# [Official] OCN Headphones and Earphones Club



## pez

*What Are We About?*

Our club is actually pretty simple. We are essentially a lounge of sorts for fellow headphone addicts who enjoy listening to music at a higher level. We also hope to act as a great collective resource for those who are looking forward to starting their own journey into the world of better sound. Our group is very informal and we welcome anyone who wants to participate.

*Why Headphones/Earphones?*

Why indeed? There are a few reasons. Headphones are mostly portable, though I stress that portable simply means you can use them wherever you go. For the price, you cannot beat the audio quality that headphones can afford. To achieve the same level of quality in speakers would cost a substantially higher price tag. They are also generally much easier to use and setup as at most, all you need to pair it up with would be an amplifier and D/A converter.

*Guidelines and Restrictions*

1. Any headphones, earphones, or headsets of any brand are welcome. I realize this may be controversial, but everyone starts somewhere.

2. Please be respectful of each other. Remember that tastes in sound and music are very much subjective.

3. To join, simply fill out the form below in this same post and introduce yourself to us if possible. If you are shy, we understand!

*Resources and Sister Threads*

The OCN Speaker Club
Discuss Future Plans For Your Audio Rig

Need Help Buying Audio Stuff?

Totally Dubbed and InEarSpace IEM Awards 2013

*Mascot*










______________________________________________________________________

*JOIN OUR AWESOME CLUB!*

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ljJj4YJPtDSQnUFSbFHBk2-nFgNm4oScJkmGPoW-I7w/viewform?embedded=true

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ao_3gl7voTIIdDVjMGJQTURxdU82bGQzWnhVZEZOTmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true

*Top 5 Most Owned Headphones*

1. Beyerdynamic DT770 (Various Models)

2. Audio Technica M50

3. Sennheiser HD650

4. Audio Technica AD700

5. HiFiMAN HE-400


----------



## The_Rocker

Lol... I am in and i call president! Now you all owe me money.... 8800's also accepted...


----------



## dannyyboii

Not a bad idea for fun. I don't have a pair of "gaming" headphones


----------



## soloz2

hmm... what requirements to join? not sure I'd be allowed in


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hmm... what requirements to join? not sure I'd be allowed in









No I don't you don't fit the requirements soloz2.









jk

Anyway, president of a headphones club? Definitely soloz lol. I'll join with my little HD595s


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ATH-A900 wif Cheapo Mic


----------



## Chipp

Representing with RP-21's and ER6i's.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hmm... what requirements to join? not sure I'd be allowed in









Would have to create a position above president for you. Messiah maybe?

EDIT: wow you guys post fast.


----------



## IcedEarth

Erm, i have some Icemat Siberias if they count









I'm cheap.


----------



## laboitenoire

I'll join up.

Bose TriPort
Etymotic Research ER-6 Isolator


----------



## nitteo

Triton aX360.


----------



## Criswell

Sure I'm down, I'm using the Tritton AX360.


----------



## JacKz5o

Can you list the headphones they own like next to their name? That would be nice, thanks


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sure thing.


----------



## gonX

LOL, uh, gonX - PC160's?


----------



## sepheroth003

Short Answer if it counts..
Sennheiser HD202

Long reasoning...
I went to best buy, comp usa, and a local store and bought a few different, somewhat expensive, headphones. I bought the HD202 ($50), HD212 ($75), Bose ($150), and some $120 Sony DJ headphones. After gaming with all of them and listenting to a variety of music I decided the sennheisers were 10 times better than the bose, and the bose were 4 times better than the sony ones. Im no audiophile but that cheap pair (hd202 is like $30 at newegg) was better than the $150 bose. To me that says a lot. I liked the HD212s as well but I couldnt tell a difference to justify more money. So I packaged the others back up and returned them all except the HD202. Im sure there is TONS better than those now but when I did my little test I loved these.


----------



## nitteo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Oh I have a pretty cool idea for a slogan.

"Overclock.net headphones club: Because perfect hair is overrated."


Overclock.net headphones club: Because pr0n sounds better in 5.1 digital surround without freaking out the neighbors with huge speakers.


----------



## soloz2

if you want to put my headphones down here's a list...

Senn HD580 w/ HD600 grills and Soloz Audio 15' cable
Grado SR 225 (soon to have a better cable) (actually sold them)
Grado SR 60 (upgraded cable and grills) (sold)
Beyer DT770 Pro/80 with black leather pads & Cardas cable (sold)
AKG k271s
Koss ksc75
JVC marshmallow
JVC FX66
Denon AH-C700
AKG k81DJ (Sold)

Soon to have:
ATH A700
Senn HD555

headphone amps:
SinglePower PPX3 (tube amp)
custom Soloz Audio Maxed Millet Hybrid Max (tube hybrid amp)
maxed PIMETA (solid state amp)
C&C Box v2 (portable)
C&C Box+ (portable) (Sold)
RSA Tomahawk (portable)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheroth003* 
Short Answer if it counts..
Sennheiser HD202

Long reasoning...
I went to best buy, comp usa, and a local store and bought a few different, somewhat expensive, headphones. I bought the HD202 ($50), HD212 ($75), Bose ($150), and some $120 Sony DJ headphones. After gaming with all of them and listenting to a variety of music I decided the sennheisers were 10 times better than the bose, and the bose were 4 times better than the sony ones. Im no audiophile but that cheap pair (hd202 is like $30 at newegg) was better than the $150 bose. To me that says a lot. I liked the HD212s as well but I couldnt tell a difference to justify more money. So I packaged the others back up and returned them all except the HD202. Im sure there is TONS better than those now but when I did my little test I loved these.

Woohoo, more living proof that Bose is no good!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Overclock.net headphones club: Because pr0n sounds better in 5.1 digital surround without freaking out the neighbors with huge speakers.

LOL!!! You're the second person to tell me that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if you want to put my headphones down here's a list...

Senn HD580 w/ HD600 grills and Soloz Audio 15' cable
Grado SR 225 (soon to have a better cable)
Grado SR 60 (taken apart at the moment for new cable and screens







)
Beyer DT770 Pro/80 with black leather pads
AKG k271s
Koss ksc75
JVC marshmallow

headphone amps:
SinglePower PPX3 (tube amp)
custom Soloz Audio Maxed Millet Hybrid Max (tube hybrid amp)
maxed PIMETA (solid state amp)
C&C Box v2 (portable)
C&C Box+ (portable)
RSA Tomahawk (portable)

That is a B-I-G list.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

lol......
who's the first person to tell u that?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if you want to put my headphones down here's a list...

Senn HD580 w/ HD600 grills and Soloz Audio 15' cable
Grado SR 225 (soon to have a better cable)
Grado SR 60 (taken apart at the moment for new cable and screens







)
Beyer DT770 Pro/80 with black leather pads
AKG k271s
Koss ksc75
JVC marshmallow

headphone amps:
SinglePower PPX3 (tube amp)
custom Soloz Audio Maxed Millet Hybrid Max (tube hybrid amp)
maxed PIMETA (solid state amp)
C&C Box v2 (portable)
C&C Box+ (portable)
RSA Tomahawk (portable)

Reminds me of that I own a pair of Beyerdynamic DT990's too


----------



## Kluit

At the moment Beyerdynamic DT880, but just order a Grado RS-2 with Ray Samuels Audio Emmeline SR-71 amp.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

I got a pair of Medusa Progamer V2 5.1's


----------



## Niko-Time

Shure E500 and K271 currently, soon to get more and sell the k271 when someone buys em.


----------



## adam144

Speedlink Medusa 5.1


----------



## RickJS

Do they have to be like gaming headphones? I have a pair of sony noise-cancelling headphones I use for gaming. Will that work?


----------



## HE_WHO_IS

I'm in with my Senn HD212
when i need a mic i prop my shure against the monitor


----------



## Dezixn

I'm in! A picture is worth 1,000 words... Audio Technica ATH-AD500's
These are really sweet now... helps me relax after school.


----------



## Namrac

HD555s and V-Moda Vibes


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
I'm in! A picture is worth 1,000 words... Audio Technica ATH-AD500's
These are really sweet now... helps me relax after school.










Sir, you should stop relaxing and get to the gym, look at those puny arms


----------



## TheShehanigan

Bose Tri-Ports on me head. Add me to the list!!









EDIT: LMAO At the puny arms comment! XD


----------



## kevg73

im in... hd 515's

and i nominate soloz for president


----------



## chailvr

Woot, love using cans.

ADH-A700 for music
ATH-A900 for isolate gaming
Icemat Siberias for lan gaming
HD555 for all around
Yuin Pk3 for my zunes


----------



## Boris4ka

I have a pair of Senn's HD202

Cheapest but I'm cheap like that, and they still pwn.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
im in... hd 515's

and i nominate soloz for president

I second that.


----------



## daljeet2

Zalman ZM-RS6F+M 5.1 Surround Headphones


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Sir, you should stop relaxing and get to the gym, look at those puny arms









Until the YMC down the street opens all i have is my weights in the backyard under the porch








And spiders, lots of spiders. They like to eat me while i'm working out.


----------



## H3||scr3am

in Turtlebeach Earforce HPA2.0
HD555's


----------



## DJZeratul

Sennheiser HD280 Pro (MAIN)
Sennheiser HDR 140 Wireless (WIRELESS)
Sony MDR-V700DJ (OLD)


----------



## Dempsey

I got a pair of Sennheiser 515's, and I swear I'm going to get off my arse and buy a sound card soon let me in let me in!


----------



## Burn

1 pair of Medusa 5.1 surroundsound headset







Love the surroundsound but the actual audio quality isn't up to par to audiophile specs :\\


----------



## soloz2

umm... the list of headphones that I have owned (and in the last year or so too!) is longer than the list of headphones most people here have... lol

Sold:
Audio-Technica ATH-FC7
Senn PMX200
Senn PX100
AKG k81dj (own again, and sold again!)
Koss A130
Grado SR60 (heavily modded, sounded like SR125's)
Grado SR80
Grado SR225
Koss A250
Senn HD595
Beyer DT770 Pro/250
Beyer DT770 Pro/80 (heavily modded, Cardas cable, leather pads)
AKG K 171S
Icemat Siberias

oh, and I do have a pair of Everglide s-500 Professional Gaming Headphones sitting here... haven't even tried them out yet, they're waiting to be reviewed

edit: and ty for all the nominations!


----------



## Dennisjr13

I am rocking it with the Sennheiser PC140's.

I thought my old Dell speakers had no bass, the PC140's are great for the price but the bass is non existent. I use them just for the mic or for when I don't want other people listening in (when I'm on some CS servers for example







).


----------



## reberto

I'll join, I have my HD515s, Icemat Siberias and EH150s


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ooh ooh ooh... with previously owned cans too?
i'm using ATH-A900 now...
but i once had ATH-AD1000, HD555, HD595, KSC75, Yuin PK1
*edit*
that's before i got low on cash ofcoz.................


----------



## Sistum Id

add me yay!

Bose Triports!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Holey Moley! This is a HUGE turnout.


----------



## droby1987

I'll join...why not

An ATH-A900 with a X-FI Fatality Sound Card is what I am currently using


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Sir, you should stop relaxing and get to the gym, look at those puny arms









Then he'll look like this:


----------



## TheFlyingWallaby

Nice JacKz50.
I'm game. AKG K271, AKG K141 "monitor" (2 pairs of 'em), AKG 141 standard, Presonus HP4 amp.


----------



## Koffee

I like systems more


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Holey Moley! This is a HUGE turnout.

yea, i'm starting a business... so i needed the extra cash...(i even sold out my HD2900XT







)
beside... my head only has space for 1 headphone


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
ooh ooh ooh... with previously owned cans too?
i'm using ATH-A900 now...
but i once had ATH-AD1000, HD555, HD595, KSC75, Yuin PK1
*edit*
that's before i got low on cash ofcoz.................

Do you happen to have any proof? As that is quite a bold claim...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

oooh i can't... that's why it's alright if u think i'm lying or something...


----------



## r3tard

I have Audio-Technica ATH-A500's on the way (fedex and customs = for the lose)
Sennheiser pc160sk's
5.1 turtle beach ear force headset
Sony MDR-XD300

Some other random crappy stuff, about it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
lol......
who's the first person to tell u that?

"With good headphones, you can almost feel it"


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
"With good headphones, you can almost feel it"









DANG! i didn't know u have a record of that chat!!!!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I just remember it because I almost fell out of my chair laughing. Also, I think MSN saves chats by default.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Havent read any replies but I nominate soloz2 lol . . .

Add me to the list:

DanNEBTD (AKG 271, Grado SR80, Medusa 5.1 Gaming)


----------



## Metalica732

SOLOZ FOR PRESIDENT

Headphones are like crack for Soloz









The poor guy probably goes no where without his 6 pound portable audio setup

Bum Bum Bum PSH "drum thing"

I think i can join the club i've got

Sennheiser HD595's
Shure E3c's









Now alls we need is a flag to represent our cause


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I think that pretty much settles it. All we need now is to see if soloz is willing to accept the position.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

@metalica...
why do you often post 2x for each of your post?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Audio Technica ATH-A700
Bose TriPort OE


----------



## DJ.BigBear

where's USLatin? kinda miss him


----------



## Chozart

I use my cans when I cook









Sennheiser HDR130... wireless stuff







Not shabby at all.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
@metalica...
why do you often post 2x for each of your post?

Because i want my beautiful face on two diffrent pages









Honestly didn't see that, sorry double post


----------



## nitteo

Retrospekt has the Sony MDR-V150.

PM him if he wants to be included.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
I use my cans when I cook









Sennheiser HDR130... wireless stuff







Not shabby at all.

Can I call you Iron Chef Chozart?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Retrospekt has the Sony MDR-V150.

PM him if he wants to be included.

I left a note on his "Who needs 100 dollar headphones" thread.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Retrospekt has the Sony MDR-V150.

PM him if he wants to be included.

hmm... I bought a couple pairs of those, listened for about 5 min (junk) then took them apart







I think I still have a couple drivers around here somewhere....

I used to cook w/ wireless headphones on!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

DANG!!!
i want to cook while wearing wireless headphones to!!!!

too bad i can't cook......







LOL


----------



## dannyyboii

So many people have Sennheisers. I'm stuck with my iPod earphones. I'll get one as soon as I have money. Peer pressure


----------



## TeLu1

None even touched the hd280's?

But o well I guess I'm in!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannyyboii* 
So many people have Sennheisers. I'm stuck with my iPod earphones. I'll get one as soon as I have money. Peer pressure
















pick up a pair of JVC marshmallows or Koss ksc75's in the meantime


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hmm... I bought a couple pairs of those, listened for about 5 min (junk) then took them apart







I think I still have a couple drivers around here somewhere....

I used to cook w/ wireless headphones on!









Yeah i bet soloz has a headphone for every hour and activity of the day


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Soloz2?
not only headphones i guess....
all audio related stuffs....
dang....!


----------



## soloz2

hey guys... I just wanted to post and say that I'm not listening to music right now...I'm enjoying sweet silence


----------



## z3nny

May I join? I own a pair of Ultimate Ears super.fi 5 EB. These puppies would make a man deaf before they thought about distorting!


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hey guys... I just wanted to post and say that I'm not listening to music right now...I'm enjoying sweet silence









wow that's a first


----------



## fat pat

sony mdr-v6
jvc marshmellows
ksc-75s


----------



## Penicilyn

I'm running some Senn HD477's here


----------



## repoman

Beyer DT770/80!!


----------



## newt111

Bose Triport here. is that good enough?


----------



## JacKz5o

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dannyyboii* 
So many people have Sennheisers. I'm stuck with my iPod earphones. I'll get one as soon as I have money. Peer pressure
















Peer Pressure is why a lot of people here buy a lot of things


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

98% of the stuff I bought recently was a result of peer pressure. The 2% was from my MX Revolution. I love it dearly.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
98% of the stuff I bought recently was a result of peer pressure. The 2% was from my MX Revolution. I love it dearly.

hey!!
i got MX Revo too!!
the magnifying glass logo is very easy to get rid of tho.... i got mine disappeared after 1 month using it. DANG!
and my Dinovo Edge Spacebar starting to get a bit unresponsive when i press it on the right most side. another DANG!

*edit*
not to mention the rubber-like pad on the bottom of my MX Revo is getting thinner and thinner each day... it's not as smooth as it was when i first got it.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Bose Triport here. is that good enough?

REJECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
REJECTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
















apparently not Mr. Sleuth


----------



## F3t1sh

do Sony MDR-P180's count?


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
apparently not Mr. Sleuth









Just kidding









I know we where going to have at least one Bose Noob


----------



## AK-efekt

well i guess i better add myself eh, Senn HD-555's for me, love em to death so comfortable without feeling like i have a second head lol.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Metalica732* 
Just kidding









I know we where going to have at least one Bose Noob









My parents gave me a 100$ gift card to Best Buy and new headphones were the only thing I could think of that i wanted

considering i paid 40 bucks out of pocket, it was a sweet deal!

sorry the best they had was Bose









but a man's gotta start somewhere, right









(baby steps Bob, baby steps)


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
My parents gave me a 100$ gift card to Best Buy and new headphones were the only thing I could think of that i wanted

considering i paid 40 bucks out of pocket, it was a sweet deal!

sorry the best they had was Bose









but a man's gotta start somewhere, right









(baby steps Bob, baby steps)

ok ok i'll consider yo









3 1/2 hours later after long and hard consideration

YOU ARE IN







I was surprised myself


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
My parents gave me a 100$ gift card to Best Buy and new headphones were the only thing I could think of that i wanted

considering i paid 40 bucks out of pocket, it was a sweet deal!

sorry the best they had was Bose









but a man's gotta start somewhere, right









(baby steps Bob, baby steps)

actually the best BB has is JVC marshmallows. You coulda spent $75 on video games... tis a shame...


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Can I join with my HD555's?


----------



## mirage.

Icemat Siberia, Shure E2C, Bang & Olufsen A8 lol..I'm noob audiophile


----------



## Dezixn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu* 
Can I join with my HD555's?

No only Bose or greater
















Anyways i think soloz2 will end up being president lol... He seems to know the most, or is good at showing it off lol. Either way a good pick!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dezixn* 
No only Bose or greater

















*glares*


----------



## 003

I wouldn't mind joining.









I've got a Grado HP-1000 and AKG K240 Sextett. As for source, I've got a Lite Audio DAC-60 with stage 1 sonic craft mods, and the finest 6922 amperex tubes. Hopefully, I've also got a Storm Audio Pandora on the way as well. Using digital output from my ESI [email protected]

Oh yeah, amps!! Currently I am using a loaned Cayin HA-1A. My amp, a Singlepower MPX3 SLAM "toaster" was serviced by singlepower and I am just waiting for it to ship back to me right now.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Everglide S-500 FTW.


----------



## Metalica732

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
I wouldn't mind joining.









I've got a Grado HP-1000 and AKG K240 Sextett. As for source, I've got a Lite Audio DAC-60 with stage 1 sonic craft mods, and the finest 6922 amperex tubes. Hopefully, I've also got a Storm Audio Pandora on the way as well. Using digital output from my ESI [email protected]

Oh yeah, amps!! Currently I am using a loaned Cayin HA-1A. My amp, a Singlepower MPX3 SLAM "toaster" was serviced by singlepower and I am just waiting for it to ship back to me right now.

OMG haven't seen you in AGES around these parts, did you die or something?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
actually the best BB has is JVC marshmallows. You coulda spent $75 on video games... tis a shame...

but I can't stand putting things in my ear. the triports don't even touch my ears at all. and they had no games I wanted....tis a shame


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
but I can't stand putting things in my ear. the triports don't even touch my ears at all. and they had no games I wanted....tis a shame

admit it...
there were many headphones, but the "BOSE" brand quite caught your attention wasn't it?








we all went through this phase when brand is all that matters


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
but I can't stand putting things in my ear. the triports don't even touch my ears at all. and they had no games I wanted....tis a shame

koss ksc75's don't go in your ears...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

it clips on your ear...








so i guess that must be alright.... right?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
it clips on your ear...








so i guess that must be alright.... right?

nope, i hate those because too much sound gets in and my music/games can be heard by others and the top of my ears gets rubbed raw









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
admit it...
there were many headphones, but the "BOSE" brand quite caught your attention wasn't it?








we all went through this phase when brand is all that matters









I went through that phase when I was 16







I'm a wee bit older now. if brands were all that mattered I'd be running an ATI card instead of my 8800









It was the best they had (that I knew of) for around 150$ that didn't touch my ears at all. and they were super lightweight. The "BOSE" brand caught my attention because it wasn't Koss or Sony









I've been using headphones for 15 years now, and tried all types.
(i'm a music freak and have always walked or biked everywhere I go)

in the ear, clip on, the "flat" type..... these are the best by far *I've* tried. the others allow too much wind in when I'm on a bike....although i don't think I'll be taking these outside..

oh, and the day I bought those I was in one of my "I want it now no time to look up reviews" moods









speaking of brands, those 500$ Shure phones look awesome. looks like the part thAt goes in your ear is soft...which could change my mind. since I grew up in the DJ culture, Shure is a brand I notice, and they have the quality as well.







maybe when I win the lotto I can get a pair!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

well.... ok... if u say so


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I've been using headphones for years too. The only difference is, I've been using the cheap $20 dollar ones. I just recently made the switch to the good stuff. *hides* don't kill me.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I've been using headphones for years too. The only difference is, I've been using the cheap $20 dollar ones. I just recently made the switch to the good stuff. *hides* don't kill me.

me too! this is my first pair that cost more than 30 bucks.

like I said before...baby steps


----------



## eureka

I'll join with my really old 'phones.

Sennheiser HD497.. they're meh.


----------



## l3ebs

Could you put me in there please.

I have a pair of Sennheiser hd555's and B + O earphones... they are the lates model and clip round your hear but im not sure what they are called


----------



## DJ.BigBear

hey guys, i just heard a new kickass earphone... but i kinda forget which brand is it..








i'll ask ma friend later.

*edit
nvm... it's crappy


----------



## soloz2

I almost forgot to post here!









here's a pair of Grados I've been working on and finished yesterday


and side by side with my SR225's


These beauty's now have a new home


----------



## H3||scr3am

I nominate Soloz2


----------



## StormX2

well heres what im useing

Everglide s-500 pro


----------



## Chipp

Had the pleasure of adding some Equation Audio RP-21 to my collection recently, great cans these are


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Well I guess that settles it, soloz2 is now the extra spicy grande enchilada and a bag of chips.

I just hope he accepts the position.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Well I guess that settles it, soloz2 is now the extra spicy grande enchilada and a bag of chips.

I just hope he accepts the position.

before I accept or deny anything...

first I am honored to be chosen.

second, umm.. what kind of responsibilities (if any) come w/ the position?!?!?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
before I accept or deny anything...

first I am honored to be chosen.

second, umm.. what kind of responsibilities (if any) come w/ the position?!?!?









Honestly, I..dont know.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
before I accept or deny anything...

first I am honored to be chosen.

second, umm.. what kind of responsibilities (if any) come w/ the position?!?!?









first!
u need to give me free (ultra expensive worth)audio cables!!!!!!!!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
first!
u need to give me free (ultra expensive worth)audio cables!!!!!!!!









rofl... maybe if I were made of $ but alas I'm not. until that day very, very few people get free cables from me. and those are typically door prizes at meets and such, well my wife does... but I'm not sure if that counts... ;p


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
first!
u need to give me free (ultra expensive worth)audio cables!!!!!!!!









I'll give you some cables I got at the 99 cent store. If inflation is steady, they'll be worth hundreds in....a few hundred years.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
rofl... maybe if I were made of $ but alas I'm not. until that day very, very few people get free cables from me. and those are typically door prizes at meets and such, well my wife does... but I'm not sure if that counts... ;p

So if I find the door to your house, I get free cables?

TO THE AIRPORT!!!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
So if I find the door to your house, I get free cables?

TO THE AIRPORT!!!

you make me laugh!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i really want to be @ your house when your wife having a bad day....


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i really want to be @ your house when your wife having a bad day....









LMAO! Trying to get free audio stuff? You sneaky sneaky man...Take me with you.


----------



## Safetydan

Senn. HD590 and Crossroads MylarOne x3
Powered by a MisterX XP


----------



## DJ.BigBear

arghh... u haf that misterX XP.... i'm so very jealous now....


----------



## Safetydan

haha, MisterX is a nice guy, PM him over at head-fi and you too can have one for $110 (I think was the price). Great starter amp and not too bulky to take on planes etc


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Safetydan* 
haha, MisterX is a nice guy, PM him over at head-fi and you too can have one for $110 (I think was the price). Great starter amp and not too bulky to take on planes etc









they are no more.


----------



## rduffy123

Sony MDR-v150's
Plantronics Gamecom Pro 1's


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Thy list hath been updated.


----------



## Safetydan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
they are no more.

Oh, I missed that... how sad >.<


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

We'll my HD555 now has a younger brother. Or is it older? I don't know. All I know is that it's going to have a sibling.

Whatever the situation is, someone isn't too happy.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm in. I've got Ultrasone DJ1 Pros. They own!


----------



## Haykuro

I'm in, Grado SR-80s, Mylarone X3s, Creative EP-630s.


----------



## P.J




----------



## TUDJ

Hd555 :d


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

I'm in!

My skype-certified logitech USB headset, and my analogue cyber-accoustics headset, and my 3 other sets of headphones and 5 sets of earbuds must qualify!


----------



## StormX2

woot im on the list with my Everglide S-500 pro ;p


----------



## slytown

I'm in. Love the idea. Love the slogan.

Steelseries 5H.


----------



## Turnoz

Joining in with Bose Quiet Comfort 2s







and Sony MDR-V500DJ


----------



## Chaogod87

HD 590 and E2C


----------



## CuriouslyHigh

NEW IDEA FOR THE THREAD!!

I just made a hat out of a sheet, a baseball cap, two other baseball caps as covers, and several small belts, which fits the front-left and front-right satellites to my head.

What an experience!


----------



## loop0001

hey, could you add me into this ...heck why not
have the Zalman 5.1 (ZM-RS6F)








soon to have a headset to


----------



## Futuredrifter

HD555s, RS-30s, jvc marshmallows


----------



## m11a1

Akg K701.


----------



## Fusion Racing

just invested in some HD555's - sound amazing


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 









Akg K701.

those are on my wish list... Along with: sent hd25 ll, AKg k340, q-jays, 880 manufactures, earth beyers...


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
those are on my wish list... Along with: sent hd25 ll, AKg k340, q-jays, 880 manufactures, earth beyers...









The next one for me is the HD650 with a Grace amp.

And for portable, AH2000 with iBasso D1.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I would love to own a pair of HD650s. Only problem is I just CAN'T spend more money on another pair of cans.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I would love to own a pair of HD650s. Only problem is I just CAN'T spend more money on another pair of cans.

Haha, but they are so worth it. If you heard them before, you would know what I mean. And plus, I want to own most of the flagships for all the brands.


----------



## ecker

HD 555's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
Haha, but they are so worth it. If you heard them before, you would know what I mean. And plus, I want to own most of the flagships for all the brands.

I prefer the HD580 to the HD650


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
The next one for me is the HD650 with a Grace amp.

And for portable, AH2000 with iBasso D1.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2*
those are on my wish list... Along with: sent hd25 ll, AKg k340, q-jays, 880 manufactures, earth beyers...

you guys have really nice wish lists... im just lookin for some hd580's and a decent DAC/amp

and m11a1: thats a really nice, clean setup you have there... mine isnt quite so organised


----------



## Safetydan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I prefer the HD580 to the HD650

Modded or out of the box?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Safetydan* 
Modded or out of the box?

I A/B'd my Hd580's with HD600 grills and my own cable against a HD650 with a zu cable. Tests were done with one of my setups: Marantz CD5001 > Beresford DAC > SinglePower PPX3 w/ cleartop RCA tubes > cans.

I listened to both pairs of cans and swapped the cables to eliminate that factor. I preferred my setup. I also prefered the HD650 with my cable over the zu. I know that I'm biased, but I wasn't the only one to like that combo and I actually went home minus my cable lol


----------



## s1rrah

Count me in the club.

Shure E4's.

The only cans (IEM's) I need at the moment.

I've also got some SR80's and SR225's available in my household but I generally prefer the Shure E4's.

...










...


----------



## Silver Surfer

+me Senn H515's

Soloz2 for president.

There should be another section created dedicated to hi-fi audio on ocn. I notice a lot of members from overclocking forums also around on hi-fi forums like head-fi.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

The list has been updated.

The HD600 grills I ordered arrived last night and I could not believe the difference it makes SQ wise as well as the way it looks. I cannot believe how much difference a simple mod can make. The only thing though, I have no idea why it works but boy does it work!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
The list has been updated.

The HD600 grills I ordered arrived last night and I could not believe the difference it makes SQ wise as well as the way it looks. I cannot believe how much difference a simple mod can make. The only thing though, I have no idea why it works but boy does it work!

I should start charging for my advice!


----------



## scottb75

I use Altec Lansing AHS602I headphones.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106463


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I should start charging for my advice!









I'd pay for it!









Oh oh!! Quick question: How does the grills improve the SQ? I know that it has improved but I don't know why it did. For what it's worth, looks alone makes the grill a no brainer upgrade.









EDIT: I don't have to pay for questions right?









EDIT2: Oops didn't see scottb75s post on the previous page. Added to the list as well.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I'd pay for it!









Oh oh!! Quick question: How does the grills improve the SQ? I know that it has improved but I don't know why it did. For what it's worth, looks alone makes the grill a no brainer upgrade.









EDIT: I don't have to pay for questions right?









EDIT2: Oops didn't see scottb75s post on the previous page. Added to the list as well.

I'll post this on the honor system! if you read it please send me $5









The grills change the sound because there is a very slight change in internal volume of air, and there is a change in volume of air the is allowed to travel through the grills. The principle involved is very similar to changing the internal volume of a speaker, or making slight modifications to the port on a ported box design.

It is a nice upgrade because the HD580's and HD600's use the same drivers so by putting HD600 grills on a HD580 you essentially get a HD600


----------



## da9pwnsu

i have Sennheiser HD212Pro's can i join


----------



## m11a1

What are your guys' setups?

X-Fi > Optical > Yamaha HTR-5920 > K701

Anyone running a dedicated CD player? Any amps?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
What are your guys' setups?

X-Fi > Optical > Yamaha HTR-5920 > K701

Anyone running a dedicated CD player? Any amps?

umm... which setup?

my computer rig looks like this:

Auzen X-Fi Prelude > maxed PIMETA > Beyer DT770 Pro/80 w/ leather pads
or
Auzen X-Fi Prelude > Logitech Z-5500

Across the room lies my equipment rack and I'll just list from top to bottom what's on there:

Artison Audio RD 11 Model E TT
Marantz CD5001 CDP
zhaolu 1.3 DAC (modded)
Bereford MKIII DAC
SinglePower PPX3 tube headphone amp
Millet Hybrid Max maxed out tube hybrid headphone amp
Marantz 1030 integrated amp
Monster Power HTS5100 MKII power conditioner

Infinity RS2 speakers on 24" stands filled with sand next to the rack on either side

Portable setup looks like this:
Creative ZV:M or Apple iPod Nano 1st gen > Soloz Audio LOD > RSA Tomahawk > cans of my choice
or
iPhone > shure mpa > cans of my choice, but I believe I'll be getting some Denon AH700's soon









so nope, no dedicated CDP's







but I have a nice transport







and not a single amp to my name!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'll post this on the honor system! if you read it please send me $5









The grills change the sound because there is a very slight change in internal volume of air, and there is a change in volume of air the is allowed to travel through the grills. The principle involved is very similar to changing the internal volume of a speaker, or making slight modifications to the port on a ported box design.

It is a nice upgrade because the HD580's and HD600's use the same drivers so by putting HD600 grills on a HD580 you essentially get a HD600

I got curious. Muahahaha I'll send $4.61 in pennies. The 39 cents is for the stamp.

Thanks for the crash course in sound dynamics.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I got curious. Muahahaha I'll send $4.61 in pennies. The 39 cents is for the stamp.

Thanks for the crash course in sound dynamics.









rofl! any time bud


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I got curious. Muahahaha I'll send $4.61 in pennies. The 39 cents is for the stamp.

Thanks for the crash course in sound dynamics.









isnt postage $.42 now?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
isnt postage $.42 now?

*Shrugs* They're still selling $.39 stamps online at www.store.usps.com


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
*Shrugs* They're still selling $.39 stamps online at www.store.usps.com

they also sell 2 cent stamps to make up the difference







. .


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
they also sell 2 cent stamps to make up the difference







. .

$0.39 + $0.02 = $0.41


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
$0.39 + $0.02 = $0.41

LMAO touche
















i meant $.41 . . I just remember my roomate having to buy a bunch of 2 cent stamps recently and getting pissed about it.

And as he just pointed out Im a geek . . I dont mail anything. . who does? . thats what email & paypal is for


----------



## nagal

Hey I have headphones so I feel I should be in the headphone club









Sennheiser HD280Pros via Mackie Big Knob


----------



## The Pook

Sennheiser HD212Pro = The Pook's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
LMAO touche
















i meant $.41 . . I just remember my roomate having to buy a bunch of 2 cent stamps recently and getting pissed about it.

And as he just pointed out Im a geek . . I dont mail anything. . who does? . thats what email & paypal is for

I mail stuff all the time. I've got accounts with USPS, FedEx, UPS, the 3 closest Post Offices know me by name









oh and a bunch of pennies would cost more than .41 to post


----------



## USlatin

Hey.... I got two but they are monitoring Headphones.... they still work and sound great though









*
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro 64 Ohms
Sony MDR-7506*


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Hey.... I got two but they are monitoring Headphones.... they still work and sound great though








*
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro 64 Ohms
Sony MDR-7506*

welcome


----------



## USlatin

Sup Soloz2!!!

I keep getting people wanting to get a modded card..... you are not doing it anymore are you?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I mail stuff all the time. I've got accounts with USPS, FedEx, UPS, the 3 closest Post Offices know me by name









oh and a bunch of pennies would cost more than .41 to post









Aww shoot. I forgot about that.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Sup Soloz2!!!

I keep getting people wanting to get a modded card..... you are not doing it anymore are you?

no, I'm not modding cards anymore. I just found the cards too much of a PITA to replace the power cap. the boards are incredibly cheap, and the cap is located right next to the heatsink which sucks all the heat so you have to heat the card up much more than normal, which risks ruining the ground plain. You've gotta take it slow and steady.
I do have op-amps and power caps left over that I've been offering to people who ask me to mod cards. My recommendation is that people take their card to their local electronics repair shop with directions and all the parts necessary.


----------



## USlatin

Yea, I heard that from D3daim, but I still pass along your user name.

It certainly isn't an easy job... we learned that thanks to several other people learning it the hard way and sharing... so I guess I am one of the lucky few








(link to the pic in my gallery)

Nice to see you are still keeping busy though! There is plenty of other components on which we can still strive for that audiophile overkill I know you enjoy...

On-Topic
Is there by any chance a pic of the guts of your favorite headphones buried somewhere in the tons of pages this thread is accumulating?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
USLATINNNNN!!!!!!

where have you been!!! LOL

if only i live in US, i might take X-Fi modding order








been modding dozens of X-FIs now, but blackgate caps is hard to find now.

hey soloz2, which caps brand should i use to replace the Blackgate?


----------



## DigitalSonata

I'll join this eh.

Senn HD280 Pro


----------



## wire

I'll join.

Senn HD202. (Hopefully I can get HD555s for Christmas)


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'll join.

Senn HD202. (Hopefully I can get HD555s for Christmas)

or Audio Technica ATH-A500 or A700 or better yet A900


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
USLATINNNNN!!!!!!

where have you been!!! LOL

if only i live in US, i might take X-Fi modding order








been modding dozens of X-FIs now, but blackgate caps is hard to find now.

hey soloz2, which caps brand should i use to replace the Blackgate?

I like Nichicon. That's what I used for the coupling caps, and in my Millet Max build I used Nichicon ES instead of blackgates.

I have like 4-5 blackgates sitting in my drawer along with like 15 op-amps. I bought bulk then decided to sell my stock of XtremeMusics un-modded because life was just too hectic to spend the time necessary. I still have one card sitting in the closet... haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet though.

for the power supply cap look for Panasonic FM. It's a great cap for power supplies. That's what's in all my DIY amps.


----------



## saiyanzzrage

just picked up a set of HD555's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 

On-Topic
Is there by any chance a pic of the guts of your favorite headphones buried somewhere in the tons of pages this thread is accumulating?

alright here's a pic of my HD580's with HD600 grills and a custom cable. This is the first version of the cable and I'm currently on 1.5







it looks a little better, but is the same internally.


I've got an idea for a totally new cable that will probably cost more in materials alone than the cans cost, but if it sounds as good in real life as it does in my head (and I'm normally pretty accurate about things like that) then it'll be worth every penny.

There's a couple pairs of my cans hanging on the side of my equipment rack


and a better pic of my equipment rack


I've changed out the OneAC power conditioners for a Monster hts5100MKII. The big OneAC unit now is for my computer speakers and headphone amp connected to my computer


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I like Nichicon. That's what I used for the coupling caps, and in my Millet Max build I used Nichicon ES instead of blackgates.

I have like 4-5 blackgates sitting in my drawer along with like 15 op-amps. I bought bulk then decided to sell my stock of XtremeMusics un-modded because life was just too hectic to spend the time necessary. I still have one card sitting in the closet... haven't decided what I'm going to do with it yet though.

for the power supply cap look for Panasonic FM. It's a great cap for power supplies. That's what's in all my DIY amps.

i'm abit afraid to buy nichicon in my country, there are too many nichicon replicas. they're crappy.

i think i'm goin to look for oscon, you have experience on oscon caps? they say oscon is great.

yea i might want to look for panasonic FM series for power supply, i need to know what they call it in japanese (since i'll be ordering from japan)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i'm abit afraid to buy nichicon in my country, there are too many nichicon replicas. they're crappy.

i think i'm goin to look for oscon, you have experience on oscon caps? they say oscon is great.

yea i might want to look for panasonic FM series for power supply, i need to know what they call it in japanese (since i'll be ordering from japan)

no experience with oscon here, I've never heard of them. I'm not sure what Panasonic FM series is in Japanese.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
no experience with oscon here, I've never heard of them. I'm not sure what Panasonic FM series is in Japanese.

okie dokie, thx Soloz2







.


----------



## {LSK} Otacon

Turtle Beach Ear Force HPA 5.1 channel surround headphones with amplifier:

http://peripherals.about.com/od/comp...arforcehpa.htm


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
USLATINNNNN!!!!!!

where have you been!!! LOL

if only i live in US, i might take X-Fi modding order








been modding dozens of X-FIs now, but blackgate caps is hard to find now.

hey soloz2, which caps brand should i use to replace the Blackgate?

hahahahah!!! sup DJ! I see you are still stuck in the Audio section! HAHAHAH!!!!








Too bad you aren't here or I'd be sending the X-Fi modders to you.... a few so for but hey bit-ness is bit-ness...

Soloz2! Hahahah you bastard! I see some vacume tubes there! I wonder how that thing sounds!
What loud-speakers?

I bet they will make me feel crappy about my upcoming Event TR-5's.... they are all I can afford...


----------



## FilthySanchez08

I use headphones mostly because my comp is loud as dick...... the only time i unplug my headphones is when i want to play music on my 5.1...... theres nothing like music on loud, loud speakers..... i hate listening to music on headphones, but they rape for gaming because yo have clear, definitive, left/right channels.

Sony MDR-CD180s....... Old, but good, comfortable and reliable
http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...VL._AA280_.jpg


----------



## USlatin

5.1 is the one raping headphones for gaming dude... how else would you knpw where the guy is coming from other than left right and only adding distance to that... with 5.1 you have the distance (volume) and a definitive direction...

the reason Headphones rock is because you will always have a TON more dynamic range that will be audible when you have the speakers practically inside your ear (or really inside your ear)

however that is often an exaggeration of how the sound/song was designed, however it is cool as crap to be able to hear stuff as if you had bionic ears!


----------



## lessthanjake1241

Ill be a member! I have me a pair of HD435's


----------



## FilthySanchez08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
5.1 is the one raping headphones for gaming dude... how else would you knpw where the guy is coming from other than left right and only adding distance to that... with 5.1 you have the distance (volume) and a definitive direction...

the reason Headphones rock is because you will always have a TON more dynamic range that will be audible when you have the speakers practically inside your ear (or really inside your ear)

however that is often an exaggeration of how the sound/song was designed, however it is cool as crap to be able to hear stuff as if you had bionic ears!

MEH!

my headphones are actually surprisingly good at locating the bad guys, or maybe my uber brain is just really good at deciphering the audio lmao, but i play alot better with my headphones on, and I like the feeling of being right next to the band as they play, and as for the level of detail... I think you underestimate my 5.1.... Klipsch owns my life


----------



## gtarmanrob

Australia, represent









Audio Technica ATH-A700


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FilthySanchez08* 
MEH!

my headphones are actually surprisingly good at locating the bad guys, or maybe my uber brain is just really good at deciphering the audio lmao, but i play alot better with my headphones on, and I like the feeling of being right next to the band as they play, and as for the level of detail... I think you underestimate my 5.1.... Klipsch owns my life

I never said that loud speakers were crappy... did I? And I own a set of 5.1 Promedias myself bro, hahaha
now if you are using the 24-bit crystallizer then you are doing just that... increasing the dynamic range to "un-do" the compression that is often applied to music and other broadcasted stuff so as to allow any and all systems to be able to reproduce it.

Of course if you have one of those new uber-brains it won't matter whether you are using $2 headphones or a set of car speakers straight out of a model T... your sound will be up-sampled to 128-bit 320MHz and the spatial positioning will be calculated from the existing data to not only provide you with the exact angle distance and altitude of your incoming targets but possibly with their heart rate and how shallow or deep their breathing is which will in turn be interpreted to calculate an exact representation of the guys confidence level.... that is very useful as confidence changes with their changes in direction which can then be interpreted to calculate their likely approach route based on which inspires most confidence on them... then you can set up a few RDX explosives and APM mines on the next likely routes and camp waiting for the n00b to Walk into your trap!!! then again with that level of information you might as well sneak up behind him since he doesn't have an uber brain, so you can walk up to him and snag his dog-tags before you knife the n00bster...

HAHAHAH


----------



## Chimera619

Representing Turtle Beach Ak-R8 5.1 Headset


----------



## s1rrah

Just installed a new AD8620 OPAMP (browndog) in my Practical Devices XM4 Headphone amp ... and man what a difference!

Here's the AD8620 OPAMP:










...

Here's the XM4 headphone amp alongside my Zen Vision:M:

...










...

The new AD8620 OPAMP seriously opened up the soundstage of the headphone amp and also significantly improved the bass performance.


----------



## USlatin

GOOD GOING BRO!!! I want one... heheh but for my Treo

Now get one of those pouches from Soloz2 so you can easily carry the player + amp setup

Though maybe you also want one of these since it might limit the noise a bit?
http://www.solozaudio.com/line_out_docks.htm


----------



## SgtSpike

Add me in... Bose Triports. I love 'em, so nobody be hatin' on 'em.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtSpike* 
Add me in... Bose Triports. I love 'em, so nobody be hatin' on 'em.









votekick


----------



## USlatin

voted yes


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
GOOD GOING BRO!!! I want one... heheh but for my Treo

Now get one of those pouches from Soloz2 so you can easily carry the player + amp setup

Though maybe you also want one of these since it might limit the noise a bit?
http://www.solozaudio.com/line_out_docks.htm

That photo is sort of old.

I *am* using the Zen with a LOD .. but it's the supplied Creative version which is sort of lame cause it doesn't have locking pins and instead uses a very unstable dongle mount.

I can personally attest, however, to the quality difference between stock headphone out and "line out" when using an amp.

I'm going to get a custom LOD once I get enough money, and, ... more importantly, once I get sick of the supplied Creative dongle losing contact.

But for now ... I'm totally stoked on the new OPAMP.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I want to join! I have Grado SR-80s and some Audiotechnica ATH-A900s. And it's all thanks to Soloz for getting me addicted


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
votekick









The Bose warez aren't *that* bad ... just notorious for using *tricks* to represent real reproduction ...

Compared to some of the 'turtle beach' posts ... the bose gear is m6x 37173.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
The Bose warez aren't *that* bad ... just notorious for using *tricks* to represent real reproduction ...

Compared to some of the 'turtle beach' posts ... the bose gear is m6x 37173.










I know they're not terrible. . . my GF's sister has them . . there are just better out there and i like to make fun of bose


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Well, considering that the Bose QC3s are more expensive than my A900s, and the difference in sound quality, I'd say Bose, while decent, is a huge rip off.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
Well, considering that the Bose QC3s are more expensive than my A900s, and the difference in sound quality, I'd say Bose, while decent, is a huge rip off.

exactly. . Im not putting down the product. . just the company/marketing dept


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Soloz2! Hahahah you bastard! I see some vacume tubes there! I wonder how that thing sounds!
What loud-speakers?

I bet they will make me feel crappy about my upcoming Event TR-5's.... they are all I can afford...









yeah, just a few tubes







have I ever mentioned that I love tubes?







I've got a bin of spares for rolling.

Speakers are Infinity RS2's that I picked up back in high school for like $20 from a yard sale before I was into hi-fi. They're surprisingly good, but my next upgrade will be new speakers. In the meantime I'm going to have one of my buddies with a kickarse speaker setup come help me with positioning to get the most out of what I have.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
GOOD GOING BRO!!! I want one... heheh but for my Treo

Now get one of those pouches from Soloz2 so you can easily carry the player + amp setup

Though maybe you also want one of these since it might limit the noise a bit?
http://www.solozaudio.com/line_out_docks.htm

I actually have that pouch and I'm not using it anymore so if anyone wants it I'd be willing to let it go fairly cheap.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
That photo is sort of old.

I *am* using the Zen with a LOD .. but it's the supplied Creative version which is sort of lame cause it doesn't have locking pins and instead uses a very unstable dongle mount.

I can personally attest, however, to the quality difference between stock headphone out and "line out" when using an amp.

I'm going to get a custom LOD once I get enough money, and, ... more importantly, once I get sick of the supplied Creative dongle losing contact.

But for now ... I'm totally stoked on the new OPAMP.

Yes, the line out really makes a huge difference!

that's a pretty good op-amp there, but see if you can squeeze a pair of opa624's in there









Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I want to join! I have Grado SR-80s and some Audiotechnica ATH-A900s. And it's all thanks to Soloz for getting me addicted









I love spending other people's money! I'm so damn good at it! LOL








(I'm glad you're happy)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I love spending other people's money! I'm so damn good at it! LOL








(I'm glad you're happy)

*Looks at my slightly modded HD580, RSA Tomahawk and LOD cable*

Mr. soloz, I would like you to meet my little friend.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
*Looks at my slightly modded HD580, RSA Tomahawk and LOD cable*

see, what did I say!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
see, what did I say!

















I love my setup! I couldn't be happier.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

I'm jealous


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Some of the member's setups...







I love good audio, but my budget doesn't.

Anywho, I'd like to join up with the OCN Headphones Club. I've got a pair of Sony MDR-XD300 Stereo Headphones that I use exclusively. Here's a pic of these ridiculous cans.


----------



## dasparx

Count me in








Sennheiser PC160 = w00t @ cs x'D


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
I'm jealous









Why?

I just ordered HD650 cables and a hanger for my 580 and I shampooed the pads last night. Am I crazy?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Why?

I just ordered HD650 cables and a hanger for my 580 and I shampooed the pads last night. Am I crazy?









I shampoo my pads from time to time... they smell good


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Haha yes they do! I'm sitting at work smelling the pads while working and someone comes by and smacks me on the back of the head. 

I need to shampoo the headband pad tonight or sometime over the weekend. Do I just pop off the black tab on the band and slide the pad out?

I read that there were members on Head-fi who repaint their headbands and claim to have better SQ. Are they trying to pull some legs?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OMG... u guys freak me out!


----------



## s1rrah

I'm just sitting here daydreaming, trying to figure out how I can get 450 bucks for some Shure SE530's:

...










...


----------



## USlatin

^ I'd sell a kidney for those, but unfortunately i already did for thr rest of my rig...









Maybe I can make some sort of plastic box with a series of mesh filters to rid my blood of impurities and live a few years in agonizing pain, but with complete isolation from the rest of the world basking in pure musical nirvana! woot!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
^ I'd sell a kidney for those, but unfortunately i already did for thr rest of my rig...









Maybe I can make some sort of plastic box with a series of mesh filters to rid my blood of impurities and live a few years in agonizing pain, but with complete isolation from the rest of the world basking in pure musical nirvana! woot!











I'm seriously considering putting off any significant computer upgrades for another year so that I can buy them.

Tax time is coming you know ...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I'm just sitting here daydreaming, trying to figure out how I can get 450 bucks for some Shure SE530's:

...










...










The simple answer?

You don't.

http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/de...no~7207648.asp


----------



## speed_demon

I'll join. I have a pair of HD555's.


----------



## soloz2

I have a pair of Denon AH-C700's shipping on Monday. Apparently they're in the same league as the E530's


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OMG....
i think i'm goin crazy.... i'm lusting over ATH-L3000


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
OMG....
i think i'm goin crazy.... i'm lusting over ATH-L3000









Don't. They're not that great.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
Don't. They're not that great.

really?
ok... so now i'm lusting over R10


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I have a pair of Denon AH-C700's shipping on Monday. Apparently they're in the same league as the E530's









Post a detailed review! Can't wait to see what you think.

I'm sold on the IEM's. Can't stop listening to my e4c's. I'm about 40 hours burn in with the new OPAMP and the e4's are sounding so amazing with the XM4 amp.

I had to listen without the amp today while I cut grass and it was literally painful (so fatiguing and muddy, terrible bass and soundstage). I actually grew emotionally depressed.









The amp/player combo is just too bulky for pocket and yard work. PM me if you have some ideas for better amp/player portability.

It's really unbelievable the difference between the regular Zen headphone out and when using the line-out/XM4 amp.

I've been eyeing those Denon's at Fry's and wasn't sure if they were worth demoing or not.

I'm going to go tomorrow and see if they'll let me open a package to demo them.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i think i need really cheap and kickass VGA more than anything else now








can't stand this crappy vga... it lags even when i play CS 1.6, thank God it can still play movies....


----------



## dasparx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i think i need really cheap and kickass VGA more than anything else now








can't stand this crappy vga... it lags even when i play CS 1.6, thank God it can still play movies....









Lulz, checked ur drivers etc?


----------



## soloz2

I'd like a pair of k701's, but I think I'd almost like to get a nice electrostat rig instead of more dynamic cans. I listened to a pair of stax on a mcallister amp not too long ago and it was so fast and airy. I'd never heard a pair of headphones so fast and clear, it was amazing.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
The simple answer?

You don't.

http://www.pcmall.com/pcmall/shop/de...no~7207648.asp

Woh, since when did they come in white? Or is that a listing error?

Thats about the same price as I got them used a few months back.

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'd like a pair of k701's, but I think I'd almost like to get a nice electrostat rig instead of more dynamic cans. I listened to a pair of stax on a mcallister amp not too long ago and it was so fast and airy. I'd never heard a pair of headphones so fast and clear, it was amazing.

You may want to check out the DR150's. They are much cheaper than the K701 and have been compared favourably to them.


----------



## Criswell

I'm already on the list with the Tritton AX360, but I also have Logitech Precision PC Gaming Headset, and I just got the Steelseries 5H V2 headset from woot.com


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Criswell* 
I'm already on the list with the Tritton AX360, but I also have Logitech Precision PC Gaming Headset, and I just got the Steelseries 5H V2 headset from woot.com

Could we please limit this to audiophile headphones?


----------



## Criswell

!!!

Hey now, I got the Logitech cause they were 9 bucks, I got the Tritton AX360 cause it... Well.. Sounds amazing, and the decoder makes my 5.1 setup sound ridiculous, and I got the Steelseries cause it was 30 bucks







Which are in fact, great for gaming.


----------



## soloz2

I agree though, we should keep this thread to strictly cans, meaning 5.1 gaming headphones are out. Also, headsets are out as well. You don't have to have an uber expensive pair of cans, but at least something that sounds good.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Well it's up to you guys. All I do is keep the list up to date.

I came across this thread on Head-Fi and it scares me. He started off at the phase where I'm at now. But notice how his collection grows and grows and grows.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86001


----------



## Criswell

Ok well I guess the Tritton AX360 still count, cause I can't use the mic through the fiber optic cable.


----------



## USlatin

Hahahaah.... that's hilarious that he has my Sennheiser HD 280 64Ohms with those Grados... LOL!

That's like a 2001 Mustang GT amongst the latest 911's


----------



## soloz2

I updated my previous posts about what cans I have and realized that I've accumulated 3 new pairs of headphones in the last 2 months and only sold 1 pair







and I thought I was trying to downsize!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I updated my previous posts about what cans I have and realized that I've accumulated 3 new pairs of headphones in the last 2 months and only sold 1 pair







and I thought I was trying to downsize!









I'm up another pair. Special ordered the $50 Ultimate Ear Super Fi.3 last night (Radio Shack), picking them up this afternoon.

This is starting to become a bit of an addiction.


----------



## foolsgold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Well it's up to you guys. All I do is keep the list up to date.

I came across this thread on Head-Fi and it scares me. He started off at the phase where I'm at now. But notice how his collection grows and grows and grows.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=86001

Wow, that is a dangerous habit. I started reading and just got completely engrossed in the whole progression. It almost made me want to go out and get a nice pair of full-ear headphones (I only have a pair of UE super.fi 3's right now since I'm on the go a lot). Thankfully I closed the window and my sanity returned.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

welcome to the condemned world of audio


----------



## saiyanzzrage

update me! returned my hd555's and got a pair of audio technica ath-a500's on the way


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

No matter how many times I tell myself not to spend any more money on Audio. I always end up giving into that little part of my brain that chants "DO IT DO IT DO IT!"

Your info has been updated saiyanz.


----------



## ElMikeTheMike

I have Shure E500s. Best IEMs I've ever sued.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
No matter how many times I tell myself not to spend any more money on Audio. I always end up giving into that little part of my brain that chants "DO IT DO IT DO IT!"

yea I bet that part of your brain just love the expression you make everytime you check your cash balance


----------



## saiyanzzrage

add a set of grado sr60's to my name!


----------



## da9pwnsu

hey guys what do u use for a mic when your headphones dont have one??

i got this zalman clip on mic but i was wondering if thers anything better


----------



## DJ.BigBear

there are plenty of mics out there... a cheap one will do just fine really.


----------



## USlatin

you can get a camera/mic for like $20! they do the job great

funny thing: I hooked up my production mic once through my mixer... it worked just fine, lol I should get a nice condenser and be all radio-like HAHAHA


----------



## GaarBear

Ooh I didn't even know this existed until now.







I would like to join =). I have a pair of Grado SR-225s. ^_^;;


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GaarBear* 
Ooh I didn't even know this existed until now.







I would like to join =). I have a pair of Grado SR-225s. ^_^;;

dang that's wicked!

btw... i really hate your avy.... it's like she's saying... "yooou'reee stooopeeeed"


----------



## mega_option101

Ill join too

Steelseries 5H v.2


----------



## Pasha

I'm in. I got Sennheisher HD 570's


----------



## USlatin

What is the best running headphones for pure enjoyment... flat response not an issue...

Is it the SE 530's E-Shures? Or are there any contenders?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
What is the best running headphones for pure enjoyment... flat response not an issue...

Is it the SE 530's E-Shures? Or are there any contenders?

Do you mean as in using while running?

I find it impossible to run with IEM's ... too much internal body noise going on. Breath, heartbeat, each thud of your foot on the ground ... it's unbearable.

...

Otherwise ... just regarding front runner IEM's ... the 530's are certainly in the pack ...


----------



## soloz2

try some px100's. If you want in ear phones then there are several others for less than E530's that people like.
Livewires are custom for like $250
Denon AH-C700's are $200 (I have them and love them)
there's a few others as well


----------



## Kluit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *da9pwnsu* 
hey guys what do u use for a mic when your headphones dont have one??

i got this zalman clip on mic but i was wondering if thers anything better

There is certainly better. In most cases there is, but it's a matter of money. I'm using a Sennheiser ME3 with a wireless bodypack and receiver. Cost me $250 but I can use it with anything I like. Computer wise I'm using it to communicate with my friends when in game. I'm using it for guitar players and drummers when I'm recording a band.

But then again, I'm very demanding of my audio equipment.


----------



## Niko-Time

I HATE my E500's for running. I'm ashamed to say I just use the ones I got from senn's sports line, I find them fine as I don't particularly need to listen in fidelity on the run.


----------



## SomeDooD

I have both of these:

Plantronics .Audioâ„¢ 350

and

Altec Lansing AHS615

Both awesome


----------



## DerangedPony

Just got my ATH-AD900 in the mail! AudioCubes was awesome. Ordered it on Thur., shipped out on Fri. and got here today (Monday)......and that is from Japan! They sound great, but I think I'm going to need a amp.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DerangedPony* 
Just got my ATH-AD900 in the mail! AudioCubes was awesome. Ordered it on Thur., shipped out on Fri. and got here today (Monday)......and that is from Japan! They sound great, but I think I'm going to need a amp.

actually you don't need an amp... just throw away your front panel, and use plantronics switcher.

front panel will make your headphones sound worse.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

I have you all beat with my godly Philips SHE5910's! Seriously, for cheap headphones these things are really good.


----------



## zacbrain

fx-33 with kramers mod









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
I have you all beat with my godly Philips SHE5910's! Seriously, for cheap headphones these things are really good.

i used to have them, in fact i still have them, just no ear thingys... they get lost fast, and the bass gets distorded just a tad when u turn it up ;P


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
front panel will make your headphones sound worse.

in the consumer spectrum or products... oh, soooooo true


----------



## soloz2

I've been thinking that since this is supposed to be a club and all we should have some sort of membership guidelines. I'm not talking about super elitist regulations that will only allow people with big budgets and 'golden' ears, but something so that membership will be somewhat limited.

I'm thinking something along the lines of:
1. members must own a pair of cans or good portable/gaming headphones
2. said cans/headphones need not be uber expensive, but there will be limits to what does and does not count.
3. OCN members with cheap headphones can join if those headphones are on a list of recognized great bang for buck headphones by audiophiles, examples would be Koss ksc75's.
4. iPod and other OEM earbuds absolutely do not count
5. logitech headsets and other similar headphones/headsets do not count.

I'm pretty flexible here, and if you guys want to shoot me down on this feel free (if you're going to say anything harsh do it in a PM rather than publicly) But lets have some discussion and feedback here.

Please keep in mind that I'm not doing this with the goal of shunning some OCN members, just looking for a more cohesive unit.


----------



## soloz2

double post


----------



## gonX

Soloz, how about making it an audiophile club instead of a headphones club then?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I HATE my E500's for running. I'm ashamed to say I just use the ones I got from senn's sports line, I find them fine as I don't particularly need to listen in fidelity on the run.

I'm the same way with my ER6's, bro. IEM + running = no fun. Mine have bad microphonics to start with, even looped over the ears and using the shirt clip on my collar it's just unbearable. I bought some $7 RCA behind-the-head phones I go running with.

I agree fully with the audiophile club.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Soloz, how about making it an audiophile club instead of a headphones club then?

I think that would be too much of a gray area, besides like I said I don't want to make this too elitist or anything like that. I'm not trying to say 'we're better than you because we can spend $100+ on headphones" or anything like that.

But thanks for the input


----------



## DJ.BigBear

yea i agree with soloz... like totally








this club should be filled with decent sounding cans, so that it may helps the others when they need info about a certain cans before getting it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
yea i agree with soloz... like totally








this club should be filled with decent sounding cans, so that it may helps the others when they need info about a certain cans before getting it.

so help me set up guidelines as to what is allowed and what isn't allowed.


----------



## USlatin

*aye!* to all five guidelines/rules/whatevers... aye aye aye aye aye... all five are good

by using those you filter out those who are not audiophiles... and by audiophile I mean someone who LIKES and cares about getting good sound... (not someone with expensive equipment and/or a "good" ear)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wikipedia*
Audiophiles are people who seek to listen to music at a level of quality as close to the original live performance as possible.

when your term is over I will vote for you if you seek re-election, LOL!


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
*aye!* to all five guidelines/rules/whatevers... aye aye aye aye aye... all five are good

by using those you filter out those who are not audiophiles... and by audiophile I mean someone who LIKES and cares about getting good sound... (not someone with expensive equipment and/or a "good" ear)

when your term is over I will vote for you if you seek re-election, LOL!

Exactly. . like those who have g0 stepping quads and SLI Ultras but are still using onboard are not audiophiles


----------



## kevg73

love the rules. add to my stuff in the first post, JVC marshmallows and modded sony fontopias. i will have upgrades soon enough!!!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
fx-33 with kramers mod









i used to have them, in fact i still have them, just no ear thingys... they get lost fast, and the bass gets distorded just a tad when u turn it up ;P

Yeah, but at that volume, I'm more worried about damaging my ear drums







Hey, for $15 at Wal-Mart, you can't expect the best. They are pretty good for the price though, and they even come with 2 sets of rubber pieces and a carrying case


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
so help me set up guidelines as to what is allowed and what isn't allowed.









That sounds like a great plan. So those 5.1 things are an automatic nay or are there exception?
Also, what do we do with the people already in the club?

On a sidenote: My HD650 came in, I got them installed but I left the adapter at home. That means I can't test them out until I get home. Go me...


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
That sounds like a great plan. So those 5.1 things are an automatic nay or are there exception?
Also, what do we do with the people already in the club?

On a sidenote: My HD650 came in, I got them installed but I left the adapter at home. That means I can't test them out until I get home. Go me...

I think gaming 5.1's should be allowed. . . some people dont listen to music as much as tehy game but still like quality surround sound. (I get much better surround sound out of my medusa's as compared to my 5500's . . I can hear more details like the sound of a knife coming out right before I die







)


----------



## USlatin

I think they should only be allowed if they do happen to be a best bang for your buck in terms of 5.1 setups... which would go in accordance with Soloz2 rules... you know... basically: if you actually did a bit of research and tried to get the best for your buck then you are in!


----------



## soloz2

I think you guys might have a point. 5.1 headphones (some) may be an exception, but we either need to set up guidelines or take it on a case by case basis.

normally I'd say no way... but we'll see


----------



## USlatin

well Soloz2.... I know just what to do... YOU (







) need to do some work here and research all categories and price-points... then again it would be much easier to do it as the different products get questioned one by one.... but then add them to some sort of database in the first post...

give a 25% price spread meaning all products within 25% of the price of the product in question are considered the "Alternatives"

make that percentage whatever you think is reasonable but something around 30% or a tad higher might be the sensible thing... "if you can afford this then go a bit higher FTW" sorta-thing... you know what I mean

then you only accept those which are clearly best within the category or other good and popular options that are clearly not inferior and merely a second option and more a matter of taste instead

categories would then be something like:
5.1 Computer Speakers $100 (+/- $25)

but if I were considering say Klipsch ProMedias 5.1 then it would be:
5.1 Computer Speakers $260 (+/- $65)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
well Soloz2.... I know just what to do... YOU (







) need to do some work here and research all categories and price-points... then again it would be much easier to do it as the different products get questioned one by one.... but then add them to some sort of database in the first post...

give a 25% price spread meaning all products within 25% of the price of the product in question are considered the "Alternatives"

make that percentage whatever you think is reasonable but something around 30% or a tad higher might be the sensible thing... "if you can afford this then go a bit higher FTW" sorta-thing... you know what I mean

then you only accept those which are clearly best within the category or other good and popular options that are clearly not inferior and merely a second option and more a matter of taste instead

categories would then be something like:
5.1 Computer Speakers $100 (+/- $25)

but if I were considering say Klipsch ProMedias 5.1 then it would be:
5.1 Computer Speakers $260 (+/- $65)

rofl... sure thing, soon as I invent a device to stop time so I can catch up on everything else!


----------



## USlatin

heheh.... yea obviously it would have to be a case to case thing unless you want to quit your job and do this full time... but I think having some sort of guidelines to use as "rules" might be helpful... just so people don't knock down Logitech's for Promedias and so on... so if we had some sort of established "range" for the viable comparisons then we might save ourselves the constant discussions as to whether a particular product should or should not be considered...


----------



## s1rrah

*In Defence of IEM's(tm):*

...










...

I just have to post another message for those of you who either have not tried a decent set of IEM's (Inner Ear Monitors) or find them uncomfortable.

This most recent post is brought on by two hours of listening to various pop tracks on my Shure E4C's ... from Son Volt to The Shins to Beck to Soundgarden to Morphine to Midlake to Queens of the Stoneage to Palace Music.

<sigh>

The isolation is so intense ... and my own e4c's at least are just as neutral and pristine as it can get ... perfectly balanced among highs/mids/lows ... and with my headphone amps bass boost, the bass is unbelievable even at low volume.

After listening to some of the same songs on my desktop 5.1 System (ADA995), it's like going to music heaven when listening through the Shures.

So if you haven't tried a decent pair of IEM's = TRY THEM!

And, if you find them uncomfortable, then consider this: based on my own past months listening I've found that after a certain period ... the notorious 'ears popping, like sitting at the bottom of a 15ft pool' feeling that comes with a good seal on the IEM's will soon register with your brain as being that feeling which heralds the coming of fine fine sounds.

That's, seriously what's happened.

I too thought they were a bit uncomfortable until I ironed out my portable system, tweaking it for the best sound ...

Now ... I sort of crave that "Shoved down my ear canal" feeling ...

Cause I know it equates to fine fine sounds.

...

Anyway ... in the middle of a lengthy listening session and wanted to gush a bit.










...










...

The Mercury Program's, "From the Vapor of Gasoline" is just cueing up. A fine indie/jazz/fusion audiophile test album in case anyone out there is interested.

Here's a link:
 Amazon.com: From the Vapor of Gasoline: MP3 Downloads: The Mercury Program

...


----------



## rymn

I have LTB 5.1 headphones.


----------



## SomeDooD

I have both of these:

Plantronics .Audioâ„¢ 350

and

Altec Lansing AHS615

Both awesome


----------



## Thundergod989

mm, my hd555's have gotten me kicked from alot of CSS servers for ''wallhacking''


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

The list has been updated as of yesterday. Members with headphones that I am uncertain about are italicized.


----------



## USlatin

SWEET, I am in!

And dude nice going on the Ohms symbol!









Alt + 8486... had to look it up, but it doesn't work?!?!?
http://www.theworldofstuff.com/characters/#math


----------



## Thundergod989

After reading around a bit I just ordered a pair of super.fi 5Pro's and i'm anxious to test them out!!


----------



## Chickenuggets

Woohoo!! headphones FT|online gaming|W!
my budge as built in 2way speakers in my monitor just don't cut it if da dudes are sneaking up behind you, but my even more budge Gamesman $10 jobs work great, apart form they are falling apart and the black electrical tape just wont make my mic stay up near my mouth anymore...


----------



## hometoast

Add me to the list with a Sony MDR-v150. DJ Big Bear is making me upgrade to ATH-A500 or 700s.


----------



## Niko-Time

You can add http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=269172 do my list









EDIT: I also have the Yuin PK2 and PK3's


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
You can add http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=269172 do my list









EDIT: I also have the Yuin PK2 and PK3's

Omg those are nice cans. i think im gonna pick up a stock pair of those. how would you say the sound is? and does the wood affect the sound quality at all or is it just for looks? and one more question: where do i get sick cables like that?


----------



## NeRoToXeN

Medusa 5.1's baby! Add me up!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
Omg those are nice cans. i think im gonna pick up a stock pair of those. how would you say the sound is? and does the wood affect the sound quality at all or is it just for looks? and one more question: where do i get sick cables like that?









well you get a healthy cable then give it a cold.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well you get a healthy cable then give it a cold.









Rofl!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well you get a healthy cable then give it a cold.









ROFL


----------



## Dillmiester

Hey guys ive been looking for a new pair of headphones for christmas and what do you know a heaphone thread when i need it. Im looking for a pair with the best bass ive been looking at shures and etymonics but i cant decide i need them for my zune ive been out of heaphones for a few months.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
Hey guys ive been looking for a new pair of headphones for christmas and what do you know a heaphone thread when i need it. Im looking for a pair with the best bass ive been looking at shures and etymonics but i cant decide i need them for my zune ive been out of heaphones for a few months.

look no farther than Denon AH-C700's


----------



## Dillmiester

I looked at some reviews on the denons and I think they're the ones.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dillmiester* 
I looked at some reviews on the denons and I think they're the ones.

I wouldn't have mentioned them otherwise. Btw I have a pair.


----------



## Lyoko

Is this a good place to ask what headphones I can find @ the egg in the 20-40 range that don't suck?


----------



## Dillmiester

yea I was trying to see if you did but I figured it


----------



## Dillmiester

To lyocko actually the zune premium headphones if you can find them, are the best at the range I had them before but my stepsister lost them. Im big on sound quality and bass and for the price nothing compares. My stepmom bought me a pair of jvc marshmallows to replace them and I returned them within 5 minutes of listening, and my freind has a pair of bose in ears and he was jealous of them.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LyokoHaCk* 
Is this a good place to ask what headphones I can find @ the egg in the 20-40 range that don't suck?

senn HD201

not sure if they have them but koss ksc75 and jvc marshmallows (fx33) or fx66 (better)


----------



## balake777

Soon to be owner of audio-technica ATH-A700 (Computer) and KOSS KSC75 (Portable). Club sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well you get a healthy cable then give it a cold.









i can take care of that







im coming down with a cold right now.









but seriously where do people buy nice cable like those?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
i can take care of that







im coming down with a cold right now.









but seriously where do people buy nice cable like those?

typically small companies that make audiophile cables only. There are big companies, but they charge more.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
Omg those are nice cans. i think im gonna pick up a stock pair of those. how would you say the sound is? and does the wood affect the sound quality at all or is it just for looks? and one more question: where do i get sick cables like that?









Not sure how it sounds yet, I have literally just ordered them. The seller said they sound great though and he reviews headphones (Skylab) - he only used them woodied and recabled though, but stock apparently they sound great as well. The person who did the recabling on this specific headphone is warrior05 who I can vouch for - but our very own soloz recables headphones as well.


----------



## USlatin

dudes I am getting the new Quiet Comfort 3's by Bose!!!!


















BANNED!!!


----------



## Lyoko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
senn HD201

not sure if they have them but koss ksc75 and jvc marshmallows (fx33) or fx66 (better)

That's the ticket








Thanks!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 







dudes I am getting the new Quiet Comfort 3's by Bose!!!!


















BANNED!!!

hahaha nice... i listened to a friend's pair and they were awful... probably the muddiest bass and most distant mids i have ever heard. i honestly think i would take my $20 marshmallows over them


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
hahaha nice... i listened to a friend's pair and they were awful... probably the muddiest bass and most distant mids i have ever heard. i honestly think i would take my $20 marshmallows over them

I know I would, but for half the price and double the sq a pair of AKG k81dj's fit the bill and they isolate better to boot


----------



## s1rrah

*When IEM's Attack(tm)*

Okay. I know I've gushed tears of joy on you all in previous posts regarding my lovely Shure e4c's.

And it's true. I find them to be the most neutral, most non fatiguing and even bass capable IEM's I've listened to thus far. It's like having the cleanest of studio monitor setups plugged right into your head.

I love them.

*Yet* .. *as of today*, I've learned they should be used with respect or else you might end up with tweezers down your ear.

Yes. The small grey, uber flexible Shure tips that I love (cause I can get them so deep in my ear) _seperated from the headphone today and remained lodged in my right ear._

...










...

At first I thought it was cute.

Then, realizing I couldn't get it out with my fingers I grew slightly concerned but still with a smile on my face.

Then ... noticing that my attempts to remove it with my fingers had pushed it even further into my ear ... I sort of decided to go find some tools and get it out before I ended up embarassed in the ER.

Needless to say ... it took about 20 minutes with a paperclip (pry action) and some tweezers before I finally got it out. It came out with a very loud suck-pop! noise as it had formed a really tight seal.

The moral of the story?

Don't pull your IEM's out too fast or you might leave the tip lodged in your ear canal.

Future occurrences of this horrifying moment can be easily avoided by unseating/sealing your IEM's with a few light twists while you pull them out.

Thought you all might find that entertaining at least.

At the moment, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and demo the new PJ Harvey CD I just bought or maybe wait a bit.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

@s1rrah
keep that in your ear for another 1 hour... and you might have experienced excruciating pain and headache....

happened to me before, with cottonbuds


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
*When IEM's Attack(tm)*

Okay. I know I've gushed tears of joy on you all in previous posts regarding my lovely Shure e4c's.

And it's true. I find them to be the most neutral, most non fatiguing and even bass capable IEM's I've listened to thus far. It's like having the cleanest of studio monitor setups plugged right into your head.

I love them.

*Yet* .. *as of today*, I've learned they should be used with respect or else you might end up with tweezers down your ear.

Yes. The small grey, uber flexible Shure tips that I love (cause I can get them so deep in my ear) _seperated from the headphone today and remained lodged in my right ear._

...










...

At first I thought it was cute.

Then, realizing I couldn't get it out with my fingers I grew slightly concerned but still with a smile on my face.

Then ... noticing that my attempts to remove it with my fingers had pushed it even further into my ear ... I sort of decided to go find some tools and get it out before I ended up embarassed in the ER.

Needless to say ... it took about 20 minutes with a paperclip (pry action) and some tweezers before I finally got it out. It came out with a very loud suck-pop! noise as it had formed a really tight seal.

The moral of the story?

Don't pull your IEM's out too fast or you might leave the tip lodged in your ear canal.

Future occurrences of this horrifying moment can be easily avoided by unseating/sealing your IEM's with a few light twists while you pull them out.

Thought you all might find that entertaining at least.

At the moment, I'm wondering if I should go ahead and demo the new PJ Harvey CD I just bought or maybe wait a bit.










I apologize for loling...

I've never had that with the same tips...


----------



## Unknownm

sony MDR-XD300


----------



## Chipp

I think I need to find some Beyer's to audition... From everything I've read on them I'll love the sound signature. Hmm...


----------



## Aura

Sign me up for teh club







. AKG K81DJs.

Hoping to add an indoor set of Senns/Beyers/Audio Techs relatively soon







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I apologize for loling...

I've never had that with the same tips...

@DJ.Bigbear - I was starting to sweat after not being able to get it out for almost a half hour. Thought I'd blown my saturday evening all to hell in the dumbest possible way (yeah doc ... it's my headphones ... I've got one stuck in my ear canal).

@NikoTime - No apologies necessary; it's truly worthy of LOL.







Those are the smallest of that dark grey variety ... I switched to them cause I can literally slide them down into my inner ear canal ... I may switch to the mediums.


----------



## KloroFormd

Anyone had a listen to the Altec Lansing AHS515 headset? I took a chance and ordered a pair, even though people are complaining all over the interwebs that they fall apart easily. Nothing a little duct tape and super glue can't fix.


----------



## Niko-Time

Head-Fi is currently undergoing upgrades. We will be back up shortly. Thank you, The Head-Fi Team

AUGGHHHH


----------



## USlatin

Sirrah, awsome little story, thanks for narrating oit and I love how you kept a smile about the whole thing! lol... Did you try tweezers right away? Well... right away after you decided to see if they could make it into your brain? hehehe... That's hilarious! I would have done the same thing hahaha... Michelle woulda' been laughing at me the whole time hahahah... well actually she would'a freaked the hell out and started hyperventilating saying we need to call the doctor... hahaha... 911: Yes ma'm we will send the chopper over... hahaha!

Rep+ for making me appreciate what could go wrong when you use them bad-boys, hahaha, I thought all there was to them was a little bit of disgust from other people when you offered to listen to your new fav song or your latest work on your smart phone





















... S1rrha, sir

or your player for you engineers producers song-writers and musicians























Soloz2 what's the dopest amp with bass and treble settings but flattest at zero? Is there Amps with bass and treble settings?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Sirrah, awsome little story, thanks for narrating oit and I love how you kept a smile about the whole thing! lol... Did you try tweezers right away? Well... right away after you decided to see if they could make it into your brain? hehehe... That's hilarious!

Dude. I was actually quite worried at a point. My roommate couldn't even see the thing in my head. I wanted him to tweezer it out but he woosed on me.

God forbid we should be attacked by terrorists or something ... now I know he'll run...

I had to grope around with tweezers myself for a half hour before getting it out.

Anyway ...

Pay to play and all ...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Dude. I was actually quite worried at a point. My roommate... /SNIP SNIP/...woosed on me.

God forbid we should be attacked by terrorists or something ... now I know he'll run... /SNIP


HAHAHA! I should sig that...

Dude... I woul'da freaked too... ever used a Q-Tip and bang your ear-drum like a freakin' bass drum?

Nice steady hands bro!









P.S.: How much u charge?


----------



## JackMcIntyre

I'll join up! With some rather (not) brilliant headphones.

Advent HSNC200


----------



## The_Jester

I'll join. My collection is taken up with DJ Headphones.

Behringer HPS3000 (My normal, comfortable pair, atm)
Stanton DJ Pro 60 (They suck)
Skullcandy Hesh (The pair in my collection that are usable outdoors - They don't look grotesque)

RIP:
Technics RPF350's
Numerous Pairs of backband headphones (they don't last long >_<)

I want; http://www.decks.co.uk/products/head...hnics/rpdh1200


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 

Soloz2 what's the dopest amp with bass and treble settings but flattest at zero? Is there Amps with bass and treble settings?

most headphone amps don't have bass and treble settings, a few have bass boosts though.

a singlepower ppx3 slam has a texture control


----------



## USlatin

and how in the world am I supposed to fit that in my pocket?

lol


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
and how in the world am I supposed to fit that in my pocket?

lol

I didn't know you wanted it in your pocket. Check C&C, Meier and practical devices


----------



## KloroFormd

Alright, the Altec Lansing AHS515's are here. Wow... I'm incredibly suprised what I bought for $23. Didn't expect to get headphones that can be easily driven by my MP3 player, and vibrate on my head. Only downside is it shows the flaws of my onboard sound entirely too much.

Looks like it's time to upgrade... :/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I didn't know you wanted it in your pocket. Check C&C, Meier and practical devices

@Uslatin: FYI ... even with a really small amp like the Practical Devices XM4 ... the idea of carrying it in one's pocket is still a little hard to get around.

I've not been able to find a way to properly haul my Zen/XM4 combo around and so I usually carry it ... or if cutting grass or something ... I don't use the amp (I experience real feelings of grief/loss when having to do this, though).


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

I got a pair of MylarOne XB IEM's a couple of months ago


----------



## Blowie

Sennheiser RS 120


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

The list has been updated! We're up to 105 members, including the ones with headphones that still need to be approved.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
The list has been updated! We're up to 105 members, including the ones with headphones that still need to be approved.

yes, I don't want to be seen as a dictator so if people could nominate a couple officers then the 3 of us will make some decisions about that.

btw, I nominate fallen for doing the work of keeping the thread updated so he should be involved. if you want 2 others in addition so be it, but I think he should be an officer (or whatever we want to call 'them'







)


----------



## kevg73

yeah fallen and DJbigbear should both be officers.

btw anyone have recommendations on headphones for these genres (i can't decide what cans i want): alternative, some classical, electronic, rap, some pop, a little soul, a little reggae, and a lot of rock?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
yeah fallen and DJbigbear should both be officers.

btw anyone have recommendations on headphones for these genres (i can't decide what cans i want): alternative, some classical, electronic, rap, some pop, a little soul, a little reggae, and a lot of rock?

Grado RS1, they're much more refined than the prestige series Grados and they'll be better for rock/alternative than Senns. They also work well with tube amps so if you get a nice tube amp you'll be set for both.


----------



## kevg73

i would love a pair of those but i dont have $700 to spend on cans







and comfort is a necessity


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
i would love a pair of those but i dont have $700 to spend on cans







and comfort is a necessity

they're actually pretty comfortable and can be found in the $500 range used... but look for a pair of RS2's as they should be a little cheaper. lol


----------



## kevg73

still a bit on the expensive side for me... im thinking more like $150 but w/e


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
still a bit on the expensive side for me... im thinking more like $150 but w/e









pick up a used pair of SR225's then you should be good. Pair them with some HD580's and you'll have cans that are good for just about every genre


----------



## kevg73

i meant $150 for 1 set but w/e







i think ill have to try some grados before i can consider any of them just because of the comfort factor


----------



## USlatin

hey anyone seen these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...E5R-_-26106381

I wonder just how bad/good they are... anyone heard them?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
yeah fallen and DJbigbear should both be officers.

whoa whoa whoa....








i know very little about headphones....
just so happens i know a few good ones, that's it really....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
hey anyone seen these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...E5R-_-26106381

I wonder just how bad/good they are... anyone heard them?

it's a so so quality headset...
nothing to brag or boast.... just a simple above average headset


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
hey anyone seen these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...E5R-_-26106381

I wonder just how bad/good they are... anyone heard them?

They are USB so I wouldn't expect anything too amazing. If your sound card sucks and you need a headset it would be a really good idea though.


----------



## Chosen

Put me 'ere!

Sony MDR-CD280's
Got them about 4 years ago. Put through hell.
Best and most expensive headphones i've ever owned. 30$


----------



## CyberDruid

http://www.musicdirect.com/product/80271

What do you guys think about the AKG K-701?

I want some very good, realistic, lightweight headphones.

BTW any reccomendations on a good Headphone Amp?


----------



## kevg73

those akg k701's are some of the best headphones around... incredible instrument separation. What kind of music do you listen to?

for amps... ask soloz. it just depends on your price range and music you like


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I will be breaking them in with a lot of live recordings of the Grateful Dead









But I listen to a wide range of music. Everything from Metal to Classical.

I was also looking at the Ultrasone...that natural surround sound could be good for gaming...

I found a tube Amp on Ebay that might be okay...http://cgi.ebay.com/XIANG-SHENG-708B...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
http://www.musicdirect.com/product/80271

What do you guys think about the AKG K-701?

I want some very good, realistic, lightweight headphones.

BTW any reccomendations on a good Headphone Amp?

the k701's are very nice. I spent some time with a pair using my PPX3 and liked them better than the heavily lauded k340's. I still like my HD580's more though.

for an amp I'm not too versed on amps that mate extremely well other than tubes for sure and I've heard several good comments about the millet max.

Yes, I know I've been plugging this amp a lot lately, but it really is that good and it can be configured however you want so you can literally get it to sound good with just about any pair of cans.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well I will be breaking them in with a lot of live recordings of the Grateful Dead









But I listen to a wide range of music. Everything from Metal to Classical.

I was also looking at the Ultrasone...that natural surround sound could be good for gaming...

I found a tube Amp on Ebay that might be okay...http://cgi.ebay.com/XIANG-SHENG-708B...QQcmdZViewItem

never heard of that amp, you might want to check head-fi... oh wait, the server is down... jude must have forgotten to pay the bill or something, oh snap!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
never heard of that amp, you might want to check head-fi... oh wait, the server is down... jude must have forgotten to pay the bill or something, oh snap!

yeah im sure that's what happened







who would have thought anything could go wrong storing loads of info on a 16 HDD configuration for months on end


----------



## Soya

Just a lowly pair of ATH-M30's. I'd like something more exotic but my sound card needs upgrading first.


----------



## Gryphonic

Count me in, I'm currently in a state of newfound bliss, only to be improved when my x-fi elite pro arrives.









Sennheiser HD595, CX300, and RIP Creative EP-630's~


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphonic* 
Count me in, I'm currently in a state of newfound bliss, only to be improved when my x-fi elite pro arrives.









Sennheiser HD595, CX300, and RIP Creative EP-630's~

shoulda gotten an Auzen X-Fi Prelude, cheaper and sounds better


----------



## P.J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gryphonic* 
Count me in, I'm currently in a state of newfound bliss, only to be improved when my x-fi elite pro arrives.









Sennheiser HD595, CX300, and RIP Creative EP-630's~

Which you prefer ? CX300 or EP-630









Do you hear any background noise with CX300 ?


----------



## CyberDruid

I am leaning towards the UltraSone becasue I really need to screen out the noise of three Quads to be able to really enjoy the listen









Anyone ever worn a pair of Ultrasones?


----------



## Niko-Time

Which model are you thinking of?

If these:

 Amazon.com: ULTRASONE Edition 9 S-Logic Natural Surround Sound Headphone (Limited Edition): Electronics
then go for it


----------



## CyberDruid

FREE SHIPPING...
lol

http://www.musicdirect.com/product/72692

Demos for $279


----------



## Niko-Time

I haven't heard to much about them myself, I'm sure others will have. What will you be using them for - movies/games/music, what?


----------



## soloz2

I've worn a pair of ultrasones, but don't remember what model and not for long enough to comment on comfortability... I find Grados comfortable w/ the right pads though


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I haven't heard to much about them myself, I'm sure others will have. What will you be using them for - movies/games/music, what?

Anything that can drown out life for a few...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I've worn a pair of ultrasones, but don't remember what model and not for long enough to comment on comfortability... I find Grados comfortable w/ the right pads though









I'm still checking stuff out...I need to get by a local HiFi place and listen to some phones


----------



## Niko-Time

You'll be wanting closed cans then.

Have you thought about the Beyerdynamic DT770?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
You'll be wanting closed cans then.

Have you thought about the Beyerdynamic DT770?

Or DT880's for music (as reported by Soloz)







.


----------



## CyberDruid

Or a sound-proof room in my shop...


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Or DT880's for music (as reported by Soloz)







.

I felt like Cyber just wanted phones where he can't hear anything from the outside world so he can just forget about everything, thus I suggested the DT770 as it offers better isolation than the DT880


----------



## Chipp

If isolation is the goal, why not take a gander at IEMs? ER4p, perhaps?


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
If isolation is the goal, why not take a gander at IEMs? ER4p, perhaps?

Good point.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I felt like Cyber just wanted phones where he can't hear anything from the outside world so he can just forget about everything, thus I suggested the DT770 as it offers better isolation than the DT880

True point Niko. I was simply adding that the 880's would better serve for music than the 770's and its proficiency for gaming. Closed cans (or iem's, nice suggestion Chipp) would be excellent for CD, no doubt about that.

Not to derail CD and his decision, but I was wondering - how do AKG K271's compare against Beyer DT770's?


----------



## CyberDruid

My first "real" headphones were a pair of HardshellKoss back in 1977...I think they came from Radio Shack? After that I had some hardshell Sony phones I inherited from my brother..all I remember is they made my ears sweat. They I got the new gen of Koss with the foam "donuts" for earpads...which I loved..they were deafening









Then I got into the ultralight Sennheiser phones when the Walkman was first released. I had a WalkPro from HongKong that my Dad brought back from a trip...20-20K hz zero wow and flutter .000something THD on metal tape. This was when the Walkman just came out..I've always liked "pro" audio gear.

I spent quite a few years in headphones while riding the train to school...

But after I got a Denon and some Klipsch I only wore headpjhones when laying tracks.

But I think it's time again. Got the TV in the living room the Movie in the media room the radio in the bay's room...the pumps and fans and then there's the Wife and Kids...lol

Headphones!


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
True point Niko. I was simply adding that the 880's would better serve for music than the 770's and its proficiency for gaming. Closed cans (or iem's, nice suggestion Chipp) would be excellent for CD, no doubt about that.

Not to derail CD and his decision, but I was wondering - how do AKG K271's compare against Beyer DT770's?

In my opinion, the DT770's are better for gaming where the K271's are better for music.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
My first "real" headphones were a pair of HardshellKoss back in 1977...I think they came from Radio Shack? After that I had some hardshell Sony phones I inherited from my brother..all I remember is they made my ears sweat. They I got the new gen of Koss with the foam "donuts" for earpads...which I loved..they were deafening









Then I got into the ultralight Sennheiser phones when the Walkman was first released. I had a WalkPro from HongKong that my Dad brought back from a trip...20-20K hz zero wow and flutter .000something THD on metal tape. This was when the Walkman just came out..I've always liked "pro" audio gear.

I spent quite a few years in headphones while riding the train to school...

But after I got a Denon and some Klipsch I only wore headpjhones when laying tracks.

But I think it's time again. Got the TV in the living room the Movie in the media room the radio in the bay's room...the pumps and fans and then there's the Wife and Kids...lol

Headphones!

But which form factor Cyber?


----------



## Heru

My AKG K271S' should be arriving soon! Yay!

Sign me up.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

i shall join seeing as how soloZ has helped me toward the path of the ever so sexy
dt770's and possibly the ATH-A900


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
In my opinion, the DT770's are better for gaming where the K271's are better for music.

Yeah, that's pretty much what I was expecting, but I thought that perhaps the Beyers at least were equal with the AKG's in music (and better in gaming of course). They are $60-70 more :/.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
My AKG K271S' should be arriving soon! Yay!

Lmk what you think of them Heru







. More than likely they will end up being my next pair as well.


----------



## CyberDruid

Where's a good online shop to browse?


----------



## Niko-Time

www.ttvj.com good sir. Todd's a lovely man


----------



## Chipp

And also www.headphone.com. Tyll is a lovely man as well.


----------



## soloz2

the k271s are better for music, dt770 better for gaming. I was just using my k271s while playing a little bit of TF2 just to try them out.

btw, the 271s have a detachable cable so it's easy to try different cables on them.


----------



## CyberDruid

I found some AKG K701 on Ebay for $259.99 shipped...I am pretty interested...

I like what I am hearing about them more than what I've read on the Ultrasone 2500...

The BeyerDynamic DT880 are also looking good...but I think I might trade the isolation of the BeyerDynamic for the fuller low end on the K701.

The AKG are just exactly what I think a set of cans should look like







I love the headstrap and the dorky wire loops.


----------



## CyberDruid

I took the plunge...I'll post some pics when the K701 cans arrive...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
And also www.headphone.com. Tyll is a lovely man as well.









Wow.. nice link... and if this is true i might get a pair
http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-ap...rado-sr-60.php


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ewww... SR60.... Ewwwwwwwwwww


----------



## USlatin

^ screw you

wanna buy me a better pair?


----------



## stargate125645

I've got a Steelsound 5HV2 headset, so go ahead and add that to the list. It appears I am the only one to have these in this group... But hey, they cost me only $30 new so no complaints!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
^ screw you

wanna buy me a better pair?









hahahahahahaahaa


----------



## Gryphonic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
shoulda gotten an Auzen X-Fi Prelude, cheaper and sounds better

I did indeed look at that option, but wanted something with either a front panel or i/o module. That, and I ebay'd it, so it worked out cheap enough to justify going for it over the prelude, and then there's always the possibility of modding it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *P.J* 
Which you prefer ? CX300 or EP-630









Do you hear any background noise with CX300 ?

If the EP-630's were still working, I'd set up a side-by-side test, yet alas.. From what I recall of my first impressions just after I switched, the 630's were a touch bassier than the CX-300's, and generally the more punchy or "Fun" to listen to. However, the Senns are hardly lacking in the Bass department, and out of the two seem clearer and generally more detailed to my ears. Background noise doesn't seem much of an issue with either; if like myself you get roped into the housework from time to time, it's possible to comfortably cut out most of the drone of the hoover so long as the buds are seated properly, though your personal levels of tolerance may vary.

Personal preference would lead me to the CX-300's, but for a relatively cheap pair of iem's I'd say you can't really go wrong with either. The only other thing worth noting would be the different cables and the finish; the Creatives have the typical "Y" cord, whilst the Senns have a "J" cord (The latter being something that drives me up the wall!) Also, (not that it matters a great deal) the gloss black finish of the CX-300's buds themselves also looks much smarter than the matt finish used on the Creatives.

Now, I'm by no means have an ear as trained as others on here, but we've all got to start somewhere so here's to hoping that'll be a help.









~Gryph


----------



## djgaby

i have my 3$ headphones and im glad with it







else i have sony 18" surround system







f*** headphones hehe


----------



## leimrod

XFI Fatal1ty soundcard with Sennheiser HD 555 cans.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
hahahahahahaahaa









I think I am going to come over and rob your house then... hahahaha payback from you trying to rob my monitors!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
I think I am going to come over and rob your house then... hahahaha payback from you trying to rob my monitors!









I think it would be better if I just robbed you both.









ATM I only have some sennheiser 280pro's







. I'm going to get some better ones after I buy the stuff for my halfpipe lol.


----------



## USlatin

Half pipe pwns headphones though!

yoo bad that's not something you can rob, lol!!!!

SURGEON GENERAL: Trying to rob USlatin very hazardous for yer health.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

why don't we all go and rob Soloz2 house








i bet he got plenty o stuffs for us to share


----------



## USlatin

yea! all I need is ONE of his cans and ONE of hus amps,... lol


----------



## jekyoo_style

Icemat Siberia's


----------



## P.J

Quote:


Originally Posted by *djgaby* 
i have my 3$ headphones and im glad with it







else i have sony 18" surround system







f*** headphones hehe

sony 18" surround system ?

I've Sony DHC-AZ5D, but I'm not sure about its dimensions








However, I prefer X-Fi w/ HD595 over AZ5D


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
why don't we all go and rob Soloz2 house








i bet he got plenty o stuffs for us to share





































or not!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
yea! all I need is ONE of his cans and ONE of hus amps,... lol

I actually only have 2 home amps at the moment (a friend borrowed the third)


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I actually only have 2 home amps at the moment (a friend borrowed the third)

no problem, we'll just rob your friend's house on our way home


----------



## JackMcIntyre

New Headset after the old one broke!

Creative Fatal1ty Pro Gaming Headset.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackMcIntyre* 
New Headset after the old one broke!

Creative Fatal1ty Pro Gaming Headset.

I'm going to veto that one. Anything with Fatal1ty isn't approved for the OCN headphone club.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'm going to veto that one. Anything with Fatal1ty isn't approved for the OCN headphone club.

ouch... that's gotta hurt!


----------



## Aura

Where I come from we call that DENIED.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Where I come from we call that DENIED.

yeah... reality sucks!


----------



## soloz2

lol, well that's something we've previously talked about here about what counts and what doesn't. not trying to be a jerk, but that's in the 'clearly not included' category


----------



## jbrown

So my new XtremeMusic sounds great over my speakers







Thanks Soloz


----------



## JackMcIntyre

Sorry to not read through 41 pages before posting, but I don't see anything wrong with this headset. It sounds great, microphone is great for online chat..etc. Whats wrong with it?


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackMcIntyre* 
Sorry to not read through 41 pages before posting, but I don't see anything wrong with this headset. It sounds great, microphone is great for online chat..etc. Whats wrong with it?

Fatal1ty is an uber-goober, which sometimes fails items branded with his alias, simply based on that factor.


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JackMcIntyre* 
Sorry to not read through 41 pages before posting, but I don't see anything wrong with this headset. It sounds great, microphone is great for online chat..etc. Whats wrong with it?

we're all racist against F4t4l1ty







jk. its just that most f4t4l1ty products are given the name to sell a low quality product at a high price... that headset could be great, but a general rule was made against f4t4l1ty because f its reputation


----------



## Battle_Rattle

Im in ... Beyer Dynamic 990 pros Circumaural/Open

With Microphone Mod... Makes it a headset


----------



## Steroids

O o o im in, i got Medusa 5.1 pro gamer v2


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Battle_Rattle* 
Im in ... Beyer Dynamic 990 pros Circumaural/Open

With Microphone Mod... Makes it a headset









NICE!!!! So you used electrical tape around the plastic cup? Pics please!
Ingenious! Rep+ for the sickest "headset" I've seen so far...


----------



## caos800

Well, they aren't that big, but I sure think they sound good!

Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studios (IEMs)


----------



## JackMcIntyre

This headset is brilliant, it sounds great. Unless I've never used a quality sounding headset in my life, this one sounds best so far.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry about being so late on the update. I've been swamped with homework.

Thanks for the nominations, I'm truely honored.


----------



## ted

Do I make the cut? I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD201's and am going to do some CMoy amp creation hopefully. I don't really want to buy- and make it truly my own creation but I am limited by time.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jbrown* 
So my new XtremeMusic sounds great over my speakers







Thanks Soloz

enjoy!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ted* 
Do I make the cut? I just got a pair of Sennheiser HD201's and am going to do some CMoy amp creation hopefully. I don't really want to buy- and make it truly my own creation but I am limited by time.

yep


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Wow.. nice link... and if this is true i might get a pair
http://www.headphone.com/guide/by-ap...rado-sr-60.php

@Uslatin: The SR-60's will be surprisingly nice even at the lower end of Grado's offering.

I'm pretty sure they don't make anything that actually sounds bad.

I've got access to some SR-80's here at home and the first time I tried them I was floored; I had been using some 100 dollar Sony MDR600's for a decade before and I just couldn't believe the openness of the soundstage. I mean I really flipped.

Anyway ... if your going low budget, see if you can find a similar deal on some SR-80's.

...

And just speaking of cans in general ....

I spent about an hour last night doing comparisons of the Shure e4c IEM vs. a set of Grado SR-225's and for myself, anyway ... I preferred everything about the IEM's other than plain comfort.

The Grados, although brilliant and hugely pleasing, were just a tad grainy when compared to the Shures. The mids had this sort of grain or rough edge that was non-existent in the Shure's very silky mids. The same applied to the highs. Also, and as expected, the Shure's held all frequencies better at higher volumes ...

Something that sort of bugged me about the Grado225's vs. the Shure IEM's was that at high levels, the Grados would really vibrate in bass heavy music, physically buzzing the sides of my head ... this was not favorable as would be the similar physical affects of say a nice 12" sub (chest thump, etc.) but was rather very distracting and to me detracted from the musical experience rather than adding to it the way a good sub would. Do all high end open headsets do this?

The Shures will hold a very natural and full/tight bass to insane volumes (actually, the louder you get the better it becomes) ... and there's no physical affect to the ear or head ...

I really want to try some cans from other vendors (Seinheisser, etc.) but can't find a place that will let me demo.

Anyway ... just some thoughts on last nights tests ...


----------



## kevg73

where did you go to demo those grados? i cant find anywhere that will let me demo basically anything over $100 thats not bose







i tried tweeter etc. but they dont even have them out... they have them, but you arent allowed to see them

i would say that not all high end open headphones do that, my senns certainly do not


----------



## Hellisforheroes

Can I Join?

I use my Sennheiser HD 580's and HD 497's

sennheiser forever


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
where did you go to demo those grados? i cant find anywhere that will let me demo basically anything over $100 thats not bose







i tried tweeter etc. but they dont even have them out... they have them, but you arent allowed to see them

i would say that not all high end open headphones do that, my senns certainly do not









The 225's are 'members of my household' ... along with the Shure e4c's and a set of Grado SR80's ...

I haven't been successful at demoing (at stores, etc.) either.

Fry's, believe it or not has tons of good IEMs ... unbelievably, they keep 500 dollar Shure's right out on the shelf. I bet they lose a pair to theft every week.

Anyway ... the Fry's guy wouldn't let me demo anything either ... even with my own tips.


----------



## USlatin

S1rrah... thanks for your posts man!

Well it seems the 80's are about $30 more but they get a 3.0 out of five as opposed to the 5.0 out of 5 at HeadRoom in their little value meter...

In terms of look I'd say there is little difference though the full foam of the 60's is quite ugly and possibly uncomfortable?

hummm...

Also, your friggin post makes me want to just get the Shures! The Grados are not something I could run with... so it makes a "bad" purchase for me since I won't be able to buy two pairs... I got too much crap I need to get... I still didn't get my Event 20/20's... those MUST come first... I am quite upset that I am not already using them... and I can not do an other project on these Promedias... I might have to let them go in order to get the Events...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
S1rrah... thanks for your posts man!

Well it seems the 80's are about $30 more but they get a 3.0 out of five as opposed to the 5.0 out of 5 at HeadRoom in their little value meter...

In terms of look I'd say there is little difference though the full foam of the 60's is quite ugly and possibly uncomfortable?

Come to think of it ... my roommate was telling me once that the SR-60's are considered a bit more 'legendary' among experts out there than are any other of Grado's cheaper cans ... most likely due to the value meter that you mention.

I think you should check the SR-60's ... good starting point before you inevitably lose control and start sinking thousands into things ...









My comments regarding the shures vs. 225's are, ultimately, me being as 3l173 nitpicky as possible ... I would have never noticed such things had I not been switching them on the fly with the same song ... consciously looking for differences. The 225's seriously PWN ...

IEM's such as the Shures also *absolutely* depend on you nailing the right fit ... otherwise they will sound like a 20 year old hand held AM radio. I like them cause I mainly listen to music when moving around, driving, mowing the grass ... etc. Nice low profile for such things.

Also ... if you get the Grados ... contact Soloz2 about his modded Seinheisser ear pads ...







You were spot on regarding the stock Grado pads ... their just unwieldy ...


----------



## DanNEBTD

any comments on the Shure i#c line? . . .I want a pair of decent IEMs and would love some that let me listen off my BlackBerry. has anyone had experience? . . will it be a big jump in quality from the i2c -> i3c's?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Come to think of it ... my roommate was telling me once that the SR-60's are considered a bit more 'legendary' among experts out there than are any other of Grado's cheaper cans ... most likely due to the value meter that you mention.

I hope this also means they are a good representation of the average headphones in general... a good middle of the road response to base your mixes on... but I can't expect that without knowing more about curves... though I already have the HD280's which seen to be a'aight... and what I REALLY need to worry about is the Events anywhays... so my third pair will be mostly for ENJOYMENT









Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I think you should check the SR-60's ... good starting point before you inevitably lose control and start sinking thousands into things ...









I'd say you are juuuust a liiiiiitle... nah... you are as late as a whore at Woodstock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
IEM's such as the Shures also *absolutely* depend on you nailing the right fit ... otherwise they will sound like a 20 year old hand held AM radio. I like them cause I mainly listen to music when moving around, driving, mowing the grass ... etc. Nice low profile for such things.

I love what you are saying man... I want these more and more with every word you utter... err... type...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Also ... if you get the Grados ... contact Soloz2 about his modded Seinheisser ear pads ...







You were spot on regarding the stock Grado pads ... their just unwieldy ...










aye!

mo' reppage for you


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Battle_Rattle* 
Im in ... Beyer Dynamic 990 pros Circumaural/Open

With Microphone Mod... Makes it a headset


















WOHOOOOO.... WICKED!!!!!
how to do that mod!!!!!!!!
wohooooo..... i might add a mic on my A900


----------



## da9pwnsu

Wow those are NICE. Pls update my headphones to Steelsound 5H V2 USB


----------



## soloz2

In my humble opinion the SR80's are worth the price increase over the SR60's. The 125's are safe to skip and go straight to the 225's. skip on the 325i's.

My local Grado dealer has up through the 125's on display and everything above in the back room.


----------



## kevg73

who sells grados?


----------



## Aura

Try HeadRoom - www.headphone.com









They carry Senn, Beyer, AKG, Grado, and Shure (plus some others).


----------



## Namrac

Just inherited an old amp and reciever from my grandma, which is actually providing some pretty good amplification for my HD555s. =D Can't wait to hook it up through my sound card, it's sounding pretty good with some old CDs through the CD player.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am thinking of going tube for the preamp...I need some retro time once a day.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Just inherited an old amp and reciever from my grandma, which is actually providing some pretty good amplification for my HD555s. =D Can't wait to hook it up through my sound card, it's sound pretty good with some old CDs through the CD player.

How old?









Often times the headphone circuits on vintage receivers and integrateds were just the main amp circuit with a ton of resistors thrown into the signal path.


----------



## CyberDruid

I just nabbed this little tuber off eBay moments ago...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting

For $160 delivered I thought it was worth a shot.


----------



## s1rrah

Speaking of tube amps...

It's a right shame we can't get someone to port this into a set of headphones:

...










...










...

There's just nothing like the sound of a Marshall half stack in full, hot smoking bloom.

Talk about warmth/fuzz.

Do any headphone amp providers use the same sorts of tubes that are found in Marshall Amps?

<sigh>


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
How old?









Often times the headphone circuits on vintage receivers and integrateds were just the main amp circuit with a ton of resistors thrown into the signal path.

'80s. Kenwood A-51. Nothing super fancy, but it's got a decent sound to it. =D


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Speaking of tube amps...

It's a right shame we can't get someone to port this into a set of headphones:

...










...










...

There's just nothing like the sound of a Marshall half stack in full, hot smoking bloom.

Talk about warmth/fuzz.

Do any headphone amp providers use the same sorts of tubes that are found in Marshall Amps?

<sigh>










Marshalls are all about the 8.5 to 10 settings!!!
The louder the better!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Marshalls are all about the 8.5 to 10 settings!!!
The louder the better!

Well ... not to brag or anything, but I know a certain bloke who has one that goes to 11!!

Seriously. It goes to **11**!!!!










(pardon the semi-off topic post ... but regarding tubes, Marshall amps and the possibility of future use in headphones ... I thought it worth the infraction.)


----------



## USlatin

[overly cool british accent] mine goes to e-le-ven [/overly cool british accent]


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
[overly cool british accent] mine goes to e-le-ven [/overly cool british accent]

I see you have some skillz.


----------



## USlatin

most of my friends in HS and college were in bands









what was the name of it again? oh yea Spinal Tap


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
[overly cool british accent] mine goes to e-le-ven [/overly cool british accent]

now i'm dying to know how it sounds like......


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
now i'm dying to know how it sounds like......

Well ... to keep things appropriate to this fun thread ...

I'll just say, the point is that tubes make a Marshall amp sound fine as God(tm).

And, as Uslatin has made clear ... generally, they sound better and better the louder one plays through the Marshall amp.

Therefore, the same hardware applied to headphone amp applications may well result in something glorious.

Just a dream ... (but a good one).


----------



## USlatin

dude Soloz posted a link so some really sweet tube amps.... the company had a huge line of them ranging in price and overkill-ness


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Well ... to keep things appropriate to this fun thread ...

I'll just say, the point is that tubes make a Marshall amp sound fine as God(tm).

And, as Uslatin has made clear ... generally, they sound better and better the louder one plays through the Marshall amp.

Therefore, the same hardware applied to headphone amp applications may well result in something glorious.

Just a dream ... (but a good one).











ROFL noooooo...... i was mentioning about "overly cool british accent"








but thanx for your explanation... you're a very nice person


----------



## CyberDruid

lol...


----------



## Niko-Time

Look what came in the post today


----------



## Kluit

A pair of Goldrings if I'm not mistaking, not bad


----------



## Niko-Time

Woodied and recabled DR150's

Darth Doc's


----------



## kevg73

you hvae no idea how much i want those niko... i just lost an ebay auction for a pair of them.







they really need to remove that we'll bid for you feature. it was at like $60 so i bet 65 with 20 seconds left. then it instantly says ive been outbid at like 67 so i enter 72 with less than 3 seconds less and i get instantly out bid at like 73.50


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


you hvae no idea how much i want those niko... i just lost an ebay auction for a pair of them.







they really need to remove that we'll bid for you feature. it was at like $60 so i bet 65 with 20 seconds left. then it instantly says ive been outbid at like 67 so i enter 72 with less than 3 seconds less and i get instantly out bid at like 73.50


You only bidded that for them?

They cost like Â£65 new over here, I wouldn't think they would go for that low.


----------



## CyberDruid

The Bidding Assistant is EVIL. I have lost quite a few auctions like that









Love the zebra wood. I imagine that makes them sound better too.


----------



## Chipp

You got Skylab's DR150's? Lucky dog!


----------



## Niko-Time

Yes sir







$250 smackers


----------



## soloz2

rob is a great guy, I got my tomahawk from him.

I did a couple tweaks to my modded DT770 Pro's this morning so they can go to their new owner and then plugged them into my SinglePower PPX3 and damn! they sound fantastic... wish I didn't have to ship them out now. I was playing Ferry Corsten L.E.F. and they hit low, without the typical 770 mudiness and recessed mids.

dj would love these cans cause he's a bass head!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I spoke with Mr Bear and we decided that it would be a good idea to split the members list into 2 sections. One devoted to audiophile grade headphones and the other gaming headphones. I'm completely useless at rating headphones so please let me know if a pair should be moved from one list to another. Also, please feel free to yell at me if you don't like the way the list is done.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chipp

Sounds like a plan.







That should solve a lot of issues people had with being left out.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I spoke with Mr Bear and we decided that it would be a good idea to split the members list into 2 sections. One devoted to audiophile grade headphones and the other gaming headphones. I'm completely useless at rating headphones so please let me know if a pair should be moved from one list to another. Also, please feel free to yell at me if you don't like the way the list is done.

Thanks a lot.










Looks like theres enough people that you could do a high-medium-low range sort if you wanted to also.


----------



## soloz2

Should we split up into different threads, or leave a single thread for everything?


----------



## Niko-Time

I'd vote single; easier to manage.


----------



## s1rrah

Just got back from demoing a set of Beyerdynamic DT880's; it was at a pro home audio place here in Houston.

I went there to demo a grado headphone amp but didn't have the right interconnects for my portable rig, so will have to get to that next saturday.

Anyway ... I listened to the DT880's through an Arcam A70 amplifier and I have to say, it was quite a nice match:

...

*Arcam A70 Amplifier:*










...

*Beyerdynamic DT880s:*










...

Whoo! Those cans matched with that particular amp sounded so fine I almost forgot about my Zen/Shure rig that was sitting next to me.

Just no comparison.

Now I know why folks say Ipods/Zens/etc. can't come close to high end home gear.

I've put the DT880's on my Possible Future Purchase List(tm).

I liked them much better than the Grado 225's ... at least with the fuzion/jazzy/percussive stuff I was demoing with.

Anyway ... thought I'd share.

Anybody have any comments on the Beyerdynamic cans?


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Should we split up into different threads, or leave a single thread for everything?


i would say keep oen thread and split up the member list into high, medium, and low

as for the beyers my only comment is this... i want


----------



## soloz2

get those 880's on a tube amp and you'll forget about that arcam


----------



## CyberDruid

I think you have quite a list to go though...

Hping to see my amp and AKGs before too long. I might even have to start buying sme music now...

Wish I still had all my vintage Vinyl.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just got back from demoing a set of Beyerdynamic DT880's; it was at a pro home audio place here in Houston.

I went there to demo a grado headphone amp but didn't have the right interconnects for my portable rig, so will have to get to that next saturday.

Anyway ... I listened to the DT880's through an Arcam A70 amplifier and I have to say, it was quite a nice match:

...

*Arcam A70 Amplifier:*










...

*Beyerdynamic DT880s:*










...

Whoo! Those cans matched with that particular amp sounded so fine I almost forgot about my Zen/Shure rig that was sitting next to me.

Just no comparison.

Now I know why folks say Ipods/Zens/etc. can't come close to high end home gear.

I've put the DT880's on my Possible Future Purchase List(tm).

I liked them much better than the Grado 225's ... at least with the fuzion/jazzy/percussive stuff I was demoing with.

Anyway ... thought I'd share.

Anybody have any comments on the Beyerdynamic cans?











Well, I have tried the DT990's from the 80's, and they were also VERY good for metal and jazz.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I think you have quite a list to go though...

Hping to see my amp and AKGs before too long. I might even have to start buying sme music now...

Wish I still had all my vintage Vinyl.


Can I ask you to buy one album?

Yndi Halda - Enjoy Eternal Bliss

It is my current favourite album of all time, a masterpiece.


----------



## USlatin

Soloz2... single thread if possible

Sirrah, those cans look purrrrrtey... I'd hit that


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Sirrah, those cans look purrrrrtey... *I'd hit that*










One more reason not to buy used phones


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Can I ask you to buy one album?

Yndi Halda - Enjoy Eternal Bliss

It is my current favourite album of all time, a masterpiece.


send me a copy and I'll give it a listen!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


One more reason not to buy used phones


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


One more reason not to buy used phones










hahaha


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


One more reason not to buy used phones










hahahaha


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


One more reason not to buy used phones










hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Coma

ATH-A500s here =o


----------



## soloz2

I updated my list to reflect all the headphones I've recently sold and the couple I've picked up.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


ATH-A500s here =o


SO SO SO?????
how is it??????


----------



## JSB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


ATH-A500s here =o


Nice! now pics!


----------



## exitmusic

Count me in - 
Beyer DT770 Pro/80 (Ã* la soloz)


----------



## Zulli85

Throw me on the list. Sennheiser HD580.


----------



## Lozza

Add me in too: Bose Triport.


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Throw me on the list. Sennheiser HD580.


any chance i could buy those from you


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


any chance i could buy those from you










PM me with an offer if you are serious.


----------



## s1rrah

I've already emailed the OP for this thread regarding this issue ...

But, IMHO ... I think we need a nice banner for the first post ...

You know ... as a way of solidifying the presence of this thread, a thread which just keeps getting better and better.

Anyway ...

I've already forwarded the following images to Fallen and he said I should post them here.

So, the choice of cans shown in the image notwithstanding ... what do you all think?

...










...










...

Myself and fallen both like the second image most ...

Shall we add it to the first post or does anyone want to suggest changes?

...


----------



## USlatin

it looks dope!

make the text a bit bigger maybe?
and maybe make the exact type of HPs in the pic not so distinguishable?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

do you really need to show "HD650" on it?









hahahahahahahaha







kidding


----------



## soloz2

the 2nd image is better.


----------



## CyberDruid

Need some tubes in there somehow...


----------



## USlatin

like Soloz said I also like the second one.... in that one the bigger text might be something you like... maybe?

CD's idea is a good one too... add a vacuum tube or two maybe arranged looking like a deck of cards?

I love the blue and the BG


----------



## Aura

I vote for the 2nd one. Nice job S1rrah, that will look awesome







.


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a new image addressing USlatins comment about the specific brand of cans being visible ... I agree ... better if it's stealthed ...

...










...

If Soloz2 and Fallen agree then go ahead and feel free to hang this one up and I'll be working on other versions (add some tubes and what not) this week as I have some time.

Like an idiot I accidently saved the flattened version of my PSD files and so might have to rebuild it completely ...









Anyway ...


----------



## CyberDruid

Looks better. How about adding some dimension to the OCN badge...so it looks OEM


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Looks better. How about adding some dimension to the OCN badge...so it looks OEM










<reaches for 3DSMax>


----------



## Muftobration

Hey, I would like to join.

Headphones:
Beyerdynamic DT990 (250 ohm)
Grado SR225

Amp:
Heed CanAmp


----------



## soloz2

personally I liked the picture better when it said HD650


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


personally I liked the picture better when it said HD650










ihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouih ateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihat eyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihatey ouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyou ihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouih ateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihat eyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihatey ouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyouihateyou


----------



## sh1v

I currently use Grado Sr80 for my audiophile needs


----------



## CyberDruid

I vote for a picture of the AKG K701


----------



## endo

well i use those cheap $12 sony earbud things for my MP3 player and i use som $25 logitec headphones with a mic for gaming.

lol sound isnt that important to me rite now. plus i think im tone def because i cant here the difference in quality unless you go to the complete opposites in price.


----------



## s1rrah

@Fallen:

Here's one with a better typeface; also, haven't worked a tube in just yet but I did find a tube amp schematic







:

...










...


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

sweeeeett!!!!!!


----------



## exitmusic

is the correct spelling "headphone" or "headphones" - or does it even matter?


----------



## aksthem1

add me to the list also Everglide S-500 pro


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *exitmusic*


is the correct spelling "headphone" or "headphones" - or does it even matter?


Not sure.

Fallen or Soloz will have to clarify. Easy edit, though either way.

(funny thing; I was wondering as well)


----------



## Heru

The smiley makes it look a tad corny, imo.


----------



## JSB

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


add me to the list also Everglide S-500 pro












In my opinion Everglide S-500 and Icemat Siberia are the best "only gaming headsets" under $100


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh Nooes...me no likey new font and emoticon









Getting excited about actually hearing music again...I'm gonna have to look into some high def recordins now.


----------



## soloz2

OCN Headphone Club: Cans for your head


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


OCN Headphone Club: Cans for your head


: We <3 Cans!


----------



## CyberDruid

That makes Soloz2 a can tuna...o..O


----------



## soloz2

can I at least be a good sounding tuna? (w/o the [email protected]







)


----------



## CyberDruid

You can tuna can..

but you can't tuna fish...


----------



## USlatin

Hey I got one...

OCN Headphones Club: *Because we CAN!*

lol


----------



## CyberDruid

Lol


----------



## aksthem1

I forgot about my super fi. 5 pro. i need to get a replacement cable for them and then i get them back to working order.


----------



## exitmusic

headphones. earmuffs for men.

i guess some might find this politically incorrect


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OCN Headphones club: Hearing aids never sound this good.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Oh Nooes...me no likey new font and emoticon









Getting excited about actually hearing music again...I'm gonna have to look into some high def recordins now.


Regarding hearing music: With your new cans ... long as your driving them sufficiently, you'll be spitting drunk happy with just regular def music. I'm pretty sure that's the set I'm going to buy as well ... only wish they had them in black (do they have them in black?)

About the banner graphic:

Dango. I thought that typeface was quite nifty ...

Agreed on the :smiley: I put it there cause I'm a sucker for yellow on blue ... (and burnt orange as well but that's another story)

Anyway ... Regarding the slogan ... I took that from the OP's first post.

If someone can tell me decisively what it should say I can mod it.


----------



## CyberDruid

It needs a subliminal message in there







Something about sex...just to get everyone's attention









It could be a burnt orange subliminal









JK

You're doing good man.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

heeeey.... i thought this is goin to be our OCN headphones club logo....


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


heeeey.... i thought this is goin to be our OCN headphones club logo....


















*dies laughing*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


It needs a subliminal message in there







Something about sex...just to get everyone's attention









It could be a burnt orange subliminal









JK

You're doing good man.


OCN Headphones Club: Porn, for your ears.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


heeeey.... i thought this is goin to be our OCN headphones club logo....


















OMG.... i just can't stop laughing when i see this pic.... LOL....
who was it that posted this pic for the first time?

*edit*
i found this nice pic


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


heeeey.... i thought this is goin to be our OCN headphones club logo....


















i want a set of those cans, no lie

edit: just found this...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*












Must..............continue...................trend .............of.................posting this pic







.

All I can say is forget trying to drive that mofo with a Zune .


----------



## USlatin

some stuff that comes up on gooogle



















and I love this one even if it isn't necessarily funny


----------



## soloz2

I can pretty much guarantee that last pic is from a head-fi meet!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm going to veto that one. Anything with Fatal1ty isn't approved for the OCN headphone club.


Lol! Soloz, you can use this!


















On a serious note:

Which section do these headphones belong to?

Altec Lansing AHS515
Audio™ 350m
Altec Lansing AHS615
Altec Lansing AHS602I


----------



## Niko-Time

OCN Headphones club: OMGZ, WE HAZ SOUNDZ


----------



## Namrac

I just got $100 from my uncle... was gonna spend it on my PC, but I might splurge on a headphone amp... or maybe some new cans... something. =D


----------



## Heru

I wish my K271S' were here









*OCN Headphones Club*: _We got signal!_


----------



## Niko-Time

They still aren't there?

And its teh fastest shipping available from england?

God we suck


----------



## CyberDruid

I think my phones are at the PO BRB


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


They still aren't there?

And its teh fastest shipping available from england?

God we suck


The transfer from Royal Mail to USPS is almost always ridiculously slow. Factor in the holidays, and it's really to be expected. I just hope they get here before Thurs. I'm anxious to give them a listen, hehe.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


OCN Headphones club: OMGZ, WE HAZ SOUNDZ


Sigged ;>.

I vote for 'dis one.


----------



## Chipp




----------



## Heru

While we're posting along the lines of cool headphone images, here's a wallpaper I made quite a few years ago that relates. Go on, use it if you wish. Sorry it's slightly low res, but that's how I rolled back in late 90's.


----------



## CyberDruid

I am sitting here listening to the K701 direct from the X-Fi Xtreme Music.

Incredibly comfortable. Featherlight..self adjusting. They screen just the right amount of ambient noise...I could hear a gunshot or a scream but everything else is blissfully muffled...

Ahhhhh

I credit this thread with the push.









I will be curious to see how the lil Tube Amp I won on eBay will do...no clue how long it will take to arrive.

Loving the phones


----------



## USlatin

nice CD... enjoy!

Chipp that's hilarious! lol
funny stuff...

now I wanna make one to...


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a couple more first post banner ideas:

...

Changed the main font and got rid of smiley:










...

Original without smiley:










...

Some of the other ideas I've seen posted are awesome! Especially love the coffee can homemade looking cans ...

...


----------



## USlatin

REP+

Dude! the firs one is nearly perfect IN EVERY POSSIBLE WAY!

Nice addition for the BG..! And the flame makes it all inclusive!
Dude,great design!!! you get two
















I vote for this to be on the first post!

Suggestions:
I know you will keep working on it dude... I saw your work and you are all about the details







so:
_ Have you tried more diagrams in the BG? I like the placement of the one in the second pic better myself.
_ I don't know if this is what you want to go for but did you try a little Gaussian Blur Filter on the flame to make it match the cans? Though it won't stick out as much... so I don't know what will be best...

personal opinion;
_ I like the font and placement of the "OCN Headphone Club" in the first pic
_ I like the font in the second pic for the additional text but I definitely love the "we proudly discriminate" better than the hair thing though they are both excellent lines!

WTG bro!!!


----------



## soloz2

I got a package from Japan today!!!!







now I'll finally be able to give more accurate advice on the differences between the 3 main/most often recommended cans to use for gaming.

Senn HD555/595
Beyer DT770 Pro/80
ATH A500/A700/A900

I have previously owned HD595's and loved them. I'll be getting a nice used pair of HD555's after Thanksgiving that I already paid for.

I have owned both 770 Pro/80 and Pro/250 and modded my Pro/80's







sound amazing w/ tubes!!!!

I now own a pair of ATH A700's

I think I have a problem...


----------



## CyberDruid

Nothing to worry about...everyone has 6 or 7 sets of high end headphones


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


SO SO SO?????
how is it??????










Well, they're in Israel, but not quite here yet T_T Stuck in Customs.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Well, they're in Israel, but not quite here yet T_T Stuck in Customs.


like i said earlier... make a call to your postal service, get the one who manages EMS. ask him for help.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I think I have a problem...


Ya think?!?


----------



## s1rrah

I just can't stop making new pics.

Anyway ... as I intend to follow in CD's steps and get me a set of AKG 701's ... I couldn't resist the call to use them in a possible banner:

...










...

Just had to use some burnt orange somewhere. And ... according to my particular screen ... that's looking sort of burnt.

Anyway ... the other alternative is the same as I've posted before:

...










...

I like them both.

...

Anyway ...

@C.Druid ... you have any more comments on your AKG's???

Have you tried them on other output sources other than your creative card?

As I've alluded to ...

I'm going to be picking up a pair myself within the next month or so ...

Just wish they made them in black.


----------



## USlatin

nice colors and gradients... very tasteful stuff bro


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I just can't stop making new pics.

Anyway ... as I intend to follow in CD's steps and get me a set of AKG 701's ... I couldn't resist the call to use them in a possible banner:

...










...

Just had to use some burnt orange somewhere. And ... according to my particular screen ... that's looking sort of burnt.

Anyway ... the other alternative is the same as I've posted before:

...










...

I like them both.

...

Anyway ...

@C.Druid ... you have any more comments on your AKG's???

Have you tried them on other output sources other than your creative card?

As I've alluded to ...

I'm going to be picking up a pair myself within the next month or so ...

Just wish they made them in black.











Besides the obviously FANTASTIC phones in the topp pick I also like the color you usedl...basically on the opposite end of the spectrum from OCN Blue.

RE the AKGs..

Man how would I know? First impressions are these are stunning headphones...but what do I compare them too? My $60 Logitech gamers







?

I have not had a good pair of phones in many moons...

These are perfect for me. I like how they fit...no sweaty ears...no dented cranium...no red lobes

I am not impressed with my sound card yet...Sounds kind of blah...

Hoping the amp helps...although in my experience if the source is blah the amp just makes it punchier blah.


----------



## Niko-Time

You could grab an external DAC Cyber, then use digital out from your pc (if your sound card supports it, otherwise just grab the Chaintech). But that won't be as good for gaming I don't think...

Hmm, you could keep the X-Fi for gaming and then use USB to a DAC for music...


----------



## CyberDruid

So USB to a DAC is better than the output from the X-Fi? The X-Fi has a header on the card for digital out...

I think the mobo has an optical out.

What's a decent DAC to look at?


----------



## Niko-Time

The X-Fi has digital out? Then use it, I didn't know that.

The Chinese make decent DAC's, the Zhaulo is pretty decent and not too pricey.

The musiland MD10 is a competitor and one which I own.


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, just use the digital out from the X-Fi that way you will still get all the gaming benefits with headphones









Good relatively cheap DACs:
Beresford
Zhaolu
musicsound


----------



## CyberDruid

Hmmm mores stuff to buy...

I haz new obsessive ...


----------



## soloz2

if you're interested in the Beresford I've got one for sale


----------



## CyberDruid

Gonna have to wait for a bit. Thanks though


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


like i said earlier... make a call to your postal service, get the one who manages EMS. ask him for help.


Gonna call them tomorrow. Kinda stupid how they're only open from 8AM to 2PM... I mean wow, getting there around that time is really difficult.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i'm in a kind of a stressful situation right now...
in order to gain market attention, i need to establish a headphone showroom fast.... before someone(which obviously has more money) take over the market...
but i haven't raised enough funds to do that...
i need to raise funds for a min of 180.000 Yen...
i really need to focus more on my sales now, so i might not be able to get online on OCN so often...
i will miss you guys... wish me luck guys









*edit*
btw i need suggestions on headamp... which is suitable for both ATH and Denon headphones....
got any suggestion?


----------



## s1rrah

Check the little tube preamp I demo'd today.

It's my roommates and I swiped it from his living room rig to test since I had a day off today:

...










...










...










...

I'm not really sure of the make or model, so I'll just refer to it as AOIN ... and BTW ... I took that little clampy thing off the tube before testing, not sure what it is supposed to do but just wanted to the tube and no other affectations.

This was how I ran the connections:

*Zen Vision:M Line OUT* > *AOIN Tube* > *Practical Devices XM4* AMP > *Shure e4c's* ....

Had to use some crappy mini plug to RCA to make the connects with the AOIN tube preamp but I was still quite surprised as to the difference in sound it made ...

I focused on some fairly jazzy stuff, Morphine's "Buena," from their "Cure for Pain" CD, which has really nice levels of both bass, crisp high hat taps, intermittent acoustic riffs and some seriously nice sax work ... all going on at the same time but along their own definite and different lines (IE > every instrument had a different line/progression and weren't all playing the same thing).

What I found amazing about the addition of the tube pre amp, first and most noticeably was the definite warmth and thickness it added to things ... especially evident in the sax solo around 1:44. Just a real nice warm fuzz but nothing unnatural. Side by sides against just the Zen/XM4 setup made it quite obvious.

Also, and most surprising about the difference when using the tube pre amp was that the instruments became hugely more separated, far more articulated as individual players in the song ... why this is, I have no idea but the instruments were much more individuated.

The highs were a tad more crisp but the bass lost just a tad of it's punch (nothing negative really but slightly noticeable)

Switching back to the Zen/XM4 setup yielded a more 'medicinal' sound, if you will ... not unpleasant, really, just not as 'life like' and listenable as with the tube addition.

With the tube in line, the music was less fatiguing and all around more listenable/enjoyable at higher volumes ("non-fatiguing" = can listen at higher volumes without wanting to squint your eyes or clench your teeth)

Finally ... the other most noticeable change was quite a bit wider soundstage than just the plain XM4 amp. Really pleasant.

I kept switching back to the plain XM4 and the more I listened the more the above descriptions became evident.

It really took quite a bit of listening and switching back and forth before I could really hear the differences in detail.

Anyway ... I'm going to have to find a decent tube pre-amp/amp now.


----------



## CyberDruid

My lil amp has shipped from China so it shouldbe here in time for the B-Day.

I wonder if that thing on the tube in the pic is like a choke or something to filter out RF?


----------



## kevg73

wow... im surprised a pre-amp made that much of a difference... doesnt reeally work the your 'portable' rig though

the thing on the tube could just be to make sure it doesnt break if something bumps into it... idk


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


My lil amp has shipped from China so it shouldbe here in time for the B-Day.

I wonder if that thing on the tube in the pic is like a choke or something to filter out RF?


According to my roommate ... the vertical position of the clamp supposedly will affect the tonality of the output ... but I didn't want to mess with it.

@Kevg73 - I was surprised as well. Sound stage and separation was the most pleasing changes. Sound stage is important to me as I use those Shure IEM's and anything that will 'get them outside of my head' is appreciated.


----------



## Gollie

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80's

Im in!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


btw i need suggestions on headamp... which is suitable for both ATH and Denon headphones....
got any suggestion?


It's about time...


----------



## s1rrah

So what are the most expensive set of uber cans so far listed on the first post?


----------



## USlatin

I want gs1000's

just thought I'd say that


----------



## soloz2

yeah tubes are great! a lot of people will go with a tube pre-amp or tube output cdp or whatever then a ss amp, but I really like my tube amps!







tubes and silver are a match made in heaven!!!! tons of detail yet warm and inviting.









the deal on the tube is called a tube dampener... it won't make any negative changes.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So what are the most expensive set of uber cans so far listed on the first post?











I'd say it's a tossup between 003's Grado HP-1000s and the several DT990s.


----------



## soloz2

the HP-1000's are worth more


----------



## Heru

Received my K271S' in the mail on Wed. Man, these things are nice!

In a few reviews I've seen people complain about their lacking of bass delivery, but I find them to be just fine, especially with some EQ tweaking.

They really do point out all the flaws in my sound module, lol. Ah well, reinforces my future purchase of a Prelude.


----------



## Niko-Time

Great! Glad they arrived


----------



## mugan23

i would like to join but i don't know if i have enogh stuff to be a headphone aholic but i am an audiophile and my head phones are as follows lol- cyber acustics-xbass,alteclansing-studio design, modded marshmallows, and an old pair of around head philips sbc hs520 for running,


----------



## Chipp

The modded Marshmallows ought to be enough to get you in.


----------



## CyberDruid

These AKG K701 are the best thing I ever did to my PC


----------



## mugan23

so am i in?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I'd say it's a tossup between 003's Grado HP-1000s and the several DT990s.

the Grado HP-1000s are almost $1000.00 so id have to say they are the most expensive cans here whoever has them sure like his hi fi!!!!


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## kevg73

they're nice CD. congrats. how do they sound?


----------



## CyberDruid

Tight. The longer I listen to them the fuller they start to sound. I think part of the issue is the sound card TBH. There has to be something better for music than the X-Fi...


----------



## kevg73

its called an external DAC. Just get a digital output converter thingy here and plug that into a DAC and the sound should be much better. the DAC does most of the work a soundcard normally does except better. so all the soundcard has to do is send the information through to the DAC. depending on the DAC you get you could see a modest change or what sounds like a downright miracle jump to professional sound... but thats expensive

ohh yeah if you arent clear what a DAC is it is a Digital to Analog Converter. you can either plug your headphones directly into the DAC sometimes or connect the DAC to an amp and your headphones to the amp


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Tight. The longer I listen to them the fuller they start to sound. I think part of the issue is the sound card TBH. There has to be something better for music than the X-Fi...


I'm not sure what the ohm rating is for those but you need to make sure your driving them with the right amount of amps ...

The Beyerdynamic 880's I listened to a couple weeks ago sounded like ****3 with my zen/headphone amp, the volume was okay, but at the higher end the bass would start to crackle and fizz ... just not enough power to the headphones.

But when I put the same 880 cans on a quality home stereo reciever's headphone out ... they were like ambrosia. Crisp, clear hugely tight bass to insane volumes.

I don't think the AKG's you have are as ohm specific in their need for a good driver but the soundcard still might not be the best ...

You might try and locate some audiophile/home theatre type stores in your area and visit one with your cans for some demoing.


----------



## CyberDruid

Good advice guys.


----------



## USlatin

CD, have you isolated the card? Cause you might be hearing all sorts of interference. GPUs, CPUs and PSUs create horribly sounding interference. Try getting some ERS paper and cover the back of the card with it then cover the back of the video card below it. ERS paper is conductive so you will need to sandwich it with black foam so it looks nice and the paper doesn't touch the PCBs.

Of course you could always get some serious gear, but for gaming your sound will always come from your X-Fi.


----------



## CyberDruid

Ah...well thanks for that. I have seen that mod and will give it a try.


----------



## s1rrah

Yay! Head-fi is back up.

http://www.head-fi.org/

...


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


These AKG K701 are the best thing I ever did to my PC










nice head sets man, the day i will be able to afford those is the day the world will end


----------



## mugan23

am very new to this headphone modding and sound card modding and all that i just always been an audiophile and i have like 5000songs so it was inevadable that i would end up getting into it lol, any way i have a set of jvc marshmallows that i use a lot since am always hiding the fact that i have an mp3 player at work lol, any way i work contraction where we remodel houses so when i come home there is drywall dust all over them and compound so i would like to use them just for work so i was looking for a set for home, these are a few of the ones i was looking at, the fx,66 maybe another set of fx33s or some sonys that i say at circuit city, what i think i should get, and finally for any one that gets to the bottom of this post i would like to further mod my fx33s so far i did the bass mos cuz i like way too much bass but i was wondering is i could make them hit just a lil harder if any one can link me a mod that would be great(sorry for the long post)


----------



## kevg73

the marshmallows have a bass mod? i didnt know that. there is a mod that increases treble but it doesnt really sound like you would be interested in that. the bass on the marshmallows is already very large... how much more could you want?

and for the other headphones i would say the fx66 would be good.


----------



## Aura

Hey CD, those 701's have a recommended burn-in of 200 hours on HeadRoom, so they really are not anywhere near their full potential right now.

Thought you might want to know







.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yah I am burning...


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


the marshmallows have a bass mod? i didnt know that. there is a mod that increases treble but it doesnt really sound like you would be interested in that. the bass on the marshmallows is already very large... how much more could you want?

and for the other headphones i would say the fx66 would be good.


ok fx66 it is, as for the mod it wasn't really a base mod it was a balance mod from the treble mod so the treble isn't to overwhelming, and as for more bass i can never get enough lol







but if there is none its kool there close to perfect for the$18 i payed for them lol


----------



## soloz2

the fx66 are better than the modded fx33's


----------



## CyberDruid

Are the patch cables a critical part of the sound? I assume so. What's the best way to go? I have some goldplated "monster" cables from RadioShack







and an RCA to mini adapter that should make it from the Soundcard to the amp...is there a better way to go from 1/8 ro RCA?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Are the patch cables a critical part of the sound? I assume so. What's the best way to go? I have some goldplated "monster" cables from RadioShack







and an RCA to mini adapter that should make it from the Soundcard to the amp...is there a better way to go from 1/8 ro RCA?


a higher quality mini-RCA IC of course









oh, btw... looks like I'm going to get to be a beta tester for a brand new headphone amp due out early next year. I don't know a whole lot of information about it as of yet, other than it is going to be marketed in the budget realm but is supposed to be able to compete with other amps costing several times more.


----------



## Niko-Time

Sounds good, maybe I'll wait on an amp, I was going to go for a Graham Slee solo for a nice price but I'll see how that one is.

Any hints on the manufacturer?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Sounds good, maybe I'll wait on an amp, I was going to go for a Graham Slee solo for a nice price but I'll see how that one is.

Any hints on the manufacturer?


I better wait till I find out more. I did talk to the founder of the company on Friday though









I'm trying to find a used Graham Slee phono stage w/o any luck.


----------



## Niko-Time

There are some here; http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1184304561

Not sure how much you want to spend though.

I myself am looking for a cheap phono stage if you have one that I could buy, lol.


----------



## thenutty1

Well I picked up a set of Audio-Technica A500's over the weekend and they sound fantastic compared to my old Logitech headphones. The bass is a bit weak atm, but its still better than with my Logitechs, and I'm hoping it will get slightly better as I use them. I'm sure my onboard sound isn't helping them perform to their best either.

The clarity on these A500's is amazing for me. I'm sure there are better, more expensive headphones, but these really do it for me (and for under $100!).


----------



## DJ.BigBear

now i'm desperately trying to find someone selling Millet Max amp....


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


now i'm desperately trying to find someone selling Millet Max amp....










Good luck!

I myself am desperately looking for velour pads for my K271S..


----------



## Niko-Time

http://www.akg.com/personal/powersla...nguage,EN.html Send AKG an email.

I'll have a hunt for you matey


----------



## Niko-Time

http://www.headphone.com/products/ac...hions-pair.php

Wow, even I did not anticipate my greatness at googling ^^


----------



## Aura

Thanks much Niko, I'll probably using that link sometime in the future (even though $35 feels a little steep).


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenutty1*


The clarity on these A500's is amazing for me. I'm sure there are better, more expensive headphones, but these really do it for me (and for under $100!).


Those are on my after-xmas list. That and modding my X-fi. Did you get them from audiocubes?


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


http://www.headphone.com/products/ac...hions-pair.php

Wow, even I did not anticipate my greatness at googling ^^


OMG NO WAI!!
























I tried everything. Searching, contacting AKG numerous times (harman SUCKS), and found nothing.

+REP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Thanks much Niko, I'll probably using that link sometime in the future (even though $35 feels a little steep).










AKG sells them for $25 *per* pad. $35 for a pair is a good deal.


----------



## Aura

On the subject of HeadRoom, I was looking at the AirHead and BitHead Amps for value. Anyone have any comments on either of these amps? Yay/nay?

t/y as always.


----------



## Stillhouse

Well, I was hoping to be able to join the club soon with some good 'phones, but looks like I'll have to hold off a little longer. Over the holiday I was going to sell some of my vinyl to my brother and get the HD555, but that fell through and to top it off my washing machine broke the other day, so now I've got to replace that.







Hopefully by this time next month I'll have some good cans. I'm even looking into having him take my X-Fi Fatal1ty and have the guys at his work mod it for me.

If I may make a suggestion for the club motto:

*OCN Headphones Club*: The Pursuit Of Perfect Aural Stimulation


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


now i'm desperately trying to find someone selling Millet Max amp....










send me an email. I've got one more board and plan to place orders for parts this week to build a custom max for another OCN member.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


On the subject of HeadRoom, I was looking at the AirHead and BitHead Amps for value. Anyone have any comments on either of these amps? Yay/nay?

t/y as always.


they are decent amps, but for the money you can get better.

for a regular amp look at the mini3. It's DIY, but if you aren't down w/ that then contact misterx (or contact me to get you in touch w/ him) It runs about $135

for an amp/dac combo look at the meier move. It's about $230


----------



## Niko-Time

I've been intrigued about the meier move. I presume it is pointless on an ipod due to it not having a digital out or am I wrong?


----------



## soloz2

it's good as an amp as well.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for a regular amp look at the mini3. It's DIY, but if you aren't down w/ that then contact misterx (or contact me to get you in touch w/ him) It runs about $135


Any links to a guide on that mini3? Thanks man.

+rep for before


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Any links to a guide on that mini3? Thanks man.

+rep for before










There is a thread at Headwize that has a lot of info to get you started:
http://headwize.com/ubb/showpage.php...d=6936&fpage=1


----------



## Aura

K, thanks as well Chipp.

I'd give repz if possible ;>.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Since we're posting all kinds of headphone help here I guess Ill go . . .

Can someone please suggest me a good sub $150 non-kit headphone amp? . . portability isnt an issue (my father will leave it plugged in by his bed where he reads) and it will be for some Grado SR-80's.

Thanks. If need be Ill just make another thread. I think I read some where that we're keeping as one big long on though.

EDIT >> what I meant by no kit is that I dont want to assemble it myself and would like it be Christmas so I dont want to have to bother someone to specially make one for me. I dont care if its not branded so long as it sounds good


----------



## Chipp

I'd suggest tubes for your Dad. It'd be a taste of nostalgia he might like, ans could help mellow out the Grados.

Little-Dot II++, perhaps?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'd suggest tubes for your Dad. It'd be a taste of nostalgia he might like, ans could help mellow out the Grados.

Little-Dot II++, perhaps?










e-cookie for you







Ill look into them . .thanks for the suggestion. . keep 'em coming

Oh I forgot to add that he listens to alot of Jerry Garcia (though he is _not_ a deadhead), alot of talk shows (NPR and such), but most of all he listens to alot of female vocalists . . Ani Difranco, Tori Amos, etc.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


oh, btw... looks like I'm going to get to be a beta tester for a brand new headphone amp due out early next year. I don't know a whole lot of information about it as of yet, other than it is going to be marketed in the budget realm but is supposed to be able to compete with other amps costing several times more.


*@soloz2 *

PM me if you want to include an XM4 as a reference amp and I'll mail you mine for the test (but you gotta promise to mail it back







)

Might be a good reference in the 130 to 150 dollar price range. Fully burnt in now with an AD8620 opamp.

Lemme know ...


----------



## USlatin

Hey guys! I got a *10% off code* for a 100% trust worthy site that *carries the full line of Grados*. It is *valid thru the 31st.*

www.sound-room.com/grado_labs
And use the code *HOLIDAY10* when you check out

you might wanna check em out for other stuff... they are the best place for Oktava if you are looking for an INSANE deal on mics that will blow your mind for a 1/4 of the price of the competition like the Bello Nero (MK012A) which is perfect for the human voice and compares to $1000 mics

www.sound-room.com
their home-page


----------



## kevg73

soloz thats intense... do you know what company or anything else at all?


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

Well time to update my can list, I think this moves me up to Audiophile list! Audio Technica ATH-A500 and Mylarone XB's. No more medusa's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Since we're posting all kinds of headphone help here I guess Ill go . . .

Can someone please suggest me a good sub $150 non-kit headphone amp? . . portability isnt an issue (my father will leave it plugged in by his bed where he reads) and it will be for some Grado SR-80's.

Thanks. If need be Ill just make another thread. I think I read some where that we're keeping as one big long on though.

EDIT >> what I meant by no kit is that I dont want to assemble it myself and would like it be Christmas so I dont want to have to bother someone to specially make one for me. I dont care if its not branded so long as it sounds good


I'm going to second a LDII ++ make sure you ask the buyer if it has hum or arching problems, but if it doesn't you should be fine and it's a great little amp. hard to beat for the money. My first tube amp was a problem free LDII+. Amazing amp









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Any links to a guide on that mini3? Thanks man.

+rep for before










http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/

there's a list of professional builders, I recommend MisterX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*@soloz2 *

PM me if you want to include an XM4 as a reference amp and I'll mail you mine for the test (but you gotta promise to mail it back







)

Might be a good reference in the 130 to 150 dollar price range. Fully burnt in now with an AD8620 opamp.

Lemme know ...











regardless I can add it to my mini roundup if you want me to









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


soloz thats intense... do you know what company or anything else at all?


of course I know the company and a bit more information... not a whole lot at this point so I'm keeping quiet though


----------



## Pasha

Can we add what sound card we have? Want to show off my External M-Audio Audiophile


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

^ Wants to work me to death. Lmao


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


of course I know the company and a bit more information... not a whole lot at this point so I'm keeping quiet though










thats perfectly understandable, i just didnt know if they were doing a blind test thing to get rid of brand bias or anything

lets us know how it goes


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm going to second a LDII ++ make sure you ask the buyer if it has hum or arching problems, but if it doesn't you should be fine and it's a great little amp. hard to beat for the money. My first tube amp was a problem free LDII+. Amazing amp










Im sold. . . now where can I get one? . . not exactly easy to google and I dont know many sites


----------



## mugan23

hey guys am having issues with my altecs, i know there not the best head sets out there but i hope u guys know whats going on ,i have a set of ahs515s and i have been using them for a bout a mounth now. I never pluged them into anything else but my pc, but to day while i was cleaning my fx33s i used them on my sansa and they were much louder and the bass was much better than my pc, does anyone know whats going on? i currently don't have a sound card i am running off the hd audio that came on my board, i am pluging it into the green plug, this has never happened with any other pair of head sets


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Im sold. . . now where can I get one? . . not exactly easy to google and I dont know many sites










used. look on ebay and head-fi. You might have to be patient. I sold mine at a meet for about $115 if I remember correctly. I also had extra tubes (I think 3 full sets)


----------



## Niko-Time

Soloz, your can's arrived today. They sound pretty nice, my grandad will like them. Cheers.

Grado's really are quite forward cans aren't they?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Soloz, your can's arrived today. They sound pretty nice, my grandad will like them. Cheers.

Grado's really are quite forward cans aren't they?


that they are, and those ones are more neutral to boot!


----------



## Niko-Time

They are also comfier than I anticipated which should be good for him as well.


----------



## Coma

My A500s just arrived and it's needless to say that they're mai waifu!

They're extremely comfortable. Unlike my old headphones, they wrap around the entire ear without touching it, so keeping them on for a long time doesn't hurt.

On another note, I noticed how bad my onboard sound is. When at 100% volume, I hear a lot of noise. 
I'm sitting at 60% to eliminate it... a sound card is my next purchase :3


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


My A500s just arrived and it's needless to say that they're mai waifu!

They're extremely comfortable. Unlike my old headphones, they wrap around the entire ear without touching it, so keeping them on for a long time doesn't hurt.

On another note, I noticed how bad my onboard sound is. When at 100% volume, I hear a lot of noise. 
I'm sitting at 60% to eliminate it... a sound card is my next purchase :3


Glad you like them. I wouldn't mind picking up a pair msyelf.

Lol, I'm there with you on a good pair of headphones showing you how much on-board sound sucks. I'm looking lu****lly at a Prelude right now..

EDIT: filtering lust.fully, FTW!


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm unpacking it now...gotta hunt down my old Tascam mixing board..that's where all the cables and stuff are...

Pics in a bit


----------



## Gollie

What do the "Tubes" do for sound quality? I have done a lot of reading on amps but I feel like im still far from comfortable with my level of knowledge.

To power my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Headphones would the C&C Box+ for 104 plus s/h be a good bet, or should I try to contact Mister X for a mini3?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


What do the "Tubes" do for sound quality? I have done a lot of reading on amps but I feel like im still far from comfortable with my level of knowledge.

To power my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Headphones would the C&C Box+ for 104 plus s/h be a good bet, or should I try to contact Mister X for a mini3?


tubes are different from solid state, which is what most amps are. Tubes have more distortion and have other slight disadvantages to ss, but they provide a warmth to music that ss just can't touch. When implemented correctly you can have a tube design with very little distortion and lots of detail and warmth.

I'd say the mini3 is a better overall amp and it is worth the extra $25. Contact MisterX and tell him I referred you to him.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


What do the "Tubes" do for sound quality? I have done a lot of reading on amps but I feel like im still far from comfortable with my level of knowledge.

To power my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Headphones would the C&C Box+ for 104 plus s/h be a good bet, or should I try to contact Mister X for a mini3?


Tubes add a bit of warmth to the sound. It also seems to make the sound "bigger" to me (if that makes sense). Really hard to explain, you'd have to listen to one.

I prefer the warm sound of a tube amp over what I've heard of solid-states, which seem to sound a little too crisp for me.


----------



## Niko-Time

Soloz, what do you think of the 
Graham Slee's Solo "green" Headphone Amp which I can get for Â£245? I've heard its pretty good, modable and that thats a good deal for it. Plus british









Edit: It is the pre-release 2008 model, featuring a new discrete output buffer, distortion reducing tweaks, and a different grounding arrangement. Made on the 2007 PCB with modifications hard wired by Graham himself


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Soloz, what do you think of the 
Graham Slee's Solo "green" Headphone Amp which I can get for Â£245? I've heard its pretty good, modable and that thats a good deal for it. Plus british









Edit: It is the pre-release 2008 model, featuring a new discrete output buffer, distortion reducing tweaks, and a different grounding arrangement. Made on the 2007 PCB with modifications hard wired by Graham himself


I saw that. I haven't heard one, but I don't think it would be a bad way to spend your money... although for that much you could also get a nice tube amp. Have I mentioned that I really like tubes?


----------



## CyberDruid

I'm liking this lil amp.

But what I find awfully queer is that the whole amp is vibrating...I mean like a marital aid









It's PULSATING man...

Is that normal


----------



## Niko-Time

No? Please elaborate









I'm not sure about tubes myself. 
A. For the looks factor; i'm anal about it all and tubes don't really fit in with my black/silver/wooden looks of my bedroom. If you could find me something with looks like http://www.realhi-fi.com/products/shanling_mc-30.html which was soley an amp for cheaper then I will be interested







I fear it may be too much to ask though.


----------



## CyberDruid

I got this for $34 plus $109 shipping from ShangHai.


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## Heru

Interesting looking amp. I like the window.
Lol. Those 701's engulf the kid's head.


----------



## mugan23

that is one nice amp how much better does ur head set sound


----------



## mugan23

i got the fx66s today and i really think i found my true luv they are prolly the best bang for buck earbuds they pawn!! i can actually hang my sansa e250 from my ears the fit so well. if there is any mods that i should know about plz tell, but these things blow away my modded fx33s away


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


that is one nice amp how much better does ur head set sound


At first I was lliek lolwut? But after about an hour I can hear the difference on the same tracks...It's all new to me man...I don't know what a good amp would sound like







But overall I get an increase in sound pressure without any distortion. It sounds fuller than straight from the card...but that could be because the cans are finally getting some drive and opening up...

It will take a little while for me to really pin down what it is that's different...but it's more musical and pleasant in general. Gotta love analog sound from digital.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


At first I was lliek lolwut? But after about an hour I can hear the difference on the same tracks...It's all new to me man...I don't know what a good amp would sound like







But overall I get an increase in sound pressure without any distortion. It sounds fuller than straight from the card...but that could be because the cans are finally getting some drive and opening up...

It will take a little while for me to really pin down what it is that's different...but it's more musical and pleasant in general. Gotta love analog sound from digital.










It still probably has quite a few hours to burn in, to achieve the best sound too. Both the amp and even the cans, if they're brand new.


----------



## mugan23

can some one explain to me exactly what the burn in process with speakers,headphones and or earbuds is? and would it happen in a set of fx33s


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


can some one explain to me exactly what the burn in process with speakers,headphones and or earbuds is? and would it happen in a set of fx33s


In a nutshell..

Quote:



Some people call it "break in" or "run in". From the technical view, burn-in is the process to loosen the diaphragm of the newly crafted headphone and to stress the headphone driver. Although there is no scientific proof of burn-in, the effect of burn-in is solid and noticeable. The audiophile community generally agree that the sound qualify will be changed after burn-in. In fact, the term "burn-in" is not specifically used only in acoustic, it is the preparation step for the mechanical equipment and the process of making something more comfortable to use.

There are different ways to burn-in a headphone (and earphone), including white noise, pink noise, radio noise, sine sweep, bass, etc. There is no statistic for the efficiency of each method.


I like to just play my playlist on repeat for a week or two, while I'm at work.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I've read that the most drastic changes occur within the first few hours. Not sure if this is true or not.


----------



## mugan23

nice i felt that with my fx33s when i first got them i thought" whats all the hype they sound just like a cheap set ) then i learned about the squishing the memory fome(i dont kno how to spell it) they were better but still not best the bass started coming in real well the third day after i had used them for about 17 hours, so wait the fx66 are gonna get even better! wow! this things are worth more than $34


----------



## mugan23

i d k who the president is stil but can u change my xbass head phones out cuz as off today they are blown lol or something i d k whats with them but there gone but i have a new pair of fx66s


----------



## da9pwnsu

got my new headphones







sure theyre not audiophile like all you guys in here but i love them

pls update for da9pwnsu Steelsound 5H V2 USB!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


nice i felt that with my fx33s when i first got them i thought" whats all the hype they sound just like a cheap set ) then i learned about the squishing the memory fome(i dont kno how to spell it) they were better but still not best the bass started coming in real well the third day after i had used them for about 17 hours, so wait the fx66 are gonna get even better! wow! this things are worth more than $34


i actually just read that the marshmallows have kinda a double burn in. like the first 50 hours they go from sounding really cheap to pretty nice but very boomy. but then over the next like 1000 hours they continue to burn in and become much more balanced


----------



## CyberDruid

Well burn in is an apt description for what my pulsating preamp is up to...I could toast bread with this lil box.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


i actually just read that the marshmallows have kinda a double burn in. like the first 50 hours they go from sounding really cheap to pretty nice but very boomy. but then over the next like 1000 hours they continue to burn in and become much more balanced


very true there beasts after 2 or three days i couldn't even believe the bass and after i modded the bass went perfect with the new treble it was great, makes work a much easier place to be

Quote:



got my new headphones sure theyre not audiophile like all you guys in here but i love them

pls update for da9pwnsu Steelsound 5H V2 USB!


well my head sets aren't $100+ either so don't feel a lone


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I mean it's PULSATING ...

...

Well burn in is an apt description for what my pulsating preamp is up to...I could toast bread with this lil box.












That's just busting me up mang.

Don't forget to turn it off when your finished.


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah. since I am not Folding on the amp I guess I _could_ shut it off once in a while.

Winamp Shoutcast Radio BellyUp4Blues is sounding very good tonight


----------



## USlatin

double postage


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yeah. since I am not Folding on the amp I guess I _could_ shut it off once in a while.

Winamp Shoutcast Radio BellyUp4Blues is sounding very good tonight









HiFi Blues... you you got me wanting audiophile headphones again...









but fellas... I just FINALLY scored a set of Event 20/20 powered monitor speakers so the desire for headphones doesn't hurt as much tonight


----------



## Gollie

Cyberdruid, what kind of amp did you buy? What website did you go to?


----------



## soloz2

looks like I might be selling my SinglePower PPX3...


----------



## Gollie

Well, I googled that amp and the website says "contact me for pricing information."

I'm scared to ask how much you want for it, lol


----------



## mugan23

hey i was searching for bass mods for my fx66s and i came across this and i wanted you guys too look at it and see if it even does any thing(haven't tried it i caan't find nothing but dtape and electric tape around my room)


----------



## kevg73

it looks like it should do something. it seems like it is blocking the side leak holes so the sound stays inside and the pressure increases. it probably increases bass but also had some distortion. thats my guess


----------



## mugan23

worth it or no(real bass addict)


----------



## mugan23

did it wow worth it they hit like hell, they completely blow any earbuds i have ever had at this point(never had the vmoda bas freq tho) if u got a need for bass on fx66s this is a nice mod they definitely hit hard


----------



## USlatin

I can't watch it unless you guys tell me that's a girl with very manly hands cause dudes with long nails freak me out.... sorry if anyone of you guys has that going on


----------



## CyberDruid

Hahahahahaahahahahahha


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Well, I googled that amp and the website says "contact me for pricing information."

I'm scared to ask how much you want for it, lol

the amp starts at $800 for the base version and a set of tubes. Mine is pretty much the base version, but it is one of the pre-pcb ones so all the wiring is point to point which many say offers superior sound quality. Then I have about $100-150 in tubes.

So I'd be looking for around $550-600 for it, which seems quite reasonable to me


----------



## soloz2

I posted the PPX3 for $550 plus ship, but if a club member wants it it'll be $525... for a slightly used amp that sells for $800 new and has tons of tubes


----------



## CyberDruid

But will it toast bread???


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
But will it toast bread???

no, but it'll sing to you while you toast the bread!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Will it do my homework for me?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Will it do my homework for me?









no, but it'll make doing your homework more fun than you ever imagined!


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
I can't watch it unless you guys tell me that's a girl with very manly hands cause dudes with long nails freak me out.... sorry if anyone of you guys has that going on

So, you're saying you don't like my nails?


----------



## CyberDruid

Wow I can't even imagine what kind of shoes he wears


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Wow I can't even imagine what kind of shoes he wears


----------



## mugan23

yuck!!! thats gross


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 









Is it just me or are toe nails much nastier than finger nails?!


----------



## Gollie

Solo,

I dont want to wait on Mister X for the mini3 (wish I had joined OCN about 30 days sooner) so would you recommend the C&C Box+ or practical devices XM4?


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 









But how does he walk in those...I mean I always fall over in heels...nice legs...for a guy o..O


----------



## mugan23

thats just disturbing


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
But how does he walk in those...I mean I always fall over in heels...nice legs...for a guy o..O

You aren't doing it right. It takes practice.


----------



## USlatin

dude...

I need a new keyboard.... my G15's got yesterday's pasta all over it


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
dude...

I need a new keyboard.... my G15's got yesterday's pasta all over it

Oh..gross, do you mean you puked all over it?







sorry. In any case I would recommend the Saitek Eclipse II for a new keyboard if you want something different. Anyway, I will be joining the club soon, my DT880's are coming on Friday







.


----------



## Heru

I have an opportunity to get a nearly-new pair of Grado SR 60's for $18 shipped.

Worth it?


----------



## Chipp

I'd say so, if nothing else just to hear the sound signature.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
I have an opportunity to get a nearly-new pair of Grado SR 60's for $18 shipped.

Worth it?

Yeah, it's worth it







. If you already have a nice pair of headphones, you can always use these as backups, or on the go headphones that you don't mind scratching up a little.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


I have an opportunity to get a nearly-new pair of Grado SR 60's for $18 shipped.

Worth it?


I'll give you $30 shipped


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


I have an opportunity to get a nearly-new pair of Grado SR 60's for $18 shipped.

Worth it?


Thats like, Â£9? I hate you, have a look at their price over here: http://www.iheadphones.co.uk/headpho...Grado+SR60.htm


----------



## Aura

Edit - hehe, I was confused and excited at the same time. nvm. \\

But yeah, $18 for SR-60's is fantastic. Go for it.


----------



## kevg73

hahaha omg that like $170. thats crazy. there must be a cheaper place to get them in the uk. they are normally like $70 or $80 new here


----------



## Niko-Time

No, grado greatly increase prices over here in the UK. I need to purchase them from USA to get a remotely good deal


----------



## Heru

Yeah, I've seen them in the US for $60-70 new and $40-50 used. At $18, I think it's a phenomenal find.

@slatin: Have to see if I can still get them. Then I'll give them a listen and decide if I want to hold onto them or not. If I don't like them - deal.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Solo,

I dont want to wait on Mister X for the mini3 (wish I had joined OCN about 30 days sooner) so would you recommend the C&C Box+ or practical devices XM4?


I literally had like 2 min w/ the xm4 but I wasn't amazed by it or anything. For a bargain I just posted a like new C&C Box v2 in my fs thread.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


I have an opportunity to get a nearly-new pair of Grado SR 60's for $18 shipped.

Worth it?


no, it's not worth it... where did you find that deal?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


No, grado greatly increase prices over here in the UK. I need to purchase them from USA to get a remotely good deal


yeah Grados are expensive out of the US. if you don't live in the us you should look at MS1's


----------



## Niko-Time

I was going to grab teh MS1's for my grandad but instead bought your custom SR60's


----------



## USlatin

ok... cool


----------



## mugan23

to any of you guys who are on the go autiophiles hehe, what mp3 player do you think has the clearest sound or the best sound to you.cuz to day i used my headset on an i pod nano and i couldn't get nearly as much bass is i sould from my sansa e250 but i always herd that i pods had the better sound quality.


----------



## DanNEBTD

it depends alot on the codec to . . for the best quality use a line out dock to an amp . . and make sure all music is in the highest quality you have available.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


it depends alot on the codec to . . for the best quality use a line out dock to an amp . . and make sure all music is in the highest quality you have available.


True...I have noticed that alot of quality comes from how the mp3 is created. Since I recieved my headphones I can't even listen to the mp3's that I did not rip personally.


----------



## mugan23

well i just checked it out i dont know bit rate i tunes are formated in but all of these in the nano are bought and on mine am listening to 128 and still the same thing i even tried changing around the eq settings and still the sansa goes higher


----------



## ouroboros1827

HD555

That makes 15 of us with hd555s


----------



## USlatin

those seem to be the ones I might go for... but not 100%... anywho I ain't got the money so not too sure what I'd do...
Maybe I'll build some sort of harness to hold my Event 20/20's with some steel 3" pipe... then carry around a few marine batteries and I'm SET!

EDIT: I skipped a few pages and man Druid nice AMP! BTW real cute pictures too... I wonder if that's the way to guarantee an audiophile in the making...?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


well i just checked it out i dont know bit rate i tunes are formated in but all of these in the nano are bought and on mine am listening to 128 and still the same thing i even tried changing around the eq settings and still the sansa goes higher


I think your best bet to quality audio still lies in a line-out dock and an amp (can be found for pretty cheap.)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


to any of you guys who are on the go autiophiles hehe, what mp3 player do you think has the clearest sound or the best sound to you.cuz to day i used my headset on an i pod nano and i couldn't get nearly as much bass is i sould from my sansa e250 but i always herd that i pods had the better sound quality.


yeah, most audiophiles who use an iPod use a LOD to an external amp. Most use FLAC files as well. Personally I use high quality mp3 rips only because not all my DAPs can play FLAC.

I have a portable amp in my FS thread that is good for the money and can help you with a LOD for a nice budget/beginner combo.


----------



## soloz2

Alright folks, I just made payment for a new SinglePower MPX3 SLAM amp, so my PPX3 has got to go to recoup funds and to make room on my rack (although I'd love to keep both...) And since I was able to get a good deal and I'm in a good mood right now (my new speakers will be here tomorrow!!!!) I'm going to pass this deal along to anyone here!

So my PPX3 that is listed in my FS thread and several tubes for rolling... mostly hard to find RCA clear tops that sell for about $30 a pair (and I've got a few pairs) altogether about $150 in extra tubes. If you were to buy this setup new it would run you about $1k for the amp ($800 plus ship/tax) and tubes.

For any OCN Headphone club member who would like this amp it'll be $500 plus ship/pp fees. It doesn't get much better than this folks, and I'd rather see this amp go go someone who will really appreciate it instead of someone who has multiple amps and won't use it every day.


----------



## mugan23

man u have a lot of money for headphone stuff


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yeah, most audiophiles who use an iPod use a LOD to an external amp. Most use FLAC files as well. Personally I use high quality mp3 rips only because not all my DAPs can play FLAC.

I have a portable amp in my FS thread that is good for the money and can help you with a LOD for a nice budget/beginner combo.


naahh not my i pod i don't think i would ever be found dead with an i pod(no offense to any mac lovers just not a mac fan)


----------



## mugan23

do any of you guys like car audio or know it well? because i have a set of pioneer speakers and one sub that i would like to put in my room ,this might sound nuts but am just thinking about i have not made up my mind yet. so what amp would you suggest?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


naahh not my i pod i don't think i would ever be found dead with an i pod(no offense to any mac lovers just not a mac fan)


not trying to convert you but apple products have a VERY good build quality. Their software and price point can be argued but the quality is superb. plus i believe you can still flash the OS on an Ipod to a a diff one (dont remember what its called but someone here does) . . . plus every accessory under the sun is availible for it. . . . I would just keep that in mind

that being said have you looked into the Zune? . .that would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## mugan23

TRUE. Thing is though my sansa is cheaper than a nano and it has video capability and a better eq in my opinion,but regardless its all about what one likes, but i also like the flexibility of a sansa, I think its unbeatable because i can use it wherever i want without syncing it. so i do agree the quality is good on ipods but its to pricey for me especially when i can get same or better for up to $20 less (same with there pcs)


----------



## Niko-Time

Can you write in real english to compile with the TOS? It will make it much easier to read and reply to.


----------



## mugan23

sorry i apologize i tend to get carried a way. I will change it immediately.

EDIT/ any better?


----------



## Chipp

Among the large hard-drive players, the Zune 30gb has a very nice headphone out. Not as nice as a good amp, of course, but still very listenable and a heck of a lot better than my 1st gen Nano.


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

Mine are these...

HDJ 1000 Pioneer Amazing sound..looks amazing










Specs:

Type: Tightly closed dynamic headphones

Frequency: Range 5 to 30,000 Hz

Impedance: 40 Ohm

Maximum Input: 3,500 mW

Output Sound: Level 107 dB/mW

Unit Type: 50 mm dome

Plug: 3.5 mm 3P mini plug (gold-plated)

Weight: 9.5oz (excluding cord)

Accessories: 06.3 mm 3P plug adapter with screw & carrying bag

Connection cord: 3.94 ft long single coiled cable (approx. 9.84 ft when straight)


----------



## mugan23

wow nice


----------



## mugan23

linky?


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Among the large hard-drive players, the Zune 30gb has a very nice headphone out. Not as nice as a good amp, of course, but still very listenable and a heck of a lot better than my 1st gen Nano.


Recommended as a Mithramas present, accompanied by the SR60's I have incoming and maybe a budget portable amp?


----------



## Chipp

If you will have an amp, I suggest either a Creative player or iPod. The Zune, while it has decent built-in OP amps, is rather limited in it's options for line out docks. I love the player, but I think that for a higher end setup than what I've got there are better options.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I'm currently rocking a 3rd Gen Nano + Tomahawk with an LOD and I have to agree with Chipp. The sound quality is amazing. I was listening to Beethovens 9th Symphony and it literally sent chills down my spine.


----------



## mugan23

what phones do u use


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Me? I'm a proud(and happy too) Sennheiser HD580 owner.


----------



## mugan23

hehe i just have a set of modded fx66s but they still sound great but i think if i put an amp it would but too much there already too loud but for my other head set i do need one


----------



## Chipp

Amplifiers do more than just boost volume, they also can deliver much more current to headphones and are designed to do it with much improved sound quality. However, in your case I think you'd only see marginal at best improvement.


----------



## orbiter

Can I squeeze in also with my MDR-V700DJ


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Amplifiers do more than just boost volume, they also can deliver much more current to headphones and are designed to do it with much improved sound quality. However, in your case I think you'd only see marginal at best improvement.


i will not only be using them for the earbuds, in fact i don't think all use them for the earbuds at all , there mostly for my cheap ahs515s


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


naahh not my i pod i don't think i would ever be found dead with an i pod(no offense to any mac lovers just not a mac fan)


the Zen Vision:M will function the same way with a LOD.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


hehe i just have a set of modded fx66s but they still sound great but i think if i put an amp it would but too much there already too loud but for my other head set i do need one


the fx66's are pretty good. You can get portable amps with a gain of 1 or 2 that are designed for IEMs and other high sensitivity portable headphones. These don't really increase the volume much, but they offer much better sound quality.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


I'm currently rocking a 3rd Gen Nano + Tomahawk with an LOD and I have to agree with Chipp. The sound quality is amazing. I was listening to Beethovens 9th Symphony and it literally sent chills down my spine.


while hanging at the milk bar with your droogs







(Clockwork Orange ref)


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


while hanging at the milk bar with your droogs







(Clockwork Orange ref)


Yarbles! Great bolshy yarblockos!


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



soloz2
the fx66's are pretty good. You can get portable amps with a gain of 1 or 2 that are designed for IEMs and other high sensitivity portable headphones. These don't really increase the volume much, but they offer much better sound quality.
__________________


would they clear the distortion am getting from all the treble, cuz i did a bass mod on my fx66s and there is a lot off bass but(in the beginning i was doing the mod to drown out all the treble) the treble is still there and all tho its a good mixture all the way through(the bas and treble) when i get it to high i can here the bass clearly but the treable starts distorting a lil


----------



## soloz2

it might


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

ok so these are some sexxxy as heck cans..............

http://www.akg.com/personal/cproduct...nguage,EN.html

anyone have these?? what do they sound like??

Soloz2 i bet you seen these ???


----------



## we're the best

a headphones club? LOL so going to the store and spending 10$ gets me in a club now. how about the carbon based lifeform club.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *we're the best*


a headphones club? LOL so going to the store and spending 10$ gets me in a club now. how about the carbon based lifeform club.


if you read the rest of the thread you would know there is criteria and that not anyone w/ apple earbuds can join.


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ok so these are some sexxxy as heck cans..............

http://www.akg.com/personal/cproduct...nguage,EN.html

anyone have these?? what do they sound like??

Soloz2 i bet you seen these ???


yeah those are nice cans... really nice. cyberdruid has a pair. they basically sound all around amazing. the most astonishing part ive heard is that they have the best instrument isolation and soundstage of basically anything ... i want them real bad







but they are expensive


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *we're the best*


a headphones club? LOL so going to the store and spending 10$ gets me in a club now. how about the carbon based lifeform club.


If you're done amusing yourself, please stop posting worthless comments.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


If you're done amusing yourself, please stop posting worthless comments.


he was just trying to be a smart arse... I am sure he didn't mean to insult every one here... or maybe he just has a small something and is pieed at the world taking it out on everyone... or maybe he is a really nice guy? or NOT... take your pick, but don't waste ur time bro... you have much better things to do and we thank you for the effort you put into our thread

I just wanna know id I might be getting my cheapo, yet better than my Sonys or Senheissers, Grado 60's for $30 from Heru








or if the deal was lost in the wind


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ok so these are some sexxxy as heck cans..............

http://www.akg.com/personal/cproduct...nguage,EN.html

anyone have these?? what do they sound like??

Soloz2 i bet you seen these ???


I've had some headtime with those and they're very good. I would say they are comparable to the Senn HD580/650's (the HD580's are comparable to the 650's but different) The k701's are harder to drive though. You need lots of current to really get them to sing. I really liked them on my PPX3, but I was still at home with my HD580's. (I also spent head time with HD650's a few Senn cables, k701's and k340's on my PPX3 the same day) I would be interested to hear k701's again once I get my SinglePower MPX3 SLAM


----------



## pioneerisloud

I wouldn't mind joining this little group if I can. Although I'm not running much of a set of headphones though, lol. They are Micro Innovations cheapo headset. That's all I know about them....they're white cheap headphones with an even cheaper mic. I use them when I play online games or when I don't want to wake the fiance. The work GREAT for CSS and FEAR Combat though! Now if only they didn't hurt my ears......


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I wouldn't mind joining this little group if I can. Although I'm not running much of a set of headphones though, lol. They are Micro Innovations cheapo headset. That's all I know about them....they're white cheap headphones with an even cheaper mic. I use them when I play online games or when I don't want to wake the fiance. The work GREAT for CSS and FEAR Combat though! Now if only they didn't hurt my ears......


you'll have to find out some more information about your headphones before you can become a member. Then you might be able to fit in under our gaming cans category


----------



## Gollie

I noticed that head-fi is back up so I have been reading through some of the threads over there. We have not talked much about DAC Amps. Solo, do you think you will get the chance to review some of the popular DAC Amps for our club here? I'd really like to get one of the Leckerton UHA-3 or iBasso D1 (or D2), but i'd like to see what you think about them first.

$200 is my ceiling and a good DAC looks like it might present the most BANG for the buck.

Thoughts?!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I noticed that head-fi is back up so I have been reading through some of the threads over there. We have not talked much about DAC Amps. Solo, do you think you will get the chance to review some of the popular DAC Amps for our club here? I'd really like to get one of the Leckerton UHA-3 or iBasso D1 (or D2), but i'd like to see what you think about them first.

$200 is my ceiling and a good DAC looks like it might present the most BANG for the buck.

Thoughts?!










well the thing is that all the amps I reviewed save two I paid for out of my own pocket and then sold at a loss to me. At this time I just can't justify spending more money on amp or combination DAC/amps that I won't use daily and my personal rig is higher end than most of the cheaper DAC/amp combos.

I'm getting a shipment of speakers in today and I'm also putting my new receiver in so I'll have a whole new home theater setup after today. It'll be very capable for two channel music and for movies once my sub comes in January.

I also just bought a SinglePower MPX3 SLAM yesterday... go ahead and look it up if you want. lol

So at this point in regards to small portable or transportable amps I just can't justify the expense. I'd be more than willing to add amps to my review if people send me the amps to review. But as of now the only amp I have any plans to review is the new amp that is coming out next year, and that will only be when the manufacture sends me a beta version, then it'll all depend on what the manufacture wants. I might not be able to write a review.


----------



## Gollie

Word...

Can't decide what to pull the trigger on! My poor DT770's are puttering along begging to be amplified.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Word...

Can't decide what to pull the trigger on! My poor DT770's are puttering along begging to be amplified.


they will do well with tubes!!!







you should sell something and buy my PPX3, they'll sing with that amp, and then you'll pretty much be set for a long time!









but if you want a portable amp with a DAC built in I would look at the meier move. I've seen them go used for about $200. I was going to buy one myself, but got my Tomahawk instead and am glad because I don't use my laptop as much as I thought I would.


----------



## xlastshotx

ATH-A700... Best headphones I have ever owned, I didn't even think music could sound as good as it does on these







.


----------



## Cer[v]3r

What do you guys think the best headset under 100$ is?


----------



## Niko-Time

Does it have to be a headset? It is much better to have a can with a clip on mic for that price. The Audio-Technica ATH-A500 and a zalman mic1 is the general recommendation, without wanting to sound like a broken record...


----------



## mugan23

ok i just came into some money but i have to spend most of it upgrading the pc cuz this might be the last time i can go all out for the next year or two, but i had some money left($40) and am looking for a good sound card that will be good with the head sets and my speakers. what do you recommend? ohh and am gonna add this club to my sig i hope thats ok?


----------



## Niko-Time

Just grab an X-fi Xtreme Music. Or, invest in a shift/caps lock button









Ugh, why does the DR150 get so little love?

They are way too underated just because they are "cheap" and from not a well known make, people instantly think they are ****.

Have a look at http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1169558930 for proof, many others share my frustration.

I would rate them higher than some of the cans more expencive that it in this thread...


----------



## Namrac

They seem to be largely unavailable in the US, their website only lists UK retail locations and such, which may lead to reduced public exposure, and people tend to not trust things they haven't heard of. =D


----------



## Gollie

For dedicated sound, I can't recommend anything but Creative. For $40 you should be able to find a card on ebay. The Audigy 2 ZS for sure and maybe an X-Fi Gamer if you are lucky at that price point.

I recommend creative because even though most of the sound drivers in vista have been bad, Creative has done the best job imo of staying on top of the drivers.


----------



## mugan23

well am in and off vista a lot cuz all its bugs annoy me but its a nice os all together but i tend to use linux a lot will these cards have a problem


----------



## bentleya

Everglide S-500


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Just grab an X-fi Xtreme Music. Or, invest in a shift/caps lock button









Ugh, why does the DR150 get so little love?

They are way too underated just because they are "cheap" and from not a well known make, people instantly think they are ****.

Have a look at http://rockgrotto.proboards39.com/in...ead=1169558930 for proof, many others share my frustration.

I would rate them higher than some of the cans more expencive that it in this thread...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


They seem to be largely unavailable in the US, their website only lists UK retail locations and such, which may lead to reduced public exposure, and people tend to not trust things they haven't heard of. =D


I feel the same way about the RP-21. Because it's not from Grado, Senn, AKG, or Beyer it does not get nearly the attention I think it deserves. Same price as the HD-280, more well-built in my opinion, and hands down better sound.

Oh well. Their loss.

B-Stock DR 150s are pretty easy to come by here, but I can understand why people would be hesitant about them. 
http://www.dxcstore.com/index.asp?Pa...PROD&ProdID=62


----------



## Gollie

SOLOZ LOOK WHAT YOU HAVE DONE TO ME!

One day im browsing away trying to find a way to crank a little bit more out of my CPU so I drop by OCN. I have always liked sound so I dropped by the audio thread which lead me to click on one of the threads with 5 stars (this is 2 weeks ago btw).

Long story short im already out of $130 (great deal) on cans and I think I might have found a quality amp.

http://cgi.ebay.com/2008-Brand-New-D...QQcmdZViewItem

Look good?!


----------



## Chipp

Darkvoice are some nice hardware! Good find!


----------



## Gollie

My wife is going to kill me dead









I've been claiming that it is my birthday for 2 weeks lol...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
My wife is going to kill me dead









I've been claiming that it is my birthday for 2 weeks lol...

haha!

I got yelled at today... 3 pairs of speakers and a center showed up


----------



## Gollie

Like the amp?

or maybe http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Dot-2-II-...hippingPayment

THIS SUX


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol my fiance just treatend to kill me after i told her i bought a pair of ath-a500's. I told her they were buget headphones...


----------



## Gollie

My problem is these headphones are 80 ohm and I can hear my poor x-fi struggling at times.


----------



## mugan23

i went out shopping for cloths for the trip to ny and when i was coming back i realized i had spend 100 in cloths but $30 on a set of new earbuds(am addicted to them i luv the different sounds) a $32 doller case for my sansa $70 on 100w logitecs to listen to it when i get there haha)


----------



## Blue_Fire

lulz. Im about to get an creative x-fi xtream gamer ***tality edition... the only reason im getting it is cause my best buy card still has about 600 bucks on it, and its the best card they carry. worth it or not?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
lulz. Im about to get an creative x-fi xtream gamer ***tality edition... the only reason im getting it is cause my best buy card still has about 600 bucks on it, and its the best card they carry. worth it or not?

Check online to see if they have a X-Fi Fatality.

My recomendation...


----------



## Blue_Fire

They have it. and i can get it, i just want to know if it's worth it.


----------



## Chipp

Is your card good for Magnolia, too?

If so, I'd head into there and have a little fun rather than get the Fatality card. As much as I don't like their selling tactics, they carry some very nice brands.


----------



## Blue_Fire

What? I didnt understand any of that? lol is that a no on the xtreme gamer ***tality?


----------



## mugan23

i kno this is off topic but i kno ppl here listen to a lot of music so i figure al ask you guys, i am trying to get some music together and i only have 4gb to work with 3 gigs is already gone from my personal collection but i was wondering if i could get some suggestions for the rest, i listen to almost erthing evanescence,trapt,ludacris,pentera beethoven what ever as long as the artist is good and not just a lot of jiber jaber like modern rap (ex this is why am hot Ewww) so plz help out


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Like the amp?

or maybe http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Dot-2-II-...hippingPayment

THIS SUX


heads up that amp is 220V and the LDII+ are known to have some issues with arcing.

contact this ebay seller for a new LDII++ for 200 shipped. . .mine was 215 shipped with an extra set of tubes. . .ordered it today. He's authorized seller so it comes with warranty etc.


----------



## Gollie

When going to a dedicated sound card, I recommend going with the vendor that has a reputation for good drivers. Although ALL the sounds card drivers are pretty bad right now (with vista at least) creative is the best. That is why I stick with them.

X-Fi Motherboards are coming out next year so you know drivers will be a priority. If you are going to go with a dedicated sound card stay with creative.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


heads up that amp is 220V and the LDII+ are known to have some issues with arcing.

contact this ebay seller for a new LDII++ for 200 shipped. . .mine was 215 shipped with an extra set of tubes. . .ordered it today. He's authorized seller so it comes with warranty etc.


Ya'll are killing me. I had just clicked Buy it Now and I decided to go back to OCN one more time before investing.

I SEE THIS...UGH










I feel like I need to make a decision fast cause those Darkvoice amps might now last.

The LD looks good but the reputation for arcing scares me...


----------



## Blue_Fire

Lol so i still havent gotten a difinitive answer on the fatal1ty, i can get this tonight, as its the best card that best buy sells. Is it worth it? It's either this now, or onboard for quire some time.


----------



## Gollie

Honestly I dont know, I get use out of my Fatality card but when I get my new amp it will only get used to watch tv or listen to music when I have company.

Get the gamer and hang around this forum for a while. We'll talk you into an amp!


----------



## mugan23

i have herd good things about the fatality so i vote yes if u got the moneyz


----------



## Blue_Fire

i gots the moneys, why would i buy an amp


----------



## mugan23

hehe true ya get it


----------



## Blue_Fire

nope? seriously, some explain to me why i would buy an amp for my pc headphones/


----------



## mugan23

since we are on the subject, there is no way i would be able to get an amp for <100


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


nope? seriously, some explain to me why i would buy an amp for my pc headphones/


You only need an amp for power hungry headphones, like above 80 Ohms. Because the sound will be distorted with a regular sound card because it can't power the headphones properly. It also gives the sound the a more fuller, richer feel. I'm going to be getting a headphone amp for Christmas, I'm thinking about a mini cubed and I'm going to pair that with a Auzen X-Fi Prelude. I got my Beyer DT880's today, so FallenAngel, feel free to add me if you want, but my complete setup is still not complete just to let you know.


----------



## Blue_Fire

ok, i had guessed that, but what i meant was, whats good and how exactly do they function.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


i kno this is off topic but i kno ppl here listen to a lot of music so i figure al ask you guys, i am trying to get some music together and i only have 4gb to work with 3 gigs is already gone from my personal collection but i was wondering if i could get some suggestions for the rest, i listen to almost erthing evanescence,trapt,ludacris,pentera beethoven what ever as long as the artist is good and not just a lot of jiber jaber like modern rap (ex this is why am hot Ewww) so plz help out


massive attack
diana krall
yo-yo ma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


heads up that amp is 220V and the LDII+ are known to have some issues with arcing.

contact this ebay seller for a new LDII++ for 200 shipped. . .mine was 215 shipped with an extra set of tubes. . .ordered it today. He's authorized seller so it comes with warranty etc.


that seems kinda steep for the LDII++ it's a good amp, but I wouldn't spend over $200 on it. I sold my problem free LDII+ w/ 2 extra sets of tube for $125 I think

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


ok, i had guessed that, but what i meant was, whats good and how exactly do they function.


Basically they amplify a signal.
Better amps use better components in better designs.


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


massive attack
diana krall
yo-yo ma
.


wow massive attack has the best bass in the world my speakers are shaking my closet door lol


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


massive attack
diana krall
yo-yo ma

that seems kinda steep for the LDII++ it's a good amp, but I wouldn't spend over $200 on it. I sold my problem free LDII+ w/ 2 extra sets of tube for $125 I think

Basically they amplify a signal.
Better amps use better components in better designs.


Diana Krall is the shizzle... she has the sexiest voice, and it is the best music for when you got a girl around.







Her recordings are great, I'd definitely use it to check out headphones. Then switch over to Lies or other G n' R


----------



## mugan23

second that , man nice taste in music


----------



## mugan23

u guys listen to iron maiden?


----------



## Gollie

No Iron Maiden here

Gorillaz (dont have the new one though







)
Outcast
Eagles
Fionna Apple

Tomorrow the list might be different...in one of those moods I guess.


----------



## mugan23

gorilaz are the **** i have out cast (a lot lol) al try eagles and fionna apple


----------



## Gollie

Is it just me or is this thread getting long...

I have an itch trigger finger for this Little Dot II+ V2.


----------



## mugan23

well its audiophiles unit


----------



## Gollie

Is it ok to leave headphones amp'ed while gaming?

Well I stayed up long enough to make a decision...

Darkvoice 336i will be in the mail Monday!


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


that seems kinda steep for the LDII++ it's a good amp, but I wouldn't spend over $200 on it. I sold my problem free LDII+ w/ 2 extra sets of tube for $125 I think


Its steep because its new . . with the extra tubes . . . and shipping from china was ~$40. I didnt want to give my dad a waranteeless used amp for Christmas. . . I dont mind spending the extra $$ for a new product.

oh and I couldnt wait. . .shipping around the holidays can be a B****


----------



## CyberDruid

Good man: look after Pops. I hope my kids treat me that well


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Its steep because its new . . with the extra tubes . . . and shipping from china was ~$40. I didnt want to give my dad a waranteeless used amp for Christmas. . . I dont mind spending the extra $$ for a new product.

oh and I couldnt wait. . .shipping around the holidays can be a B****


but they used to be like $160-175 new shipped


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


but they used to be like $160-175 new shipped











Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Its steep because its new . . with the extra tubes . . . and shipping from china was ~$40. I didnt want to give my dad a waranteeless used amp for Christmas. . . I dont mind spending the extra $$ for a new product.

oh and I couldnt wait. . .shipping around the holidays can be a B****


I'd encourage you to null the auction if you could (Never used eBay, don't know how that works)

Little-Tube sells direct via email for $159 + $39 shipping. 
http://www.little-tube.com/forum/for...osts=1&start=1

EDIT: Though I guess with the extra $25 for tubes, you're getting pretty close to what you paid on eBay.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'd encourage you to null the auction if you could (Never used eBay, don't know how that works)

Little-Tube sells direct via email for $159 + $39 shipping. 
http://www.little-tube.com/forum/for...osts=1&start=1

EDIT: Though I guess with the extra $25 for tubes, you're getting pretty close to what you paid on eBay.


thanks for doing the homework chipp. So the price is still about what I remember. You can always order new tubes from little dot, and I wouldn't order extra tubes unless they were russian power tubes or mullard drive tubes so the extra money probably isn't worth it. Plus the only reason you need more tubes is for rolling, and the options for this amp are severely limited.


----------



## Blue_Fire

So last night i went out and bought a sound card for my new A500's, http://us.creative.com/products/prod...t=15854&nav=1d.
So i was wondering, the a500's are 64ohm. This card wont be underpowered much will it?


----------



## soloz2

it'll do alright, your cans are also fairly sensitive


----------



## Blue_Fire

? fairly sensitive?


----------



## mugan23

soloz2 am afraid to ask but how many amps do u have lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


? fairly sensitive?


The sensitivity rating of a driver/transducer is how much sound it can produce with a given amount of power. Very sensitive headphones/speakers can play very loudly and full with very little power, less sensitive headphones/speakers will need more to produce the same SPL levels.

The standard units for measuring headphone sensitivity are mW/dB, usually 1 milliwatt. Your headphones have a fairly sensitive rating of 100db with 1mW.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Thanks!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


? fairly sensitive?


yes, as chipp said sensitivity is how loud a speaker or headphone will go with a given amount of power. Most speakers are rated to 1 watt. Anywhere around 90-93db is considered high sensitive for a speaker.

But that isn't the whole story. You have to look at the ohms rating on the speaker as well. Not only that, but this changes depending on the frequency (don't worry about this too much)

Lets take the speakers I just got yesterday for example:
http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=23.1

they are rated at 88dB. which would be considered fairly normal. So with 1w these speakers can produce 88dB
but then you get to the Impedance of 4 Ohms. Most receivers are rated for 8 ohm speakers. So I had to be careful about what receiver/amp I got to pair with them.

When you only look at the sensitivity rating of my speakers they look like any normal amp will be able to drive them, but once you take into account the impedance you see a totally different story. Most cheap receivers or amps will go into protect if you try to play these too loud.

Now, lets look at a pair of ATH-A500's
Impedence: 64
Sensitivity: 100dB

So even though 64ohms is getting higher and harder for a sound card or DAP to drive, the cans are also very sensitive so even though you might be able to hear a difference with a nice amp, one isn't really necessary.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


soloz2 am afraid to ask but how many amps do u have lol


well at this moment in time:

SinglePower PPX3 in the living room on my equipment rack
Millet Max on my desk connected to my computer
maxed PIMETA at my friend's house
RSA Tomahawk that Z, my kitten is currently using as a pillow, also on my desk
C&C Box v2 currently sitting in it's pouch on a shelf.
SinglePower MPX3 SLAM currently in FedEx's position somewhere in CA as it makes its way to me









Now, for a rundown...
The SinglePower MPX3 SLAM will replace the SP PPX3, so the PPX3 is currently for sale.
The C&C Box v2 has a new owner, but I'm holding onto it for him until his cans get here for a little special treatment and then will go to its new home for Christmas.

So, I have 3 home amps (4 until I sell one) and 1 portable amp. I really only need 2 desktop amps, but I'm having difficulty letting go of my PIMETA as it was my first DIY amp.


----------



## Blue_Fire

soloz is crayz...o.0


----------



## mugan23

man thats a lot. i can't even afford one


----------



## Guruboy

I have Turtle Beach Ear Force X-52 headphones...can I be in the club?


----------



## mugan23

turtle beach? don't they make headsets for helicopters and such?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'd encourage you to null the auction if you could (Never used eBay, don't know how that works)

Little-Tube sells direct via email for $159 + $39 shipping. 
http://www.little-tube.com/forum/for...osts=1&start=1

EDIT: Though I guess with the extra $25 for tubes, you're getting pretty close to what you paid on eBay.


Yup . .here is a quote from that page:

Quote:



# In addition to direct purchase, also available on EBAY for our customer's convenience. Please search for Little Dot Amplifier sold under EBAY seller Davidzhezhe


That is the ebay guy I bought it under. . . also $160(amp)+$40(shipping)+$25(tubes) = $225 so I saved $10 and gained a rep on ebay.

He is very nice and easy to talk to as well.

EDIT >> just noticed that the email he used when contacting us is the same as the direct purchase one . . . so he is the man to see to get one new.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


soloz is crayz...o.0


I'm not crazy, I think you're crazy for not having a better audio setup!


----------



## Blue_Fire

I really wanted a pair of ad900's but with only a 175 limit the a500's looked to be my preferance. And i would have gotten an x-fi prelude, but i only have my best buy in store card, and they dont care preludes








EDIT: no one on the forms like payments lol.


----------



## soloz2

the a700's would have fit your price range.


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol not if im saving up for the 900's... However i may look to beyer for the next pair.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


Yup . .here is a quote from that page:

That is the ebay guy I bought it under. . . also $160(amp)+$40(shipping)+$25(tubes) = $225 so I saved $10 and gained a rep on ebay.

He is very nice and easy to talk to as well.

EDIT >> just noticed that the email he used when contacting us is the same as the direct purchase one . . . so he is the man to see to get one new.


I know David is the same seller in both places. It just seemed odd to me how much the price seemed to go up, I think shipping used to be a lot less when I looked at buying one.

Oh well. Moot point now.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I have a pair of Logitech Headset


----------



## Guruboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


turtle beach? don't they make headsets for helicopters and such?


Er I don't think so but I dunno...


----------



## Blue_Fire

someone should dig into it...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


u guys listen to iron maiden?


Eddie FTW!


----------



## Gollie

I can't wait. Possible 2 weeks waiting for this amp is going to be terrible.

When it does get here I think it will be worth the wait, but now its agony.









So basically, 2 weeks ago I was $400 richer but

X-Fi i/o RCA out > Darkvoice 336i > Beyer DT770 pro 80 is a good *start* for high quality audio.

Things I still need to learn:
Tube rolling
Modding
Sodering
High Quality Cabling

I'll get there with time...

Solo, how many years have you had this as a hobby?


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol since leather drums...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


X-Fi i/o RCA out > Darkvoice 336i > Beyer DT770 pro 80 is a good *start* for high quality audio.


I expect you will be pleased with that as a starter setup. Even blown away.


----------



## Sylon

Hey, I've been having problems with headphones for a while now...the problem is this.

It works fine for a while, but then all of a sudden one of the ear pieces will stop working, at the beginning I had to bend the cord in different positions to make the sound come through, but then later on that ear just dies! Is there a way to fix it? I have a pair of Sony MDR-D333 now, it usually happens earpieces like the stock ipod headphones(style).


----------



## Gollie

It sounds like you have a dead headphone out. I have an ipod with dead headphone out also. It is not the headphones it sounds like the source.

Bad news I know...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


Hey, I've been having problems with headphones for a while now...the problem is this.

It works fine for a while, but then all of a sudden one of the ear pieces will stop working, at the beginning I had to bend the cord in different positions to make the sound come through, but then later on that ear just dies! Is there a way to fix it? I have a pair of Sony MDR-D333 now, it usually happens earpieces like the stock ipod headphones(style).


That is because the soldering to the PCB is bad. I've had a couple of headsets which had that problem, and they've all gone to the trash now (protip: Steelpad, Icemat, low-end Sennheiser and Altec Lansing







)


----------



## Sylon

I plug another set of headphones in and it's fine. It's been happening to me for a while now...I go through headphones faster than a fat kid with cake! I got fed up so I got the Sony MDR D333


----------



## Sylon

I see, thank you gonX. I will be headin down to the states during christmas so I'll probably try to pick up a good pair of headphones. What do you recommend for under 100 USD? I listen to metal, heavymetal, death metal...you get the idea. Bass is very important to me, I also don't want it to crap out on me within a few month...what do you recommend? It can be any kind of headphones (in ear, around ear...anything!)

thanks!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I see, thank you gonX. I will be headin down to the states during christmas so I'll probably try to pick up a good pair of headphones. What do you recommend for under 100 USD? I listen to metal, heavymetal, death metal...you get the idea. Bass is very important to me, I also don't want it to crap out on me within a few month...what do you recommend? It can be any kind of headphones (in ear, around ear...anything!)

thanks!


Really depends on your budget


----------



## Blue_Fire

ath-a500's !!!! got mine for 89 plus shipping.


----------



## AMOCO

Well here are the ones i use & they carry alot of bass;i love them:::Altec Lansing AHS602i (SRS) Gaming Headset


----------



## Sylon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Really depends on your budget










Under 100 USD.


----------



## Blue_Fire

cleaver gollie... I competely love these ath-a500's. Most importantly is that i almost cant feel them on my head.


----------



## Gollie

I'm a big ebay fan. Look for a good deal, they are out there!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Solo, how many years have you had this as a hobby?


a long time... 10-12 years or so, which is a long time considering I'm only 24. I've gotten progressively more interested and gotten a better ear over the years.


----------



## Gollie

SIGH!

I just noticed that my i/o bay for my X-Fi does not have an RCA OUT. DAMN IT!

I can't buy a DAC right now (without selling something) so i'm prying that someone can tell me the best way to go from my x-fi > amp > cans.

This hifi thing is getting rediculous! ALWAYS SOMETHING ELSE


----------



## Chipp

What inputs does you amp have?


----------



## Gollie

Well the amp has an RCA IN connection.










but the i/o bay only has an RCA in










What are my options?! I need to go from the card to the amp somehow without losing sound quality.


----------



## Chipp

I would suggest simply going from one of the 3.5mm jacks on the back of your sound card to the amp directly.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=181-594

Plenty of companies make this type of cable, Dayton is usually a good price/performance ratio.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I would suggest simply going from one of the 3.5mm jacks on the back of your sound card to the amp directly.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showd...number=181-594

Plenty of companies make this type of cable, Dayton is usually a good price/performance ratio.


My sentiments as well ...


----------



## Blue_Fire

thats a good cable!


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Well the amp has an RCA IN connection.










but the i/o bay only has an RCA in










What are my options?! I need to go from the card to the amp somehow without losing sound quality.


wow thats a pretty amp


----------



## Gollie

I feel like a little kid the night before Christmas...again.

I tried hooking my headphones up directly to the sound card and it did not work for some reason. I/O bay good, direct to card bad...interesting.

I'm going to buy the Dayton cable, run it from my i/o bay > 336i > cans.

Should keep me satisfied for a while, although the DAC Solo has for sale is tempting.


----------



## DanNEBTD

did you make sure the back of the card is not set up for digital out?


----------



## Gollie

I looked through the settings and I dont think it is set up for digital out. I'll post some screens later.

Should be an easy software work around. Worse case i'd reinstall drivers and start over...still wierd though.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


SIGH!

I just noticed that my i/o bay for my X-Fi does not have an RCA OUT. DAMN IT!

I can't buy a DAC right now (without selling something) so i'm prying that someone can tell me the best way to go from my x-fi > amp > cans.

This hifi thing is getting rediculous! ALWAYS SOMETHING ELSE



I just use a custom multi conductor pure 5N solid silver mini-RCA IC


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just use a custom multi conductor pure 5N solid silver mini-RCA IC











Any pics of what that looks like?

I know I ask a lot of questions but I am new to a lot of this and mistakes can be costly. Ty for patients!


----------



## Blue_Fire

soloz ever hear of rainbow audio?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Any pics of what that looks like?

I know I ask a lot of questions but I am new to a lot of this and mistakes can be costly. Ty for patients!










I'm not sure if I have any pictures of the specific cable, and even if I did I'm not sure I could really post it here.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


soloz ever hear of rainbow audio?


yes, I have... a long time ago when I was heavily into car audio. I didn't hear too much bad, but never anything spectacular though either. And no personal experience.


----------



## Blue_Fire

hmm ok jwing.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*











I feel like a little kid the night before Christmas...again.

I tried hooking my headphones up directly to the sound card and it did not work for some reason. I/O bay good, direct to card bad...interesting.

I'm going to buy the Dayton cable, run it from my i/o bay > 336i > cans.

Should keep me satisfied for a while, although the DAC Solo has for sale is tempting.


Nice...that's our Audio Porn Money Shot of the evening there


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Nice...that's our Audio Porn Money Shot of the evening there


Looks even sexier when all hot and bothered:

...










...

Yum.


----------



## Blue_Fire

are you kidding me? wow...


----------



## CyberDruid

Yoink.

I want to mod a PC case to have those Phat tubes poking up through the top and a serious Front Panel I/O port with a a stealthed DAC to convert the digital out from a soundcard all internal. An Audiophile case mod...talk about expensive....


----------



## Blue_Fire

and sexy!


----------



## Gollie

I've been so into all this hifi stuff that I forgot to keep up my Crysis skillz. I have not even thought about playing in several days.

Do I smell a new hobby?!


----------



## soloz2

you think that looks nice... you should see my ppx3


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you think that looks nice... you should see my ppx3











Pics!

I need to read up on what tubes to get and where.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I promised myself I'm not going to buy anymore audio stuff. Pictures of soloz amp might thwart my plans.


----------



## Blue_Fire

... i need pics audio upgrades.


----------



## soloz2

I don't really have any pictures of it in the dark, but here's a couple older pics:




btw, you can consider the Infinity monitors in those pics for sale now


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Hehe, I see your HD580s.


----------



## Blue_Fire

is that the beyer's in the background.


----------



## Duckydude

How much did that tube amp cost







? I need to get a headphone amp soon, that is just teasing me, lol.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Oh god ppx3, ..... o.0


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


is that the beyer's in the background.


Huh? Where? I only see 2 pairs of headphones. HD580 and SRX0


----------



## Blue_Fire

my guess was way over.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


my guess was way over.


Lol nah. My guess would've been worst. I own a pair of 580s so I recognize them.


----------



## Blue_Fire

I thought the ones in the back were the beyer's i saw modded a few weeks back.


----------



## soloz2

The cans in the picture are Senn HD580 and Grado SR225's.

SinglePower PPX3's start at $800. It's currently for sale in my FS thread with lots of tubes for rolling (several NOS and hard to find too) for $525 plus ship
I'm replacing it with a SinglePower MPX3 SLAM. I'm getting an older version, but the only difference is the chassis... the internals are the same. New ones start at $1200.

Anywho, I got new speakers yesterday I don't have any before and after shots yet, but here's a before shot:

you might recognize my HD580's and PPX3 in that shot









here's Sadie (cat) and Delilah (dog) helping me unpack my new speakers

my new center channel: Onix Reference 100

and as my wife put it, Papa Bear, Mama Bear, and Baby Bear:

from left to right: Onix Reference .5, x-ls, Reference 1 LE Monitor

Zee was a little late to the party, but she made up for it









Sadie likes boxes...

Some speaker wires that I made for my mains and center... good speakers need good cables









and some flat cables for the surrounds


Sadie really likes my new speakers

Zee thought setting all that up was hard work...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


The cans in the picture are Senn HD580 and Grado SR225's.

SinglePower PPX3's start at $800. It's currently for sale in my FS thread with lots of tubes for rolling (several NOS and hard to find too) for $525 plus ship
I'm replacing it with a SinglePower MPX3 SLAM. I'm getting an older version, but the only difference is the chassis... the internals are the same. New ones start at $1200.

Anywho, I got new speakers yesterday I don't have any before and after shots yet, but here's a before shot:

you might recognize my HD580's and PPX3 in that shot









here's Sadie (cat) and Delilah (dog) helping me unpack my new speakers

my new center channel: Onix Reference 100

and as my wife put it, Papa Bear, Mama Bear, and Baby Bear:

from left to right: Onix Reference .5, x-ls, Reference 1 LE Monitor

Zee was a little late to the party, but she made up for it









Sadie likes boxes...

Some speaker wires that I made for my mains and center... good speakers need good cables









and some flat cables for the surrounds


Sadie really likes my new speakers

Zee thought setting all that up was hard work...











*faints*

Is that TV table thing from Wal-Mart?

Oh, they're SR225's. I is newb.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*









*faints*

Is that TV table thing from Wal-Mart?

Oh, they're SR225's. I is newb.


yep lol... I spend my $ on audio and on a nice isolation rack... who cares what my TV is on...

but I need a new one... my center is really too heavy for that glass shelf!







And I can't fit full sized components side by side. there just isn't enough room. I need something like 3-4" wider, and maybe with a 3rd shelf just for my center! lol. I'm looking for something cool, then I'll put that one in the bedroom.


----------



## MasterShake

Sup Audiophiles. I ordered a set of ath A500 headphones. Was this a bad move or is there a better one in the range of 90-120? I chose the A500 because they are closed air designed.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

How much did you pay for the A500s? You can get the A700s for $118 before shipping.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


How much did you pay for the A500s? You can get the A700s for $118 before shipping.


This is the one I went for. http://www.audiocubes.com/category/H...eadphones.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


This is the one I went for. http://www.audiocubes.com/category/H...eadphones.html


These go for just under $120 before shipping.

http://www.audiocubes.com/category/H...eadphones.html


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


These go for just under $120 before shipping.

http://www.audiocubes.com/category/H...eadphones.html


Ruffly these have a good difference in sound quality than the a500?
I notice the db difference is only 2


----------



## Gollie

I just plugged my Beyer's directly into my card (finally got it working) and there was a pretty good improvement.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Ruffly these have a good difference in sound quality than the a500?
I notice the db difference is only 2


You can't really look at specks to compare headphones. The A700 is a nice compromise between the A500 and A900


----------



## kidwolf909

Sennheiser CX300's for me... cuz I prefer IEM's







Sorry lol


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MasterShake*


Ruffly these have a good difference in sound quality than the a500?
I notice the db difference is only 2


specs don't tell you how headphones or speakers will sound. You have to listen to them and/or read reviews. The a700's are worth the extra $30.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I just plugged my Beyer's directly into my card (finally got it working) and there was a pretty good improvement.


figured it would be from the front panel. glad you got it working

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Sennheiser CX300's for me... cuz I prefer IEM's







Sorry lol


IEMs are fine. I have a couple pairs myself.

take a look at these as they are better than the cx300's and not a lot of money.
er6i
super.fi 3
d-jays
jvc fx66
denon ah-c700 or the 500's I believe


----------



## MasterShake

ok Thanks miko and soloz. I'll see if i can change the order tomorrow. These should be sweet on my psp and when/if i get an ipod. I'll also be using them late night when my z5500's piss ppl off







.


----------



## s1rrah

He needs us.


----------



## Blue_Fire

he has a good question though


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


he has a good question though


Exactly why I was referring you all to his post ...

Chipp got him some decent info.


----------



## LTC

OMG sign me on the list









Did just see it now

got: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 80ohm for gaming
And a Pair of Yuin PK1 for portable use, with my Rockboxed Ipod Nano 1.gen
and some MS-1 for Music use at home









Regards
Jacob


----------



## Chipp

I just took the foam discs out of the earpads on my RP-21s again. And now I think I'm in love, again.







All of a sudden there is a treble clarity I didn't have before, easily as good as my ER6's. I think that once I pick up the Beyer velour pads to lighten up bass slam a bit, I'll be happy.







I still am amazed at how well these phones, for $89, have held their own so well with everything. I don't think they've got the soundstage for symphonic stuff, but for chamber or small ensemble classics they're great and every other genre I've tried them with. I still never did that full review I planned....


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTC*


got: Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 80ohm for gaming



Welcome!


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Welcome!


Thx









EDIT: Oh BTW Gollie, do you have the leatherpads for your DT770?
I got they really brightens up the music


----------



## Niko-Time

Chipp, here is some impressions of a bloke who owns both the EP-21 and the DR150:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nick20*


A few more days and they should be "well rounded". I bought them with about 100 hours from Lee @ cyro-parts, and he said they should open up a little more with another 150 hours (250 total hours). So I've been pink/white-noising when I'm not using them. Hopefully Wednesday they should be "done", and I can take a closer examination.

To say the least, these are a step above the Grado's I had, and the RP21's. The RP21's don't fit "my" head very well, and thus they are for sale. They are also pretty decent HP's from what little listening I have done with them, but the DR150's better them in every aspect except maybe bass, which is very close.

The bass is more "contained" in the DR150's, while in the RP21's they tend to leak some of the bass into the mid-range. Also, the bass on the DR150's isn't as "strong" or "authoritive" as the RP21's, but the bass sure is present.









I won't comment any further...yet.. I'll post more impressions next week, for sure.

-Nick










He bought the DR150's for $100.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LTC*


Thx









EDIT: Oh BTW Gollie, do you have the leatherpads for your DT770?
I got they really brightens up the music











OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bentleya

i's have Everglide S-500 now so i'm i in, posted it 3 times still not on list


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whats wrong


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentleya*


i's have Everglide S-500 now so i'm i in, posted it 3 times still not on list


lets get this guy on the gaming cans list


----------



## Blue_Fire

Im not on the list either...







gotta mod the a500's...


----------



## bentleya

i finaly got round to buy desont cans


----------



## Chipp

Interesting quote Niko.







I really want to hear a pair of DR150s, see what the hype is all about.


----------



## Niko-Time

http://www.cryo-parts.com/goldring.html is a nice cheap place to pick them up. A bloke on the fi got them for $75, see what you can do if you want them.

Hell, I bought them for $260 all modded, I'd have paid more


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bentleya*


i's have Everglide S-500 now so i'm i in, posted it 3 times still not on list


I'm very sorry about that. I've been very busy with school and work that the posts just pile up into this thread. I usually do my best to read through the post but I must've overlooked your post. I'll have you added right away.


----------



## bentleya

thank you and i like the pic of the headphone on the main post


----------



## bentleya

what do you guys think of the AudioFX Pro 5+1 Force Feedback Gaming Headset
i what a pair of the colour for my custom pc mag photoshot to match my pc


----------



## Niko-Time

The general consensus is a big no no. How much does that cost? You will be able to get better for the money.


----------



## bentleya

like Â£40 but only one that are brown


----------



## Chipp

If you splurge a little bit, you could grab Alessandro MS-1's for $99. They'll perform far better than the AudioFX.


----------



## Pasha

In addition to my sennheisher hd570's I just got some Grado SR60. So add those to the list please.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


OMG NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


When getting into a new hobby, there is always something ELSE you need to buy...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


When getting into a new hobby, there is always something ELSE you need to buy...


Tell me about it. Over the past 2 months, I've purchased so many items it's getting rather scary.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Now i have my 5.1 plugged into my soundcard right now, but im getting alittle tired of unpluggeing the surround and plugging in my headphones. I have an headphone jack on the receiver of my x-530's... it's safe to assume that by plugging in my 500's ill lose sound quality. but how much?


----------



## kevg73

probably only a little bit. it should pretty much be a direct transfer. so it will probably be a little distorted but the signal should also be stronger


----------



## Blue_Fire

I thought so too. I was sure it was pretty much a simple line that splits at the deck. the deck is powered from the bass. but i wasn't sure the quality of the line, and weather or not it would be a HUGE difference vs a small one.


----------



## LTC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Tell me about it. Over the past 2 months, I've purchased so many items it's getting rather scary.










Haha yeah


----------



## droby1987

Does anyone know how to change the ear pads out for the ATH-A900 headphones. I really want to upgrade the pads to high quality leather pads like the ATH-W5000. I still haven't bought them yet because I'm still unsure of how the step by step process should go without breaking or damaging the A900's.

I would also like to know how to change the wiring out on the A900's to something of higher quality.

Help would be awesome!!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *droby1987*


Does anyone know how to change the ear pads out for the ATH-A900 headphones. I really want to upgrade the pads to high quality leather pads like the ATH-W5000. I still haven't bought them yet because I'm still unsure of how the step by step process should go without breaking or damaging the A900's.

I would also like to know how to change the wiring out on the A900's to something of higher quality.

Help would be awesome!!


there is a specific thread where this was discussed, with a link to a more extensive thread on head-fi. I suggest you read that thread as it will give you your answer.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Tell me about it. Over the past 2 months, I've purchased so many items it's getting rather scary.










I'm not so much buying new things but rather having my stuff upgraded a bit... You'll see what I mean in due time







.

But yeah, there is so much I want to buy that I am frightened as well.


----------



## DanNEBTD

One thing I didnt really take into consideration . . how do I properly burn in a new tube amp? . . . Do I need a constant input or can I just turn it on? . . . I heard ~200 hours is a decent time . . . or is this more subjective? . . also any tips on handling tubes? are they like halogen lights where you can let the oil from your skin get on them?

I read some guide but they were mostly about tube basics and not the amps themselves.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


One thing I didnt really take into consideration . . how do I properly burn in a new tube amp? . . . Do I need a constant input or can I just turn it on? . . . I heard ~200 hours is a decent time . . . or is this more subjective? . . also any tips on handling tubes? are they like halogen lights where you can let the oil from your skin get on them?

I read some guide but they were mostly about tube basics and not the amps themselves.


you need an input signal and headphones attached. you should never not have these two things w/ a tube amp. You also don't want to leave it on for more than a few hours at a time... like don't leave it on overnight as tubes get hot.


----------



## DanNEBTD

ok, I read in an article that If I leave it plugged w/o the headphones/speakers attached I should mute it . . . got me thinking that I really didnt know the proper procedure lol


----------



## LTC

OMG really forgot to add my KSC75 modded with new cable


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you need an input signal and headphones attached. you should never not have these two things w/ a tube amp. You also don't want to leave it on for more than a few hours at a time... like don't leave it on overnight as tubes get hot.


Good to know.


----------



## xlastshotx

aw, im still not on this list and it has been like 4 days.


----------



## USlatin

Hey guys, I just installed AVID and it is running on the lappy... need to surrender my GTS for a 7950 so it works on the desktop. I am messing with it trying to find all the stuff and get going with it, and today and as I sat at home alone I grabbed my camera and shot some footage to start a little project with which I could start learning how to cut in it...

It is gonna be a sorta commercial/theme video for the cans club... but it won't be what you guys expect cause all I can do is a bunch of fast paced close ups of my humble headphones, screens of the thread, iTunes and the X-Fi controll panel... wish I had Soloz2 down the street then we could get a bigger "production value"









I need suggestions for songs to use, and the MP3's would be helpful too. No need for you guys to take this seriously, it is just something for me to practice with, but do give suggestions and such if you want.


----------



## hometoast

ooh! it looks like it'll be fun. be sure to post a direct download link if you can... so I can get around my work's youtube filter


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xlastshotx*


aw, im still not on this list and it has been like 4 days.










PM fallen. he'll get you up, be sure to tell him what you have. He's been busy w/ school lately.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Hey guys, I just installed AVID and it is running on the lappy... need to surrender my GTS for a 7950 so it works on the desktop. I am messing with it trying to find all the stuff and get going with it, and today and as I sat at home alone I grabbed my camera and shot some footage to start a little project with which I could start learning how to cut in it...


For music ... gosh ... what first comes to mind is some of the test tracks I use when really getting nitty gritty on inspecting some new cans:

*Morphine (album: Cure for Pain):* "I'm Free Now" or "Buena Buena" - great tracks for broad spectrum demoing ... bass/mids/highs all mastered well for technical listening (the sax is especially great for mids testing)

*Amon Tobin (album: Supermodified):* "Keepin it Steel" - some excellent house/trance with industrial overtones, great highs and mid to high ring tones, also great for bass demo.

*The Mercury Program (album: Vapor of Gasoline):* Any track. Everything is good, technical fusion icehouse jazz with relentless highhat/drum work and great bass; hugely off time rhythms ...

*Grant Lee Buffalon (album: Mighty Joe Moon):* Perhaps the most finely mastered album I've ever listend to; rock/alt-indie/alt-country ... huge huge vintage tube amp prescense throughout on the electric guitar; voice and acoustic work is unbelievable as well.

*Andras Schiff (Beethovens piano sonatas pt. 1 through 5):* By far my favorite Schiff piano work and even my favorite classical tracks to demo/listen to, ubelievabley well recorded. Zero noise floor (something that much classical I listen to annoys with); produced somewhat recently.

...

Also just a random heads up for folks looking for ideas on demo music.

IMHO ... anyone with high end gear should absolutely own Grant Lee Buffalo's "Mighty Joe Moon" album ... also Morphine's "Cure for Pain." Required listening ...

Look forward to the vid.

Let me know if you want me to send you some pics or vids of my amp or shures ...

Maybe other folks could send in photos of their gear?


----------



## Heru

I's takes a pic of my setup tonight.









I also ordered a pair of velour pads for my K271 today. Mmm.. soft. Can't wait until they arrive.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Let me know if you want me to send you some pics or vids of my amp or shures ...

Maybe other folks could send in photos of their gear?











Sure, but I have to be honest I really don't want to use pics so if I do it would have to be something like really sweet, like an artsy pic of great gear... and still I'd only use a few and they'd be on the screen for a split second to keep it going... hummm... still thinking though as a video with my cans would be crappy to say the least for this club.

Post pics here as attachments and we'll see how they look... just a few pics from a few users wouldn't be right... UNLESS...

How is this:
_ we need pics of all top ten cans
_ pics of ten of the best bang for your buck affordable cans
_ pics of the top five gaming sets

then those will be used at some point in time possibly together with the rolling list of the memership superimposed on it?!?

anywho... Sirrah keep thinking about it if you want... I will keep doing this in my spare time

ABOUT THE MUSIC... I am looking for short sound bites... like a chorus maybe... then the whole thing might be 60 seconds long making the list that we need about 6 songs... I think a little bit of everything... but HEY

how about this for the music:
lets pick the OCN Headphone Club's OFFICIAL testing tracks!!!


----------



## DanNEBTD

REALLY BIG copy of image

Def one of the better gaming exclusive 5.1 headsets out IMO


----------



## Chipp

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms


----------



## DanNEBTD

AKG 701's . . I love AKG's pictures


















HUGE pic


----------



## USlatin

I guess I have bad news for FallenAngel... well IF people like the idea of making an "Official OCN Headphones Traks" list cause theonly way would be to submit our votes to him via PM for him to create a big 'ol spread sheet...

say Members only get 5 or 3 votes... then the top 20 most popular songs get to the second round of voting where again each member gets the same amount of votes... then that gets plotted and the winners get announced...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


AKG 701's . . I love AKG's pictures


















HUGE pic


Might go on the wish list.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i think imma grab me one of those K701.... looks delicious.....


----------



## USlatin

not so delicious with hairs in your food


----------



## kevg73

ZOMG THERE IS ONE HAIR ON A PAIR OF HEADPHONES


----------



## USlatin

better than on a plate o' soup

it is weird cause that picture is gorgeous... I wonder why he didn't even look and photoshop it off if the guy knows how to light, has a good camera and a nice surface to use as a backdrop... maybe just a guy with lots of money that didn't think twice about it... oh! and brown hair, lol!

BTW, they look so comfortable!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Might go on the wish list.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


i think imma grab me one of those K701.... looks delicious.....










I am digging mine. They are getting better and better. I am hearing more and more detail. Whatver is occurring it's a good thing. Thety seem more relaxed and repsonsive now than when I first put them on. I am getting a better bass response as well.

They are really comfortable.


----------



## USlatin

How much did you pay> and why are there some for $600 and then some for $235?


----------



## Gollie

I bought my Beyer's from a seller on ebay that said he had about 10 hours on them.

I have also noticed a significant change in the detail of my Beyer's. Amp is in the mail and now i'm shopping for cheap tubes. 2.5 more weeks then i'll have two weeks off for the holidays; right as the amp/tubes are getting fully burned in. Hmmm, good times!

Sometimes my cans sound so good, I can't imagine what an amp could do...should be interesting.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


not so delicious with hairs in your food


So many quips, so little time.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


How much did you pay> and why are there some for $600 and then some for $235?


I know some sites sell pre-modded ones w/ carda cables for ~600 . . make sure your looking for reg. 701's and not the modded ones.


----------



## CyberDruid

I can't remember off hand But I think after shipping it was around $260. Best money I've spent in a while.


----------



## Duckydude

So how do the AKG 701's sound in terms of the sound signature?, for around the same price, the Beyer DT880's are awesome







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


I guess I have bad news for FallenAngel... well IF people like the idea of making an "Official OCN Headphones Traks" list cause theonly way would be to submit our votes to him via PM for him to create a big 'ol spread sheet...

say Members only get 5 or 3 votes... then the top 20 most popular songs get to the second round of voting where again each member gets the same amount of votes... then that gets plotted and the winners get announced...











Wahhh more work for me.

I finally got through reading all the posts that have stock piled since last time I came. (Just got through finals and my computer died







)

I'm very sorry for missing you, xlastshotx. I had to go back a few dozen pages to find your post. You have been added to the list.

The AKG K701 looks moar sexier than the DT880


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


I know some sites sell pre-modded ones w/ carda cables for ~600 . . make sure your looking for reg. 701's and not the modded ones.


How hard is it to replace the cord? Anyone done it?


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


How hard is it to replace the cord? Anyone done it?


Soloz does it . . . contact him (or go to the "love high quality audio?" link in my sig) for more info.

I dont really like posting competition for him but I saw those modded AKG's here


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


So how do the AKG 701's sound in terms of the sound signature?, for around the same price, the Beyer DT880's are awesome







.


they are actually similar to the higher end senns, just a bit more forward. You do need a good amp to really get the most out of them. They like some current. My PPX3 could have used the SLAM upgrade with them... Now that I'm getting an MPX3 SLAM I might have to consider picking up a pair.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


How hard is it to replace the cord? Anyone done it?


I haven't recabled a k701 yet but that doesn't mean I can't


----------



## CyberDruid

I asked Todd about changing the cables on the them and he said it was hardly needed as the cables are high quality and oxygen free copper. With my medium grade set up and damaged ears I doubt it is something I would note.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


I asked Todd about changing the cables on the them and he said it was hardly needed as the cables are high quality and oxygen free copper. With my medium grade set up and damaged ears I doubt it is something I would note.


I think even you might be surprised.


----------



## Aura

Yo Jacob pm sent







.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OMG.... no more headphones till i get a hold one of this...


----------



## USlatin

MAN! Best X-MAS present!!!

Michelle is sure getting one of them!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


MAN! Best X-MAS present!!!

Michelle is sure getting one of them!


that socket i posted?
yea... totally fits you


----------



## USlatin

duuuude.... u wanna electrocute me?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


duuuude.... u wanna electrocute me?











most absolutely....








naaah... i just want to see what it's like if your hair is spiky


----------



## USlatin

If I can get an afro I'll try it


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


If I can get an afro I'll try it


dude... u're crazy....

























































that looks stooped







seriously.... LOOOOOL ROFLMAO


----------



## USlatin

I actually did that when I was like 6 years old... I swear...

I was wet coming out of the pool and I did exactly what my mom told me a million times not to do... plus tat was Argentina so it was 220V...

sadly, no afro


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


I actually did that when I was like 6 years old... I swear...

I was wet coming out of the pool and I did exactly what my mom told me a million times not to do... plus tat was Argentina so it was 220V...

sadly, no afro


lol.... yea we have 220V too over here








everything that was bought from outside needs to use a stepdown transformator...


----------



## USlatin

Like I had on my Comodore 128!

Comodore FTW!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

still.... afro + USLatin = craziness!


----------



## CyberDruid

Whoever made that device is someone I need to meet...talk about natural selection...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


OMG.... no more headphones till i get a hold one of this...












Sorry to continue the off-topic debauchery ... but, recognizing some real design ingenuity ... I just _had_ to dig the designer up.

Apparently, it's a russian industrial design company that just *had* to allow those of us who dreamed of sticking our fingers in a light socket as children, the very real opportunity to do just that.

*Funny Translated Product Page*

...
_
"Many people take pleasure from direct contact with the electric utility networks"_










Pretty little beasty.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Openings comfortable even for large phalanges


Those holes aren't nearly big for my phallus... oh, PHALANGES..


----------



## USlatin

Oh great, cause if you are into electrocuting yourself you sure are the type that values comfort.

Hey heru I think they have a model with only one opening and in different sizes.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Hey heru I think they have a model with only one opening and in different sizes. Not sure how small they go though. lol! j/k


I already found one that will suit me fine.


----------



## USlatin

HAHAHAHHA!!!!

That's for your head... err... I mean the one with the face... err...
crap... never mind...
hahahahah

electrocuting yourself for fun is sick enough

I declare this subject banned! I just made myself uncomfortable, lol


----------



## s1rrah

My ancient SB Live! 5.1 card is showing it's age.

It took a decent set of headphones to discover it ... but it's certainly pretty poor on the technical output.

I just finished my standard Everyone-Gets-the-Same-Thing 2007 Xmas Mix CD ... and after mixing everything down in Vegas ... and then listening to the final disc in a Sony CD player ...

The difference in the output of the Live! card and the Sony CD player is amazing.

The CD player sounds WAY WAY better in all regards ... especially bass and soundstage.

Had no idea the old Live! card was so piss poor ...

Gonna have to invest in a new card now.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My ancient SB Live! 5.1 card is showing it's age.

It took a decent set of headphones to discover it ... but it's certainly pretty poor on the technical output.

I just finished my standard Everyone-Gets-the-Same-Thing 2007 Xmas Mix CD ... and after mixing everything down in Vegas ... and then listening to the final disc in a Sony CD player ...

The difference in the output of the Live! card and the Sony CD player is amazing.

The CD player sounds WAY WAY better in all regards ... especially bass and soundstage.

Had no idea the old Live! card was so piss poor ...

Gonna have to invest in a new card now.











Sorry I've suggested this a million times, but get this card:

The Auzen X-Fi Prelude, The X-Fi chip without Creative's somewhat lacking components:








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829156005


----------



## Gollie

Before you buy one of those Preludes, wait for Soloz to post about his experiences with the drivers. I read a thread where a lot of ppl where having trouble finding compatible or good drivers for the card.

I believe in Creative. Sure they are struggling somewhat now but over the last 3 Generations of dedicated sound cards, they have been the best (although they are all relatively bad) at driver support for thier cards.

I don't have a prelude; just the regular x-fi from creative. When I listen to lossless recordings plugged, DT770's directly into my card, it is dead silent as far as distortion is concerned.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Before you buy one of those Preludes, wait for Soloz to post about his experiences with the drivers. I read a thread where a lot of ppl where having trouble finding compatible or good drivers for the card.

I believe in Creative. Sure they are struggling somewhat now but over the last 3 Generations of dedicated sound cards, they have been the best (although they are all relatively bad) at driver support for thier cards.

I don't have a prelude; just the regular x-fi from creative. When I listen to lossless recordings plugged, DT770's directly into my card, it is dead silent as far as distortion is concerned.


I've heard there is a new driver coming out very soon and I've heard that the 1.1 drivers work just fine for now. And in your situation, if you have a nice amp, then you won't really notice much of a difference between the higher end sound cards and you also have to have a very good ear as well to notice some differences with higher end equipment.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I've heard there is a new driver coming out very soon and I've heard that the 1.1 drivers work just fine for now. And in your situation, if you have a nice amp, then you won't really notice much of a difference between the higher end sound cards and you also have to have a very good ear as well to notice some differences with higher end equipment.


the current drivers do not work in all situations... I'm back to onboard for the time being.

That is not true... You can have a great amp, but if you have a crappy source it can only sound as good as the source.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the current drivers do not work in all situations... I'm back to onboard for the time being.

That is not true... You can have a great amp, but if you have a crappy source it can only sound as good as the source.


You've tried the 1.1 and 1.3 drivers? I hope they come out with a new driver soon like they said. Yeah, I guess the thing about the source is true, but he still has a pretty good sound card.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Sorry I've suggested this a million times, but get this card:

The Auzen X-Fi Prelude, The X-Fi chip without Creative's somewhat lacking components:








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829156005


Does anyone know if the pin-outs on the end of the card will work with a Live!Drive, I mean ... like a standard Creative X-Fi?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


You've tried the 1.1 and 1.3 drivers? I hope they come out with a new driver soon like they said. Yeah, I guess the thing about the source is true, but he still has a pretty good sound card.


yes, I've tried both.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Does anyone know if the pin-outs on the end of the card will work with a Live!Drive, I mean ... like a standard Creative X-Fi?











Never heard of this Live! Drive you speak of? Link?


----------



## USlatin

Hey guys... I am having a hard time... I mean HARD time adjusting to cutting on AVID so this is not as far along as I hoped it would be. Most my effort had gone towards finding the stuff instead of the actual cutting... but I am uploading as a Quicktime (don't use Firefox just in case). This is the project as it stands on the timeline. I am only uploading to show some of the ideas I will work on in hopes to get some ideas from you.

Remember I'd like to do it to several songs not just one.

http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._cans_club.mov
(up it ~10min cause my upload speed blows)


----------



## Chipp

s1rrah, before you abandon the SB Live! try out the KX drivers. The stock front channel OP amps are pretty terrible, but for whatever reason the rears are significantly better. The drivers let you swap front/rear OP amps to take advantage of the better hardware.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Hmm, i have been pondering this whole sound thing since i got my head phones. I would like some more resources on, well everything...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Never heard of this Live! Drive you speak of? Link?


I just mean the front panel drive bay port thing that has shipped with some Creative cards for years (including the X-fi):

..










..


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Hmm, i have been pondering this whole sound thing since i got my head phones. I would like some more resources on, well everything...


Careful with this...

Your money will literally run out of you pocket.

You have been warned









head-fi.org


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Careful with this...

Your money will literally run out of you pocket.

You have been warned









head-fi.org


Exactly







lol, I'm gettting depressed thinking about how much my setup is going to cost all in all, but when I first put on my headphones with an awesome amp, and play my favorite song though it, those depressed thoughts will all go away....


----------



## Gollie

My amp landed in the US @ ~7:00 evening. I check the tracking like 15 times a day. I'll be sure to post some pics! I keep scrolling through my songs because I can't figure out what play first!

Get a Darkvoice and we can start a club.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Get a Darkvoice and we can start a club.










Send me your Darkvoice so I can test it in order to decide whether I want to buy one of my own.


----------



## USlatin

Ok, please check this out and gimme some ideas

  
 QuickTime Videos  <!-- AME - Quick Time --> http://www.earthandfireentertain.com/sharing/OCN/ocn_cans_club.mov


----------



## CyberDruid

That host must be busy sucking bawlz because it nevar loadeth


----------



## CyberDruid

lolwut?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Ok, please check this out and gimme some ideas


Great start ...

First thing that comes to mind: More Better Cans ... *LOTS* of cans ... still shots of cans, motion shots of cans ... Beyers, Shures, Senns, Grados ... lots and lots of CANS!










That of course will rely on user collaboration with you ...

And, just as a side note ...

I wouldn't be so hasty to diss on still shots when used in a vid production ... stills can be downright amazing when edited right ...

Maybe we could all send you stills of our various cans and you can then mix those with the motion stuff?

I for one can send you some video stuff as well ... Shures, Grados, amp, etc.

...

Otherwise ... fun start ... love the AC/DC ...


----------



## CyberDruid

How come I cannot see it?


----------



## USlatin

Yea, I have no problem with pics either just prefer video. Since there is some serious lack of cans in it now we are going to have to go the picture way.... or use phone video?
Some phones can get a pretty clear image... Whadayasay?

well judging by your typing its cause u r drunk, lol!!

dunno... do you have Quicktime?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


How come I cannot see it?


56k proof.


----------



## Gollie

I need a nice camera...

I hate technology.

Nice vid. btw

More Cans More Cans More Cans


----------



## Duckydude

(Not trying to be mean or anything): The video looks good, but it looks a little too jumpy to me, a little too much zooming and blur effects were used, it sort of looked like the camera was jumping all over the place. I second the picture idea, it would really cool with all of the crazy setups some people have. I think that there should be a video of a tube amp with the LED's on and music blasting out of the headphones connected to it. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Gollie

When Solo takes a break he should get us some pics of his Singlepower all hot and bothered.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


(Not trying to be mean or anything): The video looks good, but it looks a little too jumpy to me, a little too much zooming and blur effects were used, it sort of looked like the camera was jumping all over the place. I second the picture idea, it would really cool with all of the crazy setups some people have. I think that there should be a video of a tube amp with the LED's on and music blasting out of the headphones connected to it. Just my thoughts.












To much zooming and blur effects is what happens when the producer doesn't have enough content.

(true, slatin, yes?)









Only so much one can do with a small amount of content ...

That's why we need to get busy sending him high quality stills of our gear ...

But I think we should wait till he specifies an orderly method ...

Let us know how you want stuff sent and where to send it bro.

(BTW ... maybe via PM would be better ... but why the agitation around AVID all of a sudden???; most of my pro vid friends use it ... but was sort of curious why your heading that way, specific project? Industry 3l173 getting to you?).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


How come I cannot see it?


Most likely because you do not have Quicktime installed on any of your machines.

(seems I remember an old thread where you claimed such to be true)

...

I sort of am bugged by Quicktime as well ... like not being able to resize that lamo window and what not ...


----------



## USlatin

Sirrah... yes... out of that I will only use like 15 seconds, maybe 20?

That is me messing with some shaky stuff I had which I made shaky and as dynamic as possible to hide that I had nothing but two ****ty cans... I will do more like it, mainly to get the shutter right to eliminate the banding on the LCD screens, and to get a few more of the dials which I didn't mean to have out of focus through the take in a few takes...

There is not much I can do about cans without cans... :0 but there is a bit more and I will do it...

If I had some sick-ass cans I woulda put them in a pedestal, lit them as good as I could with what I had and shot them slow and dreamy...







I would have tried to capture their beauty... my cans are for flat response... they are not meant to be pretty just like they don't sound pretty... so I tried to make it more about how exiting it is than about why... dunno if that makes much sense, hope you get my point

AVID is kicking my but... and when you edit you have to be able to do it without having to think about it. You are supposed to focus on what you are doing, now how to do what... aghhh!!!... but, to answer Sirrah's question.... yea dude... cause it is where the budget falls... AVID handles ALL codecs and ALL very well... the interface might suck but the code beneath is great and solid... Vegas is an orgasm to cut in after messing with AVID so little, but eventually I'll get faster and hopefully use it to land some gigs... now if they don't care I will cut them in Vegas... unless I get very good at AXpressPro... I don't know it enough yet, can't say how it will really be till I really get going on it...

ABOUT THE CONTENT
I don't want to make this look like a patched up video or I won't waste my time, and if we add a bunch of pics with some of my stuff in between it might look like just that unless we only put in it THE best pics there is from THE best cans and such... if it isn't an 11 then no use... so far I like that pic of CD's cans... (after I photoshop the hair off, hahaha!) that is what I am looking for... like a Playboy picture... or a BMW ad in Road and Track... artful pictures of headphones... no penthouse crap... no used car website pictures of a BMW... nothing pictures of the deals from a Walmart catalogue...

of course I say this knowing that all of you guys know what I am talking about, people that strive for better than great know what I mean and we are all audiophiles here, aren't we? so if you guys want me to do this I'd love to learn AVID with this project, it will take me some time but it should come out great in the end and I am going to enjoy the heck outta stringing all that audiophile port together into a little video









I just hope I will be strong enough to hold back from buying one of them once I am done cause I need other work gear first


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


ABOUT THE CONTENT
I don't want to make this look like a patched up video or I won't waste my time, and if we add a bunch of pics with some of my stuff in between it might look like just that unless we only put in it THE best pics there is from THE best cans and such...


Keep working on it.

Should be a fun and non stressful learning project if nothing else.

And regarding patchwork ... ?

Just look at this thread that the project is aiming to embody ... it's about as patchwork as it gets ... albiet, with a kernal of very well defined intention.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hey guys, after Christmas is over I think I'm going to go ahead and get a decent pair of headphones near the $300 price range (I get paid on the 20th, then some xmas cash would make it a perfect time to get some lol).

I would prefer closed desgin and I listen to mostly industrial music.

Would the Denon ADH2000 be a good choice? If not what would you suggest?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

@Crazy9000
ATH-W1000 or AH-D2000


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


@Crazy9000
ATH-W1000 or AH-D2000


Ah yeah sorry I ment AHD2000







.

It looks like the ATH-W1000 are $400? Are they that much better then the AH-d2000's? The d2000's are only $270 or so.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Ah yeah sorry I ment AHD2000







.

It looks like the ATH-W1000 are $400? Are they that much better then the AH-d2000's? The d2000's are only $270 or so.


maybe a bit, but they produce a very different sound signatures.
depending on your type of music, but AH-D2000 is more neutral.

i guess i could get W1000 cheaper... like $350 or so, since i ordered it straight from japan.

*edit*
yaaay... i made the 1000th reply!!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Gj on the 100th post







.

Okay I'm uploading a wmv with a few 30sec music clips if that would help. You can ignore the random FRAPS vids that I attached to it


----------



## Niko-Time

Wow! Using optical out instead of usb from my pc to DAC sounds SO much better. This is weird.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Wow! Using optical out instead of usb from my pc to DAC sounds SO much better. This is weird.


lol








it's USB VS Optical........


----------



## Blue_Fire

So i just bought my girl a samsung p2 (8 gigs of jelousy...) which i love as an mp3 player. It's bright, clear as all hell, and its a touch screen. 
But Im wondering what kind of phones to get it.

Right now im looking at these, as they are wont drain the battery like a pair of cans, but will grab her little ears nicely.

I can get them for 25 bucks which is also another point to getting these. Im also considering a nice pair of iems. limit on the iems i about 50ish bucks.
The razers also come with a nifty carry pouch, that carries your mp3 player and your headphones.

EDIT: and can someone explain to me why an amp wouldnt help with my phones, i understand my card and power the a500's, but i would like to know the specifics of it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


So i just bought my girl a samsung p2 (8 gigs of jelousy...) which i love as an mp3 player. It's bright, clear as all hell, and its a touch screen. But Im wonder what kind of phones to get it. Right now im looking at these, as they are wont drain the battery like a pair of cans, but will grab her little ears nicely. I can get them for 25 bucks which is also another point to getting these. Im also considering a nice pair of iems. limit on the iems i about 50ish bucks.
The razers also come with a nifty carry pouch, that carries your mp3 player and your headphones.


koss ksc75
senn px100
senn pmx100
grado igrado
jvc fx66


----------



## Blue_Fire

Thanks soloz2, ill look deeply into all of those. Im curious about the grado's especially.


----------



## brumby05

I got the Bose Quiet Comfort 2 and they are amazing.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Well, I love the grados but the only issue i have is that they are behind head, and they may not rest her ears nicley, and i cant know without her wearing them... As for iems, whats good out there.
EDIT: and ill just have to buy a leather pouch if i dont get the razers.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brumby05*


I got the Bose Quiet Comfort 2 and they are amazing.


yes, they are... amazing overpriced POS


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Well, I love the grados but the only issue i have is that they are behind head, and they may not rest her ears nicley, and i cant know without her wearing them... As for iems, whats good out there.
EDIT: and ill just have to buy a leather pouch if i dont get the razers.


the grado sr60 costs a bit more, but sounds better too.

jvc fx33 or fx66 are the best budget IEM.

for a bit more you can get
er6i
super.fi 3


----------



## Blue_Fire

i could go slightly out of budget with the sr60's, but how will they affect battery life?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


i could go slightly out of budget with the sr60's, but how will they affect battery life?


they're pretty easy to drive. 32ohms.

senn px100's are very good as well and retail price is $50


----------



## Blue_Fire

Thats good to know, which would you buy if you had this budget?


----------



## soloz2

sr 60 are better, but the px100 fold up and are better suited for portability. They also leak less sound. If this is strictly portable use I'd go w/ px100


----------



## Blue_Fire

ok ill look them a little more closley and try to see which ones she will like the best. Not really sure if she cares about leaking sound, or portability.
EDIT: went ahead and ordered the sr60's. She's worth the quality... just hope my wallet thinks so too lol.


----------



## Gollie

OMG OMG OMG! 3 days from Shanghai to Texas. Darkvoice 336i in my hands! I'm sorry that I can't put up some pics but my camera is at my mother-in-laws house







. I know I know, pics or it did not happen. I will post some pics tomorrow.

My first thoughts are, WOW this thing is HUGE. From the pictures I saw I thought it might have a footprint equivilant to a 3x5 or 4x6 index card. It is actually more like 8x11. I for sure need to get a nice table to sit this thing on. I'll be posting my impression in the days to come.


----------



## kevg73

nice... please tell us anything


----------



## Gollie

I set it up with what I have available now. I bought a DAC from Soloz and it will be here next week. ATM im going X-Fi > 3.5mm-RCA IC > DV 336i.

When I first turned it on I could not hear ANYTHING. First thoughts are OMG its BROKEN. I played with the volume in Windows and rotated the dail on the amp; nothing.

Then all the sudden I heard a faint sound through my DT770's. I guess the tubes had to warm up a bit because the more the filament inside the tube started the glow the more sound came through. Eventually I had to turn down the volume on the amp because it was not comfortable. Still clear but I was not able to enjoy the sound.

After about 10 minutes I could definately tell the difference between being plugged directly into my x-fi and having my amp. By the time I got to track 13 on the LOTR: Return of the King soundtrack I felt like I had moved to the front row of the performance. The percusion has become extremely detailed. I can hear each time the drum is struck. The mids and highs have also become more refined.

I can turn the amp up much further than my comforable listening level and there is absolutly no increase in destortion or static. Although I can hear a very faint hum during silence between tracks, I'm confident that will be gone after I have a few more hours to let the amp and tubes burn in. I'll get my DAC in the middle of next week and I have purchased several tubes off ebay that will also be here next week. I'll keep everyone posted on the changes and my experiences in the weeks to come.


----------



## Blue_Fire

... Now thats epic.


----------



## soloz2

yeah tubes sound best after about an hour.


----------



## Gollie




----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
lol








it's USB VS Optical........









Seeing as they were both exporting to my external DAC I did not assume such a large difference


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Seeing as they were both exporting to my external DAC I did not assume such a large difference









yea... it's worth the LOL tho....
hahahahaha... you're sometime funny mate









*edit*
congrats on your 4.5k post tho


----------



## Blue_Fire

OOOH DV... must have one.... i need monie though.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
OOOH DV... must have one.... i need monie though.

The price went up $30 since I bought mine last week. If you have the money I say get one. I have not been disappointed in any way.


----------



## Blue_Fire

how much did you pay for yours?
EDIT and what DAC did you have again?


----------



## Gollie

I paid $285 shipped through _jasmine_chine_ when the list price on ebay was $239 + $60 s/h. Now the price is $265 + $60 s/h. Contact jasmine before you buy to get the best deal. I did a lot of research on head-fi and it came down to DV 336i or the Little Dot mkIII. The tube rolling options with this amp are endless, add the fact that it only needs two tubes AND the tubes are available from the US in many different varieties.

Update: I stayed up listening to the amp as it burned in last night. I was listening to alot of my dl'ed mp3 collection. After sleeping then letting the tubes warm up again today I feel like the amp grew up. O...M...G, What I heard yesterday was nothing. I went and dug up some old CD's (you know the old CD booklet) and started putting some of my old cd's in FLAC format on my HD. The sound i'm getting now is so much more powerful. The bass is rattling my head.

I'm listening to a lot of R&B and Frank Sinatra. When Mr. Sinatra's voice came through the cans I felt like I was sitting in the recording studio with Frank. He was on the other side of the glass singing into one of those old microphones...AMAZING. That was the chill factor I was looking for when I started getting into this whole hi/fi money pit. His voice and the orchestra were so bright and alive.

Although my soundstage is not completely silent atm the amp is still young and my IC is terrible (old radioshack wire I dug up). The Beresford DAC I bought from Solo will be here next week; along with my tubes.


----------



## Blue_Fire

i Just saw like 8 of em for 235, but unfortunatly, i really dont need one and cant quite afford one yet.
EDIT: why is a dac useful anyways???


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
i Just saw like 8 of em for 235, but unfortunatly, i really dont need one and cant quite afford one yet.
EDIT: why is a dac useful anyways???

Just as all headphones and all amps are not created equal, all ways of getting the zeros and ones on your hard drive and CDs into actual sound are not equal.


----------



## soloz2

I should post a pic of my equipment rack now.

from top to bottom:

Ariston Audio RD11 Model E TT
Zhaolu 1.3
Marantz CD5001
SinglePower PPX3
SinglePower MPX3 SLAM
Monster HTS5100MKII power center

oh, and I think I'm going to get a tube phono pre from McAlister Audio


----------



## Gollie

I got a new tube in today and the hum is unbarrable. Guess i'll give it a few hours to see if it will burn in.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I should post a pic of my equipment rack now.


yes


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I should post a pic of my equipment rack now.


*taps his foot* waiting...


----------



## s1rrah

*Wolfmother: "The Joker and the Thief"*
Merely _One_ of S1rrah's Recommended Demo Tracks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One thing I've come to love since getting some decent cans and an amp is demo'ing any and every type/piece of music I can find.

From classical to indie to pop to stoner rock ... having the right gear makes all of them fun.

That said ...

Thought I'd post a little heads up for those of you wanting to demo some truly fuzzed out and lush, tube driven guitar rock.

Wolfmother (some of you will know already) is a really tight, uber talented 3 piece group in the spirit of ... well, Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, Fu Manchu and a dash of The White Stripes and Ween (if only for the Fantasy lyrics).

Really sweet, a bit predictable ... but sonically very nice material for system demos.

...

Here's a vid of theirs from youtube, ... it certainly does not do justice to the quality of sound on their CD release ... but it's still a nice introduction to the type of music they make:

*(you have to click on the video title to view it; the in-line video does not work!)*

...

  
 



  



 
...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*Wolfmother: "The Joker and the Thief"*
Merely _One_ of S1rrah's Recommended Demo Tracks
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

One thing I've come to love since getting some decent cans and an amp is demo'ing any and every type/piece of music I can find.

From classical to indie to pop to stoner rock ... having the right gear makes all of them fun.

That said ...

Thought I'd post a little heads up for those of you wanting to demo some truly fuzzed out and lush, tube driven guitar rock.

Wolfmother (some of you will know already) is a really tight, uber talented 3 piece group in the spirit of ... well, Led Zeppelin, Hendrix, Fu Manchu and a dash of The White Stripes and Ween (if only for the Fantasy lyrics).

Really sweet, a bit predictable ... but sonically very nice material for system demos.

...

Here's a vid of theirs from youtube, ... it certainly does not do justice to the quality of sound on their CD release ... but it's still a nice introduction to the type of music they make:

*(you have to click on the video title to view it; the in-line video does not work!)*

...






...












"We're sorry but this video is no longer available"


----------



## USlatin

Yea it is, I just watched it.

Sirrah, this is the type of recording that makes me want to engineer/produce music...

...oh and I am totally into their sound too! :thumbsup:


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

hey guys i want in the club >.<

sound card: X-FI emtreme gamer fatality (only got it for the red light)









headphones i own and use:

Sennheiser HD 215









Madusa 5.1 gamers crappy thing

















Logitec premium headset









and for on the laptop: Plantronics Audio 510 headset









thats about it for the moment


----------



## DJ.BigBear

yep... imma snatch millet max from Soloz2








wohoooooo..... now i need Denon DCD-755AE.

*edit*
@USLatin








HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


"We're sorry but this video is no longer available"










Click the song TITLE and it will work.

If you click the Little Arrow(tm) ... it won't work.

Aim high ... and click the text at the top of the graphic.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Yea it is, I just watched it.

Sirrah, this is the type of recording that makes me want to engineer/produce music...


*THAT* particular vid would make everyone want to engineer/produce music ...

(looks like a hell of a romp, eh? I especially love the exploding ice chest)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*










HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAAHHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


*Sick fro mang!!*


----------



## USlatin

no no... not the music video, I was talking about the track!

CHHZZZSSZZZZZSSSSSS!!! sparks flying and BAM! a fro!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


no no... not the music video, I was talking about the track!


I agree ... (though I still love the idea of exploding ice chests) ...

...

And speaking of tracks ... "White Unicorn" and "Vagabond" are even better ...


----------



## USlatin

hehehe... music videos are always fun









about their music, I am getting it, probably all of it


----------



## DJ.BigBear

OMG they're awesome....
need.... DL..... FLACs..... now......









*edit*
only got the 320 MP3s....... dang...

*edit - part2*
got Hinder album in LAME...wohoooo.... i like "Lips of an angel"


----------



## USlatin

Hey I was messin' around in photoshop today and I decided to mess with picture of me listening to music with big headphones leaned back on the red couch


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Hey I was messin' around in photoshop today and I decided to mess with picture of me listening to music with big headphones leaned back on the red couch


OMG... that is soooo disgusting.......
it's like a pic of you having an 0rg#sm.......


----------



## USlatin

HAHAHHAA... you are sick...

edit: I forgot to blutt the "L" too... oh well


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


HAHAHHAA... you are sick...

edit: I forgot to blutt the "L" too... oh well


hey... the pic is facing the other direction..... still doesn't change the feeling i'm having when looking at that pic tho








hahahahahahahaha.......


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

you shouldn't be having any feeling  lulz.. i agree though, 
abit to comfortable maybe uslatin?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

hahahahahahahahahaha......
i can't stop laughing....








i need to find my laughing animated gif....fast

*edit*
found it!!!









USLatin...


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


hahahahahahahahahaha......
i can't stop laughing....








i need to find my laughing animated gif....fast

*edit*
found it!!!









USLatin...

































hahahahaha epic haha


----------



## CyberDruid

Yeah I usually get clouds of smoke around me when I stop moving too...I thought it was an isolated phenomenon


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Yeah I usually get clouds of smoke around me when I stop moving too...I thought it was an isolated phenomenon












(I was wondering about all the ... er ... plumes as well.)


----------



## CyberDruid

It's from OverClocking his Mind man ...with those fine cansZ









I still have not been able to view his vid...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*   I still have not been able to view his vid...  
@CyberDruid -

Made a windows media file of his quicktime movie. Big file (25meg) so streaming might be bunk, _*you can click the text at the top to download the .WMV file.*_

...

  
 Windows Media Player Videos  <!-- AME - Windows Media --> 



 
 ...

@Slatin ... and in case your sensitive about such things ... _Pardon el molestation de su trabajo_...

(quicktime diehards can exhibit near cult-like fanaticism, so I'm not taking any chances)


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks Pard DLing now

Stupid Quicktime


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


OMG they're awesome....
need.... DL..... FLACs..... now......









*edit*
only got the 320 MP3s....... dang...

*edit - part2*
got Hinder album in LAME...wohoooo.... i like "Lips of an angel"


Ya, FLAC makes a completely different sound than even the mp3's you can get from itunes. In fact, I won't be buying any more mp3's though itunes ever. I will either have to find deals on ebay/amazon or buy them from stores here in Houston, then rip them into a lossless format like FLAC.


----------



## Blue_Fire

can't foobar convert to flac? i know it can do mp4.


----------



## Niko-Time

Pointless to convert to flac. Lossy to lossless = big no no


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Pointless to convert to flac. Lossy to lossless = big no no


they're not saying convert to FLAC but rip to FLAC . .


----------



## kevg73

rip to flac would be great. same sound quality as the original WAV files on the CD and it takes up half the space

okay guys i need some help deciding on headphones. goldring DR150 or sennheiser HD580. it will be paired with a beresford DAC and used to mostly listen to alt, rock, and rap


----------



## s1rrah

To those of you who purchase music online ...

What's the best/cheapest place to get legit .flac quality music online? Yes, I mean a place I can actually pay for music.


----------



## Caramanos2000

Logitech 350s


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


To those of you who purchase music online ...

What's the best/cheapest place to get legit .flac quality music online? Yes, I mean a place I can actually pay for music.



















I also love FLAC, but for me if I want to pay for music i want a hard physical copy in my hands. I find eBay to be the best place to buy cheap second hand cd's, generally my collection has cost me about Â£4 shipped each. Plus it means you can sell it after.


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


To those of you who purchase music online ...

What's the best/cheapest place to get legit .flac quality music online? Yes, I mean a place I can actually pay for music.



















if our into metllica i know you can DL some of their stuff in flac from livemetallica.com . .. its ~$12/album.


----------



## Gollie

When the world wakes up to the fact that Apple is selling them 128k crap that is not worth archiving (trust me I have plenty of it) I think they will be very upset.


----------



## CyberDruid

Word


----------



## USlatin

Sirrah,

You kiddin' me? Thanks for the transfer, I bet you made it big cause you were concerned with degradation so it shows you care, plus I allready knew you did! Plus I sorta consider you part of the post production unit,







hehe...

CD, 
hope you saw it now... keep in mind only little sections of that will survive, and I need to re-shoot some of it cause the shutter wasn't syncing with the screen's frequency and that's why those stupid bands are there,but not bad for a little test... I hope some of it will remain

DJ,
you are f'ing hilarious dude









all of you converned with the smoke,
yea... my ears are running at about 150% overclock which causes the Brain to run faster too... all the extra heat causes my hair products to burn up into wicked smoke formations...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


When the world wakes up to the fact that Apple is selling them 128k crap that is not worth archiving (trust me I have plenty of it) I think they will be very upset.


OMGZ! 128?!?! hahahaah!!! pathetic!!! that's worse than CD yet they charge so much!!! pa-the-tickck


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


Sirrah,

OMGZ! 128?!?! hahahaah!!! pathetic!!! that's worse than CD yet they charge so much!!! pa-the-tickck


Naw nothing is worse than me! I am about as Lossy as it gets...I can't save a dime


----------



## Niko-Time

lolz


----------



## USlatin

HAHAHAH.... yea, Cyber Druid sucks cause he is only 16/44... with all the upgrading of his rigs he forgot to up his ears to be able to register higher bitrates and frequencies!

Gosh! CD don't you get it? Hardware will only get you so far... bionic implants FTW!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *USlatin*


HAHAHAH.... yea, Cyber Druid sucks cause he is only 16/44... with all the upgrading of his rigs he forgot to up his ears to be able to register higher bitrates and frequencies!

Gosh! CD don't you get it? Hardware will only get you so far... bionic implants FTW!


Does an e-peen count?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

LOL.... all these lossless format talking makin me hungry.....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD*


if our into metllica i know you can DL some of their stuff in flac from livemetallica.com . .. its ~$12/album.


Speaking of live performances in .FLAC format.

If any of you occasionally entertain an appreciation for the alt-country/no depression scene (think Wilco, Son volt, 16 horsepower, Sadies, Midlake, Palace Music, etc.) ... then you gotta check out the free .FLAC directory at Magnolia Electric Co.'s website.

Magnolia Electric Co. is todays answer to what drove Neil Young and Bob Dillan to write music ... story telling, moody, personal and totally domestic.

Tons and tons of shows ... most in .FLAC ... some sound really really good ... others not as good but still far and away better than most live recordings/boots. Just have to dig through all the shows.

They have archived shows back as far as 2003 ... tons of music ... I've downloaded almost a gig of stuff from them ...

Here's a track from a decent sounding show in Petaluma back on 3/31/07 ... great sense of the room and crowd ... the trumpet is lovely ... needs a tad of EQ to really get the kick drum up to what it would sound like in the room:

...

_Astrobel_ by Magnolia Electric Co.
(about 25meg)
...

One of the things I most love about decent headphones is exploring different room recordings ... really puts the sound stage aspect of cans to the test.

Anyway ... Here's a link to the main live show archive at Magnolia's main site:

Live Archive

...

(Yes ... I have a closet alt-country fixation)


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i wish there are more lossless format that has smaller size....
my HDs are almost full... got to many ....err....errr.... "action" movies







inside


----------



## CyberDruid

Thanks for the link S1rrah. I have a wide range of musical taste and aminly look for what I feel as authentic songwiritng in music. What I cannot stand is th crap they hav bn recycling to make a buck for 60 years...th same damn crap just reformated and restyled over and over and over...

Not sure who else might care for them but *Squirrel Nut Zippers Donna the Buffalo and S.C.O.T.S.* have burnt their way into my soul...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i wish there are more lossless format that has smaller size....
my HDs are almost full... got to many ....err....errr.... "action" movies







inside

Gotta love all those ACTION movies!


----------



## Gollie

I'm about to have to get another hard drive to hold my music. .Flac is going to take alot of room. What program do you use to rip to .Flac?


----------



## USlatin

Hey guys consider getting an external... you can get big ones and they are plenty fast to stream HD, let alone big music codecs and the best part is how easy it makes bringing your "space" to a friends house... (so you can listen to your stuff only while you are there) completely hassle free









I got a 1TB for $300 and you can set it up as a RAID0 or RAID1... I got it from the Dell site it is a myBook 1TB


----------



## caos800

So I just got a cheap pair of JVC HA FX-66 today. Also getting the Sennheiser HD485 for Christmas.


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm about to have to get another hard drive to hold my music. .Flac is going to take alot of room. What program do you use to rip to .Flac?

Foobar2000 converts to FLAC


----------



## kevg73

you can rip in apple lossless if you use itunes. its just edit>preferences>advanced>importing


----------



## USlatin

Sony Vegas will let you do all kinds of things you never even thought of. You can record a freakin song on it or render anything into anything at any compression so on and so forth... if you can afford $300 cans and an amp, and other stuffs that probably cost the same or more then hey... maybe one day you can also spare the $500 for a piece of software that will enable to manipulate both audio and video in any way you could dream of...


----------



## USlatin

Hey we were sittin' around with Michelle just hanging out and I thought of a stupid funny thing to film with her having to do with headphones... problem is the sun was setting already so I dragged her down to the park a few blocks down with the camera and tripod... what really sucks is that we did run out of light...







but who cares... it was just for fun... if it runs a bit better after re-cutting it then I might re-shoot it with rehearsals and time... oh and light! lol...

http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._the_park.html


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Hey we were sittin' around with Michelle just hanging out and I thought of a stupid funny thing to film with her having to do with headphones... problem is the sun was setting already so I dragged her down to the park a few blocks down with the camera and tripod... what really sucks is that we did run out of light...







but who cares... it was just for fun... if it runs a bit better after re-cutting it then I might re-shoot it with rehearsals and time... oh and light! lol...

http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._the_park.html

the link doesnt work buddy...
lol....


----------



## USlatin

CRAP!

leme-see

http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._the_park.html ?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
CRAP!

leme-see

http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._the_park.html ?

ok it opens up a page.... displaying "don't use firefox" stuff.... then i load it with IE..... it loads up.... got quicktime to display big question mark.... and..... still no sign of Michelle


----------



## CyberDruid

same here


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ok.... Bearslapping time!









hahahahahahahaha....... USLatin fail to be a geek!!!!


----------



## USlatin

fail to be a geek?!?!

I am tired! no fair... I IS a geek no matter what you say or how much dang blood you have in your humiliating animations

It loaded for me... ???


----------



## USlatin

THERE... GEEK THIS DJ!

lol!!!









so I fixored it:
http://www.earthandfireentertain.com..._the_park.html

Or:


QuickTime Videos

*EDIT:* I HAVE TO UPLOAD IT AGAIN cause for some reason I must have stopped the upload early... give it 10 minutes or so
DJ... shut up


----------



## CyberDruid

11 minutes

ARE you G33K enuf


----------



## CyberDruid

Damn QT all to hell and back

I guess I'll wait till it makes it to DVD









No Load for me M8


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Damn QT all to hell and back

I guess I'll wait till it makes it to DVD









No Load for me M8

Hahahah this thing? hahahah... not happening in million years








dude just dangit install it and wipe it out again or son'zin...

this was just a way to pass the time from 4:30 to 7pm... it is a mess... but it should help establish how big of a dork I really IS


----------



## CyberDruid

I have QT installed and I did it months ago for your last upload.

Every few days Apple tries to install abunch of "updates" to Mac-ify my rig and I am not having it!!!

When I install a Media Player I do not need three friggin updates opf unrelated i-tune crap up in my ma'

That aside it does not DL it does not load...so I guess I'll just pass.

I've been hating QT and RealPlayer for many many years...it's not likely to change.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA..... k k.... imma watch that later... i'm downloading something now







.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I have QT installed and I did it months ago for your last upload.

Every few days Apple tries to install abunch of "updates" to Mac-ify my rig and I am not having it!!!

When I install a Media Player I do not need three friggin updates opf unrelated i-tune crap up in my ma'

That aside it does not DL it does not load...so I guess I'll just pass.

I've been hating QT and RealPlayer for many many years...it's not likely to change.

oh well it is not DL'ing now cause I had to re-upload the whole thing CD... it has about 25% left to upload and I started it at 11:55pm-ish

sorry about the confusion, I have been half awake since like 10pm, just relaxing today, sorry about the messups... DJ, shut it!


----------



## CyberDruid

ANd after DJ Downloads I think he's going to have his hands full


----------



## USlatin

lol... DJ is a perv... lol


----------



## CyberDruid

This is an established fact! But we love him anyway.


----------



## USlatin

did you see it? it is up... BTW.. the first song is too low so I will fix that... the second will be 100% volume and will be too loud for the volume you set for the one before...

sorry, I cut it all in like 40min or so, I'll fix it and re-upload it


----------



## DJ.BigBear

WT*!...... seriously guys...... i'm just a normal geek!!! a geek gotta do what a geek gotta do right?








hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

on the other hand... i really need to get a lyfe now....








i haven't been outside for 3 days.... and i'm almost bored to death....

*edit*
HAHAHAHHAAHAHAHAHAHA... you're nuts man! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA









yea i'm feelin the love already


----------



## USlatin

glad you liked it


----------



## DJ.BigBear

God..... this movie loads ever so slowly.....
30 mins already and not even 25% done.... good job USLatin








geek pts -1









try uploadin to other host.... i'm dying to see the clip... all i can see for now is some dood opening a laptop and looking around like a maniac..... and suddenly he's scratching something under his jeans.... ewwwww










*edit*
after 48 minutes... i've managed to watch 80% of the movie...
the part when michelle sits down right next to that sick dood.....









*edit part2*
ok done watching....
ROFLMAO...... those crazy eyes.... lol

yo USLatin, say hi to Michelle for me


----------



## CyberDruid

Now there's a patient guy...

I'll try again...


----------



## CyberDruid

OKay NVM.

We need to get USLatin a proper host...apparently it will not resolve...


----------



## USlatin

??? it worked... I let it DL on my lappy and desktop... ???

well it was just a joke pass the time type of video anyway... no biggie... but if you get to see it it was funny and it showed my dork side


----------



## GuardianOdin

5.1 surround sound USB headphones, Mentor I believe. Not brand name,but they sound damn good to me.


----------



## brumby05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yes, they are... amazing overpriced POS









Let me just say that they are great for college. My dorm is extremely loud and the QC2 help when I want to play games, watch a movie, or even study. They are well worth the price.


----------



## USlatin

I bet they cancel out noise really well, but I doubt they sound as well as other headphones that cost the same. I would love a set of those for a plane.

What other noise canceling headphones are there?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yes, they are... amazing overpriced POS









lol...QC2 might be good for travel. I would never buy a pair but for people that don't want to research a truely good pair of headphones or HT for that matter, Bose will give you a good enough sounding setup and take all of your money.

Price/Performance with Bose is terrible...always has been.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brumby05* 
Let me just say that they are great for college. My dorm is extremely loud and the QC2 help when I want to play games, watch a movie, or even study. They are well worth the price.

When I first heard a set of QC2 headphones I was completely blown away. Coming form the Logitech 350 USB headset I should have been blown away. Before I learned about this club and head-fi.org I was waiting for an opportunity to drop $300.00 on a set myself.

I always knew that Bose was bad but I never knew any alternative. High quality cans are not usually advertised to the mainstream and therefore Bose gets all the individuals that are willing to pay top dollar for what they feel is "top quality sound." Unfortunately that is not the case.

Yes, you will enjoy the build and sound quality that Bose offers. Just know that there is a whole world of actual high quality headphones, amps, cables, DAC's, CD players, portable players, portable amps etc out there. Run over to www.head-fi.org and check it out.

If you are willing to spend $300 on QC2 you owe it to yourself to check out head-fi.

GL and try to keep your wallet in your pocket.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brumby05* 
Let me just say that they are great for college. My dorm is extremely loud and the QC2 help when I want to play games, watch a movie, or even study. They are well worth the price.

a pair of closed cans like DT770's will isolate almost as much and sound vastly superior, especially for games

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
I bet they cancel out noise really well, but I doubt they sound as well as other headphones that cost the same. I would love a set of those for a plane.

What other noise canceling headphones are there?

aside from IEM's sennheiser makes a line of noise canceling headphones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 

Price/Performance with Bose is terrible...always has been.









nuf said!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
I bet they cancel out noise really well, but I doubt they sound as well as other headphones that cost the same. I would love a set of those for a plane.

What other noise canceling headphones are there?

I have gone through several sets of "noise cancelling" headphones. They sound good but not great. When you take them off at 35,000' and you hear how loud it actually is inside a plane it will amaze you, crazy loud.

If I had to do it again, I would buy Shure earbuds. People seem to be happy with the performance they see out of them, and they don't have that huge case to add to my luggage when I travel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuardianOdin* 
5.1 surround sound USB headphones, Mentor I believe. Not brand name,but they sound damn good to me.

Gaming headphones club maybe?


----------



## 0031nek

i wanna join!! i got a Razer Barracuda HP1 Gaming Headphone!! Can i join?


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0031nek* 
i wanna join!! i got a Razer Barracuda HP1 Gaming Headphone!! Can i join?

first a question:

did you bring the butfor?


----------



## 0031nek

sorry for being noob, what is butfor?


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *0031nek* 
sorry for being noob, what is butfor?

for pooping silly. lulz


----------



## GI_Manny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
for pooping silly. lulz

hahaha i cant believe that was pulled off in a forum




































NICE


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

hahahaha








just abit of fun 0031nek.
im sure when fallen angel
comes online you'll get added.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
for pooping silly. lulz









lol thats great...
EDIT: Fallen hasnt added me and my a500's yet...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 







lol thats great...
EDIT: Fallen hasnt added me and my a500's yet...


Send him a PM and he should add you.


----------



## DUNC4N

Hd555


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DUNC4N* 
Hd555

PM Fallen to get on the list.


----------



## CyberDruid

Oh Lawdy


----------



## Chipp

Chillax guys, don't slam the poor guy with PMs. I added you. The world is safe again.


----------



## DUNC4N

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Chillax

Good word usage. Its in my top 10.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Chillax guys, don't slam the poor guy with PMs. I added you. The world is safe again.

Thanks for taking care of that Chipp.









My comp is down at the moment, it should be up by tomorrow.

I added 0031nek to the list.


----------



## s1rrah

Yo CDruid.

Here's a .WMV file of Slatins little bit, "Cans at the Park."

Don't try to stream it ... just download it by clicking the title link of the in-line video below (50 meg or so).

(BTW ... I happen to know some chicks who would have been stoked on the first song too!







I'm from TX, after all.)

...


Cans at the Park

...


----------



## Gollie

Food for thought/comment:
Although I have not hooked up the DAC yet (still in the mail) I felt that I was getting to much feedback/static in my cans. I turned off all those extra functions in the X-Fi control panel: crystalizer, 3d yada yada and one other I think (eax effects maybe). I had to turn my volume up a little bit more but the static and sound quality of my track got so much better.

Anyone else done this in the X-Fi control panel? It was a big let down to find out that all those extras I paid a premium for are actually quite terrible...sigh.


----------



## frisbeeofdeath51

Sennheiser HD 280 PRO

God i love these things!


----------



## Blue_Fire

Deftones-White Pony: Change. I Have never heard bass so clean. Really got to thank you guys for getting me way interested into good sound( or atleast far better than what i had.


----------



## kevg73

so yeah slightly more on topic...

i just ordered some goldring DR150's and a Beresford TC-7510 MK6/3 DAC. When these are delivered i think i will finally be happy with my home setup... my portable rig is a different story


----------



## cyber_monkey91

Icemat Siberias<<<

With soundcard!!!!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
so yeah slightly more on topic...

i just ordered some goldring DR150's and a Beresford TC-7510 MK6/3 DAC. When these are delivered i think i will finally be happy with my home setup... my portable rig is a different story

You should be happy with this setup. I've read good things about using the Beresford as a DAC and Amp.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Everytime I put on my cans my babe always seems to come over....whether I want her to or not...

Ear buds meh..they walk right by...

I think this is because no matter how loud they scream or yell, they can have a megaphone, you WON'T be able to hear a word they are saying.







Quite hillarious at times...that was before I had the cans running through my amp. Now, my DAC is "out for delivery!" She has no chance.

I think i'll have her send me text messages when she wants me to take them off so she can talk to me.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Woohoo! My comp is BACK!!

USlatin, your avatar looks different. I thought the camera was on the left side before.

Oh and I added cyber_monkey91 to the list.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ooo yeah...
i'll be having these headphones next month








ATH-ON3
ATH-ES7
ATH-ESW9
ATH-A500
ATH-A700
ATH-A900
ATH-AD700
ATH-AD900
ATH-W1000
ATH-W5000

AH-D1000
AH-D2000
AH-D5000

i'll take a pic when they arrived


----------



## Niko-Time

Grab the DR150 matey.

There is a thing called over obsessive with AT's...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Grab the DR150 matey.

There is a thing called over obsessive with AT's...

i'm using those headphones as demo units sonny.....
i sell AT adn Denon headphones


----------



## Niko-Time

Ya, become a retailer for Goldring ^^


----------



## Stillhouse

So I'm gonna be ordering some cans, either tomorrow or Monday. I'm thinking of getting the A700s, since people say they can be a little bright and my ears do need help in the highs. Are they worth the $ difference over the HD555, $120 for the A-T vs $90 for the Senns?


----------



## lessthanjake1241

I just ordered a pair of Hd215's, i hope they're good


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Ya, become a retailer for Goldring ^^

i could do that... but since it's UK brand.... i need someone to handle the shipment from there....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
So I'm gonna be ordering some cans, either tomorrow or Monday. I'm thinking of getting the A700s, since people say they can be a little bright and my ears do need help in the highs. Are they worth the $ difference over the HD555, $120 for the A-T vs $90 for the Senns?

these are two entirely different beasts. The A700's are better unamped and are great for electronic music, while the Senns are open, more airy and better for classical/jazz. They also perform best with an amp. For gaming and unamped use I'd get the ATH cans.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i could do that... but since it's UK brand.... i need someone to handle the shipment from there....


I'm up for it if you are


----------



## Stillhouse

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
these are two entirely different beasts. The A700's are better unamped and are great for electronic music, while the Senns are open, more airy and better for classical/jazz. They also perform best with an amp. For gaming and unamped use I'd get the ATH cans.

Groovy, that's sorted.







Now I just gotta decide what new case I want, P182 or P180B


----------



## USlatin

lol... I GET ME SPEAKERS SATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I'm up for it if you are

REALLY?
niceeeee.... hahahahahahahaha
maybe we should start talking business








but maybe later... i need to make a solid jump start for ATH and Denon first...
but i will contact you later for further business plan...


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
REALLY?
niceeeee.... hahahahahahahaha
maybe we should start talking business








but maybe later... i need to make a solid jump start for ATH and Denon first...
but i will contact you later for further business plan...









Ace


----------



## MasterShake

Didn't get to change the order to the a700's but I got some ATH A500's. sound great.


----------



## s1rrah

I used my E4C's with Zen/Amp combo for the past two days while assisting a family member with some very heavy labor (tire work on heavy equipment employed at various port facilities at Port of Houston).

The Zen/Amp combo fit perfect in my flame ******ant coveralls.

The fine sounds made the two days of backbreaking hell _almost_ enjoyable.

Glad it's over, though.

...

But throughout the entire debacle ... one thing kept coming to mind ...

And it was this:

...










...










I had no choice but to OBEY!

...


----------



## Chipp

I know this is a sort of "private" thread, but could we keep the discussion primarily on headphones? Straying off topic for a little while is OK it it's relevant, but this is still a normal thread in a normal forum of the site, and it's content should reflect that.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I know this is a sort of "private" thread, but could we keep the discussion primarily on headphones? Straying off topic for a little while is OK it it's relevant, but this is still a normal thread in a normal forum of the site, and it's content should reflect that.

...










...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I know this is a sort of "private" thread, but could we keep the discussion primarily on headphones? Straying off topic for a little while is OK it it's relevant, but this is still a normal thread in a normal forum of the site, and it's content should reflect that.

Sad but true...


----------



## CyberDruid

My Cans are the key to keeping my sanity. I shoulda started tuning out the world years ago.

Actually 20 years ago I was locked into my Ultralight Sennheisers and Sony Walkpro. I had to stop though when everyone else started doing it.

At that time I felt like I was making my own movie...and the Walkpro was providing the soundtrack









Those 45 minute commutes to NorthWestern seemed pretty short listening to my jam tapes.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
My Cans are the key to keeping my sanity. I shoulda started tuning out the world years ago.

Actually 20 years ago I was locked into my Ultralight Sennheisers and Sony Walkpro. I had to stop though when everyone else started doing it.

At that time I felt like I was making my own movie...and the Walkpro was providing the soundtrack









Those 45 minute commutes to NorthWestern seemed pretty short listening to my jam tapes.

yes, the other day I put in some Yo-Yo Ma and kicked back for about an hour. My wife said I looked and sounded so much better than I had before doing so. (rough couple of days)


----------



## USlatin

HEHEH... yea man! great to hear that you feel better dude!









I can't wait to get the cables to listen to music on these puppies while I work.


----------



## Heru

I finally received my velour ear pads for my cans, to replace the stock pleather ones. OMG, they are so comfy! They also appear to be thicker, putting more room between my ears and the speaker and seemingly making the soundstage slightly larger.










I'm quite pleased. One of my smaller, yet more satisfying purchases in a while.









Attached are a few pics of them and one of me enjoying my purchase.


----------



## Niko-Time

I remember those









Wow, they look comfier now.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I remember those









Wow, they look comfier now.

Haha. They're being babied and put to good use.









Next, I'm contemplating replacing the set's weird and chinsy 3-pin cord jack, modding and soldering in a female 3.5mm jack.


----------



## blade007

just bought a razer barracuda.


----------



## Djankie

i just bought the ATH-A900...and i will have it in like 1 week.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
yea... so I say we keep posting off-topic AND on-topic like we are now!

it is a club right? well clubs are supposed to be for both information AND fun!









who's with me?

























hahahahahahha kidding mate....

all the headphone related questions are mostly answered by Soloz2 without giving any room for additional infos..... ah come on... he's like the God of Headphones here.... he's OCN Headphones club Viking!!!!










and S1rrah as the God of IEM.............









*edit*
anyone ever seen Soloz2's pic?
lol... i'm really really really really curious.

*edit again*
what happened to some of the posts? they disappeared.......


----------



## Niko-Time

Cleared up for off topic posts...

Just start a thread in OT for all you guys's ramblings


----------



## DJ.BigBear

last sunday i got the chance to test out a DIY amp called P-Mini.









while it sounds great on MS-Pro, i just can't feel the vibrance with ATH.... infact it made my ATH sound narrower...
so i made a conclusion that this amp is not the perfect match for ATH cans.

*note*
that pic was not taken in my room....
it was a pic from a friend of mine from CHIP.co.id forum


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
and S1rrah as the God of IEM.............









Oh I'm no god of IEM's ... just very experienced with the Shure e4's ...









(wanted to nip that in the bud before it went viral)










...

RE: the banter / off topic ...

It's a _CLUB_ ... c'mon already ...

The title is not, "_The Sterile but Uber Detailed Analysis of High End Headphones Thread_..."

It's, "The OCN Headphones Club"

You think if you went to an equipment meet there would be heavies walking around making sure nobody made small talk?









...

I say, be spontaneous and technical where necessary ... humor makes anything better, especially 'Clubs' ... in fact, I think it's essential when socializing ... be it about high end headphones or anything else.

Buy also, be mindful of off topic RANTS or lengthy TIRADES off course ...

I think we got a bit carried away for a while there (technoviking does have a mysterious but disgusting appeal, after all) ... and that's why Chipp gave us a polite heads up ...

Besides ... admit it ... authority can be irritating at times to have to deal with (especially if your a viking).


----------



## Chipp

Like I said - I have no problem with brief runs off topic. In 20 pages I deleted 55 posts, and I only view 10 posts per page. A little extreme if you ask me.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

anyway is fine by me....

i just feel pity for USLatin.... he will not survive the burden of keeping dorkiness within him....








USLatin... simply the best dork i've ever met....









why not move the whole thread to offtopic area instead? but i think that might not be a good idea too.
or, maybe we need a place for OCN headphones club...
naaah.... nvm....


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Like I said - I have no problem with brief runs off topic. In 20 pages I deleted 55 posts, and I only view 10 posts per page. A little extreme if you ask me.

Yeah Probably a a bit much...if this thread were not high profile it would matter less.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
anyway is fine by me....

i just feel pity for USLatin.... he will not survive the burden of keeping dorkiness within him....








USLatin... simply the best dork i've ever met....









why not move the whole thread to offtopic area instead? but i think that might not be a good idea too.
or, maybe we need a place for OCN headphones club...
naaah.... nvm....

Personally ... (and I think Chipp would agree since he left those posts in) I think Slatins 'Cans vids' are great and perfectly on topic ...

I hope he makes some more ... maybe start a series?


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I hope he makes some more ... maybe start a series?

I personally would like to see a short about a guy who disappears into an alternate universe when he puts his cans on... or maybe just one where his girlfriend instantly stops complaining and actually singing the song he's listening to.


----------



## The Pook

Update meeeeee.

Just got some AKG K81DJs.







'Bout to order some OVC T20s too ...


----------



## s1rrah

So I was just sitting here for the past hour or so ...

Doing some more back/forth comparisons of the Shure e4c's and some Grado SR225's (Shures PWN every time) ... and I really got a bit bugged by the Grado's Ear-pads ... if you can even call them that.

Anyone else here have a set of Grado 225's?

If so ... is this what your ear-pads look like?

I mean ... there's really no pad at all ... I can feel the hard plastic of the speaker assembly against my head:

...










...










...

I mean, _just look at that!_

Grado makes some stellar stuff ... but for 250 dollars or more ... shouldn't the pads be ace?

Go figure, eh?

But anyway ... once again, from Amon Tobin, to Beethoven and back to Wolfmother ... the e4c's are markedly better ... and, believe it or not ... especially in the fullness/'roundness' of the bass ... such beautiful and stunning bass reproduction with the Shures ... I can't wait to try their higher end stuff.

Anyone else have issues with the Grado pads?

...


----------



## Heru

Those are HIDEOUSLY uncomfortable looking. I wonder if some of Grado's "comfies" or donut-like pads would it that model?

EDIT:

http://www.headphone.com/products/ac...acement-parts/

Scroll down for Grado section and potential replacements, if you're interested.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Those are HIDEOUSLY uncomfortable looking. I wonder if some of Grado's "comfies" or donut-like pads would it that model?

EDIT:

http://www.headphone.com/products/ac...acement-parts/

Scroll down for Grado section and potential replacements, if you're interested.

Thanks for the link ...

I know Soloz has some nice modded Sennheiser pads that will work ... but mostly I was just interested in other person's comments on their own 225's ...

Hard to believe they would be released like that ...

Was beginning to wonder if these weren't copies or something ...


----------



## Chipp

Nope, that's really how Grado shipped them. Looks as though those pads are quite worn down, but even new ones are open to the white plastic like that. Grado cans aren't known for their comfort.


----------



## CyberDruid

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh










Yeah ... those look posh indeed.

(how'd you cut your finger, BTW)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I was just sitting here for the past hour or so ...

Doing some more back/forth comparisons of the Shure e4c's and some Grado SR225's (Shures PWN every time) ... and I really got a bit bugged by the Grado's Ear-pads ... if you can even call them that.

Anyone else here have a set of Grado 225's?

If so ... is this what your ear-pads look like?

I mean ... there's really no pad at all ... I can feel the hard plastic of the speaker assembly against my head:

...










...










...

I mean, _just look at that!_

Grado makes some stellar stuff ... but for 250 dollars or more ... shouldn't the pads be ace?

Go figure, eh?

But anyway ... once again, from Amon Tobin, to Beethoven and back to Wolfmother ... the e4c's are markedly better ... and, believe it or not ... especially in the fullness/'roundness' of the bass ... such beautiful and stunning bass reproduction with the Shures ... I can't wait to try their higher end stuff.

Anyone else have issues with the Grado pads?

...











rofl. SR225's ship standard with bowls.
http://gradolabs.com/frameset_main.htm

Those look horribly uncomfortable. I've used bowls, comfies, c-pads, flats, pretty much you name it and I've found the senn pads I mod to be the best in both sound and comfort. And, they're cheaper (even after the mods) than anything else.


----------



## soloz2

bowls:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...fb43e3b32aef84
flats:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...fb43e3b32aef84
comfies:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...fb43e3b32aef84
c-pads:
http://headphile.com/page16.html


----------



## CyberDruid

Modding Rigs...brutal work...

The only thing that bugs me is I have a saggital crest like a dog







from running my jawbone so much...and that ridge presses on the head band.

Damn pointy head is the prob...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Cleared up for off topic posts...

Just start a thread in OT for all you guys's ramblings

Nice









link?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Nice









link?

read carefully USLatin....
hahahah... i misread his post too...


----------



## Niko-Time

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...ml#post3119683 Good sirs


----------



## CyberDruid

Lollage


----------



## Stillhouse

Just ordered my A700s.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

just ordered myself DV332


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
Just ordered my A700s.









Nice!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
just ordered myself DV332









Very nice!









I just... eh.. well, I need to order new filters for my Etymotics....


----------



## Gollie

Well it is Christmas time!

What did you get or what are you hoping to get?
(Only hi/fi or headphone related please)


----------



## Chipp

I got a Zune 30gb for Hanukkah.


----------



## CyberDruid

I bought some kind of fancy video thing///Creative Zen? for the wife.


----------



## Gollie

Everything in my sig except the x-fi is my Birthday/Christmas present...Gotta love the late November birthday!









Must be a lot of coal out there...only 3 people got headphone related Christmas presents?


----------



## reflex1989

Hey, can I join the club?! I'm wearing my Sennheiser HD580's right now (my first real set of headphones) and I freakin love them







. It sucks to listen to friends' iPod headphones now that I've realized what music is supposed to sound like lol.

Also, I have Shure e2c's that I use for long car/bus rides with noisy people around me







, a few pairs of vintage headphones that my brother gave me for free (he has a vintage audio eBay business; minnesotastereo, and Sony MDR-710's.

I dunno if we're supposed to include this but I usually use my custom cmoy OPA2227 portable headphone amp which is housed in an Altoids tin that I modded with black spray paint and an acrylic window and a red LED. (looks sweet







PM me if you want to see a pic) Also, I use my bro's Pioneer Elite System Receiver/Amplifier sometimes. I use Cardas Interconnects for both







.


----------



## Guffeh

Early Christmas Gift:

My brand new Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's.







Add me to the club.


----------



## Stillhouse

As I mentioned earlier, my A700s should be here by the end of the week.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Well it is Christmas time!

What did you get or what are you hoping to get?
(Only hi/fi or headphone related please)

umm... I got a SinglePower MPX3 SLAM!







and if no one buys my SP PPX3 in the next week or so I'm going to sell my Millet Max and keep my PPX3... then I'll have 2 SP amps







oh, btw... I like SP. lol

I also just got a Sonic Impact T-amp gen 2 yesterday and hooked it up to my computer with a pair of Onix Reference .5 speakers.

That and the pair of Onix Reference 1 monitors, Onix Reference 100 center, av123 x-ls rears, Marantz SR7001 receiver, 2 Onix Rocket ULW 10's w/ upgraded amps and a custom Mcalister Audio Phono Pre (tube) in my living room. dang that's a lot... buy some of my stuff so I can pay for it now!


----------



## USlatin

So I am kinda not into wanting to read this thread after that whole situation... Not that I am blaming anyone! This is an section with a topic and this is a community to help people and all... OCN FTW... I just wanna know where that thread is or if we are allowed to get outta control here... lol...

oh BTW.. off-topic picture:


----------



## Duckydude

My birthday is four days after Christmas lol, so I'm asking for an Auzen X-Fi Prelude and this headphone stand: http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html. I'm also asking for a Zhaolu DAC D3.0 for my birthday, shortly thereafter I should be getting a maxed out Millet MAX amp







, I already have my Beyer DT880's to keep me company until then







. When it is complete I shall have the ultimate setup







.


----------



## CyberDruid

Hey Hetero Ruggedly Handsome Flim Maker Dude:

Stop whimpering....







Chicks don't dig that...even if you wear cans.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...e-perfect.html


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
My birthday is four days after Christmas lol, so I'm asking for an Auzen X-Fi Prelude and this headphone stand: http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html. I'm also asking for a Zhaolu DAC D3.0 for my birthday, shortly thereafter I should be getting a maxed out Millet MAX amp







, I already have my Beyer DT880's to keep me company until then







. When it is complete I shall have the ultimate setup







.

be careful w/ that stand. I've heard that there are sharp edges. You might want to wrap something around it before you put your cans on it.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
be careful w/ that stand. I've heard that there are sharp edges. You might want to wrap something around it before you put your cans on it.

I'll keep that in mind, thanks.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I'll keep that in mind, thanks.

I actually went to TJ Max (do they have these everywhere) and picked up a nice piece of glass that I dont have any idea what it was made for. Maybe a vase of some sort. It is tall and slender (very desktop friendly). In any regard, it serves as a perfect headphone stand.

You don't have to get something that is ONLY made to hold headphones. Keep your eyes pealed and you might find something that works perfectly when it was in no way made to hold headphones.

Might be me but I kind of enjoy the bargain hunt.









GL


----------



## Namrac

Bottles also work well, 2 liter pop bottles fit my HD555's nicely.


----------



## Guffeh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Might be me but I kind of enjoy the bargain hunt.










Lol Gollie. I'm just like you, Sometimes I feel ghetto looking for things that weren't meant for the intended purpose I have for them, but that's what makes shopping fun (for me at least). Now if you add my girlfriend to the equation of shopping, all bets are down the drain, and very likely my bank account too.


----------



## Heru

$30 for that Woo stand? Crap.. why not use a $8-15 banana hanger?


----------



## CyberDruid

My AKGs came with a "nest" that works pretty well. You could probably make somthing like that from a pad in a small box.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Hey Hetero Ruggedly Handsome Flim Maker Dude:

Stop whimpering....







Chicks don't dig that...even if you wear cans.

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...e-perfect.html

HAHAHAH... random 60's inspired flash back... that kitty just earned that post an XXX rating! LOL!

So are we allowed to veer way off topic or what?

Anyone like the speakers?


----------



## USlatin

Hey Heru

you might have to pay S1rrah royalties for the "obey" bit...


----------



## Heru

Lol, sweet!

Okay so, I need a nice, mobile and lightweight pair of phones. My piercings disallow buds or any inner-ear ones of any kind, for the record. I would also prefer they be under $80.
GO!


----------



## USlatin

Glad to see you liked it









If you just want cheap and good why not Grado 60's... or are you saying only buds?


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
Glad to see you liked it









If you just want cheap and good why not Grado 60's... or are you saying only buds?

No no, I can't use buds. Only cans.

Yeah I was thinking Grado 60's myself, however I thought there might be better solutions out there and was wondering if anyone had other suggestions.


----------



## USlatin

It sounds like the 60's are gonna give you superb sound for the least money... being that you already have great cans I assume what you are looking for is a pair that you can go white water rafting with without having to worry much... so since the 60's are basically legendary for their bang for your buck... well there ya go


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
It sounds like the 60's are gonna give you superb sound for the least money... being that you already have great cans I assume what you are looking for is a pair that you can go white water rafting with without having to worry much... so since the 60's are basically legendary for their bang for your buck... well there ya go

Haha. Actually, their purpose would be to accompany my MP3 player and I through work days, teaching me beginning Norwegian Bokmal language until real classes open this spring.


----------



## Chipp

Senn PX100?

Would a clip-on style work with the piercings? Koss KSC75 is always a good bet.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Senn PX100?

Would a clip-on style work with the piercings? Koss KSC75 is always a good bet.

Clip-on? Don't know what those are, I'll have to look them up.

EDIT: Oh, these.










They might work.


----------



## Lemondrips

Add me to ze list







ATH-A700


----------



## Niko-Time

Either the Koss or the Grado SR60's. Both are very easy to drive. But if you are going to be out and about I'd vote for the Koss as they let less noise out, are more water resistant and easier to lug about.


----------



## Gollie

Does anyone in the group besides Soloz have a tube amp? I get plenty of expert advice over at head-fi but I would like to know what tube combinations some of you like here.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Clip-on? Don't know what those are, I'll have to look them up.

EDIT: Oh, these.










They might work.

Yeah man just enlarge the piercings and run the clips through...


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Yeah man just enlarge the piercings and run the clips through...











OMG! I didn't know what was going on with that picture until the 3rd or 4th time I looked at it.


----------



## blade007

holy S**t, ouch!


----------



## Niko-Time

UGHHHHH

Nipple


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
UGHHHHH

Nipple


I did not get it until I read this then scrolled back up.

Z
O
M
G


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Lol, sweet!

Okay so, I need a nice, mobile and lightweight pair of phones. My piercings disallow buds or any inner-ear ones of any kind, for the record. I would also prefer they be under $80.
GO!


what about akg k81dj's? since you want portable you might also want some isolation, which the sr60's don't give. If you will be in noisy environments then closed cans are a must.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Does anyone in the group besides Soloz have a tube amp? I get plenty of expert advice over at head-fi but I would like to know what tube combinations some of you like here.

that really all depends on what amp you have.

Generally I like Sylvania and RCA tubes, but I've also had some very nice sounding Russian tubes as well. Also generally NOS tubes sound better than current production tubes.

I haven't really rolled any tubes in my max, but in my ppx3 I really like the RCA cleartop 6CG7's that I have in there now. For my mpx3 I currently have a sylvania 6sn7gtb in the driver position, but I'm gettin an adapter made so I can use my RCA cleartop 6gu7's in there. See how I like that.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

woot just got my ER6i's. they are sweet and totally blow the crossroads out the the water


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *||LAW||Doom* 
woot just got my ER6i's. they are sweet and totally blow the crossroads out the the water

Nice, I'm glad you like them!

To satisfy my own curiosity, what tips are you using?

(don't know if you've figured this out yet; putting them in upside down and wrapping the cords over the tops of your ears drops microphonics to almost nothing, to the point I would feel comfortable running with them if I wasn't' concerned about sweat or, you know, traffic)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
(don't know if you've figured this out yet; putting them in upside down and wrapping the cords over the tops of your ears drops microphonics to almost nothing,

Same holds true for any Shure e4, e5 users out there ...

Upside down sounds better.



Although with the e4's ... I get body sounds (microphonics?) no matter the orientation ...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Same holds true for any Shure e4, e5 users out there ...

Upside down sounds better.



Although with the e4's ... I get body sounds (microphonics?) no matter the orientation ...









Some manufacturers are starting to wise up and tout their over-the-ear designed buds as a sales tool. But, you've not heard microphonics until you've heard some Ety's... It's the the point that breathing makes deafening noise if the cable happens to be touching your chest. I'd say it's their biggest flaw.







And yeah, microphonics are the cable amplifying any noises from bumping into things, etc. It's because of the air-tight design of IEMs, though I've never researched exactly why it's caused.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 







Some manufacturers are starting to wise up and tout their over-the-ear designed buds as a sales tool. But, you've not heard microphonics until you've heard some Ety's... It's the the point that breathing makes deafening noise if the cable happens to be touching your chest. I'd say it's their biggest flaw.







And yeah, microphonics are the cable amplifying any noises from bumping into things, etc. It's because of the air-tight design of IEMs, though I've never researched exactly why it's caused.

Well ... one thing I can say about the Shures is that they have a really well constructed set of cords ... very thick ... very strong ...

I've snagged them on things many times and no problem.

I want to try some of the Ety's ... but will most likely wait until I can buy near the top-of-the-line mark ... ($$$$) ...







... may be a while.


----------



## CyberDruid

I still cannot believe how expensive cabling is...I'm still at Monster-Cable level


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I still cannot believe how expensive cabling is...I'm still at Monster-Cable level









*FREE TIP:* _Stay at the monster cable level._

(but that's just me)

...

<braces for the assault>


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well ... one thing I can say about the Shures is that they have a really well constructed set of cords ... very thick ... very strong ...

I've snagged them on things many times and no problem.

I want to try some of the Ety's ... but will most likely wait until I can buy near the top-of-the-line mark ... ($$$$) ...







... may be a while.

They're more affordable than you might think - $159 at B&H Photo for the ER4P. I love Ety's sound signature, perhaps more than I should







Now that I've got some decent amplification (headphone out from an HK AVR210) they're really singing.

Re the above posts: I believe that cables are more of a sound tweak than a drastic change. The icing on a well-baked cake, if you will. I'd hardly spend a ton of money on them until you've got a pretty much maxed setup to run them in and just want a slight change in color of sound. Again, IMO, connection quality and conductivity > exotic materials and styles.


----------



## ||LAW||Doom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Nice, I'm glad you like them!

To satisfy my own curiosity, what tips are you using?

(don't know if you've figured this out yet; putting them in upside down and wrapping the cords over the tops of your ears drops microphonics to almost nothing, to the point I would feel comfortable running with them if I wasn't' concerned about sweat or, you know, traffic)

Im using the tri-flange's. Havent bothered to open up the foamies yet. Man, that turning them upside down thing really does work! I tried it at the YMCA today and I couldnt hear myself breathing or anything. I dont plan on working out or running with these because thats kinda dangerous with IEMS since they block out noise. Ill stick to my cruddy Sony S2's for that.


----------



## soloz2

try them both ways. My denon's are more comfortable and fit better right side up


----------



## Stillhouse

Darn it Newegg! So I ordered my new cans Tuesday, 3 business day shipping(UPS), and as of last night they were already in San Antonio. I check again this morning and they're not scheduled to be delivered until the 27th!







Say what?!? Meanwhile the P182 I ordered from Provantage on Tuesday(3 day shipping too, via FedEx) is already on the truck for delivery today.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stillhouse* 
Darn it Newegg! So I ordered my new cans Tuesday, 3 business day shipping(UPS), and as of last night they were already in San Antonio. I check again this morning and they're not scheduled to be delivered until the 27th!







Say what?!? Meanwhile the P182 I ordered from Provantage on Tuesday(3 day shipping too, via FedEx) is already on the truck for delivery today.

I ordered from newegg on Sunday, 3 day shipping. I had tracking numbers Sunday evening, and scheduled deliveries of today and tomorrow (3 packages total) and all 3 showed up last night


----------



## DJ.BigBear

damn.... my a900 start acting up all of a sudden.... the right drivers sometimes won't sound








i squeeze the cup a bit to the right and now it sounds just fine.....
seems like a loose cable inside the cup....
dang....

actually my whole PC starting to giving me more problems these days...
i think my PSU is failing... the rail drops (vcore 1.325 detected at 1.29x-1.28x)


----------



## sti_boy

Just found this thread.
Primary listening rig is Senn 650's with X-can V3 amp
Portable rig is Westone UM-2 IEM's and sometimes Sen PX100 (though rarely)
sources vary from my sound-card to iPod classic, iAudio X5 to cambridge audio Azur 640 v2.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

after unplugging my headphone for 1 night.... now it seems to function well again...

dang... what is wrong with my PC+Headphone....
i think i need to get new PSU ASAP


----------



## Gollie

Do you have a battery backup?

I have an APC and it helps imo


----------



## DJ.BigBear

yep got APC 1000VA
i think it's my PSU....

*edit*
ok.... my A900 is busted alright...
need to send em back...


----------



## Stillhouse

Try running off of the UPS, just straight from the wall outlet to rule that possibility out. Then get a multimeter and test your PSU:

http://www.driverheaven.net/guides/testingPSU/


----------



## soloz2

too bad you live so far away. I could help u w/ that cable problem of yours









yeah a new PSU might be in order.


----------



## Gollie

How does one get a PSU in Indonesia?

I hate how noisy the PC is in general. SO MANY electrical parts all working together.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

we just go to an electronic/PC concentrated mall








we still can't apply online shopping over here, low security system, and effed up law enforcer.


----------



## Djankie

is it possible that when 1 side of ur headphone dies, (cable is dead) to fix it urself?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djankie* 
is it possible that when 1 side of ur headphone dies, (cable is dead) to fix it urself?

yes, but if it is still has warranty... why fix it yourself?
mine dead... and sending em back to japan to get new ones


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
yes, but if it is still has warranty... *why fix it yourself?*
mine dead... and sending em back to japan to get new ones









to upgrade the cables of course


----------



## soloz2

plus by sending it back you don't have them for a while









if you can solder and need a new headphone cable I can help you out with parts


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
plus by sending it back you don't have them for a while









if you can solder and need a new headphone cable I can help you out with parts









LOL.....
naaaah... i'll pass....


----------



## darkninja420

can i get in? Icemat Siberia's


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkninja420* 
can i get in? Icemat Siberia's

gaming headphones group


----------



## USlatin

while not really as portable as it should be and using a horrible RadioShack adapter for the Treo's extra-small phono... and the 6-ft cable...
and while the VERY small the MixPre is still not small enough to stand any chance in making it into your jean pockets... lol...

I still found that after calibrating the pre-amps to enjoy their gorgeous sound and turning the headphone level down to match the settings... this does sound good... hehehe... VERY good...

I KNOW... my headphones suck... so what? save it... don't wanna hear it









I'd love to hear what you guys might think of the MixPre's sound on a decent set o' cans...
BTW I can only go to 4 on the pre amp levels even though I have the volume on the Treo at about 15%

Next up I am gonna try the MixPre on the Events but that will be tricky as they are powered... but still I would like to get the sound of the Pre on it... hummm... might not be worth the batteries... I need a power module

I think it is worth the batteries... hahahaha... well not really... not with the Event 20/20's rocking the house (and the neighbor's)
but it would be nice to finally get a AA battery charger for the Digital and then this... well maybe if I had a better set of cans...lol

wait! and an Ipod or something cause the Treo's plug is a pain in the arse


----------



## soloz2

lol... I could fit about 10 of my portable rigs in yours!


----------



## USlatin

but I bet mine not only serves more purposes but also matches all of your amps and maybe beats most...









yea... I am no t using it as a portable really... I only put this together for you guys... no need to do it now that I got the work speakers.... Event 20/20's!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USlatin* 
but I bet mine not only serves more purposes but also matches all of your amps and maybe beats most...









yea... I am no t using it as a portable really... I only put this together for you guys... no need to do it now that I got the work speakers.... Event 20/20's!









it might be comparable to my tomahawk, but I don't think it could compete with any of the 3 tube amps Ive got at the moment


----------



## USlatin

no, no tube bashing was done... just solid








I was talking about the portables or for that matter many solid non-portables... I would have no idea though... and while the headphone jack is supposed to be excellent it might not be overdone as the only important parts for us are those that have to do with the actual recorded signals... hearing what you are editing is one thing and there you have to go for broke, but on location monitoring only needs to be completely clear and loud if necessary... but not audiophile necessarily... that's for the editing bay


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
it might be comparable to my tomahawk, but I don't think it could compete with any of the 3 tube amps Ive got at the moment









@Soloz2

...

Can you comment a bit on the Tomohawk? And, specifically how it meets up with Ray's comments on being built to improve the soundstage of IEMs?

Haven't seen/read too much about it.

Also, if you've already covered it elsewhere just forward the links.


----------



## SlyFox

Hope I qualify with these: Sennheiser HD 205


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@Soloz2

...

Can you comment a bit on the Tomohawk? And, specifically how it meets up with Ray's comments on being built to improve the soundstage of IEMs?

Haven't seen/read too much about it.

Also, if you've already covered it elsewhere just forward the links.










I have some comments about it in my headphone review thread. there is a link in the essential audio sticky.

about increasing the soundstage, yes a little, but mostly it just offers a lower noise floor and more detail. When compared to the headphone out of most portables there is no contast.


----------



## caos800

w00t! Santa came early this year. Add the Sennheiser HD 485 to my (short) list.


----------



## Aura

Mmm, my newest upgrades are making my music delicious. I know that the C&C has had some negative feedback (notably in one of Head-Fi's largest portable threads), but for $65 it is quite satisfactory.

I was listening to No Such Thing by John Mayer earlier, and I felt as if I was sitting 2 feet in front of him while he was recording. Acoustic eargasm ftw.


----------



## soloz2

I found the C&C to be a fun amp, great when listening on Senns to rock.

Your cans should get better over the next 100 hours


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I found the C&C to be a fun amp, great when listening on Senns to rock.

Your cans should get better over the next 100 hours









which C&C? XO?
dang that amp looks sexeeeehhh


----------



## soloz2

the box v2 and box+


----------



## DanNEBTD

I might get banned for this but here it goes . .

how are the Bose IEM's? . .the $100 ones?

I ask because my GF's sister only wants her triports and will not even try anything else. Her old ones broke so I got her a gift certificate. In the off chance she already picked up another pair I would like to suggest the IEMs (since she's on the crew team) to use while working out.

Again, not my preference and Im not going to try and convert her.


----------



## soloz2

rofl. they aren't that great

get a pair of d-jays for the same price and never look back. just give them to her and let her decide.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

REJECTEEEDDDDDDD!!!!!!


----------



## Stillhouse

Happy happy, joy joy! My A700 will be here today! Just checked the UPS tracking and they're out for delivery. Gonna rock the casbah tonight!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
I might get banned for this but here it goes . .

how are the Bose IEM's? . .the $100 ones?

I ask because my GF's sister only wants her triports and will not even try anything else. Her old ones broke so I got her a gift certificate. In the off chance she already picked up another pair I would like to suggest the IEMs (since she's on the crew team) to use while working out.

Again, not my preference and Im not going to try and convert her.

The BOSE are not IEM's by the way ...

They rest right outside/on top of the ear ...

Haven't heard them, though.


----------



## s1rrah

If you had to chose a pair costing _500 dollars or less_ ...


Which Pair Would You Chose?

...

(it's a fun interactive game involving headphones!)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
If you had to chose a pair costing _500 dollars or less_ ...


Which Pair Would You Chose?

...

(it's a fun interactive game involving headphones!)











I'd find a used pair of Grado RS1's and do a partial trade for them!


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
The BOSE are not IEM's by the way ...

They rest right outside/on top of the ear ...

Haven't heard them, though.










I was referring to these ???


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DanNEBTD* 
I was referring to these ???










Right ...

They don't form a seal the way real IEMs do ...

The nozzles are sort of just pointing into the canal ... and with zero to very little noise cancellation.

Whereas with true IEMS their is an air tight seal (like wearing really good ear plugs) and the nozzle is much further into the ear.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'd find a used pair of Grado RS1's and do a partial trade for them!









Well the RS2's are within range ... but for the life of me, I can't spend money on quality gear with such a crappy interface.

I'm going to go with Audiotechnica or Sennheiser I think ... preferably Audiotechnica since I've long been a user of their mics and also like the design of the cans ... don't know too much about them though which is why I wanted some feedback on those from the above linked page.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Mmm, my newest upgrades are making my music delicious. I know that the C&C has had some negative feedback (notably in one of Head-Fi's largest portable threads), but for $65 it is quite satisfactory.

I was listening to No Such Thing by John Mayer earlier, and I felt as if I was sitting 2 feet in front of him while he was recording. Acoustic eargasm ftw.

Out of all the music that I have ripped from the original CD to Appleloss/.FLAC *John Mayer - Heavier Things* sounds the best. The whole CD has zero or almost zero floor noise (a rarity i'm coming to find) and the detail in his guitar skills is amazing. I have been to one of his shows and I sat (well stood) on the second row. I can tell that he or his sound engineer take great pride in their recording. Every track takes me back to that wonderful evening.

Edit: Check out the new picture of my amp! Nikon FTW!

Since I got my setup complete, I have started to question some of my favorite artists and the producers they use. It is very easy to tell which producers take pride in their work and which rush with little regard for the details.


----------



## Stillhouse

UPS just dropped off my A700s about 15 minutes ago. Very nice headphones, money well spent. I even got the cable to connect my X-Fi to my front panel jacks in the mail today:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...982990dea9b21c

Now the break-in process begins.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well the RS2's are within range ... but for the life of me, I can't spend money on quality gear with such a crappy interface.

I'm going to go with Audiotechnica or Sennheiser I think ... preferably Audiotechnica since I've long been a user of their mics and also like the design of the cans ... don't know too much about them though which is why I wanted some feedback on those from the above linked page.

yeah well I'm planning on selling both my CDP and DAC and just getting a nice CDP and then modding it later. I'm considering a Music Hall CD25 (or CD25.2) or an Onix CD5. They are all highly regarded CD players stock and if you put about $500 into modding them will beat out most players under about $2k.

Although I've considered just saving for a Marantz SA8001 too.

So then my source will be up to par, I've got a SP MPX3 SLAM amp so I'll be able to handle a pair of RS1's


----------



## DJ.BigBear

dang.... i need more money to bail out my headphones.....








(this should be in sister thread... but what the heck







)


----------



## soloz2

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DanNEBTD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Merry Christmas everyone!









And Merry Christmas to you . . Dad loves the pads and amp


----------



## XaNe

a Very Merry Christmas
can i join i have senn px100's jvc machmellow's and brand new senn hd555's


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Merry Christmas gents, let the hours of burn in begin! lol
HD215's failry underated cans, sound great even un burned.
need to add HD 555's to my can list on page 1 they sound amazing!


----------



## XaNe

im breaking my hd555's in with some Pink Floyd and some BT


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
Merry Christmas gents, let the hours of burn in begin! lol
HD215's failry underated cans, sound great even un burned.
need to add HD 555's to my can list on page 1 they sound amazing!

rofl.

I didn't get any cans for Chrismas... but I did get some shiny new speakers


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

what speakers did you get soloz2?

I'm burning my pairs in with the this is K2 HD sound album.
so relaxing.


----------



## Aura

Merry Christmas Audiophiles!

I'm listening to Vince Guaraldi Trio's O Tannenbaum.

Check this out - I lack a portable player right now, but I'm going an alternate route with my phone now that I have a 2GB MicroSD card.

Samsung Sync > 3.5" adapter > Interconnect > C&C v2 > AKG K81DJ

It actually sounds decent, about on-par with my sister's iPod







.


----------



## Neutrino

Well I ordered a Sennheiser HD 280 Pro off newegg last thursday for 80.83 w/ shipping. Got them in yesterday and have been enjoying them very much. I previously had a Shure e2c but these are noticably better sounding and more comfortable. And for the first time i have actually had to turn down bass boost on my archos 504. Currently listening to Berlioz Requiem by Atlanta Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## MasterShake

Merry Christmas fellow Audio Finatics








Howcome am not on the list with my humble ATH A500's?


----------



## gonX

Hey you can add HD595's to the list from me







Got them for christmas... they sound awesome, but I am confident they can sound 10 times better with another soundcard and perhaps an amplifier.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
what speakers did you get soloz2?

I'm burning my pairs in with the this is K2 HD sound album.
so relaxing.

great CD isn't it?

lets see... I redid my whole home theater setup (minus the TV... that's next, but will probably be at least 6 months down the road) I also combined my Home Theater with my 2 channel setup from the office so I have more room in my apartment. To replace my office setup I have a T-amp and a pair of Onix Reference .5 speakers.

So anyway here's what I've got now








Onix Reference 1 LE Monitors for mains
http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=23.1
Onix Reference 100 center
http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=26.1
Onix Reference .5 for rear surrounds
http://www.av123.com/products_produc...s&product=80.1

for subs I haven't received them yet, but I'm getting two Onix Rocket ULW10's with an all new 500w digital amp. They should be here mid January
http://www.av123.com/products_produc...rs&product=6.1

and for the receiver I picked up a Marantz SR7001
http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo...umber=MASR7001

I also got this stand:
http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Z-lin...oductDetail.do

Oh, and I have a new phono pre amp for my turn table on order from Mcalister Audio. It's an all new, all tube design that hasn't even made it on their website yet. Mcalister Audio is a Canadian company, whom I've met the owner so I emailed him and he's building me the new design with a couple tweaks to suit exactly what I want









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Merry Christmas Audiophiles!

I'm listening to Vince Guaraldi Trio's O Tannenbaum.

Check this out - I lack a portable player right now, but I'm going an alternate route with my phone now that I have a 2GB MicroSD card.

Samsung Sync > 3.5" adapter > Interconnect > C&C v2 > AKG K81DJ

It actually sounds decent, about on-par with my sister's iPod







.

when you get a new DAP get one with a line out so you can get a LOD for even better sound!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
Merry Christmas fellow Audio Finatics








Howcome am not on the list with my humble ATH A500's?









talk with fallen, he keeps up the first post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Hey you can add HD595's to the list from me







Got them for christmas... they sound awesome, but I am confident they can sound 10 times better with another soundcard and perhaps an amplifier.

save up and get a nice tube amp for those cans... they'll sing for you then


----------



## XaNe

lucky







Xi-Fi Card coming tomorrow i hope i notice a huge difference with my new headphones


----------



## J.Harris

May I join? I have a pair of ATH-a700's, and some JVC Marshmallows if they count.

Jacob


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Just got some Bose In ear Headphones ($99)

I also have a pair of ICEMAT Siberia that i use for the Desktop


----------



## MadCatMk2

tadah









Ozaki PH-009
Rare, cheap, good 5.1 n solid.


----------



## wire

I'm already on the list, I just need you to add me with my new headphones. I'm getting ATH-AD700s in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## soloz2

I think the only 5.1 headphones accepted are the medusa or equivalent.

I decree that bose is not allowed!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
save up and get a nice tube amp for those cans... they'll sing for you then









Hmm, if they exist for under 100 bucks... then maybe







I am upgrading to the darkside...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Hmm, if they exist for under 100 bucks... then maybe







I am upgrading to the darkside...

used you should be able to find a nice little dot II for around there. look for a + or ++ and be sure to ask about hum and arching. (you don't want one that does either)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
used you should be able to find a nice little dot II for around there. look for a + or ++ and be sure to ask about hum and arching. (you don't want one that does either)

For around 100 bucks? Do you know any place where they have it for $70? I just calculated and noticed I only had 70


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
For around 100 bucks? Do you know any place where they have it for $70? I just calculated and noticed I only had 70

you gotta find used, look on ebay, head-fi, etc


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you gotta find used, look on ebay, head-fi, etc

Okay, cheers


----------



## s1rrah

So here's one for those with knowledge of ohms and what not.

I'm a hair's breadth away from pulling the trigger on a set of Senn. HD600's but I'm wondering how difficult they are to drive.

I have the practical devices xm4, which works great with my shures and the grado sr80s and sr225's ... but it didn't (on the low output jumper setting) work to well with the Beyer DT880's I tried a while back.

I didn't try the Beyers with the XM4 set to it's highest output mode (+25db) so I don't know if it would have pushed the 880's better or not ... at it's low output mode the Beyers sounded sort of thin and definitely distorted at the high end of the volume knob.

So ... how about the Senn HD600's? Will they be a bit easier to drive than the Beyer DT880's? The Beyers are 250ohm and the Senns are 300ohms.

I'm not too sure about how ohms affect things but thought a few of you might be able to comment.

This is what Practical Devices lists as it's output specs for the XM4 amp that I have:

Maximum Gain: +23.1 dB (gain jumpers in), +12.7 dB (gain jumpers out)

...


----------



## soloz2

the Senns are probably a little harder to drive than the beyers, but in different ways. The beyers could use a bit more gain, but the senns could use some current to make them sing.

You'll probably be alright for now, even my little tomahawk can drive my hd580's with ease. Not as well as my mpx3, but that's in a totally different league.


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
great CD isn't it?

Yeah man it's a pretty awesome collection of sounds
really relaxing.
its a rather good format aswell if your short for hdd space.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I think the only 5.1 headphones accepted are the medusa or equivalent.
I decree that bose is not allowed!









The thing i dont get about madusa 5.1's
My HD 555 and HD215 have a much better sound stage for picking
out directional sound and they are stereo cans where as the
madusa's have 4 drivers per ear.

They arn't terrible but i would say most Sennheisers destroy them
In both sound and build quality.

I guess you could say they are audiophile gamer grade just for the fact
they have so many speakers lol

Oh yeah totally, death to bose lmao


----------



## Clinic

I'm down. HD280Pros here.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

The list has been updated. I'm sorry for being late and missing some of you. I have a few questions though.

Where should the Ozaki PH-009 go?

Also, should I move all the Bose headphones to the gaming section?


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
The list has been updated. I'm sorry for being late and missing some of you. I have a few questions though.

Where should the Ozaki PH-009 go?

Also, should I move all the Bose headphones to the gaming section?

there should be a section "oh why did i buy" and put the bose in there
lmao just kidding.

I would have said Ozaki PH-009's were a gaming headset imo.


----------



## gonX

Let them stay in the audiophile section, as they are audiophile headphones, just at a low quality and a low bang per buck ratio


----------



## piggy1918

I just got UE super.fi 3's, do those count, can I get on the list?!?!









Oh, and I also have the FX33 Marshmallows.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
The list has been updated. I'm sorry for being late and missing some of you. I have a few questions though.

Where should the Ozaki PH-009 go?

Also, should I move all the Bose headphones to the gaming section?

take the bose out. they aren't worthy of being listed with all the other 'real' headphones.


----------



## XFreeRollerX

whatever bose makes good audio

just over priced


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
For around 100 bucks? Do you know any place where they have it for $70? I just calculated and noticed I only had 70


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you gotta find used, look on ebay, head-fi, etc

I'm late to this party, but here's a link to the Little Dot 2 ++ that seems to be highly recommended on Head-Fi.

Link

Might be getting one myself in a few months, if they're still around.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'm late to this party, but here's a link to the Little Dot 2 ++ that seems to be highly recommended on Head-Fi.

Link

Might be getting one myself in a few months, if they're still around.

Not exactly cheap... I'll stick to my JVC amp just to compensate for the extra ohms...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Not exactly cheap... I'll stick to my JVC amp just to compensate for the extra amps...

There is a lot of value in that amp; it compares to others that cost 2-3 times as much.

But yeah, $150 would be a lot for me too.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
There is a lot of value in that amp; it compares to others that cost 2-3 times as much.

But yeah, $150 would be a lot for me too.

Whoops, fixed a rather big typo







ohms not amps.

And yes - so I've heard


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
whatever bose makes good audio

just over priced

if bose spent 10% of what they spend on advertisint on R&D they could make some good speakers. They don't have anything that I would call good, especially for the prices they charge.

Yes some bose equipment is better than some other equipment, but if you compare similarly priced stuff then bose does not have a single good product.


----------



## Aura

My parents opened up a Bose Wave Radio yesterday at my grandfather's house, ironically enough







.

There was a note packaged in the box saying that Bose invests 100% of sales revenue back into R&D. I think I need to see some







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
My parents opened up a Bose Wave Radio yesterday at my grandfather's house, ironically enough







.

There was a note packaged in the box saying that Bose invests 100% of sales revenue back into R&D. I think I need to see some







.

monkeys are expensive!


----------



## XaNe

bose just sold my grandmother a 4gb nano for $400 im pissed


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XaNe* 
bose just sold my grandmother a 4gb nano for $400 im pissed

Damn! That's highway freaking robbery.


----------



## Niko-Time

Guys, some of this belongs in the sister thread


----------



## FR4GM4ST3R

Sign me up!

Icemat Siberia (White)


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
monkeys are expensive!









LOL good one. I don't get it. why do you guys need headphone amps? unless ur using portable players i don't get the need







.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
LOL good one. I don't get it. why do you guys need headphone amps? unless ur using portable players i don't get the need







.

Some hard to drive cans really need a headphone amp to perform, such as my Beyer DT880's. Plus an amp sounds so much better than coming directly out of a sound card.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
LOL good one. I don't get it. why do you guys need headphone amps? unless ur using portable players i don't get the need







.

_For G L O R Y!!_










(sorry ... just watched 300)

...

And there's also some very real world technical advantages involving certain cans with certain ohm/impedance specifications which just won't sound good with your average Ipood, Cd player or sound card.

In other words ... some cans need some JUICE to really perform.


----------



## MasterShake

lol Ah. Guess my A500's don't fall under that category. Probably those $300+ headphones.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MasterShake* 
lol Ah. Guess my A500's don't fall under that category. Probably those $300+ headphones.

64 ohms... so yes, they do fall into that category


----------



## Djankie

what amp best for the ath a900, and what does it change about the sound ( yes i have no idea what i should use an amp for)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
take the bose out. they aren't worthy of being listed with all the other 'real' headphones.

I took the Bose headphones out of the list and make another list for Bose headphones. Crappy and overprice as they may be; they're still headphones.







Let me know if you want the Bose list to be completely eliminated.

Also, what do you want to do with members who have different types of headphones? If I recall correctly, there are members with gaming and audiophile grade headphones.

EDIT: We're 6 posts away from 1,337 posts!!


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djankie* 
what amp best for the ath a900, and what does it change about the sound ( yes i have no idea what i should use an amp for)

AT-HA20 is good for Audio Technica entry level headphones.
or Millet Max, or Little Dot


----------



## soloz2

we could have a training wheels section for Bose... LOL

Yeah i like my Max with my a700's.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
we could have a training wheels section for Bose... LOL


----------



## CyberDruid

Loving these AKG701 more n more. That little Xiang Sheng tube amp is actually very nice..zero background noise...


----------



## airbozo

<---- Turtle Beach HPA2, 5.1 detail goodness.... Looking over my shoulder for the sneak attack...


----------



## Duckydude

I'm loving my Beyer DT880's, they defiantly sound better with my new Auzen X-Fi Prelude, a lot more soundstage and definition than crappy Realtek sound, my setup is now 70% complete.

Auzen X-Fi Prelude > Zhaolu DAC D3 > Millet MAX (Will have in a two or three weeks or so) > Beyer DT880's.


----------



## Djankie

does an amp improve soundstage ?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Djankie* 
does an amp improve soundstage ?

It can, depending on the amp and the cans in question. Different amps have different sound attributes, just like different headphones do.


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

lmao i like the new bose corner.


----------



## kevg73

add some goldring DR150's to my headphones... just got them for xmas


----------



## Gollie

Radiohead is so awesome!

Santa was good to Gollie this year. Amp powered up, Cans on, Nikon D40x in hand. Click Click Click...

Talk about going into the zone.


----------



## Azazel

This question is probably really stupid but I want to ask anyways. Headphone amps seem simple enough if you know about electronic circuitry to order a board and put one together yourself. Why on earth are they soo expensive compared to decent headphones? From what I have seen so far while researching before buying ad700's, pretty good headphones = $200ish but a good amp cost $300-400 and sometimes higher. Thats without a good outisde dac which piles even more money on top of the headphones + amp. I was thinking about getting an amp till I saw the price and my heart skipped a beat lol.


----------



## Gollie

Good quality sound comes at a heafty premium.


----------



## Duckydude

Well headphone amps don't have to be that expensive, but yes to get an amp that will mesh well with $200 headphones is around $400, but if you can build it yourself it will be cheaper. They have so many components in them that can be upgraded and the like that the price really gets high. We should have a sub-thread for headphones amps: OCN Headphone AMP Club: Because Explaining To Your Family What A Headphone AMP Is Satisfyingly Funny". "It's basically something that makes the sound sound awesome".

Conversation About My Mom and her Coworker About What I Wanted For Christmas (DAC):

"So what does your son want for Christmas?"

"I don't know, something about sound and computers?"

"Oh.., A sound card?"

"No......."


----------



## Azazel

Lol and thx for the answers. I think this will be one of my projects when I get a job again and have some extra money to waste. Piecing all the parts together to build an amp and actually making it myself should be good fun.







I learned the stuff about 5 years ago. I'll just have to brush up on amp circuitry a little bit.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
add some goldring DR150's to my headphones... just got them for xmas









Hai five. Make sure you take of the selotapey bits inside the grills, it really opens them up


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Radiohead is so awesome!

Santa was good to Gollie this year. Amp powered up, Cans on, Nikon D40x in hand. Click Click Click...

Talk about going into the zone.

Santa was good to Fallen this year too. New sig rig and Cannon Digital Rebel XTI.









Thy list hath been updated.


----------



## Chipp

I shall want to see some nice photography then, Gents.









Speaking of which, did anybody see then Senn photography contest at Head-fi a little while ago? Some amazing creativity there.


----------



## Niko-Time

That really was great.

I loved the dark one with the little girl or something ,I have a vague memory.

But that was good


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's some shots that I've done so far. I have a few shots of my portable audio setup I need to upload once I get home.









http://picasaweb.google.com/iambrucehan


----------



## CyberDruid

Man I am so bummed. I had to jump up from the PC to respond to siomething and I got hung up on the headphone cable and it tugged the amp an inch or so.

Directly afterward a distinct noise was audible in the background. I have checked all the connections and nothing seems to be faulty. However when I plug the headphones intot eh soundcard I get pure silence and when I plug them into the amp I get electrical background noise.

If I unplug the input leads the noise is very loud.

What happened? I didn't drop the amp --I just tugged it about an inch..could that have somehow messed up a tube or something?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

dang man... that's sucks!
try to unplug then plug the tube back again....


----------



## s1rrah

@Fallen - Add the Senn HD595's to my listing when you have time.

...

@Others ...

Can anyone talk about the Senn HD595's? I just ordered a pair as a cheaper compromise (over HD600's) as they should be a bit easier to drive and it also leaves me $$ for an X-fi Elite ...

Would love to hear some discussion of the HD595's sound and what your experience has been powering them (sound card? amp? etc.)

thanks ...


----------



## Chipp

595 - yet another soloz specialty.









On another note, I just received a box of goodies from my uncle, including a Revox B225 vintage CD player. Full original documentation and everything. I'm pouring over the schematics trying to find out what the OP amps are or how the headphone circuit is set up, it is simply outstanding. Best headphone out I've ever heard, period.


----------



## CyberDruid

So that's the only thing I can try eh? Plug and unplug a tube or two...ooookay. I'll see what happens.


----------



## s1rrah

So I just finished a two/three hour test session with a X-fi Elite Pro ...

I noticed some dramatic differences compared to my former SB LIve! 5.1 card ... and then again, some disappointments.

First ... the good: headphone output is 100x better. No comparison. Even through the sub par Elite Pro breakout box's headphone out ... the sound is far and away better than the SB Live! card. (sort of expected this).

I just have to figure out a way to mod the breakout box because I've heard it includes subpar OPAMPS whereas the card itself includes fairly decent ones. I confirmed this by A/B testing the breakout box headphone out vs. plugging straight in to the card's out and indeed the cards out sounded a bit better (cleaner, less grainy, punchier) than the breakout box headphone out. The difference was subtle but definite.

Second ... the bad: my ADA995 desktop 5.1 surround system sounds almost the same as when being driven by my old Live! card. Maybe a bit more thickness in the mids ... an overall thicker, warmer sound ... but even that is just being nitpicky, nothing dramatic in the difference with external speakers.

...

The Headphone improvement ... along with the expected quality increase in recorded sounds is enough for me to keep it, though.

But I'm certainly going to be looking for a way to mod the breakout box.


----------



## gonX

I am heading home tomorrow - my packet should be there at monday, and if it isn't there on monday, it should be there Wednesday









That means I get one XtremeMusic + system upgrade in the mail - uber pwnage for my new HD595's.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well I have not been able to make the amp better. It was sooooo fine and now it's crap...

Maybe I will figure it out.

Sure seems weird that a slight jar could mess it up.

SO I've been running off the card direct...just not as full sounding...

That sucks dude. It is kinda bogus that would totally mess up the sound.

Contacted the manufacturers?


----------



## CyberDruid

Well I have not been able to make the amp better. It was sooooo fine and now it's crap...

Maybe I will figure it out.

Sure seems weird that a slight jar could mess it up.

SO I've been running off the card direct...just not as full sounding...


----------



## Aden Florian

hello all. i want to buy a new set of headphones under $100(unless it's worth it) with a microphone. any suggestions?


----------



## Stillhouse

Your best bet would be to get a good set of headphones and a separate mic:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...heiser%2bhd555

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836501002

A bit over $100, but worth it.


----------



## Aden Florian

thx stillhouse for the info, but i looked at the headphone in your profile, would you suggest that one over the one in your post?


----------



## Stillhouse

I haven't had the chance to hear a set of HD555s, but according to all the advice I got here and elsewhere the A700s are worth the extra $20 or so.


----------



## wire

The HD555 and AD700 are very similar in sound. The HD555 have a stronger bass but the AD700 is a smoother bass. The AD700 are also more comfortable as there is more padding and it's softer.


----------



## Aden Florian

thx, looks like im goin with the AT's


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Well I have not been able to make the amp better. It was sooooo fine and now it's crap...

Maybe I will figure it out.

Sure seems weird that a slight jar could mess it up.

SO I've been running off the card direct...just not as full sounding...

I guess I don't have to tell you that the flip side of this random tragedy is that now you get to purchase something even better!










My suggestion?

*BREAK OUT THE CARD, YO!*

...

Love his stuff...


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I guess I don't have to tell you that the flip side of this random tragedy is that now you get to purchase something even better!










My suggestion?

*BREAK OUT THE CARD, YO!*

...

Love his stuff...










$1,175?!? Holy S.


----------



## s1rrah

@soloz and others ...

Has anyone ever heard of Pacific Valve? My roomie is thinking about buying some of their stuff:

Like This.

...

Any comments?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I guess I don't have to tell you that the flip side of this random tragedy is that now you get to purchase something even better!










My suggestion?

*BREAK OUT THE CARD, YO!*

...

Love his stuff...










$1,175?!? Son of a Bee sting..........


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
damn.... my a900 start acting up all of a sudden.... the right drivers sometimes won't sound








i squeeze the cup a bit to the right and now it sounds just fine.....
seems like a loose cable inside the cup....
dang....

Duct tape can fix that. I've put it to the test.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
$1,175?!? Son of a Bee sting..........

That's really nothing ...

I mean ... considering how expensive headphone amps can get ...

ORPHEUS

Actually an amp/headphone combo ... but serves for perspective ...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

actually orpheus is kinda a symbol of senns prestige... not necessarily the best.
i still prefer sony R10 to orpheus.


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Loki wants orpheus.. someone buy me them







PPPPPP


----------



## Chipp

I know that the DIYEDEN line that Pacific carries is held in high regard for low price DACs. Almost bought one myself, but got bit with the speaker bug instead....

I don't know anything about the other product lines, though.


----------



## s1rrah

So I had a chance to do some extensive demos on a couple of $100-ish priced IEMs today.

Fry's has a great return policy so I sometimes buy something just to check it out, knowing I will return it the next day.










When testing each of these two new IEMs, I was doing direct A/B listens with my Shure e4c's as the main reference point. I listened to a variety of tracks from Indie to Rock to Classical.

First listen was to a pair of Harman Kardan EP730's:

...

*Harman Kardan EP 730*
I PAID: _$75.00_
Harman Kardan's suggested retail: $199.95
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------










...

*/SOUND/*

Nothing much to say positive about these. Really ... considering the price, they just sucked.

I was hoping for something good since, at least at a popular consumer level, the name Harman Kardan seems to be equated with good work/design.

Not so with the EP730's.

The biggest complaint I have is with the overall muddiness of *EVERYTHING* ...

Generally you hear that BASS is sort of muddy but in this case, all frequencies were somewhat muffled. This muddiness was even more pronounced in the bass, especially as I up'd the volume.

Unlike the Shure e4c's I've had for a while now, which tend to sound better and better the louder the signal gets ... these sounded worse and worse.

The bass had very little room to scale with my amps volume and began to distort where the e4c's were just starting to sound good, the Harman's just couldn't handle the volume.

I couldn't believe how bad they sounded. Trebles completely unfinished ... sort of 'rolled off' with not even a hint of the sparkle and pop that makes treble so nice in a good set of cans/IEMS.

And the mids were just barely their underneath the general blandness of it all.

*/FIT/*

The poor fit of the dual flange silicon tips that came default on the IEMs made a nice match for the poor sound. I couldn't even use them. Did not seal at all.

The saving grace however is that Harman Kardan does spring for the *one* single set of extra tips which happen to be of the standard 'memory foam' type and these did provide a very nice seal that allowed proper testing.

*
/BUILD QUALITY/*

This was the other _glaring_ issue with this product ... the cable felt like it would snap with just the slightest tension. Very very cheap and flimsy soft rubber cable.

Again ... just as surprising/unbelievable as the terrible sound.

...

Bottom line is that it's a literal travesty that Harman Kardan actually displays a suggested retail price of $199.95 on their website.










....

The next set was Shure's entry level IEMS:

*Shure SE110*
I PAID: _$100.00_
Shure's suggested retail: $119.00
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------










...

*/SOUND/*

Here again, I was rather disappointed.

(The degree to which the e4's have spoiled/influenced my listening is really becoming apparent)

I was expecting something approaching the e4c's quality but what I found was an IEM that sounded just about as bad as the above discussed EP730.

The problems with the SE110's sound though had more to do texture than with muddiness, though the SE110's were rather muddy in comparison to the e4c's as well.

The main thing, though, as I said, was the texture of the mids for the most part. At a decent listening level (not blowing your drums or anything), the mids took on this completely obvious grainy quality ... that's the best way I can describe it ... very very grainy and rough ...

One would expect mids to be smoothly introduced and resolved with no scratch or grate but these were almost uncomfortable in that regard on first listen.

I will say that after about thirty minutes I became a bit more accustomed to the sound ... but as soon as I put the e4c's back on ... the shortcomings became all to evident again.

The highs/trebles weren't present at all. I had to completely tweak the EQ to get things sounding decent ... but again, considering the price, there are probably better options in the $100.00 category.

I really wanted them to rock, being a longtime Shure fan boy (mics mostly and just recently their IEM's) but as with the Harman's above ... I wouldn't recommend these to anybody.

*/FIT/*

The fit was fantastic.

All Shure IEM's, no matter the price, come with a really nice assortment of tips, from hard rubber to very pliable silicone and also the memory foam variety.

That was good to see.

*/BUILD QUALITY/*

Compared to the Harman Kardan's ... the Shure SE110's are tanks.

But then again, compared to the e4c's ... the SE110's are still a bit flimsy.

They lacked the extra thick cables that make the e4c's so road worthy and they also used some strange two piece cable design opposed to having the entire chord/cable assembly in one piece.

Overall, though ... like most everything Shure makes ... they were put together quite well.

...

...

...

That said ...

Listening to these rather bad performing IEM's shed even more light on what I consider the most brilliant aspect of the Shure e4c's ... their unfailing neutrality and faithfulness to the produced piece.

...




























































...

With the e4c's ... you get a very real sense of the 'silences between the notes' ... something I think is just as important as the production of each individual sound across all frequencies.

If I cannot get a sense of the silences, the emptiness that should be their when no string is vibrating or drum snapping ... then I'm not enjoying the sound.

Also ... and please forget those reviewers who claim otherwise, the bass response on the E4C's is astonishing. Those who say otherwise either have a bad fit, a bad source or bad hearing. Best bass I've heard out of any headphone; not necessarily the loudest and most up front ... but the most natural and beautiful (down to very silly frequencies I might add ... )

...

Both of the above (briefly) discussed, fairly cheap IEM's ... failed this test miserably.

Anyway ... Fry's return policy FTW!










...
_
And always remember:_










...


----------



## Heru

How's that TC-7510?

Nice setup, btw.


----------



## Gollie

Enjoy


----------



## Heru

How's that TC-7510?

Nice setup, btw.









EDIT: If you can get around to it, mind taking a picture of the back of it?


----------



## Gollie

I don't know which one of us you were talking to but I love my Beresford. It seems to get along with my x-fi via digital out. After I bought it from Solo it had a slight hum in it but after a week or so that eventually working itself out. I provides great SQ to the DV. I'm on a Radiohead kit as of the last few days and the detail and separtation of all the sounds whether its guitar, drums, electric tones, Tom Yorke's voice is so clear. I can get lost it in for two to three albums as a time as I multitask on my PC.

One other thing that i'm noticing is that especially with Radiohead, the music is 3d. It is mixed so well it fades in through the left can and its like it jumps through your head to the right can. I did hear this effect when I was plugged directly into the x-fi but now it is so much stronger especially during long intense sequenced in songs like Paranoid Android and Just and Weird Fishes Arpeggi to name a few.

My amp is coming up on 100 hours and the RCA 6AS7G (30 hours) Chrome Cap Silvertone 6SN7GTB (60 hours) are only getting better with time also. I have several other tubes but I think I have found a sweet spot with this amp/tube combination.


----------



## kevg73

when you talk about the hum the tc-7510 had was that from the line out or the headphone out? ive had my tc-7510 for a few days now and i can hear a hiss from the headphone out. i havent had a chance to listen to any music with it though







im still waiting for the adapter for my soundcard so i can have an optical out


----------



## Gollie

All I could get before my camera died.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
when you talk about the hum the tc-7510 had was that from the line out or the headphone out? ive had my tc-7510 for a few days now and i can hear a hiss from the headphone out. i havent had a chance to listen to any music with it though







im still waiting for the adapter for my soundcard so i can have an optical out

I don't know the exact process to get the hum out of the Beresford but from what I have read you have to give it some time. I noticed the hum the first day I recieved the DAC and I isolated the hum at the DAC by a process of elimination. I ran the dac x-fi > DAC > Headphone out 24 hours a day for a week or so. When I came home from work I would turn on my amp and run the sound through the amp and slowly the hum faded.

Most threads and reviews I have read about this DAC say that they have the hum for ~50-100 hours before it fades. Once it did fade away I have not heard it since.









GL


----------



## kevg73

soooo was the hum from the line out + your amp or was it from the headphone out?


----------



## Xinoxide

can i get in on the list? i have a pair of Black open cup custom Ultrasone proline 750's. and ive been through probably half the Audiophile headphones made in the last 10 years.

i also use sony V6 cups as ashtrays on my porch :]


----------



## Xinoxide

can i get in on the list? i have a pair of Black open cup custom Ultrasone proline 750's. and ive been through probably half the Audiophile headphones made in the last 10 years.

i also use sony V6 cups as ashtrays on my porch :]


----------



## Chipp

s1rrah, the H/K and Altec Lansing IEM's are designed by Etymotic. (Not actual Etymotic products in a different shell, however, as is commonly stated). And yeah - my impression of the Altecs I demoed was similar to your opinions... Just not clean at all, something which is really a hallmark of Ety. Disappointing.


----------



## chesterp

I want to join!

AKG K26P
Shure e2c
Sennheiser HD525


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm three days into my tryout period of this X-fi Elite Pro.

And I'm having some second thoughts ...

Mostly due to lack of knowledge, really ... which is why I'm posting this.

My eventual goal is to get a desktop tube amp of some kind, something similar to Gollie's Darkvoice ... something I can feed via a line out from my sound card and then on to my cans.

My question/concern is this:

Does this X-fi Elite Pro offer me what I need to feed a good desktop tube amp? I mean, it comes with this huge desktop breakout box but really all I can find on it are inputs (and the ridiculous knobs on the front to control all the crystalizer/EAX/3D stuff I never use).

I can't seem to find a clean/unamped line-out port on it, just the typical front and rear speaker outs ... But then again ... there's no docs with it and so I could be missing something. Is there a line-out suitable for feeding an amp on this X-fi Elite Pro?

What I'm wondering is, considering I want to invest in a desktop tube amp to be fed from my computer ... would I be better off returning this X-fi setup so as to purchase a different computer based system? Say ... an Auzen combined with an EMU 0202 or even something like the DAC that Gollie is using?

I have absolutely zero experience with the Elite Pro ... or really any other card other than the 12 year old Soundblaster that I've recently retired and so I need a bit of informed commentary.

Any comments would be appreciated ...


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So I'm three days into my tryout period of this X-fi Elite Pro.

And I'm having some second thoughts ...

Mostly due to lack of knowledge, really ... which is why I'm posting this.

My eventual goal is to get a desktop tube amp of some kind, something similar to Gollie's Darkvoice ... something I can feed via a line out from my sound card and then on to my cans.

My question/concern is this:

Does this X-fi Elite Pro offer me what I need to feed a good desktop tube amp? I mean, it comes with this huge desktop breakout box but really all I can find on it are inputs (and the ridiculous knobs on the front to control all the crystalizer/EAX/3D stuff I never use).

I can't seem to find a clean/unamped line-out port on it, just the typical front and rear speaker outs ... But then again ... there's no docs with it and so I could be missing something. Is there a line-out suitable for feeding an amp on this X-fi Elite Pro?

What I'm wondering is, considering I want to invest in a desktop tube amp to be fed from my computer ... would I be better off returning this X-fi setup so as to purchase a different computer based system? Say ... an Auzen combined with an EMU 0202 or even something like the DAC that Gollie is using?

I have absolutely zero experience with the Elite Pro ... or really any other card other than the 12 year old Soundblaster that I've recently retired and so I need a bit of informed commentary.

Any comments would be appreciated ...


Go with (what seems to be) your instincts about the situation and return it for an Auzen.

Died and went to heaven when I got mine installed. Now I'm likewise just saving up for a DAC and waiting for my amp to be completed. Even the Auzen alone w/ my AKG's sounds ridiculously good, I can't imagine how it's going to sound once I get the rest of my gear.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Go with (what seems to be) your instincts about the situation and return it for an Auzen.

Died and went to heaven when I got mine installed. Now I'm likewise just saving up for a DAC and waiting for my amp to be completed. Even the Auzen alone w/ my AKG's sounds ridiculously good, I can't imagine how it's going to sound once I get the rest of my gear.


I'm considering a return.

...

Re: your DAC purchase ...

Why do you need a DAC as well as your auzen? Can you not run to the amp from the Auzentech?

(just wrapping my head around all this DAC business ... very new stuff to me)


----------



## Duckydude

I got a Zhaolu D3.0, but it's just sitting my desk for now until I get my Millet MAX in a couple weeks or so. From what I've heard so far, a DAC is much better than a sound card because the Digital to Analouge conversion happens outside of your computer where there is much less electrical interference. Plus the DAC in a sound card is this big when a real DAC is THIS BIG, I've heard it makes the soundstage much better as well. When used with a digital out connection I believe you avoid most if not all the electrical interference from inside your computer. Plus with a sound card + DAC you can get all of the cool sound processing features for games. Although I'd say that a good vinyl player would be the best because you don't need a DAC (No digital to be found lol).


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm considering a return.

...

Re: your DAC purchase ...

Why do you need a DAC as well as your auzen? Can you not run to the amp from the Auzentech?

(just wrapping my head around all this DAC business ... very new stuff to me)











You and me both.

The DAC isn't necessary, but I want to get a nice little budget one to fart around with, to get more of an understanding on how they can enhance or affect the sound, between the source and amp.

On that note, anyone have experience with the Zhaolu 2.5c?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


soooo was the hum from the line out + your amp or was it from the headphone out?


The hum was the same both through the headphone out and using the DAC from my x-fi to the amp. The DAC is providing a signal to the output you have selected and the headphone out at the same time.

When the hum faded from the DAC headphone out, I was no longer able to hear a hum through my amp. The amp is dead silent by itself when not hooked up to the DAC.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Also, what do you want to do with members who have different types of headphones? If I recall correctly, there are members with gaming and audiophile grade headphones.


put people on the list that corresponds to their best cans.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Man I am so bummed. I had to jump up from the PC to respond to siomething and I got hung up on the headphone cable and it tugged the amp an inch or so.

Directly afterward a distinct noise was audible in the background. I have checked all the connections and nothing seems to be faulty. However when I plug the headphones intot eh soundcard I get pure silence and when I plug them into the amp I get electrical background noise.

If I unplug the input leads the noise is very loud.

What happened? I didn't drop the amp --I just tugged it about an inch..could that have somehow messed up a tube or something?


make sure the tubes are fully in the socket. if you already did this then pop the top off and make sure nothing happened to the headphone socket, or the inputs. You might have messed up a ground somewhere.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@Fallen - Add the Senn HD595's to my listing when you have time.

...

@Others ...

Can anyone talk about the Senn HD595's? I just ordered a pair as a cheaper compromise (over HD600's) as they should be a bit easier to drive and it also leaves me $$ for an X-fi Elite ...

Would love to hear some discussion of the HD595's sound and what your experience has been powering them (sound card? amp? etc.)

thanks


the hd595's are quite different actually, they are more forward, not as refined and have less bass, but overall are still very good cans and are better unamped.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@soloz and others ...

Has anyone ever heard of Pacific Valve? My roomie is thinking about buying some of their stuff:

Like This.

...

Any comments?


some people have some gear, but I haven't heard any and I would venture to say that you can get better for the money.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


when you talk about the hum the tc-7510 had was that from the line out or the headphone out? ive had my tc-7510 for a few days now and i can hear a hiss from the headphone out. i havent had a chance to listen to any music with it though







im still waiting for the adapter for my soundcard so i can have an optical out


the earlier model beresford's are known to have a hiss in the headphone output.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So I'm three days into my tryout period of this X-fi Elite Pro.

And I'm having some second thoughts ...

Mostly due to lack of knowledge, really ... which is why I'm posting this.

My eventual goal is to get a desktop tube amp of some kind, something similar to Gollie's Darkvoice ... something I can feed via a line out from my sound card and then on to my cans.

My question/concern is this:

Does this X-fi Elite Pro offer me what I need to feed a good desktop tube amp? I mean, it comes with this huge desktop breakout box but really all I can find on it are inputs (and the ridiculous knobs on the front to control all the crystalizer/EAX/3D stuff I never use).

I can't seem to find a clean/unamped line-out port on it, just the typical front and rear speaker outs ... But then again ... there's no docs with it and so I could be missing something. Is there a line-out suitable for feeding an amp on this X-fi Elite Pro?

What I'm wondering is, considering I want to invest in a desktop tube amp to be fed from my computer ... would I be better off returning this X-fi setup so as to purchase a different computer based system? Say ... an Auzen combined with an EMU 0202 or even something like the DAC that Gollie is using?

I have absolutely zero experience with the Elite Pro ... or really any other card other than the 12 year old Soundblaster that I've recently retired and so I need a bit of informed commentary.

Any comments would be appreciated ...


the Auzen x-fi prelude has all the same gaming features and a better analog output than the elite pro.. and is cheaper. The breakout box is no better than the analog out on the xtrememusic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


You and me both.

The DAC isn't necessary, but I want to get a nice little budget one to fart around with, to get more of an understanding on how they can enhance or affect the sound, between the source and amp.

On that note, anyone have experience with the Zhaolu 2.5c?


it's a good little DAC. you can get Ori to mod it for what some would say is the best DAC under $500. I would say that the twisted pair audio Opus is probably very close in performance for slightly less.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*

the Auzen x-fi prelude has all the same gaming features and a better analog output than the elite pro.. and is cheaper. The breakout box is no better than the analog out on the xtrememusic.


Consider this scenario on the chance I keep the X-fi:

Suppose I get a decent DAC and run from the X-fi breakout's optical out ... would this bypass the poor qualities of the breakout boxes analogue out?

I mean ... is the digital/optical out on the breakout box an unaffected plain signal that would work well with a DAC to Tube amp setup? Or is it handicapped by the breakout boxes subpar circuitry as well?

Would the same digital out on the back of an Auzen be different some how?

I intend to have a DAC and amp combo within the next few months and if the X-fi's optical out (it's on the breakout box) is just as good as any other optical out then I'll probably keep it ...

Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## soloz2

don't use the breakout box. If you want digital out, use the digital out on the card itself, buy a special cable from bluejeans cable... or wait till I get some 75ohm plugs and can send some your way.

the Auzen has optical out and you can use a regular cable with it.


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


The hum was the same both through the headphone out and using the DAC from my x-fi to the amp. The DAC is providing a signal to the output you have selected and the headphone out at the same time.

When the hum faded from the DAC headphone out, I was no longer able to hear a hum through my amp. The amp is dead silent by itself when not hooked up to the DAC.


okay thats good to know. i was just worried about the hum that i could hear through the headphone out.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Soloz2*

I had read that so it was to my surprise when i could hear the hiss from a brand new mk6 version. but apparently it will fade so im feeling alot better about this purchase now.


----------



## soloz2

lol. You should have asked, I could have helped you find that page.

Personally, I feel the Zhaolu is a better budget DAC. btw... someone needs to buy mine!


----------



## Heru

Was having a hard time locating a used TC-7510, and I FINALLY found Beresford's home page to buy one.

http://www.homehifi.co.uk/TC-7510/orderus.html

..for anyone potentially interested in a nice budget DAC.


----------



## kevg73

yeah im having some issues with mine. all the interconnects finally arrived today and i hooked everything up and when i pressed the power button all five lights on the front flashed weakly every second or so. after unplugging and re-plugging everything a couple times it now does nothing when i plug it in and press the power button. anybody have any idea what could be wrong?


----------



## Ozzy210

Sign me up







ATH-A700


----------



## Gollie

Mr. Cyberdruid, since I think I read about your unhappiness with your current amp, have you decided on what amp you want to invest in next?


----------



## Lozza

Just got some Shure SE210-N in ear headphones, do they qualify? (It'll get me out of the Bose corner)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lozza*


Just got some Shure SE210-N in ear headphones, do they qualify? (It'll get me out of the Bose corner)










sure. You should share your impressions of your shures once they burn in though.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Can you add SENNHEISER HD201's along side my Everglides?


----------



## Chipp

Well well well, looks like I'll finally be joining the X-Fi club. I hope to order an XtremeMusic from Fry's in the next few days, I have some cash left over after the holidays. Maybe I can place a combined order from Digikey on OP amps and mod the card down the road when I get some time/the urge. I need to order a new op amp for my new stereo amp anyways, I was stupid and broke a leg off one this morning when I was taking it out of the socket...


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

\\o/ yey @ X-fi buy
boo @ snapped leg


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Well well well, looks like I'll finally be joining the X-Fi club. I hope to order an XtremeMusic from Fry's in the next few days, I have some cash left over after the holidays. Maybe I can place a combined order from Digikey on OP amps and mod the card down the road when I get some time/the urge. I need to order a new op amp for my new stereo amp anyways, I was stupid and broke a leg off one this morning when I was taking it out of the socket...










I just ordered six LM4562 OPAMPS from National Semiconductor ... gonna mod all outputs on my Elite Pro and plus a couple on the breakout box.

Sign up for an account at NationaSemiconductor and request free samples: http://www.national.com/

...


----------



## Chipp

I've got a National account from when I was going to build a Gainclone, I have a few LM3875 ICs still laying around here somewhere. This is a TI TL072CP, they don't offer samples of this particular OP amp. Go figure.


----------



## XaNe

aah just recived Xi-Fi Fatalty mmmmm sounds good to my ears


----------



## DJ.BigBear

AD8599 for front channel is a bit more suitable than LM4562
and AD8066 is very suitable for bass.

mine:
AD8599
LM4562
LM4562
AD8066


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Well well well, looks like I'll finally be joining the X-Fi club. I hope to order an XtremeMusic from Fry's in the next few days, I have some cash left over after the holidays. Maybe I can place a combined order from Digikey on OP amps and mod the card down the road when I get some time/the urge. I need to order a new op amp for my new stereo amp anyways, I was stupid and broke a leg off one this morning when I was taking it out of the socket...










just get an auzen. stock it sounds about the same as a modded xtrememusic and you don't have the hassle of modding it.

oh, and btw... I still have lots of lm op-amps left for the x-fi mod


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


just get an auzen. stock it sounds about the same as a modded xtrememusic and you don't have the hassle of modding it.

oh, and btw... I still have lots of lm op-amps left for the x-fi mod










I might take you up on that.









The XtremeMusic is $60, and the Auzen is, well, almost triple that. I don't have _that_ much money left over.


----------



## Gollie

Did Azun ever get the Vista driver situation worked out? I never heard an update on that issue.

FYI...The Creative drivers from Nov. 5th are excellent.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


AD8599 for front channel is a bit more suitable than LM4562
and AD8066 is very suitable for bass.

mine:
AD8599
LM4562
LM4562
AD8066


I am planning on running LM4562'a all the way around.

Why do you think the AD8599 would be better for the front channel? Higher current?

I've read elsewhere (headfi, etc.) that even though the 8599 supplies a bit more current when using unamped cans ... that the LM4562 still has better musicality and soundstage ...

Have you listened to both?

I'm not going to be modding the X-fi for at least another month so I've got time to change things around ...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I am planning on running LM4562'a all the way around.

Why do you think the AD8599 would be better for the front channel? Higher current?

I've read elsewhere (headfi, etc.) that even though the 8599 supplies a bit more current when using unamped cans ... that the LM4562 still has better musicality and soundstage ...

Have you listened to both?

I'm not going to be modding the X-fi for at least another month so I've got time to change things around ...











LM4562 is a little bit too upfront/aggresive for me, so i think they're better at other channel.
and if those 2 are still too aggresive, you might want to use AD8066 for front channel, some of my customers like it that way.

if you like jazz music so much, AD825 even better







but i dunno if it suit x-fi spec, i use AD825(DIP) on other soundcard like prodigy.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I might take you up on that.









The XtremeMusic is $60, and the Auzen is, well, almost triple that. I don't have _that_ much money left over.










well if you figure out the cost for the modded xtreme music:
$70 card
$75 parts for the complete mod
_____
$145 if you do it yourself, probably over $200 if you pay someone to do it for you.

The Auzen is $200 sounds as good as the modded xtrememusic, costs less and has a warranty. To me this is an easy decision.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Did Azun ever get the Vista driver situation worked out? I never heard an update on that issue.

FYI...The Creative drivers from Nov. 5th are excellent.


yep, the new drivers work fine.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Can you add me to the headphone club?

Headphones I own...

Music: Sony MDR-V6 Monitors, Shure E4c-n earbuds, Sennheiser HD555

Gaming: SteelSound 5H v2, Barracuda HP-1


----------



## Hatters

Just recieved Sennhesier HD280Pro's. They are really good but they are too tight around my head. Any advice on how to safely stretch them. I leave them clasped around a 12cm speaker when not using them but they are still too tight. Will this problem be fixed over time?

Thanks.


----------



## ace8uk

I use Bose Quiet comfort 3 headphones for gaming and bose triPort headphones


----------



## Chipp

If Bose is all you've been exposed to you think it's pretty darned good. How many of you got your first nice cans and were amazed about how they sounded compared to what you used to listen to? Now imagine yourself going from iBuds or something to a Bose QC2 or similar. It would still be a world of difference, yes? Let's not be like most other forums on the web that just senselessly bashes Bose. The guy has them, and he probably enjoys them quite a bit. Lay off.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

The HD201's put me in the Audiophile grade?? I was previously in the Gaming headset section, with the s-500's.....


----------



## DJ.BigBear

@chipp
those BOSE bashers may seems bad... but they still do have a point and serve a purpose to those who reads em, atleast they make em reconsider before buying BOSE.
and i'm starting to think that the policy of deleting members' posts have to be minimized.


----------



## s1rrah

At long last ... my HD595's came in today ...

I've been listening to them for about two hours now and have some (premature) thoughts:

...










...

Number one ... they're some sexy looking cans. Love the design.

That said, ... there's much to be said for the various other aspects of the cans worth... fit, sound quality, driveability, etc.

...

*/FIT/*

The fit is perfect for mi cabeza ... lovely pads, plush velour, just the right pressure. Lovely all around on the fit.

I can find nothing negative to say about the way they fit my noggin.

*/DRIVE-ability/*

My listening tests were done with the X-fi in Audio Creation mode so that I could run in 'bit-matched' mode, thereby disabling any X-fi EQ, surround or otherwise settings/affectations that come matter of course with the X-fi cards.

The X-fi elite pro drives them to moderate levels ... decent sound and all ... just not very 'thick' and not very loud. In the unamped X-fi scenario, I had to crank the volume to the absolute max to get any sort of decent sound ... but it was still only medium level volume.

When I plugged in the XM4 amp, things got a _LOT_ better.

The additional juice provide by the in-line XM4 amp seriously transformed the sound. Thicker bass, highs and mids much more present and, well, just lovely.

Another thing that changed significantly when adding the XM4 in-line was that the sound stage became much more lively and 'animated,' wider and more realistic in all regards (really came to appreciate my amp a bit more with these tests).

Also, with the XM4 in-line I had a much higher volume ceiling compared with running the X-fi alone (unamped).

*/SOUND/*

One thing right off the bat that becomes apparent is that these cans do the high/mids area in an exceptional way. Not quite as sharp and crisp as my Shure e4c's, but still very pleasing and up front. Compared to the Shure e4c's ... the highs were just a tad rolled off in the finish but just as bright and apparent.

One thing I was pleased with, sound-wise, was that I immediately recognized that in regards to frequencies (not volume) the HD595's are a direct competitor to the great performance of my Shure e4c's. But the volume/bass category is another story for now (pre burn in) ...

The bass is natural and present ... though in no way would I call these bass monsters; granted, these new HD595's are not burnt in yet ... but right off the bat, the bass just isn't as potent (in identical listening circumstances) as my Shure e4's. The HD595's are close ... running a close second and all ... but the presence and tone is just not as potent (minor quibble, really, ... the air tight seal of the Shure's really makes the bass shine).

Overall, I'm completely stoked on the general sound quality when compared to my main listening cans (e4c's) ... very happy that they were so close in quality ... but I do have some complaints.

Number one ... the possible volume levels, in no way compares to what I can obtain with the Shure e4c's ...

The HD595's get quite impressive in volume, but not to the 'serious rock your brain' volumes that the Shures will reach.

What happens is this: when the HD595's reach a certain point, I'll hear a very sharp and very *wrong* sort of distortion that manifests as sharp, loud pops in either ear ... this threshold is changeable depending on the amount of bass I'm feeding them. Maybe this will change as the cans burn in ... maybe not.

Either way ... it's somewhat trivial as the level I'm looking for is probably outside the gamut of normal listeners preferences ... (think I burned my ears out a bit back in the rocker days ... see the OSAMT sig).

Needless to say ... the Shure e4c's handle higher volume levels with similar bass profiles ...

In fact ... I've never heard the Shure's clip/pop like that.

Anyway ... again, it's totally trivial because the HD595's (with amping) do reach very very acceptable levels of volume ... just not the brain bursting levels my Shure e4c's will reach. But those comments are made driving both sets through an X-fi/XM4 setup and for all I know things will change once I get a better desktop amp.

...
...
...

So those are just preliminary thoughts ...

The HD595's are brand new and not even close to being burnt in ... so I'm sure the above comments will change dramatically.

I am a bit upset that they clip before reaching the "brain bursting" volume level ... but that's something that might change with different amps. And otherwise ... the volume, regarding technical listening, is more than adequate.

...

Another thing I dig is that they came with a nice desktop headphone rack:

...










...

A nice touch.

...

All and all ... I can tell they are quality cans and I'm sure I'll keep them despite any minor shortcomings; such minor quibbles are easily out shined by the HD595's other more glaring _advantages_.


----------



## Gollie

Deleting posts does not make the decision to purchase Bose any less terrible.

If YOU want to recommend Bose then that is your prerogative. It is MY opinion that they are terribly overpriced and offer very little bang for the buck. This no matter how you twist it is absolute fact. $300 for QC2/3 headphones is just plain sad.

If I was about to make such a bad decision I would want to know.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


At long last ... my HD595's came in today ...

All and all ... I can tell they are quality cans and I'm sure I'll keep them despite any minor shortcomings; such minor quibbles are easily out shined by the HD595's other more glaring _advantages_.











Very nice review


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Very nice review


Hopefully I'll be able to post some very different impressions after a week or two.

I'm going to leave them playing during the week when I'm at work ... so burn in should come within a week or two.


----------



## soloz2

if you like those Hd595's now just wait till:

1. they are fully burnt in
2. you try them with a nice tube amp
3. you get a new cable on them


----------



## Duckydude

Hey s1rrah, one thing I noticed is that you plugged your headphone amp into the external box, if that is the sound card itself (I'm not completely sure) then your fine. However if it is what I suspect it to be (A separate box that attaches to your sound card), then it will sound better if you plug your amp directly into your sound card







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Hey s1rrah, one thing I noticed is that you plugged your headphone amp into the external box, if that is the sound card itself (I'm not completely sure) then your fine. However it is what I suspect it to be (A separate box that attaches to your sound card), then it will sound better if you plug your amp directly into your sound card







.


Yeah ... I noticed a very slight difference as well but decided to use the breakout box for tests simply cause it was more ergonomic.

The line out from the card was just ever so slightly better in a technical sense ... but the box works fine for general testing.

Believe it or not ... the difference in sound quality between the Elite Pro's card line-out and the breakout box is just barely noticeable ... something I personally can very easily hear ... but that the average user would never detect.

Hopefully ... both the card and box will both get better once I mod them both in the next month or so.

Thanks for the observation though ... it's totally on point.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Yeah ... I noticed a very slight difference as well but decided to use the breakout box for tests simply cause it was more ergonomic.

The line out from the card was just ever so slightly better in a technical sense ... but the box works fine for general testing.

Believe it or not ... the difference in sound quality between the Elite Pro's card line-out and the breakout box is just barely noticeable ... something I personally can very easily hear ... but that the average user would never detect.

Hopefully ... both the card and box will both get better once I mod them both in the next month or so.

Thanks for the observation though ... it's totally on point.











it will become very different if you mod your x-fi tho.
the box itself is fine.... it's the cable that connects between the soundcard and the box that needs to be replaced.

the longer you burn in your cans.... the more you'll notice the difference between line-out/breakout box.
it's that kind of sound that you won;t realize when it's there, but you will clearly miss em when it's gone.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


it will become very different if you mod your x-fi tho.
the box itself is fine.... it's the cable that connects between the soundcard and the box that needs to be replaced.

the longer you burn in your cans.... the more you'll notice the difference between line-out/breakout box.
it's that kind of sound that you won;t realize when it's there, but you will clearly miss em when it's gone.


As far as I've read and those I've discussed the issue with online ...

The problem with the X-fi Elite Pro breakout box arises more so from the fact that the breakout box uses (compared to card) an inferior DAC and an inferior OPAMP on the headphone out port.

The DAC, I can't really do anything about ... but the OPAMP on the breakout box will be modded soon.

...

Ultimately though ... I'll only use the breakout for various line-IN applications (recording, etc).

When I have a decent desktop amp or DAC/amp combo ... I'll be running strictly from my cards line out when listening through headhphones.

...

About burn in ...

I've got about four hours now on the HD595's and I can already hear some changes ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


As far as I've read and those I've discussed the issue with online ...

The problem with the X-fi Elite Pro breakout box arises more so from the fact that the breakout box uses (compared to card) an inferior DAC and an inferior OPAMP on the headphone out port.

The DAC, I can't really do anything about ... but the OPAMP on the breakout box will be modded soon.

...

Ultimately though ... I'll only use the breakout for various line-IN applications (recording, etc).

When I have a decent desktop amp or DAC/amp combo ... I'll be running strictly from my cards line out when listening through headhphones.

...

About burn in ...

I've got about four hours now on the HD595's and I can already hear some changes ...











the box has the same DAC as the rest of the x-fi lineup. It is still a good DAC, and the real problem with the cards is the analog and power stage, not the DAC. So the breakout box is essentially a regular x-fi. The Elite Pro has a better DAC and slightly better analog output stage. They all use the same crappy op-amps. Replacing the op-amps in both will still yield a vast improvement over stock.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


As far as I've read and those I've discussed the issue with online ...

The problem with the X-fi Elite Pro breakout box arises more so from the fact that the breakout box uses (compared to card) an inferior DAC and an inferior OPAMP on the headphone out port.

The DAC, I can't really do anything about ... but the OPAMP on the breakout box will be modded soon.

...

Ultimately though ... I'll only use the breakout for various line-IN applications (recording, etc).

When I have a decent desktop amp or DAC/amp combo ... I'll be running strictly from my cards line out when listening through headhphones.

...

About burn in ...

I've got about four hours now on the HD595's and I can already hear some changes ...











You'll slowly notice improvements through the burn in







. You could always get a standalone DAC, I've heard Zhaolu's (I have the Zhaolu D3.0) and Beresford's are great budget DAC's, especially modded (Zhaolu's).


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the box has the same DAC as the rest of the x-fi lineup. It is still a good DAC, and the real problem with the cards is the analog and power stage, not the DAC. So the breakout box is essentially a regular x-fi. The Elite Pro has a better DAC and slightly better analog output stage. They all use the same crappy op-amps. Replacing the op-amps in both will still yield a vast improvement over stock.


still... the cable sucks









if only there are custom cables for that.... hmmmm. soloz2?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


still... the cable sucks








if only there are custom cables for that.... hmmmm. soloz2?










on a side note I just finished a new power cable for my Marantz SR7001


----------



## Chipp

I'm not sure what deleted posts you're referencing, I've not touched anything related to Bose at all that I know of.

I didn't suggest that Bose should be recommend to all in order to cure disease and promote world peace. I did suggest that somebody not be flamed for a purchase they already made. He wasn't exactly asking how good Bose was, he just stated he owned them and wanted to be added to the club.

I try to be pretty low-key and let a lot of stuff slide. I don't want to be perceived as somebody who is power-hungry or any of that crap. But, I do insist that any section I work in be as friendly and conducive to good discussion as it possibly can be. If you'd like me to enforce the rules more strictly and be a jerk, lemme know. It sure wouldn't be as much fun though, for any of us.


----------



## soloz2

hey guys if you want to bash bose then start a thread where we can discuss bose products. Lets not do it here, especially after someone posts asking to join with a pair of bose headphones. I know I'm just as guilty as others for this, but lets to to clean it up a bit.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


hey guys if you want to bash bose then start a thread where we can discuss bose products. Lets not do it here, especially after someone posts asking to join with a pair of bose headphones. I know I'm just as guilty as others for this, but lets to to clean it up a bit.










hahahaha.... that thread, my friend, will be awfully useless








concentrated stuff always seems better/worse....


----------



## Aden Florian

I got my Art ATH-A700 today!!!! I luv them too....


----------



## Hatters

I recently recieved Sennhesier HD280Pro's. They are really good but they are too tight around my head. Any advice on how to safely stretch them. I leave them clasped around a 12cm speaker when not using them but they are still too tight. Will this problem be fixed over time?


----------



## tw4t

I have a set of HD465's and i find that they are too loose and fall off easily


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hatters*


I recently recieved Sennhesier HD280Pro's. They are really good but they are too tight around my head. Any advice on how to safely stretch them. I leave them clasped around a 12cm speaker when not using them but they are still too tight. Will this problem be fixed over time?


You're using the best way I know of. How long ago did you get them? HD280s do clamp extremely tight, it might take a month or so for you to notice any real difference pressure. On the plus side though, that clamping helps give you the best noise isolation you'll find in most any non-IEM.


----------



## Hatters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


You're using the best way I know of. How long ago did you get them? HD280s do clamp extremely tight, it might take a month or so for you to notice any real difference pressure. On the plus side though, that clamping helps give you the best noise isolation you'll find in most any non-IEM.


I got them about 3 days ago and have been using them in 1 hour chunks because they are so tight. Good to know that they will gradually loosen. I have noticed that they are very sound tight and they are incredibly LOUD. I have to have the volume on my comp at about 3 notches from the bottom.

How would you recommend I connect them up? My current set up is my Computer where all my music is stored, connected to a cheap Hi-Fi by a single to double Aux cable. Am I better plugging them into the Hi-Fi headphone port or the computer headphone port? or doesnt it matter?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Chipp

I'd suggest using the amp, unless it is really terrible. Most likely it will have better amplification than the onboard sound.

Your motherboard has an S/PDIF output on the back panel, so if your system will accept digital signals (coaxial or optical) I'd also use that so that you are less susceptible to the noise that typically comes from onboard sound.


----------



## Aura

Well, Sirrah has certainly placed my attention on the Senn 595's.

Here's an interesting question for everyone - disregarding prices, which is superior for music > Senn HD595's or AKG K271's?

Both seem to have lack-luster bass, but excellent mids/highs. What gets me excited about the 271's is the overall refinement of the sound; as for the 595's I am unsure.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'm not sure what deleted posts you're referencing, I've not touched anything related to Bose at all that I know of.

I didn't suggest that Bose should be recommend to all in order to cure disease and promote world peace. I did suggest that somebody not be flamed for a purchase they already made. He wasn't exactly asking how good Bose was, he just stated he owned them and wanted to be added to the club.

I try to be pretty low-key and let a lot of stuff slide. I don't want to be perceived as somebody who is power-hungry or any of that crap. But, I do insist that any section I work in be as friendly and conducive to good discussion as it possibly can be. If you'd like me to enforce the rules more strictly and be a jerk, lemme know. It sure wouldn't be as much fun though, for any of us.


I did.

The were noob-idiot flaming posts that had no other intention but to piss others off.

Had they been constructive criticism, _explaining_ why Bose are bad, they would have stayed.


----------



## Duckydude

I can't wait until my audio setup is complete
 






, I'm just wondering there is a better digital cable than the one that comes with the Auzen or the one that came with my DAC? My suspicion was that different digital connectors didn't really matter since its, well digital... therefore different cables will always send the same digital signal?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Well, Sirrah has certainly placed my attention on the Senn 595's.

Here's an interesting question for everyone - disregarding prices, which is superior for music > Senn HD595's or AKG K271's?

Both seem to have lack-luster bass, but excellent mids/highs. What gets me excited about the 271's is the overall refinement of the sound; as for the 595's I am unsure.


Had the 595's running continuous for about 15 hours now ... sounding better and better ... bass is filling out and the highs and mids are just pristine.

I wouldn't say the bass is necessarily 'lack luster' ... just not emphasized. They are reaching some fairly lush low frequencies now ... more than before and are rivaling the e4c's in that regard.

I will say that though they are _not _bass monsters ... they are hugely EQ'able in the bass region.

Can't wait till I get more hours on them ...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Had the 595's running continuous for about 15 hours now ... sounding better and better ... bass is filling out and the highs and mids are just pristine.

I wouldn't say the bass is necessarily 'lack luster' ... just not emphasized. They are reaching some fairly lush low frequencies now ... more than before and are rivaling the e4c's in that regard.

I will say that though they are _not _bass monsters ... they are hugely EQ'able in the bass region.

Can't wait till I get more hours on them ...











I've been using my HD595's and they are only improving on the bass... it might also be my XtremeMusic influencing it (or a 3rd thing being that I'm used to so bad bass... LOL)

I think they've been used for 60 hours now... since the 25th December. They r0x0rz my b0x0rs.


----------



## s1rrah

To any HD595 owners out there looking for an entry level portable amp ...

I just thought I'd say that the XM4's superbly clean bass boost circuit is phenomenal with these headphones.

I'm running totally un eq'd/unaffected (audio creation mode in X-fi) and the bass boost on the XM4 is unbelievably effective with the HD595's.

I've always been impressed with the XM4's bass boost ... not muddy like the useless type found on Zen Vision M, etc. ... it's worked wonderfully with my Shure e4c's but it works even better with the HD595's ...

Fantastic little amp that I really didn't appreciate as much until getting these new cans. I've actually installed velcro on my desktop now so it can do dual duty, portable and desktop ... till I can invest in a proper desktop amp







.

...










...

And much to my surprise ... the headphone out of the X-fi breakout box really doesn't sound all *that* bad ...

Can't wait to put the new OPAMP in though ...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


The HD201's put me in the Audiophile grade?? I was previously in the Gaming headset section, with the s-500's.....


I don't know.


----------



## Azazel

Please throw me in the list. I finally got my Audio Technica AD700's and I'm loving them.


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


To any HD595 owners out there looking for an entry level portable amp ...


Interesting hookup you are using there. You're cascading two headphone amps in series. Any reason why you'd go through the X-fi's lower grade HP amp before you hit the external HP amp? You're also going through the X-fi's volume control.

I'd say you'd be much better off taking the line-out output. The whole purpose of buying an external amp is to not use the crappy HP amps that come integrated on CD players, MP3 players etc.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sti_boy*


Interesting hookup you are using there. You're cascading two headphone amps in series. Any reason why you'd go through the X-fi's lower grade HP amp before you hit the external HP amp? You're also going through the X-fi's volume control.

I'd say you'd be much better off taking the line-out output. The whole purpose of buying an external amp is to not use the crappy HP amps that come integrated on CD players, MP3 players etc.


I've thought the same thing ...

And in fact, when using the Xm4 with my Zen Vision M, I do use a pure line-out ...

But for the life of me ... I don't think the X-fi Elite Pro offers an unamped line-out (miniplug) ... (can anyone enlighten me?).

That said ... the OPAMP in the breakout box really doesn't perform that bad ... little bright for my liking (which is why I'm switching it out).

...

When I get a decent desktop amp, I'll be going line-out from the optical and so things will sound better I'm sure ...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

What is so great about "cording" a set of headphones?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


What is so great about "cording" a set of headphones?


I'm unsure of the affect other than something placebic ...

That is, unless your source is so refined as to be able to take advantage of the change.

But for my setup ... I'm sure I wouldn't notice anything ...


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm unsure of the affect other than something placebic ...

That is, unless your source is so refined as to be able to take advantage of the change.

But for my setup ... I'm sure I wouldn't notice anything ...


I just people like "Now that I got my cans corded....." and "Once you get those corded...."

There must be some sort of benefit...?


----------



## soloz2

different cables have different sonic characteristics. Of course the ultimate goal of any cable is to be absolutely neutral (not taking or adding anything) But in reality no cable is perfect, we can just get as close as possible. With this in mind a better cable can offer some very real sonic improvements on a pair of cans. Or a pair of cans that is dark can be lightened up a bit with a slightly bright cable and the opposite holds true as well.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


different cables have different sonic characteristics. Of course the ultimate goal of any cable is to be absolutely neutral (not taking or adding anything) But in reality no cable is perfect, we can just get as close as possible. With this in mind a better cable can offer some very real sonic improvements on a pair of cans. Or a pair of cans that is dark can be lightened up a bit with a slightly bright cable and the opposite holds true as well.


Whats the cost? What price of the headphones makes it a waste of time? $50 and lower I guess?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Whats the cost? What price of the headphones makes it a waste of time? $50 and lower I guess?


who said anything about waste of time? I can understand not wanting to spend loads of money on a cheap pair of cans, but a good pair of cans can easily double in price after mods and upgrades.

For example my wife can't stand clip-ons so I modded a pair of Koss ksc75's for her. I took the housing from a pair of Sony VR150 (or something like that) and modded them, keeping the open design of the ksc75's by making the Sony housings open, then adding a SPC cable. Total into the mod is more than double the cost of a stock pair of ksc75's, but they are more practical, comfortable and sound better, so was that a waste of time?

When I owned a pair of AKG k81dj's I gave them a better cable. The headphones cost $70 and between the cable and install fee (I did it myself so actual cost is less) that added about another $70 to the price.

The pair of Beyer DT770 Pro/80's that I had and modded looked something like this:
Beyer 770 pro/80: $200
leather pads: $65
cable: $125
And that was just the materials, not the labor put into the cans, but when I was done with them the cans were amazing and the best gaming headphones I have ever heard, and very, very good at electronic music, even better than the ATH cans costing more that I've heard.

My current pair of Senn HD580's have Hd600 grills and a $200 cable, but they sound amazing









It just really comes down to how much you are willing to spend, and how good of ears and gear you have. Sometimes the extra money is well worth it, and other times there is very little difference. If you can do the mods and/or solder you can save a lot of money by buying a pre-built cable and installing it yourself or building a cable yourself. Having someone build and install a cable is when it gets expensive because you are paying for the materials, labor to build the cable and then the labor to install the cable on your cans.

If you have a good source and amp then cables can be a very real way to better your system, but they are the last 10% of a system in bringing it all together.

Personally, where my systems are at: My speakers/headphones, amps and cables are all top notch, it is my sources that need to be upgraded. I'll have an excellent vinyl setup very soon, and will be saving for a new digital source


----------



## sti_boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I've thought the same thing ...

And in fact, when using the Xm4 with my Zen Vision M, I do use a pure line-out ...

But for the life of me ... I don't think the X-fi Elite Pro offers an unamped line-out (miniplug) ... (can anyone enlighten me?).

That said ... the OPAMP in the breakout box really doesn't perform that bad ... little bright for my liking (which is why I'm switching it out).

...

When I get a decent desktop amp, I'll be going line-out from the optical and so things will sound better I'm sure ...


Interesting, that is strange that the X-Fi does not offer a line-out in the breakout box. I suppose you'd have to come out of the back of the card (the same way you would hook into an external speaker amp etc). If you came out from the back of the PCI card, I wonder if you would experience any better sound (albeit loss of connection to your speakers which is probably not a very realistic use case).

I will say however that no matter what connection you use, driving headphones (esp higher impedance and lower sensitivity cans) with a real HP amp is FTW.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


who said anything about waste of time? I can understand not wanting to spend loads of money on a cheap pair of cans, but a good pair of cans can easily double in price after mods and upgrades.

For example my wife can't stand clip-ons so I modded a pair of Koss ksc75's for her. I took the housing from a pair of Sony VR150 (or something like that) and modded them, keeping the open design of the ksc75's by making the Sony housings open, then adding a SPC cable. Total into the mod is more than double the cost of a stock pair of ksc75's, but they are more practical, comfortable and sound better, so was that a waste of time?

When I owned a pair of AKG k81dj's I gave them a better cable. The headphones cost $70 and between the cable and install fee (I did it myself so actual cost is less) that added about another $70 to the price.

The pair of Beyer DT770 Pro/80's that I had and modded looked something like this:
Beyer 770 pro/80: $200
leather pads: $65
cable: $125
And that was just the materials, not the labor put into the cans, but when I was done with them the cans were amazing and the best gaming headphones I have ever heard, and very, very good at electronic music, even better than the ATH cans costing more that I've heard.

My current pair of Senn HD580's have Hd600 grills and a $200 cable, but they sound amazing









It just really comes down to how much you are willing to spend, and how good of ears and gear you have. Sometimes the extra money is well worth it, and other times there is very little difference. If you can do the mods and/or solder you can save a lot of money by buying a pre-built cable and installing it yourself or building a cable yourself. Having someone build and install a cable is when it gets expensive because you are paying for the materials, labor to build the cable and then the labor to install the cable on your cans.

If you have a good source and amp then cables can be a very real way to better your system, but they are the last 10% of a system in bringing it all together.

Personally, where my systems are at: My speakers/headphones, amps and cables are all top notch, it is my sources that need to be upgraded. I'll have an excellent vinyl setup very soon, and will be saving for a new digital source










I was saying that cabling something like my HD201's would be a waste...dont you agree?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


I was saying that cabling something like my HD201's would be a waste...dont you agree?


not necessarily. It might be a fun experiment


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


not necessarily. It might be a fun experiment










Well, I have hella good soldering skills


----------



## waffle

Ill join! AKG 701


----------



## NuclearCrap

It's safe to remove the Bose from my name now, I just sold them to fund my new case.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


It's safe to remove the Bose from my name now, I just sold them to fund my new case.










great choice!


----------



## s1rrah

Anyone ever listened to the Chesky Audiophile demonstration discs?

I'm listening to this one at the moment: Chesky

...










...

It's an incredible CD. The track "Spanish Harlem" alone is worth the price.

It came with some of my roommates equipment ... don't know which piece .. but man does it have some sweet tracks.

Just a friendly little FYI.










(Oh yeah the 595's keep sounding better and better ... bit on the bright side (reminds me of the DT880's) .. but overall I'm digging them)


----------



## ThePaperRoute

I want in


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePaperRoute*


I want in


you have to have headphones...


----------



## Niko-Time

He has Sennheiser HD 280 Pro according to his specs


----------



## Gollie

Can't wait to see what Sensheiser has to unviel this week at CES.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Can't wait to see what Sensheiser has to unviel this week at CES.


I'm waiting for pricing and availability information on the new CDP that Onix unveiled


----------



## Aden Florian

my zalman clipon mic arrived today and it worx just fine! thx for the help guys!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Can't wait to see what Sensheiser has to unviel this week at CES.


they better show the HD700. I saw rumors about it on head-fi a few months ago. apparently someone on there talked to senn representative and he said the new flagship (presumably the HD700) was basically done... i'm pumped. mainly because if they release the hd700 the prices on the hd600 should go down


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


they better show the HD700. I saw rumors about it on head-fi a few months ago. apparently someone on there talked to senn representative and he said the new flagship (presumably the HD700) was basically done... i'm pumped. mainly because if they release the hd700 the prices on the hd600 should go down


I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you... that isn't the first time that rumor has gone around head-fi


----------



## soloz2

hate to say "I told ya so!" so I'll just think it!







lol

anyway, Senn did unveil some new headphones at CES








http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/new...ed-ces-282987/

so did monster...


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


hate to say "I told ya so!" so I'll just think it!







lol

anyway, Senn did unveil some new headphones at CES








http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/new...ed-ces-282987/

so did monster...


OOH, Beatz hedphonz!








Just another thing people will quickly forget about Dre..


----------



## Blue_Fire

Lulz those beats make me just want to laugh, can't wait for anyone at head-fi to do a review...


----------



## Chipp

I remember reading somewhere on Head-fi a Senn rep told somebody the new product wouldn't be what was expected, and that certainly wasn't it.


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol i dunno those wireless iems are pretty sweet if you just want to mob around all wireless like...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Lulz those beats make me just want to laugh, can't wait for anyone at head-fi to do a review...


Ya, looks like Monster paid Dr. Dre a **** load of money so they could get try to get into the headphone market. What does not make sense to me is that they went for the upper end of the market; usually a segment of VERY picky consumers with high end equipment that will expose even the smallest flaw in SQ.

I hope for their ROI's sake that they deliver.


----------



## kevg73

yeah those new iem's seem to be very very good from early reviews. the ie6 is apparently a bit bass heavy, the ie7 is more balanced even though they use the same drivers. and those wireless iems are actually apparently the best SQ of basically any wireless headphone out there... but it costs $600


----------



## Stillhouse

Just got back from OfficeDepot picking up some paper and ink. Picked up a Plantronics .Audio Switcher while I was there. Very handy little gadget. Kudos to whoever to was here who recommended it.


----------



## HexT

Heh

HD555's with mini amp


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stillhouse*


Just got back from OfficeDepot picking up some paper and ink. Picked up a Plantronics .Audio Switcher while I was there. Very handy little gadget. Kudos to whoever to was here who recommended it.










I think BB recommended it a while back. It's good because it's just simple physics - and isn't that large! I should get one soon too!

*EDIT*

WOOT 14k posts


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Anyone ever listened to the Chesky Audiophile demonstration discs?

I'm listening to this one at the moment: Chesky

...










...

It's an incredible CD. The track "Spanish Harlem" alone is worth the price.

It came with some of my roommates equipment ... don't know which piece .. but man does it have some sweet tracks.

Just a friendly little FYI.










(Oh yeah the 595's keep sounding better and better ... bit on the bright side (reminds me of the DT880's) .. but overall I'm digging them)











Wow dude, you called it there song 3 spanish harlem is freaking good... took me a few minutes to get foobar2k to play .ape, but well worth it. The sound is amazing.


----------



## XaNe

anyone got a copy that can ummm yea


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol not gonna happen, gotta do it the hardway...


----------



## Djankie

love the planotric switcher, thank you for the advising!


----------



## s1rrah

This may be premature ...

But since my new HD595's just aren't holding up in the volume/bass department ... I may well be returning them this weekend.

Replacement options so far are one of the following:

Grado RS2
Shure SE530
AKG K701

...

Still thinking ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


This may be premature ...

But since my new HD595's just aren't holding up in the volume/bass department ... I may well be returning them this weekend.

Replacement options so far are one of the following:

Grado RS2
Shure SE530
AKG K701

...

Still thinking ...











I like the higher end Senns more than the k701's, it's a bit of preference, but the Senns are easier to drive as well.

The RS2's are good... RS1's are on my wish list!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry about not being very active, I recently took delivery of my new car and I'm just having a blast with it.


----------



## Heru

For simply watching television and movies, the Sennheiser RS-120's or RS-130's?


----------



## Kluit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


This may be premature ...

But since my new HD595's just aren't holding up in the volume/bass department ... I may well be returning them this weekend.

Replacement options so far are one of the following:

Grado RS2
Shure SE530
AKG K701

...

Still thinking ...











I own the RS-2 myself, and I absolutely love them.


----------



## kevg73

I just got a replacement power supply for my beresford DAC. It is now working properly and i am amazed. Even though reviews say it is bad right out of the box it is still a huge improvement over my soundcard. the base has so much more impact and the highs are so much clearer that I am being amazed by tracks I listen to almost every day. I can't wait for this thing to burn in and show its true colors


----------



## s1rrah

Well today I confirmed the return (possible exchange) on my Senn HD595's.

As I mentioned earlier, they just don't handle the bass well enough.

I considered and quite nearly pulled the trigger on the Grado RS2's ... but too many reviews online placed them within a not to distant listening range of the Grado SR225's ... which I have access too here at the house.

Therefore, since I unequivocally enjoy my Shure e4c's more than either the Grado SR225's *or* the Senn HD595's ...

Yes ...

I ordered a set of the widely acclaimed Shure SE530's:

...










...

There's enough info online from enough pro sources for me to risk the relative improvement over my E4C's ... and since I enjoy the isolated window as opposed to the open ... I figured the 375.00 or so would pay for itself in the end.

I'll post some thoughts once they arrive next week.

Also, I may (or may not) be selling my E4C's, will post some word if so.

...

On a happier Sennheiser note ...

I am trying to convince the HD595 vendor which I'm returning too, to allow me to try the HD600's for around the same price (250ish) ...

Though they list the HD600's at 400 bucks or so ... they have a price matching policy and I found the HD600's for around 250 US at other local vendors.

So hopefully, they'll prefer to make money in the end and let me have the HD600's for an exchange plus minor pay on difference; I am still interested in having a set of full size cans around.

It's looking like this years tax return is going to be obliterated by my quest for great sound.


----------



## soloz2

have you tried the HD595's with an amp? they have nice bass when amped.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


have you tried the HD595's with an amp? they have nice bass when amped.


Yeah ... and they do have decent sounding bass (especially with the XM4 amps bass boost) ... but the bass just doesn't scale with the volume the way my Shure's do. The Grados also hold a much higher volume ceiling in bass heavy music ...

Where the Shures and Grados keep going, the HD595's begin to snap crackle and pop.









I listen to a lot of classical, but when I put the rock on, I want to be able to crank it ... I've found no phones that scale in the bass category like my Shure e4c's, the Grado225's we have here can't touch 'em ... and I can only imagine the SE530's will be twice as good ...

I am hoping they'll let me demo the HD600's though ... I prefer movies with full size cans as opposed to IEMs ... and maybe they'll have a bit better bass extension/scale to them ...


----------



## soloz2

alright. I've never experienced that problem when I had HD595's or with the 555's I have now.

If you want bassy cans you should look at a pair of Beyer DT770 Pro/80's.


----------



## s1rrah

So I've been PMing off and on with this guy from Head-fi ... we both are new HD595 owners and we both are thinking about possibly exchanging for the HD600's ...

Anyway ... he's never used an amp before and was asking me to describe the impact made by the XM4 amp and especially it's impact on bass presence when using the bass boost circuit.

I tried to explain how it added a bit of fullness and punch to whatever you listen too but then decided to just record a few demo mp3's to illustrate the difference.

Following find a download link to a zip file containing the test tracks.

I simply ran the XM4's headphone out (using the Zen player) to my soundcards input; also, for each track there is an unamped version where I'm running from the Zen's normal headphone out.

Not very accurate due to the various processing points along the way but it does show the difference between amped and unamped scenarios fairly well.

...

*XM4 Bass Boost Demo* _(11mb .zip file)_

...

The XM4, entry level though it may be ... has a really nice bass boost circuit that works well with the HD595's ...

Just thought you all might like to listen ...


----------



## carl25

Steelseries 5H v.2

I have them as well


----------



## wigseryc

I keep hearing about these little amp things, and it gets me intrigued. I've just got a new pair of cans and i was wondering, could anyone point me to a decent, yet cheerfully priced unit? I've not idea what's what in this area..


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


I keep hearing about these little amp things, and it gets me intrigued. I've just got a new pair of cans and i was wondering, could anyone point me to a decent, yet cheerfully priced unit? I've not idea what's what in this area..


Amps are fun ...

With the Shure IEM's ... the gain isn't so much in volume, as they are already fairly efficient whether driven by an Ipod or a sound card ... but the gain is more so in various frequency enhancements (highs, mids, lows) and especially soundstage.

A few notable entry level amps (100 to 250 US):

Practical Devices XM5: with the AD8620 OPAMP, this is a seriously fun amp; tons of features, bass boost, treble boost, adjustable for low impedance cans, etc.

C&C Box+: another cheap amp that's received decent reviews.

Headroom Total Bithead: again, some great reviews on this 150ish amp. Plus it's got a USB DAC (if your in to such things).

...

What kind of cans did you pick up ??


----------



## XaNe

im thinking about buying a amp my spending limit is $150 and im driving sennheiser hd555's i just looked at the thread above me is this a good starter amp http://www.headb.com/box_plus/index.html


----------



## onisakana

Can i be added; ATH-A700
thanks


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Amps are fun ...

With the Shure IEM's ... the gain isn't so much in volume, as they are already fairly efficient whether driven by an Ipod or a sound card ... but the gain is more so in various frequency enhancements (highs, mids, lows) and especially soundstage.

A few notable entry level amps (100 to 250 US):

Practical Devices XM5: with the AD8620 OPAMP, this is a seriously fun amp; tons of features, bass boost, treble boost, adjustable for low impedance cans, etc.

C&C Box+: another cheap amp that's received decent reviews.

Headroom Total Bithead: again, some great reviews on this 150ish amp. Plus it's got a USB DAC (if your in to such things).

...

What kind of cans did you pick up ??



Quote:



Originally Posted by *XaNe*


im thinking about buying a amp my spending limit is $150 and im driving sennheiser hd555's i just looked at the thread above me is this a good starter amp http://www.headb.com/box_plus/index.html










read through the stickies, I have a roundup of about 8 different portable amps, most of them within your price range.

I would not recommend the total bithead.

For your price range I highly recommend a mini3


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Practical Devices XM5: with the AD8620 OPAMP, this is a seriously fun amp; tons of features, bass boost, treble boost, adjustable for low impedance cans, etc.

C&C Box+: another cheap amp that's received decent reviews.

Headroom Total Bithead: again, some great reviews on this 150ish amp. Plus it's got a USB DAC (if your in to such things).

...

What kind of cans did you pick up ??


Those look alright, if a little bulky? I had planned to primarily use it with my mp3 player (old 5g Zen micro) because one assumes with a bigger pair of cans the battery wont last half as long as it would with a pair of earbuds. 
Are there any smaller ones out there perchance?

Would the mini amp benefit my pc too? I've got Creative 5.1's and i run my headphones through the control panel jack, with onboard sound :s

...

I picked up some Skullcandy Hesh's for cheap, sort of an impulse buy as well as they were one of the last pairs on sale. They look decent, and the sound isn't all that bad.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Those look alright, if a little bulky? I had planned to primarily use it with my mp3 player (old 5g Zen micro) because one assumes with a bigger pair of cans the battery wont last half as long as it would with a pair of earbuds. 
Are there any smaller ones out there perchance?

Would the mini amp benefit my pc too? I've got Creative 5.1's and i run my headphones through the control panel jack, with onboard sound :s

...

I picked up some Skullcandy Hesh's for cheap, sort of an impulse buy as well as they were one of the last pairs on sale. They look decent, and the sound isn't all that bad.


yes, an amp will help your sound card too.

you don't really need an amp w/ skulcandy.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Would using an amp with a pair of Skullcandy make the headphone sound better or worse?









Updated the list, BTW.


----------



## gonX

Err... I don't see why you (s1rrah) changed your HD595 because of lacking bass... because I find them to be extremely bassy with my mini-stereo. I should open it up to check what (which?) OPamps there's in there.


----------



## Namrac

I'm currently bidding on a Little Dot Micro+ on ebay and I just purchased a set of black Marshallows for on the go listenin'.








My V-Moda Vibes died a little while back.


----------



## Chipp

Come on Nammy - you know you want to get back into the scene!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Come on Nammy - you know you want to get back into the scene!










This is a good time to apply peer pressure!

*Applies peer pressure* Do it Namrac.


----------



## Namrac

I don't have enough money to go blowing a ton on audio, which I tend to do.









I'm expecting about $300 soon though, might get me a new set of cans and maybe a nice amp/ little DAC depending on how the LDM+ turns out.


----------



## Niko-Time

How did your vibes break? i'm sure they'd be under warranty


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


How did your vibes break? i'm sure they'd be under warranty


warranty expired... cable snapped, basically. Probably could get it fixed, but it would probably be pretty costly and they weren't THAT great... I'm gonna kramer mod the Marshmallows, and that should be good enough for walks across campus. =D


----------



## Sylon

I got some Sony MDR333 a while back, I liked the retractable cable idea...what do you guys think about those? Also, a few weeks back I got some Sony Ex85s, they sound amazing! The ex90s cost 170CDN~ while the 85s are about 85cdn.

It's amazing how hard it is to find a decent pair of headphones in stores here in canada.


----------



## s1rrah

Just a heads up.

The vendor I bought my HD595's won't take them back (some sort of CA law); I should have read their fine print.

Anyway ...

I've got my near new set of HD595's up in the For Sale section if anyone is interested ...

I'm gonna check out some of the higher end Senns/Grados ...

FYI.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


warranty expired... cable snapped, basically. Probably could get it fixed, but it would probably be pretty costly and they weren't THAT great... I'm gonna kramer mod the Marshmallows, and that should be good enough for walks across campus. =D


I got some Kramer-Modded Marshmallows. Best $10 I ever spent (got used over at Head-Fi







)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just a heads up.

The vendor I bought my HD595's won't take them back (some sort of CA law); I should have read their fine print.

Anyway ...

I've got my near new set of HD595's up in the For Sale section if anyone is interested ...

I'm gonna check out some of the higher end Senns/Grados ...

FYI.


too bad they aren't the magic red edition... then I'd be interested!


----------



## richuwo11

can i be added as well? ATH-AD900's

thx.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


too bad they aren't the magic red edition... then I'd be interested!










They look so-so.










Certainly they could have thought up of a better title than Magic Red Edition. Makes me think of a Lollipop or something







.


----------



## HappyVirus

Well...I just received my AD700 from the UPS dude and...

DAMN ITS BIG!!!! it looks so pretty in the pictures....









Well..Can I join now? xD

btw..whats that thing that can be added to the 3.5mm jack?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


They look so-so.










Certainly they could have thought up of a better title than Magic Red Edition. Makes me think of a Lollipop or something







.


I think they look fricking sweet and I want a pair! Plus how many people have magic red hd595's? it's kinda a collector's item.


----------



## s1rrah

After a good week and a half wait (postal from Canada takes forever!) ... my Starquad LOD finally came in:

...










...

Got it for 25 bucks from a head-fi member ...

Sounds great ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Plus how many people have magic red hd595's? it's kinda a collector's item.










Lol, I suppose so. Can't say I like the premium price tag they carry over the regular model though. A pair on Head-Fi was priced at like $250 iirc.

Sirrah - nice price on that LOD. Add them Shure's and you'll have quite a setup there. Enjoy brother







.


----------



## Gollie

I went out of town yesterday on business and I realized that I need to upgrade my mobile setup...


----------



## Heru

Soon to be the proud owner of some Shure e4c's when they arrive, if you wanna add them to my listing, vaer sa snill... err, please.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Soon to be the proud owner of some Shure e4c's when they arrive, if you wanna add them to my listing, vaer sa snill... err, please.


VÃ¤r sa snÃ¤ll?


----------



## s1rrah

My dream IEM's came in today and they are living up to the hype:

...










...

Love the chromed out bronze finish.

Anyway ... I'll post a detailed run down on my impressions, including the great aspects and the very slight, few flaws (mostly what you'll read in other reviews is true, except the ones that claim they suck)









Bass like I could have never imagined possible ... you can actually feel it running down your brain stem into your spine.

With the right source material, they produce very clean and capable lows almost at the edge of human hearing ... but you can *feel* it.

Anyway ... getting ahead of myself ... I'll be posting a review this weekend sometime.

...

I'm sick as sxxx right now ... been expelling from both ends for about six hours now ... fever ... chills ... pretty sure I got some food poisoning at lunch.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My dream IEM's came in today and they are living up to the hype:

...










...

Love the chromed out bronze finish.

Anyway ... I'll post a detailed run down on my impressions, including the great aspects and the very slight, few flaws (mostly what you'll read in other reviews is true, except the ones that claim they suck)









Bass like I could have never imagined possible ... you can actually feel it running down your brain stem into your spine.

With the right source material, they produce very clean and capable lows almost at the edge of human hearing ... but you can *feel* it.

Anyway ... getting ahead of myself ... I'll be posting a review this weekend sometime.

...

I'm sick as sxxx right now ... been expelling from both ends for about six hours now ... fever ... chills ... pretty sure I got some food poisoning at lunch.











I can't wait to see your impressions.







I'm debating whether to trade in my ER6is for ER4s or to try a different sound signature... The SE530s would certainly be out of my price range, but I've actually never heard Shures above the E2c.







I was quite peeved at Heru's speedy typing this morning.









Sorry you're not feeling well, food poising sucks majorly... If you want an entertaining sick-story though ask Spooky about butt-water.


----------



## soloz2

Personally I wouldn't mind trading my Denon AH-C700's in for a pair of Livewires


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Personally I wouldn't mind trading my Denon AH-C700's in for a pair of Livewires


what do you use those denon Denon AH-C700's for? gaming? ipod?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


what do you use those denon Denon AH-C700's for? gaming? ipod?


portable







either w/ my zv:M or nano > LOD > Tomahawk


----------



## Chipp

Elaborating on my above thoughts about moving up to ER4Ps, I think I should be able to cover almost all the cost if I were to sell both my ER6i and RP-21... I'm still debating the loss of versatility, but if what I've heard is accurate I'll love the ER4. Still thinking on this one. The ER4 will have nowhere near the bass impact that the RP-21 has, though not much in the IEM world does. Of course the Ety will have much less dry treble and is certainly more versatile than the RP-21 being used for both home and portable.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

I have myself a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro headphones. Sure, it's an old model but with a bass range dipping down to 10 friggin hz, it's like having a subwoofer on your head. Gaming is awesome with these. If I don't want to wake the neighbors with my 7.1 surround, these headphones do very very nicely.

Add me to the club.


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Personally I wouldn't mind trading my Denon AH-C700's in for a pair of Livewires


i wouldnt mind trading in my hd515's for hd600's either







tough to trade in $200 headphones for $280 headphones there soloz


----------



## HappyVirus

Hey you can lovers! Well I just got the AD700 from newegg....

Can you add me to the club


----------



## Duckydude

How are IEM's compared to regular cans in terms of sound quality for the price?, it would seem to me that you get much less for the money, I'm not really a fan of IEM's though, they hurt my ears and I get earwax in em'.


----------



## Aura

Question for anyone using X-FI as a main source rather than a DAC, etc.

How much of a difference did you notice with Audio Creation Mode and Bit-Matched Playback turned on (as opposed to Entertainment mode/treble and bass settings, etc.)? I've been testing it, and I'm just noticing slightly better quality.

Are my ears simple not trained enough yet for the distinctions?


----------



## version2

I guess I'm not much of a fullfledge headphone person. I like the little headphones that clip on the ear. I have these Razer m250's:









These headphone clamps can hurt your ears though. My previous two sets never did that.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


i wouldnt mind trading in my hd515's for hd600's either







tough to trade in $200 headphones for $280 headphones there soloz










why would it be difficult? i said I wouldn't mind trading mine in... so I'd have to throw more $ in, but oh well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


How are IEM's compared to regular cans in terms of sound quality for the price?, it would seem to me that you get much less for the money, I'm not really a fan of IEM's though, they hurt my ears and I get earwax in em'.


well if you kept your ears clean...

you have to play around w/ tips to get a good seal and a comfortable fit.

Generally $ for $ a pair of cans will give you better sound quality, but IEMs offer greater portability and isolation. If you don't like how they normally fit try a pair of JVC fx66. I've found them to be more comfortable than my denons, and isolate better. They don't sound better though


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


How are IEM's compared to regular cans in terms of sound quality for the price?, it would seem to me that you get much less for the money, I'm not really a fan of IEM's though, they hurt my ears and I get earwax in em'.


I listen to both full size and IEM's and for me personally ... in the end, I generally prefer the high end IEM's (though I do agree it seems like your getting less for the money).

I'm a sucker for extreme detail and I just can imagine any full size can delivering the sort of detail I get from my Shure SE530's ... or even the E4C's I had previously ... it's just a matter of great drivers being so close to your eardrum really. Some Grado's I've heard approach the same level of detail but at much higher volumes than is necessary for the IEM's.

I seem to be missing any ear wax so I guess I'm lucky in that regard.

Otherwise, I've found the high end IEM's to sound just as good or better, across all frequencies, as any of the high end full size cans I've heard.

The one area that IEM's do fall behind the full size cans though is in the sound stage department ... and this 'flaw' is only somewhat of a concern depending on the type of music I'm listening too. For instance ... certain large room chamber and orchestral music will to me sound better through a set of full sized cans ... similarly, movies sound a hell of a lot better through full sized cans in my opinion ... both examples due to the sound stage issue.

But all and all ... for the majority of my music listening ... I'm much more likely to put my Shure IEM's on than the Grado's or Senns. Just love the detail, resolution and overall impact of the music.

...

That said ... having spent nearly 400 bones for the Shures .... it does seem that I'm getting less for my money when strictly considering the materials used to construct the device .... I mean, when holding my Senns or some Grados in the other hand. They're just so small, light and unassuming.

But that thought disappears once I stick them in my ears ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Question for anyone using X-FI as a main source rather than a DAC, etc.

How much of a difference did you notice with Audio Creation Mode and Bit-Matched Playback turned on (as opposed to Entertainment mode/treble and bass settings, etc.)? I've been testing it, and I'm just noticing slightly better quality.

Are my ears simple not trained enough yet for the distinctions?


Only slightly better quality, as you said. The difference, as with swapping OPAMPS, etc. ... is a subtle one but one you'll notice more if you start running line out to a DAC or amp.

I use bitmatched mode exclusively when listening through my headphones ... I prefer to have an unmolested signal which I can then EQ at the player level should I so desire.

When listening to my desktop 5.1 system, though ... I switch back to entertainment mode.

I'm investigating DACS right now (may get an EMU 0404 since I also need the XLR inputs) and will post some thoughts on running line out to it once I get one installed.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I listen to both full size and IEM's and for me personally ... in the end, I generally prefer the high end IEM's (though I do agree it seems like your getting less for the money).

I'm a sucker for extreme detail and I just can imagine any full size can delivering the sort of detail I get from my Shure SE530's ... or even the E4C's I had previously ... it's just a matter of great drivers being so close to your eardrum really. Some Grado's I've heard approach the same level of detail but at much higher volumes than is necessary for the IEM's.

I seem to be missing any ear wax so I guess I'm lucky in that regard.

Otherwise, I've found the high end IEM's to sound just as good or better, across all frequencies, as any of the high end full size cans I've heard.

The one area that IEM's do fall behind the full size cans though is in the sound stage department ... and this 'flaw' is only somewhat of a concern depending on the type of music I'm listening too. For instance ... certain large room chamber and orchestral music will to me sound better through a set of full sized cans ... similarly, movies sound a hell of a lot better through full sized cans in my opinion ... both examples due to the sound stage issue.

But all and all ... for the majority of my music listening ... I'm much more likely to put my Shure IEM's on than the Grado's or Senns. Just love the detail, resolution and overall impact of the music.

...

That said ... having spent nearly 400 bones for the Shures .... it does seem that I'm getting less for my money when strictly considering the materials used to construct the device .... I mean, when holding my Senns or some Grados in the other hand. They're just so small, light and unassuming.

But that thought disappears once I stick them in my ears ...











Just curious, what full size cans _have_ you heard? I might pick up a $100 pair of IEM's someday if I can find a comfortable pair. I do love a big soundstage though.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Just curious, what full size cans _have_ you heard? I might pick up a $100 pair of IEM's someday if I can find a comfortable pair. I do love a big soundstage though.


Here at the house I have Grado SR80's, SR225's and a pair of Sennheiser HD595's. All of which I've spent considerable time with.

I've also listened to Beyerdynamic DT880's a bit as well ...

...

For one hundred bucks, you'll find it hard to beat any of the above menioned full sizers ... though I personally preferred the sound of my old Shure E4C's to any of them ...

I'm a glutton for neutrality, though ... and other than the Grados on their good days ... I wouldn't call any of the above necessarily 'neutral.'

By neutral I mean they do not add any of their own colorations to the music.

For example, both the HD595's and the DT880's impart a bit of high end sparkle that just isn't inherent to the recorded piece ... whereas the Shure IEM's (and Grados to a certain extent) convey the sound a bit more as it was recorded, which to some ears can come across as bland ...

I prefer to have a neutral start to the sound and then be able to EQ it to my taste depending on the track.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'm new to the world of SOUND! I just got this Xtremegamer and some Turtle Beach EarForce HPA2's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Here at the house I have Grado SR80's, SR225's and a pair of Sennheiser HD595's. All of which I've spent considerable time with.

I've also listened to Beyerdynamic DT880's a bit as well ...

...

For one hundred bucks, you'll find it hard to beat any of the above menioned full sizers ... though I personally preferred the sound of my old Shure E4C's to any of them ...

I'm a glutton for neutrality, though ... and other than the Grados on their good days ... I wouldn't call any of the above necessarily 'neutral.'

By neutral I mean they do not add any of their own colorations to the music.

For example, both the HD595's and the DT880's impart a bit of high end sparkle that just isn't inherent to the recorded piece ... whereas the Shure IEM's (and Grados to a certain extent) convey the sound a bit more as it was recorded, which to some ears can come across as bland ...

I prefer to have a neutral start to the sound and then be able to EQ it to my taste depending on the track.


well that's your problem... you're comparing cans with IEMs that cost 2x as much


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Here at the house I have Grado SR80's, SR225's and a pair of Sennheiser HD595's. All of which I've spent considerable time with.

I've also listened to Beyerdynamic DT880's a bit as well ...

...

For one hundred bucks, you'll find it hard to beat any of the above menioned full sizers ... though I personally preferred the sound of my old Shure E4C's to any of them ...

I'm a glutton for neutrality, though ... and other than the Grados on their good days ... I wouldn't call any of the above necessarily 'neutral.'

By neutral I mean they do not add any of their own colorations to the music.

For example, both the HD595's and the DT880's impart a bit of high end sparkle that just isn't inherent to the recorded piece ... whereas the Shure IEM's (and Grados to a certain extent) convey the sound a bit more as it was recorded, which to some ears can come across as bland ...

I prefer to have a neutral start to the sound and then be able to EQ it to my taste depending on the track.

Just curious, have you used the DT880's with a powerful amp?, they are very hard to drive and with a good, powerful amp those highs you are talking about are tamed quite a bit over stock; with that, the DT880's are the most neutral (one of) cans I've heard and in reviews and on head-fi, etc. Too bad you already sold those E4C's, I would have jumped on that if knew about it.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I listen to both full size and IEM's and for me personally ... in the end, I generally prefer the high end IEM's (though I do agree it seems like your getting less for the money).

I'm a sucker for extreme detail and I just can imagine any full size can delivering the sort of detail I get from my Shure SE530's ... or even the E4C's I had previously ... it's just a matter of great drivers being so close to your eardrum really. Some Grado's I've heard approach the same level of detail but at much higher volumes than is necessary for the IEM's.

I seem to be missing any ear wax so I guess I'm lucky in that regard.

Otherwise, I've found the high end IEM's to sound just as good or better, across all frequencies, as any of the high end full size cans I've heard.

The one area that IEM's do fall behind the full size cans though is in the sound stage department ... and this 'flaw' is only somewhat of a concern depending on the type of music I'm listening too. For instance ... certain large room chamber and orchestral music will to me sound better through a set of full sized cans ... similarly, movies sound a hell of a lot better through full sized cans in my opinion ... both examples due to the sound stage issue.

But all and all ... for the majority of my music listening ... I'm much more likely to put my Shure IEM's on than the Grado's or Senns. Just love the detail, resolution and overall impact of the music.

...

That said ... having spent nearly 400 bones for the Shures .... it does seem that I'm getting less for my money when strictly considering the materials used to construct the device .... I mean, when holding my Senns or some Grados in the other hand. They're just so small, light and unassuming.

But that thought disappears once I stick them in my ears ...










I personally prefer my DR150's to my E500's.


----------



## s1rrah

*Is Shure, Inc. sending me a new set of SE530's for free!??*

I need some assistance in interpreting the results of a three day discourse with Shure, Inc. regarding a set of replacement tips for my old Shure E4C's (remember, the one that got stuck in my ear?).

According to the final word from Shure today, it would seem that instead of a new set of tips for my old E4C's, they instead have deemed to send me a new set of SE530's! I don't know ... maybe for my trouble and all ... maybe cause I've used their mics for so long ... maybe because my letter was humorous ... dunno ... but it sure seems that way.

But then again ... it may just _seem_ that way.

Therefore, please review the following thread of emails, terminating with a final word from shure in the form of a .PDF order confirmation document and give me your ideas as to what it could mean:

*Step 1:* I email Shure regarding my earlier travails with the E4C tips coming off in my ear:

Quote:

_"Dear Shure, Inc.

I love your microphones. Used them for years ... SM58, SM57, green bullet ... <sigh>.

I am also quite fond of my e4c inner ear monitors. I can't live without them actually (which is really saying a lot!)

In fact, my ear canals have permanently changed shape in order to better accommodate the tips of my e4c's, which I generally listen to for about 4 to 5 hours a day.

Yet ... despite the fine quality of both your microphones and inner ear monitors, there is one salient claim I can make regarding the microphones alone ...

They, unlike the inner ear monitors, have never ever ever caused me personal terror.

I am referring to the fact that about a month ago, while hastily removing the silicon flex tip from my ear ... the silicon tip decided to stay inserted as the main IEM housing came out.

(!!!!)

It took me and a roommate about 45 minutes to get the little guy removed (fine line between pulling it out and accidently pushing it deeper).

I was quite close to visiting the ER.

Anyway ... no bad blood between me and the e4's (or Shure, inc!) ... I've since learned to properly unseat them before pulling them out.

Yet the flextips I love are indeed loosening their grip on the nozzles quite dramatically over time (I've had the e4c's for a short four months BTW, bought from Circuit City)

Are you guys considering a longer lasting design? Have you released a better design for either tip or nozzle for e4c??

If so, would it be entirely out of line of me to ask that a set be mailed to me? It would seriously help out as all my dark grey soft flex tips are super loose at this point.

Let me know if you need anything else from me, I can email a scan of my Circuit City receipt or even snail mail it if necessary.

Oh yeah. You guys rule. Keep up the good work!

Joel Harris
9507 Some Ln.
Houston, TX 770xx"_

...

*Step 2:* Shure support resonds:

Quote:

_"Joel,
I'm going to see what I can do, can you email me a copy of your receipt?"_

...

*Step 3:* I send E4C receipt copy:

Quote:

_"Not a problem.
Here's the address:
Joel Harris
9507 Some Ln.
Houston, TX 770xx
And my Circuit City Receipt is attached...
Thanks in advance.
Joel Harris"_

...

*Step 4:* Shure Support responds:

Quote:

_"Joel,
Your replacement will be shipped out today. Please enjoy your new *headphones*. Your Shure order number is 40340499, please allow 1 week for delivery."_

(note: he says "your replacement" and "enjoy your new _headphones_)

...

*Step 5:* And today, I get this from Shure, Inc:

(no text in body of message, just an email with the following header info









Quote:

From: Service Shure, Inc
To: <my email address>
Subject: Product Service Return Notification

(and attached in the form of a .PDF document I found the following order/replacement confirmation reciept which seems to indicate that Shure has decided to send me a new set of SE530 PTH IEMs as opposed to a new set of tips for my old E4C's!):

...

Quote:











....
























I mean ... what do you all think? Am I reading this right?

According to the text of the .PDF, it would seem the support guy entered my complaint as a returned product event.

Could the described product mean simply the tips? Or a fit kit? If so, it seems like the language would be more specific to just the fit kit or earphone tips?

...

It's probably just an illusion, but you never know ... I've heard all sorts of great things about Shure's service/warranty division ... and so I guess I'll just have to wait till later this week.










Intriguing though ... for sure ...

*UPDATE!!: 01/24/08
----------------------------------*

Anyway ... some time has passed (few days) and just now, after getting home from work, I get a package from the UPS guy; it's from Shure, Inc.

I haven't opened it yet (I'm still too scared and in disbelief) but will be doing so after I stare at it for another half hour and after I finish this beer







; more in a bit:

...










...

Sure looks a little big for simply shipping out a few tiny rubber tips, eh? It's pretty heavy too ...










Puzzling to be sure.

Funny thing is ... if it's a new set of SE530's, then that means I'm going to have _TWO_ pair now since just two weeks ago I ordered the current set I've been using and recently reviewed in this thread. Quality *and* Quantity!

The suspense is KILLING ME!

*(After 20 minutes of staring...)
------------------------------------------*

So anyway ...

It's true.

The legends and myths regarding how utterly and insanely kick butt Shure's service department is are *ALL* true. Nevermind the naysayers of late over at Head-fi ... there are still some golden, GOLDEN folk working the service isles up in Illinois!

So here's what I get for deciding to write Shure, Inc. requesting new tips for my old E4C headphones:

...










...










...

No. It's not an illusion.

Shure did in fact send me a completely on-the-house set of their flagship SE530 PTH inner ear monitors. Retail cost is 450 to 550 dollars ... with some better deals on Ebay (where, hilariously enough, I just picked up a set of these same cans two weeks ago).

Anyway.

Sorry to clog up the club with more rambling about this, but thought it worth a slight infraction or two to point out that taking time to write letters really does sometimes create a connection with a vendor.

I mean, I never sent _anything_ to Shure, Inc. ... just an email with a funny story about getting my E4C tips lodged in my ear.

Guess it rubbed somebody the right way.

When my contact there told me he was "going to see what he could do," ... I never dreamed it was pulling THEM kind of strings.

...

Oh yeah.

I got another letter from another department at Shure just yesterday ...

Here's what it said:

Quote:

Hey Joel-

I'm sending out new E4C tips and nozzles to the address below.

Take care,

Brian










*@Heru* - since your now the owner of those E4's, let me know and I'll send you a new set of tips and nozzles for them!


----------



## Duckydude

That would be awesome if it were true







.


----------



## Niko-Time

That does seem encouraging. I myselfs E500's cable has cracked so I have emailed them and they generally ship a replacement even without a reciept (which is lucky as I purchased them used from head-fi).

I hope I am as lucky as it appears you have been


----------



## aksthem1

Maybe they just misunderstood your problem or as you said with the trouble you had. IDK, but free headphones is always a plus.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
VÃ¤r sa snÃ¤ll?









Ja, VÃ¦r sÃ¥ snill.

I really need to remap my keyboard, so I don't have to numpad all my diacritic marks.









@s1r: Free earphones would be nice, eh? Hopefully that will be the turn out.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aksthem1* 
Maybe they just misunderstood your problem or as you said with the trouble you had. IDK, but free headphones is always a plus.

Free 500 dollar headphones is a gift from Jah!










...

Anyway ... just wanted to get some new tips but who knows ... maybe I'll have a set of SE530's to spare in a bit?

@Niko -

Where exactly did your cable crack? I've read much about that and am concerned about my own as well.

I've been wondering if very light and occasional applications of some sort of rubber conditioner might alleviate that problem?

I'd rather just keep the same cans as opposed to having to send in for replacements ...

Did it crack around the 'boot' near the actual speaker or did the cable itself crack?


----------



## Niko-Time

They cracked there.

The Shure rep said to wipe them with a damp paper towel every so often or something like that, on about page 3 of the shure cable thread over at the fi.


----------



## soloz2

kinda looks like new headphones.


----------



## BrinNutz

I'm in the market, and I need some decent headphones!! I need new headphones as my crappy EverGlides fell and broke. So, I have been looking at Audio Technica's.

The ATH-A700's

http://www.buy.com/prod/audio-techni...202091774.html

Or the ATH-AD700's
http://www.buy.com/prod/audio-techni...202093918.html
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826402014

I listen to music and play games. I just want something with good quality.

Edit:
Just found these as well...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826402013

Would I need a headphone amp with these do you think?


----------



## Duckydude

You don't need a headphone amp for any of those, I would recommend the A700's, I hear about them non-stop around here and how great they are







.


----------



## soloz2

get the a700's if you primarily game.


----------



## BrinNutz

Well, I was think about the A700's, but the price of the AD700's is calling my name @ newegg...

Soloz, you got any mods for these?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Well, I was think about the A700's, but the price of the AD700's is calling my name @ newegg...

Soloz, you got any mods for these?


well I haven't read about any mods, but taking a look at mine I have a couple ideas that they might benefit from. Of course it would all be trial and error... and time consuming to try this here and that there...


----------



## BrinNutz

Will the A700's be decent for gaming and good for music?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Will the A700's be decent for gaming and good for music?


they'll be great for gaming
great for electronic music
and pretty decent at other types of music


----------



## Niko-Time

i.e. music with beats and little clarity


----------



## BrinNutz

I ordered the ATH-AD700's for $110 shipped...I thought that was a pretty good deal, and I think my ears will thank me later!

I like the fact that my ears won't be stuck fully enclosed and getting hot...


----------



## BrinNutz

Well,

I tried cancelling my order with the advice of going with Grado SR-80's...

What do ya think..which is better? I'm lost


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Well,

I tried cancelling my order with the advice of going with Grado SR-80's...

What do ya think..which is better? I'm lost

for gaming the ath will be better, but for music I'd take sr80's anyday


----------



## Niko-Time

I don't like sr80's forwardness. They are great for rock, but not that great for anything else


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I don't like sr80's forwardness. They are great for rock, but not that great for anything else

yes, but pair a pair of Grados with a nice tube amp and prepare yourself for for some magic


----------



## Blue_Fire

If the 700's are anything like the 500's, they will blow your mind. favorite band is tool, must have listened to everyone song a million times. But with decent headphones it was like never having heard them before.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
If the 700's are anything like the 500's, they will blow your mind. favorite band is tool, must have listened to everyone song a million times. But with decent headphones it was like never having heard them before.

Indeed. Whilst listening to TOOL and APC on nice cans, on some songs I can actually hear Maynard's vocal cues in the background. Lol.


----------



## kevg73

hey sirrah: any chance of us seeing that se530 review soon?


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
Well,

I tried cancelling my order with the advice of going with Grado SR-80's...

What do ya think..which is better? I'm lost

I wouldn't cancel the order. If the AD500/AD700 sound anything like the closed versions (A500/A700), they will be crap.

In reality, the headstage presented by a pair of headphones is not used for gaming. The game has it's own 3d audio processor which emulates positional audio, regardless of the actual headstage on a given pair of headphones.

The SR80 is a significantly better headphone than the audio technicas. The only audio technica headphones worth their salt are the AD2000, W5000, ESW9 and ES7 (and possibly a few other portables), not counting the out of production models.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
I wouldn't cancel the order. If the AD500/AD700 sound anything like the closed versions (A500/A700), they will be crap.

In reality, the headstage presented by a pair of headphones is not used for gaming. The game has it's own 3d audio processor which emulates positional audio, regardless of the actual headstage on a given pair of headphones.

The SR80 is a significantly better headphone than the audio technicas. The only audio technica headphones worth their salt are the AD2000, W5000, ESW9 and ES7 (and possibly a few other portables), not counting the out of production models.

Well, I'll be getting the AD700's (The order already shipped!) So, holding off on the Grado purchase (though I may just get them to have them) since they are only $95 shipped at headphone.com right now

I have the perfect place to hide hang 'em too...










Those are some old ass Koss headset that are just..crap...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
hey sirrah: any chance of us seeing that se530 review soon?

This week for sure.

I'm just now getting over a real serious case of food poisoning (whole weekend fetal position sort of thing).

I'm going to write up some thoughts soon though.


----------



## kevg73

thanks. I just thought the sickness might give you some extra time to listen







but then i remembered last time i had the flu... i was in my bathroom for a good 8+ hours. I forgot how badly getting sick screws up your whole body... ears too. hope you feel better


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm going to get these tommorow unless there are some objections.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
thanks. I just thought the sickness might give you some extra time to listen







but then i remembered last time i had the flu... i was in my bathroom for a good 8+ hours. I forgot how badly getting sick screws up your whole body... ears too. hope you feel better

Funny thing is ...

The occurrence of the food poisoning near perfectly coincided with the arrival of my SE530's, which anyone who has really looked forward to getting something can understand, had generated a bit of obsessive thought in me (ie > always wondering when they'd arrive, longing, couldn't sleep, etc.).

What's funny is that the night of my first fever, those same longings, those sort of nice but still "OCD" type musings I'd been having around the headphones, once combined with sleeping with a high fever, sort of turned into nightmares of a type ... weird, headphone delirium dreams that woke me up a few times the first night (cold sweat and all) and it really sort of turned me off from even _looking_ at the things.

True story.

It's all better now of course ... fevers can do weird things to a person while sleeping ...

But happily I've been listening to them all day today.

<shwew! back to normal!>


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
I wouldn't cancel the order. If the AD500/AD700 sound anything like the closed versions (A500/A700), they will be crap.

In reality, the headstage presented by a pair of headphones is not used for gaming. The game has it's own 3d audio processor which emulates positional audio, regardless of the actual headstage on a given pair of headphones.

The SR80 is a significantly better headphone than the audio technicas. The only audio technica headphones worth their salt are the AD2000, W5000, ESW9 and ES7 (and possibly a few other portables), not counting the out of production models.

Finally, someone else who doesn't like all this Audio Technica whoring on this forum


----------



## soloz2

for the money I think the Ax00 series are great for gaming, but I don't use mine for music.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

LOL......









every headphones are good at their own zone.... so don't tell me that you played slow jazz on ATH-Ax00 series... coz it won't beat other headphones.


----------



## 98uk

Just got a set of Speedlink Medusa 5.1 ProGamers.

Hopefully should go nice with my X-Fi

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/106186


----------



## Heru

Woot! My Shure e4c's are waiting at my house right now for me, when I get home from work.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

w00t! Rudolph just dropped me a late gift from santa... opened it up... turns out to be DV332


----------



## Poser

A friend of mine just gave me a pair of able planet NC500 's. I am actually pretty pleased with the sound quality. Very crisp, clear with deep resonating tones. I also have never experienced anything with ANC ... so that was kind of surreal. I mean I love music, but by no means do qualify as an audiophile... but all in all I really dig them.

I have never heard of able planet before I was given these.... does anyone else know much about the company?

EDIT: whoaaaah.... I just looked up the price on-line, I wouldn't say they are $150 green backs good







... but then again I wouldn't know even if they were


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry about the delay. I just updated the list.


----------



## Namrac

Just bought a CMOY Amp off of ebay for $27







Hopefully it'll sound good, if not, who cares, it's $27.


----------



## Chipp

Custom, or something along the lines of a PenguinAmp?







What OP amp?


----------



## Le_Loup

Can't believe I missed this group, definately want to join in.

Sennhesier HD 500's here. Over 16k songs, 136+ gb's music, to start... And yet no 160gb ipod loaded... Suggestions for cheap resellers mb...

- Le_Loup


----------



## Mootsfox

Which would be better for general music, movies and gaming? I currently have a set of http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826249016

They are ok for gaming, but I rarely use the mic, and I'm looking for something that sounds better and hits harder (these don't at all).

SENNHEISER HD 280PRO (on sale for $75 shipped) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106328

audio-technica ATH-AD700 ($103 shipped)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826402014

I'm using an Onkyo A-RV401 Receiver and a 5mm->3.5mm adapter.


----------



## Azazel

I just bought the ATH-AD700's after christmas and I love them. My brother bought SENNHEISER DJs HD212 3.5mm/ 6.3mm Connector Circumaural PRO Stereo Headphone and I don't like them. The HD212 weren't comfy and had too much bass. I love my ad700's though. They have very clear sound and are comfy. The only bad thing about them is I had to bend them in some because they were too big for my head out of the box. After bending the flex bands to fit a smaller head they are perfect though.


----------



## Mootsfox

I just noticed the AD700's are open cans. My roommate won't appreciate my gangsta rap blaring. Or my Bob Dylan.

How loud are the AD700's from like 5ft away?


----------



## D1g1tal V3n0m

My current headphones...

Shure E500
Modded AKG K340
Koss KSC-75 (Planning on recabling soon)
Modded JVC Marshmallows

I'm currently using a RSA Hornet Non M to power all my headphones from my Ipod Classic 80 Gig.

I plan on buying a Stax SR-003/2/1 system as Electro Static interests me.

Headphones I've owned in the past...

Closed Darth Beyers
Deep Cup Open Darth Beyers also known as "The Darth Boobies"
Grado SR-60
Super Fi 3

Previous amps I've owned- PS Audio GCHA, Sound Quest SQ-84, RSA SR-71, and MisterX XP

I'm a big audiophile as if that wasn't obvious. My home rig is my pride and joy though.


----------



## s1rrah

*Uber PWNing SE530 Review(tm)*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

So yes, I've had my new Shure SE530's for a few days now and I've finally today gotten around to a proper listening test.

Believe it or not ... microscopic drivers and all ... I did notice a rather marked break-in hump at around 8 to 10 hours use, it was subtle but certainly not placebic and mostly involved the disappearance of an ever so slight amount of grain to the mids which was discernable upon first listening (right out of box).

Since my use of the SE530's is primarily mobile, I did the following listening test with my Creative Zen Vision M > LOD to a Practical Devices XM4 portable amp.

...










...

<sigh ... so pretty>

I've read a gazillion reviews on these IEM's, and since I'm upgrading from a rather trusty and much loved pair of Shure E4C's, I wanted to be as objective as possible with the listening materials so chose a rather wide swath of tracks. Following, find a list of the six or so tracks I focused on with brief comments as to why I chose them.

*The Tracks*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the tracks I chose for my few hour listening test; for most, you can click on the linked song to get a few second snippet (zipped MP3 at decent bit rate) to better get a feel for the type of music I used for the listening test; the one track linked to in it's entirety is the Norbert Brainin sonata which was played by and recorded by some personal friends of mine and for which I have permission to post in it's entirety, feel free to enjoy the entire track if you so desire.

Otherwise, all linked snippets are hosted on my own domain and are pulled from albums I personally own; they are posted here for review/education as allowed under the Fair Use Act of 1976 (pardon the necessary legal verbage).

*1. Tool / Album: Undertow / Song: Prison Sex :*
_Chosen as the quintessential rock piece, very snappy kick drum and super tight snare sounds, all and all, a huge bass presence but with also excellent, slightly recessed mids and nice highs. This song sounds good played very loud and sort of naturally has that 'classic V' EQ sound to it._

*2. K.D. Lang / Album: Absolute Torch and Twang / Song: Trail of Broken Hearts :*
_I can't find anything better to demo midrange smoothness with than K.D. Lang's voice when she really starts to croon. So fine. The instruments throughout this song (and album) take a back seat to her incredibly liquid voice and so it makes a great demo track for midrange purity in the female voice._

*3. Norbert Brainin / Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 2 g-min op. 5 :*
_I'm a huge fan of quartets, quintets and chamber music in general; I'm not so huge a fan of recorded full scale symphonic pieces unless they're recorded with the utmost care and delicacy, too easy to lose in translation what would be very apparent when sitting in the hall. Not so with the smaller ensembles. This is one of my favorite recorded sonatas because one, it was recorded by and for some friends of mine and two because it really conveys a decent and fairly dramatic sense of intimacy and overall an effect of 'being in the room with the players;' at times, the players breathing can get a bit much, as can some of the other room ambients; also, the piano is a bit up front, but all in all, it's a great demo track for room dynamics and midrange performance. Feel free to download the linked .MP3 and demo the track._

*4. Radar Brothers / Album: The Singing Hatchet / Song: All the Ghosts :*
_The Radar Bros. are one of my favorite indie bands. Simple, heartfelt, vague and minimalist. I chose this track cause it reminds me of countless times I've recorded my own music in small to medium sized studios with near zero affectations on the instruments (other than what the amps might produce); this track demonstrates great dynamics among all instruments ... especially the drums (kick butt high hat and splash taps) and piano. The listener is sitting right in the middle of the players._

*5. Grant Lee Buffalo / Album: Copperopolis / Song: Hyperion and Sunset :*
_I like everything Grant Lee Phillips (and his band Grant Lee Buffalo) has produced. He's got an incredible sense of tone in his equipment (vintage guitars, drums, tube amps) and his voice is about as textured and buttery as they come. This particular song is very subdued but a great demo track due to the excellent highs on the splash cymbal taps, the huge huge bass on the kick drum (must be a huge drum) and of course the hypnotic, textured and smooth tone of Grant's 'songbird' voice._

*6. JS Bach / Concerto in C Major for 3 Harpsichords*
_Another small room chamber piece that I chose primarily to get a good grip on the capabilities of the Shure SE530's in the high frequency department. Nothing like a bunch of harpsichords tinkling away as a gauge of a speakers ability to quickly convey high frequencies and the crispness that should come with such ensembles._

...

If you'd like a better feel of what types of music I demo'd through the Shure SE530's, feel free to listen to the very short, above linked clips for each piece.

*General Thoughts on Build and Look*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

At first I was surprised at how incredibly light this set of IEM's is; they weigh significantly less than my previous set of Shure E4C's and are nearly twice the size. Hard to process that one.

According to Shure, these are the lightest IEM's they've ever produced and I would have to reckon that's an accurate statement.

The build quality is top notch and after realizing that light weight doesn't necessarily mean fragility, I realized they are as well put together as my previous E4's ... with maybe just a bit thinner cables on the main ear piece end of the segmented cable assembly.

The other included cable extensions show the same extra thick build quality that I loved about the E4's and I don't see them wearing out any time soon. I am, however (since reading some horror stories online) watching the main (much thinner) Y cable closely over time for wear as I won't stand for any of the notorious cracking of the rubber that you might read about online.

Unlike the E4's, the SE530's come with a main Y cable assembly that represents the main IEM ear piece end of things and then three other interchangeable cable lengths that allow pretty decent flexibility in preferred length of listening cable (depending, I guess, on whether your jogging, or riding a train or whatever).

I just use the main Y assembly with the three foot extension for just about all applications.

Despite other comments online regarding the color choice made by Shure (they only come in the chrome bronze) ... I personally LOVE the chrome bronzed finish. It looks completely fly with my overall dark Zen Vision M and Black line out doc. Couldn't have chosen a better look for my portable setup had I wanted.

...










...

I certainly like it better than the white of my previous E4's ... but then again, when it comes to portable audio equipment, I'm really not that much into the cosmetic side of things.

Suffice it to say ... the chromed out bronze is a hit with me.

*The Fit*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

At first I found it a bit difficult to quickly to insert the SE530's while obtaining a good seal at the same time.

Being used to the very narrow profile of the E4's, I found the rather bulbous shape of the SE530's to be a bit cumbersome on the insert but over time became accustomed to the change (all things in time!).

The main fit difference upon upgrading to the SE530's has been in acclimating to the change in my preferred tip.

As with all of the Shure IEM's, the user is provided with a huge variety of tips so as to achieve the best air tight seal possible. With the E4C's, my favorite tip was the dark gray 'flex-tip,' sense it really provided an air tight fit and nicely accentuated the snap of the bass.

Yet with the SE530's, I found the huge increase in default/natural bass to be such that the dark grey flex tips were just a tad too much to continue using, just seemed to 'seal off' and muddy the bass a bit; instead, with the SE530's, I found the new black Shure "squishies" to be a much better performer due to the fact that they are a bit porous and plus seem to have a port of sorts built into them to allow a bit of release on the bass hits, making for a more natural and less muffled sound.

With the black squishies, the principle is the very same as high quality ear plugs where you first compress the tip and then quickly insert it into your ear canal, letting it expand to conform to the shape of your inner ear.

Though they do sound much better than the silicon tips, they nonetheless are a bit more time consuming to insert and get right.

But the pure joy of the sound produced is well worth the effort/practice.

*The Sound*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right out of the box, I knew they were The Lawd's Own IEM's; Truly Righteous Sound(tm). All other makes and models aside ... I just love the way Shure's IEM's sound. Neutral, flat ... non-coloring ... and highly highly EQ'able.

The default sound is, frankly, rather beautiful; it's incredibly spacious for IEM's and as detailed as imaginable.

I thought the E4C's (or maybe some Grados I've listened to) were the pinnacle of uber detail but these things take it to a whole other level. Serious 'throw out the bunk MP3's' IEM's. From the soft pivot of valves on the saxophone or flute to fingers on the fret board ... these IEM's put it right up front.

I personally like that trait as I'm a fan of recording music myself ... but it can be disconcerting if your not used to it.

At all default settings, no EQ'ing and with a good fit ... the general sound is best described as warm or, as one reviewer claims, "lush." Extremely warm and smooth ... with the very notorious (and true) slightly rolled off or subdued highs. Some folks online have referred to this as the "Shure sound" ... but I don't think the E4C's were quite so hindered/rolled off in the highs.

If you wade through the majority of reviews online ... you can generally count on most comments being fairly accurate (except for any review that claims these IEM's suck)







The oft-mentioned characteristic of 'rolled off' highs, though true, is very easily remedied with a bit of EQ work ... as is the very shapeable bass presence.

Compared to the E4's, the first thing I found myself doing was reducing the bass in my daily listening EQ settings and slightly increasing the highs.

Being a fan of EQing, I nonetheless will generally settle on one universal setting that generally works for all of my listening and for the SE530's, it required some real attention to the bass settings. The bass capabilities of these IEM's is mind blowing and if you get reckless/crazy with bass boosts and EQ settings, it's quite easy to replace the quite natural and accurate bass of the SE530's with something bloated and muffled ... so only minor EQing is necessary to make them shine in that department.

Once EQ'd (I like some up front treble with my bass, thank you) ... the SE530's proceeded to kick some serious arse across all the listening tracks I had chosen.

*Bass, Bass, Bass!!!*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The bass is really sort of unbelievable.

I personally am fascinated by the physics of how such small drivers can send such palpable bass tremors down my brain stem and into my body.

Really ... that's not an exaggeration.

Once set up/EQ'd right ... the bass is as natural and present as anything I've ever heard from speakers or headphones and it positively moves beyond your ears/head and down into your body. It's that pronounced and beautiful.

In fact, I found my brain attempting to convey chest thump to some of the heavier hits in the Tool track which, if listening through a quality home system would be all too apparent. Sort of like the line in The Matrix where they tell Neo, after his surprise to find his mouth bloodied upon returning from training in the matrix, that, "your mind makes it real" ... even though it's not.

With the Grado SR225's, I get a pretty stumbling approach to what I'm hearing with the SE530's, but nowhere near the thump and low frequency presence ... and the drivers on the Grados are always palpably vibrating the pads, which sort of bugs me.

With the SE530's, there is ZERO physical affectations to the driver/IEM assembly ... just HUGE and startling bass that isn't even beginning to break a sweat at volumes that most full size cans simply could never approach with out vibrating off your head or clipping into a distorted racket.

Across all listening tracks (especially the Tool and Grant Lee Buffalo clips) the bass was astonishing.

Tool's "Prison Sex," at the high volume end of things, was so snappy, taut and deep that the only thing that I could dream of to compare would be placing your head between two high end MagnaPlanar type speakers attached to equally high end amplification. HUGE and SLAMMING (which, when it comes to rock, is exactly what I expect my chosen listening gear to be able to convey).

The insanely deep and subtle bass present in Grant Lee's "Hyperion and Sunset" was equally well served though being an altogether different species of bass entirely. An absolute joy to observe through the SE530's.

*Sound Otherwise*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Again, the other reviews have nailed it and I really can't formulate a reason for writing so much other than to say you should give these things some consideration, but the Shure SE530's are simply magical in the midrange (and bass) department.

K.D. Lang's voice in the above demo'd track is as smooth and liquid as one could imagine and never once became painful or fatiguing, even at high volumes (though that particular track is not really intended for high volumes).

Similarly, the separation of Cello, violin and piano was superb in the Norbert Brainin sonata, as was the general presentation of room dynamics and soundstage. That particular recording was recorded with the intention of putting the listener in the room with the players as it was recorded at a birthday party in a small to medium sized room and the SE530's communicate the intentions of the producers beautifully (though it's not the cleanest of recordings).

Also, despite the natural limitations of IEM's ... I found the SE530's to have a rather nice attempt at full sized can soundstage though of course mostly falling short of that goal.

From the rather open and 'fifth row' sound of the harpsichord concerto to the much more intimate 'rehearsal studio' sound of the Radar Brothers track ... the SE530's did a rather commendable job of conveying the proper sense of depth and width of the particular venue/room.

Of particular note is the detail and intimacy of the Radar Brothers track, which I myself find uncanny for the fact that I truly got a sense of sitting on a stool in the middle of three to four players going at it in a medium sized studio. Very nice.

Anyway ... I could gush and gush ... but personally, I think these are the Uber PWNing IEM's of All Time(tm).

I am a producer of music though, and a die-hard Shure fan boy, having used their mics for decades now ... but I think the majority of reviews online will echo my sentiments that this particular set of IEM's is pretty much the golden section of IEM's when considering price and performance.

For my listening preferences anyway ... and once EQ'd to my personal taste ... they can do no wrong (other than bug me occasionally while trying to get the right fit).

*Compared to the Shure E4C's*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

One thing I have to say is that the Shure E4C's, though lacking in the uber detail and bass frequency department are a close approximation of what I have described above in the Shure SE530's.

And truth be told ... having used a set of Shure E4C's for some months prior to this upgrade, and considering one can get a pair of E4's for as low as 140 U.S. ... I would have to say the E4's are one of the best values in the IEM world.

The E4's require a bit more finessing/EQ'ing to get a decent bass image (but they are capable in that regard); an amp with a good bass boost circuit (like the XM4) will really make the E4's shine, though they just can't approach the slam and huge bass of the SE530's.

Also, I slightly prefer the default high frequency performance of the E4's, though the SE530's are just as good once EQ'd.

Anyway ... if you can't afford the SE530's ... then you should seriously investigate finding a set of E4's or even the SE310/410's which I imagine are even closer in performance to the 530's.

...

All things considered, and realizing that Shure has about as great of a service and warranty department that one could wish for, I feel rather lucky to have landed a new set of SE530's for the asking price of 350 bucks (a steal!).

I look forward to at least several years of duty before ever having to think of an IEM upgrade.

*UPDATE: 1/26/08*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

So I've been listening to my new SE530's almost non-stop for a whole week.

One thing that began to dawn on me is that the overall sound is dramatically affected by the type of tip I use.

As stated in my main review, I at first became fond of the black olive tips. These as opposed to my standard E4C listening tips which were the dark gray silicon 'flex-tips.'

The default and dramatic bass output simply is too much for the very 'sealed' fit of the grey flex tips ... resulting in a bass that sort of reverberates and sounds 'woollen,' as they say (and, it really does sound just like that).

So I immediately went with the black olives as they are more porous and seem to be 'ported,' which allows for the drivers to breathe a bit and consequently sound a hell of a lot better in the low end (and across the board, really).

Yet as I listened this week (with black foamy 'olive' tips) ... using the exceptionally natural and pure bass profile that I had grown accustomed to in the E4's as a reference, I nonetheless continued to nit-pick over the bass of the SE530's ... which, at the most critical level is not _quite_ as natural and tonally beautiful as the E4's; it's close for sure ... and the SE530's are way better _overall_ simply because the bass stays rather present even at the lower volumes, but my (sometimes problematic) critical Third-Ear(tm) just couldn't stop attempting to devise ways to make the bass even more enjoyable.

So today, as an experiment, I broke out some of my old yellow foamies.

When I mounted them on the nozzle, though ... since the fit is rather tight on the nozzle stem, *I only pushed them up until they TOUCHED the notch on the stem and did not push them over the notch* and flush with the back of the nozzle as the manual says to do.

Upon listening I was blown away by the difference in the sound.

...









...

The bass was far far better. More natural, a bit more 'disciplined' and true, if you will. Not that the bass is all that bad with the black olives, cause it's not ... but it does require constant doting (EQ, etc.) depending on the source track and type of music. With the yellow foamy pushed just up to the notch, though ... it was much more natural and enjoyable (more E4-like) but also just as up front and accessible as with the black olives.

The high frequencies as well were dramatically improved, mostly in regards to the default sparkle and sharpness. I had to back my black olive EQ settings down by about 30% on the high end of the EQ as with this new tip setup the highs were just way to bright. I know it sounds hard to believe, and I honestly haven't figured the physics of this out yet, but try it and see.

And finally ... other than the bass improvement ... the other HUGE change was in soundstage.

I'm not sure why this is.

Maybe because only pushing the yellow foamy up to the notch and not over, essentially lengthens the nozzle a bit. Allowing a bit more space between the drivers and the ear drum. Whatever the reason ... it equaled a rather noticeable improvement in soundstage.

Another benefit I found from mounting the yellow foamy a bit further away from the driver housing is that the tips are much easier to insert in the ear canal as the foamy sort of sticks out more and allows for a better grip on the main driver housing as your inserting the tip.

Anyway ... the sound is what I found to be the biggest change though. I was blown away by the difference in bass tone and soundstage.

This is now my daily listening method.

If you have some yellow foamies laying around, try this immediately. Amazing improvement to my ear (but that's my Third Ear(tm) BTW, that mystical sense organ tied wholly to my most nit picky and critical sense of personal listening and so, user results may vary)









[ this review brought to you by Insomnia(tm)







]

...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

lol at the bass section









hey s1rrah... when i've finished my IEM products, want samples?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
hey s1rrah... when i've finished my IEM products, want samples?









Of course.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ok so i got 3 persons to test my IEMs. good.
it will be $40 IEMs, but i think it should sound slightly above decent level


----------



## BrinNutz

Just ordered my first headphone amp.

a nice little cMoy to get my feet wet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/cMoy-Amp-Headpho...QQcmdZViewItem

Was recommend by some Head-Fi'ers and I did some digging on the guys amp and read that he is actually a very good maker and his amps are pretty friggin good!


----------



## Le_Loup

Brin,

I just had a chance to review the item you've ordered... can you get me a dozen? O_O It looks so good, and I haev a roommate who's an electrical engineer (finnished a few courses at university), and if he saw it, he'd know entirely what is being talked about there, and probably suggest it, as a good choice.









- Le_Loup

Sweet find!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Le_Loup*


Brin,

I just had a chance to review the item you've ordered... can you get me a dozen? O_O It looks so good, and I haev a roommate who's an electrical engineer (finnished a few courses at university), and if he saw it, he'd know entirely what is being talked about there, and probably suggest it, as a good choice.









- Le_Loup

Sweet find!


If you look on the website he has listed on that ebay page, is his site, and he lists all parts needed, and you can buy the components from him.

his contact email is listed there as well and he is great with communications.


----------



## Heru

I'm absolutely loving these E4C's (thanks s1rrah!).

Found them on my doorstep last night, and after playing around with tips to find my perfect fit, I gave them a jog around the block w/ my iPood. I have yet to get an LOD and portable amp, but even using the head-out jack and with just a little EQ play, these things ROCK.

I listen to mostly live albums and/or DVDA tracks when I'm running, and these are perfect for such.















- 2 thumbs up.


----------



## soulbname

Go ahead and put me in the Gaming headphone section: Tritton AX360.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


I'm absolutely loving these E4C's (thanks s1rrah!).

Found them on my doorstep last night, and after playing around with tips to find my perfect fit, I gave them a jog around the block w/ my iPood. I have yet to get an LOD and portable amp, but even using the head-out jack and with just a little EQ play, these things ROCK.

I listen to mostly live albums and/or DVDA tracks when I'm running, and these are perfect for such.















- 2 thumbs up.


I run too ... but could never use IEM's ... the body sounds are just too much for me.

I can't really listen to any music when running actually; I've tried it.

Messes with my Zen groove ... breathing, gate ... the environment.

@Heru

1. Be careful when running; the sound isolation is extreme; it would suck to get run over.

2. I'm going to mail you a copy of my original receipt on the chance you should ever break a nozzle or something and need to warranty. You've still got about 1.6 years of warranty on them. I forgot to include it.

EDIT: Actually, I'll just PM you with a scanned image.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I run too ... but could never use IEM's ... the body sounds are just too much for me.

I can't really listen to any music when running actually; I've tried it.

Messes with my Zen groove ... breathing, gate ... the environment.

@Heru

1. Be careful when running; the sound isolation is extreme; it would suck to get run over.

2. I'm going to mail you a copy of my original receipt on the chance you should ever break a nozzle or something and need to warranty. You've still got about 1.6 years of warranty on them. I forgot to include it.

EDIT: Actually, I'll just PM you with a scanned image.











Printed the receipt image for my records. Thanks, may come in handy.

Haha, I'm just gonna use them when I run the local school track, and maybe down the barren country road I live on. They definitely do isolate, that's for sure.


----------



## R3ap3R

Logitech digital precision gaming









Picked 'em up for $50, and they are really good for the cost v performance


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Printed the receipt image for my records. Thanks, may come in handy.

Haha, I'm just gonna use them when I run the local school track, and maybe down the barren country road I live on. They definitely do isolate, that's for sure.


Shure's warranty department rocks.

In fact, you could send those back right now and say you didn't expect the branding (shure logo etc.) to wear off in such a short time and that you want an exchange ... and Shure would send you a new set of SE310's as a replacement









The SE310's are the current warranty replacement for all returned E4C's.

Fyi.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Custom, or something along the lines of a PenguinAmp?







What OP amp?


Well... it uses a Penguin Mint case, but I'm not sure if it's the PenguinAmp you're talking about.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll....cWON.m313.lVI

It's my first amp, and I'm not expecting too much from it, but hopefully it'll be a good performer. And like I said, $27...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I just noticed the AD700's are open cans. My roommate won't appreciate my gangsta rap blaring. Or my Bob Dylan.

How loud are the AD700's from like 5ft away?


If you were looking for closed cans around $100 I'd avoid the HD-280. I think they're pretty flat and lifeless. (Accurate, but just not too fun to listen to. And this comes from a guy who loves Etymotic!)

Unless you absolutely had to buy from Newegg, I would give some thought to the Equation Audio RP-21. They leak almost no sound when on your head, and for your gangsta rap they'll have a plenty full low-end.







(I'm also a closet Bob Dylan nut. He sounds plenty fine on them too.) They have a pretty flat midrange, but still handle vocals with pretty good accuracy. Before you've got a few hundred hours on them I thought the treble was, for lack of a better word, ugh ... But, after I got about 200 hours on them it started to open up and now that I've got about 300 horus on them it's got a real sparkle to it. (Don't know if it's my ears burning in or the cans, but either way I like it!)


----------



## 003

For cheaper closed cans, I would highly recommend the AKG K172HD or K272HD. The 272 will have more bass than the 172.

Both are vastly superior to the A500,700,900.

The open versions are the K142HD and K242HD, and would be in place of the open lower end ATs (AD500,700,900).


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


For cheaper closed cans, I would highly recommend the AKG K172HD or K272HD. The 272 will have more bass than the 172.

Both are vastly superior to the A500,700,900.

The open versions are the K142HD and K242HD, and would be in place of the open lower end ATs (AD500,700,900).


stop comparing between ATH and AKG.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


stop comparing between ATH and AKG.


...

They're both high end headphone companies... why shouldn't they be compared?

You routinely declare AT better than Sennheiser, this is the same thing.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


...

They're both high end headphone companies... why shouldn't they be compared?

You routinely declare AT better than Sennheiser, this is the same thing.


i mean stop disrespecting ATH like that, i've posted about their own zone of specialty.

and....
hahaha... no i never said that....
i clearly said that ATH is better in gaming.
hahahahahahahaa......

http://www.overclock.net/3275558-post26.html
http://www.overclock.net/3275602-post29.html
http://www.overclock.net/3275895-post35.html


----------



## soloz2

hmm... brin you shoulda told me you were in the market for a cmoy... I've got one sitting on my desk. In a zippo case, w/ a rechargable 9v and it's built on a pcb... just sitting...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


For cheaper closed cans, I would highly recommend the AKG K172HD or K272HD. The 272 will have more bass than the 172.

Both are vastly superior to the A500,700,900.

The open versions are the K142HD and K242HD, and would be in place of the open lower end ATs (AD500,700,900).


how do the 172 and 272 compare to the 171s and 271s?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


stop comparing between ATH and AKG.


rofl...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


...

They're both high end headphone companies... why shouldn't they be compared?

You routinely declare AT better than Sennheiser, this is the same thing.


because the lower end ath cans aren't really that 'high' end.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

errrrrr............................... seriously guys!

http://www.overclock.net/3275895-post35.html


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


If you were looking for closed cans around $100 I'd avoid the HD-280. I think they're pretty flat and lifeless. (Accurate, but just not too fun to listen to. And this comes from a guy who loves Etymotic!)

Unless you absolutely had to buy from Newegg, I would give some thought to the Equation Audio RP-21. They leak almost no sound when on your head, and for your gangsta rap they'll have a plenty full low-end.







(I'm also a closet Bob Dylan nut. He sounds plenty fine on them too.) They have a pretty flat midrange, but still handle vocals with pretty good accuracy. Before you've got a few hundred hours on them I thought the treble was, for lack of a better word, ugh ... But, after I got about 200 hours on them it started to open up and now that I've got about 300 horus on them it's got a real sparkle to it. (Don't know if it's my ears burning in or the cans, but either way I like it!)


I saw the RP-21's in your FS thread and was thinking about them. How does the headset on those feel? I need something that goes around my ear instead of laying on it. A friend had a set of Pioneer HDJ-1000's and loved them, and then moved to sen HD25's. I would have bought the HDJ-1000's last night, but they have a tighter feel then what I want.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i'm really interested in that pioneer HDJ1000.... maybe someday i'll give it a try...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I saw the RP-21's in your FS thread and was thinking about them. How does the headset on those feel? I need something that goes around my ear instead of laying on it. A friend had a set of Pioneer HDJ-1000's and loved them, and then moved to sen HD25's. I would have bought the HDJ-1000's last night, but they have a tighter feel then what I want.


They are fully circumarual (around ear). I'm not simply plugging them here because I have a set for sale, I really do like them that much.









The RP-21 are pretty heavily clamping though. Of course with time it lessens very much, but even after I've had mine probably 7 months they still don't "disappear" when you wear them.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


how do the 172 and 272 compare to the 171s and 271s?=


They are the new redesigned (cosmetically) versions of the 171 and 271. They should sound the same, or very very close to the same. Main differences are the hardwired cable, better looks and comfort, and the velour pads.

People might not like the fact that the cable is hardwired, because it is harder to "upgrade", but the less non-soldered connections in the cable, the better. The current cable can still be replaced, properly, by soldering it.

DJ you may argue that the ATs are good for gaming. And they are. But, so are the AKGs, Grados, and any half decent pair of headphones. Games have their own 3d positional audio engine built in, the actual "headstage" on any given pair of headphones has almost zero impact on your ability to tell where sounds are coming from.

I have no problem with the AD2000 (but I do not much care for the W5000), and I find it to be a very good headphone, as long as you don't listen to metal, because it has almost no energy in electric guitars. I just find the lower end ATs to be very lackluster, and do not deserve the popularity that they have. I say the same thing for the HD555 and HD595.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


They are the new redesigned (cosmetically) versions of the 171 and 271. They should sound the same, or very very close to the same. Main differences are the hardwired cable, better looks and comfort, and the velour pads.

People might not like the fact that the cable is hardwired, because it is harder to "upgrade", but the less non-soldered connections in the cable, the better. The current cable can still be replaced, properly, by soldering it.

DJ you may argue that the ATs are good for gaming. And they are. But, so are the AKGs, Grados, and any half decent pair of headphones. Games have their own 3d positional audio engine built in, the actual "headstage" on any given pair of headphones has almost zero impact on your ability to tell where sounds are coming from.

I have no problem with the AD2000 (but I do not much care for the W5000), and I find it to be a very good headphone, as long as you don't listen to metal, because it has almost no energy in electric guitars. I just find the lower end ATs to be very lackluster, and do not deserve the popularity that they have. I say the same thing for the HD555 and HD595.


yes well i might have to agree to half of what you've said, but remember that audio is subjective.
and you are clearly not a casual listener by looking at what you've posted above, but you should've understand that maybe you have found the right characteristics of headphones that suit your ears the best.

electric guitars consists high-mids and lotsa highs... and even AD2000 is not that powerful in mids.
and HD595 is not that powerful in highs....
but generally ATH series do perform excellent in metal.

so.... yes... AKG suit your taste best.... but it may be different for other ppl.


----------



## Chipp

I think it's a case of audience, too. We are primarily a forum overclockers/computer people; with a sprinkling of "audiophiles" in the mix. Though I love my Ety's, I don't often recommend them on here as I feel their minimalistic low-end would be disappoint to many people who expect a "audiophile" headphone to have deep, hard-hitting bass. Just as everybody ends up ultimately finding something different that gives them aural bliss, I feel that the recommendations given to a user should be based on more than simply the kind of music they listen to - specifically, what kind of sound they want to hear.


----------



## soloz2

I consider the HD555/595's and A500/700/900 entry level cans.


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I consider the HD555/595's and A500/700/900 entry level cans.


Which is why I got my AD700's...Will be here tomorrow!!! I'm stoked!

My amp should be here tomorrow or Friday as well!

soloz, you didn't have an amp listed in your FS thread, so how was I supposed to know..hehe..anyways, PM me the price...or check my FS thread for something you may need and we might be able to work something out..

Link in siggy


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Which is why I got my AD700's...Will be here tomorrow!!! I'm stoked!

My amp should be here tomorrow or Friday as well!

soloz, you didn't have an amp listed in your FS thread, so how was I supposed to know..hehe..anyways, PM me the price...or check my FS thread for something you may need and we might be able to work something out..

Link in siggy


yeah, i haven't thought about a price. I got the amp in a trade and figured I would gift it eventually. It's more of a higher end cmoy and probably has about $60 in parts.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I think it's a case of audience, too. We are primarily a forum overclockers/computer people; with a sprinkling of "audiophiles" in the mix. Though I love my Ety's, I don't often recommend them on here as I feel their minimalistic low-end would be disappoint to many people who expect a "audiophile" headphone to have deep, hard-hitting bass. Just as everybody ends up ultimately finding something different that gives them aural bliss, I feel that the recommendations given to a user should be based on more than simply the kind of music they listen to - specifically, what kind of sound they want to hear.


Nicely put.


----------



## s1rrah

*So here's an update on my request to Shure to send me some new tips for the E4C's.*

...

You may recall that a week or so ago I sent a slightly humorous message to Shure's service department conveying my story of having a rubber tip from my old Shure E4C's getting lodged in my ear. I also politely asked them to send me some new rubber tips for the E4C's.

In that post, I then went on to explain how (unbelievably) Shure's follow-up replies _seemed_ to indicate they were shipping me a free set of $500.00 Shure SE530PTH's instead of my requested tips ... for my troubles and all I guess ... really don't know why. (Original Post Here).

So early this week I just wrote if off as semantics ...

I mean, no way would Shure send me a free set of SE530's simply because my old E4's tips were wearing out. I mean, standard procedure is to simply ship new nozzles and tips for the E4's ... in fact, I've recieved a second letter from another department at Shure claiming to be doing exactly that ... I mean shipping me new tips and nozzles for the E4's (totally seperate person at Shure sent me that one yesterday).

Anyway ... I just got a package from the UPS guy; it's from Shure, Inc.

I haven't opened it yet (I'm still too scared and in disbelief) but will be doing so after I stare at it for another half hour and after I finish this beer







; more in a bit:

...










...

Sure looks a little big for simply shipping out a few tiny rubber tips, eh? It's pretty heavy too ...










Puzzling to be sure.

Funny thing is ... if it's a new set of SE530's, then that means I'm going to have _TWO_ pair now since just two weeks ago I ordered the current set I've been using and recently reviewed in this thread. Quality *and* Quantity!

The suspense is KILLING ME!


----------



## Duckydude

Open it already!!!


----------



## s1rrah

So anyway ...

It's true.

The legends and myths regarding how utterly and insanely kick butt Shure's service department is are *ALL* true. Nevermind the naysayers of late over at Head-fi ... there are still some golden, GOLDEN folk working the service isles up in Illinois!

So here's what I get for deciding to write Shure, Inc. requesting new tips for my old E4C headphones:

...










...










...

No. It's not an illusion.

Shure did in fact send me a completely on-the-house set of their flagship SE530 PTH inner ear monitors. Retail cost is 450 to 550 dollars ... with some better deals on Ebay (where, hilariously enough, I just picked up a set of these same cans two weeks ago).

Anyway.

Sorry to clog up the club with more rambling about this, but thought it worth a slight infraction or two to point out that taking time to write letters really does sometimes create a connection with a vendor.

I mean, I never sent _anything _to Shure, Inc. ... just an email with a funny story about getting my E4C tips lodged in my ear.

Guess it rubbed somebody the right way.

When my contact there told me he was "going to see what he could do," ... I never dreamed it was pulling THEM kind of strings.

...

Oh yeah.

I got another letter from another department at Shure just yesterday ...

Here's what it said:

Quote:



Hey Joel-

I'm sending out new E4C tips and nozzles to the address below.

Take care,

Brian












*@Heru* - since your now the owner of those E4's, let me know and I'll send you a new set of tips and nozzles for them!


----------



## 003

If you really have another pair, maybe it would be nice to raffle this one away for free on these forums. And of course have specific requirements for the people who could enter, like not already having a pair (or comparable IEMs), etc,...

Or do the same thing, but instead of a raffle, have people write a paragraph or two on why they would want it.

No, I'm not looking to get it myself. I hate IEMs


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


If you really have another pair, maybe it would be nice to raffle this one away for free on these forums. And of course have specific requirements for the people who could enter, like not already having a pair (or comparable IEMs), etc,...


IMO, those sorts of giveaways are too easy to manipulate.

Otherwise ... I love this particular headphone so much that I'm most likely going to simply keep these as a backup. This is appropriate as I've been stressing over Shure's policy of not redeeming warranty on goods purchased through ebay (only authorized resellers get warrantied).

Since I don't have such a receipt, this is a bit of insurance should my current set flake out on me (some folks have issues with cracking wire).


----------



## BrinNutz

$75 for the new ones??









I'm now a member!!


----------



## s1rrah

^^^ pretty.


----------



## Chipp

I concur, nice picture Brin.







(Oh, and nice cans, too







)


----------



## BrinNutz

Wait, there's like 6-7 pics..where the heck are they!!


----------



## Duckydude

If you sold your old E530's, you'd have the warrenty from the new ones right? That's what I would do.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Wait, there's like 6-7 pics..where the heck are they!!


I saw them when you first posted but they disappeared!










EDIT: OH! they're back!


----------



## soloz2

s1rrah, if you were to say donate those e530's I'd be sure to post thoughts on them and compare them to my Denon's


----------



## kevg73

nice try soloz.







we all want them but it is perfectly reasonable and understandable that s1rrah keep them.


----------



## Aura

Wow S1rrah, that gesture by Shure is astounding. Congrats on having IEM bliss x2.

Anyone like my new avatar btw?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

ah... AKG


----------



## Aura

Me pride and joy ;>.

Out of curiosity, what do you think my cans would be valued at now? They are $70 retail, but I also have velour pads ($15-20), tak-mod ($5), and recabling ($40 without service charge). I'm thinking like $100-110...

I'm not planning on selling them, just wondering.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

it has quite a thumping bass they say....


----------



## Aura

At stock, most definitely. After mods and burn-in, the bass is much more refined while still being very present. I hate to use the word "tamed", but I suppose it best describes this change.

Last night I was listening to Coldplay's "Daylight" in FLAC and I could hear the picking of the bass guitar amidst the electronic sound of the track. At stock I do not believe this would be near as distinctive and thus not present (lossless was a factor as well).


----------



## DJ.BigBear

yea... i do crave AKG701 too... too bad there's already someone importing it to indonesia... if not i would be the one who imports ATH, Denon, and AKG.....


----------



## Sonic

Count me in with Icemat Siberia's.


----------



## Namrac

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of DT770 Pro 80's for $140 over at Head-fi... someone talk me out of it please. >.>


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of DT770 Pro 80's for $140 over at Head-fi... someone talk me out of it please. >.>


Umm, why would I do that?

When can you make it over here btw? You're only 45 min away!!

Maybe I'll let you play some games here :


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Umm, why would I do that?

When can you make it over here btw? You're only 45 min away!!

Maybe I'll let you play some games here :










I'd have to talk to my roommate about making such an excursion, he's the one with the car.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

just tested A900 and W1000 with DV332 amp.... with Burmester CD III....
DANG! it's awesome! and not even burnt in yet


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a pair of DT770 Pro 80's for $140 over at Head-fi... someone talk me out of it please. >.>


Don't know about the 770's, but the 880's are monsters to drive (300ohm, I believe). Make sure you got some good amperage to push them with.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


just tested A900 and W1000 with DV332 amp.... with Burmester CD III....
DANG! it's awesome! and not even burnt in yet










If you really like AT so much, I suggest you start saving for the L3000 ($2300-$2400)







The bass on it is something else. It's not just like booming bass, but it's like REAL bass, and it has it in endless quantities.

edit:
In fact there is one for sale right now, with the matching DHA3000 amp:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...ha3000-289727/


----------



## BrinNutz

Wish I could afford those...They are amazing!

003,

Now I know where you saw the other pics..hehe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'd have to talk to my roommate about making such an excursion, he's the one with the car.










Nammie,
If y'all have 360's, bring your controllers (and Halo 3 if you have it too). Got a Wii and 360 to play so no one will be bored! LOL


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


If you really like AT so much, I suggest you start saving for the L3000 ($2300-$2400)







The bass on it is something else. It's not just like booming bass, but it's like REAL bass, and it has it in endless quantities.

edit:
In fact there is one for sale right now, with the matching DHA3000 amp:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...ha3000-289727/


nuh uh..... SONY R10 is still better than L3000







tried them before long time ago...
i like ATH very much coz it suits my character, but i still love the other cans too (beside grado series of course







)
but i do open a store selling ATH and Denon cans.


----------



## cyberspyder

See teh sig


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Don't know about the 770's, but the 880's are monsters to drive (300ohm, I believe). Make sure you got some good amperage to push them with.


The regular 770s are too, but the Pro 80s are only 80 Ohm. =D


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The regular 770s are too, but the Pro 80s are only 80 Ohm. =D


The 770's are only 250ohm (well they're "only" compared to the 880's). You should get the non-pro80's if you do have the amplifier for it!


----------



## milwaki_5

Planatronic's gaming headset??


----------



## gonX

I don't see what the problem with the HD595's are. They have a super bassline for trancey/metal music, and it's pretty clear, though I have to put my crystalizer on 100% for it to really break though, plus the noise sharpening plugin for foobar.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

sennheiser has a very balanced sound... too balanced for me usually.
but for most of ppl it sounds good.
the only thing i don't like from sennheiser is their clamping force.... i got a very big and round head....


----------



## daljeet2

Hmm. you're all getting new headphones.








and i'm getting a bit bored of my set now








anyone wanna recommend me some headphones?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


sennheiser has a very balanced sound... too balanced for me usually.
but for most of ppl it sounds good.
the only thing i don't like from sennheiser is their clamping force.... i got a very big and round head....










You've got a point there







I actually never thought of that - because I have a very long head, and it's still a bit stiff on me. I guess it's not that suited for "wider" people.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just got my AD700's from audiocubes.com a couple days ago, these things rock, although i kinda don't like the purple sides... but the audio is all I care about. great sound all around, comparable to my 555s but I prefer these ones, burnt in for over 200hrs now, and they're my favorites, good quality cord on them too


----------



## darcness

Question for you guys. Right now I'm using some Plantronics DSP-500's which obviously are meant more for gaming than audio quality. Granted, they get the job done fine, but I would like to hear all your input on a new set of headphones.

I'm an audiophile at heart, and just to demonstrate that fact check out my thread in my sig (the CarPC one). I enjoy tinkering with stuff and having little knobs and settings to adjust. In fact, just tonight I got a time alignment plug-in working for my CarPC. Pretty sweet stuff.









Now, keep in mind with the recommendations that I need something with a boom mic as I play CS very frequently and also use ventrilo. If it doesn't have a built in mic, it can have a "add-on" mic or something to that effect that still resides on the headphones or can be coupled with them for ease of use. If such a thing exist and quality head phones can be had as well, I'd love to try some new setups.

For budget, I figure we could go with 2 price points. First, something around $100 total cost (headset, mic, etc.). Then for the second setup how about 150-200 total cost for everything. That way I can decide what I want to get and hear some input on the advantages at each price point. Thanks in advance all!


----------



## H3||scr3am

$100 range you could try the Turtle beach HPA earforce 2.0 but again they're gaming headset http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/EarFo...oductDetail.do

for around $150ish
Audio Technica ATH AD700s (these ROCK)
http://www.audiocubes.com/product/Au...eadphones.html
and a zalman clip on mic
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836501002

seriously a boom mic and good audio driver headphones, is like an oxymoron. The turtle beach are good but audio wise they're lacking in soundstage, I truly prefer my Seinhausser HD555s and AD700s over them for audio by a long shot, but i bring them to LANs, for ease of use. At home I use one set of headphones and the zalman mic, but i recently broke it and need to get a new one.... DOH!


----------



## Hatters

So my HD 280 Pro's which I bought less than a month ago have broken. The right ear has no output. I got them on eBay but it says they have a two year warranty. I'm getting pretty nervous seen as the seller hasn't replied yet, they do have over 5000 positive feedback though. I have also contacted Sennhesier with no reply yet.

What do you think I should do?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


......Seinhausser......


i LOLd......


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hatters*


So my HD 280 Pro's which I bought less than a month ago have broken. The right ear has no output. I got them on eBay but it says they have a two year warranty. I'm getting pretty nervous seen as the seller hasn't replied yet, they do have over 5000 positive feedback though. I have also contacted Sennhesier with no reply yet.

What do you think I should do?


Was your seller an authorized Senn dealer? I hope so - Sennhieser won't offer warranty unless it was.


----------



## cyberspyder

Or a set of these babies...










MMX 300 Digital Premium Gaming Headset

A class like the digital premium USB headset MMX 300 has been previously unknown to gaming fans:
A Hi-Fi capable professional headset derived from private aviation and perfected for the complicated conditions of noisy ****pits was adjusted for the special demands of extended gaming sessions. Equipped with an intelligent USB converter, the listening-speech combination via plug & play becomes a guarantee of the maximum gaming experience. At home or "on the road", this has been designed for everyone who expects more than mediocre beeps from low quality mini speakers or built-in PC speakers.
The flexible headband construction allows hours of playing without fatigue; ear surrounding earpieces snuggle almost unnoticeably around the head of the player. This high quality headset is also equipped with alternative analog connections, a mute button for the condenser microphone and a volume control directly on the USB box for quick access while playing.

What specialists publications tell about MMX 300:

"The beyerdynamic MMX 300 is not just great for gaming with its phenomenal sound - albeit only in stereo - but is also ideally suited for musical listening pleasure. Extremely precise, crisp and deep bass notes blend smoothly with clear mid-range and clean trebles to deliver an altogether satisfying acoustic experience. The recording quality is every bit as good: the microphone, mounted on a flexible arm, records the voice without any distortion and shields external interference very reliably." (...) The quality of finish underlines the claim to luxury made by this headset: the leather-clad bracket presses the MMX 300 gently onto your head, while the earphones in a carbon fibre look enclose even large ears completely and, thanks to the thick padding, incredibly softly - high-quality materials, robust build quality."
"4 out of 5 stars" (SFT, 11/2007)

"Sennheiser's PC350 and beyerdynamic's MMX 300 leave the rest of the test field way behind them, not only in terms of price but also with their great sound. Both sound remarkably precise and enable the wearer to hear where individual noises are coming from. (...) Having said that, the Sennheiser PC 350 sounds very hard and deep-chilled, whereas the MMX 300 delivers an altogether more harmonious listening experience."
(c`t, 2007, Issue 24)

"Exceptionally detailed, balanced sound with powerful, precise bass notes and outstanding 3-dimensional spatial awareness" (c`t, 2007, Issue 24)

"With this high-end headset, the customer is also provided with a few tempting finishing touches. Technically speaking, this headset is based on a model which beyerdynamic developed for private pilots. This explains the robust build standard and high quality of audio transmission. Furthermore, the earpieces damp external ambient noise to 18 decibels, which can be really helpful, particularly when attending LAN parties. The comfortable design with a sprung steel bracket and soft, replaceable head pads and ear cushions also enables you to indulge in long gaming sessions." (PC, 10/2007)

• Digital premium USB headset with carbon design, plug & play
• ****pit tested audio components with impressive speech and playback qualities
• Sophisticated sound card which works outside of the computer housing with no risk of interference
• Additional analog ports for connection to Linux computers or PCs with USB ports
• Delivered with practical carrying case

Technical Specifications 
Digital Premium Headset MMX 300

Headset: 
Transducer type dynamic
Operating principle closed
Nominal frequency response 5 Hz - 30,000 Hz
Nominal impedance 32 Ω
Nominal SPL 96 dB
Nominal THD < 0.2 %
Power handling capacity 100 mW
Sound coupling to the ear circumaural
Isolation from outside distractions 18 dBA
Headband pressure 3.5 N
Weight without cable 380 g
Anschluss Cable 2.5 m, straight

Mikrophone: 
Transducer type Condenser (back electret)
Polar pattern Cardioid
Frequency response 30 Hz - 18,000 Hz
THD 0.2 % at f = 1 kHz
Max. SPL 120 dB
Length microphone boom 150 mm
Connection 3.5 mm stereo jack plug

USB Converter: 
Connection PC/MAC 1 x USB Type A(M)
Cable length 1.5 m
Audio connections 2 x 3.5 mm stereo jacks
Operating systems WindowsÂ®, MAC
Dimensions l x w x h 76 x 30 x 16 mm
Weight incl. cable 45 g


----------



## DJ.BigBear

whoa... that beyer looks wicked!
how do they perform compared to DT770?


----------



## Hatters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Was your seller an authorized Senn dealer? I hope so - Sennhieser won't offer warranty unless it was.


Here is the item page http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sennheiser-HD-...QQcmdZViewItem

It clearly says 2 year warranty. If they don't give it its is false advertisement







.


----------



## Gollie

Those Beyers do look very nice!


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


$100 range you could try the Turtle beach HPA earforce 2.0 but again they're gaming headset http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/EarFo...oductDetail.do

for around $150ish
Audio Technica ATH AD700s (these ROCK)
http://www.audiocubes.com/product/Au...eadphones.html
and a zalman clip on mic
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836501002

seriously a boom mic and good audio driver headphones, is like an oxymoron. The turtle beach are good but audio wise they're lacking in soundstage, I truly prefer my Seinhausser HD555s and AD700s over them for audio by a long shot, but i bring them to LANs, for ease of use. At home I use one set of headphones and the zalman mic, but i recently broke it and need to get a new one.... DOH!


Get the AD-700's from newegg!!

I got mine for $109 shipped!!!


----------



## Heru

That Beyer headset is making me salivate...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

now i figured it out why beyers look very interesting to me.... they have this very muffy looks.... kinda want to feel that fluffy earpads XD


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


now i figured it out why beyers look very interesting to me.... they have this very muffy looks.... kinda want to feel that fluffy earpads XD


Are they even out yet? I can't find anyone selling them. Maybe I overlooked a release date...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The 770's are only 250ohm (well they're "only" compared to the 880's). You should get the non-pro80's if you do have the amplifier for it!


the 770's come in several flavors, 32ohm, 80ohm, 250ohm, and 600ohm. The catch is Beyer separated them and sells them under different categories.

You have the 770m which are geared towards musicians and drummers and are 32ohm, but don't sound as good as the rest...

Then you have the 770 Pro/80 which is the old style and the best sounding of the readily avaliable versions.

And then the 'consumer' version is the 770 and is 250ohm (doesn't sound as good as the Pro/80)

Finally you have the Beyer Manufacture which comes in 80/250 or 600ohm I believe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hatters*


So my HD 280 Pro's which I bought less than a month ago have broken. The right ear has no output. I got them on eBay but it says they have a two year warranty. I'm getting pretty nervous seen as the seller hasn't replied yet, they do have over 5000 positive feedback though. I have also contacted Sennhesier with no reply yet.

What do you think I should do?


most likely the problem is the cable. If you're in the US you could send them to me for a fix, or you could buy a new cable:
http://shop.sennheiserusa.com/retail...ct_prod=082328

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Are they even out yet? I can't find anyone selling them. Maybe I overlooked a release date...


I believe you can order direct from Beyer


----------



## daljeet2

As soon as i get the money im gonna buy the AD-700







cant waitttt


----------



## BrinNutz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daljeet2*


As soon as i get the money im gonna buy the AD-700







cant waitttt


If you want lots of bass, don't get these...Just a heads up...=)

I somehow think mine are busted. Because I get cackling when I turn it up, and it's not even that loud to me..Meh, guess it was just the song, bad quality.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

get A700 instead.


----------



## Namrac

Just pulled the trigger on the DT770 Pro-80s... I really gotta stop spending all this money, but it'll be worth it. =D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I really gotta stop spending all this money, ...


It's gonna get a lot worse most likely ...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


It's gonna get a lot worse most likely ...










Probably... I love spending money and hate earning it.


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


If you want lots of bass, don't get these...Just a heads up...=)

I somehow think mine are busted. Because I get cackling when I turn it up, and it's not even that loud to me..Meh, guess it was just the song, bad quality.


uh then i'm buying the wrong headphones...
i need bass, lots of it. < god i sound like a freak. 
i play css mainly.. 
and play loads of drum and bass, trance etc.
so yeah i need a lot of bass, anyone wanna recommend me some headphones?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Probably... I love spending money and hate earning it.










hmmmm.......


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daljeet2*


uh then i'm buying the wrong headphones...
i need bass, lots of it. < god i sound like a freak. 
i play css mainly.. 
and play loads of drum and bass, trance etc.
so yeah i need a lot of bass, anyone wanna recommend me some headphones?


DT770/80 with an amp


----------



## daljeet2

Had a look around for them, a bit over my budget, but i'll keep looking around for any ones selling them cheap, do you have any other recommendations just in case i cant get this particular one?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Just pulled the trigger on the DT770 Pro-80s... I really gotta stop spending all this money, but it'll be worth it. =D


Welcome good sir!

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daljeet2*


Had a look around for them, a bit over my budget, but i'll keep looking around for any ones selling them cheap, do you have any other recommendations just in case i cant get this particular one?


then A700.... not AD700


----------



## exitmusic

Yep, BT770's are the way to go for bass. I'm still gathering amp funds, though...


----------



## daljeet2

i probably wont be able to afford an amp and the DT770 so i'll most likely end up buying the Audio Technica ATH-A700, either way i need something loud and bassy


----------



## DJ.BigBear

just don't expect too high for the first 20 hours of usage.


----------



## Chipp

The RP-21 is reputed to have the best bass under the Beyer DT770; a claim I wholeheartedly agree with after owning them for a while. The midrange is dry and it takes a ton of break-in for clean treble, but after several hundred hours (about 250 in my case) I can't think of anything better for the price.


----------



## Dudeyourlame

Ill sign up too. Just bought some AKG K81 Dj's, upgrade from some cheapo sonys


----------



## Niko-Time

I second Chip's recommendation of the RP-21's


----------



## s1rrah

My new computer listening setup: EMU0404 > XM4 > Shures

...










...

The sound is much better than going direct from the X-fi; I'm hoping my OPAMP mods to the X-fi will change that though ... but for now ... the EMU Line Out to the XM4 amp sounds much better.

I like this amp more and more as I pile the hours on the new OPAMP. The bass boost circuit is _far_ better than that available via EQing (either via X-fi's EQ or Media Players). In fact, running the above setup ... I set all EQ settings to flat or "off" and simply run with the XM4 bass boost. Very tight and clean.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My new computer listening setup: EMU0404 > XM4 > Shures

...










...

The sound is much better than going direct from the X-fi; I'm hoping my OPAMP mods to the X-fi will change that though ... but for now ... the EMU Line Out to the XM4 amp sounds much better.

I like this amp more and more as I pile the hours on the new OPAMP. The bass boost circuit is _far_ better than that available via EQing (either via X-fi's EQ or Media Players). In fact, running the above setup ... I set all EQ settings to flat or "off" and simply run with the XM4 bass boost. Very tight and clean.











Why the shures over some nice cans, for at home listening?


----------



## 003

Nice to see another XM4 user. Here is my setup:


Mine is a bit modded though. It is an insanely powerful amp, it drives my 600 ohm headphones to earsplitting levels before you get to 9:30 on the volume level. And no distortion or clipping. I've got the AD8620 opamp, and I use a 12v linear regulated modded wall wart. I don't care too much for the bass boost, I think it makes the bass a bit too muddy. It sounds all right on a few songs though.


----------



## Chipp

Is that your maximizer disassembled, 003?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Why the shures over some nice cans, for at home listening?


Cause I think they sound much better than any full sized cans I have in the house (HD595's, SR225's, etc.).

That's why I'm wanting to get some RS2's ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Nice to see another XM4 user. Here is my setup:


Mine is a bit modded though. It is an insanely powerful amp, it drives my 600 ohm headphones to earsplitting levels before you get to 9:30 on the volume level. And no distortion or clipping. I've got the AD8620 opamp, and I use a 12v linear regulated modded wall wart. I don't care too much for the bass boost, I think it makes the bass a bit too muddy. It sounds all right on a few songs though.


I've got the AD8620 as well and love it.

I don't get muddy at all from the bass boost circuit. Just clean and natural.

The Zen Vision M's bass boost is muddy ... (Zen:M owners will most likely back me up on this) ... but I really love the XM4's ....


----------



## s1rrah

I got chills. There multiplying. And I'm losing control.










Finally sold the HD595's and the spare set of SE530's.

Just ordered a set of Grado RS1's.

I'm excited.

Was going to get the RS2's but found a demo deal on RS1's for $540.00 ... pretty dang good deal.

...

Will post some thoughts in a few days ...










...










...

(yay!)


----------



## 003

If you're going for the high end grados, pass over the RS-1s and go straight to the HP-1000, which IMO is the best grado ever made. It is better than the PS-1 to my ears.

Did you also order that RA-1 amp? I wouldn't, it's just a glorified cmoy encased in wood and extremely overpriced. Also you know the new RS-1s do not come with that wooden RS-1 button on the earcups?

Oh, you need to get the flat pads for the RS-1, unless you like glowing orange-hot needles being inserted into your ear drums! You can get them here:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=167

They might seem expensive but they are well worth it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


If you're going for the high end grados, pass over the RS-1s and go straight to the HP-1000, which IMO is the best grado ever made. It is better than the PS-1 to my ears.

Did you also order that RA-1 amp? I wouldn't, it's just a glorified cmoy encased in wood and extremely overpriced. Also you know the new RS-1s do not come with that wooden RS-1 button on the earcups?

Oh, you need to get the flat pads for the RS-1, unless you like glowing orange-hot needles being inserted into your ear drums! You can get them here:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...roducts_id=167

They might seem expensive but they are well worth it.


What do the flat pads do?

And no ... not getting the amp ... just liked the photo of the cans.

And I'm going to mod different wire into the ear pieces anyway ... so not concerned about that wood button thing.


----------



## 003

I would be very careful if you try and open up the earcups. You will have about a 50/50 chance of either ruining the wood or doing it successfully. The wood grados were not made to be taken apart again once they are put together. The flat pads are much more comfortable than the bowls, and they have more bass impact, and less bite in the highs. But they still retain the classic upper midrange crunch that grado is famous for. Pretty much they make it sound like it should have sounded in the first place.


----------



## soloz2

RS-1's are on my wish list


----------



## Aura

For anyone who cares - burn-in is really starting to take hold on either my AKG's or my C&C. The music has opened up considerably as the separation between the different instruments is becoming quite distinct. A good example is Dave Matthews - earlier today I was listening and noticed that it wasn't just a wall of sound flooding at me. I was able to pick up on any particular instrument line and follow it through the music.

It's probably the C&C - Soloz barely used this before I bought it off him iirc.

Oh yeah, for S1rrah -> How is the EMU 0404 working out? I've be hearing that it is either amazing or a letdown (like it really isn't functioning entirely as a DAC). Does it destroy the X-FI completely? On Head-Fi a couple of guys mentioned that it was easily outperforming modded cards...


----------



## Niko-Time

I'm contemplating getting rid of my E500's. I'm ordering the Goldring GX200's for Â£35 to see if they are as much of a bargain as their DR150 (of which I prefer to the E500's).

I know they are not going to sound as good, but for just portable use and at school I am not sure if I can justify the E500's price.

I'll see I guess, I send payment on the 31st when my cheque clears.


----------



## Namrac

DT770's arrive on thursday. =D I'm so pumped I might explode.


----------



## BrinNutz

Looks like 003's old DAC is up for sale:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...h-mods-290951/

That true 003??


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BrinNutz*


Looks like 003's old DAC is up for sale:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...h-mods-290951/

That true 003??

















I did sell it, and he received it TODAY. Don't know why it's being sold so fast!! I will ask.


----------



## deadagain6591

im in
sony mdr-7506 studio monitors


----------



## Crazy9000

Well my Denon AH-D2000 just came today







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*
















I did sell it, and he received it TODAY. Don't know why it's being sold so fast!! I will ask.


Lol, that is an odd move on his part. Maybe an unforseen circumstance?


----------



## 003

I talked with him. He is buying and selling a lot of gear to sample it. There was nothing wrong with it. What a relief.









On a side note, I just recently got a pair of Stax SR-X MK3 headphones with a DIY driver unit!

Oh Chipp, yes that is the dynamic range expander outside of it's case. The paint job on the case was all messed up, I am taking off the old paint and will put on a fresh coat. And treat the wood as well.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Oh yeah, for S1rrah -> How is the EMU 0404 working out? I've be hearing that it is either amazing or a letdown (like it really isn't functioning entirely as a DAC). Does it destroy the X-FI completely? On Head-Fi a couple of guys mentioned that it was easily outperforming modded cards...


It's working well.

And yes ... when running out of the unamped line out of the EMU and into my amp, the sound is surprisingly better than the X-fi ... mostly not as thin and digital sounding.

The headphone out of the EMU as well sounds better to my ear than the stock X-fi.

I may end up taking the EMU 0404 back though because it just lacks on the input side of things for me ... only has two XLR's and no 1/4" or mini inputs ...

Thinking about spending a bit more money and switch the 0404 for a 1616M, PCI EMU ... much better input setup and from what I've read, the outputs and DAC are better as well:

...










...

It'll set me back a bit ... but a worthwhile upgrade since I need the inputs and the better quality DACs won't hurt either ...


----------



## Blue_Fire

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this or not, but apparently i can't search it as it's to little words.
I gotta say i agree with them. 
Turn Me Up!


----------



## Cukies

Bose
Quiet comfort 2


----------



## Duckydude

The loudness war... why won't it end??

Now this just scares me:








(An audio clip remastered four times since 1983, each time losing more and more quality)


----------



## kevg73

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


The loudness war... why won't it end??

Now this just scares me:








(An audio clip remastered four times since 1983, each time losing more and more quality)


because whoever is louder gets heard the most when people are just zoning out and not really listenning (radio in the car)


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevg73*


because whoever is louder gets heard the most when people are just zoning out and not really listenning (radio in the car)


Why can't they just do this to the singles that they release to the radio stations? It's not like they actually play album tracks (well not _usually_).


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


The loudness war... why won't it end??

Now this just scares me:








(An audio clip remastered four times since 1983, each time losing more and more quality)


Pure crap, isn't it?


----------



## Jaggo

heaphones ftw!

Currently using Steelseries 4H (best gaming heaphones for the price) and Steelseries Siberias


----------



## Duckydude

I hope that the loudness war doesn't apply to all CD's, I could find out as I have a remasters from the 80's 90's 00's of a few albums. Can't do it for a week or so as I'm going out of town. I'm sending out my cans for Soloz to mod this afternoon







.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I hope that the loudness war doesn't apply to all CD's, I could find out as I have a remasters from the 80's 90's 00's of a few albums. Can't do it for a week or so as I'm going out of town. I'm sending out my cans for Soloz to mod this afternoon







.


It isn't really a war of loudness, it's the result of growing trends in cheap post processing and production quality.


----------



## Chipp

Check my OCN blog. I posted a bit about huge dynamic compression a few months ago, it's definitely not a good thing.


----------



## 003

I'm working on that









The one I have also is mod heaven, all the components on the PCB are spaced far apart and are all low gauge PTH! And it has four socketed OPamps!

I secured another on e-bay, the next model up, the best one RG made. There is also a series two model of the Pro-20, but it only seemed to have cosmetic differences and no new features.


----------



## SpaceLover

Hey FaLLeNAn9eL,
Count me in as well. I'm using a Pioneer HDJ-1000. Good enough for Audiophile?








I used them about 5 years ago when I dj'd and now they're perfect for the late nights...
Thanks.


----------



## soloz2

Some pictures I just took


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Some pictures I just took














Pretty.


----------



## 003

Do the tubes glow blue like that (or is it some kind of LED light) or is it exaggerated by the camera? Also what amp is that?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Do the tubes glow blue like that (or is it some kind of LED light) or is it exaggerated by the camera? Also what amp is that?


The tubes glow from a little LED underneath lol. The amp is a Millet MAX a sweet headphone amp







.


----------



## Namrac

Well, I got my new (to me) Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro-80s today, and I've gotta say, I'm impressed. Here's a short review just to give you my initial impressions. I'll mostly be comparing them to my HD555s, but I'll give general impressions as well.

I purchased them used for $150 including shipping and Paypal fees from a fellow over at Head-Fi. =D

Please note that the original owner put less than 100 hours into these, so they may have not fully burned in yet.
*
Comfort/Ergonomics/Fit and Finish*

While the DT770s are comfortable, they're nowhere near as comfy as my HD555s are. The DT770s have a certain heft about them that makes me very aware that I'm wearing them, whereas I have many a time forgotten I'm even wearing my HD555s. However, I have certainly worn much less comfortable headphones, and these are no slouches in the comfort department. The velour pads on the earcups not only look nice and keep music in and external sound out, but they're exceptionally soft on the skin. The pads are a bit firmer than the pads on my HD555s, which is not necessarily a bad thing, but is something to consider. Clamping strength is significantly stronger than on my Sennheisers, but not so much that they give me a headache. This is also something that may be reduced as I break them in a bit. The feel a bit more rigid and durable than the all-plastic HD555s - being made largely of metal or high-grade, thick plastic. The headband has a well-cushioned leather covering, which is removable via 4 snaps along the top of the band. They've got an old-school look, but then again, I believe these are the older versions of the DT770s, the newer (2005) revision looks a bit more high-tech and modern. The cable is nice and thick, ending in a 3.5mm jack with a screw-on Â¼ inch adapter, both gold plated.

*Sound*

I listen to a large variety of music, but my main passion is metal/metalcore/hardcore. While my HD555s are not horrible with this type of music, it's certainly not their forte - they're too recessed, too laid back, and too, for lack of a better word, sluggish. However, they do excellently with softer, more laid back music, such as soft acoustic work. The DT770s, on the other hand, handle the metal like a champ. The punch from the bass is unreal, but it's not sloppy or overbearing - there is very precise detail in the bass notes and percussion beats, and it's all presented in an exciting and invigorating manner. Listening to Alien Ant Farm's cover of Michael Jackson's "Smooth Criminal", my jaw dropped at how detailed the bass was, something I had never heard with my HD555s. They're not perfect, however. The DT770s are famous for having a very U shaped sound curve, with excellent bass and highs, but very recessed mids, and my set are no exceptions. Mids are soft and generally hid among all the strong highs and lows. This makes them poor for acoustic and such, but on the other hand, it makes them an excellent compliment to my HD555s. I have yet to game with the DT770s, but I have heard nothing but good about the experience, and will undoubtedly update this review once I've toyed around with them a bit.

Overall, in the hour or so I've given them, I'm very impressed with the Beyers, and look forward to further testing. I'm receiving a CMOY amp any day now, so I'll also update my review with how they respond to some decent amping, since they're running straight from my X-Fi at the moment.

Edit: Also, Fallen, if you could add Marshmallows and DT770 Pro-80s to my list, I'd be grateful. =D


----------



## bnceo

I love my Sennheiser 151 headset. They fit perfectly and I love the extra long cord. Going on 2 1/2 years strong!


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Some pictures I just took














Yum.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Yum.


Agreed. Tubes are sexy







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Do the tubes glow blue like that (or is it some kind of LED light) or is it exaggerated by the camera? Also what amp is that?


It's a Millet Max, sounds great, some nice bass slam with lots of detail. Easily the best amp I've heard for the money.
There's blue LEDs under the tubes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


The tubes glow from a little LED underneath lol. The amp is a Millet MAX a sweet headphone amp







.


spot on

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Yum.


I finally got some white LEDs... sure took long enough!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Agreed. Tubes are sexy







.


I like tubes...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

you should try Darkvoice 332 meng!









those black cylinder thingy are Tubes covered by some metal caps.....


----------



## Blue_Fire

if only i could find someone to buy my kidney...


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


if only i could find someone to buy my kidney...


How much?


----------



## s1rrah

*Tax Return Gone in 40 Seconds*
-------------------------------------------------------

Seems I recall making a claim a while back that I would most likely keep my existing computer system for another year and dedicate my entire tax refund to improving my audio capabilities ... well, it seems this is playing out as projected.

*First* came the Shure SE530's, which I love. That set me back ... well ... I won't even say.

*Then* an EMU 0404 to use line-out to my XM4 amp (which, to my chagrine, does indeed sound much better than running line-out of my X-fi).

And ...

*Grado RS1's*
-------------------------------------------------------

*And now*, possibly the sweetest sounding addition to my setup thus far and for sure the most expensive. The cans I thought I was going to just _try out_ and then probably sell; the same cans I now know I'll be keeping because they just sound so amazing.

Gaze upon the sheer mahogany laced beauty of my new Grado RS1's:

...










...










...

These full sized cans have _finally _impressed me as direct listening companions to my Shure SE530's ... I went through Grado SR80's, SR225's and a set of Sennheiser HD595's to finally settle ... but settle I have.

Such amazing, detailed and well balanced sound ... across all genres (especially classical, which the Shure SE530's aren't quite as good at for obvious sound staging reasons).

*Thanks, Shure, Inc.!*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Here's to Shure, Inc.* and there KICK BUTT service department as without that free set of SE530's (which sold very quickly on Head-fi) I would never have been able to afford these. In fact, as an expression of my gratitude, I'm currently getting ready to PayPal a certain craft brew pub in Illinois a $50.00 tab-advance for the guy at Shure and whoever he wants to take for several rounds of ale; I'll post any comments from them if I get any.

*Errata*
-------------------------------------------------------

@Fallen : If you want to update my listing on the first post ... simply include the Shure SE530's and the Grado RS1's.

The Grado SR80's and SR225's are my roommates and so shouldn't really be listed.

...

WHOOOO! I'm going to be up all night listening to these things!

I'm going to be demoing a Houston head-fi guy's Emmeline SR-71 this weekend and if it blows me away compared to my XM4 amp then I might even be further down the Audio Bliss Black Hole of Flagrant Spending(tm).


----------



## Emmanuel

I got my HD555 here!


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh, drool @ t3h sexai mahogany....


----------



## 003

Get the flat pads!


----------



## Azazel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Emmanuel*


I got my HD555 here!


How do you like them?


----------



## Duckydude

s1rrah, you should consider getting a new headphone amp because the XM4 is a little lacking for a pair of RS-1's wouldn't you say? That should be the very next thing on your list







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Get the flat pads!


You know ... I probably will get them just for contrast ... but even pre-burn in I can't find anything wrong with the high frequencies. Their perfect to my ear and sound just about like my EQ'd SE530's ... only with no EQing.









Can't tell you how pleased I am to finally have IEM and full sized cans that suit me equally well. Albeit ... the RS1's are better at some things and the SE530's are better at others ... so they are by no means identically pleasing ... but they are absolutely acceptable in their own right and on both accounts. And this is a rare agreement scenario for me as I'm so picky.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


s1rrah, you should consider getting a new headphone amp because the XM4 is a little lacking for a pair of RS-1's wouldn't you say? That should be the very next thing on your list







.


The XM4, with the OPAMP I'm currently using, actually sounds quite good ... I'm also receiving a new LM4562 OPAMP from national next week which I hope will even sound better. It's a notoriously good OPAMP and the guys over at Practical Devices say it is compatible with the XM4, so ... I'll post some thoughts once I get it socketed.

But anyway ... that's why I'm going to demo a Emmeline SR-71 next week: to find out FINALLY, if a 400 dollar amp of outstanding repute will completely PWN my 150 dollar XM4 ... _or_ if uber expensive amps are a bit over hyped.

I'm also considering purchasing an Emmeline XP-7 desktop amp but only very slightly considering ...

I'd love to hear a good tube amp and may try to find a Darkvoice to demo here in Houston.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


s1rrah, you should consider getting a new headphone amp because the XM4 is a little lacking for a pair of RS-1's wouldn't you say? That should be the very next thing on your list







.


 I would disagree. An amp makes only very minimal difference, as long as all the amps you try are level matched and can supply enough power to drive the headphone without distorting or clipping. Now a source upgrade will make a MUCH larger and more noticeable difference. I strongly suggest passing over the $200-$800 DACs though, and save up for a really good one, as the ones in that pricerange are all about the same, maybe with different strengths/weaknesses, but in the end, all "meh".

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


You know ... I probably will get them just for contrast ... but even pre-burn in I can't find anything wrong with the high frequencies. Their perfect to my ear and sound just about like my EQ'd SE530's ... only with no EQing.









Can't tell you how pleased I am to finally have IEM and full sized cans that suit me equally well. Albeit ... the RS1's are better at some things and the SE530's are better at others ... so they are by no means identically pleasing ... but they are absolutely acceptable in their own right and on both accounts. And this is a rare agreement scenario for me as I'm so picky.











 You _need_ to get the flat pads. Trust me. They are how grados were made to sound.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'd love to hear a good tube amp and may try to find a Darkvoice to demo here in Houston.


Tubular


----------



## 003

The difference between a well designed solid state amp and a well designed tube amp, is ... minuscule at most. They are fun to look at and use, and I am a tube supporter, but I want to make it known, you will not have any kind of revelation by listening to a tube amp.

And honestly, the tubes that come with most tube amps are complete crap, and will sound worse than good solid state. Almost ALL new stock Chinese and Russian tubes sound like complete crap (all things considered). You need to get expensive and most of the time elusive NOS tubes for a tube amp to perform it's best, and then, as I said, the difference is not amazing... if you hear it at all.

They are pretty though, don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore tubes.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


The difference between a well designed solid state amp and a well designed tube amp, is ... minuscule at most. They are fun to look at and use, and I am a tube supporter, but I want to make it known, you will not have any kind of revelation by listening to a tube amp.

And honestly, the tubes that come with most tube amps are complete crap, and will sound worse than good solid state. Almost ALL new stock Chinese and Russian tubes sound like complete crap (all things considered). You need to get expensive and most of the time elusive NOS tubes for a tube amp to perform it's best, and then, as I said, the difference is not amazing... if you hear it at all.

They are pretty though, don't get me wrong, I absolutely adore tubes.


What about a hybrid solid state/tube amp, best of both worlds







.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

ok so i actually saw a pair of these

http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/he...ad5/index.html

and holy crud they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!! please tell me nobody here has a pair?? and if they do i want to see proof!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forcifer

senn hd280pros and senn mx400

does that count?


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


ok so i actually saw a pair of these

http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/he...ad5/index.html

and holy crud they are nice!!!!!!!!!!!! please tell me nobody here has a pair?? and if they do i want to see proof!!!!!!!!!!!!


Your link dosen't work. Just goes to Audio-Technica main page. But I assume you are referring to the L3000, the leather wrapped headphone that goes for ~$2300?

Most of that price is hype, they do NOT sound that good. I have listened to them before, and the best aspect of the sound is the bass -- it is endless, and is like real speaker bass, not overpowering, and yet so present and visceral. Other than that, they don't sound exciting, and you only get that kind of bass when you turn up the volume to levels that are unsafe for your hearing. And the highs are noticeably veiled.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Your link dosen't work. Just goes to Audio-Technica main page. But I assume you are referring to the L3000, the leather wrapped headphone that goes for ~$2300?

Most of that price is hype, they do NOT sound that good. I have listened to them before, and the best aspect of the sound is the bass -- it is endless, and is like real speaker bass, not overpowering, and yet so present and visceral. Other than that, they don't sound exciting, and you only get that kind of bass when you turn up the volume to levels that are unsafe for your hearing. And the highs are noticeably veiled.


to tell you the truth all of higher end ATH cans are hard to paired with just random amp.... you need to find a perfect match for them to perform excellent.
if it's just bass you're hearing.... then you haven't heard all of it.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


How much?


how much would a 325meng and a pair of ath a900's cost me?

I bought my girl a pair of sr-60's for her p2, and i gotta say im definatly interested in grado now more then ever, if i didn't like closed so much i would probably go for a pair of sr 225's. However i think for my next big move ill be going to a pair of either A-900's, or dt770's. Of course i need to get my prelude first.


----------



## 003

I believe the SR225 is simply a better headphone than the A900 or DT770, especially with the flat pads.

If you are looking for a decent closed headphone, try and get a vintage AKG K270, the one with the silver rings and badges (instead of the current gold). All the current closed headphones in what I am guessing is your pricerange are pretty lackluster.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


I believe the SR225 is simply a better headphone than the A900 or DT770, especially with the flat pads.

If you are looking for a decent closed headphone, try and get a vintage AKG K270, the one with the silver rings and badges (instead of the current gold). All the current closed headphones in what I am guessing is your pricerange are pretty lackluster.


again i have to remind you... that is heavily subjective.
considering all those headphones produce very different sound signature.
while SR225 might be better than A900 or DT770, certain areas are just not suitable for SR225... that, i can assure you.

please refrain any statement that simply point one brand are better than others without considering what kinda usage it would be used at.

advanced audiophile opinions are somewhat very hard to understand by soon-to-be audiophiles, sometimes can be misleading.


----------



## Niko-Time

Oooo, I have just recieved my Goldring GX200. These are a bargaaaiinnn. Lovely pronounced bass and pretty good everything else plus a slight dark side to it which I love; it makes these phones fun.

Now, I'm no fool and these are in no way shape or form better than the SE530's (E500's) but they have a nicer fit, less isolation slightly, much easier to fit in (so I can actually share the music without getting other peoples gunk in them), and are more suited in a school environment.

Consequently, my brand new paid of SE530's are now listed on eBay









I'm a happy bunny.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


I believe the SR225 is simply a better headphone than the A900 or DT770, especially with the flat pads.

If you are looking for a decent closed headphone, try and get a vintage AKG K270, the one with the silver rings and badges (instead of the current gold). All the current closed headphones in what I am guessing is your pricerange are pretty lackluster.


I too like the SR225's over the A900's or DT770's for music, however I find both the a900's and 770's better than the sr225's for gaming.

I'm not a fan of the flat pads. Tried them, didn't like them. The modded hd414 pads are my favorite. It's one of the few times when the cheapest is also my favorite









Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*Tax Return Gone in 40 Seconds*
-------------------------------------------------------

Seems I recall making a claim a while back that I would most likely keep my existing computer system for another year and dedicate my entire tax refund to improving my audio capabilities ... well, it seems this is playing out as projected.

*First* came the Shure SE530's, which I love. That set me back ... well ... I won't even say.

*Then* an EMU 0404 to use line-out to my XM4 amp (which, to my chagrine, does indeed sound much better than running line-out of my X-fi).

And ...

*Grado RS1's*
-------------------------------------------------------

*And now*, possibly the sweetest sounding addition to my setup thus far and for sure the most expensive. The cans I thought I was going to just _try out_ and then probably sell; the same cans I now know I'll be keeping because they just sound so amazing.

Gaze upon the sheer mahogany laced beauty of my new Grado RS1's:

...










...










...

These full sized cans have _finally _impressed me as direct listening companions to my Shure SE530's ... I went through Grado SR80's, SR225's and a set of Sennheiser HD595's to finally settle ... but settle I have.

Such amazing, detailed and well balanced sound ... across all genres (especially classical, which the Shure SE530's aren't quite as good at for obvious sound staging reasons).

*Thanks, Shure, Inc.!*
-------------------------------------------------------

*Here's to Shure, Inc.* and there KICK BUTT service department as without that free set of SE530's (which sold very quickly on Head-fi) I would never have been able to afford these. In fact, as an expression of my gratitude, I'm currently getting ready to PayPal a certain craft brew pub in Illinois a $50.00 tab-advance for the guy at Shure and whoever he wants to take for several rounds of ale; I'll post any comments from them if I get any.

*Errata*
-------------------------------------------------------

@Fallen : If you want to update my listing on the first post ... simply include the Shure SE530's and the Grado RS1's.

The Grado SR80's and SR225's are my roommates and so shouldn't really be listed.

...

WHOOOO! I'm going to be up all night listening to these things!

I'm going to be demoing a Houston head-fi guy's Emmeline SR-71 this weekend and if it blows me away compared to my XM4 amp then I might even be further down the Audio Bliss Black Hole of Flagrant Spending(tm).












while as 003 stated there are only small differences between well designed ss and tube amps, I personally love the warmth and expression that tubes can add. I love detail, but often ss amps become too analytical for me to truely enjoy music.

In my opinion the RS1's work well with tubes, but you have to get a good amp, not just any tube amp will go well with them. Melos amps tend to be good with Grados, a properly configured Millet Hybrid or Max can be very enjoyable with Grados and my SP amps have always sounded great with Grados.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


I believe the SR225 is simply a better headphone than the A900 or DT770, especially with the flat pads.

If you are looking for a decent closed headphone, try and get a vintage AKG K270, the one with the silver rings and badges (instead of the current gold). All the current closed headphones in what I am guessing is your pricerange are pretty lackluster.


Over at head-fi i was talking with some dudes that were saying similar things, but agreed that grado sound is unique. The reason i liked the a900s is not only the way they rest on my head, it's the fact that my 500s have such a very warm soundstage and i can only imagine how broad the 900s will be. The pair of sr-60s (not really a fair comparison) sound really good but they don't cancel anything out. I had also heard of the gaming aspect too.

Agreed with the flat pads though, I love em.

why the k270s over the a900s?
EDIT: i think before i get new cans though I'm going to snag soloz's DAC...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Over at head-fi i was talking with some dudes that were saying similar things, but agreed that grado sound is unique. The reason i liked the a900s is not only the way they rest on my head, it's the fact that my 500s have such a very warm soundstage and i can only imagine how broad the 900s will be. The pair of sr-60s (not really a fair comparison) sound really good but they don't cancel anything out. I had also heard of the gaming aspect too.

Agreed with the flat pads though, I love em.

why the k270s over the a900s?
EDIT: i think before i get new cans though I'm going to snag soloz's DAC...


The k271s are better than the z700's I have.... not really even that close.

sorry, but I need to update the status of the DAC to pending. There's a MO in the mail for it.


----------



## Lozza

Thought I'd post up my impressions of the SE 210's I got a while ago.

I've been using them for a while now, and they are pretty good. The sound isolation is very good, you can walk around the streets and not hear a single car that drives by (when using the foam ear pieces). The triple flanges just don't work for me, and when using the rubber earpieces the bass is nearly non-existent.
The bass is the downfall of these earphones, while as it is precise, it is also not strong enough. This can be noticed in a couple songs I have where an electric bass intro almost cannot be heard. The mids are reasonable, however they are not quite as clear as my triports (it has to be said). Voices are very clear though. The highs are good, which I noticed with cymbals and other things.

I got chance to compare them with my friends V-moda vibe's, and the bass on the vibe's is much better than the SE210's, but the vibe's highs and mids aren't as clear in my opinion.

Overall for their price point they aren't bad, but I can see why they are put there.


----------



## Blue_Fire

z700's?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


z700's?


Lol, he means A700's, ...I think..


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


I believe the SR225 is simply a better headphone than the A900 or DT770, especially with the flat pads.

If you are looking for a decent closed headphone, try and get a vintage AKG K270, the one with the silver rings and badges (instead of the current gold). All the current closed headphones in what I am guessing is your pricerange are pretty lackluster.


Like BigBear said, that's very subjective. I personally dislike the Grado sound, so for me, the Beyers are a "better headphone".


----------



## Blue_Fire

I like grado sound, other than the fact that people usually say the a900's have a better sound stage, and the 770's usually tend to have that punchier warmer bass. but it's really hard to compare open air vs closed cans when the applications for the 2 are usually different. I like the closed aspect, people can't hear me at lans, and more importantly i can't hear anyone else around. I love the grado's sound signature though, it is really unique.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Like BigBear said, that's very subjective. I personally dislike the Grado sound, so for me, the Beyers are a "better headphone".


yes, to some Grados sound too 'forward.' They can be fatiguing after listening for a while, especially when listening to mp3's which tend to sound 'tiny' compared to the uncompressed version.

This is one of the reasons why tube amps are often recommended with Grados.

However, if you listen to a lot of rock then Grados are some of the best cans money can buy, and as you move up in their offerings their cans become much better with many other music genres.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Like BigBear said, that's very subjective. I personally dislike the Grado sound, so for me, the Beyers are a "better headphone".


Yes, but does a line exist somewhere? What if someone claims that a pair of airplane headphones sounds better than the Sony MDR-R10?

I mean yes, there is a lot of subjectivity involved in audio -- but is there a line drawn somewhere?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Yes, but does a line exist somewhere? What if someone claims that a pair of airplane headphones sounds better than the Sony MDR-R10?

I mean yes, there is a lot of subjectivity involved in audio -- but is there a line drawn somewhere?


Well some say that there would be a line, but what if someone likes the sound from airplane headphones because their ears are damaged or for some other possible reason?


----------



## 003

I'm talking about between people with normal, properly functioning hearing without any loss, tinnitus, etc...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Yes, but does a line exist somewhere? What if someone claims that a pair of airplane headphones sounds better than the Sony MDR-R10?

I mean yes, there is a lot of subjectivity involved in audio -- but is there a line drawn somewhere?


Of course the line is drawn somewhere, but that line is not preferring one set of ~$170 headphones to another.

Unless one of those is a Bose headphone, of course.


----------



## Aura

Had a random purchase today - I was walking through Wal-Mart looking for something worth buying with a leftover gift card from Christmas, and I happened to spot JVC FX33 Marshmallows.

Certainly I prefer my AKG's, but these do quite well; far better than any other cheap set I've ever heard (the bass, while a little muddy, was much more present than I had expected; the treble is too harsh most of the time). I tried to convince my sister to use these over her crap pair of Sony earbuds, but the earplug design annoyed her :/.

Guess I need those added alongside my name.


----------



## Namrac

Aura, how are you liking the C&C box? I have no doubt I'll be upgrading amps soon, and I'm looking at portables around that price range. Any opinions you'd care to share?


----------



## Chipp

It's not often I get chills while playing.

I got back from a concert about an hour ago, and reflected on one of the pieces we performed, particularly Gustav Mahler's 3rd symphony. This piece - I just can't describe it in words. We only performed the 6th, final, movement; but man! For a composer that I had honestly never heard of before, this work is absolutely amazing. I don't know what is is about it, but in both showing tonight I found myself covered in goosebumps during the final 14 measures. I cannot remember the last time that happened once, let alone twice on the same work. A piece is special when it is capable of moving you like that subconsciously like that, I think. I can only hope we delivered the same result for the audience.

I apologize that the best recording I could find is on YouTube. I will try in earnest to obtain a recording of our concert tonight - I know the local educational TV channel was there and is usually good about turn around times.

  
 



  



 
I have played in the Kennedy Center. I have played in Carnegie Hall. In the RCA and Georgia Domes several times. But never did any venue or any size audience elicit the kind of emotion I got from this work tonight. Unbelievable. Absolutely unbelievable.

If you ever forget for a single minute that it's about music, and that music is about passion; then it might be time to reconsider what you're in this hobby for.


----------



## Duckydude

Chipp, you should check out some Symphonic Rock if you like symphonic stuff, I have a feeling that you would really like that genre.

This is one of my faves for the genre, the sound quality is terrible though: (I am used to the DVD-Audio version though







).


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So anyway ...

It's true.

The legends and myths regarding how utterly and insanely kick butt Shure's service department is are *ALL* true. Nevermind the naysayers of late over at Head-fi ... there are still some golden, GOLDEN folk working the service isles up in Illinois!

So here's what I get for deciding to write Shure, Inc. requesting new tips for my old E4C headphones:











Haha. That's awesome.

I had the same experience with Steelseries. I bought the 5Hs off a friend. Then they broke on me and I sent them to Steelseries with only a complaint. They sent me back new ones, a big cloth mousepad, and a black bandana!


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yes, to some Grados sound too 'forward.' They can be fatiguing after listening for a while, especially when listening to mp3's which tend to sound 'tiny' compared to the uncompressed version.


I started to notice that quite a bit today, i just thought it was due to three days of use...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Aura, how are you liking the C&C box? I have no doubt I'll be upgrading amps soon, and I'm looking at portables around that price range. Any opinions you'd care to share?


The C&C Box v2 actually isn't in production anymore - it was replaced with the C&C Box+, which to my knowledge is a slighty better version (virtually identical on the exterior, but with different sound adjustments, etc.).

I will admit that the primary reason I bought this amp was because it was in my budget at the time - I bought it at quite a discount from Soloz. Here's how I would rate it:

Appearance/Asthetics - 4/5. Simple, yet elegant. A paradox perhaps, but I like the design. Small footprint - it's exactly the same length and width as an iPod Mini.

Build Quality - 4/5. It's solid. The volume knob is slick and a little difficult to turn at times, but this is a minor gripe. The Green LED is simple and straight to the point.

Audio - 3.5/5. The three additional knobs on the back adjust vocals, lows/mids, and soundstage, respectively. The only one I use is soundstage, it works pretty well overall, but with genres such as rock it seems to only amplifiy the guitar lines in order to imitate a widened soundstage. The switch for low/mid adjustment is pretty much crap, I never have nor will use it in my lifetime. It makes the freq's sound all distorted and greatly out of proportion. I am content with both treble and bass - the treble is maybe a little weak compared to other amps but I'm still fine with it.

Basically, if you can find a C&C a bit below retail price, go for it. But in all honesty, I would recommend scouring Head-Fi for a Mini3 portable amp - I have seen Rockhopper and MisterX Mini3's go anywhere from $80 to a little over $100. This is a Do-It-Yourself amp that has an insane amount of value at used prices. Amps that are noticeably better than a Mini3 are likely to cost you well over $200.

Hope I could help, take care.


----------



## s1rrah

MP3Fiesta.com kicks butt!

You all should check out this site.

You have to dig around and find your preferred artists that have 320kbs mp3's available, but if you do dig you'll find quite a bit available at high bit rates.

The prices are insanely low!

I just picked up the following albums, all at either 256 or 320kbs:

_The Waterboys - This Is The Sea (Disc 1)
Waterboys - The Best of the Waterboys 1981-1990
Waterboys - This is the Sea
Nick Drake - Family Tree
Nick Drake - Way to Blue: An Introduction to Nick Drake
Soundgarden - Louder Than Love
Son Volt - A Retrospective: 1995-2000
Son Volt - Switchback
Son Volt - Wide Swing Tremolo
Midlake - Trials Of Van Occupanther
Midlake - Bamnan and Slivercork_

...

The kicker?

Each full album cost me about $1.50 each!

10 full albums for about 11 dollars! ***!!?? Great deal.

Like I said, many of the MP3's there are 128kbs, which is just not acceptable, but if you dig around you'll find some select albums at high bit rates.

A great value considering the price. I put 20 dollars credit in and I've still got about 10 albums to download. 20 albums for 20 bucks is just stupid good.

Just a heads up.

www.mp3fiesta.com


----------



## 003

Damn. Do they take paypal? **** them if they don't, I'm not buying any.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Damn. Do they take paypal? **** them if they don't, I'm not buying any.


No paypal. I was bugged too ... but I still took out a debit card just to download.

That's just way to good of a deal for 320kbs files.

I just finished downloading Sugartooth's debut (and only?) album.

I can't believe they had it on there!

Sugartooth was a HUGELY riffed out stoner rock band out of california in the late 90's. Their drummer was Joey Castillo, after he left playing for Glen Danzig (he now plays with Josh Homme and the Desert Sessions). I saw sugartooth many times here in Houston and also in Austin, Tx. Sick sick riffs. Here's the download page at MP3fiesta: http://www.mp3fiesta.com/sugartooth_album34972/

The samples suck ... but the 256kbs and above full mp3's sound spot on.


----------



## s1rrah

*Free Sounds that PWN*
--------------------------------------------------------

I just found these free binaural downloads over at Headfi.org.

If you have a quality set of open headphones, these tracks will seriously freak you out. The three dimensional space created is just uncanny. Sort of made my throat itch ... my ears sort of tickle and really just made me look around my room a bit (listening through the Grado RS1's).

Great tracks.

1. Cerini - Holophonic - a crazy environmental bit with someone striking matches and walking around the microphone shaking the matchbox. Really eerie 3D imaging. I swear I smelled sulfur after the first strike.

2. Carta 3D - another 'holophonic' type recording with sounds of confetti or bits of paper flying around the listener.

3. Various MP3's at Sonic Studios - follow the link to hear quite a few decent ambient/environmental tracks. I especially like the "Time of Bells" tracks.

4. Milwaukee Symphony Goes Binaural  - this article at Stereophile contains a really nice recording of the Milwaukee symphony. Here's a streaming version should you care to listen now:

  
 MP3 Files  <!-- AME - MP3 Files --> http://www.MYsPLAYER.com/small.swf?audio1=http://www.milwaukeesymphony.org/media/mp3/tchai_5_2.mp3&end=1&autoplay=OFF&shuffle=OFF&color=000000&textcolor=FFFFFF
 ...

Otherwise ... there's a lot more to be found at headfi.org. Here's the thread I pulled the above items from: Binaural at Headfi.org

...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Yes, but does a line exist somewhere? What if someone claims that a pair of airplane headphones sounds better than the Sony MDR-R10?

I mean yes, there is a lot of subjectivity involved in audio -- but is there a line drawn somewhere?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Well some say that there would be a line, but what if someone likes the sound from airplane headphones because their ears are damaged or for some other possible reason?


there is a line, there has to be. Without a line we would have to acknowledge that bose is good... I mean look at all the consumers who don't know any better... do they really know something that we don't? Without a line would we have to give way and say that bose is just as good as sennheiser or akg? 
No, we don't have to admit that because there is a line and almost everyone who has heard a pair of real cans side by side with a pair of bose will agree that the bose suck.

Sound is subjective and each person will have a slightly different ideal, but each and every one of those ideals are built upon a foundation of what sounds good. For example a wide soundstage is just about universally considered to be good. Muddy bass is universally considered bad.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


The C&C Box v2 actually isn't in production anymore - it was replaced with the C&C Box+, which to my knowledge is a slighty better version (virtually identical on the exterior, but with different sound adjustments, etc.).

I will admit that the primary reason I bought this amp was because it was in my budget at the time - I bought it at quite a discount from Soloz. Here's how I would rate it:

Appearance/Asthetics - 4/5. Simple, yet elegant. A paradox perhaps, but I like the design. Small footprint - it's exactly the same length and width as an iPod Mini.

Build Quality - 4/5. It's solid. The volume knob is slick and a little difficult to turn at times, but this is a minor gripe. The Green LED is simple and straight to the point.

Audio - 3.5/5. The three additional knobs on the back adjust vocals, lows/mids, and soundstage, respectively. The only one I use is soundstage, it works pretty well overall, but with genres such as rock it seems to only amplifiy the guitar lines in order to imitate a widened soundstage. The switch for low/mid adjustment is pretty much crap, I never have nor will use it in my lifetime. It makes the freq's sound all distorted and greatly out of proportion. I am content with both treble and bass - the treble is maybe a little weak compared to other amps but I'm still fine with it.

Basically, if you can find a C&C a bit below retail price, go for it. But in all honesty, I would recommend scouring Head-Fi for a Mini3 portable amp - I have seen Rockhopper and MisterX Mini3's go anywhere from $80 to a little over $100. This is a Do-It-Yourself amp that has an insane amount of value at used prices. Amps that are noticeably better than a Mini3 are likely to cost you well over $200.

Hope I could help, take care.


For the money the C&C is a good amp. If you can spend a bit more than there are better alternatives such as the mini3.

The mini3 is a considerable step up from the c&c for just a little more, but the amp is larger, heavier and DIY, which some will not like. It also has less than half the battery life.

On the other hand, the c&c is one of the best portable amps I've found to make Senns sing with rock.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Yes, but does a line exist somewhere? What if someone claims that a pair of airplane headphones sounds better than the Sony MDR-R10?

I mean yes, there is a lot of subjectivity involved in audio -- but is there a line drawn somewhere?


yep there is a line... but very flexible line..... someone actually prefer HD2xx over HD6xx.....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


yep there is a line... but very flexible line..... someone actually prefer HD2xx over HD6xx.....


yes, those are the same people who prefer closed cans to open cans... lol


----------



## Aura

Quote:



For the money the C&C is a good amp. If you can spend a bit more than there are better alternatives such as the mini3.

The mini3 is a considerable step up from the c&c for just a little more, but the amp is larger, heavier and DIY, which some will not like. It also has less than half the battery life.

On the other hand, the c&c is one of the best portable amps I've found to make Senns sing with rock.


I did list mostly negative aspects, didn't I? Don't get me wrong, the C&C has served me very well and really was a wise decision on my part to choose it as my first amp (and a wise decision by you to recommend it







).

I feel like I'm ready to move up now, so more often not that I listen to the amp while thinking critically, listening for any incompetancies that I wish were improved. This attitude, combined with reading threads in Head-Fi's amp section is starting to give me a bit of upgradititus.


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol closed for the win.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yes, those are the same people who prefer closed cans to open cans... lol


LOL








well it's all depends on the subject and his/her criteria...


----------



## Namrac

yeah, DIY is not really an option for me, given that I have the dexterity of a drunk elephant. I've heard tons of good things about the X-1 over at head-fi, but I'm just looking at options.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


yeah, DIY is not really an option for me, given that I have the dexterity of a drunk elephant. I've heard tons of good things about the X-1 over at head-fi, but I'm just looking at options.


there are a couple builders who sell mini3's for $135


----------



## Duckydude

You can get the mini^3 right from rockhopper's site for $125: http://www.rockhopperaudio.com/ (click on the portable amps link on the home page).


----------



## Aura

Look for used first, more than likely you are going to save $20-30. Not only that, but some of these used Mini3's come with upgrades that would be even pricier, such as special facings.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Look for used first, more than likely you are going to save $20-30. Not only that, but some of these used Mini3's come with upgrades that would be even pricier, such as special facings.


the endplates alone are about a $40 upgrade.


----------



## Chipp

Anybody seen the new Practical Devices XM5? Daaanng... This amp looks like they couldn't cram more into it if they tried.

http://www.practicaldevices.com/amps.htm


----------



## DeeJay1337

Creative Xi-Fi Fatality paired with HD555's!!! FTW!


----------



## wigseryc

Would y'all recommend one of these??

Cos realy, i can't justify spending THAT much on an amp really.. I just want that extra bit of boot out of my Sansa e280...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Would y'all recommend one of these??

Cos realy, i can't justify spending THAT much on an amp really.. I just want that extra bit of boot out of my Sansa e280...


That amp has $15 worth of parts max. Looks like they used the cheapest possible switch and jacks. They don't say what op-amp or other components are used, but I can pretty much guess that they will once again be as cheap as possible.

what is your budget, what will you be using the amp with?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

penguinamp!!!!! wooohooooo.......


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Anybody seen the new Practical Devices XM5? Daaanng... This amp looks like they couldn't cram more into it if they tried.

http://www.practicaldevices.com/amps.htm


That looks like a really nice amp to me. What do you guys think about pairing that with my HD580s? I see that it has some other optional stuff too. What is this output buffering and lithium FastCharge stuff?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


That looks like a really nice amp to me. What do you guys think about pairing that with my HD580s? I see that it has some other optional stuff too. What is this output buffering and lithium FastCharge stuff?


the output buffering is just that... buffers for the output.
the lithium is a lithium battery and a fast charger.

Yeah the amp has lots of options... but is that really what you need? I'd take great sound over options and 'bling' any day. But then again my main headphone amp is in a bare metal enclosure.


----------



## Zulli85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Yeah the amp has lots of options... but is that really what you need? I'd take great sound over options and 'bling' any day. But then again my main headphone amp is in a bare metal enclosure.


Well of course, you are 100% correct. This is why I'm asking how they would match up with my HD580's before I just buy that amp. What would you recommend for these cans?

Edit - Do you know how that XM5 amp sounds?


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


That looks like a really nice amp to me. What do you guys think about pairing that with my HD580s? I see that it has some other optional stuff too. What is this output buffering and lithium FastCharge stuff?


I'd assume Lithium fastcharge has to do with it's rechargeable battery system. Output buffering, I don't know.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


Well of course, you are 100% correct. This is why I'm asking how they would match up with my HD580's before I just buy that amp. What would you recommend for these cans?

Edit - Do you know how that XM5 amp sounds?


well what's your price range? Do you need the amp to be portable? There are a few amps that I could recommend for the HD580's.

Millet Hybrid
PPA
Millet Max
SinglePower PPX3
SinglePower MPX3
Gilmore Lite


----------



## Zulli85

I would prefer the amp to be portable for traveling and things of the like. It will, however, be primarily used with my XtremeMusic sound card for late-night listening. I also have intentions to use this amp for a long time with future sets of cans etc. I don't have a set price range, but I don't want to spend much more than 300 dollars.

Some links to places to buy these amps would be nice too. Thanks.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zulli85*


I would prefer the amp to be portable for traveling and things of the like. It will, however, be primarily used with my XtremeMusic sound card for late-night listening. I also have intentions to use this amp for a long time with future sets of cans etc. I don't have a set price range, but I don't want to spend much more than 300 dollars.

Some links to places to buy these amps would be nice too. Thanks.


well your price range pretty much dictates you buy used and even then you won't be able to get any of the SinglePower amps, you can probably find a used gilmore lite.

The millet and the ppa are diy amps so you could buy a used one on head-fi.

if you want a portable amp then look into a mini3


----------



## Namrac

Snapped a pic of my DT770s on my super-high-tech, hyper-expensive, state of the art headphone stand.


----------



## Duckydude

I can't see the cans, I think the monitor I am on right now is a little dark though.

EDIT: Nevermind, you changed the pic on me lol. Nice headphone stand, I have a fancy, overkill one from Woo Audio.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I can't see the cans, I think the monitor I am on right now is a little dark though.

EDIT: Nevermind, you changed the pic on me lol. Nice headphone stand, I have a fancy, overkill one from Woo Audio.


Yeah, I put in the wrong link at first.


----------



## Chipp

Nice!


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I did list mostly negative aspects, didn't I? Don't get me wrong, the C&C has served me very well and really was a wise decision on my part to choose it as my first amp (and a wise decision by you to recommend it







).

I feel like I'm ready to move up now, so more often not that I listen to the amp while thinking critically, listening for any incompetancies that I wish were improved. This attitude, combined with reading threads in Head-Fi's amp section is starting to give me a bit of upgradititus.


Umm... whats your source? The X-fi? I would _not_ upgrade the amp. I would channel all the money (and perhaps save more) to a new source. It will make a much, much MUCH bigger difference than an amp, which makes a minuscule difference in comparison, as long as it drives the headphones without distorting or clipping.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Umm... whats your source? The X-fi? I would _not_ upgrade the amp. I would channel all the money (and perhaps save more) to a new source. It will make a much, much MUCH bigger difference than an amp, which makes a minuscule difference in comparison, as long as it drives the headphones without distorting or clipping.


That's exactly what I've decided to do; right now I'm looking at 
A) Keeping the X-Fi in the setup and running it to a DAC with a Digital Coax. 
B) Dropping the X-Fi out and running my amp from a USB DAC, such as the EMU 0404.

The thing that worries me about option A is the idea that my X-Fi may bottleneck the rest of the line, but I have been reassured that it won't a couple of times now.

I remember you saying that cheaper DAC's may not be worth it at all, but I really can't afford much over $200 to improve my source. At the moment I'm looking at the Zero DAC/PreAmp. Do you have any input?

Thanks much.


----------



## Heru

On the current source note, how's that [email protected], 003? I'm looking into buying one for my carputer project.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


That's exactly what I've decided to do; right now I'm looking at 
A) Keeping the X-Fi in the setup and running it to a DAC with a Digital Coax. 
B) Dropping the X-Fi out and running my amp from a USB DAC, such as the EMU 0404.

The thing that worries me about option A is the idea that my X-Fi may bottleneck the rest of the line, but I have been reassured that it won't a couple of times now.

I remember you saying that cheaper DAC's may not be worth it at all, but I really can't afford much over $200 to improve my source. At the moment I'm looking at the Zero DAC/PreAmp. Do you have any input?

Thanks much.


In all honesty .... I'm a bit iffy about that zero dac. A dac and amp all in one for $200? Seems to good to be true. I doubt it will sound much better than a good sound card. Also it is made in china. I don't like to stereotype, but a lot of the "good value" audio gear that I have bought that was made in china was far inferior to similar components made in japan, taiwan, usa, etc... If not directly in sound quality, build quality suffers. Little things, like poor paint jobs, screw sockets that strip, loose components on the circuit board, plain old glue holding parts in place, etc....

If all you have is $200, I would either keep saving, or get a pro sound card. I highly recommend the [email protected], it sounds fantastic, it has a great digital output for when/if you get a dac, and of all the other pro cards, it has the easiest to use and least confusing drivers (and 64-bit). No real linux support, unfortunately. Other cards to consider would be the E-MU 0404, 1212m, M-audio audiophile 192, and a few others.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


If all you have is $200, I would either keep saving, or get a pro sound card. I highly recommend the [email protected], it sounds fantastic, it has a great digital output for when/if you get a dac, and of all the other pro cards, it has the easiest to use and least confusing drivers (and 64-bit). No real linux support, unfortunately. Other cards to consider would be the E-MU 0404, 1212m, M-audio audiophile 192, and a few others.


Well, what would you recommend for dedicated DAC's under $400-500 (doubtful I'd be willing to spend that much on 1 component, but you never know).

That Zero seems to have a decent fanbase on Head-Fi; certainly it must have some quality to it







.

I'd have no problem getting another card - are they superior to their USB counterparts in general?

Thanks 003, you're giving me plenty to consider







.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Well, what would you recommend for dedicated DAC's under $400-500 (doubtful I'd be willing to spend that much on 1 component, but you never know).

That Zero seems to have a decent fanbase on Head-Fi; certainly it must have some quality to it







.

I'd have no problem getting another card - are they superior to their USB counterparts in general?

Thanks 003, you're giving me plenty to consider







.


Don't bother looking for a dedicated dac unless you're prepared to spend ~$1000. Is it possible to get a good deal used? Maybe. Why do people "hear" such vast differences with cheap dacs/amps? Well, you would want to hear a difference, wouldn't you?









Much of the quality that comes from a dac is due to it's jitter rejection. If you want to get serious, you'll need something from here before you get a dac:
http://www.empiricalaudio.com/

(go to the computer audio section).

Also, before you invest in a dac, quality power also makes a difference. A good surge protector, line conditioner and power regulator help a lot.

Power, jitter, these are all things that make a difference in audio. Other stuff which will go unnamed? not so much...


----------



## GlennSter

can't wait to join you guys...

BD dt770 and little dot II+ is on the way!!!


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Don't bother looking for a dedicated dac unless you're prepared to spend ~$1000. Is it possible to get a good deal used? Maybe. Why do people "hear" such vast differences with cheap dacs/amps? Well, you would want to hear a difference, wouldn't you?









Much of the quality that comes from a dac is due to it's jitter rejection. If you want to get serious, you'll need something from here before you get a dac:
http://www.empiricalaudio.com/

(go to the computer audio section).

Also, before you invest in a dac, quality power also makes a difference. A good surge protector, line conditioner and power regulator help a lot.

Power, jitter, these are all things that make a difference in audio. Other stuff which will go unnamed? not so much...


Sorry to sort of put you down, but most people would disagree on your opinions on DAC's and amps. Most audiophiles that I know and on head-fi would say that you don't need a $5000 DAC to get great sound and there are differences between the $100 and the $800 mark. Also, I've heard different high end amps myself and the more expensive ones most defiantly sound better. I know audio is a highly subjective subject, but I would have to say that your opinions are a little off base. For the poster wondering about DACs/amps, I'd advise you'd actually listen to different DACs/amps and see for yourself which would make the most difference and which is the best for the price as everybody's ear is different.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


Don't bother looking for a dedicated dac unless you're prepared to spend ~$1000. Is it possible to get a good deal used? Maybe. Why do people "hear" such vast differences with cheap dacs/amps? Well, you would want to hear a difference, wouldn't you?









Much of the quality that comes from a dac is due to it's jitter rejection. If you want to get serious, you'll need something from here before you get a dac:
http://www.empiricalaudio.com/

(go to the computer audio section).

Also, before you invest in a dac, quality power also makes a difference. A good surge protector, line conditioner and power regulator help a lot.

Power, jitter, these are all things that make a difference in audio. Other stuff which will go unnamed? not so much...


Your opinions and advice seem to consistently go against everything I've ever heard from audio enthusiasts. Power conditioners and such make a difference, yes, but not anything special when working with reasonably inexpensive PC-based systems, especially given all the unshielded electronic components inside the PC itself.


----------



## Aura

Yes, I would have to go with Ducky's route here. At this point I would rather drop $200 on a DAC rather than continue with my current setup. No doubt there are amazing DAC's that retail for over $1000, but I am a college student trying to feed an unfortunate craving for a rather expensive hobby.

I'll stick to the supposed "inferior" sources to try and have a solid base for my audio line.

I do truly appreciate the input from all, thanks much.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


That's exactly what I've decided to do; right now I'm looking at 
A) Keeping the X-Fi in the setup and running it to a DAC with a Digital Coax. 
B) Dropping the X-Fi out and running my amp from a USB DAC, such as the EMU 0404.

The thing that worries me about option A is the idea that my X-Fi may bottleneck the rest of the line, but I have been reassured that it won't a couple of times now.

I remember you saying that cheaper DAC's may not be worth it at all, but I really can't afford much over $200 to improve my source. At the moment I'm looking at the Zero DAC/PreAmp. Do you have any input?

Thanks much.


Just a quick comment on the whole "out from X-fi" bit.

When running straight out of the front L/R line-out of my Elite Pro X-fi and into my headphone amp (XM4) the sound is no where near, NOT EVEN _CLOSE_ to sounding as huge and spacious as running out of my USB EMU 0404's rear line-out (not the headphone out, BTW). I mean it's sickening how much better it sounds. It's not one of those subtle differences; it hits you in the head.

I only bought the EMU 0404 to play with a bit and test out ... thinking the X-fi Elite Pro would be just as good ... but as out-to-amp sources, they're not even in the same ballpark; so, unfortunately I've got to keep it now simply because it improves my setup so dramatically. Worth the money, although I was hoping to take it back.









Anyway ... there doesn't seem to be a decent option that does solid 5.1/Games *and* top notch output to amps. Bummer.

...

*On another note ...*

I met with a local contact from Head-fi tonight to get some time listening to his Emmeline SR-71 headphone amp. I was also thinking of possibly buying it.

Anyway ... I listened extensively with my RS1's and SE530's ... and you know ... it was just ever so slightly better than my XM4; I actually feel way better about my 150 dollar amp now since it compared so well with the 400 dollar SR-71.

At first, they sounded identical ... then I went through all the important qualities VERY CAREFULLY. The more I listened, the more the SR-71's slight advantages started seeping into the image: tiny bit better bass impact and tone (I didn't test using my amps bass boost) and, perhaps the most interesting advantage was that the background was just slightly more transparent -- I wasn't as aware of the equipment during moments of silence ... just a tad cleaner and more 'empty' (in a good way) in the background. This alone made me just ever so slightly consider the very foolish prospect of buying it for 300 bucks ... but after continuous listening, back and forth between the amps ... the main realization that hit me was just how sweet my OPAMP modded XM4 sounded!

<shwew! I'm glad it was so close! No more money spent would be nice>

Anyway.

Anyone have a chance to listen to a modded XM4, you should give it a demo ... great amp for 150 bucks.

I love the design of the Emmeline stuff though. It's the kind of finely built brick of joy that you feel good about just holding ... not to mention dropping 400 bucks on.

(he'll take 290 for it if anyone wants it)


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Your opinions and advice seem to consistently go against everything I've ever heard from audio enthusiasts. Power conditioners and such make a difference, yes, but not anything special when working with reasonably inexpensive PC-based systems, especially given all the unshielded electronic components inside the PC itself.


I'm not trying to make everybody change their mind; you either accept what I say or don't, I really don't care. I answered a question. Head-fi is a great site for headphone recommendations, and a friendly community. And a few other things. For other audio stuff, there are better sites.

I am well aware about the RF nightmare inside PCs. Hence my reference to Empirical Audio, check it out. I don't say what I do based on what I hear other people say and what I want to hear when listening to equipment. I speak based solely on what I actually hear and personal experience. Many members on head-fi simply repeat what other people say, and many of these "other" people claim differences that they either know don't exist or would like to believe they do. A handful of people offer honest opinions. I'm not going to mention names. Anyway, take it or leave it... I'm not hear to


----------



## Duckydude

s1rrah, you might notice more differences if you hook up your RS-1's to a desktop sized amp. In my opinion, there won't be that many differences between portable amps. However, desktop amps are quite a big step up (from what I've heard; I've never owned a portable amp) and you might want to consider going to a head-fi meet and plugging in those babies into a PPX3







(That's some stellar sound right there).


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


I'm not trying to make everybody change their mind; you either accept what I say or don't, I really don't care. I answered a question. Head-fi is a great site for headphone recommendations, and a friendly community. And a few other things. For other audio stuff, there are better sites.

I am well aware about the RF nightmare inside PCs. Hence my reference to Empirical Audio, check it out. I don't say what I do based on what I hear other people say and what I want to hear when listening to equipment. I speak based solely on what I actually hear and personal experience. Many members on head-fi simply repeat what other people say, and many of these "other" people claim differences that they either know don't exist or would like to believe they do. A handful of people offer honest opinions. I'm not going to mention names. Anyway, take it or leave it... I'm not hear to



















I'm not claiming you don't know your stuff - and you're right, I've gained the majority of my knowledge from others, since I have neither the time nor the financial ability to test out all the things with audio I'd like to.

I'm just saying that maybe your recommendations are better suited to those that DO have the time/money to go all-out on their audio setups.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just a quick comment on the whole "out from X-fi" bit.

When running straight out of the front L/R line-out of my Elite Pro X-fi and into my headphone amp (XM4) the sound is no where near, NOT EVEN _CLOSE_ to sounding as huge and spacious as running out of my USB EMU 0404's rear line-out (not the headphone out, BTW). I mean it's sickening how much better it sounds. It's not one of those subtle differences; it hits you in the head.

I only bought the EMU 0404 to play with a bit and test out ... thinking the X-fi Elite Pro would be just as good ... but as out-to-amp sources, they're not even in the same ballpark; so, unfortunately I've got to keep it now simply because it improves my setup so dramatically. Worth the money, although I was hoping to take it back.


Thanks S1rrah. Where did you order your EMU from, out of curiosity?

Has anyone here run a Digital Coax from an X-Fi to a DAC? It's really between that or something like an EMU, but no one has officially commented on the quality of running a digital coax from my Fatal1ty. I mean, this _should_ have better SQ than an analog connection...

I've already gotten Soloz opinion btw; he seems to think that a Digital Coax > something like the Zero DAC would do a fine job. Perhaps that is why I'm kind of hard-pressed to make a decision here; I'm getting positive comments for both options.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Thanks S1rrah. Where did you order your EMU from, out of curiosity?

Has anyone here run a Digital Coax from an X-Fi to a DAC? It's really between that or something like an EMU, but no one has officially commented on the quality of running a digital coax from my Fatal1ty. I mean, this _should_ have better SQ than an analog connection...

I've already gotten Soloz opinion btw; he seems to think that a Digital Coax > something like the Zero DAC would do a fine job. Perhaps that is why I'm kind of hard-pressed to make a decision here; I'm getting positive comments for both options.


I think a digital out would be fine, from fatality card or any other as (I think) it is simply a discreet signal, without being colored by any amplification at the card level. Then again ... I'm not sure if a purely external solution like the USB EMU's would be any better due to interference stuff.

I paid 180 bucks local (Fry's) for the EMU.

EDIT: BTW ... I've got a digital COAX coming in the mail this week to test running out of the X-fi and to the EMU as a standalone DAC (not using it's USB drivers). I'll let you know how it sounds.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Thanks S1rrah. Where did you order your EMU from, out of curiosity?

Has anyone here run a Digital Coax from an X-Fi to a DAC? It's really between that or something like an EMU, but no one has officially commented on the quality of running a digital coax from my Fatal1ty. I mean, this _should_ have better SQ than an analog connection...

I've already gotten Soloz opinion btw; he seems to think that a Digital Coax > something like the Zero DAC would do a fine job. Perhaps that is why I'm kind of hard-pressed to make a decision here; I'm getting positive comments for both options.


Well digital output from your sound card won't really make a difference in terms of digital output will be the same between all of the X-Fi series. All of the quality you'll be hearing will be from your DAC; the sound card is basically just sending a plain and simple digital signal to your DAC, sort of like a USB connection really. I have a digtal optical connection from my Auzen X-Fi Prelude to my Zhalou D3 DAC, but I haven't listened to it yet because I haven't gotten my sweet headphone amp yet







. I've heard that the quality from a ~$200 DAC is much better than a sound card because for one it's outside of your computer where a ton of emi noise is being omitted (There will be much less outside of your computer if you can move it several feet away). Hope this helps.


----------



## Aura

K, I'm gonna wait it out for just a bit more while I get more feedback.

Rep + for all you d00dz







.


----------



## soloz2

Yes, spending $250-500 on a DAC can give you some real benefit in sound quality over a sound card.

I fully agree that a $1000 DAC can be much better, but not all of us here have that kind of money. I'm willing to spend more on audio equipment than most people on OCN, and if I had the $ I'd spend it on a better source or DAC, but I don't at the moment

In my opinion, as a gamer, one of the best computer setups consists of an X-Fi and a DAC. You can get great sound quality (not spectacular, but great) and still get all the benefits of positional audio with headphones. The Auzen is the best card for this.


----------



## whatsthatsmell

I have the Sennheiser HD280 pro (closed) headphones.

My old retired headset Cyber-Acoustics AC-201

I read reviews about the headphones and i wanted to get the sexy looking Audio-Technica ATH-A700 for $160 but i couldnt pass up the $100 HD280 pro. If newegg had the A700's then it would have been more convenient.


----------



## Gollie

After close to 3 months on my DAC (see pics in sig) I can definately tell that upgrading it will yeild significant sound quality increases. Don't get me wrong...it sounds *fantastic* but the better it sounds the better my ears get the more flaws I hear.

Upgrading the PC atm so I have to cut the hi-fi spending...for the moment. Just wanted to give a small updated view of my fully burned in headphones, amp and DAC.


----------



## Niko-Time

Does the Beresford upsample? If not, you may want to grab an upsampler for it, it should make a decent difference and mean you don't need to get rid of stuff


----------



## Duckydude

I'm thinking about getting this K2 HD, I didn't know this album was released in this format. It's always the Japanese releases that get K2 HD or HDCD mastering it seems. This album is one of my faves, I can't wait to hear how good it sounds







.









http://www.cduniverse.com/search/xx/...er+(K2HD).html


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


It's always the Japanese releases that get *K2 HD or HDCD mastering*.


What is this you speak of?

What kind of optical drive/player does it require? HD-DVD?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


What is this you speak of?

What kind of optical drive/player does it require? HD-DVD?


Well HDCD not as good as K2 HD because it requires a special decoder. The way that HDCD works is that it's backward compatible with CD players, it decrypts special bits at the beginning at each track so that every track is 20 bit instead of 16 bit. The only program for a computer that can decrypt to 20 bit output is Windows Media Player (Microsoft owns HDCD rights, although it was invented by JVC or Sony I think?). You can tell if you have a HDCD in WMP if a little HDCD logo appears at the bottom, I own about 10 HDCD's. You might have a couple in your own collection that you may not know about, I was surprised when I saw the logo on a couple of my CD's that I didn't expect to have it at all and it wasn't listed in the product description. For K2 HD, it will play back in it's full glory in ANY CD player. All of Yes' albums had HDCD remasters, I was thinking about buying the collection which is $1300 on ebay right now, but the sound benefits aren't really noticeable with HDCD. I think I've seen Pink Floyd's cataloge on there as well.


----------



## soloz2

k2hd will play on any CD player


----------



## Namrac

I've been suffering the effects of headphone hair lately, I suspect mostly due to both my DT770's stronger clamping strength, and the fact that I've been wearing them basically non-stop since I got them. I'm a guy that likes to look good, and I've been forced to fix my hair every time I leave my dorm because I've got a big ol' line across the middle of my head of depressed hair. >.>


----------



## Niko-Time

Invest in a beanie.


----------



## Aura

Indeed.


----------



## Namrac

I don't like hats.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I don't like hats.










Go into politics, pass a bill requiring all citizens to listen to headphones at least 4-6 hours a day, giving them all "can-hair" and leaving you to blend in unnoticed.

Simple.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Go into politics, pass a bill requiring all citizens to listen to headphones at least 4-6 hours a day, giving them all "can-hair" and leaving you to blend in unnoticed.

Simple.


Now THERE'S a plan. Way to think outside the box, Heru.


----------



## Aura

Placed an order on Music123.com for an E-MU 0404 USB DAC.

Total came to $129.99 with free shipping. This thing retails everywhere else for close to $200







. It's out of stock right now, but they expect to ship the pre-orders by Feb. 18th.

It's the easiest (and cheapest) way for me to improve my source right now. Maybe later I'll test the waters with my X-Fi's digital out, but in the meantime I can be content with a value DAC in my line.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Placed an order on Music123.com for an E-MU 0404 USB DAC.

Total came to $129.99 with free shipping. This thing retails everywhere else for close to $200







. It's out of stock right now, but they expect to ship the pre-orders by Feb. 18th.

It's the easiest (and cheapest) way for me to improve my source right now. Maybe later I'll test the waters with my X-Fi's digital out, but in the meantime I can be content with a value DAC in my line.


That's USB only, right? I've been toying with the idea of getting a USB DAC down the line, but I don't want to bypass my X-Fi, since I still game a considerable amount.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That's USB only, right? I've been toying with the idea of getting a USB DAC down the line, but I don't want to bypass my X-Fi, since I still game a considerable amount.


Thing is, you can still use your X-Fi simply by turning the EMU off. S1rrah informed me that the 2 run rather flawlessly together; when the EMU is on it automatically sets as the default for audio, and vice-versa with the X-Fi.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That's USB only, right? I've been toying with the idea of getting a USB DAC down the line, but I don't want to bypass my X-Fi, since I still game a considerable amount.


The E-Mu 0404 is not USB only, it also has coaxial and TOSLink in and out.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Thing is, you can still use your X-Fi simply by turning the EMU off. S1rrah informed me that the 2 run rather flawlessly together; when the EMU is on it automatically sets as the default for audio, and vice-versa with the X-Fi.


True.

Runs seamlessly with a PCI soundcard (in my case an X-fi Elite Pro).

When I switch the EMU 0404 on to run out to my headphone amp, it's automatically promoted to the default output device.

When I turn it off ... my X-fi, in turn, is promoted to the default output device.

Works great for A/B rolling to see which sounds better. That's how I heard the vast improvement over my X-fi that running from the Line-out of the EMU resulted in.

Word to Aura and others (though you probably already know this) ... don't run out from the EMU's headphone output and to your amp ... run out from the rear (unamped) line-out ...

The headphone amp built into the EMU is rather decent (very nice soundstage) but I don't like it when running out to my main headphone amp; the rear line-out sounds way better in that case.

Fun little box to be sure ...


----------



## TheLegend

Please add me to the list.

-JVC FX-33 Marshmallows with Kramers Mod
-Sennheiser HD555 (Coming from Namrac shortly)


----------



## s1rrah

I want one of these babies real bad:

...










...

Someone want to loan me a grand?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I want one of these babies real bad:

...

Pic of Apogee DAC

...

Someone want to loan me a grand?











Here's how we'll do it - I'll loan you the money for that and you loan me $1200 for a Meier Audio Corda Opera. I'll come out $200 ahead, but that's just how I roll







.


----------



## ae804

I just got my first pair of headphones!!! 
Barracuda HP1 Gaming Headphones

It's amazing! I don't have to listen to fans any more!


----------



## Namrac

Holy crap. It goes to 11.

Buy it now, s1rrah.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Holy crap. It goes to 11.

Buy it now, s1rrah.


ROFL!!!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Holy crap. It goes to 11.

Buy it now, s1rrah.


It's 1 louder, who can pass that up?


----------



## Kilzon

Count me in









Sennheiser HD500


----------



## Mootsfox

Please add me to the list:
Equation RP-21
Steelsound 5Hv2 (gaming)


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


MP3Fiesta.com kicks butt!

I just picked up the following albums, all at either 256 or 320kbs:

_The Waterboys - This Is The Sea (Disc 1)
Waterboys - The Best of the Waterboys 1981-1990
Waterboys - This is the Sea
Nick Drake - Family Tree
Nick Drake - Way to Blue: An Introduction to Nick Drake
Soundgarden - Louder Than Love
Son Volt - A Retrospective: 1995-2000
Son Volt - Switchback
Son Volt - Wide Swing Tremolo
Midlake - Trials Of Van Occupanther
Midlake - Bamnan and Slivercork_

www.mp3fiesta.com











MMM. Nick Drake.


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I want one of these babies real bad:

...










...

Someone want to loan me a grand?











That is something I would save up for before any amp. And, it appears to have an amp built in. Very good digital connection options, even AES!


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


That is something I would save up for before any amp. And, it appears to have an amp built in. Very good digital connection options, even AES!


It does look like an awesome DAC, although I've heard that more inputs can cause more interference, depending on certain factors.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


It does look like an awesome DAC, although I've heard that more inputs can cause more interference, depending on certain factors.


All I know is what the reviewers are claiming ... and generally ... it's through the roof with adulation and praise (some masturbation even, if only verbal/mental).









You'll have to read the reviews to make sense of that last bit ...










EDIT: If we get Bush's lame stimulus check ... I may dedicate mine to the Apogee.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


EDIT: If we get Bush's lame stimulus check ... I may dedicate mine to the Apogee.


Ooh, I forgot about those checks that will be coming. I'm gonna have to start planning my next audio purchase, too..

BTW, thanks for the new e4c nozzles mang!

Question about equipment; I've heard from some audiophiles that they rarely turn off their amps, receivers, and such because they sound better when warmed up. Is this true, or debatable?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


BTW, thanks for the new e4c nozzles mang!


No problem ... ought to work with the silicon sleeves a little better.

Now you got the panda styles going (forgot to tell them the E4's were white)


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


No problem ... ought to work with the silicon sleeves a little better.

Now you got the panda styles going (forgot to tell them the E4's were white)











I've actually grown accustomed to the yellow squishies. The rubber ones give me a weird, uncomfortable suction feeling, whereas the squishies just expand and form. They are a real bootch to clean, though.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Question about equipment; I've heard from some audiophiles that they rarely turn off their amps, receivers, and such because they sound better when warmed up. Is this true, or debatable?


Everything is a debate, isn't it?









With tubes, warm up is pretty obvious (or at least it is with the older Pioneer equipment I've heard). Class D or "T" amps I'd imagine warm up makes little difference if at all, and with traditional transistor equipment I'm not so sure.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Everything is a debate, isn't it?









With tubes, warm up is pretty obvious (or at least it is with the older Pioneer equipment I've heard). Class D or "T" amps I'd imagine warm up makes little difference if at all, and with traditional transistor equipment I'm not so sure.










Roger that, on the tubes.

What about the preamp and what-not inside my Klipsch's sub panel?

The reason I ask, is because Klipsch seemed to disclude an off button or rheobus on the ProMedia monitors themselves, but only a main power toggle on the back of the sub. I'm wondering if this is because they are intended to be left on. I couldn't find anything in their documentation that addressed that, either.

EDIT: Sorry, this has turned kind of off-topic and not pertaining to headphones.


----------



## Crazy9000

What would the best headphones for about $100 be for my Dad? He is going to be watching movies with them, and has an (original) audigy soundcard.


----------



## soloz2

I don't leave my gear on... that's just unnecessary. Just turn your equipment on about 15min before you want to listen critically. This will work best if you actually have music playing.

The difference is really only major with tube gear.


----------



## s1rrah

*Grado RS1 "Shack Hack" Mod*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_(this should also work with most other Grado headphones which use the standard Grado 'bowls.')_

I recently stumbled upon a rather fun and simple way of significantly modifying my Grado RS1's default sound signature without spending 35 bucks on the well known 'flats' (which I'm still going to do, BTW







)

This mod requires only minimal expense (about 5 bucks, and an hours worth of your time). I'm posting this rather lengthy guide in the hopes that other Grado owners might explore the possibilities that this mod allows.

...

But first ... let me just say ... props must go out to my fellow head-fier (and Grado RS2 owner), _JMBNaples_ for tipping me off to the Radio Shack foam ear pads that are essential to this mod!

He and I have been discussing our new Grados for some time ... me with the RS1's and he with the RS2's ... both of which, according to reviews online are nearly indistinguishable when listening. And primary to both of our experiences thus far has been to investigate some of the popular mods used by other long standing Grado owners to enhance, change or otherwise affect the default sound signature, especially (in my case) any mod that might easily allow adjustments of the default high frequencies which, as cited by many reviewers, really _can_ come across as a bit shrill at times and a tad too in your face.

He PM'd me just a day or so ago that he was having some positive results test listening with some very cheap ($4.99) Radio Shack ear pads that others online had said were interesting as a replacement for the stock Grado 'Bowls.'

I of course was intrigued.

So I visited my local Radio Shack and quickly located the 5 dollar pair of replacement pads. They are model number: 33-379:

...










...

They are really quite thin and flimsy; and, after removing my Grado bowls and placing these over the wooden driver housings, I knew I would have to figure out some other way to use these than as a simple ear pad replacement.

Contrary to many user comments online, I really like the feel/fit of the standard Grado 'bowls' ... especially after bending the headband of my RS1's a bit so that they sufficiently 'clamp' my ears.

Another thing I couldn't stand about using just the Radio Shack pads alone was the fact that the drivers were resting right against my ear; the stock Grado bowls lift the driver housing away from my ears enough for me to notice quite a difference in sound stage and my head/ear is much less affected by bass heavy tracks which tend to vibrate the drivers.

*Combo Mod to the Rescue!!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So, the above qualms considered, I decided to combine the stock Grado pads and the Radio Shack pads in a way that fit like the regular bowls but also benefited from the addition of the Radio Shack pads extra foam (which I was hoping would curtail the ever so slightly harsh high frequencies of the default RS1 sound) *see footnote

As it turns out ... the mod worked wonderfully ...

It took a bit of work and thought (maybe 1 hour max, including making custom tools) ... but in the end it's quite a bit more elegant than just using the Radio Shack pads alone; and, also, it's _extensible_, meaning, a variety of progressively varied sounds can be tried until you land on something that works.

And finally ... this mod dramatically affected the high frequency rendering of my RS1's ...

Here's the steps to take in case you want to do the mod yourself:

*Step 1:* Trim the 'Flats' out of the Radio Shack Pads
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The first step is to use a small set of scissors to trim only the flat portion (that would rest against your ear) out of the Radio Shack ear pads.

This takes a couple of careful snips and then a complete course around the outside edge of the ear pad to complete.

First, snip through the 'wrap around' portion of the Radio Shack pad so that you can then follow with a course of snips around the circumference of the pad itself:

...










...

Once you've made these necessary snips, very carefully snip around the full circumference of the pad, effectively separating the 'flat' center portion of the Radio Shack ear pad from the portion that would wrap around your Grado's driver housing if you were to be mounting them in place of your standard bowls:

...










...

When your finished trimming the centers out of the Radio Shack ear pads, you will then have to break out the heavy equipment so that you can easily begin modifying the foam centers to better convey high (and other) frequencies ... that is, better than they would if you just had a layer of foam covering the drivers!

*Step 2:* Punch Some Holes!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Since I found that simply covering the drivers with the full foam of the Radio Shack pads resulted in way to muddied highs (and mids) ... I decided to experiment with punching small holes into the flat area that would mount under the standard Grado Bowls.

For this step, you will need the following tools: A hammer, a cutting board or wood surface of some kind, and any sort of small (1/5") homemade punch with which you will punch out small circles from the Radio Shack ear pad section:

...










...

As the above image shows ... I used a brass valve stem from a truck stop/tire repair center (where, literally, they will have hundreds of such laying around) but you can just as well use any other item at hand.

Also ... I filed the end down to a rather nice edge so that when I punched through the foam ear pad, the cut would be very clean and complete.

Starting out ... I only made a single hole in the middle of the foam piece that would ultimately be installed over the driver surface:

...










...

After a test listen, however ... I still found the highs to be much too subdued for my tastes ... and also the bass was a bit boomy and not right.

So, the obvious solution was to begin punching more holes, yo!

...










...

With the five hole pattern complete, the next and final step was to combine this flat piece of perforated foam with the original Grado bowls in a way that is seamless and secure.

This step requires a bit of finessing, but if you use both hands, you can easily get the flats set in place beneath the Grado bowls with little trouble.

*Step 3:* Assemble Your New Ear Pads!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As mentioned above, if you want a very clean and professional look/feel to this mod, you will need to take your time and make sure your new Radio Shack flat foam inserts are installed cleanly beneath the Grado bowls.

First, simply set the Radio Shack punched-out foam sections on top of your Grado driver assembly:

...










...

The Radio Shack foam center portions which you punched the holes in should just barely overlap the main driver housing of your Grado headphones.

This way, when you set the Grado bowls on top of them and begin working the bowls over the driver edge (evenly) the Radio Shack foam pieces will be neatly held in place.

Do one driver/pad at a time and simply work the Grado bowl over the Radio Shack piece; it takes a bit of care and finesse but it's quite easy really.

When your finished, this is how your new ear pads will look:

...










...

Lovely, eh?

*Final Thoughts*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I did this mod on Grado RS1's but I figure it will work on any other Grado headphone that uses the standard Grado 'bowls' as well.

This mod will dramatically affect the default sound signature of your Grado headphones; the extent to which the mod affects such default sound will depend, of course, on how many holes you decide to punch.

Myself ... I'm really enjoying the slightly diminished, slightly 'smoother' and less fatiguing high frequency signature that my 'five hole mod' has acheived.

Also, strangely enough ... the overall frequency mix (mids and bass) is somewhat reined in by this mod, ever so slightly being backed away from the stage a bit (if I may wax poetic) as opposed to the 'in your face,' or 'on stage' default sound signature that Grado's fine line of headphones are known
(and somewhat adored) for.

Having just demo'd a set of Sennheiser HD600's which are sort of the antithesis (IMHO) of the Grado RS1's but also which have some endearing qualities such as more distant and refined high freqs ... I find this simple mod to have been somewhat of a step towards bridging that default and huge gap between the trademark Grado and trademark Sennheiser sound.

I of course am an amateur at all this ... so please don't take anything I say as matter of fact; it's not.









The great thing about this mod, overall, is that the Radio Shack pads only cost 5 dollars!

Therefore, it _really is_ quite cost effective to simply try several different configurations; that is to say, spend 20 bucks or so and buy three or four sets of Radio Shack pads and try them with different hole-punch configurations.

...

So I hope you all find some value in this mod and pardon me if such has been posted before ... just thought I'd pass it along.










...

**footnote:* Though I absolutely adore my Grado RS1's ... the many and varied comments online regarding their default high frequency 'signature' are rather accurate.

Depending on volume and type of music, the high frequency interpretation really can become a bit painful and/or 'shrill'. I mean ... $700.00 price tag and all aside ... this is just a physical fact.

I arrived at this conclusion after doing A/B listening tests with a set of Sennheiser HD600's which I didn't overall enjoy as much as my RS1's ... but which I liked better for their high frequency image.

Ironically enough, I didn't really notice this characteristic in my Grados before listening to the Sennheisers ... but as they say ... experience is the only real teacher.

The above mod, as well as other options such as purchasing the very popular 'Grado Flats' can dramatically change and improve this trait inherent to most high end Grado headphones (of course ... my opinion).

***footnote:*

For those of you finding a hard time finding a suitable punch device ... please feel free to PM me as I can hook you up with one like that shown above. I happen to have valve stem/tire company connections!









...

(sweet lawd! I can't believe I posted a message with footnotes!)










[ this mod made possible by Insomnia! ]


----------



## Aura

S1rrah - have some rep for a *very* detailed and useful guide.

Nice job bro.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
S1rrah - have some rep for a *very* detailed and useful guide.

Nice job bro.

Thanks ...

I have to tell you ... if you own some Grados ... it's definitely worth trying. Totally different sounds are possible depending on material and how many holes (and size) you punch.

I'm investigating some foam/textile places here in Houston so I can make a bunch of diffferent types to try.


----------



## soloz2

Thought I'd jump the gun since I know Ducky will want to post pictures anyway so I thought I'd post a couple pics of what his headphones look like after a little bit of TLC

 

 

Beyer DT880 headphones that now have a solid silver Reference cable. I also modded the cans to be dual entry instead of single-sided entry.

They go with this amp I built. It's a Millet Max with several upgrades to the stock design including boutique caps, hand matched resisters and transisters, silver internal wiring and gold-plated tube sockets. I'm actually kinda sad to see this amp go as it is my own personal Max... I'll build myself a new one, but the parts I ordered didn't come in when I had time to actually build it and now it seems I never have time... oh well...

 



The cable connecting the amp to the CD player is also solid silver and goes with the amp and cans to complete the setup. He'll be running digital output from his computer to a DAC (can't remember what he got right now, but I think it's a Zhaolu) Overall, one hell of a desktop headphone rig!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Overall, one hell of a desktop headphone rig!

Hell yeah - fantastic work as always Jacob.

Ducky is going to eargasm methinks







.

Btw - did that recabling tame the overly-bright highs on the DT880? If it wasn't for that lack of neutrality, I would be a lot more willing to drop some $ for the Beyers. Right now I'm leaning towards copying you - HD580 w/ 600 grills and a 650 cable.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hell yeah - fantastic work as always Jacob.

Ducky is going to eargasm methinks







.

Btw - did that recabling tame the overly-bright highs on the DT880? If it wasn't for that lack of neutrality, I would be a lot more willing to drop some $ for the Beyers. Right now I'm leaning towards copying you - HD580 w/ 600 grills and a 650 cable.

I only gave them a quick listen, and before spending about 10 min w/ Ducky's pre mod and about 20min with them post mod I don't know that I'm fully able to answer your question. I only listened to one CD, Artemis: Undone with them. I didn't notice them being too bright. They were detailed with sweet mids. The 880's don't have the bass slam that the 770's do, but the Max has lots of slam so the bass was nice, present, but not overbearing. I would say that the highs did sparkle a bit, not too bright though.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I only gave them a quick listen, and before spending about 10 min w/ Ducky's pre mod and about 20min with them post mod I don't know that I'm fully able to answer your question. I only listened to one CD, Artemis: Undone with them. I didn't notice them being too bright. They were detailed with sweet mids. The 880's don't have the bass slam that the 770's do, but the Max has lots of slam so the bass was nice, present, but not overbearing. I would say that the highs did sparkle a bit, not too bright though.

That does sound more promising - apparently at stock the upper register is very exaggerated, even more than Grado's (I think this would be regarding SR125 and 325i's, which are the brightest of that series). The bass really isn't a concern of mine, though initially I think I had told you I liked the DT770 for its bass proficiencies.

How is the Max with your 580's compared to the DT880's? Sorry for grilling you as usual







.


----------



## Namrac

I expect you'll be rewiring my Beyers at some point as well.







Need to upgrade some other stuff before doing that would make sense, though.

Great job, as always.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
That does sound more promising - apparently at stock the upper register is very exaggerated, even more than Grado's (I think this would be regarding SR125 and 325i's, which are the brightest of that series). The bass really isn't a concern of mine, though initially I think I had told you I liked the DT770 for its bass proficiencies.

How is the Max with your 580's compared to the DT880's? Sorry for grilling you as usual







.

Yeah, well my only other experience with 880's was with a pair of Manufacture 600 ohm with leather pads. They were great with the Millet Hybrid I listened to them on. As I recall they had more bass than the regular 880's. Not as much as the 770's but much, much more refined and smoother, extending lower as well.

Yes, definitely not as forward as Grados.

My HD580's? loads of slam









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 

Great job, as always.

thanks much!


----------



## MjrTom

Proud owner of these:

Shure E2c for on the move
Grado SR80 for HiFi listening

Soloz2:Love the headphone modding. Those braided cables look impressive


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Proud owner of these:

Shure E2c for on the move
Grado SR80 for HiFi listening

Soloz2:Love the headphone modding. Those braided cables look impressive









thanks!

for those SR80's try some modded Senn HD414 pads. You can find some guides to mod them. Or if your not of the modding type I've got some that are modded and dyed black to match Grados (the stock pads are bright, Bright yellow!)

Yeah, I've got a leather headband coming for Grados. I'm thinking that a pair of SR225's with leather headband and wood cups would be nice... Not sure what cable I'd use for them. I might just try silver on them.

Next up though will be a silver IC for Senns


----------



## MjrTom

Soloz2 may I ask what grade cables you are using for these mods and where you purchase your hardware? Don't suppose you have put a guide together?

I would ask about your modding services but I am on the other side of the pond


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Soloz2:Love the headphone modding. Those braided cables look impressive










Second that. Fine looking stuff mang.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Soloz2 may I ask what grade cables you are using for these mods and where you purchase your hardware? Don't suppose you have put a guide together?

I would ask about your modding services but I am on the other side of the pond











I only use high quality materials. I buy the silver bare at about 1,000 ft at a clip. It's uninsulated 24awg solid 99.999% silver. I then source Teflon tubing to sleeve it. Then everything is braided by hand and soldered with Cardas Silver bearing solder. I also used some good quality copper braid on the headphone cable. Sleeved it all with Techflex PET.
The same silver was used in the amp and for the RCA ICs

I figure that I shouldn't expect someone else to use something I wouldn't use myself.


----------



## MjrTom

wow that is quite a bit of work involved. There is me thinking you just buy the cable in and cut it to length then solder the terminals....

Hat off to you buddy


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


wow that is quite a bit of work involved. There is me thinking you just buy the cable in and cut it to length then solder the terminals....

Hat off to you buddy










nope, not for most of the cables I build anyway.


----------



## MjrTom

Just out of interest what are those cans in your avatar?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Just out of interest what are those cans in your avatar?


HD580s with HD600 grilles and a re-cable. At least I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Gri3f3r

I have a pair of grado sr225's... it's lost in the mail though







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


HD580s with HD600 grilles and a re-cable. At least I'm pretty sure.


yep!


----------



## Namrac

Holy crap! I may have just won a Little Dot II++ (with upgraded tubes!) on ebay for $30... the winner backed out and apparently I'm next in line!

Checking to make sure it's legit, but if it is... score for me!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Holy crap! I may have just won a Little Dot II++ (with upgraded tubes!) on ebay for $30... the winner backed out and apparently I'm next in line!

Checking to make sure it's legit, but if it is... score for me!

double check that... seems too low


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
double check that... seems too low

Yeah, that's what I'm doing. After looking over the bidding history, it really seems unlikely, so I'm doing what I can to make sure it's not fraudulent. But if everything checks out, I'll be pretty pumped. =D


----------



## Namrac

Contacted the seller through eBay and it was fraudulent. =/

Oh well, no harm done. Woulda been cool though.


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Contacted the seller through eBay and it was fraudulent. =/

Oh well, no harm done. Woulda been cool though.









Lol what did he say "Oh yeah -- you caught me, oh well can't say I didn't try!"









Or had the scammer compromised the account and the real owner of the account had no idea what was going on?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
Lol what did he say "Oh yeah -- you caught me, oh well can't say I didn't try!"









Or had the scammer compromised the account and the real owner of the account had no idea what was going on?

I received the initial message through my email. It had a different name than the seller, which got me curious, so I contacted the seller on ebay to make sure it was really him messaging me, but it wasn't.


----------



## voice

I'll join.









ATH-A500 w/ Zalman Clip on mic (recommended to me by DJ.BigBear, and they're both fantastic!







)


----------



## DJ.BigBear

aaaah.... it's been awhile since the last time i was summoned here....








brings back memories.... OCN audio forum wasn't that crowded back then...


----------



## Duckydude

Nice job Soloz, the cans do look really sweet







. Can't wait to give them a listen







.


----------



## eureka

I got some Koss PortaPro recently, they knock the socks off my Sennheiser HD497.


----------



## Namrac

s1rrah, is there any chance We could get a pic of your whole setup? 0404 > Amp > RS1s? I'd love to see it. =D


----------



## Aura

If you don't mind seeing an inferior setup, I'm getting my EMU tomorrow (s1rrah's is 3-4 days away I think).

My line will be - EMU > Heartland RCA IC's > C&C > AKG's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


s1rrah, is there any chance We could get a pic of your whole setup? 0404 > Amp > RS1s? I'd love to see it. =D


I think I've posted some stuff earlier in the thread but if there's anything I don't mind ... it's photographing me gear.









@Aura: Inferior? ... not really ... just a different setup.

...

*
OVERALL:*
------------------------------------------------------------

This is my main desktop listening spot. I'm running from the 1/8" miniplug on the back of the EMU and then to the XM4 amp. Sound is very clear and transparent (much more than my X-fi) with very spacious sound stage. My Sony 5 disc component CD changer (1000 dollars new a few years back) does sound markedly better than the EMU when playing original CD's through the XM4 ... but this setup and with WAVS/MP3's ... is right on it's heels:

...










...

*
LOVING THE PAD MOD!:*
------------------------------------------------------------

I posted the details of this mod a few pages back and it's totally effective in several different ways. Most important to myself, it created a rather marked smoothing of the RS1's notorious and sometimes too pronounced (but otherwise well formed) high frequency image. The extent to which this effect is acheived is totally dependant on the hole configuration. And yes, the wholes are lined up with the main driver holes.

It also makes the default bowls twice as posh and comfortable as the abrasive surface of the driver assembly no longer contacts my ear.

...










...

*
GREAT $150.00 AMP:*
------------------------------------------------------------

This amp just gets better and better. After listening to a Emmeline SR-71, doing extensive A/B tests against this amp ... I realized that the hair's breadth of improvement offered by the much higher price tag of the SR-71 only made me want to keep my XM4 even more. I had initially met the fellow to buy his SR-71 ... but after doing the tests ... I just couldn't justify it.

The $5.00 pad mod to my RS1's resulted in a far more dramatic difference/improvement in my listening than would have the purchase of the SR-71.

...










...

That's it for a while.

I've spent over 1000 bucks in just the past month and I've got to cut it off or I'll die (financially, anyway).

;-)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@Aura: Inferior? ... not really ... just a different setup.


RS1 > AKG K81DJ, regardless of my mods (I'm not being subjective here, I'm really quite sure that the overall response and refinement of the Grados is vastly superior). Not that I don't adore mine







. Hell, I've thought about buying another pair for a friend of mine.

@ pics - lol, I thought you had returned the old one to Best Buy. I'm still going to show mine off ;>.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I think I've posted some stuff earlier in the thread but if there's anything I don't mind ... it's photographing me gear.









@Aura: Inferior? ... not really ... just a different setup.

...

*
OVERALL:*
------------------------------------------------------------

This is my main desktop listening spot. I'm running from the 1/8" miniplug on the back of the EMU and then to the XM4 amp. Sound is very clear and transparent (much more than my X-fi) with very spacious sound stage. My Sony 5 disc component CD changer (1000 dollars new a few years back) does sound markedly better than the EMU when playing original CD's through the XM4 ... but this setup and with WAVS/MP3's ... is right on it's heels:

...










...

*
LOVING THE PAD MOD!:*
------------------------------------------------------------

I posted the details of this mod a few pages back and it's totally effective in several different ways. Most important to myself, it created a rather marked smoothing of the RS1's notorious and sometimes too pronounced (but otherwise well formed) high frequency image. The extent to which this effect is acheived is totally dependant on the hole configuration. And yes, the wholes are lined up with the main driver holes.

It also makes the default bowls twice as posh and comfortable as the abrasive surface of the driver assembly no longer contacts my ear.

...










...

*
GREAT $150.00 AMP:*
------------------------------------------------------------

This amp just gets better and better. After listening to a Emmeline SR-71, doing extensive A/B tests against this amp ... I realized that the hair's breadth of improvement offered by the much higher price tag of the SR-71 only made me want to keep my XM4 even more. I had initially met the fellow to buy his SR-71 ... but after doing the tests ... I just couldn't justify it.

The $5.00 pad mod to my RS1's resulted in a far more dramatic difference/improvement in my listening than would have the purchase of the SR-71.

...










...

That's it for a while.

I've spent over 1000 bucks in just the past month and I've got to cut it off or I'll die (financially, anyway).

;-)


Beautiful shots. What's your camera? Your pics always have a very nice clarity to them.

And I know what you mean, I initially just planned to get an amp for my HD555s... wound up buying DT770's, an amp, and a $40 interconnect from Soloz...

I've heard good things about the XM4, but the amp I'm looking at the hardest is the Little Dot MKII... I've always loved tubes, both looking at them and listening to them. =D


----------



## Gri3f3r

Woot, my grado sr255 came in. I'd like to join!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


@ pics - lol, I thought you had returned the old one to Best Buy. I'm still going to show mine off ;>.


Holding on till the new one is in front of me. ;-)

I'll be taking it back in a week or so I'm sure ...

@namrac: camera is a canon powershot s2 is. Fun little camera and capable if you set shots up right.

The lighting in my room bites so I have to use shop to adjust levels and what not.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Holding on till the new one is in front of me. ;-)

I'll be taking it back in a week or so I'm sure ...

@namrac: camera is a canon powershot s2 is. Fun little camera and capable if you set shots up right.

The lighting in my room bites so I have to use shop to adjust levels and what not.


Wow, I have an S3 IS. I guess I've gotta start setting up my shots better.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r*


Woot, my grado sr255 came in. I'd like to join!


Congrats! Kick butt cans.


----------



## Mootsfox

I've got a Canon SD750, and the only thing I don't like about it is the lack of IS. I have to pull out my 4" tripod and set up a timer to get good macro shots.


----------



## xviosx

id like to join if possible, i just got my shure E310's a couple days ago with my 32GB touch

loving the sound, and i got marshmallows for backup ^^


----------



## Aura

My EMU came in the mail yesterday, so here's my humble rig now:









*the gang is all together*

















*this pic turned out not so good; probably because I didn't want to use flash*









*ruh-roh! This is grounds for advertising our friend's excellent work*

The EMU is well worth the money I spent on 'er. The benefits over my X-Fi didn't come to me immediately - perhaps I was not focusing enough on the music at the time. Transparency is the biggest change, a real testament to s1rrah's previous comments. Everything feels very balanced, yet separate, allowing me to listen as analytically as I wish. The bass hits harder and all percussion is more distinct from the symbol hits to the toms. I'm still finding the highs to be a little harsh at times, which tells me that either my amp or my cans are at fault (definitely not my source, seeing as it occurred with the X-Fi as well).

Anyway, that's it for me.... for now ;> ....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 










^^nice shot mang.

The headphone out, sans amp, is quite decent as well ... though I use mine purely as a line out to my amp.

Glad you got it.

I'm taking mine back to Fry's this week as my replacement unit from Music123 should be arriving next week (and I need the extra funds for a window unit AC!).


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
^^nice shot mang.

The headphone out, sans amp, is quite decent as well ... though I use mine purely as a line out to my amp.

Glad you got it.

I'm taking mine back to Fry's this week as my replacement unit from Music123 should be arriving next week (and I need the extra funds for a window unit AC!).










t/y bro. I'm obliged by your previous help







.

Anyone else want to save $70 on this DAC? Go to Music123.com.


----------



## Namrac

Now I have to decide between a good amp upgrade and the 0404...

maybe I should get both in one! Zero amp/DAC... Decisions, decisions.


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
The headphone out, sans amp, is quite decent as well ... though I use mine purely as a line out to my amp.

You use the headphone output as the line out to your amp?? That is bad. The headphone output is already amped, attenuating it and having it amped again only hurts sound quality. It should have a real line level output, you should use that instead.


----------



## GlennSter

and...me!

got a dt700 beyers and little dot II+ as an amp =)


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
You use the headphone output as the line out to your amp?? That is bad. The headphone output is already amped, attenuating it and having it amped again only hurts sound quality. It should have a real line level output, you should use that instead.

No, he uses the back line out to his amp.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
You use the headphone output as the line out to your amp?? That is bad. The headphone output is already amped, attenuating it and having it amped again only hurts sound quality. It should have a real line level output, you should use that instead.

As Namrac commented ... I use the rear line out to send the signal to my amp.

I was simply commenting above that the built in headphone amp of the EMU is pretty decent sounding...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Now I have to decide between a good amp upgrade and the 0404...

maybe I should get both in one! Zero amp/DAC... Decisions, decisions.

Source upgrade > amplification upgrade. The E-Mu should have no problem driving your Beyers, and I'd think that unless your current sources are just amazingly weak you'll see more improvement from the better DAC than from the amp.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Source upgrade > amplification upgrade. The E-Mu should have no problem driving your Beyers, and I'd think that unless your current sources are just amazingly weak you'll see more improvement from the better DAC than from the amp.

That's a good point, I've formulated my plan to buying an E-MU with some money I'm getting soon, and then save up for a nice, lower end tube amp, like the LD MKII. =D


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That's a good point, I've formulated my plan to buying an E-MU with some money I'm getting soon, and then save up for a nice, lower end tube amp, like the LD MKII. =D


For a little bit more money, you can get a DV336i. You won't be dissappointed. More tube options will make a difference in the future.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


For a little bit more money, you can get a DV336i. You won't be dissappointed. More tube options will make a difference in the future.


Little bit more? That's like $80 more. >.>

Nammy = college student = little monies.

Edit: The one place I found selling them (ebay) is selling a slightly modified one, so that might explain the higher price. But still, they want $240 plus $60 shipping. Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittle bit more than the ~$150 or so for a LD MKII.


----------



## Aura

The source is more important than the amp, especially with low impedance cans like your Beyers. Don't worry about the dedicated tube/solid state amp right now, the DAC is worth saving up for







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


The source is more important than the amp, especially with low impedance cans like your Beyers. Don't worry about the dedicated tube/solid state amp right now, the DAC is worth saving up for







.


Low ohms/impedence doesn't mean they're easy to drive. =D

But yes, buying the 0404 USB first, using its built in amp until I can afford a nicer one.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Low ohms/impedence doesn't mean they're easy to drive. =D

But yes, buying the 0404 USB first, using its built in amp until I can afford a nicer one.


That is true, those Beyers are pretty hard to drive even though they are 80 Ohms. My Millet Max + modded Beyers were delivered 15 mins ago, I can't wait to get home in an hour and a half







. I'm going to have an eargasm







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


That is true, those Beyers are pretty hard to drive even though they are 80 Ohms. My Millet Max + modded Beyers were delivered 15 mins ago, I can't wait to get home in an hour and a half







. I'm going to have an eargasm







.


From what I've heard, the bass impact strengthens even more when properly amped, and I'm already blown away by the bass straight from my X-Fi D:

Hopefully I gain a bit of clarity with good amping, treble lacks some detail. =/

Oh, be sure to give your impressions. The DT880s have been my dream cans for a while, I love the semi-openness. =D


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


That is true, those Beyers are pretty hard to drive even though they are 80 Ohms. My Millet Max + modded Beyers were delivered 15 mins ago, I can't wait to get home in an hour and a half







. I'm going to have an eargasm







.


Hmm, didn't realize that. I still think impedance is the best measure that we have of how hard/easy the headphones will be to drive though - Sennheisers' high end stuff is a good example.

Did I not predict an eargasm? Looking forward to your impressions







.

edit - yay 500th post.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Hmm, didn't realize that. I still think impedance is the best measure that we have of how hard/easy the headphones will be to drive though - Sennheisers' high end stuff is a good example.

Did I not predict an eargasm? Looking forward to your impressions







.

edit - yay 500th post.


It matters, certainly, but it's not anywhere near the only factor. My HD555 was 50 ohms compared to my Beyer's 80, but the Beyers are much quieter at the same volume level out of my X-Fi.


----------



## Chipp

You have to take into account sensitivity as well as impedance. Look at something like the Sony PFR-V1 - low impedance, but also a low sensitivity, making it very difficult to drive well. The two measures working together can give you a pretty accurate idea.


----------



## izybeth

I have a pair of Medusa 5.1 Pro Gamers I really like. They are Very comfortable.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


It matters, certainly, but it's not anywhere near the only factor. My HD555 was 50 ohms compared to my Beyer's 80, but the Beyers are much quieter at the same volume level out of my X-Fi.


Never said it was the only factor - just the one that gives us somewhat of an idea.

For some reason I've never looked at your location Namrac - I almost ended up going to Valpo myself (it's actually closer to home than Peoria). Nice choice







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Never said it was the only factor - just the one that gives us somewhat of an idea.

For some reason I've never looked at your location Namrac - I almost ended up going to Valpo myself (it's actually closer to home than Peoria). Nice choice







.


Not exactly.







I'm transferring to Western Michigan University next year because I don't like it here.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Not exactly.







I'm transferring to Western Michigan University next year because I don't like it here.


Oops







. Bradley is pretty sweet - but it is a little expensive :/.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Oops







. Bradley is pretty sweet - but it is a little expensive :/.


Yeah, Valpo's on the pricey side too. Lucky for me, I got a big scholarship, lots of financial aid, and a rich grandma.


----------



## Gollie

In the process of upgrading my system, I got to hear my Beyers in several different circumstances.

*Through my X-Fi front i/o panel:* worst SQ both from the lower and upper end of the spectrum. Sound stage was dead, but directional game play in Crysis was still pretty good.

*Plugged directly into X-Fi:* Opened up the sound stage a little and provided a very subtle but noticeable power increase. The detail of the music came out a bit but there was very little difference in the SQ of 192k MP3's and Lossless audio files.

*From X-Fi > Darkvoice via 3.5mm-RCA IC:* The day this badboy arrived (in 3 days from Shanghai







) all I can say was I was shocked! My cans WOKE UP. I knew that they were not getting the neccessary power that they needed from the X-Fi but I grossly underestimated what having an amp would bring to my experience. The bass was omg and the detail in the music was very good. The highs were clear and unweavering (a little at high volume) and bass would even take my R&B and Hip Hop tracks down DEEP without getting "weak."

*Current Setup:* When my DAC arrived (thanks Soloz







), I pulled my Monster cables out of the attic and hooked up the custom cable that Solo had mad by Blue Jeans Cable. The sound only got better from when I was going directly from my X-Fi to my Amp. I changed the configuration setting in my Creative CP to audio-creation w/ 2 channel bit-matched audio. The detail in the recording came full circle. I moved from th 10th row FRONT and center at the concert. Radiohead-Just (The Bends) w/ intense electric guitar for 4 minutes never waivered. No matter how high I turned it up, the cords were still crisp, my cans never crackled or popped and the bass was DEEP and clear. I can't even turn it up past 11 o'clock without hearing damage. At 9 o'clock I can't hear my wife screaming at me right in front of my face (Beyer's isolation is TOO good). Also, the sound quality of 128k MP3 tracks is unbearable. They get no rotation during my listening sessions. I have to listen to 192k VBR tracks or Apple Lossless/FLAC. Where having a average setup won't allow you to notice the SQ differences of 128 (lol itunes) MP3's vs. Lossless audio, having a good audio setup shows how much gets taken from the authenticity of what the artist produces when you rip it down to 10% of it's original size. The detail in Lossless audio really brings the music to life and for me, it puts me in a zone that if im not careful can turn into 4-5 hours of surfing/reading etc.

After having my set up for ~4 months now, I notice that there is a tiny bit of feedback coming from my set-up. This is inevitable due to my PC/DAC. PC's have a lot of electronic noise (you don't say!) and my DAC was only $120. My next audio upgrade will for sure be a ~$500 DAC.


----------



## Gollie

Sorry for double post...

Can I use X-Fi digital out w/ mic. When I change my defaut in vista to use my DAC>Amp I have to use the digital out. I think this turns off my mic in the back of my X-Fi.

Is this true? If so, how should I go about having a mic while gaming with my amp?


----------



## Aura

Omg somebody stop me.










I'm crossing into Grado territory sometime next week. At least I saved $50 on it







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Omg somebody stop me.












(tell me about it)


----------



## NFF

lol all my headphones suck compared to most of the phones on here. i have owned 4 sets of "hi-fi" style phones to date. my first ones were cheap jvc's next were cheap something or anoters *cant remember* those two got broke (jvcs got broke wile at school and the other my friend sat on them) the two curent phones i have now are both philips. and both under $50 i like them though their both comfortable and the newest pair *just got them today* are a pair of philips traveling noise reduction phones for my ipod. *takes them off* uh they say "sbc hn110" if that means anything to anybody. the older pair are for my pc uh moddle "shp2500"? anyways i cant stand in ear headphones and the behind the head ones usualy dont sound that great. so i dont care if i look like one of the robots from chobits or if my hair is messy. hi-fi for life.


----------



## daljeet2

New headphones







(not here yet.. should be on monday.) i couldnt afford the ATH-A700s so i ordered the Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro (250 Ohm).

update me please


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daljeet2*


New headphones







(not here yet.. should be on monday.) i couldnt afford the ATH-A700s so i ordered the Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro (250 Ohm).

update me please










A700s are usually cheaper than DT770's...

Do you have an amp? The 250's really need a reasonable amp to sound great.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *daljeet2*


New headphones







(not here yet.. should be on monday.) i couldnt afford the ATH-A700s so i ordered the Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro (250 Ohm).

update me please










the A700's are cheaper and probably better unamped. The DT 770 Pro/80's are better than the 250's.


----------



## s1rrah

So what's the skinny on Super Audio CD's (SACD)??

I just picked up a Beethoven cd that sounds really nice but I'm not sure if I'm actually hearing the advantages of SACD.

I mean ... I'm not at all interested in the surround sound side of SACD but I am curious about the SACD Stereo mode.

Do you need SACD compatible equipment specifically to hear SACD Stereo?

I'm pretty sure my Sony DVP-650D DVD/CD player is SACD compatible but I've no way of knowing if I'm actually hearing SACD Stereo.

Anybody know the facts on this format?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wikipedia*

Hybrid Super Audio CDs (which include both a Stereo CD and a Super Audio CD layer) can be played back on CD players. To hear the Super Audio CD Stereo, and on many discs the Super Audio CD Multichannel, layer requires a Super Audio CD player.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD

Sounds to me like you need a specialized SACD player to really get the benefits of the SACD-ness.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So what's the skinny on Super Audio CD's (SACD)??

I just picked up a Beethoven cd that sounds really nice but I'm not sure if I'm actually hearing the advantages of SACD.

I mean ... I'm not at all interested in the surround sound side of SACD but I am curious about the SACD Stereo mode.

Do you need SACD compatible equipment specifically to hear SACD Stereo?

I'm pretty sure my Sony DVP-650D DVD/CD player is SACD compatible but I've no way of knowing if I'm actually hearing SACD Stereo.

Anybody know the facts on this format?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Super_Audio_CD

Sounds to me like you need a specialized SACD player to really get the benefits of the SACD-ness.


Yeah, you need a SACD player to listen to a SACD disc. They have increased resolution, but in my experience you need to spend quite a bit on a good SACD unit to get real benefit over standard Redbook (CD) Most SACD discs have multiple layers, often Stereo, Multichannel and then the dual format discs have a redbook layer as well. The player should have an option to setup which layer plays by default and to switch between layers.

If you want a cheap SACD player the Sony CE595 is a pretty decent entry level unit. You can get one for under $100.

A better unit is the Oppo 980H. It is a universal player and is one of the few SACD players that will output the DSD signal via HDMI to a capable receiver. This is what I use for my SACD discs. I have my Oppo set up to output the raw DSD signal to my Marantz SR7001 receiver.


----------



## s1rrah

Thanks on the SACD clarification yo.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Thanks on the SACD clarification yo.











np


----------



## thornygravy

I've got the edimensional audiofx headphones. guess I would fall under gaming, update me


----------



## Gollie

As of today, 2/16/2008 I just wanted to draw attention to the driver difficulties that people who bought the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude are having. When both the Auzen and the Creative X-Fi were released, they both had Vista driver issues.

Unforetunately, Auzentech has not been able to deliver a stable driver. Many of the SQ and compatibility issues associated with the early stages of Vista were fixed in the November 7, 2007 Creative X-Fi driver.

I know the Auzen has better components but the driver is the most important factor associated with any PC component plugged into a PCI slot. The best option for a reliable dedicated sound card is a Creative X-Fi...pick the version with the features that fits you best.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


As of today, 2/16/2008 I just wanted to draw attention to the driver difficulties that people who bought the Auzentech X-Fi Prelude are having. When both the Auzen and the Creative X-Fi were released, they both had Vista driver issues.

Unforetunately, Auzentech has not been able to deliver a stable driver. Many of the SQ and compatibility issues associated with the early stages of Vista were fixed in the November 7, 2007 Creative X-Fi driver.

I know the Auzen has better components but the driver is the most important factor associated with any PC component plugged into a PCI slot. The best option for a reliable dedicated sound card is a Creative X-Fi...pick the version with the features that fits you best.


kinda came out of left field.... but Auzen fixed their drivers too. Been running fine for a few months now...


----------



## Gollie

I have heard numerous complaints about the digital out functionality. I believe you are running via 3.5mm > RCA IC also correct?


----------



## Duckydude

I've been having ASIO problems over my digital connection and I got this reply from Auzentech support:

Thank you for contacting Auzentech.

*"*We are aware of the ASIO issue. When we select the 'Auzentech ASIO' in output setting in Foobar2000, there is no sound.
When we use the ASIO4all, sound comes out properly.

The next driver(RC5-1) will be available next week, but the ASIO issue will not be fixed with it.
We are working on the driver continuously and trying to improve all issue as soon as possible.*"*

Although ASIO4ALL won't even work for me.... over the digital out anyway, analogue works perfectly with ASIO.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Can you update me...

*Headphones:*
5H v2
HP-1
HD555
MDR-V6
ZM-RS6F
AKG K26P

*Earbuds:*
Smokin Buds
Marshmallow
Bass Freq
CX300-B

*Just Ordered:*
HD280 Pro


----------



## =Digger=

Sennheiser PC 161"s


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I have heard numerous complaints about the digital out functionality. I believe you are running via 3.5mm > RCA IC also correct?


Yes, I'm using the analog out, as are most Auzen users.


----------



## MasterShake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


kinda came out of left field.... but Auzen fixed their drivers too. Been running fine for a few months now...


*sighs* i was just about to kick myself after reading Gollie's post because I should have one waiting to be picked up now.


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


A700s are usually cheaper than DT770's...

Do you have an amp? The 250's really need a reasonable amp to sound great.



The A700s cost Â£100 here.. DT770s Â£70 
..
yes england is a wierd country. 
I will get an amp when i can afford it.. which shall be very soon.


----------



## s1rrah

Worthwhile purchase:

...

Beethoven / Kempf Trio
_Op. 97 'Archduke' & Op. 1 No. 3 in C minor_










...

I rocked out all last night and just kicking it with some Beethoven at the moment.

This is that SACD release I was questioning earlier.

It's hybrid so plays fine on my Sony deck.

The recording/mastering is immaculate.

Just an FYI.


----------



## Duckydude

s1rrah, you should check out some K2 HD CD's, I bought a couple and they sound amazing. Here is a one minute clip from Emerson, Lake & Palmer's self titled album from the song Lucky Man. The opening guitar line is so realistic it was crazy







. Lucky Man Sample. It sounds great with my new setup, I'll post listening impressions a little later tonight, I've been waiting to gather my thoughts and get to know the sound a little better if that makes any sense.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


s1rrah, you should check out some K2 HD CD's, I bought a couple and they sound amazing. Here is a one minute clip from Emerson, Lake & Palmer's self titled album from the song Lucky Man. The opening guitar line is so realistic it was crazy







. Lucky Man Sample. It sounds great with my new setup, I'll post listening impressions a little later tonight, I've been waiting to gather my thoughts and get to know the sound a little better if that makes any sense.


Thanks!

Man that really is impressive.

Downright eerie sounding. (little bright but that might have been an affect of the conversion)

You know where I can get more sample files?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Thanks!

Man that really is impressive.

Downright eerie sounding. (little bright but that might have been an affect of the conversion)

You know where I can get more sample files?


That was from my own collection I could upload a couple more samples in a sec, but there are a quite a few compressed samples on this site: http://www.elusivedisc.com/prodinfo.asp?number=FIMHD078. Yeah that sample was a little bright, but it wasn't converted, maybe it's our equipment, the DT880's and RS-1's are a tad bright. Though I don't notice it with other songs...


----------



## Namrac

Wow ducky, that was simply incredible. I know what I'm buying next. =D


----------



## soloz2

Ducky, which discs do you have?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Ducky, which discs do you have?


I have 5 so far, they are Japanese K2 HD imports:

Brain Salad Surgery - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

Emerson, Lake & Palmer - Emerson, Lake & Palmer

Focus At The Rainbow - Focus

Hamburger Concerto - Focus

Moving Waves - Focus


----------



## Aura

Lucky Man was very impressive; thanks much Ducky







.


----------



## TheLegend

I can't believe how good this sounds!


----------



## Chipp

If anybody else was looking to hop onto the 0404 bandwagon, you can grab it at Musician's Friend for $149. The free gift is a MXL V63M condenser mic - not a bad piece if you're looking to do some recording - and worth about $80 on it's own.


----------



## Gollie

I have heard nothing but good things about that 0404...although I have never heard one personally.


----------



## Duckydude

Seems like an amazing deal to me, the 0404 sounds like a great budget DAC to me







. I've never heard one though.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


the 0404 sound like a great budget DAC to me







.


All that you have heard is true....









So last night I discovered the most creative and uplifting genre I have ever heard of; Post-Rock. I have been familiar with Yndi Halda for some time thanks in part to Niko, but within an hour I found 3-4 more bands that have all been rather amazing from the material I have listened to - Explosions in the Sky, Toe, Mogwai, and Do Make Say Think.

Check them out if you have time, you won't regret it.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


All that you have heard is true....









So last night I discovered the most creative and uplifting genre I have ever heard of; Post-Rock. I have been familiar with Yndi Halda for some time thanks in part to Niko, but within an hour I found 3-4 more bands that have all been rather amazing from the material I have listened to - Explosions in the Sky, Toe, Mogwai, and Do Make Say Think.

Check them out if you have time, you won't regret it.


I'll check it out if you check out some progressive rock







, really great genre







. Includes Pink Floyd, King Crimson, ELP, Focus, Yes, many others...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I'll check it out if you check out some progressive rock







, really great genre







. Includes Pink Floyd, King Crimson, ELP, Focus, Yes, many others...



Will do bro







. I've heard a very tiny bit of Pink Floyd, seemed like it would take some getting used to. Might as well give it another shot while I'm renewing my sense of musical taste.

Goodbye metal, hello better music







. Except for Mudvayne and varieties of power metal, how I could never leave thee.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Will do bro







. I've heard a very tiny bit of Pink Floyd, seemed like it would take some getting used to. Might as well give it another shot while I'm renewing my sense of musical taste.

Goodbye metal, hello better music







. Except for Mudvayne and varieties of power metal, how I could never leave thee.


I wouldn't start with Pink Floyd, it's a hard band to get into imo. Start out with Yes' earlier albums, Fragile, Close To The Edge.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


All that you have heard is true....









So last night I discovered the most creative and uplifting genre I have ever heard of; Post-Rock. I have been familiar with Yndi Halda for some time thanks in part to Niko, but within an hour I found 3-4 more bands that have all been rather amazing from the material I have listened to - Explosions in the Sky, Toe, Mogwai, and Do Make Say Think.

Check them out if you have time, you won't regret it.


I have some mogwai and EITS ... interesting listening.


----------



## Mootsfox

I just got into this "Audiophile" stuff, and the difference from 128 to 256kbps is amazing with these RP-21's. Sadly I don't have much music encoded that high :/

I just had to post. Damn, it sounds nice


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I just got into this "Audiophile" stuff, and the difference from 128 to 256kbps is amazing with these RP-21's. Sadly I don't have much music encoded that high :/

I just had to post. Damn, it sounds nice










Just wait until you hear FLAC, WAV, or ALAC. =D


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Is this thread getting updated anymore?


----------



## Gollie

Pretty sure it is...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I havent seen an update in about 4-5 days..


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry, I've been out all weekend. I just updated the list.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

You missed my post...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Can you update me...

*Headphones:*
5H v2
HP-1
HD555
MDR-V6
ZM-RS6F
AKG K26P

*Earbuds:*
Smokin Buds
Marshmallow
Bass Freq
CX300-B

*Just Ordered:*
HD280 Pro


----------



## Aura

I bought some marshmallows a while back and will be getting Grado SR225's within the week. Sorry for the extra work







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


You missed my post...










It just takes a while for me to check to see if the member is new or old.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Oh, yeah... cant blame you, thats a big list.


----------



## Duckydude

I'm already on the list, but you can you change my cans to modded Beyers, you can link to this post if you'd like: http://www.overclock.net/3371997-post1874.html.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Ducky, nice new cans







soloz rocks


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Ducky, nice new cans







soloz rocks










Thanks, yep, Soloz is the man







.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I bought some marshmallows a while back and will be getting Grado SR225's within the week. Sorry for the extra work







.


It's all good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Oh, yeah... cant blame you, thats a big list.










Thank you for understanding









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I'm already on the list, but you can you change my cans to modded Beyers, you can link to this post if you'd like: http://www.overclock.net/3371997-post1874.html.


I got ya taken care of. Is it fine the way it is?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


It's all good.

Thank you for understanding









I got ya taken care of. Is it fine the way it is?


Looks great, thanks







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I just got into this "Audiophile" stuff, and the difference from 128 to 256kbps is amazing with these RP-21's. Sadly I don't have much music encoded that high :/

I just had to post. Damn, it sounds nice










How are you liking the RP-21s, by the way? Have not heard too much out of you about them.


----------



## daljeet2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Sorry, I've been out all weekend. I just updated the list.


thanks for updating me


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I'm already on the list, but you can you change my cans to modded Beyers, you can link to this post if you'd like: http://www.overclock.net/3371997-post1874.html.


still waiting for you to post your thoughts. I took some liberity and did what I thought would sound best for the money, but the ultimate test can only be done by your ears.


----------



## Crazy9000

While were doing headphone updates, I gave my 280pro's to my sister so you can scratch those and replace with the JVC FX-33's that I forgot to mention I had.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


still waiting for you to post your thoughts. I took some liberity and did what I thought would sound best for the money, but the ultimate test can only be done by your ears.










I will post some thoughts after dinner







. I've mainly been waiting for my DAC to burn in as I only burned it in for about 12 hours before I got the rest of the equipment. Plus I've been trying to get ASIO to work for many hours, I finally, somehow got ASIO4ALL to work with Foobar2000 today with the new drivers, but native ASIO still doesn't work though. ASIO4ALL will work for now though, I have been gathering lots of thoughts on the sound though. I know what you mean by bass slam now







. By the way, the tubes seem to come loose easily from the socket, It usually isn't a problem, but when I take out the headphones it jerks them a little loose. It seems mostly better now though since I pressed them into the socket pretty good, I think I didn't press them hard enough the first time.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


I will post some thoughts after dinner







. I've mainly been waiting for my DAC to burn in as I only burned it in for about 12 hours before I got the rest of the equipment. Plus I've been trying to get ASIO to work for many hours, I finally, somehow got ASIO4ALL to work with Foobar2000 today with the new drivers, but native ASIO still doesn't work though. ASIO4ALL will work for now though, I have been gathering lots of thoughts on the sound though. I know what you mean by bass slam now







. By the way, the tubes seem to come loose easily from the socket, It usually isn't a problem, but when I take out the headphones it jerks them a little loose. It seems mostly better now though since I pressed them into the socket pretty good, I think I didn't press them hard enough the first time.


yeah, if you get them seated in there all the way they shouldn't come loose at all







you could turn the amp upsidedown and shake it (wouldn't advise that) and they won't come out.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


How are you liking the RP-21s, by the way? Have not heard too much out of you about them.


They look nice, fit over my ears and sound better than my Steelsound's. They do hurt if I wear them for an extended period of time (2+ hours). So movies at night, I wear my Steelsound's, but otherwise I wear the RP-21's.

They are very isolating, so I often only have one ear pad on so I can hear people sneaking up on me.

Overall I'm very happy with them, and very happy that no one else (besides you) seems to own them


----------



## Chipp

Yeah, the head clamp can be pretty tough at first... Tilting the earcups down so the headphones lay flat when you're not using them helps a ton, really stretches the headband well without making it massive.


----------



## Duckydude

Here are some new pics of my setup



















Sorry the pics are so blurry, I could only find my bad camera. As you can see in the 5th pic, Soloz made me some really nice RCA interconnects. The look of the setup is really sleek







. I'm probably going to be asked many times what the Millet MAX is when people come over. The setup is a little cluttered on my small desk, I'll post some better pics once I get my new desk next week and when I can find my better camera. I've been listening to my setup for about 8 hours a day and one day I listened for around 14 hours off and on only for meals







. That's how good it sounds lol. I really love how you can hear the bass and with some slam without losing any detail. These cans are really detailed, mostly in part to the silver cable upgrade. I've heard that these cans can be too bright, but I did not notice this at all. The upgraded cable must have tamed the highs a little. After a while, you sort of take the sound for granted; the next time I listened to my Zune with the stock earbuds it actually sounded much different than what I remember. I couldn't believe I put up with that when my cans were gone (being modded by Soloz). I also took the liberty of buying several K2 HD's for reference and my own enjoyment. The K2 HD CD's just sound amazingly real with this setup. Another thing I noticed is that the few bad recordings that I did have did reveal themselves because the setup was so detailed







. On the other hand, detailed recordings such as K2 HD CD's sounded more real than ever. The bass slam is also nice with these cans and it doesn't drown out the rest of the sound. My Zune earbuds actually have some nice slam, but it completely destroys the sound. With songs with a lot of bass, you can really feel it pulsing through your skull







. This setup was definatly worth the money







, that's all I can really think of right at the moment. I can't really think of any cons of the setup except that it reveals poor recordings. Sorry that I'm not an expert on reviewing audio as I know I've seem some pretty impressively put together reviews of equipment.


----------



## Mootsfox

Chipp, thanks for the stretching tip, I'll try that.

A lot of people are posting awesome headphone stands, so I figured I should make one >.>


----------



## Aura

Quote:

The setup is a little cluttered on my small desk
Lol. Want cluttered?










Glad to hear you like the setup Ducky; Jacob put together quite the package for you ;>.


----------



## Duckydude

Mine's all smashed up into one corner lol and do you use iTunes as your primary audio player? Just saying that there are players that will yield slightly better quality.


----------



## Aura

Nah, I normally use Foobar, but today I've been messing around with iTunes trying to get my sister's old iPod setup. She has already refused to let me Rockbox it







.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I might as well be on the list too

Plantronics .Audio 365 Gaming Headset
Sony MDR-V500 Headphones (temporary)


----------



## DeeJay1337

Hey would HD555's need an amp? I have teh Creative X-fi Fatal1ty sound card... but I'd like to get the best out of them.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Hey would HD555's need an amp? I have teh Creative X-fi Fatal1ty sound card... but I'd like to get the best out of them.

They don't need an amp, but an amp could help them sound better.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Hey would HD555's need an amp? I have teh Creative X-fi Fatal1ty sound card... but I'd like to get the best out of them.

as namrac said you don't need an amp, but you'll get fuller, tighter bass with an amp.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
as namrac said you don't need an amp, but you'll get fuller, tighter bass with an amp.


The amp will be money well spent. You won't understand fully until you put your "amped" cans on your head for the first time.


----------



## unknownSCL

i have a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-A500. could i join the club?! lol


----------



## gonX

An amp will definitely help the HD555's (and the HD595's for that sake)

I realised that after borrowing a bigger amp from my dad (the old one was a mini-stereo) - which also helped some of the noise on my speakers - though I still have that stupid 60hz buzz







WTB earthed connections.


----------



## Chipp

Can you buy Tripp-Lite Isobar surge protectors over there, gonX? I've got one - kills off any ground hum I normally get.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Can you buy Tripp-Lite Isobar surge protectors over there, gonX? I've got one - kills off any ground hum I normally get.

Surge protectors are quite rare to pass by here in Denmark, mainly due to that we don't get thunder alot + we have LOTS of safeties in our home.

However I know a couple of places to get them (not that brand specifically) - but they're quite expensive









Does it have to be that brand?


----------



## Namrac

Looks like I'm joining the club, just placed my order for an 0404 USB from Music123. =D $150 shipped is not too shabby at all.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Looks like I'm joining the club, just placed my order for an 0404 USB from Music123. =D $150 shipped is not too shabby at all.











Hope you enjoy friend, let us know what you think







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Surge protectors are quite rare to pass by here in Denmark, mainly due to that we don't get thunder alot + we have LOTS of safeties in our home.

However I know a couple of places to get them (not that brand specifically) - but they're quite expensive









Does it have to be that brand?

The Isobar line has some (basic) noise filtering and isolation of one outlet from another.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Looks like I'm joining the club, just placed my order for an 0404 USB from Music123. =D $150 shipped is not too shabby at all.

To my 0404 brethren ...

Sadly today I made a judgement call and canceled my order for the 0404 USB from Music123.

Couple of factors influenced my decision:

1. I really want the higher end 1616M PCI with Breakout as it has way more input options which will suit my recording needs (gonna wait till Bush's stimulating stimulation check gets in around May)









2. I found a set of new Senn HD580's at Head-fi for 160 shipped and decided to jump on them as I'm looking for the perfect third pair of cans to round out my collection. I've demo'd some HD580's and found them far superior to the HD595's and thought I'd go ahead and do it.

...

That said ... I'm an X-fi line out guy







for the next few months unless I decide to listen to my Sony CD carousel (which seriously PWNS).

Have fun fellow EMU brothers.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Sadly today I made a judgement call and canceled my order for the 0404 USB from Music123.

Have fun fellow EMU brothers.

You'll always be an E-MU brother. After all, you did recommend it to me in the 1st place







.

You will enjoy the HD580 methinks...


----------



## Namrac

I thought you already had an 0404 USB, s1rrah?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I thought you already had an 0404 USB, s1rrah?









I did ... but I took it back cause Aura found it so much cheaper at Music123.

I initially paid 200 dollars at Fry's and once I saw the 130 dollar deal at Music123, I just couldn't rationalize not taking it back for a refund.

I then placed an order from the above mail order company (was back ordered) but today canceled so I could pick up the HD580's to test out ...

USB DAC is in my immediate future though ... just got to wait a few months.

I'm going to be doing some experiments running optical out of my X-fi and in to a couple different receivers I've got laying around ...


----------



## Aura

Hey S1rrah, do I dare suggest....
....*the* Headamp Pico?

Keep in mind you'd probably want to pre-order now, considering that Justin from Headamp isn't going to get to the bottom of the list for months







.

In all seriousness though, maybe think about the iBasso D1 if you want to stick in the same range as the 0404. Apparently opamp-rolling does wonders for the DAC portion of it.

Or, you can just say "what the hell" and buy another 0404







.

Just some ideas....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hey S1rrah, do I dare suggest....
....*the* Headamp Pico?

Keep in mind you'd probably want to pre-order now, considering that Justin from Headamp isn't going to get to the bottom of the list for months







.

In all seriousness though, maybe think about the iBasso D1 if you want to stick in the same range as the 0404. Apparently opamp-rolling does wonders for the DAC portion of it.

Or, you can just say "what the hell" and buy another 0404







.

Just some ideas....

To be honest, the "what the hell" option is a fairly strong contender ...

But my main purpose in waiting is so as to be able to invest in something with better input/recording capabilities; since I'm recording as much as listening (see the *OSAMT* link in my sig)









...

My first choice in external DAC/recording interfaces, once I get the funds in the next few months is the EMU 1616M, which has received rather high praises across the board in regards to it's built in XLR and phono preamps:

...










...

It will take some serious configuration time, including the use of hardware profiles under WinXP; it's not a simple plug and play USB type of application like the 0404 of the same family/product line and will require the use of hardware profiles to allow it to peaceably coexist with my X-fi (which I _must_ retain for movies, etc.)

...

My second choice, and should it be available at the time of my future purchase, is the *ESI-U46 XL*, a rather intriguing USB DAC/recording interface that seems to be a direct competitor to the 1616M but which lacks the PCI card (and the phono preamp/ground) that hallmarks the 1616M.

Personally, I'm leaning towards the 1616M, configuration hassles and all, since I've a rather large collection of vinyl recordings that I'd like to copy to CD.

Here's the ESI joint I'm considering:

...










...

Either way ...

Whatever I end up spending money on will be just as adroit at outputting sound as it is at inputting the same.

And that includes the very likely possibility that I might just end up with another EMU 0404 at the end of all this.










...

BTW ... did I mention that you all should check out the _OSAMT_ link in my sig to better give props to those OCN'rs who have published music there?

yes ... I'm blatantly and shamelessly plugging ...


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol a friend of mine got the woot razer sound card, and has the razer barracuda "8.1" gaming headphones, i told him he would have been better of with a pair of ath a7's and a x-fi fatality or auzentech xfi and he called me an idiot.... if i had the time to sit him down and argue audiophile with him i still doubt i could change his mind.

Help, my friends are audiophile noobs.


----------



## Karashi

Lol Razer.

Peripherals for the '1337'.









I bought a Razer (Copperhead?) mouse a few months back and promptly decided to continue using my MX500. I might give it another chance...








Razer Mantis mat is good though, 4x normal mat size and good scanning.

I have Sennheiser HD570's, love 'em but I'm not too keen on faffing about with the cable so they don't get much use.









Oh yeah they plug into the front of my X-Fi Fatal1ty. Ever so loud, they just will not distort or rattle or anything, even with the music I listen to.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
lol a friend of mine got the woot razer sound card, and has the razer barracuda "8.1" gaming headphones, i told him he would have been better of with a pair of ath a7's and a x-fi fatality or auzentech xfi and he called me an idiot.... if i had the time to sit him down and argue audiophile with him i still doubt i could change his mind.

Help, my friends are audiophile noobs.

Have him listen to something better. My friend scoffed at me for spending so much money when he can hear just fine from his $5 speakers... I plan on sitting him down with a couple albums with my setup and letting him hear what music should really sound like. =D


----------



## Niko-Time

Nammy, I see you use 320kbs MP3's...why? V0 is of similar quality and takes up much less space thus you are able to fit more music onto your 20GB iPod. Also, do you rockbox your iPod? You should, unless you are worried about battery life


----------



## Gollie

If you are ripping into 320k MP3's you should definately just use a Lossless format (Apple Lossless or FLAC).

320k is going to create a huge file. If you are going to have a huge file you should have it in a Lossless format.


----------



## Niko-Time

Apple Lossless is a much larger file than 320kbs if you are doing the encoding into iTunes. Many people prefer a properly encoded V0 file (done using EAC and selected settings) than Apple Lossless. Plus, the iPod cannot use a properly encoded FLAC file (unless rockboxed), hense my recommendation of V0, especially if you only have 20GB's worth of space on your iPod


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Nammy, I see you use 320kbs MP3's...why? V0 is of similar quality and takes up much less space thus you are able to fit more music onto your 20GB iPod. Also, do you rockbox your iPod? You should, unless you are worried about battery life

Because I can tell very little difference between 320kbs MP3s and lossless (some, yes, but not worth the space), and I've already got ~3500 songs ripped that I don't feel like re-doing.









I've had my iPod rockboxed, but honestly, I prefer Apple's firmware. Given that I don't use FLAC much, there's little audio reasons to use it, and I find it much easier and more pleasant to use.

Honestly, I don't do all the much listening on the go, and certainly not much active listening. My current setup fits all my music (barely... I've got about 400 mbs left on my iPod, since it's really about 18.5 GBs), and gives me decent quality, especially since I generally only use it walking to class and such.

Edit: Gollie, FLAC/ALAC files are about twice the size of a 320kb/s mp3, give or take. I'm low enough on hard drive space as it is.


----------



## Niko-Time

So why not my argument of the V0 mp3 file? It is the same quality as your 320 files and takes up less space.

A great guide is here: http://jiggafellz.isa-geek.net/eac/


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
So why not my argument of the V0 mp3 file? It is the same quality as your 320 files and takes up less space.

A great guide is here: http://jiggafellz.isa-geek.net/eac/

I'm lazy and my entire library is already in 320kbs mp3.


----------



## Havegooda

How haven't I seen this thread?

Don't kill me, but these are my 'phones (http://www.maximumpc.com/article/roc...gaming_headset)

Don't hate, don't hate on me! They sound great (to my untrained ears), and are cheap. Cancels out enough noise so that I can hear the nubs running around in CS:S and knife 'em.

~Gooda~


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'm lazy and my entire library is already in 320kbs mp3.









Just new CD's, fool







The rest takes way too much effort


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Just new CD's, fool







The rest takes way too much effort

I'll think about it. But I'm like an old man, set in my ways.


----------



## jul3z

can i still join? i have a set of Plantronics Gamecon 1


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'll think about it. But I'm like an old man, set in my ways.

Old man at 17? Sheesh - I must find a way to delay my birthday before August!


----------



## Aura

Yummy.



















I have much to comment on already, but it's been like 20 minutes since I've actually owned my SR225's, so I ought hold off for a bit.

...ah, who am I kidding? They sound fantastic. This is my first set of open cans, and I'm loving the airiness of the sound.


----------



## gonX

Someone needs to help me with my amp. Constantly (before I warm it up) the sound will crackle in the right speaker and in my headphones alot, and I'm not sure what it is.

Another thing is that when I have my speakers enabled the sound sometimes go EXTREMELY silent (not "they-have-been-turned-too-much-up" silent) with crackling in the background. I believe it's an issue with the buttons (seperate speaker switch, not switching when I plug headphones in) plus the volume control isn't entirely crackle free (that's just to say it nice) when I turn on it.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Old man at 17? Sheesh - I must find a way to delay my birthday before August!

Don't push me - I'll launch into a "back in my day" story at the drop of a hat.

Aura, very nice. =D I've never been a fan of superaural phones, you seem to use them exclusively.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Aura, very nice. =D I've never been a fan of superaural phones, you seem to use them exclusively.









Haha yeah. It's just out of coincidence that they are both supra - I'm actually very open to all styles. I was going to grab a pair of Senn 580's, but I saw these Grado's and knew that I needed to try them and find out why some people are completely nutters about them







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Haha yeah. It's just out of coincidence that they are both supra - I'm actually very open to all styles. I was going to grab a pair of Senn 580's, but I saw these Grado's and knew that I needed to try them and find out why some people are completely nutters about them







.

yeah, I can't stand them, my head's big, and they always put too much pressure on my ears.

To be honest, when I tried out some Grados (SR80's), I wasn't very impressed. Despite my love of metal and rock, their sound sig just doesn't bode well with me.


----------



## Niko-Time

I'd have to agree with you nammy, they are way too forward for my liking.


----------



## Aura

To each his own, no doubt







.

Btw, how have your Goldrings been treating you Niko (both pairs)?


----------



## Duckydude

I wonder if the higher end Grados are that forward? They seem not very comfy as well, my Beyers are super comfy, the pads are like pillows.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I wonder if the higher end Grados are that forward? They seem not very comfy as well, my Beyers are super comfy, the pads are like pillows.

These are quite forward, but that doesn't bug me very much. I'm early into my audio experiences, but so far I've just been very open to everything I've heard.

As for comfort...well, I think AKG K81DJ's are comfortable, which is very much the opposite of popular-belief (in fact, many think they are the least-comfortable headphones ever conceived by mankind, sooo....)


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I wonder if the higher end Grados are that forward? They seem not very comfy as well, my Beyers are super comfy, the pads are like pillows.

From what I've heard, the GS1000's are very different from the rest of the grado lineup, while the SR325i's are the "most" grado.

I like a laid back, smoother sound, myself.

Edit: Holy 9000 posts, batman!


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
These are quite forward, but that doesn't bug me very much. I'm early into my audio experiences, but so far I've just been very open to everything I've heard.

As for comfort...well, I think AKG K81DJ's are comfortable, which is very much the opposite of popular-belief (in fact, many think they are the least-comfortable headphones ever conceived by mankind, sooo....)









How comfy are the Grados, it's hard to tell if they'd be comfy or not?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
How comfy are the Grados, it's hard to tell if they'd be comfy or not?

They are so-so right now. I can see how some people would find the bowls uncomfortable; they have a rather peculiar fitting - they almost fit around my entire ear but are still supra-aural because they are resting on the very edge of my ears.

I will be buying some Senn HD414 pads to test them out. From what I've read, they are the perfect match for 225's.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
To each his own, no doubt







.

Btw, how have your Goldrings been treating you Niko (both pairs)?

The DR150's still going strong and awesome, but my GX200's broke (left channel cut out) and I've been waiting ages for them to be sent back to me...(posted them to the shop I bought them from the person who bought them from...yeh...), I best give them a ring actually.


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Edit: Holy 9000 posts, batman!

"What's his post count?"

"IT'S OVER 9000!!!!"

Had to









~Gooda~


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yummy.



















I have much to comment on already, but it's been like 20 minutes since I've actually owned my SR225's, so I ought hold off for a bit.

...ah, who am I kidding? They sound fantastic. This is my first set of open cans, and I'm loving the airiness of the sound.

I wish I still had my 225's... I found a good deal on wood cups and I already have a leather headband sitting here... no Grados to use it on though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
yeah, I can't stand them, my head's big, and they always put too much pressure on my ears.

To be honest, when I tried out some Grados (SR80's), I wasn't very impressed. Despite my love of metal and rock, their sound sig just doesn't bode well with me.

The Grado house sound isn't for everyone, but for Rock and Metal it's hard to beat. I wonder what the source was... maybe that was your problem.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I wonder if the higher end Grados are that forward? They seem not very comfy as well, my Beyers are super comfy, the pads are like pillows.

They are much more detailed and natural. They aren't nearly as harsh sounding.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
How comfy are the Grados, it's hard to tell if they'd be comfy or not?

I've never found them uncomfortable. I particularly like modded HD414 pads on them.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
They are so-so right now. I can see how some people would find the bowls uncomfortable; they have a rather peculiar fitting - they almost fit around my entire ear but are still supra-aural because they are resting on the very edge of my ears.

I will be buying some Senn HD414 pads to test them out. From what I've read, they are the perfect match for 225's.

They are!







exactly what I used. I do have some already dyed black and socket modded btw


----------



## The Rider

INCOMING!

Beyer DT770's.

First foray into the world of Hi-Fi (well mid-fi at least) headphonery. I've been a strictly speakers man up 'til now - some rather awful Sony MDR-CD370's aside - and my ears are all aquiver with sonic anticipation...

Looking forward to discussing ear related esoteria in the not to distant future.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rider* 
INCOMING!

Beyer DT770's.

First foray into the world of Hi-Fi (well mid-fi at least) headphonery. I've been a strictly speakers man up 'til now - some rather awful Sony MDR-CD370's aside - and my ears are all aquiver with sonic anticipation...

Looking forward to discussing ear related esoteria in the not to distant future.

What model? Pro-80 ohm 2003s and 250 ohm 2005's seem to be the most common.

I love mine. =D


----------



## justarealguy

New set of ATH-A500

Awesome cans.


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
What model? Pro-80 ohm 2003s and 250 ohm 2005's seem to be the most common.

I love mine. =D

Pro 80 ohm.

Will be running via my Marantz CD67SE > Marantz PM-57 Amp.

or Line 6 Toneport (USB DAC) > PM-57.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rider* 
Pro 80 ohm.

Will be running via my Marantz CD67SE > Marantz PM-57 Amp.

or Line 6 Toneport (USB DAC) > PM-57.

Very nice. =D I love mine.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Rider* 
Pro 80 ohm.


Very nice cans...

Welcome to the world of Beyer!


----------



## DeeJay1337

What Amp would you guys recommend for m HD555's and my Sound card? X-Fi Fatality?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
What Amp would you guys recommend for m HD555's and my Sound card? X-Fi Fatality?

What's the pricerange? What music do you listen to? Portable or desktop amp? DAC or not?


----------



## DeeJay1337

Any price range... I listen to everything... And whats the difference between Portable and Desktop? DAC? whats that?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Any price range... I listen to everything... And whats the difference between Portable and Desktop? DAC? whats that?

I doubt you really mean any price range, since they go up and well over $1000.

Portable is, well, portable. Like the Little Dot MK1.










Desktop is bigger and generally better quality.

There's also the matter of tubes vs. solid state. I think you'd be better off doing a little research before jumping the gun and buying something you might regret later.


----------



## DeeJay1337

I'm sure I won't regreat it lol... I'm assuming up to about $150. and Desktop... Since I can get better quality


----------



## wigseryc

Guys i have a question regarding the AKG K 518 'phones..

Do the earpieces cover the entire ear? Or are they the ones that rest on top of the ear?

Any photos showing scale or size would be wonderful, if it's not too much trouble that is...


----------



## Chipp

The K518 (K81 DJ) are on-ear headphones. Here are some pictures from Headroom of them on a head model:
http://www.headphone.com/productphot...20081_2464.jpg
http://www.headphone.com/productphot...20081_2465.jpg

And a few pictures courtesy of a guy on gotzune.com and Google...
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/150/3...77698a96ef.jpg
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/139/3...5942cd7ccc.jpg


----------



## Tricky

Add me up!

Using Steelseries SIBERIA headset







(non USB)


----------



## wigseryc

D'aww thanks Chipp! I would rep you but.. yeh.. That rules them out from my option list then.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I've never found them uncomfortable. I particularly like modded HD414 pads on them

I have to agree on the comfort issue.

I don't think the SR225's are as comfortable as my RS1's (I've both here at the house) ... mostly because the RS1's default headband has a bit more clamp to it while the SR225's cups just sort of hang. I also bent the headband a bit to accentuate the clamp.

Otherewise, I find the bowls to be just fine in the comfort realm (I did shampoo mine which softened them up a bit); I wear them for seven hours straight on the weekends and have never thought anything about it.

Also, I highly recommend the *shack hack mod* which covers the typically exposed drivers with a nice soft layer of very porous foam: Shack Hack.

Not only does it significantly discipline the highs at louder listening levels but it also improves comfort quite a bit.

...

*@Aura:*

Another thing you can try just for fun is the very popular tape mod (I chose electrical tape) which really does amplify the bass tone.

I tried regular electrical tape first and it was just too closed and muffled sounding but I could tell it was something that could be adjusted.

So, I got out the trusty hole punch and ended up with something that, like the Shack Hack mod, I cannot now do without:

...










...

Adds a bit of punchiness to the bass and overall a bit fuller tone to everything. Like I said, without the holes, though ... it was just too muffled sounding. The electrical tape works well cause it's easy to remove (don't want to damage the bowls; they're expensive)

Might like it, might not. But generally I've found a good approach is to try everything ... especially with cans as changeable as the Grados.

Senn HD580's should be tomorrow. Also got the HD600 grills coming next week.

Whee.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Tape Mod

Yet another great idea bro







. Last night I ordered HD414 pads direct from SennUSA (tried to cancel in the process to buy some from Soloz instead, but it could not be undone).

I'm actually using some extra foam pads leftover from my K81's that I placed between the bowls and the drivers, very similar to the shack hack mod but without holes punched in them. I do find that I want more bass, but at stock it feels very tight and accurate, so I'm almost hesitant to expand it further and risk losing that tight feeling. Nonetheless, I will give the tape a try.

I'd say I made a wise decision in selecting these cans - 75% of the music that I listen to can be related to rock in one way or another. And the small amount of jazz that I've listened to so far still sounded better than my AKG's.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
I'm sure I won't regreat it lol... I'm assuming up to about $150. and Desktop... Since I can get better quality

For a new amp your best bet would probably be a Mini3. You can get a desktop verion built for your price range.

For desktop amps I'd look for used versions of the following:
LDII+ or ++ (be sure to make sure there is no hum or arching issues with the amp)
SOHA (DIY amp, might be able to find a used basic build version in your price range)
Millet Hybrid (again, probably a stretch, but might be doable)
PIMETA can be easily built as a desktop version in your price range.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'd say I made a wise decision in selecting these cans - 75% of the music that I listen to can be related to rock in one way or another. And the small amount of jazz that I've listened to so far still sounded better than my AKG's.

I've found that I can't get enough of the detail ... especially with jazz and classical, when I listen at very reasonable levels and get every bit of sound imaginable from the room.

Classical stringed quartets and small ensembles in general are just amazing through the Grados ... (not to mention rock







)

...

*BTW* ...

Anyone who likes demoin'g high end recordings should seriously consider buying some of the Marantz demo CD's.

They're extraordinary, impeccably recording things.

...










...

I'm listening to the 1st edition CD right now.

Here's a link with purchase info: http://www.vkmusic.ca/sts-digital-test-demo-sacd.html

...

Such fun.


----------



## soloz2

I just got John Kaizan Neptune: Bamboo K2HD and it's amazing.

Just listening on my computer setup right now. Auzen X-Fi Prelude analog out > SA Reference series IC > Sonic Impact T-amp Gen2 > Onix Reference .5 speakers.


----------



## Aura

Jacob, did you happen to look at my pm's yet?

Gib DT770 headband







.

Also, on the amp suggestions for DeeJay - The Pimeta and Mini3 suggested by Soloz are probably your best bet in your price range.


----------



## mothow

I have the Plantronics Audio™ 650 USB Multimedia Stereo Headset. I use them for gaming and i cant complain 1 bit.But my music sounds good to
http://www.plantronics.com/north_ame...52/prod5870017


----------



## Sparhawk

HD 555s... RMA'd but I'll get them back yet.


----------



## DeeJay1337

Still can't find a Decenpt amp for my Headphones... Cmon guys help me out...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Jacob, did you happen to look at my pm's yet?

Gib DT770 headband







.

Also, on the amp suggestions for DeeJay - The Pimeta and Mini3 suggested by Soloz are probably your best bet in your price range.

got home late last night leaving early this morning. I'll respond later.


----------



## wigseryc

Hmm.. So not three weeks ago i somewhat hastily bought a pair of SkullCandy 'phones. As much as i hate to say it, i fear i am now regretting that decision somewhat. They don't fit my ears properly, aren't as comfy as i'd like, and whilst the sound isn't _that_ bad, i think it's time i got something a little better.

Technically i bought two pairs, the Hesh over-head 'phones, and the noise cancelling "Smokin' Buds". Ideally i'd like to replace both of these, but as usual, funds hold me back from doing so, so over the head 'phones it's gonna be.

I've been totally admiring the aesthetics of the Grado series (lower end, unfortunately, SR60's) but am a little hesitant to purchase. These are open backed jobbies, and my main concern is the annoyance of others. I hate people who play their music too loud and bug others with the high tsst's of every other note, and i don't want to become one of these people by buying some SR60's. I guess what i'm asking really is, *how loud will this be, say at 75% volume on an un-amped Sansa e280.*

Chances are, i would wear them to uni every day, and wear whilst in the library and what not, so i'll always be around people, and i'm kinda self concious when it comes to this sort of thing. I'd hate to be an irritating person.

I also tried some HD205's and HD212's in the Apple shop today and i've gotta say, i wasn't _that_ impressed by them. Probably due to the fact that i didn't test them out as thoroughly as i'd have liked, but yeah, they just didn't inspire me to whip out my credit card.

Anyways, I guess i should end my story before it's too long huh? Thanks for reading and/or taking the time to help a brother out.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Still can't find a Decenpt amp for my Headphones... Cmon guys help me out...

Soloz gave you a whole heap of suggestions...


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DeeJay1337* 
Still can't find a Decenpt amp for my Headphones... Cmon guys help me out...

Yeah, read soloz's guide on different portable amps: http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...p-roundup.html.


----------



## phospholipid

I have a list of headphones, all lower end ones... :[ I'm waitng for my ATH-A700's to come in but I think the guy on ebay is trying to rip me :[

CAN YOU IMAGINE THE PAIN OF WAITING!?!?!?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I have a list of headphones, all lower end ones... :[ I'm waitng for my ATH-A700's to come in but I think the guy on ebay is trying to rip me :[

CAN YOU IMAGINE THE PAIN OF WAITING!?!?!?

Remember that they may have to import them from Japan, which can take a while sometimes.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Remember that they may have to import them from Japan, which can take a while sometimes.

:[ I bought them from an "ebay store", which ships from arizona in stock and i live in california. it's been a week now
















imma rock these babies on campus, who cares if i look like a doof, fresh music is more important to me.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
:[ I bought them from an "ebay store", which ships from arizona in stock and i live in california. it's been a week now
















imma rock these babies on campus, who cares if i look like a doof, fresh music is more important to me.

lol, I don't care how I'd look either. A week isn't a terribly long time, I'd wait another week or so before calling or emailing them about your order status.


----------



## s1rrah

To any *HD580* owners out there:

I just received mine today and they just about pinch my head until popping.

Is it safe to bend the metal part of the headset/band?

I haven't listened much ... going to burn them in for about 50 hours before even spending any time with them ... but was curious about the clamp question.

Thanks!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
lol, I don't care how I'd look either. A week isn't a terribly long time, I'd wait another week or so before calling or emailing them about your order status.

i paid for priority shipping and already threatened paypal cause he said it'd ship in 48 hours, if i paid USPS from arizona to cali, i should get them in 72-96 hours tops.

he finally replied though! he said he'd reship them! so we'll see how it goes. i can't wait , i bought these babies with my last dollars <3<3


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
To any *HD580* owners out there:

I just received mine today and they just about pinch my head until popping.

Is it safe to bend the metal part of the headset/band?

I haven't listened much ... going to burn them in for about 50 hours before even spending any time with them ... but was curious about the clamp question.

Thanks!

If you try anything, I would be _very_ careful - with emphasis on the very. All too often I read stories of people snapping Senn headbands by stretching them.

That said, I've never owned Senns so I'm afraid I can't tell you how to go about doing it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
To any *HD580* owners out there:

I just received mine today and they just about pinch my head until popping.

Is it safe to bend the metal part of the headset/band?

I haven't listened much ... going to burn them in for about 50 hours before even spending any time with them ... but was curious about the clamp question.

Thanks!

Try bending them gently. But before you do that, the procedure for fitting Sennheisers is a bit weird. You're supposed to put them on a bit loose then slowly push the ear piece on both sides up until you get a snug fit.


----------



## kevg73

yeah ive heard that to stretch hd580/600 you should basically just leave them on a pillow a little wider than your head for a long time. ive you try to stretch them too fast they *will* break


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
yeah ive heard that to stretch hd580/600 you should basically just leave them on a pillow a little wider than your head for a long time. ive you try to stretch them too fast they *will* break

Thanks for the comments ... that's what I thought.


----------



## Aura

Someone on Head-Fi snapped his 580's clean-in-half within 5 minutes of owning them.

"Gently" is the key word here, but I know you will be careful







.


----------



## Namrac

My 0404 USB was delivered today, just gotta wait until I get home for springbreak to listen to it. =D Friday night's gonna be spent on the couch, listening to audio bliss. =D


----------



## Aura

Very nice Namrac, can't wait to hear what you think of them







.


----------



## Blue_Fire

i just found a box about the same length across as my head, and just put them on the box till they got loose enough to put them on a slightly bigger box. took about 2 or three days before they fit nicely.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
i just found a box about the same length across as my head, and just put them on the box till they got loose enough to put them on a slightly bigger box. took about 2 or three days before they fit nicely.

Thanks ... I'm sort of doing the same thing ... working my way down the legs of a tripod sitting in my room.









Much more comfortable this evening after 9 hours on the tripod.


----------



## Xecuter2

Add me! Dt770 pro 80 ohm


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Someone needs to help me with my amp. Constantly (before I warm it up) the sound will crackle in the right speaker and in my headphones alot, and I'm not sure what it is.

Another thing is that when I have my speakers enabled the sound sometimes go EXTREMELY silent (not "they-have-been-turned-too-much-up" silent) with crackling in the background. I believe it's an issue with the buttons (seperate speaker switch, not switching when I plug headphones in) plus the volume control isn't entirely crackle free (that's just to say it nice) when I turn on it.

It's already 2 pages back







Geez you guys are fast, but PLEASE can someone help me with this? I have to have it on 24/7 for it not to mess up, and even then it still does it from time to time.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
It's already 2 pages back







Geez you guys are fast, but PLEASE can someone help me with this? I have to have it on 24/7 for it not to mess up, and even then it still does it from time to time.

what kind of amp? how do you have it hooked up?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
what kind of amp? how do you have it hooked up?

What do you mean with "kind of amp"? It's a desktop amp with 5 different inputs, phono, 2x aux, tuner and CD (basically only 2 really different ones)

It's a Denon, and it has 2 different speaker terminals.


----------



## Aura

By type, I think he means solid-state amp/tube amp.

Got my HD414 pads today:










They are pretty ugly imo, but nothing some dye can't fix







. Haven't listened long enough to decided if I prefer the sound over bowls, but they are more comfortable.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
What do you mean with "kind of amp"? It's a desktop amp with 5 different inputs, phono, 2x aux, tuner and CD (basically only 2 really different ones)

It's a Denon, and it has 2 different speaker terminals.

I'm assuming this means speaker amp. What model? What do you have hooked up to what inputs/outputs.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
By type, I think he means solid-state amp/tube amp.

Got my HD414 pads today:










They are pretty ugly imo, but nothing some dye can't fix







. Haven't listened long enough to decided if I prefer the sound over bowls, but they are more comfortable.

Yes, you've got some work to do there my friend. Here's my version


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Yes, you've got some work to do there my friend.

What kind of dye was it that you used to get it looking that natural Jacob?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
What kind of dye was it that you used to get it looking that natural Jacob?

dare I share one of my secrets?









Black Fabric Dye from your local craft store will do the trick.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
dare I share one of my secrets?









Haha, you know I'm much obliged by your help







.

Thanks friend, looking forward to the headband (which reminds, everything checked out alright with that?).


----------



## Gollie

I should probably already know this but I have to ask anyway. Can I use a Zalman mic with my X-Fi while im using my Digital out? I need a damn mic but I hate switching over to my Logitech headset to talk to my homie. BTW...I cant believe I wore those for years.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Haha, you know I'm much obliged by your help







.

Thanks friend, looking forward to the headband (which reminds, everything checked out alright with that?).

Darn... (only a different, more satisfying word was used that is not appropriate for forum use) I just went to the post office and forgot to send your headband!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I should probably already know this but I have to ask anyway. Can I use a Zalman mic with my X-Fi while im using my Digital out? I need a damn mic but I hate switching over to my Logitech headset to talk to my homie. BTW...I cant believe I wore those for years.

no


----------



## phospholipid

Where can i buy the ATH-A700s
For cheap?

They use to be 120-30$ on audiocubes, but now they're 160.
I tried to by some online from an eBay store [NIB] from a guy with 35,000 sales,
99% approval and he still hasn't sent them, after a week and a half and not responding
to emails anymore*so I'm gonna file an ebay claim.*

is there any *REPUTABLE store* where I can get them for around 140$ shipped?
If I have to, I'll got to a guitar center but I dont wanna :[ please help!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 

no

Well...

Anyone know of a clip-on USB mic? I have been looking for months.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'm assuming this means speaker amp. What model? What do you have hooked up to what inputs/outputs.

Speaker amp yes







It's a SS

*EDIT*

Denon PMA-300V


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Darn... (only a different, more satisfying word was used that is not appropriate for forum use) I just went to the post office and forgot to send your headband!









Lawl







. No need to worry about it bro.

Btw, the HD414 pads make the Grado's sound muddier. From the instant I started listening, I could tell something was different, and not for the better. Initially I thought I was hearing a slight veil, but it isn't quite that bad. I tested with multiple genres - indie, rock, metal, etc., and a bit of the previous clarity was missing from each song.

Back to the bowls I guess







. I'll still keep the Senn pads in case I want to further a/b against the bowls, but I doubt that anything will change. The pads are just sitting my ears too close to the drivers.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Lawl







. No need to worry about it bro.

Btw, the HD414 pads make the Grado's sound muddier. From the instant I started listening, I could tell something was different, and not for the better. Initially I thought I was hearing a slight veil, but it isn't quite that bad. I tested with multiple genres - indie, rock, metal, etc., and a bit of the previous clarity was missing from each song.

Back to the bowls I guess







. I'll still keep the Senn pads in case I want to further a/b against the bowls, but I doubt that anything will change. The pads are just sitting my ears too close to the drivers.

enlarge your openings. You want a 32-33mm opening.


----------



## ian209

I'm a cheapo









I've got:

HD212pro
HD415
Skullcandy Skullcrushers


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Lawl







. No need to worry about it bro.

Btw, the HD414 pads make the Grado's sound muddier. From the instant I started listening, I could tell something was different, and not for the better. Initially I thought I was hearing a slight veil, but it isn't quite that bad. I tested with multiple genres - indie, rock, metal, etc., and a bit of the previous clarity was missing from each song.

Back to the bowls I guess







. I'll still keep the Senn pads in case I want to further a/b against the bowls, but I doubt that anything will change. The pads are just sitting my ears too close to the drivers.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
enlarge your openings. You want a 32-33mm opening.

I'd also let the SR225's burn in a bit before trying to analyze bowls vs. HD414 pads. Might make the difference there.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'd also let the SR225's burn in a bit before trying to analyze bowls vs. HD414 pads. Might make the difference there.

They were fully burned by the previous owner







.

The pads have gotten better though. I had been told by a member of head-fi to reverse them when putting them on, but in doing so there was absolutely no space between my ears and the drivers. I widened the holes according to Soloz and then put them on the normal way, and now I have an acceptable half-inch gap and very little muddiness, if any at all.

I don't think these pads have as much kick as my tape-modded bowls, but the sound is pretty much on par in all other aspects.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
They were fully burned by the previous owner








.

The pads have gotten better though. I had been told by a member of head-fi to reverse them when putting them on, but in doing so there was absolutely no space between my ears and the drivers. I widened the holes according to Soloz and then put them on the normal way, and now I have an acceptable half-inch gap and very little muddiness, if any at all.

I don't think these pads have as much kick as my tape-modded bowls, but the sound is pretty much on par in all other aspects.

Ahh, didn't realize you'd bought them used. =D

Good that widening the gap helped you, though. Have you thought to try S1rrah's Shack mod? Might give you some good sound variation should you want to change things up a little bit.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
They were fully burned by the previous owner







.

The pads have gotten better though. I had been told by a member of head-fi to reverse them when putting them on, but in doing so there was absolutely no space between my ears and the drivers. I widened the holes according to Soloz and then put them on the normal way, and now I have an acceptable half-inch gap and very little muddiness, if any at all.

I don't think these pads have as much kick as my tape-modded bowls, but the sound is pretty much on par in all other aspects.

I prefer them installed the correct way with a 32mm opening (it stretches a little bit when you put the pads on). The drivers are closer to your ears and the cans are more comfortable.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Ahh, didn't realize you'd bought them used. =D

Good that widening the gap helped you, though. Have you thought to try S1rrah's Shack mod? Might give you some good sound variation should you want to change things up a little bit.









Hehe, buying used = ftw. I save $50 on the cans and got the Grado 3.5mm adapter for virtually free







.

I did try s1rrah's mod with the bowls primarily for comfort (didn't punch holes). I don't know if it is necessary for the HD414's though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I prefer them installed the correct way with a 32mm opening (it stretches a little bit when you put the pads on). The drivers are closer to your ears and the cans are more comfortable.

Reversed sounds muddy to me. I know it's subjective, but the sound feels much more natural to me this way. They are comfortable regardless of how you put them on I think







.

Take care guys.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hehe, buying used = ftw. I save $50 on the cans and got the Grado 3.5mm adapter for virtually free







.

I hear that, got a spare set of velour pads with my DT770's when I bought them used. =D


----------



## Rez.

You can sign me up with:

1) Grado SR80
2) Sennheiser PC161


----------



## Namrac

Well, I've had my 0404 USB working for a bit now, and am so far very impressed. The sound's evened out a bit, the formerly somewhat underrepresented mids are making a definite appearence now, and there's a lot more detail in the higher range. Bass is a bit more controlled, tighter, but still very much present, and still has the booming quality that makes the DT770's so special. I'm hearing lots of subtleties that previously escaped me, light cymbal taps and such, giving me the same sorta feeling as when I first heard my HD555s. Vocals sound better too, more rich and full.

In short, Nammy likes. =D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well, I've had my 0404 USB working for a bit now, and am so far very impressed. The sound's evened out a bit, the formerly somewhat underrepresented mids are making a definite appearence now, and there's a lot more detail in the higher range. Bass is a bit more controlled, tighter, but still very much present, and still has the booming quality that makes the DT770's so special. I'm hearing lots of subtleties that previously escaped me, light cymbal taps and such, giving me the same sorta feeling as when I first heard my HD555s. Vocals sound better too, more rich and full.

In short, Nammy likes. =D

I miss mine. Can't wait to get a replacement DAC (either 0404 or something else).

It was so much noticeably better than running out of the front L/F port of my X-fi Elite Pro; I remember being quite surprised and upset ... but in the end ... I guess there's only so much you can get from an unsheilded card sitting inside a stupidly overclocked E6400 computer.









I may investigate getting some ERS paper to shield my X-fi to better the sound a bit.

The 0404 was way thicker, way more defined and just overall more enjoyable to listen too; it wasn't a subtle thing at all. Sort of like the difference between my RS1's and my new Senn HD580's ... the 580's sound real good and all but there's distance between me and the music ... like a wall between or something ... whereas the RS1's are positively ENGAGING and absolutely irresistible and addictive ... as in, I have to be careful when I start listening to them cause most times it will stretch to about 8 hours (seriously, every saturday night; it's becoming a problem)









So the 580's are gonna get 200 hours of daily burn-in sweeps over the next few weeks and then are going to go straight back into the box as my backup/disaster recovery cans; they were a great purchase at 160 bucks and seriously PWN the lame 595's (my opinion) I had before.

I'd spend 160 bucks on another pair in a minute; great cans for the money and despite my comments, a close second to the quality of my 700 dollar RS1's ... but regarding the Grados ... the 520 dollar difference is all in the details and presentation and it's _so so_ worth it.


----------



## Namrac

I'm going back, listening to all my Queen... I'm mostly a metalhead, love the heavy screaming stuff, but I keep coming back to Queen. Freddy Mercury sounds so damn *GOOD*, and each step forward I take in audio reveals more detail and complexity in their songs.


----------



## soloz2

Namrac, you'll have an new addition within the next week.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'm going back, listening to all my Queen... I'm mostly a metalhead, love the heavy screaming stuff, but I keep coming back to Queen. Freddy Mercury sounds so damn *GOOD*, and each step forward I take in audio reveals more detail and complexity in their songs.

Despite the aids and gayness (we've all got our hangups) ... Freddy Mercury and Queen are arguably some of the uber greatest RockGaWDS! of all time.

_Timeless._

Queen made a truly important and Will-Live-Forever(tm) type contribution to the rock scene.

No wonder your digging them so...


----------



## Aura

S1rrah, you need to stop praising your Grado's so much...

You're starting to put thoughts into my head - an unfortunate yearning for RS2's














.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
S1rrah, you need to stop praising your Grado's so much...

You're starting to put thoughts into my head - an unfortunate yearning for RS2's














.

Being a fan of sharing the wealth and all ... I'd gladly mail you my RS1's for a week long demo if I could part with them for that long (much less a day).



Too bad we all aren't closer in prox so as to have a meet of sorts.

They really are something special; I'm sure the RS2's are near indistinguishable in character and performance.

Funny thing is ... the value of the RS1's isn't so obvious as the value of cans like the Senn 580's ...

For instance, the 580's are immediately appreciated for the comfort and especially the bass slam advantage they have over the RS1's ... but it really ends there.

Whereas with the RS1's ... you have to listen at a reasonable volume level and suddenly you hear all this nuance and detail that's just RIGHT IN FRONT of you ... I mean ... like your surrounded by the players ... and it just hooks you. This is markedly different from the distant view imparted by the Senns.

I even prefer the Grados for movies, games and just TV watching. The positioning and detail will raise the hairs on your neck.

The RS1's are becoming more dear to me than my ...












... and believe me you ... that's something worth noting.









I'm two hours in to listening now and hope to be able to quit long enough to watch COPS or a movie or something before getting sucked back in to the sounds later this evening ...

...

(sorry about the off topic video but it was necessary to illustrate how great the RS1's are; cause that's the sickest board I've ever owned and if some measly headphones are going to make me question my affection for it ... then they gotta be some bad arse headphones!







)

yay.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
S1rrah, you need to stop praising your Grado's so much...

You're starting to put thoughts into my head - an unfortunate yearning for RS2's














.

Apparently Gradoitis is fairly common, those that get into the lower grados just can't help but upgrade.


----------



## Aura

Dear god, what have I done?

I ought to woody my SR225's and *pretend* that I have RS2's ;>.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Dear god, what have I done?

I ought to woody my SR225's and *pretend* that I have RS2's ;>.

I haven't listened to any 'woodied' grado SR225's, but I would have to say that the larger sounding chamber and the obviously warmer tone imparted by the wood ... WOULD have to be a noticeable improvement.

Do it (or







) ... just save up, sell the 225's and drop the change for some RS2's!

( As a certain bro at head-fi has said: _"This is sickness."_ )

...

But such a sweet ailment ...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'm going back, listening to all my Queen... I'm mostly a metalhead, love the heavy screaming stuff, but I keep coming back to Queen. Freddy Mercury sounds so damn *GOOD*, and each step forward I take in audio reveals more detail and complexity in their songs.

I agree completely.







I'd say my most-listened to CD purchase to date was the 2-disc Queen platinum collection. Amazing artist - he actually had talent rather than good computer effects as has become so common on modern "pop" music.


----------



## wigseryc

Wuhoo just won a pair of Grado SR60's on eBay.. for Â£25 when they retail over here for Â£70. Happy much?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Wuhoo just won a pair of Grado SR60's on eBay.. for Â£25 when they retail over here for Â£70. Happy much?

SR60 = somewhat of a headphone legend, really.

Good score.

Be sure to post some thoughts once you get them.


----------



## wigseryc

My only fear at this point in time is that it's the start of something much bigger.. And will cost me a lot more money.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
My only fear at this point in time is that it's the start of something much bigger.. And will cost me a lot more money.

Unfortunately, this will most likely be true. Headphone-related paraphernalia is very addictive and it's easy to start adding to your signal path piece-by-piece.

I bought headphones, so I needed a recable, so I needed an amp, so I needed a DAC, so I needed some better interconnects, and so on and so forth.


----------



## kevg73

i have managed to keep my headphone stuff relatively tame and im pretty happy with what i have. i started out with a $70 pair of senn hd515's p[lugged into my audigy 4. i figured out i wanted to upgrade and managed to basically upgrade everything at once while only buying 2 components. i bought my goldring dr150's and a beresford DAC. This upgraded my source, amp (beresford has a decent one built in), my headphones, and my cabling (dr150's come with a high quality cable). so now i have a solid sound setup and it only cost me about $350


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
i have managed to keep my headphone stuff relatively tame and im pretty happy with what i have. i started out with a $70 pair of senn hd515's p[lugged into my audigy 4. i figured out i wanted to upgrade and managed to basically upgrade everything at once while only buying 2 components. i bought my goldring dr150's and a beresford DAC. This upgraded my source, amp (beresford has a decent one built in), my headphones, and my cabling (dr150's come with a high quality cable). so now i have a solid sound setup and it only cost me about $350

That's one way to do it, but it's not as much fun.









Headphones generally hold their value pretty well if you take care of them. After all, something that sounds good now is still going to sound good next year. So you can usually sell your old headphones for reasonably close to what you paid for them, making upgrades a bit easier on the wallet.


----------



## cyberspyder

As the guys at Head-Fi would say, Welcome to Head-Fi, and sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Aura

Well, I decided I am going to woody my Grado's.

Courtesy of Headphile, this is the pic that is the model for my design -










I'm going to use a wood that has a red coloring to it, something like Bloodwood or maybe Paduak (which actually has more of an orange tint to my understanding). I will also die my yellow HD414 pads a bold red to match the theme with the wood and black plastic on the rest of the headphones.

My grandfather is very talented when it comes to wood, so using a lathe and other tools will be no problem. The thing that actually worries me most is getting the stock cups pulled apart without messing anything up.

Wish me luck guys, I'm gonna need it







.


----------



## wigseryc

You're a brave man, taking apart such a fine bit of kit.

Keep us posted


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









...










(get to work!)

...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
...










(get to work!)

...

Lol. I have to wait until the 15th (start of spring break) to commence the woody-fying







.


----------



## phospholipid

Buwahahahaha my ATH-A700's come in the mail tomorrow.
pictures of me wearing them/size in general soon! that was
the hardest thing for me to find. pics of them straight up,
and on peoples heads, cause i have A HUGE HEAD.

anyone know of any new pads for my cans? something ULTRA comfy?
i dont mind spending some coin. THANKS







!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Lol. I have to wait until the 15th (start of spring break) to commence the woody-fying







.

if you want a new cable while you're at it we might be able to work out a trade on an extra set of wood cups...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if you want a new cable while you're at it we might be able to work out a trade on an extra set of wood cups...









Done. PM me back for any specifics, etc. on the trade.


----------



## phospholipid

oh sweet baby jesus i just got my a700's just now from the UPS man... oh god these things are glorious. i can tell the difference from my crap sony's already. pictures very soon

edit:
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...th-a700-s.html

ADD ME TO THE LIST

ATH-A700's
super.fi 3's


----------



## s1rrah

After a week on the rack, ... the HD580's are FINALLY loosening up their bite a bit:

...

DISCIPLINE!!

...










...

They've actually become quite comfortable with just a tiny amount of clamp left. Very comfy now.

Another thing I've noticed, specifically after a week of running 12 hour a day burn in sweeps on these, is that they have REALLY opened up after about 100 hours of serious burn time.

Sounding really sweet.

I gotta admit, for 160 bucks ... I can't see any reason not to immediately recommend these to *anyone* looking for some truly world class cans.

They just absolutely stomp the 595's (sorry to the 595 crew).









...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
After a week on the rack, ... the HD580's are FINALLY loosening up their bite a bit:

...

DISCIPLINE!!

...










...

They've actually become quite comfortable with just a tiny amount of clamp left. Very comfy now.

Another thing I've noticed, specifically after a week of running 12 hour a day burn in sweeps on these, is that they have REALLY opened up after about 100 hours of serious burn time.

Sounding really sweet.

I gotta admit, for 160 bucks ... I can't see any reason not to immediately recommend these to *anyone* looking for some truly world class cans.

They just absolutely stomp the 595's (sorry to the 595 crew).









...










Now, slap on some HD600 grilles and an HD650 cable so they sound even better and don't look silly =D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Now, slap on some HD600 grilles and an HD650 cable so they sound even better and don't look silly =D

600 grills are in the mail!


----------



## Aura

That picture makes me so nervous - I can just see it snapping in half right in front of my eyes







...

Make sure we see some pictures with them 600 grillz.

It's not an RS1 killer, but definitely one of the top two pairs of headphones for under $200. I'll let you guess what the other one is














.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
That picture makes me so nervous - I can just see it snapping in half right in front of my eyes







...

Make sure we see some pictures with them 600 grillz.

It's not an RS1 killer, but definitely one of the top two pairs of headphones for under $200. I'll let you guess what the other one is














.

DT770s, O'course! =D


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
DT770s, O'course! =D

Hmm...

Top three then







.


----------



## soloz2

Idk, I don't really think the RS1's are better than the HD580's. They're different, but equally good in their own way.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Idk, I don't really think the RS1's are better than the HD580's. They're different, but equally good in their own way.

Surprisingly enough, considering the relative pricing and all ... they are indeed in the same league.

But from a purely subjective view, the Senns lack the 'sensuality' of the RS1's and they lack the RS1's warmth/lushness. Again, just my own peculiar ears, mind you. It's the sense that the music is 'organic' and happening right in front of me (very easy to visualize the room/players) that pushes the RS1's into another category all together. And the detail, though present in the 580's, is simply not as uncanny and immediate as in the RS1's.

On the other hand ... I do agree that the 580's (in turn) have their own set of attributes which are not so present in the RS1's ... but for this listener, the prevalent qualities of the RS1's are more important and desireable than are the more unique qualities of the 580's.

It's amazing having both. The time I waste A/B listening is just stupid.







So addictive!

...

*BTW Soloz*, have you heard the HD650's much? How do they stack up/differ from the HD580's? Are they worth the price difference 160 bucks vs. 450+ bucks?

A friend of mine just got some HD650's and he's curious too ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Surprisingly enough, considering the relative pricing and all ... they are indeed in the same league.

But from a purely subjective view, the Senns lack the 'sensuality' of the RS1's and they lack the RS1's warmth/lushness. Again, just my own peculiar ears, mind you. It's the sense that the music is 'organic' and happening right in front of me (very easy to visualize the room/players) that pushes the RS1's into another category all together. And the detail, though present in the 580's, is simply not as uncanny and immediate as in the RS1's.

On the other hand ... I do agree that the 580's (in turn) have their own set of attributes which are not so present in the RS1's ... but for this listener, the prevalent qualities of the RS1's are more important and desireable than are the more unique qualities of the 580's.

It's amazing having both. The time I waste A/B listening is just stupid.







So addictive!

...

*BTW Soloz*, have you heard the HD650's much? How do they stack up/differ from the HD580's? Are they worth the price difference 160 bucks vs. 450+ bucks?

A friend of mine just got some HD650's and he's curious too ...










Get some HD600 grills on your HD580's and they'll open up quite a bit, I think the differences will become smaller.

The HD650's are an entirely different beast from the HD600 (HD580 and HD600 use the same drivers, and once the HD580's have HD600 grills you effectively have cheap HD600's)
The HD650's are darker and are probably a bit more in line with how people would describe the Senn house sound. Slightly better bass and probably more extended highs, but it really comes down to personal preference. Many prefer HD650's, many prefer HD600's. I'm firmly in the HD600 camp.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Get some HD600 grills on your HD580's and they'll open up quite a bit, I think the differences will become smaller.

I've got the grills coming already ...

Another thing, ... you think I should take folks advice and get a 650 replacement cable or wait and make or buy a much higher quality custom cable?

Will the 650 cable impact sound much?

I'm seriously considering making my own cable so I might just wait until I can round up the parts for that instead of just buying the relatively cheap 650 replacement cable ....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I've got the grills coming already ...

Another thing, ... you think I should take folks advice and get a 650 replacement cable or wait and make or buy a much higher quality custom cable?

Will the 650 cable impact sound much?

I'm seriously considering making my own cable so I might just wait until I can round up the parts for that instead of just buying the relatively cheap 650 replacement cable ....

Yes, go ahead and buy a HD650 cable. They're $17 shipped from SennUSA.

If you want to build your own cable you'll want to have the stock HD650 cable anyway as the only readily available connectors just came out and really are not easily attainable just yet. Plus they cost $32 a pair. The only other connectors I've found are hand crafted out of walnut and silver and run about $75 a pair.

Most DIY'ers have been using the plugs off stock Hd650 cables. I was doing that myself, but will be using Cardas connectors now and silver cables for my more boutique builds.


----------



## wigseryc

So my SR60's are in the mail still, and i have a question.

The earpads. I plan to replace them with new ones, but what i was wondering was.. Does anyone make replacement pads aside from Grado? Or are there any other third party pads that will fit the SR60's without degrading sound or alter my listening experience?

So far i've found these, are they reasonably priced?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
So my SR60's are in the mail still, and i have a question.

The earpads. I plan to replace them with new ones, but what i was wondering was.. Does anyone make replacement pads aside from Grado? Or are there any other third party pads that will fit the SR60's without degrading sound or alter my listening experience?


These are what you are looking for.

You'll have to do a bit of cutting to get them the way you want, but it's worth it in the end. The normal cushions that come with the SR60's are not very good at all from what I've heard.

Also, I am 100% certain that the woody will happen; my grandfather responded and is pretty excited about helping me it seems.

Jacob - pm me back about the trade if you're still interested, because I have to check with my grandfather about making any extras







.

Take care all.


----------



## Duckydude

Interesting, I wonder how my DT880's compare to the HD580's and RS-1s? I've heard they are unique in their own ways from what I've seen, but I don't really know.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Interesting, I wonder how my DT880's compare to the HD580's and RS-1s? I've heard they are unique in their own ways from what I've seen, but I don't really know.

Yeah, it's tough to make the comparisons unless you really have the opportunity to demo.

Just for clarification, I technically did not say that the RS1's were superior to the HD580's, but I can see now that I was suggesting it. That was not prudent, and I apologize. Grado, Sennheiser, and Beyer Dynamic are very different from one another in sound signature and should be looked at objectively when comparing.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yeah, it's tough to make the comparisons unless you really have the opportunity to demo.

Just for clarification, I technically did not say that the RS1's were superior to the HD580's, but I can see now that I was suggesting it. That was not prudent, and I apologize. Grado, Sennheiser, and Beyer Dynamic are very different from one another in sound signature and should be looked at objectively when comparing.

Yeah, I wish I could have a chance to hear each one, I like the Beyer sound sig just because it's neutral and very accurate. I wish there were some head-fi meets around here...


----------



## dasparx

Ohneoz!!








My PC160' died.







my lil' brother smashed the thing around after he got pwnt on mario kart DS by some azn.
so now i've got the Sennheiser HD435, quite nice headphone. no mic attached/on it, but i use it for my mp3 player and listening music on my pc.
it was quite cheap, and performs great. even better than my olde' PC160's


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
These are what you are looking for.

You'll have to do a bit of cutting to get them the way you want, but it's worth it in the end. The normal cushions that come with the SR60's are not very good at all from what I've heard.
.

Appreciate it brother, however;

Quote:

Sorry the information you requested is currently unavailable.
What is it i should be looking for? And, if i did need to mod these, you'd tell/show me how, right


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

Appreciate it brother, however;

What is it i should be looking for? And, if i did need to mod these, you'd tell/show me how, right









Argh, darn links.

Go to SennheiserUSA.com > Shop tab > Parts > then scroll down to HD414 in "select product" > cushions > H-19545.

Yes, I would gladly help you with modding them. Also, I think they will ship to the UK. They have a UK site, but I can't seem to find parts for order at the moment.

Edit - 600 posts.


----------



## wigseryc

Do they have to be yellow??









How easy / costly would it be for me to dye them?

Are there any others that would fit? These, for example?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Do they have to be yellow??









How easy / costly would it be for me to dye them?

Are there any others that would fit? These, for example?

I hear you on the color. Yes, they can be dyed using any basic fabric dye (costs about $2 here in the States).

The one you linked to looks virtually the same as the stock Grado comfies. I suggest the Senn pads because they have much more cushion and if reversed produce a sound very similar to bowl pads (the stock pads for Grado SR80 and up). In this case, the Senn pads will both feel and sound better.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Yeah, I wish I could have a chance to hear each one, I like the Beyer sound sig just because it's neutral and very accurate. I wish there were some head-fi meets around here...

You like the DT880 sound sig for neutrality and accuracy. I'm guessing you haven't heard DT770s, because neutrality certainly is not their business.







DT770, DT880, and DT990 are all very different headphones, with very unique characteristics from one another.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I hear you on the color. Yes, they can be dyed using any basic fabric dye (costs about $2 here in the States).

The one you linked to looks virtually the same as the stock Grado comfies. I suggest the Senn pads because they have much more cushion and if reversed produce a sound very similar to bowl pads (the stock pads for Grado SR80 and up). In this case, the Senn pads will both feel and sound better.

i also own these with the same reversed HD414 pads. i got into the whole the sound thing, i was even on a few forums just for headphones, i went through like 9 pairs of cans, and landed on these. i am still very content with their sound and comfort after about a year.

edit: i listen to nu-jazz


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
You like the DT880 sound sig for neutrality and accuracy. I'm guessing you haven't heard DT770s, because neutrality certainly is not their business.







DT770, DT880, and DT990 are all very different headphones, with very unique characteristics from one another.

Oh yea, I forgot about that, I've heard that the DT880 and the DT990 were quite similar.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Oh yea, I forgot about that, I've heard that the DT880 and the DT990 were quite similar.

From what I've heard, the DT880 is brighter and more detailed, while the DT990 is warmer and smoother.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Just for clarification, I technically did not say that the RS1's were superior to the HD580's, but I can see now that I was suggesting it. That was not prudent, and I apologize. Grado, Sennheiser, and Beyer Dynamic are very different from one another in sound signature and should be looked at objectively when comparing.

Not to open a can of worms or anything ... but I think if we spoke of headphones entirely from an objective viewpoint then we'd be neatly destroying the very thing that's so special about listening thru headphones, and that is ...

... that the music affects us in a way that makes us want to move, sing, break things or praise god; the music affects us emotionally and personally and therefore I'd hate to feel anybody bound by the idea of objectivity when discussing their preferences in headphones. I mean, objectivity is _great_ for science and mathematics and geometry ... but for _music?_









But _I do think_ we should consider tact and inclusiveness as (sort-of) boundaries (emotions are involved after all!).










IMHO ... if you've demo'd two sets of cans then it's _perfectly_ correct and prudent (politically and otherwise) to say that one is better than the other ...

Just so long as you either reiterate the obvious _subjective_ nature (cause it can only be) of the claim or, otherwise expect your audience to apply such subjectivity to your comment by default.

The headphones are machines, but we most certainly are not.

Therefore I think it's quite okay to rant about one can or the other ... but with tact and a constant eye towards the fact that folks get attached to their machines and some take offense easily.

...

Funny thing, ...

Recently I asked a rather well known amplifier reviewer at head-fi to review my XM4 with the AD822 OPAMP in it (cause I think it's just so UBER sick and fine sounding) but he declined.

I inquired as to why he would say no to an offer that warranted no expense of his own ... just the rather fun (and enviable) task of penning a review. I mean, I was quite alright and even appreciative of his answer but I was still very curious.

He explained that his policy was such because someone else had previously extended the _very same offer_ and after he had accepted the offer ... and after he had listened to the amp ... and after reviewing it in a subjectively unfavorable light (he didn't like it!) ... the user then freaked on him and basically stalked him via email/PM's for a week wanting to know how he could possibly have not liked his Excellent and Great Amp(tm).









Some folks are HIGHLY attached to their machines!

Anyway ... a lesson in the rather subjective nature of listening to music.










I think that's the most awesome thing about listening through (or collecting!) headphones ... the fact that we all hear so different and therefore, my personal favorite might not be some other blokes (and yeah, I like the RS1's better!)









...

On another note entirely:

I positively _hate_ the fact that my Sony CD player sounds so much better through my amp than my X-fi ... and the damn thing won't play CDR's either









Listening to The National's, _"Boxer"_ release right now (store bought CD) through that Sony CD player and it's just _*HUGE*_ compared to my X-fi.

...

*@Soloz* : Can you suggest a decent CD player that will sound as good as a Sony DVP-C650D but that also will play CD rendered (CDR) discs?

I'm not wanting to spend much more than 150 bucks though.

Thanks.

(pardon the essay; was having a beer after work and got carried away!)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Not to open a can of worms or anything ... but I think if we spoke of headphones entirely from an objective viewpoint then we'd be neatly destroying the very thing that's so special about listening thru headphones, and that is ...

... that the music affects us in a way that makes us want to move, sing, break things or praise god; the music affects us emotionally and personally and therefore I'd hate to feel anybody bound by the idea of objectivity when discussing their preferences in headphones. I mean, objectivity is _great_ for science and mathematics and geometry ... but for _music?_









But _I do think_ we should consider tact and inclusiveness as (sort-of) boundaries (emotions are involved after all!).

IMHO ... if you've demo'd two sets of cans then it's _perfectly_ correct and prudent (politically and otherwise) to say that one is better than the other ...

Just so long as you either reiterate the obvious _subjective_ nature (cause it can only be) of the claim or, otherwise expect your audience to apply such subjectivity to your comment by default.

The headphones are machines, but we most certainly are not.

Therefore I think it's quite okay to rant about one can or the other ... but with tact and a constant eye towards the fact that folks get attached to their machines and some take offense easily.

No cans open s1rrah







. Again I ought to have reiterated on my comments; my opinions are much more objective right now than both you and Soloz simply based on experience (remember - I've owned 1 serious pair of headphones for 2 weeks). I have to be objective when I have not personally demo'd cans. That's really only fair way for me to do it.

Certainly I agree with you that the subjective nature is what keeps audio interesting and unique for everyone (the basis of passion for the hobby more or less), but at the same time I want to be as helpful and truthful when I make recommendations on headphones/amps/whatever. I have to maintain a level of objectivity.

We've needed this discussion for some time. What happened with DJ Big Bear was wrong, but at the same time I blame no one for it. Perhaps he was biased with his Audio Technica recommendations, but I for one feel badly that he felt inclined to exclude himself from this forum (I can only assume that he won't be returning). We need to be careful so as to keep our little group intact. Afterall, it's this little group that got me into headphones and no matter how much time I spend pouring over discussion on Head-Fi, I always find myself running back to OCN Audio







.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Do they have to be yellow??









How easy / costly would it be for me to dye them?

Are there any others that would fit? These, for example?

I have several brand new pairs, already dyed black.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
From what I've heard, the DT880 is brighter and more detailed, while the DT990 is warmer and smoother.

don't forget that the Beyers sound slightly different when comparing different versions of the same model! The best 880's are the 600ohm Manufactures

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

...

*@Soloz* : Can you suggest a decent CD player that will sound as good as a Sony DVP-C650D but that also will play CD rendered (CDR) discs?

I'm not wanting to spend much more than 150 bucks though.

Thanks.

(pardon the essay; was having a beer after work and got carried away!)










you'll be hard pressed to do that at only $150. Probably the easiest find would be a used Marantz CD5001, but be prepared to spend $200-250 on one.

Next recomendation would be a used Onix x88-x99 or CD5, or a Music Hall CD5. the Onix will be cheaper and is basically the same player in a better enclosure, but will be harder to find.

Finally search for a vintage Marantz CD63se or 67se. these sometimes go for more to collectors though...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
No cans open s1rrah







. Again I ought to have reiterated on my comments; my opinions are much more objective right now than both you and Soloz simply based on experience (remember - I've owned 1 serious pair of headphones for 2 weeks). I have to be objective when I have not personally demo'd cans. That's really only fair way for me to do it.

Certainly I agree with you that the subjective nature is what keeps audio interesting and unique for everyone (the basis of passion for the hobby more or less), but at the same time I want to be as helpful and truthful when I make recommendations on headphones/amps/whatever. I have to maintain a level of objectivity.

We've needed this discussion for some time. What happened with DJ Big Bear was wrong, but at the same time I blame no one for it. Perhaps he was biased with his Audio Technica recommendations, but I for one feel badly that he felt inclined to exclude himself from this forum (I can only assume that he won't be returning). We need to be careful so as to keep our little group intact. Afterall, it's this little group that got me into headphones and no matter how much time I spend pouring over discussion on Head-Fi, I always find myself running back to OCN Audio







.

Best wishes everyone.

I've been busy lately, but what happened to dj? I must have missed something.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


you go and try, see if you can find something better at classical, if you can find one, then stick with it.

if you don't like what i have suggested then don't listen to it.

so much for giving heads up......
if this is what i get from sharing my experience..... i'm out....
Been more than a week since this was posted by DJ, and he hasn't been active since :/.


----------



## Namrac

Got my SolozAudio mini-mini =D Don't actually have anything to use it for at the moment since my buying decisions changed, but when I do... it'll do it well. >.>

It's pretty as hell though. Also, the packaging is ridiculously overkill, but a nice touch.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Got my SolozAudio mini-mini =D Don't actually have anything to use it for at the moment since my buying decisions changed, but when I do... it'll do it well. >.>

It's pretty as hell though. Also, the packaging is ridiculously overkill, but a nice touch.









Nice, I'm loving my Silver Reference RCA cables that he made for me







. They look really sweet as well.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Nice, I'm loving my Silver Reference RCA cables that he made for me







. They look really sweet as well.

Yes they do







.

If my Grado's were to be recabled by Soloz, I'd take the copper braid without hesitation.


----------



## soloz2

thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## grossebeaver

My poor MDR-V6's have gone through 3+ years of daily use and are still kicking, aside from a bit of wear and tear on the padding.


----------



## s1rrah

@Soloz:

Along the lines of DYI Senn cables ...

There's a guy on Head-fi who has a complete cable from a blown set of Grado 325i's ..

Do you think these would be a good cable to mod onto my HD580's?

I don't know much about the Grado 325's stock cable ... but thought you might have some clue as to it's quality/construction.

If it's better than a HD650 replacement cable then I'll pick it up and mod it ...

Any comments?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@Soloz:

Along the lines of DYI Senn cables ...

There's a guy on Head-fi who has a complete cable from a blown set of Grado 325i's ..

Do you think these would be a good cable to mod onto my HD580's?

I don't know much about the Grado 325's stock cable ... but thought you might have some clue as to it's quality/construction.

If it's better than a HD650 replacement cable then I'll pick it up and mod it ...

Any comments?

it's about the same... maybe a little better. not really worth your time. If you really want to DIY your own I can hook u up w/ materials since I buy in bulk.


----------



## Blue_Fire

pink floyd, The wall at 420kbs... Wow


----------



## Namrac

Don't know if anyone else is a Nine Inch Nails fan, but their new instrumental, Ghosts I-IV, is incredible. You can download the first 9 songs for free, and you can get the whole CD in FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps LAME mp3 for $5, with a physical CD for $10. I really recommend it. =D

http://ghosts.nin.com/

It's great for listening to while reading, no lyrics to distract me, but enough variety and complexity and detail to keep everything interesting.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Don't know if anyone else is a Nine Inch Nails fan, but their new instrumental, Ghosts I-IV, is incredible. You can download the first 9 songs for free, and you can get the whole CD in FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps LAME mp3 for $5, with a physical CD for $10. I really recommend it. =D

http://ghosts.nin.com/

It's great for listening to while reading, no lyrics to distract me, but enough variety and complexity and detail to keep everything interesting.

@Namrac: Thanks! Downloading now...

...

Also ...

Tried the World Famous(tm) Grado "Flats" tonight and liked them ... but I think I like my hacked bowls better.

The flats muffled the highs just a bit too much for my liking.

But I will say ... it's simply astounding that such a small change in ear pieces can result in as dramatic a change in sound as it does! Is it just the distance from the ear or what?? I'm sure I'll find a use for the flats, maybe certain types of music and what not ... but for now, I prefer the crisp mid/high image of the bowls ...

...

Here's a random desktop pr0n shot:

...










...










(BTW ... listening to the Cowboy Junkies CD, "In the time before Llamas" ... a very very nice live recording. So nice in the Grados; that said, ... I also demo'd a Miles Davis recording, "Man with the Horn," a bit earlier ... and it sounded much better in my Senns ...

Go figure, eh? ...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Don't know if anyone else is a Nine Inch Nails fan, but their new instrumental, Ghosts I-IV, is incredible. You can download the first 9 songs for free, and you can get the whole CD in FLAC, ALAC, or 320kbps LAME mp3 for $5, with a physical CD for $10. I really recommend it. =D

http://ghosts.nin.com/


Re: the free option ...

The included 40 page .PDF full of track images is worth the download alone:

...










...

(pardon my double posting ... but the file is worth it)


----------



## Mootsfox

s1rrah, I love your taste in music. The variety and similarity to mine while showing me new stuff. Thanks!

Namrac, I tried downloading the album a few days ago and it wouldn't work, got it now though. I'm probably going to buy this CD now


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
s1rrah, I love your taste in music. The variety and similarity to mine while showing me new stuff. Thanks!

Namrac, I tried downloading the album a few days ago and it wouldn't work, got it now though. I'm probably going to buy this CD now









Their servers were overwhelmed with people trying to download it when it first came out a few days ago, but it downloaded nicely for me yesterday.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
s1rrah, I love your taste in music. The variety and similarity to mine while showing me new stuff. Thanks!

Namrac, I tried downloading the album a few days ago and it wouldn't work, got it now though. I'm probably going to buy this CD now









@Moots...

Check these out...

...

Each post is a CD ...


----------



## Aura

Going to download the NIN album (or at least the first 9 songs) tonight - thanks Namrac and s1rrah.

Oh s1rrah - want to loan those flats out to me for testing if I pay for shipping?









I've been dying to try them, but not for $35 new from Todd's...


----------



## Duckydude

I've been thinking about getting some leather pads for my Beyer's, but I've heard that they impact the sound in a negative way because they are open cans. Makes them sound like a tunnel from what I've heard.

Has anybody heard any of Steely Dan's CD's they are all wonderfully mastered, here is a good sample (attached).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Going to download the NIN album (or at least the first 9 songs) tonight - thanks Namrac and s1rrah.

Oh s1rrah - want to loan those flats out to me for testing if I pay for shipping?









I've been dying to try them, but not for $35 new from Todd's...

*@Aura*: very possible; I'll check with my roommate (they are his). He just got some Headphile customs for his 225's (will post pics in a bit) and so he most likely won't mind me pimping his flats.









...

Otherwise ... finally got a CDR capable listening station going ... it's a hack and temporary but it works:

...










...

That 5 disk Sony player is so so sweet sounding on store bought CDs, really stellar compared to my X-fi.

Using the line-out of the walkman also sounds better than my X-fi but it's not quite as dramatic a difference as is listening through the carousel deck.

...

Roomies got my RS1's (comparing against his newly modded 225's) so I'm listening to some Bonnie Prince Billy at the moment.

His real name is Will Oldham ... one of the 'no depression'/alt-country run down greats. His past bands have included Palace and Palace Music.

This particular album, "Sings Palace Greats" is current day Bonnie Prince Billy doing old Palace Music hits ... absolutely fantastic recording/release: Check it.

...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
*@Aura*: very possible; I'll check with my roommate (they are his). He just got some Headphile customs for his 225's (will post pics in a bit) and so he most likely won't mind me pimping his flats.









Grado C-Pads? Daaaamn nice...

Lmk via pm when you find out. Thanks very much bro







.

Nice CD setup you have going there btw







.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@Moots...

Check these out...

...

Each post is a CD ...










Link doesn't work. Even when I'm logged in.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I've been thinking about getting some leather pads for my Beyer's, but I've heard that they impact the sound in a negative way because they are open cans. Makes them sound like a tunnel from what I've heard.

Has anybody heard any of Steely Dan's CD's they are all wonderfully mastered, here is a good sample (attached).

Don't believe it Ducky. You might like them you might not, but the best I've ever heard a pair of 880's sound were a pair of 600ohm manufactures w/ leather pads and a millet hybrid.


----------



## Duckydude

Worth a try I guess, at least they sell them individually now for $35 for a pair. I wonder what the gel pads sound like lol.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
Worth a try I guess, at least they sell them individually now for $35 for a pair. I wonder what the gel pads sound like lol.

I haven't heard good things about them.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I haven't heard good things about them.

Yeah I suspected so







. Still, a lot of people get them just for the kicks. I'm about to order the nice leather ones.


----------



## ubernewhacks

HD280 Pro's


----------



## CyberDruid




----------



## carl25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 


SWEET

i love maxwell house


----------



## Namrac

What are you amping the K701's with, CyberD?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
What are you amping the K701's with, CyberD?

babies


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
What are you amping the K701's with, CyberD?

Right now I am using the Console breakout I got from s1rrah...it's pretty crisp. I had a tube amp but it developed some noise.


----------



## Sylon

Add me! Sony MDR-333, Sony EX-85, and HD515!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
babies

Well played sir







.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

...

Here's a random desktop pr0n shot:

...



















Cool pic









Can't quite make out the writing on that headphone amp.... What Make/Model is that?

Im in the market for something similar


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Cool pic









Can't quite make out the writing on that headphone amp.... What Make/Model is that?

Im in the market for something similar









Practical Devices XM4 portable amp.

http://www.practicaldevices.com/ - scroll down a little bit and you'll see it.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Practical Devices XM4 portable amp.

http://www.practicaldevices.com/ - scroll down a little bit and you'll see it.

Hey thanks they look pretty sweet. Did not realise that was a USB interface amp. So you use this in place of a dedicated sound card I presume, or in tandem with?

I presumed it was an analogue phono headphone amp lol


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Hey thanks they look pretty sweet. Did not realise that was a USB interface amp. So you use this in place of a dedicated sound card I presume, or in tandem with?

I presumed it was an analogue phono headphone amp lol









You're looking at the XM5, which is PD's new release. The XM4 serves only as an amp, while the the XM5 contains a DAC that functions from a USB port.

Yes, you would use the USB DAC is place of the sound card (and the quality would assuredly be superior as well).


----------



## MjrTom

Nice looking bit of kit.

Think it would put my Audigy 2ZS to shame and bring to light the true tone that I experience from my Grado SR80's... like I do when powering them through my Rotel RA-02 integrated amp


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Nice looking bit of kit.

Think it would put my Audigy 2ZS to shame and bring to light the true tone that I experience from my Grado SR80's... like I do when powering them through my Rotel RA-02 integrated amp









Yes, it would ;>.

The XM5 is very new, only 1 review that I know of is underway. The iBasso D1, on the other hand, is a well-known amp that has an awesome DAC for the price (it has a brand new successor as well - the iBasso D2).


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yes, it would ;>.

The XM5 is very new, only 1 review that I know of is underway. The iBasso D1, on the other hand, is a well-known amp that has an awesome DAC for the price (it has a brand new successor as well - the iBasso D2).

Hey thanks again, I will check them out also









I recently bought some new speakers to use with my soundcard (Creative T40's)
They sound pretty good for a sound card driven speaker setup. A little lacking in bass but the mids and treble sound accurate and exciting.

I do tend to find that I am always drawn to the Cans (SR80's) or the "buds (Shure E2c) for that all encompassing involvement in the music


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MjrTom* 
Hey thanks again, I will check them out also









I recently bought some new speakers to use with my soundcard (Creative T40's)
They sound pretty good for a sound card driven speaker setup. A little lacking in bass but the mids and treble sound accurate and exciting.

I do tend to find that I am always drawn to the Cans (SR80's) or the "buds (Shure E2c) for that all encompassing involvement in the music









Yeah, I can't bear to listen to music with anything other than my headphones when I have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Yeah, I can't bear to listen to music with anything other than my headphones when I have a choice in the matter.

I took my headphones home with me this weekend with my laptop, and the output from it is horrible. I need my soundcard and amp


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
I took my headphones home with me this weekend with my laptop, and the output from it is horrible. I need my soundcard and amp









lol, part of the reason I decided to buy my 0404 USB was because I knew I'd be on a laptop over break and I knew my hard-to-drive beyers wouldn't fare so well out of the headphone out.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Yeah, I can't bear to listen to music with anything other than my headphones when I have a choice in the matter.

exactly why last November I purchased $1500 mains, $1200 worth of subs, $1000 center and $400 surrounds with a $1400 receiver last Nov.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
exactly why last November I purchased $1500 mains, $1200 worth of subs, $1000 center and $400 surrounds with a $1400 receiver last Nov.









Can I have some of your money?


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

iv got a set of koss R/50Bs that i love. wouldnt trade them for anything.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Can I have some of your money?









no... I spent it all!


----------



## blade19

hey id like to join - i just bought some HD212 Pros! I'm 100% positive it's going to be better than the crap i'm used to


----------



## wigseryc

That's a point... Do I qualify for membership with my eH250's from Senn ?

Still waiting on my Grados


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blade19* 
hey id like to join - i just bought some HD212 Pros! I'm 100% positive it's going to be better than the crap i'm used to









I just got my HD212 Pros today.....Can I get the secret word/handshake or something too...


----------



## SpardaHK

Well my ATH-A900 just came in today and i will be burning them in all day.

-Sparda


----------



## s1rrah

Kinda quiet of late so I thought I'd make an innocent demand.










On the first post/member list, the following:

Quote:

s1rrah (Shure E4, SR80, SR225, SE530, RS1)
... should be changed to:

Senn HD580, Shure SE530, Grado RS1

...

That's my current setup yo!

...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wigseryc

Holy moly, didn't even know i was in the list!

Rad - Love this thread.


----------



## The Fury

Speed Link SL-8781 Medusa Stereo Headset


----------



## chailvr

Tell me how you like 'em SpardaHK, mine sound amazing right about now. Bass on these is ideal for my hardstyle//minimal music and the soundstage is great for the few games I play. Has a nice warm feeling and it fits comfortably.


----------



## The Rider

Well, I have just this evening giving my new DT770's their first full & uninterrupted listen.

Following advice on various forums, I burned them in first with 72 hours of medium volume pink noise. Did this make a difference? Not to my ears, but I'm no expert and the theory makes sense and it can't do any harm so why not?

I worked through a broad range of musical styles including Doves, Etienne De Crecy, King Tubby, India Arie, John Martyn, Timo Maas Chemical Brothers & Athlete.

Sound is big, full and immersive, with a wam musicality that makes them very easy to listen to. Bass extension is considerable. Higher volumes and their closed design can even have them verging on excessive in this department. Eq on my amp helped as I was able to roll off the lower freq's to compensate on occasion though backing off on the volume had the same effect.

Comfort is excellent with nice soft pads and good headband padding. I wore them for hours with glasses on and had no issues whatsoever - a marked difference over my old Sony's. Build quality is impressively burly in keeping with their Teutonic heritage.

This is my first pair of good (ish) 'phones and overall I am not disappointed. I spent a fair amount of time on head-fi researching options for the type of music I listen to and these were consistently recommended as being well priced for bass fans.

The only drawback is that, as I had read, good headphones expose bad recordings. Lower bitrate mp3's now sound flat & lifeless and even music I listened to direct from cd was revealed as being of decidedly ropey quality with significant background hiss - several of John Martyn's Island recordings were plagued with background noise that I had been blissfully unaware of prior to today...bah!

Next step is to install a media player with ASIO support to see if this makes as a big a difference as people claim...


----------



## Blue_Fire

a friend of mine just picked up a darkvoice 336i for his dt770 pros, was this a good choice?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
a friend of mine just picked up a darkvoice 336i for his dt770 pros, was this a good choice?

I can't imagine that it would be bad ...


----------



## Namrac

The 336i is a nice amp. Lower end of their tube range, but still a great little device.

I'm caught between a Little Dot MKII and a MKIII. The MKII is cheaper and smaller, but then again, the MKIII is only $40 or so more (~$200 vs ~$240) and sound quality is what really matters, right?

Grrrrr. Sometimes I hate how much I love this stuff.


----------



## Aura

Well, it took much longer than I thought it would, but my Grado's....

....look a bit different







.

Some of you might know what I'm talking about, some of you might not. Expect some pics tomorrow if I get around to it.

Best wishes all.


----------



## Firestorm252

@Aura
is it like your avatar?









on another note:
does owning HD205's and HD555's count for entrance?


----------



## m11a1

Yes! I just ordered the Grado GS-1000, has anyone here tried it?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
Yes! I just ordered the Grado GS-1000, has anyone here tried it?

what are you using for source and amp? Personally I would have went for RS1's


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
what are you using for source and amp? Personally I would have went for RS1's

Two sources, Denon DVD-757 (for cd, a-dvd, sacd) and X-Fi Fatal1ty output through optical to a Denon AVR-687. 3 Amps, the Denon AVR-687, Grado RA-1, and the Woo Audio 6 (just ordered).

The GS-1000's bass and detail is supposed to be better than the RS-1. Those who tried both won't disagree.


----------



## Kluit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
Two sources, Denon DVD-757 (for cd, a-dvd, sacd) and X-Fi Fatal1ty output through optical to a Denon AVR-687. 3 Amps, the Denon AVR-687, Grado RA-1, and the Woo Audio 6 (just ordered).

The GS-1000's bass and detail is supposed to be better than the RS-1. Those who tried both won't disagree.

I decided to go with the RS-1 after listening to them both on a Ray Samuels amp.


----------



## m11a1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kluit* 
I decided to go with the RS-1 after listening to them both on a Ray Samuels amp.

It's different on tube amps.

The RS-1 works fine with SS. However, the GS-1000 is recommended to be powered by a tube amp and when it is, it sounds better than the RS-1.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
Two sources, Denon DVD-757 (for cd, a-dvd, sacd) and X-Fi Fatal1ty output through optical to a Denon AVR-687. 3 Amps, the Denon AVR-687, Grado RA-1, and the Woo Audio 6 (just ordered).

The GS-1000's bass and detail is supposed to be better than the RS-1. Those who tried both won't disagree.

the RA-1 is kinda like a glorified cmoy... the Woo is a pretty decent amp, no idea how it will work with the gs1000 though. Honestly I'd upgrade those sources before dropping so much into headphones.

and there are actually lots and lots of people who have heard both and gone the RS1 route

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kluit* 
I decided to go with the RS-1 after listening to them both on a Ray Samuels amp.

a fine example backing up my point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *m11a1* 
It's different on tube amps.

The RS-1 works fine with SS. However, the GS-1000 is recommended to be powered by a tube amp and when it is, it sounds better than the RS-1.

that is subjective. I'm not saying they aren't good cans, which they are. they are great cans, but if you enjoy the Grado house sound then the gs1000 is not for you.


----------



## Aura

That optical out from the X-Fi will be okay. Certainly a dedicated DAC will be superior in your rig, but I think for now it will be manageable.

As for GS1000 vs. RS1, both are pretty incredible from my understanding. Soloz is right in that the GS1000's sound greatly differs from the normal Grado sound signature. Just something to think about if the GS doesn't quite live up to your expectations (it probably will though







).


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
That optical out from the X-Fi will be okay. Certainly a dedicated DAC will be superior in your rig, but I think for now it will be manageable.

As for GS1000 vs. RS1, both are pretty incredible from my understanding. Soloz is right in that the GS1000's sound greatly differs from the normal Grado sound signature. Just something to think about if the GS doesn't quite live up to your expectations (it probably will though







).

Enough babble! Woodified Grado pictures!

Edit: Oh yes, forgot to post about my dream!







Had a dream last night that I was walking from somewhere or other, and saw an open black duffle bag. Went over, peeked inside, and there were two pairs of K701's, a pair of GS1000s, and some other similarly hi-fi phone that I can't remember now. I jacked the bag (apparently I'm a bad person in my subconscious) and took it back to my dorm room. Of course, there were a few hints that it wasn't real... for example, the K701's were closed. >.>

I woke up before I could put any of them on.









I think I might be getting too into this.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Enough babble! Woodified Grado pictures!

Edit: Oh yes, forgot to post about my dream!







Had a dream last night that I was walking from somewhere or other, and saw an open black duffle bag. Went over, peeked inside, and there were two pairs of K701's, a pair of GS1000s, and some other similarly hi-fi phone that I can't remember now. I jacked the bag (apparently I'm a bad person in my subconscious) and took it back to my dorm room. Of course, there were a few hints that it wasn't real... for example, the K701's were closed. >.>

I woke up before I could put any of them on.









I think I might be getting too into this.

Dude! That's just freakish! I had a dream last night that I left my duffle bag full of headphones on a sidewalk!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Enough babble! Woodified Grado pictures!

LMAO. I went back over to my grandpa's house today, only to discover that he wanted to seal them before doing the wax and polish. Sealer takes roughly 24 hours to set correctly, so I/we must wait until tomorrow for the unveiling. My apologies







.

Quote:

Oh yes, forgot to post about my dream!







Had a dream last night that I was walking from somewhere or other, and saw an open black duffle bag. Went over, peeked inside, and there were two pairs of K701's, a pair of GS1000s, and some other similarly hi-fi phone that I can't remember now. I jacked the bag (apparently I'm a bad person in my subconscious) and took it back to my dorm room. Of course, there were a few hints that it wasn't real... for example, the K701's were closed. >.>

I woke up before I could put any of them on.









I think I might be getting too into this.
Awesome







. You're only getting too into this when components costing a couple grand seem like a reasonable deal.


----------



## Blue_Fire

lulz -Dethklok:The Deathalbum, sounds good, very dynamic music.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
lulz -Dethklok:The Deathalbum, sounds good, very dynamic music.

Nicely mixed considering it's a Metal album indeed. Not really a benchmark though, IMO.


----------



## Namrac

s1rrah, just saw your thread at Head-Fi, what happened to keeping the HD580's as a backup?


----------



## XaNe

i had a dream i was in the 6million theater and i was listing to pinkfloyd sacd


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
s1rrah, just saw your thread at Head-Fi, what happened to keeping the HD580's as a backup?









I still plan on keeping them as backups ... but if someone offers me a decent USB DAC in trade ... then I might consider not having them for back up any more.










(I mean ... they're just sort of hanging off my shelf and all ... and although I do like them ... and don't want to sell them ... I would consider trading them for the right DAC).


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Add me









ALO HFI-780

Burning in now... all that I need atm is for the iBasso D2 to finally come in the mail -_-


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
Add me









ALO HFI-780

Burning in now... all that I need atm is for the iBasso D2 to finally come in the mail -_-

wow, you paid way too much for those cans man. $600 for a $250 pair of cans... that cable isn't worth that much. I coulda gotten you the same thing with a solid silver cable for less... much less.

just found this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/any...49/index2.html

dude, it's one thing when people have money to blow, but I hate to see noobs get taken advantage of like that. I've had people come to me asking for a recable on a good pair of cans and a suggestion on a $100 amp, I've told them to put their recable budget with their amp budget and come back when they'll be able to fully appreciate the new cable.

I don't always agree with a lot of head-fi'ers, but this time they're all correct. Send those cans back, buy a unmodded pair for $250, buy a $300 amp/DAC, then for the extra $140-240 if you really want modded cans send them to a DIY'er or someone who has more reasonable prices. Your rig will sound better and you'll have more, much more for your money.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
wow, you paid way too much for those cans man. $600 for a $250 pair of cans... that cable isn't worth that much. I coulda gotten you the same thing with a solid silver cable for less... much less.

just found this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/any...49/index2.html

dude, it's one thing when people have money to blow, but I hate to see noobs get taken advantage of like that. I've had people come to me asking for a recable on a good pair of cans and a suggestion on a $100 amp, I've told them to put their recable budget with their amp budget and come back when they'll be able to fully appreciate the new cable.

I don't always agree with a lot of head-fi'ers, but this time they're all correct. Send those cans back, buy a unmodded pair for $250, buy a $300 amp/DAC, then for the extra $140-240 if you really want modded cans send them to a DIY'er or someone who has more reasonable prices. Your rig will sound better and you'll have more, much more for your money.

Preach!


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Preach!









But a completely warranted reply imo


----------



## soloz2

For everyone who needs a portable amp but has been unable to justify getting one or have been waiting for a great deal I just posted a killer deal in the FS section. It's a FS/Contest open only to OCN Headphone Club members.

http://www.overclock.net/sale/307950...ml#post3566947


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
wow, you paid way too much for those cans man. $600 for a $250 pair of cans... that cable isn't worth that much. I coulda gotten you the same thing with a solid silver cable for less... much less.

just found this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/any...49/index2.html

dude, it's one thing when people have money to blow, but I hate to see noobs get taken advantage of like that. I've had people come to me asking for a recable on a good pair of cans and a suggestion on a $100 amp, I've told them to put their recable budget with their amp budget and come back when they'll be able to fully appreciate the new cable.

I don't always agree with a lot of head-fi'ers, but this time they're all correct. Send those cans back, buy a unmodded pair for $250, buy a $300 amp/DAC, then for the extra $140-240 if you really want modded cans send them to a DIY'er or someone who has more reasonable prices. Your rig will sound better and you'll have more, much more for your money.

Listen to this man.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Listen to this man.









I did and I'm so happy I took his advice. I love my HD580's. Now I just need a shorter cable.


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm officially on the market for a standalone USB DAC and would love any input anyone can give on 300 dollar or so products (give or take 50 bucks). I'm in no hurry to purchase and it might not be for another two months or more but thought I'd go ahead and start the hair splitting.










So far, some that have caught my eye are the Stella DACS and this one from Pacific Valve:

...










"Musiland" ...

here's the product page at Pacific Valve: http://pacificvalve.us/MusilandMD10.html

...

Anyone know anything about this DAC?


----------



## Chipp

niko-time has one and loves it dearly, last I'd heard. I would give him a shout.


----------



## Niko-Time

I do own one, and still love it. I can't comment on how it sounds stock as I ordered it with a fair few mods in it. It sounded nice USB but I heard a distinct improvement when I used a line out dock, but its great for my lappy where I can't.

I'm currently considering getting the musiland upscaler as I think that will compliment it nicely, but I'm not sure if the price warrants the sound increase.

Is there anything specific you want to know about it? I haven't owned any other external DAC's, but I can vouch that it sounds MUCH better than my X-Fi which i used to own


----------



## Namrac

I'm pretty close to pulling the trigger on a Meier Corda Headfive for $200 shipped on Head-fi... gotta check and make sure I have enough monies, but I'll probably end up purchasing it tomorrow.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I'm officially on the market for a standalone USB DAC and would love any input anyone can give on 300 dollar or so products (give or take 50 bucks). I'm in no hurry to purchase and it might not be for another two months or more but thought I'd go ahead and start the hair splitting.










So far, some that have caught my eye are the Stella DACS and this one from Pacific Valve:

...










"Musiland" ...

here's the product page at Pacific Valve: http://pacificvalve.us/MusilandMD10.html

...

Anyone know anything about this DAC?


the meier move is pretty decent.

if you increase your budget to around $400 you can get a bare bones Twisted Pear Audio Opus. I heard one that was fairly maxed out and it was pretty decent. The version I would like to build is about $500 for dual mono, balanced output


----------



## Namrac

Just sent out payment for the Headfive... *sigh*... there's another $200, poof, gone.


----------



## Kluit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Just sent out payment for the Headfive... *sigh*... there's another $200, poof, gone.

Audio / hifi is fun isn't it


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
wow, you paid way too much for those cans man. $600 for a $250 pair of cans... that cable isn't worth that much. I coulda gotten you the same thing with a solid silver cable for less... much less.

just found this:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/any...49/index2.html

dude, it's one thing when people have money to blow, but I hate to see noobs get taken advantage of like that. I've had people come to me asking for a recable on a good pair of cans and a suggestion on a $100 amp, I've told them to put their recable budget with their amp budget and come back when they'll be able to fully appreciate the new cable.

I don't always agree with a lot of head-fi'ers, but this time they're all correct. Send those cans back, buy a unmodded pair for $250, buy a $300 amp/DAC, then for the extra $140-240 if you really want modded cans send them to a DIY'er or someone who has more reasonable prices. Your rig will sound better and you'll have more, much more for your money.

Actually it was only $450 + $20 shipping, since I got the 20g Vamp version instead of the 18g JL.

I also ditched the $100 amp idea... raised it up to $300. I got a iBasso D2 I'm going to sell soon while I decide on my ideal home amp/dac setup.

I'm also probably going to sell these ALO's... they sound great, but didn't wow me. As such, I'm probably going to go either for stock HFI-780's or some AD2000's. Hopefully, due to the curiosity surrounding these ALO's, I should be able to get a good resale price.

EDIT
Damn... I forgot how comfortable my AD700's were. I'm really leaning towards those AD2000's now







Only thing is the god forsaken mohawk Audiotechnica headphones always give me...


----------



## s1rrah

Continuing my DAC questions, ... has anyone heard anything about the Headroom Micro DAC (non ULTRA, mind you)??

The Ultra DAC is a whopping 700 bucks but I could get one of these standard Micros for around 300 and change.

Any comments?

...










...

Thanks in advance ... I've not done any extensive searches for reviews yet but will be doing so ...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Continuing my DAC questions, ... has anyone heard anything about the Headroom Micro DAC (non ULTRA, mind you)??

The Ultra DAC is a whopping 700 bucks but I could get one of these standard Micros for around 300 and change.

Any comments?

...










...

Thanks in advance ... I've not done any extensive searches for reviews yet but will be doing so ...










Headroom and their products seem to be held in fairly high regard, however, I very rarely see reviews on their products and virtually never see anyone owning them, so I'm not sure what to tell you in that regard.

You might want to look into Zhaolu's products in your price range, they're typically pretty popular.


----------



## soloz2

headroom has some pretty decent products but you pay for the name


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
headroom has some pretty decent products but you pay for the name

Bose?


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Just sent out payment for the Headfive... *sigh*... there's another $200, poof, gone.

Yikes! I'll be interested to read your opinions when it arrives.


----------



## shizdan

Im in with my ATH-A700


----------



## Nights85

I has a pair of Sennheiser HD555's


----------



## gonX

Can you add a set of Marshmallows to my list?


----------



## Aura

GonX - I don't know if you like/dislike the Marshmallow's, but here is a really wonderful mod for them that improves the treble considerably (and in my experience, the bass as well).

It took me a whole 2 minutes to do the mod from start to finish







.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
GonX - I don't know if you like/dislike the Marshmallow's, but here is a really wonderful mod for them that improves the treble considerably (and in my experience, the bass as well).

It took me a whole 2 minutes to do the mod from start to finish







.

I did that a couple of hours ago. I thought they were waay too muddy before, now they sound better, but still too much of a smiley response (non-flat) :/


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I did that a couple of hours ago. I thought they were waay too muddy before, now they sound better, but still too much of a smiley response (non-flat) :/

Well, they are $15 'phones. Don't be too hard on them.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well, they are $15 'phones. Don't be too hard on them.









Considering that, I think they freaking rock







I told my family to get a pair too, so they also got some. They think they sound good just as they are. I haven't told them about the Kramer mod yet, but I think I will soon.


----------



## s1rrah

@Soloz and anyone else who can comment ...

I've received a trade offer involving a NOS Ack! dAck v.1 ...

Does anyone know anything about this DAC? I have no idea what it is and although I find rather frequent mention of it online, I can't find any definitive reviews or product pages ...

FYI: the trade is in response to a post at Head-fi regarding trading my HD580's for a USB DAC ...

Anyone heard of this Ack! thing?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@Soloz and anyone else who can comment ...

I've received a trade offer involving a NOS Ack! dAck v.1 ...

Does anyone know anything about this DAC? I have no idea what it is and although I find rather frequent mention of it online, I can't find any definitive reviews or product pages ...

FYI: the trade is in response to a post at Head-fi regarding trading my HD580's for a USB DAC ...

Anyone heard of this Ack! thing?










heard of it, never heard it... sorry


----------



## s1rrah

As I continue my DAC research, strangely enough, I'm finding my budget ever increasing.

My latest crush is on this pretty thing from Russ Andrews:

...










...

<sigh>


----------



## Namrac

Bad news is, I'm stuck at home for easter with nothing but my laptop and my marshmallows for sound.

Good news is, I should probably be getting my headfive on monday or tuesday. =D


----------



## Chipp

For that sort of budget, I'd start considering the Apogee Mini-DAC s1rrah.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
For that sort of budget, I'd start considering the Apogee Mini-DAC s1rrah.

The Apogee is on my list ...

But between the two, I'd most likely be pushed towards the Russ HP-1 cause it's a tad cheaper, is reviewed rather highly (like the apogee) and the design will work best with my desktop.

I'm a sucker for industrial design and the HP-1 just reaks of subdued utility and function.

The Apogee's well reviewed sound notwithstanding ... it just looks like a radar detector or something that should be hanging off of my car windshield







. I think it would bother me to look at it all the time.

(I'm a visual designer by trade, so pardon if the above seems illogical; eye sores can give me ulcers)


----------



## Chipp

I understand completely







My preferences tend to be just the opposite of yours.


----------



## Namrac

I seem to remember you drooling over the Mini-DAC in this very thread a while back, s1rrah...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I seem to remember you drooling over the Mini-DAC in this very thread a while back, s1rrah...









Oh, believe you me ... the Apogee gets my inner audio geek all worked up.









But if choosing between two similarly reviewed devices, both within a couple hundred bucks of each other ... I could certainly be swayed one way or the other by aesthetics.


----------



## s1rrah

You gotta love Fry's Electronics return policy. No restocking fee. Thirty day window. I've never had so much fun purchasing stuff that I knew I'd return a week later.

One of my favorite things to do (other than actually purchase stuff there) is to buy something simply to review/look at/listen to or test which I know I'll be taking back.

Such is the case with this Denon CD/DVD player that I picked up today. I mean, I bought it (170 bucks) just to play with for a week or two and I tentatively plan to return it after a sufficient time demo'ing.

But man. It really sounds good. Very full and textured. Better than my X-fi by a significant margin. And I absolutely love the MP3/WMA capability

Otherwise, I know nothing about it; just a random wild hair test purchase:

...

*Denon DVD-558* (CDR/DVD/DVD-R/MP3/WMA/etc. player)

...










...










...










...










...

MP3 performance, like I said, is markedly better than my X-fi Elite Pro. More natural, "bigger" and quite a bit better resolution.

If it would play double layer DVD's, I might keep it.

I do very much like the ability to copy my MP3 collection, folder structures and all, to a DVD-R disc and then have it all navigable on my TV. That's so so nice!

...

Anyway ... to any of you more versed in CD players ... do any other models/makes come to mind that would sound better and give me the same ability to browse MP3 discs like this?

I'm searching for desktop DAC's but if I can find one integrated with a good MP3 player like this Denon, then I might just end up using such as this for my main player.

...


----------



## Blue_Fire

lol s1rrah you are crazy dude, but i like the way you think.


----------



## Aura

Chicago Mini-Meet - April 19th.

Just confirmed my attendance - time to expose myself to the real toys in this hobby. Ray Samuels is sponsering, it's at Skylab's house, what more can you ask for?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Chicago Mini-Meet - April 19th.

Just confirmed my attendance - time to expose myself to the real toys in this hobby. Ray Samuels is sponsering, it's at Skylab's house, what more can you ask for?

you lucky duck :[ sigh. i wish i could attend a mini meet, but my wallet would weep in fear


----------



## Mikecdm

Those mini-meets are no joke, I attended one last year in DFW and some of the people had some really impressive stuff. Was a real joy to listen to music on their gear.


----------



## i_hax

Figured it wasn't necessary for me to create an entire thread for this question...

I recently got a set of Sony MDR-V500 (the DJ headphones) on the cheap from a friend... I'm curious what you all think of them. Are they any good?

*I most often use my stereo, Sansui AU-8500 w/ Paradigm Studio 20's, but comparing that to headphones is sorta difficult*


----------



## Crazy9000

Just got some UE super.fi 5 pro IEM's. Won't be able to use them much untill I get an mp3 player though lol.

BTW could anyone suggest a decent amp for my denon d2000's, or at least a few to look into? I'm thinking about getting an amp after I get birthday money in a few weeks.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Update on my ALO HFI-780V's driven by iBasso D2:

WOW. At about 150 hours these babies really opened up. The brightness that has kept me from turning up the volume beyond medium has subsided somewhat, which is the most noticeable difference. Music is pretty f'ing amazing now. However, I'm still going to sell them







I really, really have a hankering to try some Markl D2000's.

Oh, and Crazy9000: I've heard that low impedance cans like the D2000 need a high current amplifier, or something like that. Anyway, the CKKIII is a well regarded high current amplifier (or w/e it's called) and so would fit the bill nicely. There's a good used deal on Head-Fi for $175 shipped for one right now. Once I get the D2000, if I like the sound I'll most likely be getting a CKKIII as well.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
Update on my ALO HFI-780V's driven by iBasso D2:

WOW. At about 150 hours these babies really opened up. The brightness that has kept me from turning up the volume beyond medium has subsided somewhat, which is the most noticeable difference. Music is pretty f'ing amazing now. However, I'm still going to sell them







I really, really have a hankering to try some Markl D2000's.

Oh come on, what you *really* want to try are markl D5000's







.


----------



## s1rrah

So, with some reluctance and only because I'm gaming for a USB DAC, I put my HD580's up for sale today on Head-fi.

They lasted 10 minutes before being bought and I got exactly what I payed for them.

...

Anyway ...

I also offloaded my Yamaha studio monitors and so hopefully I'll be able to try a new DAC soon.

...

Here's one I'm loosely considering at Head-fi:

...










...

Can anyone comment on the Constantine (or even it's tubed big brother, the Paradesea?).


----------



## soloz2

heard good things about the paradesea


----------



## txtmstrjoe

May I join?









I've been enjoying my Audio Technica ATH-A700s for the last couple of days so much, the Klipsch 2.1 THXs are starting to complain of neglect!


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Huzzah! broke another pair of 555's, oh my.

*note to self* remember to unplug headphones before
running out of room. lol


----------



## XaNe

i got that with my ipod my adapter for my hd555's when i ran off my bus with them on it pryied open my ipod destryoing the ipod jack


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
Huzzah! broke another pair of 555's, oh my.

*note to self* remember to unplug headphones before
running out of room. lol

pics? parts can be replaced relatively cheap :]
cable?
http://shop.sennheiserusa.com/retail...ct_prod=510626


----------



## Bakes

Well, I got some Audio-TechnicÃ¡ ATH-3. Very old, but very nice sound. Somewhere between budget and audiophile, I think.


----------



## .Sup

Ad me plz. Sennheiser HD555


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[FH415] LOKI* 
Huzzah! broke another pair of 555's, oh my.

*note to self* remember to unplug headphones before
running out of room. lol

if it's the cable that can be fixed with a drop in replacement. You can get an OEM one from SennUSA or an aftermarket one from... well I only know of one boutique cable company that makes them...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if it's the cable that can be fixed with a drop in replacement. You can get an OEM one from SennUSA or an aftermarket one from... well I only know of one boutique cable company that makes them...









*cough* *cough* Bad boy


----------



## s1rrah

Just a little PSA to any Grado owners out there ...

Do yourselves a favor and hunt down, buy or otherwise listen to this incredible release from a pretty much unknown old school German stoner rock band (circa 1972 or so).

This band, and many of the same period, are the undisputed spiritual predecessors to current day stoner rock favs such as Fu Manchu, Sleep, Kyuss and Sugartooth.

Gaze upon the glory of ...

...

Night Sun
_"Mournin"_

...










...

When listening through my Grado RS1's ... the insanely fuzzy tube tones of this bands guitars and the backing organs, saxophones and drums all combine to equal near listening perfection (even a 256kbs mp3!).

Anyway, diligent purchasers/searchers will be able to find this release. It's out there and it's highly highly recommended to anyone who likes classic/stoner, old school guitar rock. So so good.

...

Here's some notes regarding this particular release from aka "ChrisGoesRock":

...

_Night Sun were a German heavy prog/metal band consisting of Bruno Schaab (vocals, bass), Walter Kirchgassner (guitar), Knut Rossler (organ, piano, trumpet, bassoon) and Ulrich Staudt (drums).

Their only album, Mournin', was released in 1972 on Polydor's Zebra label. Schaab's vocals recalled the screams of Ian Gillan from Deep Purple. The group played a loud, Deep Purple/Black Sabbath/Led Zeppelin style rock, with a characteristic "heavy progressive" instrumentation of twin guitars, organ, bass and drums. The album was produced by Konrad Plank at the Windrose Studio, Hamburg.

With their sudden shifts of rhythm structures, guitar-with-organ riffing style and some studio effects, particularly phasing, Night Sun fortunately never went too close to the ordinary boogie and rock'n'roll trap.

Their sound consisted of many elements, all of which will be of interest to fans of Thrash, Stoner, Doom, Power and Prog Metal, and their 1970's roots.

Night Sun's origins lay in the late-60's jazz band Take Five who were popular in the Rhine Neckar Area of Germany.

Take Five consisted of Werner "Steff" Stephan (vocals), Edmund Seiboth (trumpet), Knut RÃ¶ssler (saxes/trombone/flute/keyboards), Freddie MÃ¼nster (saxes), Frieder Schmitt (keyboards/voc), Hans Brandeis (guitar/vocals), Torsten duke (bass/vocals) and Karl-Heinz weber (drums).

Various members from this band went on to be part of Night Sun Mournin' and Kin Ping Meh.

Kin Ping Meh had a reasonably successful career through the seventies with 5 studio and 2 live LPs.

Night Sun Mournin' soon shortened their name to just Night Sun, during which time they went through various line-up changes until their 1972 recording of the Mournin' LP.

Night Sun had only moderate local success and after the leaving of Schaab and Kirchgassner in 1972, the band split in 1973.

After the demise of the group, Bruno Schaab briefly joined Guru Guru, where his contribution was notable on the track, "The Story Of Life"._

...

Live long.

Prosper.


----------



## gr1mo

Audio technica ath-a700's. Pics are in my profile photos.


----------



## s1rrah

While taking a break from listening, I just had to shoot a few pics:

...

*Bliss(tm):*

...










...

_(my camera hand could have been better ... but then again, I've had a few)_

...

Did some A/B tests with my RS1's and SE530's ... using some of my recently acquired early 70's stoner rock as the benchmark ... and I was quite surprised to find that the SE530's were nearly as lovely and detailed as the RS1's ... but they fell short just a tad in the soundstage area.

Still ...

The SE530's were just about as uber enjoyable on the guitar laden tracks as were the RS1's and that's no small feat (the size of the SE530's not withstanding, of course).

In the most honest of decisions, the RS1's would come out on top ... just because they are so lifelike and "roomlike" ... but the SE530's are not that far behind; they just can't compete with the gorgeous soundstage of the RS1's.

I also really enjoyed the isolation that the Shure's provided (neatly blocked out the fan-sounds of my computer).










Keeping the club alive and all.


----------



## gr1mo

Here are some quick snaps, I'm in the market for some grados or something really special for music, now! I need some recommendations guys. I feel like spending no more than $200







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Here are some quick snaps, I'm in the market for some grados or something really special for music, now! I need some recommendations guys. I feel like spending no more than $200







.

Under 200?

Two very different cans come to mind as some of the best in that price range:

1. *Sennheiser HD580's*: Fantastic headphones, great bass impact and soundstage; basically, HD600's with different grills. I'd have to say they are probably the best sub 200 dollar headphone you could ever find if you want tight and ample bass while also sounding good with just about all other types of music. I had mine for about a month and listened extensively. The main thing that comes to mind is that they were generally good sounding with all types of music. *You'll need a decent amp to drive them adequately.*

2. *Grado SR225's*: For rock and chamber music, I'd take these over the HD580's; there's just not another headphone I know of that can compare to the Grado's detail and on-stage like presence. The HD580's will set you about 15 rows back in the audience whereas the Grado SR225's will have you sitting on stage with the performers. It really is that dramatic of a difference and between the Senns and the Grados it's just a matter of preference and listening material. The 225's are not as capable as the HD580's in the bass department, but the Grados nonetheless are better in the departments of detail, midrange and the way they DEMAND that you take part in the performance. Some folks have problems with the high frequencies, which can get painful if you listen too loud. *Very easy to drive, an amp is gravy but not at all necessary.*

...

Those are the two I'd be considering ...

EDIT: I mention these as sub $200 dollar headphones only because you can find them used for under 200 dollars. The Grados sell new for more than that but the deals are out there if you look. Also, the HD580's can be found new for 160ish if you dig around.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I mention these as sub $200 dollar headphones only because you can find them used for under 200 dollars. The Grados sell new for more than that but the deals are out there if you look. Also, the HD580's can be found new for 160ish if you dig around.

A new pair of Grado SR225's can be found @ www.ttvj.com for $195, just in case used headphones don't appeal to you. I will say that buying used will save you a boatload of cash though.

Speaking of buying used, if I can move my X-Fi within the next couple of days I will most likely be grabbing Kamal's pair of DT770 600 Ohms over at Head-Fi.

*Raise your hand if you want to see me Darth them!*









~~~

Since we're doing glamour shots, I have an AKG/Grado showdown:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
A new pair of Grado SR225's can be found @ www.ttvj.com for $195, just in case used headphones don't appeal to you. I will say that buying used will save you a boatload of cash though.

Speaking of buying used, if I can move my X-Fi within the next couple of days I will most likely be grabbing

Selling X-fi's FTW!!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Selling X-fi's FTW!!










Sold mine last week =D


----------



## [FH415] LOKI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if it's the cable that can be fixed with a drop in replacement. You can get an OEM one from SennUSA or an aftermarket one from... well I only know of one boutique cable company that makes them...









lol soloz2,

na i totalled the driver casing on the left side and damaged the internal jack.
It's cool though got a new pair today, just started my 90 hour break in,
oh the joy.


----------



## gr1mo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Under 200?

Two very different cans come to mind as some of the best in that price range:

1. *Sennheiser HD580's*: Fantastic headphones, great bass impact and soundstage; basically, HD600's with different grills. I'd have to say they are probably the best sub 200 dollar headphone you could ever find if you want tight and ample bass while also sounding good with just about all other types of music. I had mine for about a month and listened extensively. The main thing that comes to mind is that they were generally good sounding with all types of music. *You'll need a decent amp to drive them adequately.*

2. *Grado SR225's*: For rock and chamber music, I'd take these over the HD580's; there's just not another headphone I know of that can compare to the Grado's detail and on-stage like presence. The HD580's will set you about 15 rows back in the audience whereas the Grado SR225's will have you sitting on stage with the performers. It really is that dramatic of a difference and between the Senns and the Grados it's just a matter of preference and listening material. The 225's are not as capable as the HD580's in the bass department, but the Grados nonetheless are better in the departments of detail, midrange and the way they DEMAND that you take part in the performance. Some folks have problems with the high frequencies, which can get painful if you listen too loud. *Very easy to drive, an amp is gravy but not at all necessary.*

...

Those are the two I'd be considering ...

EDIT: I mention these as sub $200 dollar headphones only because you can find them used for under 200 dollars. The Grados sell new for more than that but the deals are out there if you look. Also, the HD580's can be found new for 160ish if you dig around.










Thanks alot man, I'll be ordering the Grado SR-225's, I'll post a review and pics when I do







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Thanks alot man, I'll be ordering the Grado SR-225's, I'll post a review and pics when I do







.

You'll love them. I sure do love mine







.

Looking forward to impressions!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Thanks alot man, I'll be ordering the Grado SR-225's, I'll post a review and pics when I do







.

Looking forward to your thoughts on them.

(as an aside): I've been listening to 1970's garage/stoner rock bands on my RS1's for, literally, about six hours now ... all the while A/B comparing with my Shure SE530's ... and, I just have to confess ...

Even though the Shure's make a strong showing ... they simply can't compete with the Grado's when it comes to reproducing rock music played through tube amps (think, Orange(tm), Marshall(tm), etc.). The fuzz, warm tone of such recordings is just perfect for the Grados.

Hope you like them.


----------



## Aura

I seek solitude and rest here in the headphone club. People are getting a little carried away with Creative's recent actions, agreed?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I seek solitude and rest here in the headphone club. People are getting a little carried away with Creative's recent actions, agreed?

It's being blown out of proportion, certainly.

But sound cards suck anyway. External DACs ftw.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
But sound cards suck anyway. External DACs ftw.

QFT, as painful as it may be for some.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
It's being blown out of proportion, certainly.

But sound cards suck anyway. External DACs ftw.

Agreed on the Creative thing.

I might be going the way of the DAC soon.









Is the USB 0404 the best price/performance DAC out there?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Agreed on the Creative thing.

I might be going the way of the DAC soon.









Is the USB 0404 the best price/performance DAC out there?

It's up there certainly. Another good candidate would be the iBasso D1 or D2, but they run around $200 last I checked (and that might be a used price as well).

The only issue with the E-MU is that you may have trouble finding it on sale, apparently retailers have stopped gouging the price of it. Then again, you're still in the process of considering DAC's, so you have time







.


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, the price just recently got jacked up to $200, before it was well below $150.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It's up there certainly. Another good candidate would be the iBasso D1 or D2, but they run around $200 last I checked (and that might be a used price as well).

The only issue with the E-MU is that you may have trouble finding it on sale, apparently retailers have stopped gouging the price of it. Then again, you're still in the process of considering DAC's, so you have time







.

I've seen one or two on [H] and HeadFi for around $150 last time I checked, but I could be mistaken. Although used, that's roughly $50 less than most retailers.

Sound about right?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've seen one or two on [H] and HeadFi for around $150 last time I checked, but I could be mistaken. Although used, that's roughly $50 less than most retailers.

Sound about right?

Yep, that sounds realistic. If you're willing, might want to consider grabbing one of them used sooner rather than later.

The DAC portion can be described as "cold". It is very transparent and allows for critical/analytical listening. If you're looking for detail, the E-MU would be your ticket.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yep, that sounds realistic. If you're willing, might want to consider grabbing one of them used sooner rather than later.

The DAC portion can be described as "cold". It is very transparent and allows for critical/analytical listening. If you're looking for detail, the E-MU would be your ticket.

im trying to sell some of my stuff so i can invest in a set of new cans :[
hope someone wil buy my ipod/xbox controller/voice recorder

i want some DT's SO BAD. :[ have you been able to find instructions
on how Darth beyer them aura? cause, they're freaking expensive and
i think i know a guy who can do a good job cuttin wood :O


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
im trying to sell some of my stuff so i can invest in a set of new cans :[
hope someone wil buy my ipod/xbox controller/voice recorder

i want some DT's SO BAD. :[ have you been able to find instructions
on how Darth beyer them aura? cause, they're freaking expensive and
i think i know a guy who can do a good job cuttin wood :O









I'm slowly gaining some insight. The thing I must continue to remind myself is to differentiate from Headphile. Larry does amazing work and no doubt is at the forefront of this niche market, and I would feel ashamed to simply copy his design without trying to innovate and keep mine unique.

2 very important events coming up:

1) Going to the meet. Skylab owns 3-4 Darths that I will be able to test myself.

2) Buying a pair of stock Beyers. This would be my test dummy (possibly crash dummy if I get in over my head







). I'd rather botch my own pair instead of someone else's.

Take care 'lipid.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'm slowly gaining some insight. The thing I must continue to remind myself is to differentiate from Headphile. Larry does amazing work and no doubt is at the forefront of this niche market, and I would feel ashamed to simply copy his design without trying to innovate and keep mine unique.

2 very important events coming up:

1) Going to the meet. Skylab owns 3-4 Darths that I will be able to test myself.

2) Buying a pair of stock Beyers. This would be my test dummy (possibly crash dummy if I get in over my head







). I'd rather botch my own pair instead of someone else's.

Take care 'lipid.

I heard larry has to cut the cans sides off to fix the wood on, sigh, i just can't spend 300$ on wooding them, i'd go for a nice amp first like a DV or something. +rep for you


----------



## Anoos

What headphones are good for gaming and watching movies and are ubder 200USD?? I curently have Philips SHP895.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I heard larry has to cut the cans sides off to fix the wood on, sigh, i just can't spend 300$ on wooding them, i'd go for a nice amp first like a DV or something. +rep for you

Mine are first. Get in line >.>


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Mine are first. Get in line >.>
















Pfffttt, to the death i'll fight! but i did find a DIY for darth beyers!
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/my-...k-hehe-207185/


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yep, that sounds realistic. If you're willing, might want to consider grabbing one of them used sooner rather than later.

The DAC portion can be described as "cold". It is very transparent and allows for critical/analytical listening. If you're looking for detail, the E-MU would be your ticket.

I can't seem to find anyone selling any E-MUs as of right now. I'd like to get one sooner than later.

Do you know of a legitimate place to find one cheap?

This just popped up in a search. What do you think?
http://store.sunwilltech.com/69598.html


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I can't seem to find anyone selling any E-MUs as of right now. I'd like to get one sooner than later.

Do you know of a legitimate place to find one cheap?

This just popped up in a search. What do you think?
http://store.sunwilltech.com/69598.html

If that site/deal is legit ... then I'd say jump on it immediately.

I'm almost tempted myself ...









(I very nearly pulled the trig on that particular deal but backed off at the last moment)

I've had a USB 0404 before and loved it ... but for the time being I'm operating under some fairly strict budgetary rules and so didn't go ahead with the purchase.

For 120 US, though ... I can't believe you'll find a better deal on the 0404.

???


----------



## TheLegend

I am able to pay with Paypal on the site so I think I'm going to go ahead and order it.

If for some reason it doesn't show up, Paypal will refund the money. Wish me luck.


----------



## Namrac

If you do end up receiving it, you won't be disappointed. I was very pleased with the detail and clarity.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
If you do end up receiving it, you won't be disappointed. I was very pleased with the detail and clarity.

Aww hell.

Having demo'd one myself ... and considering (and Namrac agrees) that it's a mighty decent USB DAC ... I just can't (maybe) resist dropping the very agreeable 120 dollars to offload my Elite Pro ...

Truly.

My experience with the EMU 0404, all three weeks of it, clearly found it far superior to my X-fi Elite Pro in regards to straight up music listening. Much more transparent, much more detailed and true.

In comparison, the X-fi just seemed "blurred around the edges" or something. (and still does, since it's my main listening machine at the moment).

My past jibes aside ... I do still like the X-fi for my DVD movie watching; love the mode switcher!

...

But still ... regarding the possible RE-purchase of an EMU 0404 USb...

There's just nothing worse than having a headphone/hi-fi addiction while having 400 bucks sitting in one's paypal account. (!!!!)










...

BTW ...

Since it involves decent music and all ...

Thought I'd go ahead and repost a mention from the Insomniac's thread (may it LIVE LONG!):

...












...

A lot of beers went into the making of that video.


----------



## Namrac

I tried A/Bing between my E-Mu and the X-Fi XM, and was kind of appalled at how much better the 0404 sounds. It's in the same sort of price bracket as the X-Fi range, but it's just miles better. Sold my X-Fi shortly after the A/Bing


----------



## wigseryc

Could this be the start of something special??

One thing that struck me initially about these, is the gauge of the wire, it's pretty damn thick!

So far so good, just need to find me some new ear pads now, and then i'm set.


----------



## XaNe

my headyphones


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Could this be the start of something special??

Yes







.

Congrats on a rock-solid entry into the hobby.

You may want to replace the current "comfy" pads with a pair of Grado Bowls.


----------



## wigseryc

SR-60 Pads

or

SR-80+ Pads

What are the pros and cons with these. Will the SR80 Pads fit on my 60's ?

Never ever thought i'd see myself spending Â£20 on two pieces of foam before.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 

What are the pros and cons with these. Will the SR80 Pads fit on my 60's ?

Never ever thought i'd see myself spending Â£20 on two pieces of foam before.

The link you provided to the SR-80 pads look very strange. True Grado Bowls are made of a much denser foam and are clearly shaped, while the ones pictured in your link appear to be soft and misshaped.

The link I provided to ttvj.com does ship internationally, and I can guarantee that they are true Grado Bowls.

I'm not exactly rehearsed in the differences between bowls and comfies since I have not tried the latter. What I can determine simply from design:

1) Comfies will have a slight muddiness to the sound because they rest your ears closer to the driver and sit a layer of foam directly over the driver.

2) Comfort is subjective. For example, Grado Flats are supposed to be more comfortable than Bowls, but I disagree with this myself.

3) Bowls will rest your ears farther from the driver, creating a larger soundstage and more clarity/detail within the music.

In my opinion, Bowls were intended to be the reference set of pads for all Grado's. There is a reason that they are packaged with the 80, 125, 225, 325i, RS-1, and RS-2.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
The link you provided to the SR-80 pads look very strange. True Grado Bowls are made of a much denser foam and are clearly shaped, while the ones pictured in your link appear to be soft and misshaped.

The link I provided to ttvj.com does ship internationally, and I can guarantee that they are true Grado Bowls.

I'm not exactly rehearsed in the differences between bowls and comfies since I have not tried the latter. What I can determine simply from design:

1) Comfies will have a slight muddiness to the sound because they rest your ears closer to the driver and sit a layer of foam directly over the driver.

2) Comfort is subjective. For example, Grado Flats are supposed to be more comfortable than Bowls, but I disagree with this myself.

3) Bowls will rest your ears farther from the driver, creating a larger soundstage and more clarity/detail within the music.

In my opinion, Bowls were intended to be the reference set of pads for all Grado's. There is a reason that they are packaged with the 80, 125, 225, 325i, RS-1, and RS-2.









BIGBOWLS!

But yes, bowls are probably your best option, and you might even save some coin since the USD is so weak right now.

Edit: S1rrah, just buy it already. You know you want to.


----------



## wigseryc

Bit the bullet. Bowls ordered from TTVJ's.. $24 delivered to my door. Excellent.

Paypal'd as well, even better.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Bit the bullet. Bowls ordered from TTVJ's.. $24 delivered to my door. Excellent.

Paypal'd as well, even better.

Nicely done. Make sure to wash them with shampoo and warm water at some point - improves comfort a good bit.

Also, bowls can be taped to improve bass impact (not quantity so much). Here's a pic:










Electrical tape works best. It matches in color and won't harm the pads in anyway.


----------



## wigseryc

Shampoo and warm water - check.

I've noticed the tape mod on yours (which by the way, i think look brilliant) and S1rrah's, think i'll try it out after i'm used to the Bowled sound, so's i can hear the changes and what not.


----------



## binormalkilla

You can add me for me HD555s







I love them (when I use them)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Nicely done. Make sure to wash them with shampoo and warm water at some point - improves comfort a good bit.
Also, bowls can be taped to improve bass impact (not quantity so much).

Electrical tape works best. It matches in color and won't harm the pads in anyway.

Errr its pics and info like yours that make me consider the SR's over the DTs, i want that bass slam, but i do love rock. on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the DT's on bass quanitity, how would you rate your SR's?

anyone have an LOD cable i could borrow







? haha, i'll pay shipping. i want to go to a store in san diego and try out the grados but i dont have an LOD for my amp/ipod :[ thanks







!


----------



## Namrac

He hasn't listened to DT770's, unfortunately. Also, remember that his SR225s are very heavily modded...

Also note that my music is about 85% metal/hard rock, the DT770's are no slouches in the rock department.

Anyway, currently the leading bidder on a pair of HD580's with HD650 cable on ebay. Wish me luck. =D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
He hasn't listened to DT770's, unfortunately. Also, remember that his SR225s are very heavily modded...

Anyway, currently the leading bidder on a pair of HD580's with HD650 cable on ebay. Wish me luck. =D

HD580's: super fun headphones. Best deal in critical listening cans that I can think of. Way way better than the general asking price indicates. Also, superbly good with techno and other bass emphasized genres (including jazz). Just need some juice running to them to make them sing.

I regretted having to sell my own pair recently ... but other sorts of upgraditis afflicted me ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Errr its pics and info like yours that make me consider the SR's over the DTs, i want that bass slam, but i do love rock. on a scale from 1-10, 10 being the DT's on bass quanitity, how would you rate your SR's?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
He hasn't listened to DT770's, unfortunately. Also, remember that his SR225s are very heavily modded...

Also note that my music is about 85% metal/hard rock, the DT770's are no slouches in the rock department.

Namrac is correct, I have yet to hear Beyers. I have a very good idea of what they sound like however. As for my Grado's, I knew them intimately before doing the woody - this is probably why I noticed changes later on. Rating at stock - 6.5, maybe 7/10. Rating with woody - 7.5, possibly 8/10. Keep in mind this is just quantity of bass.

This is a post of mine in a different thread, maybe it can give you an idea of my stance:

Quote:

OP - now define exactly what you want in bass. For example, I like tight, controlled bass that still retains its proper place within the rest of the music. Others like massive amounts of resonating bass that really pushes beyond the rest of the instrumentation.

Beyer DT770's are great cans, no question. But there are different signatures of bass that I think we need to take into consideration here. If you're like me, you would love Grado SR225's. If you want to pound that low freq-goodness into your ears, then indeed Beyers would do the trick. It's all a matter of taste.
Grado does not overwhelm you with bass. It places it within the music very deliberately to give you a fuller presentation with the rest of the music. Grado is both notorious and famous for the forward presentation - but if there is one area which does not feel so forward it is undoubtedly bass. Compared to the treble, mids, and vocals, the bass is laid back considerably. Keep in mind I'm talking about the 225's specifically; s1rrah has reaffirmed on occasion that the RS1 is vastly superior in bass, but as for exactly how I cannot recall at the moment.

I do not believe that bass can make/break a rock song. It contains so many more elements. The trick is to choose which elements are important to you.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
s1rrah has reaffirmed on occasion that the RS1 is vastly superior in bass, but as for exactly how I cannot recall at the moment.

I do not believe that bass can make/break a rock song. It contains so many more elements. The trick is to choose which elements are important to you.

The main difference regarding the RS1's vs. the SR225's in the bass category is not really in regards to just the bass frequencies, though that too is very different.

But more so ... it's that, with the RS1's, the entire frequency range is much 'thicker' and more rich. Stumbling for words here, but the term, "thick" keeps coming to mind.

The overall mix is just more _thick_ and more textured with the RS1's than with the SR225's ... this is most obviously due to an entirely different transducer/driver design than that which is used in the SR225's.

Regarding bass frequencies alone?

Yes, the impact is x2 over the SR225's and the volume ceiling is higher (without rattling the cans off your head and all!).










The above comments are generated from extensive listening and A/B comparisons of my RS1's with a completely unmodded set of SR225's I also have here; I've wasted hours on it ... trust me.

I'd love to hear Aura's modded SR225's to see what sort of tone is generated from the use of wood housings. I'm sure it's significantly different than the stock 225's.

...

But that said ...

I think it's safe to say: Bass cans the Grados _are not_.

They are refined and _uber 37173_ detailed listening cans, _FIRST_ ...

And if they happen to sound bass friendly on certain tracks ... well then, that's second to the details ... and just gravy.










_(personally, ... my own skewed tastes not withstanding ... when I want to listen to bass-centric tracks, I just squeeze in my SE530's and hit the bass circuit on my XM4 (with the AD822 OPAMP, mind you). I haven't heard the full sized cans that can knock my head off with bass like the Shures can; ... they're RELENTLESS in the bass genres! And I've listened to DT880s, HD650s, HD580s and even a couple of 12" subwoofers ... yet none of them can touch the SE530's)_


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

_(personally, ... my own skewed tastes not withstanding ... when I want to listen to bass-centric tracks, I just squeeze in my SE530's and hit the bass circuit on my XM4 (with the AD822 OPAMP, mind you). I haven't heard the full sized cans that can knock my head off with bass like the Shures can; ... they're RELENTLESS in the bass genres! And I've listened to DT880s, HD650s, HD580s and even a couple of 12" subwoofers ... yet none of them can touch the SE530's)_

It's hard to beat bass that hits such a low freq that it is felt in your chest, beating along with your heart







.


----------



## s1rrah

This has been posted before (I think by Chipp) ... but it's worth another nod since the recordings are so very fine for benchmark listening.


Free Ultrasone Demo CD

Also, ... other than the direct download link above, here's the permalink for it's mention at head-fi: Thread

...

BTW ... listening to Nick Drake at the moment ... "The Thoughts of Mary Jane" from his album, "Five Leaves Left" ... (oh *****3!!) now Simon and Garfunkel is cueing up! ... gotta love Media Jukebox







)

...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
This has been posted before (I think by Chipp) ... but it's worth another nod since the recordings are so very fine for benchmark listening.


Free Ultrasone Demo CD

Also, ... other than the direct download link above, here's the permalink for it's mention at head-fi: Thread

...

BTW ... listening to Nick Drake at the moment ... "The Thoughts of Mary Jane" from his album, "Five Leaves Left" ... (oh *****3!!) now Simon and Garfunkel is cueing up! ... gotta love Media Jukebox







)

...










It's a goodie. I was actually listening to some of the pipe organ tracks today.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Anyway, currently the leading bidder on a pair of HD580's with HD650 cable on ebay. Wish me luck. =D

You are on the upgrade fast track my friend.









I'll be upgrading my audio equipment once I graduate and start pulling in some real cash. 6 weeks and counting.

Do you still have the cMoy amp or were you just planning on getting it a while back? Planning in using it with the HD580s?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
You are on the upgrade fast track my friend.









I'll be upgrading my audio equipment once I graduate and start pulling in some real cash. 6 weeks and counting.

Do you still have the cMoy amp or were you just planning on getting it a while back? Planning in using it with the HD580s?

Still got the CMOY, but it's a POS. I've got a Meier Corda Headfive that should be here anyday (actually, it's late...). And the HD580 is more for a compliment to my DT770s than an upgrade for them.


----------



## TheLegend

*d*(>_<)*b*


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It's up there certainly. Another good candidate would be the iBasso D1 or D2, but they run around $200 last I checked (and that might be a used price as well).

The only issue with the E-MU is that you may have trouble finding it on sale, apparently retailers have stopped gouging the price of it. Then again, you're still in the process of considering DAC's, so you have time







.

What is the difference between the iBasso D1 and D2? It is portable as where the 0404 USB is not correct?

I read the D2 is an amp/DAC in one. Is this correct? Which is the better option between the D1,D2, and 0404 USB?


----------



## The Rider

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
BTW ... listening to Nick Drake at the moment ... "The Thoughts of Mary Jane" from his album, "Five Leaves Left" ...

Just prompted to me to listen to the tortured genius myself...


----------



## Namrac

I'm starting to get a little pissed... I purchased the headfive from a seller on Head-Fi on March 18th (that's a full 2 weeks ago), who promised he would send it out the next day. After not hearing anything for a while, I sent him a PM asking what was up, and he responded that some things had come up and that he would send it out the next day, with upgraded shipping. This was last tuesday, and I still have not received it, or heard anything from him since last week... I really hope it comes through in the next few days, or I'll have to go through paypal... blech.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
What is the difference between the iBasso D1 and D2? It is portable as where the 0404 USB is not correct?

I read the D2 is an amp/DAC in one. Is this correct? Which is the better option between the D1,D2, and 0404 USB?

I've wanted to hear the D1 myself but haven't had a chance.

The biggest difference between the D1 and D2 is that the D1 can be used as a standalone DAC (has line out) or with it's internal headphone amp; the D2 can only be used as a DAC that feeds it's own internal amp (no line out).

I'm pretty sure that's accurate enough but do some more research. I would like to get a D1, myself so I can feed other amps with it.

Don't know how these compare to the 0404 though ...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I've wanted to hear the D1 myself but haven't had a chance.

The biggest difference between the D1 and D2 is that the D1 can be used as a standalone DAC (has line out) or with it's internal headphone amp; the D2 can only be used as a DAC that feeds it's own internal amp (no line out).

I'm pretty sure that's accurate enough but do some more research. I would like to get a D1, myself so I can feed other amps with it.

Don't know how these compare to the 0404 though ...

I've been trying to research on Head-Fi and other sites how the D1 and D2 compare to the 0404, but so far nothing definitive is popping out.

Thanks for the clarification on the iBrasso DACs.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've been trying to research on Head-Fi and other sites how the D1 and D2 compare to the 0404, but so far nothing definitive is popping out.

iBasso D1 sounds noticeably better than the 0404. In what ways, I'm not sure, but I would assume overall transparency since that seems to be one of the main benefits of DAC's in the first place.

Also keep in mind that the D1 can have its opamp rolled to greatly influence/improve the DAC portion (there is a thread over @ Head-Fi that is hundreds of pages long consisting of all the info you'd ever want to know about it). I may have purchased one myself had the 0404 not been such a great deal at the time.


----------



## TheLegend

Thanks Aura.









Also, recently I've thought about my upgrade path with regard to new headphones for the future. Currently I have a pair of HD555s. I mainly listen to bands like Eve 6, Better than Ezra, Foo Fighters, Cake, and Pearl Jam.

Would I be better off with another pair of Senn's such as the 595s or 600s or should I consider a pair of Grados? Are the DT770/80 more for metal and heavy rock otherwise they could also be a consideration.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Thanks Aura.









Also, recently I've thought about my upgrade path with regard to new headphones for the future. Currently I have a pair of HD555s. I mainly listen to bands like Eve 6, Better than Ezra, Foo Fighters, Cake, and Pearl Jam.

Would I be better off with another pair of Senn's such as the 595s or 600s or should I consider a pair of Grados? Are the DT770/80 more for metal and heavy rock otherwise they could also be a consideration.

I loved my HD555s, they sounded great for some of my lighter stuff, but they're definitely not a rock can.

I will say that Eve 6 sounds incredible with my beyers. Especially On The Roof Again. =D


----------



## Aura

Avoid Sennheiser with rock. It won't sound bad or anything, it's simply that a brand like Grado is dedicated to rock and is a staple for the genre (a very broad genre, mind you - I'm talking everything from classic to metal).

The Beyer 770 vs. Grado (any model) has come up a number of times recently. When I get to listen to a pair of Beyers or buy them for myself I am going to create a dedicated thread just for this specific comparison which will make it easier for others to reference. I don't really feel comfortable trying to voice my opinion to such a frequent extent when I haven't heard Beyers for myself.


----------



## Danavas

Sign me up.

Audio Technica ATH-A700
Audio Technica ATH-M50
Sony MDR-V700DJ


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Take the ALO 780's off my name. Add Denon D2000's









I still have my ALO 780's, but my buyer hasn't sent me the money yet, so till then they stay with me. Looking forward to comparing them to the D2000's which should come in tomorrow.

Oh yes, right now most of the brightness and sibilance has migrated to only when I play really, really loud, so the HFI-780's are pretty damn near perfect for me IMO. If only they were more comfortable







If the D2000's don't work out, I'll probably get some stock HFI-780's.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
Take the ALO 780's off my name. Add Denon D2000's









I still have my ALO 780's, but my buyer hasn't sent me the money yet, so till then they stay with me. Looking forward to comparing them to the D2000's which should come in tomorrow.

Oh yes, right now most of the brightness and sibilance has migrated to only when I play really, really loud, so the HFI-780's are pretty damn near perfect for me IMO. If only they were more comfortable







If the D2000's don't work out, I'll probably get some stock HFI-780's.

Well the d2000's are extreamly comfortable. I love mine







.

There is a mod somewhere on head-fi if you don't like the D2000's base at stock.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Heheh, I'm somewhat of a basshead so it shouldn't be a problem. I've still been thinking of doing the mod, though it seems intimidating. I think I'd rather get the guy to do it himself, though he charges an exorbitant amount ($160 0_0). I'll just have to wait and see









On a side note, anyone heard about AV123's headphone amp? I'd kill for a review









Edit

After reading more reviews of the Markl mod, I suppose I'll have to do it. Unfortunately, since he advises that if you're going to recable, do it beforehand, I'll have to pay more than I thought. Bleh, this is going to suck for my wallet.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I loved my HD555s, they sounded great for some of my lighter stuff, but they're definitely not a rock can.

I will say that Eve 6 sounds incredible with my beyers. Especially On The Roof Again. =D

One of my favorties.









My upgrade path is quite similar to yours Nammy. I pulled the trigger on the 0404. I might upgrade later on, but for now I need to start small and work bigger.

How much better would you say the DT770/80 sound than the 555s with Eve 6 or the alike?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
Heheh, I'm somewhat of a basshead so it shouldn't be a problem. I've still been thinking of doing the mod, though it seems intimidating. I think I'd rather get the guy to do it himself, though he charges an exorbitant amount ($160 0_0). I'll just have to wait and see









On a side note, anyone heard about AV123's headphone amp? I'd kill for a review









Edit

After reading more reviews of the Markl mod, I suppose I'll have to do it. Unfortunately, since he advises that if you're going to recable, do it beforehand, I'll have to pay more than I thought. Bleh, this is going to suck for my wallet.

I would suggest trying them out for awile before doing the mod. I personally like the bass on the d2000's the way it is.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
One of my favorties.









My upgrade path is quite similar to yours Nammy. I pulled the trigger on the 0404. I might upgrade later on, but for now I need to start small and work bigger.

How much better would you say the DT770/80 sound than the 555s with Eve 6 or the alike?

It's hard without A/Bing, but I'd say that Eve 6 is more fun and enjoyable with the Beyers. However, that's the combo of the Beyers + 0404, vs. the HD555s straight from an X-Fi. The bass is much punchier and definitely makes its presence known with the DT770s though.


----------



## TheLegend

I wish you wouldn't have sold me the HD555s before you got the DT770s. So many questions that could have been easily answered.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I wish you wouldn't have sold me the HD555s before you got the DT770s. So many questions that could have been easily answered.









I had both for about 3 days, I think. But I don't think I listened to the HD555s at all once I got the Beyers.

Edit: Got outbid on the HD580s... god, today is just not my day.


----------



## TheLegend

What was the final bid at?

Btw, I've always wondered, what does 'FÃ*rinne Agus CÃ³ir' mean?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


What was the final bid at?

Btw, I've always wondered, what does 'FÃ*rinne Agus CÃ³ir' mean?


It's not over yet, but it's above my price limit. Currently at ~$145 plus $10 shipping.

And FÃ*rinne Agus CÃ³ir is Gaelic for "Truth and Justice". Planning on getting it tattooed on my left shoulder this summer. =D


----------



## MjrTom

Hey guys,

How do these measure up?

Headstage Lyrix Pro USB Headphone Amp
C&C Box+ Portable Headphone Amp
C&C XO Portable Headphone Amp

Is the XO worth twice the price of Box+ from a sound quality perspective?
How do the C&C ones compare to the Headstage option?

Many thanks


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Hey guys,

How do these measure up?

Headstage Lyrix Pro USB Headphone Amp
C&C Box+ Portable Headphone Amp
C&C XO Portable Headphone Amp

Is the XO worth twice the price of Box+ from a sound quality perspective?
How do the C&C ones compare to the Headstage option?

Many thanks










for about the same price as the box+ I'd get the mini3. It's a better all around amp. On the other hand the box+ + Senns + rock =


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for about the same price as the box+ I'd get the mini3. It's a better all around amp. On the other hand the box+ + Senns + rock =










Hey thanks for the reply and the info!

That selection is what I can fairly easily get hold of in the UK. Very thin on the ground for headphone amps....

What about the Box+ +Grados + Rock = ?









Is the quality of the XO much greater than the Box+ or is the money in the cosmetic engineering?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MjrTom*


Hey thanks for the reply and the info!

That selection is what I can fairly easily get hold of in the UK. Very thin on the ground for headphone amps....

What about the Box+ +Grados + Rock = ?









Is the quality of the XO much greater than the Box+ or is the money in the cosmetic engineering?


I'd say go with a more neutral amp like the mini3 with Grados.

Although, I'd just get a nice tube amp... but that's me


----------



## Namrac

Well, got the headfive today, so I don't have to mess with trying to get my money back. Thankfully.

Now I just have to wait until 7 pm for the front desk to let me have it. >.<


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Well, got the headfive today, so I don't have to mess with trying to get my money back. Thankfully.

Now I just have to wait until 7 pm for the front desk to let me have it. >.<


Ah, yes.

Happy endings!


----------



## TheLegend

That's awesome Nammy, glad to hear it.


----------



## TheLegend

Sorry for the double post, but when my E-MU arrives, will I be able to use it with my Z-5500s or will it have no functionality with desktop speakers?

If so, how would it work?


----------



## .Sup

Thanks for adding me on the list.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Sorry for the double post, but when my E-MU arrives, will I be able to use it with my Z-5500s or will it have no functionality with desktop speakers?

If so, how would it work?


The Z-5500's have SP/DIF in right? I would just use that - the E-Mu has digital out.

Granted - it will only be stereo unless the speakers's decoder upmixes or has any matrix modes.


----------



## Namrac

Just now getting my first listen on my newly-arrived Meier Corda Headfive. I've only listened for maybe 15 minutes, already noticing several differences.

1) Increased detail - once again I am hearing things I have not heard before in my music. For example, while listening to Carl Orff's O Fortuna from the opera Carmina Burana, I noticed I could now hear the tick-tock of the metronome. =D Also can hear movements of the musicians, distinct beginnings of notes, etc.

2) Smoothness - The Headfive/Arietta is known for being a very warm and smooth SS amp, almost tube-like. This is part of the reason I chose it, I wanted something to cancel out the 0404's cold analytical nature, while preserving the details I was getting.

3) Lower, but tighter bass - It's no longer boomy like it was pre-0404, but it's going even lower. It's tighter and more pleasant, and not overbearing.

4) More forward mids, recessed mids are famously one of the DT770's downsides, but this certainly made them better

5) Highs are no longer harsh or fatiguing, but still sparkly and exciting.

So far, very pleased. =D The difference is subtle, but very much worth the purchase. Everything is just... better.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Impressions


Excellent







.

The synergy really seems fantastic; maybe 'philes do know what to recommend, huh?


----------



## Namrac

Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiictures! Camera's batteries are dead, but my phone's camera is pretty decent.

Size wise, it's a hair over half as wide as the 0404, a tiny bit shorter length, and a tiny bit taller (with the feet).




























The LED is bright, but not nearly as bright as it looks in that pic.


----------



## TheLegend

Looks sexy Nammy.


----------



## soloz2

Now, you just need something better than those monster pos IC's


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Now, you just need something better than those monster pos IC's









Not monster, Acoustic Research.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Not monster, Acoustic Research.









:O I kno's a guy who makes IC's, that sound amazing. Just sayin


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
:O I kno's a guy who makes IC's, that sound amazing. Just sayin
















soloz IC's are definitely on the list, but I've been spending way too much money as it is, trying to slow down a bit.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
trying to slow down a bit.

Tell ME about it!

...

The only way I've found to break my audio spending streak is to start on my computer part spending:

How to Stop Spending Money on Audio Gear(tm)

...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
The Z-5500's have SP/DIF in right? I would just use that - the E-Mu has digital out.

Granted - it will only be stereo unless the speakers's decoder upmixes or has any matrix modes.

Does it matter what digital coax cable I go with?

I can pick one up from work for about $26. It's one of the THX Monster cables. I would try and grab something cheaper, but we don't carry anything but Monster.


----------



## TheLegend

Uggh, so it turns out that the E-MU I ordered is not the USB 2.0 version, but some older outdated model that sells for around $90 on Amazon.com.

I emailed sunwill to tell them I want to cancel my order. Thankfully I paid with PP so if there is a problem I'll be covered.

My quest for the 0404 USB continues.


----------



## Namrac

There are other DAC/amp combos to consider, if you can't find an 0404. The Zero is pretty good, there's a thread in the amp section on head-fi about it, and some of Zhalou's offerings are in this price range.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Not monster, Acoustic Research.









my bad... still on about the same level


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Does it matter what digital coax cable I go with?

I can pick one up from work for about $26. It's one of the THX Monster cables. I would try and grab something cheaper, but we don't carry anything but Monster.









Honestly, I would just grab something from monoprice.com. It'll be a heck of a lot cheaper and probably better made.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
There are other DAC/amp combos to consider, if you can't find an 0404. The Zero is pretty good, there's a thread in the amp section on head-fi about it, and some of Zhalou's offerings are in this price range.

Where would I be able to find a Zhalou from around the same price. How does it compare to the 0404?


----------



## soloz2

for about the same price as Monster you could get blue jeans and they're much, much better.


----------



## Dolo001

HD212pro's


----------



## TheLegend

My search for the 0404 seems to be over. I finally found a seller that has the DAC at a reasonable price of $162.79.

I called to confirm and they do indeed have it in stock. Bad part is the item usually ships in 2-3 weeks, but their warehouse is only about 40 mins from my house so local pickup is an option.









I'm not sure if anyone else is looking for this DAC, but if you are let me know.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

2-3 weeks? What the hell are they doing in that time, if it's already in the warehouse?

Oh yes, I've read somewhere that the DAC is at least comparable to the Meier Opera's DAC ($360), if you feed the 0404 24/96. The person stated he couldn't distinguish between the two mostly, and if he could, the Opera's DAC was barely better.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
2-3 weeks? What the hell are they doing in that time, if it's already in the warehouse?

Oh yes, I've read somewhere that the DAC is at least comparable to the Meier Opera's DAC ($360), if you feed the 0404 24/96. The person stated he couldn't distinguish between the two mostly, and if he could, the Opera's DAC was barely better.

The 0404 is always compared favorably to much higher priced DACs, which I find odd.. mostly because it's not meant to be used as a DAC.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
The 0404 is always compared favorably to much higher priced DACs, which I find odd.. mostly because it's not meant to be used as a DAC.

I've been trying to locate a Zero and other Zhalou DACs, but all seem much more costly than the 0404 or I simply can't find them.

Unless you want to get rid of yours Nammy or Aura.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've been trying to locate a Zero and other Zhalou DACs, but all seem much more costly than the 0404 or I simply can't find them.

Unless you want to get rid of yours Nammy or Aura.









Buy me a Meier Corda Opera and I'd be happy to. ;D


----------



## Aura

Zomg equipment list has been posted for the upcoming Chicago meet:

Quote:

All of Skylab's stuff; HFI-780s, IM716s, C700s, Tomahawk; Mac - USB - RS1; Notebook, DA-151, D2000, Millett Max, ER4ps; SR325i, AKG701, voyager amp; Asus tablet, headroom port. Amp, stax SRM252 II & SR-003; Denon D2000, AKGs, Beyer DT880s; Meridian 508.24, Zana Deux, Vintage Grado RS-1, HD650; Ray Samuels - Unspecified, B-52; iPod Touch, Microshar, Visely hea-1 amp, K400, im716, Superfreq, AT701; E-MU 0404, Woody SR225's; Opus 21 CDP, Zana Deux, RS1, HD600, HD650, MS2i, K701; W5000, D5000; Apache, Meridian G08, HD600/701s; Shanling T-100, Curcio DAC, Bottlehead S.E.X., Senn 650, Grado SR225; Millett, HD600s.
Yes, there will be B52, Apache, Zana Deux x2.

O.O


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've been trying to locate a Zero and other Zhalou DACs, but all seem much more costly than the 0404 or I simply can't find them.

Unless you want to get rid of yours Nammy or Aura.









I got my Zhalou from this site: http://www.audio-magus.com/product_p/da3.0.htm. It's a great DAC







.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Zomg equipment list has been posted for the upcoming Chicago meet:

Yes, there will be B52, Apache, Zana Deux x2.

O.O

Make sure to get lots of pictures.









Is the Zana Deux popular enough to warrant 2 people bringing them? How much of that equipment is Skylab's?

Is the Apache an amp? I haven't read much about it before.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Make sure to get lots of pictures.









Is the Zana Deux popular enough to warrant 2 people bringing them? How much of that equipment is Skylab's?

Is the Apache an amp? I haven't read much about it before.

The Zana Deux, Apache, and B52 are all ridiculous high end amps. Not sure of the Zana Deux's price, but the Apache is $3000 and the B-52 over $5000.

http://www.eddiecurrent.com/Zanadeux.html

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/apache

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/b-52


----------



## TheLegend

Now I really hope Aura gets pics.









We are jealous.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
The Zana Deux, Apache, and B52 are all ridiculous high end amps. Not sure of the Zana Deux's price, but the Apache is $3000 and the B-52 over $5000.

http://www.eddiecurrent.com/Zanadeux.html

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/apache

http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/products/b-52

GIH!!! GIIIIHHH, *takes deep breath* i think i just made a f_(k in my pants


----------



## Aura

Just to clarify, none of the gear I listed is Skylab's. Take a look at his profile and you'll see a dream assortment of Beyer Dynamic + Meier Audio stuff.

The meet coordinator will have a D-SLR with him, so no need for me to take pics really. Well, maybe I'll take a few...









But yeah, I don't know if 5 hours will be enough time for me to listen to everything that I'd like to.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Just to clarify, none of the gear I listed is Skylab's. Take a look at his profile and you'll see a dream assortment of Beyer Dynamic + Meier Audio stuff.

The meet coordinator will have a D-SLR with him, so no need for me to take pics really. Well, maybe I'll take a few...









But yeah, I don't know if 5 hours will be enough time for me to listen to everything that I'd like to.

Maybe you'll make a good impression on Ray Samuels and he'll give you an Apache. >.>

Then you can give it to me. >.>


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Maybe you'll make a good impression on Ray Samuels and he'll give you an Apache. >.>

Then you can give it to me. >.>

Lol







.

Looking forward to meeting Ray; he seems to have a genuine passion for the hobby and really looks like he enjoys himself at the meets, even though he's attended dozens of them.

I recall Soloz mentioning that Ray loved a cable of his so much that he snabbed it from him at a New York meet and ran around with it for a while







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Maybe you'll make a good impression on Ray Samuels and he'll give you an Apache. >.>

Just get me to write him a letter about getting a tube stuck in my ear ...

He'll give you one for sure then.










It worked with Shure, Inc! (re: the free SE530's)


----------



## Spart

Sign me up.

I use a SteelSound 4H.


----------



## JCJP

Bose quiet comfort for music editing and single-player gaming....

They are god. Absolute god. They're my grandfather's but he doesn't use them that much anyway....

Absolute god

Otherwise, for multiplayer I use a plantronics headset.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JCJP* 
Bose quiet comfort for music editing and single-player gaming....

They are god. Absolute god. They're my grandfather's but he doesn't use them that much anyway....

Absolute god

Otherwise, for multiplayer I use a plantronics headset.

Oooh... someone is going to comment on that. Someone. Anyone.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Oooh... someone is going to comment on that. Someone. Anyone.

If Bose is god, then I'm atheist.

That do anything for ya?


----------



## TheLegend

As always....No highs, no lows, must be Bose.


----------



## Evostance

Im in

Evostance - Creative Fatal!ty


----------



## dankoni

My ATH-A700s arrived today!


----------



## Dronac

Wow, I used to think my Shure E2C's were something special...then I found this thread









This may be a stupid question, but is there really a big diffrence between $100 range earbuds and $300 range earbuds or earbuds with an amp? I know when I moved from my Sony MDX-71's (I think thats the right number...they were $50) up to my E2C's the change was incredible. Iv been totally addicted to them for a year now.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dronac* 
Wow, I used to think my Shure E2C's were something special...then I found this thread









This may be a stupid question, but is there really a big diffrence between $100 range earbuds and $300 range earbuds or earbuds with an amp? I know when I moved from my Sony MDX-71's (I think thats the right number...they were $50) up to my E2C's the change was incredible. Iv been totally addicted to them for a year now.

The first jump to the ~$100 range is probably the biggest, it's diminishing returns from then on. I don't have much experience with the ~$300 IEM bracket, but from what I remember the E2C's biggest flaw was a lack of bass. You might be able to find a Shure SE530 for around $300 or a little above.. there's also Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10's, Sleek SA6's, and a few others.

Edit: However, I have to say, audio is an addiction and I'd recommend that if you're truly happy with your E2Cs, you stick with them... protect your wallet...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 

Edit: However, I have to say, audio is an addiction and I'd recommend that if you're truly happy with your E2Cs, you stick with them... protect your wallet...

haha, i love that

but i think the concept of IEM's and amps are a little silly, to me IEM's are the ultra portable section, but if you desire that sound quality on a plane/hiking/ working out/ i guess a portable amp is reasonable. i tried the line of higher shures when i use to work at an electronics store, and to be honest, the sound was not leaps and bounds like nam said from 20$ earbuds to 100$ earbuds. anything past 200$ to me, is for specific listening, and something that defies the purpose of IEM/Buds [portability]. i liked the e2c's and the old e3c's were better but not a leaps.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
haha, i love that

but i think the concept of IEM's and amps are a little silly, to me IEM's are the ultra portable section, but if you desire that sound quality on a plane/hiking/ working out/ i guess a portable amp is reasonable. i tried the line of higher shures when i use to work at an electronics store, and to be honest, the sound was not leaps and bounds like nam said from 20$ earbuds to 100$ earbuds. anything past 200$ to me, is for specific listening, and something that defies the purpose of IEM/Buds [portability]. i liked the e2c's and the old e3c's were better but not a leaps.

Sound quality > convenience.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Sound quality > convenience.

Empty Wallet | Sound Quality > Convince haha.
But I mean, good SQ from an ipod? unless you go full
LOD/ipod/amp :[ but then again i have three rigs [interchangable]
ipod nano->iem, ipod60->amp->ath, and home rig :O\\
workout ^, school work, home


----------



## TheLegend

The 0404 came today.

It sounds fantastic even with HD555s, but anything I should configure on the unit itself? Grado SR225s on the way within a week or so.


----------



## Mootsfox

I want to build my own portable amp.

I really want to just solder a kit together, and a portable amp seems like a good choice.

Any recommendations for good kits?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I want to build my own portable amp.

I really want to just solder a kit together, and a portable amp seems like a good choice.

Any recommendations for good kits?


How much experience do you have with soldering?

cMoy kits are relatively easy from what I've heard, but if you want something a little higher end you could try a Mini^3.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mootsfox*


I want to build my own portable amp.

I really want to just solder a kit together, and a portable amp seems like a good choice.

Any recommendations for good kits?


You can order most parts from the same place, so it's sorta like a "kit".
Mini V3 is an excellent choice. Depending on your config, 75-85$. 
http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/

or a cmoy would so the same


----------



## soloz2

mini3 is not a good choice for a beginner. It has smd parts. A great beginner amp is a pimeta


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


The 0404 came today.

It sounds fantastic even with HD555s, but anything I should configure on the unit itself? Grado SR225s on the way within a week or so.




















As far as configuration goes, it's pretty much plug-and-play until you get an amp *wink wink*, at which point you can use either the 3.5mm or the 1/4 outputs on the back.

Also - I'm going to be ordering a Blue Jeans Optical cable before the weekend. I plan on running it from the optical output on the Chaintech to the S/PDIF on the front of the 0404. I'm interested in seeing if it improves upon the regular USB setup.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











As far as configuration goes, it's pretty much plug-and-play until you get an amp *wink wink*, at which point you can use either the 3.5mm or the 1/4 outputs on the back.

Also - I'm going to be ordering a Blue Jeans Optical cable before the weekend. I plan on running it from the optical output on the Chaintech to the S/PDIF on the front of the 0404. I'm interested in seeing if it improves upon the regular USB setup.


If you're going to run digital optical as a benchmark to see if there's any improvements, why not use the stock cable that came with your card to get a feel for what it sounds like? If I recall correctly, digital optical is hit or miss. Either you get 100% of the signal or none at all. That way you can upgrade if you like it or decide to abort and save yourself some $.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Could you update tehpwnerofn00bs by adding a pair of JVC FX66's? I've still got the Ultrasones.

Thanks


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


If you're going to run digital optical as a benchmark to see if there's any improvements, why not use the stock cable that came with your card to get a feel for what it sounds like? If I recall correctly, digital optical is hit or miss. Either you get 100% of the signal or none at all. That way you can upgrade if you like it or decide to abort and save yourself some $.


Dunno if my Chaintech is coming with the cable or not. I'll have to talk to my friend again about it.

A 6 ft. optical from Blue Jeans is only $15, so not too steep if I am forced to purchase one.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











As far as configuration goes, it's pretty much plug-and-play until you get an amp *wink wink*, at which point you can use either the 3.5mm or the 1/4 outputs on the back.

Also - I'm going to be ordering a Blue Jeans Optical cable before the weekend. I plan on running it from the optical output on the Chaintech to the S/PDIF on the front of the 0404. I'm interested in seeing if it improves upon the regular USB setup.


Haha, all in good time. I'll be getting the SR225s hopefully within the week and then probably a Mini^3 shortly after.

When are you ordering the Blue Jeans cable?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Haha, all in good time. I'll be getting the SR225s hopefully within the week and then probably a Mini^3 shortly after.

When are you ordering the Blue Jeans cable?


Talked to my friend, he's sending a cheap optical cable as well. I'll test the stock one first, just to make sure that opting for Blue Jeans will be worthwhile.


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


How much experience do you have with soldering?

cMoy kits are relatively easy from what I've heard, but if you want something a little higher end you could try a Mini^3.


I soldered a ATmega8 with 0.5mm pitch pins and a number of 0603 pieces yesterday, so I think I'm ready for something of a challenge.


----------



## aksthem1

Has anybody RMA'ed Ultimate Ears earphones? I was gonna get new replacement cables for my Super fi.5 Pros, but I just noticed that the chambers have hairline cracks. I only have the earphones. So I don't know what I need to send to them.


----------



## caos800

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aksthem1*


Has anybody RMA'ed Ultimate Ears earphones? I was gonna get new replacement cables for my Super fi.5 Pros, but I just noticed that the chambers have hairline cracks. I only have the earphones. So I don't know what I need to send to them.


I haven't needed to RMA my Super.fi 3s, but from what i hear, the process is very fast and people usually have no issues at all.


----------



## wigseryc

What's this? A package from Amerrca ??










I wonder what it could be? *struggles with the hella strong glue used on the box*










OH! My new Grado Bowls from Todd The Vinyl Junkie, sweet!

Let us have a closer look:










Hmm, not the best photo ever, but no biggie. Let's put 'em on.










Alright! Faded pads no more, Grado Bowls in full effect!

Now, to get modding. Hoo-Rah!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Arrival of Bowl Pads.


*checks sig*

...Well lookie what we have here! A guide for Grado pads? Man, it's like I knew that someone might be able to use this for something







.


----------



## The Rider

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


I wonder what it could be? *struggles with the hella strong glue used on the box*


I guess you didn't see the "Pull tab to open part"?









Nice pads btw!


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Rider*


I guess you didn't see the "Pull tab to open part"?









Nice pads btw!


Oh man, now that's embarassing









Aura - Your guide is invaluable! Electrical tape mod is next. Then maybe S1rrah's "inner foamy bit with the holes in" mod.


----------



## TheLegend

I just picked up a pair of SR225s from Head-Fi. They should be here on Monday.









I can't wait. I was also tempted to pick up the Corda Move in the FS section, but I can't let my impulse get the best of me. My wallet isn't very happy the way it is now.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I just picked up a pair of SR225s from Head-Fi. They should be here on Monday.









I can't wait. I was also tempted to pick up the Corda Move in the FS section, but I can't let my impulse get the best of me. My wallet isn't very happy the way it is now.




















I wouldn't recommend the Move with Grado in general, so wise decision on your part.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











I wouldn't recommend the Move with Grado in general, so wise decision on your part.


Synergy between the two lacking?

I didn't do much research, but Skylab and others have it ranked pretty high from reviews that I've read. Above the Mini^3 if I recall correctly.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Synergy between the two lacking?

I didn't do much research, but Skylab and others have it ranked pretty high from reviews that I've read. Above the Mini^3 if I recall correctly.


200 for the move!! nice, but theres always the move 2















oh legend, how you've fallen into our little audiophile world


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


200 for the move!! nice, but theres always the move 2















oh legend, how you've fallen into our little audiophile world










My wallet says thanks.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


My wallet says thanks.










your wallet shouldnt be talking if you're an audiophile, it should be keeled over in the fetal position, in the corner, weeping silently.

just sayin'.


----------



## aksthem1

Well I just got my RMA# for my Super Fi.5s. I'm pretty stocked since they accepted them without a receipt and accessories. I wouldn't have kept a year and a half old receipt and the accessories got lost in some boxes that I probably recycled. I can't wait till I get them







.


----------



## soloz2

I'm sending payment for a Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods tonight







My wallet hates me! Maybe once my MPX3 SLAM sells it'll forgive me...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm sending payment for a Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods tonight







My wallet hates me! Maybe once my MPX3 SLAM sells it'll forgive me...


Stepping up from the good old Marantz eh? Nice grab bro







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Stepping up from the good old Marantz eh? Nice grab bro







.


yeah, it's a great unit and paired with the modded Zhaolu I had it was a great setup, but the Zhaolu's output was a bit too hot for my new setup. I've listened to a similarly modded CD25 and it was great.

I wanted to get an Onix CD5 as it's the same player, looks better and has a better case... but couldn't pass up an already modded unit for the price I got it for. If I really like it maybe eventually I'll get a CD5SE which is an even better unit to start with and mod it myself.


----------



## Aura

Well, I just made an offer on eBay for a refurb'd pair of HD580's. If he accepts I'll be getting them for a rather fantastic price.

Edit - yeah forget that. The seller was being a total **** - he countered my offer with a *30-cent* discount off of the original asking price. I declined, no worries.


----------



## Blue_Fire

I have a chance to get a BNIB halo 3 special edition zune 30 gig for 160ish, good deal? worth having? I already have a 8 gig samsung yp-p2, i just need somthing with more space.


----------



## NrGx

I have KOSS KCS 75s, are those "audiophile grade"? They sound ridiculously good though







, better than my old PMX200s.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NrGx*


I have KOSS KCS 75s, are those "audiophile grade"? They sound ridiculously good though







, better than my old PMX200s.


KSC75's are widely regarded as an enormous value for their price. Excellent headphones for the ~$20 they cost. =D


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


I have a chance to get a BNIB halo 3 special edition zune 30 gig for 160ish, good deal? worth having? I already have a 8 gig samsung yp-p2, i just need somthing with more space.


If you really like Halo.... It's not terribly hard to find Zune 30's for about $100 - they pop up all the time on Woot. That said, I love mine. The headphone out is great! But if you have an amp or are planning on buying one I would look elsewhere, there is no way to get a true line-out from the Zunes. Thats their biggest fallback.


----------



## Blue_Fire

eh i may just stick with just the ypp2


----------



## Lude

Ok. I have Senn. HD-212Pro's. They are ok. I want something good, but below $150, preferably around $100. Are the HD555's my best bet or is something else better? I've looked around and they seem to be one of the top in that price range. Also, if this guy calls me back i will hopefully be getting an 80gig Zune for $180







. I have been needing an MP3 player all my life. I'm a music fiend.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Ok. I have Senn. HD-212Pro's. They are ok. I want something good, but below $150, preferably around $100. Are the HD555's my best bet or is something else better? I've looked around and they seem to be one of the top in that price range. Also, if this guy calls me back i will hopefully be getting an 80gig Zune for $180







. I have been needing an MP3 player all my life. I'm a music fiend.


- What are your musical tastes?
- Will you be gaming/watching movies?
- Do you need isolation, both in and out?
- Like bass a lot?

These Q's can help me give you a better recommendation.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


- What are your musical tastes?
- Will you be gaming/watching movies?
- Do you need isolation, both in and out?
- Like bass a lot?

These Q's can help me give you a better recommendation.


A pretty broad range: all kinds of rock, jam bands, reggae, some hip-hop, ambient, and im always expanding into new territory.

Gaming some, but i care way more about how it sounds with music than games.

Is isolation just open headphones? I guess i want open. I like for my ears to take in all the music and not much else.

I like bass, but not an overwhelming amount. I like to it flow with the music well. I do like to be able to "feel" the bass drums and other types of bass, to a certain extent. I don't want bass to overpower the music though.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


A pretty broad range: all kinds of rock, jam bands, reggae, some hip-hop, ambient, and im always expanding into new territory.

Gaming some, but i care way more about how it sounds with music than games.

Is isolation just open headphones? I guess i want open. I like for my ears to take in all the music and not much else.

I like bass, but not an overwhelming amount. I like to it flow with the music well. I do like to be able to "feel" the bass drums and other types of bass, to a certain extent. I don't want bass to overpower the music though.


Isolation translates to closed headphones, though I have an open pair myself and I still have to take them off if my roommate wants to ask me something.

My impulse is to recommend something like Grado. I may have bias, but your genre tastes, attitude regarding gaming, and preference with bass all point to this brand. In your price range, Grado SR125 would be good. I might add that at $150 you can often find a pair of used Grado SR225's @ Head-Fi.org's Sale/Trade subforum.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Isolation translates to closed headphones, though I have an open pair myself and I still have to take them off if my roommate wants to ask me something.

My impulse is to recommend something like Grado. I may have bias, but your genre tastes, attitude regarding gaming, and preference with bass all point to this brand. In your price range, Grado SR125 would be good. I might add that at $150 you can often find a pair of used Grado SR225's @ Head-Fi.org's Sale/Trade subforum.


Closed and Open confuses the hell out of me. It seems like they are backwards in terms of design of the headphones.

I'll look into those Grado's. They're on head-fi's buyers guide too. Thanks man.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Closed and Open confuses the hell out of me. It seems like they are backwards in terms of design of the headphones.

I'll look into those Grado's. They're on head-fi's buyers guide too. Thanks man.


these are considered open, see how air can get in and out of the cups?
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...ser-hd-600.php
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...ado-sr-225.php

these are considered closed, they have solid backs and the chambers are sealed
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...d-25-sp-ii.php
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...kg-k-271-s.php


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


these are considered open, see how air can get in and out of the cups?
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...ser-hd-600.php
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...ado-sr-225.php

these are considered closed, they have solid backs and the chambers are sealed
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...d-25-sp-ii.php
http://www.headphone.com/products/he...kg-k-271-s.php


Oh well that makes sense. I'm dumb. I didn't think about it like that. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Oh well that makes sense. I'm dumb. I didn't think about it like that. Thanks for the clarification.


lol, I never said you were dumb... just uneducated


----------



## Lude

Not a fan of the design on the Grado's. I was thinking about getting the HD555's, but i think i may go out on a limb and get the HD595's later on instead. I'll probably get the HD595's and an E-MU 0404 USB DAC when i move into a new place. HOPEFULLY beginning of summer. I can't wait for all of it







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Not a fan of the design on the Grado's. I was thinking about getting the HD555's, but i think i may go out on a limb and get the HD595's later on instead. I'll probably get the HD595's and an E-MU 0404 USB DAC when i move into a new place. HOPEFULLY beginning of summer. I can't wait for all of it







.


Get HD580's if possible. They kill the 595's from what I've read. S1rrah can attest to this - he owned both and was much happier with the 580's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Not a fan of the design on the Grado's. I was thinking about getting the HD555's, but i think i may go out on a limb and get the HD595's later on instead. I'll probably get the HD595's and an E-MU 0404 USB DAC when i move into a new place. HOPEFULLY beginning of summer. I can't wait for all of it







.


I'm by no means the expert on these things ...

But I *have* owned both the HD595's and the HD580's and just have to say that if you want something a bit more future proof, extensible and capable (especially when properly amped) ... you should hunt down the HD580's instead of the HD595's.

IMHO, the HD580's are WAY WAY better headphones.

The bass is twice that of the HD595's.

The volume ceiling (without clipping/distorting) is far beyond that of the HD595's.

And they are quite a bit more moddable than the HD595's.

Hunt them down and you won't regret it.

Just a friendly, highly subjective tip.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Get HD580's if possible. They kill the 595's from what I've read. S1rrah can attest to this - he owned both and was much happier with the 580's.


(funny)


----------



## Lude

Haha, i read the exact opposite. But i think that might have been Amazon reviews, so who knows. I'll look into them both more and get one or the other. Thanks for the tips again. Ah, i want them now. After looking at all these nice headphones, the more i get sick of looking at and listening to these HD212Pro's, hah.

Oh yea. Any recommendations for an amp? I haven't looked them up much, but it seems the headphones are way better with an amp.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm by no means the expert on these things ...

Just a friendly, highly subjective tip.


Such modesty







. More like friendly, highly objective tip.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


(funny)


I try







.


----------



## soloz2

if you have a good source and amp then the HD580's are much better, if you don't then HD595's are the clear winner.


----------



## TheLegend

I've got a MisterX Mini^3 on the way. $100 shipped from Head-Fi.

Can't wait.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I've got a MisterX Mini^3 on the way. $100 shipped from Head-Fi.

Can't wait.










Nice! I might get one for my portable setup.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Nice! I might get one for my portable setup.


The synergy with Grados is supposed to be great. I usually see Mini^3 amps go for much higher than $100 so I couldn't resist.

What do you have running for your portable setup?


----------



## Aura

Nice grab Tyler, enjoy







. Did you get the version with extended battery life or the one labeled as extreme performance (better opamp)?


----------



## Beerme

hi, you need to let me into this club, i have a set of headphones, that where left in my taxi when i dropped a guy off at the airport cos he was goin back to india, they are quality....they are called 'PRO SOUND', although they have a horrible cheap plastic non quality feel to them, they truly sound $iht, and although they are black, they are really uncomfortable, but they DO have a wire....and a gold coloured jack...AM I IN>>??


----------



## OpTicaL

Eh what the heck, I'll join too.

Sennheiser HD595










Planning on getting the new gaming headset from Sennheiser as well. The Sennheiser PC-350


----------



## daljeet2

Got some new headphones:

Icemat siberias







update me please.


----------



## Namrac

Why not just use your HD595s and get a clip-on mic?


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Why not just use your HD595s and get a clip-on mic?


I don't like having a extra wire hanging around. It's inconvenient, plus I already have a very good desktop mic, see pic (Plantronics Audio .15).

I heard Sennheiser incorporated many new technologies into the new PC-350 gaming headset, just want to try it out and see what all the talk is about. This new headset was designed by gamers, for gamers. In addition, in hot weather or at cybercafes with alot of people your body tends to sweat, and the HD595's plush cloth earcups are not the easiest to clean compared to the soft leather earcups on the PC-350


----------



## TheLegend

My SR225s came today. I can't begin to describe how fun they are to listen to. Hearing things in songs that I could not have heard with the HD555s.

The Red Chili Peppers sound amazing with these cans. The DAC probably has an effect, but all I can say is wow.

Things should really get interesting on Friday when the Mini^3 gets here.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


My SR225s came today. I can't begin to describe how fun they are to listen to. Hearing things in songs that I could not have heard with the HD555s.

The Red Chili Peppers sound amazing with these cans. The DAC probably has an effect, but all I can say is wow.

Things should really get interesting on Friday when the Mini^3 gets here.










AIM. Now.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


My SR225s came today. I can't begin to describe how fun they are to listen to. Hearing things in songs that I could not have heard with the HD555s.

The Red Chili Peppers sound amazing with these cans. The DAC probably has an effect, but all I can say is wow.

Things should really get interesting on Friday when the Mini^3 gets here.










Gosh I don't even have a dac yet


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Gosh I don't even have a dac yet
























I thought you had one? Did you sell it?


----------



## Crazy9000

I was trying out the tips for the super.fi 5 pro's I got a few weeks ago, and wow the foam tips sound tons better then any of the other tips. I was hesitant to try them at first because honestly I think they look rather silly, but they are well worth it.

While I'm on the subject, what's a good place to get replacement foam tips?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I was trying out the tips for the super.fi 5 pro's I got a few weeks ago, and wow the foam tips sound tons better then any of the other tips. I was hesitant to try them at first because honestly I think they look rather silly, but they are well worth it.

While I'm on the subject, what's a good place to get replacement foam tips?


earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net is good. I liked dealing with iDealsound, but my most recent order with them went badly and thus I can't recommend them anymore.

I highly recommend the Shure black foam tips - they are easily moddable to work with UE IEM's. Incredibly durable - I've been using the same pair for almost 2 months now daily and it's only starting to show signs of wear.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


earplugstore.stores.yahoo.net is good. I liked dealing with iDealsound, but my most recent order with them went badly and thus I can't recommend them anymore.

I highly recommend the Shure black foam tips - they are easily moddable to work with UE IEM's. Incredibly durable - I've been using the same pair for almost 2 months now daily and it's only starting to show signs of wear.


What has to be done to the Shure tips?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


What has to be done to the Shure tips?


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/awe...ple-fi-232939/

It really not complicated at all - simply using the tool of your choice to stretch out th base of the tip. UE stems are just slightly larger than Shure/Westone/Etymotic.


----------



## Flower

I just picked up a pair of Behringer HPS5000.

The sound is great but they're really unconfortable, I have to wear them with the top bit round the back of my neck instead of on my head, otherwise they don't sit on my ears properly


----------



## SaII

I got my HD555's in the mail.

Boy, they are comfortable, I can wear them all day


----------



## franz

I just got a gaming headset and dedicated sound card.

Gaming Headset: Tritton AX51
Soundcard: Auzentech Prelude


----------



## Lude

I spent all my money on a Zune (2nd Gen 80GB $160







). Now i have insurance due soon. But after that im getting some Denon AH-C551K In-Ear Headphones, and then some Sennheiser HD-595's, and eventually an amp and dac. I need to make more money...


----------



## Blue_Fire

my plane this month was to upgrade to a pair of ath A900, but i decided to jump on some water cooling while i had the chance.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


my plane this month was to upgrade to a pair of ath A900, but i decided to jump on some water cooling while i had the chance.


I once had a plane too...


----------



## wigseryc

Mine crashed


----------



## Blue_Fire

Im at work and was typing while my cnc wasnt running...


----------



## Aura

I'm leaving for the Head-Fi meet in less than 2 hours.

See you guys on the other side, eh?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm leaving for the Head-Fi meet in less than 2 hours.

See you guys on the other side, eh?











Godspeed.

(And don't forget to be ruthlessly _subjective_ in your judgment of the EMU against any other DACS; I'm real curious)


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Godspeed.

(And don't forget to be ruthlessly _subjective_ in your judgment of the EMU against any other DACS; I'm real curious)










Seconded. Also be ruthless in judgement of woodied SR225s versus RS-1s.

Giant killer he we come.


----------



## Namrac

Grah... I'm sitting here with just my laptop and marshmallows (home for the weekend, dad's birthday is today) and Aura's off listening to some of the best gear out there.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Grah... I'm sitting here with just my laptop and marshmallows (home for the weekend, dad's birthday is today) and Aura's off listening to some of the best gear out there.










you're welcome to come here







I just got a new source yesterday









modded Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you're welcome to come here







I just got a new source yesterday









modded Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods


New York is a bit of a drive.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


New York is a bit of a drive.










never said it wasn't


----------



## s1rrah

Here's one for the team:

...










...

_23 of 5278 ..._

(love the computer as source thing!)

Don't know how much of those I'll get through ... but rest assured it will be quite a bit this evening ...


----------



## Aura

I'm back.

It was amazing, like being in a dream.

I got there, and the first rig I listened to was Ray's Meridian 508 CD player > RSA B52 > *Sony R10*. $15,000 setup to start off the meet. I'll be creating a dedicated thread to my impressions, but here are just a few quick notes:

- JVC DX1000 will probably be my next pair of headphones. They are AMAZING.

- Grado HP1000 is very, very good. I feel lucky to have listened to them.

- Grado RS1 sounds completely different than my 225 woodies. Honestly, I prefer my 225's. They produce a sound that is closer to what I'm looking for. This is not to say the RS1 aren't great, because they are. It just isn't what I'm aiming at.

- I didn't listen to the Zana Deux near as much as I'd have liked. What I did hear was certainly impressive though.

- I spent a lot of time with Vlad's Meridian 508 > Singlepower Extreme rig. If Soloz'/Jacob's MPX3 even sounds 3/4 as good I think I'll have made a very wise investment.

- I don't care for Beyer at all really. Even Darth Beyers. The sound just isn't what I prefer.

For S1rrah - there was only 1 other DAC present; everyone was using high-end cd players for sources. The 0404 and Keces DA-131 are basically on-par with one another. The 0404 is darker, which I prefer.

More to come tomorrow, with a crapload of pictures to boot. People don't lie about the power of attending a meet though - you learn so much so quickly







.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm back.

It was amazing, like being in a dream.

I got there, and the first rig I listened to was Ray's Meridian 508 CD player > RSA B52 > *Sony R10*. $15,000 setup to start off the meet. I'll be creating a dedicated thread to my impressions, but here are just a few quick notes:

- JVC DX1000 will probably be my next pair of headphones. They are AMAZING.

- Grado HP1000 is very, very good. I feel lucky to have listened to them.

- Grado RS1 sounds completely different than my 225 woodies. Honestly, I prefer my 225's. They produce a sound that is closer to what I'm looking for. This is not to say the RS1 aren't great, because they are. It just isn't what I'm aiming at.

- I didn't listen to the Zana Deux near as much as I'd have liked. What I did hear was certainly impressive though.

- I spent a lot of time with Vlad's Meridian 508 > Singlepower Extreme rig. If Soloz'/Jacob's MPX3 even sounds 3/4 as good I think I'll have made a very wise investment.

- I don't care for Beyer at all really. Even Darth Beyers. The sound just isn't what I prefer.

For S1rrah - there was only 1 other DAC present; everyone was using high-end cd players for sources. The 0404 and Keces DA-131 are basically on-par with one another. The 0404 is darker, which I prefer.

More to come tomorrow, with a crapload of pictures to boot. People don't lie about the power of attending a meet though - you learn so much so quickly







.

Best wishes everyone.


RE: 0404 ... I'm most likely going to just pick up another one soon ... thanks!

...

So give us some thoughts on the uber expensive RS tube amps!

<salivating>


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


RE: 0404 ... I'm most likely going to just pick up another one soon ... thanks!

...

So give us some thoughts on the uber expensive RS tube amps!

<salivating>











They are pretty sweet. I listened to the B52 with balanced R10's and single-ended HD600's, the Apache with balanced K701's and balanced HD600's, and the Raptor with single-ended HD600's and single-ended K400's.

The B52 is indescribable. Combined with the R10 I can truly say that I heard reproduction so accurate that I might as well have been listening to the performance in real life. It was phenomenal.

The Apache is excellent with Sennheiser and AKG. I listened to the balanced K701 with some jazz music and female vocals, and it really made me start dancing a little bit. Very smooth and very accurate.

The Raptor was good, but not for the price. I was much more impressed by the SinglePower Extreme and a few other tubes.

Believe me, I have much to talk about, but I really need to gather all my thoughts







.


----------



## soloz2

Ray really likes his R10's that's for sure! lol

Aura you should really try to make the next Toronto meet. It's a bit of a hike, but some of the Chicago area guys go and I'd like to hear your 225's v RS1's. RS1's are on my wish list, but I've also been considering a fully custom 225 route. Granted I have other things that are more important right now so it'll probably be at least 6 months before I'm looking at investing in another pair of Grados.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Ray really likes his R10's that's for sure! lol

Aura you should really try to make the next Toronto meet. It's a bit of a hike, but some of the Chicago area guys go and I'd like to hear your 225's v RS1's. RS1's are on my wish list, but I've also been considering a fully custom 225 route. Granted I have other things that are more important right now so it'll probably be at least 6 months before I'm looking at investing in another pair of Grados.


Yeah man R10's will ruin the rest of the listening if you're not careful







.

Toronto eh? Have they set a date or anything? I figure maybe I could fly out there depending on how things go the next couple of months.

My 225's really performed great today, scaling with the SP Extreme, RSA SR71, RSA Raptor, Millet Hybrid, Zana Deux, and Rob's Ming-Da tube amp (can't remember the exact model right now). I tested them out on as many amps as time would permit. I'll certainly have more to say on RS1 vs. woody SR225.


----------



## soloz2

I wasn't too wild about the R10's. I'm not saying they aren't great cans... but just not my flavor.

date... not sure... yet, but plan to be there


----------



## Namrac

Well, I've all but given up my search for affordable HD580s. I've been searching for a set to compliment my Beyers, something that can handle my classical and jazz a bit better than they can.

So, I'm browsing around on ebay, and I stumble upon a pair of AT AD700's for $90 shipped, and, well...

they'll be here wednesday.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm back.

It was amazing, like being in a dream.

- JVC DX1000 will probably be my next pair of headphones. They are AMAZING.

*How does the sound signature differ from the SR225s?*

- Grado RS1 sounds completely different than my 225 woodies. Honestly, I prefer my 225's. They produce a sound that is closer to what I'm looking for. This is not to say the RS1 aren't great, because they are. It just isn't what I'm aiming at.

*I am so glad to hear you say that.*

For S1rrah - there was only 1 other DAC present; everyone was using high-end cd players for sources. The 0404 and Keces DA-131 are basically on-par with one another. The 0404 is darker, which I prefer. 
*
I am so glad to hear you say that x2.*










AIM. Now.










Or when you stop dreaming about R10s.


----------



## Duckydude

Sounds awesome







. I wish I could go to a head-fi meet someday, nobody does them in my town.


----------



## Chipp

CanJam is only an hour or two from me, but I'm going to be on Colorado Springs that weekend.


----------



## soloz2

if canjam was that close to me I'd be there.


----------



## s1rrah

FYI to any guitar rock folks out there ...

I just discovered this band (been out of touch for a bit) ... but man do they sound fine through Grados:

...

*Black Mountain*

...

Here's one of their more subdued bits from Youtube:

...

  
 



  



 
...

Great band ... they go from classic riff'd out Stoner rock type jaunts to way more sophisticated (but still guitar centric) pieces making great use of saxophone and the accompanying female vocals/harmonies ...

Worth checking out for any rock fans out there.


----------



## soloz2

Acoustic Ladyland is where it's at!


----------



## TheLegend

A little softer, but great.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Acoustic Ladyland is where it's at!


I quite enjoyed that. Great stuff ... just off-time enough to keep me riveted.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I quite enjoyed that. Great stuff ... just off-time enough to keep me riveted.











yeah, it's kinda like anti-jazz


----------



## Beerme

wow, really enjoyed both them tracks, black mountain (really sound like pink floyd a'la dark side of the moon) and electric ladyland- LUVIN the sax.....sorry legend, wasn't so keen on your suggestion, however i love your avatar 'INCONCIEVABLE'

edit: just watched electric ladyland(had my eyes closed the 1st time, like to listen before i watch a vid) again and hey, the vid is as disjointed as the off time beats, or is that just utube?


----------



## s1rrah

What's up with the head-time crew?

...

I'm currently neck-deep in a rather entertaining trip down 80's rock/alt nostalgia.

Most of the bands listed here were those I was into in high school (long time ago!) ...

Still quite fun to revist:

...










...

Currently some Alison Moyet on cue (former front-woman for Yaz). Girl can really belt it out. Lovely voice.

BTW ... Thanks to Chipp for recommending Media Jukebox.

I can't live without it now.


----------



## Chipp

Nifty program once you get used to it, isn't it?


----------



## wigseryc

Is that the J-River Media Jukebox?


----------



## Aura

Yep. I've been holding off moving to it for some reason (I guess I'm just used to Foobar).

800th post, 145 of them being in this thread







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Is that the J-River Media Jukebox?


As Aura already claimed ... yep.

Man ... it's so nice.

I was using Foobar briefly too but found it to be a PITA to configure for my own particular listening preferences. Otherwise, Foobar is also a kick arse option.

Re: Media Juke ...

The one thing I love is the various views and how easy and accessible they are.

I ESPECIALLY love and must have the ability to browse my collection via it's folder structure ... this alone sold me on Media Juke (as well as ASIO support).

I'm totally exacting in the building of hard drive folders by genre/artists and this is the easiest way to browse and play .... I was so stoked when I saw the "Disk Location" option for choosing files to play.

I'm also fairly exacting in my usage of ID tags but I hardly ever browse/play according to such.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


As Aura already claimed ... yep.

Man ... it's so nice.

I was using Foobar briefly too but found it to be a PITA to configure for my own particular listening preferences. Otherwise, Foobar is also a kick arse option.

Re: Media Juke ...

The one thing I love is the various views and how easy and accessible they are.

I ESPECIALLY love and must have the ability to browse my collection via it's folder structure ... this alone sold me on Media Juke (as well as ASIO support).

I'm totally exacting in the building of hard drive folders by genre/artists and this is the easiest way to browse and play .... I was so stoked when I saw the "Disk Location" option for choosing files to play.

I'm also fairly exacting in my usage of ID tags but I hardly ever browse/play according to such.











Another awesome feature of JRiver is the ability to right click on any song/album and get cover art from the internet. It automatically updates it based on certain criteria.

Granted there are some albums that have to be done manually, but overall its one of the best music apps I've ever used.

The only contention is that it will not play mp4 files over 64 characters in length. Don't ask how I found that out.


----------



## m11a1

Does anyone here own a tube amp that they really recommend for rock/classical/electronica with the Grado GS-1000?....haha sry to intrude, haven't been on this forum for a while.

I had the RA-1 and it wasn't....good enough, kinda muddy and the detail wasn't really any better than my Denon receiver. And also the WA6 only had one input, so that was rather annoying, sounds better than the RA-1 though.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m11a1*


Does anyone here own a tube amp that they really recommend for rock/classical/electronica with the Grado GS-1000?....haha sry to intrude, haven't been on this forum for a while.

I had the RA-1 and it wasn't....good enough, kinda muddy and the detail wasn't really any better than my Denon receiver. And also the WA6 only had one input, so that was rather annoying, sounds better than the RA-1 though.


http://www.singlepower.com/

Really some of the best tubes out there.


----------



## wigseryc

Sort of headphone related, but have any of you seen this:










??

It's a Scythe Kama Bay Amp, and it looks quite innovative. Be interesting to see how it performs huh?

Edit - Why the hell can't i post images from other OVerclocking forums!? That's pretty silly. TinyUrl FTW.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *m11a1*


Does anyone here own a tube amp that they really recommend for rock/classical/electronica with the Grado GS-1000?....haha sry to intrude, haven't been on this forum for a while.

I had the RA-1 and it wasn't....good enough, kinda muddy and the detail wasn't really any better than my Denon receiver. And also the WA6 only had one input, so that was rather annoying, sounds better than the RA-1 though.


millet hybrid max is very good a Grado. Almost what my PPX3 was at a fraction the cost. 
MPX3 Slam is very very good. Really love mine... Hate to see it go, but know it'll get more use at its new home

If youre looking at sp amps go with a slam edition.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Sort of headphone related, but have any of you seen this:










??

It's a Scythe Kama Bay Amp, and it looks quite innovative. Be interesting to see how it performs huh?

Edit - Why the hell can't i post images from other OVerclocking forums!? That's pretty silly. TinyUrl FTW.


Yeah it's kinda like the sonic impact t-amp, I wonder how the headphone amp on it is compared to the sonic impact gen 2, maybe it can drive more than 32 ohms.


----------



## soloz2

almost forgot to mention the akiedo amp. Its another DIY amp, but sounded great with both rs1 and ms1


----------



## roningai

hello well i think i'm gonna get my ears in gear i've decided to get a set of cans my budget is $300 max and i've seen 2 already that have caught my eye,oh and will an amp be necessary or can it wait?

1.http://www.epinions.com/Audio_Techni...700_Headphones
2.http://www.headphone.com/products/he...do-sr-325i.php


----------



## wigseryc

Your AT link goes straight to their homepage.. Just a heads up.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


hello well i think i'm gonna get my ears in gear i've decided to get a set of cans my budget is $300 max and i've seen 2 already that have caught my eye,oh and will an amp be necessary or can it wait?

1.http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/he...56f/index.html

2.http://www.headphone.com/products/he...do-sr-325i.php


If you are thinking of going with the 325i's might I suggest saving some cash and going with the SR225s instead. Many people prefer the SR225s over the 325i's because of the harsh highs and the odd weight to the cans.

The SR225s don't need an amp to sound great. They are one set of cans that sound wonderful directly from the source.

You can pick up a used pair of 225s for around $150 used/$200 new. With the remaining funds you could grab a nice DAC.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



Your AT link goes straight to their homepage.. Just a heads up.


thanks wig,fixed it.

Quote:



If you are thinking of going with the 325i's might I suggest saving some cash and going with the SR225s instead. Many people prefer the SR225s over the 325i's because of the harsh highs and the odd weight to the cans.

The SR225s don't need an amp to sound great. They are one set of cans that sound wonderful directly from the source.

You can pick up a used pair of 225s for around $150 used/$200 new. With the remaining funds you could grab a nice DAC


yup been reading more reviews about both cans and other brands as well. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Edit - Why the hell can't i post images from other OVerclocking forums!? That's pretty silly. TinyUrl FTW.


OC3D was back in the day spammed by it's owner on the site (SPHERE) and was banned. Since then it has been censored.

Same with alot of other members... BPC by Crash, ItsLasher and jrabb1920 (both (Crash and Lasher) are past mods, Crash was actually on the next-highest position of mods. Goes to show how corrupt some people CAN be, jrabb was the highest rank folder for a while too)

And now PMPC by iampoor and R3ap3r.

All long stories, but if you want to know more, PM me. I don't like (and I'm sure mods don't either) speaking about this in public.


----------



## wigseryc

...oh

Say no more


----------



## roningai

Ok well i made s slight detour in my headphone purchase...for my gaming/movie i got these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826109153

my neighbor has these as well he let me borrow them for a couple of hours and i just fell in love. i listened to a chill out album i had and some jazz tunes oh man it totally blew away my cheapo $20 sony that i've had forever.









i'm still looking for my all out audio headphones. i have a small head...XD so no audiotechnicas in my future. but the more i read about the grado's and i just found some nice cans on ebay it's looking good.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


i'm still looking for my all out audio headphones. i have a small head...XD so no audiotechnicas in my future. but the more i read about the grado's and i just found some nice cans on ebay it's looking good.


Is your new budget $300 - $119 for the cans you just bought?


----------



## roningai

Quote:



Is your new budget $300 - $119 for the cans you just bought?


well on ebay i found some sr225 for $100 so i still have some left over to spend on those. i just spent $135 on the egg for the senn's i can up the budget to $350 but that's if i need to push it.


----------



## Aura

Ronin - you're looking to use both HD280's and a pair of Grado's? It's a pretty decent idea, but for a starting rig you might be better off just sticking with one pair and making upgrades on your source instead.

FallenAngel - I need the Marshmallows and K81DJ's marked as "previously owned", or whatever you see fit. Don't worry, I'll be adding at least one more pair to my current collection in due time







.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


well on ebay i found some sr225 for $100 so i still have some left over to spend on those. i just spent $135 on the egg for the senn's i can up the budget to $350 but that's if i need to push it.


You found SR225s on eBay for $100? That is a heck of a price.


----------



## Aura

They probably don't end for another 5 days or something. I guarantee that no one in their right mind (e.g. *not* inebriated) would let them go for less than $140-150.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



They probably don't end for another 5 days or something. I guarantee that no one in their right mind (e.g. not inebriated) would let them go for less than $140-150.


that's fine with me still within the budget.


----------



## Lude

I think i might get the Denon AH-D2000's now instead of the Sennheiser HD-595's. I've heard/read some good things about them. Opinions? Looking for something ~$200. Getting an amp and dac later on down the road.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


I think i might get the Denon AH-D2000's now instead of the Sennheiser HD-595's. I've heard/read some good things about them. Opinions? Looking for something ~$200. Getting an amp and dac later on down the road.


What kind of music are you listening to? Sennheiser is a bit more neutral and good for things like Jazz and Classical. While I haven't actually heard the D2000's, I've read they have a bit more bass, but aren't too punchy.

All depends on taste.


----------



## Lude

I know one is open and one is closed. I am not too particular about either, just whatever sounds the best and feels the best. I want them to surround my whole ear.

As far as music i listen to, it varies:
Tool
Pink Floyd
Jam Bands
Ambient Music
And really just all types of rock (indie to metal) and reggae
Some hip-hop

I like a nice bass, but i don't like it to be overpowering. I like the bass to flow with the music.

If you (anyone) visit head-fi, yes i posted it there too


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


I know one is open and one is closed. I am not too particular about either, just whatever sounds the best and feels the best. I want them to surround my whole ear.

As far as music i listen to, it varies:
Tool
Pink Floyd
Jam Bands
Ambient Music
And really just all types of rock (indie to metal) and reggae
Some hip-hop

I like a nice bass, but i don't like it to be overpowering. I like the bass to flow with the music.

If you (anyone) visit head-fi, yes i posted it there too










My vote goes for the D2000, but that's just me. Sennheisers are too neutral for me. I love forward, punchy cans. The D2000 bass shouldn't be overpowering and with an amp it should tighten up a bit.


----------



## Lude

Cool, thanks for the input.


----------



## Namrac

The D2000 is described as sounding very similar to the HD650, with slightly punchier bass, and slightly narrower soundstage. Not quite as detailed, especially when unamped, but still a very good set of headphones. I'm looking at them as a possibility this summer.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The D2000 is described as sounding very similar to the HD650, with slightly punchier bass, and slightly narrower soundstage. Not quite as detailed, especially when unamped, but still a very good set of headphones. I'm looking at them as a possibility this summer.


Me thrice.


----------



## Namrac

Awesome.

Just sold my DT770s to PaulTa, and, thanks to Aura, picked up a pair of DT770 Pro 600 ohmers on ebay for more or less what I sold mine for. =D Rare, and reportedly better than the 80's. Nammy is happy. =D


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Awesome.

Just sold my DT770s to PaulTa, and, thanks to Aura, picked up a pair of DT770 Pro 600 ohmers on ebay for more or less what I sold mine for. =D Rare, and reportedly better than the 80's. Nammy is happy. =D


Those should sound quite nice with your Headfive.

Congrats Nammy.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Awesome.

Just sold my DT770s to PaulTa, and, thanks to Aura, picked up a pair of DT770 Pro 600 ohmers on ebay for more or less what I sold mine for. =D Rare, and reportedly better than the 80's. Nammy is happy. =D


Grats







I'm quite jealous.


----------



## Duckydude

Sweet! 600 ohm Beyer's rock.


----------



## soloz2

I know some people have expressed interested in a700's of late and have been dismayed to see that the price has risen quite a bit.

Well I have a like new pair that I have probably less than 40 hours on (they've just hung on a banana stand) that I'm willing to part with. I'm not ready to post them for sale just yet, but if anyone here is interested let me know.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I know some people have expressed interested in a700's of late and have been dismayed to see that the price has risen quite a bit.

Well I have a like new pair that I have probably less than 40 hours on (they've just hung on a banana stand) that I'm willing to part with. I'm not ready to post them for sale just yet, but if anyone here is interested let me know.


HD580's reign supreme eh?

Oh, you do silver/copper braiding for recables, correct? I was roaming your site and only saw the braiding for IC's. Thanks bro.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


My vote goes for the D2000, but that's just me. Sennheisers are too neutral for me. I love forward, punchy cans. The D2000 bass shouldn't be overpowering and with an amp it should tighten up a bit.


There is a mod on head-fi for the d5000's that works with the d2000's if you find the stock bass overpowering also.

I've been very satisfied with my d2000's, they are very comfortable. I think they're mostly geared towards sitting down and relaxing with the music as opposed to get pumped up and, IDK, robbing a liquor store or something.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I think they're mostly geared towards sitting down and relaxing with the music as opposed to get pumped up and, IDK, robbing a liquor store or something.


I do that with Grados! Except I start burning stuff instead of robbing a liquor store!


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I do that with Grados! Except I start burning stuff instead of robbing a liquor store!


Wait until you get them woodied.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Wait until you get them woodied.










Damn, you keep tempting me. I'm definitely gonna grow more into the stock sound before I get the woodies done though, that way I'll enjoy every bit of it.


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, there's a lot of headphones I want, but for the last 4 months or so I haven't had time to spend hours just listening to music like I used to so I can't justify keeping so many pairs around. There's a few pairs I'll keep for work, and a few I'll keep for myself but that's it.

I've actually been using speakers for gaming lately anyway. My ref .5's throw a pretty good soundstage paired with my Prelude it really isn't that bad. Not to the level that headphones can bring, but I've been playing games less and more for fun than to try to be competitive anyway.

Last night I did plug my a700's into my iPod/Tomahawk and listen to some Artemis though...







Made me think maybe I want to keep a pair of ATH's around.

My plan is to drop down to just a couple pairs of headphones. I'll eventually get another pair of Grados, probably RS1's, keep my HD580's, although I have considered giving the 650's another try.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Oh, you do silver/copper braiding for recables, correct? I was roaming your site and only saw the braiding for IC's. Thanks bro.

Yeah, I do lots of stuff that isn't on my website. I haven't been able to get in and update it for several months now... I think the last update was the beginning of last summer. I've been working with a design company on a new website that I think will be much easier to update, I'll be able to do it from any computer, it'll be easier to read and offer more information


----------



## Namrac

Well, I recieved my AD700s just a bit ago. They're... interesting. I've gotten used to closed headphones, having exclusively used my beyers for a few months now, and it's a bit frustrating being able to hear my typing and fans and such again. Oh well, I'll get used to it.

They're certainly a different animal than the DT770s. They've got next to no clamping force, just sort of gently resting on my head. It was an odd fit at first, since they feel like they're just going to slip off my head, but they seem to hold on all right.

They're also much, much different sound wise. Instead of warm and thick like the beyers, they're very quick, and somewhat bright. Highs are sparkly, and I've noticed a bit of sibilance every once in a while, which is getting on my nerves a little bit.

Bass is snappy and punchy, but has no where near the extension or impact the DT770s do, which is of course to be expected. They don't seem to handle quick, heavy music too well - Caliban sounded harsh and frankly unpleasant. However, some of my lighter, piano-and-vocals centered music (The Fray, Snow Patrol, some Jazz, as well as Flogging Molly, which doesn't really fit as well with the rest, but still...) sounds excellent. Soundstage is wide and throws things out to each side nicely, but they still remain forward... it's an odd feeling, demonstrated here by my expert illustration.










One issue though, is build quality. They really feel very light and flimsy, and seem easily breakable, especially compared to the built-like-a-friggin-safe DT770s. They bend easily and kinda creak when I adjust them on my head.

They are brighter and more mids/treble focused than I'm accustomed to, so I'll undoubtedly have to spend more time with them so I can more fully appreciate their qualities. At the moment, I'm reasonably happy with them. Not extremely so, but hopefully they'll grow on me.


----------



## Aura

<3 picture.

Methinks the 600 ohmer is going to make these seem a bit incompetent, but I can never be sure of these things







.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Whooo, my Zero DAC Amp came in









I can understand why people complain about the bass on the D2000's now... I can seriously feel the things vibrating on my head somewhat during bass sounds









Oh, and Namrac, I'd try the HFI-780's. Only $195ish off Buy.com. Best bass I've heard yet, and it's wonderfully organic on the vocals. The treble is a bit exaggerated, which for these cans I'd say has an overall good effect. Very active and lively. Sibilance/harshness at very high volumes, though. It might go away after extensive (200hr+) burn in, though. Not very comfortable, though


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
Whooo, my Zero DAC Amp came in









I can understand why people complain about the bass on the D2000's now... I can seriously feel the things vibrating on my head somewhat during bass sounds









Oh, and Namrac, I'd try the HFI-780's. Only $195ish off Buy.com. Best bass I've heard yet, and it's wonderfully organic on the vocals. The treble is a bit exaggerated, which for these cans I'd say has an overall good effect. Very active and lively. Sibilance/harshness at very high volumes, though. It might go away after extensive (200hr+) burn in, though. Not very comfortable, though









...I wasn't asking for suggestions...









and I hate the S-Logic thing. Makes everything sound unnatural and just... not good.


----------



## Chipp

Hmm... I'm seriously debating (again!!) the trade of my ER6 / RP-21 combo for ER4s. Darn this hobby!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hmm... I'm seriously debating (again!!) the trade of my ER6 / RP-21 combo for ER4s. Darn this hobby!

Tell me about it!

...

I had to go spend 700 bucks on new computer gear to break my audio spending pattern. Just was losing control.









Trade off is that the computer gear is something which I can produce with and it also forces me to enjoy what I've got for six more months or so; also have to hold off on any further audio purchases (if I can hold off that long!).

My main desire at this point is a top notch USB DAC. May get another EMU 0404 or I may also drop 3 bills on a Paradisea that's for sale at Head-fi ... I just don't know if the Paradisea warrants the expense over the much cheaper EMU.


----------



## Namrac

Due to an unfortunate incident with shipping something to Legend, I may be ridding myself of the AD700s more quickly than I imagined... =/ Unless I start liking them a lot more than I do now, they'll probably be gone within a week or two.


----------



## s1rrah

Still tripping on Black Mountain. My RS1's keep making me return to them.

This band's worth spending a lot of money on:

...












...

That's a rather subdued and hypnotic bit but rest you assured ... they're capable of some of the most tube driven LeS PaUl licks imaginable. (I'm just a sucker for the sensitive stuff so here I am posting proof of such leanings)









Once I hit the jackpot, I'm going to buy all their CD's.

For now, I'm content with their 200kbps-or-so MP3's from MP3Fiesta.com.


----------



## roningai

Ok i've narrowed down my choices to these 2 AKG 701 or Grado sr225's there's a $50 price diff between them but i wanna know what u guys think.


----------



## wigseryc

Akg's - 5/5

SR225's - 4/5

Personally, i'd get the AKG's i think. Or whichever's cheapest. AKG's are pretty massive too, so aint no wearin' them outside.

Can't say much as i've never listened through any of those. What i can say though is that my SR-60's are wonderful things. So by that reasoning, the SR225's will be pretty damn good.


----------



## Wrapper

got myself a cheap pair of Tirtton AX51


----------



## roningai

Quote:



Personally, i'd get the AKG's i think. Or whichever's cheapest. AKG's are pretty massive too, so aint no wearin' them outside.

Can't say much as i've never listened through any of those. What i can say though is that my SR-60's are wonderful things. So by that reasoning, the SR225's will be pretty damn good.


these cans will never see the outside world once i get them.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


Ok i've narrowed down my choices to these 2 AKG 701 or Grado sr225's there's a $50 price diff between them but i wanna know what u guys think.


what will you use them for? they are two very different beats.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


what will you use them for? they are two very different beats.


Just what I was going to ask. You couldn't pick two cans that were more opposite of each other really







.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



Just what I was going to ask. You couldn't pick two cans that were more opposite of each other really


100% music listening. i already have senns for gaming/movies.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


100% music listening. i already have senns for gaming/movies.


What are your preferences though?

- Genres?
- Smooth/relaxed vs. forward/high-energy?
- Do you plan on using an amp? If so, how much are you looking to spend?
- Any portable use?

If you plan to use these unamped, then 225 is the better option. The K701 is notoriously difficult to drive properly and match with the correct amp, which in doing so could cost you another $3-400 possibly (if you're willing to get them to sound as they should).


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


100% music listening. i already have senns for gaming/movies.


But what sort of?









*EDIT*

Beat me to it... damn you aura!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Beat me to it... damn you aura!


Woops.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



But what sort of?


my muscal taste is well rounded from jazz,easy listening,rock,lil hip-hop,trance.


----------



## soloz2

what about an amp? k701's really need an amp to sound their best. They are a better all around can than the sr225's.

however, with your music genres I'd say a pair of RS1's would fit you well... but then again a nice amp is in order


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


what about an amp? k701's really need an amp to sound their best. They are a better all around can than the sr225's.

however, with your music genres I'd say a pair of RS1's would fit you well... but then again a nice amp is in order 


RS1s are twice as much as either of those, though.

The K701s will sound great with the jazz and easy listening, but they lack the bass quantity/impact that you need for hip hop and trance.

The SR225s will sound great with the rock, and maybe the hip hop and trance after the bowl tape mod, but they'll be too forward and in-your-face for the jazz and easy stuff.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


RS1s are twice as much as either of those, though.

The K701s will sound great with the jazz and easy listening, but they lack the bass quantity/impact that you need for hip hop and trance.

The SR225s will sound great with the rock, and maybe the hip hop and trance after the bowl tape mod, but they'll be too forward and in-your-face for the jazz and easy stuff.


Perhaps look to the DT880? Similar sound sig to the Grados, but more relaxed for jazz, etc.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Perhaps look to the DT880? Similar sound sig to the Grados, but more relaxed for jazz, etc.


That's certainly a good middle ground, although they share the two main disadvantages of the K701, needing an amp to sound great and being kind of lean on bass, although the extent of each of these traits is a bit less with the DT880, I believe.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Perhaps look to the DT880? Similar sound sig to the Grados, but more relaxed for jazz, etc.


Very good suggestion Chipp. They also have exceptional detail, even more than K701. Really excellent cans for jazz.


----------



## s1rrah

*@roningai* : If you are predominantly guitar rock oriented ...

Then ...

(a picture speaks louder than words)

...










...

<sigh>

Yes. I want to sleep with my headphones.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*@roningai* : If you are predominantly guitar rock oriented ...

Then ...

(a picture speaks louder than words)

...










...

<sigh>

Yes. I want to sleep with my headphones.











hmm ure just a little bit wierd


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


hmm ure just a little bit wierd










LOL, yea














.


----------



## Namrac

methinks s1rrah has had a bit too much free time...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


methinks s1rrah has had a bit too much free time...










Maybe just a bit too ...










...

But listening on Sat/Sun's really is one of the finer points throughout any given week.

Just worked through some Bright Eyes releases and now entering the 70's Physchedelia realm with a bit of Mount Rushmore ....

Not enough hours in the weekend.


----------



## soloz2

I disagree on the dt880's having more detail than k701's. Plus, I feel the k701's are a better all around headphone.

I am a bit supurised that no one has recommended hd580/600's as they are probably even better than k701's as an all-around can. Once again they need an amp, but so do k701's or dt880's.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I disagree on the dt880's having more detail than k701's. Plus, I feel the k701's are a better all around headphone.

I am a bit supurised that no one has recommended hd580/600's as they are probably even better than k701's as an all-around can. Once again they need an amp, but so do k701's or dt880's.


K701 might be better all-around, but I've heard many times over that it is not quite as detailed as most are led to believe and that the 880 is pretty much on-par. However, I have not heard an 880, so it's best I not say anything more on this matter (especially considering I dislike both 770 and 990).

I didn't recommend HD580/HD600 because the K701 is a better headphone (in my opinion). K701 was smoother, more relaxed, more detailed, and in general more fun to listen to when I compared it directly to HD600.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


K701 might be better all-around, but I've heard many times over that it is not quite as detailed as most are led to believe and that the 880 is pretty much on-par. However, I have not heard an 880, so it's best I not say anything more on this matter (especially considering I dislike both 770 and 990).

I didn't recommend HD580/HD600 because the K701 is a better headphone (in my opinion). K701 was smoother, more relaxed, more detailed, and in general more fun to listen to when I compared it directly to HD600.


*@ Aura:*

My roommates gone all psycho on building maple stands/dampeners for his turntable and other gear.

Did you ever consider making some 225 cups out of maple?

How do you think it would sound compared to the wenge ??

(I'll take some photos of his setup in a bit ... it's quite maple-ghetto-fabulous)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*@ Aura:*

My roommates gone all psycho on building maple stands/dampeners for his turntable and other gear.

Did you ever consider making some 225 cups out of maple?

How do you think it would sound compared to the wenge ??

(I'll take some photos of his setup in a bit ... it's quite maple-ghetto-fabulous)


We have plenty of maple in the shop - I could probably do some maple cups in a heartbeat.

Honestly, simply having wood cups is what makes the biggest impact, and not necessarily the type of wood. Wenge, being such a hard wood, probably benefits the sound a bit more than a soft wood like Cedar, but this is all in theory and you'd really have to have golden ears to tell the difference.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Honestly, simply having wood cups is what makes the biggest impact, and not necessarily the type of wood.


Tell that to Stratovarius ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Tell that to Stratovarius ...


Point taken. I guess one could argue that the wood you use becomes the "essence" of the sound that is produced. For example, people ask "would an R10 sound like an R10 if it hadn't been made from the core of a 200 year-old Zelkova tree?"

I very much agree with Larry from Headphile when he says "feeling good about the look of your cans also plays a role. You are more likely to enjoy the music if you feel good about your cans, so pick what you like the look of uppermost."

People often only think about placebo in terms of sound, but it can play a large role visually. If your roommate loves Maple, then bygod he should use Maple and not worry about what he could have/should have/would have used instead.

And there's some of my 2 cents on wood-modding theory







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


And there's some of my 2 cents on wood-modding theory







.


And an appreciated 2 cents it is, mate ...


----------



## Blue_Fire

hmmm wood ath-a900's... that sounds secksy


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Tell that to Stratovarius ...











I don't get it, what's Stratovarius got to do with wood? Jens Johansson is all metal, not wood.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *triggerc*   What's Stratovarius got to do with wood?  
_Sweet HeySuess_! That's sig'able!










You'd be just as well asking what Fu Manchu has got to do with vans and guitars:

...

  
 



  



 
 ...










Sweet heysuess!! (What's Stratovarius got to do with wood!!??)

...


----------



## wigseryc

Only FMC song i know is that Evil Eye one from one of the THPS games..

S1rrah, album recommendation maybe??


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Only FMC song i know is that Evil Eye one from one of the THPS games..

S1rrah, album recommendation maybe??


For some fine Grado-centric stoner rock bliss:

_In Search of..._

_King of the Road_

_We Must Obey_

_Start the Machine_

...

All great Fu Manchu releases ...

Total tube fuzz crunch


----------



## Duckydude

I just got this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=250239310895










Can't wait till it gets here







, it will sound amazazing on my setup. I'll post some sample clips of course, when it gets here.


----------



## Namrac

$240? D: Jeebus.

better sound amazing...


----------



## triggerc

wow I thought spending $60 on import CDs is a lot, that's nothing compared to that!


----------



## Duckydude

Yea, I don't have any collectible rare CD's like this, but it will be nice to have one in the collection. Plus, I love the album







.


----------



## Namrac

Just got my 600 Ohm DT770s in =D Very initial impressions is that there's a tiny bit more clarity than the 80 ohm, and bass might go an eensy bit deeper. Certainly not a major change, but at the same time, they're certainly better. Just, not by much.

The coiled chord is sooooooooo much better for me though. don't have to worry about it getting dirty on the floor or tangling on my chair. It's the perfect length.

Edit: They also seem to isolate a bit better, but that just may be that they're not stretched out on my head. They're gripping tighter, and a bit less comfortable... they'll probably fit better over time, and lose a tiny bit of isolation.


----------



## roningai

Well after much more reading and reading....i've decided to opt out of buying some expensive($200-$300) cans for now. i did get my senns from the egg.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826109153

i think they'll do me good for now. i've been playing r6 vegas2 and watching movies with them and there Niiiice.


----------



## Kamikaze127

Just got my Razer Piranha!


----------



## fallingheights

Heya all, I want to join the club.. I have the Sennheiser HD280 Pros.. While on the subject, what do you all recommend for a good but somewhat affordable headphone amp?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallingheights*


Heya all, I want to join the club.. I have the Sennheiser HD280 Pros.. While on the subject, what do you all recommend for a good but somewhat affordable headphone amp?


What is your budget? Portable or desktop? Affordable is subjective to most everyone.


----------



## soloz2

I have a sticky of affordable amps.


----------



## Muftobration

I don't know if you guys are still updating that list, but I now have an Ultrasone HFI-700 and have sold the SR225. I also have had a Bose TriPort for about three or four years, but I didn't say so earlier.

I am in love with my HFI-700.


----------



## triggerc

I forgot to post this over the weekend, but the SR225 is here. The stock sound signature without burn-in right now is frighteningly similar to my burnt-in SR60 with the taped-modded bowl pads, and the soundstage right now is wider, but only to the sides, I guess you can't get much more forward than the SR60. I'm looking forward to getting it burnt in and my Zhaolu D2.5c should be here next week as well!


----------



## Aura

Let the 225 burn-in, and then use a song you are quite familiar with to test between both pairs (using same source and all other dependent variables). Pick out specific parts of the music to compare, such as small cymbal hits on the high-hat, etc.

You'll be able to tell the differences much more easily if you know exactly what you're listening for.

In my experience, the 225 is far superior in bass and transparency, especially the latter.


----------



## triggerc

I can definitely feel more bass impact on the 225, especially with the taped bowl pads, but it isn't as tight as I like them, but burn in and the D2.5c should solve that problem. I hope that highs open up a little more after burn in as well. As of right now it doesn't sound anymore resolving than the SR60, but that's probably a combination of the line-out on the X-Meridian isn't too up to snuff and once again the burn in. I am quite impressed with the 225 already, it is superior the the SR60 in soundstage (a little bit) and bass without burn in.

Why can't these things burn in quicker!


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Got some Skullcandy Smokin' Buds here


----------



## reLm

i have a logitech headset


----------



## fallingheights

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I have a sticky of affordable amps.










I can't seem to find it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


What is your budget? Portable or desktop? Affordable is subjective to most everyone.










It's primary use will be on the desktop, however if a portable would work well then that's fine as well. As for price, considering I only paid $100 for my headphones, I'd say something like $50 would be a good place to start.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallingheights*









I can't seem to find it.


http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...p-roundup.html


----------



## roningai

any of u guys have good links to modding the sr225. i just won a pair on ebay after telling myself not to get any highend cans...XD right now i just can't wait to put them on my head oh and since i've heard that getting amps for them is needed is there any below $300 that will be good?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


any of u guys have good links to modding the sr225. i just won a pair on ebay after telling myself not to get any highend cans...XD right now i just can't wait to put them on my head oh and since i've heard that getting amps for them is needed is there any below $300 that will be good?


Congrats Ronin, you're well on your way to the point of no return







.

I've done a lot of research concerning SR225's (all of Grado for that matter) and amps. This older post of mine on Head-Fi might be of some use to you.

The primary decision you have to make with an amp is solid-state or tubes. I prefer tubes because they add warmth (what I like to think of as energy or life) to the music. There's nothing wrong with using solid-state, it just tends to be more analytical, making the details more discernable from one another.

As for modding... well just take a look at my avatar







.

You can use a multitude of different pads (check my sig), change the headband, recable, and most importantly, take off those plastic cups and replace them with resonating, aesthetically-pleasing wood. I'm quite a strong advocate of wood and the impact it can have on your headphone's sound signature.


----------



## triggerc

lol, OCN is on a SR225 binge lately. As a temporary solution for an amp I think I might grab the discrete headphone amp for D2.5 from Head-fi. A real amp will have to wait.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


lol, OCN is on a SR225 binge lately. As a temporary solution for an amp I think I might grab the discrete headphone amp for D2.5 from Head-fi. A real amp will have to wait.


The more, the merrier







.

Take your time on the amp - upgrading the source is more important for a beginning rig anyway.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


any of u guys have good links to modding the sr225. i just won a pair on ebay after telling myself not to get any highend cans...XD right now i just can't wait to put them on my head oh and since i've heard that getting amps for them is needed is there any below $300 that will be good?


Grado mods?


----------



## Namrac

I'm so pumped for my beyer mods. =D They're going to be an OCN-collaborated work of art.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Grado mods?



Does removing the button open up the airflow in any significant way? Oh, BTW, how long does it take to get the SR225 recabled?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'm so pumped for my beyer mods. =D They're going to be an OCN-collaborated work of art.


OCN is on a headphone modding binge, too. What are you planning Namrac?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Does removing the button open up the airflow in any significant way? Oh, BTW, how long does it take to get the SR225 recabled?

OCN is on a headphone modding binge, too. What are you planning Namrac?


Me, myself, I'm getting leather pads. But certain other OCN members are going to have their way with them. =D


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'm so pumped for my beyer mods. =D They're going to be an OCN-collaborated work of art.


Mine too.

An Aura woodie and a Soloz recable are in order this summer on my SR225s.

Cherry or heartwood? A true impasse.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Mine too.

An Aura woodie and a Soloz recable are in order this summer on my SR225s.

Cherry or heartwood? A true impasse.










What kind of wood would be good for rock/metal?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


What kind of wood would be good for rock/metal?


Whatever kind you like the looks of.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


What kind of wood would be good for rock/metal?


I'll probably end up going ebony, but its more expensive and very hard. As Aura said, go with whatever looks good.


----------



## triggerc

I think I'll just trust general judgment and get whatever everyone else gets then, that way it expedites the process a little.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I think I'll just trust general judgment and get whatever everyone else gets then, that way it expedites the process a little.


Different kinds of wood will have very small effect on sound. Just choose what you think looks best.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Different kinds of wood will have very small effect on sound. Just choose what you think looks best.


However, I might stray away from anything too soft like cedar as you don't want your cups dinged or blemished if you keep them for a while.

Just a thought.


----------



## fallingheights

How about I have one of these beasts which I'm playing with.. Granted it isn't a headphone amp, I am using it as one to see what kind of change it would make itself. To say the difference wasn't dramatic would be a large understatement. It's a tube amp, so I'll assume a tube is driving the headphone output. I can only imagine what a good pair of headphones and amp would sound like..










What kind of equalization would you use to make up for the response inconsistencies in my headphones? Historically I wouldn't consider myself an audiophile however I have quite a bit of experience with live sound and all of the ins and outs associated with that. I've also run recording studios however both of those are different than 'professional' listening, if you will. Whereas with recording and live sound you're going for as close to flat as you can, there is a bit of preference involved with personal listening. I know for a fact that software equalizers suck, so what do you all use?

=213]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCom...phID[]=213


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Does removing the button open up the airflow in any significant way? Oh, BTW, how long does it take to get the SR225 recabled?

OCN is on a headphone modding binge, too. What are you planning Namrac?


I did more than remove the button on that pair







I replaced the grill with a more open grill to give it lots more air and detail. It lost a bit of bass slam, but it was much more neutral and overall better sounding.

It doesn't take too long to recable a pair of Grados. the longest part is taking them apart carefully because they're glued together rather well.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fallingheights*


How about I have one of these beasts which I'm playing with.. Granted it isn't a headphone amp, I am using it as one to see what kind of change it would make itself. To say the difference wasn't dramatic would be a large understatement. It's a tube amp, so I'll assume a tube is driving the headphone output. I can only imagine what a good pair of headphones and amp would sound like..










What kind of equalization would you use to make up for the response inconsistencies in my headphones? Historically I wouldn't consider myself an audiophile however I have quite a bit of experience with live sound and all of the ins and outs associated with that. I've also run recording studios however both of those are different than 'professional' listening, if you will. Whereas with recording and live sound you're going for as close to flat as you can, there is a bit of preference involved with personal listening. I know for a fact that software equalizers suck, so what do you all use?

=213]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCom...phID[]=213


Mmm, nice receiver you have there.







Usually Sansui would simply throw resistors into the main amp circuit and call it a headphone circuit, which is a good thing given your unit there.

As far as EQ, do what sounds right to you. Personally, I would go with a 5 to 7dB per octave curve on the bass side (to about 80hz) and leave treble alone. Yes, the treble could stand for improvement too, but the driver in the HD280 is just not going to take EQ well there - it's response is simply too uneven in the high register.


----------



## fallingheights

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Mmm, nice receiver you have there.







Usually Sansui would simply throw resistors into the main amp circuit and call it a headphone circuit, which is a good thing given your unit there.

As far as EQ, do what sounds right to you. Personally, I would go with a 5 to 7dB per octave curve on the bass side (to about 80hz) and leave treble alone. Yes, the treble could stand for improvement too, but the driver in the HD280 is just not going to take EQ well there - it's response is simply too uneven in the high register.


I had figured they had done something like that. Or at least hoped.

The HD280s are pretty decent for the price but the largest beef I have with them is their drop in the 6-10khz region. It just kills vocals and the clarity of them in my opinion. In addition the 10khz region is very hot and harsh sounding. After messing around with a few EQs for a while I got it pretty decent but you can still tell there are issues up there.


----------



## s1rrah

FYI ...

To supplement some of my previous heads-up types posts regarding NiN's "24 Ghosts" release (which I think is quite nice) ...

YOu can also download all of the 24 Ghosts .flacs, *and* the stellar .PDF of included very beautiful photography, from the Internet ARchive Website.

This was published by the group (including Reznor) who collaborated on the release.

Totally legal and totally free. All tracks in .FlAC format.

Enjoy.

...

Nin's 24 Ghosts, at the Archive.org Website

...

Apparently, Reznor authored the post at the ARchive site.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


FYI ...

To supplement some of my previous heads-up types posts regarding NiN's "24 Ghosts" release (which I think is quite nice) ...

YOu can also download all of the 24 Ghosts .flacs, *and* the stellar .PDF of included very beautiful photography, from the Internet ARchive Website.

This was published by the group (including Reznor) who collaborated on the release.

Totally legal and totally free. All tracks in .FlAC format.

Enjoy.

...

Nin's 24 Ghosts, at the Archive.org Website

...

Apparently, Reznor authored the post at the ARchive site.


Ghosts I-IV has 36 tracks... >.>


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Ghosts I-IV has 36 tracks... >.>


No. That's an apparent flaw/anomaly inherent to the archive.org website.










They're archiving the entire intrawebz, afterall ... so the occasional anomaly should be expected.










EDIT: it's not actually a flaw per se as the system has to make the new rows for the various other bitrates up for download.


----------



## TheLegend

I've got 36 tracks as well.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I've got 36 tracks as well.










EDIT:

I was apparently totally wrong.

I just checked my .flac CD rip (since I ordered the full kit a while back) and there are indeed 36 tracks.


----------



## roningai

got my ebay grado sr225's in. man the guy that i bought it from used a diff pic of the real item. it's missing the sr225 emblem on the right side and he had all this electrical tape on the Y split. i was like







but luckily nothig was cut. took me like 45mins to remove all the tape and clean off the sticky stuff.







i contacted the guy and said it was a shady move on his part. but the cans are in good cond beside the fact. there broken in already







and they fit in the case i bought for the cans too.







i guess there still people like this all over kinda sux cause i pay for my stuff right away. he shipped it with paper towels in a box that wasn't even sturdy so it came all bent.


----------



## TheLegend

That is pretty shady. Did the headphones ship with the Grado 1/4" to mini adapter? Mine didn't, but the seller graciously offered to buy one.

Best of luck and enjoy the new cans.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



That is pretty shady. Did the headphones ship with the Grado 1/4" to mini adapter? Mine didn't, but the seller graciously offered to buy one.


yeah they did. man this thing sounds nice, i got a cheapo amp :http://www.coolerguys.com/840556083177.html

it's kinda buggy w/ the volume knob i'm gonna return it tomorrow @ micro center but i did try it out with them and an amp does make a big diff. even this crappy one by sytche made the a nicer sound than my zune alone.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


got my ebay grado sr225's in. man the guy that i bought it from used a diff pic of the real item. it's missing the sr225 emblem on the right side and he had all this electrical tape on the Y split. i was like







but luckily nothig was cut. took me like 45mins to remove all the tape and clean off the sticky stuff.







i contacted the guy and said it was a shady move on his part. but the cans are in good cond beside the fact. there broken in already







and they fit in the case i bought for the cans too.







i guess there still people like this all over kinda sux cause i pay for my stuff right away. he shipped it with paper towels in a box that wasn't even sturdy so it came all bent.










I'd file a claim w/ pp and get a partial refund were I you.


----------



## roningai

Quote:



I'd file a claim w/ pp and get a partial refund were I you.


well i got in touch with the seller and he told me that he'd give me a full refund on the if i wanted it. however i already ordered parts for the headhones







i'm gonna do a re-solder on the connections and start some mods.


----------



## soloz2

I can't get all 36 tracks to fit on a CD ?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I can't get all 36 tracks to fit on a CD ?


I think it's actually supposed to be 4 CDs (Ghosts I-IV, each its own set...)

If I remember right the whole .flac download is like 800 mb, so it makes sense that you couldn't fit them.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I think it's actually supposed to be 4 CDs (Ghosts I-IV, each its own set...)

If I remember right the whole .flac download is like 800 mb, so it makes sense that you couldn't fit them.


well the songs themselves are only like 650mb, but it's the damn time issue


----------



## PaulTa

Put me down as a very happy owner of a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770Pro 80ohms.









The Crystal Method has never sounded so good...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulTa*


Put me down as a very happy owner of a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770Pro 80ohms.









The Crystal Method has never sounded so good...


Have you thought about an amp?

Most will agree here you'll need a decent amp to clean up the bass in those cans. The Crystal Method will sound even better.


----------



## PaulTa

you lookin to sell me an amp? I was looking at a penguin Cmoy actually. With my budget right now, I can't justify spending 200+ on an amp.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulTa*


you lookin to sell me an amp? I was looking at a penguin Cmoy actually. With my budget right now, I can't justify spending 200+ on an amp.


I'm not looking to sell an amp at this point, but you can find a Mini^3 for around $100 which is much better than a cMoy.

Someone is selling a Headfive on Head-Fi right now for $160. At that price its a steal considering how most go for $190-200.


----------



## PaulTa

care to link me to the mini^3 friend? Articles about it and/or FS threads would be great.

I'm new to the audiophile world. You can all thank Namrac for my soon-to-be addiction to expensive audio equipment. He's the devil who sold me the DT770's.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PaulTa*


care to link me to the mini^3 friend? Articles about it and/or FS threads would be great.


Mini^3 FS. 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...hipped-319715/

Here are a few threads. The Mini^3 can be on par with some higher end amps such as the Hornet or HeadSix. Some amps have better synergy with different cans so it all depends.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/hea...owdown-283143/

Skylab also does lots of reviews. Some think he is a bit biased toward Meier Audio amps, but it's all about taste. You can look at an in-depth review in this thread of over 35 different portable amps.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...mpared-214588/


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Mini^3 FS. 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...hipped-319715/

Here are a few threads. The Mini^3 can be on par with some higher end amps such as the Hornet or HeadSix. Some amps have better synergy with different cans so it all depends.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/hea...owdown-283143/

Skylab also does lots of reviews. Some think he is a bit biased toward Meier Audio amps, but it's all about taste. You can look at an in-depth review in this thread of over 35 different portable amps.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...mpared-214588/


I wouldn't put the mini above the Hornet. I found the Tomahawk to be slightly better than the mini3, but just slightly.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I wouldn't put the mini above the Hornet. I found the Tomahawk to be slightly better than the mini3, but just slightly.


The Tomahawk is more than double in some cases. Best value is probably the Mini^3, but Soloz would know better than me.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PaulTa* 
care to link me to the mini^3 friend? Articles about it and/or FS threads would be great.

I'm new to the audiophile world. You can all thank Namrac for my soon-to-be addiction to expensive audio equipment. He's the devil who sold me the DT770's.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I'm not looking to sell an amp at this point, but you can find a Mini^3 for around $100 which is much better than a cMoy.

Someone is selling a Headfive on Head-Fi right now for $160. At that price its a steal considering how most go for $190-200.

$160?























I paid $200 for mine and am VERY happy with it. Headfive + DT770 is a very synergistic match. =D


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well the songs themselves are only like 650mb, but it's the damn time issue

@soloz: checked my 24 Ghosts CD kit that they shipped me (I took the 10 dollar route) and it does indeed come on two CDs.


----------



## PaulTa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 









$160?























I paid $200 for mine and am VERY happy with it. Headfive + DT770 is a very synergistic match. =D

LALALALALALALALALA

I CANT HEAR YOU I CANT HEAR YOU

*Images money just walking out of wallet*

no... come back...


----------



## Xx_xBLADEx_xX

Sony MDR-RF970R Wireless Stereo Headphones. Does this count?


----------



## Tis I Lucifer

Just picked up the Sennheiser PC350 Cans. I need to get a awesome sound card now. These bad boys are sick!!!


----------



## s1rrah

*My RS1's SpANk3D! by my SE530's!*
----------------------------------------------------------------------

Just thought some of you owning both IEM's and full sized cans might find this interesting ...

I'm currently wading through about 130 tracks of ambient/drum&bass/dub and otherwise electronica that a certain NY based DJ friend of mine has recently turned me on to.

I started with my Grado RS1's ... things were good ... spatially on point ... overall sonically pleasing ... but the bass just wouldn't reach the impact and depth I was looking for.

Everything sounded a bit thin when listening to my first batch of test tracks from Rhythm and Sound (_See Mi Yah Remixes_):

...










...

So I traded the RS1's for my (generally mobile only) Shure SE530's.

And after a few seconds of utterly hard hitting high hats, impossibly tight drums and sickeningly dreamy background sweeps .... I realized that the RS1's, though utterly astonishing to me when listening to anything guitar based, just weren't up to delivering quite so hearty goods when moving into the realm of electronica and drum/bass centric of such peices.

This really is the realm of the SE530's in my opinion.

I think music such as this just sounds better if played at a volume that provides real physical impact and such is not possible using the RS1's ... the drums and bass beats just can't reach the same level of SLAM as the SE530's and this makes a huge impact on the final enjoyment of such drum/bass, electronic types of music.

I mean, my spinal chord actually feels like it's vibrating through certain tracks!










Another thing that enhanced the listening enjoyment and that the RS1's didn't (nor never) require, was a slight notch up in the high frequency spectrum.

I'm using ASIO drivers with Media Jukebox and it's EQ is quite nice sounding when transporting to the X-fi (in bit Bit Matched Playback mode):

...










...

That's the setting the SE530's required to really sound their best.

...

Anyway ...

I was just so utterly amazed at my near 24 hour, home listening RS1's being so dethroned with this particular release that I thought I'd describe it a bit.

The RS1's, in turn, utterly destroy the SE530's with classical music and any sort of rock music. No competition ...

But man do the SE530's sound good with electronic/drum/bass music.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry about being so late with the updates. I've been busy as hell. I'll have the list updated by tonight. I promise.


----------



## Namrac

Electronica is the Beyer's strong point as well. Now if only I listened to electronica...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Electronica is the Beyer's strong point as well. Now if only I listened to electronica...

I don't like too much pure electronica (house/most dance music) ... but I like other types of more ambient/drum/beat/dub-esque electronic music such as that from Rhythm and Sound, Amon Tobin, Thievery Corporation, etc.

I might have to investigate a pair of Beyers soon ...


----------



## triggerc

I was debating between the SE530 and the Triple.fi 10 pro, I think I'll be happier with the UE if the SE530 has so much bass impact.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
I was debating between the SE530 and the Triple.fi 10 pro, I think I'll be happier with the UE if the SE530 has so much bass impact.

I should qualify ...

I enjoy bass slam.

And the above comments are made while listening through an XM4 headphone amp with a very bass heavy OPAMP in it (AD822) ...

I'm also listening with the XM4's bass boost circuit enabled.










...

Without any of those things considered ... the bass is pretty much true to any given recording.

Not to be selling the SE530's or anything ... cause I'm also very much interested in hearing the Triple-fi's ...

But they are quite decent IEM's ...


----------



## TheLegend

Sorry Nammy.









http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...e-91-a-321461/


----------



## triggerc

We should trade when I get my triple.fis next month


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


We should trade when I get my triple.fis next month


You may be joking, but after you get used to them and all ...

Just PM me if you want to do a two week swap or something.


----------



## triggerc

Oh no I'm not joking, I'd be up for it, I'm interested in comparing the two best rated IEMs as well.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Oh no I'm not joking, I'd be up for it, I'm interested in comparing the two best rated IEMs as well.


Just say when ...

Would be fun.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just say when ...

Would be fun.











s1rrah, we have similar taste in the music depart for eletronica [thievery corp and so forth]. what IEM would you recommend for that style of music + house.
I really don't want to spend over 300$, but if the 530's are really that good so be it. I want IEM's so when i ride my motorcycle.

and i want the slam, i want it in my face. i use to own super.fi 3's and the bass slam was so weak it was ridiculous. i'd be using a portable amp with it. what do you suggest?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


The Tomahawk is more than double in some cases. Best value is probably the Mini^3, but Soloz would know better than me.










I wasn't denying the value of the mini3. No doubt if you made a desktop version you could probably squeeze a bit more out of it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


s1rrah, we have similar taste in the music depart for eletronica [thievery corp and so forth]. what IEM would you recommend for that style of music + house.
I really don't want to spend over 300$, but if the 530's are really that good so be it. I want IEM's so when i ride my motorcycle.

and i want the slam, i want it in my face. i use to own super.fi 3's and the bass slam was so weak it was ridiculous. i'd be using a portable amp with it. what do you suggest?


*@phospholipid:*

I should preface this by saying that when I'm interested in really heavy bass slam ... I either use an EQ or (my preferred method) the bass boost circuit on my XM4.

The latter, the XM4's bass boost circuit is fantastically capable and worthwhile at providing a very respectable punch to just about anything you listen too while not being overtly muddy or 'woolen'. It really works good and I couldn't ever see myself getting rid of this particular little amp until I hear another with a bass boost circuit that bests it (I've compared it directly to a SR-71 and was not swayed ... even though the SR-71 was slightly more transparent; but it couldn't beat the XM4 in the bass department.)

...

That said ...

Those are the variables which make me enjoy the SE530's in my more bass prime tracks.

I'm sure the same effect would transfer well, in more or less degrees, to any other IEM (that is, an amp with good bass boost).

Although, if you spend the time reading all the reviews online regarding the SE530's, you'll find that they are very well respected and known for their HUGE bass capabilities, EQ'd/Amp'd, or not.

_(long story short ... I'd highly recommend the SE530's to you for listening to electronica/ambient/d&b/dub type music ... and ESPECIALLY with the addition of an amplifier that has a good clean bass boost circuit; the final sound is really rather impressive)._









...

And unaffected, the SE530's also provide very capable and present bass, more than most other IEM's and full sized cans ... including my RS1's and SR225's.

...

All of that considered ...

Try to listen to some before buying. Also, try to listen to other offerings such as the Westone IEM's and the Super Fi's ... both of which I've read favorable things about. I personally would love to spend some time with the Westone UM2's ... but haven't had the chance yet.

Have fun.


----------



## triggerc

Yeah I listened to the Super.fi 5EB and the pro before I bought my E4c last year, the EB really defines bass slam. It made my head shake.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*@phospholipid:*
Try to listen to some before buying. Also, try to listen to other offerings such as the Westone IEM's and the Super Fi's ... both of which I've read favorable things about. I personally would love to spend some time with the Westone UM2's ... but haven't had the chance yet.

Have fun.


Westone's huh? I was cruising head-fi last night, and I read that, the Denon C700 was pretty good at bass slam for the money. Trust me, I'll be using a portable amp, my cmoy for now, but i will be investing 300$+ on a decent portable amp, these IEM's will be like my stereo for my car, but portable







.

That being said, I found some [a lot actually] SE530's on ebay for around 300$, do SE530's come with serial numbers, so I can call in and verify they're true SE's? I've owned super.fi's in the past and they are very uncomfortable, their tips are horrible, but the isolation and SQ is amazing for the price [got mine for 60$ new]. I don't want the super.fi EB because I read they poke far out, and I don't want the rubbing my motorcycle helmet.

Bass Slam = Me, I want it in my face, thick, and warm.

I take it the SE's are your only def suggestions.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Westone's huh? I was cruising head-fi last night, and I read that, the Denon C700 was pretty good at bass slam for the money. Trust me, I'll be using a portable amp, my cmoy for now, but i will be investing 300$+ on a decent portable amp, these IEM's will be like my stereo for my car, but portable







.

That being said, I found some [a lot actually] SE530's on ebay for around 300$, do SE530's come with serial numbers, so I can call in and verify they're true SE's? I've owned super.fi's in the past and they are very uncomfortable, their tips are horrible, but the isolation and SQ is amazing for the price [got mine for 60$ new]. I don't want the super.fi EB because I read they poke far out, and I don't want the rubbing my motorcycle helmet.

Bass Slam = Me, I want it in my face, thick, and warm.

I take it the SE's are your only def suggestions.


the Denons are. You shoulda bought mine! tisk, tisk...


----------



## Aura

So... my E-MU is dead.

Used it last night, was functioning perfectly. Went to turn it on today, and nothing. No lights, nothing from the pc. So now I have no sound - no soundcard, no DAC, no onboard (drivers will not work).

Anyone want to send me a soundcard while I RMA this damn thing? Yes, I'm serious.


----------



## triggerc

is your chaintech AV-710 not there yet?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


is your chaintech AV-710 not there yet?


No. The person who was going to give it me has apparently backed out of his generous offer.

Sigh...


----------



## PaulTa

I would if I could, of course, you'd probably have some ethical problems with touching a creative card.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


No. The person who was going to give it me has apparently backed out of his generous offer.

Sigh...


I've got an old SB LIVE 5.1 card (that I've done some soldering tests on) and have no idea if it works or not but will send it to you if you want it.


----------



## Aura

Thanks for the offer Joel, really appreciate it. I'm going to talk to the acquaintance later today just to see if he's still willing to send it to me.

Btw, the flats were shipped via Priority, so they should be there Monday.


----------



## soloz2

I have an old SB LIVE! card that I tried to sell for a while and no one bit, but if u pay shipping I'll send it to you.


----------



## TheLegend

Anyone looking for an unbelievable deal on an 0404 look no further, but hurry.









http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...sb-2-a-322725/


----------



## triggerc

damn I should have waited 2 more weeks before I bought the Zhaolu, what a deal on the 0404!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the Denons are. You shoulda bought mine! tisk, tisk...


Had no money at the time :[ these will be a birthday present for me :] 
i can get them for 100$ new, is that a good deal? or is the SE such a world
of difference? because i can fork over the cash for it, if the SQ and bass slam
is worth it


----------



## porschedrifter

I'm in, i guess

Sennheiser HD-457
Sennheiser headset
and another Sennheiser that I got like 5 years ago


----------



## ImmortalKenny

K, time to update my entry in the list.

The Audio 365 headset broke (no longer have) and was replaced by the Creative Fatal1ty headset.
I also have Sennheiser HD212Pros


----------



## reLm

my hd555's just arrived a few hours ago along with a asus xonar d2x sound card.


----------



## Abilor

Love the the sennheiser hd 280. AMAZING. sign me up.


----------



## Aura

E-MU systems responded today - a unit not powering on definitely qualifies for an RMA.

Thanks much for the offers Joel and Jacob, but I think I'll just wait it out. Hopefully they can get me a new 0404 within a few weeks.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


E-MU systems responded today - a unit not powering on definitely qualifies for an RMA.

Thanks much for the offers Joel and Jacob, but I think I'll just wait it out. Hopefully they can get me a new 0404 within a few weeks.


and by then you might have your Singlepower! =D


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


and by then you might have your Singlepower! =D


Hmmm...Singlepower!

*Puts the AMEX back in his pocket*

Down boy...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


and by then you might have your Singlepower! =D


Yeah, can't wait. Pretty much my ultimate solution for any other dynamic cans I might get in the future.


----------



## Namrac

<New avatar.







Wish you could read the "2 x 600Ώ" though =/


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


<New avatar.







Wish you could read the "2 x 600Ώ" though =/


Looking mighty fine.

Since all my gear is finally here I'll have to finally get a picture up or maybe an avatar.


----------



## Aura

I've been messing around, can't find anything I like really.


----------



## triggerc

^ Wenge woody looks so much better than the Alessandro, though that RS1 is pretty hot, too.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


^ Wenge woody looks so much better than the Alessandro, though that RS1 is pretty hot, too.


RS1 fan-boy _*checking in*_!!!
My own, just keep giving the love.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


RS1 fan-boy _*checking in*_!!!
My own, just keep giving the love.


I promise you that I will re-woody an RS-1 one day. And then you'll be jealous when you see the deep cups







.

Oh yeah - anyone like the avatar? Sean was kind enough to do the greyscale work for me







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I promise you that I will re-woody an RS-1 one day. And then you'll be jealous when you see the deep cups







.


RE: your avatar ...

I always put my hand on my mouth too when I'm demoing some new gear.

(weird/Freudian ism.)

...

RE: RS1 re-woody?

I'd love to hear it mang.

As of this moment, though ... I'm happily married/in love with the stock.










...

BTW ...

A certain Head-fi bro of mine just sent me some comments regarding his three hour visit to CanJam 08:

...

*Copied from a Head-fi PM:*

_So I spent a few hrs at CanJam on Saturday.

It was interesting.

Many companies were there letting you try their stuff.

My observations:

1 - The cable upgrades on the Senns are for real. The Cardas cables removes a bit of the veil. They make them closer to perfect. This will likely be my next purchase - like this week.

However, I just can not decide on length (10 or 4 ft) and 1/8" mini-plug or the 1/4" plug.

2. the AKG 701s are a nice split between the Grados and Senns. The detail of the Grados but the sound stage even bigger then the Senns. But they lack the warmth and bass of the Senns. They are correctly described as a bit analytical.

3. the amps are a mystery. a $1k - $5k amp is darn good. But the cost vs. improvement is silly.

A really good amp transforms the RS-1. It adds warmth and bass.

I compared the $400 Headroom amp to the $650 amp and could hardly tell the difference.

4. there is a company called Stax that is mentioned on the board a lot. their stuff is completely amazing.

5. And the $700 Denons are absolutely amazing too_

...

He had RS1's too for a bit but his right driver blew out and now he's a HD650 convert.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Oh yeah - anyone like the avatar? Sean was kind enough to do the greyscale work for me







.



Avy is looking good Bryan.


----------



## triggerc

What's he driving the HD650 with? I'm trying to find something for the HD600 that's getting here soon, and I've basically narrowed it down to the Gilmore Lite or the CIaudio VHP-2, but I think anything good enough for the HD650 would be good enough for the HD600, if not overkill.

Aura -- I like the avatar, the headphones really stand out, but what are they?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Avy is looking good Bryan.


Gracias friend







.

Btw, Phantom of the Opera makes me crave for K701, D2000/5000, etc. The 225's do their best, but I need to hear this cd on a better-suited pair.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Gracias friend







.

Btw, Phantom of the Opera makes me crave for K701, D2000/5000, etc. The 225's do their best, but I need to hear this cd on a better-suited pair.


Same for Orff's Carmina Burana and Holst's The Planets. The Beyers try, they really do, but it's just not their thing.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


What's he driving the HD650 with? I'm trying to find something for the HD600 that's getting here soon, and I've basically narrowed it down to the Gilmore Lite or the CIaudio VHP-2, but I think anything good enough for the HD650 would be good enough for the HD600, if not overkill.

Aura -- I like the avatar, the headphones really stand out, but what are they?


Sony R10s.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


What's he driving the HD650 with?


The 400 dollar Headroom amp. "Micro" or something like that ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Aura -- I like the avatar, the headphones really stand out, but what are they?


The Sony R10. I am so damn fortunate to have listened to them, based on their rarity, value, and the way they sound (which imo is worth every penny). Some/many would argue that it is the best pair of dynamic headphones ever created.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


What's he driving the HD650 with? I'm trying to find something for the HD600 that's getting here soon, and I've basically narrowed it down to the Gilmore Lite or the CIaudio VHP-2, but I think anything good enough for the HD650 would be good enough for the HD600, if not overkill.

Aura -- I like the avatar, the headphones really stand out, but what are they?


I've used my Hd580's with lots and lots of amps they're essentially the same as HD600's. (I upgraded my grill and have a 'special' IC on them







)

You want (I'd say need, but some people will argue this point) tubes. There's just something about the magic of tubes that make Senns sing. I've used $100-$1.8k amps with my HD580's and honestly the best bang/buck amp I've found is the Millet Max, followed by the original Millet hybrid with diamond buffers.
You can build a max yourself for a little over $200 stock, or with some nice boutique components for a little under $300. To pay someone to build one you're probably looking at $300-450 depending on configuration. The build I'm planning for my next (and personal) will have over $300 in parts, but it will be a fully functional pre-amp as well as a headphone amp and have a stepped volume pot, black gates, silver wiring, cardas RCA jacks, etc.


----------



## triggerc

The Millet Hybrid has tubes for the input stage and solid state for output right? That does sound like something I'd be interested in.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


The Millet Hybrid has tubes for the input stage and solid state for output right? That does sound like something I'd be interested in.


yeah, the tubes are in the gain stage with a fully discrete output stage in either diamond buffer or mosfet flavors


----------



## s1rrah

Just an FYI.

I know many of you are listening to music many hours of any given day ...

I know you like certain tracks/releases for certain reasons.

And now their is a (Official!) thread for you to wax poetic and otherwise reflect on your own particular musical listening obsessions.

The more comments the better.










...

*Official* Music That PWNS (and why!) Thread!(tm)

...

You may not have anything to add initially ...

But as you listen.

As you realize you SO love whatever it is that you happen to be listening too ... then at that moment, please remember to post some pics/thoughts in this new thread.

Afterall ...

The music is why we spend all this money, no?










I've posted a few starter mentions to get things going ...

_*(thanks to Transonic for bestowing the *official* status to things)*_


----------



## Lude

I just ordered some Denon C551's. Can't wait until they get here. Think they will sound better than my junk Sennheiser HD 212Pro's? I would hope so, even though its kinda apples to oranges. They'll definitely blow my junk earbuds away though. I'll be getting the Denon D2k's eventually.


----------



## Gollie

I picked up a set of these:








JVC FX-66 earbud's.

34.95+tax is a steal. I just wanted to get some headphones to jog with and I remembered reading about JVC earbuds in the club thread a few months ago. These have exceeded my expectations. The sound isolation is great and they are very comfortable. In addition to working out with them daily, I fully expect these to be a standard travel accessory from now on.

Bravo JVC!


----------



## Crazy9000

Well, since a lot of people claim they can't tell the difference between onboard and a real sound card, me and my brother thought we would try a blind test between my modded xi-fi and his onboard sound card.

We used the same song in lossless format and my d2000 headphones. I walked out of the room while he plugged the headphones into the back of one of the computers and hit play. The idea was originally I would listen to both computers twice, then decide which one sounded better, but it turns out that wasn't needed







. When I put on the headphones, honestly the song sounded like CRAP. I don't remember onboard sounding this bad, but I didn't need to compare the two computers even







.

The moral of the story: buy a soundcard.

I uploaded a clip from the song if anyone wants to try it on onboard lol.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Well, since a lot of people claim they can't tell the difference between onboard and a real sound card, me and my brother thought we would try a blind test between my modded xi-fi and his onboard sound card.

We used the same song in lossless format and my d2000 headphones. I walked out of the room while he plugged the headphones into the back of one of the computers and hit play. The idea was originally I would listen to both computers twice, then decide which one sounded better, but it turns out that wasn't needed







. When I put on the headphones, honestly the song sounded like CRAP. I don't remember onboard sounding this bad, but I didn't need to compare the two computers even







.

The moral of the story: buy a soundcard.

I uploaded a clip from the song if anyone wants to try it on onboard lol.


Going from X-Fi to the E-Mu was more or less the same situation... the X-Fi sounds surprisingly bad by comparison =/

Warmer though, which I like. The 0404 is very cold and analytical and boring on its own. Details a plenty though. =D


----------



## TheLegend

Last night I did quite a bit listening with/without the Mini^3 through the 0404. The amp definitely adds a bit of warmth.

The 0404 is indeed cold.


----------



## Namrac

Yay for headphone-focused avatars! =D


----------



## roningai

ok here my cans:

1. Grado Sr225...re-wire mod on the way

2. Senn HD280

3. JVC marshy's modded..daily used









can i be in this club now??

and man i use my soundcard no more sound from my rec. the diff...







i though i had a stripper dancing in my ear


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *roningai*


ok here my cans:

1. Grado Sr225...re-wire mod on the way

2. Senn HD280

3. JVC marshy's modded..daily used









can i be in this club now??

and man i use my soundcard no more sound from my rec. the diff...







i though i had a stripper dancing in my ear










who's recabling your Grados?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


who's recabling your Grados?


I know a guy who makes AWESOME custom cables.


----------



## Lude

Just got my C551's! Crazy fast shipping! I hate earbuds even more after wearing these. These things are so nice to wear in every way, and they sound great too! They don't fall out of my ear either. It's like wearing my headphones in terms of SQ. Can't wait to get some good headphones though.


----------



## triggerc

I'd like to officially join the club now.

Current headphones: Grado SR60, Grado SR225, Sennheiser PX100
DAC: Zhaolu D2.5c
Toys that will be here by Monday: CIaudio VHP-2, Sennheiser HD600, Denon AH-D2000


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I'd like to officially join the club now.

Current headphones: Grado SR60, Grado SR225, Sennheiser PX100
DAC: Zhaolu D2.5c
*Toys that will be here by Monday: CIaudio VHP-2, Sennheiser HD600, Denon AH-D2000*


You suck. Gimme one.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I'd like to officially join the club now.

Current headphones: Grado SR60, Grado SR225, Sennheiser PX100
DAC: Zhaolu D2.5c
Toys that will be here by Monday: CIaudio VHP-2, Sennheiser HD600, Denon AH-D2000


Pics when you get them situated per favor







.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


You suck. Gimme one.


Who knows, I might not like one of them and end up selling it here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Pics when you get them situated per favor







.


No problem. I'd take some pictures of the Zhaolu now, but I think people are pretty acquainted with them already, I'll save it for the big group shot.









Now I gotta decide if I want to indulge myself a little more and buy the Triple.fi 10 pros... That might be too much for one month.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Who knows, I might not like one of them and end up selling it here.


Dibs on D2000 (if you don't like it)







.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Dibs on D2000 (if you don't like it)







.


Damnit, i was going to say that, then got distracted


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Dibs on D2000 (if you don't like it)







.


I honestly think that there might be a bigger chance of me not liking the senn more than the D2000, though the D2000 would be the first pair of closed can's I've owned, well, first good pair.


----------



## phospholipid

Mmmm, new buds just came in the mail. AH-C551k's. Much better then my super.fi's, i'd say a whole other league. Forget I'm wearing them. I'll post a review when they're all burned in.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Mmmm, new buds just came in the mail. AH-C551k's. Much better then my super.fi's, i'd say a whole other league. Forget I'm wearing them. I'll post a review when they're all burned in.


I just got those in the mail today too. I love em.


----------



## wierdo124

Do my SkullCandy Smokin' Buds count? If so, i'm in.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I honestly think that there might be a bigger chance of me not liking the senn more than the D2000, though the D2000 would be the first pair of closed can's I've owned, well, first good pair.


you can send them my way if you don't like them!


----------



## XaNe

or send them to me


----------



## THEoBZ

Can I join?

I'm getting some Zalman ZM-RS6F 5.1 headphones.


----------



## Ravin

I have a set of Pioneer DJM-5000 headphones that are older than dirt- predecessors 3 or 4 generations from the ones in the link. They are indeed bulky and heavy, but a maximum input of 5W (if you can find a 5W headphone amp) and a good response curve from 8Hz-32kHz. Fantastic sound quality, and enough volume to make your ears bleed (literally).

These are capable of drowning out 130+dB (read:HEARING PROTECTION REQUIRED)standing 4 feet in front of 10,000W of stage monitors and behind 96,000W of a bone crushing TurboSound PA, using a "meager" 1.5W amp. They've definitely outlived their expectancy, I could not even begin to recount how many shows they have been passed from DJ to DJ the entire night because they were just so loud and clear.


----------



## Aura

Sigh...










You guys ever feel so desperate to own a specific pair of headphones that the price becomes completely irrelevant? That's how I feel about these right now.

...then my logic snaps back into place and slaps me across the face.


----------



## triggerc

lol I was like that a couple of days ago, but logic came back too late.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


lol I was like that a couple of days ago, but logic came back too late.


I know you dropped a lot of cash as well, but my dream will set me back $800-1,000 for one pair (new).

I'll give you guys the shovel to bury me with while I'm at it







.


----------



## triggerc

We'll go down together Aura, I'll look for a pair of GS1000.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


We'll go down together Aura, I'll look for a pair of GS1000.


It'll be nice to have some company







.

Cheers bro.

Edit - 900 posts.


----------



## Namrac

You two can pick me up a pair of L3000s while you're at it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


We'll go down together Aura, I'll look for a pair of GS1000.


Aww, hell ... I'm coming along too.

Started shopping for DACS again today ...










Though I'm in the 4 to 500 dollar range.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Aww, hell ... I'm coming along too.

Started shopping for DACS again today ...










Though I'm in the 4 to 500 dollar range.











Used Apogee Mini!


----------



## Aura

CIAudio VDA2.

I really suggest you take a look at it Joel, definitely one of the best DAC's I've seen for under $1,000 and it is priced exactly on your budget (w/out psu).


----------



## phospholipid

Quick Review of Denon AH-C551:

Got these in the mail from Amazon yesterday, and to say the least I'm impressed. I paid 68$ for these and got free two day shipping, I bet you can find them cheaper though. Well: *Overall Sound* is amazing for a little set of headphones. The headphones are loud for their size, filling, fun, and most of all the sound is thick. The main problem I had with my super.fi 3's was they were detailed, but not as warm or wide. The lowers were defined, but a bit on the tight side [for the super.fi's] but the Denon's are not like that at all. The lows are much punchier then the superfi's, much more pronounced. What suprised me was how forward the mids were. The highs trailed, but they were fine.

Comfort was my main issue, I use these puppies to work out and with their stock tips, they go the job done. None of the popping out of the super.fi's, they are VERY comfortable in comparison, and very light, you forget you're wearing them. The cable build feels dinky, but only time will tell for that. Very small headphones, over all for price/performance I'd rate them an 8.0. Very good for techno, eletonica for a cheap pair of IEM's, if you dont wanna have muddy bass and recessed mids.


----------



## triggerc

The Apogee would be sweet, even better if you have a Mac, I hear good things about the OMZ as well.


----------



## soloz2

has anyone ever priced up stepped attenuators? Between one of those and the enclosure I want for my max... ouch


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


CIAudio VDA2.

I really suggest you take a look at it Joel, definitely one of the best DAC's I've seen for under $1,000 and it is priced exactly on your budget (w/out psu).












Now *that's* a pretty box.








:


----------



## Aura

Do I even dare post this rig? Heck yeah








.

Experience Channel Islands Audio heaven:



















Fully balanced using two VHP2 amps (the one Trigger is getting) and one VDA2 DAC, all three equipped with their own VAC1 power supply.

...salivates...

Original thread if anyone is interested.


----------



## Benny99

HD215s and the DT770pro 80ohm

Add me to the List Plz


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Omg I finally finished updating the list. I thought I would never catch up. :lol:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Omg I finally finished updating the list. I thought I would never catch up. :lol:


Good job mang!

Ironically enough ... I just finished updating the first post of the OSAMT thread (see sig) ... but mine only took about five minutes ...









...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Omg I finally finished updating the list. I thought I would never catch up. :lol:


Thanks for updating, but sadly enough I don't have R10s. I wish, but no dice. I do, however, have SR225s.


----------



## mytronphe

I'll join up;

Icemat Siberia USB


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Good job mang!

Ironically enough ... I just finished updating the first post of the OSAMT thread (see sig) ... but mine only took about five minutes ...









...











Lol, thanks.








Took me almost 20 minutes to finish.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Thanks for updating, but sadly enough I don't have R10s. I wish, but no dice. I do, however, have SR225s.










Oops sorry. I was skimming through the post. I'll have it fixed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mytronphe*


I'll join up;

Icemat Siberia USB










Added.


----------



## s1rrah

*
Portable Hack v.01(tm)*

...

I made a cool little belt clippable holder for my portable amp/zen player today.

It's something I've been thinking about for a while but I could never find a cel phone holder that fit my amp right.

Anyway ... found the cel phone holder that would work this weekend ... it was a family member's spare ... the whole thing cost $0.00 to make!

The Zen player is attached to the cel phone with adhesive velcro strips; they attach to the opposing velcro that was already sewed onto the cel phone holder:

...










...










...

Works like a champ!

The only time I need something like this is when I leave the car ... shopping, etc.

For so long I've been putting the whole thing in my pocket and it's quite a PITA to change tracks or adjust volume ...

Just an FYI in case any of you want to make something similar.

...


----------



## reberto

If you could update me with now having some JVC Marshmallows w/ Kramer mod that would be great


----------



## amd0freak

i'll join with my $15 cans

SONY DR-220 headset


----------



## Namrac

Also, the HD555s, V-Moda Vibes, and AD700s are all gone. Just have the DT770-600 and HA-FX33.


----------



## Niko-Time

For me, I only have the woodied and recabled DR150's and the Goldring GX200's, I eBayed all the rest.


----------



## gonX

No longer have the DT990's.


----------



## TheLegend

Looking good s1rrah.

I just won a Microshar LOD on Head-Fi from Germania, so I might have to 'borrow' your idea for an office rig when I start my job.


----------



## Crazy9000

Someone should create a moderated group now that we have them :0

http://www.overclock.net/group.php?do=create


----------



## Shingetsu

I wanna join, but ill wait till i have pics of teh goodies im getting.

Overall I'm just an AudioTechnica whore.


----------



## triggerc

The HD600 and D2000 came in on Friday, the D2000 are definitely the most comfortable of the three (SR225 included). The HD600 is just begging to be amped properly right now, but that'll have to wait until Wednesday when the VHP-2 comes in. I still haven't figured out how to take off the cables from the HD600 yet, there's no documentation for it in the box.


----------



## bulmung

I just bought a pair of the ath-a700 and let me just say ive never bought real headphones always bought headset with the mic and these blow my old headsets away ill probably always buy good headphones from now on and get a mic like the zalman one i got now that clips on to the headphone's cord


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


The HD600 and D2000 came in on Friday, the D2000 are definitely the most comfortable of the three (SR225 included). The HD600 is just begging to be amped properly right now, but that'll have to wait until Wednesday when the VHP-2 comes in. I still haven't figured out how to take off the cables from the HD600 yet, there's no documentation for it in the box.


pull


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


pull










lol yeah, the first time's the worst, I didn't know how much force to use and I was afraid to break something.


----------



## Namrac

Created the group. =D

http://www.overclock.net/group.php?groupid=32


----------



## TheLegend

Joined.


----------



## Duckkie

what is OCN headphones?? im confused!


----------



## chailvr

Joined!


----------



## Aura

Fallen - I don't own GS1000's. If I ever own another pair of Grado's it will probably be HP1000/HP2







.

Sup guys?

Joel - your woman quote the "albums that pwn" thread was hilarious. I had overlooked it previously until I was browsing just now







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Fallen - I don't own GS1000's. If I ever own another pair of Grado's it will probably be HP1000/HP2







.

Sup guys?

Joel - your woman quote the "albums that pwn" thread was hilarious. I had overlooked it previously until I was browsing just now







.


_
"She was a damn good dancer but she wasnâ€™t all that great of a girlfriend."_

That bit?

If so ... I whole heartedly concur.










(on both your comment *and* the quotes contents)


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


_
"She was a damn good dancer but she wasnâ€™t all that great of a girlfriend."_

That bit?

If so ... I whole heartedly concur.










(on both your comment *and* the quotes contents)


I believe he was referring to the part when you said, "Go on Aura, be a woman." I think it was from his Phantom of the Opera post.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I believe he was referring to the part when you said, "Go on Aura, be a woman."


----------



## Aura

Yep, Tyler's correct. I've never had anyone tell me to be proud of femininity before







.


----------



## Pibbz

Audio production, monitoring: Sony MDR-7506s
Gaming: Logitech USB Headset


----------



## not2bad

ATH-A700 here.


----------



## triggerc

As promised the family shot










Waiting on the minibox-e+ and the ALO cryo dock now.


----------



## Namrac

Want.


----------



## triggerc

The Grados look so cheap compared to the Denon and Senn


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


The Grados look so cheap compared to the Denon and Senn


Just something Grado addicts have to accept







.

Nice pic, the highlights are the CIA VHP and the D2000 imo.

Any impressions on the different sound presentations/signatures?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Any impressions on the different sound presentations/signatures?


Yes, please share.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Just something Grado addicts have to accept







.

Nice pic, the highlights are the CIA VHP and the D2000 imo.

Any impressions on the different sound presentations/signatures?


The first impression is that the HD600 outclasses the SR225 at everything except in rock, where the SR225 is still better IMO because the HD600 is a little laid back. The HD600 also outclasses the D2000 at everything except for bass impact, though the D2000 is a lot more comfortable.

The sound signature going from the amp from the Zhaolu to the VHP-2 really didn't change, but resolution increased by a huge amount, I can hear the the resonance when a cord is struck on an electric guitar now, something I've never really heard in my music before. The SR60 just can't keep up with the SR225 now. Though after listening to the VHP-2 I do think the SR225 would benefit more from a tube amp that offers more color.

The HD600 scales like a beast, the soundstage is huge, and instrument separation is amazing, sound is slightly warm, sounds a little thinner than the D2000, and I can't help but to think that I'm not getting enough voltage to the headphones still, maybe I'll get the power supply for the VHP-2 down the road.

The D2000 is a little strange, it is very easy to drive, and would sound more to my liking if I had a more colored amp, but it is at the same time very resolving, so I think a neutral solid state amp like the VHP-2 can bring out the most detail in it. Like the SR225, they are very fun headphones.

Soundstage-wise the HD600 is the clear winner, followed by the D2000 with the SR225 close behind. Quality of the highs, mids, and bass is probably a tie, each of the three headphones excel at different aspects, it is all up to preferences here. Comfort would go to the D2000, and the HD600 and SR225 ties for me. Since I have a big head the HD600 clamps a little tight, but nothing major.

All in all, they are all amazing headphones, though I'm more inclined toward the HD600 right now, it is just so versatile and non-fatiguing, though in short bursts of rock/metal neither the HD600 and D2000 can touch the SR225.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Trigger, how do the trebles of the D2000 and HD600 compare? I've always thought my D2000's treble was too sharp at very high volumes... how does the HD600's treble sound like at high volumes?


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot*


Trigger, how do the trebles of the D2000 and HD600 compare? I've always thought my D2000's treble was too sharp at very high volumes... how does the HD600's treble sound like at high volumes?


The tremble on the HD600 is smooth, very very smooth. I've been listening to Vivaldi's Four Seasons for a while now, violins sound amazing. Cymbols and highhats are kinda fast with a good modest decay.


----------



## Aura

Excellent inital comments Trigger







.

A few notes -

1) Resolution adds that bit of flair to the music that gives it more life and energy. I discovered this from the woody on my Grado's. I'd be hardpressed to do without it now.

2) I would agree that Denon is interesting. From my understanding they are not as easy to drive as one would think; an amp is highly necessary to reach the full potential. I've listened to the D5000, and it was a terrific pair of cans. It sounded quite similar to the K701, but with far superior bass and a little less soundstage (K701 is so wide that it was nearly detrimental for my tastes).

3) Your comments are the perfect example of why Sennheiser's HD lineup remains so popular in our niche hobby. I swear, there must have been at least 5-6 pairs of HD600's at the gathering I attended last month (followed closely by 4-5 pairs of RS1's). Personally, D5000 > HD600 from what I have listened to. Despite the relaxed feeling of the HD600, Denon outclasses it for overall smoothness in the music.

4) Grado LOVES tubes. It brings them to an entirely different level. I've run mine out of half a dozen tube amps with really amazing results, and ultimately gave me some assurance that the amp I've decided to use is the correct pairing.

Look forward to hearing more about your lineup. Great stuff bro.


----------



## triggerc

The D2000 is very resolving, it is like a A900 with more resolution and non-recessed mids. Though you really do need the right amp to tighten up the bass, it is pretty slow right now. Also I think the Markl mod would help quite a bit with soundstaging. I'm looking forward to turning the D2000 into the D5000 equivalent later on.

I think the amazing thing with the HD600 is how astonishingly it scales, granted it isn't as much as the HD650, but you also don't need ultra high-end components. There is noticeable increase resolution in every step on my upgrade, I don't think you will reach significant diminishing returns until you get deep into Hi-fi with the HD600.


----------



## soloz2

trigg... alo? you're killin me!


----------



## triggerc

ah crap, I just realized that you make LODs as well, damn. Don't worry, I'll get some Senn cables from you soon enough.


----------



## TheLegend

Glad you are liking the cans triggerc. It's nice to have a variation for different music. Grado's for Rock/Senn's for classical or jazz etc.

Now time to get those Grado's recabled and woodied.


----------



## Biskitz

im in too.

Sennheiser Pc-156 USB
HD555's and CX500's on the way


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Glad you are liking the cans triggerc. It's nice to have a variation for different music. Grado's for Rock/Senn's for classical or jazz etc.

Now time to get those Grado's recabled and woodied.










Seriously. Woodies would be awesome, as well as a headband mod so they look a little more presentable.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Seriously. Woodies would be awesome, as well as a headband mod so they look a little more presentable.


Yeah, they are a bit uncomfortable or at least compared to my Senn's they are.

I was told to pick up a snap on Beyer headband, but I've yet to do that. I suppose that is on the bottom of my priority list.


----------



## triggerc

I guess it'll go something like for the SR225

Flat pads --> Woodies --> cables --> new headband

I'm tempted to just try to fit the Grado drivers in a Senn housing, if it is possible at all.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


I guess it'll go something like for the SR225

Flat pads --> Woodies --> cables --> new headband

I'm tempted to just try to fit the Grado drivers in a Senn housing, if it is possible at all.


You are going to need to recable before woodying. Once those bad boys are on there they surely aren't coming off easily


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Yeah, they are a bit uncomfortable or at least compared to my Senn's they are.

I was told to pick up a snap on Beyer headband, but I've yet to do that. I suppose that is on the bottom of my priority list.










Everything on the planet is uncomfortable compared to HD555s.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Everything on the planet is uncomfortable compared to HD555s.


The Denon D2k and D5k's are supposed to be more comfortable than the 500 and 600 Senn series from what i've read. Granted the D2k's are ~$100 more.

BTW, SoloZ, i ran across your recabling site somewhere. Will the cables work for Denon D2k's? I have no idea what all recabling involves. I am pretty sure i am getting those when i get the money, but i've heard the cable could be better. Man i can't wait. I still owe my dad a lot of money still for my car.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


The Denon D2k and D5k's are supposed to be more comfortable than the 500 and 600 Senn series from what i've read. Granted the D2k's are ~$100 more.

BTW, SoloZ, i ran across your recabling site somewhere. Will the cables work for Denon D2k's? I have no idea what all recabling involves. I am pretty sure i am getting those when i get the money, but i've heard the cable could be better. Man i can't wait. I still owe my dad a lot of money still for my car.


It's possible to recable pretty much any headphone


----------



## Lude

When i get these Denons in the next couple months (hopefully sooner than later) ill hit you up about recabling them.

Actually screw it, i think i am going to order them in the next day or 2. When i have the money to spare again i'm going to get a sub-$150 amp.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


The Denon D2k and D5k's are supposed to be more comfortable than the 500 and 600 Senn series from what i've read. Granted the D2k's are ~$100 more.

BTW, SoloZ, i ran across your recabling site somewhere. Will the cables work for Denon D2k's? I have no idea what all recabling involves. I am pretty sure i am getting those when i get the money, but i've heard the cable could be better. Man i can't wait. I still owe my dad a lot of money still for my car.


The HD555/595 have a completely different fit than the HD580/6*0 line...


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The HD555/595 have a completely different fit than the HD580/6*0 line...


Ah, i see.

I just ordered some D2K's


----------



## Benny99

Hmm

Got a Pair of Alessandro MS-2 coming to day.

This should be interesting


----------



## Aura

Benny & Lude - impressions when you guys get your new cans , per favor







.

Getting your thoughts out in the open helps everyone with future decisions, which is why I badger







.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Benny & Lude - impressions when you guys get your new cans , per favor







.

Getting your thoughts out in the open helps everyone with future decisions, which is why I badger







.


Yea sure Np


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Benny & Lude - impressions when you guys get your new cans , per favor







.

Getting your thoughts out in the open helps everyone with future decisions, which is why I badger







.


Will do, but don't expect a great review or vast audiophile vocabulary. I'll do my best though. I can't wait







. I ordered them from ANTonline, same place i got my Denon C551's, and they shipped it crazy fast. A day before UPS predicted. Great prices too.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Will do, but don't expect a great review or vast audiophile vocabulary. I'll do my best though. I can't wait







. I ordered them from ANTonline, same place i got my Denon C551's, and they shipped it crazy fast. A day before UPS predicted. Great prices too.


No worries. Just comment on what you like/dislike about them; that is plenty enough for any of us.

Congrats btw, you'll enjoy them







.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


No worries. Just comment on what you like/dislike about them; that is plenty enough for any of us.

Congrats btw, you'll enjoy them







.


Alright got them 30 mins ago been listening through my Corda Areitta.

First of all its quite bright . Most Grado headphones are anyway.

Its a balanced headphone , Its upfront and the mids are in the right place.

Bass response surprisingly for a open headphone is pretty dam good.

The bass is nice and tight and not overpowering but still very nice. Unlinke My DT770s









Comfort wise they are ok the bowls pads a little annoying but still comfy enough to wear for a while.

I really do like them very different to my DT770s. Sound quality wise pretty dam good also very clear and crisp.

They mite also change after some burn in time .

Overall i would give them a 9/10


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Alright got them 30 mins ago been listening through my Corda Areitta.

First of all its quite bright . Most Grado headphones are anyway.

Its a balanced headphone , Its upfront and the mids are in the right place.

Bass response surprisingly for a open headphone is pretty dam good.

The bass is nice and tight and not overpowering but still very nice. Unlinke My DT770s









Comfort wise they are ok the bowls pads a little annoying but still comfy enough to wear for a while.

I really do like them very different to my DT770s. Sound quality wise pretty dam good also very clear and crisp.

They mite also change after some burn in time .

Overall i would give them a 9/10











Thanks for the review Benny! What do you think is the main difference between the MS2 and the SR225/325?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Benny & Lude - impressions when you guys get your new cans , *per favor*







.

Getting your thoughts out in the open helps everyone with future decisions, which is why I badger







.


Bryan, I think you usually mean to say por favor.


----------



## Benny99

Hmm took a screen shot of my Headphones + Amp

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...a/DSCN0035.jpg


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Thanks for the review Benny! What do you think is the main difference between the MS2 and the SR225/325?


Im not sure dont have the SR225/325.

But im guessing the MS-2 is probably more neutral sounding.

The Highs in the MS-2 Are just too good and a little too much i just toned them down a bit









Sounds great


----------



## triggerc

I got new toys and new pics


















I am very impressed with the Minibox-e+, and it is so much smaller than I thought it was going to be! The portable setup isn't as clean as my desktop rig, but that's to be expected. The gain control is convenient as well. Bass boost is very good, about a ~5dba increase around 30hz IIRC, still keeps the bass nice and tight. It really makes the SR225 sing. Soundstage is wide, not as wide as the VHP-2, but still makes the Grado sound bigger. I was surprised at how good the instrument separation is as well, it handled some of my most complex stuff with no problems. At $179 this little amp is a steal.










With the bass boost off, synergy is good with the D2000, with bass boost on, it makes the SR225 sing. The only downside is that it doesn't drive the HD600 as well as a desktop amp, of course.










Picture of my desktop setup. This has become my main rig for classical, I really haven't used the SR225 with the VHP-2 very much, the synergy is slightly better with the built-in headamp on the Zhaolu, at the cost of resolution.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Hmm took a screen shot of my Headphones + Amp

http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w...a/DSCN0035.jpg











I hope you meant a picture and not a screenshot


----------



## triggerc

I haven't listened to the SR225 on my desktop for a couple of days, and I just got back to them a few minutes ago. I first thought about how uncomfortable they are compared to the D2000 and HD600, and then when I fired up the music I thought about how much better electric guitars sound on the SR225 than the other two.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I hope you meant a picture and not a screenshot










Lol yes picture lol!


----------



## Special_K

Special_K
Everglide s-500
Koss UR-40

1337 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!shift+1


----------



## Namrac

Nammy wants an ESI [email protected] Now.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Nammy wants an ESI [email protected] Now.


s1rrah's seriously thinking about the ESI X46 XL:

...










...

I've actually been watching for an official shipping/release date for a few months now but it seems to be perpetually in development.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I've actually been watching for an official shipping/release date for a few months now but it seems to be perpetually in development.



sirrah, do you amp your SE530's, at all, and if so, with a portable amp? if so, with what?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Nammy wants an ESI [email protected] Now.


I agree with that sentiment. Perhaps if my receiver ever sells...


----------



## Namrac

The balanced output is what intrigues me most, and really it's not all that expensive...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


sirrah, do you amp your SE530's, at all, and if so, with a portable amp? if so, with what?


Absolutely.

The amp is a Practical Devices XM4 with an Analog Devices AD822 OPAMP mod.

Sounds 10x better than my Zen V:M's headphone out.

Use of the amp has _nothing to do with volume._ Volume is off the chart either through the Zen's headphone out or through the line out to my amp.

It's more so a matter of general sound quality.

With the XM4 (especially with the incredible sounding AD822 OPAMP), the overall mix is twice as thick sounding, soundstage is improved, but especially the bass is much better.

The guy at Head-fi who pushed me to try the AD822 OPAMP insisted that it lends the XM4 a tubish type warmth and he was dead on with his description. Very warm and lush sounding OPAMP, almost 'fuzzy' like a tube. I've tried three other OPAMP upgrades in the XM4 and the AD822 is king to my ear.

So yeah.

The amp with my SE530's is something I just about HAVE to have.

I occasionally listen sans amp, like when jogging or some other activity with lots of motion but if at all possible, I'll always use the amp.

...

*BTW:*

Today was my first several hour road test of my portable rig hack!!

...










...

Man! It worked so damn well!

I just clipped that sucker on my belt, sort of behind my right most belt loop, and went about my three to four hours of errands today, rocking out the whole time.

Shopping at Fry's, grocery shopping, paying insurance, buying used CD's ... all over town.

It's amazing how many people will approach you to say, "Hey! What is that thing hanging off the back of your pants?" Seriously ...

It was so liberating and effective! I can't even describe how great it was to not have to carry that thing or try and shove it in my pockets.

Highly recommend it if anyone has a similar portable setup.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The balanced output is what intrigues me most, and really it's not all that expensive...


Thats what I'd use it for, as well. (what I'm replacing the receiver with is a Behringer A500 power amp, which would naturally accept balanced inputs. The specs on this amp are good for hi-fi gear, and downright incredible for professional equipment (especially at it's price point). I had one around for a few days a year or so ago before I installed it for a client and fell in love with it - I've wanted one ever since.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


i am awesome


only you would give me such a thorough answer [i ask you, because we have very similar music taste]. i plan on gettin a RSA tomahawk for my SE530's. when i do, i'm going to build it into my motorcycle jacket with an LOD. thank you sir.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


only you would give me such a thorough answer [i ask you, because we have very similar music taste]. i plan on gettin a RSA tomahawk for my SE530's. when i do, i'm going to build it into my motorcycle jacket with an LOD. thank you sir.


With the amp, be sure to go LOD as you'll not be getting any benefits (really) if you just go out of your PMP's headphone out to your amp.


----------



## soloz2

Chipp... I just can't help but laugh ever time I see your Avatar...


----------



## soloz2

I crack myself up!!!!

ROFL!!!!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I crack myself up!!!!

ROFL!!!!










Aw, hell. Now you got me going.


----------



## Chipp




----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


s1rrah's seriously thinking about the ESI X46 XL:

...
...

I've actually been watching for an official shipping/release date for a few months now but it seems to be perpetually in development.


Triggerc's thinking about flying to Japan to pick up a Onkyo SE-150 PCI, MASSIVE CAPACITORS!


----------



## Benny99

Hmm i havnt got into any of the portable stuff









Im really loving my MS-2s

I love how it has a upfront sound and isnt dull.

Now more muddy sounding DT770s YAY!


----------



## CountChoculaBot

The new king of budget home amps has been found, I think. $40 budget Millet Hybrid, with oodles of output current









http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/

Oh yeah, which one of yall is stalking me in that FS HFI 780 ad I posted on head-fi a while back?


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot*


The new king of budget home amps has been found, I think. $40 budget Millet Hybrid, with oodles of output current









http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/

Oh yeah, which one of yall is stalking me in that FS HFI 780 ad I posted on head-fi a while back?










Yea, that does sound awesome







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot*


The new king of budget home amps has been found, I think. $40 budget Millet Hybrid, with oodles of output current









http://www.pmillett.com/starving.htm
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/mil...id-amp-319231/

Oh yeah, which one of yall is stalking me in that FS HFI 780 ad I posted on head-fi a while back?










I saw that... however, I'm going a different route...

My next Max will be shall we say pretty much maxed out. 
Blackgates and prob vit-q's, 
volume won't be a blue velvet... it'll be full stepped or OptiVol (leaning towards OptiVol for now)
It will have a pre-amp out
I'm seriously considering putting a USB DAC in the enclosure with a source selector switch. 1: DAC 2: Analog, 3 2nd set of Analog input
It's going in a 12"x12" Aluminum enclosure and I'm probably going to have FPE do the front panel.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I saw that... however, I'm going a different route...

My next Max will be shall we say pretty much maxed out. 
Blackgates and prob vit-q's, 
volume won't be a blue velvet... it'll be full stepped or OptiVol (leaning towards OptiVol for now)
It will have a pre-amp out
I'm seriously considering putting a USB DAC in the enclosure with a source selector switch. 1: DAC 2: Analog, 3 2nd set of Analog input
It's going in a 12"x12" Aluminum enclosure and I'm probably going to have FPE do the front panel.


I just want a DAC.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I just want a DAC.











what are you looking for? I have 4 Alien DAC boards and if I decide to put one in my Max build it wouldn't be hard to just populate a second board while I was at it... and if I do it, It'd be a boutique build with probable Muse ES or Blackgates


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


what are you looking for? I have 4 Alien DAC boards and if I decide to put one in my Max build it wouldn't be hard to just populate a second board while I was at it... and if I do it, It'd be a boutique build with probable Muse ES or Blackgates


Preferably a USB DAC but not set in stone.

I could run digital out from my X-fi's line-in/cox out but I'd like to keep that available as primarily a line-in since I do so much song writing/audio recording.

If you can do something with USB, I might be interested. PM me if so.

Otherwise ... I'm considering either the Musiland MD10 or a Constantine+ USB that's been up for sale on Head-fi for ages.

Thanks for the word bro.


----------



## Aura

So...

The woody favors are going slowly. As in the quick start I was looking for is completely non-existent. I have stuff lined up for late June/early July, but anyone interested right now?

Atm, the first job is Nammy's Beyer, but I have sufficient time to fit another mod beforehand.


----------



## triggerc

how hard is it to get them recabled after they are woodied? If recabling isn't a problem after the woodie I could probably send you mine the first week of june.


----------



## Aura

Get the recable done first, just to be safe. I'm going to try and change how I attach the cups to make them somewhat removable, but I just can't be sure.


----------



## triggerc

I was looking through Sennheiser's website, looking for their 1/4" to 1/8" adaptor actually, and I noticed something weird. The HD650 cable is cheaper than the HD600 cable. I found that odd. Anyone know why?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Get the recable done first, just to be safe. I'm going to try and change how I attach the cups to make them somewhat removable, but I just can't be sure.











I'll get that done sometime soon then!


----------



## feltadox1337

I'm in...

I have the Roland RH-50's and the Zalman ZM-RS6F's with a microphone mod.


----------



## s1rrah

Random shot.

This from some 4-track recording I was doing yesterday for the OSAMT thread:

...










...

The RS1's were quite nice as mastering headphones ...

First time using them for such.


----------



## Namrac

Grados seem a bit... colored... for such a use, S1rrah.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Grados seem a bit... colored... for such a use, S1rrah.










Racist!


----------



## Aura




----------



## triggerc

S1rrah, do you see abnormal power drain from your Zen when you leave the LOD plugged in? I left my LOD plugged into my iPod and minibox-e+ the other day, and the battery was completely gone after one night. I'm pretty sure I didn't leave it on playing, so either the iPod or the amp is draining the battery when it was left plugged in.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


S1rrah, do you see abnormal power drain from your Zen when you leave the LOD plugged in? I left my LOD plugged into my iPod and minibox-e+ the other day, and the battery was completely gone after one night. I'm pretty sure I didn't leave it on playing, so either the iPod or the amp is draining the battery when it was left plugged in.


No power drain from LOD.


----------



## Benny99

Hey S1Rahh!!

Have u listened to the Alessandro MS-Pros ?

Which are probably similar to the RS-1.

Im very happy with my MS-2s


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Hey S1Rahh!!

Have u listened to the Alessandro MS-Pros ?

Which are probably similar to the RS-1.

Im very happy with my MS-2s










Haven't heard the Allesandros ... other than hearing some good things about them.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Haven't heard the Allesandros ... other than hearing some good things about them.


Hmm would of thought you would of cause alessandros are made by both Grado and Alessandro combined effort.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Benny99*


Hmm would of thought you would of cause alessandros are made by both Grado and Alessandro combined effort.


Seen them around plenty, forums and what not ... new they were a collaborative effort with Grado but just haven't gotten to try them.

Here's a good review directly comparing the MSPros with the RS-1, at Head-fi:

MSPro vs. RS1

Guy likes them both but makes some good comments on their differences.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Seen them around plenty, forums and what not ... new they were a collaborative effort with Grado but just haven't gotten to try them.

Here's a good review directly comparing the MSPros with the RS-1, at Head-fi:

MSPro vs. RS1

Guy likes them both but makes some good comments on their differences.


So he prefers the MS-Pros interesting nice review though thnx!


----------



## s1rrah

Just this afternoon I was bitten by the Denon D5000 "buy me now" bug.

...










...

$413 bucks from Amazon is tempting as hell.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just this afternoon I was bitten by the Denon D5000 "buy me now" bug.

$413 bucks from Amazon is tempting as hell.











I'd hit that! I say get it and give us a review afterwards.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just this afternoon I was bitten by the Denon D5000 "buy me now" bug.

...










...

$413 bucks from Amazon is tempting as hell.











I'm supposed to be saving money to move so stop posting things like that!


----------



## Chipp

Must... save... money.... for... amplifier....


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just this afternoon I was bitten by the Denon D5000 "buy me now" bug.
$413 bucks from Amazon is tempting as hell.



Aura's gonna kill you. Haha. So, what exactly do you do for a living mr. imma drop money like its cool on headphones.


----------



## Vampyreguy

I wanna join Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro


----------



## Namrac

What version, Vampyre?









S1rrah, I'd just get the D2000 and do the MarkL mod on it. $200 cheaper, and better sound after the mod. Seems like the stock D2000/5000 would be a bit boomy and bass heavy coming from RS1s.

As for me, I'm starting my search for a new amp at the end of the summer. Looking in the ~$500 and under range tube amps. Singlepower PPX3 and darkvoice 332 are in the lead, with a Millet Max hybrid and Little dot MKIV SE following closely behind.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Aura's gonna kill you. Haha.


Nah







.

Really, it's what you want to do Joel. A few points -

1) The D5000 sounds rather amazing, laid back like an HD600, but superior in most, if not all, aspects. As I recall what struck me most was just how smooth the music sounded and how the D5000 performed with such ease.

2) Haven't heard the D2000, can't comment on it from personal experience.

3) Apparently, the D2000 can sound very similar after a woody mod (not necessarily Markl though, the plastic cups would not allow the D2000 to benefit like its big brother). At this point I can only guess at what a deep-cup woodied, fully Markl'd, D2000 would sound like. If both phones use the same drivers, than I really do not see why a modded D2 can't sound like a D5.

4) Since I want to go DX1000, I won't be able to work on my own pair of D2000's for a very, very long time. Man, if only someone would commission me for their own pair... ;>


----------



## triggerc

Why do you always tempt me Aura? I would love to get the D2000 woodied along with the SR225, but I bought the D2000 for office use during my internship, seeing that starts in two weeks I don't think it'll work out.


----------



## Aura

Cuz' I'm good at it







.

I don't mean to pressure anyone though; please let me know if I ever do so.


----------



## triggerc

NOOOOOO! Peer pressure!!! Nah, you're good, and you are also very good at tempting.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Aura's gonna kill you. Haha. So, what exactly do you do for a living mr. imma drop money like its cool on headphones.


Just tempted at this point.









...

I really want a decent source that's going to last me a year or two and I already so love my shures and RS1's, that I'll most likely take the source improvement option and pick up a DAC like I've been planning.

I'm not loaded BTW.

I do contract software/web interface work, help a family member at his tire business and also work daily with a certain 'figure' within the democratic party.

The majority of this upcoming purchase is coming from Bush's stimulus check (as it's called); I'm going to drop a couple/three hundred of my own along with it though ...

Re: DACS

I'm seriously considering a Musiland MD-10:

...










...

or, possibly...

A mhdt Constantine+ USB DAC:

...










...

They've both received really good reviews around the intrawebz.

I'm still deliberating on both.

While also deliberating on some other USB DAC interfaces that have recording abilities as well (like the EMU 0404 type).

Actually, I'm deliberating on a whole bunch of possible purchases.


----------



## triggerc

That Musiland looks like sex, is it NOS like the Constantine+?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


That Musiland looks like sex, is it NOS like the Constantine+?


Not an NOS DAC. Here's some reading on it: http://pacificvalve.us/MusilandMD10.html.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


4) Since I want to go DX1000, I won't be able to work on my own pair of D2000's for a very, very long time. Man, if only someone would commission me for their own pair... ;>


Hmmm.....

I got my D2000's a few days ago and i LOVE them. I'm not going to bother with a review because i can only compare to cheap Sennheiser 212Pro headphones, and i'm no audiophile. Coming from those, these D2k's sound like im in the music, rather than 2 speakers on my ears. The music isn't as jumbled as it is with cheap headphones. You can hear every little detail. The transition from left to right is great too (some songs i have certain sounds go back and forth between left and right). I can't wait to get an amp and dac though, because i can tell there is still room for improvement (obviously) even though they sound great. They are super comfortable as well.


----------



## soloz2

I'd go with an Opus or Buffalo DAC first. I'm very, very tempted to go all out and get a Buffalo + IVY and squeeze it all in my upcoming Millet Max build. It's going to be a bit more than $300 more than I was planning though...

For sure I'll be building a Millet Max with Blackgates and Vit-Q's. I'll be using an OptiVol as an upgrade to the blue velvet pot normally used and will likely be getting a TPA Darwin Source Selector. Then I'll be adding a USB DAC for sure. I've considered using an Alien DAC, or getting one of TPA's Opus USB DAC boards. If I go with the Opus I can use it as a stand-alone DAC for now and then later add a Buffalo for even better performance, or I could just get the Buffalo now and do it all at once, which will likely be easier...


----------



## ElectricTokyo

Sony MDR-V500DJ

Sign me up baby.


----------



## s1rrah

^^^^ I could be wrong, but ...

...










...

(forgive me; the 7337ness has affected my judgement)


----------



## triggerc

Hehe, *7337*ness

So I'm strongly considering some custom fit IEMs like the Livewires or Freq. I wonder how they compare against universal fits like SE530 and TF10. If I go with Freq I will probably get the triple driver Freq Show.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *triggerc*


Hehe, *7337*ness

So I'm strongly considering some custom fit IEMs like the Livewires or Freq. I wonder how they compare against universal fits like SE530 and TF10. If I go with Freq I will probably get the triple driver Freq Show.


Read a lot of good things about the LiveWires but not at all versed in the Freq.

Whichever ...

Once you get them and once your comfortable, ...

Let me know and we can trade for a week or two.

My SE530's for your, (whichever) ... long as their not custom fit ... that is.


----------



## triggerc

yeah, that's another problem, if I get custom fit we can't trade. Looks like it is time to start saving again so I can get both the TF10 and custom. Though the caveat then would be not being able to sell the custom if I like the TF10 more. Damn, this hobby is expensive.


----------



## Bindusar

Well I have two pair, one open and one closed. The open ones are HD590's and the closed ones are an old set of Bose Triports that are waiting for me to jury rig a headband for since the original one was made of thin, weak plastic parts and broke some time ago.

Do those count?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bindusar*


Well I have two pair, one open and one closed. The open ones are HD590's and the closed ones are an old set of Bose around-ear (110V?? per their website) that are waiting for me to jury rig a headband for since the original one was made of thin, weak plastic parts and broke some time ago.

Do those count?


I've never heard the HD590s, they've got a bad reputation but I have a feeling they're not as bad as people say they are. I also hear they're ridiculously comfortable...


----------



## Bindusar

They are crazy comfy, though a bit big (not heavy) for lack of a better term...especially since they are open it's not like you are getting a better seal or anything.


----------



## s1rrah

Ack. Got my stimulus check in the mail yesterday.

Now the DAC fever is really setting in.

I'm being seduced by a couple tube DACs at the moment:

...

*The Paradisea+ ($500ish)*

...










...










...

and the...

...

*Lite DAC 60 ($500ish)*

...










...










...

They've both received quite the complimentary review notes online but I'm leaning towards the Paradisea+ at the moment cause it's USB and has a bit smaller footprint.

May not get either.

Just flirting at the moment.


----------



## Namrac

Do it. =D Do it nao.

I've more or less decided on the Singlepower PPX3 as my next amp, the 6S7N version if I'm lucky. Now I just need to find a good price on it... and get some money...


----------



## soloz2

I think the Buffalo would be better than the ones you listed.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I think the Buffalo would be better than the ones you listed.


Hey Soloz ...

Can you forward me some reading/review info on the Buffalo? I searched around and all I could find were vendors selling the boards and DIY kits (sans enclosures and what not) ... and there were so many variants that I sort of got lost in the minutia.

If you have any good reading sources, please PM me. I'm just reading everything I can find about everything I can find at the moment. Far from decided on anything at this point. Will most likely research for another week or two.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Hey Soloz ...

Can you forward me some reading/review info on the Buffalo? I searched around and all I could find were vendors selling the boards and DIY kits (sans enclosures and what not) ... and there were so many variants that I sort of got lost in the minutia.

If you have any good reading sources, please PM me. I'm just reading everything I can find about everything I can find at the moment. Far from decided on anything at this point. Will most likely research for another week or two.


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/twi...re-dac-317919/

I've heard a zapfiltered Opus and it was great, better than the modded Zhaolu I had before. The Buffalo has better specs and from what I've heard should be even better.

It is balanced so you can have both single-ended and balanced outputs, as well as have several inputs and outputs since everything is modular.

The basic setup with IVY will run you around $300, add a nice transformer for say $25, a nice enclosure for $50, and say anther $50-75 in misc stuff and you've got a killer DAC for less than the other ones you're looking at.

The boards are all populated already so you've just got to do the case work and wire them up. If you don't feel comfortable and that's how you want to go let me know as I'll probably be placing an order from TPA in the next month.

I'm seriously considering getting a Buffalo myself, but then again I think I might just go simple and get either the Alien DAC or Opus USB module and use either as a stand-alone mid-range DAC to feed my Millet Max. I haven't decided... it's only money right?


----------



## Aura

I'll join in on the fun. My _new_ 0404 USB is set to be delivered on the 28th, and by then I should have the MPX3 fully paid and all I have to do is wait for Jacob's lovely toaster to arrive.

Oh, I should probably mention that I'm going to see if I can host my own meet in the 'burbs of Chicago, probably in late June or July. I'll be posting on Head-Fi if it becomes a sure thing. Joel - any DJ friends in Chi-Town as well







? Lmk.

Good stuff.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'll join in on the fun. My _new_ 0404 USB is set to be delivered on the 28th, and by then I should have the MPX3 fully paid and all I have to do is wait for Jacob's lovely toaster to arrive.

Oh, I should probably mention that I'm going to see if I can host my own meet in the 'burbs of Chicago, probably in late June or July. I'll be posting on Head-Fi if it becomes a sure thing. Joel - any DJ friends in Chi-Town as well







? Lmk.

Good stuff.


Very good stuff. Just don't set it for July 2nd, that's my birthday and I'll be a bit busy...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'll join in on the fun. My _new_ 0404 USB is set to be delivered on the 28th, and by then I should have the MPX3 fully paid and all I have to do is wait for Jacob's lovely toaster to arrive.

Oh, I should probably mention that I'm going to see if I can host my own meet in the 'burbs of Chicago, probably in late June or July. I'll be posting on Head-Fi if it becomes a sure thing. Joel - any DJ friends in Chi-Town as well







? Lmk.

Good stuff.


No Chicago DJ bros ... Andy (aka "champa") worked with me here in Houston for a number of years at a certain after hours dance club (house/drum and bass/etc.) called Club Some.

It was Houston's premiere after 2am spot for over a decade. All sorts of heavies came through that club and it's sister club, Hyperia (oakenfold, perry ferrel, etc.). Was a hoot working there for so many years; I tended bar.

I've never been much into techno/electronica but I like most of the stuff that Andy's turned me on too over the years (Amon Tobin, Trans Am, Thievery Corporation, Rhythm and Sound, etc.) ... all very tasteful, groove oriented electronica.

I'll give him a word tonight about Chicago and let you know ...

BTW: here's some of Andy's recorded jams at his homepage: LOVEISINTHEMUSIC.

If anyone wants lossless or 320kbs versions, just give me a PM.


----------



## TheLegend

Amen.

Bryan, you've known for a while ive wanted a mini-meet. If your Grandpa was gracious enough to host it, I'd be all over it.


----------



## s1rrah

Pulled the proverbial trigger on my lower priced fav DAC last night, the Musiland MD-10.

...










...

Don't know when it will ship but will post some thoughts post burn in.

I was going to opt for a more expensive tube DAC (re: earlier posts) but the surf came up last night and I had to set aside 50 bucks for gas (







), just to get to the beach and back, and that sealed the deal.

Figured I'd go with the relatively cheaper DAC and thereby have some more money left for more surf trips in the future.

Anyway ... looking forward to checking it out.

Here's a very lengthy thread at Head-fi discussing it: Musiland MD-10.

...

Cheers.


----------



## Aura

Congrats Joel







.

Looking forward to impressions, as always.


----------



## Marin

Well, I am ready to get rid of my Bose triports for home use. So I ordered a pair of Audio Technica AD700's. I used to use speakers all the time but ever since getting this sound card off Woot ($55) I have found headphones sound way better and the audio is better than with speakers. I find it to be cleaner sounding for me.

So this Thursday, I will be using my new pair of Audio Technica AD700's


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Well, I am ready to get rid of my Bose triports for home use. So I ordered a pair of Audio Technica AD700's. I used to use speakers all the time but ever since getting this sound card off Woot ($55) I have found headphones sound way better and the audio is better than with speakers. I find it to be cleaner sounding for me.

So this Thursday, I will be using my new pair of Audio Technica AD700's










I salute you.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Well, I am ready to get rid of my Bose triports for home use. So I ordered a pair of Audio Technica AD700's. I used to use speakers all the time but ever since getting this sound card off Woot ($55) I have found headphones sound way better and the audio is better than with speakers. I find it to be cleaner sounding for me.

So this Thursday, I will be using my new pair of Audio Technica AD700's










Nice. The AD700's weren't for me, but they definitely had their strong points. They're airy and light, very nice for lighter acoustical stuff.


----------



## Azazel

I hope you enjoy them Marin. I love my ad700's. Just remember if they are too big for your head you can bend the connecting pieces on top. I have a pic somewhere on here. If you run into this problem I can show you mine.


----------



## Marin

Thanks.

Also is there anything else I should get for this? Or is just a sound card fine.


----------



## Azazel

I have no idea. I just use my x-fi and foobar. I'm no real audiophile but this sounds very good to me.


----------



## s1rrah

Yay. Shipped today. No idea how long UPS ground takes but hopefully by Saturday I'll be able to listen:

...

Name Code Qty Each Options
---------------------------------------------------------------
Musiland MD 10 Bit Select MUSMD10 1 299.00
USB DAC
(Shipped)
UPS Tracking Number:
1xxxx6510xxxx659495
Subtotal 299.00
Shipping 25.50
Tax 0.00
Total 324.50

...


----------



## triggerc

UPS ground should be about 2-3 days isn't it? so you should have it by friday.


----------



## Namrac

Well, just put my iPod up for sale, hopefully this will allow me to send my beyers off to Aura for a nice wooding. =D


----------



## Marin

Well great news. Amazon at first had my AD700's set to arrive at my house Thursday. Well I just checked Amazon about my order and the tracking info was up, so I check it and this came up...

Quote: 
  Shipment Date: May 27, 2008
Destination: 
Estimated Arrival: May 28, 2008  
So I get them tomorrow









And here are the headphones.

  Amazon.com: Full-size Open-air Dynamic Headphones: Electronics


----------



## Refresh

Just got my HD202 today and I absolutely ador it! I will only use my speakers when im not the only one in my room. Sign me up!


----------



## Aura

E-MU 0404 USB, part deux.










I didn't even realize how much transparency I had been missing 'til I plugged it in. It is a lovely re-acquaintance







.


----------



## Marin

OMG!!!

I got my AD700's, HOLY CRAP THEY ARE AMAZING.

I was expecting a minimal difference from my Bose, well I was wrong. These blow my Bose triports away.

I am so happy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


E-MU 0404 USB, part deux.










I didn't even realize how much transparency I had been missing 'til I plugged it in. It is a lovely re-acquaintance







.


Pretty amazing, eh?










I was blown away too.

I'm just praying the Musiland has the same effect on me.

I remember A/Bing my X-fi Elite Pro with the EMU 0404 and just freaking out at how much more transparent (especially that) and detailed (mostly because of the improved transparency I think) the EMU was compared to the top of the line X-fi.

Musiland is scheduled to arrive this Friday. Looking forward to a weekend of listening.

..

BTW: that's a cool photo.

...


----------



## Azazel

I'm glad you like them Marin.







I was/am extremely happy with mine.


----------



## Marin

Made a thread too









http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...pics-tons.html


----------



## xHassassin

Yo guys, can anyone recommend me a good *headset* with a good quality mic and sound for 50-?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


Yo guys, can anyone recommend me a good *headset* with a good quality mic and sound for 50-?


No such thing







.

You can get the mic seperate, I would suggest that.


----------



## xHassassin

I don't like separate mics, they get in the way.
Unless you can buy some sort of mic that clips on to the headset?


----------



## Aura

Sennheiser HD201/202 + Zalman Clip-On Mic for around $30 combined.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


BTW: that's a cool photo.


Gracias friend. I figured I'd be creative with it since all of the regulars in the club have seen plenty of pics of the 0404 already. The shadows cast from mini-blinds work pretty well imo.


----------



## xHassassin

This the microphone you're talking about?

  Amazon.com: Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1 High Sensitivity Headphone Microphone Retail: Electronics


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xHassassin*


This the microphone you're talking about?
Amazon.com: Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1 High Sensitivity Headphone Microphone Retail: Electronics


Yep. Doesn't look quite the same as the one that I believe I have seem on Newegg, but perhaps my memory just isn't serving me well. Regardless, that should do the trick.


----------



## Refresh

Those of you with headphones and glasses, how do you deal with the sound everytime you move your head and the headphones rub on your glasses and make a squeeking noise?


----------



## Namrac

Well, purely out of curiosity, I plugged my (600 ohm) DT770s into my iPod...

The verdict? Not bad.

Bass is weak, mids are recessed, highs are sparkly and a little harsh. However, it is by no means bad sounding, just not as good. Gotta go to about 80% to get a decent volume, but it's not super quiet like I'd imagined. They're veiled, and a little muffled, but it's not a terrible experience.

Intriguing, says I.


----------



## triggerc

Yeah apparently the bass roll off in the iPods go away with high impedance phones and amps. Though then you don't get enough voltage for the high impedance phones either...


----------



## Marin

I saw an iPod mod tutorial awhile ago which modified the headphone jack and stuff and improved the sound quality. Anyone know about it and have a link?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Refresh*


Those of you with headphones and glasses, how do you deal with the sound everytime you move your head and the headphones rub on your glasses and make a squeeking noise?


Don't have that problem, so I don't have to deal with it







. I've never had that problem with headphones for some reason.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I saw an iPod mod tutorial awhile ago which modified the headphone jack and stuff and improved the sound quality. Anyone know about it and have a link?


Do you mean a LOD? If not, then a Line out dock would be better if you're going to go through the effort.


----------



## soloz2

no, the imod is different from a LOD. there's a thread in the DIY section of head-fi about it a diy imod


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I saw an iPod mod tutorial awhile ago which modified the headphone jack and stuff and improved the sound quality. Anyone know about it and have a link?


You're probably thinking of the iMod, here's a very long tutorial about it.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/app...ano-1g-269604/


----------



## s1rrah

Got the Musiland in today.

(yay!)

...

I'm currently burning it in (for at least three hours) before giving it a preliminary listen.

Watching TV and using my CD players optical out to feed the Musiland with a 5 disc mix set on random.

Only listened for about 30 seconds (I'm superstitious about burn-in and so couldn't let myself listen longer!)









Sound was huge. Bass was gigantic. I may have to investigate new OPAMPS for my headphone amp if the bass doesn't mellow out a bit (the AD822 is known for it's huge bass and overall warmth of tone ... same as the Musiland ... which may end up being too much bass and too much warmth).

Anyway ... I'll post some proper comments sometime sunday evening after I've put at least 40 hours on it.

I'm going to do several hours A/B listening against my X-fi Elite Pro on sunday, which should be real easy and efficient since I can just run digital out of my X-fi and do quick cable changes at the amp.

Should be interesting considering what I just heard in my 30 second "can't help myself" check...










...

Here it is set up under my CD player:










...


----------



## s1rrah

*Musiland Test Listen: Preliminary Comments*
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks good on the desk:

...










...










...










...

So after 14 hours play time, via optical out on my Sony CD player, I just took my first tentative comparison listen (45 minutes or so) against my standard X-fi Elite Pro and the difference is quite apparent already.

_Huge_ difference in soundstage.

Musiland is GIANT compared to the Elite Pro.

Instruments have a noticeably 3 dimensional trait with the Musiland: I was listening to a track from The The's "Dusk" CD entitled "Bluer than Midnight" and it has this sultry opening bit with a really sizzling and slow saxophone lead, very mellow, and also a police siren coming from way off in the background/distance ... the since of image and space was just hair raising.

In my final commentary, I'll include an abbreviated .flac of this so you can see what I mean.

Anyway ...

The "playing field", if you will, if you imagine it as a dome extending out and around your head, is way way bigger with the Musiland than with the Elite Pro. Instruments have great separation and again, the spatial characteristics are _creepy_ good.

The Elite Pro, very much sounds 'inside my head' compared to the Musiland.

The bass is also a bit deeper, tighter and up front than is the X-fi Elite Pros.

I've only demo'd it with several tracks so far and am not going to write up a lengthy log/review until it's played for at least 100 hours.

The only real shortcoming so far is that it's a tad bright, which sort of becomes the slightest bit bothersome with my already bright Grado RS1's ... but I'm hoping this will smooth out a bit after a couple hundred hours play time.

BTW, the above comments were generated while listening via digital out from the X-fi to the RCA coaxial input on the Musiland.

I was doing A/B's between the X-fi digital out to Musilland vs. the X-fi's primary mini-jack line out to Musiland.

I'm also using my own head amp (XM4 with AD822 OPAMP).

Haven't spent much time with the Musiland's amp except for a quick listen that made me really appreciate how good my modded XM4 sounds . Then again, maybe the Musiland headamp will sound better after a couple hundred hours.

All things considered ... I am very much enjoying what I'm hearing.

More comments later ...


----------



## Aura

Found another jewel did you Joel?









Not surprised in the slightest bit regarding MD10 > Elite Pro. What I would really like to see is a heads-up comparison against the 0404 (a la meet perhaps?). It is quite difficult to make precise comparisons based off of memory alone.

Btw, the MD10 is deceptively small. I did not realize that until I saw your XM4 sitting next to it.

All in all, glad you've got a DAC back in the rig. I want sexi LED on E-MU :/.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Found another jewel did you Joel?









Not surprised in the slightest bit regarding MD10 > Elite Pro. What I would really like to see is a heads-up comparison against the 0404 (a la meet perhaps?). It is quite difficult to make precise comparisons based off of memory alone.

Btw, the MD10 is deceptively small. I did not realize that until I saw your XM4 sitting next to it.

All in all, glad you've got a DAC back in the rig. I want sexi LED on E-MU :/.











It's external DVD drive sized.

But it weighs six pounds.









I've been listening to it all night and most of today.

Really sounding better.

It was really bright at first, almost 'tinkly' sounding in it's crispness ... but it's evening out the more I play it.

The spatials are amazing! I've never looked around my room for sounds like this ... keep thinking the sounds are coming from over there or behind me or ... MAN the X-fi is a FLAT FLAT sounding source. Never knew it till I listened to this.

I'm currently discussing some interconnect lovelies with our resident guru ... will most likely be ordering a nice RCA to mini soon ... for now I'm using a 20 dollar "matrix" cable from Fry's.

Fun stuff.

Back to the listening now.










(BTW: If I do indeed end up keeping it (Pacific Valve has a great swap program, for checking out other gear) ... I'm *definitely* going to mirror polish the front aluminum panel.







Will look SICK!. Yes. I'm going to lap my DAC!)


----------



## s1rrah

EMU 0404 (used) @ $145.00

Good deal.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm currently discussing some interconnect lovelies with our resident guru ... will most likely be ordering a nice RCA to mini soon ... for now I'm using a 20 dollar "matrix" cable from Fry's.


Alternate route -

Sell XM4, commission Jacob for a CKKIII or M^3 (which I might add, will probably bring out a lot more of your RS1 than the portable has done so, despite how competent it may be), and get some nice RCA's instead.

Too bad my suggestions always force the person to spend a couple hundred more







.

Btw, lapped MD10 would be hawt.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


EMU 0404 (used) @ $145.00

Good deal.


Hmm...







Too bad I'm amp shopping, otherwise I'd be all over that one. I need an 0404 for recording.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Alternate route -

Sell XM4, commission Jacob for a CKKIII or M^3 (which I might add, will probably bring out a lot more of your RS1 than the portable has done so, despite how competent it may be), and get some nice RCA's instead.

Too bad my suggestions always force the person to spend a couple hundred more







.

Btw, lapped MD10 would be hawt.


That 'tis an idea sir ...










Sweet looking amp.


----------



## s1rrah

A very very informative 9 minutes if, like myself, you'd like to do some mods involving soldering but have never soldered:

...

  
 



  



 
 ...

Fantastic video.

I feel like I just graduated from my first semester of electronics!

HIGH QUALITY VERSION HERE


----------



## soloz2

for the RS1's I'd say that an Aikedo is in order, or for less a Millet Max will do nicely. Pair either with a Buffalo or Opus DAC and you've got a killer setup in an all-in one solution. add a source selector and you won't need anything else


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for the RS1's I'd say that an Aikedo is in order, or for less a Millet Max will do nicely. Pair either with a Buffalo or Opus DAC and you've got a killer setup in an all-in one solution. add a source selector and you won't need anything else


So with a Millet build, you can have both the DAC board and amp board in the same enclosure?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So with a Millet build, you can have both the DAC board and amp board in the same enclosure?


yep, I have a 12"x12" enclosure that's more than big enough for everything I'm putting in it. 
Millet Max, blackgates diamond buffers
OptiVol volume control instead of the standard blue 
TPA Darwin Source Selector
USB DAC

Right now I'm undecided between the Opus USB module and the Alien DAC.
I'd really love to put an Opus or Buffalo in there, but it'll add $150-300 to the price. There is more than enough room for the DAC boards and a Torrid power source though.


----------



## BittenReaper

I'll join









Sennheiser HD-280


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

would i be able to join when my sr-225's get here?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


would i be able to join when my sr-225's get here?


You can join twice with those fine cans mate.


----------



## Marin

I'm not on the list









Add me, AD700's.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

if i don't get signed up twice there is gonna be hell to pay *shakes fist*

anyways, i was thinking, i need a mic for vent, anyone recommend one since my new cans don't have a mic attached


----------



## Aura

I have listened to a Millet with RS1's, SR225's, and SR80's. It was very "meh". Don't ask me why, but I felt it was quite underwhelming based on my expectations.

Reason I suggested CKKIII is for pure value - for a sub-$200 amp it is pretty rock solid.

The M^3, on the other hand, was designed with low impedance, high current in mind. The three MOSFETs practically beg to be used with Grado.

There seems to be a lot of logic floating around that Grado is best with tubes. I neither will support this claim nor believe it. Yes, I will use tubes with my 225. But at the same time I have not listened to the Eddie Current S/S and the other wonderful solid state builds that evidently excel with Grado. I say this Joel because I want you to be able to look at everything with an open mind. Amps are tricky business when you're browsing around all the different options in front of you. Believe me, I was confused as hell when I did it.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


if i don't get signed up twice there is gonna be hell to pay *shakes fist*

anyways, i was thinking, i need a mic for vent, anyone recommend one since my new cans don't have a mic attached










The venerable Zalman Clip-On is still a favorite for any computer mic needs. Not sure what we'll all do if they ever discontinue it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, i was thinking about that, don't want a desktop mic =more clutter then i already have.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Believe me, I was confused as hell when I did it.












Your comments are very much appreciated, friend. I could just see you in my mind at that meet, stumbling from one honey pot to the next. Hilarious!

*RE: amps* - I know nothing, really.

Just that I'd really like to have an Emmeline Raptor. If only because it's one of the most beautifully designed things I've ever looked at. It calls to me:

...










...










*^^^ I could almost print that and hang it as a living room piece.*
...

That said.

And realizing I won't be getting a Raptor anytime soon.

I *dO* also know that my humble XM4 is just a drop in the amp pond at best.

It gets the job done, sure ... but suffer no delusions ... it's just a cute little portable amp that manages to simply do that, I mean, get the job done.

It's fairly clean, fairly dynamic and punchy ... but it's certainly not anything to get all teary eyed about.







I'm happy to say it stood head to head with an SR-71 without the slightest flinch. And for that I'm quite glad. I mean ... it saved me about 300 bucks!









But as far as really good amps go? What I could really bring out of the RS1's? ... the XM4 is certainly not the best.

...

Hopefully. I'll get more side web/interface work in the near future and will be able to totally waste more money on some serious ampage.

Best case scenario, anyway.

Thanks again for the comments. Taken to heart.


----------



## Namrac

I'm in the same boat with amps, not really sure what I want, other than it's probably tubes and for less than $500. My headfive just doesn't have the juice, and it's making treble really harsh, to the point I can't listen to some tracks due to sibilance. It's frustrating.

I was set on the Singlepower PPX3, but recently been looking at Woo Audio amps (especially the WA3), the Glow Audio One, and several others. It's all very confusing.


----------



## Aura

Well, I heard both new and vintage-style RS1's on some very high-end gear, including the Zana Deux and Singlepower Extreme. Between those two, the Extreme really pulled out the true nature of Grado.

I've heard a Raptor. It was decent at best, but imo one of the most overpriced amps that Ray offers in his lineup (both portable and desktop).

I have an old Head-Fi thread that I've linked a few guys to; it's for SR225 recommendations but I can assure you that what is good for an SR225 is going to be good for an RS1. You should probably know that at the time I made that thread I was still very confused, as you can probably tell just from reading it







. Nonetheless, I had put about 3-4 hours of research in beforehand, so that might save you some time.

I like tubes with Grado. It just brings out the life of the music, which is certainly more of a feeling than an actual characteristic. People have a hard time accepting the warmth factor, but from my experience it does exist and you can tell when it is/is not present. The general consensus is that tubes provide this warmth and solid state cannot. As with DAC's, amps follow the law of diminishing returns. If I were you, I would probably save up for something in the $6-700 range. My logic tells me that most people are going to end up in that tier anyway, so you might as well assume you're going to get there and skip straight ahead. What I like in that pricerange:

- Any Singlepower amp you can find. I'm biased, but Singlepower is a.m.a.z.i.n.g. with virtually every headphone and every source imaginable. The best lineup from any single brand imo.

- Darkvoice 337. The dual-mono control is sweet and more flexible than a single dial, and this amp delivers. For the record I went to town on this amp with a DX1000, but I expect great things with Grado anyhow.

- Mapletree Purist HD+. Tasty amp, relatively underrated it seems. Kind of specialized, but fits Grado very well from what I've read.

- M^3. For DIY, this thing is good stuff. As I mentioned earlier, it was meant for Grado. Delivers the right amount of power and matches the sensitivity perfectly. It can get expensive if you add all that crazy crap like balanced outputs and whatnot.

- Eddie Current Solid State (S/S). One of, if not the, best solid state amp for Grado (next to Melos). I first thought that $400 was little pricey for this plain bugger, but after dozens of threads all I read was rave reviews for it.

I can go further, but these are all world-class single-ended solutions for Grado.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I have listened to a Millet with RS1's, SR225's, and SR80's. It was very "meh". Don't ask me why, but I felt it was quite underwhelming based on my expectations.


what configuration was the millet? was it one of the originals? what output stage did it have? what power supply did it have? I ask because I've heard a fairly nicely built millet and while it sounded good it wasn't as good as the millet max I often refer to. To have a comparable millet hybrid you'd have to have the diamond buffer outputs and a steps quality power supply.

the millet max combines all the best tweaks to the millet hybrid onto one board. You can build the max with either diamond buffers or mosfet output stage. It can be configured to primarily drive high impedance cans or low.

the couple Millet Max amps I've built, have they been on the same level as my (well not anymore) SP MPX3 SLAM? no, but then again there is a huge price difference and the Max is not outclassed by amps costing several times as much.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


what configuration was the millet? was it one of the originals? what output stage did it have? what power supply did it have? I ask because I've heard a fairly nicely built millet and while it sounded good it wasn't as good as the millet max I often refer to. To have a comparable millet hybrid you'd have to have the diamond buffer outputs and a steps quality power supply.

the millet max combines all the best tweaks to the millet hybrid onto one board. You can build the max with either diamond buffers or mosfet output stage. It can be configured to primarily drive high impedance cans or low.

the couple Millet Max amps I've built, have they been on the same level as my (well not anymore) SP MPX3 SLAM? no, but then again there is a huge price difference and the Max is not outclassed by amps costing several times as much.


It was a hybrid max, owned by xnothingpoetic from HF. Wallwart, probably no diamond buffers, otherwise I'm not too sure of what the specs were.

I'll have to hear one of your Millets sometime







. Which reminds me, did that Toronto meet ever get solidified? I *think* Joel might still be willing to make the trip as well.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


It was a hybrid max, owned by xnothingpoetic from HF. Wallwart, probably no diamond buffers, otherwise I'm not too sure of what the specs were.

I'll have to hear one of your Millets sometime







. Which reminds me, did that Toronto meet ever get solidified? I *think* Joel might still be willing to make the trip as well.


no dates yet. It's happening, just not sure when. Supposedly end of June. I hope not too late cause I've got a trip planned for the beginning of July.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


did that Toronto meet ever get solidified? I *think* Joel might still be willing to make the trip as well.


Yeah.

I might just be the guy crazy enough to buy a plane ticket for that meet.

I've got some folk in Canada, anyway. Would be nice to say hello (to them and allz you folks too!).










Keep me posted.

I need at least three weeks notice.










-------------

(BTW: currently going through some old Simon and Garfunkel stuff ... MAN! were those guys not crazy good or what!? The song is "Blues Run the Game," ... a lesser known bit but so so good! It's a bonus track on the Sounds of Silence (remastered) release ... )

_"Send out for whisky baby..
Send out for gin ...
Me and room service honey...
Me and room service babe!
Me and room service, why we're living the life of sin..."_

In perfect two part, mind you ...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'm not on the list









Add me, AD700's.


Updated the list.

Sorry about taking so long.


----------



## Namrac

Flirting with the idea of forgoing a headphone amp upgrade and instead picking up a vintage integrated amp (specifically have the Marantz 1060 in mind) and some decent, lower-price speakers (specifically, Klipsch SF-1s). '70s integrated amps are well known for having terrific headphone outs. =D Could have great, low-price headphone AND speaker setup for about the same price as the better headphone amp.


----------



## Aura

So, I'm going to be trying out Playstation-Fi quite soon seeing as I'm about to add a PS1 SCPH 1001 to the mix.

Question though - I wanted to see if I could transport the signal from the PS1 to the E-MU, but there are only USB and digital coax/optical inputs on the DAC. Can I use those dual XLR/RCA combo jacks on the front (the ones labeled as Mic input)? I'm going to assume that it isn't possible seeing as those front XLR's cannot handle balanced - logic would tell me that it won't be possible to connect the two pieces of hardware together.

Regardless, SCPH 1001 vs. 0404 USB should be quite a showdown. I'll be sure to post the results.


----------



## Chipp

You won't be able to get a balanced signal out of the PS1, but if you are inclined you could make some RCA to XLR cables by bridging the 1st and 3rd pins of the XLR jack. Of course this negates any benefits of using XLR in the first place, but I've had to make many of these as my band's equipment is an eclectic mix of consumer and pro stuff. Bulk XLR jacks are inexpensive enough, as are decent quality RCA interconnects to chop in half and terminate with the XLRs.


----------



## NFF

i need an addition to my name. the "ath-a700"


----------



## Namrac

So, I'm at the Michigan State University rummage sale thing with my dad, and what do I find?

Professional level Marantz CD player, balanced XLR output and all, for $20. Three of them, in fact. I would have bought it immediately, but alas, had no cash on me, and it didn't have RCA out, so I couldn't have used it anyway. Did have digital coax out, which I'm not sure if the E-Mu does or not, I'll have to look into it.

Anyway, if anyone has a major college near them that does the rummage sale type thing, I'd definitely look into them. Not only can you get good quality furniture for cheap (I got a nice wooden rack to hold my amp/DAC/speaker amp for $2), but every once in a while you'll find a gem. =D


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


So, I'm at the Michigan State University rummage sale thing with my dad, and what do I find?

Professional level Marantz CD player, balanced XLR output and all, for $20. Three of them, in fact. I would have bought it immediately, but alas, had no cash on me, and it didn't have RCA out, so I couldn't have used it anyway. Did have digital coax out, which I'm not sure if the E-Mu does or not, I'll have to look into it.

Anyway, if anyone has a major college near them that does the rummage sale type thing, I'd definitely look into them. Not only can you get good quality furniture for cheap (I got a nice wooden rack to hold my amp/DAC/speaker amp for $2), but every once in a while you'll find a gem. =D


why even post that?!?!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


why even post that?!?!


To remind people of the importance of rummage sales, as well as the shock of seeing such high-level equipment for $20. Sometimes people don't know what they're getting rid of.









I've read of people scoring $1000 turntables and receivers and such for ridiculously low prices at garage sales and the like.


----------



## soloz2

but you didn't buy me one...

thus, I reiterate why put me through the suffering of knowing that I knew someone who passed up a deal like that... hell you could have at least borrowed $20 to get yourself one...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


but you didn't buy me one...

thus, I reiterate why put me through the suffering of knowing that I knew someone who passed up a deal like that... hell you could have at least borrowed $20 to get yourself one...


lol, I'm going back tuesday for more cheap-as-hell furniture, I'll pick one up if it's still there. =D Does the 0404 have coaxial in? this thing on the front under S/PDIF looks the same, but I really know jack about digital interfaces.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


lol, I'm going back tuesday for more cheap-as-hell furniture, I'll pick one up if it's still there. =D Does the 0404 have coaxial in? this thing on the front under S/PDIF looks the same, but I really know jack about digital interfaces.


idk, but there is such a thing as xlr-rca adapters


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


idk, but there is such a thing as xlr-rca adapters


True, true... would be a killer source to keep around...

Yeah, I'll probably pick it up when I go back. Hopefully one's still there...


----------



## Chipp

Even if you don't want it, buy one and send it to me







(And I'm actually seriously considering that if you can still get them - I'd reimburse you for it, plus some extra, plus shipping). My soon-to-be power amp accepts balanced inputs.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Even if you don't want it, buy one and send it to me







(And I'm actually seriously considering that if you can still get them - I'd reimburse you for it, plus some extra, plus shipping). My soon-to-be power amp accepts balanced inputs.


Depending on how much spare cash I have, I'll get as many as I can, and send them off to whoever wants them.

On an unrelated note, triggerc, any chance you could give me a brief rundown on the D2000 vs HD600? I'm looking for a change from my beyers, and these two are my top choices at the moment.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Depending on how much spare cash I have, I'll get as many as I can, and send them off to whoever wants them.

On an unrelated note, triggerc, any chance you could give me a brief rundown on the D2000 vs HD600? I'm looking for a change from my beyers, and these two are my top choices at the moment.


I gotta start by saying that I'm a little biased for the HD600.

The main draw for me with the D2000 is that it doesn't leak as much as open phones, and still has a great soundstage, but you sacrifice isolation for the soundstage. The sound with the D2000 is thick and syrupy, good detail all through-out the spectrum. HD600 has the edge in air and soundstage, due to the open design. It also has amazing detail in the highs and mids, it has the most clarity of the bunch I have. The highs are incredibly smooth, no fatigue at all for me. Even though the HD600's bass isn't as prominent, it is still present.

The D2000 has the edge in bass impact, the two seem to be equally controlled in the bass for me. The D2000's heavier bass starts to cause fatigue for me after a while, maybe 3 hours of listening or so, but it might be just right for you being accustomed to the DT770. Don't expect the same quantity of bass out of either the D2000 or the HD600 as the DT770 though.

Comfort-wise, it kinda depends on the size of your head. If you have a smaller head, the D2000 will be very loose, and that might degrade the sound due to fitment issues. If you have a bigger head, the HD600 will probably clamp a little too tightly. I find the HD600 always exerting a little force on my jaw. For an average sized head, the D2000 will be more intimate and comfortable for shorter listens, but the D2000 is heavier than the HD600, a lot heavier, you start feeling the weight after a while.

Neither headphones are particularly sensitive, the D2000 is a little more sensitive than the HD600, but amp selection shouldn't be too big a problem.

Let me know if you want to know anything more specific!


----------



## Benny99

Trigg quick question out of the 3 headphones you have which do you enjoy the most.

Oh and also my MS-2 went faulty. Well the left driver started rattling and crackling on any bass notes first i thought it was just hair but it wasnt . Had to send it back to Headphonic yesterday.

Kinda disappointing as i really liked the MS-2 sound.


----------



## triggerc

Sorry to hear about your MS2 Benny.

Of the three I own, it might be a tie between the SR225 and the HD600, they both excel at different genres. Just when I think that the HD600 is really good all around, I put on the SR225 and listen to some rock/metal and immediately fall back in love with the Grado sound.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, this is going to be a long day, going through and re-ripping all my albums with foobar in FLAC, used to have mp3 at 128.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


wow, this is going to be a long day, going through and re-ripping all my albums with foobar in FLAC, used to have mp3 at 128.


It'll be worth it, even with onboard, there's a huge audible difference.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


It'll be worth it, even with onboard, there's a huge audible difference.


Definitely. It's a big pain, but well worth it. You'll thank yourself again later as you upgrade your equipment even more.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

TheLegend!!
havent seen you around as much latley....
ya, im still going, probably will be for a few more hours, kind of got fed up with foobar, going back to winamp.


----------



## Lude

Some of my songs didn't play in WinAmp through ASIO. It was random as to which songs, but certain ones. They play fine in foobar through ASIO. Still love me some Milkdrop2 though.

Still loving these Denon D2000's. Now i want an amp and dac... but i owe money for my car still, and i also want wheels, tires, and a cam. Damn me and my expensive hobbies.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


TheLegend!!
havent seen you around as much latley....
ya, im still going, probably will be for a few more hours, kind of got fed up with foobar, going back to winamp.


Yeah, quite a bit going on for me as of late. I moved to a new apartment with my roommate, started my first career job and graduated all in the past month. Plus I didn't have internet at my parent's for a while. Back now though.









Try JRiver Media Center. It's by far the best app I've used. Not as organized as iTunes can be, but overall better than Foobar, WinAmp, and iTunes.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Some of my songs didn't play in WinAmp through ASIO. It was random as to which songs, but certain ones. They play fine in foobar through ASIO. Still love me some Milkdrop2 though.

Still loving these Denon D2000's. Now i want an amp and dac... but i owe money for my car still, and i also want wheels, tires, and a cam. Damn me and my expensive hobbies.


Cars and computers and audio? Ouch









(though, I can't think of much better to spend money on







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Yeah, quite a bit going on for me as of late. I moved to a new apartment with my roommate, started my first career job and graduated all in the past month. Plus I didn't have internet at my parent's for a while. Back now though.









Try JRiver Media Center. It's by far the best app I've used. Not as organized as iTunes can be, but overall better than Foobar, WinAmp, and iTunes.


good luck with the new apt. and congrats on the new job and graduating, where do you work?
and i will have to look into JRiver.

Edit: money!??! i dont have money, especially to spend on software


----------



## Lude

I tried JRiver once, but i was messing around with ASIO, and if it didn't like something about it it made my computer ridiculously slow and took forever to do ANYTHING. I just installed it again and did the right ASIO settings and it seems pretty good. At least it goes into the next song seamlessly, however, skipping through a song is slow. I click the progress bar and it moves, but takes a couple seconds to actually change. That is what i like about foobar, its quick in every way. I'm going to use it for awhile and see what i like best.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


good luck with the new apt. and congrats on the new job and graduating, where do you work?
and i will have to look into JRiver.

Edit: money!??! i dont have money, especially to spend on software










I work at Northwestern Mutual in the Investments and Securities Information Systems team. I do some application development and business analyst work.

There is a free version of JRiver. It's called Jukebox. It works well too.


----------



## Namrac

Now that Legend has a real job, free HD650s for everyone! On him!


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Now that Legend has a real job, free HD650s for everyone! On him!


I'll be taking requests starting tomorrow afternoon at 4pm. First 3 people to post receive free HD650s.







Just kidding....get real.


----------



## triggerc

Me Me Me!

Damn, it's not 4pm yet!


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I'll be taking requests starting tomorrow afternoon at 4pm. First 3 people to post receive free HD650s.










I see no hidden text.... GIVE ME.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i can haz?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I see no hidden text.... GIVE ME.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


I tried JRiver once, but i was messing around with ASIO, and if it didn't like something about it it made my computer ridiculously slow and took forever to do ANYTHING. I just installed it again and did the right ASIO settings and it seems pretty good. At least it goes into the next song seamlessly, however, skipping through a song is slow. I click the progress bar and it moves, but takes a couple seconds to actually change. That is what i like about foobar, its quick in every way. I'm going to use it for awhile and see what i like best.


what is ASIO? i know what it stands for, but what benefits?
better sound quality?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


what is ASIO? i know what it stands for, but what benefits?
better sound quality?


Completely bypasses the built in Windows audio subsystem, which usually (especially on XP) yields better audio quality.

For recording purposes, it has extremely low latency which helps a lot when you're trying to sync things perfectly between computer and external equipment.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Completely bypasses the built in Windows audio subsystem, which usually (especially on XP) yields better audio quality.

For recording purposes, it has extremely low latency which helps a lot when you're trying to sync things perfectly between computer and external equipment.


thanks, the recording purposes is actually a good plus, i have recorded some of my friends bands just while they did live sets at school and such, brought my rig in, recorded with SoundForge out of the main mixer, it was fun, but far from professional.
had a few sm58s, and a few other off brand mics for it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
i need an addition to my name. the "ath-a700"

Done.









Woohoo I got Post # 3000!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Done.









Woohoo I got Post # 3000!

Nope, 3001.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t, post #3000


----------



## NFF

woot post 3004 XD anyways thanks i am hopeing they come in sooon T.T


----------



## Namrac

Made the decision, gonna sell my DT770-600s and buy some Denon D2000s. My Headfive is not up to the high impedance load of the dt770s and the resulting treble is just too harsh, and I want more wide-open, energetic sound.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Made the decision, gonna sell my DT770-600s and buy some Denon D2000s. My Headfive is not up to the high impedance load of the dt770s and the resulting treble is just too harsh, and I want more wide-open, energetic sound.









Can't wait to hear more about them! since you're our resident DT guy, I'd love to hear your impressions on the D2000's


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Made the decision, gonna sell my DT770-600s and buy some Denon D2000s. My Headfive is not up to the high impedance load of the dt770s and the resulting treble is just too harsh, and I want more wide-open, energetic sound.

Have fun! They are definitely great headphones, I wish I could give them the attention they deserve.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Made the decision, gonna sell my DT770-600s and buy some Denon D2000s. My Headfive is not up to the high impedance load of the dt770s and the resulting treble is just too harsh, and I want more wide-open, energetic sound.

I would suggest you try the markl mod when you get them. I wouldn't call the stock d2000 sound "energetic".


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I would suggest you try the markl mod when you get them. I wouldn't call the stock d2000 sound "energetic".

I'm not looking for grado-level energy, and I'm still after the smooth, lush sound, I just need something that can handle metal.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'm not looking for grado-level energy, and I'm still after the smooth, lush sound, I just need something that can handle metal.

I think you'll be pleased with them then. It's not like you can't mod them later if you want a change too. Considering you can get them for ~$220 or so these days, you really can't loose with them.


----------



## triggerc

Crazy9000, did you markl yours? I'm thinking about possibly doing that mod, but I'm not sure if it would be worth the effort on the D2000.


----------



## NFF

are their any mods for the A700?

ps woot 300th post.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
Crazy9000, did you markl yours? I'm thinking about possibly doing that mod, but I'm not sure if it would be worth the effort on the D2000.

I haven't done it to mine, as I like the stock bass. I've been thinking about doing it partially just to see how that sounds though.


----------



## triggerc

Yeah, supposedly the cup on the D2000 and D5000 are rather different, other than the woodie that is. So I wonder how applicable the mod will be as well.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
Yeah, supposedly the cup on the D2000 and D5000 are rather different, other than the woodie that is. So I wonder how applicable the mod will be as well.

I believe they have the same shape and thickness, just the D2000 is plastic/aluminum, the D5000 is wood. People have done the Markl mod and reported excellent results


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Made the decision, gonna sell my DT770-600s and buy some Denon D2000s. My Headfive is not up to the high impedance load of the dt770s and the resulting treble is just too harsh, and I want more wide-open, energetic sound.

Yea the Headfive/Corda Areitta probably does max of a 80ohm headphone anything more is really pushing it.

And finally you come to ure senses on the DT770 its all just DA BASS!

You dont wanna try Grado/Alessandro Namrac ?


----------



## triggerc

I think I remember reading somewhere that the drivers are positioned a little differently in the cups, maybe I'm just imagining things.

Edit: Maybe the Headfive is a current monster, but doesn't deliver enough voltage, so the D2000 is probably a better match for it than the HD600.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Yea the Headfive/Corda Areitta probably does max of a 80ohm headphone anything more is really pushing it.

And finally you come to ure senses on the DT770 its all just DA BASS!

You dont wanna try Grado/Alessandro Namrac ?

No, I'm confident the Headfive could handle a 250 ohm phone just fine, it's just 600 is a bit much. And I loved the 80 ohm's sound. There was a lot of bass, yes, but it was fast, went very, very deep, and sounded great. It was smooth, warm, and thick, like maple syrup for your ears. I loved my 80's, and I'm confident I'd love the 600s if I had an amp that could sufficiently drive them.

No, I don't want to buy Grado, not since my ears were raped by the SR80s.

edit: yes, trigger, that's more or less what I've gathered. It's really better with low-impedance.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
I think I remember reading somewhere that the drivers are positioned a little differently in the cups, maybe I'm just imagining things.

Edit: Maybe the Headfive is a current monster, but doesn't deliver enough voltage, so the D2000 is probably a better match for it than the HD600.

Easily a better match!

I wouldn't mind trying the D2000s either


----------



## Namrac

For anyone looking -

HD580s with HD600 Grille and HD650 cable - $160

Good price on great headphones. =D


----------



## NFF

droped to 150 now.


----------



## Aura

Quick someone distract me so I don't buy those damn 580's...

seriously.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Quick someone distract me so I don't buy those damn 580's...

seriously.

What portable amp/dac should i get for my shure SE530's that will also work [gain switch] with DT770's? I was thinking about a used RSA predator.


----------



## NFF

uh unplug your cat5/6 cable or turn your router off? will that stop you from buying them?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
What portable amp/dac should i get for my shure SE530's that will also work [gain switch] with DT770's? I was thinking about a used RSA predator.

I think the Headamp Pico would work too, if anyone on earth ever sold theirs...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I think the Headamp Pico would work too, if anyone on earth ever sold theirs...

The recent trend for used Pico's is probably 1-2 monthly. Not good odds, but Lipid would definitely see one with a little patience.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Quick someone distract me so I don't buy those damn 580's...

seriously.

Had I the change just laying around making eyes at me ... I'd buy them in a heartbeat. Killer deal. Already pimped out.


----------



## triggerc

The minibox-e+ is available immediately and also has a gain switch.


----------



## Aura

omg why did I just pm him?

I'm nuts.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I think the Headamp Pico would work too, if anyone on earth ever sold theirs...

Does the headamp pico allow the choice of gain level setting?
What is the gain on the hi/low?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
The recent trend for used Pico's is probably 1-2 monthly. Not good odds, but Lipid would definitely see one with a little patience.

I'm not going anywhere, my cmoy will do me just fine as I sit at a desk all day with my ipod classic. As of right now, I just need a DAC in mind when I buy my laptop next month for school/travel.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
The minibox-e+ is available immediately and also has a gain switch.

I've read they're pretty legit, but for 175$, seems to good to be true, anyone leses take on the minibox e+?


----------



## Namrac

I believe the Pico has adjustable gain, but I don't know the settings available.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
omg why did I just pm him?

I'm nuts.

Probably cause you know you can sell them easily for the same amount or more.

That's a no worries purchase you got their bro.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I've read they're pretty legit, but for 175$, seems to good to be true, anyone leses take on the minibox e+?

According to many, it is really fantastic. If you want to maintain the budget a little bit the Minibox would be a wise selection.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
Probably cause you know you can sell them easily for the same amount or more.

That's a no worries purchase you got their bro.

Knowing me, I'll find more ways to mod the hell out of them. Anyone want to see a Senn woody?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
According to many, it is really fantastic. If you want to maintain the budget a little bit the Minibox would be a wise selection.

I mean if I can get Predator performance from a minibox, that's less the half its price, I will. I'm willing to spend 500$ and a portable amp/dac combo, I just want to make damn sure it's the right one for me.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Knowing me, I'll find more ways to mod the hell out of them. Anyone want to see a Senn woody?

Senn woodie, go! I'd like to see your take on it. Frankly I'm not too fond of how headphile woodies theirs.

Edit: haha, I didn't realize it was CountChoculaBot selling these, haven't seen him around here for a while, so he's apparently spending his time over at head-fi and lurking here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I mean if I can get Predator performance from a minibox, that's less the half its price, I will. I'm willing to spend 500$ and a portable amp/dac combo, I just want to make damn sure it's the right one for me.

The minibox is really good, but I doubt it is as good as the Predator, it is pretty comparable to the Meier Corda 2Move, but the Predator and Pico are in another league. If you have a $500 budget it'll be hard to beat the Predator or Pico.


----------



## Aura

So... I was second in-line for the 580's but had been largely assured that I was going to get them.

Turns out that was a lie.

Sorry bros, but no 580's for me.


----------



## Namrac

Well, found a buyer for my DT770s, much quicker than I'd anticipated. =D Should be able to order the D2000s early next week.


----------



## s1rrah

FYI:

The Musiland is going back to Pacific Valve.

After careful consideration, I've deemed it just too sharp in the high end, too 'tinckly' and glistening if you will. Becomes annoying very quick with the Grados.

No worries. Full 30 day refund.

May just be going straight back to the EMU 0404 (which, at least according to memory, was more dramatically better than my X-fi) or may be trying some other things ...

No hurry.


----------



## triggerc

Isn't the E-Mu pretty cold though? Maybe it's time for a warmer source for a change?


----------



## soloz2

PM me your number and I'll give u a call after work today. I've got a couple ideas.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
FYI:

The Musiland is going back to Pacific Valve.

After careful consideration, I've deemed it just too sharp in the high end, too 'tinckly' and glistening if you will. Becomes annoying very quick with the Grados.

No worries. Full 30 day refund.

May just be going straight back to the EMU 0404 (which, at least according to memory, was more dramatically better than my X-fi) or may be trying some other things ...

No hurry.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
PM me your number and I'll give u a call after work today. I've got a couple ideas.

:O SOMETHINGS GOING DOWN

/OT

This might be a really simply question, but I truly don't know. Will most DACs work with Macbook pros? My friend works for apple, and can get me a MBP for extremely cheap, making it an awesome deal even compared to T61 lenovos, but will a DAC work with it? WITHOUT having to run boot camp or parallels? this dac of course would be a RSA predator or a pico if I could find one.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
:O SOMETHINGS GOING DOWN

/OT

This might be a really simply question, but I truly don't know. Will most DACs work with Macbook pros? My friend works for apple, and can get me a MBP for extremely cheap, making it an awesome deal even compared to T61 lenovos, but will a DAC work with it? WITHOUT having to run boot camp or parallels? this dac of course would be a RSA predator or a pico if I could find one.

MBP's have mini-optical out, right? With the right adapter any DAC with optical in would work with that. Were you talking USB?


----------



## Namrac

And if you can't get the mini-optical, you could always get the always well-liked Apogee Duet, which is made just for Macs. =D


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
MBP's have mini-optical out, right? With the right adapter any DAC with optical in would work with that. Were you talking USB?

It does have the optical out.... so, if It has the optical out I wouldn't need a DAC? Just an amp? Or would I need an amp with an Optical in?I was asking would a USB dac work with macbook pros, apples site says it has :

Quote:

Combined optical digital audio output/audio line out (minijack)
According to this thread, the PICO dac will work with MBP, so I'm guess a predator will as well







!
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/pi...oblems-287107/

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
And if you can't get the mini-optical, you could always get the always well-liked Apogee Duet, which is made just for Macs. =D

I actually looked into the Apogee, and the breakout cable looks rather cumbersome, as I would hate all those cables tied up/flying around. I'd perfer 2 cables. One IC, one headphone cable


----------



## Namrac

You would run optical out to a DAC, then to an amp.

As far as I know, you can't use a DAC with an iPod anyway.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
You would run optical out to a DAC, then to an amp.

As far as I know, you can't use a DAC with an iPod anyway.

Hrmm, I found over at head-fi that your can get bit-perfect playback via USB
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/ma...estion-314781/

But if I got the MBP, it'd be: MBP>USB DAC amp [predator or pico]>SE530's
and when I'm using my predator as a portable amp, it'd be
iPod<LOD to mini< DAC AMP<SE530's.


----------



## Heru

Need some halp here, if y'all are willing.

I'm putting together a nice little entertainment center, and I need 2 recommendations. Both would be preferred to be of nice build and sound quality, but moderately priced. I'm not cheap, I'm just not ultra-loaded either, lol.

A) A CD player.
B) A turntable, including needle recommendation.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Need some halp here, if y'all are willing.

I'm putting together a nice little entertainment center, and I need 2 recommendations. Both would be preferred to be of nice build and sound quality, but moderately priced. I'm not cheap, I'm just not ultra-loaded either, lol.

A) A CD player.
B) A turntable, including needle recommendation.

Thanks in advance.









max price range for both components?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Need some halp here, if y'all are willing.

I'm putting together a nice little entertainment center, and I need 2 recommendations. Both would be preferred to be of nice build and sound quality, but moderately priced. I'm not cheap, I'm just not ultra-loaded either, lol.

A) A CD player.
B) A turntable, including needle recommendation.

Thanks in advance.









Define cheap?

I've long oggled at the lower-end Denon CD players.
http://usa.denon.com/ProductDetails/3288.asp

You can also look for a Playstation 1 SPCH-1001 for like $30-50, which has excellent sound quality.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Define cheap?

A budget of $125-175 $200 each. New, B-stock or lightly-used.

EDIT: Nice Denon, but I'd prefer the CD player be single disc.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
A budget of $125-175 each. New, B-stock or lightly-used.

EDIT: Nice Denon, but I'd prefer the CD player be single disk.

Oppo DV-970HD comes to mind. It's very well liked.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...ppo%20DV-970HD
http://stereophile.com/hirezplayers/507oppo/index1.html


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Oppo DV-970HD comes to mind. It's very well liked.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/t...ppo%20DV-970HD
http://stereophile.com/hirezplayers/507oppo/index1.html

Nommy. I worry about those slim designs and overheating, though. Are you aware of any issues regarding that?


----------



## Chipp

I have not heard of any issues second-hand.


----------



## Heru

Thoughts on Marantz CD-5001? A little over my budget, but I think it would be do-able.

If makes any difference, what I get would be routed through my Millet Hybrid Max, to some AKG K271S'.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Thoughts on Marantz CD-5001? A little over my budget, but I think it would be do-able.

If makes any difference, what I get would be routed through my Millet Hybrid Max, to some AKG K271S'.

The Marantz would almost certainly have a better analog out - I have a receiver based upon the same D/A chip as it and it is a great piece of hardware. The strength of the Oppo lies in it's clean digital outs for bargain-basement prices.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Thoughts on Marantz CD-5001? A little over my budget, but I think it would be do-able.

If makes any difference, what I get would be routed through my Millet Hybrid Max, to some AKG K271S'.

Soloz use to own one, and from what i've heard, are mixed. Wish I could say more, PM soloz for details.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/mar...5001-a-272418/


----------



## soloz2

for the money the Marantz is a great unit. It was better than the Sony CE595, Philips DVDp, and two Oppo units I had. For the money it's hard to beat.

In your price range you need to look for either a used Marantz CD5001 or what would probably be even better...
A used Onix CD-88, CD-99, or CD5 All are re-badged Shanling players and use the same basic unit as the Music Hall CD25. Now, MH is on the CD25.2 which is a better unit and the Onix is on the CD5SE, again better unit (which from what I hear is better than the CD25.2) The best part of these players is that they are great units stock, and there are lots of mods for these units. I'm currently using a Parts Connexion 1+ modded MH CD25, which originally sold for around $1k (stock unit was $600) I love it, it can compete with units costing double.
Now, back to the Onix units. The Onix versions used the same guts, but had a nicer case and due to the better case had slightly better sound. I wish my CD25 was an Onix CD5 w/ the same mods... but oh well the price was right. and you can find a used Onix CD88 or CD99 for around $170ish plus shipping, which puts it in a $200 price range.

now on to TT.

If you are new to vinyl I highly recommend buying a new table. I consider myself a vinyl noob, yet I love vintage gear and tubes so instead of buying a new TT I bought a vintage Ariston Audio RD11 Model E. It's a great table... but it's completed and confusing. I paid a local TT shop to set it up for me and I really need to get a new belt for it. And I'm probably going to have to do some work on the motor at some point. I also bought a nice all tube McAlister Audio phono pre (of course it's custom...







)
Really for a TT you need to spend $350 and just get the entry level Music Hall, Rega, or Project. The Project is supposed to be a little better, but all are probably fairly equal. They all run around $350-400 and come with carts installed. You just need a phono-pre and you're good to go.


----------



## soloz2

Well as usual I'm going to offer this here first!









I just spent an hour or so on my PMETA, put it in a new enclosure and it looks 100x better now. but seeing that I rarely ever use it I'll offer it up to someone here.
Specs:
PIMETA:
-RN55 Vishy Dale resistors (save a couple that I can swap if the buyer wants)
-stacked buffers
-adapter to run single op-amps
-current configuration uses AD843 op-amps
-option for OPA627 op-amps (I'll include a set)
-Alps Blue Velvet Pot
PSU:
-regulated Tread at 24v
-walwart
Enclosure:
-brand new silver Hammond
-Switchcraft 1/4" jack
-LED Bezel
-rocker power switch on back panel
-gold plated RCA input jacks

I figure it breaks down like this:
$125 for PIMETA (basic amp with AD843 op-amps))
$75 for opa627 op-amps
$25 for enclosure
$25 for hardware
Total: $250...... will sell for $225

Options:
1. Add crossfeed, if you don't know what crossfeed is then checkhere
I have a crossfeed board populated, just would need to be installed. I have two high quality toggle switches as well
Add Crossfeed for $35
2. Add USB DAC
I can build an Alien DAC and add a simple source selector switch to choose between USB and analog inputs to the amp.
Add USB DAC for $75


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Well as usual I'm going to offer this here first!









I just spent an hour or so on my PMETA, put it in a new enclosure and it looks 100x better now. but seeing that I rarely ever use it I'll offer it up to someone here.
Specs:
PIMETA:
-RN55 Vishy Dale resistors (save a couple that I can swap if the buyer wants)
-stacked buffers
-adapter to run single op-amps
-current configuration uses AD843 op-amps
-option for OPA627 op-amps (I'll include a set)
-Alps Blue Velvet Pot
PSU:
-regulated Tread at 24v
-walwart
Enclosure:
-brand new silver Hammond
-Switchcraft 1/4" jack
-LED Bezel
-rocker power switch on back panel
-gold plated RCA input jacks

I figure it breaks down like this:
$125 for PIMETA (basic amp with AD843 op-amps))
$75 for opa627 op-amps
$25 for enclosure
$25 for hardware
Total: $250...... will sell for $225

Options:
1. Add crossfeed, if you don't know what crossfeed is then checkhere
I have a crossfeed board populated, just would need to be installed. I have two high quality toggle switches as well
Add Crossfeed for $35
2. Add USB DAC
I can build an Alien DAC and add a simple source selector switch to choose between USB and analog inputs to the amp.
Add USB DAC for $75

Post some pics, yo.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Post some pics, yo.

gotta clean my desk and wake my cat first!









Pictures, Pictures, Pictures!
(not great quality, but they work)




























*And Yes! I do have stuffed animals from when I was a kid and a cardboard "bed" for my cats on my desk! So wanna fight about it!?!







*


----------



## Aura

How much for cat?

The PIMETA looks good, I like the simplicity of the case.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
*And Yes! I do have stuffed animals from when I was a kid and a cardboard "bed" for my cats on my desk! So wanna fight about it!?!







*











Currently bidding on HD580s. =D My current plans (they seem to be changing every few hours) is HD580s/600s on a ~$500 amp.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
How much for cat?

The PIMETA looks good, I like the simplicity of the case.









Zee? she's my little ninja and she's not for sale! When I tell her to be a Ninja she puts her ears back and runs around jumping on things. She also swings on the drying racks when my wife has them set up. She knows she isn't supposed to, but she loves to do it anyway! She actually hooks her arm around and swings like a monkey









It's actually the same standard Hammond enclosure that the Millet Max fits into. I ended up with 2 extras since my personal Max is going in a Parmetal enclosure.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Zee? she's my little ninja and she's not for sale! When I tell her to be a Ninja she puts her ears back and runs around jumping on things. She also swings on the drying racks when my wife has them set up. She knows she isn't supposed to, but she loves to do it anyway! She actually hooks her arm around and swings like a monkey









Man I wish my cats were that awesome. One of mine can perfectly imitate a log. It's about as fun watching him as it is watching paint dry.


----------



## NFF

woot just got a pair of blue mallows that i kramer moded.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Man I wish my cats were that awesome. One of mine can perfectly imitate a log. It's about as fun watching him as it is watching paint dry.

I have two cats and a dog.

My other cat, Sadie knows how to turn off my alarm. If she wants me to stay in bed so she can cuddle she'll actually turn off my alarm. One morning she got inbetwen my wife and I and pushed my wife out of bed.. lol She's 1yr old and 12pounds! she's pretty big for a cat.

Delilah, my dog gives high fives, and yesterday when I was playing tug-o-war with her she was actually dragging me across the floor... and she's also a little 12 pound dog... all muscle though. She doesn't know she's small though. Her best friend is Gracie, my in-laws golden-doodle... the damn thing is a horse!

Back to audio...

I saw a pair of AKG k501's on head-fi that someone should grab up... I really, really want a pair!
and someone made mention of a special red HD595... I want!!!!
And then there's a HPDAC that I wouldn't mind picking up just to have for lan parties or travel...
Why, oh why do people post awesome things when I don't have $$$$


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I have two cats and a dog.

My other cat, Sadie knows how to turn off my alarm. If she wants me to stay in bed so she can cuddle she'll actually turn off my alarm. One morning she got inbetwen my wife and I and pushed my wife out of bed.. lol She's 1yr old and 12pounds! she's pretty big for a cat.

Delilah, my dog gives high fives, and yesterday when I was playing tug-o-war with her she was actually dragging me across the floor... and she's also a little 12 pound dog... all muscle though. She doesn't know she's small though. Her best friend is Gracie, my in-laws golden-doodle... the damn thing is a horse!

Back to audio...

I saw a pair of AKG k501's on head-fi that someone should grab up... I really, really want a pair!
and someone made mention of a special red HD595... I want!!!!
And then there's a HPDAC that I wouldn't mind picking up just to have for lan parties or travel...
Why, oh why do people post awesome things when I don't have $$$$

I saw those K501's as well. I thought about it, but I'm actually in the process of buying another pair that has been dwelling in HF's f/s section that I can't believe no one else picked up. I'll reveal more if/when I'm 100% sure that they're mine. That HD580 incident has left me somewhat weary of getting ahead of myself







.

Jacob - there must be something in the water over there in NY. Your pets are nuts







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I saw those K501's as well. I thought about it, but I'm actually in the process of buying another pair that has been dwelling in HF's f/s section that I can't believe no one else picked up. I'll reveal more if/when I'm 100% sure that they're mine. That HD580 incident has left me somewhat weary of getting ahead of myself







.

Jacob - there must be something in the water over there in NY. Your pets are nuts







.

I, meanwhile, am bidding on HD580s that hopefully stay low enough that I can get them without having to borrow anything... also going back to MSU tomorrow to pick up one of the Marantz CD players if they're still there.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I saw those K501's as well. I thought about it, but I'm actually in the process of buying another pair that has been dwelling in HF's f/s section that I can't believe no one else picked up. I'll reveal more if/when I'm 100% sure that they're mine. That HD580 incident has left me somewhat weary of getting ahead of myself







.

Jacob - there must be something in the water over there in NY. Your pets are nuts







.

nah, I train them... but they do get filtered water... lol we brought my dog over to a friend's house a couple weeks ago so she could play with their dog... she turned her nose up at the water that was offered her... lol I think we're going to have to start bringing bottled water with her.


----------



## Aura

My next headphone.


----------



## NFF

markl mod too?


----------



## Aura

It'll get everything eventually.

Markl, new deep-cups, recable. What are you feeling Jacob, resolution silver braid?

Might serve as the tribute headphone that I discussed a while back. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## NFF

sweet wish i could afford a set of d5ks and the equipment to run them.


----------



## Namrac

And now MY new headphones. =D


----------



## kevg73

nice... those look like they are in great shape.


----------



## SentryOptic

I'll join









BeyerDynamic DT 770 Pro's here. Preamped from a Firebox


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It'll get everything eventually.

Markl, new deep-cups, recable. What are you feeling Jacob, resolution silver braid?

Might serve as the tribute headphone that I discussed a while back. I'm not sure yet.

If you're getting new cups, is there really any need to go with the 5000 over the 2000?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
If you're getting new cups, is there really any need to go with the 5000 over the 2000?

Typically, no, but he got a really great deal on them. However, he mentioned some issues o me last night on AIM, so I'm not really sure what's going on.


----------



## OpticWaves

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
markl mod too?

OMG. You have Devin Townsend in your Avatar !!!

That guy is the madman of madmen.


----------



## s1rrah

Just pulled the trigger on my newest DAC investigation.

And I promised myself I wasn't going to do it!

Oh well. Got it for four hundred shipped. Good deal.

...










...










...










...

Will have it by friday. Just in time for a weekend review thread.

I'm planning on generally being solid state on the amp end of things so figured a bit of a tube buffer might work well at the DAC stage.

Should be a better match for my Grados than the Musiland was.

Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## Namrac

Tube DACs aren't too common, nice choice. =D

Picked up some more info on the Marantz CD players - There were three left, priced at $15, $20, and $25. Model is PMD321, apparently retailed in the $350 range. Balanced XLR out.

Most likely picking one up for myself, anyone else who wants one, let me know, we can work out cost, shipping will probably be pretty costly.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t, my sr-225's got in today, had to go grab a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter








wow, they make a world of differance compared to my old phones, but i can see the pads getting uncomfortable after a while (what are they made of? i think i will try washing them a few times).
now just another month and ill go for an 0404 unless someone has some thoughts on something other then an 0404.


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
w00t, my sr-225's got in today, had to go grab a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter








wow, they make a world of differance compared to my old phones, but i can see the pads getting uncomfortable after a while (what are they made of? i think i will try washing them a few times).
now just another month and ill go for an 0404 unless someone has some thoughts on something other then an 0404.

Maybe this article will change your mind









X-fi vs Emu 404
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/my...months-167306/

If I were you I would spring for something a tiny bit more expensive. It would save you alot of money and your ears will thank you in the long run. What I'm talking about is the Keces 151 usb dac, its on my to buy list, I heard amazing things about it. Definitely leaps and bounds compared to preludes and emu 404's.

Here is a review on the Keces 151
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/re...s-burn-297021/









How can you resist?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but how can i say no to s/pdif, midi, xlr and 1/8 and 1/4 inch?
be great for recordings, i have heard mixed thoughts on it, but for the most part people are very happy with the 0404, what do others think?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 
Maybe this article will change your mind









X-fi vs Emu 404
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/my...months-167306/

If I were you I would spring for something a tiny bit more expensive. It would save you alot of money and your ears will thank you in the long run. What I'm talking about is the Keces 151 usb dac, its on my to buy list, I heard amazing things about it. Definitely leaps and bounds compared to preludes and emu 404's.

Here is a review on the Keces 151
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/re...s-burn-297021/









How can you resist?

I noticed a massive upgrade in sound going from X-Fi > 0404. The Keces is comparable to the 0404 in sound quality, and more expensive, however I will admit that it's dead sexy. The 0404 is a fugly teal monster by comparison.


----------



## Chipp

I kinda like the fugly teal, myself. I think it would go well in my mismatched system.









Bronze headphones, oak speakers, maple tuner, brushed aluminum/grey plastic CDP, white interconnects and pink speaker wire.


----------



## Aura

Well, this is kind of hard to believe, but the seller for the D5000's made a very grave mistake yesterday when he accepted our terms for the deal and had me send him the money...

...he had already sold them to another person a few days earlier and had completely forgotten about it.

He has offered me a pair of D2000's recabled in APS v3, but the price is a bit much.

I have had some horrendous luck on Head-Fi this past weekend, and now am left with 2 main options:

1) If the price is lowered on the D2000, go for those.

2) Stop messing with this used BS, save up a bit, and go for the DX1000's.

Honestly, #2 is really what I would like to do. These recent events have tarnished my opinion of buying used. Not to mention that it would be pretty satisfying just to forgo my delaying the inevitable and buy my dream headphones.

I need suggestions por favor.


----------



## Crazy9000

You can get the d2000 for like $220 on buy.com, and they would be new.

(edit) Looks like it's $235 from third party seller now if you don't want to wait for them to restock.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 









And now MY new headphones. =D

looks like all you need now is:
1. HD600 grills
2. an awesome cable!








3. a nice tube amp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Just pulled the trigger on my newest DAC investigation.

And I promised myself I wasn't going to do it!

Oh well. Got it for four hundred shipped. Good deal.

...










...










...










...

Will have it by friday. Just in time for a weekend review thread.

I'm planning on generally being solid state on the amp end of things so figured a bit of a tube buffer might work well at the DAC stage.

Should be a better match for my Grados than the Musiland was.

Can't wait to hear it.










tube + Grado = heaven (tubes + Senns = heaven, tubes + AKG's = heaven... hmm... I think I'm seeing a trend...)

No, there are good SS amps and good tube amps. I love the detail that SS typically brings, but sometimes it just sounds so cold and clinical. I love the warmth and energy that tubes bring, but you have to get a really well designed circuit to get the neutrality and detail that I crave. I think that's why I love the millet max. it's a simple design with a tube gain stage and SS output stage.

oh, and I thought you told me you were going to save up?...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Tube DACs aren't too common, nice choice. =D

Picked up some more info on the Marantz CD players - There were three left, priced at $15, $20, and $25. Model is PMD321, apparently retailed in the $350 range. Balanced XLR out.

Most likely picking one up for myself, anyone else who wants one, let me know, we can work out cost, shipping will probably be pretty costly.

I'm in Just let me know if shipping will be much more than $20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
w00t, my sr-225's got in today, had to go grab a 1/4 to 1/8 adapter








wow, they make a world of differance compared to my old phones, but i can see the pads getting uncomfortable after a while (what are they made of? i think i will try washing them a few times).
now just another month and ill go for an 0404 unless someone has some thoughts on something other then an 0404.

Try some HD414 pads! they're my favorite.

Well for a USB DAC I'll be giving the TPA Opus a go soon. I ordered one with the USB module a few days ago. They expect to be able to ship at the end of the month so it may be a bit, but I've heard an Opus before and I can pretty much guarantee it'll be better than the 0404. You can pretty much give it several inputs and outputs and configure it how you want. The basic Opus + input board (USB or SPDIF) and psu board is around $185, then you just need a toroid ($25ish) and to decide what you want for an output stage (if you want one) and case it up.


----------



## CrackClocker

I'd say go for the dx1000 Aura, you know you want it and if you buy the d2000 your only slowing down the inevitable. You have upgradetitis and the only way to stop that is to get the best and from what Ive seen the dx1000's are up there.


----------



## Chipp

Some of the best advice I was ever given is that when you feel in your gut the answer to the decision your about to make, sleep on the decision.







You might end up making the same choice later - or you might save major hassle.

It wasn't applied to headphones originally, but I think it works here.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 

oh, and I thought you told me you were going to save up?...

As a certain friend at Head-fi so eloquently put it once ...

"This is sickness."










And I am saving again. Now that I've dropped four bills on the Paradisea.

Only now I'm saving for an amp.









Should have enough in a month or so.

Sticking with solid state.

May investigate a Headamp GS-1 or the like depending on what sorts of deals I can find.

I'm open to suggestions too, friend ... shoot me some winner solid states in the 5 to 600 dollar range.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
but how can i say no to s/pdif, midi, xlr and 1/8 and 1/4 inch?
be great for recordings, i have heard mixed thoughts on it, but for the most part people are very happy with the 0404, what do others think?

Just to chime in with a second vote ...

The 0404 is hands down, far and away better sounding than any X-fi (including the Elite Pro, which I own).

Hugely more transparent.

Smoother and more natural bass.

Better soundstage.

It really is that much better.

The occasional comment about it sounding 'cold' is not that accurate in my opinion.

'Analytical,' yes. But not really cold.

It's a surprisingly detailed DAC for the money.

If your also interested in recording music. Then 200 bucks is a no brainer for the EMU 0404 USB.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
As a certain friend at Head-fi so eloquently put it once ...

"This is sickness."










And I am saving again. Now that I've dropped four bills on the Paradisea.

Only now I'm saving for an amp.









Should have enough in a month or so.

Sticking with solid state.

May investigate a Headamp GS-1 or the like depending on what sorts of deals I can find.

I'm open to suggestions too, friend ... shoot me some winner solid states in the 5 to 600 dollar range.

the DIY bug has bitten me!

You might want to look into the PA2v2 or the M3. Both can be found from time to time used on head-fi if you don't want to build one yourself.


----------



## Aura

So I decided to let logic take its course, and at present time the logical choice is for me to grab the D2000's that I was offered. Here's my thought-process:

- The recable that has been done to them actually costs more than the headphone itself, and ultimately I save about $80 immediately.

- I was careless with that D5000 purchase. The only distinct advantage that D5's have over D2's (at stock for both) is the cable. With this cable my D2's should give me the same extended treble that is superior on the D5. Not to mention that a woody makes a lot more sense on D2's...

- I currently cannot afford DX1000's and would not be able to for at least the next month/month and a half.

- If all goes as expected, the resale value on these D2's is going to be in the $500 range. This would allow me to generate a large portion of the money needed for the DX.

So here is my next pair of headphones *dear god everyone knock on wood right now







* -










And yes, I believe this is the exact pair that I'm receiving. Alex from APS archives pics of nearly every headphone he works on.

Best wishes all.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
So I decided to let logic take its course, and at present time the logical choice is for me to grab the D2000's that I was offered. Here's my thought-process:

- The recable that has been done to them actually costs more than the headphone itself, and ultimately I save about $80 immediately.

- I was careless with that D5000 purchase. The only distinct advantage that D5's have over D2's (at stock for both) is the cable. With this cable my D2's should give me the same extended treble that is superior on the D5. Not to mention that a woody makes a lot more sense on D2's...

- I currently cannot afford DX1000's and would not be able to for at least the next month/month and a half.

- If all goes as expected, the resale value on these D2's is going to be in the $500 range. This would allow me to generate a large portion of the money needed for the DX.

So here is my next pair of headphones *dear god everyone knock on wood right now







* -










And yes, I believe this is the exact pair that I'm receiving. Alex from APS archives pics of nearly every headphone he works on.

Best wishes all.

Throw logic to the wind.

It's high fi after all.










...

Congrads.

Hope they sing for you.

Post some proper comments once you get some time with them.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Throw logic to the wind.

It's high fi after all.










...

Congrads.

Hope they sing for you.

Post some proper comments once you get some time with them.










Congrats on the DAC. Should eat the MD-10 for breakfast methinks







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Congrats on the DAC. Should eat the MD-10 for breakfast methinks







.

The Musiland MD-10 is a seriously good DAC for the money.

Just didn't work with my Grados.

That said ...

Everything I've read online about the Paradisea equates to warm, full, lush and rich.

So I'm expecting it to work better with my RS1's than the Musiland did. Yes.

Will have some thoughts this weekend.


----------



## LaustKause

I'll join in with the Creative Aurvana DJ.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

creative makes headphones?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
looks like all you need now is:
Try some HD414 pads! they're my favorite.

hey, thanks, i will look into them, are the more comfortable? or have to be moded to fit?
thanks!


----------



## Namrac

Yes, indeed jacob, I expect you'll be getting a fair amount of business from me over the coming months. (Headphone cable, ICs, and maybe a Millet Max... still deciding on amps)

Also, hats off to the United States Postal Service. The DT770 600s I sold to nikongod on head-fi were shipped out via USPS Priority on saturday morning, and arrived at his residence this morning. Considering that they're closed sundays, that kind of speed is incredible.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
As a certain friend at Head-fi so eloquently put it once ...

"This is sickness."










And I am saving again. Now that I've dropped four bills on the Paradisea.

Only now I'm saving for an amp.









Should have enough in a month or so.

Sticking with solid state.

May investigate a Headamp GS-1 or the like depending on what sorts of deals I can find.

I'm open to suggestions too, friend ... shoot me some winner solid states in the 5 to 600 dollar range.

You could also look for...

Headamp Gilmore Lite + Power Supply
Used RSA HR-2
CIAudio VHP-2 (maybe plus power supply)

It's quite a bit less, but I'd also look at the Little Dot MKV. Keep in mind that Justin has been having ridiculously long wait times - there's a thread on Head-fi about a guy that waited 9 months to get his GS-1.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
As a certain friend at Head-fi so eloquently put it once ...

"This is sickness."










And I am saving again. Now that I've dropped four bills on the Paradisea.

Only now I'm saving for an amp.









Should have enough in a month or so.

Sticking with solid state.

May investigate a Headamp GS-1 or the like depending on what sorts of deals I can find.

I'm open to suggestions too, friend ... shoot me some winner solid states in the 5 to 600 dollar range.

I was reading a review by Skylab on headfi the other day and he seemed to have good things to say about the Kicas Caliente from Purity Audio.

At $420 shipped, it seems pretty solid. It might be something that you're interested in.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
creative makes headphones?









Not their own - they are most likely made by a giant OEM like Foster.


----------



## Heru

Someone loan me monies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARANT...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Namrac

This just in: Audio Technica L3000s are for sissies.

http://www.audio-technica.co.jp/atj/...ted/index.html

The Limited Edition *GREEN L3000*.

I can't read japanese, but I have a hunch that says that there are 50 in existence. And it says something about Aston Martins. And they're green. I want.

Edit: More info.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/lim...-green-120341/

50 of the original 500 L3000s were made in green, apparently. Carried a heftier price, and sold only from AT.


----------



## jbrown

Hey peeps.

Selling my AKGs

Checkem out









http://www.overclock.net/sale/342793...eadphones.html


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
I was reading a review by Skylab on headfi the other day and he seemed to have good things to say about the Kicas Caliente from Purity Audio.

At $420 shipped, it seems pretty solid. It might be something that you're interested in.

Thanks for that tip.

Does indeed intrigue me. Especially like the OPAMPless design. HMMmmmmm.....

That amp will be a strong contender I think (along with Gilmour LIte) ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Someone loan me monies!

http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-MARANT...QQcmdZViewItem


have you gone to your local Marantz dealer? I paid $200 at a brick and morter store and walked out with it in hand.


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
have you gone to your local Marantz dealer? I paid $200 at a brick and morter store and walked out with it in hand.









Not yet. It looks like that one may be going for $188.

These Pro-ject Debut III's are pretty sexy.


----------



## soloz2

yeah, but it just wouldn't match my wood/ glass theme

oh and redwood is sexah!


----------



## Heru

BLARGH!

http://cls.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....abl&1218141425

Watched that one get sold. I swear, all the best deals are when I'm between paychecks.


----------



## BrinNutz

Check my sig guys..anyone interested?


----------



## s1rrah

Paradisea DAC came in today.

Stoke!

I'll post some pics/thoughts after I've had a moment to listen.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Paradisea DAC came in today.

Stoke!

I'll post some pics/thoughts after I've had a moment to listen.










Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Namrac

My HD580s also came in today. =D uploading pics now, then off to give them some serious listening.

Pics, as promised =D

What could this package I found sitting on my porch be?









Darn, lost another one to grado. (My paypal uses my first name, not the name I go by, so that explains the "Matt".)



























Very preliminary assessment: They're comfy and the cable sucks. A couple scratches and scuffs on the paint on the headband, but other than that in fine condition. A good buy for $154 shipped.







Now, to listen to them...


----------



## TheLegend

HD600 grills and 650 recable!


----------



## soloz2

not to be left out.... I got a package today too! I didn't take any pics though... I'll be back!

I received a package from Percy Audio today... Sorry no pics of the little box it came in. But opening it revealed 100' spool of teflon and exactly 14 caps. The total came to $114 and change.









That's 4 Blackgates for my Max.... at a little over $50
10 Blackgates for Alien DAC's & iMod docks at about $25

ouch!


----------



## Namrac

Ok, been listening for over to an hour, and the more I listen to, the more I like. Here's the raw notes I took while listening, plus some comments on the songs and why I chose them for testing.

U2 - New year's Day
excellent sound stage and imaging
smooth, impactful bass
high highs, without harshness

*New Year's Day is my favorite U2 song. It covers a wide range of the sound spectrum, as well as using a lot of instruments, both electronic and not.*

Nine Inch Nails - 3 - Ghosts I
bass goes very deep, excellent impact, but tight and controlled
details not previously heard

*The bassiest song in NIN's instrumental collection "Ghosts I-IV", was always great fun with my DT770s, and the HD580s held up surprisingly well in comparison. There's not as much quantity, but it's tighter and more textured, and has an airier, more natural feel to it.*

Carl Orff - O Fortuna
instruments + details not heard before
reaches very high and very low, energetic and smooth

*Really my ultimate test track. It's a brilliant, intricate, and epic classical piece, and the middle section is exceptionally quiet, with the singing almost at a whisper and the instruments being played as lightly as can be. However, the HD580s had no trouble presenting this in an accurate and engaging fashion, picking out details and instruments I wasn't even aware of before.*

Muse - Hysteria
Does Matthew Bellamy's voice well - breathy, high, light
easier to distinguish between instruments and electronic effects

*Muse is a strange band with a strange singer. Matthew Bellamy cares not for strong, belting lines, instead singing in a high, breathy way, that is very hard to reproduce without sibilance. I've never had a headphone that can do it perfectly, HD580 included, but this is definitely the best I've heard. I hear every breath he takes, and even swallowing and the sound of him opening his mouth to sing.*

Alexisonfire - Boiled Frogs (mp3)
maybe not quite fast enough
however, fairly upfront, not as laid back as expected
slight sibilance (due to mp3?)

*The first heavy, faster stuff I threw at my new cans, and they handled it better than expected. Sennheisers are renown for their laid back, slow, "last row at the concert" presentation, but I did not find these to be the case. They were certainly not what I would call forward, but they were not so far back as to make hardcore boring. They struggled a bit to keep up, but nothing terrible.*

As I Lay Dying - Within Destruction
Natural, energetic, "alive"
excellent imaging/placement
maintains bass impact, looses bloat
airier and lighter (good or bad?)

*One of my fastest/heaviest tracks - it's an assault on your ears, with extremely heavy riffs, and slamming drums, all with Tim Lambesis screaming his heart out. It's heavy, harsh, and extremely energetic. The HD580s present the drums the best that I've heard yet - they lose a lot of the bloat that I've heard previously, but keep the impact and energy. However, they're airier, and lighter. Not sure whether I like it or not.*

*Overall impressions*
- Not forgiving at all - I need to get busy moving everything to FLAC, because there's definitely a difference. FLAC is not only wider, deeper, and more transparent, but mp3s have harsh highs not present in my lossless files.

- Better with male vocals. Female vocals sound good, male vocals sound bloody brilliant. It's amazing what a good singing voice can do to a song.

- It does better with some instruments than others, but electric guitar, fiddle, snare drums, acoustic guitar, flutes and woodwinds are all especially excellent.

Definitely the best headphones I've owned so far. Everything has the airy feeling I've wanted, there's no congestion or closed-off-ness. All ranges of the sound spectrum are presented fairly evenly, but the upper bass and lower mids are especially sweet sounding. Everything is distinctly seperate, but flows together nicely.

I'm very, very happy, and look forward to investing more into making them even better. (Recable, HD600 grilles so they don't look so '80s, and eventually an amp worthy of them







)


----------



## triggerc

I find my HD600 very very good with the cello. I'd suggest some Cello Suites or Yo-yo Ma for the HD580.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Definitely the best headphones I've owned so far. Everything has the airy feeling I've wanted, there's no congestion or closed-off-ness. All ranges of the sound spectrum are presented fairly evenly, but the upper bass and lower mids are especially sweet sounding. Everything is distinctly seperate, but flows together nicely.

I'm very, very happy, and look forward to investing more into making them even better. (Recable, HD600 grilles so they don't look so '80s, and eventually an amp worthy of them







)

Great write up, friend.

I echo just about all of your sentiments (even though I sold my own 580's after only a month or two).

Seriously good headphones.

I'll most likely buy another pair in the months to come.


----------



## s1rrah

Paradisea Prelim!(tm)
-----------------------------------------------------------------

...










...










...










...

In a word?

...

WARM/SMOOTH/FUZZY

...

But this is the first impressions of a die hard solid state guy.

So don't interpret things negatively.

...

In a nutshell? I love what I've heard so far in my preliminary listening tests. It's miles ahead of the Musiland I was demoing a week or two ago.

The Paradisea DAC (mind you, with a Western Electric WE396A tube) is way warmer, way more collected and not nearly so fatiguing as I found the MD-10 to be.

The effect of the tube buffer stage is hugely apparent.

Very warm, no real digital edge to things ...

...

More later as my edges are losing definition...

...


----------



## Namrac

The tinted transparent enclosure is certainly interesting, looks like some serious craftmanship went into that thing. =D


----------



## Heru

Yes, that's a very unique housing design.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Paradiseo Prelim!(tm)
-----------------------------------------------------------------

...










...










...










...

In a word?

...

WARM/SMOOTH/FUZZY

...

But this is the first impressions of a die hard solid state guy.

So don't interpret things negatively.

...

In a nutshell? I love what I've heard so far in my preliminary listening tests. It's miles ahead of the Musiland I was demoing a week or two ago.

The Paradisea DAC (mind you, with a Western Electric WE396A tube) is way warmer, way more collected and not nearly so fatiguing as I found the MD-10 to be.

The effect of the tube buffer stage is hugely apparent.

Very warm, no real digital edge to things ...

...

More later as my edges are losing definition...

...










are those the original caps it came from the manufacture with? there are some nice caps there!

You can try rolling the tube and get different sound. Some tubes will be warmer than others. You can get tubes that are very detailed, yet still engaging w/o any of the fuzziness you described.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
are those the original caps it came from the manufacture with? there are some nice caps there!

You can try rolling the tube and get different sound. Some tubes will be warmer than others. You can get tubes that are very detailed, yet still engaging w/o any of the fuzziness you described.

It's all stock. Paradisea v. 1.0. I'd prefer the v. 2.0 with the 4562 OPAMP, but this was a total steal at 400.00 and with the 50 dollar western electric tube thrown in.

May seek some mod services (where I can find them) to swap the OPAMP for me (it's soldered, whereas the Paradisea 2.0 has a DIP socket).

And it's not uncomfortably fuzzy ... just a bit fuzzed compared to the uber sharp solid state crunch I'm used to.

Gonna be ordering a bunch of new tubes as time goes by.

Also looking forward to how a decent desktop amp affects things.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
HD600 grills and 650 recable!

Agreed! It makes the HD580 not only look better but sound so much better as wel AND it's an inexpensive mod!


----------



## phospholipid

Amazon.com: Etymotic Research ER6i Isolator In-Ear Earphones (White): Electronics

ER6I's are only 75$ right now at amazon


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Amazon.com: Etymotic Research ER6i Isolator In-Ear Earphones (White): Electronics

ER6I's are only 75$ right now at amazon









Not that outstanding a deal - I paid about $65 for mine at Provantage probably almost 2 years ago. (Though they still are great 'buds!)


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I was thinking about some DR150s. Does anyone have any experience with them? My A900s, while great for gaming and blocking out the outside world, just seem to be missing something, and I can't put my finger on it...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I was thinking about some DR150s. Does anyone have any experience with them? My A900s, while great for gaming and blocking out the outside world, just seem to be missing something, and I can't put my finger on it...

Niko-Time has(d) a pair.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
It's all stock. Paradisea v. 1.0. I'd prefer the v. 2.0 with the 4562 OPAMP, but this was a total steal at 400.00 and with the 50 dollar western electric tube thrown in.

May seek some mod services (where I can find them) to swap the OPAMP for me (it's soldered, whereas the Paradisea 2.0 has a DIP socket).

And it's not uncomfortably fuzzy ... just a bit fuzzed compared to the uber sharp solid state crunch I'm used to.

Gonna be ordering a bunch of new tubes as time goes by.

Also looking forward to how a decent desktop amp affects things.

from the pics looks like it's still a DIP8 op-amp so very, very easy switch. I think I even have a 4562 and socket on hand.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
from the pics looks like it's still a DIP8 op-amp so very, very easy switch. I think I even have a 4562 and socket on hand.

Just realized that ...

Even though it's soldered in ... it's still one of those big opamps, huh?

I guess this would make it easier to desolder and replace but then again, I've zero soldering experience so I'd be walking on egg shells all the same.

If you want it as a little project, feel free to give me a PM; this way you could install the socket for me *and* demo the unit.


----------



## soloz2

I don't recall who was looking for a good CDP the other day, but this is about as good as 'entry' level gets
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=33478

I'd say stock is prob better than the Marantz CD5001. I have a modded version (Music Hall CD25) and it's quite a bit better, but has some nice mods above and beyond what the XCD-88 will have.


----------



## noname

Hi i would like to join this group









ATH-A900, Shure E2C

Thanks


----------



## Beerme

YAY, got my HD595's yesterday and......WOW!!!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Beerme* 
YAY, got my HD595's yesterday and......WOW!!!

Hot damn! A reason to start drinking! Just for that, I'll be cracking a few (or 12) in your honor this eve.










Congrads bro!


----------



## kevg73

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I was thinking about some DR150s. Does anyone have any experience with them? My A900s, while great for gaming and blocking out the outside world, just seem to be missing something, and I can't put my finger on it...

i have a pair and absolutely love them. i have them paired with a beresford tc-7510 DAC/amp. the sound is very detailed and quite full. if you've read reviews you'll see that the soundstage is pretty narrow at first but it quickly opens up into a very full sound after a short burn in and can be mildely modded to make them open up even more. they are very comfortable, i consistently wear them for several hours at a time. the thing that i noticed most most when upgrading from a pair of hd515's was how much more detail it has. I hear things that just were not there before. They're fun to listen to, detailed, and comfortable. I love them. Is there anything else you want to know about them?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevg73* 
i have a pair and absolutely love them. i have them paired with a beresford tc-7510 DAC/amp. the sound is very detailed and quite full. if you've read reviews you'll see that the soundstage is pretty narrow at first but it quickly opens up into a very full sound after a short burn in and can be mildely modded to make them open up even more. they are very comfortable, i consistently wear them for several hours at a time. the thing that i noticed most most when upgrading from a pair of hd515's was how much more detail it has. I hear things that just were not there before. They're fun to listen to, detailed, and comfortable. I love them. Is there anything else you want to know about them?

If they're that good with the beresford then just imagine about what they'll do with a good source/amp.

I'm not a big fan. I don't like when companies have shills on websites who just unabashedly support a company and claim they don't work for or are not part of said company, yet clearly have access to inside information.
That and I received a unit that had some cosmetic flaws so I was told that they would send me a new one, but would wait as they were very close to developing the next version (MKIII-MKIV) Yet, when the time came I never received it, then MKV came and I finally called up and said hey what happened to my replacement and then Beresford reneged on the offer, gave some excuse and sent me a couple resisters, crappy instructions and a new enclosure.
The MKIII wasn't a bad unit. I can see why it was popular, it was pretty good for the money. Not as good as my other DAC at the time, but good nonetheless, however the company policies just don't sit well with me.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
If they're that good with the beresford then just imagine about what they'll do with a good source/amp.

I'm not a big fan. I don't like when companies have shills on websites who just unabashedly support a company and claim they don't work for or are not part of said company, yet clearly have access to inside information.

The person's name doesn't start with "H" and end with "u" does it?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
The person's name doesn't start with "H" and end with "u" does it?









Glad I'm not the only one over here who noticed









And no we're not referring to any of our own OCN members


----------



## pow3rtr1p

How did you get the DR150s in the states? Also, do they leak sound as much as Grados do?


----------



## CrackClocker

Now that you have a new DAC, Get some new cables from Soloz!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 









Now that you have a new DAC, Get some new cables from Soloz!

All in good time.

Gonna get a new amp before spending on cables.

I'm actually going to be shipping this DAC to Soloz for some minor mods in a few weeks. Going to put an OPAMP socket in and probably change the output caps.

Gotta work up to it, though. I'm too fond of listening to it and looking at it at the moment.







:

Gonna write up some thoughts on how it's working out sometime this evening.

Has some very nice strong points and a couple minor flaws. More good than bad, though so it's a keeper for sure.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
How did you get the DR150s in the states? Also, do they leak sound as much as Grados do?

They're open, so most likely.

Best way I can think of would be to have a trusted Brit buy one and ship it to you.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
The person's name doesn't start with "H" and end with "u" does it?









If you're referring to Herandu then I really think you need to check yourself. I've never before heard a more unbiased and accurate report about any piece of equipment I've ever had the pleasure of owning. People unfairly accuse him of being a Beresford representative or something but I think they're just jealous of his intimate knowledge of all things dac related...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA









I was laughing the whole time I was typing that.
It's a good thing I don't actually believe that. My mental health might be in question







.

It's not that I don't think he's knowledgeable about the dac that he so loquaciously advocates, but his incessant droning about how its better than dacs that cost thousands of dollars more is quite irritating when you're a newcomer to the headphone game like myself, and you're trying to get an honest opinion about good budget dacs to purchase. It has completely turned me off purchasing a beresford even if it is a quality product.

In other news, I've been in the process of identifying the components of my first headphone setup. My intention is to run a keces 151 or an emu 0404 to a SOHA with JISBOS buffers to either a dt880 or a senn hd600.

I've heard both headphones through a zero dac and the emu with a gilmore lite (+ dps)as the amp and thoroughly enjoyed both. The decision to go with the SOHA was made after conversing with a guy on headfi about quality budget amps. The idea is to pay someone to make it for me but I want to make myself knowledgeable about the parts I should invest in before I do.

Although I've never heard it, I'm considering the keces as a dac because I've read nothing but good things about them after reading countless reviews.

Shouldn't be too long now before I have enough cash to make my dream a reality and become a contributing member to the ocn headphones club as opposed to someone who just lurks in an attempt to glean valuable information







.

p.s. Happy Fathers Day


----------



## soloz2

I'd get a millet before a SOHA


----------



## F3t1sh

UPDATE* got some Sennheiser HD555 now too!


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'd get a millet before a SOHA

Not that I don't respect your opinion, but would you care to expound on the reasoning behind that decision. Any advice I could get regarding the matter would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 

Although I've never heard it, I'm considering the keces as a dac because I've read nothing but good things about them after reading countless reviews.

Shouldn't be too long now before I have enough cash to make my dream a reality and become a contributing member to the ocn headphones club as opposed to someone who just lurks in an attempt to glean valuable information







.

I can't comment on the 131, but the Keces DA-151 and the E-MU 0404 are very, very close to one another in overall quality. I didn't get a preferable amount of time to compare, but from what I did notice the Keces' treble was more pronounced, making it the brighter option and the 0404 a bit darker in comparison. For flat-out value, the 0404 is still king with pc/digital audio rigs (imo, of course).

We'd be happy to have you in the group







. Don't be a stranger, friend.

Also, I might add that Head-Fi is a haven for conspiracies and conspiracy theories. This member supports this company, this amp-builder hates this other amp-builder, etc. Whether or not anything we hear through the grapevine is true, I think its best to accept that some things will not change, and niche companies trying to gain an advantage by deploying an advocate is something that I cannot blame them for trying, as unethical as it might be.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
In other news, I've been in the process of identifying the components of my first headphone setup. My intention is to run a keces 151 or an emu 0404 to a SOHA with JISBOS buffers to either a dt880 or a senn hd600.

I've heard both headphones through a zero dac and the emu with a gilmore lite (+ dps)as the amp and thoroughly enjoyed both. The decision to go with the SOHA was made after conversing with a guy on headfi about quality budget amps. The idea is to pay someone to make it for me but I want to make myself knowledgeable about the parts I should invest in before I do.

Although I've never heard it, I'm considering the keces as a dac because I've read nothing but good things about them after reading countless reviews.

Shouldn't be too long now before I have enough cash to make my dream a reality and become a contributing member to the ocn headphones club as opposed to someone who just lurks in an attempt to glean valuable information







.

p.s. Happy Fathers Day

I considered the DT880 for a brief period when I was looking for new headphones. I ended up deciding against it. They are supposedly very very detailed and transparent, kinda bright as well. In fact people say that they have so much detail you might get annoyed from hearing very single artifact in the recording all the time. The HD600 is very resolving, but a little more forgiving than the DT880. Just my


----------



## Wickedjuggla

Razer Piranha...Wickedjuggla


----------



## andyroo89

I'm in just bought razer HP-1 headphones


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Also, I might add that Head-Fi is a haven for conspiracies and conspiracy theories. This member supports this company, this amp-builder hates this other amp-builder, etc. Whether or not anything we hear through the grapevine is true, I think its best to accept that some things will not change, and niche companies trying to gain an advantage by deploying an advocate is something that I cannot blame them for trying, as unethical as it might be.

_That_, my friend ... was a _*very*_ well chosen and accurate set of words.

Hat's off to you.

So true.

I'd sig portions of it had I the room, but .. alas .. I have not such room.



















(PS . been listening to my new DAC for most of this blessed weekend and am loving it. Currently .. I'm listening to some _creepy good_ alt-country/folk stuff from a guy named Dayna Kurtz ...

Can't wait to load up some new output caps and try some different OPAMPS in it!)

...

Curses upon the oaf who got me hooked on this audiophile poser _$h1te!_

...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Not that I don't respect your opinion, but would you care to expound on the reasoning behind that decision. Any advice I could get regarding the matter would be greatly appreciated.

do a bit of research. When the SOHA first came out I read u pon it thinking about building one and the general consensus was that a Millet was better.


----------



## Dai_Shan

Is there still open enrollment?

I have a pair of Grado SR60 w/quartered HD414 pads and now thanks to the newly discovered pad selection guide they are now reveresed (thanks Aura)
they are now powered by my newly built Cmoy amp. Fun project, I'm looking forward to building others (Millet and a Gainclone)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dai_Shan* 
Is there still open enrollment?

I have a pair of Grado SR60 w/quartered HD414 pads and now thanks to the newly discovered pad selection guide they are now reveresed (thanks Aura)
they are now powered by my newly built Cmoy amp. Fun project, I'm looking forward to building others (Millet and a Gainclone)

You are very welcome, and it makes me happy to know that the guide is helping others







. Also, the club is always willing and eager to add members. Welcome to the group.

Joel - thanks as always friend. I try to annotate with an unbiased/neutral perspective whenever possible. Alas, there are certain things in life which I cannot help but choose a side on, such as sports







.

Should be getting my D2000 sometime this afternoon. Today is a good day.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

How expensive, and complicated, would a Mighty Midget or Starving Student amp be? I may look into building one, with the help of my roommate, once I get some new cans.


----------



## Dai_Shan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
How expensive, and complicated, would a Mighty Midget or Starving Student amp be?

a Starving Student (i'm thinking of building this one too) should cost around $30, not including Tubes, case, and shipping cost.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dai_Shan* 
a Starving Student (i'm thinking of building this one too) should cost around $30, not including Tubes, case, and shipping cost.

Which could add another $50...

I'd shoot for around $100, and consider a cost under that a bonus..


----------



## s1rrah

Anybody heard this amp? Any comments? I'm considering one of these (as well as a couple others) ...

Option1: *Stello HP100*
.................................................


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Anybody heard this amp? Any comments? I'm considering one of these (as well as a couple others) ...

Option1: *Stello HP100*
.................................................










I briefly considered it before deciding to go with a certain DIY amp of epic solid-state proportions.









There's one up in the Head-Fi FS section, I believe, for a pretty good price.


----------



## Aura

From my previous research, I know that Stello is damn good with Grado - good enough to be one of the absolute best solid state options for your RS1's.

I still recommend checking out the Eddie Current S/S. It has a rather flawless record.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

So, what are the differences in sound characteristics between Solid State and Tube amps? Are tube amps always better? Also, anyone have any recommendations for a nice, cheap DAC with Optical Input?


----------



## gr1mo

This thread needs to be stickied.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
So, what are the differences in sound characteristics between Solid State and Tube amps? Are tube amps always better? Also, anyone have any recommendations for a nice, cheap DAC with Optical Input?

The largest difference comes down to cold vs. warm.

*Solid State*:

- Cold. This means that the inherit "energy" or "life" of the music is either less noticeable or not entirely present within the music. While this would seem to be a highly-negative characteristic, some listeners enjoy having a cold signature. In my experience it is beneficial for jazz music, where my cold-sounding DAC makes my SR225 sing with Diana Krall. Cold leads to...

- Analytical. Not to be confused with more detail or transparency, though some of the highest-regarded SS amps are pure detail kings. I consider analytical listening to be hearing complete separation and distinctiveness of the different instruments, vocals, etc. If you wish to listen critically for a particular instrument, solid state can be most helpful.

*Tubes*:

- Warm. You can feel the energy and life of the music as you listen. It is hard for me to describe, but one of the most memorable experiences I have is listening to Dave Matthews on a Darkvoice 337. It was so involving, so engaging that I was hard pressed to stop listening. Warmth is often considered to be more enjoyable and fun as opposed to the coldness of SS, but again, some prefer it the other way around.

Honestly, your choice entirely depends on the rest of the selections in your rig. This is why I feel the amp should be the very last piece purchased for an audio setup (succeeded only by cables/interconnects). An amp can only work with what it is given, whereas the source and the headphone impact the setup in a much more vital manner. I will say that tubes must be experienced firsthand to be understood. I greatly underestimated the cold vs. warm factor, but for me it is very real and makes quite a difference.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
How expensive, and complicated, would a Mighty Midget or Starving Student amp be? I may look into building one, with the help of my roommate, once I get some new cans.

parts cost around $25-30 sans tubes/enclosure.

While this is a 'cheap' build it is not exactly a beginners project as it is all point to point wiring. If you haven't built anything before or struggle reading a schematic this amp is not for you. A good beginners amp would be a cmoy built on a perfboard or a PIMETA, which will cost more but I found easier to build than a cmoy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I briefly considered it before deciding to go with a certain DIY amp of epic solid-state proportions.









There's one up in the Head-Fi FS section, I believe, for a pretty good price.

Actually, Joel, if you and Nam can get together and agree on a BOM doubling up on everything wouldn't be much more work and you might get a better deal as parts tend to be cheaper in quantity. Many parts have discounts when you order 10 or more, which isn't far fetched when building a couple amps.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
So, what are the differences in sound characteristics between Solid State and Tube amps? Are tube amps always better? Also, anyone have any recommendations for a nice, cheap DAC with Optical Input?


tube amps are never always better, neither are ss amps. What it really comes down to is the circuit implementation and the parts used. There are well designed amps and badly designed amps. There are amps that measure well, but don't sound that great.

In my experience a well designed tube amp is better able to bring everything into focus. You can get loads of detail with a good SS design, but you often end up with just that, loads of detail and the ability to easily distinguish the different parts of the piece of music. Tubes on the other hand when implemented well (and good tubes of course) have the ability to give loads of detail and to being all the pieces together into a cohesive whole.

I love tubes though


----------



## Refresh

Add this to my list:
Beyer DT770 Pro 80 ohms


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I briefly considered it before deciding to go with a certain DIY amp of epic solid-state proportions.









There's one up in the Head-Fi FS section, I believe, for a pretty good price.

There's a couple FS there.

I'm waiting to hear back from a guy who lives here in Houston.


----------



## Aura

So, the mail delivery in my subdivision aggravated me today. I waited all afternoon for my D2 to arrive, only to receive a notice in the mail that my package was too large to fit in my mailbox and that I need to go to the post office to pick it up. Why they couldn't simply knock on my door is beyond me. This is the very definition of laziness.

Sigh...


----------



## s1rrah

Local houston fella just offered me his Stello HP100 for 450.00. I went ahead and caved. Hopefully will have it this weekend but may have to wait another week depending on funds.

This is the last purchase. I swear.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
This is the last purchase. I swear.

I sort of want to sig that. As a reminder of the affliction that we all bear, ya know?









That rig is looking damn good now - you ought to be proud of it. Congrats bro.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I sort of want to sig that. As a reminder of the affliction that we all bear, ya know?









That rig is looking damn good now - you ought to be proud of it. Congrats bro.

Yeah. Stoked to check out the amp/DAC combo. I've been itching to get a semi decent source set up and this might (I pray) be my go-to rig for at least a year.

I already love the sound with my cheapo portable so I expect the Stello to be a significant sonic improvement.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
This is the last purchase. I swear.

Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
This is the last purchase. I swear.

That should be the club's new motto.


----------



## triggerc

X2


----------



## Benny99

Finally got my MS-2s back !

Just burning them in

Would really like to try the MS-Pros


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
That should be the club's new motto.

Rofl.


----------



## phospholipid

Take A700's off my list.
Add enon AH-C551K, Shure SE530, Logitech 350 for Gaming


----------



## soloz2

A good thread about the SOHA and Millet
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/soh...sq-etc-330387/

We had a brief discussion about the two a couple days ago.

Oh, and if any headphone club members want my PIMETA I'll sell for $175 plus ship


----------



## Aura

D2 in da club. I can say quite confidently that these are pretty much on par with stock D5's.





































*Highs/Treble* - Recable makes all the difference here. The treble is quite similar to my SR225 in that I would describe it as "sparkly". Cymbals sound pristine.

*Mids* - The major flaw I have found so far. Guitars sound inferior when compared to my 225. It just goes to show that Grado has absolutely astounding mids. I did notice something very interesting about vocals - they are actually more centralized, more focused than they are with Grado. I hate to use the phrase "more clarity", but vocals are definitely more discernible on this pair.

*Lows/Bass* - Obviously, this is where Denon destroys Grado in quanity of bass. Double bass hits/rolls in metal tracks sound phenomenal. The recable plays a role here as well; there is no bloat to be found in the low range, a common complaint with stock D2's. The bass does not feel quite as accurate as it does with my 225, but it very close. For the vast increase in quantity, I would say the trade-off is very much worthwhile.

*Comfort/Fit/Build* - Denon knows how to make headphones comfortable. The leather headband and earpads are wonderful, but in reference to the Markl mod I would say that the pads are much too loose and could definitely use a Fiberloft stuffing both for padding and soundstage impact. The build quality is decent; I find myself cradling them, but I think the recable might have something to do with that.

*General Thoughts* - This pair is more refined (more "audiophile") than my Grado's. The genres I have enjoyed the most so far with these would have to be Trance, Techno, Musicals, and Jazz (I know they will also do very well with classical, but I forgot to grab my Beethoven from my car). These D2000's were meant to be used with Trance. Can't really emphasize how good they sound with synthesizers in all aspects. Rock isn't up to par simply because guitars are neither as distinct nor present compared to my 225.

It is an excellent pair, and if you're considering a D2 purchase I would definitely recommend getting them recabled as well. Doing so essentially gives you a pair of D5000's for $100-150 less, depending on what company you have them recabled through. As good as these may be, my plans for the near-future have not changed. I cannot for the life of me find a DX1000 alternative...

Btw, Furutech makes insane terminations. The 1/4th plug on my cable is absolutely massive and solid as a rock. It's worth the extra money just for Furutech's build quality, not to mention that they are supposed to sound superior to Neutrik and other brands (this I cannot confirm).

Happy listening all







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
D2 in da club. I can say quite confidently that these are pretty much on par with stock D5's.

Nice comments on the D2's ...

Sounds about like what I'd expect in comparison to the Grados.

I'm sort of interested in getting some Denon's myself some time (only after the next year passes!!!!)









...

BTW ... meeting with my local contact from Head-fi tomorrow to pick up the Stello HP100.

Looking forward to listening.

Gonna have to reconfigure the desk a bit since the amp is so dang long/deep. May have to build some sort of small desktop shelving system since the Paradisea needs to be on top (sort of have to for ventilation/tube reasons).


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
A good thread about the SOHA and Millet
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/soh...sq-etc-330387/

We had a brief discussion about the two a couple days ago.

That was a great read. I found it much more enjoyable than watching my Lakers get demolished







. I wasn't able to discern all of the particulars as my familiarity with the parts that go into making these projects is still relatively limited, but I'm learning.

It appears that although both amps are comparable in terms of sound quality, the posters in that thread who had made both the MAX and the SOHA preferred the SOHA's sound quality when the JISBOS buffers were used. There were quite a few references to the fact that the MAX was substantially easier to put together though. That's not exactly a concern of mine as I don't intend to make either amp myself. The SOHA II has me quite intrigued as well. I'm really curious to read some opinions about how much better it will sound compared to the original model.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura*
D2 in da club. I can say quite confidently that these are pretty much on par with stock D5's.

I'm glad to see that you finally got those and you're enjoying them







. If nothing else, they look great. Do you still intend to woody them?


----------



## DragoX

Il Join









Creative Fatal1ty FTW!!!!!

some weird (but cumfy) fabric on the ears anyone????


----------



## woodpigeon4

Dunno if I qualify, but I have some BOSE noise reduction over ear headphones


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
I'm glad to see that you finally got those and you're enjoying them







. If nothing else, they look great. Do you still intend to woody them?

Yes sir. Hopefully will start on them this weekend.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Looking forward to it. From what I've seen, the D2000 (and I guess D5000, but that'd be a waste







) is the single best looking headphone I've ever seen when given a custom woody job.


----------



## s1rrah

Now I know what all this talk about getting a desktop amp is about.

I picked up the Stello HP100 today and have had a few minutes to listen ...

Nothing lengthy, just about 10 minutes ... but M A N !!! ... I simply cannot believe how much better this amp sounds than my 140 dollar XM4 portable.

Now I understand all the hoopla.

The Stello is just GIGANTIC sounding compared to the XM4 portable.

Just huge and so so solid.

I thought the Paradisea DAC sounded quite good before (though I had some issues with it) but after even the most cursory listen of the new Stello, such issues have been completely eradicated; the sounds is way more detailed, insanely more transparent ... and the soundstage is completely transformed for the better (very very wide and spatious and the instruments are so crazily defined and seperated).

...

Anyway ...

Just wanted to post a quick word re: my very very brief listen.

Don't have my camera at the moment so I'll post some shots this weekend.

The Stello amp is extremely long/deep ... really big ... WAY bigger/deeper than I thought and it's occupying nearly half of my desks length.

I'll post more details on the sound this weekend, but for now ... I'm seriously digging the upgrade.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Now I know what all this talk about getting a desktop amp is about.

I picked up the Stello HP100 today and have had a few minutes to listen ...

Nothing lengthy, just about 10 minutes ... but M A N !!! ... I simply cannot believe how much better this amp sounds than my 140 dollar XM4 portable.

Now I understand all the hoopla.

The Stello is just GIGANTIC sounding compared to the XM4 portable.

Just huge and so so solid.

I thought the Paradisea DAC sounded quite good before (though I had some issues with it) but after even the most cursory listen of the new Stello, such issues have been completely eradicated; the sounds is way more detailed, insanely more transparent ... and the soundstage is completely transformed for the better (very very wide and spatious and the instruments are so crazily defined and seperated).

...

Anyway ...

Just wanted to post a quick word re: my very very brief listen.

Don't have my camera at the moment so I'll post some shots this weekend.

The Stello amp is extremely long/deep ... really big ... WAY bigger/deeper than I thought and it's occupying nearly half of my desks length.

I'll post more details on the sound this weekend, but for now ... I'm seriously digging the upgrade.










Portables have a use, but only in a portable setting, I think. Desktops deserve good desktop amps.


----------



## Marin

An update on my AD700's.

I love them, lol. I haven't stopped using them since I got them and stopped using my speakers altogether.


----------



## triggerc

hehe, I like the HD595 headphone stand you have there as well.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Aura:

Don't know if you can use this for anything but thought I'd mention:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...pplies-335613/

...

Guy says it's materials for D2000 mods ...

FYI.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@ Aura:

Don't know if you can use this for anything but thought I'd mention:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...pplies-335613/

...

Guy says it's materials for D2000 mods ...

FYI.

That's odd, another guy was selling the same stuff (don't remember dimensions on the Dynamat, but same ballpark) like a week or two ago...


----------



## CrackClocker

I just caught a deal on the Little Dot Mk3 for 175 shipped. The sale is still pending, lets hope I can take this baby home.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 
I just caught a deal on the Little Dot Mk3 for 175 dollars shipped. The sale is still pending, lets hope I can take this baby home.

Wow, that's a pretty good price, always heard great things about Little Dot.


----------



## gr1mo

Does any one know where I can buy some ear pads for my a700's? I hate the cheap vinyl they use, I would like some kind of soft material. Something like cotton or microfiber, anything not vinyl will do.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
Does any one know where I can buy some ear pads for my a700's? I hate the cheap vinyl they use, I would like some kind of soft material. Something like cotton or microfiber, anything not vinyl will do.

http://www.audiocubes2.com/category/...cessories.html

I'm not sure if the higher model pads fit the A700s (if they do, the L3000 pads might be worth the $70, it's great leather).

I seem to recall someone saying that the W5000 pads fit the A700/A900, but don't quote me on it.


----------



## gr1mo

I see, I would like to stay away from leather also because it tends to not allow any air though and causes more sweating. I really want something like I have on my dt770 pro's.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gr1mo* 
I see, I would like to stay away from leather also because it tends to not allow any air though and causes more sweating. I really want something like I have on my dt770 pro's.

I don't think Audio Technica uses velour pads on any of their closed headphones... and the velour that they use on the open ones isn't going to isolate well at all.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

I once heard that W5000 pads fit on AD2000s, so I'm guessing they fit on AD700/A700.


----------



## dustcube

ill join, i have an hd 595


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CountChoculaBot* 
I once heard that W5000 pads fit on AD2000s, so I'm guessing they fit on AD700/A700.

The AD's fit differently than the A's, I believe. Slightly different cup shape, they go on the ear differently.


----------



## liquidchrome

can i join?
Sennheiser HD280's x 2
Beyerdynamics DT770 80ohms


----------



## wigseryc

Quick question: What is the best free program for ripping CD's into FLAC?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Quick question: What is the best free program for ripping CD's into FLAC?

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Best? EAC, duckydude has a guide for a perfect FLAC rip.

Easiest? I use J.River Media Jukebox for ripping and playback. Set encoding to FLAC, set quality level, put in the CD and hit rip. Easy as pie.


----------



## noname

Hello brothers

New here to the club , yet i think i kind know what im doing


----------



## Namrac

If you know what you're doing why are your rear satelites in front of you?


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
If you know what you're doing why are your rear satelites in front of you?









lol , because i don't feel like tripping over them







because i would have to put them on my floor , unfortunately.

But right now im using my a900s hooked up to my receiver and it gives far better quality.

I plan on buying some very high end analog speakers when i get the cash and doing away with these speakers.

I might sell them when i get back from europe (3 weeks from now)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@ Aura:

Don't know if you can use this for anything but thought I'd mention:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...pplies-335613/

...

Guy says it's materials for D2000 mods ...

FYI.

Thanks much Joel. Luckily, a fellow Chicago Headfier sent me a very large square of Dynamat for free. All I need to do is go to a craft/hobby store and get the Fiberloft, and I'll be set for the Markl portion of my D2-revamping.

I'm going to give this pair a lot of effort - even more than my 225. Go big or go home.


----------



## s1rrah

So praise jah for the weekend cause that means I'm not having to house-sit at me mums anymore (was there all week).

It also means I get to spend some quality time with my new desktop amp.

I've only listened enough to know that it's miles beyond anything else I've listened too.

And I also think it's quite well designed/put together (if not a tad large!):

...










...










...

Quite the long piece of gear to be sure.

Glad I went with the Big Flat Desk(tm) option way back.










Anyway ... I've already posted some prelim, early listen thoughts but will post a much more detailed bit of commentary after I burn it in for at least another two hundred hours.

The original owner said he only put about 100 hours on it so I figure it's got some leg stretching to do yet.

It's HUGELY affected by cable type. This is something that's just freaking me out as I've always been a cable skeptic.

But sure enough ... I've got four sets of cheapo cables (RCA digital series, two flavas of Monster, and some DIY cables of my roommates) and they all sound distinctly different. Some sharp and bothersome, some with a much wider soundstage, some muddy.

It's really quite freaky.

Funny thing ... just today I found *this review* of the Stello HP100 and was quite humored to read the following:

_"The HP100 proved unusually sensitive to the cables used with it, both interconnects and power cords."_










Again, I'll post more thoughts in a couple weeks ...


----------



## triggerc

I really hope they mentioned power cords as a joke.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
I really hope they mentioned power cords as a joke.

I'm not thinking joke.










I agree ... it's strange to me, but the more I read about high end gear, the more I find folks swearing by power cable quality and how it affects sound.

Check this: http://www.audioartcable.com/Product...U&Redirected=Y

I'm pretty sure that's bargain basement in so far as serious power cables are concerned.

But I'm certainly no expert.

I do know that the interconnect hugely impacts the sound on the Stello HP100.

My prelim tests using four different IC's has made a believer out of me.

And it's also made me want to invest in a good set of RCA interconnects ... but the problem becomes: what if you spend 100 to 200 bucks on a custom IC and find that it's too bright? Or too muddy? Or otherwise not appropriate?

I don't think cable companies have the same "money back gaurantee" that I so love about buying other hardware. But then again ... I really don't know.


----------



## soloz2

And then there are people here who have $700 power filters


----------



## triggerc

Yeah, I can definitely believe that interconnects make a difference, but power cables just make me go 'huh?'. I know the quality of the power matters, but isn't all the work done on the power supply end?

I'm still waiting for my stock HD650 cables to get here, then I can A/B it with the stock HD600 cables. Eventually I can get into some Zu's or whatever.


----------



## soloz2

Here... take the knife back.......


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
And then there are people here who have $700 power filters









That I can agree with - heck, even the cheapie filtration built into my Isobars makes a noticeable drop in noise floor. However, I still remain skeptical that for all the generic wiring that a current passes through in order to get to a expensive power cord that that expensive cord could make any difference to the sound. (Unless of course there is a line conditioner between the component and the main power grid)


----------



## Aura

One minor note Joel - for Grado that gain setting should probably be on low. The low impedance of Grado means that they do well with low gain and a high amount of current output.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
One minor note Joel - for Grado that gain setting should probably be on low. The low impedance of Grado means that they do well with low gain and a high amount of current output.

*@ Aura:*

I agree and am aware of your comments meaning. In truth, both settings sound great.

But be it placebic or otherwise psychological ... I've listened to both extensively and found the high to sound a bit fuller with, literally (in my most nit picky of modes), zero percent more noise floor.

So I just left it at high (my psyche enjoys having the room on the volume dial for some reason); I'm sure it's purely psychological.







(thanks for the word though, bro!).

...

*@ Cables issue:*

At this point ...

Hearing how incredibly better this amp/DAC combo is compared to my previous setup.

After hearing how palpably different each of my four cheapo cables sounds as interconnects between my DAC and Stello amp ...

All I can say is I'm COMPLETELY open to new ideas and information.

Also, ...

I'm finding myself quite enthusiastic about spending money on interconnects.

But I'll most likely take some time to research before making a commitment.

...

For the moment ...

*The following*, rather old (10 years old or so) DIY interconnects, which really belong to my roommate ... are much better than any of my own four cheapo interconnects (including a couple of "Monster" variants):

...










...










...










...

My roommate claims they were cheaper as a DIY kit, ten years ago, than his/mine current price-bloated monster/RCA cables.

They sound much more spatious and smooth than my "RCA Digital High Performance" cables, which sound just too bright and edgy/painful ... and they sound more detailed and wide than the dull/muddy low end Monster cables I've also tried.

They are staying in my desktop rig for now ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
*@ Aura:*

I agree and am aware of your comments meaning. In truth, both settings sound great.

But be it placebic or otherwise psychological ... I've listened to both extensively and found the high to sound a bit fuller with, literally (in my most nit picky of modes), zero percent more noise floor.

So I just left it at high (my psyche enjoys having the room on the volume dial for some reason); I'm sure it's purely psychological.







(thanks for the word though, bro!).

Good stuff







.

Once again proving that we ought to say to hell with common notions of what a headphone should be/*must* be paired and how it should be set up/configured. Ultimately, how we like it is what truly matters.

Now go buy a nice pair of Cardas Golden Reference RCA's for your rig







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Now go buy a nice pair of Cardas Golden Reference RCA's for your rig







.











Funny.

I'm inclined to think (owning a small time headphone setup and all) that 600 dollar cables probably won't make much of a difference over some decent 100 dollar cables (such as Audio Arts IC-3, for instance; there's a set on Head-fi for 80 bucks or so...; that particular IC has been very very favorably reviewed at many different sites.

I also may just order a new one from the company as they have a 30 day money back guarantee which would allow me both time to burn the cable in as well as giving me adequate listening time. The two year warranty is also attractive.

When I'm able to afford an overall 5000 dollar headphone rig, I might think about investing 500+ dollars on my interconnects.

For now ... I'm going to stick to the bargain basement options ...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Good stuff







.

Once again proving that we ought to say to hell with common notions of what a headphone should be/*must* be paired and how it should be set up/configured. Ultimately, how we like it is what truly matters.

Jazz with Grados? Hardcore with Senns? Yes please.
















I need to work out all that I'm buying and stick to it, I don't want to wind up dropping a grand without even realizing it. >.<

On the list:
HD600 grilles
new cable for HD580
new 1/4" > RCA interconnects
New amp (was planning B22, but price scares me too much, so looking at having a really nice M3)

And then of course, the all important music to feed into all this fancy gear...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Jazz with Grados? Hardcore with Senns? Yes please.
















I need to work out all that I'm buying and stick to it, I don't want to wind up dropping a grand without even realizing it. >.<

On the list:
HD600 grilles
new cable for HD580
new 1/4" > RCA interconnects
New amp (was planning B22, but price scares me too much, so looking at having a really nice M3)

And then of course, the all important music to feed into all this fancy gear...

jazz and classical w/ Grado headphones? Absolutely once you get to their better Cans! RS1/RS2 GS1000, MS Pro


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
jazz and classical w/ Grado headphones? Absolutely once you get to their better Cans! RS1/RS2 GS1000, MS Pro

I just know Bryan has been enjoying some Diana Krall on his SR225s an awful lot.


----------



## soloz2

I've wanted to get a pair of RS1 for about a year now and had saved up just about enough (after selling my sr225 and modded sr60 as well as some other things) but then decided to re-do/upgrade my speaker setup and integrate it with my HT in my living room...

A pair of these:
http://av123.com/index.php?page=shop...mart&Itemid=37
one of these:
http://av123.com/index.php?page=shop...mart&Itemid=37
A couple pairs of these:
http://av123.com/index.php?page=shop...mart&Itemid=37
A couple of these (with new 500wRMS amps)
http://av123.com/index.php?page=shop...mart&Itemid=37
One of these:
http://us.marantz.com/689.asp?catego...go.x=16&go.y=6
One of these:
http://oppodigital.com/dv980h/default.asp
A custom tube phono pre-amp from McAlister Audio
http://mcalisteraudio.com/
A couple Toshiba HD-DVD players
An Xbox 360

umm...now I just need the TV and for Oppo to release their BR player and I think I'll be set on that front for quite a while.

Next up, Millet Max, Opus DAC, Darwin Source Selector all in a nice desktop size.

After that, see if I can be satisfied with a pair of woodied SR225's.


----------



## soloz2

Here we go! PIMETA!

http://www.overclock.net/sale/347355...ml#post4060004


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Here we go! PIMETA!

http://www.overclock.net/sale/347355...ml#post4060004

Everyone wants to buy your cats D:


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Everyone wants to buy your cats D:

they aren't for sale! Sadie caught a bird today... there was one on the porch and I opened the door and let her out... the wife isn't too happy w/ me for that one


----------



## CrackClocker

Now those are what I call "cables!"


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
I really hope they mentioned power cords as a joke.

@triggerc:

Yo mang!

Check this super power chord showdown review I just discovered at Head-fi.

Now this dude is getting seriously nitpicky with some of his descriptions.

I'd love to demo those things!










http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f22/it...7/#post2651170

...

He ain't joking either.


----------



## soloz2

I've built a few power cords. I have a spool of fairly cheap cable that sounds pretty good for the price. Pair it with some good connectors and for under $50 in parts it's a nice cable.


----------



## s1rrah

Saturday night listening session and all ...

Figured I'd post some more pr0n and gush a bit:










....










...

I'm genuinely freaked at how unbelievably good this amp/DAC combo sounds.

It's sickening to think of the detail and transparency that I was missing by running the Paradisea DAC to the little XM4 portable.

The background seems so INSANELY silent!

All the reviews I've read where I've (literally) laughed at the reviewers choice of words, _"Music floats up out of utter blackness...,"_ and the like ... are all coming back now to kick me in the teeth.









Cause now I know they were spot on and just being honest. That *is* what it sounds like!

It's so freaky at the moment that I can't really enjoy the music! I'm much more immediately engaged/intrigued by the sonics.

Never thought I'd have to 'get used to' gear sounding so much better ... but it's truthfully startling to hear things so clearly (I'm sure I'll get used to it).









Zero fatigue.

That's something I thought I'd never say about the RS1's ... but the tube DAC just butters things up so nicely that even extended loud listening is effortless for the most part and there's still loads of detail.

The Stello amp completely transformed the Paradisea tube DAC (which was already nice sounding).

I even had to move back to the more 'tubey' sounding WE396A tube as the GE tube no longer worked very well.

I had used the GE tube because it was a bit brighter and more detailed when playing through the XM4 but with the huge boost in transparency and detail provided by the Stello amp, now the smoother/sweeter sounding Western Electric fits the system better and the GE tube is a bit grainy and edgy.

I A/B listened between the Stello/Paradisea setup and my old XM4 (fed by the same DAC) and the difference is astonishing. Moving to the XM4 is like throwing a woolen blanket over a set of really nice reference grade monitors.

_Amazing_ pair the Stello and Paradisea. Wish we could have a Houston meet so you guys could hear this setup.

Anyway ... Saturday night.

...

I'll be consuming ale and listening most of the evening.

(BTW: that CD in the photo above is a great Brahms recording by Mstislav Rostropovich and Rudolf Serkin, "The Cello Sonatas." I'm a sucker for good chamber music)

...

Pray for me.


----------



## triggerc

God, that is pr0n indeed. I'm a sucker for cello suites and sonatas. Is it Bach's cello suits?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
God, that is pr0n indeed. I'm a sucker for cello suites and sonatas. Is it Bach's cello suits?

Not Bach (though I have a bunch of his stuff as well) ... it's Brahms.

Quite the lovely recording. Don't listen to Brahms too much ... I'm mostly a Bach, Mozart, Beethoven freak ... but some of his stuff is quite decent.


----------



## s1rrah

...










...

<sigh>


----------



## Aura

Damn, seeing the Paradisea up close makes me want my tubes so badly. Talk about being in good company...

I want to do a Head-Fi & OCN Unite meet. With our main players in different parts of the country though, it is very difficult. CanJam 09 is set for late May in Los Angeles next year - I'm probably going to set some cash aside far ahead of schedule, so if anyone else is considering it as well, you'll have at least one other person to hang with when you're not listening to a Blue Hawaii/crazy stat rig or talking with a rep from a high-end company.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Damn, seeing the Paradisea up close makes me want my tubes so badly. Talk about being in good company...

I want to do a Head-Fi & OCN Unite meet. With our main players in different parts of the country though, it is very difficult. CanJam 09 is set for late May in Los Angeles next year - I'm probably going to set some cash aside far ahead of schedule, so if anyone else is considering it as well, you'll have at least one other person to hang with when you're not listening to a Blue Hawaii/crazy stat rig or talking with a rep from a high-end company.

May's probably good for me. As long as it is mid to late May. Graduation's gonna be a pain in the ass.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Not Bach (though I have a bunch of his stuff as well) ... it's Brahms.

Quite the lovely recording. Don't listen to Brahms too much ... I'm mostly a Bach, Mozart, Beethoven freak ... but some of his stuff is quite decent.

I haven't heard Brahms' cello suites, but I'm sure they are very good. I find a lot of his stuff hard to get into, most are too complex for me to understand. And then the romantic flair makes it even harder to wrap my head around his music. Though depending on the musician, if they take a more classical/baroque approach to the interpretation, Brahms could easily be one of my favorite composers.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
music. Though depending on the musician, if they take a more classical/baroque approach to the interpretation, Brahms could easily be one of my favorite composers.

The Italian flavored stuff of his sort of grates me the wrong way ...

Even though, at minimum, it's still fairly genius composing.


----------



## CrackClocker

I recently snatched a good deal on the Little Dot Mk3 off head-fi, all I can say is it's magnificent!


----------



## Namrac

Looks good, I'd find somewhere else to put it, amps don't like vibration.







And my PC at least vibrates like crazy, too many fans.


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Looks good, I'd find somewhere else to put it, amps don't like vibration.







And my PC at least vibrates like crazy, too many fans.

Thanks for the tip, I thought it just looked cool up there


----------



## s1rrah

As soon as I save up enough moola ...

I'm going to get a pair of these:

...










...

Yes.

Fantasy has it's place.


----------



## IcedEarth

I has some Sennheiser eH250's + Icemat Siberias. Does this make me inadequate


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

are those sony mdr-r10's?
dont they cost ~4k?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
are those sony mdr-r10's?
dont they cost ~4k?

Closer to $5,000. Probably the most expensive and one of the most elusive dynamic headphones out there.









I, meanwhile, will spend my life looking for one of these.


----------



## xHassassin

Guys, which one is better? The PC151 or the HD202? How is the mic on the PC151? Can anyone recommend me a good quality clip-on mic?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
As soon as I save up enough moola ...

...

Fantasy has it's place.




















It is a dream to listen to them. Viva la R10.

Only fitting that this is my 1,000 post and I showcase the defining moment of my time spent in this hobby (so far







).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









It is a dream to listen to them. Viva la R10.

Only fitting that this is my 1,000 post and I showcase the defining moment of my time spent in this hobby (so far







).

Awww man. That's just utter sickness.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

aura, how old are you?
you dont look old enough to be able to afford all that gear, especially those r10s!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
aura, how old are you?
you dont look old enough to be able to afford all that gear, especially those r10s!

That was a Head-fi meet.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
That was a Head-fi meet.









Nah, Aura keeps $35,000 worth of sound equipment out on a dining room table at all times.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Nah, Aura keeps $35,000 worth of sound equipment out on a dining room table at all times.









If you think his dining room has nice stuff, you should see his basement.


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Update i have AKG K 701's now.
*
*


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Looks good, I'd find somewhere else to put it, amps don't like vibration.







And my PC at least vibrates like crazy, too many fans.

Thus the bamboo cutting board I purchased today. Next purchase will be a bladder









Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
As soon as I save up enough moola ...

I'm going to get a pair of these:

...










...

Yes.

Fantasy has it's place.










Those will cost a pretty penny!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Closer to $5,000. Probably the most expensive and one of the most elusive dynamic headphones out there.









I, meanwhile, will spend my life looking for one of these.










Also a great can!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
aura, how old are you?
you dont look old enough to be able to afford all that gear, especially those r10s!

Oh, he isn't... the real owner is quite a bit older than Aura! Yes, I know the owner and I've seen those same R10's.... I believe they were connected to the same amp... taking a closer look at the amp will net you the answer of who owns them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
That was a Head-fi meet.









Another reason why I love meets!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Nah, Aura keeps $35,000 worth of sound equipment out on a dining room table at all times.









Haven't lol'd that hard in a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
If you think his dining room has nice stuff, you should see his basement.









I don't think we want to go there







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 

Oh, he isn't... the real owner is quite a bit older than Aura! Yes, I know the owner and I've seen those same R10's.... I believe they were connected to the same amp... taking a closer look at the amp will net you the answer of who owns them!

Another reason why I love meets!

Yeah, meets are the absolute best thing anyone can do to advance his knowledge, experience, and interest in the hobby. If you ever get the chance to go to one, do not hesitate.


----------



## slyoteboy

Icemat Siberia


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

forgive the n00b question, but what cans are those namrac?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
forgive the n00b question, but what cans are those namrac?

Audio Technica ATH-L3000G's. 50 of them ever made, go for about $4000, and from what I've seen from their descriptions, are the perfect cans for me. Figures.









Use the same leather used in Aston Martins, and they're just beautiful. The regular L3000 (non-G, which as you may have guessed stands for green) is a bit less rare (500 of them), and a bit less expensive.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, some how i dont think you are going to get a pair








but you can always dream, i though the can resembled some other ath models, but the headband threw me way off.


----------



## s1rrah

Check this little tube buffer selling at head-fi.

My roommate has the single tube version. It's a fun little bit of gear. Perfect, fairly reasonable way to get a little tube smoothness into a pure solid state system.

120 bucks is quite a good deal.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...hipped-337549/


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well after using my sr-225s for at least 4 hours a night, the foam was becoming more comfortable, but the killer was inside the bowl where no foam is present, so i grabbed the foam from my old logitech chat headset, stretched them across and bowls back on top.
at last, so much more comfortable, started listening and it just sounded so much muddier, so i stumbled across your shack hack mod s1rrah, and tried everything i could to punch some holes in these things, but they are made of a much different material and nothing would punch a hole through, so i took some scissors to them, its not pretty, but it gets the job done for now, and i got my highs back


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
well after using my sr-225s for at least 4 hours a night, the foam was becoming more comfortable, but the killer was inside the bowl where no foam is present, so i grabbed the foam from my old logitech chat headset, stretched them across and bowls back on top.
at last, so much more comfortable, started listening and it just sounded so much muddier, so i stumbled across your shack hack mod s1rrah, and tried everything i could to punch some holes in these things, but they are made of a much different material and nothing would punch a hole through, so i took some scissors to them, its not pretty, but it gets the job done for now, and i got my highs back









Right on. Good job.

I love that mod.

I removed the mod though once I got the Paradisea DAC. It's tube buffer helped immensely in disciplining the highs of my RS1's.

I'll mail you my old shack hack foamies if you want. Just PM me with an address if you want them.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks, that's so kind of you, i think ill take you up on that, just PMd you


----------



## Aura

Hey Joel and Sean, this is... tasty.










And to think that someone owns both.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats like ~8k in cans alone


----------



## Mootsfox

Eight grand on headphones and they can't spend more than $25 for a computer chair?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mootsfox* 
Eight grand on headphones and they can't spend more than $25 for a computer chair?











Funny what folks see that I totally miss.

How true, Moots.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

OK, question. I figured you guys frequent this thread mroe than any, so maybe it'll get answered here.

I have read that you aren't really supposed to do any driver-level "effects" to your sound, in order to get the truest representation. Like, no Dolby Effects, etc. However, there are a few questions I have about maximizing headphone sound quality.

1.) In the "Analog Output" box, you can select Headphones, 2 Speakers, 4 Speaker, etc. Which would be a more accurate representation, 2 Speakers, or Headphones?
2.) Am I right in assuming that I should turn Digital Audio up to 192 KHz, from the stock of 96KHz?
3.) You can also choose "Environment Size". Should I pick the smallest room, the largest room, or the middle room?
4.) Should I mess with FlexBass at all?

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
OK, question. I figured you guys frequent this thread mroe than any, so maybe it'll get answered here.

I have read that you aren't really supposed to do any driver-level "effects" to your sound, in order to get the truest representation. Like, no Dolby Effects, etc. However, there are a few questions I have about maximizing headphone sound quality.

1.) In the "Analog Output" box, you can select Headphones, 2 Speakers, 4 Speaker, etc. Which would be a more accurate representation, 2 Speakers, or Headphones?
2.) Am I right in assuming that I should turn Digital Audio up to 192 KHz, from the stock of 96KHz?
3.) You can also choose "Environment Size". Should I pick the smallest room, the largest room, or the middle room?
4.) Should I mess with FlexBass at all?

Thanks for any and all help.

1. choose either speakers or headhones, whichever sounds best. for music I like speakers, for games, headphones
2. not necessarily. do what sounds best, but leaving it stock will probably be the best coming from a computer. This will also be highly defendant on your DAC
3. whatever sounds best. If there's an option for none that would be best
4. once again you can play with it but I'd probably leave it alone.


----------



## Crazy9000

1) Definatly leave it at 2 speaker
2) It won't make much difference unless you have a 192khz source
3) Experment and see which one you like more








4) I would leave it alone


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hey Joel and Sean, this is... tasty.

And to think that someone owns both.

This gives pr0n a whole new meaning.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
This gives pr0n a whole new meaning.









If they only produced pr0n in 24bit/192KHz


----------



## s1rrah

600 dollar DAC for 480.00.

A great deal.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/ft...e-840c-336761/

...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

if i had 480


----------



## WarPriest

Sign me up.

I use the Creative Fatal1ty Game headset. They are so comfortable.


----------



## BiG O

There sure are a lot of posts here, but if you can still be added...I have HD555's and a set of Icemat Siberias.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
There sure are a lot of posts here, but if you can still be added...I have HD555's and a set of Icemat Siberias.

Absolutely.


----------



## CrackClocker

I actually didn't join the headphone club yet...

Sign me up please! sr-80's, hd555's and denon d2000's.


----------



## KingOfSparetime

I have the IEMs in my sig. Useful for the subway.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice, i dont think i could justify 400 on IEMs myself.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
nice, i dont think i could justify 400 on IEMs myself.

They're just smaller headphones.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ya, i have a pair of sony IEM's, not bad, but aren't you almost guaranteed to have a larger sound stage with cans? After listening to my 225's i just dont think i can go back, like on the bus i still use my IEMs and its just so disappointing to listen to them.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ya, i have a pair of sony IEM's, not bad, but aren't you almost guaranteed to have a larger sound stage with cans? After listening to my 225's i just dont think i can go back, like on the bus i still use my IEMs and its just so disappointing to listen to them.

Typically full size headphones will have a larger soundstage, but IEMs can more easily present details and with a good seal, can provide more bass slam than any full size. It's a tradeoff, just like headphones vs speakers.


----------



## gonX

Is it worth it to get a portable amp (which I will most likely use for desktop use too) for my Marshmallows? Or should I get something more high-end before splashing out some money on stuff?


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Is it worth it to get a portable amp (which I will most likely use for desktop use too) for my Marshmallows? Or should I get something more high-end before splashing out some money on stuff?

For the marshs i would recommend getting a PIMETA which is a high end amp for the desktop. Soloz is selling one he built himself for 225 dollars, seems like a lot but for the components its a steal.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
For the marshs i would recommend getting a PIMETA which is a high end amp for the desktop. Soloz is selling one he built himself for 225 dollars, seems like a lot but for the components its a steal.

225 is a bit... much








Well I can buy that but then I won't be able to buy it before I get money in a couple of months.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Is it worth it to get a portable amp (which I will most likely use for desktop use too) for my Marshmallows? Or should I get something more high-end before splashing out some money on stuff?

I'd say go with something along the lines of a PIMETA or mini3. They are fairly cheap amps that will still scale when you get better headphones. They are both DIY designs that can be made either for portable or desktop use. They are also common enough that you can find them used easily.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
For the marshs i would recommend getting a PIMETA which is a high end amp for the desktop. Soloz is selling one he built himself for 225 dollars, seems like a lot but for the components its a steal.

It sold already.


----------



## Adrienspawn

I'd like to join but right now I only have the model not the name.








My penny for until I join:

I would like to remind all Americans to not buy BOSE. I have seen they market themsleves based only on their reknown and are expensive for what you get. People buy them and go ''Wow Bose is good'' but you could get similar performance for half the price. At least that's how it is un the US, in Canada no one buys 'em.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn* 
I'd like to join but right now I only have the model not the name.








My penny for until I join:

I would like to remind all Americans to not buy BOSE. I have seen they market themsleves based only on their reknown and are expensive for what you get. People buy them and go ''Wow Bose is good'' but you could get similar performance for half the price. At least that's how it is un the US, in Canada no one buys 'em.

That's a pretty unanimous opinion in the audiophile circles.


----------



## wigseryc

I made a boo-boo


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what happened? leave them hanging on a lamp or something?


----------



## wigseryc

Exactly that. The lamp in question happens to be on a remote socket, so i flipped it on at the remote, and went for a pee. Came back and smelt the smell, checked my pc out, then realised what it was.

I sighed.


----------



## Namrac

Good excuse to pick up one of these.









http://headcoverage.com/Lambskin%20H...Headbands.html


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

those look awesome, i may have to pick one up.


----------



## wigseryc

Oof, mate! You are on to something here. Shame they cost 50 bux though.


----------



## TheLegend

Yikes, glad a different part of plastic wasn't on the lamp.


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, headbands are replaceable, drivers are a bit more difficult.









I'd probably go higher up the chain before investing in $50 headbands though... that's almost as much as the SR60s themselves cost.


----------



## Aura

Damn.

Some of you may already know, but look what popped up for sale @ Audiogon.


----------



## Chipp

Mmm, Oherpheus... Senn sure did fine with the eye candy on that set.

I love the seller - "will give 3000 USD discount to Spanish buyer if Spain can win the Euro cup"







. (And he's also selling Edition 7s and R10s!!)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Damn.

Some of you may already know, but look what popped up for sale @ Audiogon.










50 pounds!

Holy ****!!


----------



## Namrac

I'd take the HE90, but the HEV90 is supposed to not be a great choice...

Blue Hawaii plz.


----------



## TheLegend

If anyone would like to sell their car and use the money to buy me the gear as a present I'd gladly accept.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

I think my crap car would go for like $2k. We just all gotta pool our money and we can do it!

Oh, and for easy loaning of the headphones, they should be located at my residence, and anyone who pooled will have the opportunity to visit on occasion to listen to them. I, of course, will get extra time with them to compensate for the burden of having to house them.


----------



## soloz2

the seller's asking price is a bit high....


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
the seller's asking price is a bit high....

Someone is going to pay it though.


----------



## pewpewlazer

I want to join! I have K701s (I won't mention that I hardly use them because I like my speakers though... oh wait)


----------



## SKcin

I have my meh Sennheiser HD202's for my bedroom.


----------



## Aura

Let the fun begin. Went to a local boutique today and picked up a damn fine piece of Honduras Rosewood that should certainly improve the styling of my D2000. I was torn between Rosewood and Cocobolo, so my wallet spoke for me by choosing the slightly less expensive option.

I am quickly learning that I have an obsession with dark woods that are hard as steel, which makes cutting a whole lot of fun. Oh well.


----------



## triggerc

Aura, YGPM


----------



## s1rrah

Fine Tuning:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sold my brother my old X-fi Elite pro.

I hated the "Flex-jack" as it required me to constantly switch out the cable for my TV's line-in and the digitial coax output that sends to my DAC.

I also slightly more appreciate the Auzentech Prelude 7.1 due to it's marginally better components and swappable OPAMP.

So a couple of days ago I picked one up:

...










...

It's quite nice to be able to run real RCA coxial out of my sound card.

Before, I was using a custom made mini plug to RCA digital coax cable but the new card allows for more options/experimentation on the digital out side of things.

Traded my XM4 for some cables...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been wanting to test some new cables as I had a sneaking suspicion that my new DAC and amp were being quite horribly short changed by my standard cheap IC's.

But I really didn't have or want to spend any real cash on the new interconnects.

Therefore, after hunting down a Head-fier selling some 100ish dollar stereo RCA's, I offered my portable XM4 amp as a trade and he quickly accepted.

As well as the Audio Art IC-3 Stereo RCA interconnect, he also threw in ahttp://www.tweekgeek.com/_e/CT_Cabl...for_19_95_Save_more_with_package_pricing_.htm CryoTweaks Pure Silver Digital Coaxial cable to help balance out the offset in values of my amp vs. his single set of stereo IC's.

...










...

Cables. Who Knew?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've been listening to my DAC/AMP combo with a set of 45 dollar Monsters.

I've been thinking they sound pretty good. Very good (almost exagerrated) bass, decent soundstage, and just very thick sounding.

What I've found though ... after spending a couple days listening to the new Audio Art stereo IC's ... is that _I was mistaking warmth for muddiness._

The Audio Art IC's are just INSANELY detailed.

The soundstage, compared to the Monsters is GIGANTIC.

The seperation among instruments and varioius frequencies is exceptional.

And the 3D imaging is literally hair raising and freakish.

I certainly did not expect to hear such a huge difference in sonics between the Monsters and the Audio Arts.

In fact, at first listen to the Audio Arts, I thought they were simply brighter than the Monsters ... I even thought I wouldn't be able to use them as the Monsters, in comparison, are just so soft sounding.

But as I've spent a full day A/Bing the cables, it's become hugely apparent that what I was finding enjoyable about the Monsters was plain muddiness and confusion/blurring of the sonic portrayal.

The Monsters, though very very easy to listen too for long periods of time are just DIGUSTINGLY blurred and muddy.

Switching to the Audio Art cables equals an instant x2 in soundstage, detail and seperation.

...

Here's a very accurate review of the Audio Art IC-3 cable: Audio Art IC-3 Review. The reviewers comments are just about exactly right according to what I've heard so far.

...

Anyway ...

Just a little update.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice, iv still got a way to go before nice ICs


----------



## soloz2

so... I went shopping today and came home with two boxes from Grado Labs...

SR80
SR225

I was very, very tempted to get a pair of RS1 as the price I could have gotten them at was right about the going rate for used, but decided to go the woody/recable upgrade route with the sr225 to see how close I could get to an RS1 for less money


----------



## SpardaHK

Oh i got my DT880 about a week ago forgot to post.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
so... I went shopping today and came home with two boxes from Grado Labs...

SR80
SR225

I was very, very tempted to get a pair of RS1 as the price I could have gotten them at was right about the going rate for used, but decided to go the woody/recable upgrade route with the sr225 to see how close I could get to an RS1 for less money









Yeah. Now we're talking.

Can't wait to see what sort of molestations you inflict upon the 225's.

Also, if you can figure a worthwhile week-long trade option, I'll mail you my RS1's for comparison.

That is, after I get them back from a week long exchange for some AKG 701's from a trusted head-fi bro.


----------



## chilaXenBAmf808

Count me in!
SONY MDR-V900HD
Sennheiser HD497


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Yeah. Now we're talking.

Can't wait to see what sort of molestations you inflict upon the 225's.

Also, if you can figure a worthwhile week-long trade option, I'll mail you my RS1's for comparison.

That is, after I get them back from a week long exchange for some AKG 701's from a trusted head-fi bro.










It might be a little while as I've got to source some nice woody cups!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

may i ask where you would get some, and how you would install them?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
may i ask where you would get some, and how you would install them?

The wood cups? They're usually custom made/ordered, and then glued in place of the original stock plastic ones.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks, complete n00b when it comes to headphones


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
may i ask where you would get some, and how you would install them?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
The wood cups? They're usually custom made/ordered, and then glued in place of the original stock plastic ones.

Yes, Aura has made some of his own with the help of his Grandapa. My father is a much better wood craftsman than I so I may have him make me a set, or I may take Aura up on his offer, then again I have another offer that would likely cost a lot more, but would be more boutique. I haven't decided what my plans are just yet.

The bottom line is that the SR225's will be getting a leather headband for sure, a recable for sure and some nice woodys.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Auzentech Prelude Owners:

You know ... running straight line out of the Prelude really doesn't sound too bad.

I'm rather surprised at the difference over my old X-fi. Quite a bit better.

It can't compete with the desktop listening rig ... much grainier and edgy ... very digital sounding ... but it'll still make for a decent stand in during DAC/amp downtime.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@ Auzentech Prelude Owners:

You know ... running straight line out of the Prelude really doesn't sound too bad.

I'm rather surprised at the difference over my old X-fi. Quite a bit better.

It can't compete with the desktop listening rig ... much grainier and edgy ... very digital sounding ... but it'll still make for a decent stand in during DAC/amp downtime.

that's what I've been saying all along. I would put it right up with a modded x-fi, possibly slightly better. And by the time you mod the x-fi the prelude isn't that expensive anymore.

I've been using the analog out for some time. But then again I have opa627bp op-amps for the main left/right outputs (yes bp means they are the more expensive audio grade... don't ask me if I can hear a difference, but it makes me feel better) and ERS paper on the back of my card.


----------



## dasparx

Ugg, i really need new headphones, my crap HD435's died. lol.
Not for pc usage, they're going with my Denon CD-player/Technics lp player, Marantz PM7200 Amp. (and eventually a x-fi/audigy, but via the amp







) Most of my music is black metal, but i have some really good quality Lp's. so dont say that i'll be ok with $10 headphones








Budget is around 100 euro($150), what would you guys recommend me?
Since i'm a total headphone noob... lol.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dasparx* 
Ugg, i really need new headphones, my crap HD435's died. lol.
Not for pc usage, they're going with my Denon CD-player/Technics lp player, Marantz PM7200 Amp. (and eventually a x-fi/audigy, but via the amp







) Most of my music is black metal, but i have some really good quality Lp's. so dont say that i'll be ok with $10 headphones








Budget is around 100 euro($150), what would you guys recommend me?
Since i'm a total headphone noob... lol.

You should be able to have Alessandro MS-1s imported for well within your budget - they're a great entry level can for rock in general.


----------



## CrackClocker

Speaking of Alessandro MS-1's I just picked up a used pair for 50 dollars shipped.


----------



## s1rrah

Does anyone here know anything about this stuff:

*Walker Audio SST Pure Silver Contact Enhancer:*

...










...

My roommate has some that I'm going to treat my IC's and tube with.

But the real question that keeps eating at me is this:

_How would this stuff work as a thermal compound on my CPU heatsink!!!???_










It's killing me!!!

Seriously. I was rolling around sleepless last night for like three hours thinking about sneaking it from him to reseat my TRUE with.









I swear, next time I'm here by myself, I'm going to break down my rig and try this stuff as thermal compound.










Here's a link to a rather shining review at 6moons: http://6moons.com/audioreviews/walker3/SST.html


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 
Speaking of Alessandro MS-1's I just picked up a used pair for 50 dollars shipped.

that's almost as good of a deal as I got for the SR80 and SR225 I bought on Sat...









speaking of the SR225, I listened to them yesterday after only about 2 hours and was sorely unimpressed with them. downright discappointed from how I remembered my old SR225's to sound. I left them connected to my soon to be upgraded and shipped PIMETA overnight and all day today and they're sounding quite nice now. They have I'd say about 30 hours on them so far.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Does anyone here know anything about this stuff:

*Walker Audio SST Pure Silver Contact Enhancer:*

...










...

My roommate has some that I'm going to treat my IC's and tube with.

But the real question that keeps eating at me is this:

_How would this stuff work as a thermal compound on my CPU heatsink!!!???_










It's killing me!!!

Seriously. I was rolling around sleepless last night for like three hours thinking about sneaking it from him to reseat my TRUE with.









I swear, next time I'm here by myself, I'm going to break down my rig and try this stuff as thermal compound.










Here's a link to a rather shining review at 6moons: http://6moons.com/audioreviews/walker3/SST.html

I haven't tried that stuff, but I'd say nay to using it as thermal paste.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
that's almost as good of a deal as I got for the SR80 and SR225 I bought on Sat...









speaking of the SR225, I listened to them yesterday after only about 2 hours and was sorely unimpressed with them. downright discappointed from how I remembered my old SR225's to sound. I left them connected to my soon to be upgraded and shipped PIMETA overnight and all day today and they're sounding quite nice now. They have I'd say about 30 hours on them so far.

I haven't tried that stuff, but I'd say nay to using it as thermal paste.

It's to late.

I'm doing it.

Gonna re seat with this stuff over the next weekend.

Do a head to head against AS5.

_"So mote it be."_


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
It's to late.

I'm doing it.

Gonna re seat with this stuff over the next weekend.

Do a head to head against AS5.

_"So mote it be."_










lol.

we need to connect sometime in the next week and discuss potential trades/loans.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
lol.

we need to connect sometime in the next week and discuss potential trades/loans.

*@Soloz2*

I forget who has who's phone info ... so ... give me a shout if you've still got mine.
*
Trade/load options:*

1. *Audio Arts cables*: Would gladly send them if you can first send me a stand-in RCA to RCA *analogue stereo* cable to replace them with.

2. *CryoTweaks silver coax*: Again, totally possible but need a stand-in/temp cable to replace it with as it's my only RCA to RCA *digital coax* at the moment.

3. *RS1's*: I can do this but need an intriguing headphone to replace them with; as I mentioned sometime before, I'm already slated to trade a head-fi bro for his AKG 701's for a week ... (that deal will go down sometime in Aug/Sept.) ... so any headphone swap would have to come after that previous deal is seen too.

...

At the moment, my main interest/priority is further IC research.

I simply cannot believe how huge of a difference cables have made in my desktop rig.

Color me embarrassed for ever being a skeptic.

But since I've bought the Audio Arts cables and demo'd them against the 40 dollar Monsters ... I can now say I'm a True Believer(tm).

A GIGANTIC and positive difference in sonic delivery.

...

At this point I'm 100% fond of the new clarity brought on by the Audio Art cables.

Upon first listen it freaked me out ... nearly scared me away ... but after three or four days of A/B testing ... I realized that what had so infatuated me before (with the monster kit) was simply smooth and sustainable MUD.

Mud is fun. I played in it as a child.

But details and separation ... scary as they may be at first ... are far more rewarding in the end.










Listening to some Andras Schiff piano stuff at the moment (Beethoven Piano Sonatas) ... and it's just disgusting.

In a good way.










Give me a call this week to discuss mod/trade stuff.

Regards.

.joel


----------



## Namrac

Well...

I hate to impede on Joel's individuality, but I saw it and couldn't pass it up...









http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...ne-amp-319439/

Currently working out a payment plan with the seller. Was going to pick up a LD MKIV SE, and this is only ~$25 more once you count in shipping, and he agreed to let me pay it off in a couple chunks.

Now, to sell my Headfive.


----------



## soloz2

Not to brag... but I think Aura has you both beat with the package I'm sending him!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Not to brag... but I think Aura has you both beat with the package I'm sending him!









No kidding... I still think it's funny that he's gonna have the 0404 feeding that monster.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
No kidding... I still think it's funny that he's gonna have the 0404 feeding that monster.









Lol, with the way he wants to start spending, don't count on that for too long.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Lol, with the way he wants to start spending, don't count on that for too long.









I hear you're looking in the $500-ish amp area yourself, Tyler.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I hear you're looking in the $500-ish amp area yourself, Tyler.









Looking is the operative word at this juncture. So far I haven't purchased anything.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well...

I hate to impede on Joel's individuality, but I saw it and couldn't pass it up...









http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...ne-amp-319439/

Currently working out a payment plan with the seller. Was going to pick up a LD MKIV SE, and this is only ~$25 more once you count in shipping, and he agreed to let me pay it off in a couple chunks.

Now, to sell my Headfive.


@Soloz re: bragging: oh. go ahead mister.







Haven't heard the amp he's getting but your most likely on point.

@Namrac: Feed it a good source and I think you'll like it. I'm loving mine, that's for sure. The "blackground" is eerie.


----------



## Aura

Jacob - Just messaged you, don't worry about rushing to ship it. Take your time, and have fun on your trip







.

Sean - Yay! Glad to see that you got hold of one after much deliberation and going back and forth.

Tyler - Get on the ball working-man. I thought you had your priorities straight; it goes headphone crap > food > more food > rent.









Joel - I envy your source a little bit. I just dunno if I can push my paychecks any further. I really want a CIA VDA2, but another easy half-grand makes my head asplode.

Cheers everyone.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Jacob -







. Just messaged you, don't worry about rushing to ship it. Take your time, and have fun on your trip.

Sean - Yay! Glad to see that you got hold of one after much deliberation and going back and forth.

Tyler - Get on the ball working-man. I thought you had your priorities straight; it goes headphone crap > rent > food.









Joel - Your DAC looks better than mine. I feel bad.

Cheers everyone.

Buddy, I haven't forgotten you. I've just had way too much going on the last couple weeks. I have a few other packages to try and get out in the next (day or week), One for Joel as well.

btw, I did sit down to give a good critical listen to the MPX3 on Sunday before I ship it out. For anyone who doesn't yet know, I sold it to Brian, but he agreed to let me hold onto it a little longer because I'm supposed to be receiving shipment of a brand new amp to the scene that should be very exciting to OCN members. The price is low enough that many headphone club members would be willing and/or able to pick one up, yet it is from a company that is known for delivering absolute bargains that can compete with items costing 2-3x their price point. The amp will be released later this summer and the unit I am supposed to get is currently in Canada for a couple last minute things before it heads my way.
Anyway, I listened to the MPX3 for a couple hours and only got part way through all the tracks I wanted to listen to before a storm came up that was loud enough to disturb my listening.

Setup I was listening to:
Power:
Monster HTS 5100MKII
Source:
Music Hall CD25 with Partsconnexion 1+ mods (burson discrete op-amps on order)
Amp:
SinglePower MPX3 SLAM (now owned by Aura)
Headphones:
Sennheiser HD580 w/ HD600 grills
Grado SR225
Cables:
Power: Signal Cable Digital, One I've been experimenting with, stock
IC: SA Reference
Headphone: SA Sennheiser Cardas
Isolation:
isolation pads under all components, amp sitting on bamboo board, on top of isolation pads.

if I had to sum the experience up in one sentence...

"Why the heck did I sell this amp?"
I sold it due to not feeling justified in having such an expensive amp that hardly gets used anymore... yet, I love the amp and even the short time spent every so often just maybe was worth it. Regardless I can rest easier knowing it'll go to a good home where it will be much appreciated!


----------



## Aura

And just to add one little note, you guys must understand how generous and flexible Jacob has been during this transaction. I was at college when Jacob decided to put the SP up for sale in April, and I wanted it _badly_. I wouldn't be able to pay the full asking price in one swing because I only work during the summer, so Jacob agreed to let me pay it off in different installments over 2 months. If it wasn't for this guy, it would be nigh-impossible to add an MPX3 to my rig.

Just thought you all should know about this, because it truly reflects Jacob's character as a seller and as a person. Thanks again bro.


----------



## Gri3f3r

I'm thinking about getting some new cans. I'd like to try something with a different style then my grados though (sr225). Any suggestions?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel - I envy your source a little bit. I just dunno if I can push my paychecks any further. I really want a CIA VDA2, but another easy half-grand makes my head asplode.

Cheers everyone.

Just going on memory; I def say the Paradisea is far more 'musical' and resolved than the 0404; being nitpicky, the 0404 probably reveals a bit more of the clinical nature of thedetails but that's what I like about the tube stage in the Paradisea ... it still allows the same details to come through only they sound together with the rest of the music and not so hi lited as to make one listen for details during a session as opposed to simply leaning back and closing one's eyes ... hearing music. Love the Paradisea.

But then again ... as with my affections for the Stello ... you gotta remember, I'd only heard the XM4 portable before these sig upgrades. So it's all relative to my somewhat brief experience thus far.

My roommate is planning on getting that very VDA2 DAC in the next four or five months.

I'm going to be ill with having both DACs under one roof.









Give yourself a couple weeks and then you'll be getting a new DAC. What with all that amp staring at you every day, begging you to hear just how good it can be.

Oh yeah, Bryan ... I feel you'll be shopping soon.

Joel (the psychic)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

Give yourself a couple weeks and then you'll be getting a new DAC. What with all that amp staring at you every day, begging you to hear just how good it can be.

Oh yeah, Bryan ... I feel you'll be shopping soon.

Joel (the psychic)










...Don't say that please, I beg of you.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
...Don't say that please, I beg of you.










Or, take baby steps and get MrLa's Constantine+ USB DAC for a mere 300 bills:

...










...

From all the threads I've read, it's an exceptionally smooth and musical DAC, many have referred to it as a Paradisea without the tube stage, supposedly a bit more detailed but just as resolved and musical.

I wouldn't suggest a tube DAC with that phat toaster you'll be sending too anyway.

Just some thoughts.

Have fun.

(But in all seriousness, I think the 0404 will be quite the worthwhile starter source for the SLAM amp; you could do a lot lot worse, that's for sure.

Just wait till you start switching out IC's; that's really gonna freak your ****3. Drove me crazy for a single day. I've settled for now, though ... but the sonic qualities were just so insanely different.)








Love this smack, mang. Fun stuff.


----------



## Namrac

Headfive thread is up, let's hope someone bites.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r* 
I'm thinking about getting some new cans. I'd like to try something with a different style then my grados though (sr225). Any suggestions?

Could try something a bit more relaxed and detailed, maybe Senn HD580/HD600, or AKG K601/K701s. An amp would serve all of them though.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gri3f3r* 
I'm thinking about getting some new cans. I'd like to try something with a different style then my grados though (sr225). Any suggestions?

What sort of music do you listen to? This would help in narrowing down a selection.


----------



## TheLegend

As mentioned earlier, I'm looking at upgrading my amp. I'm leaning toward tubes, Darkvoice 337 in particular.

Anyone else have suggestions?

Also, I want to get an interest check for a MisterX Mini^3. It's the one in my avatar. It was purchased on Head-Fi about 4 months ago and works perfectly.

//EDIT: Opinions on the Darkvoice 332?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, i may be interested, but it depends on my funds.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hmm, i may be interested, but it depends on my funds.

I'm probably looking at right around $100 shipped. It is still in great condition and works wonderfully.

Most Mini^3 amps go for around $100-120 depending on a few factors, but seeing as how mine is a MisterX it is guaranteed to be of better build quality than most.


----------



## Aura

Tyler, did you ever get a chance to take a further look at the PPX3?

I say that or the DV337. Both are terrific.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I'm probably looking at right around $100 shipped. It is still in great condition and works wonderfully.

Most Mini^3 amps go for around $100-120 depending on a few factors, but seeing as how mine is a MisterX it is guaranteed to be of better build quality than most.

at that price i think i would be very interested, when are you thinking?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Tyler, did you ever get a chance to take a further look at the PPX3?

I say that or the DV337. Both are terrific.

I just don't know about taking the leap for a $550 amp quite yet. I know I listed off the 337, but something tells me I'll be looking at the 332 initially.

Oh the choices.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well, i got s1rrahs' old foamies for his mod in the mail today, and they fit perfectly, makes them so much more comfortable then stock, tame the highs, and unlike my temp ones dont make them sound muddy.
i am quite pleased with them and would recommend this to anyone who finds the highs a bit to much at times, or finds their ears hurt after prolonged wear due to their ear coming in contact with the part inside the bowl pads.

thanks s1rrah


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
well, i got s1rrahs' old foamies for his mod in the mail today, and they fit perfectly, makes them so much more comfortable then stock, tame the highs, and unlike my temp ones dont make them sound muddy.
i am quite pleased with them and would recommend this to anyone who finds the highs a bit to much at times, or finds their ears hurt after prolonged wear due to their ear coming in contact with the part inside the bowl pads.

thanks s1rrah









Don't mention it buddy.

I can make more easy if I need them. The new DAC/amp combo has made the shack hack mod unnecessary for now.

I do prefer the foam for comfort sake, however and may experiement with something similar with an even more porous material (like panty hose or something).


----------



## p0isonapple

I guess I can now join









Just completed my order for a pair of HD555's + Zalman ZM-MIC 1.


----------



## s1rrah

*Confession:* Since getting my amp/DAC desktop rig going ... I've thought constantly that I should just sell my portable media player and forego portables altogether.

Then I remembered I had about two hours of grass cutting to do tomorrow ... and decided I'd keep the portable.


----------



## Aura

Sigh, I'm torn.

Sell the E-MU and upgrade to a superior DAC, or keep the E-MU and try out one of the highly-regarded budget CDP's (Marantz CD5001, Oppo 980, etc.)?

For some reason I'm not all that interested in DAC's that range in between $200 and $400. Keces? Meh. Musiland? Meh. That Constantine looked pretty good I suppose. Standalone CDP's just seem a lot more attractive to me in this price range.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sigh, I'm torn.

Sell the E-MU and upgrade to a superior DAC, or keep the E-MU and try out one of the highly-regarded budget CDP's (Marantz CD5001, Oppo 980, etc.)?

For some reason I'm not all that interested in DAC's that range in between $200 and $400. Keces? Meh. Musiland? Meh. That Constantine looked pretty good I suppose. Standalone CDP's just seem a lot more attractive to me in this price range.

My 2 cents? Computers break - and not being able to listen to music because your computer is broken really sucks. I'd grab a standalone.


----------



## Namrac

Well, due to the combination of having to blow ~$120 on my own birthday party and my phone dying, I'm not sure I'm going to be able to grab the stello after all... sigh... maybe a LD MKIII down the road or something.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
My 2 cents? Computers break - and not being able to listen to music because your computer is broken really sucks. I'd grab a standalone.

That is an excellent point. Lord knows I've had enough trouble with the E-MU already and soundcards are a pain as well.

A standalone makes a lot of sense considering my dorm room back at school. Instead of cramming the DAC and amp on my desk I can buy a small shelf and setup my headphone rig in a more accessible area. It's not like burning cd's takes a while either.

So yeah, I'm leaning heavily towards a CDP. Any recommendations Sean?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sigh, I'm torn.

Sell the E-MU and upgrade to a superior DAC, or keep the E-MU and try out one of the highly-regarded budget CDP's (Marantz CD5001, Oppo 980, etc.)?

For some reason I'm not all that interested in DAC's that range in between $200 and $400. Keces? Meh. Musiland? Meh. That Constantine looked pretty good I suppose. Standalone CDP's just seem a lot more attractive to me in this price range.


The Paradisea (and I'm sure, the non tube version, The Constantine) is a gazillion times better than the Musiland MD10. No competition in so far as musicality and image). I now know why folks were suggesting I get a non oversampling DAC as opposed to something like the MD10.

Live and learn.

Anyway, regarding the torn between two lovers problem:

My computer is my main transport. It's just too convenient as a library mechanism so all my CD's are turned into .FLACS.

That said.

I thought it wisest to get a decent external DAC (500-600 dollar range) and also have on hand a decent CD player (mine's a Sony DVP-C650D which I got for free from a family member). Since the CD player has optical/SPDIF output, even if my computer goes belly up, I can still use my external DAC which sounds slightly better to my ear than does the built in DAC of the Sony.

I have to say, though ... that Sony players built in DAC sounds pretty amazing. The headphone out on that player sounds nearly as good as my Paradisea ... just as detailed but not as round/full/warm and fun to listen too. Only drawback is the CDP doesn't do CD-R recorded discs.

But again ... back to the computer.

I just cannot get over how awesome it is to have everything at a mouse click away ... full lossless quality ... and everything arranged via an interface in a such a stellar library format.

That's why I went with the external DAC format.

Either way ...

You'll serve the Slam right.

BTW: The EMU is going to sound amazing with your SLAM.







Maybe wait until your first listen with the 0404 before deciding?

Have fun.


----------



## Namrac

Backed out of the Stello deal... and of course had to commit to the headfive deal, so now I get to go out of the 0404 for a while...









Oh well, these things happen, I suppose.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I thought it wisest to get a decent external DAC (500-600 dollar range) and also have on hand a decent CD player.


Couldn't agree more Joel. If I have my way I'd like to keep the E-MU and have a solid CDP as well.

Quote:



I have to say, though ... that Sony players built in DAC sounds pretty amazing. The headphone out on that player sounds nearly as good as my Paradisea ... just as detailed but not as round/full/warm and fun to listen too.


That tube section makes all the difference, doesn't it? Advantage Paradisea







.

Quote:



BTW: The EMU is going to sound amazing with your SLAM.







Maybe wait until your first listen with the 0404 before deciding?


Yeah, I'm gonna hold off until the amp arrives. At this point though I'm really quite sure that I'll be buying a CDP - I'm imagining the rig setup on a nice wooden shelf and it's making me drool. I'd love to be able to go to the corner of the room, sit on my sofa, and relax to the rig worry-free.

Thanks for the notes, much appreciated bro.


----------



## chailvr

I have a pair of ATH-A900's that need a new amp. I know not much can be had for under 120 but any suggestions?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chailvr*


I have a pair of ATH-A900's that need a new amp. I know not much can be had for under 120 but any suggestions?


Mini3 portable. It's DIY, so you'll need a builder (soloz for example).

I'm not sure how inexpensive a PIMETA can get, but if it's possible to have one dip to $120 I would consider that to be your best option. It's a DIY desktop amp with a ton of value from what I've heard.


----------



## chailvr

I've built a few CMOY's, how much skill is required for a MINI3?


----------



## s1rrah

Walker Audio Super Silver Treatment (SST)
_This stuff is *absolutely* legit:
_

...










...

*Test Platform:*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

*Source:* lossless .flac via Auzentech Prelude via digital coax
*Digital IC:* CryoTweaks 75 ohm Pure Silver Coaxial
*DAC:* MHDT Paradisea (tube DAC)
*Stereo/Analogue IC:* Audio Arts IC-3 Silver/Copper
*AMP:* Stello HP100
*Cans:* Grado RS1

...

About three hours ago I applied this 100 dollar per bottle goop to every one of my interconnects.

I also applied it to the pins on my Pardisea's tube.

The sonic differences are just insane.

In fact, I've since _*removed*_ it from the pins of my tube but I'll get to the hows and whys of that in a minute.

...

My roommate ordered this stuff a while back. I laughed at him. He went on and on about it but I still laughed.

I admit to being intrigued/bothered, though ... so I started reading every review I could find.

Funny thing ... I could find _nothing_ online to indicate that this was snake oil or even a negative comment at all.

Every reviewer, from *6 moons* to the casual consumer, all did nothing but laud praises on this unassuming (but rather expensive) bit of silver based goop.

So today, having read my fill of positive comments ... I took the plunge and lightly applied it to all of my interconnects, and ... the Pardisea's tube.

*First Listen...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

What I heard upon first listen equaled nothing short of a total transformation of the sound coming out of my headphone/amp/DAC.

The first thing that hit me was just how THICK and WARM sounding everything was. The overall sound image had become what I've heard described as 'syrupy' ... in a tubish sort of way ... and to my own ear, anyway ... to the extent of being not exactly to my liking.

I continued to listen ...

And then the positive changes began to become apparent ...

Much greater stereo imaging ... again ... quite startling, but this time in a very positive way.

Soundstage was improved.

And the bass .... ahhhh, so round and full and tight.

I really couldn't believe it.

The most dramatic positive impact is definitely in the soundstage/3D imaging area. Just uncanny how much better seperation there is.

Second in line would have to be the serious bass impact that the application of SST provided. Really huge bass, nice and tight but also really really big and powerful.

*Overtubed! ...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Anyway ... regarding the negative, 'syrupy' softness of everything ... I immediately suspected the tube.

I popped the tube out of my DAC and thoroughly cleaned the SST compound off of it's pins.

I popped the tube back in ...

And _*WHAM*_ ... right back to my well rounded and smooth but very detailed DAC.

Best I can figure it, the silver compound drastically enhanced the signal through the tube, thereby drastically enhancing the tubes influence over the sonic mix.

For fun, I reapplied the SST compound to the tube and listened; I found the same too thick and too warm/fuzzy image.

I then cleaned the tube pins again and reinserted ... and back to a well rounded, smooth but detailed mix.

_Absolutely astonishing._

...

Anyway ... skeptics be damned, this stuff works like a magic trick.

*Share the love...*
---------------------------------------------------------------------

As I might have mentioned ... I borrowed from my roommates supply to test this stuff.

But when I get a spare 100 bucks, I'm going to order my own bottle and once I get it we gotta set up some sort of mail-around agreement so you guys with rigs that could benefit from it can check it out.

It takes such a miniscule film/layer of the stuff to be effective that we could pass it around no problem without really making a dent in it.

Just a heads up yo!


----------



## Chipp

Alrighty Joel... Let's just say I'm more skeptical than usual about this one. Granted, you're the one hearing it and not me, but I'm having a hard time seeing how in the world a silver cream applied to contacts is going to make enough of an electrical difference to cause the sound change you're describing.

But hey - if it works for you, why not?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Alrighty Joel... Let's just say I'm more skeptical than usual about this one. Granted, you're the one hearing it and not me, but I'm having a hard time seeing how in the world a silver cream applied to contacts is going to make enough of an electrical difference to cause the sound change you're describing.

But hey - if it works for you, why not?










Dude. Me too.

That was a whole lot of typing BTW and no way would I do it because I'm bored.










Serious mojo mang.

PM me if you want to be first in the mail-around once I buy my own stash.










*EDIT:* oh yeah ... search around and read all the reviews online. Overwhelming ...


----------



## Aura

Excellent write-up Joel. $100 is _very_ steep though; for that price I'd rather improve the cables in my path and experiment with complete changes in the rig, rather than tweaks (though transformation annotates a pretty big change in your case).


----------



## CrackClocker

Yes it's very steep in my book, but I would like to try it! Although I agree with Aura that 100 dollars could be put to better use and speaking of that I just bought some hd650's for 170 dollars.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

170 bucks for 650s?
i want some at that price


----------



## Namrac

D::::::::::::::::

WHAT?

Want. Doooo want.


----------



## CrackClocker

Don't worry, I will post some pics of it later









Yeah I was just looking at the for sale section of head-fi like I always do, mind you I always miss the good deals. But this time my eyes were instantly laser focused on one thread, HD650's for sale, I was thinking in my head, it is probably going to be too pricey for me but why not check it out. I was the first person to view the thread and to my astonishment, the guy was selling them for 170!!!! I went nuts! I quickly sent him a pm and he said your the first person to pm, seconds later the payment was sent. All I can say is, I'm a happy man. All in a days work.

Not to mention I also have some Denon d2000's coming in, which I will attemp to Markl mod them. If only Denon would stop pushing back their shipping dates and get on with production.


----------



## Aura

Well-used, but well worth it. It's one of those deals that makes everyone else slap his forward in disgust upon finding out that they've already sold.

Congrats. Now go buy a Zu Mobius cable.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, nice find.
im always scared to go threw the for sale section there and here because i'm afraid i will buy stuff that i probably shouldn't be buying.
"oh, thats a good deal, a pair of k701s for only 250, done!"
"hey look, a paradisea for only 450! what a steal"
im bad at pacing my self.


----------



## CrackClocker

Haha, Schubie, I think I have upgradetitis or whatever that's called. Maybe I'm the one who should stop visiting those for sale forums. As for upgrading to the Zu Mobius cable, I think I need to find my wallet again, "Wallet? Where are you wallet?"


----------



## CrackClocker

Wow, the same guy who sold me my headphones is selling something S1rrah would buy in a heartbeat! http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...0v-aus-341059/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrackClocker*


Wow, the same guy who sold me my headphones is selling something S1rrah would buy in a heartbeat! http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...0v-aus-341059/


390 and change is a steal for that. Didn't seem to last very long.


----------



## s1rrah

It's Gone, folks.

Off to an OCN Headphone Club member:
...










*Made by RAMElectronics..*
...

Cable is about six feet, BTW.

FYI.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
(though transformation annotates a pretty big change in your case).

The affect on the tube was preposterous. Really. Literally doubled the tubes influence over the mix.

As I mentioned ... I didn't like it and quickly removed all traces from the tube pins.

Back to normal.

Anyway, I am going to apply some to another tube I have that I find to be far too thin and grainy in the Paradisea ... see if that same signal boost which equaled too much tube in my current setup might not translate to just the right affect with this other tube.

Interesting tweak to be sure.


----------



## Sanders54

I have Koss SB/45 headset.


----------



## Aura

My plans if the E-MU lacks upon adding the SP:

ESI [email protected] and standalone cdp.

I'm kind of banking on the SR225 and D2000 to scale exceptionally well with the amp, because I'd rather focus on my sources right now in an attempt to somewhat balance out my rig. The [email protected] looks sweet as hell - I want to buy it first and do an A vs. B between it and the E-MU. Whichever does the best stays with me. Yes, I know I won't be using the swappable I/O function because I'm sticking with a single-ended rig, but whatever quality might be lying in its opamp greatly interests me.

I need Jacob to get back from his trip and recommend me a standalone cdp, like right now







.

Joel - did you just randomly send out a cable to someone in the club?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel - did you just randomly send out a cable to someone in the club?









CrackClocker got it with a OCN discount.









...

EDIT: BTW ... that Juli card is so pretty.


----------



## CrackClocker

Hot deals don't last very long


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
CrackClocker got it with a OCN discount.









...

EDIT: BTW ... that Juli card is so pretty.

Lol, gotcha.

I wouldn't put it past you to send out cables to a fellow headphone-maniac for free, so I couldn't be sure. You gracious fellow







.

Yeah, I kind of want to move back to an internal card. Screw the Chaintech, might as well keep a professional-grade card in my pc.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Lol, gotcha.

I wouldn't put it past you to send out cables to a fellow headphone-maniac for free, so I couldn't be sure. You gracious fellow







.

Yeah, I kind of want to move back to an internal card. Screw the Chaintech, might as well keep a professional-grade card in my pc.

I needed to get some change in my paypal so I could pay for some ERS paper.
15 bucks; *almost* free, anyway...


----------



## CrackClocker

I can't take it anymore! I haven't even received the hd650's and now I am buying a cable for them. The Stefan Audio Art Equinox cable. The same guy is selling it to me for 140 shipped, can I resist? Definitely not.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 
I can't take it anymore! I haven't even received the hd650's and now I am buying a cable for them. The Stefan Audio Art Equinox cable. The same guy is selling it to me for 140 shipped, can I resist? Definitely not.


We should start a 12 step program or something.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
We should start a 12 step program or something.










Even that might not help.


----------



## wigseryc

Hey guys, what's the general consensus on the Senneiser RS / Other series of cordless 'phones?

Can't imagine them being awesome myself, but am drawn the the lack of wires for some reason.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Hey guys, what's the general consensus on the Senneiser RS / Other series of cordless 'phones?

Can't imagine them being awesome myself, but am drawn the the lack of wires for some reason.


I believe they're good as far as wireless headphones go, but that's not very far.


----------



## wigseryc

Didn't think so. Weighing up my options see. I'm thinking about looking for a new set of cans, preferably full sized ones that cover the entire ear.

The search continues.


----------



## s1rrah

@ X-fi owners:

...

As you may know already ... I use my X-fi to send a digital signal to my desktop DAC.

When messing around with the X-fi control panel, I notice I can change the master sampling rate from 44.1khz up to 96khz.

...










...

Each time I do this, my DAC's synch light flickers and then locks. I'm guessing it has to re-synch/re-lock the signal each time I make a sampling rate change.

What I'm wondering is whether this is, essentially the same as introducing an upsampler into the chain of devices.









I swear there is a marked difference in the sound when I change, mid-song, between 44.1khz and 96khz. The 96khz setting sounds a bit more high frequency heavy. A bit sharper. Not necessarily better or worse, just more of an edge to things. Maybe I'm just imagining it, dunno.

So is this basically an upsampler type capability of the X-fi?

I was using Foobar with the Secret Rabbit code software upsampler which I found to be an interesting DSP plug in to play with.

Is this X-fi setting doing the same thing?

Just curious.


----------



## Chipp

Yes - you're basically introducing an upsampler into your audio chain. That could be particularly handy when using DSP or other processing, as the DSP can be applied more times within a given segment of the song (often mitigating the overly flat sound that can be a telltale of digital processing).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Yes - you're basically introducing an upsampler into your audio chain. That could be particularly handy when using DSP or other processing, as the DSP can be applied more times within a given segment of the song (often mitigating the overly flat sound that can be a telltale of digital processing).


Thanks.

BTW: could you describe a brief scenario as an example of the bit you mention regarding the DSP being "applied more times"? Sounds interesting but I confess to not knowing a whole lot about the digital music thing.


----------



## Chipp

Khz is waves per second - the signal from the original source is sent more times per second (96,000 instead of 44,100). Since the source is only 44.1k, there will be no audible difference if all other factors are kept the same. This is because you are basically making duplicates of every few waves because in the original file, there is only so much information. I will try and make a diagram that explains that better, I know I did a terrible job.

So, when you are applying some DSP (let's just say a reverb to keep it simple) your reverb effect will be applied 96000 times per second instead of 44100 times. Though the music is not changed and will sound the same as the lower bandwidth file, the reverb will be more uniform on the high bandwidth file because it is being applied to smaller pieces of the original recording.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Khz is waves per second - the signal from the original source is sent more times per second (96,000 instead of 44,100). Since the source is only 44.1k, there will be no audible difference if all other factors are kept the same. This is because you are basically making duplicates of every few waves because in the original file, there is only so much information. I will try and make a diagram that explains that better, I know I did a terrible job.

So, when you are applying some DSP (let's just say a reverb to keep it simple) your reverb effect will be applied 96000 times per second instead of 44100 times. Though the music is not changed and will sound the same as the lower bandwidth file, the reverb will be more uniform on the high bandwidth file because it is being applied to smaller pieces of the original recording.


Thanks for the breakdown, Chipp ... makes perfect sense.

I'd rep you if I could.









...

*On another note:*

Since getting my Paradisea DAC, I've wondered why on earth my particular version has 2.2uf output caps when MHDT Labs states quite clearly on their website that the early versions of the Paradisea shipped with 1.5uf caps and the newer versions are shipping with 2.0uf output caps.

In fact, one of the main marketing tools MHDT uses to pimp the newer Paradiseas is the upgrade from 1.5uf to 2.0uf output caps.

So whyfore my uber fat 2.2uf output caps?

...










...

So earlier I emailed the builder of my DAC with some questions.

Much to my surprise, he emailed back almost immediately:

...

Quote:



_
Hi Joel,

Output cap can be 0.47uf ~ 10uf

Few Paradisea install 2.2uf, mostly 2.0uf.

The larger value of output cap results in more apparent low frequency response (bass).

Some will think 2.2uf is adequate; some think it is to much bass.

Some even use 10uf.

Finally, I decide to use 2.0uf.

Thanks!!

Best Regards,
Jiun-Hsien
Mhdt Labs _


...

Well ...

For what it's worth.

I think the 2.2uf output caps are *PERFECT* in so far as bass presence. Especially with my RS1's!

Very taught and natural bass and also very up front and accessible without any EQ'ing necessary.

...

Anyway ...

It's fun when a bit of gear offers up some mysteries!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

its always nice to get a response, let alone a quick and detailed response.


----------



## s1rrah

Funny thing.

I just found out that the first experimental versions of the Paradisea were dubbed "The Digital Password," by it's creators.

They called it this because it was their custom crafted solution to the problem of digital sounding, digital music.

They considered it a password back to listenable and musical content.

Also cool: The engineers of the Paradisea DAC go by the aliases of "Mouse, Horse, Dog, and Tiger."

(Funny).

Anyway ...

I got that last bit from a fairly recent new review of the Paradisea DAC at positive-reviews.com:

*Here's the New Review*

It's a good read.

Fairly accurate.


----------



## Namrac

Tonight's the last night with the Headfive before it ships out to its new owner... I'm gonna miss it.









Thinking about my audio future... flirting with the idea of the soon-to-be-released Little Dot MKVI balanced tube amp, which is set to come out in a couple weeks at the incredibly attractive price of $700... pair that with an ESI [email protected] and proper cabling and I'd have a balanced setup for not much more than $1000. D:

Or I could just keep the E-Mu and get a kickass single ended amp. I dunno anymore. Amps are easily the most difficult choice...


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Sean, just do the right thing, and get a MKIII. At your age, there's no need to delve into balanced set ups, or single components well over $500. Just get a good single-ended set up for those 580s, including a recable, and then maybe get a balanced set up on some HD650s some day down the road.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Sean, just do the right thing, and get a MKIII. At your age, there's no need to delve into balanced set ups, or single components well over $500. Just get a good single-ended set up for those 580s, including a recable, and then maybe get a balanced set up on some HD650s some day down the road.


Don't lecture me about delving, Mr. Giant-ass-tv-for-my-new-PS3









MKIII is on the very low end of what I'd be looking at if I go single ended. MKIVse would be much more likely.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Fine, just don't be silly. Just remember, something very nice is probably going to be broken by drunk roommates next year.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Tonight's the last night with the Headfive before it ships out to its new owner... I'm gonna miss it.









Thinking about my audio future... flirting with the idea of the soon-to-be-released Little Dot MKVI balanced tube amp, which is set to come out in a couple weeks at the incredibly attractive price of $700... pair that with an ESI [email protected] and proper cabling and I'd have a balanced setup for not much more than $1000. D:

Or I could just keep the E-Mu and get a kickass single ended amp. I dunno anymore. Amps are easily the most difficult choice...


One of the best things I've ever read regarding headphone amps was from a review of the Headamp GS1 (I think) ...

The reviewer was very careful to explain how he expected any given amp to 'disappear' in regards to the delivery of the music.

That it should not 'color' or affect the music in any way, that it should accurately amplify/transmit the signal and otherwise give no indication of it's presence in the transmission chain.

In other words, it should be genuinely neutral, merely conveying the signal/music/sound as faithfully (to the original recording) as possible while adding no other secondary qualities to the mix.

Said reviewer lauded the reviewed amp with praise for being able to do just that (it was either the GS1 or the Stello, can't remember).

Anyway ...

That's exactly how I'd like my amp to behave.

...

*In regards to digital music in general (IMHO):*

...

I count the DAC as the most important component in forming a sonic image.

Secondly, I count the amplifier as that which needs to simply communicate the image faithfully and accurately (and then? Disappear.







).

...

Good luck with your quest, friend.

Be sure to post a nice bit of commentary if you pick up the Little Dot!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Sean, just do the right thing, and get a MKIII. At your age, there's no need to delve into balanced set ups, or single components well over $500. Just get a good single-ended set up for those 580s, including a recable, and then maybe get a balanced set up on some HD650s some day down the road.


I beg to differ. He's going 4-channel at some point, so he might as well save now and get it over with. I'm a big believer in stretching for what you really want (my D2 was an exception I guess) rather than trying to delay the inevitable. As for single components costing over 5 bills - there's a reason and plenty of justification to go with it.

On the topic of plans:

I did a lot of thinking and I got my mind made up as much as it ever will be.

Goodbye E-MU, hello CD5001. I suck it up and stick with the cdp rig for the rest of the year (because the Marantz is going to sound so terrible







) and save up for my heart's desire, which is VDA2 + VAC1.

The flexibility that the VDA will give me is really going to be something. It will allow me to use the Marantz simply as a transport (which it can more than handle) and run optical to the VDA and let it do all the dirty work instead. I can also use it in the *normal* way and let my pc have a role in the rig when I want it to.

I probably wouldn't have switched up my plans if I didn't find a CD5001 for < $200 last night. Certified refurb w/ 1 year warranty is plenty assurance for me.

Fun times lay ahead.

...Well, for me. Not so much for the wallet.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


One of the best things I've ever read regarding headphone amps was from a review of the Headamp GS1 (I think) ...

The reviewer was very careful to explain how he expected any given amp to 'disappear' in regards to the delivery of the music.

That it should not 'color' or affect the music in any way, that it should accurately amplify/transmit the signal and otherwise give no indication of it's presence in the transmission chain.

In other words, it should be genuinely neutral, merely conveying the signal/music/sound as faithfully (to the original recording) as possible while adding no other secondary qualities to the mix.

Said reviewer lauded the reviewed amp with praise for being able to do just that (it was either the GS1 or the Stello, can't remember).

Anyway ...

That's exactly how I'd like my amp to behave.

...

*In regards to digital music in general (IMHO):*

...

I count the DAC as the most important component in forming a sonic image.

Secondly, I count the amplifier as that which needs to simply communicate the image faithfully and accurately (and then? Disappear.







).

...

Good luck with your quest, friend.

Be sure to post a nice bit of commentary if you pick up the Little Dot!











As much as Justin's amps impress me (the AE-2 through GS-X, all of them, beautiful and apparently nothing short of fantastic sounding), his habit of forcing customers to wait months and months and months for their hyper-expensive amps does not. If I ever buy a headamp product, it will be used.

And I agree that source is certainly more important in the grand scheme of things than the amp, but "faithful" reproduction of a recording has never really been my goal. Fun sounding, liquid, warm, smooth music that lifts me up and takes me away? Yes please.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Fun sounding, liquid, warm, smooth music that lifts me up and takes me away? Yes please.










TUBES


----------



## Namrac

After some scheming, and some assistance from Bryan, I figured out what I'm doing =D

Step 1) Buy Little Dot MKII
Step 2) Sell E-MU/Trade for ESI [email protected]
Step 3) Get a balanced, 1/4" terminated cable
Step 4) Buy ANOTHER MKII, and run a super-sexy, low-price balanced setup. =D

It's a bit gutsy, given the whole two-identical-amp thing, but it's cheap and it's awesome and I want it.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


After some scheming, and some assistance from Bryan, I figured out what I'm doing =D

Step 1) Buy Little Dot MKII
Step 2) Sell E-MU/Trade for ESI [email protected]
Step 3) Get a balanced, 1/4" terminated cable
Step 4) Buy ANOTHER MKII, and run a super-sexy, low-price balanced setup. =D

It's a bit gutsy, given the whole two-identical-amp thing, but it's cheap and it's awesome and I want it.










YES


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

that ESI [email protected] card looks awesome, after i get thelegends amp in the next few weeks i would be searching for a sound card, and as recommended a few weeks back i was considering the 0404, how does the [email protected] compare?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


that ESI [email protected] card looks awesome, after i get thelegends amp in the next few weeks i would be searching for a sound card, and as recommended a few weeks back i was considering the 0404, how does the [email protected] compare?


I'm not sure, to be honest, but it's basically the cheapest source with balanced output, which has always been a fascination of mine. I imagine they'd be more or less comparable, but the [email protected]'s interior placement opens it up to more problems for interference.


----------



## Xecuter2

:0 I just noticed that I am not in the list :/
I have Beyer Dynamic dt770 80 ohm, love these cans


----------



## WBaS

Just joined your ranks. Finally got myself some HD555's and I love them. Add me please


----------



## wigseryc

How are they? On the verge of buying some myself.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


How are they? On the verge of buying some myself.


HD555s? They're very nice, neutral, relaxed, detailed, and a very wide soundstage. However, they'll be quite a change from SR60s, and for just a bit more you should be able to find HD580s, which are a huuuuuge step up, especially when properly amped.


----------



## Cordova

AKG K81DJ
Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 3


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


HD555s? They're very nice, neutral, relaxed, detailed, and a very wide soundstage. However, they'll be quite a change from SR60s, and for just a bit more you should be able to find HD580s, which are a huuuuuge step up, especially when properly amped.


Nam you are a supreme being.

In what ways will the be different to my 60's ?

Also, what would be my best choice y'reckon? Bearing in mind that i have no proper dedicated amp, just a cd seperates system which i run my pc sound through..

edit - woooah, HD580's are 3 times the price on the two websites i could find them being sold on.. Don't think i'll be buying them.

Also, thinking of getting my 555's from *Play.com* with free delivery etc. Any Brits know of anywhere cheaper to get a-hold of some??

edit 2 - UK peoples, would anybody be interested in a pair of SR60's with a slight melt on the headband, if i were to consider selling them??


----------



## phospholipid

Someone, find me cheap DT 770 pros. please. ill give you... stuff ? :]


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Nam you are a supreme being.

In what ways will the be different to my 60's ?

Also, what would be my best choice y'reckon? Bearing in mind that i have no proper dedicated amp, just a cd seperates system which i run my pc sound through..

edit - woooah, HD580's are 3 times the price on the two websites i could find them being sold on.. Don't think i'll be buying them.

Also, thinking of getting my 555's from *Play.com* with free delivery etc. Any Brits know of anywhere cheaper to get a-hold of some??

edit 2 - UK peoples, would anybody be interested in a pair of SR60's with a slight melt on the headband, if i were to consider selling them??


Forgot about the completely outrageous deals UK'ers get on HD555s... somewhere was selling them for like 27 pounds... in the states, HD555s are about $100-110 new, and you can find HD580s for roughly $150 (mine were $154 shipped), and the difference in quality is very much worth the extra $40.

The HD555 will have a more spacious, but reserved sound. It won't be as in your face, and there's more bass, although if the SR60's like the SR80, it won't be quite as punchy. It's fairly even and natural sounding, if a bit airy, but coming from Grados, that shouldn't be an issue.

The only thing you might not like is how laid back they are in comparison. They are extremely relaxed, the grados are extremely energetic.

Here is the site selling them for 27 pounds, don't know how trustworthy/reliable they are though.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Someone, find me cheap DT 770 pros. please. ill give you... stuff ? :]


I love your signature.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Splendid detailed response and link to a sketchy site i don't think im gonna trust.


Nam i think you have convinced me to buy these. Day and a half's wages down the pan, but i reckon it might be worth it.


----------



## Mxbn0

would my Koss Ksc-75's be considered as audiophilic? ino they only cost 50 Aud, but my god they sound good. the Flac's which i do have, sound like the concert


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I love your signature.










Thanks there chief ;]

*Add more headphones to my list:* JVC HA-FX-66A (Air Cushions)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mxbn0*


would my Koss Ksc-75's be considered as audiophilic? ino they only cost 50 Aud, but my god they sound good. the Flac's which i do have, sound like the concert


In my opinion, sure. They're a darned good pair of earphones for the price of admission.


----------



## Aura

Everyone from the Mid-West - READ THIS.

It's not a sure thing yet, but it's pretty safe to say that it's going to happen. Stacy, whom I've might previously, is a great girl who is going to serve as a wonderful hostess for this gathering. If you are at all interested, set aside August 2nd to make this trip.

Joel - it's less than a month's notice, but maybe you have contacts you can utilize in Chicago? If it is at all possible for you to make it to this meet, lmk.


----------



## thecool85

Sounds like I need to call my cousin Ron and tell him I'm coming to visit. He just had a little girl so I could go under the pretense that I'm visiting my new cousin







.

I can see it now:

My cousin and his wife: "We're so happy you could come visit, Julian. Come see your new cousin... Julian? ... Julian?

Me:*Surreptitiously making my way out the front door to avoid the somewhat guilty feeling of being caught going to meet up with total strangers in lieu of spending time with my cousin and his family*

Sometimes its just important to realize what your priorities are







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

computer and sound gear > everything else?
.
.
.
sounds like you have your priorities in order


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Sounds like I need to call my cousin Ron and tell him I'm coming to visit. He just had a little girl so I could go under the pretense that I'm visiting my new cousin







.

I can see it now:

My cousin and his wife: "We're so happy you could come visit, Julian. Come see your new cousin... Julian? ... Julian?

Me:*Surreptitiously making my way out the front door to avoid the somewhat guilty feeling of being caught going to meet up with total strangers in lieu of spending time with my cousin and his family*

Sometimes its just important to realize what your priorities are







.


Just go to your cousins first, then get "lost" on the way home.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Sounds like I need to call my cousin Ron and tell him I'm coming to visit. He just had a little girl so I could go under the pretense that I'm visiting my new cousin







.

I can see it now:

My cousin and his wife: "We're so happy you could come visit, Julian. Come see your new cousin... Julian? ... Julian?

Me:*Surreptitiously making my way out the front door to avoid the somewhat guilty feeling of being caught going to meet up with total strangers in lieu of spending time with my cousin and his family*

Sometimes its just important to realize what your priorities are







.


Lol. This club is definitely where you belong







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Everyone from the Mid-West - READ THIS.

It's not a sure thing yet, but it's pretty safe to say that it's going to happen. Stacy, whom I've might previously, is a great girl who is going to serve as a wonderful hostess for this gathering. If you are at all interested, set aside August 2nd to make this trip.

Joel - it's less than a month's notice, but maybe you have contacts you can utilize in Chicago? If it is at all possible for you to make it to this meet, lmk.


I have some friends in Chicago that I could stay with.

Just have to figure out the money and gear transport.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## soloz2

speaking of meets, looks like a date has been chosen for the next Tornoto meet. July 26th.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

they have toronto meets?
once i get some gear and a car i will have to try and make one


----------



## Aura

So it turns out that cdp's are second only to amps in terms of bombarding me with choices. Here's what came out on top:










Should be arriving early next week. I hope to have a PS-1 added as well so I can do come comparisons.

Jacob - as it turns out that NAD I was looking at was actually a C521i, not a BEE. So I decided to pass and grab the Marantz instead.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


So it turns out that cdp's are second only to amps in terms of bombarding me with choices. Here's what came out on top:










Should be arriving early next week. I hope to have a PS-1 added as well so I can do come comparisons.

Jacob - as it turns out that NAD I was looking at was actually a C521i, not a BEE. So I decided to pass and grab the Marantz instead.










you're getting my CDP?!?! I sold it a few months ago and I think you'll be the 3rd person to get it after me... oh, btw.... I have a lifetime warranty for it


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*









you're getting my CDP?!?! I sold it a few months ago and I think you'll be the 3rd person to get it after me... oh, btw.... I have a lifetime warranty for it










Sorry, bad phrasing on my part. It's not the exact one you owned, just a plain old CD5001







.

Wait though, is that a pic of yours that I posted? I found it on HF and thought it was a real nice pic so that's why I included it.


----------



## thecool85

Not to detract from the excitement surrounding these meets, but I've been spending a fair amount of time over the past few weeks attempting to put together a tentative plan of action for introducing myself into the world of headphone audiophilia.

As much as I love my Koss SB-40s, I'm nearing the point in time where I'll be taking the plunge into a bigger and better/more expensive world. I have a few hang ups in my plan, but I've made the decision to take it slow at first (or as slow as my relatively obsessive personality will allow







).

I've decided that my first headphone purchase will either be a pair of denon d2ks or a pair of audio technica ad900s. The reason for this decision being that both pair of headphones are low impedence, and from my understanding, they sound decent enough without an amp. When I do get an amp, they'll scale well enough as to warrant their initial purchase over the less expensive entry level phones (hd 555s, a700s, ad700s etc.). That being said, I'm leaning toward the denons.

I'll be upgrading my source very soon(not hard when its onboard sound lol) as well, but I've been racking by brain about whether to pick up a soundcard or a usb dac. I'm well aware that the dac will sound better, but since a lot of the higher end dacs that I see myself upgrading to accept either optical or coaxial spdif as opposed to usb, I thought it might be more futureproof to make my initial purchase a high end soundcard (prelude, claro + etc.) that will act as a bit perfect transport when I upgrade my system.

Later down the road (not too much later I hope), I'll pick up a decent amp and have something resembling a decent setup.

Hopefully I didn't bore you all with that, but I've spent so much time thinking about this, that I had to share it with someone who doesn't think I'm crazy (My mom literally laughs at me when I start talking about headphones).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


(or as slow as my relatively obsessive personality will allow







).


I can already tell you'll do fine around these parts.










...

Anyway ...

I think the Denon's would make a great intro set of cans.

Not too familiar with the Audiotechnicas (but I *do* have a couple of their mics!)









...

Welcome.


----------



## phospholipid

oh god, i can get a brand new pair of SE 530's for 240, legally, with warranty as its not being bought over ebay GOIIIH


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


oh god, i can get a brand new pair of SE 530's for 240, legally, with warranty as its not being bought over ebay GOIIIH


Warranty = Shure Authorized Dealer.

If they can't claim that, then you don't have a warranty.

Sort of sucks, but when they come through ... Shure really comes through.










...

I've been toying with the idea of selling my own Shure SE530's since I mostly just listen to my desktop rig nowadays. The new DAC and amp have totally ruined my portable listening satisfaction.










...

Anyway ...

I'll PM you if I get ready to sell my SE530s.

Will be around 200 bucks and will come with a Circuit City receipt (with well over a year left on the warranty date).


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

200?
don't they normally go for ~450?
if so that's a fantastic deal.


----------



## Namrac

Planning on ordering the first LD MKII by the end of next week, really looking forward to it.









0404's headphone out doesn't sound bad... but... it's not particularly good either. A lot of subtle disadvantages that add up to a much blander and less engaging sound.


----------



## Kamzu

Hey guys, can I join the club with my HD280s? =D


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sorry, bad phrasing on my part. It's not the exact one you owned, just a plain old CD5001







.

Wait though, is that a pic of yours that I posted? I found it on HF and thought it was a real nice pic so that's why I included it.


Yeah, that's a picture I took.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Warranty = Shure Authorized Dealer.

If they can't claim that, then you don't have a warranty.

I've been toying with the idea of selling my own Shure SE530's since I mostly just listen to my desktop rig nowadays. The new DAC and amp have totally ruined my portable listening satisfaction.

I'll PM you if I get ready to sell my SE530s.

Will be around 200 bucks and will come with a Circuit City receipt (with well over a year left on the warranty date).


It is a Shure authorized dealer







but let me know anyways, by the time i can purchase it [after my DT770's], my guy might not be working there anymore :O. I want the DT's for the bus, since next semester ill be on a bus a total of 4 hours a day ;[


----------



## TheLegend

I just saw Stacy's meet on Head-Fi. Hopefully I can go, but I may have a softball tournament.

Bryan, if I go, we should be somewhere before and carpool in granted you aren't backtracking. Sean, you too if it's convenient.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I just saw Stacy's meet on Head-Fi. Hopefully I can go, but I may have a softball tournament.

Bryan, if I go, we should be somewhere before and carpool in granted you aren't backtracking. Sean, you too if it's convenient.










Not sure I'll make it to this one, given that it's 4 hours (each way) and it's my housemate's birthday. I'll have to sort things out.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


oh god, i can get a brand new pair of SE 530's for 240, legally, with warranty as its not being bought over ebay GOIIIH


*WHERE?!*


----------



## s1rrah

Anyone in the market for a USB/Optical DAC and an amp to go along with it, and if you have 350 bucks laying around to blow.
*
You really couldn't go wrong by picking up this used Headroom Coda & Overture amp/dac combo at Head-fi:*

...










...

This pair sold new for 600+ back when it was released and the amp has been upgraded with the optional "desktop" module (whatever that means, I'm sure it meant even more of an investment, knowing Headroom)









I couldn't imagine a better amp/DAC combo for that price.

I also can't believe nobody has bought it.

I'm trying to restrain my trigger finger, myself.

Just a friendly heads up.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Anyone in the market for a USB/Optical DAC and an amp to go along with it, and if you have 350 bucks laying around to blow.
*
You really couldn't go wrong by picking up this used Headroom Coda & Overture amp/dac combo at Head-fi:*

...










...

This pair sold new for 600+ back when it was released and the amp has been upgraded with the optional "desktop" module (whatever that means, I'm sure it meant even more of an investment, knowing Headroom)









I couldn't imagine a better amp/DAC combo for that price.

I also can't believe nobody has bought it.

I'm trying to restrain my trigger finger, myself.

Just a friendly heads up.











I could imagine a better setup









Granted I heavn't heard either, but anyone who's followed my posts will note that I've caught the DIY bug (now I just need more time and $$$) 
But I've heard great reports about the new TPA Buffalo DAC, and you can configure it for optical/coax/usb input (or a combo) and it can drive headphones fairly easily.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


*WHERE?!*


i knows a guy ;]


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


i knows a guy ;]


Is there more than 1 set?


----------



## wigseryc

My HD555's arrived today and my word are they comfortable. The velour earpad things and the full-sized cup are simply wonderful to wear. And wear them i will, for the rest of the day and night.

Much nicer to wear than my SR-60's. Also appear to be of a superior build quality to my Grados. So far, i am rather impressed.

Nifty box too.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


My HD555's arrived today and my word are they comfortable. The velour earpad things and the full-sized cup are simply wonderful to wear. And wear them i will, for the rest of the day and night.

Much nicer to wear than my SR-60's. Also appear to be of a superior build quality to my Grados. So far, i am rather impressed.

Nifty box too.


I couldn't figure out the box, wound up tearing it to get to them.









But yes, HD555s are still the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. They just disappear on your head.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I couldn't figure out the box, wound up tearing it to get to them.









But yes, HD555s are still the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn. They just disappear on your head.


Lol. There's a tab on the top of the box, pull it up and the front will "unlock" and open up.


----------



## killnine

I got some Sennheiser 595s =) w00t.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Is there more than 1 set?


but of course!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killnine*


I got some Sennheiser 595s =) w00t.


Congrats!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


but of course!


Will he sell me a pair?


----------



## s1rrah

So my brand new v.2.0 Paradisea DAC is officially in the air (coming from Taiwan). The builder gave me 100 bucks off the new unit price since I already have one that he claims is one of the earliest units they built; good folks to do biz with though the english is hit or miss







.

I plan to A/B this newer version with my older version in order to discern if the different sized caps, new torroidal transformer and different OPAMP (also has a socket for easy rolling) will make any differences over my early version DAC.

He's also shipping me an extra set of new, slightly larger than stock, output caps on the chance I want to mod it later.

Hope to see it by Monday or Tuesday ...

Yay.


----------



## Namrac

That's really cool that he gave you a discount, nice to see companies that care about customers.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That's really cool that he gave you a discount, nice to see companies that care about customers.










Pretty generous fellow. It's actually 4 guys with other jobs who make DAC's as a second 'labor of love,' type endeavor.

He actually shipped the DAC yesterday ... before I'd even payed him for it.

I've had to wait for some gay paypal credit card verification process to complete (took like three days) since the amount was over my non-verified limit.

He went ahead and shipped anyway.

I should have asked if I could get the Havana for the same price and then make payments to cover the remained; I'm sure he'd have done it. The Havana is an OPAMPless, reference DAC from the same company ... goes for 900+ rather than the Paradisea's 600 bucks.

Oh well ... maybe he'll mail me one to demo a bit later.


----------



## Aura

Both my MPX3 and CD5001 should arrive Monday.

... yeah, I'm not going into work that day.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Both my MPX3 and CD5001 should arrive Monday.

... yeah, I'm not going into work that day.












I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

I have had my HD 280 Pro headphones now for almost 3 years, and they are still going strong.


----------



## Nubcake

I can has join? I got my first set of cans evar. ATH-AD700's for $80 new, I couldn't resist.


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Update i just bought the HD650's


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ThePaperRoute*


Update i just bought the HD650's


Nice.







What are you driving them with?


----------



## ThePaperRoute

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Nice.







What are you driving them with?


The Little Dot mk V


----------



## s1rrah

Save over $130,000 !!

...

We're such small, lovely fish in this big pond.


----------



## soloz2

cause I can afford those....


----------



## Aura

For anyone interested -

My SR225 and E-MU 0404 are up for sale.

I have my reasons







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
For anyone interested -

My SR225 and E-MU 0404 are up for sale.

I have my reasons







.

Your secret is (almost) safe with me!


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I have my reasons







.

If the funds aren't going towards a VDA-2 or some DX1000s then I'm not sure I care to hear them







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
If the funds aren't going towards a VDA-2 or some DX1000s then I'm not sure I care to hear them







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks like a good deal, if they are not gone in a few weeks (almost certain the 0404 will be at that price) i would be interested


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









You sly boots







.


----------



## soloz2

for once I feel out of the loop...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Save over $130,000 !!

...

We're such small, lovely fish in this big pond.










Tsk, tsk.

"show the world just how serious you take your music."

Shame that enjoying music is often reduced to the same commercialization as most everything else in life.


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Apparently those speakers weigh 880lbs a piece. I'd hate to be the UPS guy who had to lug that to some guy's doorstep...


----------



## s1rrah

Factory sealed, brand new Grado RS-1's for $550.00.

Killer deal:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/rs...9/#post4464093

...

FYI.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Factory sealed, brand new Grado RS-1's for $550.00.

Killer deal:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/rs...9/#post4464093

...

FYI.


hmm... that's my every day price


----------



## Aura

So I worked on the D2's for like 4 hours today, then came back home to find both the CD5001 and MPX3 sitting in my living room.

So much at once is kind of overwhelming. I'll get impressions up once I've listened for an appropriate amount of music. I will say that the MPX3 adds an absurd amount of transparency/detail on top of the E-MU.

Jacob - I'm gonna give you a call later tonight if it's alright.


----------



## s1rrah

@Aura: I'm dieing over here. Throw me a bone. _SOMETHING!_










...

*Gratuitoius pr0n shot v.7121*

...










...

Mother's milk.


----------



## soloz2

I built a power supply last night







and I'm currently working on a couple cables.

does that count for anything?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I built a power supply last night







and I'm currently working on a couple cables.

does that count for anything?


Building power supplies is about as 37173 as it gets in my book







(torroidal or otherwise?)

I'm itching to hear his thoughts on the new rig!


----------



## s1rrah

BTW, if any of you like those "audiophile demo" CD's that are floating around ... ala Ultrasone, ala Chesky Records, etc. ... then check this out.

(I love those demo CD's BTW ... even though they generally feature music I'd never buy; I like the demo's cause they are generally pretty good system benchmark tracks, having insanely low noise floors and great overall dynamic sonics)

That said ...

If you sign up for an account at *HDtracks.com* (no credit card info necessary), you get a free 8 .flac demo CD download.

I'm listening to the tracks now. It's right up the Chesky Records demonstration disc alley.

Very nice sounding tracks. Really good demo material.

Just a little heads up.

Otherwise, they don't have too much material album wise, to purchase ... but they seem to have lots of the Chesky Records stuff ... which I'll most likely pick up since it's only about 11 bucks an album.

FYI.


----------



## soloz2

for anyone looking for a better source:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=34432

Onix CD5SE... should be better than the $600 Music Hall CD25.2


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@Aura: I'm dieing over here. Throw me a bone. _SOMETHING!_


I know, sorry about being slow. I have my major impressions of the rig already decided upon, just trying to find some more nuances before I make any concrete descriptions. I would've thrown out a bunch of pics had I not misplaced the charger for the camera (naturally it can't just charge via USB, damn manufacturers...). I'll try and get as much up as I can tomorrow afternoon.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I know, sorry about being slow. I have my major impressions of the rig already decided upon, just trying to find some more nuances before I make any concrete descriptions. I would've thrown out a bunch of pics had I not misplaced the charger for the camera (naturally it can't just charge via USB, damn manufacturers...). I'll try and get as much up as I can tomorrow afternoon.

Best wishes everyone.












I'm still wanting to see a pic of Soloz' power supply.

Much less your sick arse PPX setup.










(still listening to a shuffle track Chesky Records demo mix; that HDtracks site is legit; I already spent twenty bucks!)


----------



## Chipp

Do any of you guys have thoughts (good, bad, or indifferent) on Pete's "Starving Student" hybrid? I've been toying with the idea of taking one on as a project.









BTW - thanks for the link to the demo tracks, Joel.







Always looking to expand my library of those.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Do any of you guys have thoughts (good, bad, or indifferent) on Pete's "Starving Student" hybrid? I've been toying with the idea of taking one on as a project.










While I haven't heard any of Pete's amps, he is an absolute genius (and front runner) when it comes to DIY. His last two creations have been the TTVJ Millet 307A, which fetches 6 grand, and the Starving Student, which costs under $100 in parts last I heard.

It's a very worthwhile project - value is one of the key purposes of DIY (aside from creative elements). Go for it







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


BTW - thanks for the link to the demo tracks, Joel.







Always looking to expand my library of those.


Don't mention it mang.

I just bought the Chesky "Night Songs" demo CD (.flacs) ...

Quite good.

I'm a sucker for female vocal performances.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


While I haven't heard any of Pete's amps, he is an absolute genius (and front runner) when it comes to DIY. His last two creations have been the TTVJ Millet 307A, which fetches 6 grand, and the Starving Student, which costs about $50 in parts last I heard.

It's a very worthwhile project - value is one of the key purposes of DIY (aside from creative elements). Go for it







.


Those are along the lines of my thoughts. At any rate, the cost of admission is hardly prohibitive.







Hopefully this will get off to a better start than my Gainclone.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm a sucker for female vocal performances.


I hear you there brother.

There is nothing better than having a lovely feminine voice lull you into a daze...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I hear you there brother.

There is nothing better than having a lovely feminine voice lull you into a daze...


Well then.

For the sake of our collective head-fi souls:

*DO NOT MISS this ONE!!!*

..


----------



## Aura

Do not tempt me with music expenses when you know of my other plans sir!









Why even bother keeping it hush-hush, I've told most of the regulars anyhow:

Trying to grab a DX1000 within the next week.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Do not tempt me with music expenses when you know of my other plans sir!









Why even bother keeping it hush-hush, I've told most of the regulars anyhow:

Trying to grab a DX1000 within the next week.


What would bros be good for if not for the keeping of fellow bro's secrets?










...

Honestly ...

I fought with my own personal demonic Other-self(tm) for a full day ...

To not buy them for my own hording and selfish self.

Such beauty this hobby yields ... but also the potential for such ugliness.










But, of course, I diverged in the favor of rightness.

Your ultimate comments on the merits of such a device being far finer than my own direct interpretations of such would ever be ... I had no other choice.

(hope you get them mang.)

Looking forward to your comments ...


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Do not tempt me with music expenses when you know of my other plans sir!









Why even bother keeping it hush-hush, I've told most of the regulars anyhow:

Trying to grab a DX1000 within the next week.


Hahaha. I read this through like three times and couldn't make out the "trying to grab a dx1000..." part for the life of me. I was thinking to myself, "Man, what a jerk. He's just going to leave us hanging like that." I'd still probably be in the dark if Sirrah hadn't quoted it lol.

Anyways Aura, I hope that works out for you







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I fought with my own personal demonic Other-self(tm) for a full day ...

To not buy them for my own hording and selfish self.

Such beauty this hobby yields ... but also the potential for such ugliness.










But, of course, I diverged in the favor of rightness.

Your ultimate comments on the merits of such a device being far finer than my own direct interpretations of such would ever be ... I had no other choice.

(hope you get them mang.)


You are so very humble Joel.

I'm not going to lie - the odds are stacked against me on this endeavor. If, by some miraculous will of a higher entity, the DX is still available in five days then I'll need to find new homes asap for a few pieces of gear that essentially progressed me further into the hobby than I'd have ever thought possible.

The issue is that someone will grab them before me. The seller was a little vague in whether or not he had reserved them for me so I cannot place any faith in simply expecting them to fall into my open hands. I wish I could see what was going to result from this and tell you whether or not to grab them Joel. I would be just as thrilled to see you own them as I would myself. Not many could pass up the deal which I held in faith with you, and that tells me something about who you are.

It is almost painful to consider this opportunity passing me by. Listening to gear at meets is a very dangerous prospect and can really drown you in daydreaming. The DX is both my dream and my bane.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


You are so very humble Joel.

I'm not going to lie - the odds are stacked against me on this endeavor. If, by some miraculous will of a higher entity, the DX is still available in five days then I'll need to find new homes asap for a few pieces of gear that essentially progressed me further into the hobby than I'd have ever thought possible.

The issue is that someone will grab them before me. The seller was a little vague in whether or not he had reserved them for me so I cannot place any faith in simply expecting them to fall into my open hands. I wish I could see what was going to result from this and tell you whether or not to grab them Joel. I would be just as thrilled to see you own them as I would myself. Not many could pass up the deal which I held in faith with you, and that tells me something about who you are.

It is almost painful to consider this opportunity passing me by. Listening to gear at meets is a very dangerous prospect and can really drown you in daydreaming. The DX is both my dream and my bane.


I've already offered him the asking price via paypal.

(to hold them for you; really!)

But he never got back to me.

(note: he does specify money order only in his ad)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I've already offered him the asking price via paypal.

(to hold them for you; really!)

But he never got back to me.

(note: he does specify money order only in his ad)











Did you really? Regardless of whether or not he responds back to you I am truly grateful.

He has already contacted me twice in e-mails and quoted me about shipping. Normally someone testing the waters would not do something like this, but I still can't be sure if he has dedicated this sale to me. I absolutely do not want to get my hopes up.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Did you really? Regardless of whether or not he responds back to you I am truly grateful.

He has already contacted me twice in e-mails and quoted me about shipping. Normally someone testing the waters would not do something like this, but I still can't be sure if he has dedicated this sale to me. I absolutely do not want to get my hopes up.


yeah. I did.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


yeah. I did.











What a guy.









A selfless gesture only recognized by someone who shares an equal passion. Truly kindhearted sir. *applause*

Bryan, best of luck with the cans. I can't believe that price.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

indeed a another selfless act from a stand up guy.
good luck on getting those JVCs!
*anxiously awaiting amp in the mail*


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


indeed a another selfless act from a stand up guy.
good luck on getting those JVCs!
*anxiously awaiting amp in the mail*


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


You won't be disappointed.










i had better not be


----------



## s1rrah

Oh my.

Just got owned playing Insurgency.

...

(sorry)

Had to break up the headphone love fest with a bit of an off topic post.

(should be good for an infraction or two)










...










...

WOOOT!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice score


----------



## corey407woc

sennheiser hd 595, hd 280 pro


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Oh my.

Just got owned playing Insurgency.

...

(sorry)

Had to break up the headphone love fest with a bit of an off topic post.

(should be good for an infraction or two)










...










...

WOOOT!











You've gotta watch out for Tyler.







I can't guarantee he's adept with the hammer yet.









I haven't played Insurgency in ages. Maybe I'll download it again today. I finally beat Mass Effect again so I need something else to occupy my time.


----------



## s1rrah

Ah god.

I've already spent 50 bucks at that HDtracks.com site.

The Chesky Audiophile demos are so bloody fun!

I also got some great 24/88.2khz .flacs of Earl Wild piano recitals.

Anyone know any other good high def download locations? Hard to find such that are consistently good.

At around 12 bucks an album, the HDtracks site is a winner IMO ... long as they got something you want to listen too and all ..


----------



## soloz2

meh... yourmusic is better. $7 an album and you get the actual disc!


----------



## s1rrah

...

(here's to six hour listening sessions!)


----------



## Aura

The rig as it sits now:










The CD5001 cdp is on the left with the E-MU stacked on top. The MPX3 tube amp is on the right.

~~~

*Singlepower MPX3*:

Well, it would be easy for me to sum this piece of hardware up in one word - astounding. I suppose you guys are probably looking for more though, so...

- Soundstage is increased on both SR225 and D2. It's a little more noticeable on the D2 to my ears.

- Transparency is the biggest improvement. Totally makes me even wonder if grabbing a new DAC is going to be worth the extra expense. I was not expecting to gain such benefits in hearing more detail, but out of the 50-60 tracks I've listened to I have noticed new pieces in the instrumentation in roughly 90% of them. It's wonderful to find a new cymbal tap or a slight electronic rhythm underlying the mainly melody of the piece.

- Background/floor noise. Dead freaking silent. Everytime I listen I feel the urge to turn off the fans in my room just to simply hear how crushingly black the floor noise is.

- Warmth. It's a tube amp. Once you experience what they can do to the music, you NEVER want to go back. Yesterday I took the rig over to a friend's house so he could listen to what I've got going, while I could finally check out his speaker setup. I listened through his vintage Sansui CA3000 preamp and found the sound to be pretty much lifeless without tubes driving it. This isn't your average preamp either, mind you.

- To sum it up, I would say that this is a good example of how aiming for what you really covet ultimately pays off more than moving up gradually. As an enthusiast it's far too late for me to try and stem the financial bleeding from trying to improve my rig, and as such it would be irrational to think that I could simply stop at any time I wished. If you're like me and can tell that you're getting in too deep, try and get the best that you can early. If you know you're going to end up at that tier anyway, might as well turn the inevitable future into the satisfying present.



























*tubes during the day*









*tubes at night







*

~~~

*Marantz CD5001*:

Not near as much to say about this one. It's purely solid all around. Lower floor noise than the E-MU and better in most tonal respects. Ultimately the sound feels more refined, which is a trait that I look for in my source. The E-MU feels flatter, less involving. This device is going to be damn useful for the upcoming meet and during the 7-8 months that I spend at school.










~~~

Anywho, those are general thoughts. I have some stuff to write up on regarding the tubes that Jacob packaged with the amp and a few pics of them grouped together that looks kind of cool.

All in all, I'm happy and having fun. That's the most I can ask for from the things I buy







Best wishes all.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


The rig as it sits now:










The CD5001 cdp is on the left with the E-MU stacked on top. The MPX3 tube amp is on the right.

~~~

*Singlepower MPX3*:

Well, it would be easy for me to sum this piece of hardware up in one word - astounding. I suppose you guys are probably looking for more though, so...

- Soundstage is increased on both SR225 and D2. It's a little more noticeable on the D2 to my ears.

- Transparency is the biggest improvement. Totally makes me even wonder if grabbing a new DAC is going to be worth the extra expense. I was not expecting to gain such benefits in hearing more detail, but out of the 50-60 tracks I've listened to I have noticed new pieces in the instrumentation in roughly 90% of them. It's wonderful to find a new cymbal tap or a slight electronic rhythm underlying the mainly melody of the piece.

- Background/floor noise. Dead freaking silent. Everytime I listen I feel the urge to turn off the fans in my room just to simply hear how crushingly black the floor noise is.

- Warmth. It's a tube amp. Once you experience what they can do to the music, you NEVER want to go back. Yesterday I took the rig over to a friend's house so he could listen to what I've got going, while I could finally check out his speaker setup. I listened through his vintage Sansui CA3000 preamp and found the sound to be pretty much lifeless without tubes driving it. This isn't your average preamp either, mind you.

- To sum it up, I would say that this is a good example of how aiming for what you really covet ultimately pays off more than moving up gradually. As an enthusiast it's far too late for me to try and stem the financial bleeding from trying to improve my rig, and as such it would be irrational to think that I could simply stop at any time I wished. If you're like me and can tell that you're getting in too deep, try and get the best that you can early. If you know you're going to end up at that tier anyway, might as well turn the inevitable future into the satisfying present.



























*tubes during the day*









*tubes at night







*

~~~

*Marantz CD5001*:

Not near as much to say about this one. It's purely solid all around. Lower floor noise than the E-MU and better in most tonal respects. Ultimately the sound feels more refined, which is a trait that I look for in my source. The E-MU feels flatter, less involving. This device is going to be damn useful for the upcoming meet and during the 7-8 months that I spend at school.










~~~

Anywho, those are general thoughts. I have some stuff to write up on regarding the tubes that Jacob packaged with the amp and a few pics of them grouped together that looks kind of cool.

All in all, I'm happy and having fun. That's the most I can ask for from the things I buy







Best wishes all.


Sweet lord that's a fine ass looking amplifier!

<faint>

...


----------



## soloz2

it'll be a good investment to get a better DAC, you can keep the Marantz as a transport as it's a fine unit. The SP will scale with the rest of your system for a looong time.

I must say I think the mpx3 looked better in my system though


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Sweet lord that's a fine ass looking amplifier!

<faint>

...











During the transaction, I was actually back and forth about how it looked visually. I mean, they call it the Toaster for a reason







. Once I opened it up and could actually touch it, I fell in love with the slightly vintage-look. You don't see many fully-steel chassis these days, and this amp isn't even all that old (like 2003-2004 - does that sound right Jacob?). The brushed look shows fingerprints, but it's no biggie.

I can see why people would like the newer style Singlepowers as well though. Glossy black is pretty hawt.










Quote:



I must say I think the mpx3 looked better in my system though


Wait 'til you see it sitting atop the table I'm going to build for my rig. Wood frame and tempered glass base on three shelves.


----------



## soloz2

yeah, I've got to be honest... for about a month I had a newer style PPX3 on the shelf above the MPX3 SLAM.... it was a tough decision, but in the end my ears won out over my eyes


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


During the transaction, I was actually back and forth about how it looked visually. I mean, they call it the Toaster for a reason







. Once I opened it up and could actually touch it, I fell in love with the slightly vintage-look. You don't see many fully-steel chassis these days, and this amp isn't even all that old (like 2003-2004 - does that sound right Jacob?). The brushed look shows fingerprints, but it's no biggie.

I can see why people would like the newer style Singlepowers as well though. Glossy black is pretty hawt.











It's just so insanely ... "Flash Gordon"-esque.

I mean that in a good way.

Beautiful design. Sexy in a (you said it) retro sort of way.

I think I saw that same amp in the game, Bioshock, a bit back.










...


----------



## Namrac

Jesus, I'm gone for 3 days and I miss everything D:

Bryan - beautiful pictures and an astoundingly articulate write-up. I demand we have a meet.









I'm still planning on picking up the MKII by the end of the week, so expect another slew of pictures and impressions.


----------



## Niko-Time

Just ordered some Grado 325i's from america to try out for the hell of it, lol.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Just ordered some Grado 325i's from america to try out for the hell of it, lol.


Where ya been friend? Come and stay a while







.

Congrats on the 325i, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Niko-Time

I have no idea really, haven't posted here for months. Probably due to girls, car and exams. Summers coming up though, so I'll try and hang around.

Whats happened in the headphones section in the past while?


----------



## Aura

People getting some better gear (s1rrah for starters), some new faces (trigger, etc.). Just expanding as usual it seems.

Soloz and myself were named editors for the audio section, so hopefully we can implement a lot more pertinent info and activity for both headphone and speaker users.


----------



## Niko-Time

Oooh, good for you! Did I see that you were selling your grado's on head-fi? Or selling something, why so?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Oooh, good for you! Did I see that you were selling your grado's on head-fi? Or selling something, why so?


Sold his 0404 and selling his Grados, he's trying for a pair of JVC DX1000s. D:


----------



## Niko-Time

Nice! I've been out this game way too long, I may go into buying headphones from america, trying them out and then selling them. Then I can hear loads of headphones, and hopefully make a tiny bit of money in the process.

This may be fun

What the headphone section totally needs is an IRC? IRC is more or less all I go on nowa'days


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Sold his 0404 and selling his Grados, he's trying for a pair of JVC DX1000s. D:


Yeah, purty much. Pray for my wallet please.


----------



## Highly-Annoyed

Sign me up.

Thanks to the advice of soloz2. Sennheiser HD595 headphones.

Highly-Annoyed


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice to see you again highly-annoyed, the headphone club is where it is at


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Highly-Annoyed*


Sign me up.

Thanks to the advice of soloz2. Sennheiser HD595 headphones.

Highly-Annoyed


you're welcome


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


http://www.clevershoppers.com/electr...ech-62706.html
LOOK AT THIS DEAL 120$ FOR PRELUDE **** MUST BUY NOW


DAnGO!

I just payed 180 a month ago.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *baird gow*


http://www.clevershoppers.com/electr...ech-62706.html
LOOK AT THIS DEAL 120$ FOR PRELUDE **** MUST BUY NOW


That is a heck of a deal.

It's tempting to jump on, but an amp is of greater need at the moment.


----------



## Aura

:evil:


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


:evil:


You lucky son of a gun. What a deal.

Congrats Bryan.


----------



## Chipp

Well, my musings just turned into committal - I've placed an order for several 19J6 vacuum tubes.


----------



## Aura

Congrats Sean







.

You'll enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine methinks.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











:evil:


----------



## ace8uk

I would like to be upgraded to the audiophile section now, because today my AKG K 240's arrived


----------



## Benny99

Still haven't found a headphone which i enjoy more than my MS-2s !


----------



## soloz2

I know I'm a day late, but....


----------



## Namrac

Is that a 1060? I almost bought one on ebay a couple months back, was going to upgrade my speaker setup.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Is that a 1060? I almost bought one on ebay a couple months back, was going to upgrade my speaker setup.


1030. Great little unit







If you go for the vintage electronics in the same product line as the really popular ones you might loose out on a little bit of sound quality, but will save a bundle of cash


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











:evil:


I'm drooling and I don't even know what these are. Tell me Tell me!

I need an upgrade. I'm still rocking this Beresford DAC


----------



## Brandon1337

Brandon1337 - Microsoft Live Chat Headset.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I'm drooling and I don't even know what these are. Tell me Tell me!

I need an upgrade. I'm still rocking this Beresford DAC










They are JVC DX1000's. It's a rather underrated headphone, mostly in part because it is exclusively manufactured and sold in Japan through Victor, which I believe is JVC's japanese affiliate. Normally it costs an arm and a leg for these because they must exported out of Japan.

This is a pretty good thread over at HF.

I have listened to these previously at the first meet I attended. They were very comparable to the Grado HP1000 that I was also fortunate enough to demo that day. The sound is hard to comment on because it is very different/unique. They have been described as somewhat inconsistent in the midrange, which seems to alter depending in the music selection (a rather curious aspect, no doubt). They feature the best bass of any pair of headphones I have ever heard, even besting the Denon D5000. Next to the Sony R10, these would also have to be considered soundstage kings as well (owed to the fact that the pads of roughly 3 inches thick ).

All I know is that when I heard them, they were excellent. Can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


They are JVC DX1000's. It's a rather underrated headphone, mostly in part because it is exclusively manufactured and sold in Japan through Victor, which I believe is JVC's japanese affiliate. Normally it costs an arm and a leg for these because they must exported out of Japan.

This is a pretty good thread over at HF.

I have listened to these previously at the first meet I attended. They were very comparable to the Grado HP1000 that I was also fortunate enough to demo that day. The sound is hard to comment on because it is very different/unique. They have been described as somewhat inconsistent in the midrange, which seems to alter depending in the music selection (a rather curious aspect, no doubt). They feature the best bass of any pair of headphones I have ever heard, even besting the Denon D5000. Next to the Sony R10, these would also have to be considered soundstage kings as well (owed to the fact that the pads of roughly 3 inches thick ).

All I know is that when I heard them, they were excellent. Can't wait for them to arrive.


So it's done? You got them for sure mang?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So it's done? You got them for sure mang?


Yup, beyond any doubt. We agreed to terms, exchanged addresses, and he closed the listing on Audiogon. Yay







.

Speaking of Audiogon, make sure and check it periodically if you're looking for a particular set of cans. The site as a whole is primarily geared towards speakers and speaker accessories, and as such a very nice headphone will pop up occasionally and won't receive near as much attention, leaving it open for you







.

And speaking of deals, here is a barely used *AKG K81DJ for 45 dollars*. For under $50 it is a no-brainer. Hell, I'd buy them right now if I didn't have the other expense looming ahead. I might also mention that the seller is the same guy that I purchased my D2000 from, and he is very flexible and a great communicator.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yup, beyond any doubt.


Way to go. Glad you got 'em mang.


----------



## Aura

Expect a _hefty_ dosage of pics.


----------



## soloz2

well I put my name to definitely going to the Toronto meet. If anyone wants to join better get your name in soon!

Oh, and I threw my name in for a B-stock pair of Onix Ref. 1's but missed out...







price was killer at $299.... I think all 6 or so pairs went in less than 5 minutes and it was posted before I got home from work last night. But I do get the opportunity to get a pair of ELT525M's for $199 that I think I'll pick up and A/B with my Ref .5's to see which I like better.









oh, and I officially have a retail version of the x-head headed my way... should arrive next month if all goes well


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Expect a _hefty_ dosage of pics.


I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## s1rrah

So I've been kicking around the idea of selling my portable rig (what's left of it, anyway).

My Zen Vision:M, my Shure SE530's ... etc.

The desktop rig has just so utterly slayed it that I sort of got a bit disillusioned with the portable beat.

...

But then ...

Just today ...

I had to mow grass for about an hour.

And that neatly ended all plans of selling my portable gear.









I ROCKED OUT!

I couldn't even hear the lawn mower.

All my fav 'stoner rock' bands were pumping out of that little Zen and into the air tight seal of my Shures: _Monster Magnet, Nebulea, Witch, Electric Wizard, Black Mountain, QOTSA, Black Sabbath ... _

I didn't even have a sense of time or where I was. Just that I had to make straight lines and keep listening.

...

So no ...

In a quiet room, under a critical listening scenario ... the portable rig is nowhere as sweet sounding as the desktop ...

But when tromping along behind a lawn mower for two hours ... the humble PMP and Shure SE530's are a GOD SEND!

Just a fun headphonism from earlier today.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


In a quiet room, under a critical listening scenario ... the portable rig is nowhere as sweet sounding as the desktop ...

But when tromping along behind a lawn mower for two hours ... the humble PMP and Shure SE530's are a GOD SEND!

Just a fun headphonism from earlier today.











Bah, sell the portable to fund the desktop. Steal from the poor, feed to the rich







.

I haven't delved into portables (and for my own well-being I hope I never do), so I must admit that I do not understand the appeal of them. When I travel, I sleep. There is something very satisfying about having full-size cups wrap around your dome that you just cannot get from earbuds or IEM's...

Oh, the SR225 is, for all intents and purposes, sold. I'm meeting the buyer in-person on Saturday. It was very lucky for both our sakes that he is going to be in Chicago for a music festival (might be Lalapalooza, I'm not sure though). It's a little sad to see them go, but then I think of just how stacked my next pair of 225's is going to be and I cannot help but get excited.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Bah, sell the portable to fund the desktop. Steal from the poor, feed to the rich







.

I haven't delved into portables (and for my own well-being I hope I never do), so I must admit that I do not understand the appeal of them. When I travel, I sleep. There is something very satisfying about having full-size cups wrap around your dome that you just cannot get from earbuds or IEM's...

Oh, the SR225 is, for all intents and purposes, sold. I'm meeting the buyer in-person on Saturday. It was very lucky for both our sakes that he is going to be in Chicago for a music festival (might be Lalapalooza, I'm not sure though). It's a little sad to see them go, but then I think of just how stacked my next pair of 225's is going to be and I cannot help but get excited.


or my pair of SR225...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


or my pair of SR225...












Which reminds me, the D2 should be done tomorrow. Do you want to send me a pic of the design you have been considering?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











Which reminds me, the D2 should be done tomorrow. Do you want to send me a pic of the design you have been considering?


I'll get on it boss... not like I don't have anything else to do....:swearing:


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'll get on it boss... not like I don't have anything else to do....:swearing:











Lol, you need them for the upcoming meet if I recall correctly







.

Working hard at hardly working is the way you ought to do it. Does wonders for me.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


...snip...

I haven't delved into portables (and for my own well-being I hope I never do), so I must admit that I do not understand the appeal of them. When I travel, I sleep. There is something very satisfying about having full-size cups wrap around your dome that you just cannot get from earbuds or IEM's...

...snip...


Personally, I feel the exact opposite.







Though I love the sound quality and ear-warming comfort that good full sized cans can provide, there is something to be said for just popping in my IEMs and having the vast majority of the world around me disappear, a sensation that you just cannot get from even the best closed cans.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i love my 225s, but sometimes i just dont feel like having them on me when i go out for a night so i like my IEMs for that purpose, and as s1rrah said, mowing the lawn.


----------



## phospholipid

Ok so this might seem a little bit of a stretch but here goes....

I'm having surgery in about 2 weeks, and I'll be bed ridden for about 10 days, ish.
It's on my stomach, blah blah blah [for the record, i'm not a fatty, I'm 200 lbs, 6'1].

Anyways.... I was wondering if any of you guys with D2000's grados, or DT770's
would be willing to loan me out your extra cans for a week. of course i'd pay shipping
and trader stats and all that.

if no one responds... that's cool. i have excellent trader rep/rep in general.
so, hit me up anyone. you'll be helping a fellow OCN audiophile out. all i have
is IEM's and those aren't to great for home listening. thanks!


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

add me. I have the pc-151's


----------



## Mootsfox

Recommend a good headset, I broke this one


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Ok so this might seem a little bit of a stretch but here goes....

I'm having surgery in about 2 weeks, and I'll be bed ridden for about 10 days, ish.
It's on my stomach, blah blah blah [for the record, i'm not a fatty, I'm 200 lbs, 6'1].

Anyways.... I was wondering if any of you guys with D2000's grados, or DT770's
would be willing to loan me out your extra cans for a week. of course i'd pay shipping
and trader stats and all that.

if no one responds... that's cool. i have excellent trader rep/rep in general.
so, hit me up anyone. you'll be helping a fellow OCN audiophile out. all i have
is IEM's and those aren't to great for home listening. thanks!


if i had a second set of cans i gladly would, but i cant last a week without my 225s, sorry









moots, did you sit on those?
and how much are you looking to spend, open or closed headsets?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

Dang how'd you break those? Throw them off a building? Umm if you're quick newegg has the 555's for 98$. Siberias are really well made headsets and so are the 151's and 161's


----------



## Mootsfox

I chucked them at my wall, I gave them a fair warning to stop pissing me off though.

I need a new headset, I've got headphones for listening to music. I was told to look for the 151's.

Oh, I do like closed ear, over the ear the most. Open ear would be fine, but I don't like things resting on my ears.


----------



## Chipp

Whats the reasoning for not just picking up a Zalman clipon for the Equations, Moots?


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

From what I know 555's are really NICE. My friend has um. I have the 151's and even though they are on ear they are still really comfortable. The 161's from what I heard are even more comfortable, however, they are both great for gaming. Don't get razers or medusa's as I have heard they are really really bad quality.


----------



## Namrac

Mine.







Just sent an email off to David of Little Dot a few minutes ago. I already can't wait. =D


----------



## Mootsfox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Whats the reasoning for not just picking up a Zalman clipon for the Equations, Moots?


I love the Equations, but I don't like them as much for gaming as these Steel's.

I've finished fixing them actually, just two small solder points, remounted the driver and they work. I do need to fix the headband and cup joints though, they snapped on both sides









EDIT:

They work...

I think I'm going to pick up a pair of Siberia's though.

The two sets of solder points (one is in the background)









Can't even tell they are broken, right!







(Humor me please







)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, nice looking pair of can you got there moots


----------



## loop0001

need to add me to the list and the club. wearing zalman 5.1s. like..goodness 5 year old pair? need new ones soon


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*











Mine.







Just sent an email off to David of Little Dot a few minutes ago. I already can't wait. =D


be sure that one doesn't have the tube arching or hum problems. Otherwise a pretty decent entry level tube amp.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


need to add me to the list and the club. wearing zalman 5.1s. like..goodness 5 year old pair? need new ones soon


no can do boss man


----------



## phospholipid

So no one has an extra pair of can's they're willing to part with for a week :tear:


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


be sure that one doesn't have the tube arching or hum problems. Otherwise a pretty decent entry level tube amp.










And 2 of them will be even better


----------



## wigseryc

Waaaay off topic in a way.. But i found this on my pc, and thought you chaps might like it, as i'm assuming it's some sort of tube amp.










amirite?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i want my amp








and it didnt make it today, looks like i have to wait till next week







:


----------



## Chipp

Since we're all posting pretty pics....










Now just waiting on the goodies from Mouser.


----------



## loop0001

talking about radio tubes...i have 6 boxes totaling at least 200 tubes my boss wants me to sell on ebay


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


talking about radio tubes...i have 6 boxes totaling at least 200 tubes my boss wants me to sell on ebay


you need to PM me with the numbers, brands, types etc before they go on ebay!

And if anyone is unsure, Yes I did just call Dibs!!!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, you would be all over those soloz


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you need to PM me with the numbers, brands, types etc before they go on ebay!


lol, i wish i had an inventory sheet for ya, hmm, really really interested?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lol, i wish i had an inventory sheet for ya, hmm, really really interested?


depending on what you have... absolutely!


----------



## loop0001

righto, ill start getting some general numbers and names goin, then ill get to ya, might be a day or two, then ill be gone for 4 days.. but ill get you a list soon as i can


----------



## Aura

Loop - I call second dibs on the leftovers from Soloz. And yes, I am also serious. I'm looking for ECC32's, CV1988's (6SN7GTY), and a few specific VT-231's. Send me a list whenever you have time







. Thanks very much.

Lipid - I would lend my D2000 to you if it wasn't in the process of getting the woody-job. Sorry bro.

Sean - Big congrats on the MKII. I'll be on later tonight if you've got nothing better to do







.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Loop - I call second dibs on the leftovers from Soloz. And yes, I am also serious. I'm looking for ECC32's, CV1988's (6SN7GTY), and a few specific VT-231's. Send me a list whenever you have time







. Thanks very much.


Righto


----------



## TheLegend

Since everyone has been in buying mode lately I've got a few tricks up my sleeve. I've sold my Mini^3 to Schubie so I need a new tube amp.

Opinions on the LD MKIII?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...-mkiii-344943/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*











Mine.







Just sent an email off to David of Little Dot a few minutes ago. I already can't wait. =D


<sigh>

That's sexah.

Can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, I've gotta finsh Crazy's amp too!









I bought an x-head from av123... should ship next month...

So my to do list for this week:
1. meet w/ good friend from out of town
2. build millet max
3. add crossfeed to Crazy's amp
4. ship Crazy's amp
5. get Aura to ship Woody ASAP
6. recable SR225 and install woody
7. build several cables
8. work a full 40 hour work week plus commute
9. spend time w/ wife and girls (Sadie, Zee, Delilah... you've prob seen pics of all of them







)
10. Try to fulfill my new OCN duties

I'm thinking there's no way it's all getting done


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Since everyone has been in buying mode lately I've got a few tricks up my sleeve. I've sold my Mini^3 to Schubie so I need a new tube amp.


Fight for Pataburd's DV337. You do me proud bro







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


<sigh>

That's sexah.

Can't wait to hear your impressions.











I think the MKII is easily the best looking LD amp, aside from the new VI. It's just beautiful. Gonna look great sitting on my shelf.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I think the MKII is easily the best looking LD amp, aside from the new VI. It's just beautiful. Gonna look great sitting on my shelf.










One is the loneliest number though.

I think two will look better, but that's just me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Since everyone has been in buying mode lately I've got a few tricks up my sleeve. *I've sold my Mini^3 to Schubie so I need a new tube amp.
*
Opinions on the LD MKIII?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...-mkiii-344943/


and it still isn't here yet


----------



## mega_option101

Just a little update:

mega_option101 (5H V2, HD212 Pro, HD515)

Thanks


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


and it still isn't here yet










Patience.







Everyone here is familiar with the frustrating feeling of having a piece of audio equipment in the mail and having it not be there yet.

Like my MKII D:<


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I think the MKII is easily the best looking LD amp, aside from the new VI. It's just beautiful. Gonna look great sitting on my shelf.










"It looks like a brick with four missiles coming out of it," said my 5 year old nephew.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Patience.







Everyone here is familiar with the frustrating feeling of having a piece of audio equipment in the mail and having it not be there yet.

Like my MKII D:<


Speaking of gear in the mail ...

I should say, ...

Talking to Soloz2 (Jacob) via email is hazardous to one's wallet.

I just ordered a 100 dollar OPAMP from Burson Audio.










For my new Paradisea+ DAC, which has a socketed OPAMP:

...










...

Just look at that Frankensteinian beast! It's just disgustingly off the OPAMP chain!

I might have to run my DAC with the lid off just to fit it.

Yay.










(BTW ... the guy I was talking too at Burson Audio was rather excited to tell me that they are releasing their own headphone amp design in the next month or two; should be interesting ... and most likely sort of expensive)


----------



## TheLegend

I pulled the trigger on the LD MKIII. Paid a bit more than I was hoping for a tube amp of that stature, but it came with upgraded Russian 6H6N-V and 6CQ6 3920 tubes.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...i-sold-344943/

Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Speaking of gear in the mail ...

I should say, ...

Talking to Soloz2 (Jacob) via email is hazardous to one's wallet.

I just ordered a 100 dollar OPAMP from Burson Audio.










For my new Paradisea+ DAC, which has a socketed OPAMP:

...










...

Just look at that Frankensteinian beast! It's just disgustingly off the OPAMP chain!

I might have to run my DAC with the lid off just to fit it.

Yay.










(BTW ... the guy I was talking too at Burson Audio was rather excited to tell me that they are releasing their own headphone amp design in the next month or two; should be interesting ... and most likely sort of expensive)











saw you had another email... I should have told you to ask if you'll get the new version or not. the new version doesn't need to be grounded and costs more. 
partsconnexion now sells them, so you don't have to pay $20 shipping
http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalo...onductors.html

oh, and for anyone interested in a great cd player:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=34553

this is the Onix version of the renowned Music Hall CD25. both are made by Shandling. But anyway, I have a highly modded version that sounds fantastic! I'll be giving the burson op-amps a try in the near future... really as soon as my order is fulfilled.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


saw you had another email... I should have told you to ask if you'll get the new version or not. the new version doesn't need to be grounded and costs more. 
partsconnexion now sells them, so you don't have to pay $20 shipping
http://www.partsconnexion.com/catalo...onductors.html

oh, and for anyone interested in a great cd player:
http://www.av123forum.com/showthread.php?t=34553

this is the Onix version of the renowned Music Hall CD25. both are made by Shandling. But anyway, I have a highly modded version that sounds fantastic! I'll be giving the burson op-amps a try in the near future... really as soon as my order is fulfilled.



*RE: Burson OPAMP*

I just emailed them specifying that I'd like the newer version. Hopefully I'm not too late. What would be involved in grounding it if I get the older one?

Also ...

Your comments about mounting being a bit tricky are on point.

I'll probably have to install a new cap to replace one that's resting directly against my OPAMP socket.

Plan would be to lift it an inch or so above the PCB (depending on contact length on a new cap). That way I could sort of bend it out of the way if I had to.










Never soldered before but I think I can handle this as a starter project; seems simple enough in principle since the contact points are so big.

Otherwise, I don't think height will be an issue as the Paradisea has a good 2.5 to 3 inch ceiling. If so, I'll just run the DAC without it's lid.









...

*RE: Dueling Paradiseas!*

Currently burning in my new Paradisea+ ...

Next weekend, after I've got 200 ours on it ... I'm going to rig both DACs up to my CDP and amp and A/B for a few hours.

...










...

The Stello amp is kick ass for A/Bing as it's got two sets of RCA inputs on back with a handy A/B toggle switch on the front; this way I can run both DACs simultaneously and switch between them on the fly and while both DACs are being fed by the same CDP.

So far, and once I removed the LM4562 (which I didn't care for in this context) in favor of the identical OPAMPS in both DACs ... it's very hard to tell them apart.

Maybe just a bit more bass extension and depth in the early version Paradisea v1.0 ... but I might just be imagining that.

Gonna give the new guy a fair two week burn in and then get nitty gritty.

One of them will be up for sale though, that's for sure (though I was very tempted to keep one as a on-the-shelf backup!) ... most likely the older as the newer version is just so fun to roll opamps with.

More later.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

someone is going to get a great dac from this


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


someone is going to get a great dac from this










I'll have a headphone club special offer up before posting elsewhere.

But I'm getting ahead of myself ...

Will be a good two to three weeks I'm guessing.

;-)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice, the longer the better, i may have money by then


----------



## Chipp

Some phenomenal basic info on soldering here, s1rrah:

http://www.tangentsoft.net/elec/movies/

That should help you ensure your project is a success.


----------



## Aura

Quick shots of the rig from tonight.



















Simply calling it "the tower" right now. Can't think of anything more creative







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Quick shots of the rig from tonight.



















Simply calling it "the tower" right now. Can't think of anything more creative







.


Maybe "The Dark Tower" would be more accurate.

Love the burnished steel/black trim motif.

The whole setup looks lovely.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Maybe "The Dark Tower" would be more accurate.

Love the burnished steel/black trim motif.

The whole setup looks lovely.











Lol, yeah the brushed/galvanized steel is quite nice. I had planned on building my own shelves but I saw this today and could not pass it up. It is exactly what I have been envisioning in my mind.

Thanks bro, love the 2x Paradisea pic. It plays tricks on my eyes .


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I pulled the trigger on the LD MKIII. Paid a bit more than I was hoping for a tube amp of that stature, but it came with upgraded Russian 6H6N-V and 6CQ6 3920 tubes.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...i-sold-344943/

Can't wait for it to arrive.










Yummy!


----------



## s1rrah

Man oh man is this a sexah millet amp:

...



























...

I just want to EAT it.

Beautiful case design.

$400 bucks at head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...7/#post4495735

...

If I had wood floors, I'd buy it for sure.


----------



## soloz2

a max will sound better... and could be placed in a similar enclosure


----------



## tofunater

Can I join with my new Ultrasone ICans?
I'm also looking for a portable amp for them and am looking for suggestions.


----------



## s1rrah

Anyone in the market for some SE530's?

*FYI.*

...

OCN Headphone Club members can take $25.00 off the asking price.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Anyone in the market for some SE530's?

*FYI.*

...

OCN Headphone Club members can take $25.00 off the asking price.












those things should fly, that's a steal over at Head-fi. If I wasn't about to buy 2GB of ram for my laptop, and 8 GB stick for my PSP, my good sir, I'd be all over that. ":[ curse you and you're fantastic and fair pricing.


----------



## Chipp

Dang, somebody snap those up!

*stalks off cursing that he needs to buy a new amp with the proceeds from his receiver sale...*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Dang, somebody snap those up!

*stalks off cursing that he needs to buy a new amp with the proceeds from his receiver sale...*


I'm honestly experiencing grief/loss emotions around this one.










Oh well ...

Least I know which IEM's I'll get when I'm in the market to get some more.


----------



## Chipp

I thought you decided after the lawnmower epiphany that you would be holding onto them. Change of heart?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I thought you decided after the lawnmower epiphany that you would be holding onto them. Change of heart?


I broke down and figured it most prudent to sell, yes ... though epiphany it was.

I'm going to just survive with some marshmallows or something ... least till I pay off some bills.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I broke down and figured it most prudent to sell, yes ... though epiphany it was.

I'm going to just survive with some marshmallows or something ... least till I pay off some bills.











What's next for the great sirrah? Livewires? UE11's :O?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


What's next for the great sirrah? Livewires? UE11's :O?


Hmmm, I did not know I was the "great" anything except maybe greatly in debt.









For future IEM's?

Probably JVC Marshmallows.

When I get some coin to apply to real IEM's though ... I'll most likely get more Shures ... 'cept something more comparable to my old E4C's, which, in some ways I liked better than the SE530's.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow those will be gone in no time


----------



## VCheeZ

Do my Philips SHN9500 count? Just got them, and am really liking the upgrade from my $60 gaming set.


----------



## Namrac

A friend of mine would be very interested in those, s1rrah, I'll let him know about it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


A friend of mine would be very interested in those, s1rrah, I'll let him know about it.










Make it quick, friend.

I've got two guys already wanting to buy them.

If I hear something from your guy, then I'll hold off and sell to him for sure ('laterals' from club members still count, so he can have them for 25 bucks off).

But I'd need to hear something in the next couple hours.

Thanks for the thought.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


sirrah being awesome


Oh s1rrah, you're generosity know' no bounds. CURSE YOU LAPTOP!! CURSE YOUR!!!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Oh s1rrah, you're generosity know' no bounds. CURSE YOU LAPTOP!! CURSE YOUR!!!


I don't know if you recall how I myself came to be blessed by those little SE530's ...










But suffice it to say ... I got them brand new and for WAY WAY less than what I'm selling them for.

Basically a gift from Shure, Inc. a while back ...

It was quite the funny exchange really. It's some where in this thread.

Shure rocks.


----------



## Namrac

I remember that thread, and it was indeed an interesting sequence of events...

How's the Paradisea showdown going?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I don't know if you recall how I myself came to be blessed by those little SE530's ...










But suffice it to say ... I got them brand new and for WAY WAY less than what I'm selling them for.

Basically a gift from Shure, Inc. a while back ...

It was quite the funny exchange really. It's some where in this thread.

Shure rocks.











for anyone who wants a good read








http://www.overclock.net/3266564-post1553.html


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I remember that thread, and it was indeed an interesting sequence of events...

How's the Paradisea showdown going?


At first I was freaked.

The new one, even after 75 hours burn time just didn't sound as good to my ear: thinner, brighter ... more detail but the 'magic' was gone, as they say. But it also shipped with an LM4562 opamp, known for it's detail and resolve, whereas my older Paradisea has the much richer, thicker (just alround 'bigger') sounding OPA2604.

I had earlier ordered a second OPA2604 because I wanted to test them with the same OPAMP and once that arrived last friday and was inserted ... <BOOM> right back to the same huge and lush sound I so loved about the first DAC. I was so relieved (cause truthfully, I'd rather keep the DAC with USB just in case I ever need it).

Anyway ... for this entire week ... so as to deprogram myself of any unwanted psychological hangups on the older DAC, I've since loaned it to my roommate for his speaker based living room setup and I'm only listening to the new DAC all week.

This way, when I get the A/B tests going this coming weekend ... it might be a bit more fair instead of having unnecessary bias towards the older DAC (which was so dramatically better than anything I'd heard upon getting it a while back).

Should be a fun weekend listen.


----------



## Namrac

Sounds like a lot of people will be enjoying the next weekend... I get my MKII, Legend gets his MKIII, Aura gets his DXs... D:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Sounds like a lot of people will be enjoying the next weekend... I get my MKII, Legend gets his MKIII, Aura gets his DXs... D:


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*












Not sure if he emailed you yet, but my friend (Michael) definitely wants them, and will be emailing you shortly if he hasn't already.

You experimented a bit with optical/coaxial in to the 0404 when you had it, did you not? I ask because my Xbox 360 has optical out and I'd love to be able to use my headphones, but not sure how setting the whole thing up would go. the S/PDIF in on the front, correct?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Not sure if he emailed you yet, but my friend (Michael) definitely wants them, and will be emailing you shortly if he hasn't already.

You experimented a bit with optical/coaxial in to the 0404 when you had it, did you not? I ask because my Xbox 360 has optical out and I'd love to be able to use my headphones, but not sure how setting the whole thing up would go. the S/PDIF in on the front, correct?


Don't have the URL, but there's a great thread at head-fi discussing the 0404 as an external DAC only unit.

I did manage to find my notes (from that thread) in Outlook just now, though:

Read the whole thing:










...

_The Direct Monitor must be set to Main, not S/PDIF, to make it work!!!!

The manual explains this, as does an FAQ on the E-MU site...but
neither seems to do it particularly well, because the question keeps
reappearing here.

The Direct Monitor setting defines where the input signals will be
sent, not which input signal will be monitored.....and because MikeB
wants the unit to take a digital input and produce an analog output,
the Direct Monitor must be set to Main so the analog output stage is
activated. Setting the DM to S/PDIF would be used only if you wanted
to route the digital conversion of analog input to the mic pre section
out to another DAC, or when using the device as simply a transport
between a PC and another DAC.

Next, the Direct Monitor level encoder to the left of the output
selector button must be cranked to the right. It's an encoder, not a
pot, so there are no stops. It's a digital volume control, and
cranking it to the right ensures that the full output of any digital
input is sent forward to the main analog output stage and the internal
headamp.

EDIT: I wrote the following italicized portion based on experience
from last year, before a couple of firmware updates....and now I'm
unsure if this advice works for units with the latest update. YMMV....

The easiest way to get the box to sync as an external DAC is to make
sure that the digital source is powered up first, then select the coax
or optical S/PDIF input on the 0404 USB, and lastly connect the
digital cable to the appropriate digital input on the 0404 USB. The
Sync Status indicator should flip over to "Ext" at that point and
remain solidly lit. If it blinks, or the indication stays in "Int",
turn off the 0404 USB for about 10 seconds, then turn it back on. Some
of us have found that power cycling is the only method to get it to
sync at times.

I haven't used it in that mode extensively, but it does seem as if
there is no need to use the E-MU Control Panel applet to select the
sample rate that you plan to feed it from the external source before
disconnecting it from the PC......though some have suggested that is
necessary. To me, it seems to automatically sync to whatever data rate
is present on the digital input.

One other issue that has arisen is that some devices apparently don't
provide enough peak-to-peak voltage on their coax outputs to properly
drive the 0404 USB coax input, though that seems rare. E-MU tech
support indicated that it has been an issue, but never followed up
with me when I asked for a spec on the 0404 USB digital input, so
users here could determine if their digital source was the issue
rather than a simple cable or configuration problem.
_

...

BTW:

Still waiting to hear from Micheal. Gustof (sweden) and Duy (canada) are beating down my door trying to get the 530's









They've bid each other up to 250 so far.









Anyway. No worries. I'll hold 'em for another hour then they're gone.


----------



## Namrac

Says he emailed you at the address you gave me.

So the 0404 must be disconnected from the PC in order to accept digital input from a second source?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well, mail came today and still no amp








im starting to get worried, i thought it would have been here by now.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Says he emailed you at the address you gave me.

So the 0404 must be disconnected from the PC in order to accept digital input from a second source?


I'm not sure. I just know that that particular write up was the most detailed I could find.

I actually was never able to test the instructions as I had already returned my EMU before getting a chance.

BTW: He reached me.


----------



## Namrac

All right, I guess some experimentation is in order.









Edit: Mike says he'll call you as soon as he gets out of work.


----------



## Suilenroc

I have a pair of HS-900s from Creative. I honestly don't know enough about headphones to know if they're Gaming grade, Audiophile grade, or what. They came with this Creative Elite Pro that I bought, but usually go for about 43.99. I mainly use it for voicechat in TF2.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suilenroc*


I have a pair of HS-900s from Creative. I honestly don't know enough about headphones to know if they're Gaming grade, Audiophile grade, or what. They came with this Creative Elite Pro that I bought, but usually go for about 43.99. I mainly use it for voicechat in TF2.


Gaming. But hey, headphones are headphones, whether they be Aura's $500 (worth about $750...) JVC DX1000s or some $45 creative headphones.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


All right, I guess some experimentation is in order.









Edit: Mike says he'll call you as soon as he gets out of work.


I'd like to hear how it turns out.

I was always intrigued by the idea of using the 0404 as a stand alone DAC.

Word on the street is that it's doable.

...

Gonna listen to my 530's now ... one last <sniff> time









Thanks for the hookup; glad to help out a member's bro.


----------



## Suilenroc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Gaming. But hey, headphones are headphones, whether they be Aura's $500 (worth about $750...) JVC DX1000s or some $45 creative headphones.


Perfect, thanks. They're perfect for my needs, and with this Elite Pro and the X-Fi tech that comes with it, they sound amazing. I may dislike creative as a company, but you can't fault them for making damn good sound.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well, mail came today and still no amp








im starting to get worried, i thought it would have been here by now.


sad times, what amp did you get?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


sad times, what amp did you get?


Bought TheLegend's Mini^3, I believe.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Bought TheLegend's Mini^3, I believe.


Man, everyone's getting goodies. Everyone cept phospho :[. To much money on girlfriend/laptop. But she goes back to school late august. :O NEW CANS TIME!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Man, everyone's getting goodies. Everyone cept phospho :[. To much money on girlfriend/laptop. But she goes back to school late august. :O NEW CANS TIME!


You could be my Millet starving student build buddy!









Still waiting on my parts from Mouser... The power supply I'm fine waiting for, but I've got a couple pairs of tubes and some sockets - not exactly an amp yet...







Seriously though, this thing is _cheap_! I've ordered everything I needed (including an extra pair of tubes and some additional 470uf output caps) and I've still yet to break $50 total.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Bought TheLegend's Mini^3, I believe.


that's the one, i know the mail is slow, but tomorrow will make it almost 2 weeks


----------



## CrackClocker

Wow, I didn't know you were a DIY amp builder Chipp!? Once your done building that amp, be sure to do an OCN review!


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


that's the one, i know the mail is slow, but tomorrow will make it almost 2 weeks










Let me know if it's not there by Wednesday. Two weeks is quite slow even for shipping to Canada.

I'm surprised it hasn't made it yet either, but I doubt USPS would have lost a package such as the one I sent.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrackClocker*


Wow, I didn't know you were a DIY amp builder Chipp!? Once your done building that amp, be sure to do an OCN review!


Well, I will be once I finish this little project.







I dabble in just about everything.


----------



## TheLegend

Just spent $55 on cables and adapters from Heartland HT and RadioShack.

My wallet doesn't like me right now.


----------



## AndrewBEJ

Denon AH-D1001 powered with auzentech X-Plosions with opamps LM4562NA on front. Snappy!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Just spent $55 on cables and adapters from Heartland HT and RadioShack.

My wallet doesn't like me right now.










Funny ...

I just bid 45 bucks on a Zu Cable Birth power cable for my DAC:

..










..

Courtesy of my recent Shure sell ...


----------



## Aura

^^^

I should probably be getting me a decent power cable as well, but I'm obsessing way too much about my tube selection on the amp to be bothered with much else right now







.

Yesterday the purpose of the SLAM configuration became *very* apparent to me. I had been running some 6SN7 (VT-231) tubes in my output for the past week just to get a basic feel for a standard setup, but then (at last) I threw the 5687's w/ adapters back in to see what I would hear this time.

SO. MUCH. POWER.

It is hard for me to express the vast increase in raw power that SLAM creates. I can only turn up the volume pot half as far as I could with the 6SN7. This power is making virtually everything sound superior, including the incredibly tight, driving, aspects of the signature that is the very trademark of the "SLAM" connotation.

I talked to Earl (SACD_Lover) about tube selection and learned that while very high-end 6SN7 tubes sound excellent, a true SLAM amp with 5687's in output and a 6GU7 for the gain is basically ideal and far cheaper. To give you an idea of the price difference, a pair of Mullard ECC32's (a high-end 6SN7) will run you ~ $200. One pair of Tung Sol 5687's is no more than $30 or $40.

Not to mention that Earl prefers this exact setup (well, the gain tube anyhow) in virtually all of his amps. And seeing as how Earl owns 8-9 Singlepower models and is the most authoritative figure on Singlepower this side of Mikhail, I tend to take his impressions to heart







.

Anyhow, just some tube ramblings. The stuff is so addicting it must be experienced to be believed.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


The stuff is so addicting it must be experienced to be believed.


Madness to be sure.

I was about to drop 100 dollars for a bendix tube for my DAC but after reading a gazillion threads ... decided to shoot for the power cable as I'm quite pleased with my Western Electric tube already.

Reportedly ... (least as far as my layman's wanderings have led me) ... the power cable can make a huge change in sonics when applied to the source.

We'll see ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Reportedly ... (least as far as my layman's wanderings have led me) ... the power cable can make a huge change in sonics when applied to the source.


Hmm, that is certainly interesting. I must admit that I am not all too familiar with higher-grade power cables/conditioners, mostly because I have been quite a skeptic of them in the past.

Perhaps I will delve into them after I get the DAC - the Marantz' power cable cannot be removed from the chassis (well, maybe it can, but I'm not at all willing to take this cdp to the chop-shop).

That cable looks hawt though. Good luck Joel, hope you can grab it







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


^^^

I should probably be getting me a decent power cable as well, but I'm obsessing way too much about my tube selection on the amp to be bothered with much else right now







.

Yesterday the purpose of the SLAM configuration became *very* apparent to me. I had been running some 6SN7 (VT-231) tubes in my output for the past week just to get a basic feel for a standard setup, but then (at last) I threw the 5687's w/ adapters back in to see what I would hear this time.

SO. MUCH. POWER.

It is hard for me to express the vast increase in raw power that SLAM creates. I can only turn up the volume pot half as far as I could with the 6SN7. This power is making virtually everything sound superior, including the incredibly tight, driving, aspects of the signature that is the very trademark of the "SLAM" connotation.

I talked to Earl (SACD_Lover) about tube selection and learned that while very high-end 6SN7 tubes sound excellent, a true SLAM amp with 5687's in output and a 6GU7 for the gain is basically ideal and far cheaper. To give you an idea of the price difference, a pair of Mullard ECC32's (a high-end 6SN7) will run you ~ $200. One pair of Tung Sol 5687's is no more than $30 or $40.

Not to mention that Earl prefers this exact setup (well, the gain tube anyhow) in virtually all of his amps. And seeing as how Earl owns 8-9 Singlepower models and is the most authoritative figure on Singlepower this side of Mikhail, I tend to take his impressions to heart







.

Anyhow, just some tube ramblings. The stuff is so addicting it must be experienced to be believed.


thus the purpose of that extra adapter I purchased and never had time to use... enjoy it my friend!

btw... what's up w/ everyone purchasing w/o talking to me?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Hmm, that is certainly interesting. I must admit that I am not all too familiar with higher-grade power cables/conditioners, mostly because I have been quite a skeptic of them in the past.

Perhaps I will delve into them after I get the DAC - the Marantz' power cable cannot be removed from the chassis (well, maybe it can, but I'm not at all willing to take this cdp to the chop-shop).

That cable looks hawt though. Good luck Joel, hope you can grab it







.


Won.

50 bucks.

Zu sells it for 100 bucks per meter at their main site: http://www.zuaudio.com/birth.asp

...

Worth a try, anyway.

I mean ... I'm just reading reviews and then ...

It all becomes like walking around blindfolded ...arms stretched out in front ... trying not to break something but still wanting to get somewhere.


----------



## Doubledarkhorse

Beyerdynamic DT 770's here


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


btw... what's up w/ everyone purchasing w/o talking to me?












As I said above ...

Quote:



It all becomes like walking around blindfolded ...arms stretched out in front ... trying not to break something but still wanting to get somewhere.


...

What timing, Jacob.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


thus the purpose of that extra adapter I purchased and never had time to use... enjoy it my friend!

btw... what's up w/ everyone purchasing w/o talking to me?


Can that adapter be used with both the 6CG7's you provided and the 6GU7's? I asked Earl this very same question, but I believe that he overlooked it (he was fielding quite a few other questions in his defense).

Also, I tried to use one of the RCA Cleartop 6CG7's with that adapter, but I couldn't fit the tube in the sockets. It appears that one of the sockets on the adapter has some sort of build-up inside. Is there anything I can do to remedy this without harming the adapter? I am prepared to accept the fact that I made need to buy another ECC#2 adapter from Mikhail, albeit at a steep cost.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Can that adapter be used with both the 6CG7's you provided and the 6GU7's? I asked Earl this very same question, but I believe that he overlooked it (he was fielding quite a few other questions in his defense).

Also, I tried to use one of the RCA Cleartop 6CG7's with that adapter, but I couldn't fit the tube in the sockets. It appears that one of the sockets on the adapter has some sort of build-up inside. Is there anything I can do to remedy this without harming the adapter? I am prepared to accept the fact that I made need to buy another ECC#2 adapter from Mikhail, albeit at a steep cost.

It should work just fine, I just never had time to test it. If there is a problem with the adapter you can send it back to me and I can send it back to the builder for repairs. It'll just be postage to and from Canada...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Won.

50 bucks.

Zu sells it for 100 bucks per meter at their main site: http://www.zuaudio.com/birth.asp

...

Worth a try, anyway.

I mean ... I'm just reading reviews and then ...

It all becomes like walking around blindfolded ...arms stretched out in front ... trying not to break something but still wanting to get somewhere.










I'm interested in your impressions... I haven't been too impressed with my previous encounters with that cable manufacture, but I haven't had any experience with their power cords.

for cheap power cords I've heard good things about iron lung jellyfish and volex cords.
PS audio should have some good ones
I have a signal cable magic power digital reference that seems to work well. I also have a few of my own making that work quite nicely. I'm going to be ordering some more parts to try a few different ideas with a local friend and will hopefully come up with something really good that I can share


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'm interested in your impressions... I haven't been too impressed with my previous encounters with that cable manufacture, but I haven't had any experience with their power cords.

for cheap power cords I've heard good things about iron lung jellyfish and volex cords.
PS audio should have some good ones
I have a signal cable magic power digital reference that seems to work well. I also have a few of my own making that work quite nicely. I'm going to be ordering some more parts to try a few different ideas with a local friend and will hopefully come up with something really good that I can share









Like Aura, ... I'm a skeptic.

(I was an IC skeptic too ... but that's certainly changed)










So I'll be rather brutal in my assessment of it's value.

The banter online, especially from Paradisea owners, seem to indicate it's a winner.

BTW, I too have read similar favorable things regarding the Volex and Lung cables.

Feh, ... re: the Zu power cable:

If it angers me or displeases me in any way ...

Then _thank the consumptive gods_ for parachutes:

_"60-Day money back Satisfaction guarantee
Lifetime warranty on materials and workmanship
Manufactured by ZU Audio in Ogden, Utah -- U.S.A."_

...

Same reason I shop at Fry's ....


----------



## Aura

Jacob - I'm gonna have to send it back to you. I was able to get the tube in with some force, but when I positioned the adapter and the 6CG7 and warmed it up, I was getting crackling and no sound when the cdp was running.

Send me a pm for pricing on shipping. Thanks.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Jacob - I'm gonna have to send it back to you. I was able to get the tube in with some force, but when I positioned the adapter and the 6CG7 and warmed it up, I was getting crackling and no sound when the cdp was running.

Send me a pm for pricing on shipping. Thanks.

I'll email the builder and get back to you.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Jacob - I'm gonna have to send it back to you. I was able to get the tube in with some force, but when when I positioned the adapter and the 6CG7 and warmed it up, I was getting crackling and no sound when the cdp was running.

Send me a pm for pricing on shipping. Thanks.

Maybe a previous owner of the adapter had used it with something like the Walkers compound I posted about a few weeks ago.

My Paradisea (which had recieved a treatment of the goop to it's tube socket) also started distorting and crackling after I applied the Wakers Silver compound.

Needless to say ... I was utterly freaked and crushed.

So ...

I carefully cleaned all the Walkers compound off of the tube socket insert points (with toothpicks!) and this solved the problem.

...

Just an idea ...

I've since sworn off all conductive "contact enhancing" compounds as they all seem to share the same ugly trait of (over time) solidifying and starting to flake off of their initially applied points ...

In many documented/expressed cases online, this results in shorts and the sort of ugly crackling/distortions that I experienced a few weeks ago.

...

Random ideas.

Good luck.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Maybe a previous owner of the adapter had used it with something like the Walkers compound I posted about a few weeks ago.

My Paradisea (which had recieved a treatment of the goop to it's tube socket) also started distorting and crackling after I applied the Wakers Silver compound.

Needless to say ... I was utterly freaked and crushed.

So ...

I carefully cleaned all the Walkers compound off of the tube socket insert points (with toothpicks!) and this solved the problem.

...

Just an idea ...

I've since sworn off all conductive "contact enhancing" compounds as they all seem to share the same ugly trait of (over time) solidifying and starting to flake off of their initially applied points ...

In many documented/expressed cases online, this results in shorts and the sort of ugly crackling/distortions that I experienced a few weeks ago.

...

Random ideas.

Good luck.










nope, commissioned a professional amp builder to build it for me, just never got around to using it.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Maybe a previous owner of the adapter had used it with something like the Walkers compound I posted about a few weeks ago.

My Paradisea (which had recieved a treatment of the goop to it's tube socket) also started distorting and crackling after I applied the Wakers Silver compound.

Needless to say ... I was utterly freaked and crushed.

So ...

I carefully cleaned all the Walkers compound off of the tube socket insert points (with toothpicks!) and this solved the problem.

...

Just an idea ...

I've since sworn off all conductive "contact enhancing" compounds as they all seem to share the same ugly trait of (over time) solidifying and starting to flake off of their initially applied points ...

In many documented/expressed cases online, this results in shorts and the sort of ugly crackling/distortions that I experienced a few weeks ago.

...

Random ideas.

Good luck.










That's what it looks like. I can see a strange silver residue inside the sockets. I took a toothpick and tried pressing on them a little bit to see if they had any give, but it was completely solid. I hope my forcing the tube into the sockets has not extrapolated the issue.

But as Jacob just noted, this adapter has really never seen use, so I'm not sure what it is.

Anyhow, I dropped my Ken-Rad VT-231 back into the gain position and got the amp back to normal. It's very scary to hear a new purchase crackling.


----------



## soloz2

brian, try a different tube. I sent an email on your behalf.


----------



## jpw007

I just ordered myself the Razer headphones and audio card!
http://www.razerzone.com/p-91-razer-...udio-card.aspx
and
http://www.razerzone.com/p-93-razer-...eadphones.aspx

I CANT WAIT!

(i ahd to tell someone soz and this seemed like the place







)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpw007* 
I just ordered myself the Razer headphones and audio card!
http://www.razerzone.com/p-91-razer-...udio-card.aspx
and
http://www.razerzone.com/p-93-razer-...eadphones.aspx

I CANT WAIT!

(i ahd to tell someone soz and this seemed like the place







)

They should be quite good with your games, friend.

Congrats!


----------



## jpw007

THANKS!!!!

i cant wait to try bf2142/css/cod4 omg every game i own lol!

i wonder how it will really compare to my onboard Realtek HD 7.1 and logitech chat headphones lol!

I know the razer phones will destroy these cheap logitech ones but not sure how the audio card/ onboard vary.


----------



## Chipp

The Barracuda is quite a capable card for gaming - I think you'll be impressed with the difference from onboard to a dedicated audio processor. Hardware acceleration is a wonderful thing.


----------



## TheLegend

It's always nice to come back from being away for a few hours and seeing a few new pages to read.

Lots of activity.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i count 1 page, but then again i use 40 post per page, but agreed that it is nice to see activity up, i also expect a lot of pics and a lot of write ups


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


thus the purpose of that extra adapter I purchased and never had time to use... enjoy it my friend!

btw... what's up w/ everyone purchasing w/o talking to me?


I'll be talking to you eventually about my DAC selection... but, one multi-hundred-dollar purchase on a part time $10/hr job at a time.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I'll be talking to you eventually about my DAC selection... but, one multi-hundred-dollar purchase on a part time $10/hr job at a time.


You have no decisions to make.

You have no counciling to do.

You have only to buy my spare Paradisea in a week or two.

(Wow! That rhymed!)

...

(JK)


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


You have no decisions to make.

You have no counciling to do.

You have only to buy my spare Paradisea in a week or two.

(Wow! That rhymed!)

...

(JK)











No balanced output D:

Realized my MKII might take longer than I originally hoped, despite LD's excellent service and David's prompt responses... thanks to the olympics, it seems everything, shipping included, is screwy over in China at the moment, which means it could take a few extra days for me to receive my amp. Not a big deal, but a little disappointing.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

still no amp


----------



## Aura

I now introduce the Honduras Rosewood D2000:










Sorry, a little joke







. I'm not quite ready to formally showcase them yet, so this is just my cruel way of letting everyone know that they are indeed done and currently resting on my head.

Once again I used uber-deep cups, if you could not tell from the pic







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I now introduce the Honduras Rosewood D2000:










Sorry, a little joke







. I'm not quite ready to formally showcase them yet, so this is just my cruel way of letting everyone know that they are indeed done and currently resting on my head.

Once again I used uber-deep cups, if you could not tell from the pic







.


Bastardo!

Give us more!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

now that is just mean spirited


----------



## mega_option101

I'm wondering if I should purchase a cmoy headphone amp for my ipod and headphones (HD212Pro and HD515)?? Is it worth it?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


I'm wondering if I should purchase a cmoy headphone amp for my ipod and headphones (HD212Pro and HD515)?? Is it worth it?


cMoy amps are kind of a waste of money IMO, but if you plan on getting some higher end cans in the future I suggest in investing in a better amp from the get go.

Mini^3 is my choice.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


cMoy amps are kind of a waste of money IMO, but if you plan on getting some higher end cans in the future I suggest in investing in a better amp from the get go.

Mini^3 is my choice.
 









Portable?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Portable?










Indeed, no bigger than a deck of cards and that is the larger side.

BTW, nice job on finishing the D2000s Bryan.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Indeed, no bigger than a deck of cards and that is the larger side.

BTW, nice job on finishing the D2000s Bryan.










Any place I could buy them here in Canada?? It's tough finding things here


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Any place I could buy them here in Canada?? It's tough finding things here










mini3 is DIY so you need to build yourself or find a builder. Fairly easy build, just surface mount components so not exactly for a first project. I could possibly help you out, but i"m booked till August (which is fast approaching)


----------



## soloz2

aura... I need to see some pictures that actually show the beautiful grain!


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Any place I could buy them here in Canada?? It's tough finding things here










As Soloz said it is a DIY or you could have an experience builder like Soloz or MisterX build one for you.

Check over at Head-Fi for some used amps. I prefer to buy most equipment used since its already burned in and ready to go.

Stay within $100 +/- $10 for the amp though. A brand new commissioned build will be more however.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


aura... I need to see some pictures that actually show the beautiful grain!











Yeah. Me too!

And what's more ... it looks like you offset one side of the cups ... making one side a bit wider than the other side ... (almost like a silent salute to the very similarly deformed Sony's in your Avatar!) ...

Could just be a visual anomaly ... but looks cool regardless.

I _LOVE_ asymmetric design.

Be it in surfboards, headphone cups or homes.










That said ... I'm sure the finished product is beautiful.

NOW POST SOME MORE PICS or I'm COMING OVER TO BUST UP YOUR PLACe!!!


----------



## Aura

Lol, a thread is up Joel. That site maintenance came at a bad time eh?

And yes, the design has a very subtle salute to the R10.


----------



## TheLegend

My cables/adapters should be here Friday.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


My cables/adapters should be here Friday.










you never got back to me buddy...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you never got back to me buddy...


Sorry mate, I just figured you were busy and it would take a few days to get the parts you needed to get it going.

It looked like you had enough on your plate without having to deal with some measly cables. I'll hopefully be upgrading cables soon. I'll talk to you well in advance before anything happens.


----------



## s1rrah

*Lossless Free Music Heads-up v.0123*

....

Just a little FYI:

If you create a "Trial Account" at B&W Music (yes, the speaker company) ... you get three months of free, lossless downloads of their latest in-house produced/recorded EP's.

As with so many of the 'audiophile' type recordings I listen too ... I like this sort of thing as it gives me a chance to demo tracks recorded *specifically* for the crowd with nitpicky and discerning tastes, even though I might not have been (or will ever be) a regular purchaser of the involved artists works (think Chesky Records demos, Ultrasone demos, etc.)

That is to say ... this sort of recording group aims it's product at those of you out there who know full well how to simply enjoy listening to music but who also, occasionally, want to _dissect _a production based on it's sonic qualities alone.










Anyway ...

I'm currently downloading the two bits I've found I have access too: A guy named "Brett Anderson" (Think tears for fears and suede) ...as well as some lossless tracks from a gal named, "Gwyneth Herbert."

Great to see more high quality, free releases showing up.

According to B&W's website ... these tracks (free option) have a limited shelf life so if your interested, get them while you can.

FYI.

Enjoy the music.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*Lossless Free Music Heads-up v.0123*

....

Just a little FYI:

If you create a "Trial Account" at B&W Music (yes, the speaker company) ... you get three months of free, lossless downloads of their latest in-house produced/recorded EP's.

As with so many of the 'audiophile' type recordings I listen too ... I like this sort of thing as it gives me a chance to demo tracks recorded *specifically* for the crowd with nitpicky and discerning tastes, even though I might not have been (or will ever be) a regular purchaser of the involved artists works (think Chesky Records demos, Ultrasone demos, etc.)

That is to say ... this sort of recording group aims it's product at those of you out there who know full well how to simply enjoy listening to music but who also, occasionally, want to _dissect _a production based on it's sonic qualities alone.










Anyway ...

I'm currently downloading the two bits I've found I have access too: A guy named "Brett Anderson" (Think tears for fears and suede) ...as well as some lossless tracks from a gal named, "Gwyneth Herbert."

Great to see more high quality, free releases showing up.

According to B&W's website ... these tracks (free option) have a limited shelf life so if your interested, get them while you can.

FYI.

Enjoy the music.











must have started something new... I'm a member and I never got anything, but emails telling me what I could download... go to the site and they want to charge me


----------



## s1rrah

@ Soloz:

Turns out I was already a member too. I've never been a paying member, though ... just still had an account from way back when I ordered those B&W Nautilus demo DVD's.

I just logged in and went to the specific artists download page and along side the pay options was a free demo option.

I found the Brett Anderson stuff to suck, even for 'clinical' type demoing.

I deleted it.

The Gwyneth Herbert stuff, however ... are keeper tracks for the 'audiophile demo track' section of my library. Very very nice and spatious recordings with some great subdued percussion especially, "narrow man," which has great great demo potential.

Don't know what the redist policy is for these tracks but I'll check it out. If legal/kosher to do so ... I'll find some way to host them.


----------



## gonX

Is anyone else running XP x64 having major problems with ASIO, Audio Creation mode and/or kernel streaming in general? Half of the times when running ASIO, my sound card will lock up and refuse to play any sound (also I am unable to move master volume in the windows contorl panel).

On the Audio Creation... sometimes when I enable it it will also lock up my sound card in the same way as above.

And KS simply just makes my computer BSOD...

Tried with both the latest Creative drivers and YouP-PaX, with no difference at all.

Currently installing Server 2k3 again in 32-bit so I can retain the ASIO features, but if anyone knows a fix for it I would be grateful


----------



## Namrac

Joel, Michael got the SE530s and seems to be enjoying them thoroughly. =D


----------



## phospholipid

So. Anyone know where I can get some D2000's under 225$, besides the sold out pro vantage?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


So. Anyone know where I can get some D2000's under 225$, besides the sold out pro vantage?


http://www.compumusic.com/p482053.htm

They're a decent store to deal with. No info on availability though, you'll have to call. The only other store I checked was eCOST and they are sold out, too.


----------



## Namrac

might be worth waiting for provantage to restock, that price was insane.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


might be worth waiting for provantage to restock, that price was insane.


Yeah, trust me, so much money iss flying out of me :swearing:, waiting wont be an issue









Purchases right now: Books for classes, 2GB of RAM for laptop, 4GB Pro Duo stick for PSP, desktop PC.

All on monday, before my surgery







! Hooray!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Yeah, trust me, so much money iss flying out of me :swearing:, waiting wont be an issue









Purchases right now: Books for classes, 2GB of RAM for laptop, 4GB Pro Duo stick for PSP, desktop PC.

All on monday, before my surgery







! Hooray!


Ouch. D:

Still figuring out my source issue... 0404 apparently does balanced out, but only through TRS 1/4", which goes unbalanced once RCA comes into play, but I need RCA for the MKIIs. =/

An Opus or a VDA2 will be my eventual solution, but I don't have $400-600 to drop right now.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Ouch. D:

Still figuring out my source issue... 0404 apparently does balanced out, but only through TRS 1/4", which goes unbalanced once RCA comes into play, but I need RCA for the MKIIs. =/

An Opus or a VDA2 will be my eventual solution, but I don't have $400-600 to drop right now.


Maybe I've missed your plans for amp modification somewhere, but how is changing your source going to have any impact on the fact that the MKII does not accept balanced inputs?







The balanced signal will be nullified once it is adapted to RCA either way, be it TRS or XLR coming out of the DAC.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Ouch. D:

Still figuring out my source issue... 0404 apparently does balanced out, but only through TRS 1/4", which goes unbalanced once RCA comes into play, but I need RCA for the MKIIs. =/

An Opus or a VDA2 will be my eventual solution, but I don't have $400-600 to drop right now.


If the MKII fairs well with the D2000, I'd love to pick it up from you when you sell it. YOU HEAR THAT? DIBS. RIGHT NOW. Haha, when do you think you'll switch to an actual balanced set-up?


----------



## s1rrah

What I want to know is ...

How in the hell can something like changing a power cord amount to such a huge difference in sound?
























I got my Zu Birth power cord in today and have had it running for about five hours.

...










...

I'm running it to my source, the Paradisea DAC, as I've read that's the component that will be impacted the most by power cord changes.

...

It's resulted in an unbelievably different sound signature coming through the headphones. Mostly for the better but I also have some minor quibblees (the latter might be burn in related, but we'll see).

*The good* = dramatic widening of sound stage, just as dramatic of a change in transparency, instruments are much more seperate ... having much more air between them (could be same thing as transparency improvement but I'm making it up as I go). Bass is noticeably tighter, deeper and more punchy, and mids are a tad recessed. Regarding this change to the mids, it seems someone took an EQ and very slightly applied the "classic V" setting ... with the mid sliders sort of below 0k and everything to the right and left sort of slowly going up ... Not overbearding but still noticeable.

*The bad* = there's a very slight bit of glare present that is not as noticeable with the cheapo plain jane power chord. That Grado thing that I've worked very hard to tame in my rig and which I'm therefore very sensitive too. It's not real bad with the new Zu Birth cable and it only shows up on certain CDs/tracks, but it's definitely a bit more present (being hyper critical). This might be reduced as the cable burns in. Also, I'm not sure if I like the slightly recessed mids. I'm a mid-man, after all and like my electric guitar to be nice and crunchy before I like it smooth and tight (just speaking of distorted guitar tones). It's actually a rather 'pretty' change to the overall sound but it may end up being a bit unnatural for my ear. We'll see as the cable burns in.

...

All in all ... I think the advantages of the pre-burnt-in Zu Birth outweigh the very slight flaws I'm hearing ... the improvements in soundstage, transparency and bass are just freakish.

I've got 60 days to return it for a full refund so I'm not sweating it.

...

In fact, I just ordered one of the much praised Iron Lung Jellyfish power cords to test against the Zu next week:

...










...

I've read lots of good things about the jellyfish cable so looking forward to comparing the two.

Once I settle on the one I like the most, I'll be ordering a second cable for my amplifier.

I certainly like the looks of the Zu cable more but if the Jellyfish pwns it, I'll learn to live with the purple.









...

BTW :

I'm already lining up a local sale of my spare Paradisea! Hope it goes through.


----------



## soloz2

Joel, hold onto that thought... next month one of my good friends and I are going on a power cord 'spree' and will be building several different designs. We might even be able to use some help if you're interested. Just wait till next week, to email me... lol


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Joel, hold onto that thought... next month one of my good friends and I are going on a power cord 'spree' and will be building several different designs. We might even be able to use some help if you're interested. Just wait till next week, to email me... lol


Consider me highly interested in as many OCD like listening sessions as you all might require ...

Seriously ... I'll lose sleep.

And that's a good thing.










(I'll give you an email next week)

best,

.joel


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Maybe I've missed your plans for amp modification somewhere, but how is changing your source going to have any impact on the fact that the MKII does not accept balanced inputs?







The balanced signal will be nullified once it is adapted to RCA either way, be it TRS or XLR coming out of the DAC.


Not one MKII. 2. =D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


If the MKII fairs well with the D2000, I'd love to pick it up from you when you sell it. YOU HEAR THAT? DIBS. RIGHT NOW. Haha, when do you think you'll switch to an actual balanced set-up?


I haven't even gotten the first one yet D:

Depends on a lot of things, mostly money. It'll be a while though, balanced amps are expensive. Very expensive.


----------



## CrackClocker

After reading S1rrah's little article I decided to go off and buy some hospital grade power cords. I was looking through google and I found some power cords for* FREE* at americords! I thought I hit the jackpot and I ordered like 50 12ft 16 gauge hospital grade cords. To my demise, they called me today and said it was an error in pricing....


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Not one MKII. 2. =D 
I haven't even gotten the first one yet D:

Depends on a lot of things, mostly money. It'll be a while though, balanced amps are expensive. Very expensive.


Well, from the sounds of it, I love my Denon IEM, so if I can find some new D2000's for the price I was going to buy the DT's for [180$ for the Dt's, i'd spend up to 225$ for the D2000's] I'm picking them up after my surgery. :O!

GOD all my saved money, spent. well, all but 500$ gih :[. 
when the MKII's come in, LMK =D!


----------



## Namrac

Hmm... well...

My MKII came today, very much to my surprise. I wasn't even aware it had been shipped D:

Opening it up now, pics and impressions later.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Hmm... well...

My MKII came today, very much to my surprise. I wasn't even aware it had been shipped D:

Opening it up now, pics and impressions later.










To quote one of my favorite cartoon characters:

"Heh ... Heh ... Awwwwwwright!"

...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


To quote one of my favorite cartoon characters:

"Heh ... Heh ... Awwwwwwright!"

...











Extreme initial impressions (have maybe half an hour on it...)

More bass, but more bloat. Treble is sparkly and pleasant. Whole sound is very warm, almost too much. Doesn't seem to have much more life or energy, hopefully this will improve during burn in. Soundstage is maybe a tiny bit wider... hard to tell at this point.

According to Penchum's review on Head-Fi, burn in has a pretty big effect, especially around the 50 hour mark, so time will tell.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Extreme initial impressions (have maybe half an hour on it...)

More bass, but more bloat. Treble is sparkly and pleasant. Whole sound is very warm, almost too much. Doesn't seem to have much more life or energy, hopefully this will improve during burn in. Soundstage is maybe a tiny bit wider... hard to tell at this point.

According to Penchum's review on Head-Fi, burn in has a pretty big effect, especially around the 50 hour mark, so time will tell.



More bass :O! sparkly!?!? :[ stop i just spent so much money. i love when cans sound warm, and have breadth. :[ i can't find any MKII on ebay though :[


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


More bass :O! sparkly!?!? :[ stop i just spent so much money. i love when cans sound warm, and have breadth. :[ i can't find any MKII on ebay though :[


It's a bit much, the bass is more bloated. But, I've only got an hour on it, so it'll most likely settle down. I want punchy and deep, not boomy.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


It's a bit much, the bass is more bloated. But, I've only got an hour on it, so it'll most likely settle down. I want punchy and deep, not boomy.


Are you using the no name tubes it comes with or did you switch out the tubes?


----------



## CrackClocker

The tubes make everything sound 3-D like and very warm. Anyhow, if I were to buy a large amount of hospital grade power cords would anybody like to purchase some off me?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Are you using the no name tubes it comes with or did you switch out the tubes?


Stock tubes at the moment, gonna start rolling once I get the second, since I'll need enough for both.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Stock tubes at the moment, gonna start rolling once I get the second, since I'll need enough for both.


With time, you should be able to shape the bass image very much to your liking via different tube sets.

My DAC only has a single tube and it's influence over the sound is quite significant.

We have the same tastes in bass image it seems.

Good luck.










*BTW:* heading to Fry's this weekend to pick some sub 30 dollar buds/IEM's up. Any suggestions?


----------



## soloz2

jvc fx66


----------



## Aura

Well, the DX is now enroute to me (apparently).

The seller has been pretty slow in general, but for such a deal I probably should expect at least one drawback in the process.

We will see...

Edit -

Quote:



Anyhow, if I were to buy a large amount of hospital grade power cords would anybody like to purchase some off me?


How much for each cord? I would be interested if they didn't break the bank too badly (which I assume they will not







).


----------



## phospholipid

Just finished paying off my laptop :O now all i have to do is buy a bag for it, and D2000's HERE I COME :O!

well, and my books for school. and the desktop :[ so. maybe soon.

@Nam: TELL US MORE ABOUT THE MKII :O!


----------



## Namrac

I would, but today's my town's yearly fireman's festival, and there's currently a parade going on my street, with honking and a marching band and fire truck sirens galore. I'll tell you what I remember from my listening at about 4:30 this morning though.

Bass has tightened up considerably, but still lacks some depth. Soundstage has mildly improved, and treble extension seems a bit better. At this point I'd rank it on par with my Headfive, but with a signature I like more.


----------



## Namrac

Well, I buckled and picked up a pair of NOS Mullard M8100s for my driver tubes... I can't resist tweaking, and they seem to be easy enough to find so I can pick up another pair when I get my second MKII. Now to find some good replacements for the power tubes...


----------



## phospholipid

Are you gonna at least burn in the no names or as soon as you get the mullards you're gonna switch?


----------



## s1rrah

Two hours in to my dueling Paradisea's session and I can honestly say that I might lose my mind here in a bit...










It's so difficult discerning any differences ... but certain traits (at least) seem to be emerging:

...










...

*V.1.0*: Noticeably more "sweet" sounding; easy on the ears (grados); smooth; relaxed; effortless; warm; astounding, clean, tight, deep bass. A noticeably more narrow soundstage image than the v.2.0, sounding a bit more 'between the ears.'

*v.2.0*: Noticeably better soundstage and transparency; instruments are more seperated and have more 'air' between them; not as smooth as v.1.0 but this could be a burn-in issue; slightly more edge than v.1.0 but again, could be burn-in related; astounding, clean, tight, deep bass.

...

The v.1.0 DAC has over 1000 hours on it, I'm sure.

The v.2.0 DAC has just under 200 hours on it; it's a brand new unit

...

Which one I keep and which one I sell is still up in the air.

I like them both just as much for their respective qualities ....

...

So confusing!


----------



## Aura

Joel -

With two units that sound so similar, I would evaluate what you are considering for future upgrades in the other areas of your rig.

Say, for hypothetical purposes, you are considering another pair of headphones such as Denon or Sennheiser. Perhaps v.1.0 might serve you better in the long run on the basis that you are considering adding a smoother, more relaxed presentation to the setup. It's an advantage (from a relative perspective) in that you are matching synergy amongst components.

Now without having heard either DAC, I will say that the term "effortless" that you used for v.1.0 is incredibly important (at least it is for my ears). That is one way I would describe my amp - no matter the genre, the source, the headphones, etc., the amp completely encapsulates the music in the very way it was meant to, without the slightest sense of hiccup or issue. It is not so much a discernable property that you can actually hear, rather one that can be sensed but is still every bit as apparent as an increase in bass or a shift in presentation.

Just some input for you (and anyone else with nothing better to think about).


----------



## MasterFire

AKG K55, linked directly into the front audio port controlled by Realtek ALC885 v6.0.1.5374

I have another one, called either Ross or eRoss. But it's old, very old... Maybe even older as I am. But it has volume slides on both ears so I can change them individually, which is handy because since I'm a muscisian I am deafer (/ more deaf?) on one side (left side) then on the other.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Joel -

With two units that sound so similar, I would evaluate what you are considering for future upgrades in the other areas of your rig.

Say, for hypothetical purposes, you are considering another pair of headphones such as Denon or Sennheiser.












That's *exactly* what was going through my mind as I reached the two hour point of demo'ing the two DACS.

One or the other might be better for future headphone upgrades.

Just cause the one with better soundstage and transparency seems just slightly edgier with my RS1's ... doesn't necessarily mean that same DAC would seem "edgy/sharp" with some other headphone.

Oh yeah. I was all over that thought (and still am).

...

Going on 5 hours total listening time.

I've switched inputs countless times.

I took a break for a bit of course ... just to clear any psychic build up.









And now back at it.

...

Bottom line so far?

I like them both.

So I'll most likely end up putting them up as a joint/"pick one of the two" sale and simply be content with which ever I have left.



...

In parting ...

...

"All that glitters..."










...










*note:* (please pardon the one, single cheapo TOSLINK visible in that pic)

...

(yay!)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sounds like a fun time thus far
.
.
i have a lot more listening to do but my amp just made it in the mail, first impressions are wow, the bass seems to be a lot more present and very tight, the highs seem a lot more tame on my 225s and the mids have pretty much retained what they were, they sound a lot more neutral then what they did just out of my sound card (on board still







)
but this is only with ~30 minutes of listening, a lot more to do, but with a lot of other things going on it may be a few days.


----------



## soloz2

bass should get a little better on the new one... and putting larger caps will help


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


sounds like a fun time thus far
.
.
i have a lot more listening to do but my amp just made it in the mail, first impressions are wow, the bass seems to be a lot more present and very tight, the highs seem a lot more tame on my 225s and the mids have pretty much retained what they were, they sound a lot more neutral then what they did just out of my sound card (on board still







)
but this is only with ~30 minutes of listening, a lot more to do, but with a lot of other things going on it may be a few days.


Just you wait ...

Everything will change a 100 times over in the next 24 hours.










Post some thoughts once you start noticing.

(congrats on the arrival, mang!)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well, been listening for the last 45 minutes, been listening to my favorite album that has SOOO much going on, and all i can say is wow, the differences are very apparent.
all i can say is wow, airy much? everything seems so much more separated and detailed and the bass slam is very impressive (even with grados that are not known for their bass).
it makes this albums sound even more fun then it normally does









and just in case you were wondering what i was listening to for testing, De-Loused In The Comatorium by The Mars Volta.


----------



## Namrac

Alright - big 12-hour burn in impressions post!

Better in every way than it was when I first plugged it in. Bass is deeper and punchier, treble extension is better, mids are a bit more forward, and everything is a bit more energetic and quick.

Soundstage and separation have improved, and provide a fairly wide and even plane in front of you - NIN's "Ghosts 34" and U2's "I Still Haven't Found What I'm Looking For" do a good job of bringing out this particular trait. It's not huge, but it's wide enough, has some depth, and feels very natural.

Still not terribly detailed, but it brings out more than the 0404 did, so improvements are improvements.







That's the only area it seems to be decisively behind the Headfive.

Basically they've taken a headphone that was good at rock and hip hop, and great at jazz and classical, and made it great at basically everything. =D It's more energetic, which is what I wanted, but still reasonably balanced and detailed. It's still warm and smooth, which is not a bad thing. I really can't wait to see the improvements brought by a new DAC and a second one of these bad boys.









Also, figured out my 360 audio setup just fine. Optical out to the 0404's S/PDIF in, and I just turn on the 360, turn off the 0404 for 10 seconds, turn it back on, switch the Direct Monitor to "Main", and turn up the DM knob. =D It switches back to the PC's USB input automatically when I turn off the 360.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well, been listening for the last 45 minutes, been listening to my favorite album that has SOOO much going on, and all i can say is wow, the differences are very apparent.
all i can say is wow, airy much? everything seems so much more separated and detailed and the bass slam is very impressive (even with grados that are not known for their bass).
it makes this albums sound even more fun then it normally does









and just in case you were wondering what i was listening to for testing, De-Loused In The Comatorium by The Mars Volta.


EXCELLENT ALBUM.


----------



## s1rrah

This week sees the arrival of several fun new test items!

*Number 1: *Burson Discreet OPAMP 
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Really curious to see how this thing sounds; 100 dollar OPAMP better impress, that's for sure. If not then I'll be quite happy returning it:

...










*Number 2:* Iron Lung Jelly Fish Power Cord
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Gonna be comparing directly with the Zu cable, which I'm quite coming to like, BTW.

...










*Number 3:* Zu "Firemine" 75ohm Digital Coax
--------------------------------------------------------------------

I made a random 15 dollar max bid for this bit on ebay last night. Turns out I won. Go figure.

Anyway, going to be seeing if copper/silver affects my Prelude's digital output in any way.

Also, I just thought it was a cool looking cable:

...










*Number 34:* NOS Bendix 2C51 Tube
--------------------------------------------------------------------

This is for my Paradisea.

I'm anxious to hear it as it reportedly is very nice with the Paradisea.

25 bucks from a Head-fi guy:

...










...

My desktop rig is completed as far as I'm concerned (and at least for six months!).

Gonna just be focusing on various and sundry tweaks here and there, including and eventually, getting it out to Jacob for some mods on it's various cap configurations (@Jacob: gonna be researching the electrolyte thing ... the idea of swapping those out sort of intrigues me).

<shwew>

*BTW:* Leaning towards hanging with the later model Paradisea simply because the USB may someday come in handy (meets, travel, etc.). I like them both equally in so far as sound is concerned.

I find my earlier comments regarding the very slight difference in sonics to still be fairly accurate.

Hope the weekend crew is enjoying their new gear.


----------



## Aura

A little purchase as I wait for the big 'un to arrive.










^ Vibrapods, if you can't read the label ^

Grabbed four of them for my CD5001. They should work well and are fairly cheap, so I'll probably grab another eight later on (4 for amp, 4 for DAC).

Smokey the bear says: "Only YOU can prevent vibrations from putting a damper on your rig!"

Which reminds me, I need to grab a set of dampers for my Ken-Rad (getting som microphonic tendencies)...


----------



## s1rrah

*As of thursday*, my "household" will feature a CIAudio VHP-2 / VAC-1 Amp/Power supply combo:

...










...

My roommate closed a deal on Head-fi for this setup last night.

Can't wait to demo it.

(whee.)


----------



## Niko-Time

Well, my grado 325i arrived today...innitial impressions compared to my DR150 are more bass, less soundstage and much less comfort. However, I am running it out of my speaker amps headphone out as I didn't realise they didn't have the normal 3.5mm connection, so have ordered a converter. Hopefully it will make them sound better coming out my DAC amp, we shall see.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Well, my grado 325i arrived today...innitial impressions compared to my DR150 are more bass, less soundstage and much less comfort. However, I am running it out of my speaker amps headphone out as I didn't realise they didn't have the normal 3.5mm connection, so have ordered a converter. Hopefully it will make them sound better coming out my DAC amp, we shall see.


Niko, I'd love to here your impressions on the 325i's, because we have almost the exact same taste in music, so If you say they're good with GS!YBE, I'll believe you.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Niko, I'd love to here your impressions on the 325i's, because we have almost the exact same taste in music, so If you say they're good with GS!YBE, I'll believe you.










But you also like warm and smooth - which the 325i's are very, very much not. They're the "Gradoest" of Grados, and a lot of people don't like how bright and treble-focused they are, even people that love the rest of the grado line.


----------



## Niko-Time

I shall hook them up to Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven now, shall edit this post with how they are.

EDIT: Hmm, they are, in my opinion, too in your face for godspeed. They sound quite harsh which doesn't really suit it well, plus I can barely listen to an entire post-rock track due to the comfort levels. I have to say I prefer my DR150 to these 325is, much warmer, laid back cans with better soundstage which still sound good for the climax.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


But you also like warm and smooth - which the 325i's are very, very much not. They're the "Gradoest" of Grados, and a lot of people don't like how bright and treble-focused they are, even people that love the rest of the grado line.


Exactly! I was actually waiting for him to say that he didn;t like them, seeing as grados are so face meltingly forward, if he disliked them, I wasn't gonna bother with them. As you can see from his initial impressions on GS!YBE's cd _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven _, our taste and grado's don't mix :]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I shall hook them up to Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven now, shall edit this post with how they are.

EDIT: Hmm, they are, in my opinion, too in your face for godspeed. They sound quite harsh which doesn't really suit it well, plus I can barely listen to an entire post-rock track due to the comfort levels. I have to say I prefer my DR150 to these 325is, much warmer, laid back cans with better soundstage which still sound good for the climax.


That's exactly what I wanted to know. how much did you pay for the 325i's and do you live in the US?


----------



## Namrac

Notts = UK. >.>


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Notts = UK. >.>


:facepalm: i need more sleep


----------



## Chipp

Got my big box of parts from Mouser today, so I'm ready to go with the amp. I'm tentatively considering a black plastic CD "tub" (for lack of a better word) that I found lying around as a simple solution for casing until I can find something more desirable. I've been watching the flea market for cigar boxes but have not seen one to my liking yet.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Exactly! I was actually waiting for him to say that he didn;t like them, seeing as grados are so face meltingly forward, if he disliked them, I wasn't gonna bother with them. As you can see from his initial impressions on GS!YBE's cd _Lift Your Skinny Fists Like Antennas to Heaven _, our taste and grado's don't mix :]

That's exactly what I wanted to know. how much did you pay for the 325i's and do you live in the US?


$260 sir.


----------



## Chipp

No, it's just a mockup to make sure all my holes are the correct size. I'm actually getting going on the building now.


----------



## H3||scr3am

is that the makings of a millet max starving student? I'm planning on build one up in the next couple months or so, but on the build list at the moment is a Mini^3 and an Alien DAC... may also rip my ipod apart and fix a direct line out connection...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


is that the makings of a millet max starving student? I'm planning on build one up in the next couple months or so, but on the build list at the moment is a Mini^3 and an Alien DAC... may also rip my ipod apart and fix a direct line out connection...


Indeed it is.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Indeed it is.


It's been about two hours. How is the build coming along?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*











No, it's just a mockup to make sure all my holes are the correct size. I'm actually getting going on the building now.










That's a beautifully retro looking build.

Love it.

EDIT: figured it out; thanks.

Very nice.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


It's been about two hours. How is the build coming along?


Slow but steady progress - I'm kind of teaching myself things I need to know as I go along. The right channel is almost all done, I just need to finish up with the mosfet. Pot and all inputs are wired for both channels.

It's a bit of a mess, but I suppose thats what I get for designing the layout around the cigar case logo rather than how it might be remotely practical to wire it.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Slow but steady progress - I'm kind of teaching myself things I need to know as I go along. The right channel is almost all done, I just need to finish up with the mosfet. Pot and all inputs are wired for both channels.

It's a bit of a mess, but I suppose thats what I get for designing the layout around the cigar case logo rather than how it might be remotely practical to wire it.










Be sure to post pics the minute it is done!


----------



## Chipp

Finished up the left right channel. Here is what I've got so far.

I decided to disconnect the partially built left channel from power and see if just the right would run properly; however, upon connecting power and flipping the switch I got nothing. No sparks, smoke, exploding components, fatal electrocution, etc. Multimeter confims power is making it past the switch, so I went arwy somewhere. At least the lack of violent death probably means it's salvageable. I'll start fresh with the left later, see if it works, and if so compare to find my error.

EDIT: See one mistake already - I never ran from the 1/4" back to ground. Could that break circuit so as to not fire up the tube?


----------



## H3||scr3am

the millet max starving student takes time to fire up the tubes due to the lack of a proper delay stage (to save some cash and components) so that could be part of the issue, also make sure you have no headphones plugged into it until the tubes are up and running, it can seriously hurt your headphones... (it throws alot of volts while it charges...)

Also When your finished post pics and your thoughts on it please this is on my to build list as I said after my DAC and mini^3... also compare it to any of the other millet max hybrids you've listened to in the past if possible...


----------



## soloz2

Just a point of clarification... It's a Millet Starving Student Hybrid amp. This is different from the original Millet Hybrid or the current Millet Hybrid Max.

the delay circuit just mutes the output, the tubes will receive power from the initial power up. It's probably to do with the ground as Chip mentioned.

Looks good btw. I've got something special on my workbench as well...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I've got something special on my workbench as well...


*GO ON...
*


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


*GO ON...
*


It's a Millet Max, Blackgates, Vit-Q's Mosfets, OptiVol, selectable inputs, USB DAC, toroidal power transofrmers, the works.

Up next will be another Millet Max

Followed shortly after by a brand new design, the Millet Hybrid MiniMax!
http://www.diyforums.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=491


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


It's a Millet Max, Blackgates, Vit-Q's Mosfets, OptiVol, selectable inputs, USB DAC, toroidal power transofrmers, the works.

Up next will be another Millet Max

Followed shortly after by a brand new design, the Millet Hybrid MiniMax!
http://www.diyforums.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=491


the mini is so cute. ah, now i remember you speaking of the dac parts you're gonna get in for the build. for anyone in this forum? how much would i have to pay you to have you ship it to my house for a test run first ;]?


----------



## Chipp

I fixed the headphone jack and located yet another point where I neglected to tie things to ground (the tail end of the resistor across pins 4 and 7 on the tube socket), yet still a lack of life. Perhaps it's time I take a few large pictures and seek advice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so there is a pair of ath-a700's for sale, and i was thinking of getting a closed set for traveling (my grados just leak so much sound in and out, they are not very practical for the car) and they are going for 120 shipped.
what do you guys think?
i get paid this week and if they are still up should i grab them?


----------



## H3||scr3am

The ones from dr4gon? yeah for sure if it fits your budget and needs, audio technica makes some great products, I own the open style cans of the same series the AD700s, and Love them, they;re are the most comfortable set of cans I own, and I love the balance they have, although one thing I could loose is the bleeding noises coming in, like my fans... great set of cans though, and Dragon is a good guy, I've dealt with him before...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



my grados just leak so much sound in and out, they are not very practical for the car


Are you going to drive with closed headphones?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


The ones from dr4gon? yeah for sure if it fits your budget and needs, audio technica makes some great products, I own the open style cans of the same series the AD700s, and Love them, they;re are the most comfortable set of cans I own, and I love the balance they have, although one thing I could loose is the bleeding noises coming in, like my fans... great set of cans though, and Dragon is a good guy, I've dealt with him before...


yes, dr4gons









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Are you going to drive with closed headphones?










ahah, parents have the week off for vacation, may be taking day trips, i would be sitting in the back.
when i drive i blast music tho.

is there another closed pair that would be a better buy for roughly the same price?
thanks


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd suggest that you check ebay for a pair of DT770 pro 80s instead, great headphones, with lots of room for improvement (amp) great bass, and enclosed, with great comfort and sound isolation.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


yes, dr4gons









ahah, parents have the week off for vacation, may be taking day trips, i would be sitting in the back.
when i drive i blast music tho.

is there another closed pair that would be a better buy for roughly the same price?
thanks










Better is debateable, but I'd look at the denon d1000/1001, they're going to be a bit more energetic and fun than the A700, closer to your grados. They're lighter and smaller as well.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Better is debateable, but I'd look at the denon d1000/1001, they're going to be a bit more energetic and fun than the A700, closer to your grados. They're lighter and smaller as well.


Good recommendation Sean.









Although I believe the D1000s are a bit more expensive, they will have a sound signature much more similar to Grados than will the A700s.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


the mini is so cute. ah, now i remember you speaking of the dac parts you're gonna get in for the build. for anyone in this forum? how much would i have to pay you to have you ship it to my house for a test run first ;]?


well the damn thing weighs quite a bit...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, d1000 ~140-150, at that price would it be better to wait till provantage gets them in and drop 200 on some d2000s?

EDIT: looks like provantage doesnt carry them anymore, and the cheapest i could find them some where else was ebay for 240, getting a bit steep.
so staying around ~100-150, best bets for closed set would be; dt770 pro 80, ath-a700, and d1001 ?
any other choices or opinions?
thanks guys!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hmm, d1000 ~140-150, at that price would it be better to wait till provantage gets them in and drop 200 on some d2000s?


thats honestly what i would do. just save the money, and honestly, by the time provatange gets them in stock, you'll have the money saved :].

on a side note:

wish me luck guys with my surgery tomorrow. they're putting me under and cutting open my stomach and pulling out the baddies. ill be out of work for almost 2 weeks, so in 2-3 days when im sane enough to type, ill be back giving EVEN WORSE advice. im scared, but i knowing aura's gonna send me the d2000's [pfft yeah right] ill be fine ;]. see you later!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


thats honestly what i would do. just save the money, and honestly, by the time provatange gets them in stock, you'll have the money saved :].

on a side note:

wish me luck guys with my surgery tomorrow. they're putting me under and cutting open my stomach and pulling out the baddies. ill be out of work for almost 2 weeks, so in 2-3 days when im sane enough to type, ill be back giving EVEN WORSE advice. im scared, but i knowing aura's gonna send me the d2000's [pfft yeah right] ill be fine ;]. see you later!


good luck!
you will be fine, and i hope to see some posts within the first 3 days while you are really drugged up


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


thats honestly what i would do. just save the money, and honestly, by the time provatange gets them in stock, you'll have the money saved :].

on a side note:

wish me luck guys with my surgery tomorrow. they're putting me under and cutting open my stomach and pulling out the baddies. ill be out of work for almost 2 weeks, so in 2-3 days when im sane enough to type, ill be back giving EVEN WORSE advice. im scared, but i knowing aura's gonna send me the d2000's [pfft yeah right] ill be fine ;]. see you later!


Hang in there.

PM me for some of my own fun surgical moments.

Got run over by a van some decades ago ...

Still wearing about two pounds of titanium (skeletal) associated with that random bit of damage.


----------



## FieryCoD

I just got myself a MDR-NC6 yesterday from Future Shop. I just wanna say that they sound great!


----------



## Aura

Best wishes Lipid, hope everything goes well.

For those involved, I'm gonna send out another message regarding the circle loan. I meant to a couple of days ago but I have been absurdly busy, leaving the house at 5:20 AM and getting back at like 9-10 at night repeatedly.

Also, Jacob - your cups are nearly done. I'll send you a message when I can get the last few details finished up.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

errr..... i'm back....


----------



## Niko-Time

Who are you?


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Who are you?

As if not know King of Foobar !


----------



## H3||scr3am

he is also the king of the modding Z5500s







and basically recapping/cabling anything audio in his sights...


----------



## soloz2

I received a pair of dual Burson Discrete Op-amps yesterday


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Who are you?

errr... sarcasm?
noice.....


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Who are you?

Before Aura/Nam/Legend knew much about headphones, Soloz/Bigbear ran this joint. Soloz, more of a custom cable/HT/soundcard/amp guy, Bigbear the software/soundcard/ATH/computer speakers/modding/all around guy. Big bear got sick with some crazy tropical fever and dropped out for a while, aura modded his grados and went to a head-fi meet and fell in love with empty wallets, and nam got his DT 770's and realized what he'd been missing, sirrah bought a CRAP ton of amp/cabling and was our resident stoner rock guy and they all went from there [spending way to much money haha].

Me and Aura use to argue on the finer points of the AKG's back in the day :tear:. Where do I stand in all of this? IEM's ;]


----------



## wigseryc

Welcome back BigBear. Where've you been ?

edit - oh.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

lol.....
that was quite a briefing....
now... since i'm refreshed.... i'm ready to bash this joint once more!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
lol.....
that was quite a briefing....
now... since i'm refreshed.... i'm ready to bash this joint once more!









Glad to see you back, friend!

BTW: whatever happened to USlatin and his whacked out vids?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I received a pair of dual Burson Discrete Op-amps yesterday









BTW: I ordered the adapter you turned me on to ...

I'm hoping it will let me demo my own Burson OPAMP without having to commit to soldering anything. It looks like the Burson's 'legs' will slip right into the adapter sockets ... or do you think I'll have to solder the adapter to the Burson?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
BTW: I ordered the adapter you turned me on to ...

I'm hoping it will let me demo my own Burson OPAMP without having to commit to soldering anything. It looks like the Burson's 'legs' will slip right into the adapter sockets ... or do you think I'll have to solder the adapter to the Burson?

I'm not sure... apparently my 'guy' said hes now not sure if they will work? anyway he's supposed to be sending me some tomorrow. If that won't work I have another idea. It would require a bit of soldering, but wouldn't be permanent and would allow you to test it in any compatible device with a socket.

edit: dj, did u ever get those IEMs designed?


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
errr... sarcasm?
noice.....









bingo, lol.

welcome squire


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
bingo, lol.

welcome squire

Ah, you got me. damn internet.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Glad to see you back, friend!

BTW: whatever happened to USlatin and his whacked out vids?










i miss USLatin


----------



## Aura

Got my DX1000 this afternoon, and of course it is resting on my head at the moment.

The sound? Just so refined that it is difficult to imagine some of the songs I have listened to sounding any better than they do with my rig as-is. My mind tells me that there is always something better, but my heart doesn't care right now...

... *FINALLY*.

*sighs in relief, of everything*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Got my DX1000 this afternoon, and of course it is resting on my head at the moment.

The sound? Just so refined that it is difficult to imagine some of the songs I have listened to sounding any better than they do with my rig as-is. My mind tells me that there is always something better, but my heart doesn't care right now...

... *FINALLY*.

*sighs in relief, of everything*

I'm jealous.


----------



## Namrac

PICTURES.

plz


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I'm jealous.

They could have, perhaps should have, been yours. I am indebted to you so long as I remain in this hobby friend. Not much I can do but loan out to you at some point







.

Pictures within a few hours.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
They could have, perhaps should have, been yours. I am indebted to you so long as I remain in this hobby friend. Not much I can do but loan out to you at some point







.

Pictures within a few hours.

Should NOT have been mine. Don't think it for a minute.

Though I confess my evil twin was whispering in my ear regarding out-from-under purchases and what not! But what would that have done towards strengthening trust between similarly afflicted addicts?










My evil twin does not rule here.

All things in time.

Enjoy the fly cans man.


----------



## Chipp

After building the second half of the amp, it's now very complete (and still very dead). I'm very clueless where I've gone wrong, because I corrected all the







-type errors I made the first time around and didn't make them the second time.

Awaiting some professional advice over at head-fi. Perhaps Nate or Pete can offer some advice of how I can start isolating my problem(s).


----------



## CrackClocker

I just completed the markl mod in record time, sorry no pictures other than the extra puffy padding as proof and I have to say the denon d2000's sound better than my hd650 with Stefan Audio Art Equinox cable.


----------



## Aura

My realization - DX1000














































Closed headphones - check.

Open headphones - not so check.


----------



## CrackClocker

The dx-1000's are pretty big!


----------



## soloz2

I think it's time to get you into some Senns! You'll love them with your MPX3


----------



## Namrac

You'll have to listen to my HD580s whenever we have our meet-up.


----------



## soloz2

the current disarray of my workbench...


----------



## DJ.BigBear

hey soloz
you tried the new 3322 darkvoice?
they stopped building 332 variant now.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I think hes stuck in Millet Land Big bear, building MAXs, testing the new MiniMax, probably going to build a starving student, in his spare time lol.... hes booked for the summer, from his last comments...


----------



## phospholipid

hi giuys home now 
really bad chest oain
guys i sweare first hting i when i woke ip in post op i thought bout ocn
anbd how i wanted thoise d2000 stomach still hurts
bve back later


----------



## Namrac

Someone's on meds.


----------



## Chipp




----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*












I'm going to take this to mean that your amp woes are over and you're enjoying some delightful piece of music in that picture. Assuming I am correct...

Congrats on the new build







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I'm going to take this to mean that your amp woes are over and you're enjoying some delightful piece of music in that picture. Assuming I am correct...

Congrats on the new build







.


That would be correct.









I'll get some internal pics up in a little while, I still have some cleaning to do but the troubleshooting is over and my initial impressions are very favorable.

It's just burning in now - I got so excited when it actually fired up I did a bunch of listening on my mismatched tubes. The matched Sylvania's are in now and I'm letting them run in a little while.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*





















Now if that's not the cutest thing I've ever seen ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Now if that's not the cutest thing I've ever seen ...











just wait till I have a minimax


----------



## Namrac

You know what's fun?

Hearing the individual parts of each drum beat. Striking, reverb, decay... at 180 beats per minute.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

aura, im surprised no one has asked yet, but impressions on the dx-1000 compared to your d2000's?
do your one of a kind d2000s hold their own?


----------



## DJ.BigBear

denon D2000?
wow... i never knew this headphone could be that popular....
not really that popular over here.... no one ordered one of those from me yet.


----------



## StormX2

may look to replace my EverGlide s-500 pro's

certain sounds seem to make the cone rattle funny, sound like a blon speaker when i play certain sounds on Day of Defeat source.

So what else is a good choice?
And I of course will take the sugestion of gettting the same ones again =)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


may look to replace my EverGlide s-500 pro's

certain sounds seem to make the cone rattle funny, sound like a blon speaker when i play certain sounds on Day of Defeat source.

So what else is a good choice?
And I of course will take the sugestion of gettting the same ones again =)


woot has the everglides for $25 shipped today only so they are a good buy for the price.

ATH A500 are a lot better, but will run you about $90
Beyer DT770Pro are a LOT better, but will run you about $150-200 and could really use an amp.
Senn HD555/HD595 once again are a LOT better, but will run you more and could use an amp


----------



## Blue_Fire

ok so my friend has a problem that i have no clue how to fix. His mother is pretty rich, and she hates how big is v2000 is(8800gtx, e6600, p5k-d, x-fi plat, twin raptors, etc all watercooled) so she is making him get a shuttle (qx9650, dual 4870's, twin veloci raptors, all water cooled). Problem is thus: he is a studio producer and needs audiophile-grade sound setup (he's got a pair of stock dt770's, and his darkvoice 336i got backordered). The shuttle has no room for an audio card. So what should i tell him to do? the shuttle has usb/firewire/coax/fiber outs. but the coax and fiber outs i believe run through the onboard sound.


----------



## JCJP

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


ok so my friend has a problem that i have no clue how to fix. His mother is pretty rich, and she hates how big is v2000 is(8800gtx, e6600, p5k-d, x-fi plat, twin raptors, etc all watercooled) so she is making him get a shuttle (qx9650, dual 4870's, twin veloci raptors, all water cooled). Problem is thus: he is a studio producer and needs audiophile-grade sound setup (he's got a pair of stock dt770's, and his darkvoice 336i got backordered). The shuttle has no room for an audio card. So what should i tell him to do? the shuttle has usb/firewire/coax/fiber outs. but the coax and fiber outs i believe run through the onboard sound.


Crap, that REALLY sucks that there isn't any room for an audio card...

This is all I can really think of....

http://us.creative.com/products/prod...&product=10702


----------



## soloz2

not a problem at all. If he's got money benchmark dac1 usb.

all he needs is a USB dac


----------



## Blue_Fire

hmm maybe the move to some usb, or firewire external soundcard might be his only option


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


not a problem at all. If he's got money benchmark dac1 usb.

all he needs is a USB dac


what do you recommend soloz? usb dac is a little out of my knowledge.


----------



## Blue_Fire

what do you recommend soloz? usb dac is a little out of my knowledge.
EDIT







rice range for dac is 200-300 max.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


what do you recommend soloz? usb dac is a little out of my knowledge.
EDIT







rice range for dac is 200-300 max.


TPA buffalo with Opus USB module could be done for that, a simple enclosure and a toroid power source. headphones could be driven directly from the Buffalo.


----------



## s1rrah

Checking the Zu "Oxyfuel" IC's out this weekend:

...










...










...

They're all copper, versus my usual copper/silver Audio Arts IC-3's.

Way I see it ... since my headphone gear is mid range in regards to the Big Picture(tm) ... I'm sticking with mid range priced cables for now ($100 to $200).

I see no reason to buy 500 dollar IC's for a DAC that costs just a bit more than that.









...

Anyway ...

I'll post some thoughts versus my primary IC later this weekend.










...

_*@ soloz:* mail me something to compare against my growing collection of RCA's!! 
_

...


----------



## soloz2

I'm not going to claim that I'm unbiased... but I've tried a couple different zu cables and they really aren't that good... seems like everything is under a haze...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm not going to claim that I'm unbiased... but I've tried a couple different zu cables and they really aren't that good... seems like everything is under a haze...


My very initial listening impressions (speaking of the OxyFuel IC's, anyway) are turning out the same ...

Sort of muddy or 'blurry' sounding compared to my main IC's.

Sound decent ... but the Audio Arts IC-3's are quite a bit more transparent with better 'edges' on everything ...

...

I will say, however ... that the Zu Birth power cord sounds quite a bit better than the Jellyfish cord I got earlier this week.

I'll most likely be sending the Oxyfuels back ...

Gonna be fair and listen most of the weekend, though.


----------



## Aura

Schubie - I'll get some DX1000/D2000 showdown stuff up hopefully by Monday, there are considerable differences between the two which makes critical listening simple.

I dunno why, but it does not feel like I am going to a meet tomorrow in the slightest. Work has exhausted me to the point that I cannot feel near as excited as I should. Hopefully all will be remedied once I arrive at Stacy's abode...

You guys want another e-tour? I'll be taking pics so if you want the same as last time (see sig), that's no problem. Might shoot a vid too if my sister's camera had got the space.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear*


denon D2000?
wow... i never knew this headphone could be that popular....
not really that popular over here.... no one ordered one of those from me yet.


They got really popular once they started being around $220 instead of $300 lol.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


You guys want another e-tour? I'll be taking pics so if you want the same as last time (see sig), that's no problem. Might shoot a vid too if my sister's camera had got the space.


Yes please







.


----------



## VCheeZ

So...I have a question. I noticed that my headphones were classified as "gaming headphones" when they are nothing of the sort. Why is that? Just curious...http://www.noisefreeheadphones.com/philips_shn9500.htm


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


So...I have a question. I noticed that my headphones were classified as "gaming headphones" when they are nothing of the sort. Why is that? Just curious...http://www.noisefreeheadphones.com/philips_shn9500.htm


probably because they're noise canceling, and most gamers when they search headphones, the first thing they search is noise canceling, then microphone.


----------



## Aura

Back from the meet. Here's the snippet I've posted in the impression thread on HF:

Quote:



Very nice gathering we had today. An relatively equal amount of new faces and old, familiar ones . I took a few dozen pics and three relatively short videos - will try and get them up tomorrow morning.

Rob isn't lying about the representation for Denon. As far as I know, we had:

- one D2000 that was woodied and recabled
- one D2000 that had been Markl'd
- one stock D5000
- one D5000 that had been Markl'd and recabled

For some I thought there was a stock D2000 as well, but I might have just been imagining it.

Perhaps the most interesting note for me was that both Billy and Joe preferred my modded D2000 over my DX1000. I got back home and immediately ran both through a few songs with the most direct comparison that I've done yet. Honestly, I can see why they would prefer the D2. The midrange on the DX1000 is indeed dry and feels a bit odd if you are not used to it or have not acclimated to that particular type of sound. As far as overall transparency and refinement goes, I still prefer the DX1000. I cannot truly say that the DX is a flat-out superior headphone though, so ideally I would keep both of them.

~~~

What I liked:

- Tom's Sextett. Great separation, fairly balanced, treble/mid/bass were all solid.

- Ray's R10. Being allowed to take it over to my Singlepower rig was about as good as it gets for me. Opeth sounded absurdly good out of this combo (Joe and Rob will concur).

- Rob's ESW9. Yeah, it's expensive. But it is the best "true" portable I've heard yet. This thing was absolutely rocking from one of Rob's iMod rigs.

- The K1000. Awesome presentation that is unlike anything else out there. I could see myself with one of these in the future.

- The SR71A. For a portable amp, it was pretty astounding. I listened to Rob's Caliente afterwards, and I think I preferred this new RSA amp. I meant to run it heads-up against one of the few Predators that Ray had brought but got distracted at some point and forgot about it.

- Rob's Mind-Da. Just a nicely built and sounding amp all things considered. I thought it was quite a bit better than the Darkvoice 336 that I listened to.

- Joe's (actually Zanth's) GS1000. Lovely presentation that has very impressive bass for being a Grado. I don't think I would pay the full grand for it, but perhaps if one fell in the $700 range it would be worthwhile.


I'll get up more detailed stuff (w/ pics and whatnot) in a thread tomorrow.

It was a great time and nice to see people actually wanting to listen to my stuff this time around. My rig was getting a ton of playtime - at least as much as Ray's Meridian/Raptor/R10 setup. Today my MPX3 powered a Sextett, R10, SA5000, D2000 w/ Markl, stock D5000, HD650, ESW9, among others. She is a tired puppy







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VCheeZ*


So...I have a question. I noticed that my headphones were classified as "gaming headphones" when they are nothing of the sort. Why is that? Just curious...http://www.noisefreeheadphones.com/philips_shn9500.htm


It's more of a "non-audiophile" category then a gaming category really, and that's what your headphones fell into.


----------



## s1rrah

Keeping the dream alive!

...










...

Nice work.


----------



## Votkrath

Can I call it in my mind: "OCN Headset Club" (?) instead of headphones since even if a headset are headphones I do see emo kids running around with skullcandy headphones so I start thinking about it. Yeah I speculate a bit wierd.









Sorry but I have to say so, but please flame how much you want.









But otherwise I want to join (or apply?).


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

is that the stello?
i am always amazed at how deep that thing is


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


is that the stello?
i am always amazed at how deep that thing is










That's the Steller Stello alright.










(love that amp!)


----------



## Aura

If you ever get tired of the Stello Joel, check out the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente. I haven't been as impressed by a solid state since I heard an RSA Apache 4 months ago. It is damn good for the price.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


If you ever get tired of the Stello Joel, check out the Purity Audio KICAS Caliente. I haven't been as impressed by a solid state since I heard an RSA Apache 4 months ago. It is damn good for the price.


I was very close to ordering a KICAS based on Skylab's testimony alone ...

May still buy one in a bit ....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

okay, well my birthday is coming up in two weeks and i have decided my best purchase would probably be a sound card, recommend me some, i have taken looks at the [email protected], 0404, but am thinking that something like a prelude or [email protected] would probably be the best bet if i decide to upgrade to a nice external dac down the road.

but i am open to all suggestions, and please provide some reasoning to what you think would be my best option.
thanks guys


----------



## lost

Woo guess i'll have to join the club! ATH-A700's on the way!!!!! cant wait.. should be here tommorow!


----------



## s1rrah

*Yo Bryan!
*
The KICAS team is mailing me a "Caliente" to reveiw against my Stello!

I'm so stoked it's not even funny!

Whoooooo!!!

...

My hookup came courtesy of "Skylab" (and yourself, by way of lateral!) ...

...

_Hi Joel,

What I'm starting (but you're a bit early) is a loaner program where:

Skylab's Caliente is shipped out to people for a 2 week period as a demo.

By the end of the 2 weeks the loanee is required to post a review with their impressions of the amp (comparision is fine as well) in the headphone forum on Head-fi.

At the end of the 2 week loan period, the loanee either ships the amp back to Skylab or to the next USA loanee (tracked and fully insured). I will contact you prior to the end of your loan period and provide you with the proper mailing information. 
I chose loanees based on a mix of eligibility requirements such as time on Head-Fi, their # of posts in the forum and their feedback. Don't worry, you qualify









Currently, Skylab will send the Caliente to Nick20 who I will forward you the amp at the end of his term with it.

...

If you don't mind comparing the "iron lung" with the standard PSU on the unit, I'd be interested in that on your review._

...

Never been more hopeful to have to spend 400 bills!

Not since mowin yards for a year as a teen to get a PK Ripper frame for my BMX rig, that is ...

(follow that link, BTW ... it's an oldie but such a goodie!)

...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


*Yo Bryan!
*
The KICAS team is mailing me a "Caliente" to reveiw against my Stello!


That is hella-awesome bro







. Cannot wait to read your thoughts on it. I was just really shocked when a $400 solid-state amp produced such quality through my JVC's that I had to mention it to someone here on OCN.

Btw...

For anyone interested, check the meet impressions thread on Head-Fi; I have posted roughly 20 pictures and 3 videos. Oddly enough, this is the first time I have ever uploaded on Youtube, so watch to your heart's content and enjoy







.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


That is hella-awesome bro







. Cannot wait to read your thoughts on it. I was just really shocked when a $400 solid-state amp produced such quality through my JVC's that I had to mention it to someone here on OCN.

Btw...

For anyone interested, check the meet impressions thread on Head-Fi; I have posted roughly 20 pictures and 3 videos. Oddly enough, this is the first time I have ever uploaded on Youtube, so watch to your heart's content and enjoy







.


Great post Bryan, looks like you really enjoyed yourself. Too bad I couldn't tag along with you.

I didn't see your face in any of the photos. You should have gotten another signature Bryan/R10 photo.









On another note, stupid UPS needs a signature for my cable package. Tuesday is now the day. It's beginning to get frustrating.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, watched the vids and looked like a great time, how long are people usually at the meet for?

and no thoughts on sound card anyone?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Great post Bryan, looks like you really enjoyed yourself. Too bad I couldn't tag along with you.

I didn't see your face in any of the photos. You should have gotten another signature Bryan/R10 photo.









On another note, stupid UPS needs a signature for my cable package. Tuesday is now the day. It's beginning to get frustrating.










Don't worry bro, I will get something together for just us OCN folk if it's the last thing I do (and even it is only you, Sean, and myself).

Elrod-Tom, a mod over on Head-Fi, attended and was snapping quite a few pics, so perhaps he caught me with the R10 resting on my dome







. Having that sucker plugged into my MPX3... you have no idea how awesome it was. Could have just went to Heaven right then and there.


----------



## CorryBasler

Cool i will join with my BOSE Over the Ear Triports!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


okay, well my birthday is coming up in two weeks and i have decided my best purchase would probably be a sound card, recommend me some, i have taken looks at the [email protected], 0404, but am thinking that something like a prelude or [email protected] would probably be the best bet if i decide to upgrade to a nice external dac down the road.

but i am open to all suggestions, and please provide some reasoning to what you think would be my best option.
thanks guys










Just keep in mind that the [email protected] does not have headphone-out, you'll have to run RCA > mini to your Mini^3.

Yeah, I'm back, due to a mix up with billing, AT&T thought we hadn't paid our bill and shut off our internet friday. My dad called and got it sorted out, but they are a bunch of lazy pricks and didn't turn it on until this morning. >.<

Edit: (from the video) "It sounds like Iron Maiden on crack!"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ouch, that blows, good to see you back tho.

and i was aware of that, i was pretty much thinking what would be the best for not only right now, but possible future upgrades as well.
i have no real problem going rca to mini.


----------



## pez

Hmm just now found this, but count me in:

Etymotic ER-6i
Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studio
Grado SR-60
Sennheiser CX-300

Those, are all the ones worth mentioning lol.


----------



## wigseryc

Hey chaps, does this price seem fair:
*Link* ??


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Hey chaps, does this price seem fair:
*Link* ??


For the UK, more than far IMO.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

35 sounds more then reasonable


----------



## wigseryc

Crackin', thanks Phospho! & Schubie


----------



## Niko-Time

Yup, definitely fair.

Guys, what are your thoughts on upsamplers? I'm in the mood to upgrade my setup and can't really think what to get. I generally just listen to my music through my speakers as I like to be able to hear if someone is calling and also don't like to mess my hair up, lol. Having said that, at night I listen to them a lot and would like to what I purchase to benefit both speakers and headphone listening.

Current setup (I ebayed the grados) is: AV-710 Digital Out > Modded Musiland MD10 > either Arcam Delta 290 > Elac CL82 OR to my Woodied and rewired DR150s

I was thinking about getting the Musiland SRC10 upsampler as it would match, but don't really mind what I get.

Its either that or a subwoofer. Subwoofer wise, how much do I have to spend to get an alright one? I'm not a bass fiend.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Yup, definitely fair.

Guys, what are your thoughts on upsamplers? I'm in the mood to upgrade my setup and can't really think what to get. I generally just listen to my music through my speakers as I like to be able to hear if someone is calling and also don't like to mess my hair up, lol. Having said that, at night I listen to them a lot and would like to what I purchase to benefit both speakers and headphone listening.

Current setup (I ebayed the grados) is: AV-710 Digital Out > Modded Musiland MD10 > either Arcam Delta 290 > Elac CL82 OR to my Woodied and rewired DR150s

I was thinking about getting the Musiland SRC10 upsampler as it would match, but don't really mind what I get.

Its either that or a subwoofer. Subwoofer wise, how much do I have to spend to get an alright one? I'm not a bass fiend.


Upsampling can be pretty handy if you're using DSP, but other than that think of it kind of like transcoding an MP3 from 128kbps to 256kbps. Sure, double data per second is available, but that does not mean there is enough data to fill all that space.

Regarding the subwoofer, you don't have to spend buckets to get something nice and musical. I don't know about their availability in the UK, but Dayton Audio makes some phenominal kits for the price (though I would consider that price to be "buckets"). I personally have Polk PSW100. It's definitely geared more to the home theater crowd, but I've been very impressed with its performance. Relatively even response for something with as massive a port as it has.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Upsampling can be pretty handy if you're using DSP, but other than that think of it kind of like transcoding an MP3 from 128kbps to 256kbps. Sure, double data per second is available, but that does not mean there is enough data to fill all that space.

Regarding the subwoofer, you don't have to spend buckets to get something nice and musical. I don't know about their availability in the UK, but Dayton Audio makes some phenominal kits for the price (though I would consider that price to be "buckets"). I personally have Polk PSW100. It's definitely geared more to the home theater crowd, but I've been very impressed with its performance. Relatively even response for something with as massive a port as it has.


Chip, hows your starving student coming? Whats the main differences from a SS millet, and a regular millet amp? how much is one costing you to build?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Chip, hows your starving student coming? Whats the main differences from a SS millet, and a regular millet amp? how much is one costing you to build?


It's all finished now, I wrapped up the build Friday (pics a few pages back).

I have no base of comparison to anything else as it is my first dedicated headphone amp, but I am very pleased with the sound compared to my previous source, the headphone out of my Harman Kardon AVR210. (Much more fullness especially with the bass, even with my relatively easy to drive RP-21s).

It's a similarly low-voltage hybrid design, but as far as I can tell with a quick glance that is where similarities with the rest of the Millett Hybrids end. This is much less complex, so that it can be done point-to-point without a massive tangle of wires and components.

As far as price, I spent about ~$40 grand total on parts. (Granted, I already had soldering equipment and bought my cigar box case at a thrift store for $2.60). I stuck closely to Pete's bill of materials, only swapping some backordered 150uF capacitors for 220uF ones. I also spent a little more on my tubes and sockets than I could have, but I needed to order from a supplier who took Paypal.


----------



## pez

If I'm catching the drift of what an upsampler does, if it were to take a 128 file and make into a 256 files, it's just the same as converting your music fomr 128 to 256, and that's not a good idea since you'd lose quality :/


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


If I'm catching the drift of what an upsampler does, if it were to take a 128 file and make into a 256 files, it's just the same as converting your music fomr 128 to 256, and that's not a good idea since you'd lose quality :/


You don't loose quality (assuming a perfect transcoding) but you simply won't gain any.

Imagine a block of cheese. I have 1lb of cheese, but only a box large enough for 1/2lb of it. So, I cut the cheese in half and have to trow away half of it because it will spoil if it's not in a box. The next day I go to a store and buy a box large enough for all my cheese, so I put my 1/2lb block of cheese into it. However, the cheese I threw away is gone and even by putting it into a better container I can't get it back. I still have the same cheese as before, now it's just in a bigger box.


----------



## thecool85

Sounds like your Denons were a hit Brian. Looks like all that hard work paid off in the end







. I really think it's awesome that people put in so much time and effort to host those meets and give newcomers to the hobby the opportunity to really experience what the upper echelon equipment can provide. The camaraderie you all seem to share just makes the experience that much more pleasurable.

Its really good to hear positive reviews about the Caliente. The moderate price point makes it an extremely attractive option for someone like myself who's looking to get his feet wet with some quality components.

I still have never heard a tube amp, but when listening to my buddy's gilmore lite, it sounds a bit sterile with certain headphones if you understand my meaning. I really enjoy the clarity, but at times the sound seems too piercing. The Caliente might bridge the gap between clarity and warmth for me.


----------



## s1rrah

I had this on my desk for about an hour today:

...










...

It's a rather nice listen, if I do say so myself.

It's nipping at the heels of my Stello amp but not quite it's equal (considering my tastes).

I'm not sure if the Channel Islands amp is an OPAMP based amplifier or a discreet design like the Stello.

That said, the sound is very similar to the Stello: great bass, great soundstage and 'presence' to the music; you definitely know your listening to a desktop rig as opposed to a portable.

But where it trails behind the Stello (IMHO) is in the "blackground", air and instrument separation realm.

The Stello's background almost sounds 'clinically' silent/"black" compared to the Channel Islands rig ... something that could rub certain folks the wrong way ... and honestly sort of bugged me when I first listened to the Stello.

The Stello presents such dramatic silence 'between the notes,' ... it really took some getting used to.

Some folks might even call the Stello 'sharp' sounding compared to the slightly more textured and 'blurred' image of the Channel Islands amp, such is the clarity surrounding the musical edges presented by the Stello amp.

I think transparency/detail freaks would prefer the Stello while smoothness/ease freaks would prefer the Channel Islands.

IMHO, both amps sound equally good in regards to highs/lows/mids and soundstage. Both are highly enjoyable.

(the Channel Islands is my roommate's amp, BTW; I ganked it out of the living room as I'm off work today)










Just a few thoughts.

Happy Listening!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice write up, is that the vhp-2 and a power supply for it?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


nice write up, is that the vhp-2 and a power supply for it?


Yup.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

do you need the power supply?
if not did you do a/b testing with and without it and notice any difference?
EDIT: that might be a stupid question, but i dont know if it is more like a power conditioner or not


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


do you need the power supply?
if not did you do a/b testing with and without it and notice any difference?
EDIT: that might be a stupid question, but i dont know if it is more like a power conditioner or not


You know ... I was so excited about listening to it ... I didn't even think to test it without the external power supply!









Anyway ...

Yeah ... you can run the amp off of a standard 'wall-wart' or the optional external power supply.

I only listened with the external power source.

Will have to demo again here soon ...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, i would be interested to know how big of a difference it would make, oh well, just another excuse to listen to it again









EDIT: some times i hate head-fi
did i word stuff completely wrong?
50 views and not one post.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/lo...rd-dac-350267/
seems to happen almost every time i post there.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
ahaha, i would be interested to know how big of a difference it would make, oh well, just another excuse to listen to it again









EDIT: some times i hate head-fi
did i word stuff completely wrong?
50 views and not one post.
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f46/lo...rd-dac-350267/
seems to happen almost every time i post there.









I'd for a USB DAC


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, any suggestions on them?
i dont really have a price range at the moment but was thinking around 200-300


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hmm, any suggestions on them?
i dont really have a price range at the moment but was thinking around 200-300

Keces KA-151 is a good choice.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd build up myself an OPUS, they're expandable, and can become a balanced DAC, although you have to be good with a soldering iron and surface mount components I beleive. I'm personally currently building myself an Alien DAC...


----------



## pez

Hehe chipp, strange example, but I understand. To me though, it doesn't sound like it would be worth the money. For headphones you really don't need much. A good source, and amp, and of course the cans, and I always thought if you needed to EQ your headphones, then the headphones don't sound good to you, because you're simply taking away the "stock" sound of them, but I always did like a bass boost on my amps.


----------



## Machinehead131

add me! - Grado SR225, BeyerDynamic DT-770 Pro, Super.Fi 5 Pro


----------



## H3||scr3am

I need an update, no more HD555s but I now have HD650s and DT770/80s







also no more turtle beachs...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, the OPUS does look very promising, i will defiantly consider that


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hmm, the OPUS does look very promising, i will defiantly consider that










I doubt you'd be able to have one built for $300, I was looking into it a little while back. I'd say if you want an opus, be prepared for more like $400-$500.


----------



## H3||scr3am

but even considering $400-500 its supposed to compete with DACs in the 1-1.5k range... (that includes tube DACs...) its a great DAC, especially for the cost considering, really ask Soloz about it, I think he can get them done within $300ish...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
but even considering $400-500 its supposed to compete with DACs in the 1-1.5k range... (that includes tube DACs...) its a great DAC, especially for the cost considering, really ask Soloz about it, I think he can get them done within $300ish...

A full blown opus can compete with the likes of the Lavry DA-10 and Benchmark DAC-1, but as with most things, you get what you pay for. Just like a bare-bottom $550 Beta22 isn't going to be besting any Apaches, a $300 opus isn't going to win over everything on the market. DIY can give you some good deals, but it doesn't do magic.

Also, I've basically abandoned the dual-MKII plan, unfortunately, it's just not a practical solution, too many problems with getting a balanced source. As soon as I get a job for the fall, I'll be saving up for a Singlepower PPX3, unless something else happens to strike my fancy in the meantime. I'll then get either an MHDT Labs Constantine+ DAC, or commission someone to build an Opus for me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks guys, i will ask soloz on what he thinks they can be done for








take a look at it, i am fine with most soldering, have done some surface mount before, but maybe get soloz to build one once he is no longer backed up.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


A full blown opus can compete with the likes of the Lavry DA-10 and Benchmark DAC-1, but as with most things, you get what you pay for. Just like a bare-bottom $550 Beta22 isn't going to be besting any Apaches, a $300 opus isn't going to win over everything on the market. DIY can give you some good deals, but it doesn't do magic.

Also, I've basically abandoned the dual-MKII plan, unfortunately, it's just not a practical solution, too many problems with getting a balanced source. As soon as I get a job for the fall, I'll be saving up for a Singlepower PPX3, unless something else happens to strike my fancy in the meantime. I'll then get either an MHDT Labs Constantine+ DAC, or commission someone to build an Opus for me.










So, do you still have 2 little dots :O?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


So, do you still have 2 little dots :O?


I never bought the second. Just the first. And you have dibs when I'm ready to sell.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


TPA buffalo with Opus USB module could be done for that, a simple enclosure and a toroid power source. headphones could be driven directly from the Buffalo.


sorry for the long response. my psu nuked and i had to borrow a lappy. any pics? where could i pick one up?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I'd build up myself an OPUS, they're expandable, and can become a balanced DAC, although you have to be good with a soldering iron and surface mount components I beleive. I'm personally currently building myself an Alien DAC...


The opus is very nice as it can be expanded to suit your needs. I see there is now a 4:1 module so you could potentially have USB, Optical, Coax, input









There are two ways to get an Opus. As a bare PCB then you order the parts and populate it yourself (probably saving yourself some $) or as a populated and tested board. this is how most are sold. The Opus Kit that I purchased came with:
LCDPS (low current dual power supply) this board has to be populated, but all parts are through hole
Opus: the only thing I had to solder on was the terminal blocks, which are optional you can solder your input,output,power wires directly to the board if you want, and the output caps. so again all through hole components, and only a handfull
Opus USB Module: I had to solder on the caps, terminal blocks and USB jack. I think enough said









So really, if you have minimal solder skills and can do casework then you can build an Opus yourself. the majority of the work will be casework. (the part I least enjoy)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hmm, the OPUS does look very promising, i will defiantly consider that











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I doubt you'd be able to have one built for $300, I was looking into it a little while back. I'd say if you want an opus, be prepared for more like $400-$500.


it really depends on your build. most people use the Opus or Buffalo with an output stage, this puts you at almost $300 for populated boards all you need to do is add an enclosure, hook-up wire, jacks/hardware, and toroids. But that will put you well over $300

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


but even considering $400-500 its supposed to compete with DACs in the 1-1.5k range... (that includes tube DACs...) its a great DAC, especially for the cost considering, really ask Soloz about it, I think he can get them done within $300ish...


For $300ish enclosed you'd be looking at an Opus or Buffalo w/o an output stage, not a bad way to go, but not quite as good as it could be. I'll be running an Opus directly to my max

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


thanks guys, i will ask soloz on what he thinks they can be done for








take a look at it, i am fine with most soldering, have done some surface mount before, but maybe get soloz to build one once he is no longer backed up.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


A full blown opus can compete with the likes of the Lavry DA-10 and Benchmark DAC-1, but as with most things, you get what you pay for. Just like a bare-bottom $550 Beta22 isn't going to be besting any Apaches, a $300 opus isn't going to win over everything on the market. DIY can give you some good deals, but it doesn't do magic.

Also, I've basically abandoned the dual-MKII plan, unfortunately, it's just not a practical solution, too many problems with getting a balanced source. As soon as I get a job for the fall, I'll be saving up for a Singlepower PPX3, unless something else happens to strike my fancy in the meantime. I'll then get either an MHDT Labs Constantine+ DAC, or commission someone to build an Opus for me.










the largest difference will be between output stages

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


sorry for the long response. my psu nuked and i had to borrow a lappy. any pics? where could i pick one up?


from twistedpearaudio.com An Alien is more popular, but requires more soldering. I'm receiving a board for an even smaller USB DAC 1"x2" pcb


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I never bought the second. Just the first. And you have dibs when I'm ready to sell.










Nam's lookin out, niiice


----------



## phospholipid

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyerdynamic-DT7...ayphotohosting

should i bid on these? i can always replace the pads. but the thing is i dont know how long they've been used, looks like over 100 hours lol. *BIDDING ENDS IN A HOUR SO TELL ME*


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


http://cgi.ebay.com/Beyerdynamic-DT7...ayphotohosting

should i bid on these? i can always replace the pads. but the thing is i dont know how long they've been used, looks like over 100 hours lol. *BIDDING ENDS IN A HOUR SO TELL ME*


looks to be the pro/250, which doesn't sound as good as the pro/80 if you can get them for say less than $115 shipped it wouldn't be bad though


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


looks to be the pro/250, which doesn't sound as good as the pro/80 if you can get them for say less than $115 shipped it wouldn't be bad though


My friend, you just saved me a headache. thank you.
I was thinking about sniping these out from underneath a guy

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=280252682656 for about 140$ max. because if they're from guitar center like he said, it's nice to have the receipt lying around for sales in the future :]


----------



## H3||scr3am

I just got my DT770 pro 80s for $125 shipped


----------



## Niko-Time

Wow, something different has happened to my sound since I installed vista. It is much better, is it vista or do different drivers really have a large effect on sound quality?

Or am I going mad.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Wow, something different has happened to my sound since I installed vista. It is much better, is it vista or do different drivers really have a large effect on sound quality?

Or am I going mad.


IIRC, there was a noticeable boost in sound quality when I switched to Vista. That was over a year ago though, so I may be imagining things.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


IIRC, there was a noticeable boost in sound quality when I switched to Vista. That was over a year ago though, so I may be imagining things.


I don't believe Vista uses the kmixer.dll which would account for the quality increase.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I don't believe Vista uses the kmixer.dll which would account for the quality increase.










you're jewish?
/OT

Why would this increase sound quality?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


you're jewish?
/OT

Why would this increase sound quality?


The system now has the option to use whatever .dll file provided with drivers and not the default kernel driver. This increases sound quality across the board from what I understand.

Vista did away with it which is why the quality is most likely better.


----------



## soloz2

Yes, for audio Vista is better, however it was only in recent months that drivers are mature enough to really take advantage of this fact.


----------



## TheLegend

I wanted to wait a bit before posting, but my cables finally arrived on Monday night. I was finally able to start using my LD MKIII after almost 2 weeks of it staring at me sitting on my desk with no use.

My initial reaction was the same as everyone had mentioned in many numerous threads before, but the warmth is incredible. Songs just have that little something extra and are more enjoyable.

Many of the details within songs that were missed with the mini^3 are now very apparent and they sound spectacular. So much detail and warmth it's incredible. Grado/MKIII synergy is great.

I'll need to start looking at rolling some tubes. Although my selection is quite limited, there are good options to start from.

I'll be listening all night and follow up with more impressions. So far it is incredible.


----------



## spice003

i got my ATH-M30 today, they sound pretty good. still breaking them in though.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


I wanted to wait a bit before posting, but my cables finally arrived on Monday night. I was finally able to start using my LD MKIII after almost 2 weeks of it staring at me sitting on my desk with no use.

My initial reaction was the same as everyone had mentioned in many numerous threads before, but the warmth is incredible. Songs just have that little something extra and are more enjoyable.

Many of the details within songs that were missed with the mini^3 are now very apparent and they sound spectacular. So much detail and warmth it's incredible. Grado/MKIII synergy is great.

I'll need to start looking at rolling some tubes. Although my selection is quite limited, there are good options to start from.

I'll be listening all night and follow up with more impressions. So far it is incredible.










Any plans on seeling the mini v3







?

moving on D:

haha but yes! i have completed the first part of the guide to gaming headphones! of course, its v1.0, so any suggestions, comments, whatever the first post is welcome!* IM STILL IN THE PROCESS HOWEVER, * of editing the list of actual headphones. It has 1-50$ list up and running, what do you think of the first list of head-phones? I'm thinking about adding the PX100's to the list, what do you say?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Any plans on seeling the mini v3







?

moving on D:

haha but yes! i have completed the first part of the guide to gaming headphones! of course, its v1.0, so any suggestions, comments, whatever the first post is welcome! *IM STILL IN THE PROCESS HOWEVER,* of editing the list of actual headphones. It has 1-50$ list up and running, what do you think of the first list of head-phones? I'm thinking about adding the PX100's to the list, what do you say?

He already sold his Mini^3 to schubie. =/


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Any plans on seeling the mini v3







?


it is mine


----------



## Namrac

So.

I'm looking at upgrading to the MHDT Constantine in a month or two, in light of the fact that it's one of the few DAC options in my price range ($400-ish) and because of Joel's glowing praise of its big brother, the Paradisea. However, from what I have read, the USB implementation is pretty bad, and using optical/digital coax is a much better way to go. My motherboard's onboard sound has both optical and coax out, so what I want to know is if there would be any advantage to getting a sound card as a transport. Would there be better sound quality? It seems like it shouldn't, since the Constantine would be doing all the converting, but the idea of using anything onboard is icky.









Another option is the opus, but I'm still not sure about that.


----------



## H3||scr3am

OPUS, in my opinion would be the better buy, although the Constantine definitely requires no assembly, the OPUS should out perform it for that price.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
OPUS, in my opinion would be the better buy, although the Constantine definitely requires no assembly, the OPUS should out perform it for that price.

But it's not quite that simple, the cost of all the add-ons adds up quickly. I'd need both the USB and S/PDIF input boards, (there's $260... I could get by with just the S/PDIF, if I knew that the onboard's digital out is the same quality as a sound card's would be) plus the "ballsie" balanced-to-single-ended converter, and that puts us at $335 in parts. Then add in case, jacks, casework and labor and you're well over $400. Plus there's the pain of finding and deciding on a case that works and the other decisions that have to be made. There are people that enjoy the DIY stuff, I do not yet understand enough about the technical aspects to be one of them.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
So.

I'm looking at upgrading to the MHDT Constantine in a month or two, in light of the fact that it's one of the few DAC options in my price range ($400-ish) and because of Joel's glowing praise of its big brother, the Paradisea. However, from what I have read, the USB implementation is pretty bad, and using optical/digital coax is a much better way to go. My motherboard's onboard sound has both optical and coax out, so what I want to know is if there would be any advantage to getting a sound card as a transport. Would there be better sound quality? It seems like it shouldn't, since the Constantine would be doing all the converting, but the idea of using anything onboard is icky.









Another option is the opus, but I'm still not sure about that.

FWIW: I've found my Prelude's coax out to sound significantly better than my CD player via optical. I've A/B'd very extensively. I like both, but the coax is just a bit richer and a bit more extensible in that I can try a wide variety of cables and plus have the benefit of EQing via the Asio driver.

Also, I too am not much in favor of using the USB output of my DAC; I've done quite a few A/B sessions between USB out to the Paradisea versus Coax out to the Paradisea and coax is quite a few notches up in sound quality, IMHO. I enjoy having the USB handy, though, on the chance I ever *must* use it (trips/meets/etc.). It's not bad (USB output), def better than the line out of my soundcard, but it's not as good as coax to my ear.

And again, I love being able to try a wide variety of cables.

So far, I've got a Zu "Firemine" digital coax and a CryoTweeks Pure Silver coax and I slightly prefer the Cryotweaks thus far.

I will say I've noticed far less of a sonic difference, cable to cable, when testing coax options versus swapping my main interconnects (between DAC and AMP). The sonic differences are subtle with the different coaxial cable changes but quite dramatic when testing different main RCA interconnects.

I even found swapping power cables to produce a more discernable sound change than I have found swapping digital coax cables to make.

Anyway ... a few thoughts ...

...

I'd personally like to hear a Constantine myself ... one prominent review goes into quite a bit of discussion of the Constantine vs. Paradisea sounds. The reviewer praises both DACs highly and says the Constantine "provides a sharper sonic image" while the Paradisea is a bit better regarding timbre and bass image.

Here's the review I'm referencing: http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazin...ratory_dac.htm

...

Good luck finding something ...


----------



## Namrac

I read through that review, and was very impressed with the comparisons, and it looks like an exceptional DAC. I'm actually starting to think it might be better to upgrade the DAC first, since I'll be able to upgrade sooner (







) and will confirm my chosen upgrade path.


----------



## Aura

What gets me through my days:










~~~

I realized that I never officially provided impressions for how this can sounds.

- Highs/Treble. Not as pronounced as my Denon or Grado, settled more inside the rest of the music (I would describe this as supplementing the midrange and bass). Completely luscious with really wonderful decay on cymbal hits and crashes. Never harsh in any manner.

- Midrange. As it has been described before, it is a little funky. Often characterized as "dry", because the lower mids are not very present. This makes vocals (and on occasion, percussion) feel slightly higher-pitched and narrower. It is an odd presentation that I do not even notice if I have not listened to the Denon the very same day. It is natural and organic, just not a style of midrange that you will find in any other headphone that I know of.

- Lows/Bass. Incredible. It is the bass I have always wanted. Accurate, very deep, detailed, resolving. It never feels bloated or overpowering, which is so impressive because it still has phenomenal impact and range. The control that JVC was able to create in the low frequencies is a work of art. I cannot imagine finding better bass in a closed headphone, as I prefer the lows of the DX to even the Sony R10, and by a large margin at that. The only competition would be from the Audio Technica L3000 which I have not yet heard.

~~~

While this heaphone is not neutral in any sense and exhibits a presentation that, for some, would take quite some time to get used to, I adore it. Every genre sounds superior to my Denon. It seemingly finds the artistic nuance in every song and brings it forth in a way that makes me smile every time I pop in a new cd. It is nice to be able to listen to music in an extremely critical and observational sense, but what the DX1000 does for me is _make music fun again_. At a certain point I was totally lost in trying to find exceptional analytical quality in my headphone selection. That is not what got me interested in headphones in the first place. The JVC brings me back to the joy that I had the first time I put on my AKG K81DJ last fall.

Want a final example of my faith in the JVC? I say with full confidence that it has 90-95% of what the R10 exhibits. I a/b'd between both pairs on my own rig, and while the Sony is exceptional, as I listened to it I kept thinking to myself "good lord, I cannot believe how close the JVC is, and for $5,000 less". IMO, the JVC is more of a mini-R10 than the Denon D5000 Markl (I heard a balanced version of the MD5000 the very same day).

It is a keeper for sure







.


----------



## soloz2

forget to shave there buddy?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
forget to shave there buddy?

Until I remembered that I had to attend a meet the next day, yes







.


----------



## s1rrah

Just saw a pair on ebay the other day for 799.00.










What a sweet find that was on your part, man.

Best ever ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Just saw a pair on ebay the other day for 799.00.










What a sweet find that was on your part, man.

Best ever ...










At the meet, Rob (Skylab) told me that if he had seen it, he would have bought it immediately. And he already has one pair







.

Good thing for me that no one checks Audiogon for headphone gear.

So yeah, OCN brethren - check Audiogon if you're looking for something. Because it is dominated by speaker gurus, not those who don headphones







.


----------



## Zulli85

I don't mean to interrupt this conversation but I need a mid-range amp for my HD580s! Anyone out there want to pawn one off to me?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im taking a look at audiogon, but i dont know what section i would find any headphone listings under.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
im taking a look at audiogon, but i dont know what section i would find any headphone listings under.

They don't even provide a section for headphones specifically. My JVC was listed in the full range speaker category. You'd be better off searching for specific models instead of browsing through all of the non-headphone gear







.

Zulli - you want tubes or solid state?


----------



## Namrac

I'd consider the Little Dots or the Darkvoice 336se, Zulli. They're pretty affordable and sound great.







I love my MKII for the price, it's phenomenal.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Zulli if you're a DIYer check out the starving student millet max, lots of drive, very affordable, can be made for under $50 ask chipp









LINK


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Zulli if you're a DIYer check out the starving student millet max, lots of drive, very affordable, can be made for under $50 ask chipp









LINK

Indeed. (And hey, it sounds good and an idiot can build it! I'm proof of that!







)


----------



## H3||scr3am

chipp if you were ever an idiot you would never be where you are today, burning all your money between your PC and your sound system...

I plan to build one soon, as a more portable tube amp, my millet max is under construction and will be my permanent desktop amp... then i just need to make a mini^3 for portablility...


----------



## Zulli85

I really don't know much about headphone amps, not sure what I would need. What are the differences between tubes and solid state? I've also never done any electrical work which includes building an amp so I wouldn't call myself a DIYer.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zulli85* 
I really don't know much about headphone amps, not sure what I would need. What are the differences between tubes and solid state? I've also never done any electrical work which includes building an amp so I wouldn't call myself a DIYer.

for any DIY you should be able to read a circuit diagram/schematic. there are fairly simple builds that give you step by step directions where you can get by w/o knowing a whole lot, but the starving student isn't exactly that. It's point to point so you have to be able to read the schematic and replicate it in real life using components. I would say a Max would likely be an easier build.

Tubes are the way to go, for a good amp look for a used singlepower, millet hybrid max or something similar.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
What gets me through my days:










~~~

It is a keeper for sure







.

Time for a recable.









Those look mighty fine on your head sir. I agree with Jacob though, someone forgot to shave.


----------



## wigseryc

What's wrong with a bit of stubble now and again? I myself never clean shave, always got a bit of rough to scratch my itches on









Oh and headphones, lush.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
What's wrong with a bit of stubble now and again? I myself never clean shave, always got a bit of rough to scratch my itches on









Oh and headphones, lush.

What saddens me is that all of you are getting your audio goodies,
and I'm still stuck with only my C551K's until my SE530's come back
home from iraq. i've spent far to much money on a new desk chair/laptop.

*So if anyone see's any dirt cheap DT770's*, 100-130$ range hit me up, otherwise I think I'm just gonna go buy some HD-212's or 202's. :[


----------



## phospholipid

SO, i think i'm going to settle on some low end cans for now, at least until my girlfriend flys back to college.

I wanna spend under 70$. i was thinking the HD212s, seeing as these will be for gaming. And I want bass. BASSSSSS. what do you guys think!?

they're 50$ on amazon, 60$ at my local B&M, so i might pick these up on the way home.


----------



## Namrac

My Mullards finally came! Burning them in now.









It's normal to have occasional pops and clicks when burning in tubes, right?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
My Mullards finally came! Burning them in now.









It's normal to have occasional pops and clicks when burning in tubes, right?

Good to hear, no pun intended.









As for the cracks and pops, take the tubes out and rub the legs with a bit of alcohol and see if that helps.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
My Mullards finally came! Burning them in now.









It's normal to have occasional pops and clicks when burning in tubes, right?

I believe so - my (albeit much cheaper) 1J96s did the same thing for an hour or so.


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, they popped for maybe the first five minutes, then settled down.

And they probably weren't THAT much cheaper, mine were like $8-9 a pop. (nine british pounds for the pair)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

gah, i was stuck on buying a dac for my birthday, until i found
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/produ...nes?sku=244508

i wanted a nice pair of closed headphones for around ~150, and i know these usually run closer to 200-240

what should i do? i mean i can always save up for a dac or attempt a DIY dac like the opus, and if it would be worth it to go above the 300 dollar mark i could always put some money aside for that and save for a while.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


gah, i was stuck on buying a dac for my birthday, until i found
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/produ...nes?sku=244508

i wanted a nice pair of closed headphones for around ~150, and i know these usually run closer to 200-240

what should i do? i mean i can always save up for a dac or attempt a DIY dac like the opus, and if it would be worth it to go above the 300 dollar mark i could always put some money aside for that and save for a while.


TBO when i owned my ATH-A700's i loved them for gaming. music wise the bass was tight, but there was not enough of it, and the headphones signature sound was just.. boring. and overall, the build quality felt dinky, but apparently online people say these things can last. the A900's are suppose to be leaps and bounds better but the price range usually makes them intangible. i'd say pick it up, because they dont a real signature sound [i.e. the DT770's and bass] but they're excellent all around and aparently had much more bass than my old A700s. you can ALWAYS resell them at head-fi for about 180$+ if you end up hating them.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


TBO when i owned my ATH-A700's i loved them for gaming. music wise the bass was tight, but there was not enough of it, and the headphones signature sound was just.. boring. and overall, the build quality felt dinky, but apparently online people say these things can last. the A900's are suppose to be leaps and bounds better but the price range usually makes them intangible. i'd say pick it up, because they dont a real signature sound [i.e. the DT770's and bass] but they're excellent all around and aparently had much more bass than my old A700s. you can ALWAYS resell them at head-fi for about 180$+ if you end up hating them.


I agree - they seem to be exactly what you're looking for, Schubie, and since you can easily get your money back out if you don't like them for whatever reason I would definitely hop on it.


----------



## TheLegend

I was messing around today and doing a little comparison testing between audio setups. I started rolling the various tubes that came with my LD MKIII and I can't believe how terrible the stock MKIII tubes are.

The upgraded Russian 6H6N-V and 6CQ6 3920 tubes are leaps and bounds above the stock. To be perfectly honest, I'm not even sure I'd like the synergy, much less the amp, if it weren't for the upgraded tubes.

Now onto the tube hunt.


----------



## soloz2

So I just got home... picked up the new iPhone 3G this morning


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


So I just got home... picked up the new iPhone 3G this morning










Pimp.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


So I just got home... picked up the new iPhone 3G this morning










What a coincidence - I grabbed a new phone today as well (albeit an HTC Touch).


----------



## s1rrah

Unfortunately ... my power cord curiousity has got the best of me again this evening.










Just ordered one of these to demo for 30 days:

...

*Audio Arts Power 1 w/ Furtech Plugs*










Here's some reading.

...

I was so blown away by the difference the Zu Birth made that I can't now control my urge to hear other cords.

Also, I'm hugely impressed with the Audio Arts IC-3 interconnects I use with my rig and so hope to be equally impressed with their power cord.

If I dig it, I keep it.

If not. It goes back to the folks at Audio Arts (a DHLabs collaborative effort)


----------



## soloz2

s1rrah... my buddy is back from vacation now and we hope to get started in our little experiment


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what experiment would that be?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


what experiment would that be?


I'm hoping to enlist the help of a couple others in a DIY power cable experiment


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahhh, sounds like fun


----------



## CountChoculaBot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm hoping to enlist the help of a couple others in a DIY power cable experiment


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

^
i dont get it


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


^
i dont get it










It's a power cable.







In The Matrix, machines farmed humans and drew energy from them, using them like batteries.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ah, for some reason i didnt put that together


----------



## TheLegend

I want to either recable my SR225s or buy some new tubes for the MKIII. I've posted a few cables for sale if anyone is interested to help gain funding.









http://www.overclock.net/sale/370497...ml#post4357194


----------



## phospholipid

Hey there beautiful people. Here's my lightening review on my newest low budget cans.

This weekend I picked up these bad boys:









*
Sennheiser HD212 Pro's*. Let me begin with what everyone says about these lovely cans, they have bass, in LARGE amounts. For some people who aren't use to bass, or have it EQ'd to be tame, these cans are not for you. As for me, they have exactly the amount of bass I want. The bass is forward, almost a deepening sensation, resounding, warm, dark. It's all to wondrous. I like to "feel" my music, I want it in my ears, without being in my face, and I can feel the pics of the guitar in acoustics, and you can feel the bass just punch and flood your ears. Only on the heaviest, most complicated electronica do the cans stumble, as they're not as tight as their older brothers the HD280s.

As for the mids, what's their to say? They're present, but that's about it. The sit and let the bass take off. The highs are a little more relaxed. People who don't like bass, would say it drowns out the mids, but I saw none of this in my first 10 hours of listening. The soundstaging is excellent as out of any Senn's, letting instrumentals perform, although not letting them flourish.

Call me awkward, but I love them. For 50$, they're low budget bass head's dream. Comfortable, light, and time will show if they can take a beating. The earpads sit on the ears, and do get warm after an hour or two of play, but I consider them more comfortable than my 120$ ATH-A700's, and the build quality is on par, and I would argue above the ATH's. The cable, however, leaves much to be desired. It's not rubbery, so it's not prone to tangling, but it's thin and feels cheap, I feel like one wrong tug and they're done, just like sony or koss headphones.

As for noise isolation, they do a very, VERY good job at this on 35-45% volume, I was astounded. Better than my old closed back ATH-A700's. They leak more, but I'm in my room playing games, that's no issue. These should have been the cans I purchased a while ago, NOT the ATH-A700's. I know, apple sand oranges. These always run very well off an ipod, 50% volume and you're bumpin.

All in all, for 50$, these do exactly what is said, and more. Warm, dark, deep bass, a technolovers dream. I'd highly recommend these for someone on a budget. Light enough to take on a bus, too.

*On a side note*, I did also have a chance to give a good listen to the HD201's, HD280's, Denon D1001's, and AKG 271. The HD201's feel to cheap in my hands, cheaper than my old sony MDR-V300's. They sound balanced, but lack any fun, or presence. After a few songs on them, I shunned them. The HD280's are the tighter, evolved HD212's, but they're too dry, to analytical, very boring. Bass was clean, mids and highs were well represented, but the sound annoyed me. As for the denon's and AKG's, I'm going back for a longer listen, so I'll give you my 2 cents later. TTFN.


----------



## Niko-Time

I used to have the 271S and was fairly impressed, but they were my first cans. The only things I could AB them was with the icemat siberias, lol, and they were obviously miles better.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I used to have the 271S and was fairly impressed, but they were my first cans. The only things I could AB them was with the icemat siberias, lol, and they were obviously miles better.



I could only AB the 271's to the Denons, and I didn't wanna AB them, I'd rather go back and sit down with my own portable source and see how they perform. I loved the denon 1001's, i can only imagine the D2000's with the cup mods :O


----------



## onlycodered

Add me to the list. I've got v-moda Vibes (gunmetal color) and Sennheiser CX300B's. I'll be getting some AudioTechnica AD700's soon though hopefully.


----------



## thecool85

Great review Phospholipid. As much as I enjoy reading reviews about high end equipment, it's nice to be able to read a review on headphones that I could go pick up now if I wanted to lol.

As it stands, I'm not all that much of a bass head so I'll probably pass on these, but it's quite nice to be able to become more familiar with another set of cans (or as familiar as I can without having listened to them). Thanks for taking the time to write this up







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


apple sand oranges


I can't say that I've ever tried these. I'd imagine they're somewhat gritty







.


----------



## phospholipid

Most of your friends here have the money to afford the nicer products [or at least a nice APR finace rate







] so not many reviews get done on low end cans. while most of them have owned HD555's, only one I know has owned something below that. I hope in the future to test more cans out for a far comparison so when our fellow OCNers come in here, I can suggest to the the best cans for them


----------



## Zulli85

Nice review, some pics would have been nice though.


----------



## ReoEagle

Can you add me? I have PX100Ws, HD555s and MDR-V6s


----------



## TheLegend

Slow few days.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well I'm pumped, my DT770 pro 80s are out for delivery today







should be here soon


----------



## Machinehead131

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Well I'm pumped, my DT770 pro 80s are out for delivery today







should be here soon










The driver blew out on mine im kinda pissed.

60 to fix it


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Slow few days.










For sure. I'm currently at my sister's new apartment in Pittsburgh, so I really won't be back to a normal schedule until the end of the week.

I should have a Chaintech AV-710 arriving while I'm gone, so I'll have a soundcard in the pc rig for the first time in 5 months







.


----------



## Namrac

Alright, I'm looking more seriously at the Opus (balanced XLR outputs) and need to run what I'll need past the more experienced...

I want both coaxial and optical input, balanced XLR outputs, the ability to switch between coax/opt., and that's about it. Nothing fancy, just a basic balanced analog output.

So, I'll need - (from - http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/opus/opus.aspx)

Opus DAC + S/PDIF Receiver Combo ([1] DAC Module (Assembled and Tested), [1] S/PDIF Receiver Module (Assembled and Tested), [1] LCDPS Kit**)

(DAC board, S/PDIF receiver board, power supply, all assembled and tested) - $185

TOSLINK Optical input module - $16

(Do I need a transformer? Seems like I would, but I really have no idea.)

If so - Avel Lindberg Transformer (115V+115V prim. / 15V+15V 15VA sec.) - $24

So there's $225 for the innards... now I'll need a case (probably Hammond 1455 series, roughly $25-30). That brings us up to roughly $250.

Add in XLR jacks, power switch, input switch, and maybe the coaxial input jack... what am I looking at for price for the parts? Could anyone give me a rough ballpark figure?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Alright, I'm looking more seriously at the Opus (balanced XLR outputs) and need to run what I'll need past the more experienced...

I want both coaxial and optical input, balanced XLR outputs, the ability to switch between coax/opt., and that's about it. Nothing fancy, just a basic balanced analog output.

So, I'll need - (from - http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/opus/opus.aspx)

Opus DAC + S/PDIF Receiver Combo ([1] DAC Module (Assembled and Tested), [1] S/PDIF Receiver Module (Assembled and Tested), [1] LCDPS Kit**)

(DAC board, S/PDIF receiver board, power supply, all assembled and tested) - $185

TOSLINK Optical input module - $16

(Do I need a transformer? Seems like I would, but I really have no idea.)

If so - Avel Lindberg Transformer (115V+115V prim. / 15V+15V 15VA sec.) - $24

So there's $225 for the innards... now I'll need a case (probably Hammond 1455 series, roughly $25-30). That brings us up to roughly $250.

Add in XLR jacks, power switch, input switch, and maybe the coaxial input jack... what am I looking at for price for the parts? Could anyone give me a rough ballpark figure?


I believe you'll need two SPDIF boards, one for coax and one for the tosslink as it just converts optical to SPDIF

You'll also need the Otto to switch between Optical and Coax inputs. TPA has a 3:1 switch coming soon that would allow you to add USB if you wanted.

You'll also want to add an output stage if you want to use this as a standalone DAC, the IVY would probably be the better choice. You can get the IVY and psu kit for $109

Then each SPDIF board needs 7.5v input and the Otto will likely need 5v or 7.5v but I haven't used one.

So You need a LCDPS for the Opus board, a LCBPS for the IVY and it wouldn't hurt to grab another LCDPS for your SPDIF modules and any other accessories you wanted to use. That would mean you would need at least 2 toroids, and possibly a 3rd. (you may be able to get by with using one for two LCDPS, but the LCBPS will need its own)

for an enclosure there are many different options, Par Metal has some nice ones, but of the two orders I've placed they've managed to screw up both and they still owe me parts/money so I prob can't recommend them with good conscience

edit: ballpark is hard to give... it all depnds, you can use a $20 Nabu enclosure, or a $100 HI-FI2000 enclosure, you can use a $4 switch or a $20 switch like the one I'm using on my Opus/Max (it's push button with illuminated ring







) You can get a $2 IEC input, or a $30 filtered and fused one like I put on my Max/Opus, you can use a $1 RCA jack or a $10 jack (yes for a single jack, that's one channel) like I used... and on and on.


----------



## umopp

add me







HD595's that I bought because I thought I was going to go pro in cs 1.6 when I was just a pubber lol. i also have logitech z-2300 speakers because I personally dont like anything higher than 5.1


----------



## Shingetsu

So hopefully im going to get a pair of HD580s soon and was looking around for portable amps when I came across Soloz old Amp thread.

I'm stuck between the C&C BOX+ and the Mini^3 (if i can find some one to build it for me)

Going to be driving all kinds of music so which do you think is better?

I like the C&C box due to its variable switches but i hear that the Mini^3 has a much clearer sound stage and drives bass pretty well too.

C&C would be easier to purchase as well.

thanks again.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


So hopefully im going to get a pair of HD580s soon and was looking around for portable amps when I came across Soloz old Amp thread.

I'm stuck between the C&C BOX+ and the Mini^3 (if i can find some one to build it for me)

Going to be driving all kinds of music so which do you think is better?

I like the C&C box due to its variable switches but i hear that the Mini^3 has a much clearer sound stage and drives bass pretty well too.

C&C would be easier to purchase as well.

thanks again.


i think aaura had the C&C or someone else and ended up not liking it. personally i'd get the mini v3 and have the builder add whatever i needed.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mini ^3 all the way... also if you're looking for a builder check out headfi, misterX, www.rockhopperaudio.com, Soloz (here on OCN)... the mini ^3 is on my to build soon list... and so is a Millet Max starving Student.... also FYI there is a pair of 580 Jubilee editions on headfi IC/FS... Linky


----------



## Shingetsu

Wow, definitely more interested in the Jubilee editon 580s now. Look really great.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes, some sexy cans







and he has all original packaging too... too bad duties on my last 3 headsets this month have drained my wallet...


----------



## Shingetsu

too bad i dont get paid till the 20th lol


----------



## Namrac

Jubilee 580s are pretty rare, and more expensive than they should be, imo. They look nice, but sound the same.


----------



## soloz2

Definately go with mini3 or save for a desktop amp like the Max

the Jubs are HD600's... HD580's use the same drivers, so pick up some HD600 grills and a better cable and you've got yourself a pair of cans for relatively cheap that will scale with the best gear you can find.


----------



## Namrac

At bryan's request, I snapped a few shots of the setup, for your viewing pleasure.









The value monster (even better since it got its new Mullard tubes)









The whole scene, including my 360, 0404, MKII, Kenwood speaker amp, HD580s, and assortment of Amp cans.









Night shot!


----------



## Chipp

I am seriously debating buying you one of those mini-tripods for your low-light shots, Nammy.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

whats wrong with them?


----------



## Aura

LD knows how to make a great-looking value amp, that is for sure.

Thanks much Sean, it's great to see your rig as it sits now







.


----------



## Namrac

Hardy har, uploaded the wrong one, this one's a bit better.









Edit: Also, the LED's not nearly as bright as the dark pic makes it look, just so you know.


----------



## Muhahahaha

I just got the ATH-A700s and I love 'em.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*












you've gotta get at least a HD650 cable on there... if not better!


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the Jubs are HD600's... HD580's use the same drivers, so pick up some HD600 grills and a better cable and you've got yourself a pair of cans for relatively cheap that will scale with the best gear you can find.


So is it safe to say that i can just buy a pair of 580s and Change out the grills and cable (relatively easily?) and it would be cheaper than buying a pair of 600s?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you've gotta get at least a HD650 cable on there... if not better!











In time, my friend.









Shing, that's exactly what a lot of people do. The HD600 was a cosmetic revision more than anything.


----------



## H3||scr3am

but don't the 580s have the best drivers in them?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


but don't the 580s have the best drivers in them?


What do you mean, best?

They both have the same drivers. Call up sennheiser and ask for replacement HD580 drivers, they'll send you HD600 drivers. They're the same headphone, just different cable, different grille, and different (ugly) paint job.


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww, I thought that the 580s had a better sounding driver in them, and the 580s are not eing made anymore, I thought they had more bass, truly it doesn't matter to me much, I have the 650s, and like them, although a pair of HD600s/580s may be my next purchase after I venture into allesandro/grado land...


----------



## Namrac

HD650s are the bassier, darker ones, not the HD580s.


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww, I still want more bass, well at least I got the DT770 pro 80s for that now... soon as the headband is stretched some more, so it doesn't vice grip my head...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awww, I still want more bass, well at least I got the DT770 pro 80s for that now... soon as the headband is stretched some more, so it doesn't vice grip my head...


I still want me some DT770, did you buy them from FPShero over at head-fi? cause i was gonna buy those than when I went back to the sale, they were sold.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


What do you mean, best?

They both have the same drivers. Call up sennheiser and ask for replacement HD580 drivers, they'll send you HD600 drivers. They're the same headphone, just different cable, different grille, and different (ugly) paint job.


Main reason im not getting the 600s


----------



## soloz2

Hd580 and HD600 use the same drivers. HD650 uses HD650 drivers. Swap the grills on HD580's and you have a pair of HD600's (with minor cosmetic differences)


----------



## Shingetsu

Good because the 600s look like an interior designer picked the colors for it. Are metal grilles easy to get for the 580? are they easy to put on?


----------



## s1rrah

Power 1 came in today.

Yay!

...










...

I'll be testing it in just a bit.

The cable is way fatter than the Zu Birth that I have.

Curious to see if any sonic differences are noticeable.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


The opus is very nice as it can be expanded to suit your needs. I see there is now a 4:1 module so you could potentially have USB, Optical, Coax, input









There are two ways to get an Opus. As a bare PCB then you order the parts and populate it yourself (probably saving yourself some $) or as a populated and tested board. this is how most are sold. The Opus Kit that I purchased came with:
LCDPS (low current dual power supply) this board has to be populated, but all parts are through hole
Opus: the only thing I had to solder on was the terminal blocks, which are optional you can solder your input,output,power wires directly to the board if you want, and the output caps. so again all through hole components, and only a handfull
Opus USB Module: I had to solder on the caps, terminal blocks and USB jack. I think enough said









So really, if you have minimal solder skills and can do casework then you can build an Opus yourself. the majority of the work will be casework. (the part I least enjoy)

it really depends on your build. most people use the Opus or Buffalo with an output stage, this puts you at almost $300 for populated boards all you need to do is add an enclosure, hook-up wire, jacks/hardware, and toroids. But that will put you well over $300

For $300ish enclosed you'd be looking at an Opus or Buffalo w/o an output stage, not a bad way to go, but not quite as good as it could be. I'll be running an Opus directly to my max

the largest difference will be between output stages

from twistedpearaudio.com An Alien is more popular, but requires more soldering. I'm receiving a board for an even smaller USB DAC 1"x2" pcb










That sounds right around what he's looking at. I figure the x-fi plat + the bs he paid before wont sound as good as this anyways. one question though. Although i would love to tackle this whole project, i can't. Im only able to give him advice, and no one else at Nexgen is into audio AND soldering, or would even care. All im basically able to do is tell him what to buy, so it will practiacally have to be plug and play. They guy im getting this for will *most* likley be buying a Darkvoice 336i for his dt770pro's (not the best option but will provide enough power, and clarity for what he needs. Also looks sexy). Anything or anyway i can get an average or above average usb DAC ready to use for under 300?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I still want me some DT770, did you buy them from FPShero over at head-fi? cause i was gonna buy those than when I went back to the sale, they were sold.

yup







and now hes joined OCN too







I had to refer him to my account here as I have very little standing on headfi... I just buy stuff there...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
yup








and now hes joined OCN too







I had to refer him to my account here as I have very little standing on headfi... I just buy stuff there...

damn damn you! haha, well enjoy those cans. i think i might try and get some 518 DJ's shipped to america, or buy the newer metro.fi 2's. IMO UE needs to redeem themselves after i bought their crap super.fi 3's :swearing: and the word on the street is the new MF.2's aren't that bad


----------



## Aura

Jon - you might like to know that I'm considering grabbing a K81 and doing my first woody on a portable can. I was thinking Zebrawood, since we've got some sitting in the shop that will probably never be used otherwise.

Anywho, should be fun. Mostly I just want a K81 again, I do miss it from time to time.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
awww, I thought that the 580s had a better sounding driver in them, and the 580s are not eing made anymore, I thought they had more bass, truly it doesn't matter to me much, I have the 650s, and like them, although a pair of HD600s/580s may be my next purchase after I venture into allesandro/grado land...

Are you still using that PIMETA? I'd personally upgrade amp/source before buying another headphone, but that's just me. I'm more of a one-headphone man.


----------



## CrackClocker

*Eargasmic*

*







*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrackClocker* 

*Eargasmic*

*







*


...

*Eargasmic Part Deux!*

...










...

The new Audio Arts power cable is sounding divine!


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:

The new Audio Arts power cable is sounding divine!
That cable, looks like it can hold down your house during a hurricane.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Are you still using that PIMETA? I'd personally upgrade amp/source before buying another headphone, but that's just me. I'm more of a one-headphone man.

Soloz is working away as we speak on my next AMP, and its actually only a PINT, that I custom etched the board... (as they're not made anymore)... but it has a ground channel issue now...

Millet MAX FTW... with boutiques


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
...

*Eargasmic Part Deux!*

...










...

The new Audio Arts power cable is sounding divine!










*Eargasmic Part Trois!*










*Bow down. Now.*

Some people sacrifice that little bit of quality for their portable rig, but I live by the motto "go big or go home".

...I just wish people didn't stare at me on the bus.


----------



## soloz2

ouch... someone needs an LOD!


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
*Eargasmic Part Trois!*
cut

*Bow down. Now.*

Some people sacrifice that little bit of quality for their portable rig, but I live by the motto "go big or go home".

...I just wish people didn't stare at me on the bus.


LOL, Do you hava a backpack for it?


----------



## kEsemper

Add me plz.

SENNHEISER PC151 for gaming and SHURE E2CNEFS for my I-Pod


----------



## soloz2

Well since everyone is posting pictures I figure I might as well too.

Almost the ultimate desktop setup! Only a couple more additions to be complete.

Shown:
Single box housing:
Opus USB DAC, Darwin source selector, Millet Hybrid Maxed
Has 6 inputs, loop out and pre-out that runs through the maxed MH Max
Max specs:
hand matched transisters and resistors
Black Gate NX caps in signal path bypassed by Vit-Q's.
MOSFET output stage
OptiVol attenuator

Upgrade #1 Power amp to drive speakers instead of the T-amp currently being used
Upgrade #2 custom front and rear panels
Upgrade #3 output stage for Opus


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Well since everyone is posting pictures I figure I might as well too.

Almost the ultimate desktop setup! Only a couple more additions to be complete.

Someone is using JRiver.









Nice setup.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Someone is using JRiver.









Nice setup.

yeah, I use it sometimes. It hangs sometimes on me though.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Soloz thats a very nice setup







now help me in finishing mine... so I can post some eye Candy


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Soloz thats a very nice setup







now help me in finishing mine... so I can post some eye Candy









yes, yes yours is next.

Oh, and I picked up a gainclone with a ground loop hum... so once I get that I'll be reworking the grounds and hopefully having a nice power amp to go with my Max pre-amp


----------



## H3||scr3am

my VitQ PIOs came today so I'm going to bypass my blackgates on my alien DAC with them tommorrow, till waiting on my silver plated copper cable to wire up the rest of it...


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yeah, I use it sometimes. It hangs sometimes on me though.

When does it hang for you? I've never had a problem with it before.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
When does it hang for you? I've never had a problem with it before.

Have to second the vote for JRiver Jukebox.

Love it.


----------



## Aura

Foobar doesn't hang







.

I love pure simplicity in the interface, which is why I've stuck with F2K over JRiver. I will say that JRiver's burning capabilities are damn fine though. Can't get much faster than writing about 25 cd's in 45 minutes, which is what I did the other day.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Have to second the vote for IRiver Jukebox.

Love it.










I think you mean _J_River.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I think you mean _J_River.









Apple took over JRiver, didn't you hear?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Foobar doesn't hang







.

I love pure simplicity in the interface, which is why I've stuck with F2K over JRiver. I will say that JRiver's burning capabilities are damn fine though. Can't get much faster than writing about 25 cd's in 45 minutes, which is what I did the other day.

I have Foobar installed as well.

It's sort of fun to play around with the Secret Rabbit Code DSP upsampler ...

(sucker is resource intensive, though!)

But JRiver is more plug and play to me ... and sounds almost as good ... so it gets most of the play-time.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
ouch... someone needs an LOD!

my immediate thought as well, lol. I have a fairly expensive quables one which I will let go for nice and cheap (as has just been sitting around for ages) if you are interested


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Foobar doesn't hang







.

I love pure simplicity in the interface, which is why I've stuck with F2K over JRiver. I will say that JRiver's burning capabilities are damn fine though. Can't get much faster than writing about 25 cd's in 45 minutes, which is what I did the other day.

If F2K had better organization/file management I'd be using it 24/7, but I need organization over simplicity.


----------



## Namrac

The iPod > MPX3 was mostly a joke, Niko, not a legit playing method.







I requested he do it when I had the idea of plugging my 600 ohm DT770s into my iPod, I believe.

Also, JRiver has every feature foobar does, and more, and all available upon initial install, no fooling around modding it for hours.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
The iPod > MPX3 was mostly a joke, Niko, not a legit playing method.







I requested he do it when I had the idea of plugging my 600 ohm DT770s into my iPod, I believe.

Also, JRiver has every feature foobar does, and more, and all available upon initial install, no fooling around modding it for hours.









But, is nowhere near as lightweight. :/ Thats my big complaint. Pretty moot though because I am Amarok anyways and have not had much time to listen latley.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
But, is nowhere near as lightweight. :/ Thats my big complaint. Pretty moot though because I am Amarok anyways and have not had much time to listen latley.









It's lighter than iTunes, and frankly, I could care less if my media program uses 30 MB of my RAM. I've got plenty.







Foobar isn't bad, I just don't like how much effort is required.


----------



## Niko-Time

Are there any competitors for the 160GB iPod yet?


----------



## Zulli85

I'm using Foobar as well. I might give JRiver another shot though, I liked the GUI but was having issues with my old sound card at the time.


----------



## WarPriest

I do not own the Creative Fatal1ty headphones anymore. I sold them when I was at quakecon. I now own the Tritton AX51s. They are awesome.


----------



## Aura

Damn.

I'm in trouble.










The 840C is nuts. It automatically upsamples to 384Khz/24bit from your standard 44.1/16 and feeds to *2 separate DAC's*, one for each channel of the standard stereo setup. Not to mention that it has balanced output and multiple digital inputs, which means that you don't even have to use it as a cdp - you can connect it to the pc like a standalone DAC and run to the amp as normal.

Anyone feeling dual MPX3 for balanced? I doubt I do that, but damn would that be ridic.

WANT.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmmmm sexxy aura.... but, does it make you coffee?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
mmmmmm sexxy aura.... but, does it make you coffee?

And muffins.









Finally getting around to ordering the HD600 grilles tomorrow... of course, I've been "getting around to it" for about 2 months now.

Edit: Also, here's my next major audio purchase:










Citypulse DA7.2 II DAC - Balanced XLR out, SPDIF input, $450, perfect for my needs.









http://www.audio-magus.com/ProductDe...Code=CPDA72XV2


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
And muffins.









Finally getting around to ordering the HD600 grilles tomorrow... of course, I've been "getting around to it" for about 2 months now.

Edit: Also, here's my next major audio purchase:










Citypulse DA7.2 II DAC - Balanced XLR out, SPDIF input, $450, perfect for my needs.









http://www.audio-magus.com/ProductDe...Code=CPDA72XV2


That looks fun.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

now that is sexy.


----------



## Namrac

As soon as I get a job, I'm ordering it and selling my E-Mu. Should make switching between the PC and the Xbox easier too, it's kind of a pain right now.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Damn.

I'm in trouble.










The 840C is nuts. It automatically upsamples to 384Khz/24bit from your standard 44.1/16 and feeds to *2 separate DAC's*, one for each channel of the standard stereo setup. Not to mention that it has balanced output and multiple digital inputs, which means that you don't even have to use it as a cdp - you can connect it to the pc like a standalone DAC and run to the amp as normal.

Anyone feeling dual MPX3 for balanced? I doubt I do that, but damn would that be ridic.

WANT.

I could almost get one of those with all the money that has been put into my source (not all by me)

Currently using a Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods, and just yesterday I installed Burson Discrete Op-Amps... and will likely upgrade the clock at some point...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I could almost get one of those with all the money that has been put into my source (not all by me)

Currently using a Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods, and just yesterday I installed Burson Discrete Op-Amps... and will likely upgrade the clock at some point...

How's it sounding?

I have been looking around at sources for the past week or so, not really sure what I wanted to do. I could either stick with the the CD5001 as a transport and add a standalone DAC (which would give me a hybrid pc/cdp rig), or sell off the Marantz and move up to a better CDP (but be stuck in redbooks). Out of everything I have looked at, which includes CIA VDA2 (as always), Benchmark DAC1, Lavry DA10, Bel Canto D1/2/whatev, Arcam CD73, Marantz SA8001, etc., the 840C has that "end-all, be-all" flavor to it that I so often look for in my components. Every review or impression that I look at finds a way to basically say that this Cambridge can play ball with absolutely everything under $5,000. That is unbeatable value, especially because I could never imagine dropping that much on one piece of the puzzle. Plus, it is flexible enough to serve as the DAC or cdp/DAC - pretty much what ever I want it to do.

All in all, if I have the cash down the road, it seems like a no-brainer. Plus I haven't been able drool over much lately so this gets me back into that daydreaming phase that I have grown so accustomed to over the past 7-8 months.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
All in all, if I have the cash down the road, ...

*
"IF I have the cash!!!???"*

...










Your an _entrepreneur_ in training, remember?

OF _Fxxxing_ _COURSE_, you'll have the cash!









_
"As ye think ... so shall ye be ..."_

...

Hopefully, you'll have enough to score me some gear too cause I'm certainly not an entrepreneur ...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
*
"IF I have the cash!!!???"*

...










Your an _entrepreneur_ in training, remember?

OF _Fxxxing_ _COURSE_, you'll have the cash!









_
"As ye think ... so shall ye be ..."_

...

Hopefully, you'll have enough to score me some gear too cause I'm certainly not an entrepreneur ...




















Thanks for the vote of faith my brother. As it turns out, I'm probably going to switch to a 5-year Accounting program that allows me to leave undergraduate studies with my CPA already in-hand. I still plan on pursuing my own business (would really like to get into venture capitalism), but this way I can handle all accounting procedures myself and be 100% in control of handling and understanding my finances (this would be from small-business perspective).

Anyway, enough of non-audio talk







. If I decide to grab the 840C, it'll probably happen a little less than a year from now, when summer '09 rolls around. I'm hoping I don't obsess over it every single day, otherwise I'm in for a long 9-10 months...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
How's it sounding?

I have been looking around at sources for the past week or so, not really sure what I wanted to do. I could either stick with the the CD5001 as a transport and add a standalone DAC (which would give me a hybrid pc/cdp rig), or sell off the Marantz and move up to a better CDP (but be stuck in redbooks). Out of everything I have looked at, which includes CIA VDA2 (as always), Benchmark DAC1, Lavry DA10, Bel Canto D1/2/whatev, Arcam CD73, Marantz SA8001, etc., the 840C has that "end-all, be-all" flavor to it that I so often look for in my components. Every review or impression that I look at finds a way to basically say that this Cambridge can play ball with absolutely everything under $5,000. That is unbeatable value, especially because I could never imagine dropping that much on one piece of the puzzle. Plus, it is flexible enough to serve as the DAC or cdp/DAC - pretty much what ever I want it to do.

All in all, if I have the cash down the road, it seems like a no-brainer. Plus I haven't been able drool over much lately so this gets me back into that daydreaming phase that I have grown so accustomed to over the past 7-8 months.

the op-amps need some time to burn in. Right now it's sounding a bit less natural and has a smaller soundstage.

Yeah, when the 840 first came out it was priced right around $1k, but with all the reviews they've increased the price a few bones. I understand why, but still sucks for people looking for a killer $1k unit.

Personally I'd probably go with a SA8001 as it plays SACDs as well and I like the Marantz sound, but that's just me.

Still for the money you can't beat something like what I have. Modded players that you mod yourself (not pay someone to do it) and/or buy used offer the best value. A modded unit like mine originally went for just shy $1k and is very competitive in the under 2.5k pricerange, you can pick them up for between $500-600.
And, if you get the Onix version of the MH CD25 then you can find them cheaper. I've seen numerous Onix XCD88 and XCD99's going for under $200 shipped. I think there's one on av123 right now. It's the same thing as the Music Hall, but with a better chassis and can have the same mods done to it.
And the current Onix CD25SE for between $300-400 is better than the Music Hall CD25.2 and is based on the earlier Onix CD1, a $1k player, and a few mods to that should easily bring it above my CD25 and likely even above the 840.
Then there is the camp that doesn't want to mod, and I understand that completely. In that situation I'd go with the Cambridge or Marantz or possibly an Original


----------



## phospholipid

Hello friends,

As I am continuously writing my guide for gaming headphones, I would prefer some personal experience for headphones in the following price range(s). Now, even though some of the cans have names listed next to them, *I WOULD STILL LIKE YOU TO WRITE A REVIEW IF YOU'VE OWNED THEM*. The reason why some cans have names next to them is because I remember off the top of my head vaguely that people have owned these.

Quote:

50$-100$

AKG K 81 DJ - 70$ [Aura?]
Sennheiser HD515 -80$
Sennheiser HD555 -100$ [Nam/Hell/ Legend?]
Sennheiser HD280 -100$ [Me]
Audio Technia ATH-A500 - 90$ [Anyone actually tried these?]

*100$-150$*
Audio Technia ATH-A700 -120$ [me]
Audio Technia ATH-AD700 - 110$ [nam]
Beyer Dynamic DT770 Pro 80 -150$ [nam]

Basically, What I was wondering if you guys could do was to write a simple review in the same structure as the one below. Of course I would credit you, even citing that you deserve the rep+ points if people read your review. Basically, because I haven't fully listened to all the cans [you know, 20+ hours] I want your guys trusted opinions. Thanks for your time.

All the scales should be from 1-10.

Quote:

HD212's
-Comfort [5]
-Size: Average, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [6]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [2]
-Noise Isolating? I have a wife? [6]
-Signature Sound: Electronica, Hip hop, heavy bass.
-Closed back.

Everything in the 202's that you could ever want, and more. These are the 212 older brothers, more bass, but not as muddy.Extremely warm, dark, subdued top end, but will still perform well with FPS shooters. Feel free to picks these up and camp all you want. They tend to send "claustrophobic" and the comfort is average.

Bottom line: Bass heavy, warm, good performers.
Thanks in advance, + to anyone who helps.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Yeah, when the 840 first came out it was priced right around $1k, but with all the reviews they've increased the price a few bones. I understand why, but still sucks for people looking for a killer $1k unit.

I've seen it on Audiogon for $1,100-1,200, albeit used. I certainly wish it was around $1,000 for new, but there is still plenty of value to be had.

Quote:

Personally I'd probably go with a SA8001 as it plays SACDs as well and I like the Marantz sound, but that's just me.
I love the CD5001 and really have considered just sticking with the Marantz line, because I do enjoy their house sound as well. However, I am not terribly interested in SACD because of how expensive it gets (over $20 per album). I just don't see the SA8001 being able to match the 840C from a purely technical standpoint, and since I have not heard either unit, that is about the only thing I can use as a basis for comparison (until I find some direct SA8001 vs. 840C impressions/comparisons).

Quote:

Still for the money you can't beat something like what I have. Modded players that you mod yourself (not pay someone to do it) and/or buy used offer the best value. A modded unit like mine originally went for just shy $1k and is very competitive in the under 2.5k pricerange, you can pick them up for between $500-600.
And, if you get the Onix version of the MH CD25 then you can find them cheaper. I've seen numerous Onix XCD88 and XCD99's going for under $200 shipped. I think there's one on av123 right now. It's the same thing as the Music Hall, but with a better chassis and can have the same mods done to it.
And the current Onix CD25SE for between $300-400 is better than the Music Hall CD25.2 and is based on the earlier Onix CD1, a $1k player, and a few mods to that should easily bring it above my CD25 and likely even above the 840.
Then there is the camp that doesn't want to mod, and I understand that completely. In that situation I'd go with the Cambridge or Marantz or possibly an Original
I would definitely fall in the latter category. I will tinker around with *most* headphones, especially the exterior, but I just do not have the interest or confidence to open up my source or amp. As such, looking to get the best I can in a stock configuration and see how satisfactory it can be.

Thanks for the input Jacob, much obliged







. I am going to try and get to one of the Cambrige dealers close by and see if they will give me a product demo with the 840C. It is a shame I can't bring the amp, I'll just have to take the DX and a few cd's that I most familiar with and see what happens.


----------



## Kaishi

I'm all about the headphones. I current have a pair of Sony MDR-V600 headphones which I use for instrument practice and recording. I also use a pair of Sennheiser PC350 for gaming, voicechat, and vocal recording.

The Sennheisers fall someplace between "audiophile" and "gaming" headphones. They sound as good as the HD280s to me, but include a fantastic microphone. They terminate in 1/8 plugs, however. This makes them great for use with a computer, but not so great with recording equipment. I wouldn't put them on the same level as the HD555 though.

What do you guys think, do I get a spot on the list someplace?


----------



## H3||scr3am

HD555's (no longer owned, upgraded to HD650s)
-Comfort [6] - tight on my head, I stretched them for a week and they were better
-Size: Large, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [9]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [8] - they're fairly easy to drive from the back of my PC or from my ipod...
-Noise Isolating? I have a wife? [2] - open backed, bleed in a lot, bleed out a lot
-Signature Sound: rock, classical, blues.
-Open back.

Very well balanced headphones, although the mid ranges have more life to them then the bass or highs, great overall headphones. Fell free to pick these up as an entry level headphone for gaming/music/movies. Beware of the noise bleeding though, not good for late night gaming in small spaces, as others in the room may hear you (dorm, apt.).

Bottom line: well balanced, ~ $100, great performance and build quality.

AD700's (still own)
-Comfort [10] - the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn...
-Size: large, Portable
-Build Quality: Average, Resilient [8]
-Ease to Drive: No amp needed [8] -again driven from sound card/ipod no problems...
-Noise Isolating? I have a wife? [3]
-Signature Sound: Classical, House, Techno.
-Open back.

These cans are the most comfortable things you can place on your head, the wing design, and velvet ear liners, make these cans feel like they're not even there. For around $100 they're a great entry level headphone, great for gaming and music or movies. Well balanced although they have a more distinct bass compared to the HD555s, great for house, trance, techno, euro, and that sort of thing, although I fell in love with them when I heard Pachelbel's Cannon on them, so I find them great for the Classics as well.

Bottom line: Balanced, good performance, sooooooo comfy.......


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I've seen it on Audiogon for $1,100-1,200, albeit used. I certainly wish it was around $1,000 for new, but there is still plenty of value to be had.

I love the CD5001 and really have considered just sticking with the Marantz line, because I do enjoy their house sound as well. However, I am not terribly interested in SACD because of how expensive it gets (over $20 per album). I just don't see the SA8001 being able to match the 840C from a purely technical standpoint, and since I have not heard either unit, that is about the only thing I can use as a basis for comparison (until I find some direct SA8001 vs. 840C impressions/comparisons).

I would definitely fall in the latter category. I will tinker around with *most* headphones, especially the exterior, but I just do not have the interest or confidence to open up my source or amp. As such, looking to get the best I can in a stock configuration and see how satisfactory it can be.

Thanks for the input Jacob, much obliged







. I am going to try and get to one of the Cambrige dealers close by and see if they will give me a product demo with the 840C. It is a shame I can't bring the amp, I'll just have to take the DX and a few cd's that I most familiar with and see what happens.

yourmusic has a lot of SACD hybrid discs for $6.99


----------



## Aura

New territory for me, this is my first commissioned wood job. Hopefully they will serve Jacob well:


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, those are going to be some pretty cans Soloz... mmmmmm hardwood


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
wow, those are going to be some pretty cans Soloz... mmmmmm hardwood

I better fill out another line on my build queue! Someone is going to be happy!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey there soloz, i got some money for my birthday and was kind of thinking im not going to buy a new pair of cans, so i may get you to put my in the build queue for an OPUS if thats cool with you


----------



## sgtdisturbed47

Add my Audio-Technica A700 headphones to the list (still have my HD280 Pro so leave that in the list too).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hey there soloz, i got some money for my birthday and was kind of thinking im not going to buy a new pair of cans, so i may get you to put my in the build queue for an OPUS if thats cool with you









it very well could be... I've been busy as of late...


----------



## Aura

Guys, I had an epiphany tonight... an epiphany of stupidity.

Here it is, straight from a convo with Sean (I'm Laquatus):

Quote:

Laquatus18: god, you should've seen me at IKEA last week

Laquatus18: it was one of my "hey you are a nut" moments

racnam12: I want to know why the more expensive citypulse doesn't have balanced output

Laquatus18: I was in the lighting section trying to think of how best to light my audio tower

Laquatus18: yeah...

Laquatus18: I'm that compulsive now

racnam12: lol

Laquatus18: it's more than the pieces

Laquatus18: like I have to have the entire image

Laquatus18: I honestly considered dropping $50 on this 3pack of spotlights that can be attached to a wall or ceiling

Laquatus18: $50 on lighting!

racnam12: crazyperson

Laquatus18: yeah I need help

Laquatus18: like it never occurred to me that I could just turn on the ceiling light and see the whole tower at once

Laquatus18: no, I needed this damn spotlight motif crap

racnam12: lol

Laquatus18: so anyway

Laquatus18: I hope you don't get as bad as me

Laquatus18: because obsessing about the lighting of your audio rig is pretty much the dumbest thing ever

racnam12: me tooo

racnam12: lol

Laquatus18: and it didn't even occurr to me how dumb it is until now

Laquatus18: it took me a week to realize it
So yeah... the moral of the story is that I hope none of you ever catch the audio bug as bad as I have. I'm to the point where I want to spend money on stuff that does not even impact the sound just to make the rig somehow closer to my "ultimate" vision (or something like that).

God bless you all, I pray for your sanity. Don't even bother returning the favor, it is too late for me







...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
it very well could be... I've been busy as of late...









so i hear, i would be in no rush anyways


----------



## Chipp

But hey, at least Ikea is pretty cheap.


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww aura, well if you go big with the custom woodies maybe the cash you burn on small things such as lighting wouldn't be such an issue... I love all your sexai wood mods... specially your D2000s...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Guys, I had an epiphany tonight... an epiphany of stupidity.

Here it is, straight from a convo with Sean (I'm Laquatus):

So yeah... the moral of the story is that I hope none of you ever catch the audio bug as bad as I have. I'm to the point where I want to spend money on stuff that does not even impact the sound just to make the rig somehow closer to my "ultimate" vision (or something like that).

God bless you all, I pray for your sanity. Don't even bother returning the favor, it is too late for me







...

ROFL!!!

This part made me lol.

Quote:

Laquatus18: like it never occurred to me that I could just turn on the ceiling light and see the whole tower at once

Laquatus18: no, I needed this damn spotlight motif crap
I was lucky enough to stop at my portable setup.







Kinda wandered into another expensive hobby.


----------



## Aura

Lol, thanks guys.

The part that hits me hardest is "I hope you don't get as bad as me... because obsessing about the lighting of your audio rig is pretty much the dumbest thing ever". And you know what? It really is







.

~~~

Stuff:

- The cups are officially Jacob's. PICS = MUST.

- Bought a pair of hospital-grade power cords on Head-Fi that are nearly identical to the Iron Lung Jellyfish. Considering that I bought both of them for less than half the cost of a single Jellyfish, I'd say it is a good deal.

- Might be buying a back-up pair of NOS Tung Sol 5687's along with an insanely good offer on a Brimar CV1988/6SN7GTY. We're talking 30-40% of what an NOS Brimar normally costs .

Oh, and *Sean is about make a damn awesome purchase*. I'll let him reveal it in due time.


----------



## Namrac

Lipid knows too. But you'll all see as soon as the deal is final.

Edit: For your guide, lipid.

Quote:

For lipid -

HD555 - (Sold to Tyler/TheLegend)
-Comfort: Outstanding, forget they're there, the most comfortable I've ever worn 10
-Size: Large, but light. Open, not portable.
-Build Quality: Plastic, but good quality. 8.
-Ease to Drive: Minor improvements from amplification, 9.
-Noise Isolating? None, like you're not wearing them. 1.
-Signature Sound: Neutral, light bass, fairly detailed, wide soundstage
-Open back.

DT770 - (Both 80 ohm and 600 ohm, both sold)
Comfort - Soft earpads, nice headband, but tight clamp, especially the 600. 8
Size: Big.
Build Quality: Someone on head-fi ran theres over with a ford explorer and they still worked. Built like a tank. 10
Ease to drive: 80 ohm is fine without amp, volume wise, but both really benefit from amplification 7 (80) 4 (600)
Noise Isolating: Substantial. Tight clamp blocks out almost everything when music is playing. 9
Signature sound: BASS. Can be sloppy, uncontrolled and muddy when not amplified, but when given power reaches down, down, down, and shakes your skull.
Closed back


----------



## Niko-Time

Hmm, I'm going to buy some IEMS on tuesday when I'm in london. Any good ones which are fairly cheap at retail? Â£100ish.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Hmm, I'm going to buy some IEMS on tuesday when I'm in london. Any good ones which are fairly cheap at retail? Â£100ish.

SE310? Friend of mine liked his very much.


----------



## Niko-Time

I liked teh E500, so probably would like them too.

I guess I'll have a browse and see what london has to offer me.


----------



## Namrac

Well, about 90% of the way through a deal for one of these bad boys.










For $515 shipped.







Expressed interest, was told it was available, agreed to pay, but haven't heard back yet.

Anyone want my MKII?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, how much do MKIIs run?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hmmm, how much do MKIIs run?

I believe it's $199 shipped new, I'd be selling in the $185 shipped territory, with the ~$25-30 Mullard tubes included. Plus shipping from china takes about a week, sometimes more. It's like a month old, perfect condition.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmm, very tempting








if its not gone ill get back to you tonight.


----------



## s1rrah

Just got an email from Oriel at Purity Audio ...

In a week or so, I'll be getting their K.I.K.A.S. "Caliente" for a two week review:

...










...

Can't wait to hear it ...

From the comments online so far, it's going to be a good solid state listen.

Pretty internals as well:

...










...

I'll forward a link once I get the Head-fi review done ...


----------



## Namrac

Wow, nice pull Joel.







I believe Bryan heard one at a recent meet and really liked it, so I'm definitely looking forward to your review.


----------



## LingLing1337

V.Moda Vibes, Grado SR60's







The Vibes are an older generation, so they're starting to wear- I prefer the Grado's anyway.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Lol, thanks guys.

The part that hits me hardest is "I hope you don't get as bad as me... because obsessing about the lighting of your audio rig is pretty much the dumbest thing ever". And you know what? It really is







.

~~~

Stuff:

- The cups are officially Jacob's. PICS = MUST.

- Bought a pair of hospital-grade power cords on Head-Fi that are nearly identical to the Iron Lung Jellyfish. Considering that I bought both of them for less than half the cost of a single Jellyfish, I'd say it is a good deal.

- Might be buying a back-up pair of NOS Tung Sol 5687's along with an insanely good offer on a Brimar CV1988/6SN7GTY. We're talking 30-40% of what an NOS Brimar normally costs .

Oh, and *Sean is about make a damn awesome purchase*. I'll let him reveal it in due time.

hey don't forget to send that tube adapter to me so I can try to get it fixed for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I believe it's $199 shipped new, I'd be selling in the $185 shipped territory, with the ~$25-30 Mullard tubes included. Plus shipping from china takes about a week, sometimes more. It's like a month old, perfect condition.

ouch! they've really gone up. Back when I had my LDII+ I paid under $100, got a spare set of tubes and some nice Mullards and sold it with a better power cable for $115

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Just got an email from Oriel at Purity Audio ...

In a week or so, I'll be getting their K.I.K.A.S. "Caliente" for a two week review:

...










...

Can't wait to hear it ...

From the comments online so far, it's going to be a good solid state listen.

Pretty internals as well:

...










...

I'll forward a link once I get the Head-fi review done ...

nice, I wanted to listen to one of those, but didn't end up making it to the Toronto Meet


----------



## nigel

im in..
i have a pear of technics head phones (had those things ages sounds so nice)

technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technicstechnics technics GOTTA LOVE EM technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics technics


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
ouch! they've really gone up. Back when I had my LDII+ I paid under $100, got a spare set of tubes and some nice Mullards and sold it with a better power cable for $115

Well it's fairly common opinion that the MKII blows the II++ out of the water, so it might just be that they raised the price to make up for more expensive parts. The MKI fills the ~$100 area now.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well it's fairly common opinion that the MKII blows the II++ out of the water, so it might just be that they raised the price to make up for more expensive parts. The MKI fills the ~$100 area now.

yep, my bad, I read your post as LDII lol...







It's been a looong day


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

I hope this thread is still updated......im in the Bose corner with Bose On-Ear Headphones.......ya thats the name.......could of bean a little more creative aye.....they got to be one of the top most expensive headphones (230$) besides the Bose Quiet Comfort 3 (349$).....unbelievable bass


----------



## Niko-Time

we don't like bose sir, and its not one of the top most expensive headphones...no where near really


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin* 
I hope this thread is still updated......im in the Bose corner with Bose On-Ear Headphones.......ya thats the name.......could of bean a little more creative aye.....they got to be one of the top most expensive headphones (230$) besides the Bose Quiet Comfort 3 (349$).....unbelievable bass

we were being nice and not naming it blose corner... Sorry, but amongst your friends with iBuds you might be top Dawg, but here you're the low man on the totem pole.

When you want to buy a real pair of cans let us know and we'll help you choose something better. But the good news is that you'll be able to pawn your bose on another unsuspecting chap and have a nice budget for some real cans, that have true unbelievable bass... instead of unbelievably muddy bass.


----------



## H3||scr3am

well considering the JXC DX1000s that Aura just got retail for 1k, and he got them used for less then that, and still spent more then a pair of even the bose quiet comfort 3s, I'm pretty sure they're not the most expensive ones, and I'm pretty sure the DX1000s have better bass, although they have no noise cancellation, but who needs that on a closed back headphone?


----------



## Niko-Time

I'm thinking I'm going to buy the klipsch image. If anyone sees them for sale on head-fi/anywhere that would post to me I would love it if they pmed me please









Also, the Koss KSC75 popped through the door today...they really are great for the price! Slightly awkward to get them on, but damn they sound nice.

EDIT: Also, if anyone feels happy with buying them off eBay or something then posting them to me (I'll obviously pay) then that would be awesome. You can also test out the phones if you so wish, may be write a little review.


----------



## Namrac

Well. The guy on head-fi decided to pull out from the deal, and wait to put the 337 back up for sale in a few weeks, at a higher price. Why he decided that he didn't want to sell it anymore after it'd been for sale for months, I have no idea, but I guess I'm outta luck.


----------



## Niko-Time

Bad luck nammy. Also, money sent for the klipsch


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
we were being nice and not naming it blose corner... Sorry, but amongst your friends with iBuds you might be top Dawg, but here you're the low man on the totem pole.

When you want to buy a real pair of cans let us know and we'll help you choose something better. But the good news is that you'll be able to pawn your bose on another unsuspecting chap and have a nice budget for some real cans, that have true unbelievable bass... instead of unbelievably muddy bass.

soloz, marry me?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well. The guy on head-fi decided to pull out from the deal, and wait to put the 337 back up for sale in a few weeks, at a higher price. Why he decided that he didn't want to sell it anymore after it'd been for sale for months, I have no idea, but I guess I'm outta luck.










boourns








then i am out of luck.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

sorry guys i didnt know.....what headphones have better bass?


----------



## H3||scr3am

DT770 pro 80s have tons of bass







I love my set


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin* 
sorry guys i didnt know.....what headphones have better bass?










Denon D2000s are a bit cheaper than what you paid for those and have excellent bass, deep, powerful and clear.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Denon D2000s are a bit cheaper than what you paid for those and have excellent bass, deep, powerful and clear.

OMG YOU HEADPHONES CAN GO DOWN TO 5 HZ!!!! mine go to like 20hz and as high as 20 khz and yours go to 45 khz!!!!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin* 
OMG YOU HEADPHONES CAN GO DOWN TO 5 HZ!!!! mine go to like 20hz and as high as 20 khz and yours go to 45 khz!!!!









Don't take frequency response figures too heavily, they really don't mean much, the human ear can only hear so low/high. Clarity, soundstage, balance, liveliness, all are important factors that you can't get from looking at figures.

I would, however, encourage you to try some other headphones. Bose likes to market themselves as the best audio available, when they really sell ok stuff for vastly inflated prices, with a great marketing team. Listen to some headphones from Sennheiser, AKG, Grado, Beyerdynamic, Denon, and many others, and you'll see what real hi-fi headphones are about.


----------



## Aura

Sean - you know how I feel about it. Sorry bro :/.

The Bose bashing - simply put, I think we need to tone it down. Guys who own Bose do not know better and I feel that the club (in general, not targeting anyone in particular) is much too aggressive when it comes to informing people that Bose, in truth, is not an audiophile-quality brand that does not cater to HiFi-minded consumers. The instances of Bose owners joining the club are not frequent, but every time it occurs the aggressiveness repeats itself.

I also disagree with the idea of the Bose corner. At this point in time it sits there with one purpose - to marginalize the brand, and in turn marginalize the members who own the headphones. From this point on, if we are all in agreement that Bose is not an acceptable headphone, then we should simply deny acceptance into the club for people owning only Bose headphones. For those already in the Bose corner, they ought to be moved back to the normal listing for the time being until we can think of a more logical remedy.

Maybe I sound like I am preaching, maybe I sound like I care too much. But this club, at least to me, is about unifying, informing, and discussing. Not bashing. Again, this is my view on the general attitude, nothing specific.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sounds like a good idea to me Aura.
bashing people for owning bose is like bashing people for owning a pre-built water cooling kit, just because there is better stuff for the price doesn't mean you should rip on them for it.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
DT770 pro 80s have tons of bass







I love my set









Bump that! No pun intended


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sean - you know how I feel about it. Sorry bro :/.

The Bose bashing - simply put, I think we need to tone it down. Guys who own Bose do not know better and I feel that the club (in general, not targeting anyone in particular) is much too aggressive when it comes to informing people that Bose, in truth, is not an audiophile-quality brand that does not cater to HiFi-minded consumers. The instances of Bose owners joining the club are not frequent, but every time it occurs the aggressiveness repeats itself.

I also disagree with the idea of the Bose corner. At this point in time it sits there with one purpose - to marginalize the brand, and in turn marginalize the members who own the headphones. From this point on, if we are all in agreement that Bose is not an acceptable headphone, then we should simply deny acceptance into the club for people owning only Bose headphones. For those already in the Bose corner, they ought to be moved back to the normal listing for the time being until we can think of a more logical remedy.

Maybe I sound like I am preaching, maybe I sound like I care too much. But this club, at least to me, is about unifying, informing, and discussing. Not bashing. Again, this is my view on the general attitude, nothing specific.

It is pretty intimidating posting for the first time to begin with, and while I agree with you, I really do get some good laughs from Soloz!


----------



## lattyware

Not here yet, but I just ordered myself a set of HD595s. Should be here tuesday. I can't wait!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sean - you know how I feel about it. Sorry bro :/.

The Bose bashing - simply put, I think we need to tone it down. Guys who own Bose do not know better and I feel that the club (in general, not targeting anyone in particular) is much too aggressive when it comes to informing people that Bose, in truth, is not an audiophile-quality brand that does not cater to HiFi-minded consumers. The instances of Bose owners joining the club are not frequent, but every time it occurs the aggressiveness repeats itself.

I also disagree with the idea of the Bose corner. At this point in time it sits there with one purpose - to marginalize the brand, and in turn marginalize the members who own the headphones. From this point on, if we are all in agreement that Bose is not an acceptable headphone, then we should simply deny acceptance into the club for people owning only Bose headphones. For those already in the Bose corner, they ought to be moved back to the normal listing for the time being until we can think of a more logical remedy.

Maybe I sound like I am preaching, maybe I sound like I care too much. But this club, at least to me, is about unifying, informing, and discussing. Not bashing. Again, this is my view on the general attitude, nothing specific.

People were upset about being excluded from the club because they had bose headphones though. Excluding them all together would only further the issue.


----------



## ace8uk

I used to think my dad's bose headphones were awesome, then I bought a pair of AKG K240's because I didn't want to keep nicking my dads headphones all the time. I don't agree with the Bose bashing either, but I certainly know now why people make such a huge deal about bose being inferior compared to the likes of Sennheiser etc.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Maybe I sound like I am preaching, maybe I sound like I care too much. But this club, at least to me, is about unifying, informing, and discussing. Not bashing. Again, this is my view on the general attitude, nothing specific.

Second the motion ...


----------



## s1rrah

Here you go, Bryan ...

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...3/#post4593319

...

(contributing to the delinquency/indebtedness of a minor, FTW!)


----------



## soloz2

I never really wanted Bose to be included because bose is a consumer brand that spends $$$ on advertising, they had a few good products back in the day and they're still running of that. In reality it's a scam. Just like the Monster displays showing 'typical' wire vs monster wire... it's all rigged, and unfair to compare.

maybe instead of having a bose corner or ignoring bose owners completely maybe we should try to break things up to higher end, mid range, low range, gaming. I would put bose squarely in low range. (I feel $25 Koss KSC75's sound better than $150 bose)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Here you go, Bryan ...

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...3/#post4593319

...

(contributing to the delinquency/indebtedness of a minor, FTW!)










Yeah, that one hurts. A lot.

All in due time...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
maybe instead of having a bose corner or ignoring bose owners completely maybe we should try to break things up to higher end, mid range, low range, gaming. I would put bose squarely in low range. (I feel $25 Koss KSC75's sound better than $150 bose)

Excellent idea Jacob. I fully support this bit of revamping to the format. Btw, you have a pm







.


----------



## Duckydude

That sounds like a good idea, although I still do like the Bose Corner







.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I never really wanted Bose to be included because bose is a consumer brand that spends $$$ on advertising, they had a few good products back in the day and they're still running of that. In reality it's a scam. Just like the Monster displays showing 'typical' wire vs monster wire... it's all rigged, and unfair to compare.

maybe instead of having a bose corner or ignoring bose owners completely maybe we should try to break things up to higher end, mid range, low range, gaming. I would put bose squarely in low range. (I feel $25 Koss KSC75's sound better than $150 bose)


I totally agree with you about Bose being far from the best but I think your over exaggerating a bit because I've owned a lot a head phones in the 15$-40$ range and Bose has really good bass compared to low quality 25$ headphones. (I KNOW YOUR GUYS HEADPHONES HAVE BETTER BASS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO AGGRESIVELY TELL ME FOR THE 50TH TIME







) And how are Bose low quality I think 35$ creative headphones are low quality Bose should make it on medium but just barely...but im not a headphone buff so I may be wrong









oh and why can't I bee in the Bose corner again (you probably explained it a hundred times-sorry) and if I can;t make it in the Bose Corner why can't I be on any other list?........ and I know how you guys hate Bose and think there garbage but that shouldn't prevent me from making ALL the lists, right......I thought this was about OWNING headphones not owning extremely high quality, 300$, minimum headphones only.....


----------



## Namrac

The $25 headphones soloz mentioned are well known for sounding astronomically better than their price suggests, it's not just any old pair of $25 wal-mart headphones.


----------



## Blazing_Javelin

I edited with a couple questions that I hope you or the author of this thread could answer


----------



## H3||scr3am

javelins, you'll make the bose corner, no problem, and that is your slot in the big picture. It's just that we give you a bit (okay, a crap load) of negative reinforcement to try and move you up on the list to the real world of hi-fi headphones


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
javelins, you'll make the bose corner, no problem, and that is your slot in the big picture. It's just that we give you a bit (okay, a crap load) of negative reinforcement to try and move you up on the list to the real world of hi-fi headphones









That would actually be positive punishment, not negative reinforcement.


----------



## Spazghost

I'm in.
Rocking a pair of Grado SR-60's here


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Lol, give me some time to read through the posts and update. I'm not on here 24/7.

soloz: That sounds like a plan but I'm going to need help classifying the headphones based on rank.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blazing_Javelin* 
I totally agree with you about Bose being far from the best but I think your over exaggerating a bit because I've owned a lot a head phones in the 15$-40$ range and Bose has really good bass compared to low quality 25$ headphones. (I KNOW YOUR GUYS HEADPHONES HAVE BETTER BASS, YOU DON'T HAVE TO AGGRESIVELY TELL ME FOR THE 50TH TIME







) And how are Bose low quality I think 35$ creative headphones are low quality Bose should make it on medium but just barely...but im not a headphone buff so I may be wrong









oh and why can't I bee in the Bose corner again (you probably explained it a hundred times-sorry) and if I can;t make it in the Bose Corner why can't I be on any other list?........ and I know how you guys hate Bose and think there garbage but that shouldn't prevent me from making ALL the lists, right......I thought this was about OWNING headphones not owning extremely high quality, 300$, minimum headphones only.....

I'm not exagerating anything. I have personally compared several sub $70 MSRP headphones with Bose headphones retailing for more than double and the bose was not better than any in any area, not even bass.
Headphones compared:
Koss KSC75
modified Koss KSC75
Grado SR60
AKG k81dj

I had several people listen to the same headphones and all agreed that the bose were better than none of the above listed headphones.

So, I will not give a break for people who claim bose superiority. I'm not saying that every headphone cheaper will sound better, but I am saying that just about any well reviewed and recommended headphone here will be better


----------



## Shingetsu

Well no amp yet but i think i got enough headphones to be added to the club any way. Still looking for a good pair of HD 580s or ATH-AD2000. Just bought some K240 Studios for cheap.

ATH-A700
K701
K240 Studio

IEM: Sony MDR-EX90LP


----------



## Shingetsu

Good things Bose makes =

Ipod Sound dock,
Desktop speaker system,
That one radio CD player thing that looks like a plain old radio thingy other wise known as their Wave system,
Triport Headphones.

Overpriced for what you get things that bose makes = All of the Above.


----------



## Namrac

Ok, bought something, and this time it'd better go through or there'll be hell to pay. :swearing:

Just picked up an MHDT Constantine+ on ebay for $310 shipped (they're $435 shipped new from MHDT). This will be replacing my 0404, and serve as a better source for a later amp upgrade.









Now I just have to grab a digital coaxial cable and I'll be set.

Pix -










(Not the one I got, random pic snagged from google)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Ok, bought something, and this time it'd better go through or there'll be hell to pay. :swearing:

Just picked up an MHDT Constantine+ on ebay for $310 shipped (they're $435 shipped new from MHDT). This will be replacing my 0404, and serve as a better source for a later amp upgrade.









Now I just have to grab a digital coaxial cable and I'll be set.

Pix -










(Not the one I got, random pic snagged from google)

Awww, right on.

Can't wait to hear your impressions.

Do you plan on using it primarily via USB or coax/toslink?

I've found the coax/toslink on my Paradisea sounds significantly better than the USB ... fuller, better sound stage, more detail ... just an obviously better sonic image.

The USB is good ... but I'm only going to use it when I have to ...

...

Post some thoughts once you get a listen ...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Awww, right on.

Can't wait to hear your impressions.

Do you plan on using it primarily via USB or coax/toslink?

I've found the coax/toslink on my Paradisea sounds significantly better than the USB ... fuller, better sound stage, more detail ... just an obviously better sonic image.

The USB is good ... but I'm only going to use it when I have to ...

...

Post some thoughts once you get a listen ...










Yeah, definitely will be using coax, I've heard bad things about the USB input.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you are supposed to be looking for amps:swearing:


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol, we all get distracted...


----------



## GDP

Razer Barracuda 5.1 headphones.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol, we all get distracted...

If his Constantine comes through with the smooth, musical and delicious sounds that my own MHDT Paradisea provides ... then it will be a distraction worth investigating.

*BTW Nammy:* if you end up liking the DAC and retaining it for a while, I'd be interested in a 1 week swap somewhere down the line if you agree to such ...

I'm thinking five or six months down the road; and, if you end up hanging on to it, I'd certainly enjoy a trade somewhere down the line.

I've read that it's a bit more detailed than my Paradisea while still being very non-analytic and analogue sounding ...

Just a prelim heads up ...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
If his Constantine comes through with the smooth, musical and delicious sounds that my own MHDT Paradisea provides ... then it will be a distraction worth investigating.

*BTW Nammy:* if you end up liking the DAC and retaining it for a while, I'd be interested in a 1 week swap somewhere down the line if you agree to such ...

I'm thinking five or six months down the road; and, if you end up hanging on to it, I'd certainly enjoy a trade somewhere down the line.

I've read that it's a bit more detailed than my Paradisea while still being very non-analytic and analogue sounding ...

Just a prelim heads up ...










I'd love to, I was just telling bryan how I immediately wanted the paradisea after I bought the Constantine.







<3 tubes.

I have a feeling I'll be hanging onto this for quite some time, unless I suddenly fall into a crapload of money and can properly go balanced.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'd love to, I was just telling bryan how I immediately wanted the paradisea after I bought the Constantine.







<3 tubes.

I have a feeling I'll be hanging onto this for quite some time, unless I suddenly fall into a crapload of money and can properly go balanced.

If your going to be using a tube amp ultimately ... then I think the *MHDT Constantine* is a wise choice.

That's just my personal take on things as I'm always reluctant to overtly "smear" the sound of an original recording via tubes in my playback chain.

IF Solid state amp THEN _tube DAC_
IF Tube amp THEN _non tube DAC_

That's the equation my own (inexperienced) inner ear follows anyway ...

I understand the different sonics that different tubes can convey, but I'm still not keen on over doing the tube-like influence on things.

Just seems reasonable.

...

*Then again* ... many other folks I've talked with online have sworn by their Paradisea/Tube amp combos ...

So, it's a matter of personal preference I guess.

Anyway ... give yourself some time with your new DAC and if you end up liking/keeping it ... we can hook up a bit later on a trade.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

I understand the different sonics that different tubes can convey, but I'm still not keen on over doing the tube-like influence on things.


Nah MOAR TUBES.

Eventually I want to add a tube buffer/section to one of my future cdp's. Yummy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Nah MOAR TUBES.

Eventually I want to add a tube buffer/section to one of my future cdp's. Yummy.




















Coming from a background of playing in bands which absolutely depended on tube amps (ala Marshall/Orange etc.) to get the sound right ...

I have to admit to a slight hang up on introducing any other tubes to the playback chain which might influence the reproduction of the originally recorded tube amp sonics.

Really ... it's something that I'm concerned with.










If my fav band, say Fu Manchu or Monster Magnet, goes to the clinical lengths necessary to play throught the rarest and most sought after tube cabinets on the planet ...

Then am I morally in the right for sending that same production through yet more tubes?

Or am I better off sending it through a decent solid state head amp/DAC rig so as to most accurately enjoy the originally recorded bliss?










It really is funny because it really does vex me at times ...

Anyway ...

I'm an open book and have no standards in place.

Which means I'll forever be spending money on both solid state and tube derived gear for my remaining 40 to 50 years here.










Here's some pr0n in parting.

My fav cabinet by far:

...










...

Those are some of the sickest tube driven guitar amps ever created.

Dinosaur Jr., Neil Young, Soundgarden, Fu Manchu, PJ Harvey and a gazillion others will back me up on it ...


----------



## Shingetsu

wow i love head-fi.

I just signed up about a week ago and didnt even post once but i bought a K240 Studio, And an Millet mini starving student amp.

And i just bought a pair of used HD 580s for $143 from a guy in long beach.

Pics when i get the stuff.

Guess i'm not going out to eat much this month.

lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

$143 dollars, dang man, you're lucky....


----------



## Namrac

That's a great price, I considered myself lucky finding mine for $155...


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
DT770 pro 80s have tons of bass








I love my set









Oh dont get me started on those Subwoofer Headphones


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Oh dont get me started on those Subwoofer Headphones









No one wants to. Please. Don't.


----------



## MasterShake

Just got a Senn eh250 while i try to fix my z55's. Sounds pretty good, may have more bass than my A700's


----------



## phospholipid

143$!?!??! imma drive up to SDSU and try em out


----------



## Aura

Tonight I listened to the soundtrack for The Dark Knight, and it was perhaps the best match I have heard yet for the JVC. I only intended to listen to a few tracks, but an hour later found myself in a some sort of catatonic, REM-cycle state on the couch, still listening away. I do not believe I have ever been reduced to this magnitude of relaxation before. Ever.

Similar to Joel's experiences with bass that could be felt internally, I was feeling vibration, rhythm, and decay within my shoulders and chest. The music might as well have been beating in place of my heart.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Tonight I listened to the soundtrack for The Dark Knight, and it was perhaps the best match I have heard yet for the JVC. I only intended to listen to a few tracks, but an hour later found myself in a some sort of catatonic, REM-cycle state on the couch, still listening away. I do not believe I have ever been reduced to this magnitude of relaxation before. Ever.

Similar to Joel's experiences with bass that could be felt internally, I was feeling vibration, rhythm, and decay within my shoulders and chest. The music might as well have been beating in place of my heart.

I picked up this soundtrack after seeing the movie and I second your opinion. It is fantastic. Any other Soundtrack recommendations?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I picked up this soundtrack after seeing the movie and I second your opinion. It is fantastic. Any other Soundtrack recommendations?

requiem for a dream?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I picked up this soundtrack after seeing the movie and I second your opinion. It is fantastic. Any other Soundtrack recommendations?

My absolute favorite soundtrack is actually divided in three parts - The Lord of the Rings. Unfortunately I am guilty of only having the three albums in lossy at the moment, but that will soon change. When I listen to LotR, I spend most of it with shivers because it affects me on an inner-emotional level.

As girly as it may sound, I regularly use The Phantom of the Opera movie soundtrack for reference when I listen to new gear.

Honorable mentions for me would be the Pirates of the Caribbean soundtracks, Gladiator, West Side Story, Les Miserables, and anything ever composed by Gershwin for Broadway musicals.

Oh yes, Jon's recommendation for Requiem for a Dream is also fantastic. Especially the Remix Project.


----------



## Rino

Add me plz to the list ATH-AD700


----------



## Namrac

The 24 soundtrack is pretty good as well. I've got a couple seasons (3 and 4, I believe) worth and there are some excellent tracks.

Edit:
Also, since I move into my new apartment tomorrow, all my audio gear is packed up in the van. Which means I'm sitting here at 1:30 am and I can't rock out. :'(


----------



## s1rrah

Woke up randomly at 3am this morning (like, now) and put my headphones on ...

A seldom listened too release from a band called "Caustic Resin" was playing (think "Built to Spill," etc.) ...

And... ?

It was utterly divine sounding . ..

Layer upon layer of guitar bliss.

Saturated. Warm, twisted and sick.

...

 Amazon.com: The Medicine Is All Gone: Caustic Resin: Music

...

_"Imagine John Lennon playing heavy metal without the tasteless soloing. Bowie and Ronson doing Soundgarden covers. A great big devil boogie with beards and make-up."_

...

A very very fine piece of indie rock.

Just had to post something ...


----------



## wigseryc

In the interest of just posting something, i would like to praise my HD555's once again.

This time it was the Kubrick's movie Full Metal Jacket that put a smile on my face via my ears. Never have explosions sounded so good, gunshots so true to life, and screams so dis-hearteningly real.

Can't wait to upgrade myself again









Hurrah for Sennheiser!


----------



## soloz2

While I'm not a big fan of Phantom of the Opera, my wife is so I have a copy of the movie. I also bought it for her on HD. Just waiting for my subs to come to watch it though.... I doubt she'll let me, but I'd be happy watching just one scene...

Soundtracks... I normally don't purchase soundtracks, but there were two that I just had to have recently.
Dan in Real Life
Sweeney Todd


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
While I'm not a big fan of Phantom of the Opera, my wife is so I have a copy of the movie. I also bought it for her on HD. Just waiting for my subs to come to watch it though.... I doubt she'll let me, but I'd be happy watching just one scene...

Soundtracks... I normally don't purchase soundtracks, but there were two that I just had to have recently.
Dan in Real Life
Sweeney Todd

Watched the Phantom of the opera movie on our houses klipsh surround system and i can understand why you would use it for reference purposes. very large dynamic vocal ranges in the least.

I really liked, the Dan in real life soundtrack, Sondre Lerche is a very unique voice to me, but some may compare him to the likes of Jason miraz but with less synth.

As much of a anime, video game, etc fan i am, i can whole heartedy advise that you try the Final Fantasy 7: Advent children Soundtrack. very little vocals, if any, just good ole plain orchestrated, synthesized music. But definately worth a listen.

PS: Phospho, if you wanna come up and try my HD580s, you can as soon as i get them. lol


----------



## TheLegend

I can't stop listening to Audioslave at the moment.

Bryan~ The Dark Knight soundtrack is great. My brother bought it because he is obsessed with Batman and I took a listen. Some great composing going on in that album.


----------



## kevg73

ohhh yeah could the OP ad some se210's to my list of headphones.... they are amazing.


----------



## LuminatX

Add me too the skullcandy corner!
i got more then 1 pair..

skullcandy Lowriders
skullcandy full metal jacket
skullcandy Ti


----------



## lattyware

Just got my HD595s... Wow.

Just wow.

Honestly, I was expecting good, but these are amazingly good. Not to mention comfortable.

Also, is it just me, or is the box amazingly cool?


----------



## wigseryc

Sod the headphones, Senn boxes are excellent! Defnately the best in the market. I mentioned the same thing when i recieved mine


----------



## Aura

God I want.










To think it's sitting no more than a few hours away from me...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, and its only 4K


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
wow, and its only 4K









and a year and a half wait time!


----------



## Namrac

Niko's Klipsch Images arrived today, I'll be giving them a listen and writing up a short bit on them before sending them on to him.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

I want in







.

Skullcandy Smokin' Buds here.


----------



## coltsrock

My D2000 are about to be ordered, does anyone know where I can find them for <$250
Buy.com has them but they dont have em in stock


----------



## Shingetsu

Just got my 580s and, In a few words, "Holy crap! these are freaking awesome!"

Listening to Frank Sinatra and man, i have never heard a trumpet with such clarity before. Bass is subtle and comfortable as expected. But definately has more punch than the K701s.

So now i just need my damn millet to come in so i can drive all of these. Oh and i need to find some 600 grills. gonna have to wait till next month.


----------



## soloz2

Woot! my new website is up


----------



## Namrac

Try provantage, coltsrock.

And very nice, shingetsu.







Ordering the replacement grilles was pretty easy, and came out to something like $13, not expensive at all.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Niko's Klipsch Images arrived today, I'll be giving them a listen and writing up a short bit on them before sending them on to him.









ahah, i thought you were joking when you said you were getting them first









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
Just got my 580s and, In a few words, "Holy crap! these are freaking awesome!"

Listening to Frank Sinatra and man, i have never heard a trumpet with such clarity before. Bass is subtle and comfortable as expected. But definately has more punch than the K701s.

So now i just need my damn millet to come in so i can drive all of these. Oh and i need to find some 600 grills. gonna have to wait till next month.










woa







nice collection you have going on

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Woot! my new website is up









new website looks pretty good there soloz


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Woot! my new website is up









No offense, but the code behind that site is really, really bad. I'm presuming that was doing with a WYSIWYG editor?

Tables for layout FTL T_T

Sorry, I do it by default as a web dev. Still, good luck with the business venture.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
No offense, but the code behind that site is really, really bad. I'm presuming that was doing with a WYSIWYG editor?

Tables for layout FTL T_T

Sorry, I do it by default as a web dev. Still, good luck with the business venture.

I'm not really sure... I had a friend design it. It's really nice though and can be updated remotely.


----------



## lattyware

Yeah, It looks good, it's just all table based and not very good accessability or efficiency-wise.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 










You have many more cans than I thought! Holy moly! I only have 2 pairs of low end cans now :[ school+new car soon+new desktop sucks. Looks like imma come over to your dorm very soon, you're 5-10 from where i work!

i'll even bring dinner ;] Italian food? Chinese? sushi? you name it haha
whats your source/amp?


----------



## wierdo124

Looking for a pair of full ear headphones. I'm interesed in the SkullCandy SkullCrushers. Opinions? Other recommendations?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what would your price range be?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Looking for a pair of full ear headphones. I'm interesed in the SkullCandy SkullCrushers. Opinions? Other recommendations?

Skullcandy headphones are for the most part crap that's marketed to middle schoolers. They've got cheap gimmicks that ruin the sound and generally suck. Look at the AKG K518 DJs.


----------



## wierdo124

Price range is around $50-100 USD. I really like my SkullCandy Smokin' Buds...especially the bass on them


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i would look at akg K 581 DJ's


----------



## wigseryc

Dude, as an owner of Smokin' Buds myself, i can tell you there are much better out there than SkullCandy, especially when it coms to over the ear, full-sized cans.

Where to you intend to use your new ones? On a portable setup? iPod etc? Or home at your pc/cd player/console?

Regardless of anything, i think Sennheiser should be your first stop for big cans, and Shure for in-ear jobbies.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

the problem with senns (an open cans in general) is horrid if you plan on using them for anything portable, or in a loud room (like residence).
i love my sr-225s but sometimes make me angry when i can hear stuff around me almost as well with my cans on as with them off.


----------



## Shingetsu

actually i live in like mira mesa, i commute to school man.

Next pair of phones is gonna be some grados.

May amp is a millet starving student (appropriate)

lol


----------



## LuminatX

will i ever be added.. check backa couple of pages..
i wanna join the skullcandy section.
thnxx


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Niko's Klipsch Images arrived today, I'll be giving them a listen and writing up a short bit on them before sending them on to him.









Oo, finally some good news for me. Been a pretty **** week, with my ipod being a Â£200 160GB brick and being mugged last night.

How do they sound? I've also jusat realised I have nothing to use them with...lol.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i would look at akg K 581 DJ's


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Dude, as an owner of Smokin' Buds myself, i can tell you there are much better out there than SkullCandy, especially when it coms to over the ear, full-sized cans.

Where to you intend to use your new ones? On a portable setup? iPod etc? Or home at your pc/cd player/console?

Regardless of anything, i think Sennheiser should be your first stop for big cans, and Shure for in-ear jobbies.

Thanks, rep+ to you both. But uh...i don't know what to look for even when you tell me Sennheiser...i'm a noob when it comes to this >_>


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Oo, finally some good news for me. Been a pretty **** week, with my ipod being a Â£200 160GB brick and being mugged last night.

How do they sound? I've also jusat realised I have nothing to use them with...lol.

I haven't been able to keep them in my ears for more than a few seconds, can't get a good fit. I've only tried a couple tips, but gave up and packaged them back up. Hopefully you have better luck.


----------



## IaVoR

i have icemat siberia count me in


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I haven't been able to keep them in my ears for more than a few seconds, can't get a good fit. I've only tried a couple tips, but gave up and packaged them back up. Hopefully you have better luck.

If not, I'll just ebay them. I need some money to buy a new ipod


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coltsrock* 
My D2000 are about to be ordered, does anyone know where I can find them for <$250
Buy.com has them but they dont have em in stock


If you don't mind a bent box, check out amazon's warehouse deals:

http://www.warehousedeals.com/Denon-...B000MVEC0Q.htm

I've ordered from them before, If they don't say the product has any damage it shouldn't have any at all (they open the box and check, then put it back in).


----------



## AOwpr

eDimensional AudioFX 5+1 Pro by BenHeck.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
If you don't mind a bent box, check out amazon's warehouse deals:

http://www.warehousedeals.com/Denon-...B000MVEC0Q.htm

I've ordered from them before, If they don't say the product has any damage it shouldn't have any at all (they open the box and check, then put it back in).

That is a pretty slick site. I didn't even know something like that existed.


----------



## Namrac

Two of my recent low-key purchases arrived today...

New HD600 grilles to spruce up my HD580's...










And a new coaxial digital audio cable from Blue Jeans Cable in preparation for my Constantine+'s impending arrival.










The cable was surprisingly beefy, much bigger and thicker than the optical cable I bought from them a couple months ago. Canare connectors, too.


----------



## DIRTYDUCK

I think I can join now.

Sennheiser HD 212pro

I like the sound...deep bass and nice clean mids and tweets. It would take a good amp to push them.


----------



## coltsrock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
If you don't mind a bent box, check out amazon's warehouse deals:

http://www.warehousedeals.com/Denon-...B000MVEC0Q.htm

I've ordered from them before, If they don't say the product has any damage it shouldn't have any at all (they open the box and check, then put it back in).

Rep+ to you, Im ordering these monday


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Thanks, rep+ to you both. But uh...i don't know what to look for even when you tell me Sennheiser...i'm a noob when it comes to this >_>

Anybody?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

do you need sound isolation?
or are open cans fine with you, if open cans then the HD-555 get my vote.


----------



## Namrac

If open is fine, I second the HD555 vote. Terrific starter headphones.


----------



## wigseryc

Thirded


----------



## wierdo124

I'll look into those, and what would you recommend if i wanted closed cans? just for comparison


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

probably a pair of audio technica ath-a500s or Sennheiser HD-280s


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
probably a pair of audio technica ath-a500s or Sennheiser HD-280s

I highly recommend the Equation Audio RP-21 over the HD280. I have not ever listened to a ATH-A500s, but in comparison to the HD280 the RP-21s are overall a much more pleasing headphone, in my opinion. Deeper and more prevalent bass, less "chesty" midrange, and with a simple reversible mod (removal of a foam disc in front of the driver) articulate, if slightly rough, treble. I would only consider the HD280 if you want extreme isolation without using IEMs.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, i may have to look into those chipp


----------



## H3||scr3am

for closed I reccomend the DT770 pro 80s, I <3 mine, great lively bass, and good mids, with a loss in the highs but I love my bass anyways... other ones to check out would be the A500/700/900s, D2000s, other denon offerings...


----------



## Blue_Fire

Judas Priest: Sad Wings of Destiny. Amazing album, listen to it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
Judas Priest: Sad Wings of Destiny. Amazing album, listen to it.

Second that.


----------



## Aura

My Brimar CV1988 came in yesterday:



















It's a little used and not in the best shape, but it produces a sound that feels fuller/has more lush than my previous driver tube (with the excellent bass still included







). I paid $37 for a tube that should cost ~ $100, so I'm pretty happy about that as well.

~~~

Also, going after something else. If you're on the up and up, you should be able to find out what it is purty quick-like







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
My Brimar CV1988 came in yesterday:



















It's a little used and not in the best shape, but it produces a sound that feels fuller/has more lush than my previous driver tube (with the excellent bass still included







). I paid $37 for a tube that should cost ~ $100, so I'm pretty happy about that as well.

~~~

Also, going after something else. If you're on the up and up, you should be able to find out what it is purty quick-like







.

Paying 40 bucks for a vacuum tube.

Count on me to know what that's like. And *then* some ...










...










...

(and I just demo'd a TungSol that's not in that shot)

...


----------



## soloz2

My tube collection went down by quite a few when the mpx3 left me... but I think I've still got you beat by a long shot joel!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
My tube collection went down by quite a few when the mpx3 left me... but I think I've still got you beat by a long shot joel!



















Who's measuring?


----------



## s1rrah

BTW: if anybody has the blatant cash necessary to fly to H-Town in October ...

There's going to be a fly Head-fi user meet on Oct. 25th.

Houston Meet

Me and a fellow Houston Head-fi mate have organized this to happen and it's now a sure thing.

My bro has already dropped 500 bucks to secure a meeting place and as well has recieved several items via PM to raffle as "door prizes" ... (Grover RCA cables, my spare Iron Lung cord, etc.) ...

Should be a hoot.

Don't know how many of you are near me ... but should you be ... around Oct. 25th 08 or so ... def plan on attending.

On tap: B52/Apache/PPX/Stax/GS1/GS1000/RS1/and more ....


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Paying 40 bucks for a vacuum tube.

Count on me to know what that's like. And *then* some ...











Word







.

I want a backup pair of TS 5687's, but supplies really seem to have been eaten up, thus leaving anyone interested in NOS to face huge price hikes. Earl (SACD_Lover on HF and HC) told me that TS 5687's were once $5 each. Last week a dealer gave me a quote of $50 for a pair. :/


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
BTW: if anybody has the blatant cash necessary to fly to H-Town in October ...

There's going to be a fly Head-fi user meet on Oct. 25th.

Houston Meet

Me and a fellow Houston Head-fi mate have organized this to happen and it's now a sure thing.

My bro has already dropped 500 bucks to secure a meeting place and as well has recieved several items via PM to raffle as "door prizes" ... (Grover RCA cables, my spare Iron Lung cord, etc.) ...

Should be a hoot.

Don't know how many of you are near me ... but should you be ... around Oct. 25th 08 or so ... def plan on attending.

On tap: B52/Apache/PPX/Stax/GS1/GS1000/RS1/and more ....











send me an email to my business acct with the meet info please and thank you


----------



## Namrac

*enjoys his cheapo EF92/EF95 driver tubes*

Picking up some Tung Sol EF95s in a few days.


----------



## wigseryc

Guys, where could i find a replacement headband for my melted SR-60's band ?

I was linked to one not so long ago, a tidy leather one, was that in this thread??


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Guys, where could i find a replacement headband for my melted SR-60's band ?

I was linked to one not so long ago, a tidy leather one, was that in this thread??

I think that was probably headcoverage.

I'll have a stock Grado headband from a pair of SR225's shortly.


----------



## Namrac

Yup, headcoverage makes them, but they're a bit pricey (roughly $50 USD, only $10 less than the SR60 is here...)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I'd love to, I was just telling bryan how I immediately wanted the paradisea after I bought the Constantine.







<3 tubes.

I have a feeling I'll be hanging onto this for quite some time, unless I suddenly fall into a crapload of money and can properly go balanced.

@Nam:

Did you get your constantine yet?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@Nam:

Did you get your constantine yet?

My roommate told me I received a "medium/large package" on friday, but I've been out of town since early friday morning because my sis is in the hospital. Going back home today, hopefully I'll be able to set up and get some listening done.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
My roommate told me I received a "medium/large package" on friday, but I've been out of town since early friday morning because my sis is in the hospital. Going back home today, hopefully I'll be able to set up and get some listening done.









I'm curious as to your thoughts on how it sounds ...

Post something once you get a moment listening.


----------



## H3||scr3am

post some pics nam







ME WANT ME TUBE AMP







oh well my main source (PC) is shot for now, working from a lappy... and school just started bwahahaha all the bad luck...


----------



## Blue_Fire

i have officially decided to skip water cooling, and instead, buy better headphones, amp, dac, prelude, and cables.... as soon as i can work again.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
i have officially decided to skip water cooling, and instead, buy better headphones, amp, dac, prelude, and cables.... as soon as i can work again.

Quickly, you learn young padawan.


----------



## Blue_Fire

could just break my back and live off of ssi with my parents.... that way when i do get my stuff i dont have to work. instead i can listen.


----------



## tensionz

Creative Fatal1ty (current), SteelSeries 5H V2 USB, SteelSeries 5H, Icemat Siberia (now known as SteelSeries Siberia).


----------



## Namrac




----------



## H3||scr3am

those acoustic research RCA cables I see? I have a couble sets myself, $5 at a local surplus store....


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
those acoustic research RCA cables I see? I have a couble sets myself, $5 at a local surplus store....











Picking up some bluejeans cables as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 




































Mouse can put another notch in his belt.










I've pimped out two Paradisea+ DACS at head-fi due to the Paradisea Owners Club thread.

Happy new owners.









A certain user, "MrLA," who has owned a lot of different DACs had this to say about the Paradisea:

_"previous dacs i had tried while paradisea was in my position were: bel canto dac2, benchmark dac1, lavry da10 and the venerable audio research dac5. all were great dacs...one i liked least among them was benchmark dac1, it was so analytical that it became a little edgy at times. from what i could remember, bel canto dac2 and paradisea excelled in drawing you into listening to music. if you want accuracy, as i perceived it, lavry dac10 and audio research dac5(this is a dac from '96) are it. neutral is the word. if u want a dac to seduce get a paradisea or bel canto dac2."_

...

He also had a Constantine which he said he liked as much as the Paradisea but for different reasons (more detailed).

Have fun with it and post some thoughts.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
i have officially decided to skip water cooling, and instead, buy better headphones, amp, dac, prelude, and cables.... as soon as i can work again.











Nice.

Get one of these and be done with it:

...










...

Love mah TRUE!


----------



## Aura

Erm... yeah.

I own one too many headphones now, hopefully I can clear out the Denon to one of yous after the loan.

Out of curiosity, how many of us have owned this damned headphone now?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









Erm... yeah.

I own one too many headphones now, hopefully I can clear out the Denon to one of yous after the loan.

Out of curiosity, how many of us have owned this damned headphone now?









I have. I quite liked it as a "sounds good with just about everything can" ... but the RS1's got all the head time so sold it for what I payed for it.

Win win.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I have. I quite liked it as a "sounds good with just about everything can" ... but the RS1's got all the head time so sold it for what I payed for it.

Win win.










One of the main reasons I wanted it. I needed a can that fit these req's:

- < $200
- Open
- Comfortable
- All-arounder
- Durable (as in I don't have to cradle it every time I touch it *cough JVC cough*)

I've heard like three different HD600's now, but none of them on my amp (I enjoyed them each time though). Let's see if that Singlepower + Sennheiser magic is as good as Jacob and many others have hinted at.


----------



## triggerc

Long time no see, my compatriots.

Aura, I've grown quite fond of my HD600, by far the most versatile cans I've owned (not saying too much). They sound great with my VHP-2, I can't even begin to imaging how good they would be with your Singlepower. Only one way to find out, try them out and let us know.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
Long time no see, my compatriots.

Aura, I've grown quite fond of my HD600, by far the most versatile cans I've owned (not saying too much). They sound great with my VHP-2, I can't even begin to imaging how good they would be with your Singlepower. Only one way to find out, try them out and let us know.

Hey trig, good to see you back.







Hopefully you'll get more active again.


----------



## triggerc

What's up Nam. I really haven't haven't had much time this summer with my internship and all, I tried to lurk around once in a while. But now that school's back in session I should have more time.

My livewires should be here in a couple of weeks. Part of me wanted to get the triple.fi so S1rrah and I could do a quick trade, but a bigger part of me wanted custom fit IEMs.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
What's up Nam. I really haven't haven't had much time this summer with my internship and all, I tried to lurk around once in a while. But now that school's back in session I should have more time.

My livewires should be here in a couple of weeks. Part of me wanted to get the triple.fi so S1rrah and I could do a quick trade, but a bigger part of me wanted custom fit IEMs.

That's probably for the best, Sirrah sold his SE530s to my buddy Mike a few weeks back.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triggerc* 
Long time no see, my compatriots.

Aura, I've grown quite fond of my HD600, by far the most versatile cans I've owned (not saying too much). They sound great with my VHP-2, I can't even begin to imaging how good they would be with your Singlepower. Only one way to find out, try them out and let us know.

Trigger, what's up dude? Glad to see you back







.

The 580 will definitely see some time with the main rig, but it's primary purpose will be for the pc (and unfortunately straight from the AV710 for the time being). I'm thinking of getting into DIY, maybe starting with a CMOY and ultimately moving up to a Starving Student or Millet for the pc so the 580 won't have to go underpowered for too long.

I certainly am not looking to replace the main rig - I'd have to spend another $2,000 to get close .


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
That's probably for the best, Sirrah sold his SE530s to my buddy Mike a few weeks back.









my se530's are still in iraq :[


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Trigger, what's up dude? Glad to see you back







.

The 580 will definitely see some time with the main rig, but it's primary purpose will be for the pc (and unfortunately straight from the AV710 for the time being). I'm thinking of getting into DIY, maybe starting with a CMOY and ultimately moving up to a Starving Student or Millet for the pc so the 580 won't have to go underpowered for too long.

I certainly am not looking to replace the main rig - I'd have to spend another $2,000 to get close .

Lol Just got my Starving student and its been sounding great on my 580s. I love these headphones BTW. i can wear these for hours on end. I think i may just buy some 650s and make these 580s my walking around pair of cans.

Just an update, I went to ikea and bought some towel hangers and made them into headphone hangers kinda of thing. My girlfriend did the paper in the back to prevent the cans from touching the wall.










And the amp


----------



## ramenmeal

i have hd 555's


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Did a little mod today:


















I took the pads from my Creative Fatal1ty headset and put them on my HD212's. They are a LOT more comfortable. The pad goes all the way around my ears now unlike the stock pads.


----------



## triggerc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 









Are those Sextetts on top?


----------



## Shingetsu

No, i wish they were. Just some K240 Studio's


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i have a set of KOSS R/50B that i actually love. sure they are not the best but they work for me


----------



## wigseryc

Guys, let's talk in-ear headphones.

I need a new pair to replace my awfully uncomfortable SkullCandy Smokin' Buds (yeah, i know). What's out there at the Â£75 / $150 *tops* area, that has the best sound, comfort and a decent amount of bass (slam and overall smoothness).

They will be used 90% of the time with an *un-amped* SanDisk Sansa e280 V2, in work, and for jogging/gym, if i ever join.

Been looking at the Shures, the Se210 in particular, and the Se110-n. Also checked prices on some of the Etymotics and Ultimate Ears, and read a few reviews on Headroom.

What would you suggest, headphone boffins ?


----------



## Shingetsu

Klipsh Custom-2's?


----------



## wigseryc

Â£25 over budget









thanks for the suggestion though.

edit - How are the Denon AH-C551's ??

e2 - upon reflection, many reviews have mention the SE210's from Shure to be rather un-involving and not-so-hot.. hmmm...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Â£25 over budget









thanks for the suggestion though.

edit - How are the Denon AH-C551's ??

e2 - upon reflection, many reviews have mention the SE210's from Shure to be rather un-involving and not-so-hot.. hmmm...


i have the c551k's and i love them. more than i ever loved the super.fi 3's that's for sure. super light, i step on these things all the time and they keep going


----------



## H3||scr3am

some kramer modded FX66s have never served me wrong... but I'm sure they're probably not what you're looking for I'd look at the Ultimate ear offerings, and see what you come up with... or super.fi's possibly... look on audiogon/headfi for some good used deals... and failing those look at some yuins...


----------



## OmniAngel

I might as well join.

Headphones:
SkullCandy HESH
SkullCandy SkullKrushers

Love teh skullcandy <3


----------



## coltsrock

Add me, I got some SkullCandy smokin buds


----------



## Namrac




----------



## wigseryc

I learnt the error of my ways some time ago. Only now i have money, am i finally getting rid of my SC's.

Anyways, guys, i'm stuck with my decidings.. I've narrowed it down to six pairs:

Shure SE210's

Shure SE110's - Seems a little silly to even add these to the list, seeing as i'm willing to for out for the next model up.

Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3

Audio-Technica ATH-CK7

Denon AH-C551

Etymotic ER-6i

And i can get no further. Any personal experiences with any of these models anyone? Any good/bad points? I remember S1rrah's dealings with Shure, and their excellent customer service, which draws me towards them a little..

Help!


----------



## Namrac

Also look into some of the lower-priced custom offerings, like the Super Freqs, or Livewires.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
I learnt the error of my ways some time ago. Only now i have money, am i finally getting rid of my SC's.

Anyways, guys, i'm stuck with my decidings.. I've narrowed it down to six pairs:

Shure SE210's

Shure SE110's - Seems a little silly to even add these to the list, seeing as i'm willing to for out for the next model up.

Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3

Audio-Technica ATH-CK7

Denon AH-C551

Etymotic ER-6i

And i can get no further. Any personal experiences with any of these models anyone? Any good/bad points? I remember S1rrah's dealings with Shure, and their excellent customer service, which draws me towards them a little..

Help!

It's the question we always ask? What are you going to listen too? 3 of those earbuds listed are dramatically different. i say run, not walk, far far away from the super.fi's. i can't stress enough how much i hated them.


----------



## wigseryc

Listen to all sorts really, rap, hiphop, punk, metal, some dance, swing blues everything really, save for classical and jazz.

Super.Fi's are out. I'm still looking toward the SE210's.


----------



## triggerc

IIRC the Super.fi 5 pro and my old E4c sounded pretty similar in terms of sound quality, but the UE had too much bass for my taste.

My livewires should be here in a couple of weeks, looking forward to a neutral sounding IEM (hopefully).

P.S.
Epic facepalm at Skullcandies, maybe we can open a Skullcandy corner like how we have the Bose corner.

Edit: I'm blind, we already have a Skullcandy corner...


----------



## Aura

HD580 is supposed to arrive tomorrow, looking forward to it.

I have initiated _*The Circle Project*_.

Have a look - this is most relevant to everyone in this club.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wigseryc* 
Listen to all sorts really, rap, hiphop, punk, metal, some dance, swing blues everything really, save for classical and jazz.

Super.Fi's are out. I'm still looking toward the SE210's.

Bite the bullet; save a bit more and go for the 310's. I've found that the order of quality improvement jumps quite dramatically from the two entry level shure IEM's and once passing on to the mid level 310's and the upper crust 420's and 530's ...

This review claims the SE310's are significantly better than the E4C's, and having owned a pair of E4C's and loved them ... I can only think that the SE310's would be a great value if that claim holds true: http://www.trustedreviews.com/mp3/re...g-Earphones/p1

...

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Sgtbash

I can has join? i use a creative fatal1ty pro series headset


----------



## Aura

Some random shots over the past few days:










^ No, I do not smoke anywhere near my headphones. They all smell a little minty, if you must know







^










^ my roommate and best friend, Dan, along with his girlfriend Annika (she normally doesn't look somewhat insane







) ^




























Three is too many, sorry to say, but they all sound great.


----------



## soloz2

^^she has the crazy eyes, that one...


----------



## Aura

Yeah, between the hair, eyes, and massive headphones she looks the part I guess







.

Jacob - were you able to remedy the fit with the cups?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yeah, between the hair, eyes, and massive headphones she looks the part I guess







.

Jacob - were you able to remedy the fit with the cups?

Haven't had a chance to mess with them, but it likely won't be a real simple fix.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Haven't had a chance to mess with them, but it likely won't be a real simple fix.

I looked at my roommates SR60 and saw that the gap between the top of the fork and the cup is ridiculously small. The room for error in measurement is so much more demanding than what I thought. Sanding the outside of the cups would be the simplest of fixes just based off what you have to work with. If there's anything more I can do, message me.


----------



## TheLegend

Nice pics Bryan.

What were their impressions of the cans?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Nice pics Bryan.

What were their impressions of the cans?

Thanks Tyler







.

Numerous people have listened to the rig in the dorm, and they all seem to find a different way to say "holy crap, this is good".

Annika had the best impression - with the JVC she said that it felt like she was experiencing Coldplay live in concert.

That's pretty much the ultimate goal, eh?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Thanks Tyler







.

Numerous people have listened to the rig in the dorm, and they all seem to find a different way to say "holy crap, this is good".

Annika had the best impression - with the JVC she said that it felt like she was experiencing Coldplay live in concert.

That's pretty much the ultimate goal, eh?

That is indeed the goal. That's awesome that others in your dorm can appreciate the setup. Just make sure they don't know how much it's worth.


----------



## Shingetsu

Got my ES7s and i changed the grills on my HD580. Gonna post pics when i get my camera back.

ES7s had alot more bass than i thought and glad that they are not fake. Bought off a head fi member.

The Grills do infact make the HD580s sound a bit more airy which can be a good thing depending on what you are listening to.

gotta get back to Homework but one quick question,

Can i buy velvet AD900 earpads and put them on my A700?

thanks agaiN


----------



## TheLegend

Has anyone heard the new Kings of Leon song? I can't stop listening to it.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Has anyone heard the new Kings of Leon song? I can't stop listening to it.









They are in my daily playlist.

Though I admit ... I've only got ONE song from them...

And it's this one:

...

*"FANS" (LIVE)*

...












...

Great band.


----------



## Niko-Time

New album sounds pretty ace by them.

not that I've heard it of cause...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
New album sounds pretty ace by them.

not that I've heard it of cause...

Niko, recommend me some music. I know we have similar music tastes and I've been stuck in a music rut lately. I need some uptempo or acoustic music.

Like, the last 5 or 10 cds you've been listening to non-stop


----------



## Niko-Time

Shoot me your last.fm again please mate, I'll recommend some stuff. PM me your msn if you have it.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Shoot me your last.fm again please mate, I'll recommend some stuff. PM me your msn if you have it.

my last.fm account is: murderiscute
i dont have a msn account :[


----------



## Namrac

Well I've decided to temporarily stave off any audio purchases in the hopes that I can purchase this beauty:










Looks like I'll be sticking with the Little Dot for quite some time...

V-Dubs rock.


----------



## Silver Surfer

^ Ew

Get a mk1/mk2 golf then you are truly ballin

http://www.snapriot.com/lightbox/gal...-77%20copy.jpg


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver Surfer* 
^ Ew

Get a mk1/mk2 golf then you are truly ballin

http://www.snapriot.com/lightbox/gal...-77%20copy.jpg

Find me one in good condition near where I live under 160,000 miles for less than $2500, with all the conveniences and comforts of that GLX (Power windows/seats, leather, 5 speed, power moonroof, etc, etc), and sure.

VR6 = vroom.


----------



## Aura

Ordered a pair of HD600 grills and an HD650 cable today. I was thinking about just skipping the cable upgrade for now and waiting for something better, but I'm not sure if I want to drop another $150-200 on a quality recable for the Senn. The 650 cable should do me well for now.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Find me one in good condition near where I live under 160,000 miles for less than $2500, with all the conveniences and comforts of that GLX (Power windows/seats, leather, 5 speed, power moonroof, etc, etc), and sure.

VR6 = vroom.

if it's not the vr6, dont get it. i have an MK4 Golf and the 2.0 slow engine is death, thank god it's still under warranty. i' saving to buy a GTI or Acura TL







!


----------



## Pibbz

had my ATH-A700s for a while now. not too shabby. still prefer my trusty MDR-7506s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
but I'm not sure if I want to drop another $150-200 on a quality recable for the Senn.

I'm not sure if I'm understanding you right, but did you say $150 cables?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

he sure did.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
he sure did.

unfortunately, fancy cables have nothing to do with sound quality.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pibbz* 
unfortunately, fancy cables have nothing to do with sound quality.

Well, to a certain extent I agree, however it would be silly to think that different combinations of metals, shielding, solder, connectors, and insulators would not effect the sound in some way; since we know that all of those change the properties of the current flowing through the cable.

Now, how much audible difference that makes is a subject often debated, but from a scientific viewpoint the difference _could_ be there (and for many people, it is).


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pibbz* 
unfortunately, fancy cables have nothing to do with sound quality.

Nothing... _for you_.

I'm not a huge fan of cables simply based on the crap return that you get on them should you ever decide to sell later on, but I have experienced a difference in sound quality with two recables on two separate headphones. I found these differences to be improvements, but I am sure that others would probably disagree.

Let's keep this civil though - I have seen enough pointless arguments about cables alone to last me a life time. We all hear and feel differently regarding all elements of audio in general.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Well, to a certain extent I agree, however it would be silly to think that different combinations of metals, shielding, solder, connectors, and insulators would not effect the sound in some way; since we know that all of those change the properties of the current flowing through the cable.

Now, how much audible difference that makes is a subject often debated, but from a scientific viewpoint the difference could be there.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Nothing... _for you_.

I'm not a huge fan of cables simply based on the crap return that you get on them should you ever decide to sell later on, but I have experienced a difference in sound quality with two recables on two separate headphones. I found these differences to be improvements, but I am sure that others would probably disagree.

Let's keep this civil though - I have seen enough pointless arguments about cables alone to last me a life time. We all hear and feel differently regarding all elements of audio in general.

I'm not directing anything towards anybody but the retailers.

The marketing behind "high fi" cables is what's disturbing.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pibbz* 
The marketing behind "high quality" cables is what's disturbing.

On that point I do definitely agree with you.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pibbz* 
The marketing behind "high quality" cables is what's disturbing.

Agreed, and companies like ALO push it to the limit. However, I'm fully behind the idea that if one uses a better cable, one could plausibly be rewarded with better sound.


----------



## soloz2

not all cable companies push the snake oil typically associated with audio 'accessories'


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Agreed, and companies like ALO push it to the limit. However, I'm fully behind the idea that if one uses a better cable, one could plausibly be rewarded with better sound.

Only when it's Analouge, with digital data, it's irrelivant.


----------



## raven117

ill join

razer barracuda gaming headset


----------



## Shingetsu

lol still usin the stock 580 cable on mine as i am out of funds till near the end of the month. Wanted to buy some cable from soloz but thats gonna cost me a bit, which sucks because his ten percent deal ends before i get paid lol.

I wanna go to a meet before i decide on if cables make a difference (improvement) or not. and before i drop money on expensive rca to mini cables.

While the thread is still hot, does anyone know if i can put velvet AD series earpads on the A series headphones from audiotechnica. I.E. AD900 pads on my A700?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
lol still usin the stock 580 cable on mine as i am out of funds till near the end of the month. Wanted to buy some cable from soloz but thats gonna cost me a bit, which sucks because his ten percent deal ends before i get paid lol.

I wanna go to a meet before i decide on if cables make a difference (improvement) or not. and before i drop money on expensive rca to mini cables.

While the thread is still hot, does anyone know if i can put velvet AD series earpads on the A series headphones from audiotechnica. I.E. AD900 pads on my A700?

i read something about them all being similar in size... i know you can stick the w5000 leather pads on the a700's though







! leatherrrrrr


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Only when it's Analouge, with digital data, it's irrelivant.

Of course. Then it's just a matter of finding a well-built cable that fits your needs.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Of course. Then it's just a matter of finding a well-built cable that fits your needs.

Indeed, I found with Cat5/6 cables, always buy snagless and moulded ones. Ones that are not loose clips and come off the cable causing problems all the time, and need to be replaced twice as much. Those are the kind of things to worry about when selecting a digital cable. Of course, that cost me an extra 10p or so.


----------



## Jpshaff01

You can add me tot he list, Just went from hd212 pro's to ATH-A700, the a700's are so amazing. Not even worn in yet.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
i read something about them all being similar in size... i know you can stick the w5000 leather pads on the a700's though







! leatherrrrrr

Lol man, 80 dollar pads on my 100 dollar headphones? lol well, maybe i will.

In the process of deciding if i should save for some W5000s, RS1/2's, 325i, AD2000, or D2000s.


----------



## Blue_Fire

http://www.dimensions-math.org/Dim_regarder_E_E.htm
2 hours done in several chapters. I don't know why but i was very captivated by these videos. They were all done with a program called POV-ray, which is a ray tracing imaging utility. very cool and very powerful from what i have used so far. but check these videos out, its pretty cool.


----------



## oregonducks45

can i join?

just got some HD-555's
pretty sweet for my first fortay into high quality headphones.


----------



## s1rrah

Off topic, but need my fellow headphone bros to send good vibes this way.

We've got a nasty nasty hurricane coming right up our driveway here in Houston.

My computing and headphone gear is right beneath a big window in my bedroom and I'm staying up for the next 40 hours with plastic bags to bag everything up if necessary.



...










...










...










Gonna be listening to music and drinking beer until the windows blow out or the power goes off.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Off topic, but need my fellow headphone bros to send good vibes this way.

We've got a nasty nasty hurricane coming right up our driveway here in Houston.

My computing and headphone gear is right beneath a big window in my bedroom and I'm staying up for the next 40 hours with plastic bags to bag everything up if necessary.



...










Gonna be listening to music and drinking beer until the windows blow out or the power goes off.










Damn, didn't even think about that.

Stay safe friend, wishing you the best







.


----------



## Blue_Fire

eek, go get a generator. can't have the music turning off. I know up here and idaho we can almost run a pc with a few potatoes and a bucket of water.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lattyware* 
Only when it's Analouge, with digital data, it's irrelivant.

not true my friend. digital is affected by a slightly lesser degree than analog, but there is a difference between two digital cables as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
lol still usin the stock 580 cable on mine as i am out of funds till near the end of the month. Wanted to buy some cable from soloz but thats gonna cost me a bit, which sucks because his ten percent deal ends before i get paid lol.

shoot me an email to solozaudio at gmail


----------



## Chipp

Best of luck to ya' s1rrah - be smart and be safe.







We often forget down here in Fl that when a storm goes past us it inevitably hits somebody else.

(Regarding the windows, you should consider boarding up strongly - most of the damage to houses is not from debris/wind hitting them, but rather a window/door being blown out. Once the winds get inside the house, its only a matter of time until the roof lifts off).


----------



## TheLegend

Best of luck s1rrah. If you need someone to watch over your gear for a few days don't hesitate.


----------



## Shingetsu

s1rrah, ill keep my tubes warm for your sake.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
shoot me an email to solozaudio at gmail

Lol already did, there gonna cost me more alot more than i have right now to be spending on cables. Thanks alot though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well I've decided to temporarily stave off any audio purchases in the hopes that I can purchase this beauty:










Looks like I'll be sticking with the Little Dot for quite some time...

V-Dubs rock.

Amen brother!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
if it's not the vr6, dont get it. i have an MK4 Golf and the 2.0 slow engine is death, thank god it's still under warranty. i' saving to buy a GTI or Acura TL







!

Get the MKV GTI!









I went from my audio money pit into this money pit.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Amen brother!

Get the MKV GTI!









I went from my audio money pit into this money pit.

GIH YOU GOT AN GTI!!!!

Ehh.. i can only afford one if I get one used. 24k$ is about 430$ a month, plus 200$ a month in insurance = taking it in the butt. leaves me with aboout 250$ at the end of the month for gas+fun, not much :[.

Do you have it chipped? or anything? I see the BBS wheels and the blacked out emblem. I want an MKV so bad. If i can find a 2006 [all those people with 3 year leases should be returning theres soon] at a dealer, i'mma snatch it up. [the only way imma get what i owe on my car is if i trade it in







]. are you signed up over at www.golfmkv.com? they have a really cool mkv scene going on over there, super supportive.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
GIH YOU GOT AN GTI!!!!

Ehh.. i can only afford one if I get one used. 24k$ is about 430$ a month, plus 200$ a month in insurance = taking it in the butt. leaves me with aboout 250$ at the end of the month for gas+fun, not much :[.

Do you have it chipped? or anything? I see the BBS wheels and the blacked out emblem. I want an MKV so bad. If i can find a 2006 [all those people with 3 year leases should be returning theres soon] at a dealer, i'mma snatch it up. [the only way imma get what i owe on my car is if i trade it in







]. are you signed up over at www.golfmkv.com? they have a really cool mkv scene going on over there, super supportive.

I'm payin $360 a month for my 08 (with $5k down) and $144 a month for insurance. I'm registered on GolfMKV with the same sn.







I think I might've seen a few of your posts. My 08 just has the BBS and it's lowered. That's pretty much all I want for now.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
I'm payin $360 a month for my 08 (with $5k down) and $144 a month for insurance. I'm registered on GolfMKV with the same sn.







I think I might've seen a few of your posts. My 08 just has the BBS and it's lowered. That's pretty much all I want for now.

what!?!?! 360 a month!?!?! how did you pull that? 0% apr at 72 months? the lowest i can get is 5.9% because i'm only twenty with 2 years of credit, but i do have a 750+ credit score







!. how much did you pay OTD? yeah i'm on there asking questions about the rabbit :[. as much as i'd like the GTI, i might just get they rabbit, CAI/exhaust for the exta 15 HP to put it 185hp.

i want to try and find an 06 with less than 26k miles on it but even the ones with 12k miles on it 07's run 24,000$, that's just stupid :[. i might as well try and find an 04/05 Acura TL for that price [250hp







!]


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
what!?!?! 360 a month!?!?! how did you pull that? 0% apr at 72 months? the lowest i can get is 5.9% because i'm only twenty with 2 years of credit, but i do have a 750+ credit score







!. how much did you pay OTD? yeah i'm on there asking questions about the rabbit :[. as much as i'd like the GTI, i might just get they rabbit, CAI/exhaust for the exta 15 HP to put it 185hp.

i want to try and find an 06 with less than 26k miles on it but even the ones with 12k miles on it 07's run 24,000$, that's just stupid :[. i might as well try and find an 04/05 Acura TL for that price [250hp







!]

My 4-Door with DSG package 0 came out to about 26k out the door. With my 5k down payment I ended up with a 21k loan @ 5.9% APR. You should shoot for either the GTI or TL. My friend has a modded TL and it's muy bien.

The 0% APR special is still going on until the end of September. You can probably scoop a pretty good deal on an 08 GTI since the 09s are rolling in.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
My 4-Door with DSG package 0 came out to about 26k out the door. With my 5k down payment I ended up with a 21k loan @ 5.9% APR. You should shoot for either the GTI or TL. My friend has a modded TL and it's muy bien.

The 0% APR special is still going on until the end of September. You can probably scoop a pretty good deal on an 08 GTI since the 09s are rolling in.

wow, 26 otd? you must pay way less in taexes. but if my math serves me right, 21k at 5.99% for 60 months is 400$. what's the lenght of your loan? hahaha man i wish i could get a new GTI for 21k. buy december i'll only have 2500$ saved up, January 3500$. meh i know my 200 Golf 2.0 engine will shat out before 80k [i have 67k on it] thats why i want to sell it soon :[. eh, we will see :[


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
wow, 26 otd? you must pay way less in taexes. but if my math serves me right, 21k at 5.99% for 60 months is 400$. what's the lenght of your loan? hahaha man i wish i could get a new GTI for 21k. buy december i'll only have 2500$ saved up, January 3500$. meh i know my 200 Golf 2.0 engine will shat out before 80k [i have 67k on it] thats why i want to sell it soon :[. eh, we will see :[

I got the 72 month loan. Tax, title and registration is about 10% of the total cost.


----------



## Namrac

I love GTIs, but audio, guys. Audio.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I love GTIs, but audio, guys. Audio.









Sorry. I would but wheels, tires, and suspension sucked up all the money for everything else.









I'm still rocking my HD580s and RSA Tomahawk. Might need to pester soloz about some new cables but that's later on when I actually have money. :lol:


----------



## benfica101

Hi add me i got a pair of razer Barracuda HP1 headphones


----------



## Boyboyd

I'd like to be put in the skullcandy corner please

SC-PRODJs

with an E-Mu 0202 DAC w/ Arcam Delta 90 AMP


----------



## eni

meh, i could join, but i wouldn't call me headphones 'gaming' headphones, but they're amazing in my opinion. Sennheiser PX 100.


----------



## irishdunn

I would like to join:

Traveling Set: Sennheiser HD280 Pro
Audiophile Set: AKG 701

If you don't own a pair of AKG's then you might either want to: a) cry yourself to sleep at night, b) buy some right now.


----------



## wigseryc

Seeing as everyone's doing the 'what they got' thing, i guess i'll chime in too.



















Initial impressions; Good.

Saying that, i've only opened the Spark Plugs. For a budget set of 'phones, i think they're great!

Etymotics to come soon


----------



## Niko-Time

For me, I'm currently waiting for the Klipsch image from namrac. Also just set up a new rack for my audio system, which is having a few changes. I've recently bought a
cambridge audio azur 540 A amplifier and am currently bidding on a cambrdige audio azur 640c CD player and some soundstyle Z2 speaker stands. Pics when everything is arrived and set up


----------



## Danylu

Hi people,

Quick and simple question:

*Recommend me gaming headphones*

Nothing else to say other than I don't want the in-ear or apple style earphones because they hurt after a while, preferably one thats comfortable.

Is there 5.1 in headphones? I'm kinda new as you have probably gathered already, thanks


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Hi people,

Quick and simple question:

*Recommend me gaming headphones*

Nothing else to say other than I don't want the in-ear or apple style earphones because they hurt after a while, preferably one thats comfortable.

Is there 5.1 in headphones? I'm kinda new as you have probably gathered already, thanks









Nothing really defines gaming headphones besides some with a WIDE soundstage and powerful bass response . Really im using my Alessandro MS-2s for gaming which have a narrow sound stage and they still work great.

5.1 in headphones is just rubbish advertising.

A good Aussie website is www.headphones.com.au !

Something like the Beyer DTX800 mite be a good option.

Check them out

Also i would look at changing your sound card aswell


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Nothing really defines gaming headphones besides some with a WIDE soundstage and powerful bass response . Really im using my Alessandro MS-2s for gaming which have a narrow sound stage and they still work great.

5.1 in headphones is just rubbish advertising.

A good Aussie website is www.headphones.com.au !

Something like the Beyer DTX800 mite be a good option.

Check them out

Also i would look at changing your sound card aswell









lol yeah I need to change the sound card too. 5.1 in headphones... I meant are there headphones that have like 5.1...

Something like this;
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=4250

It says it is 5.1 and has 8 drivers with 6 channel input... Is this reliable info?


----------



## jarble

hey Id like to join would these qualify me? Audio-Technica ATH-M40


----------



## jarble

"Something like this;
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=4250"

50-20khz could be better


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
"Something like this;
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?...oducts_id=4250"

50-20khz could be better

Specs mean nothing.

Just cause a headphone has good specs dosent meen it sounds good !


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Specs mean nothing.

Just cause a headphone has good specs dosent meen it sounds good !

Which is why I'm asking for help XD.

I want something that at least sounds like 5.1 surround or higher... I don't know all the technicalities like Hz and stuff but I want it to sound good, many times I have been mislead by my speakers and have only turned around to see one of the speakers facing the other way so I have decided to go for headphones.

But is that I just mentioned, good for gaming and can someone find me a good and cheaper one if they can?

Thanks.


----------



## NITRO1250

Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. You can hear layers of audio (I kid you not!). Great phones and excellent for gaming or what not.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NITRO1250* 
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. You can hear layers of audio (I kid you not!). Great phones and excellent for gaming or what not.

Ok thanks but







what a hefty price tag...


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Ok thanks but







what a hefty price tag...

Actually, in the high-end headphone world, HD-280s are quite cheap. Plus, they'll sound better than any speakers you can get for that price.

Also look at the Sennheiser HD555, Audio-Technica AD700, and Denon D1001.


----------



## Aura

Joel - how was your journey through the storm, or shall I say the storm's journey through you?







Hope everything is alright bro.

~~~

Good times with Sennheiser at my place.










^ my friend Andy rocking some CoD 4. ^










^ Makeover time! ^










^ HD600 grills, HD650 cable. ^



















Removed the foam inside the pads, but I will not finish the mod by removing from the backside of the driver. #1 - I like how it sounds as-is. #2 - that small piece is very difficult to get back in once it's been removed. #3 - using a pointy object around a driver does not look fun.










I'm seriously considering removing (rubbing off) the logo and brand and recoating the entire headband in a flat or glossy black. I know Sean doesn't agree with it, but I would prefer the whole headphone to be black and I think it'll really look nice. Not to mention that the previous owner is responsible for the headband pretty much looking like crap right now :/.

After the painting, only one thing left to do. You can guess what it is. But don't expect anything until after the start of 2009 when I'm on winter break.

~~~

Ah yes, almost forgot. FallenAngel - whenever you get around to it, my headphone list is now:

- DX1000 (no Rosewood)
- Modded D2000 (this one has Rosewood)
- Modded HD580

That's it! Thanks much.


----------



## Danylu

I you want an idea to how much I am willing to spend the razer barracuda HP-1 is about as expensive as it'll get for me


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm going into my third day without power.

No music for three days.

ARGH. It's killing me.

All of Houston got shut down hard by Hurricane Ike and it's taking quite a bit to get power back.

Anyway ... finally got access to the internet from a work computer.

Can't wait till I can fire up the RS1's again.


----------



## oregonducks45

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I'm going into my third day without power.

No music for three days.

ARGH. It's killing me.

All of Houston got shut down hard by Hurricane Ike and it's taking quite a bit to get power back.

Anyway ... finally got access to the internet from a work computer.

Can't wait till I can fire up the RS1's again.










well its good to know you are ok


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I'm going into my third day without power.

No music for three days.

ARGH. It's killing me.

All of Houston got shut down hard by Hurricane Ike and it's taking quite a bit to get power back.

Anyway ... finally got access to the internet from a work computer.

Can't wait till I can fire up the RS1's again.










12v power inverter!









don't you have a portable rig?


----------



## soloz2

would anyone here be interested in a Sony DVD-Rom? It's a solid drive, ATA interface, never had any problems ripping or reading audio. Always get perfect EAC rips.

I'm planning on selling both my Sony drive and my Plextor 716A DVD burner (probably the best burner ever made) and going down to a single SATA drive.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 

Removed the foam inside the pads, but I will not finish the mod by removing from the backside of the driver. #1 - I like how it sounds as-is. #2 - that small piece is very difficult to get back in once it's been removed. #3 - using a pointy object around a driver does not look fun.

I'm seriously considering removing (rubbing off) the logo and brand and recoating the entire headband in a flat or glossy black. I know Sean doesn't agree with it, but I would prefer the whole headphone to be black and I think it'll really look nice. Not to mention that the previous owner is responsible for the headband pretty much looking like crap right now :/.

After the painting, only one thing left to do. You can guess what it is. But don't expect anything until after the start of 2009 when I'm on winter break.


First, aura, is that a cigar in your mouth? those will kill ya man, and your cans, smoke environment = fail. lol

Did you notice a reasonable difference between defoaming and leaving the foam in the senns? I still have all the foam in mine.

Do you notice fair sound improvement over the stock cable with the 650 cable?

As for painting the head band, i say go for it, when you get it done post a "how-to" so i can do it as well.

thanks again

And while fallen angel is around,

Current Headphones:
HD580 Modded
ATH-A700
ATH-ES7
AKG K240 Studio

thanks again again.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I just finished updating the list. I have a quick question for wigseryc though. Are your Etymotics the ER-4P?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
First, aura, is that a cigar in your mouth? those will kill ya man, and your cans, smoke environment = fail. lol

Yes, it's a cigar, which I did proceed to smoke later that night (the experience was awful though, I won't detail it). I never have, and never will, expose my headphones to smoke. I flip if the cables get twisted, let alone leaving them to sit in a haze of cancer-inducing smoke







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
Did you notice a reasonable difference between defoaming and leaving the foam in the senns? I still have all the foam in mine.

Do you notice fair sound improvement over the stock cable with the 650 cable?

As for painting the head band, i say go for it, when you get it done post a "how-to" so i can do it as well.

The difference with defoaming was negligible at best because I performed the mod within 20 minutes of owning them. If there is any sort of veil, the defoaming is certainly going to help though (just basic logic).

The 650 cable, likewise, had marginal improvements. However, it is vastly better in build quality to the standard cable and I wanted a 1/4th termination for my amp so I didn't have to bother with an adapter.

I'll be sure to post a quick guide on the painting, I already have a solid idea of how to go about it. Use nail polish remove on the label, remove the cushion under the headband, masking tape the hell out of everything from the bottom of the headband to the top of the cups, and cover the rest of the headphone in a few layers of plastic bags/saran wrap/whatever. We will see how it goes.

~~~

Thanks for the update Fallen, much appreciated







.


----------



## Shingetsu

Yeah cigars really are really bad if you havent smoked them religiously before.

As for your paint mod, cant wait to see how it goes. I don't think ll be buying a new cable for my 580s just yet, maybe after you paint yours. Was considering getting a pair of RS1/2 so im gonna have to wait a while to pick and choose anyway.

thanks again.

Thanks again Fallen!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Not a problem, guys.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Slayer Reign in Blood (1986) If your into some heavy, then heavy this is.
Im finding more and more that music from 20 years ago sounds better then a lot of the stuff that popped up in the 2000's.

Led Zeppelin II-- All i have to say is that i wish i was alive and 18ish in the late 60's and thru the 70's.
The first track (whole lotta love) alone is enough to make me want to switch to vinyl.

P.S.
Also, i'm an avid pipe tobacco and cigar lover... it's my vice.


----------



## Monst3r

Razor Barracuda 7.1 headphones


----------



## s1rrah

Off topic but wanted to gush a bit.

After five days of peanut butter and crackers, bottled water and candles ...

I'm finally treated to the glow of my Paradisea's tube once more.

Power just came back here on my street!

I had no idea how addicted to modern amenity's I was.

Thank god it's over.

60% of Houston is still without power.

After a five day wait, I still consider myself in the lucky bunch.

Godspeed to the rest.


----------



## TheLegend

Great to hear s1rrah. No pun intended.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Great to hear s1rrah. No pun intended.









Thanks mang.

I'm still gushingly appreciative of my this day sworn in and owned tales.

More to be promised, I hope.

:whooooo:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmmmm, good deal?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...-price-347487/
what do you guys think?
or
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...-336se-364363/


----------



## soloz2

haven't heard either, but the glow amp looks better


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you haven't heard of the DV336?








but your soloz!


----------



## Aura

I wasn't a huge fan of the DV336 that I listened to at the last meet. It was easily outclassed by the KICAS Caliente and didn't really compare to the DV337 at all. I was a bit surprised by this in large part because Head-Fi testimonies would lead you to believe that the entire Darkvoice lineup is solid.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, okay, im not out hunting for an amp at the moment, but saw those and thought they were pretty good deals and was wondering if i should jump on one.
thanks for the input


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hmm, okay, im not out hunting for an amp at the moment, but saw those and thought they were pretty good deals and was wondering if i should jump on one.
thanks for the input









No problem, solid-state generally seems to have a wider selection at lower price-ranges (stuff like Gilmore, Eddie Current SS, etc.). Once you go over $600 though, game over







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, hoping to not spend that much when i do decide to make the jump to a nice desktop amp.
gotta save some money for soundcard, dac, camera lens and so fourth


----------



## Namrac

I'd go with the Little Dot MKII/MKIII over the DV336. The 332 is comparable to the MKIV.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

good recomendation, but again, not REALLY looking for one at the moment, just thought if it was a really good deal maybe i would jump on it








ill be asking around here a lot more once i set out to pick one up.









/ when are you selling your MKII Nam?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
good recomendation, but again, not REALLY looking for one at the moment, just thought if it was a really good deal maybe i would jump on it








ill be asking around here a lot more once i set out to pick one up.









/ when are you selling your MKII Nam?









Not sure yet, since I'm buying a car, it really depends on how much money I can pull in in the next couple weeks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, jk, i would still probably be interested in purchasing that off of you if you do plan on selling it tho


----------



## Shingetsu

Yeah focus on getting your better sauce first!

Get an emu if you wanna go external.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ya, im still not decided, i was thinking about a [email protected] for when i do decide to get a card.


----------



## eureka

Eureka no longer has PortaPro or Senn HD497..

Grado SR-80 baby!


----------



## Aura

Going after a Parasound D/AC 1100. Wish me luck!


----------



## soloz2

I'll be getting av123's x-head soon. They start shipping next week. I'm not sure where I am in the linup, but I was originally supposed to receive a beta sample... something got tied up with it though and I was forced to shell out good $$$ for one. Oh well, I'll take one for the team.


----------



## s1rrah

Well some bad news came in from Purity Audio last week.

Seems that the first member of our K.I.C.A.S. Caliente "mail around," _(Nick20)_ ... decided to run off with the amp.










Uber suxor.

This means myself and the other reviewers won't have a shot at listening.

Oh well ...

Fun while it lasted.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well some bad news came in from Purity Audio last week.

Seems that the first member of our K.I.C.A.S. Caliente "mail around," _(Nick20)_ ... decided to run off with the amp.










Uber suxor.

This means myself and the other reviewers won't have a shot at listening.

Oh well ...

Fun while it lasted.










can we count that as a good review though?


----------



## Namrac

Wow, that's the definition of a dick move. Was there some sort of collateral, or did he just steal it? Hopefully if it's the latter Purity Audio will get law enforcement involved.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
can we count that as a good review though?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well some bad news came in from Purity Audio last week.

Seems that the first member of our K.I.C.A.S. Caliente "mail around," _(Nick20)_ ... decided to run off with the amp.










Uber suxor.

This means myself and the other reviewers won't have a shot at listening.

Oh well ...

Fun while it lasted.










Some people.... It's odd - I talked with him on occasion elsewhere and he seemed like a level headed guy. Suppose not.


----------



## Niko-Time

mnmnnn, just finished setting up my new cd player, amp, speaker stands and hi-fi stand. Now just need to chuck my turntable over there and I'm done. It sounds NICE


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 









Some people.... It's odd - I talked with him on occasion elsewhere and he seemed like a level headed guy. Suppose not.

I may not have the whole story. I've also heard here and there that he was hospitalized for a bit.

So, in retrospect, who really knows?

I just heard from the Purity Audio folks that he dropped off the grid with the amp in tow. Therefore, no more review chance ...

Had I the spare coin, I'd just buy on to check out ... but currently short four hundred bills or so.


----------



## Aura

Sorry Joel :/. If you plan on looking elsewhere, I would consider the Eddie Current SS as well. Just keep reading positive things about it everytime it is mentioned.

Oh, I didn't get the Parasound. But the 1100 is the model that I'll be looking to grab in the coming months, hopefully to somewhat-permanently round out my rig. I'm reaching the end of my SE dynamic days I fear, at least in terms of buying.


----------



## shizdan

I am a proud owner of the HD 555 now


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shizdan* 
I am a proud owner of the HD 555 now

Enjoy.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I may not have the whole story. I've also heard here and there that he was hospitalized for a bit.

So, in retrospect, who really knows?

I just heard from the Purity Audio folks that he dropped off the grid with the amp in tow. Therefore, no more review chance ...

Had I the spare coin, I'd just buy on to check out ... but currently short four hundred bills or so.










Seems pretty coincidental that when the amp arrives he goes missing. Being hospitalized is just the cover so people feel guilty making accusations.

I'd give him the benefit of the doubt, but it always sucks when people pull moves like that.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Seems pretty coincidental that when the amp arrives he goes missing. Being hospitalized is just the cover so people feel guilty making accusations.

I'd give him the benefit of the doubt, but it always sucks when people pull moves like that.

was he a cool guy? like, was he known in the community? that sucks if so :[


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
was he a cool guy? like, was he known in the community? that sucks if so :[

Eh, sort of. He tried to make the move over to Head Case and got hammered by the usual suspects for something he said, but that is nothing out of the norm.

Head-Fi's biggest loss recently has been ASR. That guy knows his stuff.


----------



## Niko-Time

Here are pic's of my new setup:








Cambridge audio azur 540A CD player, Cambridge audio 640C amp are the new purchases.








I need an extension cable for my headphones








Just some CD's and DVDs

I also need to move my turntable and set that up, but I'll do that some other time


----------



## Aura

It looks excellent Niko - Cambridge is good stuff.

Enjoy the new rig!


----------



## Niko-Time

Its great, the new stands are really nice as well. I get much more refinied bass out of it all, and a general improvement in sound quality. I'm not sure whether that is the new amp, better placement or a combination of the two. The stands are the soundstyle Z2.


----------



## soloz2

for anyone looking for a good CDP check out this FS thread: I don't know the guy and I haven't read his feedback so you'll want to do that, but 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/bu...7/#post4757209

Onix XCD-99, which is the same as the highly regarded Music Hall CD25. It has opa627 op-amps in the output, which is a recommended option and this is a good price. Similar units typically go for $200 w/o the op-amps.


----------



## Aura

This weekend was all about music as I grabbed another 100+ albums, but along with that I have reconsidered having a cd player in the rig. It really is just too inconvenient compared to a laptop/DAC setup in which I can run Foobar with thousands of songs and never have to bother making a switch. When I bought the CD5001 I did not think I would be able to grab a laptop strictly for music, but an opportunity has shown itself...

... so some changes to the rig:

1) Adding my sister's old Dell Inspiron and will be upgrading the harddrive to turn it into a full-blown music machine.

2) Along with the laptop I need to buy a Hag USB, which will allow me to convert the USB output into a S/PDIF input.

3) I need an S/PDIF input for the _DAC I bought today_, which is a Parasound D/AC 1100







. Got one in NOS-condition from Zach of Enigma Audio.

~~~

When all is said and done, the rig will be:

Lappy > USB > Hag > S/PDIF > Parasound > RCA > MPX3 > headphones.

And that is it. This will be the completion of my single-ended dynamic headphone rig. I know I have said that I would be done before, but I truly mean it this time. To get any better than this, I'm looking at multi-thousand dollar sources and amps and a legendary headphone that goes by the name of "Leatherhead".

Hope you guys enjoyed my spending spree, because it's coming to a close asap







.

Best wishes everyone.


----------



## Namrac

Club's been slow lately, so I snapped a few pics, they turned out pretty good.







Enjoy.


----------



## Aura

Great pics Sean







.

I *love* picture time







.


----------



## Niko-Time

smexy. I'm still waiting on the klipsch images, damn slow postage from usa.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nam probably still has them









and i would post some pics but my audio setup is nothing to special
yet


----------



## superk

So I gues the HD555's are good headphones huh?

And im assuming Audiophile grade > Gamer grade ?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you would be correct.


----------



## Namrac

They're still not there, Nick? They said 5-7 business days, should be there soon then.


----------



## Niko-Time

that would be nice. finally got my ipod all sorted, after lots of sending off and receiving and emails. i also have some free KSC75 clips coming my way from america, shipping cost $1.10. now that will take a while, lol.


----------



## Blue_Fire

hey so a small update on the dude's super shuttle system i was working on. i think he is going to go with: usb to paradsea+ to darkvoice 336se OR thp336.


----------



## Niko-Time

the phones came today, lol. thanks nammy!

EDIT: damn these are good. I have a great seal with the large normal ones. nammy left some earwax in the medium ones, lol.

Such full sound, great soundscape.


----------



## Namrac

Sowwy. D: <3

Bluefire, I wouldn't recommend USB out to an MHDT DAC. They're fairly infamous for having very lousy USB>S/PDIF conversion. Go coax/optical out to it if possible, or look for something else.


----------



## Niko-Time

I'd agree, get the AV-710 then go digital out of it. big boost from USB


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


hey so a small update on the dude's super shuttle system i was working on. i think he is going to go with: usb to paradsea+ to darkvoice 336se OR thp336.


Oh mang! See if he could spring for a prelude (or other soundcard with dig out) so as to go dig coax out to the paradisea+ instead of usb; it's quite a bit better.

I tried the USB for an afternoon and quickly went back to the digital out of my prelude. Much fuller, wider sound.

EDIT: OO.. just saw Namrac's post. What he said!


----------



## Danylu

I have a question which I'm sure will be answered almost instantly by the audiphile here









What is bad about Bose?

This is so I know for future reference


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


I have a question which I'm sure will be answered almost instantly by the audiphile here









What is bad about Bose?

This is so I know for future reference










They make ok, but massively overpriced, products, and market themselves as the best thing in audio, when they're just low-grade consumer products with high prices.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danylu*


I have a question which I'm sure will be answered almost instantly by the audiphile here









What is bad about Bose?

This is so I know for future reference










It's almost like young Red Riding Hood(tm) asking what's wrong with The Wolf.


----------



## mfb412

humm how do i join? i have a creative HS600, a fatal1ty gaming headet and some medusa 5.1 headset's


----------



## Chipp

I'm seriously debating using the proceeds from my Vista/X-Fi sales to pick up an 0404, predominantly as a DAC but I can forsee myself using the recording and midi capability also.









So, the question for you few gents who are much more active in the external DAC world than myself, are there any other competitors I should be considering in the same price bracket that will offer better overall sound quality, even if it means loosing recording or MIDI?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I'm seriously debating using the proceeds from my Vista/X-Fi sales to pick up an 0404, predominantly as a DAC but I can forsee myself using the recording and midi capability also.









So, the question for you few gents who are much more active in the external DAC world than myself, are there any other competitors I should be considering in the same price bracket that will offer better overall sound quality, even if it means loosing recording or MIDI?


It depends on availability I suppose. While the 0404 is excellent anywhere around or under its msrp, finding it for ~ $150-160 is really an absolute steal. I cannot think of another single-ended source that would compete for that price. Keces 131/151, Zhaolu, Beresford - all over $200. I can personally testify that Keces is no better than the E-MU while costing nearly twice as much (though it is superior aesthetically).

While on the subject, from the time I have been spending on Head Case, I have realized that Head Fi really falls short when it comes to discussion on sources. The two that seem to come up HC consistently are the TransDAC and Parasound (1100 and 1600). I think the 1100 might be the only model to fall close to the 0404 pricerange, but nonetheless I find it curious that for DAC's that are so often commended on HC, you hear absolutely nothing about on HF. They are too busy recommending crap like the DAC1 which has underwhelming internals for the bloated cost of the unit.

Maybe if you're feeling bold Seth you can save a bit more and spring for the Cambridge DACMagic. Fully balanced with Azur 740C (a fairly expensive cdp) internals for roughly $400. I don't think it has even been released yet, hopefully sometime this coming month. It sounds like a giant-killer at that price.


----------



## SpaceCat

Sign me up^^
Sony MDR-V700

not so much used anymore tho
as these bad boy's are pretty much to blame for my ever so rapidly growing Tinnitus :/
what can i say, i love to play loud and hard.
so these days i usually use my loudspeakers, this way i keep the loudness to a reasonable level(most of the time)


----------



## s1rrah

Awww damn.

I've developed a crush:










...

*For Sale Thread:* http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/ic...5/#post4791305

...

Please lord. I know we don't talk much. But, ... but ... I promise I'll never touch myself, drink or swear again! All I'm asking is that you just *DON't* let me paypal this guy!


----------



## valtopps

very nice headphones


----------



## Namrac

I've also got a wicked temptation that I cannot buy...


----------



## valtopps

never heard of it?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valtopps*


never heard of it?


I have.


----------



## valtopps

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ASHB1


----------



## soloz2

that's a great looking amp (especially in person), but Aura's is better... I miss that toaster...


----------



## max302

Oh right, this club exists.









Sign me up, got myself a pair of SR-60s now. I'm no audio pro, but I think they sound hella tight.


----------



## valtopps

http://www.lpgear.com/Merchant2/merc...tegory_Code=PP
this is what i got.


----------



## valtopps

Quote:



Originally Posted by *max302*


Oh right, this club exists.









Sign me up, got myself a pair of SR-60s now. I'm no audio pro, but I think they sound hella tight.


grado is very good the sr-60 starts there line of headphones.


----------



## Ducky

Just got ATH A700's. add me in


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Please lord. I know we don't talk much. But, ... but ... I promise I'll never touch myself, drink or swear again! All I'm asking is that you just *DON't* let me paypal this guy!


Buy it - I will buy a plane ticket Houston this coming spring and you and I are gonna have our own meet, stuffing in as much music and *drinks* as possible. Hell, I might plan on this regardless if you buy the Grado or not, so long as you don't mind guests







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I've also got a wicked temptation that I cannot buy...


I want to say buy it, but more than that I want to hang at ChiUnifi2... so don't buy it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


that's a great looking amp (especially in person), but Aura's is better... I miss that toaster...


At the November meet I'm going to spend quality time listening to my JVC's paired with an Eddie Current Zana Deux. If I love what I hear and prefer it enough to the MPX3, I'll keep my word that you can get reacquainted with your old amp if you wish to







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Buy it - I will buy a plane ticket Houston this coming spring and you and I are gonna have our own meet, stuffing in as much music and *drinks* as possible. Hell, I might plan on this regardless if you buy the Grado or not, so long as you don't mind guests







.


Door's open.

Best.

.joel


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Buy it - I will buy a plane ticket Houston this coming spring and you and I are gonna have our own meet, stuffing in as much music and *drinks* as possible. Hell, I might plan on this regardless if you buy the Grado or not, so long as you don't mind guests







.

I want to say buy it, but more than that I want to hang at ChiUnifi2... so don't buy it.

At the November meet I'm going to spend quality time listening to my JVC's paired with an Eddie Current Zana Deux. If I love what I hear and prefer it enough to the MPX3, I'll keep my word that you can get reacquainted with your old amp if you wish to







.


ohh... I was hoping to buy a new TV Nov-Dec... I'll have to start saving my pennies now!


----------



## chilaXenBAmf808

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chilaXenBAmf808*


Count me in!
SONY MDR-V900HD
Sennheiser HD497 (currently broken







)


Just repaired the HD497s today, now they got a new cable and ear cushions.








Sennheiser online parts catalog FTW!!


----------



## eureka

Are HD497 any good? I gave away the pair I had to my Dad. They were always really uncomfortable on my head.


----------



## phospholipid

Anyone read any reviews on the AKG K 272 HD lately?
I'd love to pick up a pair and no where around me can I sample em.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i was about to ask that, i was thinking of grabbing them as my next pair of cans.


----------



## Aura

Real crazy stuff happening tonight for me that I could not have predicted in a million years. I hate to be vague, but I don't want to get anyone's hopes up or down. All I can say is that it involves the possibility of moving some stuff around between multiple people in this very club.

Update tomorrow for sure.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im hoping it happens as i could use an upgrade


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


im hoping it happens as i could use an upgrade










you have AIM schubie?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i do, but am barely ever on, always on MSN or google talk if you use those.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i do, but am barely ever on, always on MSN or google talk if you use those.


whats your gmail :O?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

[email protected]
anyone here can add me if they please.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


[email protected]
anyone here can add me if they please.


i have gmail but i have no idea how to chat. 
ill be on for another 20 minutes or so


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

cool, download the google talk client
if not when you sign in chat loads on the left hand side.


----------



## Aura

I do request that no one say anything yet, really don't wish to blow this out of proportion. Thanks







.


----------



## shizdan

HOODY HOOOO hello buds


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I do request that no one say anything yet, really don't wish to blow this out of proportion. Thanks







.










blow what out of proportion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shizdan*


HOODY HOOOO hello buds


welcome.


----------



## soloz2

someone's getting excited...

I have a pair of barely used k271's I haven't read any reviews, but aside from some cosmetic changes and not being able to change the cable out any longer they appear to be the same.


----------



## Swifterzor

Sennheiser HD 212's!


----------



## crazcookye

Can any recommend me a couple of portable headphone amp for <200 ?

Have a couple buddies who just picked up a couple headphones (shure e530, and forgot the other one) and wants me to find an amp for them..

Budget is around 150ish, max being 200.

It has to be portable and the battery have to be rechargble.
Look for more than just the mint tin cans..


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i would try to find a used mini3 or you could try building one yourself or have one of the 'pro builders' assemble one for you.
i have one and it sounds great, have heard its the best portable amp under 200.
http://www.amb.org/audio/mini3/


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, don't think you're going to be able to beat the Mini^3 until you hit the Pico/Predator/SR71A range.


----------



## armada741

im using a pair of Sony Mdvr-700's their for DJ/studio use so they kick butt in gaming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


someone's getting excited...

I have a pair of barely used k271's I haven't read any reviews, but aside from some cosmetic changes and not being able to change the cable out any longer they appear to be the same.


Unamped ATH-A700 vs Unamped K271's, what would you say the quantity and depth of the K271's bass is? Greater or less than the A700s? I've read the K271's are a bit thin and nasaly.

To me the A700's were a bit anemic in the bass area, now I don't want the D770 punch, but it would be welcomed :]

Should I be looking into the K242's?


----------



## Niko-Time

I used to have the K271S and felt they were really lacking bass. Really good for acoustic/female singers though.


----------



## Nirran

Just got a pair of AD700's from amazon the other day. My first real pair of cans and love them so far. Just ordered a xonar dx to replace my onboard today and can't wait to hear the difference.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I used to have the K271S and felt they were really lacking bass. Really good for acoustic/female singers though.

the response on HF says go with the 240's :[
i don't want 240's, but they can be had for 50$ used :O

hrrrrrrmmm looks like i might be getting some DT770's.
*any one know how are the 580's on bass/ lows??
*

BTW niko, do you like massive attack?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
any one know how are the 580's on bass/ lows??

Balanced and accurate. Good enough that I probably won't miss my DX1000's low-end (most of the time).


----------



## Niko-Time

I do, yes







Trip-hop at its finest.
$50 used sounds tempting...may as well get them then sell them on if you don't like it, I can't see them dropping any lower value than that. How much you looking to spend?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
I do, yes







Trip-hop at its finest.
$50 used sounds tempting...may as well get them then sell them on if you don't like it, I can't see them dropping any lower value than that. How much you looking to spend?


ehhhh im torn... maybe i should pick them up? if i hate em, sell em for the same price? the guy says they're mint but he seems to have a hard time selling them.

massive attack - angel. MY GOD I LOVE THAT SONG. everything i want in a song.

i just got all their cd's [had mezzanine for a while]. i have them, portishead, and thievery corporation, any suggestions like massive attack?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Balanced and accurate. Good enough that I probably won't miss my DX1000's low-end (most of the time).

compare them to the A700's or DT's [i know, both WAY different, but i'd like to see what i'd be getting into if i did pick em up].


----------



## Niko-Time

I don't actually have that much similar, just portishead really. are thievery corporation any good?

Just grab em then ebay them.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
ehhhh im torn... maybe i should pick them up? if i hate em, sell em for the same price? the guy says they're mint but he seems to have a hard time selling them.

massive attack - angel. MY GOD I LOVE THAT SONG. everything i want in a song.

i just got all their cd's [had mezzanine for a while]. i have them, portishead, and thievery corporation, any suggestions like massive attack?

compare them to the A700's or DT's [i know, both WAY different, but i'd like to see what i'd be getting into if i did pick em up].

Nothing like either of them. Tight, punchy, and balanced.


----------



## TheLegend

Seems like I've gone quite a bit missed a lot. I've been extremely busy at work, but all that work does have its rewards. My pocketbook will soon be a bit fatter.









Anyway, I'm thinking of selling my LD MKIII and my E-MU 0404 USB in favor of some upgrades. However, before I do, I want to take an interest check and see if anyone would interested. Pricing would be more than fair.

Hopefully work slows down a bit so I can catch up.


----------



## Inuyasha1771

Just grabbed myself a pair of 595s! LOVE EM! They are so comfortable..it's hard for me to take them off. Ever.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i cant see you having any problems selling that stuff legend, seems a lot of people have been bit by the upgrade bug


----------



## nate911

I just got some AD700s a few weeks ago, love em


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i cant see you having any problems selling that stuff legend, seems a lot of people have been bit by the upgrade bug










Do you happen to have the bug again?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i do, but your about 24 hours late for me to jump on another one of your deals.


----------



## Namrac

What are you looking to upgrade to, Legend?


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


What are you looking to upgrade to, Legend?


Honestly not quite sure yet. I'll probably do some more looking around after my stuff sells. I want to stay tube and not sure about the DAC yet.

I haven't had much time for computers or audio as of late or much time to make my decision, but hopefully in the coming weeks things will slow down and I'll have a better idea.


----------



## Chipp

I could potentially be very interested in that 0404, TheLegend.







Hopefully I'll have a sale go through and actually have some cash by the time you're looking to upgrade.


----------



## Aura

Seems like as good a time as any to pull the rabbit out of the hat.

*Trading Around The Circle*:

*Move #1* - I say goodbye to my Singlepower MPX3 and my JVC DX1000 (not sold yet however). I get a new amp - more on that later.

*Move #2* - Sean (Namrac) becomes the new owner of the Singlepower MPX3. He says goodbye to his Little Dot MKII.

*Move #3* - Schubie becomes the new owner of Sean's Little Dot MKII. He may/may not say goodbye to his previous amp.

Yeah, stuff went down the past 24 hours.

~~~

As for my personal endeavor, I have learned that...

A) I never again will say that I will never sell anything, because I completely destroyed both of those promises which I held to the Singlepower and the JVC.

B) Nothing in my rig is a permanent solution.

C) Even I cannot predict what I am going to do.

But yeah, enough of that. The new target:




























It is a Moth Audio EC2A3, and I would like to think that this amp will stick with me throughout the rest of college.

Quick background - Moth Audio is a defunct amp manufacturer that was headed by Craig Uthus. This man is now the owner of Eddie Current, maker of the Zana Deux and the anticipated Balancing Act. Moth is the predecessor to Eddie. Moth Audio amplifiers are exceptionally rare and difficult to come by; you just don't see them put up for sale.

This is the solution of solutions for any single-ended headphone, as I have been told that it performs better with both high and low-impedance headphones than the Zana Deux, which is best used with high impedance like Sennheiser. It also has enough juice to power high-sensitivity speakers, such as Klipsch. I plan on making this the mainstay for a headphone/speaker combination setup, with speakers looking a bit in to the future. Oh yeah, this is the only EC2A3 of its kind in existence as well - it is completely custom.

Yes, I know that I love the JVC, and I probably will buy one again at some point, but for as much as I have enjoyed that headphone, I think I'll enjoy this amp even more. This is an upgrade that I feel I need to make, at the right time in the right place. I like the Sennheiser HD580 so much that I don't believe I will miss the JVC all that much. It is that solid of a headphone, and I have no problem feeding it with this behemoth of an amp.

So yeah, that's what is up with me. Both Namrac and Schubie are getting great amps as well, and I know they will enjoy them. Congrats guys, I thank you for helping me make a step up and have fun with the new gear!









~ Bryan ~


----------



## Namrac

Need a job before I can really legitimately afford the car I was planning on, so what do I do? Agree to purchase a Singlepower. D:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Seems like as good a time as any to pull the rabbit out of the hat.


As lovely and seductive and mechanically romantic as all that sounds ...

I am still in the market for a good set of closed headphones ... so PM me with the details of your JVC sale.


----------



## Shingetsu

I finally got into the grado sound over the past 2 weeks. Haven't been postin due to school but i love my new(well used) SR225s, with dynamated transducers.

gotta say, the sound is everthing everyone says about it. Punchy, detailed and definately not something you can wear to sleep. Also, the least amount of isolation in a headphone that i have ever listened to.

Maybe one day ill send these to aura and he can woody them for me. lol


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


As lovely and seductive and mechanically romantic as all that sounds ...

I am still in the market for a good set of closed headphones ... so PM me with the details of your JVC sale.











Done.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Maybe one day ill send these to aura and he can woody them for me.


Anytime after Christmas, I'll be game. Lmk whenever







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

w00t, looking forward to the MKII
i think im going to hang onto my mini3 for the time being as a portable.


----------



## Aura

Goodbye JVC, the experience has been one I will not soon forget







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Goodbye JVC, the experience has been one I will not soon forget







.


My, my... Aura's "flavor of the month" has nothing to do with what is popular at the time...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


My, my... Aura's "flavor of the month" has nothing to do with what is popular at the time...










Lol.

By the way, the Moth EC2A3 is officially mine. I agreed to terms with David (the seller) mere minutes ago.

Whew, I just completed three transactions of different components that all retail for more than $1,000 in under 48 hours. I must have a penchant for deals in this hobby or something. And now I am tired. Go figure







.


----------



## phospholipid

I might be picking up some DT770's on the cheap real soon :]

:thumbs: god i love massive attack and stars


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, i have a friend who is looking for a pair of cans in a month or two, was thinking of DT770 pro 80s as when i ask him what he wants i usually get a response along the lines of " i like bass"


----------



## Shingetsu

Tell him to get some portapros. lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahaha, nah, hes looking for a nice pair of cans that are also comfortable and decent for gaming.
he listens to alot of club music also.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


ahaha, nah, hes looking for a nice pair of cans that are also comfortable and decent for gaming.
he listens to alot of club music also.


DT 770 pro 80/denon 2000/HD 280 [clean bass, but not slamming bass]


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks for the other recomendations, ill have to get him to take a look at the d2000s and HD 280s.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


thanks for the other recomendations, ill have to get him to take a look at the d2000s and HD 280s.


im in the same boat you could say, i like to "Feel" mu music. my ATH's didn't cut it so I sold them because I felt the bass was thin. clean but thin.

the 280's are almost the same way, so check them out before he buys them, but they're closer to the idea of "more bass"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i definatly will get him to check them out as well.
as for my first pair of decent closed cans I am not a fan of minimal bass, the bass that is there should be clean, have a nice fasts attack and decay.
what would you recomend for me?
i was contemplating the 272HDs


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i definatly will get him to check them out as well.
as for my first pair of decent closed cans I am not a fan of minimal bass, the bass that is there should be clean, have a nice fasts attack and decay.
what would you recomend for me?
i was contemplating the 272HDs


DT770's are constantly recommend for bass slam, I'm picking some up soon so I'll you how I feel about them and I'll compare them to the D2K's, but I don't get the D2K's until the 25th and they'l lbe recabled . Don't know much about the 272's sorry :[


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no worries, thanks for your input and i would like to hear your thoughts on the 770s when you get them.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Oh mang! See if he could spring for a prelude (or other soundcard with dig out) so as to go dig coax out to the paradisea+ instead of usb; it's quite a bit better.

I tried the USB for an afternoon and quickly went back to the digital out of my prelude. Much fuller, wider sound.

EDIT: OO.. just saw Namrac's post. What he said!











Ugh well thats kinda bummer as it has to be usb. lol no room in the shuttle for a soundcard.


----------



## Niko-Time

Can you get a micro motherboard with a digital output? I know normal size boards have that capability


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Can you get a micro motherboard with a digital output? I know normal size boards have that capability


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188021


----------



## Bryceb

Just received my Ath A700s from lemondrips. These are my first real pair of headphones and what a difference it makes.


----------



## s1rrah

If your in the market for a kick arse portable (with true line out capabilities), then any club member here can take a further 20 dollars off of my listed asking price on Head-fi.org:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...9/#post4813079

...

FYI.

Just casually trying to sell it but figured someone here might be interested.


----------



## phospholipid

errr the guy whos sellin me the dt's is flaking out :[


----------



## Shingetsu

lameness. I wanna try some DTs before i go buying some.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


lameness. I wanna try some DTs before i go buying some.


if the guy ever sells me his, i'll let you sample em on our little mini meet







! haha


----------



## phospholipid

anyone whos interested :

http://www.head-case.org/forums/audi...650-cable.html

180$ for 2 owner HD580's with 600 grills and 650 cord. i'd pick this up if i wasn't already chasing another set of cans.


----------



## shizdan

Added my with the HD 555's and Denon D2000's


----------



## s1rrah

@Soloz2 or Aura ....

A guy (actually the guy locally who I bought my much loved Stello amp from) will be offering up some gear for sale at the upcoming Houston Head-fi meet ...

Thought I'd forward his list in the hopes that you could comment on relative value of the sales and all.

Mostly Single Power stuff ...

Here's the link to his post:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ho...ml#post4816809

...

Any comments regarding value/quality would be appreciated.

Best.

.joel


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@Soloz2 or Aura ....

A guy (actually the guy locally who I bought my much loved Stello amp from) will be offering up some gear for sale at the upcoming Houston Head-fi meet ...

Thought I'd forward his list in the hopes that you could comment on relative value of the sales and all.

Mostly Single Power stuff ...

Here's the link to his post:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ho...ml#post4816809

...

Any comments regarding value/quality would be appreciated.

Best.

.joel


Can't provide any input on the Stax as I have not heard any 'stats - you'd be better off listening to that one first.

The Darkvoice 336 that I heard at Germania's meet was not very good - it was really outclassed by the Caliente and a Ming Da 84 tube amp that were both in Skylab's pile of gear. It was probably the worst I ever heard my DX1000 sound with a desktop rig :/.

The PPX3 6SN7 that he is offering is the goldmine. I cannot comment on the PPX3's sound (this would be better reserved for Jacob, who owned both the MPX3 and PPX3), but this amp having the ability to run 6SN7 tubes is a very attractive benefit. 6CG7, which is what a standard PPX3 uses, is a nice, inexpensive tube that sees use as a driver in SLAM configurations, but I don't see it performing very well for output. 6SN7 can be excellent for both output and driver, depending on what combination of tubes you are using. The tube-rolling options that 6SN7 provides is enormous - derivatives include 6SN7EH, 6SN7GT, 6SN7GTA, 6SN7GTB, VT231, 6SN7GTY, ECC332, etc. The only drawback of 6SN7 is that it can get damn expensive if you start going for NOS and rare tubes.

$500 is a solid price - I would suggest spending a decent amount of time with that amp to really get a feel for it. Singlepower isn't for everyone, but the brand is often among the best for entry into high-end tubes.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Throw me up on that list... Using some Senn HD555's right now and I'm loving them. They've been burning in and the bass has slowly been getting deeper.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


but the brand is often among the best for entry into high-end tubes.


My friend you know too much for your own good.

On the other hand, I'm finally sealing the deal on those DT's, practically new for 110$ shipped. I think that's a steal, what do you guys say?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow thats a good price, i would definatley grab a pair for myself at that price.


----------



## LingLing1337

Add me in with a sweet-soundin' pair of Senn HD485's.


----------



## hajile

add me sennheiser hd650 hd280se grado sr90 shure se310


----------



## wigseryc

please


----------



## phospholipid

theres a can meet in LA on the 18th...
wanna let me cut in line with the cans?







!?


----------



## mfb412

add me up: Creative HS600 and Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## phospholipid

Eh screw that guy and his DT's. Horrible communication. I bought the DT 770's off eBay instead for 150$ new in box, plus ebay has the cashback deal so I get 30% cashback [60days max to get it to me] so I get my headphones for 105$ haha.


----------



## SerenityKill3r

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD201's through a Creative X-Fi Xtreme...


----------



## soloz2

I'm wondering if anyone would be interested in a Maxed out Millet Hybrid MiniMax here. I'm thinking a group buy, of 5+ would get the costs to $400 with a custom milled enclosure and blackgates.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I got the email from tomb too, and was looking at it, but I already got you making my Millet Max, so I think I'll opt out, and built a starving student version when tom gets the PCBS for those instead as a more portable/ traveling solution... but its a good offer guys...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


I got the email from tomb too, and was looking at it, but I already got you making my Millet Max, so I think I'll opt out, and built a starving student version when tom gets the PCBS for those instead as a more portable/ traveling solution... but its a good offer guys...


yeah, I've been trying to figure out how I'm going to fit everything on the back panel of your case for your max... no way what you want will fit in a Mini enclosure!

Basically, the mini will become the basic Max build and the Max will become the platform for more boutique builds like what I have and what I'm building for you. I thought for sure I'd have time to work on it today, but alas it did not happen.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Just bought myself a pair of AKG K701s, put me down baby!

Lol, I'm going from Sony MDR-CD180s to the AKGs. Oh man.


----------



## Aura

New stuff from this weekend:




























^ Little DAC meets big DAC







^



















^ The CDP and DAC match about as close as I'm ever gonna get. Really satisfied with the aesthetic conformity. ^










^ Probably the last pic I will ever take of the MPX3 in my rig. Goodbye, serve my friend well. ^


----------



## TheLegend

*Waves goodbye to MPX3 as well.*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











^ Probably the last pic I will ever take of the MPX3 in my rig. Goodbye, serve my friend well. ^


Hilarious.

I was just at the liquor store this weekend and they were selling that same mini bottle of absolute at the counter 2 for $3.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Hilarious.

I was just at the liquor store this weekend and they were selling that same mini bottle of absolute at the counter 2 for $3.


What you guys don't know is that I had to move a Fifth of Absolut Raspberri out of the way to take the pic







.


----------



## Namrac

Alcoholics, all of you. (Please ignore the hangover that crippled me all of yesterday.







)

Giving the MKII one last listen before it's packed up and shipped out tomorrow. It's sounding phenomenal, like it's trying to convince me not to send it. D:

All I know is that if I ever build a secondary little system, this amp will be number one on my search list.


----------



## soloz2

ahhh... amateurs the lot of you!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


ahhh... amateurs the lot of you!


Lol, got any tricks up that sleeve Jacob?









~~~

So...

I paid in-full for my new amp like a half hour ago.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


So...

I paid in-full for my new amp like a half hour ago.











Congrats Bryan! What is the ETA for the new amp?


----------



## phospholipid

Well, everyones talking about the new stuff they're getting,
My DT770's shipped today :] Hopefully i'll have the funds to
pick up an amp this week... but we'll see right?

BTW, I can drink the whole lot of you under the table.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Well, everyones talking about the new stuff they're getting,
My DT770's shipped today :] Hopefully i'll have the funds to
pick up an amp this week... but we'll see right?

BTW, I can drink the whole lot of you under the table.


Oh contrare monfrare! I've got a bottle of finished Captain from the weekend that would suggest otherwise.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Lol, got any tricks up that sleeve Jacob?









~~~

So...

I paid in-full for my new amp like a half hour ago.




















If it sounds as fine as it looks ...

Then ...

<sigh>

...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Congrats Bryan! What is the ETA for the new amp?


Thanks much Tyler







.

Considering the fragility of the amp and the care that the previous owner wishes to use in shipping, he is acquiring special packaging for both the amp and the massive cover that fits over the chassis. Apparently this will take some time, so he estimated October 17th to be the ship date. I'm having it sent to my house, and my parents will bring it with them October 24th when they come to visit me at school. So I have a bit of waiting to do, but I'll survive. At least I hope I will.

Btw, I'm gonna send you a pm about some stuff. Blackmailing you into coming to ChiUnifi, among some other topics







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Oh contrare monfrare! I've got a bottle of finished Captain from the weekend that would suggest otherwise.










"From the weekend" !!???

Slackers!

Hell. I'm still going.










...

BTW:

About to beg the folks to order me this for my B-day:

http://www.headphone.com/products/ca...nsion-15ft.php

...










...

why not?


----------



## Aura

Yeah, I'm gonna have to organize an OCN exclusive meet for us booze-hounds. Headphones are allowed, but at your own risk







.


----------



## soloz2

I received shipping notification yesterday for a new headphone amp







A SS unit... but it won't be here till Friday so I'll have to check with aura if I can keep his d2000 that long.


----------



## coollettuce

I've got the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Can I join?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I received shipping notification yesterday for a new headphone amp







A SS unit... but it won't be here till Friday so I'll have to check with aura if I can keep his d2000 that long.


Which one? D: New amps for everyone!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coollettuce*


I've got the Sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Can I join?


Yes, but only because of your sweet avatar.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Which one? D: New amps for everyone!

Yes, but only because of your sweet avatar.










No new amp for phospho yet :[[[[[

SOMEONE BUY MY PSP :weeps:


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


No new amp for phospho yet :[[[[[

SOMEONE BUY MY PSP :weeps:


Yes, someone buy his PSP.


----------



## Shingetsu

Lol i will next month. heh


----------



## Ducky

Seems someone has fallen behind


----------



## coollettuce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Yes, but only because of your sweet avatar.










Haha, thanks.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Seems someone has fallen behind










This can be remedied, easily







.


----------



## TheLegend

Looks like I might have a buyer for my 0404 on Head-Fi.


----------



## phospholipid

these dt 770's.
are everything i've ever wanted in a pair of headphones/women.

soft. 
comfortable.
large size cups.
deep.

Why did I ever buy those ATH's ? I hate you audio-technia. Initial impressions of my new DT's are : awesome.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


these dt 770's.
are everything i've ever wanted in a pair of headphones/women.

soft. 
comfortable.
large size cups.
deep.

Why did I ever buy those ATH's ? I hate you audio-technia. Initial impressions of my new DT's are : awesome.


rofl... they need a lot of mods to really sound good though...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


rofl... they need a lot of mods to really sound good though...


i guess i like the bloated bass. i like the feel and I can see where the bass gets a little sloppy [at about 20 minutes of total play time] but I love them, i love the sound, these are much warmer than my ATH's.

ive read on head-fi what you've had to say about these cans, i might follow the same course of action ;]

+ i got them for 105$ shipped NIB, can't beat that!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


i guess i like the bloated bass. i like the feel and I can see where the bass gets a little sloppy [at about 20 minutes of total play time] but I love them, i love the sound, these are much warmer than my ATH's.

ive read on head-fi what you've had to say about these cans, i might follow the same course of action ;]

+ i got them for 105$ shipped NIB, can't beat that!


no, that's $20 cheaper than I paid for mine some time ago and that was hard to come by.

I highly recommend getting some leather pads. Then a recable really helps as well. Even if you don't go with Cardas, Mogami is about 90% (in my opinion) and cheaper


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no, that's $20 cheaper than I paid for mine some time ago and that was hard to come by.

I highly recommend getting some leather pads. Then a recable really helps as well. Even if you don't go with Cardas, Mogami is about 90% (in my opinion) and cheaper










as soon as i get my D2000's in the mail and replace the couplers for the headbands, ill be sure to have my DT's looked out ;]


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I highly recommend the Equation Audio RP-21 over the HD280. I have not ever listened to a ATH-A500s, but in comparison to the HD280 the RP-21s are overall a much more pleasing headphone, in my opinion. Deeper and more prevalent bass, less "chesty" midrange, and with a simple reversible mod (removal of a foam disc in front of the driver) articulate, if slightly rough, treble. I would only consider the HD280 if you want extreme isolation without using IEMs.


Rp21s are out of my price range, but i might be able to stretch it for the 280s. I want some phones with lots of bass, because my Zune doesn't have a built in equalizer


----------



## Kirgan

Add me up









Gaming Headset/headphone - Creative Fatal1ty USB X-FI HS 1000


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so i should have a new amp soon








any idea on how long it will take to ship Nam?
took 2 weeks for my last one


----------



## Namrac

Shouldn't take that long, but customs can be tricky sometimes. It's going out this afternoon.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yay


----------



## Emperor

Add me up please.









Bose On Ear, QC2, QC3
Grado - SR-60


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i think you need to tell them what headphones you have


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Sennhier HD 555s FTW!


----------



## Boris4ka

Update me from HD202 to Koss PortaPro. These are amazing, they don't touch my glasses at all and sound better than the HD202's, maybe because I couldn't form a seal with the HD202 since my glasses got in the way. They're not bulky also, I really like them.


----------



## Danylu

I would also like to join.









Razer Barracuda HP-1 Headphones









BTW, under 'Monst3r' in the gaming headphones part, I don't think there are any 7.1 Barracuda headphones made by Razer... unless you are counting sound cards as well which I have as well


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Rp21s are out of my price range, but i might be able to stretch it for the 280s. I want some phones with lots of bass, because my Zune doesn't have a built in equalizer










You might want to consider the AKG K81DJ (or its newer sibling, the K181). They're a great bassy 'phone in the $60 range - though they are not circumaural.


----------



## s1rrah

So the houston head-fi meet is only a couple weeks away.

I'm getting antsy.

Some really fine gear showing up. Woo audio is tentatively sending us a Woo WA6 amp for review (says it depends on his build schedule but he's going to try and get us one). Bunch of other good tube amps will be making a showing as well.

So far, there's eleven confirmed attendees.

Check the fly door prizes:

_Grover Cable custom RCA interconnects 
S2 Audio custom Headphone Stand 
Iron Lung Jellyfish power cable 
Virtual Dynamics Power 3 power cable
Woo Audio headphone stand _

Considering it's a fairly small meet, the chances of walking out with something are pretty good.

Yay.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So the houston head-fi meet is only a couple weeks away.

I'm getting antsy.

Some really fine gear showing up. Woo audio is tentatively sending us a Woo WA6 amp for review (says it depends on his build schedule but he's going to try and get us one). Bunch of other good tube amps will be making a showing as well.

So far, there's eleven confirmed attendees.

Check the fly door prizes:

_Grover Cable custom RCA interconnects 
S2 Audio custom Headphone Stand 
Iron Lung Jellyfish power cable 
Virtual Dynamics Power 3 power cable
Woo Audio headphone stand _

Considering it's a fairly small meet, the chances of walking out with something are pretty good.

Yay.











Come to can jam next year







!


----------



## Namrac

Yeah, ChiUnify is now less than a month away, pretty stoked.







I should also be taking delivery of the MPX3 in the next week.


----------



## Shingetsu

Where's the next can jam gonna be?


----------



## Namrac

LA. It's a bit far for me.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Where's the next can jam gonna be?


ROAD TRIP!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


LA. It's a bit far for me.










Nonsense. Just call kwanza bot and have him give you a ride.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


ROAD TRIP!

Nonsense. Just call kwanza bot and have him give you a ride.










Kwanza bot is a badass.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


LA. It's a bit far for me.










LA is perfect!


----------



## s1rrah

My "Supreme RS1/Paradisea/StelloHP100 Demo Track Playlist(TM)" ...

This is what I'll be demoing my system with at the upcoming Houston Head-fi Meet.

I'm taking my entire computer system.










...










...


----------



## Shingetsu

w00t, can finally go test some portable amps without leaving the state. lol


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My "Supreme RS1/Paradisea/StelloHP100 Demo Track Playlist(TM)" ...

This is what I'll be demoing my system with at the upcoming .

I'm taking my entire computer system.




















KNOW YOUR ENEMY!

I wrote a paper in my English class 2 years ago on that song. I got an A, and I've been friends with the professor ever since.

@Shing: I also got my DT770's so you can sample those like you wanted to:]


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

If you guys are heading out to LA, please let me know. I'm interested in hanging out.


----------



## TwIsTeDbOi

Hell, I'm 3 hours from LA...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


If you guys are heading out to LA, please let me know. I'm interested in hanging out.


we're not gonna go for a while. can jam o9 is in l.a. [also a meet this 10.18]. im tryin to convince josh to carpool with me and nam/aura to fly out ;] hahaha. and well, maybe i can get joel to road trip?

i got a place to stay with food :]. me and josh [shingetsu] live in san diego and i've got tons of family in LA


----------



## Namrac

Round trip flights to LA are in the vicinity of $400.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i wasn't invited


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i wasn't invited










always invited! if you an afford a ticket to LA for a day hahah :]


----------



## gbrilliantq

I didn't see my name on the list.. Count me in. Sennheiser HD-595. =)


----------



## NFF

would be nice but unless i somehow manage to score a set of $300 cans and an amp for free no chance of me being able to make it there. it would cost more for the round trip then a good pair of cans.


----------



## phospholipid

:[ I hate today.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


:[ I hate today.


I'm hung over too.

Your not alone.


----------



## Chipp

Looks like both my Vista's sold, so that combined with Aura's Denon's making a pit stop in Texas before heading my way could potentially mean I've got a new 0404 on hand when the time comes to demo the woodies. I'm excited.







]

I'm not hung over, but sure feel like it. Had the first BOA regional of the year yesterday with my band... Two shows, plenty of rehearsal, and living off buses for a few days. God I love the competition season. (But hey, we're currently leading the nation by a solid two points with still two weeks before nationals)


----------



## soloz2

not hung over here either... although not really sure why... the rum was flowing...

I've got a busy week ahead of me!

oh, and no updates on the new amp yet... I've got to place a call to the manufacture tomorrow


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


not hung over here either... although not really sure why... the rum was flowing...

I've got a busy week ahead of me!

oh, and no updates on the new amp yet... I've got to place a call to the manufacture tomorrow



today sucks because i just bought a LD MKIII.
now im gonna spend money on cables, an a CD player lord.... the gateway i just opened.


----------



## jarble

hey Id like to join would these qualify me? Audio-Technica ATH-M40
mostly just use them when Im working (sound board guy)


----------



## Namrac

I'm hung over too D:

Nammy want MPX3.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im hung over as well, and want MKII
(Oktoberfest last night, then today)


----------



## Aura

I'm the polar opposite of hung over, but I still want my Moth







.

Sean's amp ships tomorrow.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm the polar opposite of hung over, but I still want my Moth







.

Sean's amp ships tomorrow.


Looking forward to your moth-thoughts.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Looking forward to your moth-thoughts.











For sure. Got a ways to go unfortunately, since this amp is being shipped home while I am still at school. I won't actually have it until my parents bring it with them when they come visit me at the end of October.

Regardless, pics galore when the time comes, I can guarantee you that.

I'm looking forward to Schubie's thoughts on the MKII, Jon's thoughts on the MKIII, and Sean's thoughts on the MPX3. Talk about the group sharing the wealth right now - and it is exactly what I like to see. Congrats everybody







.

~~~

As for the meet in Houston, all I can say is damn. That is a lot of gear for the small group you guys will have there. Great gear, great people, great time. Enjoy yourself Joel - discovering what else is out there is the defining joy of this hobby.

As for Steve's (Swt's) diy turntable, all I can say is WANT.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Enjoy yourself Joel - discovering what else is out there is the defining joy of this hobby.

As for Steve's (Swt's) diy turntable, all I can say is WANT.










Oh. Rest you assured.

I'm giddy.

Happy and expectant.










gonna be taking my whole rig to the show.

Might walk out of it all with a PPX3. But not likely ....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


today sucks because i just bought a LD MKIII.
now im gonna spend money on cables, an a CD player lord.... the gateway i just opened.


get a PS1 for the CDP. For the price, cant be beat!


----------



## eureka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


get a PS1 for the CDP. For the price, cant be beat!


It has to be a SCPH-1001. That's the original with the composite connections on the back.







Just put SCPH-1001 into eBay and you'll get results.

Well, SCPH-1001 for NTSC, SCPH-1000 for NTSC-J and SCPH-1002 for PAL.

I'll probably pick up a SCPH-1002 some time..


----------



## soloz2

yes, the original PS1. turns out I have 4 right now. One needs some adjusting (I hope) and two have not been tested.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yes, the original PS1. turns out I have 4 right now. One needs some adjusting (I hope) and two have not been tested.



you have 4 sets of grado ps1's? wow how much that cost ya?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


you have 4 sets of grado ps1's? wow how much that cost ya?


Playstation 1. They make excellent low-cost CD players, they have incredible analog outs for the price.


----------



## NFF

ahh ok this is the headphone club so i expected him to be talking about headphones my bad.


----------



## s1rrah

Jack from Woo audio is sending us a few amps to demo at the meet.

Stoked!

Don't know anything about his stuff, but should be interesting.

A Woo 6, a fully modded/upgraded Woo 6 SE and some new 'prototype' electrostatic amp.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ho...ml#post4854427


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


A Woo 6, a fully modded/upgraded Woo 6 SE and some new 'prototype' electrostatic amp.


Never listened to electro's, what do they sound like, what's the allure of them?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


For sure. Got a ways to go unfortunately, since this amp is being shipped home while I am still at school. I won't actually have it until my parents bring it with them when they come visit me at the end of October.


What's worst, getting an awesome amp in the mail at home, or getting an awesome amp and having it sit on your desk until a custom cable can be made or someone sells you one on head-fi :[!!!!!!

PAAAAINNN.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Never listened to electro's, what do they sound like, what's the allure of them?

What's worst, getting an awesome amp in the mail at home, or getting an awesome amp and having it sit on your desk until a custom cable can be made or someone sells you one on head-fi :[!!!!!!

PAAAAINNN.


Objectively...

Moth EC2A3 >>>>>>> LD MKIII. Bryan's probably hurting a little more


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Objectively...

Moth EC2A3 >>>>>>> LD MKIII. Bryan's probably hurting a little more










LOL alright, alright, you win this round, but next time hot rod zoidberg won't lose!


----------



## NFF

lol but yea i think i figgured out my perfect EQ setting.

- _ _ _ - 
` - - - - - -` ^

yes exactly like that lol. nvm it didet work










there


----------



## Gollie

I think it is about time for me to invest in a new DAC. As, I have not been keeping up with Head-fi as much lately, I was hoping some of you guys come help me out. $300 budget and I will be using it with my Darkvoice and DT770's.

FYI...Ordering leather pads for the DT's this week.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I think it is about time for me to invest in a new DAC. As, I have not been keeping up with Head-fi as much lately, I was hoping some of you guys come help me out. $300 budget and I will be using it with my Darkvoice and DT770's.

FYI...Ordering leather pads for the DT's this week.


keep an eye out on ebay, I managed to score my MHDT Constantine ($445 shipped new from china) for $310 shipped on ebay, in perfect condition.

Also look into a Zhalou.


----------



## phospholipid

Good week for phospho?

Tomorrow I get : D2000's
Friday I get: Little Dot MKIII + Custom LOD to RCA cables :]

What I plan to do is use my ipod as my source, for work and home. See, I use LOD to rca for my LD at home with the D2000's, than I take my LOD+iPod to work and use my DT 770's at work with whatever amp I buy in the next month. Awwww yeah.

Why my ipod you ask? My ipods LOD sounds better with custom cables than my laptops/work computers 3.5mm and i don't want to buy dacs for both.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Good week for phospho?

Tomorrow I get : D2000's
Friday I get: Little Dot MKIII + Custom LOD to RCA cables :]

What I plan to do is use my ipod as my source, for work and home. See, I use LOD to rca for my LD at home with the D2000's, than I take my LOD+iPod to work and use my DT 770's at work with whatever amp I buy in the next month. Awwww yeah.

Why my ipod you ask? My ipods LOD sounds better with custom cables than my laptops/work computers 3.5mm and i don't want to buy dacs for both.


Yessir







.

Bad week for Aura. No amp, no listening to the main rig.

October 24th cannot come soon enough. I get my Moth, and the next day my Denon will meet some of the fine folks in Houston.


----------



## shizdan

Whats your guys thoughts on the HD 650 with my setup?


----------



## NFF

i am guessing the source will hold it back. oh do you have an old play station 1? if you do aparently they make good cd players. *shurgs*


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i am guessing the source will hold it back. oh do you have an old play station 1? if you do aparently they make good cd players. *shurgs*


I'm a believer in upgrading what you can now, and worrying about the rest when the time comes to worry about it. Sure, the Prelude might not be as good a source as a boutique audiophile DAC, but it's sure a decent one that the gent could enjoy HD650s with until such time as he decided to upgrade (or not).


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


keep an eye out on ebay, I managed to score my MHDT Constantine ($445 shipped new from china) for $310 shipped on ebay, in perfect condition.

Also look into a Zhalou.


Thanks for the suggestions Namrac.

Do you have a website where I can buy either the Constantine or a Paradisea?


----------



## Namrac

http://www.geocities.com/mhdtlab/

But like I said, your best bet is to look on ebay, you can't get one direct for less than $400.


----------



## Foot

Icemat Siberias with two eyetoys as my mic's


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


http://www.geocities.com/mhdtlab/

But like I said, your best bet is to look on ebay, you can't get one direct for less than $400.


I can't find any on ebay and i'm anxious! Have you heard the Paradisea? I'm trying to figure out if the extra $200 is worth it? I don't want to regret the purchase later.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I can't find any on ebay and i'm anxious! Have you heard the Paradisea? I'm trying to figure out if the extra $200 is worth it? I don't want to regret the purchase later.


I haven't. S1rrah proposed a temporary trade (since he has the paradisea and hasn't heard the constantine, I have the constantine and haven't heard the paradisea), but that's still a ways off.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I haven't. S1rrah proposed a temporary trade (since he has the paradisea and hasn't heard the constantine, I have the constantine and haven't heard the paradisea), but that's still a ways off.


Hmm, $600 is a lot of money...


----------



## Namrac

That it is, but if you're going to end up at a certain eschelon anyway, then it's really better to make the leap all at once.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


That it is, but if you're going to end up at a certain eschelon anyway, then it's really better to make the leap all at once.


What power cable are you using?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


What power cable are you using?


For the DAC? Just a typical PC power cable. Not a big believer in power cables.


----------



## phospholipid

so check this out.

i just bought my sister a wii package for christmas [early, i know but they're ultra hard to find]. cost me 370$. so my sister said she'll buy me anything i want for 300$+. i'm going to buy a new amp for work







!!!

so, if you guys see any good 150-200$ amps, LMK so i can pick it up ;]. tubes preferred, or hybrid :O


----------



## NFF

head-fi fs fourm?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
head-fi fs fourm?

Yes







. Seeing how I don't cruise the FS forum all day, I'd like it if someone saw a good deal to PM. ok?


----------



## NFF

lol i love treasure hunting the FS fourm (though i never have money to buy stuff i like helping ppl out with it)


----------



## Gollie

I want a Paradisea+ NOW!

Leather pads just shipped from Beyer USA.

The upgrade cycle is so fun


----------



## shizdan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
so check this out.

i just bought my sister a wii package for christmas [early, i know but they're ultra hard to find]. cost me 370$. so my sister said she'll buy me anything i want for 300$+. i'm going to buy a new amp for work







!!!

so, if you guys see any good 150-200$ amps, LMK so i can pick it up ;]. tubes preferred, or hybrid :O

Little Dot MK II falls for $204 Shipped?....i have had a very nice experience with it.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I want a Paradisea+ NOW!
Leather pads just shipped from Beyer USA.
The upgrade cycle is so fun









how much are leather pads from beyer :O?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
how much are leather pads from beyer :O?

$55 shipped

I just made an Uh-ohh................

I dropped by Rudistor.com









The NX03 might be in my near future


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i thought you were looking at dacs


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







i thought you were looking at dacs

$1300 is about to leave my pocket

I'm actually sweating here at work


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
$55 shipped

I just made an Uh-ohh................

I dropped by Rudistor.com









The NX03 might be in my near future

LInk me ? I only see them for 30 on beyers site...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
LInk me ? I only see them for 30 on beyers site...

http://shop.beyerdynamic-usa.com/avi...ck-1-pair.html

$45 + $10 shipping (UPS)


----------



## murderbymodem

Headphones for life!

Koss SB-40s here.
Need to get me some "Audiophile Grade Headphones" soon.


----------



## Aura

Gollie - Rudistor is overhyped crap. I have seen internals of some of their amps and the price they charge for what you get inside is a joke.

You wanna spend $1,300? Start searching for a Singlepower MPX3 or Supra (the latter might be a bit too expensive, they vary).

Woo Audio should interest you as well - they do a very fair job with their products.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Gollie - Rudistor is overhyped crap. I have seen internals of some of their amps and the price they charge for what you get inside is a joke.

You wanna spend $1,300? Start searching for a Singlepower MPX3 or Supra (the latter might be a bit too expensive, they vary).

Woo Audio should interest you as well - they do a very fair job with their products.


This makes me sad...

I've been wanting a Rudistor since before I got my Darkvoice.

Check out some comments made here:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rud...-rpx33-364737/


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


This makes me sad...

I've been wanting a Rudistor since before I got my Darkvoice.

Check out some comments made here:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rud...-rpx33-364737/


It's a thread dedicated to praising one brand - you'll never find any criticism in there. These dedicated threads have popped up for every brand under the sun, and they are all the same. Perhaps I might have been overly-blunt in my opinion of Rudistor, but that does not change the fact that I will never purchase anything from them. In terms of value, Singlepower and Eddie Current seem to offer the best price vs. performance ratio out of all of the high-tier brands. I would rate Rudistor as one of the lowest. Perhaps the high-end amps they offer sound great, but you will certainly pay top dollar for it.

I might also add that Rudistor has very poor representation on Head-Fi, with SovKiller burying the brand's name in the mud on many occasions. Combine this with the unspoken conglomeration that has appeared between Rudistor and Ultrasone, and this is one pairing I'd like to avoid.

Anyhow, my two cents. I wish you luck with your search and decision, and hope you enjoy your next amp







.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


It's a thread dedicated to praising one brand - you'll never find any criticism in there. These dedicated threads have popped up for every brand under the sun, and they are all the same. Perhaps I might have been overly-blunt in my opinion of Rudistor, but that does not change the fact that I will never purchase anything from them. In terms of value, Singlepower and Eddie Current seem to offer the best price vs. performance ratio out of all of the high-tier brands. I would rate Rudistor as one of the lowest. Perhaps the high-end amps they offer sound great, but you will certainly pay top dollar for it.

I might also add that Rudistor has very poor representation on Head-Fi, with SovKiller burying the brand's name in the mud on many occasions. Combine this with the unspoken conglomeration that has appeared between Rudistor and Ultrasone, and this is one pairing I'd like to avoid.

Anyhow, my two cents. I wish you luck with your search and decision, and hope you enjoy your next amp







.


I feel like I just got excited about a set of Bose Cans.









At $800, the NX 03 does not look bad. I don't want another tube amp. I'm buying a tube DAC.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I feel like I just got excited about a set of Bose Cans.









At $800, the NX 03 does not look bad. I don't want another tube amp. I'm buying a tube DAC.


S1rrah has loved his MDHT Paradisea; that is a solid DAC to consider.

For your price range, the Beta22 is one of the best solid state amps out there. It's DIY, and getting one commissioned for $800 might be tough, but with a larger budget around 4 digits you won't find many amps (tubes included) that are better.


----------



## Gollie

We'll have to continue this later this evening...

After reading most of the rants in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/new...-state-322097/

I think that the amp would be pretty good. In the $800 price range, I don't think I will find anything else? My wife is already going to kill me for spending so much on MORE electronic toys.


----------



## Namrac

Also, a little tube on tube never hurt anyone.


----------



## soloz2

for the $750-1000 SS amp, I'd get a Beta22


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd send rockhoppper audio an email, he just remade the site and I can't find them anymore, but he used to have some prebuilt B22s for sale, and I know hes done them... maybe ask him for a quote...


----------



## Gollie

I don't want to build an amp. From what I have been reading, they are expensive and complicated. $700 if I don't make any mistakes and well over $1000 if I start to mess things up along the way. For that much money, i'll buy an amp.

Any other suggestions for $800? (the upgrade cycle is not so much fun all the sudden)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I don't want to build an amp. From what I have been reading, they are expensive and complicated. $700 if I don't make any mistakes and well over $1000 if I start to mess things up along the way. For that much money, i'll buy an amp.

Any other suggestions for $800? (the upgrade cycle is not so much fun all the sudden)


yeah, buy a used one.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Any other suggestions for $800? (the upgrade cycle is not so much fun all the sudden)


I hate to say this, because it makes me look somewhat like a snob if you understand where I am coming from with this point of view. You have been mislead Gollie, by a few people and resources that are completely devoid of objectivity. No, I am not saying that everyone and everything is like this, but there are without a doubt people who subside in our favorite resource that are really putting a damper on the honesty and integrity of the hobby.

What you need to do - and I understand the difficulty of this - is attend a meet at some point. I just cannot stress enough how much help it will be for you; discovering what you like, what you don't like, the nuances of rigs, hanging with people and getting a sense of how they handle things, etc. It is really a terrific experience that will develop and shape your own sense of how you best enjoy music.

It is perfectly alright to buy components blindly without hearing them first. Hell, I've done so twice with expensive amps. The difference is that I know what I'm looking for, I know that I cannot enjoy music without tubes sitting in my rig. It is so very hard to know what you want when you are listening to the opinions of others, and who knows how biased and misinforming they really may be.

One last thing - in the face of poor resources, I speak for everyone here when I say that this club will always try to remain objectified and true. I might be blunt, but only on the basis of what I have seen and heard. A brand like Rudistor has so much bad news surrounding that I feel obligated to mention it to you, for fear of you being mislead or disappointed with a purchase. It is better to get frustrated before making a purchase instead of after. If anyone believes I can improve my recommendations or comments, please let me know. It is very important to me that this club remain as dignified and respectful as it always has been.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I hate to say this, because it makes me look somewhat like a snob if you understand where I am coming from with this point of view. You have been mislead Gollie, by a few people and resources that are completely devoid of objectivity. No, I am not saying that everyone and everything is like this, but there are without a doubt people who subside in our favorite resource that are really putting a damper on the honesty and integrity of the hobby.

What you need to do - and I understand the difficulty of this - is attend a meet at some point. I just cannot stress enough how much help it will be for you; discovering what you like, what you don't like, the nuances of rigs, hanging with people and getting a sense of how they handle things, etc. It is really a terrific experience that will develop and shape your own sense of how you best enjoy music.

It is perfectly alright to buy components blindly without hearing them first. Hell, I've done so twice with expensive amps. The difference is that I know what I'm looking for, I know that I cannot enjoy music without tubes sitting in my rig. It is so very hard to know what you want when you are listening to the opinions of others, and who knows how biased and misinforming they really may be.


I think there is a meet in Houston next Saturday. I'm going to try to make it.


----------



## soloz2

I honestly would not recommend spending near or over $1k on a component without hearing it first.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I honestly would not recommend spending near or over $1k on a component without hearing it first.


It depends on the situation, but generally I would agree.

Sometimes listening first is impossible. It is possible to run a well-educated risk, but again this is dependent on other variables.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I think there is a meet in Houston next Saturday. I'm going to try to make it.


Definitely a meet. With some really fine gear showing up (some of it donated by vendors).

PM Orcin ... at last check, I think he'd stopped taking new attendee requests.

He and I co-organized the meet so let me know if I need to put in a word for your.

Best.

.joel


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Definitely a meet. With some really fine gear showing up (some of it donated by vendors).

PM Orcin ... at last check, I think he'd stopped taking new attendee requests.

He and I co-organized the meet so let me know if I need to put in a word for your.

Best.

.joel


You guys are having the meet about 10 minutes from my house. I would love to come. I just sent him a PM on Head-Fi.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hope you make it gollie, i have been wanting to make one for a while.
Soloz, give me a heads up on next Toronto meet?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hope you make it gollie, i have been wanting to make one for a while.
Soloz, give me a heads up on next Toronto meet?









I think he's going to be able to just squeak in ...


----------



## Gollie

Sigh...

Decisions Decisions...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
hope you make it gollie, i have been wanting to make one for a while.
Soloz, give me a heads up on next Toronto meet?









not sure when that will be. Hopefully there will be a Rochester meet soon


----------



## NFF

speaking of meets dose anybody know if there are any around winnipeg?


----------



## Gollie

After spending some time with my amp last night I have decided to stick with a Tube setup. Now to find a Singlepower...

Ordering a MPX3 new seems to be taking a LONG time. If you guys see one either on Head-fi, Ebay or otherwise, please let me know.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
After spending some time with my amp last night I have decided to stick with a Tube setup. Now to find a Singlepower...

Ordering a MPX3 new seems to be taking a LONG time. If you guys see one either on Head-fi, Ebay or otherwise, please let me know.

yeah, I wouldn't advise ordering new...

Mcalister audio has some very nice stuff, check them out.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
After spending some time with my amp last night I have decided to stick with a Tube setup. Now to find a Singlepower...

Ordering a MPX3 new seems to be taking a LONG time. If you guys see one either on Head-fi, Ebay or otherwise, please let me know.

The guy "wareagle" something the other, one of the "exhibitors" at the Houston Head-fi meet will be selling a couple of the singlepower amps that he's bringing. I've already PM'd him about one ... but it will take a serious "wow" moment over my stello to make me drop the 500 bucks for it.

I'm also looking forward to hearing the Woo amps that are being donated for the meet. Don't know anything about them but they look sweet.

I emailed "Mouse" at MHDT Labs last night inquiring whether or not we could have a Havana DAC sent for demo purposes. I'm wanting to hear that sucka real bad. It's basically an OPAMPLESS Paradisea+.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
...but it will take a serious "wow" moment over my stello to make me drop the 500 bucks for it.











I'll be on the lookout for any and all Singlepowers, Gollie.


----------



## Namrac

Well both Schubie's MKII and my MPX3 are in the mail, and we should both be receiving our respective packages by the end of the week. I'm pretty pumped to see Toasteramp sitting on my desk.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Well both Schubie's MKII and my MPX3 are in the mail, and we should both be receiving our respective packages by the end of the week. I'm pretty pumped to see Toasteramp sitting on my desk.









Tyler hasn't told me if he's shipped or not yet









Anyways I'm learning towards having a millet min built for me and a have a few questions for you guys. [1] Would a MM's total price give me same or better performance than say a LDMKII? [2] What should I get in a MM? I'm only gonna spend 200$ to get the thing built [parts+labor], is that reasonable? I don't need a dac, all I need is RCA in and 1/4" out.

Or should I just stick with another tube amp. I can go up to 230$ but that's pushin it since I just bought all my other gear. Ill be using these with my D2000's, ipod, and my custom LOD/RCA.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im very excited








and the adapter found
http://www.neutrik.com/fl/en/audio/2...-R_detail.aspx
would not work to conect normal componets would it?

thats the patch cable i use at work and could probably snag one once i have the amp and get a dac, but i dont think it would work


----------



## Namrac

What are you trying to adapt?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nothing at the moment, but once i get the MKII and a dac, it will likely just be for 1/4" to 1/4"


----------



## phospholipid

gollie, i just got a email from beyer. the 30$ pads fit the DT770's too. whats the difference between the 45$ leather pads and the 30$ leatherette pads?


----------



## Namrac

One's leather, one's leatherette?

Real Leather allllways > Fake leather


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
One's leather, one's leatherette?

Real Leather allllways > Fake leather

*** is leathertte? I was just assuming that means female leather








sonic wise, i mean whats the diff? jacob, you know?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sonic wise should be nothing.
comfort and durablity, leather is way better then leatherette (its a kind of fake leather, usually a type of pvc covering)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leatherette


----------



## Siorai

Heya guys.

RP-DH1200 Technics here <3


----------



## NFF

wile on the topic of DT leather pads would they fit a pair of A700?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
sonic wise should be nothing.
comfort and durablity, leather is way better then leatherette (its a kind of fake leather, usually a type of pvc covering)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leatherette

i assumed such, i thought i'd hit you guys up to see if i was missing something. i'm gonna try out the leather pads to see if they really do clean up the bass like it was said, if not, i'll just sell them on Head-fi.also, all the girlies love the feel of leather.

"hey baby, why dont you try on my new headphones? yeeeaahhh thats real leather. yeah those tubes are warm. what's that? you wanna go out to dinner?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
wile on the topic of DT leather pads would they fit a pair of A700?

No, you'd have to get the ATH leather pads that come with the W5000's [im pretty sure its the W5000's], as they have the same cup build, just different covering [cloth vs leather]

http://www.audiocubes2.com/brand/Aud...9cde7aaff4532c down towards the bottom, and they aint cheap.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
wile on the topic of DT leather pads would they fit a pair of A700?

hmm, i wouldnt think so.
the dts are big, but iirc the a700s are still quite a bit larger.


----------



## NFF

well the fabric pad aprently fit on k240s and they seem to be the same size as the A700's *shrugs* ok if the leather pads dont fit will the fabric ones be more of a chance of fitting.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i was just making an educated guess (a poor one at that) i would wait for other peoples input on it before you jump to any conclusions.


----------



## NFF

yea. but as said before xinoxide has a pair of 240's with cloth beyer pads on them. *it would be nice if the leather ones would fit because of the better seal than cloth.* lol putting a pair of L3k pads on would be heaven if they were a little thicker.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i was just making an educated guess (a poor one at that) i would wait for other peoples input on it before you jump to any conclusions.

re-read my last post, the infos at the bottom + a link.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thanks for the info


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I emailed "Mouse" at MHDT Labs last night inquiring whether or not we could have a Havana DAC sent for demo purposes. I'm wanting to hear that sucka real bad. It's basically an OPAMPLESS Paradisea+.

Have you heard back from this guy? I have been trying to contact him about a Paradisea+ for 2 days now.


----------



## Rino

just got my new HD555s update me plz thanks


----------



## Gollie

Well, I have a surprise for the club that I won't reveal until it arrives...

All I can say is that my wife is going to K I L L me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i hate secrets >.<


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i hate secrets >.<

he bought U2. Yes, the band.


----------



## Gollie

Monster Cables have to go...finally.

I need one set of new RCA's (1.5m). I think the BJC I have running from the sound card is still good.


----------



## soloz2

just got home from work and am enjoying some music and Jameson


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
just got home from work and am enjoying some music and Jameson

This post symbolizes our group.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
This post symbolizes our group.









I think that's why I was nominated president


----------



## TheLegend

Drinking and Hi-Fi. What could be better?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Drinking and OCN. What could be better?









corrected


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Drinking and Hi-Fi. What could be better?









Hey you, hows my amp doin'







?

Barnacles I'm third in line for the HD580's on head-fi :[


----------



## Gollie

New DAC: Ordered
Birth DAC power cable: Ordered
New Amp: Ordered
RCA's: Specing w/ Soloz and soon to be ordered
New Can's: *Scratches Head*

DT880's or HD-650's or possible Denon D2000?
I definitely want them to feel like an upgrade over my current Beyer's.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
DT880's or HD-650's or possible Denon D2000?

That would depend on what sort of sound you are looking for and which particular DAC and amp you've ordered







.

Congrats btw







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

yep, i think your going to have to fill us in on your amp and DAC before we can make any recomendations


----------



## Gollie

I'm terrible at keeping secrets! That and I'm to giddy to sit still.

Amp: Singlepower MPX3 SLAM
DAC: MHDT Paradisea+


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

oh dear....how did your better half that it?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm terrible at keeping secrets! That and I'm to giddy to sit still.

Amp: Singlepower MPX3 SLAM
DAC: MHDT Paradisea+











You bought the MPX3 used I assume? Is it the new-style black chassis? Any upgrades inside with the exception of 5687 adapters, etc.?

Curiosity killed the cat, but I don't give a damn







.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









You bought the MPX3 used I assume? Is it the new-style black chassis? Any upgrades inside with the exception of 5687 adapters, etc.?

Curiosity killed the cat, but I don't give a damn







.

I bought it new from Mikhail. He had them in stock and the upgrade is supposed to take 7-10 days to ship (I have read the long lead threads). I hope to have it in 2 weeks.

I has the (reading from his description) Solen upgrade, revised circuitry, now including four filtration stages and the SE model power supply circuitry. I then added the SLAM upgrade and cut myself off.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I bought it new from Mikhail. He had them in stock and the upgrade is supposed to take 7-10 days to ship (I have read the long lead threads). I hope to have it in 2 weeks.

I has the (reading from his description) Solen upgrade, revised circuitry, now including four filtration stages and the SE model power supply circuitry. I then added the SLAM upgrade and cut myself off.











I wouldn't count on the two weeks thing bro. Wouldn't count on it at all.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I bought it new from Mikhail. He had them in stock and the upgrade is supposed to take 7-10 days to ship (I have read the long lead threads). I hope to have it in 2 weeks.

I has the (reading from his description) Solen upgrade, revised circuitry, now including four filtration stages and the SE model power supply circuitry. I then added the SLAM upgrade and cut myself off.

Well... yeah, hopefully it will show up in a timely matter. Mikhail is notorious for holding out months and months and months, so be prepared for the worst ahead of time. His worst stalling seems to occur with transactions that involve someone sending an already-purchased amp back to him for new upgrades, not someone purchasing a new component to begin with, so that is a positive note.

Good luck, let us know when stuff comes in







.


----------



## phospholipid

so im this close *holds fingers up* to getting some HD580's for 165 shipped mint.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Have you heard back from this guy? I have been trying to contact him about a Paradisea+ for 2 days now.

No. Haven't heard back from him. Ebay usually has a Paradisea+ up. But it sounds like your already in bizness. Enjoy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I bought it new from Mikhail. He had them in stock and the upgrade is supposed to take 7-10 days to ship (I have read the long lead threads). I hope to have it in 2 weeks.

I has the (reading from his description) Solen upgrade, revised circuitry, now including four filtration stages and the SE model power supply circuitry. I then added the SLAM upgrade and cut myself off.

BTW Gollie ...

That's going to be a hugely configurable setup.

The Paradisea+ stock OPAMP LM4562 will most likely be the best bet when using the PPX since the LM4562 is just about the most detailed and resolving OPAMP I've heard in my own Paradisea+.

Also, I highly recommend the Bendix 2C51 tube for your Paradisea as, again, it's at the detailed end of those tubes available for the Paradisea+ but at the same time, throwing the most impressive soundstage and overall tone across all frequencies.

Some random thoughts.

Be sure to post buckets once you get things set up. That's going to be a lush, wide and lovely sounding setup I bet.

Can't wait to hear the PPX3 that wareagle is bringing to the houston meet.


----------



## Namrac

Speaking of which, s1rrah, I'm still up for that trade you mentioned a while back, if you're still interested.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Speaking of which, s1rrah, I'm still up for that trade you mentioned a while back, if you're still interested.









Def. But will take time. Perhaps sometime after the new year. I'm going to be seriously considering upgrading my Stello HP100 to a tube amp (either Woo 6SE or a Emmeline Raptor or a PPX3) ... but am going to be nitpicking for sure).

As I've said, it'll take a similar WOW moment as I experienced when comparing my old portable to the Stello HP100 to actually make me upgrade (I consider it a slim chance) ... but want the Paradisea on hand for my listening tests over the next few months.

I'll PM you when I'm ready to release my deathgrip on it.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Soloz, Aura and others ....

Have you guys had chance to hear this amp?

Have you read anything postitive or negative about it?

...

Woo 6 SE

...










...

I'm loving the design ... (sucker for black) ...

There's going to be one at the Houston meet which I'm going to be spending some serious time with but thought I'd inquire as to any of your experience with it ...

???

...

thanks.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
@ Soloz, Aura and others ....

Have you guys had chance to hear this amp?

Have you read anything postitive or negative about it?

Haven't heard a Woo myself, but I will say that this brand was on my relatively short list of amps-to-consider before I bought the Moth.

While Woo doesn't seem to carry a huge amount of value for what you pay, the amps still look very solid and certainly have made a splash of late.

Anywho, sorry I couldn't be much help. Hard to say much without having heard it of course. They do seem to have great quality and great service to go along with the product







.

Looking forward to your impressions of it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

You can add me to the list. I now have Shure E3 IEMs and HD555s


----------



## phospholipid

Just got my D2000's in the mail. Now I know what you guys are raving about. I had to fix the cups [hehe] and they sound excellent. Now, I just need to fix the headband [hehe] and I'll be set.

Their leather pads are 10x more amazing than I thought. Some of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable headphones I ever purchased.

Oh, and I just sent payment on the HD580's. Those babies are mine!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Just got my D2000's in the mail. Now I know what you guys are raving about. I had to fix the cups [hehe] and they sound excellent. Now, I just need to fix the headband [hehe] and I'll be set.

Their leather pads are 10x more amazing than I thought. Some of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable headphones I ever purchased.

Oh, and I just sent payment on the HD580's. Those babies are mine!

Indeed. We are all so gloriously ill.










(congrats on the cans)


----------



## NFF

damn you guys keep makeing me want to get new stuff when i cant afford it. lol


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Just got my D2000's in the mail. Now I know what you guys are raving about. I had to fix the cups [hehe] and they sound excellent. Now, I just need to fix the headband [hehe] and I'll be set.

Their leather pads are 10x more amazing than I thought. Some of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable headphones I ever purchased.

Oh, and I just sent payment on the HD580's. Those babies are mine!

There must be something in the water!

I just sent in the payment on my new HD650 w/ Zu Mobius cable.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
damn you guys keep makeing me want to get new stuff when i cant afford it. lol









In the next week or so there will be a Darkvoice 336i (w/ extra tubes) up in the FS thread.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Indeed. We are all so gloriously ill.








(congrats on the cans)

Soloz is getting his new amp/got his new amp.
Aura's getting his moth amp.
Nammy's getting the single power.
PWN is got his MKII.
I'm getting Legends MKIII in the mail [very very soon!], HD580s, and I just got my DT770's and D2000's.
Legend is in the market for a new amp.
You're attending the meet in houston
Gollie just got the paradisea+singlepower+HD650's
And...shiz bought some more D2000's LOL

It's a good month indeed for the headphone club, good month indeed!

More on the D2000's:
I repaired the back of the cups super easy, the only thing I need to do is replace the headband connection to the cans, and this is proving much more difficult that it seems. No one, not even denon will sell me the part seperately, so I either have to [a] ship the headphones out to denon and pay the 55$ EVEN THOUGH nothings wrong with them, for diagnostic fees, and than pay for the part or * jimmyrig the headphones by drilling out the hold screw and than creating a "new" joint.

the images pop, so click for much bigger images!


These headphones sound incredibly smooth, laid back and warm, but clean. The bass is a whole other experience to my DT770's, which have more umph, but these are much better for lying down and enjoying some Portishead. Pics soon of the broken joint!*


----------



## NFF

phospolipid have you checked the markl thread on how to dissasemble and reasemble/repair dennons?
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/how...0-mods-299627/


----------



## Namrac

SP is mine. Had a problem with one of the SLAM adapters, so I'm stuck with using all 6SN7's for a little while, but it's still amazing. Letting it warm up now, the wait is killing me.


----------



## NFF

are those HUMONGOUS blue things caps? wow.


----------



## Aura

*breathes sigh of relief*

Sean will explain later, but we had a nerve-wracking past hour.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Def. But will take time. Perhaps sometime after the new year. I'm going to be seriously considering upgrading my Stello HP100 to a tube amp (either Woo 6SE or a Emmeline Raptor or a PPX3) ... but am going to be nitpicking for sure).

As I've said, it'll take a similar WOW moment as I experienced when comparing my old portable to the Stello HP100 to actually make me upgrade (I consider it a slim chance) ... but want the Paradisea on hand for my listening tests over the next few months.

I'll PM you when I'm ready to release my deathgrip on it.










It's a race to see who can find a Bendix 6385 tube the fastest...

Seems like everyone has a death grip on them atm.


----------



## Namrac

Long story short, and casualty count:

One dead SLAM adapter
One dead left-channel driver in HD580
One plastic cup I destroyed in a fit of anger.

I put in a slam adapter incorrectly, heard a popping sound, and the left channel no longer worked. Freaked out talking to Aura and Lipid for a while, eventually listened to my headphones on the laptop, which let me figure out that the HD580s were the problem.

However, the MPX3 that I thought I had killed is fine, working great. $70 to fix the headphones is a much easier pill to swallow.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Long story short, and casualty count:

One dead SLAM adapter
One dead left-channel driver in HD580
One plastic cup I destroyed in a fit of anger.

I put in a slam adapter incorrectly, heard a popping sound, and the left channel no longer worked. Freaked out talking to Aura and Lipid for a while, eventually listened to my headphones on the laptop, which let me figure out that the HD580s were the problem.

However, the MPX3 that I thought I had killed is fine, working great. $70 to fix the headphones is a much easier pill to swallow.

thank god for 15$ sony headphones, eh?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

woa, i think i would have :turd: myself


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 







woa, i think i would have :turd: myself

Ditto!


----------



## phospholipid

My mkiii came today!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
My mkiii came today!

It's going to be a good weekend!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


It's going to be a good weekend!


you're tellin me! but my custom cable didnt come today like my guy said it would :[ so i have my DT's and my D2K's [i fixed them today







] and NO RCA CABLE!!!! :[


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


It's a race to see who can find a Bendix 6385 tube the fastest...


So you've seen my WTB thread at Head-fi?










On another note ...

My friend "Orcin" at head-fi said to let you know he can sell you a near NOS WE396A tube for around 25 bucks if you want it. That's a kick arse price, BTW for a tube that generally sells for 50 bucks plus in the NOS realm. Said tube has about 200 or so hours on it at this point, I'd reckon.

I sold it to him about two weeks ago (we met at the HWY59 South Fry's) because I liked the Tung Sol 396A tube a bit better.

PM him at head-fi if your interested.

Just a heads up.

It's a good tube to have in your Paradisea arsenal.

Very "liquid" and warm. Takes some of the detail out of the mix but replaces it with typical tube "smoothing of the edges".

I stick mostly to my Bendix 2C51 at the moment ... but for certain sessions I like the 396A varieties warmth.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Gollie:










...

Tubeworld.com has a cryo treated NOS Bendix 6385 for sale for the rather insane price of 375.00 US:

https://www.tubeworld.com/6005.htm

...

Search that page on, "6385" and you'll find it.

Considering I've passed on opps to pay 80 bucks for the same tube in the past ...

I'm certainly not going to spend that sort of money on a Bendix 6385 but maybe your crazy enough too.



So, FYI to you (and anyone else looking for the much bally-hood Bendix 6385 tube).

I am only the messenger.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm certainly not going to spend that sort of money on a Bendix 6385 but ...


Oh dear lord.

But I did, anyway.

As I've said myself on several occasions ...

"This is a certain sickness."


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Oh dear lord.

But I did, anyway.

As I've said myself on several occasions ...

"This is a certain sickness."





















Congrats on the hella-expensive tube.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Oh dear lord.

But I did, anyway.

As I've said myself on several occasions ...

"This is a certain sickness."











After my week of splurging, I think i'll pass. I just send my payment to Soloz so the only think left up upgrade is my soundcard and maybe the BJC IC going from my PC to the DAC. I'll wait to see how everything sounds before I drop another $400. I'm going to pick up a Bendix 2C51 for now and wait for a 6385 to pop up on Head Fi. or Ebay.

You'll have to let us know if the tube is worth the money.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


After my week of splurging, I think i'll pass. I just send my payment to Soloz so the only think left up upgrade is my soundcard and maybe the BJC IC going from my PC to the DAC. I'll wait to see how everything sounds before I drop another $400. I'm going to pick up a Bendix 2C51 for now and wait for a 6385 to pop up on Head Fi. or Ebay.

You'll have to let us know if the tube is worth the money.


The Bendix 2C51 is a winner for sure. Worth every penny.

The 6385 I'm getting next week? Realistically? Def not worth 375. Soundwise? Might be a tad better than the 2C51.

Bragging rights? Priceless.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


More on the D2000's:
I repaired the back of the cups super easy, the only thing I need to do is replace the headband connection to the cans, and this is proving much more difficult that it seems. No one, not even denon will sell me the part seperately, so I either have to [a] ship the headphones out to denon and pay the 55$ EVEN THOUGH nothings wrong with them, for diagnostic fees, and than pay for the part or * jimmyrig the headphones by drilling out the hold screw and than creating a "new" joint.

*
*
*
*
**
I just threaded a new screw hole when mine broke. The advantage to this is it costs nothing if you can find someone with the tool to do it or have it yourself, and if it ever breaks again, just get another screw from the hardware store or whever for a cent or two instead being out another $55. The only disadvantage I've noticed is the headphone cup now rotates 360 degrees, which can cause the cable to get twisted up.*


----------



## s1rrah

Thank the heavens!

I forgot I had put a hold on the credit card associated with my paypal account and therefore the tube purchase couldn't go through (tubeworld emailed me today).

I'm a bit relieved as it was a stupid impulse buy.

Much better to hold out and find one for 80 to 100 ish.

<shwew!>


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I just threaded a new screw hole when mine broke. The advantage to this is it costs nothing if you can find someone with the tool to do it or have it yourself, and if it ever breaks again, just get another screw from the hardware store or whever for a cent or two instead being out another $55. The only disadvantage I've noticed is the headphone cup now rotates 360 degrees, which can cause the cable to get twisted up.


Yeah an update on those for me:

I drilled out the joint and Tapped it so that I could stick a machine screw in it. Now it sits on my head perfectly. Can you imagine? D2000's for 40$ shipped + 1 dollar in screws. Hahahaha.

HD580's with 650 pads being sent on monday! To bad my cable didn't come today so I have to wait 2 MORE days to use my MKIII!!!!


----------



## Aura

Two Three things worth noting today:

My GoVibe USB DAC is up for sale on Head Fi. It is absolutely perfect for laptops, which obviously cannot support a soundcard. Yes, this will sound a great deal better than onboard audio from a laptop. Lmk if interested, but make it quick, at this price stuff gets eaten up quickly.

The Moth shipped yesterday, so in less than a week I should be listening to it. Yay







.

Joel - congrats on selling the Elite finally







.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Yeah an update on those for me:

I drilled out the joint and Tapped it so that I could stick a machine screw in it. Now it sits on my head perfectly. Can you imagine? D2000's for 40$ shipped + 1 dollar in screws. Hahahaha.

HD580's with 650 pads being sent on monday! To bad my cable didn't come today so I have to wait 2 MORE days to use my MKIII!!!!

















why dont you do a cheap diy cable for now till your good one comes in?


----------



## Duckydude

I'm thinking about getting the 600ohm version of the DT880 to upgrade from my 250ohm DT880's. What do you guys think







?


----------



## phospholipid

D2000's vs DT 770 Pro 80's, Some quick thoughts:

Now, as most of you know I like my music warm and full of bass. I just recieved my DT's and D2000's this week. I have finally let the DT's burn in and the D2000's were previously burned in. The first things I noticed about these cans were.

- The D2000's were smooth, really smooth.
- The DT's had a thicker, boomier, sound.
- The D2000's were much more balanced, not as suppressing.
- The DT's mid's were smoothered.

I love both of the signature sounds. When I listen to songs that I want a thick, hard boom and beat, I pop on my DT's. They don't leak nearly as much sound as The D2000's. The D2000's are incredibly smooth, laid back, compared too the DT's rambunctious deep sound. The D2000's do very well with all my Post-Rock/Ambient tracks, and the DT's with gaming and electronica. Daft Punk/Justice were made for the DT's where as Ratatat/The Album Leaf float on with the D2000's. The DT's flounder on the detail of the mids and highs, were the D2000's have a healthy balance.The DT's are not as comfortable, but are still nice on the ears and head. The D2000's are some of the softest pads I've felt, sometimes I forget their on my head. ON a side note :I thought the D2000's were bottoming out on the hard hitting songs, turns out my laptops 3.5mm jack is cracked and giving distortion to each set of cans.

Over all, I prefer the D2000's for all around music listening. Too bad for their horrible leaking, or I'd wear them to school. The DT's make great cans for movies and gaming, for those intense, gratifying explosions you can feel in your spine. I'd write more, but you've guys have heard enough of both of these cans. Next week I get my HD580's, and we'll see how the crisp, punchy bass stacks up!


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Hmm, Interesting quick review on the DT's vs. D2000's. Looking forward to them vs. the 580's.


----------



## Marin

I've been using my AD700's a lot, like these are definitely burnt in. So what should I buy now?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I've been using my AD700's a lot, like these are definitely burnt in. So what should I buy now?


Check out this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...lain-amps.html and check out my comments. your next step would be a desktop amp, but unless you're running FLAC files and are really picky about music, your ADs+X-Fi are a pretty awesome set up [for a gamer/average user that is].

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Hmm, Interesting quick review on the DT's vs. D2000's. Looking forward to them vs. the 580's.


Aura's comments in your other thread are spot on. The mids are not forward and there's no symbilance like with ATH-A700's. The mids and highs are excellent, but not overwhelming or too detailed/forward. The HD580's are suppose to be much crisper, and developed in sound, punchier. I'll tell you how that goes. On a side note, I have a huge head, tons of hair, and I NEVER get sweaty with my D2000's, and I live in San Diego, where is 75+ degrees at night.

Also, I just got a Little-Dot MKIII in the mail friday. I waiting for my custom cable to come in on Monday, and I'll let you know the synergy of the D2000's with the MKIII, but also remember that I have upgraded tubes in my MKIII [although I think the HD580's will have more synergy in my bets].


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Check out this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...lain-amps.html and check out my comments. your next step would be a desktop amp, but unless you're running FLAC files and are really picky about music, your ADs+X-Fi are a pretty awesome set up [for a gamer/average user that is].


So I read that.

I do listen to my music in FLAC and also game (I listen to music a lot more), so would a DAC or an amp better?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


So I read that.

I do listen to my music in FLAC and also game (I listen to music a lot more), so would a DAC or an amp better?


If you got a DAC you'd be bypassing your sound card altogether.
An amp I would say is the better choice. That way, you'd get even better sound, than if you wanted to go the extra mile with a DAC, you could sell your X-Fi and get the DAC. You X-Fi has a pretty good output as it is.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


If you got a DAC you'd be bypassing your sound card altogether.
An amp I would say is the better choice. That way, you'd get even better sound, than if you wanted to go the extra mile with a DAC, you could sell your X-Fi and get the DAC. You X-Fi has a pretty good output as it is.


Ok, what headphone amp would you recommend then?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Ok, what headphone amp would you recommend then?


You'd have to hit up Soloz for that answer. He's more of the ATH wiz [out of all of us, Namrac and I dislike ATH's], or Aura, he's excellent with amps of any shape and color. But also depends on how much you're willing to spend, the music you like, and does it need to be portable? Desktop amps are an exceptional value to portable amps and usually sound better as well. For a 150$ desktop amp you can get what a 300$+ portable amp does.

Post what you're looking for and how much you wanna spend, and they'll help you out!


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


You'd have to hit up Soloz for that answer. He's more of the ATH wiz [out of all of us, Namrac and I dislike ATH's], or Aura, he's excellent with amps of any shape and color. But also depends on how much you're willing to spend, the music you like, and does it need to be portable? Desktop amps are an exceptional value to portable amps and usually sound better as well. For a 150$ desktop amp you can get what a 300$+ portable amp does.


Just a desktop amp.

I'll PM Soloz or Aura tomorrow (or maybe they'll see my post first tomorrow), thanks for the help. + rep


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Just a desktop amp.

I'll PM Soloz or Aura tomorrow (or maybe they'll see my post first tomorrow), thanks for the help. + rep


maybe you should post instead of PM.... that's why my PM box is often near full when it can hold 2k messages!









for ATH cans, I've never been a big proponent. Some of their higher end cans are nice, and I would pair them with tubes. I've only owned one pair of ATH cans, a pair of A700's that I bought when I downgraded my DT770's. I've really only used them with tube amps, a couple different Millet Maxes and a couple different SP amps.

For cheap, they were alright with my PIMETA when I had it, and there is a brand new desktop amp to market that I think will be a nice pair, but there are a few rough edges I want to make sure are worked out before I recommend the amp to anyone.

Honestly, it really depends on your price range. I'm thinking the new Millet Hybrid MiniMax would be a no-brainer. I'll be building myself one and have been contemplating just buying parts to build 4-5 and then selling them. It's been tweaked a little more than the regular Max so for a standard BJC build it should be slightly better, but it lacks the configurability of the regular Max. For example, I could not build a miniMax like my current Max (Mosfet output, Opti-Vol, pre-amp out, toroidal ps)


----------



## s1rrah

Question for any seasoned tube veterans out there:

So my recent and flagrant purchase of a 375 dollar Bendix 6385 tube fell through. The card (thankfully) was declined ... I forgot I had put a hold on that Amex card.

Anyway. I'm glad as, after the fact, I considered it pretty stupid to spend so much on a tube I could find for much less elsewhere.

That said ...

There's a guy wanting to sell me a "supposed" Bendix 6385 "white box" tube for 90 bucks or so.

Only thing is ... (and he commented on this as well) ... the Bendix logo that is screen printed on the tube is different than the typical Bendix logo ...

See the below photo.

The tube in question is the tube in the middle (the one at far right has the standard Bendix logo on it while the one in the middle features a logo I've never seen before):

...










...

So have any of you tube experts ever seen a Bendix logo like that?

I would like to purchase from this guy but I'm just not sure about that middle tube ...

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So have any of you tube experts ever seen a Bendix logo like that?

I would like to purchase from this guy but I'm just not sure about that middle tube ...

Thanks for any input.


Branding with tubes is, for like of better terms, is chaotic and random. There are a huge number of tubes out there with different brandings on them, and more often than not they were all made by the same few manufacturers.

I wouldn't worry about the style of the brand name on the bottle. I have a wide variety of Tung Sol labels in numerous styles (5687 for starters), but they are all the same thing.

Marin - I have only listed to one Audio Technica thus far (ESW9), so I really do not have firsthand experience for recommending a proper amp. I can mention a few of the standard budget kings though, such as:

- Millet Min (Starving Student)

- Little Dot 1+

- Little Dot MKII

- PIMETA


----------



## soloz2

I would be more concerned about the style of tube construction than the printed label. I've purchased rebranded or tubes without labels before with confidence that I was getting what I wanted due to construction (ie getter style, clear top, color of the plate)

of course for more expensive tubes asking a second opinion is always a good idea. Of which, I cannot offer an educated opinion on the tube at hand.


----------



## Aura

Good point Jacob. That 6385 indeed looks to have the same plate construction, color of the plates, getter, etc.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Good point Jacob. That 6385 indeed looks to have the same plate construction, color of the plates, getter, etc.


Matter of fact ... the fellow _did_ specifically comment that he had inspected the typically branded Bendix tube with the differently branded tube and that they appeared structurally identical ...

May pick it up ...

Haven't decided.

Thanks for the input, though.


----------



## H3||scr3am

@Marin: if you're interested in some budget DIY setups I'd suggest a bantam DAC (inline or enclosed) with a Millet max Starving student, it'd be a great project, and in terms of construction they're fairly simple. But if you're not looking for tubes then I'd suggest making yourself a Mini^3.

@ S1rrah: get it, you're practically putting 285 back in your pocket...and think of the rarity...and the bragging rights









@ Soloz: any update on my MAX?


----------



## Chipp

Gah... The 0404 I'd been watching on fleabay is no longer available BIN.... :/


----------



## s1rrah

Some fun and interesting commentary on the origin of Bendix "Red Bank" tubes:

...
_
1. Intro
The fact is this: many NOS tubes have developed cult followings, because of the efforts of gurus to hype these tubes into godhood. Usually the tubes in question deserve the good reputation, especially given the poor quality of current Chinese tubes. So, consumers are exhorted to search out Tung-Sol 6550s, and Western Electric 300Bs, and Telefunken smooth-plate ECC83s, and a few other things. This has driven the prices of the things to outrageous levels.

There is a brand of tube that you have not heard of. It was introduced in the early 1950s, and was bought by virtually only one customer: the U.S. military. A few of the tube types this company made were commonly used in the electronics in early ICBM warheads. These tubes were used in missiles because they were the most rugged, overdesigned and extravagant tubes available. Their primary reason for existing was because the U.S. Air Force wanted super-tough tubes for use in missiles and avionics, in a steady supply. To win the Cold War, of course.

The identity of this mystery tube maker is so unexpected that tube "experts" will probably joke about it. But the fact is: these super-tubes were made by an obscure division of Bendix Aviation Corporation. The plant in which they were made was called Bendix Red Bank Division, Eatontown, New Jersey. Thus, they are called Red Bank tubes. Even though they were second-sourced by Tung-Sol and, later, Cetron, the "Red Bank" name sticks to all the special types in this series. You guitarists know what else was made in the Red Bank/Eatontown area.....yes, Danelectro guitars and amps. No doubt the Danelectro engineer knew about the Bendixes, but didn't dare specify such expensive tubes for guitar amps.

You have to look a bit askance at "tube experts" who try to tell you what the "best" tubes are. They are biased in favor of something, often something they themselves have a few hundred of, hidden in a closet. All bets are off when you bring up Red Bank tubes, because they ARE the best ever made- from the standpoint of reliability, consistency and physical toughness. And as far as I know, NOBODY is hoarding Red Bank tubes, certainly not like 300Bs or Tung-Sol 5881s. And please don't wave those cute RCA "Special Red" things at me. Good they may be, but next to Bendix Red Banks they seem like pale imitations.

Red Banks were NEVER used in audio equipment. All of them were originally versions of some commercial prototype, but usually used a nonstandard base pinout. In the advertisement shown here, most of the types available in 1955 are shown. Note the many versions of the 6X5 rectifer, but the few signal or power types. So, no equipment known is wired for them, except possibly some scrapped ballistic-missile assemblies rusting in a junkyard somewhere.

Those few types usable for audio-the 5992 beam tube, 6094 beam tube, 6384 beam tube, 6385 and 6900 dual medium-mu triodes-can be retrofitted to guitar amps and high-end equipment, by rewiring the sockets. I was able to borrow some from John Atwood for the tests below (many thanks, John)._

...

Complete article, here:

...

http://www.vacuumtube.com/issue5.htm


----------



## phospholipid

After a small fiasco, my Little-Dot should be operational in about 3 days.
The stock tubes were ran on the EF92 setting and the tubes are now worn. Thanks to David over at Little-Dot, we figured it out [with Prickly Petes help too!]. My custom cable comes in today [LOD to RCA], my HD580's come in Thursday-ish, along with my new stock tubes I picked up and 6C6Q tubes Tyler's being kind enough to send me :]!!!!

Ahhh, the waits gonna kill me. Again.


----------



## Namrac

Senn's backordered on both HD600 drivers and HD650 cables. :'(


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Senn's backordered on both HD600 drivers and HD650 cables. :'(

Let me see if I can work something out for you.


----------



## markatto

I've got both the Plantronics Gamecom (I love it, great deal) and Creative Fatl1ty (more comfortable, perhaps slightly better sound, but much worse mic and it keeps breaking)

I'm looking at Sennheiser or Denon in the not-so-distant future, though. If I don't blow my audio budget on a set of Z5500s


----------



## phospholipid

DOES ANYONE KNOW MATTS [Namrac's] ADDRESS!?!?!? PM IT TO ME QUICKLY!


----------



## Namrac

Scratch that, taken care of.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
The tube in question is the tube in the middle (the one at far right has the standard Bendix logo on it while the one in the middle features a logo I've never seen before):











He is trying to sell me the tube on the left. He does not know if it is an actual Bendix 6385 tube. I can't decide. It is a good price if it is a Bendix, but he said after he tried them out that the tube on the left sounded somewhat "different."

I might just hold out for a military boxed 6385 even though I might pay a little bit more for it.


----------



## Aura

The Moth is now in Illinois. Should be at my house on Thursday, and at my dorm on Friday. Starting to get antsy







.


----------



## Gollie

Anyone that has changed the pads on their DT770's please give me some tips. My pads were delivered today and I don't want to mess anything up when changing them out.

TIPS?!


----------



## Namrac

It's really easy. Pull the stock pads off, gently, and stretch the little rubber lip around the edge of the plastic with the new pads.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no amp today


----------



## Marin

I'm most likely going to get this for Hanukkah (don't have enough for it, lol): http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-Brand-New...QQcmdZViewItem

Also are there any mods I can do to my headphones (AD700's)?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


no amp today










It'll come, I believe this is business day 3 since I shipped. Patience, good sir.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


I'm most likely going to get this for Hanukkah (don't have enough for it, lol): http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2008-Brand-New...QQcmdZViewItem

Also are there any mods I can do to my headphones (AD700's)?


besides swapping pads for leathers and recabling, nah.

why the figaro and not a LDMKII or a Millet Min?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


It'll come, I believe this is business day 23 since I shipped. Patience, good sir.










patience is a virtue i do not have


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Anyone that has changed the pads on their DT770's please give me some tips. My pads were delivered today and I don't want to mess anything up when changing them out.

TIPS?!


carefully pull away and out in a circular motion, working your way all the way around.

received tracking information from av123 today


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


received tracking information from av123 today










Ooohhh, what did you order :O!?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Anyone that has changed the pads on their DT770's please give me some tips. My pads were delivered today and I don't want to mess anything up when changing them out.

TIPS?!


you gotta tell me how the pads feel/sound. i like the DT's stock pads, they're alright, but are the leathers softer to the touch/not as firm as the velors? the velors are to firm right now for my taste :\\\\\\\\


----------



## soloz2

leather is the only way to go with beyers.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


received tracking information from av123 today










Impressions when you get it por favor







.


----------



## phospholipid

Cables in! Now my C6Q6 tubes should come in the mail by thursday, and i'll have my LDMKIII up and running, cause i killed my stock 5654 tubes [dont ask]. My HD580's will also be in by thursday. thursday gonna be a great day.Man custom cable with the neurtik plugs is sexy. ITs RCA to LOD.

In a completely off topic note, i just spent the last 2 hours getting a back message on my friends bed while she straddled me. I am a happy camper.

LETS DRINK!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well i just called home from work to tell them i was not doing a double shift, and apparently a package got delivered, a rather heavy package, i wonder what that could be?


----------



## Gollie

HD650's and the Zu Mobius came in today!


----------



## s1rrah

Well all you freaks were getting all this sexy new gear ...

And I tell you, before this morning, I was feeling a bit left out.

My friend, "Mouse" at MHDT snuck me a Havana DAC for demo at the Houston Head-fi Meet.

This is the more expensive, OPAMP-free variant of the Paradisea+ that I already own.

I've been dieing to hear this DAC for months now!!:

...










...










...

I had no idea he was even sending it for demo.

I emailed him about a week ago but never heard anything back.

Just a knock on the door this morning and a rather pleasant surprise.

(I've heard legend of him telling similar past demo-unit recipients to "just keep it" ... but we'll see)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


(I've heard legend of him telling similar past demo-unit recipients to "just keep it" ... but we'll see)











than you'd sell your paradisea on the cheap? if so, dib dib dibs


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

my god they do make sexxi looking dacs.
cant wait to hear your impressions


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Well all you freaks were getting all this sexy new gear ...

And I tell you, before this morning, I was feeling a bit left out.

My friend, "Mouse" at MHDT snuck me a Havana DAC for demo at the Houston Head-fi Meet.

This is the more expensive, OPAMP-free variant of the Paradisea+ that I already own.

I've been dieing to hear this DAC for months now!!:

...










...










...

I had no idea he was even sending it for demo.

I emailed him about a week ago but never heard anything back.

Just a knock on the door this morning and a rather pleasant surprise.

(I've heard legend of him telling similar past demo-unit recipients to "just keep it" ... but we'll see)











I've got a work picnic on Saturday but I will be at the meet around 2ish. I can't wait to hear this one either. With all the money I spend last week I could not double the price of the Paradisea and go with the Havana.

It's a good looking unit that is for sure. What Zu power cable do you have there? Is that the "Birth?"


----------



## Eek

add me to owner of a HD555 too







just came in today.


----------



## phospholipid

Walking around campus with my D2000's on, I'm in heaven. 
To bad my ipods damn mini jack sucks donkey. Still, I'm in 
love with these cans, my DT770's haven't been getting any love.

The cables so long/stiff that i have to wrap it around my waist like a belt, people just stare at me while im chillin and walkin, radiohead FLAC/ALAC sounds AMAZING.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you sir need a LOD to a portable amp


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


you sir need a LOD to a portable amp










I have a good LOD, I just need a portable amp now :[
but I want an amp for work before I get an amp for school [I spend 24-30 hours plus at my desk, rest in the field]. I'm researching more into millet mins, I might even try to build one myself... but shhhh.

Tell us about your MKII! I got the wrong tubes in the mail so I wore them out cause the original owner had it on a different setting i had no idea, so I wanna hear your thoughts on your new MKII :] you gonna roll the tubes soon







?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

it just came today, im not going to be home for another hour and a half or so, ill be unpacking it as soon as i get home and let you know how it is.
and as rolling the tubes (swaping them correct?) im not really sure, Nam shipped them with a pair of upgraded tubes (i forget what ones exactly) and he is shipping me the originals to see how big of a differance a tube upgrade can make, if i deem it to be enough i will then look into further upgrades


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


it just came today, im not going to be home for another hour and a half or so, ill be unpacking it as soon as i get home and let you know how it is.
and as rolling the tubes (swaping them correct?) im not really sure, Nam shipped them with a pair of upgraded tubes (i forget what ones exactly) and he is shipping me the originals to see how big of a differance a tube upgrade can make, if i deem it to be enough i will then look into further upgrades











I think he got some mullards, but i have no idea. Get some EF92's







!

Edit: you're getting Mullard M8100 EF95s

Quote:



M8161 Mullards
6CQ6 Mullards
EF92 Amperex Bugle Boys
WMT W77s


Apparently, when you here the difference between stock [5654's I'm pretty sure for the MKII] and any upgraded tubes, you sh|t bricks.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats what i wanna hear!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


radiohead FLAC/ALAC sounds AMAZING.


I have some .vbr that I got from a friend and it sounds amazing. I need to get all the Radiohead CD's and .Flac all of them. I love that band...

Just off The Bends album or Paranoid Android from OK Computer are euphoric.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


thats what i wanna hear!










http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/lit...olling-276757/

50 some odd pages, of just MKIII tube talk [MKII uses the same EF95 and EF92 tubes]. Get reading!


----------



## Niko-Time

Try 2+2=5...sounds SEXY with headphones.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Gollie:

The power cord visible in that Havana shot is an Audio Arts Power 1.

...










...

I use the Birth on my Stello amp. The birth sounds sweet on the DAC as well but I like the Power 1 a bit more.

See you at the meet.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

well guys, MKII did make it today, but there is going to be a delay as one of the tubes (Mullard M8100s) broke while in transit, so i am looking for a new set of tubes, some recommendations would be appreciated and links as well as i have no idea where to get them


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
than you'd sell your paradisea on the cheap? if so, dib dib dibs

RE: Paradisea on the cheap and dibs ...










Well. To tell you the truth.

If this panned out to be another Shure Inc. type story (it's in the thread somewhere) ... but the jist of the story is that I got my old Shure SE530's for free...

If *that* happened?

Not only would I feel as though Leprechauns were visiting me at night or something ... putting something in my tea ... etc.

But I'd most likely feel obligated to give my Paradisea+ away as a sign of gratitude to MHDT Labs.










Not to start a riot or anything, the chances are slim.

But wouldn't that be the best OCN Giveaway of all time?










I'd keep it to The Club(tm), so no worries.










The increased detail and "airy" quality of the Havana is already growing on me though.

So may end up seeing if MHDT will let me send my Paradisea+ back and pay the difference:

...










...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I'd keep it to The Club(tm), so no worries.










that's what i like to hear








now we are going to expect a full write up on the Havana


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well. To tell you the truth.

If this panned out to be another Shure Inc. type story (it's in the thread somewhere) ... but the jist of the story is that I got my old Shure SE530's for free...

If *that* happened?

Not only would I feel as though Leprechauns were visiting me at night or something ... putting something in my tea ... etc.

But I'd most likely feel obligated to give my Paradisea+ away as a sign of gratitude to MHDT Labs.










Not to start a riot or anything, the chances are slim.

But wouldn't that be the best OCN Giveaway of all time?










I'd keep it to The Club(tm), so no worries.

It sure would be awesome, and exemplary of your generosity my friend







.

Personally, I would withdraw myself if this did happen. I've found my DAC already; let this go to one of the newer guys that needs it more.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

But I'd most likely feel obligated to give my Paradisea+ away as a sign of gratitude to MHDT Labs.

I'd keep it to The Club(tm), so no worries.










Well, if you decided to share with the community, I would do damn near anything to earn one, that being said, I'm rooting for your

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
well guys, MKII did make it today, but there is going to be a delay as one of the tubes (Mullard M8100s) broke while in transit, so i am looking for a new set of tubes, some recommendations would be appreciated and links as well as i have no idea where to get them









Well, what kind of sound are you looking for and how much are you willing to spend on tubes? 10-20? 30-50$?

As for sound, you want it to be airy or detailed or wider sounstage, deeper lows or cripser highs or more forward mids?








!!! LMK!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looking to stay under 50 bucks for the pair.
want something nice and warm, side sound stage, without loosing to much detail.


----------



## Shingetsu

Hmm, now im just gonna get the D5000s or 2000s. Thank you head fi.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
Hmm, now im just gonna get the D5000s or 2000s. Thank you head fi.

lol you had plans to get the D7000?


----------



## Aura

I'm not the least bit surprised regarding the D7000. It is just another can to make people overlook the king of current production headphones (hint, the brand starts with a J and ends with a C).


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'm not the least bit surprised regarding the D7000. It is just another can to make people overlook the king of current production headphones (hint, the brand starts with a J and ends with a C).

audiovox?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
audiovox?











...wait what?


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, I was never really that interested in the Denon cans. After hearing Aura's woodied d2000's, I'm glad I did but I wouldn't go out a buy any of the Denon cans.


----------



## phospholipid

I was gonna pick up some portapros for cheap but the wife said i have to many cans.
and by wife, i mean nammy said to many cans


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm not the least bit surprised regarding the D7000. It is just another can to make people overlook the king of current production headphones (hint, the brand starts with a J and ends with a C).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


audiovox?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











...wait what?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


I was gonna pick up some portapros for cheap but the wife said i have to many cans.
and by wife, i mean nammy said to many cans


to many?

or not enough?


----------



## Namrac

MHDT Constantine USB Plus: $320
Singlepower MPX3 Slam: $750

Running a $40 set of Logitech speakers through this system because my headphones are broken?

Priceless.


----------



## phospholipid

anyone know of any good millet min builders? i want a nice simple one to drive my DT770's.

how much does a dac cost to be put in one of those babies?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


anyone know of any good millet min builders? i want a nice simple one to drive my DT770's.

how much does a dac cost to be put in one of those babies?


Depends on the DAC. An alien, probably not much, but throw in a buffalo or something...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Depends on the DAC. An alien, probably not much, but throw in a buffalo or something...


hrmmm i think i'll just stick with my ipod LOD than.
do you know where/who makes millet min PCB boards? i googled to no avail.
i dont wanna point to point or cheeseboard it :O


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


hrmmm i think i'll just stick with my ipod LOD than.
do you know where/who makes millet min PCB boards? i googled to no avail.
i dont wanna point to point or cheeseboard it :O


Last I can recall, the boards (several versions) were still in prototype stages. Dsavitsk and tomb were spearheading the effort in the head-fi superthread.

Honestly, I did it all ptp and though it was probably more difficult for me as a first-timer than a PCB would have been (if they were available); I think I learned more from it than if I had just slapped parts onto a PCB. It was not terribly hard.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Last I can recall, the boards (several versions) were still in prototype stages. Dsavitsk and tomb were spearheading the effort in the head-fi superthread.

Honestly, I did it all ptp and though it was probably more difficult for me as a first-timer than a PCB would have been (if they were available); I think I learned more from it than if I had just slapped parts onto a PCB. It was not terribly hard.


wanna build one for me







?


----------



## Namrac

Chipp, yours was a Starving Student, I believe that's different than what Lipid is talking about. I think he's talking about the Millet Mini Max (Max mini? something like that)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Chipp, yours was a Starving Student, I believe that's different than what Lipid is talking about. I think he's talking about the Millet Mini Max (Max mini? something like that)


nah, i mean the starving student, i just call it the millet min. lol should i be calling it only the starving student?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


nah, i mean the starving student, i just call it the millet min. lol should i be calling it only the starving student?


Yes, since I'm pretty sure there is a Millet Max Mini that is different than the Starving Student.


----------



## Aura

Pete Millet, designer of the Starving Student, nicknamed it the Millet Min iirc.

I would agree that the Millet Max Min is something totally different; perhaps Jacob can enlighten us?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Pete Millet, designer of the Starving Student, nicknamed it the Millet Min iirc.


thats what i thought as well

millet max hybrid is the tube/ss amp, maxed out
millet min is the starving student
millet max mini is a mini millet max.

right? blargh. i just want a desktop amp for work that's super simple/


----------



## H3||scr3am

lipid I suggest just making a millet max starving student for under $70 + case... then you can add a bantam inline DAC for roughly $50 or an alien for $50 with boutique caps and all. It's a great portable setup n the cheap. the millet minimax is still under going testing and builds... but even then its still a $300-$500 build out... where as the starving student is sub $100... the bantam dac and all needed PCBs and such can b found off of tomb's site beezar.com or the alien DAC can be obtined in a full kit from glassjaraudio.com although I suggest that if you go alien you bypass the filter caps with some .11uf vitQs from beezar anyways... and beezar plans to have full support for the millet mini and the starving student in the future including starving student PCBs... so maybe waiting could be the best option...

s1rrah if you're going to raffle off that paradisea+ of yours, I soooo would love to add it to my setup







it would be an honour to even be considered.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lipid I suggest just making a millet max starving student for under $70 + case... then you can add a bantam inline DAC for roughly $50 or an alien for $50 with boutique caps and all. It's a great portable setup n the cheap. the millet minimax is still under going testing and builds... but even then its still a $300-$500 build out... where as the starving student is sub $100... the bantam dac and all needed PCBs and such can b found off of tomb's site beezar.com or the alien DAC can be obtined in a full kit from glassjaraudio.com although I suggest that if you go alien you bypass the filter caps with some .11uf vitQs from beezar anyways... and beezar plans to have full support for the millet mini and the starving student in the future including starving student PCBs... so maybe waiting could be the best option...

s1rrah if you're going to raffle off that paradisea+ of yours, I soooo would love to add it to my setup







it would be an honour to even be considered.


i realized i could use my RCA to LOD on the go, so my HD580's [when the come in] will be home [since ill use the MKIII to power them, 300 ohm, ouch!] and my DT770's, i'll use at work. since im at work, i dont need a portable rig, but a desktop amp on the cheap [and ill use my LOD to RCA at work too].

how much do you think a decent starving student cost? i wanna keep it under 100$ [i have a case already so factor that out]. can you build the SS around EF95 tubes







?


----------



## Chipp

1J96 19J6 is the only tube that will work without significant modification to the design (but then you'd be building something other than a MSSH, so whats the point?)

I built mine for roughly $60 - that cost included everything but tools (soldering iron, drill for casework, etc)


----------



## H3||scr3am

the starving student can be built with good audiophile grade components for $50 in the states, but the tubes and the powersupply have gone up in price since it's initial release... ebay people find the popularity and jac up the prices... and the amp is based off of the 19J6 tubes and are required to to the resistance of the heater plates, I'm pretty sure its not a rolling tube amp design as its pre-biased towards the 19J6s... there may be some configurability if you use variable caps and pots... but I'm not bright enough to figure out how it would work...


----------



## phospholipid

fok me gently with a chainsaw.

i just got my replacement tubes in the mail for my MKII
and.... it sounds... amazing... why... why did I never own a tube amp before?

its like a transcendental metamorphosis of of my being. lets just hope after its warm up it doesnt sound blargh like the worn tubes!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


fok me gently with a chainsaw.

i just got my replacement tubes in the mail for my MKII
and.... it sounds... amazing... why... why did I never own a tube amp before?

its like a transcendental metamorphosis of of my being. lets just hope after its warm up it doesnt sound blargh like the worn tubes!


That is exactly the way I felt the first time I had my set up hooked up. It is like Heroin though. After a while, you will get all that you can get out of your current set up and the only way to get to the euphoria that you are experiencing right now is to spend MORE money.

Enjoy the music!

What are you listening to?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


That is exactly the way I felt the first time I had my set up hooked up. It is like Heroin though. After a while, you will get all that you can get out of your current set up and the only way to get to the euphoria that you are experiencing right now is to spend MORE money.

Enjoy the music!

What are you listening to?


*
Pendulum* - Different

P.S. I just got my HD580's in the mail.





























pictures soon!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well guys, MKII did make it today, but there is going to be a delay as one of the tubes (Mullard M8100s) broke while in transit, so i am looking for a new set of tubes, some recommendations would be appreciated and links as well as i have no idea where to get them










okay, well i think i have decided on EF95s
but i have no idea what im looking for, can someone find me some at a reasonable price?


----------



## Chipp

Just snagged a NIB 0404 USB off ebay for $149 shipped after MS cashback. Seller's still got a few left if anybody is interested (and I think you could add an additional 10% off for most people - I found out I had a "Fall savings" coupon after I placed my order...)


----------



## not2bad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


*
Pendulum* - Different

P.S. I just got my HD580's in the mail.





























pictures soon!


Nice! I've also just received my HD580s. Amazing headphones. Hope you enjoy them, man.

Could you post a review of them compared to the D2000s? I've been really curious of how they compare but don't have the money to try them myself...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not2bad*


Nice! I've also just received my HD580s. Amazing headphones. Hope you enjoy them, man.

Could you post a review of them compared to the D2000s? I've been really curious of how they compare but don't have the money to try them myself...


i will for sure ! all you need to know for now is

Hd580s amped >>>>>>>>> D2000's amped.


----------



## phospholipid

Picture post


----------



## H3||scr3am

nice cozy little setup you're running there lipid









can't wait for mine to get here, and then I can be cool too... darn delays...


----------



## Gollie

I forgot to check my auction and I lost 4 bendix 2c51's.









I'm so sad...

They sold for $119


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I forgot to check my auction and I lost 4 bendix 2c51's.









I'm so sad...

They sold for $119


Wow.

That would have been a hell of a deal.

...

BTW:

My pal "Orcin" at head-fi.org just got the donated Woo Audio amps in for the meet.

He's already posting pics:

...

In this shot, the two pieces sitting on top of the CDP are actually 1 single amp with a seperate power supply:










...










...

Pretty tasty looking bits there.

Bad thing about it is ... they are all available for sale (at a good discount and with no shipping cost) at the meet.








:


----------



## admiralflameberg

I got my Ultrasone HFI-780 like 4 or 5 months ago Been enjoying it every since I got it cheap for 161 dollars new.I use it along with the Dual OPA627AU opamps I bought a while back when I was using a pair of AD700.

Now All I need is some OPA637BP's and I be all set.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Wow.

That would have been a hell of a deal.

...

BTW:

My pal "Orcin" at head-fi.org just got the donated Woo Audio amps in for the meet.

He's already posting pics:

...

In this shot, the two pieces sitting on top of the CDP are actually 1 single amp with a seperate power supply:










...










...

Pretty tasty looking bits there.

Bad thing about it is ... they are all available for sale (at a good discount and with no shipping cost) at the meet.








:


I SHOULD make sure I leave my wallet with my wife before I leave...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I SHOULD make sure I leave my wallet with my wife before I leave...


everyone at can meets also has paypal...







!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


everyone at can meets also has paypal...







!


lol


----------



## Gollie

Has anyone gone from a X-Fi (Creative Labs) to the Auzentech Prelude and noticed a difference? I'm thinking about getting rid of mine for the more audiophile friendly Prelude. After I sell my card (which has the 5.25" bay) I would probably only be out of $40 to get a Prelude.


----------



## Duckydude

If your using only the digital output there will no difference at all, unless you want to use DTS or DD output. I had an older XtremeMusic a while back and when I upgraded to the prelude, the analogue outputs sounded much better with the Prelude. Another advantage is that the Prelude's drivers are much better now and a linux driver is also in the works if your interested in that perhaps







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Has anyone gone from a X-Fi (Creative Labs) to the Auzentech Prelude and noticed a difference? I'm thinking about getting rid of mine for the more audiophile friendly Prelude. After I sell my card (which has the 5.25" bay) I would probably only be out of $40 to get a Prelude.


using the analog outs the prelude is on par or slightly better than a modded xtrememusic

Regarding the Millet amps.

I have seen some people confuse the Starving Student, which some have called the Millet Mini with the Millet Hybrid MiniMax. They are completely different.

There was the original Millet Hybird, which the Millet Hybird Max took all the 'best' and most common upgrades and put them all on one board so it would be cheaper and easier to build. This amp has the options of either BJC or Mosfet output stage. 
The Millet Hybrid MiniMax is based on the Max and has been 'shrunk' with a few more tweaks. It is limited to the bjc output stage and is harder to fit boutique caps, but is designed to be smaller.
Now, the starving student is a point to point amp that can be built for as little as $30, completely different from Max or MiniMax


----------



## H3||scr3am

I went from an X-Fi ExtremeGamer to the X-Fi prelude, but looking back the money would have better been invested in a quality DAC... in all seriousness I love the card, and I do find it better sounding in terms of the nanalog ports then the Xtremegamer, but a DAC would still sound better yet, something like a constantine/paradisea... but even then a simple alien DAC competes nicely....


----------



## Gollie

Finally some recommendations that don't involve spending money!

Thanks,


----------



## admiralflameberg

When I had to use my XFI music for temp after getting the clear spdif adaptor broken inside the digital out of my prelude.

I notice the diffents and it was enough to annoy me. I didnt like the way my old XFI XM sound when I went to use it temp because i could tell off the back that it didnt sound right. Funny thing I ended up taking it out and using my A2zs instead.

Because I was used to the LMA4562 Opamps as well as my OPA627Au opamps I had installed before putting the LMA4562 in to send the card off fore repair.

It be a waste if you just doing it for the opamps alone and or the swapable socket and your coming from a XFI card and didnt use Digital.

If you skilled enough with tools, you could just attach some LMA4562's or OPA627/Op637 your self to your XFI card. or even a swapable Dip socket.


----------



## phospholipid

So i sold my D2000's-

They were excellent headphones, but I had one too many headphones, and I thought I could stand to loose a pair. [202's, SE530s, HD580s, sony md's, D2000's, etc. etc.]

I'm an addict to the sennheiser sound. so clean, excellent soundstage, everything has its places with the senn's. and with the MKIII, what bryan calls my "money pair". so, DT770's for bangin' beats around campus, HD580's for relaxing after a day earning grants for san diego ;]. New tubes should be coming in the mail today







C6Q6's.

*Anyone know where i can get HD580 pads* on the cheap? 40$ is step, and the previous owner... well, his head wasn't to clean lol. its kinda gross tbh.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Frequency Response 16Hz-28KHz
Input Impedance 40 ohm
Sensitivity [email protected] 1kHz, 1 Vrms: 110 dB
Ear Coupling Circumaural
Cord Length 6 ft.
Microphone SPEC
Microphone Impedance ~2K ohm
Microphone Frequency Response 75Hz-16KHz
Microphone Sensitivity -38dB

Can you tell me which ones should be higher and lower. Or what makes a headset good with those stats?

example measurements above.


----------



## H3||scr3am

check out this thread/guide for looking at headsets/headphones for PC gaming... but I seriously suggest headphones instead of headsets... http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-headsets.html


----------



## pLuhhmm

Were do you guys recommend purchasing headphones/headsets, im looking towards free shipping or just cheap with not high shipping. Roughly around $30.

Im very interested in the Sennheiser HD201, I know many pro gamers in both PC and Xbox and I know Sennheiser always is a good choice with or without a built in mic. All though Ill be craving a mic and will seem like a scrub good audio w/out > mad audio w/mic.

Is this good? Ill get free shipping or I can get free 2 day shipping with a free trial thing


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Is this good? Ill get free shipping or I can get free 2 day shipping with a free trial thing

I cannot recommend those cans because they look incredibly uncomfortable. Plastic ear pads start to press against the side of your face and become irritating rather quickly (let alone after long gaming sessions).

Maybe check out ebay for a cheap second hand set of cans?


----------



## Niko-Time

my friend has them and says they are comfy, he doesn't know anything about sound so I can't help you out on that.


----------



## not2bad

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
*Anyone know where i can get HD580 pads* on the cheap? 40$ is step, and the previous owner... well, his head wasn't to clean lol. its kinda gross tbh.

http://www.headphone.com/products/ac...-and-hd580.php

A bit over but not really a bad price.

Edit: oh crap, it's cheaper directly from Sennheiser.

http://shop.sennheiserusa.com/retail...ct_prod=050635


----------



## s1rrah

Sorry to break up all the more meaningful and helpful posts ...

But just thought I'd post some quick MHDT Havana pr0n:

...










...

Sounding better and better as I get more time on it (at about 100 hours now).

It's certainly more detailed and slightly better than the Paradisea+ ... but whether it would be worth the $300.00 difference in retail price would be up to each interested/possible purchaser.

In the end? I like it better than the Paradisea+. The Havana sounds VERy VERY similar to the Paradisea+ ... but it's just slightly more transparent and quite a bit more detailed (chalk it up to the dual Burr Brown PCM56P DACs and no OPAMP) ... but it is beginning to affect me ...










More later.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Sorry to break up all the more meaningful and helpful posts ...

But just thought I'd post some quick MHDT Havana pr0n:

...

...

Sounding better and better as I get more time on it (at about 100 hours now).

It's certainly more detailed and slightly better than the Paradisea+ ... but whether it would be worth the $300.00 difference in retail price would be up to each interested/possible purchaser.

In the end? I like it better than the Paradisea+. The Havana sounds VERy VERY similar to the Paradisea+ ... but it's just slightly more transparent and quite a bit more detailed (chalk it up to the dual Burr Brown PCM56P DACs and no OPAMP) ... but it is beginning to affect me ...










More later.

Does is use the same tube (6385) as the Paradisea?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Does is use the same tube (6385) as the Paradisea?

Long story short: The Havana uses any tube that the Paradisea can use.

That includes your mentioned 6385 variant ... as well as any that fits the 2C51 or the 396A or otherwise variants.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Why the hell haven't I been added yet?









Do you have to post a picture or something to prove yourself?

I've got the K701's for christs sake!

I'm a real boy!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
Why the hell haven't I been added yet?









Do you have to post a picture or something to prove yourself?

I've got the K701's for christs sake!

I'm a real boy!

probably because the OP has a life too and only gets the first post updated about once a week or so and if you adked to join previous to that they probably just missed you. Hones mistake. Just PM Aura


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Long story short: The Havana uses any tube that the Paradisea can use.

That includes your mentioned 6385 variant ... as well as any that fits the 2C51 or the 396A or otherwise variants.











I guess the guy on Audiogon has been getting alot of interest for his Red Bank 6385. He is now thinking about putting it up as a separate auction. I don't even want to think what that think is going to fetch. My ceiling is around $120...


----------



## phospholipid

@Nammy:

Whats the status of your cable? I'm about to order one to, damn back order!

@Everyone.
Who else is gonna spend half the weekend listening to their favorite albums on their new rigs? MMmmmmm Portishead and Sufjan Stevens are calling my name!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


probably because the OP has a life too and only gets the first post updated about once a week or so and if you adked to join previous to that they probably just missed you. Hones mistake. Just PM Aura


I have no control over the list, lol.

But yes, just be patient, Fallen does update whenever he is able to.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


@Nammy:

Whats the status of your cable? I'm about to order one to, damn back order!

@Everyone.
Who else is gonna spend half the weekend listening to their favorite albums on their new rigs? MMmmmmm Portishead and Sufjan Stevens are calling my name!


i'm still down a tube


----------



## bluedevil

Put me up for SteelSeries 4Hs. I love them for gaming.....soso for music.


----------



## Namrac

Lipid - No update from Senn, which leads me to believe that it's still backordered.

Schubie - stock tubes are on the way, not sure how long they'll be, just got the cheapest option. (Combination of dropping $75 for repairing the Senns and $100 on a kegger my roommate insisted on having has left me a bit light in the pocket.)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i'm still down a tube











Mullard 6CQ6\\M8161 (EF92's) seems to be a widely used tube and seem to fit your bill, or if you just want cheap stock, go with some RCA 5654's. I'll do some more research on Head-fi soon. as for now, I'm off to work!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Lipid - No update from Senn, which leads me to believe that it's still backordered.

Schubie - stock tubes are on the way, not sure how long they'll be, just got the cheapest option. (Combination of dropping $75 for repairing the Senns and $100 on a kegger my roommate insisted on having has left me a bit light in the pocket.)


WHOOO! Kegger!

Post pics!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Lipid - No update from Senn, which leads me to believe that it's still backordered.

Schubie - stock tubes are on the way, not sure how long they'll be, just got the cheapest option. (Combination of dropping $75 for repairing the Senns and $100 on a kegger my roommate insisted on having has left me a bit light in the pocket.)


thanks!








and no worries Nam, stuff happens that is out of our control.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Mullard 6CQ6M8161 (EF92's) seems to be a widely used tube and seem to fit your bill, or if you just want cheap stock, go with some RCA 5654's. I'll do some more research on Head-fi soon. as for now, I'm off to work!


i actually pulled the trigger on 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=270277983690
2 days ago, just need to wait for them


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i actually pulled the trigger on 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?...m=270277983690
2 days ago, just need to wait for them











damn yen audio.. he charges so much just cause he's got em in stock :\\.
those are better than the stock, but i seriously suggest going the way of EF92's







!


----------



## pLuhhmm

So are these worth $20? 
Sennheiser HD201 Headphones


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


So are these worth $20? 
Sennheiser HD201 Headphones












Many people love them. They're clear and have great response for most music. In my personal opinion when I sampled them [I'm a bass head, i love obscene amounts of bass] they sounded thin, but that's what most people enjoy about them, the balance for the price. They nice the ears, but they're not as nice as some other "gamer" headsets. That is, because most "gamer" companies spend more comfort on than SQ, and SQ is much more important in gaming.

Don't get me wrong, they're still very comfortable, cables long and thin, and they get tons of good reviews. For 20$ they're a bargain, I say go for them if you're on a budget.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


You can add me to the list. I now have Shure E3 IEMs and HD555s


Are the Shures the E3C or just the E3?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admiralflameberg*


I got my Ultrasone HFI-780 like 4 or 5 months ago Been enjoying it every since I got it cheap for 161 dollars new.I use it along with the Dual OPA627AU opamps I bought a while back when I was using a pair of AD700.

Now All I need is some OPA637BP's and I be all set.


Do you still own the AD700s?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott*


Why the hell haven't I been added yet?









Do you have to post a picture or something to prove yourself?

I've got the K701's for christs sake!

I'm a real boy!


Sorry I've been really busy lately.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


probably because the OP has a life too and only gets the first post updated about once a week or so and if you adked to join previous to that they probably just missed you. Hones mistake. Just PM Aura


Thank you









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I have no control over the list, lol.

But yes, just be patient, Fallen does update whenever he is able to.


Thank you









Here's the list of people I managed to pick up going through the posts. If I missed you, I'm very sorry, feel free to yell at me through PM.

Siorai (RP-DH1200 Technics)
Rino (HD555)
mortimersnerd (E3, HD555)
Gollie (HD650 w/ Zu Mobus Cables)
Eek (HD555)
phospholipid (HD580) remove D2000
admiralflameberg (HFI-780, ATH-AD700)
Henry_John_Scott (K701)

markatto (Gamecom, Fatal1ty)
bluedevil (SteelSeries 4H)


----------



## soloz2

sorry for getting things mixed up... it's been a long couple months...


----------



## Gollie

I talked to Mikhail for what ended up being around 30 min. earlier today and it was amazing. Aside from the bad news that my amp will not ship until Monday or Tuesday, he talked to me about all things hi-fi. In the end, I was embarrassed to tell him about my current set up. Basically, the highest level Singlepower amp goes for over $54,000USD. It is a "work of art." He personally has a DAC that goes for over $94000USD. I almost fell over. His personal equipment has over $4000 in tubes in it...WOW!

Basically the super high end equipment can tap into a portion of your cerebral cortex and damn near bring tears to your eyes (some ppl even admit to crying). He also said that over 85% of his customers come back within 1-2 years. I initially thought that I was crazy for actually pulling the trigger on the $1500 MPX3, but now I can't wait for what I will be able to buy in the future.

All-in-all, I blame Soloz for ragging on me so hard about my Logitech headset a year ago. I should have just bought it when I was in Fry's and never asked in the OCN headphone club. On the other hand, thank you VERY much. This is truly an amazing hobby!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


sorry for getting things mixed up... it's been a long couple months...


Hey, no problem man, no worries at all







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I talked to Mikhail for what ended up being around 30 min. earlier today and it was amazing. Aside from the bad news that my amp will not ship until Monday or Tuesday, he talked to me about all things hi-fi. In the end, I was embarrassed to tell him about my current set up. Basically, the highest level Singlepower amp goes for over $54,000USD. It is a "work of art." He personally has a DAC that goes for over $94000USD. I almost fell over. His personal equipment has over $4000 in tubes in it...WOW!

Basically the super high end equipment can tap into a portion of your cerebral cortex and damn near bring tears to your eyes (some ppl even admit to crying). He also said that over 85% of his customers come back within 1-2 years. I initially thought that I was crazy for actually pulling the trigger on the $1500 MPX3, but now I can't wait for what I will be able to buy in the future.

All-in-all, I blame Soloz for ragging on me so hard about my Logitech headset a year ago. I should have just bought it when I was in Fry's and never asked in the OCN headphone club. On the other hand, thank you VERY much. This is truly an amazing hobby!


Yeah you're done for. A year from now you'll be thinking about a Supra, in an attempt to get some more of that resounding impact and juice into the sound. Then it'll be an SDS XLR and you'll be obsessed with what balanced source you should buy and what company to use for your recable/retermination into XLR. You might even consider electrostatics just because "you're curious", and before you even know what hit you you'll have fallen in love with the Stax SR007 MKI (you'll think the MKII is inferior) and you'll be trying to scrounge up whatever loot you can find to replace the standard Stax amp with a Blue Hawaii, but HeadAmp will be backlogged with orders and you'll get pissed so you'll start thinking about dynamics again...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I initially thought that I was crazy for actually pulling the trigger on the $1500 MPX3, but now I can't wait for what I will be able to buy in the future.


If Mikhail ships by Tuesday, you're gonna have the one up one so many people. What mods did you get to your MPX3 again? For him to mod AND ship a MPX3 in such a short amount of time.... well, you're one lucky SOB.

Congrats on your new rig!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


If Mikhail ships by Tuesday, you're gonna have the one up one so many people. What mods did you get to your MPX3 again? For him to mod AND ship a MPX3 in such a short amount of time.... well, you're one lucky SOB.

Congrats on your new rig!


I'm still not convinced it's going to ship Mon/Tues... If it does I'll have to get in gear myself!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'm still not convinced it's going to ship Mon/Tues... If it does I'll have to get in gear myself!










I say one set of 5654 tubes that say it wont ship Monday. hahaha. soloz with less wait time? hrmmm Millet SS for me... hahah


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Thanks Fallenangel


----------



## Aura

In an unexpected twist, Ray Samuels invited me to hang out at his house Friday night before ChiUniFi on Saturday, the 8th. I'm thinking I'll take him up on his offer. A whole night of listening to music and discussing headphone stuff with Ray is something I just don't think I can pass up.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aura*


in an unexpected twist, ray samuels invited me to hang out at his house friday night before chiunifi on saturday, the 8th. I'm thinking i'll take him up on his offer. A whole night of listening to music and discussing headphone stuff with ray is something i just don't think i can pass up on.











diagf.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

dont know who that is, but sounds like fun


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


In an unexpected twist, Ray Samuels invited me to hang out at his house Friday night before ChiUniFi on Saturday, the 8th. I'm thinking I'll take him up on his offer. A whole night of listening to music and discussing headphone stuff with Ray is something I just don't think I can pass up.











tell him hi for me. Ray is a really nice guy. Last time I saw him though he tried to make off with a couple of my cables... lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sounds like a great guy









EDIT: but i dont really blame him, im sure i would have tried as well


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


In an unexpected twist, Ray Samuels invited me to hang out at his house Friday night before ChiUniFi on Saturday, the 8th. I'm thinking I'll take him up on his offer. A whole night of listening to music and discussing headphone stuff with Ray is something I just don't think I can pass up.











Nice!


----------



## H3||scr3am

soloz getting it in gear? my dream a reality? lol







but if he did there'd be a big smile on my face







now if only AV123 would follow suit so I could get my setup done


----------



## Gollie

The Paradisea arrived today!!!

Radiohead is much more accurate and detailed from the first listen. I will of coarse have to wait on the DAC to burn in fully before giving a full review. I'm hearing guitar notes that I never knew existed in the music.

When the MPX/Soloz silver IC gets here I might melt in my chair...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


The Paradisea arrived today!!!

Radiohead is much more accurate and detailed from the first listen. I will of coarse have to wait on the DAC to burn in fully before giving a full review. I'm hearing guitar notes that I never knew existed in the music.

When the MPX/Soloz silver IC gets here I might melt in my chair...


like spinning plates!


----------



## Gollie

My Beresford DAC is now for sale.

I'll have to get some pics up in the FS thread tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## phospholipid

My 6CQ6's aren't in yet :\\!!!!!


----------



## soloz2

Aura's Denons arrived safely in Houston earlier today


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


The Paradisea arrived today!!!

Radiohead is much more accurate and detailed from the first listen. I will of coarse have to wait on the DAC to burn in fully before giving a full review. I'm hearing guitar notes that I never knew existed in the music.

When the MPX/Soloz silver IC gets here I might melt in my chair...


Get you a Bendix 2C51 and you'll throw that stock GE tube in the trash.










BTW: break in is a huge factor.

Give it 200 hours (also, listen throughout for some very very strange "middle-ground" changes ... at times it sounds really strange but it eventually settles nicely).

Also, order a OPA2228 opamp from digikey. My fav for the Paradisea.

Congrats!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Get you a Bendix 2C51 and you'll throw that stock GE tube in the trash.










BTW: break in is a huge factor.

Give it 200 hours (also, listen throughout for some very very strange "middle-ground" changes ... at times it sounds really strange but it eventually settles nicely).

Also, order a OPA2228 opamp from digikey. My fav for the Paradisea.

Congrats!


Are you bringing any tubes to the meet tomorrow? I think all i'm going to bring is my HD650's to compare the cable...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Are you bringing any tubes to the meet tomorrow? I think all i'm going to bring is my HD650's to compare the cable...


I'll have a quite decent cryo treated RCA 2C51 that you can try immediately (not being used for anything).

I've also got a few different OPAmPS.

My "exhibitor rig" will be using the Havana DAC (and the Bendix 2C51) ... while Shelly will be using my Paradisea+ (with a TungSol 396A tube) with her GS-1.

Sadly, my Bendix 6385 did not come in today. It might come in tomorrow. I'll make a run back to the house mid-day to check for it (I'm within 6 miles or so of the meet).

That said ...

Any and all tubes can be pulled from any and all DACs if you want to try them out later in the day.

See you the morrow.

.joel


----------



## a1161979

About time i joined









Currently i own lots of cheap headphones, like Sony MDR XD200, lots of IEM such as I Pod headphones, Sennheiser HD202 etc, I Also own a pair of AKG 171's which im going to do a review here soon becasue there isnt anything on the net about them, a pair of AKG 240s and for Christmas im getting some AKG 701's









Anyway just checking in here and saying hello to everyone else at OCN who love headphones...


----------



## KingOfSparetime

If you want to add me, I have Shure SE530s (thanks s1rrah!)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingOfSparetime*


If you want to add me, I have Shure SE530s (thanks s1rrah!)


Man!

No lie.

I so so miss those IEMs.

Can't tell you how many countless hours they got me through my work day repairing fork lifts on Houston's various port facilities.

(really)

All I've thought about since selling them is when I'll be able to get/afford another pair ... and also ... what Shure's next top of the line IEM will look like.

Die hard Shure fan boy here.


----------



## _Trev

Just picked up some cheap,

"Sennheiser HD201 Headphones" for $19.97
and a
"Zalman Microphone Zm-Mic1 High Sensitivity Headphone Microphone" for $8.27

both with free shipping









Can I be added to the list even though there cheap headphones? please


----------



## Gollie

I picked up a lot of good music today. Disappointingly, only about half of the CD's actually had good recording quality (beside the point).

Do any of you have and good Jazz recommendations? What about good Classical? My classical music consist of Dark Knight, Forrest Gump, Crimson Tide and Pan's Labyrinth OST's. I want some "real" classical music.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I picked up a lot of good music today. Disappointingly, only about half of the CD's actually had good recording quality (beside the point).

Do any of you have and good Jazz recommendations? What about good Classical? My classical music consist of Dark Knight, Forrest Gump, Crimson Tide and Pan's Labyrinth OST's. I want some "real" classical music.


Classical: Andras Schiff (anything of his really, but especially the Beethoven Piano Sonatas

Jazz: There's a band called, "The Mercury Program" ... whose sort of indie rock/fusion jazz is not to be missed. Start with the album entitled, "From the Vapor of Gasoline" ... you won't be di







sappointed.


----------



## Chipp

B&W runs a "music club" on their website that has some decent free downloads. This month its a classical guitar/strings group called the G Plus Ensemble. Pretty cool music, and as you'd expect phenomenal recording quality.

Most public libraries have large collections of classical CD's they'll loan out. That's how I get the majority of my classical music. I, personally, love Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition and would try to find a recording of that. A classical sub-genre thats often overlooked is the wind band or wind symphony. Many times good recordings can be gotten directly from the music publisher for free. One of my favorite songs from that category is David Maslanka's "Give Us This Day". I'd check it out, too.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


B&W runs a "music club" on their website that has some decent free downloads. This month its a classical guitar/strings group called the G Plus Ensemble. Pretty cool music, and as you'd expect phenomenal recording quality.

Most public libraries have large collections of classical CD's they'll loan out. That's how I get the majority of my classical music. I, personally, love Mussorgsky's Pictures at an Exhibition and would try to find a recording of that. A classical sub-genre thats often overlooked is the wind band or wind symphony. Many times good recordings can be gotten directly from the music publisher for free. One of my favorite songs from that category is David Maslanka's "Give Us This Day". I'd check it out, too.










You know chip, that's an excellent point.
My library, as I know many others do let you check out CD's, and they do mostly have Jazz/Classical music [its the kind of things people donate]. You have no idea the help you just gave me! I'm going to go check some out Monday :]. Thanks!


----------



## Aura

The Moth has arrived and has been fully set up. Unfortunately I cannot listen until later today because of a concert.

Expect more later.


----------



## s1rrah

Just got back from the Houston Head-fi meet.

It was fantastic!

Soloz, your cables were a hit (although nobody was interested in buying). The silver reference cable was paired with a very sweet sounding Woo electrostatic amp while the copper resolution cable was paired with a Woo 6 standard tube amp.

I'll be sending you some personal comments on the cables in a day or two. Long story short: I *love* the reference (nearly indistinguishable from my Audio Art IC-3's) and I also quite like the resolution (but for different reasons and not quite as much as the reference series.).

I'm going to post some pics from the meet in a bit ...

But in the meantime, what I most gained from the gathering:

1. My amp/DAC combo sounds nearly as good as some of the much more expensive setups; the differences were certainly there ... but among the standard amp types (the Woo amps, etc.) I had to nitpick to really hear it ... therefore, I'm not going to be upgrading any time soon. As an aside, the Stello HP100 and the Headamp GS-1, to my ear anyway ... are nearly identical in character. If your considering either or both ... save your self a few hundred and get the Stello HP100 (Orcin concurs).

2. My RS1's sound great, but there are some other cans that I liked equally but that have a totally different sound; this will most likely be my next upgrade/spending path ... headphones that is. The one's I most liked? Senn HD650 (recabled), were fantastic! The AKG 701's were astonishing with certain types of music (jazz/classical/chamber), and I was utterly enthralled by the very different but oh so nice sound of an old pair of Fostex T50 orthodynamics ...

3. I absolutely love Stax. Really. I've not been so blown away as I was listening to one of the more expensive Stax systems that was there. Utterly amazing. Next time I've got a few thousand laying around ... I'll get one.










Again. Great great fun.

Folks dug the Havana DAC and the Stello amp.

Look out for some pics in a bit.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Pics!
i had a terrible day, need something to make it better!


----------



## s1rrah

Here goes my pics from the Houston Head-fi meet:

...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...










...

A very fine and rewarding 6 hours to be sure.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


Pics!











































































Impressions to come. It sounds phenomenal thus far.


----------



## s1rrah

If any of you are in the market for a rather nice sounding NOS DAC ... there's a MHDT Constantine on Ebay for 250.00.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MHDT-Constantine...3A1|240%3A1318

...

Pretty darn good deal.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


If any of you are in the market for a rather nice sounding NOS DAC ... there's a MHDT Constantine on Ebay for 250.00.

http://cgi.ebay.com/MHDT-Constantine...3A1|240%3A1318

...

Pretty darn good deal.


use live search and BIN


----------



## Gollie

S1rrah I missed you by about 10 minutes. I had a work Picnic across town that I could not get out of. I was in attendance for the last hour and a half, and then we all went out for dinner and drinks. My only disappointment was that I did not get any time on the Stax equipment and I did not get a chance to talk to the person with the MPX3. I suppose I will get my own impressions soon enough.

Although I only got limited time I did get a chance to listen to almost all of Shelly's cans (except the K701







) . The recabled 650's are for sure top notch. I did not hear any cable better than the Zu. If you are in the market you might want to try to find one used.

At dinner, everyone agreed that the Paradisea and the Havana sound well beyond their price tags. I would say I was content but I _might_ pull the trigger on a used Havana in the future.

Overall, very nice people with some amazing equipment. I can't wait until next year. Great pics! If you want to come over and demo the Singlepower when it comes in just let me know.

P.S. I got my Bendix Red Bank today! It should be here next week.


----------



## s1rrah

*@ Gollie:*

Sorry I missed you, friend.

Re: Bendix 6385 ...

Mine came in today while I was perving out on all the equipment at the meet!

I've been listening to it all night (well, from about 8pm to 11pm) ...

I LOVE IT! Uber detail, quiet and great soundstage with the Havana.

Hard to believe ... but I like it quite a bit more than the Bendix 2C51. The detail and clarity is just amazing.

Speaking of the Havana vs. the Paradisea+ ... they are VERY close in sound quality ...

The Havana is ever so slightly more detailed and dynamic sounding ... the lack of any sort of OPAMP becomes noticeable after a few listens ... and ... considering that MHDT is discontinuing production of the Havana some time this year (see my recent post to the Havana thread at Head-fi) ... it might be worth picking one up if you find it available!

I know I'm going to do whatever I have to in order to keep the one they have sent/loaned me.










Orcin (the main organizer of the Houston meet) has already expressed interest in some follow up, rather low-profile get togethers at either of our homes ... so if we finalize/decide on something, we'll give you a heads up so you can bring your stuff to join us.

Great meet today.

My first.

I was truly blown away by the good vibes and the abundant equipment.

A huge and victorious day of listening.


----------



## s1rrah

My Own Ghey Self(tm):

"Knowing it" ... or ... more appropriately ... "discovering it" ... at the recent Houston/Head-fi.or/meet ...

...










...

Yes.

I'm reclining and feeling uber Ghey.

But *DAMN* did that rather basic Stax System(tm) sound fine!

...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My Own Ghey Self(tm):

"Knowing it" ... or ... more appropriately ... "discovering it" ... at the recent Houston/Head-fi.or/meet ...


You look "into it"







.

I'm so glad you got to experience the meet man. Not only that, you guys have essentially founded the basis for what appears to be an exceptionally strong group in the Houston area. I would not at all be surprised for Houston to take up one of the top spots for national meet consideration in the future. The amount and quality of gear you guys compiled was pretty nuts, to say the least.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Soloz2

...

I'm giving some serious play time to your Cardas "Resolution" wire tonight.

Running it from the Havana DAC to the Stello HP100 ... (BTW: I'm going to do everything in my power to keep the loaner Havana







LOVE IT! )

Going to be comparing them to your provided "Reference" silver wire and my own and much loved Audio Arts IC-3 (copper/silver hybrid) cables ...

Just snapped this:

...










...

BTW, as stated via PM ... my roomy has gotten all enamored with your silver "Reference" cables and so let me know the bottom line when you get the PM.

I can forward his head-fi user name if you want to talk directly.

Best.

.joel


----------



## Gollie

Where do you guys buy your audio racks? My current table is not wide enough for the MPX. I might just go to Target or RacksandStands.com that I found on Google.

I want something with 3 or 4 shelves and maybe a drawer for the tubes.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Where do you guys buy your audio racks? My current table is not wide enough for the MPX. I might just go to Target or RacksandStands.com that I found on Google.

I want something with 3 or 4 shelves and maybe a drawer for the tubes.


Go for whatever you like the looks of best. Some people will preach that you must use a rack with particle board, etc., for better isolation from vibration or what-have-you.

I love glass, for me it adds a lot of style to the aesthetic presentation:










I might add that I'm loving the cover on my amp, makes it minimalistic in style.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Where do you guys buy your audio racks? My current table is not wide enough for the MPX. I might just go to Target or RacksandStands.com that I found on Google.

I want something with 3 or 4 shelves and maybe a drawer for the tubes.


I built mine, but not everyone can do that, and to be honest to really have done it good I would have needed to spend about double my budget. What I have is good, but it could have been much better.

I've heard good things about these, especially for the money:
http://av123.com/component/option,co...,31/Itemid,37/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Go for whatever you like the looks of best. Some people will preach that you must use a rack with particle board, etc., for better isolation from vibration or what-have-you.

I love glass, for me it adds a lot of style to the aesthetic presentation:










I might add that I'm loving the cover on my amp, makes it minimalistic in style.


hardwood would be better than particleboard.


----------



## phospholipid

Just sold my HD580's and my LD-MKIII :[ :[ :[. Damn car troubles. Well I still have my DT's and my SE530's. Sigh.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Just sold my HD580's and my LD-MKIII :[ :[ :[. Damn car troubles. Well I still have my DT's and my SE530's. Sigh.


oh no , this means you no longer have a bilayer















*phospholipid bilayer*


----------



## Gollie

That is over my head...

@Aura: Impressions of your new amp?


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My Own Ghey Self(tm):

"Knowing it" ... or ... more appropriately ... "discovering it" ... at the recent Houston/Head-fi.or/meet ...

...










...

Yes.

I'm reclining and feeling uber Ghey.

But *DAMN* did that rather basic Stax System(tm) sound fine!

...











lol you dont look uber ghey to me


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


lol you dont look uber ghey to me


to me, he's uber grey. GET IT? GREY? AMIRITE? 
nah, sirrah is an awesome dude, good lookin fella too!

@ your picture:
i'm still a bilayer! i still have my DT' 770, SE530's, and my Senn HD212 :O! 
DON'T TAKE AWAY MY BILAYER STATUS!


----------



## Gollie

No shipping notice today


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


to me, he's uber grey. GET IT? GREY? AMIRITE? 
nah, sirrah is an awesome dude, good lookin fella too!

@ your picture:
i'm still a bilayer! i still have my DT' 770, SE530's, and my Senn HD212 :O! 
DON'T TAKE AWAY MY BILAYER STATUS!


And your a right handsome man~!!

(gratuitious David Letterman quote)


----------



## Chipp

A new toy showed up at my house today.

Thus far? I really like it (just using the integrated amp until I decide a decent solution for connecting to the MSSH). I'm debating whether to build some 1/4" to RCA cables, or simply change the jacks on the amp to 1/4".


----------



## soloz2

just posted my ATH-A700 cans in my FS thread. These will come in the original packaging, I had shipped direct from Japan. These have less than 50 hours headtime and about 100 hours total burn in. Mint condition.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


@Aura: Impressions of your new amp?


It has been a blissful three days.

~~~

Let me start by saying that, based on what I have heard the past few days, I would take my Moth + Sennheiser tandem over my MPX3 + JVC pairing for every single album that I currently own.

Literally everything has sounded better than I have ever heard it previously.

This is not to say that my MPX3 was/is not a good amp, because it most certainly is. And for less than a thousand dollars, I doubt I would prefer any other presentation to what Singlepower brings to the table.

That being said...

The Moth is in another level. Pure and simple. I will explain this as it applies to the two divisions I place in every song - what you hear (musicality) and what you feel (emotion).

It's so much more than simply hearing a new level of detail, discovering a cough or a clap. This amp has reinterpreted the way music sounds to me. I am still unsure of how this is possible, but the amp will take a specific line of the music, guitars for example, and redefine the presentation of that individual part. Crescendos and decrescendos are more dramatic. An accent placed on a snare hit has more emphasis. A line of lyrics are dropped back to a softer level to allow more focus on a guitar melody. Somehow the presentation has evolved to better characterize the intent of the group or artist in the musical style they are trying to push across. The amp seems to have a humanistic quality that places emphasis on parts that are most important at that particular moment in the song.

This goes beyond the musicality though. I have never _felt_ music as personally as I have the last couple of days. This redefinition of the music puts more emotion into what I am hearing. This applies most noticeably to vocals, which I believe is the key to having a successful presentation of midrange. The singing that I have heard is more accurate, tighter, and dynamic. This in turn makes it feel more sensitive, angry, joyful, etc. I continue to share a stronger connection with the albums that I listen to day-to-day, and I really find this incredible.

~~~

I just keep eating up the hours of the day as I move through my albums. I would estimate that I have put a solid 16-17 hours on the amp since Saturday, most of that as straight listening. For me, that's a hell of a lot of music in 3 nights.

Sometimes you just know when you've reached something special. Adding the Parasound DAC and the Moth amp puts me a lot closer to my internal Utopia as it applies to music.


----------



## soloz2

putting a few minutes of head time on a pair of K701's before they get boxed up to be shipped out (recable) and I must say I absolutely love them with my Max. I've got a K2HD recording of John Kaizan Neptune: Bamboo in. Heavenly!


----------



## soloz2

just a thought... would anyone be interested in a pair of speakers that originally retailed for $1.2k for half that? I have an opportunity to pick up a pair of Onix Reference 1.8's. Basically a tower version of the Reference 1, with a super tweeter added.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Just sold my HD580's and my LD-MKIII :[ :[ :[. Damn car troubles. Well I still have my DT's and my SE530's. Sigh.


Man ive been away and the cans go away? +amp. didnt you just get that LD?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I got my D2000's today. I just hope that what I am hearing with them right now is not indicative of what's to come though. I got my LD I+ and upgraded Zero coming shortly so that should help them quite a bit, at least I hope.


----------



## Mygaffer

Don't laugh but I use my Turtle Beach HPA2's for everything sound related. I love them.


----------



## Unstableiser

Someone on the bus back from work was wearing these bright gold scullcandy headphones. He looked a right ****er lol.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


I got my D2000's today. I just hope that what I am hearing with them right now is not indicative of what's to come though. I got my LD I+ and upgraded Zero coming shortly so that should help them quite a bit, at least I hope.


More details.. what dont you like?


----------



## Gollie

Power cable choices...

Ohh the decisions!


----------



## Gollie

Just to test the waters...

What power cables are you guys using for your Amps/DAC's right now?


----------



## H3||scr3am

s1rrah will have the best opinions...

but I know hes had/still has a Zu birth power cable
and now has an audioarts...

oh yeah and there is the jellyfish iron lung or something like that too...


----------



## Namrac

I use good old $3 pc power cables. I can't see the benefit from hyper expensive power cables being anywhere near worth it. =/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


I use good old $3 pc power cables. I can't see the benefit from hyper expensive power cables being anywhere near worth it. =/


I was of the same opinion until I broke down and purchased one (Zu Birth).

I can only speak towards applying the power cord to the DAC (source) ... as I had a very tough time hearing any difference when applied to the amp ...

But regarding application to the DAC: the difference was as dramatic, or more, than switching IC's.

I was stupefied. Really. I'm a notorious skeptic (just ask my roommate about the use of "feet" on equipment!







) and even though my mind could not process it (did not even *want*) to process it ... the difference between the Zu Birth and my standard PC cable was freakish.

Much clearer back ground. Better soundstage. The mids backed off a bit and the bass was punchier/taut (like moving the middle three sliders on an EQ down a bit).

...

@Gollie:

I like the Zu Birth but I prefer the sonics of the Audio Arts Power 1 a bit more. It's not as punchy sounding as the Zu Birth but it's a bit cleaner and the "EQ" setting is back to flat.

For the money, though ... (you can probably get a Birth off ebay, new, for around 40 to 50 bucks) ... you can't go wrong with the Birth cord IMHO ...

Good luck.

.joel


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


More details.. what dont you like?










 Well the first thing I noticed is the top end in general is entirely too bright, almost to the point of being harsh and brittle like. I am hearing a lot of sibilance on most singers Sâ€™s & Tâ€™s. Anything from Pantera to Celine Deion to 2 Pac. I have tried three different sources and the only way I can get rid of it is by cutting the eq bands 10-12DBâ€™s between 5K-14K. Another thing I noticed (and I hope this is just because of the lack of power as the phones are still pretty new) that the bass is NOT deep and impactful; itâ€™s hardly present unless I again kick the bands up and induce massive amounts of distortion. The mids seem to be more in the background and a bit covered up. I will say that the separation and stage width is outstanding, even when using inadequate sources like my â€Creative inspiredâ€ laptop (which does seem to have quite a bit of power outputted to them),the Logitech 5500 controller and my Denon AVR-5803 H/T receiver. Again I hope this is all due to the sources being used and not the headphones themselves.


----------



## s1rrah

To be or not to be ... that is the question ...










So today I emailed MHDT Labs about various options for keeping the Havana DAC they sent me for demo.

These options included full payment (over time) as well as one wild hair idea I just threw out on the chance they were in a really good mood:

They donate me the Havana DAC and I donate the Paradisea+ that I bought from them a few months ago to a lucky OCN Headphone Club member.










That'd be pretty dang toot'n cool, eh?

It's not every day folks give away 650 dollar DACS (or near 1000 dollar ones either).

So anyway ... I'm keeping the Havana, even if I have to pay full price for it ... but I'm hoping we get to go with the more fun option.

I'm sure they'll most likely go with my return the Paradisea+ and pay the difference option ... but there's always a slim chance ...

It's happened before you know ...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

fun option sounds like fun


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@Gollie:

I like the Zu Birth but I prefer the sonics of the Audio Arts Power 1 a bit more. It's not as punchy sounding as the Zu Birth but it's a bit cleaner and the "EQ" setting is back to flat.

For the money, though ... (you can probably get a Birth off ebay, new, for around 40 to 50 bucks) ... you can't go wrong with the Birth cord IMHO ...

Good luck.

.joel


I've got a Birth on the Paradisea now and it sounds good but I am looking at a cable for under $300 for my amp. There was some good Zu Mother's for sale on Audiogon but the only one left is 2m for $375 which is more than I want to pay.

I would go with a Bok but Markl bashed the cable in his review...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I've got a Birth on the Paradisea now and it sounds good but I am looking at a cable for under $300 for my amp. There was some good Zu Mother's for sale on Audiogon but the only one left is 2m for $375 which is more than I want to pay.

I would go with a Bok but Markl bashed the cable in his review...


how about DIY? power cables are easy to build, harder to build right... but nonetheless there are some nice guides online. I've played around with a couple different designs and hope to have a different design soon... I've got the Furutech plugs sitting in a drawer just begging to be used


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I would go with a Bok but Markl bashed the cable in his review...


Neither Markl's opinion nor anyone else's is the final word on any piece of gear.

Personally, I use green-dot certified, hospital-grade power cords on both my DAC and amp that I bought for like $15 together. Considering these are near-identical in both build and specification to the Iron Lung Jellyfish, I think I got a good deal. I'm not a cable-believer though, so I think $300 for a single cable is a bit much.

Just make sure you can return whatever you buy with relative ease, in case you don't like what you hear.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Well the first thing I noticed is the top end in general is entirely too bright, almost to the point of being harsh and brittle like. I am hearing a lot of sibilance on most singers Sâ€™s & Tâ€™s. Anything from Pantera to Celine Deion to 2 Pac. I have tried three different sources and the only way I can get rid of it is by cutting the eq bands 10-12DBâ€™s between 5K-14K. Another thing I noticed (and I hope this is just because of the lack of power as the phones are still pretty new) that the bass is NOT deep and impactful; itâ€™s hardly present unless I again kick the bands up and induce massive amounts of distortion. The mids seem to be more in the background and a bit covered up. I will say that the separation and stage width is outstanding, even when using inadequate sources like my â€Creative inspiredâ€ laptop (which does seem to have quite a bit of power outputted to them),the Logitech 5500 controller and my Denon AVR-5803 H/T receiver. Again I hope this is all due to the sources being used and not the headphones themselves.


i think it might be the D2000's. the more i listened to my pair i felt the same way. i like deep, impactful [some people call this drowning and muddy bass] sound but thats what I like. Thats why when I toned down my headphone collection the D2000's were the first to go. If you think the D2000's has way to bright mids, stay away from HD555s or HD580's. I doubt its your source, if your Denon AVR is sounding harsh and brittle too, it just might be what your taste.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Neither Markl's opinion nor anyone else's is the final word on any piece of gear.

Personally, I use green-dot certified, hospital-grade power cords on both my DAC and amp that I bought for like $15 together. Considering these are near-identical in both build and specification to the Iron Lung Jellyfish, I think I got a good deal. I'm not a cable-believer though, so I think $300 for a single cable is a bit much.

Just make sure you can return whatever you buy with relative ease, in case you don't like what you hear.


that's because S1rrah got bumped up on the 'demo' list due to the meet... it's only a matter of time!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


that's because S1rrah got bumped up on the 'demo' list due to the meet... it's only a matter of time!










Lol, yeah we'll see what happens...

The new ic's look frickin gorgeous btw Jacob







.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Lol, yeah we'll see what happens...

The new ic's look frickin gorgeous btw Jacob







.


I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of mine!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hey, s1rrah, i know you were talking about the Woo Audio gear before the meet, how did you enjoy it.
and i know its from way back when, but your room mates amp, have you listened to it without the dedicated power supply to see if it made any noticeable difference?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


hey, s1rrah, i know you were talking about the Woo Audio gear before the meet, how did you enjoy it.
and i know its from way back when, but your room mates amp, have you listened to it without the dedicated power supply to see if it made any noticeable difference?


I absolutely loved the Woo amps.

I almost bought the Woo 6 but held off as I'm thinking of the 1000+ dollar arena for my next amp ... but at 550 bucks ... I can't think of a better tube amp entry point than that Woo 6. Insanely good, rich tone ... the bass was a couple orders of magnitude better than my Stello HP100.

For the future ... I'm more interested in the more expensive Woo 6SE which I liked more than the Woo 6 and which "Orcin" the main organizer of the Houston meet, decided to purchase.

Fantastic sounding stuff for sure.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


i think it might be the D2000's. the more i listened to my pair i felt the same way. i like deep, impactful [some people call this drowning and muddy bass] sound but thats what I like. Thats why when I toned down my headphone collection the D2000's were the first to go. If you think the D2000's has way to bright mids, stay away from HD555s or HD580's. I doubt its your source, if your Denon AVR is sounding harsh and brittle too, it just might be what your taste.



My â€œtastesâ€ are based off of award winning reference RTAâ€™d stereos, whether they be in a car, basement, or studio the RTA doesnâ€™t lie. Honestly I am beginning to wonder how many people out there claiming to be audiophiles actually know what a natural flat line sounds like? This is the main reason I did as much research as I possibly could on these and other headphones so this wouldnâ€™t happen. And to think I was just about to drop another $300 on some gear to try and help these cans out.

On the D2000â€™s mids, they are not bright or overbearing as much as kind of pushed into the foreground and not as prevalent as the highs are. The highs on the other hand are very bright, detailed but overly bright. As far as how I like my bass, it has to be able to keep up with the rest of the sound firstly lol, but I like it very tight and snappy, and like I said before though If the music being played requires the drivers to get loose then thatâ€™s what they need to do, not distort and flap all over the place. Put it this way, when the stereo is up, guitars are screaming, and the drummer hits the bass drum, I want to feel that impact in my chest like you would standing right next to the drum.

I really don't mean to come off "gruff" but I was expecting a lot more of these and am just really frustrated.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


My â€œtastesâ€ are based off of award winning reference RTAâ€™d stereos, whether they be in a car, basement, or studio the RTA doesnâ€™t lie. Honestly I am beginning to wonder how many people out there claiming to be audiophiles actually know what a natural flat line sounds like? This is the main reason I did as much research as I possibly could on these and other headphones so this wouldnâ€™t happen. And to think I was just about to drop another $300 on some gear to try and help these cans out.

On the D2000â€™s mids, they are not bright or overbearing as much as kind of pushed into the foreground and not as prevalent as the highs are. The highs on the other hand are very bright, detailed but overly bright. As far as how I like my bass, it has to be able to keep up with the rest of the sound firstly lol, but I like it very tight and snappy, and like I said before though If the music being played requires the drivers to get loose then thatâ€™s what they need to do, not distort and flap all over the place. Put it this way, when the stereo is up, guitars are screaming, and the drummer hits the bass drum, I want to feel that impact in my chest like you would standing right next to the drum.

I really don't mean to come off "gruff" but I was expecting a lot more of these and am just really frustrated.


You want bass that only a sub can deliver. These are headphones, not subwoofers. In the world of headphones, a natural line and ridiculous bass are two terms that rarely coincide. The closest you will get from any pairing that I currently know of will cost you a lot of money (more than a few grand).

Wait for the LD 1+ to show up and see how it impacts the D2000. Burn-in will also help somewhat I suspect.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


My â€œtastesâ€ are based off of award winning reference RTAâ€™d stereos, whether they be in a car, basement, or studio the RTA doesnâ€™t lie. Honestly I am beginning to wonder how many people out there claiming to be audiophiles actually know what a natural flat line sounds like? This is the main reason I did as much research as I possibly could on these and other headphones so this wouldnâ€™t happen. And to think I was just about to drop another $300 on some gear to try and help these cans out.

On the D2000â€™s mids, they are not bright or overbearing as much as kind of pushed into the foreground and not as prevalent as the highs are. The highs on the other hand are very bright, detailed but overly bright. As far as how I like my bass, it has to be able to keep up with the rest of the sound firstly lol, but I like it very tight and snappy, and like I said before though If the music being played requires the drivers to get loose then thatâ€™s what they need to do, not distort and flap all over the place. Put it this way, when the stereo is up, guitars are screaming, and the drummer hits the bass drum, I want to feel that impact in my chest like you would standing right next to the drum.

I really don't mean to come off "gruff" but I was expecting a lot more of these and am just really frustrated.


You can't expect a pair of headphones to sound like speakers. It's a completely different presentation, and while most of the time the soundstage is the most changed, other parts of the sound can change too.

If you want car audio sound, you should stay with car audio, you're just not going to get that from headphones. Don't tell knowledgeable and intelligent people they don't know what they're talking about just because you didn't find what you were looking for with a $200 pair of headphones.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I am definitely NOT up for the argument right now so I am just going to let it be.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


I am definitely NOT up for the argument right now so I am just going to let it be.


Sorry you were disappointed.


----------



## soloz2

the more I think about it the more I think I want a pair of Onix Reference 1.8's they can be seen in the bottom pic, to the left. 
http://www.av123forum.com/showpost.p...47&postcount=8
take my Reference 1 Le then turn them into a tower and add a supertweeter... sounds good to me! They're hard to find and when av123 sold them they were $2k. You can get them outside the US now (Onix is an English company)
The other option would be to keep my Reference 1's and add an ERT, but they are discontinued as well and typically go for >$200 hmm...


----------



## Gollie

@The Prelude owners...

Does the card have a coax out or do you have to use the 3.5 mini like on the Creative X-fi for the digital out?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


@The Prelude owners...

Does the card have a coax out or do you have to use the 3.5 mini like on the Creative X-fi for the digital out?


Coax in/out in the back panel (with toslink mini in the coax connectors for optical)


----------



## Gollie

Thanks Chipp


----------



## Gollie

While I was upset that I did not get my Soloz IC's, my furniture, 6SN7 tubes or my SHIPPING NOTIFICATION FOR MY AMP !!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!

I did get this beauty:


----------



## Gollie

Omg...

I have so many other goodies coming!!!

I'm going to melt in my chair once this is complete!

The added detail this tube brings is another great addition. Jammin a little Lucy Pearl as the tubes heat up, I can hear the voices jump forward from the 396A I borrowed/bought from Orcin (I'll wait until my other 396A shows to decide whether to keep it). The bass is a little less pronounced and more defined and punchy. The mids and highs are definitely at the front of the presentation. All the notes are much more precise. I'll have to get some hours on the tube before giving more impressions.

Overall, this tube was well worth the search, wait and the slightly extreme cost...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Omg...

I have so many other goodies coming!!!

I'm going to melt in my chair once this is complete!

The added detail this tube brings is another great addition. Jammin a little Lucy Pearl as the tubes heat up, I can hear the voices jump forward from the 396A I borrowed/bought from Orcin (I'll wait until my other 396A shows to decide whether to keep it). The bass is a little less pronounced and more defined and punchy. The mids and highs are definitely at the front of the presentation. All the notes are much more precise. I'll have to get some hours on the tube before giving more impressions.

Overall, this tube was well worth the search, wait and the slightly extreme cost...


Mikhail not shipping when he said he would? Go figure.
So gollie, gimme a list of all the crazy stuff you're getting.
I want to oogle it and envy you


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Omg...

I have so many other goodies coming!!!

I'm going to melt in my chair once this is complete!

The added detail this tube brings is another great addition. Jammin a little Lucy Pearl as the tubes heat up, I can hear the voices jump forward from the 396A I borrowed/bought from Orcin (I'll wait until my other 396A shows to decide whether to keep it). The bass is a little less pronounced and more defined and punchy. The mids and highs are definitely at the front of the presentation. All the notes are much more precise. I'll have to get some hours on the tube before giving more impressions.

Overall, this tube was well worth the search, wait and the slightly extreme cost...


I'm completely stoked on my own 6385 as well. Cleaner (if believable) than the Bendix 2C51 even and very spatious sounding. It's miles more detailed than the 396A that Ken gave you (which he originally bought from me) ... but not as "tubey" ... I'm digging the detail and soundstage though ... worth the 80 bucks I dropped on it ...

Where did you get your 6385, anyway?


----------



## H3||scr3am

I ant my gear to arrive, so that I can get all pumped too...


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


While I was upset that I did not get my Soloz IC's, my furniture, 6SN7 tubes or my SHIPPING NOTIFICATION FOR MY AMP !!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!

I did get this beauty:


























wow , they look beautiful.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Mikhail not shipping when he said he would? Go figure.
So gollie, gimme a list of all the crazy stuff you're getting.
I want to oogle it and envy you

















You asked...

Still coming in:
4 shelf Audio rack from racksandstands.com
2m Zu Mother Power Cord
Soloz Reference Elite IC
2x Ken Rad VT231 
2x Raytheon VT231
1x Syvania 6SN7W
1x Brimar CV1988
Singlepower MPX3 SLAM
Zu Firemine Coax

After my X-Fi sells i'm getting an Auzentech Prelude
Still waiting on a response from a guy on Audiogon about a Black Sand Violet Power Cable

I think i'll be content for a little while









Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I
Where did you get your 6385, anyway?


The guy on Audiogon that you directed me to. The one selling the Paradisea+


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


You asked...

Still coming in:
4 shelf Audio rack from racksandstands.com
2m Zu Mother Power Cord
Soloz Reference Elite IC
2x Ken Rad VT231 
2x Raytheon VT231
1x Syvania 6SN7W
1x Brimar CV1988
Singlepower MPX3 SLAM
Zu Firemine Coax


Sorry if this is too personal , but where do you get the money for these things!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Just bought my Sennhieser HD201s be here on Halloween :O .... Now I need a mic -_-


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Sorry if this is too personal , but where do you get the money for these things!


A little personal but I do have a job...

Birthday is next month also. I buy my own B-Day presents


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


A little personal but I do have a job...

Birthday is next month also. I buy my own B-Day presents










I sell my body for audio gear.

Im so alone >.>


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


I sell my body for audio gear.

Im so alone >.>


NO!

You are not alone!










Take it from me ...

There is absolutely nothing wrong with turning tricks (as long as it's a fat girl or a really fine girl) ...

In order to accumulate funds for your next head phone related purchase.

NOTHING!

LOL!

Don't you watch family guy?

According to Quagmire(tm):

"Fat girl's need love too ... but they just have to pay!"

...

So therefore ...

Why not use those funds for head-fi purchases?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


According to Quagmire(tm):

"Fat girl's need love too ... but they just have to pay!"


I use this quote at least once a day.


----------



## pLuhhmm

So... were in Zoo do you live? BBW city?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


NO!

There is absolutely nothing wrong with turning tricks (as long as it's a fat girl or a really fine girl) ...
Why not use those funds for head-fi purchases?











I love this group. we wax and wane between alcohol abuse, hoein' it up, and tube amps. What a combination.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


So... were in Zoo do you live? BBW city?


Right on the west side of Western's campus.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


I love this group. we wax and wane between alcohol abuse, hoein' it up, and tube amps. What a combination.


Would you have it any other way?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


I love this group. we wax and wane between alcohol abuse, hoein' it up, and tube amps. What a combination.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


Would you have it any other way?










Playa's in da house.

Btw, anyone looking to unload on a great deal should check this Singlepower that is up for sale on Head-Fi. The tubes included are probably worth just shy of a thousand dollars themselves, not to mention that the package comes with a damn good amp as well.

Joel - the time is NOW







.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Whats a good EQ program?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Playa's in da house.

Btw, anyone looking to unload on a great deal should check this Singlepower that is up for sale on Head-Fi. The tubes included are probably worth just shy of a thousand dollars themselves, not to mention that the package comes with a damn good amp as well.

Joel - the time is NOW







.



Holy god. I just saw hat.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Holy god. I just saw hat.


You saw this???


----------



## slytown

Add Technics RP-DH1200s to my list.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Joel - the time is NOW







.


Thanks for the head's up ... saw that a day or two ago ... gonna hold off.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Thanks for the head's up ... saw that a day or two ago ... gonna hold off.


Hold off for a MPX3 or better.


----------



## DK_mz

joining in with gaming creative fatal1ty headphones


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Hold off for a MPX3 or better.


Extreme > MPX3.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Playa's in da house.

Btw, anyone looking to unload on a great deal should check this Singlepower that is up for sale on Head-Fi. The tubes included are probably worth just shy of a thousand dollars themselves, not to mention that the package comes with a damn good amp as well.

Joel - the time is NOW







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Thanks for the head's up ... saw that a day or two ago ... gonna hold off.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Hold off for a MPX3 or better.


saw that listing before it was posted on Head-Fi... a very nice amp it is. No funds for said amp says me.

and Extreme > MPX3


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

hmm, only 1600 eh?
that would only COMPLETELY empty my chequings account


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


A little personal but I do have a job...

Birthday is next month also. I buy my own B-Day presents










Yeah... i wish i had a job that payed well so i can get stuff like thesez


----------



## Namrac

Received my new HD580 driver and HD650 cable, but the new driver's yet to be burned in, so it sounds.... weird.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Received my new HD580 driver and HD650 cable, but the new driver's yet to be burned in, so it sounds.... weird.


Haha looks like you'll have to just let it play, must be weird having 1 new ear and one excellent ear. Now we have definitive proof that burn in does matter !


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Haha looks like you'll have to just let it play, must be weird having 1 new ear and one excellent ear. Now we have definitive proof that burn in does matter !


There's a distinct veil on the left channel. Right side is much more open and clear. It still sounds good, just a little weird. Soundstage/imaging's really lacking at the moment too.

All I know is, I love this amp, it's gonna be amazing once the left side catches up.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


There's a distinct veil on the left channel. Right side is much more open and clear. It still sounds good, just a little weird. Soundstage/imaging's really lacking at the moment too.

All I know is, I love this amp, it's gonna be amazing once the left side catches up.


Mikhail promised that he would get my amp in the mail tomorrow...

*fingers crosses*

Black Sand Z1 shipping tomorrow also.

I can't wait...


----------



## Shingetsu

Lol leave it unburned and bring it to a meet so people can debunk the burn in myth for them selfs.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Lol leave it unburned and bring it to a meet so people can debunk the burn in myth for them selfs.


That would mean having it, and not listening to it.

I think not.


----------



## noname

Has anyone an idea if the headphone jack on the sonic t-amp gen 2 is amplified from the same chip the speakers do? or is it some crappy one they through in for convenience?


----------



## Duckydude

Its not really a good idea to buy one driver by itself as when a headphone is first manufactured, the drivers are handmatched with each other. I think it has to do with that each driver's impedance differs slightly


----------



## KingOfSparetime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Man!

No lie.

I so so miss those IEMs.

Can't tell you how many countless hours they got me through my work day repairing fork lifts on Houston's various port facilities.

(really)

All I've thought about since selling them is when I'll be able to get/afford another pair ... and also ... what Shure's next top of the line IEM will look like.

Die hard Shure fan boy here.











Likewise.

Those IEMs are fantastic. Thanks again! =D


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duckydude*


Its not really a good idea to buy one driver by itself as when a headphone is first manufactured, the drivers are handmatched with each other. I think it has to do with that each driver's impedance differs slightly


What little audible difference there was between the drivers is quickly shrinking, I'm really not worried about it.


----------



## s1rrah

To anyone interested in a great deal on some Shure E500/SE500's ... (they are the same) ...

200.00 bucks at Head.fi.org:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...1/#post4888115

...

Had I the money, I'd buy immediately.

Great deal.


----------



## noname

Great deal , thanks! I too wish i had the money :/

edit: check out these akg k701s , they come with a fancy carrying case

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/ak...s-pics-376861/


----------



## mrtn400

Add me please.

My HA-RX700s just came in and I should be getting my Xonar DX soon.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Great deal , thanks! I too wish i had the money :/

edit: check out these akg k701s , they come with a fancy carrying case

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/ak...s-pics-376861/


that guy lives like 5 minutes from me hahaha


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


that guy lives like 5 minutes from me hahaha


Do i smell reconnaissance mission?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Do i smell reconnaissance mission?


I'll pm him if you'd like, LOL. I pm'd a guy with a zana duex from san diego but by the time i did, he had it all boxed up and about to ship it :[


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


I'll pm him if you'd like, LOL. I pm'd a guy with a zana duex from san diego but by the time i did, he had it all boxed up and about to ship it :[


Lol , i dont want them ... i mean not for money at least.

Thanks anyways loL!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Has anyone an idea if the headphone jack on the sonic t-amp gen 2 is amplified from the same chip the speakers do? or is it some crappy one they through in for convenience?


headphone out sucks... speaker outputs is where its at.

oh, btw... not sure if I told you this or not, but I measured out 10' of speaker wire and only had like 4' left so I just sent you 14'


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


headphone out sucks... speaker outputs is where its at.


Yeah , i was reading about it and it was a little unclear , but the main picture was that it was not the best and basically sucked for high end headphones.

Quote:



oh, btw... not sure if I told you this or not, but I measured out 10' of speaker wire and only had like 4' left so I just sent you 14'


No lol you did not tell me that







Thats very nice of you







i do very much appreciate it


----------



## Gollie

Any SACD player owners in the club?


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Yeah , i was reading about it and it was a little unclear , but the main picture was that it was not the best and basically sucked for high end headphones.


Haha I actually get your avatar now!









Moar cowbell!!!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Kim from AV123 just called me to verify my shipping address







my speakers are shipping on monday







w00t w00t, pumped now









On route:
X-LS Encores in Satin Black
X-Sub in Cherry







(they're out of satin blacks, so i got a free upgrade, but they couldn't upgrade the speakers... a dissappointment)


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Kim from AV123 just called me to verify my shipping address







my speakers are shipping on monday







w00t w00t, pumped now









On route:
X-LS Encores in Satin Black
X-Sub in Cherry







(they're out of satin blacks, so i got a free upgrade, but they couldn't upgrade the speakers... a dissappointment)


Still nothing from Mikhail


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww sorry to hear that, maybe you can cancel the order get a refund and jump on that $1600 SP Extreme...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awww sorry to hear that, maybe you can cancel the order get a refund and jump on that $1600 SP Extreme...


Second that.










Gotta admit ... that's a sick deal (considering the tube selection "Riceboy" is including).

Wish I had the funds. I'd order in a second!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awww sorry to hear that, maybe you can cancel the order get a refund and jump on that $1600 SP Extreme...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Second that.










Gotta admit ... that's a sick deal (considering the tube selection "Riceboy" is including).

Wish I had the funds. I'd order in a second!











Seriously, this is a great suggestion Gollie. If you've already paid Mkihail, request a refund (demand if you must), message Riceboy and ask if he will put the amp on hold for you. That Extreme is a stacked amp and would be worth the trouble.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Seriously, this is a great suggestion Gollie. If you've already paid Mkihail, request a refund (demand if you must), message Riceboy and ask if he will put the amp on hold for you. That Extreme is a stacked amp and would be worth the trouble.


From what I have read, the MPX3 is a superior amp to the Extreme. I can wait...

I've already spent $500+ on tubes so I don't need the extra tubes. I just want the amp. Hopefully it will be here next week.

On another note, does anyone have _Beck - Sea Change_ in .Flac?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


From what I have read, the MPX3 is a superior amp to the Extreme. I can wait...

I've already spent $500+ on tubes so I don't need the extra tubes. I just want the amp. Hopefully it will be here next week.

On another note, does anyone have _Beck - Sea Change_ in .Flac?


Superior? Not really; the differences between Extreme, MPX3, and Supra are not quite as large as people would lead you to believe. I suppose it is fair to say that Supra is probably the best of the three overall, but the difference is not night and day.

Alas, the MPX3 is awesome and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. And yeah, you have bought a lot of tubes







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Any SACD player owners in the club?


I spin my SACD on my Oppo 980 and feed DSD signal via HDMI to my Marantz SR7001


----------



## gonX

Is there any easy way to fix crackling in my left speaker of my HD595's? I have the choice between sending it back to where I bought them to get a new pair (Danish laws) or fixing it myself. It's usually the sort of nasty crackling you hear when you hit the volume cap but it's getting reeaaallly bad


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Any SACD player owners in the club?


Apparently my ps3 can play them







. I haven't tried one yet though.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Is there any easy way to fix crackling in my left speaker of my HD595's? I have the choice between sending it back to where I bought them to get a new pair (Danish laws) or fixing it myself. It's usually the sort of nasty crackling you hear when you hit the volume cap but it's getting reeaaallly bad










If its getting progressively worse you might have a torn driver. Only thing we can really suggest is disconnecting and reconnecting the cable to the actual headphones [from the driver, not from the source.

But if it's distortion progresses when not moving, just naturally, sounds like its going out.


----------



## soloz2

sounds like there's a good chance the driver is blown, or going so I'd say send them back. Before you do you can open them up to make sure the cable hasn't been pulled out or that there isn't a short in the cable.


----------



## huntman21014

Huntman21014 (HD201's) I love them and will never go back to cheap headphones again


----------



## slytown

Technics RP-DH1200s. These things are awesome.


----------



## loudmusicman

count me in on the skullcandy corner. Ive got some smokin buds.


----------



## ViRuS

Sennheiser: HD-465 & HD-495 
Sony: MDR-V150 MDX-100

Represent.








I love the 465's.
Cheap & cheerfull, but pack a punch. 
*/evil laughs*


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViRuS*


Sennheiser: HD-465 & HD-495 
Sony: MDR-V150 MDX-100

Represent.








I love the 465's.
Cheap & cheerfull, but pack a punch. 
*/evil laughs*


sebastian??


----------



## s1rrah

It's Official(tm)!

I'm keeping the Havana DAC that MHDT Labs sent me for review:

...










...










They didn't go for my "you donate and I donate" bit ...

But they did say I can pay it off as I was able and that there were no pressures or time limits.

Great deal if you ask me ... especially since I'm getting it at a discounted price and especially since it's a whole other order of DAC in regards to sound quality than is the Paradisea+ (which I still love but which simply can't compete with non-OPAMP design and dual Burr Brown PCM56P DACs that the Havana features).

...

FYI ...

Here's some comments I posted via PM to a Head-fi.org friend who is selling his Paradisea+ so as to buy a Havana:

....

Quote:



Wow man.

Your gonna freak at the difference between the Paradisea+ and the Havana!

I've spent a lot of time today doing very quick switch A/B listens between the Paradisea+ and the Havana and it's unbelievable how narrow, soft, blurry and veiled the Paradisea+ sounds in direct comparison with the Havana.

That's certainly not a comment meant to diss on the Paradisea because it's certainly not that ... but rather, I mean to say that the Havana does indeed sound appropriate for it's 900.00 price tag while the also very fine sounding Paradisea+ is quite well suited to it's lesser cost of 600.00.

Both great DACs and both are an insane value ... but the Havana indeed takes it to a whole other level.

BTW: I did the test listening using the Bendix 6385 in both DACs.

What's insane is that I really didn't think a DAC could get too much better than the Paradisea ... having no benchmark or otherwise to compare it too.

But man ...

The Havana is near crystalline in clarity compared to the Paradisea+!

Soundstage is much better ... and, as is so often mentioned with the recabling of Senn HD650's ... it's like a thick woolen curtain (or, "veil") between myself and the music had been suddenly raised once I switched over to the Havana during the test listens.

I wish you could keep your Paradisea for direct A/B listening ... cause it's rather astonishing.

The differences between the Paradisea+ and Havana, though evident in all sorts of music, were nonetheless most hugely apparent when listening to quiet bits like mello solo piano work or otherwise delicately produced and communicated music ... it was like instant x2 in presence, detail and soundstage once switched to the Havana.

That difference, again, is quite noticeable in all types of music ... but for the softer, more delicate bits where levels sometimes sink down near inaudible, ... the accessibility of the instruments and music becomes all the more greater with the Havana.

Anyway ... just a word that its very much worth the wait and extra effort to land the Havana ... especially since MHDT is discontinuing it this year.

Good luck.

Best.

.joel


...

Worthwhile upgrade for sure.

Rock on.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


It's Official(tm)!

I'm keeping the Havana DAC that MHDT Labs sent me for review:

They didn't go for my "you donate and I donate" bit ...

But they did say I can pay it off as I was able and that there were no pressures or time limits.

Great deal if you ask me ... especially since I'm getting it at a discounted price and especially since it's a whole other order of DAC in regards to sound quality than is the Paradisea+ (which I still love but which simply can't compete with non-OPAMP design and dual Burr Brown PCM56P DACs that the Havana features).


Congrats man!









They're discontinuing it? I had never even heard of it til about a month ago, I assumed it was a new product.

Not much here, just blissful listening. Starting to think about Grado again; the HD580 is awesome, and I am keeping it, but with a lot of my rock and metal the Grado roots that have been instilled inside me cry out for that presentation







. Depending on how things go at the meet, I'll probably aim for an RS-2 after the start of the new year.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Congrats man!









They're discontinuing it? I had never even heard of it til about a month ago, I assumed it was a new product.

Not much here, just blissful listening. Starting to think about Grado again; the HD580 is awesome, and I am keeping it, but with a lot of my rock and metal the Grado roots that have been instilled inside me cry out for that presentation







. Depending on how things go at the meet, I'll probably aim for an RS-2 after the start of the new year.


MHDT Labs tells me they are discontinuing the Havana DAC due to high costs of manufacturing compared to their other products (I'm sure this has to do with the insanely well built, mostly brushed aluminum chassis and the rather thick acrylic front panel ... it's way thicker acrylic than used in the Paradisea+), more so than with the circuit layout and other components.

I wouldn't be surprised to see them release the same basic design in a more cost affective housing in the future.

BTW:

Re: Grados

Go for the RS1's!!!

If you still had your JVC's .. I'd suggest a 1 week trade but since I've already quite well demo'd the HD580's ... I don't think I could give up my RS1's for that long.










Just kidding.

Give me a PM and maybe we can work out a swap in the next month or two.

Best.

.joel


----------



## Namrac

Any chance we could get some side-by-side comparison shots of the Paradisea and Havana together, s1rrah? I'd love to see the size differences.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Any chance we could get some side-by-side comparison shots of the Paradisea and Havana together, s1rrah? I'd love to see the size differences.


They are, roughly, the same exact size ... give or take a millimeter or two:

...










...

That said, the internal circuit design is quite different; namely, the obvious lack of any OPAMP in the Havana and the dual DAC chips:

...

*Paradisea+:*










...

*Havana:*










...

The Havana is shaping up to be one of those keep-it-forever items.


----------



## Gollie

Damn you Joel!

I don't need to spend any more money, but your recent _strong _endorsement of the Havana are making me want one...

Thanks being said, I will probably wait until the next upgrade cycle and get into the $1500-$2000 range...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Damn you Joel!

I don't need to spend any more money, but your recent _strong _endorsement of the Havana are making me want one...

Thanks being said, I will probably wait until the next upgrade cycle and get into the $1500-$2000 range...












The Havana really is a bit of an upgrade ...

Let me know next month or so and we can trade for a week or so ... (made all the more painless since we live so close to one another) ...

Better yet ... make it before the new year ... that's even better cause you can keep your Paradisea+ while demo'ing the Havana (since I've also got a Paradisea+ here at the house to listen to in the Havana's absence!) ...

The more refined sound of the Havana DAC is more easily heard when doing direct A/B comparisons with the Paradisea+ ...

But I won't have my own Paradisea+ for much longer so let me know something, sometime this year ... and we can work out a swap ...

Happy listening.

.joel


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Iâ€™m still waiting on my Zero W/OPA627â€™s and LD I+ with that cute little Xitel MD Port DG2 to come in. No overnighted parts from Japan for this hot rod. I have been trying to get these Denons burnt in though and will say they are slowly growing on me. The top end is still too bright, mids a bit covered up and too far in the background, while the â€œextremeâ€ low end is starting to loosen up a LITTLE bit. They have about 60 something hours on them now so still pretty new I guess.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Iâ€™m still waiting on my Zero W/OPA627â€™s and LD I+ with that cute little Xitel MD Port DG2 to come in. No overnighted parts from Japan for this hot rod. I have been trying to get these Denons burnt in though and will say they are slowly growing on me. The top end is still too bright, mids a bit covered up and too far in the background, while the â€œextremeâ€ low end is starting to loosen up a LITTLE bit. They have about 60 something hours on them now so still pretty new I guess.


Not sure what Denon cans your referring too ... but I think I remember it (from your earlier posts) as the D2000 variety ...

That said ...

At the recent Houston Head-fi.org meet ... I sort of liked those cans ... they were what I'd call "general and nice sounding" headphones ...

Nothing really unique jumped out at me (such as the RS1's notorious detail/speed or the HD650's uber seductiveness) ... but considering they can be had for under 200 bucks ... I thought them a fairly good value ...

Give 'em 200 hours minimum before judging ...


----------



## noname

yo s1rrah,

how much did it cost you , and where can i get my hands on one?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
yo s1rrah,

how much did it cost you , and where can i get my hands on one?

We've been discussing everything from headphones to DACs ...

And so, what exactly are you referring too?










Give me word and I'll inform in kind.

Best.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
We've been discussing everything from headphones to DACs ...

And so, what exactly are you referring too?










Give me word and I'll inform in kind.

Best.

Sorry for not being specific: Your baby Havana


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Sorry for not being specific: Your baby Havana

Oh.

Easy enough.

Just email the fine folks at MHDT Labs : [email protected]

(do it quick, though as the Havana is going to be discontinued in a bit)

BTW: they might not email back for a week or more ... chalk it up to the Taiwanese/English translation requirements!










Do me a favor and mention me (Joel Harris) ... I've been telling them I'm pimping their gear and it would be nice to have some back up ...

Best.

.joel


----------



## MosIncredible

I've been reading deeply into buying a pair of HD580 or HD600s and wondered if they would require a dedicated headphone amp or would my Denon 2808CI be able to power them fine?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Oh.

Easy enough.

Just email the fine folks at MHDT Labs : [email protected]

(do it quick, though as the Havana is going to be discontinued in a bit)

BTW: they might not email back for a week or more ... chalk it up to the Taiwanese/English translation requirements!










Do me a favor and mention me (Joel Harris) ... I've been telling them I'm pimping their gear and it would be nice to have some back up ...

Best.

.joel

You forgot to mention price.









The havana goes for give or take $900 new from MHDT, it's their top of the line.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
I've been reading deeply into buying a pair of HD580 or HD600s and wondered if they would require a dedicated headphone amp or would my Denon 2808CI be able to power them fine?

They will greatly benefit from using a dedicated amp, but I have driven my HD580 direct from my Chaintech AV-710 (pc soundcard) with relative ease. As far as power goes, you should be fine.

I might mention that Sennheiser is among the best for scaling as you improve components, so future upgrades to source and amp will consistently benefit the sound. I have yet to reach diminishing returns with my HD580.


----------



## Gollie

@Aura:
Does your DAC upsample? If so, is it to the usual 192khz? Does this take the grain out of your badly produced CD's? I like the Paradisea a lot but I have to admit, I am liking what I am reading about the PS Audio DA III (also available w/ Cullen Mods).

I also like the Musical Fidelity X-DAC v8. Have you (or any members) heard either of these?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
@Aura:
Does your DAC upsample? If so, is it to the usual 192khz? Does this take the grain out of your badly produced CD's? I like the Paradisea a lot but I have to admit, I am liking what I am reading about the PS Audio DA III (also available w/ Cullen Mods).

I also like the Musical Fidelity X-DAC v8. Have you (or any members) heard either of these?


NOS FTW!










Sorry ... I'm biased.

(BTW: give me a shout if you want to check the Havana for a day or two)

.joel


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

NOS FTW!










Sorry ... I'm biased.

(BTW: give me a shout if you want to check the Havana for a day or two)

.joel

Supposedly OS w/ DVD audio sounds _amazing!_. There is a PS Audio for sale for $715 on Audiogon...

OHH THE ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Supposedly OS w/ DVD audio sound _amazing!_. There is a PS Audio for sale for $715 on Audiogon...

OHH THE ITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well then, scratch it b3Atch!










(I'm certainly not one to frown on flagrant spending!)

Whoooo!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well then, scratch it b3Atch!










(I'm certainly not one to frown on flagrant spending!)

Whoooo!










This is like a crackhead looking for help in a crack house


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
This is like a crackhead looking for help in a crack house









And I blame it all on Jacob (aka Soloz2).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
And I blame it all on Jacob (aka Soloz2).










what!









so I might not be getting any form of tower speakers... the waf factor again... I should have stuck with "you can choose the color..."


----------



## Gollie

This Paradisea might be for sale soon...










This PS Audio (w/ Cullen Mods) might have my money.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Not sure what Denon cans your referring too ... but I think I remember it (from your earlier posts) as the D2000 variety ...

That said ...

At the recent Houston Head-fi.org meet ... I sort of liked those cans ... they were what I'd call "general and nice sounding" headphones ...

Nothing really unique jumped out at me (such as the RS1's notorious detail/speed or the HD650's uber seductiveness) ... but considering they can be had for under 200 bucks ... I thought them a fairly good value ...

Give 'em 200 hours minimum before judging ...










Yep, I have the AH-D2000's "stock" for now. Going to see how they sound after the break in along with the Amp/DAC combo and see if I think that any real significant improvements can be made with the Mark L mod and some cable readjusting. I thought it was somewhere in the ball park of 500+ hours needed for a really good break in? Going to have to wait till I get my desktop back up and running so I don't have to leave the laptop on all day/night.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
what!









so I might not be getting any form of tower speakers... the waf factor again... I should have stuck with "you can choose the color..."

*@Soloz2:*

It's true.

As you yourself have said ...

Just a short year or so ago ... I was making fun of my roommate for spending $200 on a single vacuum tube ...

Really ...

I even posted a video to the Insomniac thread (but not willing to look it up) ...










But in the end?

The joke is obviously on me since I just spent 800 bucks on a DAC and have otherwise spent the past three days with RS1's on my head (all the while hitting the "ignore" button on my cel phone!).

It's these moments that make me happy to be a single bachelor!

Such a disastrous, lovely and consuming Niche Hobby(tm) you (and others) have introduced me too!

I'm rather grateful, btw.

Never knew things could sound so good!

(and I *still* want a cardas copper/silver hybrid cable!)


----------



## Gollie

Well after an hour of deep thought...

I am going to have to knock off the PS Audio Digital Link 3 w/ stage 4 Cullen Mods. After which, this upgrade cycle will finally be done.

The only bad part is, I'm going to have to sell my Darkvoice, my Paradisea, z-5300's, a MB and another 5.1 system I have laying around.

A lot of work but it should all pay off once the new DAC lands.

On another note, WHERE IS MY SHIPPING NOTICE FROM MIKHAIL!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
On another note, WHERE IS MY SHIPPING NOTICE FROM MIKHAIL!









Unfortunately, this was not unexpected... I'm sure you've read the threads on Head-Fi, Gollie, mikhail is not one for quick and timely delivery.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Unfortunately, this was not unexpected... I'm sure you've read the threads on Head-Fi, Gollie, mikhail is not one for quick and timely delivery.

I know...

I just wish he would be more straight forward. He has told me twice that it would ship "tomorrow as the latest."

Honestly is key imo. When the Amp arrives i'm sure all of my frustration will melt away.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 

On another note, WHERE IS MY SHIPPING NOTICE FROM MIKHAIL!









Aura and I had a brief discussion about this just earlier today...


----------



## pLuhhmm

Any other programs like DFX 8? Can be free or cost $.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm* 
Any other programs like DFX 8? Can be free or cost $.

ewww. use foobar+dsp_delta& download youP-PAX drivers. Theres your sound enhancement right there , and all for the cost of free.


----------



## pLuhhmm

i have sigmatel onboard sound.
and what is.... foobar+dsp_delta


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
@Aura:
Does your DAC upsample? If so, is it to the usual 192khz? Does this take the grain out of your badly produced CD's? I like the Paradisea a lot but I have to admit, I am liking what I am reading about the PS Audio DA III (also available w/ Cullen Mods).

I also like the Musical Fidelity X-DAC v8. Have you (or any members) heard either of these?

Hey Gollie, sorry been a busy night for me.

My Parasound does indeed upsample, but it takes normal 44.1 khz to 8x, which is 352.8 khz. I would say that it does take grain out of most of my albums, but is also more revealing of an album that was badly recorded and produced to begin with. Point in case would be with Incubus' Morning View, which is one of the few albums that still dissatisfies me even with my recent improvements to my rig.

Regardless, a solid DAC can really carry an entire system and serve as the backbone. Dare I say that my Parasound has made a bigger difference than my Moth... I'm still undecided. The former certainly has more value.


----------



## Gollie

After spending $1500 on the MPX I'm going to have to hide the CC statement if I spend $1600 on a DAC.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
After spending $1500 on the MPX I'm going to have to hide the CC statement if I spend $1600 on a DAC.









Cambridge Audio Azur 840C. One of the best modern DAC's out there. For $1,100-1,300 used, it's a giant-killer.

That should save you at least a few hundred if you decide to upgrade.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Cambridge Audio Azur 840C.

The links that come up on google say this is a CD player. Are there two versions?


----------



## Gollie

Ok, I read up on it...

Looks promising. There is one for 1095 on A'gon. I'm going to email the seller.

Good recommendation. I wish I could rep you! <3


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
The links that come up on google say this is a CD player. Are there two versions?

It has digital input, meaning that you can bypass the cd-component and simply use it as a DAC. As you can see, it is extremely versatile.

If I hadn't discovered Parasound, I would probably own an 840C myself.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It has digital input, meaning that you can bypass the cd-component and simply use it as a DAC. As you can see, it is extremely versatile.

If I hadn't discovered Parasound, I would probably own an 840C myself.

Been reading up on it for the past hour and it is hard to find any information on people using it as a stand alone DAC. What I did read is that it is a FANTASTIC CDP but that it only oversamples to 24/192 when used as a stand alone DAC.

I might just go with the PS Audio. I'll talk to the people that I emailed on A'gon and see what they say. The used versions are very attractive for ~$1000, but I will have to see.

I have spent ANOTHER day researching this stuff.







It feels never ending at times. Bedtime for now.


----------



## Duckydude

I really don't understand how oversampling could make the audio sound better, although I really don't know anything about oversampling. How I preceive it is that its basically like taking a SD video and encoding it to 1080p... I think my DAC oversamples to 24/192, but I don't really know if it makes a difference







.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I really don't understand how oversampling could make the audio sound better, although I really don't know anything about oversampling. How I preceive it is that its basically like taking a SD video and encoding it to 1080p... I think my DAC oversamples to 24/192, but I don't really know if it makes a difference







.

Good point...I don't have any idea how it works either. After a long night (stayed up WAY to late) of reading about the Cambridge 840c, I think this is going to be my next DAC. Now, I have to find a used version at a good price first.


----------



## soloz2

as long as we've been talking about waiting for items I'm still waiting for a pair of subwoofers I ordered and paid for on 11.30.07...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats almost a full year


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
as long as we've been talking about waiting for items I'm still waiting for a pair of subwoofers I ordered and paid for on 11.30.07...

Wow...


----------



## Jacka

I've got a pair of HD595s.


----------



## Aura

Gollie, check this. Send an e-mail that guy's way, that is quite a deal.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I really don't understand how oversampling could make the audio sound better, although I really don't know anything about oversampling. How I preceive it is that its basically like taking a SD video and encoding it to 1080p... I think my DAC oversamples to 24/192, but I don't really know if it makes a difference







.

The litterallist in me says that there is none. The only practical application I know of for most consumers to utilize upsampling is in cases like that with older Audigy cards, where the audio stream was modulated (quite poorly) to 48khz regardless of its original sample rate. Using a quality software upsampler to 48khz could often provide far better quality by bypassing the poor hardware's conversions.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Gollie, check this. Send an e-mail that guy's way, that is quite a deal.

I bought one today on eBay. I will be here in 7-10 days.

On a brighter note...I got an email from Mikhail today stating that my amp is now with his shipping department. I should have tracking within a couple of days.

WoW, as I wrote that, it just seemed like another stall tactic. Maybe not







Anyway, he said it should be here this week.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Well on a brighter note, I got tracking confirmation today from UPS, on my 91.00 pounds of speakers







can't wait till these things arrive. (supposedly friday). but on a sad not, mouser sent soloz the wrong enclosure, so I'm still waiting on my Millet MAX... grrrr this is like the 5th mess up on parts sent to soloz... of all the bad luck...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Well on a brighter note, I got tracking confirmation today from UPS, on my 91.00 pounds of speakers








can't wait till these things arrive. (supposedly friday). but on a sad not, mouser sent soloz the wrong enclosure, so I'm still waiting on my Millet MAX... grrrr this is like the 5th mess up on parts sent to soloz... of all the bad luck...

I've had one of those last few months... lol


----------



## Gollie

Man oh man, I have about 100 hours on this Paradisea now and it sounds fantastic. It is going to be fun a/b'ing the unit vs. the Cambridge 840c when it gets here. I'll have to take notes because I can't find anyone who has actually done a good comparison on the 840c as a stand alone DAC fed from a good sound card.

Listening to some smooth Jazz (Sax - Paul Taylor / Guitar - Peter White / Piano - Brian Culbertson) the bass is tight and accurate, the 3d soundstage is very revealing and the layered effect of different instruments coming in / out of the music is very detailed. In some of my piano and sax tracks, I would like a little better separation of the notes so I can't wait to see what the 840 has to offer.

After the reviews that I have read, I am expecting a lot out of the CDP and stand alone DAC.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
WoW, as I wrote that, it just seemed like another stall tactic. Maybe not







Anyway, he said it should be here this week.


lol i thought the same thing.

my lord man you went on a spending frenzy. i can't wait for pics/impressions.


----------



## Namrac

I like how you upgraded from the paradisea within like 2 weeks of getting it









What are your plans for it after you get set up with the 840C? (That is, after your comparisons and such)


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
I like how you upgraded from the paradisea within like 2 weeks of getting it









What are your plans for it after you get set up with the 840C? (That is, after your comparisons and such)

I'm probably going to get rid of it. With the Bendix 6385, it really is a great unit, but I will have way to much gear if I hold on to it. I'll wait until the 840c is fully burned in, give impressions of both (a/b), then sell the Paradisea w/ the Bendix.


----------



## Duckydude

I picked up a pair of AKG K701's







. I got 'em off of head-fi, so they are already burned in (really nice since I've heard they take forever to burn in). I heard they are a nice nice match with the Millet MAX, so I'll be looking forward to comparing them with my DT880s







.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Can I join up into the club? I was waiting until I got some ok headphones.
if Sennheiser HD 437's count!









Got em for free...


----------



## H3||scr3am

picked up my pair of mopads today, $40 CDN from a local music and audio store... speakers are supposed to be here for Friday, then I'm just waiting on my amp


----------



## xSevasTra

Me and my Razer Piranha headset are in ^^


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duckydude* 
I picked up a pair of AKG K701's







. I got 'em off of head-fi, so they are already burned in (really nice since I've heard they take forever to burn in). I heard they are a nice nice match with the Millet MAX, so I'll be looking forward to comparing them with my DT880s







.

Where the hell do you get a Millet MAX? not even google can find anything relevant for me.

I've got the K701s too, and I need to get an AMP, if they're over $180 though I'm probably just going to get the EMU0404


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

millet max are DIY


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
millet max are DIY

I heard a balanced MM at the Houston meet and I was impressed.


----------



## awkenney

Ath-ad500


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
Where the hell do you get a Millet MAX? not even google can find anything relevant for me.

I've got the K701s too, and I need to get an AMP, if they're over $180 though I'm probably just going to get the EMU0404

You can buy pre-built Millet MAXs from time to time on head-fi in the for sale section. Although I would imagine that they would be more expensive than $180. You could also look into getting a Millet Hybrid, which is similar to the MAX. Here's one thats for sale at head-fi: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...hybrid-376223/. Its definatly the best you can get for $150 and pairs nicely with the K701's







.


----------



## kanman

put me in the corner, SkullCandy G.I


----------



## H3||scr3am

Soloz is also a great builder for the Millet MAXs he's building mine as we speak, and has a lot of experience both building and listening to them







and for the record they range alot in price mine right now is costing me about $700ish (CDN) but its nicely loaded


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Soloz is also a great builder for the Millet MAXs he's building mine as we speak, and has a lot of experience both building and listening to them







and for the record they range alot in price mine right now is costing me about $700ish (CDN)

When I get the chance, i'm going to pick up a CMOY and work on my soldering skills. Maybe one day i'll feel comfortable building a Beta22!

Ambitious I know...


----------



## H3||scr3am

cmoys can be had for $10 from radio shack







but hey, there is no better way to learn









my current/future projects:

Alien DAC (finished)
PINT amp (complete but has a ground channel defunction)
Bantam DAC (on the list)
Mini ^3 (list)
Millet Max Starving Student (again...list)


----------



## Namrac

Despite my love for tubes and my love for my Singlepower, I just know in my gut that someday I'll end up with a balanced Beta22. It's just the way it's gonna work. I want it, and I will continue to want it until I have it.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Despite my love for tubes and my love for my Singlepower, I just know in my gut that someday I'll end up with a balanced Beta22. It's just the way it's gonna work. I want it, and I will continue to want it until I have it.

Ditto...

Although I want a set of K701's, i'm holding off for when I go balanced.

I'm going to give the SP at least a year before I get the itch again.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Ditto...

Although I want a set of K701's, i'm holding off for when I go balanced.

I'm going to give the SP at least a year before I get the itch again.

Same, this is going to be an extended process, my audio addiction's already killed my hopes of buying a car this year...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Same, this is going to be an extended process, my audio addiction's already killed my hopes of buying a car this year...

My wife wants a house. I initially planned to spend $1400 this upgrade cycle and it has ballooned into ~$4200.

I'm done for a while...after I find a Mullard ecc32 and two more Brimar cv1988's


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Despite my love for tubes and my love for my Singlepower, I just know in my gut that someday I'll end up with a balanced Beta22. It's just the way it's gonna work. I want it, and I will continue to want it until I have it.

Balancing Act...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
My wife wants a house. I initially planned to spend $1400 this upgrade cycle and it has ballooned into ~$4200.

I'm done for a while...after I find a Mullard ecc32 and two more Brimar cv1988's









A Dr. House I can supply, a house to live in, no so much.

Yeah. 4200$.... impressive. You gonna bring your rig to can jam 09







?


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol thats if he hasn't upgraded it more









and Gollie I got dibs on your paradisea + Benedix tube sale...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol thats if he hasn't upgraded it more









and Gollie I got dibs on your paradisea + Benedix tube sale...

USPS Expressing a ~6lb box to Canada w/ insurance for the DAC will be alot. If you want the Paradisea, I would buy one new from Taiwan then you can just buy the tube from me.


----------



## A_N_T_H_O_N_Y

add on some skullcandy ink'd smokin' buds under my name.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

when this thread reaches 555 pages, we should have a Sennheiser Party


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

got a long way to go for me, 127 @ 40 posts / page, i say at 125 or 225 have a grado day


----------



## Gollie

MIKHAIL!!!

OMG this is so annoying...

I want my damn amp!


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
got a long way to go for me, 127 @ 40 posts / page, i say at 125 or 225 have a grado day









?? lol we're already on page 505, and there are only 10 posts per page for me


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
MIKHAIL!!!

OMG this is so annoying...

I want my damn amp!

I know exactly how you feel... I'm waiting on my amp too, but at least my builder is very communicative with me







and he doesn't lie to me either


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i really wasnt paying attention

Quote:

*127 @ 40 posts / page, i say at 125* 225 have a grado day
we are past 125 already


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I know exactly how you feel... I'm waiting on my amp too, but at least my builder is very communicative with me







and he doesn't lie to me either









I think it is the lies that get to me. If he was just honest and told me that the amp would not be ready then I would let him pass. He tells me that the amp is going to ship. Great product or not, customer service has to count.

On the flip side, he has been treating customers like this for some time now. If they keep coming back in spite of THIS, the amps must really be amazing.


----------



## Henry_John_Scott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I know exactly how you feel... I'm waiting on my amp too, but at least my builder is very communicative with me







and he doesn't lie to me either









What amp are you getting, and who are you getting it from?

I need someone to build me a millet MAX


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I think it is the lies that get to me. If he was just honest and told me that the amp would not be ready then I would let him pass. He tells me that the amp is going to ship. Great product or not, customer service has to count.

On the flip side, he has been treating customers like this for some time now. If they keep coming back in spite of THIS, the amps must really be amazing.

And they are. I love mine, but I really can't see buying one new. There are people that paid months and months and months before receiving their amp, always being told it's almost ready to ship.

Mikhail knows how to build amps, but his customer management leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
What amp are you getting, and who are you getting it from?

I need someone to build me a millet MAX

I'm Getting a Millet MAX from Soloz2 aka Soloz Audio







he may be able to help you out send him an email or PM... he's fairly quick to reply









but honestly John I'd suggest you a Mini MAX







Millets are phasing out...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
What amp are you getting, and who are you getting it from?

I need someone to build me a millet MAX

Soloz is building him a Millet Max


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Man oh man I wish I had this kinda money for some sweet sound...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I'm Getting a Millet MAX from Soloz2 aka Soloz Audio







he may be able to help you out send him an email or PM... he's fairly quick to reply









but honestly John I'd suggest you a Mini MAX







Millets are phasing out...


I've been crazy busy the last few days... well except for yesterday, which I came home and went to bed because I felt like crap... Just finished some ICs for someone here and will be picking back up on a certain Max, that's almost as tricked out as mine... then I have another Max that is being populated side by side... then I need to start on my MiniMax that I've had for some time... I picked up two of the custom MiniMax enclosures... I know where one is going, but not sure about the other









The Max's aren't really phasing out they will just be for the more extreme builds. Anyone who wants to use the MOSFET output stage, large boutique caps, or non standard attenuators will pretty much have to use the Max, or they could use the MiniMax board with some care, but it likely wouldn't fit in the small enclosure any longer thus defeating the main purpose of the smaller footprint. A standard build, even one with Blackgates will fit nicely in the smaller enclosure, but don't expect multiple inputs or outputs or anything else too fancy.

On a side note my two ULW10 subwoofers shipped yesterday with a delivery date of Monday. I ordered them on black friday of last year... so when they land here in NY it will be exactly 345 days of waiting. All I have to say is they better be &^%$#$ amazing! lol. (from the preliminary comments from others who received theirs over the last few days they are) But having just shy 1000w RMS powering two 10" drivers in small sealed enclosures should both be musical and have some nice impact for movies


----------



## H3||scr3am

what tricks is my max missing? versus your...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
what tricks is my max missing? versus your...

Mine has a toroidal power source, an Opus and a Darwin source selector.


----------



## H3||scr3am

well mine has an Alien prepped for it... and yes its missing the toroidal PS... but its modular add on, so maybe someday...


----------



## vicious_fishes

sony mrd-xd100's checking in


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

first impressions of my MKII, liquidy, warm, and a little bit veiled.
is it a step up from the Mini3? oh yes
im making these comparisons with new tubes that have no burn in on them yet.
i love the new warm and it defiantly sounds more spacious, the bass packs a bit more of a punch but is a little bit to sloppy and across the vocals they sound a little more withdrawn then they normally do.

looking forward to listening to this for the next few days ( i have tomorrow off







)
and these impressions are with the RCA 5654s i got(yours havent arrived yet nam, stoopid mail)


----------



## H3||scr3am

will you be selling your mini^3 any time soon? I'd be interested, as you're local...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i was considering it, but i am not sure.
my MP3 player is on the fritz, if i decide to get a new one im going to keep my mini3.
if i opt to not get one ill let you know.

and i didnt realize you are in Cambridge, once you get your stuff from soloz we should have a mini meet


----------



## MosIncredible

If you guys were faced with the decision of buying either the HD600 or HD650, and the HD650 was only $50 more, which would you choose? As far as my listening habits, I listen to nearly every genre there is. I also currently do not have a headphone amp and will be powering them with a Denon 2808CI.


----------



## H3||scr3am

HD650s, hands down







and if u bought the 600s u'd want a 650 cable anyways, which is still $30ish... so it's the better deal. and I'd be down for a mini meet


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

awesome, do you drive?
im sure i could grab the van or car for a night









EDIT: i want to listen to the tubes burn in, so is it best that i turn off the amp at night?
if so should i turn down the volume, unplug my headphones or anything before i flip the switch on and off?
thanks.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yeah leave it off at night







or whenever you're not using it for a couple hours, so don't turn it off and back on if u go to make a sandwhich or get a snack, but yeah when u go to work for 3 and a half hours or w/e turn it off...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
If you guys were faced with the decision of buying either the HD600 or HD650, and the HD650 was only $50 more, which would you choose? As far as my listening habits, I listen to nearly every genre there is. I also currently do not have a headphone amp and will be powering them with a Denon 2808CI.

HD600. They do not necessitate the purchase of a dedicated amp nearly as much as an HD650, which can sound like crap even with a decent amp. Perhaps it is just my listening preferences, but I would have to be very picky/careful about matching it with the correct amp.

Some would argue that a 600 simply has a more enjoyable presentation. I cannot comment on this as I have not heard an HD650 in an ideal setup.


----------



## s1rrah

FYI:

HDTracks.com ... one of the few online sources I purchase .FLACs from ... has a freebie album of high def guitar tracks available for download.

Again, totally free ...

I'm downloading it now. Have not listened ... but should be pretty good if their other releases (Chesky stuff, etc.) are any indicator ...

You simply have to take out a free account with them in order to download the .FLACS.

Don't know how long this will be up as they are sort of into the temp promotional thing ... so get on it if you want to download:

Quote:

_HDtracks is proud to offer the "Gibson Presents: Hot Tones in High Definition" album as a free download in either AIFF, FLAC or 320 kbps MP3 format with full PDF liner notes. Listen to the world's best guitarists in the highest quality sound available on the Internet._
...

Here's the link: www.hdtracks.com

...

Happy listening.


----------



## huntman21014

I have a freebie going on for anyone who wants a set of inner ear headphones

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/40...eadphones.html

sorry for being offtopic, just want everyone to get a chance that wants them


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
HD650s, hands down







and if u bought the 600s u'd want a 650 cable anyways, which is still $30ish... so it's the better deal. and I'd be down for a mini meet









The HD600 is more balanced, and is very often ranked higher than the HD650 on everything but the very best equipment. No amp does not indicate the very best equipment.

And the HD650 cable is like $12.50


----------



## CRZYSTNG

K, here's a simple and probably not very commonly asked question pertaining to the maintenance of higher end (more expensive) headphones, or at least those that you would want to keep around for a while. Do any of you use any kind of leather moisturizer/conditioner for the pads and headbands? Granted they are plenty soft now as they are new, but I want to keep them that way too. Would a good automotive conditioner do the job


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
FYI:

HDTracks.com ... one of the few online sources I purchase .FLACs from ... has a freebie album of high def guitar tracks available for download.

Again, totally free ...

I'm downloading it now. Have not listened ... but should be pretty good if their other releases (Chesky stuff, etc.) are any indicator ...

You simply have to take out a free account with them in order to download the .FLACS.

Don't know how long this will be up as they are sort of into the temp promotional thing ... so get on it if you want to download:

...

Here's the link: www.hdtracks.com

...

Happy listening.










RE: The above mentioned, free album of .FLACs ...

Just want to say that they are quite well produced and very fine sounding bits ... (especially the bits from Slash and Arlen Roth/Sonney Landreth!) ...

All tracks are guitar centric works ... lots of solos ... fingerpicking ... some pure rock bits and some very sexy and bluesy bits.

For free? A must download group of tracks for sure! A couple tracks suffer from clipping/distortion problems but such errors are few.

See the above quoted bit for the download site/info.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MosIncredible* 
If you guys were faced with the decision of buying either the HD600 or HD650, and the HD650 was only $50 more, which would you choose? As far as my listening habits, I listen to nearly every genre there is. I also currently do not have a headphone amp and will be powering them with a Denon 2808CI.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
HD650s, hands down







and if u bought the 600s u'd want a 650 cable anyways, which is still $30ish... so it's the better deal. and I'd be down for a mini meet










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
HD600. They do not necessitate the purchase of a dedicated amp nearly as much as an HD650, which can sound like crap even with a decent amp. Perhaps it is just my listening preferences, but I would have to be very picky/careful about matching it with the correct amp.

Some would argue that a 600 simply has a more enjoyable presentation. I cannot comment on this as I have not heard an HD650 in an ideal setup.

I would say both Hd600 and HD650 will scale pretty much equally with associated equipment and they both require an amp to shine. That said they are two different (yet similar) beasts. I have A/B'd them and came to the conclusion that I prefer HD600(HD580 w/ HD600 grills) hands down. HD650 are darker and more laid back.


----------



## MosIncredible

Looks like I should go with the HD600 and HD650 cable. Thank you all for your suggestions. I'm pretty sure I'll look into getting an amp in the future since it'll always be hanging over my head that the HD600s could sound better.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so my LD MKII has made me fall in love with










that album again, just adds a some special to it i cant quite put my finger on.

very happy with the purchase thus far


----------



## DetonatorLoki

Hey if i could have my name added to the list that would be awesome.
HD555, HD215, HD25 pro, SR225.

Thinking about splashing out on some W100's soon, what you guys think of them?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
so my LD MKII has made me fall in love with










that album again, just adds a some special to it i cant quite put my finger on.

very happy with the purchase thus far









Great CD, and a lot more going on spatially than the LD would lead you to believe, the MPX3 brings it even further.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

nice, someone knows the album








do you like their first album more?
or their second?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

i'll just edit this post and play nice.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Henry_John_Scott* 
What amp are you getting, and who are you getting it from?

I need someone to build me a millet MAX

you chose not to receive PM's so I can't respond to yours. If you want to continue the discussion please email me.


----------



## Aura

Joel - Thanks for the link on the free cd, I grabbed it but haven't had time to listen yet. The site in general is pretty cool, maybe I'll order an album once I have money again.

Otherwise -










All packed for the meet tomorrow. I'm not gonna make it to Ray's, but it should still be fun. Next time HE90, next time...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel - Thanks for the link on the free cd, I grabbed it but haven't had time to listen yet. The site in general is pretty cool, maybe I'll order an album once I have money again.

Otherwise -










All packed for the meet tomorrow. I'm not gonna make it to Ray's, but it should still be fun. Next time HE90, next time...

For some reason, I can't view photobucket pictures at work.









I wish I was headed to a meet this weekend. I think i'm just bitter because I missed all the good stuff at the Houston meet.

Have fun! I know you have some great write-up's when you return...safely.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
For some reason, I can't view photobucket pictures at work.









I wish I was headed to a meet this weekend. I think i'm just bitter because I missed all the good stuff at the Houston meet.

Have fun! I know you have some great write-up's when you return...safely.

He'll return drunk and covered in hickies. The pictures are just boxed up stuff, no sexy moth amp peeking out :[ :[

Can't wait for the D2000's to show up [Aura's]. So far my DT's have been keepin me rockin' at school.


----------



## H3||scr3am

YAY!!!! got a shipment today from AV123







my speakers are in and my Sub







sooo sexai







but I'm missing a certain amp







hopefully that gets finished up soon and sent my way so I can get this setup rocking...


----------



## Gollie

Mikhail stopped answering his phone all of the sudden...

This is absurd


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh, well tell him you want a refund and jump on the SP Xtreme with all the glorious TUBES!!!!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
nice, someone knows the album








do you like their first album more?
or their second?

I like the first one a bit better, just can't beat Dogs Can Grow Beards All Over.

Don't Dink and Drance is great though.


----------



## s1rrah

Oh lord.

It's down to 1400 for the weekend.

Please dear god, somebody buy it before I do.

It would destroy me credit wise but I'm so tempted:

...










...










...

So purrty.

And with a thousand dollars worth of tubes alone?

My my it is a tempting deal to be sure.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Oh lord.

It's down to 1400 for the weekend.

Please dear god, somebody buy it before I do.

It would destroy me credit wise but I'm so tempted:

...










...










...

So purrty.

And with a thousand dollars worth of tubes alone?

My my it is a tempting deal to be sure.










I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I wasn't saving for a TV... and I'll get more use from a new TV.

btw, I bought my dog a new toy today, one of those firehose ones so maybe she can't destroy it in a few hours... still waiting for her to get over her excitement enough to come thank me... lol


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'd buy it in a heartbeat if I wasn't saving for a TV... and I'll get more use from a new TV.

btw, I bought my dog a new toy today, one of those firehose ones so maybe she can't destroy it in a few hours... still waiting for her to get over her excitement enough to come thank me... lol









pics







!

what tv are you saving for? i'm saving for a 37" lcd samsung :]
itll be my xbox tv and my laptop tv when i transfer to UCSD next semester

im in a best buy right now, waiting for the girl im suppose to take on a date to call me and tell me shes ready for pick up lol


----------



## H3||scr3am

muhahhaha I save up for 52-6" SAMMY LCD... nom nom nom


----------



## soloz2

46-52" Will not be a samsung, colors are too saturated. I'll probably go with a toshiba or LG. They look much more natural, and are cheaper


----------



## Aura

Sup guys, crazy weekend. The meet was solid, here are my Head-Fi impressions.

I'm tired as hell right now, but I plan to make a dedicated thread here in the section tomorrow with further thoughts. Just not enough energy at the moment, sorry fellas.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sup guys, crazy weekend. The meet was solid, here are my Head-Fi impressions.

I'm tired as hell right now, but I plan to make a dedicated thread here in the section tomorrow with further thoughts. Just not enough energy at the moment, sorry fellas.

Looks like the Moth was a HIT!

Can't wait for some of the others over at Head-Fi to give their impressions of your amp.


----------



## Gollie

After a lot of haggling, my MPX3 will arrive today!!!

To bad I will have to wait until tomorrow to get any good listening in. I have to work later than usual today.

Since I found a Mullard ecc32 and two more Brimar cv1988's over the weekend, my spending spree is finally over.









Pics soon with impressions to follow over the next few weeks.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
After a lot of haggling, my MPX3 will arrive today!!!

To bad I will have to wait until tomorrow to get any good listening in. I have to work later than usual today.

Since I found a Mullard ecc32 and two more Brimar cv1988's over the weekend, my spending spree is finally over.









Pics soon with impressions to follow over the next few weeks.

wooo.

Congrads.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
sony mrd-xd100's checking in

MDR-XD100, yes?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DetonatorLoki* 
Hey if i could have my name added to the list that would be awesome.
HD555, HD215, HD25 pro, SR225.

Thinking about splashing out on some W100's soon, what you guys think of them?

HD250 Pro, yes?


----------



## DetonatorLoki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
HD250 Pro, yes?

http://www.headphoneworld.com/p/Senn...Headphones.htm

:]


----------



## Aura

Joel, I'm still waiting for you to buy Riceboy's Extreme...









Looking forward to your impressions Gollie.

Ah, almost forgot - headphone update Fallen, I don't have the DX1000 anymore, just the D2000 and the HD580. Thanks bro.


----------



## Azazel

Last night I said screw it and bought my stuff. Now I'm in the same boat as Gollie, done spending for awhile.

I bought AKG K701 cans, Shanling PH100 amp, Zhaolu D2.5C dac(has integrated amp too).

The only other things I might buy is a SR225 or AH-D2000 headphone if the K701's don't have enough bass. I read they are good with this Shanling amp though. Its supposed to be THE amp for low impedance cans.

2400mW/16ohm
1200mW/32ohm
600mW/64ohm
130mW/300ohm
65mW/600ohm

Anyways when I get all the stuff, hopefully next week, I will make a new thread and test my AD700's with xtrememuisc-->amp, x--> dac --> amp just so I can finally tell people if amping the ad700's does anything. I'll try using both amps to see the difference between the built in vs shanling super amp also. Then I will start burning the K701's in and review them compared to the ad700's.

I listen to rock / metal / a little rap. If anyone has AD700's and wants me to listen to a particular song send me a pm or something.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 

I listen to rock / metal / a little rap. If anyone has AD700's and wants me to listen to a particular song send me a pm or something.

The K701's should stomp the AD700's.
Get ready for a long [300+ hours] burn in time.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

got a new album








to that just came out two weeks ago, cant get enough of it, did some a/b testing with the Little Dot and the Mini3 and although the mini3 sounds slightly more detailed, the Little dot just feels more energetic and i cant get enough of it.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
got a new album








to that just came out two weeks ago, cant get enough of it, did some a/b testing with the Little Dot and the Mini3 and although the mini3 sounds slightly more detailed, the Little dot just feels more energetic and i cant get enough of it.

Fear before the march of flames? They're still around? Have they gotten any better?

It's all about TPTBUTET, soon.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel, I'm still waiting for you to buy Riceboy's Extreme...









Looking forward to your impressions Gollie.

Ah, almost forgot - headphone update Fallen, I don't have the DX1000 anymore, just the D2000 and the HD580. Thanks bro.

1295 is so tempting I know, lol


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

one of my favorite bands, been listening to them for 5 years now









what is TPTBUTET?


----------



## Gollie

My amp arrived at 9:31 this morning. It is raining here so I hope it is not raining sideways under my porch...

I'll be jetting home to put that bad boy inside before going to my meeting ACROSS town this evening.

I for sure won't be able to concentrate. I want to give my new toy a spin SO BAD.


----------



## default501x

Shure SE210's and
Sennheiser HD650's reporting in

these Senny's are full of win


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
My amp arrived at 9:31 this morning. It is raining here so I hope it is not raining sideways under my porch...

I'll be jetting home to put that bad boy inside before going to my meeting ACROSS town this evening.

I for sure won't be able to concentrate. I want to give my new toy a spin SO BAD.

I'm sure s1rrah can test it out for you ;]


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I'm sure s1rrah can test it out for you ;]

It is really raining hard here...

I'm concerned about my baby!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
It is really raining hard here...

I'm concerned about my baby!

She'll be fine! I bet mikhail packaged that thing well enought to float anyways


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *default501x* 
Shure SE210's and
Sennheiser HD650's reporting in

these Senny's are full of win

what amp are you using to drive them?


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Just noticed that I still haven't been added to the list yet?? Anyways, I finally received my amps today. I can tell already this break in period is going to suck, long time to wait







. I can say though at this point I am liking the upgraded Zero over the I+ but it entirely too early to make any kind of conclusion regarding either. I still have a long ways to go on the D2000 break in as well, only have about 65 hours on them so far.

Couple of quick pics.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DetonatorLoki* 
http://www.headphoneworld.com/p/Senn...Headphones.htm

:]

Gotcha, thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel, I'm still waiting for you to buy Riceboy's Extreme...









Looking forward to your impressions Gollie.

Ah, almost forgot - headphone update Fallen, I don't have the DX1000 anymore, just the D2000 and the HD580. Thanks bro.

Sure thing man.

@CRZYSTNG Sorry about that. I must have missed you while going through the posts. I'll have you added right away.


----------



## Aura

Thanks as always Fallen







.

My meet impressions have been posted. Check 'em out, I spent like 45 minutes on it .

Btw STNG, that last tube shot looks awesome. Nice job man.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
My amp arrived at 9:31 this morning. It is raining here so I hope it is not raining sideways under my porch...

I'll be jetting home to put that bad boy inside before going to my meeting ACROSS town this evening.

I for sure won't be able to concentrate. I want to give my new toy a spin SO BAD.

I'll need some pics to believe it!

oh, and it's a good day to receive things. I received two packages totaling 88lbs today and my back is actually sore from moving subs around the room and picking them up at awkward angles...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'll need some pics to believe it!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

mmm, sex amp and DAC and some great looking cables connecting them


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joel, I'm still waiting for you to buy Riceboy's Extreme...









Looking forward to your impressions Gollie.

Ah, almost forgot - headphone update Fallen, I don't have the DX1000 anymore, just the D2000 and the HD580. Thanks bro.

@ Aura: (shwew!) I almost pulled the trigger but backed off at the last minute.

Figured it best to not spend on any new amps till my previously bought amp was paid off.

(color me responsible!)

...

@ Gollie: Whoot! Glad you finally got your singlepower amp ... can't wait to hear/read some impressions.

Best.


----------



## Gollie

Such a great involving and 3d layered album!

Beck on the MPX3 is love!


----------



## Namrac

PICTURES!

And impressions!

And more pictures!

My MPX3 is very much function over form, I love the look of the production models.









Edit: Wow, totally missed your last post. I'm dumb.


----------



## Aura

Big congrats Gollie, it looks good. Glad you are enjoying it







.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
MDR-XD100, yes?

HD250 Pro, yes?

yes, typo,, my mistake


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 


































































































































still rockin the beyers i see! :]!


----------



## jpw007

My 2 Month old Razer HP-1 Headphones.......

this happened when i went to put them on









and they are barely used!




(click for full size pic)


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
still rockin the beyers i see! :]!

They are still hanging around. I have not put them on my head since I received my Senn's though.

I really love the 650's.


----------



## Gollie

@ Joel

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/sa...ersion-379947/

MPX3 for $1050

SO Cruel...I know.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
@ Joel

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/sa...ersion-379947/

MPX3 for $1050

SO Cruel...I know.









It's has the 12V option as well, meaning that you can run some obnoxiously powerful tubes in it. Coincidentally, I talk to a guy named Alex (username Akabeth on HF) that has a maxed MPX3 with 12V, and he had nothing but great things to say about the amp despite a current channel imbalance he is trying to get fixed.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It's has the 12V option as well, meaning that you can run some obnoxiously powerful tubes in it. Coincidentally, I talk to a guy named Alex (username Akabeth on HF) that has a maxed MPX3 with 12V, and he had nothing but great things to say about the amp despite a current channel imbalance he is trying to get fixed.

Is the 12v option different from the SLAM model?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Is the 12v option different from the SLAM model?

Yes, SLAM allows use of GCG7/6GU7 in driver and 5687 in output (adapters for all), while 12V allows use of 12SN7 tubes across (iirc) all of the sockets.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yes, SLAM allows use of GCG7/6GU7 in driver and 5687 in output (adapters for all), while 12V allows use of 12SN7 tubes across (iirc) all of the sockets.

I'm so damn antsy...

I think I was a bit disappointed with the sound of the amp last night. I used a Sylvania 6SN7W in the driver and 2 Ken Rad vt-231's for outputs. It definitely put me on the front row on the concert, but it was overly bass heavy and kind of muddled some of the sound.

I'm going to us the 2c51 adaptor when I get home to test a WE Jan 396a that I have. I'm up in the air on what output tubes to use. I have another set of Raytheon vt-231's but my Brimar's (my favorite in my DV) won't be here until the end of the week. I wish I had a pair of the W's...

What did you use in you output slots when you owned the MPX? I also know I'm judging the amp after two hours of burn in and RCA cables that are still new also.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm so damn antsy...

I think I was a bit disappointed with the sound of the amp last night. I used a Sylvania 6SN7W in the driver and 2 Ken Rad vt-231's for outputs. It definitely put me on the front row on the concert, but it was overly bass heavy and kind of muddled some of the sound.

I'm going to us the 2c51 adaptor when I get home to test a WE Jan 396a that I have. I'm up in the air on what output tubes to use. I have another set of Raytheon vt-231's but my Brimar's (my favorite in my DV) won't be here until the end of the week. I wish I had a pair of the W's...

What did you use in you output slots when you owned the MPX? I also know I'm judging the amp after two hours of burn in and RCA cables that are still new also.

Yeah, give the amp some time, do some tube rolling, find out what you like best.

I used 5687's w/ adapters in output and a Ken Rad VT231 or Brimar CV1988 for the driver. This is really partial SLAM, but the 5687's kick some serious ass, so it was more than worth it.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
@CRZYSTNG Sorry about that. I must have missed you while going through the posts. I'll have you added right away.

THX









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Thanks as always Fallen







.

My meet impressions have been posted. Check 'em out, I spent like 45 minutes on it .

Btw STNG, that last tube shot looks awesome. Nice job man.

Looks like you had a good time there and great quick reviews on te equipment there.

About the pic, you would think that with the short time I have been playing around with photography I would have learned by now about backgrounds and how they really distract from the rest of the shot. Oh well, it didn't turn out THAT bad I guess.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yeah, give the amp some time, do some tube rolling, find out what you like best.

I used 5687's w/ adapters in output and a Ken Rad VT231 or Brimar CV1988 for the driver. This is really partial SLAM, but the 5687's kick some serious ass, so it was more than worth it.

I'm going to pick a couple of those up.

SACD Lover told me to pick up some Tung Sol's 5687 so i'm watching a couple on eBay. I might (well probably) get impatient and buy some off Audiogon.


----------



## H3||scr3am

bought soem fillable metal speaker stands today... now to assemble and fill them. I'm using silica sand (for sand blasting), make them really heavy and full


----------



## MosIncredible

Add me. Just received my pair of HD600 and I'm already in amazement. Big improvement over my HD280s


----------



## Gollie

@Aura
Did you have any issues with clipping when you used a Ken Rad VT-231 in the driver and 5687's for outputs? I was about to cry because I thought my amp had been dropped in shipping. I immediately called Mikhail and he told me to switch out the tubes (the two outputs) to see if the clipping would move from the right ear to the left. When it stayed in my right ear, I thought for sure that my amp was busted.

As a last ditch effort before crying (literally because I knew it would have to go back to Denver), I popped that Brimar that you sold me into the driver position. So far the clipping/static is gone. I'm going to let the tube heat up fully before I consider it gone, but for now it is gone.

Last night when the Ken Rad was in the output position (horrible idea FTR) there were no noticeable issues. I don't think the tube is busted. Maybe there is an issue with the voltage when using a Ken Rad with the 5687 adapter's. It is late right now so i'm not going to try the other Ken Rad I have. That will have to wait until tomorrow. This Brimar sounds to good anyway.

This might be an issue to bring up in the MPX3 thread in Head-Fi. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
@Aura
Did you have any issues with clipping when you used a Ken Rad VT-231 in the driver and 5687's for outputs? I was about to cry because I thought my amp had been dropped in shipping. I immediately called Mikhail and he told me to switch out the tubes (the two outputs) to see if the clipping would move from the right ear to the left. When it stayed in my right ear, I thought for sure that my amp was busted.

As a last ditch effort before crying (literally because I knew it would have to go back to Denver), I popped that Brimar that you sold me into the driver position. So far the clipping/static is gone. I'm going to let the tube heat up fully before I consider it gone, but for now it is gone.

Last night when the Ken Rad was in the output position (horrible idea FTR) there were no noticeable issues. I don't think the tube is busted. Maybe there is an issue with the voltage when using a Ken Rad with the 5687 adapter's. It is late right now so i'm not going to try the other Ken Rad I have. That will have to wait until tomorrow. This Brimar sounds to good anyway.

This might be an issue to bring up in the MPX3 thread in Head-Fi. Let me know what you think.

I never experienced clipping with the Ken Rad + 5687's combo. It sounds like the tube is bad - what else were you using in output alongside the Ken Rad?

Regardless, I would stick with the Brimar - I thought it was a better-sounding tube to begin with.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I never experienced clipping with the Ken Rad + 5687's combo. It sounds like the tube is bad - what else were you using in output alongside the Ken Rad?

Regardless, I would stick with the Brimar - I thought it was a better-sounding tube to begin with.

I've only tried the Ken Rad and now the Brimar.

After 45min I think the Brimar should be almost fully heated and i'm not hearing any clipping. I'll try the other Ken Rad tomorrow to see it I just have a bad tube.

My bigger is better philosophy has been trumped with these 5687 tubes. As you said earlier, these little things are BEASTS!


----------



## a1161979

ADD ME PLEASE...

ATH ES7
AKG K240S
Sony MDR XD200 (Fat pad and re cable because i was bored...)

And for Christmas this year some ATH AD1000 and hopefully a Marantz CD5003


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Well that didn't last long. Going to have to sell at least the amps now due to "unforeseen circumstances" Anyone intrested PM me as I don't have enough rep to sell here. Little Dot I+ and upgraded Zero Dac


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
Well that didn't last long. Going to have to sell at least the amps now due to "unforeseen circumstances" Anyone intrested PM me as I don't have enough rep to sell here. Little Dot I+ and upgraded Zero Dac









Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Gollie

For all those who are interested, Zu Audio will be ending their eBay promotions after Christmas this year. I have purchased a Birth PC and Firemine Coax and they are both premium (while being in the middle of the Zu line) products with outstanding build quality/appearance.

The prices are excellent as is the customer service..


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Sorry to hear that.









Ya it sux but that's the way it goes sometimes, I guess. I have tried to work things out, but it's just not going to happen.







if anyone is interested again, here are the links to the amps on Head-fi.

Little Dot I+

Zero DAC with upgraded OPA627


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Ok I'm a beginer Audophile lol.

What would you suggest for starters?

I have a modded X-Fi with HD 555's right now. What should I get?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia* 
Ok I'm a beginer Audophile lol.

What would you suggest for starters?

I have a modded X-Fi with HD 555's right now. What should I get?


it all depends what do you look for in music? and what type of music you listen to. oh yea and your price range cant forget that


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

a little dot I+ or a zero


----------



## s1rrah

@ Gollie:

I should have my Bendix 2C51 back from my roommate by Saturday sometime. I'll give you a shout about a temp loan so you can test as a driver tube.

Best.

.joel


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
a little dot I+ or a zero

















Or both used together would make for a really nice introduction/starter combination.


----------



## MosIncredible

I'd like to thank you guys who recommended the HD600 for me some pages back. They're sounding better each day. I let my brother hear some of his favorite Jazz songs and all he could do was shake his head and smile. As many times as he's heard those songs, he's never heard them like this. I had to pry myself away from them this morning to go to work. I think I'm in love...


----------



## Aura

Through a bit of good fortune, I have a Little Dot II on its way to me. Only problem is, it's 220V so I'll have to borrow one of my sister's adapters until I can get someone to switch it to 110V for me.

Regardless, should make for a nice little amp for the pc.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Through a bit of good fortune, I have a Little Dot II on its way to me. Only problem is, it's 220V so I'll have to borrow one of my sister's adapters until I can get someone to switch it to 110V for me.

Regardless, should make for a nice little amp for the pc.










Doing a review or just good fortune?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Doing a review or just good fortune?

Just good fortune, it's mine to keep.

I will do a review though, you can be sure of that







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

man, why don't I get good fortune like that?


----------



## Gollie

I must be doing something wrong or missing something here.

Does ASIO work if you are using the digital out (SPDIF)? Am I pulling my hair out for no reason? Right now i'm using bit-matched playback via my Auzen Prelude.


----------



## Azazel

Yes asio works in spdif out. Right now I have my amp+K701's on the analog output burning in and I have the digital out hooked to a stereo receiver with my ad700's just to listen to the music at a reasonable level. Those K701's are getting punished in a drawer for the first 300 hours lol.

Anyways for mine to work I just opened up "sounds and devices" in control panel, then click advanced in device volume, then click advanced again and check the digital i/o box. Mine is running through a mono 1/8 to rca and digital coax atm and working fine. I'm using the foobar asio.

Btw Aura if you are ever down near St Louis send me a message. You can stop by and try the shanling ph100 out. It made my 7 year old sony mdr-cd780 sound pretty close to the ad700's







.

Edit: @ Gollie make sure your dac can handle whatever signal the soundblaster/foobar is throwing at it. Mines set to 96khz atm. You might have yours set high with the resampler and maybe the dac can only take 44.1khz or something.


----------



## mothergoose729

I want to join. I have a pair of hd 555's and I love them.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Well I guess I am off the list. Denons sold finally.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
Yes asio works in spdif out. Right now I have my amp+K701's on the analog output burning in and I have the digital out hooked to a stereo receiver with my ad700's just to listen to the music at a reasonable level. Those K701's are getting punished in a drawer for the first 300 hours lol.

Anyways for mine to work I just opened up "sounds and devices" in control panel, then click advanced in device volume, then click advanced again and check the digital i/o box. Mine is running through a mono 1/8 to rca and digital coax atm and working fine. I'm using the foobar asio.

Btw Aura if you are ever down near St Louis send me a message. You can stop by and try the shanling ph100 out. It made my 7 year old sony mdr-cd780 sound pretty close to the ad700's







.

Edit: @ Gollie make sure your dac can handle whatever signal the soundblaster/foobar is throwing at it. Mines set to 96khz atm. You might have yours set high with the resampler and maybe the dac can only take 44.1khz or something.

Thanks for your help but the Auzen Prelude has a little different options from the Creative brand cards. Maybe Joel, Soloz or Aura can give me a hand with this one?

I stayed up way late trying to figure this one out. Bit-perfect sounds very good, but I don't want to miss out on anything naw-mein!


----------



## H3||scr3am

bit-matched is about the best for audio phile quality listening, the other features are just mathematicl algorithms used to try and make things sound better, but I'm sure you have a personal horde of lossless audio, so just keep it on bit-matched playback, in audio creation mode.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
Btw Aura if you are ever down near St Louis send me a message. You can stop by and try the shanling ph100 out. It made my 7 year old sony mdr-cd780 sound pretty close to the ad700's







.

Hey Azazel, sorry about my lack of communication regarding the Shanling and the DAC, I meant to get back to you a while ago.

The guy who was supposed to bring the Shanling to the meet actually loaned it out about a week beforehand, so I never got a chance to listen to it. From what hear, Shanling is underrated and makes solid components.

There is a tiny bit of discussion of a possible mini-meet is southern IL/Iowa, that might work well for you if you'd like to get to a meet. Usually my father and I end up in St. Louis for Cardinals vs. Cubs, I'll let you know if we decide to go there this spring/summer.

Hope you're enjoying the current rig







.


----------



## Azazel

My dac just came in!







I had a stroke of good luck also. I ended up with a Citypulse DAC DA7.2x II with tcxo for the price of the zhaolu. It sounds really good to me. I have the ad700's hooked to the built-in amp and the K701+shanling on the fixed out and inside the drawer still. I read the bass opens up through the dac itself after 100 hours so I'll listen to the k701's again in 4 days. Then they go back in solitary till Thanksgiving lol.


----------



## Duckydude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Thanks for your help but the Auzen Prelude has a little different options from the Creative brand cards. Maybe Joel, Soloz or Aura can give me a hand with this one?

I stayed up way late trying to figure this one out. Bit-perfect sounds very good, but I don't want to miss out on anything naw-mein!

I have the Prelude and use digital out, ASIO does not work when using digital out if you use the native Auzentech ASIO. It works great with ASIO4ALL though, which is pretty much the same as the native ASIO. Just install ASIO4ALL and depending on which media player you use, you have to tell it which channels to output to,with J River products, you set the channel offset to 8, foobar, you select the digital output from within the ASIO settings.

EDIT: I've also sent a help request a few months back and the developers also said that there is no way to get the digital to work with the native ASIO.


----------



## soloz2

could I interest anyone in a mint condition pair of ATH-A700 if I do an ebay BIN auction for $118? final cost would be less than $90


----------



## wigseryc

Shipping to UK on said ATH's would be?

And, how do they compare to HD555's ?


----------



## H3||scr3am

a700s are a bit heavier on the bass as compared to the HD555s I would figure... also closed back in comparison to open backed...


----------



## wigseryc

Just what i'm looking for i think.

hmm.


----------



## soloz2

shipping to UK would likely be $25-30 Priority


----------



## a1161979

Hey guys im not sure if your interested but i posted a review of my AKG K240 Studio's in the review section







Hope you like it and/or its helpfull

Heres a link: http://www.overclock.net/hardware/sh...uct/884/cat/19


----------



## Gollie

I'm getting a bit of floor noise in my right channel. I have isolated it to the Prelude and I fear I won't be able to do anything about it. While I have a very nice CDP coming soon, I would like to be able to use my PC without issues also. I don't remember having this issue with my Creative brand X-Fi so this is quite troubling now that I "upgraded" to the Prelude.

_For note:_ swapped my output tubes, swapped to a cheapo Monster RCA cable, tried RCA cables in Amp only. All options yielded a dead silent floor.

When I unplug my Firemine (coax cable) from my DAC, I get a silent floor. When I unplug my Firemine from the card, the hum goes away also. The noise is definitely coming from the SPDIF out on the card.

Is there anyway to eliminate electric noise inside the PC?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I'm getting a bit of floor noise in my right channel. I have isolated it to the Prelude and I fear I won't be able to do anything about it. While I have a very nice CDP coming soon, I would like to be able to use my PC without issues also. I don't remember having this issue with my Creative brand X-Fi so this is quite troubling now that I "upgraded" to the Prelude.

_For note:_ swapped my output tubes, swapped to a cheapo Monster RCA cable, tried RCA cables in Amp only. All options yielded a dead silent floor.

When I unplug my Firemine (coax cable) from my DAC, I get a silent floor. When I unplug my Firemine from the card, the hum goes away also. The noise is definitely coming from the SPDIF out on the card.

Is there anyway to eliminate electric noise inside the PC?

my computer is down for the moment so I can only get on if I borrow my wife's lappy or use my phone... but shoot me an email. I believe I have all the materials on hand to make another 'shield' for your Prelude.


----------



## Gollie

I saw this in another prelude thread:
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post3118688

Are there any guides up for modding this card?


----------



## Azazel

I thought noise floor problems/hissing/static came from the dac or interference to the analog signal. If you are using optical out then how is the sound card the problem?


----------



## Duckydude

I would try using the optical output.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
I thought noise floor problems/hissing/static came from the dac or interference to the analog signal. If you are using optical out then how is the sound card the problem?

I'm using the digital coax out of the card to coax in on the Paradisea. I can try to use optical.

I just have to dig up a optical cable now.


----------



## Azazel

When I typed optical I meant digital in general. I'm using a mono 3.5-> 6 foot digital coax cable for mine atm. I get some hissing/static but its only when I crank the amps all the way up. I can't listen to music at that volume anyways. After messing with it for a min, it seems the hiss goes up and down as I turn the foobar volume up and down for me. Maybe just try turning the amp up a lot and foobar down to near nothing?

My mobo has optical out on it. One day I will sit down and try it to see if the same thing happens.


----------



## Marin

What's a good cable I can use to extend the cable on my AD700's. I moved my case under my desk so now I need a longer cable.


----------



## H3||scr3am

go to your local radishack/circuit city/fry's/best Buy/Future shop/etc. and go pick one up. Even Wal mart has a $10 package from Philips with an extension cable in it... but if you're really worried about quality, I'd say build your own from some Mogami quad star, and neutrek connectors... or switch craft


----------



## Gollie

So I emailed MHDT last night because I was able to isolate the hum in my system to the DAC. When I disconnected the coax from my DAC the hum went away. There is some sort of grounding issue in the unit that causes the issue.

Anyway, Mouse must be aware of the problem because he notified me just now of the fact that a Paradisea 3 (+ model is now obsolete) is in the mail...

No instructions on what I should do to mail the other unit back or anything. This deserves a WOOT!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
So I emailed MHDT last night because I was able to isolate the hum in my system to the DAC. When I disconnected the coax from my DAC the hum went away. There is some sort of grounding issue in the unit that causes the issue.

Anyway, Mouse must be aware of the problem because he notified me just now of the fact that a Paradisea 3 (+ model is now obsolete) is in the mail...

No instructions on what I should do to mail the other unit back or anything. This deserves a WOOT!

Pretty good folk to deal with, eh?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Pretty good folk to deal with, eh?










Indeed!

It just makes me wonder how much it costs them to make these units. They send out new ones at the drop of a dime without any question. They must be making a killin selling them for $600-1000USD.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Indeed!

It just makes me wonder how much it costs them to make these units. They send out new ones at the drop of a dime without any question. They must be making a killin selling them for $600-1000USD.

Right. They sent me the Havana with no fuss. They've basically told me to keep it and pay when/if able ...

Yay.

(BTW: I'll give you a shout in a bit about meeting for the tube swap)

Of course ... I *have* sold about seven of their DACs for them.


----------



## H3||scr3am

well I keep messaging them about the cost of a Havana to Canada, and I still haven't gotten any replies...


----------



## Namrac

Their site has prices as well as shipping costs, but it's down at the moment.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes, yes, but I'm bugging them looking for B-stock and such... seeing if there is any way to get one cheaper...


----------



## Azazel

Gollie so did the toslink calbe completely stop the hiss or do you still get a little bit with the amp turned all the way up? I just ordered the digital i/o module today and I have a 6 foot toslink already. Just wanted to know how yours worked.


----------



## Gollie

The front i/o bay sucks hard! I think it is because the terrible serial cable with no shielding has to go past all the power cords to your internal components, SATA cables, fans, PSU and the magnetic HD's inside the case. I got horrible floor noise so I always ran via the 3.5mm digital out on my sound card. I bought the cable from Soloz when I bought a DAC from him a year ago. I think he had it custom spec'ed from blue jeans cable. I worked very nicely imo.

Edit: I never tried a toslink cable. I just email mouse last night and he sent me back an email today saying that the Paradisea 3 is on the way to my house. It should be here Friday or Monday. There is a grounding issue inside the unit for sure. I don't want to run a toslink cable because I just bought a Zu Firemine which is a pretty good 75ohm cable.

All of these options are temporary because I think I will probably be listening to CD's once my Cambridge 840c arrives (thanks Aura!).


----------



## jpw007

I think my brand new pair of Razer HP-1's should be mailed to me tomorrow direct from RMA!


----------



## go4life

Hey guys! I want to get the Sennheiser HD280, anyone else using this? To me they sound good at least! should I buy them or not? thanks


----------



## Aura

Received a new tube for the driver position yesterday:










Tung Sol 6SN7GTB. It's really nothing special, but rolling it in has helped me better understand how subtle the impact is from the driver tube on this amp. I suspect that once I toss in some better 2A3's (Super TNT 2A3C's specifically), I will really see some noticeable differences.

At least the Electro Harmonix isn't in there anymore







.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Received a new tube for the driver position yesterday:










Tung Sol 6SN7GTB. It's really nothing special, but rolling it in has helped me better understand how subtle the impact is from the driver tube on this amp. I suspect that once I toss in some better 2A3's (Super TNT 2A3C's specifically), I will really see some noticeable differences.

At least the Electro Harmonix isn't in there anymore







.

I wish you lived closer...

I want to hear your amp!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
The front i/o bay sucks hard! I think it is because the terrible serial cable with no shielding has to go past all the power cords to your internal components, SATA cables, fans, PSU and the magnetic HD's inside the case. I got horrible floor noise so I always ran via the 3.5mm digital out on my sound card. I bought the cable from Soloz when I bought a DAC from him a year ago. I think he had it custom spec'ed from blue jeans cable. I worked very nicely imo.

Edit: I never tried a toslink cable. I just email mouse last night and he sent me back an email today saying that the Paradisea 3 is on the way to my house. It should be here Friday or Monday. There is a grounding issue inside the unit for sure. I don't want to run a toslink cable because I just bought a Zu Firemine which is a pretty good 75ohm cable.

All of these options are temporary because I think I will probably be listening to CD's once my Cambridge 840c arrives (thanks Aura!).

BTW, Gollie ...

You have probably already seen this, but the Paradisea 3 is obviously incorporating much of the Havana's cap layout (the Paradisea+ was significantly different in comparison) ...

Here's a link with some pics:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f7/mhd...ml#post4924315

...


----------



## cpt_alex

So how do I join this club?







I just got my new Fatal1ty's and want to brag tell people about it


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
So how do I join this club?







I just got my new Fatal1ty's and want to brag about it









Psst: *whispers* confidentially fatal1ty headsets aren't even remotely bragworthy.


----------



## cpt_alex

yeah but I never had anything more than walmart headphones so...


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
yeah but I never had anything more than walmart headphones so...









uh try harx700's that would be enough to get you in. or fx33's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
So how do I join this club?







I just got my new Fatal1ty's and want to brag about it









Buy some of these and *then* brag about it:

...










...


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Buy some of these and *then* brag about it:

...










...










definately braging material.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
So how do I join this club?







I just got my new Fatal1ty's and want to brag about it









I remember these days...so awesome.

Saying something completely embarrassing is hilarious, especially when you completely oblivious to how embarrassing it is.

When I first joined this club, I thought Soloz was crazy for having a $800 headphone amp (PPX3).

Now, I own $1000 in tubes alone lol.









This much is true, if Cpt_Alex hangs around here long enough, those Fatality's will be in the FS Forum soon!


----------



## NFF

well i will say the audiophile/head-fi motto "sorry about your wallet"


----------



## cpt_alex

^^ haha

does it change anything if I said I bought them as a gaming headset, as in I'll use them for FSX







and games, I'm not an audiophile


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
^^ haha

does it change anything if I said I bought them as a gaming headset, as in I'll use them for SFX







and games, I'm not an audiophile *yet...*









Fixed your post for ya there cpt. alex


----------



## cpt_alex

it is actually supposed to be FSX







; and I will accept your "yet..."


----------



## soloz2

speaker-fi









I'll be getting new speakers... but it'll actually be a bit of a downsize to free up some cash...


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cpt_alex* 
^^ haha

does it change anything if I said I bought them as a gaming headset, as in I'll use them for FSX







and games, I'm not an audiophile









No mention of a dedicated sound card in your rig... yet.


----------



## cpt_alex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
No mention of a dedicated sound card in your rig... yet.

I'm saving up for a decent sound card as we speak


----------



## NFF

yup same here


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
yup same here









WoW...

Asus is really going after Creative's core business


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
speaker-fi









I'll be getting new speakers... but it'll actually be a bit of a downsize to free up some cash...

We should make an OCN Speaker Club









credentials being that its analog a.k.a expensive and no logitech z-5500s and klipschs


----------



## soloz2

basically 'real' speakers that aren't 'computer' speakers or from a HITB (home theater in a box) So mostly only higher end things from the major chain stores... oh and bose would not be invited 

I think we probably have a large enough 'elitist' group here already!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
WoW...

Asus is really going after Creative's core business

i sure hope so, creative could use some more competition.


----------



## TFL Replica

Ah the logitech Z-5500, it's the antec 900 of speakers, the Q6600, the TRUE, the 22" samsung, the senheiser 555. Everyone buys them thinking they're the best.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Ah the logitech Z-5500, it's the antec 900 of speakers, the Q6600, the TRUE, the 22" samsung, the senheiser 555. Everyone buys them thinking they're the best.

Wait, Z-5500 aren't the best money can buy?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what!?!
but my 5500s r teh uber 1337 h4x0r!


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
basically 'real' speakers that aren't 'computer' speakers or from a HITB (home theater in a box) So mostly only higher end things from the major chain stores... oh and bose would not be invited 

I think we probably have a large enough 'elitist' group here already!

I'm in


----------



## H3||scr3am

me too...soon as soloz finishes my amp...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
me too...soon as soloz finishes my amp...

and I'm sitting here wishing I wasn't alternating between couch and bed today...


----------



## Niko-Time

I'm upgrading my speaker cables when my check clears, current is pretty dodgy and I'm pretty sure I have done it wrong. My new amp doesn't bi-amp like my last (probably wrong term, but oh well) so I need to go for bi-wirable cable.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
and I'm sitting here wishing I wasn't alternating between couch and bed today...

Hahah who would have thought that was possible...well not me...









Yeah thats what im saying high end speaker people UNITE!

I can make a logo in photoshop - im a pretty decent designer if i might say so









And like we could have a list of the members and then a link to a picture/gallery of their set up(s)


----------



## NFF

do 2.1 mini systems count?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
and I'm sitting here wishing I wasn't alternating between couch and bed today...

Looks like the weather change is getting to you


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Ah the logitech Z-5500, it's the antec 900 of speakers, the Q6600, the TRUE, the 22" samsung, the senheiser 555. Everyone buys them thinking they're the best.

Grr...

@soloz, Do you still have the ATH-A700s?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Looks like the weather change is getting to you









i think it had more to do with my wife being sick all last week and one of my co-workers whose desk is next to mine getting the flu...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Grr...

@soloz, Do you still have the ATH-A700s?









Yep, listed for sale in my thread


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
i think it had more to do with my wife being sick all last week and one of my co-workers whose desk is next to mine getting the flu...

Yep, listed for sale in my thread

Need an amp with those cans?!

I really want a Predator and Super Fi 10's but I need to sell some of my stuff first.


----------



## Azazel

If you buy me a raptor for christmas I will buy you a predator.


----------



## bluedevil

May as well put me down for SkullCandy Ink'd, won them from a freebie.


----------



## KloroFormd

I needz an update.

Still got the Altec Lansing headset for my PC, but I'm also using some modded JVC Marshmallows and I recently picked up a pair of Icemat Siberia in ear buds.

IMO, the Siberias sound like butt compared to the 'mallows. Where's the beef... err... bass?


----------



## gonX

Dilemma - do I buy a EMU 0404 for optical out on my X-Fi or do I upgrade my OPAMPS? I figure I would be upgrading the capacitor soon on the X-Fi anyway


----------



## admiralflameberg

gonX actually you could just use that adaptor that has digital out and other stuff on it for your Xtreme music. Thats plugs into the Digital flex jack on the card and buy the DD live pack for 4 dollars.

But then you could also just buy a new card which has op-amp swap sockets as well as digital out.


----------



## gonX

*EDIT*

Very clever, editing your post in the last second









I was actually going to buy the digital flex jack, but that leaves me no way to use my microphone, other than plugging it into my onboard sound card.


----------



## admiralflameberg

Heh didnt think you was gonna reply that fast


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
If you buy me a raptor for christmas I will buy you a predator.









Buy me the Predator and I will get back to you on the Raptor


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Buy me the Predator and I will get back to you on the Raptor









i can see these posts starting a chain reaction.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
i can see these posts starting a chain reaction.

I almost had my X-Fi sold, now nothing form the buyer







.

If I can get about $500 i'm getting a Predator and a set of Super.pi 10's.

I've got that ITCH! Plus, i'm going on a trip next month.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

got an itch?
you just spent more then i'm worth!


----------



## NFF

super pi? i dident know your ears could calculate pI?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
super pi? i dident know your ears could calculate pI?

Geek jokes to the extreme!

I <3 OCN


----------



## NFF

lol glad you enjoyed that..


----------



## soloz2

Sold my ATH-A700 today. I've got some ELT525T's on the way







MY Ref 100 shipped today and hopefully my Ref .5's will be claimed very soon. I'll have a pair of ELT525M's ready to go soon as well.

meanwhile, my Senn HD580's are treating me very well


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
meanwhile, my Senn HD580's are treating me very well









They always will.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Sold my ATH-A700 today...

Aww man... why?!


----------



## H3||scr3am

because he has better and grew tired of them...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Aww man... why?!









because they've been posted for sale for the last 3 weeks and someone offered my asking price.


----------



## soloz2

oh, also wanted to say Headphone club members can take an additional $10 off my asking price for the Onix/av123 speakers.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
because they've been posted for sale for the last 3 weeks and someone offered my asking price.

Since you've just sold them you can tell why you put them up for sale in the first place (apart from getting something which is apparently better)? Bass not up to par or another reason?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TFL Replica* 
Since you've just sold them you can tell why you put them up for sale in the first place (apart from getting something which is apparently better)? Bass not up to par or another reason?

Never a huge fan, from the moment I bought them I had better cans, main reason I bought them was for gaming on my PC, and since purchasing them I have had less time to game and have upgraded my PC speaker setup (currently have Onix Reference 1 MKII speakers flanking my monitor) so I just haven't really used them.

I think I've said all this before...


----------



## Niko-Time

Klipsch is currently selling all their headphones for Half Off until the end of November. Unfortunately, this is only for U.S. customers. That means the Image X10 are only $175. The Custom-3 is only $150.

http://www.klipsch.com/headphones/

Simply put in the coupon code Half Off when checking out. I'm thinking of buying another pair of the Image X10 to sell once the sale is over.

If I were you I'd take advantage of this great deal.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Klipsch is currently selling all their headphones for Half Off until the end of November. Unfortunately, this is only for U.S. customers. That means the Image X10 are only $175. The Custom-3 is only $150

If I were you I'd take advantage of this great deal.

Niko, why on earth did you show me this??
WHY?

on another note, i got Aura's D2K-Woody in the mail. I didn't get a chance to listen to the bad boys, but thats what tonight before partying I'm going to do :]. And play COD5 with them


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I didn't get a chance to listen to the bad boys, but thats what tonight before partying I'm going to do :].

'Tis what I'll be doing tonight as well. Regrettably, I think my friend is gonna make me pound that Wild Turkey bourbon that we've had for a while now. Hopefully after we get back from a triple-birthday party we're having (I'm one of the three btw).

See you all on the flip-flop







.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Niko, why on earth did you show me this??
WHY?

on another note, i got Aura's D2K-Woody in the mail. I didn't get a chance to listen to the bad boys, but thats what tonight before partying I'm going to do :]. And play COD5 with them

omg i was actualy going to ask aura about those also (not to buy them but just about them in general) well i hope you post your review on them. they are absolutely stunning.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
omg i was actualy going to ask aura about those also (not to buy them but just about them in general) well i hope you post your review on them. they are absolutely stunning.

What would you like to know about them?


----------



## NFF

anything everything. what would they be compareable to. how much did the deep cups improve them. how heavy are they. sonic signiture those type of things.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
'Tis what I'll be doing tonight as well. Regrettably, I think my friend is gonna make me pound that Wild Turkey bourbon that we've had for a while now. Hopefully after we get back from a triple-birthday party we're having (I'm one of the three btw).

See you all on the flip-flop







.

OH WILD TURKEY-

I remember the days of putting hair on my chest with wild turkey.
Now it's just scotch for me. Happy B-Day [or belated or what have you!]


----------



## NFF

yep happy b-day aura and may the mistress of hangovers be kind to you.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
anything everything. what would they be compareable to. how much did the deep cups improve them. how heavy are they. sonic signiture those type of things.

Hmm... I don't believe they would relate closely to much of anything else I have heard or owned. The bass is similar to the JVC DX1000, just not near as detailed or controlled.

When the loan is completed and I have had time to follow up on the whole shabang, I believe I will find myself saying that overall, the cups turned out well for aesthetics. But truthfully, this was a first design, and internally the cups are not all that well done. I don't believe the sound is "better", just different. Depending on how they perform on my rig when I get them back, I may attempt another set of cups now that I have at least ran through the process once. The cups are extremely heavy - this is one of the biggest drawbacks and if there is another pair to be made, they will be much lighter.

Seeing as I haven't heard them in over a month, I'll have to wait until the Circle has finished before I would feel comfortable making impressions of the presentation. The mind tends to forget the important details







.

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys, I turn 20 on November 27th, which happens to be Thanksgiving here in the States. Losing the "teen" part of my age makes me feel old. :/


----------



## Shin2k35

Where do my Sennheiser eH350 Evolution Open Studio's come into it? Audiophile, I hope.


----------



## NFF

Quote:

Thanks for the birthday wishes guys, I turn 20 on November 27th, which happens to be Thanksgiving here in the States. Losing the "teen" part of my age makes me feel old. :/
lol i still have a little bit left of this and next year till i reach the big 20 also.

and also thanks for the run through of the d2kw's so they were your personal project? like you made the cups yourself. wish i could give em a shot first hand but for now i dont have the equipment to even drive them lol. hope to change that within the next year or so.


----------



## Shin2k35

Don't worry guys, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
lol i still have a little bit left of this and next year till i reach the big 20 also.

and also thanks for the run through of the d2kw's so they were your personal project? like you made the cups yourself. wish i could give em a shot first hand but for now i dont have the equipment to even drive them lol. hope to change that within the next year or so.

Yup, the cups were made by my grandfather and I.

If you need any recommendations or help with any gear, we can help







.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yup, the cups were made by my grandfather and I.

If you need any recommendations or help with any gear, we can help







.

yep that was the plan. im hopeing to get a pair of ms1's sometime next year. and then in the next couple a set of stax or something. i dont want to be spending $500 or more a year upgradeing dynamic rigs for quite some from now. maybe when i get a more stable job or somethign i might be able to spair the expense for the hobby. so now i just want a pair of ms1's for my metal.


----------



## phospholipid

Aura, I'm gonna go pick up a RCA to 1/4" for the D2K's.

Seeing as I don't have an amp anymore, and I want to try your cans out while playing COD5,







!


----------



## Filip_the_crusader

Just picked up a pair of Grado SR80 cans. They sound fantastic and arent even broken in! $150 is a tad expensive but damn these are good.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Filip_the_crusader* 
Just picked up a pair of Grado SR80 cans. They sound fantastic and arent even broken in! $150 is a tad expensive but damn these are good.

if you only knew.... I consider $150 fairly inexpensive as cans go...


----------



## mrcheerios

Sign me up, I currently use Sennheiser HD555s.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
if you only knew.... I consider $150 fairly inexpensive as cans go...

Shame my next target is likely gonna run me over $1,000.










Stupid people discontinuing headphones...

Btw, did you get my pm Jacob? I'll be home for the next week, so now is a good time for the redo.


----------



## pLuhhmm

$1000 !:?!!


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Shame my next target is likely gonna run me over $1,000.

What are you eying?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Shame my next target is likely gonna run me over $1,000.










Stupid people discontinuing headphones...

Btw, did you get my pm Jacob? I'll be home for the next week, so now is a good time for the redo.

yeah, PC has been down for the last week and just got it up last night. To top it off I've been sick this week and my wife was sick last week. Then I've got to work this weekend and have a wedding to go to, then overtime Mon-Tues and possibly Wed, then family coming in for the weekend...







And I've got two cables and two amps to finish... hmmm...speakers to ship, speakers to sell speakers arriving... lets see, I'm sure I missed something. Oh, yeah in between all that I've got to ship at least 3 other packages I can think of right now.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
What are you eying?

Haven't seen you around in a while, sir. Just popping in?


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Haven't seen you around in a while, sir. Just popping in?

I have ADD and I'm pretty sure some form of OCD as well, as I frequently jump ship from one expensive hobby to another.









I'm starting to get back into an audio phase unfortunately, so I have acquired an HD650 and ordered a WooAudio 3+, and I have on hand a NOS 1960-esque Sylvania 7236 tube and a matched pair of NOS 1950s Amperex Bugle Boy 6DJ8 Holland made D-getter tubes for when the amp arrives (Jack said 3-4 weeks unfortunately), and I also have new Herbie's Ultrasonic tube dampers for all three tubes. Needless to say, I am anxious for the amp to arrive. Right now I am using a hacked up XM4, which actually is not half bad.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
What are you eying?

K1000.

Over winter break I am going to test the waters and see if anyone will loan a pair to me for a week or two. I have already heard a pair with my current rig and thought it sounded fantastic, but impressions can change in a quiet, standard listening environment.

Glad to have you back







.

Jacob - hope you feel better bro, try not to overdo it.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yeah, PC has been down for the last week and just got it up last night. To top it off I've been sick this week and my wife was sick last week. Then I've got to work this weekend and have a wedding to go to, then overtime Mon-Tues and possibly Wed, then family coming in for the weekend...







And I've got two cables and two amps to finish... hmmm...speakers to ship, speakers to sell speakers arriving... lets see, I'm sure I missed something. Oh, yeah in between all that I've got to ship at least 3 other packages I can think of right now.

Damn dude , your life is on hyper drive right now lol.

Im sure you know this , but keep all thoughts positive!!! or you will drive yourself into the ground.

Another thing that helps is music







Thats why im an audiophile


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
K1000.

Over winter break I am going to test the waters and see if anyone will loan a pair to me for a week or two. I have already heard a pair with my current rig and thought it sounded fantastic, but impressions can change in a quiet, standard listening environment.

Glad to have you back







.

Jacob - hope you feel better bro, try not to overdo it.

I used to own the K1000 and a Firstwatt F1. I thought it was the best I'd ever heard. And still do. Too bad I broke it though (do. not. ask.), and even if I would somehow be able to manage the cost of another + suitable amp, I am going to be living in a college dorm in less than a year, so... not very suitable, as you might imagine.

In a perfect world, if you can get your hands on a K1000 and an L3000 (or a PS-1, but I prefer the L3K), you'd be set...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Damn dude , your life is on hyper drive right now lol.

Im sure you know this , but keep all thoughts positive!!! or you will drive yourself into the ground.

Another thing that helps is music







Thats why im an audiophile









right now?!?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
I used to own the K1000 and a Firstwatt F1. I thought it was the best I'd ever heard. And still do. Too bad I broke it though (do. not. ask.), and even if I would somehow be able to manage the cost of another + suitable amp, I am going to be living in a college dorm in less than a year, so... not very suitable, as you might imagine.

In a perfect world, if you can get your hands on a K1000 and an L3000 (or a PS-1, but I prefer the L3K), you'd be set...

Ick to the PS-1's, plus they've been popping up on the ebay so much lately.

Ok, so I have to ask, you busted a K1000 and a Firstwatt? Or just he K1000?
i wanna ask how soooo bad


----------



## NFF

wow you must of wanted to do something rather stupid to yourself when that happend dident you?

oh and keep the picture thread going guys.


----------



## 003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Ick to the PS-1's, plus they've been popping up on the ebay so much lately.

Ok, so I have to ask, you busted a K1000 and a Firstwatt? Or just he K1000?
i wanna ask how soooo bad









I am still pissed about it, please do not remind me. It was just the K1000 -- I ended up selling the Firstwatt, and the busted K1000 at a heavily discounted price ($300).


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *003* 
I used to own the K1000 and a Firstwatt F1. I thought it was the best I'd ever heard. And still do. Too bad I broke it though (do. not. ask.), and even if I would somehow be able to manage the cost of another + suitable amp, I am going to be living in a college dorm in less than a year, so... not very suitable, as you might imagine.

In a perfect world, if you can get your hands on a K1000 and an L3000 (or a PS-1, but I prefer the L3K), you'd be set...

You had a K1000 well before college? D:

Aura and I have discussed our longing for the L3000 for hours on end.


----------



## TheLegend

I've got a few tricks up my sleeve, but in the mean time I need to let go of a few things to make room.









I'm debating putting up my Grado SR225s up for sale. Anyone interested?

Just as a caveat, I'm by no means leaving the audio scene, just getting a few priorities straight before my next audio expenditure.


----------



## Gollie

I'm going to be putting my Darkvoice 336i up for sale this week.

If anyone in the club is interested, please send me a tell. I will do a special deal for club members.


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

turtle beach x1's


----------



## newt111

where can I find a guide/tutorial to the wonderful world of amps? namely-how they work and the differences between the types


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've got a few tricks up my sleeve, but in the mean time I need to let go of a few things to make room.










I'm debating putting up my Grado SR225s up for sale. Anyone interested?

Just as a caveat, I'm by no means leaving the audio scene, just getting a few priorities straight before my next audio expenditure.

someone should take him up on that, great headphones for rock and metal


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
someone should take him up on that, great headphones for rock and metal









if i wasent broke i would snatch them up but since i am i cant. so i have to sit here and QQ about missing the chance.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Sen HD555's
Denon C-551's with custom tips.

pink


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I've got a few tricks up my sleeve, but in the mean time I need to let go of a few things to make room.









I'm debating putting up my Grado SR225s up for sale. Anyone interested?

Just as a caveat, I'm by no means leaving the audio scene, just getting a few priorities straight before my next audio expenditure.

They're $400 here (new ones) in Denmark







How much would you be charging for them?


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
right now?!?









Yea , well before you were laying around.


----------



## Gollie

Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10's on the way.

Go ahead and add them to the list


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10's on the way.

Go ahead and add them to the list









lucky bastard, those are amazing earbuds.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10's on the way.

Go ahead and add them to the list









Hahaha, I thought you were done spending?


----------



## Cpt.Hawkins

Ummmmm so why isnt there a "Grado corner"? Grado beat every other headphone manufacturer when it comes to top of the range, High class, high price headphones! sort it out!


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Hawkins* 
Ummmmm so why isnt there a "Grado corner"? Grado beat every other headphone manufacturer when it comes to top of the range, High class, high price headphones! sort it out!

not quite dude. SQ is subjective. so if one guy says hey these are the best and someone else listens to them the could dissagree and say no i dont like those so these are the best.

sure grado's are great if you like stuff with electrics. like metal jazz blues suff like that. but say if you want classical or acoustic i would go with a akg k701 or k1000 perhaps a senn hd600 or 650. techno would be great with something by denon likd d5000 or the l3000 from audio technica.

and then when you want extreeme detail and seperation there is the electrostatics. from stax

ya see its all subjective their are many difrent brands because there are many difrent preferences in music.


----------



## TFL Replica

I'm decided on an ATH-A700 and while I'm waiting I got a Sony MDR-XD100. I really wasn't expecting much from the sony (judging from the low price) but barring the bass clarity it exceeded my (low) expectations. I may even keep it after I get my AT (no point in selling it lol).


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Hahaha, I thought you were done spending?

Going on a trip soon. Have to get a P-51 Mustang!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Hawkins* 
Ummmmm so why isnt there a "Grado corner"? Grado beat every other headphone manufacturer when it comes to top of the range, High class, high price headphones! sort it out!

Like NFF said, it's subjective. Personally, I hate what I've heard from my (admittedly limited) experiences with Grado, the sound is just too up front and harsh for my tastes.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cpt.Hawkins* 
Ummmmm so why isnt there a "Grado corner"? Grado beat every other headphone manufacturer when it comes to top of the range, High class, high price headphones! sort it out!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
not quite dude. SQ is subjective. so if one guy says hey these are the best and someone else listens to them the could dissagree and say no i dont like those so these are the best.

sure grado's are great if you like stuff with electrics. like metal jazz blues suff like that. but say if you want classical or acoustic i would go with a akg k701 or k1000 perhaps a senn hd600 or 650. techno would be great with something by denon likd d5000 or the l3000 from audio technica.

and then when you want extreeme detail and seperation there is the electrostatics. from stax

ya see its all subjective their are many difrent brands because there are many difrent preferences in music.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Like NFF said, it's subjective. Personally, I hate what I've heard from my (admittedly limited) experiences with Grado, the sound is just too up front and harsh for my tastes.


Yup , Grados arent amazing and there isnt one headphone thats below 1000 dollars that has bass, mids and highs combined to be the best in TEH WORLD.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Going on a trip soon. Have to get a P-51 Mustang!

RSA P-51? Why not a pico/dac or even a Mini V3?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Going on a trip soon. Have to get a P-51 Mustang!

Why not a Pico? Used ones have been popping up a lot more on HF it seems.

And yes, I do think the Pico is better than the P-51.


----------



## Shingetsu

size makes the P-51 very attractive though.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I say Mini^3...


----------



## phospholipid

Mmmmm.


----------



## H3||scr3am

sexai, aura's custom woodied D2000s, yummy, do want







So you're not taking one of those trips where you never come back are you? the one where you fall off the edge of the earth...with those sexai cans of course...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
size makes the P-51 very attractive though.

I would estimate that the Pico is less than 1/3 of an inch taller and wider, which is a marginal size increase at best.

I dunno, I was very turned off by the P-51 at ChiUniFi when Ray had it running from a Meridian to an R10. It was a clear attempt to try and scale up the amp, which I felt failed as the R10 didn't sound all that great.

At the same meet I heard an amp-only Pico in a very practical iPod + LOD + portable headphone rig, and it sounded excellent. I was more impressed by this $5-600 rig than the $7,000 rig that Ray dropped his Mustang into, based simply on value.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 

At the same meet I heard an amp-only Pico in a very practical iPod + LOD + portable headphone rig, and it sounded excellent. I was more impressed by this $5-600 rig than the $7,000 rig that Ray dropped his Mustang into, based simply on value.

Agreed, even though I have yet to listen to the P-51, the triple's won't need that much money thrown into them. A pico might be a tad to much, but the price for an excellent amp [and the amp/dac combo gets raving reviews] is stellar. If you really want an RSA that bad, why not the tomahawk?

If you've got the money, go for it. The size of the Tomahawk in a portable rig is to die for, but are you going to have this rig in your jacket pocket or a backpack/messenger bag? If so, I'd seriously eyeball a Mini V3 maxxed out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
sexai, aura's custom woodied D2000s, yummy, do want







So you're not taking one of those trips where you never come back are you? the one where you fall off the edge of the earth...with those sexai cans of course...

Haha, I would never! The cans are very sexy, excellent finish. Everyone clamors about how heavy they are. They're a bit hefty, but not as heavy as I imagined. Than again, I had my sister sample them and that's the first thing she whelped "THEY'RE SO HEAVY"


----------



## Aura

Ruh roh.

Connections with another Moth/Eddie Current fanatic might have just led to me to these:










Crap. The wallet is pained.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Namrac

That's ok, I'm getting a Klipsch speaker setup this summer and I don't care if it kills me.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i don't think i will be getting any new toys for some time to come (other then finally getting off my on board sound card).
netbook + camera lens + trip to new hampshire + camping gear = no monies in Schubies wallet.


----------



## lolhax

Holy mutha 500 pages.

Sign me up!

Audiophile Grade Headphones:
Beyerdynamic DT770-250 05'

I *had* others, but they broke :'(.

Headphone amps:
Custom C-Moy Porto-amp.
Velleman Tone Kit turned Headphone Amp (works damn well







)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
That's ok, I'm getting a Klipsch speaker setup this summer and I don't care if it kills me.

High five!









I've decided I just love the Klipsch house sound. When I get around to buying new speakers, I can almost certainly say they'll be Klipsch.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Why not a Pico? Used ones have been popping up a lot more on HF it seems.

And yes, I do think the Pico is better than the P-51.

I dunno, the reviews I have read have stated otherwise. Or course, everyone is entitled to their opinion. @$325 the Mustang is not a bad deal. I wanted an upgrade over the Tomahawk and I didn't want to pay ridiculous used prices for a Predator. A new predator would be $500 + need 1.5 months of solid running for a good burn in.

The Mustang needs 100 hours to sound its best.

In order to get a Pico, I would have to wait for at least a month for delivery, pay $175 more plus I don't really need a DAC.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
That's ok, I'm getting a Klipsch speaker setup this summer and I don't care if it kills me.

Which set where you eye balling?
I'm eyeballing a simple HTIAB from Denon/Onkyo. I love the full klipsch sound, but I need HDMI in my AV receive gosh darn it?

@ Aura - How much do those babies run for, the moth speakers?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
@ Aura - How much do those babies run for, the moth speakers?

They retailed for $800 when they were available.

As with all other Moth products, these are nigh-impossible to find. Can't believe how lucky I have been to find not only one of the amps but the speakers as well. The friend I am buying them from spent the last 12-13 months checking Audiogon (daily, I might add) to find a pair for sale. The only reason he is parting with them is because his wife "didn't get the Moth thing"







.

Gollie - Amp-only Pico will run you $325-75 used. Regardless of burn-in, failing to impress with R10's says a lot to me. But I am a picky listener, so...


----------



## Gollie

Just when I think i'm hearing EVERYTHING in the music...Just when I think I've reached a euphoric level of detail that cannot get any better...Just when I think all the voices, treble, mids, bass and soundstage are all in their perfect place...THIS ARRIVES:



























After hearing this, I damn near want to take Aura's advice and get the Pico over the Mustang


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Just when I think i'm hearing EVERYTHING in the music...Just when I think I've reached a euphoric level of detail that cannot get any better...Just when I think all the voices, treble, mids, bass and soundstage are all in their perfect place...THIS ARRIVES:

~ Pics ~

After hearing this, I damn near want to take Aura's advice and get the Pico over the Mustang









Sexah! Hope you are enjoying it







.

It's pretty damn large, makes the MPX3 look not-so-big now.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sexah! Hope you are enjoying it







.

It's pretty damn large, makes the MPX3 look not-so-big now.

Ya, it's huge...

It sounds amazing


----------



## NFF

am i reading that right gollie? 384kb/24bit?


----------



## a1161979

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
am i reading that right gollie? 384kb/24bit?

Yep







If you love music and are looking for a CD player at reasonable prices it doesn't get any better than this


----------



## NFF

i would but i dont have any amps. and i dont have many cds.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Yea , well before you were laying around.

it's been years... that really takes me back... lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Ruh roh.

Connections with another Moth/Eddie Current fanatic might have just led to me to these:










Crap. The wallet is pained.

I've got these on the way: av123 ELT525T, site is down, but there was a review in tone audio page 12
http://tonepublications.com/MAGPDF/TA_018.pdf
and the monitor version, great review in the july affordable audio
http://www.affordableaudio.org/ELT525M.pdf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
High five!









I've decided I just love the Klipsch house sound. When I get around to buying new speakers, I can almost certainly say they'll be Klipsch.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Which set where you eye balling?
I'm eyeballing a simple HTIAB from Denon/Onkyo. I love the full klipsch sound, but I need HDMI in my AV receive gosh darn it?

@ Aura - How much do those babies run for, the moth speakers?


I highly recommend giving some other speakers a listen. I wasn't a big fan of the klipsch sound. B&W, Martin Logan, PSB, Epos, Paradigm, etc. I ended up picking Onix Reference. But for a smaller budget I haven't found anything better than the elt series from av123.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Just when I think i'm hearing EVERYTHING in the music...Just when I think I've reached a euphoric level of detail that cannot get any better...Just when I think all the voices, treble, mids, bass and soundstage are all in their perfect place...THIS ARRIVES:



























After hearing this, I damn near want to take Aura's advice and get the Pico over the Mustang









I'd like to hear how my modded music hall stands up to one of those...


----------



## H3||scr3am

if anyone is interested I have an AV123 coupon for 10% off your purchase, but it needs to be used quickly... I got it with my speakers and sub... fire me a PM for requests, and the estimate of how much you'll spend... the person who will spend the most will save the most...logical right? clubbers only.

EDIT: Gollie, what a NICE looking rack you have







I mean the smoothness, and the curves, mmmmm tasty







. But really nice looking rack, nice wood touches, cherry? OMG, and its all on isolation spikes, per level... wow!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
if anyone is interested I have an AV123 coupon for 10% off your purchase, but it needs to be used quickly... I got it with my speakers and sub... fire me a PM for requests, and the estimate of how much you'll spend... the person who will spend the most will save the most...logical right? clubbers only

I've got a coupon as well









but if anyone is interested in a pair of elt525M a-stock brand new in beautiful rosewood... LMK I can get you a deal better than 10%


----------



## H3||scr3am

coupons are awesome







now if only I could get a sexy rack like Gollies without having to pay huge duties on it to get it into Canada... :S


----------



## Marin

So my sound card is finally working again and not freaking out but I still kind of want to stop using it. So what should I do, get a DAC or a Headphone Amp. And what kind?

I kind of want to keep it cheap, under $125. (around there).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
coupons are awesome







now if only I could get a sexy rack like Gollies without having to pay huge duties on it to get it into Canada... :S

I built a rack, but I'm not 100% satisfied with it. I would have done things differently were I able to do it over again. I'd keep the same basic design, but slim it down a little more and I would have gotten actual spikes for each level.. I could probably do that now though... hmm....


----------



## Gollie

http://www.racksandstands.com/

Has great deals and the free shipping gets the stand to you in 2-3 days tops. I'm very pleased with mine.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

from what i can tell this is the one Gollie has, nice looking rack


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
from what i can tell this is the one Gollie has, nice looking rack









lol so your saying gollie has a nice rack lol







though that cd player is realy nice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thats exactly what im saying


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
from what i can tell this is the one Gollie has, nice looking rack









Close, except I got the stand with 4 legs instead of 3.

This one


----------



## H3||scr3am

Spoiler: Click here If you're Jealous of Gollies Setup...Even just a Bit.



So am I... Sweet setup Gollie


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 



Spoiler: Click here If you're Jealous of Gollies Setup...Even just a Bit.



So am I... Sweet setup Gollie












My Mullard is Blushing


----------



## Aura

Damn people and their bright tubes, the only one of mine that has any glow is the rectifier that gets hidden away with the cover sitting on the chassis.

Someday I will have Emission Labs Mesh Plate 2A3S for output and then you will cower in fear.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol aura is that jealousy I detect?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol aura is that jealousy I detect?

Blasphemy!

Seriously though, I am admittedly yearning for such visuals from my amplifier. In other words, I want some damn glow too.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

my tubes glow a bit, not as bright as Gollies tho


----------



## H3||scr3am

mine shall glow, flourescent Blue


----------



## NFF

i wants blu tube's too


----------



## soloz2

blue tuebes


----------



## Blue_Fire

OMG HOTNESS.... that is pretty stunning.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol, nicely done Soloz, but wheres mine







(just razzing ya, I know it'll be at least another week or two)


----------



## Blue_Fire

I swear when all my bills are payed, first thing im doing is going to be hi-fi...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol, nicely done Soloz, but wheres mine







(just razzing ya, I know it'll be at least another week or two)


yes, yes... yours will take a bit longer now, but will look even better when I get done with it.


----------



## Gollie

I can't see the blue tubes because i'm at work


----------



## Wiremaster

Wiremaster
Sony MDR-V600

Nobody else has them! Weird... anyway, my hair is so bad right now... spiked it all day with uber-gel, wore headphones for a 6-hour overnight (L4D), then slept. Wow.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I can't see the blue tubes because i'm at work










Re-attached for your viewing enjoyment (unless of course your employer blocks images in general, not just Imageshack ones)...

I've often thought about adding some LEDs to my MSSH, but decided there were other fixes/improvements I could make before worrying about that.


----------



## H3||scr3am

way to go chipp







way to think outside the box, local hosting instead of off site hosting, should be able to see it if he can read the forums... good man







. Anyways I can't wait for my amp to be finished


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Re-attached for your viewing enjoyment (unless of course your employer blocks images in general, not just Imageshack ones)...

I've often thought about adding some LEDs to my MSSH, but decided there were other fixes/improvements I could make before worrying about that.


Thanks!

Blue tubes are pretty neat. What makes them glow blue instead of yellow/red? Is the glass a different color?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Blue LEDs under neither.

EDIT: the normal red glow is from components heating up and glowing much like a filament in a light bulb.


----------



## NFF

awesomeness. the blu tubes look amazing.


----------



## H3||scr3am

blue tubes are cheating using bright led and drilling holes in the middle of the tube socekts, allowing the LED to light the tube up... where as the amber glow is as schubie said..


----------



## Gollie

I'm going to be sharpening my soldering skills in the coming months. Being able to custom configure my audio parts is going to save me a lot of money. These IC's are just to expensive imo. Plus, the DIY section of Head-Fi has really attracted my attention lately.

Sadly, I might have to sell off some of my folding gear. $700 light bill is atrocious...If it is that high again, look for cheap GPU's on the FS forum.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


blue tubes are cheating using bright led and drilling holes in the middle of the tube socekts, allowing the LED to light the tube up... where as the amber glow is as schubie said..


Many times you don't even have to drill a hole. Lots of sockets (even my cheap 1J96 ones) come with a hole large enough for an LED to poke through.


----------



## Marin

Newegg is having a huge sale on receivers, so would it be a good idea to get one? So it would be like "sound card --> receiver --> headphones" or some configuration like that.

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCateg...name=Receivers

Also seems like Onkyo has the largest price cuts.

EDIT: Also this receiver will be getting a price cut to $150 on Black Friday: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=82-120-068


----------



## noahmateen1234

Just got my Sennheiser HD555's today. Add me in please!


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


my tubes glow a bit, not as bright as Gollies tho










The MKII frickin' lights up the night sky. The TS 5687's light up pretty good, but basically all my 6SN7's barely glow


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The MKII frickin' lights up the night sky. The TS 5687's light up pretty good, but basically all my 6SN7's barely glow










The 6AS7's used to glow pretty good in my DV but nothing compares to the 5687's. They are also hot as hell to touch.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Newegg is having a huge sale on receivers, so would it be a good idea to get one? So it would be like "sound card --> receiver --> headphones" or some configuration like that.

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCateg...name=Receivers

Also seems like Onkyo has the largest price cuts.

EDIT: Also this receiver will be getting a price cut to $150 on Black Friday: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...Tpk=82-120-068


Anyone?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Anyone?


Great deal on the receiver, but personally if I were going to spend that money it would be on a dedicated headphone amp. Yes, high-quality receivers do usually have a decent headphone circuit built in, but for the amount of cash you'd be putting out you have plenty of very nice headamps to choose from which are purpose designed and built to drive headphones before all else, not recieve/switch/apply DSP/amplify/process video/etc, and then have a headphone jack, too.


----------



## Aura

Happy thanksgiving fellas, hope all of you have an enjoyable holiday







.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Happy thanksgiving fellas, hope all of you have an enjoyable holiday







.


Same to you, sir.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Aura*   Happy thanksgiving fellas, hope all of you have an enjoyable holiday







.  
Right back atcha' Bryan ...

Currently half way through the White Stripes, "White Blood Cells" album ...


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Right back atcha' Bryan ...

Currently half way through the White Stripes, "White Blood Cells" album ...
















such a great album


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


Anyone?


Sure , but a tube amp would be better







More expensive though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Happy thanksgiving fellas, hope all of you have an enjoyable holiday







.


Thanks mate!


----------



## soloz2

buying a receiver to get a headphone amp is a bad idea IMO. Receivers are primarily (especially cheap ones) speaker amps/processors and most just throw a headphone amp in as an 'added feature' or afterthought. You could likely get the same performance from a Cmoy. Now, some manufactures like Marantz actually put a little thought into the headphne amp, but something from the low end Sony/Onkyo probably wouldn't be great.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


buying a receiver to get a headphone amp is a bad idea IMO. Receivers are primarily (especially cheap ones) speaker amps/processors and most just throw a headphone amp in as an 'added feature' or afterthought. You could likely get the same performance from a Cmoy. Now, some manufactures like Marantz actually put a little thought into the headphne amp, but something from the low end Sony/Onkyo probably wouldn't be great.


right on-

like he said , the amp uses its "power" towards the speaker outputs , not the headphone output.


----------



## H3||scr3am

defiantly suggesting just getting a powerful headphone amp... maybe there are tubes in your future?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
defiantly suggesting just getting a powerful headphone amp... maybe there are tubes in your future?

i think every headphone audiophile owns a tube amp at one time in their life. lol


----------



## Niko-Time

Hi guys, I am looking to bi-wire my speakers like this: http://www.stickyrice.net/hifi/biwire-3.gif. My current cables are all fraying at the ends, I was wondering whether ordering two of these: http://www.avland.co.uk/qed/originalbw/index.htm will be all I need or do I need to order anything else?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Hi guys, I am looking to bi-wire my speakers like this: http://www.stickyrice.net/hifi/biwire-3.gif. My current cables are all fraying at the ends, I was wondering whether ordering two of these: http://www.avland.co.uk/qed/originalbw/index.htm will be all I need or do I need to order anything else?

If you're just concerned with the fraying, you could simply grab banana plugs for your existing wire if you like it well enough.
http://www.avland.co.uk/avland/banana/banana.htm

I am assuming that you would be using the A and B outputs on your amp if you went with the cable linked above?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Hi guys, I am looking to bi-wire my speakers like this: http://www.stickyrice.net/hifi/biwire-3.gif. My current cables are all fraying at the ends, I was wondering whether ordering two of these: http://www.avland.co.uk/qed/originalbw/index.htm will be all I need or do I need to order anything else?

there really isn't any gain for bi-wiring, bi-amping is a different story.

My recomendation... get some Canare or Mogmai quad speaker cable. And then split them at one end but not the other. 4 wires together, so on one end you can have 2 pos and 2 neg, and on the amp side you can put them together.


----------



## Niko-Time

I have to bi-wire as I have 4 ports on the speakers and have lost the little metal links between them, at least I think. My current cable is pretty poor and doesn't really work (the left speaker only outputs highs or something like that). I was eithert going to go for the cable I linked or some van den hul skytrack







. What are the orange bits on it though? Confuses me.


----------



## Chipp

I'd guess the orange bits are copper.

You have Elac's, right? I would give them a call, surely they have a bridge they can send you so you don't have to screw with expensive bi wire cables.


----------



## soloz2

the orange is actually the conductor

I would personally go with something like this:
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=546

or the more expensive Mogami version.

Just connect two conductors together on one end and leave them separate on the other end. You can do this very easily yourself.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I would side with Soloz... and I can claim the prestige of mogami, I used their quadstar twisted pair in my mini - mini IC... great quality stuff


----------



## soloz2

I haven't tried their speaker cable, but I have found that I prefer their analog cables to Canare. I actually decided I wasn't going to sell Canare any longer, not because it's not a good sounding cable, but Mogami is just that much better and doesn't cost me much more. I have a whole bunch of Canare quad that I need to figure out what to do with... lol


----------



## s1rrah

An interesting new review of the Havana DAC:

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazin...abs_havana.htm

This was authored by the same guy who did the Paradisea/Constantine review at EnjoytheMusic.

The sub heading of his review is sure to piss a few folks off ...

Can't comment, myself, ... but I did find his comments on the Havana vs. the Paradisea to be very very accurate.


----------



## Chipp

I wouldn't say that the CDP is dead, at least in the sense of using it as a transport. Good old 16bit 44.1khz PCM is still a perfectly viable (and pretty darned good sounding) way to storing audio; and lets face it - sometimes, its nice to sit down and listen to music without the hassle of computers. Now, are there tools to make whatever digital audio you may choose to listen to decode more gracefully? You bet.


----------



## murderbymodem

So, for xmas I am getting an Xonar HDAV1.3, and ATH-AD700s (along with a clip-on Zalman mic)

Does OCN Headphones Club approve?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


So, for xmas I am getting an Xonar HDAV1.3, and ATH-AD700s (along with a clip-on Zalman mic)

Does OCN Headphones Club approve?


yes we i do at least.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

How do I join the list? I have HD-280 Pros, and am in the process of building a headphone amp.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


How do I join the list? I have HD-280 Pros, and am in the process of building a headphone amp.


Fallen will add you once he gets a chance.







What amp are you working on?


----------



## RallyMaster

No one in this group has JVC HA-RX700/900s? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


No one in this group has JVC HA-RX700/900s? SERIOUSLY?


i dont think anybody has piped up in the thread that they have them.


----------



## Gollie

An update on my CDP/Amp as the burn in continues:

WOW!!! These two combined with the Soloz IC really mesh well together. I picked up The Lord of the Rings Box set

  LOTR: The Complete Recordings (why do Amazon links do the double posting nonsense...sigh) which is a fantastic way to demo full symphony recordings. I am floored. Yes, I love the movies (1st is still the best) but this compilation of the recordings has gone well beyond my expectations. I can listen to any of the disks on repeat for hours. They are so relaxing and musical. If you have seen the movies as many times as I have, I can close your eyes and walk through the movies as you listen. This by far ranks at the top of my OST library.

I'm using my Black Sand V1 PC on the Cambridge and my Zu Mother on the MPX3. Tubes are still the same (Ecc32 + Tung Sol D-Getter 5687's) and cans are HD650. I have the volume set in between 9 and 10 o'clock.

The CDP had a lot of detail from the first time that I plugged it in, but over the past few hours (around 50ish now), I can hear a much wider/deeper soundstage. I feel like I am sitting in the chamber as they are recording. The note separation is perfect to my ears. I can hear the mallets actually striking the drums on the hard bass lines. Nothing seems out of place. The bass is deep and powerful while not being overbearing. The mids and highs are transparent and musically pleasant. The sound coming from the complete set up is very warm and enjoyable. I have gotten inadvertent goosebumps several times when choral voices come in. It is an experience that has to be heard to be believed.

This was not a cheap upgrade cycle by any stretch of the imagination but as I sit hear completely enthralled and engrossed in this soundtrack, I really do feel that it was worth every penny.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


An update on my CDP/Amp as the burn in continues:

WOW!!! These two combined with the Soloz IC really mesh well together. I picked up The Lord of the Rings Box set LOTR: The Complete Recordings (why do Amazon links do the double posting nonsense...sigh) which is a fantastic way to demo full symphony recordings. I am floored. Yes, I love the movies (1st is still the best) but this compilation of the recordings has gone well beyond my expectations. I can listen to any of the disks on repeat for hours. They are so relaxing and musical. If you have seen the movies as many times as I have, I can close your eyes and walk through the movies as you listen. This by far ranks at the top of my OST library.

I'm using my Black Sand V1 PC on the Cambridge and my Zu Mother on the MPX3. Tubes are still the same (Ecc32 + Tung Sol D-Getter 5687's) and cans are HD650. I have the volume set in between 9 and 10 o'clock.

The CDP had a lot of detail from the first time that I plugged it in, but over the past few hours (around 50ish now), I can hear a much wider/deeper soundstage. I feel like I am sitting in the chamber as they are recording. The note separation is perfect to my ears. I can hear the mallets actually striking the drums on the hard bass lines. Nothing seems out of place. The bass is deep and powerful while not being overbearing. The mids and highs are transparent and musically pleasant. The sound coming from the complete set up is very warm and enjoyable. I have gotten inadvertent goosebumps several times when choral voices come in. It is an experience that has to be heard to be believed.

This was not a cheap upgrade cycle by any stretch of the imagination but as I sit hear completely enthralled and engrossed in this soundtrack, I really do feel that it was worth every penny.


----------



## noname

Anyone know if upgrading my xtrememusic to a Prelude will yield better sound?

Xtrememusic>TCA Gizmo>Onix Ref. 0.5s


----------



## Chipp

Since you're feeding analog out, sure. The Prelude has far better OPamps than the Creative iterations of the X-Fi's.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Since you're feeding analog out, sure. The Prelude has far better OPamps than the Creativer iterations of the X-Fi's.


Thanks , anything significant?


----------



## Chipp

That I could not tell you - I actually have never had opportunity to listen to a Prelude. Plenty of folks here have them though, so I wouldn't fret about not getting a definitive answer.


----------



## soloz2

I found the x-fi's to be in this order.

xtreme music
elite pro
modded xtreme music
modded elite pro/prelude
prelude w/ ers and upgraded op-amps


----------



## killa_concept

*OOOO! Add me to the list!







*

* Sportin' Equation Audio RP-21s thanks to Chipp's recommendation and a bit of personal research







*


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol, nice mic mod Killa







Priceless LoL


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Logitech ClearChat wireless gaming headset.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I've got Plantronics Gamecom 1's


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


~ snip ~

This was not a cheap upgrade cycle by any stretch of the imagination but as I sit hear completely enthralled and engrossed in this soundtrack, I really do feel that it was worth every penny.


Congrats, that's the whole idea







.

I have the LotR Complete Recordings as well, and it is without flaw from what I have heard thus far (have to admit, it's a hell of a lot of music, far too much for one sitting). I have listened primarily to the pieces that I enjoyed the best during the films - in particular the last 4-5 scores from Return of the King. I have goosebumps simply thinking about it.

I'm not sure what you're considering next, if anything at all, but that 840C does have potential for internal upgrades. Lmk if you're interested, I know a guy who might be looking to help. In the meantime, remember to use your best PC, etc., on the Cambridge. Source first







.


----------



## not2bad

I'm getting a Little Dot MKII soon! I cannot wait to start rolling some tubes.

So to anyone who has experience with both...which tubes would sound better, 6J1P-EV or M8100? The Mullards are twice the price of the Russian tubes, so I want to make sure they are that much better before ordering.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

WooHoo.

Stock iPod Headphones haha.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
WooHoo.

Stock iPod Headphones haha.

iBuds aren't bad for stock "gimmie" headphones. Won't be long before we get you on something a little more enjoyable, though.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not2bad* 
I'm getting a Little Dot MKII soon! I cannot wait to start rolling some tubes.

So to anyone who has experience with both...which tubes would sound better, 6J1P-EV or M8100? The Mullards are twice the price of the Russian tubes, so I want to make sure they are that much better before ordering.

I preferred the Mullards in the LDII+ I had, so take it with a grain of salt, but I'd go with the Mullards... well actually I'd get both and see what I liked better


----------



## Namrac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not2bad* 
I'm getting a Little Dot MKII soon! I cannot wait to start rolling some tubes.

So to anyone who has experience with both...which tubes would sound better, 6J1P-EV or M8100? The Mullards are twice the price of the Russian tubes, so I want to make sure they are that much better before ordering.

Definitely go for the Mullards, great driver tubes for the MKII. Really opened it up, provided some good clarity and detail for such a tiny and inexpensive amp.

Edit: Also, Fallen, for accuracy's sake, I don't have the AD700 or DT770 600 ohmer anymore, just the HD580s.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
iBuds aren't bad for stock "gimmie" headphones. Won't be long before we get you on something a little more enjoyable, though.









Yeah, I don't use headphones that much, I like my 5.1 surround sound speakers









Anyways, I just got a G1, so it came with some more "stock" speakers haha.


----------



## soloz2

I know several people were looking for nice racks that didn't break the bank. I've heard some good things about the Onix Rack 3. It isn't quite modular like some more expensive racks are, but 1" thick shelves sets it apart from most other 'cheaper' racks and av123 is selling them for $160 today for Cyber Monday
http://av123.com/component/page,shop...art/Itemid,37/


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I know several people were looking for nice racks that didn't break the bank. I've heard some good things about the Onix Rack 3. It isn't quite modular like some more expensive racks are, but 1" thick shelves sets it apart from most other 'cheaper' racks and av123 is selling them for $160 today for Cyber Monday
http://av123.com/component/page,shop...art/Itemid,37/

Nice , who ever needs this, jump on it nao!


----------



## caos800

Been a while, and I still dont have much, lol.

Sold the JVC's a while ago

Otherwise my current "collection" :

UE Super.fi 3
Sennheiser HD485
M-Audio Q40 (around a month so far, definately a step up)


----------



## Vegnagun

I'd LOVE to join!

I've got the Creative FATAL1TY headset which I use as primary sound for my computer. They sound really good compared to the crummy 2.1 systems I've used.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vegnagun* 
I'd LOVE to join!

I've got the Creative FATAL1TY headset which I use as primary sound for my computer. They sound really good compared to the crummy 2.1 systems I've used.

Soon after joining this club they will be in the bin







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

My Zu Birth Power cable arrived today, bid just over $50 USD on it, and sniped it at the last second to win it. came to a total of about $70 CDN for it, by the time it was shipped and I paid taxes and duties on it, a great cable from the looks of it, and S1rrahs review of it earlier, can't wait til I get some gear to use it on


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


My Zu Birth Power cable arrived today, bid just over $50 USD on it, and sniped it at the last second to win it. came to a total of about $70 CDN for it, by the time it was shipped and I paid taxes and duties on it, a great cable from the looks of it, and S1rrahs review of it earlier, can't wait til I get some gear to use it on










Nice let us know how it performs


----------



## newt111

Which would be a good starter amp to build off Head-fi?

I'm into indie rock (Tortoise, The Sea and Cake, Pinback) and Experimental electronic (Aphex Twin, Squarepusher etc).

my favorite labels are Thrill Jockey, Constellation, Warp

I dunno, I'd like something that would make Daydream Nation by Sonic Youth sound like God's breath (it's not far from that as is on my current setup)

edit;oh, and Tool!


----------



## jpw007

My Barracuda HP-1's are in RMA and i have no idea when i am meant to get them back! Been 2 weeks and still no progress, i so feel like going on a splurge and buying some HD-555's......they seem to be awesome for a good price....


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Which would be a good starter amp to build off Head-fi?

I'm into indie rock (Tortoise, The Sea and Cake, Pinback) and Experimental electronic (Aphex Twin, Squarepusher etc).

my favorite labels are Thrill Jockey, Constellation, Warp

I dunno, I'd like something that would make Daydream Nation by Sonic Youth sound like God's breath (it's not far from that as is on my current setup)

edit;oh, and Tool!


Budget?

I am looking to get rid of my Darkvoice 336i. With a couple of very nice tubes I could cut you a very nice deal. Let me know...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Which would be a good starter amp to build off Head-fi?

I'm into indie rock (Tortoise, The Sea and Cake, Pinback) and Experimental electronic (Aphex Twin, Squarepusher etc).

my favorite labels are Thrill Jockey, Constellation, Warp

I dunno, I'd like something that would make Daydream Nation by Sonic Youth sound like God's breath (it's not far from that as is on my current setup)

edit;oh, and Tool!


dor DIY amps, if its got to be portable, then I suggest the Mini^3 ~$100

If its going to be a stationary amp, then Here are my suggestions:
MiniMAX~ dunno, ask Soloz
Millet Max Starving Student ~$75

these are fine options, I'lll post more later, but I'm off to go christmas shopping


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


dor DIY amps, if its got to be portable, then I suggest the Mini^3 ~$100

If its going to be a stationary amp, then Here are my suggestions:
MiniMAX~ dunno, ask Soloz
Millet Max Starving Student ~$75

these are fine options, I'lll post more later, but I'm off to go christmas shopping


Some more options, though they're a bit more costly -

M^3 - http://www.amb.org/audio/mmm/ ~$400+
PPAv2 - $300 or so, I believe.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


dor DIY amps, if its got to be portable, then I suggest the Mini^3 ~$100

If its going to be a stationary amp, then Here are my suggestions:
MiniMAX~ dunno, ask Soloz
Millet Max Starving Student ~$75

these are fine options, I'lll post more later, but I'm off to go christmas shopping


I'm looking at less than $200, and stationary


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I'm looking at less than $200, and stationary


MSSH (Millet Starving Student Hybrid) sounds like a decent option. I've built one, myself, and didn't find it terribly difficult at all - but it sounds very nice. Personally, I spent about $55 on parts, but I was able to source a case from a thrift store and save major cash.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I'm looking at less than $200, and stationary


x-head from av123. There really aren't many good desktop amps in your price range. I would consider $200 pretty budget, but of the 'cheap' desktop amps I've heard I think the x-head has the most potential. the initial run had some bad transformers that caused hums, but they are being fixed now and should be shipping again soon. Once I receive mine I can post an update.


----------



## 21276

can i join with a Zalman 5.1 RS6F+M?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


x-head from av123. There really aren't many good desktop amps in your price range. I would consider $200 pretty budget, but of the 'cheap' desktop amps I've heard I think the x-head has the most potential. the initial run had some bad transformers that caused hums, but they are being fixed now and should be shipping again soon. Once I receive mine I can post an update.


Looks good, but I'm looking at D.I.Y.

Building my 1st amp with my own hands sounds like a good time to me


----------



## boilingpt

I'll join. I have the Creative HS-900 Gaming Headset.


----------



## mahtareika

Sennheiser HD 280 Pro
Sennheiser HD 555

I've been lurking for a bit and got hooked. -_- Now I want some $$$ headphones and $$$$$ amps. Oh well. Glad to be here.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Looks good, but I'm looking at D.I.Y.

Building my 1st amp with my own hands sounds like a good time to me










for around $200 you'd be looking at PIMETA, starving student (probably not a beginners amp) or Mini3 (smd soldering required)


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'd say go with the starving student, tubes, are the bestest


----------



## beanbagofdoom

May as well add me in too









Sennheiser PC151


----------



## H3||scr3am

Just jumped on this 10' Cardas Sennheisher cable for my 650s, hopefully this will add some life to them when I add it into the mix







got it shipped for $99USD not bad, compared to new, but it needs some more heat shrink, which I have, or maybe I'll replace the spades, or ship it off to soloz... questions questions questions... still glad I got it though


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Just jumped on this 10' Cardas Sennheisher cable for my 650s, hopefully this will add some life to them when I add it into the mix







got it shipped for $99USD not bad, compared to new, but it needs some more heat shrink, which I have, or maybe I'll replace the spades, or ship it off to soloz... questions questions questions... still glad I got it though










yeah thats a good deal man , if you do decide to do it , be careful lol. Doesnt look like its too difficult though , you just need to be careful and patience...maybe thats what the guy didnt have...


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol I'm fine when it comes to DIY and soldering







but thanks for the headsup no name







I build alot of my own stuff


----------



## Gollie

Anyone heard the Meier Corda 2move?

Any impressions?!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Just jumped on this 10' Cardas Sennheisher cable for my 650s, hopefully this will add some life to them when I add it into the mix







got it shipped for $99USD not bad, compared to new, but it needs some more heat shrink, which I have, or maybe I'll replace the spades, or ship it off to soloz... questions questions questions... still glad I got it though










curious what you paid... I was at work all day

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


Anyone heard the Meier Corda 2move?

Any impressions?!


I haven't heard it, but I heard some pretty decent things about the original move. I was actually going to pick one up to give it a try, but never got around to it.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol I'm fine when it comes to DIY and soldering







but thanks for the headsup no name







I build alot of my own stuff










nice , i wish i knew how to lol!!


----------



## Marin

Hey guys, quick question. Will there be a loss in sound quality if a plug my X-230 speakers into my sound card then plug my headphones into the speakers?

I want to do this so I can adjust the volume while in game.


----------



## Niko-Time

Yes there will. Headphone out on your sound card is much better than after it's been through the speakers. Will it be drastic whilst in a game? You shouldn't get killed more, but you may get annoyed at the quality.


----------



## jtspectra2

I got the AC-1 Soundcard so i had to get the HP-1 cans. Just returned them cuase there not really that good. but i also have a pair of Sony MDR7506. like them much better.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Yes there will. Headphone out on your sound card is much better than after it's been through the speakers. Will it be drastic whilst in a game? You shouldn't get killed more, but you may get annoyed at the quality.


Yeah- both your speakers and your sound card do NOT have the same output technology.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Yes there will. Headphone out on your sound card is much better than after it's been through the speakers. Will it be drastic whilst in a game? You shouldn't get killed more, but you may get annoyed at the quality.


Good to know. Some of my games don't work with the audio controls on my G15, oh well I barely play them so it shouldn't matter.


----------



## soloz2

this isn't headphone related, but I figured you guys would appreciate it nonetheless...

I picked up some Touchtone Tweeter Surrounds from http://www.diffractionbegone.com/index.html for my Onix Reference 1 MKII speakers after talking with Jim. These wool pads are part of the skiing ninja master upgrades, which I plan to do at one point.

But, anyway I just put them on and there is a subtle difference, but a difference nonetheless, slightly smoother and it really helped the image focus. Zee, who hardly ever just sits on my lap sat down and started purring as soon as I turned on the music.









oh, and these aren't my speakers, but same thing








http://www.skiingninja.com/v/vspfile...ref1-dbg_1.jpg
I have mine on mopads instead of cones though


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


this isn't headphone related, but I figured you guys would appreciate it nonetheless...

I picked up some Touchtone Tweeter Surrounds from http://www.diffractionbegone.com/index.html for my Onix Reference 1 MKII speakers after talking with Jim. These wool pads are part of the skiing ninja master upgrades, which I plan to do at one point.

But, anyway I just put them on and there is a subtle difference, but a difference nonetheless, slightly smoother and it really helped the image focus. Zee, who hardly ever just sits on my lap sat down and started purring as soon as I turned on the music.









oh, and these aren't my speakers, but same thing








http://www.skiingninja.com/v/vspfile...ref1-dbg_1.jpg
I have mine on mopads instead of cones though



Oo, looks nice! Thanks for the info man! So basically , they are just wool pads that you put over the tweeter and it enhances the sound waves?

Too bad its like 60 bucks shipped


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Oo, looks nice! Thanks for the info man! So basically , they are just wool pads that you put over the tweeter and it enhances the sound waves?

Too bad its like 60 bucks shipped











No, $59









btw, did you see that there is now a skiing ninja upgrade for the Ref .5?!?! Now I'm wishing I didn't sell both my pairs... I had two pairs, and they're both gone







I thought they were a great mini monitor to begin with, but only sold them for ELT525M's because I didn't have a sub at the time... now I have a sub in my office too... but they can easily be found for around $200, add $150 (or $125 if you build them yourself) and you'll have a kickarse mini monitor for sure. Danny Richie (who designed the crossovers) knows his stuff.


----------



## TaiDinh

Owner of a Sony MDR-V150.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TaiDinh*


Owner of a Sony MDR-V150.



Koss ksc75 drivers will snap right in place of the stock drivers and sound a lot better


----------



## AIpha

Plantronics Open Ear headset.


----------



## Sukach

Bought me some sennheiser 595's and they are pimp.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


No, $59









btw, did you see that there is now a skiing ninja upgrade for the Ref .5?!?! Now I'm wishing I didn't sell both my pairs... I had two pairs, and they're both gone







I thought they were a great mini monitor to begin with, but only sold them for ELT525M's because I didn't have a sub at the time... now I have a sub in my office too... but they can easily be found for around $200, add $150 (or $125 if you build them yourself) and you'll have a kickarse mini monitor for sure. Danny Richie (who designed the crossovers) knows his stuff.


No i didnt. Thats excellent news man! the skiing ninja upgrades are great but to have them for the ref. .5s is ever better for me lol....

How does it work? Must i sent them in for the upgrade?


----------



## iandroo888

HD202. my first step into audiophile world ;D


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


No i didnt. Thats excellent news man! the skiing ninja upgrades are great but to have them for the ref. .5s is ever better for me lol....

How does it work? Must i sent them in for the upgrade?


yes, there is that option, or you just get them to send you the crossovers and Norez, and self install, but either way, it's a pretty hefty upgrade. Someday I'll do it for my X-LS Encores... but $300 USD is just about as much as I paid for them... not to mention duties, and shipping...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


No i didnt. Thats excellent news man! the skiing ninja upgrades are great but to have them for the ref. .5s is ever better for me lol....

How does it work? Must i sent them in for the upgrade?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


yes, there is that option, or you just get them to send you the crossovers and Norez, and self install, but either way, it's a pretty hefty upgrade. Someday I'll do it for my X-LS Encores... but $300 USD is just about as much as I paid for them... not to mention duties, and shipping...



No, you don't send anything in. This is more or less a DIY project. You replace the crossovers in your speakers with better ones that use high quality parts. Here is the install guide: 
http://www.skiingninja.com/v/vspfile...n-guide_v2.pdf
There is is a video demo... I wouldn't have the speaker on stands though... just asking for trouble:
http://www.skiingninja.com/Articles.asp?ID=169

And a couple reviews: 
http://64.49.204.114/v/vspfiles/asse...ew-aa-2008.pdf
http://64.49.204.114/v/vspfiles/asse...-xlsreview.pdf
Not to mention the stereomojo shootout where the ninja modded x-ls beat out every other speaker there and took the $1k and under crown.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


No, you don't send anything in. This is more or less a DIY project. You replace the crossovers in your speakers with better ones that use high quality parts. Here is the install guide: 
http://www.skiingninja.com/v/vspfile...n-guide_v2.pdf
There is is a video demo... I wouldn't have the speaker on stands though... just asking for trouble:
http://www.skiingninja.com/Articles.asp?ID=169

And a couple reviews: 
http://64.49.204.114/v/vspfiles/asse...ew-aa-2008.pdf
http://64.49.204.114/v/vspfiles/asse...-xlsreview.pdf
Not to mention the stereomojo shootout where the ninja modded x-ls beat out every other speaker there and took the $1k and under crown.


Ahh thanks for the links and information, looks like its very much worth it. 
The video makes it look so easy lol , and i love his bendable screw driver.

Whats that wool stuff he puts in there at the end? Is that already in the speaker or does that come with it?

Im about to purchase an auzentech prelude for 140... but now that i see this, well, its very tempting..

But , ultimately ill be going with the prelude since its the source


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Ahh thanks for the links and information, looks like its very much worth it. 
The video makes it look so easy lol , and i love his bendable screw driver.

Whats that wool stuff he puts in there at the end? Is that already in the speaker or does that come with it?

Im about to purchase an auzentech prelude for 140... but now that i see this, well, its very tempting..

But , ultimately ill be going with the prelude since its the source











that's some old dampening material. If you go with norez then you can use some of your old/stock dampening material


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


that's some old dampening material. If you go with norez then you can use some of your old/stock dampening material


alright then, ill prolly look into this upgrade after christmas


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


alright then, ill prolly look into this upgrade after christmas



I don't remember where in PA you are, but mods could be done in a simple afternoon... I'd be interested in seeing and hearing the difference enough to perform the mods for free if you were to bring everything up. I'll be saving for quite a while longer before I can do mods on my Ref 1's... over $400 for what I want...


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I don't remember where in PA you are, but mods could be done in a simple afternoon... I'd be interested in seeing and hearing the difference enough to perform the mods for free if you were to bring everything up. I'll be saving for quite a while longer before I can do mods on my Ref 1's... over $400 for what I want...


Ahh a very generous and tempting offer you give me








I live closer to Delaware..45 minutes south west of philly... so it would be a hike for me. Perhaps sometime during the break when i have time will be best if i do decide to come up







But till then ill rest on the notion that i would like to learn to do it myself.


----------



## GREENMAN.

Alessandro MS-1 and Denon C551s here.


----------



## jpw007

YAY! Put me down as owning a pair of Sein HD-555's please









The HP-1's i currently have are being sold to a mate soon so i ordered these puppies today!

Hope they good, i wanna really try this 'audiophile' thing and i know these arnt the best, but its a start!


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

Someone put me on the list for my HD 437's please?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GREENMAN.*


Alessandro MS-1 and Denon C551s here.


I miss my little c551's :x such an good pair of IEM's


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I just finished adding these guys. Please PM me if I missed you. Thanks.









Mr_Nibbles (HD-280 Pro)
killa_concept (RP-21)
caos800 (Super.Fi 3, HD485, Q40)
mahtareika (HD280 Pro, HD555)
beanbagofdoom (PC151)
TaiDinh (MDR-V150)
Sukach (HD595)
iandroo888c (HD202)
GREENMAN (MS-1, CS51)
jpw007 (HD555) remove HP-1
PaRaDoX_883 (HD437)

DaMirrorLink (Gamecom 1)
Vegnagun (Creative Fatal1ty)
Flatliner (RS6F+M)
boilingpt (HS-900)
AIpha (Plantronics Open Ear Headset)


----------



## s1rrah

April music has some crack designers, man:

...










...

So purty!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


April music has some crack designers, man:

...

~ Stello pic ~

...

So purty!











Yummy, I didn't even realize Stello offered a cdp.

Does it make you yearn Joel?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yummy, I didn't even realize Stello offered a cdp.

Does it make you yearn Joel?










Yeah. You must be psychic. I want one. 800 bucks with free shipping from HotRod Audio.

Hmmmm...


----------



## H3||scr3am

looks very sexai indeed S1rrah and Aura... too bad the economy is on the downfall...


----------



## jpw007

My HD-555's came in today!

Pretty damn good!!!


----------



## NFF

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-ne...ere-ultra.html

woot fiio e5 is here.


----------



## iandroo888

uhh u put an extra "c" next to my name ;D


----------



## soundx98

Hot deal on Audio Technica ATH-AD500 headphones
http://cgi.ebay.com/Audio-Technica-A...ayphotohosting

These headphones are in perfect condition and sound awesome.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


uhh u put an extra "c" next to my name ;D


Good for ipods and the such?


----------



## dankoni

Grabbing my wife a pair of the Pink Sennheiser CX300s for xmas =)

  http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-CX-300-CX300-P-Earbuds/dp/B000YCCIPE


----------



## Adrienspawn

I'll join up!

*iGrado* for on-the-go

*AKG K-66 *to share on family PC

*HD600* otherwise


----------



## jaclipse

Add me please. Just got a pair of JVC HA-RX700. Love em so far


----------



## venom55520

add me! i got a pair of razer piranha's!


----------



## chrislax27

Can I join? I've got some Sennheiser HD515's matched up with an HT Omega Claro Halo sound card


----------



## phospholipid

Sad to see aura's cans go up for sale.


----------



## JMT668

add me got Skullcany Lowrider and hesh


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Sad to see aura's cans go up for sale.


Yeah...

Just gotta do what you gotta do. I'll be commenting on them once the Circle loan has fully ended with closing remarks.

The Denon taught me many things, both in what it was and what it wasn't. I will miss the cups, but they were nothing that I could not make again if I truly wished.


----------



## sizeak

add me? Got some ATH A900's


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yeah...

Just gotta do what you gotta do. I'll be commenting on them once the Circle loan has fully ended with closing remarks.

The Denon taught me many things, both in what it was and what it wasn't. I will miss the cups, but they were nothing that I could not make again if I truly wished.


They sold quick, really quick.
Someone eyeballing them from a meet?


----------



## [pi]

I have two pairs of the Everglides that they have on Woot all the time. Not audiophile level by any means, but definitely worth the $15 or so.


----------



## Alwinp

Proudly owning a Plantronics .Audio 365 (gaming headset)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


They sold quick, really quick.
Someone eyeballing them from a meet?


Yeah I received a pm within a half hour of posting.

The buyer lives in Vancouver, so after having been around the United States, the Denon is going international







. Hopefully no one who heard them at the meet/s was looking out for them.


----------



## NFF

so guys heard anything on the HD680's? aparently they are listed on the senn website with no info what so ever???


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


so guys heard anything on the HD680's? aparently they are listed on the senn website with no info what so ever???


Saw that desolate page at Sennheiser's website as well ...

Dunno what to think of it.

But for the time being and as always (I'm almost embarassed to say) ...

I have eyes for my RS1's only. I just never tire of them. They are always new and exciting, no matter what I listen too! How much of that result is due to the headphones or the rest of my audio chain is anybodies guess ... but I'm daily amazed by them (RS1's).










You know ...

Since the Houston meet ...

Believe it or not ...

I've been constantly thinking how similar my own gear, outputting to my RS1's and all, sounds to the very high end Stax systems I heard at the meet.

Same sort of fast and energetic image.

Same amazing detail.

I'm not sure if anyone has ever compared the RS1's "house sound" to the various Stax flavors, "house sound" ... but I'm hearing a lot of similarities since the meet.

Just a random bit of observation.

Rock on, ya'll.


----------



## Namrac

Well, I'm (temporarily) leaving the hobby. I've decided that I've simply put too much money into audio for my current financial situation, and I really need a car, so I'm selling everything. The HD580s have already been sold to Spart of OCN, and the MHDT Constantine is listed for sale on Head-fi.

The MPX3 SLAM will be listed within the next few days, but I wanted to mention it here before I put it up. Anyone from the club that is interested, let me know. You folks have a few days head start, and will get a considerable discount off of the price I intend to list it for, should one of you decide to buy it. I'd really like to keep this amp in the Club (it's now been owned by soloz2, Aura, and myself), but I will sell it to someone else if I have to.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Well, I'm (temporarily) leaving the hobby. I've decided that I've simply put too much money into audio for my current financial situation, and I really need a car, so I'm selling everything. The HD580s have already been sold to Spart of OCN, and the MHDT Constantine is listed for sale on Head-fi.

The MPX3 SLAM will be listed within the next few days, but I wanted to mention it here before I put it up. Anyone from the club that is interested, let me know. You folks have a few days head start, and will get a considerable discount off of the price I intend to list it for, should one of you decide to buy it. I'd really like to keep this amp in the Club (it's now been owned by soloz2, Aura, and myself), but I will sell it to someone else if I have to.


<the sound of sad trumpets>

Buene Suerte, friend.

I mourn your loss.


----------



## RallyMaster

JVC HA-RX700, JVC HA-FX33, and the Altec Lansing AHS515


----------



## Namrac

Just want to clarify, I'm still going to be around the club and participating in discussion, just not going to have any equipment for a while.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


Well, I'm (temporarily) leaving the hobby. I've decided that I've simply put too much money into audio for my current financial situation, and I really need a car, so I'm selling everything. The HD580s have already been sold to Spart of OCN, and the MHDT Constantine is listed for sale on Head-fi.

The MPX3 SLAM will be listed within the next few days, but I wanted to mention it here before I put it up. Anyone from the club that is interested, let me know. You folks have a few days head start, and will get a considerable discount off of the price I intend to list it for, should one of you decide to buy it. I'd really like to keep this amp in the Club (it's now been owned by soloz2, Aura, and myself), but I will sell it to someone else if I have to.



i don't want to hear this








how much for the MPX3?








PM me if dont want to say


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


i don't want to hear this








how much for the MPX3?








PM me if dont want to say










Thar we go. Seriously, I want this amp to stay within OCN's Circle badly. If I had the money I'd buy it back myself, for the price there really is nothing better as far as tubes go (and yes Joel, this MPX3 would knock that PPX3 out I imagine







).


----------



## soloz2

great amp... had I the money it would be going back to me long before it was ever posted here... and yes, I knew several days ago.


----------



## NFF

yea that thing is a beast.


----------



## Aura

Someone who's name starts with a *J* and ends with an *L* should take a second look methinks.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Someone who's name starts with a *J* and ends with an *L* should take a second look methinks.










I'm sort of scared of Singlepower amps now.










I borrowed a head-fi friends PPX3 for the week and I absolutely hate the way it sounds.

I think it may have something to do with my listening through the low impedance RS1's or something ... but it's so bloated and ugly sounding. The bass sort of farts and distorts almost ...

The Stello HP100 sounds utterly brilliant in comparison.

Might just be the tubes or something but he said he picked his best tubes Tung Sol driver and two Sylvannias in the other two spots.

Dunno.

I'm really content at this point, I think.

Besides, I have some major ER/hospital bills coming in this month (pinched nerve in shoulder temporarily paralyzed my right hand a couple weeks ago!)

...

So, gonna pass on the toaster.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm sort of scared of Singlepower amps now.










I borrowed a head-fi friends PPX3 for the week and I absolutely hate the way it sounds.

I think it may have something to do with my listening through the low impedance RS1's or something ... but it's so bloated and ugly sounding. The bass sort of farts and distorts almost ...

The Stello HP100 sounds utterly brilliant in comparison.

Might just be the tubes or something but he said he picked his best tubes Tung Sol driver and two Sylvannias in the other two spots.

Dunno.

I'm really content at this point, I think.

Besides, I have some major ER/hospital bills coming in this month (pinched nerve in shoulder temporarily paralyzed my right hand a couple weeks ago!)

...

So, gonna pass on the toaster.











Heh, no worries bro.

I just know how much value this particular amp has, really wanna seen one of the good guys end up with it.

On a more serious note, you doin' alright? Sorry to hear about that pinched nerve, had no idea.


----------



## H3||scr3am

sexai toaster SLAM







hope it goes to a member of the group


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm sort of scared of Singlepower amps now.










I borrowed a head-fi friends PPX3 for the week and I absolutely hate the way it sounds.

I think it may have something to do with my listening through the low impedance RS1's or something ... but it's so bloated and ugly sounding. The bass sort of farts and distorts almost ...

The Stello HP100 sounds utterly brilliant in comparison.

Might just be the tubes or something but he said he picked his best tubes Tung Sol driver and two Sylvannias in the other two spots.

Dunno.

I'm really content at this point, I think.

Besides, I have some major ER/hospital bills coming in this month (pinched nerve in shoulder temporarily paralyzed my right hand a couple weeks ago!)

...

So, gonna pass on the toaster.












SLAM version makes a HUGE difference with Grados and hard to drive cans like k701's.

back up with a new system drive and a fresh install. New WD blue is much quieter than my Seagate, seems a bit slower though... couldn't swing the Velicoraptor


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, lots of computer issues for you eh soloz, sucks mate...


----------



## Aura

Well, Sean and I worked together (I took the photo, he photoshopped) on a new avatar for me, but so much detail gets lost through size reduction that I don't think it's gonna work. Anyhow, I wanted to post the pic because I think it looks cool anyway:


----------



## Namrac

Maybe it could be your profile pic for OCN, that has a much larger size allowance.


----------



## Namrac

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...9/#post5149235


----------



## MadCatMk2

HD555's shouldn't be in the Audiophile grade section imo.
Also, why skullcandies have their own pathetic little corner again?


----------



## Niko-Time

To point and laugh at, I'd imagine.


----------



## soloz2

hmm... I just read skylab's review of the new RSA P-51 Mustang. Makes me want to see if Ray will give me a good deal on an upgrade! If only I used my Tomahawk more often...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hmm... I just read skylab's review of the new RSA P-51 Mustang. Makes me want to see if Ray will give me a good deal on an upgrade! If only I used my Tomahawk more often...

It is is pretty amazing imo. I have mine hooked up to a iPod Classic feeding my TF10's and it is exactly what I needed for work. Look at Germania's review that follows the incremental progressions over the first 100 hours. I totally agree with her thoughts. After 100 hours I was stunned at the quality of the sound.

It will cost close to $400 now to have it shipped to you, but since most people at Head-Fi consider it Ray's best portable below the SR-71a (HUGE w/ dual 9v batteries), it is a pretty good buy. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
hmm... I just read skylab's review of the new RSA P-51 Mustang. Makes me want to see if Ray will give me a good deal on an upgrade! If only I used my Tomahawk more often...

speaking of upgrades, i have a parasound dac coming my way :]


----------



## Spart

I have some modded HD580's headed my way soon from our own local namrac! I need to PM him about them and see if he shipped them yet. I can't wait!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
It is is pretty amazing imo. I have mine hooked up to a iPod Classic feeding my TF10's and it is exactly what I needed for work. Look at Germania's review that follows the incremental progressions over the first 100 hours. I totally agree with her thoughts. After 100 hours I was stunned at the quality of the sound.

It will cost close to $400 now to have it shipped to you, but since most people at Head-Fi consider it Ray's best portable below the SR-71a (HUGE w/ dual 9v batteries), it is a pretty good buy. You won't be disappointed!

have you heard the tomahawk? Not sure I'd put too much stock in her comments...


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
have you heard the tomahawk? Not sure I'd put too much stock in her comments...

I have not heard the Tomahawk. I heard the Hornet M but I have not had the chance to listen to the units side by side.


----------



## phospholipid

MMmmm parasound 1600 DAC







!
i'll take pictures when i get home, my new XSi camera should have come in the mail today


----------



## JackArbiter

Mark me down as owning HD201's.

+ rep to phospholipid for putting me on to them.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Is there a better/cheaper place to buy some Denon D2000's than buy.com ? Would be nice if they were in stock too.


----------



## Retrospekt

Got myself a pair of Sennheiser HD201, hopefully Audio Technica's in the near future.


----------



## Aura

It ain't a headphone thing, but I feel somewhat obligated to at least post a link to mah new audio thing.


----------



## NFF

sweet! how are those doing ya aura?


----------



## H3||scr3am

they look awesome aura, hope you enjoy them


----------



## soloz2

I'm in the process of deciding what speaker amp I want to get... and sadly, how much I want to spend. Because the amp I want is $1.2k. The runner up is $1k.







Now I have to look for used and see if anything for less will still make me smile


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


sweet! how are those doing ya aura?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


they look awesome aura, hope you enjoy them










Thanks fellas, expect some comments on the sound hopefully by tonight. I have some errands to run this morning but will be coming back home and settling down with the rig for hopefully 4-5 hours.

Jacob - good luck friend, just remember to pounce on that deal when it shows up (which it always does)







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Thanks fellas, expect some comments on the sound hopefully by tonight. I have some errands to run this morning but will be coming back home and settling down with the rig for hopefully 4-5 hours.

Jacob - good luck friend, just remember to pounce on that deal when it shows up (which it always does)







.



this is what I'd like...
http://www.odysseyaudio.com/stratos.html


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


Is there a better/cheaper place to buy some Denon D2000's than buy.com ? Would be nice if they were in stock too.


besides head-fi used, buy.com is as low as it comes
[or ebay BIN when they have that 30% cashback deal]


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


besides head-fi used, buy.com is as low as it comes
[or ebay BIN when they have that 30% cashback deal]


but if there is anything wrong with them buy.com will not help... you'll be SOL.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


but if there is anything wrong with them buy.com will not help... you'll be SOL.


That's REALLY nice to know about before hand. I guess I will spend the extra $50 and get them BNIB W/Warranty.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG*


That's REALLY nice to know about before hand. I guess I will spend the extra $50 and get them BNIB W/Warranty.


yeah, I bought a PSU from them, it worked for 11 days before it died, but as things go it died 16 days after I ordered it (that's right return policy is 15 days after you purchase it not receive it) and they wouldn't even respond to my RMA requests.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

alrighty!!!! i just found 
Quote:



the worlds best headphones


 right HERE


----------



## Chipp

They look good, I'll give them that


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chipp*


they look good, i'll give them that


exile him for that comment! Exxxiillle!


----------



## Slyr7.62

I use Plantronics DSP-500. Add me to the "gaming headphone" list if you'd like. thnx.


----------



## Spart

Woot got my pair of modded HD580's today from Namrac. Amazing. Simply amazing. I think I've just been turned to the light side of audiophilia.









EDIT: Oh my good lord. So I'm listening to my stuff on shuffle and "The Lying Lies and Dirty Secrets Of Miss Erica Court" by Coheed and Cambria came on. It sounds so much better than it used to and I've listened to this song TONS of times. It's so clear, so smooth. Ugh. Beautiful. I can't wait to get an amp and card!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Woot got my pair of modded HD580's today from Namrac. Amazing. Simply amazing. I think I've just been turned to the light side of audiophilia.









EDIT: Oh my good lord. So I'm listening to my stuff on shuffle and "The Lying Lies and Dirty Secrets Of Miss Erica Court" by Coheed and Cambria came on. It sounds so much better than it used to and I've listened to this song TONS of times. It's so clear, so smooth. Ugh. Beautiful. I can't wait to get an amp and card!


Oh just wait till you get a card.

You'll be like


----------



## Spart

I really didn't expect to hear this much of a difference. and to think I'm hearing it with onboard sound!

I had no idea there was such a difference between headphones. I thought the average joe wouldn't notice anything. Well I'm pretty average and I certainly did.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


I really didn't expect to hear this much of a difference. and to think I'm hearing it with onboard sound!

I had no idea there was such a difference between headphones. I thought the average joe wouldn't notice anything. Well I'm pretty average and I certainly did.


those cans are 300ohm impedance too, you have no idea the sound you'll unlock with a good amp, let alone a good card.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


I really didn't expect to hear this much of a difference. and to think I'm hearing it with onboard sound!

I had no idea there was such a difference between headphones. I thought the average joe wouldn't notice anything. Well I'm pretty average and I certainly did.


hope you got a fat wallet







because those bills are going to start disappearing soon...

we've converted another one







props to Nammy


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


I really didn't expect to hear this much of a difference. and to think I'm hearing it with onboard sound!

I had no idea there was such a difference between headphones. I thought the average joe wouldn't notice anything. Well I'm pretty average and I certainly did.


Looks like we got another one!!!


----------



## Spart

Okay so I've been told I should get the Auzentech Prelude X-FI since I game alot etc. Would the Xonar D2X work just as well? Namrac suggest I go with something like a Zero or E-Mu 0404 USB and said they will blow a regular soundcard out the water. I was considering getting a Little Dot MKII with either the Xonar or Auzentech. Tips?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Okay so I've been told I should get the Auzentech Prelude X-FI since I game alot etc. Would the Xonar D2X work just as well? Namrac suggest I go with something like a Zero or E-Mu 0404 USB and said they will blow a regular soundcard out the water. I was considering getting a Little Dot MKII with either the Xonar or Auzentech. Tips?


Zero DAC + LD MKII is a great budget rig, so is the 0404. Most of the guys around here prefer the 0404, on head-fi they're partial to the Zero. If I were you, I'd forgo the soundcard [if you can] and go straight to a DAC/MKII. But the MKII cost around 200$+ tubes [stock 5658's suck]. Buy it used on head-fi is just as excellent.

If you plan to use a sound card for more than just headphones [I.E. speakers via optical out], than go with the sound card. Practical, and the auzen is still an excellent choice. If you're serious about your purchase, a Zero+MKII or a PIMETA or Millet Max with DAC built in are all great options.

Personal note: If you're primarly a gamer, and see yourself realistically gaming 65-70% of the time, I'd say just get the Auzen and a Mini V3 and you're set. [the mini v3 can be used on the go :] ]


----------



## beyondPC

i got some Pioneer HDJ-1000


----------



## Spart

I was going to get a used one off of Head-Fi anyway since lots of members there seem trustworthy and really cool. They just don't seem to go up for sale often.


----------



## Aura

A lesson in setting ambience.

Before:










After:










~~~

I know I said I'd put up impressions like 2 days ago, but holidays are busy times. Hopefully I'll get some new stuff in that thread before Christmas







.


----------



## Niko-Time

My latest addition to my audio abode:









Pro-ject Debut-Esprit - basically a suped up debut 3, similar to the Xpression 3. Can't wait.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


My latest addition to my audio abode:









Pro-ject Debut-Esprit - basically a suped up debut 3, similar to the Xpression 3. Can't wait.


that reminds me... I've rearranged and now my IC's from my phono-pre to my receiver aren't long enough... and I happen to know my wife got me some LP's for Christmas. I'm not sure what one is, but she got me Jack Johnson, I believe On and On. She told me she thought it would be good to compare the CD vs LP version of the album


----------



## gonX

I have about 1200 bucks to use right now, probably gonna spend around 800 of them on a guitar and rest on something else. I was thinking an audio upgrade.

My current signal path is .FLAC's ripped with EAC T&C and Secure > Foobar2k with KS > Windows XP > XtremeMusic with youP-PaX drivers > Generic audio cable > JVC CA-UXE15 (amp) > Sennheiser HD595's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I have about 1200 bucks to use right now, probably gonna spend around 800 of them on a guitar and rest on something else. I was thinking an audio upgrade.

My current signal path is .FLAC's ripped with EAC T&C and Secure > Foobar2k with KS > Windows XP > XtremeMusic with youP-PaX drivers > Generic audio cable > JVC CA-UXE15 (amp) > Sennheiser HD595's


the first thing that comes to mind would be to upgrade your amp And probably get an externL DAC. Then cables. Then headphones.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Hey guys, just thought I'd drop in here, as i'm getting HD555s for Xmas, and I just ordered the fiio E5 amp, but I'm still a newb rocking onboard and icemats =P. Can't wait to hear the difference when i get the senns!

Getting a soundcard is my next upgrade...cheers!


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Hey guys, just thought I'd drop in here, as i'm getting HD555s for Xmas, and I just ordered the fiio E5 amp, but I'm still a newb rocking onboard and icemats =P. Can't wait to hear the difference when i get the senns!

Getting a soundcard is my next upgrade...cheers!


Yeah man, you'll be happy with the difference. My music system, both headphones and speakers pretty much mean a crap load in my life right now lol.
Not only is it good for stress releif, depending on the music, its like smoking weed without smoking weed.

Yeah...


----------



## Azazel

I just got Ultrasone Pro900 whenever you update the list next Fallen.

Sorry Aura after all the questions "the coin landed on its side" and I bought one we didn't even discuss. They are pretty nice right out of the box. Very good bass impact and quick. I can listen to fast double bass songs like All That Remains stuff and even though there is a lot of bass it doesn't blur together. They have a lot of detail, the K701's seem to have more but I think the 900's just have some of it covered by the bass. It(the bass) is supposed to calm down some with burn in though.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Yeah man, you'll be happy with the difference. My music system, both headphones and speakers pretty much mean a crap load in my life right now lol.
Not only is it good for stress releif, depending on the music, its like smoking weed without smoking weed.

Yeah...


Sweet, another question...will they still sound OK unamped from onboard? because the E5 wont be here for a while


----------



## Azazel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


Sweet, another question...will they still sound OK unamped from onboard? because the E5 wont be here for a while










They will be fine right out the back of the card. My first quality headphones were AD700's(really close to what you have) and they were good out of the card.

Edit: Whoops I didn't read that you had onboard the first time. I think it will still be ok though.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the first thing that comes to mind would be to upgrade your amp And probably get an externL DAC. Then cables. Then headphones.


I was thinking an external DAC first, because I also use the included speakers. They're pretty awesome considering they were included with a stereo for just a bit above $100.


----------



## soloz2

so no one was interested in opa627's for their prelude?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


so no one was interested in opa627's for their prelude?


Why don't you give them as Gifts, Santoz? [







]

Also, what ever happened to that one guy, shizdan? Did he finally take the hint?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


Why don't you give them as Gifts, Santoz? [







]


because soloz is too poor this year. crappy bonuses at work and decreased sales at SA due to the economy mean no extra $$ for that new TV I want or lots of other gifts. I did get in on the HF-1's for Tomb though







. I do have one other idea I would like to get started here, but it's currently waiting for the green light from the 'officials'


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
because soloz is too poor this year. crappy bonuses at work and decreased sales at SA due to the economy mean no extra $$ for that new TV I want or lots of other gifts. I did get in on the HF-1's for Tomb though







. I do have one other idea I would like to get started here, but it's currently waiting for the green light from the 'officials'

Soloz? Scheming!? Surely, Soloz shares secrets?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Soloz? Scheming!? Surely, Soloz shares secrets?


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
so no one was interested in opa627's for their prelude?

I might be, whats up man?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
I might be, whats up man?

Basically someone offered to sell me a couple pairs of genuine 627's for the price of a single pair plus shipping. I don't really need them, but could find a use for one pair. So if you want them PM me and I'll pick them up. They would be a drop in replacement for the prelude. Just not the Auden colored pcb on the adapter


----------



## soloz2

I posted my 'idea' and am looking for 'volunteer's









http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-exchange.html


----------



## NFF

awesome idea to bad i live in canada and dont have many cd's i would be willing to part with.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
awesome idea to bad i live in canada and dont have many cd's i would be willing to part with.

I started a possible potential International group. If there is enough interest we could do by regions to save shipping costs and time.

You don't have to have a lot of CD's you can purchase a new CD. There are many companies like yourmusic or amazon that will ship to a different address







.


----------



## soloz2

I just ordered a Logitech Harmony 550 remote for my HT. I currently have a remote for my TV,Receiver,Oppo DVD player, Toshiba HD-DVD player, Sharp BD player, Playstation, & DVR. My wife has been commenting on too many remotes for a while, but especially for the last few weeks since we got the blue ray player. So I decided to get a Harmony for myself under the guise of appeasing my wife









I also got a couple records under the tree and build a nice 10' pair of analog IC's this morning so I could hook my TT back up. I re-arranged my living room a couple months ago and have been too busy building IC's for everyone else


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Just opened my HD555, and I gotta say that i'm impressed with the difference over my icemat siberias (lol) even with onboard. The bass is'nt as punchy as i'd like it, but i'm sure burning it it will help with that...I can hear a change after only 2 hours of using them.
sometimes i can hear a crackling noise, but i'm hoping that its the onboard, and not the cans...


----------



## phospholipid

Merry Christmas Meat Bags!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I lied, the lack of bass was due to either my onboard and/or lack of amp, because I plugged my senns into the amp downstairs, and i eargasm'd XD. Will a portable amp increase the bass, or should i get a dedicated sound card right away?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


I lied, the lack of bass was due to either my onboard and/or lack of amp, because I plugged my senns into the amp downstairs, and i eargasm'd XD. Will a portable amp increase the bass, or should i get a dedicated sound card right away?


Do you plan on taking your headphones out all the time?
If so, go with a portable amp [straight from ipod or w/e]. 
If not, a desktop amp will be leagues better for the same price, if not cheaper. 
but if you go onboard sound > desktop/portable amp> senns it'll still sound medicore cause the onboard sound is still crap.

i'd say invest in a nice desktop amp with a built in dac or amp/dac combo.
if that's too much money, an Auzentech Prelude will be a night and day difference over over onboard.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I have a Fiio E5 on the way, just was wondering if that was enough to give me a bass boost. And yeah, i know onboard is crap, just wondering if the amp will help with anything


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


I have a Fiio E5 on the way, just was wondering if that was enough to give me a bass boost. And yeah, i know onboard is crap, just wondering if the amp will help with anything


Not particularly. The HD555s are fairly low impedance, high sensitivity headphones, and the Fiio isn't exactly high end. They might get louder, but I doubt there will be much change in sound.


----------



## cgg123321

i has the eh250 + Zalman mic


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:



Not particularly. The HD555s are fairly low impedance, high sensitivity headphones, and the Fiio isn't exactly high end. They might get louder, but I doubt there will be much change in sound.


Alright, looks like i'll be saving up for a sound card


----------



## murderbymodem

I got ATH-AD700s today for xmas, and I must say...

HOLY CRAP!

Such an amazing difference over my Koss SB-40s. Especially in the comfort department. I could wear these things forever!


----------



## Lemondrips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I got ATH-AD700s today for xmas, and I must say...

HOLY CRAP!

Such an amazing difference over my Koss SB-40s. Especially in the comfort department. I could wear these things forever!










Yeah ATH makes a comfy headset I wore mine 48hours sadly once.


----------



## gurusan

howdy all. I've always appreciated good sound, but have just recently gotten into better headphones.

I bought some HD 580s after owning some HD 205s for about 5 years....I then put together a DAC kit and modded it a bit, then built a CMOY for my HD 580s mainly for practice at DIY audio stuff...and now I've built a Millet Starving Student amp and my setup sounds very good









China CS4397 based DAC -> Starving Student -> HD 580s...

Need new earpads though, can't believe they are 40 quid. If anyone knows of a cheaper price please let me know.

Here are some pics of my Millet Starving Student Hybrid Amp


















And here are some of my cmoy and DAC:


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gurusan*



















And here are some of my cmoy and DAC:

















Those look sweet. Good work.


----------



## phospholipid

yes! excellent work, got me all kinds of jealous!


----------



## gurusan

thanks. You guys should build them. They are actually quite easy and sound amazingly good (the starving student millet is what I'm really referring to, sounds stunning) !


----------



## McStuff

Sennheiser EH 150's here.


----------



## dcshoejake

O hey can i join? I just ordered myself some SR-60's, recommended by NFF *JaKe*


----------



## Aura

In late, but nice job Gurusan. The glossy chassis on the builds all look very nice.

Happy holidays everyone, hope you all had a great day yesterday.


----------



## lolhax

Holy mutha this thread is big!









May I join?

Beyerdynamic DT770-250s Here







.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*


Yeah ATH makes a comfy headset I wore mine 48hours sadly once.


Its true, but after a while my ears start to hurt kinda... it just takes longer.


----------



## s1rrah

I'm about to pull the trigger on a "New in Box" set of Shure SE530's ...

Ever since selling my first pair of SE530's (to a fellow OCN'r) ... I've kicked myself in the ass for letting go of my only set of *closed* and uber isolated cans (IEM's or otherwise) ...

I've since realized that having closed/isolated listening options around are very much worthwhile ...

And so ...

Having already spent plenty of time with the SE530's ... already knowing I love their sound with my desktop rig ... I think I'm going to simply stick with them as my full time closed cans (the other full size contenders being well considered and all) ... since I can get them new and boxed from Ebay for 280 US or so. Compared to the 1000+ it will cost me to get full sized closed cans that are comparable in performance, ... the SE530's ... to my mind, anyway ... are a no brainer.

...

Gonna give myself thirty minutes to deliberate ... then I'm gonna do it or not.

(so much fun)


----------



## DarkNite

Can I join? SR-125s here


----------



## Duesco

Sennheiser HD201s are on their merry way to my house.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Fatal1ty HS-1000


----------



## Danylu

Just if you can, next time you change the OP, there is an extra d in Barracuda that you have put in.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danylu* 
Just if you can, next time you change the OP, there is an extra d in Barracuda that you have put in.













...










(I tried to stop but couldn't)


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Not sure if I was added earlier but - ProjecT TimeZ (iPod Headphones and Micro Pro Gamer Headset)


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
...










(I tried to stop but couldn't)


can't stop the body rock!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
can't stop the body rock!

God, I remember that song... It was on some mix CD I bought at WalMart when I was like 8.


----------



## NFF

still an amazing song


----------



## newt111

looks like he's still at it. this is in Germany this year


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I just bought a pair of Brand spanking new Denon AH-D2000's.


----------



## Lude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CRZYSTNG* 
I just bought a pair of Brand spanking new Denon AH-D2000's.









I'm sure you'll enjoy them. I've had mine for about 5 or 6 months, they're great. However, I am trying to sell them now because I think I may like Ultrasone HFI-780's more, and I might be able to get a little cash in the process. I'll never be able to afford an amp I have realized. Any extra money goes to my car.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Ya, I had a pair a few weeks or so ago and had to give them up due to certain financial circumstances. I now have things back under control and know those were some of the best headphones I have ever heard. Honestly, the amps I was using didn't make a monstrous differences like I had thought they would have, however, they did help quite a bit and am not so sure I am going to go back that route again. Considering most of my music collection is in AT LEAST VBR 192-320K MP3, there is only so much any amp/DAC is going to do for me there. Crap in = Crap out







. I am just thankful that it's not 128K anymore haha.

Owning a JEEP (*J*ust *E*mpty *E*very *P*ocket) I can fully relate to the vehcile getting more attention AND money.


----------



## Danylu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*







...










(I tried to stop but couldn't)


Too bad I'm 14 *now* and don't have headphones cause they are at RMA...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here are the changes that I've made. Sorry if I missed you.

jpw007 (Barracuda AC-1, HD-555)
Retrospekt (HD201)
Spart (HD580)
beyondPC (HDJ-1000)
Azazel (Ultrasone Pro900)
TheSubtleKnife (HD555)
cgg123321 (EH250 + Zalman mic)
Redmist (AD700, SB-40)
gurusan (HD580)
McStuff (EH150)
dcshoejake (SR-60)
lolhax (DT770-250)
DarkNite (SR-125)
Duesco (HD201)
CRZYSTNG (AH-D2000)
s1rrah (SE530)??

Slyr7.62(DSP-500)
FragaGeddon (HS-1000)
Danylu (remove extra d)


----------



## sP00N

I modded my sony mdr-nc6 to be fit inside of some industrial earmuffs for ultimate noise cancellation


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sP00N*


I modded my sony mdr-nc6 to be fit inside of some industrial earmuffs for ultimate noise cancellation



















Woah!, excellent job, they dont look modded at all







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

sweet mod, did you make a log? or take any pictures of the process?


----------



## phospholipid

on a side note-

everyone check out the link in my sig, if you feel our comrade hellscream is appt for the duty of game server supervisor, vote for him :]


----------



## Namrac

Well, it's official - the last piece of my system sold tonight, received payment for the MPX3 about an hour ago. I'm sad to see it go, but it had to be done, and I managed to get enough to get a nice starter speaker setup, which I should be getting pretty soon.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey,

Steelsound 5H V/2 here.

They're great!


----------



## McStuff

I feel so special, being part of a club and all.


----------



## The_Gamer294

Razer Barracuda FTW! Sign me up

Sound card + Headset









+ empty wallet -_-


----------



## Shovah

Well I have a Logitech Clear Chat Pro but moving up to Skull Crusher Gaming Head Phones

http://img.ncix.com/images/28576_1.jpg

I have the Multimedia version and love em'


----------



## StormX2

TRITTON AXPRO 5.1 HEADPHONES WITH 8 SPEAKERS

Anyone know if this is any good?

My EverGlide S-500 pro's have been a little crackly lately, my normal speakers broke (r.i.p Klipsch Promedia 2.0 )and may look for a suitable upgrade

these look like they might kill me though?


----------



## McStuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StormX2*


TRITTON AXPRO 5.1 HEADPHONES WITH 8 SPEAKERS

Anyone know if this is any good?

My EverGlide S-500 pro's have been a little crackly lately, my normal speakers broke (r.i.p Klipsch Promedia 2.0 )and may look for a suitable upgrade

these look like they might kill me though?


Looks like a gimick. All 5.1 heaphones are of poor quality. They have to fit more drivers, which doesn't improve surround sound much. And the quality suffers for trying to fit so many drivers into the headphones. You're better off with a higher quality regular set of headphones.


----------



## s1rrah

Just picked up a 1.5m Black Sand Violet "VII" for 175.00 on Audiogon:

...










...

After several weeks reading rave reviews and considering I'll be able to sell it for more than I paid for it ... I just couldn't resist the opp to demo it on my DAC.


----------



## hangster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shovah*


Well I have a Logitech Clear Chat Pro but moving up to Skull Crusher Gaming Head Phones

http://img.ncix.com/images/28576_1.jpg

I have the Multimedia version and love em'


Oh god, please don't get those if you're looking for accurate sound reproduction. Go with some sennheisers or audio technicas in that price range.


----------



## conor-w

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just picked up a 1.5m Black Sand Violet "VII" for 175.00 on Audiogon:

...










...

After several weeks reading rave reviews and considering I'll be able to sell it for more than I paid for it ... I just couldn't resist the opp to demo it on my DAC.











and that is?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

a power cable.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


a power cable.


Don't enable!


----------



## NFF

wow thats one purple power plug lol


----------



## CRZYSTNG

FaLLeNAn9eL, Glad to see youa re on top of things once again. THX for updating my status. They should be here friday, YaY!!









S1rrah, Nice cable, looks yummy.


----------



## McStuff

What's so special about the cable to warrant the price?


----------



## zhevra

Hey i have a pair of Sennheiser HD 212Pros, can i join : )


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


What's so special about the cable to warrant the price?


[debatable] in a very basic sense, it helps to "clean" and deliver stable power to amps/dacs/transfers. some equipment is so highly tuned/responsive that even the most regular of currents will be displayed in the audio signal, i guess due to the eletricitys frequency.

it creates a better black stage, and just cleans up the sound. i've heard some high end systems [10,000$+] that do benefit greatly from power cables, as for headphone rigs, that's up to the discretion [as are speakers] of the listener to warrant a purchase.


----------



## Niko-Time

Decided to update you lot on my recent record splurge.

Just been to rough trade in london and spent Â£130 - so much fun.
Stuff in rough trade:
Atmosphere - Sad Clown Bad Winter II
Peter Broderick - Home
Antony and the Johnsons - I Am A Bird Now
Karate - 595
Can - Future Days
Rachels - The Sea And The Bells
Belle And Sebastian - The BBC Sessions
Holy **** - Lovely Allen
iForward Russia! - Give Me A Wall
Handsome Furs - Plague Park
Mogwai - Batcat
Portishead - Magic Doors
and they also gave me a free mug worth Â£5 for having a nice taste and spending lots of money

Things I am awaiting from eBay:
Tristeza - Are We People
L'augmentation - Negative Walk
David Bowie - Space Oddity
Depeche Mode - See You & Now, This Is Fun
UNGDOMSKULEN - Ordinary Son
Idlewild - No Emotion
Bonnie Prince Billy - Strange Form Of Life
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
Eels - Last Stop This Town
Eels - Hey Man (Now You're Really Living)
and also 19 jazz albums

Things I'm currently bidding on:
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Tupelo
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - As I Sat Sadly By Her Side
Eels - Souljacker
Rothko - Storm Cycle

oh yes, this has been expensive.

Favourite out of the stuff so far has got to be Anthony and the Johnsons, highly recommended you give this album a little - he has such an amazingly powerful voice.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Decided to update you lot on my recent record splurge.

Just been to rough trade in london and spent Â£130 - so much fun.
Stuff in rough trade:
Atmosphere - Sad Clown Bad Winter II
Peter Broderick - Home
Antony and the Johnsons - I Am A Bird Now
Karate - 595
Can - Future Days
Rachels - The Sea And The Bells
Belle And Sebastian - The BBC Sessions
Holy **** - Lovely Allen
iForward Russia! - Give Me A Wall
Handsome Furs - Plague Park
Mogwai - Batcat
Portishead - Magic Doors
and they also gave me a free mug worth Â£5 for having a nice taste and spending lots of money

Things I am awaiting from eBay:
Tristeza - Are We People
L'augmentation - Negative Walk
David Bowie - Space Oddity
Depeche Mode - See You & Now, This Is Fun
UNGDOMSKULEN - Ordinary Son
Idlewild - No Emotion
Bonnie Prince Billy - Strange Form Of Life
Tchaikovsky - 1812 Overture
Eels - Last Stop This Town
Eels - Hey Man (Now You're Really Living)
and also 19 jazz albums

Things I'm currently bidding on:
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Tupelo
Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - As I Sat Sadly By Her Side
Eels - Souljacker
Rothko - Storm Cycle

oh yes, this has been expensive.

Favourite out of the stuff so far has got to be Anthony and the Johnsons, highly recommended you give this album a little - he has such an amazingly powerful voice.



wow! We like the same stuff. What cans do you recommend? I would like to get outta the Bose corner


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


wow! We like the same stuff. What cans do you recommend? I would like to get outta the Bose corner


im guessin he's gonna say grados


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i would have to agree


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McStuff*


What's so special about the cable to warrant the price?


I'm not sure. I've read lots of positive static about it, though and at that price it's a no brainer. I'll be able to sell it for 200 easy, should it not work out.

As far as power cables and their effect on a system?

When used on my DAC, the difference among certain power cables is night and day. I can blind A/B confirm the type of cable all day long.

It may be a matter of personal hearing ...

I mean, some folks say they can hear no difference ... but in my case, when used with my DAC ... the right power cable is as important to me as are my main RCA interconnects. Trying different power cables on my head amp doesn't really make a difference to my ear.

A good power cable hugely affects my system in regards mostly to noise floor, detail and soundstage ... certain power cords can also be more "aggressive" sounding than others, pushing the mix out (as though raising the volume a couple db's) or in some cases, depending on the cord, causing a bit of a recessed effect ...

I've done blind A/B's ad nauseum and the difference, say, between my Zu Birth and my Power 1 Furtech is very dramatic.

Anyway ...

I'll post some thoughts on the Violet once I get it next week.

Happy New Year fellas.


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Hey i have a pair of Sennheiser HD 212Pros, can i join : )


NOPE TOM lol


----------



## Aura

Completed one of the priorities on my to-do list over winter break last night - successfully switched my Little Dot II from 220-240V to 110V so I could actually use it here in the States.

My friend's father is an electrical engineer, so he provided all of the help necessary. Essentially, and pardon me if this does not make sense since circuits are not my forte in the slightest, the four wires that comprise the power windings for the transformer were placed in a serial layout. All we needed to do was place them in parallel, which simply involved stripping the two wires leading to the power plug termination on the back of the amp and soldering them to the other two wires (having them correctly correspond to each other of course). This successfully stepped the amp down to 110V, which we confirmed through a few tests with a voltmeter. I didn't understand all of the intimate details of it, but my friend's dad told me that it is perfectly fine for normal use now. It was pretty fun to use his external transformer to slowly run up the voltage through the amp when we were still trying to figure out exactly what needed to be done to switch it.










It is alive







. Sounds pretty good and will see a lot of use at school, as I only intend to bring this amp, my cdp, and the HD580 with me for the semester. The rest of the rig will stay safely at home, away from the chaos that is life in a dorm.


----------



## Jprone

May I join ?









Cans: Sennheiser HD 595's
Mic: Some generic Logitech
Heaphone Amp: DIY Cmoy headphone Amp, in an Altoids tin! (woooo!)

Happy New Years


----------



## Mr Pink57

Cans: HD555
Portable: Klipsch x10 w/ custom tips
Portable Amp: FiiO E5

pink


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


im guessin he's gonna say grados










Blasphemy, I would never say grados







My music needs to be able to reproduce multiple instruments dammit.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Completed one of the priorities on my to-do list over winter break last night - successfully switched my Little Dot II from 220-240V to 110V so I could actually use it here in the States.

My friend's father is an electrical engineer, so he provided all of the help necessary. Essentially, and pardon me if this does not make sense since circuits are not my forte in the slightest, the four wires that comprise the power windings for the transformer were placed in a serial layout. All we needed to do was place them in parallel, which simply involved stripping the two wires leading to the power plug termination on the back of the amp and soldering them to the other two wires (having them correctly correspond to each other of course). This successfully stepped the amp down to 110V, which we confirmed through a few tests with a voltmeter. I didn't understand all of the intimate details of it, but my friend's dad told me that it is perfectly fine for normal use now. It was pretty fun to use his external transformer to slowly run up the voltage through the amp when we were still trying to figure out exactly what needed to be done to switch it.










It is alive







. Sounds pretty good and will see a lot of use at school, as I only intend to bring this amp, my cdp, and the HD580 with me for the semester. The rest of the rig will stay safely at home, away from the chaos that is life in a dorm.


made sense to me


----------



## not2bad

Hey Aura, what power tubes are those?


----------



## Gryph3n

currently using a set of Skullcandy smokin' buds. Does that count...LOL


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


made sense to me










Glad to hear I didn't confuse everyone







. Seriously though, it was quite an experience to take an amp apart and really learn about some of what lies inside the chassis. The little extra knowledge I gained was alone worth the bit of work. I suspect DIY is in my forecast this summer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *not2bad*


Hey Aura, what power tubes are those?


Power tubes (two in the back with silver base) are 41PS, driver tubes in front are 1K2, which is a better version of the 1B2 apparently. Both are fairly obscure tubes, finding spares might take some work on my part.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Completed one of the priorities on my to-do list over winter break last night - successfully switched my Little Dot II from 220-240V to 110V so I could actually use it here in the States.

My friend's father is an electrical engineer, so he provided all of the help necessary. Essentially, and pardon me if this does not make sense since circuits are not my forte in the slightest, the four wires that comprise the power windings for the transformer were placed in a serial layout. All we needed to do was place them in parallel, which simply involved stripping the two wires leading to the power plug termination on the back of the amp and soldering them to the other two wires (having them correctly correspond to each other of course). This successfully stepped the amp down to 110V, which we confirmed through a few tests with a voltmeter. I didn't understand all of the intimate details of it, but my friend's dad told me that it is perfectly fine for normal use now. It was pretty fun to use his external transformer to slowly run up the voltage through the amp when we were still trying to figure out exactly what needed to be done to switch it.

It is alive 







. Sounds pretty good and will see a lot of use at school, as I only intend to bring this amp, my cdp, and the HD580 with me for the semester. The rest of the rig will stay safely at home, away from the chaos that is life in a dorm.


Quick question, i am very very noob when it comes to electrical, but if it was suited to 220-240v but you modded down to 110v, wont it not function as well as it would at its natvie 240v as it isnt receiving enough power or something?

Or does it have its own little transformer kinda thing which automatically would reduce the received 240 down to say 20v if thats all it actually required?

Please let me know i if i even in the right general direction lol


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Quick question, i am very very noob when it comes to electrical, but if it was suited to 220-240v but you modded down to 110v, wont it not function as well as it would at its natvie 240v as it isnt receiving enough power or something?

Or does it have its own little transformer kinda thing which automatically would reduce the received 240 down to say 20v if thats all it actually required?

Please let me know i if i even in the right general direction lol










it's all in the way you wire the transformer. dual primary windings...

If you are familiar with speakers, especially car audio.

2 4ohm subwoofers wired in parallel will give your amp a 2ohm load.
2 4ohm subwoofers wired in series will give your amp a 8ohm load.

It's the same principle here. Many transformers can be used with either 120v or 240v mains power. 
Wire the primary leads parallel for use in 120v situations or series for 240v.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Completed one of the priorities on my to-do list over winter break last night - successfully switched my Little Dot II from 220-240V to 110V so I could actually use it here in the States.

My friend's father is an electrical engineer, so he provided all of the help necessary. Essentially, and pardon me if this does not make sense since circuits are not my forte in the slightest, the four wires that comprise the power windings for the transformer were placed in a serial layout. All we needed to do was place them in parallel, which simply involved stripping the two wires leading to the power plug termination on the back of the amp and soldering them to the other two wires (having them correctly correspond to each other of course). This successfully stepped the amp down to 110V, which we confirmed through a few tests with a voltmeter. I didn't understand all of the intimate details of it, but my friend's dad told me that it is perfectly fine for normal use now. It was pretty fun to use his external transformer to slowly run up the voltage through the amp when we were still trying to figure out exactly what needed to be done to switch it.










It is alive







. Sounds pretty good and will see a lot of use at school, as I only intend to bring this amp, my cdp, and the HD580 with me for the semester. The rest of the rig will stay safely at home, away from the chaos that is life in a dorm.


No Moth at school?!


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


No Moth at school?!










would you keep a 1000$+ amp around a bunch of drunk college kids?
kind of a double edge sword though, i mean if he's not gonna use it all the time, kinda sad to hear it just chillin at home, unused :[


----------



## Niko-Time

i shall be happy to keep it warm for him


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


i shall be happy to keep it warm for him


line starts of there :: points around corner ::

ot: niko, last.fm friend request INBOUND!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


i shall be happy to keep it warm for him


over my dead body.


----------



## soloz2

no fighting... I think all can agree that soloz' boarding house would be the best place for it!


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Blasphemy, I would never say grados







My music needs to be able to reproduce multiple instruments dammit.










but what _would_ you say?

I guess the music that would be listened to the most would be Warp Records type stuff, Ninja Tune, Ghostly International etc..so it would need good bass but not drown out the rest of it.

Also instrumental rock like Mono, Explosions in the Sky, Do Make Say Think etc..


----------



## Swiftes

Please add me:

2 Pairs of cans:

Sennheiser HD201 (For taking to school/iPod and music)

and Turtle Beach Ear Force X1 (Gaming, Xbox, Bassy music)

Nice thread btw!


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


but what _would_ you say?

I guess the music that would be listened to the most would be Warp Records type stuff, Ninja Tune, Ghostly International etc..so it would need good bass but not drown out the rest of it.

Also instrumental rock like Mono, Explosions in the Sky, Do Make Say Think etc..


I love my goldring DR150's but nobody else seems to so I have stopped recommended them. I've always fancied the K701, may get it some time in the future when I get a bit richer and stop buying records. People apparently complain about the lack of bass in those (which is a good thing for me) so that may deter you.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


it's all in the way you wire the transformer. dual primary windings...

If you are familiar with speakers, especially car audio.

2 4ohm subwoofers wired in parallel will give your amp a 2ohm load.
2 4ohm subwoofers wired in series will give your amp a 8ohm load.

It's the same principle here. Many transformers can be used with either 120v or 240v mains power. 
Wire the primary leads parallel for use in 120v situations or series for 240v.


Thanks for fielding the question Jacob, I think it's safe to say that I could not have answered anywhere near as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


No Moth at school?!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


would you keep a 1000$+ amp around a bunch of drunk college kids?
kind of a double edge sword though, i mean if he's not gonna use it all the time, kinda sad to hear it just chillin at home, unused :[


Yeah, it sucks. A lot. But at this point, I have roughly $2500 invested in my main rig and have reached a point where some of the components are just so damn hard to come by that I'll do what is necessary to preserve them. A dorm room is not the proper environment; the only person I could trust to be around them is my roommate and best friend, but as it is we have more than a few people in our room multiple times a week (if not daily). Next year (fall 09) we intend to have an apartment on campus, and if so then I will bring the entire rig including speakers down to Peoria. The rig is a real blessing, but it has gotten to the point where it's nearly untransportable.

That's why getting this Little Dot to work was priority. It's no Moth, but the Sennheiser sounds alright/decent on it and that will be good enough for me. Gives me more incentive to come home on the weekends







.

Btw, the amp fighting made me lol. Don't stop being awesome guys







.


----------



## Namrac

Besides, we all know I would be the one to keep the amp warm, I'm closest.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what happened to the last amp you got from him?


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


what happened to the last amp you got from him?










It's actually sitting on my desk, I haven't had a chance to ship it yet... too much seat to do, not enough time in the day.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I love my goldring DR150's but nobody else seems to so I have stopped recommended them. I've always fancied the K701, may get it some time in the future when I get a bit richer and stop buying records. People apparently complain about the lack of bass in those (which is a good thing for me) so that may deter you.


I know how to get good bass from k701's.







I could post a couple user impressions, but I don't want to bend the rules because it could be viewed as advertising. but in short, a good source with a nice tube amp and a better cable.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I know how to get good bass from k701's.







I could post a couple user impressions, but I don't want to bend the rules because it could be viewed as advertising. but in short, a good source with a nice tube amp and a better cable.


I have been told by a few acquaintances from the other sites that newer production K701's have a better low end in general. I cannot guarantee any validity of this as I haven't thoroughly tested this claim.

K701 is weird for me in that I've heard it twice at meets on two rigs that I did not enjoy at all. For as underwhelming as the AKG has sounded in my experience, I still think it can sound pretty fantastic, but I just need to hear it with a source/amp combo that I actually think is worthwhile.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I have been told by a few acquaintances from the other sites that newer production K701's have a better low end in general. I cannot guarantee any validity of this as I haven't thoroughly tested this claim.

K701 is weird for me in that I've heard it twice at meets on two rigs that I did not enjoy at all. For as underwhelming as the AKG has sounded in my experience, I still think it can sound pretty fantastic, but I just need to hear it with a source/amp combo that I actually think is worthwhile.


k701 sound craptastic unless they are driven by a good amp that can output quite a bit of current and a good source.


----------



## NFF

aura and i are planing on creating a thread about tubes *mostly aura's info tho cuz i no nothing about tubes* hopefully it gets stickiy'd (nudge nudge soloz) the thread should be up in a couple days once aura and i get everything set up. oh yea if any of ya want to share info on tubes.

yea i wana learn about tubes.


----------



## YOSHIBA

can i join.... i got some hd201's, s-500's, and some spark plugs


----------



## Zensou

ah-d2000


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zensou*


ah-d2000


Congrats on getting them







. I'm curious to read your impressions/thoughts of the sound.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Never thought I would be this happy to get some headphones, but I am. Break in FTL though.


----------



## BlankThis

Joining soon with HD 201s









~B~


----------



## Aura

It was brought to my attention that my sig has simply gotten too bloated at this point, so here is a post of my noteworthy links that I will link in my sig:

*The Circle Project*
OCN Headphone Club. Resistance Is Futile.
Grado Pad Selection / Koss '75 QuickMods
HF Meet Impressions - Skylab's > 04.19.08
HF Meet Impressions - ChiUniFi 2 > 11.08.08


----------



## Zensou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Congrats on getting them







. I'm curious to read your impressions/thoughts of the sound.


I placed an order yesterday.







D Can't wait.


----------



## Aura

Finished up my friend's Purpleheart SR60's this morning.




























Turned out alright, not quite as I had imagined it in my head. Purpleheart is only really an intense purple on the face of the wood, which is a problem for grado cups which are shaped with the sides.


----------



## mahtareika

Looks good.


----------



## Lude

I want to build an amp. First I wanted to do a PIMETA, then a Millet Starving Student, and now I am thinking a SOHA II. I am great at building things and working with all kinds of tools, but I need to read up on some of this electric stuff. I know very little about it. I mean I have soldered and re-wired things, but I am clueless on complicated things. Building a case from scratch would be my favorite part. I am thinking the SOHA II would be better since it is PCM based, and things just kind of go into place. Also, the tubes for the Millet SS are apparently a little difficult to find now. I still need money to order the parts. I'll have plenty of time to read up on everything though.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


I want to build an amp. First I wanted to do a PIMETA, then a Millet Starving Student, and now I am thinking a SOHA II. I am great at building things and working with all kinds of tools, but I need to read up on some of this electric stuff. I know very little about it. I mean I have soldered and re-wired things, but I am clueless on complicated things. Building a case from scratch would be my favorite part. I am thinking the SOHA II would be better since it is PCM based, and things just kind of go into place. Also, the tubes for the Millet SS are apparently a little difficult to find now. I still need money to order the parts. I'll have plenty of time to read up on everything though.


PIMETA has step-by-step instructions and I highly recommend it for a first build, even if you only use it long enough o get your second amp built.

Millet Max or MiniMax would be easier to build for a second project as step-by-step instructions are also available. It is a lot more complicated build than the PIMETA and if something is wrong will take more to troubleshoot.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I love my goldring DR150's but nobody else seems to so I have stopped recommended them. I've always fancied the K701, may get it some time in the future when I get a bit richer and stop buying records. People apparently complain about the lack of bass in those (which is a good thing for me) so that may deter you.



Scratch my comment about decent bass. I want good mids and highs and maybe just a little bass.

I got the Griffin Amplifi for my iPod the other day, and have been testing all kinds of music on it. I have to turn the EQ to 'bass reducer' just to balance the sound. So I'm thinking that 'decent bass' for you guys would be the equivalent of these speakers, but directly projected into my ears. that would be too much for me

Here are my plans for audio: Get a Prelude first because I fried my Audigy. I'm going to build a PIMETA for my first amp, then later build something a little better. What cans for this?

If anyone listens to Plaid, what would make "not for threes" sound the best (it fits the criteria above: lots of highs and mids, not too heavy on the bass)


----------



## mahtareika

Update: Sold my HD555's to sav5716 and purchased a pair of AH-D2000 and a set of cables for the D7000's to replace the stock cables. I think these will keep me busy for a while because of the possible mods and upgrades.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
Update: Sold my HD555's to sav5716 and purchased a pair of AH-D2000 and a set of cables for the D7000's to replace the stock cables. I think these will keep me busy for a while because of the possible mods and upgrades.


you won't be disappointed. the D2000's are creamy and relaxed, i loved them. modding them makes them even cleaner, and my god i'd say they're most comfortable headphones i'd ever worn.

comfort's not the only thing though :: looks at K1000's ::


----------



## volkovy

I want to buy a Sennheiser HD555 in the near future.
Is it okay to use with a SB Live 7.1? (in 2 channel mode, of course, but that is the name of the card)
Or is it overkill for this kind of sound card?


----------



## [pi]

I should be getting my Sennheiser HD201's on Wednesday


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *volkovy* 
I want to buy a Sennheiser HD555 in the near future.
Is it okay to use with a SB Live 7.1? (in 2 channel mode, of course, but that is the name of the card)
Or is it overkill for this kind of sound card?

not overkill at all.
i still have my setup using on board sound.
*hides in shame*


----------



## wigseryc

I need an amp, basically.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
you won't be disappointed. the D2000's are creamy and relaxed, i loved them. modding them makes them even cleaner, and my god i'd say they're most comfortable headphones i'd ever worn.

comfort's not the only thing though :: looks at K1000's ::


Those are hard on the eyes. I see there are many that like them though. Those headphones remind me of a picture I saw the other day.

(I would post it, but, these are even harder to look at.)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

really?
i think the k1000s are pretty sexy


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
Those are hard on the eyes. I see there are many that like them though. Those headphones remind me of a picture I saw the other day.

(I would post it, but, these are even harder to look at.)

hey its the jeklyn floats. woot for fuggly phones.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Got .Audio 370 2 weeks ago. So good so far.


----------



## Y3K

Well, I just went out and got a pair of Sennheiser MX160's earbuds for 10 bucks. BRAND NEW! And prob the best damn sounding earbuds speakers ive ever had. The bass, mids and trebs are perfect. and For 10 bucks...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
Those are hard on the eyes. I see there are many that like them though. Those headphones remind me of a picture I saw the other day.

(I would post it, but, these are even harder to look at.)

K1000 aesthetics are peculiar, no doubt. It's a small price to pay for one of the best headphones I have ever had the pleasure of listening to. If I spend over $1,000 on any dynamic, the primary target will be the AKG (now that I'm in speaker land though, the outlook of spending that much on another headphone is marginal at best).

I might add that they really aren't that uncomfortable. Grado's with bowls (GS1000 salad bowls are the exception) still win that category, despite my best efforts in the past.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


Those are hard on the eyes. I see there are many that like them though. Those headphones remind me of a picture I saw the other day.

(I would post it, but, these are even harder to look at.)


They cant be real......

Thats um....Hideous to say the least!


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


They cant be real......

Thats um....Hideous to say the least!












those are called the jeklin float's or the ergo float of similar desighn duggeh of head-fi is known to own a couple pair's.

but think about it this way you get a electrostatic headphone and if someone trys to hit you on the head you have a helmet also.


----------



## soloz2

floats! I helped purchase a pair for Colin for Christmas!


----------



## NFF

i would like to listen to those at least once in my life.


----------



## Poseiden

I would like to join, I have the Icemat Siberian headphones, not steelseries, Icemat breakoff company of steelseries


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i would like to listen to those at least once in my life.



I think I can get through life without it. After all, a pictures worth 1000 words right?


----------



## [pi]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


Those are hard on the eyes. I see there are many that like them though. Those headphones remind me of a picture I saw the other day.

(I would post it, but, these are even harder to look at.)


I think they cause balding...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pi]*


I think they cause balding...


well with how much of your head they cover, no one will no, as long as you're wearing them...


----------



## NFF

well everyone who wants some free legit ultra-fi music?

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...rdings-ya.html

check thread


----------



## IEATFISH

Woohoo, add me in. I just got my ATH-A700. Amazing headphones.


----------



## Aura

BIG news today from Sennheiser.

For those not in the know.

What I like? Well, it's something new *finally*. The drivers look pretty sweet. What I don't like? Hello SA5000 copycat? Price tag, while only estimated, is absurd.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


BIG news today from Sennheiser.

For those not in the know.

What I like? Well, it's something new *finally*. The drivers look pretty sweet. What I don't like? Hello SA5000 copycat? Price tag, while only estimated, is absurd.



oh jude.
ps. i think they look sexy.
i'm too tired/hung under [nights not over ;] ] to read more.
wake me when the sun's not to loud \\. ick.


----------



## soloz2

http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser...oot/spec_hd800

and Amazon didn't waste any time...
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD8...tofgamonlco-20


----------



## hamocidal

Add me. Got the Creative Fatal1ty


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


BIG news today from Sennheiser.

For those not in the know.

What I like? Well, it's something new *finally*. The drivers look pretty sweet. What I don't like? Hello SA5000 copycat? Price tag, while only estimated, is absurd.


Yeah. 1400 bucks is just The Gay.


----------



## Niko-Time

They look amazing...







hopefully the price will come down in say, 4 and a half years.


----------



## Azazel

I would like to know who the genius is that decided to make the ear cups fixed and have very thin foam pads on $1400 headphones. That alone means they won't fit my narrow head and probably won't fit right on anyone else with a narrow/smaller head. I wish more of the top headphones had cups that swivel so they would fit me.


----------



## razr7

sennheiser PC151


----------



## 003

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


BIG news today from Sennheiser.

For those not in the know.

What I like? Well, it's something new *finally*. The drivers look pretty sweet. What I don't like? Hello SA5000 copycat? Price tag, while only estimated, is absurd.


More like MDR-R10 copycat, look at the angling of the drivers. Of course, that is not necessarily bad. If two high profile companies both release extremely high end headphones that are similar in terms of earcup angling... you may just infer that they are doing something very, very right. Also, don't forget about the price of the HE90.

Finally, once smaller vendors start selling these, my guess is that the price will be way down. After all, the HD650 has an MSRP of $600, but it is quite easy to find it new for $315 or so, a 47.5% reduction from MSRP. If similar cuts are instituted on the HD800, we could potentially see it for $735 or so.

Initially, I doubt the cuts will be that drastic, but give it time and they probably will.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


More like MDR-R10 copycat, look at the angling of the drivers. Of course, that is not necessarily bad. If two high profile companies both release extremely high end headphones that are similar in terms of earcup angling... you may just infer that they are doing something very, very right. Also, don't forget about the price of the HE90.

Finally, once smaller vendors start selling these, my guess is that the price will be way down. After all, the HD650 has an MSRP of $600, but it is quite easy to find it new for $315 or so, a 47.5% reduction from MSRP. If similar cuts are instituted on the HD800, we could potentially see it for $735 or so.

Initially, I doubt the cuts will be that drastic, but give it time and they probably will.


I was speaking in terms of aesthetics when referring to the SA5000, nothing more. Yeah, the angled drivers are very nice to see, I had always hoped we would see more implementation from manufacturers on this particular style.

$735 is still a lot of money for an in-production headphone, especially one that I suspect will be in heavy availability judging by the past releases of the HD600 and HD650. In time, we very well could see a price drop of that magnitude. But looking at the other headphones that can be had for $1,400 (or close to it), let's just say that this headphone has a lot of pressure to perform imo.


----------



## RevZ

For years now i have my trusty Philips SBC HP090 headphones, great sound out of it for gaming with, music requires only a little tweaking of the equalizer, but then it's crystal clear sound, and i've not come any better sounding ones for under 100 bucks than these.. If someone thinks otherwise, please refer me to the supposedly better one and i'll get it to compare ^_^

By the way, if i qualify, add me to the list! Otherwise i demand explanation


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevZ*


For years now i have my trusty Philips SBC HP090 headphones, great sound out of it for gaming with, music requires only a little tweaking of the equalizer, but then it's crystal clear sound, and i've not come any better sounding ones for under 100 bucks than these.. If someone thinks otherwise, please refer me to the supposedly better one and i'll get it to compare ^_^

By the way, if i qualify, add me to the list! Otherwise i demand explanation










welcome and what kind o music you listen to?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *003*


More like MDR-R10 copycat, look at the angling of the drivers. Of course, that is not necessarily bad. If two high profile companies both release extremely high end headphones that are similar in terms of earcup angling... you may just infer that they are doing something very, very right. Also, don't forget about the price of the HE90.

Finally, once smaller vendors start selling these, my guess is that the price will be way down. After all, the HD650 has an MSRP of $600, but it is quite easy to find it new for $315 or so, a 47.5% reduction from MSRP. If similar cuts are instituted on the HD800, we could potentially see it for $735 or so.

Initially, I doubt the cuts will be that drastic, but give it time and they probably will.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I was speaking in terms of aesthetics when referring to the SA5000, nothing more. Yeah, the angled drivers are very nice to see, I had always hoped we would see more implementation from manufacturers on this particular style.

$735 is still a lot of money for an in-production headphone, especially one that I suspect will be in heavy availability judging by the past releases of the HD600 and HD650. In time, we very well could see a price drop of that magnitude. But looking at the other headphones that can be had for $1,400 (or close to it), let's just say that this headphone has a lot of pressure to perform imo.


the HD800 are supposed to be hand made in Germany unlike the HD650's, which are not hand made. I highly doubt Senn will flood the market causing the price to go down. My best guess would see prices drop to $1-1.2k but that's it.


----------



## thornygravy

I got some M-Audio q40s for christmas. These things rape. First headphone I've prefer over my grado sr80s


----------



## RevZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


welcome and what kind o music you listen to?


Mainly eurobeat, but i do like some oldschool things like Kraftwerk, Jean Michel Jarre or some Within Temptation songs. It depends, but about 85% of it is eurobeat, i've got nearly 100 GB of it


----------



## wigseryc

Audio Technica ATH-700's, and the AD700's, is the only main difference the closed/open back, and price?

Also, what is the significance of the *Art* edition/branding? As opposed to the the seemingly *normal* pair?


----------



## phospholipid

*the bass/soundstaging is the difference between the two*. 
i like the A700's better :O

side note: nixon makes excellent watches. i love them and owe them, solid like a movado
they now make headphoens too. do they sound good? i have no idea. but do they look good? hell yeah


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Audio Technica ATH-700's, and the AD700's, is the only main difference the closed/open back, and price?

Also, what is the significance of the *Art* edition/branding? As opposed to the the seemingly *normal* pair?


I think they are the same. I ordered these (love them) and they didn't mention art anywhere. They are amazing.

Also, this page has pics that look like both. The black is actually a very little bit sparkly so in a flash, it may turn blue.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevZ*


Mainly eurobeat, but i do like some oldschool things like Kraftwerk, Jean Michel Jarre or some Within Temptation songs. It depends, but about 85% of it is eurobeat, i've got nearly 100 GB of it










try the ksc-75's up against yours.

as for the a700's 
the art branding is advertising the closed part of the 700 line and the air is the open type.


----------



## wigseryc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


as for the a700's 
the art branding is advertising the closed part of the 700 line and the air is the open type.


Ah, thanks.

So








and









are the same thing, just aesthetically different?


----------



## NFF

yea its shiney the art i have em


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wigseryc*


Ah, thanks.

So








and









are the same thing, just aesthetically different?


at certain angles, the blue paint, looks black.

see my thread on them here :
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...th-a700-s.html


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


at certain angles, the blue paint, looks black.

see my thread on them here :
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...th-a700-s.html


Yeah, mine have never looked blue, just a little blue shimmer in the light. Kinda like that car paint that always looks black but you can swear that sometimes it looks a little blue.


----------



## RevZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


try the ksc-75's up against yours. 
...


Heh, my little brother has those (you're referring to *these*?) . It's definately not in the same league (no offense, they are great on their own, but they sound nothing like what i have now







), the bass is nothing, though the treble does sound a tad better than on mine...

If i were to buy a better one, it has to have incredible bass capabilities for the movie watching at night, or when gaming with them (for example), yet have as clear or better high-range tones. Mid-range is not much of my worry, as most headphones i've come across have just fine midrange.

Furthermore i dislike clip-style earphones, i like them full-size








For example, those ATH-A700s look like they can deliver massive powerful sound to your ears... am i right?


----------



## NFF

their not bad the bass is a little bit anemic and they are slightly sibilant but their rather good for closed cans.


----------



## H3||scr3am

for the money, they're amazing performers


----------



## RevZ

I just got an X-Fi XtremeMusic, and i have to say that unlike what people say about them being hyped, they deliver GREAT sound with the right settings, compared to older cards like the Audigy2 ZS and the like..

Only problem i have is that my right rear speaker makes no sound... I hope i can solve it








EDIT: when i insert the plug, it feels different from the other two.. it goes a bit heavier and has a third "click" to it just before it's fully in :S

Ahwell, listening to Max Coveri at the moment and it's MUCH clearer now that i've re-ripped it to FLAC and playing it with WinAmp + ASIO output :O It's nice to listen to it with the 'phones on!

EDIT2: I'm an idiot... I reversed the black and orange plugs et voila! ^_^


----------



## *_*

add me in

just bought my first set of 'phones

Technics RP-DJ1200

imo they sound better than ATH ES5 or PX100 or Koss PP


----------



## soloz2

I *might* pick up a pair of k701's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I *might* pick up a pair of k701's.


I'm considering the same.

They were one of my favs at the past houston meet.

Sat well next to my RS1's ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm considering the same.

They were one of my favs at the past houston meet.

Sat well next to my RS1's ...











I inquired about a pair FS at a good price.


----------



## *_*

what do you guys think of the grado sr60?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by **_**


what do you guys think of the grado sr60?


I think get the SR80. better buy IMO


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I inquired about a pair FS at a good price.










I know your source







.

Hope you get it bro, quite an awesome deal.


----------



## s1rrah

If any of my fine OCN Audiophile fellows are bored ...

Just peruse this thread for instant and lasting enjoyment!

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f11/to...7/#post5278401

...

LMAO.


----------



## Aura

Warning, if you follow the link on Head-Fi you will see some guy's junk.

It's up to you to decide if it's worth seeing so you can read the commentary, which was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Warning, if you follow the link on Head-Fi you will see *some guy's junk*.


I did not LOL at the pic but your description/warning made me LOL...


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I did not LOL at the pic but your description/warning made me LOL...


Glad to hear it







.

Been a little while, how's life Gollie? And by life, I mean the rig







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I know your source







.

Hope you get it bro, quite an awesome deal.


we'll see... I PM'd about 20min after the posting but I haven't heard from the OP and people have been lining up after me so there's a very good chance there were 1-? people before me!


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


we'll see... I PM'd about 20min after the posting but I haven't heard from the OP and people have been lining up after me so there's a very good chance there were 1-? people before me!


Yeah, while the site has a smaller, more closely-knit, dedicated community (in comparison to the "big site") that also makes it tougher to land the good deals if you're looking to buy. Small trade-off if you ask me.


----------



## pohtangina

guys...just came from BESTBUY and...
sampled the DRE heaphones...im no audiophile but it had the wow factor in the bass category...I switched it to rock mode and it was EH...I was wondering what was in the console??? is there like an receiver boosting the sound? I know they dont have REP here but if someone bought it fill in the blank

I would have rather bought __________ (ex AD700s) for $_______ ($50-100)


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

so a friend has this schtye kama bay amp and he said he was gonna sell it i said let me have it and he says ok.........question is.what do i do with it? will it power some phones for gaming? or is it for speakers only?


----------



## its IK

far out theres a club for everything on here.

joining with Sennheiser PC 160 SK's


----------



## pcguru000

I got a sick TekNmotion Pulsewaves... They bump! (and they vibrate!!!) so they good for more then just being headphones!!!!!111!!!!1!!!


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pcguru000*


I got a sick TekNmotion Pulsewaves... They bump! (and they vibrate!!!) so they good for more then just being headphones!!!!!111!!!!1!!!


hmm...

I think I'll google these. Phones that "physically vibrate on my head sounds weird...


----------



## Micam93

I think I'll join, signing up with some HD201's and HA-FX66's! Now I just need something better than onboard sound... I'll work on that next.


----------



## S2kphile

Hey Sign me up too.

I have Sennheiser HD280PRO, HD457, PC350, HD595. Planning on getting the HD650 and HD380 soon.


----------



## phospholipid

OH BRYYYAAAN

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...k1000s-401201/


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


OH BRYYYAAAN

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...k1000s-401201/


oh wow i want. *drool* but then i'd need an amp thats worth more than the k1k's lol


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


OH BRYYYAAAN

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...k1000s-401201/


That's a damn fine price, to be sure.

Sort of what I have discovered since my fascination with the K1000 began is that, if you want a pair of headphones that emulate speakers, you might as well just buy speakers and be done with it. K1000's do almost everything sound-wise right imo, and in a few things considerably better than most any headphone I've ever heard. The problem is, they still cannot match the imaging and overall less "recordinglike" feeling I get from the Cicadas. I'm quickly discovering that these are two of the most desirable aspects of sound for my tastes, along with balance, accuracy, speed, etc.

If I end up with another headphone, it'll probably be the HD800.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


oh wow i want. *drool* but then i'd need an amp thats worth more than the k1k's lol


Ah yes, the biggest issue with the AKG. People say it needs 8wpc bare minimum, but this is pretty much bullcrap as my amp runs 3wpc from the speaker posts into my Cicadas (which assuredly need more juice than the AKG) and they get plenty loud. I'd say 1wpc or more would work fine with the K1000, but at this level your best performing options amp-wise will run 4-digits no matter what. Yes, I'm biased, but I love SET + Transformer Coupled at this level of amplifier, which is why I prefer Moth to Eddie Current, or more specifically, EC2A3 to Zana Duex.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Glad to hear it







.

Been a little while, how's life Gollie? And by life, I mean the rig







.


The rig is awesome. Pretty much every time I sit down to my PC I have to put my cans on. I have also been getting into some newage jazz artists via some older gentlemen at work. The recording quality is phenomenal most of the time. Quite interesting really since most of them are far from mainstream. One would think that mainstream artists with the most money would have the best recording quality. This is not the case.

As you can tell, I have really slowed down on the purchases. I'm very happy with where I am at. Although ,the HD800's have sparked my interest. Since I have 2 paradisea's, a Darkvoice, Beyers and recable HD650's as assets, I might be able to swing it. As for putting more stuff for this hobby out of the family budget...its out of the question for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Chipp

So, does anybody have formal opinions on the Fiio E5? I'm tempted to buy one just for the sake of comparison with the MSSH (and because I really like the sound of my ER6s better amped) and for $20 shipped at Focalprice its hard to pass up. I'm sure I could sell locally and make that back.

The issue though, is this: Is it a gimmick product, or a decent cheap amp?


----------



## Mr Pink57

I own the E5 and its basically just a bass boost. It is nice for on the go since the first thing you loose in public areas in bass.

I have it paired with a 8gb Fuze and my phones are Klipsch x10s, I also use it with my 1gb Clip sometimes.

pink


----------



## soloz2

I'd take 3w of tube power over 8w SS power any day!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


That's a damn fine price, to be sure.

Sort of what I have discovered since my fascination with the K1000 began is that, if you want a pair of headphones that emulate speakers, you might as well just buy speakers and be done with it. K1000's do almost everything sound-wise right imo, and in a few things considerably better than most any headphone I've ever heard. The problem is, they still cannot match the imaging and overall less "recordinglike" feeling I get from the Cicadas. I'm quickly discovering that these are two of the most desirable aspects of sound for my tastes, along with balance, accuracy, speed, etc.

If I end up with another headphone, it'll probably be the HD800.

Ah yes, the biggest issue with the AKG. People say it needs 8wpc bare minimum, but this is pretty much bullcrap as my amp runs 3wpc from the speaker posts into my Cicadas (which assuredly need more juice than the AKG) and they get plenty loud. I'd say 1wpc or more would work fine with the K1000, but at this level your best performing options amp-wise will run 4-digits no matter what. Yes, I'm biased, but I love SET + Transformer Coupled at this level of amplifier, which is why I prefer Moth to Eddie Current, or more specifically, EC2A3 to Zana Duex.


----------



## s1rrah

@ Aura , Soloz and anyone else who might have had a chance to demo this amp at meets, etc. ...

What can you guys say about the RSA Raptor amp?

...










...

I'm quite interested in auditioning one of these as I really like the online static claiming it to be a more SS sounding tube amp, rather than being overly "liquid" or "tubey" sounding.

I'm looking at getting one of these or a Woo 6 SE. I've spent quite a bit of time with the Woo 6 SE and I liked it but might think it's just a bit too lush/colored for my preferences, which lean towards accuracy and resolution before tube warmth.

So any comments from you all on The Raptor? Pros? Cons? Did you listen with Grados at all?

Thanks for any comments.

.joel


----------



## soloz2

RSA is more of a SS amp designer... Lots of info on their amps over on head-case


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


RSA is more of a SS amp designer... Lots of info on their amps over on head-case


I'll search around head-case ...

But I will say that Ray's rep as a SS designer is what draws me to the Raptor. The online reviews of the Raptor seem to indicate it leans more towards the SS sound (with a touch of tube influence) versus the more tubey tube amps out there and this is appealing to me.

Thanks .

.joel


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

I just finished updating the list. Sorry if I missed you.

[pi] (HD201)
Y3K (MX160)
IEATFISH (ATH-A700)
razr7 (PC151)
RevZ (SBC HP090)
thornygravy (M-Audio Q40, SR80)
*_* (RP-DJ1200)
its IK(PC160 SK)
Micam93 (HD201, HA-FX66)
S2kphile (HD280 Pro, HD457, PC350, HD595)

ZealotKi11er(Audio 370)
hamocidal (Creative Fatal1ty)
pcguru000 (TekNmotion Pulsewave)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@ Aura , Soloz and anyone else who might have had a chance to demo this amp at meets, etc. ...

What can you guys say about the RSA Raptor amp?

I'm quite interested in auditioning one of these as I really like the online static claiming it to be a more SS sounding tube amp, rather than being overly "liquid" or "tubey" sounding.

I'm looking at getting one of these or a Woo 6 SE. I've spent quite a bit of time with the Woo 6 SE and I liked it but might think it's just a bit too lush/colored for my preferences, which lean towards accuracy and resolution before tube warmth.

So any comments from you all on The Raptor? Pros? Cons? Did you listen with Grados at all?


I heard a Raptor at the first meet I ever attended (@ Skylab's last April). Used Ray's HD600 he brought with him and my SR225 woody, iirc.

"SS sounding" - eh... I wouldn't entirely agree with that. I like the choice of tube on the Raptor, 5687 is a clean-sounding, relatively powerful tube that I am familiar with from Singlepower's SLAM config. In a sense, this tube is less "tubey" than 6SN7, which is a standard 6 volt American tube that sees a lot of use these days in a variety of amps. To me, it had more impact, more clarity, an overall "bigger" sound to it.

That being said, the Raptor still sounded like a tube amp. I guess I have two real issues with this model in particular:

- Price does not equate to design, not a lot of value. 
- Coloration of the sound.

It's just too damn expensive to be competative in value, if you ask me. And it is really not a very neutral amp, it doesn't allow the source to carry the weight of the sound through to the headphones, something that I believe a solid amplifier should do.

I think you should move up in SS Joel. I can sort of tell that tubes just won't give you the sound you're looking for, and the best SS amps will not lose a step to tube amps in the slightest. The Luxman P-1 is one of the three best amplifiers I have ever heard - the Raptor cannot compare to the sound the Luxman has in my opinion (and yes, I heard it with a Grado, in fact, both RS-1 and GS1000). Also, Beta22 + Sigma22 remains the DIY king in headamp land.


----------



## Enjoi

i just got my ATH M50 two days ago =D


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Hey my EH250's come in soon, I'm so excited


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


"SS sounding" - eh... I wouldn't entirely agree with that.


Thanks for the reply, Bryan ...

My comment regarding SS-esque nature of the Raptor comes from reading, literally, _every_ decent review of the amp (from 6 moons to the various head-fi reviews); each and every one are very careful to emphasize that (unlike the Woo 6) the Raptor is not at the "tubey" or "liquid" or traditionally tube sounding offerings. They do say it sounds like a tube amp but it's on the more resolving and detailed end of the spectrum as opposed to the lush.

I've heard the Woo 6 (and loved it) but thought it was just a tad too lush for my liking. I did, however, like the fatness and bass performance of the Woo over my Stello and so I've been looking for something that might incorporate a bit of the SS detail with just a touch of the tube bass and warmth that I so enjoyed in the Woo amps.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I think you should move up in SS Joel. I can sort of tell that tubes just won't give you the sound you're looking for, and the best SS amps will not lose a step to tube amps in the slightest. The Luxman P-1


I may well investigate higher end SS options ... but I remain curious about a tube set up that nails it for me.

As I said ... the Woo 6 and Woo 6 SE, at the houston meet, both sounded better than my Stello by a slight margin in regards to mid range and bass ... they were just a bit too soft around the edges, though.

I'm banging around the idea of a fully modded Woo 6 as well as the Raptor and so what I end up auditioning is still up in the air.

Since Ray has told me I can have it for a week or so with a no fuss money back gaurantee ... I will most likely at least give it a shot.

And I hear you on the price point gripe ...

But myself, being from the design field and all (visual, not industrial) ... I don't mind paying in spades for something that performs very well and is also visually/physically constructed with an obvious (if not retentive) attention to craft and aesthetics ... and of all the amps I can imagine ... the Raptor has always charmed me in that regard.

But if something is physically beautiful yet doesn't offer anything of more profound (in this case, sonic) benefit, then I can't tolerate it.

So we'll see ...

I'll be sure to post some thoughts once and if I get my ear on one.

Best.

.joel


----------



## NFF

well im upgradeing my source finaly. woot for xonar DX


----------



## Millillion

Hey guys, I just got my HD201's a week or two ago, I really like them. Also I have had some Koss KSC75's for a while that I use on the go.


----------



## Gabkicks

I got my Plantronics .Audio 365 closed headset a week ago along w/ an X-Fi Xtreme audio soundcard


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Thanks for the reply, Bryan ...

My comment regarding SS-esque nature of the Raptor comes from reading, literally, _every_ decent review of the amp (from 6 moons to the various head-fi reviews); each and every one are very careful to emphasize that (unlike the Woo 6) the Raptor is not at the "tubey" or "liquid" or traditionally tube sounding offerings. They do say it sounds like a tube amp but it's on the more resolving and detailed end of the spectrum as opposed to the lush.

.joel


OH JOOEEELLLL
http://www.head-case.org/forums/audi...-up-grabs.html


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


OH JOOEEELLLL
http://www.head-case.org/forums/audi...-up-grabs.html


lol...

I was just going to tell Joel I think he needs to go for a beta22


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


lol...

I was just going to tell Joel I think he needs to go for a beta22










Or Luxman P-1.... or Headamp GS-X.... or Eddie Current Zana Deux.... or TTVJ Millet 307A.









Really any of those 5 should do the trick.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Or Luxman P-1.... or Headamp GS-X.... or Eddie Current Zana Deux.... or TTVJ Millet 307A.









Really any of those 5 should do the trick.


no, I'm going to stick with a beta22

me on the other hand... I need some Odessy Stratos power amp for my ref 1's and then I need to replace my Max with a nice Aikado based tube pre. then for some Ninja Master crossovers for my ref 1's.

btw... anyone want to contribute to my new crossovers or amp fund?


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no, I'm going to stick with a beta22










finally i did something right!


----------



## Solertia

Got a pair o' HD555's for Christmas and I'm loving them!


----------



## Cheezypoofs

Senn HD555's and PC150's can't beat em with a stick!


----------



## iakovl

i use Senn HD595


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Or Luxman P-1.... or Headamp GS-X.... or Eddie Current Zana Deux.... or TTVJ Millet 307A.









Really any of those 5 should do the trick.


The Luxman is very very tempting. It's a beautiful amp. Can you tell me anything about it's sound, Bryan?

I just don't know if I have 18"x16" desktop space for it is all ...









It's so damn sexy, though:










...










...

<sigh>

So many choices.

Could be a good time to upgrade too since Stello recently raised my HP100's price up to 1000.00 for a new unit.

Might be able to sell it for a bit more now ...

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


The Luxman is very very tempting. It's a beautiful amp. Can you tell me anything about it's sound, Bryan?

I just don't know if I have 18"x16" desktop space for it is all ...









It's so damn sexy, though:










...










...

<sigh>

So many choices.

Could be a good time to upgrade too since Stello recently raised my HP100's price up to 1000.00 for a new unit.

Might be able to sell it for a bit more now ...

Hmmmmm.....











Give me the weekend and Hellscream's max will be even better







The final hardware just came in and I would have had it done today, but I had to take my car into the shop for an emergency 'inspection' then make several calls to find the parts I needed as they were backordered. Thus a trip to Buffalo tomorrow morning is in order then another trip to the shop on Monday. But everything is here (finally... only took a few months







)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Give me the weekend and Hellscream's max will be even better







The final hardware just came in and I would have had it done today, but I had to take my car into the shop for an emergency 'inspection' then make several calls to find the parts I needed as they were backordered. Thus a trip to Buffalo tomorrow morning is in order then another trip to the shop on Monday. But everything is here (finally... only took a few months







)



man, that's gonna be one legendary amp for hellscream hahaha.

@joel: don't you just love market flux? so you bought your stello for what, 500$? and now you can sell it for [it went up in price 1000$? damn] 750-1000$? that's about 350$ more and you got yourself the luxman.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


man, that's gonna be one legendary amp for hellscream hahaha.

@joel: don't you just love market flux? so you bought your stello for what, 500$? and now you can sell it for [it went up in price 1000$? damn] 750-1000$? that's about 350$ more and you got yourself the luxman.


Yeah ... can't believe it went up so much ...

Considering the performance, though ... it definitely competes with the GS1 and other 1000 dollar SS amps very well ... so folks will still buy it.

Re: Luxman P-1

It's 150 dollars for shipping!









Shipped to my door would be 1500.

Gonna take my time . no hurry . I'm still bugged by the tubes, though ... want to explore a bit more ...


----------



## NFF

the luxman is a realy nice amp wow.


----------



## s1rrah

Just a friendly heads up to my fellow music loving brethren ...

If you happen to enjoy the music of Ryan Adams and the Cardinals ...

And if you have a love of finely recorded live soundboard mixes in .flac format ...

Then you absolutely *MUST* download the .FLACs from the Ryan Adams and the Cardinals show in Das Haus, Germany ... back in October of 07.

These are open source .flacs made available by the band and published to the archive.org website.

The ambience, sound quality and overall vibe of the show is absolutely amazing. The bass, cymbals, pedal steel and guitar are perfectly mixed ... something that's hard to get right in a soundboard one off. You can hear the reverb slap off the back wall of the room ... it's a rare gem of a boot to be sure.

Here's a demo MP3 to give you some idea:

  
 MP3 Files  <!-- AME - MP3 Files --> http://www.MYsPLAYER.com/small.swf?audio1=http://www.archive.org/download/ryanadams2006-10-17.sbd.flac16/ryanadams2006-10-17.sbd.d1t04_vbr.mp3&end=1&autoplay=OFF&shuffle=OFF&color=000000&textcolor=FFFFFF
 ...

Otherwise ...

Lossless .FLACs and other info related to the show can be found here:

Ryan Adams LIVE - 22 FLACS

...

Enjoy.

Very fine sounding recordings.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Re: Luxman P-1

It's 150 dollars for shipping!









Shipped to my door would be 1500.


And worth every penny. TTVJ is selling the P-1 for over 2 grand, to give you an idea the value Audio Cubes II is offering.

Well for starters, it's nothing like a Millet Max, of which I've heard one derivative which was pretty decent and had a lot of value for the price.

Keeping in mind that I have not heard the B22 or GS-X, the P-1 is the best dynamic, solid-state I've ever heard. I do prefer a few tube amps to it, but I'm a tube guy at heart so the inherit differences are primarily what put the Luxman slightly under the others for me. The Luxman is fairly warm for a solid-state; I'm finding that the higher up I've scaled in amplifiers tubes become colder, more lushful and solid-state seems to become warmer. This is totally based off my experience and might be a coincidence, but it's what I've noticed nonetheless.

As I recall, the exact rig I heard was Meridian G08 + Luxman + Grado GS1000/Grado RS-1/Sennheiser HD580 (my own pair). The 580 sounded just as good, if not better, with this rig than it did with my own setup - better low end, smoother presentation, spot-on accuracy, and still had some warmth to the overall sound which I felt was very nice. The GS1000 did not sound as good with the Luxman as it did with the TTVJ 307A, which I heard the very same day in the very same room. Bass was just a little less defined, punchy, but overall a very excellent and engaging sound. RS-1 was a new model, buttonless, just like yours. I felt that it sounded as it really always was meant to, smoother than an SR225 but no slouch with rock (we had some classical rock song on during my listening). As you can tell, the 580 was the real measure for me as I know the headphone rather well in comparison to the Grado's. I'm quite sure you will not be disappointed







.

A few setbacks on the Luxman:

- Requires power conversion down to 100V, even from 120V apparently. It's included with the amp, but anything extra as far as power goes is always a pain in my book.

- Three 1/4th outputs. It just makes very little sense to have multiple headphone outputs on the front. Unless you're using the same three headphones, volume level will be inconsistent across the outputs. It seems like a relatively pointless, albeit unique, feature.

- No balanced input/output. For the price, it's really on the edge of where I think it ought to have been included for the money you are paying. Then again, I paid exactly the same price for my Moth which remains single-ended, but I do have speaker posts. I'm not a huge balanced fan, but it's something to think about regardless.

I dunno, for the price, the Luxman is top-notch in looks and sound, 110% in the latter field. If I was buying another headphone amp just for the hell of it, I'd be looking at the Luxman. Not much more of recommendation I can give to it beyond that last statement I think.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


*Give me the weekend and Hellscream's max will be even better







* The final hardware just came in and I would have had it done today, but I had to take my car into the shop for an emergency 'inspection' then make several calls to find the parts I needed as they were backordered. Thus a trip to Buffalo tomorrow morning is in order then another trip to the shop on Monday. But everything is here (finally... only took a few months







)


heh heh, ill be going to give it a listen at some point, he only lives like 30 min from me


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

So what do you guys think about the EH250?
I got it today, and it's awesome


----------



## Azazel

I'm happy that I can be content for now with my setup lol. Reading all these posts from you guys about b22's and luxman makes me cower in fear of upgrading.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


I'm happy that I can be content for now with my setup lol. Reading all these posts from you guys about b22's and luxman makes me cower in fear of upgrading.


Yo post pics of yo' rig. Now







.


----------



## noname

What do you guys think of the AKG K701s?
Im thinking about selling my ATH-A900s and getting these.
Would it be wise to invest in amp for it? Right now i have an amp, but its a TCA gizmo which is strictly for speakers. I have a DAC as well, the Denon DA-500 (Thanks to aura for the suggestion) and the headphone amp would be connected via optical?

Would it be possible to connect a tube headphone amp to the Denon DAC via Optical OR Coaxial?
I guess it depends on the AMP, but are there any decent ones that connect via these connections?


----------



## Azazel

Here is my ghetto set up lol. I didn't bother using heat shrink on the wires because I only used crappy walmart solder that is like 97% tin and 3% silver. It probably doesn't matter since I'm just using the stock cable and my source/amp are not top of the line anyways. I wrapped some electrical tape around the wires inside the connectors just so the strain relief part would be able to grip them.

The sound is very good though. Everything is crystal clear and very tight. I was listening to a Barry White song the other day and I could hear slight static/distortion around his voice just from how they recorded it. At first I thought maybe one of the amps wasn't accurate enough to run balanced but then I listened to "Smooth Operator" by Sade and it was perfect. I could hear the echo of the guitar in the room on some Who songs too. You can hear everything(and I mean everything) when listening to Dream Theater now too. Even when the bass+guitar+keyboard+drums are all going nuts.

Its working well running balanced especially considering the price. Its less than half the cost of most lower end balanced amps I've seen. I just used 2 of http://store.customcableconnection.com/44-160.html to connect the dac to the amps. When using balanced they should have enough power to run the K1000's.







I would like to get a set of those or the HD800's if I can find either for lower than $1k.

Edit: NoName I'm pretty sure you just have to use rca/xlr/trs cables from dac-->stand alone amp.


----------



## Aura

Looks excellent Matt, props on the unique rig







.


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


What do you guys think of the AKG K701s?
Im thinking about selling my ATH-A900s and getting these.
Would it be wise to invest in amp for it? Right now i have an amp, but its a TCA gizmo which is strictly for speakers. I have a DAC as well, the Denon DA-500 (Thanks to aura for the suggestion) and the headphone amp would be connected via optical?

Would it be possible to connect a tube headphone amp to the Denon DAC via Optical OR Coaxial?
I guess it depends on the AMP, but are there any decent ones that connect via these connections?


The heaphone amp connects via the analog out, not the digital connections.


----------



## Azazel

Aura I have been meaning to ask if you(or anyone else on here) know of a nice cheap cd player or something with digital output. I can bring my stuff to the Champaign meet but I use flac + mp3 files from my pc and it is too big to carry around. If the meet goes through, I gotta buy something with digital output and a couple trs->xlr adapters just to test other headphones on my rig. I'm hoping someone there has balanced 650's and a 2 xlr ended K1000.









It would only be for the meet so I don't need something very nice. Just looking for something cheap that will get the job done.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Gaming :: Sennheiser PC150
Music/DJing :: Sony MDR V-700


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


What do you guys think of the AKG K701s?
Im thinking about selling my ATH-A900s and getting these.
Would it be wise to invest in amp for it? Right now i have an amp, but its a TCA gizmo which is strictly for speakers. I have a DAC as well, the Denon DA-500 (Thanks to aura for the suggestion) and the headphone amp would be connected via optical?

Would it be possible to connect a tube headphone amp to the Denon DAC via Optical OR Coaxial?
I guess it depends on the AMP, but are there any decent ones that connect via these connections?



k701's are great headphones... if you have an amp up to the task of driving them. I've heard them on several setups and they suck unless your gear is up to the task. Yes, you can get the headphones relatively cheap now, but plan on spending at least 3x on the amp and probably as much on the source.

HD580/600's are very close and much more forgiving of associated equipment, and scale just as well with better gear.


----------



## soloz2

So a little story...

I wanted to give some multi-contact LS4 banana plugs a try before contacting the manufacture and ordering them in bulk so I decided to order a set from audio magus.
http://www.audio-magus.com/product_p/mcls4.htm
However, when I put a set in my cart for $16 the cheapest shipping option was $12.80. I contacted them and was promptly given a sob story about how their shipping quotes included their associated costs, which to a certain extent is understandable. They enabled the USPS First Class option, which was still an overpriced $7.68 but I ordered away expecting a small box.
Fast forward to today (8 days later) and I stopped at my PO box and find a regular envelope addressed to me. It was hand written so I had to read the return address twice before recognizing it as Audio Magus. I paid $7.68 for shipping and they threw my banana plugs in a regular envelope and put a 42 cent stamp on it. I wrote them a nasty email. I'll see how long it takes them to respond. But I haven't opened it yet and depending on what they say may just write "Return to Sender" and demand a refund.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


So a little story...

I wanted to give some multi-contact LS4 banana plugs a try before contacting the manufacture and ordering them in bulk so I decided to order a set from audio magus.
http://www.audio-magus.com/product_p/mcls4.htm
However, when I put a set in my cart for $16 the cheapest shipping option was $12.80. I contacted them and was promptly given a sob story about how their shipping quotes included their associated costs, which to a certain extent is understandable. They enabled the USPS First Class option, which was still an overpriced $7.68 but I ordered away expecting a small box.
Fast forward to today (8 days later) and I stopped at my PO box and find a regular envelope addressed to me. It was hand written so I had to read the return address twice before recognizing it as Audio Magus. I paid $7.68 for shipping and they threw my banana plugs in a regular envelope and put a 42 cent stamp on it. I wrote them a nasty email. I'll see how long it takes them to respond. But I haven't opened it yet and depending on what they say may just write "Return to Sender" and demand a refund.


Ugh, sounds like a real class act.... I'll add them to my "no-buy" list....


----------



## soloz2

I just contacted the manufacture. If I have to I'll order in bulk. Depending on what the minimum order is I may have lots! lol


----------



## PianoFan

I'd like to be added to the list if that's still possible







I'm using two pairs of headphones at the moment.

Beyerdynamic DT330 (soon to be replaced) and the Grado SR80's with a Musical Fidelity X-Can V3.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


k701's are great headphones... if you have an amp up to the task of driving them. I've heard them on several setups and they suck unless your gear is up to the task. Yes, you can get the headphones relatively cheap now, but plan on spending at least 3x on the amp and probably as much on the source.

HD580/600's are very close and much more forgiving of associated equipment, and scale just as well with better gear.


Thanks, in that case i might just go with the HDs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Namrac*


The heaphone amp connects via the analog out, not the digital connections.


Ohh right, so i would have to switch the connections every time i use my dac. Damn.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just contacted the manufacture. If I have to I'll order in bulk. Depending on what the minimum order is I may have lots! lol










If you are selling them , let me know when you get your shipment in.


----------



## s1rrah

So after listening to my current Havana/Stello rig all day ...

I made an executive decision and simply settled on keeping a rig I already think sounds divine.

And in leu of a new amp ...

I made an Audiogon offer for a set of these:

...










...

Bless me father for I am such a sinner ...

It was either these or some JVC DX1000's ... but I couldn't find the latter in my desired price range ... so ...

I already love the RS1's ... and I just couldn't help but want to demo the GS1000's reportedly more extended/deep bass and off-the-chain sound stage.

If I get them for my asking price, then financially it won't be that bad as I can recoup my expense nearly completely should I have to sell them.

Any way ...

More later ...


----------



## Izvire

*Icemat Siberia.*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So after listening to my current Havana/Stello rig all day ...

I made an executive decision and simply settled on keeping a rig I already think sounds divine.

And in leu of a new amp ...

I made an Audiogon offer for a set of these:

...










...

Bless me father for I am such a sinner ...

It was either these or some JVC DX1000's ... but I couldn't find the latter in my desired price range ... so ...

I already love the RS1's ... and I just couldn't help but want to demo the GS1000's reportedly more extended/deep bass and off-the-chain sound stage.

If I get them for my asking price, then financially it won't be that bad as I can recoup my expense nearly completely should I have to sell them.

Any way ...

More later ...




















i am jealous, i have wanted to hear a pair for so long....looks like ill be makin' a trip to texas soon


----------



## noname

I just got my Denon DA-500. Haven't been able to test it out because i don't have an optical cable. But damn i can't wait. Does anyone know of an easy mod for this thing? I've been reading around mod threads and come across a lot of material, all of which i do not understand...

A pic of my setup (pretty messy)
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post5355194


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Bless me father for I am such a sinner ...












well, after this purchase you're gonna _have_ to get an amp


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


well, after this purchase you're gonna _have_ to get an amp


My current amp:










...










I expect the GS1000's to get along quite handsomely with it ...

I'm also sort of banging around the idea of getting this instead of the GS1000's:










I enjoyed the Stax systems I heard at the houston meet but not too sure how well this srs-3050ii system performs.

It would be cool to run out of the Stello's pre amp output and to the Stax amp, though ... there by keeping my Havana DAC as the system wide source.

Dunno what I'm going to do, though.

Still waiting for some feedback on that Stax system ...


----------



## Niko-Time

Not sure if anyone else got an email from Microshar, but apparently they have just released 2 new amps plus are offering $40 off.

Quote:



we are proud to announce Microshar new uAMP109+ and uAMP109 Amplifiers. Our New Class A series amplifiers which just came out today.
All the features and technical information are available for customers in the uAMP109 Official website: http://www.microshar.com/AMP109/

Also, for a limited time, until end of January 2009, we have a $40 promotional coupon which you can use on the checkout page.
Coupon Code: XEYE4A

Thank you All for choosing Microshar.com
Microshar.com Customer Support 24/7


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Not sure if anyone else got an email from Microshar, but apparently they have just released 2 new amps plus are offering $40 off.


I'd stay away. Their first amp was wasn't really good... at all.


----------



## Chipp

But, I wonder if that $40 off can be applied to the soldering station they sell...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


But, I wonder if that $40 off can be applied to the soldering station they sell...










Hakko all the way! Best $$ ever spent. Heck, had I the funds I'd get one of their solder/desolder stations and give you a good deal on my 936M


----------



## s1rrah

Just pulled the trigger on this:

*Stax srs-3050 ii "Classic"*:

...










...

After much deliberation regarding amps ... it suddenly occurred to me that I enjoy everything about my current DAC/AMP combo and that left headphones as the next thing to investigate.

Since the Houston meet, the stats have been lurking in my membrane as something I really really appreciated ...

So 750.00 for this 1200 dollar system, at Audiogon, was all I needed to see.

I'll post some thoughts once I get it in hand.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Just got some HD201s and I am veryyyyyyyyy happy with them.


----------



## noname

Thats hot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Just pulled the trigger on this:

*Stax srs-3050 ii "Classic"*:

...










...

After much deliberation regarding amps ... it suddenly occurred to me that I enjoy everything about my current DAC/AMP combo and that left headphones as the next thing to investigate.

Since the Houston meet, the stats have been lurking in my membrane as something I really really appreciated ...

So 750.00 for this 1200 dollar system, at Audiogon, was all I needed to see.

I'll post some thoughts once I get it in hand.


----------



## soloz2

Hellscream's Max sounds good


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Hellscream's Max sounds good










So, Soloz, I'll be in NYC in april for 3 days, by myself, just wandering around the town.

Wanna let me sample some of your goodies







?
I'll even bring my DSLR for you to take pictures of them with


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
So, Soloz, I'll be in NYC in april for 3 days, by myself, just wandering around the town.

Wanna let me sample some of your goodies







?
I'll even bring my DSLR for you to take pictures of them with









you're more than welcome to... if you want to make the trek. I'm a good 5 hours out of the city.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Hellscream's Max sounds good









Speaking of which, I want it







getting giddy, been waiting on this thing for monthd now and its finally complete, just need to make the final payment, and get it shipped here, then it's mine, forever


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Speaking of which, I want it







getting giddy, been waiting on this thing for monthd now and its finally complete, just need to make the final payment, and get it shipped here, then it's mine, forever









yes it is, and it'll be good to get off my back. It's taken far too long, most of which wasn't my fault but I still feel terribly bad about it! Before I ship I want to get a few more hours on it and take a couple better pics







. I turned the BJC's up to 95mV tonight. That's the best part about taller heatsinks (your welcome) and a larger/vented enclosure... more room to dissipate heat!


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

put me in, just ordered some HD555s


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yes it is, and it'll be good to get off my back. It's taken far too long, most of which wasn't my fault but I still feel terribly bad about it! Before I ship I want to get a few more hours on it and take a couple better pics







. I turned the BJC's up to 95mV tonight. That's the best part about taller heatsinks (your welcome) and a larger/vented enclosure... more room to dissipate heat!









Ooo!

I'd like to see some pics of your work.


----------



## beanbagofdoom

Can you update me, I now got Sennheiser PC151, Sennheiser HD201 and Koss Portapro's.

Just FYI I love the portapro's


----------



## soloz2

I found this deal last night. I'd post in the deals section, but it's more of an A/V thing and I'm sure not everyone would understand what it was for









http://store.audioholics.com/product...ioner---silver
APC H15 power conditioner for $150, the H10 is $130 and the C series (filter and suppressor but no regulation) is also on sale


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Ooo!

I'd like to see some pics of your work.









There's some on my website. I can post pics of hellscream's amp though.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you're more than welcome to... if you want to make the trek. I'm a good 5 hours out of the city.


baaahhh and that's a 5 hour drive, huh? dang fiddle sticks :[ i thought i was gonna get to meet mr. soloz the legend himself. i guess i'll just wander NYC with no tube sampling








eh. since my cousin won't be home with my SE530's before my trip, i need a new pair of budget earphones to test out, and i'm actually eyeballing the ultimate ears metro.fi 2. now, i loved the clarity of my super.fi 3's, but my god where they uncomfortable and they fell out every 2 seconds...

should i even try the *Ultimate Ears Metro.fi 2? i heard they're bass heavy* and i do love my bass. sigh... i'm afraid as the resident IEM testee [next to s1rrah], i must. now.. where to find them on the cheap..

oh, and who's going to can jam 09'?
i am. babbbbby.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


oh, and who's going to can jam 09'?
i am. babbbbby.


I might be, not sure yet.

As far as listening to gear goes, it's really pretty unnecessary for me at this point. I would be going for the social aspect of the event, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth the $400-500+ it'll take to "hang out" for 3 days/2 nights.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I might be, not sure yet.

As far as listening to gear goes, it's really pretty unnecessary for me at this point. I would be going for the social aspect of the event, but I'm trying to decide if it's worth the $400-500+ it'll take to "hang out" for 3 days/2 nights.


the hell, 400$? i just bought a round trip ticket to boston for 250$ with taxes and everything.

if you're talking about hotels, you're more than welcome to stay at my aunts house with me







! hahaha. but i bet you'd hang out with Ray or some other big names while out there.

*edit: wow* you're right, 420$ for a round trip ticket to LAX from Peoria.


----------



## Azazel

Sold the ultrasone pro900.


----------



## H3||scr3am

post some pics of my amp soloz


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you know i will be coming over shortly after you get it dont you?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


post some pics of my amp soloz










As soon as I'm home for more than 40min.


----------



## H3||scr3am

40 minutes is plenty, and schubie lol you're welcome to come over and try it out/ stare at its beauty


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, ill bring my cans and amps, we will have a mini meet


----------



## phospholipid

Its been 40 minutes


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
Its been 40 minutes

Maybe he went out to get shwasted.


----------



## H3||scr3am

oh oh oh, it's been more then forty minutes lol... I'm going to have to give him an infraction for causing false hope and crashing high spirits after inciting them... lol









well the best I can do is post these cruddy pics he took with his iphone... I don't think they do it justice... but when I get it I will take loving pictures of it for all of you


----------



## soloz2

Better pictures! I went to bed last night... long day at the office and my wife wasn't feeling well so once I got home I checked my email then went to take care of her.

I had to dig out my tripod to get better pictures









Front:









Back:









On with the lights dimmed:



























And my favorite for last


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Better pictures! I went to bed last night... long day at the office and my wife wasn't feeling well so once I got home I checked my email then went to take care of her. I had to dig out my tripod to get better pictures










Simply gorgeous! I love it when people make things simplistic, but add a touch of hidden flair [blue lighting]. I bet it sounds fantastic as well! GJ Soloz
















Also, 3 pairs of AKG's for sale. 2 recabled, 1 stock:
http://www.head-case.org/forums/audi...-my-k701s.html


----------



## Aura

Very nice Jacob, hope you enjoy it H3llscream







.


----------



## Namrac

Soloz, is that the Epsilon24 power button? I loves it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
Soloz, is that the Epsilon24 power button? I loves it.









no. I'd have to look up the manufacture again. I did a whole lot of research last year and it's the same switch I used for my amp. Very nice, latching switch so it doesn't require a relay.


----------



## noname

Dang jacob! That's a mighty nice art piece right there









If anyone could give me some information on what a LOD cable does for an ipod, i would apreciate it.

I am asking because next summer ill be traveling, and i want to invest in a PIMETA and some triple.fi ears buds


----------



## Namrac

The LOD takes the analog signal put out by the iPod's dac and sends it to your amplifier, bypassing the iPod's crappy internal amp.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
The LOD takes the analog signal put out by the iPod's dac and sends it to your amplifier, bypassing the iPod's crappy internal amp.

Nice! thanks for that info
+rep


----------



## soloz2

still no word from audio magus. I submitted negative reseller ratings for them. I hate doing that, but when it's been 6 days since I emailed and still no response... That and there were only two previous ratings. One positive, one only slightly satisfied. They did have an avg of 7.98... not once the 0's are avg. in.


----------



## s1rrah

The Stax system showed up today ...

I'm pretty stoked ...

...










...










...










...

I'm going to spend a couple weeks deciding whether I keep it or not ...

As discussed with a couple other OCN folk ... it's between keeping this and purchasing some Grado GS1000's ...

So lots of listening and considering to do.

But right out of the box ...

WOW! What an insane and unbelievable soundstage compared to my RS1's!

Really ... the soundstage on these things is down right supernatural sounding.

I didn't get it at first ... rather I wanted to focus on some of the nit picky, immediate and quibbling "negative" aspects compared to the RS1's (little less bass extension and impact ... mids a tiny bit more recessed than the Grados, etc.) ... but after spending an hour with them on my head ... those minor quibbles fade more and more into the background since the GIANT increase in soundstage is so damn fine sounding on my classical stuff and especially on my live boots and CD recordings.

Also ... they are nearly as meticulous in the detail category as the RS1's ... but just slightly less; but the flip side is that the increased spatial performance (sound stage/3D imaging/etc.) still makes certain aspects of certain recordings stand out in a much more beautiful and noticeable way than the more narrow, slightly more detailed RS1's ...

All of that stated ... I'm also very very enthralled by the similarities shared between the Stax rig and my dynamic, Grado RS1 based rig: insane speed and detail, palpable energy and dynamics ... and a very real sense of being "close to the players" (versus, say, the uber distanced, somewhat veiled window that certain other cans yield). Both the Stax option and the RS1 option shine in the energy/"magic" department for sure ...

So lots of thinking to do ... and I've only been listening for an hour ... but as I expressed to the guy who sold me this MINT, 1300 dollar (for $750!) Stax system (with only 200 or so hours on it) ... it is, without a doubt ... a very serious competitor when sat next to my 1700 dollar, regular dynamic setup (Stello HP100/Grado RS1's) ...

So more later ...


----------



## soloz2

yeah, I really liked stats the one time I heard them... I may need to give them a second look.


----------



## clownfart

Here's my entry level Headset. It has a detachable boom mic, so I guess you can categorize it as a "gaming headset". Looks like I'm the only one here who has some.

Astro A40s


----------



## beanbagofdoom

After using koss portapro's for a week before passing them onto my girlfriend, I'm considering picking a pair up for myself and them taking them black with a perm marker XD.

I don't like to stand out, in a good or bad way lol.


----------



## Aura

The Stax look good Joel, congrats







.

I'm gonna go ahead and offer up my Marantz CD5001 to anyone in the club who may want it. I need to move to a Denon 2900 for the DVD playback for my dorm room (Playstation 2 is becoming crap) and I'd like to have SACD as well. I'm thinking like $175 shipped at the moment (price is probably negotiable). For a budget home cdp, really tough to get any better than this. It's a solid source, but better as a transport when paired with a dedicated DAC (has a single optical out and a single coax out). Lmk if you're at all interested, thanks. This will not be put up on HF or HC for a little while, if at all.


----------



## soloz2

I'd go with a Modded Oppo


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'd go with a Modded Oppo










980 I assume. Any idea which opamp/s are used in the unit?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


980 I assume. Any idea which opamp/s are used in the unit?


it all depends the 983 is supposed to sound better. I chose the 980 because it can output DSD via HDMI for my receiver to decode. I want the new blue player though









980 mods
http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/i...?topic=49807.0


----------



## Chipp

I'm contemplating a trade-in of my RP-21s for DT770s... Several decent deals have popped up on Audiogon lately, so I would guess I'd only be putting out about $40 for the upgrade. Pretty hard to pass that up.


----------



## arekieh

Ill join up as well









V-Moda Vibes (red roxx)
Seinnheiser CX 300
Creative EP630

Bunch of other random crappy ones


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm officially Stax Infected(tm) at this point ...

A few words I've written at Head-fi:

Quote:

I've been listening for the past day or so (seriously ... about 20 hours) ... and all I can say is that my live recordings have been insanely transformed for the better ... the spatiousness and effortless image is unbelievable. Also ... classical, jazz and especially electronic/ambient (think Low, Tortoise, etc.) is no longer an option with my RS1's as the Stax is so damn huge and 3D sounding in comparison ...

I'm certainly going to keep my dynamic rig ... one, because running out of the Stello's preamp sounds better than straight from my DAC for some reason ... and two ... because I still love the Grado sound ... but I think I'm going to sell my RS1's and get some GS1000's as the Stax soundstage has infected me with the need for more of the same in regards to my dynamic set up ...

Anyway ... another new devotee is born ...
...

Yes ... the Stax are unbelievable with just about 75% of what I throw at 'em ... and really good (though taking a backseat to the RS1's drive and crunch with the other 25%, mostly riff heavy guitar rock).

That said ...

I now have to have the Grado GS1000's as the Stax soundstage has created in me a need for the same sort of presentation with my dynamic rig...

So...

I'm here to put out an OCN Headphone Club Exclusive on my Grado RS1's. I'm still going to post to head-fi.org this wednesday but it will be $450.00 here to club members versus $500.00 for the general public later this week.

The cans are in top notch sonic condition; housings, pads and headband are mint/near mint, they're totally broken in and have the customary bit of minor paint flaking on the grills (for $700.00 dollar headphones, no matter how great they sound, it seems Mr. Grado would just spring for anodized metal of some kind).

So PM me if your interested.

*RS1's : $450.00 for OCN Headphone Club Members*
_(going to general public on Wednesday Jan 25)_

...










...










...

Thank you for shopping at Fiesta. Now help me fund my GS1000 purchase and buy them already!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im seeing if any of my friends want to buy my 225s


----------



## sav5716

Hey I'll join. I just recently got a pair of HD555's from a member here. I love them!

As for Bose headphones, I have a pair of Quiet Comfort headphones somewhere around here.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 

*RS1's : $450.00 for OCN Headphone Club Members*


Damn.

If I had the cash I'd be your buyer Joel, without hesitation. Someone in the club grab this.

I'm glad you're digging the Stax btw, nothing like buying with a bit of unknowingness going in and having it pay off.


----------



## noname

Dang,
That's an totally outrageous price.. Good luck selling!


----------



## soloz2

Interest Check on a pair of very lightly used SR225 with less than 100 hours head-time on them with a pair of custom rosewood cups made by our own Aura. I'll include the original box, bowl pads and some of my own modded pads I sell on my website. $300?


----------



## not2bad

Man, if I had the money that would be mine. I just bought some SR-60's to try out the Grado sound and I am loving it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I'm officially Stax Infected(tm) at this point ...

A few words I've written at Head-fi:

...

Yes ... the Stax are unbelievable with just about 75% of what I throw at 'em ... and really good (though taking a backseat to the RS1's drive and crunch with the other 25%, mostly riff heavy guitar rock).

That said ...

I now have to have the Grado GS1000's as the Stax soundstage has created in me a need for the same sort of presentation with my dynamic rig...

So...

I'm here to put out an OCN Headphone Club Exclusive on my Grado RS1's. I'm still going to post to head-fi.org this wednesday but it will be $450.00 here to club members versus $500.00 for the general public later this week.

The cans are in top notch sonic condition; housings, pads and headband are mint/near mint, they're totally broken in and have the customary bit of minor paint flaking on the grills (for $700.00 dollar headphones, no matter how great they sound, it seems Mr. Grado would just spring for anodized metal of some kind).

So PM me if your interested.

*RS1's : $450.00 for OCN Headphone Club Members*
_(going to general public on Wednesday Jan 25)_

...










...










...

Thank you for shopping at Fiesta. Now help me fund my GS1000 purchase and buy them already!










I have a friend who is probably interested in my 225s, if he says yes then i will probably send you a PM


----------



## -[R3N]-

Have:
AD ATH-AD500 (Broken)
Sennheiser HD201
Steelseries Stealsound 3H
Sennheiser HD555 (Just Bought Because of Above Broke)


----------



## Aura

Joel, you have a pm my friend.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Aura

Nothing is for certain Schubes, but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't considering it.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahah, okay, well it isnt certain for me either, but man is that tempting.


----------



## Mr Pink57

Change:
Auzentech Prelude X-Fi 7.1

pink


----------



## soloz2

I too sent a PM (not sure who was firs there Aura, but I have a feeling it was me







) I'm just not sure now is the right time or that a newer pair of RS1's is really what I want. I really want vintage, but just can't justify the kind of money they go for.

For others interested but unwilling to pay for RS1 prices... a woodied pair of SR225's are about 85-90% what a pair of RS1's are and with a recable to something a bit better would be even closer. All for say $200 for headphones, $150 good wood cups, and another $100 or so for a cable. Granted it all adds up, but the nice thing is that it can all be done separately


----------



## s1rrah

*UPDATE on RS1 Club offer:*

To anyone actively considering the RS1's ...

Do understand, ... but I've decide to (at least temporarily) withdraw on the RS1 deal.

In a feverish fit of listening and reading today ...

I decided to give myself at least a couple weeks with all three new sets (Stax, GS1000, RS1) before deciding for sure which of the three I would off load ...

Bit of an inconvenience to all of you and I apologize but I'll be more secure in my decision this way.










EDIT: I've PM'd the two folks who were most actively considering purchase ...


----------



## sledgehammer1990

I would like to join in the club. I just got my ATH-A700 headphones a few days ago.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Bit of an inconvenience to all of you and I apologize but I'll be more secure in my decision this way.


A wise decision my friend, as I cited in my last message.









Truth be told, I honestly should not bother looking around at this point in time. It just doesn't make a lot of sense when I have a good idea of where I'm going, which is somewhere in the K1000/HP1000/HD800 area. Upon hitting that tier, I've no idea what I'll intend to do.

The problem is, of course, crap like the K701, GS1000, (another) DX1000 still makes me yearn, and those are the sort of headphones I just need to "get over" the idea of and move on.


----------



## GPA_Voltaire

soloz, how much would that run me?


----------



## rush340

I'll join!

Everything I have at the moment is low-end; just trying to figure out whats comfortable before splurging:

Koss KEB24
Sony MDRV150
Steelseries 4H headset
Koss Spark Plugs (hate them)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


A wise decision my friend, as I cited in my last message.









Truth be told, I honestly should not bother looking around at this point in time. It just doesn't make a lot of sense when I have a good idea of where I'm going, which is somewhere in the K1000/HP1000/HD800 area. Upon hitting that tier, I've no idea what I'll intend to do.

The problem is, of course, crap like the K701, GS1000, (another) DX1000 still makes me yearn, and those are the sort of headphones I just need to "get over" the idea of and move on.


lol, I know! I almost picked up a pair of k701's I think it was last month... RS1's do make more sense for me though as they've been on my shortlist for quite a while. It will be some time before I can afford a pair of HD800's. getting my hands on a pair to make a cable is another story that I need to figure out soon though!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GPA_Voltaire*


soloz, how much would that run me?


for the SR225's? what options? I had originally planned to give them a Cardas recable as well as the wood cups and a leather headband. I've got all the materials here, just haven't had time


----------



## Aura

Everyone say goodbye to Singlepower Audio. With the asshattery of this magnitude regarding Icarium's $16,000 SS1, I don't see how he can possibly recover. He has zero reputability - there's nothing left to recover.

Gollie, your amp is a fine bit of kit, but I beg of you - never return it to Mikhail for repairs if it is needed. And this is assuming he'll still be around to repair it in the first place. Nothing good can come from doing business with SP at this point in time.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

what exactly happened?


----------



## Aura

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/whe...ml#post5359637


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## soloz2

hmm... I've heard a few different SP amps and owned two different ones, but they were all older. They sounded good, but a little overpriced. That is a nightmare. I guess that's what happens when people think a name will sell anything...


----------



## Victorious25

Can I get on the list? I have Audio Technica ATH-AD700s as of 2 weeks ago, and love every minute of it.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


hmm... I've heard a few different SP amps and owned two different ones, but they were all older. They sounded good, but a little overpriced. That is a nightmare. I guess that's what happens when people think a name will sell anything...


I love my SP amp but that story is pretty ridiculous indeed. One thing I did not hear in the thread was how the SS1 sounded. I looked at the pictures but I did not know exactly what I was looking for. Sure, the transformers looked cheap but if they served their purpose, what was the problem.

Maybe Soloz can explain.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I love my SP amp but that story is pretty ridiculous indeed. One thing I did not hear in the thread was how the SS1 sounded. I looked at the pictures but I did not know exactly what I was looking for. Sure, the transformers looked cheap but if they served their purpose, what was the problem.

Maybe Soloz can explain.


You can hardly classify them as transformers, technically yes they are, but a pair of crap wallwarts does not amount to any sort of respectfully recognized transformer section. As Pars from HF and HC said, "it's about as skanky as you can get".

They aren't serving any purpose right now, the amp is not functioning, just as it has not been for the past half year. Mikhail has failed on every level of service possible with Icarium's amplifier, even on the edge of criminal activity (attempting to force payment without shipment of the amp, which was complete disregard of documented agreements, etc.).


----------



## Gollie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


You can hardly classify them as transformers, technically yes they are, but a pair of crap wallwarts does not amount to any sort of respectfully recognized transformer section. As Pars from HF and HC said, "it's about as skanky as you can get".

They aren't serving any purpose right now, the amp is not functioning, just as it has not been for the past half year. Mikhail has failed on every level of service possible with Icarium's amplifier, even on the edge of criminal activity (attempting to force payment without shipment of the amp, which was complete disregard of documented agreements, etc.).


Oh my


----------



## noname

wow... singlepower just ripped that dude of BAD.


----------



## Sgtbash

Yo guys, my Creative Fatal1ty Headphones seem to be getting quiter since i got them. is this the headphones or just me?


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, essentially the power supply consisted of a couple wallwarts, with a bit of additional regulation and that fed a battery, then to the amp. I didn't study the pics, but that's about what it looked like.

Honestly, I had problems following that mess...









I'll have to post a nudie shot of the latest amp I built for the newbs to compare.


----------



## newt111

yes you will


----------



## NFF

wooooot the dx is in and i am liking it.... for as long as i lisented to it atm 10min


----------



## 31337

I've got some ATH-A700s hooked into an X-FI Xtreme Music (with the PAX drivers) and listen to my FLACs via ASIO out in WinAmp.

Sign me up, Scotty!


----------



## soloz2

Alright, this is simpler as the Max has everything on one board and the amp uses a wallwart for the power source. But I left room for a transformer and a USB DAC to be mounted in there as well







.



















more pics in this post: http://www.overclock.net/5392165-post5813.html


----------



## gonX

Now, I know this is the headphones club... but anyone know of any good entry-level soundcard that has a just somewhat decent instrument and microphone input? I looked at the E-MU 0404, and I was going to get that, until I saw it was something in the range of $250, which I can't afford. I have about $100 right now, I can possibly push it to $150.

If anyone wants to send me stuff used, remember that I live in Denmark and shipping should be about $40.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Now, I know this is the headphones club... but anyone know of any good entry-level soundcard that has a just somewhat decent instrument and microphone input? I looked at the E-MU 0404, and I was going to get that, until I saw it was something in the range of $250, which I can't afford. I have about $100 right now, I can possibly push it to $150.

If anyone wants to send me stuff used, remember that I live in Denmark and shipping should be about $40.


If you can do without XLR inputs ... then just use a decent Creative or Auzentech card with adapters to the "Line in" mini jack ...

I've recorded with the likes of an EMU 0404 (straight in to XLR's) and also, much more and for many years, with a standard Creative card ... and I just used adpaters on my mic cables and guitars ... worked very very well. But I always used the "Line in" versus the "Mic In" as the Mic in on the soundcard was always too hot and sensitive of a signal ...

Also, you could check out the less expensive EMU 0202. It's 100 bucks at newegg and just lacks some of the inputs of the 0404 (also some different DAC/IC work internally): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-MU-_-29110007


----------



## gonX

Well I think I need this reworded. I recently installed Server 2003 to support the more than 4 gigs of RAM for 32-bit. And it works.

There's just one thing, my X-Fi doesn't work. I googled up some stuff and it seems that the X-Fi does not support OS'es with PAE enabled.

Auzentech you say? I'll take a look at it









*EDIT*

Also in regards to the 0202, I was looking at it but I never figured out what outputs and inputs it had.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Also in regards to the 0202, I was looking at it but I never figured out what outputs and inputs it had.


1 xlr input
1 1/4" input
headphone output
.etc.










Nice little box for the money.


----------



## s1rrah

For those that were interested in AKG701's ...

175.00 @ head-fi:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...8/#post5364899

pretty decent deal.

probably gone by now.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


For those that were interested in AKG701's ...

175.00 @ head-fi:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...8/#post5364899

pretty decent deal.

probably gone by now.


Yeah, sale is pending. Damn good deal though, too bad i wouldn't be willing to shell out the necessary amount to really power these babies.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


1 xlr input
1 1/4" input
headphone output
.etc.










Nice little box for the money.











That's now on my shopping list then







Do you know if it has ASIO support? Or at least Asio4All support.

*EDIT*

I found the answer by Googling, and the answer was yes!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's now on my shopping list then







Do you know if it has ASIO support? Or at least Asio4All support.

*EDIT*

I found the answer by Googling, and the answer was yes!










Yep, the full E-MU line has native ASIO.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Yep, the full E-MU line has native ASIO.










That's also what I found









I'll go pick it up tomorrow...


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's also what I found









I'll go pick it up tomorrow...


Nice! Joinin the big boys club







Kinda Hehe.


----------



## Aura

Everyone ok with me putting Jon's guide as a sticky?

It's done very well, if any thread needed it, it this was the one.


----------



## noname

I think it was an excellent idea, now we can just be like.. Its a sticky!


----------



## s1kat

I just picked up a pair of Sony MDR-V6s, my first pair of real headphones
I'm pretty excited


----------



## gonX

I ended up getting an E-MU TRACKER Pre instead of the 0202, as they didn't have the 0202 in stock. I paid $200 for it :/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I ended up getting an E-MU TRACKER Pre instead of the 0202, as they didn't have the 0202 in stock. I paid $200 for it :/

Looks pretty nice .. didn't know about that product ... def a step up from the 0202, eh?

Being a multi track recording guy, myself ... gotta love the dual XLR's ...

And the headphone amp-stage looks pretty potent at 22mW ...

May have to investigate a similar purchase myself in the near future ...

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Looks pretty nice .. didn't know about that product ... def a step up from the 0202, eh?

Being a multi track recording guy, myself ... gotta love the dual XLR's ...

And the headphone amp-stage looks pretty potent at 22mW ...

May have to investigate a similar purchase myself in the near future ...

Thanks for the heads up.

Personally, I'd spring for the 0404 - I don't know if it makes any sense given how much gear incorporates digital IO these days to buy a new interface that is limited only to USB. It sure is nice to be able to send AES from a mixer right into my interface when I need to do more than two tracks.


----------



## noname

I'd like to see a decent, yet inexpensive headphone amp that allows for dual XLR inputs (s1rrah







).


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
I'd like to see a decent, yet inexpensive headphone amp that allows for dual XLR inputs (s1rrah







).


you could always build a balanced cmoy!

I have seen balanced Millet Max's and balanced m^3


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Looks pretty nice .. didn't know about that product ... def a step up from the 0202, eh?

Being a multi track recording guy, myself ... gotta love the dual XLR's ...

And the headphone amp-stage looks pretty potent at 22mW ...

May have to investigate a similar purchase myself in the near future ...

Thanks for the heads up.

Yeah, 2 XLR inputs instead of 1, and 192kHz instead of 96 on the 0202. I could see some cool uses for the 2 XLR inputs


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you could always build a balanced cmoy!

I have seen balanced Millet Max's and balanced m^3









Haha yeah! Why don't i just burn a hole in my wallet? Actually, I'll just throw my wallet into the fireplace.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Haha yeah! Why don't i just burn a hole in my wallet? Actually, I'll just throw my wallet into the fireplace.









Ship it to me. I promise to dispose of it properly.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Haha yeah! Why don't i just burn a hole in my wallet? Actually, I'll just throw my wallet into the fireplace.










well it seems to reason that a balanced cmoy wouldn't cost much... likewise a balanced mini3 wouldn't cost that much either. You can build a mini3 for less than $100









on a side note for some reason I keep hitting edit instead of quote today.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well it seems to reason that a balanced cmoy wouldn't cost much... likewise a balanced mini3 wouldn't cost that much either. You can build a mini3 for less than $100









on a side note for some reason I keep hitting edit instead of quote today.









Oh? I might look into it then, i've been looking to get some Super.fi earbuds and a little cmoy and connect my ipod via a LOD cable...


----------



## H3||scr3am

get a balanced mini ^3 it'll serve better as a portable amp then a cmoy... least for the bigger cans.

also you could probably balance a millet max starving student if you really wanted...


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


get a balanced mini ^3 it'll serve better as a portable amp then a cmoy... least for the bigger cans.

also you could probably balance a millet max starving student if you really wanted...


alright thanks









I feel like a noob asking this, but what is balanced?


----------



## Azazel

Long answer: read these 4 pages 
http://www.headphone.com/products/pr...vs-unbalanced/

Short answer: balanced = more power/speed/clarity

It doesn't magically change the headphone into a better more expensive one. Balanced just enhances what is already there.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


alright thanks









I feel like a noob asking this, but what is balanced?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


Long answer: read these 4 pages 
http://www.headphone.com/products/pr...vs-unbalanced/

Short answer: balanced = more power/speed/clarity

It doesn't magically change the headphone into a better more expensive one. Balanced just enhances what is already there.



Actually... put most simply...

Balanced is a 4 channel amp.

Almost all headphone amps are really 2 channel amps with a passive ground channel. Left and Right are amplified and ground is passive.

Balanced amplifies both the positive and ground of each channel, so you have 4 channels. Since everything is 'the same' there is less distortion and you do have more gain. Typically, more reserve power which helps with dynamics as well.

You can also do something in-between. A 3 channel amp, or what is called a SE (Single Ended) with active ground.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


Long answer: read these 4 pages 
http://www.headphone.com/products/pr...vs-unbalanced/

Short answer: balanced = more power/speed/clarity

It doesn't magically change the headphone into a better more expensive one. Balanced just enhances what is already there.


Thanks







+rep

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Actually... put most simply...

Balanced is a 4 channel amp.

Almost all headphone amps are really 2 channel amps with a passive ground channel. Left and Right are amplified and ground is passive.

Balanced amplifies both the positive and ground of each channel, so you have 4 channels. Since everything is 'the same' there is less distortion and you do have more gain. Typically, more reserve power which helps with dynamics as well.

You can also do something in-between. A 3 channel amp, or what is called a SE (Single Ended) with active ground.


good stuff, yet more of an initiative to get crackin on reading those soldering guides and getting one (so i can skiing ninja 'it').

Thanks again


----------



## Adrienspawn

I bought this amp but don't hear a difference on my K-66's. Haven't tried them on the HD600s yet though.

This normal? I might not have the ear for it but hopefully the 600s will benefit more from it. Also maybe I don't have the right balance of output and boost. Right now I have the source at 100% and the amp at minimum. The source is an Archos 5 btw, and the files are all FLAC. (I've got a Fiio E5 on the way because it's more portable.)


----------



## Aura

Central IL Meet - March 14th. Be there or be square... or something like that.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


I bought this amp but don't hear a difference on my K-66's. Haven't tried them on the HD600s yet though.

This normal? I might not have the ear for it but hopefully the 600s will benefit more from it. Also maybe I don't have the right balance of output and boost. Right now I have the source at 100% and the amp at minimum. The source is an Archos 5 btw, and the files are all FLAC. (I've got a Fiio E5 on the way because it's more portable.)


It's time for you to buy a DAC


----------



## soloz2

Current configuration of speaker 'stands'

Office:
3/8" thick Granite tile with a cork pad underneath.
Auralex Mopads on top of the granite
Onix Ref 1's on top of the Mopads









Living room.
1" thick granite slab
thin cork layer
3/8" thick granite
av123 ELT535T's on top of the granite.

The Granite helped give the highs a bit more articulation in the ultra highs and soundstage is a bit more 'airy'

Next step: Manufacture outriggers for the ELT525T's. 
AKA a DIY version of these: http://www.loudspeakerstands.com/index.html
The new brass spikes will be here tomorrow. I already have 4 12" lengths of 1 1/2" wide, 1/4" thick aluminum, primer and paint. I'll drill the aluminum to custom fit the ELT's and tap the holes on the ends for the brass spikes to thread into. I'll put 1/6" cork on the finished aluminum to dampen any vibrations between the aluminum and the bottom of the speakers. They will be firmly held in place by 2 bolts each.









Then mod my Gizmo.

Then, replace Gizmo with a power amp for ref 1's.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Current configuration of speaker 'stands'

Office:
3/8" thick Granite tile with a cork pad underneath.
Auralex Mopads on top of the granite
Onix Ref 1's on top of the Mopads









Living room.
1" thick granite slab
thin cork layer
3/8" thick granite
av123 ELT535T's on top of the granite.

The Granite helped give the highs a bit more articulation in the ultra highs and soundstage is a bit more 'airy'

Next step: Manufacture outriggers for the ELT525T's. 
AKA a DIY version of these: http://www.loudspeakerstands.com/index.html
The new brass spikes will be here tomorrow. I already have 4 12" lengths of 1 1/2" wide, 1/4" thick aluminum, primer and paint. I'll drill the aluminum to custom fit the ELT's and tap the holes on the ends for the brass spikes to thread into. I'll put 1/6" cork on the finished aluminum to dampen any vibrations between the aluminum and the bottom of the speakers. They will be firmly held in place by 2 bolts each.









Then mod my Gizmo.

Then, replace Gizmo with a power amp for ref 1's.


















You wouldn't happen to know how to mod the gizmo to competely turn it off? Every night i have to put something over it because the flash is way too annoying.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*









You wouldn't happen to know how to mod the gizmo to competely turn it off? Every night i have to put something over it because the flash is way too annoying.


umm... not at the moment.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Then, replace Gizmo with a power amp for ref 1's.










Still looking at Odyssey? Check out D-Sonic as well, they have really hefty power amps with a ton of value.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


umm... not at the moment.


I was kidding.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Still looking at Odyssey? Check out D-Sonic as well, they have really hefty power amps with a ton of value.


I'm going back and forth between a pair of Monarchy SM-70 Pro's and the Odyssey Stratos. I'm leaning towards the Monarchy amps as I can get one sooner and then add a second later... and I can run them balanced if I want to. My next headphone amp will likely be balanced. The only reason I don't have one now is that I have yet to have both a balanced DAC and amp at the same time.


----------



## soloz2

the bass seems to be a bit tighter on my Ref 1's as well. Great $11 tweak


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adrienspawn*


I bought this amp but don't hear a difference on my K-66's. Haven't tried them on the HD600s yet though.

This normal? I might not have the ear for it but hopefully the 600s will benefit more from it. Also maybe I don't have the right balance of output and boost. Right now I have the source at 100% and the amp at minimum. The source is an Archos 5 btw, and the files are all FLAC. (I've got a Fiio E5 on the way because it's more portable.)



You bought a cheap portable amp from ebay. You're not going to be getting anything spectacular from it.

Hell, it's probably a Cmoy dressed up in a nice enclosure...


----------



## NFF

anybody know any good turntables for under 130cad shipped? i am going to be useing it for riping to digital for ppl. (most likely in 96k/24b or higher) so know where i can find a decent one in canada for my budget.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


anybody know any good turntables for under 130cad shipped? i am going to be useing it for riping to digital for ppl. (most likely in 96k/24b or higher) so know where i can find a decent one in canada for my budget.


rofl... your best bet is this http://www.project-audio.com/main.php?prod=debutphusb

not exactly in your budget, but I wouldn't buy anything cheaper... I wouldn't even buy a table or a phono stage for your total budget... you need to save up.


----------



## NFF

what about a technics sl-23 with a shure sps40 cartridge?

i am not looking for a usb one just one so i can input it into my soundcard to record..... would i need a preamp for that?


----------



## soloz2

well in that case your options open up, but not really anything I'd recommend for less. You would still need a phono pre or at the very least a step-up transformer before you input into your sound card. USB is still your best bet. Project makes a nice USB phono pre. Bellari makes a good one as well http://www.elusivedisc.com/prodinfo.asp?number=MHVP530
or the Project one
http://www.project-audio.com/main.ph...=boxes&lang=en

for a table look for the entry level tables:
http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...34907318a836a7
http://www.project-audio.com/main.ph...tables&lang=en

I might be inclined to sell mine as I haven't used it much lately... but I'd have to get a good offer and It's likely to be above your budget







It's a vintage Ariston Audio RD11E


----------



## NFF

it dosent have to be new. 
http://cgi.ebay.ca/TECHNICS-TURNTABL...3A1|240%3A1318

would that be decent.? 
ill worry about the phono later.


----------



## noname

Nff,

Get this








http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/ele/978011479.html


----------



## NFF

um like x5 my budget thanks.....


----------



## NFF

wow i just bought 11 cd's for $12 lol


----------



## s1rrah

GS1000's due this Friday.










(yay)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


GS1000's due this Friday.










(yay)


showoff! 

I have an APC H15 that should be shipping soon. I decided to give it a try. See if it's any better than my OneAC units. Also will be interesting to see if it bests one of these:http://www.monstercable.com/productdisplay.asp?pin=3260


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t amp is at the border being processed through customs







can't wait


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


GS1000's due this Friday.










(yay)


I am jealous.

Thread has been sticky'd







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Yes this thread deserved a sticky all along







great choice


----------



## Chipp

Any of you gents know of a decent audio source selector (or heck, a basic preamp without 36,000 functions would be cool, too







) Kit, schematic, or prebuilt does not matter to me. Basically, I need to be able to take several RCA inputs and send one at a time out to a single RCA output.

I'm using a dedicated power amp in my speaker rig now but it is a hassle to switch back and forth between the CDP, 0404, and tuner depending on which I want to listen to. I had though of just using a simple 6-input selector, but apparently those can cause some nastly popping if not accompanied with proper make-before-break circuitry.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Any of you gents know of a decent audio source selector (or heck, a basic preamp without 36,000 functions would be cool, too







) Kit, schematic, or prebuilt does not matter to me. Basically, I need to be able to take several RCA inputs and send one at a time out to a single RCA output.

I'm using a dedicated power amp in my speaker rig now but it is a hassle to switch back and forth between the CDP, 0404, and tuner depending on which I want to listen to. I had though of just using a simple 6-input selector, but apparently those can cause some nastly popping if not accompanied with proper make-before-break circuitry.


TCA Darwin


----------



## Mconline

First off Id like to say Hello to everyone on overclock.net cuz this is my first (second now)post








Second of all Id like to say that as soon as i found these forums i fell in love with practically every section.
Third Id like some advice for set of good headphones for lets say 70% music listening 30% gaming. I listen to pretty much everything but right now more into Nine Inch Nails and Trance (such as Trance Around The World & A state of trance internet radio episodes) and i listen to basically every genre of music you could think of so Im looking for something that is good all around. What worries me most is muffled bass cuz a lot of people tell me alot of headphones have hard time with bass. Then again i would like really good high's as well; I know i am being a tad picky







.
My price range would be up to 160$. My sound card is the Auzentech Prelude and my speakers are (i know its irrelevant) the z5500 but yea cant be thumping those past 9pm.

Thx for any replies ^^

Basically i copied this from another thread cuz i was linked to here and told to post here, so jah.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mconline*


First off Id like to say Hello to everyone on overclock.net cuz this is my first (second now)post








Second of all Id like to say that as soon as i found these forums i fell in love with practically every section.
Third Id like some advice for set of good headphones for lets say 70% music listening 30% gaming. I listen to pretty much everything but right now more into Nine Inch Nails and Trance (such as Trance Around The World & A state of trance internet radio episodes) and i listen to basically every genre of music you could think of so Im looking for something that is good all around. What worries me most is muffled bass cuz a lot of people tell me alot of headphones have hard time with bass. Then again i would like really good high's as well; I know i am being a tad picky







.
My price range would be up to 160$. My sound card is the Auzentech Prelude and my speakers are (i know its irrelevant) the z5500 but yea cant be thumping those past 9pm.

Thx for any replies ^^

Basically i copied this from another thread cuz i was linked to here and told to post here, so jah.



you are in good hands









say







to your wallet...you've found the darkside


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mconline*


First off Id like to say Hello to everyone on overclock.net cuz this is my first (second now)post








Second of all Id like to say that as soon as i found these forums i fell in love with practically every section.
Third Id like some advice for set of good headphones for lets say 70% music listening 30% gaming. I listen to pretty much everything but right now more into Nine Inch Nails and Trance (such as Trance Around The World & A state of trance internet radio episodes) and i listen to basically every genre of music you could think of so Im looking for something that is good all around. What worries me most is muffled bass cuz a lot of people tell me alot of headphones have hard time with bass. Then again i would like really good high's as well; I know i am being a tad picky







.
My price range would be up to 160$. My sound card is the Auzentech Prelude and my speakers are (i know its irrelevant) the z5500 but yea cant be thumping those past 9pm.

Thx for any replies ^^

Basically i copied this from another thread cuz i was linked to here and told to post here, so jah.


I would go for some used Sennheiser HD580's ... without looking back.

Great all arounder for music and damn respectable for gaming as well ... you'd want some sort of amp, though to get the most out of them so that might put you out of budget ... perhaps some others can suggest some easier driven cans in your range that will work with the Prelude ...

Perhaps something from the Audiotechnica family, you all?

Good luck ... you'll get a bunch more tips.

And welcome to OCN.


----------



## SnickieX

I guess I could join, I have a set of Pioneer SE-L40's. (As in a pair, as in one speaker for the left, one for the right, with a circular rod connecting them, sitting on my head right now.)

If anybody could find me a manual or something like that for these, or give me some info about what they'd be good to play, I'd appreciate it.

Oh, and where I could find an adapter to make the big plug into a little plug (I.E. Surround sound plug into a walkman) would be very much appreciated.

These actually aren't bad at All when it comes to bass. The highs leave a little bit to be desired, though, but not much at all.

What is it w/ old stuff? It lasts forever, I'm playing Untouched and these things are fairly loud and I hear no distortion Whatsoever! I can't hear my Vantec Tornado full blast anymore. Now it's Drop it like it's Hot and I feel like I have a subwoofer on each ear. The highs or whatever are bad in this song. Baaad.

Just found a old 1972 school campus paper in .PDF format, there's an ad for these things Ad is like 2nd or third page down. October 12th, 1972. Jeez.

Pics of 'em


----------



## H3||scr3am

@ Mconline : my suggestion would be to get some Beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80s, they're great in terms of bass, and are really rock solid performers, not to mention they're within your price range... but some other options to consider may include some ATH- A700s enclosed, with great bass, and great comfort, pretty balanced from what I hear, but no personal experience...

@ SnickieX : as far as an adapter from 1/4" to 1/8" goes u can pick on up at any local electronics shop (radioshack, circuit city, best buy, walmart, future shop, what ever) and failing that you can look around at guitar shops...


----------



## Mconline

What are your views of the Sennheiser HD555 i saw the review on this site and theyre said to be pretty good but for all around what do you think? Im looking at the choices you show me they look awesome but I hear some very decent sayings everywhere about sennheiser.


----------



## wigseryc

HD555's are great. I enjoy them throroughly.


----------



## Mconline

When you say that if I should get an amp if I get HD555 what would you be referring to. Yes i am noob


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mconline*


When you say that if I should get an amp if I get HD555 what would you be referring to. Yes i am noob










HD555's are great starter headphones. I would go for the HD595's if you could squeeze them in your budget.

by amp, something like this will pair nicely:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Little-Dot-MK-2-...3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Mconline

Assuming i go for HD595 would there be major difference if I got amp. Cuz i thought all id need would be decend sound card, and with prelude i assumed that out of it. But maybe im just not grasping concept of amp?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mconline*


Assuming i go for HD595 would there be major difference if I got amp. Cuz i thought all id need would be decend sound card, and with prelude i assumed that out of it. But maybe im just not grasping concept of amp?


think of headphones like tiny speakers. Now, you couldn't drive the speakers with the signal that comes from your CD player could you? No, you need an amp.


----------



## mahtareika

I have a new addition to my growing collection, Dennon D5000's. I haven't quite finished them yet.... Needed a break. I'll post finished pics tomorrow.


----------



## mentholmoose

I'll join this club. I've got a pair of Grado SR-125's. A quick question though: is the burn in time for them long? Right now they seem very bright. Also, is an amp required for them? The sound seems fine without, but these are my first high-quality headphones, so I'm not quite sure how good they can be.


----------



## H3||scr3am

w00t, got something int he mail yesterday from Soloz Audio... Can't wait to fire it up and see what it sounds like







soooooo excited







too bad I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours lol.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


w00t, got something int he mail yesterday from Soloz Audio... Can't wait to fire it up and see what it sounds like







soooooo excited







too bad I'm stuck at work for 2 more hours lol.


My little iPhone package tracking app shows a little check mark next to your name and the word Delivered! underneath.

That was quicker than expected. I was going to splurge for faster shipping, but it was more than double and I didn't have enough in my PP acct. Glad to see it worked out


----------



## H3||scr3am

yeah now if only you sent me the manuals on how to BIAS and what the inputs/outputs were...









EDIT: OMG DT770 Pro 80s + my new MM = AMAZING







PICS TO COME









PIX:








some of my cans with my new Millet Max, thanks Soloz
















A full overview of my setup including flanking stereo Speakers
















Single AV123 XLS Encore on stand
















more focused overview of my setup, pimping, I know
















I should crank my sub more to shake that dust off
















Tubes are a glowing, beats are a pumping

























mmmm glowing luminescence


----------



## soloz2

@H3||scr3am Everything is already biased, but you're right I forgot to send you the instructions for future tube rolling!







edit: you have an email!
The back panel should be fairly self explanatory... the single pair of jacks is the input, the two pairs are outputs... and then the power jack


----------



## s1rrah

In case anyone is interested ...

Grado 15 headphone extension and 1/4 to 1/8 inch adapter for 25 bucks:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...dapter-407712/

...

I've got two sets since picking up the GS1000's and am selling the new ones.

If a club member makes a claim, I'll withhold for such ... otherwise, first come, first serve.

.joel


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I've got two sets since picking up the GS1000's and am selling the new ones.


Umm yeah, I'm gonna need to see some pics of that GS1000 asap. Along with impressions, yo.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Umm yeah, I'm gonna need to see some pics of that GS1000 asap. Along with impressions, yo.











They are indeed in quite beautiful/mint condition as the seller claimed.

He'd only put 20 hours max on them so I'm giving them a good 200 hours of burn in before spending any time with them.

Right out of the box, though ... very interesting! Soundstage that is easily 2x that of the Stax rig, bit recessed in the mids, highs quite lovely sounding, not fatiguing but definitely a bit high in the overall mix as I've read regarding non-broke-in GS1000's ... and the bass is damn remarkable already ... huge, deep and uber extended. Twice the extension of the RS1's bass but definitely noticeable as a close cousin ...

I'm hoping 200 to 300 hours of playtime will bring the mids out a bit and bring the highs a bit more in line with the rest of the mix ...

I can already see, though, that they could be serious reference headphones for classical and other types of music that loves a giant sound stage with very analytical/articulate imaging ...

More later ...

...

I'll post some pics later tonight when I'm giving them an hour break from the burn-in ...


----------



## s1rrah

Even though they aren't broken in yet ... meaning there's no way that I can mention a formal and decided opinion on the sonics ...

But, what I can say, however ...

Is that these are, without a doubt, the most comfortable headphones I've ever worn:

...










...










...

And also ...

They have the most insane soundstage I've ever heard.

I'll do an appropriate write up in a week or two after I break the 200 to 300 hour mark.


----------



## NFF

amazing cans man. i too are pending on a purchase.... not going to say what it is but you'l be suprised.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmm, they look glorious







want to sell me your Havana? with the Benedix tube, please







I really want one now...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


mmmm, they look glorious







want to sell me your Havana? with the Benedix tube, please







I really want one now...


For now ... I can't imagine ever selling the Havana ... it's such a fine sounding bit of work.

A couple of days ago I spent like an hour testing my Stax rig when being fed by the Havana vs. being fed direct out from my Prelude ...

And man ... the prelude was just so disgusting sounding. I really couldn't believe it. Hard, brittle ... edgy and all discumbobulated ...

The Stax system really suffered when in line with the sound card; the difference is also apparent with my Grados but not nearly as glaring as with the Stax. I have no idea why this is since I personally feel the Grados are a bit more detailed than the Stax ... but still ... the Stax are way less forgiving when it comes to the source ...

The Havana is a winner, for sure, though ... if you get a chance to check one out, do so.


----------



## rush340

Beautiful headphones.


----------



## Azazel

Dammit S1rrah you are feeding my upgrade bug pixy sticks!


----------



## NFF

whats a decent cable for reterminateing a headphone... $50 or so dollars. is my budget.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


whats a decent cable for reterminateing a headphone... $50 or so dollars. is my budget.


soloz does some hella nice work for a reasonable price - I would drop him a note and see if he might be able to work something out for your cans.


----------



## NFF

i guess i will... but from what i seen on his site the cables are a little out of my price range.. i guess i will pm him tho.


----------



## newt111

I can't wait until I get my PC upgrade sorted...then I can start my audiophile journey. sigh.

my Asus kicking the bucket was really bad timing. I was ready to get a Prelude and then build a cheap amp and get some better cans...


----------



## Aura

Thanks Joel, big congrats on the GS. I think I've already expressed how fine of a headphone it can be at times, with Meridian G08 + TTVJ 307A it was pretty nuts (but again, Luxman stole the show in that room







).

Good news for me, I'm back home for the weekend and currently have my 580's running out of the full rig once again. The Cicadas were taking care of business until my parents hit the sack; always a melancholic feeling when I have to disconnect from the speaker posts.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Thanks Joel, big congrats on the GS. I think I've already expressed how fine of a headphone it can be at times, with Meridian G08 + TTVJ 307A it was pretty nuts (but again, Luxman stole the show in that room







).

Good news for me, I'm back home for the weekend and currently have my 580's running out of the full rig once again. The Cicadas were taking care of business until my parents hit the sack; always a melancholic feeling when I have to disconnect from the speaker posts.

If I could immediately trade my Stax rig and my Stello HP100 for a Lux ... I think I just might do it.

Oh, anyway ... future reference and all.










I seriously considered the Luxman amp but my lack of current desktop space made me consider other options.

May have one in front of me before it's all over, though ...


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
Dammit S1rrah you are feeding my upgrade bug pixy sticks!









Until you see the price.


----------



## shedokan

SteelSeries 4H + X-Fi XtremeAudio


----------



## Niko-Time

soundstage...on a pair of grados?

the world is indeed a crazy place.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
soundstage...on a pair of grados?

the world is indeed a crazy place.


not on the SR series









My next upgrade has long been planned to be a pair of vintage RS1's... but the prices are just stupid. since the new HD800's are over $1k I'm waiting for a while... But I was thinking yesterday that maybe I'll start looking into k702's. I currently have a pair of k271's taht are good headphones, but I don't like them better than my other cans... the only reason I keep them is because they have the mini-XLR connector and it's just nice to have a pair around... but the new k702's have the same connector... got me thinking I might sell them and get a pair of cans I'd actually use







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
not on the SR series









The "RS" series has some semblance of sound stage ... but nothing even remotely like the GS1000's ...

That said ...

If things don't change post break-in ... then there will be/are some things I much prefer about the more narrow sounding RS series than the GS ...

But that's a very premature comment as the GS only have about 50 hours on them at this point and everything I've read seems to indicate they need a gazillion hours break in ...

But the sound stage is not debatable with the GS1000's ...

It's of the Gigantor(tm) variety ... even very handily trouncing my Stax rig ...

But for sheer enjoyment/sonics ... I'm still in the RS1 camp ...

I hope that changes with time, though as I'd love to keep both of these fine arse wood cans ...


----------



## Aura

Yo brethren, I just noticed a Parasound D/AC 1100 up for sale on HF.

I dunno, for his asking you're not likely to find another source shy of $1,000+ that will have the internal design (PCM63, best DAC evar, overbuilt beyond belief) and flat-out quality that this unit can offer. If anyone's looking for a DAC right now, this is the one.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Bah I'm looking for a great DAC but I'm stuck on the Tubular design of the Havana from MHDT... mmmmmm goodness


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yo brethren, I just noticed a Parasound D/AC 1100 up for sale on HF.

I dunno, for his asking you're not likely to find another source shy of $1,000+ that will have the internal design (PCM63, best DAC evar, overbuilt beyond belief) and flat-out quality that this unit can offer. If anyone's looking for a DAC right now, this is the one.












wow 370$, not bad


----------



## H3||scr3am

yeah and then add another $25 for an iron lung powercord and a bluejeans optical cable, great deal


----------



## soloz2

Hmm... would be interesting to pick that up and see if the Opus or Parasound is better... no funds though









did my taxes yesterday and my accountant told me I needed to upgrade my Quickbooks...


----------



## JTD92

I have a HD201


----------



## Aura

So yeah... nevermind that Parasound guys, I just bought it







.

Not completely for myself though, another club member is going to be a benefactor of this purchase.


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, nice catch Aura







I want to make the move on a Havana some day, but the GF and I need a new bed first, and I still want a bigscreen TV... oh man why am I such a consumer whore...


----------



## Shingetsu

so i've been out and about lately and am having trouble finding a good pair of K501s in the States. Any body know where i can get a pair in good condition?

Preferably the non bass light version.

Yes, I've checked head-fi 1000 times to no avail. Just wondering if any OC members here would have any other places.

Thanks again.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


So yeah... nevermind that Parasound guys, I just bought it







.

Not completely for myself though, another club member is going to be a benefactor of this purchase.


congrats, friend ...

Now tell me when you and this "club member" are getting together for a listen so I can fly out to join you ...










Halfway serious but I'll take your word for it if I can't make it ...

...

BTW: the GS1000's are getting better and better. They weren't kidding when they (various reviewers) said it would be a rocky ride during the break-in period ... I swear, I've never felt so discombobulated! ... going on 100 hours now and they've def got split personalities ...

More later ...










__OH Yeah! ___

Have you all been following the head-fi drama around the HD800 cans?

I haven't had so much fun with a thread since getting my ass handed to me over at Head-case ...

LMAo.!!

...

Here's what I think of all the Hype(tm):

...










...

Yes .. hype aside .. they *do* look like UltraMan!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


so i've been out and about lately and am having trouble finding a good pair of K501s in the States. Any body know where i can get a pair in good condition?

Preferably the non bass light version.

Yes, I've checked head-fi 1000 times to no avail. Just wondering if any OC members here would have any other places.

Thanks again.


tried headcase, audiogon, what about craigslist and kijiji? ebay?


----------



## Shingetsu

hmm headcase, and kijiji no. should head over. thnx


----------



## H3||scr3am

no problem, only hope they help...


----------



## soloz2

@Shingetsu I've looked a few times for a good deal on k501's. Still kicking myself for not buying a pair when they were on closeout.

@Aura... You're going to have to tell me more than that!

@s1rrah yes, yes I have been somewhat following the HD800's but not on head-fi but the other forum, naturally. I'd like to hear a pair of GS1000's someday. From what I've read they aren't exactly what I'm looking for though so I haven't made too much of an effort.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
@Aura... You're going to have to tell me more than that!

Lol, it's up to the other party to do as he sees fit







.

~~~

I took some pics over the weekend, which was the first time in a little over three weeks that I was home, and thus able to listen to my main rig. Joel - I finally got a solid Moth logo shot for ya bud, I know how much you like the styling:





































~~~

I got back to school last night, and after getting really agitated with goddamned microphonic tubes on my LD I decided to go a little nutso with my isolators







-



















Yeah, those aren't stock feet...


----------



## Namrac

The stock feet on LDs suck, though my MKII never had any problems because it wasn't really very microphonic.

The Ken-Rad VT231 tube in the MPX3, on the other hand...


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol nice mod there Aura, as long as it sounds better right


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol nice mod there Aura, as long as it sounds better right









Actually, stupid me forgot to bring a power cable back to school for the LD (I had taken all mine back home with my source stuff), so I won't be able to determine whether or not this isolation will have helped for a few more days.

I've never heard microphonics quite like this before - the 2 front driver tubes have a high pitched ring to them that is really agitating. I'm considering e-mailing David from LD to see if he has a source for these tubes. They barely cost anything so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Actually, stupid me forgot to bring a power cable back to school for the LD (I had taken all mine back home with my source stuff), so I won't be able to determine whether or not this isolation will have helped for a few more days.

I've never heard microphonics quite like this before - the 2 front driver tubes have a high pitched ring to them that is really agitating. I'm considering e-mailing David from LD to see if he has a source for these tubes. They barely cost anything so that wouldn't be an issue.

The 1J96s in my MSHH do a very simmer thing - drives me crazy.


----------



## Mconline

Count me in I gots my HD555 headphones...i find them awesomness


----------



## mahtareika

Music at the office just got a lot nicer. I finished up the MarkL mod on my D5000's and today I got an AMP that really makes them sing. I'm taking this set-up on a four day trip this week and hope to burn them in.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

thet grado amps looks really nice, how do they sound tho?


----------



## mahtareika

I was a little worried about the match, but, the amp seems very well suited with the headphones. The headphones have less than 20 hours though. I'm loading up my Cowon A2 with my favorate music to play on this weeks trip and should have a better impression to give next week.


----------



## Mconline

Anyone have an idea how i should configure HD555's with Auzentech XI-FI prelude card?, right now i have them running in the same config as for my z5500 which i took from here

However i have the "Optimize for Headphone output" button checked. And i have CMSS 3d turned on. I am liking the quality and im gona keep messing around with it see whats best but just want to know if others have the same similar configuration and how they configured it.


----------



## S2kphile

Please add these headphones to my name. Audio Technica ATH-AD700 & Denon AH-D2000.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Actually, stupid me forgot to bring a power cable back to school for the LD (I had taken all mine back home with my source stuff), so I won't be able to determine whether or not this isolation will have helped for a few more days.

I've never heard microphonics quite like this before - the 2 front driver tubes have a high pitched ring to them that is really agitating. I'm considering e-mailing David from LD to see if he has a source for these tubes. They barely cost anything so that wouldn't be an issue.

tried tube dampeners?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mconline* 
Anyone have an idea how i should configure HD555's with Auzentech XI-FI prelude card?, right now i have them running in the same config as for my z5500 which i took from here

However i have the "Optimize for Headphone output" button checked. And i have CMSS 3d turned on. I am liking the quality and im gona keep messing around with it see whats best but just want to know if others have the same similar configuration and how they configured it.

good for games. for music turn everything off and use audio creation mode


----------



## NFF

woot for geting paypall to work so in about a week and a half i will be makeing a couple purchases. you will just have to wait and see what they are. you'l be suprised i know that.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
woot for geting paypall to work so in about a week and a half i will be makeing a couple purchases. you will just have to wait and see what they are. you'l be suprised i know that.











?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 









?










hmm the shape is similar but theirs some differences you'l see hopefully by the end of the month


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
@Shingetsu I've looked a few times for a good deal on k501's. Still kicking myself for not buying a pair when they were on closeout.


Yeah turns out NO ONE HAS A PAIR! well in the states atleast.

I ended up getting a pair of mint 601s for a really good price. Same price i was going to pay for the 501s.

Now just need to find some where to buy a 5ft cardas cable for my HD580. 10 is too long for my needs.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shingetsu* 
Now just need to find some where to buy a 5ft cardas cable for my HD580. 10 is too long for my needs.

now, that I CAN help with!


----------



## soloz2

looks like I could really use to come up with some spare cash. I may be putting my mint condition Grado SR225's with custom rosewood cups made by non-other than Aura up for grabs soon at a good price.


----------



## NFF

.... tempting but i gota go to panarama


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
looks like I could really use to come up with some spare cash. I may be putting my mint condition Grado SR225's with custom rosewood cups made by non-other than Aura up for grabs soon at a good price.

Jacob, feel free to use these for any FS thread on any site:


----------



## soloz2

thanks much!

we'll see. I'd rather not sell until I can afford an upgrade. Just have a few 'unexpected' business expenses including a necessary upgrade to quickbooks pro according to my tax lady. And it'll make my life easier in the long run.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
thanks much!

we'll see. I'd rather not sell until I can afford an upgrade. Just have a few 'unexpected' business expenses including a necessary upgrade to quickbooks pro according to my tax lady. And it'll make my life easier in the long run.

It'll be worth it no doubt, Quickbooks is such a life saver for the small guys out there, where keeping track of everything is just as much a necessity as any larger corporation yet even more conflicting with your day job, family, what-have-you.

Beats the cubicle my friend, that's all I have to say.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
It'll be worth it no doubt, Quickbooks is such a life saver for the small guys out there, where keeping track of everything is just as much a necessity as any larger corporation yet even more conflicting with your day job, family, what-have-you.

Beats the cubicle my friend, that's all I have to say.

oh, I already use quickbooks... just been using simple start. I missed the $30 sale on pro last month, but have been getting by with the 'basic' version for way too long. It's been coming, just didn't want to shell out the $$ I guess.


----------



## s1rrah

I'm going into Grado withdrawals.

My dynamic rig has been stored off site for three days and it's killing me.

My particular street is under siege in the way of burglaries (8 houses in the past year) and I've winnowed my on-site gear down to just my Stax since my immediate two neighbors were hit in the past three weeks.

And even though the Stax is very enjoyable (actually, it's the best all-around/general purpose listener that I have) ... there's just something about the Grado sound that really makes one miss them when they are not around.










Oh well ...

We're getting an alarm system and home owners insurance in the next two weeks so I'll be able to bring it all back soon ...


----------



## H3||scr3am

Soloz, if those go up for sale, I'd love an estimate on what you're looking for with Shipping to me... rather you didn't have to sell them, but I'm interested if the need arises


----------



## Namrac

Glad to hear you're keeping things safe, s1rrah. If something does wind up getting stolen, just let us know, we'll serve up some Headphone Club vigilante justice.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

it definitely wasn't me attempting to get a pair of GS1000s


----------



## Aura

Damn Joel, best wishes for you in the coming week/s brother.

Here's a big congrats to the entire club, we reached 6,000 posts earlier today. I just want to say that regardless of how much this section ends up expanding or how much progression we see in the Speaker Club, OCNHC will always be the place that started everything for most of us here, including myself. And that's something pretty special if you ask me.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Damn Joel, best wishes for you in the coming week/s brother.

Here's a big congrats to the entire club, we reached 6,000 posts earlier today. I just want to say that regardless of how much this section ends up expanding or how much progression we see in the Speaker Club, OCNHC will always be the place that started everything for most of us here, including myself. And that's something pretty special if you ask me.


----------



## phospholipid

If someone stole anypart of your rig joel, let me know.
I got fam in Texas. They don't mess around :O


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmm, just bought them NOS for my Millet Max







I just love the fact that they're Benedix









cost me $15 USD


----------



## Aura

Cleartops are yummy.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yes, especially with a shining blue LED glowing through them


----------



## phospholipid

might want to clean the connections with a little rubbing alcohol on those tubes my find :]


----------



## default501x

could you add these to my name please?
Psyko 5.1 gaming headphones
Sennheiser HD515
thanks


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
might want to clean the connections with a little rubbing alcohol on those tubes my find :]

will do







thanks for the tip... I'm going to have to learn how to rebias the entire amp when I put them in first...


----------



## Murderous Moppet

I'm in love with my HD555's. Add me to the list please!


----------



## Turnoz

you can add that I now own HD555s


----------



## *_*

i would like to know the diffrence between ATH A700 and Technics' 1200


----------



## H3||scr3am

Uhoh, I've been surfing the net again looking at more audio gear... I feel an MHDT Havana coming up sometime soon... and a Bendix 6385 too, for it... thats like $1k...


----------



## newt111

check this

has anybody listened to them yet?


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Uhoh, I've been surfing the net again looking at more audio gear... I feel an MHDT Havana coming up sometime soon... and a Bendix 6385 too, for it... thats like $1k...

I got a Paradisea+ and a Paradisea 3 at my house collecting dust.

I'm going to hold on to the Bendix since they are so hard to find.


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
yes, especially with a shining blue LED glowing through them









Meh, I like my orange LEDs better.


----------



## soloz2

I like no LED's pure tube glow







I hid the tubes in my max though... not as fun to look at... but it looks more 'professional' I think.

once I get some funds I'll build a couple miniMaxs' though.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I got a Paradisea+ and a Paradisea 3 at my house collecting dust.

I'm going to hold on to the Bendix since they are so hard to find.









Hmm how much are you offering


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I like no LED's pure tube glow







I hid the tubes in my max though... not as fun to look at... but it looks more 'professional' I think.

once I get some funds I'll build a couple miniMaxs' though.

I quite love the professional look and styling of the Millet Max you made me thanks







very well made









Gollie: if you ever want to sell the redbank6385, let me know







I could use a great deal on it


----------



## mgrman

You can add me to the list,
Audio Technica ATH-AD700's


----------



## boulevark

May I................?
Headphones are Defender ..... don't remember any more. Got them for free. One of the wires is taped on them








But work fine. A model might be in my sig.


----------



## gonX

Has anyone ever thought of putting stuff like Dynamat inside HD595's? We're having people working on our house so I need something that at least silences the outside of the house. Some of you probably think it's an incarnation to the devil to do such things, but I do unfortunately not have enough money to buy a pair of DT700's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Has anyone ever thought of putting stuff like Dynamat inside HD595's? We're having people working on our house so I need something that at least silences the outside of the house. Some of you probably think it's an incarnation to the devil to do such things, but I do unfortunately not have enough money to buy a pair of DT700's.

By all means, try anything ... it's the way great things are discovered, afterall ...










But that said ...

I've never heard a headphone designed as an "open" headphone and which sounds good once closed. Hasn't happened ...

I have no idea why this is ... but it is ...


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
By all means, try anything ... it's the way great things are discovered, afterall ...










But that said ...

I've never heard a headphone designed as an "open" headphone and which sounds good once closed. Hasn't happened ...

I have no idea why this is ... but it is ...

Your post is a bit unclear... are you saying you've never heard a closed headphone that was designed to be open, or you never heard one that sounded good?









Because I would hate to spend 20-30 bucks on sound isolation just to find out that my sound just really went crappy.

*EDIT*

How about dismantling/whatever the HD595's? I tried looking in the box, but the instructions were a bit unclear. It doesn't feel right when I try to do it. NVM figured it out


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Your post is a bit unclear... are you saying you've never heard a closed headphone that was designed to be open, or you never heard one that sounded good?









Because I would hate to spend 20-30 bucks on sound isolation just to find out that my sound just really went crappy.

*EDIT*

How about dismantling/whatever the HD595's? I tried looking in the box, but the instructions were a bit unclear. It doesn't feel right when I try to do it. NVM figured it out

Sorry for the mis communication ...

I mean to say, I've never heard a pair of headphones that were designed to be "open cans" ... that is ... the backs open, like the 595's, the HD600's, the Grado RS1's, etc. ...

That sounded good or even decent once closing the backs (via a cupped hand or even dynamat or otherwise) ... they just lose all their personality and dynamics ...

Again ... I'm not an afficionado regarding the open cans vs. closed cans design goal and implementation ... but there are obviously some huge differences between "open backed" cans and "closed back" cans that simply do not translate when trying to forcibly close or open one or the other and against what they were designed to be.

But that said ... I would also encourage you to try anything and everything as long as it's reversible and not damaging to your 595's ...

Have fun.


----------



## H3||scr3am

anyone know the best manufacturers of 19J6 Tubes? The best I could find were Raytheons... did Bendix or Telefunk ever make them? I'm sure I could find some RCA/GE/Sylvanias... but I'm looking for the more rare tubes...


----------



## esufkc

I am a HD650 Guy, Please add me to the list..


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Has anyone ever thought of putting stuff like Dynamat inside HD595's? We're having people working on our house so I need something that at least silences the outside of the house. Some of you probably think it's an incarnation to the devil to do such things, but I do unfortunately not have enough money to buy a pair of DT700's.

not really a lot of room to dampen anything in them...
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/products.nsf/resources/0F7A212762B1AED2C12574330042F5DD/$File/HD_5x5_Changing_the_cable_eng.pdf


----------



## Xyro TR1

Woo HD555's! Can I join?


----------



## soloz2

got a new amp.









av123 x-head. Just pluged it in not even 5 min ago. background noise is higher than my max, or most desktop amps I've listened to in the last couple years, but then again they all cost way more... and if they were DIY had more than 2x in cost of parts alone than the retail price of the x-head.

Currently listening to Jack Johnson Bushfire Fairyales.
I decided to give my woodied SR225's another go.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
not really a lot of room to dampen anything in them...
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser/products.nsf/resources/0F7A212762B1AED2C12574330042F5DD/$File/HD_5x5_Changing_the_cable_eng.pdf

Yeah I know. I was thinking about perhaps using some mild glue on the outside to make the dynamat/whatever stick.

I'm not sure, this stuff is pretty expensive here in Denmark.


----------



## Blue_Fire

So my a500's got chewed through buy a puppy. Lucky me she chewed only about 4 inches away from the headphone, but they are in serious need of a re-cable. Anyone got an ide on how to take em apart?


----------



## mahtareika

Try applying even pressure to the cushion and turn counter clock-wise.

That should expose the little screws to the cup.


----------



## Blue_Fire

thx already had it, there is a little seperation on the seem of the cushion and the little rubber like seal thing. Got the left ear taken apart all the way down to the driver. UNFORTUNATELY i have no soldering iron at the house. so now that i have it all apart i'm just staring at it hoping the solder will melt.

EDIT: it was actually more like a foot than 4 inches... i would much rather fix them than replace them though.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
So my a500's got chewed through buy a puppy. Lucky me she chewed only about 4 inches away from the headphone, but they are in serious need of a re-cable. Anyone got an ide on how to take em apart?

I believe you should be able to remove the pad to expose screws.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
thx already had it, there is a little seperation on the seem of the cushion and the little rubber like seal thing. Got the left ear taken apart all the way down to the driver. UNFORTUNATELY i have no soldering iron at the house. so now that i have it all apart i'm just staring at it hoping the solder will melt.

EDIT: it was actually more like a foot than 4 inches... i would much rather fix them than replace them though.

use your mind... or send them to me


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
use your mind... or send them to me









ill force solder them vadar style. i might be able to improvise. the goal is not to remove or add any solder, it's just to replace the existing tiny wires with new ones.


----------



## XAslanX

Joining, I have Koss KSC75's and JVC HA-V570


----------



## Blue_Fire

Welcome aslan.
so i think i got this figured out. The braiding on the cable is kinda cheap actually, and it frays really easily when cut. A lighter easily fixed that (it also looks like they used a lighter to begin with). the rubber cut without any problem and the three tiny wires also cut with no problem, it really seems like this is a 5 min job with a decent soldering iron.


----------



## mahtareika

Check out these Denon D7000 cables. Great price. Last time I checked they were expecting them back in stock within a week.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
Check out these Denon D7000 cables. Great price. Last time I checked they were expecting them back in stock within a week.

why spend $50 on a stock cable when you can get better for just a little more?


----------



## mahtareika

The D7000 cables are good quality cables.... Better than "stock" i'd say.


----------



## Blue_Fire

hmm since it was my buddies dog that ate them he is willing to pay for shipping and to re-cable them. so soloz if i botch this you'll be receiving a pm lol.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire* 
hmm since it was my buddies dog that ate them he is willing to pay for shipping and to re-cable them. so soloz if i botch this you'll be receiving a pm lol.

alright!


----------



## soloz2

after some serious consideration I think I'm going to officially post my woodied Grado SR225's for sale.

They are 100% custom one of a kind. Current specs as follows:
like new Grado SR225 headphones with low hours. I would say they are burnt in, but that's about it.
Custom solid roswood cups made by Aura. The cups are deeper than stock cups enhancing all frequencies, but especially the lows. Bass is tighter and more extended than standard SR225
silver screens that are more open than stock SR225 screens allowing the drivers to breath more. This gives them a more open and natural sound. Soundstage is also increased. Highs are more extended and airy.
I have the original box for them as well

As-is in mint condition I would like $330 plus shipping. I thought I'd give headphone club members a crack at these first. I'll probably post them on head-fi for $350.

They currently have the stock cable, but I planned on recabling them with Cardas and would be willing to recable them for 'cheap' replace the stock cable with an 8' Cardas for $110

I also have a genuine Grado leather headband that I can install if you would like for $40

As they are these headphones are probably 90% what a pair of Grado RS1's are and they look better to boot. Add the recable and you'll be about there... for a fraction of the cost.

I also have a few DIY mini-RCA IC's in various lengths a couple pairs of short RCA IC's and an HD595 IC sitting in my spare parts bin if anyone is interested. *these are not posted on my site or offered 'officially' anywhere, just some older items that have been around a while.


----------



## newt111

I need some cash


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I need some cash









Lol welcome to the club, my wallets running really thin too, and i really want those Grados Soloz is selling...







mind you I think I;ll pass and Jump on an MHDT Havana DAC on my next paycheque instead... or the rest of the parts I need to finish these Folding rigs...


----------



## newt111

I *think* I'm done spending money on my comp...so next will be audio stuff electronics wise.

but before that, shoes and a complete overhaul on my bike...cracked brakes, rusty chain and cables, new derailleur... booooo.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I need some cash









You and me both! (thus the reason for selling)


----------



## Aura

The Rosewood that I used for Soloz' cups is pretty amazing imo, and personally I wouldn't mind having that SR225 myself, but it's not really useful for me to buy anything but stock since I can always add cups myself. Anyhow, should the pair go on HF it will sell, no doubt about that Jacob.


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Okay, I've been looking for this club for the last half an hour...finally.

I own two "nice" pairs of 'phones. I'll let you guys decide which category they go in:

1. *Sennheiser HD201* (actually I have two pairs)

2. *Ultimate Ears Super.fi 3 Studio* (bought these in 2006; back then there were "super.fi 3" and "super.fi 3 studio"; Since it's just "studio" now according to UE's homepage, I added "Studio" to the end, though the original package doesn't have "studio" on it.)


----------



## corey407woc

HD555 over here


----------



## s1rrah

So I put my old version 1 Paradisea up for sale this morning and it's already gone.

Also ...

My roommate is selling his rather sweet Channel Islands setup, including a 100 dollar silver interconnect for the powersupply ...

I'd offer an OCN special price but it's not my gear, so what can you do?

Here's a link:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...7/#post5422968

Kick ass little amp if anybody is in the market.


----------



## soloz2

congrats!

I spent the afternoon working on my Max. I've had all the boards populated, but only the Max was actually hooked up.

Today, I wired up the seconary transformer to the power supply for my Opus and Darwin and I wired up the Darwin. All I have left to do if hook up the Opus, just need to find a 5" or so USB cable...


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...7/#post5422968

Kick ass little amp if anybody is in the market.










[email protected] someone trying to pick up your stello


----------



## soloz2

Posted my SR225 up for sale.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...-sr225-409523/

$20 off for OCN Headphone club members


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
[email protected] someone trying to pick up your stello

Yeah. I LOL'd as well. Considering it's now 1000 dollars new ... I'll get far better offers in a few months when I revisit the tube amp idea.


----------



## H3||scr3am

looks like my next paycheque is 99% going towards a new Havana Tube DAC... looking at one fro $900 CAD... shipped







so thats not bad considering it's $900 USD new + s/h + duties... my poor wallet


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
looks like my next paycheque is 99% going towards a new Havana Tube DAC... looking at one fro $900 CAD... shipped







so thats not bad considering it's $900 USD new + s/h + duties... my poor wallet









I support said decision ...










Enjoy ...

And remember ... it's *hugely* manipulated via tube choice ...

Sad thing ... I think I just sold a buttload of good Havana tubes to a guy in Canada ...

Anyway ... from recent discussions, it sounds like you've already got a line on some decent valves ...

And so, I look forward to your thoughts/review ...

Admitted Havana fan-boi, signing out!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I support said decision ...










Enjoy ...

And remember ... it's *hugely* manipulated via tube choice ...

Sad thing ... I think I just sold a buttload of good Havana tubes to a guy in Canada ...

Anyway ... from recent discussions, it sounds like you've already got a line on some decent valves ...

And so, I look forward to your thoughts/review ...

Admitted Havana fan-boi, signing out!










what were some of your favorite tubes? I plan on getting a Bendix Red Bank 6385 and a Bendix 2C51... they're supposed to be the top performers







I may still be interested in your 6385... I saw your new sale thread on Head-FI... YGPM...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
what were some of your favorite tubes? I plan on getting a Bendix Red Bank 6385 and a Bendix 2C51... they're supposed to be the top performers







I may still be interested in your 6385... I saw your new sale thread on Head-FI... YGPM...

My fav is the 6385 ...

That said ...

All of the tubes in that head-fi thread have now been sold.

A guy in Canada bought them all just now ... the whole lot of them! ...

Anyway ... get a Bendix 6385 and an early year (1953/54) WE396A and you'll have the ultimate set of Havana tubes ...

Not much left to investigate after those two, IMHO ...

Have fun ...


----------



## H3||scr3am

man, you should have told me you were going to sell them all...







Now I need to go looking around for them one at a time... but congrats on the sale


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
man, you should have told me you were going to sell them all...







Now I need to go looking around for them one at a time... but congrats on the sale









Truth is ...

They all belong to my roommate who doesn't have enough posts at Head-fi to create a For Sale thread ...










So the whole thing was to do him a favor ...

(and, I get a percentage since I have such 37173 feedback ...)


----------



## H3||scr3am

nicely done, hope it all goes well for you







Guess I'll have to keep my eyes out for other options and sources


----------



## Gollie

*Hugs* his Bendix 6385...

This thing is priceless...they are so hard to find these days.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
*Hugs* his Bendix 6385...

This thing is priceless...they are so hard to find these days.

you mean find at a good price, maybe I'll settle for a Bendix 2C51 for now, and find a red bank 6385 later...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
you mean find at a good price, maybe I'll settle for a Bendix 2C51 for now, and find a red bank 6385 later...

Almost the exact same sound as the 6385, ... a no brainer if you want to save some money ... I really had to struggle to hear the differences, myself ...


----------



## Aura

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/am...eps-ps-409739/

Dude, someone buy it and hold it for me for a few months







. WANT.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Sorry Aura my next paycheque is already accounted for... Going broke folding and buying audio gear...


----------



## spice003

i'm now a proud owner of beyerdynamic DT 770 80ohm. please update the list.

Also my ATH-M30 are for sale now if any one is interested! http://www.overclock.net/sale/456634...dphones-d.html


----------



## H3||scr3am

good choice spice, I love mine


----------



## gonX

Yeah I'm still thinking about getting a job, just so I can buy some better cans. My computer is fine as is and I don't really need more power... perhaps a new motherboard because it's making me lock up once a day and it usually happens the most unfortunate times


----------



## H3||scr3am

I'm going broke from my audio/folding endeavours... I can't buy any big ticket items for the next like 4 months... Tube DAC + 2 Folding Rigs = Money sink...







+ new mattress set with girlfriend, and other small random expenses... but I love it all too much to not grab it up... Nitteo and all his crazy folding gear clearance sales got me some dirt cheap folding equipment







then I found a great deal on a Havana DAC that was in my country, and everything, so i just had to get it all


----------



## tombom

Just got some HD201's. Put me in if you want.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

a random headset i found... only has one 3.5mm plug (cause it is a phone one where mic and ear piece are in one plug), so all i use it for is the mic (which is very loose, and doesnt stay in place for very long... requires a lot of adjustments)...


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Just got some HD201's. Put me in if you want.

this fellow 100% deserves to be in, judging by his avatar. quality quality band and album


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
this fellow 100% deserves to be in, judging by his avatar. quality quality band and album

Ahaha, thanks man. Another GY!BE fan. Good to know they exist.


----------



## mbones

I have some HD-555s I bought a bit ago... also thinking of getting some ATH-A700s.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Ahaha, thanks man. Another GY!BE fan. Good to know they exist.

Mono & Explosions in the Sky anyone?


----------



## Niko-Time

Indeed.

I have 11.3 days of post-rock in my itunes apparently, aha.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I'm going broke from my audio/folding endeavours... I can't buy any big ticket items for the next like 4 months... Tube DAC + 2 Folding Rigs = Money sink...







+ new mattress set with girlfriend, and other small random expenses... but I love it all too much to not grab it up... Nitteo and all his crazy folding gear clearance sales got me some dirt cheap folding equipment







then I found a great deal on a Havana DAC that was in my country, and everything, so i just had to get it all









Have you got your Havana yet? How much did you have to pay? Glad you found one ... look forward to hearing your thoughts on it ...


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Mono & Explosions in the Sky anyone?

Haven't listened to MONO yet, but I'm sure it's good. Explosions in the sky rule.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Haven't listened to MONO yet, but I'm sure it's good. Explosions in the sky rule.

mono-"one more step and you die".........such a great title


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Have you got your Havana yet? How much did you have to pay? Glad you found one ... look forward to hearing your thoughts on it ...










I'm purchasing it on Thursday... as for how much I'm paying, I've PMed it to you...


----------



## Chipp

After much debate (and finding a real steal) I just pulled the plug on some DT770 Pro 80s. I'm excited.


----------



## Shingetsu

Listening to "Commissioning a Symphony in C" by Cake on my new K601s and WOW the sound stage is definitely there compared to my 225s and 580s and definately has the warmth and bass that was lacking when i had the 701s. Though I do wish it had a bit more bass impact.

Overall im fairly pleased, and these arent even burned yet.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
After much debate (and finding a real steal) I just pulled the plug on some DT770 Pro 80s. I'm excited.









Tell me how they sound on your Starving student please, I plan to make one for the office


----------



## Aura

Well...

Looks like a new headphone is entering my rig within the next few weeks. Unfortunately, that means the 580 is leaving, because A) I need the money and B) don't like having more than one headphone at a time. Can't share the details quite yet since the deal isn't set in stone, but it's close.

I'm pretty excited, been wanting to get some personal time with this headphone for a while, at least since I heard it at my November meet.


----------



## soloz2

just made an updated FS thread:
http://www.overclock.net/sale/463029-fs-items.html

selling my Grado SR225, a DIY gainclone speaker amp in need of some love (not sure if anyone here has the time/know how to fix it) and a nice subwoofer as well as a couple other items.


----------



## phospholipid

hey guys - sorry for the inactivity, what did i miss?

mmmmm post rock. i need to get me some mono/65daysofstatic. and i just found my A Silver Mt. Zion CD's







!


----------



## Aura

Not too much Jon; Joel bought GS1000, Jacob is selling some stuff, Hellscream took delivery of his Max, Seth bought DT770, Sean is lurking in the shadows biding his time







.

I'll have one of these in a few weeks:


----------



## phospholipid

good to know, good to know.
i have... and ipod and FX66's :[ oh college life and needing money for books.


----------



## paquitox

Plantronics GameCom 777 Surround Sound Gaming Headset...sing me up!!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h3||scr3am* 
tell me how they sound on your starving student please, i plan to make one for the office :d

10-4.


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome







BTW how much did it cost you to make your Starving Student Chipp? Mine will be around $100 USD but has alot of upgraded components... bypassed caps, etc...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
awesome







BTW how much did it cost you to make your Starving Student Chipp? Mine will be around $100 USD but has alot of upgraded components... bypassed caps, etc...

I spent about $60 on mine, but I used a recycled case and really only differed from Pete's BOM by using 470uF output caps.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Mine will have foil bypasses, power LED, and Tube LEDs, a latching illuminated push button switch, a more powerful power supply, and an ALPS velvet pot. And I have a nice enclosure sitting here waiting for it...


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
After much debate (and finding a real steal) I just pulled the plug on some DT770 Pro 80s. I'm excited.









how much did you pick yours up for? i got mine $150 shipped NIB








i personally think its a good deal!


----------



## s1rrah

BTW: At mods or anyone else ...

Does OCN delete old posts or archive them or something?

I've been trying to search the Club thread in an attempt to find the rather long post I made a year or so back about Shure Inc. sending me those free SE530's ... a user on another forum wants to read about it ...

But for the life of me ... I can't get any responsive search hits.

Thanks ...
.joel


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Mine will have foil bypasses, power LED, and Tube LEDs, a latching illuminated push button switch, a more powerful power supply, and an ALPS velvet pot. And I have a nice enclosure sitting here waiting for it...

Nice.









*...looks over at his cigar box monster...*










Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
how much did you pick yours up for? i got mine $150 shipped NIB








i personally think its a good deal!

I paid $110 shipped for a very lightly used pair that had had the cable shortened to 1m and reterminated with a 1/8" Neutrik TRS.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
BTW: At mods or anyone else ...

Does OCN delete old posts or archive them or something?

I've been trying to search the Club thread in an attempt to find the rather long post I made a year or so back about Shure Inc. sending me those free SE530's ... a user on another forum wants to read about it ...

But for the life of me ... I can't get any responsive search hits.

Thanks ...
.joel

Dunno what's wrong with the search function, but here you go.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Dunno what's wrong with the search function, but here you go.

[email protected]! Thanks ... I was about to break my keyboard! Searches weren't responsive at all ...

Thanks again ...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
[email protected]! Thanks ... I was about to break my keyboard! Searches weren't responsive at all ...

Thanks again ...

Admittedly, the search function in vBul is sometimes funky... If all else fails, a Google search with "site: overclock.net" added into the search query can work wonders.

We don't archive or delete old posts.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Dunno what's wrong with the search function, but here you go.

damn... I was going to tell Joel that the first thing I did after becoming an editor was to go through and edit all his posts...


----------



## s1rrah

@Anyone ...

You guys have experience with the Earmax Pro amps?:

...










...

Guy wants to trade his Earmax Pro (+ $200 dollars) for my Stax rig ...

I've read around that it's heavenly with the RS1's but not so good with GS1000's (bass a bit much for the GS) ...

Would be nice to sit on top of my Stello and run from the pre amp out ...

Just don't know if it will get along with the GS1k's ...


----------



## Aden Florian

Hey guys, last summer y'all suggested the ATH-A700 to me, and it was great. I'm ready to move on to $200+ cans and open air. The AKG K 701 is my fav so far, but I need help figuring out what amp I would need. I never new what a headphone amp was until today also







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
Hey guys, last summer y'all suggested the ATH-A700 to me, and it was great. I'm ready to move on to $200+ cans and open air. The AKG K 701 is my fav so far, but I need help figuring out what amp I would need. I never new what a headphone amp was until today also







.

please apologize to your wallet now, before its too late...


----------



## Aden Florian

Rofl, I was about to give up on a high end set of cans, but then someone told me about the audio-gd compass for $200. If I can test out either the HD-650 or K701, I will buy the amp now, and save for the cans.


----------



## H3||scr3am

never tried AKGs, but I can attest to the quality of the HD650s, they're really good cans, and have great balance, great for classical music, I find...


----------



## Aden Florian

Ordered K 702's and Xonar Essence STX. I didn't know until recently that the essence has an amp inside.


----------



## gonX

Anyone having some suggestions for some good bassy cans, preferabely closed? I'm looking at the DT770's right now.


----------



## *_*

Denon AH-D2000


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Anyone having some suggestions for some good bassy cans, preferabely closed? I'm looking at the DT770's right now.

dt770's fit that description.


----------



## *_*

i just got myself a Fiio E3 amp. it provides pretty nice bass


----------



## Chipp

OK H3||scr3am, just some quick thoughts tonight after receiving the cans today... The first thing I noticed after switching over from my RP-21s was the much brighter top end. The RP-21s are commonly said to be rolled off and the DT770-80s are commonly called bright, so I sort of expected that. The overall sound really does not change between being driven straight out of the 0404 vs being driven with the MSHH. What does change, however, is the soundstage! I was, quite simply, floored at how much things expanded left-to-right when using the MSHH. Very impressive. After just an hour or so of listening, I'm liking what I hear so far.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
i just got myself a Fiio E3 amp. it provides pretty nice bass

Congrats!

Do rock on.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
i just got myself a Fiio E3 amp. it provides pretty nice bass

what cans is it powering?


----------



## Wankerfx

Here's mine:










It's a pretty good combination in my opinion. I've had the amp for more than a month and it the batteries don't need to be charged, even after being used daily.


----------



## *_*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
what cans is it powering?

Technics.RP-DJ1200

much warmer bass

and a bit more clarity


----------



## S2kphile

I just got my Alessandro MS1 by Grado cans today =). They are powered by Cordia Headsix amp. Now just have to wait on the D5000 to come in & I'll be set.


----------



## Cyberbot

Sign me up, Steelseries Siberia


----------



## Aura

Sent payment for the RS-2 today. Now for the waiting game...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sent payment for the RS-2 today. Now for the waiting game...

Congrats!

I just dropped my RS1's off for a week demo with a Houston head-fi contact of mine ...

Wanted to get them out of the house as they were conflicting with my assessment of the GS1k's ... man, two totally different cans, those ...

Finding that the GS1k's are *brilliant* with certain types of music (jazz, electronica, live venue recordings) and not so great with other types (chamber music, small room acoustic, some rock) ...

Pretty sure they are keepers, though ... Dave Holland quintet, at the moment is sounding amazing ...


----------



## soloz2

and soon will be some new news from Grado... hope you don't regret getting those GS1000's now!

I may have a new speaker amp headed my way soon. But that's all I'm going to say for the moment.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
and soon will be some new news from Grado... hope you don't regret getting those GS1000's now!

I may have a new speaker amp headed my way soon. But that's all I'm going to say for the moment.

Yeah ... was just reading about the PS1000 ...

1700 big ones.









Sell the Stax - 700
Sell the RS1 - 450
Sell the GS1k - 750
---------------------------

PS1000!










I'm curious about them for sure ... just haven't heard a lick as to their sound or even what they look like.

I'd think real serious before selling the RS1's, though ... they're such an amazing can ...


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Thought you guys might like these cans i came across:

































=P


----------



## s1rrah

Sweet lawd ... I see myself selling all my cans to get these ...

...










...










...

Grado Labs just updated their website with a good write up on the new PS1000's ...

http://www.gradolabs.com/product_pages/ps1000.htm

...

enjoy!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sexxi, i could go for a pair of GS1000s as well


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
sexxi, i could go for a pair of GS1000s as well









Well, if things don't change after the "pink cloud" effect is over ... I'll have a set for 700 bucks very soon ...


----------



## soloz2

I'd have to hear them, but my top list names the RS1 as one of my primary headphones, right after the Senn HD600/HD580. The AKG k701 are there as well. I'd go for HD800's first before a $1k+ pair of Grados.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Sweet lawd ... I see myself selling all my cans to get these ...

...










...










...

Grado Labs just updated their website with a good write up on the new PS1000's ...

http://www.gradolabs.com/product_pages/ps1000.htm

...

enjoy!










From reading the review by Zanth on Head-Fi.org, I think I'll be working overtime or selling some stuff just to get a pair of these.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'd have to hear them, but my top list names the RS1 as one of my primary headphones, right after the Senn HD600/HD580. The AKG k701 are there as well. I'd go for HD800's first before a $1k+ pair of Grados.

I might have an RS1 for you soon (I know you prefer buttons) ...

But at 450 and since the diff is most likely myth ... you might keep it on your radar ...









BTW ... my good bud, "orcin" ... a Houston head-fi guy has my RS1's through next weekend but after that, I'd be more than happy to send them to you for a demo.

Lemme know ...

(yes; I'm mad over that sexy PS1000!)


----------



## newt111

anyone wanna help this guy out?

he needs some cans


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I might have an RS1 for you soon (I know you prefer buttons) ...

But at 450 and since the diff is most likely myth ... you might keep it on your radar ...









BTW ... my good bud, "orcin" ... a Houston head-fi guy has my RS1's through next weekend but after that, I'd be more than happy to send them to you for a demo.

Lemme know ...

(yes; I'm mad over that sexy PS1000!)










Actually I'd love a demo... sometime soon would be best as I'll soon have two modded SR225's for comparison... but at least on pair is headed your way soon enough


----------



## Aura

With the exception of the PS1000 (which btw, I had absolutely no freakin' clue was coming







), I'd be very weary with the changes in the rest of the lineup.

A little bird from another site heard rumor that new RS-2's and RS-1's will be shipping with plastic headbands instead of the standard leather that has been included with them for years. *'i'* = we need to save money and keep down costs so here are the revised versions of all our headphones with this in mind.

PS1000 makes me super-intrigued though, no doubt about that.


----------



## soloz2

I knew it was coming for a few days, but that's it. I figured Grado had something in mind.... not too thrilled about the $1k+ headphones coming out. not because I don't think they'll be good, but mostly because I simply can't afford them.


----------



## Aura

Admittedly, I've been totally out of the loop with anything headphone-related since Thursday morning, when I woke up with both a flu and (what the doctor confirmed today) to be tonsilitus. Pretty much was just focusing on paying for my older-style RS2 and not much else :/.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I knew it was coming for a few days, but that's it. I figured Grado had something in mind.... not too thrilled about the $1k+ headphones coming out. not because I don't think they'll be good, but mostly because I simply can't afford them.

With the way the economy is I don't blame ya. If I had spent so much money on different cans I think I would have just picked these up & be happy. I'll just go ahead work some overtimes & save up a bit and see what other people say about these PS1000.

My first grado cans are the Alessandro MS1 and I really like them. Hopefully the PS1000 are x100 better.


----------



## NFF

im guessing they are totaly different animals from the ms1


----------



## tombom

Question:

Good intro level soundcard to match the HD201's I just bought? For vista, might I add.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Question:

Good intro level soundcard to match the HD201's I just bought? For vista, might I add.

Does it have to be an internal sound card, or would USB work for you, too?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Question:

Good intro level soundcard to match the HD201's I just bought? For vista, might I add.

any prefrence on chipset? if you have the money go with a d1 or dx great little card for the money but if you dont i'd say extreme music or gamer. for entry level cards. *the xonar is better than them tho*

chip can post about the Dac's.


----------



## s1rrah

So it's just me and the GS1k's for the next week ...

Stax Rig: on one week loan to local potential purchaser
RS1's: on two week loan (1 week local and 1 week with Soloz)

BUT ...

My local Houston bud whose thinking about buying the Stax rig did leave me something quite interesting to play with:










...










...

My humble little Stello has to work it's butt off at it's high gain setting but still provides a decent sound ... volume knob is somewhere near 3 oclock, though. LOL.

The K1000's actually sound better (more power anyway) out of my roommate's Marantz recievers headphone out ... that things got an unbelievably hot signal ...

Anyway ... like what I've heard from them but the Stello is certainly not the amp for them as the GS1k's sound 10x better once I switch back to it (and back the vol knob back to around 9 oclock) ...

Really interesting headphone, though ...


----------



## Azazel

Lol give them to me! My amps should have more than enough power for them.


----------



## H3||scr3am

OMG K1000s, wow, wish you had an amp more suited to them so we could get a better review of them from you, defiantly a set of cans that I want to give a listen to down the road


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
dt770's fit that description.

Are there any alternatives for closed cans?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
Are there any alternatives for closed cans?









Maybe the RP-21? I know they're hard to find overseas though, and owning both for the time being I can confidently say that the DT770 is all around more enjoyable.


----------



## NFF

wooot soon i will be rocking out with a pair of these










except that they wont be silver dragons cable but soloz canare cable and dual entry.

cheers

and yes this was the purchase i was hinting at around 2 weeks ago. you wont belive the price im geting the 750's for. ill tells you once i get them and post pics


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Maybe the RP-21? I know they're hard to find overseas though, and owning both for the time being I can confidently say that the DT770 is all around more enjoyable.

No doubt I'll be getting those then







. I need a new motherboard first though, this one is crapping out on me, losing network connection randomly, it won't boot and other funny things :/


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
No doubt I'll be getting those then







. I need a new motherboard first though, this one is crapping out on me, losing network connection randomly, it won't boot and other funny things :/

I hate it when computer hardware poops out and gets in the way of an audio upgrade


----------



## BobbyChicken

My edition 9's came in today. Do I qualify?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
My edition 9's came in today. Do I qualify?

woot burn those suckers in for a week or two. they need it.

oh ed9 pron plz


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
My edition 9's came in today. Do I qualify?

Welcome to the club <jealous glare> ...

I've never heard them but the price tag along is enough to induce envy.


----------



## NFF

i cant wait for my PL750's to get in. *jumps around in excited giddyness* they are gona be awesome!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I've never heard them but the price tag along is enough to induce envy.

I'm... not a fan, but they certainly qualify well above many other headphones







.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'm... not a fan, but they certainly qualify well above many other headphones







.

apparently ultrasones are hard to get used to burn in takes forever and the s-logic screws with your mind for the first little while. and apparently it all depends on how you ware them which determines the sound. definitely not a phone for brief listening sessions at meets.

i personaly am still working my way through the epic ultrasone thread on head-fi but i guess ill just find out when i get my proline 750's though i wont have to worry about burn in.


----------



## SilkRoad

May as well join in on the headphone fun.

I have the Alessandro MS-1, and the sennheiser HD280Pro.

I will add pics of the HD280Pro another day, as they are at the office as of right now.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SilkRoad* 
May as well join in on the headphone fun.

I have the Alessandro MS-1, and the sennheiser HD280Pro.

I will add pics of the HD280Pro another day, as they are at the office as of right now.
IMAGES REMOVED]


i hope to get a pair of ms1's some day.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Does it have to be an internal sound card, or would USB work for you, too?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
any prefrence on chipset? if you have the money go with a d1 or dx great little card for the money but if you dont i'd say extreme music or gamer. for entry level cards. *the xonar is better than them tho*

chip can post about the Dac's.

Chipp: Whichever sounds better. Internal would be better I'm assuming right?

And links for all these would be appreciated.


----------



## *_*

hm.. i really wana try the k1000's


----------



## S2kphile

I heard those have the widest soundstage on any headphone ever made. I would love to hear how those sound.


----------



## NFF

as would i but i do not have anything near powerfull enough to drive the things.


----------



## noname

NFF you should really invest in some top quality amps/dacs to power your headphones. I would hate for you to get those and underpower/underperform them.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated. BTW Soloz, I still need to buy a Soloz Audio cable for my HD580.









*_* (AH-D2000)
Acreo Aeneas(HD201, Super.Fi 3 Studio)
Aden Florian (K702)
Aura (RS-2)
BobbyChicken (Edition 9)
Chipp (DT770 Pro 80)
corey407woc (HD555)
mbones (HD555)
phospholipid (HA-FX66)
s2kphile (Alessandro MS1)
SilkRoad (Alessandro MS1, HD280 Pro)
spice003 (DT770 80ohm)
tombom (HD201)
XAslanX (KSC75, HA-V570)

Cyberbot (Steelseries Siberia)
paquitox (GameCom 777)


----------



## tkl.hui

I'll join in. I got a set of Denon D1001S.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Chipp: Whichever sounds better. Internal would be better I'm assuming right?

And links for all these would be appreciated.

Neither would sound better than the other, per se. There are both products in both categories. Generally, I think the external market is more versatile and has more high quality offerings because it includes sand-alone DACs that are not necessarily designed as computer audio products.

I personally like the "bonus value" of standalone products. My "sound card" is a USB E-Mu 0404. I use it with my computer downstairs, I can take it upstairs to use with my speaker rig/laptop, I do recording work with it, and I've even used it as a 2-channel mixer at a concert before. Obviously those last two points wont matter to everybody, but it certainly is not something I could have done with my old X-Fi.


----------



## Aura

So, recent updates in the Champaign meet thread leave some possibility that *both* the HD800 and PS1000 might make a showing. If so, I will provide everyone on OCN with as much impression details as possible, that I can assure you.


----------



## murderbymodem

Hey guys, I'm in the market for a pair of headphones for on the bus...what do you guys use when your on the go? Earbuds? I was thinking about just getting some HD201s...but the cord on them is really long and I know that would get pretty annoying.

Recommendations?


----------



## Aura

Koss KSC75.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Hey guys, I'm in the market for a pair of headphones for on the bus...what do you guys use when your on the go? Earbuds? I was thinking about just getting some HD201s...but the cord on them is really long and I know that would get pretty annoying.

Recommendations?

I'm a fan of IEMs for mass transit, but wouldn't want to wear them out on the street, though. (The same isolation that keeps the crying kid across the isle nice and quiet could also be the isolation that makes you not hear the biker behind you, or worse, gets you mugged).


----------



## phonyphonecall

Steel Series Siberia! lol when will white ever go out of style?


----------



## .Sup

Add HD600 to my 555s plz thx
pics here: http://forums.bf2s.com/viewtopic.php?id=102089&p=74


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
I'm a fan of IEMs for mass transit, but wouldn't want to wear them out on the street, though. (The same isolation that keeps the crying kid across the isle nice and quiet could also be the isolation that makes you not hear the biker behind you, or worse, gets you mugged).

I don't live in the city or anything, just taking the bus to and from school, so IEMs would be fine. I'm just not sure what to go with. I was looking at Sennheiser cx300s, but then I figured I'd pop in and ask what you guys use.









Edit: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AHC351K-...dp/B000WG31SU#

Got pretty good reviews, I think I have a winner.


----------



## soloz2

@ Fallen, no time like the present!

I need to get my hands on a pair of HD800's so I figure out what plug they use...


----------



## Aden Florian

I just hooked up my xonar essence, ATH-A700's, Beethoven...I smiled







.

I'm gonna compare it with onboard later, but this is just too much fun!


----------



## murderbymodem

Okay, here it is:
Denon AH-C551K
or
V-Moda Vibe


----------



## dieanotherday

plantronics headset =p


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
NFF you should really invest in some top quality amps/dacs to power your headphones. I would hate for you to get those and underpower/underperform them.

i will get an amp one of these days when i get enough money. but the 750's are fairly effecient phones. to begin with.


----------



## dcshoejake

I have the Grado SR60's, as recommended by NFF.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Okay, here it is:
Denon AH-C551K
or
V-Moda Vibe

prob the denons


----------



## tombom

So, what's a good soundcard?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
prob the denons

Yeah, I was going to go for the Denons, but then I saw this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CNET*
However, the cable design of the Denon AH-C351 earphones is a bit questionable. First, they feature a "behind-the-head" style where the left earphone cable is significantly shorter than the right. This in itself isn't really an issue for most, but since the cord is very short (18 inches) in general, almost all uses (save those where a player is in a shirt pocket or affixed high on the body) require attaching the included extender (32 inches). The connection point puts extra weight on the earphones, which is then distributed entirely to the left earbud, thanks to the uneven cable lengths. This can have a tendency to pull the 'bud out of the ear--annoying. On the plus side, the cord is relatively thick and seems pretty durable.

I like when the buds have an even cord length from the splitter.

I'm looking at what Sennheiser has out atm.


----------



## nutterisgod

Sony V150s
Califone 3068
Skullcandy Smokin buds
Not really high end stuff, but I got good prices on all of it and they all perform pretty well.


----------



## mentholmoose

Hmm, I seem to have been missed earlier. I got a pair of Grado SR-125's, along with some comfie pads, which I did a quarter mod to. I'll post pics in a few hours.

I also got a pair of Skullcandy FMJ's for free, but they aren't that good.


----------



## mega_option101

Update on my gear:

5H V2's died on me









Also, just added HD595's to me collection









That would make it (HD212 Pro, HD515, HD595, PA2V2 (portable amp))


----------



## firc_ops_gordo

My Sony MDR-V700DJ's recently died on me after 6 years of constant abuse.

I was keen to go with the HD595's but ended up buying another set of Sony MDR-V700DJ's ! I figure for the price I pay, to get that kind of sound quality for that number of years , well , 'nuff said really.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
I hate it when computer hardware poops out and gets in the way of an audio upgrade









Yeah it really sucks. I'm thinking about getting a job full time soon.


----------



## tombom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
So, what's a good soundcard?











Come on guys.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 









Come on guys.

Budget? What are you going to use it for? Etc?

EDIT: You will get a better/more responses if you start a thread. BTW, this thread is the "OCN *Headphones* Club."


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 









Come on guys.

Auzentech Prelude 7.1: Solid performer, can be made better by adding ERS paper, swappable front L/R OPAMP, optical out, coaxial out ... I use one and like it.

The newer Auzentech PCI-express card (can't remember the name) also is good...

Asus Xonar: Good card, comes pre shielded which is nice; not sure how good of a gaming card it is ... maybe some other folks can chime in.


----------



## Aura

HT Omega Claro looked mildly intriguing, but not any moreso than the ESI [email protected]


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tombom* 
Question:

Good intro level soundcard to match the HD201's I just bought? For vista, might I add.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
Budget? What are you going to use it for? Etc?

EDIT: You will get a better/more responses if you start a thread. BTW, this thread is the "OCN *Headphones* Club."

pay attention now


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
pay attention now









Another reason why he should start a thread







.


----------



## NFF

wow i am realy starting to like the "dolby headphone" feature on the DX for electronic music. DNB sounds great with it, gives it a much more "organic" quality. and it warms up the sound a lot.


----------



## Meekay

Steel Series Siberia w/clip on mic


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meekay* 
Steel Series Siberia w/clip on mic









Oh damn that reminds me of that I need to get a new clip-on mic








I've been using the mic of my spare headset by hanging it around my neck... god that is awful and annoying if you need to just get something in the kitchen.


----------



## Aden Florian

Speaking of mics, would y'all recommend any clip-on mics better than the zalman clip-on?


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
wow i am realy starting to like the "dolby headphone" feature on the DX for electronic music. DNB sounds great with it, gives it a much more "organic" quality. and it warms up the sound a lot.

lol, organic. electronic music is prolly the opposite of "organic".


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
lol, organic. electronic music is prolly the opposite of "organic".









lol thats the point i was geting at.


----------



## S2kphile

Well I got my Denon D5000 in today and I must say wow it's a great set of headphones. it's kind of huge though but other then that it's awesome. Now I need to run them for a week straight for the burn in.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2kphile* 
Well I got my Denon D5000 in today and I must say wow it's a great set of headphones. it's kind of huge though but other then that it's awesome. Now I need to run them for a week straight for the burn in.

Be sure to include some "down time" every 10 or 12 hours. You dont want to overheat the voice coils.


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Be sure to include some "down time" every 10 or 12 hours. You dont want to overheat the voice coils.

Yikes I didn't do that with my AD700's ran them for 5 days straight. I hope that doesn't damage coils. But they do sound better then the day I got them.


----------



## phospholipid

someone find me a cheap pair of D2000's.


----------



## Aden Florian

$198 shipped is the best I could find,and they're out of stock







, I looked pretty hard. I'll look more later, I'm looking for a used pair of K701/2's. Might buy the one off Head-Fi and return the one from ebay.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
@ Fallen, no time like the present!

I need to get my hands on a pair of HD800's so I figure out what plug they use...

I just might have to take you up on that offer.









Updated:
.Sup (HD600, HD555)
dcshoejake (SR60)
mega_option101 (HD212 Pro, HD515, HD595)
mentholmoose (SR-125)
nutterisgod (V150, Califone 3068)
S2kphile (D5000)
tkl.hui (D1001S)

dieanotherday (Plantronics Headset)
Meekay (Siberia w/ Clip on Mic)
phonyphonecall (Siberia)


----------



## s1rrah

For anyone bored and wishing to seriously test the surround sound (effect) capabilities of your particular headphones ...

Please see this totally creepy online demo:

*Virtual Barber Shop*

...

I listened through my GS1000's and it was hair raising (no pun intended) ...

Pretty damn interesting technology for sure.

Enjoy!


----------



## soloz2

I may be picking up the new Oppo Blue Ray player sooner than expected... I just received the invitation email saying I was chosen to purchase one of the 50 available units for the EAP. I have to decide yet, but if I do I'll likely sell my sharp BD player to help fund the purchase.


----------



## noname

Hey guys.. is it bad if i have my ATH-A900s plugged in directly into my Denon DA-500 DAC?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Hey guys.. is it bad if i have my ATH-A900s plugged in directly into my Denon DA-500 DAC?

worst thing you could do!!!!









actually, I'm sure there would be worse things. Probably fine for now as long as it has a dedicated headphone out.

btw, we need to touch base re Gizmo mods. I really need to order the rest of those parts!


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
worst thing you could do!!!!









actually, I'm sure there would be worse things. Probably fine for now as long as it has a dedicated headphone out.

btw, we need to touch base re Gizmo mods. I really need to order the rest of those parts!









Unfortunately it does not, im using a RCA interconnects and a converter and plugging my headphones into it. Sounds decent, but i feel it could be better lol.

And yes, we do need to touch base. Hey, im all up for it, so order the parts and let me know when i can send it to you.


----------



## soloz2

well actually I have most of the parts, just need to order the boutique caps and then we're good to go. I actually picked up a Marantz power amp so I'm not sure how much longer I'll be using my Gizmo, but will likely mod it for comparison







. send me an email and we'll figure out final part list and cost and we'll do half now and half when the mod is complete


----------



## Aura

Sup my brethren,

Gin and Tonic is tasty.

That is all.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sup my brethren, Gin and Tonic is tasty. That is all.


someone's drinkkkkiinnnnng.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sup my brethren,

Gin and Tonic is tasty.

That is all.

pssssh gin & tonic

chocolate milk here...........and its the best!!!


----------



## BobbyChicken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I may be picking up the new Oppo Blue Ray player sooner than expected... I just received the invitation email saying I was chosen to purchase one of the 50 available units for the EAP. I have to decide yet, but if I do I'll likely sell my sharp BD player to help fund the purchase.

Blu-ray audio? I didn't know it existed.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
Blu-ray audio? I didn't know it existed.

It's about as common as SACD and DVDA


----------



## BobbyChicken

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
It's about as common as SACD and DVDA









Hm... How does it compare to vinyl? Anywhere close?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
someone's drinkkkkiinnnnng.

Someone is corrrrrect







.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
Hm... How does it compare to vinyl? Anywhere close?

You can't really compare those 2. Some would say Vinyl sounds better, but it's marginal at best.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
Blu-ray audio? I didn't know it existed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
It's about as common as SACD and DVDA










Quote:


Originally Posted by *BobbyChicken* 
Hm... How does it compare to vinyl? Anywhere close?

This is really the first disc that came out. It is a blue-ray disc that doesn't have video, audio only. It also comes with a SACD. I was going to get it for Christmas but everyone was sold out and I decided to just download the flac files from HD tracks.

there are more discs that have come out with more slated for future release. If you read Music in the Round, in Stereophile lots of good information there:
http://www.stereophile.com/musicintheround/

Also, on a similar note Sony/BMG has several Blue-Ray Music releases.
http://www.sonybmg.com/blu-ray/

Actually SACD is quite popular amoung Audiophiles, but it never really broke into mass market. I'm hoping Blue-Ray music does because more people will have BD players, hopefully it gets more support than DVD-A did.

And the new Oppo player will play pretty much anything. It plays BD's, SACD's, HDCD's, CD's and DVD-A. The only thing it doesn't play right now is DVD-A, but that will be fixed with a firmware update before public release.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sup my brethren,

Gin and Tonic is tasty.

That is all.

Lol for those to be tasty, you must have ingested quite a bit of it


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
For anyone bored and wishing to seriously test the surround sound (effect) capabilities of your particular headphones ...

Please see this totally creepy online demo:

*Virtual Barber Shop*

...

I listened through my GS1000's and it was hair raising (no pun intended) ...

Pretty damn interesting technology for sure.

Enjoy!











OMG, I kept looking over my shoulder to see who was there

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Lol for those to be tasty, you must have ingested quite a bit of it









that's one of the best mixed drinks ever


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
OMG, I kept looking over my shoulder to see who was there

That was tight, they never went in front of me though, I wanted to hear how that sounds.


----------



## soloz2

just listened to a pair of stock SR225 vs mine with Rosewood cups... night and day difference.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
just listened to a pair of stock SR225 vs mine with Rosewood cups... night and day difference.









Did you sell those yet?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Did you sell those yet?

not yet. Which honestly is alright with me since I have a pair of RS1's coming for review in a week or so. And the stock pair of SR225's won't be stock for long... actually they already had the cups removed and the headband replaced with a leather one in the time since I last posted


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
not yet. Which honestly is alright with me since I have a pair of RS1's coming for review in a week or so. And the stock pair of SR225's won't be stock for long... actually they already had the cups removed and the headband replaced with a leather one in the time since I last posted









so if I got my tax returns sometime soon, I still have a shot at owning these?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
so if I got my tax returns sometime soon, I still have a shot at owning these?

still a shot... I've got to sell some stuff though... my Sharp BD player will be going up shortly. I just ordered the new Oppo BD player. Not yet available to the general public


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
still a shot... I've got to sell some stuff though... my Sharp BD player will be going up shortly. I just ordered the new Oppo BD player. Not yet available to the general public









Soloz's got the hook-ups.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Soloz's got the hook-ups.

Oppo is giving an Early Adoption Program a try. They're releasing 50 players at $499 (official release will be priced $499-599), sort of like a pseudo/post beta testing program. 95% of the bugs have been worked out and they're going to allow us to help them decide if the player is ready for official release in the next month or two.

It's exciting to me because it is a true universal player. The only disc it won't play as of today is DVD-A, and that's due to firmware not hardware issues.
From my understanding it will play:
CD
SACD
HD CD
DVD
Blue-Ray
as well as files from USB drives/hard drives, Divx etc.

It supposedly loads just as fast as the PS3, so faster than any other BD player on the market today. It has the same video processing that the award winning 983H DVD player, which is pretty much the standard all other sd dvd players are judged by. It also has the ability to output SACD DSD via HDMI like the 980H (and only a few other players) which was the main reason I bought the 980H to begin with.
It can internally decode all the latest audio codecs including trueHD and DTS HD MA.
It has 7.1 analog audio output, and a separate dedicated stereo analog output supposedly on a dedicated circuitry.









Basically, if it sounds good, then it has the potential to replace both my 980H and my Sharp BD player in my living room, and it would have the ability to play HD CD's just like my Music Hall CD25.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Oppo is giving an Early Adoption Program a try. They're releasing 50 players at $499 (official release will be priced $499-599), sort of like a pseudo/post beta testing program. 95% of the bugs have been worked out and they're going to allow us to help them decide if the player is ready for official release in the next month or two.

It's exciting to me because it is a true universal player. The only disc it won't play as of today is DVD-A, and that's due to firmware not hardware issues.
From my understanding it will play:
CD
SACD
HD CD
DVD
Blue-Ray
as well as files from USB drives/hard drives, Divx etc.

It supposedly loads just as fast as the PS3, so faster than any other BD player on the market today. It has the same video processing that the award winning 983H DVD player, which is pretty much the standard all other sd dvd players are judged by. It also has the ability to output SACD DSD via HDMI like the 980H (and only a few other players) which was the main reason I bought the 980H to begin with.
It can internally decode all the latest audio codecs including trueHD and DTS HD MA.
It has 7.1 analog audio output, and a separate dedicated stereo analog output supposedly on a dedicated circuitry.









Basically, if it sounds good, then it has the potential to replace both my 980H and my Sharp BD player in my living room, and it would have the ability to play HD CD's just like my Music Hall CD25.

Wow, thats pretty good. For something like this i would have expected to pay a little more than 500 bucks. Have fun with it


----------



## soloz2

I just lined up a session with HD800's once they are released


----------



## Aden Florian

Question: Were the HD600's as expensive as the HD800's when they first released?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
Question: Were the HD600's as expensive as the HD800's when they first released?

Nope. In terms of pricing for dynamic headphones, the HD800 is new territory for Sennheiser.


----------



## soloz2

But Grado had to one up Sennheiser!


----------



## Aden Florian

Interesting.


----------



## BobbyChicken

If anyone gets those HD800s, you absolutely have to let me listen to them. I could send you my edition 9's to try in return.


----------



## phospholipid

I leave OCN for 1 hour, 1 HOUR!!! and when i wake up, all my reps are gone.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phospholipid* 
I leave OCN for 1 hour, 1 HOUR!!! and when i wake up, all my reps are gone.

That would the the tax I collected for giving you that pretty badge.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
That would the the tax I collected for giving you that pretty badge.

hehe, i know my good man. thank you.


----------



## Wankerfx

Hmmm, someone is selling some HD-555 woodies in Head-Fi for $100 shipped. Someone should pounce on that deal.


----------



## Puscifer

I got a pair of HD212 Pro's now. Does that mean I can join your club now?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Puscifer* 
I got a pair of HD212 Pro's now. Does that mean I can join your club now?

you could've joined whenever...Maynard FTW


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
you could've joined whenever...Maynard FTW









Indeed







.

Congrats Jon, welcome to staff.


----------



## *_*

just bought my D2... its shipping now....


----------



## Puscifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
you could've joined whenever...Maynard FTW









Oh yeah! Listening to Him right now in fact. (and yes, the H does need to be capitalized when referring to Maynard







)


----------



## newt111

amazing


----------



## conductor609

I guess I'll join this, I have a pair of akg k240's and love them


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *****erfx* 
Hmmm, someone is selling some HD-555 woodies in Head-Fi for $100 shipped. Someone should pounce on that deal.

I wouldn't touch woodied HD-555s with a 10 ft pole.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
I wouldn't touch woodied HD-555s with a 10 ft pole.









lol - the 555s , even woodies wouldn't be as good as the ATH-A700s which are the same price.


----------



## go4life

I have a Sennheiser HD 280 pro! Can I join?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
lol - the 555s , even woodies wouldn't be as good as the ATH-A700s which are the same price.

eh... I think I'd take HD555 over A700. In fact I'm quite certain I would for most styles of music.


----------



## s1rrah

I just found this page with a handful of very nice high def audio files ...

A bit from the download page:

2L - the Nordic Sound
_
Norway is blessed with many churches and cathedrals and most of 2L's recordings are made in these wonderful spaces. The music captured by 2L features Norwegian composers and performers, and an international repertoire reflected in the Nordic atmosphere.

The traditional way to illuminate and enhance an identity is to define the borders to operate within. This Norwegian label has chosen a different path as the products are developed without fences, originating from classical European art music and traditional folk music, recognizing the fundamental values of musical performances and excellent sound production..._

...

Here's the download page ... formats are available in everything from .WAV to FLAC to 5.1 Surround and several other formats ... it's actually quite impressive in that regard:

High Resolution Music DOWNLOAD

...

Enjoy!


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I just found this page with a handful of very nice high def audio files ...

A bit from the download page:

2L - the Nordic Sound
_
Norway is blessed with many churches and cathedrals and most of 2L's recordings are made in these wonderful spaces. The music captured by 2L features Norwegian composers and performers, and an international repertoire reflected in the Nordic atmosphere.

The traditional way to illuminate and enhance an identity is to define the borders to operate within. This Norwegian label has chosen a different path as the products are developed without fences, originating from classical European art music and traditional folk music, recognizing the fundamental values of musical performances and excellent sound production..._

...

Here's the download page ... formats are available in everything from .WAV to FLAC to 5.1 Surround and several other formats ... it's actually quite impressive in that regard:

High Resolution Music DOWNLOAD

...

Enjoy!











lol sorry but i posted that back about a month or two ago
nice though i think it needs to be brought to more pplz atention anyways.

thread : http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...rdings-ya.html


----------



## Hayday

I have the Bose QuietComfort 2
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/...rt2-large.jpeg

can i join!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 
I have the Bose QuietComfort 2
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/...rt2-large.jpeg

can i join!









yep, buy you're in the gimp corner with me


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
lol sorry but i posted that back about a month or two ago
nice though i think it needs to be brought to more pplz atention anyways.

thread : http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...rdings-ya.html

Your right ... can't be posted too often ...

And I have to say ... Listening to "Sonate Nr. 32 c-moll op. 111 sats 1" right now, a brilliant bit of piano playing ... small room ...

And it's absolutely unreal.

I so prefer the sound of these tracks to the K2 demo disc that I have ...

All the K2 tracks sound thin and wispy to me ... these "Nordic Sound" tracks are heavy with tone and naturalness ... very real and lifelike ...

I'll be buying some of their CD's for sure.


----------



## NFF

indeed. i too when i get some money'z


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 
I have the Bose QuietComfort 2
http://static.howstuffworks.com/gif/...rt2-large.jpeg

can i join!









epic fail :swearing:


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
eh... I think I'd take HD555 over A700. In fact I'm quite certain I would for most styles of music.

eh


----------



## slytown

Check out my review of the Apple in-ears. I like em alot.


----------



## NFF

lol today is just full of torls


----------



## jarble

bose and apple


----------



## Hayday

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
epic fail :swearing:









bose isn't THAT bad, i admit they are alittle overpriced but i got mine dirt cheap. . . gottem for free lol


----------



## S2kphile

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
bose and apple









+!


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
eh... I think I'd take HD555 over A700. In fact I'm quite certain I would for most styles of music.

Really?! I've heard both and I prefer the A700's. Ah, well it's all really subjective I guess.


----------



## Dolo001

sennheiser PC350's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hayday* 







bose isn't THAT bad, i admit they are alittle overpriced but i got mine dirt cheap. . . gottem for free lol

actually they are that bad. $25 Koss are better than $150 Bose.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *****erfx* 
Really?! I've heard both and I prefer the A700's. Ah, well it's all really subjective I guess.

It is subjective. I had a pair of a700's and they were pretty decent for games and some styles of electric music, but jazz, classical, rock just couldn't compare to HD555's.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
actually they are that bad. $25 Koss are better than $150 Bose.

It is subjective. I had a pair of a700's and they were pretty decent for games and some styles of electric music, but jazz, classical, rock just couldn't compare to HD555's.

Ahhh yes. I listen to only electronic.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Ahhh yes. I listen to only electronic.

electronic is the way to go!


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *go4life* 
electronic is the way to go!









Variety is the way to go. In my current playlist, Kanye is up followed by the CSO playing Mussorgsky and a few Eagles songs.


----------



## Niko-Time

all your musical tastes bow before my own.


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

just got some HD 280 pros and I can't beleive i wasted 17 years of my life without a soundcard and decent cans...


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Ahhh yes. I listen to only electronic.

Same =)


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecheeseofmanynames* 
just got some HD 280 pros and I can't beleive i wasted 17 years of my life without a soundcard and decent cans...

Just wait until you go a bit higher with regard to the quality of the cans.

It's seriously like a sickening addiction. I've been on hiatus for a while due to work and becoming a productive member of society, but once things settle down I'll be back on the scene.


----------



## c0nc0n

After I went from iPod earbuds to Ultimate ears 150v for my iPhone and my ATH AD-700s from my old Steelseries 5Hv2.

My life changed


----------



## Azazel

I was driving home from college today and thought "I wish my car stereo sounded as good as my headphones." Next thought "Wallet slid out of my pocket, walked up my chest, slapped me in the face and then jumped out the window"

Its like the pringles slogan, once you pop, you can't stop.


----------



## *_*

anyone listen to classical around here?


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
anyone listen to classical around here?

Yes.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by **_** 
anyone listen to classical around here?

little bit


----------



## Aura

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5488558-post49.html

Finally confirmed that Herandu = Stanley. Unfortunately I cannot express myself in a manner that is appropriate for Mr. Beresford and his behavior on Head-Fi







.


----------



## Gollie

It's been a while since I dropped by but I just picked up the new K'Naan album (Troubadour) and a couple of A.R. Rahman albums (Slumdog Millionaire and another that I have not listened to yet).

I'm liking what I'm hearing from Rahman. His style through my set up is very nice! I've only heard half of the Slumdog album but this guy has talent. Worth a look if you are in the market for some new tunes...


----------



## Chipp

Good deal on a B-stock 0404 USB if anybody is looking for one...

http://www.zzounds.com/item--EMU0404


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5488558-post49.html

Finally confirmed that Herandu = Stanley. Unfortunately I cannot express myself in a manner that is appropriate for Mr. Beresford and his behavior on Head-Fi







.

ahh... I knew it all along! thanks for posting, just made my day!


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Good deal on a B-stock 0404 USB if anybody is looking for one...

http://www.zzounds.com/item--EMU0404

Just 164 - around what I paid for my tracker|Pre - which is basically a 0202 with 2 XLR hybrid inputs instead of 1


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/5488558-post49.html

Finally confirmed that Herandu = Stanley. Unfortunately I cannot express myself in a manner that is appropriate for Mr. Beresford and his behavior on Head-Fi







.

I've just spent a while reading through some of his posts on Head Fi and I'm left confused, after my dealings with him via Email, he's been very helpful. It's strange that he acts so different on there. I wish I'd seen all of this before I'd bought my DAC, I'm not saying it would have stopped me but I would have had a good think about it.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
I've just spent a while reading through some of his posts on Head Fi and I'm left confused, after my dealings with him via Email, he's been very helpful. It's strange that he acts so different on there. I wish I'd seen all of this before I'd bought my DAC, I'm not saying it would have stopped me but I would have had a good think about it.

I wouldn't worry about it too much, so long as you are happy with your unit. However, it is an understatement to say that Beresford is a moron and really has no clue about positive representation of his product.

Good news for me, PayPal had screwed me with a review on my transaction for my RS-2, but today they finally put the money through so the RS-2 will be shipping tomorrow. Can't wait for it to arrive...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I wouldn't worry about it too much, so long as you are happy with your unit. However, it is an understatement to say that Beresford is a moron and really has no clue about positive representation of his product.

Good news for me, PayPal had screwed me with a review on my transaction for my RS-2, but today they finally put the money through so the RS-2 will be shipping tomorrow. Can't wait for it to arrive...









Can't wait to hear your thoughts ...


----------



## soloz2

tomorrow I'll be receiving a couple nice packages.

First up is a pair of RS1's thanks to a friend here. if you pay attention you probably already know who they belong to if not read up!









Second will be my new Oppo BDP-83


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
First up is a pair of RS1's thanks to a friend here. if you pay attention you probably already know who they belong to if not read up!









Are you the new owner of these headphones?









If so, Grado is getting some serious rep. across the frequent members here...


----------



## soloz2

no, they are a loaner, or demo so I have to send them back, but I couldn't be more pleased. I'd like to see what my woodied SR225's have to offer over cans that retail at 2x the modded price.

I have to be honest. having 2 pairs of woodied SR225, one with a recable and the other with stock for a few days really made me reconsider leaving mine stock for now. I left them stock as I just didn't have time, but there was a dramatic difference. The Grado cable really isn't as good as I thought it might be. It really made me think about what a recabled pair of RS1 or PS1's might sound like...


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
no, they are a loaner, or demo so I have to send them back, but I couldn't be more pleased. I'd like to see what my woodied SR225's have to offer over cans that retail at 2x the modded price.

I have to be honest. having 2 pairs of woodied SR225, one with a recable and the other with stock for a few days really made me reconsider leaving mine stock for now. I left them stock as I just didn't have time, but there was a dramatic difference. The Grado cable really isn't as good as I thought it might be. It really made me think about what a recabled pair of RS1 or PS1's might sound like...

Gotcha, that will be a nice comparison.

I never cared much for the stock Grado cable, it's alright in general but the Y-Split is awful and will kink no matter how well you try and manage the cable.


----------



## s1rrah

Got a pair of HiFi Tuning ceramic fuses in yesterday ... really pleased with the results, a highly recommended tweak for those of you wanting to keep your current system for a while and maximize it's performance...

I posted this in the Havana thread last night and will repost here on the chance anyone might be interested ...

...










...

A definite improvement over the stock fuse!

x2 resolution and especially ... well ... resolution. Yet another bit of veil removed is the best way to put it ...

But there's more ...

What's _really_ mind boggling is how much of a difference changing the polarity/orientation of the fuse makes! HiFi Tuning says they can be run either way and to experiment to find the orientation that suits your ear ...

It's downright maddening to be honest.

Turn it one way and the bass tightens up dramatically but loses a bit of depth/extension ... the mids become a tad recessed ... the highs become a tad rolled off but very very sweet and forgiving (especially with the GS1000's) and the soundstage becomes crazy huge and almost like you turned on a stereo effect of some kind ...

Turn it the _opposite way_ and the mids become less recessed and a bit forward, the bass fattens up and gains depth but loses tautness, the highs gain a bit more sizzle and "splash" and the soundstage, while still really nice, becomes a bit more centered and not as wide ...

Really ... it's freakishly *horrible* to start such comparisons on a Friday evening, a night before work and all.

I had to settle on a certain setting (mind you for DAC _*and*_ AMP, where the above holds identically true) so as to be able to get some work/listening done and also get to bed at a certain time ...

Anyway ...

They are legit and I can't imagine the trauma I'm going to suffer this weekend while trying to figure out which polarity setting I'm going to stick with between the DAC and AMP ... LOL.


----------



## soloz2

or you could go w/o a fuse... live dangerously!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
or you could go w/o a fuse... live dangerously!









LoL. Do you do that? Have you tried it? Any sound differences?


----------



## soloz2

well... you have to bypass the fuse. On some electronics you can wire it up differently... my Max is fused though at the input. (I have a filtered and fused IEC inlet) never bothered to try different fuses though.


----------



## SinX7

me


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SinX7* 
me









you?
what?


----------



## Zensou

Finally got my AH-D2000s. ;D


----------



## s1rrah

There's a ESI Juli for sale at Head-fi if anyone is in the market for one:

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...8/#post5472421

...

I'd get it but I need a gaming/audio combo so it's probably not the best bet ...


----------



## Aura

It's a good thing I'm not into stats...


----------



## newt111

so what are the pointy feet supposed to do on that amp?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
so what are the pointy feet supposed to do on that amp?

aside form looking kool im guessing decreasing microphonics in the tubes.


----------



## soloz2

isolation cones. Would be more effective with 3 instead of 4 though...


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
isolation cones. Would be more effective with 3 instead of 4 though...

explain please


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
explain please









The whole point of the cones is to minimize the amount of physical contact between the surface and the audio gear - fewer points of contact (fewer feet) results in lower overall contact.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

so you are saying i should balance my amp on one?


----------



## NFF

lol that would be the ideal setup yes.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
The whole point of the cones is to minimize the amount of physical contact between the surface and the audio gear - fewer points of contact (fewer feet) results in lower overall contact.

also, if the surface the gear is sitting on is not 100% level or the base of the gear itself is not flat 4 cones have the potential to have 1 foot not touching at all.


----------



## NFF

uh lol wut? they went from ed7 to ed9 to ed8??? the other thing is the ed8's dont look like a ultrasone. they look like my panasonic's lol but aparently they'r the best out sofar.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 









It's a good thing I'm not into stats...

...








Why is it sticky on the floor?


----------



## Aura

Got my job lined up for the summer...

...CanJam is a definite possibility now...


----------



## NFF

well thats good aura i just wish i could go but im like across the continent from the meet.


----------



## The_Rocker

Let me in!

I have a pair of *ATH A-700's*

And damn! I got the second post on this thread back in 07


----------



## Azazel

Got my K1000 now and they will be at the meet with me Saturday Aura.







The shanlings are little monsters too. I still have 20-30db left to spare on my soundcard.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
well thats good aura i just wish i could go but im like across the continent from the meet.

When it was down here last year I was really excited - then I ended up being in Colorado for a gig that weekend. :/


----------



## NFF

lol colarado would be closer than i am to can-jam


----------



## noname

can-jam, as in cans in canada jam?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
can-jam, as in cans in canada jam?

i wish, i forget where, but i think its in a southern state.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
i wish, i forget where, but i think its in a southern state.

its usualy in florida or califonia.


----------



## Aura

This year it is Los Angeles.

Thus far, it has been in New York, Cali, Florida, and Cali again. These locations have all been picked based on the competence and capabilities of the head-fi locals in these regions; the fact that it's been in California twice now is not coincidental. Both the SoCal and NorCal groups are among the largest out there. There's plenty of rumors about where it will be next year - I've heard Chicago (as always), Texas, Arizona, Washington D.C., etc.


----------



## Jackolantern

LEMME IN!









Just got a set of HD 555s...my first real set of decent headphones. I upgraded from Microsoft LX-3000s...INCREDIBLE difference. from what ive read, they will sound even better after wearing in.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Yeah wish CanJam would come to Toronto or something







then I'd go


----------



## jaybrn1

Got my Sennheiser HD 555 last week =)


----------



## newt111

I just spent 93$ on music.

Radiohead- In Rainbows --if you don't own this, you are lame. I downloaded it back (not illegally) when they released it, and now I own the real version

Bell Orchestre- As Seen Through Windows --features members of the Arcade Fire and others --If you like classical, get this band. I would call it "indie classical" or "classical post rock"

...And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead- The Century of Self

The Bad Plus - For All I Care check out this track list

Neko Case - Middle Cyclone

and last but certainly not least,

Lamb of God - Wrath

now to pick one to listen to first


----------



## NFF

wrath is awesome. i bought it a week ago. its fun playing with the SE disk


----------



## Higgins

I'd like to enter









I own a pair of V-Moda Vibe earbud ATM and will possibly be in the market for a pair of audiophile grade headphones this summer.


----------



## Aura

Well, got a meet in 11 hours. Finally, I get to hang with another OCNHC'er in person. 4th time is a charm I guess







.


----------



## newt111

hey, how's that Pinback cd treatin' ya? post your impressions (good or bad) or send me your cans


----------



## slytown

Add Apple In-Ears to my list.

And has anyone tried this mod yet for the ipod?










http://www.redwineaudio.com/iMod.html


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


Add Apple In-Ears to my list.

And has anyone tried this mod yet for the ipod?










http://www.redwineaudio.com/iMod.html


yes, it is better, but expensive. You have to have a special LOD and an external amp. You don't have to buy an overpriced ALO LOD either...


----------



## Aura

Meet went well today, kind of getting to the point where it's getting more social for me than anything else. I hate to say that the gear is an afterthought, but I guess I'm just satisfied with where I'm at with my rig.

Matt (Azazel) is definitely one of the good guys, great to meet him. His balanced Shanling/K1000 rig was excellent for the money; he's got less than $450 in the amp section and it's got a ton of value. Plus he loaned me his K701 which I'm finally listening to on my rig here at home







.

I'll put up a somewhat limited impression thread soon, hopefully Matt can add some thoughts as well. I will give a teaser by saying that I finally spent some decent time with Zana Deux in a quiet setting...


----------



## Azazel

It was the first time I listened to headphones/equipment that aren't mine so I'm not experienced to really compare much.

I listened to the Senn hd600+zana / hd650(balanced)+GS-X amp/ hd650(balanced)+my shanlings. They did not live up to the hype created on head-fi imo. I think they are only on the same level as the k701, just a different flavor of sound.

The ps1 and r10 on the other hand ..... WOW!!!! I also liked the grado rs-1 from the small room. I liked your Moth amp a lot with the k1000 and ps1. I'm glad I bought the K1000 already because I would be strongly considering the ps1000 after my new found grado love. I thought the balanced Akg K340 had a unique sound. It seemed like a headphone I would need some time to adjust to before I could give a yay or nay. The grado hp2 was very nice too but I prefer the ps1.

I swear next time I know Ray is coming, I am going to make a cd of the most hardcore rap I can think of just to see the look on his face when I crank it up(on his gear).

I just wanted to hear the sound sigs of different cans because I haven't heard many. I didn't do any technical listening really besides when I noticed the some of the little differences between our amps on the k1000. The people and pizza were great though. It was a very good experience and I'm really glad I went(glad people liked my combo too lol)


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Anyone in here know someone that is selling a Zero DAC by chance?


----------



## soloz2

update @ Oppo BDP-83

I just submitted my vote to Oppo to coninue the EAP. It looks like they will be including 300 more EAP members for the second round and hope to be ready for a public release at the end of the month.

Here is what I submitted:

Quote:



I vote to continue the EAP. While I cannot say the BDP-83 is without flaws it is still more complete than some other BD players that have been released to the market. So far I have only had problems playing one disc . Aside from that, there are a couple missing features such as being able to switch SACD layers without entering the setup, but being able to switch layers with the audio button on the remote and DVD-A will be implemented with a (hopefully soon) firmware update. 
I have been very impressed with the sound quality when using the dedicated stereo analog outputs to my receiver. I have not had the opportunity to A/B the BDP-83 to my good CDP in my office yet, but I have a feeling the Oppo will not be outclassed, which says a lot considering the price and features the BDP-83 offers. 
The more feedback Oppo gets the easier it will be to fix the few remaining bugs and offer a few tweaks to the player before release. As it stands today with the current firmware I would still recommend the BDP-83 over my other BD player.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Meet went well today, kind of getting to the point where it's getting more social for me than anything else. I hate to say that the gear is an afterthought, but I guess I'm just satisfied with where I'm at with my rig.

Matt (Azazel) is definitely one of the good guys, great to meet him. His balanced Shanling/K1000 rig was excellent for the money; he's got less than $450 in the amp section and it's got a ton of value. Plus he loaned me his K701 which I'm finally listening to on my rig here at home







.

I'll put up a somewhat limited impression thread soon, hopefully Matt can add some thoughts as well. I will give a teaser by saying that I finally spent some decent time with Zana Deux in a quiet setting...


The gear should be an afterthought, in my opinion.







We're in this hobby for the music.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The gear should be an afterthought, in my opinion.







We're in this hobby for the music.










Indeed







.

Bad news - the Moth is out of commission. I noticed 3-4 days ago that my left speaker seemed to be slightly louder than the right, but at the time it was subtle and I didn't think much of it. Yesterday at the meet I had a slight imbalance I first turned the amp on, I borrowed Ray's PS-1 and it seemed fine again with both that headphone and the SR60 I took with me.

This morning, another imbalance, but this time it didn't go away. Swapped tubes on both output and driver, tested the source with my other amp, checked headphones multiple times, nothing worked. So, I e-mailed the amp's creator Craig and we will see what he wants me to do. Hopefully I won't have to send it to him, but I'm guessing that's what will happen.

Probably not gonna make it to CanJam with this new expense arising.


----------



## soloz2

I just spent the last couple hours listening to music and I must say that the BDP-83 makes the best sounding CDP I've heard for the price. It certainly makes me listen to hear the differences between it and my modded Music Hall CD25 (Parts Connexion 1+ mods using Burson Discrete Op-amps) The CD25 wins out with a slightly lower noise floor and a slightly larger soundstage. The CD25 is able to resolve details a little better, but I still must give Oppo a pat on the back. I think they have a wonderful 'budget' universal player on their hands.

System used:
Sources: Oppo BDP-83 or Parts Connexion 1+ Music Hall CD25 using Burson Discrete Op-amps
Amp: Maxed Millet Hybrid Max (toroidal transformer, Black Gate bypassed by Vit-Q, all hand matched transistors & resistors, MOSFET output stage, OptiVol, silver wire in signal path)
Power: APC H15 conditioner
Cables: Soloz Audio prototype analog IC, Soloz Audio prototype power cable for amp, Signal Cable Digital Reference for source
Headphones: Grado RS1 with various pads & Sennheiser HD580 with HD600 grills) stock cable on the RS1, Soloz Audio Reference on the HD580


----------



## YOSHIBA

May I join?
I have a pair of AKG k-81's


----------



## Gattsu

Logitech Precision







.

Picture


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gattsu*


Logitech Precision







.

Picture


OMG I used to have a pair of those and they're not even properly balanced. One side is MUCH louder than the other.


----------



## murderbymodem

Hmm, I'm thinking about getting a Fiio E5, it's cheap and seems like it would be a good place to start since I've never used an amp before.

Thoughts?


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gattsu*


Logitech Precision







.

Picture


I think you should read the front page. Those Logitechs are not audiophile grade headphones.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Hmm, I'm thinking about getting a Fiio E5, it's cheap and seems like it would be a good place to start since I've never used an amp before.

Thoughts?


great for the price i think it would be a good starter since you cant find anything for that price. except if you are good with a soldering iron and build a cmoy


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


great for the price i think it would be a good starter since you cant find anything for that price. except if you are good with a soldering iron and build a cmoy


I've been needing an amp, because whenever I play my Mom's boyfriend's Playstation 3 (sorry, had to stress that I didn't buy a console myself







) I hook my ATH-AD700s to the headphone jack of the TV, but there's an annoying buzzing noise, so I'm going to get the FiiO E5 and an RCA > 3.5mm adapter.









A friend of mine has the same sound card as me and Ultrastone HFi-780s and said the FiiO really helped, particularly in the bass department. I've never been much of a bass person, but I'll need it for the PS3 anyway so why not give it a shot?


----------



## NFF

i doubt the 780's need any more bass lol. but yea rca to mini then to fiio would be your best bet indeed.


----------



## Jakethesnake011

Can I join with my trittion ax360s







just got em today!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just spent the last couple hours listening to music and I must say that the BDP-83 makes the best sounding CDP I've heard for the price. It certainly makes me listen to hear the differences between it and my modded Music Hall CD25 (Parts Connexion 1+ mods using Burson Discrete Op-amps) The CD25 wins out with a slightly lower noise floor and a slightly larger soundstage. The CD25 is able to resolve details a little better, but I still must give Oppo a pat on the back. I think they have a wonderful 'budget' universal player on their hands.

System used:
Sources: Oppo BDP-83 or Parts Connexion 1+ Music Hall CD25 using Burson Discrete Op-amps
Amp: Maxed Millet Hybrid Max (toroidal transformer, Black Gate bypassed by Vit-Q, all hand matched transistors & resistors, MOSFET output stage, OptiVol, silver wire in signal path)
Power: APC H15 conditioner
Cables: Soloz Audio prototype analog IC, *Soloz Audio prototype power cable for amp*, Signal Cable Digital Reference for source
Headphones: Grado RS1 with various pads & Sennheiser HD580 with HD600 grills) stock cable on the RS1, Soloz Audio Reference on the HD580


hrmmm where can I get a Soloz Audio Power cable?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


hrmmm where can I get a Soloz Audio Power cable?


from Soloz2 ---PM him


----------



## NFF

lol i think he was being sarcastic


----------



## newt111

lol, I just realized it was hellscream asking.....if he doesn't know--he's ******ed


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


lol, I just realized it was hellscream asking.....he's ******ed


Can I edit that?


----------



## Blue_Fire

since my ath-a500's cable got chewed up and i can't get them fixed right now, i have been listening to everything on my grado sr60's. and i have to admit i love these headphones. first few days i had a bit of ear fatigue, but now i love em. Definitely going to make my next set a pair of 125's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


since my ath-a500's cable got chewed up and i can't get them fixed right now, i have been listening to everything on my grado sr60's. and i have to admit i love these headphones. first few days i had a bit of ear fatigue, but now i love em. Definitely going to make my next set a pair of 125's


no, skip them and get a pair of 225


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no, skip them and get a pair of 225


hmm i might just save up more and get a pair of 325is's. dt880's are also right in that price range. I would need to get an amp for the sr225 and up?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


hmm i might just save up more and get a pair of 325is's. dt880's are also right in that price range. I would need to get an amp for the sr225 and up?


no, I'd take 225 over 325i.

880's really need an amp. SR225 sound a lot better with a good tube amp. Needs to be able to drive the low impedance of the Grados.


----------



## Blue_Fire

hmm why the 225i over the 325is? preference?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


hmm why the 225i over the 325is? preference?


listen to both and you'll understand. 325i are brighter and the few ways they are better don't outweigh the price increase. granted I haven't listened to the 225i yet, they could be the same now...


----------



## Blue_Fire

well if i snag, the 225i, whats a good amp to handle the low impedence? haven't had to deal with an amp of my own yet cause my a500's didn't really need the power.
EDIT: hmm i finished re-cabling my a500's today, and i have to say i did miss them. Although the sound quality isn't a very huge difference in SQ. There is one, and it's obvious, but not huge. I feel the sr80i's might close the gap. I believe i still want the SR225i' and better though.

Also for an amp, noname recommended i build a millet "starving student" or as the such. i did a little research and decided this is not out of my abilities (looks easy actually). Im thinking for a case i'm going to use a tiny 5x5x3 ammo can. is this a good idea?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


lol, I just realized it was hellscream asking.....if he doesn't know--he's ******ed


well thats not a nice thing to say







I simply never knew he was making power cables... I ordered a very nice Millet Max off of him, I know how to get a hold of him thanks...


----------



## soloz2

I don't think newt was trying to be mean...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gattsu*


Logitech Precision







.

Picture



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


OMG I used to have a pair of those and they're not even properly balanced. One side is MUCH louder than the other.


LOL! Ironic, isn't it?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I think you should read the front page. Those Logitechs are not audiophile grade headphones.


That's fine, there's separate sections to accommodate for all types of headphones.

Adding these folks:

Azazel (K1000)
Higgins (V-Moda Vibe)
Jackolantern (HD555)
jaybrn1 (HD555)
slytown (Apple In-Ear Buds)
The_Rocker (ATH-A700)
YOSHIBA (K-81)

Gattsu (Precision)


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well thats not a nice thing to say







I simply never knew he was making power cables... I ordered a very nice Millet Max off of him, I know how to get a hold of him thanks...


not trying to be mean, I thought you were being sarcastic, and I thought it was common knowledge among the regulars that he makes those cables...sorry


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


not trying to be mean, I thought you were being sarcastic, and I thought it was common knowledge among the regulars that he makes those cables...sorry


We're gonna get you, Newt!

LOL.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


not trying to be mean, I thought you were being sarcastic, and I thought it was common knowledge among the regulars that he makes those cables...sorry


IMO, he's a a bottomless pit of knowledge first and a cable maker second.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


We're gonna get you, *Sucka*!

LOL.











fixed


----------



## Aura

Hey, no fighting in OCNHC!

Except for Joel; the dude can't be controlled anyway







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol no worries Newt


----------



## pLuhhmm

hellscream, your not the hellscream on esea are you?


----------



## rush340

Mmmmm... Just got sr80's. They sound great. Currently listening to Lazy by Deep Purple.









Time to find a sound card to get rid of the hissing and buzzing.


----------



## -Muggz-

No Razer's on the list?

I have Razer Piranha and the sound is amazing as well as the built-in mic is crystal clear..... hmmm

I guess Im out then.

If its already been posted, sorry! There are 678 pages! lol


----------



## pLuhhmm

muggz, once you get some good headphones yourll realize headsets are poop


----------



## soloz2

I don't know that much... still lots to learn...


----------



## s1rrah

Just got this in my inbox a few minutes ago ...

It's a free download notice for six incredibly good, incredibly well recorded tracks from NiN and Janes Addiction and Street Sweeper.

The download page features options including MP3's, FLACS, and even full quality .WAV files ...

My hats off to these guys for making such finely recorded tracks available for free.

Myself? I'm a huge and long standing fan of Janes Addiction and I'll be damned if the available version of "Chip Away" isn't the best I've ever heard ...

I chose to download the .WAV files ... but I'm sure the .FLACS are just as good.

Anyway.

Here's a link:

NIN|JA 2009

...

Get it while the getting's good!

(I am only the messenger!)


----------



## NFF

NiN seems to be one of the most active mainstream musicians that care to release high quality music.

though i know the newest devin townsend project "KI" is gona be great low compression and a dynamic mastering what more can ya ask for oh and a vinyl release also.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


NiN seems to be one of the most active mainstream musicians that care to release high quality music.

though i know the newest devin townsend project "KI" is gona be great low compression and a dynamic mastering what more can ya ask for oh and a vinyl release also.


Something I didn't know ... but have recently found out ... "Street Sweeper" features the former guitarist from Rage Against the Machine, Tom Morello ...

I was listening to the tracks in the above mentioned download and I kept thinking of Rage ... the guitar was just too familiar ... and after a little searching, I discovered it was Tom Morello ...

Great stuff ...


----------



## TUDJ

Thanks for the link s1rrah, I love NiN









They released The Slip in a similar way, free (no DRM) with a plethora of format downloads including FLAC, WAV etc.

He even let people download the music source files for whichever progam he used (escapes me at the moment) so people could mess around with his music and create remixes etc.

Rep+ to you.


----------



## mkosem

I'm running Denon AH-D1001 cans with a PIMENTA amp.

--Matt


----------



## PropNut

Plantronics Audio 777 Gamer headset. IMO these are awesome, great sound and excellent microphone (Squadmates say so anyway). Put me on the list


----------



## newt111

My soundcard died on me, which is good and bad.

The bad-I can't afford any SOLOZ custom headphones anymore.

Good news-I ordered a Prelude, and decided to get some HD201s. I"m interested to see how $35 cans compare to my $150 Bose---should be fun!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Good news-I ordered a Prelude, and decided to get some HD201s. I"m interested to see how $35 cans compare to my $150 Bose---should be fun!


Bose.


----------



## NFF

if newt actualy payed 150 for the bose then yes but if not meh not his money.


----------



## newt111

I paid $40 for them. and yeah i know, they suck.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I paid $40 for them. and yeah i know, they suck.


wow you payed 10 less than what their actualy worth. good job.


----------



## Tyrker

Sign me up, just got me some ATH-A700







.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


wow you payed 10 less than what their actualy worth. good job.


$50? I doubt it. I have a feeling the HD201s are gonna kill them.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


$50? I doubt it. I have a feeling the HD201s are gonna kill them.


50's the absolute most i would pay for em.


----------



## noname

Why is bose even mentioned in this thread?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Why is bose even mentioned in this thread?


Because you touch yourself at night.

Couldn't stop myself...


----------



## NFF

lol nice

but anyways

i am working on this for us http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...ml#post5853308

i hope this goes through this way we can have a more intimate section then just the "ocnhc" thread to freely discuss high end audio and not worry about being bumped down the pages.


----------



## BobbyChicken

ok, add me a second pair of headphones to put there by my name. I have finished woody-ing my sr-60's. Well mostly finished anyways. I still don't have the pads glued on yet and the wood hasn't been sanded with anything finer than a 60. And they definitely need some dampening. But they sound amazing. The guy who helped me make the cups actually thinks the bass is overpowering.

I do have a question for you guys though. What pads would be a good match for sr-60s? The stock pads are absolutely awful. I'd like something made out of leather rather than foam.


----------



## Blue_Fire

so guys i have decided i want to become a professional. After trying everything else i thoughts i liked, i prefer audio more. 
MECP, whats everyone think of this? Been contemplating this for like 3 years now.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


lol nice

but anyways

i am working on this for us http://www.overclock.net/suggestions...ml#post5853308

i hope this goes through this way we can have a more intimate section then just the "ocnhc" thread to freely discuss high end audio and not worry about being bumped down the pages.


i replied, looks like a great idea.


----------



## TUDJ

I replied too









I can't decide on my predicament! I want some Grado's but can't really afford more than SR-60's at the moment, but if I sell my HD555's I might be able to stretch to SR-125's, I just don't wanna lose my much loved Senns!!

HD555 + SR-60's

or

SR-125

I suppose the logical answer is to Audition various Grado sets but I've heard some of the local shops won't let people audition headphones due to Health & Safety


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I replied too









I can't decide on my predicament! I want some Grado's but can't really afford more than SR-60's at the moment, but if I sell my HD555's I might be able to stretch to SR-125's, I just don't wanna lose my much loved Senns!!

HD555 + SR-60's

or

SR-125

I suppose the logical answer is to Audition various Grado sets but I've heard some of the local shops won't let people audition headphones due to Health & Safety










Personally I don't think I'd ever buy used headphones...
Especially with HD555s down to $89.95 on Amazon.

Edit: ATH-AD700s are down to $76.37 on Amazon


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Personally I don't think I'd ever buy used headphones...
Especially with HD555s down to $89.95 on Amazon.

Edit: ATH-AD700s are down to $76.37 on Amazon










That's an amazing deal...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


That's an amazing deal...


They are Â£117 on Amazon.co.uk, thats $170, nearly a $100 more for the same thing, I hate the UK sometimes :[


----------



## Aura

If you want it tud, lmk.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


so guys i have decided i want to become a professional. After trying everything else i thoughts i liked, i prefer audio more. 
MECP, whats everyone think of this? Been contemplating this for like 3 years now.


Just break out the moolah and your in. And bring a good set of ears. I say go for it mang.


----------



## Dee.

Just found this thread...

My first: HD202
Then came the rest all at once









ATH-A900
Sennheiser HD580 (w/ hd600/650 grills & 650 cable)
V-Moda vibes (for on the go)


----------



## razr7

razr7 sennheiser hd515


----------



## phospholipid

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...nth-march.html

vote for me yeah yeah







? if you like my blog posts that is!


----------



## Blue_Fire

MECP basic (level 1) installer is only 30 bucks for the book (of which i'm pretty sure i know all about) and 85 bucks for the cert :/ first things first, to get a job to pay for all this....
I think the start of a new job and the end of the OCN overclock competition kinda line up so that i might just end up doing somthing with the 50 bucks... like buying my book!

EDIT: oh i downloaded that ninja tour sampler, and ran all the track through audacity to check clipping, remastering, etc.... and was amazed at how bad some of those tracks are. I don't have time to upload a pic but ill post back later.


----------



## NFF

OOOOHH LOOK LOOK http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-got-mail.html

yay i finaly got my parts.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


OOOOHH LOOK LOOK http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-got-mail.html

yay i finaly got my parts.


That looks advanced.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That looks advanced.


I
Whispers:
*Not that hard*


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


I
Whispers:
*Not that hard*


indeed i got them together and working allready. although now with one of soloz's cables.... soon a week or so and i should have that too. cant wait.


----------



## Blue_Fire

I think i might build a portable setup for work. Thinking for a source im going to end up using a cowon iAudio 7 16gb. I really like longer battery life so i might do something else.

Anyone care to link to some good reading on IEM's?
EDIT: if anyone wants to recommend some, i listen to a fairly large amount of trance, drum and bass, led zeppelin, and irish punk.... budget is 70usd max. But i would still like the reading material as im terribly bored.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


Anyone care to link to some good reading on IEM's?
EDIT: if anyone wants to recommend some, i listen to a fairly large amount of trance, drum and bass, led zeppelin, and irish punk.... budget is 70usd max. But i would still like the reading material as im terribly bored.


I haven't used any IEMs besides my Denon AH-C551's, but they sound amazing, they go for around $50 on Amazon and they were worth every penny.

So guys, I'm looking at getting something closed. My ATH-AD700s are great for my Mom's house where it's usually quiet, but I go to my Dad's house every other weekend, and he is currently building a pool house, so I need some isolation!

Right now I have my eye on Equation RP-21s, any thoughts?


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I haven't used any IEMs besides my Denon AH-C551's, but they sound amazing, they go for around $50 on Amazon and they were worth every penny.

So guys, I'm looking at getting something closed. My ATH-AD700s are great for my Mom's house where it's usually quiet, but I go to my Dad's house every other weekend, and he is currently building a pool house, so I need some isolation!

Right now I have my eye on Equation RP-21s, any thoughts?


Someone here on the forums had those for a little bit, don't remember a whole lot about them... that being said you can also find a500's and ultrasone hfi450's in that price range.

EDIT: thx by the way on the tip, might actually pick up the c551k's. source for now is going to be a 1 gig ipod nano 1st generation.


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

Hey lemme in the club please? =P I just recently received my 1st good pair of cans and cant believe that all my music was converted into such a horrible format =\\

Well anyway I have a Creative X-fi xtreme music and some Sennheiser HD 205's


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


I haven't used any IEMs besides my Denon AH-C551's, but they sound amazing, they go for around $50 on Amazon and they were worth every penny.

So guys, I'm looking at getting something closed. My ATH-AD700s are great for my Mom's house where it's usually quiet, but I go to my Dad's house every other weekend, and he is currently building a pool house, so I need some isolation!

Right now I have my eye on Equation RP-21s, any thoughts?


Does this link help?

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-headsets.html


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Does this link help?

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-headsets.html


lol how does that link help him in any way?
EDIT: ok now i can see how that would be helpful. but not as helpful ask just simply asking what the potential headphone will be used for?


----------



## pLuhhmm

by showing him options....?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


I
Whispers:
*Not that hard*


Lol I'm just saying it looks advanced. Not hard


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Why is bose even mentioned in this thread?











Because you touch yourself at night.

Couldn't stop myself...


LOL.









Added the following people.

mkosem (AH-D1001)
Tyrker (ATH-A700)
newt111 (HD201) - Remove solo custom
BobbyChicken (SR-60)
Dee. (HD202, ATH-A900, HD580, V-Moda Vibes)
razr7 (HD515)

PropNut (Plantonics Audio 777)


----------



## bowman

Oh, you guys started a club. Does that mean I get to knock on your door and pester you for advice?







I've been looking for reviews but 'my sites' don't really have a lot of recent ones.

Currently I have a set of Philips SHP805 headphones, and before that I had Sennheiser HD 515s. The Sennheisers broke from wear and tear and the Philips ones are just getting mangy and nasty. It's not like you can put it in the washing machine.









So what I need is something that..

- covers the ears like these and the ones before
- gives good music sound while also being decent for games (I don't have a fancy sound card as you can see and I rarely listen to anything but mp3's so don't think I'm picky..)
- preferably with a neck band as the 'headphone hair' is getting old
- preferably with replaceable pads so I can wash them or throw them when they get nasty
- none of these insanely priced audiophile thingoes, less than €100 (or slightly above if it ticks all the boxes and is optimal, obviously) would be better


----------



## Shingetsu

Here you go
http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/audio/siberia-neckband/information

This is the head phone for those who want the most out of some white over the ear head phones that make sure your hair looks awesome at lan parties!! W00t, because we all know how important looking cool while pwning at [insert whatever people are competitively playing at lan parties now-a-days].

PLUS it has a mic! so you can yell at your buddies who are sitting next to you!....through vent!.....ON a freaking LAN! lol

Seriously though, these are decent headphones for gaming, they're circumaural and are neckbandy and junk. They sound good for anyone who isnt an audiophile and they do look cool. Yes i have worn and tried these out.

Good lucK!


----------



## Blue_Fire

could get the sennheiser pc 350's lol


----------



## bowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Here you go
http://www.steelseries.com/us/products/audio/siberia-neckband/information

This is the head phone for those who want the most out of some white over the ear head phones that make sure your hair looks awesome at lan parties!! W00t, because we all know how important looking cool while pwning at [insert whatever people are competitively playing at lan parties now-a-days].

PLUS it has a mic! so you can yell at your buddies who are sitting next to you!....through vent!.....ON a freaking LAN! lol

Seriously though, these are decent headphones for gaming, they're circumaural and are neckbandy and junk. They sound good for anyone who isnt an audiophile and they do look cool. Yes i have worn and tried these out.

Good lucK!


Omg. I looked for those before, a while ago, noone had them so I gave up.

Turns out my favorite shop has 2 of them in stock. Ima go ahead and order before they're gone.

Thanks man!


----------



## Aura

RS-2 arrived at home a few days ago, I made the trip from school to get them and hang with the parents until Sunday.

Right now running a budget version of my rig, with just Marantz cdp + LD II amp, but it's pretty clear to me that if nothing ever changes about Grado, it is that tenacious sound that just dominates with rock (I'd even argue that HP1000 and GS1000 perform incredibly well with the genre).

Not so sure the K701 will stick around, even on this half-ass rig there are things that I'm naturally attracted to with the RS-2. I'll need the next week or two at school with the full rig to be sure. I'll post some pics Sunday night, this pair is gorgeous. The wood is very dark, like you'd see on a vintage pair of RS-1's. I'm thinking I've got a rather old pair, since SR40 was still listed on the back of the box







. I like to think that this might be a vintage RS-2, if such a thing exists.


----------



## newt111

I got my HD201 yesterday. update OP please


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


RS-2 arrived at home a few days ago, I made the trip from school to get them and hang with the parents until Sunday.

Right now running a budget version of my rig, with just Marantz cdp + LD II amp, but it's pretty clear to me that if nothing ever changes about Grado, it is that tenacious sound that just dominates with rock (I'd even argue that HP1000 and GS1000 perform incredibly well with the genre).

Not so sure the K701 will stick around, even on this half-ass rig there are things that I'm naturally attracted to with the RS-2. I'll need the next week or two at school with the full rig to be sure. I'll post some pics Sunday night, this pair is gorgeous. The wood is very dark, like you'd see on a vintage pair of RS-1's. I'm thinking I've got a rather old pair, since SR40 was still listed on the back of the box







. I like to think that this might be a vintage RS-2, if such a thing exists.


I've had both k701 and RS1 here to over the last 6 months and both have been on my list if "would like to own" but each time I come back to HD600, neither do anything that much better to make me want to switch or pony up the $$ to own both.


----------



## NFF

well guys i am likeing the proline750's that are frankenmoded to 2500's even with the crappy temp cable i have on em now. the soundstage is wide, amazingly detailed and just has that sparkle that the a700s dont. and they are not that hard to drive. at low volumes they are amazingly smooth. but at higher volumes they get very bright. now all i have to do to make them better is dampen the cups a little bit, and wait for my cable. oh and make a headband pad.


----------



## Blue_Fire

If you can find this album i really suggest buying it if you like triphop that is.


----------



## NFF

just got this today.







love ayreon so couldent pass up a 3 disc + dvd box.


----------



## soloz2

I got Shelby Lynne: A little bit of lovin yesterday. Highly recommended. The brief time I've spent with it so far indicate that I will be recommending this album frequently.


----------



## RallyMaster

I own the JVC HA-RX700, HA-RX900 and the HA-FX33.


----------



## Aura

RS-2 Pics:




























^ You can see how much the wood reacts to different lighting environments. The second picture is more accurate of the coloring in person. ^




























That's pretty much it, really enjoying them right now.


----------



## NFF

oooo sexy that definately some woody you have their aura


----------



## Wankerfx

Just bought new Alessandro MS1's for $85.00 shipped =)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_C6JgzU5HlW8/SCe4_9C6XHI/AAAAAAAAAAM/V05_T1rh9Jg/s320/lovage.jpg
If you can find this album i really suggest buying it if you like triphop that is.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Quote:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD]

Originally Posted by [B]NFF[/B]
[URL=showthread.php?s=5bd08cb0a2becf66ff9a516b8d226d15&p=5895858#post5895858][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]

just got this today. http://www.metal-archives.com/images/2/1/1/1/211160.jpg love ayreon so couldent pass up a 3 disc + dvd box.

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
While we're on the topic of album recommendations...

[IMG alt=""]http://img.dumpsoft.ru/2009/01/gavin-castleton-home-advance-fnt_1563_s__1.jpg

Be sure to listen to "The Onslaught" and "Unparallel Rabbits"


----------



## thecool85

I'd like to join =). JVC HA-RX700 pour moi.

Also, I'd like to say that I think this community is freaking awesome. I like OCN in general but I find myself to be especially appreciative of the time I spend perusing both this thread and the recently-founded sister thread devoted to speakers. The enthusiasm you all have for this hobby is contagious and you seem so willing to help one another navigate the ever expanding waters of hi-fi audio. What's even more impressive (in my mind), though, is your ability to conduct these discussions in a mature fashion absent the usual bickering and flaming that seems to run rampant in some of the other online communities I frequent. As an individual who enjoys the sound of good music over most other things, I find myself gravitating to this particular section more often than not.

While it is highly unlikely, some of you may recall me posting in this thread, briefly, some time ago with a desire to improve upon my listening experience. While I'm just as eager as I was then to undertake the journey, I'm a good deal less monetarily challenged than I was at the time; a quality that I'm sure I'll find helpful when entering into this hobby







.

Anyways, this is longer than I thought it would be, so I'll just end by expressing, once again, how glad I am that this community exists.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I'd like to join =). JVC HA-RX700 pour moi.

Also, I'd like to say that I think this community is freaking awesome. I like OCN in general but I find myself to be especially appreciative of the time I spend perusing both this thread and the recently-founded sister thread devoted to speakers. The enthusiasm you all have for this hobby is contagious and you seem so willing to help one another navigate the ever expanding waters of hi-fi audio. What's even more impressive (in my mind), though, is your ability to conduct these discussions in a mature fashion absent the usual bickering and flaming that seems to run rampant in some of the other online communities I frequent. As an individual who enjoys the sound of good music over most other things, I find myself gravitating to this particular section more often than not.

While it is highly unlikely, some of you may recall me posting in this thread, briefly, some time ago with a desire to improve upon my listening experience. While I'm just as eager as I was then to undertake the journey, I'm a good deal less monetarily challenged than I was at the time; a quality that I'm sure I'll find helpful when entering into this hobby







.

Anyways, this is longer than I thought it would be, so I'll just end by expressing, once again, how glad I am that this community exists.


I think that the lack of bickering and flaming comes from the type of people that are passionate about music and the equipment they listen to it on. We aren't a bunch of teens who's parents buy us something we want, I speak for myself and I assume others, I work hard for my money and when I spend it on some equipment I take time to decide what I want and really appretaite and enjoy the end product - we are all following the same goal aswell - to achieve the best sound we can with the money we have and we all love to learn in the process, from that we respect what each other have and what we are all aiming to acheive.

I think it's great that members such as Soloz and Aura share their knowledge, they offer alot for those of us that wish to learn and set great examples to new and older members alike.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I think that the lack of bickering and flaming comes from the type of people that are passionate about music and the equipment they listen to it on. We aren't a bunch of teens who's parents buy us something we want, I speak for myself and I assume others, I work hard for my money and when I spend it on some equipment I take time to decide what I want and really appretaite and enjoy the end product - we are all following the same goal aswell - to achieve the best sound we can with the money we have and we all love to learn in the process, from that we respect what each other have and what we are all aiming to acheive.

I think it's great that members such as Soloz and Aura share their knowledge, they offer alot for those of us that wish to learn and set great examples to new and older members alike.

Thanks for the kind words!










very well said


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Please add HD555's to my list. Just bought a refurbished set off of amazon for 55 bucks shipped.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/shops/store...A3648WYJASBEN6


----------



## Blue_Fire

*Animal Collective: Merriweather Post Pavilion*

Killer album that shaping up to be one of my favorite albums of the year. The album is very well composed and has received a fairly large amount of praise. It's a great listen. 
Animal collective is "commonly" classified as noise rock and are considered avant-garde(ish). But it is very difficult to label there sound as anything other than animal.

Im going through a few albums here at home ill be making suggestions most all week (with smaller pics from google so i don't take up so much space







)
Currently im going through a Mogwai album, all instrumental except a very small bit of vocals in one song (so far).


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


If you can find this album i really suggest buying it if you like triphop that is.


this. stroke that, it's a start.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phospholipid*


this. stroke that, it's a start.


lol oh i see what you did there
I liked the album for what it was. it seems like a large amount of people like to compare the album (to other albums/artists etc...). personally it's not really an album that you can compare and you really have to enjoy the album as it is, for what it is. (hard to explain)


----------



## mentholmoose

A few pages ago I posted that I got the Grado SR125's. From the looks of things, I got the new SR125i instead, with the comfy pads and the same rear housing as the SR325i. Since I didn't own any Grado headphones - or any audiophile type headphones - before, I can't do any comparison. I did the quarter mod on the pads, too, and that seemed to increase quality slightly.

I'll post some pics in a few hours.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *aura*


rs-2 pics:

That's pretty much it, really enjoying them right now.


Attachment 109701

http://www2.117.ne.jp/~ota-beam/otb-hp.htm


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mentholmoose*


A few pages ago I posted that I got the Grado SR125's. From the looks of things, I got the new SR125i instead, with the comfy pads and the same rear housing as the SR325i. Since I didn't own any Grado headphones - or any audiophile type headphones - before, I can't do any comparison. I did the quarter mod on the pads, too, and that seemed to increase quality slightly.

I'll post some pics in a few hours.


the new i series do not have metal housing (except for the 325i) they are still plastic.


----------



## thecool85

My God, I need to stop browsing the for sale section of head-fi. One second I'm looking at a pair of SR-225s and before I know it I'm reading reviews allowing people I don't even know to convince me that I need some RS-1s and a Paradisea dac.

I think I may have to moderate the amount of time I spend over at that site. Although I must say, that Paradisea does look like one fine piece of equipment.


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the new i series do not have metal housing (except for the 325i) they are still plastic.


Well, yeah, plastic, but the same shape, anyways. My mistake.

Anyways, pics, since I promised them earlier:



















And the extremely quick quarter mod I did to the comfy pads:


----------



## Blue_Fire

Album of the night









*Slint: Spiderland*

This album came out in 91 and from the cover it really seems like an indie album.
Well that's cause it kind of is. 6 tracks of terror is the only way to describe this album. The album has a very deep rock grunge sound, with an indie lyrical sense to it. The album flows with a heavy dark feel, but picks on the fear of being alone and singled out. Listen to it in the dark. The very dark.

Amazing album.


----------



## Hoodcom

I had ordered Sennheiser HD212 Pro from Amazon earlier. Do I get to be a member of this club?


----------



## xlink

delete


----------



## jarble

if you can appreciate screaming this 








is a good album

ps please dont flame me


----------



## Aura

I was listening to The Oncoming Storm no less than 20 minutes ago.


----------



## rush340

I just ordered an Auzentech Forte 7.1 from newegg. Can't wait, should sound amazing over my buzzy noisy onboard sound.


----------



## Hoodcom

I got my Sennheiser HD 212Pro in, and I must say, I really like them! This is really the FIRST headset I really actually ENJOY using!

I tried Sony, Logitech, and some other brand, that I can't remember the brand name of... but meh.









Kind of hard to explain in words on how impressed I am. XD


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hoodcom*


I got my Sennheiser HD 212Pro in, and I must say, I really like them! This is really the FIRST headset I really actually ENJOY using!

I tried Sony, Logitech, and some other brand, that I can't remember the brand name of... but meh.









Kind of hard to explain in words on how impressed I am. XD


and just think, the HD212 is relatively low-end compared to what some people here have


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


While we're on the topic of album recommendations...










Be sure to listen to "The Onslaught" and "Unparallel Rabbits"










Interesting album, seems like a blend of a fair amount of styles. It does have kind of a mellow love appeal to it. It's indirect in most of the songs. Unparallel rabbit's is one of the high parts of the album, as a few of the tracks seemed chaotic and very indie (Oregon and beetlemeet). Cofflelocks has a very cool blending of sounds and vocals.

Good listen


----------



## Hoodcom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


and just think, the HD212 is relatively low-end compared to what some people here have










I bet they spend over $300 for their headsets too, right?









My HD 212 will mainly be used for traveling. Sure, there may be better out there, but I don't want to spend much more money for ones I'll take with me.


----------



## soloz2

I highly recommend everyone pick up Diana Krall's new album!


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I highly recommend everyone pick up Diana Krall's new album!










I don't know about that. Given that the reviews for the album on Amazon are so mediocre, I'm fairly certain that it's impossible for it to be any good







.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I don't know about that. Given that the reviews for the album on Amazon are so mediocre, I'm fairly certain that it's impossible for it to be any good







.


given the fact that I've just about finished a bottle of Jameson and am feeling a bit like this







and a bit like this







lets just leave it at being a good album!


----------



## Aura

Lol Jacob, rock on.

Great news for me, I received my replacement Switchcraft 1/4th jack today from Mouser. With some help from a friend, desoldered wires from the old one, took it out, put the new one in, soldered wires to it. The Moth has been running for two hours and sounds great, totally imbalance-free







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Lol Jacob, rock on.

Great news for me, I received my replacement Switchcraft 1/4th jack today from Mouser. With some help from a friend, desoldered wires from the old one, took it out, put the new one in, soldered wires to it. The Moth has been running for two hours and sounds great, totally imbalance-free







.


very nice








pics?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


given the fact that I've just about finished a bottle of Jameson and am feeling a bit like this







and a bit like this







lets just leave it at being a good album!










A man after my own heart. I'm sipping on a glass, myself, as I type







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


very nice








pics?


Uh, yeah some internal shots, none with the new jack but I'll post them here in a few minutes.

Edit - pic time:























































^ Old jack that gets tossed out ^










^ New jack that gets tossed in







^


----------



## thecool85

Ladies and Gents, I'm excited to announce that I've just closed a deal on a moderately used pair of Sennheiser HD-580s with 600 grills and a 650 cable for $160. These will be the first pair of "hi-fi" phones that I'll be able to call my own. I have to say, I'm pretty psyched. One of the best parts is that the guy selling them to me, lives about half an hour from my house, so I'll be picking them up this Saturday







.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Uh, yeah some internal shots, none with the new jack but I'll post them here in a few minutes.

Edit - pic time:



















^ New jack that gets tossed in








^


Wow, grats Brian. I've always been intrigued by what it is that makes these lovely pieces of equipment produce such excellent sound. How long did the installation take?


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, p2p wiring, very nice, looks like a bunch of solid components in there aswell, nice gear Brian







and good choice on the new jack


----------



## Aura

Thanks fellas, I actually used the exact same jack that Craig had put in there to begin with. It was just much simpler to work with something that I already knew fit in the chassis and wouldn't impede on any capacitors, etc.

Putting the new jack in took less than 20 minutes from start to finish. The hardest part was tightening the nut on the replacement, not a whole lot of space in there for tools to move around.


----------



## Blue_Fire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


given the fact that I've just about finished a bottle of Jameson and am feeling a bit like this







and a bit like this







lets just leave it at being a good album!










lol ill get it and post a mini review! just for giggles and the such.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blue_Fire*


lol ill get it and post a mini review! just for giggles and the such.


I was quite underwhelmed until "So Nice", from that song on it improves some









I'd say she's not at her best though and quite a way off 'Girl in the Other Room'.

You might want another listen after the muddy head clears Jacob


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Lol Jacob, rock on.

Great news for me, I received my replacement Switchcraft 1/4th jack today from Mouser. With some help from a friend, desoldered wires from the old one, took it out, put the new one in, soldered wires to it. The Moth has been running for two hours and sounds great, totally imbalance-free







.


I probably have a better jack I could have mailed... oh well...


----------



## NFF

soloz my cable is here at the PO just need to claim it tomorow morning.... yay!


----------



## spice003

i was watching military channel today, a show about submarines, and guys in Sweden use Senhieser HD600, i was surprised!


----------



## NFF

got my cable today..... omg wow this thing is a beast! looks more like a watter hose than a cable. hooked up and wow much more detail than the other cable i had on. will post pics in the thread.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


got my cable today..... omg wow this thing is a beast! looks more like a watter hose than a cable. hooked up and wow much more detail than the other cable i had on. will post pics in the thread.


and to think that's so 'low' on the scale of cables it's not even officially offered


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


and to think that's so 'low' on the scale of cables it's not even officially offered










well its a lot better cable than a ethernet patch cable isent it? 
and plus the L/R after the y split are thicker than the whole cable of my a700s

oh yea and ad the ultrasone proline 2500 to my list of phones allong with jvc fx33 kramer mod if its not allready there.


----------



## Phaeton

Sign me up







Razer Barracuda HP-1


----------



## soloz2

sign me up! I've got a bud light and am sitting 11 rows from the glass anxiously awaiting for the devils to pulverize the the sabres!


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


sign me up! I've got a bud light and am sitting 11 rows from the glass anxiously awaiting for the devils to pulverize the the sabres!










hockey right?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


sign me up! I've got a bud light and am sitting 11 rows from the glass anxiously awaiting for the devils to pulverize the the sabres!










You and that damned Iphone (or whatever it is) ...

BTW ...

I got the RS1's okay ... FYI.

(enjoy the game, ****er)


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


You and that damned Iphone (or whatever it is) ...

BTW ...

I got the RS1's okay ... FYI.

(enjoy the game, ****er)











you're just jealous you don't have one!









Devils r up 2-0

And yes, hockey... Are there any other sports?


----------



## godlyatheist

Add me pl0x, AT A700


----------



## Lude

Got some Beyerdynamic 880's in that I'm trading for my D2000's. Sound okay with my soundcard, surprisingly, but I think I am going to get a Meier Audio Cantate.2 Amp/DAC. Meier amps are supposed to go really well with Beyers. I've read 880s really like tube amps, but also that SS is better if you like bass, buut also that Meiers go well with Beyers (even the 880s). Soooo, I'm really excited, except for my bank account. I've only had my Denon's through my soundcard, can't wait to hear some good headphones through an amp and dac.


----------



## amder

Hey, sign me up too! I got Plantronics Audio 370.


----------



## thecool85

I picked up those sennheiser hd-580s today. They were sold to me with the hd-600 grills and the 650 cable. Unfortunately I had to rma my xonar late last week so I'm listening with onboard sound atm which is a bit of a bummer.

I ordered an x-fi forte that I'll compare with the xonar when I get it back to see which I like better. Another thing that's somewhat unfortunate is that the termination on the 650 cable (1/4 inch) obviously won't fit into the back of a sound card. I'm assuming I can pick an adapter from somewhere so I'll look into that.

I'll be sure to post pics and impressions once I get everything sorted.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I picked up those sennheiser hd-580s today. They were sold to me with the hd-600 grills and the 650 cable. Unfortunately I had to rma my xonar late last week so I'm listening with onboard sound atm which is a bit of a bummer.

I ordered an x-fi forte that I'll compare with the xonar when I get it back to see which I like better. Another thing that's somewhat unfortunate is that the termination on the 650 cable (1/4 inch) obviously won't fit into the back of a sound card. I'm assuming I can pick an adapter from somewhere so I'll look into that.

I'll be sure to post pics and impressions once I get everything sorted.


you can get an adapter, but just get an amp instead.


----------



## gonX

Does anyone know of any good Linux media players? Rhythmbox doesn't exactly have everything I seek... especially an equalizer.

I was thinking about Foobar2k in Wine, but first I'd like to hear some suggestions.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Does anyone know of any good Linux media players? Rhythmbox doesn't exactly have everything I seek... especially an equalizer.

I was thinking about Foobar2k in Wine, but first I'd like to hear some suggestions.


A friend of mine who is obsessed with Linux has mentioned Amarok in the past.


----------



## Lude

Here is an article, granted it's old and the players are all better. I've used Amarok and Audcaious and liked them both.

http://www.linux.com/articles/53118


----------



## rush340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you can get an adapter, but just get an amp instead.


The forte has an integrated headphone amp. I'm not sure how good it is, considering it's in a $130 card, but it's worth grabbing an adapter and taking a listen before splurging on an external amp.

I've got a forte coming in the mail as well. Hope it turns out to be a good card!


----------



## Chipp

Amarok gets my vote. Its my favorite player on any platform, actually.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Amarok gets my vote. Its my favorite player on any platform, actually.


I agree, I love it. I wish they could hurry up and get it running on windows







.


----------



## gonX

Much better than Rhythmbox indeed! Reps rewarded!

*EDIT*

I did not find any Equalizer though? I'll probably have found it before I look back here, but there doesn't seem to be any obvious options.

*EDIT2*

NVM seems like they took it out of 2.0 for now because of incomplete modules.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


The forte has an integrated headphone amp. I'm not sure how good it is, considering it's in a $130 card, but it's worth grabbing an adapter and taking a listen before splurging on an external amp.

I've got a forte coming in the mail as well. Hope it turns out to be a good card!


I will guarantee right now that with HD580's a better source and a dedicated amp are in order.


----------



## Lude

Ordered









AMP+DAC. I can't wait.










http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/cantate.htm


----------



## Aura

Congrats Lude, hope you enjoy it







. The only Meier I've heard was the now discontinued Opera with a Denon D5000 roughly a year ago, fed by an iMod source. It sounded pretty decent as I recall. I'd be weary of the DAC section however, it's the weak point of Meier's amps by a considerable margin.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


you can get an adapter, but just get an amp instead.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I will guarantee right now that with HD580's a better source and a dedicated amp are in order.


All in good time, my friend







.

I probably should have mentioned that the seller did include a cable with an 1/8 inch termination so I will still be able to listen to the phones just not with the hd650 cable.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Congrats Lude, hope you enjoy it







. The only Meier I've heard was the now discontinued Opera with a Denon D5000 roughly a year ago, fed by an iMod source. It sounded pretty decent as I recall. *I'd be weary of the DAC section however, it's the weak point of Meier's amps by a considerable margin.*


In what way? I was debating on getting the Cantate or Arietta+EMU 0404, but decided to get the Cantate instead of getting some cables and connecting the two. None of the reviews mentioned anything bad about the DAC in the Canate. I guess we'll find out.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


In what way? I was debating on getting the Cantate or Arietta+EMU 0404, but decided to get the Cantate instead of getting some cables and connecting the two. None of the reviews mentioned anything bad about the DAC in the Canate. I guess we'll find out.


Cantante uses a PCM2702 for the DAC section, which in the big scheme of things is a very basic DAC, utilizing a pretty basic output stage. I'd question whether it would sound any better than a standard sound card. I checked with a friend of mine from another site to confirm.


----------



## rush340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I will guarantee right now that with HD580's a better source and a dedicated amp are in order.


No doubt. I was just saying the forte should be able to drive them, and will probably sound decent. 300ohms might be pushing it though, considering the forte only pulls power from a PCI slot...

Off topic, if any of you like keyboard/guitar (both electric and acoustic), I definitely recommend checking out An Evening With John Petrucci & Jordan Rudess.


----------



## Lude

Hmm. I may try changing my order then, because the Arietta and the Cantate basically sound the same from what I've read.


----------



## ShadowFox19

I'm a huge fan of the headphone. I've tried a _ton_ of them and decided that the Denon D2000's and Shure E500's are my sound.
I'm also a member of Head-Fi (I haven't been too active since the great crash of 11/07)...under a different username though.


----------



## Lude

Aura, thanks. I changed my order and I am just getting the Arietta. I really don't need to spend that much money and was feeling a little guilty for doing so and questioning if it was worth it. Your input kinda of sold me on that right now it really wasn't worth it for me.


----------



## Darkslide

Put me down with HD555 w/ zalman mic.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Aura, thanks. I changed my order and I am just getting the Arietta. I really don't need to spend that much money and was feeling a little guilty for doing so and questioning if it was worth it. Your input kinda of sold me on that right now it really wasn't worth it for me.


Put the cash you saved into a standalone DAC







. I suggest taking a look at one of the Denon DA500's for sale here.


----------



## gonX

If possible, I would like FX66B to be added to my headphone list









Initial impressions are - as stock - that they are worse than modded Marshmallows. They're very muddy compared to them, but they also have a much better boom (which might have something to do with them having larger earpieces than the ones I used on the Marshmallows).

I'll get around to modding them later.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Aura, thanks. I changed my order and I am just getting the Arietta. I really don't need to spend that much money and was feeling a little guilty for doing so and questioning if it was worth it. Your input kinda of sold me on that right now it really wasn't worth it for me.


Good Choice i also own the Arietta and its a very good amp for the price.


----------



## s1rrah

In case anyone is interested in a free Zu Firemine 75ohm Coaxial cable...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fr...1/#post5589262

FYI.

BTW: if your not a member of Head-fi.org but are a member of the OCN Headphone club, then just ignore the "conditions" ...


----------



## thecool85

I'm quite interested







. And it looks like I just meet the post requirement you have.


----------



## rush340

I definitely think that it's really cool of you to give that away!

On the other hand, maybe I'm missing something, but I'm having a hard time keeping from laughing at the descriptions on their site and the reviews of their cables. Any decently shielded coaxial cable will sound the same. It transfers a series of 1s and 0s. There is NO WAY that the cheapest of cables will affect the tone/color of the sound transmitted through a digital signal. You could get a glitchy sound if the machine on the receiving end can't read it, but if you hear music, it's going to sound just like it would on any other cable. I've never even heard of anyone actually having interference problems with a digital cable either... Maybe if you had poorly shielded cables and lived next to a radio station or something?

And what do they mean by burn-in? They're cables! I noticed that they said one of their digital cables might sound harsh when it's new... Either the electronic pulses show up as 1's and 0's so that they can be decoded as sound or they don't and your DAC spits out whatever it wants; probably a pop, random tone, silence, or it takes it's best guess at what the bit was supposed to be.

I'm sorry but their cables are pure marketing. They look like quality cables, but in the realm of digital transmission, they make no difference other than looking cool... Then again, I try to hide my cables.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


I definitely think that it's really cool of you to give that away!

On the other hand, maybe I'm missing something, but I'm having a hard time keeping from laughing at the descriptions on their site and the reviews of their cables. Any decently shielded coaxial cable will sound the same. It transfers a series of 1s and 0s. There is NO WAY that the cheapest of cables will affect the tone/color of the sound transmitted through a digital signal. You could get a glitchy sound if the machine on the receiving end can't read it, but if you hear music, it's going to sound just like it would on any other cable. I've never even heard of anyone actually having interference problems with a digital cable either... Maybe if you had poorly shielded cables and lived next to a radio station or something?

And what do they mean by burn-in? They're cables! I noticed that they said one of their digital cables might sound harsh when it's new... Either the electronic pulses show up as 1's and 0's so that they can be decoded as sound or they don't and your DAC spits out whatever it wants; probably a pop, random tone, silence, or it takes it's best guess at what the bit was supposed to be.

I'm sorry but their cables are pure marketing. They look like quality cables, but in the realm of digital transmission, they make no difference other than looking cool... Then again, I try to hide my cables.


there's a bit more to it than that.... but it is something you really do HAVE to hear to believe so I won't press the point here.

I will say that I don't agree with most of the 'audiophile BS that is thrown around about cables and other tweaks (mostly by manufactures I might add). Just because the words sound good and the cable looks pretty doesn't mean it will sound good, or be neutral, which is the ultimate goal of an interconnect.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


I definitely think that it's really cool of you to give that away!

On the other hand, maybe I'm missing something, but I'm having a hard time keeping from laughing at the descriptions on their site and the reviews of their cables. Any decently shielded coaxial cable will sound the same. It transfers a series of 1s and 0s. There is NO WAY that the cheapest of cables will affect the tone/color of the sound transmitted through a digital signal. You could get a glitchy sound if the machine on the receiving end can't read it, but if you hear music, it's going to sound just like it would on any other cable. I've never even heard of anyone actually having interference problems with a digital cable either... Maybe if you had poorly shielded cables and lived next to a radio station or something?

And what do they mean by burn-in? They're cables! I noticed that they said one of their digital cables might sound harsh when it's new... Either the electronic pulses show up as 1's and 0's so that they can be decoded as sound or they don't and your DAC spits out whatever it wants; probably a pop, random tone, silence, or it takes it's best guess at what the bit was supposed to be.

I'm sorry but their cables are pure marketing. They look like quality cables, but in the realm of digital transmission, they make no difference other than looking cool... Then again, I try to hide my cables.


I totally agree with you in principle ...

But having demo'd several different 75ohm digital coax's ...

It's my opinion that different materials and construction approaches do in fact yield different sonic qualities.

For instance, the Firemine which I'm giving away, sounds much more warm and soft and lush than did a CryoTweaks silver digital coax ...

I spent days testing them and even double blind tested with my roommate ... the difference was undeniable and I could pick one or the other each time.

Why is this?

Can I hear things you can't? Despite double blind proof, is it still all just in my head? Who knows... I certainly can't explain it.

True ... it's 1's and 0's ... but in the end, those descriptors are being communicated via energy/power and said energy responds differently (I think) from one conductor to the next ...

So anyway ... not being too huge of a Zu fan in regards to their standard RCA Stereo interconnects ... or their power cords, really ... I've still not found a digital 75 ohm IC that pleases as much as the Firemine ...

In fact, if the new Zu Ash 75 ohm'r doesn't please me as much as the Firemine, I'll be giving it away instead ...







... The Ash is a freebie from Zu, for some local vendor research I've done for them of late ... but unlike the Firemine, it's 100% silver based (and quite a bit more expensive than the Firemine) ... but it may in fact not synch as well with my rig ... so I'll be giving away whichever I like less ...

The cable argument is never ending, yes?


----------



## CrackClocker

If anybody needs some 1/4 to mini adapters, pm me.


----------



## rush340

That's interesting that you hear a difference. Like I said, in the end it's all 1's and 0's being transmitted and read at a fixed clock rate, nothing in between, and all 1s are equal and all 0's are equal once they're read. Maybe I'll shoot you an e-mail for a chance to compare it to a cheap cable myself. I'd be interested to see whether I hear a difference. It's hard for me to think of any reason it would change the sound when I know how serial transmission of digital data works.

And as an argument against myself: If one sounds better to you, then I guess it's worth it, whether the difference really is made by something physical in the cable, or whether it's based on how your mind wants to perceive it. In the end, it's really about what sounds best to you personally.

And like I said, it's very generous of you to be giving it away!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


That's interesting that you hear a difference. Like I said, in the end it's all 1's and 0's being transmitted and read at a fixed clock rate, nothing in between, and all 1s are equal and all 0's are equal once they're read. Maybe I'll shoot you an e-mail for a chance to compare it to a cheap cable myself. I'd be interested to see whether I hear a difference. It's hard for me to think of any reason it would change the sound when I know how serial transmission of digital data works.

And as an argument against myself: If one sounds better to you, then I guess it's worth it, whether the difference really is made by something physical in the cable, or whether it's based on how your mind wants to perceive it. In the end, it's really about what sounds best to you personally.

And like I said, it's very generous of you to be giving it away!










in theory you are 100% correct. In practice not so much. I have too much on my mind today to get into it, but do a google search on the term jitter.


----------



## rush340

Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. It seems like there are plenty of threads out there on the debate of jitter. I'll have to start reading up! I'm still a little confused as to how jitter makes a difference even if the DAC were to buffer and resync the signals right before the conversion to analog. Wouldn't this get us back to the 'bits are bits' condition? Or is it a matter of reading the signals correctly in the first place? If this were the problem, I would not expect a slightly more harsh sound or a loss of warmth, but rather complete corruption of samples.

The complexity of hi-fi audio setups amazes me.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for. It seems like there are plenty of threads out there on the debate of jitter. I'll have to start reading up! I'm still a little confused as to how jitter makes a difference even if the DAC were to buffer and resync the signals right before the conversion to analog. Wouldn't this get us back to the 'bits are bits' condition? Or is it a matter of reading the signals correctly in the first place? If this were the problem, I would not expect a slightly more harsh sound or a loss of warmth, but rather complete corruption of samples.

The complexity of hi-fi audio setups amazes me.


*edit*
NVM - that was exactly what you said


----------



## thecool85

Well, I've gone and done it. I've never been good with patience, and this is just one more instance where my impulses coupled with a sudden influx of disposable income have gotten the better of me. Not unlike the way in which I learned to swim, I've gone and jumped into the deep end (deep for me anyway).

Without further adieu, allow me to introduce you to the newest members of my fledgling audio equipment stable.

Marjorie is a petite, yet rambunctious, young lass with an appealing physique who wonderfully presents herself as both exciting and neutral.

Bertha is the matriarch of the family. She is both powerful and versatile and, at the same time, lovingly warm and inviting.

These two ladies will hopefully be the purveyors of audio enjoyment for me for quite some time.

Personification aside, I spent a fair amount of time comparing reviews, attempting to identify reviewers whose musical preferences and interpretation of certain sonic characteristics were aligned with my own, and attempting to find the best equipment available given the budget I set aside for this purchase (I must say, I'm rather impressed that I was able to adhere to my budget







).

In case you can't tell, I'm tremendously excited and I can't wait for everything to get here







.


----------



## Aura

I've heard that Ming Da twice, it's a good unit for the price. DAC-only Pico is a no-brainer, you won't do much better for both portability and value.

Congrats







.


----------



## gonX

Is that from the Head-Fi meet?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Is that from the Head-Fi meet?


Yeah the first one I attended (Skylab's). Impressions are in sig. if you're bored.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yeah the first one I attended (Skylab's). Impressions are in sig. if you're bored.










I've read through that thread like a million times when I've been bored lol. There's so much amazing equipment in there. In fact, that picture of the Ming-Da is one of the first things that got me researching the amp. It's absolutely gorgeous if I do say so myself. As much as I tell myself that the decision I made was based primarily on the sonic properties of the amp, it definitely doesn't hurt that it's so damn aesthetically pleasing







.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yeah the first one I attended (Skylab's). Impressions are in sig. if you're bored.









Oh I thought it was one of the newer ones lol. I'll check it when I get on DSL again, been using some capped/metered 3G internet the past week, would rather have not to load too many pictures


----------



## SuppA-SnipA

Sony MDR-V500


----------



## Kitarist

I can join

I have Grado SR 225

hehe


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

found this for the headphone guys!!

there is like 485 different size wallpapers of headphones and headphone stuff!! have fun

headphones


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
found this for the headphone guys!!

there is like 485 different size wallpapers of headphones and headphone stuff!! have fun

headphones

Nice link







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

mmmm sexai


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godlyatheist* 
Add me pl0x, AT A700

ATH-A700 or just AT-A700?

Added these guys to the list:
Darkslide (HD555)
gonX (HA-FX66B)
Hoodcom (HD212)
Kitarist (SR-225)
Lude (Beyerdynamic 880) [remove D2000]
NFF (Proline 2500, HA-FX33 w/ Kramer mod)
ShadowFox19 (D2000, E2C)
SuppA-SnipA (MDR-V500)
thecool85 (HD580)

amder (Plantronics Audio 370)
kevinkor99 (HP-1)


----------



## rush340

Could you add my SR80's to the list?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
found this for the headphone guys!!

there is like 485 different size wallpapers of headphones and headphone stuff!! have fun

headphones

Very nice.

I did however lol at the "Gentlemen" pic halfway down the page.


----------



## hoth17

I would like to join

hoth17 - HD555


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat* 
found this for the headphone guys!!

there is like 485 different size wallpapers of headphones and headphone stuff!! have fun

headphones

I love you.


----------



## Aura

Talk about deja vu. Just bought this for a solid price on HF -










My first pair started everything for me in this hobby. About time I grabbed another one







.


----------



## thecool85

k81 djs?


----------



## sting_rayz

Don't know how I've missed this for so long. I'd like to be added please.

AKG K-701's
Denon AH-D2000 (traded my Beyer DT 880's to Lude for these)


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
k81 djs?

Yep. I'll be interested to see how it handles a showdown vs. the king of budget headphones - KSC75.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yep. I'll be interested to see how it handles a showdown vs. the king of budget headphones - KSC75.

Be sure to let us know. $57.99 on Amazon has them looking pretty good about now.


----------



## legoman786

ADD ME ADD ME

Sennheiser HD535

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ennheiser.html


----------



## NFF

oh god listened to a promo copy today........ omg wow i will definately be buying this album,.. multipul times. 3 times at least i think. cd vinyl and the box set at the end of the year. woot. get ready guys cuz this epic album is going to be pre ordering soon

Devin townsend - KI


----------



## Aura

Anyone with Grado woodies, check this. You can remove that black, solidified residue that gets left over from your pads by using mineral oil and a fair amount of scrubbing, and polish your cups to boot.

Before:










After:


----------



## YOSHIBA

Lately i've been wanting to try a simple amp with my k81's mainly for my ipod.... any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
Lately i've been wanting to try a simple amp with my k81's mainly for my ipod.... any suggestions? Thanks

budget? if under 50 id say cmoy or e5


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Looking good Aura. I just passed on buying a set of grados sr60s and got the porta pro instead. I needed something less bulky. I have not even got them yet and wish I would have got the grados just to test them.


----------



## YOSHIBA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
budget? if under 50 id say cmoy or e5

yes under 50 is good, thank you i'll check those out


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
Lately i've been wanting to try a simple amp with my k81's mainly for my ipod.... any suggestions? Thanks

I have a FiiO E5, it's great, very portable, most people think it's an Ipod shuffle.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
yes under 50 is good, thank you i'll check those out

cmoy is diy for under 50 ppl sell them assembled for bout 100

edit just bought one of these suckers


----------



## Lude

Got my Meier Audio Arietta Amp in. Granted I haven't heard any other setups, I love this. Sounds awesome. Don't except a review because I don't have any experience, and suck at explaining things. The bass with my Arietta and Beyer 880s is pretty much exactly what I wanted. Present, good, but not too much. I'm very happy with this setup.


----------



## Aura

Looks good Lude, glad you're enjoying it







.

I really should probably hear DT880's at least once...


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I really should probably hear DT880's at least once...























How is it that you've attended several meets with Skylab, ruler of all that is Beyer, and yet you've never heard dt880's? I should of course mention that I haven't heard them either







, but I would have never guessed that you hadn't.


----------



## bumsoil

sennheiser HD 500,
soon to have HD555's


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
Lately i've been wanting to try a simple amp with my k81's mainly for my ipod.... any suggestions? Thanks

The Mini3 is a pretty good option also, for around $120-150 it has some of the best sound for a portable solution on a budget. Plus you can tailor the sound with different default gains, caps, and op-amp.


----------



## sting_rayz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lude* 
Got my Meier Audio Arietta Amp in. Granted I haven't heard any other setups, I love this. Sounds awesome. Don't except a review because I don't have any experience, and suck at explaining things. The bass with my Arietta and Beyer 880s is pretty much exactly what I wanted. Present, good, but not too much. I'm very happy with this setup.










Hey those cans look familiar







, I'm glad you are enjoying them. Nice looking setup too with the Meier.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I finally got a Zero back in the loop here. Sure beats the hell outta the headphone out on the Z-5500's lol. I got this one new from Lawrence upgraded with LT1364's, ALPS vol. POT., and Earth HDAM module. Sounds pretty good so far, well I should say it's showing the true quality of my music collection haha.

Here are a few pics if anyone cares.


----------



## soloz2

that's the worst place/way ever to mount that discrete op-amp... and that doesn't look like an alps pot... and the shaft needs to be trimmed, or a new knob purchased.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


that's the worst place/way ever to mount that discrete op-amp... and that doesn't look like an alps pot... and the shaft needs to be trimmed, or a new knob purchased.










This is the proper way to install them


----------



## CRZYSTNG

Upon further inspection it is an ALPS RK163 Series 16mm metal shaft 100K potentiometer. If it's not, then it is a damn good knock off, without much to gain. The 25mm shaft will be cut in a little bit. I also took a quick look at other possible mounting locations inside the enclosure. If it is placed behind the power jack, it will most likely interfere with cooling. I don't think mounting it between the semiconductors is a good idea, not to mention it will still interfere with the cooling of the unit there as well. I could probably wrap the entire module to prevent any shorts, (heat shrink the whole thing) shorten the wires to possibly reduce wire resistances, and simply let it sit on some of the caps/resistors.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

These are the only other pics I have seen of the modules installed in the zeros. I'm thinking the use of the longer extensions are due to the sheer size of them compared to the zero? I don't think personally I would have put it that close to the trans. but he prolly has his extensions pre cut and that.


----------



## Lude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sting_rayz*


Hey those cans look familiar







, I'm glad you are enjoying them. Nice looking setup too with the Meier.


Hah, yup. Thanks. It was great trading with you. Hope you like my D2000's.


----------



## CRZYSTNG

I went ahead and cut the shaft with a thin metal disc on the Dremel. Went back and cleaned up the cut with a needle file. I had to round out some of the plastic in the dial as well and I didn't dare cut much more than I did, but I think it turned out decent enough.


----------



## soloz2

At least shorten the leads to the module. And you I don't know why they used two sockets, one to solder the module to and the other for the adapter. Yes, it would just be easier to install, but a waste and extra connections.


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lude*


Got my Meier Audio Arietta Amp in. Granted I haven't heard any other setups, I love this. Sounds awesome. Don't except a review because I don't have any experience, and suck at explaining things. The bass with my Arietta and Beyer 880s is pretty much exactly what I wanted. Present, good, but not too much. I'm very happy with this setup.











Nice Setup









I also have the Arietta with my MS-2s









The DT880s arnt easy to drive how does the Arietta handle them !

I can see by how far the Volume Knob has been turned up.


----------



## Aura

This picture was taken about 13 months ago:










This picture was taken 5 minutes ago:










Neither pair is the same one I started out with, but I find it ironic how my headphone choices went pretty much full circle.


----------



## NFF

are you going to re-cable the k81's again?


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


This picture was taken about 13 months ago:










This picture was taken 5 minutes ago:










*Neither pair is the same one I started out with, but I find it ironic how my headphone choices went pretty much full circle*.



Oh but it has been a wonderful and expensive circle hasn't it?


----------



## Wankerfx

Just got my Alessandro/Grado MS1's today, and they're beautiful. Paired up with my PA2V2 amp, this thing sounds crystal clear.

I really do prefer the open design over closed (A700's), everything sounds much lighter and better. I do have to mention that the MS1's are only good for my classical/rock/pop collection of music, as the bass doesn't quite do the trick with my electronica/rap music. Ah well, you can't get everything you want - I'll be getting some HD600's for my all-around home use system in the near future.

Thanks guys for getting me into this, audio has essentially killed the need to for me to upgrade my computer, and has created a new past-time for me. The only reason I have a desktop being built is so that I can use a modified X-FI Xtrememusic with my headphones =)


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*


Just got my Alessandro/Grado MS1's today, and they're beautiful. Paired up with my PA2V2 amp, this thing sounds crystal clear.

I really do prefer the open design over closed (A700's), everything sounds much lighter and better. I do have to mention that the MS1's are only good for my classical/rock/pop collection of music, as the bass doesn't quite do the trick with my electronica/rap music. Ah well, you can't get everything you want - I'll be getting some HD600's for my all-around home use system in the near future.

Thanks guys for getting me into this, audio has essentially killed the need to for me to upgrade my computer, and has created a new past-time for me. The only reason I have a desktop being built is so that I can use a modified X-FI Xtrememusic with my headphones =)


Congrats on the new purchase







. I'd love to hear your impressions once you've listened to them a bit longer.

I feel exactly the same way about this hobby. I hardly ever game anymore which has me strongly considering parting out my rig and just using my macbook. The money could be used to fund more audio purchases







.

In other news, Crackclocker was nice enough to mail me a 1/4" to mini headphone adapter but what I received was a conspicuously light envelope with a hole in it and no traces of an adapter







. Thanks for the effort Crackclocker, but it just wasn't in the cards apparently. The man strikes again I guess.

Fortunately, my amp will be here on Monday. The folks at Pacific Valve mistakenly listed the Mingda as in stock when it was not, so I had to opt for an alternative or wait a few weeks till they got more. Impatient as I am, I began looking at reviews for alternatives, and conversing with folks whose opinions I respect (our very own Aura being one of them) in order to make a decision. I settled on this lovely piece of machinery and I don't think I'll be disappointed







.

Here's a review on head-fi:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...preamp-411118/

There's also a handful of impression of it given in this Chicago meet thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/ch...ession-414548/

Hopefully, Justin ships my pico soon so I'll be able to enjoy my new toys together







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


are you going to re-cable the k81's again?


Not sure yet. If I decide to recable, I'll do it myself to keep this headphone as budget-oriented as possible. Admittedly this pair does not have near the bass impact as my first one did, the difference must lie within the cable change.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Oh but it has been a wonderful and expensive circle hasn't it?


Indeed







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*


Thanks guys for getting me into this, audio has essentially killed the need to for me to upgrade my computer, and has created a new past-time for me. The only reason I have a desktop being built is so that I can use a modified X-FI Xtrememusic with my headphones =)


I haven't spent a dime on my pc in nearly a year and a half







. Also, your amp is enroute, I'll pm you with details tonight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Fortunately, my amp will be here on Monday. The folks at Pacific Valve mistakenly listed the Mingda as in stock when it was not, so I had to opt for an alternative or wait a few weeks till they got more. Impatient as I am, I began looking at reviews for alternatives, and conversing with folks whose opinions I respect (our very own Aura being one of them) in order to make a decision. I settled on this lovely piece of machinery and I don't think I'll be disappointed







.

Hopefully, Justin ships my pico soon so I'll be able to enjoy my new toys together







.


Hope you enjoy the amp, it's actually about $150 cheaper than I thought it was for some reason. At that price, it has a lot of value.

I'd say for under a grand, your DAC + amp is very very good. Enjoy.


----------



## smoke12291

I have some old Kenwood KPM 410's that are retired, now I use my Sennheiser HD 201's


----------



## ericeod

A pair of each: Sennheiser HD 555, 205 and 201s.

I also have a pair of Creative Fata1ity gaming headphones.


----------



## NFF

look what i found 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AKG-K501-Audioph...QQcmdZViewItem
someone jump on those... i would but no money in paypall.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


look what i found 
http://cgi.ebay.com/AKG-K501-Audioph...QQcmdZViewItem
someone jump on those... i would but no money in paypall.


Wow. Those are the prettiest AKG cans I've ever seen. So sexy. Anyone know what they sound like?


----------



## soloz2

the k501's I've seen were black...


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
look what i found
http://cgi.ebay.com/AKG-K501-Audioph...QQcmdZViewItem
someone jump on those... i would but no money in paypall.

I'm actually watching those on my ebay page







. Apparently there are 3 versions of the 501s the latest of which being the "bass heavy" version of the phone. From what I've read, it's not a particularly bassy can but it's supposed to have excellent mids.

You can read more about the different versions here if you're interested.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
I'm actually watching those on my ebay page







. Apparently there are 3 versions of the 501s the latest of which being the "bass heavy" version of the phone. From what I've read, it's not a particularly bassy can but it's supposed to have excellent mids.

You can read more about the different versions here if you're interested.


the 501's are suposedly close to the k1000's for soundstage depth but not quite as detailed as the 701's and they are thirsty buggers.


----------



## Shovah

Logitech Clear Chat Pro for music and gaming.

Soon to pick up a razer gaming audio head set


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shovah* 
Logitech Clear Chat Pro for music and gaming.

Soon to pick up a razer gaming audio head set











Give us a price range and we'll show you what to buy. Stay away from "gaming" headsets.


----------



## soloz2

yeah you need a good amp and source for those k501's.

So, I was just given a bottle of Irish Whiskey. I did a google search and it's pretty rare... I found a bottle at vintagewinegifts.co.uk for Â£149.97. I'm almost scared to open it to try!
It's Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey. The bottle says "This Jar Contains Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey" The seal is from 1971. This whiskey is older than I am!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yeah you need a good amp and source for those k501's.

So, I was just given a bottle of Irish Whiskey. I did a google search and it's pretty rare... I found a bottle at vintagewinegifts.co.uk for Â£149.97. *I'm almost scared to open it to try!*
It's Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey. The bottle says "This Jar Contains Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey" The seal is from 1971. This whiskey is older than I am!

Ebay it!

imo it's really not worth it to drink it, when you could sell it and put it towards something that won't make you wake up the next morning with a headache


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Ebay it!

imo it's really not worth it to drink it, when you could sell it and put it towards something that won't make you wake up the next morning with a headache









1. that would be rude. it was a gift
2. why would I not drink it? from what I read it's supposed to be really good.


----------



## NFF

post pics i wana see if its acutaly a jar or a bottle


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
yeah you need a good amp and source for those k501's.

So, I was just given a bottle of Irish Whiskey. I did a google search and it's pretty rare... I found a bottle at vintagewinegifts.co.uk for Â£149.97. I'm almost scared to open it to try!
It's Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey. The bottle says "This Jar Contains Uisge Baugh Irish Whiskey" The seal is from 1971. This whiskey is older than I am!

You should share with OCN


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
2. why would I not drink it? from what I read it's supposed to be really good.









Amen brother.


----------



## s1rrah

Tomorrow I will be picking up one of these, from a local Houston Head-fi friend ... although, I'm not sure if it's a "Signature" model or not ... (and she gets my RS1's for the same time period):

...










...

I'll have it for an extended two to three week loan so as to do a Head-fi review against my much loved Havana DAC.

I'm actually quite looking forward to the comparison/review as I didn't have much quality time with the Stello DAC at the past Houston meet.

More later, ...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


post pics i wana see if its acutaly a jar or a bottle


it's in a jar.

Here's what it looks like (google search)
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3039/...1be5d553_m.jpg

It's a little different, a bit more plain looking, which makes me think mine is actually older.


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Congrats on the new purchase







. I'd love to hear your impressions once you've listened to them a bit longer.

I feel exactly the same way about this hobby. I hardly ever game anymore which has me strongly considering parting out my rig and just using my macbook. The money could be used to fund more audio purchases







.

In other news, Crackclocker was nice enough to mail me a 1/4" to mini headphone adapter but what I received was a conspicuously light envelope with a hole in it and no traces of an adapter







. Thanks for the effort Crackclocker, but it just wasn't in the cards apparently. The man strikes again I guess.

Fortunately, my amp will be here on Monday. The folks at Pacific Valve mistakenly listed the Mingda as in stock when it was not, so I had to opt for an alternative or wait a few weeks till they got more. Impatient as I am, I began looking at reviews for alternatives, and conversing with folks whose opinions I respect (our very own Aura being one of them) in order to make a decision. I settled on this lovely piece of machinery and I don't think I'll be disappointed







.

Here's a review on head-fi:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...preamp-411118/

There's also a handful of impression of it given in this Chicago meet thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/ch...ession-414548/

Hopefully, Justin ships my pico soon so I'll be able to enjoy my new toys together







.


LOL it probably got ripped by the autonomous machines used by the postal service. Don't worry I'll send you another soon, what's your address again?


----------



## Wankerfx

Thanks =)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Not sure yet. If I decide to recable, I'll do it myself to keep this headphone as budget-oriented as possible. Admittedly this pair does not have near the bass impact as my first one did, the difference must lie within the cable change.

Indeed







.

I haven't spent a dime on my pc in nearly a year and a half







. Also, your amp is enroute, I'll pm you with details tonight.

Hope you enjoy the amp, it's actually about $150 cheaper than I thought it was for some reason. At that price, it has a lot of value.

I'd say for under a grand, your DAC + amp is very very good. Enjoy.


----------



## soloz2

those k501's are already more expensive than what I would consider a good deal on k501's and there's still 15 min left!


----------



## NFF

indeed they did shoot up quite quickly.

they went for 162


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


indeed they did shoot up quite quickly.

they went for 162


Yea, I decided not to bid when it exceeded $150 with shipping included as I've seen a handful on headfi go for that already.


----------



## NFF

yea i can understand not biding then. 
but when it was 68 thats a diffrent story.


----------



## soloz2

this whiskey is mad good... so smooth it's almost like drinking water!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


this whiskey is mad good... so smooth it's almost like drinking water!












There you go getting me started.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*











There you go getting me started.












your avatar is not good


----------



## bfe_vern

Gaming with Koss Portapro 2 !!!!! This one is a sleeper!


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


this whiskey is mad good... so smooth it's almost like drinking water!


I'm gonna to have to check it out. The best whiskey I've ever tasted was a $200 bottle of Jameson my friend brought back from Ireland when he became a certified whiskey taster. That stuff was amazing.


----------



## jpw007

Hey guys, quick question. How would you all rate a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD900 vs Senheisser HD-555's?

I see they are low impedence, so they are easy to power / drive (i believe). Even lower than the 555's i think, which means no need for an amp (obviously it probably would be noticeably better from what i hear)

Also, i now there are different pros and cons to this, but does anyone think that the extra $64 AUD that the AD900's cost over the A900's? Just because it's open? I think that's the only difference.

Comparing my Sen 555's vs my AT ES7's, i notice a major difference in the sound that gets leaked in (obviously because open vs closed) but i dont think the leak in worries me too much.

I know it's ultimately my decision but any input is greatly appreciated.

EDIT: Also, i have majorly noticed that with my X-Fi Titanium vs my old Razer soundcard and before that onboard, it puts out the sound massively loud. Does anyone know how this card would power high impedence ones like Senn HD-650's (I honestly will never get them but i am very curious, as i am thinking of getting a headphone amp in a couple of months if it's going to majorly beneficial or if it's going to be required to move higher in this audiophile thing)


----------



## gonX

Can anyone tell me how sensitivity or impedance compares to mW of output on a headphone amp?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Can anyone tell me how sensitivity or impedance compares to mW of output on a headphone amp?


depends on how the amps designed but yea the higher the impeedence the lower the output seems to be the trend. and sensitivity i dont think comes into it since sensitivity determines how loud the phones are at a given MW output.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


depends on how the amps designed but yea the higher the impeedence the lower the output seems to be the trend. and sensitivity i dont think comes into it since sensitivity determines how loud the phones are at a given MW output.


Yeah I believe my soundcard has a 500mW output stage or something like that for the headphones. I was wondering if I could easily connect a couple of 600ohm cans to it with the quality not going down too far? Or is there more to it than that?


----------



## thecool85

I wonder what this could be?










Sorry about the little mess. I got excited







.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Yeah I believe my soundcard has a 500mW output stage or something like that for the headphones. I was wondering if I could easily connect a couple of 600ohm cans to it with the quality not going down too far? Or is there more to it than that?


i dont think your card would be able to drive them... im beting that 500mw was A weighted at 32ohms so at 600ohms its prolly like 100mw max. most likely hardley enough to drive them to listenable levels.... also depends on the sensitivity of the phones. it the phones wer say 110db/mw then yea perhaps but being that their 600ohm im (makeing an uneducated guess) that they are below 95db/mw sensitivity..... yay for rambleing... but if you already have the setup go ahead and connect and see how loud/good they sound for yourself....

also 600ohm..... vintage k240?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I wonder what this could be?










Sorry about the little mess. I got excited







.


well that doesn't help, we need more pics







what is it


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


well that doesn't help, we need more pics







what is it










a harmon karda sonata?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


a harmon karda sonata?


Keep guessing. In the mean time, I'll get you some more pics







.


----------



## Chipp

Judging by the size of the box in relation to the bed sheets and a litle creative post-hunting, a Ming-Da?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Keep guessing. In the mean time, I'll get you some more pics







.


a ttvj fet-a lol i read your post


----------



## thecool85

As promised










She's a bit of a plain Jane, but if she's got it where it counts I'll still be down to clown.










And to give you an idea of her rather slender physique.










I recently sold my xonar so I have nothing resembling a quality source atm. Justin at Headamp said the Picos would start shipping at the end of the week so hopefully, I'll have mine in a reasonable amount of time. The trick will be staying content till then and not spending more money. I'll try to be strong.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Judging by the size of the box in relation to the bed sheets and a litle creative post-hunting, a Ming-Da?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


a ttvj fet-a lol i read your post


NFF is the Winnar.


----------



## H3||scr3am

being strong only counts if you're weak minded







being weak is better


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


NFF is the Winnar.



lol what do i win XP


----------



## FieryCoD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


As promised










I recently sold my xonar so I have nothing resembling a quality source atm. Justin at Headamp said the Picos would start shipping at the end of the week so hopefully, I'll have mine in a reasonable amount of time. The trick will be staying content till then and not spending more money. I'll try to be strong.


Good taste in music.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FieryCoD* 
Good taste in music.









Thanks







. I grew up listening to old school funk (parliament, ohio players, etc.) a lot of motown r&b (stevie wonder, temptations, jackson 5), and hip hop. They're my roots







.

I'm currently in the midst of expanding upon and diversifying my musical preferences so I love it when someone here recommends music that I haven't yet been exposed to or that is outside my preferential genres. I've noticed that rap/hip hop seems to get a bad rap (no pun intended) among the audiophile community, and while I'll be the first to admit that there is a lot of garbage hip hop/rap out there, no one will ever convince me that the likes of outkast, mos def, lupe fiasco, and talib kweli aren't artists in the truest sense of the word.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Thanks







. I grew up listening to old school funk (parliament, ohio players, etc.) a lot of motown r&b (stevie wonder, temptations, jackson 5), and hip hop. They're my roots







.

I'm currently in the midst of expanding upon and diversifying my musical preferences so I love it when someone here recommends music that I haven't yet been exposed to or that is outside my preferential genres. I've noticed that rap/hip hop seems to get a bad rap (no pun intended) among the audiophile community, and while I'll be the first to admit that there is a lot of garbage hip hop/rap out there, no one will ever convince me that the likes of outkast, mos def, lupe fiasco, and talib kweli aren't artists in the truest sense of the word.













try some of that stuff out. good quality (as good as youtube can get at least)

and if you like it, buy the album (preorder available)


----------



## Monst3r

Razor barracuda's hp-1 gaming headphones


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 

try some of that stuff out. good quality (as good as youtube can get at least)

and if you like it, buy the album (preorder available)

Absolutely loved the guitar, but the vocals may require some getting used to for me. The various changes in tempo throughout the song certainly made it very dramatic and, to that end, rather enjoyable. I can say without equivocation that Mr. Townsend is certainly a very talented individual.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Absolutely loved the guitar, but the vocals may require some getting used to for me. The various changes in tempo throughout the song certainly made it very dramatic and, to that end, rather enjoyable. I can say without equivocation that Mr. Townsend is certainly a very talented individual.

i am glad you liked it, yes the vocals can be brutal in some parts. but this is actualy the softest album (besides hummer which is a ambient album) he has done. but geting used to it is well worth it being as devin is (imo) canada's most talented and true to himself musician.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Should the Portapro 2 be listed under audiophile grade or gaming grade?

Added these guys.

Aura (K81 Dj)
bfe_vern (Portapro 2) *Which List*
bumsoil (HD500, HD555)
ericeod (HD555, HD205, HD201, Creative Fatal1ty)
hoth17 (HD555)
legoman786 (HD535)
Lude (DT880)?
rush340 (SR80)
smoke12291 (HD201) [KPM410]
sting_rayz (K-701, AH-D2000) [Remove DT880]
****erfx (Alessandro/Grado MS1)

-----------------------------

Monst3r (Barracuda Hp-1)
Shovah (Clear Chat Pro, Razor Gaming Headset)


----------



## thecool85

So I need to buy some interconnects (rca to rca) for my setup. You guys have any advice on some quality ic's that won't break the bank?


----------



## Sylon

I'm using sony ex-85 IEMs atm and I like it, just wondering what you pros think of it? I listen to metal only. What are some better (around 100CDN) IEMs for metal?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
So I need to buy some interconnects (rca to rca) for my setup. You guys have any advice on some quality ic's that won't break the bank?

Soloz Audio Inc.

Where quality is top notch and customer service is 2nd to none - makes me want to touch myself.

@Monster, do you still have the 7.1 Razors? The HP-1s are 5.1.


----------



## Preda

ShaunBarlow - Sennheiser HD555


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Soloz Audio Inc.

Where quality is top notch and customer service is 2nd to none - makes me want to touch myself.

indeed my hp cable was from soloz and i love it (even if it is his least expensive model) a great craftsman soloz is. cables are immaculate.


----------



## BigDirty

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *thecool85*   I'm currently in the midst of expanding upon and diversifying my musical preferences so I love it when someone here recommends music that I haven't yet been exposed to or that is outside my preferential genres.  
check it out

  
 



  



 
I didnt know I liked bluegrass either


----------



## llama16

O just received my HD650's







so you might want to put me in the list hehe


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


So I need to buy some interconnects (rca to rca) for my setup. You guys have any advice on some quality ic's that won't break the bank?


Blue Jeans Cable.


----------



## NFF

how about diy'ng some cables?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


how about diy'ng some cables?


I have neither the patience nor the time.


----------



## NFF

hey guys would this be a decent amp?









http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Black-Jelly-C...3A1|240%3A1318

aparently the specs are in there but i cant make hide nor hair of what this white sheet says.

http://www.5mv.com/ebay/mini_amp/hfkit/4556ad.pdf what dose all it mean? and for those that know what are the specs that i should be looking at?.

edit.

ok i see that its aparently 70mw @ 150ohm do you think that will be enough to drive the prolines properly. (they get plenty loud enough without an amp just it isent geting enough voltage to give them that thump and sparkl)


----------



## el gappo

i supose this is the place to ask if these creative fatality headphones are any good http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128208 ?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i supose this is the place to ask if these creative fatality headphones are any good http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128208 ?


not realy but its a decent price.... hd201's and a zalman mic would be better though.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


hey guys would this be a decent amp?









http://cgi.ebay.ca/New-Black-Jelly-C...3A1|240%3A1318

aparently the specs are in there but i cant make hide nor hair of what this white sheet says.

http://www.5mv.com/ebay/mini_amp/hfkit/4556ad.pdf what dose all it mean? and for those that know what are the specs that i should be looking at?.

edit.

ok i see that its aparently 70mw @ 150ohm do you think that will be enough to drive the prolines properly. (they get plenty loud enough without an amp just it isent geting enough voltage to give them that thump and sparkl)


It's a really cheap cmoy. the parts selection is pretty bottom of the line as cheap as they could go. The enclosure is the most expensive part. It may sound alright, but by the time you order one and pay shipping you'll be about half way to getting a mini3.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


i supose this is the place to ask if these creative fatality headphones are any good http://www.ebuyer.com/product/128208 ?


not really... HD595 are my go-to entry level cans. If you need cheaper HD201 are pretty decent for the money and if you want a headset the Senn PC series is pretty good for the money


----------



## el gappo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


not realy but its a decent price.... hd201's and a zalman mic would be better though.


lol not this again


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


lol not this again


don't ask for our opinion if you don't want it. Get whatever you want and live in ignorance.


----------



## thecool85

Well, after reading numerous threads on head-fi and independent reviews about the legitimacy of the claim that ic's make an impact on sound, I've decided that the only real way for me to figure this out is to try it for myself. I'll be ordering some cheap monoprice ic's for now and in the somewhat near future I'll attempt to find a retailer who offers a full money back guarantee so that I can audition some higher end cables and see if I can tell the difference. If I can, they'll stay. If I can't, they're gone.

In other news, it hasn't even been a week since I've sold my xonar, and already I'm missing it. I'm strongly considering ordering an emu-0404 or perhaps the Behringer ultra drive pro 2496 (been getting a bit of buzz on head-fi) to tide me over until my pico gets here. I believe musician'sfriend.com has a 45 day money back guarantee that would suit me just fine.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *el gappo*


lol not this again


Yeah, those gaming headphones are awesome and if you're looking for some headphones for music and stuff, you should look into Bose. They're really popular.


----------



## Interpolation

Count me in. Im using:

Motorola HT-820 Bluetooth headphones
BlueSoleil 6 AD2P HD audio

Wireless and they soundbetter than other $250 headsets ive tried. 100' range and 12hour battery life never hurts either.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Has anyone else entered to win the Firestone Audio 6V6 PP Tube Monoblock Amp from AudiophileProducts.com?










I was also looking at their other products and the Little Country III looks really sweet, I haven't heard much talk about them.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Has anyone else entered to win the Firestone Audio 6V6 PP Tube Monoblock Amp from AudiophileProducts.com?











I just did







. Thx for the heads up.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I just did







. Thx for the heads up.


No problem. I also forgot to mention, they only need your name and e-mail to sign-up for the giveaway.


----------



## BigDirty

sign me up

Sennheiser HD-595 
LittleDot MKIII


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I just did







. Thx for the heads up.


And me, Cheers.

I did wonder if they were only giving one Monoblock away, that would be rather mean!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Well, after reading numerous threads on head-fi and independent reviews about the legitimacy of the claim that ic's make an impact on sound, I've decided that the only real way for me to figure this out is to try it for myself. I'll be ordering some cheap monoprice ic's for now and in the somewhat near future I'll attempt to find a retailer who offers a full money back guarantee so that I can audition some higher end cables and see if I can tell the difference. If I can, they'll stay. If I can't, they're gone.

In other news, it hasn't even been a week since I've sold my xonar, and already I'm missing it. I'm strongly considering ordering an emu-0404 or perhaps the Behringer ultra drive pro 2496 (been getting a bit of buzz on head-fi) to tide me over until my pico gets here. I believe musician'sfriend.com has a 45 day money back guarantee that would suit me just fine.


I know where you can get a 30 day money back guarantee!!!


----------



## NFF

is a little dot mirco a decent amp? i dont want to spend more than 100usd shipped for an amp atm


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I know where you can get a 30 day money back guarantee!!!










Hmmmmmmm. I find this prospect to be rather intriguing







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


is a little dot mirco a decent amp? i dont want to spend more than 100usd shipped for an amp atm



From what I've read, it's quite good for the price. I believe namrac used to own one if I'm not mistaken. It's definitely more than 100usd though.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Hmmmmmmm. I find this prospect to be rather intriguing







.

From what I've read, it's quite good for the price. I believe namrac used to own one if I'm not mistaken. It's definitely more than 100usd though.


found for 64 cad shipped.


----------



## Eek

Representing Grados Rs1i


----------



## NFF

nice man ya need to post your impresions wen you get them burned in and have some time with them.


----------



## RallyMaster

I have nothing to contribute to this thread or this forum, as I do not believe in audio. While this is perfectly fair view, a sensible person would wonder why I felt obligated to post at all; fortunately members in this forum have little patience or willingness to listen to close-minded views and elements of trolling.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Do you speak from experience or are you just simply guessing?

For the person who asked the original question, try them out yourself and see if you like them because honestly, most of these self-proclaimed audiophiles (well, audiofools) have not done an A/B comparison and will only tell you what they think is true.

It was the case with the whole X-Fi modding idea. Someone on Head-Fi starts a thread saying the stock components (opamps, particularly) sucks and then goes all out and swaps crap out. A bunch of people followed and to a point, I believed what he said. I ordered the opamps but I was reluctant to bust out a soldering iron and do it so I had my friend do it on his card (X-Fi XtremeMusic). After he modded the opamp, I visited and brought my headphones. Initially, I heard just the modified sound card and said "This sounds different and ....much clearer!" A week later I did the A/B comparison against my friend's modded card and to tell you the truth, any difference (whether it be an improvement or not) is purely psychological which seems to be the case for much of the audio equipment past $50. Save your dough, don't be a sheep and don't listen to audiofools.


Funny, I cannot recall anyone in this club having directly labeled themselves (within posts) as an audiophile in the time that I have been a member, and I can assure you I have read more in this club than you. The audiophile title that is used on this site simply represents an interest in audio, as we have not been given any other similar title to showcase our hobby.

Audio is subjective, yes. None of us can deny this. However, simply because you did not hear an improvement with this "modded" card does not mean technical advantages do not exist and others such as your friend did not hear an improvement for himself.

As for your labeling of the members of this club as fools... it would be wise to think carefully about your next post should you choose to grace us with one.


----------



## RallyMaster

I have nothing to contribute to this thread or this forum, as I do not believe in audio. While this is a perfectly fair view, a sensible person would wonder why I felt obligated to post at all; fortunately members in this forum have little patience or willingness to listen to close-minded views and elements of trolling.


----------



## flak4

Add me: Ultrasone HFI-780

Good cans.


----------



## Wankerfx

You best be trolling.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
No, the audiophile title on this site from what I've seen means someone has spent a decent bit of money on some overpriced piece of analog equipment to improve their audio fidelity only to have it all converted back to digital inside their brains anyway because some other chap said it would be a good idea. Audiophilia, as a hobby, is by far a way for people to trick themselves into thinking their money was spent wisely (Is spending a couple hundred on some headphones and an amplifier to get that extra 2% even justifiable as a wise purchase?). At one point, I started walking that path and then I quickly realized after some A/B tests that past a certain price threshold, the difference in sound quality is minimal to the point that it's stupid to pay more than that threshold for sound. Between my friends and I, we've done some quick and dirty samples as well as extended listens of each other's cans, audio sources and other audio equipment but in the end, sound is sound. A collection of sinusoids gets sampled in the time domain, multiple copies are made in the frequency domain, a low-pass filter is applied to the signal, the signal transforms back into the time domain, and then the signal in its discrete form is fed into a DAC where extrapolation methods are used to fill in the gaps.

Sure, one could say that a turntable + vinyl will give you a non-sampled experience but you're fooling yourself if you think that's going to be significantly different from a digital version.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
No, the audiophile title on this site from what I've seen means someone has spent a decent bit of money on some overpriced piece of analog equipment to improve their audio fidelity only to have it all converted back to digital inside their brains anyway because some other chap said it would be a good idea. Audiophilia, as a hobby, is by far a way for people to trick themselves into thinking their money was spent wisely (Is spending a couple hundred on some headphones and an amplifier to get that extra 2% even justifiable as a wise purchase?). At one point, I started walking that path and then I quickly realized after some A/B tests that past a certain price threshold, the difference in sound quality is minimal to the point that it's stupid to pay more than that threshold for sound. Between my friends and I, we've done some quick and dirty samples as well as extended listens of each other's cans, audio sources and other audio equipment but in the end, sound is sound. A collection of sinusoids gets sampled in the time domain, multiple copies are made in the frequency domain, a low-pass filter is applied to the signal, the signal transforms back into the time domain, and then the signal in its discrete form is fed into a DAC where extrapolation methods are used to fill in the gaps.

Sure, one could say that a turntable + vinyl will give you a non-sampled experience but you're fooling yourself if you think that's going to be significantly different from a digital version.

Please leave this thread.

It's great that you have your opinion but when you start belittling people because of their interest, you've crossed the line.


----------



## Aura

His posts have been edited to more accurately reflect the situation.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
His posts have been edited to more accurately reflect the situation.

*Wipes away a tear*

I love you man...


----------



## NFF

i wonder who urinated in his frosted flakes? but anyways i find it funny that even when his posts are edited their is still evidence of his asshatery. which wasent called for at all.

anyways asides from that incedent. aura/ anyone that can answer my question. would a little dot micro+ be suficent enough to drive the prolines properly/better and also where would one go to get diy cable supplies for example to make a LOD or other such interconnects?


----------



## thecool85

Apparently, I missed all the fireworks. Did that guy even have an impetus to start threadcrapping or did he come in here entirely unprovoked?

NFF, I thought you were referring to a different amp. My mistake. I'm glad you found something within your budget. Hopefully you're able to find an answer to your questions.


----------



## M4ng03z

sign me up! i love my HD280 Pro's
skullcandy ink'd for buds
and skullcandy chops for exercising


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Apparently, I missed all the fireworks. Did that guy even have an impetus to start threadcrapping or did he come in here entirely unprovoked?

NFF, I thought you were referring to a different amp. My mistake. I'm glad you found something within your budget. Hopefully you're able to find an answer to your questions.

so how are you likeing your fet-a


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
i wonder who urinated in his frosted flakes? but anyways i find it funny that even when his posts are edited their is still evidence of his asshatery. which wasent called for at all.

anyways asides from that incedent. aura/ anyone that can answer my question. would a little dot micro+ be suficent enough to drive the prolines properly/better and also where would one go to get diy cable supplies for example to make a LOD or other such interconnects?

I'd say build a Millet Max Starving student or Mini^3, but thats probably just me, and I have no idea about the prolines.

But as for your other question, heres where I go for good priced gear, but it's states side and I don't know if they ship to Canada.

http://www.audiogear.com/audio-connectors-cable.html

but in terms of a LOD, you'd also need the ipod docking bit... go here
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/pro...roducts_id=633


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
I'd say build a Millet Max Starving student or Mini^3, but thats probably just me, and I have no idea about the prolines.

But as for your other question, heres where I go for good priced gear, but it's states side and I don't know if they ship to Canada.

http://www.audiogear.com/audio-connectors-cable.html

but in terms of a LOD, you'd also need the ipod docking bit... go here
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/pro...roducts_id=633

how much would a SS/m3 be to build?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
how much would a SS/m3 be to build?

~100 US, but the SS can ber done as low as $50. the original was built for $40.

"Parts were selected so that there are as few items in the bill of materials as possible. No fancy parts, just normal, good quality R's and C's. The total cost of construction of this amp came in at $35.80 - to put it in "starving student" terms, about two delivery pizzas and drinks. This included everything except wire, solder, and the enclosure. In my case, the enclosure used was a recycled box that a wallet came in."

anyways, heres some reading:
SS details, design, BoM

Mini^3


----------



## NFF

thanks i'll prolly be ending up building the SS later in the year.


----------



## blackzarg

Hi, this is a question for FaLLeNAn9eL...

Sorry to post on this thread, but I couldn't figure out a way to PM you. I noticed that you have an HK AVR-154 hooked up to a TCA Gizmo, hooked up to AV123 ELT525Ms. I just ordered the ELT525Ms, and need a receiver for it, and was looking at both the HK and the Gizmo.

How'd you hook up the Gizmo to the AVR-154? Are you using the Gizmo as a preamp? AFAIK, the AVR-154 doesn't have preamp outs...so how does this work?

If it's more convenient, could you please email me at *************? Thanks!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i dont think your card would be able to drive them... im beting that 500mw was A weighted at 32ohms so at 600ohms its prolly like 100mw max. most likely hardley enough to drive them to listenable levels.... also depends on the sensitivity of the phones. it the phones wer say 110db/mw then yea perhaps but being that their 600ohm im (makeing an uneducated guess) that they are below 95db/mw sensitivity..... yay for rambleing... but if you already have the setup go ahead and connect and see how loud/good they sound for yourself....

also 600ohm..... vintage k240?


600ohm was just a figure. I was thinking about getting some of the sweet closed 250ohm DT700's. Or are the lower-ohm versions better?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackzarg*


Hi, this is a question for FaLLeNAn9eL...

Sorry to post on this thread, but I couldn't figure out a way to PM you. I noticed that you have an HK AVR-154 hooked up to a TCA Gizmo, hooked up to AV123 ELT525Ms. I just ordered the ELT525Ms, and need a receiver for it, and was looking at both the HK and the Gizmo.

How'd you hook up the Gizmo to the AVR-154? Are you using the Gizmo as a preamp? AFAIK, the AVR-154 doesn't have preamp outs...so how does this work?

If it's more convenient, could you please email me at [email protected]? Thanks!


I believe he was using the receiver as a DAC. I told him to try one or the other and see which was better.

I'm running my ELT525T's from my Marantz SR7001 and they sound just fine. I'd have to get quite a power amp to better my Marantz.


----------



## Preda

Count me in

Shaunbarlow - Sennheiser HD555


----------



## hometoast

Do I qualify with a new pair of HD205's?









oh noes, 6666! 666 upgraded!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackzarg*


Hi, this is a question for FaLLeNAn9eL...

Sorry to post on this thread, but I couldn't figure out a way to PM you. I noticed that you have an HK AVR-154 hooked up to a TCA Gizmo, hooked up to AV123 ELT525Ms. I just ordered the ELT525Ms, and need a receiver for it, and was looking at both the HK and the Gizmo.

How'd you hook up the Gizmo to the AVR-154? Are you using the Gizmo as a preamp? AFAIK, the AVR-154 doesn't have preamp outs...so how does this work?

If it's more convenient, could you please email me at [email protected]? Thanks!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I believe he was using the receiver as a DAC. I told him to try one or the other and see which was better.

I'm running my ELT525T's from my Marantz SR7001 and they sound just fine. I'd have to get quite a power amp to better my Marantz.


Read me like a book.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Do I qualify with a new pair of HD205's?









oh noes, 6666! 666 upgraded!


Haha, It was at page just yesterday.

Added the following people. FWIW, I usually wait a few the thread to accumulate a few pages, if possible, before I update the list.

Eek (RS1i)
flak4 (HFI-780)
hometoast (HD205)
Interpolation (HT-820, AD2P HD)
llama16 (HD650)
M4ng03z (HD280 Pro, Skullcandy Ink'd, Chops)
ShaunBarlow (HD555)
Sylon (EX-85)

tweakboy (HP-1)


----------



## ShadowFox19

I was just checking out the first page, and you have me listed as owning a pair of D2000's and E2C's...it's D2000 and *E500's*. I love the E2C's and all, but the E500's are just a little bit better IMO, LOL!


----------



## rush340

I just blew some cash on a Little Dot I+. I really wanted a tube amp for my Grados (SR80's, hopefully to be replaced by SR225s in the near future, and RS1s in the not-so-near post-college future). The headphone amp on my Auzentech Forte is very clear, and has great separation of sounds, but is lacking a bit in warmth and deep bass, and leaves the highs too bright for my already bright SR80s. My receiver's headphone output warms it up a bit and the bass is much deeper, but I lose a lot of the soundstage and clarity, and I swear I hear a little distortion/static or something every now and then. Neither one really seems to bring my Grados to life. I also wanted a semi-portable amp that I could run a DAP through (for the bedside or for listening in rooms where my computer/receiver are not).

I thought about building the Millet Starving Student, but the tubes it normally uses have been pretty much wiped out of stock everywhere by other Starving Student builders... Not to mention my lack of free time to build it. I saw some posts about building the SS for different tubes, but then I read a post on head-fi about someones experiences tube rolling a Little Dot I+ powering SR225's. The output ratings make it look like it was made for low-Z cans like Grados. For under $150 fully assembled and shipped from a company with a great reputation in the community, it was too hard to resist. Can't wait to hear it, although I don't have high expectations for the stock tubes.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowFox19*


I was just checking out the first page, and you have me listed as owning a pair of D2000's and E2C's...it's D2000 and *E500's*. I love the E2C's and all, but the E500's are just a little bit better IMO, LOL!


Sorry about that, I'll have it fixed right away.


----------



## NFF

soloz where do you order your cables and diy suplys from? i personaly am looking at the suplys from Quables. silver wire seems to be fairly reasonable 16euro for a half metre with 4 strands. should be good to make a couple simple interconecs. but yea where do you get your stuff from, or is it a partnership that you have? thanks..


----------



## ShadowFox19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Sorry about that, I'll have it fixed right away.


Cool man, thanks!


----------



## thecool85

Pretty decent deal on some Grado RS-2s if anyone's interested. The seller mentions some cosmetic damage but the price is definitely altered with that in mind.


----------



## cs_maan

Am I alloweded







?

Sennheiser HD202's.


----------



## jpw007

Ordered myself some AD900's today, should sit nicely with my HD-555's and ES7's.

@Fallen Angel. Can you please update my list to this? Thanks

Sen HD-555
ATH-ES7 (White)
ATH-AD900

Thanks!

EDIT: Also, remove the Razer AC-1 if you could. Got rid of that sound card a while ago. Not have a X-Fi Titanium.


----------



## Darius Silver

Didn't really know where to ask this but:

Sennheiser HD 555
or
Sennheiser HD280PRO
or
Sennheiser HD515

I am having a really hard time picking out a set of headphones here in Canada. They will be used for 24/7 computer use, which includes gaming and music. I had my eyes set on the HD555 but @ $200 I'm kinda turned away. I haven't seen too much info on the other two I picked out so I figured I ask you guys what you know about them. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated, even other brands so long as I can purchase them from Canada.









My sound card is a SupremeFX II that came with my motherboard.

Side question, what does the Ohm mean?


----------



## Zero4549

Just ordered a ATH-A700









$106 shipped off amazon


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


Didn't really know where to ask this but:

Sennheiser HD 555
or
Sennheiser HD280PRO
or
Sennheiser HD515

I am having a really hard time picking out a set of headphones here in Canada. They will be used for 24/7 computer use, which includes gaming and music. I had my eyes set on the HD555 but @ $200 I'm kinda turned away. I haven't seen too much info on the other two I picked out so I figured I ask you guys what you know about them. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated, even other brands so long as I can purchase them from Canada.









My sound card is a SupremeFX II that came with my motherboard.

Side question, what does the Ohm mean?


Basically the higher the Ohm the more power you need. This is only really important with mp3 players, were it could affect battery life.

I would strongly suggest the hd555. The hd280 are more for a high noise environment (DJ, ect.), so don't give you as high of a sound quality per dollar ratio. You might try and shop around to see if you can get the hd555 for cheaper.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darius Silver*


Didn't really know where to ask this but:

Sennheiser HD 555
or
Sennheiser HD280PRO
or
Sennheiser HD515

I am having a really hard time picking out a set of headphones here in Canada. They will be used for 24/7 computer use, which includes gaming and music. I had my eyes set on the HD555 but @ $200 I'm kinda turned away. I haven't seen too much info on the other two I picked out so I figured I ask you guys what you know about them. Any and all suggestions would be greatly appreciated, even other brands so long as I can purchase them from Canada.









My sound card is a SupremeFX II that came with my motherboard.

Side question, what does the Ohm mean?


as Crazy said the HD555s are great headphones and I promise you won't be disappointed, maybe look for some used ones on headfi/audiogon to save some money







but yes prices on hi-fi gear in Canada are pretty steep. also don't forget your local craigslist/kijiji/ and canuckaudiomart









darn look what you missed out on







$75 USD shipped to canada with only 60hours usage (basically a free burn in )

but ask this guy


----------



## Mr. Stroker

Great thread with lots of good info.

Please add me

Mr. Stroker ------ Porta Pros


----------



## Darius Silver

Thanks Crazy and Hellscream. Guess I'll go with the HD555 once I can find them at a cheaper price. Amazon.ca has them for $161 with free super shipping thingy so I might jump on that. I'll probably get the Zalman ZM-MIC 1 Microphone at Ncix along with something else to warrent the shipping cost lol.

*edit* cookies for both of you...


----------



## NFF

just bought a quables LOD for 18 euro shipped... i think i did well on that.


----------



## drjoey1500

Can I join? ATH-M50.
I also have sennheiser hd202 if those count heh.
...hmm i dont think im gonna read all 670 pages lol


----------



## NFF

or 6686 posts


----------



## thecool85

Sooooooo...

Plans are changing. Who wants to sell me a little dot mkIII?


----------



## H3||scr3am

what about grabbing this?

$210+s/h for a Darkvoice 336i


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Sooooooo...

Plans are changing. Who wants to sell me a little dot mkIII?


What's happening to the FET?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


what about grabbing this?

$210+s/h for a Darkvoice 336i


I'll definitely look into it. The plan is to keep whatever amp I do purchase below $250.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


What's happening to the FET?


Well, after figuring out exactly how long I'd potentially be waiting for the pico, I decided to cancel my order and go a different direction. The decision to go with the havana is based in large part on its stellar reviews, the reports of MHDT's excellent service by almost every havana owner on head-fi, and the fact that by all reports, the shipping takes very little time.

Also, the havana will represent a piece of equipment that will stick around for quite some time, whereas I was always anticipating the pico to be more of a stop gap measure until my finances allowed for improvement.

Since my current financial situation will not allow for me to keep both the havana and the fet, the fet must be returned to ttvj. I truly wish I could hear this amp with the havana, but unfortunately that's just not going to be possible at this time. Yesterday, I actually got the opportunity to listen to my senns through an emu 0404 and the fet and while I liked the sound, I did experience, what I thought to be a rather analytical tonality that wasn't exactly my cup of tea. I, of course, take this listening experience with a grain of salt as this amp is still quite new, and my listening session was only about an hour or so. Like I said, I wish I could spend more time with this amp, but it's just not in the cards atm.

Now I need a relatively cheap amp that will give me decent synergy with the havana and that will hopefully arrive here around the same time the havana does. Feel free to offer me suggestions.

I'll keep you all posted about which decision I actually decide to take







.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


...while I liked the sound, I did experience, what I thought to be a rather analytical tonality that wasn't exactly my cup of tea.


There's solid state for ya. Keep in mind that the FET actually has a touch of warmth while the 0404 is fairly analytical, so I would blame that characteristic in the source primarily.

Havana seems quite good; I've never heard any of MHDT's products so I cannot comment. Personally, I'm addicted to very analog-sounding DACs from last decade, stuff by Parasound (1100/1600), Assemblage, Sonic Frontiers (TransDac).

Something I might worry about with matching the Havana with a tube amp is synergy. Joel (s1rrah) uses his Havana with a very solid SS amp; I think this makes a lot of sense to obtain tube-like properties from the source, but have a high-current amp with a lot of ability to drive low impedance, sensitive headphones like Grado. I suspect Joel's background noise is just about nil with his GS1000 and RS1.

Besides synergy, I stress maybe going with another SS simply because there are better options for those in your price range. I am picky and a cynic, and all this rave over < $500 tube amps seems like a whole lot of noise to me. I'm not saying value cannot be had, but it would generally seem that ideal tube designs are definitely going to run you a decent penny.

That being said, the CKKIII is right around your target. It's a great, great amp and matches very well with Grado. Cold & analytical? Not so much, but it is a SS. I think the match with the Havana would turn out very nicely. If you need to commission someone to do the build, MisterX is running about the cheapest for Cavali Kan Kumisa builds right now.


----------



## NFF

anybody want a LEGAL torrent for some unreleased materials done by devin townsend? and before you start raging on me about "piracy" this is NOT copywrited material, it is material that has been put out there for us his fans by the man himself. he speaks of starting the torrent himself on his twitter https://twitter.com/dvntownsend

so to anyone interested. http://www.mininova.org/tor/2531809


----------



## ThePaperRoute

I sold my K701 phones.


----------



## hometoast

I returned my HD280's for a more comfortable pair of Sony MDR-XD200s.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I returned my HD280's for a more comfortable pair of Sony MDR-XD200s.


thats quite the downgrade... so what are you going to do with the money that you got back?

i personaly would of went with the 555's if they were available. bout the same price as the 280's but worlds more comfy. and perhaps even better sounding.


----------



## Zero4549

ATH A700 Arrived today... WOW! I can never go back to "normal" audio ever again.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zero4549*


ATH A700 Arrived today... WOW! I can never go back to "normal" audio ever again.


glad you like them. they should serve your purporse very well.

so what do you think of the comfort?... oh and if you find your ears touching the driver grill dont forget about the Phat pad mod.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


glad you like them. they should serve your purporse very well.

so what do you think of the comfort?... oh and if you find your ears touching the driver grill dont forget about the Phat pad mod.


Comfort is more than I could have hoped for with a normal "over the head" set and my ears fit well. Sound isolation isn't quite as strong as I was hoping for when idle but when I start pumping music from it - even at low volume - I can no longer hear Tempest's fans or my particularly loud saitek eclipse II keyboard.

Love it and I expect it will perform great at blocking out the noise from Arcane once he's built.

Only wish It had some in-line volume as I've become accustomed to using one, though to be honest my Saitek eclipse II and the Saitek Cyborg i will be moving up to with Arcane both feature volume control and in-line does tend to compromise audio quality. I assume i'll soon become accustomed to these phones and love them even more









On a side note, the bass on these things is amazing compared to my old cans... mah earwax disapproves.

ps - to NFF and everyone else who helped me pick these cans, I could hug you all right now. I wont, but i could


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I returned my HD280's for a more comfortable pair of Sony MDR-XD200s.


you find the xd-200s more comfortable?
i have a pair in the booth with me at work, i cant stand wearing them.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


There's solid state for ya. Keep in mind that the FET actually has a touch of warmth while the 0404 is fairly analytical, so I would blame that characteristic in the source primarily.

Havana seems quite good; I've never heard any of MHDT's products so I cannot comment. Personally, I'm addicted to very analog-sounding DACs from last decade, stuff by Parasound (1100/1600), Assemblage, Sonic Frontiers (TransDac).

Something I might worry about with matching the Havana with a tube amp is synergy. Joel (s1rrah) uses his Havana with a very solid SS amp; I think this makes a lot of sense to obtain tube-like properties from the source, but have a high-current amp with a lot of ability to drive low impedance, sensitive headphones like Grado. I suspect Joel's background noise is just about nil with his GS1000 and RS1.


Havana would be great with a tube amp. The DAC's charm is in it's analogue type sound but in no way does the tube buffer stage impart any "tubeyness" to the sonics. You can tailor the sound via tube, some being more detailed than others, etc. but it still sounds amazing with tube amps. I listened for quite some time with a Woo 6 at the last Houston meet and liked it ever so slightly more than my HP100 headamp; the bass was just so mind blowing and fine on the Woo 6.

Also, a local friend uses a Paradisea+ with a Woo 6 SE and raves about it.

RE: "background noise" ... your right ... zero ... even with the HP100 in it's high gain setting, I can't hear anything with the volume cranked all the way.

BTW: don't know if I mentioned but on the chance anybody would like to read about a couple DACs, I published a review to Head-fi comparing the Havana and Stello DA100 DACs.

Havana vs. Stello DA100

Enjoy.


----------



## loudmusicman

Sign me up. I finally got some good headphones! I bought the Denon AH-D1001's.


----------



## Vermillion

Im running the Plantronics Gamecom 377's.


----------



## r34p3rex

Just picked up a set of Denon D2000's last night off ebay =D


----------



## s1rrah

I'm getting a pair of these on loan for a couple weeks from a local Head-fi friend of mine:

...










...

Hope to be able to write a GS1000/RS1/AD2000 review ...

Neat looking headphones. Hope they sound as good as they look.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Update...away!!

cs_maan (HD202)
drjoey1500 (ATH-M50, HD202)
hometoast (MDR-XD200) [HD280]
jpw007 (HD555, ATH-ES7, ATH-AD900) Remove soundcard
loudmusicman (AH-D1001)
Mr. Stroker (POrta Pro)
r34p3rex (D2000)
ThePaperRoute [K701] 
Zero4549 (ATH-A700)

Vermillion (Gamecom 377)


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm getting a pair of these on loan for a couple weeks from a local Head-fi friend of mine:

...










...

Hope to be able to write a GS1000/RS1/AD2000 review ...

Neat looking headphones. Hope they sound as good as they look.











You lucky devil, you







. I can't wait to hear your impressions. I've read that they're really fast in their sonic presentation. It'll be interesting to see how they compare with your Grados.


----------



## thecool85

Is this the dac you have, Brian?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...1100hd-418219/

$400 seems like a damn good deal.


----------



## murderbymodem

Can't stop listening...


----------



## legoman786

GAH

I need to repair my HD 535's further... I keep losing sound. I've heard that these are notorious for broken contacts, etc.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Is this the dac you have, Brian?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...1100hd-418219/

$400 seems like a damn good deal.


Yeah it is. For the standard range of 1100's, $400 is rather high. But in terms of price vs. performance, it is still fantastic. Love me some Parasound.


----------



## protolink

Well. Hmm...

Amps: Little Dot I+, Little Dot III, FiiO E5, CMOY

Headphones: CH-351K, Denon D1001, Alessandro MS-1, AKG K201, Grado RS2, Shure E2C, V-Moda Vibe, Sennheiser PX400


----------



## loudmusicman

to s1rahh: have you tuned or modded your grados?


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Update...away!!

cs_maan (HD202)
drjoey1500 (ATH-M50, HD202)
hometoast (MDR-XD200) [HD280]
jpw007 (HD555, ATH-ES7, ATH-AD900) Remove soundcard
loudmusicman (AH-D1001)
Mr. Stroker (POrta Pro)
r34p3rex (D2000)
ThePaperRoute [K701] 
Zero4549 (ATH-A700)

Vermillion (Gamecom 377)


Thanks for the update mate. +Rep

Also, can you please add my new amp? Citypulse DA7.2-X II

Thanks!


----------



## H3||scr3am

the list actually doesn't track amps, members just know what othere members have in each others audio arsenals


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


the list actually doesn't track amps, members just know what othere members have in each others audio arsenals










Of course.....i knew that...<_<....>_>

Might just add it to my sig instead LOL


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Of course.....i knew that...<_<....>_>

Might just add it to my sig instead LOL


Post your gear in the audio setups thread, link is in my sig


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey, just received a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD700's. (Just contemplating how they compare to the A700's, can't get to the store to listen though... Anyone own both and can shed some light?)

What grade would you guys rate them at?
So far I'm hearing full rich sound, specifically Intricate Highs, smooth and clear Mid/Vocals, and very sharp tight bass. Not huge but decent, great impact for open's.

Running them off my Onkyo TX-SR602 7.1 reciever (In Silver), and later off my (Hopefully) new Auzentech X-Plosion.
Also getting a Fiio E5 just to try it out, see if it can boost my iPod sound any.

So I guess I could be going:
Auzentech X-Plosion --> Onkyo TX-SR602 --> ATH-AD700 (Or my 5.1 when I feel like it)

How are those AD900's treating you jpw007, I would have liked to have gotten them, but I had to cut the budget somewhere.
Still, these AD700's should do for a start. Shocking I know but this is my first pair of Headphones over $30 AUD, quite a big jump for me, well worth it.


----------



## NFF

basicaly theirs 2 things that the a700's have over the AD's which is bass and isolation. 
havent tryed the AD's but they should have a larger sound stage and more flat response than the a700s which has a dip in the 300hz range


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


I'm getting a pair of these on loan for a couple weeks from a local Head-fi friend of mine:

...










...

Hope to be able to write a GS1000/RS1/AD2000 review ...

Neat looking headphones. Hope they sound as good as they look.











The AD2000s are supposed to be fantastic with "artificial" music - that is, electronica and techno and such. Looking forward to hearing your impressions on them, Joel.









I've missed a lot in the last couple months, unfortunately my audio situation is a bit feeble at the moment, and isn't really looking to rapidly expand until I get a job and some money flowing. I've also developed yet another expensive hobby (knives), so the strain on my wallet is quite extreme.









So I'm just going along with my Parasound/TCA Gizmo/Yamaha bookshelves speaker setup, and my Yuin PK3's on the go. I'm looking forward to getting another pair of HD580s at some point, but that's a ways off at the moment.


----------



## NFF

got this little guy today. 








it realy is little.


----------



## legoman786

Blurry pic is blurry :|


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


Blurry pic is blurry :|


havent had much sleep lately so shadup. XP dident feel like geting the tripod out. and flash sucks.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


got this little guy today. 








it realy is little. 










are those amp any good NFF?


----------



## NFF

for the price they do not to bad.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loudmusicman*


to s1rahh: have you tuned or modded your grados?


Not sure what you mean by this ...

But I have done the tape mod on the RS1's ...

The GS1000's are full stock.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Not sure what you mean by this ...

But I have done the tape mod on the RS1's ...

The GS1000's are full stock.


I must admit I wasn't a big fan of the tape mod. I didn't find a whole lot of difference and the pads became more firm, which was more uncomfortable since I wear glasses.


----------



## Sylon

HD 515 to HD 555 upgrade for ipod classic, is it worth it? I listen to metal only. It's about 200 CDN for the HD 555 after taxes.

I think the HD 515s are ok, but apparently their not very good. I haven't had the opportunity to compare them to anything else decent so I can't really judge.


----------



## Namrac

If you're not a big fan of the HD515s, I don't think the upgrade to HD555s would be worth it, they're very similar in character. I'd try to get my hands on a pair of Grado SR80s, they'd probably fit you better.


----------



## Sylon

I do like them alot, but members of head-fi seems to think very low of the HD 515. I'd love to get my hands on some Grado SR60/80s but I can't find any in canada! US stores that do international stores do not ship Grado elsewhere.


----------



## finoyvoy

I'm in. Denon D2000, Denon D1001, Sony MDR-V6.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I do like them alot, but members of head-fi seems to think very low of the HD 515. I'd love to get my hands on some Grado SR60/80s but I can't find any in canada! US stores that do international stores do not ship Grado elsewhere.


order a set of allesandaro MS1's equivelent of the 125's for around the same as a sr80 and do inernational. buy strait from the 
http://www.alessandro-products.com/m...p?p=headphones


----------



## Namrac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I do like them alot, but members of head-fi seems to think very low of the HD 515. I'd love to get my hands on some Grado SR60/80s but I can't find any in canada! US stores that do international stores do not ship Grado elsewhere.


Well if you like them, to hell what the people of Head-fi say!









They're just pretty low in Senn's lineup, so they're not admired as much as the bigger brothers. I've listened to them a bit and they're a great budget set, a lot of the qualities of the HD555 for a lower price.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I do like them alot, but members of head-fi seems to think very low of the HD 515. I'd love to get my hands on some Grado SR60/80s but I can't find any in canada! US stores that do international stores do not ship Grado elsewhere.


http://www.jazzloft.com/p-46618-grado-sr225i.aspx
is where i got mine.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Please update me with: Sennheiser CX300 and Sennheiser HD 201.

Thanks!


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Post your gear in the audio setups thread, link is in my sig










Cheers bro!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Hey, just received a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD700's. (Just contemplating how they compare to the A700's, can't get to the store to listen though... Anyone own both and can shed some light?)

What grade would you guys rate them at?
So far I'm hearing full rich sound, specifically Intricate Highs, smooth and clear Mid/Vocals, and very sharp tight bass. Not huge but decent, great impact for open's.

Running them off my Onkyo TX-SR602 7.1 reciever (In Silver), and later off my (Hopefully) new Auzentech X-Plosion.
Also getting a Fiio E5 just to try it out, see if it can boost my iPod sound any.

So I guess I could be going:
Auzentech X-Plosion --> Onkyo TX-SR602 --> ATH-AD700 (Or my 5.1 when I feel like it)

How are those AD900's treating you jpw007, I would have liked to have gotten them, but I had to cut the budget somewhere.
Still, these AD700's should do for a start. Shocking I know but this is my first pair of Headphones over $30 AUD, quite a big jump for me, well worth it.


Havn't got them yet, i thought they would be here today but its 3-5 working days to get to me from Perth. Was only 3 for my ES7's so i was holding out but alas they didnt arrive









Will def let you know what i think of them once i have had time to listen!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Havn't got them yet, i thought they would be here today but its 3-5 working days to get to me from Perth. Was only 3 for my ES7's so i was holding out but alas they didnt arrive









Will def let you know what i think of them once i have had time to listen!


Tnx for that, hopefully you'll get them on Monday, only problem is you cant compare them to my AD700's, order a pair of AD700's too, than tell me how they compare!


----------



## loudmusicman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Not sure what you mean by this ...

But I have done the tape mod on the RS1's ...

The GS1000's are full stock.


by tuning i mean if you took the time to make a flat eq so they can sound as good as possible. This eq will be particularly for you because not everyone hears the same. You can do this with some software but im not having the best of luck with it =(. Im asking because I heard the grados are even better when tuned.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loudmusicman*


by tuning i mean if you took the time to make a flat eq so they can sound as good as possible. This eq will be particularly for you because not everyone hears the same. You can do this with some software but im not having the best of luck with it =(. Im asking because I heard the grados are even better when tuned.


Most of such tuning was accomplished by letting my brain acclimate ...

I liked the RS1's instantly when I first got them some year or so ago.

The GS1000's were a whole other deal, though ... and at first I found the highs to be way to forward in the mix, not fatiguing, just too pronounced ...

But now I love the GS1000's and they get 99% of my play time.

The way I managed this was to loan the RS1's out to a friend for a week and so thereby forced myself to listen only to the GS1000's ...

After that week I was sold ...

Yes, compared to the RS1's ... the GS1K's have a notch up in the highs regarding the overall mix ... and yes ... the GS1k's have a bit more recessed midrange image than the RS1's ... but also true ... the GS1K's are ever so slightly more refined, quiet and resolved sounding ... bit better behaved ... and especially ... the GS1K's bass is several orders of magnitude better than the RS1's ... and in fact, is about the best bass I've heard out of any headphone.

So for me ...

Brain burn in is far more important than materials burn in ... in fact, I think that brain burn in is the better part of the "burn in" phenomenon entirely.

So good luck!


----------



## loudmusicman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *finoyvoy*


I'm in. Denon D2000, Denon D1001, Sony MDR-V6.


how are those d1001's?


----------



## loudmusicman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Most of such tuning was accomplished by letting my brain acclimate ...

I liked the RS1's instantly when I first got them some year or so ago.

The GS1000's were a whole other deal, though ... and at first I found the highs to be way to forward in the mix, not fatiguing, just too pronounced ...

But now I love the GS1000's and they get 99% of my play time.

The way I managed this was to loan the RS1's out to a friend for a week and so thereby forced myself to listen only to the GS1000's ...

After that week I was sold ...

Yes, compared to the RS1's ... the GS1K's have a notch up in the highs regarding the overall mix ... and yes ... the GS1k's have a bit more recessed midrange image than the RS1's ... but also true ... the GS1K's are ever so slightly more refined, quiet and resolved sounding ... bit better behaved ... and especially ... the GS1K's bass is several orders of magnitude better than the RS1's ... and in fact, is about the best bass I've heard out of any headphone.

So for me ...

Brain burn in is far more important than materials burn in ... in fact, I think that brain burn in is the better part of the "burn in" phenomenon entirely.

So good luck!











yeah but if you dont tune them, you cant hear certain frequencies coming from the music. thats why you tune them in order so you can hear everything coming from the music. Not trying to start a flame war or anything...


----------



## NFF

woot just bought crapload of vinyl today. 15 diferent slipcases/boxes. so in total i think its something like 30 LP's only payed $5 for them too. .... now just to get a turntable.... got a tecnics comeing but gota wait for it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated.

AUS.R34P3R (ATH-AD700)
finoyvoy (D2000, D1001, MDR-V6)
Mr_Nibbles (CX300, HD201)
NFF (Alessandro MS-1)
protolink (CH-351K, D1001, Alessandro MS-1, K201, RS2, E2C, V-Moda Vibe, PX400)


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


woot just bought crapload of vinyl today. 15 diferent slipcases/boxes. so in total i think its something like 30 LP's only payed $5 for them too. .... now just to get a turntable.... got a tecnics comeing but gota wait for it.


Congrats, man. I intend to have a vinyl setup eventually, but not just yet. From what I've come to understand though, it's not as cost prohibitive as most people seem to think.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Congrats, man. I intend to have a vinyl setup eventually, but not just yet. From what I've come to understand though, it's not as cost prohibitive as most people seem to think.


oh it can be... but yea look through garage sales. they are gold mines for vinyl. and old equipment. dont expect anything overly good though. but great for geting started.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Updated.

AUS.R34P3R (ATH-AD700)
finoyvoy (D2000, D1001, MDR-V6)
Mr_Nibbles (CX300, HD201)
NFF (Alessandro MS-1)
protolink (CH-351K, D1001, Alessandro MS-1, K201, RS2, E2C, V-Moda Vibe, PX400)



uh angel i dont own the ms1's yet.... maybe later this year or next. i PLAN on geting them though... so nope.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


uh angel i dont own the ms1's yet.... maybe later this year or next. i PLAN on geting them though... so nope.


Well, now you've got some real incentive to get them. You wouldn't want false info on the internet, would you?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


Well, now you've got some real incentive to get them. You wouldn't want false info on the internet, would you?










OH NO definately not.

takeing donations now.









im kiding. but they are definately in my future. dont know how far along it though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


uh angel i dont own the ms1's yet.... maybe later this year or next. i PLAN on geting them though... so nope.


Oh okay. Sorry about that.

Just skimmed the posts.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Congrats, man. I intend to have a vinyl setup eventually, but not just yet. From what I've come to understand though, it's not as cost prohibitive as most people seem to think.


someone gave me a turntable, and old not-so-great one. my problem with going vinyl is the cost per album, poor selection in newer music, and just the plain hassle of switching albums (not to mention the ridicule by ppl who think vinyl is just for old guys lol). even cd's annoy me, by the time the cd is half over I'm tired of the artist. It's nice to be able to mix it up without feeling like a dj.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


someone gave me a turntable, and old not-so-great one. my problem with going vinyl is the cost per album, poor selection in newer music, and just the plain hassle of switching albums (not to mention the ridicule by ppl who think vinyl is just for old guys lol). even cd's annoy me, by the time the cd is half over I'm tired of the artist. It's nice to be able to mix it up without feeling like a dj.










I'm assuming you're referring to buying vinyl new, as I was under the impression that used vinyl is rather cheap to purchase. I agree wholeheartedly with not desiring to have to manually switch albums. It's why all of my music is on my hard drive right now







.


----------



## FieryCoD

My NC6's broke. The cans just stopped working. I threw them out.

I'm getting HD 202's soon, however. I found them at Dell's site. You can update me if you want


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loudmusicman*


yeah but if you dont tune them, you cant hear certain frequencies coming from the music. thats why you tune them in order so you can hear everything coming from the music. Not trying to start a flame war or anything...












No worries, mate.

I don't engage in flame wars and nothing you said would ever incite one.

That said ...

I do enjoy using a software EQ on occasion ... not lately, but it's not unheard of in so far as my listening goes.

I actually have a EQ profile for my RS1's and my GS1K's and even the old Stax system I once had as they all have their own unique sound signature and at times, I liked tailoring that sound towards a personal preference.

Of late, I haven't used an EQ setting ... past three months or so ... but I'm certainly not against it.

Best.
.joel


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I'm assuming you're referring to buying vinyl new, as I was under the impression that used vinyl is rather cheap to purchase. I agree wholeheartedly with not desiring to have to manually switch albums. It's why all of my music is on my hard drive right now







.


Yup. new. I'm not too into oldies







. The ones I saw were like 20-30 bucks. I think partially because they didn't fit on one LP so they came with two.


----------



## NFF

i actualy love the whole methodology of vinyl i just love seeing a record spinning. and actualy more and more vinyl is being released now. since cd has lost its novalty. and has been proven infirior to a decent vinyl rig. now if only they could get rid of the cracle and pop of a vinyl and then the format would be perfect.

vinyl is a treat. i could never say its practical though. i like being able to store my masive library in one place and be able to listen at the touch of a button. but as it stands vinyl is fun.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i actualy love the whole methodology of vinyl i just love seeing a record spinning. and actualy more and more vinyl is being released now. since cd has lost its novalty. and has been proven infirior to a decent vinyl rig. now if only they could get rid of the cracle and pop of a vinyl and then the format would be perfect.

vinyl is a treat. i could never say its practical though. i like being able to store my masive library in one place and be able to listen at the touch of a button. but as it stands vinyl is fun.


heh...these analog fans... always raving about how digital is inferior. I think that it isn't so much the digital; it's just that the bit-rate/etc... isn't maximum. Since vinyl still sounds better, I think its time to find a better medium for higher quality digital recordings. Like 80mins on a dvd or blu-ray.

Sorry, I just always read about how "analog is like drawing a circle, and digital is placing a grid over the circle" type of stuff. If the grid holes are smaller than a molecule, there is no difference.

I do agree though, I borrowed an LP and a 45 (lol) from my uncle. Although the crackle was worse than asio with a low buffer on my soundcard, the drums sounded soo much better. at least as far as i could tell between "pop" and "crackle". I think thats why ppl like it.


----------



## Aura

I've got a table and a fair amount of vinyl sitting at home, but no power cord for it (uses some odd connector that sort of looks like an umbilical). My father told me the cable is at my grandmother's; hopefully I can find it next time I visit.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FieryCoD*


My NC6's broke. The cans just stopped working. I threw them out.

I'm getting HD 202's soon, however. I found them at Dell's site. You can update me if you want










$24 at Tiger Direct







. (Where I picked mine up)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i actualy love the whole methodology of vinyl i just love seeing a record spinning. and actualy more and more vinyl is being released now. since cd has lost its novalty. and has been proven infirior to a decent vinyl rig. now if only they could get rid of the cracle and pop of a vinyl and then the format would be perfect.

vinyl is a treat. i could never say its practical though. i like being able to store my masive library in one place and be able to listen at the touch of a button. but as it stands vinyl is fun.


could not agree more

personally I have very few vinyls if I want to listen to one I go over to a friend that is a "vinyl only time of guy" and listen to his huge well maintained library of music with out the hassle of keeping the vinyls my self


----------



## soloz2

I have a handful.

currently trying to figure out how to add a logo watermark in photoshop... lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I have a handful.

currently trying to figure out how to add a logo watermark in photoshop... lol


The easiest way if you're looking for it to be semi-transparent is to use the Blending Options (make sure the watermark is in its own layer). You can adjust the opacity of the layer, or optionally change the layer's blend mode to Overlay or Linear Light.


----------



## DeathTyrant

I guess my PC 350s get me into the gaming section, right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I have a handful.

currently trying to figure out how to add a logo watermark in photoshop... lol


Paste a picture and reduce the opacity by right clicking the layer in the layer browser.

*EDIT*

Chipp beat me to it - had the topic in a tab


----------



## soloz2

yeah, I'll get there. I just figured out how to make an action so I can easily resize and give all my photos a border









http://solozaudio.com/Portals/18/Rosewood_SR225.jpg


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


yeah, I'll get there. I just figured out how to make an action so I can easily resize and give all my photos a border









http://solozaudio.com/Portals/18/Rosewood_SR225.jpg


good god that is sexy


----------



## NFF

those were aura's old 225's wernt they?.


----------



## Aura

I made the cups, but the SR225 always belonged to Jacob. They actually look a little weird to me in that picture; I somehow recall the holes on the backside of the cups being a bit larger.

Btw, my friend's SR60 might be going up for sale within the next week or so. I'll be selling them on his behalf - purpleheart cups along with died HD414 pads will be included. Cups were done by yours-truly, they look better in person like most woodies







. OCNHC members get first dibs, lmk if interested, haven't set a price yet or anything.


----------



## newt111

Is that Maynard in your sig Aura?

MOAR!
"counting bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums"


----------



## Aura

I need to watch things die from a good safe distance / Vicariously, I live while the whole world dies / You all feel the same so why can't we just admit it?


----------



## newt111

that does it, I'm putting on Lateralus

I'll see you down in Arizona Bay. RIP Bill









(hmm, I seem to have lost Thirteenth Step







)


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

wow, tool moments much? im chillin to some Schism =P


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


wow, tool moments much?


not nearly enough


----------



## soloz2

I'll offer this here first.

I have a brand new APC H15 power conditioner that has been sitting in the box for a couple months since a mixed up order landed me with two instead of one. I was going to use it but alas plans change.

cheapest place online is tiger direct at $199 and I honestly cannot recommend anyone purchase anything from them due to past experience with them.

$160 shipped Con-US

review here:
http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/p...ioners/apc-h15


----------



## murderbymodem

What's everyone's obsession with wood?

Just wondering. I personally like when things look high-tech and such.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What's everyone's obsession with wood?

Just wondering. I personally like when things look high-tech and such.


It's the sound, not the style









A wooden housing sounds different to the original plastic(?)


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


It's the sound, not the style









A wooden housing sounds different to the original plastic(?)


Ohhhhh.

I think I'll stick to the termite-proof sound.


----------



## Josh4760

can you add me? Sennheiser HD 650 headphones.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What's everyone's obsession with wood?

Just wondering. I personally like when things look high-tech and such.



it looks hawt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


It's the sound, not the style









A wooden housing sounds different to the original plastic(?)


yes, they do have a different sound signature and that is the primary reason, but also wood is a style that i find very sexxy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What's everyone's obsession with wood?

Just wondering. I personally like when things look high-tech and such.


Same reason classical musicians don't play with plastic violins.

Tone.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Same reason classical musicians don't play with plastic violins.

Tone.


pwned


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


pwned










"TWND" actually ...


----------



## s1rrah

Speaking of plastic/metal headphones ...

Just picked up these ATH-AD2000's from a local head-fi pal for a month long demo:

...










...

I'll post some impressions once I've had time to properly demo them.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


"TWND" actually ...











I see what you did there


----------



## NFF

lol i found aura's background


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Speaking of plastic/metal headphones ...

Just picked up these ATH-AD2000's from a local head-fi pal for a month long demo:


First dibs on GS1000 loan if you fall in love with the AD2K.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


lol i found aura's background


Nah, I'm still rocking this one:


----------



## soloz2

I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts... there they are standing in a row...


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I've got a lovely bunch of coconuts... there they are standing in a row...


lol wut? perhaps i dont get the refrence?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


lol wut? perhaps i dont get the refrence?


I didn't get it either but then remembered that it was Jacob ... and so ... just wrote it off as idiosyncrasy or drinking.

LOL.

RE: "Drinking" ... Like I should talk ...


----------



## soloz2

haven't you guys seen the lion king?


----------



## -Muggz-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


wow, tool moments much? im chillin to some Schism =P


awesome! Ive been having a Tool O Thon today..

I started with Opiate, and I just finished 10,000 days... 
i think Im moving on to APC for the evening chill out.


----------



## Aden Florian

...big ones, small ones, and some as big as your head!


----------



## soloz2

no takers on the H15?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no takers on the H15?


I thought about it... but then remembered my whole "no audio buying" policy for this summer. Stupid car.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Speaking of plastic/metal headphones ...

Just picked up these ATH-AD2000's from a local head-fi pal for a month long demo:

...

...

I'll post some impressions once I've had time to properly demo them.


:O

So much sexier than my AD700s.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


:O

So much sexier than my AD700s.










Yeah ... they are some sexy cans for sure. Love the design.

Not sure where I stand on the sound, though ... will take a week or so to gather some comparison/review conclusions.


----------



## NFF

cant wait for those... i cant remember what was said about those but i am quite interested in them.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no takers on the H15?


love to, but I'm in the same boat as Brian, no spending on audio goodies (with the exceptional clause of a superbly priced Havana DAC)


----------



## jpw007

Speaking of the wooden cups, check out these beauties! From Head-Fi, some guy is selling the cans (650's) with them and the original grills.










Here's the link --> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/wt...-hd650-421543/

Normally i dont much like the look of the wood headphones, but these look outstanding to me!

Also, got my AD900's today! Am definately loving them so far. Can't describe anything in the technical mumbo jumbo, but i am noticing bit of an improvement off the bat compared to the HD555's


----------



## tweakboy

Good thread, well guys Razer pownz! www.razerzone.com , 5.1 or 7.1 with 8 speakers 4 in each cone. or 10 drivers, 5 on each side for theiri Megadalon,, good luck,,














see sig,


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Good thread, well guys Razer pownz! www.razerzone.com , 5.1 or 7.1 with 8 speakers 4 in each cone. or 10 drivers, 5 on each side for theiri Megadalon,, good luck,,














see sig,


Do you work for them or something?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tweakboy*


Good thread, well guys Razer pownz! www.razerzone.com , 5.1 or 7.1 with 8 speakers 4 in each cone. or 10 drivers, 5 on each side for theiri Megadalon,, good luck,,














see sig,


LoL WUT?

..... dont know what to say to that post.... oh ya i do.. "no thankyou" ill stick with my S-logic.


----------



## thecool85

Is Stanley Beresford working for Razer now?


----------



## Aura

I've no idea, but one more Razer spam out of him and it will be his last in this thread, if not the entire audio forum.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I've no idea, but one more Razer spam out of him and it will be his last in this thread, if not the entire audio forum.


Same guy who thinks a P4 is more than enough to power a 4870, or at least, what I recall from that thread.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Speaking of the wooden cups, check out these beauties! From Head-Fi, some guy is selling the cans (650's) with them and the original grills.










Here's the link --> http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/wt...-hd650-421543/

Normally i dont much like the look of the wood headphones, but these look outstanding to me!

Also, got my AD900's today! Am definately loving them so far. Can't describe anything in the technical mumbo jumbo, but i am noticing bit of an improvement off the bat compared to the HD555's


those are sexy









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I've no idea, but one more Razer spam out of him and it will be his last in this thread, if not the entire audio forum.


thank you man

that guy makes me want to blank blank


----------



## s1rrah

It would seem that I just traded my RS1's + 475.00 CASH for a Ray Sam Raptor (with extra tubes) ...

More later ...

But there is most likely going to be a Stello HP100/RS Raptor review/showdown on the horizon very soon.


----------



## Sullivan

Does no one like Bose in ears?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Does no one like Bose in ears?


No


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Does no one like Bose in ears?


for the price... no


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sullivan*


Does no one like Bose in ears?


Must you so gallantly call down the wrath of Heaven upon your young self?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I've no idea, but one more Razer spam out of him and it will be his last in this thread, if not the entire audio forum.


please make it so







he is either the most epic razer fan boi I've ever seen, or he's sponsored by them and buys into all their mumbo jumbo, the only thing razers good for are mice imho, although their keyboard, micepads, etc are worth a look as well, but a little costly...


----------



## .Sup

Those cups look fantastic. I wonder how much the wood added to the weight of the cans


----------



## jpw007

^^^
You talkin bout the 650's? Wouldnt think it'd add too much. But they probably aren't overly heavy to start off with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
please make it so







he is either the most epic razer fan boi I've ever seen, or he's sponsored by them and buys into all their mumbo jumbo, the only thing razers good for are mice imho, although their keyboard, micepads, etc are worth a look as well, but a little costly...

The Lycosa is definately good. But the Lachesis is crap! (Well, at least mine is...G9 FTW)

On topic...Havnt had a chance to listen to AD900's at all today. Stupid being busy...


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
It would seem that I just traded my RS1's + 475.00 CASH for a Ray Sam Raptor (with extra tubes) ...

More later ...

But there is most likely going to be a Stello HP100/RS Raptor review/showdown on the horizon very soon.










It would seem that I find myself to be rather intrigued







.


----------



## s1rrah

It's official ...

The GS1000's have trumped the RS1's for the Long Haul Can(tm) and so I have now sold the RS1's.

I felt a moment of regret, really ... they are such fine little machines, the RS1's ... and they were, after all, my first pair of headphones.

I actually traded the RS1's plus 475.00 for one of these:

...










...

Always wanted to hear one ...

And he's including a pretty decent compliment of extra tubes as well ...

And if I don't like it then I'll just keep the Stello and sell the Raptor for 750 or so and so should be a quick offload.

I'll be posting a pretty in depth review/comparison of the Raptor vs. the HP100 on Head-fi in a couple weeks.


----------



## Aura

Looking forward to your thoughts on it Joel.


----------



## NFF

sexy amp indeed. would love to hear my prolines through it.... damn i wish their were some meets going on somwhere near my area. such is living in the middle of audio nowhere land.


----------



## squall325

count me in... Sennheiser CX300


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
sexy amp indeed. would love to hear my prolines through it.... damn i wish their were some meets going on somwhere near my area. such is living in the middle of audio nowhere land.

You live in Canada, isn't that pretty much the middle of nowhere period?


----------



## legoman786

Hey guys, help me out a bit?

http://www.overclock.net/other-softw...converter.html


----------



## Aden Florian

Hey guys, I'm going to be at Army basic and other various schools for at least 3 months, and I have a pair of ATH-A700's that I won't be able to use for that period. I'm wondering if anyone wants to demo them, or a group of people share them for 3 months while I'm gone? I've never done this before, nor do I even know if my cans are worth demoing since they are under $100, but there's my offer.

http://picasaweb.google.com/RedIrish...eat=directlink


----------



## thumbhammer

Recieved my ATH-A700 today. Moving up from the HD-202s I can tell a big difference in sound. They are also MUCH more comfortable.


----------



## Aden Florian

Be careful with the headrest things, I broke one of mine (see gallery in my post above).


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thumbhammer*


Recieved my ATH-A700 today. Moving up from the HD-202s I can tell a big difference in sound. They are also MUCH more comfortable.





























looks like you need to update your sig block then







no longer OTW


----------



## loop0001

have to change my headphones now








just received my Sennheiser Hd201s

so far so good..but they arent so comfy..
ill upgrade later


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


have to change my headphones now








just received my Sennheiser Hd201s

so far so good..but *they arent so comfy*..
ill upgrade later


agreed.

anyone have pad mods for us? get these things off our ears!


----------



## loop0001

so very true...its gonna be hard to get used to them


----------



## thumbhammer

I am really enjoying my A700s. They are SO comfortable but so BIG. After looking at the pic I took, I said "DANG!". I put my 202s back on to check for the differences, and the A700 just blows them away. I'm a very happy man right now







.


----------



## drjoey1500

Nice. How brave of you to take a pic of you wearing them. It seems like everyone is afraid to post pics of themselves wearing headphones lol. Which makes it really hard to get an idea of the size.


----------



## cs_maan

I usually just assume they are big as ****







, if I can't get an idea of how big they actually are.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


It seems like everyone is afraid to post pics of themselves wearing headphones lol.


Blasphemy!


----------



## cs_maan

Cigar <3.
Awesome pair of headphones you got there too







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Blasphemy!





















would toss some of me up but I am having nose bleeds atm









btw check this band out some of the best stuff I have heard in a while french with some great piano http://www.dark-sanctuary.com/

edit did not intend to add a video just a link sorry


----------



## r34p3rex

my d2000's are almost broken in! HOORAH


----------



## loop0001

had mine for about 7 hours..worn them for 6 of those lol
i'll definitely upgrading from these tho...


----------



## H3||scr3am

loop has eyes of devils fire


----------



## loop0001

lol i have an even better one of me playing ping pong..

in total truth...98% of my pictures...have red eyes..its so weird


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


lol i have an even better one of me playing ping pong..

in total truth...98% of my pictures...have red eyes..its so weird


the devil in you comes out!


----------



## loop0001

devil eyes...and it looks like im trying to do the heatvision from Bolt... rofl


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


the devil in you comes out!


why thank you very much








glad to be of service

...

...







mehehehe


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Nice. How brave of you to take a pic of you wearing them. It seems like everyone is afraid to post pics of themselves wearing headphones lol. Which makes it really hard to get an idea of the size.



its old but it will do


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


its old but it will do










you and your avitar look similar in hairstyle!.... i will post my scruffy mug with the frankenzones.

ok here it is.... 









lol

ok no this is me.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*











devil eyes...and it looks like im trying to do the heatvision from Bolt... rofl


but the shirt is epic win









NFF, honestly I know it's 3 AM but seriously, you need some better camera skills


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


NFF, honestly I know it's 3 AM but seriously, you need some better camera skills










quick pics and with no tripod... i dont have steady hands. so the only way to get good pics for me is with a tripod.


----------



## Pings

Add me w/ the Razer Barracuda HP-1.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


but the shirt is epic win









NFF, honestly I know it's 3 AM but seriously, you need some better camera skills










ha!! just to let you know..
i didnt take the ping pong picture...
but ill pass on the camera skills bit to the person it needs to go to


----------



## Aura

http://www.overclock.net/sale/504652...age-esque.html

OCNHC members have priority for the listing here on OCN.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


http://www.overclock.net/sale/504652...age-esque.html

OCNHC members have priority for the listing here on OCN.


Are you on the lookout for a new pair or just sticking with the K81 for now?

How come those in the pics don't have any pads?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


you and your avitar look similar in hairstyle!


it is much shorter now









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


http://www.overclock.net/sale/504652...age-esque.html

OCNHC members have priority for the listing here on OCN.



if i had the money i would jump on that, but im sure someone else is going to enjoy the deal


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Nice. How brave of you to take a pic of you wearing them. It seems like everyone is afraid to post pics of themselves wearing headphones lol. Which makes it really hard to get an idea of the size.


Lies! See avatar.









These are the changes I'll be making:

DeathTyrant (PC350)
FieryCoD (HD202) [NC6]
Josh4760 (HD650)
loop0001 (HD201)
s1rrah [RS1]
squall325 (CX300)
thumbhammer (ATH-A700 Art)

Pings (HP-1)
tweakboy (HP-1)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Are you on the lookout for a new pair or just sticking with the K81 for now?

How come those in the pics don't have any pads?


I'm either buying a lower-end Stax, using the money for plane tickets to CanJam, or just for saving and sticking with K81. My speakers are going to see a ton of use this summer.

Just felt like taking pics with out pads so the mesh would be easier to see. They'll come with bowls.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Blasphemy!











What kind of cigar? Those are the JVC DX1000's, right? How do those sound?


----------



## Aura

Cigar is Kahlua, wasn't that great.

Yeah, those are DX1000s, I owned that pair from July to October of last year iirc. Easily the most expensive headphone I've purchased, but worth the price of admission. Phenomenal bass, sorta dry/funky midrange, solid treble. I posted impressions of it somewhere in this beast of a thread, as I recall I had nothing but praise for it.

I would really like to hear it again, mostly because my rig is completely different from what it was last year.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Cigar is Kahlua, wasn't that great.

Yeah, those are DX1000s, I owned that pair from July to October of last year iirc. Easily the most expensive headphone I've purchased, but worth the price of admission. Phenomenal bass, sorta dry/funky midrange, solid treble. I posted impressions of it somewhere in this beast of a thread, as I recall I had nothing but praise for it.

I would really like to hear it again, mostly because my rig is completely different from what it was last year.


They look really decent, I wish I could afford them. Any reason for getting rid of them? I just had a Rocky Patel â€œThe Edgeâ€ Maduro to celebrate my first year of University.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *****erfx*


They look really decent, I wish I could afford them. Any reason for getting rid of them? I just had a Rocky Patel â€œThe Edgeâ€ Maduro to celebrate my first year of University.


JVC recently released the DX700, a lower end version. And by lower end, I mean it still costs over $500 easily :/.

I sold the DX1000 on Head Fi and my Singlepower MPX3 to Namrac, both on a whim to fund my Moth Audio EC2A3 purchase, which is my current amplifier. While I miss the JVC at times, I'd miss having the Moth considerably more, so I guess it was worth it.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


JVC recently released the DX700, a lower end version. And by lower end, I mean it still costs over $500 easily :/.

I sold the DX1000 on Head Fi and my Singlepower MPX3 to Namrac, both on a whim to fund my Moth Audio EC2A3 purchase, which is my current amplifier. While I miss the JVC at times, I'd miss having the Moth considerably more, so I guess it was worth it.


now the dx700's look like a pair of bronzed cocoanuts instead of just realy polished ones cool. actualy they do seem very nice. way out of my price range though. cant wait to see someone on head-fi actualy do an impresions thread on them.


----------



## Aura

Ah, found my impressions of the DX1000 as posted in this thread on Aug. 8th of last year:

Quote:



I realized that I never officially provided impressions for how this can sounds.

- Highs/Treble. Not as pronounced as my Denon or Grado, settled more inside the rest of the music (I would describe this as supplementing the midrange and bass). Completely luscious with really wonderful decay on cymbal hits and crashes. Never harsh in any manner.

- Midrange. As it has been described before, it is a little funky. Often characterized as "dry", because the lower mids are not very present. This makes vocals (and on occasion, percussion) feel slightly higher-pitched and narrower. It is an odd presentation that I do not even notice if I have not listened to the Denon the very same day. It is natural and organic, just not a style of midrange that you will find in any other headphone that I know of.

- Lows/Bass. Incredible. It is the bass I have always wanted. Accurate, very deep, detailed, resolving. It never feels bloated or overpowering, which is so impressive because it still has phenomenal impact and range. The control that JVC was able to create in the low frequencies is a work of art. I cannot imagine finding better bass in a closed headphone, as I prefer the lows of the DX to even the Sony R10, and by a large margin at that. The only competition would be from the Audio Technica L3000 which I have not yet heard.

~~~

While this heaphone is not neutral in any sense and exhibits a presentation that, for some, would take quite some time to get used to, I adore it. Every genre sounds superior to my Denon. It seemingly finds the artistic nuance in every song and brings it forth in a way that makes me smile every time I pop in a new cd. It is nice to be able to listen to music in an extremely critical and observational sense, but what the DX1000 does for me is make music fun again. At a certain point I was totally lost in trying to find exceptional analytical quality in my headphone selection. That is not what got me interested in headphones in the first place. The JVC brings me back to the joy that I had the first time I put on my AKG K81DJ last fall.


----------



## NFF

thanks for finding it aura.


----------



## Zensou




----------



## newt111

NFF: who was in your last avatar? freaked me out every time I saw it...


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


NFF: who was in your last avatar? freaked me out every time I saw it...


my favorite musican devin townsend. a canadian metal/prog/popish/ambient/electronic/soft artist. 









i will be going back to an avitar of him later i just thought this one was funny.


----------



## newt111

he really looks (looked) like that? mad props on the hair, I've heard a little bit of the music from you...what is the *one* album I should get to convert me?

mind you I like all types of music, from 80s crap to death metal, so don't feel the need to go easy on me in your recommendation..tell me what's really the best

edit:he does ambient? which album is that?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


he really looks (looked) like that? mad props on the hair, I've heard a little bit of the music from you...what is the *one* album I should get to convert me?

mind you I like all types of music, from 80s crap to death metal, so don't feel the need to go easy on me in your recommendation..tell me what's really the best

edit:he does ambient? which album is that?


terria! or ocean machine.... or infinity.... or city..... or alien.... or ziltoid the omniscient.... or KI..... uh yea take your pic.... but terria for sure.



















this is what he currently looks like


----------



## newt111

here's another Canadian god
http://www.overclock.net/6189296-post9356.html


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


here's another Canadian god
http://www.overclock.net/6189296-post9356.html


yea great drum and bass or whatever it is.... what about akufen? also canadian great microsampels

but yea dev's the best at what he dose.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


akufen?


what's this?


----------



## NFF

canadian minimal house. look up"deck the house" on youtube


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I'm either buying a lower-end Stax, using the money for plane tickets to CanJam, or just for saving and sticking with K81. My speakers are going to see a ton of use this summer.

Just felt like taking pics with out pads so the mesh would be easier to see. They'll come with bowls.


Umm, damn right you're coming to CanJam. Definitely hit me up if you decide to come out. If you do will it be your first time traveling to Cali?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Umm, damn right you're coming to CanJam. Definitely hit me up if you decide to come out. If you do will it be your first time traveling to Cali?


Will do, as of right now it looks like I'll be staying in the hotel, rooming with my friend Jim from HF and HC. Phospholipid (Jon) is supposed to be going to CJ as well, maybe we can pull together an OCN group during the events on Saturday.

Never been to Cali, really have no idea what to expect.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Will do, as of right now it looks like I'll be staying in the hotel, rooming with my friend Jim from HF and HC. Phospholipid (Jon) is supposed to be going to CJ as well, maybe we can pull together an OCN group during the events on Saturday.

Never been to Cali, really have no idea what to expect.


Lots of sun and lots of beautiful women. I'm a fan of both tbqh







.


----------



## thecool85

If one were to check the head-fi fs forum under the headphone section, one might find a particular pair of sennheiser cans for sale that might wish to be possessed by an ocnhc member. Just throwing that out there







.


----------



## Aura

Son of a crap, I got dibs on an HD600 this afternoon. Otherwise I'd be on that faster than a ethiopian watching a donut roll down a hill.

(apologies for the grossly-politically-incorrect simile)


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Son of a crap, I got dibs on an HD600 this afternoon. Otherwise I'd be on that faster than a ethiopian watching a donut roll down a hill.

(apologies for the grossly-politically-incorrect simile)


rofl


----------



## Ionimplant

Faux cus pleez


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ionimplant*


Faux cus pleez


um what?


----------



## soloz2

Awesome budget setup:

source: Oppo DV-980H
amp: av123 x-head

that's all I've got to say... for the price simply great. threw on Nora Jones and listened through a pair of SR-80's here for some mods. it doesn't get much better for an extreme budget home rig.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Awesome budget setup:

source: Oppo DV-980H
amp: av123 x-head

that's all I've got to say... for the price simply great. threw on Nora Jones and listened through a pair of SR-80's here for some mods. it doesn't get much better for an extreme budget home rig.


Is there any review on the x-head? I can't seem to find one. And their site only offers one picture, would really like to see more.


----------



## soloz2

not really... there was a foobar with rev. 1 that caused most units to hum and some had a channel imbalance. I had a review sample, as did a few others but due to the fiasco that wasn't caught until they were in the wild no reviews ever happened (that i'm aware of) av123 recalled the units and redesigned the pcb. The current models are all rev. 2 and do not suffer from the same problems. They are quite good. A little noisy for low impedance cans like Grados, but other than that quite good and I don't think you can get anything better for the price.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


not really... there was a foobar with rev. 1 that caused most units to hum and some had a channel imbalance. I had a review sample, as did a few others but due to the fiasco that wasn't caught until they were in the wild no reviews ever happened (that i'm aware of) av123 recalled the units and redesigned the pcb. The current models are all rev. 2 and do not suffer from the same problems. They are quite good. A little noisy for low impedance cans like Grados, but other than that quite good and I don't think you can get anything better for the price.



i will have to look into this amp.. sounds interesting.

hmmm looks like they are selling one open box for 120 would be nice...

----------------
Now playing: Antonio Vivaldi - [The Four Seasons and other favorite concertos #06] Concerto no 2 in G minor - Summer - 3.Presto [foobar2000 v0.9.6.2]
via FoxyTunes


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


i will have to look into this amp.. sounds interesting.

hmmm looks like they are selling one open box for 120 would be nice...

----------------
Now playing: Antonio Vivaldi - [The Four Seasons and other favorite concertos #06] Concerto no 2 in G minor - Summer - 3.Presto [foobar2000 v0.9.6.2]
via FoxyTunes


make sure it's the new version, if it is that's a steal. (not quite as good a deal as I got... but I got mine only after spending quite a bit more $$$)

oh, and you might be able to get 10% off too if you haven't ordered from them before. send me a PM for info


----------



## NFF

yea would be nice but i cant afford to spend any more money. i'v got a LDM+ on the way so ill have to wait a long time before i upgrade. oh yea and jobs are good too.


----------



## soloz2

yes, jobs are good... as are quarterly incentives









the combo is sounding even better now... the cans went under the knife earlier today


----------



## soloz2

alright, I just switched to my 'budget' 'burn-in' rig to my mainsay setup.

Source: modded Music Hall CD25
Amp: maxed Millet Hybrid MOSFET Max
Cans: Grado SR80 with Cardas recable and upgraded metal screens.

the Oppo/x-head has nothing on this... just can't recreate the textures and detail the MH/Max can. But then again, for the price the oppo-x-head is still stupid good!


----------



## NFF

nice damn i wish i could go to some meets to try some difrent stuff out... but theres never anything near my area.


----------



## Aura

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...9/#post5673978

Lmk if interested, OCNHC members get priority.


----------



## NFF

nice. wish i could.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/fs...9/#post5673978

Lmk if interested, OCNHC members get priority.


let me guess... you bought those Stax you were eying up...

I just won Photoshop CS4 Extended for $150 on ebay


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just won Photoshop CS4 Extended for $150 on ebay










Not bad, though personally I'm gona stick to GIMP and save my money for things like headphones. I still need a better amp, it's getting annoying charging this FiiO E5 all the time... (can't charge while using, otherwise you get a buzzing noise)


----------



## H3||scr3am

uhoh... I found another Havana on Audiogon, brace for wallet impact :S


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


alright, I just switched to my 'budget' 'burn-in' rig to my mainsay setup.

Source: modded Music Hall CD25
Amp: maxed Millet Hybrid MOSFET Max
Cans: Grado SR80 with Cardas recable and upgraded metal screens.

the Oppo/x-head has nothing on this... just can't recreate the textures and detail the MH/Max can. But then again, for the price the oppo-x-head is still stupid good!


SACD lover is selling Millet MOSFET Max(265$) and Millet Mini-Max(285$). Would you say thats a good price?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


SACD lover is selling Millet MOSFET Max(265$) and Millet Mini-Max(285$). Would you say thats a good price?


Yes, aslong as they are of good build quality, my Millet Max cost nearly double that, but thats with a bunch of extra,s and a great build quality, plus the extra thanks to Soloz







and shipping and duties lol... etc,etc.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


SACD lover is selling Millet MOSFET Max(265$) and Millet Mini-Max(285$). Would you say thats a good price?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Yes, as long as they are of good build quality, my Millet Max cost nearly double that, but thats with a bunch of extra,s and a great build quality, plus the extra thanks to Soloz







and shipping and duties lol... etc,etc.


Yes, it's a good deal. Sounds like he's basically selling them for the price of parts alone for the basic builds. I don't think he said what parts are used, so it likely is a basic build and not boutique.

the miniMax has a better power supply section and I can't remember if it has the new muting circuit or not, but depending on BJC's used it may be the better amp. There's an updated version of the Max coming out with the new PS and muting relay and space to add a Bantam DAC.

just for reference Hellscream's Max had near double those prices in parts... and mine, I added it up once, but with the enclosure, hardware, source selection and USB DAC tha I put in the case I made it pas the 4th digit...


----------



## H3||scr3am

mine is yet to get a PSU (Torodial) , new power cable, and some more internal goodies







(new hi-Fi fuses)


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey guys,

I want a pair of closed headphones for Outdoor/Bus/Train use.
I don't want them to be overly pricey or bulky, preferably under $100 USD (Or close to) if possible.

The Headphones I am looking at are:
- Sennheiser HD 215's, HD 205's, HD 201's (If the cheaper ones are Good for the price I'd rather go with those, I just want a really good pair, not supreme sound for my first pair.)

Want:
- Near $100 USD (<$150 AUD)
- Closed
- Easily Driven (I have an iPod Nano and a Fiio E5)
- >2m single cable with 3.5mm End (With 3.5mm to 6.5mm Adapter)
- Single headband (Nothing fancy like the Audio Technica ATH-AD's)
- Sound Attenuation (I don't want to hear others, they don't want to hear me)

Use:
- For around house but mainly a pair I can take out with me when I'm in the city/shops/etc...
- Public Transport
- A pair that can sit around my neck, so nothing ridiculously huge.

What could you recommend I look for, Thank you.
- R34P3R

:: EDIT ::
After a quick re-think, reading some more reviews, and a serious think about my Budget. (And how much I've spent recently)

- I've decided to go with a pair of HD 205's.
- So, besides all the reviews I've read, anyone have anything to add? (Sound: Bass, Mid, High & Comfort)


----------



## NFF

uh have you looked into the IEM market? you can get quite good ones for that price and they atenuate sound and they dont leak.. easy to drive also. unless you get the er4's that are 100 ohm. but i think their out of yoru price range.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Hey guys,

I want a pair of closed headphones for Outdoor/Bus/Train use.
I don't want them to be overly pricey or bulky, preferably under $100 USD (Or close to) if possible.

The Headphones I am looking at are:
- Sennheiser HD 215's, HD 205's, HD 201's (If the cheaper ones are Good for the price I'd rather go with those, I just want a really good pair, not supreme sound for my first pair.)

Want:
- Near $100 USD (<$150 AUD)
- Closed
- Easily Driven (I have an iPod Nano and a Fiio E5)
- >2m single cable with 3.5mm End (With 3.5mm to 6.5mm Adapter)
- Single headband (Nothing fancy like the Audio Technica ATH-AD's)
- Sound Attenuation (I don't want to hear others, they don't want to hear me)

Use:
- For around house but mainly a pair I can take out with me when I'm in the city/shops/etc...
- Public Transport
- A pair that can sit around my neck, so nothing ridiculously huge.

What could you recommend I look for, Thank you.
- R34P3R

:: EDIT ::
After a quick re-think, reading some more reviews, and a serious think about my Budget. (And how much I've spent recently)

- I've decided to go with a pair of HD 205's.
- So, besides all the reviews I've read, anyone have anything to add? (Sound: Bass, Mid, High & Comfort)


maybe think aobut some used A500/700s.. great headphones for the price.


----------



## Niko-Time

I'm selling my klipsch images when they get back from RMA, need the money...any recommendations on some cheap IEMs/earbuds? Been out the game for a while, how are yuin doing?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I'm selling my klipsch images when they get back from RMA, need the money...any recommendations on some cheap IEMs/earbuds? Been out the game for a while, how are yuin doing?


I really want to hear some Yuins ... I've heard really good things about them from folks I trust ...


----------



## Niko-Time

The YK2's were good when I had them (while back, sold them/lost them probably...), they released anything new since then?


----------



## NFF

the uk3's is the only thing i can think off thats newer than the pk2's


----------



## brain_stew

You can add me to the list just got some Sennheiser HD555s and they're so damn beautiful. Got an X-Fi Xtreme Gamer on the way as well to make the most out of them.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


uhoh... I found another Havana on Audiogon, brace for wallet impact :S


Haha, I saw that and thought the same thing. I'm thinking I need to go cheaper though for the time being, but it hasn't stopped my fingers from opening up firefox and going to audiogon to see if it's still available







. The emu-0404 I have will be going back to my friend at the end of the week so I really need to make a source decision soon. I'm terribly indecisive when it comes to stuff like this.

Oh and my hd580s sold so its just the k501s and the jvcs for now. In other news, I have a beautiful blue kicas caliente on my desk that has about 2 hours on it atm. Initial impressions are that she sounds as good as she looks.

That's all you get for now though







. I'll do an actual review once I've listened some more.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Haha, I saw that and thought the same thing. I'm thinking I need to go cheaper though for the time being, but it hasn't stopped my fingers from opening up firefox and going to audiogon to see if it's still available







. The emu-0404 I have will be going back to my friend at the end of the week so I really need to make a source decision soon. I'm terribly indecisive when it comes to stuff like this.


Parasound D/AC 1100/1600, Sonic Frontiers TransDAC....


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Parasound D/AC 1100/1600, Sonic Frontiers TransDAC....











I was perusing agon/head-fi/ebay for a deal all morning, and the leading contenders around the amount I want to spend are a ci audio vda-1 vac-1 combo for $300 shipped and a scott nixon tube dac + 3xac psu combo for $350 shipped.

They both strike me as remarkable deals given their condition. I've sent pms to both sellers but I'm still looking in the mean time. I'm terribly impatient and I'd like to have something here by the time the emu has to go.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I'm terribly impatient and I'd like to have something here by the time the emu has to go.


I know the feeling







. That sort of scratches out my recommendation on the more vintage dac's, but I still highly recommend them given that they were built on a level comparable to today's multi-thousand dollar DAC's.

My Parasound eats Benchmark DAC1's for breakfast.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I know the feeling







. That sort of scratches out my recommendation on the more vintage dac's, but I still highly recommend them given that they were built on a level comparable to today's multi-thousand dollar DAC's.

My Parasound eats Benchmark DAC1's for breakfast.


I've heard/read nothing but good things about the parasound units. I've also read that they've been bought for as low as $250 so I'll definitely be on the lookout for one.

I stumbled across head-case.org for the first time to day and I lmao at the automatic pm I got from Grawk upon registering. I'm sure it would turn some people off, but it just made me say to myself "Man, this place is ****ing awesome."


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


I've heard/read nothing but good things about the parasound units. I've also read that they've been bought for as low as $250 so I'll definitely be on the lookout for one.

I stumbled across head-case.org for the first time to day and I lmao at the automatic pm I got from Grawk upon registering. I'm sure it would turn some people off, but it just made me say to myself "Man, this place is ****ing awesome."


Excellent







. I know you've been through Dan's (Grawk's) pm, but please do tread carefully. I'd hate to see another OCNHC member get blindsided simply for miscommunication. HC is a great resource with some really great people, but I know firsthand how different it can actually be from what you're expecting. I was lucky to survive my first day of posting on there, and quickly learned that you do need to get involved to really get the most out of it. Chat is a great place to start







.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Excellent







. I know you've been through Dan's (Grawk's) pm, but please do tread carefully. I'd hate to see another OCNHC member get blindsided simply for miscommunication. HC is a great resource with some really great people, but I know firsthand how different it can actually be from what you're expecting. I was lucky to survive my first day of posting on there, and quickly learned that you do need to get involved to really get the most out of it. Chat is a great place to start







.


Sage advice. I appreciate the heads up







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


uhoh... I found another Havana on Audiogon, brace for wallet impact :S


muhuhuh
*hops in the car*


----------



## OpTicaL

HD555 and below should be off the list of audiophile grade headphones as with many of the ATH headphones I see on the list.

*According to the SennheriserUSA website audiophile grade starts at HD595.*

*edit*

Honestly, I think the HD595 is bordline audiophile grade headphones already, I personally think it should start with the HD600 since the HD800's are out.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


HD555 and below should be off the list of audiophile grade headphones as with many of the ATH headphones I see on the list.

*According to the SennheriserUSA website audiophile grade starts at HD595.*

*edit*

Honestly, I think the HD595 is bordline audiophile grade headphones already, I personally think it should start with the HD600 since the HD800's are out.


well as it stands right now, they just have it orgranized into gaming and audiophile, and the gaming section is stuff for like siberias and turtle beach stuff.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


well as it stands right now, they just have it orgranized into gaming and audiophile, and the gaming section is stuff for like siberias and turtle beach stuff.


I think it's misleading for people here to think they're getting "audiophile grade" headphone, like the HD555. My eyes turn red when I see HD201 and HD280 listed as audiophile grade headphones. The word Audiophile has no meaning if we allow any level of headphones to be listed.

I personally don't consider my HD595 and ATH-A900 to be audiophile grade.

I believe _Audiophile_ should be reserved for a certain grade of headphones.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I think it's misleading for people here to think they're getting "audiophile grade" headphone, like the HD555. My eyes turn red when I see HD201 and HD280 listed as audiophile grade headphones. The word Audiophile has no meaning if we allow any level of headphones to be listed.

I personally don't consider my HD595 and ATH-A900 to be audiophile grade.

I believe _Audiophile_ should be reserved for a certain grade of headphones.


im a noob as far as audiophile goes...
but my small thought is that it isnt quite that level...if you just have a sound card and some headphones...

the people with elaborate setups...still using radiotubes and the like, with amps, etc etc...those people have truly audiophile grade sound...

..and i envy them


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Haha, I saw that and thought the same thing. I'm thinking I need to go cheaper though for the time being, but it hasn't stopped my fingers from opening up firefox and going to audiogon to see if it's still available







. The emu-0404 I have will be going back to my friend at the end of the week so I really need to make a source decision soon. I'm terribly indecisive when it comes to stuff like this.

Oh and my hd580s sold so its just the k501s and the jvcs for now. In other news, I have a beautiful blue kicas caliente on my desk that has about 2 hours on it atm. Initial impressions are that she sounds as good as she looks.

That's all you get for now though







. I'll do an actual review once I've listened some more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


muhuhuh
*hops in the car*


Sorry, to let you down







but when I found it it was 0/24

I look today, and sale is pending, and I haven't even gotten a reply about shipping to Canada...







So I don't think it's going to land in my hands, why oh why, did I miss out on my first golden opportunity @ a Havana... But I WILL get one Schubie lol and you can come over and admire/listen to it









PS, if anyone finds one/sees one for sale PM me







I really want one


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I think it's misleading for people here to think they're getting "audiophile grade" headphone, like the HD555. My eyes turn red when I see HD201 and HD280 listed as audiophile grade headphones. The word Audiophile has no meaning if we allow any level of headphones to be listed.

I personally don't consider my HD595 and ATH-A900 to be audiophile grade.

I believe _Audiophile_ should be reserved for a certain grade of headphones.



no one has claimed that everyone here has 'audiophile grade headphones' in fact very few people do have great headphones. The whole premise of the club was to encourage people to spend their money wisely. Get a real pair of cans instead of 'gaming' cans and to get a pair of Senns or Beyers instead of blowing money on bose. In this I think we have accomplished much.

It's all about the enjoyment of music and getting that 'live performance' experience.


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


no one has claimed that everyone here has 'audiophile grade headphones' in fact very few people do have great headphones. The whole premise of the club was to encourage people to spend their money wisely. Get a real pair of cans instead of 'gaming' cans and to get a pair of Senns or Beyers instead of blowing money on bose. In this I think we have accomplished much.

It's all about the enjoyment of music and getting that 'live performance' experience.


indeed. i doubt even my prolines would be concidered "high end"

but anyways i just did something that i should of done a long time ago.... it has improved my audio quality quite a bit... guess what it was? well i am going to tell you anyways... i updated my dx's drivers. and i can say its opened up quite a bit. so yea that was one of those "DOI" moments.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I personally think it should start with the HD600 since the HD800's are out.


Wait, something new came out, so something older got worse?

Geeze, I guess my 9800GT must be considered low end by now...


----------



## NFF

hey redmist how is that HDAV doing ya?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


hey redmist how is that HDAV doing ya?


Amazing, much better than my old X-Fi Xtrememusic.


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


I believe _Audiophile_ should be reserved for a certain grade of headphones.


I disagree Audiophile as defined by Webster is

Main Entry: auÂ·dioÂ·phile 
Pronunciation: \\ˈȯ-dē-ō-ˌfī(-ə)l\\ 
Function: noun 
Date: 1951 
: a person who is _enthusiastic_ about high-fidelity sound reproduction

it just means you like your audio not that you have crazy amounts of cash to spend on it


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I disagree Audiophile as defined by Webster is

Main Entry: auÂ·dioÂ·phile 
Pronunciation: \\ˈȯ-dē-ō-ˌfī(-ə)l\\ 
Function: noun 
Date: 1951 
: a person who is _enthusiastic_ about high-fidelity sound reproduction

it just means you like your audio not that you have crazy amounts of cash to spend on it










QFT


----------



## rush340

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I disagree Audiophile as defined by Webster is

Main Entry: auÂ·dioÂ·phile 
Pronunciation: \\ˈȯ-dē-ō-ˌfī(-ə)l\\ 
Function: noun 
Date: 1951 
: a person who is _enthusiastic_ about high-fidelity sound reproduction

it just means you like your audio not that you have crazy amounts of cash to spend on it










Exactly.

There's definitely a little bit of elitism in the audiophile community, but most are very welcoming no matter what gear you have.


----------



## NFF

heh indeed


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Hey guys,

I want a pair of closed headphones for Outdoor/Bus/Train use.
I don't want them to be overly pricey or bulky, preferably under $100 USD (Or close to) if possible.

The Headphones I am looking at are:
- Sennheiser HD 215's, HD 205's, HD 201's (If the cheaper ones are Good for the price I'd rather go with those, I just want a really good pair, not supreme sound for my first pair.)

Want:
- Near $100 USD (<$150 AUD)
- Closed
- Easily Driven (I have an iPod Nano and a Fiio E5)
- >2m single cable with 3.5mm End (With 3.5mm to 6.5mm Adapter)
- Single headband (Nothing fancy like the Audio Technica ATH-AD's)
- Sound Attenuation (I don't want to hear others, they don't want to hear me)

Use:
- For around house but mainly a pair I can take out with me when I'm in the city/shops/etc...
- Public Transport
- A pair that can sit around my neck, so nothing ridiculously huge.

What could you recommend I look for, Thank you.
- R34P3R

:: EDIT ::
After a quick re-think, reading some more reviews, and a serious think about my Budget. (And how much I've spent recently)

- I've decided to go with a pair of HD 205's.
- So, besides all the reviews I've read, anyone have anything to add? (Sound: Bass, Mid, High & Comfort)



Hmm only thing I can think of is the AKG K81DJ. Here's a link to Amazon They're extremely portable and sit on the ear, so they'd have decent noise reduction.


----------



## rush340

By the way, my Little Dot I+ came in a couple weeks ago, and it sounds great! I'm extremely happy with the way it drives my SR80's.



















I just put in an order with Mouser for parts to build an RA1 clone. It was a bit expensive (~$60) for an amp based on a 50 cent chip (and I didn't even buy an enclosure), but that was mostly because of things like the 5uf caps, ALPS "blue velvet" pot, as well as ordering a few extra parts. I probably could have done it for ~$30 with standard quality components. Besides, the real RA1 with cheaper parts sells for $350. I'm way excited to put it together; I'll be making a wood enclosure and wiring it p2p.


----------



## Orcin

Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)










Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


----------



## Niko-Time

Nice setup you have going there, very nice aesthetically as well.


----------



## un4rmed

Could you add me to the club?

Headphones:
Sennheiser HD600
Grado SR225

Amp:
Fiio e5 :\\


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)










Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


you forgot to mention Woo's headphone stand


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?


Get a Havana and maybe we can talk







.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)

Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


s1rrah embarrassed? I think not









If you know Joel, you're family already


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)

Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


are the d2k's markl moded also?

----------------
Listening to: Mozart - 46 Symphonies [Arigoni 10CD FLAC] - [Mozart - 46 Symphonies - CD1 #06] Presto, Symphony No. 4 in D, K19 [foobar2000 v0.9.6.2]
via FoxyTunes


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


By the way, my Little Dot I+ came in a couple weeks ago, and it sounds great! I'm extremely happy with the way it drives my SR80's.



















I just put in an order with Mouser for parts to build an RA1 clone. It was a bit expensive (~$60) for an amp based on a 50 cent chip (and I didn't even buy an enclosure), but that was mostly because of things like the 5uf caps, ALPS "blue velvet" pot, as well as ordering a few extra parts. I probably could have done it for ~$30 with standard quality components. Besides, the real RA1 with cheaper parts sells for $350. I'm way excited to put it together; I'll be making a wood enclosure and wiring it p2p.


sexy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)










Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


yes that will get you in but I charge an amp per membership























very nice setup


----------



## Orcin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


are the d2k's markl moded also?



No, I have not heard the mod. I'd love to hear it sometime to know which is better for my taste. I'm pretty happy with the way they sound, but there are always different headphones to explore and enjoy.

And yes, that's a Woo stand... new version with the curved headphone rest at the top as opposed to the pole that they used to offer.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


If you know Joel, you're family already










Thank you! Yes, I am sure Joel will be by soon to either confirm or disown me.


----------



## Aura

Hey there Orcin, I recognize you from HF







.

Welcome to what I consider one of the better well-kept secrets in the headphone world. We're neither Head-Fi nor Head-Case; this is just the little hang-out where everyone knows each other and discussion is genuine. Metaphorically speaking, if HF is a mass conference, and HC is a local bar, then OCNHC is a local coffee shop. We're not quite as "expressive" as the nuts on 'Case, but we also don't get in bar fights and go on binge drinking (well, most of the time we don't







).

Welcome to OCN and OCNHC.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Hey there Orcin, I recognize you from HF







.

Welcome to what I consider one of the better well-kept secrets in the headphone world. We're neither Head-Fi nor Head-Case; this is just the little hang-out where everyone knows each other and discussion is genuine. Metaphorically speaking, if HF is a mass conference, and HC is a local bar, then OCNHC is a local coffee shop. We're not quite as "expressive" as the nuts on 'Case, but we also don't get in bar fights and go on binge drinking (well, most of the time we don't







).

Welcome to OCN and OCNHC.


What a commendably accurate description of this club, Brian. I think I shall honor it with a nice bout of binge drinking







.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Hey there Orcin, I recognize you from HF







.


Hi Aura, thanks for the welcome. Yes, if I recall correctly, you sent that gorgeous modded pair of Denons to our Houston meet last fall?

I will be checking this thread daily. Some great stuff here!. I have browsed this thread several times... either when Joel posted something exciting and linked it for me or when Gollie went on one of his famous spending sprees (speaking of binges).

I am going on vacation next week, and I will be visiting my family in Robinson, Illinois. It's about an hour east of Effingham. I grew up there, lived in Champaign for a while, and I graduated from Illinois State. So I am very familiar with your neck of the woods. I really wanted to go to Champaign for the Central Illinois meet, but I couldn't work that out.

We'll be doing another Houston meet this fall... feel free to send yourself this time!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi there! Is this rig good enough to get me in the club?

Denon D-2000 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Sennheiser HD-600 with Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3
Woo Audio WA6SE with Sophia Princess rectifier
Grover SC interconnects
MHDT Paradisea+ DAC
sourced by:
Sony SCD-CE595 SACD/CD via optical, and
FLAC from new pc (the point of joining up here)










Hi, s1rrah! I posted a "hello" thread in the newbie forum. I hope I don't embarrass you too much... kind of like when your little brother shows up and wants to hang around your friends.







Thanks for introducing me to this place. Great site!


Right on Ken! (oops, I mean "Orcin") ... glad you finally popped your OCN cherry.

(to the uninitiated ... Ken is the sole financier behind making the last Houston Head-fi meet possible ... though the idea came to the both of us in some way distant Head-fi PM's ... we've both been losing money to this affliction at about the same hysterical pace over the past year ... specially since I just got my Raptor in the mail!)

The kids around here are pretty accepting (though they will remind you that your an old fart like me) ... but then again ... that's sort of fun in a way.

Your setup looks divine, friend. Your as visually particular as myself and I'm a designer by trade ... slight OCD is a good thing!

Anyway. Glad you showed up. Best. .joel


----------



## s1rrah

Got the Raptor in today ...

Currently putting it through it's paces with a tube set recommended by a friend on Head-fi:

...










...

So far so good. Impressed.

I'll be writing up a detailed HP100 vs. Raptor thread later but for now I'll just say that they are close competitors ... equals maybe ... with some extra liquid/creaminess coming through with the Raptor ... and likely just a bit more pronounced and deep bass with the RS amp. But I've only been listening for an hour and so ... you know.









(and maybe it's just the rubber tube dampeners, but the Raptor's tubes have a slight smell about them! Not bad like electronics burning ... just a "hot" smell, like an iron heating up before you press a shirt. Hope that's normal)


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Hi Aura, thanks for the welcome. Yes, if I recall correctly, you sent that gorgeous modded pair of Denons to our Houston meet last fall?

I will be checking this thread daily. Some great stuff here!. I have browsed this thread several times... either when Joel posted something exciting and linked it for me or when Gollie went on one of his famous spending sprees (speaking of binges).

I am going on vacation next week, and I will be visiting my family in Robinson, Illinois. It's about an hour east of Effingham. I grew up there, lived in Champaign for a while, and I graduated from Illinois State. So I am very familiar with your neck of the woods. I really wanted to go to Champaign for the Central Illinois meet, but I couldn't work that out.

We'll be doing another Houston meet this fall... feel free to send yourself this time!










Heh, yeah that was me who sent the Denon.

Haven't heard of Robinson, but I have been past Effingham a few times. Springfield is generally about as far south as I get in Illinois unless my father and I are driving to St. Louis for a Cubs/Cards game. Been to Champaign plenty of times of course, and I've got a load of friends at ISU along with some family in Bloomington as well.

Hopefully we'll do another Champaign meet; the venue was just fantastic. Probably as ideal a listening environment I'm likely to ever experience for a meet.

Flirted with the idea of visiting Joel before, who knows, maybe this fall I'll really commit to it. Probably moreso if I can't get the cash together right now for CanJam.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Got the Raptor in today ...

(and maybe it's just the rubber tube dampeners, but the Raptor's tubes have a slight smell about them! Not bad like electronics burning ... just a "hot" smell, like an iron heating up before you press a shirt. Hope that's normal)











Yeah, it could be the dampeners. 5687's get hot as hell, and the Raptor in particular is one real scorcher. I have experienced the same smell before; I powered up my Moth after a few weeks of non-use and the 2A3's smelled like that for about 30 seconds. Just confirmed that I ought to get a slow heating rectifier one of these days...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Yeah, it could be the dampeners. 5687's get hot as hell, and the Raptor in particular is one real scorcher. I have experienced the same smell before; I powered up my Moth after a few weeks of non-use and the 2A3's smelled like that for about 30 seconds. Just confirmed that I ought to get a slow heating rectifier one of these days...


After burning/playing for a couple hours ... the ambient smells aren't nearly as perceptible ...

But if I hover over the two front tubes ... putting my shnoz over them and all ... that same "hot" smell is evident. Really ... it's *just* like an iron heating up. That's what it smells like and all. And yes ... those 5687 tubes are quite near too hot to touch ...

...










...

Anyway ...

I'm very much liking the RaySam amp. I can already tell I'm going to have about three months of tube rolling/testing in store before settling on a win ... but that could be fun.

The Raptor, as I've read before, is a very solid-state sounding tube amp in regards to detail and low level resolution.

But then it's far more "liquid" and "smooth" and "wet" sounding than my HP100 Stello amp ... (though, in the strictest of approximations, the Stello might be a tad bit better in sheer detail .. but at the same time, not as good in sound stage, bass and high frequency image) ...

Really .. more later and as I get the time to properly review both amps and author a review ...

The solid state Stello HP100 is a damn impressive bit of gear. A direct competitor when set next to the RSA Raptor for sure ... only lacking the Raptors ability to tube roll and thereby tailor the sound. And also, quite noticeably lacking the Raptor's smooth and tube induced loveliness ...

Currently wading into a great Trans Am album ... "You Can Always Get What You Want" ... a prophetic title or not ... it still is sounding quite rich.










More later ...


----------



## Orcin

Wow, that Raptor looks very sweet! I love RSA amps for the design and appearance. If the Raptor stays around long enough, I will be very interested in doing a Raptor/WA6SE comparison. I am particularly curious about this comparison with my D2000's because the Raptor is OTL vs. the Woo's transformer-coupled design.

Of course, you have the same "low impedance issue" with your GS1000's, which I believe are 32 ohm. And you obviously don't see a problem so far. But the D2000's are 25 ohm and below the minimum spec of 32 ohm for the Raptor.

In theory, your solid-state HP100 will be better with extreme low impedance phones. In theory, a tube amp with high quality transformers will be a better match than an OTL amp for a 25 ohm phone. In practice, everything is colored and maybe the color of the Raptor is more pleasing than the WA6SE color.

Using the HP100 as a baseline (being ss and not subject to the issue), it would be interesting to see the difference, if any, between the two tube amp designs when both amps are of very high quality.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


In theory, your solid-state HP100 will be better with extreme low impedance phones. In theory, a tube amp with high quality transformers will be a better match than an OTL amp for a 25 ohm phone. In practice, everything is colored and maybe the color of the Raptor is more pleasing than the WA6SE color.


Very important point to note







.

I'm a trannie-coupled guy for the time being; the coloration I get from my Electraprint iron is really something special imo. If I were going to look into any OTL amp, it would probably be the Zana Deux exclusively. Craig-fanboyism aside, it's probably the best OTL for low-impedance headphones in production right now. While I'm not a huge fan of the output 6C33C tubes that Craig uses, apparently it's unique in its flexibility to handle that low impedance, while still capable of a decent amount of power for high-efficiency speakers (8wpc on EC's new ZDT for example). I guess I can't fault Craig's implementation, but it just doesn't sound as engaging as transformer-coupled :/. Combine that with the lack of speaker posts, and it does not take the cake for me.

Maybe someday I'll have a boatload of cash and settle for the ZD as a preamp in tandem with my main amp







.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey Guys.
Here I am again, some deals fell through/I decided against/I was outbid etc...
So I'm still looking for a pair of headphones.

Some help would be great, I'm too undecided/inexperienced.

Could you please riff a list off of the top 5 closed headphones for under $110 USD ($150 AUD)

Uses/Wants:
- I want them for going out/public transport. (Sound Retention/Isolation)
- I would like a pair with only 1 cord. (>2m)
- Can be slung around my neck. (No fancy headband like Audio Technica "wings")
- Good-to-better Bass, without drowning out Mid and High's.
- I listen to Electronica/Rock/Alternative/Metal (And _*ALL*_ it's derivatives)
- I'd rather not have IEM

Some models I was looking at were Sennheiser HD205/HD215. (Maybe HD212Pro If I decide to deal with dual-cord)

Thank you.
- R34P3R


----------



## H3||scr3am

some other options to look at:

ATH - A500s
ATH - A700s
Beyer - DT770 Pro 80's used, possibly (older model)

check head-fi/audiogon/ebay


----------



## H3||scr3am

Delete: double post, server issues...


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Delete: double post, server issues...


no kidding! ocn still isent working for me! i can only get on through a proxy...... uh yea headpones... um still havent gotten my cable frome quables yet. hopefully today,


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


some other options to look at:

ATH - A500s
ATH - A700s
Beyer - DT770 Pro 80's used, possibly (older model)

check head-fi/audiogon/ebay


Thanks, but I said no Audio Technica's. (I have the AD700's, headband is excellent, but not for on the move.)

Also the Beyer's are quite expensive and high impedance @ 250ohm (Can't find any used 80ohms.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## H3||scr3am

nope, but I'd say keep looking for the DT 770 pro 80s... great cans, meet all ur requirements. (good isolation, really GOOD BASS, compy, and cheap *ish) (I got mine for $125 USD + S/h used)


----------



## Knoxis

got my hd650 today







add me ^^


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


got my hd650 today







add me ^^


have you tried them yet?(given i dont think you have an amp if i remember correctly so i wont expect much)


----------



## Orcin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Hey Guys.
Here I am again, some deals fell through/I decided against/I was outbid etc...
So I'm still looking for a pair of headphones.

Some help would be great, I'm too undecided/inexperienced.

Could you please riff a list off of the top 5 closed headphones for under $110 USD ($150 AUD)


This is a little over your budget, so sorry about that, but how about...

Denon D-1001K

They won't isolate like IEM's, but they would be better than an open phone. Nice build quality and decent sound. Good for electronica/rock/alternative/metal.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


If I were going to look into any OTL amp, it would probably be the Zana Deux exclusively. Craig-fanboyism aside, it's probably the best OTL for low-impedance headphones in production right now.

(snip)

Maybe someday I'll have a boatload of cash and settle for the ZD as a preamp in tandem with my main amp







.



I haven't heard the Zana, which is probably a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
have you tried them yet?(given i dont think you have an amp if i remember correctly so i wont expect much)

yea i have been listening to them for about 6 hours now... sounds a step up from my old ATH pro700 but yea think an amp should do it more justice... but i have to say its really comfortable so far.. 10/10 for comfort..


----------



## thecool85

Someone tell me why I just dropped $430 on some Grado HF-2's







.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Someone tell me why I just dropped $430 on some Grado HF-2's







.


















wish I was not poring $$$$ into my water cooling so I could get some new cans/amp

enjoy the cans man


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jarble* 
















wish I was not poring $$$$ into my water cooling so I could get some new cans/amp

enjoy the cans man









Thanks







. No one knows what they look like just yet but we'll get to see them at Can Jam. I'm really looking forward to getting them. It's times like this that make the long hours I work sooo worth it.


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Thanks







. No one knows what they look like just yet but we'll get to see them at Can Jam. I'm really looking forward to getting them. It's times like this that make the long hours I work sooo worth it.

so true


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knoxis* 
yea i have been listening to them for about 6 hours now... sounds a step up from my old ATH pro700 but yea think an amp should do it more justice... but i have to say its really comfortable so far.. 10/10 for comfort..

****e... just placed an order for asus essence to tide me over till i can buy a proper amp... my wallet is dying. audio is expensive lol.


----------



## Aura

Congrats Julian, if I had the spare cash I'd have probably ordered as well. As it is, $429 is a tough pill to swallow for a headphone that doesn't guarantee refinement matching the reference series (RS1/2). Hopefully it's worth the additional cost over the HF-1's original price, I guess everyone will find out in LA.

HD600 arrives tomorrow, looking forward to blasting some metal, which I've found is the only genre that really shows the leanness of my speakers in the low end. Double bass rolls are a tricky little devil to match up with my preferences.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orcin* 
No, I have not heard the mod. I'd love to hear it sometime to know which is better for my taste. I'm pretty happy with the way they sound, but there are always different headphones to explore and enjoy.

And yes, that's a Woo stand... new version with the curved headphone rest at the top as opposed to the pole that they used to offer.

Thank you! Yes, I am sure Joel will be by soon to either confirm or disown me.

WOOT!

Joel must like spending your money for you. Bringing you to OCN is just makes the "hobby hole" in your wallet get even bigger!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

I found a good deal on a pair of Audio Technica ATH-A700's, as well as a good deal on a pair of the Denon AH-D1001's, so now I'll think about it, and buy one.

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know of a (Or Few) decent IEM's that can reproduce [Comfort Levels/Sound Quality/Bass] of a good pair of headphones? (Under $130 USD inc shipping)

Cheers, and thank you very much for the help so far.
Computing is one thing, but good Audio is new to me, it just makes sense, so I want to learn and acquire!
- R34P3R

P.S In case you didn't know/read, I'm Australian, so some links are useless to me. (NewEgg/Amazon etc...)


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Congrats Julian, if I had the spare cash I'd have probably ordered as well. As it is, $429 is a tough pill to swallow for a headphone that doesn't guarantee refinement matching the reference series (RS1/2). Hopefully it's worth the additional cost over the HF-1's original price, I guess everyone will find out in LA.

HD600 arrives tomorrow, looking forward to blasting some metal, which I've found is the only genre that really shows the leanness of my speakers in the low end. Double bass rolls are a tricky little devil to match up with my preferences.

Thanks, Brian







. Congrats to you on the Senns. I knew when you sold your 580s that you'd have some Senns back in your house before long.

I considered the relative value of the HF-2s when I was thinking about buying them, but Todd's 30 day money back guarantee really helped make the decision a whole lot easier. I need to buy a decent camera (iphone cam just isn't cutting it) so I can take pics for you guys at Can Jam







.


----------



## bob808

hi guys! I have a sennheiser hd650's and the asus xonar essence stx


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
WOOT!

Joel must like spending your money for you. Bringing you to OCN is just makes the "hobby hole" in your wallet get even bigger!


Amen, brother. You'll need to drop by sometime to see my rig(s). Yes, that's plural (headphone + computer).


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Orcin* 
Amen, brother. You'll need to drop by sometime to see my rig(s). Yes, that's plural (headphone + computer).









Well I was going to do an OCN club special on my soon to be for sale Stello HP100 ...

But Shelly's already PM'd me saying she'd break my kneecaps if I didn't give her first dibs.










So sorry folks ... I value my health enough to have already sold it to her.

LOL.


----------



## s1rrah

Check these sick looking Telefunken's I'm thinking about picking up:

...










...

Wicked!

The ECC82 tube is what the Raptor uses in it's single tube gain stage.

One of those would look so hot. Supposedly, the Telefunken ECC82 variants are some of the best for the Raptor ... just more expensive than similar performing Siemens tubes.

120 for the pair ... not bad as I could keep one as backup.


----------



## NFF

ooooh sexy black.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Well I was going to do an OCN club special on my soon to be for sale Stello HP100 ...

But Shelly's already PM'd me saying she'd break my kneecaps if I didn't give her first dibs.










So sorry folks ... I value my health enough to have already sold it to her.

LOL.

What on earth does Shelly need a Stello for when she's got a Woo 5 sitting beside her?

What aspects of the Raptor pushed it ahead of the Stello? Any impressions on HF?

I feel like Dan Rather today







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
What on earth does Shelly need a Stello for when she's got a Woo 5 sitting beside her?

What aspects of the Raptor pushed it ahead of the Stello? Any impressions on HF?

I feel like Dan Rather today







.

I reckon she's a collector at heart ... as am I ... I just don't have the money to collect high end headphone gear! LOL.

Also ... again, as I can sympathize with ... she's really wanting to stack it with her Stello DA100 (a sexy pairing to be sure).

BTW ... re: Raptor vs. HP100?

I'm going to be doing a full write up in a week or two but immediately? Even though the Stello HP100 seems a tad better at low level resolution (mind you, I've some tube rolling to do) ... the Raptor really has engaged me in the areas of bass frequency image, sound stage (super 3D perf!) and the general sort of silkiness it lends everything. Works fantastically with the GS1000's! So sexy sounding.

I also love the fact that it's not an overtly lush or "tubey" sounding amp ... being part solid state (in the power supply area) and pure tube amp, the Raptor is exceptionally crisp and fast but with an obvious tip of the hat towards tube warmth and the very organic sound that tubes seem to lend things.

But in the end, it's the imaging I enjoy a bit more than the Stello amp ... I get more of a sense of the room the music was recorded in ... and coming from a music production background ... this is essential for me. Some folks would prefer the slightly more articulate, slightly faster performance of the Stello and ... truth be told ... I like it too ... but the extra degree of warmth/silk in the Raptor is enough to win me over.

Only thing I've liked as much or better was the Woo 6 SE that I heard at the last Houston meet (Orcin's darling) ...

Very different animals the Woo amp and the Raptor ... but both obvious top tier contenders for their price range.

I'm also stoked that the particular OTL design of the Raptor allows it to be run for hours on end without needing to be powered down ...

Nice bit of gear.


----------



## Aura

Double post ftl.


----------



## Aura

After the time you spent yearning for it (don't even deny it, I was there







), all I can say is I'm very glad the real thing ended up meeting your expectations/hopes.

Might've said this before, but as you move up in tube amp quality/design, the more attributes they seem to share with solid state. This ultimately makes that touch of warmth much more of a factor in the sound, because tubes become capable of matching virtually everything else solid state can throw at it. Of course, this is just something thematic that I've noticed in my experiences; the Beta or one of the Dyna-series amps could add in something I've never heard. What gets really interesting is when you hear a solid state like the Luxman P-1, which has more warmth in it than some tube amps I've heard. In this case, the common design attribution flips itself 180 degrees, and you are found wondering how in the hell a solid state amp can sound so musical. Then you find out that the N. American, 120 volt version, is limited to like a dozen units and you don't have the cash for it, then it sells out within a few days and you begin to cry...

Sorry, sorta got off-topic.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
After the time you spent yearning for it (don't even deny it, I was there







), all I can say is I'm very glad the real thing ended up meeting your expectations/hopes.

Might've said this before, but as you move up in tube amp quality/design, the more attributes they seem to share with solid state. This ultimately makes that touch of warmth much more of a factor in the sound, because tubes become capable of matching virtually everything else solid state can throw at it. Of course, this is just something thematic that I've noticed in my experiences; the Beta or one of the Dyna-series amps could add in something I've never heard. What gets really interesting is when you hear a solid state like the Luxman P-1, which has more warmth in it than some tube amps I've heard. In this case, the common design attribution flips itself 180 degrees, and you are found wondering how in the hell a solid state amp can sound so musical. Then you find out that the N. American, 120 volt version, is limited to like a dozen units and you don't have the cash for it, then it sells out within a few days and you begin to cry...

Sorry, sorta got off-topic.

I don't think that was even slightly off topic.

But I do think you double posted.










I wanna hear the Luxman.


----------



## giecsar

Hello, I have a pair of Sony MDR-RF880R headphones, can I join?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I don't think that was even slightly off topic.

But I do think you double posted.










I wanna hear the Luxman.

Come to Can Jam! I hear that's where all the cool kids will be







.

In other news, my dac came in this afternoon and I've been listening to it since it got here. It was perfect timing considering the emu left my house yesterday evening. The dac is of the non oversampling variety and uses a 6922/6DJ8 tube in the buffer stage. I'm currently using an Amperex 7DJ8 that the seller included and recommended. It's certainly a good deal less analytical sounding than the emu but if it's lending any coloration to the music then it is quite subtle because I haven't been able to distinguish it so far. The presentation isn't at all relaxed and in combination with the caliente it does very well with faster paced music.

For those of you who don't know, I bought Gollie's dv 336i a few weeks back and while I've had to sell it because I can't and don't really want to keep two amps in my house atm, I won't be shipping it till tomorrow. I've been listening to both amps and let me just say that although I prefer the overall presentation of the caliente, there are things that the darkvoice just does better imho. It's not as detailed as the caliente nor is the soundstage as wide, but it provides better attack, it seems to drive my k501s more effortlessly than the Caliente, (9 on volume knob as opposed to 11 on the Caliente to get a similar volume) and the midrange, for acoustic music specifically, is more seductive and involving than the Caliente. The bass on the Caliente is more resolving, but the darkvoice has better bass thump if you take my meaning.

These are just initial impressions and, for those of you that believe in burn-in (I have too little experience to make an assessment one way or the other) the Caliente only has about 20 or so hours on it.

I'll be sure to keep you all updated as things progress and once I've had more time to listen. Who knows, I may even do a formal review when I've become more familiar with the equipment.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Come to Can Jam! I hear that's where all the cool kids will be







.

You know ...

I was on the fence towards actually going for a while ...

And then I got hit with 5 grand of IRS back taxes (my own fault) ... and then I started pining for new gear ... and then ....

I just decided to stay put.

Besides ....

If the surf was up the same day I was out on the West Coast ... I'd most likely skip the conference to go surfing ... and if my Newport Beach/San Clemente pals got wind of my being out that way, then I'd almost surely be in the water instead of in the headphones. LOL.

I love headphones, don't get me wrong ... but age old priorities would kick in I'm afraid ... and so just decided to stay at home.


----------



## .Sup

FS: Zana Deux (Price drop)
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...e-drop-423084/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
FS: Zana Deux (Price drop)
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f42/fs...e-drop-423084/

You don't know how close I am to wanting to seriously rack up some credit card debt just to demo that.

I'm actually chewing on it ...

Pray for me.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
you don't know how close i am to wanting to seriously rack up some credit card debt just to demo that.

I'm actually chewing on it ...

Pray for me.










Uh...

...

...

...

...I'll pray that you buy it.

Btw, I'm familiar with the previous owner of that Zana, Mulveling, and I can assure you he treated that amp as well as can be. You won't find that amp in better shape, at least not used. It was also used heavily as a preamp under his possession, so the headphone jack should be fresh.


----------



## soloz2

That's ok...

My wife's laptop died a couple of weeks ago.

My router got jacked up on tues so no wifi except for the neighbors, and no home phone...

The photoshop cs4 I purchased and received Wednesday was fake...

My sig rig died yesterday...

I couldn't sleep last night and was tired as hell and just not paying attention until it was too late and the officer clocked me doing 53 in a 40 on my way to work this morning...

I can't find my wall adapter for my iPhone, which is my ONLY source of Internet right now...

And to top it off the liquor cabinet is rather dry...

No headphones, sources, amps, etc for me for a looong time! :-(


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
That's ok...

My wife's laptop died a couple of weeks ago.

My router got jacked up on tues so no wifi except for the neighbors, and no home phone...

The photoshop cs4 I purchased and received Wednesday was fake...

My sig rig died yesterday...

I couldn't sleep last night and was tired as hell and just not paying attention until it was too late and the officer clocked me doing 53 in a 40 on my way to work this morning...

I can't find my wall adapter for my iPhone, which is my ONLY source of Internet right now...

And to top it off the liquor cabinet is rather dry...

No headphones, sources, amps, etc for me for a looong time! :-(









. That is quite the depressing series of events you've just described there Jacob. And an empty liquor cabinet to top it all off. You were all like







and then life was like







. Best of luck in turning everything around, man. Keep us posted.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Uh...

...

...

...

...I'll pray that you buy it.

Btw, I'm familiar with the previous owner of that Zana, Mulveling, and I can assure you he treated that amp as well as can be. You won't find that amp in better shape, at least not used. It was also used heavily as a preamp under his possession, so the headphone jack should be fresh.

I'm gonna be reasonable ... considering my current financial circumstances and what not ...

Give it three days ...

If it's still their come this Tuesday ...

Then I'm gonna see what I can do to get it.

I'm sort of on a quest for the ultimate Grado amp ... and despite how well the Raptor synch's with the GS1000's ... I can't get the banter I've heard about the Zana out of my mind.

So would love to demo them both.

I know folks say the Zana *kills* the Raptor ... but just considering relativity and diminishing returns and what not ... I can't see how it could be so much better.

...

That said ... and since I listen for 15+ hours straight most weekends (while building software/websites and what not for clients) ... I positively LOVE the OTL amp design of the Raptor as I never have to turn it off if I don't want too and it doesn't have to have a signal passing through it to stay in good shape.

But the Zana is a strong pull for sure ...

More later.


----------



## soloz2

Joel, I think you should try an aikedo. You might be suprised by the 'cheap' amp... A MOSFET max is very nice with grados as well.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Joel, I think you should try an aikedo. You might be suprised by the 'cheap' amp... A MOSFET max is very nice with grados as well.

Point taken.

The Aikedo looks very interesting.

BTW ... haven't heard back from Ray regarding the umbilical specs ...

I'm not sure ... but it seems that the umbilical is hardwired to the power supply end of the Raptor. Doesn't seem like a smart thing to do unless said amp builder wanted to lock folks in to using the stock umbilical ... but it *does* have a threaded gasket ... despite it's seeming inability to detach ... which seems to indicate it's removable.

I'll call him Monday to get the low down on it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Point taken.

The Aikedo looks very interesting.

BTW ... haven't heard back from Ray regarding the umbilical specs ...

I'm not sure ... but it seems that the umbilical is hardwired to the power supply end of the Raptor. Doesn't seem like a smart thing to do unless said amp builder wanted to lock folks in to using the stock umbilical ... but it *does* have a threaded gasket ... despite it's seeming inability to detach ... which seems to indicate it's removable.

I'll call him Monday to get the low down on it.

no hurry. I don't have a computer to order parts or track orders now anyway... And I'm moving next month. I'll have a larger office and a proper workbench


----------



## Aura

What part of your rig is botched Jacob?

Sorry about the poor string of events, hopefully the move will reset things for you







.


----------



## giecsar

Hmmm I guess not...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
What part of your rig is botched Jacob?

Sorry about the poor string of events, hopefully the move will reset things for you







.

Fuzzy video all the way through post to windows. I got into safe mode once and did a restore, but now I can't even get to windows. Thread is in the nvidia cards section because first thought was fubared card. I just don't have a second rig to help me diagnos so it's slow and frustrating. Other possibilities would be mobo and I'm going to try and see if I get clean video on a post wo harddrives. I'm not too hopeful about that though.

The good news is that my wife decided she wants a desktop instead of a laptop and where were moving in a month and a half has room for her to have a mice desk/work area. So in the future this shouldn't happen.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Fuzzy video all the way through post to windows. I got into safe mode once and did a restore, but now I can't even get to windows. Thread is in the nvidia cards section because first thought was fubared card. I just don't have a second rig to help me diagnos so it's slow and frustrating. Other possibilities would be mobo and I'm going to try and see if I get clean video on a post wo harddrives. I'm not too hopeful about that though.

The good news is that my wife decided she wants a desktop instead of a laptop and where were moving in a month and a half has room for her to have a mice desk/work area. So in the future this shouldn't happen.

It might still happen as never components have different sockets and at the end only PSU and HDD might be compatible with your older PC. Also I would buy a new case, put your old components in, wrap it as a gift for your wife and buy a new desktop for yourself.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
It might still happen as never components have different sockets and at the end only PSU and HDD might be compatible with your older PC. Also I would buy a new case, put your old components in, wrap it as a gift for your wife and buy a new desktop for yourself.

The reason I no longer have two desktops I'd because my wife got tired of "hand me downs" as she called all her computer upgrades. Which I don't understand. She always had a faster rig than she needed... And it got regular updates...


----------



## Aura

Just a few pics of the Senn, no need to bombard bandwidth with a headphone we've all seen a million times already.



















This pair does seem to sound a little different than my 580 as I remember it; headstage seems quite a bit more 3D, particularly with depth where the instrumentation feels more in front of me. The imaging is allowing me to almost see where the different lines are coming from. I dunno, maybe I'm just more in-tune with imaging and 3D representation because of my speakers, but I do not remember these qualities being as noticeable with the other Senn. Bass might be a tad better, sounds pretty much identical in mids and treble from my recollection.

I will say that the Oehlbach cable I'm using is about as ideal for my setup as I'll find. The build is similar to the HD650 cable, but even thicker, heavier, and with a better termination that looks like a Neutrik but rebranded with Oehlbach's name. The entire cable is black including the end connectors, so it keeps a low profile which I really like (as opposed to some of the other cable brands which go way overboard in the looks category imo). I've no idea where one would find this exact cable (I looked for it on Oehlbach's site), but I've heard it's not terribly expensive so I'd say it is worth looking into.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Just a few pics of the Senn, no need to bombard bandwidth with a headphone we've all seen a million times already.

I will say that the Oehlbach cable I'm using is about as ideal for my setup as I'll find. The build is similar to the HD650 cable, but even thicker, heavier, and with a better termination that looks like a Neutrik but rebranded with Oehlbach's name. The entire cable is black including the end connectors, so it keeps a low profile which I really like (as opposed to some of the other cable brands which go way overboard in the looks category imo). I've no idea where one would find this exact cable (I looked for it on Oehlbach's site), but I've heard it's not terribly expensive so I'd say it is worth looking into.

I'm considering getting some HD650's on behalf of my Stello amp sale proceeds.

I like the 650's more so than the 600's, personally. I know folks say the former are "darker" and all ... but I found them to be more enjoyable all around ... more detailed ... speedier ... but then again ... that's just from a Meet(tm) environment and all ...

If I can find some for sub 300ish, I'll probably get 'em.

I need a compliment to my GS1000's ... and it's either gonna be another set of RS1's (truly, I miss them) or the HD650's ...

Only the shadow knows.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *giecsar* 
Hmmm I guess not...

or you could wait till the OP stops in and updates it








not everyone can be on the forums all the time


----------



## newt111

any Foobar experts here? this guy needs some help


----------



## CorpussStalker

Hey guys, need some new headphones, not too expensive though, around 40-60bucks, they will be use solely for gaming
Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## newt111

Seinheiser HD 201s are good, but hurt a bit when worn for a few hours, so you may need something else


----------



## CorpussStalker

Oops forgot to mention they need to have a mic too


----------



## conductor609

Everyone here is going to tell you to get a decent pair of headphones with a zalman clip on mic , newt's suggestion was pretty good. I know someone with 201's and they love them


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Come to Can Jam! I hear that's where all the cool kids will be







.

In other news, my dac came in this afternoon and I've been listening to it since it got here. It was perfect timing considering the emu left my house yesterday evening. The dac is of the non oversampling variety and uses a 6922/6DJ8 tube in the buffer stage. I'm currently using an Amperex 7DJ8 that the seller included and recommended. It's certainly a good deal less analytical sounding than the emu

Post some pics of the DAC, yo! Sounds interesting ...


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *conductor609* 
*everyone here is going to tell you to get a decent pair of headphones with a zalman clip on mic* , newt's suggestion was pretty good. I know someone with 201's and they love them










qft


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Post some pics of the DAC, yo! Sounds interesting ...

As per your request good sir...






I figured I'd throw in some Caliente pics as well while I was at it. I haven't tried the stock tube or the philips tube that the seller included, but I'm sure I'll get around to trying them out.

Here's a review if you're interested:
http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/nixon/tubedac.html

I'm thoroughly enjoying myself right now. I can say with quite a bit of confidence that the Caliente is starting to open up and the bass is getting better. These k501s are the antithesis of a "bassy" headphone but I'm not at all unsatisfied with it.

My Lakers won, the Celtics lost, and I'm listening to wonderful music. I think I may go pour myself a glass of whiskey and enjoy the way life is smiling on me right now







.


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I'm considering getting some HD650's on behalf of my Stello amp sale proceeds.


Wow, I go away for a day, and look what happens!









I'm glad the Stello found a good home and will be paired up with the DA100. There's a certain synergy about it that appeals to me.

I'm glad you are enjoying the Raptor. Not having to shut it off is certainly a plus for you... for me, 10-12 hours of straight listening is probably enough.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I'm considering getting some HD650's .....

If I can find some for sub 300ish, I'll probably get 'em.

Just for you;

Click me


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Just for you;

Click me

Sold


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Sold









Booo, I suppose they would never hang about long at that price


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Booo, I suppose they would never hang about long at that price









HD600s are better anyway


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
HD600s are better anyway









Check my quote at the top, they are for s1rrah - he likes the 650 and said he'd probably get some if they were under $300.

I'll be demoing the 600's and 650's when the time(money) comes for me to buy


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Check my quote at the top, they are for s1rrah - he likes the 650 and said he'd probably get some if they were under $300.

I'll be demoing the 600's and 650's when the time(money) comes for me to buy









I personally prefer the 650's ... but that's just me ...

It's so fun to read how different person's hear things differently. Fun and also the beautiful thing about audio as an Enthusiast(tm) hobby.

BTW ...

Been working on my Stello vs. Raptor review ...

It's going well. And believe it or not ... I've had to PM Shelly and let her know that I might be holding on to the Stello for the duration as it's just such a fine compliment to the Raptor.

...










...

Totally different machines. Totally different sound. But both are exceptional bits of gear.

More later ...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I personally prefer the 650's ... but that's just me ..,

That's why I'll be demoing, along with some Grados, which I don't expect to like as they are said to suit other styles of music to what I listen too most, some Beyers and whatever else they have in that tickles my fancy


----------



## beanbagofdoom

WOOOT

ATH-AD700's on their way


----------



## Wankerfx

Hey guys, what do you think of pairing up Grado SR325i's and Denon AH-D2000's with a Compass amp/dac combination? I may look into this for a future upgrade. From what I've heard, the Compass is a great setup, and will do well for low impedance headphones, but I'd like some OCN confirmation on this.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *****erfx* 
Hey guys, what do you think of pairing up Grado SR325i's and Denon AH-D2000's with a Compass amp/dac combination? I may look into this for a future upgrade. From what I've heard, the Compass is a great setup, and will do well for low impedance headphones, but I'd like some OCN confirmation on this.

I think you should *Do It(tm)*. And then post an extensive and detailed review.


----------



## Wankerfx

Hah, I'm really hoping for the best on this one, because the next step up in the amp/dac department is fairly expensive.


----------



## Neo83

Using Sennheiser HD595 =)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
or you could wait till the OP stops in and updates it








not everyone can be on the forums all the time

Thanks









Here's what I'm adding to the list:

Aura(HD600)
beanbagofdoom (ATH-AD700)
bob808 (HD650)
brain_Stew (HD555)
giecsar (MDR-RF880R)
Knoxis (HD650)
Neo83 (HD595)
Orcin (Denon D2000, HD600 both w/ Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3)
thecool85 (HF-2)
un4rmed (HD600, SR225)


----------



## NFF

woot just got my LOD today... took freaken long engouh. ordered on the 25th of last month and it finaly gets here on the 19th. nearly a month.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
woot just got my LOD today... took freaken long engouh. ordered on the 25th of last month and it finaly gets here on the 19th. nearly a month.

Ouch, where'd u get it from?


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Ouch, where'd u get it from?

quables the price was right though.


----------



## Gollie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
quables the price was right though.

Head-Fi members ftw!

I got mine in 5 business days from order to delivery. It was $85 but not it was worth it. 3 weeks is way to long to wait on an LOD imo.


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
I personally prefer the 650's ... but that's just me ...

It's so fun to read how different person's hear things differently. Fun and also the beautiful thing about audio as an Enthusiast(tm) hobby.

BTW ...

Been working on my Stello vs. Raptor review ...

It's going well. And believe it or not ... I've had to PM Shelly and let her know that I might be holding on to the Stello for the duration as it's just such a fine compliment to the Raptor.

...










...

Totally different machines. Totally different sound. But both are exceptional bits of gear.

More later ...










Your gear keeps getting better and better s1rrah


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
Head-Fi members ftw!

I got mine in 5 business days from order to delivery. It was $85 but not it was worth it. 3 weeks is way to long to wait on an LOD imo.

customs suck. and it had to come from the netherlands.

but yea aparentlyl its a B-stock cable so heres some pics tell me whats wrong with it?

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=d...018c8114394287


----------



## thecool85

Yet another chance, Joel. I can hear them calling you...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/hd...-mkiii-425473/


----------



## Aura

HD650 bad....

...Zana Duex... good.









Kidding aside about the Senn, I do wonder if maybe I ought to get a loaner 650 (or just buy one with a quick sale in mind) and give it another chance to meet my expectations in a home environment. I could probably live with that bass line if it provided better imaging, headstage, and midrange (doubt this one).


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
HD650 bad....

...Zana Duex... good.









Kidding aside about the Senn, I do wonder if maybe I ought to get a loaner 650 (or just buy one with a quick sale in mind) and give it another chance to meet my expectations in a home environment. I could probably live with that bass line if it provided better imaging, headstage, and midrange (doubt this one).

Well, if the choice is between The Deux and some 650s, you'll get no argument from me that the former should be priority.

Funny thing I discovered today, Bryan. I saw your feedback thread on Headcase, and I learned that the hd580s I recently had in my possession were none other than the very same phones that once resided upon your head. Small world indeed







..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
customs suck. and it had to come from the netherlands.

but yea aparentlyl its a B-stock cable so heres some pics tell me whats wrong with it?

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=d...018c8114394287

I thought B stock was just an open-box product







Meaning it's returned by an unsatisfied customer, but was deemed as good as a new item.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
I thought B stock was just an open-box product







Meaning it's returned by an unsatisfied customer, but was deemed as good as a new item.

could be a open box item or a item that dosent quite meet the athstetics of a A-stock item. like a small blemish or the wrong heatshrink or perhaps not enough glue on the parts.

it said when i bought it that it had a cosmetic blemish. but was in perfect working order.


----------



## thecool85

My wallet is furious with me. I've been a bad man...

The resulting purchase has me in need of toobz. Anyone know a good place to buy 6as7g tubes or any of their many equivalents? I'm thinking RCAs as I liked the way they sounded in the dv336i.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Yet another chance, Joel. I can hear them calling you...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f10/hd...-mkiii-425473/

I'm taking Shelly's AD2000's back to her this weekend and picking up her pair of re cabled HD650's. An important try before I buy week or two awaits ...

Holding off on Zana for now though I've had some serious fantasies going.


----------



## .Sup

Add my AGK 272HDs plz


----------



## NFF

how are the 272's doing ya?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
how are the 272's doing ya?

So far I like em! Not much bass but it is tight and I don't like too much bass anyway. Very detailed sound-that was what I was looking for. Vocals are outstanding, crisp. Also very comfy but need a lot of power. Right the opposite of forgiving 555s- everything can be heard, just everything. Should be fenomenal for watching movies about nature or for FPS gaming.


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
So far I like em! Not much bass but it is tight and I don't like too much bass anyway. Very detailed sound-that was what I was looking for. Vocals are outstanding, crisp. Also very comfy but need a lot of power. Right the opposite of forgiving 555s- everything can be heard, just everything. Should be fenomenal for watching movies about nature or for FPS gaming.

Woohoo another AKG fan! I'm in the middle of modding/tweaking a pair of K271's that I just received, I believe they have the same drivers so it might be interesting to see how things progress as they finish burning in.


----------



## Aura

Congrats on the splurge Julian, I quite enjoyed the DV337 the single time I heard it (coincidentally it was paired with the first DX1000 I ever heard).

That HD580 has been around the block I guess







.


----------



## slytown

Add Z.buds to my list please.

And check out my review. I like them a lot.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Congrats on the splurge Julian, I quite enjoyed the DV337 the single time I heard it (coincidentally it was paired with the first DX1000 I ever heard).

Thanks Bryan. According to the good people at head-direct, the amp should be here mid-week.

When I had both the dv 336 and the caliente in the house at the same time, I kept thinking that I would love an amp with the dynamic presentation and midrange warmth of the darkvoice combined with the clarity and instrument separation of the caliente. I heard more detail with the caliente but I had more fun listening to the darkvoice. The biggest issue I'm having with the caliente is that I find it too polite in comparison to the darkvoice. The sonic presentation just isn't as exciting as I'd like it to be. I'm anticipating that going higher in the darkvoice line will get me closer to what I'm after.

I also got ahold of a pair of sennheiser HD580s with an Enigma Audio Oracle cable. When I got rid of the senns the first time, I figured that they're easier to get ahold of than the k501s and since I needed the money, I'd sell the 580s and grab another pair later. When I let them go, I actually preferred the sound of the 580s. I've since come to the conclusion that the k501s are just far too lacking in the bass department for my tastes and for most types of music, I actually prefer my jvcs due the more dynamic nature of their presentation. "Politeness," I'm finding, is a characteristic that I just don't desire at all in my music.

Lastly, I went ahead and picked up a HeadAmp pico dac as Justin was still willing to sell it to me at the intro price and for much the same reason that I'm selling the caliente, I'll also be selling my Scott Nixon Dac. There isn't much difference in the clarity of the music with either of the dacs, but I find that the pico generates a more exciting window to the music in comparison to the Nixon dac. The tube dac is a little too laid back for my liking.

I'll be sure to post impressions when the 337se gets here but it may just be rolled into my Can Jam impressions depending on how long I have with it before Can Jam.

Music aside, I hope everyone's having a great memorial day weekend and the







is plentiful







.

Cheers,
Julian

Oh, and if FallenAngel happens across this post and is a little confused by all the headphones I've owned in the past few weeks, my current phones are jvcs and the senns in my sig.


----------



## s1rrah

I'll have this for a week or two, starting this Thursday ...

...










...

Head-fi local gal, Shelly is loaning it to me for a week or two. Gonna pick it up when I hand the trusty Stello HP100 off to her.

Looking forward to the listen, actually.


----------



## Aura

Kewl stuffs Julian and Joel







. Heh, J&J represent OCNHC ftw.

If you guys get bored check/post thread in the new subforum. Our more technical discussions will fit right in with its purpose.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Kewl stuffs Julian and Joel







. Heh, J&J represent OCNHC ftw.

If you guys get bored check/post thread in the new subforum. Our more technical discussions will fit right in with its purpose.

i bet many of the crew will be very happy with this development! i for one am estatic for a more specific subfourm.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey guys.
Should be acquiring the following soon:
- Audio Technica ATH-ES7
- Audio Technica ATH-WM5
- Sennheiser CX500
- Sennheiser CX55

So 2 new pairs of closed headphones and two new pairs of Canal Phones to try.
I managed to find good deal on them so it didn't cost as much as it should have.
Looking for something portable from both category's (Head/Canal) so I'll see which I like better. Then I may give the spares to a friend(s) as presents.

Anyone want to know what they sound like when I get them, or are they too Low-Grade? (How would you rate them.)

Cheers,
- R34P3R


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R* 
Hey guys.
Should be acquiring the following soon:
- Audio Technica ATH-ES7
- Audio Technica ATH-WM5
- Sennheiser CX500
- Sennheiser CX55

So 2 new pairs of closed headphones and two new pairs of Canal Phones to try.
I managed to find good deal on them so it didn't cost as much as it should have.
Looking for something portable from both category's (Head/Canal) so I'll see which I like better. Then I may give the spares to a friend(s) as presents.

Anyone want to know what they sound like when I get them, or are they too Low-Grade? (How would you rate them.)

Cheers,
- R34P3R

cant say what they sound like but i love the es7's look they have got to be one of the sexyst portables out there... besides the ed8's that is.
hope to hear your impresions once you get them and have adequate time with them.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I want some nice open cans, bad. I really want something like MS-1s but actually comfortable. My A900s just are too goofy looking to wear all the time...


----------



## Aura

^ hd580 ^


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I want some nice open cans, bad. I really want something like MS-1s but actually comfortable. My A900s just are too goofy looking to wear all the time...

have you worn a pair of Grado cans? I never found them particularly uncomfortable. They aren't as comfortable as my Senns, but I would say they are more comfy than k701's







Just play around with your pad selection. My personal favorite is Senn HD414


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I had some SR-80s that started to hurt after maybe 45 minutes. The plastic part touched my ears, like the pads weren't thick enough.


----------



## NFF

woot put me down for a pair of air cussions. fx66's finaly found them...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated.

.Sup (AKG 272HD)
AUS.R34P3R (ATH-ES7, ATH-WM5, CX500, CX55)
NFF (HA-FX66)
slytown (Z.Buds)

Senns are super comfortable. I think the HD555s are more comfy than the HD580s.


----------



## BugBash

Hey there!

Well Im in the OCN Speaker club but as my speakers are packed away in thier shipping boxes, I cant make lots of noise with em









So today I ordered a pair of Senny *HD555*`s and with any luck I should be feeling thier `comfortableness` and enjoying quality audio again this time tomorrow!!

As I know what end of a soldering Iron to hold without injury Im thinking of a
DIY Headphone amp, Im trawling around to see whats out there..

Anyone have any experience with any good(Not TOOOO Expensive







) Schematics/Projects??

Thanks in advance!! (+1`s available







)


----------



## eureka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I had some SR-80s that started to hurt after maybe 45 minutes. The plastic part touched my ears, like the pads weren't thick enough.

Never had that problem, my SR-80 sit on my ears perfectly.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Sennheiser CX 500 G4ME's and CX 55's arrived today. (And my friend got a pair of ATH-ES7's)
I'll post my thoughts on them shortly (The Senn's), dinners on right now!
Should be getting my ATH-ES7's and WM5's shortly.


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Sennheiser CX 500 G4ME's and CX 55's arrived today. (And my friend got a pair of ATH-ES7's)
I'll post my thoughts on them shortly (The Senn's), dinners on right now!
Should be getting my ATH-ES7's and WM5's shortly.


Out of curiosity, where in Aus did you get them from?


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jpw007*


Out of curiosity, where in Aus did you get them from?


Check this thread here.
eBay though to cut it short.

After much checking I have established these are genuine too.
I have seen images and packaging of fakes, then been to the real retailers and compared, mine are the real's.

$210 worth of canal phones for $30. My lucky day.







(In AUD, according to shopbot)


----------



## BugBash

Yay!

My Senn HD555`s arrived today, listening to SLAYRADIO.com with them as I type, VERY nice!









Very Comfortable!!
Very Clear!!

D`OH!! Forgot my Laserdisk player has no headphone socket!
I REALLY need to sort out some sort of headphone amp now!

I would prefer to build something to my needs,
a couple INPUTS (jack and phono)
a separate OUTPUT that I can use as a loopthrough to my main amp/speakers

Anyone got any input or should I post this in one of the `Future Audio upgrades` kinda places


----------



## Mikezilla

You guys can help me. See my thread please.

Thanks in advance.

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...s-hd-595s.html


----------



## Wankerfx

I'm so happy I got my job back last week, now I can finally afford new gear! Grado 325i's are in the mail, and an Audio-gd Compass is being burned in and tested. Will update with pictures and impressions once I get it.

First thing I'm listening to is Leonard Cohen's greatest hits.


----------



## Ven0m Blast

I've got the Creative Fatal1ty headset. Not the usb one though.


----------



## NFF

ah finaly just got my LDM+


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BugBash* 
Yay!

My Senn HD555`s arrived today, listening to SLAYRADIO.com with them as I type, VERY nice!









Very Comfortable!!
Very Clear!!
:


Quote:


Originally Posted by *****erfx* 
I'm so happy I got my job back last week, now I can finally afford new gear! Grado 325i's are in the mail, and an Audio-gd Compass is being burned in and tested. Will update with pictures and impressions once I get it.

First thing I'm listening to is Leonard Cohen's greatest hits.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
ah finaly just got my LDM+

Congrats on your new toys guys









I had a little something special get dropped off as well


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Congrats on your new toys guys









I had a little something special get dropped off as well


















wow nice i want one.


----------



## bk7794

you can count me in


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
I had some SR-80s that started to hurt after maybe 45 minutes. The plastic part touched my ears, like the pads weren't thick enough.

i had that problem as well, even after the pads got a bit softer the inside still rubbed my ears, thats when s1rrahs shack hack mod helped.
made them much more comfortable as well as taming the highs a bit.


----------



## .Sup

hey guys how hard is it to insert tubes in sockets? does it matter what way the tube looks since there are more pins- does each pin have to go in its dedicated socket or it doesn't matter how the tube is positioned?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
hey guys how hard is it to insert tubes in sockets? does it matter what way the tube looks since there are more pins- does each pin have to go in its dedicated socket or it doesn't matter how the tube is positioned?

It's not very difficult once you've gotten the hang of it. Each pin has a dedicated socket - most tubes utilize a small plastic guide (located on the bottom, in between the pins) to help direct the tube into the socket correctly. In this case, you will know whether or not the tube is in correctly because there is only one way to possibly go about it.

Do not follow any labeling on the tube, often the branding will not face the front. Follow the plastic guide on the tube and gently push the tube into the socket. You might have to jiggle it back and forth a bit if the fit is tight. Make sure the pins are completely into the sockets; easiest way to tell is simply view the tube from the side and you shouldn't see any part of the pins exposed.

In my experience, tubes without guides have different sized pins which allow for correct placement. For example, the 2A3 has 4 pins, 2 small and 2 large. Regardless of the tube, if you follow the size differences, there is only one way to sit the tube correctly.


----------



## .Sup

thanks Aura, much appreciated. I bought a used millet starving student and the tubes wont be inserted so I will have to do that by myself once I get the package


----------



## Aura

No problem. Once you actually see the tubes and the sockets, the relationship will make sense. There is always a visible guide of some sort, whether it be the plastic piece, sizes, or a very implicit pattern on the socket.


----------



## soloz2

APC H15 and TAD 10" Sub $10 off for headphone club members

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f44/fs...0/#post5721124


----------



## soloz2

pics of the new HF-2 are up on TTVJ... and a teaser:

http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?main_p...rado/hf2_5.jpg


----------



## NFF

dayum those look great. wonder what they sound like... isent cool buying a pair ?


----------



## Aura

Yeah Julian is on the preorder list.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Yeah Julian is on the preorder list.

guess we will have to wait for his impressions then dont we


----------



## bobfig

can i be added to the club???? i use hd-555 soon to have a pocket amp and new custom cable.


----------



## thecool85

I just got back to my house (spending the weekend at my mom's place in Culver City for the weekend as it's 15 mins from the hotel) and I must say that Can Jam is absolutely amazing. The sheer amount of gear at the hotel is staggeringly awesome. This being my first meet, I listened to so many headphones/amps/dacs I've never heard before. The conditions are such that I wasn't able to get a good listen to everything I wanted as there is just so much gear and the conversations being had in many of the rooms were loud enough to prevent me from listening as clearly as I would have liked.

I won't go into detail about my impressions for everything I've heard as it would take forever to write and I'm going to the movies shortly. I'll just give you some brief impressions about some of the more notable gear and the gear that made the biggest impact on me.

*Sennheiser HD800:* I listened to these through two different rigs. One was Headroom's new ultra desktop dac and their new balanced ultra desktop amp. The other was a ps audio digital link 3 with reference audio mods and a meier audio opera (I preferred the former). This is a remarkably neutral pair of cans. There was no coloration to my ears. The highs were smooth, the bass was tight, and the notes were very well defined. The soundstage wasn't huge (k701 is bigger to my ears), but it was larger than most of the phones I heard today. The presentation wasn't as relaxed as the 580s/600s/650s. That being said, it wasn't my favorite phone or my favorite dynamic phone for that matter.

*Sony R10:* I listened to the bass light version from a balanced singlepower amp that I didn't recognize and an esoteric sacd player. I need to hear these again as the room I was in was rather loud. They sounded nice but they were a little too polite for my tastes. The bass was unimpressive but the instrument separation was fantastic. These phones are very resolving.

*Grado HF-2:* I listened to these out of two different setups the most notable of which being an emm labs cd player sourcing a Luxman P1. The other was a headroom ultra dac sourcing a headroom millett amp. This is the first high end grado that I've listened to and I got a chance to compare them directly to the grado rs-1. I liked the hf-2 more. It certainly has the famous grado mids but it was tamer in the highs which is why I liked it more than the rs-1. I found a significant improvement was made when I switched out the bowls for flats. With the drivers closer to my ears, the sound was more dynamic and just all around more impressive. I will not be canceling my order.

*Audio Technica L3000:* These were the best dynamic cans I listened to imo. Incredible bass, crystalline mids, and the dynamic presentation that I find my self in love with make these phones a true wonder. In my system, these were the best phones I heard. In some ways, I liked them better than the stats I listened to.

*O2mk1/O2mk2/Senn Orpheus:* These are the electrostats I listened to and they deserve the amazing reputation they have. Are they worth their incredibly high price tags? For me, no they are not. If I had the money I would but I just can't see myself spending that much money on headphones at this point in my life. That being said, these are, by far, the most resolving, detailed phones I've ever heard. Every single note is crisp and well defined. They just resolve complex passages so incredibly well.

*Smythe Surround System* This system made the biggest impression on me. What it does is provide a truly honest replication of 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound through headphones. It's something you have to hear to believe. My explanation can't do it justice, but this is something I intend to hear again tomorrow. They were playing call of duty 4 while I listened, and I could literally hear sounds all around me and explosions behind me sounded as if they really were behind me. I'll try to provide more info about this later.

I still need to listen to so much stuff. The Headamp Blue hawaii se, the ttvj 307a tube amp, Grado ps1000s, Woo audio's new amps, ray samuels A10 thunderbolt, and Frank Cooter's electrostatic amp are all on the list for tomorrow. I didn't take many pics today, but I'll take more tomorrow.

Cheers,

Julian


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
I just got back to my house (spending the weekend at my mom's place in Culver City for the weekend as it's 15 mins from the hotel) and I must say that Can Jam is absolutely amazing. The sheer amount of gear at the hotel is staggeringly awesome. This being my first meet, I listened to so many headphones/amps/dacs I've never heard before. The conditions are such that I wasn't able to get a good listen to everything I wanted as there is just so much gear and the conversations being had in many of the rooms were loud enough to prevent me from listening as clearly as I would have liked.

I won't go into detail about my impressions for everything I've heard as it would take forever to write and I'm going to the movies shortly. I'll just give you some brief impressions about some of the more notable gear and the gear that made the biggest impact on me.

*Sennheiser HD800:* I listened to these through two different rigs. One was Headroom's new ultra desktop dac and their new balanced ultra desktop amp. The other was a ps audio digital link 3 with reference audio mods and a meier audio opera (I preferred the former). This is a remarkably neutral pair of cans. There was no coloration to my ears. The highs were smooth, the bass was tight, and the notes were very well defined. The soundstage wasn't huge (k701 is bigger to my ears), but it was larger than most of the phones I heard today. The presentation wasn't as relaxed as the 580s/600s/650s. That being said, it wasn't my favorite phone or my favorite dynamic phone for that matter.

*Sony R10:* I listened to the bass light version from a balanced singlepower amp that I didn't recognize and an esoteric sacd player. I need to hear these again as the room I was in was rather loud. They sounded nice but they were a little too polite for my tastes. The bass was unimpressive but the instrument separation was fantastic. These phones are very resolving.

*Grado HF-2:* I listened to these out of two different setups the most notable of which being an emm labs cd player sourcing a Luxman P1. The other was a headroom ultra dac sourcing a headroom millett amp. This is the first high end grado that I've listened to and I got a chance to compare them directly to the grado rs-1. I liked the hf-2 more. It certainly has the famous grado mids but it was tamer in the highs which is why I liked it more than the rs-1. I found a significant improvement was made when I switched out the bowls for flats. With the drivers closer to my ears, the sound was more dynamic and just all around more impressive. I will not be canceling my order.

*Audio Technica L3000:* These were the best dynamic cans I listened to imo. Incredible bass, crystalline mids, and the dynamic presentation that I find my self in love with make these phones a true wonder. In my system, these were the best phones I heard. In some ways, I liked them better than the stats I listened to.

*O2mk1/O2mk2/Senn Orpheus:* These are the electrostats I listened to and they deserve the amazing reputation they have. Are they worth their incredibly high price tags? For me, no they are not. If I had the money I would but I just can't see myself spending that much money on headphones at this point in my life. That being said, these are, by far, the most resolving, detailed phones I've ever heard. Every single note is crisp and well defined. They just resolve complex passages so incredibly well.

*Smythe Surround System* This system made the biggest impression on me. What it does is provide a truly honest replication of 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound through headphones. It's something you have to hear to believe. My explanation can't do it justice, but this is something I intend to hear again tomorrow. They were playing call of duty 4 while I listened, and I could literally hear sounds all around me and explosions behind me sounded as if they really were behind me. I'll try to provide more info about this later.

I still need to listen to so much stuff. The Headamp Blue hawaii se, the ttvj 307a tube amp, Grado ps1000s, Woo audio's new amps, ray samuels A10 thunderbolt, and Frank Cooter's electrostatic amp are all on the list for tomorrow. I didn't take many pics today, but I'll take more tomorrow.

Cheers,

Julian

Wow, great stuff! I can't wait for your impressions of the RSA A10 Thunderbolt, although, I think it's only meant for electrostatic headphones. I think it's priced at ~$5000.00 too







.


----------



## NFF

you lucky little...... damn.... damn damn.... i so wish i was you right now. damn being 3/4 of the contenant away. damn.


----------



## Aura

Very nice Julian, thanks a ton for the write up. It's a shame my money is tied up in other places, otherwise I'd have been there without a doubt. Something tells me I will be attending next year's meet no matter what...


----------



## s1rrah

My trigger finger has developed a real itch around the HF-2. It's gorgeous and you know it's going to be a collectors item in six months.


----------



## s1rrah

BTW: Currently have a GS-1 on loan until my Raptor gets back from Ray's shop (repairs, I'll explain once I'm not so embarrassed about the reason).

...










...

Love it!

Bout neck and neck with the Stello HP100 with maybe just a tad better soundstage/3D image. Great solid state amp for sure.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


My trigger finger has developed a real itch around the HF-2. It's gorgeous and you know it's going to be a collectors item in six months.




wanna order me a pair as well? I'm very close to justifying the purchase and if I didn't really need to get a couple other things I would have ordered already...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


wanna order me a pair as well? I'm very close to justifying the purchase and if I didn't really need to get a couple other things I would have ordered already...


If Ray doesn't hit me too hard ... then I'll be ordering for sure. Just as a collectors bit, ... although the first impressions are very promising.


----------



## Aura

Eh, I dunno. Right now it's just the normal crazy hype that occurs with everything that is new. It's a placebo effect that has been around HF for a long time. I think we can all be reasonably assured that it is a solid-sounding, very Grado-esque headphone, but I am forced to play the role of a cynic based on the headphone's infancy.

Reading HD800 impressions, I would estimate that at least half of them have, in some manner, renounced the god-like qualities that this headphone was receiving around the time of CES 2009. Again, I think the community can be assured that the new Senn. is a great headphone, but its sound (like everything else) is very specified and will appeal most to those with matching preferences. It is a great example of what hype can do.

Anyone else find it ironic that the PS1000 is receiving very little attention in comparison to the HF2? Grado's release of the more budget-oriented headphone is looking like a double-edged sword. I think that is the tricky thing about Grado's trickle-up business sense; they try and organize the headphone lineup in such a way that the normal buyer cannot help but move up the line as he becomes more enthralled by every model (hence why so many take the SR60 to SR225 to RS1 route). Problem is, when they release special edition models that get hyped as giant-killers (just as the HF1 was), the standard high end models like RS1 and GS1000 might lose some interest. I guess it is better to create your own competition than have someone else taking away from your profits though...









If you've got free time, venture to the Hi-Fi section and take a gander at my new HD600/K701 comparison. I think anyone interested in the two might find some helpful bits in there. Actually, I spent like 2 hours working on it and would hate to see the resource go by the wayside


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
BTW: Currently have a GS-1 on loan until my Raptor gets back from Ray's shop (repairs, I'll explain once I'm not so embarrassed about the reason).

Don't worry, Shelly already told me







. We had a couple of nice, long conversations over the weekend and it was great getting her impressions on much of the gear we both heard. She was awesome to talk to. Having heard the woo audio 5 today, I envy her so much that she has one. I liked it more than the zana deux although they had different sources and I'm positive that played a role in my preference.

I've got several more impressions but I'm going out again tonight so they'll have to wait for later. As for the HF-2s, I can understand why one would have good reason for being skeptical, but having heard the phones, I can say without equivocation that they are definitely not _all_ hype. I got a chance to compare them to the rs-1s again today but this time on my system. I still prefer the hf-2s. They're not anymore resolving than the rs-1s, and they definitely have that "grado" house sound, but the highs are so much more tolerable on the hf-2s imo. Again, this is all to my ears so ymmv.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Don't worry, Shelly already told me







. We had a couple of nice, long conversations over the weekend and it was great getting her impressions on much of the gear we both heard. She was awesome to talk to. Having heard the woo audio 5 today, I envy her so much that she has one. I liked it more than the zana deux although they had different sources and I'm positive that played a role in my preference.

I've got several more impressions but I'm going out again tonight so they'll have to wait for later. As for the HF-2s, I can understand why one would have good reason for being skeptical, but having heard the phones, I can say without equivocation that they are definitely not _all_ hype. I got a chance to compare them to the rs-1s again today but this time on my system. I still prefer the hf-2s. They're not anymore resolving than the rs-1s, and they definitely have that "grado" house sound, but the highs are so much more tolerable on the hf-2s imo. Again, this is all to my ears so ymmv.

***!!??

Shelly swore she'd keep my secret!

OH! I'm gonna give it to her something fierce once she gets back in to town!

LOL!

...

Yes ...

In a mad tube swapping session, I accidently stuck a gain tube into the driver tube socket of my lovely Raptor tube amp.

It was only their for about 20 seconds, but that was enough to fry my power supply.

(







I mean ... with all those tubes sitting out on my desk ... and all of them having the exact same footprint? Hell ... I f'd up, okay? I f'd up.)

...










...










And even though the amp still sounded fine after the Incident(tm) ... I still felt best sending it back to Ray for a new power supply mod ...

LOL.


----------



## H3||scr3am

dang s1rrah, that sucks, hope it doesn't cost an arm and a leg...


----------



## Mikezilla

Add me to the list.

Senn HD555's.

Will take pics upon arrival.


----------



## Lunartuna




----------



## Chipp

You know, Joel, that highlights an interesting thing I've noticed about the durability of tube gear... I mean, I had the wiring brutally wrong on my MSSH the first time I fired things up and was able to isolate the problem, correct my mistakes, and still enjoy a great-sounding amplifier that I'm almost certain I would have killed if it were solid state components I miswired.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
You know, Joel, that highlights an interesting thing I've noticed about the durability of tube gear... I mean, I had the wiring brutally wrong on my MSSH the first time I fired things up and was able to isolate the problem, correct my mistakes, and still enjoy a great-sounding amplifier that I'm almost certain I would have killed if it were solid state components I miswired.

Well as I said ...

Even after my 20 sec blunder ...

Even after melting a bit of power supply insulation ...

The amp still worked and sounded great!

But I just couldn't rid my mind of the nagging bit that I might be better with a whole new power supply.

If you'd smelled the same weird smell that I smelled that day ... you'd probably concur. LOL.

So I'm gonna pay to have it brought up to "new" status ... since I aim to keep the amp for the long haul and all.


----------



## Aura

Could happen to anyone Joel, don't worry about it bro. At least you know you've got one of the best manufacturers for service in the entire market backing the unit







.

And yeah, tube gear can survive a lot more than solid state, and for a lot longer. You can keep tube amps in service for decades because the parts have permanence. Not the same story with opamps and crap that goes out of style every 5-6 years with the SS brethren.

As for the HF2, certainly wasn't questioning your experience Julian. I'm sure it sounded great, but I just cannot help but question hype across an entire forum. It makes me sound overly harsh at times, something I've never liked about my cynical approach (same thing happened when the HD800 first was announced and hundreds of people were talking bs about it without ever having heard it, I just got overboard).


----------



## jarble

nm

found the link


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 

As for the HF2, certainly wasn't questioning your experience Julian. I'm sure it sounded great, but I just cannot help but question hype across an entire forum. It makes me sound overly harsh at times, something I've never liked about my cynical approach (same thing happened when the HD800 first was announced and hundreds of people were talking bs about it without ever having heard it, I just got overboard).

No worries, man. I didn't think that you were. And I certainly won't pretend that head-fi isn't given to hype hysteria on a seemingly regular basis. I tend to be rather cynical about what I read too. It's so much more reliable to form one's opinion based on experience. I always take impressions starting with "Well, from what I've read..." with a grain of salt.

Joel, I definitely wouldn't be too embarrassed. I can count numerous times where I've committed far more bone-headed blunders. Best of luck getting it repaired in a timely fashion. I got a chance to listen to the raptor a bit in Ray's room with some hd800s and it was one of the pairings I liked most with the 800s. And don't come down too hard on Shelly lol. I kinda probed for the story a bit. Although, if I recall correctly, she didn't seem that reluctant to spill the beans







.


----------



## Orcin

Joel, good choice to send the amp in for repairs. I would be concerned that it would be a possible fire hazard. How many beers does it take to insert a tube in the wrong socket anyway? (Sorry mate, just couldn't resist that one.)


----------



## thecool85

Oh yea, I almost forgot. I was talking to the organizers of the event after the show and while nothing has been set in stone, they said it's looking like Can Jam 2010 will be in Chi Town. So you definitely won't have an excuse next year Bryan







. I'm already thinking about visiting my cousins so I can have an excuse to fly to Chicago.


----------



## phospholipid

Hey guys-

does anyone have the jvc ha-rx700 headphones they want to send to me on a loan? i want to demo them for my gaming thread. thanks!


----------



## thecool85

Yea, I can send you mine. Just pm me your info. I'll try to get them out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
Yea, I can send you mine. Just pm me your info. I'll try to get them out either today or tomorrow.


PM sent - and I think I've talked to you on Head-fi haha.


----------



## SilverPotato

Add me
I've got plantronics Audio .365

I'm an audiophile and gamer so drop me in whatever category you want


----------



## The Wally

I'd like to join. Sennheiser 595's right here!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Joel, good choice to send the amp in for repairs. I would be concerned that it would be a possible fire hazard. How many beers does it take to insert a tube in the wrong socket anyway? (Sorry mate, just couldn't resist that one.)


Damnit Ken! LOL!

All the tubes that go with the Raptor amp use the very same footprint ...

And lucky (perhaps UNlucky?) for me ... a certain head-fi bro of mine was gracious enough to send me about 20 tubes to demo with my new amp.

And I had them all spread out on the desk and all ... switching this one for that, and that one for this ...

And somewhere in there ... I accidentally stuck a gain tube into the driver socket and (POOF!) ... burn't the hell out of the power supply. LOL!

Only took about 15 to 20 seconds before I knew (smelled) what was happening and then powered down ... but apparently that was enough to melt some rubber:

...










...

Anyway.

Even thought the amp still sounded fine and all ... I still felt it best to send back for inspection by Ray ...

Can't wait to get it back, though. Neither the GS-1 or the Stello HP100 has the same organic and lovely soundstage that the Raptor has ...


----------



## sonenelson

I'm looking into buying the Sennheiser 555's.
can anyone comment on the quality of the logitech z-2300's as a headphone amp. before my last pair of high end cans got chewed up I was using my A/V receiver, but that is now across the room. Is it worth getting a new headphone amp or rearranging things so I can use my receiver again?
The z2300 sounds okay on my $15 temp headphones but the receiver sounded great with a $150 set, so I can't really compare
google didn't shed any light, thanks


----------



## bobfig

i dont think that the z-2300's has a headphone amp. just a volume control


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i dont think that the z-2300's has a headphone amp. just a volume control


It has a headphone output but that doesn't really do good for 555s


----------



## 98uk

AKG K512's... any good?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sonenelson* 
I'm looking into buying the Sennheiser 555's.
can anyone comment on the quality of the logitech z-2300's as a headphone amp. before my last pair of high end cans got chewed up I was using my A/V receiver, but that is now across the room. Is it worth getting a new headphone amp or rearranging things so I can use my receiver again?
The z2300 sounds okay on my $15 temp headphones but the receiver sounded great with a $150 set, so I can't really compare
google didn't shed any light, thanks

most people who have tried plugging headphones into Logitech speakers report worse sound quality than plugging into the sound card


----------



## 98uk

I tried my HD555's in my Logitech Z-2300 controller. Definite loss of quality.


----------



## phospholipid

is anyone willing/does anyone know anyone in california who has ATH-A700's that they are willing to ship me for a loan out to do a head-to-head review? please let me know!


----------



## sonenelson

good to know I hadn't A/B tested the sound quality because of the easy access to the logitech controller, and cheap headphones I've been using. Now after buying a 25ft hdmi cable to move my receiver/tv away from my computer I will be rearranging again.









The logitechs do amplify the headphone output, I now have all my volumes up all the way, luckily that is perfect for my cheap headphones.

Is there an noticeable difference, or any difference, in using a dedicated headphone amp over a HT receiver?


----------



## Orcin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Can't wait to get it back, though. Neither the GS-1 or the Stello HP100 has the same organic and lovely soundstage that the Raptor has ...



I demand proof!









There is a thread on Head-Fi about a potential Austin meet at the end of June (20 or 27). I will definitely try to go if that's the date... how about you?


----------



## Aura

Well, since Julian already hinted at it, I suppose I ought to reveal my little secret. I'm on the planning team for CanJam 2010 to be held in Chicago.

I demand OCNHC members to attend







.


----------



## NFF

hmmm chicago... i wish.


----------



## runningmann

I have some HD595s

pwnage.


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Well, since Julian already hinted at it, I suppose I ought to reveal my little secret. I'm on the planning team for CanJam 2010 to be held in Chicago.

I demand OCNHC members to attend







.


Funds are being saved as we speak







. That's awesome that you're on the planning team though. Your inclusion on the team was a wise move indeed 







.

The guys that put this Can Jam together did an incredible job. They did have quite a few problems to attend to including, yet not limited to, a leak in the ceiling causing water and ceiling material to come crashing down onto one of the vendor tables







. Hopefully, next year's proceedings will be a good deal less eventful... at least in terms of such calamitous happenings as that.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thecool85*


Funds are being saved as we speak







. That's awesome that you're on the planning team though. Your inclusion on the team was a wise move indeed







.

The guys that put this Can Jam together did an incredible job. They did have quite a few problems to attend to including, yet not limited to, a leak in the ceiling causing water and ceiling material to come crashing down onto one of the vendor tables







. Hopefully, next year's proceedings will be a good deal less eventful... at least in terms of such calamitous happenings as that.


Well I'm sure they didn't quite plan for that event to occur at all.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Well, since Julian already hinted at it, I suppose I ought to reveal my little secret. I'm on the planning team for CanJam 2010 to be held in Chicago.

I demand OCNHC members to attend







.


I'm going for sure, without a second thought.


----------



## prosser13

This seems to be the best place to ask









I received my pair HD555s today and they're awesome, but the problem with them is I'm planning on using them mainly with my laptop and iPod and I didn't really realise just how long 3 meters long is!









I can't find any replacement cables online - I'm looking for about 1 metre long, preferably with a 3.5mm stereo connector as opposed to the current larger one - so is there anyone in this club who could do a good job at altering a replacement cable to fit my specifications?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


This seems to be the best place to ask









I received my pair HD555s today and they're awesome, but the problem with them is I'm planning on using them mainly with my laptop and iPod and I didn't really realise just how long 3 meters long is!









I can't find any replacement cables online - I'm looking for about 1 metre long, preferably with a 3.5mm stereo connector as opposed to the current larger one - so is there anyone in this club who could do a good job at altering a replacement cable to fit my specifications?










Did you email Sennheiser?


----------



## prosser13

Not yet, just getting around to it. The only replacement cable they list on the site is the same one it comes with though


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Not yet, just getting around to it. The only replacement cable they list on the site is the same one it comes with though










Drop them an email or call them. It doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## 98uk

Heh, when I take my HD555's on the bus, I wrap the excess cable up with a cable tie and hide it away. Cheap, but works fine


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Heh, when I take my HD555's on the bus, I wrap the excess cable up with a cable tie and hide it away. Cheap, but works fine










No reason I couldn't do that TBH but just seeing as a replacement cable is about Â£13 if I could get it terminated by someone I'd be willing to pay the extra to make them that much more usable


----------



## 98uk

Plus, you never know the 3M might come in useful at some point.


----------



## prosser13

I've got plenty of 3.5mm extension leads lying around the house


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


This seems to be the best place to ask









I received my pair HD555s today and they're awesome, but the problem with them is I'm planning on using them mainly with my laptop and iPod and I didn't really realise just how long 3 meters long is!









I can't find any replacement cables online - I'm looking for about 1 metre long, preferably with a 3.5mm stereo connector as opposed to the current larger one - so is there anyone in this club who could do a good job at altering a replacement cable to fit my specifications?










There is only one company that offers upgrade cables for HD555/HD595, but I can't post a link here...


----------



## Orcin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Well, since Julian already hinted at it, I suppose I ought to reveal my little secret. I'm on the planning team for CanJam 2010 to be held in Chicago.


Awesome news! Do you think it will be around the Memorial Day holiday weekend again? I might plan a vacation trip to Illinois.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey guys.

After purchasing a fake pair of Audio Technica ATH-ES7's (I got a full refund) I have suddenly been blessed with $92 USD ($120 AUD)

Now I can always add a bit to that (Around or over $100 USD), but does anyone have some suggestions for what to look out for that is extremely similar (Leading to better) in terms of size, style, price and quality?
Or are the ATH-ES7's the best in their class?

I want them for Public Transport so Isolation is a must. (I prefer headphones to IEM's)
I listen to Metal and Electronica, so I want tight deep bass, warm vocals and intricate highs/treble.

I know I've been asking this for the past 2 weeks and I apologize, my process for buying anything is just very long and deeply thought-out. I change my mind constantly until I hone in on the best choice.

I appreciate your help thus far, and hope it continues.
- R34P3R


----------



## bobfig

best ~ $100 that i have heard of when looking around are the HD-555, ATH-AD700(open back), ATH-A700(closed back), or the grado SR80i. the grado is on the ear and people say its more of a rock headphone. i recomend eather the HD-555 or the ATH-AD700.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


best ~ $100 that i have heard of when looking around are the HD-555, ATH-AD700(open back), ATH-A700(closed back), or the grado SR80i. the grado is on the ear and people say its more of a rock headphone. i recomend eather the HD-555 or the ATH-AD700.


Thanks, but some problems are.

1. If you look in my sig, you will see I already OWN the ATH-AD700's.
2. I am looking for a pair of headphones that isolate. Open backs (Like AD700's) leak like sieves, I need closed.
3. Unfortunately, the A700's (Closed) are no good due to their "3D-Wing" design, too bulky. I'm after more portable. (Sling around my neck)
4. After looking for Grado's they appear to be out of my price range. (If I can even find them.)

Thanks anyway, keep the suggestions coming.
- R34P3R


----------



## prosser13

The HD555s won't isolate so rule them out too.


----------



## bobfig

ummm the ATH-A700

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


best ~ $100 that i have heard of when looking around are the HD-555, ATH-AD700(open back), ATH-A700(closed back), or the grado SR80i. the grado is on the ear and people say its more of a rock headphone. i recomend eather the HD-555 or the ATH-AD700.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

but as he said

Quote:



3. Unfortunately, the A700's (Closed) are no good due to their "3D-Wing" design, too bulky. I'm after more portable. (Sling around my neck)


if size and style are of concern cant go wrong with the ES7's
they are damn sexxi


----------



## bobfig

so are in ear headphones ok or outa the question?


----------



## phospholipid

Hey kids -

Shingetsu and thecool85 are both lending me pairs of headphones, so that I can do a head-to-head for the best pair of gaming headphones [closed back] for the price.

The comparison will be my *HD212's*, Shing's *ATH-A700'*s and the cools *HA-RX700. *I think that besides the the HD201's [_not testing the HD201's cause I feel their in a completely different catagoery, being budget gamers_] , these three headphones nicely round up the closed back, gaming headphone genre sub $100. the only other pair i'd want to test is the *AKGK 81 DJ's* but i don't know anyone who hase those.

I'll keep you boys posted.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


so are in ear headphones ok or outa the question?


Well, I already own the Sennheiser CX-55's and CX-500 G4ME's.
I like them, but not what I'm after.

Btw, IEM = In-Ear-Monitor, just an abbreviation for canalphones. I said I don't want any more pairs of these, got too many.









Furthermore, I get to keep the fake ATH-ES7's, which don't sound too bad. Sound like a $30-$50 pair. (AUD)
So now I have a spare portable pair, score!


----------



## Wankerfx

I'm very happy that I got my job back a few weeks ago, now I can afford better stuff. I just got a hold of the Grado 325i's from the mailman, and they're bloody awesome. I wouldn't say that they're better than my Denon D2000's, but they're different. I've been listening to these for about three hours now, and I don't have any comfort issues with the bowls and I'm not experiencing any tiredness (maybe because I love treble). My Compass should be coming in two weeks, so I should have a review out by the end of the month.


----------



## NFF

how about the dt770's? the isolate quite well.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orcin*


Awesome news! Do you think it will be around the Memorial Day holiday weekend again? I might plan a vacation trip to Illinois.


Most likely not, a date has not be selected yet but we were leaning towards sometime in June. Seems like the later it is, the more opportunity for members to make the venture out.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NFF* 
how about the dt770's? the isolate quite well.

Yeah, but a lot more pricey and I can't find them locally. Even then they're all 250 Ohm versions, no good for MP3 Player + Fiio E5, they would need more juice!

How about the HD 212 Pro's by Sennheiser, anyone got any thoughts on them?


----------



## jpw007

Just go for some ES7's, i know where you can get a legit pair


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpw007* 
Just go for some ES7's, i know where you can get a legit pair









Yeah Yeah, you'd like that wouldn't you!








If they're so good, and you only appear to own open models, why are you selling them?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R* 
Hey guys.

After purchasing a fake pair of Audio Technica ATH-ES7's (I got a full refund) I have suddenly been blessed with $92 USD ($120 AUD)

Now I can always add a bit to that (Around or over $100 USD), but does anyone have some suggestions for what to look out for that is extremely similar (Leading to better) in terms of size, style, price and quality?
Or are the ATH-ES7's the best in their class?

I want them for Public Transport so Isolation is a must. (I prefer headphones to IEM's)
I listen to Metal and Electronica, so I want tight deep bass, warm vocals and intricate highs/treble.

I know I've been asking this for the past 2 weeks and I apologize, my process for buying anything is just very long and deeply thought-out. I change my mind constantly until I hone in on the best choice.

I appreciate your help thus far, and hope it continues.
- R34P3R

My advice would be to check out the ultrasone lineup. Their sound isn't for everyone, but the people who like them seem to really like them. I listened to some HFI-780s and while they seemed like phones that would take some getting used to, they also have quite a few redeeming qualities, not least of which being really good, deep bass. They also isolate very well and fold which is great for portability. The 780s are a bit out of your price range at $200 but you could always save up for them or check out some of their other headphones.

Alternatively, Shure is coming out with some full sized, closed phones this summer that sound really good for the money. They, like the ultrasones, isolate really well and are foldable. I heard the 840s at Can Jam and they have a very full, deep bass (for headphones) and I liked their sound a lot. The 840s are $200 but the 440s are supposed to sell for $99 I believe and they are purported to sound really good with the 840 pads. I didn't actually listen to the 440s though and everyone's ears are different so ymmv. I hope that helps







.

In other news, my new job is both a gift and a curse. I'm making more money, but I'm hardly ever home which means that I'll more than likely be returning the darkvoice and opting for something a little more portable. I may be selling my senns too as while I was at Can Jam, I preferred the HF-2s and with a limited amount of time to listen, I just can't justify having, what is in my opinion, so many phones.

I was also definitely bitten by the diy bug at Can Jam. There were so many awesome amps/dacs that people built and it's always something I've been fascinated with. Some of my money may go to buying a soldering iron and some decent tools. I'm a total noob at diy though so I've got some reading to do that's for sure.


----------



## Dar_T

I wouldn't mind joining. I just got a pair of HHF-1 phones.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dar_T*


I wouldn't mind joining. I just got a pair of HF-1 phones.


























I think those are the HHF-1's, Headphile's modification to the HF-1's. Nice grab by the way.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bk7794*


you can count me in


Huh?

Adding these folks to the list:
bobflg (HD555)
BugBash (HD555)
Dar_T (HF-1)
Lunartuna (Alessandro MS-1, HD280)
Mjg1675 (HD555)
prosser13 (HD555)
runningmann (HD595)
The Wally (HD595)

SilverPotato (Plantronics Audio .365)


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecool85* 
My advice would be to check out the ultrasone lineup. Their sound isn't for everyone, but the people who like them seem to really like them. I listened to some HFI-780s and while they seemed like phones that would take some getting used to, they also have quite a few redeeming qualities, not least of which being really good, deep bass. They also isolate very well and fold which is great for portability. The 780s are a bit out of your price range at $200 but you could always save up for them or check out some of their other headphones.

Alternatively, Shure is coming out with some full sized, closed phones this summer that sound really good for the money. They, like the ultrasones, isolate really well and are foldable. I heard the 840s at Can Jam and they have a very full, deep bass (for headphones) and I liked their sound a lot. The 840s are $200 but the 440s are supposed to sell for $99 I believe and they are purported to sound really good with the 840 pads. I didn't actually listen to the 440s though and everyone's ears are different so ymmv. I hope that helps









Wow, thanks for that.
Only problem is as you said; Ultrasones are more expensive, and even more so to get in Australia! Same as Grado and Beyerdynamic.
I'd like to save and spend more but the 'rents (Well, my Mum) keeps harping on how I'm spending too much money, especially recently on headphones.
I figure: It's MY job, MY money, and I still save heaps, so what's the issue?

Anyway...
Just out of interest:
Is anybody selling thinking of selling off any of their headphones that they no longer use, or are looking to upgrade.
Headphones are like speakers, they don't deteriorate like other electronics so I don't mind buying second hand.

A user is selling his ATH-ES7's (White unfortunately) so is anyone else selling/thinking of selling any of theirs?

Oh, and here's what I have so far. Nothing Audiophile except for the ATH-AD700's, but a collection I'm going to start and improve on none the less:

In the image are:
- ATH-AD700 [Headphone, Open, Circumaural]
- ATH-ES7 [Headphone, Closed, Supra-Aural, FAKE]
- ATH-WM5 [Headphones, Closed, Supra-Aural]
- CX-500 G4ME [Canalphone]
- CX-55 [Canalphone]
- Fiio E5 [Portable Amplifier]

Another question I want to ask, why do dedicated Headphone amps work better than receivers? (Such as my Onkyo TX-SR602)
And what is so significant about the use of "Tubes", do they simply function best for sound reproduction/modulation/amplification?
I'd just like to know why people spend 100's-1000's of dollars for Headphone amps. (Or even build their own)


----------



## CorpussStalker

Just got my 201's








Far better then the ****ty creative HS-100's I was using

Thanks for the great advice guys








Rep+


----------



## hotwaxisbad

I have the Steel Series Siberia (White) headphones.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hotwaxisbad*


I have the Steel Series Siberia (White) headphones.


they look cute


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AUS.R34P3R*


Yeah Yeah, you'd like that wouldn't you!








If they're so good, and you only appear to own open models, why are you selling them?


I hate supraaurals tbh. Just want some semi decent IEM's instead. Or maybe some A900's or something equivalent


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

::Update::
My headphones now include, and only include:
- ATH-AD700, HD 212 Pro, ATH-WM5

Please take out the CX-55, CX-500 and the ATH-ES7. (IEM's + Fake ES7's)

Thank you.

I'm listening to my newly acquired HD 212 Pro's and they sound great!
iPod >> Fiio E5 >> HD 212 Pro
Listening to "Voodoo People" by The Prodigy and it sounds... well great.
Treble is apparent, mids are smooth defined, bass is punchy without drowning out Treble and mids.

A very nice purchase IMO. (Only cost me $50 AUD)


----------



## chinesekiwi

One question: Why is there a Bose and Skullcandy corner?

Anyway, can I join the club?

My setup:

Full-size:

Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm) (there are at least 4 different modern versions of the DT880, this being the best sounding one) w/ Rockhopper M^3 headphone amp

Audio-Technica AD700 (gaming purposes)

Asus Essence STX >>> Rockhopper M^3 >>> Beyerdynamic DT880 (600 ohm) is the main setup.


----------



## Deagle50ae

What can to buy guys?

I'm looking at some new cans.

Akg 701
Sennheiser 650
Sennheiser 600
Beyerdynamic DT 880

I'm leaning away from Grado... I think they're beautiful, but I dont like the on-ear design... I want full cup coverage.

They'll be used mostly for vinyl, movies, and gaming... not much on-the-go listening.

Could possibly buy a Creek headphone amp too, but otherwise they'll be powered by an older Sony EX-GX series receiver (flagship model from mid-90's)
If I don't buy an amp, I'll build a cmoy for them in due time.

I'm open to other suggestions as well. have at it.

Budget is under $500 i'm thinking... (amazon pricing, not MSRP) but spending less is fine too. The cheaper the headphones, the better the amplification.

Thanks kiddos
-Josh


----------



## soloz2

they are all great cans. Try to listen to all and then choose. Had I to choose right now I would go for HD600 or k701.

For an amp get a millet hybrid mini max, or if budget won't allow the starving student will work for now.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
they are all great cans. Try to listen to all and then choose. Had I to choose right now I would go for HD600 or k701.

For an amp get a millet hybrid mini max, or if budget won't allow the starving student will work for now.

I'd rather get a decent doesn't need to be amped headphone (e.g. Denon D5000/ recabled D2000 for that price range) than underamp one tbh.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Just modded my HD201's
















_*Old broken Creative HS-100's....but the mic still worked*_
















_*Melted a hole through the side with a hot screwdriver lol*_








_*Pushed wiring through and screwed the mic in so that it would swivel like it did on the HS-100's*_








_*So I can have it either beside my month or turned up so its out of the way







*_


----------



## chinesekiwi

Tested and the mic worked?

I just don't see where the mic signal would travel....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


I'd rather get a decent doesn't need to be amped headphone (e.g. Denon D5000/ recabled D2000 for that price range) than underamp one tbh.


all headphones will sound better with better equipment upstream.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


all headphones will sound better with better equipment upstream.










However underamping a headphone = will no way reach it's potential thus can be beaten by headphone that require little amping to forfill it's potential (or closer to it).


----------



## CorpussStalker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Tested and the mic worked?

I just don't see where the mic signal would travel....


Yeah lol
You can see the little thin cable in one of the pics, that's the mic cable
I need to get some sleeving for it


----------



## Deagle50ae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


all headphones will sound better with better equipment upstream.










That's my thinking as well on the issue.
I'd be amping eventually anyways to provided the cleanest stream I can afford. Primarily for vinyl. I don't care too much about the stream quality on my compressed movies and music w/ onboard audio.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CorpussStalker*


_*Pushed wiring through and screwed the mic in so that it would swivel like it did on the HS-100's*_








_*So I can have it either beside my month or turned up so its out of the way







*_










Fly mod.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Hey guys,

I recently acquired a pair of Sennheiser HD 212 Pro's that needed the Ear pads replacing, no big deal.
Upon changing the damaged Ear pads, I decided to open them up and see what's inside. (Also it was a bit tricky to change the pads, not much room to get in behind)

As I'm new to Headphones and Audio, I am wanting to inquire as to what "soft mods" I can perform on these to achieve better sound quality.
By "soft mod", I mean a modification that is relatively simple, or can easily be reversed. (E.g. Adding dampening material, not cable changes)

I'm looking for more bass and softer mids, treble is fine.
Most people say these have tonnes of bass, but I found it to be lackluster no matter what I drove them with.
Treble meanwhile was quite nice and defined, mids were a tad harsh.

So, what are my options in modifying them?
I have attached some pictures so you can see what you're dealing with.
So far I have seen no pictures on the internet of the HD 212 Pro's drivers or "insides", so I took my own.



Any and all useful information is appreciated.
If you would like/need any more pictures simply ask and I will upload them.

Thank you for your time and support.
- R34P3R


----------



## soloz2

I'm thinking about upgrading my source. Anyone interested in a PartsConnexion 1+ modded Music Hall CD25?


----------



## bobfig

price?


----------



## soloz2

probably about $375,I have the original box/receipt and it was like $995. They normally sell for about $400+ used.


----------



## soloz2

I think I'm probably going to go through with the purchase of a nice SACD player. It's been on my wish list for quite a while, so even though I've been very happy with my CD25 I can't afford both!









I'll give ou guys here first dibs. I have the original box, receipt, etc. The CDP itself is in like new condition, the remote is excellent except the aluminum face has started to pull up at the top. Nothing some glue won't fix...

Parts Connexion 1+ modded Music Hall CD25.
brief review where it bested a $1,700 player: http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/m...ll/cd25.2.html

Mods Include:
# 10 x Japanese Riken Ohm 1/2 watt (gold-plated leads) Carbon resistors in the signal path.
# 8 x BlackGate Standard, N and C grade electrolytic capacitors around the coupling caps and power supply
# 2 x Multicap PPMFX grade metalized polypropylene capacitors in the signal path
# 8 x SF4007 Vishay-Telefunken diodes to the bias supply
# 2 x sheets of Soundcoat dampening material applied to the internal chassis
# 4 x EAR compliant Sorbothane isolation feet installed on the bottom of the machine
# 1 pr. of Vampire RCA jacks (OFC copper body, gold-plated) installed on the back plate
# 2 ft. DH Labs pure silver, Teflon dielectric output wire in place of the cheap stock wire
# TRT Silver content Wonder Solder throughout.
the + signifies the opa627 op-amps.

I currently have Burson Discrete Op-Amps installed, they take the CD25 another step up from the 1+ mods. (cost $180 for the pair)

I've seen these sell for $400+ over the last year or so, so lets say $375 split shipping. If you want the Burson Discrete Op-Amps I'll let those go for $145)


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome CDP Deal Soloz, too bad my audio is all digital


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


awesome CDP Deal Soloz, too bad my audio is all digital










CDs are digital too


----------



## s1rrah

In case anyone is looking for a decent soundcard:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f43/fs...2/#post5483578

...

@ Soloz

I'd love to buy your CDP but I just dropped a grand on this:

http://dev.vis.com.pe/****/fotos/hv30.jpg

...

Gonna be soon embarking on a Film As Much Live Music As You Can(tm) mission ...

LOL.

:0


----------



## soloz2

I thought you were made of money...


----------



## H3||scr3am

clearly he is... did you not just see the grand he dropped on a mic... and all the tickets he'll need to buy to film the music... its an epic journey...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


clearly he is... did you not just see the grand he dropped on a mic... and all the tickets he'll need to buy to film the music... its an epic journey...


Actually, it's a camera *and* a mic ...










BTW:

Just got my Raptor amp back from Ray Sam ... after my ghey little tube foible ... and have to say, ... I never thought I'd be happy to remove a Headamp GS-1 from my desk but happy I was to replace it with my newly renovated Raptor amp (new Pliltron transformer as I burnt the old one up) ...

I'm finally coming to understand the allure of tubes.

Man, the bass and soundstage is a whole other order of bizness with tubes over solid state!

In all fairness, I think the GS-1 and Stello HP100 are slightly more resolving in the micro detail department ... but not nearly so fun and engaging as the Raptor.


----------



## grahamcrackuh

Can you guys talk to me about the hd201s and the grado sr60s. I want nice mids because I love jazz and classic rock. Ones that work well with games too. The sr60s meet the first 2 requirements as I understand it, but how's it gonna be gaming. Just ramble on about ur experiences with each of them.

+rep for yar help.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Actually, it's a camera *and* a mic ...










BTW:

Just got my Raptor amp back from Ray Sam ... after my ghey little tube foible ... and have to say, ... I never thought I'd be happy to remove a Headamp GS-1 from my desk but happy I was to replace it with my newly renovated Raptor amp (new Pliltron transformer as I burnt the old one up) ...

I'm finally coming to understand the allure of tubes.

Man, the bass and soundstage is a whole other order of bizness with tubes over solid state!

In all fairness, I think the GS-1 and Stello HP100 are slightly more resolving in the micro detail department ... but not nearly so fun and engaging as the Raptor.










I bet that Piltron transformer cost you a pretty penny!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grahamcrackuh* 
Can you guys talk to me about the hd201s and the grado sr60s. I want nice mids because I love jazz and classic rock. Ones that work well with games too. The sr60s meet the first 2 requirements as I understand it, but how's it gonna be gaming. Just ramble on about ur experiences with each of them.

+rep for yar help.

for your music choices I would step up in both brands. HD555 at a minimum, HD595 would be better regarding Senns (and HD600 would be even better... but more expensive and require an amp)
I'd also step up to sr225 at a minimum for your music tastes, and HP-2 or RS1 if you could. Again, could really use an amp.

If those are too expensive then at a minimum I'd go with HD555 or SR80


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I bet that Piltron transformer cost you a pretty penny!

I don't want to talk about it.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated

AUS.R34P3R (ATH-AD700, HD 212 Pro, ATH-WM5) [Complete List]

hotwaxisbad (Steel Series Siberia)


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Hey Guys, I'm thinking of getting a new set of phones to step up from my AudioTechnica ATH-M20's. I've read a lot about the HD555's and the Audio Technica ATH-AD700's. My biggest concern is to go open or closed style. My computer is in the living room so Im leaning towards the closed style so I dont hear whats going on around me and also to not disturb the wife watching the TV. From what I understand the open style has a lot better soundstage, but how much leakage gets out? enough to have her telling mr to turn it down? advice please.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OTHG_ChefTreb*


Hey Guys, I'm thinking of getting a new set of phones to step up from my AudioTechnica ATH-M20's. I've read a lot about the HD555's and the Audio Technica ATH-AD700's. My biggest concern is to go open or closed style. My computer is in the living room so Im leaning towards the closed style so I dont hear whats going on around me and also to not disturb the wife watching the TV. From what I understand the open style has a lot better soundstage, but how much leakage gets out? enough to have her telling mr to turn it down? advice please.


A lot of leakage gets out, people will think you're deaf.







Both are good imo at least I enjoy both open back and closed.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Hey fallen, could you upgrade my little part of the list, please?

I only have HD212Pro's, Monster Turbines, SoundMagic PL30's, Sony MDR-EX55's, and JVC Aircushions.

Thanks.

Also, has anyone thought of making an IEM-only thread, and kinda turn this one into a full-size headphone thread?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Hey fallen, could you upgrade my little part of the list, please?

I only have HD212Pros, Monster Turbines, JVC Marshmallows, and JVC Aircushions.

Thanks.

Also, has anyone thought of making an IEM-only thread, and kinda turn this one into a full-size headphone thread?


na thats going a little far i mean there isent enough people here to warent a iem sticky but by all means make a IEM thread i just doubt it will be sticky'd


----------



## scuderia

Hey guys, I'd love to join. I am a budding audiophile that fell for SkullCandy's hype. So now I have a pair of SkullCrushers.








I'll be leaving the SC corner for some Sennheisers when my wallet recoups the hit it took from my build.

Add me please.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

this is for all you FLAC heads out there who have portables that cant play flac

http://www.overclock.net/downloads/525501-switch.html


----------



## gbrilliantq

Trying to decide which amp to get for my HD595's. This would be the first dedicated headphone amp I've ever owned. I was looking at the LittleDot3, but the $40+ shipping is turning me away. Any recommendations for an amp $150 max shipped?


----------



## soloz2

av123 x-head. I think regular price is $199, but I've seen a used one on head-fi


----------



## H3||scr3am

New B-Stock one, straight from av123, for within budget possibly...

http://www.av123.com//index.php?page...mart&Itemid=37


----------



## Tweex

Just ordered a pair of HD 555s with an X-Fi Titanium Pro card. I am hoping for great things in COD4 and Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Just ordered a pair of HD 555s with an X-Fi Titanium Pro card. I am hoping for great things in COD4 and Modern Warfare 2.


Not really the best games to test sound out on tbh quality wise. COD4 uses Directsound = *really* old! They didn't even use the _slightly newer_ Directsound 3D lols! I don't think Modern Warfare 2 will be any different.

Games to test out sound on (FPS's):

Project Reality (mod for Battlefield 2)
ArmA

That said, you're on Vista too thus any difference between games in Vista = mi8nimised due to Vista's new sound architecture WASAPI.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tweex*


Just ordered a pair of HD 555s with an X-Fi Titanium Pro card. I am hoping for great things in COD4 and Modern Warfare 2.


Only one pair?


----------



## s1rrah

Little Raptor/Havana pr0n for you guys:

...










...


----------



## prosser13

I thought that was a building the first time I looked at it


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
I thought that was a building the first time I looked at it










It's building something in my pants, yo.


----------



## H3||scr3am

hey s1rrah, is there an led giving the Havanas tube that colour? or is that natural glow? I plan to mod in a blue LED into mine, but if there is a preexisting LED it'll be easy


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
hey s1rrah, is there an led giving the Havanas tube that colour? or is that natural glow? I plan to mod in a blue LED into mine, but if there is a preexisting LED it'll be easy









No ... not at all.

And the Real World(tm) appearance of the Havana's tube glow is rather modest compared to that shot.

That's a way overexposed shot taken in a dark room ... which dramatically over exaggerates light values. I took the shot that way for dramatic effect. LOL.

Any of the better tubes for the Havana, the Bendix 6385/JW WE396A ... don't glow too bright. You can see them just enough to get a sonic woody but they aren't all glowing and bright like in the pic.

That's a JW branded WE396A in the above pic, BTW. You can get them for 50 to 100 bucks at Tube World. Highly recommended tube.

Best.
.joel


----------



## H3||scr3am

currently on the hunt for some bendix tubes for it:

6385 and/or 2c51... no luck finding any reasonably priced ones yet... 125 USD + s/h is the closest I've come on a 6385... aiming for $100 USD or less shipped...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
currently on the hunt for some bendix tubes for it:

6385 and/or 2c51... no luck finding any reasonably priced ones yet... 125 USD + s/h is the closest I've come on a 6385... aiming for $100 USD or less shipped...

I can get you a semi used 6385 for 55 euro from a France located head fier friend o' mine. Just say the word. I'm not sure what 55 euro equals in US but I'd guess it's around 75 bucks or so.

PM me if your interested.

Best.
.joel


----------



## nitteo

I got my new HD280 Pro and I love it!


----------



## Gunlock

Just opened the packaging on my Beyerdynamic DTX800's.

Eye-candy / review thread: http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...6k-wrists.html


----------



## .Sup

Ok I'm listening to Internet radio (the song is "The Sun says goodbye" by Paul Hardcastle) and the HD600s sound amazing tonight. I'm absolutely loving them, so comfy feels like a boob around each ear. Everyone should experience what I am atm. Simply amazing


----------



## RallyMaster

JVC HA-RX700 and Sennheiser HD595 shown. I also own the JVC HA-RX900 that I left back home in the US.


----------



## NFF

in about 2 weeks time i will have a pair of sr60's on the way for 45usd shipped how awsome is that.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NFF*


in about 2 weeks time i will have a pair of sr60's on the way for 45usd shipped how awsome is that.


expecting comfortability feedback


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
expecting comfortability feedback









oh i dont expect them to be comfy. i expect them to be fun sounding.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Could someone link me to the page or thread that has the list of headphones in price ranges and it rates each ones qualities? I use to have it bookmarked but a hdd crashed killed that ):


----------



## Gunlock

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-headsets.html

That it?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm*


Could someone link me to the page or thread that has the list of headphones in price ranges and it rates each ones qualities? I use to have it bookmarked but a hdd crashed killed that ):


yea its a sticky.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Performance TIP: The Sennheiser HD600/580 stock headphone cable is MUCH better sonically than the Sennheiser HD650 stock cable. The HD650 stock headphone cable uses considerably more signal polluting dielectric which degrades the audio signal. If you want to improve the overall sound of your HD650's, change the stock headphone cable to the HD600/580 stock headphone cable.


Interesting. I've seen lots of people buying HD650 cable for their HD580/600. Bad move it seems. It could be also why some people consider HD600 to sound better than HD650.


----------



## CorpussStalker

Anyone here have Sennheiser HD570's?
If so are they any good?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Interesting. I've seen lots of people buying HD650 cable for their HD580/600. Bad move it seems. It could be also why some people consider HD600 to sound better than HD650.

why does that seem to be a bad move? Have you ever looked at the HD650 cable side by side with the HD580/600 cable? big difference.

If you want a small upgrade and aren't willing to shell out for a Good cable then the HD650 cable is a viable solution. No where near as good as the cable on my HD580's right now and it's not even close to being burnt in right now


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


why does that seem to be a bad move? Have you ever looked at the HD650 cable side by side with the HD580/600 cable? big difference.

If you want a small upgrade and aren't willing to shell out for a Good cable then the HD650 cable is a viable solution. No where near as good as the cable on my HD580's right now and it's not even close to being burnt in right now










Ok you're right, I haven't compared them, was assuming. My bad.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunlock* 
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...-headsets.html

That it?

Yeah, thanks!


----------



## soloz2

Thought I'd post a couple deals here to club members before I either change my mind or offer anywhere else.

1. TCA Gizmo 25wpc digital amp with sub out. Like new, with original box. Sells for $119 new, $75 shipped con-US.

2. Music Hall CD25 with Parts Connexion 1+ mods, 9/10 condition, remote 8/10. Have the original box and receipt. Great CD player for less than the mods alone cost! New was $980, $365 shipped con-US


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Add me!

I'm a big fan of headphones.









I have SteelSound 3H's and HD201's. My next headphone investment is gonna be either HD555's with a clip-on mic or a higher end headset.


----------



## meticadpa

Umm... Perfect hair is *not* overrated.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Umm... Perfect hair is *not* overrated.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Umm... Perfect hair is *not* overrated.


the messier mine is the better it looks...


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
the messier mine is the better it looks...









2nd that


----------



## el gappo

chalk me up for a pair of PLANTRONICS GAMECOM 367







should arrive in the morning







i wont look that silly


----------



## soloz2

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140329185839

That's going to make a killer faceplate for my Maxed out Millet Hybrid Max Integrated headphone amp/DAC/preamp!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=140329185839

That's going to make a killer faceplate for my Maxed out Millet Hybrid Max Integrated headphone amp/DAC/preamp!









Nice but couldn't you make it by yourself?


----------



## Hammerdin

Headphones ftw, the subwoofer under my desk only serves as a foot rest now.

I have some Razer Piranhas and a pair of HD212Pro's.

When the Piranha dies ill be going with some high end Sennheisers and a clip on mic.


----------



## darklight746

Ooooo I wanna join with my rasta Skullcandy Full Metal Jackets


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Nice but couldn't you make it by yourself?

I only have a miter saw, no table saw or planer, so I wanted to get a piece of wood the proper thickness and width. The finishing, and drilling will all be done by me though.


----------



## soloz2

I'll let you guys know how this little guy does:
http://web.musicalparadise.ca:8103/i...products_id=68


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I'll let you guys know how this little guy does:
http://web.musicalparadise.ca:8103/i...products_id=68

You're buying it? primarily for speakers or headphones?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
You're buying it? primarily for speakers or headphones?

already purchased. 8% ebay coupon = -$16, bing cashback is also at 8%, so another -$16 back in my pp account later. Couldn't resist!

I'm currently in the market for a good pair of easy to drive speakers. not sure if I'll be going single driver or used yet... still looking.

It will be my computer, cheapest setup likely to be in my house, do it all headphones or speakers, whatever I'm in the mood for amp. (hopefully)


----------



## .Sup

hopefully the speakers are muted when headphones are plugged in. Impatiently awaiting your review or overview


----------



## Aura

Man, I do not believe I have went this long without posting in the club in well over a year.

I think I'm about to crack under the increasing temptation of the HF2. Anyone want my HD600?

Jacob - I'd probably buy your Gizmo if I hadn't wasted money on that Nakamichi, which now sits completely unused in a spare room here at the house.


----------



## Azazel

Just do it Aura!!







We might as well just waterfall this. I cracked last week, you this week, who's gonna go next?


----------



## .Sup

I wouldn't sell the HD600, its a legendary headphone. So how do you compare it to HF2?
I wonder when OCN will have headphones made exclusively for them...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
I wouldn't sell the HD600, its a legendary headphone. So how do you compare it to HF2?
I wonder when OCN will have headphones made exclusively for them...

not for a long time...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Man, I do not believe I have went this long without posting in the club in well over a year.

I think I'm about to crack under the increasing temptation of the HF2. Anyone want my HD600?

Jacob - I'd probably buy your Gizmo if I hadn't wasted money on that Nakamichi, which now sits completely unused in a spare room here at the house.

you posted 3 weeks ago?








http://www.overclock.net/6371978-post7133.html


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you posted 3 weeks ago?








http://www.overclock.net/6371978-post7133.html

lol indeed perhaps it felt like a year to him?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i think he means 3 weeks without posting in here is the longest he has gone in the last year.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
Just do it Aura!!







We might as well just waterfall this. I cracked last week, you this week, who's gonna go next?

Heh, I will be ordering but not for a little while. Gonna wait for Todd to put a dent in this backlog of orders.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
I wouldn't sell the HD600, its a legendary headphone. So how do you compare it to HF2?
I wonder when OCN will have headphones made exclusively for them...

I have not heard the HF2, but when all is said and done it will be quite legendary in its own right. I have been hearing general thoughts such as _PS1 with better balance - a bit less bass impact, no weird honk in the treble, insane mids...._

One of my close friends on HF, another Moth guy, expressed some thoughts and that is what got me excited. Both of us have used the PS1 multiple times with our rigs, so its nice to have a reference to compare to. I think the HF2 is a relatively safe choice for me considering its value.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
you posted 3 weeks ago?








http://www.overclock.net/6371978-post7133.html

Schubie got it







, mah bad. Of my 1,7xx posts in total, roughly 800 can be found in this thread alone, so when I don't post for 3 weeks it feels like a lifetime.

I guess I like talking about headphones or something.


----------



## Aura

Oh dear, look what I done and gone did.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

ahahaha


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*











Oh dear, look what I done and gone did.


My birthday is next week... hoping for lots of $$$ so maybe I can order a pair.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


My birthday is next week... hoping for lots of $$$ so maybe I can order a pair.










lol Aura, I think 2 posts ago you were saying that was going to have to wait, lol.

@ Soloz, happy early B-day, and I just sent you money, no go spend it







(albeit it was for something







)


----------



## oblivion.sky

reppin ' DENON DN-HP1000!

im a bedroom DJ so i use this for djing and gaming!


----------



## Azazel

I knew you wouldn't be able to hold out lol. Gratz on the new headphone.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
lol Aura, I think 2 posts ago you were saying that was going to have to wait, lol.

@ Soloz, happy early B-day, and I just sent you money, no go spend it







(albeit it was for something







)

Well like, I didn't have anything but my own self-restraint holding me back, and the only reason I wanted to sit on it was to see how quickly Todd would get the batches shipped. Logic kicked in and said I might as well just order now because more people are going to hop on board and it would've delayed me even further.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
I knew you wouldn't be able to hold out lol. Gratz on the new headphone.









You too







. Seriously, we need to hang again. I'll try and come up with something and let you know (perhaps another Champaign meet is in order...).

Oh, Jacob - happy birthday my friend. Are you going to the NJ meet?


----------



## NFF

wow guys cant wait to hear what you think of the hf-2's oh and happy birthday Jacob!


----------



## Azazel

I have the connectors and 18awg wire to make the adapters for the firstwatt to 2x 3 pin xlr and a 4pin xlr already but the amp hasn't shipped yet. When it gets here I have to make sure it goes loud enough coming straight off the buffalo. Hopefully it does and I will just put a volumite in it to use with any transport. Till then its just volume control through foobar.

Once that is done I could just drive up to Peoria (providing I can crash on the couch for a night lol) or you could drive down here (and crash on the couch). I want to drink this time.









Edit: As sad as it is, I think I am actually more anxious to hear the K701 with the amp than my K1000 lol.


----------



## 31337

Sign me up!

FLACs => WinAmp => ASIO out => X-Fi Xtreme Music => ATH-A700s


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Well like, I didn't have anything but my own self-restraint holding me back, and the only reason I wanted to sit on it was to see how quickly Todd would get the batches shipped. Logic kicked in and said I might as well just order now because more people are going to hop on board and it would've delayed me even further.

You too







. Seriously, we need to hang again. I'll try and come up with something and let you know (perhaps another Champaign meet is in order...).

Oh, Jacob - happy birthday my friend. Are you going to the NJ meet?

I don't know at this point... the townhouse I was supposed to move into last weekend didn't work out so now I'm searching again, I may be moving at the end of the month... or next month, or in 2 weeks!

That coupled with my wife going back to work next week and also being in the market for a new car... means I just plain don't have extra money. If I end up that way at the end of the month to visit family then I will likely drop in, but I just can't see making a special trip right now.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


Once that is done I could just drive up to Peoria (providing I can crash on the couch for a night lol) or you could drive down here (and crash on the couch). I want to drink this time.










Hell yeah, I move into my new apt. at school sometime in August, you are free to drive up for whatever weekend (except for late Sept. friend is getting married).

Drinking/headphones/speakers will be a guarantee







.


----------



## Josh81

What would you recommend for a complete newbie?

I'm just looking for something very comfortable that produces good sound. My current headset is so painful even after only 30 minutes.

I don't really need an amazing headset or anything, because I'm using onboard sound.

Don't need a microphone headset either.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


What would you recommend for a complete newbie?

I'm just looking for something very comfortable that produces good sound. My current headset is so painful even after only 30 minutes.

I don't really need an amazing headset or anything, because I'm using onboard sound.

Don't need a microphone headset either.


The Sennheiser HD201 is a nice, inexpensive step into the world of decent headphones.


----------



## Wankerfx

I've been away for about a week, just listening to music through my new Audio-gd Compass! The sound is magnificent when paired with my Denon D2000's and Grado 325i's!

Anyway, some guy is interested in trading his HD580's with HD650 drivers and HD600 grills for my 325i's. I originally wanted to have two headphones which had completely different sound, but I find the 325i's to be not as different as I'd like from the D2000's. Would it be wise to go with the HD650 drivers for this different sound? Will this sound be good when paired with my Compass? Thanks!

Here's a picture of my setup if anyone's interested:

http://img5.imageshack.us/i/1005772u.jpg/


----------



## Steggy

Current headphones: Sennheiser 595, Grado Sr80, sennheiser mx500, jvc gumy, shure se110(the shures are technically my brothers, but meh)

No amp for now

future setup: Sennheiser hd600, Zero amp/dac, and I'll probably get astro a40's to do a review on them. Might as well get the package that comes with the headset and mixamp.


----------



## Josh81

nevermind


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *josh81*


what would you recommend for a complete newbie?

I'm just looking for something very comfortable that produces good sound. My current headset is so painful even after only 30 minutes.

I don't really need an amazing headset or anything, because i'm using onboard sound.

Don't need a microphone headset either.


jvc rx700, $34.


----------



## jpw007

Updated my headphones list again!

instead of;
jpw007 (HD555, ATH-ES7, ATH-AD900)

should now be

jpw007 (HD555, ATH-ES7, ATH-AD900, DT250, RE0)

Got myself some Beyerdynamic DT250's and some Headdirect RE0's. Though the RE0's are iems so they probably didnt qualify.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Just bought some HD 201s : D


----------



## NFF

just got back from working at a country music festival...... good thing i was situated across from the "rock" stage. got to see Bif Naked play, and i heard the Mudmen play twice (work held me from seeing them.) though its clear that the sound tech's dont know what tight bass is. they had the kick tuned like a fart cannon... argh! take a fart with a large diamiter mic eq off everything above 200hz give it a 100hz bump and theres the kick. grrr. but yea lots of drunk ppl there, worked 4 days doing 14+ hours so it was an interesting experience.


----------



## nitrousflash

I'm in, I have the
ATH-ES7's


----------



## Maian

I'm in... Sennheiser HD202s.


----------



## xguntherc

Im in as well.. i know this is a huge club. I think its about time i show my appreciation and join..

Currently using my nice new ATH-AD500's they are my main Gaming cans, I also have the Klipsh Custom 3's and my newest purchase that will soon be here Wednesday are the Nuforce NE-7M IEM's. I've heard great things about them. and i'll post a nice review on them and the custom 3's soon.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sorry about the delay guys, here's the latest update.

31337 (ATH-A700)
evilspongebob72 (HD201)
GoTMaXPoWeR (SteelSound 3H, HD201)
Gunlock (DTX800)
Hammerdin (Piranhas, HD212 Pro)
ImmortalKenny (HD212Pros, Monster Turbines, HA-FX33, HA-FX66)
Maian (HD202)
nitrousflash (ATH-ES7)
jpw007 (HD555, ATH-ES7, ATH-AD900, DT250, RE0)
nitteo (HD280 Pro)
oblivion.sky (DN-HP1000)
Steggy (HD595, SR80, MX500, JVC Gummy, SE110)
Tweex (HD555)
xguntherc (ATH-AD500, Custom 3, NE-7M)

el gappo (Gamecon 367)

darklight746 (Full Metal Jacket)
scuderia (SkullCrusher)


----------



## Josh81

i feel stupid asking but how do i get these sennheiser 202's working on my PC? i plugged them in and realtek acknowledges it..i say its a headphone and then when i go to playback in my audio options the sennheiser doesn't show up

edit : nevermind, even though they don't show up they are working..weird


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
i feel stupid asking but how do i get these sennheiser 202's working on my PC? i plugged them in and realtek acknowledges it..i say its a headphone and then when i go to playback in my audio options the sennheiser doesn't show up

edit : nevermind, even though they don't show up they are working..weird

They wont show up as a playback device - the Realtek is just guessing that they are headphones based on their impedance.

The playback device will be the Realtek, or default audio device, or whatever else you select - the headphones are not digital and have no way of communicating with the operating system.


----------



## gorb

Just ordered some audio technica ath-ad700s and a zalman clip mic

been using a steelsound 5hv2 headset :/


----------



## [pi]

Lately I've been thinking about getting a pair of ATH-A700s since I love my HD202s so much. Would it be worth it really? As much as I want another pair of cans, and for all the raves I hear about the A700s, I don't know if I want to part with the ~$130 for a pair.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Drizzt5

ATH-A700's here. So good.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[pi]* 
Lately I've been thinking about getting a pair of ATH-A700s since I love my HD202s so much. Would it be worth it really? As much as I want another pair of cans, and for all the raves I hear about the A700s, I don't know if I want to part with the ~$130 for a pair.

Any suggestions?

Oh, hi there.
I say do it... I was on the edge for a while but I don't regret it now. Perfect for my gaming and music listening needs.

I got them for $120 on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-A...7081061&sr=8-2
Only $113 right here.


----------



## evilspongebob72

HD201s arrived and I absolutely love them : D Such a big improvement over my fatality headset


----------



## Drizzt5

evilspongebob, wear that headset for around 3-5 hours straight and tell me if it is uncomfortable at all.

And I'm sure it is a gigantic improvement, congratz on a good purchase


----------



## Josh81

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
evilspongebob, wear that headset for around 3-5 hours straight and tell me if it is uncomfortable at all.

And I'm sure it is a gigantic improvement, congratz on a good purchase









202's definitely not comfortable after 3-5 hours

top of hear starts hurting

hope i get used to it if not im gonna return it and get an 80$ headset


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drizzt5* 
evilspongebob, wear that headset for around 3-5 hours straight and tell me if it is uncomfortable at all.

And I'm sure it is a gigantic improvement, congratz on a good purchase









I was wearing it for longer than that yesterday and it was fine for me, only had to "let me ears breath" by lifting the can for about 2 seconds every few hours or so. Great headphones.


----------



## Aura

Anyone thinking about the HF2 needs to get in as quickly as they can; two days ago Todd posted that there were less than 80 out of the 500 still available. I am going to guess that they will all be spoken for within a week.

Just a quick count, by my reckoning we have three OCNHC members already in - Julian (TheCool), Matt (Azazel), and myself. I'd say that's a fair representation for OCN stake in this very limited headphone. But, the more the merrier as they say. In other words, if you got the cash get in on this thing because you will not find more value in another headphone.

I'm reading thoughts from other hobbyists in which they prefer the HF2 to every other Grado headphone. Ever. I keep reading that it has the most ideal balance that a Grado can offer without giving you issues in the treble. Now, I have not had issues with treble in Grados in the past, but it is nice to have some reassurance in that regard because many other people do.


----------



## .Sup

Whats the price on those?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Whats the price on those?

Click me!


----------



## soloz2

more than I have at the moment


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Anyone thinking about the HF2 needs to get in as quickly as they can; two days ago Todd posted that there were less than 80 out of the 500 still available. I am going to guess that they will all be spoken for within a week.

Just a quick count, by my reckoning we have three OCNHC members already in - Julian (TheCool), Matt (Azazel), and myself. I'd say that's a fair representation for OCN stake in this very limited headphone. But, the more the merrier as they say. In other words, if you got the cash get in on this thing because you will not find more value in another headphone.

I'm reading thoughts from other hobbyists in which they prefer the HF2 to every other Grado headphone. Ever. I keep reading that it has the most ideal balance that a Grado can offer without giving you issues in the treble. Now, I have not had issues with treble in Grados in the past, but it is nice to have some reassurance in that regard because many other people do.


I've noticed some terrible things with the QC. The Head-F1 thing isn't too bad to handle, but one guy's HF2's had some chemical overspray on his lettering, and it looked horrible. Hopefully Grado fixes these issues for the later batches.


----------



## Azazel

I didn't order the HF-2 Aura. I have my money locked up in my current cans lol. Speaking of which, my precious came today!









I have to have my pc turned down 35db to listen at a normal level on most songs with the buffalo plugged right into it. I'm going to try and find some smaller resistors(with very tight tolerances) to use in the IVY of the buffalo to make it put out 1 volt instead of 2 and install a volumite. Then the F1 will be able to be used with pretty much any headphone + the buffalo should sound even better because it would be more of a current source.


----------



## .Sup

Who built it for you Azazel? Looks very clean inside


----------



## Azazel

I got it from http://www.renohifi.com/ They are the authorized seller. Nelson Pass builds them. I was gonna try to buy one used but since there are only 100 I said screw it and just got one now.


----------



## Aura

Looks muy bueno Matt







. Could've sworn you ordered the HF2... you can hear mine regardless.


----------



## Josh81

i'm thinking about dishing out 100 on a quality pair of headphones

these hurt pretty bad after a gaming marathon, i just woke up and my ears still hurt in one spot from yesterday

(currently using senn 202's)

looking at the 555's right now


----------



## soloz2

I just got outbid on a pair of B&W DM601







oh well... there's other speakers for me to try


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


i'm thinking about dishing out 100 on a quality pair of headphones

these hurt pretty bad after a gaming marathon, i just woke up and my ears still hurt in one spot from yesterday

(currently using senn 202's)

looking at the 555's right now


Best FPS/postional gaming headphone this side of US$300 is the Audio Technica AD700 at sub $100.
The AD700 without a bassy source lack bass however.
For a mixture of bass and gaming, the Beyerdynamic DTX series (DTX800 @ $90, DTX900 @$100) and the JVC series of headphones (HA-RX700 @ $34, HA-DX1 @ $90, HA-DX3 @ $120).
All are much better alternatives than the HD555, particularly the RX700 for bang for buck.
HD555 is quite overhyped here tbh.

Positional gaming = games such as Counter Strike, Call of Duty, Battleifeild series, Left 4 Dead etc.. where the position of the enemy/target is more important for game experience (frags) than the atmospheric sounds.

Atmospheric gaming = games such as Bioshock, Fallout 3 etc. where the atmospheric sounds is more important for the overall game experience than where the target is.


----------



## soloz2

don't discount HD595 or DT770 Pro/80 I would say both are better than the ATH, but both are more expensive.


----------



## chinesekiwi

both are better for music, but for positional gaming, I dunno eh.
I prefer my AD700 for serious FPS gaming over my DT880/600's.


----------



## Sylon

I literally ripped apart my MDR-EX85 by accident so now I need something else. Sucks to be in canada, not many choices. I'm currently looking at the MDR-EX76LP from sony....I really liked the EX85 despite some rather harsh reviews. I just wanted some expert oppinions, here are the specs according to the sony site. btw it costs about 79~ CDN after tax.

General
Type Closed, dynamic 
Plug Gold-plated L-shaped stereo mini
Audio
Driver Unit 9mm diameter, dome type
Diaphragm PET 
Sensitivity 103dB/mW 
Impedance 16 ohms at 1kHz 
Magnet Neodymium (400kJ/m3) 
Frequency Response 6-24,000Hz 
Power handling capacity 100mW 
Weights and Measurements
Weight Approx. 6 g (without Cord) 
Cord 1.2m neckchain
Supplied Acc. 
Ear PadS,M,L(x2)
Carrying CaseYes
Cord AdjusterYes


----------



## yang88she

just purchased some HD595's! can't wait!


----------



## DevilGear44

Is the price difference from the 555 to 595 worth it? I listen to a ton of music (mostly metal-death metal, nu metal, melodic death metal, industrial metal, etc). I am also using onboard sound, because I cannot get a soundcard because my 3 crossfired 4870s cover all of the expansion slots. Or should I get the HD555 and use the money I saved to get some cheap/decent 5.1 speakers like the X-540?


----------



## soloz2

get a pair of SR80


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


get a pair of SR80


this and a USB DAC


----------



## honk_honk

Just ordered a pair of ATH AD700s, I can't wait for them to arrive, my first "real headphones."


----------



## DevilGear44

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honk_honk* 
Just ordered a pair of ATH AD700s, I can't wait for them to arrive, my first "real headphones."

wait....you mean those white iPod headphones aren't "real headphones"?


----------



## jpw007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DevilGear44*


Is the price difference from the 555 to 595 worth it? I listen to a ton of music (mostly metal-death metal, nu metal, melodic death metal, industrial metal, etc). I am also using onboard sound, because I cannot get a soundcard because my 3 crossfired 4870s cover all of the expansion slots. Or should I get the HD555 and use the money I saved to get some cheap/decent 5.1 speakers like the X-540?


If money is an issue (dont know if it is though







), wouldnt an ASUS Xonar U1 be something to consider?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I literally ripped apart my MDR-EX85 by accident so now I need something else. Sucks to be in canada, not many choices. I'm currently looking at the MDR-EX76LP from sony....I really liked the EX85 despite some rather harsh reviews. I just wanted some expert oppinions, here are the specs according to the sony site. btw it costs about 79~ CDN after tax.


Nuforce NE-7M

https://www.themacgroup.ca/store/ind...&product=NE-7M

Much better for that price.


----------



## Josh81

Wow..sennheiser 555's for 58$ on some site..I think I'm gonna get em


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Josh81*


Wow..sennheiser 555's for 58$ on some site..I think I'm gonna get em


if it's too good to be true it probably is... make sure they are an approved reseller.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Amazon has refurbed for only $65... 58 isn't far off...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listi...7486270&sr=8-1


----------



## nachosanchezz

I have a pair of Skullcandy FMJs, but don't put me down yet. I'll wait for my SE115 to get here. Then, I will join this club, wait for my FMJs to break 'by themselves', get a new pair (they have lifetime warranty), and hopefully sell them for a decent price.


----------



## xobile133769

Waiting for HD 202s to come in the mail.

Add me up!


----------



## uNeec

Razer Barracuda HP 1 and Sennheiser HD555(in 1 week!).


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *uNeec*


*Razer Barracuda HP 1* and Sennheiser HD555(in 1 week!).


Cancel this order. Please.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nachosanchezz*


I have a pair of Skullcandy FMJs, but don't put me down yet. I'll wait for my SE115 to get here. Then, I will join this club, wait for my FMJs to break 'by themselves', get a new pair (they have lifetime warranty), and hopefully sell them for a decent price.


















. Both the Skullcandy and Shure's are bad for the price








Shure's are like AVG in the AV world = sure, good back in the day when there wasn't much range, but with increased compeition and more products, other competing products = signifcantly better value.


----------



## soloz2

I got a package today from "some Chinese guy in Canada" according to my wife. That's all for now... I need to unpack and burn in before you'll get any comments from me


----------



## yang88she

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Cancel this order. Please.


i loled!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
i got a package today from "some chinese guy in canada" according to my wife. That's all for now... I need to unpack and burn in before you'll get any comments from me









sa7001?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
sa7001?

well considering I own a Marantz SA8001 ...

I'll give you this much of a hint. It has tubes... but seems to be having a bit of a tube malfunction


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
well considering I own a Marantz SA8001 ...

I'll give you this much of a hint. It has tubes... but seems to be having a bit of a tube malfunction









It's me getting mixed up, and I didn't know you'd got the 8001 already


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


It has tubes... but seems to be having a bit of a tube malfunction










Sounds like a Singlepower.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sounds like a Singlepower.











it could be that I just finished a bottle of rum... but....


----------



## XeRion

Akg k240 mkii


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sounds like a Singlepower.











Are Mikhail and Beresford related to each other?


----------



## soloz2

unfortunately I need to send it back for replacement.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


Are Mikhail and Beresford related to each other?


Not that I know of, but both fail miserably at being human.


----------



## savagebunny

Looking to join this thread, getting my first pair of headphones

Audio Technica AD-700's.

Will have them tomorrow, but you think I will need a amp if I already have a Asus Xonar D1?

If so, Any good tutorials of making my own little amp myself, note that I can't read schematics that well, unless its labeled lol


----------



## Wankerfx

Hmmm, I'm debating whether or not I should trade my Grado 325i's for HD600's or K701's. I just want to explore new sounds


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Add me to the club. I just got ATH-A700's yesterday







.


----------



## nachosanchezz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*









. Both the Skullcandy and Shure's are bad for the price








Shure's are like AVG in the AV world = sure, good back in the day when there wasn't much range, but with increased compeition and more products, other competing products = signifcantly better value.


I bought the Shures mainly for the convenience of the short cable actually, and in the end I'm won't be paying much for them. I got the FMJs off a friend for NZ$10 (=US$5 ish), and when these break, I can RMA them (which I've done a couple of times already), sell the new ones they send back, and recover most of the cost. I know I could have bought better headphones for my money, but it's mainly for convenience as I said.

I listen to my music on my phone, Nokia 5610 XpressMusic, which for some reason does not have a 3.5mm jack, but has one on the end of a mic cable. With normal length cables, I have to tuck most of the cable in my pocket, and the button on the mic gets accidentally pressed all the time, and that skips a song. I also want to use my mic, so I don't have to get my phone out to answer a call. So my only option was to get headphones with a short cable, or modify the cable on another pair of headphones. The latter is not much of an option for me, as I cannot do it myself for the lack of skills and equipment, nor do I know anyone who can...


----------



## method526

hi. i got audio technica AD-700 (open-ended ones). i might move on to a beyerdynamic 880T because i hear they are also of great quality and their headband is 1 band, instead of the 700's two separate pads. makes my hair look funny after awhile.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *method526*


hi. i got audio technica AD-700 (open-ended ones). i might move on to a beyerdynamic 880T because i hear they are also of great quality and their headband is 1 band, instead of the 700's two separate pads. makes my hair look funny after awhile.










The DT880 will need a decent amp to make it sound good tbh. Completely different monster sonically to the AD700.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nachosanchezz*


So my only option was to get headphones with a short cable, or modify the cable on another pair of headphones. The latter is not much of an option for me, as I cannot do it myself for the lack of skills and equipment, nor do I know anyone who can...


1) Get a 3.5mm to 2.5 mm adapter (cheap as)

2) Plenty of in-ears (particularly Japanese branded ones) have a short cable + extension cable combo.


----------



## nachosanchezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
1) Get a 3.5mm to 2.5 mm adapter (cheap as)

2) Plenty of in-ears (particularly Japanese branded ones) have a short cable + extension cable combo.

1) I still want the mic.

2) I guess I should've looked around more. Can't seem to find much in NZ though, or am I not looking in the right places for the right things? I had to find a NZ vender that sells at a decent price, or an Australian one that ships to NZ cheaply...

Also I wanted the isolation of the Shures, and not have to spend extra on Comply's.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nachosanchezz* 
1) I still want the mic.

2) I guess I should've looked around more. Can't seem to find much in NZ though, or am I not looking in the right places for the right things? I had to find a NZ vender that sells at a decent price, or an Australian one that ships to NZ cheaply...

Also I wanted the isolation of the Shures, and not have to spend extra on Comply's.

Nothing wrong with sourcing from overseas tbh. Even factoring in shipping, it'll be cheaper.

Free ship to NZ: http://headphones.com.au


----------



## nachosanchezz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
Nothing wrong with sourcing from overseas tbh. Even factoring in shipping, it'll be cheaper.

Free ship to NZ: http://headphones.com.au

Yep, that's the site I'll be buying from. Can you find a better alternative for less than 150AUD on Headphonic, with a short cable?


----------



## kgd1

Add me please.







JVC HA-RX700, ATH-ESW9A, Sennheiser HD 201s, Sony MDR-V150.


----------



## Josh81

AD-700's coming today









edit : most comfortable headset ever, its like a pillow on my head


----------



## Chipp

Selling my faithful 0404 USB.... OCNHC folks can take advantage of free shipping.


----------



## soloz2

Just put together my disc to bring to he NJ Head-Fi meet on Saturday. It'll be dull w/o Aura, but I'm sure I'll manage.









I really had difficulty narrowing it down to just these songs and there are a few others I would have liked to add, but I haven't had time to rip them so my loss...

1. Just a Closer Walk with Thee: Bart Mullard
2. The Look of Love: Diana Krall
3. Just the way you are: Diana Krall
4. Inaudible Melodies: Jack Johnson
5. Taylor: Jack Johnson
6. Black Milk: Massive Attack
7. Just a Little Lovin': Shelby Lynne
8. The Look of Love: Shelby Lynne
9. Tragic Mirror: Sondre Lerche
10. Say it All: Sondre Lerche
11. Right Here: Staind
12. Believe: Staind
13. Charming Gun: Artemis
14. Pianio Man: Billy Joel
15. The Diary of Jane(acoustic): Breaking Benjamin
16. Never Coming Home: Crossfade
17. Loud Electronic Ferocious: Ferry Corsten
18. Baba Yaga: The Minnesota Orchestra/Eiji Oue


----------



## Josh81

Will the average gamer notice a difference from onboard HD sound to a 100$ soundcard?

I can't imagine stuff sounding better than it does now.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
Will the average gamer notice a difference from onboard HD sound to a 100$ soundcard?

I can't imagine stuff sounding better than it does now.

get an x-fi based card and a pair of ath-a500 or hd555 and you'll notice! you'll also have an edge in fps because you'll be able to hear people moving around corners and know where they are.


----------



## Josh81

thanks, i have the AD-700


----------



## diligenthunter

Got a pair of HD595s to add here.


----------



## method526

method526 with AD-700s! VELVET!


----------



## Azazel

Its ghetto and alive!

Now I don't have to worry about the amp blowing my headphones out if the computer locks up lol.







Volume control is the one on top. I didn't feel like messing with the front panel because it was too thick for the volumite without an extension.


----------



## Aura

The F1 looks awesome Matt, along with the rest of the setup. Just need a solid CDP transport now (boo pc lol)







.

Your rig progressed so fast it's hard to believe the level you're at already. What took me almost 2 years to figure out has taken you like 6 months.


----------



## Azazel

Lol never! I love having my pc hooked up so I can just click through music whenever I want. I'll just drag the ps3 out for meets since those will only happen 2-3 times a year.

I think it was more blind luck instead of figuring it out lol. When I was looking for a new dac, the buffalo just happened to pop up used on head-fi. The K1000 just had so many great reviews and I liked akg so I stuck with them. The F1 is the only actual intelligent decision I made. I was thinking of building a B22 and read the F1 is the best for driver control on lower impedance cans/speakers. You know from all the pm's back and forth that I was all over the place lol. I really think I was just lucky.


----------



## soloz2

The Jersey meet was fun. Aura you missed out. It was smallish at only around 25 people, but there was some good gear and honestly I would prefer meets about this size because there's lots of gear and fewer people talking









Anyway, this is what I posted in the impressions thread. I was only there for about 4 hours.

Thanks for having me everyone, it was great meeting all of you. Maybe I can spend some more time next year (hopefully) and bring some gear as well.

I really wanted to give both the HD800 and HP2 a listen and I was not disappointed with either. The HP2 are great sounding cans for the money and they look great. I must admit I'm a bit torn on this headphone mostly because I didn't order a pair and now new ones are no longer available. Yes, they are a can that I would love to have, but I'm ok with the fact that I don't have a pair coming.
The HD800's are very good. I probably enjoyed them the most of any other headphone at the meet. I listened to them driven by I believe it was the WA22. Honestly, if I listened to headphones more frequently I would be seriously considering getting a pair in the near future. As it is, I could live with them, but just not sure I could swallow the price.
I mostly just brought my HD580's around to different rigs focusing primarily on single ended amps instead of the few balanced amps with a single ended output. Of the amps at the meet I enjoyed the WA5 the most. It's a great amp and is a bit better than my current amp especially in the low frequency where it has more weight and accuracy. I would have liked to do a side-by-side comparison. Unfortunately, it is quite a bit more expensive than I have invested in my current amp, but if I ever sell my inefficient speakers for something a bit easier to drive I might have to get one just to de-clutter and use as both a speaker and headphone amp.


----------



## squid267

I'm in.

Astro A40.


----------



## [Teh Root]

In. Got a pair of Koss R 80 heaphones.

And for gaming headphonex i have the Logitech Clearchat Pro USB headset.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


The Jersey meet was fun. Aura you missed out. It was smallish at only around 25 people, but there was some good gear and honestly I would prefer meets about this size because there's lots of gear and fewer people talking









Anyway, this is what I posted in the impressions thread. I was only there for about 4 hours.

Thanks for having me everyone, it was great meeting all of you. Maybe I can spend some more time next year (hopefully) and bring some gear as well.

I really wanted to give both the HD800 and HP2 a listen and I was not disappointed with either. The HP2 are great sounding cans for the money and they look great. I must admit I'm a bit torn on this headphone mostly because I didn't order a pair and now new ones are no longer available. Yes, they are a can that I would love to have, but I'm ok with the fact that I don't have a pair coming.
The HD800's are very good. I probably enjoyed them the most of any other headphone at the meet. I listened to them driven by I believe it was the WA22. Honestly, if I listened to headphones more frequently I would be seriously considering getting a pair in the near future. As it is, I could live with them, but just not sure I could swallow the price.
I mostly just brought my HD580's around to different rigs focusing primarily on single ended amps instead of the few balanced amps with a single ended output. Of the amps at the meet I enjoyed the WA5 the most. It's a great amp and is a bit better than my current amp especially in the low frequency where it has more weight and accuracy. I would have liked to do a side-by-side comparison. Unfortunately, it is quite a bit more expensive than I have invested in my current amp, but if I ever sell my inefficient speakers for something a bit easier to drive I might have to get one just to de-clutter and use as both a speaker and headphone amp.


I share your sentiment re: HD800 ...

My local head-fi galpal Shellylh recently allowed me to demo her HD800's and I was quite impressed. Much better than all former Senn iterations. Seems they moved a bit more towards the Grado snap and resolution ... without the prehistoric "veil" and all ... really nice sounding headphones ... liked the fit, too. Felt good on the noggin ... no overt clamp as with the HD650's I recently demo'd ...


----------



## soloz2

Yes, they are very comfortable, very dynamic and natural. As someone else said to me when listening to them being drivin by an RSA B52, "I could live with these."


----------



## Chilly

Count me in the "Gaming Headphones" group, I have the Logitech ClearChat Pro


----------



## Aura

Sounds like you had a great time Jacob, sorry I couldn't be there. The expense was not in the cards for me, partially because I just bought this:





































First guitar, been a real joy to play for the 4 days I've owned it. Unfortunately, buying this forced me to forgo the HF2 as well, so I'm gonna be going without a reference headphone for a good long while. I'll have the trusty K81DJ's for nighttime listening, which is good enough for me since I can fall asleep with them on and not worry about damage, etc.


----------



## TUDJ

She's a beauty


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's what I managed to catch:

[Teh Root] (R80)
Admiral Mudkipz (ATH-A700)
diligenthunter (HD595)
evilspongebob72 (HD201)
gorb (ATH-AD700)
honk_honk (ATH-AD700)
Josh81 (ATH-A700)
kgd1 (HA-RX700, ATH-ESW9A, HD201, MDR-V150)
method526 (ATH-AD700)
savagebunny (ATH-AD700)
uNeec (HP1, HD555)
xobile133769 (HD202)
XeRion (K240 MKII)
yang88she (HD595)

Chilly (ClearChat Pro)
squid267 (Astro A40)


----------



## Josh81

<----- Ath-AD700









edit : I think I'll be buying the Asus Xonar sound card


----------



## slytown

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


First guitar, been a real joy to play for the 4 days I've owned it. Unfortunately, buying this forced me to forgo the HF2 as well, so I'm gonna be going without a reference headphone for a good long while. I'll have the trusty K81DJ's for nighttime listening, which is good enough for me since I can fall asleep with them on and not worry about damage, etc.



Gorgeous man. Is that a rosewood fretboard? My acoustic is my mom's she bought in the '60s. When I was 13 we took in to the local music store and had it warped back and cleaned up. Been playing it ever since. It has some nice sounds for a 40 year old guitar.

*Add ATH-A900s to my list*


----------



## NFF

well i finaly got a pair of grado's today. the only thing is they make my ears itchy. other than that i like them quite a bit. i did the quarter mod on the 414's and i dose quite a bit to let the highs through. they seem to have a bit more bass than i was expecting which is suprising.


----------



## soloz2

wash the pads in the sink with shampoo.


----------



## Rayce185

I got the Sennheiser HD600 and the Ultimate Ears Super.Fi 5 Pro EB


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
wash the pads in the sink with shampoo.

will do hopefully that cuts the itch.... or else im gona have to dust the pads with gold bond lol. (i wouldent actualy)


----------



## nachosanchezz

Add me please!

I got a pair of SE115s


----------



## samster25

samster25- tritton ax360


----------



## lhowatt

Sennheiser 555's


----------



## soloz2

Looks like I'll be building a MiniMax in the very near future. If anyone is interested building one themselves, but would want it in a kit I can put together an all-inclusive kit while I'm at it and ship to you. I'm not really looking to make a lot of $$ here, just can help

Just an FYI, the amp I'll be building will feature Blackgates bypassed by Vit-Q's, solid silver wire in the input path, matched resistors and transistors etc.


----------



## gian84

I still got my good ol' AKG K-66. And philips SHE9700.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Looks like I'll be building a MiniMax in the very near future. If anyone is interested building one themselves, but would want it in a kit I can put together an all-inclusive kit while I'm at it and ship to you. I'm not really looking to make a lot of $$ here, just can help

Just an FYI, the amp I'll be building will feature Blackgates bypassed by Vit-Q's, solid silver wire in the input path, matched resistors and transistors etc.

how much would said kit cost? (not that i could buy it but for future refference)


----------



## soloz2

depends on if several people want them and then I can get discounts on some of the parts. If I'm ordering for only a couple amps there really isn't a discount (for example, 4 of a specific cap are needed per amp. the price goes down in quantities of 10, so at least 3 amps/kits would be needed to receive a discount for that part) But without allowing discounts and factoring in shipping from several vendors for the boutique parts it would be around $400 (plus shipping to you) for absolutely everything you would need including all parts already matched (if applicable), solder hook-up wire, enclosure, hardware, etc. It's not really a savings per-say, but if someone who doesn't want or feel comfortable going through and choosing parts, but still wants a boutique build this is it.

Just figured I'd throw it out since I'm ordering the parts for one amp probably end of the week.


----------



## NFF

i'd be a good project. but yea at those prices a little to much atm. if i had a decent job maybe. i just wanted to know price's see if its in my ballpark for my next amp.


----------



## H3||scr3am

awww I'd love one to complete my Millet collection







but I'm building a starving right now and don't have enough spare funds to get a kit that costly right now


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

can I join?







got me a Tritton AX51 Pro 5.1 for 65$ from comic con, yes a Tritton <_< I love it tho, clear ass microphone and the 5.1 really lets me know where Im getting shot from


----------



## SinX7

Meeeeeeee i love headphones!


----------



## soloz2

the amp can be built for as little as about $250ish if you're careful about parts selection and order from as few vendors as possible to cut out added shipping expense.
Mouser is a good place for most of the parts, but they don't carry a few things like Panasonic FM caps, which I prefer for the power supply. And they don't carry more boutique parts like BlackGate etc. So, in reality there's shipping from at least 5-6 places to do a build like this.


----------



## Radiopools

I have a Sennheiser H212 Pro. I absolutely adore them, easily the best headphones I've ever had (granted, the most expensive pair I've ever had). Had them for two years and they're well worn but I feel like they'll last me another ten years. They sound fantastic.


----------



## Azazel

*Prepares a vial* Get your cameras everyone. We need some pictures of me collecting Aura's sweet tears.









I got a JVC Vicotr HP-DX1000 in the mail yesterday and balanced it today when I got up.


----------



## NFF

oh nice... duno which i would want more the K1k's or the dx1k's


----------



## [Teh Root]

Which sound card is best for my pair of Koss 980 headphones. My Logitech Headset w/Microphone is USB based whoich eliminates any sound card enhancement? Which card is best Xonar or X-FI?


----------



## technoredneck95

don't know if you got me yet.
just got a pair of HD595.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
*Prepares a vial* Get your cameras everyone. We need some pictures of me collecting Aura's sweet tears.









;_;

Dibs on both of Matt's headphones!


----------



## lhowatt

yeah add me to the list i got some 555's


----------



## Tator Tot

I should ask to be added, Realistic Nova 20's & Senn HD 555's


----------



## Josh81

Nevermind.


----------



## videoman5

I'll join, I love my HD201s, cheap but sound so good.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Super stoked







my Havana Should be arriving today along with my mom and sister, but I;m more stoked for the DAC


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Super stoked







my Havana Should be arriving today along with my mom and sister, but I;m more stoked for the DAC









Uh, I think you have priority issues Ben.


----------



## [email protected]

can i join your club?

Sennheiser PC 350:


----------



## TUDJ

Well the postman just came, and still no parcel for me :[


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Well the postman just came, and still no parcel for me :[

Should be there soon Mike







.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Super stoked







my Havana Should be arriving today along with my mom and sister, but I;m more stoked for the DAC










*clears weekend schedule*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Uh, I think you have priority issues Ben.




















dont know what you are talkin bout, he saw his family tons growing up, this is his first time with the havana


----------



## slytown

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azazel* 
*Prepares a vial* Get your cameras everyone. We need some pictures of me collecting Aura's sweet tears.









Careful gypsy, I only want your tears.


----------



## Josh81

So...Asus Xonar DX or D1? Whats the difference?

They're the same price.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *josh81* 
so...asus xonar dx or d1? Whats the difference?

They're the same price.

dx = pci-e
d1 = pci


----------



## Josh81

Same sound quality or I'm assuming the DX is better?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Josh81* 
Same sound quality or I'm assuming the DX is better?

i believe they are the exact same card other then one being pci-e and one being pci.


----------



## 98uk

No quality difference. Just compatibility differences.


----------



## Tech-Boy

I have a G35 headset.


----------



## H3||scr3am

:'( I can't get the Digital out on my prelude working :'( HALP!


----------



## mind0uT

mind if i join?? I have a pair of Sennheiser HD515.


----------



## drjoey1500

I modded my HD202's a while back, thread is here. I know there are a lot of people using hd202's. I found them uncomfortable after a while. That mod will help relieve the discomfort on the outer ears. It might work for some of the other similar low end closed senns as well. Thought I'd share it.


----------



## Josh81

Just bought an open box asus xonar dx

Hope its good..


----------



## BinaryBird

I got myself a Sennheiser PC-151.


----------



## THEoBZ

I recently got a new pair of headphones.

Could I please be updated.

JVC Victor HP-RX900


----------



## thecheeseofmanynames

Now(in order of Acquisition)
Sennheiser HD 201
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro
AKG K601
audio technica ATH-m30


----------



## poetik

I wanna join up too,

Headphones:
Sennheiser 595's
Sennheiser eh350's

IEM: Head-Direct re0

Computer source: usb emu0404 
Portable source: 8gb sansa clip for my portable.


----------



## drjoey1500

Forgot to mention, I got some Nuforce NE-7M.


----------



## s1rrah

The 2009 Houston Head-fi Meet has been officially kicked off ...

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ic...3/#post5906443

...

Same place, same time as last year.

And yes Aura (bryan) ... you've been officially Called Out(tm) ... so start saving your coin yo. We need some Moth Gear Down Here(tm) MOFO!









This just in from my local Pal Ken (who, truth be told, is the brains of the operation):

Quote:

Overclock.net will be well-represented with you and I, plus Gollie has confirmed by PM that he will be there. Any chance that we can talk Aura into coming down? We need to work the OCN Headphone Club thread, don't we?
...

LOL.

Sure to be a good time.

And Jacob ... if your bored and have a few hundred bucks to blow ... you should buy a ticket too. Lord knows I've pimped you enough that people will know your name if you decide to suddenly stumble onto the scene and all. LMAO.


----------



## bobfig

meh i could go but ii most likely have school


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


The 2009 Houston Head-fi Meet has been officially kicked off ...

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ic...3/#post5906443

...

Same place, same time as last year.

And yes Aura (bryan) ... you've been officially Called Out(tm) ... so start saving your coin yo. We need some Moth Gear Down Here(tm) MOFO!









This just in from my local Pal Ken (who, truth be told, is the brains of the operation):

...

LOL.

Sure to be a good time.

And Jacob ... if your bored and have a few hundred bucks to blow ... you should buy a ticket too. Lord knows I've pimped you enough that people will know your name if you decide to suddenly stumble onto the scene and all. LMAO.











This is why I wish I still live in Humble, TX...


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


This is why I wish I still live in Humble, TX...


I'm jus happy you figured out how to plug your RCA cable in and all. LOL.










(said with love)

So post us some Paradisea/Havana review comments someday already, yo.


----------



## H3||scr3am

I just got it working, life is busy right now currently entertaining my mother and sister while they're up, so I will post my thoughts, do some tube rolling, etc when I get a chance... I might get some pictures posted soon though... and I need to modify it and add a Blue LED under the tube... and I've got projects lined up for possibly the next month or more straight lol...

Audio:
MMSS to build
Bantam DAC to build
Mini^3 to build/buy
LED mod to Havana
Fix HD650 Cardas Cable (Resolder end plugs, heatshrink)
replace grilles & Headband on HD650s (Anyone know where I can get some?)
get a custom Headphone Stand (Cherry, and Ebony wood, in a Shinto shaped arch)

Electronics:
Build PC for uncle
Modem Mods
Build a Router (ZeroShell)
Order and Build a torrent slave from a Sheeva Plug
get MLPPP working across house


----------



## TUDJ

Add HD600 to my list, they just arrived























I've literally just put them on my head, so no impressions yet


----------



## kwudude

Oh, I'm quite late here, lol. HD202+PX100 here - I'm mostly an IEM guy.

EDIT: Oh, you can list IEMs too. Etymotic ER-6I, Shure SE110, V-Moda Vibes, JVC Marshmallows and a bazillion stock Mp3 player headphones


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

So I just bought a set of Sennheiser PC350, and I have to say so much better then the Creative Fatal1ty headset I had, now before you say anything about the PC350's being over priced, I work at Best Buy, and got them for ALOT less then you'd think.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666*


So I just bought a set of Sennheiser PC350, and I have to say so much better then the Creative Fatal1ty headset I had, now before you say anything about the PC350's being over priced, I work at Best Buy, and got them for ALOT less then you'd think.










But I wouldn't say cheaper than $105 (Audio Technica AD700 + Zalman clip-on mic combo) which would of served up infinately times better for positional/FPS gaming. That said, I'd like to know the profit margins


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Lets just say less then $100 with taxes


----------



## 222Panther222

i join, Cyber Snipa 5.1 Gaming Headpwns


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

heard someone say stereo headphones are better than surround. How is this true?














I can clearly hear where someone is shooting from in Crysis or GTA4 and L4D when playing, each side of my headset has 4 speakers in it so I don't see how stereo (2 speakers im guessing) would be better than 5.1 (8 speakers total in mine)

Could it be the quality of the sound card that makes Stereo better than Surround sometimes? Cause I was using the onboard X-Fi and it was CRAPPP, I got the Fatal1ty Pro and the headphones sound amazing now, deep strong bass that sometimes hurts the ears














I am fully satisfied with my headset I got for 65$ new
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VMAZLK


----------



## sccrfreak342

Finally able to join







.

Right now, I've got a few sets of Skullcandy Ink'd Buds, A set of Zune Premium Earbuds, and most importantly, my new Maximo iM-590's







.

Hopefully around the holidays I'll be able to add some Grado SR80's or Alessandro MS-1's to my up and coming collection







.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
heard someone say stereo headphones are better than surround. How is this true?














I can clearly hear where someone is shooting from in Crysis or GTA4 and L4D when playing, each side of my headset has 4 speakers in it so I don't see how stereo (2 speakers im guessing) would be better than 5.1 (8 speakers total in mine)

Could it be the quality of the sound card that makes Stereo better than Surround sometimes? Cause I was using the onboard X-Fi and it was CRAPPP, I got the Fatal1ty Pro and the headphones sound amazing now, deep strong bass that sometimes hurts the ears














I am fully satisfied with my headset I got for 65$ new
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VMAZLK

The reason that stereo headphones are better is because they're simpler in nature... "Suriound Sound" gaming headsets, are just a marketing Gimmick.

they feature a bunch of mini drivers (the speakers) with terrible response curves, they cram them into two little ear cups, and then sell them as the ultimate gaming advantage... they generally offer over saturated BASS, to "enhance the gaming experience" leaving you deafened when holding an automatic and unable to hear your enemies...

In NO way can they have TRUE surround sound, they can have the individual speakers, and channels, but the front and rear channels are phantom channels, meaning no real channel is actually there... and this is all not mentioning that alot of games don't even support surround sound, so it's all just falsely extrapolated from stereo on soundcards or USB drivers...and is a half arsed representation...

I own a pair of Turtle Beach 5.1 HPA Earforce 2.0s... paid $100 for a cat toy lol... I stopped using them as soon as I got my first real pair of GOOD headphones (AD-700s) the difference was INSANE!!!!... balanced audio, a sound stage, with distance, a nice smooth bass line, not bloated like the HPAs... I loved them, and always will, have them here in the office beside me infact


----------



## Josh81

is the card supposed to make a crack/pop when the computer turns on?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
The reason that stereo headphones are better is because they're simpler in nature... "Suriound Sound" gaming headsets, are just a marketing Gimmick.

they feature a bunch of mini drivers (the speakers) with terrible response curves, they cram them into two little ear cups, and then sell them as the ultimate gaming advantage... they generally offer over saturated BASS, to "enhance the gaming experience" leaving you deafened when holding an automatic and unable to hear your enemies...

In NO way can they have TRUE surround sound, they can have the individual speakers, and channels, but the front and rear channels are phantom channels, meaning no real channel is actually there... and this is all not mentioning that alot of games don't even support surround sound, so it's all just falsely extrapolated from stereo on soundcards or USB drivers...and is a half arsed representation...

I own a pair of Turtle Beach 5.1 HPA Earforce 2.0s... paid $100 for a cat toy lol... I stopped using them as soon as I got my first real pair of GOOD headphones (AD-700s) the difference was INSANE!!!!... balanced audio, a sound stage, with distance, a nice smooth bass line, not bloated like the HPAs... I loved them, and always will, have them here in the office beside me infact









Dont know if you have ever used my headset, but I have none of those above problems, I just adjust the bass channel down so it doesn't drown the rest, or set it down in Creative Audio Control Panel, I dunno, guess Ill have to try someones stereo headphones some day to see if its really any different.

I have these
http://gearmedia.ign.com/gear/image/...010284-000.jpg

Con complaint, surround sounds fine to me, they sounded WAAAAAAAAAY better after I bought the Fatal1ty pro sound card, the onboard was BS for sound. With the onboard, yes the sound was BS and drowned pretty bad, and the BSS was WEAK before the FAtal1ty card. i'm a bass freka for music, and games, but I turn it down to where it doesn't over take other sounds.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
Dont know if you have ever used my headset, but I have none of those above problems, I just adjust the bass channel down so it doesn't drown the rest, or set it down in Creative Audio Control Panel, I dunno, guess Ill have to try someones stereo headphones some day to see if its really any different.

I have these
http://gearmedia.ign.com/gear/image/...010284-000.jpg

Con complaint, surround sounds fine to me, they sounded WAAAAAAAAAY better after I bought the Fatal1ty pro sound card, the onboard was BS for sound. With the onboard, yes the sound was BS and drowned pretty bad, and the BSS was WEAK before the FAtal1ty card. i'm a bass freka for music, and games, but I turn it down to where it doesn't over take other sounds.

Well to each their own my friend, I was simply stating the facts







but it's like how some people swear by Bose, some just like the products, price points, and features... if it does it for you, all the more power to you


----------



## Jacka

I'd like to point out that I don't have a pair of H*S*595s. :$


----------



## kwudude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
I'd like to point out that I don't have a pair of H*S*595s. :$

Microphone fanatic aren't we?


----------



## H3||scr3am

no lol, he has the HD595s, but the List says he has HS595s... a slight spelling error


----------



## soloz2

This is what I worked on this afternoon. I still need to clean the board, wire it up and encase it, but it's nearing the point that it will make music!


















And a side-by-side pic showing a bare PCB next to a stuffed board.










And since I haven't posted pics in quite a while here's a pair of Grado SR225 I worked on a bit ago.










And a few pics from the North Jersey meet I went to a the end of last month. I'm only posting a couple pics since I didn't take very many due to only being there for a few hours and spending most of my time either socializing or listening!

Jack from Woo Audio came and brought a few amps, actually my favorite amp at the meet was on this table (on the right), a fully upgraded WA5.
http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa5.html. The amp in the middle is a WA22 and was quite impressive as well.










And the new WES Electrostatic amp, I was quite impressed. I didn't spend a lot of time with this setup as it was quite popular.
http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wes.html










Dave's balanced setup was quite nice as well. Notice the sign about not moving the HD800... yet they aren't in this picture!

























And a couple more pics...




























And finally as long as I'm posting pics I'll post a pic of the last amp I picked up. I'm very impressed with this little guy, it has both speaker and headphone taps (sadly the headphone jack is on the back







) But for the $200 amp (shipping was about $30, and then add about $50 for better tubes) it's one heck of a budget amp. I've got a pair of RCA gray glass 6v6GT's and a pair of RCA 6au6 tubes in it now and paired with the Tekton Designs 4.1 speakers I recently picked up makes a killer desktop setup!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Nice Pics SOloz, got any more details pics on that Mini Max? I'd like some more pics around the PS area... and, no opti-vol/ attenuator?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
This is what I worked on this afternoon. I still need to clean the board, wire it up and encase it, but it's nearing the point that it will make music!


















Is that my baby?









After spending a good few hours with the HD600's I'm really excited to see what the extra power will do for them, they are already leaps and bounds ahead of what I've ever used before.

The thing that has made the most difference is the way in which the 'phones present each individual instrument whereas with the HD555 it was always pretty hard to pick out softer, quieter instruments in the background such as piano or bass guitar. The soundstage is absolutley huge compared to the 555's, with those the extreme edges of the soundstage were still way inside my head but with the 600's there are sounds all the way out to my ears.

I love how drums are alot punchier now too, snare and kick drums sound fantastic.

Now to get some speakers this good....

tudj.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Nice Pics SOloz, got any more details pics on that Mini Max? I'd like some more pics around the PS area... and, no opti-vol/ attenuator?

There isn't a lot of room in the milled enclosure to go with extras like an OptiVol or even pre-amp outputs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Is that my baby?








tudj.

yep. The bare PCB will be my next build, that will be mine.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Is that my baby?









After spending a good few hours with the HD600's I'm really excited to see what the extra power will do for them, they are already leaps and bounds ahead of what I've ever used before.

The thing that has made the most difference is the way in which the 'phones present each individual instrument whereas with the HD555 it was always pretty hard to pick out softer, quieter instruments in the background such as piano or bass guitar. The soundstage is absolutley huge compared to the 555's, with those the extreme edges of the soundstage were still way inside my head but with the 600's there are sounds all the way out to my ears.

I love how drums are alot punchier now too, snare and kick drums sound fantastic.

Now to get some speakers this good....

tudj.

Oh if it is, you're well off







Soloz makes great stuff, he made my Millet MAXX, great guy, great quality gear. Hope you did some of the major upgrades, matched components, boutique caps, silver wire in signal path, etc.







I still need to add a torodial PSU to my own Millet MAXX. I'd also suggest an opti-vol in the future









But, I'm sure it'll help your HD600s, my MAX really breathed new life into my HD650s







love the airy sound stage


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
Oh if it is, you're well off







Soloz makes great stuff, he made my Millet MAXX, great guy, great quality gear. Hope you did some of the major upgrades, matched components, boutique caps, silver wire in signal path, etc.







I still need to add a torodial PSU to my own Millet MAXX. I'd also suggest an opti-vol in the future









But, I'm sure it'll help your HD600s, my MAX really breathed new life into my HD650s







love the airy sound stage









Yes, matched transistors, resistors, BlackGates (the red electrolytic caps), Vit-Q's, Silver wire in signal path, Alps Blue Velvet pot, going in a black milled MiniMax enclosure.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Yes, matched transistors, resistors, BlackGates (the red electrolytic caps), Vit-Q's, Silver wire in signal path, Alps Blue Velvet pot, going in a black milled MiniMax enclosure.

Beezar milled minimax enclosures? or custom? I saw the VitQs and Velvet







Nice looking amp tudj, I'm sure you'll be impressed







what tubes did he get for it? I got a hold of some nice Bendix tubes


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


Beezar milled minimax enclosures? or custom? I saw the VitQs and Velvet







Nice looking amp tudj, I'm sure you'll be impressed







what tubes did he get for it? I got a hold of some nice Bendix tubes










Beezar one, single-run custom milled end panels are quite expensive, let alone an entire case!









NOS 12AE6. I need to look at what came in my last tube order, if nothing too great I have a nice Sylvania pair.


----------



## H3||scr3am

my Beezar Millet Max Starving Student Kit should be coming soon it shipped last week







I'll need to order some more boutique parts to swap in... but should be good


----------



## soloz2

you'll have to post some pics!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Yeah I know eh? lol


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Here's the latest update

Jacka (HD595) [check spelling]

Azazel (HP-DX1000)
BinaryBird (PC151)
drjoey1500 (NE-7M)
FlAwLeSS_666 (PC350)
gian84 (K-66, SHE9700)
Josh81 (ATH-AD700)
kwudude (HD202, PX100, ER-6I, SE110, V-Moda Vibes, HA-FX33) 
lhowatt (HD555)
mind0uT (HD515)
nachosanchezz (SE115)
NFF (SR60)
poetik (HD595, EH350, RE0)
Radiopools (HD212 Pro)
Rayce185 (HD600, Super.Fi 5 Pro)
sccrfreak342 (Ink'd, iM-590)
[email protected] (PC350)
Tator Tot (Nova 20, HD555)
technoredneck95 (HD595)
thecheeseofmanynames (HD201, HD280 Pro, K601, ATH-M30)
THEoBZ (HP-RX900)
tUDJ (HD600)
videoman5 (HD201)

222Panther222 (Cuber Snipa 5.1)
88EVGAFTW (AX51)
samster25 (AX360)
Tech-Boy (G35 Headset)


----------



## H3||scr3am

awesome







my Starving Student Kit just arrived







god I love TomB, I asked for matched Raytheon Tubes with Square top getters, guess what he sent me







a pair 90/105 and 90/100







Love that man







not to mention the beautifully packed kit he sent me







will post pics later of components, then will attempt to assemble this weekend if time permits...


----------



## bobfig

if u need help putting it together i can help ya if u want. i want pics of those tubes!!!


----------



## Mauritio

Add me in, Fatal1ty HS-1000 USB Gaming Headset ;D


----------



## Rayce185

Sorry to invade, but I have a small question if you guys don't mind.

What headphone amp would be better for my Auzy Forte and HD600?

Little Dot mk2: http://cgi.ebay.de/Little-Dot-MK-II-...d=p3286.c0.m14
darkvoice Figaro: http://cgi.ebay.de/2008-Brand-New-Da...d=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## bobfig

i like the littel dot mkII but the Darkvoice seems like it would push harder. personally i wold get the l'd mkII but w8 for soloz2


----------



## Rayce185

LOL sorry I alrady ordered the Figaro and am bidding n a set of Russian 6GV8's


----------



## Dawlish7

Asus xonar stx with hd595's i recently got into higher end audio, already wanting to upgrade and spend my money, i am already looking into speakers, headphones upgrade amps etc


----------



## Foooman

Just got a pair of MarkL modded AH-D2000s.

Removed the HUGEMUNGEOUS picture for now, will re-upload a smaller version when I get home.

Less than HUGEMUNGEOUS picture now in effect.


----------



## H3||scr3am

holy crap resize that picture please... it's HUGEMUNGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
holy crap resize that picture please... it's HUGEMUNGEOUS!!!!

OCN Auto resizes now, but only after you fully load the image.


----------



## drjoey1500

Yea that should be a 10m warning







. I'm half tempted to quote it


----------



## hoth17

I just bought AH-D2000 headphones and a iBasso D10 DAC/Amp, will you edit me on the list?


----------



## SilverPotato

Just got my Grado sr60i headset.

They should put a notice saying: After you put these on, there is no turning back.

O.O


----------



## Gollie

It is good to see this group still opening peoples eyes to the great sound available through good headphone setups. It feels like yesterday when Soloz told me I was a newb for wanting a set of Logitech "gaming headphones."

I still say the group should come with a disclaimer..."if your wallet or your wife is important to you, turn around and walk away...better yet RUN."

Rock on!


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gollie* 
I still say the group should come with a disclaimer..."if your wallet or your wife is important to you, turn around and walk away...better yet RUN."

Rock on!

Agreed, I was thinking that I should get some closed headphones for when I get my roommate, I walk away (figuratively) $550 later wondering what happened.

And I'm not done, time for a nice portable source with a coax out...


----------



## RevZ

What do you guys reckon would be the most kickass earbuds (OR ON EAR SET IF POSSIBLE!) for around 25~35 USD? (give or take a few)


----------



## soloz2

koss ksc75
jvc fx66


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Just got my AD-700's in today. The soundstage is ridiculous!







I hope the bass gets better after they burn in though, my only gripe. I know they're open cans and all, but it still seems like there should be more.

ImmortalKenny (AD-700's, HD212Pros, Monster Turbines, HA-FX66)


----------



## RevZ

And are there any big disadvantages or advantages to one another? (i honestly don't care if they're clip-on's or in-ear buds, as long as the sound is the best for the price







)


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RevZ* 
And are there any big disadvantages or advantages to one another? (i honestly don't care if they're clip-on's or in-ear buds, as long as the sound is the best for the price







)

You have two choices for in-ears:

JVC Marshmallows
or
JVC Air-Cushions


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


I hope the bass gets better after they burn in though, my only gripe.


it will a tad but not much. It is known to be bass light or 'bright'.


----------



## Conspiracy

PC150's all the way


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RevZ* 
What do you guys reckon would be the most kickass earbuds (OR ON EAR SET IF POSSIBLE!) for around 25~35 USD? (give or take a few)

Earbuds (as in it sits outside of the ear):

Yuin PK3

'On-Ear':

Koss KSC-75
Sennheiser PX100
Koss PortaPro

In-Ears:

Koss KE29S


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
Earbuds (as in it sits outside of the ear):

Yuin PK3

'On-Ear':

Koss KSC-75
Sennheiser PX100
Koss PortaPro

In-Ears:

Koss KE29S

earbuds = in-ears


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


earbuds = in-ears


Wrong.

From In-Ear-Matters.net

Quote:



*I thought IEM/canalphone is also called 'earbud'?*
No, IEM and earbud each refer to two different kind of Inter Aural headphones.

Inter Aural headphone, or in-the-ear headphone, is sometime known as earphone. It refers to headphone with transducer small enough to be placed/worn in the ear. The two major types of inter aural headphone are earbud and canalphone.









[Picture of various types of earbuds]

Earbuds are worn in the opening of the ear, often just outside of the opening of ear canal. They can have headband or clip-on to increase comfort, but they do not form an air-tight seal to the ear canal as they are not intended to go into the ear canal.









[Picture of various types of IEM]

On the other hand, canalphones/IEM are intended to be partially inserted into the ear canal to create an air-tight seal (reasons see first question).

The reason why so many websites mislabeled IEM as 'earbud' is simply because... they don't know the differences.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Wrong.

From In-Ear-Matters.net


----------



## MW041443

Just bought HD595's, upgrading from the 515's. Very happy with them.

Read the 555's were good, but I liked the chrome.


----------



## Iconoclast

HD595's came in today. I've gotten through just a few songs on my zune and I've already fallen in love. Picked em up off some American on ebay. Thought I was getting a great deal for a brand new pair at $200 +$22 shipping, but the schmuck sent them across the border via UPS and I ended up getting dinged $80 duty. A bit of a piss off... but still worth it.


----------



## H3||scr3am

yeah UPS charges ridiculous handling fees to get things across the border sadly







USPS is soo much better


----------



## Steggy

I remember getting my 595's for like ~150usd....man you paid a lot for yours. almost what it cost when they first came out.


----------



## goobergump

Ok, I just got my HD-202's after upgrading from a basic logitech headset. Anyway I seriously need a solution for a headphone stand. I'm hoping there's a place to buy/or take make one that has a suction cup on the bottom and I can stick it on top of my desk or my pc. I seriously just took a hardcore faceplant just so I wouldn't step on my new cans.


----------



## H3||scr3am

try a banana hook







look at local grocery stores, dollar stores, and the like...


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


try a banana hook







look at local grocery stores, dollar stores, and the like...


If I had an engagement ring I would propose to you. But instead I will give you mad rep. I took your idea and decided to drill a simple hook onto the side of my desk









Why didn't I think of this earlier you ask? I dunno don't ask me.

Edit: nvm you're a mod, instead I give you +hugs


----------



## H3||scr3am

not a mod, an editor







but glad to be of help









especially to those beginning audiophiles







upgrade to HD650s next and then get some nice tube amps, etc







You know it's inevitable







hope you have a fat wallet


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

add me pls. Im running Steelseries Steelsound 4H cans


----------



## DK_mz

add me please

gaming - creative Fatal1ty
Music - Sennheiser HD 218


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


not a mod, an editor







but glad to be of help









especially to those beginning audiophiles







upgrade to HD650s next and then get some nice tube amps, etc







You know it's inevitable







hope you have a fat wallet










Some people like the HD600 better tbh. Also if this is anything, some people like the Beyerdynamic DT880/600 better than both the HD600 and HD650


----------



## goobergump

I was looking at the Sennheiser website and there's a set of cans for $1,399.95!!?! Has bought/tried these yet?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goobergump* 
I was looking at the Sennheiser website and there's a set of cans for $1,399.95!!?! Has bought/tried these yet?

where have you been?

they're actually quite good and I could live with them, had I the spare change I would purchase a pair.


----------



## Aura

Apparently the dude who was gonna buy my HF2 is no longer interested/has fallen off the face of the earth, so I guess I'm gonna keep it around for a little while and listen to it while I don't need the extra money from selling it.

So... expect a review when they arrive here at school.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Apparently the dude who was gonna buy my HF2 is no longer interested/has fallen off the face of the earth, so I guess I'm gonna keep it around for a little while and listen to it while I don't need the extra money from selling it.

So... expect a review when they arrive here at school.


I'll hold onto them for safe keeping. I think my MOSFET Max and HF2 would be a killer combo


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'll hold onto them for safe keeping. I think my MOSFET Max and HF2 would be a killer combo










Loaner might be very possible if you're interested, I'll pm/call you after I've had a bit of time with them.


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

Hi guys, I'm looking for a new set of headphones in the $100 range to replace my Sennheiser 205s. It would be used on my computer, and with my music player (Cowon A3 or S9, still to be decided.) I listen mostly to Rock/Metal, and don't know much about headphones except the recommendation from a friend to get Sennheiser. Any leads would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

Are you looking for Bass and isolation for your metal (Drums etc) or do you want great soundstage and fuller highs for the sick guitar riffs? (Want Closed or Open headphones basically)

All Closed: (I don't really know any opens in this range sorry)

Sennheiser HD 212 Pro
If you also listen to bass as well as metal, I have the Sennheiser HD 212 Pro's and they're pretty good for the money.
A lot of people said they lack highs but I don't think this is too prominent.
The bass is pretty kick-ass too, not too muddy but a nice punch if you're driving them right.
Removable Cord for easy replacement, can be driven off of MP3 player, but works better with an amp. (Either Dedicated Headphone amp, Your Receiver, or a portable like the Fiio E5 to look at the cheap end.
I use a Fiio E5 when out of the house, it gets the job done by pumping the volume and driving the bass better off my iPod. (Which I use a direct line-out dock adapter with)

Audio Technica ATH-ES7
Pretty similar to the 212's only with greater highs and less bass. (IMO)
Are more "stylish" as far as headphones go but the rubber headband can yank your hair out sometimes.

AKG K18
Haven't listened to them myself, but from what I've heard they are the BassMonsters for their price range.

See if you can go into a store and try them all, that's always *THE* best way to find the headphone that's right for you.

Regards,
- R34P3R


----------



## Villainstone

Quick question $150.00 BEST I CAN GET PLEASE!!! LOL


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Villainstone*


Quick question $150.00 BEST I CAN GET PLEASE!!! LOL


not sure there is with the information you provided


----------



## Villainstone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
not sure there is with the information you provided









LOL I was just being lazy. I am looking for the very best headphone I can get in the 150 range. The primary use is for gaming. Sorry for being lazy I just got done with a double graveyard/morning shift.


----------



## bobfig

ad700


----------



## Thosesneakyfrench

While the better highs of open headphone is alluring, the sound bleeding isn't. I'd plan to share my headphones with my music player, and when I'm on a bus, sound getting in would annoy me, and music getting out would annoy others...

The Technica ATH-ES7 seems like a good advocate though.

My dad said he might take me to a J&R music store, so surely I'll be able to try out a bunch of stuff. Thanks for the suggestions, Aus.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Frenchie, what's your budget?

How are you going to use this? [Answered]
Music tastes?

All three are important.
Tbh, I think you'll be better off with canalphones / IEM's as it'll give you better isolation.


----------



## Aura

http://www.head-case.org/forums/audi...dio-ec2a3.html

If interested lmk.


----------



## hometoast

Update me adding Denon C551's?

Thanks!


----------



## coreyL

can you add me with bose quiet comfort 3 headset


----------



## Aura

Grado HF2 #390 showed up about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## jarble

nice!! cant wait for your comments


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Grado HF2 #390 showed up about 10 minutes ago.


Congrats.

I wanted a pair real bad but just couldn't justify it with my current financial state.

Post some good comments.

Looking forward.


----------



## Aura

This probably won't suffice, but I will say that it definitely sounds like a Grado.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Congrats.

I wanted a pair real bad but just couldn't justify it with my current financial state.

Post some good comments.

Looking forward.

same!


----------



## H3||scr3am

we need some pics of those beauties Aura


----------



## Aura

Check the Hi-Fi section.


----------



## Aura

Aww hell, I just missed out on sniping a pair of Koss ESP950's for $315. They went for $5 more.

;_;


----------



## [SilverToy]

I would like to be a part. Add me to the list please.

[SilverToy] (HD-555)










This could be a problem...
After I used these, I started wondering what other models and brands sounded like. 
That's how an addiction always starts, try it once, and you're hooked!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[SilverToy]*


I would like to be a part. Add me to the list please.

[SilverToy] (HD-555)










This could be a problem...
After I used these, I started wondering what other models and brands sounded like. 
That's how an addiction always starts, try it once, and you're hooked!


yep







lol i started with HD555s, quickly expanded to AD700s, then upgraded to 650s... lol and then my wallet started to hate me lol


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


yep







lol i started with HD555s, quickly expanded to AD700s, then upgraded to 650s... lol and then my wallet started to hate me lol


I know its horrible I was looking at a w1000 the other day







I had to slap my self no more purchases till I get the last set payed off


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jarble*


I know its horrible I was looking at a w1000 the other day







I had to slap my self no more purchases till I get the last set payed off










I'm content with my $65 HD555's, even though I use my RX900's & Nova 20's more.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


I'm content with my $65 HD555's, even though I use my RX900's & Nova 20's more.


I was perfectly content with my HD555 too, until the HD600's arrived


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I was perfectly content with my HD555 too, until the HD600's arrived










No need to upgrade for me.

I'm building up my speakers for now


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Is it weird that I think my HD212Pro's sound better than my AD700's (minus sound-staging)? Maybe it's because I have around 200+ hours on my HD212Pro's and around 10 hours with my AD700's.

Who knows, I'm just not really impressed with these cans.


----------



## bobfig

ill give u 30 for the 700's lmao


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


ill give u 30 for the 700's lmao





















Maybe they just need to be burned in a little more. They sound amazing with acoustic-y songs, but when you throw in some face-paced instrumenHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHH.


----------



## bobfig

hmmm ok.... worth a try tho


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 


















Maybe they just need to be burned in a little more. They sound amazing with acoustic-y songs, but when you throw in some face-paced instrumenHHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHH.

Different headphones have different strengths and weaknesses. It's all about matching the cans to your uses/musical needs.


----------



## ele1122

Can I join.... I just got my Sennheiser HD201s... I know, I'm a noob.


----------



## s1rrah

Have just spent 40 hours or so listening to a Tung Sol 12AU7 "black glass" tube in my Raptor amp's gain stage ...

Very very fine.

The best sound stage/imaging 12AU7 I've heard yet with this amp:

...










...

Easily worth the 50 dollar asking price.


----------



## Aura

Black glass tubes are hot, I loved my old black glass Brimar CV1988 that I ran in my MPX3.

Check the Shuguang "treasure" tubes for some nice looking glass







.


----------



## soloz2

the grey glass rCA 6v6GT in my amp are pretty great as well. But I love clear top RCA 6CG7's


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the grey glass rCA 6v6GT in my amp are pretty great as well. But I love clear top RCA 6CG7's










I've got a "clear top" RCA 12AU7 too ... but it doesn't match the imaging of the Tung Sol "black glass" variant. The RCA, technically, might be just a bit more detailed/resolving ... but it doesn't have the imaging of the Tung Sol. The 3D staging of the black glass Tung Sol is just scary.


----------



## Straits Fan

Could you add me with a pair of Beyerdynamics DT 331's and also a pair of Grado SR60's connected to a Musical Fidelity X-CAN v3.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Straits Fan* 
Could you add me with a pair of Beyerdynamics DT 331's and also a pair of Grado SR60's connected to a Musical Fidelity X-CAN v3.

Would your username be Straits as in the Dire Straits?


----------



## Straits Fan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Would your username be Straits as in the Dire Straits?

Yes it would, but that seemed a little too long for a name. Or at least it did too me. I'm a huge fan of Dire Straits and Mark Knopfler.
I've got pretty much all albums, including Mark's latest Get Lucky.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

It's update time.

[SilverToy] (HD-555)
Aura (HF2 #390)
bobfig (ATH-AD700)
Conspiracy (PC150)
Dawlish7 (HD595)
DK_mz (Fatal1ty, HD218)
ele1122 (HD201)
Foooman (AH-D2000 MarkL Modded)
goobergump (HD202)
hometoast (C551)
hoth17 (AH-D2000)
Iconoclast (HD595)
ImmortalKenny (AD-700's, HD212Pros, Monster Turbines, HA-FX66)
MW041443 (HD595, HD515)
SilverPotato (SR60i)
Straits Fan (DT331, SR60)

Bitemarks and bloodstains (Steelsound 4H)
Mauritio (Fatal1ty HS-1000)

coreyL (Quiet Comfort 3)


----------



## Aura

You know, I think we should consider an amp thread, or at least establish a headphone amp corner here in the thread (sorry Fallen, I'd help you keep tabs on the list if it got real crazy).

The idea just came to me because I purchased my next headphone amp like an hour ago.



















Old school Gilmore Lite V1. Yay







.

Edit - 2x yay for 1900 posts.


----------



## Shiobock

Just got my AKG K 272 HD headphones for $220









I didn't expect the quality to be awesome since all the internet speak about open headphones got me convinced that closed headphones (atleast the ones that don't cost arm and a leg) aren't worth listening to. The music they offered me through the headphones in the local hi-fi stores was all very neutral and during head to head comparison I could only eliminate the worst headphones out of my listening quota, so I purchased these mostly based on the salesmen's answers to my questions, internet reviews and my little knowledge about the subject. I wanted strong bass and good noise isolation, and boy did I get what I wanted! I slapped the Creative Audigy soundcard (couldn't afford a Xonar and it's to replace the dreaded Realtek sound chip so it's miles better anyway) into my mobo, connected it to my Onkyo TX-SR507 via *snort* 3.5mm, and plugged the headphones into the amplifier. Before these my best audio experience were some rather small active Genelecs with a good subwoofer, after that would come the Wharfedale Diamond 10.1s, then my own Audio Pro Stage 44s. But now I have to say, these headphones, although not as well defined and fast as the Genelecs, are one of the favourite things I've ever heard. Every single song I heard through these headphones felt amazing, the bass was deep and loud, the midrange delivered crisp, well detailed sound, and the highs were good, and very light. I expected a much more murky and coloured sound, but they deliver Peer Gynt's Solveig's Song, Sweeney Todd OST, some random turkish instrumental music and everything else a bit lighter music I throw at them without sounding the least bit dark. With more bass oriented music they sound a bit dark, but that's not a problem in my opinion.

So uhh yeah, I'll be joining, with my only piece of equipment for now being the:

AKG K 272 HD

I see a huge load of Sennheisers everywhere but not nearly as much AKG? Is AKG thought of as somehow inferior, or is there another explanation for this phenomenon? :| Also, do I win the internet with my 7,500th post?


----------



## videoman5

Add my "new" TELEX Model 816s into the mix


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Add my "new" TELEX Model 816s into the mix


Oh lawrd, those cans are probably as old if not older than my Nova 20's.


----------



## codejunki

Turtle beach X1








Im in


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *codejunki* 
Turtle beach X1








Im in


----------



## iscariot

I use Creative Aurora Noise cancelling - I travel alot so duel purpose


----------



## Nhb93

I'm using a Razer Carcharias. The mute mic button is a little wacky, and apparently it's still inside of warranty. I need to contact them, and should have done that LONG ago, but either way, still warranty. But yeah, destroys my hair, but so worth it for the inch of padding it has.


----------



## Oupavoc

Well, Ive been using my Audio-Technica AD700 for a while now and I love them


----------



## Shiobock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*












He's still more legit than the Koss PortaPros under *Audiophile Grade Headphones*. There should be a bit more categories IMHO, Audiophile Grade being the ultimate prosumer class with equipment like electrostatic headphones and other very expensive gear, then something like Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi (or both, but that'd be a bit of a hassle I guess), and finally consumer grade and "gaming" headphones, unless they're actually of any good, in which case they could be in the Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi class.

Also, yes I have heard Koss PortaPros, even owned four of them, which all broke because the wiring came loose. Even when they were intact, they weren't much better than my bluetooth Nokias, and that isn't much of a merit.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiobock*


He's still more legit than the Koss PortaPros under *Audiophile Grade Headphones*. There should be a bit more categories IMHO, Audiophile Grade being the ultimate prosumer class with equipment like electrostatic headphones and other very expensive gear, then something like Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi (or both, but that'd be a bit of a hassle I guess), and finally consumer grade and "gaming" headphones, unless they're actually of any good, in which case they could be in the Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi class.

Also, yes I have heard Koss PortaPros, even owned four of them, which all broke because the wiring came loose. Even when they were intact, they weren't much better than my bluetooth Nokias, and that isn't much of a merit.


The term audiophile is used very loosely on this forum


----------



## RallyMaster

Those. Although I gave my FX33 to my mother.

Full-Sized:
JVC HA-RX900
JVC HA-DX3
Sennheiser HD595

IEM:
Westone UM1

I hope to be added someday lol.


----------



## _02

Me = Sony MDR-V700

Although they are aging and showing cracks at the joints I still love them.

I only use them for gaming when I don't want to disturb the misses with my BX5a monitors. Headphones are bad for your ears when not used properly.

In fact, can we add a sticky to the thread?

It's very important that people understand how not to permanently damage their ears, and I think most people overlook this.

I'd be glad to put together the info.


----------



## T D

So after a few months with my HD555s, I am not disappointed.

But I just had the chance to try some Grado SR-60s and I should've saved up a bit more money and got those instead.
The HDs are more comfy but the SR-60s just have this oomph behind the audio.. sounds stronger if you know what I mean?
And before anyone says it, no, it's not due to it having more bass.


----------



## Chipp

I think the term "audiophile" is used loosely everywhere, tudJ - the word really is people who have an interest in audio, and unfortunately it has been overgeneralised to people who constantly pursue better gear to enhance that enjoyment. The latter is certainly a respectable part of the former, yet without one the other could not exist.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I think the term "audiophile" is used loosely everywhere, tudJ - the word really is people who have an interest in audio, and unfortunately it has been overgeneralised to people who constantly pursue better gear to enhance that enjoyment. The latter is certainly a respectable part of the former, yet without one the other could not exist.


Well said.

Though, the term Audiophile has always come off to me as the people who might not necessarily have the time or money for the high end equipment, but appreciate what it brings to the table, and all forms of music with the enjoyment it brings.

Though, if you cut the word up into it's two parts (Latin & Greek) it more or less means "I love to hear/listen"


----------



## Aura

This confusion is why I stick with "audio is kewl".


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Oh lawrd, those cans are probably as old if not older than my Nova 20's.


I am guessing that they are from the early to mid 70s. Maybe late 60's.

I know that they are at least 30+ years old.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


I am guessing that they are from the early to mid 70s. Maybe late 60's.

I know that they are at least 30+ years old.


Nova 20's (depending on make) are the same. Mine are from the early 70, which is the updated pair.


----------



## s1rrah

I just claimed a set of JVC Victor DX1000's for $650 (with the matching headphone stand) ... if only for evaluation ...

Pray for me.

(What you have to say about this Aura?)

...










...

If they don't suit me ... then I expect to be able to recoup my loss fairly easily ...

(er ... my families companies loss that is since it's on their CC).


----------



## soloz2

seems like a good price


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


seems like a good price


For a first time DX1000 owner, bought in Japan and all ... with the matching stand? That's what I was thinking.

So I took the plunge and have already sent payment.

After the Houston Head-fi meet ... if they don't suit me (which I'm hoping they will) ... I hope to be able to liquidate them for at least what I payed.

But since I've already found my bliss regarding open phones (the GS1000's) ... I hope the DX1000's are everything I've wanted in a closed phone, cause then I'll be quite happy keeping them and paying the excess myself.

But it's an adventure story at best. And so ... stay tuned ...


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiobock*


He's still more legit than the Koss PortaPros under *Audiophile Grade Headphones*. There should be a bit more categories IMHO, Audiophile Grade being the ultimate prosumer class with equipment like electrostatic headphones and other very expensive gear, then something like Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi (or both, but that'd be a bit of a hassle I guess), and finally consumer grade and "gaming" headphones, unless they're actually of any good, in which case they could be in the Hi-Fi/Mid-Fi class.

Also, yes I have heard Koss PortaPros, even owned four of them, which all broke because the wiring came loose. Even when they were intact, they weren't much better than my bluetooth Nokias, and that isn't much of a merit.


The whole category system itself seems like a joke to me to be honest. I don't know why it was felt there should be a "bose corner" or a "skullcandy corner" unless of course it's put there as a joke towards those who own the product, kind of like a time out corner, or a dunce cap corner. And then there's the audiophile category, which i guess is every headphone except for bose and skullcandys :/

The big thing with me and those companies, well, this goes for more companies than them, is this. I like to get the most for my money. Anything I purchase that's worth researching, I research it a lot before I buy it. I don't like to see my money go to waste on something not worth what it's charged. So I see that people spending 50 dollars on skullcandy's when the sound they produce is equivalent to 5 dollar headphones. Skullcandy is where you pay for the marketing and the appearance, not the quality. Kind of a waste of money. Same for bose,you pay for the marketing they've pushed. This is also the case with gaming headphones like the turtle beach x1's. They have the sound quality of <20 dollar headphones, but with the addition of the mic, and the ability to use it on your console somehow justifies a 60 dollar price tag. I don't think anyone should have to spend more for what they get. I don't think someone should have to buy a turtle beach x1 for 60 dollars when they could get sennheiser 515's for 60. But it's all subjective, so if the person thinks it's worth it, I suppose it's their prerogative. When people have posted on forums that they got turtle beach x1's for 20 or so dollars, i tell them nice cop, because at that price, it is. but for 60?...

it's kind of like when someone buys a 2gig flash drive at a walmart for 20 dollars when they could have gone to amazon and got a 16gig flash drive for 25.


----------



## Aura

Joelito - very nice grab bro, I've been wanting to try them again for quite some time. Maybe we can swap sometime next month







? I'm thinking the GLite would do pretty well with them, being lower impedance and all (54ohms iirc?).

I made another purchase tonight as well, won an Adcom GDA600 on eBay for $150 shipped. I am going to split the headphone and speaker rigs for now, the former will be in my bedroom running from digital out on my pc. The speakers will stick to CDs for now.

So yeah, I own 2 dacs now. The adcom looks very good for the money, should sound close to my parasound and costs considerably less.


----------



## Biatch

I want to be part of the club. My fantastic headphone is *CREATIVE FATAL1TY!*


----------



## procpuarie

Well I just picked up a pair of HD580s with HD600 grills and a HD650 cable







. Well worth $180 so far!


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Joelito - very nice grab bro, I've been wanting to try them again for quite some time. Maybe we can swap sometime next month







? I'm thinking the GLite would do pretty well with them, being lower impedance and all (54ohms iirc?).

I made another purchase tonight as well, won an Adcom GDA600 on eBay for $150 shipped. I am going to split the headphone and speaker rigs for now, the former will be in my bedroom running from digital out on my pc. The speakers will stick to CDs for now.

So yeah, I own 2 dacs now. The adcom looks very good for the money, should sound close to my parasound and costs considerably less.

All things are possible, Bryan. Get with me via PM. I should have the JVC's withing the next week or so ... and then it's anybodies guess.

Rock on!

.joelito.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Joelito - very nice grab bro, I've been wanting to try them again for quite some time. Maybe we can swap sometime next month







? I'm thinking the GLite would do pretty well with them, being lower impedance and all (54ohms iirc?).

I made another purchase tonight as well, won an Adcom GDA600 on eBay for $150 shipped. I am going to split the headphone and speaker rigs for now, the former will be in my bedroom running from digital out on my pc. The speakers will stick to CDs for now.

So yeah, I own 2 dacs now. The adcom looks very good for the money, should sound close to my parasound and costs considerably less.


Yeah, I'm not really sure what I want to do with my rig(s) at the moment. I currently don't have room in my living room to set up my turntable, and the rig in my office doesn't quite have the room either. Plus, I don't have my ELT525M's hooked up as surrounds due to no room and not wanting to wall mount in my apt. and my Ref 1's will be back next week.

So, I'm really left with 2 pairs of speakers, 1 Marantz power amp, my TT, phono pre, CD25 and a couple PS1's I'm not sure what to do with at the moment. Just about enough to set up a second rig but no space


----------



## Aura

I finally made use of customizable carrying case (intended for use with cameras) by making it good storage for my HF2.




























It forms to the headphone, no room for it to move inside. Looks a lot nicer too than the damn pizza box.


----------



## Azazel

S1rrah I have an eq for the foobar player if you don't like them stock. Imo it makes them sound like a closed version of the Akg K1000. I don't like the dx1000 without the eq but they are good for closed phones so I keep them (block noise + I always have eq on the pc)

And to Aura .... it has begun lol. I have the counterpoints put together and installed. I think the power supply is overheating because after 20-40 mins I have been getting static in the right channel. I have a fan over it testing right now.

I will have to install a fan if this works or I'm going to buy a 2nd enclosure and have a sigma 22 and 11 powering my buffalo + counterpoints. With the exception of the the power supply, my setup is done sir done.









Ps: Nobody be a dick and make fun of my soldering either lol. I actually used 2 bananas at one point to hold a board up to solder on. Oh and I ordered all separate resistors from the counterpoint kit. It comes with 1% and I ordered all 0.1% from mouser.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I finally made use of customizable carrying case (intended for use with cameras) by making it good storage for my HF2.




























It forms to the headphone, no room for it to move inside. Looks a lot nicer too than the damn pizza box.


Nice.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


Ps: Nobody be a dick and make fun of my soldering either lol. I actually used 2 bananas at one point to hold a board up to solder on.


Dude your soldering sucks.










J/k, that's an awesome project. Again, further excuse for you to finish it so we can hang out!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Nice.











Gracias sir. It will be shipped in that box for you.


----------



## Aura

Sorry fellas, I might be getting carried away with the pics but new stuff keeps showing up







.










I'm finding my headphone tendencies coming back more strongly with each passing day that the HF2 remains in my possession.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sorry fellas, I might be getting carried away with the pics but new stuff keeps showing up







.










I'm finding my headphone tendencies coming back more strongly with each passing day that the HF2 remains in my possession.

mmmm looking good


----------



## Deano12345

Hope I qualify for this









I have a pair of Sennheiser HD515's and I love them....I'll post pics if you need them later


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Azazel*


I actually used 2 bananas at one point to hold a board up to solder on. Oh and I ordered all separate resistors from the counterpoint kit. It comes with 1% and I ordered all 0.1% from mouser.










You bloody pervert.










(good show)


----------



## Rayce185

So I got the Darkvoice 336se last week and have let it run for a while now with the HD600's...

OMG what an amazing quality difference! And sooo much louder without losing any quality whatsoever!


----------



## s1rrah

UPS just dropped off my JVC Victor DX1000's ...

Currently putting them through their paces with my "Benchmark Playlist" ... and despite the rumors and some of the things that scared me whilst reading reviews ... my initial impressions are that these are some damn fine "closed back" wood headphones.

Pretty tasty.

More later:

...










...


----------



## drjoey1500

Pics or it didn't happen
















pics please?









Look like some really nice headphones


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Sorry fellas, I might be getting carried away with the pics but new stuff keeps showing up







.










I'm finding my headphone tendencies coming back more strongly with each passing day that the HF2 remains in my possession.


Which AMP is that? Can you get it in Black?

What's it like compared to the Little Dot MKII?

What's the price?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Pics or it didn't happen
















pics please?









Look like some really nice headphones




















I'll take some time to take local pics and all later this weekend. Currently, I'm listening. They are on my head yo.

Stay tuned.


----------



## s1rrah

@ DrJoey ...

Here you go (I was waiting for a tube change to warm up on my Raptor amp and so took some time to snap this quick shot):

...










...


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Which AMP is that? Can you get it in Black?

What's it like compared to the Little Dot MKII?

What's the price?


it says gilmore lite on the front









http://www.headamp.com/home_amps/lite/index.htm


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


@ DrJoey ...

Here you go (I was waiting for a tube change to warm up on my Raptor amp and so took some time to snap this quick shot):

...










...





















Much better...


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I thought I had already joined but I was mistaken, so.

I have a pair of A700's and just ordered a dt770 pro 80Ω

Seeing some of your setups, though, makes my investment seem much more meager and easier to justify.


----------



## tombom

Got some ATH-AD700's


----------



## Narynan

Add me to the mix! I have the following:

Senn hd280
Senn hd555
Grado sr-60


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

Add me please. Stepped up from my Audio Technica M-30 monitors to some ATH-A700's a couple of weeks ago and loving them. Cant believe how much Ive changes my EQ settings, almost completey flat now. Listening to some Wish You Were Here right now. Im burning them in as quick as work and the wife will let me.


----------



## Aura

Joel - you lucked out and got some very nice wood grain on your pair. While I very much enjoyed my DX, the graining was crap.

If you have time, can you get a shot of the Victor paired with the stand? You are the first person I know of to have the stand as well, so I am very intrigued to see it.


----------



## s1rrah

Do you headphone junkies like games of mystery?

Well I sure do.

And I need your help with something.

A certain friend of my from Holland just forwarded me a vid to peruse on MySpace ... she was just propping up a songwriting pal of hers ... but the video shows a pair of headphones which, to my eye, seem to be a certain flavor of AKG's ...

So I was wondering if anybody could *positively identify these cans?*

...










...










...

and here's the video in it's entirety ... quite a decent bit of songwriting, actually:

...

  
 



  



 
 ...

Rock on.


----------



## Chipp

http://www.akg.com/site/products/pow...nguage,EN.html

AKG K141 Monitor; as best I can tell.


----------



## soloz2

I like that song!

the cans, they look to be k141 Studio

chipp beat me


----------



## noname

Im too lazy to look through this thread, so pardon me if this has already been brought up.

Has anyone heard anything about the av123 x-head headphone amp?
Same external design as the TCA-Gizmo, which would look nice on top of it.

And would you says its worth it with a pair of A900s?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Im too lazy to look through this thread, so pardon me if this has already been brought up.

Has anyone heard anything about the av123 x-head headphone amp?
Same external design as the TCA-Gizmo, which would look nice on top of it.

And would you says its worth it with a pair of A900s?


for the money it's a very good SS amp. Not to say it's a stellar amp, but for the money it's great IMO.


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for the money it's a very good SS amp. Not to say it's a stellar amp, but for the money it's great IMO.


Oh okay, cool- thank you!


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Oh okay, cool- thank you!

if you want one I might be inclined to let mine go since I hardly ever use it... it's probably seen a whole of about 100 hours or so.


----------



## Aura

I listened to the Balancing Act (serial #3) yesterday, fed by a Resolution Audio Opus 21 transport + DAC combo.










Ran my HF2's out of the 1/4th output (still balanced output with transformer coupled topology). It sounded very good, but not $4,000 good. I am finding these days that budget rigs seem to impress me more based solely on what they can do for value. Does the BA sound better than my GLite? Yes. Does it match my preferences better? Yes. Does it impress me more? Not necessarily.

I dunno, it was a big deal for me listening to it because I am about as big an Eddie Current/Moth fanboy as there is, and I still had trouble justifying it.

But man, what a sexy amp both in sound and visuals.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I listened to the Balancing Act (serial #3) yesterday, fed by a Resolution Audio Opus 21 transport + DAC combo.










Ran my HF2's out of the 1/4th output (still balanced output with transformer coupled topology). It sounded very good, but not $4,000 good. I am finding these days that budget rigs seem to impress me more based solely on what they can do for value. Does the BA sound better than my GLite? Yes. Does it match my preferences better? Yes. Does it impress me more? Not necessarily.

I dunno, it was a big deal for me listening to it because I am about as big an Eddie Current/Moth fanboy as there is, and I still had trouble justifying it.

But man, what a sexy amp both in sound and visuals.

I've really come to many of the same conclusions in my own rig. First it was my HT setup where I went to speakers costing about half yet the new speakers are much better than only 'half' as good.
Then I went from Onix Ref 1 MKII in my office to a pair of $250 Tekton Design speakers and haven't really looked back. They sound great and I actually feel better knowing that I've been more responsible with my audio purchases and budget.









I don't really look for the 'cheapest' product, but rather a product that sounds better than it has right for its price. I'd much rather purchase a piece of used gear or a new product that likely won't sound quite as good as products in the 2-3x price range, but yet isn't outclassed by the more expensive gear either.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I've really come to many of the same conclusions in my own rig. First it was my HT setup where I went to speakers costing about half yet the new speakers are much better than only 'half' as good.
Then I went from Onix Ref 1 MKII in my office to a pair of $250 Tekton Design speakers and haven't really looked back. They sound great and I actually feel better knowing that I've been more responsible with my audio purchases and budget.









I don't really look for the 'cheapest' product, but rather a product that sounds better than it has right for its price. I'd much rather purchase a piece of used gear or a new product that likely won't sound quite as good as products in the 2-3x price range, but yet isn't outclassed by the more expensive gear either.

There is definitely a point of diminishing returns - the reality is, its rather difficult to find hifi gear that just sounds "bad" since the market is so competitive. I think once you leave the realm of the $500-ish per component level, you are paying more for esoteric "features" than actual performance. The way I see it, everything is about compromise - products that claim to not have any compromise are just flat overpriced, or are trying to hide some other shortcoming.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I like that song!

the cans, they look to be k141 Studio

chipp beat me


Thanks ya'll ...

I knew the were AKG's ... just not sure of the flava.

And yes, Jacob ... pretty nice song/songwriter ... you can thank my Dutch pal for that one.


----------



## s1rrah

Some prelim thoughts concerning the JVC DX1000's vs. the Grado GS1000's ... as posted earlier @ head-fi:

...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GreatDane* 
Even though the Woo Audio 3 is a respectable amp in its price range, I can believe that a better amp would take the DX1000 to the next level but I can't justify the upgrade right now.

*
RE: Amps ..*

The DX1000 gets along splendidly with my Raptor ... as do my GS1000's ... the only slight downside with the DX1000/Raptor combo is that I have hardly any volume play at all ... like I said before ... I can't listen past 9 o clock with the DX1000's ...

But going on ...

Funny you should mention your 325i's ... I keep going back and forth between my GS1000's and the DX1000's and the more I listen, the more I think I'll probably keep them both.

*RE: GS1000's, though* ... It should be said that I have only truly fallen for these headphones after doing *a simple pad mod that a head-fier turned me on too*, it basically takes a few centimeters off the GS1000's pad height and subtly reduces the spiked highs while at the same time moving the mids more so towards Grado's "house" sound ... really ... it worked wonders for me and I don't listen to my GS1000's any other way now. Prior to this, I was a RS1 fan boi ... but I've long since sold my RS1's in favor of the simply modded GS1000's ...

But back to comparisons ...

The GS1000's beat the DX1000's in soundstage ... I simply can't see how any "closed" can can trump an "open" can in that department ... so that's not really saying anything in my view. To be expected ... but the DX1000's are still amazing in the Soundstage dept for closed cans ... most likely due to the distance of the drivers from the ear ...

The GS1000's seem a bit more analytical (though still colored, like the DX's) than the DX1000's ... a bit more "audiophile-esque" ...

I enjoy the GS1000's midrange a bit more than the DX1000's ...

I enjoy the 3D imaging/spatial characteristics of the GS1000's a bit more than the DX1000's ... again ... I believe this to simply be an issue of "open" vs. "closed" headphone designs ... but the DX's come close.

...

*But the DX1000's vs. the GS1000's?*

The DX1000's are definitely more sweetly engaging and fun than the GS1000's ... they invite me to forget about analyzing and simply get involved in the music more so than the GS1000's do ...

The DX1000's bass is much more enthralling than the GS1000's (and I have previously stated that the GS1000's had the best bass of any headphone I'd heard ... and true ... the GS1K's bass is stellar ... but the DX1000's bass is simply sublime in comparison).

The DX1000's are uncompromisingly forgiving, silky and inviting when it comes to the fatigue issue, whereas the GS1000's ... even with the above mentioned pad mod, can sometimes be a bit high freq bothersome depending on the recording ...

The DX1000's work fantastically with *EVERYTHING* in my 9000 track .flac collection ... from Indie to Stoner Rock to Metal to Classical to Chamber to Alt Country to Audiophile demos to Blues to Jazz to Electronica to Piano Sonatas ... it all sounds fun and engaging and detailed ... whereas the GS1000's are picky about what sounds best through them.

The DX1000's are far better at blocking out the very slight hiss of my computers fans (and said computer is actually quite quiet as such go) ... but still, in delicate classical/chamber bits and when using the GS1000's ... I can still just barely hear the computer ... with the JVC's ... this is not an issue.

...

*In the end?*

_They *both* sound like 1000 dollar headphones and are really good at certain sonic things but not all._

...

So those are my quite subjective prelim impressions of the JVC DX1000's vs. the Grado GS1000's ... no flames please ... just playing it by ear ... ;-) ... I think somebody earlier in the thread was requesting some comments on such a comparison.

I'm gonna give myself a few months with both to decide if I'm gonna live with one or the other or both ...

At the moment, my mind is that I'm gonna be keeping both as they are both so good at what they respectively do.

Rock on.

:wink:


----------



## batman1973

May I join the headphone club? I cuurently use these:








JBL 410 Reference Series

And I'm saving my pennies for these:








Beyerdynamic DT770's


----------



## s1rrah

So I'm loaning my local Head-fi pal, Shelly (aka Shellylh) my Havana DAC for a week or so ...

She's gonna give me a stand in DAC for the duration.

I'm going through a bit of preliminary Grief/Loss feelings and just wanted to get it out and all.

(sniff sniff)

I never thought I'd be so attached to a bloody machine.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
So I'm loaning my local Head-fi pal, Shelly (aka Shellylh) my Havana DAC for a week or so ...

She's gonna give me a stand in DAC for the duration.

I'm going through a bit of preliminary Grief/Loss feelings and just wanted to get it out and all.

(sniff sniff)

I never thought I'd be so attached to a bloody machine.










What is Shelly loaning you? I'm sure you'll recover quickly once the Havana is back in your possession







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
What is Shelly loaning you? I'm sure you'll recover quickly once the Havana is back in your possession







.

Not sure. Most likely the DA100 which is certainly no slouch but she's got a couple others I think (parasound, etc) and so we'll see; I left it up to her.

Had to postpone the Havana hand off today as work issues are conflicting.

Tomorrow, though.


----------



## Aura

If she has a Parasound D/AC 1000, 1100, 1500, or 1600 I'd definitely check that out.


----------



## xtommyboy04x

do motarola s805 bluetooth dj sterao headphones qulify


----------



## Scottery

Hey I'm new here but I just got a set of audio-technica ATH-AD700
and wanted to join the headphone club


----------



## sweffymo

I guess I'll post my headphones and let you guys decide what you think of them and what category to put them in...

I'm sure you've seen this pic millions of times:









I really love my HD435s. Sure, they're not Grados, but they were priced very well and they're comfortable. They sound beter than skullcandies or BOSEs IMHO...


----------



## mahtareika

Just got my AH-D5000 headphones suited with custom cabling from Soloz Audio and thought I'd share some pictures. I'm still in awe from the improvement the cabling has made on these headphones.


























Thanks again Soloz.


----------



## Aura

Jacob, your style sure is changing, love the looks of the new heatshrink labeling.









Congrats mahtareika.


----------



## soloz2

@mahtareika Great job on the install. They look great!

@Aura The printed heatshrink is something I've been planning for a long time and it finally came into fruition a couple weeks ago. Actually, I only received my first shipment last week or so and the first two headphone cables went out shortly after.


----------



## NFF

wow havent been round here for a while. well if i dident say allready i got a couple new cans a couple months ago.

grado sr 60's 414 pads and are now quarter moded. 









and a pair of air cousions. (jvc fx 66)


----------



## T D

My SoundMagic PL-50s are FINALLY arriving tomorrow!!








Avoid mp4nation.net if you can, dispatch time is horrendous, almost 2 weeks...

Can I be added for these and HD555s?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I am an Etymotic Research Fanboy. 

I have a pair of ER-6 for whatever and a pair of hf2 for my iPhone.


----------



## Aura

Just in case anyone is interested -

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/ch...thread-448960/


----------



## Steggy

soloz, where did you get your heatshrink printed?


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

May I partake in this society?

HD201s


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Count me in.

Alessandro/Grado MS1i
NuForce NE-8


----------



## murderbymodem

So, I am considering buying a new pair of headphones. I am looking for something more portable than my ATH-AD700s, but not IEMs. I currently have Denon AH-C551K's for on the go, but I'm looking for a good sounding headphone that is small enough to wear around and carry around.

NFF's post got me thinking Grado SR-60i? I know they will leak sound, but I don't generally listen to music in libraries or anything.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Grado SR-60? Outside? Argh...no. It won't isolate at all.

Budget?
Music tastes?
Are you specifically looking for full-size headphones or can in-ears be considered as well?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


Just got my AH-D5000 headphones suited with custom cabling from Soloz Audio and thought I'd share some pictures. I'm still in awe from the improvement the cabling has made on these headphones.


























Thanks again Soloz.


Gorgeous shots, man!


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Grado SR-60? Outside? Argh...no. It won't isolate at all.

Budget?
Music tastes?
Are you specifically looking for full-size headphones or can in-ears be considered as well?


$60ish

http://www.last.fm/user/murderbymodem

Something full-sized, but small enough to carry around and wear around campus. I already have IEMs and I don't really like them. I'm sure you know how it is with IEMs, they isolate so much that you can hear your breathing and footsteps and everything, it makes me feel weird.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:



Gorgeous shots, man!


Thanks. They sound as great as they look. I think I'll keep these for several years.


----------



## t3haxle

ATH AD700's

Hellz yeah. (and no I don't store them like that when I'm not using them)


----------



## kyleax1

Just ordered a ATH AD700 headset w/ clip on zalman mic


----------



## soloz2

Just a heads up I'm selling some nice gear:
http://www.tweakcityaudio.com/forum/...1416#post41416


----------



## newt111

Can someone link me to that "Bose is a scam" article?

I've got a Bose vs. Sennheiser debate going on


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Can someone link me to that "Bose is a scam" article?

I've got a Bose vs. Sennheiser debate going on










I just had a Bose vs. Denon debate the other day at work.


----------



## 98uk

Heh, apparently i'm a member of this









Please remove my "Speedlink Medusa headset". I hated it and sent it back (it broke







)

I have since come to my senses and own a pair of Sennheiser HD555's (for travel and taking away) and Sony MDR XB-700's (for home







)


----------



## The Fury

Please remove my Speedlink's as well. Haven't used them in a long time actually. Just ordered some HD555's because my pc161's died.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Can someone link me to that "Bose is a scam" article?

I've got a Bose vs. Sennheiser debate going on










http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html


----------



## CallmeRoth

I got some Siberias if those count for gaming headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Why havn't I been added yet?









My collection = http://www.head-fi.org/forums/members/chinesekiwi/


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
http://www.intellexual.net/bose.html

gracias


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xtommyboy04x*


do motarola s805 bluetooth dj sterao headphones qulify


What do you guys think about this?

02 (MDR-V700)
Aura (HF2)?
batman1973 (JBL 410)
chinesekiwi (List of Headphones
Deano12345 (HD515)
HoldYrPistlstr8 (HD201)
kevingreenbmx (ER-6, HF2)
kyleax1 (ATH-AD700)
mahtareika (AH-D5000)
Narynan (HD280, HD555, SR60)
NFF (SR60, HA-FX66)
OTHG_ChefTreb (M-30, ATH-A700)
Oupavoc (ATH-AD700)
procpuarie (HD580)
RallyMaster (HA-DX3, HD595, UM1, HA-FX33, HA-RX900)
s1rrah (Victor DX1000)
Scottery (ATH-AD700)
Shiobock (AKG K 272 HD)
SkoalFineCut (ATH-A700, DT770 Pro 80Ω)
sweffymo (HD435)
T D (HD555)
t3haxle (ATH-AD700)
tombom (ATH-AD700)
unl3a5h3d (Alessandro MS1i, NE-8)
videoman5 (TELEX Model 816)

alex98uk [Medusa] (HD555, MDR XB-700)
The Fury [Medusa] (HD555)

Biatch (Creative Fatal1ty)
CallmeRoth (Siberia)
codejunki (Turtle Beach X1)
iscariot (Creative Aurora)
Nhb93 (Razer Carcharias)


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, maybe stick Sony MDR-XB700's for me


----------



## Atomagenesis

I just got some Denon AH-D2000's put me down


----------



## Raiden911

I have a Plantronics Audio 370.









------
w000 888 posts.


----------



## Aura

Hey Fallen, can you add Audio Technica AD2000 next to my name?

I am going to do another head-to-head matchup, this time between HF2 and AD2K. Loser walks, and by "walks" I mean gets sold.


----------



## Halciet

I have the Shure SRH840.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hey Fallen, can you add Audio Technica AD2000 next to my name?

I am going to do another head-to-head matchup, this time between HF2 and AD2K. Loser walks, and by "walks" I mean gets sold.


If the Audio Technica's fail I hope you post them in the F/S here. I've been wanting to try those out.


----------



## 98uk

*Sony MDR XB700*

Pros:

* Absolutely devastating bass
* Tweaking the EQ can turn them into a normal pair of headphones at night
* Minimal sound leakage compared to open backed
* Ear cushions are unbelievable comfortable
* Build quality is excellent
* Look sexy

Cons:

* Headband could do with more padding
* Cable is horribly short, especially compared to the never ending HD555 cable
* Can lead to hot ears
* A bit silly looking to wear in public









So far listened to Etienne De Crecy, Joker and Rustie, Prodigy and D.I.M. & Tai


----------



## chinesekiwi

I'd turn off GX tbh. You don't need it apart from gaming.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
I'd turn off GX tbh. You don't need it apart from gaming.

It shouldn't make a difference to day to day sound. It just converts EAX signals iirc?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
It shouldn't make a difference to day to day sound. It just converts EAX signals iirc?

I'd still turn it off for music nonetheless to make sure.


----------



## 98uk

Turned off... didn't make a difference. But, whatever i'll just turn it off/on when needs be.

Do I sell my HD555's, i've become really fond of them, I don't want to let them go. But, my GF is shouting at me because I spent Â£69.99 and promised to sell my 555's... but I don't want them to go


----------



## Tator Tot

Don't do it man. You'll regret it.


----------



## 98uk

But... the question is what do I do with them? I far prefer these XB700's. It's like a pair of HD555's but with a lot more bass. Only problem is the short cable and hot ears :/


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
But... the question is what do I do with them? I far prefer these XB700's. It's like a pair of HD555's but with a lot more bass. Only problem is the short cable and hot ears :/

Hang your HD555's on the wall for now and keep them just in case.


----------



## 98uk

My GF will beat me senseless


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
My GF will beat me senseless









As long as you get to keep the can's it'll be worth it.


----------



## Boyboyd

You can kick me out of the skullcandy corner, they broke on my 28 hour bus trip to austria when i slept on them, lol.

Add me to the audiophile grade headphones now


----------



## Agerak

I am debating between a pair of Sennheiser HD555 and the Audio Technica ATH A700. I will be using these for gaming exclusively. Reviews look GREAT on the HD555, but I was worried about the open backed design because I go to multiple LAN parties. The ATH A700 are closed and reviews also look very promissing. Any input from the community?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Agerak* 
I am debating between a pair of Sennheiser HD555 and the Audio Technica ATH A700. I will be using these for gaming exclusively. Reviews look GREAT on the HD555, but I was worried about the open backed design because I go to multiple LAN parties. The ATH A700 are closed and reviews also look very promissing. Any input from the community?

For gaming the ATH 700's are a better choice.

I own both.


----------



## T D

Can I get added for SoundMagic PL-50 as well?

Things have amazing mids and highs but have almost no bass to speak of. But hey, even a Â£10 Fiio E5 cures this


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Just took this pic:


----------



## mahtareika

Pretty.


----------



## Aura

Got another AT for ya'll.










So far, very nice headphone. Right now I would have to say that HF2 will probably be leaving.


----------



## elson

Just got Plantronics Gamecom 367s on sale.







Love them


----------



## Steggy

o hai guiz


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Holy ****, Steggy and his gaming headphones/headset review is still alive.

By a lot, as I can see O_O


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Steggy wanna help me out with the last 2 headphones? Thanks!









alex98uk (MDR-XB700)
Aura (AH-D2000)
Atomagenesis (AH-D2000)
boydyboyd (DT770 Pro 250Ω) [skull candy]
Halciet (SRH840)
Steggy (SR-80, PCX-450, HD595, HD650, ????, ????)
T D (PL-50)

elson (Gamecon 367)
raiden911 (Audio 370)


----------



## Wildcard36qs

I've been loving my Sennheiser HD595 cans. Add me please.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 
Steggy wanna help me out with the last 2 headphones? Thanks!









alex98uk (MDR-XB700)
Aura (AH-D2000)
Atomagenesis (AH-D2000)
boydyboyd (DT770 Pro 250Ω) [skull candy]
Halciet (SRH840)
Steggy (SR-80, PCX-450, HD595, HD650, ????, ????)
T D (PL-50)

elson (Gamecon 367)
raiden911 (Audio 370)

Pretty sure the white one that Steggy has is the Astro A40 gaming headset.


----------



## SilverPotato

Hey you can remove the entry with my .365s


----------



## s1rrah

Houston Meet rocked over the weekend.

Here's the "impressions" thread at head-fi:

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/ho...2009-a-450863/

...

I won some Moon Audio Blue Moon RCA's in the door prize raffle. Stoke!


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s1rrah* 
Houston Meet rocked over the weekend.

Here's the "impressions" thread at head-fi:

...

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f45/ho...2009-a-450863/

...

I won some Moon Audio Blue Moon RCA's in the door prize raffle. Stoke!










Sounds like you guys & gals had a great time







. Sorry the HF2's didn't make it out; for about two weeks there I was almost sure it was going to put up for sale, and by the time I decided to keep it around a little bit longer the meet was a few days away.

Congrats on the RCA's, that is pimp







.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sounds like you guys & gals had a great time







. Sorry the HF2's didn't make it out; for about two weeks there I was almost sure it was going to put up for sale, and by the time I decided to keep it around a little bit longer the meet was a few days away.

Congrats on the RCA's, that is pimp







.

It was a hoot!

The Beta22/K1000 rig was stupidly bad ass.

I was also quite impressed (re: price point and all) with the Shure 840's ... after I sell the DX1000's ... I'll probably be buying the Shures ...


----------



## Ninjew

I have AD-700's


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Would Fostex T10's count?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
Would Fostex T10's count?

Hey George, yeah I'd say so







.

How's school going?


----------



## Steggy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Steggy wanna help me out with the last 2 headphones? Thanks!









alex98uk (MDR-XB700)
Aura (AH-D2000)
Atomagenesis (AH-D2000)
boydyboyd (DT770 Pro 250Ω) [skull candy]
Halciet (SRH840)
Steggy (SR-80, PCX-450, HD595, HD650, ????, ????)
T D (PL-50)

elson (Gamecon 367)
raiden911 (Audio 370)


Nah, you don't have to update your post on me, the picture was taken for a review a friend of mine and I did. Figured i'd show some headphone porn to the ocnhp club.

for those wondering
amp- audio dg compass
(on top of amp)shure se530
(from left to right)
grado sr80
turtle beach hpx
astro a40
sennheiser hd 650
sennheiser pc 350
sennheiser hd 595
astro mixamp

and i just got tritton ax720's in the mail today to add on to the review


----------



## A_Blind_Man

Hey Brian yeah school is going fine, math sucks, but other than that fine.
And yourself?


----------



## dafour

Sennheiser HD201..with a broken arm


----------



## hoth17

I just bought some DT-770 Pro 80 cans

will you add that my list







thanks


----------



## Zensou

I tried to get on that list a couple times but I guess I don't qualify.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hoth17*


I just bought some DT-770 Pro 80 cans

will you add that my list







thanks


Helloooooo









I wish i'd bought them. Mine just can't be driven with an iPod.
What do you think to them?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zensou*


I tried to get on that list a couple times but I guess I don't qualify.


Sorry about that, I manually comb through the post and I must have missed you somehow.









A_Blind_Man (Fostex T10)
alex98uk (MDR-XB700)
Aura (AH-D2000)
Atomagenesis (AH-D2000)
boydyboyd (DT770 Pro 250Ω) [skull candy]
dafour (HD201)
Halciet (SRH840)
hoth17 (DT770 Pro 80Ω)
Ninjew (ATH-AD700)
SilverPotato [.365]
Steggy (SR-80, PC-350, HD595, HD650, Astro A40, SE530, HPX, AX720)
T D (PL-50)
Zensou (AH-D2000)

elson (Gamecon 367)
raiden911 (Audio 370)


----------



## hoth17

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
Helloooooo









I wish i'd bought them. Mine just can't be driven with an iPod.
What do you think to them?

They are coming in the mail today!
I'll let you know how they sound with my ipod and wiht ipod -> DAC/Amp.


----------



## Marco Polo

Add me to the list. I recently got the ATH-M50s


----------



## RallyMaster

I got sick of listening to my Westones that had no bass (music is so lame without the full spectrum) so I bought a pair of JVC HA-FX66A Air Cushions and Comply T400 foam tips from Amazon. This is the 5th pair of JVC earphones/headphones I've bought so far (including FX33, RX700, RX900, DX3). As soon as I heard it today, I knew I was in familiar territory. It has the mids and treble of my DX3 and bass of an RX700 (except it gets more bassy with the Comply tips). Sound stage seems smaller than my Westone UM1 but a bit of burn-in might improve that. Burn-in commences ...now.


----------



## PaRaDoX_883

If someone could edit my not-so-new, new, Sony MDR-V200's into my name on the OP. That'd be great.

Thankkkssss...


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

I wish I could afford a good pair of earbuds....

[sarcasm] A ton of kids on my bus lol'd when they saw my beautiful HD 201s.[/sarcasm]


----------



## Chipp

Meh - people laughed at my DT770s until I said "Here, put them on".


----------



## Gollie

I showed OCN some love in my latest blog post! This forum is where it all started.

*tear*

Enjoy!

http://jonathanlgolden.com/2009/10/h...t-photography/


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I showed OCN some love in my latest blog post! This forum is where it all started.

*tear*

Enjoy!

http://jonathanlgolden.com/2009/10/h...t-photography/


As mentioned on your blog, Jonathon ...

Sick, sick shots.

Your investment in quality photo gear is obviously paying off.

Best!

(and again, great to meet you! You'll have to come out and pound the trails with me some sunday ... guaranteed to make you cough up a lung ... just give me a month to get back in shape. ;-) )

.joel.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I showed OCN some love in my latest blog post! This forum is where it all started.

*tear*

Enjoy!

http://jonathanlgolden.com/2009/10/h...t-photography/


Beautiful shots, I thought I had recognized S1rrahs raptor setup there







and then I read the next post from him









Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


As mentioned on your blog, Jonathon ...

Sick, sick shots.

Your investment in quality photo gear is obviously paying off.

Best!

(and again, great to meet you! You'll have to come out and pound the trails with me some sunday ... guaranteed to make you cough up a lung ... just give me a month to get back in shape. ;-) )

.joel.


he did some justice to your setup at the meet, very nice collection, love the wood grained headphones


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Wow am I the only one with an Ultrasone HFI-550 headphone? Ok well, I guess you could add me to the list then


----------



## VW_05_08

Bought a Sennheiser HD 555

Not the best choice, after all the posts I'm reading now about the ATH AD700 being better. But it is a lot of improvement over my cheap logitech headphones.

EDIT: oh, I also have a Sony MDR-V900 here, it's already 12 years old, it's not mine, it's my dad's; but they are soooooo comfortable.

Link to Sony pic: http://www.graffitiaudio.com/images/MDR-V900.jpg


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_05_08*


Bought a Sennheiser HD 555

Not the best choice, after all the posts I'm reading now about the ATH AD700 being better. But it is a lot of improvement over my cheap logitech headphones.


Mod your HD555's and they'll be better.

I honestly prefer my HD555's to the AD-700's for Muisc/Movies. They sound better to my ears. 
And are a bit more comfortable.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_05_08*


Bought a Sennheiser HD 555

Not the best choice, after all the posts I'm reading now about the ATH AD700 being better. But it is a lot of improvement over my cheap logitech headphones.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Mod your HD555's and they'll be better.

I honestly prefer my HD555's to the AD-700's for Muisc/Movies. They sound better to my ears. 
And are a bit more comfortable.


i can help if you want to recable them if you want. i did it to mine and it was fairly easy.


----------



## VW_05_08

From what I've heard there are a lot of mods you can do with the HD555. What difference does the cable make ?


----------



## thecool85

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gollie*


I showed OCN some love in my latest blog post! This forum is where it all started.

*tear*

Enjoy!

http://jonathanlgolden.com/2009/10/h...t-photography/


Those are some amazing shot's, Jonathan. I pretty much started my headphone journey in exactly the same way you did. Atm though, I've simplified things a bit. I've been rocking my jh13 pros from my iphone and I've been enjoying myself immensely. I knew after hearing the demos at Can Jam that I had to own a pair, and I haven't regretted my decision at all.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


i can help if you want to recable them if you want. i did it to mine and it was fairly easy.


mine was prettier though


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_05_08*


From what I've heard there are a lot of mods you can do with the HD555. What difference does the cable make ?


I haven't tried adding a new cable yet to see if it helps.

But Check out the HD555's Discussion Thread, OP has some useful information to guides and whatnot.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


mine was prettier though










but mine was the first time


----------



## AzumaGaara

my first headset was the AHS502 - earcups wasn't really pressing against my ears so pretty comfortable. the leathers on the ear muffs didn't even teared out after over used(2years plus). the bad thing was the durability(weak frame work). i still remembered i have to tape the frame joints just to let it stays on with couple of lose screws







after 4months the tapes begins to lose its strength, screws are missing, in the midst of lan my headset just dropped onto my shoulders xD.

second was AHS515 - lol i remembered looking at the mirror after wearing them i felt i had an afro haircut







. Durability was the biggest let down ever. 1 week after boughting it, the headset was accidentally drop to the floor from a chair height and the left cup came out... soon the right side came out too... had to use 3M double sided tape to hold them. The bass was abit stronger than the 502 but it was so heavy i couldn't play with it for long hours. And Of course, Weak frame has it screws lose and i lose it, i trashed it after dismantling the earphones from the headset.

third was Logitech precision gaming headset -big thumbs up for S$40 headset. this is the best budget headset out here in singapore. Finally, a stronger frame headset, the treble was higher than the bass/mid thought, but i live through it. Detecting enemies sounds was really easy after AHS515 but soon i lost the "feel" of detecting it. the let down was the long hours playing with it, the holding position of the headset is from your ears, not top of your skull so its a bit irritating. the leather on the earmuffs soon went hardened and cracks begins to appear making it unbearable to wear for short period. And the microphone sucks, really couldn't detect your voice in a noisy enviroment. Was trashed after larger cracks begins to appear on the ear muffs

forth was razer piranha - Pricing was at S$130. This time i was aiming for the Barracuda+Razer Headset(BH-1?) but i couldnt find it and i bought piranha. First try was awsome. Big bass; good for music or movie, ear muffs was comfortable(cloth made). Thats all. Down side: USB is to light up the headset(i was damn pissed with this), low treble(detecting enemy was really hard!!), the frame make the earcups pressing against your ears, real hard. cant play for really long periods(need my ears to take a breathe). Sold to a friend at $99 dollars

current, fifth was everglide s-500 - bought it at S$50 3months ago, i came across this headset back in 2007 during a electronic hardware expo. i was so stunned at the durability and the sound it produced; Price was around $120 that time. i couldn't shell up the money so i gave it a pass. Finally found it and after i open it up... the ear muffs... the sponge wasn't there anymore. Powdery was left inside the ear muffs after i cut it open to replace with my unused dishwasher sponge







. Wear and tear on the leather soon after that(can't help it, this headset was like in the storeroom for 2years. box was dusty as heck) I'm still loving it currently. Long wires mean u can play games using an PC Xbox controllers 2 meters from ur CPU.

i'm not good in english nor good in reviews. pardon me


----------



## the_geek

Add me, just got my Sensheiser HD202's and loving 'em. First set of 'real' cans for me, but def not the last.








Also planning on doing a small-ish review on them, will update with link when done.









the_geek


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Ordered a pair of Alessandro MS1-i's last week for my vinyl setup. Here's to hoping they're in stock.


----------



## scaz

I have my Senns 650 that I use, and I am looking into a headhpones with a mic


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


I have my Senns 650 that I use, and I am looking into a headhpones with a mic


just get a clip on zalman mic for $10


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


I have my Senns 650 that I use, and I am looking into a headhpones with a mic


HD650's and no soundcard or amp...?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


HD650's and no soundcard or amp...?


Yeah, bad idea unless he's using them with a home stereo.


----------



## Chipp

I wouldn't say its a bad idea - he's not likely to break them or anything. That said though, I certainly dont think it is a good one. Lots of lost potential there.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I wouldn't say its a *bad idea* - he's not likely to break them or anything. That said though, I certainly dont think it is a good one. Lots of lost potential there.


Yeah, bad choice of words


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I wouldn't say its a bad idea - he's not likely to break them or anything. That said though, I certainly dont think it is a good one. *Lots of lost potential there.*


That's very true. I had to use my cans with my onboard output (shudders) earlier just to check the sound. Working fine with my emu --> amp now though


----------



## mfb412

Add a new entry for me, bought some Sennheiser HD 201's today


----------



## Aura

Hope to have another review in soon, here's a pic of the two contestants.


----------



## pez

pez (ER-6i, Super.Fi3 Studio, SR-60, CX-300)

That's what mine says. Since, I've sold my Super.fi 3's, and obtained Shure SE530's. Everything else remains the same







.


----------



## s1rrah

Here's a shot of the Moon Audio "Blue Dragon" IC's I won at the recent Houston Head-fi.org meet ... door prizes rule!

...










...

1.5 feet. Perfect for my desktop rig. They sound quite good.


----------



## btwalter

add me in for the SkullCandy G.I.'s


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Hope to have another review in soon, here's a pic of the two contestants.










The AudioTechnica's are neat headphones. For some reason, we didn't get along, though. Just sounded a bit "metallic"/synthetic to me. I had them for a good two weeks but we just never jived. Glad your digging yours, though. I still wanna hear those HF2's some day.

BTW:

I'm borrowing Shelly's Shure SRH840's for a couple weeks (will end up buying them from her) ... and I'm really impressed. The isolation is very very good (they are closed cans) and they are typical Shure accuracy across the board. Definitely recognizable as a "pro" tool/headphone. For the money that these can be had for ... I think it's a ridiculous value:

...










...


----------



## Chipp

The Shure's have been making some waves in the pro circuit, too - I know a couple engineers that have traded in thier old standby of the Sony MDR-V6 in favor of them (and *that* really says something







). I'm halfway considering picking up a pair if I thought I could cover the cost with my Beyer's.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


The Shure's have been making some waves in the pro circuit, too - I know a couple engineers that have traded in thier old standby of the Sony MDR-V6 in favor of them (and *that* really says something







). I'm halfway considering picking up a pair if I thought I could cover the cost with my Beyer's.


At 150 bucks new? (you might have to search) ... who's complaining?

Do it! Pretty outstanding headphones.


----------



## Crunkles

Let me in on the OCN Headphone club action with my HD280 Pros and ATH-AD700s


----------



## Aura

Just bought this.

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls....-Ultra-Jitter-

I'm guessing at best it'll be like 5-10% improvement, but I'm so happy with the Parasound that at this point, I'd rather put upgrades into the source section instead of spending another $4-500 to move up the ladder for an Assemblage DAC (if I could even find it to begin with).

Yes, I know that jitter and its theoretical nature is debatable. I believe I can and have heard it in the past on the multiple occasions when I've tried to eliminate my Marantz cdp as a transport in favor of the pc and my PS3. Every time the digital output on the cdp sounds much better, and I know I'm not imagining it because my roommate has listened and agreed with me as well. I guess adding this into the path will give me a final answer as to whether or not jitter is the problem for me.


----------



## Mauritio

Gonna buy a HD280 Pro and a HD 515 soon









(dunno if the HD280's are good? Its for my Dj-ing shizzle Hercules RMX)


----------



## Chipp

HD280s are pretty good - you'll appreciate the isolation if you're working in a live environment.


----------



## laboitenoire

Pulled the trigger last night on a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50. Can't wait until Thursday. They sound really promising (no pun intended), and will most likely show my TriPorts to the closet. Hopefully I have no problems with the pleather pads (I haven't had problems with other pleather pads and cups), but I might swap them for the velour ones off of the DT-250 anyway. Velour feels so nice


----------



## SkoalFineCut

MS1i's came in about a week ago and I've been enjoying them immensely.

A couple of things I've noticed so far:
1. They're quite comfortable to my head.
2. They sound fantastic
3. They're a lot bigger than I thought they would be.


----------



## laboitenoire

The box arrived today. Just need to go pick it up from the mail room after classes.


----------



## lozanoa11

Sign me up!


----------



## sonenelson

SENNHEISER HD650's

first piece to a new upgraded system. any current suggestions for a versatile headphone amp on sale around $600?


----------



## ChaobSiroc

I'm lookin' at the Sennheiser HD595. Is this a good set or is there something better in the $100-$200 range?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChaobSiroc*


I'm lookin' at the Sennheiser HD595. Is this a good set or is there something better in the $100-$200 range?


Those are great headphones for the money. A little inclined to clip at very high volume levels but damn good at the price nonetheless (yes, I sometimes listen VERY loud) ...

Anyway ...

That said ...

My personal tastes would point me more so towards a pair of Grado SR225's, which can be found new for around 200 and used for quite a bit less.

I'm a midrange junkie and I'm also a guitar rock junkie (though I enjoy regular listening to classical/chamber as well) ... and I just adore the Grado "house sound" ...

So yes. The Senn HD595's are good for the money (sort of "boom box" sounding ... sort of like hitting the "loudness" button on older stereos ... very forgiving/non-fatiguing) ... and yes, the Grado SR225's are just as good in their own right ... they can be a tad fatiguing at times (little sharp in the highs), but they have insanely good midrange and (I think) better soundstage than the HD595's ... a more natural, more real sounding headphone I think than the Senns ... both enjoyable though.

YMMV.


----------



## ChaobSiroc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


So yes. The Senn HD595's are good for the money (sort of "boom box" sounding ... sort of like hitting the "loudness" button on older stereos ... very forgiving/non-fatiguing) ... and yes, the Grado SR225's are just as good in their own right ... they can be a tad fatiguing at times (little sharp in the highs), but they have insanely good midrange and (I think) better soundstage than the HD595's ... a more natural, more real sounding headphone I think than the Senns ... both enjoyable though.


Thanks for the quick reply! Someone from another forum pointed me to this thread saying if I posted here I'd get info from some pro's









I'll take a look at those Grado's you recommend


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaobSiroc* 
Thanks for the quick reply! Someone from another forum pointed me to this thread saying if I posted here I'd get info from some pro's










I'll take a look at those Grado's you recommend









try here http://www.head-fi.org/ its all pro headphone people over there that can help you choose what is good.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
try here http://www.head-fi.org/ its all pro headphone people over there that can help you choose what is good.

I respect Head-fi, but I also think they are very prone to "flavor of the month" syndrome, where often the popularity of a product has a great influence on its supposed ability to make good noise. Just be a little wary over there - maybe cross-reference with a couple other boards, too.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


I respect Head-fi, but I also think they are very prone to "flavor of the month" syndrome, where often the popularity of a product has a great influence on its supposed ability to make good noise. Just be a little wary over there - maybe cross-reference with a couple other boards, too.


Second that.


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaobSiroc* 
Thanks for the quick reply! Someone from another forum pointed me to this thread saying if I posted here I'd get info from some pro's









I'll take a look at those Grado's you recommend









Welome to OCN! Glad you could make it









edit: nice rig btw!


----------



## ChaobSiroc

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Welome to OCN! Glad you could make it









edit: nice rig btw!

There you are









Why didn't I know about this forum before... It's like TWC's "Basement" on steroids









Thanks for pointing me here!


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChaobSiroc* 
There you are









Why didn't I know about this forum before... It's like TWC's "Basement" on steroids









Thanks for pointing me here!

Yeah, I always try to steer people here, The Basement is good for what it is, but I see a lot of horrible advice posted there.

on topic: You may need an amp to benefit from those Grados, any thoughts on that any one?


----------



## ChaobSiroc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


on topic: You may need an amp to benefit from those Grados, any thoughts on that any one?


I have a Yamaha RX-V663 receiver / amplifier, it has a 6.3mm jack on the front so I won't need to buy an Amp, thank goodness.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Don't know if any of you guys have seen this: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/fr...ne-amp-453234/

Possibly a free Emmeline HR2 Amp?


----------



## TUDJ

A link to my HeadFi meet impressions:

Click


----------



## Matt*S.

Been here for a while being a headphone user, never realized this existed. Not an uber high end system, but it sounds pretty good. I go from my newly acquired X-Fi --> Meier Corda Aria Amplifier (Analog) --> Grado SR325i or Yuin PK-1 buds.

You guys would laugh at me, up until very recently (less than a week) I was on integrated audio. Got the $40 X-Fi and was very impressed at the difference. After a bit of equalizer work I have my Grado's right where I always wanted them. With enough bass to hear it, but not so much to be boomy. I used to have Beyer Dynamic DT770's and hated how the bass overtook the sound. The Grado's have a very controlled bass with delightful mid/highs that never get lost. Just a wonderful set of phones and imho a pretty nice setup.


----------



## Damir Poljak

I got these: SYNQ-HPS 1 and I don't know anything about them








Can I join?


----------



## Chipp

Look to me like those are from the same OEM as Equation Audio's RP-22x... Should get you in.


----------



## usmcz

Using Psyko Audio Labs Psyko 5.1's here


----------



## Benny99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matt*S.*


Been here for a while being a headphone user, never realized this existed. Not an uber high end system, but it sounds pretty good. I go from my newly acquired X-Fi --> Meier Corda Aria Amplifier (Analog) --> Grado SR325i or Yuin PK-1 buds.

You guys would laugh at me, up until very recently (less than a week) I was on integrated audio. Got the $40 X-Fi and was very impressed at the difference. After a bit of equalizer work I have my Grado's right where I always wanted them. With enough bass to hear it, but not so much to be boomy. I used to have Beyer Dynamic DT770's and hated how the bass overtook the sound. The Grado's have a very controlled bass with delightful mid/highs that never get lost. Just a wonderful set of phones and imho a pretty nice setup.


I agree with the Beyer comment the DT770s are just bass and sound muddy and the rescessed midrange dosent help either.

The SR325i/MS-2 are one of those headphones they will always sound good once you get them as they have a pretty bright and forward presentation.

Nice amp btw i have the Arietta


----------



## catalyst

im in









Sennheiser cx300`s + Sennheiser HD205`s


----------



## Setzer

Sign me up, using Plantronics GameCom 367 (gaming headphones)


----------



## like30ninjas

i'm in









Sennheiser HD555, Icemat Siberia

I just got my 555's and theyre SOO much better/comfier than my siberias.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Audio Technica AD-700 Headphones

VT2010 V-Tech Pro Level Uni-dynamic Microphone


----------



## Griffin

Im using a HD595 for the pc and cx300 for my mp3 player.


----------



## Benny99

Add me in Again









Beyerdynamic DT440


----------



## Chipp

So, I ordered some KSC-75s to use in my workouts as a "disposable".

I think they mine are broken - can these things really sound this good?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
So, I ordered some KSC-75s to use in my workouts as a "disposable".

I think they mine are broken - can these things really sound this good?









They're the sub $20 kings. However they might lack the bass you might want (not bass-light / 'bright', but more it's balanced but doesn't have bass impact / depth).

Should I pick up some Beyerdynamic DT231s?
They're the older 'Galactic' version too!

mmmmmmm.......


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


They're the sub $20 kings. However they might lack the bass you might want (not bass-light / 'bright', but more it's balanced but doesn't have bass impact / depth).

Should I pick up some Beyerdynamic DT231s?
They're the older 'Galactic' version too!

mmmmmmm.......


Yeah, they definitely are a huge value for the price, but I would hardly go about recommending them as a giant-killer. But hey - when I'm out running, its just for some background music without killing total awareness of my surroundings.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

It's been awhile. Sorry guys.

Acoma_Andy (HFI-550)
BADFASTBUSA (ATH-AD700)
Benny99 (DT440)
catalyst (CX300, HD205)
Chipp (DT770, KSC-75)
Crunkles (HD280 Pro, ATH-AD700)
Damir Poljak (SYNQ-HPS 1)
Griffin (HD595, CX300)
HoldYrPistlstr8 (HD201)
laboitenoire (ATH-M50)
like30ninjas (HD555, Siberia)
lozanoa11 (SR325)
Marco Polo (ATH-M50)
Matt*S. (SR325i, PK-1)
mfb412 (HD201)
PaRaDoX_883 (MDR-V200)
pez (ER-6i, Super.Fi3 Studio, SR-60, CX-300)
RallyMaster(HA-FX66A)
scaz (HD650)
SkoalFineCut (MS1-i)
sonenelson (HD650)
the_geek (HD202)
VW_05_08 (HD555)

AzumaGaara (AHS502, AHS515, Logitech Precision Gaming, Piranha, S500)
Setzer GameCom 367)
usmcz (Psyko 5.1)

btwalter (G.I.)


----------



## ChaobSiroc

Add me!

Sennheiser HD595 Just arrived today.


----------



## Boyboyd

Add me in for a pair of AKG 518 DJs when you get a min.

Bought them to go with my iPod and portable amp. Not disappointed.


----------



## s1rrah

Have to say this ...

The Shure SRH840's are well worth the 150 bucks or so...

(but you be the judge)

...










...

(sorry for the "stock" image ... but I didn't have time or inclination to take a shot of my own)

...


----------



## Boyboyd

These were amazing value for money for Â£40. Not too comfortable to wear though, ok for 3-4 hours or so.


----------



## Brandon1337

Update mine please, HD-555's


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

boydyboyd (518 DJ)
Brandon1337 (HD555)
ChaobSiroc (HD595)
LoVeiTCoOl (ATH-AD700)
s1rrah (SRH840)


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Have to say this ...

The Shure SRH840's are well worth the 150 bucks or so...

(but you be the judge)

...










...

(sorry for the "stock" image ... but I didn't have time or inclination to take a shot of my own)

...











So they are a good step up from the HD201's? Do they require an amp?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


So they are a good step up from the HD201's? Do they require an amp?


More than significant. They sound best with an amp but the cheaper SRH440 sounds really similar to the SRH840 unamped, or so I've read. The difference is significantly widened when both are amped.


----------



## bumsoil

never got my 555's, i got 595's instead


----------



## p1tbull

m in with my HP250


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Hi guys I need some recommendations for a set of cans.
90% Game 10% Music, Rock and I like my bass.
Would be wearing them for 4+ hours at a time.
Would be plunged into my on board for now until I get a SC.
Cant break the bank. 50-100 US $
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hamocidal

Count me in...
Plantronics Gamecon 367


----------



## Conley

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
Hi guys I need some recommendations for a set of cans.
90% Game 10% Music, Rock and I like my bass.
Would be wearing them for 4+ hours at a time.
Would be plunged into my on board for now until I get a SC.
Cant break the bank. 50-100 US $
Thanks for all your help!

JVC HA-RX700, then get a dedicated sound card. I use mine for exactly what you do. They take a while to burn in, but if you just leave them playing music for a few days, they show quality similar to that of $100+ headphones.


----------



## el gappo

just got myself these because i broke my plantronics http://www.zalman.co.kr/Eng/product/...ad.asp?Idx=214 and a clip on mic


----------



## Aden Florian

I got an ATH-AD700 last week, so now I can compare it with my A700, but I need a soundcard first :/ , the realtek HD is too quiet. I might do the AD's for music, and the A's for gaming.

Cons about the AD700:

-rubber cord

-cans don't swivel like the A700


----------



## Firestorm252

Mind if I join up?

Headphones:
Sennheiser HD205
Sennheiser HD555
JVC HA-RX900
Audio-Technica ATH-A700
Audio-Technica ATH-EM7

edit------------
Amps:
Cmoy
Mini^3
Millet Hybrid MiniMAX [currently being built]


----------



## XaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Conley*


JVC HA-RX700, then get a dedicated sound card. I use mine for exactly what you do. They take a while to burn in, but if you just leave them playing music for a few days, they show quality similar to that of $100+ headphones.


+1









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


So, I ordered some KSC-75s to use in my workouts as a "disposable".

I think they mine are broken - can these things really sound this good?










I received mine a week ago, 3 day's for burn-in of pink noise. 
There was no change at stock, modded however.

-------My Conception of my *Modded* Ksc-75s--------

I cant believe my ears and my wallet on how these are $15 headphones.
These headphones modded sound extremely organic and lifelike.
Decent bass, however not deep. Also seems to be lacking in mid-bass. (Think Grado sr60 bass)

Mid-range is deliciously transparent and flat but pretty boring.

Treble is just extremely organic but not laid-back like on the hd600's. It seems to just be accurate and liquid, its the best treble Ive experienced in my whole audio journey. Its hard to compare this kind treble but it sounds similar to a pair of electrostatic Martin Logans i demoed at a local audio store.

Sound-stage can be deep and far away but 3d head surrounding sound-stage is not there.

-------------------------------------------------------------

Don't like these headphones with my Marantz receiver
Too forward in the mid-range.

Love these headphones with my 
Zune80 - WMA Lossless > Fiio E5 (with bass boost on)
Super sweet and lovely, sound-stage is the best ive heard out of my zune with a E5. 
Super non fatiguing i can listen to these all day
Bass is tight and balanced (Bass boost is on because of the low power of amp) 
Actually can get loud and keep composure and balance.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I will recommend these to any music fan, for $15 it is such a steal.
-----------End Review----------

Well im supposed to be doing homework right now i got a little carried away.






















*
Edited: Driver shield cutouts posted*
Attachment 129779


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Aden Florian (ATH-AD700)
bumsoil (HD595) [HD555]
Firestorm252 (HD205, HD555, HA-RX900, ATH-A700, ATH-EM7)
p1tbull (HP250)
XaNe (Modded KSC-75)

el gappo (ZM-RS6F+M)
hamocidal (GameCon 367)


----------



## Luminouslight

Can I join as well?








Sennheiser HD 555


----------



## mahtareika

New set of ATH-A700 cans for my living room. Very please so far.


----------



## insaneXIII

Can I get in?

HD 555 and G35

Soon to get HD595's and a small amp







. Fiios any good?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insaneXIII*


Can I get in?

HD 555 and G35

Soon to get HD595's and a small amp







. Fiios any good?


Don't bother getting the HD595. There's barely a difference if you're coming from a HD555. You might as well save up and wait till you have enough for an HD600 and an amplifier. If you're getting an amp, go with tubes. The Fiio E5 is for portable applications and will probably make a difference with something like a Etymotic ER4S but not likely with a HD555/HD595.


----------



## insaneXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Don't bother getting the HD595. There's barely a difference if you're coming from a HD555. You might as well save up and wait till you have enough for an HD600 and an amplifier. If you're getting an amp, go with tubes. The Fiio E5 is for portable applications and will probably make a difference with something like a Etymotic ER4S but not likely with a HD555/HD595.


Ack, the HD600's are a way bigger jump in price. What are the differences between the 600's and 650's? Is it better to save up for new headphones first or get an amp for the 555's? The fiio will mainly be for my portable listening, I was just hoping it would give a small boost to my full sized headphones as well.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insaneXIII*


What are the differences between the 600's and 650's?


Neither is necessarily better than the other, they just have a slightly different sound and most people like one or the other, not both. I'm a HD600 guy myself. I find the 650's to have too much emphasis on bass, they do have a more refined (less harsh) treble though. I just find the HD600 to have more "energy" to the sound, the HD650 sound sluggish to me.

Obviously, some people will have the opposite opinion and say that the HD600 are too bright and do not have enough bass - it's each to their own.

There are plenty of other great phones around that price range too - don't just look at Sennheiser.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Update for mine, if you care to.

Audiotechnica ATH-A900s, Grado SR-225s, and Klipsch S1s.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Update for mine, if you care to.

Audiotechnica ATH-A900s, Grado SR-225s, and Klipsch S1s.


how are the 225's? i've been itching to try some of the higher end grados. everytime i stop by my friend's dorm, i hog his 80's lol. too bad he doesn't have an amp though.


----------



## insaneXIII

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Neither is necessarily better than the other, they just have a slightly different sound and most people like one or the other, not both. I'm a HD600 guy myself. I find the 650's to have too much emphasis on bass, they do have a more refined (less harsh) treble though. I just find the HD600 to have more "energy" to the sound, the HD650 sound sluggish to me.

Obviously, some people will have the opposite opinion and say that the HD600 are too bright and do not have enough bass - it's each to their own.

There are plenty of other great phones around that price range too - don't just look at Sennheiser.


I think the HD650's would be better for me then but I really know nothing about other cans in the price range. Sounds like I need to go out and try more headphones. Although I probably wont have the money to actually buy some until after my desktop build







.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *insaneXIII* 
I think the HD650's would be better for me then but I really know nothing about other cans in the price range. Sounds like I need to go out and try more headphones. Although I probably wont have the money to actually buy some until after my desktop build







.

With headphones such as the HD600/650 you also need to consider proper amplification (and sources), using them without (such as directly from a soundcard) would be a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *insaneXIII*


...Although I probably wont have the money to actually buy some until after my desktop build







.


You should look for some used ones.


----------



## Boyboyd

Finally got my portable headphone amp working, used to only get 2 hours of battery life. Now... well i'll tell you when it runs out (been 3 days now).

It's attatched to my ipod with industrial strength velcro, lol. Have some pictures


















Yes i need a smaller 3.5mm jack cable


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
Finally got my portable headphone amp working, used to only get 2 hours of battery life. Now... well i'll tell you when it runs out (been 3 days now).

It's attatched to my ipod with industrial strength velcro, lol. Have some pictures

Yes i need a smaller 3.5mm jack cable









Looks nice







. You should get a LOD for that whenever you decide to get a shorter cable.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Looks nice







. You should get a LOD for that whenever you decide to get a shorter cable.

Thanks. Will you enlighten me as to what a LOD is?

Also does anyone know how easy it would be to shorten the cable in the pic? I can only see there being 2 wires within it. Shorten them, duct tape, then re-sleeve?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Thanks. Will you enlighten me as to what a LOD is?


Line out dock, or device - I forget







[It's dock according to my link]

It bypasses the internal iPod amp circuit for better sound. Use this with your existing cable.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Line out dock, or device - I forget







[It's dock according to my link]

It bypasses the internal iPod amp circuit for better sound. Use this with your existing cable.


Ahhh, yeah that would be a good idea. TBH i'd pass the ipod's DAC too if i could, lol.

Thanks for the link


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Ahhh, yeah that would be a good idea. TBH i'd pass the ipod's DAC too if i could, lol.

Thanks for the link


you can, it costs a lot though. Google wadia iPod dock


----------



## eclipseaudio4

what do you guys think about these?


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what do you guys think about these?



http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post4333040

I have them and they are great


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I like the Grados, but the Zero is so lean on bass that they can get a little bright. I don't have any other sourse to test them through, though...


----------



## Richenbals

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what do you guys think about these?


I am currently using these. They are fantastic and for the price VERY hard to beat.

With that being said, I do have 555's due to arrive in a week. I feel that my Christmas bonus should at least partially going to personal computer paraphernalia. My wife will be more than happy with my hand-me-down 201's.


----------



## laboitenoire

You can remove the TriPorts from my list. Gave them to my Dad (who hasn't bought a full sized pair of cans since the 80s o_o).


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laboitenoire*


You can remove the TriPorts from my list.



Ditto.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4*


what do you guys think about these?


Have 2 of them, love them to death, awesome price (HD201G and HD201)


----------



## Koolade

How about a Sennheiser section?









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826106221

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00..._ya_oh_product


----------



## RallyMaster

Well, got me a new IEM so my list now goes like this:
RallyMaster (HA-DX3, HD595, HA-RX900, UM1, PL-30, HA-FX66A)

The SoundMagic PL-30s are definitely worth the price. I threw some Comply T400 tips on there for good measure (and to even the playing field between the Westone UM1 and the HA-FX66) and was pleased by the results. Now I just need Paypal to do the cashback for $20 to my account and I'll be golden.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Well, got me a new IEM so my list now goes like this:
RallyMaster (HA-DX3, HD595, HA-RX900, UM1, PL-30, HA-FX66A)

The SoundMagic PL-30s are definitely worth the price. I threw some Comply T400 tips on there for good measure (and to even the playing field between the Westone UM1 and the HA-FX66) and was pleased by the results. Now I just need Paypal to do the cashback for $20 to my account and I'll be golden.


How do the PL-30's stand up to the UM1? I have eyed the UM1 up as my next IEM.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


How do the PL-30's stand up to the UM1? I have eyed the UM1 up as my next IEM.


Initial impression is that the PL-30 is pretty balanced with the frequency spectrum. It's a tolerable earphone to say the least whereas the UM1 is missing the top and the bottom end leaving it drab and boring. Honestly, the UM1 isn't even worth considering unless you require serious noise isolation for plane rides.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Initial impression is that the PL-30 is pretty balanced with the frequency spectrum. It's a tolerable earphone to say the least whereas the UM1 is missing the top and the bottom end leaving it drab and boring. Honestly, the UM1 isn't even worth considering unless you require serious noise isolation for plane rides.


Thanks for the impressions. I guess I'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## TUDJ

HD650 are Â£179.99 @ Play.com today only.

LINK


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Initial impression is that the PL-30 is pretty balanced with the frequency spectrum. It's a tolerable earphone to say the least whereas the UM1 is missing the top and the bottom end leaving it drab and boring. Honestly, the UM1 isn't even worth considering unless you require serious noise isolation for plane rides.


The PL-50's are imaging monsters for the price


----------



## RallyMaster

chinesekiwi, I swear if I buy any more audio equipment this year, my parents will disown me and I will declare myself insane.


----------



## kow_ciller

Add mee. Sennheiser HD555's =D


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
chinesekiwi, I swear if I buy any more audio equipment this year, my parents will disown me and I will declare myself insane.









I just took pics today of a few items that will be hitting the sales block:
Modded Music Hall CD25
Sharp BD player
Toshiba HD-A2
and maybe Onix Reference 1 MKII loudspeakers


----------



## kimosabi

I'm in. Koss SB45 gaming headset here.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just took pics today of a few items that will be hitting the sales block:
Modded Music Hall CD25
Sharp BD player
Toshiba HD-A2
and maybe Onix Reference 1 MKII loudspeakers


Hahaha, you guys are a bad influence on me.


----------



## Reflux

Behringer HPS3000, Sennheiser HD595


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. DT770.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I just took pics today of a few items that will be hitting the sales block:
Modded Music Hall CD25
Sharp BD player
Toshiba HD-A2
and maybe Onix Reference 1 MKII loudspeakers


You're such an enabler.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


You're such an enabler.










hey, I do what I can...
http://www.overclock.net/other-techn...ml#post7786170


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

insaneXIII (HD555, G35)
kow_ciller (HD555)
Luminouslight (HD555)
mahtareika (ATH-A700)
pow3rtr1p (ATH-A900, SR-225, S1)
RallyMaster (HA-DX3, HD595, HA-RX900, UM1, PL-30, HA-FX66A)
Reflux (HPS3000, HD595) 
rpgman1 (DT770)

kimosabi (SB45)

laboitenoire [Triport]
newt111 [Triport]


----------



## Benny99

Add me in again

Senhesiser HD215

And Soon to be Alessandro MS-Pros


----------



## Azazel

Aura I saw all your fs stuff ... wth are you going to buy next?


----------



## btwalter

I know own the Turtle Beach Ear Force X1's as well.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated. Like the new format?


----------



## mahtareika

Totally like it. REP+ for all the work you do here.


----------



## 45nm

I'm using a Sennheiser PC 350 and I was hoping you could amend the list to include my name. I'm considering a purchase of a HD 555 or a 650 in the near future. As a matter of fact I saw an excellent deal on the HD 650 on ebay but I hesitated and was too late to bid on that item.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Absolutely.


----------



## bobfig

umm im listed with hd555 and ath 700's just lettin you know i never had ath 700's so you can take that off


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Gotcha.


----------



## Zippit

I'm in, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and loving it.


----------



## Heady

Denon D2000 here, loving the comfort.


----------



## vicious_fishes

so i'm thinking about buying some 555's, should i do it ?


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
so i'm thinking about buying some 555's, should i do it ?

yes sir







great entry level headphones


----------



## Morbid_666

Xonar D2X through this, then splitting into LOGITECH - X350 (i know i know it sucks) & Roccat Kave (sex).


----------



## ImmortalKenny

My Sleek Audio SA1's came in today!









Hmm, what to say about them. So far, they sound very laid back and "natural." The soundstage blew me away in a few songs. It feelt like I had open-backed headphones on, this is something my Turbines couldn't pull off. Right now, I'm not 100% impressed with the bass/lows, but then again I have only been using them for ten minutes or so. The mids are fine and the treble is nice and sharp. The first tips I tried using were the medium olives and I couldn't get a good seal with them at all. Switched to the medium bi-flanges and the lows improved quite a bit. Overall, I love them and they are WELL worth the money. I was quite shocked at how small they are too.









(Sorry for the grainy pictures, I'll take better ones when I get my light box setup again)


----------



## mahtareika

Wowzers.... Those are pretty.


----------



## Nubster

Beyerdynamic DT770 pros and I LOVE them.


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


yes sir







great entry level headphones










thanks, are the 595's worth it for the extra dough ?


----------



## GSingh

HD202's here. Add meh.


----------



## Marin

I got my Triple.Fi 10's on saturday and I'll let this smiley describe my feelings.










I haven't stopped using them since I got them, they sound so amazing.

I'll get some pics up and post my thoughts on them tomorrow. Right now I'm too busy enjoying them.


----------



## T D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


thanks, are the 595's worth it for the extra dough ?


Some people would say yes, but I think the HD555 is better value than the 595. If I was gonna step up from the HD555 but keep to Senns then I'd go to the HD6xx series.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *T D*


Some people would say yes, but I think the HD555 is better value than the 595. If I was gonna step up from the HD555 but keep to Senns then I'd go to the HD6xx series.


Or be hunting for a good deal on used HD580s.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
I'm in, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and loving it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heady* 
Denon D2000 here, loving the comfort.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Morbid_666* 
Xonar D2X through this, then splitting into LOGITECH - X350 (i know i know it sucks) & Roccat Kave (sex).


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
My Sleek Audio SA1's came in today!









Hmm, what to say about them. So far, they sound very laid back and "natural." The soundstage blew me away in a few songs. It feelt like I had open-backed headphones on, this is something my Turbines couldn't pull off. Right now, I'm not 100% impressed with the bass/lows, but then again I have only been using them for ten minutes or so. The mids are fine and the treble is nice and sharp. The first tips I tried using were the medium olives and I couldn't get a good seal with them at all. Switched to the medium bi-flanges and the lows improved quite a bit. Overall, I love them and they are WELL worth the money. I was quite shocked at how small they are too.









(Sorry for the grainy pictures, I'll take better ones when I get my light box setup again)

[URL=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2532/4158286605_a79303c070_o.png%5BIMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2532/4158286605_a79303c070_o.png[IMG[/URL]]

[IMG][URL=http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2726/4159050782_494f9c5f5f_o.png%5BIMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2726/4159050782_494f9c5f5f_o.png[IMG[/URL]]
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]

Quote:
[TABLE][TR][TD]
Originally Posted by [B]Nubster[/B] [URL=showthread.php?s=ed4ee06db0ee2a6c169ee5ce17261e20&p=7828669#post7828669][IMG alt="View Post"]http://static.overclock.net//img/forum/go_quote.gif[/URL]
Beyerdynamic DT770 pros and I LOVE them.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *GSingh* 
HD202's here. Add meh.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
I got my Triple.Fi 10's on saturday and I'll let this smiley describe my feelings.










I haven't stopped using them since I got them, they sound so amazing.

I'll get some pics up and post my thoughts on them tomorrow. Right now I'm too busy enjoying them.









Added.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

i'm baaaack


----------



## noname

Hey guys,

would anyone be interested in a pair of ATH-A900s for 150 bucks?

http://www.overclock.net/audio/62396...rice-drop.html

I can work out a discount for headphone club members only.


----------



## RallyMaster

That is really tempting. I'd really like to try a closed Audio Technica...hmm...


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DJ.BigBear* 
i'm baaaack









Wassup homie?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Hey guys,

would anyone be interested in a pair of ATH-A900s for 150 bucks?

http://www.overclock.net/audio/62396...rice-drop.html

I can work out a discount for headphone club members only.

Omg, you have no idea how tempted I am. *Drools*


----------



## vesley

put me on the list ?









i have the Sennheiser HD-515 and Trust Bass Vibration HS-3100


----------



## Chaos Assasson

add me i have a pair of JVC HA-RX900's


----------



## zhevra

Sign me up, 212 HD Proz


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Update me, I lost my HD201s and I will soon have JVC HA-RX900s for Christmas


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Sennheiser HD202 for gaming.

Koss PortoPro for on the go.


----------



## Meekay

Sony MDR-XB500 for at home monitoring, Sony MDR-EX85 for my iphone.


----------



## Marin

So far my Triple.Fi 10's have seen 30+ hours of burn-in and the sound has had noticeable improvements.

Anyways, I've been switching between the Comply foam tips and the silicon tips to try to find the tips that work best. The Comply foam tips are extremely comfy and isolate really nicely. The sound is a lot warmer and the bass is slightly deeper. My problem with them is how malleable they become when they warm up. Since I use them in class I need to take them out a lot, the more I do this the harder it gets to obtain a seal again. The only way around this is to let them cool off or I put up with them becoming less sealed.
Moving onto the silicon tips (which I'm using right now), the sound is drastically different from the foam tips. When used the Triple.Fi 10's have a colder sound with the treble being a lot more noticeable like Etymotics. While the clarity is nice, I definitely preferred the warmer sound.

So I may switch back to the Comply foam tips yet again.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Marin*


So far my Triple.Fi 10's have seen 30+ hours of burn-in and the sound has had noticeable improvements.

Anyways, I've been switching between the Comply foam tips and the silicon tips to try to find the tips that work best. The Comply foam tips are extremely comfy and isolate really nicely. The sound is a lot warmer and the bass is slightly deeper. My problem with them is how malleable they become when they warm up. Since I use them in class I need to take them out a lot, the more I do this the harder it gets to obtain a seal again. The only way around this is to let them cool off or I put up with them becoming less sealed.
Moving onto the silicon tips (which I'm using right now), the sound is drastically different from the foam tips. When used the Triple.Fi 10's have a colder sound with the treble being a lot more noticeable like Etymotics. While the clarity is nice, I definitely preferred the warmer sound.

So I may switch back to the Comply foam tips yet again.


I'll have to try some Comply with my super.fi 3's, I'm also considering the triple.fi 10's as my next IEM - I gotta save my pennies first though.

How do you find the fit? It took my a while to get used to the size and shape of mine. Have you tried the 'flipside mod', basically reverse each earphone (and wear left in right ear and right in left) so they sit against the ear instead of sticking out.


----------



## RallyMaster

I use Comply tips on all of my IEMs and I don't think I'll ever go back to silicone tips ever again except to experiment.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
I use Comply tips on all of my IEMs and I don't think I'll ever go back to silicone tips ever again except to experiment.

Some silicone tips are better sound quality wise tbh.
Koss Silicone Earcushions and Sony Hybrids (EPEX10A) come to mind with some models of earphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Have you tried the 'flipside mod', basically reverse each earphone (and wear left in right ear and right in left) so they sit against the ear instead of sticking out.

Why would you do that though and screw up the entire soundstage?


----------



## TUDJ

It makes them much comfier and a lot less obtrusive. I have no qualms with a back to front soundstage when listening on-the-go


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I'll have to try some Comply with my super.fi 3's, I'm also considering the triple.fi 10's as my next IEM - I gotta save my pennies first though.

How do you find the fit? It took my a while to get used to the size and shape of mine. Have you tried the 'flipside mod', basically reverse each earphone (and wear left in right ear and right in left) so they sit against the ear instead of sticking out.


Too bad you werent able to jump on the Amazon deal about a week ago.

I should've bought a few pairs to tell on OCN, but didn't want to get burned by sitting on unused inventory.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Too bad you werent able to jump on the Amazon deal about a week ago.

I should've bought a few pairs to tell on OCN, but didn't want to get burned by sitting on unused inventory.









I think that was USA only - besides that - I had no money


----------



## scaz

Senn HD 650 from my Zero.


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL* 

Omg, you have no idea how tempted I am. *Drools*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
That is really tempting. I'd really like to try a closed Audio Technica...hmm...

It's now 130 dollars + shipping

http://www.overclock.net/audio/62396...rice-drop.html


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vesley*


put me on the list ?









i have the Sennheiser HD-515 and Trust Bass Vibration HS-3100



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chaos Assasson*


add me i have a pair of JVC HA-RX900's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Sign me up, 212 HD Proz



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HoldYrPistlstr8*


Update me, I lost my HD201s and I will soon have JVC HA-RX900s for Christmas











Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Sennheiser HD202 for gaming.

Koss PortoPro for on the go.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Meekay*


Sony MDR-XB500 for at home monitoring, Sony MDR-EX85 for my iphone.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scaz*


Senn HD 650 from my Zero.


Added.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


It's now 130 dollars + shipping

http://www.overclock.net/audio/62396...rice-drop.html


I just bought me a new lens. I'm moar broke than ever now.


----------



## Y2A

Hey guys, new to the forum here









I was initially going to drop $250 for the astro a40 w/ mixamp, but after coming to this forum, not anymore! I'm now going for the HD555 w/ Zalman mic, much cheaper!

But how would I go about using this combo on my xbox 360? The generic xbox 360 headset plugs into the controller and it's smaller than the usual 3.5mm jack









And how would I go about maximizing the SQ for gaming, music, and watching movies with the HD555s? An add on mix-amp?









Thanks!


----------



## VW_05_08

What do you guys think of Beyerdynamics ? (DT770/DT990) How do they compare to a HD555 ?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *VW_05_08*


What do you guys think of Beyerdynamics ? (DT770/DT990) How do they compare to a HD555 ?


recessed mids, loose base, need an amp to help control he lows. better for gamng.


----------



## psi_guy

you can throw me on the list with my new grado sr-80i's.


----------



## Ckaz

Just ordered my Shure SRH840's, so pop me on that list also


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ckaz*


Just ordered my Shure SRH840's, so pop me on that list also


Congrads! For the money, these are some fantastic headphones. I've had a pair for about two months now and listen to them just as much as my GS1000's.

Technically, they are not quite as uber refined sounding as are the GS1000's but then again, they are more neutral than the GS1K's, which at certain times I really really like. Also, the 840's isolate very very well, which is also better at certain times.

Enjoy!


----------



## videoman5

Add me a pair of RX900s!


----------



## soloz2

oh, as long as we're adding stuffs... I have a pair of (semi) vintage Grado SR325


----------



## TUDJ

Add Denon C710 for me pleases


----------



## DevilGear44

I just got some Senn 595s for Christmas, and I loves them!


----------



## T D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I just got some Senn 595s for Christmas, and I loves them!

And you're driving them with onboard sound


----------



## Crooksy

Just got ATH AD700's with Asus Xonar for Christmas. add me up!


----------



## sosikwitit

My Xonar and Razer Carcharias gives my ears eyes...but it's Razer


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Y2A*


Hey guys, new to the forum here









I was initially going to drop $250 for the astro a40 w/ mixamp, but after coming to this forum, not anymore! I'm now going for the HD555 w/ Zalman mic, much cheaper!

But how would I go about using this combo on my xbox 360? The generic xbox 360 headset plugs into the controller and it's smaller than the usual 3.5mm jack









And how would I go about maximizing the SQ for gaming, music, and watching movies with the HD555s? An add on mix-amp?









Thanks!










Welcome


----------



## amder

Just picked up an HD555 add me please!


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

Audio Technica ATH-AD700's for me with a studio mic for a desktop mic LOL


----------



## ichiveritas

May as well add me with my Senn HD580's


----------



## wire

I'm already on the list with HD202s and AD700s. On Monday my Shure SRH840s are coming. w00t!!!


----------



## Niko-Time

Anyone own any electrostatic headphones? I've just ordered myself a pair of Koss ESP950s, very much excited for receiving them.

All important pics:









Comes with an APureSound Stax -> Koss adapter so it can be used with the E/90 as well. Shall be saving up to get a better amplifier for it, something like a Stax SRM-1 MK2 will do as I have heard bad things about the E/90 that comes with it.

EDIT: ooo, the person I am purchasing it off has a friend who has this all-tube headphone amp that he made which he may be selling some time in the future. It is based on a Stax design and it is more or less similar to the Woo Audio GES (only waay cheaper). *Sweet*


----------



## Powelly

Just picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD555s today and I LOVE them!


----------



## rush340

I just got some AD700s, and I'm in love.









Very different from my SR80's. I can hear every instrument separately, each placed in a different position in space. When I got my SR80's, I was hearing detail I had never heard before. With the AD700's I'm hearing whole instrumental and vocal pieces that I've never heard before (in songs I know well); things that just blended in with my other headphones.


----------



## nathris

Oooh, add me!

I just got my Shure SRH840s.

Now I have to go listen to every last one of my songs again...


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Oooh, add me!

I just got my Shure SRH840s.

*Now I have to go listen to every last one of my songs again...*

that's how i felt when i got my cans. It's a strange thing but it works. It's as if you're listening to your music for the first time again.


----------



## Swiftes

What would you boys recommend to a guy on a Â£30 budget?


----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swiftes*


What would you boys recommend to a guy on a Â£30 budget?


Fatal1ty's

Trust me please I beg of you, there will be many people that have not tried them that will call them trash because of the logo but there not.

Just trust me.

Please.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*


Fatal1ty's

Trust me please I beg of you, there will be many people that have not tried them that will call them trash because of the logo but there not.

Just trust me.

Please.


I can vouch for this. Used mine for years before the cable broke.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I'm already on the list with HD202s and AD700s. On Monday my Shure SRH840s are coming. w00t!!!


UPS just dropped off my SRH840s. O boy can I tell they need to be burned in.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


UPS just dropped off my SRH840s. O boy can I tell they need to be burned in.



I'm at about 30 hours burn in and they are definitely getting better.


----------



## wire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
I'm at about 30 hours burn in and they are definitely getting better.

I could tell after 1 hour they started to get better. When I first plugged them in I was disappointed but now I'm loving them.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I could tell after 1 hour they started to get better. When I first plugged them in I was disappointed but now I'm loving them.

I think that's more placebo than burn in. I'm not calling you a liar or anything, not a negative thing, just new headphones take a while to get used to. IMO one of the biggest factors is getting used to the new sound. Once your ears have adjusted to the new sound signature you start hearing things you never heard before, and you can make a lot more sense of what you're hearing.

Any burn-in I've experienced has been minimal. I think the only way you can honestly tell is if you burn them in without wearing them. You'd have to listen to them before and after. Any changes I've heard after burn in have been pretty small tbh. Ironically the biggest change I heard was with some altec lansing uhp336 which had balanced armature drivers which aren't supposed to need burn in.

Slightly off topic I know. Just my $.02 on burn-in.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


I think that's more placebo than burn in. I'm not calling you a liar or anything, not a negative thing, just new headphones take a while to get used to. IMO one of the biggest factors is getting used to the new sound. Once your ears have adjusted to the new sound signature you start hearing things you never heard before, and you can make a lot more sense of what you're hearing.

Any burn-in I've experienced has been minimal. I think the only way you can honestly tell is if you burn them in without wearing them. You'd have to listen to them before and after. Any changes I've heard after burn in have been pretty small tbh. Ironically the biggest change I heard was with some altec lansing uhp336 which had balanced armature drivers which aren't supposed to need burn in.

Slightly off topic I know. Just my $.02 on burn-in.



I left them on most of the afternoon and all night without wearing them. The bass is a lot less muddy now. It simply has more definition and no longer overpowers the mids.

I also listened to them on my iPod for first time since I got them. I tried them out on the way back from the store and I figured I was going to need an amp, because it was nothing but treble. Parts of it sounded great, but you still got that dollar store headphone feeling. I can safely say that 2 days later its completely gone, and you probably don't need an amp on an iPod Touch.

wire's is probably a placebo, but there is a noticeable difference from burn in.


----------



## Afrodisiac

I have decided that $50 is about the messiest price range to buy headphones in. Just wanted to share that.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Afrodisiac*


I have decided that $50 is about the messiest price range to buy headphones in. Just wanted to share that.



All the more reason to spend $200 on a good set of headphones









Between my HD 201s and Kramer's Modded Marshmallows I think I pretty much have the <$100 range covered, at only $20 a piece.


----------



## Duesco

Plz add my JVC HA-RX700s beside my name...

*drools incessantly* AUGH SO COMFY


----------



## eclipseaudio4

HI guys I just bought my first "real" set of phones(HD201) and was wondering how you break them in.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
HI guys I just bought my first "real" set of phones(HD201) and was wondering how you break them in.

Play music through them.

That's it... some people think that you should do bass heavy music, or music that covers lots of ranges, but there's been no proof which is best.

At around 100 hours they should be done, and will be sounding better.

Anyway guys, I've got a pair of headphones, but I know nothing about them, and HeadFi doesn't deliver. Technics RP-DH1200 - anyone used them?

Edit: There's a good burn-in FAQ here.


----------



## eclipseaudio4

Thanks man! +rep


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duesco* 
Plz add my JVC HA-RX700s beside my name...

*drools incessantly* AUGH SO COMFY

Glad to see you enjoy them, Duesco.


----------



## Duesco

I don't understand it. These weigh twice as much as the HD201s and yet they float on my skull. I could wear them ENDLESSLY.

And oh god. The bass.


----------



## RallyMaster

I have reacquired the JVC HA-RX700 except this time around, it's recabled using Mogami wire, reterminated with a 6.3mm Canare plug, felt removed and has Dynamat Extreme in the cups. Next step is to transplant my RX900 pads on there and see if the soundstage improves...


----------



## defoLinY

Bought them Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 for myself for Christmas, great set, no more Dre Beats


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psi_guy* 
you can throw me on the list with my new grado sr-80i's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ckaz* 
Just ordered my Shure SRH840's, so pop me on that list also


Quote:


Originally Posted by *videoman5* 
Add me a pair of RX900s!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
oh, as long as we're adding stuffs... I have a pair of (semi) vintage Grado SR325










Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Add Denon C710 for me pleases










Quote:


Originally Posted by *DevilGear44* 
I just got some Senn 595s for Christmas, and I loves them!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crooksy* 
Just got ATH AD700's with Asus Xonar for Christmas. add me up!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
My Xonar and Razer Carcharias gives my ears eyes...but it's Razer










Quote:


Originally Posted by *amder* 
Just picked up an HD555 add me please!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ichiveritas* 
May as well add me with my Senn HD580's


Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
I'm already on the list with HD202s and AD700s. On Monday my Shure SRH840s are coming. w00t!!!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Niko-Time* 
Anyone own any electrostatic headphones? I've just ordered myself a pair of Koss ESP950s, very much excited for receiving them.

All important pics:









Comes with an APureSound Stax -> Koss adapter so it can be used with the E/90 as well. Shall be saving up to get a better amplifier for it, something like a Stax SRM-1 MK2 will do as I have heard bad things about the E/90 that comes with it.

EDIT: ooo, the person I am purchasing it off has a friend who has this all-tube headphone amp that he made which he may be selling some time in the future. It is based on a Stax design and it is more or less similar to the Woo Audio GES (only waay cheaper). *Sweet*


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
Just picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD555s today and I LOVE them!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *rush340* 
I just got some AD700s, and I'm in love.









Very different from my SR80's. I can hear every instrument separately, each placed in a different position in space. When I got my SR80's, I was hearing detail I had never heard before. With the AD700's I'm hearing whole instrumental and vocal pieces that I've never heard before (in songs I know well); things that just blended in with my other headphones.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Oooh, add me!

I just got my Shure SRH840s.

Now I have to go listen to every last one of my songs again...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duesco* 
Plz add my JVC HA-RX700s beside my name...

*drools incessantly* AUGH SO COMFY


Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipseaudio4* 
HI guys I just bought my first "real" set of phones(HD201) and was wondering how you break them in.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *defoLinY* 
Bought them Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 for myself for Christmas, great set, no more Dre Beats

Updated.


----------



## Metalcrack

I have myself a very modest setup of a CMOY amp to Grado SR60s or KSC75 depending on the mood.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Just bought me some Shure SRH-840's...oh dear God, I love them.


----------



## admflameberg

Do to my org account tied to a email address that switch it to,that i in up putting the email wrong.So when I went to recover the pass and realize i screwed up.

But anyway could you edit out Admiralflameberg and put admflameberg in its place, Also I dont have the AD700 any more since I was last here. I sold them off since then.

thx


----------



## RallyMaster

FaLLeNAn9eL: Please put the RX700 in for me. Thanks.


----------



## Prolog

Prolog: Got an ATH-ES7 (real one too.) My first headphones, and they were free :3


----------



## Spart

Got me a new pair to add to my collection! Sennheiser HD238 for my Zune and Laptop. Do me a favor and remove the Steelsound 4H as they broke along time ago.

Letting these burn in.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I just modded my HD555's by cutting out the inner grill. The guide is here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/my-...y-mods-282375/

First of all, they look great. The mod was easy, and I am more than impressed with the improvement. They sound a bit more open, but I am not very good at describing sound so I will leave it at that.

I would definitely recommend this mod to the many OCNers with 555s.


----------



## accidental

Got myself some astro a40s and they are amazing.


----------



## H3||scr3am

just bought a Woo 1 with some sweet tubes







hurrah Tube power, also amassing parts for a plasma speaker... oh lawd!


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


just bought a Woo 1 with some sweet tubes







hurrah Tube power, also amassing parts for a plasma speaker... oh lawd!


if you burn your house down it'll be your own fault


----------



## Duesco

Well, I have about 50 hours of burnination on the RX700s and oh my lawd in heaven there's a party in my ears AND EVERYBODY IS INVITED.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


if you burn your house down it'll be your own fault










meh, I already have a bunch of high voltage DIY gear, I'm sure I'd electrocute myself before burning my house down...


----------



## Drewgy

Tryna get in! Currently Rocking HD-25 SP on my computer, with HD238 and Klipsch S4 for my portable.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

I just finished my Millet Starving Student Hybrid amp. I will post pics when it is in a case, but for now I can say that it sounds amazing. Very warm, very smooth, very awesome.

And also I no longer own CX-300s


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles* 
I just finished my Millet Starving Student Hybrid amp. I will post pics when it is in a case, but for now I can say that it sounds amazing. Very warm, very smooth, very awesome.

I rebuilt mine recently with a true star ground and am still very pleased - much lower noise floor than my first-time-around shoddy build. Great little amp.


----------



## NFF

lol i just looked at the Grado Iem series...... i am absolutely in love with the nameing scheam.

the grado "great"(gr8) and the grado "iggy"(iGi)


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'll join









Sony MDR-V6


----------



## JadedFloridian

Hi all, just picked up a Sennheiser PC 350 headset and an Asus Xonar D1 to enjoy it. The change from onboard and my old headset is AMAZING. Sign me up with my PC350's, they might not be the BEST but I like them a lot!


----------



## Redhead

I would also like to join







Rolling a pair of Koss SB45's, had some Steelseries 4H's before but they got pwnt..


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Hi all, just picked up a Sennheiser PC 350 headset and an Asus Xonar D1 to enjoy it. The change from onboard and my old headset is AMAZING. Sign me up with my PC350's, they might not be the BEST but I like them a lot!


mmmmm PC350 is overpriced tbh. The Beyerdynamic DT234Pro is better value for a boom mic headset. But if you like it.....


----------



## ichiveritas

could you add these to my list.

Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10

Shure E3c

thanks!!


----------



## Foooman

Could you add Alessandro MS1i's next to my name please. I seriously fell out of my chair when I opened up the delivery box and found the Grado box inside. I seriously didn't know it was that small and so much like a pizza box.

I picked up some bowls and switched them out almost immediately. The ones that came with muffled a lot sound. No issues with comfort, at least yet. I'm too busy listening to everything to care about how they feel. Completely different side of the spectrum as my Denon's. So far, I'm pleased with the purchase.


----------



## TedKelly

Hey guys,

My newest set of cans is the radio standard MDR-7509's

I also still have my older pair of Sennheiser HD 380's hanging around.

-Ted


----------



## .Sup

No HD800 owners yet?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
No HD800 owners yet?











I've tried them. T'was good








(however there is criticism over the pricing of it vs. the competition)


----------



## .Sup

Would you say they are not worth its current price?

Btw I thought you were anti Sennheiser kiwi


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
Would you say they are not worth its current price?

Btw I thought you were anti Sennheiser kiwi









Because people who've tried out other high end cans have said the competition has better / similar offerings for much less e.g. Hifiman HE-5 for $600 vs the HD800 @ $1400.
A German guy on a German audio forum briefly sampled the upcoming Beyerdynamic T1 vs. the HD800 and preferred the T1 and the T1 is going to sell for much less than the HD800 (~$1000 I think).

It's not that Sennheiser make bad stuff nor overprice their stuff, *cough* Bose *cough*, it's more the competition offers better value products.

The HD800 *is far* from crap though. Far from it.


----------



## OpTicaL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
I've tried them. T'was good








(however there is criticism over the pricing of it vs. the competition)

Competition? You mean the Grado PS1000 which cost ~$300 more at retail?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OpTicaL*


Competition? You mean the Grado PS1000 which cost ~$300 more at retail?


I didn't say all of the competition did I?


----------



## Preda

can you please change "ShaunBarlow" in the list, to my new username Preda.

I've changed my username since posting to join, thanks


----------



## Trojita

Hello all,

What would be the best headphones for me to use based on what I will be using them for? I'll mostly be playing games, watching anime,and listening to music. I'm looking to spend at most $150 but I would like to keep the price at around $100 or lower if possible. The only high end earphones I have are some shure in ear headphones that are nice, but I'm sure they leave some things to be desired like a huge sound stage.

I'm pretty new to headphones and have been gathering information from here and there. I just ordered an HP Envy 15 which had a refresh recently. I at first was going to get something like the Astro A40's but I found out that in reality they are not as good as people claim, and that you shouldn't really be looking at USB or Gimmick 5.1 - 7.1 headphones anyways.

The first Headphones I was looking at were the Senheisser HD555. But after looking around I think I might order the Audio Technica ATH-AD700. At first I wasn't so keen on the purple color, but they've kind of grown on me. Purple is the color of Royalty Was there an update to these that were superior?

Anyone know how the Envy 15 sound quality is? Supposedly they all come with the beats hardware inside that is supposed to help with audio quality.


----------



## soloz2

I really like the HD800's but considering the difference in price between my current setup and the HD800 setup I looked at/auditioned I didn't feel the difference in sound was justified of the price increase. Don't get me wrong, I could live with them quite comfortably had I the cash burning a hole in my pocket...

@Trojita, Personally I'm not a fan of the ATH headphones. I haven't listened to the AD (open) series, but I understand they have the same basic sound signature of the A series and other lower end offerings and I'm just not a fan. I'd take HD555/HD595 any day over them. I'm in no way saying that AD700's aren't good cans. I think they are likely quite good for the price, just not my cup of tea.


----------



## king_play334

HD 202's.

soon to pick up HD 280 pro closed ear headphones, HD 555's, SteelSeries SIBERIA v2 Full-Size Gaming Headset once i move into my new house in 2 months!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

got my HARX700 a few days ago, they keep on getting better every time i listen to them


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I really like the HD800's but considering the difference in price between my current setup and the HD800 setup I looked at/auditioned I didn't feel the difference in sound was justified of the price increase.

With what headphones are you comparing them that you feel the difference in sound isn't justified?


----------



## mr. biggums

i guess i will jump in the club picked up some shure srh440's today currently letting them burn in.


----------



## H3||scr3am

MMMMMMMmmmmmmm, Got my Woo 1 today, Set it up in the office and have been listening all night, awesome







love this thing







I think tomorrow I'll bring my DT770 /80s in tomorrow night though. The AD700s I'm using don't require much drive from the amp... plus I'd like some more bass


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


With what headphones are you comparing them that you feel the difference in sound isn't justified?


My HD600


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
My HD600

Soloz could you possibly give me an overview comparison between DT880 and HD600? I really wish for DT880s (300ohm)


----------



## LoGGi!

I'm in with a pair off Koss Porta Pro's and a pair of Bose In-Ear's


----------



## Ragsters

I am in with my AD700s. I can't wait to finish building my purple heart headphone stands.


----------



## l4n b0y

ill go ahead and hop on in..

got some HD555's, harx700s, and the harx900's


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


Soloz could you possibly give me an overview comparison between DT880 and HD600? I really wish for DT880s (300ohm)


I don't know if I could really do that. I have compared them, but I found the overall sound signatures to be similar. I like the DT880's, prob my favorite Beyer, but remember at the time not feeling like they were different enough to justify purchasing a pair.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I don't know if I could really do that. I have compared them, but I found the overall sound signatures to be similar. I like the DT880's, prob my favorite Beyer, but remember at the time not feeling like they were different enough to justify purchasing a pair.


That's what I wanted to know. I don't want to have another HD600 with different looks. Thanks


----------



## Firestorm252

<= how long has that smiley been there? I just noticed it like 2 weeks ago

just got a new addition to my collection:
HD580's w/ HD600 grills


----------



## TedKelly

So I posted a week ago and still not in the list. Did I not do something correctly?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TedKelly*


So I posted a week ago and still not in the list. Did I not do something correctly?


Give the man some time to update. He has a life.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*









<= how long has that smiley been there? I just noticed it like 2 weeks ago

just got a new addition to my collection:
HD580's w/ HD600 grills


It's been there as long as I can rememeber









Time to get some serious listening done tonight, i'm gonna be up late working.


----------



## FatalityxZ

Add me up. Koss Porta Pro's coming in!


----------



## groundzero9

Rockin some HD650s







add me


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*









<= how long has that smiley been there? I just noticed it like 2 weeks ago

just got a new addition to my collection:
HD580's w/ HD600 grills


Hope you enjoy them as much as I did.

Now im trying to get rid of my ES7s to fund a pair of WS70s. lol

Now im just down to my K601, SR-225, UE Triplefi 10 pro, ES7, MDR-7506, and just got a pair of UE MetroFi 170 for working out.


----------



## SilverPotato

Put me in for a pair of SR225i as well


----------



## redalert

Well I have 3 pairs of headphones Sennheiser PX 100 , JVC HA-S700 and JVC HA-RX900


----------



## Gollie

Hey guys, I don't know how many of you keep up with the Head-Fi FS forums but I am selling my WHOLE SET UP (keeping my portable) including tubes and cans.

See my sig for basic product overview. I've also got great Power Cables and IC's. I'm highly motivated to move this stuff since I'm about to purchase a Triathlon bike and i'll need the money to offset the cost (plus a gift for the wifey).

My rig sounds amazing but I just don't use it enough to justify holding on to it at this time. Everything is in great condition and ships with original boxes and documentation etc.

PM for more details.

Head-Fi is down right now so I can't link to it. I'll get the gear posted here as soon as its back up.


----------



## soloz2

a couple items I wouldn't mind... that mpx3, and the 840c, but no $$$ and I mainly would just want to compare the 840c with my Marantz SA8001 and Oppo BDP-83SE


----------



## Steggy

Edit for Steggy
Steggy HD595, SR80, MX500, Astro A40, JVC Gummy, SE110, AX720, AD700


----------



## Arsin

eH250's here


----------



## DazTora

I can haz membership?

HD201 and Zalman Clip On Mic


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


I can haz membership?

HD201 and Zalman Clip On Mic


umm mics don't count


----------



## TedKelly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Give the man some time to update. He has a life.



(well, if that is all it is ... why did noone say that??) No need to get huffy


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Fallen, could you add Sony MDR-XB700's to my list?









These headphones are crazy, the bass is insane.


----------



## metro

I'd like to join with my JVC RX700s.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Metalcrack*


I have myself a very modest setup of a CMOY amp to Grado SR60s or KSC75 depending on the mood.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Just bought me some Shure SRH-840's...oh dear God, I love them.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *admflameberg*


Do to my org account tied to a email address that switch it to,that i in up putting the email wrong.So when I went to recover the pass and realize i screwed up.

But anyway could you edit out Admiralflameberg and put admflameberg in its place, Also I dont have the AD700 any more since I was last here. I sold them off since then.

thx



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


FaLLeNAn9eL: Please put the RX700 in for me. Thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Prolog*


Prolog: Got an ATH-ES7 (real one too.) My first headphones, and they were free :3



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spart*


Got me a new pair to add to my collection! Sennheiser HD238 for my Zune and Laptop. Do me a favor and remove the Steelsound 4H as they broke along time ago.

Letting these burn in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *accidental*


Got myself some astro a40s and they are amazing.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Drewgy*


Tryna get in! Currently Rocking HD-25 SP on my computer, with HD238 and Klipsch S4 for my portable.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*


I'll join









Sony MDR-V6



Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadedFloridian*


Hi all, just picked up a Sennheiser PC 350 headset and an Asus Xonar D1 to enjoy it. The change from onboard and my old headset is AMAZING. Sign me up with my PC350's, they might not be the BEST but I like them a lot!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redhead*


I would also like to join







Rolling a pair of Koss SB45's, had some Steelseries 4H's before but they got pwnt..



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ichiveritas*


could you add these to my list.

Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10

Shure E3c

thanks!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Foooman*


Could you add Alessandro MS1i's next to my name please. I seriously fell out of my chair when I opened up the delivery box and found the Grado box inside. I seriously didn't know it was that small and so much like a pizza box.

I picked up some bowls and switched them out almost immediately. The ones that came with muffled a lot sound. No issues with comfort, at least yet. I'm too busy listening to everything to care about how they feel. Completely different side of the spectrum as my Denon's. So far, I'm pleased with the purchase.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *TedKelly*


Hey guys,

My newest set of cans is the radio standard MDR-7509's

I also still have my older pair of Sennheiser HD 380's hanging around.

-Ted



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Preda*


can you please change "ShaunBarlow" in the list, to my new username Preda.

I've changed my username since posting to join, thanks



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


got my HARX700 a few days ago, they keep on getting better every time i listen to them












Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


i guess i will jump in the club picked up some shure srh440's today currently letting them burn in.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LoGGi!*


I'm in with a pair off Koss Porta Pro's and a pair of Bose In-Ear's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


I am in with my AD700s. I can't wait to finish building my purple heart headphone stands.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *l4n b0y*


ill go ahead and hop on in..

got some HD555's, harx700s, and the harx900's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*









<= how long has that smiley been there? I just noticed it like 2 weeks ago

just got a new addition to my collection:
HD580's w/ HD600 grills



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FatalityxZ*


Add me up. Koss Porta Pro's coming in!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Rockin some HD650s







add me



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Put me in for a pair of SR225i as well



Quote:



Originally Posted by *redalert*


Well I have 3 pairs of headphones Sennheiser PX 100 , JVC HA-S700 and JVC HA-RX900



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


Edit for Steggy
Steggy HD595, SR80, MX500, Astro A40, JVC Gummy, SE110, AX720, AD700












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arsin*


eH250's here



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DazTora*


I can haz membership?

HD201 and Zalman Clip On Mic



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Fallen, could you add Sony MDR-XB700's to my list?









These headphones are crazy, the bass is insane.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *metro*


I'd like to join with my JVC RX700s.

Thanks in advance.


Massive update.

Very sorry about the delay guys. School has been kicking my butt.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Massive update.

Very sorry about the delay guys. *School has been kicking my butt.*


no problem, you and everybody else haha.

I'm still working on labs and their reports that weren't completed last week. Add to that 3x 5-page essays due in two weeks >.<

OCN stints keep me sane

edit--------------------

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shingetsu*


Hope you enjoy them as much as I did.

Now im trying to get rid of my ES7s to fund a pair of WS70s. lol

Now im just down to my K601, SR-225, UE Triplefi 10 pro, ES7, MDR-7506, and just got a pair of UE MetroFi 170 for working out.


Yeah, loving them so far








I've relistened to my entire CD collection since getting them in. my poor old MP3s are destined for the recycle bin once I get time to get their FLAC replacements in


----------



## Kronom

I got Razer Carcharias, can I be in the club?


----------



## SomeDooD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Steggy* 
Edit for Steggy
Steggy HD595, SR80, MX500, Astro A40, JVC Gummy, SE110, AX720, AD700










Nice! How do you like your Swans? I've been on the brink of buying them for a while.

Soo..... update mine please, remove previous.

SomeDooD HD595


----------



## Dominant

Finally got some cans that make me worthy of the OCN headphone club. Got my Sennheiser HD280's in the mail this morning!

After using them for a couple hours I plugged in my old skullcandy's and had an urge to just throw them in the garbage!

This is my first decent pair of headphones and after only owning them for 12 hours I don't think I will ever be able to go back to anything of lower quality than these.

It only goes up from here!


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


It only goes up from here!


Except your finances


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*


Except your finances










Precisely. Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## iandroo888

add sennheiser cx-300b to mine. forgot to say i had those too xD weee sennheiser and my enter into.. better audio.. =X xDD


----------



## Boyboyd

I swear mine have gotten better with age. They are rather sensitive to EQ settings though.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dominant* 
Finally got some cans that make me worthy of the OCN headphone club. Got my Sennheiser HD280's in the mail this morning!

After using them for a couple hours I plugged in my old skullcandy's and had an urge to just throw them in the garbage!

This is my first decent pair of headphones and after only owning them for 12 hours I don't think I will ever be able to go back to anything of lower quality than these.

It only goes up from here!

Gratz, now you know what music _really_ sounds like







. Believe it or not, that is only entry level







Oh no, I said it. I apologize to your wallet. Whatever you do, stay away from head-fi and you'll be fine









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny* 
Except your finances









No, those go up too...the bills anyway


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

Hmm can I join?

Creative HS-900 for gaming

Head Direct RE2's for OTG


----------



## Dominant

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Gratz, now you know what music _really_ sounds like







. Believe it or not, that is only entry level







Oh no, I said it. I apologize to your wallet. Whatever you do, stay away from head-fi and you'll be fine










I don't even like the sound of my z-4's after spending a couple hours with my HD280's. I can definitely see myself throwing a decent amount of cash into a good audio setup in the next year. But I am more of a bass fiend than anything so a giant sub woofer will make me happier than a really expensive set of speakers.


----------



## rtop2

I shall join - HD555 and Sennhieser CX300 Buds for OTG


----------



## DannyHvE

Sennheiser HD 465


----------



## T3h_Ch33z_Muncha

i haz HD201's


----------



## Hassasin195

Razer Carcharias

Best headphones that I have ever owned (stepping up from $5 logitech







)


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kronom*


I got Razer Carcharias, can I be in the club?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SomeDooD*


Nice! How do you like your Swans? I've been on the brink of buying them for a while.

Soo..... update mine please, remove previous.

SomeDooD HD595



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dominant*


Finally got some cans that make me worthy of the OCN headphone club. Got my Sennheiser HD280's in the mail this morning!

After using them for a couple hours I plugged in my old skullcandy's and had an urge to just throw them in the garbage!

This is my first decent pair of headphones and after only owning them for 12 hours I don't think I will ever be able to go back to anything of lower quality than these.

It only goes up from here!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


add sennheiser cx-300b to mine. forgot to say i had those too xD weee sennheiser and my enter into.. better audio.. =X xDD



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SFaznSpEEdSTeR*


Hmm can I join?

Creative HS-900 for gaming

Head Direct RE2's for OTG



Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


I shall join - HD555 and Sennhieser CX300 Buds for OTG



Quote:



Originally Posted by *DannyHvE*


Sennheiser HD 465



Quote:



Originally Posted by *T3h_Ch33z_Muncha*


i haz HD201's



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hassasin195*


Razer Carcharias

Best headphones that I have ever owned (stepping up from $5 logitech







)


Updated.


----------



## Tator Tot

I just noticed, but I haven't asked for my newer headphones to be listed yet.

Keep my current Realistic Nova 20's, & HD555's

Please Add: JVC RX900's, HD202 DJ's, Sleek Audio SA1's


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey i've been looking at headphones and i've look at JVC HA-RX700's but people say they get hot. If that really an issue. I need some headphones for 50 firm that's why


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


Hey i've been looking at headphones and i've look at JVC HA-RX700's but people say they get hot. If that really an issue. I need some headphones for 50 firm that's why


They can get hot, but for the price, they are well worth it. I would suggest modding them for better sound quality.

Though, I wouldn't say they get uncomfortably hot. Warmer than what some people may be used to. But it's not terrible


----------



## ericld

Just got a set of ATH AD-700s yesterday and did some mods today. They sound a lot better after I closed the open grill. There is still a 1mm gap around the edge so they still breath. I could tell a nice difference before and after watching Star Treke. The bass is fuller.


----------



## jarble

add a modded grado 225 to my list


----------



## scutzi128

I have a pair of K701s and soon hopefully will own some HD650s.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
I have a pair of K701s and soon hopefully will own some HD650s.

What amp do you have to drive the 701's?


----------



## soloz2

thinking of selling my av123 X-Head headphone amp. Probably one of the best budget SS amps you can get IMO. I just never use it. Figured I'd offer here first. Normally sell for $200 plus ship, will sell for $150


----------



## adebisi

Audio Technica (wood ones) ATH-W1000 for gaming/listening, beyerdynamic DT250 and DT150 for work. Can I join?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Just did the inner grill mod for the 555's...and im pleased with the results =P


----------



## Chipp

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...mbevigaotst-20

TripleFi 10s at 50% off... Not a bad deal at all.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Just got me a Sennheiser MX 760 on eBay


----------



## azianai

AD700 user here!
saving $$ for W1000 lol


----------



## Shingetsu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


thinking of selling my av123 X-Head headphone amp. Probably one of the best budget SS amps you can get IMO. I just never use it. Figured I'd offer here first. Normally sell for $200 plus ship, will sell for $150


If i wasnt into buying stuff for longboarding, computer, and food i would be on this.


----------



## BradleyW

Can i join. i have phillips shm6100


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Just got me a Sennheiser MX 760 on eBay









I sure hope that's authentic.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
What amp do you have to drive the 701's?

Either my Heed Canamp or my Pioneer AVR. I am actually trying to sell my Canamp.

I have also added some AD700s modified by tommybwoy to my collection and I hope to add some Grado HF-2s in the near future. I am also planning on recabling my K701s with some Canare.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


Either my Heed Canamp or my Pioneer AVR. I am actually trying to sell my Canamp.

I have also added some AD700s modified by tommybwoy to my collection and I hope to add some Grado HF-2s in the near future. I am also planning on recabling my K701s with some Canare.


k701's deserve better than Canare!


----------



## scutzi128

I'm not a believer in spending more on cable then I actually paid for the phones....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
I'm not a believer in spending more on cable then I actually paid for the phones....

no one says you have to, but do a bit of research and purchase accordingly.


----------



## scutzi128

I have done plenty and many have recommended Canare and Mogami and many have said there is really no difference between the two. I mean ideally I'd like some Black Dragon but I'm not spending $15/ft.

I need a 20ft length too so it's going to be quite expensive for any highly priced cable. I also know Cardas is also highly recommended but at around $7.50/ft that's more then I want to spend as well.

I guess I should say I am primarily recabling to extend the length of the cable not for SQ. My listening position is around 15ft away from my amp. So instead of using an extension I figured I'd just recable and make them the length I want.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


....many have said there is really no difference between the two....


Many told me that using anything other than the stock cable is a waste of money, I went and listened to various cables at a HeadFi meet and am now the proud owner of a Cardas cable, don't let what others tell you hinder your listening experience. A cable won't make as much difference as upgrading amp or headphones but does make a positive impact on sound when paired with the correct gear. I listened to a few cables as well as the Cardas such as Blue Dragon and Black Dragon and neither made anywhere near the difference that the Cardas did, and they all cost around the same price.


----------



## Chipp

A cable is a resistive path, and thus, different cables will have the potential to alter sound in different ways - this does not _necessarily_ mean that more esoteric components will provide a more enjoyable experience (especially given the huge range of driver properties and amplifier output specifications within the headphone world), but it is very hard to say that two cables will 'sound the same' unless they are exactly the same made with the same processes. What is often referred to as 'synergy' is basic circuit theory. With that said, dont be afraid to experiment and find what you enjoy most.


----------



## scutzi128

While I agree that there will probably be a slight difference I just can't see there being a $120 difference. Maybe it's my ears but I really can't even determine any significant difference between my $400 canamp and my $500 3 year old AVR. Even my STX sounds pretty close to my Canamp. I would not say its worth $200 more. The Canamp is widely discussed on head-fi to be one of the better amps to pair with the K701s. They are suppose to have great synergy as a combo.

I guess it just comes down to the fact that I'm not a true audiophile and I just can't pick up the slight differences in quality of sound and even if I could I would not drop the coin required to gain this quality. I'd also rather just buy better phones then to upgrade components on lower grade phones (such as $300 cable and such).


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
While I agree that there will probably be a slight difference I just can't see there being a $120 difference. Maybe it's my ears but I really can't even determine any significant difference between my $400 canamp and my $500 3 year old AVR. Even my STX sounds pretty close to my Canamp I would not say its worth $200 more.

I guess it just comes down to the fact that I'm not a true audiophile and I just can't pick up the slight differences in quality of sound and even if I could I would not drop the coin required to gain this quality. I'd also rather just buy better phones then to upgrade components on lower grade phones (such as $300 cable and such).

You're right, if you don't hear the difference, then don't spend the money. It doesn't make anyone right or wrong, audio is all about personal preference.


----------



## bobfig

i recabled my HD555 with some silver plated copper from the ebay seller "navyships" and to me it brought more sound out and helped in the higher frequencies. i used a rat-shack 3.5mm plug, wire, and some murder modded sleeving that came out to be ~$50-60.

OP UPDATE i got some ATH-A700 in the other day.


----------



## tK FuRY

Also take into account that if you don't have the proper equipment you shouldn't worry about little things like cables/interconnects. It's not going to do any good having $10,000 interconnects if your system can't take advantage of it.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
You're right, if you don't hear the difference, then don't spend the money. It doesn't make anyone right or wrong, audio is all about personal preference.

Yea I agree audio is way too subjective to have a definitive right/wrong answer.


----------



## Bigspender

Just got my ATH-AD700 so ad me can post pic if you want.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


I have done plenty and many have recommended Canare and Mogami and many have said there is really no difference between the two. I mean ideally I'd like some Black Dragon but I'm not spending $15/ft.

I need a 20ft length too so it's going to be quite expensive for any highly priced cable. I also know Cardas is also highly recommended but at around $7.50/ft that's more then I want to spend as well.

I guess I should say I am primarily recabling to extend the length of the cable not for SQ. My listening position is around 15ft away from my amp. So instead of using an extension I figured I'd just recable and make them the length I want.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


While I agree that there will probably be a slight difference I just can't see there being a $120 difference. Maybe it's my ears but I really can't even determine any significant difference between my $400 canamp and my $500 3 year old AVR. Even my STX sounds pretty close to my Canamp. I would not say its worth $200 more. The Canamp is widely discussed on head-fi to be one of the better amps to pair with the K701s. They are suppose to have great synergy as a combo.

I guess it just comes down to the fact that I'm not a true audiophile and I just can't pick up the slight differences in quality of sound and even if I could I would not drop the coin required to gain this quality. I'd also rather just buy better phones then to upgrade components on lower grade phones (such as $300 cable and such).


For the slight difference in price Mogami is a much better choice IMHO. Yes, I have compared.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


Also take into account that if you don't have the proper equipment you shouldn't worry about little things like cables/interconnects. It's not going to do any good having $10,000 interconnects if your system can't take advantage of it.


agreed... except I wouldn't suggest anyone spend that much on cables!


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
For the slight difference in price Mogami is a much better choice IMHO. Yes, I have compared.









so would you recommend using this Mogami cable that is .92c a foot http://www.performanceaudio.com/cgi/...oducts_id=5602


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
so would you recommend using this Mogami cable that is .92c a foot http://www.performanceaudio.com/cgi/...oducts_id=5602

this will work well, and is only 2/3 the price
http://www.redco.com/shopexd.asp?id=505

But this is better
http://www.cardas.com/content.php?ar...g=Chassis+Wire
4x24awg with shield. (it is a bit more expensive though at almost 10x as much)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Put me up. I have ATH-AD700s


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

could someone recommend a nice looking cable to replace the one in my Harx700? im pretty satisfied with the sound and i doubt my source could take advantage of a 200 dollar cable so cheap is always nice, i thought about sleeving it but someone said sleeving on top of the stock cable might cause some wear and tear so a whole new cable is better, thanks ahead of time


----------



## bobfig

talk to soloz2 or if you have guts i may be willing to do that for ya when i do my a700's. so i could just do them both at the same time. (i have only done this once on my HD555 so IDK)


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

ohh ok, im still wondering though, is it really worth it to replace the whole cable or since im going mostly for looks should i risk sleeving the current one.


----------



## bobfig

it really depends how much your willing to spend. IMO i like the new plugs like the one below over nearly any stock ones and using a new higher quality cable "could" help bring more detail/depth into the sound you hear. and putting sleeving on top of stock cables is no different then putting them on the new ones or sleeving the PSU wires in your computer.

the reason i recabled my HD555 was because they c came stock with a 1/4" plug ind not the mini 1/8" that you could just plug into the back of your computer or ipod. so i went with a whole new cable


----------



## soloz2

I wouldn't recable a pair of headphones just because you don't like the way the cable looks. I don't like ugly cables, but I've actually turned down custom jobs because they wanted something that didn't make sense (sonically) and was purely cosmetic. It's all about the music for me.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


For the slight difference in price Mogami is a much better choice IMHO. Yes, I have compared.










What is the difference in the Mogami 2893 vs the 2534?


----------



## Juggalo23451

I am in
Audio-Technica Import Series ATH-A700 - headphones - Ear-cup, Binaural


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
What is the difference in the Mogami 2893 vs the 2534?

the gauge of wire the 2893 is i think 26awg and the 2534 is 24awg

http://www.mogamicable.com/Bulk/micr.../quad_micr.htm


----------



## Tatakai All

Count me in with Turtle Beach x41.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


What is the difference in the Mogami 2893 vs the 2534?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


the gauge of wire the 2893 is i think 26awg and the 2534 is 24awg

http://www.mogamicable.com/Bulk/micr.../quad_micr.htm


Yes, conductor size. 26awg is fine for headphones and the smaller cable is nicer IMO.


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


For the slight difference in price Mogami is a much better choice IMHO. Yes, I have compared.









agreed... except I wouldn't suggest anyone spend that much on cables!










Tell that to some of the home theater audio philes here in GA. If I recall correctly, the estimated equipment cost of his theater is upwards of $65,000+* with $800-$5000 interconnects.


----------



## Wiremaster

Sony MDR-V600s
Shure E2C's
I do believe that counts


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Yes, conductor size. 26awg is fine for headphones and the smaller cable is nicer IMO.


Do you think 26awg is adequate for a 20ft run?


----------



## soloz2

for that length I'd probably go 24awg.


----------



## Whyifide

FINALLY. I can join.. AD700's.


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


for that length I'd probably go 24awg.


That is originally why I was going to go Cardas because it's 22awg.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


That is originally why I was going to go Cardas because it's 22awg.


Cardas is 24awg.


----------



## Wingzero

May aswell put me in as of 2 weeks time

Beats by Dr Dre. Studio . - Manufactured by Monster.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


May aswell put me in as of 2 weeks time

Beats by Dr Dre. Studio . - Manufactured by *Monster*.


Take cover!


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

anyone know if i can replace the jack on my headphones with the one from a guitar cable? i think i just killed my cans


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


anyone know if i can replace the jack on my headphones with the one from a guitar cable? i think i just killed my cans











Guitar cables are mono, not stereo. Check the poles on the ends.


----------



## Aura

I'm back. Apologies for the extended absence all.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

well on removing the rubber around the plug i seem to have cut the wires, which i just realized for some reason stick out of the plastic plug and now they are f#%ked. i thought a guitar cable would do but no. getting me some harx900 i guess.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


well on removing the rubber around the plug i seem to have cut the wires, which i just realized for some reason stick out of the plastic plug and now they are f#%ked. i thought a guitar cable would do but no. getting me some harx900 i guess.


You were taking off the strain relief?

You could simply cut a few inches off the cable and move the jack up, no need to buy new headphones.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

the plug is encased in like this hard plastic, i dont know how to get it off, i tried to "slim" it down with a blade but all i accomplished was to cut the wires which were sticking out of the plastic itself. im assuming this is wrong since the plastic is supposed to protect the wires. i dont know if i can just remove the current plug and re attach it a bit higher


----------



## computeruler

Add me! Shure shr-840


----------



## Narynan

Oh yes, forgot to stop by and say

ADD MY

Grado-325is!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
I'm back. Apologies for the extended absence all.

Welcome back


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

finally finished them


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


finally finished them












awesome job


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

thanks, although im replacing the plug. should i use a 1/4 or another small one? i have adapters for 1/4 to 1/8 and vice versa


----------



## scutzi128

Just picked up a set of HD650s and now I'm looking for an amp.


----------



## bobfig

lucky i wana try those


----------



## Toonshorty

Sennheiser HD 205

^ Great headphones for a great price!


----------



## TurboTurtle

HPA2's from Turtle Beach (you'd expect anything else?







)

These things are freakin' amazing. A sniper shot in BC2 had me jumping out of my chair the first time. Literally.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


Just picked up a set of HD650s and now I'm looking for an amp.


price range?


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Take cover!










Haha you can't escape the bass


----------



## TurboTurtle

Question.

Would saying 'these headphones laid me down gently, whispered sweet nothings in my ear and then took me in for a night of audiophillic ear sex' be an acceptable description of quality?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboTurtle*


Question.

Would saying 'these headphones laid me down gently, whispered sweet nothings in my ear and then took me in for a night of audiophillic ear sex' be an acceptable description of quality?



Not if you have Grados, then it becomes "these headphones donkey punched me in the face, then screamed murder at me, and then roundhouse kicked me in the ear.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Not if you have Grados, then it becomes "these headphones donkey punched me in the face, then screamed murder at me, and then roundhouse kicked me in the ear, and I loved every minute of it."

Fixed.


----------



## goobergump

Guys, I currently use the hd202's, is there anything ~$50 that has more bass, as long as mids and highs are decent that will suffice. Plus, I would like the upgrade to not require a soundcard or amp. Any possibilities?

I've tried my buddies ad700's, the sound quality makes my hd202's cry, but they are a bit lighter on the lows.


----------



## Anth0789

I got a set of Tritton AX 720. And they are great...


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Guys, I currently use the hd202's, is there anything ~$50 that has more bass, as long as mids and highs are decent that will suffice. Plus, I would like the upgrade to not require a soundcard or amp. Any possibilities?

I've tried my buddies ad700's, the sound quality makes my hd202's cry, but they are a bit lighter on the lows.


Check out the AKG K81DJ. (or whatever they've renamed it to now, same product)


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


thanks, although im replacing the plug. should i use a 1/4 or another small one? i have adapters for 1/4 to 1/8 and vice versa


I'd say whichever you use more. If you use them mostly with a mp3 player with a 1/8'' jack it'll be a pain to have a huge 1/4'' adapter sticking out of it. Oh, and the red sleeving looks nice







.


----------



## B-roca

only recently went to headphones and went and got myself some Sennheiser 210's with the helpful suggestions from OCN







and I love them they sound alot better than my Creative 5.1 ch speakers and i can have them as loud as i want


----------



## goobergump

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Check out the AKG K81DJ. (or whatever they've renamed it to now, same product)

Edit: Now looking for bassy headphones sub $100. I've looked into those Chipp, and thanks. It seems the sound quality is nice, especially the bass which is what I'm looking for, however some people said they are uncomfortable (I don't know if that's the case or if they didn't know what to expect from dj style headphones).

I've also been looking at the HD280 pros. I've heard that the bass on these are monstrous, and the mids and highs are -_decent_- enough to get by in gaming and other non bassy music. However, someone in these forums called them an "over powered bass fart cannon", I'm guessing these might fit the bill?

I've also heard the jvc rx700's are nice and bass heavy with good mids and highs, but not as bass powered as the 280 pros. Any thoughts?

edit: also, would these need an amp?


----------



## Yangtastic

I recently upgraded to some Plantronics Gamecom 367 Closed Back Headphones.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Edit: Now looking for bassy headphones sub $100. I've looked into those Chipp, and thanks. It seems the sound quality is nice, especially the bass which is what I'm looking for, however some people said they are uncomfortable (I don't know if that's the case or if they didn't know what to expect from dj style headphones).

I've also been looking at the HD280 pros. I've heard that the bass on these are monstrous, and the mids and highs are -_decent_- enough to get by in gaming and other non bassy music. However, someone in these forums called them an "over powered bass fart cannon", I'm guessing these might fit the bill?

I've also heard the jvc rx700's are nice and bass heavy with good mids and highs, but not as bass powered as the 280 pros. Any thoughts?

edit: also, would these need an amp?


My experience with the 280 Pros has hardly been what I'd call a "bass fart cannon" - generally, I always found them to have pretty average bass response. Decent headphones, but in the same price bracket I'd much rather have the Equation Audio RP-21. I know there was a lot of flavor-of-the-month hype with them on Head-fi after Skylab liked them, but I feel they were mostly deserving of it, and happen to have markably nice bass. Put some smallish holes in the extra piece of foam between the driver and your ear, and they have nice everything else, too.


----------



## goobergump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chipp*


My experience with the 280 Pros has hardly been what I'd call a "bass fart cannon" - generally, I always found them to have pretty average bass response. Decent headphones, but in the same price bracket I'd much rather have the Equation Audio RP-21. I know there was a lot of flavor-of-the-month hype with them on Head-fi after Skylab liked them, but I feel they were mostly deserving of it, and happen to have markably nice bass. Put some smallish holes in the extra piece of foam between the driver and your ear, and they have nice everything else, too.


Gotcha, what are the rp-21's bass compared to the 202s? Would I need an amp for them also? Er, plus, do you know where they sell them besides amazon? If they are worth it I'll definitely pay $100, but if I can find them cheaper somewhere else that's reputable I'll do that. Thanks!


----------



## Boyboyd

I recently bought a 10m extension cable for mine so i can listen anywhere in my 'appartment'.

(appartment is in inverted commas because it's really just the floor above my parents house, lol)


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goobergump*


Gotcha, what are the rp-21's bass compared to the 202s? Would I need an amp for them also? Er, plus, do you know where they sell them besides amazon? If they are worth it I'll definitely pay $100, but if I can find them cheaper somewhere else that's reputable I'll do that. Thanks!










Equation follows a (really cool) policy of being fair to all their retailers, small-time or big-time. As a result, you wont find any one place selling the product less than any other place, they simply don't allow it. Personally, I like dealing with FullCompass, but I've got a sales rep with them anyways. Amazon is as good as anywhere else. $89, AFAIK, is the lowest price Equation allows.

I've never done a direct comparison of them to 202s, so I cant comment too much there.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
Welcome back









How goes it Mike?

Seth - it's funny how Skylab has that effect huh?









Oh, I'm only down to my stock K81DJ now. I've gone full circle.


----------



## tK FuRY

Right now - Building more cables







.

Pics will go up later


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
Right now - Building more cables








.

Pics will go up later

You know where to post them right?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
You know where to post them right?









4chan?

lol, my wire building has been postponed ... home work is being a pain.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
4chan?

lol, my wire building has been postponed ... home work is being a pain.

nooooooo, in the DIY thread ofc


----------



## tK FuRY

lol the one buried away









I will post it there and in here, since they will be wired onto one of my many pairs of AD700s lol


----------



## MadCatMk2

Got the AKG K44's.. I guess they don't classify as audiphile or gaming grade though.
Where's the I'm-poor-but-I-don't-buy-skullcandies section?


----------



## soloz2

posted my x-head amp and some other goodies up in the FS section
http://www.overclock.net/audio/66587...ml#post8426853

headphone amp for $100


----------



## xlr8ter

Hey guys

I recently got these headphones http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica...7404305&sr=8-1

Was wondering where they stand in the spectrum of headphone gear?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Hey guys

I recently got these headphones http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica...7404305&sr=8-1

Was wondering where they stand in the spectrum of headphone gear?

Budget-fi.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i was gonna buy the HD 800s, but then i remembered i cant live in my headphones


----------



## jarble

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
i was gonna buy the HD 800s, but then i remembered i cant live in my headphones































wait you cant























this changes everything


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
i was gonna buy the HD 800s, but then i remembered i cant live in my headphones









roofs are over rated


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


i was gonna buy the HD 800s, but then i remembered i cant live in my headphones










That's what the OCN Speaker Club is for







. Say goodbye to the rest of your $$...But you will always be surrounded by music.

I can just picture it now...

"YO DAWG I HERD YOU LIKE MUSIC SO WE PUT HEADPHONES BY YO SPEAKERS SO YOU CAN LISTEN WHILE YOU LISTEN"


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i guess if i sold my car i could experience music nirvana.

music vs walking everywhere ...tough choice.


----------



## mahtareika

Thought i'd post a pic of my ATH-A700's that 
Soloz fixed/mod'ed for me. My kids are rough on them.

BTW: They sound great.


----------



## soloz2

those look fantastic!







Glad I was able to help!


----------



## H3||scr3am

Nice work soloz


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I got my Sennheiser MX760 in the mail today. Sounds awesome! No regrets!


----------



## scutzi128

How did you do that split on those a700s? I am recabling a pair of hd650s and want a clean y split like that.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scutzi128*


How did you do that split on those a700s? I am recabling a pair of hd650s and want a clean y split like that.


you send them to me for that


----------



## headcracker

Audiophile Grade - Pioneer HDJ-1000. Add me up









Also use them for gaming too. Love them, but use them mostly for djing.


----------



## Aura

man i'm getting the urge for an hd600 lately... sorta doubt i'll have enough cash to go around to all the hobbies this summer.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


man i'm getting the urge for an hd600 lately... sorta doubt i'll have enough cash to go around to all the hobbies this summer.










An urge to downgrade?


----------



## UberN00B

im looking for a good set of headsets... i currently have a 5.1 speaker setup (don't remember what model, its an early logitech..) and a creative xtreme music sound card.

im looking to spend at most $100 Canadian for a good pair of headsets. I mainly will use it for music (rap, trance, pop, rock) and gaming.

i was thinking either the ad700 or the sennheiser 555 would be a good choice.

any input is appreciated.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


im looking for a good set of headsets... i currently have a 5.1 speaker setup (don't remember what model, its an early logitech..) and a creative xtreme music sound card.

im looking to spend at most $100 Canadian for a good pair of headsets. I mainly will use it for music (rap, trance, pop, rock) and gaming.

i was thinking either the ad700 or the sennheiser 555 would be a good choice.

any input is appreciated.










Both would be good choices, but the AD700's do not have that great of bass. So on the music side, they may feel lacking.

Though, for considerably less (with your setup) you can get JVC RX900's (after mods) to sound almost as good as stock HD555's.

Though, HD555's & AD700's really need to be hooked up to an AMP. And that's tacking more onto what you'd need. 
Which is why I suggest the JVC's, out of the box they sound pretty good. After mods it's like a whole world opened up. Adding an AMP doesn't really do anything though. (It's the equivalent of putting an Ice cube into your DICE.)

But they are a good step into the Hi-Fi world. To see how much you really want to put forth towards it.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
To see how much you really want to put forth towards it.

To drag you, kicking and screaming into the world of high end (read: expensive) audio.

fixed


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


im looking for a good set of headsets... i currently have a 5.1 speaker setup (don't remember what model, its an early logitech..) and a creative xtreme music sound card.

im looking to spend at most $100 Canadian for a good pair of headsets. I mainly will use it for music (rap, trance, pop, rock) and gaming.

i was thinking either the ad700 or the sennheiser 555 would be a good choice.

any input is appreciated.










i would say look into the ATH-A700. there the closed back of the ATH-AD700 so they have more bass for the techno. i was able to get them used from a member off of head-fi.org for $75 amarican. i also have the HD555 and honistly im likeing the A700 over them.


----------



## MasterFire

My AKG went bust quite a while ago, and the Ross was a crappy headphone to start with.

I then went to Senn's HD202 which was a nice change, sadly that went bust as well after a while. So I bought an eH250 (also Sennheiser) which is just that little tad better than the HD202. And now I found a great deal on a DT770. So I now have both, perfectly working; eH250 and DT770 Pro 250Ω

Should find me a real proper Firewire mixing panel soon for the DT770 though if I really want to pull everything out of it. But it's quite some steps up from the eH250 regardless.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Sign me up

Current: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (80Ω), Monster Turbines. (bass head)









Past: JVC RX900, HD-555, ATH-A700, Denon AH-C551, Shure SE-115


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


To drag you, kicking and screaming into the world of high end (read: expensive) audio.

fixed










Only if you have the money to buy the stuff


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*









An urge to downgrade?


I only own AKG K81DJ now. I've had quite the plunge into speakers in recent months lol.


----------



## soloz2

I have some Senn HD555 headed my way


----------



## chinesekiwi

There are better sounding headphones for the price these days soloz


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
There are better sounding headphones for the price these days soloz









nope, not at all...it's hard to beat free!









BNIB to boot! I've been looking for a nice used pair of HD595's anyway... I really want the magic red or old 120ohm version though... so hard to find and it always happens that I either don't have the cash or see them too late and miss out.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Can't complain it it's free


----------



## Steggy

I think I might need to invest in some multiple headphone stand


----------



## Intelship

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*


I think I might need to invest in some multiple headphone stand










I say put the headphones on the wall, and the caps on the monitor.


----------



## Steggy

I'm tempted to buy these ikea tin bins. 
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/46686200

The smaller one can fit AD700's. Pretty cheap for 2 packs. And there's a little label area so you can label what headphone's in there. Then I could put it in my closet shelf or something(though I'd have to get rid of clothing at that point because i am as much a clothes horse as I am an avid headphone collector  )


----------



## mahtareika

How about mounting some of these on the wall?









I found them on the same site and think they would look professional.


----------



## dizz

I just received my JVC HA-RX 700 cans. My first real pair of headphones and I couldn't be happier. I'm watching blu ray movies and it's as if I'm seeing them for the very first time. All this with onboard, I can only imagine how these would sound with a decent sound card.

I'm glad I picked these up, and for $37 shipped, you can't go wrong.

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Hi...8454537&sr=8-1


----------



## bbaseballboy1234

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dizz* 
I just received my JVC HA-RX 700 cans. My first real pair of headphones and I couldn't be happier. I'm watching blu ray movies and it's as if I'm seeing them for the very first time. All this with onboard, I can only imagine how these would sound with a decent sound card.

I'm glad I picked these up, and for $37 shipped, you can't go wrong.

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Hi...8454537&sr=8-1

haha same!! I just recieved them last week, and theyre amazing. I think i should have spend extra $20 for the 900's but who cares, theyre amazing (700s)


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bbaseballboy1234* 
haha same!! I just recieved them last week, and theyre amazing. I think i should have spend extra $20 for the 900's but who cares, theyre amazing (700s)

Just got my RX900s. Pure sex. Oh my god. I LOVE DEM.
















Here's a video.


----------



## scutzi128

Got a pair of hd650s over the weekend and they blew me away. I am in love.


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

with onboard sound and no amp!?


----------



## Aden Florian

Finally got my sound card fixed, so I can hear the full potential of my ATH AD-700's. Creative RMA was great.


----------



## schizo1989

id like to join i have some q jays and a700s


----------



## theCanadian

Add me. ATH-AD700's. And soooo many more that I want to buy.


----------



## Higgins

Just bought a pair of ATH-AD700's. They are a bit lacking in the low end compared to my Monster Turbines, but the sound stage and clarity blew me away. I can't wait to hear them once they are properly burned in.


----------



## meticadpa

Getting my Shure SRH440 headphones soon, going to be connecting them with a Cambridge Audio A300 amp, Technics CD player/DAC and with Tannoy speakers.


----------



## Boyboyd

entirely the wrong thread, delete.

Dunno what happened there :s


----------



## soloz2

my HD555's came today


----------



## scutzi128

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
^

with onboard sound and no amp!?

No I run an STX now and use a headroom micro amp. Just updated my sig.


----------



## clee413

Greetings OCN Headphones Club

I needed a pair of headphones to replace an antique pair of VOSS headphones that imploded after many many years.

Picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD 201 from Amazon.com for $18.XX & free shipping. I wanted to stick with Sennheiser cause I've heard/read such good things about this brand.

Literally arrived to my door a few minutes ago, and I am testing them now with some music (Frank Sinatra). Great sound quality.. Makes me curious how much better the higher end headphones are.

So, I'd like to join up if you guys will have me.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Greetings OCN Headphones Club

I needed a pair of headphones to replace an antique pair of VOSS headphones that imploded after many many years.

Picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD 201 from Amazon.com for $18.XX & free shipping. I wanted to stick with Sennheiser cause I've heard/read such good things about this brand.

Literally arrived to my door a few minutes ago, and I am testing them now with some music (Frank Sinatra). Great sound quality.. Makes me curious how much better the higher end headphones are.

So, I'd like to join up if you guys will have me.










I kind of want 201's... Just so I can have something closed... I have AD700's which are open and pretty much everything else on my wish list is open as well.

Anyway, I'll probably eventually get 201's or RX700's


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I kind of want 201's... Just so I can have something closed... I have AD700's which are open and pretty much everything else on my wish list is open as well.

Anyway, I'll probably eventually get 201's or RX700's


The 201s and RX700s are totally different calibres of headphone.









I'd get the RX700s, then do some mods to them.


----------



## S2000_Skyline12

Ok. I got some Denon AH-P372s. I got them for 65 bucks in Manhattan and I know they cost way more. And I have to say. They are insanely great. I mean, I had Shure E2Cs, and then some other budget but still great JVC Flats, but these blow them out. I can't wait till the burn in is over! Sign me up for the club!


----------



## /Fail

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Great sound quality.. Makes me curious how much better the higher end headphones are.


If you care about your wallet, don't be curious.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *clee413*


Great sound quality.. Makes me curious how much better the higher end headphones are.



Quote:



If you care about your wallet, don't be curious.











This. Once you realize how "crappy" the sound you've been hearing is then you'll never be able to go back. And it hurts pockets.

In other words, the answer is "a lot" depending on how much you care and how "sensitive" your ears are to these changes.


----------



## soloz2

For me at least it went in the, "wow, these $50 headphones sound great... I wonder what $100 headphones sound like..." From then on it was a money pit... ask my wife or my wallet... they'll both tell you!


----------



## H3||scr3am

lol @ soloz







but it's the same fro all of us I'm sure. Looking for some advice from you guys on a new soundcard for the next rig I'll be building... I'm specifically looking for a PCI-E card that has a good SPDIF out, and a mic in. thats all I need for now, and the cheaper the card that does this the better. I have a high quality external DAC and amp, so I'm good on all other fronts, just need coxial S/PDIF out.

no flashy lights, no F4t4l1ty


----------



## Pings

I bought my wife the Pioneer HDJ-2000s, and I bought my self the Psyko 5.1s


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol @ soloz







but it's the same fro all of us I'm sure. Looking for some advice from you guys on a new soundcard for the next rig I'll be building... I'm specifically looking for a PCI-E card that has a good SPDIF out, and a mic in. thats all I need for now, and the cheaper the card that does this the better. I have a high quality external DAC and amp, so I'm good on all other fronts, just need coxial S/PDIF out.

no flashy lights, no F4t4l1ty










Have you considered a USB converter?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


lol @ soloz







but it's the same fro all of us I'm sure. Looking for some advice from you guys on a new soundcard for the next rig I'll be building... I'm specifically looking for a PCI-E card that has a good SPDIF out, and a mic in. thats all I need for now, and the cheaper the card that does this the better. I have a high quality external DAC and amp, so I'm good on all other fronts, just need coxial S/PDIF out.

no flashy lights, no F4t4l1ty










I was under the impression that all optical out was pretty much the same.


----------



## v193r

add me i got the ath-ad700 and love them.


----------



## H3||scr3am

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Have you considered a USB converter?



well the Havana has USB support, but I like Coaxial S/PDIF as I already have the cable







and the card will also be used for front connectors for mic.


----------



## .Sup

m-tech hiface


----------



## s1rrah

I picked up one of these 16 gig PDA's (32 gig when using an optional SanDisk card) last week ...

I'm completely blown away by the sound quality.

Really ... it's by far the best PDA I've heard (detail, highs/mids/bass, and especially soundstage/imaging which is just silly bad ass):

...




























...

My Shure SE530's have never sounded so good. Even compared to my old Zen Vision: M/XM4 amp combo. No comparison.

The default headphone out/amp on the S:flo 2 is amazing. The line out to an amp is even better.

But perhaps the best thing about this PDA is the dual DACS ... one chip for each channel ... resulting in, literally, gobs of detail/frequency retrieval. It's the first time I've ever used my SE530's without having to EQ them at all.

A devastating PDA ... even with it's interface/OS flaws.

And, speaking of that, there are some.

It's a bit quirky on the software side of things ... bit cumbersome and one must develop "tricks" to circumvent certain flaws ...

But the sound, man ... I mean, it's ridiculous. The sound quality alone, unamp'd even, makes the software glitches very acceptable.

I got in on the 2nd batch pre order ... they are selling them faster than they can make them, but a 3rd batch pre order has already been started.

At 160.00 dollars (for 16 gig built in/32 gig optional via Sandisk model) ... it's just a no brainer ... buy it, you'll like it.

(oh yeah, the video quality/compatibility is stellar as well, even though I don't much watch videos on mine)

Here's a link:

http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.p...roducts_id=377

...

Please do rock on.

.joel


----------



## mahtareika

Wowzers!... Nice player.


----------



## IrDewey

I've got a set of Equation RP-22X. They sound great with music, or gaming, and they don't break the bank.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm in!

Sennheiser guy







HD238s for when things are quiet and my HD280s for when i want people to go away









With an iphone (I know, but i only carry 1 device most of the time and frankly, it does what i ask of it..the audio quality could be better but i know theres..solutions..for that) or a Denon AVR-2309 receiver


----------



## TUDJ

My new 12AE6 tubes arrived









There's no sound picked up at all through these, I'm sure they actually sound better than the other pair of 12AE6's aswell, although that may be because I havn't listened to my rig for 3-4 days.

Thanks soloz & beasty


----------



## sugiik

excuse me, anyone tried out ultrasone ?
i'm about to try ultrasone dj1 or ultrasone proline 550, but dunno yet wich to choose.....

mainly gonna use it for pc gaming, and gonna just plug into my ipod touch....


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


My new 12AE6 tubes arrived









There's no sound picked up at all through these, I'm sure they actually sound better than the other pair of 12AE6's aswell, although that may be because I havn't listened to my rig for 3-4 days.

Thanks soloz & beasty










that took longer than expected. You should have a nice sticker as well


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
that took longer than expected. You should have a nice sticker as well









Yeah beasty had some stuff happening at his end. I do have the sticker, thanks, not sure I want to stick it (or anythig) on my amp







The magnet is on my fridge though


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Yeah beasty had some stuff happening at his end. I do have the sticker, thanks, not sure I want to stick it (or anythig) on my amp







The magnet is on my fridge though










No, I agree that there isn't much space available on the front or back of the amps, and the top I wasn't sure how it would look so I put the sticker on the bottom, nice and centered left to right near the center front to back.

On my personal amp it's right on the front panel under the power button







.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


No, I agree that there isn't much space available on the front or back of the amps, and the top I wasn't sure how it would look so I put the sticker on the bottom, nice and centered left to right near the center front to back.

On my personal amp it's right on the front panel under the power button







.


Is it possible that these tubes are better than my first pair? After listening for about an hour so far today, I'm sure that they are more detailed than the others, they still have the great bass slam though.

This pair are RCA but I'm not sure about the first pair.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Is it possible that these tubes are better than my first pair? After listening for about an hour so far today, I'm sure that they are more detailed than the others, they still have the great bass slam though.

This pair are RCA but I'm not sure about the first pair.


they could be. I can't remember what you originally had. The latest batch of tubes I got were also more closely matched in pairs. It cost me a little more, but I think it was worth it


----------



## .Sup

Hey Jacob do you remember, do I have Cardas cables? I kinda thought the HD555 cable was Mogami and for HD600 it only says it has authentic Cardas connectors.

"5' long Cardas Sennheiser HD555/HD595 headphone cable. - Friday, June 19, 2009

6' long Cardas Sennheiser HD650 headphone cable. - Friday, June 19, 2009

Just wanna know so I put the right info in my sig


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


Hey Jacob do you remember, do I have Cardas cables? I kinda thought the HD555 cable was Mogami and for HD600 it only says it has authentic Cardas connectors.

"5' long Cardas Sennheiser HD555/HD595 headphone cable. - Friday, June 19, 2009

6' long Cardas Sennheiser HD650 headphone cable. - Friday, June 19, 2009

Just wanna know so I put the right info in my sig










both are cables use Cardas 4x24 wire


----------



## -[R3N]-

Can Add Sennheiser HD595 to my list, might as well put I've got some AKG K601's coming from my brother as well they just haven't arrived >_<


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


both are cables use Cardas 4x24 wire


thanks bud


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Here's a link:

http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.p...roducts_id=377

...

Please do rock on.

.joel


This looks like the perfect replacement for my iPod Touch.

Did you buy from MP4 nation? Are they reputable?

Thanks


----------



## meticadpa

Add me to the list please!

ATH-AD700s
Shure SRH440
Technics RP-DH1200
JVC Marshmallow 
Sennheiser CX6


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey everyone, I need some help concerning my ear force x41's. They work great for my 360 but won't work at all for my pc. I have a digital audio output on the back of my mobo that I plug it in to, but I get nothing. Sorry if this is off topic, but I figure that this is the place where the experts are. Could someone help me please?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


Hey everyone, I need some help concerning my ear force x41's. They work great for my 360 but won't work at all for my pc. I have a digital audio output on the back of my mobo that I plug it in to, but I get nothing. Sorry if this is off topic, but I figure that this is the place where the experts are. Could someone help me please?


Is it an optical connection (black square like shape) or a digital Coax (Usually orange circle, similar to an RCA jack)?


----------



## 98uk

If you have speakers plugged in as well as headphones via digital, you'll need to switch the audio playback device in Windows.


----------



## meticadpa

New pair of cans again... this is addictive.

Alessandro M1s.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
New pair of cans again... this is addictive.

Alessandro M1s.

Now get a tube amp and start tube rolling


----------



## Boyboyd

I really want a tube amp, but i've got other priorities though.

Might get one with my birthday money


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I really want a tube amp, but i've got other priorities though.

Might get one with my birthday money









I love mine









Even with what are fairly mid range headphones, the LD MKIII still makes a huge difference! Everything sounds warm, deep and lovely


----------



## Boyboyd

All i need to do now is find somwhere/someone that sells them.

Oh and i need to have an online garage sale


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
All i need to do now is find somwhere/someone that sells them.

Oh and i need to have an online garage sale









I got mine from Head-Fi. It was a lot cheaper than the eBay dealers and you don't have to worry about customs charges


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Massive Update. Very sorry about the delay guys. I've been uber busy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
I just noticed, but I haven't asked for my newer headphones to be listed yet.

Keep my current Realistic Nova 20's, & HD555's

Please Add: JVC RX900's, HD202 DJ's, Sleek Audio SA1's


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Just got a set of ATH AD-700s yesterday and did some mods today. They sound a lot better after I closed the open grill. There is still a 1mm gap around the edge so they still breath. I could tell a nice difference before and after watching Star Treke. The bass is fuller.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
I have a pair of K701s and soon hopefully will own some HD650s.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *adebisi* 
Audio Technica (wood ones) ATH-W1000 for gaming/listening, beyerdynamic DT250 and DT150 for work. Can I join?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
Just got me a Sennheiser MX 760 on eBay










Quote:


Originally Posted by *azianai* 
AD700 user here!
saving $$ for W1000 lol


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BradleyW* 
Can i join. i have phillips shm6100


Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobfig* 
i recabled my HD555 with some silver plated copper from the ebay seller "navyships" and to me it brought more sound out and helped in the higher frequencies. i used a rat-shack 3.5mm plug, wire, and some murder modded sleeving that came out to be ~$50-60.

OP UPDATE i got some ATH-A700 in the other day.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bigspender* 
Just got my ATH-AD700 so ad me can post pic if you want.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Put me up. I have ATH-AD700s


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451* 
I am in
Audio-Technica Import Series ATH-A700 - headphones - Ear-cup, Binaural


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
Count me in with Turtle Beach x41.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiremaster* 
Sony MDR-V600s
Shure E2C's
I do believe that counts










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Whyifide* 
FINALLY. I can join.. AD700's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
May aswell put me in as of 2 weeks time

Beats by Dr Dre. Studio . - Manufactured by Monster.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
Add me! Shure shr-840


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Narynan* 
Oh yes, forgot to stop by and say

ADD MY

Grado-325is!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
Just picked up a set of HD650s and now I'm looking for an amp.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Toonshorty* 
Sennheiser HD 205

^ Great headphones for a great price!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
I got a set of Tritton AX 720. And they are great...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yangtastic* 
I recently upgraded to some Plantronics Gamecom 367 Closed Back Headphones.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
How goes it Mike?

Seth - it's funny how Skylab has that effect huh?









Oh, I'm only down to my stock K81DJ now. I've gone full circle.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Got the AKG K44's.. I guess they don't classify as audiphile or gaming grade though.
Where's the I'm-poor-but-I-don't-buy-skullcandies section?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I got my Sennheiser MX760 in the mail today. Sounds awesome! No regrets!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *headcracker* 
Audiophile Grade - Pioneer HDJ-1000. Add me up









Also use them for gaming too. Love them, but use them mostly for djing.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Sign me up

Current: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro (80Ω), Monster Turbines. (bass head)









Past: JVC RX900, HD-555, ATH-A700, Denon AH-C551, Shure SE-115


Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
I have some Senn HD555 headed my way










Quote:


Originally Posted by *schizo1989* 
id like to join i have some q jays and a700s










Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Add me. ATH-AD700's. And soooo many more that I want to buy.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Just bought a pair of ATH-AD700's. They are a bit lacking in the low end compared to my Monster Turbines, but the sound stage and clarity blew me away. I can't wait to hear them once they are properly burned in.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Getting my Shure SRH440 headphones soon, going to be connecting them with a Cambridge Audio A300 amp, Technics CD player/DAC and with Tannoy speakers.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *S2000_Skyline12* 
Ok. I got some Denon AH-P372s. I got them for 65 bucks in Manhattan and I know they cost way more. And I have to say. They are insanely great. I mean, I had Shure E2Cs, and then some other budget but still great JVC Flats, but these blow them out. I can't wait till the burn in is over! Sign me up for the club!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
I bought my wife the Pioneer HDJ-2000s, and I bought my self the Psyko 5.1s


Quote:


Originally Posted by *v193r* 
add me i got the ath-ad700 and love them.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *IrDewey* 
I've got a set of Equation RP-22X. They sound great with music, or gaming, and they don't break the bank.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *KenjiS* 
I'm in!

Sennheiser guy







HD238s for when things are quiet and my HD280s for when i want people to go away









With an iphone (I know, but i only carry 1 device most of the time and frankly, it does what i ask of it..the audio quality could be better but i know theres..solutions..for that) or a Denon AVR-2309 receiver










Quote:


Originally Posted by *-[R3N]-* 
Can Add Sennheiser HD595 to my list, might as well put I've got some AKG K601's coming from my brother as well they just haven't arrived >_<


Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Add me to the list please!

ATH-AD700s
Shure SRH440
Technics RP-DH1200
JVC Marshmallow
Sennheiser CX6











Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
New pair of cans again... this is addictive.

Alessandro M1s.


----------



## Tatakai All

Thanks guys for the quick solution. This club rocks!


----------



## KG363

My sennheiser HD 201's just snapped and I need a new pair of cans.

What do you recommend for ~$50 or less
I don't wanna buy an amp

Thanks in advance and +rep to helpful posts


----------



## /Fail

Music tastes? How much gaming?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
This looks like the perfect replacement for my iPod Touch.

Did you buy from MP4 nation? Are they reputable?

Thanks









I got my sflow2 from there. Just don't buy their headphones.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


My sennheiser HD 201's just snapped and I need a new pair of cans.

What do you recommend for ~$50 or less
I don't wanna buy an amp

Thanks in advance and +rep to helpful posts


JVC RX900 or JVC RX700


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
I got my sflow2 from there. Just don't buy their headphones.

Thanks. Out of curiosity, why shouldn't one purchase headphones from them?

I'll probably be placing an order for an Sflo2 tomorrow


----------



## KG363

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Fail*


Music tastes? How much gaming?


Not really for gaming. For music I listen to everything from classical, to rock, to rap.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


JVC RX900 or JVC RX700


Thanks, I look into those


----------



## MistaBernie

In!

Scored some HD555's for ~$89.99 NIB from ewiz (or something very close to that) last week or so and *loving* them.


----------



## KG363

That's a bit over budget but thanks anyway. I was hoping for $50 as a maximum but would prefer closer to $25 or $30


----------



## alkusoittow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KG363* 
My sennheiser HD 201's just snapped and I need a new pair of cans.

What do you recommend for ~$50 or less
I don't wanna buy an amp

Thanks in advance and +rep to helpful posts

Well, I just got these in the mail today:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826262049

I actually bought them for the sake of blocking out 2 annoying *****es I work with, but to my surprise, these things are also completely outstanding in sound quality! Awesome audio range, goes super low and stays strong throughout. I honestly would expect a much higher price for what I got.


----------



## KG363

Thanks, I'll see if I can add those to my Birthday list if it's not too late. They sound great from the reviews!


----------



## iSubaru

hey all just wondering if anyone has a set of HD280 pro's and just some general opinions on them? ok for gaming? ok for music? i would be probably half half with gaming/music, and would also use them on rare occasions for my ipod.

thanks all


----------



## jarble

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Massive Update. Very sorry about the delay guys. I've been uber busy.


thanks for keeping this thread up-to date


----------



## michaeljr1186

just bought me some Sennheiser HD 555 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rakukojin

AKG K701


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rakukojin*


AKG K701










With what amp?


----------



## IntelFloyd

I have some Sennheiser HD201's at work because they are cheap and I also have a set of Razor Carcharias' at the house and they sound awesome and they are so comfortable.
Ive never used amps or any of that jazz but I love my onboard sound! It sounds great to me!


----------



## xguntherc

If you'd like to update my status on the List feel free. I've upgraded some of the stuff I have.

List now reads ATH-AD500, ATH-AD900







, Custom 3, Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 Custom Molded IEM's, and ER6i.. oh and the Yuin PK2's (PK2's sound amazing)


----------



## .Sup

add ATH-M50 please


----------



## meticadpa

The AD700s are ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## CrazyNikel

Add me please, I have the Denon AH-D5000's.


----------



## redalert

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel* 
Add me please, I have the Denon AH-D5000's.










way to cheap out on those headphones







Really nice Cans how much you pay for them I know their around $400


----------



## mahtareika

NOICE!!! You will enjoy them. What amp are you going to use? Any intentions on MarkL mod'ing them?

Here are mine:


----------



## CrazyNikel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redalert* 
way to cheap out on those headphones







Really nice Cans how much you pay for them I know their around $400

LOL I know right? And I paid $475 I do believe, from amazon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mahtareika* 
NOICE!!! You will enjoy them. What amp are you going to use? Any intentions on MarkL mod'ing them?

Im using the mini3 amp with them, plan to go with a external DAC like the Musiland Monitor 02 at some point. And I have checked out the mod....I will give it a go sometime soon, but as of right now Im LOVING these cans(Upgraded from HD-555's).

Pic of my amp.


----------



## ele1122

I recently upgraded from HD201s to a pair of Ultrasone Pro 750s. Quite a jump in awesomeness.

Also, I have some Meelectronic M6s on the way... IEM, I know, but still count I think.


----------



## TUDJ

I'm jealous of all Denon D5000 owners, after hearing a Mark-L Modded pair I'm in love.

D5000 MarkL > D7000


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Very Nice Denon D5ks!

What's the markL mod?

And is that a clip+ that I see?


----------



## TUDJ

MarkL Mod thread @ HeadFi


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
I'm jealous of all Denon D5000 owners, after hearing a Mark-L Modded pair I'm in love.

D5000 MarkL > D7000









give them another listen and tell me what's not right about them...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
give them another listen and tell me what's not right about them...









Huh? With the MarkL's?


----------



## adebisi

Add me Audio Technica ATH-W1000


----------



## CrazyNikel

Yeah I love my Denon's a LOT...They have so much kick...I love it....BUT my GF calls them ugly everytime I wear them....She bullies me


----------



## martinsc

I just love my HD595s... 
The moment I put these cans on my ears - I felt like I'm in heaven


----------



## linkinparkfan007

add me i got a Cowon S9 16GB Titanium Black /w a Fiio E3 Amp and with the SoundMagic Pl-30s if i do qualify. I do got the mp3 player







and the soundmagic pl30s don't qualify in the bose / skullcandy section.


----------



## Blackhawk4

Add me







Audio Technica AD-700 w/ HT Omega Striker Sound Card


----------



## Fusion Racing

Still got my HD555's but I've just got some HD418's to use with my phone/when I'm not at home. Sound pretty good, nice bass and very comfortable. Bit plasticy and cheap feeling compared to the HD555's but overall they are pretty good.


----------



## Crazy9000

I just ordered a pair of d7000's. They were on amazon for $570. Sorry I took the last pair at that price







.

I also am getting a pair of earpads for them: http://www.jmoneyaudio.com/denonpads.php


----------



## mahtareika

Wow! That's awesome.


----------



## 06si

Add me please, I got Sony MDR-XB5000, battle-scarred Sony MDR-V150, Denon AHD2000, Shure se210(IEM), cheap wooden Altec Lansing IEMs, bought from Walmart(cheap but really good bass), and Behringer tube ultragain MIC200 amp. Forgot I also have a Psyko 5.1 gaming headset.


----------



## Heady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel* 
Yeah I love my Denon's a LOT...They have so much kick...I love it....BUT my GF calls them ugly everytime I wear them....She bullies me









What?! Well I guess everyone has their own taste.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I just ordered a pair of d7000's. They were on amazon for $570. Sorry I took the last pair at that price







.

I also am getting a pair of earpads for them: http://www.jmoneyaudio.com/denonpads.php

Be warned! The V2's are very stiff at first. I love them so much now though, but the stiffness had me reconsidering my purchase for a while. He says the V2 batch was designed to last longer and that's why they are so stiff at first.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I just ordered a pair of d7000's. They were on amazon for $570. Sorry I took the last pair at that price







.

I also am getting a pair of earpads for them: http://www.jmoneyaudio.com/denonpads.php


Just saw this, that's an amazing price. I heard getting them "M" modded sounds even better, without breaking the bank.


----------



## Bizong

I have the Markl Modded D5000's. I also have an Audio GD Dac 19 and Audio GD C-2 Amp on the way from China. I'll take pictures of my whole setup when I get it all!

can just put me in under "MD5000"


----------



## iSubaru

hey all 
just a quick one i was pretty set out on gettin some HD 280's but when i went to buy them i seen that a set of HD 555's were only $20 more and sure i've read reviews and all that but i just wanted some real opinions as to weather gettin the 555's is worht the extra.
thanks


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSubaru*


hey all 
just a quick one i was pretty set out on gettin some HD 280's but when i went to buy them i seen that a set of HD 555's were only $20 more and sure i've read reviews and all that but i just wanted some real opinions as to weather gettin the 555's is worht the extra.
thanks










Uhm, they're totally different headphones. HD280 = closed, HD555 = open. If you knew that already and are that open to other suggestions, just post what you're looking for and we should be able to give you better suggestions. From what I've heard, there are better equivalents to the HD280 for the price.


----------



## iSubaru

ok so yeah i did know about the open v closed but, and this probably sounds noobish, i honestly hadnt really thought about it to much as it doesnt matter either way, but now ive decided deffinatly going for closed ones. So i guess my next question would be suggest me a pair for around the same price as the HD280's. as im coming from just a pair of HD202's anything would be an improvement


----------



## Crazy9000

I'm not sure there are many better closed cans then the 280's around that price point.

The 280's really shine in a very high noise environment, since they have a noise attenuation of 32db. That's like wearing earplugs.


----------



## Firestorm252

haha yeah, Crazy's right. next time you're in a store and see earplugs, alot of them are rated ~30db lol.
you can even sleep through alarm clocks if you fall asleep with them on... don't ask <.<

_First off, I'm a bit biased towards open styles; I like them. I do have a few closed sets though and my ATH-A700's are one of my preferred cans for listening at home. _

I prefer the HD555's over the HD280's myself. The 280's give a nice sound, but it's all a bit recessed. More bass than the 555's, but it can get muddy if you use any EQ or bass boosting. Mid-range, they're similar with the 280's again feeling a bit recessed. Higher freq's, the 555's are brighter and the 280's are recessed.
This could be because the rated SPL is lower on the 280's than the 555's, but I can't say for certain. I will say that if I listen to dance music I'd go straight to the 280's and use a flat EQ. The bass for 555's isn't beefy enough to get the right feeling across.

also at that price level, look into the HD448's. I read they compare well against the HD280's although with only ~10db isolation compared to the 32db on the 280s. I've not listened to them so I can't comment.

edit---------------
Also.
Anyone know where to get HD580/HD600/HD650 cable plugs? and a suitable bulk cable for recabling?

I'm considering doing a trial to see whether recabling is worth the effort, and decided the upgraded HD650 cable would be only a minor step to make any substantial observations. at least with my HD580s.


----------



## UberN00B

Hey guys, im thinking about getting a pair of ad700's.. the thing is, i don't blast my music, i listen to it at a medium volume.. would it be worth getting something cheaper with this in mind? i'll be using them for games/music @ medium volume, and comfort is pretty key. open or closed, it doesnt matter to me, less than 100 for sure.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


haha yeah, Crazy's right. next time you're in a store and see earplugs, alot of them are rated ~30db lol.
you can even sleep through alarm clocks if you fall asleep with them on... don't ask <.<

_First off, I'm a bit biased towards open styles; I like them. I do have a few closed sets though and my ATH-A700's are one of my preferred cans for listening at home. _

I prefer the HD555's over the HD280's myself. The 280's give a nice sound, but it's all a bit recessed. More bass than the 555's, but it can get muddy if you use any EQ or bass boosting. Mid-range, they're similar with the 280's again feeling a bit recessed. Higher freq's, the 555's are brighter and the 280's are recessed.
This could be because the rated SPL is lower on the 280's than the 555's, but I can't say for certain. I will say that if I listen to dance music I'd go straight to the 280's and use a flat EQ. The bass for 555's isn't beefy enough to get the right feeling across.

also at that price level, look into the HD448's. I read they compare well against the HD280's although with only ~10db isolation compared to the 32db on the 280s. I've not listened to them so I can't comment.

edit---------------
Also.
Anyone know where to get HD580/HD600/HD650 cable plugs? and a suitable bulk cable for recabling?

I'm considering doing a trial to see whether recabling is worth the effort, and decided the upgraded HD650 cable would be only a minor step to make any substantial observations. at least with my HD580s.


cardas

http://www.cardas.com/content.php?ar...&product_id=44


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSubaru*


ok so yeah i did know about the open v closed but, and this probably sounds noobish, i honestly hadnt really thought about it to much as it doesnt matter either way, but now ive decided deffinatly going for closed ones. So i guess my next question would be suggest me a pair for around the same price as the HD280's. as im coming from just a pair of HD202's anything would be an improvement










A700 and M50 (an ebay seller sells them for ~$100 IIRC) come to mind. There are others too (Shure I think...) but I'm not familiar with what are the better headphones in that price range. That's why I didn't list any before







.

Maybe I'm wrong, but I've always read the HD280's aren't the best unless you need a _headphone_ with lots of isolation.

Like I said, I haven't been paying attention to what are the best headphones in that price range, but I will say that my M50's are awesome, and the isolation is amazing for a pair of headphones (they usually sell for $150 too).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I'm not sure there are many better closed cans then the 280's around that price point.

The 280's really shine in a very high noise environment, since they have a noise attenuation of 32db. That's like wearing earplugs.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Firestorm252*


haha yeah, Crazy's right. next time you're in a store and see earplugs, alot of them are rated ~30db lol.
you can even sleep through alarm clocks if you fall asleep with them on... don't ask <.<
...


...if you need lots of isolation, and need headphones. Lots of other ones have decent isolation. Most people who need that much isolation go with IEM's (which basically are earplugs







). Honestly, that much isolation is nice at times, but IMO it's not as important as SQ in the average listening environment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UberN00B*


Hey guys, im thinking about getting a pair of ad700's.. the thing is, i don't blast my music, i listen to it at a medium volume.. would it be worth getting something cheaper with this in mind? i'll be using them for games/music @ medium volume, and comfort is pretty key. open or closed, it doesnt matter to me, less than 100 for sure.


Nope, they'll still sound good at medium volume







. You'll just get less sound leakage. The only reason I can think of to get something else is if you will be listening in a noisy environment where surroundings will down out the music.

If you listen at very low volumes and have trouble hearing bass you might have to use an EQ (a good quality one).


----------



## Firestorm252

haha yeah IEMs could probably be described to someone as drilled out earplugs with a driver jammed into it









Used some Shure IEMs and foamies for a bit, can't remember the model.
Also can't say I enjoy the defloration of my ear canal, kinda like Foreigner's song _Feels Like the First Time_ haha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


cardas

http://www.cardas.com/content.php?ar...&product_id=44


ah, awesome. thanks
I'll probly go with their DIY parts route just because I'm a DIY junkie XD


----------



## Neutrino

I have owned both the low end shure e2c IEMs and the HD280s (current headphones). Without question, my preference are the HD280s. I personally recommend staying away from the In ear headphones unless you like your headphones small and compact. The HD280s block sound just as well and have better bass without leaving your ears feeling violated (unfortunately I am not exaggerating, the In-ear drivers require a tight fit for good bass and sound isolation and that tight fit leaves your ears feeling violated).

That isn't much help for what to look for as far as similar to the 280s but I have heard good things about the Shure Circumaural headphones they came out with recently.

As far as my opinion on my pair of 280s after ~4 years: neutral describes them well, nothing special per-say. I stick with flat EQ all the way and they sound good. My only issue I have is that while they do bass well without overdoing it, as they have burned in, they have showed more and more the need for a headphone amp. Not loudness, just driving the bass fully. I listen with my big stereo amp and the sound is rich and well balanced but my laptop can no longer add in that bass fully. I personally will be trying something different with my next pair but I have been happy with these.

Note though, they are still going strong after ~4 years of almost constant use everywhere from in bed to in the car to walking around college and being stuffed in a laptop bag inbetween uses (just don't fold them up until you fully extend them and the headband won't crack like people complain about). And the burn-in that has nibbled away at my normal use bass takes 2500 hours of use to occur.


----------



## Firestorm252

haha, oh yeah, those Shures I gave a go were yours! xD


----------



## n1helix

In, I've got Razer Barracuda's HP-1. I know, Razer this, Razer that, but they were free so who cares.


----------



## meticadpa

Ahh, I'm going to get back to my beautiful headphones in a few hours... I've been deprived of a good quality audio source for the past few days -- been having to rely on my laptop and iPod's audio!

You always appreciate your audio source more when you go back to a lesser quality source.

Got HD414 pads for my Alessandros and a BeyerDynamic headband coming in for them too. Next thing is to get wood cups for them, and replace the mesh with metal instead of plastic...


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Ahh, I'm going to get back to my beautiful headphones in a few hours... I've been deprived of a good quality audio source for the past few days -- been having to rely on my laptop and iPod's audio!

You always appreciate your audio source more when you go back to a lesser quality source.

Got HD414 pads for my Alessandros and a BeyerDynamic headband coming in for them too. Next thing is to get wood cups for them, and replace the mesh with metal instead of plastic...

I love those pads!


----------



## theCanadian

Just ordered some JVC RX700. Looking forward to having some closed cans. Could also be my first mod. I'm most interested in seeing how the bass compares to my AD700's.

Before I do the mod though, I want to know how they compare to the RX900's. They should have very similar characteristics but I just want to make sure. Apparently with the RX900's, there is a lull in the midrange and the bass is a bit loose. The objective of the mod is to pad the thin plastic to eliminate the resonance of the cups, thus fill out the mid range and tightening up the bass. Keeping these two things in mind, the mod should function exactly the same.

Also, whats the burn in time under pink noise for these cans? Regular music?

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f4/jvc...-about-381303/


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I love those pads!


yeah they are very comfortable. Just don't cut a hole on the inside. If you do a shotty job as I did it really irritates the skin. I had to get a new pair because of it. The definitely widen the soundstage.


----------



## iSubaru

hey well thanks everyone for you inputs especially drjoey and neutrino. ok so after much though ive decided to not go with the hd 280's and look at some other brands such as the a700's, a500's or the shure SRH440's which, from what ive read and also the price, they are a pretty good buy. Though i think i might continue to look around a bit more, do a bit more research before jumping into anything but any other advice or opinions are greatly welcomed.
thanks again all


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iSubaru*


hey well thanks everyone for you inputs especially drjoey and neutrino. ok so after much though ive decided to not go with the hd 280's and look at some other brands such as the a700's, a500's or the shure SRH440's which, from what ive read and also the price, they are a pretty good buy. Though i think i might continue to look around a bit more, do a bit more research before jumping into anything but any other advice or opinions are greatly welcomed.
thanks again all










Just judging from the list, you're looking for closed headphones at the $100 price point right?

If you're willing to mod your headphones, the JVC RX900's might be worth looking into. They definitely compete with headphones in the $100 range at stock, and apparently really shine after being modded. And just like those headphones you've listed, they don't really need an amp, but can benefit from one.

This guide should walk you through it. JVC HA-RX900 modifications

You can take that mod as far or as short as you want to. I myself intend to do this mod once my RX700's arrive in the next week or so.


----------



## happyxix

I'll join =] Rocking the D7000, IE8 and Monster Turbines.


----------



## chronostorm

I've got some AKG K701s and Audio Technica ESW9s :]

can I join?


----------



## The viking

Hey! I wanna join









I currently own two Sennheiser headsets:
- HD 555
- PC 350 PRO
Am also thinking about buying the RS 140's because of the wireless connection. Any RS 140/130 owners out there that can reccommend this?


----------



## coupe

I'll join! Since you guys pretty much got me off the 5.1 headset crap!









DT-990 Premium 250 ohms 2005 Edition.

Millet MiniMax on the way for DIY.


----------



## yianni

just got my first pair. ultrasones hfi 780


----------



## Interpolation

I need an update. JVC RX700's. $50 and they sound like $300 cans. I think im in love.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coupe* 
I'll join! Since you guys pretty much got me off the 5.1 headset crap!









DT-990 Premium 250 ohms 2005 Edition.

Millet MiniMax on the way for DIY.

the max will pair well with your beyers. Do you plan to build it yourself? What part selection did you go with?


----------



## sugiik

can i join up too...?
got : 
- ultrasone hfi580
- westone um2


----------



## theCanadian

Looks like my RX700's decided to spend an extra day in TN. It's made 3 stops there already.







Oh well, I should get them by tomorrow.


----------



## coupe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
the max will pair well with your beyers. Do you plan to build it yourself? What part selection did you go with?

Ya I'm gunna take my time and do it myself. I hear its a low voltage circuit so no sweat.









I went with the kit from the beezar site. No black gates.


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Can I join with my HD555 and HD212 Pros


----------



## Behemoth777

Not sure if anyone still updates this thread but I have a pair of ad700's.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Behemoth777* 
Not sure if anyone still updates this thread but I have a pair of ad700's.









FaLLeNAn9eL does, he's a busy guy though


----------



## Hillskill

Don't really plan to use these with my PC but I thought I would share. My Grandmother gave me my Grandad's old Jecklin Floats Electrostatic headphones. As you can see the foam has majorly decayed and these are desperately in need of restoration. Its going to cost about Â£150 ($280ish) to get the work done but I have atleast found an enthusiast in Germany willing and able to do the work:









And this pic below is from the original marketing pics back in the day. Not a pair for the daily commute to work


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Don't really plan to use these with my PC but I thought I would share. My Grandmother gave me my Grandad's old Jecklin Floats Electrostatic headphones. As you can see the foam has majorly decayed and these are desperately in need of restoration. Its going to cost about Â£150 ($280ish) to get the work done but I have atleast sourced and enthusiast in Germany willing and able to do the work:









And this pic below is from the original marketing pics back in the day. Not a pair for the daily commute to work


















My Lord, those things are crazy. Need a work log on that!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hillskill* 
Don't really plan to use these with my PC but I thought I would share....

I've been racking my brain trying to remember where I've seen your name and that pic before, you're a mod on AVF?









Welcome to OCN


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


I've been racking my brain trying to remember where I've seen your name and that pic before, you're a mod on AVF?









Welcome to OCN










lol ! Guilty as charged







Thanks. Really enjoying OCN so far.


----------



## meticadpa

My Alessandros now.


----------



## mahtareika

Beautiful image.


----------



## Crazy9000

Hillskill, those may just be the ugliest headphones known to man.

Make sure to post lots of pics when you get them restored, and let us know if ugly headphones can still make beautiful sound.


----------



## /Fail

What have you been smoking?
The Jecklin Floats are obviously the most beautiful headphones ever created.










DIY orthos look pretty awesome too.









^Duggeh


----------



## Crazy9000

DIY is cheating, you can make them ghetto on purpose







.


----------



## /Fail

*cough*meti*cough*


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Fail*


*cough*meti*cough*





















Yes... I once had very ghetto Alessandros.

Now they're pretteh.


----------



## Hillskill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Hillskill, those may just be the ugliest headphones known to man.

Make sure to post lots of pics when you get them restored, and let us know if ugly headphones can still make beautiful sound.


Will do. With the foam restored they should sit quite nicely on the head compared to what they do at the moment. If I raise them up so the drivers are inline with my ears you start to get an idea for the sound. The "float" created by the foam apparently re-creates an extremely wide sound stage. They aren't quite Staxx but they are still really well regarded electrostatics.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Alright, I made a thread for me to get me some new headphones, but the thread is going nowhere... I am looking at either getting a Shure 840 to add to my collection or Audio Technica ATH-M50. Which is better for _Nu Metal_.


----------



## Steggy

So while my DIY headphone stand is still...oh I don't know...10% done, I recently got the Astro Gaming headset stand to adorn my desk. It works out really well.










So a little bit about the stand
-It's 35 dollars
-It's 1 piece, 100% aluminum with an anodized texture so you aren't going to smudge it up
-Little rubber grip you stick on the top to prevent slipping










So I tried the stand, and it works with every headphone/headset I have except for the Audio Technica AD700. The hanging part just sort of slips right through the AD700's wings, and the stand is pretty short so it looks weird if the wire part of the AD700's is resting on the band. There are some headphone stands that are compatible with more headphones, but they are also super expensive. You can find headphone stands as expensive as 200 dollars. But for the price it's at, the Astro stand is an awesome choice to hold your headphones(while not breaking the bank)

1 organized headphone down, 10 more to go lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

I just use a bannana stand for my headphones, those are like $10.


----------



## soloz2

pretty good price for the stand and it looks good too.


----------



## Boyboyd

I use the edge of my desk personally. Hang one cup on and science does the rest.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I use the edge of my desk personally. Hang one cup on and science does the rest.

That would stretch out the headband over time though, especially if they are heavier headphones.


----------



## Aura

Wassup folks. Not fully finished selling my speaker stuff yet but I will be. In the last 72 hours I've bought Shure SE530's and a Pico Slim (serial #0009).

Let my portable exploration begin.


----------



## Steggy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boydyboyd* 
I use the edge of my desk personally. Hang one cup on and science does the rest.

I used to use the Sennheiser clip on stand. I like the wide brim of it to rest the headphones on, but it's soooooo limiting when you can only clip it on to stuff. I have it on my bookcase, and whenever I have anything hanging on it, with the cord dangling and stuff, it just looks messy IMO. Which was why I was DIYing myself a headphone stand, but I just haven't gotten around to continuing it lol, so this works out very nicely


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Just bought the Audio Technica ATH-M50 (Coiled Cord version). Please add that to my collection, as well as a Fiio E5 amp!


----------



## pez

Hmmm update. Thought I posted, but maybe not. I now have Shure SE530's. A little disappointed with the treble compared to the Ety's but the soundstage and bass extension and response are slowly making up for it.

EDIT: Oh, and a Plantronics Gamecon 377. For game headset.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Wassup folks. Not fully finished selling my speaker stuff yet but I will be. In the last 72 hours I've bought Shure SE530's and a Pico Slim (serial #0009).

Let my portable exploration begin.

He lives!

Any reason for selling the speaker stuff? You had a great setup.


----------



## .Sup

wow very nice find Steggy! Is the stand stable? How heavy is it?


----------



## Steggy

It's pretty stable and has good heft to it. Tomorrow, I'll take a little video of me poking it to show its stability, and I'll also weigh it.


----------



## mahtareika

I bought one last night right after you posted it.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

edit: was replying to a post 2 pages ago...

Yes but these

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Steggy*












are danm sleek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *happyxix*


I'll join =] Rocking the D7000, IE8 and Monster Turbines.


danm 2k right der


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
He lives!

Any reason for selling the speaker stuff? You had a great setup.

Sup Mike.

Needed the cash and boredom were the primary reasons. Hadn't listened in months (yes plural).

I've accepted the fact that an endgame solution probably does not exist for my audio fanaticism, so I am staying away from speakers for now since it would simply cost more money and give me a lot more hassle. Plus I have been wanting to see what all this IEM craze is about. At CanJam I'll probably figure out if JH Audio is in my future.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Sup Mike.

Needed the cash and boredom were the primary reasons. Hadn't listened in months (yes plural).

I've accepted the fact that an endgame solution probably does not exist for my audio fanaticism, so I am staying away from speakers for now since it would simply cost more money and give me a lot more hassle. Plus I have been wanting to see what all this IEM craze is about. At CanJam I'll probably figure out if JH Audio is in my future.

I've always wanted to attend one of those. I've become really inactive on Head-fi...sigh I need to start back. But, make sure you try out a lot of IEM's. Most of them have perfect setups there. Make you spend lots of money lol.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


I've always wanted to attend one of those. I've become really inactive on Head-fi...sigh I need to start back. But, make sure you try out a lot of IEM's. Most of them have perfect setups there. Make you spend lots of money lol.


gonna be hard to get much listening time beyond JH since i'm on the organizing crew and will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get vendors and members all situated, but we will see.

i'll be set on source and amp, just need to figure out the IEM-part. my iPhone is really the perfect portable source for me since i use the damn thing 24/7, and the pico slim is the ideal _single-ended_ amp for exclusive IEM use. note that i said SE and am not making any claims against the protector, another amp which varies considerably from the slim in its intended use and target audience.

oh, don't wanna brag too much but i thought i'd share this for some laughs - i didn't actually order my Slim from Justin, i just got lucky and was able to network my way into the guy who was order #3 out of the 100's on the pre-order thread. he decided he wasn't into portable amps, so i'm the benefactor and get to play around with the amp way before others who, i must admit, have been interested in the amp but will be forced wait much longer than me to get it.


----------



## Pings

Add me for the Psyko 5.1's.


----------



## pez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
gonna be hard to get much listening time beyond JH since i'm on the organizing crew and will be running around like a chicken with my head cut off trying to get vendors and members all situated, but we will see.

i'll be set on source and amp, just need to figure out the IEM-part. my iPhone is really the perfect portable source for me since i use the damn thing 24/7, and the pico slim is the ideal _single-ended_ amp for exclusive IEM use. note that i said SE and am not making any claims against the protector, another amp which varies considerably from the slim in its intended use and target audience.

oh, don't wanna brag too much but i thought i'd share this for some laughs - i didn't actually order my Slim from Justin, i just got lucky and was able to network my way into the guy who was order #3 out of the 100's on the pre-order thread. he decided he wasn't into portable amps, so i'm the benefactor and get to play around with the amp way before others who, i must admit, have been interested in the amp but will be forced wait much longer than me to get it.

Yeah :/ But I hope you get to enjoy CanJam somewhat







.


----------



## H3||scr3am

bah, anyone ever order from J$? I sent an order email using the form on his site a week and a half ago for a pair of beyer pads, haven't heard back, and have checked my spam filter... I'm really hoping to get these before I go on my travels in May... anyone know if I could PM him on Head-Fi? does he have an account there?


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am* 
bah, anyone ever order from J$? I sent an order email using the form on his site a week and a half ago for a pair of beyer pads, haven't heard back, and have checked my spam filter... I'm really hoping to get these before I go on my travels in May... anyone know if I could PM him on Head-Fi? does he have an account there?

I was going to order from him a while back, but, he wanted me to send the money as a gift. Even though he has a good rep I decided not to. It was an impulse buy gone bad.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pings* 
Add me for the Psyko 5.1's.


----------



## Boyboyd

I swear my headphones get better with time.

I'm really interested in a valve headphone amplifier. I can get a little dot mk3 for Â£100 on ebay. Are they actually worth it?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


bah, anyone ever order from J$? I sent an order email using the form on his site a week and a half ago for a pair of beyer pads, haven't heard back, and have checked my spam filter... I'm really hoping to get these before I go on my travels in May... anyone know if I could PM him on Head-Fi? does he have an account there?


Jeremy is a MOT on HF last I knew of. He has quite a long history of being slow to deliver services and products, but generally seems to have satisfied customers. I wouldn't worry too much yet but if another week or so passes, yeah def. get in touch if you can.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


I swear my headphones get better with time.

I'm really interested in a valve headphone amplifier. I can get a little dot mk3 for Â£100 on ebay. Are they actually worth it?


I assume for use with your Beyer? @ 250 ohms OTL tube amps should at least operate alright in terms of impedance matching from the amp's output, but as far as actual performance goes I've no idea. I owned a LD a long time ago but didn't use it with anything beyond a Sennheiser HD580 iirc. If anything, LD provides a good beginning experience for handling and getting adjusted to tubes/valves.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I assume for use with your Beyer? @ 250 ohms OTL tube amps should at least operate alright in terms of impedance matching from the amp's output, but as far as actual performance goes I've no idea. I owned a LD a long time ago but didn't use it with anything beyond a Sennheiser HD580 iirc. If anything, LD provides a good beginning experience for handling and getting adjusted to tubes/valves.


Indeed. That thought has crossed my mind (upgrading the tubes). I've read a bit about them and i've got a friend who owns one, i'll keep my eye open. Feel like finally signing up to head-fi.


----------



## 98uk

I have a Little Dot MKIII which takes source from my DAC. I must say, even with my relatively low end headphones, they made a significant different. Sounds are much warmer.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


I have a Little Dot MKIII which takes source from my DAC. I must say, even with my relatively low end headphones, they made a significant different. Sounds are much warmer.


What's it like in terms of power?


----------



## 98uk

Power?

As in the Boys Noize album? Awesome


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *H3||scr3am*


bah, anyone ever order from J$? I sent an order email using the form on his site a week and a half ago for a pair of beyer pads, haven't heard back, and have checked my spam filter... I'm really hoping to get these before I go on my travels in May... anyone know if I could PM him on Head-Fi? does he have an account there?


I ordered some for my Denons, but i got them from headroom. I was pretty disappointed with them, the hole for the ears is too small so they touch your ears and are uncomfortable. I've had to just go back to using my stock pads.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Jeremy is a MOT on HF last I knew of. He has quite a long history of being slow to deliver services and products, but generally seems to have satisfied customers. I wouldn't worry too much yet but if another week or so passes, yeah def. get in touch if you can.

I assume for use with your Beyer? @ 250 ohms OTL tube amps should at least operate alright in terms of impedance matching from the amp's output, but as far as actual performance goes I've no idea. I owned a LD a long time ago but didn't use it with anything beyond a Sennheiser HD580 iirc. If anything, LD provides a good beginning experience for handling and getting adjusted to tubes/valves.


Oh curious Aura, have you tried the Shure SE530 before? If so, what was your opinion on them? I like mine, but the treble of the Ety's can't be matched, though it is far superior in bass and soundstage.


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I ordered some for my Denons, but i got them from headroom. I was pretty disappointed with them, the hole for the ears is too small so they touch your ears and are uncomfortable. I've had to just go back to using my stock pads.


I imagine you could unload the J Money's on HF's sale forums







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pez*


Oh curious Aura, have you tried the Shure SE530 before? If so, what was your opinion on them? I like mine, but the treble of the Ety's can't be matched, though it is far superior in bass and soundstage.


Nope, never heard any reasonably-decent IEM before. This is unexplored territory for me and that's part of why I've entered back into the "danger zone"







.

I like what I've been reading - comments on stellar midrange, decent or excellent low end (seems to vary a bit), and solid head stage as you mentioned. Will post impressions if you and others want, and will probably include Pico Slim impressions as well. My friend shipped the Shure's out today and I should have them by friday, so it's not hard to guess what I'll be doing over the weekend lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I imagine you could unload the J Money's on HF's sale forums







.

Nope, never heard any reasonably-decent IEM before. This is unexplored territory for me and that's part of why I've entered back into the "danger zone"







.

I like what I've been reading - comments on stellar midrange, decent or excellent low end (seems to vary a bit), and solid head stage as you mentioned. Will post impressions if you and others want, and will probably include Pico Slim impressions as well. My friend shipped the Shure's out today and I should have them by friday, so it's not hard to guess what I'll be doing over the weekend lol.


Yeah, the sound stage is growing on me. Depending on your taste in music, I think that's what will determine it. The low-end is excellent IMO and the midrange is much more detailed and clear than any other IEM I've heard. And treble to me is actually excellent as well as long as the music is well-produced. Good luck and hope you like them.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


I ordered some for my Denons, but i got them from headroom. I was pretty disappointed with them, the hole for the ears is too small so they touch your ears and are uncomfortable. I've had to just go back to using my stock pads.


Are denon headphone cables DYI like akg or senn's? Replaceable I mean.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Are denon headphone cables DYI like akg or senn's? Replaceable I mean.

No, I hear you need to be a professional\
eally good to replace the cable.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Are denon headphone cables DYI like akg or senn's? Replaceable I mean.


you can take them apart, but you have to be able to solder without overheating the drivers to recable them.


----------



## Steggy

Here's the video I said I'd make before.











So yea, it's pretty sturdy IMO, but it's not god like, it can tip over. But any stand can really if enough force is applied.

And the mass of the stand is 293 grams.


----------



## pez

Make a headphone stand out of Legos







. I have to find that pic lol. But yeah...Legos + glue = great, sturdy headphone stand.


----------



## Boyboyd

impvovised bedside headphone stand, yeaaah!



I <3 Lamp


----------



## mahtareika

OK.... I got my Astro Headphone Stand today. I'm liking it!









Anyways; Heres a couple pics. Sorry about the poor light. It's kinda gloomy here today.


----------



## .Sup

wow. I actually love your photography skills. That deserves +1


----------



## Steggy

such creamy creamy bokeh lol

Glad you're enjoying yours too


----------



## yellowtoblerone

That is SEXY.


----------



## Aura

My slim arrived on thursday but i didn't get an opportunity to pick it up until last night.




























Don't have my Shure SE530's quite yet, but I did listen for a bit with my AKG K81DJ's.

First impressions - it's really damn small. And it improved the AKG in virtually all respects. We have success.


----------



## 06si

Here's mine:
Full size Headphones
Denon AH-D2000
Sony MDR-XB500

Portable Headphones, Canalphones, IEM
Audio-Technica ATH-EM7
Ultimate Ears Super-fi 4
Meelec M9p
Shure SE210
Klipsch S4
Altec Lansing MHP136 Muzx Series


----------



## BreakDown

I want IN!

i just recieved my Grado SR125i

they look "cheap" (for the price paid), but when it comes to sound quality, it really shines, and they are very comfortable aswell.

I am very happy and exited about them. I know they have to "burn in", to get the maximum quality out of them. Ill be doing a little review for people interested in them.

any recommendations for me to listen? forget the big classic rock songs-albums, already experienced it.


----------



## Xraven771

not relli gaming headphones but have some scull candy ones :


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Well, I just got my ath-m50 in the mail... Man, they are amazing! I know that they have to burn in though, plus I have a fiio e5 amp in the mail, but even still, they are really high quality, a little better than my koss portapros which have 600+ hours of burn in! Lots of bass too (cause I am a basshead).


----------



## Bizong

I finally got all my audio equipment in today, Audio GD Dac-19, Audio GD C-2, and my Markl-modded Denon AH-D5000's

and a picture for you guys pleasure.


----------



## TUDJ

Did you get the 5000's modded for you? If so, who by?









Very nice btw


----------



## Bizong

yeah by mark himself, i got them new from him too.


----------



## .Sup

As far as I know D2k=D5k if both have upgraded wooden cups. So D2k with upgraded cups=cheaper and better than D5k with stock cups? If so why get D5k in the 1st. place?


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
As far as I know D2k=D5k if both have upgraded wooden cups. So D2k with upgraded cups=cheaper and better than D5k with stock cups? If so why get D5k in the 1st. place?

Aesthetics? Not a huge fan of much of the work I've seen from Mark regarding cups. The stock ones look perfectly fine imo.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Aesthetics? Not a huge fan of much of the work I've seen from Mark regarding cups. The stock ones look perfectly fine imo.

His cups aren't upgraded though, they're just stock. I really like Markl's cups though, I'd consider getting a pair eventually.

Not sure why you'd get the 5k over the 7k's, considering the almost non-existent price difference.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
His cups aren't upgraded though, they're just stock. I really like Markl's cups though, I'd consider getting a pair eventually.

Not sure why you'd get the 5k over the 7k's, considering the almost non-existent price difference.

I know they're stock, and I'm contending that stock's more "low-key" visuals are actually preferable in this instance.

Agree with you on D7K; the stock pair I heard was fairly decent and bested both a stock D5K and Markl D5K (destroyed the latter actually, I dislike Mark's alterations to Denon's house sound in general).


----------



## Deano12345

Just been reading a few pages of this thread and some of gear is making me drool, tis awesome !









My HD 515's are looking a bit worn, but are working fine, same cant be said of my old Shure SE110's, they bit the bullet so I got some Monster Turbines to replace 'em


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xraven771* 
not relli gaming headphones but have some scull candy ones :

































I feel sorry for you.


----------



## computeruler

You leik headphone stand?


----------



## meticadpa

Ahh, some fun's been had today!










Now, when you see this, you're probably thinking "Hmm, yellow!" and "Hmm, what the hell is going on there?"

I shall explain.









The yellow is a Sennheiser HD414 pad. The black is a pad from an old pair of headphones I had lying around, which are extremely plush and comfortable. So I glued them together (and got high from the glue).








Mounted on the Alessandros. HD414s with the reverse quarter mod.
Music sounds good! Increased soundstage, and a bit more punch to the bass, but it's lost some of its quantity.








Now you're thinking "What is this madness?".

That's acoustic stuffing. I placed it in front of the drivers of my Alessandro headphones as an experiment. It tamed the highs a bit, which is good. I think there was a bit more bass, but that could just be placebo.








And again, you're probably wondering what the hell I've done. That's a cotton wool pad. You know, the kind you use with makeup remover to take makeup from your face. (Or maybe you don't know...)









Both headphones outfitted with acoustic stuffing and cotton wool pads.

My impressions:

omg bass. There's so much of it. It's not out of control, or overpowering; no, it's tight, punchy bass, that's certainly not lacking in quantity. The comfort is amazing, with the black headphones pads being circum-aural, and the cotton wool being nice against your ears. They're about as comfortable as my AD700 now.

Edit: Oh, and for some reason, the acoustic stuffing got rid of the infamous Grado rattle that sometimes happened when lower frequencies were extended out.

Edit again: the soundstage has improved to no end, too.

Honestly, they're a completely different headphone than they were when I got them. =o/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


His cups aren't upgraded though, they're just stock. I really like Markl's cups though, I'd consider getting a pair eventually.

Not sure why you'd get the 5k over the 7k's, considering the almost non-existent price difference.


The 7000s are at least Â£250 dearer over here









I prefered the MarkL 5000 to the stock 7000 although I would like to hear them both again as I see myself aquiring one or the other sooner or later.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aura* 
Aesthetics? Not a huge fan of much of the work I've seen from Mark regarding cups. The stock ones look perfectly fine imo.

No, I didn't mean aesthetics. Obviously different cup size and type of wood gives different results, supposedly better. Of course visually they look breath taking.


----------



## Bizong

I've only ever seen new D7000's at the same price as *MD* 5000's at one place and they weren't a very reputable site. All the other places have them at about 800-1000. One of the main reason's i went with the markl mod was for the increased comfort and "cleaner" bass, that the unmodded version cannot offer.

Overall i am very satisfied with my setup and probably won't be upgrading for another year or two. That would be after I've gone to a big meet and tried out a lot of equipment to find out what exactly i like. I am fairly new to the audio world, and just went off other peoples comments and what genres i liked.


----------



## Crazy9000

I got my 7k's at $580 shipped from amazon not that long ago. I hear you can talk a lot of dealers down to 600 on them.

About the Markl mod, do you have much experience with the unmodded Denons? I always thought people would buy the Denons then think they had too much base, ect. and then get them modded.


----------



## 06si

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


As far as I know D2k=D5k if both have upgraded wooden cups. So D2k with upgraded cups=cheaper and better than D5k with stock cups? If so why get D5k in the 1st. place?


^this. You could have bought a Denon D2000 for $230 @ amazon, jmoney pads from headroom for $70(tames the bass a little bit, get better sound stage) and your choice of wooden cups from lawton audio for $220 and it's still cheaper


----------



## Bizong

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I got my 7k's at $580 shipped from amazon not that long ago. I hear you can talk a lot of dealers down to 600 on them.

About the Markl mod, do you have much experience with the unmodded Denons? I always thought people would buy the Denons then think they had too much base, ect. and then get them modded.

nah i don't, i was just going off of other people's opinion's. I'm enjoying the bass level on the markl version right now but i think too much more would be headache inducing.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Well, I got my Fiio E5 in the mail yesterday, and wanted to give it a test run with my ATH-M50 for a day before I write about it. The amp is really small and affordable, and if you currently do not have an amp, it is a definite buy. On my ATH-M50's, it really brings out the lower scale (aka - more bass etc), and I am really happy with it!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Thumbs up for the Fiio. It's definitely value for the money spent.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

my cheapo rig is the Cowon S9, Fiio E3, and a SoundMagic PL-30. does that count? it beats the skullcandy headphones


----------



## Aura

i likes


----------



## BigMak911

In please









ATH-A700, ATH-ANC7b, ATH-ANC27, Skull Candy (yeah, I know, I know) SKPro DJ, Etymotic ER-4P, Klipsch S4, Shure SRH240


----------



## nafljhy

wow, those pico dac/amp is amazingly small.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Have not changed my setup for a long time, due to being happy with it and being poor








But I am getting an external sound card/dac this week as I am getting a crazy good deal on this badboy.








http://www.tcelectronic.com/Konnekt24D.asp


----------



## .Sup

If its from TC Electonic it must be good.


----------



## Batou

Hi guys, 
i need to buy a cool pair of gaming headphones with microphone, wireless,
just saw logitech clearchat wireless that looks very cool product,
but i really don't want to spend 100 € for this... more like 50








Any tips? Thank you in advance for help


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Batou* 
Hi guys,
i need to buy a cool pair of gaming headphones with microphone, wireless,
just saw logitech clearchat wireless that looks very cool product,
but i really don't want to spend 100 â‚¬ for this... more like 50








Any tips? Thank you in advance for help

This club is not about headsets. It's about headphones. Most people in here will recommend that you ditch wireless, ditch 'gaming' headsets (because 99% of them are crap), and go with something like JVC RX700's or Sennheiser HD201's and get a Zalman Clip-on Mic.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Just picked my Konnet 24D up today, wow what a difference from onboard








been playing with a lot of the settings and I really like it so far, the huge slew of inputs will be nice for the odd recording that I do from time to time, with all the outputs I think I am going to have to pick up some nice monitors at some point (assuming I get a job soon).


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
This club is not about headsets. It's about headphones. Most people in here will recommend that you ditch wireless, ditch 'gaming' headsets (because 99% of them are crap), and go with something like JVC RX700's or Sennheiser HD201's and get a Zalman Clip-on Mic.


Albeit true, if you're looking to game, listen to light music on a normal x-fi soundcard, the sennheiser headsets are very good as well (pc162, 150s).

For music it's going all out and spending THOUSANDS!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Albeit true, if you're looking to game, listen to light music on a normal x-fi soundcard, the sennheiser headsets are very good as well (pc162, 150s).

For music it's going all out and spending THOUSANDS!


^
???????

Wrong on both counts. You think music and gaming are mutually exclusive?
Also the Sennhesier PC series = overpriced really.


----------



## .Sup

I agree with PC series being overpriced. I bought PC 130 several years ago and spent 70€ on them. I don't think they are worth 30€.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
^
???????

Wrong on both counts. You think music and gaming are mutually exclusive?
Also the Sennhesier PC series = overpriced really.

Yep. PC series is definitely overpriced.

I find that Sennheiser headphones (coming from experience of owning 3 different Sennheiser headphones), are really strong with clarity and soundstaging, but they do lack heavy bass. Sennheisers are IMO much better suited for gaming rather than music.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


^
???????

Wrong on both counts. You think music and gaming are mutually exclusive?
Also the Sennhesier PC series = overpriced really.


Lul, well, you have to explain to me why. Overpriced isn't an argument when half of the hifi headphones on the market are overpriced.

The argument is are they mutually exclusive? Not necessarily. especially if the game is Starcraft 2 or World of Warcraft. The only reason why you'd need a "gaming" headset or card is to get positional sound so you know where the action is, and when you're about to get flanked. Quite frankly, many hifi headphones fail on this account.

Are headsets better? Only in convenience of having both mic and phones. However there's one other thing it does consisitently well for the price they are offered counting the senn pc150s and up: punchy bass and wide soundstage, comparable to the DT880s. And when you compare prices and requirements, it's quite evident which is the better buy.

For music though, I'm sure we all have different tastes cultured by many different expensive hifi equipment, and just doesn't apply to Batou's original intentions.

BTW. quite frankly I think the entire Sennheiser lineup is overpriced.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


BTW. quite frankly I think the entire Sennheiser lineup is overpriced.


HD201's? Puleeez.


----------



## Phoriver

hey! mdr-7506, skullcandy smokin' buds, turtlebeach x1(gross)


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Lul, well, you have to explain to me why. Overpriced isn't an argument when half of the hifi headphones on the market are overpriced.

When stating if a thing is 'overpriced' or not, you compare it to other related products and if the other products are better and significantly better at a lower price, then it's overpriced. 'Overpriced' always depends on it's relative value to other similar competing products. Just because it's out of your budget or they you're unwilling to pay a certain amount, does not mean it's overpriced in context to other similar products.

Also both are far from mutually exclusive. People, probably influenced by marketing, think there is a distinction between 'gaming' and 'non-gaming' headphones and both serve only it's 'intended' purpose, when really they are the same type of product, that being a headphone.


----------



## Takendown2

Anyone can recommend some good portable amps for my Sennheiser HD555s? Thanks!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Anyone can recommend some good portable amps for my Sennheiser HD555s? Thanks!


What's your budget buddy?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Little Dot for around 100-150
Pico headamp for 200-250

There are many more like Ibasso in which I hear is really good.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


HD201's? Puleeez.


Yeah I think so. Comparing the line up to say, beyers, or audio tech's. Even the A500's blow many sennheisers out of the water, and it only costs 80 bucks usd.

BTW Kiwi, you have to realize my post was regarding one person's scenario only and already qualified with "albeit true...", thus you have to realize we had the same opinion for majority of the cases. You don't have to talk about the relativity of overprice-ness. That just goes without saying.


----------



## Takendown2

Around $40-50 cant really afford much more


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Around $40-50 cant really afford much more


JVC-HA-RX700's are great cans for that budget that won't need an amp to sound good.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Takendown2*


Around $40-50 cant really afford much more


I'd skip on an amp then. You won't get anything good for that price.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I'd skip on an amp then. You won't get anything good for that price.


Fiio E5?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Little Dot for around 100-150
Pico headamp for 200-250

There are many more like Ibasso in which I hear is really good.

Yeah I think so. Comparing the line up to say, beyers, or audio tech's. Even the A500's blow many sennheisers out of the water, and it only costs 80 bucks usd.

BTW Kiwi, you have to realize my post was regarding one person's scenario only and already qualified with "albeit true...", thus you have to realize we had the same opinion for majority of the cases. You don't have to talk about the relativity of overprice-ness. That just goes without saying.


The little dot portable amp is pretty crappy I hear.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


JVC-HA-RX700's are great cans for that budget that won't need an amp to sound good.


RX700's require no less amping than the HD555's... And the HD555's should be fine without amping as well. Both are ~50 ohms.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


RX700's require no less amping than the HD555's... And the HD555's should be fine without amping as well. Both are ~50 ohms.


RX700's do not require an amp, but the HD555's definitely require an amp to be at their premium.


----------



## theCanadian

The same could be said for the RX700's. Maybe not quite as much, but they're both quite respectable whilst unamped.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


The same could be said for the RX700's. Maybe not quite as much, but they're both quite respectable whilst unamped.


Nah, I've used my LittleDot MKII with both, and the RX700's & RX 900's have almost no change at all. But the HD555's sound a whole level better.


----------



## theCanadian

We'll, I've always heard that they both do better while amped. But I'll let the voice of experience take the cake this time; I've never used the 555's.


----------



## hli53194

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*


Fiio E5?


The E5 actually is a great budget amp.

Count me in too


----------



## Ninjaposum

Yello I'm in, have question I'll ask in forum below.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Anything more than a Fiio E5 = a waste of money for amping the HD555.
Anything more = ya better off upgrading your headphones or the source as that'll give you more benefit for the money sound quality wise than amping the HD555.

Tbh though, the Fiio E5 is more intended for portable use. ya better off upgrading your source or the headphones than amping the HD555.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Anything more than a Fiio E5 = a waste of money for amping the HD555.
Anything more = ya better off upgrading your headphones or the source as that'll give you more benefit for the money sound quality wise than amping the HD555.

Tbh though, the Fiio E5 is more intended for portable use. ya better off upgrading your source or the headphones than amping the HD555.


A better amp now, better headphones latter? Or an average amp now(Fiio5) and a good amp+headphones later? I find my HD555s a lot more enjoyable from a good amp than straight from a soundcard. The receiver's head-out will do nicely as well.


----------



## Takendown2

Source as in Music Source? or like the sound card, right now i have it connected to my Asus Xonar, if i traded it for a Essence STX will it help?







Thanks! Repped


----------



## Beelzeboss

Sennheiser PC-350 G4ME here









($249, talk about overpriced, gotta hate Argentina







)


----------



## Raincheck

Sony MDR-V6 (personal fave), Creative EP-630 for portable use, JVC HA-FX33 Marshmallow's for throwing around.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I got a pair of Grado HF2's on loan from a friend!









Pics to come later.


----------



## OBCblackhawk

I don't see enough people here representing the beyerdynamic DT-770's, I have the 80ohm pro versions and I love them. The sealed cans do a great job of blocking outside noise almost as well at the HD280's and the plush idk what fabric it is suede? is really comfortable. The pads also seal very well around the ears. The bass is on the heavy side according to some other audiophile types, but I tried several headphones out and fell in love with the nice heavy bass on these. The mids and highs are also very clear, much better than the similar AD700's or M50's from audiotechnica I think, also tried some HD595's.

I drive these with my Asus Xonar STX which btw I absolutely love, amazing card.. I would recommend this card hands down to anyone looking to drive headphones with a computer while not spending over 800 dollars in stand alone amps.

Anyways in the end you have to remember it comes down to more personal preference when talking audiophile grade headphones and equipment. Since each device will have its own sound coloration and you must choose which suits your tastes best or music styles best.

DT-770 pro80's FTW tho!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OBCblackhawk*


I don't see enough people here representing the beyerdynamic DT-770's, I have the 80ohm pro versions and I love them. The sealed cans do a great job of blocking outside noise almost as well at the HD280's and the plush idk what fabric it is suede? is really comfortable. The pads also seal very well around the ears. The bass is on the heavy side according to some other audiophile types, but I tried several headphones out and fell in love with the nice heavy bass on these. The mids and highs are also very clear, much better than the similar AD700's or M50's from audiotechnica I think, also tried some HD595's.

I drive these with my Asus Xonar STX which btw I absolutely love, amazing card.. I would recommend this card hands down to anyone looking to drive headphones with a computer while not spending over 800 dollars in stand alone amps.

Anyways in the end you have to remember it comes down to more personal preference when talking audiophile grade headphones and equipment. Since each device will have its own sound coloration and you must choose which suits your tastes best or music styles best.

DT-770 pro80's FTW tho!










Hi Hi









I'm really lucky that my dad let me have one of his old amps. It's an Arcam Delta 90 from about 1990 but it's incredibly powerful. I've never listened to them with just a sound card but because mine are the 250 ohm version my e-mu doesn't pack near enough punch to drive them.

I recently had no money, and was selling stuff off (iPod, other headphones, pocket amp). But i couldn't sell my beyers because i love them so much <3


----------



## theCanadian

Its not suede, it looks like velvet.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OBCblackhawk* 
I don't see enough people here representing the beyerdynamic DT-770's, I have the 80ohm pro versions and I love them. The sealed cans do a great job of blocking outside noise almost as well at the HD280's and the plush idk what fabric it is suede? is really comfortable. The pads also seal very well around the ears. The bass is on the heavy side according to some other audiophile types, but I tried several headphones out and fell in love with the nice heavy bass on these. The mids and highs are also very clear, much better than the similar AD700's or M50's from audiotechnica I think, also tried some HD595's.

I drive these with my Asus Xonar STX which btw I absolutely love, amazing card.. I would recommend this card hands down to anyone looking to drive headphones with a computer while not spending over 800 dollars in stand alone amps.

Anyways in the end you have to remember it comes down to more personal preference when talking audiophile grade headphones and equipment. Since each device will have its own sound coloration and you must choose which suits your tastes best or music styles best.

DT-770 pro80's FTW tho!









The best gaming cans I ever used were a pair of DT770 Pro/80's that I recabled with cardas and installed Manufactur leather pads


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Its not suede, it looks like velvet.


I thought it was velour? But I suppose they are very simalar.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Indeed I'm also a big fan of beyers. But I've only had the pleasure of hearing the 880 250ohms version.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


I got a pair of Grado HF2's on loan from a friend!









Pics to come later.


Saw your impressions on Hfi. Very nice indeed. I hope to get one myself but for the inflated price atm a RS1 seem more valuable.


----------



## Marin

I started using my Triple.fi 10's again (I somehow missplaced them). Anyways, the silicon tips kept moving out of my ear (which really ruins the music) and I ended up losing a tip yesterday. So I switched to my Comply tips and everything sounds amazing again.


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Hi guys. I don't know if I should be asking this question here, but I guess you guys know a lot about headphones.

I found some headphones in my budget and just need to know which one is the best. 
http://www.frys.com/product/2574581?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/5578890?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/2574601?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/6085128?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

And here another set of headphones that are a little out of my budget, but I might deiced to get one of these if I can wait long enough.
http://www.frys.com/product/5851583?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/120234?s...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/2574561?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I will be using these to listen to hip-hop/rap and r&b.

If you have any other recommendation please tell me. I prefer to get them from frys or newegg.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
Hi guys. I don't know if I should be asking this question here, but I guess you guys know a lot about headphones.

I found some headphones in my budget and just need to know which one is the best.
http://www.frys.com/product/2574581?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/5578890?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/2574601?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/6085128?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

And here another set of headphones that are a little out of my budget, but I might deiced to get one of these if I can wait long enough.
http://www.frys.com/product/5851583?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/120234?s...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG
http://www.frys.com/product/2574561?...H:MAIN_RSLT_PG

I will be using these to listen to hip-hop/rap and r&b.

If you have any other recommendation please tell me. I prefer to get them from frys or newegg.

Thanks a lot for your help.

Out of all those, the MDR-V6 is the most respectable. All the lower-end MDR series headphones are atrocious. The V150 was just painful to wear. The V6 actually is used by a lot of radio stations and studios as a standard. The two gripes I have about the V6 is the use of the coiled cable and the fact that it doesn't fit my ears correctly because I have elf ears, other than that it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RallyMaster* 
Out of all those, the MDR-V6 is the most respectable. All the lower-end MDR series headphones are atrocious. The V150 was just painful to wear. The V6 actually is used by a lot of radio stations and studios as a standard. The two gripes I have about the V6 is the use of the coiled cable and the fact that it doesn't fit my ears correctly because I have elf ears, other than that it sounds pretty good.

OK so if I go for heaphones that are $50+ I will get the V6.
What about less than $30?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Just buy the JVC RX700 for a few dollars extra....


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
Just buy the JVC RX700 for a few dollars extra....

They are $30 at newegg, I might get them or the V6.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
OK so if I go for heaphones that are $50+ I will get the V6.
What about less than $30?

Finding a good headphone less than $30 is hard. I've heard the Sennheiser HD201 and the HD202 and they both were...crappy, for lack of a better word, not to mention uncomfortable. Now for $29.99 + $2.99 shipping, you can get the JVC HA-RX700. It's VERY big so it's not something you wear outside your room but it's a great headphone that's well-built. If you want something for portable use, the JVC HA-S700 from what I've read is decent. Amazon is a departure from your two stores but it's not like Amazon's a bad retailer.


----------



## Unleash The Beast

Are the MDRV6 really big? Or are they portable?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast* 
Are the MDRV6 really big? Or are they portable?

They're actually pretty portable. They fold up and come with a carrying bag. It's much smaller compared to the RX700.


----------



## Simca

ATH-AD700s from me


----------



## bloke226

What I have (off the top of my head)
Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10
Audio Technica ATH-AD700
Bose QuietComfort 2
Bose QuietComfort 3
Shure SE530
Sony MDR-V700DJ


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unleash The Beast*


OK so if I go for heaphones that are $50+ I will get the V6.
What about less than $30?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Finding a good headphone less than $30 is hard. I've heard the Sennheiser HD201 and the HD202 and they both were...crappy, for lack of a better word, not to mention uncomfortable. Now for $29.99 + $2.99 shipping, you can get the JVC HA-RX700. It's VERY big so it's not something you wear outside your room but it's a great headphone that's well-built. If you want something for portable use, the JVC HA-S700 from what I've read is decent. Amazon is a departure from your two stores but it's not like Amazon's a bad retailer.


Stay away from the low end sony's. I used to have some v250's and they were uncomfortable, and had terrible isolation. Even my hd202's were better. The hd202 have loads of bass which would be good for the genres you listen to (compared to the hd201 which I've heard have very little bass). I'd agree with RallyMaster though, if you can afford it try to get something better. The hd202 are just ok.


----------



## theCanadian

For $30? JVC RX700's. Some say they rival some $200 headphones. And these are head-fi'ers. And while I disagree, that's still saying something. Great cans.

The only thing keeping from me switching to these over the AD700's is that they can get a little bit warm after about an hour, and the soundstage is neither as wide nor as clear as the AD700's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


ATH-AD700s from me










The closed version A700 is even better.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
The closed version A700 is even better.

Most would argue otherwise. The AD700's have a better soundstage.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's the close-ness of the lack of soundstage of the A700 that makes it so good, better than the AD700.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


*It's the close-ness of the lack of soundstage* of the A700 that makes it so good, better than the AD700.



















I dont understand.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


It's the close-ness of the lack of soundstage of the A700 that makes it so good, better than the AD700.


I guess some people like it forward.

Lots of Grado lovers say: "The Grado sound isn't forward, everything else is just backwards."


----------



## Tator Tot

I can say that I personally like being enveloped in the sound. And personally, as soon as I can get another set or two of WAF-1's I'll be really happy moving back to surround sound.

Not that I miss it entirely, as the better sound quality was definitely worth it.

still, being able to sit back in a nice chair and get wrapped into the music, that's a wonderful experience.


----------



## TurboHertz

Hey, I read the guide and was still not satisfied with the selection of headphones there as none of them has boom mics on them, my question is what would be good set of closed back headphones with a boom mic on it? The reason I ask is because I was told my PC-350's are crap and I would like something better.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Hey, I read the guide and was still not satisfied with the selection of headphones there as none of them has boom mics on them, my question is what would be good set of closed back headphones with a boom mic on it? The reason I ask is because I was told my PC-350's are crap and I would like something better.

so someone told you your current headset wasn't good so you want someone else to tell you what is?









Just get the best headphones you can afford and get a desktop mic or the zalman clip on mic


----------



## computeruler

ad700s with a zalman clip on mic


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Hey, I read the guide and was still not satisfied with the selection of headphones there as none of them has boom mics on them, my question is what would be good set of closed back headphones with a boom mic on it? The reason I ask is because I was told my PC-350's are crap and I would like something better.


Basically, the good headphone makers don't put mic's on the good headphones. If you want decent ones the mic will have to be separate.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Basically, the good headphone makers don't put mic's on the good headphones. If you want decent ones the mic will have to be separate.

This. Just keep 7-8 dollars in your budget for a mic like the Zalman (good deal here) and you'll get a much better set of headphones than if you try and get one with a boom mic.


----------



## TurboHertz

Yes I am quite aware that _good_ headphones require a separate mic so I am asking what would be the best (more/less) headset with a boom mic, because I am quite skeptical of separate mics that just hang on your shirt rather than something directly in front of you.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Yes I am quite aware that _good_ headphones require a separate mic so I am asking what would be the best (more/less) headset with a boom mic, because I am quite skeptical of separate mics that just hang on your shirt rather than something directly in front of you.


I don't think any headsets are going to be noticeably better then your current one.

The zalman clips to the headphone wire. Why does it matter if people hear you just the same? If you really want to, you could mod a boom mic onto a pair of decent headphones.


----------



## TurboHertz

Alright, I suppose I could get a good pair of headphones for $200 CAD and add a Zalman strap on clip on mic, any suggestions for a good pair of solidly built, closed back headphones?


----------



## Crazy9000

I see the a700's recommended a lot for gaming. http://www.amazon.ca/ATH-A700-Audio-...0&sr=8-1-spell

I don't know if you can shop around and find a better price in CA, since i'm not familiar with Canadian sites.


----------



## computeruler

My shure 840s are great for gaming and closed. Get them on ebay.


----------



## Moltar

Im in! ATH-A700's


----------



## Hellfighter

Lemme in! Creative Fa1tality Headest


----------



## Phoriver

a700's ftw.. I use my mdr-7506's but I find they are slightly too bright.


----------



## theCanadian

You know, until this past week, I've heard almost nothing from people who have the A700's. It's always been about the AD700's. You guys coming out of the woodwork, or did someone do some major promoting?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Just went through 21 pages of posts. The list is now up-to-date.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


You know, until this past week, I've heard almost nothing from people who have the A700's. It's always been about the AD700's. You guys coming out of the woodwork, or did someone do some major promoting?


Hmm, they have always been very popular on OCN.


----------



## pez

Well I just got some Grado SR325's (they're 325's with 325i drivers). I sold the Shure SE530 and got some TripleFi 10's. Also the Super.fi 3's are gone.


----------



## telnet247

Just bought some Denon AH-D5000s, can I join?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


Just bought some Denon AH-D5000s, can I join?










Nice, what are you using them with? (Amp/DAC)


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Nice, what are you using them with? (Amp/DAC)


At the moment just my XtremeMusic







but looking into getting a Xonar STX in the short term and an external amp/DAC long term.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


At the moment just my XtremeMusic







but looking into getting a Xonar STX in the short term and an external amp/DAC long term.












At least you'll have great headphones when you do get an amp and dac


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


At least you'll have great headphones when you do get an amp and dac










Well it's not like they sound _terrible_ at the moment - but I admit I'm not hearing them at their full potential. I'm pretty interested in the DIY amps such as the Millet Max so maybe I'll skip the STX.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


Well it's not like they sound _terrible_ at the moment - but I admit I'm not hearing them at their full potential. I'm pretty interested in the DIY amps such as the Millet Max so maybe I'll skip the STX.


The MarkL Modded D5000 sound fantastic with the MiniMAX


----------



## sohil726

:sni per:



































*visit: http://gifts4points.com/home?ref=sohilpate Do easy offers, earn points, earn prizes. This website earned me 100 dollars in a month and only on my free time. This website is better than any of g4p site out there. Try it for free, if you dont like it then it is up to you to stop. But why not try since it is free. you get free ptc's and it is an automatic dollar a day just form a click!! one click can earn you a dollar a day!! WOW!
Try it now!! earn amazon,ps3,wii,xbl,walmart,ebay and much much much more! join now AnD EARNING WILL BEGIN AUTOMATICALLY!! JOIN!! PLEASE!! IT IS EASY AND THE CHATBOX MAKES IT EVEN MORE FUN!!!
http://gifts4points.com/home?ref=sohilpate

I won these prizes in days and you can too!! click on ad or my link to start!
Hurry because i will get banned for advertising this great site. join now or lose your chance!! Please try it out now and youll be satisfied. You will be mailed it or emailed the code almost instantly.*
JOIN NOW!!


----------



## Boyboyd

No one realises the full potential of their headphones until they hear them with an amp.

I'm currently enjoying some avenged sevenfold with mine


----------



## Radiopools

nvm


----------



## meticadpa

I leik headphones


----------



## Bully

For Djing it's my Sony MDRV700's and for Production work it's my Seinheiser HD 25's.

The sony's are about 5-6 years old and still one of the best i've ever used in clubs and at home, the Senn's.....well 'nuff said really


----------



## telnet247

Thought I would update with some pics


----------



## mahtareika

Very nice..... How many hours do you have on them?


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


Very nice..... How many hours do you have on them?


I only got them a few days ago, so ~12 hours or so. I've heard people mention leaving them on for a few days with white noise maybe I'll give that a try to burn them in faster...


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


I only got them a few days ago, so ~12 hours or so. I've heard people mention leaving them on for a few days with white noise maybe I'll give that a try to burn them in faster...



I've had mine for a couple years and still use them daily. I did eventually do a partial MarkL mod and had Soloz Audio make me some better cables. I wouldn't do any of that until you burn them in. Enjoy.


----------



## telnet247

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


I've had mine for a couple years and still use them daily. I did eventually do a partial MarkL mod and had Soloz Audio make me some better cables. I wouldn't do any of that until you burn them in. Enjoy.










Thanks, I am actually tempted to look into the MarkL mod at some point. But I'm a little worried about damaging my new toy! I can't even work out how to get the pads off to clean them let alone take the whole set apart


----------



## soloz2

anyone going to canjam?


----------



## pez

Always wanted to go to one :/ In Spain ATM though.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *telnet247*


Just bought some Denon AH-D5000s, can I join?










Absolutely!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bully*


For Djing it's my Sony MDRV700's and for Production work it's my Seinheiser HD 25's.

The sony's are about 5-6 years old and still one of the best i've ever used in clubs and at home, the Senn's.....well 'nuff said really










Gotcha.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


anyone going to canjam?


I would love to. I missed the one last year in LA.

I will forever hate myself for it.


----------



## theCanadian

When and where is canjam?


----------



## soloz2

Chicago, first weekend in June


----------



## Heady

I'll be there. My badge will say "Detroit" on it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heady*


I'll be there. My badge will say "Detroit" on it.


Be sure to stop by the Cavalli Audio booth and grab one of my cards and pay attention to what brand cables they'll be using


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soloz2* 
Be sure to stop by the Cavalli Audio booth and grab one of my cards and pay attention to what brand cables they'll be using









Yours? Nice, congratz, its definitely a step-up in recognition.


----------



## The Fury

Any chance I could be updated to also included my Kramer modded HA-FX34's?

Cheers,
Fury


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## awesomator

I have some Koss Portapro


----------



## qlmaX5

Got one Roccat Kave.

Good for listening to music, too, but the bass on it is absurd.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Sup are you flying over to Chitown for cam jam?


----------



## thiru

I just ordered a pair of AD700s. Also have some SE-210 for commuting.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qlmaX5* 
Got one Roccat Kave.

Good for listening to music, too, but the bass on it is absurd.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Sup are you flying over to Chitown for cam jam?


Unfortunately no because I have other plans planned at that time. How about you?


----------



## meticadpa

I just finished modding my HA-RX700...

OMG.

Amazing for the price. Very, very amazing.


----------



## bloke226

My Ultrasone PRO 750 should be waiting at my front door when I get home in an hour


----------



## TurboHertz

Okay, I've read Metis rant on the AD700's and they don't seem to appealing, not my type of headphones, which headphones would be immerse, good bass, and be relatively crisp (like my pc-350s)


----------



## theCanadian

... ^ um the AD-700 are *extremely* immersive, very crisp and have good bass, just not alot of it.

Edit: But if you're set on not getting the AD700's, then HD550's have more bass.


----------



## TurboHertz

Hmm, how good is the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro 80, looks nice, probably fits my needs, what PORTABLE amp would be nice with it?


----------



## Heady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Be sure to stop by the Cavalli Audio booth and grab one of my cards and pay attention to what brand cables they'll be using










I went to the booth and grabbed a business card and magnet!








The guy there (not Cavalli) was telling me all about your cables and said he really loved everything about them. He also told me you turned him into a cable believer. Cavalli had some really nice DIY products. I put my email address down to be notified when the kits are ready to be sold. It was a really great event.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heady*


I went to the booth and grabbed a business card and magnet!








The guy there (not Cavalli) was telling me all about your cables and said he really loved everything about them. He also told me you turned him into a cable believer. Cavalli had some really nice DIY products. I put my email address down to be notified when the kits are ready to be sold. It was a really great event.


That sounds like boilermakerfan (Brian), great guy he is. We've never met in person but frequently exchange email/chat outside of forums. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make it (and part of me is glad as Delilah, my 3 yr old Jack Russel Terrier, had a seizure and had to be rushed to the vet Friday. She hasn't left my side all weekend. She's doing fine now, but I'm glad I was able to be home all weekend with her) but I understand the balanced rig that was supposed to showcase some of my cables didn't make it. Oh well, things could always be worse... it's all about life, love and the music anyway


----------



## Chilly

Count me in, I have a pair of AKG K 81 DJ


----------



## TurboHertz

Me again, I am a single male looking for a parter with:
Powerful bass
Clean mids and highs
Nice sound staging
and a solid build.


----------



## theCanadian

What do you already have, what's your budget?


----------



## TurboHertz

PC-350, budget.... $200 plus the money I get from selling my PC-350's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I'd recommend an asian with chest.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


PC-350, budget.... $200 plus the money I get from selling my PC-350's.


These might fit the bill, but I haven't dabbled long out of my 'comfort zone' so to speak, so double check with someone. I'm quite sure they have strong bass though. You can also read the reviews, which the lengthy one I read seems to indicate this would be a good choice for you.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
These might fit the bill, but I haven't dabbled long out of my 'comfort zone' so to speak, so double check with someone. I'm quite sure they have strong bass though. You can also read the reviews, which the lengthy one I read seems to indicate this would be a good choice for you.

But are they good for games?


----------



## theCanadian

Lord. I don't know. There is always Digital Sound Processing. My Xonar D1 software allows me to switch to 'gaming mode' at the click of a button. It works quite well with both my AD700's and the RX700's, but more so with the AD700's.

If you want gaming headphones, I highly recommend the AD700's.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
Lord. I don't know. There is always Digital Sound Processing. My Xonar D1 software allows me to switch to 'gaming mode' at the click of a button. It works quite well with both my AD700's and the RX700's, but more so with the AD700's.

If you want gaming headphones, I highly recommend the AD700's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meticadpa*
The soundstage, to me, is all weird. I'm not sure what about it I dislike, but I suck at describing audio.

They're very, very tinny. Basically no low-end whatsoever.

Their midrange is decent; I found the highs to be a bit shrill.

Ehh, Maticadpa stated there everything I don't want.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Ehh, Maticadpa stated there everything I don't want.

Have you tried any audiophile class headphones before?

The AD700's are quite sibilant, yes, but otherwise I would disagree with Meti. I think the soundstage is quite good and they have good textural resolution. The bass is indeed a little lacking, but what is there is quite clean. I love them for gaming. More so than my RX700's which have much fuller bass.


----------



## thiru

I think mine are at the post office so I'll give you my point of view tonight.
From every review I've read, their soundstage is really good, maybe that's what was weird.
And you can't really play if the bass is drowning everything else out.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I think mine are at the post office so I'll give you my point of view tonight.
From every review I've read, their soundstage is really good, maybe that's what was weird.
And you can't really play if the bass is drowning everything else out.

Hmm, I guess thats what an equalizer is for If I want bass.


----------



## theCanadian

If you're disappointed with them out of the box, I'd be surprised.


----------



## thiru

Forgot the post office is closed saturday afternoons








This Monday then.


----------



## RallyMaster

Hmm...guess I never posted that I got the Meelec M6 and M9 as well as the JVC HA-FX67. Please update my entry if there's space:
JVC HA-DX3, RX700, RX900, FX66A, FX67B, Senn. HD595, UM1, PL-30, Meelec M6, M9

Also got those fat copper wires out of my M6's cable guides. God that was a PITA. So glad I dug it out with a knife. I can actually get it to fit my ears now after four months of ownership (should have done it earlier).


----------



## Chroma

I use:
Audio Technica ATH-D1000
Audio Technica ATH-A900
Audio Technica ATH-FC700
Shure E500

Please add me to the club list


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chroma* 
I use:
Audio Technica ATH-D1000
Audio Technica ATH-A900
Audio Technica ATH-FC700
Shure E500

Please add me to the club list









Nice, another FC700 user. The pressure they put on the edge of your ears takes some getting used to, but I love them as a portable set.


----------



## CurlyBrackets

Just got my SR-80's back from soloz today. They are beautiful and sound so much better than before









Anyways, pics are below with them and my receiver.



















Its good to have them back on
~{}


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CurlyBrackets* 
Just got my SR-80's back from soloz today. They are beautiful and sound so much better than before









Anyways, pics are below with them and my receiver.

Its good to have them back on
~{}

How long did you have to wait? Looks good btw


----------



## CurlyBrackets

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
How long did you have to wait? Looks good btw









A few weeks, shipping was what really killed it on the time aspect... but it all seems worth it now.

~{}


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated.


----------



## Abiosis

_I'm in... [email protected]

*Sennheiser HD650*_


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

I hope you have a decent amp to give them justice....


----------



## thiru

Finally received my AD700


----------



## Heady

My new D7000's came in today. That puts my inventory currently at:

Denon D7000 + J$ Pads
Denon D2000
Ultrasone HFI-780
Phonak Audeo PFE

The D2000's will now be my dad's; he auditioned several other headphones around the $200 range at CanJam and said he liked them the most. I'm sure the comfort adds to that since he enjoys long sessions. I won the Ultrasone's (brand new in box) at CanJam and am looking to part with them since I used them as a form of collateral to buy the D7000's. I gave the 780's a long listen at CanJam since they were at a member table. As for my IEM's, I'd only part with the PFE's for nice customs.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heady* 
My new D7000's came in today. That puts my inventory currently at:

Denon D7000 + J$ Pads
Denon D2000
Ultrasone HFI-780
Phonak Audeo PFE

The D2000's will now be my dad's; he auditioned several other headphones around the $200 range at CanJam and said he liked them the most. I'm sure the comfort adds to that since he enjoys long sessions. I won the Ultrasone's (brand new in box) at CanJam and am looking to part with them since I used them as a form of collateral to buy the D7000's. I gave the 780's a long listen at CanJam since they were at a member table. As for my IEM's, I'd only part with the PFE's for nice customs.

Do you like the 780's? I quite wanted a pair, but couldn't afford them so had to go for the 680's


----------



## Woundingchaney

hmmmm......

Can I join?

ATH-AD700


----------



## Heady

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
Do you like the 780's? I quite wanted a pair, but couldn't afford them so had to go for the 680's









They're pretty good. I'd take my D2000's over them, but I'd be satisfied either way. The 780's are much more portable, more durable, and more closed (i.e. better isolation), but have a smaller soundstage. The 780's cable is of poorer quality, and the comfort isn't close to the Denon's. I'd still recommend them. They do work well with all types of music.

Here's a good review by a critical, honest user: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archi...780-review.php


----------



## /Fail

^Have you tried the Beyer DT250 pads on them?


----------



## Heady

No, but I bet I'd like them more.


----------



## Retoric

Beyerdynamic DT770-32 Pro, use them on my mp3 player and late night on pc.
Creative Fatal1ty gamer headset w/mic, for games.


----------



## Drug

meee, own the ATH-A900Ti's


----------



## soloz2

I picked up a pair of klipsch s4 yesterday while at BB after seeing some good comments about them on hf. Listened to them unamped from my iPhone 3g last night and was underwelmed. Have them burning in now though


----------



## Boyboyd

Girlfriend bought me this at a car-boot today. Been needing one for ages.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


I picked up a pair of klipsch s4 yesterday while at BB after seeing some good comments about them on hf. Listened to them unamped from my iPhone 3g last night and was underwelmed. Have them burning in now though


I have a pair of these I use when I work out. I use them because they are fairly light, the cabling doesn't stick to my cloths when I'm actively moving around they stay firmly in my ears for an hour or more without getting uncomfortable. I wish some of my better sounding ear buds had these qualities.


----------



## rhymer2k

Hey all, i say to come to this thread for advice on headphones. I have been researching for weeks and the few headphones which have kept coming up are
Audio technica Ad700
Beyerdynamic Dt 770
Audio technica m50s
JVC rx900
cannot remember the rest...
I will be mainly using them for games, music and the occasional movie in the order 40%-40%-20% respectively. I listen to mainly hip-hop,rnb, pop, alternative and basically anything else including rock sometimes but not classical, which is why the bass which comes with the beyer's sounds kind of appealing. It is mainly for home use when i am alone so i am not too fussed about whether the headphones are open or not.
Oh and i am in the Uk and i have a budget of around 150 pounds so any other suggestions would be appreciated. I can go higher if it is absolutely necessary. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heady*


They're pretty good. I'd take my D2000's over them, but I'd be satisfied either way. The 780's are much more portable, more durable, and more closed (i.e. better isolation), but have a smaller soundstage. The 780's cable is of poorer quality, and the comfort isn't close to the Denon's. I'd still recommend them. They do work well with all types of music.

Here's a good review by a critical, honest user: http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archi...780-review.php


I can't really comment about the 780's, but I do own the PRO 750's. I'm not sure how I feel about the S-Logic or whatever Ultrasone markets. I believe it does work, it requires some positioning of the phones on your ears, kind of odd to be honest, but it's not that big of a deal compared to using IEM's (inserting, wrap around the ear, cable management







). You can give this a read if you want regarding "how to" about Ultrasone.


----------



## TurboHertz

Okay, I've finally made up my mind what I'm looking for.
Clean highs, mids and lows
Nice sound staging
Solid build quality (something built like a tank, the AD300's look a lil' flimsy)
Good for gaming
Closed back
Under $250-300

EDIT: I will be using an Auzentech X-FI Prelude.


----------



## chinesekiwi

you sure you don't want to upgrade from onboard as well?


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


you sure you don't want to upgrade from onboard as well?


I'm getting a Prelude.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
I'm getting a Prelude.


Quote:

David says:
*yes me
̿ says:
*dont be an idiot and get some sound card gimmick
*get a DAC
David says:
*DAC?
̿ says:
*a dac will titty rape the prelude a hundred times over
*uh
*you trollin?
David says:
*no
̿ says:
*| :
*Son.
David says:
*i am dissapoint
̿ says:
*bingo
David says:
*but seriously, whats a DAC?
̿ says:
*would you rage if ocn found out your name is david?
David says:
*nope
*why?
̿ says:
*oh you know...
David says:

David = TurboHertz

Yeah, get a DAC. Unless you really need a sound card for those gimmicky "EAX" effects and stuff.

The only reason I got my Titanium was for the Digital In for recording from my Linn12 > Analog to digital converter, and, thats no longer being done anymore.. so... wasted money.


----------



## TurboHertz

But I don't know what a DAC iiiiisssss.


----------



## Crazy9000

Digital analog converter.


----------



## Boyboyd

The main reason i got my E-MU was for mic in.

Also, i like to say emu a lot.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
The main reason i got my E-MU was for mic in.

Also, i like to say emu a lot.


emu


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
The main reason i got my E-MU was for mic in.

Also, i like to say emu a lot.

Which model did you get?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


Which model did you get?


It's in his sig









E-MU 0202 DAC


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


It's in his sig









E-MU 0202 DAC


In my sig, twice.

But yes, the 0202. and i'm very pleased with it.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


It's in his sig









E-MU 0202 DAC



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


In my sig, twice.

But yes, the 0202. and i'm very pleased with it.


Ah yes, sorry guys, my eyes need to get replaced. I'm asking because I had the 0404 usb and could not make it work with an ordinary (non studio/XRL) 1/8 jack mic. I tried pretty much everything I could think of.


----------



## TurboHertz

How good are the MMX 300's? They look really nice and have that boom mic I love soo much, do they rank up with audiophile grade headsets or at least with the DT 990/880/770?
Nevermind, they have a wimpy 32 ohm impedance.


----------



## Crazy9000

Impedance has nothing to do with the quality of the headphone, just the power needed to drive it. The lower the impedance the easier they are to drive.


----------



## TurboHertz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Impedance has nothing to do with the quality of the headphone, just the power needed to drive it. The lower the impedance the easier they are to drive.

So why are 600 ohm impedance headphones usually if not always better than 32 ohm headphones?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
So why are 600 ohm impedance headphones usually if not always better than 32 ohm headphones?

Higher Ohm usually gives you better volume control, since moving the dial does less. However just because a headphone has a lower ohm rating doesn't really say anything about it's sound quality. The ohm rating can help you pick out an amp though, since you want one designed to drive well at that impedance.

For example, the edition 8's are 30 ohm. While they may be overpriced due to using stupidly high quality materials, they are still very good headphones.


----------



## TurboHertz

Hmm, so I am back to the question is the MMX 300 any good compared to the AD700?


----------



## Crazy9000

My guess is that it's the 770's or something with a boom mic attached. I doubt they made a whole new headphone, but it's possible. I guess find out what headphone they are or are similar to, then someone may be able to give better advice.


----------



## chinesekiwi

it's the DT770 32ohm with a boom mic.


----------



## nitteo

Add a Bowers and Wilkins P5 for me.

The lows are pretty good, better than my HD280. However the highs sound better on the HD280. Probably because the HD280 encloses more area over the ears.

I love my HD280, but they make me SWEAT after having them on for awhile. I fly twice a week and every flight (2.5hr ) using the HD280 my ear area is sweaty.

The p5 is nice and "small" and has great sound, but pretty pricey.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nitteo* 
Add a Bowers and Wilkins P5 for me.

The lows are pretty good, better than my HD280. However the highs sound better on the HD280. Probably because the HD280 encloses more area over the ears.

I love my HD280, but they make me SWEAT after having them on for awhile. I fly twice a week and every flight (2.5hr ) using the HD280 my ear area is sweaty.

The p5 is nice and "small" and has great sound, but pretty pricey.

The hd 380's have a lot more room in the cup, which I find helps a lot. They're still completely closed, but its not right on your ear.

I wear them 5 days a week for 8 hours.


----------



## TurboHertz

Why are vacuum tubes superior?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TurboHertz*


Why are vacuum tubes superior?


They aren't superior, it's just a different sound that many people prefer. Some headphones work a lot better with tube amps, some work better with solid state.


----------



## HoldYrPistlstr8

Add Thinksound Thunders on my thing.


----------



## TurboHertz

...


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TurboHertz* 
Lil' background:
[9:18:12 PM] David Penner: I need a new headset
[9:18:14 PM] Jon: I dunno
[9:18:17 PM] Jon: your headset is fine
[9:18:23 PM] Jon: Didnt you pay like $200 for it?
[9:18:24 PM] David Penner: im becoming an audiophile
[9:18:30 PM] Jon: lol
[9:18:30 PM] David Penner: ad700's
[9:18:38 PM] Jon: I dont even think you know what that word means
[9:18:43 PM] David Penner: yes i do
[9:18:50 PM] David Penner: An audiophile, is a hobbyist who seeks high-quality audio reproduction via the use of non-mass-produced high-end audio electronics.
[9:18:53 PM] Jon: Why are vacuum tubes superior
[9:18:54 PM] Jon: ?
[9:19:01 PM] David Penner: for what?
[9:19:04 PM] Jon: LOL
[9:19:12 PM] Jon: If you were an audiophile you would know why

Who is Jon? To me it looks like you were getting trolled by a noob







.

BTW audiophile actually (literally) means someone who loves sound, but we know what you meant







. I take it to mean someone who loves music rather than the guy with the most expensive gear.

Just my







.


----------



## TurboHertz

My brother.


----------



## /Fail

Vacuum tubes aren't technically superior.

To be EXTREMELY general, solid state amps are more neutral and analytical, while tubes are warmer and more "euphonic".

Tubes are generally more expensive.

It all comes down to personal tastes.


----------



## Tribulex

Can i join ur club? I have these headphones i got for like 6 bucks online that say DIGITAL on the sides and also "Hi-Fi Sound HD-300M". It has a nice boom mic with a squishy black sponge on it that smells like cinnamon, so my headphones are named Cinnamon!


----------



## newt111

sorry...I don't think those qualify


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*











sorry...I don't think those qualify


Why, what's the criteria?


----------



## TurboHertz

Oh, can you add me and my PC-350s?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*











sorry...I don't think those qualify


We have to let him in. He's given his headphones a name.

Also, see sig


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Why, what's the criteria?


I guess they could go into the gaming headset section. I just now noticed the new layout. Nice!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tribulex*


Can i join ur club? I have these headphones i got for like 6 bucks online that say DIGITAL on the sides and also "Hi-Fi Sound HD-300M". It has a nice boom mic with a squishy black sponge on it that smells like cinnamon, so my headphones are named Cinnamon!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


We have to let him in. He's given his headphones a name.

Also, see sig










Hm, idk those sound too interesting to let him in without a pic







.


----------



## coltsrock

Coltsrock 's Audio Technica ATH-M50s are here tomorrow


----------



## .Sup

So how are Grado headphones? I always wanted to hear a pair but I keep on reading about annoying brightness levels and issues regarding comfort. Can anyone compare them with other cans?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
So how are Grado headphones? I always wanted to hear a pair but I keep on reading about annoying brightness levels and issues regarding comfort. *Can anyone compare them with other cans?*

You don't compare Grado's to other headphones. Grado's are Grado's.

I don't say that from any lofty position, I will likely never own a pair of Grado's. But Grado's sound like Grado's. Fair 'nuff?

Basically a good set of cans for Rock'n'Roll and related stuff.


----------



## soloz2

the higher end grados are much more balanced IMO.


----------



## mcmosher

i have the sr225i and fricken love them. they are a bit uncomfortable yeah, but excellent sound quality.


----------



## TurboHertz

Any recommendations for an amp under $150? Portable please.


----------



## mcmosher

portable, and -- not battery powered?


----------



## TurboHertz

Like, no AA ****.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


the higher end grados are much more balanced IMO.


Having borrowed my friend's HF2 for a week, it's still pretty mid-oriented / bass light. Fantastic treble, perfect in that regard.


----------



## MintMouse

Here's what I got today:


















And what I already have:


----------



## bloke226

^looks very nice







How do you like the cable job?

I just got a used pair of Grado SR60. Bought them off of Pez here







They are my first pair of Grado's, and they are fun to use.


----------



## MintMouse

The cable is very well done. Impressed with it. Wish I had a listen before to see any improvement, but they are really fantastic headphones. Have done the 'Kees-mod' too, which has taken away a little harshness in the treble, for whatever reason.

One reservation I had was that the bass would be overwhelming - with many people on head-fi saying so - I find that totally not the case. So either these have been burned in well by the previous owner or the cable has brought about that improvement.
A fantastic alternative to my HD600s, when I want a change, though, I'd probably still say the HD600s are my go-to phones.

I'm still a Grado-Virgin. I'd like to hear a set, but when I read reviews I am only left thinking that I will prefer something else at the same price. Still, I'll give them a go one day.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MintMouse* 
I am only left thinking that I will prefer something else at the same price. Still, I'll give them a go one day.

There really is no way to guess, I thought I was going to love them, sadly I can't wear a pair (other than HF2) for more than a few minutes before I have to take them off.


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloke226*


^looks very nice







How do you like the cable job?

I just got a used pair of Grado SR60. Bought them off of Pez here







They are my first pair of Grado's, and they are fun to use.


How do you find your SE530s vs the TF10s?

I had the TF10's but I returned them as the right channel kept losing sound. But I really liked them, that cable's pretty wretched for something so expensive.

I've got the E-Q7s now. I think I preferred the TF10s, but these are now growing on me - still thinking about trading them for something more fun sounding - like the (recabled) TF10s. Or making the next step up to the SM3s. IDK.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


The cable is very well done. Impressed with it. Wish I had a listen before to see any improvement, but they are really fantastic headphones. Have done the 'Kees-mod' too, which has taken away a little harshness in the treble, for whatever reason.

One reservation I had was that the bass would be overwhelming - with many people on head-fi saying so - I find that totally not the case. So either these have been burned in well by the previous owner or the cable has brought about that improvement.
A fantastic alternative to my HD600s, when I want a change, though, I'd probably still say the HD600s are my go-to phones.

I'm still a Grado-Virgin. I'd like to hear a set, but when I read reviews I am only left thinking that I will prefer something else at the same price. Still, I'll give them a go one day.


HD600 was just too weak for me. Some violin or string instruments would not shine, while some songs the treble would too so high that I would clinch my ears.

The grado RS1 are nothing like. The sound is forward and strong. Piano, guitar, violin sound great with plenty of power. I was so happy when I heard piano sound for the first time with it. Yet I've never had problem with treble being too harsh. I prefer it much much more than the 600, other than the comfort issue, or lack of it.

Oh and the bass on the RS1 is just perfect. So controlled.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


HD600 was just too weak for me. Some violin or string instruments would not shine, while some songs the treble would too so high that I would clinch my ears.

The grado RS1 are nothing like. The sound is forward and strong. Piano, guitar, violin sound great with plenty of power. I was so happy when I heard piano sound for the first time with it. Yet I've never had problem with treble being too harsh. I prefer it much much more than the 600, other than the comfort issue, or lack of it.

Oh and the bass on the RS1 is just perfect. So controlled.


I've never seen anyone else state that the treble on the HD600 is harsh, are you sure its not due to the source? I find it the opposite way around, I think most Grado's (excluding HF2) have a harsh treble and I think the HD600's treble is silky smooth.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MintMouse* 
How do you find your SE530s vs the TF10s?

I had the TF10's but I returned them as the right channel kept losing sound. But I really liked them, that cable's pretty wretched for something so expensive.

I've got the E-Q7s now. I think I preferred the TF10s, but these are now growing on me - still thinking about trading them for something more fun sounding - like the (recabled) TF10s. Or making the next step up to the SM3s. IDK.

Umm The SE530 were not something I liked. I found them a little more bass strong compared to the TF10. I found the TF10 to be more balanced I guess (even though they're not imo) compared to the SE530. I would have to try them out again to remind myself why I don't like them for more details, currently my dad uses them (yes after cleaning







). I do remember I didn't really like the Shure sound signature, if that's the way to put it. The songs felt more colored compared to the TF10's.

What I did like about the SE530 was the seal and the cable. The build quality was a lot better than the TF10. The seal was a lot better than the TF10, and I'm sure you can find a lot of other people complaining about the not so great seal on the TF10. I hear you on the cable that comes with the TF10, I haven't yet replaced it yet after three years. Another note about the build quality on the TF10, I had to super glue the left canal back to the "base" of the bud since it came out and also the drivers was going to come out too lol, but the sound quality didn't diminish after fixing it though, just a disappointment.

Seems like a lot of negatives lol, but overall I find the TF10 to be a "fun" IEM since it's not accurate like the PRO 750 which I love as well. I do enjoy my TF10 when I need ultra portable sound and isolation, but I am looking at another pair of IEMs or custom mold later this year for the TF10, so it goes to show I still like them after 3+ years







Also I don't regret getting the SE530, they are a good IEM, but not something for me personally, guess its a hit or miss with IEM compared to on the ear or over the ear imo.

Another note, pick up some Grados







you'd be surprised on the sound-to-price quality. The SR60 I got the other day are pretty fun to use, would get them if you need something light and inexpensive to use; I feel like I have to baby my other headsets due to the amount I spent on them







lol...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
Another note, pick up some Grados







you'd be surprised on the sound-to-price quality.

That doesn't apply so much in the UK, Grado's are really expensive here compared to the US.

The 225i are $200 in the USA but Â£215 ($322) in the UK


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
That doesn't apply so much in the UK, Grado's are really expensive here compared to the US.

The 225i are $200 in the USA but Â£215 ($322) in the UK

Wow! That's a real downer. Wouldn't say it's with it then lol.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

speaking of iems, the senn ie8's pared with the t51 and t3 is pretty danm good. I'll have to try it with the hifiman re0s later


----------



## .Sup

Do IE8 need an amp? Is there any difference?


----------



## new001

I'd like to sign up! I have a pair of Skullcandy Sk Pro's (Emerald/White).










I love 'em, and they've inspired me to start changing my music collection to Apple Lossless format.

PS- Am I automatically added to the SkullCandy corner, or do I have to ask?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
HD600 was just too weak for me. Some violin or string instruments would not shine, while some songs the treble would too so high that I would clinch my ears.

The grado RS1 are nothing like. The sound is forward and strong. Piano, guitar, violin sound great with plenty of power. I was so happy when I heard piano sound for the first time with it. Yet I've never had problem with treble being too harsh. I prefer it much much more than the 600, other than the comfort issue, or lack of it.

Oh and the bass on the RS1 is just perfect. So controlled.

Sounds to me like the problem is upstream with your system not the HD600. Those are not characteristic of the HD600 at all.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
That doesn't apply so much in the UK, Grado's are really expensive here compared to the US.

The 225i are $200 in the USA but Â£215 ($322) in the UK

LMK if you need me to ship a pair for you.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *new001*


I'd like to sign up! I have a pair of Skullcandy Sk Pro's (Emerald/White).

I love 'em, and they've inspired me to start changing my music collection to Apple Lossless format.

PS- Am I automatically added to the SkullCandy corner, or do I have to ask?


You're in the candy corner. I wonder. What other headphones have you owned?


----------



## new001

I have also owned some SkullCandy GI's. A few months ago, kids on my swim team all started getting headphones (the majority of them have Sony's), and I became jealous. I wanted to get some myself, but at the time, I was really only concerned with the headphone appeal. I got the GI's in White Elephant color, but I soon realized that I wanted to be an audiophile, because the difference was astounding. I sold them to my brother, but still wanting to keep the appeal of showy headphones, I went for the SK Pro's. They're excellent (according to my limited experience), and they look pimp. I wish they had used less plastic in the design, but that's my only issue.

When I get to college, I'll probably pick up some Shurre's or Beats by Dre (which I've heard are excellent quality, but being made with Monster Cable, I assume they're ridiculously overpriced). However, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Thanks!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *new001*


I have also owned some SkullCandy GI's. A few months ago, kids on my swim team all started getting headphones (the majority of them have Sony's), and I became jealous. I wanted to get some myself, but at the time, I was really only concerned with the headphone appeal. I got the GI's in White Elephant color, but I soon realized that I wanted to be an audiophile, because the difference was astounding. I sold them to my brother, but still wanting to keep the appeal of showy headphones, I went for the SK Pro's. They're excellent (according to my limited experience), and they look pimp. I wish they had used less plastic in the design, but that's my only issue.

When I get to college, I'll probably pick up some Shurre's or Beats by Dre (which I've heard are excellent quality, but being made with Monster Cable, I assume they're ridiculously overpriced). However, we'll cross that bridge when we come to it. Thanks!


Interesting that you would chase highly hyped headphones. Any particular reason? While I can't attest to any of the headphones that you mentioned, I will say that my experience with my old roommate's SkullCandy "DJ" headphones was enough to scare me off the brand for a very long time.


----------



## new001

Well, I guess I've just had "hyped" headphones on my mind, because I haven't had the inspiration to do research yet. For the rig I just ordered, I looked at parts for about a year. When I got my DSLR, I spent a month comparing different models. The headphones were an impulse buy, and I only had my friends' recommendations to go off of. When I do get new headphones, though, I'll be sure to post here and let you guys help me find the best pair, whether they bey Grado's or AD-700's or iPod earbuds (I kid, of course).


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


HD600 was just too weak for me. Some violin or string instruments would not shine, while some songs the treble would too so high that I would clinch my ears.

The grado RS1 are nothing like. The sound is forward and strong. Piano, guitar, violin sound great with plenty of power. I was so happy when I heard piano sound for the first time with it. Yet I've never had problem with treble being too harsh. I prefer it much much more than the 600, other than the comfort issue, or lack of it.

Oh and the bass on the RS1 is just perfect. So controlled.


That doesn't sound right. The treble should not stand out or be shrill. 
I find them to be great all rounders and the best phones for general listening out of all that I've heard/owned, including the HD650, DT880, SRH840, K701, D2000. Maybe the sound signature just suits me perfectly, but listening with them really is a joy







.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *new001* 
Well, I guess I've just had "hyped" headphones on my mind, because I haven't had the inspiration to do research yet. For the rig I just ordered, I looked at parts for about a year. When I got my DSLR, I spent a month comparing different models. The headphones were an impulse buy, and I only had my friends' recommendations to go off of. When I do get new headphones, though, I'll be sure to post here and let you guys help me find the best pair, whether they bey Grado's or AD-700's or iPod earbuds (I kid, of course).

As I'll likely be absent for that event, I offer my two cents now.

The Sennheiser HD-280 Pro.

I think it has the prefect blend of sound quality, look and portability that I suspect you're probably looking for in a full sized headphone.

AD700's are a no go for portability.

They fit loosely (but oh so comfortably)
They are delicate
They are of 'open ear design'
Pretty much the opposite of what you're looking for if you want to take your headphones anywhere but your chair.


----------



## new001

Okay, I have written that down. Thanks for your help, Canadian!


----------



## theCanadian

Happy to opine.


----------



## ntuason

The newest addition to my collection.


----------



## MintMouse

Had a listen yet?


----------



## wyant50

Grado sr325i


----------



## Benny99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 

The grado RS1 are nothing like. The sound is forward and strong.

Oh and the bass on the RS1 is just perfect. So controlled.

All that is correct i own The Alessandro MS-Pro which is the equivilant of the RS-1 .

However Alessandro are Grado just a tad more neutral.


----------



## Swiftes

Add me please, Modded JVC HA-RX700's and my Sennheiser HD201's for backup


----------



## SinX7

add me









Audio-Technica AD700


----------



## xpurpleblob

Skullcandy Paul Frank Multi-Colored Hesh


----------



## Azone42

Add me, please.







Plantronics Gamecom 377. Bit snug, but my KPD has gone up since I've gotten these.


----------



## reedo

in with these beauty's
AKG K701

and if my bid wins, a set of ATH-ESW9s too


----------



## Zudeo

Add me please. Sennheiser HD-555's. Slowly working on getting Beyerdynamic's DT-880/600Ohm. Any clue at how well that'll work on a Auzentech Forte 7.1?


----------



## theCanadian




----------



## SZayat

amature audiophile here
Shure SRH440


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


AKG K701


Please tell me you have a headphone amp


----------



## Sgtbash

Add me pl0x

Sony MDR XB-500


----------



## reedo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Please tell me you have a headphone amp










Saving for a mini max as we speak, currently using the Asus Xonar Essence STXs built in amp


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reedo*


Saving for a mini max as we speak, currently using the Asus Xonar Essence STXs built in amp










I quite liked the K701 on my MiniMAX, sounded a hell of a lot better than some of the solid state amps I heard them with. The K701 transfer into a completely different headphone when given enough juice.


----------



## Beric

Add me.

Audio Technica ATH-AD700's, Head Direct RE0's, Grado SR60's (need recabling).


----------



## richardrubiks

Alright so I maybe new to OCN but I am not new to the Audio market.

WOW you people got some awesome headphones

I like my headphones although not meant for gaming but great for music and the laptop gamer hehe.

I roll with the Dr. Dre Beats Studio AROUND THE EAR of course.

Please Add









man I walked into Best Buy, said I want those [after I hunted a clerk down with the keys]
went to registrar and gave him all these BB giftcards
I had to pay less then 5 bucks out of pocket for the tax, 
I got the change out of my car cup holder too


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

:/

Good to see marketing works.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardrubiks*


Alright so I maybe new to OCN but I am not new to the Audio market.

WOW you people got some awesome headphones

I like my headphones although not meant for gaming but great for music and the laptop gamer hehe.

I roll with the Dr. Dre Beats Studio AROUND THE EAR of course.

Please Add









man I walked into Best Buy, said I want those [after I hunted a clerk down with the keys]
went to registrar and gave him all these BB giftcards
I had to pay less then 5 bucks out of pocket for the tax, 
I got the change out of my car cup holder too










are you the one that made the cube sub in your pick?


----------



## darknight670

Add Me :

Beyerdynamic DT880 250Ohm


----------



## richardrubiks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bobfig*


are you the one that made the cube sub in your pick?


No I did not but i am doing a similiar thing, I was going to do a practice build on taking apart a cheap sub that I have and make an enclosure like the cube one

Then later on if I like the result of my abilities then I will make a better one using a large cone

image source: http://zedomax.com/blog/2007/12/30/r...-cube-speaker/

chinesekiwi I look at this way, I paid 5 bucks out of pocket for them. Not to bad I think
They are better then anything else i could find and sennheiser did not have a pair that I both approved of quality and looks at the time


----------



## bobfig

i was just wondering because i followed that build while ago.


----------



## RyanRacer48

I'm rocking the Sennheiser PC-350s


----------



## BabyBalla

oohh add me!

Gaming headphones

PC350


----------



## akrEAGLE

Add me too, I have the sennheiser PXC 350 Noise canceling headphones. NOT to be confused with the PC-350's.

I'm thinking about getting a pair of AKG k701/k702 for my audio editing and sticking with the sennheiser's and their noise canceling ability for the road/plane. Anyone have any experience with the AKG's? Its really hard to find them in a store to try.


----------



## superhead91

Can I be added? Just got my JVC HA-RX900s today!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akrEAGLE*


Add me too, I have the sennheiser PXC 350 Noise canceling headphones. NOT to be confused with the PC-350's.

I'm thinking about getting a pair of AKG k701/k702 for my audio editing and sticking with the sennheiser's and their noise canceling ability for the road/plane. Anyone have any experience with the AKG's? Its really hard to find them in a store to try.


I've used AKG monitor headphones in my multimedia class in highschool. They were old and beat to hell, but they did their job beautifully. I forget which one's specifically, but they were a K series, very similar to the K240's.


----------



## Zudeo

Can i be added? I've had Sennheiser HD-555's since Dec '06. and just bought Creative SoundBlaster Arena headphones this year...and regretting it. lol.


----------



## groundzero9

Just found this and thought I'd share http://wimp.com/freakyillusion/
The part with scissors is especially good.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated the list.

Big congrats to coltsrock on promoting out of the Skull Candy Corner.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I've used AKG monitor headphones in my multimedia class in highschool. They were old and beat to hell, but they did their job beautifully. I forget which one's specifically, but they were a K series, very similar to the K240's.


I remember now. K141's.


----------



## admflameberg

I dont have Ultrasones HFI-780 I sold them a week ago, I now have a AKG 702.


----------



## Iceman0803

Count me in!

I have:
Klipsch Image S2's
Sennheiser HD 205's
Sennheiser HD 555's (foam mod)


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admflameberg*


I dont have Ultrasones HFI-780 I sold them a week ago, I now have a AKG 702.


Woah on getting a headphone that's really near the polar opposite of the HFI-780's....

tbh, also I'd optical out to your receiver and use the headphone out of your receiver over the X-fi's headphone out.


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Woah on getting a headphone that's really near the polar opposite of the HFI-780's....

tbh, also I'd optical out to your receiver and use the headphone out of your receiver over the X-fi's headphone out.


It's not a normal X-Fi card, it has a more robust op-amp/caps etc and built in 1/4" headphone out. It's more akin to an X-fi version of the Xonar Essence series than the standard X-Fi line. I don't think there would be an improvement switching to a receiver output, especially using the optical out.

Lots of love for the K702s, they can be a bit hard to drive properly, but are still my favorite pair for general music listening.


----------



## gdawg33

put me in the spread sheet NOW!!!!1!!11!!!!

HD515's


----------



## WTHbot

HD 201's here, these have been so good I'm going to buy the HD 555's very soon.


----------



## Fany

I love my Audio Technica M50S!


----------



## killablade

I've got a Logitech Premium Headset, Speedlink Medusa 5.1 headset and a Logitech G35 headset.


----------



## Capt-Kirk

Surround Sound 5.1 Zalman 6 speaker over the ear Headphones Plugged into a Creative Fatality Gamer card


----------



## flipd

I'm in.

audio-technica ATH-AD700
Sennheiser HD201


----------



## Jaxlb

I'll join

Sennheiser HD 201 & 215


----------



## Boyboyd

I need some good in-ear phones to use with my phone. Preferably under Â£50 and with interchangable caps so they fit in my ears properly. Any suggestions? Or even suggestions of brands?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I need some good in-ear phones to use with my phone. Preferably under Â£50 and with interchangable caps so they fit in my ears properly. Any suggestions? Or even suggestions of brands?


Cheapo option would be the JVC FX-66 Marshmallows. Changeable tips, but more on the cheap side.


----------



## Boyboyd

They're a tenner on Amazon, might be worth a shot.

Honestly, the most important thing is that they stay in my ears. I had some sony ones that kept falling out but sounded great.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I need some good in-ear phones to use with my phone. Preferably under Â£50 and with interchangable caps so they fit in my ears properly. Any suggestions? Or even suggestions of brands?


ViSang R02 for 25 Quid shipped:

http://cgi.ebay.com/visang-R02-VS-R0...#ht_3352wt_907

Even has a shipping time estimator.


----------



## Scotteq

Sennheiser HD 650s
HT Omega Claro+


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


They're a tenner on Amazon, might be worth a shot.

Honestly, the most important thing is that they stay in my ears. I had some sony ones that kept falling out but sounded great.


Any IEM like the marshmallows will stay in, since they insert into your ear like an earplug. They also usually offer better sound quality. There's only a few decent models of earbuds, most are just cheap-o things for people who don't know better.


----------



## Boyboyd

I ordered the marshmellow 66s this afternoon, they were posted today so they'll probably end up being delivered saturday. Have to see how they go. I've got 7 days to return them if we don't get along.


----------



## admflameberg

I think Fallen Angle faded into oblivion. He havent updated the list since Dec last year.


----------



## Iceman0803

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I ordered the marshmellow 66s this afternoon, they were posted today so they'll probably end up being delivered saturday. Have to see how they go. I've got 7 days to return them if we don't get along.


Dangit! I was just going to recommend the Klipsch Image S2 earbuds too! Great for $50 US. They have good bass frequency response (not overblown and not flat either) and they don't sound "tinny" to me at all. They fit very snug yet comfortably in the ear and they come with small, medium (pre installed), and large sized tips. Great midrange buds IMO.

Note: I realize you're in the UK. Newegg link is just for informational purposes.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *admflameberg*


I think Fallen Angle faded into oblivion. He havent updated the list since Dec last year.


It happens with most clubs. Just updating a member list with no real benefit at all gets kind of boring.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *admflameberg* 
I think Fallen Angle faded into oblivion. He havent updated the list since Dec last year.

HurpDurp uses Google-Docs, doesn't have to edit the post.

EDIT: He updated like a month ago I think.
Hurd-drup2: It was 3 weeks ago or 2 pages. How ever you want to look at it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman0803*


Dangit! I was just going to recommend the Klipsch Image S2 earbuds too! Great for $50 US. They have good bass frequency response (not overblown and not flat either) and they don't sound "tinny" to me at all. They fit very snug yet comfortably in the ear and they come with small, medium (pre installed), and large sized tips. Great midrange buds IMO.

Note: I realize you're in the UK. Newegg link is just for informational purposes.










I found them on amazon for Â£35 delivered. If i don't like the JVCs i'll get those instead.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


HurpDurp uses Google-Docs, doesn't have to edit the post.

EDIT: He updated like a month ago I think.
Hurd-drup2: It was 3 weeks ago or 2 pages. How ever you want to look at it.


^This and tends to keep up pretty well imo from the time I've started to subscribe


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
^This and tends to keep up pretty well imo from the time I've started to subscribe









Same.

There's no point in updating instantly in a club like this because it moves at a slow pace. 2 pages ago was the last update, and we've had easily a page worth of discussion material so far. Which means there might be 10 posts of updates right now. In 3 weeks.


----------



## Aznboy1993

I'd like to join!

Sony MDR-V6 with Beyerdynamic Velour Padded Earcushions


----------



## H-man

I bought a pair of HD201's
Am I in?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993* 
I'd like to join!

Sony MDR-V6 with Beyerdynamic Velour Padded Earcushions










Beyerdynamic velour is the best


----------



## pewpewlazer

How did I miss this one? Add me! I have a pair of AKG K701s, though I rarely use them. Mostly speakers now. Though I did finally hook up my modded Zhaolu DAC and Pioneer A35R amp with the ol' cans again tonight... Forgot what real audio sounded like.


----------



## drjoey1500

Got some klipsch custom 3 about a week ago. Trying to decide if I like them enough to keep them. They're pretty bassy







, but awesome other than that.

*edit* Please add them to the list.


----------



## Aznboy1993

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
Beyerdynamic velour is the best









Couldn't agree with you more! They're so comfortable and isolate really well


----------



## Zhany

Id like to join I have HD280 Pro headphones


----------



## mahtareika

I picked up a pair of Grado 325is headphones..... They're amazing!!! I'm going to have to put up my Denon D5000's for a bit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


I picked up a pair of Grado 325is headphones..... They're amazing!!! I'm going to have to put up my Denon D5000's for a bit.


Talk about jumping from one end of the spectrum to the other







.


----------



## mahtareika

I think I started at the wrong end.


----------



## WTHbot

Some JVC RX700's coming in the mail. Got them used for $25 shipped. ;D


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Some JVC RX700's coming in the mail. Got them used for $25 shipped. ;D










nice deal


----------



## Jarmel

HD800s

RS-1s


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


HD800s

RS-1s


Oh really?
What else do you have in your rig?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*









nice deal


I know it was great.

I almost got AD700's for $45 shipped, wish I had I would have bought both.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Oh really?
What else do you have in your rig?


Eddie Current Balancing Act
GNSC modified Wadia 27
Cryoparts Sonicweld Diverter
PS Audio Power Regenerator


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


Eddie Current Balancing Act
GNSC modified Wadia 27
Cryoparts Sonicweld Diverter
PS Audio Power Regenerator


Pretty nice, lots of money. . . .What do you have like 8k in audio equipment?


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Pretty nice, lots of money. . . .What do you have like 8k in audio equipment?


No closer to 16k. Roughly 2500 in wires if not more, amp was 4k, tubes were 300, dac was 5600, power supply was around 1500, diverter was 1k, headphones were 1400(excluding grados).


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


No closer to 16k. Roughly 2500 in wires if not more, amp was 4k, tubes were 300, dac was 5600, power supply was around 1500, diverter was 1k, headphones were 1400(excluding grados).


Prices must have changed, what kind of cables are you using if it's that much?


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Prices must have changed, what kind of cables are you using if it's that much?


Balanced headphone cables were $700, power cable for DAC was $500,RCA interconnect from Diverter to Wadia was $500, $200 for balanced interconnects,and $200 for USB cable(I already know about digital signals however the cable design is pretty awesome so I went ahead anyway). So actually less than my estimate(excluding the Black Dragon recabling I got for my Grados).

Also amusingly enough, the prices on most all my equipment except for the HD800s is probably worth MORE. My DAC was the last Wadia 27 GNSC could modify due to lack of Black Gate capacitors, the Balancing Act went up in price from the first run and not to mention I have the 307A version which costs more if Craig even still offers it, the price of the Diverter went up, and the tubes get more expensive as time goes by.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


Balanced headphone cables were $700, power cable for DAC was $500,RCA interconnect from Diverter to Wadia was $500, $200 for balanced interconnects,and $200 for USB cable(I already know about digital signals however the cable design is pretty awesome so I went ahead anyway). So actually less than my estimate(excluding the Black Dragon recabling I got for my Grados).


I was told that if I liked the Grado sound that I should go straight for RS-1's. I think I should build my rig before I do anything like that.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I was told that if I liked the Grado sound that I should go straight for RS-1's. I think I should build my rig before I do anything like that.


The good thing about the RS-1s is that you don't need a great amplifier for it to sound great unlike the Sennheisers which demand quality from the entire rig(sigh). Unfortunately I've had bad experiences with the Grado company as they take literally forever to fix the smallest things(three months to reattach the right ear piece as the glue wore out, which promptly fell off less than half a year later).


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


The good thing about the RS-1s is that you don't need a great amplifier for it to sound great unlike the Sennheisers which demand quality from the entire rig(sigh). Unfortunately I've had bad experiences with the Grado company as they take literally forever to fix the smallest things(three months to reattach the right ear piece as the glue wore out, which promptly fell off less than half a year later).


That's a little crazy, but it's worth it I guess. My rig is a little Non-existant, currently looking to start a DIY Amp for myself. Just a little confused and the information on this stuff is scattered everywhere or its way outdated.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


That's a little crazy, but it's worth it I guess. My rig is a little Non-existant, currently looking to start a DIY Amp for myself. Just a little confused and the information on this stuff is scattered everywhere or its way outdated.


Best source for headphone info is without a doubt the Hi-Fi forums. Most of the research I developed and did the past year was on those forums.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


Best source for headphone info is without a doubt the Hi-Fi forums. Most of the research I developed and did the past year was on those forums.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/


Yeah I'm a member, and I've started a few threads but the responses have come slow or not at all.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Yeah I'm a member, and I've started a few threads but the responses have come slow or not at all.


Weird, they're not as fast as this forum but they still somewhat fast in regards to responses. The DiY subforum I know is less popular but there should be tons of info atleast on the RS-1s though you might have to dig a little.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jarmel*


Weird, they're not as fast as this forum but they still somewhat fast in regards to responses. The DiY subforum I know is less popular but there should be tons of info atleast on the RS-1s though you might have to dig a little.


I'm gonna go for the RS-1's so quick I just want a little portable amp before I get up in the Ohms, thinking of going for an AKG Acoustics K240 next and I'd like to have a portable amp before I get them.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


I'm gonna go for the RS-1's so quick I just want a little portable amp before I get up in the Ohms, thinking of going for an AKG Acoustics K240 next and I'd like to have a portable amp before I get them.


In regards to portable amps, I really would recommend the RSA ones although I haven't had much experience with the Picos. The P-51 Mustang is phenomenal.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarmel* 
In regards to portable amps, I really would recommend the RSA ones although I haven't had much experience with the Picos. The P-51 Mustang is phenomenal.

I was thinking more like a Mini Cubed.


----------



## Jarmel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
I was thinking more like a Mini Cubed.

Amusingly enough that was my first portable amp. I honestly couldn't tell much of a difference and was wondering half the time if I was forcing myself to notice the difference.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarmel* 
Amusingly enough that was my first portable amp. I honestly couldn't tell much of a difference and was wondering half the time if I was forcing myself to notice the difference.

Haha you wouldn't still have it would you?


----------



## Jarmel

I don't know where it is to be quite honest, I stopped keeping track of it as
soon as I got the Mustang. Sorry.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jarmel* 
I don't know where it is to be quite honest, I stopped keeping track of it as
soon as I got the Mustang. Sorry.

If you ever stumble upon it then please shoot me a pm I'd be interested in it.


----------



## Jarmel

Will do but it's somewhat unlikely I'll find it as it's been awhile since I've even seen it laying around.


----------



## WTHbot

I may just go with an ibasso or something used off Head-fi, those guys always seem to have really nice deals. Used or not this stuff usually runs for YEARS. I mean you see people selling K240 Sextetts which have been around for 24 35 years.


----------



## blur510

Can I join? I have a Denon d2000 and a grado HF2


----------



## WTHbot

So my RX700's are still shipping to me and I just got the offer to pick up HD555's for $30 shipped, I took it, they are also on their way to me. I am swimming in new headphones and when they get here I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Crazy9000

Who was selling the 555 for $30 shipped? That's pretty low, are the grills dented or something? Still worth it IMO







.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Who was selling the 555 for $30 shipped? That's pretty low, are the grills dented or something? Still worth it IMO







.

Even if they were beat up cosmetically, as long as they're internally fine that's one hell of a deal.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Who was selling the 555 for $30 shipped? That's pretty low, are the grills dented or something? Still worth it IMO







.

Yes one side is

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Even if they were beat up cosmetically, as long as they're internally fine that's one hell of a deal.

It's get a few cracks but for $30 I gotta get it. . .


----------



## H-man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 

It's get a few cracks but for $30 I gotta get it. . .

If you don't, pass the deal on to me.


----------



## shaddix

Add me







my equip:
Sennheiser HD595
Sennheiser IE8
Fischer Audio Silver Bullets
Tianyun Zero 2008 model audio-dg HDAM DAC + LT1364 opamps (trying to sell)
NuForce Icon uDAC-2

Had some 650s but sold em ; ; Thinking about selling my 595s too, I can't find any contacts that don't irritate my eyes so I'm stuck with glasses for now hence me moving towards IEMs recently.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I dipped my ie8s in water accidentally during the hiking trip few days ago.. Rofl


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm aware this is a Headphone thread, but I figured I'd ask anyway...

I have an old Audigy 2 ZS card that I barely used in my older build and didn't put it into my newer one, how would that card compare to newer ones?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
I'm aware this is a Headphone thread, but I figured I'd ask anyway...

I have an old Audigy 2 ZS card that I barely used in my older build and didn't put it into my newer one, how would that card compare to newer ones?

Even though somewhat dated the Audigy series still has quality performance. It primarily depends on what you are expecting out of your sound. I would test use the card and base my opinions off of personal experience rather than going out and buying a newer higher end card. If you are wanting to upgrade there are, of course, options available.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney* 
Even though somewhat dated the Audigy series still has quality performance. It primarily depends on what you are expecting out of your sound. I would test use the card and base my opinions off of personal experience rather than going out and buying a newer higher end card. If you are wanting to upgrade there are, of course, options available.


Well the card works, I've used it with some older Turtle Beach 5.1 headphones, TB HPA2's and Razer Barracuda's. The sound was good, but once my TB 5.1's broke I got the Razer's and 3 months down the line the damn bracket broke and finally the HPA2's developed a speaker cracking noise.

I went to a Creative Fatal1ty USB headset which I ended up never replacing. The headsets were babied and never mistreated, I just had bad luck with them and my Fatal1ty headset is rock solid with 0 issues in over a year. I'm also not sure what would compliment the 2 ZS card at this point.


----------



## Crazy9000

So you're looking for some headphones that aren't overkill for the Audigy 2?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
So you're looking for some headphones that aren't overkill for the Audigy 2?

Or that would utilize the most of the card.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
So you're looking for some headphones that aren't overkill for the Audigy 2?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Or that would utilize the most of the card.

I don't think you have to worry about this. Buy the headphones you want, you can always upgrade the source later to get the most out of them.

I've been using my M50's out of onboard for a long time and they sound amazing. I've even heard of ppl running stax off of onboard







. So I don't think you need to worry about any of that. Of course a better source will make them sound better, but the card you have is fine.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm more than open to any suggestions for headphones you guys have. Would like something for gaming and listening to music late at night.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I'm more than open to any suggestions for headphones you guys have. Would like something for gaming and listening to music late at night.

Thanks for the help.


if you play loud or there's some one else sleeping close by you may want some closed headphones. depending how much you wanna spend you could get the JVC rx700 or 900 and mod them. from what people are saying they are pretty good. my personal experience i have some ATH-A700 and i love them. they have some good bass, not to overwhelming, and isolate you quite well. then there's always the fall back on to the AD700 or the HD555/595's if you want open.


----------



## theCanadian

JVC RX-700 and RX-900 have been equivocated and compared with some very nice headphones. My personal experience with the RX-700 has been a very good one.

As far as the Audigy card goes, I would say it's a good card to keep around. I wouldn't go as far as to say it's gonna be a neutral card, but they do tend to sound good. I had an Audigy 4, and I liked it, to a degree.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm single, so no one is sleeping next to me lol. Budget isn't really an issue since I won't be purchasing anything right away. I'd just want to see my possible options.


----------



## Caz

AD700s FTW!


----------



## Woundingchaney

For the sub 100 usd range the definitive choices seem to be between the rx900 or the ad700s.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney* 
For the sub 100 usd range the definitive choices seem to be between the rx900 or the ad700s.

Their are plenty of good headphones under $50.

Sony
Koss
Maxel
Nady
JVC
Senhieser
Shure

They akll have Sub $50 range headphone that are close nough if not better in some areas then the RX700/900.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Their are plenty of good headphones under $50.

Sony
Koss
Maxel
Nady
JVC
Senhieser
Shure

They akll have Sub $50 range headphone that are close nough if not better in some areas then the RX700/900.

Im not doubting that, but given user experience and typical educated opinions the rx900 and ad700 headphones are widely viewed as the preferred headphones in the 100 usd and under price range.


----------



## AdvanSuper

What if I was looking to spend more than $100?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney* 
Im not doubting that, but given user experience and typical educated opinions the rx900 and ad700 headphones are widely viewed as the preferred headphones in the 100 usd and under price range.

Sorta, all those companies have good headphones that are good at one thing.

Sony's V6 and 7506 are the industry standard for monitoring headphones. They are used by more studios then any other headphones. The sound reproduction on them is so clear and prestine that they have virtually 0 colouration.

The RX series has nice bass and decent mids but the Highs don't Extend nearly as much as I'd like.The sound is full and rich but like I said the Highs are lacking or they are shrill to the point that it hurts.

AD700's have great soundstage and lack bass, both of which help with gaming. Need I say more?

Sennhieser HD201's, they are $16-$20 but I dare you to find better cheap headphones. There frequincy response isn't as low as say my RX700's but they are much more balanced. The color isn't as nice for music but spoken word I prefer them. they are my Podcast headphones.

Maxel DHP II's known as the budget portables, with good isolation small stature and a nice high end oriented Frequency response they will be my next purchase. $30 shipped off of amazon.

These are just the ones I've used, and a few I own. Like I said they all have their applications.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
What if I was looking to spend more than $100?

Really depends on what your looking for as far as sound signatures go. Also an idea of their use so what Percentage of gaming to what percentage of music.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
What if I was looking to spend more than $100?

Like WTHbot said, it really depends on what you're looking for. If you haven't already been there check out http://www.head-fi.org for a good headphone forum. There are people who know about headphones on here, but that forum is dedicated to headphones so it's worth looking there too.

Some advice though, beware of hyped up headphones. I'm not saying don't buy them, just be aware that people exaggerate sometimes, especially about sound.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
Really depends on what your looking for as far as sound signatures go. Also an idea of their use so what Percentage of gaming to what percentage of music.

Right now the % is more towards gaming, the music % only comes into play late at night when I want to listen to some thing. I'd like it to be at least 50/50 though something that can be enjoyed either way.


----------



## sequencius

Are the JVC HARX700 the best headphones for under $50? Aren't they the ones that can be modded?
If not, which should I get?


----------



## un-nefer

Not sure if I qualify to join this group, but I have oldish 555's that my Wife now uses, and I currently use Roccat Kave 5.1's on my sig rig that took over duties from my old Medusa NX 5.1's.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Are the JVC HARX700 the best headphones for under $50? Aren't they the ones that can be modded?
If not, which should I get?

I'd say Maxell DHP II's are the best for under $50.
 Maxell DHP II


----------



## yashau

Right now I got the Beyer DT880 (600Ohm version) as my main and ATH-M50 as my secondary/LAN headphone coupled with the Zalman clip-on mic. I use my Xonar STX for my amp


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Are the JVC HARX700 the best headphones for under $50? Aren't they the ones that can be modded?
If not, which should I get?

The RX-700 (and RX-900) are good choices to mod with and sound great right out of the box.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...-ha-rx700-mods
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...orget-about-it

These mods apply to both models.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Just picked up some JVC rx900 for cheap.


----------



## darksilent

I'm using Steelseries Siberia for gaming and Klipsch image S2 for music


----------



## sequencius

Just bought the

  JVC HARX700 which will accompany me on my walks to school =D

My first step toward become somewhat of an audiophile


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Sennheiser PC-151 here.


----------



## PCSarge

oooh ooh add me xD i have skullcandy G.I(music), Bang&olufsen form 2(ipod), and creative fatality gaming headset(gaming obviously)


----------



## xEzekialx

What headphones would be good for me? I listen to alot of bass required songs. Like Happy Hardcore and techno. Price range 200


----------



## sequencius

Hey guys, can't seem to find a lot on the JVC HA-S800. They look pretty cool, anyone know anything about them?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xEzekialx*


What headphones would be good for me? I listen to alot of bass required songs. Like Happy Hardcore and techno. Price range 200


Well?

How are you going to use it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xEzekialx* 
What headphones would be good for me? I listen to alot of bass required songs. Like Happy Hardcore and techno. Price range 200

 Amazon.com: Beyer Dynamic DT 770 Premium 32 OHM Headphones: Electronics


----------



## wierdo124

How are Sennheiser HD201s?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
How are Sennheiser HD201s?

Paraphrase but

_"If you asked the average person on the street, the HD201's are the best thing they've ever heard, but most audiophiles won't touch them."

_In other words, they're good, but not _that_ good. Still excellent value though.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm no audiophile, just looking for some decent bass. Compared to the SkullCrushers how are they? Cause i would like to pwn some skullcandy fanboys


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I'm no audiophile, just looking for some decent bass. Compared to the SkullCrushers how are they? Cause i would like to pwn some skullcandy fanboys










Good, but the bass from JVC-RX700 or RX900's would be better.

Both are in the $30-60 Range


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Just go Audio technica A700/900s, you'll pwn every one


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


Good, but the bass from JVC-RX700 or RX900's would be better.

Both are in the $30-60 Range


Okay, so now its JVC RX700 vs Sennheiser HD201.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Just go Audio technica A700/900s, you'll pwn every one


Too spendy.


----------



## Tator Tot

RX-700's are solid. And would definitely be my choice.

I've owned both; the HD202's are light and great sound quality for when they were out, but if your'e going full sized cans (and don't want the HD202's portability) then the RX-700's are the clear winner.


----------



## chinesekiwi

for home use, definitely the RX700. For portability = different issue and ya better off with in-ear canalphones.


----------



## thiru

HD201 are not very comfortable and the bass is light. HD202 has so much bass you'll get sick of hearing bass in every friggin genre.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


for home use, definitely the RX700. For portability = different issue and ya better off with in-ear canalphones.


I go running with my RX700's

and I look badass.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


I go running with my RX700's

and I look badass.


They don't fall off?

That must be an interesting sight...I bet you get some strange looks from ppl







.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
HD201 are not very comfortable and the bass is light. HD202 has so much bass you'll get sick of hearing bass in every friggin genre.

I sleep in my 201's, they are so much more comfortabl;e then my modded RX700's which ways so much it gives me neck strain.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
I sleep in my 201's, they are so much more comfortabl;e then my modded RX700's which ways so much it gives me neck strain.

I can't wear the 201 for more than an hour or so because my ears are cramped by the headphones. I haven't tried the RX700 however.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thiru* 
I can't wear the 201 for more than an hour or so because my ears are cramped by the headphones. I haven't tried the RX700 however.

I don't even feel the 201's, I can wear them for like 10 hours straight. . .

Rx700's clamp, and they clamp hard. Not to mention they are as big as a space shuttle.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WTHbot* 
modded RX700's which ways so much it gives me neck strain.

everyone else says they're light?

btw WTHbot you seem to have a big collection; have you ever posted pics of your collection?


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
everyone else says they're light?

btw WTHbot you seem to have a big collection; have you ever posted pics of your collection?

You mean a whole two headphones?

No I've gotten the pleasure to use a great deal of them in the lastfew months I've just not had a wallet to puchase the ones I want.

I'm trying to get together a good colour composition for different styles. I for one understand that its not all about how much you spend it's what you get. Most headphones aren't better in order of least expensive to most expensive they are just different shades of colors.

Oh and the RX700 and the 900's are heavy alot heavier then I thought they'd be. My RX700 got heavier when I modded it too.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


They don't fall off?

That must be an interesting sight...I bet you get some strange looks from ppl







.


----------



## sequencius

Check this out:


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Check this out:










I want... In more ways than one...

Go figure I decide to put my Audigy 2 ZS in and I'm having driver issues... I know the card works it's been sitting in the same spot for only 2 months so it's not broken. There was always a bunch of hoops to jump through for the win 7 drivers even though they are on their site they don't work... Not sure if it's worth it again...


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
I want... In more ways than one...

Go figure I decide to put my Audigy 2 ZS in and I'm having driver issues... I know the card works it's been sitting in the same spot for only 2 months so it's not broken. There was always a bunch of hoops to jump through for the win 7 drivers even though they are on their site they don't work... Not sure if it's worth it again...

Have you tried the Daniel_K Drivers?
http://forums.creative.com/t5/Sound-...010/m-p/554398


----------



## jazznaz

Bought a pair of AKG K450's the other day and I have to say I'm surprised at what I've been missing out on!


----------



## metro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
Check this out:










Too bad she can't tell her right from left.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metro* 
Too bad she can't tell her right from left.









lol i didn't even notice that...


----------



## squarebox

Which is better AD700 or RX900 or RX700?


----------



## sequencius

lol what do you guys think about these: http://discover.sonystyle.com/piiq/i...q.com#/product


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squarebox* 
Which is better AD700 or RX900 or RX700?

depends on what you want out of it. How do you plan to use the headphones?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
lol what do you guys think about these: http://discover.sonystyle.com/piiq/i...q.com#/product

*facepalm*


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
*facepalm*

lolll I know


----------



## squarebox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
depends on what you want out of it. How do you plan to use the headphones?

60% gaming
20% music
20% movies


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squarebox*


60% gaming
20% music
20% movies


Looks like you are going to want the AD700s. If you are overly interested in bass then I would get the rx900s, but outside of this the ad700s are the superior headphone (soundstage, highs, mids, clarity, etc).


----------



## mobius9

Chiming in here, either had or had to retire these due to hard use

Sony:
MDR-v6, MDR-v600, MDR-v700DJ

Etymotic:
ER-6, ER-6i, ER-6i (w/ v-moda headset cable)

Grado:
SR-80

Bose:
Triport

Anybody know of any good cushion upgrades for the Grados? I left them at my friends house in the ghetto and a mouse chewed a bunch of the foam...


----------



## sequencius

omg..

they're massive.


----------



## .Sup

i kindly ask to put HD800 on my list


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
i kindly ask to put HD800 on my list



















Did you buy them new or used?


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 









Did you buy them new or used?

I bought them used for 800+30 paypal fee from a head-fier who I then realized lives only 100km away from me


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
I bought them used for 800+30 paypal fee from a head-fier who I then realized lives only 100km away from me









I take it thats â‚¬800?

They're on my wish list but I don't think I'll be able to justify the cost for a good few years


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Okay, if that's not a deal, I don't know what is. Not to mention upgrading the source might be the precursor for hd800s. Sup got the ref5, that's almost a grand in USD.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Okay, if that's not a deal, I don't know what is. Not to mention upgrading the source might be the precursor for hd800s. Sup got the ref5, that's almost a grand in USD.

well it was also a grand in euros with shipping and customs. Yes 800â‚¬ which is still a good deal. I was about to buy the HE5-LEs but then saw this deal and went for it.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tator Tot* 
Have you tried the Daniel_K Drivers?
http://forums.creative.com/t5/Sound-...010/m-p/554398

I've tried them, but still nothing I'll have to use driversweeper again when I get back home. The problem is now windows installs the drivers it wants to once I boot up and login after removing the drivers.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
well it was also a grand in euros with shipping and customs. Yes 800â‚¬ which is still a good deal. I was about to buy the HE5-LEs but then saw this deal and went for it.

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
Pics or it didn't happen









He's already posted pics


----------



## srsdude

logitech g930 ftw


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *srsdude* 
logitech g930 ftw

lol wow...


----------



## admflameberg

The best deal I ever got was AKG 702s for $235 off ebay, when there 350+ esle where.That was the biggest deal for me next to some Ultrasone HFI-780s I used to have that I got for $161.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
He's already posted pics









Where?


----------



## Aura

Apparently here.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_ph...7624885072995/


----------



## Wingzero

Next headphones i'm thinking of Denon AH-D7000 OCN.

http://denon.co.uk/uk/Product/Pages/...e-ad2ef4f68392


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Next headphones i'm thinking of Denon AH-D7000 OCN.

http://denon.co.uk/uk/Product/Pages/...e-ad2ef4f68392


I still can't imagine myself buying any headphones over $500...$300 is probably as high as I'd go.


----------



## pioneerisloud

May I be added finally?

Pioneer SE-M290's running off a Pioneer Receiver.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


May I be added finally?

Pioneer SE-M290's running off a Pioneer Receiver.


are those good?
they're only ~$40 yes?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


are those good?
they're only ~$40 yes?


I'm finding out right now







. Doing a big review on them currently. So far, I'm relatively pleased. Other than I found out that I suffer hearing loss in my left ear, lol.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Next headphones i'm thinking of Denon AH-D7000 OCN.

http://denon.co.uk/uk/Product/Pages/...e-ad2ef4f68392


Those are some unbelievable headphones. I had a chance to try a pair at AL&M (Audio Light & Music), a local retailer here. The guy recorded a pin dropped on a cymbal and you could hear it hit. What are you going to be using them for?


----------



## Heady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wingzero*


Next headphones i'm thinking of Denon AH-D7000 OCN.

http://denon.co.uk/uk/Product/Pages/...e-ad2ef4f68392


Do it!! Join the owner's club


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I'm finding out right now







. Doing a big review on them currently. So far, I'm relatively pleased. Other than I found out that I suffer hearing loss in my left ear, lol.


lol looking forward to it.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


Those are some unbelievable headphones. I had a chance to try a pair at AL&M (Audio Light & Music), a local retailer here. The guy recorded a pin dropped on a cymbal and you could hear it hit. What are you going to be using them for?


It's not definite im just looking to treat myself you know.

And probably just hardcore audio at home possibly a bit of mixing although mostly listening to a mix of house, fidget and techno type music.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wingzero* 
It's not definite im just looking to treat myself you know.

And probably just hardcore audio at home possibly a bit of mixing although mostly listening to a mix of house, fidget and techno type music.

Just understand that the difference isn't huge compared to the much cheaper d2000. The higher the prices you go up to in audio, the more you have to pay per improvement, on an exponential scale.

Considering for the price you could grab a pair of D2000's and get a nice DAC and/or add an amp to your setup, jumping straight for the d7000 may not give you the best sound for your money.

That being said, I own both the d2000 and d7000 and don't regret jumping on them when I saw them on sale. Just think of if that's how you want to spend your money first.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I got
Tritton Technologies AX180
and
panasonic RP-HS43-K


----------



## sequencius

What are the best lightweight headphones for around $50?

Walkin around with these RX700s is getting really annoying...it's not exaclty the most comfortable piece of neckwear..

Are these any good? or is there something for $100 that I should just save up for?
Just looking for something a little better than the JV HA RX700 but lighter...much lighter..but I wouldn't like to lose any bass.

 Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD428 Closed Circumaural Hi-Fi Headphone: Electronics

 Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD515 Dynamic Stereo Sound Audiophile 500 Series Headphones: Electronics


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
What are the best lightweight headphones for around $50?

Walkin around with these RX700s is getting really annoying...it's not exaclty the most comfortable piece of neckwear..

Are these any good? or is there something for $100 that I should just save up for?
Just looking for something a little better than the JV HA RX700 but lighter...much lighter..but I wouldn't like to lose any bass.

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD428 Closed Circumaural Hi-Fi Headphone: Electronics

Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD515 Dynamic Stereo Sound Audiophile 500 Series Headphones: Electronics

I'd suggest you look for some portable headphones (ones that are designed to be portable) or some IEM's. Its just too convenient to be able to stuff my IEM's in my backpack for the whole semester and not even notice a difference in size or weight. I don't use them every day so it's not worth carrying around bigger headphones (even though the m50's are somewhat portable).

I couldn't tell you what the best portable headphones are, but I think the AT ES7 are popular and they go for about 50 used IIRC. Also creative aurvana live.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
I'd suggest you look for some portable headphones (ones that are designed to be portable) or some IEM's. Its just too convenient to be able to stuff my IEM's in my backpack for the whole semester and not even notice a difference in size or weight. I don't use them every day so it's not worth carrying around bigger headphones (even though the m50's are somewhat portable).

I couldn't tell you what the best portable headphones are, but I think the AT ES7 are popular and they go for about 50 used IIRC. Also creative aurvana live.

Damn, I really don't like IEMs; they make me feel nauseous when used for too long. Plus I don't even notice the difference, I could probably get by with skull candy if I was going for noise canceling earbuds.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Just understand that the difference isn't huge compared to the much cheaper d2000. The higher the prices you go up to in audio, the more you have to pay per improvement, on an exponential scale.

Considering for the price you could grab a pair of D2000's and get a nice DAC and/or add an amp to your setup, jumping straight for the d7000 may not give you the best sound for your money.

That being said, I own both the d2000 and d7000 and don't regret jumping on them when I saw them on sale. Just think of if that's how you want to spend your money first.


So with the Â£700 i could spend on these what would you reccomend would be the best way to spend the money in order to improve my listening expeirence ?


----------



## -=DGA=-Three

Throw me into this club.
I think I am the first one here with the Sennheiser PC 360.
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser...-gaming_504122
I am coming 
from the Medusa 5.1 headset. Now I understand, a good pair of stereo headphones/headsets has a much better sound stage then the 5.1 style.
Plus it sounds better with everything else, music movies, etc.

Now I want to save up for the Sennheiser HD 650.
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser...ile-headphones


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=DGA=-Three*


Now I want to save up for the Sennheiser HD 650.
http://www.sennheiser.com/sennheiser...ile-headphones


you will need a decent source / soundcard and amplification for it.


----------



## ACharmingQuark

Requesting entry with:

Sennheiser PC350

Excellent headphone comparable to the electrostatic STAX that I had back in the day. With an advantage that it has an industrial-strength cord that withstands the abuse a sloppy guy like me dishes out to anything with reach.

ACQ


----------



## -=DGA=-Three

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
you will need a decent source / soundcard and amplification for it.

Cool Cool
I just got the ASUS Xonar Essence STX so I should be good.
Thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132010


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=DGA=-Three* 
Cool Cool
I just got the ASUS Xonar Essence STX so I should be good.
Thanks

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16829132010

Not what many people would consider a decent source or amp, not enough for 650's that is.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I'd like to add a set to my name, Just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD280 Pro's and I have to say for a closed set of non-amplified headphones to walk around with on the bus and what not, I'm VERY impressed.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WTHbot*


Not what many people would consider a decent source or amp, not enough for 650's that is.


I completely disagree. You don't need to spend as much on the source as you do on the headphones in order to enjoy them. That sound card should work perfectly fine.

Might want to look at an amp though, the higher end Sennheisers usually really like having one.


----------



## Boyboyd

For some reason the amp (or whatever it is) in my Nexus one sounds better and is much louder than the amp on my E-MU 0202. Listening with DT 770s.


----------



## itsme9003

New guy here, repping dt770/600, ath-ad700, MS1, and the ones in my avatar, the Tesla T1







. Oh, and HD60s (HA, j/k...)


----------



## theCanadian

So I just got my AD700's back after not having them for like 5 months. I prefer my RX700's now... Unless I'm listening to some 'easy listening' type stuff. Then the sound stage and clear highs are worth the loss of low end.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theCanadian* 
So I just got my AD700's back after not having them for like 5 months. I prefer my RX700's now... Unless I'm listening to some 'easy listening' type stuff. Then the sound stage and clear highs are worth the loss of low end.

is your rx700 modded?
if so, with which mods?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

hey guys..id like to get some decent ear-buds for my iPhone while im bike riding......i don't want to spend a ton as again they are just for biking........any ideas?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


hey guys..id like to get some decent ear-buds for my iPhone while im bike riding......i don't want to spend a ton as again they are just for biking........any ideas?


Earbuds or in-ears? If you don't want in-ears you should look into yuin earbuds. I've read they're some of the few decent earbuds. I'm just guessing you don't want something that isolates too much while biking. I'd end up losing my balance and getting hit by a car at the same time







.

I think sennheiser makes some decent ones, there are even some designed for exercise, so they are somewhat sweat proof although I don't know that they sound the best.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
is your rx700 modded?
if so, with which mods?

They're not modded. I have some spare time over fall break. You think I should do one?


----------



## Aura

Delayed edit request Fallen, no more SE530, please add another HD600 back to my name. Thanks bro.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


HD600


You've gone full circle









What are you driving them with?


----------



## .Sup

HD600 is a fantastic piece of equipment. I keep going back to it, so balanced and musical.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

NO no no no no non oo noo noo


----------



## sequencius

Socks =]
They feel good.
No cardboard tubing I just tucked the extra cloth under the inside. Works well when you get the proper length.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Hmm... gave me an idea to try that with my grados thanx


----------



## Xapoc

How does the "sock mod" affect sound?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xapoc*


How does the "sock mod" affect sound?


Well you would imagine they would add more bass but it seems like i've lost loudness.. maybe because they don't suck onto my head as tightly anymore as when the leather was encapsulating my ears- so a little bit more sound leakage.

But it is more comfortable..much more comfortable, and warm.


----------



## Xapoc

I'll have to try that this weekend, then.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xapoc*


How does the "sock mod" affect sound?


It doesn't, it only affects smell


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's called aromatherapy


----------



## admflameberg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
It doesn't, it only affects smell









Atleast it stop people from using your stuff and breaking it. Tho you might not beable to stand the smell of your old old gym socks.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sequencius*


*Well you would imagine they would add more bass* but it seems like i've lost loudness.. maybe because they don't suck onto my head as tightly anymore as when the leather was encapsulating my ears- so a little bit more sound leakage.

But it is more comfortable..much more comfortable, and warm.


Why would I be thinking this?


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


Why would I be thinking this?


lol not YOU specifically

idk cus you know how those earbuds like ipod sometimes come with those foam coverings? well that usually adds more bass...or so it seems.


----------



## WTHbot

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sequencius* 
lol not YOU specifically

idk cus you know how those earbuds like ipod sometimes come with those foam coverings? well that usually adds more bass...or so it seems.

Actually bass benefits from actual leather which creates a seal around your ear. This is essential for efficient bass delivery ESPECIALLY on the lower end of the spectrum.


----------



## sequencius

Patagonia high quality socks baby.



Did the inside differently this time... it could be better.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

So I have now upgraded my headsets.

My last post I added a set of Sennheiser HD280 Pro for my on the go set and just general music listening at home.

And now I just upgraded to a set of Sennheiser PC360's and I have to say, I'm very impressed as well with these.

I also have a set of Sennheiser PC161's that my girlfriend uses, yes, she is a gamer









You know, I've never been let down by Sennheiser, so who ever edits the list thing, can they update me please?


----------



## X3NIA

Thinking of buying some Beyerdynamic dt770's after I recover the costs of this HDTV... My AD700s are starting to get worn and I want to upgrade a bit.

Coming out of my Onkyo receiver would I need an amp?

Anyone have any input on these?

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm guessing the list isn't being updated anymore? I posted a week ago...and my name still isn't on the list







.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skillzero*


Thinking of buying some Beyerdynamic dt770's after I recover the costs of this HDTV... My AD700s are starting to get worn and I want to upgrade a bit.

Coming out of my Onkyo receiver would I need an amp?

Anyone have any input on these?

Anyone have any suggestions?


I can't recommend anything else, because they're the only set of decent headphones i've ever owned. But they were worth every penny to me. Even if they broke today i'd just buy exactly the same pair tomorrow.

What receiver do you have? If you get the 80 ohm versions you should be ok though.

Oh yeah, they're so incredibly comfortable as well.


----------



## Heady

Add "JH Audio JH|5 Pro" to my list! Will get pics when I have the time.


----------



## X3NIA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boyboyd* 
I can't recommend anything else, because they're the only set of decent headphones i've ever owned. But they were worth every penny to me. Even if they broke today i'd just buy exactly the same pair tomorrow.

What receiver do you have? If you get the 80 ohm versions you should be ok though.

Oh yeah, they're so incredibly comfortable as well.

Receiver is TX-SR601, I'd be using the headphone out on the front just like I do now.

I love my AD700s but between the pads being all squished down (Which I know is replaceable, but its a small problem among other things), the creaky plastic from just being used, the stiff cable, and the worn plastic I think its time for an upgrade!


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Skillzero*


Receiver is TX-SR601, I'd be using the headphone out on the front just like I do now.

I love my AD700s but between the pads being all squished down (Which I know is replaceable, but its a small problem among other things), the creaky plastic from just being used, the stiff cable, and the worn plastic I think its time for an upgrade!


It depends on which version you're getting, but I believe all of them like amping. If you haven't looked into it already, I highly recommend looking at the higher impedance ones. I've read they have much better mids and highs than the 80 ohm ones. They also need to be amped I believe.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


It depends on which version you're getting, but I believe all of them like amping. If you haven't looked into it already, I highly recommend looking at the higher impedance ones. I've read they have much better mids and highs than the 80 ohm ones. They also need to be amped I believe.


You'd be supprised. They're almost good enough to listen to using my Nexus One. I mean, obviously it's nowhere near the quality of a good amp. But they're not _very_ hard to drive.


----------



## boondoks

Just ordered a pair of AD700s + Xonar DX. Quite excited given that I've been using Sennheiser PC150s + on board sound for a while now


----------



## Jackolantern

Yesterday I purchased:
AKG K701s
Meier Audio Corda Concerto

So my current setup is foorbar w/ flac -> Asus Essence STX -> Concerto -> k701s


----------



## boondoks

Well I have AD700s coming in the mail, but I got my new sound card today and just couldn't wait to try it out. Went out with the intent of picking up SHR440s to demo in the mean time, and possibly keep for music (AD700s for gaming, or maybe return if 440s worked well in games). Long story short, 440s were sold out so I just picked up a pair of SHR840s instead.

Been listening non-stop for about 6 hours now with my new Xonar DX, and I am extremely pleased so far. The bass is almost exactly where I like it, and I'm really enjoying the sound on these. They actually work great for gaming too, especially in an immersion sense. Directional sound obviously isn't perfect, but it's more than good enough to game casually (competitive CS days are long done).

I have about a week before my AD700s show up, but I'm honestly considering keeping these 840s and sending the AD700s back. I'll give them a try for sure, and maybe they'll blow my socks off, but I doubt they will be as well balanced as the 840s.

Anyway, back to the music.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boondoks*


I have about a week before my AD700s show up, but I'm honestly considering keeping these 840s and sending the AD700s back. I'll give them a try for sure, and maybe they'll blow my socks off, but I doubt they will be as well balanced as the 840s.

Anyway, back to the music.


IMHO ... the 840's are one of the best "bang for the buck" closed cans you can buy; they do lean towards the more "accurate" side of things, and some person's don't like that, but I love them as compliment to my much different sounding Grado GS1000's (open can's by the way and highly colored when compared to the Shures ... but colored in a very nice way, mind you).

Enjoy the cans dude.


----------



## blur510

Can I be added? I have Denon AH-D2000/Grado HF-2 #55/Sennheiser HD555 
Source is my PC>Dacmagic>Purity Audio Kicas>D2000/HD555
Source is my PC>Dacmagic>>MAD Ear+>Grado HF-2

thanks


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


Delayed edit request Fallen, no more SE530, please add another HD600 back to my name. Thanks bro.


No worries, bud.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


I'm guessing the list isn't being updated anymore? I posted a week ago...and my name still isn't on the list







.


Sorry. I've been really tied up with school. Finally got the list up to date starting from early August.


----------



## Murderous Moppet

Can I join with my lowly HD-555's?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Murderous Moppet*


Can I join with my lowly HD-555's?


Of course.


----------



## sequencius

I have Shure SRH440's now


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

You forgot to add my pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's


----------



## YannieBoy

Got a Pair of Astro A40s with stock black tags and the 2010 Mixer.


----------



## EgoProxy

I've got:

-Sennheiser HD555's with the upgrade mod
-UE 700
-UE TF10's [sent to null audio over in singapore for a 6speaker and remold]
-Logitech G35 for gaming

I'm doing research for a sub $150 portable amp for my TF10s. Any ideas?


----------



## FearSC549

I has Audio-Technica AD300


----------



## Namrac

I miss my old headphone setup so much.







I've just got my Yuin PK3s nowadays, along with my speakers, which are okay, but nothing special. I really miss that feeling of complete relaxation and awe at what I was hearing whenever I'd listen to my rig.

As soon as I have disposable income again, I'm getting back into the headphone game. Getting a new pair of HD580s first thing.


----------



## Aura

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tUDJ* 
You've gone full circle









What are you driving them with?

Nakamichi AV-7 integrated. Will probably get a dedicated headphone amp sometime after I graduate. Headamp's upcoming Gilmore X2 w/ async DAC is probably going to be the pick.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
HD600 is a fantastic piece of equipment. I keep going back to it, so balanced and musical.

Yes it is. Could never forget how well it fits my tastes.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Namrac* 
As soon as I have disposable income again, I'm getting back into the headphone game. Getting a new pair of HD580s first thing.

Some habits are hard to break.









I need another headphone added to my name - Macassar Ebony Thunderpants. Built by Smeggy from Head-Fi and Head-Case.


----------



## Chilly

I'm in, again!







This time, I have the Sennheiser HD 228, and I still have my K81DJ


----------



## sequencius

The Shure SRH440's aren't as great as I hoped them to be...
Having some terrible comfort issues. It feels like it's clamping on the top of my head, or just not enough cushion. And I get headaches now after 2+ hours of listening. They also tend to slide off if I bend over or something. Also the bungee/spiral cord is getting really annoying, they have a straight cord replacement at Amazon but it's $20! Why didn't it come stock...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The clamping issue can always be solved. However the ear press can't if that becomes a problem.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666* 
You forgot to add my pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro's









Oops. Sorry about that.









Headband on my HD580 has a hairline fracture. I've been reading about users on head-fi converting their 580s to 650s. Sounds pretty interesting. Already purchased the HD650 headband (titanium finish is gorgeous), gonna do the element swam next month.


----------



## ph4tandy

How do you join? ._.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph4tandy*


How do you join? ._.


Just post what headphones you have.


----------



## ph4tandy

Desktop: DT990/600
Portable: UE700


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Gotcha.


----------



## sequencius

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


The clamping issue can always be solved. However the ear press can't if that becomes a problem.


Is there some mass produced headband pad or something I can buy for the common headphones? Or is this a DIY thing I need to figure out myself?


----------



## ph4tandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Gotcha.


Sweet thanks


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph4tandy*


Desktop: DT990/600
Portable: UE700


no amp for the DT990/600?


----------



## ph4tandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


no amp for the DT990/600?


I got a Schiit Valhalla pushing my cans


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Kiwi should become the official Beyerdynamic advocate.


----------



## airplaneman

Sup guys,

Would it be worth it for me to grab some Audio Technica ATH-M50's to replace my Denon 1001's? I use them for primarily music, and I listen to rock and rap mostly. I do travel with them quite a bit, so I like the fact that the M50's fold, but I can't bring myself to drop $200 on a new set of headphones if I won't really see much improvement in audio quality. I'll be driving the headphones with my cell phone (yeah, yeah, I know) and my computer.


----------



## .Sup

M-50 sell for 100$, at least they did on ebay not long ago.


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.Sup* 
M-50 sell for 100$, at least they did on ebay not long ago.

Yeah, but every single time I buy something on ebay I get a customs charge of at least $50, so I'd rather buy locally. Even if I did get them on ebay for ~$120 (incl. shipping), I don't want to waste my money.

So again, are the M50's much better than the 1001's?

From someone who has owned them, how durable are they? They look pretty beefy, so I can't imagine they'd break easily, but I want to be sure.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Kiwi should become the official Beyerdynamic advocate.

cuz I firmly believe that the beyerdynamic DTXXX 600ohm series offer the best bang for buck in the price range having listened to all the favourites, all properly amped and sourced minus Ultrasone in the price range e.g. AKG K701, Sennheiser HD600, HD650, beyerdynamic DT880 '03 250ohm, DT 880 '05 250ohm, DT880 600ohm, DT990 '05 250ohm, DT 990 600 ohm, DT770 '05 250ohm, DT770 600 ohm....


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Yeah, but every single time I buy something on ebay I get a customs charge of at least $50, so I'd rather buy locally. Even if I did get them on ebay for ~$120 (incl. shipping), I don't want to waste my money.

So again, are the M50's much better than the 1001's?

From someone who has owned them, how durable are they? They look pretty beefy, so I can't imagine they'd break easily, but I want to be sure.


I haven't broken any headphones, not even HD555 which a lot of people reported they break and I use them daily. Take care of your equipment and it won't break. M-50s doesn't seem would brake easily unless you toss them out of a moving car on a highway.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *airplaneman* 
Yeah, but every single time I buy something on ebay I get a customs charge of at least $50, so I'd rather buy locally. Even if I did get them on ebay for ~$120 (incl. shipping), I don't want to waste my money.

So again, are the M50's much better than the 1001's?

From someone who has owned them, how durable are they? They look pretty beefy, so I can't imagine they'd break easily, but I want to be sure.

Canadian customs laws for mail and parcel: anything manufactured in NA including mexico, only tax as duty. Anything manufactured elsewhere will include tariff and tax. Anything declared as a gift will be negated of any customs if value is under 65 cdn. Anything declared as a gift over the value of 65 will be charge the duty minus the duty of that 65cdn. For travelers if you're traveling and bringing things back in, if you're out of the country for more than 2 days you have a 700 cdn limit.

Don't ever pay for packages over ebay if you just tell the shipper how to declare it. Many retailers like Amazon.com and newegg.ca will ask you to pay couple of cents or dollars as customs that will negate a much higher customs fee going cross boarder as well.


----------



## ph4tandy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


cuz I firmly believe that the beyerdynamic DTXXX 600ohm series offer the best bang for buck in the price range having listened to all the favourites, all properly amped and sourced minus Ultrasone in the price range e.g. AKG K701, Sennheiser HD600, HD650, beyerdynamic DT880 '03 250ohm, DT 880 '05 250ohm, DT880 600ohm, DT990 '05 250ohm, DT 990 600 ohm, DT770 '05 250ohm, DT770 600 ohm....


How do the AKG 701/702 compare to the DT990s?
I've been thinking about a pair, but can't seem to find too many direct comparisons. 
Plus Schiit keeps saying their amps are best paired with AKGs, which makes me very curious (and tempted) to test em out


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *airplaneman*


Yeah, but every single time I buy something on ebay I get a customs charge of at least $50, so I'd rather buy locally. Even if I did get them on ebay for ~$120 (incl. shipping), I don't want to waste my money.

So again, are the M50's much better than the 1001's?

From someone who has owned them, how durable are they? They look pretty beefy, so I can't imagine they'd break easily, but I want to be sure.


I've never used the 1001's, but the M50's are built very well. Nice and sturdy. These aren't the flimsy type of headphones you're afraid to use. I wouldn't be afraid to fold them up and stick them in my backpack on top of my books (I have a few times). I've owned mine for over a year and haven't had any significant problems.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ph4tandy*


How do the AKG 701/702 compare to the DT990s?
I've been thinking about a pair, but can't seem to find too many direct comparisons. 
Plus Schiit keeps saying their amps are best paired with AKGs, which makes me very curious (and tempted) to test em out


Completely different sound signatures (DT990 v-shaped vs. AKG's mid centric).


----------



## airplaneman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Canadian customs laws for mail and parcel: anything manufactured in NA including mexico, only tax as duty. Anything manufactured elsewhere will include tariff and tax. Anything declared as a gift will be negated of any customs if value is under 65 cdn. Anything declared as a gift over the value of 65 will be charge the duty minus the duty of that 65cdn. For travelers if you're traveling and bringing things back in, if you're out of the country for more than 2 days you have a 700 cdn limit.

Don't ever pay for packages over ebay if you just tell the shipper how to declare it. Many retailers like Amazon.com and newegg.ca will ask you to pay couple of cents or dollars as customs that will negate a much higher customs fee going cross boarder as well.


Yeah, I knew about the $65 thing..well I thought it was $60, but whatever. I find that a lot of sellers don't want to do that for whatever reason, but I sent out an email to one last night, hopefully he replies.

Thanks for the info.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


I've never used the 1001's, but the M50's are built very well. Nice and sturdy. These aren't the flimsy type of headphones you're afraid to use. I wouldn't be afraid to fold them up and stick them in my backpack on top of my books (I have a few times). I've owned mine for over a year and haven't had any significant problems.


Sweet, thanks.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

It's stated as 60cdn, however it can go as high as 90 without fee, from experience. Hence I kinda wiggled it to 65.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

I would like to join the club







Just now getting into higher end audio.

I have the AD700's and HD 650's coming out of ASUS Xonar Essence STX (probably an external sometime in the future).


----------



## bom

I'll join if my headset counts

TRITTON AX720


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
cuz I firmly believe that the beyerdynamic DTXXX 600ohm series offer the best bang for buck in the price range having listened to all the favourites, all properly amped and sourced minus Ultrasone in the price range e.g. AKG K701, Sennheiser HD600, HD650, beyerdynamic DT880 '03 250ohm, DT 880 '05 250ohm, DT880 600ohm, DT990 '05 250ohm, DT 990 600 ohm, DT770 '05 250ohm, DT770 600 ohm....

Out of curiosity, have you tried any electrostats? I've read good things about them compared to dynamics.


----------



## Phatal

Are beats by dre studios good to use with your rig?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phatal* 
Are beats by dre studios good to use with your rig?

With your HP desktop? Yeah they would fit right in







.


----------



## Yin&Yang

Would love to join i own a fantastic set of Sennheiser HD201 headphones


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phatal*


Are beats by dre studios good to use with your rig?


Overpriced crap


----------



## Aura

My Thunderpants arrived last week. They kick ass.



















If anyone is interested in my pretty-much-unused pair of HD600's, send me a pm. The TP's are that good. I've no problem being back down to one primary headphone.


----------



## .Sup

How much is there a difference between stock T50RP and modded ones? Because I suspect yours were quite more expensive right?


----------



## Aura

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Sup*


How much is there a difference between stock T50RP and modded ones? Because I suspect yours were quite more expensive right?


Ironically, the TP isn't just the first orthodynamic I've ever owned, it's also the first (and only) ortho I've ever heard. So honestly, I have no opinion on the differences between the TP and it's stock counterpart. Head-fi has several popular threads that would give you some sort of comparison. In about a month I'll be visiting my friend's new place and listening to his Audeze LCD2. Can't wait to try it out. If the TP is indicative of the standard ortho presentation, I have to assume that I'll love the Audeze.

Smeggy's TP's usually sell for around $600, to give you an idea of the cost. This pair is an earlier creation that was modded by Dbel from HF.


----------



## .Sup

I was thinking of getting the new HE 6 but a friend who has heard them said they were uncomfy and heavy. I need to ask him some more about the sound. Either that or LCD2.


----------



## Aura

I'll report back on LCD2.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Need to start a new sub headphone club: club of the gradual hearing loss


----------



## cyclist14

Logitech G35


----------



## Blue_Fire

Long overdue update, i have had a pair of sr60's, sennheiser mmip 50's and klipsch image s4's for quite some time now. And with tax season getting closer and closer, and my car almost being paid off, i think it's almost time for some great gear...


----------



## mahtareika

Those Image 4s kick out a lot of sound; I like how they fit too.


----------



## Nytehawk

Hmmm, my HD 555's weren't added to the list.

I have a couple of questions - would I see much improvement by amplifying my 555's from my Xonar DX? if so, would this little guy do?:

 Amazon.com: FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier: Electronics
(I don't want to dump a ton of money into an amp, some amplification is better than none, right?)

I'm also looking for a set of closed back cans for enhanced bass and no sound-bleed (gf does homework in the same room as me in our office, she's not a big BC2 fan). So what kind of an upgrade do you guys think AT A700's would be for me? do they also benefit from amplifying?

thanks for the help guys!

Edit: I don't think that amp is what I'm looking for in a desktop PC solution.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Hmmm, my HD 555's weren't added to the list.

I have a couple of questions - would I see much improvement by amplifying my 555's from my Xonar DX? if so, would this little guy do?:
Amazon.com: FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier: Electronics
(I don't want to dump a ton of money into an amp, some amplification is better than none, right?)

I'm also looking for a set of closed back cans for enhanced bass and no sound-bleed (gf does homework in the same room as me in our office, she's not a big BC2 fan). So what kind of an upgrade do you guys think AT A700's would be for me? do they also benefit from amplifying?

thanks for the help guys!

Edit: I don't think that amp is what I'm looking for in a desktop PC solution.


hard to say, probably not. 555 only have around 50ohm impedance which is low and they are highly sensitive which is a good thing.

M-50 are closed and have powerful bass. They also don't need an amp


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


My Thunderpants arrived last week. They kick ass.


What a fantastic name for a pair of headphones.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


Hmmm, my HD 555's weren't added to the list.

I have a couple of questions - would I see much improvement by amplifying my 555's from my Xonar DX? if so, would this little guy do?:
Amazon.com: FiiO E5 Headphone Amplifier: Electronics
(I don't want to dump a ton of money into an amp, some amplification is better than none, right?)

I'm also looking for a set of closed back cans for enhanced bass and no sound-bleed (gf does homework in the same room as me in our office, she's not a big BC2 fan). So what kind of an upgrade do you guys think AT A700's would be for me? do they also benefit from amplifying?

thanks for the help guys!

Edit: I don't think that amp is what I'm looking for in a desktop PC solution.


Sorry about that. I've gotcha added now.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

I JUST GOT SOME BOSE EAR BUDS AND BEATS BY DR. DRE. CAN I JOIN?
/caps
/troll

I really wish I could join this club. I listened to a system with a Xonar Essence STX and some Grados headphones and I was blown away by the sound quality.

The surround sound, whether or not it is a gimmick for headphones, replicated sound in different areas so much better than my Wal-Mart Phillips 2.1 setup.

My next upgrade was supposed to be a graphics card, but I just don't know now, lol.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


I JUST GOT SOME BOSE EAR BUDS AND BEATS BY DR. DRE. CAN I JOIN?
/caps
/troll

I really wish I could join this club. I listened to a system with a Xonar Essence STX and some Grados headphones and I was blown away by the sound quality.

The surround sound, whether or not it is a gimmick for headphones, replicated sound in different areas so much better than my Wal-Mart Phillips 2.1 setup.

My next upgrade was supposed to be a graphics card, but I just don't know now, lol.


Which Grados do you have?


----------



## PointBlank

I'm using a Roccat Kave headset off of a X-Fi Xtremegamer card. Sounds great in game and music isn't to bad. Just don't pull the usb plug, the headphones are powered off the usb not the audio card.


----------



## Nexus6

I am using
Audio Technica ATH-A900
Sony MDR-V700DJ
Pioneer HDJ-2000 PRO DJ


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


My Thunderpants arrived last week. They kick ass.



















If anyone is interested in my pretty-much-unused pair of HD600's, send me a pm. The TP's are that good. I've no problem being back down to one primary headphone.


I think I just might build some of those


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Which Grados do you have?


Don't have - listened to a setup at a local tech shop which advertised "Studio quality" sound, and had ASUS Xonar Essence STX and Grados on the sign.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Don't have - listened to a setup at a local tech shop which advertised "Studio quality" sound, and had ASUS Xonar Essence STX and Grados on the sign.


Grados..'studio quality' sound...lol. No audio engineer would dare to mix with Grados. Not cuz they're bad, but more cuz of their coloured sound signature and lack of soundstage.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Ordered a pair of 555's this morning.


----------



## .Sup

Only one pair?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Ok 2 pairs and you can have one.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*


Don't have - listened to a setup at a local tech shop which advertised "Studio quality" sound, and had ASUS Xonar Essence STX and Grados on the sign.


Oops. Sorry. Misread your post.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Ordered a pair of 555's this morning.


Congrats!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I love my Sony MDR-XB500. If anyone know better headphones for its class pls recommend them.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I love my Sony MDR-XB500. If anyone know better headphones for its class pls recommend them.


If you mean for the price range? JVC RX700's can be found around $50 and are a different style of headphones. They're more open. And thus have t he benefits of being open cans.

So it could be something different to try.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Pretty good deal for the 595s on amazon this morning. too bad I already had 555's...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Got my headphones early


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Noice. Be sure to burn those babys in =P


----------



## AdvanSuper

Care to elaborate? I've heard of break in periods for speakers and what not, but unfamiliar with the process.


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Care to elaborate? I've heard of break in periods for speakers and what not, but unfamiliar with the process.


"Burning In" usually just mean "listen to your music on them for awhile"

Some people do it with headphones. 
Put the volume about 80% and put some good tracks through them and let them run for a few days. Then after a bit they'll sound better than when they were fresh and new.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Burn in, means you're wearing the speakers in.

Just keep your volume below 75%. The lesser the volume, the longer the burn in process takes.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Alright, that can be done I have quite a few different genres of music.


----------



## computeruler

Also consider playing white noise through them at a high volume for around 5 hours, then give them a bit of a break and do it again.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Should I do the 595 "mod" to them or wait?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

I'd wait.
When i first got them i was underwhelmed, but as they burned in, they really grew on me.
Then I did the grille mod, and its amazing =P

but try burning in stock first. Then the foam mod, then the grille


----------



## AdvanSuper

I let them play music from about 6-7PM until 1 PM today and put on white noise from then until now. Should I do some more? I really can't tell the difference since I barely used them from when I opened them up.


----------



## 98uk

To be honest, burning in headphones tends not to make a huge difference. You might slightly notice tighter bass, but the majority of the time people hear a difference because they expect to hear one.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


To be honest, burning in headphones tends not to make a huge difference. You might slightly notice tighter bass, but the majority of the time people hear a difference because they expect to hear one.


If you're wearing them, it takes you a while to get used to the sound. After a while you are used to it so you can distinguish details better. I think that's where most of the burn in hype comes from.

Honestly, out of all the headphones I've bought and intentionally burned in I've barely noticed it on like two of the five (and didn't really notice anything on the others), and even that could have been a coincidence because of the song playing or my ears adjusting (or with IEM's getting them to fit right). If there is a difference, like you said it's barely noticeable.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
To be honest, burning in headphones tends not to make a huge difference. You might slightly notice tighter bass, but the majority of the time people hear a difference because they expect to hear one.

burn-in is a real mechanical phenomenon in dynamic transducer headphones. Can be and has been measured. However the amount of burn-in needed is usually greatly exaggerated. In my subjective experience and measured objectively, most burn-in occurs within the first 50 hours of use in headphones and the first 20-30 in in-ears.


----------



## ph4tandy

I Always Thought Of Burn-In Being A Psychological Thing, But It Is True To Some Extent (Meaning Not All Headphones Will Show The Same Result). My UE700's Definitely Lost It's Shrillness And It's Lower End Became More Present After About 50hrs Of Use. I Didn't Purposely "Burn" Them In, Just Went By Normally Listening To Music. No White/Pink Noise Burn Ins Or Whatnot. Just Use Your Headphones As You Would Normally And They'll Burn In Just Fine. Only Those That Are Very Curious, Or Impatient, Go Through The Whole White/Pink Noise Burn In Process.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Are there any quality USB sound card solutions? Since I'm Tri SLI and lost my PCI slots...


----------



## computeruler

A dac


----------



## sratra

Hey everyone
Needed help with a good pair of headphones. Will need them specifically for music listening. I was looking into the Bose Quiet Comfort 3 , so you all could suggest something along that line. All help is appreciated


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What's your source, amp, and what kind of presentation do you like?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *computeruler* 
A dac

Can you be a little more specific on a make and model?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

There are many many many make and models. A popular one made by a Chinese company is the musiland monitor 02. All you need to do search on ebay for it. But if you want us to be specific it'd be good to know how much you're willing to spend and what connections you need coming out of it.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
There are many many many make and models. A popular one made by a Chinese company is the musiland monitor 02. All you need to do search on ebay for it. But if you want us to be specific it'd be good to know how much you're willing to spend and what connections you need coming out of it.

They're supposed to be really good. Personally i love my e-mu, and it was only Â£50. The sound quality is excellent, but the built-in headphone amp is poor. Now they've gone up to around Â£100 though.

I know that in North America you can get the 0404 which has a much better headphone amp for roughly the same price though.


----------



## coreyL

how hard would be building damn good quality headphones? ive modded mics into headphones very easily and it seems if as long as i got the drivers, i could easily build my headphones. ive put mics into: some skullcandy headphones, and some surround sound headphones that work on coax or optical with a little DAC box.

seriously it seems to me that if i could buy drivers as good as $200+ headphones, i could make some wooden, maybe later, metal custom cans by putting those drivers in them.

if not, i will literally buy some broken hifi headphones where the head brace thing broke but speakers still work and take out the drivers and make my own damn headphones to prove everyone wrong. if you can build speakers, you can build headphones.

so anyone got any info on where i'd buy hifi headphone drivers to make my own hifi headphones?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
There are many many many make and models. A popular one made by a Chinese company is the musiland monitor 02. All you need to do search on ebay for it. But if you want us to be specific it'd be good to know how much you're willing to spend and what connections you need coming out of it.

I have a set of HD 555's so I guess just the 3.5mm jack and mic jack. As for a budget I'd like to stay under $100, but I'm open to everything else that is good quality if the budget opens up.


----------



## computeruler

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


how hard would be building damn good quality headphones? ive modded mics into headphones very easily and it seems if as long as i got the drivers, i could easily build my headphones. ive put mics into: some skullcandy headphones, and some surround sound headphones that work on coax or optical with a little DAC box.

seriously it seems to me that if i could buy drivers as good as $200+ headphones, i could make some wooden, maybe later, metal custom cans by putting those drivers in them.

if not, i will literally buy some broken hifi headphones where the head brace thing broke but speakers still work and take out the drivers and make my own damn headphones to prove everyone wrong. if you can build speakers, you can build headphones.

so anyone got any info on where i'd buy hifi headphone drivers to make my own hifi headphones?


thunderpants, darth beyers, really people replace the earcups with wood on like all headphones.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


how hard would be building damn good quality headphones? ive modded mics into headphones very easily and it seems if as long as i got the drivers, i could easily build my headphones. ive put mics into: some skullcandy headphones, and some surround sound headphones that work on coax or optical with a little DAC box.

seriously it seems to me that if i could buy drivers as good as $200+ headphones, i could make some wooden, maybe later, metal custom cans by putting those drivers in them.

if not, i will literally buy some broken hifi headphones where the head brace thing broke but speakers still work and take out the drivers and make my own damn headphones to prove everyone wrong.* if you can build speakers, you can build headphones.
*
so anyone got any info on where i'd buy hifi headphone drivers to make my own hifi headphones?


NOT EASY. At all, unless you want to stick random drivers in random earcups and hope for the best.

The bold part is absolutely not true unless you mean regardless of tools. They're totally different. For speakers you can usually get decent measurements with a measurement microphone, but for headphones in order to do that, you need something that will simulate a human head. If there is no seal you can't tell how the response is going to sound. It's like trying to overclock without a monitor. Sure you could guess where everything in the bios is, but you don't know anything for sure.

Seriously, it's harder than speaker design since you only have one driver and the earcup to work with, and you have to factor how the outer ear affects all of that.

If you try modding you'll find out what I mean. The headphones were designed with specific shapes, sizes, and materials in mind. Plus the properties of the pads.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *computeruler*


thunderpants, darth beyers, really people replace the earcups with wood on like all headphones.


Unless you have the tools to build everything yourself, anything like that is going to be more expensive than buying a new pair of headphones.

Honestly, I think you underestimate how much is involved in this. Companies that make headphones have to design them to be as good as possible for the cost to make them. You can't just expect to design one pair of headphones yourself and expect them to be cheap.

Now with all that said, you can do a lot as far as modding. If you get your hands on some old orthodynamic or stax drivers and make something out of wood that mimics the originals you could get some pretty good sounding headphones.

Just understand it's pretty much random luck if they sound good. Don't expect flat frequency response. You'll get low distortion for sure, but frequency response most likely won't be very good.


----------



## computeruler

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...nts-the-thread
They rival $1k cans and you can build the ear cups with a lathe or cnc machine or something. Defiantly won't cost that much.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
There are many many many make and models. A popular one made by a Chinese company is the musiland monitor 02. All you need to do search on ebay for it. But if you want us to be specific it'd be good to know how much you're willing to spend and what connections you need coming out of it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
I have a set of HD 555's so I guess just the 3.5mm jack and mic jack. As for a budget I'd like to stay under $100, but I'm open to everything else that is good quality if the budget opens up.

Bueller?


----------



## Mauritio

Count me in








-Sony MDR-V700
-Creative Fatal1ty HS-1000 USB
-Sennheiser IE4 In-ear monitors (not really headphones but still   )


----------



## Wingzero

My studios have gone off for RMA







.

Rang monster about a frayed cable and the kind women asked if anything else was wrong told her the headband had cracked she sort of perked up and said enthusiastically

"Oh well then you I will send you an RMA form, for a straight replacement"

Then i was like


----------



## h0p3r

I'd love to join the club:

- Shure SE535
- Monster Turbine Pro Gold
- Sony MDR-V700


----------



## NorCa

Add me!
- Shure SRH840


----------



## Josh81

is there a way to use my 3.5mm headset (athad700) on the ps3?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Josh81*   is there a way to use my 3.5mm headset (athad700) on the ps3?  
If your sound card has an input you can get an RCA to 3.5mm jack which will let you connect the RCA sound from the PS3 to your sound card then output to your headset.

  Amazon.com: RiteAV - 3.5mm to RCA Stereo Female Cable - 6 inch: Electronics


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
If your sound card has an input you can get an RCA to 3.5mm jack which will let you connect the RCA sound from the PS3 to your sound card then output to your headset.

Amazon.com: RiteAV - 3.5mm to RCA Stereo Female Cable - 6 inch: Electronics

You can also RCA> 3.5mm and plug the headphones straight in, but then there's no volume control and it's terrible.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
You can also RCA> 3.5mm and plug the headphones straight in, but then there's no volume control and it's terrible.

Yeah and if you have a decent sound card it may provide a better listening experience. If it has optical input then it would be even better I would assume going through the soundcard and a good headset.


----------



## Crazy9000

I've plugged the ps3 into my old headphone amp via RCA and it worked quite well. Might even be worth purchasing a cheap amp if you find a cheap one that takes RCA in, which is common.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## Obsidian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


*Sexy Pic*


It's tough to follow that up so I won't even bother posting a picture but my Sennheiser HD555's came today


----------



## Shiobock

I've got Sony XB-500, AKG K 272 HD and Beyerdynamic DT-770 which my gf has temporarily taken from me. I bought the XB-500 for her hoping the bass would satisfy her and she'd hand me the DT-770 but she didn't :|

Running off a FiiO E7 USB DAC powered by Indeed G2 hybrid amp with a 12AU7 RCA Black Plate tube, although I'm looking for a solid state amp.


----------



## 98uk

I have some Ultrasone HFI-680's and AKG K518DJ's for my phone.


----------



## Aurodeus

does HD 202 count? guess not


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aurodeus*


does HD 202 count? guess not










Yep they count. That's what I got in with anyway







.

Stay around long enough and all your savings will be spent on headphones







.


----------



## EgoProxy

Hey, I got another one to add. Wireless this time ^_^.

Sennheiser RS180


----------



## gottac13

Hey guys, I am thinking of getting an hd650 but I have no idea what amp/dac to get? I tried posting on the head-fi forums but they were no help at all. I did not get ONE useful reply. Anyways, with a budget of $300 is it possible to get a good enough dac/amp system to power HD650's


----------



## Crazy9000

The problem is at head-fi if you tell them you have $300 for an amp/dac, they will try to recommend a $300 dac and a $300 amp, lol.

My personal suggestion would be to look at Dac's in the $300 range, and get one with a built in amp thats decent. Then later you'll have something to upgrade when you know how you want to tune your sound signature.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gottac13* 
Hey guys, I am thinking of getting an hd650 but I have no idea what amp/dac to get? I tried posting on the head-fi forums but they were no help at all. I did not get ONE useful reply. IMO they're a bunch of *******s. Anyways, with a budget of $300 is it possible to get a good enough dac/amp system to power HD650's

It's doable but it will be close on cash and not even close to ideal on sound..

My recommendations off the top of my head would be a Little Dot MKIII amp and a Musiland Monitor 02 DAC.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=litt...os=11354&gbr=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Musiland-Monitor...#ht_1935wt_905


----------



## gottac13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
The problem is at head-fi if you tell them you have $300 for an amp/dac, they will try to recommend a $300 dac and a $300 amp, lol.

My personal suggestion would be to look at Dac's in the $300 range, and get one with a built in amp thats decent. Then later you'll have something to upgrade when you know how you want to tune your sound signature.

haha I've noticed that. I thought having an amp would be more beneficial than having a dac? I got this info from head fi. Thanks for posting!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah* 
It's doable but it will be close on cash and not even close to ideal on sound..

My recommendations off the top of my head would be a Little Dot MKIII amp and a Musiland Monitor 02 DAC.

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_kw=litt...os=11354&gbr=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/Musiland-Monitor...#ht_1935wt_905

Thank you! OMG you are so helpful!! I was debating between the little dot mkIII and the matrix m stage (?). I have no clue of what to pair those with when it comes to dac's though

How much would I need for ideal sound? Would it be better to just get HD600 and use those $50 to upgrade the dac or amp?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gottac13*


haha I've noticed that. I thought having an amp would be more beneficial than having a dac? I got this info from head fi. Thanks for posting!!!!

Thank you! OMG you are so helpful!! I was debating between the little dot mkIII and the matrix m stage (?). I have no clue of what to pair those with when it comes to dac's though

How much would I need for ideal sound? Would it be better to just get HD600 and use those $50 to upgrade the dac or amp?


Ideal sound..well that's something I don't know a lot about because I don't have the money..the Head-Fi guys know more about that..they love spending other peoples money







But yes, most people will tell you to get less demanding headphones if you don't have the proper budget to buy very very expensive amp/DAC combo, and to be honest it is probably a good idea. The 650's are notoriously hard to drive, and if they are not driven properly they sound quite dull..I would give Head-Fi another try if I were you but just give clearer info, your absolute budget for each piece, and open yourself up to potentially some difference headphones.


----------



## gottac13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlahBlahBlah*


Ideal sound..well that's something I don't know a lot about because I don't have the money..the Head-Fi guys know more about that..they love spending other peoples money







But yes, most people will tell you to get less demanding headphones if you don't have the proper budget to buy very very expensive amp/DAC combo, and to be honest it is probably a good idea. The 650's are notoriously hard to drive, and if they are not driven properly they sound quite dull..I would give Head-Fi another try if I were you but just give clearer info, your absolute budget for each piece, and open yourself up to potentially some difference headphones.


Awwwww







I think I am going to pull my hairs out. I've been researching for a whole god damn day, I am about to just give up and call it quits.

Can you please, recommend me a setup with a budget of $550?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gottac13*


Awwwww







I think I am going to pull my hairs out. I've been researching for a whole god damn day, I am about to just give up and call it quits.

Can you please, recommend me a setup with a budget of $550?


LOL headfi moves a lot slower than ocn. On ocn you make a thread and you have a bunch of replies right away. Headfi, give it at least a week.

I've read hd600's are a lot different than hd650's. That makes me think you don't know what you want yet. Look into other headphones about the same price too, you might be able to get something that will be ok without a dedicated amp for a while. Then you can spend $300 on the DAC and save up for an amp. I've read hd650's really need a good amp to sound good.

Search on head-fi, don't only rely on your thread.


----------



## gottac13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


LOL headfi moves a lot slower than ocn. On ocn you make a thread and you have a bunch of replies right away. Headfi, give it at least a week.

I've read hd600's are a lot different than hd650's. That makes me think you don't know what you want yet. Look into other headphones about the same price too, you might be able to get something that will be ok without a dedicated amp for a while. Then you can spend $300 on the DAC and save up for an amp. I've read hd650's really need a good amp to sound good.

Search on head-fi, don't only rely on your thread.


haha yea. it takes forever. I don't know all the different brands and such but I do know what kind of applications and music I will be listening to. I can afford to spend $500 for a dank setup


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Just plug them in your onboard sound. It'll be fine.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Just plug them in your onboard sound. It'll be fine.


Seconded.

trollface


----------



## Royraiden

Guys I need your help fast! I want a good pair of closed headphones for gaming+ music(heavy metal,power metal,folk metal... mainly heavy rock) I've been looking at the JVC HA-RX900 and the Audio-Technica ATH-M50.They are both around the $100 price range and both have great reviews, so please share with me your opinions and/or suggestions.I want to order a pair tomorrow.


----------



## Dealth0072

Sign me in!

Headphones that are arriving soon are in my signature!


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Sign me up, got my HD555s a couple days ago and I love them, can't wait to ditch the onboard audio though.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Guys I need your help fast! I want a good pair of closed headphones for gaming+ music(heavy metal,power metal,folk metal... mainly heavy rock) I've been looking at the JVC HA-RX900 and the Audio-Technica ATH-M50.They are both around the $100 price range and both have great reviews, so please share with me your opinions and/or suggestions.I want to order a pair tomorrow.

Judging from the range of music you listen to, you want a well balanced set of headphones. I haven't heard those 2 you mentioned, but I have Sennheiser HD428's (within your budget) and they've got a nice transparent tone to them and suit my needs - I listen to music ranging from Lamb of God to Rachmaninoff to Infected Mushroom to Trivium to Yngwie Malmsteen. I have to say I'm very happy with the range these headphones are good for and how accurate they sound, especially for this price.

PS
Add me to the club, with my Sennheiser HD428s :>


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*


Judging from the range of music you listen to, you want a well balanced set of headphones. I haven't heard those 2 you mentioned, but I have Sennheiser HD428's (within your budget) and they've got a nice transparent tone to them and suit my needs - I listen to music ranging from Lamb of God to Rachmaninoff to Infected Mushroom to Trivium to Yngwie Malmsteen. I have to say I'm very happy with the range these headphones are good for and how accurate they sound, especially for this price.

PS
Add me to the club, with my Sennheiser HD428s :>


Thanks for your input.I have to say that I listen to a wider range of music,reggae, a bit of pop,instrumental,some jazz, and various types of rock: trash,heavy metal,glam rock,power metal and mostly folk/melodic metal.If I can get a pair of headphones that performs great for my rock and good for everything else, I will be pleased.Lets see if some one with one of these pair can share his or her thoughts on it.


----------



## advion

Sign me up, just got a new pair of HD 595s.


----------



## xILukasIx

Sign me up too, I got the Sennheiser HD595s 
Also, AKG K 403 for my mobile phone, if they count lol

Regards,

Lukas


----------



## snugglening

Sign me up please. I have the audio technica anc1. So light and fluffy for my ears.


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Thanks for your input.I have to say that I listen to a wider range of music,reggae, a bit of pop,instrumental,some jazz, and various types of rock: trash,heavy metal,glam rock,power metal and mostly folk/melodic metal.If I can get a pair of headphones that performs great for my rock and good for everything else, I will be pleased.Lets see if some one with one of these pair can share his or her thoughts on it.


ATH-A700 or ATH-M50s

I suggest the 700s because they are broader, and have less bass. But only by a little.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dealth0072*


ATH-A700 or ATH-M50s

I suggest the 700s because they are broader, and have less bass. But only by a little.


Thanks.I bought the M-50 last night,from what I read one cant go wrong with them.I did check the 700's but the price was a considerably over my budget even without shipping which is almost 30 bucks.


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Thanks.I bought the M-50 last night,from what I read one cant go wrong with them.I did check the 700's but the price was a considerably over my budget even without shipping which is almost 30 bucks.



Weird, from what I can find they seem about the same in price. Amazon has haid free "super saving shipping" on so I nagged mine for around $110 with no shipping a little while back.

Good luck with your new cans!


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dealth0072*


Weird, from what I can find they seem about the same in price. Amazon has haid free "super saving shipping" on so I nagged mine for around $110 with no shipping a little while back.

Good luck with your new cans!


Super saving shipping does not apply to Puerto Rico,







I bought the M-50's from B&H photo for $ 109 while the A700 were like $150.


----------



## coreyL

Amazon.com: Sennheiser CX6 High Fidelity Sound Earbuds with Noise Reduction: Electronics









are these worth getting for $60? i can get them for that much brand new with a discount. anyone have any other better suggestions?


----------



## Nytehawk

Hey guys, I'm not big on spending $100-400 on an amp, is there anything wrong with this one for my HD555's?

  Amazon.com: ART HeadAmp4 Four Channel Headphone Amplifier: Musical Instruments


----------



## Tatakai All

I picked up a HD 201 a couple of months ago for $14 bucks and I really like 'em. I am interested in getting either a HD 555($93.33) or HD 595($149.95). Which would be the better buy? Should I save myself $50 bucks or are the HD 595's worth shelling out the extra $50?

EDIT: Or maybe getting the HD 555's and an amp would be the best choice?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Get the 555's, but wait until another sale happens. They've been as low as 79.99 on amazon and then pick up an amp.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Get the 555's, but wait until another sale happens. They've been as low as 79.99 on amazon and then pick up an amp.


you're much better off upgrading your soundcard / source than amping the HD555.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


you're much better off upgrading your soundcard / source than amping the HD555.


I'm tri-sli and have no slots available.


----------



## newt111

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I'm tri-sli and have no slots available.


Your sound is only as good as the source, so amping with a crappy source is not a good idea. If you are really interested in sound quality it's time to get rid of a video card.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I've already bought a Musiland Monitor 02 and I'm not sending it back to China lol.


----------



## Dirtyworks

From what I understand, the 555's are very similar to the 595's and can be modded to offer very close to 595's sound. Also, you can probably find a good standard PCI card, instead of a PCI-E card


----------



## Aura

I need HD600 taken off... again. lol. *facepalm*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
Your sound is only as good as the source, so amping with a crappy source is not a good idea. If you are really interested in sound quality it's time to get rid of a video card.

Two words (well two acronyms):

USB DAC


----------



## AdvanSuper

And that's what I got


----------



## dave2z

My MDR-XB500's just arrived today! Add me! I purchased the Refurb'd with free shipping and snagged them at 38$







Oh and after tweaking with my EQ, they sound AMAZING


----------



## Josh81

thanks for the help, i hooked my 3.5mm headphones to the ps3 and they sound great

the volume control isn't a problem as every single game i've played so far as audio levels and you can set the master volume lower


----------



## Royraiden

Guys, how many of you use open headphones with your mp3/cellphones?Im still waiting for my M-50's for my desktop but would also like to have some good circum-aural headphones for everyday use with my Samsung Captivate.Since I already bought the Audio-Technica which are closed, I was thinking of getting some Sennheiser with an open design to experience the difference between the two.Something like the hd 555's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aura*


I need HD600 taken off... again. lol. *facepalm*


What are ya talking about.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys, how many of you use open headphones with your mp3/cellphones?Im still waiting for my M-50's for my desktop but would also like to have some good circum-aural headphones for everyday use with my Samsung Captivate.Since I already bought the Audio-Technica which are closed, I was thinking of getting some Sennheiser with an open design to experience the difference between the two.Something like the hd 555's.


please state your budget and music taste.....
how do you intend to use it?


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I've already bought a Musiland Monitor 02 and I'm not sending it back to China lol.


Keep us updated on how you like it, if you don't mind. I have seen a ton of positive reviews about it on Head-Fi, interested how it works out because I may end up picking one up sooner or later


----------



## AdvanSuper

Will do, hopefully it gets here before Friday like they said.


----------



## Zhanger

I have no idea why I haven't joined this sooner. In with my modded Sennheiser HD555's. Love them, but my onboard sound setup doesn't do it justice


----------



## Danker16

Proud owner of ATH M50s and Klipsch Image S4


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


please state your budget and music taste.....
how do you intend to use it?


Totally forgot.I listen to a lot of rock/metal(power metal and folk metal mostly) and other stuff.I want the headphones to use them with my cellphone at college and everyday use outside of home.I would use them at the gym as well(ill look dumb I know:x) since I cant stand they music the play there.I thought of closed headphones for noise isolation but then I thought about how sweaty my ears could get.I certainly dont like earphones so I cant think of any other options.


----------



## chinesekiwi

budget?


----------



## Royraiden

Dang it!!! Not more than 70.That rules the hd555's out.


----------



## newt111

Do you really want open cans for your cellphone?


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


you're much better off upgrading your soundcard / source than amping the HD555.


What would be a good sound card for the HD 555's? Or what sound card would you get?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


Do you really want open cans for your cellphone?


Dude Im just asking for some advise.I just want some around the head/around the ear headphones to use with my cellphone.Im aware that open headphones are aimed for gaming due to their soundstage. I am just asking.


----------



## Crazy9000

Open headphones are probably not a good idea for your intended useage. They let lots of sound in, as well as out.


----------



## Royraiden

Yeah I realized that now.Which headphones would you recommend to fit those needs?


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Dude Im just asking for some advise.I just want some around the head/around the ear headphones to use with my cellphone.Im aware that open headphones are aimed for gaming due to their soundstage. *I am just asking.*


So was I...


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
So was I...

So what is your point???You just ask for fun?? lmao


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
So what is your point???You just ask for fun?? lmao


to imply this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Open headphones are probably not a good idea for your intended useage. They let lots of sound in, as well as out.

I wasn't trying to cause you to get all defensive


----------



## Royraiden

Getting the message of a single question is kinda hard when your asking for help on a subject you dont know much about.Thanks anyway I guess.


----------



## ericld

I use these Sony bluetooth headphones with my Droid. They sound good, are light and wont fall off, no cords to fuss with, and I can still answer my phone if need be. The batteries last a good bit and they are rechargeable. I also use VoiceCallerID app and I can hear who is calling me without looking, and the headphones work great with my laptop too, especially now that I use Google Phone on it.


----------



## rmp459

can i join !?!









in sig but extremely happy with the the akg k701, ath-ad700, and ath-m50 in terms of overall diversity I get from them... Can literally just switch listening styles based on my mood.. and the yamaha amp is so underrated... the pure direct mode which kills all audio/video processing for better SQ is great.. and it has more than enough power for the AKGs..

i also commute 4-5 days a week 1 hours each way on the train for work so I get alot of use out of my ibasso t3 amp & re0 iems... the few days they get left at home I feel like crying..

plus they all look like christmas morning on their woo audio stands =D


----------



## newt111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Getting the message of a single question is kinda hard when your asking for help on a subject you dont know much about.Thanks anyway I guess.

sorry..it was late and I was tired


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newt111* 
sorry..it was late and I was tired









No problem.Guys avoiding the fact that I wanted the headphones for the gym, what would you recommend?


----------



## W4LNUT5

So I see you let people like me in. lol

I picked up a pair of HD555's when they went on the monster sale a week or two ago. They were $69.99 free shipping (but tax made them $75). I'm basically just plugging them into my sound card and going with it. I fear if I learn to much about this stuff (like I did with mechanical keyboards) then I'll want to blow lots of money I don't have.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Whew. Got the list update.

HD650 drivers finally arrived after being on back order almost forever. I now have a pair of HD650s with custom cables and a pair of HD580s with HD600 cables.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


No problem.Guys avoiding the fact that I wanted the headphones for the gym, what would you recommend?


Read my above post. I use these.


----------



## Heavymetal.fan

Hey guys, What headphones have nice bass? Try to keep in the 150 dollar range.


----------



## PhRe4k

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan*


Hey guys, What headphones have nice bass? Try to keep in the 150 dollar range.










Beyerdynamic DT 770 32 ohm







It's a bit over your budget but it's a great pair of cans!


----------



## Adversity

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavymetal.fan* 
Hey guys, What headphones have nice bass? Try to keep in the 150 dollar range.









Audio Technica M-50.


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adversity*


Audio Technica M-50.


For sure a good set of cans for $150ish.


----------



## chinesekiwi

they can afford better for $150. the M50 is good for ~$100.

I'd recommend the Ultrasone PRO 650

$165

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrasone-Prolin...#ht_999wt_1135


----------



## Balsagna

Here is my headset and sound card.. (They are integrated lol)










The Razer Megalodon (Very awesome headset)



















They are worth the price if you ask me. You get a very very comfortable headset, virtual 7.1 surround sound, a noise canceling mic... The control dock is what I think makes it worth the money.

Being able to manually use the dock to change every speaker sound, the bass and all that + the mic settings without having to touch any software to do so is what sets these apart from all the other headsets.

Plus, Razer packaging is the awesome!


----------



## Dirtyworks

I lol'd.


----------



## Royraiden

Guys I need some help from you.Bear in mind that Im new to hi-fi audio.When I received my M50's I wanted to confirm what I had read countless times on consumer reviews about the burn in process that should be done with these headphones.So I got them out of the box and connected them directly to my soundcard and played an entire album.I was amazed how the sound had improved so much from the first song through the last.I was shocked because all the details I had been missing.But then yesterday I left the eq flat and listened to a few songs without problems,closed Foobar and came back later to listen to the same songs and the bass was really worse,it was there but somehow was far away.I tried setting the eq as I had before but still the bass isnt as clear as the first day.Mids and highs are great,guitar solos and high pitched vocals are clear and detailed,but rythm guitars, bass and bass drums sound weird.The source is the same,the connection and the files played were also the same.Some are mp3 320kbs and the others are flac.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Did you accidently pull them out of the plug a little bit? I sometimes do that and the bass all but disappears.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks* 
Did you accidently pull them out of the plug a little bit? I sometimes do that and the bass all but disappears.

Nope.Tried disconnecting and connecting them again but nothing happens.


----------



## Royraiden

Re-installed the audio drivers and got rid of the problem.Everything's back to normal


----------



## coreyL

someone tell me: did i waste $72 on these?

 Amazon.com: Sennheiser CX6 High Fidelity Sound Earbuds with Noise Reduction: Electronics

$215 on amazon now, used to go for $300 aparently. i can tell you right now, they make bose tri port sound like ****.

also, sorry for the garbage picture quality. i took that with my cell phone

so, do i make the club? or should have i actually gotten hd 555's over these? i wanted something portable. people seem to think earbuds suck here

by the way, to list some headphones ive had in my time:










some 518's










these koss marshmellows actually had alot of bass, not detailed, was muddy but ALOT of bass.










these vmoda vibe, ive had vibe II's as well.









these bose triport










quiet comfort 3's









etymotic er6's










these heshes and the crappy earbud skullcandy's










this altec lansing iphone headset

ive had more but these generally come to mind. these sennheiser cx6 rape any of those ive had including the bose triports/quiet comfort 3's, the senn 518's, the er6's... they are awesome imo. the clarity i havent heard ever in headphones yet.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
...When I received my M50's I wanted to confirm what I had read countless times on consumer reviews about the burn in process that should be done with these headphones.So I got them out of the box and connected them directly to my soundcard and played an entire album.*I was amazed how the sound had improved so much from the first song through the last.*I was shocked because all the details I had been missing....

BTW guys, this is where the idea that burn in does so much comes from I think. I've experienced this with all the headphones I've owned (the effect isn't as pronounced with speakers I think since there can be so much difference between two headphones.)

Let me give you a recent example. My klipsch custom 3's. I was used to my M50's. Initial impressions putting them in for the first time was thick overemphasized bass that overpowers everything else, very quiet treble, overall colored warm thick sound. I listened to them for a while and got used to them somewhat; I tend to turn the volume up way louder than anything else I have. Anyway, after I was used to them, when I go back to my m50's the treble is much more pronounced, less bass, mids aren't as colored.

The thing is, now I go back to the custom 3's, and guess what, the sound hasn't changed at all, after hours and hours of usage, what most people would consider enough burn in. The difference is, I'm used to them now, so when I put them in I know what to expect, so I'm not shocked by the sound any more. Plus, now that my mind knows what to expect, I can pick up all the details I couldn't distinguish when I first put them in.

And, yes, I know the custom 3's use BA drivers, but I could say the same for just about any headphone/earbud I've bought, both BA and dynamic. If burn in makes a difference, it is very VERY small. What most people experience (or claim to experience) as a HUGE improvement after burn in, in my experience just has to do with getting used to the frequency response of the headphones so that they (whether knowing they're doing this or not) know what to expect next time and can hear things they didn't hear on the first listen.

...anyway, my rant on burn in...

Royraiden, I'm not bashing you or anything, just explaining why you heard the difference you did. If burn in does happen, it's not that fast, and not that pronounced. I'm sure audio technica does plenty of testing on each driver before selling them, so if burn in happens that fast it would've happened before you got them.

*edit*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 









someone tell me: did i waste $72 on these?

...

so, do i make the club? or should have i actually gotten hd 555's over these? i wanted something portable. people seem to think earbuds suck here

...

The question is, do they sound good? You don't need our approval to enjoy your earbuds







.

Quote:

ive had more but these generally come to mind. these *sennheiser cx6 rape any of those ive had* including the bose triports/quiet comfort 3's, the senn 518's, the er6's... they are awesome imo. the clarity i havent heard ever in headphones yet.
That's all that really matters. Seems like a good price if they are much better than the er6's which I've read good things about. I've never heard of them before though. Write a review







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
BTW guys, this is where the idea that burn in does so much comes from I think. I've experienced this with all the headphones I've owned (the effect isn't as pronounced with speakers I think since there can be so much difference between two headphones.)

Let me give you a recent example. My klipsch custom 3's. I was used to my M50's. Initial impressions putting them in for the first time was thick overemphasized bass that overpowers everything else, very quiet treble, overall colored warm thick sound. I listened to them for a while and got used to them somewhat; I tend to turn the volume up way louder than anything else I have. Anyway, after I was used to them, when I go back to my m50's the treble is much more pronounced, less bass, mids aren't as colored.

The thing is, now I go back to the custom 3's, and guess what, the sound hasn't changed at all, after hours and hours of usage, what most people would consider enough burn in. The difference is, I'm used to them now, so when I put them in I know what to expect, so I'm not shocked by the sound any more. Plus, now that my mind knows what to expect, I can pick up all the details I couldn't distinguish when I first put them in.

And, yes, I know the custom 3's use BA drivers, but I could say the same for just about any headphone/earbud I've bought, both BA and dynamic. If burn in makes a difference, it is very VERY small. What most people experience (or claim to experience) as a HUGE improvement after burn in, in my experience just has to do with getting used to the frequency response of the headphones so that they (whether knowing they're doing this or not) know what to expect next time and can hear things they didn't hear on the first listen.V

...anyway, my rant on burn in...

Royraiden, I'm not bashing you or anything, just explaining why you heard the difference you did. If burn in does happen, it's not that fast, and not that pronounced. I'm sure audio technica does plenty of testing on each driver before selling them, so if burn in happens that fast it would've happened before you got them.

*edit*

The question is, do they sound good? You don't need our approval to enjoy your earbuds







.

That's all that really matters. Seems like a good price if they are much better than the er6's which I've read good things about. I've never heard of them before though. Write a review







.

Not a bad idea. I'll get on that when I get some free time. I need to get a hold of some flac files and replace the bad opamp in my auzentech xfi hometheater hd.









I'm really happy with these. It's nice to reap out things from microcenter after they fire me to get rid of me from seasonal help. I got those headphones for $70, a badass knife with wire strippers like half off for 35 or so, a new steelseries experience i-2 for $25 some little screwdrivers half off and some bx5a's for $190. Buying with ep is awesome









There's not much else I can take advantage of with discounts.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


BTW guys, this is where the idea that burn in does so much comes from I think. I've experienced this with all the headphones I've owned (the effect isn't as pronounced with speakers I think since there can be so much difference between two headphones.)

Let me give you a recent example. My klipsch custom 3's. I was used to my M50's. Initial impressions putting them in for the first time was thick overemphasized bass that overpowers everything else, very quiet treble, overall colored warm thick sound. I listened to them for a while and got used to them somewhat; I tend to turn the volume up way louder than anything else I have. Anyway, after I was used to them, when I go back to my m50's the treble is much more pronounced, less bass, mids aren't as colored.

The thing is, now I go back to the custom 3's, and guess what, the sound hasn't changed at all, after hours and hours of usage, what most people would consider enough burn in. The difference is, I'm used to them now, so when I put them in I know what to expect, so I'm not shocked by the sound any more. Plus, now that my mind knows what to expect, I can pick up all the details I couldn't distinguish when I first put them in.

And, yes, I know the custom 3's use BA drivers, but I could say the same for just about any headphone/earbud I've bought, both BA and dynamic. If burn in makes a difference, it is very VERY small. What most people experience (or claim to experience) as a HUGE improvement after burn in, in my experience just has to do with getting used to the frequency response of the headphones so that they (whether knowing they're doing this or not) know what to expect next time and can hear things they didn't hear on the first listen.

...anyway, my rant on burn in...

Royraiden, I'm not bashing you or anything, just explaining why you heard the difference you did. If burn in does happen, it's not that fast, and not that pronounced. I'm sure audio technica does plenty of testing on each driver before selling them, so if burn in happens that fast it would've happened before you got them.

*edit*

The question is, do they sound good? You don't need our approval to enjoy your earbuds







.

That's all that really matters. Seems like a good price if they are much better than the er6's which I've read good things about. I've never heard of them before though. Write a review







.


I know it may sound exaggerated but honestly,after an hour or so(that album has songs that last from 5 to15 mins).I noticed a difference in the bass right away.Maybe I cant describe you with too much detail how it was different,but I can assure you that it was a lot better on the last song compared to the first.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *drjoey1500* 
The thing is, now I go back to the custom 3's, and guess what, the sound hasn't changed at all, after hours and hours of usage, what most people would consider enough burn in. The difference is, I'm used to them now, so when I put them in I know what to expect, so I'm not shocked by the sound any more. Plus, now that my mind knows what to expect, I can pick up all the details I couldn't distinguish when I first put them in.

And, yes, I know *the custom 3's use BA drivers*, but I could say the same for just about any headphone/earbud I've bought, both BA and dynamic. If burn in makes a difference, it is very VERY small. What most people experience (or claim to experience) as a HUGE improvement after burn in, in my experience just has to do with getting used to the frequency response of the headphones so that they (whether knowing they're doing this or not) know what to expect next time and can hear things they didn't hear on the first listen.

BA drivers do not require burn-in as there are no mechanical parts. Burn-in only applies to dynamic transducer systems. Burn-in is measureable and is real for dynamic transducer systems.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...5#post_6338400

Plenty of scientific evidence in my post there. It applies to dynamic transducer earphones too as it's the same type of system.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


BA drivers do not require burn-in as there are no mechanical parts. Burn-in only applies to dynamic transducer systems. Burn-in is measureable and is real for dynamic transducer systems.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...5#post_6338400

Plenty of scientific evidence in my post there. It applies to dynamic transducer earphones too as it's the same type of system.


dude after not much time i can notice my sennheiser cx6 sound better. they arent transducers. are you saying they dont burn in? i read somewhere that some guy burned them in for 600 hours and they sounded way better. you just confused me. also, every type of speaker besides electrostatic has moving parts from my understanding. you make no sense.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


dude after not much time i can notice my sennheiser cx6 sound better. they arent transducers. are you saying they dont burn in? i read somewhere that some guy burned them in for 600 hours and they sounded way better. you just confused me. also, every type of speaker besides electrostatic has moving parts from my understanding. you make no sense.


the CX6 does use a dynamic transducer system. Usually stated as: 'Type: Dyanmic' in specs. Most audio equipment uses dynamic transducer. Burn-in only occurs with dynamic transducer. All speakers except electrostatic speakers use dynamic transducer. There are more types of systems ion headphones e.g. orthodynamic and earphones e.g. BA than speakers.

tbh, you'll notice the most burn-in within the first 20-30 hours. the time to burn-in effect will lessen from there. it'll still improve but at a lesser rate.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
I know it may sound exaggerated but honestly,after an hour or so(that album has songs that last from 5 to15 mins).I noticed a difference in the bass right away.Maybe I cant describe you with too much detail how it was different,but I can assure you that it was a lot better on the last song compared to the first.

I'll admit, the bass was the only part I'm not sure if improved. I think I heard the bass come through after about 50hrs I think (I wasn't wearing them the whole time), but that could have been a coincidence (it may have just been the song that was playing).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
BA drivers do not require burn-in as there are no mechanical parts. Burn-in only applies to dynamic transducer systems. Burn-in is measureable and is real for dynamic transducer systems.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...5#post_6338400

Plenty of scientific evidence in my post there. It applies to dynamic transducer earphones too as it's the same type of system.

ROFL







. *facepalm* Did you even read the sentence you quoted, or did you just see BA and bold it?







.

I said right after that,

Quote:

*And, yes, I know* the custom 3's use BA drivers, *but I could say the same for just about any headphone/earbud I've bought, both BA and dynamic*
The custom 3's were just my most recent purchase. Of all the headphones I've tried, the only ones I think I heard a difference in ironically used BA drivers, which really leads me to believe it is _*usually*_ placebo _*for headphones*_.

BTW, the links you posted were speakers. I haven't done the physics but I'd imagine burn in does more for larger drivers than small ones.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coreyL* 
dude after not much time i can notice my sennheiser cx6 sound better. they arent transducers. are you saying they dont burn in? i read somewhere that some guy burned them in for 600 hours and they sounded way better. you just confused me. also, every type of speaker besides electrostatic has moving parts from my understanding. you make no sense.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi* 
the CX6 does use a dynamic transducer system. Usually stated as: 'Type: Dyanmic' in specs. Most audio equipment uses dynamic transducer. Burn-in only occurs with dynamic transducer. All speakers except electrostatic speakers use dynamic transducer. There are more types of systems ion headphones e.g. orthodynamic and earphones e.g. BA than speakers.

tbh, you'll notice the most burn-in within the first 20-30 hours. the time to burn-in effect will lessen from there. it'll still improve but at a lesser rate.

You do realize you guys are kind of proving my point...

Don't get me wrong, I know burn-in does happen mechanically especially for speakers. My point in all this is most people read that they should hear a difference with burn in so they plug in their new headphones, listen for a while, then come back to them after the magic time frame and HOLY COW THEY SOUND 5,672 TIMES BETTER THAN BEFORE!!!!!11!!!1!!!! when really they've just gotten used to them







.

Just like they need to read the common opinion on headphones they bought so they know what to hear themselves







.
/sarcasm

From what I've observed, it seems like I listen more critically than many people and to me the difference over time seems very very small. Just that alone leads me to believe burn in couldn't possibly make as huge of a difference as people claim to hear. I'm not trying to brag, I've just bought iems that have gotten tremendous FOTM reviews only to get the iem's and have terrible problems that many people apparently aren't bothered by.

To restate my point again, every new headphone/earbud I've bought takes some getting used to. It's hard to distinguish details or hear a song and recognize the same parts you always have straight out of the box, regardless of driver type. I've experienced this for both BA and dynamic in-ears and headphones.

Combine the last two paragraphs, and you get my conclusion. Burn-in has little to do with apparent improvements. You're perception has much more to do with it. If you still don't believe me, hunt down my initial impressions of my M50's. I was disappointed. Today they still compete for the best I've heard (i.e. now I think they are awesome and they own the hd202's I was using before). I even have different experiences with them between different days. One day they'll give out the most beautiful sound ever, and another day they'll sound closed in and just ok. Even true burn in can't account for that. There are so many factors that you have to consider, like how bored I am, how long I've been listening, how long it's been since I listened to music...

I think you get the point...


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


I'll admit, the bass was the only part I'm not sure if improved. I think I heard the bass come through after about 50hrs I think (I wasn't wearing them the whole time), but that could have been a coincidence (it may have just been the song that was playing).

ROFL







. *facepalm* Did you even read the sentence you quoted, or did you just see BA and bold it?







.

I said right after that,

The custom 3's were just my most recent purchase. Of all the headphones I've tried, the only ones I think I heard a difference in ironically used BA drivers, which really leads me to believe it is _*usually*_ placebo _*for headphones*_.

BTW, the links you posted were speakers. I haven't done the physics but I'd imagine burn in does more for larger drivers than small ones.

You do realize you guys are kind of proving my point...

Don't get me wrong, I know burn-in does happen mechanically especially for speakers. My point in all this is most people read that they should hear a difference with burn in so they plug in their new headphones, listen for a while, then come back to them after the magic time frame and HOLY COW THEY SOUND 5,672 TIMES BETTER THAN BEFORE!!!!!11!!!1!!!! when really they've just gotten used to them







.

Just like they need to read the common opinion on headphones they bought so they know what to hear themselves







. 
/sarcasm

From what I've observed, it seems like I listen more critically than many people and to me the difference over time seems very very small. Just that alone leads me to believe burn in couldn't possibly make as huge of a difference as people claim to hear. I'm not trying to brag, I've just bought iems that have gotten tremendous FOTM reviews only to get the iem's and have terrible problems that many people apparently aren't bothered by.

To restate my point again, every new headphone/earbud I've bought takes some getting used to. It's hard to distinguish details or hear a song and recognize the same parts you always have straight out of the box, regardless of driver type. I've experienced this for both BA and dynamic in-ears and headphones.

Combine the last two paragraphs, and you get my conclusion. Burn-in has little to do with apparent improvements. You're perception has much more to do with it. If you still don't believe me, hunt down my initial impressions of my M50's. I was disappointed. Today they still compete for the best I've heard (i.e. now I think they are awesome and they own the hd202's I was using before). I even have different experiences with them between different days. One day they'll give out the most beautiful sound ever, and another day they'll sound closed in and just ok. Even true burn in can't account for that. There are so many factors that you have to consider, like how bored I am, how long I've been listening, how long it's been since I listened to music...

I think you get the point...


dude i hooked up my bx5a's to my friend's musical fidelity $1000 cd player and i thinkt hat was the first time i could actually ever hear the imperfections in the artists playing. he played some jack johnson and i could hear the inconsistencies in the cymbals. this wasnt audible on his psb image 4t's. is this because sudio monitors are designed to have a complete flat frequency response or because these 5 inch speakers i paid $190 for are actually better than his $650 pair of PSB's paird with his sherwood 110 watt 5.1 receiver? these things remind me of ATC speakers, and make me want to get some bxa8's and a bx10s. i'd love to get a 12 inch sub from m audio.

but yeah... i need to find speakers that sound this good that dont cost 5 times more. i got the bx5a's for a few reasons:

employee discount being 35% off

my NAD T751 is being repaired at the moment

my advent prodigy towers are too big for my room

i started expressing interest in building speakers. these are a perfect base line to compare with because of astounding flat frequency response

DJing is something i'd like to pick up some time

i want to laugh at my friend for buying mackie active digitally amplified loudspeakers for $600 when these sound better as long as the room is under 1000 sq ft

they do look nice, they are portable and convenient and i can use them as a portable 2.1 system to bring anywhere seeing as they really dont need a sub.

dayum thats alot of reasons to have dished out that monies. i really wish microcenter had bx8a's though.

but yeah, you are right. the user getting used to them is everything. it was weird when i started noticing little imperfections like that in music, sometimes it sounded like i was actually int he recording studio on that musical fidelity. with my sennheiser cx6 i need to get a good enough pre amped source to really test them. THIS is the mostly why i mentioned my bx5a's.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I have enough experience and know enough psychoacoustics to know the difference between accommodation (your ears 'getting used to it') and burn-in / break-in. Also got a detailed enough system to hear differences in detail (which tbh I feel, is *crucial* for identifying differences).

but yeah, slight batch differences and also the amount of insertion into the ear make a difference too. Also the difference in casing used may contribute to the differences in burn-in / break-in. Both earphones and headphones sue the same system. tbh, yeah the term 'break-in' is more accurate than 'burn-in'.

http://www.audioholics.com/education...act-or-fiction

but yes, tbh, the affect of burn-in is overblown but it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

http://headphonebreakin.blogspot.com/ has the pros and cons of the argument. There just a lot of factors involved that can be mistaken for break-in, I agree.


----------



## Royraiden

Guys where can I get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm extension for my headphones?I bought the coiled version of the M-50 fearing that the straight one would be too large but this is too short even though it stretches.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys where can I get a 3.5mm to 3.5mm extension for my headphones?I bought the coiled version of the M-50 fearing that the straight one would be too large but this is too short even though it stretches.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


Thanks.Could using this affect sound quality?


----------



## Crazy9000

I wouldn't worry about cable quality until you get into the $300+ source with $300+ headphones range personally.


----------



## Royraiden

Got your point.Thanks.


----------



## 45nm

Please update the list to include the Sennheiser HD 650 for myself.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


dude i hooked up my bx5a's to my friend's musical fidelity $1000 cd player and i thinkt hat was the first time i could actually ever hear the imperfections in the artists playing. he played some jack johnson and i could hear the inconsistencies in the cymbals. this wasnt audible on his psb image 4t's. is this because sudio monitors are designed to have a complete flat frequency response or because these 5 inch speakers i paid $190 for are actually better than his $650 pair of PSB's paird with his sherwood 110 watt 5.1 receiver? these things remind me of ATC speakers, and make me want to get some bxa8's and a bx10s. i'd love to get a 12 inch sub from m audio.

but yeah... i need to find speakers that sound this good that dont cost 5 times more. i got the bx5a's for a few reasons:

employee discount being 35% off

my NAD T751 is being repaired at the moment

my advent prodigy towers are too big for my room

i started expressing interest in building speakers. these are a perfect base line to compare with because of astounding flat frequency response

DJing is something i'd like to pick up some time

i want to laugh at my friend for buying mackie active digitally amplified loudspeakers for $600 when these sound better as long as the room is under 1000 sq ft

they do look nice, they are portable and convenient and i can use them as a portable 2.1 system to bring anywhere seeing as they really dont need a sub.

dayum thats alot of reasons to have dished out that monies. i really wish microcenter had bx8a's though.

but yeah, you are right. the user getting used to them is everything. it was weird when i started noticing little imperfections like that in music, sometimes it sounded like i was actually int he recording studio on that musical fidelity. with my sennheiser cx6 i need to get a good enough pre amped source to really test them. THIS is the mostly why i mentioned my bx5a's.


Dude that is an awesome discount. Nice to see you're enjoying your speakers







. If you haven't already, take the time to get the positioning optimal. Positioning is crucial for speakers.

There's just something about them, the true soundstage that makes speakers sound so good.

The nice thing about the speakers you have is it looks like they were designed with near-field in mind. A lot of speakers are not, so it is very difficult to make them sound good at a computer setup. My speakers sound best when they're about 4 feet away which means it's virtually impossible to have them at a computer setup.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


I have enough experience and know enough psychoacoustics to know the difference between accommodation (your ears 'getting used to it') and burn-in / break-in. Also got a detailed enough system to hear differences in detail (which tbh I feel, is *crucial* for identifying differences).

but yeah, slight batch differences and also the amount of insertion into the ear make a difference too. Also the difference in casing used may contribute to the differences in burn-in / break-in. Both earphones and headphones sue the same system. tbh, yeah the term 'break-in' is more accurate than 'burn-in'.

http://www.audioholics.com/education...act-or-fiction

but yes, tbh, the affect of burn-in is overblown but it doesn't mean it doesn't exist.

http://headphonebreakin.blogspot.com/ has the pros and cons of the argument. There just a lot of factors involved that can be mistaken for break-in, I agree.


----------



## Dousand Thollars

Sennheiser 260 pro's here. Best headphones out.

*edit* Purely personal opinion right there.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dousand Thollars*


Sennheiser 260 pro's here. Best headphones out.


You mean 280?


----------



## maderlv

HD 515 and PXC 450 here


----------



## Durdle Class A

Audio Technica [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
I'm no audiophile, but im enjoying these out of the box


----------



## Kongslien

Currently got Sound Blaster World Of Warcraft Wireless


----------



## Dealth0072

Since the ATH-A700s have 64 impedance, would you guys recommend using the normal gain option on the Essence for 64 and below impedance or the high option for 64-300?


----------



## eloverton2

wow, how have i never known this existed? i'm in. bose tri-ports tp-1a cups, bose tri-ports ie1 in ear buds, skull candy smokin' buds


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


. bose tri-ports tp-1a cups, bose tri-ports ie1 in ear buds, skull candy smokin' buds


*shudder* Oh man......


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealth0072*


since the ath-a700s have 64 impedance, would you guys recommend using the normal gain option on the essence for 64 and below impedance or the high option for 64-300?


64-300.


----------



## Dealth0072

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


64-300.


Thanks a lot. :3


----------



## eloverton2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


*shudder* Oh man......


the cups actually have pretty decent quality, and have lasted longer than i ever expected them to. i got the buds as a gift and the sk's are for running/biking/etc.

i was unaware there was a pre-requisite certain 1337 type of gamer headset i had to own in order to participate in the ocn headphones thread without a condescending remark from a self-proclaimed headphones expert.


----------



## chinesekiwi

No, it's just you could of done got better for the price. Just saying. They aren't inheritly bad sounding, just bad sounding for the price. Oh yeah and marketing and brand recognition works.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eloverton2*


the cups actually have pretty decent quality, and have lasted longer than i ever expected them to. i got the buds as a gift and the sk's are for running/biking/etc.

i was unaware there was a pre-requisite certain 1337 type of gamer headset i had to own in order to participate in the ocn headphones thread without a condescending remark from a self-proclaimed headphones expert.


They didn't even used to let people with headphones like that in







. I think enough people complained though.

People here really hate them because not only are they "mediocre" headphones, but they are very overpriced, so there are tons better options, even below the price range usually.


----------



## eloverton2

-eh, i got them for $90 in '08 and the comparable sennheisers and skullcandy's and sonys i tried were prob $50 more. i'll agree you can get better cups now for $100 but at the time they were a decent purchase and i've gotten my money's worth.

marketing and brand recognition is directly related to availability and likelihood that products will be on sale. not being a member of a huge online information resource at the time, i did much of my research based upon products i could try either in the store or borrow from someone, since i'm picky about the fit and feel of headphones, so my product pool was limited- by the fact that i didnt want to order something online and end up hating- to products available in stores in east TN (which is a severely limited offering)


----------



## thiru

I don't know what to get for Christmas, so I'm just throwing this out here. What headphones can I get for about 100 euro? I already have AD700 for gaming and Shure SE210 for commuting.

This would be for listening to music (mostly alternative rock and other rock subgenres). Has to be closed, circumaural yet portable if that exists (so no big arcs or cups like AD700). Comfort is a must.

Am I missing anything? Thanks.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*











someone tell me: did i waste $72 on these?

Amazon.com: Sennheiser CX6 High Fidelity Sound Earbuds with Noise Reduction: Electronics

$215 on amazon now, used to go for $300 aparently. i can tell you right now, they make bose tri port sound like ****.

also, sorry for the garbage picture quality. i took that with my cell phone

so, do i make the club? or should have i actually gotten hd 555's over these? i wanted something portable. people seem to think earbuds suck here

by the way, to list some headphones ive had in my time:










some 518's










these koss marshmellows actually had alot of bass, not detailed, was muddy but ALOT of bass.










these vmoda vibe, ive had vibe II's as well.









these bose triport










quiet comfort 3's









etymotic er6's










these heshes and the crappy earbud skullcandy's










this altec lansing iphone headset

ive had more but these generally come to mind. these sennheiser cx6 rape any of those ive had including the bose triports/quiet comfort 3's, the senn 518's, the er6's... they are awesome imo. the clarity i havent heard ever in headphones yet.



ive owned tri ports, like i said earlier, those are just a few of the headphones iv'e owned. aparently my new sennheiser cx6 arent even good enough for the club. bose tri ports ARE GARBAGE, barely even better than $5 set of skullcandy's. ive HAD them. i can SAY this with no remorse. sure, bose headphones have alot of bass, but its GARBAGE sounding bass. my $150 pair of etymotic ER6's didnt have as much bass as my $400 quiet comfort 3's but the bass was about 30 times more detailed, the mids and highs were clear sounding, unlike the bose. bose just skimps out everywhere on quality. for example, bose's companion 5.1 has a sub which is pretty damn loud for a sub driver that size. the speakers can get very loud, however they sound like GARBAGE from the 250-2000 htz range. the sub 250 htz range is extremely muddy, why the hell is their sub even going up to 250+ htz? a sub driver should NEVER go past 80 htz in most situations for quality sound. past 80 htz, sound becomes directional, why would you want to be aple to pin the location of the sub so easily? the 2000+ htz range of these $400 speakers sound like garbage and very tingy. it sounds almost like garbage JVC bookshelf tweeters from a $15 boombox.

bose is however a very smart company. they market home theater in a box better than any company possible. the only two companies i'd get home theater in a box from are gallo and orb audio. think about it. bose sounds better than nearly everything else in best buy aside from polk audio and klipsch. they have name recognition, meaning if somone heard my advent prodigy towers driven by my NAD T751 right next to bose companion 2.1 speakers, they'd immediately say the bose are better, not even carign which sounds better. this is how people are. my bx5a's sound better than the $400 bose set, the bass is WAY more detailed, not boomier or even punchier, but DETAILED. i'd take these bx5a's with a bx10s over bose's most expensive possible system. the bose 301's were the only good bose speakers ever made imo.

bose is one of the smartest companies in existance though. they will take like 25 random people, ask them to try out like 20 sets of spekaers theve made to make a new model all with different materials. they will then pick the lowest common denominator in which most of the people cant tell the difference in quality which is the cheapest speaker to make, meaning bose uses the cheapest possible speaker materials, enclosure materials in which the AVERAGE person cant really tell a difference in quality to save costs. its almost ingenius; know this though. bose is using the cheapest garbage crap possible in which they can to where the average ****** cant tell the difference in sound quality because everyone is used to the garbage ipod headphones and the new garbage ruined music by the apple corperation which is mastered for garbage ipod headphones which people would throw away my sennheiser cx6 for. i'm not even kidding. the average person would litterally throw away my sennheiser cx6 for a pair of ipod headphones.

i will not stop bashing bose because i think it's hilarious the average person thinks they are SOOO good when i can list TONS of brands better off the top of my head.

like:

energy
klipsch
polk's high end crap
jmlab
psb
wharfdale diamond
older advents
mcintosh
quad
gallo
jbl's high end crap
pioneer's high end crap
theil
m audio
krk
yamaha's better speakers
swan
focal
boston acoustics
audioengine
harman and kardon
even though i hate them, bang and olufson
cambridge audio
martin logan
pinnicle
acoustic research
aperion
bowers and wilkons
dayton
definitive technology
infinity
meridian
pure acoustics
usher
velodyne

the list could go on... all of those brands are better than bose in every way possible aside from a couple having extreme low end products. why would any ****** ever want bose? btw i got my bose quiet comfort 3's for FREE, the tri ports were a gift years ago. i have never paid out of my pocket for bose speakers and never will.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

You lie. Bose is best. I never even heard of those companies. And therefore they are bad.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


You lie. Bose is best. I never even heard of those companies. And therefore they are bad.


Thanks for prooving my point


----------



## Phoriver

I need an edit








I got rid of my smokin buds and turtlebeach x1 (LOL) and got myself a set of Meelectronics M9


----------



## AdvanSuper

I drop bose on em!


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoriver* 
I need an edit








I got rid of my smokin buds and turtlebeach x1 (LOL) and got myself a set of Meelectronics M9

Excellent choice, sir. The M9 has been in my collection for many months now and it has become my main portable.


----------



## Phoriver

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Excellent choice, sir. The M9 has been in my collection for many months now and it has become my main portable.


How long did you burn them in for? and what tips are you using? I find the fit absolutely critical with these.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Phoriver* 
How long did you burn them in for? and what tips are you using? I find the fit absolutely critical with these.

I didn't burn them in. I just started listening to them and they matured over time.

I'm using the medium single-flange tips and yes, the fit is very much critical.


----------



## Dealth0072

I'm beginning to have buyers regret on my A700s. People have told me they are even worse than say 280 PROs and other headphones in the $70-80 range. I bought them thinking they'd be with the league of the AD700 and M50s.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dealth0072* 
I'm beginning to have buyers regret on my A700s. People have told me they are even worse than say 280 PROs and other headphones in the $70-80 range. I bought them thinking they'd be with the league of the AD700 and M50s.

Are you happy with them or not?If they sound good to you just forget about what others say is better.I would like to try them and compare them to my M50's.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dealth0072* 
I'm beginning to have buyers regret on my A700s. People have told me they are even worse than say 280 PROs and other headphones in the $70-80 range. I bought them thinking they'd be with the league of the AD700 and M50s.

They're idiots.


----------



## Dealth0072

Well they are certainly an improvement over the $50 cheap-o Senns I was sporting. I guess I just let people get to me to easy hah.


----------



## coreyL

My sennheiser cx6 are staring to sound even better now. Thy are like my old etymotic er6 with gut wrenching bass which is both punchy and very detailed. Possibly the best in ear headphones I've ever heard; and I've heard shure's and ultimate ear's top end earbuds too. So basically now I don't miss my er6 as much anymore. I don't care if you guys bash me, these are some of the best headphones you can get for the money.


----------



## Tatakai All

How do you "burn in" headphones? I'm getting some HD 555's or HD 595's and just wanted to know. Also, will I hear a difference over the HD 201's I have now?


----------



## Vostro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
How do you "burn in" headphones? I'm getting some HD 555's or HD 595's and just wanted to know. Also, will I hear a difference over the HD 201's I have now?

Honestly normal listening with medium-high volume will do the trick. They say after 50 Hrs you notice a difference and after 200 Hrs they will be maxed out. Some people swear by using an MP3 loop of either white or pink noise but its not the only way.

Try this - http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tatakai All* 
How do you "burn in" headphones? I'm getting some HD 555's or HD 595's and just wanted to know. Also, will I hear a difference over the HD 201's I have now?

I like to soak them in 1 liter of kerosene, then light them on fire and let it burn for at least 15 mins.


----------



## Skoobs

I have Beyer dt770 pro-80s, audio technica ath-es7, super-fi 5 EB, and a bunch of others.

have tried grado sr 325i and ath-a700 and many more.

my fav for music is the es7 and for gaming and heavier music like metal and dubstep i like the beyers.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Honestly normal listening with medium-high volume will do the trick. They say after 50 Hrs you notice a difference and after 200 Hrs they will be maxed out. Some people swear by using an MP3 loop of either white or pink noise but its not the only way.

Try this - http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
I like to soak them in 1 liter of kerosene, then light them on fire and let it burn for at least 15 mins.

And here I was thinking of using regular unleaded.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone* 
Again, you are wrong. Bose earphones are the best, for the money.

-_-

i seem to have the strange opinion that bose is absolute garbage

and that LED 210 htz tv's are a gimick

and that surround sound headphones and turtle beaches are a gimmick

maybe i'm spewing blasphome?


----------



## Royraiden

Guys what are the benefits of higher impedance headphones vs lower impedance ones? I already know that higher impedance phones need a lot more juice from an amp to achieve its full potential, but other than that, does it improve the sound quality given they are properly driven? Im really pleased with my M50 but I like to plan my upgrades with a lot of anticipation .


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


i seem to have the strange opinion that bose is absolute garbage

and that LED 210 htz tv's are a gimick

and that surround sound headphones and turtle beaches are a gimmick

maybe i'm spewing blasphome?


For the most part you are right. "LED" tv's need higher refresh rates to compensate for their inherent lack of ability to properly display motion. Surround sound headphones using Dolby Headphone actually do a credible job at recreating surround speakers to some extent. They don't hold a candle to a processor like the Realiser (that's what I use) but still offer some benefits over standard stereo.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys what are the benefits of higher impedance headphones vs lower impedance ones? I already know that higher impedance phones need a lot more juice from an amp to achieve its full potential, but other than that, does it improve the sound quality given they are properly driven? Im really pleased with my M50 but I like to plan my upgrades with a lot of anticipation .


They both tend to have different sonic signatures when produced by the same manufacturer. There are amazing headphones that are in both arenas. The Denon 700's sound amazing and are easily driven. The Beyer DT880 600Ohm's and the Sennheiser 800's are both high impedence and sound amazing. It really depends on your amplification setup and what your budget is. I currently am using an electrostatic headphone setup which bypasses the issue.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11631030*
> Guys what are the benefits of higher impedance headphones vs lower impedance ones? I already know that higher impedance phones need a lot more juice from an amp to achieve its full potential, but other than that, does it improve the sound quality given they are properly driven? Im really pleased with my M50 but I like to plan my upgrades with a lot of anticipation .


depends on the design of the headphone. In beyerdynamic headphones, it means a lighter driver diaphragm and also it's easier to run out of a proper amp as it requires less current.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;11636655*
> depends on the design of the headphone. In beyerdynamic headphones, it means a lighter driver diaphragm and also it's easier to run out of a proper amp as it requires less current.


I asked precisely because of those Beyerdynamic higher ohms headphones.Im liking the Dt700's a lot.


----------



## Wingzero

Denon AH-D7000's are my designated next headphones sometime next year probably around april.


----------



## Royraiden

Those look elegant


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11655168*
> Those look elegant


They are meant to literally be the best headphones money is able to purchase.

A guy in america on ebay is selling them for £550 that's really cheap considering they retail at like £700/£800


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingzero;11655179*
> They are meant to literally be the best headphones money is able to purchase.
> 
> A guy in america on ebay is selling them for £550 that's really cheap considering they retail at like £700/£800


Lawl what the hell?Denon makes garbage receivers/ amps compared to NAD, Harmon and kardon, mcintosh, quad, and more....yet, you are telling me that the best headphones in the world are from denon?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingzero;11655179*
> They are meant to literally be the best headphones money is able to purchase.
> 
> A guy in america on ebay is selling them for £550 that's really cheap considering they retail at like £700/£800


They are good but they're not really that close to being the best available, they don't really sound much better than the D5000 IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11655533*
> Lawl what the hell?Denon makes garbage receivers/ amps compared to NAD, Harmon and kardon, mcintosh, quad, and more....yet, you are telling me that the best headphones in the world are from denon?


What's with the Denon bashing? Have you heard the best offerings from each of those brands, including Denon? I'd love to know what you base that view on because Denon is a well respected company in Home Cinema and Hi-Fi.


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;11655633*
> They are good but they're not really that close to being the best available, they don't really sound much better than the D5000 IMO.
> 
> What's with the Denon bashing? Have you heard the best offerings from each of those brands, including Denon? I'd love to know what you base that view on because Denon is a well respected company in Home Cinema and Hi-Fi.


Denons like the corsair of the PSU world in audio equipment. Don't know what he's basing that on.

And a few reviews I've read have said they are nigh on the best headphones they've ever tested.

I'd think about the D5000 but after a while it would annoy me that I didn't get the 7000. So best to get top of the line and last long long time


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingzero;11655676*
> Denons like the corsair of the PSU world in audio equipment. Don't know what he's basing that on.
> 
> And a few reviews I've read have said they are nigh on the best headphones they've ever tested.
> 
> I'd think about the D5000 but after a while it would annoy me that I didn't get the 7000. So best to get top of the line and last long long time


So Denon just rebrands stuff?


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11655691*
> So Denon just rebrands stuff?


No their known for selling quality equipment and reccomended by many.

Half of the "PSU Makers" such as OCZ,Thermaltake, XFX and Corsair rebadge units.

Does that matter I wasn't reffering to the manafacture of the devices just the quality of them.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I hate eBay... Even users with good feedback can screw you over. I ordered a musiland monitor 02 two weeks ago and it's still not here. Upon being told it was shipped out a week later I was told it was out of stock so they asked me to wait a few days, well a few days later and it's still not here.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well we all know there's no "best headphone". The Denon 7k are the best headphones for some people, depending on taste.

I got mine for $570 new, and don't regret it one bit.


----------



## Heady

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Well we all know there's no "best headphone". The Denon 7k are the best headphones for some people, depending on taste.

I got mine for $570 new, and don't regret it one bit.


Same. Ordered mine from HeadRoom the day after CanJam with my coupon.









But in terms of elegance at an extreme price, I think Ultrasone tries really hard to hold that role with their Editions. I also love the L3000's look.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11655691*
> So Denon just rebrands stuff?


No, thriu is right. Denon headphones are made by Fostex (which makes basically all Japanese branded full-size headphones except STAX) and Denon recievers are made by Sherwood.

Denon OEMs *alot* of their products.
There's a lot of OEMing in electronics. audio equipment isn't excluded from that.
OEMing is different from rebranding.

OEMing is a product that is unique but is made by company A on behalf of company B with company B paying an X Amount to have their label on it

e.g. The Denon D2000 is OEM'ed by Fostex

A rebrand is the same product made by company A but labelled something else with cosmetic changes

e.g. the Alienware Ozma 5 is exactly the same as the Ultrasone HFI-550.

Does it mean that are bad products? far from it. e.g. All Corsair PSU's are OEM'ed.


----------



## coreyL

i've heard denon's mid range receivers before, they sound about as good as onkyo and yamaha in that range. i'm not saying they're bad, i'm saying true hifi equipment sounds much better. i'd literally take my old NAD receiver over pretty much any denon receiver today, then again i'm not using my receiver for blu ray's, mostly music.

i'm going to build a quad 504 amp soon, cept it will be a 5 channel amp and i will run pre outs on that through my current NAD until i decide to upgrade at any point, the quad amp will probably stay with me longer than any other piece of equipment, and that quad amp will amplify speakers better than ANY denon product, who disagrees with that statement?


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11667113*
> i've heard denon's mid range receivers before, they sound about as good as onkyo and yamaha in that range. i'm not saying they're bad, i'm saying true hifi equipment sounds much better. i'd literally take my old NAD receiver over pretty much any denon receiver today, then again i'm not using my receiver for blu ray's, mostly music.
> 
> i'm going to build a quad 504 amp soon, cept it will be a 5 channel amp and i will run pre outs on that through my current NAD until i decide to upgrade at any point, the quad amp will probably stay with me longer than any other piece of equipment, and that quad amp will amplify speakers better than ANY denon product, who disagrees with that statement?


Thing is we aren't and weren't talking about their receivers.

We were talking about their headphones which have gained critial acclaim for being very good.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wingzero;11667427*
> Thing is we aren't and weren't talking about their receivers.
> 
> We were talking about their headphones which have gained critial acclaim for being very good.


and my ORIGINAL question to do with that was, they have not the best receivers but they have the best headphones?


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't know about the higher end receivers, but the mid range Denon receivers tend to be a bit more on the video quality then the audio quality side.


----------



## yellowtoblerone




----------



## Wingzero

Errm yes what's that picture referring to ?


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;11676257*


Now that is both eye and ear candy. These

I am looking at some D2000s for a replacement for my AD700s.


----------



## SilverPotato

I'm the proud new owner of some brand new Grado RS1i's


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverPotato;11687537*
> I'm the proud new owner of some brand new Grado RS1i's


Those are expensive right hehe?


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11687574*
> Those are expensive right hehe?


$700 a pair

*locks doors and windows*


----------



## Sainesk

I could never find a pair of comfortable headphones (mainly had sonys) and thought I was doomed to earphones for life, but I got a pair of Sennheiser HD201s this week and I think i'm in love.







(thanks to Phospholipid's Guide...)


----------



## Royraiden

Care to share your impressions?I doubt Ill ever buy cans so expensive but I want to know about them regardless.

*EDIT* Forgot to quote but I was referring to the RS1.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainesk;11687624*
> I could never find a pair of comfortable headphones (mainly had sonys) and thought I was doomed to earphones for life, but I got a pair of Sennheiser HD201s this week and I think i'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (thanks to Phospholipid's Guide...)


If you think the HD201, you should try the AD700. Miles better.


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11687635*
> Care to share your impressions?I doubt Ill ever buy cans so expensive but I want to know about them regardless.
> 
> *EDIT* Forgot to quote but I was referring to the RS1.


Well out of the box, hmmmm... Ok imagine you're in a room, a big room, but not to big... just right, this room has perfect acoustics, and you're sitting right in the middle. Then the sounds of your favorite song start to fill the room in a rich warm dance of joy and happiness. That's what listening to these cans is like.

200 hours of burn in is going to make these things unspeakably good


----------



## Royraiden

Enjoy


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11687715*
> Enjoy


Thank you thank you


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilverPotato;11687537*
> I'm the proud new owner of some brand new Grado RS1i's


i'm the proud owner of the same mousepad as you, the steelseries experience i-2









how do you like yours?

i miss my old one that i modified. i put 10 hours of work into re painting it, no decals, the dragon is a stencil i cut out of a regular sheet of paper with a swiss army knife.


----------



## coreyL

are sennheiser cx6 just not good enough or something? lol, because if they arent, i'd love to hear what headphones ARE good enough to be on the list.

these thigns rape the hd 555's imo btw


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


i'm the proud owner of the same mousepad as you, the steelseries experience i-2









how do you like yours?

i miss my old one that i modified. i put 10 hours of work into re painting it, no decals, the dragon is a stencil i cut out of a regular sheet of paper with a swiss army knife.











Is that what they call it now? I have the Icemat V2 and yes i love it, do you have hyperglides for your mouse?


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Ignore this post. I just use it as a bookmark to where I left off.


----------



## TERMiNAL

Asus Xonar Xense, teamed with Xense Edition Sennheiser PC-350's!


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;11695527*
> Ignore this post. I just use it as a bookmark to where I left off.


Its hard to ignore your posts usually, especially the ones in "post your computer/setup pics"


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


Is that what they call it now? I have the Icemat V2 and yes i love it, do you have hyperglides for your mouse?


i use a tactx i got for $30 to replace my g9 and my GARBAGE sidewinder x8 and GARBAGE razer lachesis. razer is garbage. so are microsoft mice. bluetrack is complete garbage. the g9 is actually probably the best mouse i've ever used. the tactx is close, but not nearly as comfortable for my big hands.

anyway is your mousepad acid washed glass? it looks to be exactly the same as mine on your pic.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow I just received my ATH-AD700 and I'm so disappointed, how big of a head do you need to have for them to fit. These thing are so loose that i can't move my head without them falling. Any trick to save me having to ship them cross country to get something else. I love the sound of them just not the fit


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;11714860*
> Wow I just received my ATH-AD700 and I'm so disappointed, how big of a head do you need to have for them to fit. These thing are so loose that i can't move my head without them falling. Any trick to save me having to ship them cross country to get something else. I love the sound of them just not the fit


I heard you can put a rubber band around the the two "wings" on top of the head.


----------



## GOTFrog

Did this to them and I really like it with the elastic band mod they now fit real nice

edit also add me to the list, now all I need is a nice DAC


----------



## AdvanSuper

Got my Musiland Monitor 02 and upon installation it keeps locking up my PC...


----------



## AdvanSuper

This is amazing.

Should these be changed at all?


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow Just tryed an old Icemat USB soundcard, thinking that it might give me better sound than the crappy Realtek onboard audio, Man this is so much different Wow. Guess getting a real nice DAC can wait for later now.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;11742820*
> Wow Just tryed an old Icemat USB soundcard, thinking that it might give me better sound than the crappy Realtek onboard audio, Man this is so much different Wow. Guess getting a real nice DAC can wait for later now.


What if the DAC is that much better then the icemat though?


----------



## GOTFrog

True, but for now I can't really say that I need it. this works ok, sounds real good, and now I can put my money towards renovating my basement so I can finally get my home-theater system like it should be, and get my super nice speakers out of storage.


----------



## Psycho Homer

Before you drop $$$ on the D7000's read this and consider their offerings.
http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page15.html


----------



## RevZ

ATH-A700, ATH-AD700. One is open-back, the other closed.
Which one would be the best given their prices are the same? 
All I want is the best allround quality for around their prices. (I can get both for around $130 new here so anything of another brand which would perform even better would be nice to suggest too.. thanks in advance hehe)


----------



## thiru

What do you want to use them for? they're pretty similar.


----------



## RevZ

Like I said, allround sound quality. I listen to all kinds of music varying from Eurobeat to classical piano/orchestra to rock, so I don't really think there's one thing I can focus on. Sound crispness is a factor and so is bass quality and relative strength. As long as it doesn't come short on the bass it's fine with me.

Surroundings? My room 9 out of 10 times, in which I have my computers but I can always quiet things down (fans) if the fan rush is anywhere near audible with them on.


----------



## bobfig

i have the a700 and im loving them. the differences would be that the a700 would play lower frequency better but also have a smaller sound stage then the ad700.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psycho Homer;11751454*
> Before you drop $$$ on the D7000's read this and consider their offerings.
> http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page15.html


not impressed with the finished product...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2;11758293*
> not impressed with the finished product...


You don't like the headphones and this doesn't help, or you don't like the mods he does?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

He's never happy with the m'd mods.


----------



## coreyL

Amazon.com: V-MODA Cross-fade LP Over-Ear Headphones (Gunmetal Black): Electronics
 are these worth getting? they look badass lol. then again i dont know much about headphones compared to speakers. i'm very happy with my sennheiser cx6 though.


----------



## Ultimatium

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 650 mixed with a Lehmann Black Cube Headamp.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11762619*
> Amazon.com: V-MODA Cross-fade LP Over-Ear Headphones (Gunmetal Black): Electronics
> 
> are these worth getting? they look badass lol. then again i dont know much about headphones compared to speakers. i'm very happy with my sennheiser cx6 though.


Google?

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/514054/v-moda-crossfade-lp


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11762619*
> Amazon.com: V-MODA Cross-fade LP Over-Ear Headphones (Gunmetal Black): Electronics
> 
> are these worth getting? they look badass lol. then again i dont know much about headphones compared to speakers. i'm very happy with my sennheiser cx6 though.


Read some reviews on Head-Fi...........

If you like boomy bass go with V-Muddy


----------



## kingofyo1

I'm in with pulsewave v2's.. they vibrate and light up ^^ awesome audio quality though and great mic


----------



## jouno53

Just got a pair of Sennheiser HD555's for Christmas from my parents! They sound absolutely amazing compared to the cheap ones I was used to. I got my dad the HD202's, which also sound great. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## TUDJ

Great present, get yourself a soundcard and you'll have even better sound


----------



## EpicPie

Add me in. ^_^
Sennheiser HD 201's
TekNmotion Pulse Wave 2 Gaming Headphones


----------



## FearSC549

Should headphones club also include IEMs?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;11777054*
> Should headphones club also include IEMs?


It includes mine, so I'd guess so







.


----------



## Kongslien

My headphones just broke







i had the SoundBlaster WoW Wireless ones. I was just about to use them, then the arm that holds the left speaker snapped. What a waste of $250 :/

Any suggestions for new ones? I'll be using them for some gaming, music listening and movie watching. Most preferably some that covers my whole ears, and really packs a bunch of bass.
I'd prefer wireless ones, but if wired is the only way to go, then suggest some









EDIT: And i thought of lowering the pricetag to around $200.


----------



## Crazy9000

I'll just recommend what I always do for the $250 price range and bass







.

http://www.buy.com/listing/sellerlistings.asp?sku=206928680&buy=1

You'll want to get a real soundcard too.


----------



## Kongslien

Considering i'm currently using a laptop, a new soundcard is out of the question








On my desktop, i already have the Creative SoundBlaster Audigy something.

Off-topic: I see your cat likes to sit in your pants, so does my cat







My cat also has the same colors


----------



## coreyL

ok i just got a $300 apple gift card. even though i have sennheiser cx6, i want some over the hear headphones. i'm really thinking about getting the vmoda LP crossfade, since i do love bass. my problem is vomodo doesnt even release the most important specs. i'm looking for the lowest THD (total harmonic distortion) over 100 db at least, 110-120 is ideal. damn good build quality. biggest frequency response range possible.

my two main choices are

http://store.apple.com/us/product/H1...1NjY&s=priceHL

http://store.apple.com/us/product/TX...zNzA&s=priceHL

i have owned:

http://store.apple.com/us/product/TX...2ODg&s=priceHL
got this for FREE, i would NEVER buy bose. they were decent, not worth the price. comfort and noise cancelation was awesome though

http://store.apple.com/us/product/TV...5ODE&s=priceHL

http://store.apple.com/us/product/H2...2OTM&s=priceHL

etymotic ER6 (second best headphones ive ever heard)

my sennheiser CX6 (best pair of headphones ive ever heard)

ive heard beats by dr drey. i am not impressed.

basically how would these two headphones stack up against each other, and how would they strack up against the headphones ive previously owned, and how would they stack up against the famed hd555's

and how well does amplication work with them, also, can anyone find me the SPL and THD specs on the crossfade? i am getting headphones from apple only, i want the best headphones for around $300 or less can buy. aethsetis, comfort mattter, cool things like noise cancellation and portability are a plus. sound quality is number one, price is not a question, i can even go over $400 if i really need to. WHICH are the best headphones in the apple store, is it worth getting the crossfades? i love electroic music, metal (melodic death metal in particular), hard rock, chill music like drums and bass, good hip hop... but yeah.

bass is a HUGE dynamic of my music. i want DETAILED, CLEAR bass, where i can hear songs like chiron - all that remains and hear the double bass pedals with all the detail, and i want it to HIT and thump on my head while doing so. i also want detailed highs and mids as well, but i want bass to be an impact, comfort is pretty important.


----------



## Lostcase

*IEM:* Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10(will be reshelled soon) Ultimate Ears MetroFi 220vi, Altec Lansing UHP326
*Headphones:* Audio Technica ATHM40FS, Sennheiser HD 202


----------



## mushrooshi

Can I join with my iGrado? Considering they have the same drivers as the SR60s, and I'm modding them...

Oh, I also have Turtle Beach X11s


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi;11785056*
> Can I join with my iGrado? Considering they have the same drivers as the SR60s, and I'm modding them...


lawl, good luck. my crossfade LP's and sennheiser cx arent good enough.

aparently this club is only for high end denon and hd555+

=[


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11786141*
> lawl, good luck. my crossfade LP's and sennheiser cx arent good enough.
> 
> aparently this club is only for high end denon and hd555+
> 
> =[


ROFL

relax, the dude that updates the list probably wants to spend his time doing something besides watching this thread







. He'll get it eventually.

My HD202 are still up there, so just about anything is fair







.

As for the apple gift card, the ones that caught my eye were hf2/hf3, maybe srh840. I don't know anything about the B&W's though.

A good option would be to buy some dr.dre's beats and resell them NIB for 98% of the price and then buy something you really want







. It looks like they're selling everything for MSRP







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;11786836*
> ROFL
> 
> relax, the dude that updates the list probably wants to spend his time doing something besides watching this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He'll get it eventually.
> 
> My HD202 are still up there, so just about anything is fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for the apple gift card, the ones that caught my eye were hf2/hf3, maybe srh840. I don't know anything about the B&W's though.
> 
> A good option would be to buy some dr.dre's beats and resell them NIB for 98% of the price and then buy something you really want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It looks like they're selling everything for MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ehh i ended up haggling them down with the crossfade LP's for $180, which still gives me somoe to spend. they way i figure it is, if i want insanely low THD and fidelity, i'll put on my sennheiser cx6. if i want raw thumping power of bass that my head feels as much as hears for my electronic music and heavy metal with bass, i'll switch to the crossfade LP. i like the versitility i get there, because in fidelity, i'm almost positive that my cx 6 will beat anything the apple store sells for $300 or less. i might try to modify my crossfade LP's down the road to enable them to fold like the B&W P5's and many other dj headphones (i know the p5's are MOBILE headphones, but i listed it there and it should be familiar)

build quality on the crossfade is astounding, the cord is one of the best ive ever seen on headphones. it is rugged, yet light, aesthetics are awesome. my only real gripe with these headphones is the lack of folding the cups in to wear all day (basically turn the cups 180 degrees to wear like a necklace) which might be modifiable. this will also actually increase durability by takign away a stress point.

if the sound was a tiny bit more open and had a tiny bit more fidelity, these might literally be the best headphones ive ever heard, but they roflstomp on the dr beats, i liked them better than the klipsch on ear and actually the B&W P5's as well, however fidelity on my etymotic er6 and sennheiser cx6 do beat it, but for electronic music and many metal songs, there are no better headphones ive used so far than these, i'm thinking video games will be excellent as well.

do these have the ability to be amplified? and if so, how much, and how much better willt hey sound? is modifying the ear cups to turn 180 degrees and slightly snap in place on each end of the turn viable somehow?


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

add me, i got HD201s


----------



## Xazen

Add me please. Sennheiser HD595s.


----------



## mushrooshi

How many people have tried to enter with Skullcandies. Lol.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mushrooshi;11798966*
> How many people have tried to enter with Skullcandies. Lol.


you're saying the skullcandy aviator's are not valid? i pity you.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mushrooshi*


How many people have tried to enter with Skullcandies. Lol.


Plenty. There used to be separate sections for bose and IIRC either skullcandies or 'gaming' headsets.


----------



## thiru

Lol I hadn't realize that the spreadsheets were still being updated. Who's doing it?


----------



## Shiveron

idk but i'm in. DT770 Pro 80ohm


----------



## iPodder

Just got some m50s in the mail. Does it hurt the sound quality if i don't burn in with music in the beginning, or can i just use these right away as I would use my old headphones?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iPodder*


Just got some m50s in the mail. Does it hurt the sound quality if i don't burn in with music in the beginning, or can i just use these right away as I would use my old headphones?


Just use them right away.I did notice that the bass sounded a lot better after burning them for some days,but it could be as other member stated, that you just get used to the sound.Just listen to them and tr y to remember how they sound out of the box and describe it and do the same after a few weeks and compare both.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiveron*


idk but i'm in. DT770 Pro 80ohm


Give me some thoughts about those beyers!!!Im aiming for the DT880 600ohm though.


----------



## naturaldisaster

hi folks, iam kinda noob when it comes to pc audio. but i love good quality sound. i wanted to ask. is there any sound card that has a front panel unit with a built in headphone amp? i am planning to get a new sound card.

i have the fatality champ edition in mind but i dont think it has the headphone amp.

also, i read somewhere that EAX 5.0 is latest, but is no longer a widely used technology. is this true..... i could do with some suggestions.

thanks

btw. i am currently using a pair of Bose quiet comfort3, Sony NC-22 and am planning V-MODA Crossfade LP Headphones as well..... speaker system is a cheapo creative T6200.


----------



## Kongslien

So i got rid of those WoW wireless ones, and got myself some AKG K518 LE, yellow. Is that worthy of joining?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naturaldisaster;11806652*
> hi folks, iam kinda noob when it comes to pc audio. but i love good quality sound. i wanted to ask. is there any sound card that has a front panel unit with a built in headphone amp? i am planning to get a new sound card.
> 
> i have the fatality champ edition in mind but i dont think it has the headphone amp.
> 
> also, i read somewhere that EAX 5.0 is latest, but is no longer a widely used technology. is this true..... i could do with some suggestions.
> 
> thanks
> 
> btw. i am currently using a pair of Bose quiet comfort3, Sony NC-22 and am planning V-MODA Crossfade LP Headphones as well..... speaker system is a cheapo creative T6200.


If you love bass, I HIGHLY recommend the crossfade lp. They are thebest headphones for electronic music ive heard so far. Still need break intime


----------



## naturaldisaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11822326*
> If you love bass, I HIGHLY recommend the crossfade lp. They are thebest headphones for electronic music ive heard so far. Still need break intime


thanks for the heads up,

any idea of the type of sound card i could use on my pc? for gaming/movies,etc?


----------



## kora04

Zalman ZM-RS6F 5.1!


----------



## linkin93

Count me in. Sennheiser HD201's


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I've just got a pair of JVC RX700's in the post and I'm wondering what the best way to set them up is. Anyone else with these running an X-Fi XtremeGamer? The headphone setting sounds awful, so I'm using 5.1.

They sound brilliant for the money though.


----------



## Kongslien

I'm starting to wonder if the list is being maintained, or if us later "members/wanting to join" just don't have good enough headphones


----------



## thiru

It's still updated.

No idea who's doing it though.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;11840256*
> I've just got a pair of JVC RX700's in the post and I'm wondering what the best way to set them up is. Anyone else with these running an X-Fi XtremeGamer? The headphone setting sounds awful, so I'm using 5.1.
> 
> They sound brilliant for the money though.


Do not use the headphone setting on the XtremeGamer. Use 2.0/2.1.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11841176*
> It's still updated.
> 
> No idea who's doing it though.


FaLLeNAn9eL has been the thread owner for some time now. I don't remember who originally started the thread.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11841176*
> It's still updated.
> 
> No idea who's doing it though.


FaLLeNAn9eL is the cool dude who keeps the list updated, he has a life outside of OCN so sometimes it doesn't get done for a few weeks


----------



## garricktlee

ATH-AD700 and ATH-M50's here.


----------



## Adversity

Ordered Denon D7000s 2 days ago, can't wait until they come in!!


----------



## akrEAGLE

I recently got a pair of AKG K702's, and they sound absolutely stunning.


----------



## citruspers

I'll join

Sennheiser HD435
Grado SR80i


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *citruspers;11864357*
> I'll join
> 
> Sennheiser HD435
> Grado SR80i


You're on cameralabs right?


----------



## Aeonus

I'm joining, Medusa NX like many before me


----------



## candy_van

Recently got a pair of Shure SRH840s, also got a pair of ATH-M50s coming too - got 'em cheap couldn't resist for comparison


----------



## dismas

Hi, can someone recommend me headphones?

How much are you willing to spend?
$200

How important is comfort to you?
very important

Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage?
70% gaming, 30% music

Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached?
no

Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?
On my desktop I use a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE
I have no idea what my laptop has (HP Pavilion dv6)

What kind of music do you listen to?
I mostly listen to rock and electronic music about equally. Also lots of game OSTs

Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones?
closed back


----------



## Aden Florian

Does it mean my cans have good soundstage if sometimes I get freaked out, because some sound in the music sounds like it's in my room or outside?

To Dismas, if you don't have to worry about the sound bothering others and/or you haven't tried open backs before, I'd recommend them.


----------



## Djankie

I've also gotten a Beyerdynamic dt-990 pro and a senheiser 650


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dismas;11866514*
> Hi, can someone recommend me headphones?
> 
> How much are you willing to spend?
> $200
> 
> How important is comfort to you?
> very important
> 
> Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage?
> 70% gaming, 30% music
> 
> Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached?
> no
> 
> Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?
> On my desktop I use a Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE
> I have no idea what my laptop has (HP Pavilion dv6)
> 
> What kind of music do you listen to?
> I mostly listen to rock and electronic music about equally. Also lots of game OSTs
> 
> Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones?
> closed back


audio technica a700 or ad700. You might be able to fit some ad/a900's in your budget if you shop wisely.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

I'll join the club. I'm rocking an SVS Realiser + Stax 007t + Stax 404LE's.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Danm.. how much did that amp run you. The 007t is usually expensive as heck.


----------



## mahtareika

Edit: Totally posted this in the wrong thread. Sorriezz.... Anyways, here's my new tube amp.


----------



## AlanScott

I'll join

Beyerdynamic DT 990









Denon AH-D2000


----------



## RallyMaster

Wow, serious cans above me. How are you powering those two?


----------



## coreyL

add me for these and my sennheiser cx6 please. those are the vmoda crossfade lp. CAN THESE HEADPHONES BE AMPLIFIED? someone please tell me if they will sound better amplified.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11903386*
> I'll join
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT 990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denon AH-D2000


Are those pics yours??If yes then nice illumination dude!!!


----------



## coreyL

Yeah, cool. No one help me even though I've asked like 10'times and even made a thread asking if the Vmoda crossfade lp sound any better with a headphone amp for fidelity than my iPhone.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11907772*
> Yeah, cool. No one help me even though I've asked like 10'times and even made a thread asking if the Vmoda crossfade lp sound any better with a headphone amp for fidelity than my iPhone.


Google can help!Seriously,check some reviews and try to get an idea of how they compare to other headphones.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11907829*
> Google can help!Seriously,check some reviews and try to get an idea of how they compare to other headphones.


I googled it for 2 hours on trying to find a comparison to hd 555's alone. You think I haven't tried that?

I couldnt find a comparison to anything but the dr Dre beats which are garbage. I've heard both. Te crossfade wins hands down. That guy was an idiot and didn't make a good review at all.

Someone help me find compairisons and if the crossfade lp sounds better with a headphone amp please.


----------



## Royraiden

If they sound good to you just get /use them.As for the amp I have no knowledge about them so I cant help.


----------



## Crazy9000

Crossfade lp's impedance is 32ohms, probably won't benefit much from an amp.


----------



## SZayat

Purchased an ATH-A700 two weeks ago. Please add.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11908143*
> Crossfade lp's impedance is 32ohms, probably won't benefit much from an amp.


So you're saying the amplification ohm for ohm on a headphone amp is no better than an iPod?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11908319*
> So you're saying the amplification ohm for ohm on a headphone amp is no better than an iPod?


Are they too quiet? I'm just saying they won't sound that much better. They will certainly be able to be louder with an amp.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11908431*
> Are they too quiet? I'm just saying they won't sound that much better. They will certainly be able to be louder with an amp.


They are more than plenty loud, but will fidelity or bass get better with an amp?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11908554*
> They are more than plenty loud, but will fidelity or bass get better with an amp?


I don't get why you ask for opinions then shoot it down when they give it.

The impedance isn't high at all (it's actually quite low), therefore you wont benefit from an amp as you would from something like the older hd555's (older supposedly had 120, newer ones have 50. See my link for source).

Here was a quick snip from a review I previously read that explained the concept mentioned well enough for now. (nevermind that they are from an hd555 review)
Quote:


> . . .
> All things being equal, more impedance means less volume for a given volume knob setting, and the amplifiers in most portable audio devices (and a disturbing number of non-portable ones) can't manage a whole lot of clean output voltage. Even if background noise (which'll come straight through open headphones) and the goofiness of big headphones with a little MP3 player aren't an issue for you, therefore, the original 120-ohm 555s may not quite cut it without an outboard amplifier of one kind or another - though 120-ohm impedance isn't that high, and some of the higher-quality portable players can pump out decent voltage.
> 
> Just the same, though, low-impedance (32 ohms, usually) or very-high-efficiency (more noise per milliwatt) headphones are better for portable use, and higher efficiency is, all things being equal, a good thing in general.
> . . .


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5;11908814*
> I don't get why you ask for opinions then shoot it down when they give it.
> 
> The impedance isn't high at all (it's actually quite low), therefore you wont benefit from an amp as you would from something like the older hd555's (older supposedly had 120, newer ones have 50. See my link for source).
> 
> Here was a quick snip from a review I previously read that explained the concept mentioned well enough for now. (nevermind that they are from an hd555 review)


Dude I get the fact the headphones dont need to be louder. I don't care about getting louder. I care about would the better quality amplification actually make my crossfade lp SOUND better?

It seems like you'd tell me to use a 110 watt garbage Sony receiver over a 150 watt macintosh tube amplifier because the klipsch speakers I don't own have a very high efficiency of 96db, when the macintosh would probably sound ALOT better with a very good pre amplifier.

I know alot more about home audio than headphones, so can Somone actually help me and let me know whether or not I would be getting more clean audio with more fidelity with my crossfade lp off of an amplifier.

And I know what impedance for speakers does. The higher the impedance, the more the voice coil of the speaker will resist the current it is receiving, meaning the same current going into a 4 ohm subwoofer will make a 1/2 ohm sub play ALOT louder. Sound quality is not about speaker efficiency, or about how loud a speaker gets. It's about how well it reproduces the sound, what I look for to reflect this is desirable SPL levels with the lowest possible THD in the specs.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Anyone get a LCD2 yet? I think it's cool we have a stax owner before a LCD2 or other planers.


----------



## Tatakai All

Have some HD 595s currently in route, update please.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;11889389*
> Danm.. how much did that amp run you. The 007t is usually expensive as heck.


around $1K if memory serves me...


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Thought so.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11907772*
> Yeah, cool. No one help me even though I've asked like 10'times and even made a thread asking if the Vmoda crossfade lp sound any better with a headphone amp for fidelity than my iPhone.


Don't be so aggressive in the way you ask questions or come back at people's answers and you might get more help.

You're asking a question which probably doesn't apply to many people, if nobody has heard those headphones with an amp then they can't help you.

Amps never 'add' quality or clarity but they can help higher impendence or low sensitivity headphones produce more detailed sound if they need the extra power/current. What could help is a better source. If you amplify a bad source (iPhone) then you still get bad sound, an amplifier will amplify everything, noise/distortion etc. If you have a great quality source to start with then you will end up with a cleaner sound.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11907772*
> Yeah, cool. No one help me even though I've asked like 10'times and even made a thread asking if the Vmoda crossfade lp sound any better with a headphone amp for fidelity than my iPhone.


Make a thread. I'm sure many of OCN's audiophiles who can help you stopped reading this thread with all the crappy headphones people post in here


----------



## jtypin

Can I get down for some Audio Technica AD-700's and some Siberia V1's?

and thiru get in vent i'm alone and bored.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Don't be so aggressive in the way you ask questions or come back at people's answers and you might get more help.

You're asking a question which probably doesn't apply to many people, if nobody has heard those headphones with an amp then they can't help you.

Amps never 'add' quality or clarity but they can help higher impendence or low sensitivity headphones produce more detailed sound if they need the extra power/current. What could help is a better source. If you amplify a bad source (iPhone) then you still get bad sound, an amplifier will amplify everything, noise/distortion etc. If you have a great quality source to start with then you will end up with a cleaner sound.


so basically the only point for headphone amps is to make headphones sound louder out of exiting pre amplification and usually does not improve quality at all with efficient headphones unlike with home speakers?

quad amps and mcintosh amps will beat the hell out of big box company's receiver amplification rated twice as much as them. for example, i'd take a 75 watt mcintosh tube amp and a harmon kardon, marrantz, meridian, over any big box garbage receiver like sony's denon's, pioneer, onkyo pices of trash. i actually plan on building a quad 405 amplifier some time soon with hopefully 5 channels to use with pre out on my current NAD T751 for a while, then switch to a damn good pre amp down the road. hopefully a quad 405 amp will make the energy RC 50 speakers i plan on getting sound alot better


















also, theres a pic of my headphones ^_^


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


so basically the only point for headphone amps is to make headphones sound louder out of exiting pre amplification and usually does not improve quality at all with efficient headphones unlike with home speakers?


Amps don't (can't) add quality, they can provide more power/current to enable the speaker/headphone to produce better sound which is a different thing. I don't know the technical details but a low sensitivity headphone/speakers needs more power/current to be able to produce the same level sound as a high sensitivity speaker (assuming all other variables are equal).

An iPod can't provide enough current for a pair of HD600 to sound great, a headphone amp can; it's not adding sound quality it's just providing what the headphones need to do their job properly (which in turn results in better sound)


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;11910688*
> Amps don't (can't) add quality, they can provide more power/current to enable the speaker/headphone to produce better sound which is a different thing. I don't know the technical details but a low sensitivity headphone/speakers needs more power/current to be able to produce the same level sound as a high sensitivity speaker (assuming all other variables are equal).
> 
> An iPod can't provide enough current for a pair of HD600 to sound great, a headphone amp can; it's not adding sound quality it's just providing what the headphones need to do their job properly (which in turn results in better sound)


that doesnt make sense, you are saying amplification quality does not matter? which would sound better, tell me:

my velodyne servo controller class b amplifier 400 watts at half power, or my 175 kenwood KAC 821 car amplifier inverted wall power from my xbox power supply? amps have total harmonic distortion as well too. i have to study this some, but my opinion is for a FACT, amplification quality matters. i'm positive tube amps would rape my NAD T751's amplification at the same wattage.

so basically, i'm asking if amps REDUCE quality from being a bad amp, in which case, are mp3 amplifiers any worse QUALITY per same current than headphone amplifiers?


----------



## 98uk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11910812*
> that doesnt make sense, you are saying amplification quality does not matter? which would sound better, tell me:
> 
> my velodyne servo controller class b amplifier 400 watts at half power, or my 175 kenwood KAC 821 car amplifier inverted wall power from my xbox power supply? amps have total harmonic distortion as well too. i have to study this some, but my opinion is for a FACT, amplification quality matters. i'm positive tube amps would rape my NAD T751's amplification at the same wattage.


No, he's saying that amps do not add quality. It allows headphones the power to work at their optimum levels. Therefore, 600ohm headphones would sound better on an amp, but that is not because the amp adds quality, it simply enables the headphones to work properly. Tube amps simply change the signature. They add a warm, lazy sense to the music which counters quite sharp headphones/speakers nicely. I found this exact point when I matched my Ultrasone HFI-680's with my LD MKIII (now sold).

The only piece of equipment that I believe can make music sound better is a DAC. For example, my DacMagic has various phase settings, some notably increase the quality of music by slightly changing the wave roll off.


----------



## admflameberg

Besides op-amps, Just like tubes there are many op-amps that have different sound signatures. that also work different based on the headphones. It also up to the person too if they like that signature as well.

as Some op-amps/tube do better with certain headphones then others. op-amps/tubes Like ones that has a netual sound and a wide sound stage.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11910812*
> so basically, i'm asking if amps REDUCE quality from being a bad amp, in which case, are mp3 amplifiers any worse QUALITY per same current than headphone amplifiers?


An amp using cheap parts and simple design is going to sound worse than a well-built amp using high quality parts, there's more to it than just the amount of power an amp can supply (the same as with Hi-Fi amps, a 100W per channel amp isn't necessarily better than a 30W per channel amp, there are many more factors)


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11907607*
> Are those pics yours??If yes then nice illumination dude!!!


haha thanks, yeah those are my shots, photography is my main vice.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11903386*
> I'll join
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT 990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Is your name Scott Sutherland? If so:
> 
> 1) Those pictures look better than the offical ones beyerdynamic use.
> 2) How are the DT990s? I almost got a pair but opted for the 770s instead
> 3) Please... for great justice... name your first born child Kiefer [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif
> 
> Random picture


----------



## AddictedGamer93

ill join.

Tritton AX720


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11911136*
> Is your name Scott Sutherland? If so:
> 
> 1) Those pictures look better than the offical ones beyerdynamic use.
> 2) How are the DT990s? I almost got a pair but opted for the 770s instead
> 3) Please... for great justice... name your first born child Kiefer


haha why yes that is most certainly my name. Thanks for the kind words on the photos, I love shooting product photography... so much easier than people, not only does the product sit still it doesnt talk back or say it looks ugly or fat.

As for the DT990s I like em, excellent clarity, although pretty lacking in bass. I guess the best way to describe them would be transparent. I mainly use them for more laid back music, and any rock or alternative I use my denons.

haha name the first born Kiefer... agreed


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11911315*
> haha why yes that is most certainly my name. Thanks for the kind words on the photos, I love shooting product photography... so much easier than people, not only does the product sit still it doesnt talk back or say it looks ugly or fat.
> 
> As for the DT990s I like em, excellent clarity, although pretty lacking in bass. I guess the best way to describe them would be transparent. I mainly use them for more laid back music, and any rock or alternative I use my denons.
> 
> haha name the first born Kiefer... agreed


Well, bass is important to me. A member on here reccomended the D770s because the the fantastic bass, and i'd be inclinced to aggree with him. Glad i didn't get the 990s. Even if they have better reproduction and a better sound stage, if the bass is worse that puts me right off.

You could probably do product photography as a full time job.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11908959*
> Dude I get the fact the headphones dont need to be louder. I don't care about getting louder. I care about would the better quality amplification actually make my crossfade lp SOUND better?
> 
> It seems like you'd tell me to use a 110 watt garbage Sony receiver over a 150 watt macintosh tube amplifier because the klipsch speakers I don't own have a very high efficiency of 96db, when the macintosh would probably sound ALOT better with a very good pre amplifier.
> 
> I know alot more about home audio than headphones, so can Somone actually help me and let me know whether or not I would be getting more clean audio with more fidelity with my crossfade lp off of an amplifier.
> 
> And I know what impedance for speakers does. The higher the impedance, the more the voice coil of the speaker will resist the current it is receiving, meaning the same current going into a 4 ohm subwoofer will make a 1/2 ohm sub play ALOT louder. Sound quality is not about speaker efficiency, or about how loud a speaker gets. It's about how well it reproduces the sound, what I look for to reflect this is desirable SPL levels with the lowest possible THD in the specs.


This is the exact reason everyone ignores you. I'm sick of bothering.


----------



## AlanScott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11911342*
> Well, bass is important to me. A member on here reccomended the D770s because the the fantastic bass, and i'd be inclinced to aggree with him. Glad i didn't get the 990s. Even if they have better reproduction and a better sound stage, if the bass is worse that puts me right off.
> 
> You could probably do product photography as a full time job.


Yeah I agree for sure, pretty much the main reason why I use my denons more, sealed cans with much better bass, they just sound better to me.

It was my plan for awhile to make photography my living, hell I went to school for it, assisted on some high end automotive photography campaigns but somewhere along the lines I fell into doing aircraft avionics instead. I get back into it eventually though.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlanScott;11911433*
> Yeah I agree for sure, pretty much the main reason why I use my denons more, sealed cans with much better bass, they just sound better to me.
> 
> It was my plan for awhile to make photography my living, hell I went to school for it, assisted on some high end automotive photography campaigns but somewhere along the lines I fell into doing aircraft avionics instead. I get back into it eventually though.


Aircraft Avionics you say? That's one good career to an even better one.

<-- Trainee pilot


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;11909772*
> Make a thread. I'm sure many of OCN's audiophiles who can help you stopped reading this thread with all the crappy headphones people post in here


lol, maybe there should be a minimum dollar amount requirement?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt;11912242*
> lol, maybe there should be a minimum dollar amount requirement?


Still people with Beats could be in with those overpriced garbage.


----------



## Djankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt;11912242*
> lol, maybe there should be a minimum dollar amount requirement?


hmm perhaps an HD800 and better ?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djankie;11912283*
> hmm perhaps an hd800 and better ?


lol :d


----------



## Aden Florian

Bought the K702's again, but this time with the FiiO E7+E9! I've been running them through my home theater receiver for 2 days and was meh, but the E7+E9 got here today. Kinda speechless, the K702's just came alive







. I was honestly thinking about selling them again, and didn't think the amp+dac was worth it, almost same price as the headphones, but I was so, so wrong. Hopefully this was semi-informative someone.

-Coming from unamped ATH-AD700

-Note: My ears get really hot really fast.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11912282*
> Still people with Beats could be in with those overpriced garbage.


Apparently beats > my Vmoda crossfade lp and sennheiser cx6. I can't make the list at all. Maybe I should stop buying garbage headphones? Lol.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11915077*
> Apparently beats > my Vmoda crossfade lp and sennheiser cx6. I can't make the list at all. Maybe I should stop buying garbage headphones? Lol.


Did you check the list of members?There's people with cx500 so you should be in, maybe the list hasnt been updated it a while.


----------



## W4LNUT5

coreyL - i lol. You've been on the list for a bit now.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

LOL, I didn't know there was a list... well, I'm not on it so I guess it hasn't been updated in the last few days.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie;11912283*
> hmm perhaps an HD800 and better ?


You know, I had the HD800's for a bit and I still prefer the 'stat sound. Not to say they aren't great cans but just not my bag I guess.


----------



## gorb

i have ath-ad300 & ha-rx700 in addition to the ath-ad700s from my original post from whenever


----------



## newt111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt;11915469*
> LOL, I didn't know there was a list... well, I'm not on it so I guess it hasn't been updated in the last few days.


Whenever you see these posts, it's been updated. If you still didn't make it, repost your gear for next time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;11512592*
> Whew. Got the list update.
> 
> HD650 drivers finally arrived after being on back order almost forever. I now have a pair of HD650s with custom cables and a pair of HD580s with HD600 cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;11695527*
> Ignore this post. I just use it as a bookmark to where I left off.


----------



## legoman786

I'm at my wife's aunt's school classroom and she uses these headphones (provided by the school district BTW): http://www.shopping.com/Hamilton-Electric-SchoolMate-Mono-Stereo-Deluxe-Headphone-4-in-1-Design-With-Volume-Control/info

They don't sound too bad, however, they murder ears.

At home, though, I use my Sennheiser HD535 backed by a SoundBlaster Audigy 1 Platinum eX external I/O box.


----------



## mahtareika

Two more additions for MahtaReika:

Grado GS1000i

AKG K701 w/ Black Dragon cabling. (I got these used and will need to replace the pads, but, they sound great!)


















I'll more than likely sell off my Grago SR325's w/ Blue Dragon cabling to clear some desk space.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;11915403*
> Did you check the list of members?There's people with cx500 so you should be in, maybe the list hasnt been updated it a while.


oh wow, i am in the list, but my crossfade LP are not updated


----------



## theCanadian

Oh. My. God. I got the Senn 595's today. The sound is just a bit recessed, but overall they have a very real feel to them. And the bass is just there. Just right.

I rest my case with this track: http://www.mediafire.com/?ud0dtcmnk7kj7vl

In other news, a few days after Xmas, I asked after my dad's old turntable, he didn't want to mess with it so he just gifted it to me. A free direct drive turntable. Talk about making my day! Had to drop $50 for a new cart though. I'll have it all together in the next few weeks. I think I'm going to make the Senn's dedicated to the turntable.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11917731*
> Oh. My. God. I got the Senn 595's today. The sound is just a bit recessed, but overall they have a very real feel to them. And the bass is just there. Just right.
> 
> I rest my case with this track: http://www.mediafire.com/?ud0dtcmnk7kj7vl
> 
> In other news, a few days after Xmas, I asked after my dad's old turntable, he didn't want to mess with it so he just gifted it to me. A free direct drive turntable. Talk about making my day! Had to drop $50 for a new cart though. I'll have it all together in the next few weeks. I think I'm going to make the Senn's dedicated to the turntable.


I'mma check this song out with my bx5a's and velodyne ULD 18 sub from my digital out to my NAD T751 receiver


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11917731*
> Oh. My. God. I got the Senn 595's today. The sound is just a bit recessed


Sounding like it's behind a curtain?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;11917986*
> Sounding like it's behind a curtain?


Mmm, a bit. Not very forward compared to the AD700's, and even the JVC RX700's. Those RX700's blew me away for the price. I don't know how JVC did it.

Anyway. Certainly a bit more laid back than I'm used to. The AD700's are VERY forward. We'll see if the 595's improve over a couple dozen hours though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11917893*
> I'mma check this song out with my bx5a's and velodyne ULD 18 sub from my digital out to my NAD T751 receiver


It's a good one. And the recording quality is supreme







.


----------



## Corrupt

Monster Turbines here


----------



## theCanadian

The Monster brand has always seemed a little overly expensive to me. Anybody care to remark? I honestly don't hear much about them. Are they worth the price tag? Not that I intend to drop $300 on *any* pair of headphones within the foreseeable future.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11919313*
> The Monster brand has always seemed a little overly expensive to me. Anybody care to remark? I honestly don't hear much about them. Are they worth the price tag? Not that I intend to drop $300 on *any* pair of headphones within the foreseeable future.


Most of their headphones, yes. The turbine series have gotten good reviews on headfi and you can usually get them cheaper than monster's price.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11918965*
> Mmm, a bit. Not very forward compared to the AD700's, and even the JVC RX700's. Those RX700's blew me away for the price. I don't know how JVC did it.
> 
> Anyway. Certainly a bit more laid back than I'm used to. The AD700's are VERY forward. We'll see if the 595's improve over a couple dozen hours though.
> 
> It's a good one. And the recording quality is supreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The HD595 is probably one of the most forward sounding Sennheisers. People have said it's the Grado of their entire lineup. Interesting that you'd still find it recessed. However, I do find the HD595 to be sleep-inducing and not really all that enjoyable.


----------



## slytown

Add AKG 240M and Sennheiser HD25-II.


----------



## coreyL

which headpobes have the best bass ever? I ask this because my vmoda crossfade pretty much vibrate my skull, i''d like to know of better bass in headphones.

my velodyne ULD 18 makes my headphones sound like crap though


----------



## Crazy9000

Good bass and rocking skull don't go together. What you're referring to is just loud bass, if that's all you want I'd suggest the Dr. Dre beats.


----------



## eagle3566

So I currently have JVC HA-RX700's and am looking at getting something in the senn 5xx series. I had heard previously when I bought them that the RX700's sound just as good or better than the senn's but I kinda brushed it off. Has anyone heard both the RX-700's and Senn 5xx (mainly the 555's that I'm looking at) that can tell me whether it would be an upgrade or just a lateral movement? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS: Main use is for music of all types minus really heavy metal and most rap. Also will be used for some gaming, but music is more important for me.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11930787*
> Good bass and rocking skull don't go together. What you're referring to is just loud bass, if that's all you want I'd suggest the Dr. Dre beats.


wait, who hell the hell says you cant have loud, good bass? i like relitively loud bass, but very very low distortion on the bass. the beats are garbage compaired to my crossfade to my ears. i will tell you straight up, for fidelity alone, my sennheiser cx6 will RAPE my crossfade, but it doesn't have quite as much bass as i'd like. my problem is i havent ever heard anything better than my cx6 for fidelity. ive heard the beats, i think they suck. ive owned bose quiet comfort 3 which i didnt pay for. it had almost as much bass as my crossfade but nowhere near the fidelity. i like my bass to hit hard with fidelity, and that's why i absolutely love my velodyne ULD 18. iv'e only heard two velodynes in my life: the DD 12, and my ULD 18. both are amazing, but my friend keeps his DD12 too low for my tastes. funny thing is my bass knob has been all the way down too. take a look.










nearly all the way down, any higher and it completely rapes my bx5a's in loudness.

but yeah, i like really deep hitting bass, not necessarily loud bass. the ipod headphones are advertised as 20 htz- 20,000 htz, but they don't really go down to 20 htz with low distortion at all. the beats are ok, but only worth maybe half their price in quality and are cheaply made. the crossfade need to be foldable imo, a tad better fidelity, then they would be perfect.

a great song i like to test in fidelity as well as bass would be:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaQmRiHzTyY&hd=1[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;11931838*
> wait, who hell the hell says you cant have loud, good bass? i like relitively loud bass, but very very low distortion on the bass. the beats are garbage compaired to my crossfade to my ears. i will tell you straight up, for fidelity alone, my sennheiser cx6 will RAPE my crossfade, but it doesn't have quite as much bass as i'd like. my problem is i havent ever heard anything better than my cx6 for fidelity. ive heard the beats, i think they suck. ive owned bose quiet comfort 3 which i didnt pay for. it had almost as much bass as my crossfade but nowhere near the fidelity. i like my bass to hit hard with fidelity, and that's why i absolutely love my velodyne ULD 18. iv'e only heard two velodynes in my life: the DD 12, and my ULD 18. both are amazing, but my friend keeps his DD12 too low for my tastes. funny thing is my bass knob has been all the way down too. take a look.
> 
> but yeah, i like really deep hitting bass, not necessarily loud bass. the ipod headphones are advertised as 20 htz- 20,000 htz, but they don't really go down to 20 htz with low distortion at all. the beats are ok, but only worth maybe half their price in quality and are cheaply made. the crossfade need to be foldable imo, a tad better fidelity, then they would be perfect.


Maybe it's just a differing of what we think "skull crushing" means. Generally you wouldn't have any sort of high end headphone that has what I'd consider "skull crushing" bass, since that would overpower the rest of the music completely.

I like recommending the Denon d2000 because it's a good headphone in that price range. They have good bass, even a bit overpowering for some people. If you EQ them you would probably get your desired effect without compromising on quality much.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;11931956*
> Maybe it's just a differing of what we think "skull crushing" means. Generally you wouldn't have any sort of high end headphone that has what I'd consider "skull crushing" bass, since that would overpower the rest of the music completely.
> 
> I like recommending the Denon d2000 because it's a good headphone in that price range. They have good bass, even a bit overpowering for some people. If you EQ them you would probably get your desired effect without compromising on quality much.


ahh, haha. no, i don't like overpowering bass, and to get the skull crushing effect, i have to turn my crossfades so loud, that the treble hurts my ears on most songs. it's pretty cool to play bass, i love you on them though and have your head feel the bass down to like 7 htz but not hear it









edit: how would i put FLAC on my iphone and keep the bitrate?


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyl;11931999*
> 
> edit: How would i put flac on my iphone and keep the bitrate?


alac


----------



## jjsoviet

Sennheiser HD 25-1 II here.


----------



## 161029

Hello everybody. Got a quick question, should I get the ATH-M50 or ATH-M50s? Is there a difference in sound quality between a straight and coiled cable? Some people say that the straight cable offers better sound than coiled.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;11938210*
> Hello everybody. Got a quick question, should I get the ATH-M50 or ATH-M50s? Is there a difference in sound quality between a straight and coiled cable? Some people say that the straight cable offers better sound than coiled.


Get whichever is more convenient. If you plan on leaving them at home and your computer is far away get the straight cable. The coiled one will stretch but when it's stretched it pulls on the headphones.

I was going to get the straight cable but it isn't very common so usually the coiled version is much cheaper.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

HD 555's modded to sound exactly as HD595's


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Heh, did that as well. The new 558's are also eligible for this mod.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Need a little help guys. Need the best audiophile grade headphones under $200-$300. Mostly for listening to music and a little gaming. Thanks!


----------



## drjoey1500

Has anyone actually had confirmation that hd555 and hd595 use the exact same drivers, or just opened them and
Quote:


> they look the same, so must be same!!!!!1!!!


IIRC in the headfi thread someone from sennheiser actually said there was more differences between the two. Who knows if that was true or just covering up. I suspect if anything hd595 get the better drivers even if they're the same design.

This whole hd555 mod = hd595!!!!! annoys me because so many people claim they're the same when nobody actually knows. That doesn't mean you shouldn't do the mod but don't claim they're hd595 when they're actually modded hd555.

/rant


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;11939869*
> This whole hd555 mod = hd595!!!!! annoys me because so many people claim they're the same when nobody actually knows. That doesn't mean you shouldn't do the mod but don't claim they're hd595 when they're actually modded hd555.
> 
> /rant


Yup. Sound-wise, there are some differences between a modded 555 and a stock 595. IIRC, the 595 still boasts better treble and bass extension. But for a modded 555 to almost match the 595 (according to a lot of people) in terms of SQ is still quite a surprising result.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


Need a little help guys. Need the best audiophile grade headphones under $200-$300. Mostly for listening to music and a little gaming. Thanks!


What kind of music?


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What kind of music?


Does it matter? Well, anyways, a wide range. I listen to rock (all types except heavy metal and country) and I have to listen to classic because of my piano teacher.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eagle3566*


So I currently have JVC HA-RX700's and am looking at getting something in the senn 5xx series. I had heard previously when I bought them that the RX700's sound just as good or better than the senn's but I kinda brushed it off. Has anyone heard both the RX-700's and Senn 5xx (mainly the 555's that I'm looking at) that can tell me whether it would be an upgrade or just a lateral movement? Any help would be greatly appreciated.

PS: Main use is for music of all types minus really heavy metal and most rap. Also will be used for some gaming, but music is more important for me.


I have both the RX700's and the HD595's. The sound is indeed quite similar, but by definition of their construction (RX700: closed, HD595: open) the HD595's are going to have a better sound stage/imaging. The sound from the 595's it a little bit to moderately clearer than the RX700's. The bass from the 595's is also a bit better, but I might argue that the bass is also a bit boring, depending on the track. Hard to explain it.

Also the 595's won't get warm like the RX700's do. Your ears can breathe with the 595's.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


Does it matter? Well, anyways, a wide range. I listen to rock (all types except heavy metal and country) and I have to listen to classic because of my piano teacher.


Yeah it matters a lot. I'd say something like Beydynamic DT770 (preferably DT990), Denon AD2000 or if you really weant, sennheiser 595.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;11940175*
> Yeah it matters a lot. I'd say something like Beydynamic DT770 (preferably DT990), Denon AD2000 or if you really weant, sennheiser 595.


I heard the ATH-M50/M50s and ATH-A700 were good. I also game too.


----------



## Boyboyd

I dont know anyone that has the ATH-A700s and doesn't like them, i nearly mentioned them but they were under budget for you.

I don't know much about the M50s though, sorry.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

It's really anything under $200-$300 so any price between those two is the peak.


----------



## Boyboyd

I see.

Well there is no definate *best* pair of headphones for a certain price. There are some pack leaders, and there are people's personal opinions. Any one of the ones i mention or the M50s would probably be a good choice. I'm sure someone else could probably shine more light on it than me though.


----------



## theCanadian

Yes, the big ones in the $100-$200 range tend to be:

Open design (for areas where ambient noise is not an issue)

AD700
HD555
HD595
HD518
DT990

Closed design (for areas where ambient noise is anticipated)
A700's
DT770
RX700 (cheap price but fit the catagory; can be had for as cheap as $35)
RX900 (cheap price but fit the catagory; can be had for as cheap as $65)
M50

The list goes on, but these are some big ones.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;11940511*
> Yes, the big ones in the $100-$200 range tend to be:
> 
> Open design (for areas where ambient noise is not an issue)
> 
> AD700
> HD555
> HD595
> HD518
> DT990
> 
> Closed design (for areas where ambient noise is anticipated)
> A700's
> DT770
> RX700 (cheap price but fit the catagory; can be had for as cheap as $35)
> RX900 (cheap price but fit the catagory; can be had for as cheap as $65)
> M50
> 
> The list goes on, but these are some big ones.


Cool. I'm looking for headphones too and I think I found my answer. My best right now is a pair of philips bass earbuds. I'm sure I'll hear a big difference. I'll ask you guys if anything new comes out. Waiting for black friday (a heck of a long wait right?) I'm building my first computer @ that time which should give me enough time to find enough info here.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Cool. I think I'll get the M50/M50s. Which one should I get? Some people say the straight cable is better in terms of sound. I know the straight is for home and coiled is for portability but I just need the better audio experience!!!


----------



## travva

i've got some 595's after my 555's broke due to their design flaw







didn't matter though i liked them so much i went ahead and bought their big(ger) brother. have them connected to the headphone (amp?) port on my xfi HD.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


Cool. I think I'll get the M50/M50s. Which one should I get? Some people say the straight cable is better in terms of sound. I know the straight is for home and coiled is for portability but I just need the better audio experience!!!


Answered your question before you asked







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Get whichever is more convenient. If you plan on leaving them at home and your computer is far away get the straight cable. The coiled one will stretch but when it's stretched it pulls on the headphones.

I was going to get the straight cable but it isn't very common so usually the coiled version is much cheaper.


Unless they use a spectacularly bad straight cable there won't be any difference in sound. They probably use the exact same cable only one is coiled.


----------



## RedWorm

I have been listening to my new Xonar Essence ST and ATH-M50s all week.

Very, very fun headphones....great compliment to my 325is.

There is a surprising clarity to these AT headphones considering their price.

They don't seem to need much amplification but really come alive with the Xonar.

If you took all my audio toys away and just left me with these, the asus card, and foobar...I'd still be a happy man.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Answered your question before you asked







.


Where?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


Cool. I think I'll get the M50/M50s. Which one should I get? Some people say the straight cable is better in terms of sound. I know the straight is for home and coiled is for portability but I just need the better audio experience!!!


I strongly urge you to ignore the hype surrounding cables. Cables are just not going to matter unless you're applying them to a $5,000+ application. Go for what's going to be more convenient for you.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


Where?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


*Get whichever is more convenient.* If you plan on leaving them at home and your computer is far away get the straight cable. The coiled one will stretch but when it's stretched it pulls on the headphones.

I was going to get the straight cable but it isn't very common so usually the coiled version is much cheaper.


----------



## Floy

Finally got myself the Shure SRH840. Truly majestic piece of equipment there.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


I strongly urge you to ignore the hype surrounding cables. Cables are just not going to matter unless you're applying them to a $5,000+ application. Go for what's going to be more convenient for you.


Oh. OK. Thanks for quoting the answer to my question. I was looking at this too. I'm kind of leaning towards the straight cable because the coiled will tend to pull on the headphones because I will probably sit back in my chair and pull on the 3 foot cable. Quick question, I'm planning on buying from amazon and they order through acer photo digital so I wanted to know if they were trustworthy. I can also order it from Best Buy and have them deliver it to the local Best Buy. What should I do?


----------



## theCanadian

I've never had a problem with amazon sellers. And in the 3 years I've been using Amazon, I've only run across one seller I've avoided.

It looks like jetaudio is fairly reputable.

  Amazon.com At a Glance: JetAudio, Inc
Edit: Hmm.. seems the link isn't working, but they've got a 97 percent positive feedback in their lifetime with over 6000 feedback.


----------



## mahtareika

JetAudio is the company that makes Cowon Music Players. Very reputable.


----------



## theCanadian

You know. With a bit of alcohol, the 595's are very warm.


----------



## animal0307

I'm in. Playtonics Gamecom 777.


----------



## Tatakai All

Just got my HD 595's in today and I'm burning 'em in at the moment.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;11942615*
> JetAudio is the company that makes Cowon Music Players. Very reputable.


I'm looking forward to getting myself a J3!


----------



## mahtareika

That's a great little player. I was amazed how light it is.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;11949936*
> That's a great little player. I was amazed how light it is.


-AMOLED
-Long battery life
-Awesome audio and video playback
-User Interface

too bad it doesn't have internet capabilities.


----------



## mahtareika

Look at the X7. I think they're getting ready to release a new one with Android 2.1 also. (Not sure about that.... Just heard it somewhere.)


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


Look at the X7. I think they're getting ready to release a new one with Android 2.1 also. (Not sure about that.... Just heard it somewhere.)


It's huge.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer*


-AMOLED
-Long battery life
-Awesome audio and video playback
-User Interface

too bad it doesn't have internet capabilities.


Nah, we won't need those fancy schmancy features when we've got superior sound and video quality! My Cowon S9's running great and I hope you'll enjoy the new J3. Awesome buy.


----------



## coreyL

sorry about the garbage quality pic, i took this on my iphone.

anyway, theres the best pic i have of my crossfade LP.


----------



## ericld

I am so stoked. I sent my AD700s off to AT to get repaired, all but ready for a bill since I had modded them, and not only did it only take them a day to repair them and send them back, it was *no charge*. Even though only one driver failed, they went ahead and replaced both. Audio Technica has my vote. Now I can take the money I was going to use on them or a new pair of DT770s and get this Dual 1019 TT I have been looking at.


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;11970196*
> I am so stoked. I sent my AD700s off to AT to get repaired, all but ready for a bill since I had modded them, and not only did it only take them a day to repair them and send them back, it was *no charge*. Even though only one driver failed, they went ahead and replaced both. Audio Technica has my vote. Now I can take the money I was going to use on them or a new pair of DT770s and get this Dual 1019 TT I have been looking at.


I have high hopes for the ATH-M50/M50s. I hope they will release something better at a good price I can get for Black Friday this year. I'll probably get myself something more than a computer building experience. I need to work hard this year for money (I get $0.25 per chore







).


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Little Overclocker/Gamer;11976038*
> I have high hopes for the ATH-M50/M50s. I hope they will release something better at a good price I can get for Black Friday this year. I'll probably get myself something more than a computer building experience. I need to work hard this year for money (I get $0.25 per chore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


How you do it, is define chore. For instance, if your chore is mopping the tile in the kitchen, you define your chore as mopping one tile. Then you get 25c per tile. Of course then they just tell you to do it and don't pay you anything







.
/offtopic


----------



## bodosko

Hi all.

I mostly listen to loud music while playing warcraft 3 with very low sound and chatting on Skype. So I need a good headphone for music.
But I play FPS games seriously too like CS, so the headphone have to be good in audio positioning too, do not have to be the best on it :X
I would say I need a headphone 75% for music purposes and 25% for games.
I listen to all Metal derivatives







like Heavy Metal, Metalcore, Hardcore, and Rock Punk/Pop Rock as well. But I like a good bass too. Hate those headphones that have more treeble than bass.

Im considering to buy a HD555 with Zalman clip mic, and need your opinion.
Im curently using my onboard Realtek card. I heard that for headphones like this, I would need a better card like a Xonar or X-fi.
What you guys have to say?

Thanks.


----------



## thiru

I wouldn't recommend the HD555 if you like your bass. Budget?


----------



## bodosko

I dont like tooooo much bass, but I like bass








I would say i prefer equally bass and treeble and mids a little less.
Im considering to spend around 100$ more some good cheap soundcard if needed.


----------



## ericld

I was testing some cans out last week in case I had to replace my AD700s, and the DT770s sounded great. Kind of like the 700s with bass. They are closed of course, but the sound stage was just as impressive as the AD700s.


----------



## bodosko

But the DT770 is 200$ man :/


----------



## Kasumi

Ok, for starters... I know nothing about Headphones...

I am wanting to get a head set that I can use for Gaming and also plugging into my Ipod while on the go, so I guess it would need a (think) 3.5mm plug. Was also looking for one with a Mic that can be removed or at least folds up outof the way and doesn't look too goofy.

Anyone know if there is such a thing?

Kind of posting this as I run out the door from work...


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodosko;11998325*
> But the DT770 is 200$ man :/


and you will get every pennies worth out of them. Especially with the music you like.
Quote:


> Kasumi


Any low impedance headphones will work, and you can get a clip on mike. Something like these Grados might work for you .


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ericld*


and you will get every pennies worth out of them. Especially with the music you like.

Any low impedance headphones will work, and you can get a clip on mike. Something like these Grados might work for you .


Grado's wouldn't be ideal for 'on-the-go' listening, nor would any open headphone - they let too much sound in.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12005392*
> Grado's wouldn't be ideal for 'on-the-go' listening, nor would any open headphone - they let too much sound in.


also, my sennheiser cx6 are garbage.

so are my vmoda crossfade.

online reviews everywhere tell me that amazing dr dre headphones and bose headphones rape them. they must be true.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12006417*
> also, my sennheiser cx6 are garbage.
> 
> so are my vmoda crossfade.
> 
> online reviews everywhere tell me that amazing dr dre headphones and bose headphones rape them. they must be true.


Im trying to understand whats up with you and your headphones.Do you like them or not???You have been asking the same thing over and over again , if they are good or not, it doesnt matter if reviews says the are [email protected]#,as long as they sound good to you, you shouldnt worry so much.No offense intended by the way.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12005392*
> Grado's wouldn't be ideal for 'on-the-go' listening, nor would any open headphone - they let too much sound in.


True they are open and let noise in, and they bleed a little, but their sound quality is on target, they are comfortable and compact. For me, I like to be somewhat aware of my surroundings when out and about. You can actually have a conversation with these on, just down the volume a little. I found the Senn HD228 not too bad for a closed version, but the sound quality was just not there.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;12007140*
> Im trying to understand whats up with you and your headphones.Do you like them or not???You have been asking the same thing over and over again , if they are good or not, it doesnt matter if reviews says the are [email protected]#,as long as they sound good to you, you shouldnt worry so much.No offense intended by the way.


was making fun of the botched reviews.

you really think the dr dre beats are any good?

you really think my crossfade have anywhere near the fidelity of my sennheiser cx 6? nope. but it has better bass response than any other headphones ive ever listened to. and iv'e listened to a LOT of $300+ headphones, none over $500 though. also no where near as good sounding as my velodyne 18 inch sub, but hey...

the crossfade have better fidelity than the beats and bose headphones, not as good as hd 555 i immagine, better noise cancelation than the hd555, less than the bose and beats but no battery needed, they are way more comfortable, better looking, better build quality, and sound way better than either, they are $130 on amazon last i checked compared to $300 or more. for electronic music which i listen to alot, hip hop as well as any other bass heavy music, the corssfade are the best ive ever used headphones wise. for fidelity for acoustical music with actual perfect mastering, i'd go for the sennheiser. for portability, sennhieser...but the crossfade work well with the in line mic on my iphone. the kevlar gold tipped cord is awesome.

honestly i don't get why the reviews always say the beats and bose are the best, it's ******ed. ive owned bose's most expensive headphones, sure they have alot of bass SPL, are pretty portable and comfortable, but in reality for what you pay with battery inconvenience, they are complete garbage, i have never bought bose sound equipment aside from an in line mic with my own money. do not bash me as people have endlessly back when chat existed.


----------



## bodosko

After searching a bit more, I changed my opinion.
Now Im considering the Denon AH-D1001 or a HD280, because they have more bass.
The HFI-450 are still in my mind, because of its price and I like the way you can turn it inside. But I didnt find anything about how it sounds.

What do you guys think?
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AHD1001K-On-Ear-Headphones-Black/dp/B000UPBQQC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1294960984&sr=1-2]Denon AH-D1001[/URL] Loved its looking and heard only good about it but didn't find it in stock anywhere. _1100s is $120._
http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-HFI-450-Surround-Professional-Headphones/dp/B000WN9PLK]Ultrasone HFI-450[/URL] $95.
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-280-Pro-Headphones/dp/B000065BPB/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1294960771&sr=1-1]Sennheiser HD280[/URL] $99


----------



## Kasumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12005392*
> Grado's wouldn't be ideal for 'on-the-go' listening, nor would any open headphone - they let too much sound in.


Yeah, I would be looking for noise cancelling, and I don't like the 'ear buds'/in ear things, they feel funny to me.

The Razer Barracuda HP-1 look like good ones as the Mic was removable, but the plug is a no good for an Ipod it seems.

The SteelSeries 7H look good also had have the retracable Mic that really hides it well, plus it does have the 3.5mm plug that could go right into an Ipod. It does have a split plug for the Mic and Speakers, but that isn't much of a problem and the cable is short to. It then does plug into an extension for a longer cable set up.

The SteelSeries Siberia Neckband Headset for Ipod/Iphone looks good also, but I am not sure how it would work with the computer. Has anyone had experience with this one?


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Again, look for a real pair of cans and slap a mic on it if you want the best experience. For noise isolating (not cancelling, it's inferior in sound quality) headphones, I suggest the Denon AH-D1001 or Audio Technica ATH-M50.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodosko;12007454*
> After searching a bit more, I changed my opinion.
> Now Im considering the Denon AH-D1001 or a HD280, because they have more bass.
> The HFI-450 are still in my mind, because of its price and I like the way you can turn it inside. But I didnt find anything about how it sounds.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> Denon AH-D1001 Loved its looking and heard only good about it but didn't find it in stock anywhere. _1100s is $120._
> Ultrasone HFI-450 $95.
> Sennheiser HD280 $99


HD 280 pro have more sound attenuation then any headphone I know of, more then IEM's even. They have a 32db attenuation, which is the same as the earplugs we use at work. Lots of earplugs are only 30db.

As a contrast, most IEM's are around 26db attenuation. If you're playing music on them at home, you will not be able to hear anyone shouting at you unless they are right behind you.

However they are fairly neutral cans. I think that can be a good thing, but if you want heavy bass you will have to do some EQ.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12007392*
> was making fun of the botched reviews.
> 
> you really think the dr dre beats are any good?
> 
> you really think my crossfade have anywhere near the fidelity of my sennheiser cx 6? nope. but it has better bass response than any other headphones ive ever listened to. and iv'e listened to a LOT of $300+ headphones, none over $500 though. also no where near as good sounding as my velodyne 18 inch sub, but hey...
> 
> the crossfade have better fidelity than the beats and bose headphones, not as good as hd 555 i immagine, better noise cancelation than the hd555, less than the bose and beats but no battery needed, they are way more comfortable, better looking, better build quality, and sound way better than either, they are $130 on amazon last i checked compared to $300 or more. for electronic music which i listen to alot, hip hop as well as any other bass heavy music, the corssfade are the best ive ever used headphones wise. for fidelity for acoustical music with actual perfect mastering, i'd go for the sennheiser. for portability, sennhieser...but the crossfade work well with the in line mic on my iphone. the kevlar gold tipped cord is awesome.
> 
> honestly i don't get why the reviews always say the beats and bose are the best, it's ******ed. ive owned bose's most expensive headphones, sure they have alot of bass SPL, are pretty portable and comfortable, but in reality for what you pay with battery inconvenience, they are complete garbage, i have never bought bose sound equipment aside from an in line mic with my own money. do not bash me as people have endlessly back when chat existed.


I know the Beats suck, havent hear Bose though.Did you get my point??I guess you didnt.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden;12009485*
> I know the Beats suck, havent hear Bose though.Did you get my point??I guess you didnt.


He's saying he likes the bass they have, but would like to have better sound quality in the other areas.

Anyways I'd suggest trying out Denon D2000's if possible, they are in the $200-300 price range.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericld;12007250*
> True they are open and let noise in, and they bleed a little, but their sound quality is on target, *they are comfortable and compact.* For me, I like to be somewhat aware of my surroundings when out and about. You can actually have a conversation with these on, just down the volume a little. I found the Senn HD228 not too bad for a closed version, but the sound quality was just not there.


[For bolded] hmm... not really. As for on the go, they could be. It all depends on what the situation and type of settings. They wouldn't be for private listening on the bus. However I've used them and HD600s in libraries or other settings without problem. Minimal bleed. Grados are not comfortable.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;12009803*
> [For bolded] hmm... not really. As for on the go, they could be. It all depends on what the situation and type of settings. They wouldn't be for private listening on the bus. However I've used them and HD600s in libraries or other settings without problem. Minimal bleed. Grados are not comfortable.


The SR60s are almost half the size of the AD700s, and since they are on ear rather than around the ear they might not be as comfy as the 700s, but pretty good for me. Now if you are a bit self conscious of how you look while wearing them, it does kinda make you look like a robot with a couple of antenna sticking up, lol. But its all a matter of taste. If one were looking for a headphone to use at home, and be able to take on the go, instead of getting two separate pair, I would recommend them.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I noticed a terrible thing as I was packing up my 555's.... The end of the silver piece where the size adjustment is has a crack on it







. I've never dropped the headphones, mistreated them, slammed them and always took them off using both of my hands









I read up a bit an seen that Senns might cover it, but I removed the pads inside of them for the foam removal mod anyone think they would catch that?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12016990*
> I noticed a terrible thing as I was packing up my 555's.... The end of the silver piece where the size adjustment is has a crack on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never dropped the headphones, mistreated them, slammed them and always took them off using both of my hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read up a bit an seen that Senns might cover it, but I removed the pads inside of them for the foam removal mod anyone think they would catch that?


Mine has the same crack over both ears. I've been keeping an eye on them and they haven't gotten bigger.

Let me know how that goes for you. I may be doing the same.


----------



## ericld

Is there a headphone modding thread in this section, and if there isnt, would someone with the time to keep up with it like to start one. A place to list all the mods we have done to our headphones. With pics of course.


----------



## Djankie

I just got the Beyerynamics t1







need to add to list !


----------



## Floy

Ooooh, Shure just announced a new pair of very high end headphones, the *Shure SRH940*!

http://shureuk.wordpress.com/


----------



## Boyboyd

I wish sure would just budget a bit for design. It puts me off buying, even though im led to believe they sound incredible.


----------



## 98uk

Yeah, they look pretty dire. Aesthetics are important!


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie;12022325*
> I just got the Beyerynamics t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to add to list !


I envy you, and your wallet must hate you even more.


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djankie;12022325*
> I just got the Beyerynamics t1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> need to add to list !


Dont bring candy to the table unless you are willing to share.







You have an awesome set up there.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


Yeah, they look pretty dire. Aesthetics are important!


IDK, they look pretty straight forward. Straight forward is good enough. Bose, though I hate to mention them, used to make headphones that looked pretty similar and I think we'll all agree that Bose is a company that's more willing to invest in their appearance than their sound engineering.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12030379*
> IDK, they look pretty straight forward. Straight forward is good enough. Bose, though I hate to mention them, used to make headphones that looked pretty similar and I think we'll all agree that Bose is a company that's more willing to invest in their appearance than their sound engineering.


Bose's stuff is just plain ugly TBH. They just find stuff that people want to be good (i.e. small speakers with lots of bass, clock radio that replaces huge speakers etc...). Of course people change their minds and think they look awesome just because they've been convinced that bose is great. If bose sold computers they'd be beige Pentium II's.


----------



## Djankie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


I envy you, and your wallet must hate you even more.


Yeah my hobbies are expensive


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


Bose's stuff is just plain ugly TBH. They just find stuff that people want to be good (i.e. small speakers with lots of bass, clock radio that replaces huge speakers etc...). Of course people change their minds and think they look awesome just because they've been convinced that bose is great. If bose sold computers they'd be beige Pentium II's.


Nice hypole, more like they'd be plastic grey gateways with i2 processors which is a re badged pentium d, then they wouldn't even release specs for it, or the integrated graphics card. they'd then let it perform in gaming in a $120,000 room, only using the bose computer to pass a video feed through a $10,000 custom gaming rig, hidden in the back room in their display room, then they'd brag that they have the smallest performing gaming computer int he world.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theCanadian*


IDK, they look pretty straight forward. Straight forward is good enough. Bose, though I hate to mention them, used to make headphones that looked pretty similar and I think we'll all agree that Bose is a company that's more willing to invest in their appearance than their sound engineering.


LOL, you know nothing. Bose will pretty much use the most apealing to lowest common denominator in price ratio. they will choose the materials that cost the least in which the most people can't tell the difference in quality. Bose is one of the smartest companies regarding marketing. they spend less on materials than pyle audio, yet make more money than Focal, Whardael diamond, Energy, Thiel, Quad, and Mcintosh COMBINED. The average person is a complete ****** with only 100 IQ. they can not tell the difference in quality between bose, and Anthony Gallo's nucleus loudspeaker with a great 10 inch sub and a Hifi receiver, which would cost the same exact price, yet sound way better. most people if given the chose would pick the Bose over Orb audio, or even better Gallo's. Bose uses the cheapest materials they can get their hands on. It's that simple.

In reality, Bose's performance on their most expensive acoustimass system? The bass is muddy and not detailed at all. bose will literally stick 2 6 inch drivers in a 1 cu ft box, then bandpass it so you will not hear the drivers bottom out as well. These are garbage quality enclosures as well as drivers. The subwoofer itself will PLAY frequencies from maybe 30Hz-150Hz. the distortion is probably over 30% at low 30Hz range at under 50 decibels, sounding muddy all the way up to 150Hz, not detailed at all and maybe put out 90db with over 20%THD at it's best level to my guess from hearing the subs myself The plain simple fact that the sub has to play frequencies well up over 100Hz means you can easily locate the subwoofer, which makes everything sound weird. for home theater, you NEVER, EVER want this. noises that usually make a resounding "Thump" will be very boomy for the given noise and soung more like "THUWWOWOWOWOWODOHWOHDQOWDQ NFLNFLNFLIQFNIHQPHQOWOWOWOWOWOWOW OQDQODJQOIFDJQWWOWWOWOWOWOW" This makes watching movies on a bose system undesirable for me. The satelite speakers bottom out maybe from 120-150 Hz by my guess. The drivers are so small and have such little exursion that it is physically impossible to bottom out lower. This is why I say the sub is crossed over at the complete wrong frequency and know it's true, not just by my ear, which can locate a 100 htz crossed over sub instantly, even on a velodyne DD 10. I say this from anecdotal experience. It is WAY more obvious on a bose system than my friend's PSB T4 tower system with his sub, Image b1 rears and some PSB center with his Sherwood receiver and Velodyne DD 10 sub. The frequency response going from 150-2000Hz on Bose satellites sound extremely tinny and weak. sounds from 2000-what I'm guessing is around 18,000 Hz is just as bad, and probably can't produce past 85db. the distortion is terrible on both the subs and the satellite drivers.

in case you think I was talking out of my ass, I found some pics of the acoustimass drivers for you.










I never looked inside a Bose sub, but somehow i could just tell what was inside of it, Two little garbage sub drivers and a terrible bandpass system.










Her'es their crappier sub, even worse lol.

You can literally spend $80 on a polk PSW10, or around $100 on some Dayton sub and rape bose's best sub, where does the rest of the $1000 you paid for go?

their garbage class D amplification? no, maybe $50 for that... what about the other $850?










oh damn, that's worse than a logitech 2300 driver made by Tang Band. maybe $15 for that garbage little thing.

now what about the rest of the $775 you paid?

I'd say another $20 in materials.

So basically bose makes what I'm guessing is $755 per thousand you spend on them. This is marketing genius here. They are making people think they are the best speakers in the world while making definitely over 75% proffits, maybe 50% profits with research if you wanna be stingy.

Now do you see why bose is the wallmart that people think is a butique store of sound equipment?


----------



## jtypin

I'm pretty sure CoreyL just served every single bose-o-phile in the world...


----------



## EpicPie

I haven't been added to the list yet. :c


----------



## Caz

I gots my Audio Technica AD 700s!

Had them for about 8 months. SICK!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


I'm pretty sure CoreyL just served every single bose-o-phile in the world...


^_^


----------



## SpeedNut

Add me to the Astro A40 (2011 design) gaming corner list. The SkullCandy Ti Multimedia's I had just fell apart into 4 pieces.


----------



## damninhell

i just got a pair of sony dr-bt101


----------



## koruki

Thats a huge list lol.

Can add the following =)

PRO900, HD650, HD800, UE TF10-vi, SE530, IE8


----------



## Infernosaint

Well, I use a pair of Aurvana X-Fi's, that I bought before i found this amazing community, and boy, I wish I had spent the money elsewhere. It's not that they suck, and I am far from Audiophilic enough to tell the big difference, yet.

I like the active noise reduction, and they generally sound good, but what sucks is the cable. Pretty much impossible to find something that fits, and it's SO thin, I'm so afraid it's been ripped inside, every time it gets an accidental jank.

I just got a Xonar Essence STX, with an amp that can actually drive these (450 Ohm when turned on), and then I go and throw the cable away, so I haven't been able to try them with the new card.

I love the card for my speakers though. Just upgraded my whole setup, pretty much.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Any headphone stand recommendations?


----------



## mahtareika

Astro has a decent stand... I have one.

I also have a few of these Sennheiser - Headphone holders.


----------



## Crazy9000

get a bannana stand, cheap and works reat.


----------



## mushrooshi

AKG K518LEs


----------



## flashbulb

go ahead and toss me and my er-4p on the list


----------



## Aden Florian

These are some nice stands, I have the cheaper one in black:

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## snugglening

this is my first group ever that I will join.

Philips SHN9500 Active Noise-Canceling Headphone
j2 premium


----------



## mumyoryu

Another option for a headphone stand - http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...eadphone-stand Only ~$10 at Home Depot if you can find one

Im using some random hanger I found at a local salvation army-


----------



## Vitaminx

What is your guys opinion of the Sennheiser HD-555 headphones? High quality or mid?


----------



## thiru

Useless question without a budget.


----------



## Vitaminx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12107449*
> Useless question without a budget.


Don't really know a reasonable budget for headphones. But I have these headphones and am just wondering what you think of the quality of them compared to others mentioned here.


----------



## AdvanSuper

They would probably be regarded as good/great entry level audiophile cans, but that's just my own opinion.


----------



## drjoey1500

You guys and your headphone stands...

Mine lie right on the desk to the left of my keyboard. Perfect spot for them when they're not on my head. Pads don't get worn out when they're lying on a desk. Plus, something about headphone stands to me just doesn't seem right. It feels cluttered or something







. I don't really have a use for one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flashbulb;12100950*
> go ahead and toss me and my er-4p on the list


How do you like the er-4p's? I almost got some but ended up getting some klipsch custom 3's instead. Ppl say they (er4's) have no soundstage.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I have a slippery desk and just the other day someone knocked them over because they were laying on the corner of the desk. At least with a stand I can put it back next to my monitor out of the way.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


What is your guys opinion of the Sennheiser HD-555 headphones? High quality or mid?


I had some and i hated them. They're ok all round headphones i guess, but the bass wasn't great. In-fact it blew...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12110042*
> I had some and i hated them. They're ok all round headphones i guess, but the bass wasn't great. In-fact it blew...


I had some and I loved them, guess that shows how subjective audio is









As a headphone, they are good and have quite a balanced sound other than the fact that they do lack the deep bass. Asking how they compare to others is a bit of a fruitless exercise, all that matters is whether you like them.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12110409*
> I had some and I loved them, guess that shows how subjective audio is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a headphone, they are good and have quite a balanced sound other than the fact that they do lack the deep bass. Asking how they compare to others is a bit of a fruitless exercise, all that matters is whether you like them.


Exactly. I'm certain some people won't like the type of bass my beyerdynamics produce either.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Exactly. I'm certain some people won't like the type of bass my beyerdynamics produce either.


I actually like Beyers due to their bass, and this is coming from a Senn user. Very fun cans to have, especially the DT770 80ohm which I demoed in a store.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


What is your guys opinion of the Sennheiser HD-555 headphones? High quality or mid?


Actualy, the newer version is the 558s. Improved sound deflection, so they say. They are not bad, and I would place them a little over entry level. But there are some serious pros and cons to these cans. Some love em, some cant stand them. My advice would be to find a music center and try some different headphone out to see what *you* will like. Then ask some questions on what you heard. Personally, I use ATH-AD700s for gaming and Jazz, and I use DT770 Pro80 for other music. You will get a lot of different responses for your question, and you will probably only feel more confused. _Read my sig_


----------



## flashbulb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*


How do you like the er-4p's? I almost got some but ended up getting some klipsch custom 3's instead. Ppl say they (er4's) have no soundstage.


soundstage isn't huge but it doesn't bother me at all with the clarity and really engaging sound


----------



## edgemaster191

where do i sign up? rockin' a pair of Bose Around-ear headphones


----------



## 161029

I just had an idea that might work. It's a headphone design that makes it so headphones can be opened and closed. Just use the pen mechanism and have a circular cover with rubber or some sound trapping material surrounding it so when you press it in, it will become closed. Doesn't sound far fetched at all does it?


----------



## Aden Florian

I think the cans are tuned for open or closed backs, to where if you take the back off of a closed back, it wont sound like it was supposed to, would be interesting to try though.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I just had an idea that might work. It's a headphone design that makes it so headphones can be opened and closed. Just use the pen mechanism and have a circular cover with rubber or some sound trapping material surrounding it so when you press it in, it will become closed. Doesn't sound far fetched at all does it?


Enclosures are very important in determining how a headphone sounds like thus if you do the above, it will change the way it sounds. For open headphones, it will be detrimental to sound quality.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500;12037882*
> Bose's stuff is just plain ugly TBH. They just find stuff that people want to be good (i.e. small speakers with lots of bass, clock radio that replaces huge speakers etc...). Of course people change their minds and think they look awesome just because they've been convinced that bose is great. If bose sold computers they'd be beige Pentium II's.


New Bose stuff is gross. I'm talking like 1990 Bose. Like AKG. Simple, but with some shape.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12055486*
> LOL, you know nothing. Bose will pretty much use the most apealing to lowest common denominator in price ratio. they will choose the materials that cost the least in which the most people can't tell the difference in quality. Bose is one of the smartest companies regarding marketing. they spend less on materials than pyle audio, yet make more money than Focal, Whardael diamond, Energy, Thiel, Quad, and Mcintosh COMBINED. The average person is a complete ****** with only 100 IQ. they can not tell the difference in quality between bose, and Anthony Gallo's nucleus loudspeaker with a great 10 inch sub and a Hifi receiver, which would cost the same exact price, yet sound way better. most people if given the chose would pick the Bose over Orb audio, or even better Gallo's. Bose uses the cheapest materials they can get their hands on. It's that simple.


Um, I thought I was pretty clear that I think Bose is a joke. I was merely remarking on aesthetics. You have no convincing to here, I've read much more technical evaluations than your own.

Anyway I was saying that I think basic designs like this aren't so bad considering that I'm willing to wear AD700's which are, let's face it, borderline pink with two gigantic halos over my head.










All in all I think the Sennhieser HD5XX line looks pretty good.

I'd also like to note that against my own personal opinion, this is a Bose friendly club. I have read of people who've tried your traditional hi-fi route like most of us here and much prefered the bose. It's not all BS. Mostly though.


----------



## saw4974

How do i join? i have JVC HARX900's and i love em.


----------



## 161029

I just drew it. Now I just need to get the All-In-One printer in my house working. Unfortunately there's no drivers but I can just check the HP site. It's a really old model but it's in perfect shape. I didn't use the pen mechanism because when it pushes in, the rubber that's supposed to trap the sound will also trap air so it will stay stuck. I just did a simple spring around a pole thing except I used a mechanism that slows down the process of the cup that makes the headphones closed lift slower so it won't break.


----------



## Kongslien

Club President, Mind adding my AKG K518LE's to the list?


----------



## Dealth0072

Thinking about cutting my long hair and having it short on the sides so my headphones can stop brushing up against them, making it hear like there is crackling. XD


----------



## ericld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dealth0072;12123451*
> Thinking about cutting my long hair and having it short on the sides so my headphones can stop brushing up against them, making it hear like there is crackling. XD


Now thats epic, cutting your hair so your cans sound better.


----------



## flipmatthew

a-700's here!


----------



## markyguitar

Hey all,

I have a pair of AKG 141 mk II's, a pair of Phonak Audéo PFE 112 iem, a pair of Bose InEar and the obligatory Sennheiser CX300's.

The AKG's are awesome for the money though not very discrete which is where the Phonak's come in - they are so detailed with superb attenuation. They rock the gym with silicone tips or out and about with Comply tips.


----------



## spice003

Can you guys add DT 990(2005) 250 Ohm to my name, thanx.


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markyguitar*


Hey all,

I have a pair of AKG 141 mk II's, a pair of Phonak AudÃ©o PFE 112 iem, a pair of Bose InEar and the obligatory Sennheiser CX300's.

The AKG's are awesome for the money though not very discrete which is where the Phonak's come in - they are so detailed with superb attenuation. They rock the gym with silicone tips or out and about with Comply tips.


I've used AKG 141 for a multimedia class. I don't think I'd use them outside such an application.


----------



## RileyD

If I'm using the headphones at home which should I go with? DT770,880, or 990? 
It would make more sense that the 990 would have more bass than the 770's, but I've heard otherwise. I want the ones with the best bass. The fact of whether they are open or closed or semi doesn't matter to me.


----------



## spice003

i have dt770, and i like the 990 more, the bass is tighter and cleaner, also people say that 990 have less bass, not true they have almost the same amount of bass as 770. also the highs are much crispier on the 990s. but you should go to your local guitar center and see if you can listen to both of them.

do you have amp to drive them or you gonna use onboard sound card?


----------



## RileyD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spice003;12146607*
> i have dt770, and i like the 990 more, the bass is tighter and cleaner, also people say that 990 have less bass, not true they have almost the same amount of bass as 770. also the highs are much crispier on the 990s. but you should go to your local guitar center and see if you can listen to both of them.
> 
> do you have amp to drive them or you gonna use onboard sound card?


I'm going to get a little dot mkIII amp.


----------



## spice003

oh then you shouldnt have a problem driving these


----------



## mnorris12706

Beyer DT-770 Pros


----------



## yellowtoblerone

got a new camera


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RileyD;12146069*
> If I'm using the headphones at home which should I go with? DT770,880, or 990?
> It would make more sense that the 990 would have more bass than the 770's, but I've heard otherwise. I want the ones with the best bass. The fact of whether they are open or closed or semi doesn't matter to me.


READ: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more#post_6938759


----------



## 161029

Read : http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...ght-skullcandy


----------



## SongofStorms

Hi all. I'd like to join up. Currently rocking some AKG K240's . Looking for advice on a good set of all-around music, movie, gaming cans in the 100-200 dollar range. (Spending too much on my new rig to buy those $700+ dollar droolworthy headphones some of you lucky punks are wearing)


----------



## SirBash

I wanna join! HD555s and loving them!


----------



## Ikuorai

Astro A40's + MixAmp.


----------



## xgeko2

Just got a pair of JVC HA RX900's. The bass hits so hard I can feel my jaw and teeth and face vibrate


----------



## AdvanSuper

I had to go back to my Fatal1ty headphones since my 555's were sent out to be repaired


----------



## jjsoviet

Has the OP updated the spreadsheet? I don't see my name on it...


----------



## markyguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theCanadian;12145230*
> I've used AKG 141 for a multimedia class. I don't think I'd use them outside such an application.


What cans are you using then? And whats the application?


----------



## 77Pat

Sennheiser HD-580


----------



## xEzekialx

I don't know if this is the right place to post but I need some help getting some really good headphones for my Pc/Ipod. I listen to a lot of Techno/trance and im in the market for good pair of headphones. I use a yamaha amp on my pc so nothing really gets plug into the audio card sides that. My limit is 200 and local would be awesome. I'm in edmonton, AB.


----------



## Crazy9000

I would recommend spending half that on a real audio card.


----------



## xEzekialx

I don't think there is gonna be a difference if I bought an audio card. What would I notice thats different then I already have. thats why im looking for a headset.


----------



## Crazy9000

When you actually buy decent headphones, which you have the budget for, the difference is literally night and day.


----------



## knoxy_14

idk i got the AD700's


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xEzekialx*


I don't know if this is the right place to post but I need some help getting some really good headphones for my Pc/Ipod. I listen to a lot of Techno/trance and im in the market for good pair of headphones. I use a yamaha amp on my pc so nothing really gets plug into the audio card sides that. My limit is 200 and local would be awesome. I'm in edmonton, AB.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


When you actually buy decent headphones, which you have the budget for, the difference is literally night and day.


Do you have the amp connected by Optical or Coax? If you do then a soundcard isn't going to make much difference. If you have it connected by analog, it's time to connect digitally or get a soundcard to use with the analog connections.


----------



## xEzekialx

Wat would the audio card do for me that my amp doesnt?
Coax, but i can do either.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xEzekialx*


Wat would the audio card do for me that my amp doesnt?
Coax, but i can do either.


The soundcard would be better if you were using analog connections, as you are already using digital then a soundcard isn't required, the Yamaha will be doing a good a job as a soundcard would, likely an ever better job.


----------



## xEzekialx

Well its 550watt 5.1 so I hope so atleast a decent job. Thats why im looking for local place i can get some headphones. that I can use on the amp and my ipod.


----------



## Crazy9000

Try using optical, that should move all the sound processing to the receiver. I believe with the coax you are getting the poorly processed sound from the onboard audio card, and all your Yamaha is doing is amplifying that.

Does the place have to be local, or can you just order them off the internet? It's often hard to find a retailer that sells higher end headphones, except for crappy ones like Dr. Dre's. Maybe a Canadian member knows of one, if there is that's best since you could just go there and try on ones in your price range.


----------



## xEzekialx

Well what kind should I get though?


----------



## Crazy9000

I hear the Ultrasone hfi-580 are good for that type of music.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Try using optical, that should move all the sound processing to the receiver. I believe with the coax you are getting the poorly processed sound from the onboard audio card, and all your Yamaha is doing is amplifying that.


Coax carries a digital signal just as optical does (even though they use different methods).

When using Coax, the Yamaha is doing the processing, not the onboard sound.


----------



## thiru

How does a coaxial cable carry a digital signal? it's no different than a audio jack cable.


----------



## 98uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


How does a coaxial cable carry a digital signal? it's no different than a audio jack cable.


Coax SPDIF can carry digital audio, although it isn't as widely used as optical.


----------



## TUDJ

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF

Digital Coaxial carries a SPDIF signal. I've used it myself and many others use it successfully.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S/PDIF

Digital Coaxial carries a SPDIF signal. I've used it myself and many others use it successfully.


Carries or can carry?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Carries or can carry?


Can carry, they can be used as phono cables for analog signals too. The same can be true in reverse, some phono cables will carry a SPDIF signal but the SPDIF standard states a 75OHm cable should be used.


----------



## ALAMO695

Hey guys, im currently looking for some headphones to buy. I have the dr. Dre studios, Tours and bose AE2 and i had the ae1. i love the dr dre because of the base, im kind of a bass head. i love the ae2 because of the sq in the mid and highs.

is there any headphones with bass like the dr. dre studios and clarity in the mids and highs like the bose ae2? will buy asap.

also i was looking on buying the bose qc15, are they worth it based on my likings which you already know with the info above?


----------



## Boyboyd

Any of the high-end beyerdynamics are known for their excellent bass (not just loud, but accurate) and will blow the beats away. I've listened to both btw, i'm not just recommending a product that i own.

Do you have an amplifier?


----------



## jach11

count me in! HD555's


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Any of the high-end beyerdynamics are known for their excellent bass (not just loud, but accurate) and will blow the beats away. I've listened to both btw, i'm not just recommending a product that i own.

Do you have an amplifier?


yes i have a crappy pioneer amp (vsx-517) and for music on the go i have an ipod. would you recommend an amp for the ipod? i was looking at one i forgot the name but it kind of looked like a little ipod nano the new gen ones


----------



## Boyboyd

I bought a portable headphone amp and i'll be honest, i barely use it anymore.

If you don't have a very strong amp i'd recommend buying a pair of low-resistance headphones. I know beyer do an 80 ohm version of mine (DT770) which are supposed to be easier to drive.

Sadly i've only ever owned 3 pairs of headphones, so i can't tell you much other than the Beyerdynamics have excellent bass.


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I bought a portable headphone amp and i'll be honest, i barely use it anymore.

If you don't have a very strong amp i'd recommend buying a pair of low-resistance headphones. I know beyer do an 80 ohm version of mine (DT770) which are supposed to be easier to drive.

Sadly i've only ever owned 3 pairs of headphones, so i can't tell you much other than the Beyerdynamics have excellent bass.


i mean, the amp is not that bad lol. i think it could amp the headphones fairly well. which are the ones you have? i'll buy them from amazon and if they are not to my likings return them and look for others







.....do they leak noise a lot?


----------



## Boyboyd

I have the older (last year i think) DT770 Pro 250 ohm. They're too quiet to use with my ipod but they're incredible with my amp.

  Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT 770-PRO Headphones: Electronics
They don't leak a lot of noise because they're a closed design. They're also comfortable to wear.


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I have the older (last year i think) DT770 Pro 250 ohm. They're too quiet to use with my ipod but they're incredible with my amp.

Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT 770-PRO Headphones: Electronics

They don't leak a lot of noise because they're a closed design. They're also comfortable to wear.


Thanks for the help again lol just ordered these and +rep as well


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Any of the high-end beyerdynamics are known for their excellent bass (not just loud, but accurate) and will blow the beats away. I've listened to both btw, i'm not just recommending a product that i own.

Do you have an amplifier?


well.... to each their own. I've heard better base than my T1.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ALAMO695*


Hey guys, im currently looking for some headphones to buy. I have the dr. Dre studios, Tours and bose AE2 and i had the ae1. i love the dr dre because of the base, im kind of a bass head. i love the ae2 because of the sq in the mid and highs.

is there any headphones with bass like the dr. dre studios and clarity in the mids and highs like the bose ae2? will buy asap.

also i was looking on buying the bose qc15, are they worth it based on my likings which you already know with the info above?


easily. Budget? Don't just blindly buy based on one recommendation :/
You got massively overpriced headphones tbh.


----------



## 98uk

Ultrasones are known for good bass, but are also quite sharp. If you prefer warm, almost lazy music then they aren't what you want. If you want clean, precise audio then something like the HFI-680's are lovely.

However, they won't do much good on an iPod or mobile phone headphone jack. They sound quiet and there is no real punch to the audio. Guess they would need a mobile amp.


----------



## zionic

I have some HD201s, not much... but they sound great. Does that count? LOL


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Can I join?

I have Beats by Dre and soon will have dt880's


----------



## grossebeaver

Just retired my K702s and made a big upgrade to a pair of Audeze LCD-2s which I've been breaking in over the course of the past week.

Currently trying to get accustomed to the sound of the LCD-2s working on cable and amp pairings.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK*


Can I join?

I have Beats by Dre and soon will have dt880's


What amping will you have with the DT880s?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK*


Can I join?

I have Beats by Dre and soon will have dt880's


I feel sorry for your wallet on the Beats which are worse than headphones a fraction of the price.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12254241*
> I feel sorry for your wallet on the Beats which are worse than headphones a fraction of the price.


Don't feel sorry for my wallet. I am considering returning them because there is staticy sound when I use them with my ipod.

I do not know about the amp yet for the dt880's


----------



## xEzekialx

Can I join, Just Got my ATH-AD700!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

lcd 2s are in such short supply atm. its so hard obtaining one, so contracts beaver


----------



## Ceej

I'd like to join







I love headphones!

Well, actually it's a new hobby for me.

For the road, I have Sennheiser HD-205s, recently replaced those with a HD-428 as I prefer this signature and comfort to the 205's.

For gaming I have the Sennheiser PC-350 Xense Edition

For music I have the Shure SRH840s and I am amping them with my ASUS Xonar Xense card.


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12269506*
> For music I have the Shure SRH840s and I am amping them with my ASUS Xonar Xense card.


Wicked. Excellent choice!


----------



## EpicPie

Since this is headphone related, I modded my HD 201's.








http://www.overclock.net/other-hardware-mods/932446-sennheiser-hd-201-mod-more-pics.html


----------



## Firestorm252

whenever you've the time fallenangel...

you can add Head-Direct RE0 to my "little" entry-level collection haha.

gave it a month of use to see if I was to keep it or not and it passes


----------



## HaiLKroniK

made arrangements to return my dre beats for the dt880's! will order the asus xonar essence st today


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


What amping will you have with the DT880s?


hey i was reading some of posts on head-fi and noticed you were suggesting tube amps...what would you suggest for around $2-300?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Just ordered DT-800 Premium (250 ohm) to replace my ATH-A700. Anyone know where I can buy a Starving Student?


----------



## hli53194

@NuclearCrap You should post up a Wanted thread over at Head-Fi. They have these things all the time.


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hli53194;12278811*
> @NuclearCrap You should post up a Wanted thread over at Head-Fi. They have these things all the time.


The main reason for looking at the Starving Student was the price. If I can't find a kit that I can build on a budget (used to be about $50?), then I might as well look into Little Dots since people are selling them in the same price range. Speaking of which, I found some on eBay. I can get a new LD I+ for $139 shipped, but I guess I'll try my luck with a wanted thread here and see if I can pick up an used one for cheaper.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


Just ordered DT-800 Premium (250 ohm) to replace my ATH-A700. Anyone know where I can buy a Starving Student?


making a starving student would be a little difficult now days because the tubes they originally use are becoming very rare to get a hold of. i made 2 like a year ago and got my kits from beezar.com. it looks like he has some of the stuff but you would have to go find the tubes. its been a while but i remember that some people modded the build to accept different tube but its been a while. you could check this thread out if you haven't already: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...ent-hybrid-amp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hli53194*


@NuclearCrap You should post up a Wanted thread over at Head-Fi. They have these things all the time.


probably the best route

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NuclearCrap*


The main reason for looking at the Starving Student was the price. If I can't find a kit that I can build on a budget (used to be about $50?), then I might as well look into Little Dots since people are selling them in the same price range. Speaking of which, I found some on eBay. I can get a new LD I+ for $139 shipped, but I guess I'll try my luck with a wanted thread here and see if I can pick up an used one for cheaper.


building them use to be around $50-60 when using the point to point with out PCB. but upgrading the caps and getting a better case would bring it up to the $80-100 range.


----------



## mushrooshi

Can you add me?

iGrados and AKG K518LEs


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I want out of the club. Who wants my T1s.


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Add me in -

Sound blater Tactic 3D alpha


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


I want out of the club. Who wants my T1s.


I wouldn't mind.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Score! Officially got rid of the dre beats and exchanged them for the dt880's. I got the 250's so I would assume I need an amp. Xonar Essence DT and Millet MiniMax?

Oh and I will take a pic a little later


----------



## NuclearCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig;12282945*
> making a starving student would be a little difficult now days because the tubes they originally use are becoming very rare to get a hold of. i made 2 like a year ago and got my kits from beezar.com. it looks like he has some of the stuff but you would have to go find the tubes. its been a while but i remember that some people modded the build to accept different tube but its been a while. you could check this thread out if you haven't already: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp
> 
> probably the best route
> 
> building them use to be around $50-60 when using the point to point with out PCB. but upgrading the caps and getting a better case would bring it up to the $80-100 range.


Now someone wants $130 for one over at Head Fi. Probably better getting a Little Dot Mk II for that money. Shipping's a huge deal breaker though when it comes to getting a brand new Little Dot.


----------



## coreyL

what's the best portable and afordable headphone amp? I mean, a Yeti mic headphone amp rapes my iphone, I need something that make my Vmoda crossfade LP sound better


----------



## yellowtoblerone

ibasso t3

or even cheaper fiio products.

but it depends on what it's coming out of, for example, if you have an lod coming out there are better choices.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


ibasso t3

or even cheaper fiio products.

but it depends on what it's coming out of, for example, if you have an lod coming out there are better choices.


Are an array of rca inputs, DAC, and 3.5mm inputs optional for an impressive array of devices like ipods, and whatever else I can think of like my friend's musical fidelity cd player can connect to?


----------



## NuclearCrap

Anyone heard of the Fournier HTA-1? This is the only review I can find: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...ent-budget-amp

There's also the HTA-2 which is the same thing but with a built-in attenuator for IEMs. I wonder how it compares to the LD Mk II and Mk III.


----------



## 161029

A little help here guys. I just looked at Head-Fi and HeadRoom to look for a good pair of headphones aroun $300-$400 maximum and for Head-Fi, it was the AudioTechnica ATH-M50 (M50 or M50s) and for HeadRoom, it was the Denon AH-D2000. Can anybody say which one is better or recommend me one?


----------



## thiru

The M50 cost $150 so I doubt they're the best under $400.


----------



## 161029

They're one of the better headphones for sure. Lots of people like them but some don't think they're warm enough.


----------



## Crazy9000

At the prices the D2000 are at the moment, you might as well spend an extra $50 and get the D5000's.

  Amazon.com: Denon AH-D5000 Reference Headphones: Electronics
$400 flat from Amazon.com themselves, so you're getting them from an authorized reseller.


----------



## mahtareika

I have had a lot of headphones and let more than a few go, but, my D5000's I will be keeping for a good long time. They are definitely my favorite; even more so than ny Grado GS1000's.

That being said... I noticed that Amazon is pairing the D5000's with a FiiO LOD and a FiiO E7 DAC/Amp. The E7 doesn't have enough power for the D5000's. Maybe with the E7 + E9 combo, but, not on it's own.


----------



## 161029

I personally don't like the wood but it seems like they're good. I might have to lower the price because I might spend some on some audioengine a2's.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you don't like the wood don't get them. The D5000 are the D2000 with a slightly better cable and wooden cups.

I feel the D2000 were a great buy when you could get them for around $250. They are still worth it at $300, but at $350 I'm a little skeptical.


----------



## 161029

What benefit does the wood cups offer? Also, with a cable that's just slightly better, doesn't it mean I won't really hear much of a difference.


----------



## 161029

I think I'll go with the little brother, the Denon AH-D2000. I think it's probably a better deal over the Denon AH-D5000 because it's $50 more for wooden cups, a slightly better cable, and a slightly "warmer" sound (I got the warm part off of HeadRoom. Head-Fi is just based on customer ratings, not reviews done in a testing studio). The Denon AH-D2000 is a better value. It's $50 less and is about the same as the Denon AH-D5000. Plus, it's on their Top Ten list. Thanks for the help guys. I might get something else if they release new products that have a big difference or better value but I don't really think that will happen. I hope I don't have to press my build further back.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I think I'll go with the little brother, the Denon AH-D2000. I think it's probably a better deal over the Denon AH-D5000 because it's $50 more for wooden cups, a slightly better cable, and a slightly "warmer" sound (I got the warm part off of HeadRoom. Head-Fi is just based on customer ratings, not reviews done in a testing studio). The Denon AH-D2000 is a better value. It's $50 less and is about the same as the Denon AH-D5000. Plus, it's on their Top Ten list. Thanks for the help guys. I might get something else if they release new products that have a big difference or better value but I don't really think that will happen. I hope I don't have to press my build further back.


You'll really regret buying the d2000's when someone has them in stock for $250







.


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


You'll really regret buying the d2000's when someone has them in stock for $250







.


You mean @ Sonic Fiber? Here's the link. $250. http://www.sonicfiber.com/denon-ah-d...eadphones.html


----------



## Crazy9000

Buy.com has them for around that sometimes too. If you ever want to resell the headphones, with the D2000's you might be competing with places selling them NIB for $250.


----------



## pepejovi

Will you accept me and my humble Fatal1ty Gaming Headset, or are we inferior to the glory of over 50â‚¬ headphones?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


Will you accept me and my humble Fatal1ty Gaming Headset, or are we inferior to the glory of over 50â‚¬ headphones?


My garbage $200 Vmoda crossfade won't make the list. They have decent fidelity, and the most powerful bass on any pair of headphones I've ever heard in my life. For fidelity, I use my sennheiser cx6. Both are great headphones and they both make Bose and the beats sound like garbage. I use my cx6 for metal and acoustical music and my crossfade for electronic, hip hop, and other bass music


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12335945*
> My garbage $200 Vmoda crossfade won't make the list. They have decent fidelity, and the most powerful bass on any pair of headphones I've ever heard in my life. For fidelity, I use my sennheiser cx6. Both are great headphones and they both make Bose and the beats sound like garbage. I use my cx6 for metal and acoustical music and my crossfade for electronic, hip hop, and other bass music


Reviewer on head-fi things they're worth about 40 bucks sound wise...
Quote:


> Perhaps the most disappointing headphone in the lineup, the V-Moda Crossfade LP began raising my expectations as soon as I opened the outer carton - beautifully-packaged, well-accessorized, sturdily-build, isolating, and very comfortable, the Crossfade has everything I look for in a portable headphone except the big one - sound quality. With much more bass body and rumble than the Beats Solo and much less clarity, the V-Modas deserve every negative connotation of the term 'bass monster'. On the whole, what the Crossfades do is make the other headphones in this lineup sound good in comparison - they are not terrible but perhaps expecting them to sound like a $200 set is the wrong approach. For me, the Crossfade carries $100 worth of functionality, $60 worth of style, and $40 worth of sound.


----------



## knoxy_14

knoxy_14 AD-700?


----------



## Ericrules30

Count me in









Sennhieser HD 218
Apple in ear-Headphones


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


I think it's lol.


Vmoda Crossfade LP are the perfect electronic music and hip hop music headphones. the bass actually works well in them this way. it plays THE WAY THE MUSIC WAS MEANT TO BE HEARD that way.

the point of speakers are to REPRODUCE sound. reproduce as in play the way the makers of the music wanted you to hear it.

not only that but everyone hears differently. you can NOT recommend speakers, headphones, or displays for someone and expect them to like it as much as you do. I bought my CX6 for $72 with employee discount at microcenter, I got the crossfade and the Yeti mic I use as a headphone amp more often than not for FREE, and mostly listen to electronic music with them.

You people judging vmoda, have you ever heard the crossfade LP? Have you noticed how the highs and mids go from muffled as hell to actually distinct and clear after about 150 hours of breaking them in?

The driverâ€™s diaphragm is constructed of a harder inner ring providing an extended high range and a softer outer ring for deep lows.

it takes alot LOT LOT longer for them to break in because of this. they sounded like garbage brand new compared to now. No review of the crossfade online ever even adressed this, ever.

Quote:



Out of the Box

The Crossfire LP headphones come packaged in a striking molded case that looks like it could have been designed for Spiderman. Its form-fitting contour and webbed, charcoal colored â€˜exoskeletonâ€™ opens to a bright red interior. On either side of the interior we find two pouches laced with elastic bands and backed with Velcro, each with wires and accessories secured within. We found one 6 foot cloth covered headphone cord, a separate 3 foot cloth covered cord with phone mic and a 1/8â€ to Â¼â€ adapter for connecting the Crossfire LPs to receivers, DJ Mixers or anything else that takes the larger connector.

Features and Design

The Crossfire LP headphones have a striking appearance. Each earphone is backed in a glossy black plastic and accented with chrome. From a distance, they appear to be accented with chromed metal, but closer inspection reveals these pieces are actually made of chromed plastic. This choice may keep the weight of the headphones down, but unfortunately gives them a slightly cheap feel.

The headband is minimally but effectively cushioned and the ear-cups are made of soft, supple leather over very squishy foam. The removable cables attach to the bottom of the left headphone and weâ€™re pleased to note that V-Moda labeled these for the left and right ear very clearly. The Crossfire LPs are available in Gunmetal Black, Phantom Chrome and White Pearl.


http://www.digitaltrends.com/headpho...ade-lp-review/

This is the stereotypical review I see for the Crossfade.

At least name the damn product right before you talk about it.

Find me a review that had at least a hundred hours of break in before you talk bad and say it lacks clarity.

The Dr. Dre are just terrible ipod earbud quality headphones for $300 made of all plastic flimsy parts.


----------



## jdcrispe95

I got 2 pair's of headphones:
Salar V81
Lupus LPS-1505

Don't google them because apparently they don't exist lol.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdcrispe95*


I got 2 pair's of headphones:
Salar V81
Lupus LPS-1505

Don't google them because apparently they don't exist lol.


Now I'm interested lol. Got any pics?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


lol? how about you reply with some intelligence instead of Three letters, and make me like like a ******. I'm sure I'm just spewing nonsense at everyone.


coryL u need to stop picking fights.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Vmoda Crossfade LP are the perfect electronic music and hip hop music headphones. the bass actually works well in them this way. it plays THE WAY THE MUSIC WAS MEANT TO BE HEARD that way.

the point of speakers are to REPRODUCE sound. reproduce as in play the way the makers of the music wanted you to hear it.

not only that but everyone hears differently. you can NOT recommend speakers, headphones, or displays for someone and expect them to like it as much as you do. I bought my CX6 for $72 with employee discount at microcenter, I got the crossfade and the Yeti mic I use as a headphone amp more often than not for FREE, and mostly listen to electronic music with them.

You people judging vmoda, have you ever heard the crossfade LP? Have you noticed how the highs and mids go from muffled as hell to actually distinct and clear after about 150 hours of breaking them in?

The driver's diaphragm is constructed of a harder inner ring providing an extended high range and a softer outer ring for deep lows.

it takes alot LOT LOT longer for them to break in because of this. they sounded like garbage brand new compared to now. No review of the crossfade online ever even adressed this, ever.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/headpho...ade-lp-review/

This is the stereotypical review I see for the Crossfade.

At least name the damn product right before you talk about it.

Find me a review that had at least a hundred hours of break in before you talk bad and say it lacks clarity.

The Dr. Dre are just terrible ipod earbud quality headphones for $300 made of all plastic flimsy parts.


Everything you say seems to be contradictory. You claim to have bought your headphones for the sole purpose of a reference sound but then you claim to have bought them for the bass. Secondly, you listen to Hip-Hop and electronic, possibly the worst genres for actual musical reference when it comes to judging the quality of headphones.

Throwing around structural "advantages" your headphones that were clearly made for mainstream use with ipods aren't going to help them with their betraying 32Ω Impedance. Bottom line, your headphones were designed to sound good on an ipod whether you like it or not. Anything that boosts a Bass is something to be avoided but i guess since you listen to Hip-Hop why would you care. 
If you want to actually back up the decision you made to buy "vmoda" why dont you relate to frequency response, and the kind of equipment you listen to music on as opposed to words like fidelity that really mean nothing when comparing several headphones. Fidelity is not a feature or specific value of a pair of headphones, it is a conglomeration of terms. Once you read up on that feel free to back up your headphones with some substantial claims; as far as i can see there is no single reason to buy the vmodas if you're even an entry level audiophile.

Consequently, your headphones are not audiophile quality and please stop pressing to place them in that category.

But of course feel free to ignore me, this post will probably be removed.


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Now I'm interested lol. Got any pics?


Yup.
These are my lupus, I cannot take a pic of my salar's because the camera doesnt have any batteries.


----------



## KingFrizzy

Can I join?? Sennheiser HD595's and Sony MDR 7506 with Voice Coil.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12345302*
> Everything you say seems to be contradictory. You claim to have bought your headphones for the sole purpose of a reference sound but then you claim to have bought them for the bass. Secondly, you listen to Hip-Hop and electronic, possibly the worst genres for actual musical reference when it comes to judging the quality of headphones.


Possibly? Could be. The truth? Na, not really, particuarly when it comes to electronic music. Electronic music is one of the best genres in fact if you look at it as a whole, not the easy, 'lets-bash-a-genre-cuz-of-its-mainstream-offerings' BS. Good to see the musical elitism shining through.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12345302*
> Throwing around structural "advantages" your headphones that were clearly made for mainstream use with ipods aren't going to help them with their betraying 32Ω Impedance. Bottom line, your headphones were designed to sound good on an ipod whether you like it or not. Anything that boosts a Bass is something to be avoided but i guess since you listen to Hip-Hop why would you care.


Why? See, what I have observed in the 'audiophile' world that pisses me to no end is that a lot of audiophiles forget there's a thing called a bassline (or a number of basslines). This is turn results in stupid incorrect statements like 'the AKG K701 is 'balanced' or 'neutral' sounding' which it is not. Same goes for bassy headphones. Both sides are overcompensating and not letting a think called sense or scientific measurements do the thinking for them. Dr. Dre 'The Chronic' is fantastic from a production and mastering standpoint tbh (although a bit bright sounding due to I, educated guess wise, the 'Yamaha NS-10' factor). Also impedance is only one factor tbh. A greater factor is the sensitivity of the headphone driver, measured in dB/mW (decibels / milliwatt). It's a myth surrounding audio equipment that in headphones, impedance is the best measure for how well driven from an (high-voltage, low current) amp is impedance much like how people think THD is the best measure for distortion when IM or IMD (intermodulation distortion) is a much better more accurate measure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12345302*
> If you want to actually back up the decision you made to buy "vmoda" why dont you relate to frequency response, and the kind of equipment you listen to music on as opposed to words like fidelity that really mean nothing when comparing several headphones. Fidelity is not a feature or specific value of a pair of headphones, it is a conglomeration of terms. Once you read up on that feel free to back up your headphones with some substantial claims; as far as i can see there is no single reason to buy the vmodas if you're even an entry level audiophile.
> 
> Consequently, your headphones are not audiophile quality and please stop pressing to place them in that category.
> 
> But of course feel free to ignore me, this post will probably be removed.


1) the Headphone Club doesn't have a entry requirement tbh. It's more the OP has a thing called 'life' really. Does it really matter if you're part of a rather meaningless virtual club?

2) Razultull, this is why 'audiophiles' can't convince Average Joe due to the perceived elitism like how you are doing.

Anyway, I'm an audiophile of sorts, tried most of the 'mid-fi' favourites, and a lot of experiences with different headphones and different sound signatures.

Anyway, ya both doing it wrong brahs. Dumb bias both ways makes for a stupid argument.

EDIT: Ya, as suspected, The Chronic was mixed with Yamaha NS-10s

http://bit.ly/hLL1Lb


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;12346441*
> Possibly? Could be. The truth? Na, not really, particuarly when it comes to electronic music. Electronic music is one of the best genres in fact if you look at it as a whole, not the easy, 'lets-bash-a-genre-cuz-of-its-mainstream-offerings' BS. Good to see the musical elitism shining through.
> 
> Why? See, what I have observed in the 'audiophile' world that pisses me to no end is that a lot of audiophiles forget there's a thing called a bassline (or a number of basslines). This is turn results in stupid incorrect statements like 'the AKG K701 is 'balanced' or 'neutral' sounding' which it is not. Same goes for bassy headphones. Both sides are overcompensating and not letting a think called sense or scientific measurements do the thinking for them. Dr. Dre 'The Chronic' is fantastic from a production and mastering standpoint tbh (although a bit bright sounding due to I, educated guess wise, the 'Yamaha NS-10' factor). Also impedance is only one factor tbh. A greater factor is the sensitivity of the headphone driver, measured in dB/mW (decibels / milliwatt). It's a myth surrounding audio equipment that in headphones, impedance is the best measure for how well driven from an (high-voltage, low current) amp is impedance much like how people think THD is the best measure for distortion when IM or IMD (intermodulation distortion) is a much better more accurate measure.
> 
> 1) the Headphone Club doesn't have a entry requirement tbh. It's more the OP has a thing called 'life' really. Does it really matter if you're part of a rather meaningless virtual club?
> 
> 2) Razultull, this is why 'audiophiles' can't convince Average Joe due to the perceived elitism like how you are doing.
> 
> Anyway, I'm an audiophile of sorts, tried most of the 'mid-fi' favourites, and a lot of experiences with different headphones and different sound signatures.
> 
> Anyway, ya both doing it wrong brahs. Dumb bias both ways makes for a stupid argument.
> 
> EDIT: Ya, as suspected, The Chronic was mixed with Yamaha NS-10s
> 
> http://bit.ly/hLL1Lb


What? Your post makes 0 sense.

If you had read the post at all you would know my entire argument is against people who pinpoint singular features to back up favoritism for one particular brand/model. Maybe you would like to rephrase? I didn't quite understand a number of your points.

And, i didn't bash any genre. Hip-Hop and Electronic as well pop all boost certain parts of their music so they sound good on 6$ headphones, anyone can tell you that. Obviously i am not saying 100% of the artists do this, but it is a trend because they have a different target audience. Nowhere did i say that the music is bad, at least read my post properly before adding your garbled opinion.

Classical Music attempts to recreate a live performance of impeccable sound. The meaning of reference comes through here. Obviously a number of Jazz and Blues and Rock artists have also perfected this, but the i used Classical music to illustrate my point.

Lastly, if you place no meaning on a post, then why post at all? Why even visit this forum.


----------



## WhatTheHeo

I would love to join =]

Monster Turbine Pro Copper
HD650


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WhatTheHeo*


I would love to join =]

Monster Turbine Pro Copper
HD650


nice HD650s are an awesome pair of headphones. They sound wonderful with a nice amp.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Has anyone ever sent in headphones to Sennheiser for repair? And if so what's the turn around time? I sent mine in at least 2 weeks ago.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


What? Your post makes 0 sense.

If you had read the post at all you would know my entire argument is against people who pinpoint singular features to back up favoritism for one particular brand/model. Maybe you would like to rephrase? I didn't quite understand a number of your points.

And, i didn't bash any genre. Hip-Hop and Electronic as well pop all boost certain parts of their music so they sound good on 6$ headphones, anyone can tell you that. Obviously i am not saying 100% of the artists do this, but it is a trend because they have a different target audience. Nowhere did i say that the music is bad, at least read my post properly before adding your garbled opinion.


But it doesn't mean it's mastered bad at all, which counts more for the fidelity of the track. Frequency response has nothing to do with the quality of the driver design thus sound fidelity.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


Classical Music attempts to recreate a live performance of impeccable sound. The meaning of reference comes through here. Obviously a number of Jazz and Blues and Rock artists have also perfected this, but the i used Classical music to illustrate my point.

Lastly, if you place no meaning on a post, then why post at all? Why even visit this forum.


Classical is the standard yes but really how many here listen to classical as a 'main'' genre? Also as I said, depends totally on the artist and album. You cannot 'blanket-brand' genres. I have a shockingly mastered classical album for example. I was more commenting on the flawed parts of the argument tbh. Also whether you like it or not, 'Average Joe' picks out singular features and judged accordingly.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Has anyone ever sent in headphones to Sennheiser for repair? And if so what's the turn around time? I sent mine in at least 2 weeks ago.


um, contact them again for an update maybe instead of complaining on here.....


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


um, contact them again for an update maybe instead of complaining on here.....


Yes I was complaining and crying like a child. I didn't know ASKING a question was complaining. I already contacted them FYI.


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12352127*
> nice HD650s are an awesome pair of headphones. They sound wonderful with a nice amp.


Haha thanks. They are quite the gem. Everyone walks around with their Beats powered by an ipod while im sitting with these and a modified PA2V2. They all give me this weird look like I'm crazy or something with the occasional "What is that thing?". Managed to convert a friend when I let him listen to them








Although the PA2V2 is small, I threw larger Silmic II caps on it and increased the power to a 9V (was planning to do 2x 9V but not sure if its going to fry something).
Bought a Little Dot MK IV SE, which is on its way


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhatTheHeo;12356928*
> Haha thanks. They are quite the gem. Everyone walks around with their Beats powered by an ipod while im sitting with these and a modified PA2V2. They all give me this weird look like I'm crazy or something with the occasional "What is that thing?". Managed to convert a friend when I let him listen to them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the PA2V2 is small, I threw larger Silmic II caps on it and increased the power to a 9V (was planning to do 2x 9V but not sure if its going to fry something).
> Bought a Little Dot MK IV SE, which is on its way


Did you use this email to order it? [email protected]

I have sent an inquiry about something and haven't received any response.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


The Dr. Dre are just terrible ipod earbud quality headphones for $300 made of all plastic flimsy parts.


I'm not going to comment on the other stuff you wrote because someone has already 'bashed' you for it, but I am going to comment on this.

Have you heard the Beats Studio before? Have you felt the construction quality of the headphone?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


Secondly, you listen to Hip-Hop and electronic, *possibly the worst genres for actual musical reference* when it comes to judging the quality of headphones.


Is that suppose to be some kind of joke?


----------



## Razultull

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


I'm not going to comment on the other stuff you wrote because someone has already 'bashed' you for it, but I am going to comment on this.

Have you heard the Beats Studio before? Have you felt the construction quality of the headphone?

Is that suppose to be some kind of joke?


No?


----------



## zionic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12364633*
> No?


Wow. I had to comment on this. Genre hardly has anything to do with musical reference when judging sound.

Why? Because everyone listens to something different. Who defines musical reference? The listener. Everything is dependent on what is being listened to. One genre could sound great on one set of headphones but sound terrible on another.


----------



## Ericrules30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zionic;12366714*
> Wow. I had to comment on this. Genre hardly has anything to do with musical reference when judging sound.
> 
> Why? Because everyone listens to something different. Who defines musical reference? The listener. Everything is dependent on what is being listened to. One genre could sound great on one set of headphones but sound terrible on another.


+1

although hip hop is IMHO just a beat and some guy rapping.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Really sorry about the big delay in updating the list. Lots of family issues lately; I lost someone really important to me in January so I really haven't been around much. The list is up to date now. The earliest post was from mid-December.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup;11698504*
> Its hard to ignore your posts usually, especially the ones in "post your computer/setup pics"


Aww, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;11841406*
> FaLLeNAn9eL is the cool dude who keeps the list updated, he has a life outside of OCN so sometimes it doesn't get done for a few weeks


Thanks


----------



## Ekemeister

Razer Caracharias


----------



## ablearcher

ATH-M50s + NuForce uDAC2, here







I got the NuForce after finally trying my M50 out with a ZuneHD and 700kbps WMA Lossless...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ericrules30;12366890*
> +1
> 
> although hip hop is IMHO just a beat and some guy rapping.


However mixing the beat and making it something musical takes skill and creativity. See Kanye West's latest album for how sampling is done. Perfect use of sampling.


----------



## SomeDooD

Could I get my entry to be update with Senn HD595 and Grado SR325is.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Sure.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razultull;12345302*
> Everything you say seems to be contradictory. You claim to have bought your headphones for the sole purpose of a reference sound but then you claim to have bought them for the bass. Secondly, you listen to Hip-Hop and electronic, possibly the worst genres for actual musical reference when it comes to judging the quality of headphones.
> 
> Throwing around structural "advantages" your headphones that were clearly made for mainstream use with ipods aren't going to help them with their betraying 32Ω Impedance. Bottom line, your headphones were designed to sound good on an ipod whether you like it or not. Anything that boosts a Bass is something to be avoided but i guess since you listen to Hip-Hop why would you care.
> If you want to actually back up the decision you made to buy "vmoda" why dont you relate to frequency response, and the kind of equipment you listen to music on as opposed to words like fidelity that really mean nothing when comparing several headphones. Fidelity is not a feature or specific value of a pair of headphones, it is a conglomeration of terms. Once you read up on that feel free to back up your headphones with some substantial claims; as far as i can see there is no single reason to buy the vmodas if you're even an entry level audiophile.
> 
> Consequently, your headphones are not audiophile quality and please stop pressing to place them in that category.
> 
> But of course feel free to ignore me, this post will probably be removed.


First of all, my M audio BX5a's are complete GARBAGE. The only hifi equipment I own is my velodyne ULD 18. Don't put words in my mouth. I wouldn't even consider the HD555 audiophile quality. I've never heard headphones with audiophile quality, and probably never will.

The only few speakers I've heard with audiophile quality are: jmlab micro Utopias with $2,000 beryllium tweeters, a $4,000 pair of ATC bookshelves, and a Gallo 3.1 system powered by a Meridian pre amp and some Mcintosh tube amps. PSB image 4t do not count, at all.

Listen to some good speakers or go home.

LAWL. you must be brain dead if you think I implied my crossfade are audiophile quality. I said that my sennheiser CX6 are my fidelity headphones. . They are the best headphones I've ever heard, second best I've heard for fidelity were my Etymotic ER6 then some pair of sennheisers a long time ago, maybe HD555's.

By the way, there's maybe 5-6 hip hop songs I like. The fact remains though, some dubstep is some of the BEST music to test speaker quality, if you really know the dubstep in a way. If it's dynamic, it will push your speakers to the frequency range within it's limits. It's a great way to see if you paired your sub properly.

I listen to mostly melodic death metal. Out of my 13,000 songs, 90% of it is metal. You try to give me some ultimatum? I said speakers are to REPRODUCE SOUND the way it was MEANT to be heard. Some of the hip hop, dance music, electronic music sound MUCH better on my Vmoda crossfade because of this. They happen to play the music the way the artists of those genres intended better than my cx6 because the cx6 lack bass and a soundstage. Some acoustical music sounds amazing on the crossfade because of it's awesome sound stage, like upside down by jack Johnson; it actually sounds better on the crossfade than my cx6 because of the soundstage.

You can't even talk trash on the crossfade unless you've heard a pair that has over 100 hours of burn in. They sound 10 times better after their burn in because of the different driver stiffness in the two rings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;12364284*
> I'm not going to comment on the other stuff you wrote because someone has already 'bashed' you for it, but I am going to comment on this.
> 
> Have you heard the Beats Studio before? Have you felt the construction quality of the headphone?
> 
> Is that suppose to be some kind of joke?


Yes. I've heard beats studio. They are garbage. They are made out of plastic which feels even more flimsy than those garbage pioneer DJ headphones.


----------



## ablearcher

Beats studio is a slightly overpriced set of cans from Monster Cables of Jamaica (no kidding...)


----------



## mohmet

I have a speedlink medusa stereo headphone


----------



## frankth3frizz

skull candy skullcrushers, OEM IEM g2 earbuds


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12369264*
> 
> Listen to some good speakers or go home.


Krell FBI+ monoblocks
+ Sonus Faber Ammati Anniversario
+ Cast Cables.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12369264*
> 
> Yes. I've heard beats studio. They are garbage. They are made out of plastic which feels even more flimsy than those garbage pioneer DJ headphones.


+ 1

I like how your entire approach has just changed its rather comical







.


----------



## Ceej

I laugh at beats. I'll admit they LOOK awesome and everyone on campus struts (literally) about wearing them. I laugh because they're $300 and every time I walk into Best Buy the demo unit's headband is snapped.

I love bass, but there are better ways to get bass (and more) for less than $300. I know some would say the 840's are bass-lite, but EQ them and amp them and they have great bass IMO!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12381169*
> I laugh at beats. I'll admit they LOOK awesome and everyone on campus struts (literally) about wearing them. I laugh because they're $300 and every time I walk into Best Buy the demo unit's headband is snapped.
> 
> I love bass, but there are better ways to get bass (and more) for less than $300. I know some would say the 840's are bass-lite, but EQ them and amp them and they have great bass IMO!


If you want bass, try the crossfade. They have enough bass to literally vibrate your skull from an iPod. You might even have to eq out the bass if the sound pressure bothers you too much from the bass. I hooked up my crossfade to my computer headphone amp on my Yeti and had to set trebble up to +12db and bass was at like +2db. Messing with the bass at half volume knob for 5 minutes made me half deaf for a day. Not even joking. The treble isn't what was too loud, at all. The things were almost coming off my head from bass.

That being said, EQed right, they sound pretty amazing for $130.

The beats are utter garbage in comparison in both build quality and sound quality. Bose quiet comfort 3 and the bowers and Wilkins, the klipsch headphones are no contest. Pioneer and shire DJ headphones around the $200 range are no contest. Be warned: they take over 100 hours of burn in to sound better.


----------



## mahtareika

I like me some base to and when I really want my skull to thump I use my MarkL modded D5000's. It sound like the Crossfade's have the gift to.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

could i be updated?

i replaced the beats by dre to dt880 250 (and powered by xonar stx







sounds so freaking awesome!!!!!!!)

Thanks


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK;12390682*
> could i be updated?
> 
> i replaced the beats by dre to dt880 250 (and powered by xonar stx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds so freaking awesome!!!!!!!)
> 
> Thanks


Good choice







.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

thanks! i feel enlightened


----------



## Azakai

I'd like to be added to the list: Audio Technica ATH-ESW9, Shure SRH240 and Shure SE115.


----------



## Dorianime

I got The razer orcas and a turtle beach p21x headset.. they count right?


----------



## coreyL

Where can I buy hifi headphone drivers 40mm-50mm with great bass response in a closed cans setup which use less space than my crossfade per driver, I want to start building headphones until I can make bad ass wooden ones that sound better than my crossfade LP. They will have brass plates on them, leather headband, a removable cord with iPhone mic and controls, memory foam ear cushions. They will be stained and I'll have a logo burned in nice and caramelized while still being smooth if I can get it to sound good.

Im not even joking. I really want to start building some headphones. I don't even care if my first few pairs sound liked balls. I already know that no one will help and I will get treat like a moron for wanting to build my own









It's just how OCN is. You guys promote building custom computers, but not cars, not headphones, or subwoofers and speakers (aside from a select few)

Sucks. Anyway, I need some headphone drivers with around 5hz-22,000 Hz+ response and over 110db @1kHz with under 0.5 % THD (total harmonic distortion)


----------



## thiru

What the hell are you talking about.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12392104*
> It's just how OCN is. You guys promote building custom computers, but not cars, not headphones, or subwoofers and speakers (aside from a select few)


That would be because this a forum for overclocking computers, not building headphones/speakers/subwoofers. You wouldn't expect to go on a forum for modifying cars and have people respond in great detail to your questions on how to setup watercooling or overclock a graphics card.

It's not that people don't want to help you, the majority simply cannot help you because they have no knowledge in that area.

There's nothing wrong with building your own, as long as you are aware of everything that is involved and required and you have or at least have access to all of the tools necessary to complete the job (which I doubt the majority of people do).

Don't take my comments in a negative way, I'd really love to see you design, build and enjoy a pair of custom headphones


----------



## thiru

I've seen more than one guy with his custom built speakers here in a build log or picture or something.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've never heard of anyone building their own headphones, post a build log if you do.

Like Tudj said, it's not common to even have a Hi-Fi forum on an overclocking website. Or a photography forum. But when i need to ask a question about either i always ask on OCN rather than head-fi or nikon cafe.


----------



## Killam0n

JVC HA-RX300, Sony MDR-x150 The JVC's were cheaper and have better sound HAHA.

WOOOOOOO Pg. 939, just like my old AMD processor, I really liked that thing.


----------



## Ceej

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


If you want bass, try the crossfade. They have enough bass to literally vibrate your skull from an iPod. You might even have to eq out the bass if the sound pressure bothers you too much from the bass.


But that's the real trick, isn't it? Getting enough bass in to add flavor, but not too much so it drowns out the other factors. When I say I love bass, I mean that I love what it adds, not that I want it to drown out everything else (which is why I will never have those car subs) That's actually why I ended up going with the 840s.


----------



## Firestorm252

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Killam0n*


JVC HA-RX300, Sony MDR-x150 The JVC's were cheaper and have better sound HAHA.

WOOOOOOO* Pg. 939, just like my old AMD processor,* I really liked that thing.


*looks at sig rig*









in other news, headphone audio's been taking a backseat so-to-speak lately. A 2 hour one-way drive gives wonderful incentives to put money toward a better car audio system...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Im not even joking. I really want to start building some headphones. I don't even care if my first few pairs sound liked balls. I already know that no one will help and I will get treat like a moron for wanting to build my own










I say go for it, I'm all for pathological DIY.
Problem is that you'll essentially be forced to use drivers/speakers/elements that you won't have any application-specific parameters to test. You'd essentially have to rig up a testing method in order to derive equivalent Thiele-Small parameters just so you could go about it in a methodical manner instead of trial-and-error. (yes I know T/S are particular to low-freq stuff, but I don't know what full-range equivalent exists)

The only stand-alone drivers I've seen are these from Parts-express, which aren't quite up to the specs you want. you could re-purpose a replacement element from say Sennheiser since you can buy individual replacements. But you don't get any info besides the impedance.

Also just found the elements for an EX-29, but again not to desired spec


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceej;12394620*
> But that's the real trick, isn't it? Getting enough bass in to add flavor, but not too much so it drowns out the other factors. When I say I love bass, I mean that I love what it adds, not that I want it to drown out everything else (which is why I will never have those car subs) That's actually why I ended up going with the 840s.


It depends on the ears. From iPod amplification, it sounds awesome. I literally had them playing the dirtiest dubstep possible for weeks on end on a different iPod to burn them in while I just used my cx6. Then I set eq to full treble and burned it in another week while wearing them (left them on while hanging ony neck. Was on 24/7) they sound really amazing now for $130 on an iPod without eq. Best of all, they have a great soundstage. I'm extremely picky with my audio quality though, and my bx5a's are complete garbage in my mind, my headphones, even my sennheiser cx6 aren't that good at all. They won't stack up to focal, gallo, or ATC. Trust me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Firestorm252;12395313*
> *looks at sig rig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in other news, headphone audio's been taking a backseat so-to-speak lately. A 2 hour one-way drive gives wonderful incentives to put money toward a better car audio system...
> 
> I say go for it, I'm all for pathological DIY.
> Problem is that you'll essentially be forced to use drivers/speakers/elements that you won't have any application-specific parameters to test. You'd essentially have to rig up a testing method in order to derive equivalent Thiele-Small parameters just so you could go about it in a methodical manner instead of trial-and-error. (yes I know T/S are particular to low-freq stuff, but I don't know what full-range equivalent exists)
> 
> The only stand-alone drivers I've seen are these from Parts-express, which aren't quite up to the specs you want. you could re-purpose a replacement element from say Sennheiser since you can buy individual replacements. But you don't get any info besides the impedance.
> 
> Also just found the elements for an EX-29, but again not to desired spec


It would be nice if better headphone drivers were abundant









As for car audio, when I start re designing my 93 DSM Eclipse, I'm going to literally take out ALL the car plastic siding interior and replace it with fiberglass and have a birch or MDF enclosure for focal drivers designed in the side door with easy removal for driver replacements. I'll probably have curvy red, metallic grey, or blue fiberglass siding with tribal air brushed designs on them. This way I can have that bass I want without my freaking car rattling and no gay plastic resonation, and it will look amazing while doing it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12392155*
> That would be because this a forum for overclocking computers, not building headphones/speakers/subwoofers. You wouldn't expect to go on a forum for modifying cars and have people respond in great detail to your questions on how to setup watercooling or overclock a graphics card.
> 
> It's not that people don't want to help you, the majority simply cannot help you because they have no knowledge in that area.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with building your own, as long as you are aware of everything that is involved and required and you have or at least have access to all of the tools necessary to complete the job (which I doubt the majority of people do).
> 
> Don't take my comments in a negative way, I'd really love to see you design, build and enjoy a pair of custom headphones


One of my problems is when I say stuff I very fully intend to do like this, no one ever takes it seriously.. I'm a stupid 19 year old kid after all.


----------



## Eagle1337

i have me a pair of grado sr-80s and some senn hd555s.


----------



## Razultull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12398008*
> I'm extremely picky with my audio quality though


i lol'd


----------



## JH4DC5

just got my ATH-M50 in today. these are my first "real" headphones. sounds amazing to me


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Razultull*


i lol'd


quote taken out of context much? Corey's right when he says it won't stack up to those speakers. I'd love to own some ADAM or say, the Genelec 1031a. I feel that even the AV40 / DX4 (same thing really) don't stack up to lower end passive speaker hi-fi.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;12411277*
> quote taken out of context much? Corey's right when he says it won't stack up to those speakers. I'd love to own some ADAM or say, the Genelec 1031a. I feel that even the AV40 / DX4 (same thing really) don't stack up to lower end passive speaker hi-fi.


Lol. Try stacking up speakers to your friend's $4,000 ATC bookshelves, or JMlab micro utopia's with no msrp, or gallo driven by amazing macintosh tube amps. It sucks being picky lol


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12411486*
> Lol. Try stacking up speakers to your friend's $4,000 ATC bookshelves, or JMlab micro utopia's with no msrp, or gallo driven by amazing macintosh tube amps. It sucks being picky lol


Don't forget $$$$ speakers in a well designed listening room either








Lots of science behind that. Large Uni leature theatres, town halls all take advantage of room acoustics.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;12411611*
> Don't forget $$$$ speakers in a well designed listening room either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of science behind that. Large Uni leature theatres, town halls all take advantage of room acoustics.


Lol. That's one of the things I need to learn. The science behind room acoustics.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12412112*
> Lol. That's one of the things I need to learn. The science behind room acoustics.


I'd suggest getting more comfortable with that before trying to build a headphone. Even on an open design, you're going to have to pay pretty close attention to the acoustics on the earcups.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12412380*
> I'd suggest getting more comfortable with that before trying to build a headphone. Even on an open design, you're going to have to pay pretty close attention to the acoustics on the earcups.


----------



## BellTollsForThee

Hello, i would like to join the club, i own Audio-Technica ATH-A700s
along with an Asus Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone have any tips on headphones with 30db or higher noise attenuation? I have some HD 380's, but they are falling apart after a little over a year of 8+ hour a day use at work, in a machine shop.

I was going to get the Beyer DT770 M's, but reading the reviews at BH photo, they don't seem to offer good attenuation despite advertising 35 db







.


----------



## Dee.

I have triple fi's with comply foam tips that are rated at 26db and I can barely hear cars pass by me on the street. Can't think of any full sized headphones with those ratings off the top of my head though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Yeah, the problem with IEM's is they aren't very good for wearing 8 hours a day







. After 3 or 4 hours my ears start to get tired of them.

I've got some triple fi's also. They work just as good as the sennheisers, despite technically having a lower Db attenuation. Maybe UE is more conservative then sennheiser in their ratings.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12416318*
> Anyone have any tips on headphones with 30db or higher noise attenuation? I have some HD 380's, but they are falling apart after a little over a year of 8+ hour a day use at work, in a machine shop.
> 
> I was going to get the Beyer DT770 M's, but reading the reviews at BH photo, they don't seem to offer good attenuation despite advertising 35 db
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Etymotic ER4P, one of the best isolating IEM.

In my opinion, building headphones is wayyyyyyyy more complicated than building speakers. Acoustics in an enclosure matter so much for headphones.


----------



## Freightweight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12416318*
> Anyone have any tips on headphones with 30db or higher noise attenuation? I have some HD 380's, but they are falling apart after a little over a year of 8+ hour a day use at work, in a machine shop.
> 
> I was going to get the Beyer DT770 M's, but reading the reviews at BH photo, they don't seem to offer good attenuation despite advertising 35 db
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've only ever heard bad news from dt770M
Imo get the dt770 pro 80


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freightweight;12424616*
> I've only ever heard bad news from dt770M
> Imo get the dt770 pro 80


I'm afraid that the noise attenuation won't be good enough







. Don't want to blindly spend $200 on headphones that I might not be able to use. Last time someone said their headphones blocked tons of noise and should work, I looked it up and they only did 18db.


----------



## pLuhhmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12425135*
> I'm afraid that the noise attenuation won't be good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't want to blindly spend $200 on headphones that I might not be able to use. Last time someone said their headphones blocked tons of noise and should work, I looked it up and they only did 18db.


Have you looked at the DT 770 32ohm instead of the M version?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;12425228*
> Have you looked at the DT 770 32ohm instead of the M version?


18DB according to the spec page







.

http://www.headphonesolutions.com/beyerdynamic-dt770-premium-headphones-32-ohms.html


----------



## mothow

*Skullcandy 2010 G.I.*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skullcandy-2010-G-I-Black-Over-Ear-Headphones-/230575892950?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item35af64e9d6
I should have them tomorrow i hope they are much better than the
*PLANTRONICS .Audio 650 USB 3.5mm/ USB Connector Circumaural Multimedia Stereo Headset*
ive been using
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265013

Now i have to find a mic to use with the skullcandys


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;12425358*
> *Skullcandy 2010 G.I.*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Skullcandy-2010-G-I-Black-Over-Ear-Headphones-/230575892950?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item35af64e9d6
> I should have them tomorrow i hope they are much better than the
> *PLANTRONICS .Audio 650 USB 3.5mm/ USB Connector Circumaural Multimedia Stereo Headset*
> ive been using
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265013
> 
> Now i have to find a mic to use with the skullcandys


Don't get the Skullycandy if you care about sound quality.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Finally getting my 555's back.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper;12445348*
> Finally getting my 555's back.


are you going to pull out the foam so they are then 595's?


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat;12461824*
> are you going to pull out the foam so they are then 595's?


I already did, but unless they are giving me new ones I will have to do it again.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Just got them back today









I missed them so much.


----------



## xpurpleblob

Joining.
Grados SR 80i


----------



## Fantasysage

Joining as well.

Grado 325is


----------



## Iceman23

Currently sporting Denon D2ks.


----------



## coreyL

Why are the HD555 drivers made out of garbage mylar? I don't like the sound charictaristic of mylar or plastic much at all.

Would it be possible to get another material such as tar treated silk or something else, maybe a titanium cone and big rubber soft squishy surrounds?

I say this mostly because Iv'e heard more audiophile speaker systems than headphones. in fact iv'e NEVER heard audiophile headphones seeing as the sennheiser cx6 (which are COMPLETE GARBAGE) are the best headphones iv'e ever heard. The klipsch are garbage. The Bowers and Wilkins are garbage. My crossfade are garbage. My old (FREE. did NOT pay for them) Bose quiet comfort 3 were garbage. Myfree Bose in ear headphones were garbage. My Etymotic ER6i were garbage. The HD 555 are garbage too. Every pair of headphones Iv'e ever heard are garbage.

I say this when comparing them to Actual audiophile speakers, like JMlab, which have Focal drivers which had $2,000 Berrylium tweeters, Anthony Gallo's, ATC's, Velodyne, Quad electrostatic speakers and such powered by amplifiers such as Mcintosh tube amps, and Quad 405's, NAD receivers, Marantz and Meridian receivers... Used on sources like a Musical Fidelity CD player, or a Escient Fireball for music.

I will probably never own an actual audiophile setup for years and YEARS aside from my Velodyne ULD 18 subwoofer which was the first sub ever to get a class A rating on Stereophile.

I'm trying to learn here, Flame me like you would anyway. It just serves as an obvious filter to ignore your post.


----------



## sockpirate

Anyone recommend a decent headset stand ?


----------



## groundzero9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Anyone recommend a decent headset stand ?


Try this one or that one.


----------



## coreyL

Lol, I bet no one will answer my question regarding the garbage HD555's poor construction qualities for a very long time, or I will get a reply telling me to gtho and ask on an audio forum.


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Lol, I bet no one will answer my question regarding the garbage HD555's poor construction qualities for a very long time, or I will get a reply telling me to gtho and ask on an audio forum.


Gtho


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


I say this mostly because Iv'e heard more audiophile speaker systems than headphones. in fact iv'e NEVER heard audiophile headphones seeing as the sennheiser cx6 (which are COMPLETE GARBAGE) are the best headphones iv'e ever heard. The klipsch are garbage. The Bowers and Wilkins are garbage. My crossfade are garbage. My old (FREE. did NOT pay for them) Bose quiet comfort 3 were garbage. Myfree Bose in ear headphones were garbage. My Etymotic ER6i were garbage. The HD 555 are garbage too. Every pair of headphones Iv'e ever heard are garbage.

I s


HD 555 are $100 headphones. Not really comparable to a $2,000+ speaker







. They use cheaper materials to cut costs.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *groundzero9*


Try this one or that one.


OOOOOOH nice !!! +rep thanks!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

You can also make ones out of steel wire 16-20g held down on a bookshelf. Or this

http://www.ikeahackers.net/2008/08/q...for-cheap.html


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Lol, I bet no one will answer my question regarding the garbage HD555's poor construction qualities for a very long time, or I will get a reply telling me to gtho and ask on an audio forum.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *thiru*


Gtho


^^^^ and here's the website to go do some research on this: http://www.DIYHeadphoneMODS.com/forum.html


----------



## Phoriver

I just wanted to give you guys an update on my meelec m9s.

I've had them for a couple months now listening to mainly electro and rock.. They've really come a long way since I first tried them, they have a decently long burn-in period, probably 150h which is comparable to my 7506s. After the burn in the bass had really opened up and was much more free and airy. They became a little bit more warm with the change in the bass but they didn't lose any detail in the high-mids and highs. The high-mids and highs are very close in sound to my 7506s but have a bit more low-mid as I have to eq my 7506s to compensate for the recessed low-mids. The bass however, is very different from my Sonys, it's difficult to explain but it's pretty good and the m9s have surprisingly good extension at the low end for such a small driver! 
Overall I'm amazed at the quality a set of iems can deliver and at $25.. it's incredible.

Oh, these things *DESTROY* my buddies hd202s, especially in clarity for the high-mids and highs!


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12503983*
> HD 555 are $100 headphones. Not really comparable to a $2,000+ speaker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They use cheaper materials to cut costs.


Cheaper materials to cut costs?

My $3,000 Velodyne ULD 18 is made out of:

MDF
Paper pulp tar resin cone
copper and steel for voice coil and basket
VERY cheap permanent earth magnet
Rubber surround

PCB and capcitors and whatnot for circuitry, STILL VERY CHEAP

$20,000 Legacy speakers use the following materials:

Pretty much the same as my velodyne.

Dayton $30 bookshelves:

MDF
Polypropylene cone (just as expensive as paper, if not more)
Slightly cheaper polyfill and terminal plates
Almost the same materials.

Materials cost IS NOT WHY speakers are so expensive, unless the veneer and terminal plates are worth over $19,000.

Just so you know, the most expensive part of my Velodyne was the foam inserts that came with the subwoofer driver. The guy who serviced the ULD 18's physically told me himself.

I'm not trying to look like an ass here, but I myself need ******ed amounts of education, about MANY THINGS.


----------



## thiru

Low end Sennheiser are mass produced in China and made of the cheapest materials possible.
High end stuf isn't.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiru;12518910*
> Low end Sennheiser are mass produced in China and made of the cheapest materials possible.
> High end stuf isn't.


Then tell me what the best headphones in the world are made of cause guess what some $20,000 JMlab utopia's woofers are made out of? Paper. Their tweeters might be worth $1,000 each because they are made with beryllium, a metal worth second to only diamond so I'm told, but the fact that in most very expensive speakers, material costs really are not any more than the average speaker. Look at the $3500 set of bookshelves I saw with Kevlar woofers and ribbon tweeters worth no no more than $30 each. Are you really telling me that these products are so expensive because of material costs?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Corey...not all paper cones are treated equal







.


----------



## thiru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12518947*
> Then tell me what the best headphones in the world are made of cause guess what some $20,000 JMlab utopia's woofers are made out of? Paper. Their tweeters might be worth $1,000 each because they are made with beryllium, a metal worth second to only diamond so I'm told, but the fact that in most very expensive speakers, material costs really are not any more than the average speaker. Look at the $3500 set of bookshelves I saw with Kevlar woofers and ribbon tweeters worth no no more than $30 each. Are you really telling me that these products are so expensive because of material costs?


I gave you 3 reasons why they're cheaper.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12518952*
> Corey...not all paper cones are treated equal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know, case in point is Focal.

What I'm saying is the actual MATERIAL cost is barely anything for most $15,000 speakers compared to their price. The binding posts will probably be the most expensive part material wise. Even if they have a servo like my velodyne, pcb's capacitors and other circuitry cost little to nothing compared to the binding posts they'll make out of real gold.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Nobody's arguing with your main point. However there are difference in the quality of components used in expensive headphones/speakers versus entry level ones.


----------



## TUDJ

No more arguing or off topic posts, infractions will be issued.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;12519546*
> No more arguing or off topic posts, infractions will be issued.


I'm going to go ahead an apologize to Thiru. I probably should not have replied to his off topic posts but neither of us deserve infractions for anything displayed. OCN members deserve better treatment.

After my apology, I've been primarily discussing driver materials, instead of obtaining an infraction quota, could I ask for some of your time in glimpse of what high end headphones may be made out of, the question that no one would even answer for all this time in the first place.


----------



## Crazy9000

Well on the extreme side of things there's Ultrasone's Edition Headphones.

http://www.ultrasone.com/index.php/e...dition-10.html


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;12522695*
> Well on the extreme side of things there's Ultrasone's Edition Headphones.
> 
> http://www.ultrasone.com/index.php/en/products/edition-10.html


They may be cool and all, but they only show a picture of the neodymium magnets on the back of what appears to be a 40mm driver. I'm not even impressed tbh. the back their drivers doesn't look much more quality than a skullcandy driver. Show me the diaphragm of it and I might be impressed, however their headphones themselves and cups are impressive looking


----------



## Snips

Proud new owner of a pair of Ultrasone HFI 780. All I can say is that I'm blown away by how well the bass sounds.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mothow;12425358*
> *Skullcandy 2010 G.I.*
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Skullcandy-2010-G-I-Black-Over-Ear-Headphones-/230575892950?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item35af64e9d6
> I should have them tomorrow i hope they are much better than the
> *PLANTRONICS .Audio 650 USB 3.5mm/ USB Connector Circumaural Multimedia Stereo Headset*
> ive been using
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265013
> 
> Now i have to find a mic to use with the skullcandys


...get out....


----------



## yellowtoblerone

you so mean...

Hey wait a minute.. onboard sound>?? lol you get out.


----------



## jtypin

Onboard sound...or skullcandy. Hmmmm. Intresting completely irrelevant argument.

My choice was simple, a semi-decent sound card which I could only use on my computer, or some AD-700's which I could use in any audiojack.

Hey wait a minute...128kbps MP3's? lol you get out too. /sarcasm.


----------



## Niko-Time

My friend wants a pair of noise cancelling, over ear headphones for around Â£70. I recommended him some IEM's, but he definitely wants over ear. I've sorted suggested the Audio Technica ATH-ANC27 as it is on sale, but don't really know much about it. They'd only be used on his iPod, so must be easy to drive.

What do people suggest? Cheers


----------



## mahtareika

Hey all... I haven't checked in in a while. I just got my GS-1000's back from Grado who just did an excellent repair on them. I Left them on for a week while I was out of town to break them in and I ended up blowing out the drivers.... Oops! They sound better now than when I first got them. I should have read the instructions before trying to burn them in the way I did.

Just an FYI. This club isn't exclusive to audiophile cans so the Skull Candy's and gaming head sets are more than welcome. We should welcome all headphone enthusiasts for that matter.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;12546307*
> Hey all... I haven't checked in in a while. I just got my GS-1000's back from Grado who just did an excellent repair on them. I Left them on for a week while I was out of town to break them in and I ended up blowing out the drivers.... Oops! They sound better now than when I first got them. I should have read the instructions before trying to burn them in the way I did.
> 
> Just an FYI. This club isn't exclusive to audiophile cans so the Skull Candy's and gaming head sets are more than welcome. We should welcome all headphone enthusiasts for that matter.


95% of "audiophile quality" headphones sound like garbage anyway. That's like saying my M-audio BX5a studio monitors are audiophile speakers, when in reality, they sound like garbage.


----------



## mahtareika

Why all of the negative comments?


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'm no longer running the Pioneer SE-M290's. I just bought me a nice and cheap set of JVC HA-RX300's. I really wanted the 700's, but my wallet couldn't justify the price right now. I just needed something that works, as my Pioneer's have a blown driver on the left side







. Still need to make my sister pay me back for these JVC's, as she's the one that blew the Pioneer's.


----------



## somebodysb2

add me, I got 595's and AD700


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;12547009*
> Why all of the negative comments?


Because I'm just telling it the way it is. HD 555's compared to real audiophile quality is like comparing a smart car to a Veyron.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12549347*
> Because I'm just telling it the way it is. HD 555's compared to real audiophile quality is like comparing a smart car to a Veyron.


So you're basically saying it takes a Veyron to satisfy you? You can't get to work in a Toyota Camry like everyone else?


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;12549374*
> So you're basically saying it takes a Veyron to satisfy you? You can't get to work in a Toyota Camry like everyone else?


Audio quality, I'm picky. I use crossfade lp garbage headphones and even my sennheiser cx6 sound like complete crap. The crossfade headphones have an acoustical plastic resonance. The sennheiser cx6 have a very tinny sound to them to me because Of their titanium drivers. My speakers are some m audio bx5a and a velodyne uld 18 subwoofer in a 5.7 cu ft sealed box. My sound system, and headphones are pretty much garbage.

My cars? I have a 1997 Buick riviera with 208,000 miles on it that was bought for $750 over 10 years ago. My other car is a 1993 DSM Eclipse I'm planning to upgrade sometime soon.

Im not made of money, but I'm not Gunna act like what I have is actually good.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coreyL;12549347*
> Because I'm just telling it the way it is. HD 555's compared to real audiophile quality is like comparing a smart car to a Veyron.


If you think about it a little longer, I'll bet you can find a way to express yourself without trashing the reputation of other manufacturers and lower the overall quality of the forum.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;12549474*
> If you think about it a little longer, I'll bet you can find a way to express yourself without trashing the reputation of other manufacturers and lower the overall quality of the forum.


I'm tired of people thinking something is quality when it's really not. People who think Bose makes the best speakers in the world, People who think LED backlit LCD TV's are good just because they sport millions of contrast ratios's and hundreds of Hz technology. Almost every single one of these TV's are garbage Twisted nematic displays. The colors look like crap, they smear all over the screen, and people fail to realize how terrible these displays are, just because they have little badges saying LED TV, 240Hz, and are "this many mm thin; while being paired with the crappiest sound systems ever, having a floor standing speaker that is 3 inches wide with around 6 two inch drivers in them which would probably bottom out at around 150Hz with insane amounts of distortion and very diminished sounds both in the low and high range, while sounding very tinny at it's effective range when it's paired with a 6 inch subwoofer driver in a 1 cu ft bandpass box, while the amplification alone has at least 10% THD. Meanwhile, that sound system is labeled THX certified which is impossible because THX certification requires 80Hz extension on the satellite speakers to be crossed over to the sub. The subs in these sound systems are going upwards of 120Hz and are insanely easily located in the room. It should sound like there is no sub. If it sounds like you have a sub, then you have a problem.

I'm just using that as an example because I walked into a sony style store and witnessed this today while I checked out the Sony NEX 5 EVIL (Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens) camera. I had to explain to the sales rep exactly how bad his TV was, and he was trying to convince me that it was the best tv money can buy in it's class. I told him all about how garbage twisted nematic displays work down from how the liquid crystal reacts to the voltage applied by the DAC (Digital to Analog Converter) which turns an RGB code into a voltage regulation into about 256 different degrees of having the crystal at different variances of being twisted. Each subpixel having the ability to block 256 shades of light, cubed for each sub pixel is around 7.07 million colors. Not only that, but TN panels use a horizontal sub pixel array which messes up viewing angles and due to less colors, they have to use adjacent subpixels to fill in colors, which is THE REASON colors smear everywhere across the screen as if a monkey threw poo all over it. The sales rep lost me at twisted nematic. It seems no one can even comprehend how a simple AMOLED (Active Matrix Organic Light Emitting Diode) screen works at best buy either. The guy at car audio section didn't even know what THD % was, how to crossover a sub, and recommended the most garbage speakers ever with failure mylar tweeters when there were some way better Alpine speakers with silk domes which had the ability to rotate twards any angle in about 70 degrees of it's mounted axis. The guy at the networking center said the 2.4ghz was the router speed of the Lynksys E1000 router, when it's merely the radio band in which it communicates with other devices. I told him this and that the mbit transfer rate was the speed and he got pissed off at me.

This, and you ask why I talk down brands that don't deserve their rep??


----------



## pioneerisloud

To sum it up:
CoreyL thinks all things audio, and all things video are utter crap unless they cost $10,000 or more.

That's all you had to say bro







.


----------



## RallyMaster

Ok. I like my $25.99 refurbished Sennheiser HD238. Just saying.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud;12549783*
> To sum it up:
> CoreyL thinks all things audio, and all things video are utter crap unless they cost $10,000 or more.
> 
> That's all you had to say bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey, my Gateway FPD2485 24" monitor is awesome







I actually have never seen a better looking display in my eyes as of yet regarding color accuracy. This includes dell's $1100 Ultrasharp.

I never really said much about costs though, bro









And uhh, my $200 velodyne ULD 18 sounds awesome, even if it did sound better when the servo worked >_> Then again, it's a 20 year old version of the current DD-18 which is over 3 grand, same acoustical specs.


----------



## FearSC549

I am an audiophile too!! I love my Bose speakers and Triports!


----------



## Snips

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


I'm tired of people thinking something is quality when it's really not. People who think Bose makes the best speakers in the world, People who think LED backlit LCD TV's are good just because they sport millions of contrast ratios's and hundreds of Hz technology. Almost every single one of these TV's are garbage Twisted nematic displays. The colors look like crap, they smear all over the screen, and people fail to realize how terrible these displays are, just because they have little badges saying LED TV, 240Hz, and are "this many mm thin; while being paired with the crappiest sound systems ever, having a floor standing speaker that is 3 inches wide with around 6 two inch drivers in them which would probably bottom out at around 150Hz with insane amounts of distortion and very diminished sounds both in the low and high range, while sounding very tinny at it's effective range when it's paired with a 6 inch subwoofer driver in a 1 cu ft bandpass box, while the amplification alone has at least 10% THD. Meanwhile, that sound system is labeled THX certified which is impossible because THX certification requires 80Hz extension on the satellite speakers to be crossed over to the sub. The subs in these sound systems are going upwards of 120Hz and are insanely easily located in the room. It should sound like there is no sub. If it sounds like you have a sub, then you have a problem.

I'm just using that as an example because I walked into a sony style store and witnessed this today while I checked out the Sony NEX 5 EVIL (Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens) camera. I had to explain to the sales rep exactly how bad his TV was, and he was trying to convince me that it was the best tv money can buy in it's class. I told him all about how garbage twisted nematic displays work down from how the liquid crystal reacts to the voltage applied by the DAC (Digital to Analog Converter) which turns an RGB code into a voltage regulation into about 256 different degrees of having the crystal at different variances of being twisted. Each subpixel having the ability to block 256 shades of light, cubed for each sub pixel is around 7.07 million colors. Not only that, but TN panels use a horizontal sub pixel array which messes up viewing angles and due to less colors, they have to use adjacent subpixels to fill in colors, which is THE REASON colors smear everywhere across the screen as if a monkey threw poo all over it. The sales rep lost me at twisted nematic. It seems no one can even comprehend how a simple AMOLED (Active Matrix Organic Light Emitting Diode) screen works at best buy either. The guy at car audio section didn't even know what THD % was, how to crossover a sub, and recommended the most garbage speakers ever with failure mylar tweeters when there were some way better Alpine speakers with silk domes which had the ability to rotate twards any angle in about 70 degrees of it's mounted axis. The guy at the networking center said the 2.4ghz was the router speed of the Lynksys E1000 router, when it's merely the radio band in which it communicates with other devices. I told him this and that the mbit transfer rate was the speed and he got pissed off at me.

This, and you ask why I talk down brands that don't deserve their rep??


Can't we all just hold hands, be friends and accept that all of us have different views?


----------



## Boyboyd

After waiting 2 weeks for my amp to arrive from the FS section on here, i've not given up.

Going to order an Audiotailor Jade tonight, 3 days delivery. It has some excellent reviews on head-fi but i know little to nothing about valves.


----------



## Delphin

How do we join said club?

I have a set of HD595's, HD202's, MEElectronics M6's, and some Skullcandy Ink'd


----------



## Battou62

Add me please.

JVC HARX900
Nuforce uDAC-2


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


To sum it up:
CoreyL thinks all things audio, and all things video are utter crap unless they cost $10,000 or more.

That's all you had to say bro







.



That's not what he said at all. I think a better way to put it is that an audiophile or tvphile (whats the term for that?







) should know about and understand the various technologies and improvements offered by different gear. In essence, going down to the shop and buying a pair of Bose headphones does not make you an audiophile, just an uninformed consumer. Likewise, going down to the shop and buying the truly best sounding, most advanced component doesn't make you an audiophile either.


----------



## Peremptor

I have 2 open cans, the Grado SR60i (donut earpads) and a ATH-AD700 and I just purchased an ATH-M50S since I didn't have a decent closed set, can't wait for them to arrive.

Add me to the list if you please, please







.


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;12571045*
> Likewise, going down to the shop and buying the truly best sounding, most advanced component doesn't make you an audiophile either.


I've always believed it's better to be lucky than pretty much anything else out there, including an audiophile.


----------



## Toonshorty

I'm in with my MDR-XB700.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peremptor*


I've always believed it's better to be lucky than pretty much anything else out there, including an audiophile.


Maybe, but in the long run it is much more likely a purchase will go well if well informed







. That said, there is only so much you can really glean from reseach on audio related components. So much is subjective, overblown, and in reality, downright false information that the only true way to make an informed decision is through direct listening.


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;12571154*
> So much is subjective, overblown, and in reality, downright false information that the only true way to make an informed decision is through direct listening.


I fully agree. Each pair of ears perceive in their own way and are interpreted in their own particular manner by all that fatty tissue in between







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Peremptor*


I fully agree. Each pair of ears perceive in their own way and are interpreted in their own particular manner by all that fatty tissue in between







.


Well, then you are limited only by the audio processing portion of your brain as well as your ear structure, too bad most people can't even tell the difference between bose, and a good hifi system if it bit them in the face.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coreyL*


Well, then you are limited only by the audio processing portion of your brain as well as your ear structure, too bad most people can't even tell the difference between bose, and a good hifi system if it bit them in the face.


Have most people ever heard a good hifi system?


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iceman23*


Have most people ever heard a good hifi system?


Ignorance is bliss in this case. The alternative costs too much for most







.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;12571524*
> Have most people ever heard a good hifi system?


Iv'e had my ears spoiled by Focal speakers and Velodyne Sub's, Quad and Mcintosh amps, Meridian and Marantz pre amps >_>


----------



## Parsley

Mind if I join?

I have some Shure SRH840s for use at the PC when I need to keep things quiet, and some Sennheiser IE8s for my portable







.


----------



## hello im sean

hey woah hello headphone club, i currently run a cowon j3 with Ultimate ears triple.fi 10's for my portable rig, and home is foobar 2k --> AGD NFB-12 dac--> beyerdynamic dt990 600 ohm. currently looking for a good headphone amp with some tubes though also, open to suggestions. hope i can contribute to this group!


----------



## FearSC549

What made you guys started buying expensive/quality audio systems?


----------



## Parsley

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


What made you guys started buying expensive/quality audio systems?


I wouldn't really class my own bits and bobs amongst the "expensive" (audio set ups can get very pricey very quickly as I am sure you know







) but I grew fed up of cheaper audio equipment that I ended up with when as a teen and could afford little else alongside kitting out my PC.

Having grown older I can afford better now and I've actually heard some decent set ups that let me know how... lacking my previous stuff was.

So I now buy something with a little more quality to it that actually sounds somewhat decent.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


What made you guys started buying expensive/quality audio systems?


I listen to music daily, probably about 2-3 hours per day at least, so for me personally it is value for money to spend my hard earnt money on good audio equipment. Listening to music on high quality gear is just a much better experience all around. I started out when I looked at buying speakers for my PC about 3 years ago, I was advised not to get a PC based system such as Logitech/Razer etc and it was then that I started looking at 'real' audio equipment and bought my self an amp and pair of bookshelf speakers. Since then I've been able to afford much better equipment and I've grabbed some great deals. I enjoyed the speaker set up so much that I was willing to spend a lot on a high quality headphone setup too. I see buying higher quality audio gear as a good investment too, as it's well built (and I look after it) it will last for years and years should I choose to keep it, if I don't it will hold it's value really well and I should be able to sell it at a great price.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


What made you guys started buying expensive/quality audio systems?


I upgraded bits at a time. Before i knew it I was here.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


What made you guys started buying expensive/quality audio systems?


Well, None of what I own is expensive, at all. I listen to expensive audio systems at my friend's house. My Velodyne ULD 18 is the only audiophile qualiy equipment I have, the first subwoofer ever to get a Stereophile class A review, and is equal to a Velodyne DD-18 as far as acoustical specs.

Anyway, If I had enough money, I'd be having much better systems to play around with, but in relaity, I don't, even if what I have does rape anything ever made from Bose, It's still not good enough.


----------



## Mayzei

Hey, can I join?

Sennheiser HD600
Grado SR80
Audio Technica ATH-M50
Westone UM1's

Remember to visit head-fi.org guys!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mayzei*


Hey, can I join?

Sennheiser HD600
Grado SR80
Audio Technica ATH-M50
Westone UM1's


Nice collection. What do you use to drive them?


----------



## Swift Castiel

Hey guys. Was directed here by another member to ask about headphones.

Anyway;
Looking for a set of headphones for about 80% music
However, as a general guideline for the headphones other than price:

- Looks decent.

- Fairly high frequency range (This has become habit from Audio Technica's)

- Long enough cable to reach down (Some earphones/headphones I've had didn't do this. Massive pain in the arse)

- I generally listen to a bit of everything.

- Under $100 AUD

At the moment, I'm kind of set on a set of Razer Orca's. I'm a bit skeptical about the quality though, as they are somewhat marketed towards gamers, and majority of gamer-tagged headphones are just rubbish. Some insight would be nice. Oh, and yes, i can overlook the neon green-ness of the Orca's. Not really a biggie. Just leaning towards quality/price.

Hope you guys can help me out ^^;

EDIT: Not really a mega audiophile, but I am dabbling into headphones so I would like a decent set of them to last me a while. Sub $100 is what I'm trying to aim for at the moment, don't want to invest too heavily. Also, I've been using in ear monitors for majority of my short-ish life, so is there any notable things I should get accustomed to?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I upgraded bits at a time. Before i knew it I was *BROKE*.


Correction


----------



## thiru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swift Castiel*


Hey guys. Was directed here by another member to ask about headphones.

Anyway;
Looking for a set of headphones for about 80% music
However, as a general guideline for the headphones other than price:

- Looks decent.

- Fairly high frequency range (This has become habit from Audio Technica's)

- Long enough cable to reach down (Some earphones/headphones I've had didn't do this. Massive pain in the arse)

- I generally listen to a bit of everything.

- Under $100 AUD

At the moment, I'm kind of set on a set of Razer Orca's. I'm a bit skeptical about the quality though, as they are somewhat marketed towards gamers, and majority of gamer-tagged headphones are just rubbish. Some insight would be nice. Oh, and yes, i can overlook the neon green-ness of the Orca's. Not really a biggie. Just leaning towards quality/price.

Hope you guys can help me out ^^;

EDIT: Not really a mega audiophile, but I am dabbling into headphones so I would like a decent set of them to last me a while. Sub $100 is what I'm trying to aim for at the moment, don't want to invest too heavily. Also, I've been using in ear monitors for majority of my short-ish life, so is there any notable things I should get accustomed to?


Don't buy those. What's your music taste?


----------



## Neokolzia

Looking to join,

Razer HP-1
(unfortunetly only using the Soundcard Maximus Form III came with not AC-1)


----------



## computeruler

Getting some phiaton ps 500 soon. I won them


----------



## Boyboyd

My audiotalior jade has arrived at work today. Can't wait to get home and listen to it. May have to think about upgrading my DAC next.

It got quite a good review over at head-fi Here.


----------



## somebodysb2

TB X41's, 3 pairs of Skullcandy Smokin Buds.


----------



## Boyboyd

Got my new amp today and it arrived broken. Only got sound out of the right ear-cup









My first amp gets lost in the post and the new one doesn't work. I'm cursed.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Bummer


----------



## HaiLKroniK

just ordered some monster turbine pro coppers


----------



## [CyGnus]

Which are best of these 3?

Sennheiser HD558/595/598

Only ones i can get tomorrow... the ones i had are dead so i cant wait lol, thanks in advance.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus];12696316*
> Which are best of these 3?
> 
> Sennheiser HD558/595/598
> 
> Only ones i can get tomorrow... the ones i had are dead so i cant wait lol, thanks in advance.


ii would get the 595. from what review i was seeing the 598's are just another color of the 595 without the headphone hanger and the 558's are just an updated 555.


----------



## jadawgis732

Just picked up my first pair of real headphones Audio Technica ATH-M50S (after returning the ATH-AD700 to amazon within the first 5 minutes of putting them on and hearing them.) Also got a Fiio E5 because Android's lack of EQ doesn't give me the bass I want sometimes.

Pic:


----------



## HaiLKroniK

i bought a Qables Silvercab-Pro line out cable and am bidding on a PA2V2 Headphones Amplifier - Hope I am making a good decision!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732;12701414*
> Just picked up my first pair of real headphones Audio Technica ATH-M50S (after returning the ATH-AD700 to amazon within the first 5 minutes of putting them on and hearing them.) Also got a Fiio E5 because Android's lack of EQ doesn't give me the bass I want sometimes.


yet another 'bass is everything' person :/
The M50 has plently of bass...a lot of people mix on M50s...think about it..if the producer wanted more bass in the mix, they would do so...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK;12709474*
> i bought a Qables Silvercab-Pro line out cable and am bidding on a PA2V2 Headphones Amplifier - Hope I am making a good decision!


depends totally on the earphones you pair them up with.


----------



## sweffymo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732;12701414*
> Just picked up my first pair of real headphones Audio Technica ATH-M50S (after returning the ATH-AD700 to amazon within the first 5 minutes of putting them on and hearing them.) Also got a Fiio E5 because Android's lack of EQ doesn't give me the bass I want sometimes.
> 
> Pic:
> [UR L=[URL=http://img859.imageshack.us/i/dsc0282322.jpg/]http://img859.imageshack.us/i/dsc0282322.jpg/[/URL]]_http://img859.imageshack.us/img859/4720/dsc0282322.jpg[/IMG][/URL]_


There's this thing called "Burn in..."


----------



## magicase

Add me to the list. Beyerdynamic DT250, DT150, Senneheiser HD650


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sweffymo;12709894*
> There's this thing called "Burn in..."


I agree with Sweffy, my AD-700's sounded completely different after 200 or so hours of burn in time.

The only reason you could hate a pair of AD-700's is if you love skullcandy and bass, or have a really small head so they slip off.


----------



## jadawgis732

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jtypin*


I agree with Sweffy, my AD-700's sounded completely different after 200 or so hours of burn in time.

The only reason you could hate a pair of AD-700's is if you love skullcandy and bass, or have a really small head so they slip off.


My reasons were:
They would slip off if I looked at the ground or sky. And I don't have a small head, I have a big head: 7 3/8 fitted size.

I did not like how they looked. They added 3 inches to my height and made me look like someone with a missing forehead if you saw my shadow or profile at night.

Purple. I don't like Skullcandy! Skullcandy is just as flashy as the Beats by Dre (maybe a bit more tacky) and those damn purple meshes on the ATH-AD700s!

To anyone who thinks they are bassy enough, or burn in would eliminate the issue of too little bass needs to look at a frequency response graph for the ATH-AD700s.


----------



## CrackClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jadawgis732;12722172*
> My reasons were:
> They would slip off if I looked at the ground or sky. And I don't have a small head, I have a big head: 7 3/8 fitted size.
> 
> I did not like how they looked. They added 3 inches to my height and made me look like someone with a missing forehead if you saw my shadow or profile at night.
> 
> Purple. I don't like Skullcandy! Skullcandy is just as flashy as the Beats by Dre (maybe a bit more tacky) and those damn purple meshes on the ATH-AD700s!
> 
> To anyone who thinks they are bassy enough, or burn in would eliminate the issue of too little bass needs to look at a frequency response graph for the ATH-AD700s.


Strange, you must have a weird shaped head.

You care about how your shadow looks?

From what I learned, the frequency response graph doesn't always tell you the whole picture.


----------



## 161029

The get the ATH-A700. Plus, just remove the grill and spray paint it. It might void your warranty so I would suggest using it for a while and if its good, do it.


----------



## Drakenxile

just wondering if anione knows how good the siberia V2 is i mostly going to use them for gaming/music since my computer is in the living room and it bothers people who listen to the tv i also want them cause they look awesome i'm not expecting super insane quality just wondering if there better then a random 30$ headset

Thanks- Chris


----------



## Boyboyd

Really am enjoying my new amp. It's taken about 5 weeks to actually get one that works.










I think a need new headphones and a new DAC now.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12779903*
> Really am enjoying my new amp. It's taken about 5 weeks to actually get one that works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a need new headphones and a new DAC now.


looks nice, my LD MK III should have arrived today but they messed up my address now i have to wait until monday.....

what headphones are you using on the amp?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles;12781417*
> looks nice, my LD MK III should have arrived today but they messed up my address now i have to wait until monday.....
> 
> what headphones are you using on the amp?


I have a pair of beyer DT770 pros (250 ohm), but i've heard excellent things about the DT990 pros.

I feel your pain. It took so long for this amp to be delivered. The first one never arrived, the 2nd one was broken, and finally this one worked.


----------



## DanManIt

Count me in, got Grado SR-80s


----------



## yellowtoblerone

GO to your user cp up top and fill in your computer system so when you have a problem it'll be easier for people to help you out.


----------



## RallyMaster

@FallenAn9el:
I now have only the HA-DX3 and the HD238.
Of course I still have some in-ears but these would be my primary. Please update it when you get a chance, thanks.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Gotcha. List has been updated.


----------



## mohmet

why u don`t count my Medusa NX stereo gaming headset in the list









SORRY
I FOUND IT


----------



## bodosko

Hi ppl.

Im going to buy a Swan M10 and a Xonar DG.
Now I need help with some headphones.

Im planing to buy a headphone with zalman clip mic.
I don't have any preferences for open/closed headphones, both will do fine for me.
Will use it mostly for music but also a little for fps gaming.
Im planing to spend around $100.

What pair you guys recommend to me?
I like the AHD1001 looking, is it good for me?

Thanks.


----------



## jtypin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodosko;12824615*
> Hi ppl.
> 
> Im going to buy a Swan M10 and a Xonar DG.
> Now I need help with some headphones.
> 
> Im planing to buy a headphone with zalman clip mic.
> I don't have any preferences for open/closed headphones, both will do fine for me.
> Will use it mostly for music but also a little for fps gaming.
> Im planing to spend around $100.
> 
> What pair you guys recommend to me?
> I like the AHD1001 looking, is it good for me?
> 
> Thanks.


Before everyone jumps, Senn HD555's or some AudioTechnica AD-700's.


----------



## jXsun

Just picked up a set of 555s with a Xonar DX.


----------



## Baneat

Beyerdynamic DT101
Koss Portapro
Alessandro MS-1

And Beats - Dr.Dre

nah, j/k


----------



## frankth3frizz

just got my ATH m50s today







sign me up


----------



## decompiled

HD555's get here Monday


----------



## Dealth0072

Does anyone else hear on like 30% of Youtube videos, (usually poorly mastered or have low frequency noises) that it makes crackling when you slide the volume back and forth? Faint, but still there.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

HD201 and HD555 owner here!


----------



## Shadowww

HD 650 for PC, CX 870 for mp3 player.


----------



## Boyboyd

Does anyone know if beyerdynamic will repair headphones? For a price of course


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12887652*
> Does anyone know if beyerdynamic will repair headphones? For a price of course


Beyer's website says to contact a distributer for repairs, the UK distributer is Polar Audio

POLARaudio Ltd.
17 Albert Drive
RH15 9TN
Burgess Hill West Sussex

Tel.: 0044 1444 258258
Fax: 0044 1444 258444
[email protected]
www.polaraudio.co.uk


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Beyer's website says to contact a distributer for repairs, the UK distributer is Polar Audio

POLARaudio Ltd.
17 Albert Drive
RH15 9TN
Burgess Hill West Sussex

Tel.: 0044 1444 258258
Fax: 0044 1444 258444
[email protected]
www.polaraudio.co.uk


Thanks tudj. I'll email them in the morning. I guess it's going to be about Â£60 though, and that's Â£60 i'd rather put towards a new pair.


----------



## EpicPie

So im debating between the JVC HARX700 and the HARX900. Not sure if the 900's are worth the extra bit of money but im basically looking for new DJ headphones. lol


----------



## nbmjhk6

Add me. Love my Turtle Beach HPA2 headset. Have it hooked up to a Asus Xonar DG and love the sound quality.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12893685*
> So im debating between the JVC HARX700 and the HARX900. Not sure if the 900's are worth the extra bit of money but im basically looking for new DJ headphones. lol


Those are not DJ headphones. If you were to decide between the 700 and 900, just get the 900.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;12893729*
> Those are not DJ headphones. If you were to decide between the 700 and 900, just get the 900.


You can use any headphones for DJ'ing, ive seen DJ's use IEM's while they mix.


----------



## mrsmiles

sign me up! got: AD700's and AKG K701's


----------



## Floy

For DJ headphones, you should consider the Shure SRH750DJ.


----------



## Amdkillsintel

Shure SE-530...wish I got more IEMs and need to get some cans.


----------



## Floy

Just so you know, the Shure SE-530 is a discontinued product. The SE-535 is the newer model.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Ugggghhhhh.... I got my 555's back a few weeks ago I even got a head phone holder for them and they are already starting to crack. What the hell?! I'm not sending these out again and waiting almost a month for a turn around. I place them over my head I don't pull them off or anything. Before it was the right side and now it's the left.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Ugggghhhhh.... I got my 555's back a few weeks ago I even got a head phone holder for them and they are already starting to crack. What the hell?! I'm not sending these out again and waiting almost a month for a turn around. I place them over my head I don't pull them off or anything. Before it was the right side and now it's the left.











Sadly, the HD555/595/558/598 all have this problem. It also persists into the newer headphones:
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...rting-to-crack

Fail. I'm fortunate that my nearly two year old HD595 didn't crack. I sold it recently so it's no longer my problem. Never going to buy any of those again.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm well aware... My frustration is that I just had it repaired and now it's happening to the other side.


----------



## Cmoney

Some artwork of my ASTRO A40s with my custom C$ speaker tags... I have to say that these are hands down the best gaming headset I have ever used. The 2011 version has more comfortable ear-pads that make the bass sound much better compared to the previous version; along with a better, more flexible microphone. I have them setup using the ASTRO mixamp vis Toslink from my X-Fi Titanium Pro... I almost feel like I am cheating in online shooters because I can hear everything so well with the DDL, lol


----------



## EpicPie

Ordered the AKG K81's over the weekend.


----------



## fray92

I have got a cans of Sennheiser HD598 and now using it with combo "DAC FiiO e7 + AMP FiiO e9".

For music they are very good but i want to spend some money for a good EXTERNAL USB SOUNDCARD for gaming (using an laptop and the onboard soundcard is suck).

Can you people please recommend me some?









Budget is about Â£100 (the money i intended to pay for Steelseries 7H which i heard is no match compared to Senn Headphone like HD555 - hope that my HD598 is good too)
It will be lovely if there is virtual 7.1 and i ONLY need it for gaming, music and etc... i don't really care.

Btw, I have my interest in Steelseries Siberia USB soundcard which has virtual 7.1. How about this?
http://steelseries.com/products/audi...-usb-soundcard


----------



## chinesekiwi

Aus Xonar U1

Around 40 Quid. Comes in black or white. Comes with Dolby Headphone. The HD598 is a very good gaming headphone.


----------



## ChocoboLIVE

Add me

I start from at 2005, Logitech previous G330(year 2005 one)(broke) > Logitech headset(shell from Sennheiser HD800 alike)(broke) > Sennheiser PC 151(broke) > Sennheiser PC350 > Sennheiser HD600


----------



## fray92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;12970198*
> Aus Xonar U1
> 
> Around 40 Quid. Comes in black or white. Comes with Dolby Headphone. The HD598 is a very good gaming headphone.


Thank you very much!
I took a look at the Asus Xonar U1 Usb Soundcard and its functions really attract me.
It only costs about £50 in UK so i think i will go with this baby.
One more question: Does this virtual 7.1 function work well with my HD598???


----------



## Shadowww

I'd rather go with Creative SoundBlaster X-Fi HD as a USB soundcard, to be honest. It has DAC with better SN ratio, it has way more outputs, and it has S/PDIF in/out aswell. Plus it looks like professional thing, not a toy for 5 years old kid.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fray92;12970719*
> Thank you very much!
> I took a look at the Asus Xonar U1 Usb Soundcard and its functions really attract me.
> It only costs about £50 in UK so i think i will go with this baby.
> One more question: Does this virtual 7.1 function work well with my HD598???


It works with any headphones.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;12893744*
> You can use any headphones for DJ'ing, ive seen DJ's use IEM's while they mix.


You do know that the RX700 and RX900 have bad isolation right?


----------



## ALAMO695

Hey guys, can you help me out a little? Im currently in the market for some nice headphones. I want the bass of the beats by dre studio and the mids and highs on the bose ae2, i would like to spend around the 150 to 250 line or cheaper. What headphones would you recomend?


----------



## Floy

Why do you want the low end of the beats? There is just too much of it, it unbalances everything.

If you want a pair of headphones that offer a very nice, clean and balanced output, the Shure SRH840 would be an excellent choice. The nice thing about them is that there is not too much or too little of any frequency, they have a balanced output across the whole frequency spectrum.


----------



## ALAMO695

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tizmo;12986535*
> Why do you want the low end of the beats? There is just too much of it, it unbalances everything.
> 
> If you want a pair of headphones that offer a very nice, clean and balanced output, the Shure SRH840 would be an excellent choice. The nice thing about them is that there is not too much or too little of any frequency, they have a balanced output across the whole frequency spectrum.


because im a little bit of a bass freak







, i had the beats but sold them because of the mids and highs sounding a bit too muddy for my taste. I like a lot of highs, regular mids and a lot of lows


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;12986017*
> You do know that the RX700 and RX900 have bad isolation right?


It's not that they're bad but they're definitely not the best. They're about average for a full-sized circumaural headphone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALAMO695;12986867*
> because im a little bit of a bass freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i had the beats but sold them because of the mids and highs sounding a bit too muddy for my taste. I like a lot of highs, regular mids and a lot of lows


Sounds like you ought to give Ultrasone a look.


----------



## DarthBaiter

I got my AD-700.
Very very happy with em.









Waiting on a pair of ATH-M50 for home use.


----------



## Moltar

Update.

Just ordered my Sennheiser HD800's and Woo Audio amp. they should be here by Wednesday. Mind appending my listing? I still have the A700's as well.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

What are you using for source and which woo amp?


----------



## EpicPie

I received my AKG K81 DJ headphones today. Dislikes so far: Not over ear, headband seems like it would make the headphones uncomfortable to wear for a long period of time, having these headphones on puts more pressure than im used to against my ears as I haven't worn on-ear headphones in 2 years. I see a lot of potential in modding these significantly. Priorities right now: re-cabling the wires and adding fancy sleeving, I dislike that rubberized texture on the wiring.
































[Current Headphones so far]
From left to right: TekNmotion Pulsewave 2 gaming headphones, Sennheiser HD 201, AKG K81DJ.


----------



## Boyboyd

I had some of those. They sounded great but they were physically painful to wear for long periods (2 hours +)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;13026301*
> I had some of those. They sounded great but they were physically painful to wear for long periods (2 hours +)


Agreed. I plan on taking out the drivers and putting them in a new shell. Over ear headphones > on ear.


----------



## AudioGamer

I got my HA-RX900`s for home use a few weeks ago.
Currently eyeballing a Brainwavez M1/Fiio E5 combo for $50 as my portable sound system.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AudioGamer;13029588*
> Currently eyeballing a Brainwavez M1/Fiio E5 combo for $50 as my portable sound system.


you sure that's $50?


----------



## EekTheCat

In order of preference:

IEMs - Brainwavz M2 > Fischer Audio Eterna (v1) = FA Silver Bullet > MEElectronics M9 > MEElec M6 > JVC HA-FX33 Marshmallows (modded). All using either stock Brainwavz foamies or decored Shure olives.

Headphones - Superlux HD669 > JVC HA-M750 â€œBlack Seriesâ€ > Grado iGrado (modded). Looking into getting another Superlux, either HD662 or 681.


----------



## frankth3frizz

I figured out better headplacement on my m50s and they sound EVEN BETTER! before i wouldnt put it over my earlobes cuz i wear earings but now i took em off and OMG why didnt i think of it before!


----------



## DarthBaiter

Add meeeeeeee.....









I got my ATH-M50 the other day...



















Looks tiny next to the AD700.


----------



## EpicPie

Ive gotta save up my self for a pair of M50's. Been dying for a pair for quite a while now.


----------



## Floy

I've had these for a while now, but only now was I able to get a picture as I got a new phone with a camera. Sorry for the horrible quality.


----------



## Moltar

HD800's and Woo Audio 3 amp just got here! Yah!


----------



## EpicPie

Those are some sexy HD 800's!


----------



## parityboy

Oooohh oooohh can I join? Just picked up some Sennheiser HD380 Pros today.


----------



## FragaGeddon

Just got a pair of Earforce PX21 from Turtle Beach.


----------



## Tempest001

Hey guys, I'm looking into getting new headphones. I have about a 50$ budget, so I figured that this was the best place to ask for the best set of cans for my budget.

Does anyone know if this site is legit?

http://www.diana-jewelry.com/product...oducts_id=1443

ATH-M50's for ~$60 seems kinda fishy to me. But it's a hell of a deal if it's legit.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;13045843*
> Hey guys, I'm looking into getting new headphones. I have about a 50$ budget, so I figured that this was the best place to ask for the best set of cans for my budget.
> 
> Does anyone know if this site is legit?
> 
> http://www.diana-jewelry.com/product_info.php?language=en&currency=USD&products_id=1443
> 
> ATH-M50's for ~$60 seems kinda fishy to me. But it's a hell of a deal if it's legit.


Hmm, seem's fishy but if they sell you a fake you could always PayPal claim it.


----------



## Iceman23

Very sketchy, Diana Jewelery selling headphones?


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13047823*
> Very sketchy, Diana Jewelery selling headphones?


Yeah I noticed that too. They seem to sell a lot of camera things too. Theres one review on google that says it's legit, but it comes from china and may take 4 weeks - 2 months for arrival. He said they sound fantastic, but I kinda feel like it's one of those cheap imitator products from china.

but on the other hand.... it's SUCH A GOOD DEAL.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;13048880*
> but on the other hand.... it's SUCH A GOOD DEAL.


This. Very tempting to purchase but I don't want to get ripped off with fakes.


----------



## Tempest001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13049053*
> This. Very tempting to purchase but I don't want to get ripped off with fakes.


I think I'll jump on this one and let you know how it goes... that is, assuming i'll remember to when I actually get them. the only cans I'll have to compare them with is a pair of ~$40 JVC headphones and as of yet, I only have onboard sound.
Wish me luck


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempest001;13049145*
> I think I'll jump on this one and let you know how it goes... that is, assuming i'll remember to when I actually get them. the only cans I'll have to compare them with is a pair of ~$40 JVC headphones and as of yet, I only have onboard sound.
> Wish me luck


Good luck.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter;13040094*
> Add meeeeeeee.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my ATH-M50 the other day...
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Looks tiny next to the AD700.


burn them in naow! lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13040218*
> Ive gotta save up my self for a pair of M50's. Been dying for a pair for quite a while now.


its quite lovely


----------



## EarlZ

Whats the best headphones for gaming/movies at ~$200 something that I can get from Amazon/Newegg/Tirger Direct


----------



## parityboy

Dumb question: what's the most effective way to "burn in" new headphones?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *parityboy*


Dumb question: what's the most effective way to "burn in" new headphones?


I just let it play music for a certain number of hours. Most headphones I would say it's about 100 or so.


----------



## mahtareika

I would just burn them in naturally; you can mess up some headphones if you leave them playing for extended periods of time. Grado's, for example, will get jacked up if you try to burn them in by playing them for several hours at a time. They need to burn in slowly. My Denon's on the other hand were fine to burn in that way.... Go figure? 0_o


----------



## parityboy

OK, cheers. I think I'll just use them as normal.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *parityboy*


Dumb question: what's the most effective way to "burn in" new headphones?


i used this for my m50s









http://www.burninwave.com/

but yea music works.


----------



## 275i7

If someone could recommend some headphones to me, I'd be very grateful. I've lurked this forum many times. Came across it again on my search for headphones, figured I'd seek some advice.









I'm leaning toward some Sennheiser HD555's since I've heard great things about them and they're only like $85 on Amazon. Anyhow, I found this nice list on the headphone guide here, so I'll use it.

*How much are you willing to spend?*
I'd prefer no more than $120ish

*How important is comfort to you?*
Decently. I'd like to be able to wear them all day if I feel so inclined. Ear mashing headphones bug the heck out of me.

*Will these be used more for gaming, or music? What's the percentage?*
Almost exclusively gaming. I'll be using these for the PC and 360, mostly for FPS and RPGs. I play games like Bad Company, Borderlands, CoD, Crysis, Eternal Sonata, Fable, Fallout, Gears of War, Halo, Prototype, X3, etc.

*Do you absolutely require the microphone to be attached?*
No, I don't want a mic. I'm planning on rigging a 360 mic for the few times I do play online.

*Do you have a proper sound card/DAC?*
Yes. Although would it be to my benefit to get a headphone amp for use on my 360? If so, any recommendations? I'm thinking it might be better to hook up via optic to an amp instead of the headphone jack on my tv.

*What kind of music do you listen to?*
All sorts. I guess mostly hard rock and symphonic metal. But again, I probably won't be using these for music. Think RPGs I guess.









*Do you prefer open backed, or closed backed headphones?*
I'm thinking open backed, better dimensionality and all, right?

So yeah, based on that, any other headphone suggestions I should be aware of?


----------



## frankth3frizz

ad700's for you. soundstage for gaming + comfort. idk how those headphones would work on a gaming soundcard.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Audio Technica AD700.


----------



## mrsmiles

at a budget of $120, you'll be good with either the HD555 or the AD700, with either of them you wont need a headphone amp as it really wont make a difference (in my opinion)
comfort wise i think the AD700's are better then the HD555


----------



## 275i7

Awesome, thanks for the replies! Looks like the AD700 is a clear winner over the HD555, lighter, broader frequency range. Now to just get over how funny they look....


----------



## UrbanSmooth

HD555s are a little tight on the head, but, eventually they'll break in!


----------



## Secretninja

I have a pair of AKG 702's, which I push with a starving student millet hybrid amp.


----------



## blur510

I have new a newphone.. Samson SR850. I am a hoarder so now I have 4..


----------



## Gabkicks

what are the most durable headphones/earbuds i can possibly buy? headphones/earbuds keep dying on me







1st one side goes out then the other or both go out same time







it is probably from the wire being pulled/twisted/bent. :/


----------



## grassh0ppa

I ordered the ATH-AD700 (factory refurbished) off ebay for $67 +shipping







I should have them on the 18th. Should go well with the Xonar DX I plan on getting with my new rig too. According to tracking it just cleared Canadian customs on the 8th. So it may arrive before the 18th, but I'm not getting home from university till the 18th anyway


----------



## Stevinchy

Got Senn HD-25-1 II's


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Good choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks;13073361*
> what are the most durable headphones/earbuds i can possibly buy? headphones/earbuds keep dying on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st one side goes out then the other or both go out same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is probably from the wire being pulled/twisted/bent. :/


Durable don't often mean good sound. If you want just durability, Shure 115s. Guess how long I've had mine, while using them to jog, work out, on ice stick and puck hockey.


----------



## Chipp

Koss makes some products like the KSC-75 that sound pretty darned good for their price, are reasonably durable, and come with a lifetime warranty. Might be worth looking into, I wouldn't trade my KSC-75s for anything when it is workout time. I sweat in them, cram them in bags with clothes and shoes, and have done so for a few years with no ill effects.


----------



## coreyL

These are my garbage Vmoda Crossfade LP headphones. They are good for nothing other than bass and electronic music. They are garbage mylar diaphragm headphones, and are nowhere NEAR audiophile quality.

By the way, can anyone tell me what site I can upload an 80MB picture? I had to compress my picture like no other. I want other people to see my good photos too









Took it with my new Sony NEX 5 EVIL camera (Electric Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens)

Funny thing is, it has better image quality than a Cannon Rebel T2I DSLR, and most entry level DSLR's, no joke.


----------



## Crazy9000

Don't think anyone wants to see an 80mb image of those headphones







. Maybe if you had some really neat ones with wooden cups.

Anyways I think you'd have to go with mediafire or something, and just upload it as a file.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13107960*
> Don't think anyone wants to see an 80mb image of those headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe if you had some really neat ones with wooden cups.
> 
> Anyways I think you'd have to go with mediafire or something, and just upload it as a file.


They still look better than the VModa site on a starbucks table with wear and tear ^_^


----------



## wongwarren

Can I join with my little Audio-Techinca ATH-M20??


----------



## Stevinchy

Yay, Fiio E7 and E9 arrived today! Can say that even without burn in the sound is fantastic but I'll wait a few of weeks to post final thoughts.


----------



## lolredy

What are the best headphones i could possibly buy between a budget of $50-$120? thanks alot guys.


----------



## chinesekiwi

that's like saying 'what car is the best...'

music taste?
how do you intend to use it?
current sound setup?
other things to consider?


----------



## TUDJ

Add Ortofon EQ7 for me please


----------



## josbur63

As of this morning,Amazon.com has a brand new pair of Sennheiser HD595 headphones for $116.99.I just purchased a pair for myself.This is the lowest price I have found on these.Good luck.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;13143559*
> that's like saying 'what car is the best...'
> 
> music taste?
> how do you intend to use it?
> current sound setup?
> other things to consider?


Obviously the Toyota Camry's the best car ever made.


----------



## lolredy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


that's like saying 'what car is the best...'

music taste?
how do you intend to use it?
current sound setup?
other things to consider?


What you mean it's like saying that? As far as i know there are cars with better quality than others for the same price.

Though i admit i didnt really elaborate about how ill use it. Well its for gaming and i want the best one i can get for the price. Im ready to spend 120 bucks for it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lolredy*


What you mean it's like saying that? As far as i know there are cars with better quality than others for the same price.

Though i admit i didnt really elaborate about how ill use it. Well its for gaming and i want the best one i can get for the price. Im ready to spend 120 bucks for it. Thanks in advance.


What kind of games do you play?


----------



## lolredy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


What kind of games do you play?


I play lot of different kinds but i want one that is good for fps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Obviously the Toyota Camry's the best car ever made.


I love my 95 camry, but only because I don't have to care about it getting scratched or anything







.


----------



## EpicPie

The Beats Studio headphones are rebrands of the Shure SRH240. Same design, just different branding. Beats are also slightly redesigned differently. Both run off the same headphone driver it seems, not exactly sure though.

I also did a side by side comparison of their technical specs.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13157479*
> The Beats Studio headphones are rebrands of the Shure SRH240. Same design, just different branding. Beats are also slightly redesigned differently. Both run off the same headphone driver it seems, not exactly sure though.
> 
> I also did a side by side comparison of their technical specs.


The only spec I see that correlates is the fact they are 40mm drivers. It doesn matter, they are both garbage quality. They have Mylar diaphragms. Even if every spec was the same, they probably wouldn't sound the same. Even if they both had the same harmonic distortion levels at the same exact frequency with the same exact decibels correlating exactly with each other, materials and the shape of the cups would make the sound exhibit different characteristics. The mass if the headphones will affect the sound. The plastic housing finish will affect the sound. Even if the driver is the same, they would sound different, but they would have at least the same specs. Please don't spread fallacy =\


----------



## frankth3frizz

i need help finding quality iem's that has proper bass like the ath m50s


----------



## Benny99

Add Shure SRH440 to my List









Really nice budget headphones


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13158802*
> i need help finding quality iem's that has proper bass like the ath m50s


my friend is selling his TF10.. used it maybe to minutes.. He bought it because I have one and he likes buying stuff.. lol realized he doesn't really listen to music on a headphone or IEM..


----------



## Boyboyd

Why does my valve amp pick up so much of the interference from my phone?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


The Beats Studio headphones are rebrands of the Shure SRH240. Same design, just different branding. Beats are also slightly redesigned differently. Both run off the same headphone driver it seems, not exactly sure though.


I'll sum it up: Talking out of one's wild donkey.










Also the shape of the headphone influences the sound. In earphones, many use the same outer shell AND technical specs on websites like with a lot of electronics, in practical terms, mean next to nothing and are really there for marketing to Joe Average purposes.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


i need help finding quality iem's that has proper bass like the ath m50s










Won't really happen until you have a good dap. But if you're good with normal ipod sound then IE8, and other bass, based headphones like shure 21X and beyond series are great.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Why does my valve amp pick up so much of the interference from my phone?


Mine does the same when I have an incoming text/call, I guess the valves must be really sensitive to whatever kind of waves it is that a phone uses.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Mine does the same when I have an incoming text/call, I guess the valves must be really sensitive to whatever kind of waves it is that a phone uses.












I have to put my phone between my leg and the chair when im using my valve amp. Mine does it all the time, even when it's not sending/receiving any data.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Won't really happen until you have a good dap. But if you're good with normal ipod sound then IE8, and other bass, based headphones like shure 21X and beyond series are great.


u mean DAC? yea ipod works fine. the highs and the lows on the ones are use are so horrible i notice it everytime


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13174791*
> u mean DAC? yea ipod works fine. the highs and the lows on the ones are use are so horrible i notice it everytime


DAP = Digital Audio Player, AKA MP3 player but applies to devices that play much more than MP3.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;13176276*
> DAP = Digital Audio Player, AKA MP3 player but applies to devices that play much more than MP3.


OH. lol.

i was looking at the Klipsch S4 and the ATH CK7.. they're below 100$ with really good reviews. or is there better options?


----------



## wild

Quick question to the HA-RX700 owners, do they fit over the ear properly without touching, I have large ears and I've read sone people complain about the tip of their ears touching the pads.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wild*


Quick question to the HA-RX700 owners, do they fit over the ear properly without touching, I have large ears and I've read sone people complain about the tip of their ears touching the pads.


I did notice some pain on the tops of my ears wearing the RX700 and 900. I think I did get used to it though over time.


----------



## grassh0ppa

Finally home from school. Got to try on my AD700's and man they are comfy.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


I'll sum it up: Talking out of one's wild donkey.










Also the shape of the headphone influences the sound. In earphones, many use the same outer shell AND technical specs on websites like with a lot of electronics, in practical terms, mean next to nothing and are really there for marketing to Joe Average purposes.


I like to call that defecation of the mouth. He doesn't know what he's talking about, and both those curves are very far from flat sounding, and are undesirable for me. I don't like it when speakers sound warm, sharp, or anything other than what they were intended to reproduce in the first place. That's why my crossfade LP are for electronic music only, because it reproduces those sounds decently enough for the price range, however, they are still garbage. I use my Sennheiser CX6 IEM headphones for better fidelity and mobile application purposes. Both headphones are pretty much trash in my book though.

One thing, by the way, is even if those curves were perfectly matched in every way, and every tech spec was the same down to THD percentages, there's a chance that they will not sound the same. you can NOT put down tech specs as to how a product sounds. This is impossible. IMO tech specs merely give you a general idea of how good the product could be, at a glance and make it easier to notify whether or not the product is even worth looking at.

People need to realize what the purpose of a speaker really is. it's to reproduce sound exactly to how it was recorded in the first place. The main problem with that imo is the fact that it is VERY hard to get a baseline of how the recording sounded in the firsplace. Unless you know what equipment the recording was recorded with, and have heard whatever it was in studio with your own ears, it's impossible to get a fully accurate baseline of what the sounds were in the firstplace. I find this variable extremely annoying, but I just use my friend's JMlab and ATC speakers as a baseline, since I know they are some of the best speakers in the world.

That being said, whenever I hear some tinge of sound to a speaker that isn't supposed to be there, mostly distortion, sharpness, or warmness, I consider them terrible speakers. My Crossfade LP have plastic resonation, which is terrible, but they are acceptable for electronica. My CX6 have decent fidelity and are revealing of music, however the fact they have titanium diaphragms make it sharp on the highs, but... cymbals and drums do sound good that way. There's a tradeoff somewhere, always with different types of materials, enclosures, amplification methods and whatnot. there is no perfect speaker. Good speakers are tailored to the individual.


----------



## noname

Hey guys, im checking out the BD DT880's (250ohm) and i was wondering if anyone knew any good amps that would go with it?


----------



## quietpressure

Count me in.

I have a Sennheiser HD438 for PC; Klipsch S3 for iPod.


----------



## Frontman

What is something I can use to plug my headphones into the optical and also have volume control?

I am getting a headphone setup soon to play at night for the quietness of others. My budget is under $300 for everything.

I decided on the Audio Technica ATH-A700's for the headphones.

  Link I decided on the Asus Xonar DX for the sound card. Link
I wanted to get the Astro Mixamp to be able to control the volume level and use the SPDIF TOSlink for connectivity, but I can get the Turtle Beach DSS on ebay for a lot cheaper (around $70), but everyone is saying it is just a gimmick item.

I want to use the Optical on the Asus Xonar DX and then have my current speakers, Logitech G51, always plugged into the analog ports.

Is there a cheaper or right way to go about having the digital going to my headphones and have volume control capabilities?

Edit:

Diagram of desired setup

Asus Xonar DX > ??? >    Audio Technica ATH-A700
Asus Xonar DX > Logitech G51


----------



## Mr.FraG

Can I join? ATH-M50!


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wild;13181573*
> Quick question to the HA-RX700 owners, do they fit over the ear properly without touching, I have large ears and I've read sone people complain about the tip of their ears touching the pads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;13182176*
> I did notice some pain on the tops of my ears wearing the RX700 and 900. I think I did get used to it though over time.


I get similar pain towards the top/back of my ears after wearing them for a while.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frontman*


What is something I can use to plug my headphones into the optical and also have volume control?

I am getting a headphone setup soon to play at night for the quietness of others. My budget is under $300 for everything.

I decided on the Audio Technica ATH-A700's for the headphones. Link
I decided on the Asus Xonar DX for the sound card. Link
I wanted to get the Astro Mixamp to be able to control the volume level and use the SPDIF TOSlink for connectivity, but I can get the Turtle Beach DSS on ebay for a lot cheaper (around $70), but everyone is saying it is just a gimmick item.

I want to use the Optical on the Asus Xonar DX and then have my current speakers, Logitech G51, always plugged into the analog ports.

Is there a cheaper or right way to go about having the digital going to my headphones and have volume control capabilities?


Why would you want to use the optical out? That's effectively bypassing any processing the card is doing. You might was well use onboard optical out as you'll need an external DAC anyways if you want to do it that way.


----------



## Frontman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13200755*
> Why would you want to use the optical out? That's effectively bypassing any processing the card is doing. You might was well use onboard optical out as you'll need an external DAC anyways if you want to do it that way.


Oh ok that explains a lot. Man I thought it would be cool to have optical going to my cans.

Well how can I plug both my 5.1 Speakers and my ATH-A700 headphones into the soundcard? Also, would it be bad (like worsen the quality) if I used an Astro Mixamp or Turtle Beach DSS to control the volume on my headphones?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Frontman*


What is something I can use to plug my headphones into the optical and also have volume control?

I am getting a headphone setup soon to play at night for the quietness of others. My budget is under $300 for everything.

I decided on the Audio Technica ATH-A700's for the headphones. Link
I decided on the Asus Xonar DX for the sound card. Link
I wanted to get the Astro Mixamp to be able to control the volume level and use the SPDIF TOSlink for connectivity, but I can get the Turtle Beach DSS on ebay for a lot cheaper (around $70), but everyone is saying it is just a gimmick item.

I want to use the Optical on the Asus Xonar DX and then have my current speakers, Logitech G51, always plugged into the analog ports.

Is there a cheaper or right way to go about having the digital going to my headphones and have volume control capabilities?

Edit:

Diagram of desired setup

Asus Xonar DX > ??? > Audio Technica ATH-A700

Asus Xonar DX > Logitech G51


Exactly my setup YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## Frontman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender;13215437*
> Exactly my setup YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED.


So you plug your headphones into optical?


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frontman;13219422*
> So you plug your headphones into optical?


I have a Xonar DS. I have my Ad 700 plugged in the fromt audio port and my 5.1 speakers in the back. The Asus software allows me to choose which port I want to use. I imagine the DX does the same.


----------



## drufause

I am just using the pretty cheap lifechat headphones from Microsoft


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR;13199041*
> I get similar pain towards the top/back of my ears after wearing them for a while.


I get those pain's after an hour or two of wearing my AKG K81's.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I get those pain's after an hour or two of wearing my AKG K81's.


was happening the first 2 weeks i got my m50s. i broke them in and they are much more comfortable


----------



## Frontman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarthBaiter*


I have a Xonar DS. I have my Ad 700 plugged in the fromt audio port and my 5.1 speakers in the back. The Asus software allows me to choose which port I want to use. I imagine the DX does the same.


I thought that was sort of bad because of emi from all the hardware.


----------



## FearSC549

I think I have some sort of audiophile problem


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


I think I have some sort of audiophile problem











I agree, you should seek help, or just sell the ones that you no longer use.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;13224908*
> I think I have some sort of audiophile problem


Nice collection.


----------



## Blk

Just bought these today: Pioneer SE-M290


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blk*


Just bought these today: Pioneer SE-M290


Those are relatively decent budget cans. I had a pair before my sister blew them. Very bass heavy at stock, sounded decent after an EQ to process them.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13225893*
> I agree, you should seek help, or just sell the ones that you no longer use.


Problem is I use all of them.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;13237033*
> Problem is I use all of them.


Are you a DJ?









Sent from my computer using the internet.


----------



## coreyL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nitteo*


Overclock.net headphones club: Because pr0n sounds better in 5.1 digital surround without freaking out the neighbors with huge speakers.


Something you don't realize is that A: quality headphones cost an arm and a leg, B: quality surround sound does not exist in headphones for both acoustical and logistical reasons. It's just not practical.

Turtle beach headphones are complete garbage. So are Tritons. They are cheap plastic headphones with really bad Mylar diaphragms.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I think that quality 3D sound does exist in headphones. At least, my setup treats me right in gaming.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Are you a DJ?









Sent from my computer using the internet.


Nope, I wish I was.


----------



## Nytehawk

I have a set of 555's and I want the exact opposite effect in a new set of headphones:

I want them to be closed back, with decent isolation, good clarity, and great bass for gaming and FLAC music.

I have an amp. I do not want to spend more than $150.

Do you guys think the Audio Technica M50's would be a good choice? I want to compliment my 555's so I have the best of both worlds...and so that I don't piss of my gf when she's trying to study in the office while I'm playing total war and BC2


----------



## mahtareika

They aren't a bad choice for your budget. Check out the reviews on

  Amazon , there are a lot of them to go off of.


----------



## Alex132

Add me in, got a pair of HD555s and Roccat Kaves


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Dunno if FallenAngel even updates the list anymore, LOL!


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


They aren't a bad choice for your budget. Check out the reviews on Amazon, there are a lot of them to go off of.


Yeah, I've read through a lot of them, some are SO biased, though.

How do I get the ones with a silver back instead of the black?

EDIT: I can't find them for under $100 anymore. what happened?


----------



## Nytehawk

What do you guys think of this classified ad vs new?

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/550408/fs-ath-m50-coiled-cord


----------



## bobfig

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


I have a set of 555's and I want the exact opposite effect in a new set of headphones:

I want them to be closed back, with decent isolation, good clarity, and great bass for gaming and FLAC music.

I have an amp. I do not want to spend more than $150.

Do you guys think the Audio Technica M50's would be a good choice? I want to compliment my 555's so I have the best of both worlds...and so that I don't piss of my gf when she's trying to study in the office while I'm playing total war and BC2


I went from the hd555 to a700 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## Enfluenza

add me!
i got Plantronics Gamecom 377.

im looking into Razer Orca mainly for music. is it worth the money? i heard they sound amazing and they look AWESOME imo.
lime green _is_ my fav color


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*


I have a set of 555's and I want the exact opposite effect in a new set of headphones:

I want them to be closed back, with decent isolation, good clarity, and great bass for gaming and FLAC music.

I have an amp. I do not want to spend more than $150.

Do you guys think the Audio Technica M50's would be a good choice? I want to compliment my 555's so I have the best of both worlds...and so that I don't piss of my gf when she's trying to study in the office while I'm playing total war and BC2


i have the m50s and they have proper bass. they do need burn in and break in to be comfortable. but they are AWESOME and they exceed its price


----------



## Nytehawk

Now I have to decide between WC loop or M50's. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13279221*
> Now I have to decide between WC loop or M50's. Decisions, decisions...


well since you already have the 555's i'd get WC loop. but then if you want a pair of cans that you can wear anywhere for anything and still have the nice quality sound i'd get the m50s


----------



## grassh0ppa

So I finally got a change to use, rather than just wear them and I'm really impressed. Haven't played any FPS games yet but HoN and all the music was noticeably better when run through the headphones than from the laptop speakers. Music sounds very crisp and each sound is well defined, but the bass is a bit weak - I bought them knowing that so I'm not complaining.

awesome set of headphones, can't wait it get my rig with the ASUS DX sound card and see what it sounds like then.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;13279256*
> well since you already have the 555's i'd get WC loop. but then if you want a pair of cans that you can wear anywhere for anything and still have the nice quality sound i'd get the m50s


I can't find a good deal on m50's right now, so it seems like I'm going with a RASA RS360 kit!


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13287674*
> I can't find a good deal on m50's right now, so it seems like I'm going with a RASA RS360 kit!


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/477843-REG/Audio_Technica_ATH_M50_ATH_M50_Professional_Closed_Back_Studio.html
i paid the same for mine at guitar center.


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk;13260511*
> What do you guys think of this classified ad vs new?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/550408/fs-ath-m50-coiled-cord


I have bought a lot of items from the classifieds on Head-fi, I will tell you this the guys over there are awesome to deal with. I would buy from head-fi before I would buy from ebay or even before I buy anything new.


----------



## frizo

I just received the Audio-Technica ATH-M50S. I'm in love.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


I just received the Audio-Technica ATH-M50S. I'm in love.


ATH-M50 are very good after bruning, you will see


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frizo*


I just received the Audio-Technica ATH-M50S. I'm in love.


Burn in & break in = win! Aha

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Dunno if FallenAngel even updates the list anymore, LOL!


Of course I'm still updating the list.


----------



## r3skyline

ill know by tonight if the wife will let me get the 595's or M50s.

any opinions before i make a purchase? i mainly listen to rap/techno and usually only hardcore game CoD and CS:S. also, im in AIT (think dorm rooms) and need the phones to hold sound in.


----------



## Stevinchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL*


Of course I'm still updating the list.










Well you can add AKG K701's for me









I really hope what everyone says about the difference burn in makes is true. They are pretty good now but just sound a little dead.


----------



## Stevinchy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3skyline*


ill know by tonight if the wife will let me get the 595's or M50s.

any opinions before i make a purchase? i mainly listen to rap/techno and usually only hardcore game CoD and CS:S. also, im in AIT (think dorm rooms) and need the phones to hold sound in.


Without doubt get the M50's then, the 595s are open backed and will definitely let the sound out.


----------



## r3skyline

will do! thx for the advice.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3skyline*


ill know by tonight if the wife will let me get the 595's or M50s.

any opinions before i make a purchase? i mainly listen to rap/techno and usually only hardcore game CoD and CS:S. also, im in AIT (think dorm rooms) and need the phones to hold sound in.


I play bc2 and CS:S and I also listen to hip-hop aswell as electronics and let me tell you the m50s does a vvery good job giving quality sound for music and soundstage for gaming.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## chinesekiwi

the soundstage in the M50 is a tad small for gaming tbh.


----------



## Mr.FraG

The m50 are enough for CSS, better soundstage than siberia for example and are enough too.

Sent from my GT-i9000 using tapatalk


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


the soundstage in the M50 is a tad small for gaming tbh.


its enough for me


----------



## DarthBaiter

I play CoD BO with my M50 and have no problem pinpointing where sounds are coming from.


----------



## EditeD

Steelseries Siberia V2 White reporting in.


----------



## Scrumptious

DT990 Pro (250 Ohm) edition here


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

AD700s on the way; ETA this Wednesday!


----------



## Addictedtokaos

ATH-AD700s here.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

AD700s came in today, and wow am I in love!


----------



## r3skyline

purchased audio M50S.







cant wait for them to come to the barracks! wife got them in the mail first and she said theyre amazing!!!! i sooo cant wait!!!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

grats. I'm still in the camp saying A700s are better.

my current favourite:


----------



## Oh wow Secret Cow

AD700s today!!!!


----------



## bobfig

just letting you know urban was in another thread earlier and was more or less blabbering on about something. he is ether drunk or accounts been hacked.


----------



## Stevinchy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13385620*
> grats. I'm still in the camp saying A700s are better.
> 
> my current favourite:


Jealous


----------



## Iceman23

Still haven't heard those


----------



## UrbanSmooth

I must say that these HD555s provide EXCELLENT bass! I really enjoy listening to bass-heavy sub woofer demos on YouTube. Also, explosions in games and movies are just WOW!! WOW, man, WOW!!










Make sure that you have a sound card worthy of these headphones (provides the proper ohms). I have an HT|Omega Claro Halo driving mine.


----------



## r3skyline

wife sent them to me. ordered from amazon. sent to my house, then sent to me in AIT. my gosh.....i feel like im cheating on my wife...im in love with my cans..... haha

for those wondering... ATH-M50s, not 50's.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

All of you lucky guys with wives...HOW DO YOU DO IT!?! I just don't get it...


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth;13446256*
> All of you lucky guys with wives...HOW DO YOU DO IT!?! I just don't get it...


lol what do you mean?


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Make it happen.


----------



## r3skyline

lots and lots of patience.


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Ah, that which I lack.


----------



## Mahther

Hey guys, I'm looking for a pair of gaming headphones (with or without mic, I have a clip on somewhere in the house) under $200. I'm pretty far away from my roommate, so opened or closed isn't a HUGE factor, though my preference would be opened.

I usually, well, only, play fps's and I listen to rock, so I don't need anything too demanding for music.

Thanks!


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahther;13467267*
> Hey guys, I'm looking for a pair of gaming headphones (with or without mic, I have a clip on somewhere in the house) under $200. I'm pretty far away from my roommate, so opened or closed isn't a HUGE factor, though my preference would be opened.
> 
> I usually, well, only, play fps's and I listen to rock, so I don't need anything too demanding for music.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you have a soundcard already? If not, anything you get will be severely gimped with onboard. Do you care about bass for music? Audio Technica AD-700s are the almost universal recommendation for a gaming headphone in this price range. They just aren't the greatest for music if you're into bass (they are very bass light). Their soundstage and positional capabilities are unmatched for the price however.


----------



## Scrumptious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahther;13467267*
> Hey guys, I'm looking for a pair of gaming headphones (with or without mic, I have a clip on somewhere in the house) under $200. I'm pretty far away from my roommate, so opened or closed isn't a HUGE factor, though my preference would be opened.
> 
> I usually, well, only, play fps's and I listen to rock, so I don't need anything too demanding for music.
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah I concur with the above suggestion, AD700 will fit your needs and it's relatively inexpensive.


----------



## Mahther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13467352*
> Do you have a soundcard already? If not, anything you get will be severely gimped with onboard. Do you care about bass for music? Audio Technica AD-700s are the almost universal recommendation for a gaming headphone in this price range. They just aren't the greatest for music if you're into bass (they are very bass light). Their soundstage and positional capabilities are unmatched for the price however.


Nope, I don't have a soundcard, sadly. The AD700s seem to suit my needs, what kind of soundcard do you recommend I get along with the 700s?


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mahther;13469619*
> Nope, I don't have a soundcard, sadly. The AD700s seem to suit my needs, what kind of soundcard do you recommend I get along with the 700s?


Sticking with the original budget - $100 for Ad700 I would go with this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024

Generally, go creative for gaming and asus for music.


----------



## Nw0rb

Id like to join Creative Tactic 3d Alpha


----------



## Mahther

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman23;13469770*
> Sticking with the original budget - $100 for Ad700 I would go with this:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024
> 
> Generally, go creative for gaming and asus for music.


Awesome, that's super helpful. I think I'm going to get them, my ears have felt so bare without any decent audio for the past few weeks


----------



## Faraz

Add me, please: Sennheiser HD 448.


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Add me







HD555 with 598 mod


----------



## UrbanSmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LikeHouseMsc;13481987*
> Add me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD555 with 598 mod


Interesting.

What's improved?


----------



## Vitaminx

Does this mod 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvQ8PzBrHXE[/ame[/URL]] really improve the quality of the headphones?


----------



## nickta69

add me: SRH840


----------



## Floy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nickta69;13489490*
> add me: SRH840


Excellent, excellent, excellent choice!!!!


----------



## LikeHouseMsc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *UrbanSmooth*


Interesting.

What's improved?


Not much..


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vitaminx*


Does this mod 



 really improve the quality of the headphones?


I noticed it somewhat and it was for the better.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Modded my Audio Technica ATH-M50's with Velour Pads a couple of weeks ago. They have a really good impact on bass, which is good to hear!


----------



## blur510

Does this still get updated? Just in case it does, my Grado HF-2 is gone and so is my markl mod and rewired d2k. In it's place is LA2000, Smeggy Thunderpants and Audeze LCD2. chea!! I gotta get me a good tube amp.


----------



## Marin

Anyone mind helping?









http://www.overclock.net/hi-fi-gear/1014554-triple-fi-10s-breaking-need-replacement.html


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;13498618*
> Anyone mind helping?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/hi-fi-gear/1014554-triple-fi-10s-breaking-need-replacement.html


posted a reply, hope it helps.


----------



## lostmage

Sony MDR-XB700s FTW! Brain rattling bass is good....


----------



## Deano12345

Got new cans so I did ! Went from 515's to HD25-1 II's.

Very nice change, worth the rather high price IMO


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345;13516264*
> Got new cans so I did ! Went from 515's to HD25-1 II's.
> 
> Very nice change, worth the rather high price IMO


Can I trade you my pleather earpads for your velour hd25-1 II earpads? lol


----------



## XSCounter

Got Razor Piranha. Was young and stupid when choosing them. Planning on getting HD25-1 II when I finish my exams.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;13519552*
> Can I trade you my pleather earpads for your velour hd25-1 II earpads? lol


Your too late









I was talking to one of my freinds who learned I didn't like the velour ones so he scooped them up before grumbling something about a mod


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345;13521318*
> Your too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking to one of my freinds who learned I didn't like the velour ones so he scooped them up before grumbling something about a mod


>_>

I don't feel like dropping 20 dollars on a pair of velour earpads to replace my pleather earpads that are on my akg k81's. haha.


----------



## Nytehawk

Nytehawk needs an update bc he is the proud owner of a st of ATH-M50 cans.

I love the sound, and the fit hurts my ears just enough after a few hours to remind me to do something productive. They were exactly what I was looking for to be the counterpart of my HD555's beautiful bass, much better sound isolation, and almost no sound leak.

These would make GREAT studio monitor headphones. The next time my band an I record, I'm taking these with me to replace the studio's HD280 headphones.


----------



## Decade

I'd just like to say, I just bought some Koss KSC75s.

I'm gluing them to my ears now that I've done the quarter sized hole through the foam mod.

I've been "dealing" (read: suffering) with some borrowed iPod headphones to listen to music at work... oddly, my mp3 player is actually my Droid. What a huge flipping difference between the Koss and the iPod IEMs. I'm sure that difference in itself plays into it, but I'm pretty sure they're side to side with my Sennheiser HD201s.

Hooray cheap headphones of awesomeness!

PS: Not really an audiophile, but I do quite enjoy buying low and modding high.


----------



## Chilly

Add me... Again









Except this time I have a pair of Technics RP-DH1200's







And I still have my other headphones too


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Just got a pair of HD-428S's last weekend, amazing quality for $50.


----------



## RallyMaster

@FaLLeNAn9eL: Mine is now the following: HD238, HD600, PRO550. Thanks for updating!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Add in the Phillips SHP8900 I got for NZD $30 (US $24) off a daily deal website here. Bought it just for kicks.


----------



## blur510

Update mine too please. I have Audeze LCD-2, LA2000, Smeggy Thunderpants and HE5-LE

Gone: Denon D2000, HD 555 and Grago HF2.


----------



## Crazy9000

What are you thinking of the LA2000 mod blur?


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13615772*
> What are you thinking of the LA2000 mod blur?


Well, I first owned a D2000, then a Markl mod'ed D2000 with D7k wood cups, J$ pads and Belden wired. The Markl mod'ed is definitely better than the d2000, tighter bass, clearer highs better sound stage. The LA2000 is better in the same way maybe it's due to the LA wood cups and Jenna Labs wire. But I also upgraded my amp. So it could be both.


----------



## Artikbot

How come I haven't seen this before!!

ASUS Xonar DX and X-Fi Titanium, with Sennheiser HD555.


----------



## wierdo124

How are the HD202 II's? Looking to replace my 201s.


----------



## EpicPie

HD 201's are better than 202's imo. If you use a 5/64th drill bit and make the air holes on the driver cover bigger you'll have a better bass response.

Here's a pic of mine.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;13637138*
> How are the HD202 II's? Looking to replace my 201s.


201s are more balanced than 202 II. The 202 II has more bass, which I find muddy/bloated.

Here's my say on cheap Sennheiser cans and IEMs: Their low end stuff sucks. Pretty much anything below $40 sucks. Well, that's purely my opinion but most audiophile would agree.


----------



## wierdo124

Then do you have any other suggestions?

What's the difference between the 202s and the 202 IIs?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;13649566*
> Then do you have any other suggestions?
> 
> What's the difference between the 202s and the 202 IIs?


The II is just a newer revision, I don't know if there's a difference.

What is your budget, and what kind of music do you listen to or what kind of application are you going to use it for?


----------



## renji1337

Xonar DX and AD700's here


----------



## Skrillex

Add me please, Denon AH-D7000.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

List is, once again, up to date.


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13699387*
> List is, once again, up to date.


thanks for the update!!


----------



## scaz

I use a zero to as a D/A and amp for my HD650. I also have a HD201 at home. I hope to get a few amps and headphones with more base for home.


----------



## DarthBaiter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;13699387*
> List is, once again, up to date.


Thanks...









+1 rep


----------



## g00s3y

Don't know if I qualify







but I got a pair of beatsbydre Studio's. Not exactly gaming friendly, but god the music sounds amazing


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y;13736583*
> Don't know if I qualify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got a pair of beatsbydre Studio's. Not exactly gaming friendly, but god the music sounds amazing


I'm sure you qualify but as far as music sounding amazing, I bet lots of people will disagree.


----------



## systemlayers

HD600, HD555, HD280.. should probably branch out a bit.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *systemlayers;13737564*
> HD600, HD555, HD280.. should probably branch out a bit.


You should get an Ultrasone to balance it all out.


----------



## renji1337

AD700s and RX700S w/ XONAR DX/FIIO E5


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g00s3y;13736583*
> Don't know if I qualify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I got a pair of beatsbydre Studio's. Not exactly gaming friendly, but god the music sounds amazing


You know how people buy Alienware and Apple computers with us knowing although the components inside them aren't inheritly bad, the price you pay is horrendous and that you can get a far better setup for the money even though the users say they are the best things ever because they dunno about custom PCs and computers in general and fell for the marketing because they were too ignorant to do some research first before investing a good amount of dollars, but also considering they are buying that product for shallow bragging rights? That's what the Beats are to headphones.


----------



## WiR3D-kNiGhT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blur510;13737534*
> I'm sure you qualify but as far as music sounding amazing, I bet lots of people will disagree.


disagreeing already

OWN: Denon ah-d2000, Onkyo TX-SE500 amp
OWNED: Sennheiser HD205
FUTURE: Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Holy run on lol


----------



## Omarkamal

I dont know much about headphones....heck i dont know anything lol. I want to buy a real nice pair of headphones, primarily for listening to music. Which type should I get?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omarkamal;13781179*
> I dont know much about headphones....heck i dont know anything lol. I want to buy a real nice pair of headphones, primarily for listening to music. Which type should I get?


Budget? Music taste? Portable/not?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

The beats, Grado RS1, Hifiman HE-6 are good choices for those without a budget.


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13781269*
> The beats, Grado RS1, Hifiman HE-6 are good choices for those without a budget.


really beats? along with grado rs1 and hifiman HE6? I guess 2 out of 3 ain't bad


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Dun DUN DUNNNNNNN


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13781269*
> The beats, Grado RS1, Hifiman HE-6 are good choices for those without a budget.


I don't believe RS1 and HE-6 can be in the same sentence as Beats. That's blasphemy.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;13781765*
> I don't believe RS1 and HE-6 can be in the same sentence as Beats. That's blasphemy.


"Beats are so-so, while RS1 and HE-6 are quite a bit better, IMHO."









There, same sentence!


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I just like how some people have never heard those three and yet have strong opinions of all three, good or bad.


----------



## Iceman23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13787914*
> I just like how some people have never heard those three and yet have strong opinions of all three, good or bad.


How do you know what they've heard?


----------



## yellowtoblerone

I don't, and nowhere did I say that I knew which headphones they've heard.


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone;13788280*
> I don't, and nowhere did I say that I knew which headphones they've heard.


Well I must admit, only heard the beats like 3 times at a store, but I think it's enough to say that I thought they sucked. Never heard the Rs1, but I owned the HF-2 it's not the same but close enough. And I had with me to try out an HE5-LE for a week. The Beats is not in the same league.

to the person asking for headphone suggestion, I think the LCD2 is one of the best headphones I have listened to. but if you like a brighter sounding headphone I am guessing the HE-500 would be better. The HE-6 is supposed to be better than both but the amp requirement for it is insane.


----------



## Omarkamal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;13781192*
> Budget? Music taste? Portable/not?


Umm im into rock and soft rock. yes portable, i want to use it on my ipod


----------



## Omarkamal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omarkamal;13814867*
> Umm im into rock and soft rock. yes portable, i want to use it on my ipod


and budget...up to 300 bucks


----------



## morencyam

my boss gave me a pair of these the other day. just flat out handed them to me. I think they sound amazing, better than my razer orcas tbh
http://www.ableplanet.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=38


----------



## reedo

just got a pair of akg 271 mkIIs for on the job in brain metal enjoyment, so If you would be so kind as to add them to my entry on the list


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13815790*
> my boss gave me a pair of these the other day. just flat out handed them to me. I think they sound amazing, better than my razer orcas tbh
> http://www.ableplanet.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=38


HMM $300 headphones sound better then $50 headphones? Shocking







.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;13815829*
> HMM $300 headphones sound better then $50 headphones? Shocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol I had never heard of able planet before. I was shocked to see they were $350. I wish i had a pair of bose noise cancelling to compare them with


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam;13815790*
> my boss gave me a pair of these the other day. just flat out handed them to me. I think they sound amazing, better than my razer orcas tbh
> http://www.ableplanet.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=10&products_id=38


wat, im jelly.


----------



## .Sup

I was away for a while now but a couple of months ago I bought the HE4. 
Here are some pics: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sups_ph...7626293791523/


----------



## Narzon

Bought a pair of Senn HD595s, would appreciate being added to the list!


----------



## soloz2

For anyone local to Western NY I will be selling my excellent condition Ariston Audio RD 11 Model E turn table. I do not want to ship and am willing to give someone a good deal. I will not be posting in the regular FS forums just because I want to sell locally. Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Lettuceman

Hey guys, I got the JVC Harx 700!

It is a wonderful set of headphones too. Nice balanced sound....for a great price.

Just gotta make these earcups more comfortable. Thing I can just stuff them?


----------



## myrandomspaces

Gaming: PC 350

Casual: JVC HA-S600


----------



## dteg

add me in? i've got the Fatal1ty Mk II


----------



## A_DIZZY_FALAFEL

Cans:
AKG HSC 271 (gaming and other)

Grado SR60i (portable, to be woodied)

Amps:
DIY Hybrid Tube/Solid-State Millett Starving Student amp

DIY CMoy pocket amp

Sources:
Yamaha CDX-1100u (great CD player, also weighs ~40 lbs







)

iPhone4/iPod Touch 3G

Computer w/ so-so X-Fi powered RocketFish 7.1 card


----------



## Kenfolk

I want in. Just got the Audio-Technica ATH A900s, and so far love them


----------



## IWinFlips

I got a pair of Astro A40's with Mixamp


----------



## XSCounter

Count me in









Gaming: Razer Piranha

Casual: Sennheiser HD 205


----------



## Chucklez

In please?

Just got my Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm's today


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lettuceman;13860726*
> Hey guys, I got the JVC Harx 700!
> 
> It is a wonderful set of headphones too. Nice balanced sound....for a great price.
> 
> Just gotta make these earcups more comfortable. Thing I can just stuff them?


I just unboxed mine,do they time to break in or something?
They don't sound that great.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*


I just unboxed mine,do they time to break in or something?
They don't sound that great.


They (JVC HA-RX700) do sound better as they get broke in. Plus there are several easy mods that can be done to really help them out. I'm not sure anyone would consider them a great headphone out of the box. Just a great headphone for the
price.

************************************************** **********
Hey I should join the OCN Headphones Club







Sign me up.

Sennheiser HD201

JVC HA-RX700

Audio Technica ATH-AD700

Debating pulling the trigger on some Ultrasone's hmmmm....

And OH ya.*********************************************** *****

*Dear, Whomever it was around here that recomended I check out the Head-Fi site last year.

Please turn to the person closest to you and instruct them to kick you in the junk repeatedly for me.

Thank You, ~sizzzle~*


----------



## RallyMaster

The RX700 is one of those headphones that changes pretty extensively during burn-in. Highly recommend that you do so.


----------



## |mando|

Have had my A700s for the past week, completely in love. Now just waiting for my DG, and I'll be all set.


----------



## Smallville

You can count me in! Below is my current list of headphones. I run them out of a nuForce uDac-2. Head-Fi killed my wallet









Headphones:

HD600
KSC75
ATH-ES7

IEMs:

Triple.Fi 10


----------



## jagz

Tritton AX720 <-----


----------



## Slim Shady

I just got a Demo pair of Dr.Dre beats on Friday. A little over rated if you ask me.


----------



## r3skyline

freaking still in love with my M50s's


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline;14016662*
> freaking still in love with my M50s's


that's awesome man, I wish I was the same, but I keep getting upgradetitis...


----------



## HWI

I'm a Sennheiser fan. I currently rock HD555's and RS170's. I plug em into my Asus Xonar Essence STX soundcard.


----------



## Boiller

Alessandro's MS-1i through an old Sony deck amp! Makes me cream my pants listening to some Satriani, Pink Floyd and some others









IEM's: Sennheiser cx300


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14000584*
> And OH ya.****************************************************
> 
> *Dear, Whomever it was around here that recomended I check out the Head-Fi site last year.
> 
> Please turn to the person closest to you and instruct them to kick you in the junk repeatedly for me.
> 
> Thank You, ~sizzzle~*


I know there are idiots and rude people over there (just like here), I don't get why you don't like that place?


----------



## newt111

I'm guessing it was a joke, referring to how much money you spend after joining.


----------



## legoman786

2 things:

1) Amazing cover:





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT8gcZh_42w[/ame[/URL]]

2) What headphones are they wearing?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newt111;14028092*
> I'm guessing it was a joke, referring to how much money you spend after joining.


LOL, I can vouch for that. Look at my sig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786;14028305*
> 2 things:
> 
> 1) Amazing cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) What headphones are they wearing?


Grimmie is wearing a Panasonic RP-HTX7

Tsui is wearing a Shure SRH840


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;14028581*
> LOL, I can vouch for that. Look at my sig.
> 
> Grimmie is wearing a Panasonic RP-HTX7
> 
> Tsui is wearing a Shure SRH840


Thanks man!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


I know there are idiots and rude people over there (just like here), I don't get why you don't like that place?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *newt111*


I'm guessing it was a joke, referring to how much money you spend after joining.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


LOL, I can vouch for that. Look at my sig.










Yep I was joking. It's a great site but my wallet doesn't so much agree.


----------



## HesterDW

Id like to join. Bet Im the only one with AH-D2000s...with AH-D7000 cups.


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

List has been updated.







Sorry about the delay guys, We were redoing the flooring at my house and sig rig died on me. It's finally back up and running.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


Id like to join. Bet Im the only one with AH-D2000s...with AH-D7000 cups.










How did you end up with the D7000 cups?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


How did you end up with the D7000 cups?


Fortunate enough to know someone that purchased some Lawton Audio cups for their D7000s, so they had no use for the stock cups.


----------



## blur510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HesterDW*


Fortunate enough to know someone that purchased some Lawton Audio cups for their D7000s, so they had no use for the stock cups.


congrats! how do you like the sound with the wood cups?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blur510;14043417*
> congrats! how do you like the sound with the wood cups?


Love it. I didnt previously markl my D2000's so they were completely stock. The bass tightened up, highs softened, and mids came out. Second best purchase after buying an amp/dac. Wood > plastic.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

hey fellas...........im in need of another pair of cans..........mostly for listening to music either on my computer or on the iphone from time to time......my dt770's stay downstairs with the theater area lol........

what do you suggest will be best for over the ear cans with iPhone/computer office useage with quality sound??


----------



## aus_colin

May I join... lol:

Sennheiser IE8, HD 598
Razer Megalodon


----------



## Corrupt

Owned a pair of monster turbines for 2 years. Using shure se215 now.


----------



## vesley

Bought hd-202 just for work now. Sound great for the price and the sound cancelation is decent.

So now i have

HD-515,HS-3100,HD-202

HD-598 maybe on the way : )


----------



## runeazn

JVC HA-RX 700
is this one good imma going to buy it i think.


----------



## culexor

I'd like to join if you don't mind.

Astro A40's. I can't believe I paid as much as I did for these things.


----------



## blur510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *culexor;14077315*
> I'd like to join if you don't mind.
> 
> Astro A40's. I can't believe I paid as much as I did for these things.


wow I can't believe you paid that much for it.


----------



## Shredicus

Thinking about pulling the trigger on some ATH-M50s if I can find a good deal on them. After buying the Xonar ST and Kpros 2.1 my gaming headset piece of crap suddenly feels inadequate.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Thinking about pulling the trigger on some ATH-M50s if I can find a good deal on them. After buying the Xonar ST and Kpros 2.1 my gaming headset piece of crap suddenly feels inadequate.


If you wait, I'll be selling my M50s in the next week.

Anyways, I sold my HD600s. I didn't feel like spending more money on a dedicated amplifier


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smallville*


If you wait, I'll be selling my M50s in the next week.

Anyways, I sold my HD600s. I didn't feel like spending more money on a dedicated amplifier










You're going to want it back sooner or later.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14095450*
> If you wait, I'll be selling my M50s in the next week.
> 
> Anyways, I sold my HD600s. I didn't feel like spending more money on a dedicated amplifier


Sweet. Shoot me a PM with some pics if possible and your asking price when the time comes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14096046*
> You're going to want it back sooner or later.


Quiet you.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14096115*
> Quiet you.


It happens to a lot of HD600 owners.

One day, they say "I don't really need this headphone."

Two months later: "I wish I had my HD600 back."

Then they get it back and say, "LOVVVESSSS!!!!1111"

Probably why I'm keeping mine


----------



## dkotek

Really need a recommendation for a nice headset. Primary uses will be gaming communication/skype but also listening to tons of music during gaming and down time. Price limit is about 200 for the whole setup. nice over the ears preferred hopefully with a built in mic or a compatible mic to clip onto.

Any ideas or suggestions to narrow down the options please let me know!

Thanks,

Dkotek


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14096432*
> It happens to a lot of HD600 owners.
> 
> One day, they say "I don't really need this headphone."
> 
> Two months later: "I wish I had my HD600 back."
> 
> Then they get it back and say, "LOVVVESSSS!!!!1111"
> 
> Probably why I'm keeping mine


I only bought it because I was able to score a SWEET deal on a pair. I got it for $125 from Craigslist. However, the earpads and headband cushion was FLAT when I got them. When I tried to wash them with water and soap, the water turned black from the dirt on the earpads. I did buy a new set of earpads/cushion though and they were amazing for the week that I used them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dkotek;14097631*
> Really need a recommendation for a nice headset. Primary uses will be gaming communication/skype but also listening to tons of music during gaming and down time. Price limit is about 200 for the whole setup. nice over the ears preferred hopefully with a built in mic or a compatible mic to clip onto.
> 
> Any ideas or suggestions to narrow down the options please let me know!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dkotek


Most people recommend the Audio-Technica AD-700 or A-700 for gaming and a Zalman clip-on mic. The A-700 are closed, meaning they don't leak sound and block out some sound. The AD-700s are open, meaning you hear EVERYTHING that happens around you and your sound/music leaks out.


----------



## Steel_Rain

nvm


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14096432*
> It happens to a lot of HD600 owners.
> 
> One day, they say "I don't really need this headphone."
> 
> Two months later: "I wish I had my HD600 back."
> 
> Then they get it back and say, "LOVVVESSSS!!!!1111"
> 
> Probably why I'm keeping mine


It's so true. I very nearly sold mine but I decided to take a 2-3 week break from them before I sold them, I'm glad I did because I appreciated them even more after that break. Even if you can't afford a good source/amp now it's worth holding on to them until you can.


----------



## chinesekiwi

bah, I want the beyerdynamic DT1350!!


----------



## AK-47

AK can be in club?
I Creative Fatal1ty MKII


----------



## DEEBS808

I have some Astro's.I have their A30 which has their wireless mixamp and their A40 which has their wired mixamp.I love these headsets for gaming on my PS3 and Xbox.But I have been thinking about getting some AD-700/A-700 or some HD555/595.Or is there another one anyone recommend?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DEEBS808;14102889*
> I have some Astro's.I have their A30 which has their wireless mixamp and their A40 which has their wired mixamp.I love these headsets for gaming on my PS3 and Xbox.But I have been thinking about getting some AD-700/A-700 or some HD555/595.Or is there another one anyone recommend?


How far does your budget go?


----------



## Nautilus

IN Sennheiser HD-215.


----------



## DEEBS808

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14103217*
> How far does your budget go?


nothing over 400 haha well.I could go more if I have too.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;14100406*
> It's so true. I very nearly sold mine but I decided to take a 2-3 week break from them before I sold them, I'm glad I did because I appreciated them even more after that break. Even if you can't afford a good source/amp now it's worth holding on to them until you can.


Another reason I sold them was so I could get a better laptop







It was selling either the HD600s or the TF10s. I kept the TF10s since I could use them outdoors and for traveling.


----------



## Spooony

I'm looking to replace my PIONEER HD 1000 but I'm stuck between the AIAIAI TMA-1 and the HD25s. The HD25s been the No1s but the TMA-1s look awesome.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooony;14105684*
> I'm looking to replace my PIONEER HD 1000 but I'm stuck between the AIAIAI TMA-1 and the HD25s. The HD25s been the No1s but the TMA-1s look awesome.


The TMA-1s sound darker and the bass extends deeper while the HD25s sound brighter. I owned the HD 25-1 IIs for about 2 weeks and they were amazing for portable headphones.


----------



## kingyyy

I'm looking for a headset that works with both xbox and pc.

So far I have looked at or think of getting are the Tritton AX Pros or the Razer chimaera 5.1.

But I have read some reviews or comments about these, that the trittons seem to have a lot of problems with them, and also 5.1 is just a gimmick.

What should i get?? My budget is probably around the $200 mark.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spooony;14105684*
> I'm looking to replace my PIONEER HD 1000 but I'm stuck between the AIAIAI TMA-1 and the HD25s. The HD25s been the No1s but the TMA-1s look awesome.


the #1's are now the beyerdynamic DT1350s








Many who have tried both prefer the DT1350 everytime. That said, if you can get the HD 25 II for $160-200, it is very good value for portable headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingyyy;14107501*
> I'm looking for a headset that works with both xbox and pc.
> 
> So far I have looked at or think of getting are the Tritton AX Pros or the Razer chimaera 5.1.
> 
> But I have read some reviews or comments about these, that the trittons seem to have a lot of problems with them, and also 5.1 is just a gimmick.
> 
> What should i get?? My budget is probably around the $200 mark.


ok, there are many places named Newcastle, so what country are you in?
Both you suggested as horrid.


----------



## Decepticon

Sennheiser RS180 Wireless headphones for around my room
Monster Beats by Dre (Black) for travel and when out of RS180 range
Creative Fatal1ty Gaming Headset for multiplayer gaming
Apple's earbuds with iPhone controls for at the gym and around town

I know it isn't the greatest selection of cans, but I got all three for pretty damn cheap and am happy enough with them. My next move is probably to add some good wired Sennheiser's from their HD series for around the house and traveling rather than just the Beats. I know a lot of people don't like the Beats (or Monster for that matter) and while I would never buy a cable from Monster I do like the sound the Beats put out, and got them for pretty cheap brand new. Or maybe to replace my stock Apple earbuds for some higher quality earbuds that can do iPhone control too.


----------



## duox

just purchased jvc ha-rx900's please add me


----------



## kingyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14107853*
> ok, there are many places named Newcastle, so what country are you in?
> Both you suggested as horrid.


Australia. And yes that is why i posted here first! But I'm not sure if it is the right section :x

edit: would the ATH AD700 and the zalman mic work with xbox? I know it will with pc, and is it worth bothering about a sound card, or would the onboard be alright??


----------



## dkotek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dkotek*


Really need a recommendation for a nice headset. Primary uses will be gaming communication/skype but also listening to tons of music during gaming and down time. Price limit is about 200 for the whole setup. nice over the ears preferred hopefully with a built in mic or a compatible mic to clip onto.

Any ideas or suggestions to narrow down the options please let me know!

Thanks,

Dkotek


any other suggestions anyone? about to pull the trigger on my build and accessories!


----------



## Shredicus

M50s shipped today! Add meeeee


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*










M50s shipped today! Add meeeee


nice, how do you suppose those would sound with trance/techno??


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*


nice, how do you suppose those would sound with trance/techno??


There's a lot of very favorable reviews for these cans on the internet. If you're interested I suggest you rummage around some of the more audio gear reviewers and gather info from as many sources as you can. For the price, the quality of the construction, the aesthetics, the sound signature and durability all sound absolutely phenomenal.They've apparently got very strong bass, and somewhat recessed mids. which is ok with me because I have a very neutral soundcard. Of course, like any popular, cheap and well-reviewed item it has also gathered a sizeable group of haters that will compare them to $500+ cans and say that they the M50 sucks im comparison, without considering these cans cost 5x less lol.

I'll be sure to give you some feedback thoguh once I get them, burn them in a little, and put them through the gauntlet.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


There's a lot of very favorable reviews for these cans on the internet. If you're interested I suggest you rummage around some of the more audio gear reviewers and gather info from as many sources as you can. For the price, the quality of the construction, the aesthetics, the sound signature and durability all sound absolutely phenomenal.They've apparently got very strong bass, and somewhat recessed mids. which is ok with me because I have a very neutral soundcard. Of course, like any popular, cheap and well-reviewed item it has also gathered a sizeable group of haters that will compare them to $500+ cans and say that they the M50 sucks im comparison, without considering these cans cost 5x less lol.

I'll be sure to give you some feedback thoguh once I get them, burn them in a little, and put them through the gauntlet.










thanks!! i have some beyer dt770's that i mainly use with the home theater downstairs, im looking for something to use with my laptop and iPhone LOL these seem pretty nice!!


----------



## FatMatt

Just got my Audio Technica ATH-A700


----------



## EpicPie

I'm planning on picking up a pair of Beyerdynamic DTX 910's for $89. Could anyone suggest anything better for the price range or would these be a good choice?

More info:

I mostly listen to: Vocal Trance, Hands Up, Hardstyle, UK Hardcore, Electro House, and a little bit of Dubstep.


----------



## frizo

I got the Sennheiser HD 650 a few days ago. I think I'm in love.


----------



## Badwrench

Mind if I join with my cheapies?

Koss SB49 (Gaming)
Audio Technica ATH-AD500 (music/movies)


----------



## rashbeep

Got a Denon D7000 a few weeks ago. They look and sound spectacular.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat;14153743*
> thanks!! i have some beyer dt770's that i mainly use with the home theater downstairs, im looking for something to use with my laptop and iPhone LOL these seem pretty nice!!


yeah, one of the biggest advantages I've heard about with the M50s is that they're low impedance, so they'll sound good with just about anything you plug them into. Amplification is not strictly necessary for these cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rashbeep;14170864*
> Got a Denon D7000 a few weeks ago. They look and sound spectacular.


For a grand they damn well better be. o_o

Really nice cans though, congrats on the purchase.


----------



## dkotek

think i've got my selection narrowed down to the Audio Technica ATH-AD700. Anyone have a solid recommendation for extension cables for them as well as a Zalman Clip on Mic. Already picking up usb extenders from monoprice so I would definitely want to add those to my order. They probably need to be 10 feet or so


----------



## rashbeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14171086*
> For a grand they damn well better be. o_o
> 
> Really nice cans though, congrats on the purchase.


I paid $600 for them. Still a lot, but a good chunk off MSRP.


----------



## Dylanlip

Joining in with my HFI-680s. Definitely a better freq. response over the 780s.


----------



## EpicPie

Someone help me make a decision? >.>


----------



## Dylanlip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14173616*
> Someone help me make a decision? >.>


For your needs, I'd recommend a nice pair of cans along with a separate clip mic. Most headsets with any real quality will cost much more than your budget allows. Get a Sony MDR-V6 pair, or as I have, the HFI-680s. The added clip mic will work in Skype for you when you need it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dylanlip*


For your needs, I'd recommend a nice pair of cans along with a separate clip mic. Most headsets with any real quality will cost much more than your budget allows. Get a Sony MDR-V6 pair, or as I have, the HFI-680s. The added clip mic will work in Skype for you when you need it.


You didn't even read my above post did you?

I'm getting headphones purely for audio purposes, not for gaming.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I'm planning on picking up a pair of Beyerdynamic DTX 910's for $89. Could anyone suggest anything better for the price range or would these be a good choice?

More info:

I mostly listen to: Vocal Trance, Hands Up, Hardstyle, UK Hardcore, Electro House, and a little bit of Dubstep.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


You didn't even read my above post did you?

I'm getting headphones purely for audio purposes, not for gaming.


For $80-100......Try M50(great headphone for your music taste).

If not possible, try Creative Aurvana Live!, Koss Pro DJ 100, or even the MDR-V6.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


For $80-100......Try M50(great headphone for your music taste).

If not possible, try Creative Aurvana Live!, Koss Pro DJ 100, or even the MDR-V6.


Agreed. The M50s are a GREAT pair of headphones for the price. I think everyone should own a pair at one point in their life. For $100, it is just impossible to go wrong with them.


----------



## Dustin1

*Astro A40's here!*


----------



## Ceej

Anyone seen the new Shure SRH940? I am seriously hyped. I love my 840s, but they look so much better! Soon as I get some cash I'm so getting some of these!


----------



## FaLLeNAn9eL

Updated


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FaLLeNAn9eL;14217820*
> Updated


Woohoo! My M50s just arrived right after I left for work. Got my GF to plug them in and start my pink noise loop


----------



## Zeek

*Astro A40s here also







*


----------



## Sauce Boss

Add me to to list...

Monster beats


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FasterX;14218142*
> Add me to to list...
> 
> Monster beats


Trolol.

Anyways, @ Fallen, can you update me? I recently picked up ATH-A700's


----------



## GSingh

update me if you wish.







ATH M50's


----------



## Shredicus

Wow, just tried out my M50s and this is great. Hoorah for my first pair of high quality cans.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Congrats on the new cans shredicus !


----------



## Konflux

Guess il join in, have a pair AKG K242HD`s
as well as a pair of Corsair HS1`s for gaming.


----------



## levontraut

zalman 5.1 the one with jacks not usb


----------



## Badwrench

Just picked up a pair of ATH-AD500s and am loving them so far. Quick question though. I did my research before buying them and noticed that many reviews pointed to a loose feeling on smaller heads. Figured it would not be a problem for my giant noggin (7 3/4" hat size). They are super loose. Is there a mod to these to tighten them up a bit? Or is this just the way they are supposed to fit?


----------



## jpm804

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14227346*
> Just picked up a pair of ATH-AD500s and am loving them so far. Quick question though. I did my research before buying them and noticed that many reviews pointed to a loose feeling on smaller heads. Figured it would not be a problem for my giant noggin (7 3/4" hat size). They are super loose. Is there a mod to these to tighten them up a bit? Or is this just the way they are supposed to fit?


I had some ad500s before and if it's your first audio technica headphones with that style ... It gets some getting use to.

After awhile you get use to it and it's quiet comfortable for prolonged use.. Going back other style headphones nowmseem tight


----------



## JSDempsey

My main set that I use on my PC are ATH-AD700's. I also picked up some Sennheiser HD 428's to use with my Zune. I love the AD700's, but I haven't really used the HD 428's yet. I'm just letting music play over them right now to burn them in. I'm really not expecting much from them, I just wanted a cheaper pair to listen to my Zune with that I won't cry when somebody breaks them.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpm804;14233465*
> I had some ad500s before and if it's your first audio technica headphones with that style ... It gets some getting use to.
> 
> After awhile you get use to it and it's quiet comfortable for prolonged use.. Going back other style headphones nowmseem tight


Cool, thanks for the confirmation on the fit. Listened last night for about 3 hrs and starting to feel normal. After listening for a while, I put my Koss back on and it did feel tight (and hot). Better bass in the Koss though.


----------



## JSDempsey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14238358*
> Cool, thanks for the confirmation on the fit. Listened last night for about 3 hrs and starting to feel normal. After listening for a while, I put my Koss back on and it did feel tight (and hot). Better bass in the Koss though.


Yeah, you might need to use the bass boost in the THX console to get it right where you want it. Try about 6 or 7 dB.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench;14238358*
> Cool, thanks for the confirmation on the fit. Listened last night for about 3 hrs and starting to feel normal. After listening for a while, I put my Koss back on and it did feel tight (and hot). Better bass in the Koss though.


Use an EQ to fix that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JSDempsey;14238811*
> Yeah, you might need to use the bass boost in the THX console to get it right where you want it. Try about 6 or 7 dB.


THX is only great for movies and games. It sounds terrible for music.


----------



## Shredicus

A little technical, but here's a guide on how to EQ your headphones

http://www.head-fi.org/wiki/tutorial-on-how-to-equalize-headphones

Personally my only gripe with the M50s was that the treble was a bit fatiguing so I just tuned down the 3-9khz range a bit which softened up the treble perfectly. For bass adjustment, look to the lower end of the sound spectrum.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;14239310*
> Use an EQ to fix that.
> 
> THX is only great for movies and games. It sounds terrible for music.


Used the EQ to dial it in a bit. Good to go now.


----------



## Smallville

I just sold my TF10s to buy a pair of Westone UM3X's. Hopefully, they'll be here by Thursday.


----------



## Shredicus

The addiction has taken ahold of me...

Just ordered a senn PC360 now


----------



## grandestfail9190

Can I has in? Audio Technica Pro700s for about half a year now.







Maybe soon I'll grab a set of AD700s...


----------



## Shoggy

I'm in the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm MANUFAKTUR club now











I also posted a few other photos here.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Shoggy, those are some SEXY DT990's you have there. I'm incredibly jelly.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shoggy*


I'm in the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm MANUFAKTUR club now











I also posted a few other photos here.


HOT.









I've never been much of a headphone man, (apart from when gaming), most of my audio money goes on speakers/sub setup and DAC/Amp, I prefer them for music. Just got a set of Superlux HD681's for a 5 hour drive to Wales next week (like Â£18, nothing amazing), and rediscovered the advantages of private listening. It's quite nice









Also, for Â£18, these headphones are very good, even comes with a lame carry case. Very comfy, decent sound, seem quite durable and very cheap.










I'd love to get into headphones properly with a dedicated headphone Amp and a nice set of 'phones, just need to raise the spare cash.


----------



## EpicPie

Those headphones look quite fancy for only £18, haha.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

They do, I like the styling of them too.









I was planning on getting some DT770's, but this holiday was sprung on me a week and a bit before as a surprise from my girlfriend, so I had to spend money on clothes and things instead of nice headphones.









They really are super comfy though. Can't wait to spend a 5-6 hour car journey with them to see how they are for long, long periods of listening, and sound leakage/proofing n'all that.


----------



## Shredicus

Shoggy, those headphones look like something out of tron. Friggin sweet.

Waffle, for 18 british monies those look like some sexy cans. Also, nice photography. What do they call that? A bokeh or something right?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14262343*
> S
> Waffle, for 18 *british monies* those look like some sexy cans. Also, nice photography. What do they call that? A bokeh or something right?


I lol'ed.

http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/436092/superlux-hd681-impressions-akg-copy-budget-open-air-headphone
I was wondering why waffles new cans looked like AKG's. haha


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14262343*
> Shoggy, those headphones look like something out of tron. Friggin sweet.
> 
> Waffle, for 18 british monies those look like some sexy cans. Also, nice photography. What do they call that? A bokeh or something right?


It's called...auto focus.









That was taken with my D5000 (Standard 18-55mm), just focused in on the headphones which blurs/takes out of focus the background. Was playing around with the ISO too, took a few shots until I got the colour as accurate as I could.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14264098*
> I lol'ed.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/436092/superlux-hd681-impressions-akg-copy-budget-open-air-headphone
> I was wondering why waffles new cans looked like AKG's. haha


----------



## EpicPie

The Superlux HD 668b looks a tad similar to the ATH A/AD series with the headrest wings yet look similar to AKG's in the headphone cup design. lol


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoggy;14261168*
> I'm in the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm MANUFAKTUR club now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also posted a few other photos here.


Nice. So how does one go about getting custom built byers ? Also any links to that headphone rack ? That thing is sweet !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle;14262151*
> HOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been much of a headphone man, (apart from when gaming), most of my audio money goes on speakers/sub setup and DAC/Amp, I prefer them for music. Just got a set of Superlux HD681's for a 5 hour drive to Wales next week (like £18, nothing amazing), and rediscovered the advantages of private listening. It's quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for £18, these headphones are very good, even comes with a lame carry case. Very comfy, decent sound, seem quite durable and very cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to get into headphones properly with a dedicated headphone Amp and a nice set of 'phones, just need to raise the spare cash.


How do you find the comfort on those Superlux's ?


----------



## Shoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14268272*
> Nice. So how does one go about getting custom built byers ? Also any links to that headphone rack ? That thing is sweet !


They call it MANUFAKTUR. It is on their website. It opens some kind of little Editor where you can chose from different colors etc.

The stands can be found here.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Thanks Shoggy. 10 different kinds of wood. Indian Rosewood !!







I'm going to have to see if they'll do international shipping.


----------



## JohnDProb

Koss PortaPro (current), skullcandy hesh, ultimate ears super.fi 3, ultimate ears super.fi 3, sennheiser 555 (current)


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nothing terribly fancy but I had to replace my old JVC Marshmallows. I wanted an upgrade that wouldn't break the bank. UPS just dropped them off and I snapped a few quick pics of the unboxing and thought I'd share.


----------



## blur510

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shoggy*


They call it MANUFAKTUR. It is on their website. It opens some kind of little Editor where you can chose from different colors etc.

The stands can be found here.


Nice is what is the price of that stand. My thunderpands is Madagascar ebony.. will match the stand perfectly..


----------



## 161029

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/1070917-headphones-yodobashi.html


----------



## Shoggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blur510;14274650*
> Nice is what is the price of that stand. My thunderpands is Madagascar ebony.. will match the stand perfectly..


My stand is made of maple wood. Did cost me 80 Euro incl. shipping.


----------



## dkotek

anyone know of a good extension cable for a zalman clip on microphone? is the microphone cable any different than any other 35mm audio cable?

also just ordered my AD700's


----------



## sanitarium

Just picked up some sennheiser hd 428 s
Count me in


----------



## Cotton

Sign me up









ATH-M50S


----------



## edgemaster191

can i change my status? ditched the bose for a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-AD500's

much happier now


----------



## Steel_Rain

Can you add me to the list, I just bought a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-A700 and I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Shredicus

Well that deal with the PC360 for 110$ fell through. They refunded me and said it was defective and they were out of stock. Sounds like a scam to bring traffic to their site or something.

I was thinking about picking up a pair of K701 for gaming if I can find them used for $200









edit: yeesh, some pretty major conflicting reports about the K701s. Think I'll just got for the senn 598s


----------



## pLuhhmm

Hmmm.. The Superlux HD 681 seem to get amazing reviews, anyone actually own them?


----------



## Shredicus

The mod on here, Smokinwaffle has them. Says he likes em. For the price they look like nifty cans


----------



## Draygonn

Got some DT880s 600Ω with an E9 delivered today


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14311948*
> Got some DT880s 600Ω with an E9 delivered today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *snippity snip*


That looks pretty awesome.

*turns to look at the HD600 on his bedside counter*

Yep, that's going on my head


----------



## Shredicus

I've been somewhat infatuated with the Ultrasone Pro 900s lately, really thinking about picking up a pair if I can find a decent price. Anyone have any experience with these?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14312537*
> I've been somewhat infatuated with the Ultrasone Pro 900s lately, really thinking about picking up a pair if I can find a decent price. Anyone have any experience with these?


You and I both except my infatuation with it has been occurring since I obtained this PRO 550 of mine.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14312640*
> You and I both except my infatuation with it has been occurring since I obtained this PRO 550 of mine.


I missed out on a pair of Pro 900s on head-fi last night by less than a minute. Would have been 240$ shipped : (((

I really love my M50s because they offer some amazing bass. I just love how that bass feels all up in my ear ohh yeahhh bass spaceship from outter bass. Naturally I'd be interested in the 900s too


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14311948*
> Got some DT880s 600Ω with an E9 delivered today


Love the photo! Nice cans, ive been wanting that E9 for a while now, just don't have the money. xD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14312681*
> I really love my M50s because they offer some amazing bass. I just love how that bass feels all up in my ear ohh yeahhh bass spaceship from outter bass. Naturally I'd be interested in the 900s too


M50's don't even have that much bass, imo. lol


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14313886*
> 
> M50's don't even have that much bass, imo. lol


I'm afraid I must disagree


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14313941*
> I'm afraid I must disagree


Compared to my k81's, my headphones have more bass. Ive tried the M50's, they aren't as bassy as I would like. haha


----------



## Shredicus

I wasnt impressed by them unamped, but when I cranked my ST up to high gain they really shine.

Regardless, I think I'm going to pick up a set of D2000s as well :O


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


That looks pretty awesome.
*turns to look at the HD600 on his bedside counter*
Yep, that's going on my head










Niiice









Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Love the photo! Nice cans, ive been wanting that E9 for a while now, just don't have the money. xD


Thx, these are my first set of nice cans. I'm blown away by the difference. Some of the sounds are so good they actually seem to have a texture. I'm starting to see why this can be an addictive hobby.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14314709*
> I'm starting to see why this can be an addictive hobby.


Agreed. I love how every pair of headphones generally sounds different from other headphones and can make certain aspects of sound shine the most.

Also, my velour earpads for my AKG K81 headphones that Fallen pretty much ordered for me should be here tomorrow or technically speaking, later today. [3:24 AM[PST] :3


----------



## Shredicus

Just ordered my Denon D2000.


----------



## RallyMaster

I sure hope you didn't pay $350 for it because that headphone is NOT worth over $200 IMO.


----------



## Shredicus

Newp, 200 clams shipped from J&R


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Newp, 200 clams shipped from J&R


Wow, that's not bad then!


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Wow, that's not bad then!


Thanks! I took a member's advice on head-fi and called J&R up and spoke to their sales department. The lsit price on the site is $350, but it even says it on there that they cant display the actual price per manufacturer's request and to call em up. When I spoke to the guy I just told him I had a really specific budget in mind and would have to look elsewhere unless they could do $200 shipped.

Ordered some Dynamat to do a partial markl mod as well


----------



## mahtareika

The D2000 with a partial MarkL mod and custom cables are pretty awesome. I have a pair (actually D5000's, but, they have the same drivers) and I will never sell them. They are simply a great pair of headphones.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mahtareika*


The D2000 with a partial MarkL mod and custom cables are pretty awesome. I have a pair (actually D5000's, but, they have the same drivers) and I will never sell them. They are simply a great pair of headphones.


Hehe yeah. Just ordered some dynamat, cut up some 3" cups sitting here at work, will pick up fiberloft at walmart on the way home. I also read good things about a slight twist on the mod that seemed promising where instead of filling the earcups with fiberloft you attach a piece of polishing cloth to the dynamat, which is supposed to mitigate any sibilance. Recabling will be further down the road I reckon. Thanks for the reassurance though, the more I read about these babies the more perfect they sound for my sonic tastes.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14316202*
> Agreed. I love how every pair of headphones generally sounds different from other headphones and can make certain aspects of sound shine the most.
> 
> Also, my velour earpads for my AKG K81 headphones that Fallen pretty much ordered for me should be here tomorrow or technically speaking, later today. [3:24 AM[PST] :3


HD 25 earpads?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup;14340228*
> HD 25 earpads?


yeah


----------



## Jackeduphard

I am in !!! ATH-M50s and HD202 WOOT!!


----------



## EpicPie

Got my Senn HD25 velour replacement pads today to replace the uncomfortable pleather pads on my AKG K81DJ headphones.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Nice, I'd like to do similar with my JVC's. I found some DT880 pads but I'm not sure if they will fit or not. Anybody know what pads will fit on the JVC HA-RX's ? Might just try it and see.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14356087*
> Nice, I'd like to do similar with my JVC's. I found some DT880 pads but I'm not sure if they will fit or not. Anybody know what pads will fit on the JVC HA-RX's ? Might just try it and see.


Any pads alone would cost more than or almost as much as the RX700/RX900 themselves. Not worth it.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Party pooper.









You are right of course the pads will run as much as the cans cost me. I'm hoping to make a few mods to them in the near future and thought some nice new pads might be a nice addition as well. I'm not all that concerned about doubling my investment on a set of cans I paid $30 for if I'm happy with the end product, have a little fun and maybe learn a thing or two along the way.

Then again I'm hoping to finally get my order in for some Pro 900's later in the week so I might loose interest in modding the JVC's until a little of the new wears off the Ultrasones. I guess that should give me time to research replacement pad fit a little more at least.


----------



## RallyMaster

That's a good way to look at it. I think the only worthwhile pad upgrade for the HA-RX700 would be the RX900 pads. Of course, those will still run you about $35, which is what would Ultrasone PRO750 pads would cost for me if I wanted them on my PRO550.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14360162*
> Any pads alone would cost more than or almost as much as the RX700/RX900 themselves. Not worth it.


I don't see why not. If he likes them that much then investing in comfort is the least he can do.


----------



## Shredicus

Wow, the control the D2000s have on bass compared to the M50s is impressive


----------



## EpicPie

I get my A700's on Monday.


----------



## Smallville

Forgot to share picture of what I got recently!


----------



## james8

hi guys. i just got this yesterday:




as part of a digital piano bundle.
I think it sounds pretty good but i want some opinions from our audiophiles over here









also I have this Dolby Home Theater thing as part of my motherboard onboard audio.
I have the option to turn on Sound Space Expander (changed to Dolby Headphones if the device is headphone) and Natural Bass. do these features help when it comes to positional audio? (aka know which angle guy is shooting at your back) they do sound very nice when i'm listening to music..


----------



## Shredicus

Yeah, Dolby headphone will help with positional audio cues


----------



## pangolinman

I'd like to join!

ATH-M50s and AD700s.

Just did a review for the ad700s if anyone is interested, link in sig.


----------



## llama16

Wow, been a while since I signed up for this thread.

You can add the Grados SR80i's to my name as well


----------



## Shredicus

Proof of awesome new Denon D2000s. Add these when you get a chance


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14411655*
> Proof of awesome new Denon D2000s. Add these when you get a chance


Looks great man, how do they sound? _Serious Headphone envy_ right now









Im trying to decide whether to get new headphones, new sound card, or a fractal design define XL. Decisions are hard...


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14411691*
> Looks great man, how do they sound? _Serious Headphone envy_ right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im trying to decide whether to get new headphones, new sound card, or a fractal design define XL. Decisions are hard...


Honestly, M50s were the first set of decent cans I've ever had, so I cherished those, but I really havent had any urge to put them back on since I got the D2ks. Thinking about doing a partial "markl" I found on head-fi that supposedly nets some pretty cool SQ changes. I'm really liking these cans paired with my upgraded Xonar ST and they keep getting better as they burn in. Might just be a mental thing









Also a new case is cool for like a week and then you stop noticing it. A nice pair of cans has staying power ;o

edit: Oh and they're soooo comfortable


----------



## EpicPie

Can't wait until Monday. My ATH A700's. :3


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14411740*
> Can't wait until Monday. My ATH A700's. :3


Nice, getting those for gaming?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Honestly, M50s were the first set of decent cans I've ever had, so I cherished those, but I really havent had any urge to put them back on since I got the D2ks. Thinking about doing a partial "markl" I found on head-fi that supposedly nets some pretty cool SQ changes. I'm really liking these cans paired with my upgraded Xonar ST and they keep getting better as they burn in. Might just be a mental thing









Also a new case is cool for like a week and then you stop noticing it. A nice pair of cans has staying power ;o


The main reason for a new case is that im just using a bench right now (link to pics in my sig if interested), and i want to watercool eventually, and i dont have mounting points for an RX360 on it. I was thinking a titanium hd + FiiO E9, Xonar STX, or save up for some new cans in the $250+ range. My DX probably wouldnt do those justice though. Cases are just simpler









How is the bass and soundstage on the D2ks compared to the M50s?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Nice, getting those for gaming?


Nope, AD700's are for gaming. haha

Audio purposes mostly.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


The main reason for a new case is that im just using a bench right now (link to pics in my sig if interested), and i want to watercool eventually, and i dont have mounting points for an RX360 on it. I was thinking a titanium hd + FiiO E9, Xonar STX, or save up for some new cans in the $250+ range. My DX probably wouldnt do those justice though. Cases are just simpler









How is the bass and soundstage on the D2ks compared to the M50s?


Soundstage definetely feels more expansive on the Denons

Quote:



Quote:



Nope, AD700's are for gaming. haha

Audio purposes mostly.




Ah fair enough. I know some people like them for gaming if they want to mitigate noise leakage as well


----------



## grandestfail9190

Whoop! Sold my Pro700s and went for the AD700s! So comfy.







The highs and mids are so crisp on these. Especially when paired with a Xonar DG. Directional sound is great too. It has sufficient bass (for me anyway) but if you lack it, EQ it.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

*Audio-technica ATH-AD700*
PC Use (Titanium Soundcard w/ FLAC)

















*Sennheiser HD428*
Mobile Use (Zune HD w/ Lossless WMA)


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*










*Sennheiser HD428*
Mobile Use (Zune HD w/ Lossless WMA)
[/CENTER]


Its pictures like this that make me want a DSLR. Too bad i blow my money on other things before i can get close to affording one.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Its pictures like this that make me want a DSLR. Too bad i blow my money on other things before i can get close to affording one.


One day you'll get a DSLR







They are unique from other aspects of technology though where the equipment doesn't necessarily translate to a good product. Unlike headphones and PC parts, skill plays a much bigger role in how your final product turns out.

That said, one day you'll get a DSLR. You should look into used or refurbished ones; even the years-old Canon XSi is still a mighty fine camera.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


One day you'll get a DSLR







They are unique from other aspects of technology though where the equipment doesn't necessarily translate to a good product. Unlike headphones and PC parts, skill plays a much bigger role in how your final product turns out.

That said, one day you'll get a DSLR. You should look into used or refurbished ones; even the years-old Canon XSi is still a mighty fine camera.


If getting one for $300 was a possibility, theres no doubt that i'd start saving right now. But seeing as i could get some amazing cans, watercool my entire setup, or add more gpus for LESS money, it doesn't make sense to me. That said, is there any place i could get a used DSLR for around $300? I know the new Rebels start at like $530, so who knows? ( probably you







)


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


If getting one for $300 was a possibility, theres no doubt that i'd start saving right now. But seeing as i could get some amazing cans, watercool my entire setup, or add more gpus for LESS money, it doesn't make sense to me. That said, is there any place i could get a used DSLR for around $300? I know the new Rebels start at like $530, so who knows? ( probably you







)


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/...splay.php?f=14

Some of the older models go for $300-$350.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


http://photography-on-the.net/forum/...splay.php?f=14

Some of the older models go for $300-$350.


Thats probably a marketplace link, but i don't want to sign up for a forum just to look at that. I found a canon 30d for $250 on craigslist, how expensive are lenses usually? Can you get a decent one for $50?


----------



## EpicPie

Received my A700's yesterday but my tenant didn't leave the package at my door so I got them from her today.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Congrats on the new cans EpicPie. How are you liking them?

I should get my new cans in about 12 hours







.


----------



## Cheeze You

I'm in, Beats By Dre Solo HD's.


Beats by Dr. Dre Solo HD (White) by nino63004, on Flickr


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


Congrats on the new cans EpicPie. How are you liking them?

I should get my new cans in about 12 hours







.


Loving them so far, came with a braided cable thing. Also they're super comfortable. Been wearing them all day without any discomfort.

@ Cheeze You. Beats aren't welcome here.


----------



## Cheeze You

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Loving them so far, came with a braided cable thing. Also they're super comfortable. Been wearing them all day without any discomfort.

@ Cheeze You. Beats aren't welcome here.










@EpicPie, hey they were free, free is good, and they are decent for music, though sound bleeds and leaks(like that time of the month).


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cheeze You*


@EpicPie, hey they were free, free is good, and they are decent for music, though sound bleeds and leaks(like that time of the month).










Resell for ~$200 (lower than retail, but still a good sum of cash) then spend the rest on a legit headset + DAC!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


Resell for ~$200 (lower than retail, but still a good sum of cash) then spend the rest on a legit headset + DAC!










This x∞


----------



## pangolinman

@Epicpie
How do you feel the A700s compare to the AD700s comfortwise. I see the A700s have slightly different earcup material.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


@Epicpie
How do you feel the A700s compare to the AD700s comfortwise. I see the A700s have slightly different earcup material.


A700's use leatherette and the AD700's use velour(correct me if im wrong). The leatherette earcups isolate sound a lot more than velour. I personally like the feel of velour more than leatherette but im not complaining. My A700's are very comfortable.

The A700's come with a braided cable and the AD700's come with a rubber cable. I plan on changing the 3.5mm plug on my A700's to a REAN 3.5mm. I feel no need to recable these as they already look stunning.

Got these as a gift from a long distance friend that I helped with him building his first computer. Saved him $500 dollars or so.

Here's another picture of my A700's for you guise. Celly pic. lol


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14445902*
> A700's use leatherette and the AD700's use velour(correct me if im wrong). The leatherette earcups isolate sound a lot more than velour. I personally like the feel of velour more than leatherette but im not complaining. My A700's are very comfortable.
> 
> The A700's come with a braided cable and the AD700's come with a rubber cable. I plan on changing the 3.5mm plug on my A700's to a REAN 3.5mm. I feel no need to recable these as they already look stunning.
> 
> Got these as a gift from a long distance friend that I helped with him building his first computer. Saved him $500 dollars or so.
> 
> Here's another picture of my A700's for you guise. Celly pic. lol
> /snip


Thanks for the detailed response.

I'm also helping friends build their computers, and in turn, they are recommending friends to talk to me. I've basically become the computer guy, but hey, people want to pay me to build them computers, I'm not complaining


----------



## ~sizzzle~

UPS actually arrived early today.


----------



## llama16

Those look great! How much were they? (to lazy to look it up)
I bet they sound as such!


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Oh man, I'm loving them so far.
I'll refrain from saying how much of my left arm I had to cut off to get them.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Thanks for the detailed response.


No problem.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


UPS actually arrived early today.








*snip*


Le gasp. Those look awesome. Much want. :3


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


UPS actually arrived early today.










Beautiful









On the other end of the spectrum, my Pk3s arrived today. Huge step up from the earbuds I was using.


----------



## EpicPie

Never heard of the PK3's before. How are they?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Never heard of the PK3's before. How are they?


Amazing value ($38 Amazon). They have a decent soundstage, decent bass but very little sub bass, nice highs. Vocals are clear and forward - they sound warm and engaging. a grado-ish sound. Head-Fi loves them and now I know why.

I'm going to have to get a clip+. These deserve a better source than a blackberry


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Amazing value ($38 Amazon). They have a* decent soundstage*, decent bass but very little sub bass, nice highs. Vocals are clear and forward - they sound warm and engaging. a grado-ish sound. Head-Fi loves them and now I know why.

I'm going to have to get a clip+. These deserve a better source than a blackberry










IEM's have no sound stage. DON'T LIE TO ME. lol


----------



## RallyMaster

The PRO 900! Drool.


----------



## Hawk777th

Just got my AD-700s have put about an hour on them. I am amazed at how the good the sound stage is and crisp they sound. Cant wait till they get good and broke in.

My Beats Studios are very close to a trash can, they may fall in.....


----------



## EpicPie

@ Sizzle, was the $500 or so you spent on your Ultrasones worth it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


@ Sizzle, was the $500 or so you spent on your Ultrasones worth it?










They're tree fiddy at Amazon. Sold by them too, they're usually an authorized reseller (but haven't double checked for ultrasone specifically).


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


@ Sizzle, was the $500 or so you spent on your Ultrasones worth it?










Well I paid a bit less then that. I'm happy, keep in mind I have less then 10 hours on them at the moment so I'll hold my comments on the sound for a bit. I'm enjoying burning them in the old fashioned way though.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


The PRO 900! Drool.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Le gasp. Those look awesome. Much want. :3


They're even better then they look.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Beautiful









On the other end of the spectrum, my Pk3s arrived today. Huge step up from the earbuds I was using.
*snip*


Hey I was just as excited to get my M2's as I was these 900's. Congrats on the new earphones.


----------



## Nocturin

I'd like to join up, got my starter HD428's a few months ago, and I'm already itching for MOAR.

Is it wrong to want to read through ALL 997 pages of the thread? I think I need to see a doctor.









edit: I've been thinking about buying a little amp for my headphones when I use my laptop, any recommendations around $50-75 or so?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


I'd like to join up, got my starter HD428's a few months ago, and I'm already itching for MOAR.

Is it wrong to want to read through ALL 997 pages of the thread? I think I need to see a doctor.









edit: I've been thinking about buying a little amp for my headphones when I use my laptop, any recommendations around $50-75 or so?


An amp or a DAC? A USB dac would be a much better investment than an amp.

Buying an amp only is like taking a crap source and making it louder. You want a DAC, which gives you decent noise, but much more clarity. AMPs become useful when you have high impedance headphones.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


An amp or a DAC? A USB dac would be a much better investment than an amp.

Buying an amp only is like taking a crap source and making it louder. You want a DAC, which gives you decent noise, but much more clarity. AMPs become useful when you have high impedance headphones.


I wasn't sure there was a difference. Thank you for clarifying.

Does a DAC act like an external sound card?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Nocturin*   I wasn't sure there was a difference. Thank you for clarifying.

Does a DAC act like an external sound card?  
Exactly!

A good portable USB DAC would be the FiiO E7, which comes out around $90. However, you can couple it with a FiiO E9 later and have a DAC/AMP combination.

This pic is a FiiO E7 docked within a Fiio E9. Thats your best bet.









Also, an amazon link    Amazon.com: FiiO E7 USB DAC and Portable Headphone Amplifier (Black): Electronics
The E7 also acts as a lower powered headphone amp.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Exactly!

A good portable USB DAC would be the FiiO E7, which comes out around $90. However, you can couple it with a FiiO E9 later and have a DAC/AMP combination.

This pic is a FiiO E7 docked within a Fiio E9. Thats your best bet.









Also, an amazon link Amazon.com: FiiO E7 USB DAC and Portable Headphone Amplifier (Black): Electronics

The E7 also acts as a lower powered headphone amp.


My name is r31ncarnat3d and I found this post useful.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


My name is r31ncarnat3d and I found this post useful.


*Squeeeeee!*

I helped a mod


----------



## Crazy9000

I didn't know they docked like that, looks pretty cool.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14455956*
> I didn't know they docked like that, looks pretty cool.


Yeah, you can take the E7 around as a portable headphone amp, plug it into the computer via usb as a DAC, or dock it into a E9, and the E9 will use the E7 as a DAC while outputting much more power (Im pretty sure it can drive 600 ohm headphones)

Its pretty versatile. I hear the SQ is comparable to a Xonar DX, while its positioning in games is inferior. The E9 isnt as portable though, as it is powered via a 12V cable, not USB


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14455991*
> Yeah, you can take the E7 around as a portable headphone amp, plug it into the computer via usb as a DAC, or dock it into a E9, and the E9 will use the E7 as a DAC while outputting much more power (Im pretty sure it can drive 600 ohm headphones)
> 
> Its pretty versatile. I hear the SQ is comparable to a Xonar DX, while its positioning in games is inferior. The E9 isnt as portable though, as it is powered via a 12V cable, not USB


Can you elaborate on "while its positioning in games is inferior"?

The E7 is the perfect size for what I'm looking for. Would be perfect for my little 32ohm pair.

I'm thinking this: get the E7, enjoy better music out of the 428s for now, and when I want a new set of cans, get the E9 & nicer cans for home, 428s and E7 for portable use.

Is there a version of the E7 without the LCD (longer battery life)?

+rep WINNING


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;14456530*
> Can you elaborate on "while its positioning in games is inferior"?
> 
> The E7 is the perfect size for what I'm looking for. Would be perfect for my little 32ohm pair.
> 
> I'm thinking this: get the E7, enjoy better music out of the 428s for now, and when I want a new set of cans, get the E9 & nicer cans for home, 428s and E7 for portable use.
> 
> Is there a version of the E7 without the LCD (longer battery life)?
> 
> +rep WINNING


I mean that the E7 is more focused on sound quality than positioning. Creative uses EAX to decode positional audio, and the xonar cards use GX to emulate EAX. The E7 does not have any software that processes that kind of positional audio, you will instead get more basic two channel, rather than emulated 5.1.

I think your plan is perfect, and you'll enjoy the E7 immensley. There is no non LCD version, but the battery life is pretty stellar, and when it functions as a DAC (plugged into the laptop) it gets charged as well, so i dont see a time when you would run out of battery in normal conditions.


----------



## EpicPie

So my ATH A700's are disappointing in my PoV. Bass is fine but the mids and highs don't really shine, they sound rather lifeless when it comes to listening to music with vocals. Do any of you think blu-tac modding them would help at all?

I have them amped through my Behringer BCD3k midi controller that I use as an external soundcard/amp. Sounds a whole lot better than my soundcard.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14459059*
> So my ATH A700's are disappointing in my PoV. Bass is fine but the mids and highs don't really shine, they sound rather lifeless when it comes to listening to music with vocals. Do any of you think blu-tac modding them would help at all?
> 
> I have them amped through my Behringer BCD3k midi controller that I use as an external soundcard/amp. Sounds a whole lot better than my soundcard.


Surprised to see this. I haven't seen too many people dissapointed in the A700's. I'd let them burn in more before doing any modding. Not that I have any experience with the A700's or the Blutak mod. I just wouldn't want to alter their sound prematurely if they were mine. What little I know about the mod is that it's been said it can roll off the highs and decrease sub-bass while bringing out the mids. Not sure if that would be the sound you're after.


----------



## grossebeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14459059*
> So my ATH A700's are disappointing in my PoV. Bass is fine but the mids and highs don't really shine, they sound rather lifeless when it comes to listening to music with vocals. Do any of you think blu-tac modding them would help at all?
> 
> I have them amped through my Behringer BCD3k midi controller that I use as an external soundcard/amp. Sounds a whole lot better than my soundcard.


The blu-tac mod will tighten up the mids and bass a bit, but I don't think it will add the "life" you're looking for into the mid/treble. One of the best options to try is recabling the headphones, and possibly trying some different interconnects. Also you can try visiting a local hi-fi retailer and see if they will let you sample some gear so that you can isolate the headphones a bit more (it may be the source/amp aren't mixing well).

If you're looking for a big jump in detailed upper-mids/treble silver stranded or plated wire may be the way to go. Othewise some high purity 20-26 awg copper usually opens things up pretty nicely. On the cheap, some prefabbed cable like the Mogami Quad cables can offer a decent improvement over stock cables.

My personal setup was originally tailored towards a pair of modded AKG 702s that leans toward the mids/treble. I now primary listen on a pair of LCD-2s which required a nearly complete cable overhaul (amongst other mods) before I was really happy with the sound.

Oh, swapping op-amps can also be an easy mod that can make an appreciable difference.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;14455956*
> I didn't know they docked like that, looks pretty cool.


And great marketing for FiiO. Everytime I look at my E9's empty dock I try to find a reason to buy an E7 so it won't be lonely anymore.


----------



## EpicPie

My A700's are gradually starting to sound better. Ive been doing pink-noise burn in on them while I sleep.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14466340*
> Ive been doing pink-noise burn in on them while I sleep.


Not on your head I hope.







That would give you some weird dreams







:bigeyedsm:tiredsmil:sleepysmi


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14467275*
> Not on your head I hope. That would give you some weird dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bigeyedsm:tiredsmil:sleepysmi


Nah, i leave them around my CD stack.


----------



## klaxian

Hello headset experts. I am new to gaming headphones and I need your help and recommendations. I made a new thread What is "Virtual Surround Sound" and does it work?, but the sticky guide told me I should link it here. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klaxian;14467876*
> Hello headset experts. I am new to gaming headphones and I need your help and recommendations. I made a new thread What is "Virtual Surround Sound" and does it work?, but the sticky guide told me I should link it here. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


For gaming pickup the ATH-AD700 headphones and a zalman clip on mic. Instead of virtual surround you'll have real soundstage to be able to pin point the location of something. Surround sound is basically a soundstage effect.

(still a bit high from earlier, sorry if something doesn't make sense)


----------



## klaxian

@ EpicPie

Thanks for the recommendation! That ATH-AD700 looks really awesome for what I'm going to use it for. I love the open-air design.

Perhaps I'm using the wrong terminology. What is the difference between "surround sound", "soundstage", and "virtual surround"? It seems that the consensus is that a larger soundstage is best but I don't know what that is. Sorry I'm a headset noob right now


----------



## wannabe_modder

So get this, My noob younger bro goes out today randomly picked up a $100 Pioneer SE-MJ31 from BB that I never heard about.

I too have no say in audio equipments but been at overclock.net for long enough that for $100 it was a stupid buy. I tested the headphones but I have no reference to go by so its useless.

Basically I will borrow your knowledge and get the better bang for your buck headphones.

Budget is around 100 CAD

Ive been doing some research and it was giving me a headache so now I need some help to clear my head

Here are my picks (order in price low to high):

JVC RX700
Sennheiser HD 202 II
Sennheiser HD 428
Shure SRH440
Audio Technica ATH-M50

For any genre of music and will be either hooked up to PC with onboard soundcard Realtek ALC888 or iPod Touch and wont be used for gaming.

Thank you for your input in advance guys!


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klaxian;14468208*
> @ EpicPie
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation! That ATH-AD700 looks really awesome for what I'm going to use it for. I love the open-air design.
> 
> Perhaps I'm using the wrong terminology. What is the difference between "surround sound", "soundstage", and "virtual surround"? It seems that the consensus is that a larger soundstage is best but I don't know what that is. Sorry I'm a headset noob right now


Soundstage is like how expansive the sound is. Virtual surround emulates 5.1 in two drivers, like in a pair of headphones. The ad700s are exactly what you want. Look in my sig, I just wrote a review of them

Sent from my rooted and overclocked Droid 2 Global


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder;14468359*
> So get this, My noob younger bro goes out today randomly picked up a $100 Pioneer SE-MJ31 from BB that I never heard about.
> 
> I too have no say in audio equipments but been at overclock.net for long enough that for $100 it was a stupid buy. I tested the headphones but I have no reference to go by so its useless.
> 
> Basically I will borrow your knowledge and get the better bang for your buck headphones.
> 
> Budget is around 100 CAD
> 
> Ive been doing some research and it was giving me a headache so now I need some help to clear my head
> 
> Here are my picks (order in price low to high):
> 
> JVC RX700
> Sennheiser HD 202 II
> Sennheiser HD 428
> Shure SRH440
> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> 
> For any genre of music and will be either hooked up to PC with onboard soundcard Realtek ALC888 or iPod Touch and wont be used for gaming.
> 
> Thank you for your input in advance guys!


Honestly, the m50s are way above the rest of them. The bass is fantastic, and the mids and highs are crisp. They are very aggressive headphones though, they impart intensity to almost any song, which I happen to like, but if you listen to a lot of laid back jazz or vocal music you could do a lot better. Metal, rock, dubstep, and electronic are some of the genres I feel they do best in.

Secondly, driving them off of the realtek onboard would be a massive letdown. Pick up a xonar dg for cheap and your SQ will skyrocket.

Sent from my rooted and overclocked Droid 2 Global


----------



## EpicPie

I eq'ed my headphones with my soundcard. Also added 8% crystalizer and a 1.3dB bass boost with the cutoff frequency at 24Hz. Mids and Highs on my A700's really come out now especially in vocals, made vocals sound a lot better. ^_^


----------



## xILukasIx

I'm already on the list, although I don't have HD555s but HD595s.

Anyways, here's an update.

*Current Headphones:*
Sennheiser HD595
Sony MDR-XB700 (came today yay)
AKG K403 (mobile use)

*Current Earphones:*
Philips SHE9000


----------



## EpicPie

Made a dubstep EQ to make sub-bass stand out more. Not to different from my regular EQ though.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I'm in with RX700s.








Got them yesterday so they're unmodded and not burnt in properly yet.
Just to be different, I thought I'd compare them to my brother's Bose QC3s which I've used for about two years and my friend's Sennheiser HD595s which I've tried about four or five times and once or twice in COD4/BO and Dirt2.

See the spoiler tags for my unsolicited opinion:

For gaming and soundstage stuff I'll leave the 595s out as I don't remember enough about that side of things to include them,
although I have a feeling they were better than the QC3s and probably the RX700s as well.

Out of the QC3s and the RX700 both have very good positional audio in games, I've never had trouble hearing people coming with the QC3s but I don't believe the soundstage is as good as the RX700s.
It doesn't impact on where I think the enemy player is but I think it sounds closer to me with the QC3s because they're on ear headphones so I'd give it to the RXs for sounding more realistic.

For playing music I'd give first to the 595s without a doubt in my head. Music sounds detailed and neutral on my friend's Xonar D1. (or DX)
They might be slightly lacking in bass but the QC3s seem to have a little too much so maybe I'm just unused to the way they sound.
Bass is clear and detailed, the QC3s may have more of it but it lacks the detail of the 595s.

Out of the other two I think I prefer the 700s, it's odd that I'd pick them over the QC3s but, as I said, there's more bass than I'd like in the bose pair and vocals sound artificial, too warm I think, compared to the 700s.

I'm not sure what it is, but the 700s don't sound as good as the 595s.
It could be in my head because I can't place it and if there's a difference it should be obvious enough for me to pick up on and describe but it definitely sounds a little worse to me and the 595s should be better so I'm guessing I'm just not experienced enough to describe it.
I wouldn't hold it against them though as they're a lot cheaper than the 595s.








I'm not a connoisseur so that's about as in depth as I can go in terms of music.

An area I haven't covered yet, and an area where the Bose headphones really excel, is travelling and listening to an iPod or phone, the other pairs seem lacking in bass when I listen to them on my phone but the QC3s don't lose a whole lot of quality compared to playing on the PC.
Their noise-cancelling ability is also very handy for plane journeys and the like and they won't annoy passengers like the 595s would with their open design.








The 700s are quite good at noise isolation, blocking outside noise from getting in and helping you to keep your music to yourself in public, if you ever actually take them outside.








Personally, I think both the 595s and the RX700s (especially) are a bit big to be wearing outside or in public so the bose earphones are good for that purpose.

So to summarise, my choices would be:

Music, HD595s>>RX700s>QC3s

Gaming, Rx700s>QC3s. [595s ignored but probably at least as good as RX700s, I remember them being far better than the QC3s in COD:BO]

Travel, QC3s>HD595s>RX700s

The RX700s seem like very good all-rounders and budget headphones but they're definitely not designed for travelling as they're pretty big, for Â£33 delivered I'm well impressed with them.
The only downside of buying them is now I've got to sell a graphics card and buy more audio equipment.








Knew it was gonna happen when I finally took the plunge.









P.S.: Could someone suggest a song to highlight the differences between the 595s and RX700s please? The guy with the 595s is away at the moment but I'd like to compare them side by side when he gets back as I've probably been pretty kind to the 700s in the above comparison.


----------



## Nocturin

What is this burn in that I've seen mentioned a few times, & pink noise burn in?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder*


So get this, My noob younger bro goes out today randomly picked up a $100 Pioneer SE-MJ31 from BB that I never heard about.

I too have no say in audio equipments but been at overclock.net for long enough that for $100 it was a stupid buy. I tested the headphones but I have no reference to go by so its useless.

Basically I will borrow your knowledge and get the better bang for your buck headphones.

Budget is around 100 CAD

Ive been doing some research and it was giving me a headache so now I need some help to clear my head

Here are my picks (order in price low to high):

JVC RX700
Sennheiser HD 202 II
Sennheiser HD 428
Shure SRH440
Audio Technica ATH-M50

For any genre of music and will be either hooked up to PC with onboard soundcard Realtek ALC888 or iPod Touch and wont be used for gaming.

Thank you for your input in advance guys!


I can't speak for the other headphones, but my HD428 are lacking without some sort of amp. My laptop has no amp on the headphone out, and but my monitor does (hdmi audio from comp) and I notice a large difference of the intensity of the music. That being said I'm looking into buying the E7 DAC that pango recommended to elongate the lifespan of the 428s for me.

As to how I feel about the428s: Coming from crappy earbuds and over-the-ear koss/sony headphones, is was a HUGE jump in quality. I can "feel" the music so much more, the cans seem to impart a sort of warmth to what I'm listening too. Sometimes some of my electronic music goes outside of the bass "punch", but other than that the high are nice and crisp and the mids shine in music that needs them. I find myself hearing new things with much of my old music that I could not hear before. For $80, it was completely worth the jump, and they sound much better -to me- than bose or "beats" or other completely commercialized "hip" brands.


----------



## arranmc182

Count me in I use a headset for gaming on PC and they are Plantronics GameCom 367.


----------



## 161029

What? No audiophile cans?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


What? No audiophile cans?










Don't worry, he posted in this thread, it is inevitable he will upgrade soon.


----------



## Konflux

Count me in! i have a pair of AKG K242HD`s,dont have an amp tho.


----------



## Shodhanth

A 15 year old n00b here.
Did an AD300 review, using HD202 as a frame of reference.








Does this count as pr0f?


----------



## xILukasIx

God, the Sony XB700 are some nice cans...
I like the bass!


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx;14512362*
> God, the Sony XB700 are some nice cans...
> I like the bass!


So pretty...









The ear cushions look RIDICULOUS though.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14516694*
> The ear cushions look RIDICULOUS though.


This.


----------



## xILukasIx

Holy crap, 10,000th post. YEAH!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14516694*
> So pretty...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ear cushions look RIDICULOUS though.


Haha, they look ridiculous indeed.
But they are soooooooooo COMFORTABLE too


----------



## chinesekiwi

10,000th reply!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx;14518188*
> Holy crap, 10,000th post. YEAH!


Headphone threads, always popular


----------



## cypherx82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx;14512362*
> God, the Sony XB700 are some nice cans...
> I like the bass!


How do you like them? I'd imagine they would be good for gaming (extra bass + explosions = awesome.)

I'm looking for a new set to go with my new rig for BF3.

EDIT: Also, they look comfortable as all hell.


----------



## Nocturin

Extra bass always great for electronic music too, well, if it's implemented correctly.

Now the BOOm! on games, you sir are 100% correct







.


----------



## pangolinman

Too much bass in games makes you lose a lot of positioning, thats why the AD700s, which are regarded as some of the best gaming cans out there, are bass light.

Also, i've got a Xonar STX incoming!

How do you peoples like yours?


----------



## Nocturin

Do you use a different EQ setting for gaming?


----------



## cypherx82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


Extra bass always great for electronic music too, well, if it's implemented correctly.

Now the BOOm! on games, you sir are 100% correct







.


I listen to electronic music too.

I think these are for me.


----------



## slytown

Add ATH-A900 to my list.


----------



## cypherx82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Too much bass in games makes you lose a lot of positioning, thats why the AD700s, which are regarded as some of the best gaming cans out there, are bass light.


I'm more interested in impressive sound than positioning.

Though maybe that's because in general, even with crappy cans, I've always been better at it than most people I know.


----------



## xILukasIx

I really like them!
I listen to DnB, Electronic etc., they are PERFECT.

I can't comment on the gaming part though, as I don't game that often.
(Even though my rig should play almost everything







)

If I ever needed positioning in any game, I could still use my HD595s for that.


----------



## klaxian

This is probably old news for you, but I just opened my Sennheizer HD 558 and I'm trying it out. Wow! This is my first set of headphones of even the slightest quality - I have been using a cheap pair of Philips earbuds.

I get better sound from these than my full size Creative speakers. Unbelievable! It's so good that I can hear the artifacts from poorly compressed audio files. I guess it'll be more FLACs for me. My new Xonar DG sound card hasn't arrived yet so I'm just running these off the Realtek onboard audio. I wonder how much of an improvement the Xonar will be...

Needless to say, I'd like to join the club. Thanks for the recommendations guys!


----------



## Shane1244

Are the Xb700's worht nearly double the price over the XB500's?

I listen to a lot of bassy music, and the my HD555's/Razer Chameria just don't cut it.

XB500 = $69
XB700 = $119


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cypherx82*


I'm more interested in impressive sound than positioning.

Though maybe that's because in general, even with crappy cans, I've always been better at it than most people I know.


Headphones helped me be a better gamer. I'll be playing with mine tonight and my friends hate it when i can hear them sneaking up behind me.

I think eventually I'll have a few pairs of headphone for each situation; one for electronic, one for classic and jazz n stuff, and one for gaming.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *klaxian*


This is probably old news for you, but I just opened my Sennheizer HD 558 and I'm trying it out. Wow! This is my first set of headphones of even the slightest quality - I have been using a cheap pair of Philips earbuds.

I get better sound from these than my full size Creative speakers. Unbelievable! It's so good that I can hear the artifacts from poorly compressed audio files. I guess it'll be more FLACs for me. My new Xonar DG sound card hasn't arrived yet so I'm just running these off the Realtek onboard audio. I wonder how much of an improvement the Xonar will be...

Needless to say, I'd like to join the club. Thanks for the recommendations guys!


If I can find all my CDs, I'll be making the same move to FLAC. Although most of my mp3s are 256/320kbs, so it's not terrible.

Decent headphones made a big difference, oh boy do they.

Tron's soundtrack finally drove me to 'em, and I'll be darned if I didn't tear up on the first listen through.


----------



## Erick Silver

Well This looks like a good place for me. I ordered a set of JVC HARX700 High-Grade Full-Size Headphones off Amazon and am currently awaiting their delivery. Based on your chart in the OP where exactly to they fit category wise?


----------



## cypherx82

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Are the Xb700's worht nearly double the price over the XB500's?

I listen to a lot of bassy music, and the my HD555's/Razer Chameria just don't cut it.

XB500 = $69
XB700 = $119


B&H has them for $80.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...ss_Stereo.html


----------



## Shane1244

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cypherx82*


B&H has them for $80.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...ss_Stereo.html


HMM!









Thanks <3 haha.. now to find a credit card. :/ haha


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


I think eventually I'll have a few pairs of headphone for each situation; one for electronic, one for classic and jazz n stuff, and one for gaming.


Head-Fi.org is that way ==>

prepare your wallet


----------



## Erick Silver

Apparently my headphones don't qualify for an answer.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


Apparently my headphones don't qualify for an answer.


They'd go under audiophile cans, but that list in the OP hasnt been updated in quite awhile :/


----------



## FearSC549

The OP and mods haven't updated the list in a while.


----------



## pangolinman

Opinions of the DT990 pro 250 ohm model? I was thinking about picking it up.


----------



## reedo

have a pair of akg 240s now too

Grado Prestige SR 125 coming soon


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14524587*
> Head-Fi.org is that way ==>
> 
> prepare your wallet:winksmile


I have enough trouble keeping up with OCN


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reedo;14527262*
> have a pair of akg 240s now too
> 
> Grado Prestige SR 125 coming soon


Are they the M version or S? I ask because the old model Ms are better reference monitors. The newer S version has been described as "boomy."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14524854*
> They'd go under audiophile cans, but that list in the OP hasnt been updated in quite awhile :/


The JVC HARX700s are not audiophile cans. Sorry.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;14527756*
> The JVC HARX700s are not audiophile cans. Sorry.


I understand that, but in the OP, the HARX 900s are listed under audiophile cans. By no means are the HARX700 true audiophile cans, its just what they are listed as.


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14527778*
> I understand that, but in the OP, the HARX 900s are listed under audiophile cans. By no means are the HARX700 true audiophile cans, its just what they are listed as.


I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but neither of those are audiophile cans. JVC's headphone line-up is focused on the mainstream market and not the enthusiast market.

For a good review of audiophile products, go to Head-Fi.org. Great site for all your audiophile needs.


----------



## Xinoxide

Roland RH-200's here


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown;14528501*
> I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but neither of those are audiophile cans. JVC's headphone line-up is focused on the mainstream market and not the enthusiast market.
> 
> For a good review of audiophile products, go to Head-Fi.org. Great site for all your audiophile needs.


You don't sound like a jerk, just _read my post._
Obviously they are not audiophile cans. FallenAngel lists them as audiophile cans in the OP's spreadsheet. They're budget options, i know that.


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


Are the Xb700's worht nearly double the price over the XB500's?

I listen to a lot of bassy music, and the my HD555's/Razer Chameria just don't cut it.

XB500 = $69
XB700 = $119


I never tried the XB500s, but I tried the XB300s and didn't like the ear cushions on them.
Sadly, none of the electronic stores in my country have a good line-up of headphones, I have to order most of them from Amazon.

It's already been mentioned, you can get the XB700s a lot cheaper.
I got mine for 60â‚¬ on Amazon with free shipping, that's about $86.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


I don't mean to sound like a jerk, but neither of those are audiophile cans. JVC's headphone line-up is focused on the mainstream market and not the enthusiast market.


JVC DX1000 says differently


----------



## superhead91

So, I listen to a lot of rock (Avenged Sevenfold mostly) and was thinking about getting some Grados. Thoughts?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *superhead91*


So, I listen to a lot of rock (Avenged Sevenfold mostly) and was thinking about getting some Grados. Thoughts?


Go for it, I hear they're great cans. No matter what you choose, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## b0z0

Just received my ATH-AD700


----------



## EpicPie

Let my A700's burn in for a little over 5 hours via pink noise while I slept until I was rudely awakened by people my neighbors hired to cut down some plants they placed in the backyard that happened to be 10 feet from my window.

Also, pink noise burn in seems to be helping with the overall general use of these headphones. They sound a lot brighter now which is so much more pleasing when it comes to vocals.

Changed around my EQ settings a bit as well to even out all the dips in the mids and highs.


----------



## wanako

Checking in with HD 202's here. Have had the damn things since 2007. Nearly everyday use. Best headphones I've ever had.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wanako*


Checking in with HD 202's here. Have had the damn things since 2007. Nearly everyday use. Best headphones I've ever had.


I tried those but returned them for the 428s, the band on the 202s hurt my head







.

If you get a chance, you'll love an upgrade


----------



## Wishmaker

Sennheisser HD 650 for me.


----------



## EpicPie

Since the post a picture of your self thread has been closed for about a week now, i'll post this here. My portable headphone setup. AKG K81-DJ's with Senn HD25 velour pads(thanks fallenangel. <3). Microsoft Kin One.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14533058*
> Changed around my EQ settings a bit as well to even out all the dips in the mids and highs.


That EQ does not do your pair of cans justice.







With that EQ you might as well use the cheap apple phones that come with the iPod.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14536925*
> That EQ does not do your pair of cans justice.


luls then what would you do. This eq is a huge improvement over no eq.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14536948*
> luls then what would you do. This eq is a huge improvement over no eq.


Reduce your abuse of midrange frequencies.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;14537102*
> Reduce your abuse of midrange frequencies.


which numbers are those d:


----------



## slytown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14530390*
> JVC DX1000 says differently


True. I forgot about the HA DX1000 and HP DX700. Still, the headphone list should be fixed.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slytown*


Still, the headphone list should be fixed.


_Last edited by FaLLeNAn9eL : 12-02-09 at 07:43 PM _

I'm guessing that's not gonna happen


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Last edited by FaLLeNAn9eL : 12-02-09 at 07:43 PM

I'm guessing that's not gonna happen










He doesn't physically edit the first post, he just changes the Google spreadsheet.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Sennheisser HD 650 for me.


I hope you got an amp for that.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14537156*
> which numbers are those d:


the 250 through the 2k ones.

I was going to reply: the ones in the middle... but i didn't think that was direct enough







.


----------



## pangolinman

I just got my STX and I love it already










EDIT: I just heard somebody's fingernail scrape across a string. Thats insane.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I just got my STX and I love it already









EDIT: I just heard somebody's fingernail scrape across a string. Thats insane.


Sounds intense.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I just got my STX and I love it already









EDIT: I just heard somebody's fingernail scrape across a string. Thats insane.


What song?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I just got my STX and I love it already









EDIT: I just heard somebody's fingernail scrape across a string. Thats insane.


----------



## Thedark1337

JVC HA RX300
JVC HA FX1X 
V Moda Bass Freq


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nocturin*


What song?


"Whats now is now" by Cake.

Im not noticing too much a difference in electronic music, other than better bass extension and clarity in low registers.

Classical is amazing.


----------



## Shredicus

Grats on the STX Pangolin. I know you made a thread about opamps somewhere, and I personally enjoy the LME48720HEs I got on ebay with DIP8 adapters. Give a very crisp sound as they are all metal opamps.


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I just got my STX and I love it already









EDIT: I just heard somebody's fingernail scrape across a string. Thats insane.


It is! When I plugged in my HD650 into the SSMH, through the LOD of my ipod, I was absolutely stunned. Hearing Jethro Tull's flute with incredible detail makes it all worth it so sooo much!

Allthough a month ago I managed to drop my SSMH, luckily not on the tubes and everything's fine allthough the pot is broken. I'm thinking of soldering a resistor in place for the moment but I want a new pot because with an LOD there is no way to change the volume on the ipod itself.

Allthough I could just go with a Millet minimax







But that'd run me 500euros across seas for the kit. God damn taxes!


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *llama16*


Allthough I could just go with a Millet minimax







But that'd run me 500euros across seas for the kit. God damn taxes!


It's well worth it


----------



## EpicPie

From doing pink noise burn in on my A700's, it's been a huge improvement from when I first got them. Lots of detail can be heard now, nothing sounds flat.


----------



## pangolinman

Just placed an order on some brainwavz B2s. Honestly, im completely terrified, never spent over $20 on an IEM before, much less $130. I hear the bass isnt bloated like with the other low end Brainwavz, and the speed is amazing.

Did i just make a horrible mistake, or are these good IEMs?

Brainwavz sounds stupid, but arent they rebranded fischers, with a tonal readjustment?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Just placed an order on some brainwavz B2s. Honestly, im completely terrified, never spent over $20 on an IEM before, much less $130. I hear the bass isnt bloated like with the other low end Brainwavz, and the speed is amazing.

Did i just make a horrible mistake, or are these good IEMs?

Brainwavz sounds stupid, but arent they rebranded fischers, with a tonal readjustment?


Take a look at this great review thread on HeadFi, search the page for *2C23* for the section about the Brainwavs M3's.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Take a look at this great review thread on HeadFi, search the page for *2C23* for the section about the Brainwavs M3's.


I hear the B2s are M3s aren't similar at all. I thought the M3s were bassier, while the B2s traded bass for clarity and speed, and housed dual drivers instead of one.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I hear the B2s are M3s aren't similar at all. I thought the M3s were bassier, while the B2s traded bass for clarity and speed, and housed dual drivers instead of one.


Sorry, I don't know how I read B2 as M3. Unfortunately the B2's aren't reviewed by Joker







Ignore my post


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


Sorry, I don't know how I read B2 as M3. Unfortunately the B2's aren't reviewed by Joker







Ignore my post










Have you heard anything about the B2s? They were $30 off on amazon (sale) so my sleep deprived brain decided it was a good idea to get them.


----------



## EpicPie

Selling my Altoids headphone amplifier for any of you that may be interested. :3








http://www.overclock.net/audio/10901...amplifier.html


----------



## TUDJ

No I haven't, all I can do is point you in this direction:http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/...cussion-thread


----------



## pangolinman

Oooooo, that means I can do an OCN exclusive review


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Count me in! I have the Sennheiser HD 428 headphones. For any that might be wondering I temporarily recabled the headphones with some cat5 cable and a neutrik 3.5mm plug. Soon I'm going to get some silver plated 24 AWG copper wire and use a teflon sleeve. I'm also planning on making the cable detachable.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14555779*
> Have you heard anything about the B2s? They were $30 off on amazon (sale) so my sleep deprived brain decided it was a good idea to get them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14555969*
> Oooooo, that means I can do an OCN exclusive review


Do it ! I vaguely remember getting the impression that the B2's were more mid oriented then I was looking for. I picked up M2's awhile back and can say I'm very happy I went with Brainwavz. Build quality is great. Sound wise, though the M2 might not deliver the "audiophile sound" some look for, they delivered just what I was looking for.







Give me a neutral sounding IEM and I'll EQ it to death.







I just wish I had a better mobile source now.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14557610*
> Do it ! I vaguely remember getting the impression that the B2's were more mid oriented then I was looking for. I picked up M2's awhile back and can say I'm very happy I went with Brainwavz. Build quality is great. Sound wise, though the M2 might not deliver the "audiophile sound" some look for, they delivered just what I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a neutral sounding IEM and I'll EQ it to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I had a better mobile source now.


These are actually supposed to be analytical IEMs, which is hard to believe with a name with Brainwavz. At least it might stop my friends from laughing at me carrying my M50s wherever I go









Hopefully the dual armature's dedicated tweeter will give me highs that don't sound like they're coming from a tin can. (Looking at you meeelectronic generic IEMs







)

What really convinced me i wanted these was the speed. I cant listen to metal or fast electronic with my AD700s, they just are far too slow. I don't mind the downplaying of bass registers, but if it makes an intense piece sound relaxed, thats unforgivable.


----------



## dteg

just upgraded from the Fatal1ty MkII to the HD555s


----------



## Izvire

Only got a pair of Sennheiser HD215's which go through a Sony stereo amp (TA-FE300R) to my Asus Xonar DG. Sure works for me though.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dteg*


just upgraded from the Fatal1ty MkII to the HD555s










Nice


----------



## pangolinman

_DETECTIVE TIME
_
Just found the Fischer DBA-02s, which are at the same price point, and look very similar to the Brainwavz B2. (Same cable, same housing, different color, different tip) I am thinking the B2 is essentially a DBA-02

















Thoughts?

Also, the DBA-02s scored a 9.2 in sound and 9.6 in value (at $160) on the head-fi multi iem review, so i am excited that i could pick these up at $130, on sale


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14565824*
> As brainwavz are mostly rebranded Fischers


They're not. Current Brainwavz are OEM'ed by ViSang in China.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14567069*
> They're not. Current Brainwavz are OEM'ed by ViSang in China.


*facepalm*
Reading about that right now. I swear, i found two places that said Brainwavz are fischers. Rereading the multi iem comparison... yeah, ViSang.

I'll go change my post so i seem less stupid.








On the other hand, those B2s do look mightlily alike to the Fischer DBA-02s, do they not?


----------



## Smallville

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14567091*
> *facepalm*
> Reading about that right now. I swear, i found two places that said Brainwavz are fischers. Rereading the multi iem comparison... yeah, ViSang.
> 
> I'll go change my post so i seem less stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, those B2s do look mightlily alike to the Fischer DBA-02s, do they not?


Yeah, they do look a lot like the DBA-02s and they supposedly sound a LOT alike too. The DBA-02s are suppose to have some sort of channel imbalance (maybe a bad batch) but a lot of people (or the posts that I've read on Head-Fi) seem to prefer the B2s over the DBA-02s

Anyways, I'm really enjoying my Westone UM3Xs. I upgraded from a pair of TF10s and the UM3Xs definitely sound a level above the TF10s! I might buy a pair of used TF10s and reshell them in the future though since I also really liked their sound


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dteg;14561895*
> just upgraded from the Fatal1ty MkII to the HD555s


Good choice lol


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14567126*
> Yeah, they do look a lot like the DBA-02s and they supposedly sound a LOT alike too. The DBA-02s are suppose to have some sort of channel imbalance (maybe a bad batch) but a lot of people (or the posts that I've read on Head-Fi) seem to prefer the B2s over the DBA-02s


My pair arrives tomorrow









Oh, if only they weren't called Brainwavz (with a Z no less







). I mean, it makes it sound cheap -_-

But really, i picked these up for $130 as opposed to $160, so i could care less what they're called, as long as they sound great, which i don't doubt they will. The more reviews i read of them (there really aren't many) the more excited I get. They seem to be everything I like in my sound reproduction, if not slightly lacking in bass. I think I'll put off my M50 review to do these instead, there are already enough M50 reviews floating around the web. And it'll give me more time to test out my STX <3

EDIT: Your westones make me jealous -_-


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14567144*
> 
> EDIT: Your westones make me jealous -_-


I have Ortofon eQ7's


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14567973*
> I have Ortofon eQ7's


I think he was aiming that at Smallville who has the Westone UM3X.

While on the EQ7 subject, which tips do you use?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;14568190*
> I think he was aiming that at Smallville who has the Westone UM3X.


Exactly, i just happen to be really unclear









On the other hand, my B2s just arrived. They kept on making little weird skipping noises so i decided to do a bit of a pink noise burn in to see if it smooths them out.

EDIT: They have definitely started to change. When i first put them on, i thought i had wasted my money. They have a phenomenally balanced sound, and the bass is tight down to LOW registers, just not close to overwhelming.

EDIT2: Something is wrong with these... will try burning in more.


----------



## FieryCoD

I recently got PX 100 II's, and am planning to get another pair in the future for home use since my HD 202's busted.

And that pair is the HD 25-II's. Any good?


----------



## magicmike

Just got my Ultrasone Hfi 580's!


----------



## gessay

I'm wondering if non-gaming headphones would be ok for gaming? Specifically I was looking at AKG 272hd or possibly the Q701? Right now I have the Steelseries 5Hv2. Will the AKGs work for pinpointing people's positions? do these audio headphones offer 360 surround? or is that dependent on your sound card?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gessay*


I'm wondering if non-gaming headphones would be ok for gaming? Specifically I was looking at AKG 272hd or possibly the Q701? Right now I have the Steelseries 5Hv2. Will the AKGs work for pinpointing people's positions? do these audio headphones offer 360 surround? or is that dependent on your sound card?


I think what you ask asking about is soundstage. The Q701s are open, so they should have better soundstage (what you want for positional audio) than the closed 272HDs. HOWEVER, a sound card will make a huge difference, as onboard audio is extremely stupid when it comes to position, sound quality, and basically everything else. The Q701s are also slightly higher impedance than most headphones (60+ ohms), so i wouldn't get them unless you were planning on getting a headphone amp with them as well, otherwise they'll be listenable, but wont have any impact or much volume.

Look into Creative's lineup of sound cards for positional audio, mainly gaming, but if you listen to music a bunch, i would take a Xonar DX over a creative card every day. The positional audio won't be as good, but the sound quality will be greatly improved for the price. If you can take another leap, the Creative Titanium HD strikes the perfect balance between positioning and quality, but it is around $140.


----------



## gessay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I think what you ask asking about is soundstage. The Q701s are open, so they should have better soundstage (what you want for positional audio) than the closed 272HDs. HOWEVER, a sound card will make a huge difference, as onboard audio is extremely stupid when it comes to position, sound quality, and basically everything else. The Q701s are also slightly higher impedance than most headphones (60+ ohms), so i wouldn't get them unless you were planning on getting a headphone amp with them as well, otherwise they'll be listenable, but wont have any impact or much volume.

Look into Creative's lineup of sound cards for positional audio, mainly gaming, but if you listen to music a bunch, i would take a Xonar DX over a creative card every day. The positional audio won't be as good, but the sound quality will be greatly improved for the price. If you can take another leap, the Creative Titanium HD strikes the perfect balance between positioning and quality, but it is around $140.


So basically any headphones are capable of producing sound in a certain position? I don't think i'm asking the right questions here. All I basically want is when a person is firing on the right the sound comes from say 2oclock and when someone is shooting from the back left it comes from 7oclock? I have a soundblaster x-fi gamer soundcard not the best but it should work. I would probably be getting the 272hd now that you mention the addition of an amp, unless there are better headphones for $135 bucks.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gessay*


So basically any headphones are capable of producing sound in a certain position? I don't think i'm asking the right questions here. All I basically want is when a person is firing on the right the sound comes from say 2oclock and when someone is shooting from the back left it comes from 7oclock? I have a soundblaster x-fi gamer soundcard not the best but it should work. I would probably be getting the 272hd now that you mention the addition of an amp, unless there are better headphones for $135 bucks.


If you don't mind having light bass, check out the ad700s.

Look in my sig for a review, and see if that's the kind of sound you want. They're some of the best gaming cans in the world, while being excellent for some genres of music, not so much for others.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gessay;14575338*
> So basically any headphones are capable of producing sound in a certain position?


Yes, your soundcard uses CMSS-3D to create surround sound with stereo headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;14568190*
> I think he was aiming that at Smallville who has the Westone UM3X.
> 
> While on the EQ7 subject, which tips do you use?


the default silicones. they are very good quality.


----------



## .:hybrid:.

I have HD555

Not particularly impressed with them, but probs because they are running from my onboard sound card


----------



## Marin

For those who use Comply tips, how long do they usually last you?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;14576905*
> For those who use Comply tips, how long do they usually last you?


Mine have lasted me a good 10 hours, but probably because i've only had them for 10 hours. All i know is i am never going back to silicone, these are so damn comfy.


----------



## clip+

They last a long time. But too expensive for just three tips.


----------



## Shane1244

Just got the Sony XB500's, they're not great.. but they sound very similar to the Dr. Dre's, except I only paid $32


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Bought my first pair of headphones about a week ago. The Razer Orcas(I like the color and design) Will definitely have to buy something better in the future though..these sound good to me, but still feel like somethings missing. lol


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!;14577331*
> Bought my first pair of headphones about a week ago. The Razer Orcas(I like the color and design) Will definitely have to buy something better in the future though..these sound good to me, but still feel like somethings missing. lol


Lol


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!;14577331*
> Bought my first pair of headphones about a week ago. The Razer Orcas(I like the color and design) Will definitely have to buy something better in the future though..these sound good to me, but still feel like somethings missing. lol


lol'ed.


----------



## zkyz

Ultrasone Pro 900 And Audio Technica ATH-AD700 over my way. Add me to the club









Love the Pro 900's running them with a titanium HD atm probably be getting a meier audio amp soon,.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14576892*
> the default silicones. they are very good quality.


I never even tried them, I went straight to comply as my old IEMs used the same model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin;14576905*
> For those who use Comply tips, how long do they usually last you?


About 3-4 weeks with ~10 hours per week of listening. I use them until I notice a change in the sound, at that point they are usually starting to fall apart slightly


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zkyz;14577416*
> Ultrasone Pro 900 And Audio Technica ATH-AD700 over my way. Add me to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Pro 900's running them with a titanium HD atm probably be getting a meier audio amp soon,.










Nice setup, sounds familiar.....









I'm going for a Matrix M-Stage though.


----------



## Marin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*


About 3-4 weeks with ~10 hours per week of listening. I use them until I notice a change in the sound, at that point they are usually starting to fall apart slightly










That's what I thought. I've had mine for over 4 months and they're being held together with superglue.









I gave in and ordered two new sets.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zkyz*


Ultrasone Pro 900 And Audio Technica ATH-AD700 over my way. Add me to the club









Love the Pro 900's running them with a titanium HD atm probably be getting a meier audio amp soon,.


Rather get the Fiio E9.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

What do you guys think of ATH m45's? I got them free with a used roland drum set i bought.


----------



## Peremptor

I got the ATH-AD700s, ATH-M50s and a pair of Grado SR60i with the donut pads. Do me fine for now.

Also have the Koss KSC75 and Apple IEMs for portable use (though I use the ATH-M50s for that as well).

Do I need to provide a pic?


----------



## Qubits

You guys think that there would be a pretty nice improvement upgrading from HD 280 Pros to HD 595/598s? Ordered a Xonar DX a few days ago so I'm looking to improve my audio setup a bit.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14611142*
> You guys think that there would be a pretty nice improvement upgrading from HD 280 Pros to HD 595/598s? Ordered a Xonar DX a few days ago so I'm looking to improve my audio setup a bit.


IMO the 595/598s are better in almost every way. They're much more comfortable, and have a much larger soundstage (obviously). I also find all music tends to sound better (lows are tighter, mids are more engaging, highs are smoother). The 280s have much more isolation going for them, so for DJ'ing or public listening they'd be more suited, but in terms of pure fidelity I'd say the 595s/598s are a definite improvement. Some may suggest you save money and go for the 555/558s assuming they're less money, and perform the foam-removing "mod" that supposedly makes them sound identical to their higher-priced brethren.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1;14601915*
> What do you guys think of ATH m45's? I got them free with a used roland drum set i bought.


Can't beat free ! You tell us. How do you like them ?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

They sound pretty nice but I don't have a good comparison. Just my buddies B&W 803's but that's a town over and higher end home speakers.


----------



## EpicPie

So I noticed on my ATH A700's that the sound was uneven, the left side of the headphones have a punchier bass than the right side. The right side has very weak bass.

Could I have possibly blown one of the drivers from doing pink-noise burn in? When I do the pink-noise burn in I leave the volume at 10 - 15 on my computer.


----------



## TUDJ

Does it happen with any source? I doubt it's a blown driver, the sound would be bad and not just have weak bass.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;14625107*
> Does it happen with any source? I doubt it's a blown driver, the sound would be bad and not just have weak bass.


Happens with every source I try. Ive tried my phone, midi controller, brother's laptop, brother's phone. Bass is still weak on the right side.

Ive switch the headphone around to listen to the left side driver to see if it was my ears or not. I can hear and feel the bass in the left side with right ear.

Edit: After further investigating why the right side of my headphones has weak bass, the headphone driver has some small dents which would be the probably cause of the lack in bass. I have no idea on how I could have dented them except they were dented from the factory they were made in. The headphone driver has a metal cage(best way I can describe it) covering it and it's glued on firmly. Have no idea how I could remove the few dents.


----------



## Nocturin

Warranty time!


----------



## EpicPie

Took apart the headphones and found a small hole behind behind the headphone driver it's self. Took a paper clip and popped the dented spots of the driver back into place. All good now.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


All good now.










Good to hear EpicPie


----------



## rogueblade

Hi Headphone club people. Will these be good? They claim to be the first true 7.1 headset?

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/r...raight-to-you/
http://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Hi Headphone club people. Will these be good? They claim to be the first true 7.1 headset?

http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/r...raight-to-you/
http://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en











_No._

Do not buy those. Please. You will make babies cry.

10 drivers works out to $18 per driver. Less if you count the enclosure and mic. That is extremely cheap, and sound quality will be AWFUL, if Razer continues their trend of making terrible headphones. Go for a set of 2 channel headphones. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14632875*
> Hi Headphone club people. Will these be good? They claim to be the first true 7.1 headset?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/razers-latest-tiamat-headset-delivers-7-1-sound-straight-to-you/
> http://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en


Nope, marketing and gimmicks. Stay away.


----------



## pangolinman

Hey all, just want to gauge interest.

Would you rather i do a review of the M50s or my new dual armature B2s first?

any interest in either?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14632875*
> Hi Headphone club people. Will these be good? They claim to be the first true 7.1 headset?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/razers-latest-tiamat-headset-delivers-7-1-sound-straight-to-you/
> http://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en


Whats that in your avatar?


----------



## clip+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14632875*
> Hi Headphone club people. Will these be good? They claim to be the first true 7.1 headset?
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/18/razers-latest-tiamat-headset-delivers-7-1-sound-straight-to-you/
> http://www.razerzone.com/tiamat/en


Damn that thing looks sweet.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clip+;14637426*
> Damn that thing looks sweet.


Not sure if srs...


----------



## crunkosaur

Ath m50


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14636795*
> Hey all, just want to gauge interest.
> 
> Would you rather i do a review of the M50s or my new dual armature B2s first?
> 
> any interest in either?


I vote for B2s first.


----------



## clip+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14646136*
> Not sure if srs...


I am. It looks quite nice.


----------



## boom50cal

JVC HA-RX900's, unmodded so far and I absolutely love them. Don't know if they count, but I have a pair of Klipsch Image S4's with about 400 hours on them since I bought them. Could say they are burned in already


----------



## JoshuaaT

Grado Sr60 with JMoney Lambskin headband and L Cups.


----------



## SilverFire

Count me in, I have a pair of HD515's coming in on Tuesday. Bought them for music & gaming with. Though I do plan on upgrading to a top tier set after I finish upgrading my computer.


----------



## 161029

Sorry to barge in guys. I have a quick question. I'm trying to decide between the AH-D2000 and the DT880 (600ohm edition). I'm planning on getting a receiver to go with these (probably 75W or more) which should provide enough power to drive the 600ohm DT880's. Anyways, which one would be a better deal? I'm going to use a lot of high speed GT's and was wondering if that would be enough to hear through semi-open headphones. Thanks.


----------



## RallyMaster

The Denon D2000 has poor isolation IMO for a closed back and the DT880 is a semi-open headphone. I almost never use open headphones of any kind when gaming. It's just silly to hear your video card fan or any fan of any sort over the game you're playing.


----------



## 161029

I looked at Head-Fi and HeadRoom and the AH-D2000's and the DT880's are both great headphones. What would you recommend? Under $400 please.


----------



## rogueblade

So what is like, the best 'gaming' headphones around right now. Just purely for an awesome gaming experience? 
I have and love my HD555's but they aren't really 'gaming headphones' are they.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


So what is like, the best 'gaming' headphones around right now. Just purely for an awesome gaming experience? 
I have and love my HD555's but they aren't really 'gaming headphones' are they.


It depends on your budget.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14662202*
> So what is like, the best 'gaming' headphones around right now. Just purely for an awesome gaming experience?
> I have and love my HD555's but they aren't really 'gaming headphones' are they.


I'd say they are. They have a relatively wide soundstage and relatively flat frequency response with some dip in the lower ends.


----------



## rogueblade

My budget would be <$250


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14665546*
> My budget would be <$250


Probably AD900s. They improve upon all of the little problems of the AD700s, for around $200.

If you want bass, while still retaining SOME soundstage, look at beyerdynamic DT880s. Theyre semi-open, so they have adequate soundstaging, but not fully, so you will still get meaty and rumbly explosions.

Are you looking for the best gaming headphones for enjoyment or competitiveness? The beyerdynamics would, without a doubt be more fun, but i would bet positioning would be better in the AD900s.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14665578*
> Probably AD900s. They improve upon all of the little problems of the AD700s, for around $200.
> 
> If you want bass, while still retaining SOME soundstage, look at beyerdynamic DT880s. Theyre semi-open, so they have adequate soundstaging, but not fully, so you will still get meaty and rumbly explosions.
> 
> Are you looking for the best gaming headphones for enjoyment or competitiveness? The beyerdynamics would, without a doubt be more fun, but i would bet positioning would be better in the AD900s.


One of these days, I'm going to buy me some Beyerdynamics and compare it against my Ultrasones. I'm thinking the Ultrasones will win.

<- approaching Ultrasone fanboy status. Needs to be stopped.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14667484*
> One of these days, I'm going to buy me some Beyerdynamics and compare it against my Ultrasones. I'm thinking the Ultrasones will win.
> 
> <- approaching Ultrasone fanboy status. Needs to be stopped.


Hehe, I know someone who just got a pair. I'll see if i can try them out sometime.

Why do you like them so much RallyMaster?

EDIT: I just rang him up, turns out he has the Ultrasone PRO 900s


----------



## Draygonn

Don't tempt me guys, the PRO 900s would make a nice compliment to my 880s. I'm waiting for the T50rp's to get back in stock. I'll see how much bass I can get out of modding them.


----------



## 161029

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00018MSNI]Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 650 Lightweight Open-Air Dynamic Audiophile Headphone: Electronics[/URL]

Mother of god, that's an enormous discount. Should I get this over the AH-D2000 and DT880 600ohm?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;14668977*
> Amazon.com: Sennheiser HD 650 Lightweight Open-Air Dynamic Audiophile Headphone: Electronics
> 
> Mother of god, that's an enormous discount. Should I get this over the AH-D2000 and DT880 600ohm?


Its not working.


----------



## 161029

Really? It works for me.

amazon.com/dp/B00018MSNI

Edit: try this one


----------



## RallyMaster

Wow, $366 for an HD650. If I didn't already have an HD600, I'd have jumped on that.


----------



## 161029

Electronics Expo has it for just a bit less.


----------



## Draygonn

IIRC 650's are found mid 300's in the wild.


----------



## BlahBlahBlah

Not to self plug but I am selling burned in 650s if anyone needs









Save some bucks and burn in time


----------



## kmouze

i have the sennheiser hd555's modded to 595's spec o-o


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


which should provide enough power to drive the 600ohm DT880's


I wouldn't bet on that. Although my AVR drives my HD600 alright (only 300 Ohm) my headphone amp does a much better job. Just be aware that an AVR probably won't be driving the DT880 to their full potential.


----------



## Crazy9000

Denon D2000's back at under $250. Now is the time to buy for anyone who's been considering them.

http://www.buy.com/prod/denon-ah-d2000-high-performance-stereo-headphone-stereo-denon-ah-d2000/q/loc/101/206928680.html


----------



## clip+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster;14669387*
> Wow, $366 for an HD650. If I didn't already have an HD600, I'd have jumped on that.


When I was thinking of buying them before, they are sold for 325-350 usd. It goes up and down I would think.


----------



## SilverFire

Okay, my 515's came in.....I love them already, and they're hooked up to a mediocre at best sound card on my backup computer.

Do the 515's need to be burned in as well, and if so, what's the most commonly recommended way?


----------



## rashbeep

bumping for someone to see that d2000 sale. good price for awesome headphones.


----------



## |mando|

So, now that I've had my A700s for about two months, I'm going through a phase where I'm kinda obsessing over the music I'm listening too (The Knife, Boards of Canada, Crystal Castles), haha. Music is so much immersive now.


----------



## bl4ke360

I got the HFI-780 with the iBasso d4 dac/amp.


----------



## EpicPie

Sleeved my AKG K81DJ headphones.

















Edit:
Sleeved the shorter cable that came with my Monoprice DJ headphone review sample.









Also, all my cans.


----------



## Nocturin

You gots some junk in that trunk sir!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;14719819*
> You gots some junk in that trunk sir!


How? lol


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


How? lol


All those curves!

*It's a southern term, I'm drooling over your 'junk'*


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;14720565*
> All those curves!
> 
> *It's a southern term, I'm drooling over your 'junk'*


Oh, you want my sexual organs. Nice.


----------



## pangolinman

Sorry this took me awhile, i've been busy, but now, finally, i got my B2 review up.
*
Here ya go*

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14723761*
> Oh, you want my sexual organs. Nice.


----------



## xcluded

My humble headphone


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcluded;14726745*
> My humble headphone


I hate you









I want those cans so badly


----------



## RallyMaster

Jeez, those must've cost you a fortune.


----------



## Draygonn

Wow, don't see too many of those around. Very nice.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;14727192*
> Wow, don't see too many of those around. Very nice.


If you're still interested, i finished up the BrainWavz B2 review.


----------



## llama16

Guys, not to intrude here but uuum.

I'd like to build another headphone amp. I've got a SSMH, a MINI^3 and some Cmoys.
I accidentaly broke the pot of my SSMH so I can't listen to some Tube goodness for a while. I thought of hardwiring a resistor, but I want it tidy so with the next part orders I'll order a pot. In order to do that I need to order parts for another amp (







, don't convince me otherwise! It's the only way okay!







)

I was wondering: Millet MINIMax, with a GrubDAC/BantamDAC or AlienDAC (which one) but that could cost me 400euros if not more, because of shipping and stuff.
Or I've read up on th O^2 on Head-fi, seems like a great amp, allthough I'm not looking for Solid State amplification, but the price is very attractive (100 euros for me probably).

Are there other options? I definately need a DAC though and can't seem to decide on which one (can't find any differences) and weither they'll go with every amp or not (because I've read about compatibility issues with the SSMH for example).

Your humble headphone haired fellow.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llama16;14740148*
> Guys, not to intrude here but uuum.
> 
> I'd like to build another headphone amp.


Zing!

http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/1101449-nwavguy-diyaudio-o2-objective-2-headphone.html

Ok, you don't really need to built it as such but more construct it.


----------



## EpicPie

I finished my MonoPrice DJ Headphone(Kicker HP541 rebrands) Review.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/569239/monoprice-hi-fi-dj-style-headphone-review#post_7715824


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14748066*
> I finished my MonoPrice DJ Headphone(Kicker HP541 rebrands) Review.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/569239/monoprice-hi-fi-dj-style-headphone-review#post_7715824


A little constructive criticism / Thoughts

Id love to see you go into more detail in the mids and highs. While these are obviously bass centric headphones, I would like to know more about the weaker areas as well, to have a more detailed overall picture.

The pictures were great, well taken, and gave a good presentation.

These sentences made me cry.
"EQ'ing these headphones can really help *improved the Mids and Highs greatly*. After EQ'ing these headphones the Mids are more articulate and *the Highs improved greatly.*"

They're kinda redundant.

The observations you made for DJing were very useful, and made a good point.

There you go, my unsolicited opinion.









Anyways, +Rep for the review, well done, i would just like a bit more detail in the actual musical characteristics and sound signature next time


----------



## Draygonn

Well, my Clip+ and Yuin Pk3's were just a tad short of where I wanted my portable setup to be. I ran the Yuin's through my E9 so I knew what they were capable of. I decided to splurge a whole $18 on an E5. We're not talking a huge difference here, but it did just enough to get the sound exactly where I wanted it. Bass is richer and the soundstage improved. These Pk3's can do wonders with vocals. $110 for the whole setup, I couldn't be happier. Portability took a hit, of course. It looks wacky but it fits in my pocket for exercising so it does the job. I also dropped $7.99 on a banana stand to hold my DT880's. And another $67 on Fostex T40RPs and will mod the heck out of em, pairing them with an O2 amp eventually. Supposedly the driver is top notch and they can sound hella good once modded. Should be a fun project.

View attachment 226534
View attachment 226535
View attachment 226536
View attachment 226537
View attachment 226538


----------



## jagz

I feel like I bought a brand new headset now that I bought a Xonar_DG for my TrittonAX720's.

Music, you finally sound good !

you too, games!

hifive


----------



## chinesekiwi

eh, the AX720's don't have analog inputs AFAIK thus a soundcard won't affect it....


----------



## Shinmerz

Yo lemme in ! OK maybe not lol cos I've only got AKG K340's on me no high end stuff but hey they're great














would be much appreciated if I am signed on


----------



## decimator

I have a set of Samson RH600's and a set of Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10 Noise-Isolating IEM's.


----------



## Anton338

I just got a pair of JVC HA-RX900!

Extremely satisfied with my decision to get them.

Also have a pair of Skullcandy Titan Earbuds that I won't be using anymore thanks the the JVCs!!!


----------



## Draygonn

I finished modding my T40RPs using info from this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow
The modding transforms these $67 orthodynamics into a viable mid-fi.
edit: these are past mid-fi and intruding into flagship territory.

View attachment 227181
View attachment 227182
View attachment 227183
View attachment 227185
View attachment 227186


POST 2000


----------



## Grief

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jagz;14756157*
> I feel like I bought a brand new headset now that I bought a Xonar_DG for my TrittonAX720's.
> 
> Music, you finally sound good !
> 
> you too, games!
> 
> hifive


not sure if serious...


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I have a quick question,

I just purchased a XONAR DG and I was wondering if I have to plug the HD AUDIO plug into to the sound card for the front panel headphone/mic jack to take effect of the sound card or could I just leave the HD AUDIO plug plugged into my motherboard.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14804252*
> Hey guys I have a quick question,
> 
> I just purchased a XONAR DG and I was wondering if I have to plug the HD AUDIO plug into to the sound card for the front panel headphone/mic jack to take effect of the sound card or could I just leave the HD AUDIO plug plugged into my motherboard.


Good question. You will need the front audio connector plugged directly into the sound card. You will also want to go into the bios and under the component options un-check the HD audio if applicable. Good luck.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;14804252*
> Hey guys I have a quick question,
> 
> I just purchased a XONAR DG and I was wondering if I have to plug the HD AUDIO plug into to the sound card for the front panel headphone/mic jack to take effect of the sound card or could I just leave the HD AUDIO plug plugged into my motherboard.


Man I'm in the same boat I think.
I have a Xonar DX 7.1 sound card, and always have to plug my headphones into the actual soundcard at the back of the PC and swap it out every time I want to switch to my speakers.

I really wish I could just use the green headphone jack at the front of the PC while still getting the functionality of the Xonar DX


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14807237*
> Man I'm in the same boat I think.
> I have a Xonar DX 7.1 sound card, and always have to plug my headphones into the actual soundcard at the back of the PC and swap it out every time I want to switch to my speakers.
> 
> I really wish I could just use the green headphone jack at the front of the PC while still getting the functionality of the Xonar DX


Get an extension cable and a Y-splitter .


----------



## snoogins

Just picked up some ATH-700s, so count me in!


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14807237*
> Man I'm in the same boat I think.
> I have a Xonar DX 7.1 sound card, and always have to plug my headphones into the actual soundcard at the back of the PC and swap it out every time I want to switch to my speakers.
> 
> I really wish I could just use the green headphone jack at the front of the PC while still getting the functionality of the Xonar DX


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;14807248*
> Get an extension cable and a Y-splitter .


Please elaborate!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins;14807254*
> Just picked up some ATH-700s, so count me in!


A700's (closed back) or AD700's (open back)?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14807318*
> Please elaborate!


Plug extension cable to sound card and then to the Y-splitter. The extension cable is for convenience so that you can easily plug/unplug your headphone. Actually you don't need a Y-splitter at all if you're going to be switching between speaker/headphone.


----------



## Remonster

Sennheiser HD280 Pro - They live up to their reputation, I've had mine since I was a freshman in highschool (~7 years ago) and never really took care of them, they still work like new.

Audio-Technica ATH-M50s - I haven't touched the HD280s since I got the M50s, they are probably my favorite closed headphone considering their extremely reasonable price.

Sennheiser HD650 - This thing is a behemoth of sound quality, I listen to a lot of high end speakers because I love audio but there is almost nothing that can match the detail and neutrality (except for moderately rolled off highs, which I like). If you're looking for headphones and have money to burn, these are my favorite by a large margin.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remonster;14824958*
> Sennheiser HD280 Pro - They live up to their reputation, I've had mine since I was a freshman in highschool (~7 years ago) and never really took care of them, they still work like new.
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-M50s - I haven't touched the HD280s since I got the M50s, they are probably my favorite closed headphone considering their extremely reasonable price.
> 
> Sennheiser HD650 - This thing is a behemoth of sound quality, I listen to a lot of high end speakers because I love audio but there is almost nothing that can match the detail and neutrality (except for moderately rolled off highs, which I like). If you're looking for headphones and have money to burn, these are my favorite by a large margin.


You lucky guy, i want a pair of 650s.

Im thinking about making a FT thread with my M50s, AD700s, B2s, and a Xonar DX for a pair of 650s.


----------



## Qubits

So. I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I currently use a pair of Senns 280s plugged into the back of my Xonar DX and they sound even better than they did prior to my purchasing and installing a sound card instead of using onboard audio. What a difference! I've messed with every setting that the Xonar software comes with and the bass response is simply staggering. Amazing what a good sound card can do.

However, while these sound fantastic right now, I am wondering if there would be much of a difference in sound quality if I upgraded to 598s. I know that there has to be some individuals here who owned or own both of these headphones so I'd be very much interested in your input specifically. Is there much of a difference between 280s and 598s? Should I just save up for http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Lightweight-Audiophile/dp/B00018MSNI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1315307123&sr=1-1]HD 650s[/URL] and an 



?

I'm in the position to buy a used set of 598s for $100 so any and all input is very welcome. Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

The Senn HD598's are a very nice pair of cans aesthetically, I really don't know much about them to give you accurate feedback.

What genre's of music do you listen to the most?

I can make you some good suggestions based off your music choices.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14839522*
> The Senn HD598's are a very nice pair of cans aesthetically, I really don't know much about them to give you accurate feedback.
> 
> What genre's of music do you listen to the most?
> 
> I can make you some good suggestions based off your music choices.


I listen to a lot of electronic oriented music. Here is my last.fm if that helps you. IDM, EBM, trance, trip-hop, shoegaze, etc.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14839543*
> I listen to a lot of electronic oriented music. Here is my last.fm if that helps you. IDM, EBM, trance, trip-hop, shoegaze, etc.


Here are a few suggestions of cans that are great for electronic music:

MonoPrice Hi-Fi DJ headphones(Kicker HP541 rebrands), Ultrasone DJ1, AKG k81, AKG k181, Pioneer HDJ1000.

The MonoPrice cans are only $22 dollhairs and very comparable to ATH M50's in terms of sound.

Here's two reviews on the MP cans.

My review:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/569239/monoprice-hi-fi-dj-style-headphone-review#post_7715824

MalVeauX:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/monoprice-mhp-839/reviews/5568


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14839698*
> Here are a few suggestions of cans that are great for electronic music:
> 
> MonoPrice Hi-Fi DJ headphones(Kicker HP541 rebrands), Ultrasone DJ1, AKG k81, AKG k181, Pioneer HDJ1000.
> 
> The MonoPrice cans are only $22 dollhairs and very comparable to ATH M50's in terms of sound.
> 
> Here's two reviews on the MP cans.
> 
> My review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/569239/monoprice-hi-fi-dj-style-headphone-review#post_7715824
> 
> MalVeauX:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/monoprice-mhp-839/reviews/5568


All those cans look like "sidegrades" (as opposed to upgrades) honestly and I question you linking the MP cans. I'm having a hard time taking that seriously. Also, I am not sure what a doll hair is. I appreciate your comment though.

Further input is welcome on my original question. Thanks.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14840111*
> All those cans look like "sidegrades" (as opposed to upgrades) honestly and I question you linking the MP cans. I'm having a hard time taking that seriously. Also, I am not sure what a doll hair is. I appreciate your comment though.
> 
> Further input is welcome on my original question. Thanks.


I personally own the HD 280's, MP cans, and AKG k81's out of the headphones I suggested you.

I prefer my MP cans over all my other cans when it comes to listening to electronic music. You may be a tad disappointed if you did get the MP cans as their treble doesn't compare to the 280's but they're far bassier and are a very balanced headphone overall.

The Ultrasone's would be a fair step-up compared to your HD 280's, I don't think they would be a side-grade at all. They're actually on my list of headphones I plan on buying next.

As for the Pioneer HDJ1000's I mentioned, ive used them many times at raves ive played. They have a very deep punchy bass which is great for dubstep or any bass heavy genre.
________________________
dollhair is just slang for dollar.


----------



## superhead91

I may actually pick up the monoprice headphones. How would you say they compare to RX900s? (if you can make that comparison)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14845658*
> I may actually pick up the monoprice headphones. How would you say they compare to RX900s? (if you can make that comparison)


I haven't used them before. lol

But for $22 dollars + shipping, you're pretty much getting $150 worth of sound.


----------



## superhead91

Can't beat that... I think I'll buy them just to try them out.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14846852*
> Can't beat that... I think I'll buy them just to try them out.


You'll defo enjoy them.


----------



## Muldoon

My MDR-V6s


----------



## tombom

Bought a pair of ATH-M50's the other day. Waiting for them to come.


----------



## djriful

HDJ-2000 ($350 USD) baby!


----------



## EpicPie

American Audio makes Pioneer HDJ rebrands for way cheaper. lol


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Shredicus

Lol, very nice Dray.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14839509*
> So. I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I currently use a pair of Senns 280s plugged into the back of my Xonar DX and they sound even better than they did prior to my purchasing and installing a sound card instead of using onboard audio. What a difference! I've messed with every setting that the Xonar software comes with and the bass response is simply staggering. Amazing what a good sound card can do.
> 
> However, while these sound fantastic right now, I am wondering if there would be much of a difference in sound quality if I upgraded to 598s. I know that there has to be some individuals here who owned or own both of these headphones so I'd be very much interested in your input specifically. Is there much of a difference between 280s and 598s? Should I just save up for HD 650s and an E9 desktop headphone amplifier?
> 
> I'm in the position to buy a used set of 598s for $100 so any and all input is very welcome. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14839543*
> I listen to a lot of electronic oriented music. Here is my last.fm if that helps you. IDM, EBM, trance, trip-hop, shoegaze, etc.


Any more opinions on this, guys? Thanks







.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14865067*
> Any more opinions on this, guys? Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


555/558/595/598 (all sound very similar) have a much different sound signature compared to HD280s. The bass is less exaggerated, but the soundstage is much wider and the mids really shine. The 600/650s are much higher end than both, but will provide the best overall response. If you can afford them, they're great phones.

Do you need to stay Senns? While I love my 595s, there are better options for your musical tastes that are closer to the 280s. The AudioTechnica M50s are very highly recommended here and at Head-Fi, and have rumbling, pronounced bass.


----------



## Qubits

No, I don't have to stick with Senns but I've had a pretty decent amount of headphones from them and have never had a problem with them and have always been pleased with what I got. I'll look into the M50s now.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Narzon, I think you mean Audio Technica M50's. Not M-Audio. haha

I'm being sent some Sol Republic headphone review samples. Will be interesting to see how these play out as they're another Beats competitor as the company was founded by the CEO and Co-Founder of Monster Cable, Kevin Lee.


----------



## superhead91

So, my monoprice dj headphones are on the way.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14865663*
> So, my monoprice dj headphones are on the way.


Awesome! Share your opinions about them when you get them. I'm interested in what other people have to say about their pair.


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14865338*
> @ Narzon, I think you mean Audio Technica M50's. Not M-Audio. haha
> 
> I'm being sent some Sol Republic headphone review samples. Will be interesting to see how these play out as they're another Beats competitor as the company was founded by the CEO and Co-Founder of Monster Cable, Kevin Lee.


Haha my bad, not sure what I was thinking. Thanks.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon;14865971*
> Haha my bad, not sure what I was thinking. Thanks.


No problem, accidents happen.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14865702*
> Awesome! Share your opinions about them when you get them. I'm interested in what other people have to say about their pair.


Will do, although all I have to compare them to are my RX900s


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14866579*
> Will do, although all I have to compare them to are my RX900s


Better than nothing right?


----------



## eizen

Just got some sweet Ultrasone DJ1 Pro's yesterday ^_^

Time to hookup the old X-Fi Platinum instead of the onboard audio (ugh but that ribbon cable and 3.5 power adapter!).


----------



## Saoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom;14848264*
> Bought a pair of ATH-M50's the other day. Waiting for them to come.


You'll love 'em. Be sure to give them the burn-in they need and they'll blow my mind. If I had to nitpick, my only problem with them is no detachable cord. Sound is fantastic, and I can go back and forth between them and my Grado SR-80i set all day.


----------



## EpicPie

For anyone who is interested, I have my AKG K81's w/ Senn HD25 velour earpads and Senn HD280's for sale!








http://www.overclock.net/audio/1112745-akg-k81-dj-w-velour-earpads.html
http://www.overclock.net/audio/1112731-sennheiser-hd280-pro-65-shipped.html


----------



## Nocturin

What is this burn-in that I see mentioned every few pages?


----------



## eizen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;14878431*
> What is this burn-in that I see mentioned every few pages?


I hear it's like when you buy new shoes. After you wear them for a couple of days they start to feel more comfortable. In other words play stuff through your headphones before using them for several hours.
Funny thing is I just bought some heaphones and nowhere does it say that I need to do such "burn-in". Although the guy at the store advised me to burn them in.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;14878431*
> What is this burn-in that I see mentioned every few pages?


One of the many topics people love to argue about, whether audio equipment needs to be broken-in. Tyll Hertsen recently did his own test of burn-in:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/testing-audibility-break-effects
People are arguing about it in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/570794/tyll-testing-confirms-burn-in-is-clearly-audible


----------



## vikingsteve

What do you guys think about the AH-D2000s? Good all around headphones? Gaming, music, etc


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14882002*
> What do you guys think about the AH-D2000s? Good all around headphones? Gaming, music, etc


They are good headphones, but, need an amp to sound correct and I wouldn't say they are for everything.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;14882840*
> They are good headphones, but, need an amp to sound correct and I wouldn't say they are for everything.


Hm... I'm having trouble finding a good all around headphone. I know many are good for music, it's just that games/songs with explosions/bass are always different with different headsets.

I was thinking about the M50s from AudioTechnica... but apparently the AH-D2000s are better. I plan to use the ASUS Xonar Essence STX so I'll have the amp, I'd just like to know what you mean by they aren't for everything. I mainly would use them for music and gaming, not much else that I can think of besides that. I'd like a headphone with nice bass too, but it's hard to find the best of everything for a good price.

I also read about the AKG K-701s... they were supposed to be nice too.


----------



## wompwomp

Hey guys I have a problem.

Recently my JVC RX700 started to make a slight static noise when nothing is playing. I wanted to see where exactly it is coming from so I started to tweak some setting in the equalizer and when I raise the 4k it gets extremely loud.

what the heck is going on? is this normal? I've had them for about 1.5 months and this started about 3 days ago.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys. So, I just got my first paycheck from my new job, and I dont like having all that money in my account, so I need to spend some. On new headphones of course. I wanna get the Creative Titanium HD sound card and a pair of good cans with them, but I cant decide on which ones to get. I want headphones that are good for gaming but also can deliver good sound while listening to music, metal mostly, and Id like for them to be open. Ive been looking over the Most Commonly Recommended thread and the ones Ive been considering are the Audio Technica AD700's and Beyerdynamic DT770. But I just cant decide, with the AD700 being very bass light (Dont know if that will matter as much in games and metal) and the DT770 being closed back. Can you help me choose some cans, and not necessarily one of those two I mentioned. Price range around 150-200 Eur.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14887569*
> Hey guys. So, I just got my first paycheck from my new job, and I dont like having all that money in my account, so I need to spend some. On new headphones of course. I wanna get the Creative Titanium HD sound card and a pair of good cans with them, but I cant decide on which ones to get. I want headphones that are good for gaming but also can deliver good sound while listening to music, metal mostly, and Id like for them to be open. Ive been looking over the Most Commonly Recommended thread and the ones Ive been considering are the Audio Technica AD700's and Beyerdynamic DT770. But I just cant decide, with the AD700 being very bass light (Dont know if that will matter as much in games and metal) and the DT770 being closed back. Can you help me choose some cans, and not necessarily one of those two I mentioned. Price range around 150-200 Eur.


I wouldn't take ad700s for metal. They have a relaxed sound that doesn't fit it at all. You can read my review in my sig if you want to get an idea of what their general sound signature is.

If you want a good combo of games and metal look at the ultrasone hfi series, namely, the hfi780. They're low impedance, have a quite spacious soundstage for closed headphones, and have great bass response. They also are far more intense sounding than the ad700s which seems to be what you want.


----------



## Bastyn99

Thanks pangolinman, the HFi780 seems like a very solid choice !

Edit: What about the open back Ultrasone HFi 2400 ? How do those compare to the HFi 780 ?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99;14887772*
> Thanks pangolinman, the HFi780 seems like a very solid choice !
> 
> Edit: What about the open back Ultrasone HFi 2400 ? How do those compare to the HFi 780 ?


I don't know too much about the 2400s sadly.

A few things though, the 780 has lower impedance vs the 2400, meaning it will be able to get louder (35 ohms vs 75 ohms).

The 780s should have more head shaking bass, while the 2400s are more about detail retrieval (bass will be lower on open headphones a large amount of the time).

If you have money to burn, the 2400s would be a solid choice, but the 780s seem to be just what you want. At the price point of the 2400s, there are other competitors, namely, the DT990s, to contend with.The DT990s have very strong bass for an open headphone, which I would guess the ultrasones have as well (Ultrasone is known for bass response) I can't advise you between those two, as i don't know about the 2400s, sorry.


----------



## superhead91

So I just got my Monoprice DJ headphones, and I must say, for $30 shipped I'm extremely impressed... The only headphones I have to compare them to are my JVC HARX900s, but from initial comparison, the Monoprice headphones just sound clearer. The highs are clear, although they can be a tad harsh, but not annoyingly so. The bass is very punchy but not muddy. I guess my only dislikes about them is that they're a bit small, and just barely fit over my ears, and they get hot more quickly than my RX900s. Overall, the RX900s are more comfortable, but they're a much bigger set of cans. I do like that the Monoprice cans came with two cords, a short and long one. So far I've only used them for music, but when I get a chance to game in them, I'll let you know how they fare for gaming. I have a sneaking suspicion the RX900s might win out for gaming, but only because they're semi-open, and the Monoprice cans are closed.


----------



## Mr.FraG

I'm listening my favourite songs in my ATH-M50 with Fiio E7/E9 combo. ATH-M50 needs an amp! Is a diferent world with this cans, i really love the bass response with the cans amped and the mid presence increase.

Amp your ATH-M50!


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


One of the many topics people love to argue about, whether audio equipment needs to be broken-in. Tyll Hertsen recently did his own test of burn-in:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content...-break-effects
People are arguing about it in this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/570794/tyll...learly-audible


Interesting read. Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

@superhead91, the MonoPrice cans are terrible for gaming. The soundstage is very dense.


----------



## videoman5

Got some MB Quart QP 805's. Feels good man.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *videoman5*


Got some MB Quart QP 805's. Feels good man.


How are they? What are you driving them off of?


----------



## Big-Pete

add me i have Bowers and wilkins P5s. and some Grado PS1000, and some senheiser CX1000 whatever the cheap Â£120 ones for general mooching around.

prefer the B&Ws to the Grados :/

so yeah might aswell add meee please


----------



## videoman5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


How are they? What are you driving them off of?


Dunno, I just bought them ~16 minutes ago.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*


add me i have Bowers and wilkins P5s. and some Grado PS1000, and some senheiser CX1000 whatever the cheap Â£120 ones for general mooching around.

prefer the B&Ws to the Grados :/

so yeah might aswell add meee please


You dont like your Grados? I'll take them off your hands then, I'd even pay to have them shipped!









You are a lucky guy.

What sort of DAC/Amp are you running?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


@superhead91, the MonoPrice cans are terrible for gaming. The soundstage is very dense.


I figured they would be since they're closed, but I just wanted to compare them to my RX900s. They definitely win for music though.

Edit: Just like you said, I played BC2 for a little bit and the RX900s were far superior. The Monoprice cans had almost no soundstage. Looks like I'll be going with the monoprice cans for music and the RX900s for gaming.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

How did I not see this thread before? Headphones are somewhat of a hobby/addiction for me...

Headphones:
Altec Lansing MPH136
Audio Technica ATH-5
Audio Technica ATH-M40fs
Audio Technica ATH-M50s








Beyerdynamic DT990






















Grado SR60i
Koss DJ100
Koss KSC75
Koss Portapro
MEElectronics M9
MEElectronics M11+
MEElectronics R1
Sennheiser CX150
Sony MDR-V150 (lol)
Stanton Dynaphase Sixty

Amps:
Electric Avenues PA2V2
FiiO E5


----------



## vikingsteve

So yeah, for all around use, that is gaming and music (bass heavy on both, lots of rock and explosions), which of these would you experienced audiophiles choose? I want a pair of headphones that will last me a long time, preferably 4 to 5 years, and I'm wondering if the following qualify under my requirements...

Denon AH-D2000
AKG K701
Audio Technica ATH-M50

My spending range is basically up to $350. I would really appreciate your input, I'm having a hard time finding reliable information regarding these headphones. My sound card will have a headphone amp in it, so I'm aware that should help.

Again, all around use, that is, music and gaming. Lots of bass with the gaming, due to explosions, as well as the music due to rock.


----------



## Shredicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14894012*
> So yeah, for all around use, that is gaming and music (bass heavy on both, lots of rock and explosions), which of these would you experienced audiophiles choose? I want a pair of headphones that will last me a long time, preferably 4 to 5 years, and I'm wondering if the following qualify under my requirements...
> 
> Denon AH-D2000
> AKG K701
> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> 
> My spending range is basically up to $350. I would really appreciate your input, I'm having a hard time finding reliable information regarding these headphones. My sound card will have a headphone amp in it, so I'm aware that should help.
> 
> Again, all around use, that is, music and gaming. Lots of bass with the gaming, due to explosions, as well as the music due to rock.


Well I own M50s and D2ks so I can comment on those. M50s are a really nice pair of cans for the price if you are into bass. I really cannot recommend them for gaming though as they have a very narrow soundstage due to their closed design. The Denons are also closed but in my opinion offer a better balance between soundstage and bass. Overall I think the D2000 may be the sweet spot for your needs.

I've never owned or heard the AKG-k701 but was very interested in them at one point. From what I gathered they are very analytical headphones that require a decent amp to drive properly. They are light in the bass department but will offer you the highest level of clarity and detail among the 3. I've also heard that the headband can be rather uncomfortable.

So TLDR

Hardcore gaming: AKG-K701
Balance between music and gaming: Denon D2000
Bass for days, not so great for gaming: ATH-M50


----------



## 222Panther222

Sennheiser hd 418


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14894012*
> So yeah, for all around use, that is gaming and music (bass heavy on both, lots of rock and explosions), which of these would you experienced audiophiles choose? I want a pair of headphones that will last me a long time, preferably 4 to 5 years, and I'm wondering if the following qualify under my requirements...
> 
> Denon AH-D2000
> AKG K701
> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> 
> My spending range is basically up to $350. I would really appreciate your input, I'm having a hard time finding reliable information regarding these headphones. My sound card will have a headphone amp in it, so I'm aware that should help.
> 
> Again, all around use, that is, music and gaming. Lots of bass with the gaming, due to explosions, as well as the music due to rock.


None of them., I'd rather go beyerdynamic DT990 / 600 ohm. That said though, it has slightly recessed mids and the treble can be sharp sounding for some. Rock requires midrange. K701? sub-bass? forget about it.

Also for FPS gaming, lots of bass can be a bad thing since it can mask footsteps in the midrange. It's really whether you want gaming for the positional cues or for the experience.


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007;14893591*
> How did I not see this thread before? Headphones are somewhat of a hobby/addiction for me...
> 
> Headphones:
> Altec Lansing MPH136
> Audio Technica ATH-5
> Audio Technica ATH-M40fs
> Audio Technica ATH-M50s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT990
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grado SR60i
> Koss DJ100
> Koss KSC75
> Koss Portapro
> MEElectronics M9
> MEElectronics M11+
> MEElectronics R1
> Sennheiser CX150
> Sony MDR-V150 (lol)
> Stanton Dynaphase Sixty
> 
> Amps:
> Electric Avenues PA2V2
> FiiO E5


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14894846*
> None of them., I'd rather go beyerdynamic DT990 / 600 ohm. That said though, it has slightly recessed mids and the treble can be sharp sounding for some. Rock requires midrange. K701? sub-bass? forget about it.
> 
> Also for FPS gaming, lots of bass can be a bad thing since it can mask footsteps in the midrange. It's really whether you want gaming for the positional cues or for the experience.


The experience. I don't play many FPS, and I definitely don't play them online. I'm talking more like Company of Heroes, for the explosions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shredicus;14894125*
> Well I own M50s and D2ks so I can comment on those. M50s are a really nice pair of cans for the price if you are into bass. I really cannot recommend them for gaming though as they have a very narrow soundstage due to their closed design. The Denons are also closed but in my opinion offer a better balance between soundstage and bass. Overall I think the D2000 may be the sweet spot for your needs.
> 
> I've never owned or heard the AKG-k701 but was very interested in them at one point. From what I gathered they are very analytical headphones that require a decent amp to drive properly. They are light in the bass department but will offer you the highest level of clarity and detail among the 3. I've also heard that the headband can be rather uncomfortable.
> 
> So TLDR
> 
> Hardcore gaming: AKG-K701
> Balance between music and gaming: Denon D2000
> Bass for days, not so great for gaming: ATH-M50


Excellent, so the Denon is exactly what I was looking for after all. Thanks!


----------



## eizen

<3 Some trance on these.


----------



## skuzzzzy

hd 555's.


----------



## cyclist14

Um, Logitech G35's count...?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14896513*
> The experience. I don't play many FPS, and I definitely don't play them online. I'm talking more like Company of Heroes, for the explosions.
> 
> Excellent, so the Denon is exactly what I was looking for after all. Thanks!


the DT990 has better soundstage than the D2000 and has better bass but the D200 is more balanced sounding. DT990 has better build quality.


----------



## Qubits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14839509*
> So. I'm in a bit of a dilemma. I currently use a pair of Senns 280s plugged into the back of my Xonar DX and they sound even better than they did prior to my purchasing and installing a sound card instead of using onboard audio. What a difference! I've messed with every setting that the Xonar software comes with and the bass response is simply staggering. Amazing what a good sound card can do.
> 
> However, while these sound fantastic right now, I am wondering if there would be much of a difference in sound quality if I upgraded to 598s. I know that there has to be some individuals here who owned or own both of these headphones so I'd be very much interested in your input specifically. Is there much of a difference between 280s and 598s? Should I just save up for HD 650s and an E9 desktop headphone amplifier?
> 
> I'm in the position to buy a used set of 598s for $100 so any and all input is very welcome. Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14839543*
> I listen to a lot of electronic oriented music. Here is my last.fm if that helps you. IDM, EBM, trance, trip-hop, shoegaze, etc.


I think I've narrowed it down to two sets: either the M50s or the 595s. Now to decide







.

Edit: also, should I be investing in a headphone amp for either one of these cans? I was thinking the E9 desktop amplifier.


----------



## chinesekiwi

what's your budget?


----------



## EpicPie

Once I sell off my cans im picking up new DT 770 premium 600 ohms new for 200.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy;14897270*
> hd 555's.


Nice Modding !! Very nice, how about a little detail on what all went into them.


----------



## superhead91

What's a good price-per-performance soundcard for gaming and music? I'm on a college student budget so I can't spend a lot, but I'd like to get a decent one.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Asus Xonar DG, real nice considering how cheap it is.


----------



## omega17

Almost any discrete soundcard will sound nicer than the Crosshair IV Formulas "X-FI" chip







I thought I'd suffered brain damage when I tried it out the first week I got that board


----------



## superhead91

Hmm.. I like the price of the Xonar... Any other input before I decide to buy it?


----------



## Narzon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qubits;14897376*
> I think I've narrowed it down to two sets: either the M50s or the 595s. Now to decide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: also, should I be investing in a headphone amp for either one of these cans? I was thinking the E9 desktop amplifier.


For your tastes, I'd go with M50s. No amp needed.


----------



## superhead91

So, would the Xonar DS be worth the extra $20 more than the DG?


----------



## !Lester!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy;14897270*
> hd 555's.


Good job man!

How did you do that with the mic btw?


----------



## !Lester!

What u guys think, an ATH-A700 vs a HD 555/558 for gaming/movies/music?
I have a Club 3D Theatron Agrippa DTS sound card, should I replace this one also or is there no point?

Im upgrading from a steelseries siberia headset.

Thx,
Lester


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;14893395*
> You dont like your Grados? I'll take them off your hands then, I'd even pay to have them shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lucky guy.
> 
> What sort of DAC/Amp are you running?


amp wise i have a few running atm but basically just onkyo amps monster cables and bowers and wilkins speakers.

tell ya what sort me out 1600 and you can have the grados. there 4months old and have been run in properly, sound nice but i prefer my B&W p5s


----------



## skuzzzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14898738*
> Nice Modding !! Very nice, how about a little detail on what all went into them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!Lester!;14901074*
> Good job man!
> 
> How did you do that with the mic btw?


paid a headphone modder to do them. removed foam, added mic, did custom paint / text and braided cord.

http://picasaweb.google.com/105260319829322659756?gsessionid=JmqaHpWJ154fF_ULVb0oig
heres all his work,

heres some ad700's he did for my friend.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I want my AD700's modded now !!

Checked out the gallery, some pretty sweet work there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EpicPie

Wow, those AD700's look incredible with the mic mod.


----------



## skuzzzzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~;14906658*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my AD700's modded now !!
> 
> Checked out the gallery, some pretty sweet work there. Thanks for sharing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14906677*
> Wow, those AD700's look incredible with the mic mod.


tommybwoy15
his aol

[email protected]
his email

ways to contact him if you ever wanted work done.


----------



## EpicPie

I'll look into getting one of my cans painted now, haha.


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14897740*
> what's your budget?


~$350 or lower.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14906884*
> ~$350 or lower.


Music tastes?


----------



## ghabhaducha

Wow, I cannot believe I did not run into this thread before!!

My Headphones:
Sennheiser HD555 w/Grill Mod
Sennheiser HD280

Thanks!


----------



## marduk666

Sennheiser Pc 350 , Bayerdynamic DT990 600ohms , Bayerdynamic T1 ,sennheiser CX 680
(sharkoon for PS3)


----------



## !Lester!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skuzzzzy;14906304*
> paid a headphone modder to do them. removed foam, added mic, did custom paint / text and braided cord.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/105260319829322659756?gsessionid=JmqaHpWJ154fF_ULVb0oig
> heres all his work,
> 
> heres some ad700's he did for my friend.


Wow, very nice man!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!Lester!;14908131*
> Wow, very nice man!


You seem like you're under the impression he modded those headphones.

He said he *paid someone else* to mod his headphones, then he was showing other work the modder did for his friends headphones.


----------



## !Lester!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14908183*
> You seem like you're under the impression he modded those headphones.
> 
> He said he *paid someone else* to mod his headphones, then he was showing other work the modder did for his friends headphones.


I understand this, but the headphones remain very beautiful


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Music tastes?


70s/80s rock, spanning from classic rock to heavy metal to power ballads


----------



## Smallville

Kind of an odd question here, but what do you guys think of MEElectronics IEMs? Do you guys prefer their lower end(M6, M9) or their higher end IEMs (A151, CC51, etc)?

I have a pair of M6P at the moment and think they're very good for the price(~$20). I was just wondering how their other IEMs sound.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;14912457*
> 70s/80s rock, spanning from classic rock to heavy metal to power ballads


Checkout the Grado 325i.


----------



## superhead91

Any idea why my sound doesn't get nearly as loud now that I have my Xonar DG installed? I mean, it gets loud, but not as loud as when I was using onboard.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91;14927141*
> Any idea why my sound doesn't get nearly as loud now that I have my Xonar DG installed? I mean, it gets loud, but not as loud as when I was using onboard.


I have that problem with my Auzen when I plug my headphone directly into the soundcard. I have it connected to my receiver now so it doesn't really bother me since I can manually control volume with my receiver, haha.


----------



## superhead91

Yeah, my headphones are plugged straight into the sound card... Odd... Oh well


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14926334*
> Checkout the Grado 325i.


Meh, I don't like the design, it looks uncomfortable, and for $300 I don't want to have to deal with that.

The DT990/600 Ohm and Denon AH-D2000 still are my top two choices, but thank you for the advice. Any other headphones you'd recommend me checking out?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville;14924326*
> Kind of an odd question here, but what do you guys think of MEElectronics IEMs? Do you guys prefer their lower end(M6, M9) or their higher end IEMs (A151, CC51, etc)?
> 
> I have a pair of M6P at the moment and think they're very good for the price(~$20). I was just wondering how their other IEMs sound.


I used to have some m6s and even for their price, I didn't like them. They sounded hollow and lifeless at the high end, though bass was somewhat satisfying. I found they were pretty good for running, excersize, or anything that needed a good beat. But for acoustic music, I think there are better options

Sent by a Spike sneeze.


----------



## Smallville

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I used to have some m6s and even for their price, I didn't like them. They sounded hollow and lifeless at the high end, though bass was somewhat satisfying. I found they were pretty good for running, excersize, or anything that needed a good beat. But for acoustic music, I think there are better options

Sent by a Spike sneeze.


That's how I feel about the M6s. They're great for working out. My friend got a great deal on some CC51s so I am trying to find some info about them. Joker from Head-Fi rated them pretty well(7.5ish/10). I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it.


----------



## .Sup

He-300


----------



## EpicPie

Pulled the trigger on DJ1's. Anyone know where I can get velour pads that will fit on them?


----------



## !Lester!

I'm extremely dissapointed about my HD 598's, my old 50 euro steelseries siberia sit & hear better, is this supposed to be like this...?

And the 598 doesn't even have a volume control switch...


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!Lester!;14955011*
> I'm extremely dissapointed about my HD 598's, my old 50 euro steelseries siberia sit & hear better, is this supposed to be like this...?
> 
> And the 598 doesn't even have a volume control switch...


It's imposible :S Or you are total basshead...


----------



## !Lester!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.FraG;14955294*
> It's imposible :S Or you are total basshead...


Not a basshead at all


----------



## csm725

AD700s... in?


----------



## rogueblade

I've come to learn AD700s are simply a fad, fanboy, bandwagon headphones now.


----------



## csm725

For $90 they're the best sound I could find, calm down.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14955992*
> I've come to learn AD700s are simply a fad, fanboy, bandwagon headphones now.


The bandwagon is the AD700 haters.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!Lester!;14955329*
> Not a basshead at all


If its new it needs more hours to sound better. Imagine shoes. Very sturdy and uncomfortable at first but after a while of use they fit like a glove. Most of them anyway.


----------



## !Lester!

I've used them all day now, and still my siberia sounds better ://

*Update:*

I used them more now, and now my HD 598 is destroying the siberia.

<3 HD 598







)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *!Lester!;14956804*
> I've used them all day now, and still my siberia sounds better ://
> 
> *Update:*
> 
> I used them more now, and now my HD 598 is destroying the siberia.
> 
> <3 HD 598
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


audio scrub.


----------



## Qubits

Just went for a pair of M50 cans from Soundprofessionals.com. I guess that they are able to lower the prices of their selection of Audio Technica cans because that is the brand that they primarily sell so for them to order great quantities of 'phones from them, they get bulk discounts. Pretty cool and it works out for me as a customer.


----------



## !Lester!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14963177*
> audio scrub.


./care

Jk not.


----------



## jbobb

Just got my AD700's to pair up with my Titanium HD. My first good sound card and headphones I have ever had and do not regret the purchase at all. It is pretty amazing going from crap to this.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade;14955992*
> I've come to learn AD700s are simply a fad, fanboy, bandwagon headphones now.


too mainstream for you? They're fantastic for positional cue gaming. For other uses, there are better for the need. If you want to play hipster, I got my AD700s before they got popular in gaming circles like 3 1/2 years back. They're on my DIY headphone rack.


----------



## Inverse

Just snagged some Sennheiser HD595s for 85 bucks on Ebay. Never owned a pair of high quality headphones before. Hope these qualify. XD


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;14983518*
> Just snagged some Sennheiser HD595s for 85 bucks on Ebay. Never owned a pair of high quality headphones before. Hope these qualify. XD


New?

You can get a used pair of HD 555's for $50-60 and mod them into the 595.
_______
Can you guys help me win a pair of cans? If I win i'll give them away as a freebie here on OCN. ^_^

I gotta beat this other guy with 75 likes, lol.

Clicky here.



__ https://www.facebook.com/billionairesapparel/posts/242639525781702


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;14983564*
> New?
> 
> You can get a used pair of HD 555's for $50-60 and mod them into the 595.
> _______
> Can you guys help me win a pair of cans? If I win i'll give them away as a freebie here on OCN. ^_^
> 
> I gotta beat this other guy with 75 likes, lol.
> 
> Clicky here.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/billionairesapparel/posts/242639525781702


No not new, that'd be crazy. lol~ but I went to Head-Fi~ and all I could read is people saying the 555 to 595 mod is not the same as a 595 setup at all. People who own both have written than even the modded ones are not the same. Though the mod DOES improve the 555 somewhat, it isn't like a total transformation of the device. So I just went with the natural step up. :3


----------



## NFF

wow its been forever since i posted in here..

im finaly planing on getting a proper amp for my ultrasones and going to pick up a set of b2/e11 for ultra detail and travel.

the e9 seems like a solid amp for the money. it should produce plenty of voltage swing for my ultrasones


----------



## EpicPie

I may or may not have received this awesome little guy in the mail today. :3









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hifiman HM-101 USB soundcard


----------



## gotasavage2

Add me please-

Ultrasone Pro550


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFF;14996846*
> wow its been forever since i posted in here..
> 
> im finaly planing on getting a proper amp for my ultrasones and going to pick up a set of b2/e11 for ultra detail and travel.
> 
> the e9 seems like a solid amp for the money. it should produce plenty of voltage swing for my ultrasones


I'm sure you'll enjoy them for detail. Im dissapointed in the fact that i dont have a good portable media player yet. Ill save up for a conwon S9 someday...


----------



## EpicPie

Ultrasone Pro 550 = Ultrasone DJ1 Pro?


----------



## Narynan

Alright. Go ahead and add me. Please.


----------



## EpicPie

Nice Grado's.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narynan;14997178*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. Go ahead and add me. Please.


Assumed that Grado with the wood cups are SR60s(according to cable)? Anyway, nice Grados.

For those of you that say 555 after mod is a 595, it is not. Period.

This is coming from a guy who has handled 15 HD 595 and 20 HD 555.

The clamping force is different, which actually alter the sound signature. Yes, they do have the same driver, but with different enclosure/structure.


----------



## EpicPie

Sup guise, Just finished my review on the Hifiman HM-101 USB DAC. Check it.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/572575/review-hifiman-hm-101-usb-dac#post_7767489


----------



## Crazy9000

Looks perfect for a laptop soundcard. I wish that was around when I was looking around, it's a lot smaller then what I ended up with.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;14997985*
> Assumed that Grado with the wood cups are SR60s(according to cable)? Anyway, nice Grados.
> 
> For those of you that say 555 after mod is a 595, it is not. Period.
> 
> This is coming from a guy who has handled 15 HD 595 and 20 HD 555.
> 
> The clamping force is different, which actually alter the sound signature. Yes, they do have the same driver, but with different enclosure/structure.


This is what I figured, which is why I went up to the 595. Hopefully in good condition. I'll be keeping an eye out for future sales from you however, as my s.o. may want a pair after she listens to mine... (or ends up stealing mine and I have to get another. XD)

By the way, what is it that you do that gets your hands on so many headphones? If you don't mind me asking of course, if so don't worry about it. <3


----------



## .Sup

My impressions on HE-300:

I have these for about two weeks now and I can hardly believe how these have changed during this time. Always when I get new headphones I listen with them and leave other headphones dusting. The only ones that didn't impress me when I got them were HD800. I know sounds odd but that's how it was. Anyway when I heard the HE-300 I said to myself these probably aren't for me as I got used to brighter sound signatures but I wanted something different, something closer to HD600 and from the past experiences I knew headphones need time to start working as they should and for my ears to get accustomed to their sound signature.
I tried different amps, DACs and settled on the sightly brighter Opus dac. I am using a speaker amp's headphone outputs. I know, you must be asking what am I doing with a speaker amp if there are dedicated headphone amps (which I also own btw) which are designed to headphone's specifications and theoretically should sound better. Well this speaker amp (Azur 350A) gives me a much fuller and overall more pleasing sound than my dedicated solid state headphone amplifier. HE-300 sound really nice with it.
The headphones when I got them and also the first 30 hours sounded really muffled, like some cheap headphones which sounds like they completely forgot about treble. Coming from HD800 and HE-4 the lack of treble was even more apparent.
I kept saying to myself I need to give them more time, if nothing changes they could replace HD555 which I use for gaming and movies as they are both very comfortable.
Bass actually reminded me of HD555, while everything else reminded me of HD600.
Bass is still not as tight as the HE-4 bass but treble has really opened noticeably and they are now much more appealing than HD600 were to me.
Everything is well balanced only, as I said before, bass is not tight and extended as I would like it to be but at least there are enough quantities of it so I'm not that bothered.
I must point out that I have never tried these with the stick cable which is still wrapped and stored inside the box that everything came with. I am using the HE-6 cable (V1) which is much lighter. The finish quality of the headphones is a bit below HE-4 finish, most noticeably is the area around connectors on the cups. Velour pads are much softer and better made than the ones on HE-4, now the are at least the same thickness all around. The plastic ring that is keeping velour pads in place is skewed and consequently there is a gap between the pad and ear cup.
I don't notice any affection to the sound regarding this matter.
Most welcome change is the clamping force thanks to a less stiff headband. At first I thought these might fall off my head because I am doing so many stuff while listening with headphones but they are not loose and I was worrying for nothing. In fact after HD555 and then HD800 these are now my most comfortable headphones due to perfect clamping force, soft velour cushions and light weight.
The price is exactly the same as the one I paid for HD600. I do not own HD600 any more but those really were my reference headphones. I cannot forget its sound signature.
Comparing the two quickly I prefer HD600's tighter bass and even more intimate sound signature. HE-300 has more bass quantity, more open treble and fantastic mids. If I had to chose one over the other I would choose HE-300.
When I was ordering this headphone I only hoped it would be different enough from HE-4, which I enjoy very much, so I could have two different sound signatures for different mods; HE-4 for aggressiveness, HE-300 for relaxation but at the same time I wanted an enjoying headphone, not something I would keep just I could say I have more headphones than the next guy. And now I can happily say I got what I wanted. Two very different headphones with two different sound presentations and approaches to music and both very enjoyable.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

quick question...what are the best headphones (full size)for an MP3 player ?? (a walkman)


----------



## Maian

I just got a pair of JVC HA-RX900 headphones in today. My God, they are so much better than my 4-year old Sennheiser HD202s.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15008926*
> quick question...what are the best headphones (full size)for an MP3 player ?? (a walkman)


all depends on the budget....


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Image resizing is good practice.


----------



## Mr.FraG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren;15008926*
> quick question...what are the best headphones (full size)for an MP3 player ?? (a walkman)


HD 25-1 II IMO if you want for walking.


----------



## Jeffro422

Just ordered RX700's next day shipping from Amazon to replace my broken Fatal1ty headset. Can't wait to hear the improvement!


----------



## Dr216

Hey guys new to this thread, Just looking for a little advice regarding closed back headphones.

I currently have some ATH-AD700's which are great when its quiet but when its noisy in the house they leak way too much in, Was wondering what closed back headphones people would recommend around the Â£100-Â£150 mark.

I know that closed back tend to lead to much heavier bass which I'd like to avoid if possible would rather get a nice clean balanced sound if possible.

was looking at the Beyerdynamic DT77 pros wondered if anyone has any strong opinions on them etc

Thanks in advance


----------



## EpicPie

If you dont have a dedicated soundcard dont bother.

The DT770 Pro's are good cans though. Pretty much the same as the premiums just aesthetically different and have a slightly tighter bass.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


If you dont have a dedicated soundcard dont bother.

The DT770 Pro's are good cans though. Pretty much the same as the premiums just aesthetically different and have a slightly tighter bass.


I have a Xonar D2x I should probably have mentioned that in my post, I assume that's a decent enough card to make it worth having nice'ish headphones.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Dr216*   Hey guys new to this thread, Just looking for a little advice regarding closed back headphones.

I currently have some ATH-AD700's which are great when its quiet but when its noisy in the house they leak way too much in, Was wondering what closed back headphones people would recommend around the Â£100-Â£150 mark.

I know that closed back tend to lead to much heavier bass which I'd like to avoid if possible would rather get a nice clean balanced sound if possible.

was looking at the Beyerdynamic DT77 pros wondered if anyone has any strong opinions on them etc

Thanks in advance  
Sorry, these are great cans, but they have a 250 ohm impedance, making them unfeasible to drive off of a D2X. You'll need a dedicated headphone amp to drive these.

For a flatter, balanced response, studio monitor headphones are generally a good bet. Some call them bass heavy, but in my experience, they just dont die out on the low end.

If you are set on the DT770s, and they are great cans, they also have a 32 ohm version that you could drive much more easily    here. sadly, the DT770s (non pros) are fairly expensive. Im not sure of how they'll cost you in pounds.

I'd take a look at a pair of ATH-M50s, which in my experience are generally flat, but extend into the bass a good amount (These are suited to most genres of music. You can have the necessary bass for electronic and the like, but in classical, the bass is not emphasized over the other registers) or the Shure SR840s.


----------



## EpicPie

^ DT 770 Pro's are available in 80, 250, and 600Ω impedance's.

The Premiums are available in 32, 250, and 600Ω.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

What's up everyone.

Running a Xonar Essence STX with AKG K701s and Sennheiser HD600s for music. I use Alienware Ozma 7s (rebadged Ultrasone HFI-550s) for gaming and it sounds great.

K701s IMO do not synergize very well (to me at least) with the STX when run straight out of the headphone-out. I love using it when the lineout is connected to an external tube amp (such as a hifiman ef-2). that's my prefs though (i don't like that tonal dip around the midrange-highs that makes a violin for example, sound flatter than it actually does)


----------



## PrototypeT800

I was wondering how you guys feel about the denon dn-hp500's. I picked these up a while ago and was just wondering if I should pick up some different cans for gaming and home use.


----------



## airisom2

Hey guys. One question: Would the dt770 pro 80/250 be a viable upgrade over the ath-m50s? I'm thinking about getting a new pair of cans after I get myself a xonar st.


----------



## Inverse

Ooof~ these HD 595s just came in the mail. They are sooooo good~ what the hell. I thought I needed speakers for this kind of satisfaction. So damn good. I could wear these for hours too, they're stupid comfortable. >.<


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *airisom2;15044691*
> Hey guys. One question: Would the dt770 pro 80/250 be a viable upgrade over the ath-m50s? I'm thinking about getting a new pair of cans after I get myself a xonar st.


The mids and highs would be noticeably better than the M50's.


----------



## Bastyn99

Just ripped up the box and plugged in my new Ultrasone HFi 2400's. Anybody got tips on how to improve the sound quality as much as possible ? Im using Foobar2K with the WASAPI Plugin in Audio Creation Mode, listening to 320kbs MP3 and FLAC.


----------



## rogueblade

whats FLAC


----------



## Bastyn99

Didnt I use the word right ? Free Lossless Audio Codec. You know what I mean, but its not the point anyway. Any tweaks in the Creative SB Control Panel or something like that is what Im interested in.


----------



## vikingsteve

Anyone here own the Grado 325i? It was recommended to me, and I was wondering if anyone could comment on how comfortable they are? I really like the headphone can aesthetically, but they look so uncomfortable.


----------



## SFaznSpEEdSTeR

Finally picked up a pair of JVC HA-RX700s 2 weeks ago because my HS-900s finally broke. I only did the foam mod because I don't think the dampening mod would do much but they should quite better then my old ones already.

Are the 900's really worth the extra $20? And does anyone know if the Elite Pro's external I/O box can fully drive the headphones or should I just plug them in directly to the card?


----------



## .Sup

my impressions on the HE-500.
http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifi...0/reviews/5682
Maybe a bit unconventional impressions but I am not talented or experienced reviewer.


----------



## EpicPie

Got my AD700 pad's today courtesy of Audio Technica. Put them on my A700's. Comfort level increased a ton, bass isn't as punchy, sound mellowed out a lot more.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vikingsteve;15052020*
> Anyone here own the Grado 325i? It was recommended to me, and I was wondering if anyone could comment on how comfortable they are? I really like the headphone can aesthetically, but they look so uncomfortable.


No, Grados aren't the most comfortable headphones around. What's your budget music tastes and how do you intend to use them?


----------



## NFF

just bought a pair of brainwavez B2's with the fiio e11 and a fiio e9 plus fiio L3 lod

now to wait for em


----------



## thomasfrank09

Just got my HD598's today. I think I've got a pretty good collection now; the 598 sits nicely in the middle of the AD700 and the ATH-M50. I think I like it best out of all three. What do you guys think?


----------



## vikingsteve

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


No, Grados aren't the most comfortable headphones around. What's your budget music tastes and how do you intend to use them?


$300, 70s/80s rock, and mainly for listening to music and some gaming on the side.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomasfrank09;15081499*
> What do you guys think?


Wow, nice collection.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Got my AD700 pad's today courtesy of Audio Technica. Put them on my A700's. Comfort level increased a ton, bass isn't as punchy, sound mellowed out a lot more.










If you still want the same bass quantity, flip the pads inside out and you will see a crapload of foam holes. Tape them up with electrical tape and you will get pretty much 80% of the bass quantity while still retaining the comfort.


----------



## FearSC549

I got around 30+ personal headphones..I think I should have a group picture eventually.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;15110162*
> If you still want the same bass quantity, flip the pads inside out and you will see a crapload of foam holes. Tape them up with electrical tape and you will get pretty much 80% of the bass quantity while still retaining the comfort.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MINE

On a budget for a sound card for gaming and headphone, I'm wondering is the asus xonar dg 5.1 + jvc rx900 combo good, can the headset utilize from the sound card?


----------



## NFF

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MINE*


On a budget for a sound card for gaming and headphone, I'm wondering is the asus xonar dg 5.1 + jvc rx900 combo good, can the headset utilize from the sound card?


you have to have increadibly crappy headphones to not benifit from a soundcard. the source is 70% of the equation. and i have no experience on the rx900's but aparently they are quite good and get even better with a simple tweak that i have heard of but cant say much about.


----------



## MINE

Okay thanks I'm just curious if its a good combo together with the rx900 and that dg 5.1 sound card. So its a good budget combo for listening to music and casual gaming? I wanted to spend under 100$ and they both come out with 86.21$ -10rebate from asus coming to 76.21$. Just wanted to ask a few more opinions before I order in a bit so I can qualify for the rebate.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

I ran a DG with the HA-RX700 for quite awile. Not the 900 but somewhat similar. Great bang for the buck combo.


----------



## Princess Garnet

It looks like I'm only the second person (according to the list, anyway) with Sennheiser eH 350s (a few others had eH 150s and eH 250s). I like them.


----------



## 161029

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Denon-AHD2000-High-Performance-Over-ear-Headphones/6231218/product.html

AH-D2000's are on sale at Overstock.


----------



## FearSC549

Uhhh this is around 80% of my headphone collection(or 60% of my total headphones)?


----------



## Wishmaker

Some collect stamps others cans


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;15145707*
> Uhhh this is around 80% of my headphone collection(or 60% of my total headphones)?


----------



## Crazy9000

That is a pretty messy collection lol. You need a wall with a bunch of hooks or something.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quick question, do the AKG 701 sound better than the HD650?


----------



## omega17

You'd need a big ol' wall for that









I thought my 5 sets of cans / IEMs was getting excessive









Ooh, I don't think I'm in the club yet.

Put me down









Beyer DT880 [premium] 250ohm - I wear these sometimes when I'm not even listening to anything because they're so damn comfy


----------



## intelfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FearSC549*


Uhhh this is around 80% of my headphone collection(or 60% of my total headphones)?











Lol, they are like shoes. How do you determine which pair to wear? Do you have a rotation?


----------



## MintMouse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Quick question, do the AKG 701 sound better than the HD650?


Let's go with no.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


Let's go with no.


I am also in favour of the HD650, I own a pair. I also listened to the AKG 701 and I do not share the bias towards the AKG.


----------



## Frankzro

Are my Astro A40s and Sennheiser Pro 360s good enough to be on the list?

Both being powered by the Astro Mixamp


----------



## wupah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549;15145707*
> Uhhh this is around 80% of my headphone collection(or 60% of my total headphones)?


So you must have a different amp for each headphone right ?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Quick question, do the AKG 701 sound better than the HD650?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MintMouse*


Let's go with no.


No.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I am also in favour of the HD650, I own a pair. I also listened to the AKG 701 and I do not share the bias towards the AKG.



To the OP, it depends on the sound signature you prefer. Both are great headphones and both have a different sound signature. HD 650 is warm with lots of bass, but some considered the 'Sennheiser veil' to be unpleasant. The K/Q701 is considered more balanced(and it's bass light, way opposite of 650).


----------



## NFF

ok so i got my amps and b2's first impresions on the b2's after about 5 min is that they are really good and im curently listening to dubstep on them and they are handeling it quite well no real unplesant signitures or distortion. ill give more on them later

and this is out of the e9 iv yet to get the e11 charged.


----------



## videoman5

Anyone have any suggestions for a DIY headphone amp? I was looking into the SSMH, but I'd rather use something with a 12VDC power supply instead of a 48VDC one.

I posted this over at Head-Fi, but thought you might look at it too:









I substituted 6J6's for the 19J6's called for in the original SSMH design, and replaced the 48VDC PSU with a 12VDC PSU. From there, I adjusted the resistors accordingly to keep the gate-source voltage at 5v. This should result in an output of 120mW given 300Ohm headphones. Which is good news because my 300Ohm MB Quart 805 HS's can handle up to 100mW safely. So this headphone amp should pair very well with these headphones.


----------



## dotcom

Sennheiser -
HD 25 Originals (adidas)
HD 280 PRO
HD 600


----------



## RevZ

Does anyone have a suggestion for good but affordable wires I can get to completely replace the wires on my Koss KSC75 clip-ons? The original wires are double 2-core wires but they're really thin and flimsy (which I don't mind, but one side failed recently.) so I'd like to replace them with something that'll not short or break internally within a year and a half









Also: cheap places for ATH-A/AD500/A700 in the Netherlands, there are none.


----------



## rogueblade

Guys I have a Xonar DX 7.1 sound card and a pair of HD555's.
Is an amp worth getting for improving my audio experience in gaming and music?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rogueblade*


Guys I have a Xonar DX 7.1 sound card and a pair of HD555's.
Is an amp worth getting for improving my audio experience in gaming and music?


555's run fine without an amp.


----------



## NFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevZ;15165220*
> Does anyone have a suggestion for good but affordable wires I can get to completely replace the wires on my Koss KSC75 clip-ons? The original wires are double 2-core wires but they're really thin and flimsy (which I don't mind, but one side failed recently.) so I'd like to replace them with something that'll not short or break internally within a year and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: cheap places for ATH-A/AD500/A700 in the Netherlands, there are none.


i think your most "affordable" would be stripping out cat6 cable for your ksc 75's anything else will cost more than the cans.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevZ;15165220*
> Does anyone have a suggestion for good but affordable wires I can get to completely replace the wires on my Koss KSC75 clip-ons? The original wires are double 2-core wires but they're really thin and flimsy (which I don't mind, but one side failed recently.) so I'd like to replace them with something that'll not short or break internally within a year and a half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: cheap places for ATH-A/AD500/A700 in the Netherlands, there are none.


just find some silver-plated 22awg copper off of ebay and braid your own.


----------



## nolonger

I was thinking on buying Sennheiser HD555's. I want to use it on my laptop to listen to music and watch movies. Is it worth the extra U$30 or so compared to the HD215's I can get on the store here?

At the store the 555's seemed to sound better and be more comfortable, but the sound isolation for the 215's was better.


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Quick question, do the AKG 701 sound better than the HD650?


Completely different sound signature. The K701 is more light and represents genres such as rock pretty well. The guitar sounds spot on. Classical performance sound pretty well with them too (I just don't like how the violin's tone is represented). What I love about the K701 is how it represents vocals. It sounds like you're hearing exactly how it was recorded in the studio.

The HD650s have more of an impactful bass but you'll need to have an amp that can provide juice to cans that have 300 ohms of resistance. I read that a lot like to use this for songs that thump. I currently have an HD600 but heard a 650 in comparison.

Both are currently driven by headphones out from the Xonar but they really shine when I output to an external amp (I'm using a hifiman ef-2a with mullard tubes ) and they sound really damn good.

It really depends on what you listen to. They have their strengths and weaknesses depending on the genre, and it also boils down to what your musical tastes are (if you like bass or not).


----------



## soloz2

K701 and HD600 are actually pretty similar IMO. K701 are harder to drive, but when you have quality equipment upstream the sound signature is similar, It's been a while since I've compared though so I won't get too detailed. 
HD650 is a bit darker than the HD600 and k701. If you've listened to/compared HD600 and HD650 then you'll have idea on the difference between HD650 and k701.
HD600/650 win hands down due to comfort though.

BTW... I'm back now. was gone for a while this summer, but I'll be on the forums a bit more now.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


BTW... I'm back now. was gone for a while this summer, but I'll be on the forums a bit more now.












Nice to see you back


----------



## bob808

Can I join? HD650's and asus xonar essence stx-


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tUDJ*











Nice to see you back










Thanks! I've had a crazy year so far... took a promotion at work and switched to a different office... had a longer commute so I moved this summer. Have made less money for more work...







, wife got a job (which is great as she's just been subbing at the local schools for the past few years) then my OCN account got hacked and I was 'banned' for a while until it all got sorted out... lol


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


K701 and HD600 are actually pretty similar IMO. K701 are harder to drive, but when you have quality equipment upstream the sound signature is similar, It's been a while since I've compared though so I won't get too detailed. 
HD650 is a bit darker than the HD600 and k701. If you've listened to/compared HD600 and HD650 then you'll have idea on the difference between HD650 and k701.
HD600/650 win hands down due to comfort though.

BTW... I'm back now. was gone for a while this summer, but I'll be on the forums a bit more now.


The similarities is probably with the dynamic range, but the HD600s have a more bassier tone overall. In terms of clarity, I do agree they are similar, but the overall signature for sure aren't the same.

There is definitely no similarity with the mid-range to highs. There's tons of posts on this on Head-Fi regarding some dip with the mid-to-highs. It makes violins sound really weird ( sounds flat ). You can hear it even if you use tubes that make the sound warmer ( to try to compensate for the dip ).

I do agree that the HD600 wins for comfort. I wear them daily and for hours and it doesn't hurt at all. The K701s feel kind of weird, but they're also comfortable to wear for hours. It just doesn't have enough tension for my particular-shaped head lol.

edit: I'm doing a semi-relaxed comparison of the headphones right now (coming out of the Xonar Essence... no mood to output to external amp from lineout lol). I forgot to add earlier that the sound presentation is also very different. The K701 has a much wider presentation than the HD600s. The HD600 sound relatively narrow in terms of presentation, kind of like if you're in the front rows of a live concert. The K701 presents it as if you're a few rows back. This is why it could shine in representing certain orchestral songs.


----------



## soloz2

I know the differences you mentioned, but wouldn't say they are as drastic as you seem to think they are. It has been some time since I've done a critical listen of both cans... And last time I did, both had upgraded cables etc.


----------



## mahtareika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ;15174044*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see you back


Ditto


----------



## ALiShaikh

I have the DT770 Pro 80 Ω


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika;15186813*
> Ditto


Ditto the ditto. Nice to have you back.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Where do I sign up? I have Grado HF-2 #500 and JH Audio JH13 Pros.

























My JH13s have their second birthday coming up a little over a week from today. I use them almost exclusively with Amarra through my Macbook Air nowadays. Sometimes I use my Peachtree Nova but that's in my living room chilling with the Stradas and SB12-Plus..

My HF-2s see almost no use. I'll probably sell them sometime next year.


----------



## RevZ

Turns out my KSC75 didn't have bad wiring, the right driver has an internal circuit break so I'm going to get some new headphones.

Clip-ons: Koss KSC75 vs Audio Technica ATH-EQ300M. The former are open and smaller, the latter are closed and slightly bigger(?)..
Full-sized: what would be the best possible set of full, closed-back headphones for €50 max?

For all of these, I primarily listen to eurobeat which usually requires a punchy but precise bass, also some dubstep in remote occasions; the KSC75s don't sound too flat but it would need a little bit more bass to sound better for my primary use.

I rarely blast them at high volume anyway but I'd like nice clear headphones with good price value, of course


----------



## 0x62 0x70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15201806*
> Where do I sign up? I have Grado HF-2 #500 and JH Audio JH13 Pros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My JH13s have their second birthday coming up a little over a week from today. I use them almost exclusively with Amarra through my Macbook Air nowadays. Sometimes I use my Peachtree Nova but that's in my living room chilling with the Stradas and SB12-Plus.. My HF-2s see almost no use. I'll probably sell them sometime next year.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Got two nice pieces of equipment there buddy. Giving props [IMG alt="thumbsupsmiley.png"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumbsupsmiley.png


----------



## nolonger

Bought me some Sennheiser HD595's. Should be home in 2 weeks or so. I can't wait.


----------



## linkin93

Take a guess or check le sig


----------



## NFF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RevZ;15204614*
> Turns out my KSC75 didn't have bad wiring, the right driver has an internal circuit break so I'm going to get some new headphones.
> 
> Clip-ons: Koss KSC75 vs Audio Technica ATH-EQ300M. The former are open and smaller, the latter are closed and slightly bigger(?)..
> Full-sized: what would be the best possible set of full, closed-back headphones for €50 max?
> 
> For all of these, I primarily listen to eurobeat which usually requires a punchy but precise bass, also some dubstep in remote occasions; the KSC75s don't sound too flat but it would need a little bit more bass to sound better for my primary use.
> 
> I rarely blast them at high volume anyway but I'd like nice clear headphones with good price value, of course


you remember koss has a lifetime warenty right? so you could buy a new pair of cans along with getting a new pair of ksc75's


----------



## RevZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFF;15208858*
> you remember koss has a lifetime warenty right? so you could buy a new pair of cans along with getting a new pair of ksc75's


They do; until you decide to rewire them, thinking the wiring had been the issue.

I can solder really well if I may say so, but even so the shine of the new solder versus the original can easily be spotted.. I'll just solder the old wires back anyway, they're still unscathed. (actually, I waited to post this, I just did that!)

Also, where and how would I even apply for warranty exchange? I'm in a country where they're not even being sold at all (the Netherlands) and I don't have the packaging or anything that came with it, just the cans.


----------



## Inverse

There a difference between the gray and the gold HD595s? I bought some used HD595s for cheap and they work great~ but they were a more grayish tone than some of the gold ones I've seen online. Is there any real difference to them at all?


----------



## pjBSOD

I own a pair of Senn 280s that I use for DJing. It's a shame I can't wear them for general use because they're heavy and hurt my ears.


----------



## s1rrah

Lordy!

Check out this custom, "Steampunk" Millet Hybrid ... you have to check the thread for all the pics but ... man oh man ... this dude reminds me of Syrillian ... only in the headphone amp modding scene ... (rest in peace old friend) ...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/493469/steampunk-millett-hybrid

...










...

Really excellent work.

Rock.

.j


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15233311*
> There a difference between the gray and the gold HD595s? I bought some used HD595s for cheap and they work great~ but they were a more grayish tone than some of the gold ones I've seen online. Is there any real difference to them at all?


I think it's really just dependent on the light. I had an HD595 and it was definitely more champagne coloured than silver.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


Lordy!

Check out this custom, "Steampunk" Millet Hybrid ... you have to check the thread for all the pics but ... man oh man ... this dude reminds me of Syrillian ... only in the headphone amp modding scene ... (rest in peace old friend) ...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/493469/stea...millett-hybrid

...










...

Really excellent work.

Rock.

.j


Thats magnificent. I love the steampunk aesthetic.

Just sold my M50s today







I'll miss them, my first pair of good cans. OTOH: New Bic F12 sub comes on wednesday!


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

Ultrasonne PRO 900s w/blue dragon cable and furutech connections, and modded DT770 PRO 80ohm rewired w/canare quad cable and neutrik connections with modded cans oh yea I hardly use em but some Ultimate Ears triple fi little bit older ones. Soon getting a set of Denons


----------



## Ovlazek

I don't know why I have never been to this thread before.









My cans are in my sig.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15233325*
> I own a pair of Senn 280s that I use for DJing. It's a shame I can't wear them for general use because they're heavy and hurt my ears.


When I had my pair of HD280's I found them quite heavy as well.

I personally didn't care for the sound signature of the HD280's though. haha


----------



## manoy385

My cans.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manoy385;15327716*
> My cans.


Very nice, how do you like the shures?


----------



## manoy385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;15327727*
> Very nice, how do you like the shures?


I like it the best out of the 3. In terms of sound quality, SRH840 > HD25-1 II > AD700 for me at least. The HD25s are my portables and the AD700 is strictly for gaming.


----------



## nolonger

The feeling of listening to stuff you never even thought was there is insane. Loving my HD595's!


----------



## s1rrah

This is sort of old news but thought I'd post it, anyway.

My headstage Arrow (portable amp) review @ Head.fi:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/538016/review-the-headstage-arrow-he-portable-amplifier

...

(seriously bad ass portable)

Enjoy.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *s1rrah*


This is sort of old news but thought I'd post it, anyway.

My headstage Arrow (portable amp) review @ Head.fi:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/538016/revi...able-amplifier

...

(seriously bad ass portable)

Enjoy.


If portable amp reviews were potatoes, that review would be a very good potato.


----------



## ezikiel12

Add me to this club... ATH-AD700's


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15201806*
> Where do I sign up? I have Grado HF-2 #500 and JH Audio JH13 Pros.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My JH13s have their second birthday coming up a little over a week from today. I use them almost exclusively with Amarra through my Macbook Air nowadays. Sometimes I use my Peachtree Nova but that's in my living room chilling with the Stradas and SB12-Plus..
> 
> My HF-2s see almost no use. I'll probably sell them sometime next year.


Do those grados have the foam earcups like most? How is comfort? Im on the fence between some sr225s, dt990s, or HD60(5)0s. Not sure which to pick, but i've heard the grado comfort is sub-par


----------



## ped

I don't know what to get. Seems like there's a million choices. Would like to get something that's at least as good as Sennheiser's HD555 but can spend more. I should probably get a sound card but I'm not sure I like the idea of one in my computer so some kind of external one would maybe be ideal for me. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ped;15336246*
> I don't know what to get. Seems like there's a million choices. Would like to get something that's at least as good as Sennheiser's HD555 but can spend more. I should probably get a sound card but I'm not sure I like the idea of one in my computer so some kind of external one would maybe be ideal for me. Can someone point me in the right direction?


Music taste?
Budget?


----------



## ped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;15336297*
> Music taste?
> Budget?


Alright, I can probably go up to a Senn HD650 maybe if I go crazy, heh.
Anyway, so I like classical, rock, hip hop, punk :/ heh, a lot of stuff, and I game a bit too.
Let's say my budget is GBP400 (that's England money) so.. 632.368 USD according to XE, though of course things are never sold at that rate.. anyway, it's a starting point









EDIT:
I don't know if I want a built in sound card, and if it's external I would prefer for it to have optical input.
Maybe an AVR is what I'm looking for? Or a DAC?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Do those grados have the foam earcups like most? How is comfort? Im on the fence between some sr225s, dt990s, or HD60(5)0s. Not sure which to pick, but i've heard the grado comfort is sub-par


They are bad. I have medium-large ears and with the stock "bowls" that the HF-2 come with I can't stand them for more than a half hour. My roommate has small ears and can wear his SR-60s (or SR-80s, can't remember) with the "comfies" for hours.

I had the HD 650s two years ago and they were amazingly comfortable. They would disappear on my ears. Very non-fatiguing sound signature as well. The HD 650s would be a night-and-day difference with any Grado when it comes down to comfort.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied;15342374*
> They are bad. I have medium-large ears and with the stock "bowls" that the HF-2 come with I can't stand them for more than a half hour. My roommate has small ears and can wear his SR-60s (or SR-80s, can't remember) with the "comfies" for hours.
> 
> I had the HD 650s two years ago and they were amazingly comfortable. They would disappear on my ears. Very non-fatiguing sound signature as well. The HD 650s would be a night-and-day difference with any Grado when it comes down to comfort.


I appreciate the answer. +rep when I get home. Any experience with the beyers? I'm leaning towards them or the senns

Sent from the Scarlet Devil Mansion.


----------



## mrsmiles

just a couple minutes ago i had to resolder one of the strips in my headphones this is the second time now i will probably need to recable the akg k701, what cables should i be looking to buy? and where?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;15346295*
> I appreciate the answer. +rep when I get home. Any experience with the beyers? I'm leaning towards them or the senns
> 
> Sent from the Scarlet Devil Mansion.


Beyers are about as comfortable, but the sound signature is completely different (the DT-990s have an obvious V emphasis on bass and treble). I prefer the HD 650s. Make sure you get the newer HD 650s with the silver (IIRC) mesh.


----------



## Allectis

Add Me
Skullcandy Skullcrushers
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OYFOVM]Amazon.com: Skullcandy SCS-SCBP3.5 Skullcrushers Subwoofer Stereo Headphones (Black Pinstripe): Electronics[/URL]


----------



## llama16

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Allectis*


Add Me
Skullcandy Skullcrushers
Amazon.com: Skullcandy SCS-SCBP3.5 Skullcrushers Subwoofer Stereo Headphones (Black Pinstripe): Electronics


hahaha, srsly?!. Not to be a hater, but... you just got kicked out of this club for life







. Skullcandy isn't even a headphone brand, just a headware brand. It's about the looks, not about the quality.

I tested this myself with a dozen or so of this ugly looking pos, and they are right, they sound absolutely horrid, even with some 1000â‚¬ amp connected in between. The only one that sounded decent (I said decent), was some kind of their IEM but I don't remember the name.

For everyone his liking ofcourse







if you enjoy them then I don't have any right to say all this. Not wanting to sound offending, but I really want to give the following advice: either these are your first headphones, then you should really go listen to some others, you'll really like it. But ofcouse they don't look so punkrockrapshizzle... OR you just pay more attention to looks, which is fine by me as well.


----------



## nolonger

I wanna be added! My HD595's are here!


----------



## Novakanedj

Sennheiser HD 25-1 II here







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So many memories with these headphones being listed. What was your progression?

Mine:

Koss KSC-75 -> Altec Lansing iM716 -> Audio Technica ATH-ES7 -> Sennheiser HD 25-1 II -> Etymotic ER-4P -> Sennheiser IE 8 -> Apple Dual Driver IEM -> Sennheiser HD 650 -> Grado HF-2 -> JH Audio JH13 Pro -> JH Audio JH16 Pro (retired, preferred JH13s ultimately and kept those)

Sources/Amps:

Cowon X5L -> Go-Vibe v5 -> Meizu M6 MiniPlayer SP -> C&C Box v2 (yuck) -> iPod Video 5.5G -> BUNCH of phones (Nokias, original XPERIA, etc.) -> Travagan's Green -> Peachtree Audio Nova

You can see they got a lot more serious after the ADDIEM (lol), around the time I entered sophomore year. Not really sure what happened..


----------



## nolonger

Mine goes like:

jWIN JH-V800 -> Sennheiser HD595's

Long time in between my jWIN's connector breaking and me buying the Sennheiser's though.


----------



## soloz2

Just ordered a pair of Senn HD558. I was going to get HD598 as they were on sale, but OOS and the 558 were $50 less. Besides... like I really needed another pair of headphones.









I'm actually down several pairs now, but here's what I do have:
Senn HD580 (HD600 screens and SA Bold cable)
Grado SR325 (semi-vintage with SA woodies... yet to install SA Cardas series cable and leather headband I have here)
Senn HD555 (SA Cardas cable)
AKG K271 (SA value cable)
Klipsch image (can't remember right now) canalphones for portable use
and soon Senn HD558. Then I'll need to find a suitable plug for an upgrade cable!









and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## intelfan

I don't think anyone's getting added unless someone takes over the thread. On topic, I got meself a pair of HD201, HD555 and UE700.


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, sorry but I can't edit the first post anymore


----------



## RevZ

***!?

I bought myself some ATH-M3X, but I have two major issues with them:

- The headband is way too short and runs in an extremely wide radius. The cans don't even reach my ears properly, it's that short? How is that even possible, I only have a small-medium helmet size so my head size isn't the issue at all!

- There is NO bass and treble! It's chock full of midrange though but I've heard piezo speakers with more bass display than this! (figure of speech)
This can't be right, or do they need more oomph to drive them than straight from the sound card?

Please tell me I'm doing something wrong.. :X


----------



## soloz2

Not familiar with those headphones, but what is the rest of your setup? If you are not properly driving them many headphones will sound tinny and lack lows or bass controll.


----------



## EpicPie

Have you tried them with different sources?


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Have you tried them with different sources?


+1 always start troubleshooting with this, aye aye!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturin;15372922*
> +1 always start troubleshooting with this, aye aye!


I think you forgot to +1 me. lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Just got my M50 in today, upgrading from AD700. Normally I would take photos, but that involves taking the cans of my head, which I've no intention of doing at the moment.


----------



## EpicPie

The M50 hype needs to stop. lol


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15386179*
> The M50 hype needs to stop. lol


Was not even aware there was a hype


----------



## daydream99

Skullcandy hesh rastas here. They suck.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;15385883*
> Just got my M50 in today, upgrading from AD700. Normally I would take photos, but that involves taking the cans of my head, which I've no intention of doing at the moment.


Congrats, I'm glad you are enjoying them. They're rather fun to listen to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15386179*
> The M50 hype needs to stop. lol


The M50s are good headphones. You can do better for the price, and they are mildly uncomfortable, but there's nothing wrong with them, other than a narrow soundstage (which may be considered a plus in some cases).

Theres certainly a big hype around them, but that doesnt make them worse in any way.


----------



## Romin

Guys I ordered a Sharkoon SR X-tactic ! Does any one have this? how is the sound quality?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I've no experience with it myself, but seeing as how it's marketed as a "gaming headset", I'd say chances are the sound is horrid.


----------



## linkin93

My brother has a Sharkoon headset and it's crap.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Guys, i need advice. Too lazy to make a new thread..

i wanted to buy a headphone, my budget is Rp 1m (roughly $110)

main purpose : all around..

i buying from this store
http://www.enterkomputer.com/headset.php (yeah i know a weak list but...)


----------



## Deano12345

The Sennheiser HD515's are good, and they are just a little over your budget. They were the cans I had before my current ones. They are probably the best choice out of that list, there are some HD280's there as well but they are more expensive again (1.1m RP)


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345;15406602*
> The Sennheiser HD515's are good, and they are just a little over your budget. They were the cans I had before my current ones. They are probably the best choice out of that list, there are some HD280's there as well but they are more expensive again (1.1m RP)


there is no problem for slighty overbudget if the headphones really worthed it for the price.

how good the're compared to lower price headphones like Roccat Kave, Corsair CA-HS1A (lol), SteelSeries Siberia v2, Logitech G 35, or Tt Shock ONE! ? by far margin ?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic;15406857*
> there is no problem for slighty overbudget if the headphones really worthed it for the price.
> 
> how good the're compared to lower price headphones like Roccat Kave, Corsair CA-HS1A (lol), SteelSeries Siberia v2, Logitech G 35, or Tt Shock ONE! ? by far margin ?


They are all 'gaming headsets' and the 515's would easily be better than them


----------



## chinesekiwi

beyerdynamic, can you please make a headphone with the DT990 soundstage but DT880 sound signature in the same price range. I'll be a happy guy.


----------



## pangolinman

Hey all.

In the market to pick up headphones in the next few days. I'm a fan of a balanced sound signature, with good bass extension. Bass does not need to be overwhelming, but should be present down to rather low tones. Being a fan of almost every genre, I want it to sound just as good for both my Philip Glass rich cello and bass tones as my hardstyle. Preferably open, so as to vent heat, as my ears do get hot, and comfort is a very large part of this decision.

Budget is $235 max, on amazon only.

Considering:

the DT880 250ohms, for their balanced sound signature and comfort (weak sub bass is slightly offputting)

Used HD600s, for the reference sound and fairly good bass response from an open headphone. I keep on hearing about the Senn veil, can someone explain what this veil sounds like exactly?

AKG k701(2) are out of the question. I hear the bass is anemic.

Any suggestions? I'll be running it off of my STX, and will probably be building myself a bottlehead crack tube amp come the new year.


----------



## omega17

I highly recommend the DT880s, I wouldnt call the bass "weak", it is natural and gives a faithful reproduction , which in my eyes is a far greater quality than artificially enhanced bass. As for comfort, I often wear mine long after the music has stopped









The 250ohms are an excellent middle ground; accurate crisp sound from my home system, but able to be driven by portable players should the need arise as well.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


I highly recommend the DT880s, I wouldnt call the bass "weak", it is natural and gives a faithful reproduction , which in my eyes is a far greater quality than artificially enhanced bass. As for comfort, I often wear mine long after the music has stopped









The 250ohms are an excellent middle ground; accurate crisp sound from my home system, but able to be driven by portable players should the need arise as well.


Thanks for the input.

How do they handle bassy music? Do the drivers distort the sound or does the sound die down before that? I'm not a basshead, and dont want overbearing bass, but when i do want it, I want it to be tight and punchy.

Impact-wise, how are they? I know my AD700s have next to no impact, which I definitely miss from my M50s


----------



## MrSleepin

i got me some hd 595's and a asus xonar dg!

love it!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


The 250ohms are an excellent middle ground; accurate crisp sound from my home system, but able to be driven by portable players should the need arise as well.


I don't think they are fully driven by an mp3 player.


----------



## omega17

No they're not but you still get an acceptable listening experience if you crank the volume a touch









As far as I can tell, bass doesn't get distorted, if anything it is very analytical in that it reproduces it fairly, rather than overstating it. It isn't exactly punchy but it is crisp. The expansive sound stage lets you pick it out from everything else, so as it stands on it's own, rather than muddy-ing in with the mids, it doesn't _need _to be overpoweringly driven.

They suit my taste down to the ground.


----------



## s1rrah

Because I love her.

She is important.

Holly.

She work the weekend.

....

(sigh)

....





!


----------



## pangolinman

Any more impressions, maybe from an HD600 owner? I am really on the fence between the two; I don't know which one to pick


----------



## soloz2

You should really hear both. They are similar headphones, but I prefer HD600. Both headphones sound fantastic with a top notch source and a good tube amp that can supply a good deal of current. Pair them with a silver or hybrid cable if you can.


----------



## Draygonn

Went to a great meet today. Tested HD800/Eddie Current Balancing Act, HD600, Q701, LCD2/Lyr, SR-009/Blue Hawaii Special Edition, Crack/DT880-600ohm and a couple of T50RP mods(Paradox, Rastapants). Audeze brought their LCD3s with a RWA Isabellina and Cavalli Liquid Fire. I just missed testing them because I watched the end of the Miami/Tebow game and they were being packed up as I arrived. The LCD2 were very good with great bass, but too warm for my taste (Lyr runs hot). The Stax were _Smooth_ but I'll pass on a 10k setup.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/577060/irvine-orange-county-meet-impressions#post_7843288


----------



## backfire103

I just got a set of Triple Fi 10s. All I can say is why did it take me so long to get a set of good monitors.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Well, I prefer the DT880s. More detail, very accurate bass reproduction. Punchy, tight accurate bass is what you will get with the DT880s. The DT880 non-600ohm sharp-treble @ ~4 kHz can get to people however.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Well, I prefer the DT880s. More detail, very accurate bass reproduction. Punchy, tight accurate bass is what you will get with the DT880s. The DT880 non-600ohm sharp-treble @ ~4 kHz can get to people however.


I'm guessing my STX will fall flat on its face trying to power the 600 ohm version, correct? Or are they like the 250 ohm version, surprisingly easy to drive despite their rated specs?

Im leaning toward the beyers as of now


----------



## Draygonn

Are the Senn 598's forgiving of lesser quality tracks?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


You should really hear both. They are similar headphones, but I prefer HD600. Both headphones sound fantastic with a top notch source and a good tube amp that can supply a good deal of current. Pair them with a silver or hybrid cable if you can.










Do cables really make a difference?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


I'm guessing my STX will fall flat on its face trying to power the 600 ohm version, correct? Or are they like the 250 ohm version, surprisingly easy to drive despite their rated specs?

Im leaning toward the beyers as of now


At least with the samples tested, InnerFidelity measured the DT 880 250 ohms to need 0.299 V rms for 90 dB SPL, while the DT 880 600 ohms needed 0.514 V rms for 90 dB SPL.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headpho...heet-downloads

STX output max is about 7 V rms, which translates to 90 + 20*log10(7/0.299) = 117.4 dB SPL for the 250 ohms version and 90 + 20*log10(7/0.514) = 112.7 dB SPL for the 600 ohms version.

4-5 dB is not a huge huge difference. Use a player with a software volume control in dB like foobar2000 and see how much that is. Over 110 dB max should be plenty loud for most people, unless you listen to pretty quietly-mastered classical music. At these kinds of levels, a lot of headphones tend to run out of excursion and start distorting anyway. And that's not to mention your ears distorting too.

Amp performance doesn't somehow keel over and suck between 250 ohms and 600 ohms, so it's good to go.

Many people believe cables make a difference, but as far as connecting your headphones to some kind of headphone jack...nothing we know about science and engineering suggests that there will be a non-negligible (remotely audible) difference for transmitting audio frequency signals to the headphones. That is, unless you use some exotic "cables" that intentionally have an inductor in them or something like that. I've never heard of any controlled experiment that people could distinguish between reasonable headphone cables by sound (and not by sight). And there's plenty of tests done showing very miniscule measurable differences below audibility.

With long runs of speaker cables and typical speaker impedances, the impedance of the cable itself can sometimes legitimately be non-negligible compared to the speaker impedance (creating a problem) with enough length of wire and wire that's too thin. For headphones that's not an issue.


----------



## nolonger

I keep running into a problem where only one side of my headphones (HD595's) work when using an adapter. It was working fine for about a week then started giving me problems with only the right side working. Do you guys have any advice? Should I just have someone change the cable? Where can I get an adapter that's guaranteed not to give me problems?


----------



## HOTDOGS

So I decided to go with monitoring headphones for a few reasons. 

They offer higher quality at a lower price point
My gaming/editing space is semi noisey
I can analyse everything with much more detail
My headphones should be here soon. I may pick up a cheap pair of speakers as a novelty for when I have to show people their footage/project. That would be the only downside I have with headphones is that they are personal even when you don't need them to be.

I can't wait for them to arrive









Edit: Put me down for the Shure SRH-440. I may be ordering the 840 ear pads for comfort depending on how bad I think I need them.


----------



## pangolinman

Just ordered some DT880 250 ohms. 
At $65 less than the 600 ohms on amazon it was a no brainer. They get here in two days, can't wait.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


So I decided to go with monitoring headphones for a few reasons. 

They offer higher quality at a lower price point
My gaming/editing space is semi noisey
I can analyse everything with much more detail
My headphones should be here soon. I may pick up a cheap pair of speakers as a novelty for when I have to show people their footage/project. That would be the only downside I have with headphones is that they are personal even when you don't need them to be.

I can't wait for them to arrive










Which headphones?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Which headphones?


I edited my post but, put me down for the Shure SRH-440. I may be ordering the 840 ear pads for comfort depending on how bad I think I need them.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I picked up a Tianyun Zero DAC with OPA-627 opamps for $100. Planning to run it through onboard via optical. Just waiting for it to arrive now


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*


Put me down for the Shure SRH-440. I may be ordering the 840 ear pads for comfort depending on how bad I think I need them.


I have the 840 pads on my T40s and find them to be quite comfortable.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Just ordered some DT880 250 ohms. 
At $65 less than the 600 ohms on amazon it was a no brainer. They get here in two days, can't wait.


Congrats.







I love my DT880s, great texture and detailed bass. The treble is amazing though some find it overpowering w/o tubes. Its a great gaming and movie can too. As an added bonus Beyer is the king of comfort.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*


So I picked up a Tianyun Zero DAC with OPA-627 opamps for $100. Planning to run it through onboard via optical. Just waiting for it to arrive now










Looks like a nice deal. Should serve you well.


----------



## RevZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RevZ*


***!?

I bought myself some ATH-M3X, but I have two major issues with them:

- The headband is way too short and runs in an extremely wide radius. The cans don't even reach my ears properly, it's that short? How is that even possible, I only have a small-medium helmet size so my head size isn't the issue at all!

- There is NO bass and treble! It's chock full of midrange though but I've heard piezo speakers with more bass display than this! (figure of speech) 
This can't be right, or do they need more oomph to drive them than straight from the sound card?

Please tell me I'm doing something wrong.. :X



Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Have you tried them with different sources?


Why should I try with different sources?

I only have one source which is my PC, and every headphone set I've used on it works just fine except for this one. There's just a complete lack of bass as well as treble, it's 900% midrange and nothing else! I've tried passing it through my trusty old Kenwood amplifier but the sound doesn't change a single bit.

Even when turning up the bass and treble on the equalizer, there's none of either to be found! I really find this odd, because the way it sounds now isn't even sound, it's just crap that gets outperformed by 99 cent headphones with ease.

This isn't even the biggest problem, because dispite my head not being big at all I can't even FIT the damn thing! I really don't know how this is even possible. BAH


----------



## RevZ

Sorry for the double post, but a little update is in order: I bent the living crap out of the headband and now the fit and seal is decent enough provided I take off my glasses (put them back on under an angle afterwards), and the sound got a bit better. But then I turned off the X-Fi's amp and looped the sound through my Kenwood amp that I haven't used in ages (it's an extra module on top of the stereo amp) and once I tuned that, the sound actually turned around completely...

I still have to be very careful with the software side of things (volume-wise) to prevent signal clipping but I just turned down the digital side of things and turned up the amplification on the amp/EQ and now it sounds VERY nice for low-range headphones. I'd say it definately sounds fuller/warmer than the KSC75 clip-ons I had until the right side ceased to function..

The bass is precise yet not too flat, the treble could've been spunkier off the bat but was easily correctable by a slight bump on the >10k range of the EQ, and the annoying-as-hell midrange turned into a very manageable sound once I had toned them down a bit..

In the end, apart from the mediocre fitment of the headphones causing me to have to bend the headband, they're actually quite nice headphones for the price..

In my eyes these can be added to the list for me


----------



## EpicPie

Just finished my review on the GoVibe Mini Box Amplifier.








http://www.head-fi.org/t/577464/revi...p#post_7849612


----------



## pangolinman

Got my DT880s in today. Really enjoying them so far. Bass is far better than I expected. Soundstage is a bit narrow, but I'm growing to like it quickly. But the comfort. Even better than my AD700s, which I never thought I'd say. Treble is fantastic, but can be a bit piercing. I imagine this will smooth out a bit with some burn in. Overall, very happy with these.


----------



## awing

Joining the club!
Have AT AD700 and Grado SR60. Also using the AD700 as ear warmer for the winter









Bought a Mee A151 IEMs when it was on sale weeks ago; silicone tips easily tore when I was changing them and was only comfortable with 1 size. Thinking about replacing them with Comply foam tips. How are they? Don't want to buy the multi-pack with different sizes; anybody using the small and med sizes?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awing;15468690*
> Joining the club!
> Have AT AD700 and Grado SR60. Also using the AD700 as ear warmer for the winter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Mee A151 IEMs when it was on sale weeks ago; silicone tips easily tore when I was changing them and was only comfortable with 1 size. Thinking about replacing them with Comply foam tips. How are they? Don't want to buy the multi-pack with different sizes; anybody using the small and med sizes?


Comply tips are seriously great. Never using silicon again. Seal is better, bass is tighter, and isolation is vastly improved. Comfort is similarly improved, as the foam expands, and you dont have to worry about stupid silicon chafing in your ears.

Downsides is that i find one pair wears out after about a month or two of use. I'd imagine mediums would fit most people. Get the 3 pack medium, you wont regret it.


----------



## awing

Thanks! will try the mediums out. If using them 2 hrs a day should make 3 pairs last half a year then I'm happy.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


Are the Senn 598's forgiving of lesser quality tracks?


If they are anything like HD595 they will be somewhat forgiving. Keep in mind that these are really entry level headphones compared to what's out there. Don't get me wrong, I love the HD595's but compared to higher end cans they are easy to drive, sound good from a lesser source and comfortable. Overall a great headphone!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Do cables really make a difference?


Some say yes, some say no. I'm firmly in the camp that cables do make a difference. That said, they are not the holy grail to audio and they will not transform a crappy stereo into a hi-fi. Cables can help bring a system together, or keep it from bring 'just right'. When people come to me for cables I always try to point out that a source or amp will have a greater effect on the overall sound than the cables will. However, once you have quality gear in place good cables will bring you that final 10-20%. IMHO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I keep running into a problem where only one side of my headphones (HD595's) work when using an adapter. It was working fine for about a week then started giving me problems with only the right side working. Do you guys have any advice? Should I just have someone change the cable? Where can I get an adapter that's guaranteed not to give me problems?


Are you having a problem when not using the adapter? If your problem happens all the time then it's time for a new cable. If it only happens with the adapter then you should consider a new adapter, or a new cable with the proper termination. 
For replacement cables you are stuck with purchasing a replacement from Sennheiser, or buying an upgrade cable from Soloz Audio. Those are the only places to get HD555/HD595 cables. The good news is that the cable has a connector and is easily replacable. You don't have to solder or have any special tools other than a small philips screwdriver.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Got my DT880s in today. Really enjoying them so far. Bass is far better than I expected. Soundstage is a bit narrow, but I'm growing to like it quickly. But the comfort. Even better than my AD700s, which I never thought I'd say. Treble is fantastic, but can be a bit piercing. I imagine this will smooth out a bit with some burn in. Overall, very happy with these.


Glad you like them. The soundstage will open up a bit more as the headphones are broken in.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


Are you having a problem when not using the adapter? If your problem happens all the time then it's time for a new cable. If it only happens with the adapter then you should consider a new adapter, or a new cable with the proper termination. 
For replacement cables you are stuck with purchasing a replacement from Sennheiser, or buying an upgrade cable from Soloz Audio. Those are the only places to get HD555/HD595 cables. The good news is that the cable has a connector and is easily replacable. You don't have to solder or have any special tools other than a small philips screwdriver.


I can't test if it works fine without the adapter because I only have equipment that uses 3.5mm connections (my laptop and iPhone).

I'm 95% sure it's the adapter because the first one I got had this problem really bad to the point where I would get maybe 1 hour of use then it would crap out. With this connector I only had the problem once when I dropped my headphones (and tugged the cable, I think).

If I try to immediately reconnect I still don't get stereo, which makes me believe it's a software issue too. The day after I dropped my headphones I used my laptop without them, turned off and when I went back home they were working fine.

Shouldn't any audio cable work with any headphones as long as you can wire them correctly? I could look around for an audio store to replace the cable for me here. I remember seeing a street with lots of audio equipment and I'm sure they wouldn't mind exchanging the cable for me as long as any cable works.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


I can't test if it works fine without the adapter because I only have equipment that uses 3.5mm connections (my laptop and iPhone).

I'm 95% sure it's the adapter because the first one I got had this problem really bad to the point where I would get maybe 1 hour of use then it would crap out. With this connector I only had the problem once when I dropped my headphones (and tugged the cable, I think).

If I try to immediately reconnect I still don't get stereo, which makes me believe it's a software issue too. The day after I dropped my headphones I used my laptop without them, turned off and when I went back home they were working fine.

Shouldn't any audio cable work with any headphones as long as you can wire them correctly? I could look around for an audio store to replace the cable for me here. I remember seeing a street with lots of audio equipment and I'm sure they wouldn't mind exchanging the cable for me as long as any cable works.


Grado makes a good 1/4" to 3.5mm adapter. It isn't cheap, but it's the best one available. 
If you will only ever use the 3.5mm then I highly recommend getting a headphone cable with that termination.

For the most part an analog audio cable is an analog audio cable. But you would be better off with a proper cable specifically meant for your headphones. You'll get better sound quality and durability out of it.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *soloz2*


For the most part an analog audio cable is an analog audio cable. But you would be better off with a proper cable specifically meant for your headphones. You'll get better sound quality and durability out of it.


Care to elaborate? I'm interested in the electronics aspect. There really shouldn't be much of a difference. If I get a bigger gauge I might even be able to get better sound quality, right? Assuming the cable itself is good.

For the price of the adapter I think changing the cable is a better option. I'll end up paying just slightly more and it'll be less of a hassle later on.


----------



## EpicPie

Anyone else take a look at my review?


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Care to elaborate? I'm interested in the electronics aspect. There really shouldn't be much of a difference. If I get a bigger gauge I might even be able to get better sound quality, right? Assuming the cable itself is good.

For the price of the adapter I think changing the cable is a better option. I'll end up paying just slightly more and it'll be less of a hassle later on.


A specific cable will always be a better option as you'll have less connectors and less resistance. A larger gauge conductor will be better as well... to a certain extent. You will trade flexibility and comfort for a larger cable. Solid conductors are better, but not as well suited for headphone cables.

A headphone cable needs 4 conductors (depending on the model and termination you can get by with 3 sometimes (shared ground) but even then 4 is better) and cable geometry can and will affect the sound as well as conductor purity and material.


----------



## Tippy

Interesting to see there isn't a single HD558 owner in the list!

Well I own an HD201 (for work) and just bought an HD558 + Xonar Essence STX combo for home audio purposes. Still learning how to get the best sound out that combination, burned-in headphones for around 40 hours and am so far LOVING it. Considering doing the HD555-type-mod for better mids and highs.

Apparently Xi-Fi's are better for gaming, but I'm still blown away by the Xonar + 558 setup. Crisp bullet sounds, explosions and Virtual 7.1 = godly directional awareness.

Anyone else finding the Xonar software's pre-set equalizer settings really bad for music?? I put in custom equalizer settings right away.
Looks something like this:

|||||||*-*|||||||||||||||*-*||*-*||
||||*-*||||*-*||||||||||*-*||||||||
|*-*|||||||||*-*|||||*-*|||||||||||
||||||||||||||*-*||||||||||||||


----------



## EpicPie

Virtual 7.1 sounds terrible imo. Sounds more realistic without it.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tippy;15477120*
> Interesting to see there isn't a single HD558 owner in the list!
> 
> Well I own an HD201 (for work) and just bought an HD558 + Xonar Essence STX combo for home audio purposes. Still learning how to get the best sound out that combination, burned-in headphones for around 40 hours and am so far LOVING it. Considering doing the HD555-type-mod for better mids and highs.
> 
> Apparently Xi-Fi's are better for gaming, but I'm still blown away by the Xonar + 558 setup. Crisp bullet sounds, explosions and Virtual 7.1 = godly directional awareness.
> 
> Anyone else finding the Xonar software's pre-set equalizer settings really bad for music?? I put in custom equalizer settings right away.
> Looks something like this:
> 
> |||||||*-*|||||||||||||||*-*||*-*||
> ||||*-*||||*-*||||||||||*-*||||||||
> |*-*|||||||||*-*|||||*-*|||||||||||
> ||||||||||||||*-*||||||||||||||


The list isn't that accurate anymore. I have some HD558 on their way to me now.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Tippy. Fallen Angel is pretty busy IRL and doesn't have much time to update the list anymore.

Shoot him a PM if you want him to update your name or add you onto the list and he'll eventually get around to it. haha


----------



## TaNgY

I just got my new HD 558s and plugged them in and the only thing i have for you guys is







i likes


----------



## Crazy9000

Anyone else in here with a USB DAC having problems with windows 7 sp1? My sound has been crappy ever since installing sp1 and cuts out completely from time to time :/


----------



## soloz2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


Anyone else in here with a USB DAC having problems with windows 7 sp1? My sound has been crappy ever since installing sp1 and cuts out completely from time to time :/


No issues for me. The only time mine goes bad is after my computer was sleeping. So i either have to leave it on and awake or shut it down.


----------



## omega17

Aww man, I just came in here to post how excited I am that my FiiO E7 & E9 just arrived and it feels like warm awesomeness is massaging my ears, and I read that









I always sleep my PC; will see if it's affected in the morning.

On the plus side, my DT880s now sound even better, and I didn't think that was possible









Upon further listening, I am actually sure that these have installed a real live bassist inside my cans









Best Â£100 I ever spent on my ears.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I'm loving my Tianyun Zero DAC right now!

On a tangential note, it's a bit trippy that I'm now sending my sound via light signals.


----------



## omega17

I've often thought that optical cables


----------



## Inverse

Hey guys, just out of randomness~ looking for some new music that would be great for tasting headphones. I listen to a lot of electronic, orchestral, soundtrack music as well as a lot of 80s synth music and the like. Would love to know what kind of music you guys use to test your headphones/sound equipment to get that "Oh wow, nice~" effect when you get new gear.







What's your goto song that you use to sit back and test out a new pair of cans or amp?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15488679*
> What's your goto song that you use to sit back and test out a new pair of cans or amp?


ChineseKiwi put me on to Patricia Barber.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi;14835614*
> 720p or up thanks.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi3i-HqDNFI[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse;15488679*
> Hey guys, just out of randomness~ looking for some new music that would be great for tasting headphones. I listen to a lot of electronic, orchestral, soundtrack music as well as a lot of 80s synth music and the like. Would love to know what kind of music you guys use to test your headphones/sound equipment to get that "Oh wow, nice~" effect when you get new gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your goto song that you use to sit back and test out a new pair of cans or amp?


Not so much a scientific method, but Vienna Teng's "The Moment Always Vanishing". Live album from my favorite artist (probably not something most of OCN likes, but oh well). Given the heavy female vocals and instrumentals in my music, if the setup can reproduce her album well chances are I'll be pretty happy with all the other songs I listen to.


----------



## pangolinman

Dray, when you finish your Bottlehead Crack, can you let me know how it sounds with the DT880s? I've been thinking of building one myself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Hey guys, just out of randomness~ looking for some new music that would be great for tasting headphones. I listen to a lot of electronic, orchestral, soundtrack music as well as a lot of 80s synth music and the like. Would love to know what kind of music you guys use to test your headphones/sound equipment to get that "Oh wow, nice~" effect when you get new gear.







What's your goto song that you use to sit back and test out a new pair of cans or amp?


I love the ultrasone reference CD. It really helps gauge the extend of soundstaging ability.

After that, a ton of hardstyle and dubstep to gauge bass response and impact.

Then Metallica to figure out if the headphones are really driving and intense or laid back.

Then all of "The Planets" by Gustav Holst for instrument separation and how they handle highs from brass. A lot of headphones shriek out brass and make it sound painful. I dislike that.

I have a huge set of stuff that I like to test individual aspects of the headphones with.


----------



## Inverse

Thanks guys, see this is what's cool about hearing other recommends. I mean it's good to listen to what you're used to, but if you're impressed by something new and fresh it's also a good way to see the quality of your system.

Never listened to Vienna Teng, but the way you mention female vocals is intriguing and is something I'll look out for. :3

I just picked up an Asus Xonar ST. It's funny how just a few months ago I couldn't care less about audio, and a pair of HD 595s just changes everything. I'm looking at audio like I look at video cards now.

It's funny, though I didn't really listen to this kind of music, my dad (who produces latin american records) recommended I try Paul Hardcastle's "Fly By Night". I didn't think I would have dug it all that much, yet it sounded so damn good in FLAC I redownloaded all my music.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Dray, when you finish your Bottlehead Crack, can you let me know how it sounds with the DT880s? I've been thinking of building one myself.


Will do. I heard one this past weekend with 880s and really enjoyed it. Had a unique sound but it wasn't a long enough listen to get a gauge of what it was doing. I'm excited to finish it up, just waiting for some parts. When you screw up or lose parts they ship you replacements. Bottlehead is a really cool company and their forum has lots of help for first time DIYers.


----------



## Dr216

I'm not enough into the whole scene to "test" headphones but when i get some new ones the first song I run through them is The Stranglers-Golden Brown.

I've found that its a song that seems to scale particularly well with quality, but that might just be me







I think its the harpsicord that does it tend to sound really muffled and/or tinny on cheaper headphones.


----------



## soloz2

My HD558's arrived Friday. I hooked them up to my PC speaker setup Fri night and have just been letting music play nonstop. I got up a bit ago and have just been listening to music for the last 45min or so. With only 36 or so hours on these headphones they sound fantastic. Color me impressed. I haven't gotten a new pair of headphones for a while, and honestly I haven't listed to my HD555 in a few months, and it's been several months since I've listened to HD595's, but I do not remember the 555's being this good. While not as open and clear as my HD600, they just have a great neutral sound to them.

Setup as of right now: iTunes playing Apple Lossless - USB DAC - Musical Paradise MP-301 speaker amp.

I'll have to find a connecter that I can use and get a better cable on these to see what they can do. I originally purchased these for that sole purpose, but now I'm genuinely interested for myself. I can see myself grabbing these headphones over some of my other sets if I don't feel like setting up my dedicated headphone rig. I believe I've found my new favorite entry level headphone that I will be recommending to friends and family.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2;15507938*
> My HD558's arrived Friday. I hooked them up to my PC speaker setup Fri night and have just been letting music play nonstop. I got up a bit ago and have just been listening to music for the last 45min or so. With only 36 or so hours on these headphones they sound fantastic. Color me impressed. I haven't gotten a new pair of headphones for a while, and honestly I haven't listed to my HD555 in a few months, and it's been several months since I've listened to HD595's, but I do not remember the 555's being this good. While not as open and clear as my HD600, they just have a great neutral sound to them.
> 
> Setup as of right now: iTunes playing Apple Lossless - USB DAC - Musical Paradise MP-301 speaker amp.
> 
> I'll have to find a connecter that I can use and get a better cable on these to see what they can do. I originally purchased these for that sole purpose, but now I'm genuinely interested for myself. I can see myself grabbing these headphones over some of my other sets if I don't feel like setting up my dedicated headphone rig. I believe I've found my new favorite entry level headphone that I will be recommending to friends and family.


Interesting, how do you feel they stack up to the 595s?


----------



## sloppyjoe123

I have a pair of M50s and am wondering if the AD700s are that much better than the M50s for games like BF3. Any opinions/other recommendations?


----------



## dutchgenius

can you add me? just got some JVC HA-RX900's

loving them for music and gaming.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sloppyjoe123;15509980*
> I have a pair of M50s and am wondering if the AD700s are that much better than the M50s for games like BF3. Any opinions/other recommendations?


Yes. My experience with the M50s were that they had a very closed off soundstage, which is not what you want for gaming. The AD700s have one of the best soundstages out there, while it may be slightly unnaturally large, it makes them perfect for positional audio. For music, however, they're much more particular than the M50s, which are more of a "do-it-all" headphone. They have some genres that they excel at, while they fall flat on their face in others.


----------



## 161029

I've always heard that the AD700's were great for gaming. The M50, not so much.

@pangolinman: off topic> Fate/Zero and Fate/Stay Night all the way. Two of the best anime out there.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HybridCore*


I've always heard that the AD700's were great for gaming. The M50, not so much.

@pangolinman: off topic> Fate/Zero and Fate/Stay Night all the way. Two of the best anime out there.


^this

Did you read the VN? Havent seen the FSN anime, but FZ is freaking incredible. Saber. in. a. suit. And Gil's Geeto Obu Babiron


----------



## 161029

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


^this

Did you read the VN? Havent seen the FSN anime, but FZ is freaking incredible. Saber. in. a. suit. And Gil's Geeto Obu Babiron










I found about Fate/Zero first and then found out about Fate/Stay Night. I watched a bit of Fate/Stay Night but it's not as epic as Fate/Zero. Plus, while Waver Velvet was in the school library, it gave us a good description and introduction about what the Holy Grail War is. Plus, the description anime sites give are pretty informative too. It's also great to see Girl's Dead Monster in more animes too. I just couldn't get enough of them in "Angel Beats!". Japanese Music > Everything Else.


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro.
Had them for several years now and I love them.


----------



## XtremeBawls

Sennheiser PC 360's - Would be glad to get a spot on the list.

Really happy with them so far. I would have liked to gotten something of better quality, but I really wanted the built-in boom mic. I got a chance to listen to some Beyerdynamic MMX-300's and I feel the PC 360's have a much richer sound. Hard to compare closed back cans to open backs, but the wider sound-stage offered by the latter is very nice for gaming.


----------



## Inverse

Can't wait for my Essence ST comes in~ I wonder if I'll honestly hear a difference from my X-Fi setup. The headphone amp itself should offer some bonuses, but who knows? Eager to check it out, the reviews are so good for it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Recently purchased these with a FIIO E11 (waiting for delivery) amp














. I don't have access to my HD650s and my STX/TiHD.


























Will modify my personal review as soon as I have access to my Audiophile gear. All I can say that so far, they are easier to please than the HD650, have better bass and are not as flat. They are my kind of headphones and I am sure the ADH5000 sounds even better







.

What is the burn in period on these?


----------



## Adversity

^ I don't really believe in burn in, but I do believe in your ears getting used to the sound of the headphones. I'd say a couple days, maybe a week of music listening would do it, at least that's what it was like with my d7000.

Enjoy =).


----------



## pangolinman

Spent some time with my DT880s, feel like I understand their sound signature fairly well. I imagine I'll write my review of them this weekend if anyone is interested.

If you guys have a second to help me out, what would you prefer in my review style, isolating based on genre (as i have done up till now) or doing something more conventional like an assessment of the bass, mids, and highs?


----------



## Inverse

I like assessment on genre myself. It gives me a basis of comparison, and also a way to test out my own headphones and kind of perhaps understand what your experience is. Especially if you compare your other headphones to it. When you say "Not quite the sound stage to X with techno" and I happen to have experience with X, or even possession of it.

It can help me nod in agreement, or with doubt so I can reserve my own opinion, which is what a review should help assess right? A comparison of opinions. :3 I think that works best for me.

On another note, these AD700s just came in. They're very 'loose' on the head. Not a lot of hold on the head so they feel like they're going to fall off sometimes. That said, they're very comfy. Not as snug as the HD595s I have. I'm surprised by how 'alive' the sound is. It's very bright, maybe not clear~ but... happy? Hard to find a word.

I bought them for my girl, but I'm finding I really like their brightness and aggression. Sure the lack of bass is there, but at the same time, it seems to make up for it in pep. When I put on my HD595s... I was shocked to find myself missing the AD700 sound! I got back in love with the warmth of the HD595s though.

I learned just now, that headphones have their positives and negatives. Even the HD595s in all their beauty, don't have everything. You have one thing, but lack another. Both of these are amazingly equal in their own respective ways. To say one is BETTER than the other, is kind of silly. I'm beginning to understand how difficult it'd be to truly offer a review of these headphones. Even a 30 dollar pair of headphones will have its own charm.

An interesting hobby in the world of electronics. It's not as cut and dry as video processing or benchmarking.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;15509922*
> Interesting, how do you feel they stack up to the 595s?


I don't have HD595's to compare, but I think HD558 > HD555. I'd have to get a chance to compare with HD595 to be sure, but from memory I'd say the HD595 might be slightly more open and revealing.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Adversity*


^ I don't really believe in burn in, but I do believe in your ears getting used to the sound of the headphones. I'd say a couple days, maybe a week of music listening would do it, at least that's what it was like with my d7000.

Enjoy =).



DENON seems to tune their headphones the way I like it














. I've been listening non stop to these cans and my love for them is even greater as they are not picky like the HD650. With the HD650 you need certain synergy to make them sound godlike. The D2000 sound good in almost any situation.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


On another note, these AD700s just came in. They're very 'loose' on the head. Not a lot of hold on the head so they feel like they're going to fall off sometimes. That said, they're very comfy. Not as snug as the HD595s I have. I'm surprised by how 'alive' the sound is. It's very bright, maybe not clear~ but... happy? Hard to find a word.


Had that same reaction myself when I first got them. They were very big (I came from HA-RX700s myself before). Luckily my head is bigger than most folks so it fit fine, although nodding would dislodge the headphones. Comfortable as hell though. I am extremely convinced that if you were to put these headphones on someone without them seeing it, they'd be shocked at the pure size of it once they take it off. The AD700s definitely don't feel as heavy/bulky as their size implies.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


I bought them for my girl, but I'm finding I really like their brightness and aggression. Sure the lack of bass is there, but at the same time, it seems to make up for it in pep. When I put on my HD595s... I was shocked to find myself missing the AD700 sound! I got back in love with the warmth of the HD595s though.

I learned just now, that headphones have their positives and negatives. Even the HD595s in all their beauty, don't have everything. You have one thing, but lack another. Both of these are amazingly equal in their own respective ways. To say one is BETTER than the other, is kind of silly. I'm beginning to understand how difficult it'd be to truly offer a review of these headphones. Even a 30 dollar pair of headphones will have its own charm.


I do agree with these statements. Going from AD700s to M50s, I gained improved bass response, noise isolation, and the ability to listen to my music in public without annoying anyone in a 10 ft radius of me. I however do miss the better sound stage and what are, in my opinion, better mids on the AD700.

That said, I also agree with you that each headphones have their charms and their quirks. I'm not sure if this is entirely the case with the more expensive options, but with the headphones that I can afford (<$200), it doesn't look like there are any options that excel at _everything_ (and from what I understand, two aspects: noise isolation and soundstage, are at constant odds with each other due to the whole closed vs. open thing).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


An interesting hobby in the world of electronics. It's not as cut and dry as video processing or benchmarking.


Not too mention it's a field that not many people can distinguish. Anyone can tell the difference between a 480p and 1080p picture or the difference in CPU power between a Core 2 and a SB chip; not many people can hear the difference in audio fidelity even with the right equipment.

I do admit that it took some time for my ears to get used to FLAC. At first I thought there was no difference with my soundcard/AD700s/FLAC than with my onboard/AD700s/mp3s. After a few weeks of switching to FLAC, I decided to go back to my mp3s and see what the big deal was. It was only then did I notice the difference: for lack of a better description, all my mp3s sounded like they were being played behind some sort of glass window, and I can definitely tell that, unlike my FLAC, the songs sounded like they were recorded and not played "live" like my FLAC sounded.


----------



## XtremeBawls

Here's my PC 360's. As far as 'gaming' headsets go, I'm quite happy with them.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d;15534922*
> Had that same reaction myself when I first got them. They were very big (I came from HA-RX700s myself before). Luckily my head is bigger than most folks so it fit fine, although nodding would dislodge the headphones. Comfortable as hell though. I am extremely convinced that if you were to put these headphones on someone without them seeing it, they'd be shocked at the pure size of it once they take it off. The AD700s definitely don't feel as heavy/bulky as their size implies.
> 
> I do agree with these statements. Going from AD700s to M50s, I gained improved bass response, noise isolation, and the ability to listen to my music in public without annoying anyone in a 10 ft radius of me. I however do miss the better sound stage and what are, in my opinion, better mids on the AD700.
> 
> That said, I also agree with you that each headphones have their charms and their quirks. I'm not sure if this is entirely the case with the more expensive options, but with the headphones that I can afford (<$200), it doesn't look like there are any options that excel at _everything_ (and from what I understand, two aspects: noise isolation and soundstage, are at constant odds with each other due to the whole closed vs. open thing).
> 
> Not too mention it's a field that not many people can distinguish. Anyone can tell the difference between a 480p and 1080p picture or the difference in CPU power between a Core 2 and a SB chip; not many people can hear the difference in audio fidelity even with the right equipment.
> 
> I do admit that it took some time for my ears to get used to FLAC. At first I thought there was no difference with my soundcard/AD700s/FLAC than with my onboard/AD700s/mp3s. After a few weeks of switching to FLAC, I decided to go back to my mp3s and see what the big deal was. It was only then did I notice the difference: for lack of a better description, all my mp3s sounded like they were being played behind some sort of glass window, and I can definitely tell that, unlike my FLAC, the songs sounded like they were recorded and not played "live" like my FLAC sounded.


Haha~ I still can't really see a difference between 320k MP3 and FLAC and likely won't, but I definitely have an appreciation for lossless I never had before. Strangely though, not all FLAC are the same. Some can still be ripped poorly so gotta be careful I learned.

How are you enjoying the M50s? They comfortable? A friend of mine is considering buying some really premium headphones and is thinking of shelling out the money for Beyerdynamic DT-900s. He's not sure if to get the 32ohm, 250ohm or 600ohm~ haha,

He just wants something with some good bass, solid mids without the highs being too bright. It sounds like the M50s make a good fit for the pricerange while the DT-900s are comparable to the high end.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inverse*


Haha~ I still can't really see a difference between 320k MP3 and FLAC and likely won't, but I definitely have an appreciation for lossless I never had before. Strangely though, not all FLAC are the same. Some can still be ripped poorly so gotta be careful I learned.

How are you enjoying the M50s? They comfortable? A friend of mine is considering buying some really premium headphones and is thinking of shelling out the money for Beyerdynamic DT-900s. He's not sure if to get the 32ohm, 250ohm or 600ohm~ haha,

He just wants something with some good bass, solid mids without the highs being too bright. It sounds like the M50s make a good fit for the pricerange while the DT-900s are comparable to the high end.


After owning the M50s, I would definitely recommend them for their sound quality. They are remarkably balanced, with great bass extension. However, for comfort, the beyers win out by leaps and bounds. I could not stand the pleather earcups on the M50s, as they chafe slightly, and the earcups get rather hot. My beyers have slightly more clamping force than the AD700s, yet are even more comfortable, somehow. The earcups are a wonderful velour, and heat can escape due to the open nature of the headphones (same on the DT990s). However, i hear the 32 ohm models of the DT series are all rather dissapointing, so if your friend doesnt have an amp, don't bother.

The DT990s are not the phones he wants. They have a big V shaped response, emphasizing treble and bass, and downplaying mids. The DT880s seem more suited to his tastes, though the bass is more controlled and accurate than "strong".

If price is more of an issue, the M50s are very decent option, and he might want to keep his eyes out for some ultrasone pro 550s as well, which also seem to fit his needs well.


----------



## pjBSOD

I've had a pair of Sennheiser HD 280s for some time that I use for mixing ONLY. I really wish I could use them for gaming, but I simply cannot due to them being so incredibly uncomfortable after some use. They feel really tight too, kind of makes me feel sick.

Any suggestions?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15540180*
> I've had a pair of Sennheiser HD 280s for some time that I use for mixing ONLY. I really wish I could use them for gaming, but I simply cannot due to them being so incredibly uncomfortable after some use. They feel really tight too, kind of makes me feel sick.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Budget?


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Budget?


So it comes down to that, huh...


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E-Peen;15540270*
> So it comes down to that, huh...


If you are looking to pick up new cans, yes. I may have misunderstood. Try taking them, leaving one earcup on your desk, and let the other go underneath the desk. Leave it overnight. Should stretch out the headband a bit and improve comfort by morning. I did this to my M50s when I had them, made a world of difference.


----------



## Crazy9000

I wear 280 pro's 8 hours every work day. What aspect of them is uncomfortable?


----------



## pjBSOD

Hmm.... that's a good idea. Yeah, my bad... I should have been more informative. I'm trying to figure out ways to attempt to make them more comfortable before I dish out any money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000;15540308*
> I wear 280 pro's 8 hours every work day. What aspect of them is uncomfortable?


The ear cups feel very heavy and just make me feel very uncomfortable over a certain period of time. Before I bought them I read they were actually very comfortable, but I find it practically impossible to wear them without feeling nauseous at how bad they CLAMP my ears.... if that makes sense?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


Hmm.... that's a good idea. Yeah, my bad... I should have been more informative. I'm trying to figure out ways to attempt to make them more comfortable before I dish out any money.

The ear cups feel very heavy and just make me feel very uncomfortable over a certain period of time. Before I bought them I read they were actually very comfortable, but I find it practically impossible to wear them without feeling nauseous at how bad they CLAMP my ears.... if that makes sense?


Not sure about the construction of the 280's earpads, but it you can remove them, do so, and try to remove a bit of whatever they are stuffed with. This way you can have the clamp mitigated to some extent by softer earpads.

Just tossing out ideas, no idea if this will work.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Not sure about the construction of the 280's earpads, but it you can remove them, do so, and try to remove a bit of whatever they are stuffed with. This way you can have the clamp mitigated to some extent by softer earpads.

Just tossing out ideas, no idea if this will work.


So should I go ahead and remove the cushions?


----------



## Crazy9000

The cushions are removable, I've replaced mine.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


So should I go ahead and remove the cushions?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


The cushions are removable, I've replaced mine.


Go for it.









EDIT: Have to sleep now, but i'll check in in the morning to see how it went E-Peen, and go from there. Headphone modding is a go!

If you are still in the DIY spirit later, check this HD280 mod out, supposedly changes the sound quite a bit.


----------



## asc3nsion

Just got myself a Superlux HD681, couldn't find JVC RX700 anywhere over here. How much better is the RX700 over the HD681?


----------



## pjBSOD

I removed the cushions, only issue is my ears are on plastic now rather than a soft material









Either way, I'm going to wear them without the cushions and we'll see if it's more comfortable than with the material.


----------



## Crazy9000

Wearing them without the cushions is probably a bad idea. The sound will be terrible without any seal, and it'll probably feel worse.

You could try modding the cushions if you're brave. Removing some of the padding from them could make them not as tight around the ears.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


You could try modding the cushions if you're brave.


How would I go by doing that? I would do it, if it goes bad... I'll just order some comfortable cushions or sell the damn headphones and by a better pair.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E-Peen*


How would I go by doing that? I would do it, if it goes bad... I'll just order some comfortable cushions or sell the damn headphones and by a better pair.


IDK. You would have to open them, remove some cushion, then figure out how to seal the hole.

There may be some other headphone cushions that fit on, but I wouldn't know what they are.


----------



## pjBSOD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*


IDK. You would have to open them, remove some cushion, then figure out how to seal the hole.

There may be some other headphone cushions that fit on, but I wouldn't know what they are.


Headphones are so complicated


----------



## XiZeL

im in with some HA-RX900


----------



## Unknownm




----------



## lynnperformance

I'd like to join! The following is my Audio Kit:

Grado RA1-AC Headphone Amp (Will most likely change)
Grado SR-60i (Best value for $60? I think so...)
AKG K240 Studio (Main use)
AKG K701 White
Sennheisser HD280

And no...if you are wondering I don't have a headphone habit.


----------



## nolonger

Gotta ask. What exactly is the purpose of having headphone amps if I have HD595's? My laptop easily drives them.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;15549409*
> Gotta ask. What exactly is the purpose of having headphone amps if I have HD595's? My laptop easily drives them.


It's to bring the most out of the headphone so you get a more pleasurable listening experience.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15549456*
> It's to bring the most out of the headphone so you get a more pleasurable listening experience.


Yea, but how does the amplification improve sound quality?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;15549584*
> Yea, but how does the amplification improve sound quality?


I'm not knowledged enough to fully explain to you how amplification makes the headphones sound better. But from my own experience with the gear I own. It's noticeable when you listen to an unampled source and then listen to the same source using a headphone amp. Smaller details come out more.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Gotta ask. What exactly is the purpose of having headphone amps if I have HD595's? My laptop easily drives them.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yea, but how does the amplification improve sound quality?


Amping is most noticeable when bypassing the original headphone amp circuit.

Say you have an iPod, and you listen out of the stock headphone out. The iPod has a subpar headphone amp circuit, so you can get a LOD (Line out dock) to transmit unamped signals to a more refined amp, such as a FiiO e11 (for example). The FiiO was built soley for amping purposes, and will do a much better job than the stock headphone amp, providing more power, and less distortion.

Amping the already amped signal directly off your laptop would not be too productive (it may help SQ a tiny bit) but if you can get RCA outs from your source, and plug those into an external amp, then you will really be able to appreciate it. Make sense?

EDIT: Basically, the whole point of an amp is to get your signal louder without distorting the original quality. Some amps, mainly tubes, will even change the sound signature a bit.


----------



## c0ld

Will I notice a significant upgrade if I get the ATH-M50 from my JVC HA-RX700?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Will I notice a significant upgrade if I get the ATH-M50 from my JVC HA-RX700?


Yes. Should get significantly better bass and highs. Similar soundstage.

The M50s are very intense headphones, they have a lot of drive to their sound. From my experience, there wasn't any genre that sounded bad on them. They're great all-rounders. I didnt particularly like the comfort aspect, but I am more picky when it comes to that than most.

At the MSRP of $150 or so amazon has listed, they're a tad expensive, but if you look around I think you can find them for ~$100.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Yes. Should get significantly better bass and highs. Similar soundstage.

The M50s are very intense headphones, they have a lot of drive to their sound. From my experience, there wasn't any genre that sounded bad on them. They're great all-rounders. I didnt particularly like the comfort aspect, but I am more picky when it comes to that than most.

At the MSRP of $150 or so amazon has listed, they're a tad expensive, but if you look around I think you can find them for ~$100.


Which version should I get coiled or stright? What are the differences?

I will game and listen to trance mostly on the headphones. Thanks for the input!

There is $50 off in sound professionals from $160.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0ld*


Which version should I get coiled or stright? What are the differences?

There is $50 off in sound professionals from $160.


Thats a nice price then.
Go for the straight. I had the coiled, and the cord was not the best. It was slightly too short, and the coiling was more annoying than it was helpful. If you travel a lot with them, then go for the coiled, but for home use, The S is the way to go. Plus, the Audio Technica straight cable is, imo, of much nicer quality than the coiled.


----------



## c0ld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Thats a nice price then.
Go for the straight. I had the coiled, and the cord was not the best. It was slightly too short, and the coiling was more annoying than it was helpful. If you travel a lot with them, then go for the coiled, but for home use, The S is the way to go. Plus, the Audio Technica straight cable is, imo, of much nicer quality than the coiled.


Awesome shipping is killing the offer though.

$123.45 total shipped, think I could find it cheaper at another place?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yea, but how does the amplification improve sound quality?


The amp interacts with the driver's damping to control the diaphragm. The better control the amp has over the diaphragm the better the sound quality. It's less about how noisy it can get, more about starting and stopping the diaphragm thousands of times a second to best match the music. Some headphones want a lot of voltage, some want a lot of current. For example, OTL tube amps provide a lot of voltage and work well with high impedance cans like the beyer 600 ohm models.


----------



## mikeaj

With the right equipment, it's pretty easy to just look at the signal being sent to the headphones. Amps (integrated amp inside any device such as an onboard audio chip included) are supposed to duplicate the input signal on the output, so you have the same shape, just maybe scaled higher or smaller. When amps are loaded with headphones-level impedances, they may misbehave slightly and deviate from what the input was. Different amps will misbehave in different ways, and by different amounts.

One can easily measure this deviation, which is a distortion. So a better amp may be able to provide a cleaner sound has fewer distortions compared to the input it is given.

(Note that more expensive amps are not necessarily better, and the differences with many headphones may be subtle at most.)


----------



## Nocturin

You guys are awesome!

Jus Sayin!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn;15551083*
> The amp interacts with the driver's damping to control the diaphragm. The better control the amp has over the diaphragm *the better the sound quality.* It's less about how noisy it can get, more about starting and stopping the diaphragm thousands of times a second to best match the music. Some headphones want a lot of voltage, some want a lot of current. For example, OTL tube amps provide a lot of voltage and work well with high impedance cans like the beyer 600 ohm models.


Your point is mood if your *SOURCE* is poor














.


----------



## Nnimrod

I have some AD700s that I got 20 minutes ago I'm in love with them now:wubsmiley


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod;15559965*
> I have some AD700s that I got 20 minutes ago I'm in love with them now:wubsmiley


Enjoy.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*


I have some AD700s that I got 20 minutes ago







I'm in love with them now










Have fun with them! I was sad to sell them, but ultimately, i think sharing the audio quality is better than hoarding masses of headphones. Besides, this sale got my portable audio rig up and running, and i couldn't be happier


----------



## Wishmaker

I have 10 hours of listening with the Denon D2K and I have noticed a change. I have a different bass signature now. The bass now is more precise, more delicate and better. I also found some peculiar distortions on certain songs. These songs are lossless FLACS and out the box they did not distort. Did the break in process modify the upper end of the cans as well and now they are more sensitive to excessive treble? I am not sure but until my FiiO E11 arrives, I will have to assume its the Nokia N8 and the iPhone 4 that distorts at high volume.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I have 10 hours of listening with the Denon D2K and I have noticed a change. I have a different bass signature now. The bass now is more precise, more delicate and better. I also found some peculiar distortions on certain songs. These songs are lossless FLACS and out the box they did not distort. Did the break in process modify the upper end of the cans as well and now they are more sensitive to excessive treble? I am not sure but until my FiiO E11 arrives, I will have to assume its the Nokia N8 and the iPhone 4 that distorts at high volume.


Please tell me you are getting a LOD for the iPhone with your e11.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pangolinman*


Please tell me you are getting a LOD for the iPhone with your e11.


I did get one and will test to see the difference







.


----------



## willistech

ATH-AD700 Phatpad mod with Zalman clip-on mic


----------



## Wishmaker

Looks good!


----------



## pLuhhmm

Hopefully adding a Grado SR60i to my collection! Got em for $22 on another forum from a hardware reviewer.


----------



## willistech

my next pair of cans will be Grados. I fell deeply and passionately in love with a pair of SR325i. I may not go that deep into their lineup, but damn i love them.


----------



## pangolinman

If interested, i just updated my Brainwavz B2 review in my sig, goes more into depth on the hardstyle genre.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *willistech*


ATH-AD700 Phatpad mod with Zalman clip-on mic



















Phatmod? Please enlighten me.


----------



## c0ld

Gonna pick up my ATH-M50 after I get off work, my local guitar center price matched for $110


----------



## Inverse

Ugh~ horribly disappointed so far with this Xonar ST for gaming. It's actually really, REALLY horrible. Weapons in BF3 that are like, 30 feet away sound like they're blowing up next to my ear.

Positional data is off. Dolby Headphone just adds echo and distorts everything. I mean forget EAX and all that, these guys can't get like a basic sound engine going on?

My onboard has better sound for gaming than this. I'm really, really sad atm. I knew the Xonar wasn't as good as X-fi for gaming, but there's a difference from "as good" and just "horrible".


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0ld;15575648*
> Gonna pick up my ATH-M50 after I get off work, my local guitar center price matched for $110


I would suggest getting Ultrasone HFI 580's or DJ1's (whichever is cheaper, they're both the same headphone though) if you want all around use. Ive personally used the M50's long enough to have a unbiased opinion. The HFI 580 has quite a large soundstage for a closed can(larger than my A700's). You wont be disappointed, the ATH M50 is just hype from a bunch of people owning it.

Both the HFI 580 and ATH M50 are very neutral cans though. I personally like the HFI 580's sound signature more due to the soundstage.


----------



## Wishmaker

A friend of mine just purchased the Beats Pro and is or should I say was very happy with them. He dropped by to show them off and he was surprised that my Denon 2000 had more bass and Daft Punk gives you joygasms! He cannot believe that there are cans out there around the same price that sound better. He said he will go and change them for a pair of D2Ks!


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker;15579410*
> A friend of mine just purchased the Beats Pro and is or should I say was very happy with them. He dropped by to show them off and he was surprised that my Denon 2000 had more bass and Daft Punk gives you joygasms! He cannot believe that there are cans out there around the same price that sound better. He said he will go and change them for a pair of D2Ks!


And soon enough, he'll hate you for making him spend thousands on audio equipment


----------



## EpicPie

Bored, figured I wold post a picture of my Catbus that I recently converted into an audiophile.

ATH A700, MHP-839, Ultrasone DJ1, GoVibe box amp, Hifiman DAC.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie;15588954*
> Bored, figured I wold post a picture of my Catbus that I recently converted into an audiophile.
> 
> ATH A700, MHP-839, Ultrasone DJ1, GoVibe box amp, Hifiman DAC.


6.0 surround sound FTW?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman;15589006*
> 6.0 surround sound FTW?


Hells yeee.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15575389*
> Phatmod? Please enlighten me.


It pushed the pads out more makes them way more comfortable and fit a ton better.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/505053/audio-technica-ath-ad700-fit-and-comfort-mod


----------



## EpicPie

You must have a small head. lol


----------



## willistech

yo if you don't like the mod don't do it. i didn't complain about the fit at all he asked what it was.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15589331*
> yo if you don't like the mod don't do it. i didn't complain about the fit at all he asked what it was.


I never said anything about not liking the mod. lol


----------



## willistech

well don't assume i have a small head some people prefer a tight fit some do not. my hat size is 7 5/8


----------



## nolonger

Someone help me out please! When I turn my music above 60% volume on my laptop I loose my left side on the headphones. I have to plug it in 2-3 times to my iPhone until I can get that side working again. Do you think it's a problem with the drivers or the connector I'm using? If it's the connector I'm biting the bullet and purchasing a Grado 6.3mm to 3.5mm adapter.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;15590129*
> snip


Have you tried using your headphones on another source?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Have you tried using your headphones on another source?


Yes. If I plug it in my iPod right after it crapped out on the laptop it doesn't work. I reconnect it two or three times, then it starts working again then I can put them back on my laptop.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;15590493*
> Yes. If I plug it in my iPod right after it crapped out on the laptop it doesn't work. I reconnect it two or three times, then it starts working again then I can put them back on my laptop.


It could be a faulty wire in your headphones near the jack. I would suggest recabling to solve the problem.


----------



## Shane1244

How is that HiFIman?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


How is that HiFIman?


I have heard good things about the brand in general but for more info, I advise you give them a test drive


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244;15599487*
> How is that HiFIman?


I have a review of it up on Head-Fi. Look for my name there.


----------



## Wishmaker

Someone joined the party







. I will post my review soon enough







.


----------



## D4RKBLU

Hi guys,

*Looking for some help on finding a good headset for XBOX 360 gaming as well as equally movie watching.*

So far I have tried:

TB X11's --kept em for a second cheap headset
TB X41's --wasn't very impressed with them having paid $210 total, so returned em
TB PX5's. I bought a pair for $255. While I was impressed by them merely in comparison to the X41's...I still don't feel like I'm getting the best bang for my buck so-to-speak. And I only have 27 days or so to return them to find a better headset.

So what I'm looking for to be more specific:

Surround sound
Best sound quality I can get, not only gaming but movies
Decent Bass
Decent Mic
Decent comfort level
Wireless would be a nice perk but not willing to merely sacrifice the above for it

Price range: $300 MAX

Please help me out guys, I'd really appreciate your experience and expertise!


----------



## friend'scatdied

If anyone's using a Mac as their source, I can highly recommend either Amarra or Pure Music (the latter is much less expensive and about as good). The resolution and detail that these two plugins achieve is astonishing. My JH13s out of my MacBook Air 13 (Mid-2011) have never sounded better -- not even through $1000+ outboard combos from the likes of Benchmark, Lavry et alia. Well worth the investment IMHO.

Might work on Hackintosh's too; haven't tried on mine myself.


----------



## willistech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D4RKBLU;15605923*
> Hi guys,
> 
> *Looking for some help on finding a good headset for XBOX 360 gaming as well as equally movie watching.*
> 
> So far I have tried:
> 
> TB X11's --kept em for a second cheap headset
> TB X41's --wasn't very impressed with them having paid $210 total, so returned em
> TB PX5's. I bought a pair for $255. While I was impressed by them merely in comparison to the X41's...I still don't feel like I'm getting the best bang for my buck so-to-speak. And I only have 27 days or so to return them to find a better headset.
> 
> So what I'm looking for to be more specific:
> 
> Surround sound
> Best sound quality I can get, not only gaming but movies
> Decent Bass
> Decent Mic
> Decent comfort level
> Wireless would be a nice perk but not willing to merely sacrifice the above for it
> 
> Price range: $300 MAX
> 
> Please help me out guys, I'd really appreciate your experience and expertise!


not trying to nit pick and someone MAY be able to help but this is Headphone owners not Headset. Big difference.


----------



## D4RKBLU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willistech;15606330*
> not trying to nit pick and someone MAY be able to help but this is Headphone owners not Headset. Big difference.


oh, alright.

where would be the best place to post this my friend?


----------



## omni_vision

got myself the Sennheiser HD280 Pro today \o/

i'll try them out later w/ music n bf3


----------



## willistech

well you could try a new thread in the main forum or I would head over to the xbox section and see what they have too http://www.overclock.net/xbox/


----------



## idaWHALE

Alright so I am not sure what to get. I am looking for closed headphones under $250. So far I have found: Shure SRH840, Sony MDR-V900HD, Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2, Ultrsone DJ1 PRO, Ultrasone HFI-780. Please tell me what you think and/or suggest other headphones. THANKS


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:



Originally Posted by *idaWHALE*


Alright so I am not sure what to get. I am looking for closed headphones under $250. So far I have found: Shure SRH840, Sony MDR-V900HD, Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2, Ultrsone DJ1 PRO, Ultrasone HFI-780. Please tell me what you think and/or suggest other headphones. THANKS


They will all sound pretty difference so it depends on your music tastes and how you feel towards bass, midrange/vocal and treble response.


----------



## idaWHALE

alright so if I listen to rock and electronic what would you suggest?


----------



## pLuhhmm

Got my Grado SR60i's in the mail... Too bad I had them shipped to my cousins... So I won't use em until this Thursday or Friday ):<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


I would suggest getting Ultrasone HFI 580's or DJ1's (whichever is cheaper, they're both the same headphone though) if you want all around use. Ive personally used the M50's long enough to have a unbiased opinion. The HFI 580 has quite a large soundstage for a closed can(larger than my A700's). You wont be disappointed, the ATH M50 is just hype from a bunch of people owning it.

Both the HFI 580 and ATH M50 are very neutral cans though. I personally like the HFI 580's sound signature more due to the soundstage.










I think it's more to do with the bass response and the price of the M50s. Plus the soundstage isn't too shabby. I use to want them, but my HD 280s give me the same feel to them, so I think I'm back to wanting DT 770s again


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


How is that HiFIman?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


I have heard good things about the brand in general but for more info, I advise you give them a test drive










Their earphones are fine, don't touch their DAPs.


----------



## admflameberg

I sold off my AKG 702 they wasn't durable enough for me, some how I cracked the left side Adjust plastic clear piece on them. With that same Cash I bought me a B-stock DT 880 pro-250, suppose to be here tomorrow.

But then I also wanted to try a different headphone again.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pLuhhmm;15610359*
> Got my Grado SR60i's in the mail... Too bad I had them shipped to my cousins... So I won't use em until this Thursday or Friday ):<
> 
> I think it's more to do with the bass response and the price of the M50s. Plus the soundstage isn't too shabby. I use to want them, but my HD 280s give me the same feel to them, so I think I'm back to wanting DT 770s again


Speaking of HD 280's, they sound quite similar to DT 770 Pro's. haha.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

AKG hearo 888, and a set of Austrian made K141's


----------



## EpicPie

Just finished my review on SOL Republic Tracks.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/579427/revi...epublic-tracks


----------



## CourageD

Just picked up my pair of Sennheiser PC350s from the post office


----------



## Draygonn

OCN and Head-Fi now use the same forum platform.


----------



## kill

Do a pair of RX500's qualify me?


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Speaking of HD 280's, they sound quite similar to DT 770 Pro's. haha.


Nope, not really. DT770 pro sounds way different


----------



## Chilly

Add me to the list again







This time is it's a Audio Technica ATH-M50!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> Nope, not really. DT770 pro sounds way different


That was just my experience with both cans. To me when I listened to the DT 770 Pro's, it reminded me a lot of the HD 280.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> That was just my experience with both cans. To me when I listened to the DT 770 Pro's, it reminded me a lot of the HD 280.


The HD 280 has a way small soundstage; the bass is also closer to flat, and the highs are more pronounced compared to DT 770 Pro (80 ohms).


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> The HD 280 has a way small soundstage; the bass is also closer to flat, and the highs are more pronounced compared to DT 770 Pro (80 ohms).


A way too small soundstage for everything? I agree most music benefits from instrument placement and separation, but on the other hand, i think a small soundstage compliments bassier genres like dubstep and hardstyle.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> OCN and Head-Fi now use the same forum platform.


But it works much better here


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Sup*
> 
> But it works much better here


Agreed. Head-Fi's implementation runs like ass.


----------



## Celcius

Please add me to the club, I've been rockin a pair of AD700's for nearly two years and they continue to amaze me


----------



## 161029

Welcome to Head-Fi! I mean Overclock.net.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Welcome to Head-Fi! I mean Overclock.net.


When i signed on to newOCN i honestly thought i had went to headfi for a second and was really confused.

I have an opportunity to trade my DT880s for a pair of Westone 3s. Anyone with experience with these IEMs?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> When i signed on to newOCN i honestly thought i had went to headfi for a second and was really confused.


Lol!


----------



## pLuhhmm

I prefer this thread to Head-fi. I find a lot of people there are very negative towards new members... and are very hipster about headphones.

Also, does the list of users for headphones get updated anymore? I've been here for a while and I'm not even one it, lol!


----------



## pangolinman

So I realized today that my tastes in music were not being satisfied by my current setup.

As much as I love my DT880s, I realized that when i am at home, i much prefer bassy and intense music, and when I am on the go, i prefer more laid back, detailed, and warm music. Bit of a problem with the average bass of the DT880s and the hyper-analytical sound of the B2s.

I think I will be doing some trading soon and end up with a pair of Ultrasone PRO550s, along with some Westone3s. Thoughts? I've never heard the ultrasones or westones before, but they seem to suit my tastes very well.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I have an opportunity to trade my DT880s for a pair of Westone 3s. Anyone with experience with these IEMs?


I just traded 880s for Westone 2's and the Westone branded E6. Does that make us audiophile Eskimo Brothers? I haven't received them yet but hf has a bunch of impressions. I enjoyed my Pk3's but found I had to turn the volume up too high when people were speaking loudly at the gym.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Went to listen to my somewhat-new DT990's today and I'm getting no sound out of the left driver.

Lovely.

Has anyone dealt with their warranty support before?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I just traded 880s for Westone 2's and the Westone branded E6. Does that make us audiophile Eskimo Brothers? I haven't received them yet but hf has a bunch of impressions. I enjoyed my Pk3's but found I had to turn the volume up too high when people were speaking loudly at the gym.


I suppose it does









That problem should be absolutely nonexistent with the complys we were talking about earlier, I just got another set in, the Tx-100s, and its complete isolation. Remember to replace them when they start to wear out, i kept my last set for a bit too long, and the difference between this new set and the old ones was huge.

I'm going to wait until I get my whole setup together before I upgrade my amp, probably to the new CMoy coming out in two or three days, or maybe an O2. Also been hearing good things about the E11. Not as good as the CMoy, but the supposedly dark sound signature of the E11 seems to fit what Im going for. Eh, I have time to make up my mind, I dont have any money now anyways.


----------



## fbmowner

Just picked up a set of Turtlebeach Earforce p11's! There awesome for the price!


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> Just picked up a set of Turtlebeach Earforce p11's! There awesome for the price!


That's what all people think before they get real headphones


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fbmowner*
> 
> Just picked up a set of Turtlebeach Earforce p11's! There awesome for the price!


No, return them and buy something better.


----------



## ThatWeasel

i got crappy 50 dollar ones. oh yeahh


----------



## nolonger

So I bought a new connector for my HD595's and still have the problem with only the right side working. Suggestions on what to do next? Wiggling the cable around does nothing and I get no sound at all on the left side. Doesn't matter the source.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> So I bought a new connector for my HD595's and still have the problem with only the right side working. Suggestions on what to do next? Wiggling the cable around does nothing and I get no sound at all on the left side. Doesn't matter the source.


As a quick sanity check, measure the impedance of the L side (say between tip and sleeve on the TRS jack) and the impedance of the R side (say between ring and sleeve on TRS jack). Well, with a cheap multimeter, you'll just get the impedance at DC, aka resistance, but that's okay for diagnostics purposes.


----------



## Nytehawk

I have an explainlikei'mfive question, and a request

#1 When using a headphone amp in conjunction with the PC, what is the best way to set the volume levels? I had put the PC @ 100% and used the amp to determine overall volume, but now I'm wondering if I should have it much lower or just under 50% and have the amp @ a higher setting so as to use its power to amplify the signal instead of overdriving the signal before it even gets to the amp. I'd really like to know so I can get the very best quality without risking damage to my headphones.

Headphones= M50's
Amp= ARTcessories HeadAmp4 (cheap Amazon purchase, no idea what kind of quality, but I'm sure you guys with $300 amps will protest)

#2 Why haven't my M50's been added to the OP yet?

Thanks, guys!


----------



## omega17

My E7/E9 DAC forces windows volume to 100% and their reasoning is that windows volume at 100% is totally unaltered, so it lets the amp have complete control over the audio; I'd guess for the same reason, you'll want yours at 100%.


----------



## Wishmaker

I have 50 hours with my Denons and ... my ears are VVIIIBBBBRRRRAAATTTIINNNGGGG with the Fiio E11 connected and bass boost on 1. If I put the bass boost on 2, my ears are dancing







. Simply WOW! I put to shame many cans in the low range!







. I am addicted to my Denon Bass. I cannot listen to anything that does not go this low.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> 
> So I bought a new connector for my HD595's and still have the problem with only the right side working. Suggestions on what to do next? Wiggling the cable around does nothing and I get no sound at all on the left side. Doesn't matter the source.
> 
> 
> 
> As a quick sanity check, measure the impedance of the L side (say between tip and sleeve on the TRS jack) and the impedance of the R side (say between ring and sleeve on TRS jack). Well, with a cheap multimeter, you'll just get the impedance at DC, aka resistance, but that's okay for diagnostics purposes.
Click to expand...

I'll try to buy a multimeter today. The funny thing is they miraculously worked on the home stereo then on the PC. I then increased te volume and it stopped working around 60% volume just like before. I'm thinking this might be a problem with unusually high impedence on the headphones coupled with sources that cant really drive them that well.

One time while troubleshooting yesterday the left side was working, I wiggled the cable close to the left ear and it stopped working. A short maybe?


----------



## r3skyline

oooh...that scares me. at first i thought my HD555s that i bought from someone here were in the same way too...

i have the same issue, but i havent purchased a replacement cable/cord yet...

i messed with the prongs and both speakers are working, resistance is good/continuity is there, but if i buy a 20$ cord and its still like that, im gonna be mad

also, i have 1x pair of ATH M50S ('s' not 's, lol), and 1x pair of HD555

i wanna expand!


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

Ultrasone 900 pro w/blue dragon cable from moonaudio, DT770 pro 80ohm wiring replaced with canare quad cable and neutrik connectors, Ultimate Ears SuperFi 5Pro, buying denons off my friend hopefully


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nytehawk*
> 
> I have an explainlikei'mfive question, and a request
> #1 When using a headphone amp in conjunction with the PC, what is the best way to set the volume levels? I had put the PC @ 100% and used the amp to determine overall volume, but now I'm wondering if I should have it much lower or just under 50% and have the amp @ a higher setting so as to use its power to amplify the signal instead of overdriving the signal before it even gets to the amp. I'd really like to know so I can get the very best quality without risking damage to my headphones.
> Headphones= M50's
> Amp= ARTcessories HeadAmp4 (cheap Amazon purchase, no idea what kind of quality, but I'm sure you guys with $300 amps will protest)
> #2 Why haven't my M50's been added to the OP yet?
> Thanks, guys!


#1. Use the line out instead of headphone out, and volume shouldn't matter.

#2. IDK probably because it gets boring to go around updating the OP







.


----------



## EpicPie

^ OP is lazy.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> ^ OP is lazy.


This was my deduction, I'm just too polite to say it aloud.

Headphone out and line out not the same thing on Xonar DX? Must investigate back panel.

EDIT: There's

SPDIFout/Mic in

Front <- This is what I'm plugged in to, seems to be the only choice.

Side

Center/Sub

Rear

I thought the Xonar DX had a small PreAmp. My reasoning was that there might be distortion if PC signal is being picked up @ 100% volume.


----------



## pangolinman

Because im lazy i never got around to writing my DT880 review. Damnit. Anyways, i trade them for some Westone 3s today, and my Brainwavz B2s should be up in the marketplace soon, if any of you are in the market for some nice new IEMs


----------



## EpicPie

Got this sample in the mail today. 3 days from Singapore to SF, CA.


----------



## Wishmaker

^Any good ?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> ^Any good ?


I'm still listening to it distinguish it's sound signature.

So far I noticed the midrange bass is more detailed.


----------



## Wishmaker

Do you have FiiO Equivalent? The E11?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Do you have FiiO Equivalent? The E11?


No I don't.


----------



## pangolinman

So i went to pick up my Westone 3s today, they sounded fine as i auditioned them, but when i got back, i noticed the crossover is completely screwed up in the right ear. The high speaker cuts in and out, the volume is lower, and there is a fair amount of grain in the sound. I'd rather not make the two hour drive AGAIN to return them and get my DT880s back, but is there any way to fix this?


----------



## csm725

EpicPie, have you tried out the NuForces?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> EpicPie, have you tried out the NuForces?


No I haven't.

Some day i'll be able to though.


----------



## lagittaja

Do I qualify to this club with Steelseries Siberia's








I have the V1 model.
Using them through my Pioneer VSX-519.
Mainly I'm a speaker guy so I haven't seen the need to get any better headphones.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Krully

Love my recent purchase of Xonar STX, AD700's with zalmans mic! Next purchase will be some closed headphones for music/movies!

Complimentary pic.


----------



## EpicPie

The AD700 is great for movies.

If you would like a suggestion for music headphones, what genre's of music do you listen to? I can give you an unbiased suggestion from headphones ive personally used and tried.


----------



## Krully

I guess my taste is a mix of Dubstep, NIN, celldweller etc. I'm a bit all over the place.
The AD700's are fantastic for music and games for my desktop, but I'd also like to get a set of closed headphones with a decent amount of bass to use while in bed so I don't wake my love toy next to me. About $200Aud I'll be looking to spend. Just broke my HD202's a few days ago!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krully*
> 
> I guess my taste is a mix of Dubstep, NIN, celldweller etc.


Ive never heard of NIN or celldweller. lol

If you like bass heavy music, I would suggest Ultrasone HFI 580's or the DJ1 model of the 580. Very well balanced headphones with lush mids and highs so you can get a full range of sound as well as a large soundstage so music sounds like it's surrounding you rather than being pushed into your head. The HFI 580 compliments electronic music quite well.

Though for genre's like Dubstep, soundstage doesn't really benefit the genre. I personally think Dubstep sounds better without soundstage.

The Sony MDR-v600. Shure SRH 840, or the Beyer DT880 would also be a good choice for your music preferences if you want something more all around.

I would suggest Grado's if you listen to Rock music more than electronic. Grado's compliment Rock very well.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Haven't heard of NIN.....


----------



## Nocturin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Haven't heard of NIN.....


Nine Inch Nails?

no?

hehe and I thought I was young


----------



## s1rrah

Special deal for OCN Headphone Club Members only:

I recently upgraded to the Shure SE535 IEM and I'm therefore selling my pair of 1 year old Shure SE530's.

I've listed a classified at head-fi.org but wanted to make a note here as well.

OCN Headphone Club members that might be interested in buying these from me can take $25.00 off the stated price.

Here's a link to the for sale, thread:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/579867/shure-se530

...

FYI. Excellent IEM's (I think I sold my last pair of SE530's to a fellow OCN'r as well)

.joel


----------



## Victorious25

Guess I should be a member of this group, all things considered.
I have Audez'e LCD-2 Rev. 2s, AKG k701s, and Audio Technica ATH-AD700s. I used to own Beyerdynamic DT880 600 ohms as well.


----------



## EpicPie

This review sample came in today. :3


----------



## pangolinman

My B2s are now up on the OCN marketplace, BUY BUY BUY.

I need money to fix my W3s


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

So...if I were to buy a cheap (but nice) set of earphones or headphones for my iPod...
What should I buy?
I'd like them to be smaller if possible. I liked the simple design of the iPod ear-buds, but they broke and the sound wasn't really all that.
Would anyone like to help me? :3


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> So...if I were to buy a cheap (but nice) set of earphones or headphones for my iPod...
> What should I buy?
> I'd like them to be smaller if possible. I liked the simple design of the iPod ear-buds, but they broke and the sound wasn't really all that.
> Would anyone like to help me? :3


How cheap is cheap? Music taste?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> So...if I were to buy a cheap (but nice) set of earphones or headphones for my iPod...
> What should I buy?
> I'd like them to be smaller if possible. I liked the simple design of the iPod ear-buds, but they broke and the sound wasn't really all that.
> Would anyone like to help me? :3


If you just want something decent but random and cheap, these come in lots of colors: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=jvc+marshmallow&x=0&y=0

The older models I had were pretty good for the price, I haven't researched the new ones but I don't see why they would be worse.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Ive never heard of NIN or celldweller. lol
> If you like bass heavy music, I would suggest Ultrasone HFI 580's or the DJ1 model of the 580. Very well balanced headphones with lush mids and highs so you can get a full range of sound as well as a large soundstage so music sounds like it's surrounding you rather than being pushed into your head. The HFI 580 compliments electronic music quite well.
> Though for genre's like Dubstep, soundstage doesn't really benefit the genre. I personally think Dubstep sounds better without soundstage.
> The Sony MDR-v600. Shure SRH 840, or the Beyer DT880 would also be a good choice for your music preferences if you want something more all around.
> I would suggest Grado's if you listen to Rock music more than electronic. Grado's compliment Rock very well.


Epic, I have to ask why you wouldn't consider the ATH-M50's for this type of music. I am not asking for the purpose of debate, but because I have recently been getting into more Dubstep and bass-heavy Electronica, and thought I had the proper setup with my M50's. Just curious if there are other options in the same price range that would vastly outpace them for this type of music so I can get the most out of it.
TIA


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> So...if I were to buy a cheap (but nice) set of earphones or headphones for my iPod...
> What should I buy?
> I'd like them to be smaller if possible. I liked the simple design of the iPod ear-buds, but they broke and the sound wasn't really all that.
> Would anyone like to help me? :3
> 
> 
> 
> How cheap is cheap? Music taste?
Click to expand...

Classic rock mostly, though some classical and scores from movies like LotR.

And cheap like less than $40-$50.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Classic rock mostly, though some classical and scores from movies like LotR.
> And cheap like less than $40-$50.


I'd say go for the MEElec A151s. Not bass heavy at all, but rather, focusing on mids and highs. Should handle bass guitar well, just not thumping electro beats. I've read the seperation between instruments is good, and the mids seem to be just the sort of type you would want for classic rock. The sound should be more of a warm and intimate sound, favoring natural sound over micro detail.

MEEs are also known to have a great fit for running and moving around, once in, they won't dislodge unless deliberately removed.


----------



## Nytehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I'd say go for the MEElec A151s. Not bass heavy at all, but rather, focusing on mids and highs. Should handle bass guitar well, just not thumping electro beats. I've read the seperation between instruments is good, and the mids seem to be just the sort of type you would want for classic rock. The sound should be more of a warm and intimate sound, favoring natural sound over micro detail.
> MEEs are also known to have a great fit for running and moving around, once in, they won't dislodge unless deliberately removed.


They sound perfect for Symphony/Orchestra. Less bass muddling and greater detail in the peaks. This is what my OE 555's are for vs my M50's, so I kinda get that feel.


----------



## EpicPie

Friend ordered himself and I a pair of Koss DJ100's for $50 each.


----------



## chanster

BOSE Around-Ear (AE1)

Got these recently and over the Aurvana DJ i had my god this is beautiful. I can hear instruments i never heard before on the Aurvanas.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chanster*
> 
> BOSE Around-Ear (AE1)
> Got these recently and over the Aurvana DJ i had my god this is beautiful. I can hear instruments i never heard before on the Aurvanas.


Looooooooooooooooooooool, Bose.


----------



## csm725

Guise - Sennheiser HD 558!








Powered by a NuForce Icon USB DAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

What kind of DSP/software do you guys use for gaming with _non-gaming_ headphones?

I have Supreme FX X-Fi 2 on my motherboard (which I understand is just everyday Realtek with a software layer) and a Sabre DAC in my outboard processor. I've tried to get "gaming-grade" audio in my JH13s with little success, probably because I don't know where to look or what software/drivers/tools to use. I would imagine making use of the onboard X-Fi's software would be best.


----------



## Wishmaker

When I game, I make sure to use one of my X-FI cards (Titanium / Titanium HD) because they provide the best gaming experience. Now, I don't use my HD650s or D2000s for gaming but a POS plantronics headset which works very well


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> When I game, I make sure to use one of my X-FI cards (Titanium / Titanium HD) because they provide the best gaming experience. Now, I don't use my HD650s or D2000s for gaming but a POS plantronics headset which works very well


That's what I'm trying to determine. I can pick up a pair of Turtle Beach X12s for $40 right now and I'm not sure if I should go that route. I'm pretty convinced that music-oriented headphones are just not up-to-par for gaming compared to dedicated gaming devices, though.


----------



## MrXVI

hey audiophiles

im sick of buying stupid headphones which always break and have low quality "most of them last 6 months or less"

bought logitech headphones (dont remember which one) and it was SO UNCOMFORTABLE and broke in less than 3 months (cable was cut)

bought razer Carcharias was comfy but it was so quite even when i put volume on max and cable cut after 6 months

and a lot of other crappy headphones

so I want your recommendations on my next one

It would be much better if it was wireless

budget: 100$ (lower would be better)

check this one if its good or not Sennheiser RS120

and thank you all









EDIT: ill be using it mostly for gaming


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrXVI*
> 
> *snip*


You sir are looking for the Audio Technica AD700. It has some of the best soundstage ive ever heard. Excellent sound imaging as well.

It may seem over suggested but it is truly the king for gaming with audiophile grade sound.

Get the AD700 with a Zalman clip on mic and you're set.

Here is the cheapest I could find it online.
http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-AD700

A little over your budget but these wont break on you in 6 months. I guarantee that.


----------



## acpetrillo1

I'd like to join. I own a pair of Sennheiser HD 558's.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> You sir are looking for the Audio Technica AD700. It has some of the best soundstage ive ever heard. Excellent sound imaging as well.
> It may seem over suggested but it is truly the king for gaming with audiophile grade sound.
> Get the AD700 with a Zalman clip on mic and you're set.
> Here is the cheapest I could find it online.
> http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-AD700
> A little over your budget but these wont break on you in 6 months. I guarantee that.


They are great but bear in mind they are open backed, so they have allot of sound leakage both ways, not so good in a noisy environment or where you are going to disturb others with your own noise.

@ MrXVI

have you tried the corsair hs1's? they are very comfortable and pretty robust, not audiophile grade ofc but unless your very cruel to them they should last.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

My Hd280 Pro's arrive tomorrow so sign me up.









This is my first "real" set of cans; I'm looking forward to listening to some of my favorite violin concertos through them.

I contemplated between the 280's and the ATH-A700's for a while (hope I didn't goof) but went with the Sennheiser because I had a chance to listen to them first.

One last thing, how should I burn these in? Thanks.

EDIT: Should I consider using an amp for these?


----------



## deadscope

My Sennheiser HD280 Pro's arrived this morning, they seem like a popular pair of cans based on the last couple of pages.

Picked them up for my plane trip over the ditch on Friday, hopefully they don't disturb who ever has to sit next to me


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> They are great but bear in mind they are open backed, so they have allot of sound leakage both ways, not so good in a noisy environment or where you are going to disturb others with your own noise.
> @ MrXVI
> have you tried the corsair hs1's? they are very comfortable and pretty robust, not audiophile grade ofc but unless your very cruel to them they should last.


Ive demo'ed the HS1's at the computer store I work at, they aren't audiophile quality.

@ MrXVI, if you want the best of both word's. The ATH A700 or Ultrasone HFI 550 or 580/DJ1.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> My Sennheiser HD280 Pro's arrived this morning, they seem like a popular pair of cans based on the last couple of pages.
> Picked them up for my plane trip over the ditch on Friday, hopefully they don't disturb who ever has to sit next to me


They wont, they have excellent isolation, they're probably one of the best headphones to use for air travel actually.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Ive demo'ed the HS1's at the computer store I work at, they aren't audiophile quality.
> @ MrXVI, if you want the best of both word's. The ATH A700 or Ultrasone HFI 550 or 580/DJ1.


Hence why i said that they are not..... i mention them because it sounds to me like MrXVI is really after a high quality gaming headset that will last, and is looking for audiophile gear due to it tending to be high end and good quality rather than for the acoustic properties. Of the various headsets i've owned over the years, and i've owned far too many just ask my girlfriend apparently it justifies all the damn shoes..... the HS1 is honestly the best made, its flexible where it should be its comfortable it doesn't creak and i've sat on and dropped them countless times without having any problems.

For listening to the right kind of music the ad700's will be a much nicer experience and the sound stage on them is incredible but for gaming at the end of the day he will be paying a high premium for a whole bunch of features he most likely wont be making use of. Also some music like for example dubstep decent quality open cans will loose out to much cheaper closed cans due to the emphasis on bass lines.

That said both the ad700's and the a700s are great recommendations and great headphones shame they come in at 30% more than the budget we were asked to fit inside.


----------



## MrXVI

Im not sure i can push budget but thanks guys

the ad700 and Ultrasone HFI 550 defiantly look nice but they are above budget









being "audiophile" quality isnt that important I just want a good quality sound and durable headset
being razer charcarias quality is good enough for me i just want it to be more durable (or wireless) "wont cut"


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> They wont, they have excellent isolation, they're probably one of the best headphones to use for air travel actually.


Good to know! I don't have to muck around with all that pink noise stuff do I?


----------



## Wishmaker

I am starting to get used to my Denons. I put them on and I find it normal to have so much bass. I knew this day would come







. Today I was looking at my FiiO E11 bass boost, saw it was on Max, and said :' I have become spoiled'


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> Good to know! I don't have to muck around with all that pink noise stuff do I?


Not at all. It's entirely up to you, the debate about burn in and the effectiveness of something such as running pink noise for hours is ongoing. Personally I believe that everyone should just use the headphones as they always would.


----------



## Mayor Winters

Oh my, didnt see this thread!

Add me with:

AKG K701 gaming, movies, music... anything in the computer








AKG K450 for the MP3 and smartphone
Technics RP-DH1200 as my couple while mixing music


----------



## EpicPie

Got my DJ100's today. Really liking them so far. The midrange. <3


----------



## Petrol

I'm in the market for a pair of headphones that defies convention and comes with a shell that does NOT fall apart within a year. Does anyone have a recommendation for a pair of cans that is encased in a suitably engineered METAL shell instead of shifty China-assembled plastic and also has the sound qualities I'm looking for? I'd like a transparent but intimate soundstage with strong bass response, crystal clear treble, and comfortable for listening to for hours on end. I'm willing to pay any price for uncompromising build and sound quality in one perfect package.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> I'm in the market for a pair of headphones that defies convention and comes with a shell that does NOT fall apart within a year. Does anyone have a recommendation for a pair of cans that is encased in a suitably engineered METAL shell instead of shifty China-assembled plastic and also has the sound qualities I'm looking for? I'd like a transparent but intimate soundstage with strong bass response, crystal clear treble, and comfortable for listening to for hours on end. I'm willing to pay any price for uncompromising build and sound quality in one perfect package.


Why does it have to be metal? Made-in-Ireland Sennheiser HD25-1 II's are probably some of the most durable headphones out there and they're comprised of (tough) plastic. Older plastic Beyerdynamics have also withstood the test of time.

In fact some of the metal full-sizers like Grados have suspect build quality.

But to your point, since you haven't cited a budget I'd take a look at the Beyerdynamic Tesla T1 for high-end sound with solid build quality. It feels very substantial while still being comfortable. I wouldn't call the bass response emphasized, but it's a solid performer throughout the frequency range with few of the glaring defects that plague sub-$1k headphones.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Not sure whose maintaining this any longer (whoever it is, thanks) but would you kindly update with ATH-A700. Thanks again.


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Got my DJ100's today. Really liking them so far. The midrange. <3


One of my favorite headphones for under $100


----------



## deadscope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deadscope*
> 
> My Sennheiser HD280 Pro's arrived this morning, they seem like a popular pair of cans based on the last couple of pages.
> Picked them up for my plane trip over the ditch on Friday, hopefully they don't disturb who ever has to sit next to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They wont, they have excellent isolation, they're probably one of the best headphones to use for air travel actually.
Click to expand...

Loved using them on the flight yesterday, loaded up a couple of iTunes rental movies on the iPad and away I went.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> One of my favorite headphones for under $100


I'm loving mine. Placed my HFI-580 pads on them for extra sound isolation and comfort.

I was surprised at how light and comfortable these were. I haven't touched my HFI-580's since I got these.

Also, the black aluminium finish is a nice touch. Gives it a clean look.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I'm loving mine. Placed my HFI-580 pads on them for extra sound isolation and comfort.
> I was surprised at how light and comfortable these were. I haven't touched my HFI-580's since I got these.
> Also, the black aluminium finish is a nice touch. Gives it a clean look.


You prefer them to the 580s? In what respect?

Also, please, somebody, buy my B2s!


----------



## stevman17

I just got the Superlux HD668B Dynamic. I recommend them, nice bass, nice depth. They are ugly too, which I love.


----------



## Petrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why does it have to be metal? Made-in-Ireland Sennheiser HD25-1 II's are probably some of the most durable headphones out there and they're comprised of (tough) plastic. Older plastic Beyerdynamics have also withstood the test of time.
> In fact some of the metal full-sizers like Grados have suspect build quality.
> But to your point, since you haven't cited a budget I'd take a look at the Beyerdynamic Tesla T1 for high-end sound with solid build quality. It feels very substantial while still being comfortable. I wouldn't call the bass response emphasized, but it's a solid performer throughout the frequency range with few of the glaring defects that plague sub-$1k headphones.


Thanks for responding. Those cans do have a pretty impressive spec sheet, but unfortunately it's about twice as much as I'm _able_ to spend now (I know I said price is no object, but beyond $500 there's a definite price-vertigo effect). I suppose I will take another look at Sennheiser. I have HD 477 cans for travel and all-around use and the simple and rugged design has kept them kicking for years but the sound quality just isn't there. Maybe there's a set of Senns out there that shows as much love for treble as for bass and is built to last


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Petrol*
> 
> Thanks for responding. Those cans do have a pretty impressive spec sheet, but unfortunately it's about twice as much as I'm _able_ to spend now (I know I said price is no object, but beyond $500 there's a definite price-vertigo effect). I suppose I will take another look at Sennheiser. I have HD 477 cans for travel and all-around use and the simple and rugged design has kept them kicking for years but the sound quality just isn't there. Maybe there's a set of Senns out there that shows as much love for treble as for bass and is built to last


Sennheiser usually manufactures their professional-level (i.e. for studio/monitoring use) to high durability standards like the HD25-1 II and HD25-SP. Their audiophile level headphones usually aren't fantastically built -- the outside grills for the HD 6X0 are known to scratch easily and the headband is known to crack over time. You'll be disappointed to know that even the supra-$1000 HD 800 is comprised pretty much entirely of plastic (was a big sticking point for critics when it was released).


----------



## pangolinman

Anyone know anything about Kozee reshelling? Once my W3s get back from westone, i think I'd like to get them reshelled as a custom, and Kozee only charges $120, which is pretty damn cheap.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> You prefer them to the 580s? In what respect?


I listen to lots of Vocal Trance, lots of it has female vocals which is why ive been using my DJ100's over my 580's. For other genre's like Hardstyle, Electro, and Dubstep. I prefer my 580's.


----------



## RallyMaster

Essence STX with LME49720NA opamps + Little Dot MKII with GE 5654W driver tubes + HD600 = I have been sitting at my desk since dinner (3 hours ago) listening to music.

The beauty of electrical engineering.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Essence STX with LME49720NA opamps + Little Dot MKII with GE 5654W driver tubes + HD600 = I have been sitting at my desk since dinner (3 hours ago) listening to music.
> The beauty of electrical engineering.


I know that feeling.

OP amp and amp choice seem great, I'd imagine they smooth out and warm up the sound of the HD600s quite a bit. How are you liking them all so far?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Need some help i need a headset thing for only BF3 but can only spend $100 Aus and can only buy from here.. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116 what would you guys recommend?

Thanks


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I know that feeling.
> OP amp and amp choice seem great, I'd imagine they smooth out and warm up the sound of the HD600s quite a bit. How are you liking them all so far?


I've had this stuff for months now. I knew all this stuff was going to sound great but with all the trips and projects I have for work, it wasn't all that easy to find time to sit down and just listen to my setup for a while. Great stuff.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> I have been sitting at my desk since dinner (3 hours ago) listening to music.


Good times.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Hey guys, I'm currently looking for some headphones to upgrade from my HD 201s. Budget is probably around £60 and I have a xonar DX if that changes anything.

I mostly play games and listen to a fair bit of rock/pop/

I was looking at the HD 555s but I can't seem to find them anywhere in the UK.

Thanks


----------



## DrHairyPants

If possible, I'd like to join.

Headphones currently in my possession:

Technics RP-DJ 1200
Shure SRH840
Beyerdynamic DT990 600Ohm
Sennheiser HD650


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrHairyPants*
> 
> If possible, I'd like to join.
> Headphones currently in my possession:
> Technics RP-DJ 1200
> Shure SRH840
> Beyerdynamic DT990 600Ohm
> Sennheiser HD650


Nice collection there!


----------



## friend'scatdied

No one's even "joining" anymore? AFAIK the thread doesn't have an active maintainer.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> No one's even "joining" anymore? AFAIK the thread doesn't have an active maintainer.


We should do something about that


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm currently looking for some headphones to upgrade from my HD 201s. Budget is probably around £60 and I have a xonar DX if that changes anything.
> I mostly play games and listen to a fair bit of rock/pop/
> I was looking at the HD 555s but I can't seem to find them anywhere in the UK.
> Thanks


They are discontinued, though you can find them in Amazon or Ebay. If you don't mind used pairs, I'm use you can hit up the head-fi forums or even here. The HD 558s is the "newer" model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> No one's even "joining" anymore? AFAIK the thread doesn't have an active maintainer.


Considering the thread is over 4 years old and the OP has not even logged on for a long time, it only makes sense. The question is who is willing to maintain it?


----------



## TUDJ

If anyone is interested in maintaining the members list then let me know









----

I'm considering getting some DT880/600s and selling my HD600, I love my HD600's but fancy a change. Can anyone recommend a good headphone seller in the US? I have family coming over to the UK in a few weeks and could ask them to bring me a pair of DT880s.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> If anyone is interested in maintaining the members list then let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> I'm considering getting some DT880/600s and selling my HD600, I love my HD600's but fancy a change. *Can anyone recommend a good headphone seller in the US?* I have family coming over to the UK in a few weeks and could ask them to bring me a pair of DT880s.


If the OP does not return, I will do it







. I am also interested in that information as I am going to upgrade to the D7000 and I 750 -900 pounds in the UK is rather steep.


----------



## Skoobs

i recently bought a pair of ath-esw9s to add to my collection. quite enjoying them.


----------



## Dr216

So im looking for a DAC and/or a decent headphone amp, going to be running dt770 pros 80ohm and ATH ad 700s through a xonar d2x.

Budget is pretty flexible but keep it somewhat sensible given the setup I have. If possible I'd like to keep it bellow £200 ish.

Thanks in advance

DR

Also if anyone has some good advice for some more mobile headphones I'd appreciate it I have AKG K450s at the moment and they are pretty nice but there is something i cant quite put my finger on that they just seem to lack a certain warmth or something cant put my finger on it but i'm in the market for a replacement


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> If anyone is interested in maintaining the members list then let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> I'm considering getting some DT880/600s and selling my HD600, I love my HD600's but fancy a change. Can anyone recommend a good headphone seller in the US? I have family coming over to the UK in a few weeks and could ask them to bring me a pair of DT880s.


Try Amazon.com. They currently have the DT 880 Pro 600 Ohm for $241.37.

Most places will charge you $309.00 street for a new pair of DT 880/600s.

I'm curious that you don't get competitive prices over yonder since Beyer is a European (German) brand.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try Amazon.com. They currently have the DT 880 Pro 600 Ohm for $241.37.
> Most places will charge you $309.00 street for a new pair of DT 880/600s.
> I'm curious that you don't get competitive prices over yonder since Beyer is a European (German) brand.


Thanks







That's about £60/70 saving.

I suspect it's because of VAT which is 20%.


----------



## Shane1244

So I bought Dr. Dre studio's with my BestBuy discount for $120.. I figured it'd be good for when I listen to my eletronic music, needless to say, my Sony XB500's sound better, and I got them for $25 lol

Needless to say, they are going on eBay ahha..


----------



## Wishmaker

Thanks for the Amazon.com tip. I can save up to 200 pounds on the DENON







. All I have to do is find a way to ship them to the UK







.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks for the Amazon.com tip. I can save up to 200 pounds on the DENON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . All I have to do is find a way to ship them to the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Bare in mind that you'll pay customs charges on any imports.

Here's all the info on import charges.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Bare in mind that you'll pay customs charges on any imports.
> Here's all the info on import charges.


Thanks. Way to burst my bubble. Add the Duty Tax + VAT, I end up with 170 pounds more on the price of the product


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks. Way to burst my bubble. Add the Duty Tax + VAT, I end up with 170 pounds more on the price of the product


Sorry









I doubt it would be that much though, when I had my headphone amp sent over I paid about £45 import charges and that was valued at about £400.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it would be that much though, when I had my headphone amp sent over I paid about £45 import charges and that was valued at about £400.


I must have used the wrong calculator then







. There is still hope for my Denon D7000







. Any news on the OP? What are we going to do with this club?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I must have used the wrong calculator then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There is still hope for my Denon D7000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Any news on the OP? What are we going to do with this club?


I'm going to try and contact fallenangel first of all. I also need to figure out how to get you as the OP, I've not done that on this platform yet. I'll get the wheels set in motion later this evening.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I'm going to try and contact fallenangel first of all. I also need to figure out how to get you as the OP, I've not done that on this platform yet. I'll get the wheels set in motion later this evening.


Understandable. I would not want to step on anyone's toes. I see you are in the UK. Any reputable places where heaphone prices are acceptable? I saw John Lewis and they want 900 pounds for the Denon D7000







. The price seems to fluctuate between 750 and 900







.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Understandable. I would not want to step on anyone's toes. I see you are in the UK. Any reputable places where heaphone prices are acceptable? I saw John Lewis and they want 900 pounds for the Denon D7000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The price seems to fluctuate between 750 and 900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Peter Tyson has them at £600, most other places seem to have them around £750.

Peter Tyson is highly reputable, I've never personally bought from them but they are one of the bigger names in HiFi for the UK.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Peter Tyson has them at £600, most other places seem to have them around £750.
> Peter Tyson is highly reputable, I've never personally bought from them but they are one of the bigger names in HiFi for the UK.


Thanks. Would give rep but I can't.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Peter Tyson has them at £600, most other places seem to have them around £750.
> Peter Tyson is highly reputable, I've never personally bought from them but they are one of the bigger names in HiFi for the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Would give rep but I can't.
Click to expand...

Yes you can, unless they somehow patched the old way with the new layout.

But I won't give that secret out.


----------



## csm725

They patched it since rep is now a Javascript thing rather than a URL


----------



## chinesekiwi

Bah, can paycheck come in (I get paid fortnightly) so I can buy a couple of headphones for review!

yes, review!

The Takstar HI-2050 and the Takstar TS-671.

Watch this space.


----------



## Dr216

No one gonna suggest me a Dac/amp? or do i have to resort to looking through your sigs for inspiration


----------



## chinesekiwi

??/

Your post must of got lost in the pile of other posts here. It's much easier to create a separate thread than post in here.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Bah, can paycheck come in (I get paid fortnightly) so I can buy a couple of headphones for review!
> yes, review!
> The Takstar HI-2050 and the Takstar TS-671.
> Watch this space.


Definitely will be looking forward to it. :3

Got me a pair of Koss DJ 100s for a friend, got them on a decent deal. Tons of great reviews on these cans, yet not a single one decided to go out and mention how bloody uncomfortable these things are. They're right on your ear, pushing on the lobes.

I had this strange idea that they were around the ear headphones. Tons of reviews saying the treble wasn't harsh on these, and yet they are. Listening to rock on these is extremely fatiguing. Granted, this is all out of the box~ but I'm not very happy with them so far. Going to see about burning these in before I gift them out. I might end up returning them.

Great soundstage for a closed headphone. Very clear sound. Love how sturdy they are and flexible. Shame the comfort is so bleh~. I can't see anyone wearing this for too long before needing to rub their ears and their temples from the stress.

Best Buy wouldn't let me try these on, or crack open a box. But they have a no-risk, return any time thing going on until Jan 24 so, I thought what the hell.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> *snip*


I noticed the stock earpads were very uncomfortable. I switched mine out with the earpads that came with my DJ1's. Now they comfortable sit over my ears.









Thinking about picking up Beyer DT 250 velours for both my DJ1's and DJ100's.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I noticed the stock earpads were very uncomfortable. I switched mine out with the earpads that came with my DJ1's. Now they comfortable sit over my ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about picking up Beyer DT 250 velours for both my DJ1's and DJ100's.


Mmm~ might think about that. Not sure I'm all for having to modify headphones when they're brand new. With so much competition out there, not sure why we should have to do that. :3

Did you find burn-in to be necessary or helpful with your DJ-100s?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Mmm~ might think about that. Not sure I'm all for having to modify headphones when they're brand new. With so much competition out there, not sure why we should have to do that. :3
> Did you find burn-in to be necessary or helpful with your DJ-100s?


Burn-in definitely helped a lot.


----------



## pangolinman

So Westone contacted me today and let me know that my W3s are completely shot. I have to go buy new ones.
Lesson learned, dont be stupid on craigslist, not everyone is as honest as you.

Westone has been great in dealing with the situation though, and they're discounting a brand new pair to $175 for me.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> So Westone contacted me today and let me know that my W3s are completely shot. I have to go buy new ones.
> Lesson learned, dont be stupid on craigslist, not everyone is as honest as you.
> Westone has been great in dealing with the situation though, and they're discounting a brand new pair to $175 for me.


Full story?


----------



## Crazy9000

Sounds like his CL pair were fakes, so westone couldn't honor any warranty.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Lesson learned, dont be stupid on craigslist, not everyone is as honest as you.


Ouch, that sucks.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Check out my ATH-M50's. 4', dual-entry modded Cardas cable and velour earpads.


----------



## Domino

Anyone think a Pioneer 520k would be enough to power some shure 940s?

What about a portable solution. Man, I can't wait to get these.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Full story?


Ill write it up tomorrow, I have a lot of schoolwork tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Sounds like his CL pair were fakes, so westone couldn't honor any warranty.


They were legitimate. I could tell from the moment i heard them. Just as soon as I left, the drivers started cutting out in the right ear, and the guy dissapeared. Westone confirmed they were legitimate. $187.10 to get a new pair shipped to me, confirmed an hour ago.


----------



## yang88she

Just built this stand from some plastic pipes from my local Lowes for my Senn 650's


----------



## EpicPie

@ crimson. Where did you buy the velour pads?


----------



## nategr8ns

Just bought a used pair of HD-205s. Love them. I'm very happy, though I can see myself stepping it up somewhere down the line. I might just build a little battery-powered headphone amp and see how I like that.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ crimson. Where did you buy the velour pads?


http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/DT250Earpad/

EDIT: Don't worry that they are not specifically for the ATH-M50, they fit perfectly on the headphones.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

LOL add me to the club i got Razer Carcharias Gaming Headset







pretty good for music and stuff havent done BF3... yet be playing that soon tho


----------



## Domino

Anyone use a 3.5 mm jack from their creative card to a receiver and then through a headphone out to maintain the audio effects given by the creative card?


----------



## TUDJ

Just an update on the state of the members list/OP.

I've recreated Fallen's spreadsheet and have started adding in the changes since Fallen's last update. Wishmaker is helping me update the list, once we are all up to date (shouldn't be any longer than a week) then Wishmaker will be keeping the list up to date with any additions.

I've still not decided if I want to spend some money on a pair of DT880 600Ω


----------



## boom50cal

Well my JVC HA-RX900's went out on Saturday








So I went up to a local Ross for Christmas shopping and picked up a pair of little JVC HA-RX300's for like $17 total. Anyone ever tried to do an RMA with JVC, specifically for headphones?

Details of problem: I was listening to some music and talking in TS(at about 65% volume) when all of a sudden, the left ear speaker just started cracking then went out. Let them cool down for a bit, and they worked up to about 30% volume. After that, bam and the left ear speaker cuts out again. Does it sound like a problem that I could easily fix myself? I got $150k of automotive tools and electrical tools in my shop, thanks dad for being a mechanic since 1987. I was thinking it could be a frayed wire or bad solder point? Worst case scenario, torn cone or fried magnets/driver.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Just an update on the state of the members list/OP.
> I've recreated Fallen's spreadsheet and have started adding in the changes since Fallen's last update. Wishmaker is helping me update the list, once we are all up to date (shouldn't be any longer than a week) then Wishmaker will be keeping the list up to date with any additions.


Kudos and thanks to both you and Wishmaster for putting the work in.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Anyone use a 3.5 mm jack from their creative card to a receiver and then through a headphone out to maintain the audio effects given by the creative card?


It shouldn't hurt anything compared to plugging straight, unless the headphone out on the receiver really sucks.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Just an update on the state of the members list/OP.


Thanks guys.


----------



## CloudX

I'll join in with my way sub-par stuff compared to some of you guys haha!

Headphones: Sennheiser HD515, HD212 Pro, HD280 Pro
Amp: JDSLabs Cmoy on 18v.


----------



## Dr216

just took delivery of my Caimen DAC sounds sooo sexy, but now i need new headphones, its way too much car for the ones I have, hit me up with some suggestions, want something that will last, has a natural/neutral but not boring sound, Idealy Semi open.

Budget is I guess somewhere under £300 but that can stretch if thats too low a number. Can always sell my current sets to offset the cost a little.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> just took delivery of my Caimen DAC sounds sooo sexy, but now i need new headphones, its way too much car for the ones I have, hit me up with some suggestions, want something that will last, has a natural/neutral but not boring sound, Idealy Semi open.
> Budget is I guess somewhere under £300 but that can stretch if thats too low a number. Can always sell my current sets to offset the cost a little.


The Beresford Caiman?

The first Semi-Open headphone that springs to mind is the DT880, I'm not sure what the Caiman will handle but the 600Ω version are what you should be looking at if the amp is capable.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> The Beresford Caiman?
> The first Semi-Open headphone that springs to mind is the DT880, I'm not sure what the Caiman will handle but the 600Ω version are what you should be looking at if the amp is capable.


yeah I looked around allot and decided in the end if i was gonna buy something i may as well buy something decent, reviews rated it pretty well and Stanley was very helpful and informative which was a nice change from almost everyone else i tried to buy stuff from.

Will have a look around and see what its able to drive.

then i just need an amp to go with some speakers and im all set for audio stuff for a while


----------



## pangolinman

Two new Shures being released, SRH1840, and SRH1440, both open back. AFAIK, this is shure's first open can. I really think they look gorgeous.


----------



## Spykerv

Gaming Headphone: Creative Sound Blaster Arena
Headphones: Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250ohm


----------



## FearSC549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> Check out my ATH-M50's. 4', dual-entry modded Cardas cable and velour earpads.


Why such good cables on a mediocre headphone


----------



## Shodhanth

Audio Technica AD300
Source; uDAC.
I'm poor so no upgrades for the foreseeable future.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FearSC549*
> 
> Why such good cables on a mediocre headphone


I doesn't sound so mediocre any more.


----------



## Wishmaker

Started the updating process so bear with us until we get to the last page


----------



## Wishmaker

Dear All,

Phase one of the updating process is complete. I have a few more pages to skim through and the list will include everyone. Also, I would like to ask you guys for a favour. I have seen posts of the sort :

1. Check my signature
2. A picture

What is the problem with this? Why tell me to look someplace else, instead of actually making it clear and concise what gear you own? Second, why post a picture which I will have to open in a new window and zoom in order to get the whole shebang? For example, I have seen pictures with 5-6 different headphones stacked so I had to use the magnifying glass to read the exact name and model.

Just a thought that will help the updating process in the future. Make sure you write exactly in your post what gear you have







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Dear All,
> Phase one of the updating process is complete. I have a few more pages to skim through and the list will include everyone. Also, I would like to ask you guys for a favour. I have seen posts of the sort :
> 1. Check my signature
> 2. A picture
> What is the problem with this? Why tell me to look someplace else, instead of actually making it clear and concise what gear you own? Second, why post a picture which I will have to open in a new window and zoom in order to get the whole shebang? For example, I have seen pictures with 5-6 different headphones stacked so I had to use the magnifying glass to read the exact name and model.
> Just a thought that will help the updating process in the future. Make sure you write exactly in your post what gear you have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Awesome! You missed my JH Audio JH13 Pros though.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Awesome! You missed my JH Audio JH13 Pros though.


Sorry about that. If anyone else notices something, make sure you point it out. I rectified the issue


----------



## csm725

Wishmaker,
In addition to the AD700's I have Senn HD558's.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Wishmaker,
> In addition to the AD700's I have Senn HD558's.


My list says they are there







. Am I reading the wrong one?









csm725 AD700, HD558


----------



## OmegaRED.

I've got a pair of Sennheiser 595 and Triton Ax Pro 5.1...the latter of which doesn't get much use


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My list says they are there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Am I reading the wrong one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> csm725 AD700, HD558


I've only just updated that one, it wasn't there an hour ago


----------



## csm725

Oh, nevermind, cheers.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Oh, nevermind, cheers.


I was ninja'd!







.


----------



## elzhi




----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*


Thank you very much for posting.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Sorry about that. If anyone else notices something, make sure you point it out. I rectified the issue


Cool, when's it gonna update? Still not seeing it.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Cool, when's it gonna update? Still not seeing it.


We've done the update, you should be there with the JH Audio JH13 Pro too! Is the update not in real time?


----------



## csm725

5 minute delay is what GDocs tends to say.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 5 minute delay is what GDocs tends to say.


Thanks and please be patient with me as I am a heavy Office user and know my way around Excel but this one takes some time getting used too. Damn Microsoft for brainwashing me







.

I have added elzhi too!


----------



## elzhi

thanks for adding me


----------



## Aznboy1993

I think I'm already on the list, but add me with IEMs as well









Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10
Klipsch Image X10
Monster Turbine Pro Copper
Klipsch Image S4i

And another set of headphones as well!

V-Moda Crossfade LP

Cheers!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznboy1993*
> 
> I think I'm already on the list, but add me with IEMs as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimate Ears TripleFi 10
> Klipsch Image X10
> Monster Turbine Pro Copper
> Klipsch Image S4i
> And another set of headphones as well!
> V-Moda Crossfade LP
> Cheers!


I have done the modifications. Please allow for a few minutes and have a look if you are happy!

P.S: 7000th post. MILESTONE!


----------



## Draygonn

Thanks for the updates guys. I added HD800s and traded away the DT880s (loved 'em). I also have Modded Fostex T40RPs and Westone 2s.



edit: post 2222 woot!


----------



## Wishmaker

^Done


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Thanks for the updates guys. I added HD800s and traded away the DT880s (loved 'em). I also have Modded Fostex T40RPs and Westone 2s.
> 
> edit: post 2222 woot!


The main tube on your crack looks AMAZING. Is that stock or upgraded?

I actually no longer have any of my headphones. Only Brainwavz B2s and soon westone 3s (in repair)

Looking to get myself some ultrasone pro 550s or pro 900s (im not a bass-head per se, but i do like a headphone that can do every genre)


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> The main tube on your crack looks AMAZING. Is that stock or upgraded?
> I actually no longer have any of my headphones. Only Brainwavz B2s and soon westone 3s (in repair)
> Looking to get myself some ultrasone pro 550s or pro 900s (im not a bass-head per se, but i do like a headphone that can do every genre)


I've made the changes. Make sure you shout when you get the Ultrasone


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> The main tube on your crack looks AMAZING. Is that stock or upgraded?


It's the stock JAN 6080 and it looks so much better than the Tung Sol 5998s I'm tempted to paint the 5998 bases silver.

How much longer till your W3s are fixed?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> ...DT880s (loved 'em).


I'm ever so close to buying myself a pair of those, my problem is that I cannot demo them anywhere and I'm reluctant to shell out £200 to find I prefer my HD600







Have you heard the HD600, if so how would you describe the differences between them and the DT880?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Have you heard the HD600, if so how would you describe the differences between them and the DT880?


I only heard them for a short demo at a meet. I meant to a/b them on my WA2 with the DT880s but didn't get around to it.


----------



## pangolinman

Final price drop, my B2s are now up for sale at $100!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I'm ever so close to buying myself a pair of those, my problem is that I cannot demo them anywhere and I'm reluctant to shell out £200 to find I prefer my HD600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you heard the HD600, if so how would you describe the differences between them and the DT880?


I never really found the DT880s engaging, personally. While they were competent in almost any genre of music, they never gave me the WOW factor of say the AD700 soundstage or M50 bass. They're great if you like neutrality, but neutrality can get boring, in my opinion.


----------



## pez

Didn't realize how long ago I posted, but getting back to my main rig with my Titanium HD, I realized how much I actually missed my desktop. As an update, though, here is my inventory:

Grado SR325i
JVC HA-RX700
UE/Logitech Triple.fi 10
Etymotic ER-6i
Monster Turbines


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't realize how long ago I posted, but getting back to my main rig with my Titanium HD, I realized how much I actually missed my desktop. As an update, though, here is my inventory:
> Grado SR325i
> JVC HA-RX700
> UE/Logitech Triple.fi 10
> Etymotic ER-6i
> Monster Turbines


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks for the update.


Thanks for the updated list and indeed, Denon FTW!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly*
> 
> Thanks for the updated list and indeed, *Denon FTW*!


Don't tell anyone, that is our secret







. I have looked at the list in more detail and Sennheiser should give OCN users discount given how many people buy their products. ATH seems to be another favourite, as well as Beyer and Grado







. The DENON people are quite rare and it is understandable because their sound signature is a bit different from the rest. Some say the Denon cans are muddy, bloated, recessed, etc, I seem to be enjoying mine a lot and disagree with these assessments








.

Should we create a headphone AMP sheet too for people? For example, I couple my DENON cans with the FiiO E11 and I am constantly on the move







. BTW, it is getting quite cold in the UK at the moment, will this temperature affect my headphones? It is nice to have your ears warm from them but sometimes there are only a few degrees out there and I don't want this to affect my drivers


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Don't tell anyone, that is our secret
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have looked at the list in more detail and Sennheiser should give OCN users discount given how many people buy their products. ATH seems to be another favourite, as well as Beyer and Grado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The DENON people are quite rare and it is understandable because their sound signature is a bit different from the rest. Some say the Denon cans are muddy, bloated, recessed, etc, I seem to be enjoying mine a lot and disagree with these assessments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Should we create a headphone AMP sheet too for people? For example, I couple my DENON cans with the FiiO E11 and I am constantly on the move
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BTW, it is getting quite cold in the UK at the moment, will this temperature affect my headphones? It is nice to have your ears warm from them but sometimes there are only a few degrees out there and I don't want this to affect my drivers


For the go, I'm rockin' my Samsung Galaxy S II coupled with my AKG K 81 DJ (But for work, I have to use my iPod earbuds







). As for the temperature affecting headphones, I don't think it will... Throughout my own experience that is, I've been using my AKG K 81 DJ for about a year and a half now, the sound is the same to me ever since I bought them (After breaking them in for 40 hours, and after taking out my headphones countless times outside in the cold).

I like buying things from varies brands, I personally don't have any Denon headphones but my mixer, DN-X1600, is from Denon which is paired up with two Technics SL-1200M3D (Along with my Technics RP-DH1200 headphones) and I like it a lot. I was going to get a pair of Denon headphones before I made my decision on getting the ATH-M50's but I wanted to get a brand that I didn't already have









Oh and it will be our secret


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly*
> 
> For the go, I'm rockin' my Samsung Galaxy S II coupled with my AKG K 81 DJ (But for work, I have to use my iPod earbuds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). As for the temperature affecting headphones, I don't think it will... Throughout my own experience that is, I've been using my AKG K 81 DJ for about a year and a half now, the sound is the same to me ever since I bought them (After breaking them in for 40 hours, and after taking out my headphones countless times outside in the cold).
> I like buying things from varies brands, I personally don't have any Denon headphones but my mixer, DN-X1600, is from Denon which is paired up with two Technics SL-1200 D3D (Along with my Technics RP-DH1200 headphones) and I like it a lot. I was going to get a pair of Denon headphones before I made my decision on getting the ATH-M50's but I wanted to get a brand that I didn't already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and it will be our secret


Couple that Galaxy with something like the FiiO E11 and you will have a totally different beast







. I will add you to the list later on today.I have to give my students their coursework test so I'll be back .... Terminator reference









P.S: (c) James Cameron & co







. Don't want to end up sued


----------



## EpicPie

Just finished my Ninewave Studio Pro White review. Check it out guise.








http://www.head-fi.org/t/584999/review-ninewave-9w-studio-pro-w#post_7963737


----------



## LukaTCE

Add me on list
Sennheiser HD 598


----------



## Wishmaker

Chilly, I've added your Technics to the list. LukaTCE, added and welcome.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Couple that Galaxy with something like the FiiO E11 and you will have a totally different beast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will add you to the list later on today.I have to give my students their coursework test so I'll be back .... Terminator reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: (c) James Cameron & co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Don't want to end up sued


I would like to add a separate amp with my phone but I don't want to carry the extra bulk







Although I'm looking at that FiiO E7 for my laptop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Chilly, I've added your Technics to the list. LukaTCE, added and welcome.


I appreciate the time that you took to add my Technics headphones but they were already added before


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chilly*
> 
> I would like to add a separate amp with my phone but I don't want to carry the extra bulk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I'm looking at that FiiO E7 for my laptop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the time that you took to add my Technics headphones but they were already added before


True but this time have they the proper name in there







. The E11 is not extra bulk. It is so light you won't even feel it. The only gripe I have is when I get a phonecall. That requires me to go to my pocket, disconnect the whole thing, take my headphones off, answer the phone


----------



## yang88she

sold my Senn 595's =(

but I upgraded to the Senn 650's =D


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yang88she*
> 
> sold my Senn 595's =(
> but I upgraded to the Senn 650's =D


Deleted the 595


----------



## Smallville

Haven't been on this thread in a while. I have a pair of Westone 3s and ATH-M50s for daily use at the moment. My Triple.Fi 10s that I got during Black Friday are going to be reshelled into customs(yay







)


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smallville*
> 
> Haven't been on this thread in a while. I have a pair of Westone 3s and ATH-M50s for daily use at the moment. My Triple.Fi 10s that I got during Black Friday are going to be reshelled into customs(yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Please double check your gear in the sheet as I don't know if you still have all the cans or not


----------



## musicPC

I just ordered a couple of new headphones...grado and ultrasone.

Will upgrade my sig soon.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I just ordered a couple of new headphones...grado and ultrasone.
> Will upgrade my sig soon.


Looking forward to your review


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

AKG 240 Studios inbound, also going to give the E7/E9 combo a try.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> AKG 240 Studios inbound, also going to give the *E7/E9* combo a try.


I am tempted to give that a go too one of these days







. Please confirm when you have the Studios.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am tempted to give that a go too one of these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Please confirm when you have the Studios.


Will do. I'm a bit psyched. As vain as it probably sounds, I've always loved AKG's stylings, so I'm excited to finally own some AKG headphones. Currently debating if I should decide between keeping either the K240s or my M50 when I can try them out, or keep both headphones. I also read that the K240s/MkII benefit from an amp greatly, so it's a good thing I ordered the E9.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The DENON people are quite rare and it is understandable because their sound signature is a bit different from the rest. Some say the Denon cans are muddy, bloated, recessed, etc, I seem to be enjoying mine a lot and disagree with these assessments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Denon D series are very nice. I ordered a pair but the company selling was OOS. I think closed cans in general don't get much love.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Should we create a headphone AMP sheet too for people?


That would be cool. Synergy between amp and cans is very important. OCN has a huge headphone following for a subforum.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Anyway, I'll properly reply here, 'synergy' is really just the output impedance of the device and how much it screws with the headphone.

Soz Draygonn honest!


----------



## EpicPie

Someone give me feedback on my review? lol
http://www.head-fi.org/t/584999/review-ninewave-9w-studio-pro-w#post_7963737


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Anyway, I'll properly reply here, 'synergy' is really just the output impedance of the device and how much it screws with the headphone.


Is the 'warmth' of tube amps caused by the tubes' impedance?


----------



## TUDJ

LOL CK, be careful with that edit button >< I've restored the post as best I can.

I think a headphone amp section on the spreadsheet would be great, I was thinking about starting a headamp club a few days ago but I think it would be better as a part of this one. If we were to introduce a headphone amp sheet then I think it would only be right to include sources (DACs/CDPs/TTs etc) too.


----------



## Wishmaker

I see we do have a few votes for the extra sheet. We shall create it. So what should it have? Member || Source|| AMP?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Is it going to be a component of this thread?

If so, my Peachtree Audio Nova functions as my DAC, amplifier, and speaker amp.









Great work guys.


----------



## Wishmaker

I would appreciate some feedback on the structure desired


----------



## csm725

Member | Source | Amp
Sounds good.
I have the Xonar DG's amp for it, my NuForce is more of a portable DAC for the laptop.


----------



## Wishmaker

As per your request, we will include a few more things from now on







.


----------



## Crazy9000

To fill out the new section, I'm using onboard Optical to my Yulong D100 DAC. Kept having problems with straight USB after win7 sp1







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> To fill out the new section, I'm using onboard Optical to my Yulong D100 DAC. Kept having problems with straight USB after win7 sp1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Are you sure it wasn't the cat in your pants?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Are you sure it wasn't the cat in your pants?


Couldn't be him, he fell asleep.


----------



## connectwise

Well... we've just seen what you see when you're going number two, or peeing sitting down, or most likely googling yourself.

Can't be unseen.


----------



## EpicPie

Got another sample in the mail today.


----------



## Wishmaker

How are they?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Got the new revised ATH-A900X few weeks ago and i'm loving them. Great upgrade from my A700


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> How are they?


Not that impressive, doesn't sound all that different from the regular Tracks. Build quality and aesthetics are nice though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Got the new revised ATH-A900X few weeks ago and i'm loving them. Great upgrade from my A700
> *img snip*


How did you get a pair of the revised AX00x headphones? I emailed the marketing team at Audio Technica about them and was told they were only available in Japan.

Also, how are the new earpads compared to the pleather ones that come with the A700's.

They look like a soft vinyl leather from pics ive seen of the new revised AX00x series.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> How did you get a pair of the revised AX00x headphones? I emailed the marketing team at Audio Technica about them and was told they were only available in Japan..


By only available in Japan, they also mean AudioCubes.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> How are they?
> 
> 
> 
> Not that impressive, doesn't sound all that different from the regular Tracks. Build quality and aesthetics are nice though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Got the new revised ATH-A900X few weeks ago and i'm loving them. Great upgrade from my A700
> *img snip*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get a pair of the revised AX00x headphones? I emailed the marketing team at Audio Technica about them and was told they were only available in Japan.
> 
> Also, how are the new earpads compared to the pleather ones that come with the A700's.
> 
> They look like a soft vinyl leather from pics ive seen of the new revised AX00x series.
Click to expand...

I bought them off Amazon Japan.

The new earpads are really nice compared to the A700s. The actual earpads are a little smaller then the A700s but it's not much of a difference. That might just be from them not being warn in.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I bought them off Amazon Japan.
> The new earpads are really nice compared to the A700s. The actual earpads are a little smaller then the A700s but it's not much of a difference. That might just be from them not being warn in.


How do they sound compared to the A700's?

I'm tempted to sell off a few cans to pickup a pair now.


----------



## Mas

Don't think I've put it in so here we go:

Sennheiser HD-650


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> How do they sound compared to the A700's?
> I'm tempted to sell off a few cans to pickup a pair now.


The major things I noticed are they sound more crisp/clean and has slightly more bass. Not too much bass but more then the A700s.

One cosmetic thing I really like is that the cans are made of metal instead of plastic


----------



## donthaveacow

Im in : )
Razer Orca


----------



## Wishmaker




----------



## Inverse

Friend of mine just pulled the plunge on a pair of Beyer DT-990 Premium 600s and I picked him up an Asus Xonar STX for xmas. x3 This is his first 'big boy' headphone so we'll see how he digs the combo.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Friend of mine just pulled the plunge on a pair of Beyer DT-990 Premium 600s and I picked him up an Asus Xonar STX for xmas. x3 This is his first 'big boy' headphone so we'll see how he digs the combo.


Can't tell if you meant pulled the trigger or took the plunge.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't tell if you meant pulled the trigger or took the plunge.


Semantics







. Sounds better if you mix them







. Pulled the Plunge FTW


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't tell if you meant pulled the trigger or took the plunge.


Both! XD Nyehehe~ I took the trigger too. <3


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

AKG 240 Studios and Fiio e7/e9 come in tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## yang88she

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> AKG 240 Studios and Fiio e7/e9 come in tomorrow. Can't wait


you're going to love that combo...but I am biased =P


----------



## pangolinman

Finally got my act together and sent payment out to westone. My W3s were damaged beyond repair, so im just getting a new pair for a discount.

Feels good to finally have to stop worrying about all of this, I can't wait till they arrive, I also have all the accessories from the last one, so double the amount of tips for me!

oh and someone buy my B2s please? I need Christmas gift money ;_;


----------



## Crunkles

So I love my Sennheiser HD 280 pros that I've had for almost 2 years now, my Audio Technia ATH-AD700s are ok but not a huge fan of hearing my roommates talk and the dogs bark while I game. So I mistakingly switched to the Logitech G930 wireless headset. Don't get me wrong, they are nice to have since they're wireless, but I'm not utilizing my ASUS Xonar Essence with them and they sound mediocre. I like in mic headsets but would like to find a nice set of cans that I can wear for long periods of time. The Audio Technia ATH-AD700s irritated my skin after a while so I stopped using them even though they sound good. My HD 280s sound great, but after a while they seem to push too hard against my head.

After all of that, I am here to ask if anyone has any suggestions for a cans/mic combo. I normally game and listen to music at the same time; mainly trance, techno, dubstep, rap, rock, basically anything with base. I'm open to all price ranges, although if you are going to suggest something over $300 and know of something cheaper as well, please mention both.

Don't mean to ask for too much, just hate not utilizing the full potential of my computer when I spend almost my entire day listening to high quality sound, and then sit at a computer with low quality, usb headphones.

Appreciate everyones time, and would like to join the club if I haven't already. The headsets below are those that I can remember I have, the rest are mainly trashy mic headsets anyways:

Sennheiser HD 280 pro
Audio Technia ATH-AD700
Razer Carcharias
Logitech G930 wireless USB gaming headset

Thanks again guys.
Cheers,
Crunk


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> So I love my Sennheiser HD 280 pros that I've had for almost 2 years now, my Audio Technia ATH-AD700s are ok but not a huge fan of hearing my roommates talk and the dogs bark while I game. So I mistakingly switched to the Logitech G930 wireless headset. Don't get me wrong, they are nice to have since they're wireless, but I'm not utilizing my ASUS Xonar Essence with them and they sound mediocre. I like in mic headsets but would like to find a nice set of cans that I can wear for long periods of time. The Audio Technia ATH-AD700s irritated my skin after a while so I stopped using them even though they sound good. My HD 280s sound great, but after a while they seem to push too hard against my head.
> After all of that, I am here to ask if anyone has any suggestions for a cans/mic combo. I normally game and listen to music at the same time; mainly trance, techno, dubstep, rap, rock, basically anything with base. I'm open to all price ranges, although if you are going to suggest something over $300 and know of something cheaper as well, please mention both.
> Don't mean to ask for too much, just hate not utilizing the full potential of my computer when I spend almost my entire day listening to high quality sound, and then sit at a computer with low quality, usb headphones.
> Appreciate everyones time, and would like to join the club if I haven't already. The headsets below are those that I can remember I have, the rest are mainly trashy mic headsets anyways:
> Sennheiser HD 280 pro
> Audio Technia ATH-AD700
> Razer Carcharias
> Logitech G930 wireless USB gaming headset
> Thanks again guys.
> Cheers,
> Crunk


Take a look at the Denon AH-D2000 and some sort of clip-on microphone.


----------



## admflameberg

Might wanna fix the list, I dont have the AKG 702's any more, I sold them to get the DT880 pro250's. Tho it would been nice if I was able to have both at the same time.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> So I love my Sennheiser HD 280 pros that I've had for almost 2 years now, my Audio Technia ATH-AD700s are ok but not a huge fan of hearing my roommates talk and the dogs bark while I game. So I mistakingly switched to the Logitech G930 wireless headset. Don't get me wrong, they are nice to have since they're wireless, but I'm not utilizing my ASUS Xonar Essence with them and they sound mediocre. I like in mic headsets but would like to find a nice set of cans that I can wear for long periods of time. The Audio Technia ATH-AD700s irritated my skin after a while so I stopped using them even though they sound good. My HD 280s sound great, but after a while they seem to push too hard against my head.
> After all of that, I am here to ask if anyone has any suggestions for a cans/mic combo. I normally game and listen to music at the same time; mainly trance, techno, dubstep, rap, rock, basically anything with base. I'm open to all price ranges, although if you are going to suggest something over $300 and know of something cheaper as well, please mention both.
> Don't mean to ask for too much, just hate not utilizing the full potential of my computer when I spend almost my entire day listening to high quality sound, and then sit at a computer with low quality, usb headphones.
> Appreciate everyones time, and would like to join the club if I haven't already. The headsets below are those that I can remember I have, the rest are mainly trashy mic headsets anyways:
> Sennheiser HD 280 pro
> Audio Technia ATH-AD700
> Razer Carcharias
> Logitech G930 wireless USB gaming headset
> Thanks again guys.
> Cheers,
> Crunk


If you enjoy the sound of the AD700 but don't like the open-back design, try out the ATH-A700. I can't hear a thing my wife is saying when I have them on.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Got my AKG 240 Studios in yesterday. They sound great! Much lighter than I thought they'd be, definitely much lighter than my M50s.

Note: After doing much more research when I should have been studying for finals, it turns out the studios are just like the AKG 240 Mk IIs, so the same conclusions here can be made on the Mk Iis as well. The only differences between the Studios and Mk IIs it looks like are the color scheme and the extra set of velour earpads included with every Mk II.

Impressions so far:

*Lows:* Clear lows but bass is lacking any punch. Eh, I expected this to be honest.
*Mids:* Clear and present, not recessed like it is with my M50s. Main reason I got these headphones to start off with. The mids sound absolutely wonderful.
*Highs:* Gorgeous. Enough said.
*Sound stage:* Smaller than my old AD700s by a longshot, but more expansive than my M50s. If someone made a scale with M50s as 1, and AD700s as 10, I'd rank the 240s as a "4" or "5".
*Comfort:* Light, fit well, and damn comfortable. Longest I've worn these was four hours (collapsed in bed in a coma afterwards; 46 hours without sleep), and I felt like I could have gone four more. These can definitely be worn for hours
*Sound isolation:* This really surprised me. Obviously there is some degree of sound leak, being non-closed cans. Environmental sounds definitely seep in, but I was surprised that there was not as much sound escaping my headphones into the environment as I thought there'd be. It's still definitely inappropriate for listening in the library and such, but it's still a hell of a lot better than my old AD700s in this aspect. I'd wager you can probably listen to music at a reasonable volume without waking up your S.O. if she's sleeping.

*Notes:* These need an amp! I thought being low-impedance (55 ohms), you can run this off of any source. While it's true that these are low impedance and virtually anything can drive them, the sound signature sounds horrible without an amp, in my opinion. Maybe I'm spoiled now, but plugging these into my Zune HD gave me a sound signature I could not stand. Mids and highs sounded recessed, and clarity was lacking overall. This difference was definitely not as big as with my M50s, leading me to believe that the AKG 240s are at least partially responsible. So: Get an amp!

e7/e9 should be arriving today


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Take a look at the Denon AH-D2000 and some sort of clip-on microphone.


Would I want to look into an amp or DAC if I was going to get these? I have the Xonar Essence STX as stated in my post but not sure if it is enough alone for the sound I want. I don't know enough about the technical stuff, but I've come to a point where a certain quality of sound is wanted/needed haha.









Edit: If only I was willing to shell out $800 for the D7000s. I'm impulsive so considered it for a moment haha.


----------



## LmG

Just got a pair of Sennheiser hd598's in today. My first pair of headphones that werent ipod earbuds

OMGZ I NEVAR LEWK BACK


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> Just got a pair of Sennheiser hd598's in today. My first pair of headphones that werent ipod earbuds
> OMGZ I NEVAR LEWK BACK


Are you amping them? Even better when amped!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Would I want to look into an amp or DAC if I was going to get these? I have the Xonar Essence STX as stated in my post but not sure if it is enough alone for the sound I want. I don't know enough about the technical stuff, but I've come to a point where a certain quality of sound is wanted/needed haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If only I was willing to shell out $800 for the D7000s. I'm impulsive so considered it for a moment haha.


The STX can drive the 25 ohm Denon D2000







. If you are looking at the Denon cans, the D2000 and D5000 have the highest level of sub-bass, with the 5000 beating the 2000 slightly. The 7000 is more neutral sounding


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imackler*
> 
> Are you amping them? Even better when amped!


I'm trying to buy one off of reincarnated








Hook me up bro!


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LmG*
> 
> I'm trying to buy one off of reincarnated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hook me up bro!


They're are some sweet deals on ebay for the Fiio E9. You can't go wrong for a $100.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The STX can drive the 25 ohm Denon D2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you are looking at the Denon cans, the D2000 and D5000 have the highest level of sub-bass, with the 5000 beating the 2000 slightly. The 7000 is more neutral sounding


Are the D5000s worth the extra money?


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Are the D5000s worth the extra money?


This is the single most dangerous question to ask in hifi. The answer is always yes...unless, you don't have the money!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imackler*
> 
> This is the single most dangerous question to ask in hifi. The answer is always yes...unless, you don't have the money!


Touche salesman, touche.

Edit: The D5000s have been purchased. I'm excited like a little boy haha


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imackler*
> 
> This is the single most dangerous question to ask in hifi. The answer is always yes...unless, you don't have the money!


The answer is also always no.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The STX can drive the 25 ohm Denon D2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you are looking at the Denon cans, the D2000 and D5000 have the highest level of sub-bass, with the 5000 beating the 2000 slightly. The 7000 is more neutral sounding


Just so people know, the D5000 are the exact same headphones as the D2000, with wooden cups (obviously) and a slightly better cable.


----------



## LmG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The answer is also always no.


Heard that. They better the best headphones AND be able to make me a grilled cheese for that chunk of change


----------



## pangolinman

Westone 3s ship tomorrow with 3-5 day shipping!

Not having IEMs to use has been painful (I've cleaned and boxed my B2s for sale, I don't want to take them out again.)

Im especially excited to have an IEM with some more meaty bass response; the B2s were incredibly detailed and all, but i just didnt think their bass suited every genre. Classical and Jazz were incredible, but throw on some heavier acid jazz a la Jamiroquai or at the opposite end of the spectrum, hardstyle, and they didn't keep up.

I should also probably have a CMoy BB or an iBasso T5 by the new year to drive them better, i can't decide... The CMoy seems to be a better value, but with the SS of the W3s already being warm, the supposed warm sound of the CMoy may overly accentuate the midbass, to the point of dominating the rest of the sound.

oh, and someone buy my B2s please?


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Westone 3s ship tomorrow with 3-5 day shipping!
> Not having IEMs to use has been painful (I've cleaned and boxed my B2s for sale, I don't want to take them out again.)
> Im especially excited to have an IEM with some more meaty bass response; the B2s were incredibly detailed and all, but i just didnt think their bass suited every genre. Classical and Jazz were incredible, but throw on some heavier acid jazz a la Jamiroquai or at the opposite end of the spectrum, hardstyle, and they didn't keep up.
> I should also probably have a CMoy BB or an iBasso T5 by the new year to drive them better, i can't decide... The CMoy seems to be a better value, but with the SS of the W3s already being warm, the supposed warm sound of the CMoy may overly accentuate the midbass, to the point of dominating the rest of the sound.
> oh, and someone buy my B2s please?


There is a great article at Headfonia.com comparing sub $100 portable amps. I'd take a look at it if you haven't already.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imackler*
> 
> There is a great article at Headfonia.com comparing sub $100 portable amps. I'd take a look at it if you haven't already.


That thread was actually one of the deciding factors of getting the CMoy, but then that midrange bump DOES scare me a bit.

I haven't been able to find much on the T5, but the form factor seems very appealing, and I've heard great things about iBasso products. Bass seems to draw back a bit with the T5 while still maintaining a warm sound, which may be good for the W3s. SO MANY CHOICES.


----------



## Inverse

Ugh~ just tried my friends Beyer DT-990 600 Premiums on my computer. I am so blown away by how awesome those headphones are.

They make me put on my Senn 595s and get depressed. They're even just as comfortable~ I'm just, blah! I can't believe how good they are. They're amazing everywhere.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Ugh~ just tried my friends Beyer DT-990 600 Premiums on my computer. I am so blown away by how awesome those headphones are.
> They make me put on my Senn 595s and get depressed. They're even just as comfortable~ I'm just, blah! I can't believe how good they are. They're amazing everywhere.


I was really curious about the dt990s. I got the dt880s instead, have to say, i was rather disappointed. The dt990s seem so much more interesting SS-wise, the dt880s were far too neutral and dull. Also, beyers are RIDICULOUSLY comfy, right?


----------



## kyismaster

Can i join?

Skull Candy Aviators [ their most high end model, clarity is amazing - im an audiophile ]
Creative Sound Blaster Arena's [ clarity for gaming is high, very clear microphone , music bass is low-end side ]









Someone buy some ultrasone edition 8's!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Skull Candy Aviators [ their most high end model, clarity is amazing - im an audiophile ]


I lol'd


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I lol'd


I mean, if you compare them to Dr. Dre's , Dr Dre is completely trash.

I mean, Seinheisers are much better than All the above. but seriously, I got the aviators for free, so its cool beans.

If i get seinnheisers for free, that would make my day.

oh + I have Seinnheisers HDR -45 , and Headset (w/broken Mic)

I can tell the difference between 256 bit - 328 - 512 bit audio. :/ can you?

If I hear something below 256 , i barf a little.

(( sorry if this sounds dry, its 3 AM. ))


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I mean, if you compare them to Dr. Dre's , Dr Dre is completely trash.
> I mean, Seinheisers are much better than All the above. but seriously, I got the aviators for free, so its cool beans.
> If i get seinnheisers for free, that would make my day.
> oh + I have Seinnheisers HDR -45 , and Headset (w/broken Mic)
> I can tell the difference between 256 bit - 328 - 512 bit audio. :/ can you?
> If I hear something below 256 , i barf a little.


Sennheisers aren't the all encompassing platonic ideal of a headphone. They, like many others, have their flaws.
328 isnt really a thing, i think you mean 320 kbps mp3. I have no idea what file format you're getting 512 kbps out of.
And you can really tell between 256 and 320 off of onboard sound on Aviators? I find that difficult to believe.


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I was really curious about the dt990s. I got the dt880s instead, have to say, i was rather disappointed. The dt990s seem so much more interesting SS-wise, the dt880s were far too neutral and dull. Also, beyers are RIDICULOUSLY comfy, right?


Super comfy. I mean, the HD595s are comfy too~ but the Beyer's are right up there with them. The sound though~ the DT990s are anything but dull. Recessed mids seems to be right, but~ not by much. It's just the highs and lows are so damn sharp and present it can sound that way. I love my headphones but if I could do it again, I'd go with the Beyers. Those feel like a real audiophile piece of equipment.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Super comfy. I mean, the HD595s are comfy too~ but the Beyer's are right up there with them. The sound though~ the DT990s are anything but dull. Recessed mids seems to be right, but~ not by much. It's just the highs and lows are so damn sharp and present it can sound that way. I love my headphones but if I could do it again, I'd go with the Beyers. Those feel like a real audiophile piece of equipment.


I really like the feel of them too, they're weighty, but don't feel heavy on your head.

Someday ill pick myself up some 990s and see what all the fuss is about, but as for now, i'm set on some ultrasones


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I found out about the Fischer Audio FA-003s recently. Very new so not many reviews yet, but oh man they look great.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> So I found out about the Fischer Audio FA-003s recently. Very new so not many reviews yet, but oh man they look great.


They're a bit to big/bulky for me to ever want.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> They're a bit to big/bulky for me to ever want.


Considering these will be used at my desk, it's not a concern for me. And honestly I'd rather take big and bulky over an excessively long cord. I mean, 10ft on my M50s?!


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Considering these will be used at my desk, it's not a concern for me. And honestly I'd rather take big and bulky over an excessively long cord. I mean, 10ft on my M50s?!


I find at a desk that a heavy headphone will start wearing on my neck but at a desk I never notice a long cord.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> So I found out about the Fischer Audio FA-003s recently. Very new so not many reviews yet, but oh man they look great.


Those look really nice and the reviewers (not many so far) are giving very good price/performance ratings. From what I understood, they're under $200, come with extra pads, carrying case and the sound quality is really good. Hmmm...


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Fiio e7/e9 came in today. No regrets buying it!

And with dual outputs, I can directly compare my K240 Studios and my M50s


----------



## Agavehound

Can I join? Got a pair of Senn HD598s a month or so ago...great sound stage but a bit light on bass for me. Dang audio bug bit me and now I'm looking for a set of closed head phones with some bass.


----------



## eternal7trance

Anyone try the Sony XB1000s yet? They look really nice.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Can I join? Got a pair of Senn HD598s a month or so ago...great sound stage but a bit light on bass for me. Dang audio bug bit me and now I'm looking for a set of closed head phones with some bass.


... only if you give us a bear hug


----------



## CiBi

can you add me? Bose AE1

(yeah I know overpriced, but really comfortable)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> I mean, if you compare them to Dr. Dre's , Dr Dre is completely trash.
> I mean, Seinheisers are much better than All the above. but seriously, I got the aviators for free, so its cool beans.
> If i get seinnheisers for free, that would make my day.
> oh + I have Seinnheisers HDR -45 , and Headset (w/broken Mic)
> I can tell the difference between 256 bit - 328 - 512 bit audio. :/ can you?
> If I hear something below 256 , i barf a little.
> (( sorry if this sounds dry, its 3 AM. ))


Impressive. I have to make some effort in order to tell the difference between modern-day v1/v0 VBR or 192kbps CBR and 256/320kbps CBR or lossless. In fact I can not reliably distinguish between v0 and lossless.

Must be because I don't have Sennheisers.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> can you add me? Bose AE1
> (yeah I know overpriced, but really comfortable)


No Sir, we will not add you!







. Check the bose corner section, and thanks for posting


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> No Sir, we will not add you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check the bose corner section, and thanks for posting


dude, you have the Denon AH-D2000!!! Awesome headphones, I would love to have a D2000/D5000/D7000.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> dude, you have the Denon AH-D2000!!! Awesome headphones, I would love to have a D2000/D5000/D7000.


Yes, indeed they are







. Once you play Daft Punk on the D2000, you will, whats the OCN expression? "Jizz your pants"?







I am sure if you save some money, you can find a refurbished pair someplace







. My next purchase, will be the D7000 as I want to make sure I have Denon's best cans. I love their sound signature and after I get the D7000 I might look into the Teslas or Audeze


----------



## imackler

Hey all! At bestpriceaudiovideo.com, they have the HD598 for $155 shipped w/ coupon code A886E860. That's a great deal for a great pair of headphones that do gaming quite well. They're an authorized senn dealer w/ two year warranty.
http://www.bestpriceaudiovideo.com/sennheiser-hd-598-open-aire-around-the-ear-headphone/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Yes, indeed they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once you play Daft Punk on the D2000, you will, whats the OCN expression? "Jizz your pants"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure if you save some money, you can find a refurbished pair someplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My next purchase, will be the D7000 as I want to make sure I have Denon's best cans. I love their sound signature and after I get the D7000 I might look into the Teslas or Audeze


I slightly preferred the D5000 Mark L modded to the stock D7000. The Mark L Modded D5000 is my favourite closed headphone I've heard to date the bass was.... mmmmmmmm







I don't know how Mark L modded D5000 compares to D7000 price wise though.


----------



## deadscope

Really enjoying my HD 280 Pro's. A mate of mine picked up some Beat Studio's and is chewing my ear off about how awesome they are. He picked them up mainly for looks. Go figure


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I had to


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> I slightly preferred the D5000 Mark L modded to the stock D7000. The Mark L Modded D5000 is my favourite closed headphone I've heard to date the bass was.... mmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how Mark L modded D5000 compares to D7000 price wise though.


Truth be told, I am a bit sceptical about these mods as I have seen a few performed on Denons and Senns and I did not like them one bit. Sure, I understand that some people don't like them stock, but when I see that people mod the Denon 5000 because it has 'flabby, flatulent bass' I disagree.


----------



## llamaboy

May I join up?

Sennheiser:
HD 600 - On head now.
HD 595
HD 515
CX 680 (might not count; but they're awesome)
EH-150 (probably doesn't count)

Other:
None worth noting.

All played on Asus Esssence ST and a Nikko NR-500 amp I recapped/re-resistor-ed.


----------



## CiBi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> No Sir, we will not add you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check the bose corner section, and thanks for posting


Actually forgot, but I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD 201's , I dont know if its worth mentioning thou.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> Actually forgot, but I also have a pair of Sennheiser HD 201's , I dont know if its worth mentioning thou.


Added


----------



## Test01101011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> dude, you have the Denon AH-D2000!!! Awesome headphones, I would love to have a D2000/D5000/D7000.


D2000's are probably the best mid-fi headphones. I'm getting a pair. Was going to go for the DT880, AKG 702, some Ultrasone, or a set of Shure cans but these won my heart.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Test01101011*
> 
> D2000's are probably the best mid-fi headphones. I'm getting a pair. Was going to go for the DT880, AKG 702, some Ultrasone, or a set of Shure cans but these won my heart.


Which ultrasones? I generally hear better things about the PRO900s than the D2000s, and right now, the D2000s are $40 more.

Why did you decide to go with the denons?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Test01101011*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CiBi*
> 
> dude, you have the Denon AH-D2000!!! Awesome headphones, I would love to have a D2000/D5000/D7000.
> 
> 
> 
> D2000's are probably the best mid-fi headphones. I'm getting a pair. Was going to go for the DT880, AKG 702, some Ultrasone, or a set of Shure cans but these won my heart.
Click to expand...

I agree with that assessment. They are the best mid-fi headphones but there is a bias in the community towards the ultrasones when it comes to bassy headphones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Test01101011*
> 
> D2000's are probably the best mid-fi headphones. I'm getting a pair. Was going to go for the DT880, AKG 702, some Ultrasone, or a set of Shure cans but these won my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ultrasones? I generally hear better things about the PRO900s than the D2000s, and right now, the D2000s are $40 more.
> 
> Why did you decide to go with the denons?
Click to expand...

You hear better things about the PRO900s because the majority has it. Once you listen to the D2000 with a proper source, you will not say the bass it is too 'flatulent" or the mids too recessed, heck I have even seen people saying these have no treble. I don't know, but the D2000 have treble. Sure, they have a certain signature compared to the ULTRASONE line. People do not like cans which are tuned for slightly lower mid sound but this can easily be corrected via an EQUALIZER. I have heard the Ultrasone PRO 900 and I do not find them to be as enjoyable.


----------



## veronex

I got a sennheiser RS 180


----------



## EpicPie

Please update me.

Current can's that I own:
ATH-A700, MHP-839, Ultrasone HFI-580(DJ1), Sol Republic Tracks, Tracks HD, KossDJ100.

Earbuds:
NW-Studio Pro W


----------



## Kokin

Finally got my HD 555's from FearSC549 repaired and shipped back to me. Please add me to the list!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Finally got my HD 555's from FearSC549 repaired and shipped back to me. Please add me to the list!


Aye, SIR!


----------



## Cotton

Here is an update to what I currently own;

Koss UR29, ATH-M50s, Sony XB500, Beyer DT770 pro 80, AKG Q701 white.


----------



## Crunkles

My AH-D5000s came in today! Listening with them right now, so far I am very happy. Not too tight of a fit, well built, great sound. Cannot argue with the price, well worth it!

Edit: I'm on the club list twice, in case you wanted to remove me once when you add these. Just to help you avoid clutter


----------



## admflameberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Finally got my HD 555's from FearSC549 repaired and shipped back to me. Please add me to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, SIR!
Click to expand...

You still have the AKG 702 on the list, I don't have them any more.


----------



## pangolinman

Demoing a friend's ultrasone PRO900s...

First thoughts:

WAY more comfortable than i thought they would be. The earpads are fantastic.
It isnt the quantity of the bass, but rather, the quality. Fantastic definition in low registers.
Soundstage is wider than I would expect on a closed headphone. Big plus.

One of the best point, interestingly, is bells/chimes. Very natural decay.

I have yet to find a fault with them, they're fantastic as far as I am concerned, their sound signature fits my taste in music perfectly.


----------



## Cotton

How would you rate them against your 880s?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> How would you rate them against your 880s?


Comfort, the 880s had more clamp, but were overall more comfortable. The beyer earpads are unsurpassed. However, for larger ears, the ultrasones are better, as the cups themselves are bigger.

Sound; much more engaging. The 880s were more laid back, these are much more aggressive, but are also able to adapt to slower music. The 880s have a flatter frequency response, dying off a bit in the sub bass. These have a mild bass emphasis, but continue that emphasis into the sub bass. Clarity wise in lower registers, these are miles ahead. The mids on the 880s were a tad better, but not enough to justify the overall improvement on the sound these provide. Highs are rather similar.

The one point that i find weird is that in orchestral music, the low tones are emphasized, giving more presence to the cellos and basses. The 880s are probably better for a lover of Classical and Classical alone. I'd say the Ultrasones beat them handily in just about every other genre, with a close tie in jazz.

Remember these are just initial impressions, I haven't spent that much time with them.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Here is an update to what I currently own;
> 
> Koss UR29, ATH-M50s, Sony XB500, Beyer DT770 pro 80, AKG Q701 white.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> My AH-D5000s came in today! Listening with them right now, so far I am very happy. Not too tight of a fit, well built, great sound. Cannot argue with the price, well worth it!
> 
> Edit: I'm on the club list twice, in case you wanted to remove me once when you add these. Just to help you avoid clutter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Finally got my HD 555's from FearSC549 repaired and shipped back to me. Please add me to the list!
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, SIR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still have the AKG 702 on the list, I don't have them any more.
Click to expand...

Thank you all for helping out. Some clutter is expected and whilst I checked the list, some things do slip







. I appreciate your constant feedback.


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> ... only if you give us a bear hug










No Icon for a bearhug...how about









Also you put me in with HD595s. Should be HD598s.


----------



## pangolinman

Finally got my Westone 3s back, been listening listening to them nonstop for an hour.

They're warm, thick, and very musical. While not particularly neutral (at all), the coloration they impart is very natural and I believe contributes more to the musicality than a perfectly flat frequency response.

Ill probably write a review on these in the coming month.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> ... only if you give us a bear hug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Icon for a bearhug...how about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you put me in with HD595s. Should be HD598s.
Click to expand...

Sorry about that


----------



## Agavehound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Sorry about that


----------



## boom50cal

Can you update me on the spreadsheet? Picked up a pair of HA-RX300's for a temp replacement of my 900's while I wait for JVC to send me my new ones


----------



## pangolinman

Do any of you guys like leather earcups? I find them uncomfortable and much prefer velour.

Most of the really high end headphones out there like the W3000, D7000, and LCDs use leather because its a "higher quality material", but i would rather just have the comfort and malleability provided by the beyer, AD series, or ultrasone PRO 750+ models.


----------



## Draygonn

I like the beyer velours best


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I like the beyer velours best


I agree completely. If the beyers had slightly less clamp, they'd be perfect. As it stands, theyre still the most comfortable headphone i have used, with the Ultrasone PRO900s in a close second tied with the AD700s.


----------



## Crazy9000

I love the leather on my Denons. Most comfortable headphones I know of.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I agree completely. If the beyers had slightly less clamp, they'd be perfect. As it stands, theyre still the most comfortable headphone i have used, with the Ultrasone PRO900s in a close second tied with the AD700s.


My A700's with the AD700 velour pads = most comfortable cans I own.


----------



## imackler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I love the leather on my Denons. Most comfortable headphones I know of.


I really like the lambskin on the ESW9a. Super comfy. Besides that, probably most comfortable for me is the HD598. Doesn't hurt how light they are!


----------



## nolonger

Got my HD595's sent to be fixed.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I love the leather on my Denons. Most comfortable headphones I know of.


I've had a few cans and by far I found my Denons the most comfortable. Not too tight on my head, very light given how big it is and the soft leather is heaven on my ears. Also, they keep warm during winter


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Do any of you guys like leather earcups? I find them uncomfortable and much prefer velour.
> 
> Most of the really high end headphones out there like the W3000, D7000, and *LCDs use leather* because its a "higher quality material", but i would rather just have the comfort and malleability provided by the beyer, AD series, or ultrasone PRO 750+ models.


Audeze have a alternative to the (lamb skin) leather earpads - https://audeze.com/leather-free-version









i prefer leather as it offers better seal than velour, is easier to clean and is more durable also i think leather earpads look much better as well.


----------



## pangolinman

Put me down for some Ultrasone PRO900s









Best Christmas Ever, also got a JDSlabs CMoy BB to power my W3s


----------



## gerickjohn

Hello there people, I would like to inquire help or Professional Experience on this matter of acquiring headphones.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1189763/recommend-me-awesome-headphones/0_40#post_16028293


----------



## rdrdrdrd

just got the HD 650s ive been craving for a year







, they are indescribable


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> just got the HD 650s ive been craving for a year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they are indescribable


I hope you plan on picking up an amp for them, maybe some tubes? Oh, and update your sig!

How are they?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I hope you plan on picking up an amp for them, maybe some tubes? Oh, and update your sig!
> How are they?


I have the E-7 currently and also tried them on an old HK receiver from the E7s line out, but Im planning on either getting the E9 to dock with it or the little dot MKii sometime after christmas.

They are the best headphones I have ever tried, I haven't heard this legendary 'veil' yet, but it sounds like im in the room where the music is being played, even better on some recordings, and as I have played in an orchestra before I am by no means a stranger to live music. Ive worn them probably for roughly 10 hours already and they are incredibly comfortable and easy to listen to. The music envelopes you and the sound staging is excellent and relaxing with a wide variety of music, it sometimes feels like your inside the instrument or its inside your head lmao

in two words: BUY THEM


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> I have the E-7 currently and also tried them on an old HK receiver from the E7s line out, but Im planning on either getting the E9 to dock with it or the little dot MKii sometime after christmas.
> They are the best headphones I have ever tried, I haven't heard this legendary 'veil' yet, but it sounds like im in the room where the music is being played, even better on some recordings, and as I have played in an orchestra before I am by no means a stranger to live music. Ive worn them probably for roughly 10 hours already and they are incredibly comfortable and easy to listen to. The music envelopes you and the sound staging is excellent and relaxing with a wide variety of music, it sometimes feels like your inside the instrument or its inside your head lmao
> in two words: BUY THEM


Heh, if i was to buy some senns, I would rather go for the HD600s. They seem more suited to my taste.

When you say in the room, do you mean in like a chamber, or in a concert hall? I was under the impression that the HD650s had a more concert hall feel to them, especially with orchestral stuff.

OT: What instrument did you play? I'm a cellist.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Heh, if i was to buy some senns, I would rather go for the HD600s. They seem more suited to my taste.
> When you say in the room, do you mean in like a chamber, or in a concert hall? I was under the impression that the HD650s had a more concert hall feel to them, especially with orchestral stuff.
> OT: What instrument did you play? I'm a cellist.


it feels like im sitting right with the conductor for full orchestra pieces, but yes like a hall, Ive heard good things about the 600s but i wished for a bit more of the bass (as I played the Double bass and electric bass, but drifted away from it after my upright suffered cracked glue along the back panels) and was going to recable them with the 650 cable so i just decided to bite the extra few bucks, and I have never been happier with a purchase







, they are very balanced to my ear, a little heavier on the low end, but not to the point of distraction, and as a bassist i can appreciate the low end lol


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> it feels like im sitting right with the conductor for full orchestra pieces, but yes like a hall, Ive heard good things about the 600s but i wished for a bit more of the bass (as I played the Double bass and electric bass, but drifted away from it after my upright suffered cracked glue along the back panels) and was going to recable them with the 650 cable so i just decided to bite the extra few bucks, and I have never been happier with a purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , they are very balanced to my ear, a little heavier on the low end, but not to the point of distraction, and as a bassist i can appreciate the low end lol


I kept going back and forth between the HD600 and the PRO900s. As much as i wanted the HD600s for classical, my music taste varies so much, from electro to metal, prog, trance, dub, and basically anything else, that I wanted something that could keep up with any genre. I don't regret my choice at all. Sacrificing a little bit of fidelity in classical recordings for the incredibly lush, detailed bass of the PRO900s was a trade i was all too willing to make.

I just wish I had a bit more soundstage. While the PRO900 is phenomenal at soundstage for a closed headphone, I really miss the imaging I got from my AD700s or DT880s (even though I didnt like the DT880s overall).


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I kept going back and forth between the HD600 and the PRO900s. As much as i wanted the HD600s for classical, my music taste varies so much, from electro to metal, prog, trance, dub, and basically anything else, that I wanted something that could keep up with any genre. I don't regret my choice at all. Sacrificing a little bit of fidelity in classical recordings for the incredibly lush, detailed bass of the PRO900s was a trade i was all too willing to make.
> I just wish I had a bit more soundstage. While the PRO900 is phenomenal at soundstage for a closed headphone, I really miss the imaging I got from my AD700s or DT880s (even though I didnt like the DT880s overall).


Well the 650s keep up with all my genres from slow rock to classic rock (eagles, journey, etc..) to techno and even punk, but they really shine with classical and piano centric tracks, as well as vocals, it seems we have similar tastes lol, the only genres i dont like are rap or hiphop and country.
The soundstage on the 650s feels very open, not quite expansive, but a medium sized concert hall is a good description, it did hoiwever impress my family a lot as they all use ipod earbuds


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Well the 650s keep up with all my genres from slow rock to classic rock (eagles, journey, etc..) to techno and even punk, but they really shine with classical and piano centric tracks, as well as vocals, it seems we have similar tastes lol, the only genres i dont like are rap or hiphop and country.
> The soundstage on the 650s feels very open, not quite expansive, but a medium sized concert hall is a good description, it did hoiwever impress my family a lot as they all use ipod earbuds


Heh, i can't stand rap/hiphop/country... but really thats it. Some modern pop can be annoying, but some of it isn't half bad.

And I know what you mean, having friends come over and playing them FLAC tracks through an STX with any one of my headphones would always blow them away. I'm slowly but surely converting all of them.









Interested in the Ultrasone reference CD? I have the whole thing ripped in FLAC and uploaded to my dropbox, if you PM me your email I could share the folder with you. Its a great collection with a bunch of tracks to test out soundstage (especially the first one).


----------



## iSylvir

http://imgur.com/a

My first audiophile setup.

Specs listed there, but I can list here as well...
*Headphones:* Audio-Technica M50S
*Amplifier:* Fiio E9
*Sound Card:* Creative X-fi Titanium
*Mic:* Zalman Clip-on

So far, I love this thing to death, but being in a skype call nearly all the time, I haven't gotten much of a chance to use them. It's making me very sad.


----------



## pangolinman

If any of you have a sec and would like to stop in and give me some advice on amps for low impedance headphones, thatd be great









http://www.overclock.net/t/1190040/amps-for-low-impedance-50-ohm-cans/0_20#post_16031928


----------



## Wishmaker

List is up to date







. Happy Holidays GUYS!


----------



## Wishmaker

***Bump***

Today I realised that there is another misnomer amongst audio forums. For example, I put my Denon D2ks and Sennheiser HD650s on three different amps today. Fiio E9/E7, Little dot MKIV, and the Denon PMA-2010AE. There is a huge difference between the last one and the previous two. For example :

1. Treble wise, the Denon D2K had an issue on the FiiO and Little Dot MKIV. They were cut off!! I confirmed this with my FiiO E11. Upon plugging the D2Ks in the PMA-2010AE everything tuned up to a whole new level. The treble was so much better. No more cut off from the amplifier and the frequency was pleasantly high they way it should be. The bass ... I am speechless. The synergy between DENON components is flawless. The PMA-2010AE amplifier gives such a nice sub bass. I am at a loss of words.
2. The HD650? One word : SUBLIME on the PMA-2010AE. Treble, mids, and even the bass improved to a new level. I have never heard the cans on such a setup before.

Where is the misnomer? Well, people say that amps above 150$ do not make a huge difference. I beg to differ, the difference is light and day!









I want that MPA-2010 AE AMP so badly now. Told my mate to lock the house next time or I take it


----------



## mikeaj

By treble being "cut off" are you talking about amplitude (quantity) or something else? Generally people using that language are talking about a frequency response shift, so I just want to confirm.

The FiiO amps are definitely not the absolute top-performing audio gear out there, but their frequency responses are very flat over the audible range, except the E1 which always has a bass boost. Obviously frequency response isn't the only factor, but it's the most important and very easy to verify--and it has been verified. You shouldn't be getting frequencies cut off on such an amplifier, compared to any other amplifier. Other perceptual details are more difficult to define rigorously, but this is pretty straightforward contradiction, if I'm following you correctly.

That is, unless the PMA-2010 AE intentionally boosts the treble above other frequencies. Then obviously other amplifiers would have less treble.


----------



## chinesekiwi

hints of output impedance matching. which for a low impedance headphone like the D2000 at 25 ohm, is more than likely.


----------



## Crazy9000

It's also not entirely correct to compare a speaker amp that happens to have a headphone jack to headphone amps price wise.


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

No, I'd say it's more output impedance issues.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's also not entirely correct to compare a speaker amp that happens to have a headphone jack to headphone amps price wise.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> ^
> No, I'd say it's more output impedance issues.


It's a good point to make though. The headphone output on my £800 speaker amp is no match for the headphone output on my ~£400 headphone amp.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> hints of output impedance matching. which for a low impedance headphone like the D2000 at 25 ohm, is more than likely.


Suppose the Denon amp's headphone out has higher output impedance. That still wouldn't explain extra treble with the AH-D2000, which has very flat impedance, particularly in the treble, even out to 20 kHz (unlike many headphones).



Anyhow, the headphone amps on speaker amps are generally either tapped from the real amp (maybe through a resistor, which would be bad) or often just its own afterthought circuit or chip. It should have a disadvantage against dedicated headphone amplifiers. After all, the majority of the cost and the design are for a different purpose.


----------



## chinesekiwi

it will have lower output impedance than the Fiio E9 at 10 ohm output impedance

the output impedance of an amp is not the same as the headphone impedance

Read here: http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html

This is with a 13 ohm earphone into a Fiio E9










With a 25 ohm headphone it won't be an extreme as that but still noticeable.

Notice those symptoms he was talking about 'killed treble' (output impedance of the E9) ... 'better bass' on the Denon due to better headphone damping.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> it will have lower output impedance than the Fiio E9 at 10 ohm output impedance
> 
> the output impedance of an amp is not the same as the headphone impedance


The FR curve you're showing is not because the tested load is 13 ohms but because it's 9 ohms at some frequencies, 70 at others, 90 at others, 20 at others, and so on: so it's variable.

You won't get frequency response variation from a source with high output impedance into a load with constant impedance over frequency, just the worse damping ratio. That's why I showed the graph of the AH-D2000 impedance over frequency.

It's pretty clear that you get a very simple voltage divider circuit between the load impedance and the source output impedance. V_L = V_s * Z_L / (Z_L + Z_s). Voltage across the load, at any frequency, will be the source voltage multiplied by the ratio of the impedance of the load at that frequency to the sum of the impedances of the load and source. If Z_s is constant over frequency (generally it is), then Z_L varying over frequency means you get varying V_L over frequency. Hence wonky graphs like you linked. If Z_L is constant over frequency, that means that you lose voltage to the source output impedance, but it's an equal amount at different frequencies, so there's no relative shift in treble or other frequencies.


----------



## chinesekiwi

for that to be confirmed however, you would need a impedance over frequency graph of the Super.fi 5 Pro


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> for that to be confirmed however, you would need a impedance over frequency graph of the Super.fi 5 Pro


For what to be confirmed? Kirchhoff's voltage law?

The Super.fi 5 Pro impedance over frequency graph is on the same page you linked:


I didn't read the whole page earlier and see this before (though I'm a fan of nwavguy's gear reviews), but you can see similar calculations if scroll down to the "the math" subsection on that page.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

So I have an e10 in, and it sounds surprisingly good. Great, actually! I'm now wondering what my DAC should be: e7 or e10? I'm also pondering whether the e9 is necessary right now as my headphones aren't that hard to drive yet. The idea of "future-proofing" if I ever do get high impedance headphones is comforting, but I'm wondering if it's needed.

-Derps- can't make up my mind.

And man, the e10 is seriously tiny.


----------



## elzhi

there was a review @ headfonia in which they compared the DAC section of the E7 & E10, and the E10 came out on top.

"Comparing to the Fiio E7, and again I easily prefer the E10 by a large margin. Fuller mids, fuller bass, better vocals with the E10. The E7 on other hand sounded thin in the mids and lows and though the midrange seemed clearer, at the same time I also hear the midrange to be more constricted on the E7. Well, midrange is where the soul of the music lies, and so it's a very easy choice between the E7 and the E10..."

@ Wishmaker

i forgot to mention in my previous post, i also own Hifiman RE-262.

edit: i found the review.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Recently bought a BeyerDynamics DT 990 600 Ohm from a fellow OCN member. I don't have them yet, but they are in the mail.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

I just had to

















This thing is tiny!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> For what to be confirmed? Kirchhoff's voltage law?
> The Super.fi 5 Pro impedance over frequency graph is on the same page you linked:
> 
> I didn't read the whole page earlier and see this before (though I'm a fan of nwavguy's gear reviews), but you can see similar calculations if scroll down to the "the math" subsection on that page.


No, it's confirmed then (to me). Learning all the time here. So much stuff to learn in audio, from the electrical engineering side, to psychoacoustics to the computer science side...


----------



## Big-Pete

can i add ive now got some AKG 240 mk2 and a set of senny HD428s which sound amazing for the money!


----------



## eduardmc

Add me to the list

Titanium hd soundcards DAC - Fiio E9 amp - AKG Q701 headphones

increadible for gaming (soundstage is out of this world). Unlike k701 the q701 has accurate soundstage.


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Thinking about picking up some Fischer Audio FA-003s to try out.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Thinking about picking up some Fischer Audio FA-003s to try out.


Do you have any other IEMs?


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Do you have any other IEMs?


Full sized headphones, not IEMs.

http://www.fischeraudio.com/card.php?id=116


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> Add me to the list
> 
> Titanium hd soundcards DAC - Fiio E9 amp - AKG Q701 headphones
> 
> increadible for gaming (soundstage is out of this world). Unlike k701 the q701 has accurate soundstage.


I thought the only difference between the Q701 and K701 was the Q701 is branded with Quincy Jones and has different colour's.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I thought the only difference between the Q701 and K701 was the Q701 is branded with Quincy Jones and has different colour's.


That's also what I've read.


----------



## Wishmaker

List should be up to date.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I'd like to change th headphones that I have. Take out the HD 428's and change them with a pair of Etymotic HF3's and AKG K518 LE's.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I thought the only difference between the Q701 and K701 was the Q701 is branded with Quincy Jones and has different colour's.


No. The Q701 is different (better) headphones out of the 3 lines, (k701, k702 and q701) it has better bass, less brighter, more accurate soundstage and a few other things.

They use the same drive but it could be due to some tweaks or different pads but the different is definitly their for the better

You can read up more here http://www.head-fi.org/t/582276/q701-appreciation-thread


----------



## chinesekiwi

Once I sort out payment details with MrSlim, my O2 headphone amp is on the way!
Then to sell my Ortofon eQ7's for some beyerdynamic DT1350 (or tbh, as I'm getting a car soon towards that as I don't really use my portable rig much these days) and I'm sweet!
Definitely getting the O2 though, no doubt about that!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Once I sort out payment details with MrSlim, my O2 headphone amp is on the way!
> Then to sell my Ortofon eQ7's for some beyerdynamic DT1350 (or tbh, as I'm getting a car soon towards that as I don't really use my portable rig much these days) and I'm sweet!
> Definitely getting the O2 though, no doubt about that!


Nice, the o2 looks pretty good. I considered getting one but I think I'll wait for the desktop version to come out, as I don't really listen to music on the go.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Nice, the o2 looks pretty good. I considered getting one but I think I'll wait for the desktop version to come out, as I don't really listen to music on the go.


Well nothing prevents you from using the current build and just not using (or not even including) the batteries. It should be cheaper as well, particularly if you need to get panels made. If I'm reading it correctly--and I've been following--the improvements are supposed to be more about usability, like having jacks on the back side and a 1/4" jack, and eliminated turn on/off transients (though those are already pretty small), then anything to do with sound quality or which headphones can be driven. Also there's the ODAC option daughterboard for the desktop version, but supposedly that can just run standalone from USB power if you wanted that.

"Portable" or "transportable" doesn't mean it can't hang with many much larger desktop amps, or exceed them in some areas.


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

Razer Carcharias
Razer Megalodon
Sennheiser HD595
Sennheiser HD428
AKG K99
AKG Q701
Denon AHD2000 (Getting in January after a new credit card statement starts







)


----------



## chinesekiwi

the portable O2 is portable via batteries or via AC power so it's fine for both uses.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Once I sort out payment details with MrSlim, my O2 headphone amp is on the way!


Happy Days! I just sent my final payment in to Mr Slim so I'll be O2ing for the New Year. I got the desktop version, it doesn't have NwAvGuy's revisions but it has connections on the back. When the ODAC is available I'll get a larger silver enclosure that holds them both.

Decided to get the WooStand. I can finally use my banana stands for hanging bananas...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Once I sort out payment details with MrSlim, my O2 headphone amp is on the way!
> Then to sell my Ortofon eQ7's for some beyerdynamic DT1350 (or tbh, as I'm getting a car soon towards that as I don't really use my portable rig much these days) and I'm sweet!
> Definitely getting the O2 though, no doubt about that!


Wow, based on reading the literature this seems to be the amp that most people should be building/getting. The cost is incredibly reasonable compared to the (snake oil and charlatan-driven) competition out there.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wow, based on reading the literature this seems to be the amp that most people should be building/getting. The cost is incredibly reasonable compared to the (snake oil and charlatan-driven) competition out there.


Well if you're reading his "literature" then I can assure you that the source is a bit biased, lol. Certainly this doesn't diminish the engineering work, the actual product, and all the technical documentation and support on forums he's given for the amp. The results stand for themselves.

I did a very simple audio test with RMAA using the amp and a Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 (USB sound card), and I got pretty much the exact same results using

Scenario 1: line out -> (no load) -> line in
Scenario 2: line out -> O2 (loaded with a challenging low 32 ohms headphone) -> line in

The first scenario tests the fidelity of the sound card's line out and line in signal chain, while the second scenario also sees the additional contribution by the amplifier when subjected to a real-world load, under which a worse amp would falter. I did test the line out (which has a headphone amp chip for the sound card) loaded with those same 32 ohms headphones directly, the results were significantly worse. i.e. the setup was more or less "bottlenecked" by the sound card's line in when I used the O2, but bottlenecked by the internal headphone amp when I didn't.

It looks like Tyll at InnerFidelity is getting ready to run some headphone amps through the paces with an AP analyzer. He's still working out the kinks, but he posted a teaser image of a few amps, loaded at 300 ohms with 1V, with their THD+N measurements. Post is here


That's just THD+N, which by no means is the only parameter to look for, but see all the amps are at 0.002% THD+N or worse. Compare with O2, according to nwavguy on his test gear (full measurements here)
:
Note: x-axis here is voltage and not frequency. Test is at 1 kHz as noted in the graph.

300 ohms result should be between the 150 ohms and 600 ohms. So the value at 1V is about 0.0007%. Granted, I think at 300 ohms, for many of those amps, it's the noise part of THD+N that dominates the reading, but still...O2 is made using three $0.50 op amps, some fairly ordinary and cheap resistors / caps / etc., a cheapo power supply/battery charging circuit, and a battery/power management circuit. I wouldn't say the O2 is the greatest thing since sliced bread, but that many of the "real" audio / audiophile manufacturers selling headphone amps should well be ashamed of themselves? How come they can't get these kinds of results for their own commercial products, using much more expensive components?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well if you're reading his "literature" then I can assure you that the source is a bit biased, lol. Certainly this doesn't diminish the engineering work, the actual product, and all the technical documentation and support on forums he's given for the amp. The results stand for themselves.
> I did a very simple audio test with RMAA using the amp and a Creative X-Fi Surround 5.1 (USB sound card), and I got pretty much the exact same results using


Of course, I'm not referring to the marketing hubbub but the measurements.

Certainly there are differences but in terms of finite measurement I'd wager that few amplifiers have the O2 _audibly_ beat in measurable areas. I'm sure there are a couple of expensive headphone amplifiers out there that might beat the O2 by a tiny fraction of a percentage point but it wouldn't be significant enough to be audible by human ears. Power handling might be a different story.


----------



## EpicPie

Going to pickup a pair of white Q701's once I sell offa few of my cans. Anyone interested in buying my A700's off me? They have AD700 velour pads on them.









Sent from my SCH-R720 by the power of Grayskull.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

hmm all this talk of the O2 has piqued my interests, thinking about building a desktop variant from scratch after seeing the relatively simple circuit diagram, i already have an idea for a walnut and mahogany case for it









I wonder if i could build a dock port for my e7 into it like the e9


----------



## rdrdrdrd

speaking of fiio.... theres a new DAC coming soon, the E17, also compatible with the E9, but 192k/hz 24 bit


----------



## Domino

ooo...could you add me? Shure 940s.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Full sized headphones, not IEMs.
> http://www.fischeraudio.com/card.php?id=116












My bad, there are so many FA series Fischers out that i confuse them quite a bit.
big number = IEM
small number = headphone


----------



## Wishmaker

Last update for 2011!!! HAPPY NEW YEAR 2012!!! \


----------



## Blazing angel

I'm not sure if these qualify : Sony NC200D Noise Cancelling ones. They sound pretty damn good to me








(will check eligibility again alter on, in a rush)


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Just picked up a FiiO e11 to pair with my SGS II (Skyrocket) and I'm pretty impressed. I hooked it up to my Titanium HD and I'm even more impressed.

Does anyone have any first-hand experience with the e11 vs e9? I'm thinking about picking up the e9 for a desktop solution.

EDIT: Happy New Year!


----------



## INFAMYBLADE

God I have been into the wrong audio game for too many years ( car audio ).

I know nothing about this type of audio.. lol thought I was doing well getting the turtle beach x41s with the dolby digital thing..

I have no idea where to begin here.. anyone wanna give a guy some advice?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

INFAMYBLADE, this is a good place to start: Here and Here


----------



## Thebreezybb

I got, Beats studio Pro









no impression on them yet for now.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I got, Beats studio Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no impression on them yet for now.


Hope you got them cheap.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Hope you got them cheap.


Very very very, Cheap


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Don't know if you read my post a few posts ago but I'd like to remove the HD 428's that it says I have and replace them with AKG K518 LE headphones and an ASUS Xonar DG as my soundcard and amplifier since it has an onboard OP amp


----------



## Wishmaker

Done


----------



## boom50cal

Second time I've called JVC Support....biggest PIA's I've ever dealt with. Even Patriot was better than that, they at least got my stuff right the first time. Note to other members: JVC's fax machines seem not to work, even when they send a conformation fax back!


----------



## skkhai

Felt like showing off a little. I apologize if this isn't the thread to do that in.


















These are D2000s with cups swapped from a D7000. I recabled them myself with Mogami 2534 and terminated it with a slim Viablue 3.5mm


----------



## EpicPie

Looks gucci, skkhai.

Side note; If anyone is interested I'm selling some of my cans. Buy them pl0x.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1195059/headphone-lot/0_20


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkhai*
> 
> These are D2000s with cups swapped from a D7000. I recabled them myself with Mogami 2534 and terminated it with a slim Viablue 3.5mm


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkhai*
> 
> Felt like showing off a little. I apologize if this isn't the thread to do that in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are D2000s with cups swapped from a D7000. I recabled them myself with Mogami 2534 and terminated it with a slim Viablue 3.5mm


Far too sexy.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkhai*
> 
> Felt like showing off a little. I apologize if this isn't the thread to do that in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are D2000s with cups swapped from a D7000. I recabled them myself with Mogami 2534 and terminated it with a slim Viablue 3.5mm


How much did that cost?


----------



## skkhai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> How much did that cost?


I got the cups from Mark at Lawton Audio, but I'm not sure he wants me to advertise the price on something he doesn't usually stock nor advertises on his own site. I had to send him an email to ask if he had any left over cups as a byproduct of his services. If you PM me, I'll tell you how much I paid. pricing here.

As for the cable, I bought the Mogami and plugs in bulk for other headphones, cables, and extensions. It was probably about $30 ± $5 just for the Denons. Labor was free


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkhai*
> 
> I got the cups from Mark at Lawton Audio, but I'm not sure he wants me to advertise the price on something he doesn't usually stock nor advertises on his own site. I had to send him an email to ask if he had any left over cups as a byproduct of his services. If you PM me, I'll tell you how much I paid.
> As for the cable, I bought the Mogami and plugs in bulk for other headphones, cables, and extensions. It was probably about $30 ± $5 just for the Denons. Labor was free


PM'ed.


----------



## Crazy9000

It does say somewhere on markl's site that you can contact him for availability and pricing for stock d7000 cups. Don't you have to mod them to get them to fit on the d2ks though? I haven't actually taken mine apart to see if they are different, but I remember reading the cups aren't directly compatible.


----------



## skkhai

You know, I do remember seeing that clause somewhere on his old site but I can't seem to find it now that he changed his layout. Either way, he never posted a price publicly so I won't post it publicly either. I'd be happy to tell anyone via PM though... Found it here, pricing included.

And yes, it required a little modding but nothing that isn't completely irreversible. I had already recabled the headphones so I figured any warranty I had was shot anyway. I'll post a few pictures tomorrow to show what has to be done.

EDITED: adding pictures









If you'll notice, the screw points are completely different between the D2k and D7k cups. On the D7k, they're located higher constructed differently. They however are placed in the same locations in respect to the 4 screw holes on the drivers.









There are 4 posts that are used to accommodate for the D2k's lower screw points and aren't needed for the D7k cups.









I cut all 4 posts off so that the plastic disks sit flush with their respective cups. This is easily done with a dremel or some kind of saw but because I didn't want to destroy the posts, I instead elected to slowly carve them off with an x-acto. They still mate perfectly in their original spots so I can completely reverse the mod by epoxying them back on.









The D2k screws were a tad too long so I used washers to bring the screws a few millimeters higher than where they usually sit. The end result is that the driver sits flush the with cup.

Supposedly the newer production runs of the D2k don't have the 4 plastic posts but I don't know how reliable that information is.


----------



## SilentBug

I'm hoping I can get some recommendation for gaming headphones. My budget is $75 USD max. They must be closed headphones and comfort is very important to me. I've found a few headphones which seem to satisfy my requirements; however, I do not know if they are necessarily good or someone can recommend better.

Sennheiser HD448
Sennheiser HD202
Panasonic RP-HTF600-S


----------



## chinesekiwi

Out of those HD448 but what;s your budget and current sound setup?


----------



## SilentBug

I already posted my budget: $75. As for setup, I have the Sennheiser CX300B however I feel circumaural headphones would be more comfortable for long gaming sessions.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

the 448s


----------



## bjgrenke

Hey guys, I'm thinking of getting a nice audiophile set up, and I thought I'd come here for advice. I have no knowledge with advanced headphone set ups, so bear with me









So basically, what will I need? A pair of cans and an amp? I'm currently running Corsair SP2200 speakers off of integrated sound, and I use Beats by Dre Studio's occasionally, so obviously I want a mind-blowing upgrade from this









The pair of headphones I'm looking at are Sennheiser HD598 Sennheiser HD 600, but I'd like to have more choices, so can anyone recommend another pair of headphones for around the same price point ($400 tops)? Also, the amp I'm looking at is the FiiO E10, but again if anyone has something else to recommend, please do.

I found the HD 600s and E10 on eBay for $320 and $80. Good deals?

Just basically wanting to know how to get the best sound possible out of my system (through headphones).

EDIT: Did some research and don't need to know as much now. Changed things accordingly.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

650s from amazon are 360ish, and the diio e9-e17 combo would be a great investment for you when the e17 is released


----------



## mikeaj

E9 is decent but not particularly special, other than having more output voltage than most cheaper options. If you're getting an E10 (or E17, depending on how that turns out), I don't think there's particularly any motivation to get the E9 unless you're looking at relatively insensitive, high-impedance headphones.

E10 is generally enough for HD 650 and HD 600, at least in terms of volume. High-impedance cans are generally not too picky about amplification, so if they're loud enough, then it's not really an issue on that front either if you're looking for a good value. Sure, you're arguably not getting quite the best-possible sound possible from those headphones, but that sure beats getting any kind of sound out of lower-end headphones. It's the Beyerdynamic DT 770/880/990 600 ohms models, some vintage AKG 600 ohms models, and so on, that really could use the extra voltage the E9 can provide.


----------



## FlipToast

I'm getting the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 250 ohm's, but I need a good amp.
Could any of you suggest something that will make these make sweet sound?








Price dosen't really matter TOO much, just enough for these to run well and make amazing sound.









Can any of you recommend me a good mic too? People say I should get a Zalman ZM-MIC1, but I want something that ignores background sound much better than the Zalman and still sound very good. (Not too expensive)









I will also get an Asus Xonar D2X.


----------



## SilentBug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentBug*
> 
> I'm hoping I can get some recommendation for gaming headphones. My budget is $75 USD max. They must be closed headphones and comfort is very important to me. I've found a few headphones which seem to satisfy my requirements; however, I do not know if they are necessarily good or someone can recommend better.
> Sennheiser HD448
> Sennheiser HD202
> Panasonic RP-HTF600-S


Is a used Creative Aurvana Live a good deal for $50?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilentBug*
> 
> Is a used Creative Aurvana Live a good deal for $50?


It is. It's not fully circumaural if you have long ears (like mine) but it does sound pretty good.


----------



## FlipToast

Will a Fiio E10 be good enough for some Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO 250 ohm's?
And do you recommend the E10, or do you recommend something else?

*NEED QUICK REPLIES*


----------



## rdrdrdrd

it should be good, but you may want to wait for the e17


----------



## FlipToast

When is the E17 coming out? Price compared to E10? What's the difference(s) between those two?


----------



## nolonger

Got my HD595's fixed!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipToast*
> 
> When is the E17 coming out? Price compared to E10? What's the difference(s) between those two?


"soon" from the fiio website, it has 192/KHz 24 bit and optical/coax digital input, it only has the one headphone out though, and its also compatible with the e9


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm curious as to how many people actually play back 24-bit material. Reason being that a 24-bit DAC isn't really going to make a difference from a 16-bit one if all you're playing is Redbook.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm curious as to how many people actually play back 24-bit material. Reason being that a 24-bit DAC isn't really going to make a difference from a 16-bit one if all you're playing is Redbook.


I do! Well, i have 6 songs in 24/96








The rest are in 16/44.1, and i can't tell the difference.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm curious as to how many people actually play back 24-bit material. Reason being that a 24-bit DAC isn't really going to make a difference from a 16-bit one if all you're playing is Redbook.


Digital downloads are often offered in 24/96 format. There are also people who rip their vinyl collections to 24/96.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> Digital downloads are often offered in 24/96 format. There are also people who rip their vinyl collections to 24/96.


Only a very small percentage of all recorded music is available in 24-bit. I'm still of the impression that many that purchase 24-bit DACs aren't generally in need of the feature.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

yes but when you come across some you will be disappointed when your not able to play it


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Only a very small percentage of all recorded music is available in 24-bit. I'm still of the impression that many that purchase 24-bit DACs aren't generally in need of the feature.


You may well be right but that happens with lots of things. My TV is capable of streaming video over the internet but I never use that, my Marantz amp is capable of running just as a power amp but I currently do not use that feature, I'm sure you get my point so I won't go on and on with examples









The more features a product offers for a lower price, the better value a customer is receiving and the product is more appealing. I certainly didn't buy my DAC for 24bit playback but I'm happy that it can cope with a 24/96 signal.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> There are also people who rip their vinyl collections to 24/96.


I was looking at doing that, Guessing to get a decent table for ripping is pretty expensive though, shame as my parents have a killer vinyl collection. But my dads exact words when I asked for it were "over my dead body" at which point he promised to leave it to me in the will ><


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> I was looking at doing that, Guessing to get a decent table for ripping is pretty expensive though, shame as my parents have a killer vinyl collection. But my dads exact words when I asked for it were "over my dead body" at which point he promised to leave it to me in the will ><


I think it would only be worth it if you already had a really good TT and phono pre-amp.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm curious as to how many people actually play back 24-bit material. Reason being that a 24-bit DAC isn't really going to make a difference from a 16-bit one if all you're playing is Redbook.


It matters if you're using digital volume control to attenuate the signal. Chop some bits off of 16-bit words (i.e. divide) and you may have something like 13-bit audio or whatever else depending on how low the volume is, where the signal is potentially audibly noisy because of the quantization error, particularly if amplified. Chop some bits off of 24-bit words and everything's still lost in the noise floor anyway.

So it's much more of an improvement to have a good 24-bit DAC (even to play 16-bit material) than to have 24-bit source material, or higher than 44.1 kHz sampling rate for that matter. 96 dB from 16-bit audio is plenty of dynamic range to work with, and most microphones and recording setups will introduce significantly more noise than there is from the digital noise floor.

Most likely all this is inaudible in practice in the majority of cases though, and especially so if you keep volume at 100% and use something else to control volume.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Only a very small percentage of all recorded music is available in 24-bit. I'm still of the impression that many that purchase 24-bit DACs aren't generally in need of the feature.


However 24-bit DACs are needed as a lot of VSTs work in the 24-bit realm and if you use the software volume control a lot, 24 bit depth is beneficial as software volume control works by 'shedding' off bits in the digital domain. However those who buy into 24-bit DAC marketing believe in a total fairytale. 24 / 96 is needed for vinyl due to it's variable sampling rate, not because it's 'better'. Vinyl is a totally inferior format to digital cet. par.


----------



## kalelovil

Anybody had any experience with the Takstar TS-671 or HI-2050?
How do they compare to each other, or to say the Sennheiser HD555?


----------



## corhen

Sign me up! i use a pair of Razer Carcharias. Won them from a competition blizzard ran a couple years back, and love them! so comfortable, with good sound too!


----------



## Spykerv

I saw some crazy amps (tube) from this Taiwanese company at CES, will get pix tmr. THEY WERE SO LEGIT. HUGE TUBES.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> THEY WERE SO LEGIT. HUGE TUBES.




Get us CES pics


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> 
> Get us CES pics


Will do.

Which booths do you guys want me to see?


----------



## nathris




----------



## MoMurda

I just ordered a Asus Xonar DX, Audio Technica ATH-AD700, and the Zalman Mic for 130 after a gift card, reward points and a mail in rebate. Will I be blown away when I get all of this? Using the Asus Maximus IV Gene onboard sound and some Panisonic RP-HTX7.


----------



## Kokin

I was blown away with my $65 Sennheiser HD 555s and $7 Zalman mic. It sounds much better than anything I've used before, even when it's used with my Galaxy S II phone. To think I'm at the low-end of the audio spectrum boggles my mind.


----------



## MoMurda

Haha I really wanted those dt990 premiums or the akg 702 but since the price is so much more I figured I would try out some entry level headphones before plopping down that much money without a decent sound card. Next one for sure is the Asus STX.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> [pic]


I wouldn't recommend you do that. Static electricity from your hair + high heat light (lights like that give off more heat than light in energy) = not a good idea.
It's a small risk but still....


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend you do that. Static electricity from your hair + high heat light (lights like that give off more heat than light in energy) = not a good idea.
> It's a small risk but still....


Its a 13W compact fluorescent bulb, and I don't keep the light on when the headphones are there. I only turned it on to get a decent shot.


----------



## MrDeodorant

I've had two pairs of Logitech headphones break on me. The first was an H230 or something like it, which I loved, and a G330, which I hated, because it was bulkier, didn't fit as well, and caught my hair.

I'm looking for a lightweight, non-enclosing, wired computer headphone and microphone (a headset, if I were to not overthink it). It would preferably wrap behind my head, but that isn't a requirement. It should have clear sound for music and gaming, but I don't need super-heavy bass or anything. I'd prefer to spend less than $75 on it, because I'd probably need to ship it to me.

I'll get another set of the H230s if I can't find anything better, because I'd be reasonably content with them, but is there anything better out there?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I was blown away with my $65 Sennheiser HD 555s and $7 Zalman mic. It sounds much better than anything I've used before, even when it's used with my Galaxy S II phone. To think I'm at the low-end of the audio spectrum boggles my mind.


Buy the Power Amp application for your phone. One of the best MP3 players for droid phone OS. It has a 16 bar EQ in it to allow you to get the most out of your phone source if you don't have a headphone amp.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Buy the Power Amp application for your phone. One of the best MP3 players for droid phone OS. It has a 16 bar EQ in it to allow you to get the most out of your phone source if you don't have a headphone amp.


Seems pretty cool but the Samsung Music app really isn't that bad. It even plays .flac files which is key for me.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Seems pretty cool but the Samsung Music app really isn't that bad. It even plays .flac files which is key for me.


For the days I accidentally forget my headphone amp, it's nice to be able to EQ/amp my cans.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> For the days I accidentally forget my headphone amp, it's nice to be able to EQ/amp my cans.


There's also an equalizer on the app, under settings.


----------



## Kokin

Yeah the default Samsung music app does sound pretty decent, almost like rig. I'll try out Power Amp as a trial over the weekend and see if the amp function is what I want.

Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tuturu~


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> I was blown away with my $65 Sennheiser HD 555s and $7 Zalman mic. It sounds much better than anything I've used before, even when it's used with my Galaxy S II phone. To think I'm at the low-end of the audio spectrum boggles my mind.



remove foam piece for instant upgrade to senn 595


do it!


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S II using Tuturu~


OT, but this is win. So much win.


----------



## dontpwnmebro

Tuturu~


----------



## Wishmaker

Should be up to date. You spot any errors, let me know, as I have been quite busy lately







.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dontpwnmebro*
> 
> 
> remove foam piece for instant upgrade to senn 595
> 
> do it!


T'was already done for me when I bought them from Fear. I was thinking about the soundstage mod as well, but decided against it for now as it's a permanent mod and I don't like the see-through look of the mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> OT, but this is win. So much win.


I'm planning on using "Tuturu" as my text message ringtone.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> T'was already done for me when I bought them from Fear. I was thinking about the soundstage mod as well, but decided against it for now as it's a permanent mod and I don't like the see-through look of the mod.
> I'm planning on using "Tuturu" as my text message ringtone.


Its my text alert already :3


----------



## dontpwnmebro

what were those headphones hooked up to the time machine guys?


----------



## Dr216

Just pulled the Trigger on some K702s. Hopefully they will live up to expectations.

Apparently they need some serious burn in though, Found the same thing (on a smaller scale) with my K450's when i first got them they sounded good but fatiguing to listen too now with a few hundred hours of yellow noise through them they seem to have mellowed out still sound good for such small phones, although the Bass is still a little I dont know "tight" if that's the right word for it.

Never used to really believe in burn in but now its got me thinking, starting to burn my dt770 in now too.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Just pulled the Trigger on some K702s. Hopefully they will live up to expectations.
> Apparently they need some serious burn in though, Found the same thing (on a smaller scale) with my K450's when i first got them they sounded good but fatiguing to listen too now with a few hundred hours of yellow noise through them they seem to have mellowed out still sound good for such small phones, although the Bass is still a little I dont know "tight" if that's the right word for it.
> Never used to really believe in burn in but now its got me thinking, starting to burn my dt770 in now too.


If you've being using the DT770s for a while then the burn in will have already happened, pink/white/yellow/whatever noise won't do anything extra.

As for the K702, they also require some serious amping, what will you be driving them with?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> If you've being using the DT770s for a while then the burn in will have already happened, pink/white/yellow/whatever noise won't do anything extra.
> As for the K702, they also require some serious amping, what will you be driving them with?


I've had the DT770's for quite a long time but I didn't have the Amp to drive them until recently so they have seen very intermittent use, that said they probably have 200 odd hours of music listening use as such I guess burning them in more wont make much if any difference. the K450's had less than 10 at a guess they were just so damn tiring to listen to (plus I'm not train commuting at the moment so I dont use my portable much these days.)

Running them through a Caiman DAC apparently it has a pretty good built in headphone amp rated to 600ohms .

They are only 62ohms according to the documentation I've seen so I should be fine right? if not then I may have to sort something else out, best thing about buying from Amazon is the returns policy


----------



## chinesekiwi

It's not the impedance that's the issue with driving the K701, it's the low sensitivity of 94 dB/mW.
The K701 is like the polar opposite of the DT770.....


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*
> 
> I've had two pairs of Logitech headphones break on me. The first was an H230 or something like it, which I loved, and a G330, which I hated, because it was bulkier, didn't fit as well, and caught my hair.
> I'm looking for a lightweight, non-enclosing, wired computer headphone and microphone (a headset, if I were to not overthink it). It would preferably wrap behind my head, but that isn't a requirement. It should have clear sound for music and gaming, but I don't need super-heavy bass or anything. I'd prefer to spend less than $75 on it, because I'd probably need to ship it to me.
> I'll get another set of the H230s if I can't find anything better, because I'd be reasonably content with them, but is there anything better out there?


Hey, I posted this question a few days ago and haven't heard back. I could put yet another "what headphones should I get" question into the main thread if you people want me to, but it seems easier to just ask the enthusiasts directly. Any opinions on some good choices?


----------



## chinesekiwi

the only decent head*set* in that price range is the AKG GHS-1 and Razer Carcharias.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

So here's an update, I no longer have the HD280 headphone. I just couldn't get used to the vice-like clamping pressure on the sides of my head and the SQ wasn't as enjoyable as on the ATH-A700.

I've now got an ATH-A900 on the way - should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*
> 
> Hey, I posted this question a few days ago and haven't heard back. I could put yet another "what headphones should I get" question into the main thread if you people want me to, but it seems easier to just ask the enthusiasts directly. Any opinions on some good choices?


just get the sen. HD 428 and a clipon microphone


----------



## MrDeodorant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> the only decent head*set* in that price range is the AKG GHS-1 and Razer Carcharias.


Thanks. I wish one of them wrapped around the head, but I'll adapt.

Is the Carcharias really as good as the reviews make it seem? The only thing I know about the audio world is that if you aren't an audiophile, anything you've heard of probably sucks, especially if there's a big name attached to it like Razer. The reviews really are good, and I'll trust the Audio Editor's recommendation, but when I see a review for a midrange-priced headset with 10/10 for sound, I start to wonder if it wasn't a 'sponsored' review.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> just get the sen. HD 428 and a clipon microphone


Yeah, I've been looking at the Zalman clip-on.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Yes, it's fine

http://www.head-fi.org/t/452710/razer-carcharias-headset-a-headfi-ers-impressions

'ourfpshero' is vastly experienced with gaming headphones from an 'audiophile gamer' perspective as well.

Never read "computer site / gadget" headphone reviews as most of the time it's shocking except for when there's an audio specialist doing them e.g. on TechPowerUp with Frederik S.

I'd consider the AKG GHS-1 as well. However of course a separate mic and stereo headphone combo is much better value for money.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> It's not the impedance that's the issue with driving the K701, it's the low sensitivity of 94 dB/mW.
> The K701 is like the polar opposite of the DT770.....


Hmm may be in trouble then, will see according to what I've read the caiman is a pretty competent headphone amp, but like all things on this slippery slope Its all relative, It's probably reasonable to assume I wont be getting the best out of the k702s but as long as they sound better/on par with my dt770s ill be ok with that (for now) I paid less than half RRP for them so they should still perform very well for the price range









Edit: woop woop they have arrived







no idea how they will sound though only sources i have with me at work are my cowen and my terribad laptop









dont sound terrible through those sources though all things considered


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrDeodorant*
> 
> Yeah, I've been looking at the Zalman clip-on.


Pull the trigger on a zalman mic. Since I got one my guildies don't have any issues hearing me and there is little to no feedback from it.

Only flaws with it are the incredibly long cable.


----------



## xira

ATH M50's
ATH AD-700's
Blue Snowball microphone w/ pop filter


----------



## Mrip541

Headphones I've owned/own: Grado 325i, Grado 60i, Ultrasone Pro 900, Etymotic ER-4p, Audio-Technica ATH-M50, random other cheapos. I've sold them all except the Etymotics and the M50s. The best money I've ever spent on audio equipment was the Etymotics.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I received my ATH-A900 yesterday morning (didn't expect to see them until today).









When I first listened to them, I was a bit surprised to find how close to the sound of my ATH-A700 headphone it was - especially considering that the drivers in these cans are very different. Initially, I felt that there was a bit more clarity in the details with the A900 and the bass had a bit more of a thump to it however the A700 seemed a little more on the 'warm' side.

That being said, I tried burning-in with pink noise (5 hours on and 1 hour off for about 25-30 total hours) in order to see if the sound changes at all and I must admit there is a distinct difference now when I compare to my A700. I had my doubts about burn-in but the difference here is too obvious.

Overall, I'm very impressed so far. Oh, and I have some velour pads on the way - should pretty much keep me happy for a bit.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I just got a pair of HiFiMan HE-400 in the mail earlier today, been listening to them for a couple of hours. Quick impressions: quite comfortable despite the weight, kind of reminds me of the dt770 with less clamping force. Sound wise; the bass really shines on these and that's about all I could discern since the left ear will lose sound every now and then, requiring me to mess with the cable until it starts back. So I'll have to send them back for a replacement. Disappointing, as I've really enjoyed them when they've been working.

Edit: it seems it's a problem with the cable, as the right cup started to cut out,but if you mess with the 1/4" jack they'll start working again, odd.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Skoal, sounds like the wire is damaged near the plug.

Sent from my SCH-R720 by the power of Grayskull using Tapatalk.


----------



## olli3

Received my DT770 Pro's & Fiio E9 yesterday, and...WOW, such a nice sound coming from my old PC350's. Never thought so much bass was possible from headphones. Very happy


----------



## MoMurda

I just got a Auzentech Forte and it made my AD700s sound a lot better than before. Better bass, and they are a lot louder at lower volume. Wish my Promedia Ultras still worked.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

So I put the velour pads on my ATH-A900 and I'm not sure whether I prefer these or the stock pads. They're certainly 'feel' nicer but I think the others isolated a bit more as well as provided a better fit.

I think I'll give it a day or so before I decide.

Has anyone successfully used leather pads with the A900 (or A700 as the housing is the same)? If so, which one's? I contacted A-T and they said the W series pads won't fit.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Just pulled the Trigger on some K702s. Hopefully they will live up to expectations.
> 
> Apparently they need some serious burn in though, Found the same thing (on a smaller scale) with my K450's when i first got them they sounded good but fatiguing to listen too now with a few hundred hours of yellow noise through them they seem to have mellowed out still sound good for such small phones, although the Bass is still a little I dont know "tight" if that's the right word for it.
> 
> Never used to really believe in burn in but now its got me thinking, starting to burn my dt770 in now too.


You should have bought the Q701 can be have for about the same price or eve lower. This are the better ones. Better than the K701 and K702. If you bought them for a good price keep them but if it was from some website like amazon you might aswell return thwm and get the Q701

Sent from my PG8610000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> You should have bought the Q701 can be have for about the same price or eve lower. This are the better ones. Better than the K701 and K702. If you bought them for a good price keep them but if it was from some website like amazon you might aswell return thwm and get the Q701
> Sent from my PG8610000 using Tapatalk


I thought those were the same as the K series with the Quincy Jones brand.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> I thought those were the same as the K series with the Quincy Jones brand.


No they are not.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/582276/q701-appreciation-thread

"just for everyones information.

I do own both Q701 and K701. They sound different.

I do own both Q701 and DT990. They sound different as well."


----------



## mikeaj

re: K701 / K702 vs. Q701

Sample variance maybe? Manufacturing process improved slightly over time? Maybe the logo on the grille makes a difference. Draw your own conclusions from this:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK701.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK701SampleB.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGQuincyJonesQ701.pdf

Arguably the Q701 does look most well behaved I guess. It could be a fluke, but maybe not. Anyway, they should be very similar...


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> No they are not.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/582276/q701-appreciation-thread
> "just for everyones information.
> 
> I do own both Q701 and K701. They sound different.
> 
> I do own both Q701 and DT990. They sound different as well."


Interesting read, thanks for the link.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> re: K701 / K702 vs. Q701
> Sample variance maybe? Manufacturing process improved slightly over time? Maybe the logo on the grille makes a difference. Draw your own conclusions from this:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK701.pdf
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK701SampleB.pdf
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGQuincyJonesQ701.pdf
> Arguably the Q701 does look most well behaved I guess. It could be a fluke, but maybe not. Anyway, they should be very similar...


My friend own the k701 and i bought q701. We did a few hours of listening to compare (both headphone have more than 400 hours play time). We both agree that they sound noticeably different. Like AD700 vs AD900 differences.

Q701 has
better bass
more natural and not earpiercing tembling highs.
better midbass
both have the same amazing clear detailing.
smaller but more accurate soundstage (still huge, but now feels real soundstage no k701 fake soundstage)

in gaming with k701 soundstage was so huge it was annoying cause things that were suppost to be close sounded so far away.

This is not the case with q701. The soundstage is alittle bigger than ad700 (i own this too) but way better position.

i love my q701 for gaming (and music) and my friend is selling his k701 to get the q701 only if he could sell his k701 for around $200. you can get the Q701 for around $220 brand new, keep checking amazon. price goes up and down every day.


----------



## Phen1863

Does a pair of Sennheiser HD 202 qualify? I got them as a gift for scoring a film for an indie film artist and I love them!


----------



## Dr216

From what I read on head fi and from various other sources the k702 and the q701 are more or less the exact same headphones in different colours even AKG have said so. Both being a modification and improvement over the k701.

Pretty happy with them so far have around 100 hours of burn in on them and the sound has definately become more refined and the bottom end in particular has filled out nicely. im not a big bass head but these seem to have a great balance to the bass and ive found that the detail is amazing even when the music gets very busy you can still pick out and focus on any one particular instrument with no problems at all.


----------



## chinesekiwi

The K71 and Q701 *are not the same* headphone










A clear difference in the bass and treble region, beyond margin of error as well. But tbh, the Q701 and K701 are both sub-bass recessed.


----------



## Dr216

you got a graph like that that add the k702 into the compare? would be interested to see. That said very very tiny differences in houseing and things can make pretty significant changes to the sound signiture of headhpones so "more or less" the same is probably a missnomer.


----------



## chinesekiwi

the K702 measures *exactly the same* as the K701. the Q701 is very similar to the K70x series but there are still differences.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> the K702 measures *exactly the same* as the K701. the Q701 is very similar to the K70x series but there are still differences.


i'm sorry but i do love the bass from the q701. it goes low, tight and is not overpowering, just how i like it, and this is coming from a bass headed headphone (ultrasone 780) but i guess is preference. Now the AD700, those were bass light that not even EQ was able to fix this.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The K71 and Q701 *are not the same* headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A clear difference in the bass and treble region, beyond margin of error as well. But tbh, the Q701 and K701 are both sub-bass recessed.


I think the links from InnerFidelity I posted earlier give a clearer picture, since those show both FR and distortion plots, square wave response, etc. Also you get to see the difference between two K701s, which is not necessarily trivial either.

Treble region and bass in FR plots will depend somewhat heavily on the positioning of the headphone on the dummy head, so relatively subtle differences like these are not that conclusive in my opinion. Furthermore, note that HeadRoom normalizes the responses by referencing them all to 1 kHz amplitude. If you dropped the Q701 plot (the red line) entirely by about 2-3 dB, it would look a lot more like the K701 plot. And that's just a matter of normalization--the 1 kHz reference is arbitrary, so any other 0 dB reference is as valid.

That said, even from just this inconclusive data, I would suspect the Q701 is a little different as well. I'm just skeptical of very large differences, unless the sample variance between sets is large.

Sighted A/B listening between K701/702 and Q701 anecdotally also seem to suggest differences, but those could possibly also be due to sample variances. Note how the two different K701 tested have different volumes. That alone can be enough to bias listening impressions. Sighted A/B listening provides some more evidence, but it's not bullet proof either, especially when you consider the additional cognitive biases from knowing beforehand which is which.


----------



## Wishmaker

Updated









Sent from my house via smoke signals


----------



## Dorianime

sup Guys









Just curious if anyone can recommend me to some Audiophile level headphones that have nice bass for anything from Rock to Dubstep!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> sup Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone can recommend me to some Audiophile level headphones that have nice bass for anything from Rock to Dubstep!


Well I think Denon AH-D2000 could be a good match- they do well with a wider variety of music then some other headphones, and are quite good in the bass department.

I hear you can call J&R and get a pretty good price on them. http://www.jr.com/ahd2000-aroundtheear-headphones/pe/DNN_AHD2000/

They go up from time to time for $250ish on amazon. Anything under $300 is well worth it for them.

You can also see if any other e-tailers are selling them for a good price atm, but the warranty will be no good if it's not an authorized retailer. I think they don't let the authorized retailers advertise the low prices, hence why you have to call j&r.


----------



## joeyxl

Using steelseries siberia v2 red.
add me please!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrol

the Denons look nice but ... CLOSED BACK!!!! EUGHHH!!!!


----------



## Dorianime

whoa!

That's almost as expensive as my guitar AMP!

any other suggestions?


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeyxl*
> 
> Using steelseries siberia v2 red.
> add me please!
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


them be a gaming headset not really what this threads about mate. sorry
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> whoa!
> That's almost as expensive as my guitar AMP!
> any other suggestions?


How about a budget? headphones can cost you pretty much any amount of money your willing to spend. so finding a price range and determining what offers good price///performance at around that level is important.

Also where will you be using them? as if your out and about open headphones will be a non starter, though im guessing you want something pretty bassy and at the cheaper end of the market the only practical way to get that is closed anyway far as i can tell.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> them be a gaming headset not really what this threads about mate.


We have plenty of gaming headset on the member list


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> sup Guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious if anyone can recommend me to some Audiophile level headphones that have nice bass for anything from Rock to Dubstep!


Ultrasone HFI-580's or DJ1's (Same can).

HFI-580's on ebay for $125 shipped.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ultrasone-HFI580-Closed-Back-Foldable-Circumaural-Headphones-HFI-580-BRAND-NEW-/370562824589?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564743f98d


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my house via smoke signals


Hey buddy, I think you missed my update. I don't have the hd280 any longer but I do have an ATH-A900. Thanks.


----------



## Alex9106

Hey,

Im sure this has been asked many many times but im looking for some headphones for gaming and bass-heavy music.

I have £130 to spend and no more!

I play Counter-Strike competitively so great sound-stage is needed for footsteps and also id like some punchy bass for my music. I would like closed-back but if that isnt possible ill go for open-back. Oh and i do have an Asus Xonar DG sound card.

So what would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## joeyxl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> them be a gaming headset not really what this threads about mate. sorry
> How about a budget? headphones can cost you pretty much any amount of money your willing to spend. so finding a price range and determining what offers good price///performance at around that level is important.
> Also where will you be using them? as if your out and about open headphones will be a non starter, though im guessing you want something pretty bassy and at the cheaper end of the market the only practical way to get that is closed anyway far as i can tell.


oh, im sorry :|


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex9106*
> 
> Hey,
> Im sure this has been asked many many times but im looking for some headphones for gaming and bass-heavy music.
> I have £130 to spend and no more!
> I play Counter-Strike competitively so great sound-stage is needed for footsteps and also id like some punchy bass for my music. I would like closed-back but if that isnt possible ill go for open-back. Oh and i do have an Asus Xonar DG sound card.
> So what would you recommend?
> Thanks!


Ultrasone HFI-550.

If you want more bass, go for the HFI-580 or DJ1.

ATH-A700's are also a great choice.

If purely gaming, AD700's.


----------



## Fullinator

In! Used to have some Skull Candies but they started breaking. Currently using my AKG K 271 MKII's!


----------



## Dorianime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> them be a gaming headset not really what this threads about mate. sorry
> How about a budget? headphones can cost you pretty much any amount of money your willing to spend. so finding a price range and determining what offers good price///performance at around that level is important.
> Also where will you be using them? as if your out and about open headphones will be a non starter, though im guessing you want something pretty bassy and at the cheaper end of the market the only practical way to get that is closed anyway far as i can tell.


they should be closed back because I will use them for when i'm out you know.

they don't have to be ridiculously bassy, so long that they are able to perform the way the artist intended (at least as close as possible)

Good point about the budget. I really am comfortable right up to 200


----------



## Alex9106

Ok so after some thought i am stuck between the... ULTRASONE HFI-580 or the Creative Aurvana Live! (Which are Denon AH-D1001's just rebranded i think).

What are the differences between the two?

Thanks


----------



## EpicPie

HFI-580 > Creative Aurvana Live


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorianime*
> 
> they should be closed back because I will use them for when i'm out you know.
> they don't have to be ridiculously bassy, so long that they are able to perform the way the artist intended (at least as close as possible)
> Good point about the budget. I really am comfortable right up to 200


think your most likely going to get pointed at Audio-Technica ATH-M50s closed back easy to drive and apparently pretty solid I've never owned a pair though so wouldn't know personally.

I do own a pair of these which are just inside your budget Beyerdynamic DT 770 and they sound great, only thing is you may want to invest in a headphone amp to go with them as otherwise you will miss out a bit on what they are capable of. Comfort wise they are amazing although some people find them to clamp a little too tightly if they have a larger head. Only issue i might have with them is looks wise they are not going to win any prizes


----------



## EpicPie

Ultrasone HFI-580 is another good choice. It's another well balanced headphone out there. The bass doesn't sound distorted or muddy at certain frequencies as to the M50's and music is much more lively with the soundstage that the HFI-580 has.

Though between the two, each one has it's own perks. I personally prefer listening to the M50 for dubstep/bass heavy genre's but the HFI-580's sound better for vocals and everything else.


----------



## kody7839

Got my Q701's today...stepping up from my HD555's.


















Currently driven by my Fiio E10, but that will more than likely be changing soon.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Got my Q701's today...stepping up from my HD555's.
> 
> Currently driven by my Fiio E10, but that will more than likely be changing soon.


Very nice!
How's the bass on those, i hear its more impactful/present than on the K701(2)s.
Also, how does that cable feel? Is it stiff or flexible?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

^ Those Q701's are looking nicer and nicer. The more I read about them, the more it seems that they perform far beyond their price-point (not to mention that pics like the ones above add to the drool factor).

Congrats on the new cans.


----------



## EpicPie

@ Kody, good choice. ;D


----------



## DJDannyV

Count me in?

Shure SRH240 (They were free with my microphone)
Bose AE2 (Gift from my parents)
Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2 (Finally decent headphones)

Long lost:
Shure SE530









Dead:
SoundMagic PL-30
V-Moda vibe duo
Bose in-ear (2004-6)


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DJDannyV*
> 
> Count me in?
> Shure SRH240 (They were free with my microphone)
> Bose AE2 (Gift from my parents)
> Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2 (Finally decent headphones)
> Long lost:
> Shure SE530
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dead:
> SoundMagic PL-30
> V-Moda vibe duo
> Bose in-ear (2004-6)


Whoa, you're from Carmel, IN? I live there too haha


----------



## MoMurda

I wish they made the Q701s in the White and grey they use on the K 701s.







Looks amazing. I think my next headphones are the Q 701 or the DT990


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Very nice!
> How's the bass on those, i hear its more impactful/present than on the K701(2)s.
> Also, how does that cable feel? Is it stiff or flexible?


The bass is very tight and firm....I love it. I've gone everything from The Dave Brubeck Quartet to Skrillex tonight when messing around and they've been putting out nice clean thumps the whole way. I event thew in a few hours of BF3 for good measure. The sound stage on these are a lot wider then I was used on the 555's and there is much more depth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> ^ Those Q701's are looking nicer and nicer. The more I read about them, the more it seems that they perform far beyond their price-point (not to mention that pics like the ones above add to the drool factor).
> Congrats on the new cans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> @ Kody, good choice. ;D


Thanks guys...I'm loving them so far.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> The bass is very tight and firm....I love it. I've gone everything from The Dave Brubeck Quartet to Skrillex tonight when messing around and they've been putting out nice clean thumps the whole way. I event thew in a few hours of BF3 for good measure. The sound stage on these are a lot wider then I was used on the 555's and there is much more depth.
> Thanks guys...I'm loving them so far.


Mmmmm, Brubeck.
These Ultrasones are great for a lot of stuff, jazz and classical not among their strengths. I was looking at either the Q701s or the new HiFiMan Planar to pick up. As much as I love these Ultrasones for electronic, they're not a do-it-all headphone (And I want me some open-backed cans)


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Got my Q701's today...stepping up from my HD555's.
> 
> Currently driven by my Fiio E10, but that will more than likely be changing soon.


nice, i got them in black to match my computer desk theme. Also bought some ebay cable in black ($23) only because i hate green. Running them with a E9 and it does a REALLY ggood job running them. This headphones are the greatest for gaming. Soundstage is out of this world more so than the AD700. It has great bass but not to the extend to muddy the vocal. you hear the bass, mid, high, etc cristal clear, vocals are crystal clear in BF3. I already tried the ultrasone hifi-780 and it was a total fail for gaming. This ultrasone made me realize how bad close cans are for gaming. i also had the AD700 (which are very good but lack bass) and sold them because i love my AKG q701 so much.


----------



## DJDannyV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Whoa, you're from Carmel, IN? I live there too haha


Im still in high school lol. i live right by it. what part are you in?


----------



## Crabby654

So I was looking for some help from you headphone crazies!









I've finally decided that its probably best to get headphones instead of speakers. I have 0 idea on what are good headphones and what are garbage. So I'll just throw out what I do and what I like to see if you guys can recommend something!

- Budget of around 200$
- 80% Gaming, 20% Music (Metal, Hip Hop, Rock)
- I think I want Open headphones, since it reduces heat on my ears
- Comfort is HUUGE for me
- Could careless about looks

I have a X-Fi Titanium sound card which I'd be using it in. Also one question, would I need to buy one of those converters? I notice a lot of headphones have that huge plug and the sound cards have much smaller ones.

Thanks soo much for any help in advance!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

for that range id get the AD-900,
or the Q701 if you can stretch the budget a little.

both have epic sound stage

EDIT: typo, they are the AD-900s not 9000s sorry for the confusion


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> for that range id get the AD-9000,
> or the Q701 if you can stretch the budget a little.
> both have epic sound stage


Thank you for the suggestions. I see those AD-9000 suggested a lot. Maybe when I do get around to getting the money I'll get a pair. I mean my main type of gaming is MMO and RTS with a little FPS thrown in. But those are definitely starting to look like what I should get!

Edit: Sorry so in terms of comfort on this headphones, do they rest around your ears and not on them? and is the cushion itself made out of a surface that will make me sweat on it?


----------



## pangolinman

The AD700 soundstage is actually wider than the AD900's, as they have less clamping force. Sound-wise, the AD900 is quite similar to the AD700, with some refinement and a bit more bass (as the drivers are closer to the ear). I don't think the $100 disparity between the two is justified.

However, the AD700 is made much more cheaply than the AD900, plastic instead of magnesium, and the AD900 is lighter. Both of the headphones are incredibly comfortable.

I would advise against the Q701 until you get yourself an amp, because despite the low impedance, they also have a low sensitivity.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

they go around your ears and have velour pads, which are soft and comfortable fabric.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> The AD700 soundstage is actually wider than the AD900's, as they have less clamping force. Sound-wise, the AD900 is quite similar to the AD700, with some refinement and a bit more bass (as the drivers are closer to the ear). I don't think the $100 disparity between the two is justified.
> However, the AD700 is made much more cheaply than the AD900, plastic instead of magnesium, and the AD900 is lighter. Both of the headphones are incredibly comfortable.
> I would advise against the Q701 until you get yourself an amp, because despite the low impedance, they also have a low sensitivity.


if i remember correctly he purchased a 2.1 system with a decent receiver a while back


----------



## Crabby654

Money isn't a huge issue and if the build is better in terms of plastic -> magnesium then that would give me a piece of mind on build quality. But ya I do not have an amp or anything like that, I am very very new to audio technology and just getting my feet with buying the sound card I have.


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> if i remember correctly he purchased a 2.1 system with a decent receiver a while back


Missed your post, if your referring to me I do not have a system with a receiver. I have 2.1 Insignia computer speakers.


----------



## pangolinman

Then your best bet is the AD900. The Audio Technica AD series are the most comfortable headphones I have used, closely follow by Beyerdynamics.

They also have the largest soundstage of any headphone I have ever used (Though I have sadly never used any AKGs which are supposedly better) while not making the music feel unnaturally spaced out. The AD900 also fixes the creaking issue the AD700s have, and have a better aesthetic IMO.


----------



## PhilWrir

Ive got the following:
JVC HA-RX700
Sennheiser HD 555
V-Moda M-80
Pick one, or all


----------



## flexium

Just found this thread.

I wanna join








I have:
Sennheiser HD 580
Westone UM3x


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Missed your post, if your referring to me I do not have a system with a receiver. I have 2.1 Insignia computer speakers.


ahh i remember you were asking about a 2.1 a while back i thought you had bought it. But if you have only the sound card; get the AD-900s. theyre very comfortable, the only ones i prefer comfort wise are my HD 650s


----------



## Crabby654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> ahh i remember you were asking about a 2.1 a while back i thought you had bought it. But if you have only the sound card; get the AD-900s. theyre very comfortable, the only ones i prefer comfort wise are my HD 650s


Ya I was asking but the speaker setups in the past. But I'm starting to think the headphones is the way to go. I will most likely be getting a pair of AD900's in a few weeks just because it seems like the best setup for me! Comfort is soo important because I sometimes have gaming stints of 6 hours (ugh) without even paying attention. So the whole open headphones to let heat out is HUGE and also the fact that it seems like its material that won't make my head sweat is a huge plus as well.


----------



## Wishmaker

Welcome to the new members. List should be up to date


----------



## snoball

I'll join up, finally got a decent headphones.

Samson SR850.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Then your best bet is the AD900. The Audio Technica AD series are the most comfortable headphones I have used, closely follow by Beyerdynamics.
> They also have the largest soundstage of any headphone I have ever used (Though I have sadly never used any AKGs which are supposedly better) while not making the music feel unnaturally spaced out. The AD900 also fixes the creaking issue the AD700s have, and have a better aesthetic IMO.


i have had the ad700 and ad900. AKG Q701 are much better, larger more accurate soundstage (and i thought nothing could beat the ad700), better tigher bass. Down side of the q701 to the AD700 is that they would probably run you $350. $250 headphones + $100 amp (E9). If you have the AD700 and only for gaming do not upgrade to Q701 because even though they are better you have to expend alot of money for the upgrade.


----------



## EventHorizon

It's like I've been deaf for all my life.....absolutely glorious. I was so distracted by the soundstage and immersion during BF3 that I couldn't even focus on playing.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Had HD201's the cat got them..









I've got Gamecom 367's now, (i needed a mic).
But i get terrible mic quality? I'm considering RMA'ing these and getting a better set..


----------



## travva

Does anyone know of a good upright stand for some senn 595's? i have the thing that came with them, but i just got a new monitor and it doesn't attach to it as well as it did my previous one. I saw one on Amazon, but the company reviews looked sketchy.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *travva*
> 
> Does anyone know of a good upright stand for some senn 595's? i have the thing that came with them, but i just got a new monitor and it doesn't attach to it as well as it did my previous one. I saw one on Amazon, but the company reviews looked sketchy.


For a budget you cant beat a banana hanger
http://www.amazon.com/Totally-Bamboo-20-2099-Banana-Hanger/dp/B002RL9CSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328070343&sr=8-1


Thats some *SERIOUS* banana/headphone holding power.

For a higher price, woo audio stands are VERY nice, but dont really offer much over the banana hanger in practicality. In fact, they can't hold bananas.

_WHY WOULD YOU WANT A HEADPHONE STAND THAT CAN'T HOLD BANANAS._

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html
http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> For a budget you cant beat a banana hanger
> http://www.amazon.com/Totally-Bamboo-20-2099-Banana-Hanger/dp/B002RL9CSG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1328070343&sr=8-1
> 
> Thats some *SERIOUS* banana/headphone holding power.
> For a higher price, woo audio stands are VERY nice, but dont really offer much over the banana hanger in practicality. In fact, they can't hold bananas.
> _WHY WOULD YOU WANT A HEADPHONE STAND THAT CAN'T HOLD BANANAS._
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


Epic, just epic.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> For a higher price, woo audio stands are VERY nice, but dont really offer much over the banana hanger in practicality. In fact, they can't hold bananas.
> _WHY WOULD YOU WANT A HEADPHONE STAND THAT CAN'T HOLD BANANAS._


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*




You haven't heard true resolution until you have lifted you cables, honestly.
Them being off the table gives you, err, DYNAMICS SPEED CONTRAST BUZZWORDS AHHH IMPACT BASS TREBLE. But all in a smooth, non-fatiguing way, y'know?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

snaaakkkkee oil


----------



## EpicPie

Got this in the mail today.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I asked a while back with no response so here goes again:

Does anyone know if there is a leather pad which fits on the Audio-Technica Ath-A700 or A900? The stock pads are ok and the velour pads for the AD line, although comfortable, don't work well with my ATH-A900 headphone. Thanks.


----------



## eduardmc

i'm listening to my AKG Q701 with some .flac tracks. I cannot believe how detail and sound seperation (soundstage) this headphone have. I really dislike every headphone i have tried after using my Q701. beyerdynamic 880 600ohm, sen 650, sen 600, ultrasone 780, ad700. This is only my opinion, don't take it personal.


----------



## Draygonn

Q701s are very nice. What amp are you using?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Q701s are very nice. What amp are you using?


Just the good old E9 with titanium HD. I know i'm driving them at full potential right now i can't see myself expending $600+ on a better amp. I have try many amp $500 and the differents between those amp and the E9 is hardly noticeable. Would way on a deal if it comes but has of right now E9 does a pretty good job on them.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i'm listening to my AKG Q701 with some .flac tracks. I cannot believe how detail and sound seperation (soundstage) this headphone have.


Sound separation and soundstage are two different things.


----------



## Hawk777th

Hey guys been loving my AD700s just wondered what would be the next step up? Maybe something with a little more bottom end to the sound. The highs in the 700s blow my mind but the bass is a little muddy.

Anyhelp.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawk777th*
> 
> Hey guys been loving my AD700s just wondered what would be the next step up? Maybe something with a little more bottom end to the sound. The highs in the 700s blow my mind but the bass is a little muddy.
> Anyhelp.


AKG Q701 with an amp. i made this upgrade from AD700 don't regreated at all. After Q701 WITH AN AMP i stop looking for another headphones after trying almost 10 different headphones. Best for gaming and music (except hip-hop extreme bass),

If for wherever reason you don't like the Q701, try beyerdynamic 880 or senseinser 650. Q701 are just like AD700 but more mature, They are better in everything the AD700 can do. Soundstage, Bass, clarity, Tebble, etc


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> AKG Q701 with an amp. i made this upgrade from AD700 don't regreated at all. After Q701 WITH AN AMP i stop looking for another headphones after trying almost 10 different headphones. Best for gaming and music (except hip-hop extreme bass),
> If for wherever reason you don't like the Q701, try beyerdynamic 880 or senseinser 650. Q701 are just like AD700 but more mature, They are better in everything the AD700 can do. Soundstage, Bass, clarity, Tebble, etc


This is good advice.


----------



## ChaiBear

Hello,

I've been reading through the thread and after some research I have narrowed my choices to either the AKG Q701, Beyerdynamic DT 990 (250 ohm), or the Sennheiser HD 600. I'm also going to purchase the Fiio E9 and Zalamn mic. The cans will be used for both games (BF3, Skyrim, etc) and music (rock/indie, jazz, some electronic). I am currently listening from some Audioengine speakers, but feel some good headphones would really increase the immersion in my games.

Any reason to sway one way or the other (AKG Q701 or Beyerdynamic DT 990 or Senn HD600)? I haven't had a chance to listen to them, so any advice regarding these three would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Id get the hd 600s. While the Q701s are more detailed and more revealing they reveal all the flaws as well. They may sound beter with a perfect source, but for a large percentage of things they will be grating, think sports car on bumpy road is less comfortable than a luxury car. The Beyers are better if you are a bass head however.


----------



## wanako

Just bought a Xonar DG to replace the onboard sound.







I'm *REALLY* contemplating upgrading my old HD-202s to RX700s. They're not dying yet but I've got that nagging impulse telling me "DO EET", you know?







I'll check how they sound with the Xonar DG first before I decide to retire them.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc*
> 
> i'm listening to my AKG Q701 with some .flac tracks. I cannot believe how detail and sound seperation (soundstage) this headphone have. I really dislike every headphone i have tried after using my Q701. beyerdynamic 880 600ohm, sen 650, sen 600, ultrasone 780, ad700. This is only my opinion, don't take it personal.


Oh wow...I wanted to pick up the Q701s but decided to go with the Shure 940s. They were cheaper then normal and the Q701s were more expensive then normal. The shures are suppose to have similar performance to the sens 650 or 600s. Very pleased with them...they sound incredible. Massive jump from my 555s, especially when these aren't even properly driven yet.

Does anyone know if the creative HD external USB soundcard can handle the 940s? I want to keep the surround effectives from the x-fi while gaming and music quality while not.

Also, these things dig into my head till the point you can't wear them after an hour. Any ideas on what to do other then "modding" them...as to the question's answer should be "what to mod them with" to get them more comfortable on the top part of my head?


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks rdrdrdrd!

Will the Fiio E9 be sufficient to drive the mentioned headphones or do I need both a better sound card (ie, Xonar DG) AND the E9? (I currently just have onboard sound)


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Does anyone know if the creative HD external USB soundcard can handle the 940s? I want to keep the surround effectives from the x-fi while gaming and music quality while not.
> A


You may be better off just using a line out from your current card and running it to a decent DAC and headphone amp, that way you should be able to add the effects ect in games while significantly improving the quality of sound for music.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Thanks rdrdrdrd!
> Will the Fiio E9 be sufficient to drive the mentioned headphones or do I need both a better sound card (ie, Xonar DG) AND the E9? (I currently just have onboard sound)


The e-9 can drive them, but I would highly recomend picking up the e7 or e17 when it comes out for the dac function, the onboard DACs leave a lot to be desired


----------



## ChaiBear

Anyone have opinions on HiFi Man set of headphones (some are planar magnetic)? I see high praise for these (HE-300, HE-400, HE-6, HE-4, HE-500, HE-5LE) and my audiophile friends recommended them as well.

AKG Q701, Senn HD600, and Beyerdynamic 880s are pretty old (but good) tech, so I'm interested in the newer HiFi Man line. I see very little talk of these on the OCN forums when using search. I'm taking a guess that price is restrictive to most although the HE-300 is around $250.


----------



## kody7839

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Id get the hd 600s. While the Q701s are more detailed and more revealing they reveal all the flaws as well. They may sound beter with a perfect source, but for a large percentage of things they will be grating, think sports car on bumpy road is less comfortable than a luxury car. The Beyers are better if you are a bass head however.


Or just get better source material to go along with your Q701's....


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Anyone have opinions on HiFi Man set of headphones (some are planar magnetic)? I see high praise for these (HE-300, HE-400, HE-6, HE-4, HE-500, HE-5LE) and my audiophile friends recommended them as well.
> AKG Q701, Senn HD600, and Beyerdynamic 880s are pretty old (but good) tech, so I'm interested in the newer HiFi Man line. I see very little talk of these on the OCN forums when using search. I'm taking a guess that price is restrictive to most although the HE-300 is around $250.


OCN tends to focus more on affordability and value. When you get into the prices most of the HifiMan line fetch its time to visit head-fi (bring salt). With the exception of the HE-300's they are all planar magnetic. I've heard the HE500s, they are very very good. With the recent price drop they have separated themselves from the LCD-2, LCD-3s. If you want the ortho sound and don't want to spend a ton of money the Fostex T50RPs are great once properly modded.


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks Draygonn...

I read a little more about the HiFi Man series and just as you mentioned the entry-level HE-300s are not planar. Although the HE-300 got some positive reviews on a couple sites I've seen. I know the Senn HD 600 are great cans, but I'm just a little hesitant on spending money on a product that is a few decades old no matter how good it is.









If the HD 650 were in my price range that would be a different story.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kody7839*
> 
> Or just get better source material to go along with your Q701's....


Sometimes its hard to find or expensive to get the best recordings of some artists and sacrificing a bit of detail for a better sound on most songs was worth it in my book


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Thanks Draygonn...
> I read a little more about the HiFi Man series and just as you mentioned the entry-level HE-300s are not planar. Although the HE-300 got some positive reviews on a couple sites I've seen. I know the Senn HD 600 are great cans, but I'm just a little hesitant on spending money on a product that is a few decades old no matter how good it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the HD 650 were in my price range that would be a different story.


The 600's and 650's are very similar, the 650s have slightly heavier bass response and a better build quality but other than that they are very hard to tell apart, I got a deal on mine and was planing to get the 650's thicker cable for the 600's anyways so it cost less for me to just get the 650's


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Anyone have opinions on HiFi Man set of headphones (some are planar magnetic)? I see high praise for these (HE-300, HE-400, HE-6, HE-4, HE-500, HE-5LE) and my audiophile friends recommended them as well.
> AKG Q701, Senn HD600, and Beyerdynamic 880s are pretty old (but good) tech, so I'm interested in the newer HiFi Man line. I see very little talk of these on the OCN forums when using search. I'm taking a guess that price is restrictive to most although the HE-300 is around $250.


I have the HE-400's, but had to ship them back because of the defect in the drivers that would cause sound to cut out. Waiting for the 2nd batch to ship out next week now. The sound on them was very good, but they are most definitely not neutral phones. Best way I could describe them is lush, with excellent bass. I haven't gotten a chance to try out any of their other phones, but these have piqued my interest in the world of planars now, which is a dangerously expensive prospect.

Also, I will say this, their customer service, at least what I've experienced, has been very good.


----------



## eduardmc

For gaming i much prefer Q701 than anything i have use. For music Flac or 320kb mp3 are a must, i'll say flac for much better audio quality. 128kb mp3z will sound like crap


----------



## rdrdrdrd

also posted in what audio equipment bought today thread

Just got my O2 and Fiio L7 LOD cable, sounds really good, better bass response and everything is clearer. I didnt understand what people meant by the 'veil' until it was gone


----------



## Draygonn

^^^ congrats the O2 is a great amp.


----------



## ChaiBear

SkoalFineCut,

Yeah, I was reading about the issues with the first batch of HE-400s. Did you purchase from Head-Direct? (I assume that's the only place right now to get them). By any chance do you know when they will hit Amazon?

Draygonn, rdrdrdrd:

Noob question - Is the O2 generally considered better than the E9, E10, E11 (although E10 is DAC/AMP combo)?


----------



## Kokin

So I finally upgraded from my Razer Lycosa to a TKL mech keyboard, which forced me to stop using the audio ports of my Lycosa. I've actually never used my HD555s directly on the audio ports of my motherboard and now that I have, they sound much better! I'm not sure if it's just me, but dialogue and background noise seem so much more "fuller" (if that's even a word) and clearer.

Did using the audio port extensions on my Lycosa really dumb down the sound signals or is this just some placebo effect?







I'd like to know what you guys think.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Noob question - Is the O2 generally considered better than the E9, E10, E11 (although E10 is DAC/AMP combo)?


In terms of audio performance, the designer of the O2 has benchmarked all four devices in question with the usual THD, IMD, noise, etc. measurements into headphones-level impedances. See for yourself:
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/11/fiio-e11-amp.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/01/fiio-e10-dac.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/05/fiio-e9-headphone-amp.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html

There's a table near the top of the E11 article, if you don't want all the details.

I think there is some argument to be made that the benchmarks used could maybe be biased to make the O2 look relatively good. Less cynically, you could say that he believes that the best performance on these types of benchmarks will result in the most transparent, clean sound quality (which is what electrical theory, psychoacoustics research in the area, etc. indicate), so therefore the O2 was designed to do well for those benchmarks. But also note that the benchmarks chosen are pretty standard in the industry. IMD CCIF, SMPTE, etc. are nothing new.

Most people's listening impressions--mostly sighted and thus biased so not particularly trustworthy--seem to indicate that the O2 sounds better. It has more power than the E10 and E11 of course, and lower noise than the others.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> So I finally upgraded from my Razer Lycosa to a TKL mech keyboard, which forced me to stop using the audio ports of my Lycosa. I've actually never used my HD555s directly on the audio ports of my motherboard and now that I have, they sound much better! I'm not sure if it's just me, but dialogue and background noise seem so much more "fuller" (if that's even a word) and clearer.
> Did using the audio port extensions on my Lycosa really dumb down the sound signals or is this just some placebo effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what you guys think.


It could easily be placebo, but it could easily be legitimate as well.

Essentially the audio ports on something like a USB keyboard are handled by a low-cost internal "sound card" (more like just a single chip probably) inside. They're not going to aim for the best sound quality for something like that, since that would cost more money to implement. It's an afterthought. So this chip in the keyboard is responsible for the D/A and headphone amplification, both of which are analog processes that are nontrivial to do very well. A worse solution is going to do a worse job, meaning potentially audibly worse sound quality in various ways.

The ports on the motherboard are handled by a Realtek ALC889 chip, which is high end as far as onboard audio chips go. However, the implementation is also not a high concern for motherboard manufacturers, so you're not realistically going to get performance anywhere near the very respectable figures on the spec sheet (in reality, much worse). There's a lot of electrical noise and stray electromagnetic interference on a motherboard, both of which are not conducive for best sound quality.

It's possible that the ALC889 is doing things differently or otherwise, the motherboard overall has a better sound implementation so the D/A and headphone amplification are clearly superior. That could be what you're hearing.

It's also somewhat likely that the output impedance for the keyboard jack output and the motherboard output are different. This would cause the effective frequency response to change between the two outputs, among other effects, since the HD 555 has very widely ranging impedance over frequency (like 50 ohms to 250 ohms, depending on the frequency). This is due to the source output impedance forming a voltage divider with the headphones. Such frequency response shifts can easily change the perception of the sound too.


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> It could easily be placebo, but it could easily be legitimate as well.
> Essentially the audio ports on something like a USB keyboard are handled by a low-cost internal "sound card" (more like just a single chip probably) inside. They're not going to aim for the best sound quality for something like that, since that would cost more money to implement. It's an afterthought. So this chip in the keyboard is responsible for the D/A and headphone amplification, both of which are analog processes that are nontrivial to do very well. A worse solution is going to do a worse job, meaning potentially audibly worse sound quality in various ways.
> The ports on the motherboard are handled by a Realtek ALC889 chip, which is high end as far as onboard audio chips go. However, the implementation is also not a high concern for motherboard manufacturers, so you're not realistically going to get performance anywhere near the very respectable figures on the spec sheet (in reality, much worse). There's a lot of electrical noise and stray electromagnetic interference on a motherboard, both of which are not conducive for best sound quality.
> It's possible that the ALC889 is doing things differently or otherwise, the motherboard overall has a better sound implementation so the D/A and headphone amplification are clearly superior. That could be what you're hearing.
> It's also somewhat likely that the output impedance for the keyboard jack output and the motherboard output are different. This would cause the effective frequency response to change between the two outputs, among other effects, since the HD 555 has very widely ranging impedance over frequency (like 50 ohms to 250 ohms, depending on the frequency). This is due to the source output impedance forming a voltage divider with the headphones. Such frequency response shifts can easily change the perception of the sound too.


Oh my, that was a lot to take in. Really great stuff to learn about and it does make a lot of sense. +rep for taking the time.


----------



## YangerD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kokin*
> 
> So I finally upgraded from my Razer Lycosa to a TKL mech keyboard, which forced me to stop using the audio ports of my Lycosa. I've actually never used my HD555s directly on the audio ports of my motherboard and now that I have, they sound much better! I'm not sure if it's just me, but dialogue and background noise seem so much more "fuller" (if that's even a word) and clearer.
> Did using the audio port extensions on my Lycosa really dumb down the sound signals or is this just some placebo effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what you guys think.


You should try a dedicated sound card and see the difference in that too


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> SkoalFineCut,
> Yeah, I was reading about the issues with the first batch of HE-400s. Did you purchase from Head-Direct? (I assume that's the only place right now to get them). By any chance do you know when they will hit Amazon?
> Draygonn, rdrdrdrd:
> Noob question - Is the O2 generally considered better than the E9, E10, E11 (although E10 is DAC/AMP combo)?


Yeah, I pre-ordered them from head-direct and was one of the 'lucky' ones to get the first batch. No idea when they'll be on amazon/other retailers though. The second batch won't ship til late February anyway.

Also, Fang put up a post offering an upgrade for the people that got defective units. $150 to step up to the HE-500. I'll have to think on that offer now.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using Thermaltake Shock?

Not Shock one or Shock spin.. Plain SHOCK version.

The others are USB.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> SkoalFineCut,
> Draygonn, rdrdrdrd:
> Noob question - Is the O2 generally considered better than the E9, E10, E11 (although E10 is DAC/AMP combo)?


The O2 measures better, and sounds very very good, However both are a great value and if you have high impedance headphones go with the one which has the features/price you prefer


----------



## EpicPie

Just got these bad boys in the mail today from Jaben Audio. :3


----------



## EpicPie

Double post. Just posted my GoVibe Martini+ Review.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595085/review-govibe-martini-amp#post_8132830


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks mikeaj, rdrdrdrd:

Great info... thanks for the links mikeaj . I'm considering the E17 as well.


----------



## lolmont

I've had HD-555's for a few years now love em.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Thanks mikeaj, rdrdrdrd:
> Great info... thanks for the links mikeaj . I'm considering the E17 as well.


the E17 looks like a great little dac, the E7 is awesome, i do wish they had kept the dual headphone outputs on the E17 however, thats fun with your girlfriend


----------



## Dr216

If any of you lovely folks could comment on this for me that would be great.

Also ideas for whats bigger and better to replace them







Again want closed headphones reasonably flat eq budget is flexible but I guess aiming around £200 -£300. Will be running them through a Caimen DAC/AMP combo. But I could be (possibly easily) persauded to upgrade that too.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> If any of you lovely folks could comment on this for me that would be great.
> Also ideas for whats bigger and better to replace them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again want closed headphones reasonably flat eq budget is flexible but I guess aiming around £200 -£300. Will be running them through a Caimen DAC/AMP combo. But I could be (possibly easily) persauded to upgrade that too.


DT880 600Ω? They were really hard to get in the UK a while ago, I know HiFi Headphones sell them for £210.

I'm still considering a pair of DT880s but I'm also tempted by an pair of Ultrasones or Denon D5000


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

My HD518's and Fiio E6 arrived today. These are my first high-quality headphones as well as amp.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_CH_Skyline_*
> 
> My HD518's and Fiio E6 arrived today. These are my first high-quality headphones as well as amp.


Not really sure how much you'd benefit from the E6. Do you have a sound card? If not, that's something that should've been considered prior to you getting an amplifier.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Got in my schiit asgard yesterday. Not only does it sounds good but it also doubles as a hand warmer.


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> Got in my schiit asgard yesterday. Not only does it sounds good but it also doubles as a hand warmer.


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Not really sure how much you'd benefit from the E6. Do you have a sound card? If not, that's something that should've been considered prior to you getting an amplifier.


I did consider it and for $28 it's a non-issue even if it doesn't help... but it does. Just the 518's straight into my str-dh520 is rather muddy (more bass, less treble and higher mids) and with the E6 it is wonderful. I do have a soundcard (X-Fi Titanium Pro) but no room on my mobo w/ Tri SLi.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah the one thing you can be certain is that the E5 and E6 have low output impedance. Many headphone outputs do not.

HD 518 already has elevated midbass and lower mids:


And here's a graph of the impedance vs. frequency:


If you use a source with nonzero output impedance, you will just be effectively tilting the FR in favor of areas where the impedance is greater. In this case it would boost the region around 100 Hz even more. That's part of where the mud in muddy bass can come from.

So in the least they will give you the honest FR of the headphones. They just may not have the absolute best specs, output power, or anything else, but who's expecting that for $20-30?


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Interesting, thank you for sharing this. I'm really new to audiophile stuff and very interested, but there's so much that I'm just finding out about.


----------



## ChaiBear

SkoalFineCut,

I am now thinking of getting a Schiit Asgard amp... A few questions:

How does it connect to PC? Is it through RCAs to soundcard?

I am also considering the HRT Music Streamer II as a DAC. Would you happen to know if the HRT connects to the Asgard through RCAs? If so, I'm wondering where to pick up some quality RCAs.

Since the Asgard runs pretty hot do you keep it away from other components?

Sorry for the weird questions!


----------



## chinesekiwi

No, don't get the S*** A**guard amp please!!!!

Please oh please get the JDSLabs O2 and be done with it.
$140 standard, $156 for it to come with North American AC Adapter.

HRT Streamer II + O2 = very good combo for the money indeed.

That said, what headphone do you intend to plug into it?

Basically PC [USB Connection] HRT Streamer II [ 2 RCA to 3.5mm cable] O2 amp -> headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> Got in my schiit asgard yesterday. Not only does it sounds good but it also doubles as a hand warmer.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> No, don't get the S*** A**guard amp please!!!!
> Please oh please get the JDSLabs O2 and be done with it.
> $140 standard, $156 for it to come with North American AC Adapter.
> HRT Streamer II + O2 = very good combo for the money indeed.
> That said, what headphone do you intend to plug into it?
> Basically PC [USB Connection] HRT Streamer II [ 2 RCA to 3.5mm cable] O2 amp -> headphones.


Such language!









I'm seriously considering moving to an O2-based setup but I hate selling bigger audio equipment like my Nova.









Might just get a power-amp-to-electrostatic converter and move to that _other_ O2-setup (Stax).


----------



## Battou62

Add me for Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pros.


----------



## Dr216

Anyone got allot to say on the subject of Denon AH-D5000 thinking I might get a pair of them as an upgrade from my dt770's? mostly if im honest because i think they look sexy with that lovely wood finish


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> SkoalFineCut,
> I am now thinking of getting a Schiit Asgard amp... A few questions:
> How does it connect to PC? Is it through RCAs to soundcard?
> I am also considering the HRT Music Streamer II as a DAC. Would you happen to know if the HRT connects to the Asgard through RCAs? If so, I'm wondering where to pick up some quality RCAs.
> Since the Asgard runs pretty hot do you keep it away from other components?
> Sorry for the weird questions!


It'd connect through RCA's but I've never used the MSII myself. As for cables, I use a local store that sources them cheaply. I'm in the camp that the quality of RCA cables only extends to the build and not the sound, though. Monoprice seems to be the go to online place for most people. And I just keep it on the desk, it's kind of like the old xbox 360's in that you want to elevate it to get airflow around it, but unlike the 360 it's designed to run hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


I'd be interested to hear the reasoning behind your dislike for the amp. As for the O2, I had heard of it, but hadn't really researched into it. I had been looking at the Asgard since it was announced and when they fixed the transformer hum and it was in stock I jumped on it.

Now if I only had more time and my HE-400's back to really listen to it.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

that amp has been known to severely damage headphones with direct current spikes on power off...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> that amp has been known to severely damage headphones with direct current spikes on power off...


They fixed the issue but their reaction to it was a PR disaster and to trust someone sending out a product with that great of a flaw in it, which should of been detected in the beta build / research process is unforgivable. Not to mention they started off denying there was a problem. That and the O2 is proven to cater for 99.9% of all headphones needs perfectly.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I thought that was just the design of the amp itself? There wasn't any relay to prevent current spikes as it was assumed you plugged the headphones in after it was on and unplugged before it was off.

Granted for a consumer product, that lack of foresight is pretty staggering. Then again I could be wrong about that.


----------



## donrapello

Add me please. I have JVC RX900's and ordered Sennheiser 598's couple days ago. I can't wait to get those in test


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkoalFineCut*
> 
> Granted for a consumer product, that lack of foresight is pretty staggering. Then again I could be wrong about that.


A lot of small audio companies that cater to audio enthusiasts have a track record of poor QC and using their early adopters as test mules.


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks for your suggestion chinesekiwi!

I actually am considering the O2 as well. Great to know the MSII works well with the O2!

Thinking about getting HE-300/HE-400 or Senn 600/650.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

The HE-300/400 have had QC problems as well. 650's are very respectable cans and very very good


----------



## ChaiBear

Draygonn,

I noticed you have the O2. How do you like it compared to your other amps?

I'm torn between getting the Asgard and the O2 (even with all the controversy surrounding these two amps which I JUST realized, lol). I assume Asgard issues are fixed, but the O2 does still win out in price.

Chinesekiwi,

The HRT MSII + Objective 2 should be much better than the Fiio E17 alone, correct? Seems like it, but just want to make sure I'm getting the optimal setup. Also, what cable do I use to connect the HRT MSII to the O2?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Draygonn,
> I noticed you have the O2. How do you like it compared to your other amps?
> I'm torn between getting the Asgard and the O2 (even with all the controversy surrounding these two amps which I JUST realized, lol). I assume Asgard issues are fixed, but the O2 does still win out in price.


The O2 is great. I would take one over the Asgard in a heartbeat (the Schiit amp problems have been fixed). The Schiit amps are nice looking but they run very hot and that bugs me. Can't really compare the O2 to my other amps because they are tube amps, nice looking shiny things that change the sound, while the O2 is transparent. Tube amps don't have the price/performance of the O2 so they are more for the fun of the hobby. The WA2 is the showpiece and the Crack is a DIY kit I built.


----------



## EpicPie

The Objective amp uses a Pioneer DJM replacement knob. haha


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The Objective amp uses a Pioneer DJM replacement knob. haha


you mean the volume knob? It's a very good quality one.

Here's the full parts and cost list: here

the component that controls the volume and electrical signal volume wise is the 'volume potentiometer'. And yes, they do and can make a difference (see volume balance at low volumes). And yes, it's $1.80. High quality electronic parts implemented correctly cost very very little. The implementation / circuit design of an electronic component matters more than the quality of the part itself. A rightly implemented cheaper part can easily be better than an poorly implemented expensive part.

The actual visible knob you attach to the potentiometer is 60 cents.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Draygonn,
> I noticed you have the O2. How do you like it compared to your other amps?
> I'm torn between getting the Asgard and the O2 (even with all the controversy surrounding these two amps which I JUST realized, lol). I assume Asgard issues are fixed, but the O2 does still win out in price.
> Chinesekiwi,
> The HRT MSII + Objective 2 should be much better than the Fiio E17 alone, correct? Seems like it, but just want to make sure I'm getting the optimal setup. Also, what cable do I use to connect the HRT MSII to the O2?


1) Yeah get the O2.

2) It will be better than the E17 alone.

3) 2 RCA to 3.5mm


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaiBear*
> 
> Draygonn,
> I noticed you have the O2. How do you like it compared to your other amps?
> I'm torn between getting the Asgard and the O2 (even with all the controversy surrounding these two amps which I JUST realized, lol). I assume Asgard issues are fixed, but the O2 does still win out in price.


as an O2 owner I cant recommend it enough


----------



## ChaiBear

Thanks everyone for their help...

I ordered the O2 and the HRT MS II.







Next step...headphones.

I currently have some speakers connected to my motherboard sound card. The headphone set up will be: PC (USB)--> HRT MSII --> O2 --> Headphones.

Since I have always used just speakers on my PC, how do I switch between speakers and headphone output? Is that through the Realtek software?

Draygonn, nice pics! You're right, can't really compare the O2 to the higher-end tube amp, WA2. That thing is beautiful. (and of course, way out of my price range, ha)


----------



## 161029

I want an O2 so bad but no black PCB. Why? I want an acrylic front panel to show off the internals.







Excited about the ODA.

What would be an adequate inexpensive setup for the AH-D2000's?


----------



## finnsta

Hey guys, i'm looking at buying a pair of headphones/headset primarily for gaming for around $100 Australian.
Comfort is a high priority as well as the headphones being closed.
They will be running off the on board audio on my ASrock Z68 extreme 7.
A headset would be a much easier option for me, but i am willing to just get a clip on mic if the audio quality is quite different.

thanks.


----------



## Yumyums

I have a pair of senn hd 555 (modded), as well as Audio Technica AD-700.

Add me to the club please


----------



## Scrappy

Beyerdynamic DT 990 Premium 250 Ohm
Audio Technica AD700
All being powered by a Asus Xonar Essence ST


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Alright I have a question about the O2 on battery operation (forgot my damn charger), has anyone else drained the batteries yet? I think I drained mine as when the power switch is set to "on" (pushed in) the LED is red, however at no volume or gain settings do I hear output from several sources (I also tested the sources into the line in of my E7 and they work). I am just curious as NWavGuy's documentation says the amp shuts itself off if the power is drained, but does the LED stay on?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Alright I have a question about the O2 on battery operation (forgot my damn charger), has anyone else drained the batteries yet? I think I drained mine as when the power switch is set to "on" (pushed in) the LED is red, however at no volume or gain settings do I hear output from several sources (I also tested the sources into the line in of my E7 and they work). I am just curious as NWavGuy's documentation says the amp shuts itself off if the power is drained, but does the LED stay on?


Then it probably isn't drained. If it was, then the LED shouldn't, unless it's leftover power insufficient to amp anything.


----------



## mikeaj

I've never actually drained the batteries all the way, but the quiescent current draw of some of the components is definitely nontrivial, so if you leave it on and not playing, it will drain the batteries.

If the power switch is in, the LED will be lit even if the power management shuts the rest of the circuit off. This is normal behavior. Actually, the LED is part of the power management circuit itself (the voltage across it is used by a comparator, pretty much).


_Top section - AC power and battery; Middle section - power management (shutoff circuitry); Bottom section - amplifier input, gain stage, output stage_

Notice that the LED, which is D7 in the left side of the middle part of the diagram, is pretty much between the positive supply rail (the line corresponding to the number 3 on the switch in the upper-right) and negative supply rail (6) with nothing in between but the resistor R6. Even if you don't analyze what's going on with the comparators, you can see that if the power switch is turned on and thus the batteries connected, even if the batteries have a voltage below the circuit shutdown threshold, they will will turn the LED on.

If the voltage from the power supply (AC or battery) is too low, then the middle power management section will make sure that the bottom section gets something like 0V on V+ and V-, thus effectively shutting it off and causing minimal power draw for the whole system.

Actually he mentions this explicitly somewhere:
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/08/o2-details.html
Quote:


> Power LED - This tells you the amp is on. If the batteries are low the amp may not operate but the LED will remain on as a reminder to turn the amp off (and hopefully charge it soon).


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Thanks for the replies guys! I must have missed that bullet point when I read over everything.


----------



## 161029

I'm surprised I could get some of that right by guessing.


----------



## Sho Minamimoto

Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Sony MDR-V250V
Asus Xonar DG

I'm a legitimate wizard!


----------



## Crabby654

Ended up buying an entire new sound setup thanks to everyone here at OCN!

Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium
AD-900's

The AD-900's I was so hesitant about because I've never used headphones for long term gaming and I am IN LOVE with them. Best purchase in a very long time


----------



## Battou62

I'm still rocking the Beyerdynamic DT-770 pros with a Audio-GD sparrow. I am eagerly awaiting the arrival of NwAvGuy's desktop Odac headphone amplifier. IMO everyone with a set of headphones should have one of these when they come out, that guy has really changed my perspective on the sound industry in general.


----------



## aus_colin

Since from my previous mention of IE8, Razer megalodon and HD598

My complete list:

Sennheiser HD650 modded, HD598, IE8, PXC 360, PC 350, CX6, Sony MDREX500LP and MDRNC33B

Razer 7.1 Megalodon gaming headset

Components:

Creative Music Premium HD USB and Xi-Fi Titanium HD soundcard, Cambridge DACMagic, Lennhman Rhinderlander headphone amplifier


----------



## Draygonn

I have read glowing reviews about the Schiit Bifrost DAC and wanted to test the external vs internal debate so I ordered a Bifrost and have been A/Bing it the past two days with my TiHD. After hours of listening to all sorts of artists and recording quality I cannot find a single difference in sound between the two DACs. Schiit has a 15 day return policy so the Bifrost will be going back. I will need an external DAC for my listening/reading room so I will get the ODAC and make a wood enclosure that matches the Crack.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I have read glowing reviews about the Schiit Bifrost DAC and wanted to test the external vs internal debate so I ordered a Bifrost and have been A/Bing it the past two days with my TiHD. After hours of listening to all sorts of artists and recording quality I cannot find a single difference in sound between the two DACs. Schiit has a 15 day return policy so the Bifrost will be going back. I will need an external DAC for my listening/reading room so I will get the ODAC and make a wood enclosure that matches the Crack.


Schiit doesn't seem to be making impressive products.

Can't wait for the ODAC.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I have read glowing reviews about the Schiit Bifrost DAC and wanted to test the external vs internal debate so I ordered a Bifrost and have been A/Bing it the past two days with my TiHD. After hours of listening to all sorts of artists and recording quality I cannot find a single difference in sound between the two DACs. Schiit has a 15 day return policy so the Bifrost will be going back. I will need an external DAC for my listening/reading room so I will get the ODAC and make a wood enclosure that matches the Crack.


Well, that confirms my suspicions that expensive DACs are a load of baloney compared to a sound card. Stick with my STX, I will.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Well, that confirms my suspicions that expensive DACs are a load of baloney compared to a sound card. Stick with my STX, I will.


Cheap external DACs can be better because they don't pick up the interference from inside the case and have a cleaner line out signal and more connectivity, but the expensive ones are definitely not worth it.


----------



## mikeaj

Right, external is an advantage because you get isolation from all sorts of EMI from computer components. It's probably only going to be worse for a typical OCN build, which has one or more power-hungry dedicated graphics cards and all the fast-switching high-current electronics associated with those, not to mention power-hungry CPUs.

External using USB power is something of a small disadvantage for a DAC because the USB +5V / GND is going to be dirty. It certainly doesn't help for the digital signaling lines and other I/O to be so close, and noisy stuff on the motherboard to be so close to the ports. However, you just need to filter the power a bit to alleviate that issue; furthermore, modern chips have very good power supply rejection ratio anyway.

An external DAC using USB power also for the headphone amp is even more of a disadvantage because just 5V is not much to work with. Also, with unbalanced power rails, how are you going to generate an output that's centered at 0V? The typical solution is just to use some specialized dedicated headphone chip that uses its own charge pump to generate a virtual negative rail, and/or use a DC blocking capacitor on the output. DC blocking caps on these small devices roll off the bass response and introduce some distortion, so it's not ideal.

But you can easily have an external unit that uses power from the wall. Also, for some additional cost and complexity, you can do DC-DC conversion off of USB power only, among other things. CEntrance DACPort ($300) is small, USB-powered only, and does 3V rms output on the headphone amp very cleanly, so it definitely can be done:
http://www.stereophile.com/content/centrance-dacport-usb-headphone-amplifier-measurements

*The main advantage of internal sound cards has more to do with the companies making them, rather than any engineering constraint*: Asus, Auzentech, Creative, and so on, actually employ some competent engineers and may have some background in hardware design, PCB layout, manufacturing (particularly Asus). They sell a lot of product, and thus production costs are brought down. They tend to go for cost-effective solutions rather than the "solutions" and buzzwords that audiophiles prefer. Contrast this to the world of audiophile snake-oil vendors, which comprise a whole lot of the expensive external market (with exceptions like CEntrance above and so on, which tend to also make competent products on the A/D side used in the pro audio world). You're paying more for the extra connectivity in most internal sound cards, but you're also paying less because of all these other factors. Additionally, a lot of the cost for these external units is the fancy chassis and not actually the electronics and lack of honest design work that went in.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I got in my replacement dt770 headband pad on friday for my Alessandro MS1's. Comfort wise, I fell asleep listening to the baseball game this afternoon, so definitely worth it.

Beyer kills you on shipping pricing, though.

Now here's hoping HiFiMan starts shipping out the 2nd batch HE-400 tomorrow.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I have read glowing reviews about the Schiit Bifrost DAC and wanted to test the external vs internal debate so I ordered a Bifrost and have been A/Bing it the past two days with my TiHD. After hours of listening to all sorts of artists and recording quality I cannot find a single difference in sound between the two DACs. Schiit has a 15 day return policy so the Bifrost will be going back. I will need an external DAC for my listening/reading room so I will get the ODAC and make a wood enclosure that matches the Crack.


I also read a comparison against the xonar stx... pretty much the same from what i read.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do I qualify? This is what I currently have.

At work:
- Sony MDR-V6
- HeadRoom Total BitHead
- Waiting for AKG K550

For iPhone:
- Shure E2C
- Etymotic HF3
- EA PA2V2 (waiting for K550)

At Home:
- Grado RA1-AC
- Grado SR-60
- ATH AD700
- AKG K701


----------



## mrsmiles

edit my entry to add a pair of Grado 125i


----------



## Wishmaker

Sorry for the lack of updates, I have been very busy. Will update this soon!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Sorry for the lack of updates, I have been very busy. Will update this soon!


Does that mean I pass?


----------



## Fortunex

Ordered some Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80s, just waiting for them to get back to me. Huzzah!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I no longer own the

Sennheiser HD202,
Koss PortoPro,
Sennheiser MX760,

I still own the Audio Technica ATH-M50.

I now also own a BeyerDynamics DT990 600 OHm (new addition).


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Just ordered the AKG Q701 (should be here by Wednesday).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Just ordered the AKG Q701 (should be here by Wednesday).


Nice

I ordered AKG GHS1WHT headset. Its nothing as powerful as yours but i still trust Harman Kardon.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice
> I ordered AKG GHS1WHT headset. Its nothing as powerful as yours but i still trust Harman Kardon.


Interesting headset, I haven't seen that one before. How does music sound on these? Any decent soundstage?


----------



## mrsmiles

bought myself my first "real" pair of in-ears: Shure SE215.


----------



## Swift Castiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> bought myself my first "real" pair of in-ears: Shure SE215.


Nice. I had a pair of those before I bought my SE535-LTDJ's


----------



## atarione

I would like to join this club

I have

ATH-AD700

and

JVC HA-RX700

using them with a FiiO E9


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I would like to join this club
> I have
> ATH-AD700
> and
> JVC HA-RX700
> using them with a FiiO E9


What was your reasoning behind purchasing the Fiio E9? Expandability down the road?


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> What was your reasoning behind purchasing the Fiio E9? Expandability down the road?


yeah... sort of

a couple reasons

the E9 I got a steep discount +$40 off

and I have a T-AMP that lacks headphone out..so I was having to use a 3.5mm splitter which was not ideal (cause I had one more cable in the mix and had to unplug the headphones or live with a loss of signal level to the speakers when I wanted speakers

now going XonarDG to E9 and Line out to SA-S3

may be my imagination but my AD700s and the RX700s seem to benfit sound wise from the amp to my ears.

meh.. more convenient and super low price on teh E9 == WIN! (granting that I didn't really entirely need it for my current headphones.)


----------



## iARDAs

Do you guys accept guys with headsets to the club?


----------



## 0LD5K00L

Add me, I have a pair of Sennheiser's HD 555s.

*Edit:*


----------



## dade_kash_xD

I'm using Beats by Dre Beats PRO headphones powered by my Denon AVR488 receiver which is connected to my Creative Titanium X-Fi Fatal1ty via Multi-channel Analog (3x 3.5mm to RCA jacks).


----------



## suicideidiot321

id like to be in, just got me a pair of HD 485s!


----------



## Niko-Time

Anyone got any recommendations on gym headphones? Will have to be in ear rather than headband as when I am doing bench press my head is lying on the bench which I can't do when wearing headbands. Not looking to spend very much money at all.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations on gym headphones? Will have to be in ear rather than headband as when I am doing bench press my head is lying on the bench which I can't do when wearing headbands. Not looking to spend very much money at all.


http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=8320&seq=1&format=2

Problem solved, despite the price and look they actually sound quite good. Take a leap of faith, you can trust me on this.


----------



## nolonger

Any tips for learning how to properly equalize my headphones for highest sound fidelity?


----------



## Aleckazee

HD448s represent! Can I join? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?









I know they're not gaming headphones but I got them cause they were cheap and have good (not fantastic) bass, but it's plenty for me


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082303&p_id=8320&seq=1&format=2
> Problem solved, despite the price and look they actually sound quite good. Take a leap of faith, you can trust me on this.


Unfortunately with shipping at $30 to the UK, that makes the phones slightly less attractive


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleckazee*
> 
> HD448s represent! Can I join? Pleeeeeeeeeeeease?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're not gaming headphones but I got them cause they were cheap and have good (not fantastic) bass, but it's plenty for me


This club isn't for people with gaming headphones. Lol


----------



## Thebreezybb

What does everyone think of the V-Moda V80? My Audio technica An7 broke lately and i need a new Noise canceling headphones


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> What does everyone think of the V-Moda V80? My Audio technica An7 broke lately and i need a new Noise canceling headphones


V-Moda's are quite good if you listen to bass heavy music.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> V-Moda's are quite good if you listen to bass heavy music.


I listen to all kind of music, But, their main use will be for traveling and on long rides. Not for home use at all.


----------



## Wishmaker

It is update time









L.E: List should be up to date. Spot any errors please let me know


----------



## waldoh74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*
> 
> Anyone got any recommendations on gym headphones? Will have to be in ear rather than headband as when I am doing bench press my head is lying on the bench which I can't do when wearing headbands. Not looking to spend very much money at all.


For the gym, just pick up some decent low priced iems. I use a pair of cheap sennheisers that i got at bet buy for like $40. Dont invest more than that since i have gone thru many gym headphones over the years bif your like me, the wire gets snagged a lot while lifting and the connections and wires get screwed up.


----------



## fellcbr1

Hey guys, any thoughts on the Corsair HS1? a friend of mine is selling one very cheap, near the price of a Sen. HD 201 (what i was planning to get







), i`m torn here..


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fellcbr1*
> 
> Hey guys, any thoughts on the Corsair HS1? a friend of mine is selling one very cheap, near the price of a Sen. HD 201 (what i was planning to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), i`m torn here..


The Sennheiser HD201's are a bit hard to drive. The HS1's might be the better choice overall. How much are you paying for them? I'm quite positive I could suggest you a better sounding pair of headphones depending on what you're willing to spend.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorns.


----------



## fellcbr1

Theres the Koss Porta Pro too on the same line, i`m willing to spend 30$ tops (decent headphones arent cheap here in Brazil, something that costs 20-30 in the US i pay 60$ here)..


----------



## EpicPie

Take a look at the Shure SRH240.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fellcbr1*
> 
> Theres the Koss Porta Pro too on the same line, i`m willing to spend 30$ tops (decent headphones arent cheap here in Brazil, something that costs 20-30 in the US i pay 60$ here)..


If you're into gaming maybe superlux HD681 headphones.


----------



## KenjiS

Havnt been here in a while...

I added a set of Grado SR125s to my selection (On top of Klipsch Image Ones for portable use and my Sennheiser HD280s for music or when i want to drown others out)

Love them, A little weak in the low end, but i fixed that with a slight adjustment to my equalizer curve... Also the cable is WAY too short and i had to pony up for a Grado 1/4" extension cable... Oh well... Good headphones, Perfect for my Vinyl or my itunes collection


----------



## raptorxrx

I'd like to join!

Headphone's: Sony XB 500 and Beyerdynamic DT 770's
Amp: Fiio E11
Soundcard: Xonar DG

I've also got some SkullCandy INK'd things...


----------



## Cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger*
> Any tips for learning how to properly equalize my headphones for highest sound fidelity?


Here you go.

Enjoy.


----------



## orangedrink888

Can I join?









Beyerdynamic DT 770 and Beyerdynamic DT 880


----------



## Moovin

I have sennheiser Hd 380's and sennheiser CX200.


----------



## drummr91

Do Ultrasone HFI-450's count? I got them for free from a rich kid who's dog chewed off the plug end of the cable







. I just cut the cable to 6 1/2ft (it was way too long) and put a new plug on the end. Quite an upgrade from some $10 Sony's.


----------



## EpicPie

Picked up my HSA PAA-1's from the post office today.


----------



## ericld

Just picked up a pair of Shure SE215 buds for my phone and laptop. They sound pretty good but take a bit of getting used to putting them on. You can edit my list of cans. I still have the ATH AD700s, but add DT770 pro 80s, the SE215s and an ASUS D2X < Yamaha HTR 3970 for components. Might be in the market for a pure headphone amp instead of using the Yamaha receiver.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I got my HE-400 replacements on friday and after spending the weekend with them, I remembered why I waited 2 months for these. And as a bonus they do much better with gaming than I thought they would. But for FPS they won't be replacing my k601's anytime soon.

I'm still giving them some time to get a better handle on their sound with different genres, but I can say off the bat if you have a budget of $400 and listen to bassy music, they deserve a look.

Also, just ordered a Fiio D5 for a cheap setup on a backup pc. At the very least, it'll be interesting to see how a $25 DAC compares to onboard.


----------



## linkin93

Update me. Have AD700's now


----------



## GTR Mclaren

hey OCN...looking for some Open air full size headphones for around 100$ or below...any suggestion ??


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> hey OCN...looking for some Open air full size headphones for around 100$ or below...any suggestion ??


Outside of the AD700? No...unless you want a Grado or an Alessandro.


----------



## SkoalFineCut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> hey OCN...looking for some Open air full size headphones for around 100$ or below...any suggestion ??


If you're going to use them for gaming, there's the Superlux HD 681's and the Samson SR850's, they're semi-open but supposedly do very well in games. I can't recall if they're the same with minor cosmetic changes or if they actually use different drivers, though.

Besides that I'm drawing a blank, maybe the ad700 prices will drop down to a reasonable level again. I know Sennheiser sets aren't going to drop in price anytime soon. You could look around head-fi or ocn's for sale forums for a good deal if you don't mind buying used.

If you're using them for music then I have no idea, the only pair I've heard personally of those I mentioned were the ad700's and I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## BBLENDER

Can I? Tritton AXPRO for gaming and HD280 for mixing (and when I don't want to deal with cable clutter).


----------



## UKiY

Can I join?

Philips SHP5401:


----------



## Loyrl

Headphones: Sennheiser Hd 380 pro
Sound Card: Asus Xonar STX


----------



## wanako

Just bought some SR-850s from Amazon. $50 shipped. They will be replacing my aging HD-202s.









I'm so excited! I went into a Sam Ash store to try them out and they sound so excellent. I can't wait until they arrive.


----------



## Junkboy

How have I not joined this club!? I must've missed it for idk how long.........

Anyways I currently own:

ATH-M50,
Denon D2000 for phones and,

Bose IE2's,
MP 8320's ,
MEElectronics M6, for IEM's

Please note the absence of open headphones because of moronic family members who broke my modded HD 555's







(also note if they try to touch my D2000's I will punch the in the face.........














)

And atm I'm still trying to find a nice pair at a good price, looking at HD 598's, HD600, AKG 701/702, a few of the Beyers and the Grado's since I've never heard/tried/owned a pair.


----------



## Cotton

AKG Q701 $264.00 shipped.

http://store.audioholics.com/akg-q-701-white.html?___store=default

They are amazingly clear, and quite possibly one of the best sound-stages you'll get for the price range.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> How have I not joined this club!? I must've missed it for idk how long.........
> Anyways I currently own:
> ATH-M50,
> Denon D2000 for phones and,
> Bose IE2's,
> MP 8320's ,
> MEElectronics M6, for IEM's
> Please note the absence of open headphones because of moronic family members who broke my modded HD 555's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also note if they try to touch my D2000's I will punch the in the face.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> And atm I'm still trying to find a nice pair at a good price, looking at HD 598's, HD600, AKG 701/702, a few of the Beyers and the Grado's since I've never heard/tried/owned a pair.


There was a guy here selling a newish Beyer DT770 Pro 80 I think recently. He may still have it available. Are you referring to the AKG K701 or the newer Q701 QJ series? Grados SR80 (or modded SR60) and SR325i can usually be found at head-fi. I gather you are looking for open?


----------



## Thebreezybb

I just bought Beyerdynamic 990 Pro 250 OHM + X-Fi TiHD









I couldn't wait much longer to get me some new cans


----------



## chinesekiwi

I hope you got an amp for those DT990s


----------



## Thebreezybb

I think the X-fi Titanium HD will do the job for now. Later on i'll probably get the Fiio E10.

EDIT: Or i might just end up getting the E11 soon.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Just get the O2 amp for it.


----------



## csm725

Chinese and everyone,
I wanna get the Creative Aurvana Live!
Good call?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Just get the O2 amp for it.


I can't find it on amazon.com and I think it's a little bit more than what i'm willing to pay right now.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Chinese and everyone,
> I wanna get the Creative Aurvana Live!
> Good call?


If it's around $70 or so, do it.


----------



## csm725

It was only $55 yesterday!!!
I missed it and am waiting for another sale, it's at ~$75 on Amazon.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There was a guy here selling a newish Beyer DT770 Pro 80 I think recently. He may still have it available. Are you referring to the AKG K701 or the newer Q701 QJ series? Grados SR80 (or modded SR60) and SR325i can usually be found at head-fi. I gather you are looking for open?


Yeah I was only looking at open headphones since my current two closed ones are more than adequate at their different tasks. I frequent head-fi so I always keep an eye out but I just really need to go out and demo some open phones before i decide. The 701, 702, and Quincy Jones 701 are all basically them same so I meant any of those since any of the versions could pop up somewhere for a nice price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I can't find it on amazon.com and I think it's a little bit more than what i'm willing to pay right now.


He was referring to this most likely, though O2 is more of a project that anyone can follow to make their own O2 amp. PA2V2, Fiio's, and Pico Slims are all great amps as well for under $200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Junkboy*
> 
> Yeah I was only looking at open headphones since my current two closed ones are more than adequate at their different tasks. I frequent head-fi so I always keep an eye out but I just really need to go out and demo some open phones before i decide. The 701, 702, and Quincy Jones 701 are all basically them same so I meant any of those since any of the versions could pop up somewhere for a nice price.


K701 and 702 are very similar, but Q701 is tweaked a bit differently IMHO. All three are comparable, but I would argue that the Q701 sounded more "warm" than my K701 when I listened to my friend's. Right now there is someone selling a K701 for $200 at head-fi.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He was referring to this most likely, though O2 is more of a project that anyone can follow to make their own O2 amp. PA2V2, Fiio's, and Pico Slims are all great amps as well for under $200.
> .


I'm not willing to pay more than $70-$80 for an AMP right now. So, the best option would be the Fiio E11. Anything i should know about it?


----------



## AznRage

Can I get in?
ATH-M50's and Beyerdynamis DT880 along with Etymotic HF5 for portability.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I'm not willing to pay more than $70-$80 for an AMP right now. So, the best option would be the Fiio E11. Anything i should know about it?


It's a good amp but you can't use it while it's plugged in/charging. Try the JDS Cmoy instead, and grab the AC adapter so you can plug it in while using it at home.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's a good amp but you can't use it while it's plugged in/charging. Try the JDS Cmoy instead, and grab the AC adapter so you can plug it in while using it at home.


The cMoy looks like a very good AMP, I'll look into it and see how soon i can get one


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Before you pull the trigger on the cmoy, I would also take a look at Electronic Avenue's PA2V2 as well. He sells it for $60.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I like the PA2v2 a lot more, it's much smaller in size and have a great battery life it seems. +REP

I'll probably get one before the end of the month, as i have so many more things on the list to buy!!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Uh...what are you getting the PA2V2 for?


----------



## BodenM

Add me in too








Audiophile-grade headphones:
Sennheiser MM400
Gaming Headphones:
Arctic Sound P321


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Uh...what are you getting the PA2V2 for?


DT 990 Pro 250 ohm


----------



## naturaldisaster

Hi. Can you add me too? My portable setup is ath m50 + fiio e7 while at home its an hd 598.

Cheers

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortunex

So I ordered my DT770s from the states, and I thought it'd take at least a week to get up here to Canada through customs and such, but UPS says Wednesday by end of the day







So excited.


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> So I ordered my DT770s from the states, and I thought it'd take at least a week to get up here to Canada through customs and such, but UPS says Wednesday by end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So excited.


Congrats, I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## raptorxrx

I'm using my DT 770's right now, and I love'em.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> DT 990 Pro 250 ohm


The thing is anything under the Fiio E9 won't have enough voltage to power them properly. the PA2V2 is a waste of money factoring in the headphones you are running.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The thing is anything under the Fiio E9 won't have enough voltage to power them properly. the PA2V2 is a waste of money factoring in the headphones you are running.


Is it worth buying the FiiO E9 refurbished? i found it for $75


----------



## mikeaj

Hold on a sec first. Are the headphones sufficiently loud for you with the X-Fi Titanium HD? If not, about how much louder would you think it should be? Rather than just making a one-size-fits-all recommendation, it's better to know the target. Regardless, I'll make a couple guesses below.

A lot of people say something like being able to reach 110 dB SPL is a good target. To reach that, they apparently need something around in the range of a 3V output, since the sensitivity is somewhere around 100 dB SPL / 1V rms input, at least by doctorhead.ru data. However, my feeling is that somebody who gets a treble/bass tilted headphone is not listening primarily to well-recorded classical or jazz with a lot of dynamic range and thus a soft average volume. Hence 110 dB SPL may be excessive as a target.

If you don't need extra volume, most sound card outputs should be okay for driving high-impedance headphones directly.

If you do, refurb E9 might be okay, if you want to go that route. Some kind of dual-battery CMoy-type amp with 3x or higher gain should be okay too, though not as good.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hold on a sec first. Are the headphones sufficiently loud for you with the X-Fi Titanium HD? If not, about how much louder would you think it should be? Rather than just making a one-size-fits-all recommendation, it's better to know the target. Regardless, I'll make a couple guesses below.
> A lot of people say something like being able to reach 110 dB SPL is a good target. To reach that, they apparently need something around in the range of a 3V output, since the sensitivity is somewhere around 100 dB SPL / 1V rms input, at least by doctorhead.ru data. However, my feeling is that somebody who gets a treble/bass tilted headphone is not listening primarily to well-recorded classical or jazz with a lot of dynamic range and thus a soft average volume. Hence 110 dB SPL may be excessive as a target.
> If you don't need extra volume, most sound card outputs should be okay for driving high-impedance headphones directly.
> If you do, refurb E9 might be okay, if you want to go that route. Some kind of dual-battery CMoy-type amp with 3x or higher gain should be okay too, though not as good.


Thank you for your detailed input.

i still haven't recived the Hedaphones yet, hopefully by the weekend i will. One thing is i never crank the volume any higher than 50% loudness is not my target at all just a good dynamic sound and a better sound stage.

After i get them and actually use them for a while, if i'm not satisfied i'll be looking for an AMP. Until then i think i'll be just fine with the Titanium HD.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Thank you for your detailed input.
> i still haven't recived the Hedaphones yet, hopefully by the weekend i will. One thing is i never crank the volume any higher than 50% loudness is not my target at all just a good dynamic sound and a better sound stage.
> After i get them and actually use them for a while, if i'm not satisfied i'll be looking for an AMP. Until then i think i'll be just fine with the Titanium HD.


quality amps do more than make cans louder, they lower distortion and can make the sound cleaner or 'fuller'.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> quality amps do more than make cans louder, they lower distortion and can make the sound cleaner or 'fuller'.


I understand at least that much. My only problem is, what defines a good or powerful enough AMP for certain headphones? I'm not and Audiophile, but, i love music, almost each and every kind there is. So, cleaner sound or fuller as you say is a top priority. Budget is going to hold me down on getting something good for a while.


----------



## mikeaj

Particularly with regards to driving high-impedance headphones, the difference between amplifiers is generally grossly overstated by the audiophile community. The differences are small enough that the the effect of expectation bias (A is more expensive than B, so of course A sounds better) and other factors becomes dominant over the actual differences in sound, which are real. Thus I advise you take anybody's advise with a good perspective.

Some amplifiers are quite different, but this is by design to intentionally alter the incoming signal so as to produce a different sound. There's not much room to improve over a cheap solution in terms of fidelity, since cheap stuff these days is pretty good in the grand scheme of things (except unless it isn't loud enough, or it's making funny chirping / buzzing / whatever noises). A sound could be cleaner without being noticeably cleaner. If you were drinking 99.9% pure water, would you notice it from 99.99% pure water? ** In terms of sound quality, I guess whatever makes you happy works. I think you should just try the sound card by itself before figuring out if you want anything else.

With lower-impedance headphones, there can be much more significant issues, even with more expensive gear.

** pardon the made-up figures. Don't read too much into them. I have no idea what 99.9% water tastes like. But as with audio reproduction, it depends on what the other .1% is actually. Many would also argue that adding minerals to water makes it taste better. I wouldn't interpret audio reproduction the same way, since it's not really the same kind of thing at all, but some do.

In terms of power, you look at the sensitivity of the headphones, the impedance, and what the amplifier is capable of. For details see here:
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/09/more-power.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/gain-and-headphone-ampsdacs.html


----------



## Thebreezybb

Thanks a lot, i got some plenty of info from there. I'll be reading some more when i wake up.


----------



## doco

add me to the list of owners for ath-a900 and ath-m50s (straight cable). i really love my a900 due to its super duper comfortable wing system







i rarely use my m50 now and might end up selling it MAYBE. and also i changed out the stock pads on the a900 for w1000 pads (made it even more comfortable!)


----------



## raptorxrx

I'd buy your M50's but my Mom says I have too many headphones...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I understand at least that much. My only problem is, what defines a good or powerful enough AMP for certain headphones? I'm not and Audiophile, but, i love music, almost each and every kind there is. So, cleaner sound or fuller as you say is a top priority. Budget is going to hold me down on getting something good for a while.


if you have a budget get the O2 from JDS labs, or a similar place, $150 and powerful enough to drive anything, also has low output impedence and good chanel balance, read up on it on NWAVguy's blog, its a great little amp and i wouldn't recommend any solid state amp more expensive than it, unless its purely for looks, tubes on the other hand are different, their goal is to change the sound, while SS amps are meant to be transparent.


----------



## pokpok

I have sennheiser hd 555 for everyday use and sennheiser pc 350 for lans.

http://postimage.org/image/hg8i1v9a1/


----------



## doco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> I'd buy your M50's but my Mom says I have too many headphones...


let me know if your mom decides you don't have too many headphones. otherwise i might end up giving them to my sister.


----------



## raptorxrx

I will! But it's not happening. Every time I pull out my headphones she roll's her eyes and walks away. lol


----------



## Junkboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doco*
> 
> let me know if your mom decides you don't have too many headphones. otherwise i might end up giving them to my sister.


^







I was considering the same and I left them for her for two weeks see how she would do with my M50's............. I'd rather have them collect dust with occasional usage than the beating she gave them in those two weeks


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> if you have a budget get the O2 from JDS labs, or a similar place, $150 and powerful enough to drive anything, also has low output impedence and good chanel balance, read up on it on NWAVguy's blog, its a great little amp and i wouldn't recommend any solid state amp more expensive than it, unless its purely for looks, tubes on the other hand are different, their goal is to change the sound, while SS amps are meant to be transparent.


The O2 will be my first choice if i wanted any Amplifier soon.
NWAVguy's blog, is filled with lots of good reads, i'll be taking my time reading that.


----------



## AznRage

If you guys were to recommend a nice set of open headphones (I listen to primarily treble-filled techno without any or just a bit of bass along with classical music), which ones would you choose? I really love my etymotic's clarity in higher frequency's but they are limited by their size.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> If you guys were to recommend a nice set of open headphones (I listen to primarily treble-filled techno without any or just a bit of bass along with classical music), which ones would you choose? I really love my etymotic's clarity in higher frequency's but they are limited by their size.


budget? comfort requirements?


----------



## AznRage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> budget? comfort requirements?


Maaaaaaaybe I can get up around $350 Canadian, though I would like to have it priced around $200. I have no preference in terms of comfort; as long as it goes all the way around my ears (which are normal-sized) I would love them. For a size comparison, my steelseries 5HV2 fits perfectly on my head and goes right around my ears. Keep in mind I would prefer them to sound very open.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Darn, the Q701s are exactly what i would have recommended but they are expensive in canada....

270 USD, i thought Canadian money was worth more than USD now...

the HD598s would be alright for what your looking for

beyrodynamics are good for bass, but you're looking for treble, so check out some grados if you can, but they're mostly on ear as opposed to over ear, pretty uncomfortable too...


----------



## AznRage

Hmmmm... those HD598's look good (both in performance and aesthetic!) but they are yet a little bit out of my budget. Is there anything else worth looking at?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> Hmmmm... those HD598's look good (both in performance and aesthetic!) but they are yet a little bit out of my budget. Is there anything else worth looking at?


they're cheaper from an amazon affiliate


----------



## AznRage

Would the HD 558's be a cheaper version of the HD 598's?


----------



## splinterize

I like my HD 215 pro.

They look ugly as hell.

The wire and the earcups are detachable. They sound the same than the hd 598 (tested them for a good hour) on my phone. Bass can get really loud when proprely amped.

90$


----------



## AznRage

I don't like a lot of bass in my music (in fact, i usually equalize it a little lower just because I like my highs to stand out more), so would that line of headphones be a little more bass or treble-heavy?


----------



## splinterize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznRage*
> 
> I don't like a lot of bass in my music (in fact, i usually equalize it a little lower just because I like my highs to stand out more), so would that line of headphones be a little more bass or treble-heavy?


What's your audio source? your ipod/phone?

If so, you wont notice the differences between a 50$ set and a 300$ set. Think of your ipod as a geforce 8400gs and of your headphones as a cpu. Even if you have a 2600k @ 5ghz you will still have poor in game performance.

I personally enjoy the sennies hd 215 pro because of the detachable wire and removable earcups, which are easily replacable in case they break (my cats alway end up eating my wires).

If you use a strong audio source, then it's another story.


----------



## AznRage

at home I run off my sound card (Asus Xonar DX 7.1) and I use my iPhone->Fiio E11->headphone/earphone for mobile listening.

I just ran into the Grado SR80i and I think that fits my ideal budget great. I might ask around and see if any stores have them in display, or if my buddies have any, to see if I feel comfortable with them on or not. If I do, I will probably grab a set of those as I've heard they are amazing for acoustic and classical music.


----------



## Fortunex

iPods are actually fairly decent audio sources. Better than integrated and most lower-end sound cards (definitely better than my Xonar DG). There is a very large difference in headphones, especially between $50 and $300, on an iPod.

If you can, I'd try to find some Q701s in your price range.


----------



## liquidzoo

I would love to be added.

Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro-80


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> iPods are actually fairly decent audio sources. Better than integrated and most lower-end sound cards (definitely better than my Xonar DG). There is a very large difference in headphones, especially between $50 and $300, on an iPod.
> If you can, I'd try to find some Q701s in your price range.


Really?

I think my Xonar DG is better than my iPod... I have a iPod touch.

Odd I guess.


----------



## AznRage

I think I'll settle on the Grados, either SR80i or SR125i. They look awesome and I have a friend who owns the sr80i.

In response to those posts above...

My Xonar DX outputs much cleaner sound than my iPhone... don't know how much of a difference there is between the DG and the DX, but I still think a dedicated card will output better quality than a phone.


----------



## Fortunex

I have a second gen iPod touch (with the Wolfson DAC), and I much prefer the sound of that to my Xonar.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

the ipod has a good DAC section and an okay amp for easy to drive buds or iems, but when paired with an external amp through a good LOD cable it really shines. I have my Ipod 160GB classic rockboxed and filled to the brim with ~5000 FLAC and like 2 short videos. I use the fiio LOD cable to either my E7 or my O2 depeneding on which cans i am driving


----------



## OC'ing Noob

iPods sound pretty nice. Definitely nicer than my old Diamond Rio use to sound. My Cowon J3 blows my old iPod Video out the water though.


----------



## raptorxrx

Interesting... Currently for my cans I have a iPod Touch or whatever, a LOD from FiiO and an E11. I'm debating making my own cMoy though.


----------



## TUDJ

Bought a pair of Ultrasone PRO 650 today, I've added it to the list


----------



## Vilmeister

xb500


----------



## donrapello

Add my babies. Quite a leap from RX900. Still got those also


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'm receiving my Beyerdynamic tomorrow, I'm excited


----------



## Moovin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donrapello*
> 
> -snip-
> Add my babies. Quite a leap from RX900. Still got those also


I was going to buy a set of cans like this but I went with my 380's


----------



## Thebreezybb

Look here what came in the mail!












I'll give my impression in 2-3 days time.


----------



## elzhi

Nice !

they look very comfy ! how do you like them ? also what headphones did you have before ?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> Nice !
> they look very comfy ! how do you like them ? also what headphones did you have before ?


They are indeed very very comfy, Love at first sound!! You could say these are my first headphones! I had Audiotechnica ANC7 (noise canceling) I love them, but, i only use them outside or on a trip.









Music sound 100% better from anything i ever had before, The bass is just right, the mids is perfect & the lows are unbelievable!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> They are indeed very very comfy, Love at first sound!! You could say these are my first headphones! I had Audiotechnica ANC7 (noise canceling) I love them, but, i only use them outside or on a trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music sound 100% better from anything i ever had before, The bass is just right, the mids is perfect & the lows are unbelievable!!


What is driving those cans?


----------



## kiler4fun

I have myself some Fischer Audio FA-003, closed but with a pretty wide soundstage and lots of detail for the price. A definitively good bang for the buck. Later on I'll leave some photos of these babies


----------



## blitzed9

I use:
RS180 - 2 pairs
PC360 G4ME - which has a built in boom mic for playing PC games
RS126 - on my spare PC


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What is driving those cans?


X-fi Titanium HD


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> X-fi Titanium HD


That's got a 1V rms output, right? It's kind of sad for a stereo output device that expensive. Is it loud enough for all your music?


----------



## EpicPie

Got my B&W C5 review samples in the mail today. So far, they sound quite good.









Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## chinesekiwi

They have Comply tips - interesting.


----------



## EpicPie

They include regular silicon tips in different sizes, I put my comply tips on them though.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That's got a 1V rms output, right? It's kind of sad for a stereo output device that expensive. Is it loud enough for all your music?


I'm not sure about the specs! I haven't got past 50% volume, which is perfect for me.

I've been listening to my FLAC collection since yesterday, and i fell like it's the first i actually listen to the music!!









I listen to all kind of music (Rock, metal, Hip-Hop, Rap, Funk, Ambient, Techno, House, Classical, Dubstep, Chillout & Reggae) and Everything sound fantastic!! Without even burning-in i can hear the difference between anything i ever had before.


----------



## bobfig

just picked these up since my ath-a700 ear-pads have deteriorated so bad and the right side finely fell off.(ill be ginning new ones and possibly sell them in the future.

so far i think im liking them.









beyerdynamic DT770 pro-80Ω


----------



## Fortunex

Great cans, love mine


----------



## raptorxrx

Ditto. Crap, I need to find the box for mine... Re-sale value down the line.


----------



## bjgrenke

Been posting all over the place for advice. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohm or DT990 Pro 250ohm for electronic music? I'm upgrading from Beats by Dre Studios so I'd like to keep a similar sound but better quality and a bit more treble.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Been posting all over the place for advice. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohm or DT990 Pro 250ohm for electronic music? I'm upgrading from Beats by Dre Studios so I'd like to keep a similar sound but better quality and a bit more treble.


You would enjoy the DT990 more for EDM.


----------



## bjgrenke

That's what I've been starting to hear. What makes them better for EDM?


----------



## wanako

It's official! I got my SR850s today.













My old 202s will now be retired. They were my first venture into "quality" headphones. Thank you 202s. Since 2007, you served me well.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Been posting all over the place for advice. Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohm or DT990 Pro 250ohm for electronic music? I'm upgrading from Beats by Dre Studios so I'd like to keep a similar sound but better quality and a bit more treble.


you will need an amp for both.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That's what I've been starting to hear. What makes them better for EDM?


The SQ.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I love my 990 Pro 250Ohm









The sound is really crisp and detailed, very comfy for long period of time. Sometimes i forget that i'm even wearing them!

Next step is the O2 for sure.


----------



## chinesekiwi

^
You got a soundcard / external DAC?


----------



## Thebreezybb

Sound card (Titanium HD)


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> you will need an amp for both.


I know, I wont be able to get an amp for a couple weeks. What's one you can recmommend that I can use with my desktop as well as portabally if I need to?


----------



## alls

I have Technics RP-DH1200.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I know, I wont be able to get an amp for a couple weeks. What's one you can recmommend that I can use with my desktop as well as portabally if I need to?


The O2.


----------



## EpicPie

Please update me.

Currently own:

Ultrasone DJ1, Ninewave Pro-Studio W, Dunu EX150, HSA PAA-1, Ultimate Ears 600, Bower & Wilkins C5.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The O2.


This, although it's a little big to necessarily call portable. The JDSLabs C421 is great too. Just get the OPA2227 if you order it. The AD8620 is a kind of either you love it or hate it thing. There's also the FiiO E17 and FiiO E11 (E17 is a 24/192 DAC and an amp and the E11 is just an amp). The O2 performs best though and is the least expensive. JDSLabs has it for $144, fully assembled. Shipping not calculated.

Edit: anybody have the A900x? I'm thinking about getting them for J-pop (and a lot of other Japanese music). My search over at Head-Fi is taking a long, long time.


----------



## PCSarge

i have a pair of sony ZX300W in white.

and a pair of Bang & Olufsen Form 2

though they dont count in the "amazing" catergory if some of the pairs i see on ocn


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Edit: anybody have the A900x? I'm thinking about getting them for J-pop (and a lot of other Japanese music). My search over at Head-Fi is taking a long, long time.


I love my A900, one of the most understated headphones (IMHO, of course). But, I don't have the (X) version - from what I've read, there is no difference but this is obviously hearsay.

Also, I threw this headphone stand together:



I'm thinking of sanding it down a bit and starting over with the gel stain (I think I used one coat too many). Here's what it looks like now (EDIT: The color actually looks off in the pic below, looks much better than that but I took these pics with my phone







) :



And here's one with it all loaded up.



One last thing, I don't think I'm updated on the first page. Headphones are:

Denon D2000
AKG Q701
ATH-A900 and
Grado SR225i

(The order is arbitrary, btw)


----------



## liquidzoo

Love the stand. Very nicely done.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Love the stand. Very nicely done.


Hey, thanks.


----------



## waldoh74

Thought I posted here in the past to join.

I own:
Audio Technica ATH A900, Grado 325is, Ultimate Ears TF10

They all sound yummy!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Hey, thanks.


I love that stand. I am using these for my headphone stands:

Rubbermaid FastTrack Hose Hook
Euro Banana Holder

Is it sad that I knew which headphones were which on sight? LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> This, although it's a little big to necessarily call portable. The JDSLabs C421 is great too. Just get the OPA2227 if you order it. The AD8620 is a kind of either you love it or hate it thing. There's also the FiiO E17 and FiiO E11 (E17 is a 24/192 DAC and an amp and the E11 is just an amp). The O2 performs best though and is the least expensive. JDSLabs has it for $144, fully assembled. Shipping not calculated.
> Edit: anybody have the A900x? I'm thinking about getting them for J-pop (and a lot of other Japanese music). My search over at Head-Fi is taking a long, long time.


I will ask some of my more serious audiophile friends if any of them have ever tried one. Also, a little big is pretty generous. The O2 I ordered for my sister is a freaking slab. That thing can crush forest critters easily. The E7/E9 was also a great entry level amp/dac combo, though too narrow IMHO. Don't forget also that ODAC is scheduled for release in May.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love that stand. I am using these for my headphone stands:
> Rubbermaid FastTrack Hose Hook
> Euro Banana Holder
> Is it sad that I knew which headphones were which on sight? LOL
> I will ask some of my more serious audiophile friends if any of them have ever tried one. Also, a little big is pretty generous. The O2 I ordered for my sister is a freaking slab. That thing can crush forest critters easily. The E7/E9 was also a great entry level amp/dac combo, though too narrow IMHO. Don't forget also that ODAC is scheduled for release in May.


i use the O2 portably all the time, its a brick but its an amazing brick.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love that stand. I am using these for my headphone stands:
> Rubbermaid FastTrack Hose Hook
> Euro Banana Holder
> Is it sad that I knew which headphones were which on sight? LOL
> I will ask some of my more serious audiophile friends if any of them have ever tried one. Also, a little big is pretty generous. The O2 I ordered for my sister is a freaking slab. That thing can crush forest critters easily. The E7/E9 was also a great entry level amp/dac combo, though too narrow IMHO. Don't forget also that ODAC is scheduled for release in May.


I can't wait for the ODAC and ODA.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> I can't wait for the ODAC and ODA.


Same here. I was actually thinking about getting enough parts for a dozen or so O2's and putting them up for sale (assembled) but I've been holding out for the desktop version.


----------



## Manooloo

Hey guys. I often see that people mostly recommend getting a pair of cans and a clip-on microphone separately. I was wondering does this ever cause problems like the microphone picking up sound from the headphones themselves or do people find it annoying not to have the chat and game volume slider?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> Hey guys. I often see that people mostly recommend getting a pair of cans and a clip-on microphone separately. I was wondering does this ever cause problems like the microphone picking up sound from the headphones themselves or do people find it annoying not to have the chat and game volume slider?


mine never picks up sound from the headphones no have i needed a chat slider thingy. only thing i would consider annoying is that there will be 2 cords but you get use to it and its not that bad. the main reason why people recommend to get them separate is because having a better set of headphones will benefit not only in games but music and movies when your wearing them. after having my first set of "good" headphones i can't go back to lesser ones because i then can point out the lack in quality they are.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manooloo*
> 
> Hey guys. I often see that people mostly recommend getting a pair of cans and a clip-on microphone separately. I was wondering does this ever cause problems like the microphone picking up sound from the headphones themselves or do people find it annoying not to have the chat and game volume slider?


If you're looking for a mic get this. $5 shipped. I ordered one about a week ago, still waiting on it. I play on plugging it into the mic jack on my keyboard. If yours doesn't have one you can probably plug it into the front of your case and crank up the sensitivity. I'll let you and all of you guys know the quality once I receive it.


----------



## pangolinman

If any of you guys are interested in trading or buying new headphones, I just put my Ultrasone PRO900s up for trade or sale.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Can you add AKG K550 and JDS O2 amp to mine and remove the Grado amp and cans? I gave the cans and amp to a friend. Thanks!


----------



## bjgrenke

Beyer DT990 Pro or DT770 Pro for electronic music? Both 250 ohm.

Probably asked this before just looking for more opinions


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Beyer DT990 Pro or DT770 Pro for electronic music? Both 250 ohm.
> Probably asked this before just looking for more opinions


DT990.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Beyer DT990 Pro or DT770 Pro for electronic music? Both 250 ohm.
> Probably asked this before just looking for more opinions


never heard the dt990's but i have the dt770's (80Ω) and like them. the 80Ω is reported to have more bass then the 250Ω but i feel that its pretty balanced. .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> DT990.


i always thought that closed headphones ruled over the open for electric because of the better bass that you would get. but there is no denying that both would be good choices.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> DT990.


What makes you say that?

Don't want to pick the wrong one here


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Beyer DT990 Pro or DT770 Pro for electronic music? Both 250 ohm.
> Probably asked this before just looking for more opinions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What makes you say that?
> Don't want to pick the wrong one here


what will you have to run the 250Ω headphones?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> What makes you say that?
> Don't want to pick the wrong one here


The DT990s will have a V frequency response, with great bass and highs, and recessed mids. The DT770s will just have a bass emphasis.

Now, if you're more into dubstep electronic, then go with the 770s, because there are basically no high frequencies there, but if you are more into dance, trance, or DnB, I would go for the 990s. The 770s are good for everything, and the 990s will make a few genres sound REALLY good. The DT990s wouldn't be my choice for jazz or acoustic, but for electronic, metal, rock, and basically everything else, they reign supreme.

Personally, I would go for the 990s, because electronic with good highs sounds great.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> what will you have to run the 250Ω headphones?


Nothing for now, but probably within a month or so I'll get a FiiO E7 or something similar. I want to be able to use it with my computer and phone as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> The DT990s will have a V frequency response, with great bass and highs, and recessed mids. The DT770s will just have a bass emphasis.
> Now, if you're more into dubstep electronic, then go with the 770s, because there are basically no high frequencies there, but if you are more into dance, trance, or DnB, I would go for the 990s. The 770s are good for everything, and the 990s will make a few genres sound REALLY good. The DT990s wouldn't be my choice for jazz or acoustic, but for electronic, metal, rock, and basically everything else, they reign supreme.
> Personally, I would go for the 990s, because electronic with good highs sounds great.


I'm not really into dub anymore, I've been listening to mostly trance lately so the good treble would be nice to have. I think I'm leaning a lot towards the 990s now.


----------



## Thebreezybb

The DT990 PRO 250 is not for phone use. And you also need an AMP for it. Look for the 32 OHM will be better suited for your use.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> The DT990 PRO 250 is not for phone use. And you also need an AMP for it. Look for the 32 OHM will be better suited for your use.


I'm aware of that and as I mentioned in my last post I'll be getting an amp when I can afford it. I'll be using the headphones primarily with my computer but I'd like a semi-portable amp for the odd time I use them with my phone.


----------



## Thebreezybb

The DT 990 are pretty big and not very portable. You should look at some Ultrasone HFI 580 or the PRO 550 IMO


----------



## bjgrenke

I kid, I kid. I've been researching for months and I've narrowed it down to the 990 and 770. The only time I'll be using them on my phone will be road trips so they don't need to be portable. Plus the 990s and 770s are the only ones available locally to me.


----------



## Thebreezybb

In the end it's your choice. Go with what feels right to you.


----------



## Hobybobag

I've got Sennheiser HD429s

can I join?


----------



## EpicPie

Just ordered a pair of Beyer DT990 Premiums, 250Ohm.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of Beyer DT990 Premiums, 250Ohm.


I'm glad you went with the premiums over the pros, the comfort is just... ahhhhhh~

So good.

Anyways, I'm thinking about picking up some K701s used for around $200 to replace my ultrasones. Anyone have any experience with them, and want to give some input?


----------



## chinesekiwi

^

You have external amplification right?


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> ^
> You have external amplification right?


I have an STX, which seems to provide ample power for K701s despite their low sensitivity.

Correct me if I am wrong, but the headphone amplifier in the STX seems more than capable at powering the K701s, specs wise.

Was also considering an HD600 with a moon audio blue dragon cable v3.

Also considering a pair of HE-400s

Thoughts?

EDIT: Will probably be going with the HE-400s


----------



## bjgrenke

Picked up my Beyerdynamic DT990 Pros 250 ohm today.

You can add me to the club!









*INITIAL IMPRESSIONS*
-VERY light. I had to check to make sure they were in the box after I bought them








-Great build quality, feels very rigid
-Super soft earcups
-HUGE
-Very detailed sounding.

Don't have much to say about the sound as I only just started listening to them. They sound better than my Beats by Dre Studios already, and that's without an amp!

Now time to save for an amp. What do you guys recommend? I'm thinking Fiio E17 unless you can suggest something different. I'd like to have some portability so I can use with my phone the odd time.


----------



## Cotton

http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=O2Full


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=O2Full


Man, EVERYONE is recommending that. It just doesn't look portable to me and IMO the Fiio amps look nicer. Also the O2 says it supports up to 250ohm headphones while the E17 says 300. I kind of want a Fiio amp so I can get a E9 to dock the E17 or E7 or whatever I end up getting. Unless there's something completely wrong with Fiio...


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Man, EVERYONE is recommending that. It just doesn't look portable to me and IMO the Fiio amps look nicer. Also the O2 says it supports up to 250ohm headphones while the E17 says 300. I kind of want a Fiio amp so I can get a E9 to dock the E17 or E7 or whatever I end up getting. Unless there's something completely wrong with Fiio...


it has much more power than the fiio and is a much better value, while not super portable it can be used portably for the odd occasion as you say, you wont regret it


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> it has much more power than the fiio and is a much better value, while not super portable it can be used portably for the odd occasion as you say, you wont regret it


Interesting. Say price isn't a factor here, which is more powerful, the O2 or the Fiio E7 + E9?


----------



## bjgrenke

After listening to my DT990 Pros for a couple hours I now have a good idea of how they sound, and MAN is this unbelievable. Keep in mind I'm upgrading from a pair of Beats by Dre Studios. The quality of the 990s unamped is FAR better than the quality of the beats. I find it completely unbelievable that the sound quality of these can get better with an amp. Crazy to think that I got these for the same price I sold my heavily used beats for. I listen to electronic music (mostly trance), and take my word these are a perfect headphone for that type of music. The sound is at a perfect balance of bright and dark, and it'll only get better with an amp.


----------



## tr4zz0id

Sound Card: Creative X-Fi Titanium

Headphones: Sennheiser HD449


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> it has much more power than the fiio and is a much better value, while not super portable it can be used portably for the odd occasion as you say, you wont regret it
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Say price isn't a factor here, which is more powerful, the O2 or the Fiio E7 + E9?
Click to expand...

If by "powerful" you're talking about actual electric power, the E9 is more powerful than the O2 into lower-impedance loads. You can see the data for yourself on the O2 designer's blog. However, into higher-impedance loads including your headphones, both are about the same, limited to around 7V. So they're about equally as powerful into most headphones that need a lot of voltage. E9 of course has no batteries, and the O2 can't play quite as loud on battery as on AC power. Think like 3-4 dB different, which is not a huge amount perceptually.

O2 is considerably more powerful than the E7, if you wanted to use something away from mains power.

But unless you're currently maxing out the volume or getting close, you don't actually need any more power though. Sometimes I think there's some kind of confusion regarding a subjectively "powerful" sound, whatever that means, and actually being able to output more electrical power. What is it you really mean by "power"?

The actual sound of the O2 should be better, but quite likely there's no noticeable difference compared to the E9 for driving high-impedance headphones.


----------



## EpicPie

Did a review on my Bowers & Wilkins C5 IEM's.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/605857/review-bowers-wilkins-c5-iem#post_8312514


----------



## pangolinman

Sold my Ultrasone PRO900s, bought a pair of HD600s with a Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3 cable.

I've never been one to believe the cabling hype, so I'm really excited to A/B the stock cable to this stupidly expensive $200 cable, and see if there are, in fact, any differences.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If by "powerful" you're talking about actual electric power, the E9 is more powerful than the O2 into lower-impedance loads. You can see the data for yourself on the O2 designer's blog. However, into higher-impedance loads including your headphones, both are about the same, limited to around 7V. So they're about equally as powerful into most headphones that need a lot of voltage. E9 of course has no batteries, and the O2 can't play quite as loud on battery as on AC power. Think like 3-4 dB different, which is not a huge amount perceptually.
> O2 is considerably more powerful than the E7, if you wanted to use something away from mains power.
> But unless you're currently maxing out the volume or getting close, you don't actually need any more power though. Sometimes I think there's some kind of confusion regarding a subjectively "powerful" sound, whatever that means, and actually being able to output more electrical power. What is it you really mean by "power"?
> The actual sound of the O2 should be better, but quite likely there's no noticeable difference compared to the E9 for driving high-impedance headphones.


That makes sense. By power I mean how well they'll drive my 250 ohm headphones. How about the O2 vs the e17? The thing that I don't like about the O2 is that it doesn't have DAC. Will my onboard dac hold the O2 down?


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Sold my Ultrasone PRO900s, bought a pair of HD600s with a Moon Audio Blue Dragon v3 cable.
> I've never been one to believe the cabling hype, so I'm really excited to A/B the stock cable to this stupidly expensive $200 cable, and see if there are, in fact, any differences.


If I wasn't such a nancy and scared to screw up my cans I'd try it


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That makes sense. By power I mean how well they'll drive my 250 ohm headphones. How about the O2 vs the e17? The thing that I don't like about the O2 is that it doesn't have DAC. Will my onboard dac hold the O2 down?


The O2 will be much better than the E17, the ODAC will be released soon which will work very well with the O2


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Ok, last update for a bit...









Added the 598 to my lineup:



Hmm, looks like I'll need to put together a new headphone stand...but...well, we all know where that's going to lead. Maybe I should wait on adding another stand.











EDIT: Almost forgot to try and make Wishmaker's life a bit easier...The list (order is arbitrary):

AKG-Q701
ATH-A900
Grado sr225i
Denon AH-D2000
Sennheiser HD598


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> The O2 will be much better than the E17, the ODAC will be released soon which will work very well with the O2


I see. How much will the DAC go for?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> The O2 will be much better than the E17, the ODAC will be released soon which will work very well with the O2


This is good advice.

As far as cost, NwAvGuy's last update states that the ODAC is due to come in at under ~$100 assembled and ready to install.

EDIT: I just read through your earlier threads, I use an e9 myself and enjoy it but I'll be building (a whole batch if all goes as planned) an o2 for myself and some others shortly.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> This is good advice.
> As far as cost, NwAvGuy's last update states that the ODAC is due to come in at under ~$100 assembled and ready to install.
> EDIT: I just read through your earlier threads, I use an e9 myself and enjoy it but I'll be building (a whole batch if all goes as planned) an o2 for myself and some others shortly.


Yikes, that'll be like $250 for the amp and dac







Seems more logical to me if I get a dac/amp in one, like an e17 or e7+e9 combo.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Yikes, that'll be like $250 for the amp and dac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems more logical to me if I get a dac/amp in one, like an e17 or e7+e9 combo.


Hmm... Well, the e9 is over $100 already, once you pair it with the e7 or e17, the price is competitive. You can't compare the e7 or e17 amp side of the device to the o2 as its just not fair to the fiio products. Even the e9 is a very weak contender to the o2's measurements (raw power aside - which is worse than you think for lower impedance devices and almost all devices at some point in their frequency response).

If you look up NwAvGuy's Blog, you'll find a wealth of information with hard data to back it up. Of course, I wouldn't stop there; take what you learn there and juxtapose the data against others' findings.


----------



## bjgrenke

If I get the O2 Amp, will the DAC be much of an improvement over my onboard DAC? Or will my onboard DAC be really holding the amp down?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> If I get the O2 Amp, will the DAC be much of an improvement over my onboard DAC? Or will my onboard DAC be really holding the amp down?


imo you should start with a sound card or DAC because it will make everything else better.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> If I get the O2 Amp, will the DAC be much of an improvement over my onboard DAC? Or will my onboard DAC be really holding the amp down?


You can take several routes:

get the E7 or E17 now and then get the L7 LOD cable and an O2 or an E9 when you can afford it (what I did)

get the E7/E9 combo now

get the O2 now and wait for the ODAC or get the E1/7 and the L7 later

Get a sound card (Xonar DX etc..) and the O2

or buy a bunch of overpriced boutique crap and look cool


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> You can take several routes:
> get the E7 or E17 now and then get the L7 LOD cable and an O2 or an E9 when you can afford it (what I did)
> get the E7/E9 combo now
> get the O2 now and wait for the ODAC or get the E1/7 and the L7 later
> Get a sound card (Xonar DX etc..) and the O2
> or buy a bunch of overpriced boutique crap and look cool


I'll probably just get the e17 for now and figure something out. If I get an O2 later, what does the L7 do? Sorry noob question -_-


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I'll probably just get the e17 for now and figure something out. If I get an O2 later, what does the L7 do? Sorry noob question -_-


E7 is an dac with a mediocre amp that can be used as a USB sound card. You can then hook up the E7 to an O2 amp and then to a high impedance headphones like say a DT990 250Ohm


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> E7 is an dac with a mediocre amp that can be used as a USB sound card. You can then hook up the E7 to an O2 amp and then to a high impedance headphones like say a DT990 250Ohm


THIS. That sounds great. Since I can afford it now I may as well get the O2 now, them the E7 down the road. That way it'll improve the sound at my computer even more and for my phone I can use just the E7. Ill need the L7 LOD to connect the e7 to the o2, correct?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> THIS. That sounds great. Since I can afford it now I may as well get the O2 now, them the E7 down the road. That way it'll improve the sound at my computer even more and for my phone I can use just the E7. Ill need the L7 LOD to connect the e7 to the o2, correct?


If you are getting the O2 now, I would not get an E7 at all. I would simply save up for the ODAC which should had better compatibility with the O2 amp. Also an L7 is a LOD adapter that disables the amp portion of the E7 and allows you to use it with a 3rd party amp such as an O2 using a 3.5 mm line. In addition to the L7 you will also need a male to male 3.5 mm cable or 3.5 mm male to 1/4" mm male depending on the amp used.


----------



## Spykerv

http://www.overclock.net/t/1241726/proposed-upgrade-help

Just want to check with people here:

For my DT990 250ohms and ALAC library on my iPad:

- HRT iStreamer

- ODAC (when it releases) (for PC)

- Objective Amp (when it releases)

Does that sound good to you guys?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are getting the O2 now, I would not get an E7 at all. I would simply save up for the ODAC which should had better compatibility with the O2 amp. Also an L7 is a LOD adapter that disables the amp portion of the E7 and allows you to use it with a 3rd party amp such as an O2 using a 3.5 mm line. In addition to the L7 you will also need a male to male 3.5 mm cable or 3.5 mm male to 1/4" mm male depending on the amp used.


the E7 comes with one, and I don't think the ODAC will make any major improvements over the E7, it does very well according to NWAVguy's measurements


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> the E7 comes with one, and I don't think the ODAC will make any major improvements over the E7, it does very well according to NWAVguy's measurements


I would assume that a dac developed with the same aims as the amp would create better synergy. There just isn't much sense if he's going to wait on buying the DAC. If he was getting the E7 first, then yet, it would make sense to simply get an O2 later, but if he gets on O2 first, there is very little sense in getting an E7 over ODAC later.


----------



## bjgrenke

I think I'll just get an e17 and not have to worry about getting an amp then a dac. The guys at head-fi said an e17 will be fine for the DT990s. Sure it might not have as good of a price to performance ratio as the O2 does, but I think it's simpler to just get an amp/dac.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think it's simpler to just get an amp/dac.


Which the O2 can become once the ODAC is released (hopefully next month).


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> I think I'll just get an e17 and not have to worry about getting an amp then a dac. The guys at head-fi said an e17 will be fine for the DT990s. Sure it might not have as good of a price to performance ratio as the O2 does, but I think it's simpler to just get an amp/dac.


not enough power, if it's anything like the E7 the difference is clearly audible

about the ODAC and saynergy: the O2 and Odac are designed to be as transparent as possible, many amps are not, but the majority of DACs are in fact designed to be transparent


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Which the O2 can become once the ODAC is released (hopefully next month).


But it's also $100+ more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> *not enough power*


Whaaa some guy had an e11 with his DT990s and said it was great.

If I get an o2 without the DAC (for now) will it be better than the e17 which has a dac built in?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Whaaa some guy had an e11 with his DT990s and said it was great.
> If I get an o2 without the DAC (for now) will it be better than the e17 which has a dac built in?


Id say yes, don't beleive everything you hear on headfi, I ran my HD 650s off the E7 for a while and they sounded good, but then I got my O2 and I understand what people meant by the senheiser veil.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Id say yes, don't beleive everything you hear on headfi, I ran my HD 650s off the E7 for a while and they sounded good, but then I got my O2 and I understand what people meant by the senheiser veil.


That makes sense hahaha. Just saw some comparisons between the O2 and some other amps and it comes close to a $600 amp







Seems obvious to get that, but will the Objective DAC be worth it to get? Will it make that much of a difference? Or is it worth it to just get a cheaper sound card (~$60)


----------



## rdrdrdrd

*ODAC JUST RELEASED*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> That makes sense hahaha. Just saw some comparisons between the O2 and some other amps and it comes close to a $600 amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems obvious to get that, but will the Objective DAC be worth it to get? Will it make that much of a difference? Or is it worth it to just get a cheaper sound card (~$60)


So with this new release Id get the O2 now and the ODAC when JDS labs starts releasing them, id keep them separate because you want portability and this takes out the batteries from the O2


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> 
> *ODAC JUST RELEASED*
> So with this new release Id get the O2 now and the ODAC when JDS labs starts releasing them, id keep them separate because you want portability and this takes out the batteries from the O2


SPEAKING OF THE DEVIL. That's actually crazy. O2 amp it is. Thanks for the help to all of you


----------



## Cotton

Oh happy day.


----------



## pangolinman

Any ideas on whether the upcoming ODA will be able to power the Q701s or K701s properly?

I've been thinking of picking it up for my incoming HD600s, but want it to be mildly futureproof, and have the ability to use MOST mid-fi level headphones (No HE-6s), but possibly some 600 ohm DT990s.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> Any ideas on whether the upcoming ODA will be able to power the Q701s or K701s properly?
> I've been thinking of picking it up for my incoming HD600s, but want it to be mildly futureproof, and have the ability to use MOST mid-fi level headphones (No HE-6s), but possibly some 600 ohm DT990s.


What do you really mean by "power _____ properly"?

O2 can run them with very low noise and distortion, to very loud volumes, with negligible change in the frequency or phase response.

ODA core amp circuit should be the same as the O2 as far as I know, so it should pretty much behave the same. I would guess the drive limitations are pretty much these:


A lot of people have liked O2 with K701 / K702 / Q701 and even K601 and K501, and many others. Yes, that's enough power for DT990 600 ohms (unless you listen to quietly-recorded music at a _really_ loud level) and HD 600s definitely.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What do you really mean by "power _____ properly"?
> O2 can run them with very low noise and distortion, to very loud volumes, with negligible change in the frequency or phase response.
> ODA core amp circuit should be the same as the O2 as far as I know, so it should pretty much behave the same. I would guess the drive limitations are pretty much these:
> 
> A lot of people have liked O2 with K701 / K702 / Q701 and even K601 and K501, and many others. Yes, that's enough power for DT990 600 ohms (unless you listen to quietly-recorded music at a _really_ loud level) and HD 600s definitely.


I mean I hear a lot of people deterring me from picking up the K701s due to the amp in my STX.

Specs wise, it seems like it should be doable, but I heard many people dissatisfied with the combination and so I went for the HD600s instead, which I know can be powered more easily by my STX. However, looking forward, I want to be able to listen to the headphones I want without having to worry about whether or not my sources will be able to handle them. The ODA should be able to handle this?

Also, when it releases as a combination with the ODAC, would it be a good decision to upgrade to the ODA+ODAC? The DAC in my STX, as far as I can tell, is quite good, and it seems like the thing letting it down is the amp, but honestly, I don't know too much about the engineering side (though I am ready and willing to learn), and have gone to this point basing my judgement on my own ears.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Man anyone know why the new Sennheiser HD 500 series are sooooo expensive ??

515 were 50$.....555 like 85$ and 595 just 130$

this new series doubles the prices :/


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I mean I hear a lot of people deterring me from picking up the K701s due to the amp in my STX.
> Specs wise, it seems like it should be doable, but I heard many people dissatisfied with the combination and so I went for the HD600s instead, which I know can be powered more easily by my STX. However, looking forward, I want to be able to listen to the headphones I want without having to worry about whether or not my sources will be able to handle them. The ODA should be able to handle this?
> Also, when it releases as a combination with the ODAC, would it be a good decision to upgrade to the ODA+ODAC? The DAC in my STX, as far as I can tell, is quite good, and it seems like the thing letting it down is the amp, but honestly, I don't know too much about the engineering side (though I am ready and willing to learn), and have gone to this point basing my judgement on my own ears.


Yeah I'd be interested to hear some input on this. I have the STX and run my D5000s solely out of it and am happy with the sound, but curious if it can get better. I do enjoy listening to FLAC, and was wondering how people got theirs and what they play it through? I assume most of you copy your CDs onto your computer, but what program do you use to do it? Probably not the appropriate place to ask, but figure it's as good as any.


----------



## pangolinman

Got my HD600s in today.



This Moon Audio cable has the most ridiculous connector I have ever seen.



I'll A/B the cables at some later point. Right now, I'm enjoying how spectacular they are at classical music


----------



## Jaxlb

I no longer own the HD 201's as I gave them to my brother in-law and I just bought the Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80's which I will be picking up from the local post office tomorrow morning, Absolutely can't wait to pick them up.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaxlb*
> 
> I no longer own the HD 201's as I gave them to my brother in-law and I just bought the Beyerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80's which I will be picking up from the local post office tomorrow morning, Absolutely can't wait to pick them up.


good choice, just got mine last week. on first use they will be a little bass heavy but after 3 hours of use they start to level out.


----------



## Fortunex

If you're hearing a difference after just 3 hours, I think that's you getting used to the sound. Beyers are notorious for their very long (150-200 hour) break in time. I haven't noticed any difference in my new pair, I've put maybe 30 or so hours on them so far.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you're hearing a difference after just 3 hours, I think that's you getting used to the sound. Beyers are notorious for their very long (150-200 hour) break in time. I haven't noticed any difference in my new pair, I've put maybe 30 or so hours on them so far.


ya hear they take a long time. that was a major thing is i herd it start to lvl out, now i didn't say that it only takes 3 hours as it took me 4-5 days using them for 4-8 hours each day to finely start liking them. i did go from ATH-A700 to the dt770's so it wasn't like it was that big of a transition in headphones.


----------



## Jaxlb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> good choice, just got mine last week. on first use they will be a little bass heavy but after 3 hours of use they start to level out.


I just got them now and I turned the bass boost down to the standard level which is 50% and it sounds a little more bassy then my HD 215's, But when I was using them I had the bass boost set to around 80% so I'm pretty happy.

They also sound less muddy and sharp compared to my 215's.

I can really see why people recommend them, There really comfortable too.


----------



## bobfig

congrats


----------



## TUDJ

My Ultrasone PRO 650 arrived on Friday, I've had about 5-6 hours listening to them so far and I highly approve


----------



## lolllll117

i have a pair of audiotechnica ath-m40fs's, do those count?


----------



## Crunkles

That glass head kinda creeps me out...

tUDJ- Your sound setup seems fairly simple in comparison to some I have seen. I'm trying to think of ways to improve my sound quality and was wondering if I really needed more than my Essence STX for my D5000s, and a couple other pairs?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

i think you can get more from them with a better amp, the STX is a good dac and a ok amp for hi-fi cans, look into the ODA and ODAC combo though when they are released, that should provide a good current boost for the Denons


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> That glass head kinda creeps me out...
> tUDJ- Your sound setup seems fairly simple in comparison to some I have seen. I'm trying to think of ways to improve my sound quality and was wondering if I really needed more than my Essence STX for my D5000s, and a couple other pairs?


You're approaching the territory where the more money you pour into sources and amps, the less you get in return. If you're happy then stay as you are. The D5000 are great headphones, if I were in your position I would consider doing something like the MarkL mod before upgrading the source, the STX is a good card and you'll have to spend a fair amount on an external dac and amp to see a step up in sound quality (keep the law of diminishing returns in mind!). The other alternative is to just get an amp and keep the STX as the source. I can't remember off hand how much the Denons benefit from being amped, I have heard them with and without but that was several years ago


----------



## gsv883

Add me up please, I own a pair of ATH-M50s/LE's


----------



## RallyMaster

Those M50 LEs look so nice. I'm tempted to actually get one...


----------



## gsv883

Get a Denon AH-D200 instead of these, sound quality is better.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> Get a Denon AH-D200 instead of these, sound quality is better.


Or I could just get an Ultrasone PRO900...


----------



## Nocturin

drool...


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

I would like to join, if I could. I have a Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro 250ohm.



I have all of them in my sig. except the Shure 840(gave it to my brother).


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> i think you can get more from them with a better amp, the STX is a good dac and a ok amp for hi-fi cans, look into the ODA and ODAC combo though when they are released, that should provide a good current boost for the Denons


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> You're approaching the territory where the more money you pour into sources and amps, the less you get in return. If you're happy then stay as you are. The D5000 are great headphones, if I were in your position I would consider doing something like the MarkL mod before upgrading the source, the STX is a good card and you'll have to spend a fair amount on an external dac and amp to see a step up in sound quality (keep the law of diminishing returns in mind!). The other alternative is to just get an amp and keep the STX as the source. I can't remember off hand how much the Denons benefit from being amped, I have heard them with and without but that was several years ago


I had been considering the ODA ODAC combo, would that avoid doing the STX mod? Even with my EE degree and some experience soldering, idk if I'd want to. I always sucked at soldering, haven't done it in years, and don't have the stuff to even though I should pick it up regardless haha. But I had also been looking at the cambridge a while back. After a couple paychecks I should have money for whichever route I decide, just not sure which would be best.

Also taking suggestions on other cans to use besides my Denons and Sennheiser HD 280 Pros.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I had been considering the ODA ODAC combo, would that avoid doing the STX mod? Even with my EE degree and some experience soldering, idk if I'd want to. I always sucked at soldering, haven't done it in years, and don't have the stuff to even though I should pick it up regardless haha. But I had also been looking at the cambridge a while back. After a couple paychecks I should have money for whichever route I decide, just not sure which would be best.


The MarkL mod is to the headphones, not the card. Sorry for not being clear









http://www.head-fi.org/t/321183/a-comprehensive-review-denon-d5000-vs-markl-modded-denon-d5000


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tUDJ*
> 
> The MarkL mod is to the headphones, not the card. Sorry for not being clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/321183/a-comprehensive-review-denon-d5000-vs-markl-modded-denon-d5000


That's ok, this may be a little out of my ability and above my risk level (I'm rather cautious unless I'm confident in my abilities







)

Oh MarkL does the mod? May look into this more; probably should have read the review a little before I made assumptions.... assumptions are the devil.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> That's ok, this may be a little out of my ability and above my risk level (I'm rather cautious unless I'm confident in my abilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Oh MarkL does the mod? May look into this more; probably should have read the review a little before I made assumptions.... assumptions are the devil.


I think there are a few people who would do it for you, I'm not sure if MarkL still does it.


----------



## Crazy9000

If I remember the Markl mod correctly, you could probably just buy a new pair of earcups that are stuffed, then put the backing stuff inside the cups yourself. I took apart my Denon D2000 's and it was fairly simple to do.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> I would like to join, if I could. I have a Beyerdynamic DT 990 pro 250ohm.
> 
> I have all of them in my sig. except the Shure 840(gave it to my brother).


you got an amp for those DT990s?


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> you got an amp for those DT990s?


Em sadly not yet good sir. Currently using a Titanium HD and it's doing it's best but an amp would "open it up". I am planing to get one, just not anytime soon as I have other money related "problems" u could call it, that needs to be address first.









If not any burden to you, would you suggest me with an amp that will suffice? If price is generous I should be able to sneak it in, earlier than the planed date that I have set.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> There are only ever two on OCN we'd recommend:
> 
> Fiio E9 ($117)
> 
> Has an iPod dock as well, only recommended for headphones above 80 ohm. It is recommended that you do not use the 3.5mm input.
> 
> JDSLabs O2 (USA) / Epiphany EHP-O2 (UK) ($156 including US adapter, $144 without / 102 Quid including Paypal fee)
> 
> This amp, designed by professional electrical engineer, audio hobbyist and blogger 'NwAvGuy', has been designed to bring extremely good performance at a bargain price. This amp will suit any headphone or earphone, and directly compares and even beats scientifically to headphone amps 5 - 10 times it's price.


----------



## biatchi

I have the O2 (diy'ed) and it is great.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> There are only ever two on OCN we'd recommend:
> 
> Fiio E9 ($117)
> 
> Has an iPod dock as well, only recommended for headphones above 80 ohm. It is recommended that you do not use the 3.5mm input.
> 
> JDSLabs O2 (USA) / Epiphany EHP-O2 (UK) ($156 including US adapter, $144 without / 102 Quid including Paypal fee)
> 
> This amp, designed by professional electrical engineer, audio hobbyist and blogger 'NwAvGuy', has been designed to bring extremely good performance at a bargain price. This amp will suit any headphone or earphone, and directly compares and even beats scientifically to headphone amps 5 - 10 times it's price.


Are the JDSLabs O2 and Epiphany EHP-O2 the same then? Would this work in something like an iPhone where feedback is possible? I get feedback when using my Fiio E3 that I got a long time ago for my HD280 Pros.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> Are the JDSLabs O2 and Epiphany EHP-O2 the same then? Would this work in something like an iPhone where feedback is possible? I get feedback when using my Fiio E3 that I got a long time ago for my HD280 Pros.


They are base after the same design and materials and for all intents and purpose, the two should function the same. Are you getting feedback using the LOD or headphone jack?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Those M50 LEs look so nice. I'm tempted to actually get one...


Or invest your money into better headphones than the M50.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i have razer Orca, plantronics games-com 367, and Creative Fatal1ty gaming headset.....am i in?


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*


Thank you sir. I will definitely get one of these.

Quick question regarding these Amps., will these work with the soundcard that I have?

Thank you again. +imaginary rep.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> Thank you sir. I will definitely get one of these.
> Quick question regarding these Amps., will these work with the soundcard that I have?
> Thank you again. +imaginary rep.


Yes, via a 3.5mm to 2 RCA cable


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are base after the same design and materials and for all intents and purpose, the two should function the same. Are you getting feedback using the LOD or headphone jack?


I was using this amp to go between my iPhone 4S and these headphones. Feedback only occurs when using the Fiio. I was using the headphone jack, not an LOD. I assume the LOD prevents the feedback when using the iPhone?

As a seperate question, should I upgrade the amp I have for my portable setup? Had mine since '09 and not sure if it's enough for my cans.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crunkles*
> 
> I was using this amp to go between my iPhone 4S and these headphones. Feedback only occurs when using the Fiio. I was using the headphone jack, not an LOD. I assume the LOD prevents the feedback when using the iPhone?
> As a seperate question, should I upgrade the amp I have for my portable setup? Had mine since '09 and not sure if it's enough for my cans.


LOD stands for line out dock. When you output from the headset jack of the iPhone (or anything portable device's headphone jack really) it goes through the internal amp of. A LOD cable isolates the audio line instead from the dock connector and feeds a untouched audio feed to the amp instead. By doing so, it can help with interferences (faulty internal amp, insufficiently driven cans, ect) and provide in theory, a better listening experience. Listening is for the most part subjective however, so your improvement mileage may vary.

Just noticed the other part of your post about whether or not you should upgrade. So a few things here. What you have there is a entry level portable headphone amp and really designed to handle mainly low impedance and resistance heaphones and IEM's. As far as whether or not you should ditch this for an O2 amp, if you have the money, I would say yes. While me and chinesekiwi have different perceptions amps, I wholeheartedly agree that the O2 will drive your D5K far more properly than the E5. That is not to say however, that your E5 won't drive those cans at all, as any amp is better than no amp for those cans.


----------



## legends0

I use the Sennheiser HD555 audiophile headphones. Planning to get a sound card rather than the onboard sound, to put the the HD555 to full use.


----------



## blackhand

i got my first entry into real audio with grado sr80i


----------



## blackhand

Anyone know how to make the grados more comfortable? My ears are killing me after usage I might just try to find someone to trade for m50 or just return em and buy the m50. Pretty disappointed theyre great headphones and sound amazing bit my ears hurt 30 mins after they've been taken off


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> Anyone know how to make the grados more comfortable? My ears are killing me after usage I might just try to find someone to trade for m50 or just return em and buy the m50. Pretty disappointed theyre great headphones and sound amazing bit my ears hurt 30 mins after they've been taken off


Yes I know they look silly, but the 414 pads will probably be the best comfort upgrade you can make. They're a lot more cushioned than the stock grado pads. You can also order an HD600 headband directly from sennheiser if you feel too much pressure on the top of your head

Link to cushions



Good luck


----------



## blackhand

I actually like the headband I'm the grados mainly because its so thin it doesnt push my hair down but do you think I should just return them wr my local store Id be recieving 105 back but id feel a bit foolish because I went I. There once already to return the 125s I bought because I don't have a 1/4 port. I see you have owned the m50s personal thoughts? I can pick them up for 115 new.


----------



## born2bwild

I'd like to join the club;

Sennheiser HD650 + Nuforce HDP Amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> Anyone know how to make the grados more comfortable? My ears are killing me after usage I might just try to find someone to trade for m50 or just return em and buy the m50. Pretty disappointed theyre great headphones and sound amazing bit my ears hurt 30 mins after they've been taken off


Grados require a lot of fitting effort to get them comfortable. Usually if your ears are hurting its one of two reasons:

- Headband needs to be adjusted to allow for a looser fit. Grados are notorious for needing a lot of after market adjustment to fit to each person's head.
- Ear cushions are either too new and needs to be broken in or too old and need to be replaced.

Is the pain you are feeling caused by pressure of the clamping or discomfort from the cushions?


----------



## bjgrenke

My DT990s were uncomfortable at first, but now I find myself knocking things off my desk by standing up and forgetting they're on


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Grados require a lot of fitting effort to get them comfortable. Usually if your ears are hurting its one of two reasons:
> - Headband needs to be adjusted to allow for a looser fit. Grados are notorious for needing a lot of after market adjustment to fit to each person's head.
> - Ear cushions are either too new and needs to be broken in or too old and need to be replaced.
> Is the pain you are feeling caused by pressure of the clamping or discomfort from the cushions?


Well its kind of like they push on my ears a little as they get a little red and more inward of my ear hurts.they are brand new got them from a local shop yesterday so it might just take breaking them in as I did realise it started to indent alittle and I also had them a little tight just because I like to know that its nice and sturdy on my head. I'll have to try to loosen them up. Also would getting rid of that white fabric over the ears allow some more sound to come out? I didn't want to attempt the quarter trick as I think it looks really ugly so would it make a difference if I ktept the pads the same but took out the white fabric


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> Well its kind of like they push on my ears a little as they get a little red and more inward of my ear hurts.they are brand new got them from a local shop yesterday so it might just take breaking them in as I did realise it started to indent alittle and I also had them a little tight just because I like to know that its nice and sturdy on my head. I'll have to try to loosen them up. Also would getting rid of that white fabric over the ears allow some more sound to come out? I didn't want to attempt the quarter trick as I think it looks really ugly so would it make a difference if I ktept the pads the same but took out the white fabric


That sounds like it could be a combination between the pressure being put on and discomfort to the cushions. I had to bend the headband in a few places before they got more comfortable. That being said, you eventually just get use to them.


----------



## blackhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That sounds like it could be a combination between the pressure being put on and discomfort to the cushions. I had to bend the headband in a few places before they got more comfortable. That being said, you eventually just get use to them.


yeah i decided to give them another try today and loosed up the headband a little and it feels a lot better actually. and i left them to burn in last night and have been listening to them whole day (taking breaks of course) and ive actually gotten comfortable with them and they sound better and im starting to love them


----------



## alls

I have 2 headphones,
Technics RP-DH1200
Monster Beats By Dre Pro White

OCN-ers


----------



## Wishmaker

Hey,

Dont think I forgot about this thread. I have been very busy with my PhD, expect a major update in the following days


----------



## .Sup

HE-500


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Hey,
> Dont think I forgot about this thread. I have been very busy with my PhD, expect a major update in the following days


Who gives a damn about your PhD? Update the thread! lol.

Good luck, dude.


----------



## Wishmaker

Its lucky Friday







. The mailman brought me some cookies, FiiO cookies













One word : Sublime


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhand*
> 
> yeah i decided to give them another try today and loosed up the headband a little and it feels a lot better actually. and i left them to burn in last night and have been listening to them whole day (taking breaks of course) and ive actually gotten comfortable with them and they sound better and im starting to love them


How's this working out for you? If the pads aren't breaking in fast enough for you, you can always hand-wash them with a little Palmolive - it helps A LOT.

EDIT: @ Wishmaker - I hope you have great success with you scholastic endeavor.


----------



## ihatelolcats

where is that list of headphones by price range?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ihatelolcats*
> 
> where is that list of headphones by price range?


This?


----------



## ihatelolcats

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> This?


thanks but not it. maybe it was on another forum...

this is it
http://www.head-fi.org/a/buying-guide-headphones-by-price-range


----------



## pangolinman

Should any HD600/HD650 be interested in trying a new cable, My Blue Dragon v3 is up for sale.


----------



## TinDaDragon

JVC HARX 700 for me


----------



## gsv883

Why am I still not on the list? aw man!


----------



## Adrenalined

I couldn't help myself. Here is my new purchase, ATH-M50WH. I know people don't recommend them for gaming, I'll still have to see what I think later. For now, the music is just.....amazing. I'm so happy about my purchase.


----------



## gsv883

^ Damn! I'm liking those better than my m50s/LE's!!!


----------



## Adrenalined

Thanks a lot man. I'm liking them so far. Can't wait to get home and use them on some good audio, work computer sound card just isn't cutting it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsv883*
> 
> ^ Damn! I'm liking those better than my m50s/LE's!!!


i don't understand how people use straight cables.

More than likely it's just preference but i prefer having a coiled cable to stretch to the lengths i need when i need it knowing there won't be a mass of random cable hanging below me.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> i don't understand how people use straight cables.
> More than likely it's just preference but i prefer having a coiled cable to stretch to the lengths i need when i need it knowing there won't be a mass of random cable hanging below me.
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


Coils seem to become twisted and tangled a lot easier as they expand and contract and get caught on stuff. Also, coils potentially allow for cables to get damaged easier as well since it is typically bunched up.


----------



## Petrol

Also, straight cable doesn't WHIP $500 headphones off your head at high velocities if you try and test its reach


----------



## EpicPie

I agree with the getting snagged on stuff part but for the most part when im mixing at home or live I find a coiled cable most convenient.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## RallyMaster

Coiled cables weigh my head down to the side of the coil. Do not want.


----------



## Spykerv

Aww, they aren't that bad. The coiled cables on my DT990 are very manageable, and give me the false sense of security that they are more rigid and sturdy than straight cables.


----------



## Lt.JD

My first entry


----------



## coldroll

I would like to be added to this list, I just bought the Sennhesier hd 201, I originally only bought them for use with my psp. I'm actually pleasantly surprised at how good they sound compared to my old Logitech x-540 speakers.


----------



## EpicPie

Just won a pair of Street by 50 over-ear headphones from a Headphones.com giveaway.

Has anyone used these before? If so, what's the SQ like?

Regardless, I think i'll be selling them BNIB because I don't want to look like a ****er. xD

Edit: OP has not updated the list in a while. :|


----------



## coldroll

Oh I didn't realize that.


----------



## bjgrenke

Just ordered an E17 from Headphone Bar. Pretty pumped


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adrenalined*
> 
> I couldn't help myself. Here is my new purchase, ATH-M50WH. I know people don't recommend them for gaming, I'll still have to see what I think later. For now, the music is just.....amazing. I'm so happy about my purchase.


anyone else see a Combine mask in this?

Half-Life reference.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> anyone else see a Combine mask in this?
> 
> Half-Life reference.


I don't see it.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## elzhi

i've not used my LCD-2's for a week now, and as much as i hate to do it i'll probably end up selling them









i've bought speakers last week and i'm enjoying listening to music more than ever


----------



## coldroll

What kind of speakers are they? I hope they aren't Logitech they sound terrible, I just bought these $30.00 headphones and they sound better than my old Logitech x-540 5.1 speaker setup. Also do you guy's think I'd need a sound card for my PC or should I just keep using my onboard sound because it sounds pretty good.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> What kind of speakers are they? I hope they aren't Logitech they sound terrible, I just bought these $30.00 headphones and they sound better than my old Logitech x-540 5.1 speaker setup. Also do you guy's think I'd need a sound card for my PC or should I just keep using my onboard sound because it sounds pretty good.


Ahaha, I doubt he would downgrade from $1000 LCD-2s to Logitechs.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> i've not used my LCD-2's for a week now, and as much as i hate to do it i'll probably end up selling them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've bought speakers last week and i'm enjoying listening to music more than ever


Have you tried Isone Pro for your LCD2 yet? Mine sounds much better after when I bought it and tried with it.


----------



## coldroll

$1000 holy cow what kind of sound setup does he use a receiver?


----------



## godofdeath

what headphones to use in an office environment, that is open and also cheap, and uses the motherboard output on board audio?

audio technica ad700?


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> What kind of speakers are they? I hope they aren't Logitech they sound terrible, I just bought these $30.00 headphones and they sound better than my old Logitech x-540 5.1 speaker setup. Also do you guy's think I'd need a sound card for my PC or should I just keep using my onboard sound because it sounds pretty good.


hey

i've bought Genelec 8030A's

@ connectwise, i've not tried it yet, but will check it out, thanks for suggestion.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> anyone else see a Combine mask in this?
> Half-Life reference.


Yes, and now I can't un-see it!


----------



## coldroll

Sounds like a high quality brand to me, also would a sound card be a waste of money for me because I have an old recevier in my basement, it's a Pioneer VSX-D48 receiver.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> what headphones to use in an office environment, that is open and also cheap, and uses the motherboard output on board audio?
> 
> audio technica ad700?


Hell no on AD700 for an office environment lols.

Fill this out:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> what headphones to use in an office environment, that is open and also cheap, and uses the motherboard output on board audio?
> 
> audio technica ad700?


By using open headphones in an office you're going to be annoying everyone around you as they'll be able to hear whatever you're listening to.


----------



## Kokin

You can play it silent enough to not have the sound leak through, though that defeats the purpose.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Yes, and now I can't un-see it!


Ditto. I did't see it first time I saw the photo but now it's been pointed out ...


----------



## godofdeath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Hell no on AD700 for an office environment lols.
> Fill this out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products


we all blast our music on speakers and what not in the office


----------



## Degree

I have an BXR Blue Astro A40 + Wired Mixamp last year, wish I would've joined this club earlier, just found out about it








I'm not using the mixamp atm because I don't have a soundcard (Using Asus G60vx laptop)


----------



## TinDaDragon

I bought a pair of Sennheiser 201 last week


----------



## coldroll

I bought mine two weeks ago and I'm fairly satisfied with them so far.


----------



## TUDJ

I hereby propose a new mascot for the Headphones Club


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I picked up a pair of AKG 518 for my sister and got such a great deal on them that I got myself a pair.

Electronics Expo has them on sale for ~$33 each.

Here


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> I picked up a pair of AKG 518 for my sister and got such a great deal on them that I got myself a pair.
> Electronics Expo has them on sale for ~$33 each.
> Here


Those were my second headphones after I got my HD201's a long while back.

For added comfort, I would suggest getting Sennheiser HD25 replacement velour pads.








http://www.juno.co.uk/products/sennheiser-hd25-replacement-velour-earpads-black/188331-01/?currency=USD&utm_source=google_us&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Google%2BShopping


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Those were my second headphones after I got my HD201's a long while back.
> For added comfort, I would suggest getting Sennheiser HD25 replacement velour pads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.juno.co.uk/products/sennheiser-hd25-replacement-velour-earpads-black/188331-01/?currency=USD&utm_source=google_us&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=Google%2BShopping


This is becoming a bit of an obsession, lol. There are so many headphones that I want...must control... Seriously though, these are fun headphones - from what I heard so far, I'll have mine on Wednesday.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> This is becoming a bit of an obsession, lol. There are so many headphones that I want...must control... Seriously though, these are fun headphones - from what I heard so far, I'll have mine on Wednesday.


Whatever you do, don't fall for my mistake and stick around headfi forums for too long, otherwise you'll spend $600+ on just headphones








You must control yourself and think of "It's JUST a headphone, I can get one for $60" constantly or you'll be breaking bank


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Whatever you do, don't fall for my mistake and stick around headfi forums for too long, otherwise you'll spend $600+ on just headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must control yourself and think of "It's JUST a headphone, I can get one for $60" constantly or you'll be breaking bank


Lol, I'm more than familiar with HF (although I don't buy into a lot of the audiofool stuff that's preached over there). I suppose you didn't notice the collection of phones under my sig rig (I've gone way passed the $600+ mark), those aren't including sets I no longer have, iem's or my wife's headphones (which happen to find themselves on my desk all the time).


----------



## clark_b

I guess I'm in with my AKG K 702 and Q 460

Good Read


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Lol, I'm more than familiar with HF (although I don't buy into a lot of the audiofool stuff that's preached over there). I suppose you didn't notice the collection of phones under my sig rig (I've gone way passed the $600+ mark), those aren't including sets I no longer have, iem's or my wife's headphones (which happen to find themselves on my desk all the time).


Yea I managed to stopped myself after getting an ATH-M50 (My first true can) along with a FiiO e7, followed by a Monster Turbine (Member was selling it on the cheap over at Headfi, needed a portable one anyways), then came long the AKG 701 and then a beyer DT880.

Sold the ATH-M50 at headfi for $80 after buying the turbines, missed having a can so I bought the AKG 701, didn't really like it so I gave it to my brother and bought the DT880, the DT880 will be my favorite alltime headphone for a long while.

After coming to realize that I've spent more money on cans rather than parts on my rig, I just stopped.
(Didn't really help that I bought Astro A40s for the hell of it







)


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> This is becoming a bit of an obsession, lol. There are so many headphones that I want...must control... Seriously though, these are fun headphones - from what I heard so far, I'll have mine on Wednesday.


They're great if you're a bass head.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> They're great if you're a bass head.


Exactly the reason I got them. I'm not always into the bottom end boom 100% of the time but when the mood strikes...

@Degree: I've been eyeballing the dt880 for a while now.


----------



## Dirtyworks

Left to Right: HD650, Modded HD428, HD25 Originals, Klipsch S4, K142 HD

-The 428's are the most fun to listen with - I've ported and re-cabled them. The bass on them is nuts, but very much under control.
-I like the AKG's for games, because the lack of bass makes positioning very easy and are pretty sensitive.
-The HD25's and 650's are new, so I've yet to form a real opinion on them.


----------



## EpicPie

Ive really been wanting the Adidas HD25's but I don't think HD 25's justify a $250~ price point.


----------



## Dirtyworks

THey make you run faster! I've benched it!


----------



## EpicPie

Using my DT 990's on the bus for the first time. The open backed design leaves me with no sound isolation. I hear everthing around me. q.q

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Using my DT 990's on the bus for the first time. The open.backed design leaves me with no aound isolation. I hear everthing around me. q.q
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


That's what open backed are used for







Let sound in and out


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Using my DT 990's on the bus for the first time. The open.backed design leaves me with no aound isolation. I hear everthing around me. q.q
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


shoulda gone with the dt770's


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> shoulda gone with the dt770's


Why would I want a lower end model when the DT990 is much superior to the 770? haha


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Why would I want a lower end model when the DT990 is much superior to the 770? haha


i don't think they are "lower end", they are just the closed version compared to the open backed of the dt990


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Why would I want a lower end model when the DT990 is much superior to the 770? haha


You completely missed the point. He is suggesting the DT770 because they are CLOSED and do not leak sound, as opposed to your DT990 which are OPEN and will leak sound.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You completely missed the point. He is suggesting the DT770 because they are CLOSED and do not leak sound, as opposed to your DT990 which are OPEN and will leak sound.


I want all the sound to leak.

Regardless, I think i'll just stick with my Ultrasone's or IEM's I have for on the go use. My DT990's will be my at home headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> i don't think they are "lower end", they are just the closed version compared to the open backed of the dt990


Wong. Both are completely different.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Wong. Both are completely different.


im sorry, i didn't mean to imply that they are the same drivers and sound signature. more along the line of quality level between the two are similar.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> im sorry, i didn't mean to imply that they are the same drivers and sound signature. more along the line of quality level between the two are similar.


----------



## Jpope

Just got some Grado SR80i's and a Fiio e6, They sound good but I was expecting more. I have a older Soundblaster USB DAC and was using some Gamecon's before. I can tell there is a quality increase but I was expecting to be amazed. Was I expecting too much?


----------



## bjgrenke

Look what came in today









bad pic is bad.

Anyways, quick rundown.

*FIRST IMPRESSION*

Man, this thing is small! It's a bit thicker than most things like smartphones, but height and width wise it's pretty tiny. It's much lighter than I anticipated it to be. The finish on it is fantastic. Super nice and not a fingerprint magnet. The buttons on it are a bit hard to press, it's almost like you have to push it down a bit before the click actually registers. The display on the E17 is super nice. Very bright and nice colours.

*SQ*

I've been using the E17 with my DT990 Pros, and umm, yikes. Now I don't know if it's my expectations being too high, but man. This definitely doesn't sound like a $150 upgrade to me. While using on my computer, I could barely notice a difference between using the E17 and the headphone jack on my speakers. Beginning to question that something's wrong with the E17... For phone use with my Atrix, even worse. I still face major distortion at high volumes and no improvement whatsoever.

*BOTTOM LINE*

Cool looking device, doesn't do much.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpope*
> 
> Just got some Grado SR80i's and a Fiio e6, They sound good but I was expecting more. I have a older Soundblaster USB DAC and was using some Gamecon's before. I can tell there is a quality increase but I was expecting to be amazed. Was I expecting too much?


Do you feel like anything in particular is lacking? Maybe you just don't like the sound signature of the SR80i (of most Grado models). As with a lot of models, a lot of people like Grados; a lot don't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Look what came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the E17 with my DT990 Pros, and umm, yikes. Now I don't know if it's my expectations being too high, but man. This definitely doesn't sound like a $150 upgrade to me. While using on my computer, I could barely notice a difference between using the E17 and the headphone jack on my speakers. Beginning to question that something's wrong with the E17... For phone use with my Atrix, even worse. I still face major distortion at high volumes and no improvement whatsoever.


With high-impedance headphones, more sources will sound more similar. The effects of impedance interactions due to higher source output impedance are smaller, and a high impedance load is easier for any amp to drive accurately. This mostly just confirms that whatever is behind the headphone jack on the speakers (and phone), doesn't suck badly.

btw I have an Atrix, and I think there's just always high distortion if you set volume above 13/15 (or was it 12/15?). I confirmed it with RMAA. As for why they designed it that way, who knows. Anyway, do you mean high volume set on the E17 or high volume on the phone?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> *SQ*
> I've been using the E17 with my DT990 Pros, and umm, yikes. Now I don't know if it's my expectations being too high, but man. This definitely doesn't sound like a $150 upgrade to me. While using on my computer, I could barely notice a difference between using the E17 and the headphone jack on my speakers. Beginning to question that something's wrong with the E17... For phone use with my Atrix, even worse. I still face major distortion at high volumes and no improvement whatsoever.
> *BOTTOM LINE*
> Cool looking device, doesn't do much.


You realize you're using 250Ω phones with an amp that has less output than the E7.
Also, what input are you using and what's your audio source?

As for using it with your phone, well, that's typical especially with Motorola phones (it does it to me with my Droid 3)


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> With high-impedance headphones, more sources will sound more similar. The effects of impedance interactions due to higher source output impedance are smaller, and a high impedance load is easier for any amp to drive accurately. This mostly just confirms that whatever is behind the headphone jack on the speakers (and phone), doesn't suck badly.
> btw I have an Atrix, and I think there's just always high distortion if you set volume above 13/15 (or was it 12/15?). I confirmed it with RMAA. As for why they designed it that way, who knows. Anyway, do you mean high volume set on the E17 or high volume on the phone?


Ah, I see. For my phone I had the volume on half and the E17 on 60 to get decent volume. As soon as the phone gets to like 13 or 14/15 it's mass distortion. Only thing that doesn't make sense is I can use my Bose IE earphones on my phone with no amp and get to 14/15 with no distortion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> You realize you're using 250Ω phones with an amp that has less output than the E7.
> Also, what input are you using and what's your audio source?
> As for using it with your phone, well, that's typical especially with Motorola phones (it does it to me with my Droid 3)


Yes, and from much research and recommendations the E17 would be good for me. I'm using the USB input from my computer. Not too worried about the phone since I'm mostly using my earbuds with my phone.


----------



## clark_b

I ended up doing that with my phone as well. Make sure you click on the "speaker" at the top of the volume slider and set the bit-rate to at least 16 / 48000 and use the WASAPI output in foobar2000

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superericla

I have a pair of Grado SR225i headphones and some Klipsch Custom 3 earphones. Too bad I have to sell them.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Can my spot on the spreadsheet be updated to have a Sennheiser PC350?

Thanks


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Look what came in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad pic is bad.
> Anyways, quick rundown.
> *FIRST IMPRESSION*
> Man, this thing is small! It's a bit thicker than most things like smartphones, but height and width wise it's pretty tiny. It's much lighter than I anticipated it to be. The finish on it is fantastic. Super nice and not a fingerprint magnet. The buttons on it are a bit hard to press, it's almost like you have to push it down a bit before the click actually registers. The display on the E17 is super nice. Very bright and nice colours.
> *SQ*
> I've been using the E17 with my DT990 Pros, and umm, yikes. Now I don't know if it's my expectations being too high, but man. This definitely doesn't sound like a $150 upgrade to me. While using on my computer, I could barely notice a difference between using the E17 and the headphone jack on my speakers. Beginning to question that something's wrong with the E17... For phone use with my Atrix, even worse. I still face major distortion at high volumes and no improvement whatsoever.
> *BOTTOM LINE*
> Cool looking device, doesn't do much.


Would I benefit from getting an E9 to dock the E17?


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

I guess I'll be in. I've got my Sony MDR-XB500s for music and Turtle Beach PX-5s for gaming.


----------



## Katcilla

Am I the only one with Corsair headphonesA Corsair Headset? Corsair Vengeance 1300s.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Am I the only one with Corsair headphones? Corsair Vengeance 1300s.


headset*


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> headset*


Fixed... heh


----------



## Wishmaker

*updating*

GMAIL gave me some errors and had no access to it, lol!


----------



## Swift Castiel

Thought I joined this earlier.

Audio Technica M50's Anniversary Edition, Razer Orcas (Ret.)


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> *updating*
> GMAIL gave me some errors and had no access to it, lol!


Still having access issues? I'll take a look


----------



## Wishmaker

Dear All,

My apologies for not being part of this thread but as I said, my time is taken with work. If you notice, I barely post on OCN in general. In any case, I made the necessary updates to the list and I would like to thank all of you who posted clearly their gear. If by any chance you don't find yourselves on the list it may be due to :

1. I may have missed your post through the 20 million gagillion ones
2. You made it difficult for me to recognise what is what. An example comes to mind donrapello who gave me a pic and made me guess: are those original senns or modified ones?

PS: tudj, put the new mascot in the OP!


----------



## llama16

While you're here, I've got some Grados SR80i's about 2 years ago


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Guys, I have a Sennheiser PC350 and an HT|Omega Claro Plus+. I can't hear anything on YouTube unless someone sends me a link. Why is this?


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> Am I the only one with Corsair headphonesA Corsair Headset? Corsair Vengeance 1300s.


I hear mixed things on these, they any good for a headset?


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> I hear mixed things on these, they any good for a headset?


They're pretty damn good for the price, I can tell you that. The mic works brilliantly and the sound quality is excellent for such a cheap headset, definitely these over a pair of sennheisers, for the price.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> I hear mixed things on these, they any good for a headset?


this HEADSET







si absolutely brilliant i had the pleasure of using them when i went to a friends house. well worth the money!


----------



## Jinholic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Katcilla*
> 
> They're pretty damn good for the price, I can tell you that. The mic works brilliantly and the sound quality is excellent for such a cheap headset, definitely these over a pair of sennheisers, for the price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> this HEADSET
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> si absolutely brilliant i had the pleasure of using them when i went to a friends house. well worth the money!


Really, then what would you guys say is better out of these two I've been looking at the 1300/1500 by Corsair or the Steelseries 7h with 3.5mm?


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Really, then what would you guys say is better out of these two I've been looking at the 1300/1500 by Corsair or the Steelseries 7h with 3.5mm?


Well I don't have anything to say about the 7h, but out of the 1300 and the 1500 I went with the 1300 because I've always thought that 7.1 surround headphones were pointless and that fact alone did not justify the extra $30AUS it would cost to buy them.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jinholic*
> 
> Really, then what would you guys say is better out of these two I've been looking at the 1300/1500 by Corsair or the Steelseries 7h with 3.5mm?


out of the corsair and steelseries i say go for the steelseries


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Guys, I have a Sennheiser PC350 and an HT|Omega Claro Plus+. I can't hear anything on YouTube unless someone sends me a link. Why is this?


Are you using Foobar in the background? This will cause the problem sometimes. Are there any codec packs installed in your os?


----------



## matada

Creative World of Warcraft Headset (not the wireless one)

Why: It's the closest thing I can find to my absolute favorite ever (the Creative Soundblaster Arena).


----------



## dkotek




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

i agree with dkotek .....


----------



## dkotek

What do you guys think of the a900x's as an upgrade from ad700s. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*
> 
> Guys, I have a Sennheiser PC350 and an HT|Omega Claro Plus+. I can't hear anything on YouTube unless someone sends me a link. Why is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Foobar in the background? This will cause the problem sometimes. Are there any codec packs installed in your os?
Click to expand...

I don't believe I am using foobar or any codec packs. 
I'm kind of thinking right now it might just be Waterfox went nuts when it saw the new headset. YouTube and other video/audio sites are working in IE.


----------



## .Sup

Wishmaker you posted my name twice


----------



## Fortunex

Was able to tell the difference between .flac and high bitrate MP3 today for the first time.

On one hand, that's exciting.
On the other, now I have to redownload all of my music in .flac


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Was able to tell the difference between .flac and high bitrate MP3 today for the first time.
> 
> On one hand, that's exciting.
> On the other, now I have to redownload all of my music in .flac


Why didn't you have it all in FLAC in the first place? Shame on you. SHAAAME!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why didn't you have it all in FLAC in the first place? Shame on you. SHAAAME!


I couldn't tell the difference before!! :C


----------



## csm725

Cough placebo cough.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Cough placebo cough.


This.


----------



## Fortunex

Nope, definitely not a placebo.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Cough placebo cough.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Buy better ears you n00b!

Like this. Goes well with Grado RS-2s.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy better ears you n00b!
> Like this. Goes well with Grado RS-2s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> Have I ever mentioned how much I hate Grados?


----------



## csm725

I would love to get a headphones upgrade, I am not sure though if plugging headphones into the front panel ruins sound quality (Xonar DG, Fractal R3).
Any thoughts?
Also, on both my AV40 speakers' headphones port and my R3's front panel headphones port I really have to fiddle with my 558s to have the sound go all the way to them. Otherwise I hear just the background music and not the talking. Weird issue - ideas?


----------



## RallyMaster

Plugging headphones into the front panel of my case, which is hooked up to the Essence STX gets a ton of audible electrical noise. Absolutely failtastic.


----------



## Sonikku13

Bought ATH-AD700s about three weeks ago.

Don't notice much difference from a four inch by four inch mono speaker other than a few extra details. This is probably due to me having the sound too low volume, but that low volume is comfortable for me, and no one can hear anything. Maybe I need to break in my ears to really loud noise to notice bigger differences in sound quality...


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Plugging headphones into the front panel of my case, which is hooked up to the Essence STX gets a ton of audible electrical noise. Absolutely failtastic.


I don't notice any electrical noise at 100% volume on my Sennheisers... hmm.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> I don't notice any electrical noise at 100% volume on my Sennheisers... hmm.


This is probably because the FP connectors of your R3 are of higher quality than Rally-Master's Lian-Li.
You will still have the processing done in the sound card, but a case's 3.5mm audio ins and outs are often of terrible quality, so despite using an STX, he is hindered by the case itself. General rule of thumb, for sound cards, the best quality is going to come from plugging directly in (unless you use an external amp).


----------



## phillyd

I do not know the exact list of what I should post, but this should do.
Soundcard: Asus Xonar DG
Headphones: Klipsch Image One (I use a seperate mic)
Earbuds: Klipsch Promedia IEM
I use Breakaway Live as my filter (I know a guy in the radio) business


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> This is probably because the FP connectors of your R3 are of higher quality than Rally-Master's Lian-Li.
> You will still have the processing done in the sound card, but a case's 3.5mm audio ins and outs are often of terrible quality, so despite using an STX, he is hindered by the case itself. General rule of thumb, for sound cards, the best quality is going to come from plugging directly in (unless you use an external amp).


Yep and that is exactly why I don't use the front panel on this case. My old Lancool (steel LL) was a lot better and actually had a silent noise floor.


----------



## aappss01

Thinking about upgrading from loss pro dj100's to ath ad700's. I have a fiio e11 plus an ipod classic and my computer. I found the ad700's for 75$ on eBay and thought that was a pretty good deal. What do you guys think? I don't listen to very bass heavy music which I know the ad700 is lacking in.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Cough placebo cough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> This.


Lol, stop it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Klipsch Image One


I was just listening to that one and really like it for what it was. Midrange is outstanding and it doesn't sacrifice mush of the top or bottom for it. Too bad the soundstage is a bit limited but again, I really like these.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy better ears you n00b!
> Like this. Goes well with Grado RS-2s.


mmm the tree ftw

I use a balanced phoenix for my grados.


----------



## Droidisthebest

'ATH-M50's here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Klipsch Image One
> 
> 
> 
> I was just listening to that one and really like it for what it was. Midrange is outstanding and it doesn't sacrifice mush of the top or bottom for it. Too bad the soundstage is a bit limited but again, I really like these.
Click to expand...

yeah theyre readily available in near perfect condition for $60 too. beats the heck out of the beats


----------



## greg1184

Platronics Gamecom 780


----------



## SinX7

What headphones do you guys recommend for gaming, music and movies? (50% Gaming, 40% Music, 10% Movies. I listen to Hip-Hop, Rap, RnB, EDM, Dubstep, a bit of rock, jazz, classical.)

Let's be reasonable around $300 (With sound card) $150ish (without sound card).

I have a Zalman clip-on mic stored away. so I don't mind if the headphones don't have a mic.


----------



## Fortunex

DT770 Pros, 80ohm, with a Fiio E7


----------



## bobfig

^^ i agree but i don't know if you need a E7 with them. i can drive mine just fine with my card but it's suppose to handle up to 330 ohm headphones if i remember right. also if i want to use them on my phone i have to turn it up all the way to get loud. if your at home a nice sound card will do.


----------



## SinX7

Just gonna be for my sig rig. As of right now, I don't have a sound card.


----------



## bobfig

well you could get the "Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Pro" and be set. or if you want get a external DAC.

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Recon3D-Fatal1ty-SB1356/dp/B00654PTT2/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1338314562&sr=8-15


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> well you could get the "Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D Fatal1ty Pro" and be set. or if you want get a external DAC.
> http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Recon3D-Fatal1ty-SB1356/dp/B00654PTT2/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1338314562&sr=8-15


Is that the best of the best?









Also does it work well with Speakers?


----------



## Azefore

Senn HD555 w/o foam, Asus Xonar STX, Alesis M1 520s, a sub for fun, and a pair of HD700s coming in within the month for me


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Is that the best of the best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also does it work well with Speakers?


well its one of the top for creative on the new line. i have the titanium HD and love it. but i got that for $50 at bestbuy when they had that pricing mistake and its only 2.1. if your looking for more a gaming setup creative is the way to go, but if its more movie/music usually asus is the way. i always use creative and never had a problem so i have no first hand experience with asus.

working with speakers, yes it should be awesome.


----------



## head-fi-nut

in
I have to sets
AKG K 701 and Stanton Dynaphase Sixty's

AKG K701


Stanton Dynaphase Sixty's from 1971

look at the drivers lol


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head-fi-nut*
> 
> look at the drivers lol


Holy Moly! What's the sound signature like on those?


----------



## head-fi-nut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Holy Moly! What's the sound signature like on those?


nice
a tad muddy, but it can be easily fixed with abit of equalizing
they're louder then stadium speakers with duel drivers
there is a woofer and tweeter in each can, so that= loads of bass and tremble
it has good sound stage too

the only problem is, my jvc amp does not like them. it shuts off with an headphone overload warning long before they're going to blow
so I have to use my fiio E6 till I find out how to disable it


----------



## General Crumples

I have some Superlux HD681's


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head-fi-nut*
> 
> in
> Stanton Dynaphase Sixty's from 1971
> 
> look at the drivers lol


----------



## head-fi-nut

they cost 300$ back in 1971
or so I'm told


----------



## EpicPie

Those Stantons are gnarly.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## head-fi-nut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Those Stantons are gnarly.


tanks
they're nice too, thinking of selling my akg's and just using these
I need to get the pads reupholstered tho, they make my skin brake out


----------



## EpicPie

My review on DUNU DN-18's. Check it out guise.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/612706/review-dunu-hawkeye-dn-18


----------



## hartofwave

put me in for some HD 518s


----------



## Azefore

Just bought a pair of ATH-M50-S-LE yesterday, they'll be 'hear' Tuesday. Got the Modded HD555s for movies and tv and the M50s for my senseless taste in punchy bass techno and for just private listening at night when the monitors aren't needed


----------



## musicPC

Im getting a pair of HE-4's soon, some friends use it for gaming and its comfy as h3ll! im excited


----------



## iamallama

*I would like to join.*

I have a set Byerdynamic DT 770 80 Ohm's, and a FiiO E11.


----------



## EpicPie

Been listening to my Corsair Vengeance 2000 headset review sample for 2 days now. They really don't sound bad at all. Sounds much better than the rest of their headset line up.

Review to be posted in a day or so.


----------



## vittau

*Desktop*
Source: Behringer UCA202 (DAC/Amp)
Headphones: Sennheiser HD555
_Speakers: Edifier R1600T Plus_

*Portable*
Source: Sandisk sansa Clip+ (Rockboxed)
Headphones: Philips SHS8000

Pretty humble setup, is that enough to join?


----------



## bjgrenke

Man, I read a post a couple weeks ago here about FLAC format songs. Thought I may as well redownload some stuff in FLAC format even though I can't hear a difference, but after a couple weeks of listening, my old 320kbps MP3s sound like crap


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Man, I read a post a couple weeks ago here about FLAC format songs. Thought I may as well redownload some stuff in FLAC format even though I can't hear a difference, but after a couple weeks of listening, my old 320kbps MP3s sound like crap


Placebo, all things cet. par.

Lossless is mainly for file integrity reasons (important for things such as file transcoding) + FLAC for it's tagging capabilities, greater compression (say over the likes of WAV) and royalty free use and with the cheapness of fast broadband internet connections and digital data storage, it isn't an issue like it was in the past.


----------



## vittau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Man, I read a post a couple weeks ago here about FLAC format songs. Thought I may as well redownload some stuff in FLAC format even though I can't hear a difference, but after a couple weeks of listening, my old 320kbps MP3s sound like crap


Try an ABX test (foobar2000 has a plugin) and see if you can still notice the difference.


----------



## Chodi

I have a pair of Sony MDR F1 headphones that are very rare these days. I Bought it several years ago and have used them ever since for movies and gaming. I have tried other "high end" headphones and always come back to the comfort and sound of the MDR F1. Yesterday I decided to dust off an AKG Hero 999II that I had been given as a gift some years ago and never used (the wireless feature was just not needed). Since it is a preamp/dac with built in headphone amp I thought I would connect it via my digital out and see how it works with the Sony headphones. After a little fiddling with the settings I sat back to listen to a movie. Honestly I was not prepared for the amazing sound through the Hero. I know these Sony headphones well having used them for years, but they were reborn when played through the AKG preamp/dac. Yes it has a built in headphone amp and what a job it does! Vintage equipment I know, but what beautiful sound! Perhaps this might qualify me for this club?


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vittau*
> 
> Try an ABX test (foobar2000 has a plugin) and see if you can still notice the difference.


http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/03/the-sizzling-sound-of-music.html
Love how they point out environmental conditioning can really effect people's "tastes". An anecdotal example being how my parents who are from the earliest days of TV can't notice the difference between HD and SD as well as I can and people younger than me.

If you don't have the "right" equipment and exposure you'd probably never tell flat out. Hell, I still have trouble telling the difference between my AACs and MP3s at 320kbps against my ALACs on my ipod even after finally getting a "decent" headphone (Superlux HD668B). That said...I noticed I started to favor my ALACs more without thinking about it; meaning I'd skip/avoid songs that are MP3/AAC more than ALAC when not actively paying attention to my music (IE working on something with the music playing) and even if I was looking to just listen to music. I noticed this when I noticed some songs I didn't really like that much which were in ALAC suddenly had higher play counts than songs I had in MP3/AAC that I did like. So if you don't know what to "look" at for telling the difference, have the "right" setup to allow that difference to be made clear, and are actively seeking it out you'd probably never notice on the first shot.

And unlike the film/TV industry, the mainstream in audio is currently about maximizing convenience which means crappy headphones/earbuds(many people just use the Apple ones) and portable players with limited storage space. It's all about information and the consumer is often very apathetic about gaining any beyond the mass market adverts (hence why Skullcandy, Bose, Beats are commonly known while Audio Technica, Sennheiser, etc. aren't).

Anyway...do my Superlux HD668s allow me in the club?


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/03/the-sizzling-sound-of-music.html
> Love how they point out environmental conditioning can really effect people's "tastes". An anecdotal example being how my parents who are from the earliest days of TV can't notice the difference between HD and SD as well as I can and people younger than me.


they might just be loosing their eyesight...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/03/the-sizzling-sound-of-music.html
> Love how they point out environmental conditioning can really effect people's "tastes". An anecdotal example being how my parents who are from the earliest days of TV can't notice the difference between HD and SD as well as I can and people younger than me.


My grandmother walked in while we were watching "star trek" on bluray and immediately said "Wow I've never seen it look so nice". If someone can't tell the difference between SD and HD, then something is wrong with their eyes







.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My grandmother walked in while we were watching "star trek" on bluray and immediately said "Wow I've never seen it look so nice". If someone can't tell the difference between SD and HD, then something is wrong with their eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And I can tell the difference in the *quality* of HD. i.e. I can tell when the picture bandwidth's been compressed or that they are using a great or cheaper HD broadcast camera. Not all HD broadcasts are the same in quality!

But that's my conditioning experience with different codec algorithms using MadVR and display calibration lols.
Inception or later David Attenborough nature docos in HD goodness!


----------



## Pillz Here

Just picked up a pair of ATH-AD900's. Hope I'm not disappointed.


----------



## csm725

Ok so, I just bought a recabled Beyerdynamics DT 990 Premium 600 Ohm


----------



## Eyedea

Just got some Superlux HD668B's today. Damn they sound good already. Very happy with them


----------



## Rookie1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyedea*
> 
> Just got some Superlux HD668B's today. Damn they sound good already. Very happy with them


Your's sounded good the first time you used them? Weird. Mine definitely needed a "burn in" period. After that everything finally balanced out and they do indeed sound great for a simple $50.


----------



## u3b3rg33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *head-fi-nut*
> 
> look at the drivers lol
> *snip*


Lol indeed. Next thing we know you're gonna post up some electromagnet headphones!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Ok so, I just bought a recabled Beyerdynamics DT 990 Premium 600 Ohm


Prepare to hear details you've never heard before.

I <3 my DT 990's. ^-^

Sent from my SGH-T989 at the Electric Daisy Carnival.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Prepare to hear details you've never heard before.
> I <3 my DT 990's. ^-^
> Sent from my SGH-T989 at the Electric Daisy Carnival.











I am so excited lol
Which version do you have?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited lol
> Which version do you have?


The 250ohm version.
Sent from my SGH-T989 at the Electric Daisy Carnival.


----------



## eftj

Would a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pros make me eligible for this?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> Would a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pros make me eligible for this?


Of course!
I mean technically even ipod earbuds would make you eligible lol


----------



## truestorybro545

May someone provide with a suggestion for some really nice headphones priced $200 or under ($225 maximum)?

I mean like REALLY nice bang for buck.


----------



## eftj

What are you going to do with them? I'm guessing gaming?


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> May someone provide with a suggestion for some really nice headphones priced $200 or under ($225 maximum)?
> I mean like REALLY nice bang for buck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> What are you going to do with them? I'm guessing gaming?


^this
And will you be using this with a decent amplifier of any sort, be it in a sound card or external?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> May someone provide with a suggestion for some really nice headphones priced $200 or under ($225 maximum)?
> I mean like REALLY nice bang for buck.


Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80ohm. Or if you're willing to get an amp go with the 250ohm or the DT990 Pro.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> What are you going to do with them? I'm guessing gaming?


I mostly game, yes. But I do know a thing or two about music and quality. Something that FLAC would sound great on.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> ^this
> And will you be using this with a decent amplifier of any sort, be it in a sound card or external?


No extra sound card as of now. Thinking about one (any ideas, please share







)


----------



## clark_b

What styles of music do you like? Does it matter if there's audible sound leakage that others might hear?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eftj

I think the Ultrasone Pro 550 would be nice, albeit under budget by ~$50.


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> What styles of music do you like? Does it matter if there's audible sound leakage that others might hear?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


I would prefer very low leakage, but they don't need to be noise cancelling (not absolutely necessary, but open to it). I listen to a lot of House and some jazz. O and rock (60's through mid 80's. Zeppelin and Hendrix are among the crowd).


----------



## truestorybro545

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> I think the Ultrasone Pro 550 would be nice, albeit under budget by ~$50.


I'll look into those. Thanks for being budget considerate


----------



## bobfig

if you have a getar center near by take a trip down there and try out the ultrasone's and the beyerdynamic dt 770 pro-80ohm. the dt770 have very low leakage and are nice.


----------



## eftj

Just ordered an ASUS Xonar DG and Samson SR850. I want to see what a difference a dedicated sound card makes before I blow huge amounts of money on high end hardware.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

seems about right


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truestorybro545*
> 
> I would prefer very low leakage, but they don't need to be noise cancelling (not absolutely necessary, but open to it). I listen to a lot of House and some jazz. O and rock (60's through mid 80's. Zeppelin and Hendrix are among the crowd).


You could also look at the HFI 780, the DT770/880 as mentioned by someone above, and the AKG K272 HD or K271 MkII. Those two AKG phones are pretty much the same, just marketed to different industries, i.e. consumer vs. professional.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> seems about right


idk about the bose, but those klipsch


----------



## chinesekiwi

bad choices of 'alternatives' to be honest considering the demographic that will wear the Beats and the environments that that'll be wearing the Beats' in.
Blind recommendations not considering the demographic's / OP's / person-needing-help needs is stupid yet so prevalent.

Bad advice that would of got karma up'ed no doubt if it was on Reddit.


----------



## phillyd

lol reddit sucks
what are your choice replacements?


----------



## chinesekiwi

There's a reason why I get you to fill out a form:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209918/requesting-some-sound-advice-here-read-this-first

That means I get a better idea of your needs and wants instead of guessing.


----------



## EpicPie

Kiwi wiki, chinese.

Take his word when it comes to choosing a headphone, he has ancient chinese secrets.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorns.


----------



## Izvire

Recently upgraded my Sennheiser HD 215's to Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80 ohms.


----------



## eftj

Well, my Samson SR850 arrived unexpectedly today. The delivery was free and it was meant to come Thursday next week. It even came before my soundcard, which had super speedy delivery on it. Oh well.

First impressions are a little bit off, obviously I am going off on-board audio and the headphones have not burned in yet. I'm going to keep them playing all day tomorrow and tonight in hopes that they will be ready by Monday when my sound card arrives.

Anyone know how long it should take to burn in these headphones and what volume I should use to do the burn in?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> Well, my Samson SR850 arrived unexpectedly today. The delivery was free and it was meant to come Thursday next week. It even came before my soundcard, which had super speedy delivery on it. Oh well.
> First impressions are a little bit off, obviously I am going off on-board audio and the headphones have not burned in yet. I'm going to keep them playing all day tomorrow and tonight in hopes that they will be ready by Monday when my sound card arrives.
> Anyone know how long it should take to burn in these headphones and what volume I should use to do the burn in?


Lots of people would say the burn-in process should be done at volumes slightly higher than what you're used to and for about 50-100 hours. However, those numbers are pretty arbitrary and no one really knows.


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Lots of people would say the burn-in process should be done at volumes slightly higher than what you're used to and for about 50-100 hours. However, those numbers are pretty arbitrary and no one really knows.


Thanks. I'll probably just blast them for two days then.


----------



## clark_b

One better alternative with a similar "moar bass" sound signature to the Beats, without the ridiculous cost, would be the Sony XB series.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biatchi

Break-in is a more accurate term as it's the driver that gets broken in much like a new pair of shoes /pedantism


----------



## Mirjalovic

Guys i need help to deciding my futureheadphone.

Budget : Rp 1.000.000, +500k if it will be amazingly better
Music Tastes : Pop standard 60s like Andy Williams, Johnny Mathis, Perry Como etc, also some Jazz standard, some Rock
I like details but not overwhelming the vocal
Swan m10 & Xonar DX, its seems i will use onboard or a cheap amp
Home, but i dont like another people can hear what i hear.
Im buying here, http://www.headphoneku.com/kategori/Headphone or http://www.kantong-kresek.com/category.php?id_category=54

thanks


----------



## bjgrenke

Is it a good idea to run my speakers off of my E17?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Is it a good idea to run my speakers off of my E17?


It wont hurt anything.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Is it a good idea to run my speakers off of my E17?


What speakers? It'll probably have a fair bit of distortion and clipping. Clipping can damage the voice coils in speakers.


----------



## csm725

Hmmm this is the first I've heard of this issue.
Would I be prone to distortion and clipping just using the DAC section of a USB DAC for speakers, and using both the DAC and the amp for headphones?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> What speakers? It'll probably have a fair bit of distortion and clipping. Clipping can damage the voice coils in speakers.


A pair of Corsair SP2200s.


----------



## Jerald

Mind if I get listed in this club? I got some Shure SRH840s and a Fiio E7,


----------



## eftj

Hmm, Xonar DG should be arriving tomorrow. Just as my headphones hit 50 hours of burn in.

Can't wait.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Hmmm this is the first I've heard of this issue.
> Would I be prone to distortion and clipping just using the DAC section of a USB DAC for speakers, and using both the DAC and the amp for headphones?


That will work just fine.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> A pair of Corsair SP2200s.


Those speakers are amped so you can just ignore everything I said. I thought you meant connecting HI-FI speakers to the headphone out


----------



## eftj

How would Grado's fair in gaming, when using a sound card?

Something like the SR125i Prestige Edition?

It's for a friend.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Those speakers are amped so you can just ignore everything I said. I thought you meant connecting HI-FI speakers to the headphone out


Perfect thanks


----------



## jordanecmusic

Put me on the list. I have Sony MDR-ZX700s. Do I need to confirm it some how?


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eftj*
> 
> How would Grado's fair in gaming, when using a sound card?
> Something like the SR125i Prestige Edition?
> It's for a friend.


Not well, unfortunately. That is, if you're referring to positioning cues in fps gaming. I threw my sr225i on one day and must say, I really had no idea where things were coming from. Having said that, I would never give the Grado up when it comes to certain genres of music.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*
> 
> Guys i need help to deciding my futureheadphone.
> Budget : Rp 1.000.000, +500k if it will be amazingly better
> Music Tastes : Pop standard 60s like Andy Williams, Johnny Mathis, Perry Como etc, also some Jazz standard, some Rock
> I like details but not overwhelming the vocal
> Swan m10 & Xonar DX, its seems i will use onboard or a cheap amp
> Home, but i dont like another people can hear what i hear.
> Im buying here, http://www.headphoneku.com/kategori/Headphone or http://www.kantong-kresek.com/category.php?id_category=54
> thanks


bump


----------



## eftj

Xonar DG arrived today, and after some configuration it sounds amazing. Awesome.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*
> 
> bump


This is a tough call considering music and product price/availability. Of all the choices on that site, for the budget, I would get the Alessandro MS1i but that is a very particular sound. Can you audition any of these or are you limited to shopping from afar?


----------



## eftj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Not well, unfortunately. That is, if you're referring to positioning cues in fps gaming. I threw my sr225i on one day and must say, I really had no idea where things were coming from. Having said that, I would never give the Grado up when it comes to certain genres of music.


Hmm, that is a shame. I'll tell my friend.

He'll probably just get the SR850, I'm using them now and they are awesome.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> This is a tough call considering music and product price/availability. Of all the choices on that site, for the budget, I would get the Alessandro MS1i but that is a very particular sound. Can you audition any of these or are you limited to shopping from afar?


thanks for the advice. No i can't, because i living far from the big town. I'll look after Alessandro MS1i then.


----------



## Dredknot

Joinin the club with my Psyko Carbons. Best headhphones i have ever used for gaming period.


----------



## eftj

That is a funky looking headset.


----------



## JdmKicks94

Add me to the list, I have a pair of Sennheiser HD558's


----------



## RallyMaster

I guess mine should be updated to the following:
HD238, HD600, PRO550, CAL!, TF10, UM3X RC, IE80


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mirjalovic*
> 
> thanks for the advice. No i can't, because i living far from the big town. I'll look after Alessandro MS1i then.


I just re-read your initial post and I also noticed that site had the ATH-M50 for 1.500.000rp, which is at the top of your budget but I believe will suit your needs much better (especially others not hearing what you're playing as the Alessandro's leak due to being open).


----------



## eftj

Can I get added?

Sennheiser HD 380 Pro, Samson SR850.

ASUS Xonar DG

Razer Chimaera 5.1


----------



## EpicPie

The OP hasn't updated in months. :/


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The OP hasn't updated in months. :/


If anyone is willing to take over then I can give them access to the spreadsheet.


----------



## EpicPie

I would do it but I'm to busy irl.


----------



## raptorxrx

I could to it over the summer. Actually, probably not the best idea as I have no clue the time commitment.


----------



## slytown

Add my new AKG Q701s. Pretty nice. Always been a fan of the K701 and this was an excuse to get them, sort of.


----------



## TUDJ

I've gone through and added everything since Wishmaker last updated the list


----------



## raptorxrx

I know you just updated, I forgot to mention I sold my Sony's! Sorry!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Add my new AKG Q701s. Pretty nice. Always been a fan of the K701 and this was an excuse to get them, sort of.


Wait until you have a couple of hundred hours on those (the aluminum coils really open up compared to the stiff copper on the K) - they far surpass the K701 (IMHO).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I've gone through and added everything since Wishmaker last updated the list


Thanks for putting the effort forth, TUDJ. I saw your post asking for assistance on this thread and considering how long I've been hanging around here, I owe some effort towards this place. Right now, I'm buried in transitioning my business into an LLC, changing names, going brick and mortar (and soon offering the O2







). If you're still stuck doing this after the next couple (realistically three) months, hit me up and I'll do my best to help.


----------



## slytown

Thanks. I was aware of the burn ins many experience with the Ks but I did not hear they Qs had aluminum coils. I planned on leaving them driven for at least a week or two anyway.


----------



## godofdeath

headphones so bad in summer, sweat drainer


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godofdeath*
> 
> headphones so bad in summer, sweat drainer


It's pissed down near constantly and been cold all through the British summer we're fine


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slytown*
> 
> Add my new AKG Q701s. Pretty nice. Always been a fan of the K701 and this was an excuse to get them, sort of.


Nice. Unlike the K701, you wont have to listen to them squawk for 700+ hours before they sound like paradise to your ears.


----------



## jordanecmusic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I've gone through and added everything since Wishmaker last updated the list


<3


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Wait until you have a couple of hundred hours on those (the aluminum coils really open up compared to the stiff copper on the K) - they far surpass the K701 (IMHO).


what does the K 702 like mine have?


----------



## TheChillburger

I have a set of AD700's and SRH440's. Can I count?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> what does the K 702 like mine have?


I'm not sure. I remember reading a user review stating that the voice-coil in his K702 was aluminum (but, it was a single user review so take it with a measure of caution) - I don't have enough experience with the K702 to give an honest comparison to the K701 or the Q701.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> I'm not sure. I remember reading a user review stating that the voice-coil in his K702 was aluminum (but, it was a single user review so take it with a measure of caution) - I don't have enough experience with the K702 to give an honest comparison to the K701 or the Q701.


Ok thanks man


----------



## choLOL

Bought my first can yesterday, literally my first cans.







Superlux 681's. Didn't except that these cheap-o's to be so great!


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *choLOL*
> 
> Bought my first can yesterday, literally my first cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Superlux 681's. Didn't except that these cheap-o's to be so great!


I recommend this mod, it gets rid of the brutal sibilance.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I recommend this mod, it gets rid of the brutal sibilance.


I didn't hear any static when I was borrowing my friends 681's for a couple days.

If you're getting static/hissing sound something is interfering with your source or your wire isn't properly grounded to the headphone jack.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I didn't hear any static when I was borrowing my friends 681's for a couple days.
> If you're getting static/hissing sound something is interfering with your source or your wire isn't properly grounded to the headphone jack.


Static? There is nothing wrong with my source or my cables it's the HD681 are really prone to sibilance and have way too much emphasis in the upper frequencies which is cured with the mod. Plenty of others agree and have done the mod with good success. There is also a version of the filter to tame the borderline cartoon levels of bass but there are some caveats iirc. The sibilance is fine if you listen to male vocals but for female vocals especially Katie Melua there is just too much at decent volume levels.


----------



## choLOL

Thanks, +rep. Gonna try them when I have time. The university is hogging my time. Lol.

Actually, there is noticeable sibilance, especially in female vocals. Right now, I just EQ'd, but hopefully I'll make time to mod them.







I don't think I heard static, just sibilance. I tried different genres, and the most sibilance I heard was in _Top of The World_ by The Cataracts. Other than that, I have no complaints.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Static? There is nothing wrong with my source or my cables it's the HD681 are really prone to sibilance and have way too much emphasis in the upper frequencies which is cured with the mod. Plenty of others agree and have done the mod with good success. There is also a version of the filter to tame the borderline cartoon levels of bass but there are some caveats iirc. The sibilance is fine if you listen to male vocals but for female vocals especially Katie Melua there is just too much at decent volume levels.


I got mixed up in my last post.

I didn't hear any hissing S's when listening to vocals.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I got mixed up in my last post.
> I didn't hear any hissing S's when listening to vocals.


Lucky you! It's pretty bad but Solderdudes filter works great at fixing it and making the headphones sound better balanced. They're a really fun listen but I do find the bass a little bit stronger than I would like.


----------



## Ardalista

Can I join the club?

I have some Sennheiser HD205's and just got some Astro A40's with Mixamp Pro


----------



## Velsu

Ha! Just bought DT 990 Premium's,happy as hell. All i need now is some good amp to put it between Titanium HD and DT 990.


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velsu*
> 
> Ha! Just bought DT 990 Premium's,happy as hell. All i need now is some good amp to put it between Titanium HD and DT 990.


isn't the titanium HD able to push up to 300 ohms on its own?


----------



## Velsu

I guess it is capable of it,but DT 990 wont play on their full potential without the amp. Im gonna try them directly through THD today and i will give a report how they sound.

Any tips about good head amp avaiable in Europe?


----------



## SkoalFineCut

I got my replacement HE-400's in a couple days ago. Perhaps it's just in my head but I think they did adjust the treble as it seems brighter, as some have reported over at head-fi. I just wish I had gotten them to throw in a set of velour pads. Upstairs of my house stays around 80F cause of the 100F+ temps in the summer and that pleather doesn't do the heat any favors.

Also, I see I missed the last update, but I picked up a pair of dt990 pros. They clamp harder than the dt770 pros. I had to stretch the headband slightly, but after that they're incredibly comfortable and do a great job as all around phones.

I don't think I had mentioned I bought an AKG K601 years back either. If you can find them for a decent price they're great for FPS. A strong amp helps to lift the veil they have as well.


----------



## Velsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> isn't the titanium HD able to push up to 300 ohms on its own?


Just connected DT 990 Premium 250 ohm directly to THD and...OMG what a sound! Where is my jaw...the quality is awesome...volume is so loud i need to lower it to 20% or my ears will blow away.

Titanium HD is more than capable of handling DT 990 without an amp,but i bet with good amp it can be even better.


----------



## amvnz

Anyone tried Breakaway Audio Enhancer? It has worked wonders for my setup. I have some Ultrasone HFI 780s and Sony MDR XB1000s connected to a Fiio E17. With the Sonys, Bass +10 on the Fiio with Breakaway Audio Enhancer puts out so much clean sub-bass that doesn't disturb the mids. It affects ALL sound that comes from your computer so games, movies, everything. At the end of the day it is what sounds better to your ears even if it ain't being an audio purist.


----------



## Face76

Hifiman HE-6

AKG K550


----------



## nbmjhk6

Add ATH-AD700's in addition to my HPA2's please.


----------



## Ganf

Was looking at the spreadsheet and noticed that the HD 555's dominate the recommendations with a strong lead over any other model (112 owners here, to be exact). So these are high on my list of wants since my current pair is kicking it. But I have a couple quick questions for all of the owners out there.

How are positional cues, and have you found any dead spots when using Dolby 5.1 or 7.1. Also, have you noticed any quirks between 5.1 and 7.1 with these headphones.

And I guess a final one: If these aren't the optimal headphones for full 360 degree sound in the 150-200 price range, which are?


----------



## mikeaj

Users having HD 555 doesn't really mean that much. Sennheiser has a larger reputation among some than is appropriate, probably. (They are good and have a really wide product portfolio, but certainly there are alternatives.)

Note that HD 515/555/595 have been discontinued for a while and replaced with the HD 518/558/598 lineup.

Personally I don't really feel like any headphones do positional cues that perfectly, but others will disagree. Granted, I've never tried personalized HRTF compensation, but most people won't have that either.


----------



## Aventadoor

I just ordered HiFiMan HE-500 with Schiit Audio Lyr/Bifrost /AMP/DAC setup








Should be here within 2 weeks.
I also got a Omega Headphone stand with it!


----------



## TheGovernment

I've got tons of different phones from senn 650's to AKG to hIfIMAN he-500's and my favorites are my ultrasone sig pros'. Shweeeeet! I've been using a Woo Audio WA3 and WA6. Great amp and pre!


----------



## Ganf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Users having HD 555 doesn't really mean that much. Sennheiser has a larger reputation among some than is appropriate, probably. (They are good and have a really wide product portfolio, but certainly there are alternatives.)
> Note that HD 515/555/595 have been discontinued for a while and replaced with the HD 518/558/598 lineup.
> Personally I don't really feel like any headphones do positional cues that perfectly, but others will disagree. Granted, I've never tried personalized HRTF compensation, but most people won't have that either.


Yeh I know, but I sit quite a distance from my desk so I can't use a stationary mic. If I get a set of 5.1 speakers other players either aren't going to hear me, or they're going to hear the speakers, unless I can find a good clip-on mic that won't suffer from the same problems. I also haven't figured an amp into my budget, and my headset is broken now with no backups, so I'm a bit stuck, unless you know a good 5.1 kit and a mic for 200 or less.


----------



## Fortunex

If you can find some AKG Q701s on sale, those would be best. They're actually only $240 on Amazon, shouldn't be too hard to find them under $200 elsewhere. They don't need too much power, a decent Cmoy would be enough, or if you want future-proofing, an Objective 2.


----------



## Ganf

There should have been something in this post other than shame.


----------



## baltagir

Can i join the group, my Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm beauties just arrived today.







burning in now


----------



## bjgrenke

Need some help from you guys..

I'm looking for a set of closed headphones with pretty good isolation. My DT990s sound wonderful but with a vacation coming up I'd hate to attempt using them on a plane/in a car etc. I want something with similar sound, but preferably more bass. I'm not looking to spend a whole lot, maybe *$150* tops if that. I'm currently looking at the Sony XB700 but I'm not sure how good the isolation is on them.

Any feedback would be wonderful







Also I'd like something that isn't an exotic brand or something since I'd like to find them locally. Leaving Saturday









EDIT: Upped the budget a bit. If I'm getting another set of cans, they may as well be decent







With the new budget, I'm also looking at the Ultrasone Pro 550..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Need some help from you guys..
> I'm looking for a set of closed headphones with pretty good isolation. My DT990s sound wonderful but with a vacation coming up I'd hate to attempt using them on a plane/in a car etc. I want something with similar sound, but preferably more bass. I'm not looking to spend a whole lot, maybe *$150* tops if that. I'm currently looking at the Sony XB700 but I'm not sure how good the isolation is on them.
> Any feedback would be wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd like something that isn't an exotic brand or something since I'd like to find them locally. Leaving Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Upped the budget a bit. If I'm getting another set of cans, they may as well be decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the new budget, I'm also looking at the Ultrasone Pro 550..


If you can stretch your budget a tad bit more, I would recommend the DT770-Pro, otherwise the AT-M50 is well within your budget at $125.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you can stretch your budget a tad bit more, I would recommend the DT770-Pro, otherwise the AT-M50 is well within your budget at $125.


My friend has the 770 Pros. I'd like to try something other than Beyers. The M50s look nice, but I think I'm going to hold off for now. I can live with my IEMs until I can get something at the higher end for a second set of cans. Thanks for the input though


----------



## Fortunex

Denon AH-D1100 maybe, if you can find them on sale.


----------



## EpicPie

I would suggest the Ultrasone DJ1 or HFI-580.

They sound relatively the same.

I own both the DT990 and DJ1.


----------



## Fortunex

Ugh, I knew this would happen if I got into headphones. Just got a new setup a couple months ago and I'm already looking at what I'm getting next









I think I wanna go for the HiFiMan HE400. Anyone know how the HE400's soundstage and instrument separation compares to the DT880?


----------



## Djankie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I would suggest the Ultrasone DJ1 or HFI-580.
> 
> They sound relatively the same.
> 
> I own both the DT990 and DJ1.


Love those Bassy dt990

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GabcenZ

Hi guyss, first time I'm posting in this section. I'm a musician and sound engineering student. Right now I'm using AKG 240MKII and I love them. Very flat response and can hear every detail perfectly. I'm thinking to upgrade.., what would you suggest me ? Get some studio monitors or get better headphones ? and which ones? My budget is around 200-300$ ( guess that's not enough for some decent monitors xD). Thanks.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GabcenZ*
> 
> Hi guyss, first time I'm posting in this section. I'm a musician and sound engineering student. Right now I'm using AKG 240MKII and I love them. Very flat response and can hear every detail perfectly. I'm thinking to upgrade.., what would you suggest me ? Get some studio monitors or get better headphones ? and which ones? My budget is around 200-300$ ( guess that's not enough for some decent monitors xD). Thanks.


Is there something you don't like about the 240 mkii?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Need some help from you guys..
> I'm looking for a set of closed headphones with pretty good isolation. My DT990s sound wonderful but with a vacation coming up I'd hate to attempt using them on a plane/in a car etc. I want something with similar sound, but preferably more bass. I'm not looking to spend a whole lot, maybe *$150* tops if that. I'm currently looking at the Sony XB700 but I'm not sure how good the isolation is on them.
> Any feedback would be wonderful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd like something that isn't an exotic brand or something since I'd like to find them locally. Leaving Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Upped the budget a bit. If I'm getting another set of cans, they may as well be decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the new budget, I'm also looking at the Ultrasone Pro 550..


I'd say the HD-25-1 ii if you can, or the M50s if you can't


----------



## eftj

Hey guys, I think I am in the market for yet another pair of headphones. Max budget of under £60, need headphones for travelling. So comfort is essential, will be used along side an iPhone. Also needs to be closed and not leak very much. I listen to acoustic music and a bit of dubstep on occasion.

Thanks.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

IEMs, sure makes some good ones, check out the sure se 215, bout $100


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> IEMs, sure makes some good ones, check out the sure se 215, bout $100


Shures make good sounding, if not overly bright IEM's. Etymotic is also a good company to check out for IEM's as well.


----------



## Face76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shures make good sounding, if not overly bright IEM's. Etymotic is also a good company to check out for IEM's as well.


I really enjoy my Shure SE 420K's. With a good seal, they have decent bass extension too.


----------



## eftj

Should have mentioned that I cannot use IEMs. I have abnormally small ear canals and they just do not work for me.


----------



## GabcenZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clark_b*
> 
> Is there something you don't like about the 240 mkii?
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


Hi. Well.. i would like some headphones with a little bit more deep bass and with more isolation. Everything else is superb, very flat response overall.


----------



## baltagir

What's a typical burn-in time for Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro cans? I am using a little over 50hours and felt subjective improve over the out of box already. Requires more?


----------



## Fortunex

Most people say 100-200 hours.


----------



## zenoxide

Just got my ATH-AD700 and loving them!


----------



## TUDJ

I'll update the list over the weekend, I'm also going to look at the possibility of having members being able to submit their own data as that seems possible via a form in the OP.


----------



## timpattinson

Can i has join?
Pioneer SX-450 -> ATH-M50WH


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Well, my 40th birthday is coming up in a couple of months and my wife has noticed that I've been eye-balling the LCD-2 for a while now so I'm thinking there's a possibility...









Anyone here want to steer me into another headphone or am I doing the right thing?

If its any help, I'll be using an O2 for amplification; I listen to everything except country and not too much jazz. Of all my headphones, I wish that I could combine my Q701 with the Grado and get a bit of the Denon to boot. (One can dream, can't they?)


----------



## chinesekiwi

The LCD-2 has QA issues.

Depends on total budget lols.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baltagir*
> 
> What's a typical burn-in time for Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro cans? I am using a little over 50hours and felt subjective improve over the out of box already. Requires more?


Loop a pink noise sample for 24 hours with 25/100 on windows volume control.

That's how I do burn in and it works well for me.


----------



## biatchi

http://www.rock-grotto.co.uk/Headphonebreakin.htm with the headphones inside a pillow case near a radiator works well too.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The LCD-2 has QA issues.
> Depends on total budget lols.


Budget is ~$1k.

Those QA issues, what are they? Also, are they apparent when the product is new or do they happen over its life? Thanks.


----------



## elzhi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Budget is ~$1k.
> Those QA issues, what are they? Also, are they apparent when the product is new or do they happen over its life? Thanks.


the issues were fixed with Rev.2 and then bamboo version of LCD-2.

as for what the issues were i can think of only 2:

drivers dying on the rev.1 version of the LCD-2 (you can only buy rev.1 used as they no longer being made)
wood around the headphone mini-xlr jacks cracking up (that affected both rev.1 and rev.2 but now there's a bamboo version that fixes the problem)

you should know the LCD-2 are heavier than most headphones so if you have any problems with your neck or back you'd probably end up selling them....

i think there's not a better headphones for $1K, especially if you're listening to a great variety of music as the LCD-2 are rather versatile, but then again this is coming from a LCD-2 (rev.1) owner so i might be little biased


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzhi*
> 
> the issues were fixed with Rev.2 and then bamboo version of LCD-2.
> as for what the issues were i can think of only 2:
> drivers dying on the rev.1 version of the LCD-2 (you can only buy rev.1 used as they no longer being made)
> wood around the headphone mini-xlr jacks cracking up (that affected both rev.1 and rev.2 but now there's a bamboo version that fixes the problem)
> you should know the LCD-2 are heavier than most headphones so if you have any problems with your neck or back you'd probably end up selling them....
> i think there's not a better headphones for $1K, especially if you're listening to a great variety of music as the LCD-2 are rather versatile, but then again this is coming from a LCD-2 (rev.1) owner so i might be little biased


Ok, thank you. Do you happen to know whether they've fixed the cracking issue on the rosewood model?


----------



## Blindsay

Just picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD650's (to upgrade over my current HD555's) so add me to the list please


----------



## Namrac

So after a few years of perpetual poverty, I've finally got a consistent employer (the army!) And I'm looking at easing my way back into the headphone scene. I listen to mostly Dubstep, house, and rap, although I dabble in everything and I'm just as likely to put on some Holst or Johnny Cash as I am Lil Wayne. I've got a budget of roughly 200, and will be using my desktop's onboard as a source while I decide on and save up for a reasonable DAC.
So am I correct in the assumption that a pair of Beyer Dt770 250 ohms are probably my best choice or is there something else that's out there that produces the ridiculous bass the beyers do while still being flexible and diverse? I owned both the 80 ohm and the 600 ohm 770s at one point and was very pleased with them, but Times have changed, so I figured I'd get OCNs opinion.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> So after a few years of perpetual poverty, I've finally got a consistent employer (the army!) And I'm looking at easing my way back into the headphone scene. I listen to mostly Dubstep, house, and rap, although I dabble in everything and I'm just as likely to put on some Holst or Johnny Cash as I am Lil Wayne. I've got a budget of roughly 200, and will be using my desktop's onboard as a source while I decide on and save up for a reasonable DAC.
> So am I correct in the assumption that a pair of Beyer Dt770 250 ohms are probably my best choice or is there something else that's out there that produces the ridiculous bass the beyers do while still being flexible and diverse? I owned both the 80 ohm and the 600 ohm 770s at one point and was very pleased with them, but Times have changed, so I figured I'd get OCNs opinion.


The Beyers are a good choice and considering you don't have an amp, I wouldn't consider the 600's at all (250 is stretching it a bit).

Ultrasones are another option but they're love or hate - you can get the pro 550 right now on Amazon for ~$140. For what you're listening to, they would be great (not that the dt770's wouldn't).


----------



## Spykerv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Namrac*
> 
> So after a few years of perpetual poverty, I've finally got a consistent employer (the army!) And I'm looking at easing my way back into the headphone scene. I listen to mostly Dubstep, house, and rap, although I dabble in everything and I'm just as likely to put on some Holst or Johnny Cash as I am Lil Wayne. I've got a budget of roughly 200, and will be using my desktop's onboard as a source while I decide on and save up for a reasonable DAC.
> So am I correct in the assumption that a pair of Beyer Dt770 250 ohms are probably my best choice or is there something else that's out there that produces the ridiculous bass the beyers do while still being flexible and diverse? I owned both the 80 ohm and the 600 ohm 770s at one point and was very pleased with them, but Times have changed, so I figured I'd get OCNs opinion.


http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Open-Studio-Headphones-Ohms/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342481589&sr=8-1&keywords=dt+990+pro

Get this and never look back.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spykerv*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-Open-Studio-Headphones-Ohms/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1342481589&sr=8-1&keywords=dt+990+pro
> Get this and never look back.


I have those, and they're a great headphone but not if he wants whopping bass.. I'd go for the 770s if you want bass, 250ohm if you want high impedance, 80ohm if you want even more bass









Also, anyone have experience with the AKG550's? Looking for a closed headphone that's higher end than my 990s, but I'm not sure if the K550 you're just paying for the looks or if they're actually good.


----------



## Face76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Also, anyone have experience with the AKG550's? Looking for a closed headphone that's higher end than my 990s, but I'm not sure if the K550 you're just paying for the looks or if they're actually good.


They're good, but some have issues getting a good seal. If you have a smallish or narrow head, they'll sound thin.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face76*
> 
> They're good, but some have issues getting a good seal. If you have a smallish or narrow head, they'll sound thin.


I have a pretty big head so that shouldn't be a problem. Will the SQ be more detailed that my 990s? There's like no info on these things


----------



## Face76

Sorry, I'm not familiar with the 990. IMO, I don't find them lacking in detail compared to some of the higher end cans I've heard.


----------



## batmanwcm

I just received both of these for $180 shipped over at [H] forums used. I thought it was a pretty good deal. I sold a pair of HD650's and a Little Dot MKIII 2 years ago because I barely used it. Hopefully, I get more use out of this setup.


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batmanwcm*
> 
> I just received both of these for $180 shipped over at [H] forums used. I thought it was a pretty good deal. I sold a pair of HD650's and a Little Dot MKIII 2 years ago because I barely used it. Hopefully, I get more use out of this setup.


Im tempted to break into tears at how amazing that deal is.

I was looking at the q701s awhile ago, but ended up getting a deal on my hd600s.

*On another note, I think I should be finished with my westone 3 review this week. If there is anything any of you would like to see included, please let me know!*


----------



## General Crumples

I now have a Panasonic RP-HTF600-S







Please update!


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face76*
> 
> Sorry, I'm not familiar with the 990. IMO, I don't find them lacking in detail compared to some of the higher end cans I've heard.


Not a problem. Yeah, I read some review and they seem to be worth it. My first judgement was that you'd be paying for the looks, but it seems they're well worth it







Maybe an early Xmas present..


----------



## Suprem0

i need an advice plz, I want to buy a headset for 50% gaming + 50% music, which one should i go for:
CM storm Sirus 5.1 true sound
Siberia v2
Logitech G35
Corsair Vengeance 1500

thanks for the help


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Ok, thank you. Do you happen to know whether they've fixed the cracking issue on the rosewood model?


The majority of the cracking was next to the cable connectors.



To eliminate the problem they added connectors similar to the LCD-3. I'm not a fan of the bamboo version but a lot of people seem to like it. I should have ordered LCD-2s instead of Thunderpants.


----------



## connectwise

^ OMG that's exactly where mine is at.

Balanced lcd2 is a frigging dream.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprem0*
> 
> i need an advice plz, I want to buy a headset for 50% gaming + 50% music, which one should i go for:
> CM storm Sirus 5.1 true sound
> Siberia v2
> Logitech G35
> Corsair Vengeance 1500
> thanks for the help


Go with a decent set of audiophile headphones and a usb or 3.5mm mic. For the same price you'll get way better sound.


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> The majority of the cracking was next to the cable connectors.
> 
> To eliminate the problem they added connectors similar to the LCD-3. I'm not a fan of the bamboo version but a lot of people seem to like it. I should have ordered LCD-2s instead of Thunderpants.


Thanks a lot, that helps a bunch as I was looking at the bamboo thinking that I really wanted the rosewood. I can't find any images with the new connectors on the lcd-2 in rosewood but the info was reassuring, thanks again - I'll do some more due diligence.


----------



## bjgrenke

Listened to my friend's Beyer DT770 Pro 250ohm's today, and it hit me that I reallly need to get some closed headphones. Just the thought of being able to use my headphones for more than sitting in my house was great. I knew closed headphones wouldn't leak much, but I never realized how sealed they would be.

My first thought is to find someone who'd trade their 770s for my 990s, since they have almost the same sound, and it shouldn't be too hard to find someone. If i can't find anyone I can always sell mine then get some new 770s. But I'm not too sure how other closed headphones would stack up to the 770s.

The three I'm concidering are the Beyer DT770 Pro 250ohm, The 770 80ohm, and the AKG K550. I listen to almost solely trance music, with a bit of progressive house/dnb mixed in there. I love the treble and the big soundstage of my 990s, but they're lacking slightly in the bass department. Obvioulsy I've heard the 250ohm 770s, and they sounded pretty similar to my 990s, with a bit more bass, and the closed vs open sound was definately a factor. I hear that the 80ohm 770s have even more bass, but I don't know if having lower impedance is a disadvantage? The K550s on the other hand are even lower impedance, almost deeming my FiiO e17 pointless, which is a reason I'm leaning away from those. I'm not too familiar with the sound of the K50 either.

What does OCN have to recommend for me? I don't mind looking used if I can get a good deal.


----------



## raptorxrx

There is someone trying to sell some DT770 80 ohm for $105 in the market last time I checked.

I have a pair I would trade (DT770 80 ohm), I'm just not sure the difference. Would they be better for gaming?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> Listened to my friend's Beyer DT770 Pro 250ohm's today, and it hit me that I reallly need to get some closed headphones. Just the thought of being able to use my headphones for more than sitting in my house was great. I knew closed headphones wouldn't leak much, but I never realized how sealed they would be.
> My first thought is to find someone who'd trade their 770s for my 990s, since they have almost the same sound, and it shouldn't be too hard to find someone. If i can't find anyone I can always sell mine then get some new 770s. But I'm not too sure how other closed headphones would stack up to the 770s.
> The three I'm concidering are the Beyer DT770 Pro 250ohm, The 770 80ohm, and the AKG K550. I listen to almost solely trance music, with a bit of progressive house/dnb mixed in there. I love the treble and the big soundstage of my 990s, but they're lacking slightly in the bass department. Obvioulsy I've heard the 250ohm 770s, and they sounded pretty similar to my 990s, with a bit more bass, and the closed vs open sound was definately a factor. I hear that the 80ohm 770s have even more bass, but I don't know if having lower impedance is a disadvantage? The K550s on the other hand are even lower impedance, almost deeming my FiiO e17 pointless, which is a reason I'm leaning away from those. I'm not too familiar with the sound of the K50 either.
> What does OCN have to recommend for me? I don't mind looking used if I can get a good deal.


I have the AKG K550. If you are a bass head (you like that loud, booming, cranium vibrating bass) then I can assure you that the K550 are more than likely NOT for you. K550 has a similar sound signature to K701(2)/Q701 in that it's very analytical and neutral. The closed nature allows for much greater sound isolation. It also seems to have a bit more detailed imaging though the soundstage is not as wide. The bass is not booming, but that is not to say it is bad. I personally find the bass for both the K701 and K550 to be to my preference; tight, controlled, and accurate. If you are looking for cans heavy on the low end, I would definitely pick the DT770 over the AKG K550.


----------



## Cotton

I have not had the opportunity to test the 250ohm 770s with my STX. I do know that on the 80 ohm 770s with my STX at 300ohm, since the 80 ohm setting is nearly no gain, the DT 770s' left driver has a clipping issue at ~70 volume and up.

I have had this happen with 3 pairs before I finally gave up and just started to listen to them at lower volume. For some reason every other pair of cans I own, even my $10 pair of Sonys, can handle the 300ohm high volume setting fine. So for bass music I have mainly been using my XB500s.

I have never heard a clip on my STX with anything other than my Beyers. They have done it before on the Auzen card as well, so that is what leads me to believe that it is not the cards.

I wanted to see if the 250ohm 770s owners out there have noticed any funny business.

Have any of you ever noticed the left driver clip at high volume with any ohm model of DT?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> There is someone trying to sell some DT770 80 ohm for $105 in the market last time I checked.
> I have a pair I would trade (DT770 80 ohm), I'm just not sure the difference. Would they be better for gaming?


Thanks, I'll check those out or pm you if I decide on getting the 80ohm 770s. The 990s are much similar sounding to the 770s, except they are open obviously, so it'll sound more like you're listening to speakers. The bass is also less on the 990s, but is isn't horribly bad. I've been using my 990s for some gaming and they are great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have the AKG K550. If you are a bass head (you like that loud, booming, cranium vibrating bass) then I can assure you that the K550 are more than likely NOT for you. K550 has a similar sound signature to K701(2)/Q701 in that it's very analytical and neutral. The closed nature allows for much greater sound isolation. It also seems to have a bit more detailed imaging though the soundstage is not as wide. The bass is not booming, but that is not to say it is bad. I personally find the bass for both the K701 and K550 to be to my preference; tight, controlled, and accurate. If you are looking for cans heavy on the low end, I would definitely pick the DT770 over the AKG K550.


Thanks for the input. That's pretty much what I've been reading. I can't imagine the bass on the K550s is greater than that of my 990s, which is already pretty low. There's not much else in my price range other than the 770s that I know of (for closed headphones) so now I guess it comes down to 80 or 250ohm. Is there any difference at all in sq? Or is the higher bass on the 80ohm the only difference?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> Have any of you ever noticed the left driver clip at high volume with any ohm model of DT?


My 990s have some clipping in the left ear as well. It doesn't happen very often, only at super high volumes and bassy tracks.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cotton*
> 
> I have not had the opportunity to test the 250ohm 770s with my STX. I do know that on the 80 ohm 770s with my STX at 300ohm, since the 80 ohm setting is nearly no gain, the DT 770s' left driver has a clipping issue at ~70 volume and up.
> I have had this happen with 3 pairs before I finally gave up and just started to listen to them at lower volume. For some reason every other pair of cans I own, even my $10 pair of Sonys, can handle the 300ohm high volume setting fine. So for bass music I have mainly been using my XB500s.
> I have never heard a clip on my STX with anything other than my Beyers. They have done it before on the Auzen card as well, so that is what leads me to believe that it is not the cards.
> I wanted to see if the 250ohm 770s owners out there have noticed any funny business.
> Have any of you ever noticed the left driver clip at high volume with any ohm model of DT?


RMA it or get it repaired under warranty

http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/service/repairs.html

Doesn't cost too much anyway to have it repaired non-warranty anyway.


----------



## choLOL

So I have a pair of superlux 681's that I use for gaming. I want another set for music, something better in terms of quality.

Would you recommend the ATH PRO700 MK2's? or are there any better closed cans for that price? I listen to *mostly* dubstep, so bass would be nice; but I also listen to rock, RnB, and jazz from time to time.









Oh, and I cannot assure that all possible recommendations can be found in my country.







I'll try to find them though.


----------



## admflameberg

I now have a pair of AudioTechinca A900X that I like to get the list updated with.


----------



## duox

I was chilling playing Saints Row the Third with in game music blaring driving my yellow Road Runner rip off muscle car when suddenly the ear cup fell off my Harx 900 on the non cord side, and i dont mean broke off completely and fell on the floor. This has baffled me, Ioved those things but the way they broke has me hesitant to by another set. But my head gigantic so it's hard to decide on another set that will have bass as good as better than the 900s without giving my migraines.


----------



## admflameberg

Super clue it or use tape as you get another pair of headphones. You could try some Superlux headphones like the HD668B which is open back or the HD660 which are closed back. The HD660 pretty much looks like the DT770 pros. But suppose to sound more neutral and balanced. Ebay has the HD660 for $49 but sadly from china.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Ill join in. Add me please.

Beyerdynamic dt880 600ohm
Audio Technica ATH-M50S

-Thanks


----------



## duox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admflameberg*
> 
> Super clue it or use tape as you get another pair of headphones. You could try some Superlux headphones like the HD668B which is open back or the HD660 which are closed back. The HD660 pretty much looks like the DT770 pros. But suppose to sound more neutral and balanced. Ebay has the HD660 for $49 but sadly from china.


lol you don't seem to understand, it literally fell off completely , no longer connected to the headphones by any wire simply one of the ear pieces was on the ground chillin haha. No big deal I am crazy rough on headphones so I will always be a midfi person. Anyways I still havent decided what I am going to do , I have been looking into new headphones for a month and a half now, when you have a huge head it is a stressful journey trying to find soemthing midfi that will fit and have bass for my Country and Hip Hop music (ya i have weird musical tastes).


----------



## Chilly

I forgot to add my other pair of headphones, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and Shure SE215


----------



## lagittaja

I'll be joining this club sometime next month.
Gonna get HD 650's and I'll pair them with Audinst HUD-MX1









Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I'll be joining this club sometime next month.
> Gonna get HD 650's and I'll pair them with Audinst HUD-MX1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note


I love my 650s, good choice


----------



## admflameberg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duox*
> 
> lol you don't seem to understand, it literally fell off completely , no longer connected to the headphones by any wire simply one of the ear pieces was on the ground chillin haha. No big deal I am crazy rough on headphones so I will always be a midfi person. Anyways I still havent decided what I am going to do , I have been looking into new headphones for a month and a half now, when you have a huge head it is a stressful journey trying to find soemthing midfi that will fit and have bass for my Country and Hip Hop music (ya i have weird musical tastes).


Oh when I read your post, I thought you meant it came offf the headphone plastic but was still atteched by wire. Maybe you could rewire the headphones with a stronger audio wire. But then that explains why the headphones are cheap.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> I love my 650s, good choice


Good to hear and thanks








I'll order them around week 33 (it's 30 now) so I still have time to do some research on DAC/AMP but as of now I kinda have my mind set on the Audinst. The feature set for only ~150€ seems amazing.
The fact that it's pretty portableish is a definite plus. Good DAC. Very decent AMP. The RCA out is REALLY good since I have speakers as well so it's only a matter of flipping the switch and tadaa the signal goes to my Tripath based speaker mini amplifier.

What are you using to drive your 650's?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Good to hear and thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll order them around week 33 (it's 30 now) so I still have time to do some research on DAC/AMP but as of now I kinda have my mind set on the Audinst. The feature set for only ~150€ seems amazing.
> The fact that it's pretty portableish is a definite plus. Good DAC. Very decent AMP. The RCA out is REALLY good since I have speakers as well so it's only a matter of flipping the switch and tadaa the signal goes to my Tripath based speaker mini amplifier.
> What are you using to drive your 650's?


I am using my Onkyo 806 reciever to drive mine.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Add me?


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Add me?


Wishmaker Last Online: 2 weeks, 2 days ago


----------



## Pip Boy

HD600`s here


----------



## legoman786

I need to resolder the internal connections on my HD535's. Any suggestions? Things I need to be aware of after pulling them apart 3 times over the past 4 years?


----------



## Simca

Just bought the DT880s 600ohm.

I don't know why because I just bought the HIFIMAN HE-400s as well.

I guess it was the price that suckered me in.

I think I'm gonna' sell my AD700s.

I'm interested in someone grabbing the Beyerdynamic T90s and sharing how they sound.

Waiting for the T80s to come out too.


----------



## connectwise

Gesus why not just buy Everything for 20 minutes and resell them. XD


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Gesus why not just buy Everything for 20 minutes and resell them. XD


Because you ultimately lose money doing that. It's like buying a car, but not as bad. As soon as you take it off the lot/out of the box it's devalued simply for being 2nd hand.


----------



## vicyo

Joining with my recently semi-restored AKG K241 (the one from 79 i think)

It was in a terrible condition, the jack was completed corroded and the cable was all chewed out. Happily the headphone itself was only covered by A LOT of dust.
i had to put that foam in the headphone because without it, it hurts like hell







. one thing i still cannot figure out, is it possible to replace the elastic?


----------



## nicoliani

*Joining with Sennheiser HD 598*



*Nuforce Icon-2*



*Creatives Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium - Fatal1ty Champion Series*


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just bought the DT880s 600ohm.
> I don't know why because I just bought the HIFIMAN HE-400s as well.
> I guess it was the price that suckered me in.
> I think I'm gonna' sell my AD700s.
> I'm interested in someone grabbing the Beyerdynamic T90s and sharing how they sound.
> Waiting for the T80s to come out too.


I don't know why but for a while now, I thought you already owned the DT880 (600ohm) - how are you liking the Beyers vs the HiFiMAN (maybe a small comparison between the two, strengths, weaknesses, etc.)?

BTW, congrats and enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Joining with my recently semi-restored AKG K241 (the one from 79 i think)
> 
> It was in a terrible condition, the jack was completed corroded and the cable was all chewed out. Happily the headphone itself was only covered by A LOT of dust.
> i had to put that foam in the headphone because without it, it hurts like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . one thing i still cannot figure out, is it possible to replace the elastic?


Really nice job cleaning them up; how do they sound (details)?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just bought the DT880s 600ohm.
> I don't know why because I just bought the HIFIMAN HE-400s as well.
> I guess it was the price that suckered me in.
> I think I'm gonna' sell my AD700s.
> I'm interested in someone grabbing the Beyerdynamic T90s and sharing how they sound.
> Waiting for the T80s to come out too.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why but for a while now, I thought you already owned the DT880 (600ohm) - how are you liking the Beyers vs the HiFiMAN (maybe a small comparison between the two, strengths, weaknesses, etc.)?
> 
> BTW, congrats and enjoy.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Joining with my recently semi-restored AKG K241 (the one from 79 i think)
> It was in a terrible condition, the jack was completed corroded and the cable was all chewed out. Happily the headphone itself was only covered by A LOT of dust.
> i had to put that foam in the headphone because without it, it hurts like hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . one thing i still cannot figure out, is it possible to replace the elastic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really nice job cleaning them up; how do they sound (details)?
Click to expand...

In the sense that I've had the Beyerdnyamic DT880s at my disposal almost any time I've wanted, yes, I've had them for a long time, but I've never owned-owned them and had them in my collection. Now I do, because the price was good enough and I have money exuding from the pours of my body.

I already know what both sound like and as soon as they arrive (they haven't arrived yet) I'll write up a review comparing the two.

The DT880s are the more bright and airy headphone. They're the better gaming headphone. They're the more analytical headphone. They're the wider sound stage headphone. They're the cheaper headphone and are excellent for their price point.

The HE-400s are darker headphones, they have a very uhh..natural sound to them. Natural in the sense that they produce sound almost effortlessly, it's like natural....with ease sound..gosh, it's very difficult to describe..the only way I can best describe it is if you know what a Planar Magnetic headphone sounds like. It has that planar sound to them. While the HE-400s are no slouch in the soundstage department, it's very clearly inferior to the DT880s. It's somewhat narrower. It's a different type of soundstage and I think because the HE-400s have very "upfront mids" that may also be effecting the sound stage. The detail of planar magnetic drivers are superior to those of dynamic drivers. You'll get more detail and instrument separation out of the HE-400s. The build quality on the HE-400s are fantastic, but the headphone leans on the heavy side which worries me slightly. I may need to replace the HE-400s pads depending on which they come shipped with. I believe they're the velours in which case great, but if they ship my the leather then I'll have to buy the velours which are only 10 dollars from HIFIMAN.

I hear the DT990s earcups can also fit on the HE-400s.

Anyway, let me stop before I write a review right here.

As for that AKG headphone, I'd almost be tempted to write with whiteout over the AKG text to finish it up, but I know that would look crappy and devalue he headphone. I believe the AKG headbands are easy enough to replace if you wanted to.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*
> 
> BTW, congrats and enjoy.
> Really nice job cleaning them up; how do they sound (details)?


Thanks mate








While using with my amp and turntable, they are astonishing for classical music and some rock/metal songs (mostly from judas priest and queen). Blues, jazz and some others genres they are also great, but i think the bass should be a little bit stronger to feel the beat from the drums. The thing that impressed me the most is that they isolate the sound pretty well.

while using on my pc I really cant say anything, as I am still using a stupid onboard realtek ¬¬ I have to ajust the volume to 75% to hear something


----------



## Khaled G

Add Me, I have Technics RPF 500


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

Haha I'll join up with my noobish Creative Fatal1ty HS-980's. :3 Although it seems this thread is long since dead, almost 600 pages and like what, 100 people on that list?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> Haha I'll join up with my noobish Creative Fatal1ty HS-980's. :3 Although it seems this thread is long since dead, almost 600 pages and like what, 100 people on that list?


Not dead. Most posts in here is headphone related discussion as opposed to just putting their name down.


----------



## Sn0

You can put me on, Ultrasone Pro550


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> Haha I'll join up with my noobish Creative Fatal1ty HS-980's. :3 Although it seems this thread is long since dead, almost 600 pages and like what, 100 people on that list?


I'll do another update soon, I've sort of taken over to keep it updated since Wishmaker went awol









When I have the time I'll look at sorting out a list which people can submit their own info to like in some other clubs on here.

As Kiwi points out though this is also a great discussion thread, it's not all about the list


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Sony PS3 wireless headphones (gaming)

Pioneer CLX50 (home use)

Kicker EB101 (public use)


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> Although it seems this thread is long since dead, almost 600 pages and like what, 100 people on that list?


I think 1074 members is pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I'll do another update soon


I have added a Squeezebox Touch w/ Touch Toolbox 3.0 as a source. Great player.

I no longer have the:
Bifrost. I A/Bed it against my TiHD and it went back under the 15 day return policy.
PK3s. Gifted to my brother.
Westone 2s. I stupidly hooked them up to my O2 with the volume at half what my HD800s receive.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> Although it seems this thread is long since dead, almost 600 pages and like what, 100 people on that list?
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1074 members is pretty good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I'll do another update soon
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have added a Squeezebox Touch w/ Touch Toolbox 3.0 as a source. Great player.
> 
> I no longer have the:
> Bifrost. I A/Bed it against my TiHD and it went back under the 15 day return policy.
> PK3s. Gifted to my brother.
> *Westone 2s. I stupidly hooked them up to my O2 with the volume at half what my HD800s receive*.
Click to expand...











I love laughing at other people's pain. Reminds me how much my life sucks in so many ways.


----------



## Mirjalovic

Let me in, i just get a pair Superlux HD 660 in mail today ! I hope this badass can hold me for a while before i had enough money to buy a better headphone.

so far so good for my music taste, (pop standard 60s, like Andy Williams, Johnny Mathis, Perry Como, Engelbert, etc).


----------



## Simca




----------



## fullrefund

I bought a pair of Sennheiser Hd-518 but i was a bit unsatisfied with it so i decided to take a shortcut and avoid the progressive upgrade path. After a long search, i bought an Hifiman He-500. As for dac, i use an essence stx with a Schiit Lyr as my amp. I must admit that it's a pretty decent setup


----------



## Face76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


What are your initial impressions?


----------



## EpicPie

My normal setup for listening:








Behringer NOX404 and Beyer DT990 250Ω. Trim comes in very handy to reduce any distortion I may get from my source.

All my audio stuff because I less than three audio.


ohmahgerd, headphone amps.


----------



## csm725

DT990 brofist.
I love them!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> DT990 brofist.
> I love them!


*brofist*


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> *brofist*


----------



## bjgrenke

Sold my DT990 Pros the other day. Going to pick up some 770 Pro 250ohms right now. Will post pics tonight


----------



## csm725

Why did you change headphones? Aren't the 990s better?


----------



## EpicPie

DT990's don't offer as much sound isolation as the 880 or 770.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> DT990's don't offer as much sound isolation as the 880 or 770.


Oh okay.
Also have you considered recabling your DT990s?
If so, I know a guy that does it for a great price. I love what he did with mine. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## EpicPie

I don't feel the need to recable them. lol


----------



## csm725

DO EET!
But yeah I understand.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Face76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your initial impressions?
Click to expand...

My impressions of the DT880s are listed in my Sig. My impressions for the ODAC/O2 amp combo are...It's very detailed, very very very quiet in the sense that there's almost no hiss or noise or anything disrupting the music at all unless the song was recorded poorly and the hiss is inherent. I believe I actually have my O2amp on low gain with the volume on max as I believe that produces better SQ than high gain low volume.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csm725*
> 
> Why did you change headphones? Aren't the 990s better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> DT990's don't offer as much sound isolation as the 880 or 770.


Exactly this. I'd get way more use out of a closed headphone.

Listening to them now, they sound great







Can't wait to get these suckers broken in. I'll post pics when I can get them off my head


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My impressions of the DT880s are listed in my Sig. My impressions for the ODAC/O2 amp combo are...It's very detailed, very very very quiet in the sense that there's almost no hiss or noise or anything disrupting the music at all unless the song was recorded poorly and the hiss is inherent. I believe I actually have my O2amp on low gain with the volume on max as I believe that produces better SQ than high gain low volume.


That would be correct. Higher gain has more noise and if you've got the volume turned literally all the way up then there is none of the potentiometers wiper in the audio path which is a good thing. Potentiometers also have channel imbalances on the early part of their rotation so having it turned all the way up is another good thing


----------



## Iislsdum

Do IEMs meet the membership requirements for this club? I recently bought a pair of Sunrise Xciteds, and have been astounded at how much better they sound than my Skullcandy 50/50s. I knew Skullcandy was lousy, but I really didn't know what I was missing, even at approximately the same price point. I guess you guys have heard this rave before, so I'll cut it short. This is my first real audiophile purchase, so right now my music is coming out of my iPod touch, or occasionally my dad's old NAD stereo amp.

Anyway, that's the beginnings of my journey into audiophilia, and I hope to have a good time with my current and future audio purchases.


----------



## bjgrenke

My brand new Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohms









*First Impression*
Keep in mind I'm coming from a pair of 990 pros.

When I first started listening to them, I decided to give a first listen using no EQ at all. And these things are _really_ bassy. I had my 990s at a +6 EQ setting usually on my Fiio E17, and these 770s have that much bass with no EQ.

I've been listening for maybe 3 hours and I haven't felt the need to touch any EQ at all. These headphones give off some mean bass, without loosing the performance of the highs and mids.

I was a little worried coming from an open headphone that I would loose the open, airy feeling. I can tell next to no difference at all in that area with these headphones, and I don't regret choosing a closed headphones. They provide much nicer isolation than my 990s and It's great not having to worry about my listening environment when blasting some tunes.

Overall I'm impressed with these cans and don't regret making the switch. I'll probably leave them on overnight to get some burn in hours then hear the difference in the AM.


----------



## amigo092

I'm in with a pair of Senn HD598!


----------



## boom50cal

Not sure on the quality of it, but it gave me a good laugh when I saw it while browsing SE for a new amp for my Fi 10 in my truck









http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_46559_JDS-Labs-Inc-cMoyBB-v2.03-Altoid-Tin-Headphone-Amplifier.html


----------



## raptorxrx

Just bought a set of Audio Technica M50 white edition. I love the look. It's for the bus, I couldn't get Beats lol. Stylish vs actual headphones. This is a decent cross.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boom50cal*
> 
> Not sure on the quality of it, but it gave me a good laugh when I saw it while browsing SE for a new amp for my Fi 10 in my truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_46559_JDS-Labs-Inc-cMoyBB-v2.03-Altoid-Tin-Headphone-Amplifier.html


Actually not bad at all.


----------



## bjgrenke

Not quite sure where to ask this, but I know there's some DJ's / Producers in this thread, and I'm thinking of getting an entry level mixer myself. I was looking for something cheap like the Numark MixTrack, but then I came across this locally. It looks to me like a Numark Mixdeck, but the price seems too good to be true. Just wanting another opinion, is this a good deal?


----------



## rogueblade

My god these bad boys are a whopping 50% off on Amazon. So tempted seeing the ravings they've had around here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=quincy+jones+headphones&sprefix=quincy+jones+head%2Caps%2C142&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aquincy+jones+headphones&ajr=0


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> My god these bad boys are a whopping 50% off on Amazon. So tempted seeing the ravings they've had around here:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_0_17?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=quincy+jones+headphones&sprefix=quincy+jones+head%2Caps%2C142&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Aquincy+jones+headphones&ajr=0


You should pretty much ignore any listed prices and MSRP for headphones.

They're listed at 350 USD on AKG's website, £350 on their UK website. Based on that kind of listing, £250 street price is very typical for something that's been on the market for long enough. That said, this indicates that the price is lower than it has been generally in the past on Amazon:
http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/products?sq=akg+q701

I don't mean that it's a bad deal, but it's not like you stumbled upon something extraordinary that must be acted upon ASAP.


----------



## zingzong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bjgrenke*
> 
> My brand new Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250ohms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First Impression*
> Keep in mind I'm coming from a pair of 990 pros.
> When I first started listening to them, I decided to give a first listen using no EQ at all. And these things are _really_ bassy. I had my 990s at a +6 EQ setting usually on my Fiio E17, and these 770s have that much bass with no EQ.
> I've been listening for maybe 3 hours and I haven't felt the need to touch any EQ at all. These headphones give off some mean bass, without loosing the performance of the highs and mids.
> I was a little worried coming from an open headphone that I would loose the open, airy feeling. I can tell next to no difference at all in that area with these headphones, and I don't regret choosing a closed headphones. They provide much nicer isolation than my 990s and It's great not having to worry about my listening environment when blasting some tunes.
> Overall I'm impressed with these cans and don't regret making the switch. I'll probably leave them on overnight to get some burn in hours then hear the difference in the AM.


Do your ears start to sweat/get hot after long sessions?


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zingzong*
> 
> Do your ears start to sweat/get hot after long sessions?


No sweat, but they do definitely get hot. Certainly it's part from the warm temperatures in the summer time, but when I do take them off it feels relieving in terms of heat.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> You should pretty much ignore any listed prices and MSRP for headphones.
> They're listed at 350 USD on AKG's website, £350 on their UK website. Based on that kind of listing, £250 street price is very typical for something that's been on the market for long enough. That said, this indicates that the price is lower than it has been generally in the past on Amazon:
> http://uk.camelcamelcamel.com/products?sq=akg+q701
> I don't mean that it's a bad deal, but it's not like you stumbled upon something extraordinary that must be acted upon ASAP.


ah, ty


----------



## TemplarLord

Got them a couple of days ago.



Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro Limited Edition 32 Ohm


----------



## Newwt

Just got my AD500s and Glitch mob is giving me eargasms, I don't sound can get any better.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

you should listen to it on some more bassy headphones like the DT770-DT990 or HD 650s, techno just sounds amazing on them.


----------



## Lifeshield

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigo092*
> 
> I'm in with a pair of Senn HD598!


They look really nice!


----------



## chemicalfan

I'm after the impossible - a budget pair of studio quality headphones. I used to have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT231's, and I really liked the sound quality, but I lost them when I moved house








My favoured retailer doesn't sell them anymore (in fact, they may have even been discontinued), so I'm forced to look elsewhere. With a budget of £30-40, I'm asking a lot, but please can I have some recommendations? I'm looking to avoid the Sennheiser HD202's, as my missus has a pair, and I don't think the sound quality/balance is as good as the Beyer's (studio mixing-wise).


----------



## idaWHALE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chemicalfan*
> 
> I'm after the impossible - a budget pair of studio quality headphones. I used to have a pair of Beyerdynamic DT231's, and I really liked the sound quality, but I lost them when I moved house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favoured retailer doesn't sell them anymore (in fact, they may have even been discontinued), so I'm forced to look elsewhere. With a budget of £30-40, I'm asking a lot, but please can I have some recommendations? I'm looking to avoid the Sennheiser HD202's, as my missus has a pair, and I don't think the sound quality/balance is as good as the Beyer's (studio mixing-wise).


Ultrasone Pro 550's are killer not to mention they look awesome








http://www.ultrasone.com/index.php/en/products/pro-550.html
http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-550-Professional-Headphones/dp/B000YDYEDW
note: amazon has pictures of a blue model. doesn't ship anymore. only the brushed meta/silver is still around

edit: forgot to mention that I have a pair and once you burn in the drivers, I have yet to listen to a pair that sound better. I wrote a review on these a long time ago here


----------



## mikeaj

Good luck finding Ultrasone Pro 550s for 30-40 quid.

These days the Beyerdynamic DT 231 is replaced with the (identical-sounding, supposedly) DT 235:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyerdynamic-DT-235-Headphone-Closed/dp/B00198BY48/

I've listened to one a few times, and I'm not sure if I can call them studio quality. That said, mids/treble should be pretty good unless you're blasting them at loud volumes, and it's not like they have no bass.

edit: why am I responding to a post 4 days old?


----------



## oats2012

Hey add me to the list! Audio Technica ATH-M50







love them even though they are entry level. They sound great to me


----------



## oats2012

@ chemicalfan.....I bought these pioneer Pioneer SE-M390 about 6 months ago because of some good reviews and seemed like a good value for my needs at the time (before I bought ATH-M50).

For walking around in public with they might look a little odd, but for in home use I loved them. They have a very good sound, a little light on the bass (but I'm a bass head so for normal use they are excellent). My only real complaint about them is that the padding on the ears is not ultra thick but it is pretty comfy and doesn't make your head sweat like other ear cups I've tried, including my M50's. So i'm sure a lot of people will not approve of them not being a higher quality brand than Pioneer but I can say that they work very well, sound very good, and are decently comfortable with a long cable to reach anything you need it too. AND its well under the price you gave







hope this helps and cheers!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826621004

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0033PROP8/ref=uwl_bm_im_dp


----------



## boom50cal

Ordered a pair of Audio Technica ATH-700's the other day cause they were on sale for $90 on amazon with free shipping. Will have pics Thursday


----------



## nicoliani

Need advice on a headset. Been disappointed with all I have tried so far.
No usb, light, don't press on the ears and most important not heat up the ears. They should be quality brand too.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> Need advice on a headset. Been disappointed with all I have tried so far.
> No usb, light, don't press on the ears and most important not heat up the ears. They should be quality brand too.
> Any recommendations?


ATH-AD700s + Zalman clip-on mic.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> ATH-AD700s + Zalman clip-on mic.


I tried the AD900 and they where to heavy and chunky for my preferences. And I prefer a headset, think it's to hazzle with a clip on. This is just for gaming purposes, not music or media.


----------



## raptorxrx

If this thing gets edited (the member sheet), I don't have the Sony's anymore.

I have:

Beyerdynamic DT770 80 Ohm.
Kilpsich S4i Black
ATH-M50 White Edition

And that's it.

*On another note.*

Does anyone have any experience with the AntLion Mod Mic? My Zalman Clip On broke and I need a new mic...


----------



## skyn3t

I was thinking in replace my old Sennheiser HD555 Professional Headphones with Sound Channeling with Ultrasone HFI-580 S-Logic Surround Sound Professional Headphones
what you guys think? It will be a downgrade or a fair replacement?

I'm a Gaming person and music occasionally


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> I tried the AD900 and they where to heavy and chunky for my preferences. And I prefer a headset, think it's to hazzle with a clip on. This is just for gaming purposes, not music or media.


AD700s are lighter. I'm not really sure what's a hassle about it, the cables stick to eachother and the mic clips onto the headphone, it's nearly the same as an integrated mic once you attach it. And AD700s are better for gaming than music, generally. They're bass shy which many people don't like but their soundstage and positional accuracy are phenomenal for the price.

Not really sure what headsets give comparable sound quality, not many are up to par with entry-level headphones. PC360s are the only ones that come to mind.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> AD700s are lighter. I'm not really sure what's a hassle about it, the cables stick to eachother and the mic clips onto the headphone, it's nearly the same as an integrated mic once you attach it. And AD700s are better for gaming than music, generally. They're bass shy which many people don't like but their soundstage and positional accuracy are phenomenal for the price.
> Not really sure what headsets give comparable sound quality, not many are up to par with entry-level headphones. PC360s are the only ones that come to mind.


PC360 sucked big time for me. It just made the games boring and lifeless with a very straight sound, I was very disappointed. Besides they weren't comfortable to wear.
I might try the AD700s. Do they create any heat on the ears? PC360's did.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nicoliani*
> 
> PC360 sucked big time for me. It just made the games boring and lifeless with a very straight sound, I was very disappointed. Besides they weren't comfortable to wear.
> I might try the AD700s. Do they create any heat on the ears? PC360's did.


AD700s are very light and open and just kind of sit around your ears, one of the least heat-causing headphones I've worn.


----------



## nicoliani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> AD700s are very light and open and just kind of sit around your ears, one of the least heat-causing headphones I've worn.


Don't know as I already have the Sennheiser HD598, they are great no heat but I was still looking for something lighter and I don't think the AD700s are much different from these.


----------



## nicoliani

What about this ones: Corsair Vengeance 1300
It's no audiophile brand but still.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the AntLion Mod Mic? My Zalman Clip On broke and I need a new mic...


I second that question. Looks like a good mic and cool idea, just wondering if it's really worth the money..


----------



## fofamit

I'd like to Join

Headphones:
AKG K171 MK1
AKG Q701 (white)
Shure SE425 (clear)

Amp:
Matrix M-Stage V2

PMP:
Cowon J3

Not really sure if my Cowon fits in, but oh well xD


----------



## ShadowEW

I 'know' I don't fit in here, I don't splash too much money towards headphones and such all that often.
But, in terms of headphones and headsets I use daily now..

*Shure SRH240A*


*Logitech G930 Headset*


*Pretty Boxes*


----------



## SonDa5

Add me to the list if you have time.









Headphones: ATH-AD700

Components:

Source: Topping D2 DAC

AMP: Topping TP-22


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Hey guys, hows it going?
Havent stopped by here for a long while.

Still running my Grado SR225's and I picked up a Konnekt 24d for dirt cheap off a friend.
I love my 225s for music and movies, but after prolonged use while wearing my glasses my ears can get a bit sore from the headphones pressing in on them.
So I was thinking of looking for a decent pair of over the ear headphones that will be more comfortable for prolonged use.
I am undecided between closed or open back headphones so I was hoping to get some input from you guys.

Price range, around 150-200 dollars.

Thanks,
Schubs


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Hey guys, hows it going?
> Havent stopped by here for a long while.
> Still running my Grado SR225's and I picked up a Konnekt 24d for dirt cheap off a friend.
> I love my 225s for music and movies, but after prolonged use while wearing my glasses my ears can get a bit sore from the headphones pressing in on them.
> So I was thinking of looking for a decent pair of over the ear headphones that will be more comfortable for prolonged use.
> I am undecided between closed or open back headphones so I was hoping to get some input from you guys.
> Price range, around 150-200 dollars.
> Thanks,
> Schubs


I had that comfort issue too with my Alessandro MS-1s.

Closed vs open depends on your environment. Is there a lot of background noise (live near traffic, loud PC/roomates/children, nagging wife, etc.)? Do you want to listen to the background noise or tune it out? etc.

I'm assuming (based on you using SR225s) that you're okay with open headphones, so it mostly comes down to the sound signature of each one and what you're looking for.

Some contenders in that price segment that come to mind are Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80ohm, Ultrasone HFI 780, Sennhesier HD558 (598 for a little more than $200), AKG K271/272, and a bunch of others. I'd suggest doing some research on each and figuring out what about the sound of the Grados you like and don't like and going from there.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I am thinking closed back, maybe something with a bit more bass then what my grado has for watching movies and games and for those nights my roomates are being noisy.

The biggest thing I am looking for is comfort, I want something I can wear for hours without having them become uncomfortable.

Thanks for the help Fortunex!


----------



## pez

I have recently acquired a pair of beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80's. They're my wub wub wub headphones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> I am thinking closed back, maybe something with a bit more bass then what my grado has for watching movies and games and for those nights my roomates are being noisy.
> The biggest thing I am looking for is comfort, I want something I can wear for hours without having them become uncomfortable.
> Thanks for the help Fortunex!


Since owning a pair of SR325i's, I would say the DT 770's are a great compliment to the Grado's. They're definitely awesome for dubstep, movies, games, anything that just needs that 'oomph'. They are somewhat lacking compared to the Grado's in the rock/hardcore/metal department, but that's to be expected from every set of headphones that aren't Grado's







. Oh, and they're ridiculously comfy.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Just purchased a set of HiFiMan HE-500's. I am powering with a Schiit Asgard fed from my Smyth Realiser. Really sounds amazing!


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Just purchased a set of HiFiMan HE-500's. I am powering with a Schiit Asgard fed from my Smyth Realiser. Really sounds amazing!


The Realiser is amazing. Hoping to pick up one of those myself one day.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> The Realiser is amazing. Hoping to pick up one of those myself one day.


I agree! I'd rather listen to music/movie through the Realiser/HE-500's than my $7K speaker setup! It's truly something that needs to be heard to be believed.


----------



## Booty Warrior

So I got my Pro 550s last week and damn... I didn't realize you could be sexually attracted to a pair of headphones.









It's like taking the best of both worlds from my old XB500s and my RX900s... except it does them better than both. Dat BASS!









TL;DR: In!


----------



## mahtareika

Add these Denon AH-D7100 Music Maniac's to my collection. I'm really enjoying them. They remind me of my D5000's before gave them the MarkL mod. No tube amp for these yet!


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stupidhatmatt*
> 
> Just purchased a set of HiFiMan HE-500's. I am powering with a Schiit Asgard fed from my Smyth Realiser. Really sounds amazing!


I enjoyed the HE-500 with the soloist and the HRT streamer II+. It does a nice job powering ortho's, i dare to say its the best SS amp for the HE-6.


----------



## bjgrenke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> Add these Denon AH-D7100 Music Maniac's to my collection. I'm really enjoying them. They remind me of my D5000's before gave them the MarkL mod. No tube amp for these yet!


So sexy


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> Add these Denon AH-D7100 Music Maniac's to my collection. I'm really enjoying them. They remind me of my D5000's before gave them the MarkL mod. No tube amp for these yet!


is that your pic? sexy headphones and amazing picture. looks like a cozy place to listen to music.


----------



## mahtareika

That's my livingroom. I took the picture there for the natural light.


----------



## Face76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I enjoyed the HE-500 with the soloist and the HRT streamer II+. It does a nice job powering ortho's, i dare to say its the best SS amp for the HE-6.


That does appear to be a viable option for the HE-6...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dirtyworks

I can join?

EDIT: Whoops, wrong Ctrl+V lol


----------



## sweffymo

Yo Wishy, if you actually still exist you should amend my entry in the spreadsheet. I now have HD 598s.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img546/7255/img20361.jpg
> I can join?
> EDIT: Whoops, wrong Ctrl+V lol


how do you like those fanny wangs?


----------



## Dirtyworks

This is the best way I can describe the Fanny Wang 3000's:
-They are better than Beats Studio, thats for sure.
-They are better than the Fanny Wang 1000 and Klipsch Mode M40.
-They aren't anywhere near the class my HD25-1 II's are in.
-The bass boost boosts the wrong bass frequencies for anything but thump-thump-thump
-Without bass boost, they are balanced in a HD650 sense.. but they, by orders of magnitude, don't carry themselves as well.
-Girls like them.
-They sound good enough.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dirtyworks*
> 
> -Girls like them.


SOLD!


----------



## Simca

Dose Mids.


----------



## legoman786

Well, I lost the little coil that keeps the pin inside for my HD535's while repairing them. Found a twist tie and pulled the metal out of it to do a duct tape and WD40 fix.


----------



## legoman786

So... I gave up on repairing the HD 535s.

Anyone want a 9"-10" cable for them? http://www.amazon.com/Replacement-Cable-SENNHEISER-Headphones-HD650/dp/B0028PGXRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1349406847&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+535 < Same ones

I'll take any reasonable offer.

Also, what's comparable to the HD 535's? I really miss them, but I can't repair them.


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> Wow, I cannot believe I did not run into this thread before!!
> My Headphones:
> Sennheiser HD555 w/Grill Mod
> Sennheiser HD280
> Thanks!


I have since added:
Sennheiser HD580 (w/HD600 grills, HD650 cable, front/back foam removed) (my main headphones in use with my desktop)
Audio Technica ATH-M50s

Also,
Beats by Dre Beats Pro (I got it off of slickdeals for like $100 refurbished, I can't complain...lol)

I'm planning on purchasing the HD 650 elements from the Sennheiser part store at some point, will post again with updated information.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghabhaducha*
> 
> I have since added:
> Sennheiser HD580 (w/HD600 grills, HD650 cable, front/back foam removed) (my main headphones in use with my desktop)
> Audio Technica ATH-M50s
> Also,
> Beats by Dre Beats Pro (I got it off of slickdeals for like $100 refurbished, I can't complain...lol)
> I'm planning on purchasing the HD 650 elements from the Sennheiser part store at some point, will post again with updated information.


Like the headband and maybe drivers? I'd be interested to see before and after pics


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

join AKG q701


----------



## ghabhaducha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Like the headband and maybe drivers? I'd be interested to see before and after pics


Definitely the elements







Possibly the head cushions. I did have custom poplar ear-cups built for a "closed headphone" effect, though they lose quite a bit of the sound stage in the process. Right now though I'm investing some cash into "diymod"-ing the two ipod video 5.5G's that I have acquired from friends


----------



## lagittaja

For the list my main phones for now has been
Steelseries Siberia V1 Fullsize (with front/back foams removed)
And late last night I ordered these from Germany, should be here maybe in a week or two tops.
Ultrasone HFI-450


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I enjoyed the HE-500 with the soloist and the HRT streamer II+. It does a nice job powering ortho's, i dare to say its the best SS amp for the HE-6.


what other SS amps have you tried the HE-6 with?


----------



## Radmanhs

are the sennheiser pxc 450's good for gaming? and could i join this with them?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> are the sennheiser pxc 450's good for gaming? and could i join this with them?


No they're not good for gaming and aren't recommended unless you need noise cancelling headphones for nose canceling reasons (to block out engine sounds for example). Otherwise, use your money on something better.

Any headphone will get you in the door.


----------



## .Sup

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> are the sennheiser pxc 450's good for gaming? and could i join this with them?


For gaming I prefer open headphones. Better soundstage and 3D awareness and I like to hear my voice non muffled when I speak over teamspeak.


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, thanks for the tips.

How do i join, not in any official threads, i have turtle beach x31's and beats studios


----------



## Radmanhs

what are some really nice sennheiser gaming headphones? which is the best gaming headphones, the hd 600's, rs 180's, or the the astro a50's


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> what are some really nice sennheiser gaming headphones? which is the best gaming headphones, the hd 600's, rs 180's, or the the astro a50's


Most of Sennhesiers mid-range and higher headphones (HD558+) are good for gaming. Their soundstage and clarity are really good.

Out of those three, the HD600s are the better headphone by _far_.


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, thanks, just wondering how i "join" because i see people with like the 5ghz oc club and stuff


----------



## Fortunex

You just make a post with the requirements of joining (picture of your headphones, or 5GHz overclock, or whatever) and whoever is in charge of the thread will add you.


----------



## Radmanhs

My headphones, hope to add sennheiser's after Christmas


----------



## Simca

That's amazing, I didn't think anyone on OCN could waste money in a better way than what you posted above.


----------



## Porter_

there's a less pompous and insulting way of getting your point across.


----------



## Radmanhs

im sorry before i never really knew what high quality audio was until recently. i got the 31's 2 years ago and the beats half off, for music at school. before i knew about any of the high end stuff from ocn...


----------



## Simca

Well, that's a start. Now it's time to give up the Z5500s as well.


----------



## Radmanhs

when did i ever say i had z5500's?


----------



## Radmanhs

ok... what are some good noise canceling headphones under $250? ones that i can walk around with around my neck


----------



## Simca

Don't get noise canceling headphones.

You literally just busted a vein in my head. I can feel it quivering.


----------



## lagittaja

Instead of noise cancellation, go for simple isolation and I guess you don't wish to pay huge bucks, get something along the lines of AKG K81DJ, Ultrasone HFI-450, Sony MDR-V6 and so on.
After some debating I ordered the HFI-450's.
This thread helped me make my decision. http://www.head-fi.org/t/433318/shootout-104-portable-headphones-reviewed-klipsch-image-one-added-10-02-12


----------



## Radmanhs

ok simca, im sorry, i hope it heals







i just am not sure what is a super good set of headphones for under $250, thats my budget. i do do a bit better than the ones you showed me because if i find some good headphones, ill sell my beats and get those


----------



## lagittaja

Well if you want isolation and some sort of portability then
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD25-1-II-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B000TDZOXG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350208182&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd25
http://www.amazon.com/beyerdynamic-DT1350-Beyerdynamic-Tesla-1350/dp/B004QMH8KI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350208027&sr=8-1&keywords=beyerdynamic+dt+1350


----------



## Radmanhs

ok, thanks. anyone have any other suggestions? other than these 2 good headphones?

simca... i have learned a lot about the actual computer part about computers... my next set is learning all about the audio


----------



## Fortunex

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro, Sennhesier HD598, AKG Q701 (needs a decent amp and source), might be able to find some Denon D2000s on sale for around that price.


----------



## Radmanhs

ok thanks, will look at those


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's amazing, I didn't think anyone on OCN could waste money in a better way than what you posted above.


perhaps they were a gift, he does say he wants some Senns, he cant be al bad in my book


----------



## Radmanhs

thanks, i got them both for christmas over the past 3 years


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's amazing, I didn't think anyone on OCN could waste money in a better way than what you posted above.
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps they were a gift, he does say he wants some Senns, he cant be al bad in my book
Click to expand...

This is true; however, if one weren't ignorant on the subject they would immediately sell for massive profit and purchase proper headphones.


----------



## Radmanhs

i would sell but... my parents dont want me to... they think they sound great or else i would


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i would sell but... my parents dont want me to... they think they sound great or else i would


Tell em the Senns will sounds 10 fold better


----------



## raptorxrx

Man, it's cool. If they sound good to you, that's all that matters. Beats _do_ have there place no matter how much I dislike them. As for your parents, come up with 5 reasons you should be able to sell them.

Selling things is a valuable lesson in economics
You are learning between "quality" and quality. What I mean is that your learning that what's marketed as the best usually isn't.
Learning how to sell things is a tool you can use later in life
Those are off the top of my head. Think up of improved reasons of those. Than talk to your parents. At least that's what I do with mine


----------



## Radmanhs

ill see if i can convince my mom to let me, any other ideas if that doesnt work?


----------



## Radmanhs

thanks raptor, may have to include that in my argument. hopefully my dad will come through, he normally does


----------



## raptorxrx

Don't be pushy. That never works. Only logical thinking.


----------



## Radmanhs

yep, thats how i roll


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> ill see if i can convince my mom to let me, any other ideas if that doesnt work?


The Senn's are made to last and can't be replaced readily or easily for the money, that and I've seen turtle beaches break VERY easily


----------



## Radmanhs

i am going to replace both with a couple pairs of senn's. are the hd 380 pros good with an ipod? or do they take too much power


----------



## raptorxrx

I've got Like New White M50's going for $80 in the FS section if anyone's interested.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Hmm, are Sennheiser HD 203's good enough?

Mine..


----------



## raptorxrx

^Any headphone gets you in the door.


----------



## Radmanhs

really hope i can get some senns's lol


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> i am going to replace both with a couple pairs of senn's. are the hd 380 pros good with an ipod? or do they take too much power


According to this and this the volume is fairly high, definitely within the range handled comfortably by an iPod, and it's a relatively easy load, even for most integrated amplifiers.

As for whether or not you'll like the sound or the fit, that's another matter. There's a wide world of headphones out there, some of which are good, many of which are not sold by Sennheiser.


----------



## h3ll0

Bose AE2
Sony XB-500
Klipsh S2


----------



## Radmanhs

ya i know, will do a little testing with a few good companies that are like senn's


----------



## Radmanhs

just wondering. for fps games, are the astro a50's in the running? unlike my x31's lol


----------



## Porter_

grab a pop/coffee/beer/whatever and sit down and read this and this. i've never heard the A50's but i'm confident in saying that spending $300 on a wireless gaming headset is not a good buy. in general, avoid 'gaming headsets' and wireless anything. there might be a few exceptions to the rule but they will not offer much value for the money.


----------



## wolfeking

I know my headphones suck compared to the rest on here, but they are mine, and sound okay to me (remember, I am on crappy integrated audio most of the time (crappy as in 2006-7 standard).

JVC XX HA-M5X.
Does what I ask it to. Reproduces music really well. Has above average bass. And does an excellent job of playing anything at decibels that drowned out any external sound. Can double as speakers with volume at 100%.


----------



## Radmanhs

alright, just wondering because i believe i get headphones at best buy for just over half off in most cases.

for gaming, since some sennheisers like the ones i was looking at, dont have a mic. could i just get something like a blue snowball and somehow connect it to my xbox? or pc when i build a new beast gaming one?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> alright, just wondering because i believe i get headphones at best buy for just over half off in most cases.
> for gaming, since some sennheisers like the ones i was looking at, dont have a mic. could i just get something like a blue snowball and somehow connect it to my xbox? or pc when i build a new beast gaming one?


Get the headphones for the sound and then for mic just get a clip on mic with in-line mute/volume that can connect to mic port at bottom of 360 controller. Then get a dedicated usb interface mic for your desktop, I'm going to assume you don't want to spend too much so anything from Samson, Blue, or even Audio-Technica under $70 will suffice I'm guessing.


----------



## Radmanhs

ya, for the mic like a blue snowball would be fine for the price, and ill look at some clip-on mics for cheap because that doesnt matter really, as long as it works


----------



## Simca

Snowball OP and I don't mean overpowered.

Let's try to not to post every other time with an swear word or similar word in it.


----------



## Radmanhs

... i dont ttry to put a cuss word in every one... only happened twice because it was very late at night and i couldn't think straight. ain't happening any more lol


----------



## vicyo

Re-re-cabled my old K241, this time i got some black Santo Angelo R30 cable and P10N ST plug (not sure if this brand is known overseas, but they are great for my current budget)

This time I did a better where the cable goes into the headphone, put some PET techflex







for some protection (sleevings are extremely rare in brasil) and added a ferrite choke just for looks since I have allot of them lying around in my drawers


happily i also got a STX for my pc and a Luxman L-530 for my turntable


----------



## Mad Pistol

I finally got around to getting my first "big boy" pair of headphones.

Shure SRH-440

They only have about 10-20 hours worth of time clocked on them so far, so they're not fully broken in, but so far, these things are an amazing set of cans for the price. They are head, neck, and shoulders above anything else I've ever had. The clarity of sound across the spectrum is very tight and well controlled.



At some point, I'll get around to getting a proper amp and a $200 pro-grade set of cans, but until then, these things are rocking my head hard. I can't find ANYTHING that these cans don't excel at. Everything sounds so freakin good!

Don't get these for gaming, but for music and movies, it's difficult to fault the SRH 440's.


----------



## Outcasst

Hello!

I currently have a pair of PC350's and I have been extremely tempted by the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium (600 Ohm version).

Wondering if these would be a worthy improvement?

I do an average amount of gaming, but focus on watching movies and listening to movie soundtracks.

I'm using a Xonar STX sound card.

Edit: I was also looking at the Beyerdynamic MMX 300 for the convenience of having a microphone attached. Would these sound as good as the 880's?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Hello!
> I currently have a pair of PC350's and I have been extremely tempted by the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium (600 Ohm version).
> Wondering if these would be a worthy improvement?
> I do an average amount of gaming, but focus on watching movies and listening to movie soundtracks.
> I'm using a Xonar STX sound card.
> Edit: I was also looking at the Beyerdynamic MMX 300 for the convenience of having a microphone attached. Would these sound as good as the 880's?


Yes, the 880s would be a good improvement.

And no, I don't think the MMX 300's would sound as good. But I'm not sure.


----------



## Simca

THe MMX300s sound like DT770s. So a completely different sound and sophistication involved there. The DT770s are more bassy while the DT880s are neutral and provide greater clarity.


----------



## admflameberg

Then if you still need a mic, you could get a clip on mic that i sure many people mention already, Then if you dont wanna fumble cables, you could twist tie the cables of the clip mic to the headphone cable. So they dont get caught on something. I also remember about some kind of mic mount that had a magnet in it that sticks to headphones. I just dont remember the name of it.


----------



## Dr216

Just took delivery of a pair of AKG K550, Have to say I'm impressed by the build quality, comfort and they sound lovely. Will go a bit more in depth when i've burned them in a little and had a chance to test them with some different sources.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Just took delivery of a pair of AKG K550, Have to say I'm impressed by the build quality, comfort and they sound lovely. Will go a bit more in depth when i've burned them in a little and had a chance to test them with some different sources.


Please do, was interested by them for the price point


----------



## Baasha

Just started my headphone collection:









Sennheiser PC350 & Sennheiser HD800










Will be getting upgraded cables (Cardas?) soon as well as adding a dedicated tube-amp (Woo Audio?) and DAC (???). Right now, I'm powering the HD800 via a Denon A/V Receiver and the PC350 is just running onboard sound (SoundCore3D by Creative on ASRock Extreme11).

Next on the list is the Audeze LCD-3.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Please do, was interested by them for the price point


First impressions are very good. I've not had a chance to burn them in but have now had a good few hours on them.

My comparison points are: AKG k702 and Bayerdnamic 770 pro 80ohm
Sources : Cayman DAC/headphone amp, and direct from my cowen S9
Test tracks (FLAC): 3 hours of the dire straights XD

This is very much a first impressions not indepth partly as im not really knowledgeable enough and partly as I'm lazy.

The good: Extreamly comfortable comparable to the k702 without the "bump issue", Great sound issolation very little to no sound leakage, the sound stage is massive for a closed can (they dont realy sound like a closed can), Clear precise audio, Reletively easy to drive for "decent" sound.

The bad: They kind of move around on your head if you make sudden movements making the"seal" break and the sound goes flat, They are huge people with small heads probably wont get on with these at all my 770's I use at one less than max head size these I have set at 2/10 thats how huge they are.

The ugly : these are.

The sound: Through the Cayman - Clear precise "nuetral" but not dull sound, extreamly open, bass is clear and punchy but not overbearing or muddy. I was impressed at how much detail I could pull out particularly on the edges of the sound stage.

through the S9- Lacking the detail a little but still very competant compared to my 770s while you don't need an amp to drive them you will miss out on the real quality these phones have to offer, That said with thier size they are and the lack of clamping power they are possibly not ideal for mobile listening anyway.


----------



## clark_b

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Will be getting upgraded cables (Cardas?) soon as well as adding a dedicated tube-amp (Woo Audio?) and DAC (???).


I'd pass on the snake-oil cables and put the money towards a better amp and/or DAC, but to each his own


----------



## ironfront

I've got a pair of ATH-AD700's I've had for years that I really like and a pair of Sennheiser CX 200's I use at the gym


----------



## lagittaja

Well here's my a tad more official apply for the club









So
Ultrasone HFI-450's
Steelseries Siberia Fullsize V1


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironfront*
> 
> a pair of Sennheiser CX 200's I use at the gym


I see we're in the same boat lol, best buds I picked up for $11(?) on sale from newegg for the gym
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions are very good. I've not had a chance to burn them in but have now had a good few hours on them.
> My comparison points are: AKG k702 and Bayerdnamic 770 pro 80ohm
> Sources : Cayman DAC/headphone amp, and direct from my cowen S9
> Test tracks (FLAC): 3 hours of the dire straights XD
> This is very much a first impressions not indepth partly as im not really knowledgeable enough and partly as I'm lazy.
> The good: Extreamly comfortable comparable to the k702 without the "bump issue", Great sound issolation very little to no sound leakage, the sound stage is massive for a closed can (they dont realy sound like a closed can), Clear precise audio, Reletively easy to drive for "decent" sound.
> The bad: They kind of move around on your head if you make sudden movements making the"seal" break and the sound goes flat, They are huge people with small heads probably wont get on with these at all my 770's I use at one less than max head size these I have set at 2/10 thats how huge they are.
> The ugly : these are.
> The sound: Through the Cayman - Clear precise "nuetral" but not dull sound, extreamly open, bass is clear and punchy but not overbearing or muddy. I was impressed at how much detail I could pull out particularly on the edges of the sound stage.
> through the S9- Lacking the detail a little but still very competant compared to my 770s while you don't need an amp to drive them you will miss out on the real quality these phones have to offer, That said with thier size they are and the lack of clamping power they are possibly not ideal for mobile listening anyway.


Understandable with proper burn in time needed







, and 3 hours of classic rock, good man lol.

With the seal breaking do you mean the head band slips forward or backward with the movements or is it the cups?

Seem like they're big from what you say, ugly though? I think they're acceptable compared to other home use sets, maybe even able to be taken out for one day a year

Is the bass able to be felt or just punchy in itself? Was wondering because the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro and this set was what I was looking for, bit of a bass head but not overly so. Using ATH-M50se atm


----------



## ironfront

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I see we're in the same boat lol, best buds I picked up for $11(?) on sale from newegg for the gym


I paid $30 for mine









Still pretty nice for $30 to be honest though.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironfront*
> 
> I paid $30 for mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still pretty nice for $30 to be honest though.


Yah they're actually pretty great, still good price for a good product , I was looking for backups but turned out to be my primary pair, that and the bass is punchy as anything I've listened to for the price


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Understandable with proper burn in time needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and 3 hours of classic rock, good man lol.


<3 me a bit of classic rock will do a more scientific side by side with some benchmark tracks at some point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> With the seal breaking do you mean the head band slips forward or backward with the movements or is it the cups?


Out of the box the whole lot moves around on your head when you walking, But with a little alteration to the clamping force I've more or less eliminated it as a problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Seem like they're big from what you say, ugly though? I think they're acceptable compared to other home use sets, maybe even able to be taken out for one day a year


Ugly might be an overstatement but they are very functional looking I've seen better looking and significantly smaller looking ear defenders
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Is the bass able to be felt or just punchy in itself? Was wondering because the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro and this set was what I was looking for, bit of a bass head but not overly so. Using ATH-M50se atm


Its crisp clear and has enough body that its clearly present in the mix but its not overbearing, Its definately there but its very well ballanced (for my taste). I would say the bass is the suffers the most when you take away the amp.


----------



## LocutusH

Hello all

I just bought a new FiiO E17 Headphone AMP+DAC, and a new Sennheiser HD598








(had a HD555 and a Xonar DX used before)



Short verdict: AWESOME.









Some questions:
1. Do i need to "burn in" the headphone? With some noise, or idk...
2. Use Optical on the Xonar, or the spdif on the integrated sound, or forget these, and just USB?
3. Do i need to raise the setting 44.1khz/16bit? The max is 96khz/24bit. In wich way does this matter?


----------



## lagittaja

1) I would say yes for burn in, no for noise. Just listen to music. It's either a) the element suspensions loosen up and sound improves or b) your ears get used to the new headphones
2) I personally would use the optical out from your Xonar. It has higher sampling rate (192kHz/24bit) while USB is only 96/24. It matters if you listen to really high quality lossless files.
3) See 2)


----------



## sweffymo

My 598s definitely started to sound better (at least to me) after around 2 weeks of listening for a few hours per day and using them on my computer every day.

My poor sound card only supports 48khz sample rate.


----------



## admflameberg

If you listen to high sample rate music then that give you the reason to switch from it. Unless you don't


----------



## sweffymo

Most of my FLACs were ripped at 48khz because I knew that I had that limitation. I'm not sure what sample rate my Clip+ will do, but the music sounds fine to me the way it is and I don't want to expose myself to something that is massively better or I won't be able to listen to music normally until I have something that sounds that good.


----------



## ulnevrgtit

I'm not sure what the requirements are for this club but I have the following (more iems than headphones)...do I qualify?

Grado SR80i, SR60

Weston 4

Ultimate Ears TF10

Etymotics ER4S, HF3

Klipsch Image X5


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 1) I would say yes for burn in, no for noise. Just listen to music. It's either a) the element suspensions loosen up and sound improves or b) your ears get used to the new headphones
> 2) I personally would use the optical out from your Xonar. It has higher sampling rate (192kHz/24bit) while USB is only 96/24. It matters if you listen to really high quality lossless files.
> 3) See 2)


Ok then.
And what about games? I do play BF3 a lot. Does that (or in general games) need a higher setting?

If i set it to the highest possible setting, does that cause something negative, when i listen to lower quality (lower as the setting itself) audio? Or do i have to deal with increased delay because of the processing power it needs? (sorry if the question is dumb, i dont really know how this works)


----------



## kalsylum

May I join? I have AKG Q701, Superlux HD668B with Fiio E10 as DAC and Objective2 (NwAvGuy O2) Amplifier.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> May I join? I have AKG Q701, Superlux HD668B with Fiio E10 as DAC and Objective2 (NwAvGuy O2) Amplifier.


Must Post Pics To Join.

Simcas Rule No.4362.


----------



## raptorxrx

^Correction, rule number 4631


----------



## kalsylum

Where can I find the rules?

Sure, here are the pictures.

Here's my O2 Amp and Fiio E10 sitting on top of it


My AKG Q701



And lastly, my Superlux HD668B


----------



## Maximillian-E

I have Logitech G35 Gaming Headphones

Ordered Panasonic HTX-7

And have my Klipsh S3's

I have tried out the ATH m30's at GC, and I was rather let down by the preformance of them, I know there was no burn in because they were just out of the box but still...

EDIT:
I will upload my own pics soon, Does anyone know of any repais to fix the G35's? the little plasticy bit that holds on the ear cup has snapped off and I am using gorilla tape and zip ties to keep it on.


----------



## MyNamesAlex

I like the G35 too, it's a nice set appearance wise, good software, and great sound. Every now and then I get an audio glitch with weird metallic sounds though. That's annoying but is usually quickly fixed by disabling and enabling the headphones device in windows, or just muting and unmuting windows. Have a button for that on the keyboard.

Sent from my Gizmo 9001 using Spirit Bomb


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalsylum*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1101922/width/350/height/700


i dig the O2 faceplate


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i dig the O2 faceplate


This is rather surprising...

Anyway does IEM counts? I thought it's a headphone only club.


----------



## Maximillian-E

I was just listing what I have as far as audio goes, If any one has a way to repair the ligitech g35's I would greatly appreciate a link or guide on how to do so.


----------



## kalsylum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillian-E*
> 
> I was just listing what I have as far as audio goes, If any one has a way to repair the ligitech g35's I would greatly appreciate a link or guide on how to do so.


Well if IEMs count I would be glad to enroll my JAYS T-Jays Two!

I hope these link might help.

Code:



Code:


http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:13264
http://3dnor.no/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22&language=en

Is this the "plasticky" thing that you're talking about? The first one will require you to have a 3D printer and the second one is an online shop selling that part. Otherwise, super glue?


----------



## Maximillian-E

its the pivot joint right above the cup.


----------



## llamaboy

I have an addition to the database!
Beyerdynamics DTX 710

Beyer's 'base model,' but I'm really impressed, even if not in the same league as my 600's. I needed something portable, and the BX had these for some reason. Always wanted to try Beyer's stuff, no regrets at all.
Amplifies well with the FiiO E10 and E11, but that's all subjective, so that doesn't really count for anything.
Makes me want to splurge on a pair of 880's, but I'd rather save up for a pair of blue Amperiors.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

just curious if anyone here has seen or tried these new Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro headohones?

they look kinda cool, was thinking of getting them for the iPhone.......


----------



## ckWL

Audio-Technica's ATH-A900x

Sennheiser HD 555

Steelseries Siberia V2


----------



## Outcasst

Just got my DT 880's. They are great, however I'm getting some distortion in tracks where the PC350's did not. Is this down to them not being burned in properly yet?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Just got my DT 880's. They are great, however I'm getting some distortion in tracks where the PC350's did not. Is this down to them not being burned in properly yet?


I usually give a 100hr burn in time with any set of good headphones, just play that musak. Even just let em play when you sleep and shove in a drawer, if it persists you'll be able to return or if someone else has an opinion


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Just got my DT 880's. They are great, however I'm getting some distortion in tracks where the PC350's did not. Is this down to them not being burned in properly yet?


Are they MP3s? Yes, they are. DT880s HATE MP3s. Upgrade to FLAC and see that go away.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Are they MP3s? Yes, they are. DT880s HATE MP3s. Upgrade to FLAC and see that go away.


This, if your doing mp3s do at least 256kbps , 320 is what I use primarily. FLAC or anything else in lossless will serve you better.


----------



## Outcasst

The track in question is an MP3 yes. I will try to get a hold of a FLAC copy and compare them


----------



## Porter_

maybe the DT880's are particularly revealing. however i can't hear the difference between WAV and 256AAC on my DT770's, XPT100 (FA-003/HM5 clone), or HD280's <-- my most revealing headphone.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> maybe the DT880's are particularly revealing. however i can't hear the difference between WAV and 256AAC on my DT770's, XPT100 (FA-003/HM5 clone), or HD280's <-- my most revealing headphone.


The average person can't hear the difference... a vast majority of people who think they can could not pick out the MP3 track in a blind test. The best I've seen is someone get a consistent 7/10... which means you could hear it, but definitely not the difference people make it out to be since best case you're thinking an MP3 is FLAC 30% of the time.

When you do compare mp3 to flac to see if that helps, make sure to try to do it blind; have someone else name the tracks 1 and 2 (or better yet have 3 copies of each), and not tell you which is which. Remove anything in your media player that tells you the file size or type, and try comparing.

That being said there's really no reason to not use FLAC these days... even with a large library, having 100gb of music isn't a huge deal with modern hard drive sizes.


----------



## mikeaj

DT880 generally has low distortion, good characteristics overall, and it has something of a treble peak. I think mp3 compression artifacts tend to show up more in the treble, or at least that's what I remember the last time I tried some really crude spectral analysis of the difference between mp3 and the original. Those factors should combine to make artifacts easier to hear.

In practice, it still may not be audible for most music, with a reasonable encoder and high bitrate, at a given listening volume. It also depends on how hard you're listening, if you know what to listen for (then again, who _wants_ to hear the compression artifacts? if you don't hear them, be glad), and so on.

Very likely, any issues could be on the recording in the first place and not a result of lossy encoding. Plenty of mastering jobs are not that great or not really targeted for higher-fidelity playback systems.


----------



## Partol

Most of my 128kbps mp3's sound terrible with my DT 880's. 192kbps MP3 is tolerable.
256kbps mp3 sounds good. 320kbps mp3 sounds very good.
not much experience with FLAC.

Anyone know a good site with (legal) mp3 vs flac comparison?

My favorite music to listen to with DT 880's is electronic music because the recordings often seem to be very high quality.


----------



## Outcasst

I tried the FLAC version of the track I was experiencing distortion with, and it's still there. I find it happens quite a bit on youtube videos with people talking also, so it's on the higher end of the sound scale.

The track in question BTW is Daft Punk - The Grid from the Tron Legacy OST. Starts after about 47 seconds in.

These have only had about 5 hours of burn in time though, so I hope it's just that.

Edit: had another thought. Didn't occur to me at first becuase it doesn't happen with the PC350's;

I'm currently using onboard audio (not by choice) while my STX is in for repair/replacement. Could it be that the onboard cannot drive these headphones, causing the distortion?


----------



## Azefore

Eww on-board but there's rather harsh highs imo in the track (listen to it quite a bit). Perhaps a combination of both?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I'm currently using onboard audio (not by choice) while my STX is in for repair/replacement. Could it be that the onboard cannot drive these headphones, causing the distortion?


100% guarantee it's the onboard. Nicer headphones are more revealing and really show the flaws with onboard audio.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> 100% guarantee it's the onboard. Nicer headphones are more revealing and really show the flaws with onboard audio.


Yeah thought as much. They sound great on onboard, so I can't wait to get the STX back. May be a while though knowing ASUS's RMA process...

Other than that I'm just waiting for my ModMic to arrive. Seems like they are having some production issues so it could be a few weeks before I get it. For now I'm having to use my PC350's around my neck whilst wearing the 880's if I wanna use VOIP


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah thought as much. They sound great on onboard, so I can't wait to get the STX back. May be a while though knowing ASUS's RMA process...


When me and my brother both got Denon D2000's, we setup my computer vs his to try a blind test vs onboard and a x-fi... then the track distorted horribly on the onboard and was difficult to listen to







. We were thinking we would have to A/B back and forth a few times to start noticing the difference... I think the low quality of onboard audio is really understated.


----------



## biatchi

Which DT's are they?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> maybe the DT880's are particularly revealing. however i can't hear the difference between WAV and 256AAC on my DT770's, XPT100 (FA-003/HM5 clone), or HD280's <-- my most revealing headphone.
> 
> 
> 
> The average person can't hear the difference... a vast majority of people who think they can could not pick out the MP3 track in a blind test. The best I've seen is someone get a consistent 7/10... which means you could hear it, but definitely not the difference people make it out to be since best case you're thinking an MP3 is FLAC 30% of the time.
> 
> When you do compare mp3 to flac to see if that helps, make sure to try to do it blind; have someone else name the tracks 1 and 2 (or better yet have 3 copies of each), and not tell you which is which. Remove anything in your media player that tells you the file size or type, and try comparing.
> 
> That being said there's really no reason to not use FLAC these days... even with a large library, having 100gb of music isn't a huge deal with modern hard drive sizes.
Click to expand...

The issue isn't MP3 vs FLAC. It's an issue the DT880s have with MP3s and distortion/compression. The DT880s need high bitrate running through them or else they fail it seems. I wouldn't even say it has to do with the headphone being revealing it's simply an interesting issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> DT880 generally has low distortion, good characteristics overall, and it has something of a treble peak. I think mp3 compression artifacts tend to show up more in the treble, or at least that's what I remember the last time I tried some really crude spectral analysis of the difference between mp3 and the original. Those factors should combine to make artifacts easier to hear.
> 
> In practice, it still may not be audible for most music, with a reasonable encoder and high bitrate, at a given listening volume. It also depends on how hard you're listening, if you know what to listen for (then again, who _wants_ to hear the compression artifacts? if you don't hear them, be glad), and so on.
> 
> Very likely, any issues could be on the recording in the first place and not a result of lossy encoding. Plenty of mastering jobs are not that great or not really targeted for higher-fidelity playback systems.


Depending on the compression of the MP3 it can be very easy to hear distortion, but it's not even natural distortion..it sounds very much like sliding nails down a chalk board. It's absolutely painful to listen to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I tried the FLAC version of the track I was experiencing distortion with, and it's still there. I find it happens quite a bit on youtube videos with people talking also, so it's on the higher end of the sound scale.
> 
> The track in question BTW is Daft Punk - The Grid from the Tron Legacy OST. Starts after about 47 seconds in.
> 
> These have only had about 5 hours of burn in time though, so I hope it's just that.
> 
> Edit: had another thought. Didn't occur to me at first becuase it doesn't happen with the PC350's;
> 
> I'm currently using onboard audio (not by choice) while my STX is in for repair/replacement. Could it be that the onboard cannot drive these headphones, causing the distortion?












Really? smh.

Yeah, that's most likely your problem in combination with Mp3. You need an amp for the DT880s especially the higher ohm versions. Nothing is wrong with that track on the DT880s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Eww on-board but there's rather harsh highs imo in the track (listen to it quite a bit). Perhaps a combination of both?


They're not that harsh and definitely not for the DT880s. Nothing to do with the combination of the two.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Onboard audio is great IMHO.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Onboard audio is great IMHO.


I agree, I think onboard audio is great. It's better than smashing rocks into my ears and grinding away until I bleed inwards and lose all hearing completely.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree, I think onboard audio is great. It's better than smashing rocks into my ears and grinding away until I bleed inwards and lose all hearing completely.


I honestly believe the differences between today's onboard implementations and outboard circuits range from negligible to marginal.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I honestly believe the differences between today's onboard implementations and outboard circuits range from negligible to marginal.


That's what I thought too, but it simply couldn't be further from the truth. The difference is still painfully obvious, just hearing the onboard once with the headphones is enough to tell it's the onboard, you don't even have to compare.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's what I thought too, but it simply couldn't be further from the truth. The difference is still painfully obvious, just hearing the onboard once with the headphones is enough to tell it's the onboard, you don't even have to compare.


It does depend on the implementation. I suppose I should have clarified that the processing components should be roughly equivalent.

I'm a huge proponent of quality onboard and cost-effective solutions.


----------



## Partol

Back in 2011, I used my new DT 880's for 2 days with on-board sound.
This is what I wrote.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1047018/which-high-quality-gaming-headphones-sound-card/10#post_14204548

_"In the 2 days that I tested my DT 880's with VIA sound, I heard an audio glitch every 30min-1hour or so. Nothing major. just a very brief sound similiar to scratching fingernails on cardboard. That's gone now"_

With Creative Titanium HD installed,
_"Music sounds more refinded: no harshness at all, well balanced lows/mids/highs, very clear/pure sound, and no glitches."_


----------



## rogueblade

Hi Guys,

I've owned HD555's for the past few years and a Xonar DX sound card. In the past year or so my interest in EDM (electro house and such) has drastically grown. In fact it's 90% of what I listen to these days. I'm beginning to feel like the HD555's are kind of lacking for this experience due to them being open ear and not very bass-y. Now I'm not looking for full on bass drivers but does anyone have recommendations for headphones for electro dance music fans?


----------



## bobfig

DT770 80ohm


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The average person can't hear the difference... a vast majority of people who think they can could not pick out the MP3 track in a blind test. The best I've seen is someone get a consistent 7/10... which means you could hear it, but definitely not the difference people make it out to be since best case you're thinking an MP3 is FLAC 30% of the time.


Given that it varies heavily with the source, quality of original recording and the quality of the headphones/speakers its not really possible to make such a genralisation, on my mobile setup ( cowen s9 >akg450) I cant tell the difference between high vbr and flac on any track however familiar i am with it. however on my home rig I can tell you which is flac and which is mp3 on most pink floyd and all of the dire straits with so far 100% accuracy but the sample size is too small to say difinatively me and my housemate only tried it with a 20track sample.

Im certain that if i wasnt very familiar with the tracks in question though i wouldnt stand a snowballs chance.


----------



## Dynastyy

i have sibera v2s would like to join


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I've owned HD555's for the past few years and a Xonar DX sound card. In the past year or so my interest in EDM (electro house and such) has drastically grown. In fact it's 90% of what I listen to these days. I'm beginning to feel like the HD555's are kind of lacking for this experience due to them being open ear and not very bass-y. Now I'm not looking for full on bass drivers but does anyone have recommendations for headphones for electro dance music fans?


My picks from most to least preferred

Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2

ATH-M50

M-Audio Q40

Sony XB500


----------



## ohhgourami

Add me in for owning Hifiman HE-6's and Ortofon e-Q7 IEMs.


----------



## rogueblade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> I've owned HD555's for the past few years and a Xonar DX sound card. In the past year or so my interest in EDM (electro house and such) has drastically grown. In fact it's 90% of what I listen to these days. I'm beginning to feel like the HD555's are kind of lacking for this experience due to them being open ear and not very bass-y. Now I'm not looking for full on bass drivers but does anyone have recommendations for headphones for electro dance music fans?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> My picks from most to least preferred
> Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2
> ATH-M50
> M-Audio Q40
> Sony XB500


Thanks, and the Pro700MK2's......are those youre favourite just generally or you're considering the electro music I mention? Just want to double check







Not knowing too much about headphones these days, I would have thought a nice replacement may have cost more?
Do you also game with these headphones?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Thanks, and the Pro700MK2's......are those youre favourite just generally or you're considering the electro music I mention? Just want to double check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not knowing too much about headphones these days, I would have thought a nice replacement may have cost more?
> Do you also game with these headphones?


I'm a basshead myself, you said electro so I figured you liked some bass in there. I've used two sets of these at school from friends and with just a amped soundcard the bass will have you smiling, I'm considering the purchase myself. The ATH-M50s are a toned down version, still has a bit of a punch while being more clear overall. I personally don't primarily game with headphones just because when I do play it's usually a game that doesn't need a lot of directional awareness and I like to use my speakers whenever possible but the times I have the M50s are preferable over my own set of HD555s.

You can spend more on a set of cans but once you make the change to closed back you'll see it doesn't cost a whole lot to get the effect. A pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohms can be a good choice as well but it'll be a little less punchy imo. What type of price range you looking at for these?


----------



## golfergolfer

So I am looking at getting a headset too I have narrowed it down the the ATH-M50; however, Azefore has now tossed the Pro700MK2's in the mix... Am I right in saying that these two sets are almost the same but the Pro's pack a bit more punch in the bass? Also I am interested in a sound card for my PC. I really don't want to spend too much as I am just getting into the audiophile stuff so I was looking at the ASUS Xonar DGX. Worth it? I plan on ordering this all very soon so your help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## General Crumples

Can you please add the Panasonic RP HTF600-S to mine? TY


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *golfergolfer*
> 
> So I am looking at getting a headset too I have narrowed it down the the ATH-M50; however, Azefore has now tossed the Pro700MK2's in the mix... Am I right in saying that these two sets are almost the same but the Pro's pack a bit more punch in the bass? Also I am interested in a sound card for my PC. I really don't want to spend too much as I am just getting into the audiophile stuff so I was looking at the ASUS Xonar DGX. Worth it? I plan on ordering this all very soon so your help will be greatly appreciated


The Pro 700s have some the most apparent bass sub $500, the mids/highs take a bit of a dive because of this but it's not overly so. EQ would fix em right up once you got them to whatever you liking is. As for the card I've heard nothing but good from DG owners, not so much DGX but the only difference I can muster is the connection type so in that regard DGX would be the easiest accommodate. With either set of headphones you'll be happy, go 700 if you want that extra bass available.


----------



## Kopenhagen

Hey guys, I wanna join! I've got a pair of AKG K271s I listen to every day, for almost 5 years now, and a pair of Ultrasone pro900s. I listen to a lot of EDM and old dubplates and they both have excellent bass- especially the Ultrasones, but the AKGs have gotten so cheap they might be worth looking into!


----------



## rogueblade

Thanks Azefore, I'll probably for the the Pro700MK2's. No reason for me to really spend more money!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogueblade*
> 
> Thanks Azefore, I'll probably for the the Pro700MK2's. No reason for me to really spend more money!


Np and good choice, tell us how they sound when you get them in


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

update.

Audio Technica Sj11 Green
Audio Technica SJ 55 black
Razer Orca
Creative Fatal1ty v1

i need ATH-700's


----------



## Layo

Had Sennheiser HD 598 for about 2 months, sound was awesome but I still didn't feel comfortable with wearing headphones all day so I sold them. They were for home only use.

Picking up Sennheiser CX-300 today as my Koss Porta Pro's broke. Hope they will do good in bus/school.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> Picking up Sennheiser CX-300 today as my Koss Porta Pro's broke. Hope they will do good in bus/school.


I don't keep up on in-ears but I got the CX-200 for around a year a half for traveling, gym, and inbetween classes. I can feel the bass in my ear every now and then and it's pretty clear sounding otherwise. Should serve you darn well for the price ^^


----------



## pez

CX-300's are decent. A little muddy sounding, but assuming you spent less than $30, they're a great choice.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 (Rosewood) with Moon Audio Silver Dragon
Denon AH-D5000
Grado SR325i
Sennheiser HD558
Audio Technica ATH-M50 Anniversary Edition


----------



## Porter_

^nice gear! welcome to OCN.


----------



## Badwrench

Anyone have any recommendations for re-cabling some Audio Technica ATH-AD500s? My dog chewed off the connector. I am trying to replace it with a gold plated connector from radio shack, but am getting poor volume from the left channel. Those tiny wires are a pain to work with.

Any references to do this myself, or anyone on here that does it? I would like to put a good braided cable on them.


----------



## BizzareRide

Would it be good to get a DAC, like the AudioQuest Dragonfly, and a nice pair of Sennheiser HD 558


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Badwrench*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for re-cabling some Audio Technica ATH-AD500s? My dog chewed off the connector. I am trying to replace it with a gold plated connector from radio shack, but am getting poor volume from the left channel. Those tiny wires are a pain to work with.
> Any references to do this myself, or anyone on here that does it? I would like to put a good braided cable on them.


might as well as use new wire and a good connecter. if you do get some Mogami W2534 cable and a Neutrik NYS231L. with a little soldering and know how to take your headphones apart should be fairly easy and straight forword. i wouldnt go into a braded set up as that's what i did to my hd555 a few years back and they were highly microphonic.

http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Mogami/W2534/5602

http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Neutrik/NYS231L/13433


----------



## TG_bigboss

Anyone here have Ultrasone pro 900's? Ive been wanting to get a pair for a while but have been saving up. I want to use them for late night music/gaming. Ive heard they are amazing for that. I never could see myself paying so much for headphones but I think its time for some nice ones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> ^nice gear! welcome to OCN.


thanks









the rest of my audio setup is in My Computer / Transport
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Would it be good to get a DAC, like the AudioQuest Dragonfly, and a nice pair of Sennheiser HD 558


absolutely.


----------



## Badwrench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobfig*
> 
> might as well as use new wire and a good connecter. if you do get some Mogami W2534 cable and a Neutrik NYS231L. with a little soldering and know how to take your headphones apart should be fairly easy and straight forword. i wouldnt go into a braded set up as that's what i did to my hd555 a few years back and they were highly microphonic.
> http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Mogami/W2534/5602
> http://www.performanceaudio.com/buy/Neutrik/NYS231L/13433


Gotcha. I actually figured it out. Guess I didn't get a good tin on the left lead. Cut another inch off and started over. Re-tinned the leads and now it sounds perfect. If I do decide to change the wire in the future, I will def. look and the Mogami. Thanks.

I decided to sleeve them while I was at it.

Here is how it turned out:


----------



## bobfig

nice job on them.


----------



## daydream99

I have a pair of hd 201, 202, and equation rp 21


----------



## jellybeans69

Pulled the trigger and ordered myself Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohm, should be there within 1-2 days.


----------



## Crooksy

never posted here before but using the below.

Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium 600Ohm
Fiio E9
Creative X-Fi Titanium HD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Pulled the trigger and ordered myself Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohm, should be there within 1-2 days.


You'll love them







. The only thing I ever put them down for is rock, hardcore, or metal. But that's when I grab my SR325i's. I have yet to find anything that bests them for those genres.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You'll love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only thing I ever put them down for is rock, hardcore, or metal. But that's when I grab my SR325i's. I have yet to find anything that bests them for those genres.


And when i get my next paycheck probably gonna order epiphany portable amp. Hopefully the setup is gonna last me a while and cat doesnt try to chew on any of my cables.

*Edit:* Any thoughts on external dac + epiphany o2? Suggestions would be appreciated is it even needed?

headphones: DT770 pro
amp i'll be buying: epiphany o2
DAC: ? - does it make big difference if so i need suggestions of those relatively easy available in EU (Must be either usb/external or on pci-e x4 slot , possibly on pci-e x1 but that would kind of block my v-card from almost any air)


----------



## Azefore

Well can put me down for ATH-Pro 700 MkIIs, gave in and have my set coming in tomorrow.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> And when i get my next paycheck probably gonna order epiphany portable amp. Hopefully the setup is gonna last me a while and cat doesnt try to chew on any of my cables.
> *Edit:* Any thoughts on external dac + epiphany o2? Suggestions would be appreciated is it even needed?
> headphones: DT770 pro
> amp i'll be buying: epiphany o2
> DAC: ? - does it make big difference if so i need suggestions of those relatively easy available in EU (Must be either usb/external or on pci-e x4 slot , possibly on pci-e x1 but that would kind of block my v-card from almost any air)


the O2 is portable in the sense you can carry it with a laptop like the Audioengine D1 or Audinst HUD-MX1. you can't take it with a phone. Epiphany EHP-O2D is a good choice. DAC is more important than the amplifier


----------



## jellybeans69

^ So should i get dac before amp then?

Like this one - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/our-products/dacs/e-dac-24bit-miniature-usb-dac/ ?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the E-DAC only has a lineout. you need a headphone out to plug your headphones in. you want the EHP-O2D http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/our-products/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/


----------



## jellybeans69

I'm guessing i'll be able to use that dac on my pc without amp (until i get $$$ to get amp too?) Instead of first one that seems would work only with amp due to lineout only?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Epiphany EHP-O2D is a DAC and Headphone Amplifier in one box. that is all you need


----------



## jellybeans69

Oh awesome, thanks







+rep


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're welcome


----------



## jellybeans69

Oh and a question , does EHP-O2D comes with ac adaptor or it has to be purchased seperately?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I believe it does. it also comes with a micro USB to standard USB cable to plug into your PC and 4 rubber stick on feet.


----------



## jellybeans69

Well microusb connector isn't really the problem anyway as i have like 5-10 of them lying around


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's nice they come included. how many speakers, amplifiers, digital-analog-converters, etc come with the cables? the HRT MusicStreamer II+ doesn't come with a USB cable which is interesting because it's USB bus powered so it doesn't actually work out of the box. it's like not including the AC Adapter.


----------



## jellybeans69

Should be gettting my DT 770 pro 80ohm tomorrow, and probably gonna ship that dac-amp next month. Thanks for all the help


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're welcome. enjoy the cans


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> And when i get my next paycheck probably gonna order epiphany portable amp. Hopefully the setup is gonna last me a while and cat doesnt try to chew on any of my cables.
> *Edit:* Any thoughts on external dac + epiphany o2? Suggestions would be appreciated is it even needed?
> headphones: DT770 pro
> amp i'll be buying: epiphany o2
> DAC: ? - does it make big difference if so i need suggestions of those relatively easy available in EU (Must be either usb/external or on pci-e x4 slot , possibly on pci-e x1 but that would kind of block my v-card from almost any air)


I use mine directly out of my MacBook Air and they sound great. Then again, the MacBook Air sounds just as well or even better than my Titanium HD in my desktop. If you don't have a decent source, then I guess, but they definitely don't need an amp. If you were shooting for an amp, the DT770-250 might have been the better choice.


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh i woulda grabbed DT990 pro for around same price but they were out of stock and i couldn't be arsed waiting.
Also it's not exactly amp i'm going for more than dac, as i can't fit almost any internal dac due to only pciex4 slot being available. So i'll probably be going for that dacamp combo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have given away my AD700's and purchased a heavily modded Denon D2000. It has the wooden cups of the D7000 with the Dynamat mod and new JMoney earpads which are much thicker and softer. This is what it looks like:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Meh i woulda grabbed DT990 pro for around same price but they were out of stock and i couldn't be arsed waiting.
> Also it's not exactly amp i'm going for more than dac, as i can't fit almost any internal dac due to only pciex4 slot being available. So i'll probably be going for that dacamp combo.


Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the the DT770 just the closed version of the DT990?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have given away my AD700's and purchased a heavily modded Denon D2000. It has the wooden cups of the D7000 with the Dynamat mod and new JMoney earpads which are much thicker and softer. This is what it looks like:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Meh i woulda grabbed DT990 pro for around same price but they were out of stock and i couldn't be arsed waiting.
> Also it's not exactly amp i'm going for more than dac, as i can't fit almost any internal dac due to only pciex4 slot being available. So i'll probably be going for that dacamp combo.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the the DT770 just the closed version of the DT990?
Click to expand...

Not really. The DT770, 880 and 990 are all different.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not really. The DT770, 880 and 990 are all different.


OK. I had recalled someone telling me that that, but good to have that clarified by someone knowledgeable about cans!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I wonder how old those D2000 are.. usually when people put Beyer headbands on them.. pretty old


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not really. The DT770, 880 and 990 are all different.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. I had recalled someone telling me that that, but good to have that clarified by someone knowledgeable about cans!
Click to expand...

Let's put it this way. There are more differences between the 770 880 and 990 than there are between like 25 Sennheisers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I wonder how old those D2000 are.. usually when people put Beyer headbands on them.. pretty old


Not sure but they sound great! They are not as clear and detailed as my K701's, but there is a lot more oomph in the bass department and it sounds overall more lively.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not sure but they sound great! They are not as clear and detailed as my K701's, but there is a lot more oomph in the bass department and it sounds overall more lively.


I still listen to the D5000 every day!

try unbuttoning the headband and see what condition the stock one is in.. he might of just put it on for extra comfort. I can tell the wood chambers are not old because the Denon logo hasn't rubbed off yet.


----------



## jellybeans69

Got DT 770 pro 80ohm deliver to my office today, and i must say i absolutely love them, haven't tried it on pc yet, but even on my crappy Samsung Ace they sound brilliant.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I still listen to the D5000 every day!
> try unbuttoning the headband and see what condition the stock one is in.. he might of just put it on for extra comfort. I can tell the wood chambers are not old because the Denon logo hasn't rubbed off yet.


When I get home today, I definitely well. I might have to turn down the bass in the EQ a bit though to see if it I can hear more tightness and less oomph. The sustained oomph of the bass currently can be drowning at times depending on the song.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Got DT 770 pro 80ohm deliver to my office today, and i must say i absolutely love them, haven't tried it on pc yet, but even on my crappy Samsung Ace they sound brilliant.


If you're into any bass heavy/specific music, they are wonderful for that. The fact that you can wear them for hours on end and never feel discomfort is icing on the cake







.


----------



## jellybeans69

Couldn't have said it better myself







Now i'll be able to test several amp's this weekend, and talk with someone who might custom build amp+dac relatively cheap (basically for cost of hardware in it)









Here's pictures to one of his recent projects (amp)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417027_465989476787192_1158266513_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29539_465989916787148_1858590137_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262184_465989516787188_1204220920_n.jpg


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've got to say, the Denon D2K's are the most comfy cans I have ever worn. The AKG K701's needed to make indentions on my head before they broke ME in. The AKG K550's feel like a vice clamp on my noggin. The Gardos SR60 fit rather well after hours of adjustment. The AT AD700 was simply too big for my head and would shift every time my head moved. All I had to do with the D2K is make sure the cups are properly rotated/aligned and it fit perfectly.
















PS: Does anyone have any suggestions for a portable semi hard pouch to carry these around in? I already looked into the Pelican cases and while cool, I don't want to carry a huge case/briefcase/bomb case around. I was also unable to find anything about a recommended Hippo case (I probably failed Google search) suggested by Head-Fi.

Yup... total fail on my part. Finally found the HippoCase L. Suggestions are still very welcome though!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'll be able to test several amp's this weekend, and talk with someone who might custom build amp+dac relatively cheap (basically for cost of hardware in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's pictures to one of his recent projects (amp)
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/417027_465989476787192_1158266513_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/29539_465989916787148_1858590137_n.jpg
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/262184_465989516787188_1204220920_n.jpg


O2+ODAC is a fairly priced DAC+Amp combo I strongly suggest.


----------



## jellybeans69

He said he could build it as well if i wish actually (O2+ODAC) But yes it's one of options i'm currently looking it (~210 pounds with shipping) at epiphany acoustics.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> He said he could build it as well if i wish actually (O2+ODAC) But yes it's one of options i'm currently looking it (~210 pounds with shipping) at epiphany acoustics.


the O2 made a big difference with my DT770 Pro 80's compared to coming directly from the Titanium HD headphone out. the bass tightened up significantly. i attribute this to the change in damping factor, but i'm pretty new to the subject so take that for what it's worth. if you find the bass to be a little uncontrolled with your DT770's the O2 is the way to go. other amps may achieve the same result, just my personal experience with the O2.


----------



## jellybeans69

You have Tit HD , i have onboard dac, and i can fit only pci-e x4 internal on my mobo due to gpu. So i'll probably be going with odac+o2 combo. Custom built or shipped from epiphany - havent decided yet. Also i'll have quite a bunch of stuff to play with this weekend (O2 , maybe few others from already mentioned guy who does custom build them)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> You have Tit HD , i have onboard dac, and i can fit only pci-e x4 internal on my mobo due to gpu. So i'll probably be going with odac+o2 combo. Custom built or shipped from epiphany - havent decided yet. Also i'll have quite a bunch of stuff to play with this weekend (O2 , maybe few others from already mentioned guy who does custom build them)


If the builder is reputable, I suggest custom built O2 as you can usually ask for features like custom panels (wood, acrylic, ect) or outputs like RCA.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think there is a bigger desktop version coming.


----------



## Porter_

if NwAvGuy ever resurfaces.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I start school in Feb. taking electronic engineering for a year then hopefully audio production and technology after.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> He said he could build it as well if i wish actually (O2+ODAC) But yes it's one of options i'm currently looking it (~210 pounds with shipping) at epiphany acoustics.
> 
> 
> 
> the O2 made a big difference with my DT770 Pro 80's compared to coming directly from the Titanium HD headphone out. the bass tightened up significantly. i attribute this to the change in damping factor, but i'm pretty new to the subject so take that for what it's worth. if you find the bass to be a little uncontrolled with your DT770's the O2 is the way to go. other amps may achieve the same result, just my personal experience with the O2.
Click to expand...


----------



## Porter_

well help a guy out. explain it so i can stop spouting damping factor BS.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> well help a guy out. explain it so i can stop spouting damping factor BS.


You can do it.

What does an amp do for headphones?


----------



## Porter_

i had assumed the amp circuitry in the Titanium HD was enough for headphones rated at 80 ohms (peak to 110 ohms) and 96 dB/mW sensitivity. but i'm beyond my threshold of knowledge here so feel free to not be so coy.


----------



## skyn3t

Hello fellas i was thinking in replace my Sennheiser HD555 over the Ultrasone HFI-580, what you guys think? I use my headphone more for games then Music.


----------



## Simca

The Titanium HD doesn't have a standalone headphone amplifier.

1)A headphone amplifier makes the headphones louder...boosts the signal..whatever you want to call it.

2) Improves sound quality by giving the headphone enough power to be properly driven. Some headphones need to be tamed by a headphone amplifier if it's going to behave properly or else it's going to be a wild beast with sloppy bass, sometimes painful highs and depending on the amp, distortion can be brought in to pleasantly change the signature warmer or whatever the case may be.

Other than these two points, there's no reason to buy a headphone amplifier. If you do so, you're doing so because you're being fooled into thinking the headphone amplifier alone will bring you amazing sound quality improvement and that's simply not the case.

So..if you didn't need a raise in volume, you needed to have your headphone tamed and to behave appropriately. Others call it "bringing out it's true potential." Others call it "making it shine."

So your headphones needed to be tamed. They needed a stand alone headphone amplifier. Not the integrated "amp" (I don't like to call it an amp as this confuses people).


----------



## biatchi

A standalone amp has it's own power supply which is almost certainly going to be quieter than the atx psu feeding a soundcard/onboard, this is an important factor and does wonders for SQ right across the whole audio spectrum and especially tightening up the bass.


----------



## Outcasst

For those who recall my post about using the DT 880's with onboard and getting some distortion, I have now got my STX back and boy does it make a difference. The crackling is gone in all the tracks it occurred in before, and the overall sound quality is even better than I was expecting.


----------



## Lovidore

Panasonic HTF600 + velour pads here, please add me to the club at your earliest convenience.

Soon planning to migrate to an HD598 or AKG K/Q 701.

One question though, I've been hearing reports that the AKG K701s have a bit of an unrealistic soundstage, which is something I can imagine would be undesirable for gaming.

Can someone explain and elaborate this for me? I'd also like to hear opinions on the 598 vs the 701.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> For those who recall my post about using the DT 880's with onboard and getting some distortion, I have now got my STX back and boy does it make a difference. The crackling is gone in all the tracks it occurred in before, and the overall sound quality is even better than I was expecting.


I remember, this is good to hear


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I still listen to the D5000 every day!
> try unbuttoning the headband and see what condition the stock one is in.. he might of just put it on for extra comfort. I can tell the wood chambers are not old because the Denon logo hasn't rubbed off yet.


I am fairly sure he put them in for extra comfort. I unbuttoned the band last night and while squished and wrinkled, the band material underneath was not worn.


----------



## skyn3t

thanks for replay my question. unsubbed now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> thanks for replay my question. unsubbed now.


Because the world revolves around you.









I saw it, but I didn't answer it because I have no experience with either of those pair. I could give opinions, but I've been out of the audio loop for quite some time now, rendering my opinions either useless or outdated.


----------



## Simca

Actually, the world revolves around me and don't any of you forget that.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Actually, the world revolves around me and don't any of you forget that.


that's it. unsubbed now.


----------



## RedScorch

I've heard the Q701s have virtually no bass, I'm biased in this though sense I have a pair of HD598s, I love the 598s they are a beautiful pair of cans. Have great mids and highs, the bass is also great even though some people don't like it. The bass is very tight and has a nice punch to it. The Q701s do a good job at getting every small sound though, which I think the HD598s also have. If you like the looks of the 598s I would definitely consider purchasing them they are incredibly comfortable and have a sound stage like nothing I've heard before. Just get some FLACs and have a blast!


----------



## RedScorch

I'd like to join.









Superlux HD 668b
Sennheiser HD598


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedScorch*
> 
> I've heard the Q701s have virtually no bass, I'm biased in this though sense I have a pair of HD598s, I love the 598s they are a beautiful pair of cans. Have great mids and highs, the bass is also great even though some people don't like it. The bass is very tight and has a nice punch to it. The Q701s do a good job at getting every small sound though, which I think the HD598s also have. If you like the looks of the 598s I would definitely consider purchasing them they are incredibly comfortable and have a sound stage like nothing I've heard before. Just get some FLACs and have a blast!


Thank you kindly sir!

My Music/Gaming/Movies split goes to around 30/50/20, which is why I was concerned about soundstage.

However you may have wooed me with the tight bass of the HD598. I listen to a lot of death metal and I love the punchy bass I get when George Kollias hammers away at his pedals during _Annihilation of the Wicked_.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Actually, the world revolves around me and don't any of you forget that.
> 
> 
> 
> that's it. unsubbed now.
Click to expand...

I'm unsubbing as well. This madness has to end.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am fairly sure he put them in for extra comfort. I unbuttoned the band last night and while squished and wrinkled, the band material underneath was not worn.


great









if you want to move up the Denon line e-mail Mark Lawton he might have some left.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want to move up the Denon line e-mail Mark Lawton he might have some left.


I think only recabling is left at this time.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I asked Mark a while back what he recommends the best bang for buck is and he told me a Level 2 Denon AH-D5000 with damping and angle pads so going all out on a Denon AH-D2000 might not be the best route...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I asked Mark a while back what he recommends the best bang for buck is and he told me a Level 2 Denon AH-D5000 with damping and angle pads so going all out on a Denon AH-D2000 might not be the best route...


D2000 and D5000 are the same headphone, except the 5000 has wooden cups and I think a slightly better cable. There is no difference between a fully modded 5k and 2k.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> D2000 and D5000 are the same headphone, except the 5000 has wooden cups and I think a slightly better cable. There is no difference between a fully modded 5k and 2k.


I don't think the thicker jacket and wood cups are why the Denon AH-D5000 sound much better than the AH-D2000. Mark claims the driver plate on the D5000 and D7000 are the same but the D2000 is less rigid.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedScorch*
> 
> I've heard the Q701s have virtually no bass, I'm biased in this though sense I have a pair of HD598s, I love the 598s they are a beautiful pair of cans. Have great mids and highs, the bass is also great even though some people don't like it. The bass is very tight and has a nice punch to it. The Q701s do a good job at getting every small sound though, which I think the HD598s also have. If you like the looks of the 598s I would definitely consider purchasing them they are incredibly comfortable and have a sound stage like nothing I've heard before. Just get some FLACs and have a blast!


Thats not true for an open can the q701s have pretty decent bass, not denon bass but its tight crisp and accurate just not particularly over exposed.


----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr216*
> 
> Thats not true for an open can the q701s have pretty decent bass, not denon bass but its tight crisp and accurate just not particularly over exposed.


That's all fine and dandy but what about the extenuated soundstage [on the Q701] I've been hearing about? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

These are the mods that have been currently done with my Denon D2K's:

- Denon AH-D7000 Wooden Cups
- JMoney Leather Earpads V2
- MarkL Dynamat Mod
- Beyerdynamic DT770 Headband Cushion

As far as I can tell, the only thing needed at this point in time is the recabling. Is there anything I am missing?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't think the thicker jacket and wood cups are why the Denon AH-D5000 sound much better than the AH-D2000. Mark claims the driver plate on the D5000 and D7000 are the same but the D2000 is less rigid.


So your stance is that the slightly stiffer back plate for a driver is worth $300, and makes more of an impact then wooden cups?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These are the mods that have been currently done with my Denon D2K's:
> - Denon AH-D7000 Wooden Cups
> - JMoney Leather Earpads V2
> - MarkL Dynamat Mod
> - Beyerdynamic DT770 Headband Cushion
> As far as I can tell, the only thing needed at this point in time is the recabling. Is there anything I am missing?


Yeah that's about it. Although I admit I don't really like the Jmoney pads.


----------



## Dr216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovidore*
> 
> That's all fine and dandy but what about the extenuated soundstage [on the Q701] I've been hearing about? Can anyone confirm?


I dont think you mean extenuated, and if you do then your not talking about the Q701, the sound stage on the Q701 could be described as many things, expansive, large, huge, massive, incredible, I could continue but i think you get the idea, the sound stage on the q701s is anything if not extenuated.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So your stance is that the slightly stiffer back plate for a driver is worth $300, and makes more of an impact then wooden cups?
> Yeah that's about it. Although I admit I don't really like the Jmoney pads.


I have compared the AH-D2000 and AH-D5000 and find it hard to believe a wood chamber can make that much of a difference. I have not compared the LA-D2000 and LA-D5000 and probably never will now that Denon discontinued the line so I can't say anything


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So your stance is that the slightly stiffer back plate for a driver is worth $300, and makes more of an impact then wooden cups?
> Yeah that's about it. Although I admit I don't really like the Jmoney pads.


If you don't mind me asking, why not?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have compared the AH-D2000 and AH-D5000 and find it hard to believe a wood chamber can make that much of a difference. I have not compared the LA-D2000 and LA-D5000 and probably never will now that Denon discontinued the line so I can't say anything


I guess comparing two with the exact same cups would be the only way to tell for sure. I'd bet the cups would make most of the difference though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, why not?


They were a bit too thick IMO, and also were not as comfortable as the stock pads.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have compared the AH-D2000 and AH-D5000 and find it hard to believe a wood chamber can make that much of a difference. I have not compared the LA-D2000 and LA-D5000 and probably never will now that Denon discontinued the line so I can't say anything


Wood does offer different significantly different acoustics than polymer though.


----------



## Azefore

Eyeballing the HiFiMAN HE-500s or Audeze LCD-2s atm, will be getting a tube amp prior but both will bought in same time frame, anyone have any thoughts, don't need a comparison so much as just whether you really think the Audeze warrants the extra $300


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Eyeballing the HiFiMAN HE-500s or Audeze LCD-2s atm, will be getting a tube amp prior but both will bought in same time frame, anyone have any thoughts, don't need a comparison so much as just whether you really think the Audeze warrants the extra $300


you might have already seen this, but 'DavidMahler' on head-fi rates the LCD-2's above the HE-500's (#12 & #16 respectively) in his 50+ headphone comparison. i have no personal experience with either.


----------



## jellybeans69

(sorry for quality, used phone)

Been enjoying them cans for last few days, cant get enough of this, one of most comfy headphones i've ever used. No discomfort to ears whatsoever, and tomorrow i'll be getting some free toys to play with like O2 , Odac and maybe some more.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> (sorry for quality, used phone)
> Been enjoying them cans for last few days, cant get enough of this, one of most comfy headphones i've ever used. No discomfort to ears whatsoever, and tomorrow i'll be getting some free toys to play with like O2 , Odac and maybe some more.


Congrats. Curious, where did you order yours from? My bro wants a pair, and I can't find them for the price I paid...at all. I paid about $162 after tax and a coupon, but everywhere now has the Pro 80's for $200 or higher.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> you might have already seen this, but 'DavidMahler' on head-fi rates the LCD-2's above the HE-500's (#12 & #16 respectively) in his 50+ headphone comparison. i have no personal experience with either.


Roger that thanks for the link may broaden my choices possible +1, figured I'd ask here just in case anyone owns one and/or the other, reading a post from guy who has both on head-fi atm. Looks like amp will need to be pre-chosen for the cans and depends on the music style, can't ever learn enough stuff about this junk lol


----------



## jellybeans69

Local E-shop , though i paid ~215$ for it if i convert from my currency to US$ , i'm from east eu (well in general hardware in eu is bit more expensive than in us) i'd kill for microcenter deals lol.

DT990 was at same exact price though i decided to go with 80o/770


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 in Rosewood with Moon Audio Silver Dragon terminated with a unbalanced Furutech 1/4" jack.

if you buy Audeze get them in Bamboo and get the version with the travel box not the presentation box. the presentation box is gorgeous but it can get damaged.

Mike over at Headfonia.com says the ALO Pan Am is really good with Audeze LCD-2.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 in Rosewood with Moon Audio Silver Dragon terminated with a unbalanced Furutech 1/4" jack.
> if you buy Audeze get them in Bamboo and get the version with the travel box not the presentation box. the presentation box is gorgeous but it can get damaged.
> Mike over at Headfonia.com says the ALO Pan Am is really good with Audeze LCD-2.


Thanks +1, pretty decent priced amp if I may say so, I was looking at woo-audio but still researching.

For the boxes is the travel version the one that looks like a pelican case almost? And for that amp did he mention anything about specific tubes or did he use it stock?


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah you want this case










it's more durable and can double as a headphone holder on your desk.










this one is beautiful but it gets damaged. I actually wrapped it up in a t-shirt and put it away in a closet.


----------



## Simca

Why would you carry your LCD2's anywhere other than your desk? Unless you bring them to an audio meet, then I don't see the purpose.

I would buy the wooden box.


----------



## bumblebee1980

another really good tube amp is the La Figaro.

I use a Woo Audio headphone stand so I don't need a travel or presentation case but if I had to do it all over I would of got the travel case.


----------



## Simca

IIRC, the La Figaro 339 was a good tube amp when I heard it at a meet, but it was paired with an HD650.

I didn't care for the 336 though. Lots of fanboys for the 336. I just didn't think anything of it.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> another really good tube amp is the La Figaro.
> I use a Woo Audio headphone stand so I don't need a travel or presentation case but if I had to do it all over I would of got the travel case.


Aye, I've seen talk on that amp. I'll be keep the set on my desk probably 95% of the time unless I have an excuse to bring to school studio. Both boxes look darn good for their own reasons I'll say.

Well read through a good half or more of that 50 headphone line up you linked. Still stuck with HE-500 vs LCD2, a lot of what he has in there are well over my budget of $1100 ceiling seeing as they're older or just discontinued and collector worthy, that or the usual good budget options like HD600/650s, 880 600ohm, and AD900s I've seen.
Wondering if he has thoughts on the new HD700, not planar magnetic but I've no preference for either, back to reading lol.


----------



## Simca

While planar magnetic isn't the be all end all, it's difficult to go back after trying one. It has that best instrument separation and amazing bass.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have a dilemma. there is an Australian store that is selling the Fostex TH900 for $1500. the owner will take money orders or wires. at the same price I can get a HiFiMAN HE-500 and Denon D600 lol


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> While planar magnetic isn't the be all end all, it's difficult to go back after trying one. It has that best instrument separation and amazing bass.


That's what I'm afraid of if I go with the hifiman, that I'll prefer it, however both aspects you just stated mean a lot to me, more so than transparency but that's a different ball game in thought. Would you say it's neutral or?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have a dilemma. there is an Australian store that is selling the Fostex TH900 for $1500. the owner will take money orders or wires. at the same price I can get a HiFiMAN HE-500 and Denon D600 lol


For the build alone I'd jump on them lol

Edit: That's a dang bargain, HE-500 are $700 USD and TH900s are $2,000-2,300, why such the low figure?


----------



## bumblebee1980

one guy suggested I upgrade to the LCD-3 but i'm more interested in the closed back prototype and i'm the kind of woman that likes to try new things. the HiFiMAN HE-500 compliments the LCD-2 in some ways. the only HiFiMAN products I have heard are their IEM.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have a dilemma. there is an Australian store that is selling the Fostex TH900 for $1500. the owner will take money orders or wires. at the same price I can get a HiFiMAN HE-500 and Denon D600 lol


That's not a dilemma, that's an easy choice. The TH900s without thinking. I think you'd be overpaying for HE-500s+D600 for same price anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> While planar magnetic isn't the be all end all, it's difficult to go back after trying one. It has that best instrument separation and amazing bass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of if I go with the hifiman, that I'll prefer it, however both aspects you just stated mean a lot to me, more so than transparency but that's a different ball game in thought. Would you say it's neutral or?
Click to expand...

Eh..They're neutral in that all spectrums are equally awesome, but not neutral in the boring way that I see the T1's or Sony's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I just don't want to own too many headphones.

Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2, Denon AH-D5000, Grado SR-325i, Sennheiser HD558, Audio Technica ATH-M50 Anniversary Edition... the Grado SR-325i and Audio Technica ATH-M50 rarely see listening time.


----------



## Simca

So sell the M50s, sell the 558s, and just buy one TH900.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> For the build alone I'd jump on them lol
> Edit: That's a dang bargain, HE-500 are $700 USD and TH900s are $2,000-2,300, why such the low figure?


looks like they went up

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Fostex-TH900-Dynamic-Flagship-Headphones

they were $1500 not 2 weeks ago









the introductory price was $1800 I believe but they went up to $2000.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So sell the M50s, sell the 558s, and just buy one TH900.


I bought the ATH-M50 Anniversary Edition to commemorate Audio Technica. they only made 4000 I believe. the HD558 is the one headphone I use for everything. the LCD-2 are too heavy for long listening sessions.


----------



## Azefore

Well the more I'm reading the HE-400 vs HE-500 to more it seems like the 400s are the better pick for my music tastes with the 'better' bass (using that loosely as possible).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I bought the ATH-M50 Anniversary Edition to commemorate Audio Technica. they only made 4000 I believe. the HD558 is the one headphone I use for everything. the LCD-2 are too heavy for long listening sessions.


I got the M50 anniversary edition as well a good while ago, still widely available though from the looks of it @ $139 usd new. Shelf live is a non-issue pack some of them away if need be


----------



## Simca

You probably won't like the TH900s if you think the LCD-2's are heavy. I've heard so many good things about the TH900s though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Fostex TH900 are 150g lighter than the Audeze LCD-2. I will probably buy the Fostex TH900 as a Christmas Present


----------



## bumblebee1980

AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition.. kinda disappointing


----------



## Simca

The price is hilarious.


----------



## bumblebee1980

at the very least it should come with a nice hard cover art book, luxurious hard case, autographed poster or thank you letter, extra cables like the Quincy Jones model, extra set of Velour pads. every headphone should be numbered too.

it looks like Harman/AKG is trying to make a buck.. not celebrate their company.


----------



## Azefore

Price is scary lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh yeah $2000 Fostex TH900 not scary at all


----------



## Stefy

Got Corsair 1500. I like them, but they collect a lot of dust.


----------



## bumblebee1980

sure is a sexy headphone. gives me a girl boner


















chambers made out of Japanese Cherry Birch, Bordeaux paint, Urushi Lacquer. Fostex logo is made out of platinum leaves.


----------



## Azefore

If the lacquer finish is anything like my katana's lacquer I would feel ashamed to have to handle them to put them on


----------



## bumblebee1980

I read the reason it's so expensive is because of distribution and the urushi. it's probably a $1000-1200 headphone.


----------



## Simca

No, it's pretty much worth it's price.

It strongly rivals and many say is better than even the LCD-3.

It's probably very similar to Audio Technica's W3000


----------



## Azefore

HiFiMAN HE-400s with Schiit Lyr is looking like a solid combo, might forgo the LCD2s and get myself JH13/16s once I graduate for my guilty pleasure


----------



## Simca

I'm already thinking about moving onto an HE-500. Was going to buy one, but it doesn't come with a cable.









My plans to purchase an LCD-3 fell through. Guy stuck with his price and now I'm kicking myself for not jumping on them. I tried to get them super cheap, but they were already cheap and now they're gone.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the HE-500 comes with a Canare cable?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think they now come with velour and pleather pads.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they now come with velour and pleather pads.


Yah the reviews said it was a little bit of a hassle to change em out, velour ones look nice


----------



## bumblebee1980

pleather ones come on the headphones and you get a set of velour.


----------



## Azefore

I spy...dandruff


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys... is recabling a D2K worth it?


----------



## bumblebee1980

depends on the cost.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys... is recabling a D2K worth it?


$200


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's a $300 headphone.. lol

the Audeze LCD-2 cost $1000 but the cable was only $175 or so


----------



## Simca

Depends. A recabled D2k is almost a D5k...

I wouldn't do it though.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> $200


no sir.


----------



## Stefy

$1000 on headphones? Wow, you guys are insane lol







I could build a new rig for that.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> $1000 on headphones? Wow, you guys are insane lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could build a new rig for that.


Tell that to the ones who spend more than $20,000 for one piece of equipment lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> $1000 on headphones? Wow, you guys are insane lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could build a new rig for that.


If they are dropping grands on cans, chances are they already have nice rigs to go with a nice amp and DAC (or combo) and a library of musical history in FLAC on terabytes upon terabytes of storage.


----------



## Simca

Headphones can last you decades. Rigs last you 3 years.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Headphones can last you decades. Rigs last you 3 years.


Aye, why I stopped spending money on my rig and starting buying camera lenses and hopefully a new amp and set of cans. Could've built anything I wanted in past 10 months rig wise but would just be wasted in the end imho.


----------



## Simca

Just upgrade when you absolutely need it.

I'm starting to feel the pressure to upgrade my CPU. My graphics card is more powerful than my CPU. Will EVENTUALLY go Intel, but not yet. Waiting for Intel's Tock.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my computer cost over $2000.. the most expensive separate I have is my $1500 DAC.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my computer cost over $2000.. the most expensive separate I have is my $1500 DAC.


i'm sorry for you loss.


----------



## bumblebee1980

what do you mean?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stefy*
> 
> $1000 on headphones? Wow, you guys are insane lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could build a new rig for that.


$1500 on a computer? Wow, you guys are insane. I could get a car for that.










People like to spend money on things they enjoy.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm going to school and taking audio production and technology so I need a DAC at home. Mytek was a big supporter of Sony during the SACD days. all they do is make DAC and ADC for studio use.

the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD is one of only a couple DAC that can do DSD. it's got a rotary encoder, analog and digital stepped volume control, LED level meter, mute, programmable buttons, you can choose to upsample or not, DSD filters, wordclock, firewire for connecting other studio equipment, USB 1.1 does async 24/96 without driver, USB 2.0 does async 24/192 with driver, AES/Coax/Toslink input, balanced XLR and unbalanced RCA output, universal remote compatible, ASIO and WASAPI support, linear power supply, headphone amplifier that can drive my LCD-2. the amount of features is insane and it's already received several firmware updates to make it even better! the sound quality alone is better than the Benchmark model I listened to.


----------



## jellybeans69

Some of stuff i got of hold to test today. As well as Fiio E10. Must say i'm quite disapointed with Objective







, mids-highs sound okish, while it definately lacks almost any bass. Opposing to Fiio E10 and his self-built one (second pic). Aprox costs to build amp in second was around 350$, though it was hard to get ahold of some parts as some are no longer made. Needless to say it did sound best of these 3. Also must say analog amp to what he built costs around ~800$

(Design and schemes were taken from this one http://headwize.com/?page_id=79 aka Dynalo with some adjustments)

Also got to test his Superflux as well as HD650 (cans that are near amp in second pic). HD650 are like so light comparing to DT 770







, awesome mids and great highs, but lacking in some bass,forgivable as they're not closed cans.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of stuff i got of hold to test today. As well as Fiio E10. Must say i'm quite disapointed with Objective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mids-highs sound okish, while it definately lacks almost any bass.


Nice stuff! I almost got the HD650 but I didn't like the way it fit on my head unfortunately. Might try the HD800 or LD3 in the future. When talking about the O2, are you referring to bass or mid bass? I find with my K701 that the bass is actually there but very tight and controlled and not much mid bass at all. For my D2K, I had to tone down both bass and mid bass using equalizers as it was louder than I was use to and almost drowning.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of stuff i got of hold to test today. As well as Fiio E10. Must say i'm quite disapointed with Objective
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , mids-highs sound okish, while it definately lacks almost any bass. Opposing to Fiio E10 and his self-built one (second pic). Aprox costs to build amp in second was around 350$, though it was hard to get ahold of some parts as some are no longer made. Needless to say it did sound best of these 3. Also must say analog amp to what he built costs around ~800$
> (Design and schemes were taken from this one http://headwize.com/?page_id=79 aka Dynalo with some adjustments)
> Also got to test his Superflux as well as HD650 (cans that are near amp in second pic). HD650 are like so light comparing to DT 770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , awesome mids and great highs, but lacking in some bass,forgivable as they're not closed cans.


was the amp warmer sounding than the Objective?


----------



## jellybeans69

If i had to describe objective in one word it would be plain. Definately something lacking. Warmer than objective? My yes definately,as it depends on what you mean by it. Also objective seems to be quite limited in it's use and plainess.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If i had to describe objective in one word it would be plain.


That's kind of the entire point of the objective isn't it?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Objective is supposed to be a very neutral amplifier. reason I ask is maybe your ears gravitate towards a warmer sound signature. I think Kevin Gilmore designed the Dynalo. this is what he is making these days.. http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm


----------



## jellybeans69

Other word would be boring, but yeah not exactly what i expected.









Well he did take design from Kevin, also got a cheap but good dynalo pcb for 15$, power supply was choosen this one: http://www.amb.org/audio/sigma22/ , and sound control for 60$ http://www.twistedpearaudio.com/control/jt.aspx due to dead relays, he got new ones for aprox. 60$ more , the ticking sound is lolzy when changing volume, it's only one plate. Most of other stuff he bought was from previously linked AMB

This is aprox. analog of his built one, they seem to go pretty fast though.
http://www.headamp.com/home_amps/gs1/index.htm


----------



## bumblebee1980

the GS-1 is a Pure Class A like my Burson. also has a optional stepped attenuator like it too


----------



## Porter_

is that a piece of leather used for the front plate of the O2?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The O2 is built to be an amp whose only purpose is to drive high quality cans on a budget but solid amp. It is not suppose to add any creativity or warmth, but simply and neutrally output sound and drive cans. To that note, I think it is probably doing its job, just unfortunately not a sound your ears like. To me, I prefer my amps neutral having listen to a few other amps and tubes before and simply use "colored" headphones, but I completely understand how this is not for everyone.


----------



## jellybeans69

Yeah looks like so, didn't take objective for more testing as already said it sounded way too "boring" and "plain" to me. Still in general better amp than all those with single opamp










Here's insides of it.


----------



## biatchi

What's the the mixed battery fail?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> is that a piece of leather used for the front plate of the O2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yeah looks like so.


i wouldn't want it for myself, but a pretty interesting idea.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yeah looks like so, didn't take objective for more testing as already said it sounded way too "boring" and "plain" to me. Still in general better amp than all those with single opamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's insides of it.


all my amps are discrete designs. i'm not down with op-amps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yeah looks like so, didn't take objective for more testing as already said it sounded way too "boring" and "plain" to me. Still in general better amp than all those with single opamp


Have you tried it without the batteries and only the adapter? It sounds a bit when using just the power adapter.


----------



## jellybeans69

I was testing at guy's place using AC adapter. It's just a picture from his build log on local forums.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I was testing at guy's place using AC adapter. It's just a picture from his build log on local forums.


where do you live? US? you should try a Schiit Asgard. 15 day money back guarantee.


----------



## jellybeans69

I wish i was in US, i live in east eu, even Fiio isn't available localy. At least i get cheap and speedy internet here


----------



## bumblebee1980

shame. I heard they are wonderful pieces of schiit


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yeah looks like so, didn't take objective for more testing as already said it sounded way too "boring" and "plain" to me. Still in general better amp than all those with single opamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's insides of it.
> 
> 
> 
> all my amps are discrete designs. i'm not down with op-amps
Click to expand...

That's fine and dandy, but you don't hit discrete designs until you hit a certain price range which many people cannot afford.

I also agree with many of you on the ODAC/O2. Other than being completely silent, it's really quite boring.









The amp isn't strong enough to really juice up headphones IMO. You get a loudness, but you don't really drive headphones the way other headphone amps do. People are going to disagree with me to hell and beyond with this, but I've heard so many other headphone amps that are much more enjoyable and really make the bass hit hard while these things just don't.

Still, I got mine for 180 or so with a few mods? Not bad.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Schiit Asgard is a discrete design, $250, American made, 5 year warranty.










not a single op-amp and 1 ohm output impedance! I used to recommend this with the HRT Music Streamer II+.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The amp isn't strong enough to really juice up headphones IMO. You get a loudness, but you don't really drive headphones the way other headphone amps do. People are going to disagree with me to hell and beyond with this, but I've heard so many other headphone amps that are much more enjoyable and really make the bass hit hard while these things just don't.


Please explain to me how an amp can drive headpones 'better' without providing more current, higher voltage, lower output impedance... ect...


----------



## Simca




----------



## Lovidore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Magic.jpg


Oh Simca..


----------



## jellybeans69

Cat decided to chew on my mouses cable, back to moving m.pointer with keyboard until i get mouse cable re-soldered







At least she doesn't think of chewing with my audio cables.

Just look at this innocent face "I have no clue what happened to your cablez"


----------



## ANDMYGUN

You all seem like the people to talk ask, I made a thread a few weeks ago and ended up deciding on the Audio Tec. M50's, I was going to wait a few weeks and grab them but I just noticed they are $118 on Amazon. Should I grab them now? Is this a great price?


----------



## sydas

Sennheiser HD595 and Steelseries 5HV2


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You all seem like the people to talk ask, I made a thread a few weeks ago and ended up deciding on the Audio Tec. M50's, I was going to wait a few weeks and grab them but I just noticed they are $118 on Amazon. Should I grab them now? Is this a great price?


It's one of the lower prices but not by much, I wouldn't expect the price to fluctuate greatly in the next few months if at all. Pick em up and smile I say


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Cat decided to chew on my mouses cable, back to moving m.pointer with keyboard until i get mouse cable re-soldered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least she doesn't think of chewing with my audio cables.


I wish I was that lucky







.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wish I was that lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I feel ya, two dead phone chargers, mouse cable (at least i'll get this resoldered by friend of mine) and microphone cable at least it was cheapo one like few $ (chewed up in like 6-7 spots), kitty seems to like those thin cables all others seems to be untouched for now


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The amp isn't strong enough to really juice up headphones IMO. You get a loudness, but you don't really drive headphones the way other headphone amps do. People are going to disagree with me to hell and beyond with this, but I've heard so many other headphone amps that are much more enjoyable and really make the bass hit hard while these things just don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Please explain to me how an amp can drive headpones 'better' without providing more current, higher voltage, lower output impedance... ect...
Click to expand...

More than likely due to the driver's required impedence over the frequency range (i.e. it may take as much as 500 ohmz to allow the lower end to be extended while only 60 for a range between 500-1250 hz). The unique wave signiture probably has an effect on not only accounting for these impedence differences but also colouring the reproduction of the drivers themselves (with the various voltage fluxuations).

Just an educated guess.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> sure is a sexy headphone. gives me a girl boner


You might want to get yourself checked out...

I'm wondering if I should upgrade my AKG K240 MKIIs to either the Q701s or the DT880-Pro (250ohm) if they have them on sale during boxing day? The only amps I have is the Fiio E11 (which won't work nicely with the creative HD USB) and the one in the creative HD USB.


----------



## Simca

I seem to be the ONLY person that didn't know about boxing day until this year. I feel so...deprived.

If you're looking to buy multiple headphones, I would get the Q701s over the DT880s probably... I don't know. It's difficult to say. Even if just using the Q701s for gaming, I'd probably get them over DT880s..especially if you're going 250ohm version.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I seem to be the ONLY person that didn't know about boxing day until this year. I feel so...deprived.
> 
> If you're looking to buy multiple headphones, I would get the Q701s over the DT880s probably... I don't know. It's difficult to say. Even if just using the Q701s for gaming, I'd probably get them over DT880s..especially if you're going 250ohm version.


I'm leaning towards teh Q701s too, but oddly enough, even with less impedence, they are harder to drive the then 880s by my understanding. You usually need an amp twice the price to power the Q701s properly.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> More than likely due to the driver's required impedence over the frequency range (i.e. it may take as much as 500 ohmz to allow the lower end to be extended while only 60 for a range between 500-1250 hz). The unique wave signiture probably has an effect on not only accounting for these impedence differences but also colouring the reproduction of the drivers themselves (with the various voltage fluxuations).
> Just an educated guess.


Or that these other amps with so called better driving abilities simply choose to accentuate certain frequencies as that is the sound they want their amp to make rather than them being necessarily being able to drive them 'better'.


----------



## Simca

K701s were hard to drive. The Q701s are much easier.


----------



## Stefy

Are there any headphones that looks good and sounds good? If so, can you recomennd any?


----------



## jellybeans69

Looks "good" is subjective my friend


----------



## biatchi

So is sounds good


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> More than likely due to the driver's required impedence over the frequency range (i.e. it may take as much as 500 ohmz to allow the lower end to be extended while only 60 for a range between 500-1250 hz). The unique wave signiture probably has an effect on not only accounting for these impedence differences but also colouring the reproduction of the drivers themselves (with the various voltage fluxuations).
> Just an educated guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that these other amps with so called better driving abilities simply choose to accentuate certain frequencies as that is the sound they want their amp to make rather than them being necessarily being able to drive them 'better'.
Click to expand...

I'd agree with you if electricity behaved that simply in circuitry such as this.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> K701s were hard to drive. The Q701s are much easier.


I thought they were the exact same driver?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> K701s were hard to drive. The Q701s are much easier.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were the exact same driver?
Click to expand...

A change in the mechanical suspension, structure, and enclosure design / pads could have an impact on how the load behaves, how easy it is to drive, even for the same driver (is it the same?). e.g. note how impedance vs. frequency curves change-well, non-trivially but not much-for some headphones when clamped on the head vs. in free air.

That said, this is one of many situations where I would be skeptical of such a claim, a big difference. For example, I needn't look beyond this page...

I've got no idea what's being said here (no offense):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: text
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> More than likely due to the driver's required impedence over the frequency range (i.e. it may take as much as 500 ohmz to allow the lower end to be extended while only 60 for a range between 500-1250 hz). The unique wave signiture probably has an effect on not only accounting for these impedence differences but also colouring the reproduction of the drivers themselves (with the various voltage fluxuations).
> Just an educated guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that these other amps with so called better driving abilities simply choose to accentuate certain frequencies as that is the sound they want their amp to make rather than them being necessarily being able to drive them 'better'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd agree with you if electricity behaved that simply in circuitry such as this.
Click to expand...

and btw, this is totally unrelated, but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I seem to be the ONLY person that didn't know about boxing day until this year. I feel so...deprived.
> 
> If you're looking to buy multiple headphones, I would get the Q701s over the DT880s probably... I don't know. It's difficult to say. Even if just using the Q701s for gaming, I'd probably get them over DT880s..especially if you're going 250ohm version.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards teh Q701s too, but oddly enough, even with less impedence, they are harder to drive the then 880s by my understanding. You usually need an amp twice the price to power the Q701s properly.
Click to expand...

All else equal, lower impedance = harder to drive. In the very least (ignoring amp impedance interactions, damping, other things), P = I^2 * Z. To get an equal power (P) with a lower impedance (Z), then more current (I) is required.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you want to read all about impedance...

http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jan03/articles/impedanceworkshop.asp


----------



## jellybeans69

If anyone help, friend asked me to rate these enconding qualities from highest to lowest, i have pretty much everything in flac so can't really help him out. Wav(pcm) , ACC(itunes), mp3 v0 , mp3 v2, mp3 192 vbr , mp3 320 cbr and flac. Tried goolging this stuff but really get hold of it, i know flac is the highest as it's only loseless audio in list but i have no clue about rest. Thanks


----------



## Crazy9000

WAV is lossless, so is the same as FLAC. FLAC is basically like taking the WAV file and putting it inside a .zip- the file size becomes smaller, but you don't loose anything.

The others I'd just look up the bitrates and rank them by that... should be close enough.


----------



## Fortunex

.wav is lossless as well.

http://www.whatinterviewprep.com/prepare-for-the-interview/audio-formats/

That goes over most of it.

Also: http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=LAME#VBR_.28variable_bitrate.29_settings


----------



## jellybeans69

For link to LAME v's thanks!
Regarding .wav, so wav(pcm) is loseless? As .wav files can be compressed with mp3 codec and still retain their extention if i'm correct?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> For link to LAME v's thanks!
> Regarding .wav, so wav(pcm) is loseless? As .wav files can be compressed with mp3 codec and still retain their extention if i'm correct?


Yeah Wav is kind of like .avi, there can be different codecs behind it. It's pretty much always lossless PCM AFAIK.


----------



## RedScorch

I have Sennheiser HD598s and Superlux HD668b.


----------



## snipekill2445

Got my HD 518's about a week ago. Was quiet at first, but after a few days of wearing in, it's starting to really sound good, especially the low notes









Now I just need a sound car, should be getting one this week


----------



## Lovidore

Sorry to be a party pooper but would an Asus DGX with a Fiio E9 be enough to drive the HD 598s properly? Or would you see it as a better solution to get an Asus Essence STX and run it off the 1/4 inch jack output?

While I may prefer a bang-for-buck option, budgets are not really an issue for me. Am I sacrificing a lot in thinking about going DGX + E9 rather than STX in terms of sound quality for the HD 598s?


----------



## Simca

598s don't need to be driven by an amplifier so all of those solutions are overkill really. You don't need more than the Xonar DG.


----------



## HPE1000

Well, I just bought some JVC HA-RX700's for 36.99$ shipped from amazon, I guess its a good deal, as they seem to be rated amazing everywhere I look.

I listen to my music (Primarily rap) on some cheap logitech z313 speakers, so it should be an improvement. And I owned a couple pairs of skullcandy headphones years ago, all of them have broken, same goes for every earphones I have owned, sony, skullcandy, and atomic bass (loved those)

So are these good, for rap also?

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Precision-Sound-Headphones/dp/B0013OWPV4


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, I just bought some JVC HA-RX700's for 36.99$ shipped from amazon, I guess its a good deal, as they seem to be rated amazing everywhere I look.
> I listen to my music (Primarily rap) on some cheap logitech z313 speakers, so it should be an improvement. And I owned a couple pairs of skullcandy headphones years ago, all of them have broken, same goes for every earphones I have owned, sony, skullcandy, and atomic bass (loved those)
> So are these good, for rap also?
> http://www.amazon.com/JVC-HARX700-Precision-Sound-Headphones/dp/B0013OWPV4


I have a set that I use specifically for gaming, but I believe my Beyer DT770's are about to replace them. They were also 5x the price.

They are decent for music actually. One of the best quality and sounding full-sized cans you'll find below $50.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have a set that I use specifically for gaming, but I believe my Beyer DT770's are about to replace them. They were also 5x the price.
> They are decent for music actually. One of the best quality and sounding full-sized cans you'll find below $50.


So I am guessing it is a pretty good choice, as I have only really seen these compared to headphones that cost _at least_ 2 times more. I understand these headphones need broken in, so I will just leave them playing music all night the first day I get them.

I wont have any problems with them not having enough bass will I? I dont care much about head shaking bass because I get migraines and I had trittons that shook hard and they gave me migraines. But I still care about bass, as I listen to rap.


----------



## piemasterp

Bought some Logitech G930's at Best Buy today for $20. Not sure how they compare to your fancy pants cans, but they BLOW my old Plantronics out of the water! First time I've ever heard music this loud without crackling and speakers cutting out. Now to make sure I don't blow out my eardrums...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I am guessing it is a pretty good choice, as I have only really seen these compared to headphones that cost _at least_ 2 times more. I understand these headphones need broken in, so I will just leave them playing music all night the first day I get them.
> I wont have any problems with them not having enough bass will I? I dont care much about head shaking bass because I get migraines and I had trittons that shook hard and they gave me migraines. But I still care about bass, as I listen to rap.


It'll be adequate enough. It's not head shaking bass, that's for sure, but it's a pretty even sound across the spectrums. If I remember correctly, the mids are more prominent than most. Luckily I'm home, so I'll give a quick listen tonight for you and let you know. It's been quite a while since I've put them to use.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

I'm more of a speaker person but i still love my AKG K-240 very much. Looking to add a pair of K701 to the setup in the future, maybe this christmas.









Couldn't find any better picture and couldn't find the camera!? So it's a bit old.



My custom cables I made for them when to stock cable lost the left signal.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Bought some Logitech G930's at Best Buy today for $20. Not sure how they compare to your fancy pants cans, but they BLOW my old Plantronics out of the water! First time I've ever heard music this loud without crackling and speakers cutting out. Now to make sure I don't blow out my eardrums...


A lot of people on here instantly resort to this schema that all gaming headsets, or find disgust the moment they hear Logitech, except for some name brand creations, are garbage. The G35/G930s are actually pretty decent for their price. That is if you turn off the DD effects. When they are strictly in stereo mode, they are actually fairly decent compared to the competition.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I'm more of a speaker person but i still love my AKG K-240 very much. Looking to add a pair of K701 to the setup in the future, maybe this christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find any better picture and couldn't find the camera!? So it's a bit old.
> 
> 
> 
> My custom cables I made for them when to stock cable lost the left signal.


Have you changed out the padding on those? There isn't much difference between the stock pads and the other ones that come with the MKII version, but in some minor areas, I notice there is a difference. It's like the sound separation is nicer. (I have the same headphones btw).

Nice cabling. It's unique.

Funny how we have the same headphones and looking to be upgrading to essentially the same ones near Christmas (I'm going with the Q701s, though).


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you want to read all about impedance...
> 
> http://www.soundonsound.com/sos/jan03/articles/impedanceworkshop.asp


By my understanding, that is "effective" impedance (considering the end result of the entire circuit). In a simple circuit, sure, in a complex, parallel, multi/dynamic driver one, not exactly linear like that. That's my understanding at least.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Have you changed out the padding on those? There isn't much difference between the stock pads and the other ones that come with the MKII version, but in some minor areas, I notice there is a difference. It's like the sound separation is nicer. (I have the same headphones btw).
> Nice cabling. It's unique.
> Funny how we have the same headphones and looking to be upgrading to essentially the same ones near Christmas (I'm going with the Q701s, though).


Ah yes, forgot about that







Have changed the pads to the velour pads since the leather type stock pads started to dry out and loosing parts of it. I've tried the MKII and thoos pads are much better then the pads of the studio version but i still thinks the velour pads are much better, especially during long time use.

Thanks, yeah always nice to have some unique and it feels extra good when you know you've made it yourself.









I have looked at the Q701's as well, but the difference in price is pretty big in sweden. The K701 are 270$US and the Q701 are 390$US, so it's bit of difference and i don't know if it's worth that extra 120$. And i really like the look of the K701.


----------



## Bboy500

Add me to the list?

Owner of Ultrasone Pro 550's and Pro 900's

Only have a picture of my Pro 900's though.










This was like 10 minutes after I bought them







Was so excited.


----------



## piemasterp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> A lot of people on here instantly resort to this schema that all gaming headsets, or find disgust the moment they hear Logitech, except for some name brand creations, are garbage. The G35/G930s are actually pretty decent for their price. That is if you turn off the DD effects. When they are strictly in stereo mode, they are actually fairly decent compared to the competition.


For $20 I'd be hard pressed to find better







I've been only using DD for games; keeping it in stereo for music.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> I have looked at the Q701's as well, but the difference in price is pretty big in sweden. The K701 are 270$US and the Q701 are 390$US, so it's bit of difference and i don't know if it's worth that extra 120$. And i really like the look of the K701.


Simca says they are a little easier to drive. The price difference up here is typically the same or a measly 20 bucks. That sucks on the price difference. Us Canadians are sorta in the same boat for Audio gear, unless you know where to look.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piemasterp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> A lot of people on here instantly resort to this schema that all gaming headsets, or find disgust the moment they hear Logitech, except for some name brand creations, are garbage. The G35/G930s are actually pretty decent for their price. That is if you turn off the DD effects. When they are strictly in stereo mode, they are actually fairly decent compared to the competition.
> 
> 
> 
> For $20 I'd be hard pressed to find better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been only using DD for games; keeping it in stereo for music.
Click to expand...

Yeah, for 20 bucks, I'd buy 2 and give one away!


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Simca says they are a little easier to drive. The price difference up here is typically the same or a measly 20 bucks. That sucks on the price difference. Us Canadians are sorta in the same boat for Audio gear, unless you know where to look.


In that case, maybe i should start to consider the Q701's instead, thanks for the info.







If the price difference wasn't so big i would have went with the Q701 right away. I actually have to order from germany, the headphones are even more expensive in Sweden but the price difference is smaller. Oh well, I'm gonna read some about them before deciding on which pair to go with.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbertMwugabi*
> 
> Ah yes, forgot about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have changed the pads to the velour pads since the leather type stock pads started to dry out and loosing parts of it. I've tried the MKII and thoos pads are much better then the pads of the studio version but i still thinks the velour pads are much better, especially during long time use.
> Thanks, yeah always nice to have some unique and it feels extra good when you know you've made it yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked at the Q701's as well, but the difference in price is pretty big in sweden. The K701 are 270$US and the Q701 are 390$US, so it's bit of difference and i don't know if it's worth that extra 120$. And i really like the look of the K701.


With the K701, you HAVE to have an amp to properly drive it. The Q701 are supposedly 32 ohms impedance, meaning an MP3 player can drive them pretty well. I have the K701 and the velour pads are kind of stiff. The pads are also completely round as opposed to rectangular shaped, so it may feel uncomfortable to people with bigger or vertically longer ears. I am not sure if they resolved the initial discomfort with the leather band in the Q701 iteration. The color scheme has definitely come a long way, not including the green version.


----------



## Fortunex

An MP3 player cannot drive the Q701s very well. There's more to amping than just impedance.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> An MP3 player cannot drive the Q701s very well. There's more to amping than just impedance.


~Pets~


----------



## jellybeans69

On a side note, Fiio E10 doing pretty nice with its lineout to my Microlab Solo 7c's too







Pretty big difference over onboard.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> An MP3 player cannot drive the Q701s very well. There's more to amping than just impedance.


i think the effective impedance is around 60 ohm actual.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> An MP3 player cannot drive the Q701s very well. There's more to amping than just impedance.
> 
> 
> 
> i think the effective impedance is around 60 ohm actual.
Click to expand...

There are 32 ohm headphones that need a strong amplifier to be driven. Ohms are only one factor in the equation of why a headphone needs to be driven. It typically works well for headphones under 150, but after that they're all over the place and shouldn't be trusted alone.


----------



## AlbertMwugabi

Thanks for the info, i fell like I'll come back here to get some advice when it gets closer to go on a shopping spree for some new gear.







Today i use a Focusrite Saffire PRO 24 with my AKG K-240 headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> An MP3 player cannot drive the Q701s very well. There's more to amping than just impedance.


I never said very well. I said pretty well. Obviously an amp would be beneficial, but an MP3 player should be able to drive a Q701 quite a bit better than a K701.


----------



## Simca

MP3 player doesn't drive anything. A soundcard doesn't drive anything unless it has a standalone amp attached.

You can listen to the Q701s on an mp3 player, but that doesn't mean it's being driven in any manner.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I've yet to see any measurements confirming either case.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MP3 player doesn't drive anything. A soundcard doesn't drive anything unless it has a standalone amp attached.
> You can listen to the Q701s on an mp3 player, but that doesn't mean it's being driven in any manner.


I think you dont understand what 'driven' means here. Driven just means you can plug it in and play music through it. This does not mean it sounds good by any means, but its still driven


----------



## biatchi

Don't all soundcards have output opamps anyway?


----------



## mikeaj

There is generally some line output driver op amp like a NE5532 (in large quantities, a ~$0.30 part or so) or some such, probably a resistor after that to increase the output impedance to a level typical for most line outputs-100 ohms or so maybe.

Modern cheap audio op amps can have very good performance, but if it's just intended as a line output, they will not use a high-current output part. Great performance connected to an amplifier does not mean there will be great performance driving headphones directly. It may not be suited at all for driving low-impedance loads like headphones, though some should manage okay, particularly if you're not maxing out the volume. Then again, sticking a big resistor on the output is not really suitable for a lot of headphones either.

Do you consider that to be "driven" or not?


----------



## RallyMaster

Yeah, I'm with the previous posters here. How exactly do you define a headphone as being "driven?" On a related note, at what point do you consider it to be "driven properly/adequately?"


----------



## Simca

I wouldn't say getting sound from a headphone is being driven. I would say allowing a headphone to reach it's optimal state through amping would be driven.

I consider headphones producing sound, even without an amp being "run." You can run DT8880s on an mp3 player, but that doesn't mean the MP3 player is DRIVING the headphone. It's simply allowing it to run.


----------



## snipekill2445

Hey guys and gals,

Just wondering, from what I've read is there any difference at all between the Xonar DX and D1? The only difference I've found is the interfaces and the D1 doesn't need power, which is great to me.


----------



## Simca

None. One is PCI one is PCI-E. PCI-E(DX) needs power.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> None. One is PCI one is PCI-E. PCI-E(DX) needs power.


Would you recommend a usb sound card, and which one would you recommend? I have a mitx build and I only have one pcie slot which is for the gpu, so I need a usb sound card if I am going to get one. I dont want to spend over 50 dollars max btw.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Would you recommend a usb sound card, and which one would you recommend? I have a mitx build and I only have one pcie slot which is for the gpu, so I need a usb sound card if I am going to get one. I dont want to spend over 50 dollars max btw.


At that point I'd probably recommend that you stick with onboard unless you can swing the extra $10 for a Fiio E7, which is going for exactly $60 on Amazon right now.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> At that point I'd probably recommend that you stick with onboard unless you can swing the extra $10 for a Fiio E7, which is going for exactly $60 on Amazon right now.


Hmm, would it be worth it buying a sound card for a JVC HA-RX700?

edit: btw I have a z77 board with ALC898 audio, and I think it might be decent onboard.


----------



## snipekill2445

I have another question, while listening to music quite loudly, i get alot of distortion in the right ear of my HD 518's.

Now could this be down to the onboard sound card?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> I have another question, while listening to music quite loudly, i get alot of distortion in the right ear of my HD 518's.
> Now could this be down to the onboard sound card?


plug it into something else and check.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Hmm, would it be worth it buying a sound card for a JVC HA-RX700?
> edit: btw I have a z77 board with ALC898 audio, and I think it might be decent onboard.


Forgot to check back in on the JVC's for ya, but I did give them a listen. They actually surprised me as I didn't remember them being _that_ good. They do have some low end response, thought. You will not be disappointed, and I'm not sure if it would be necessary to really have a sound card for those. Realtek is generally acceptable and decent.


----------



## biatchi

I'm currently rocking the onboard until I either fix my current dac or build my new one (procrastination FTL); at first I thought it sounded decent, much better than I was expecting. It's quite warm with slightly elevated lower frequencies and there is a good amount of detail. The warmth makes it a pretty non fatiguing listen and the elevated bass is handy for DayZ as it makes gunfire even more terrifying which promotes caution, never a bad thing in DayZ. Listen more carefully, however, and it's very apparent that there is a serious lack of cohesion to the music, it sounds like what I'd imagine would happen if you loaded a blunderbuss with rocks, it'll throw a lot of crap down range but it's only going to be in the vague direction you want









To be fair to onboard a lot of it's problems are the diet it eats, if you took the circuitry and put it in it's own case and feed it with some clean power from a regulated linear supply I'm sure it would sound very acceptable.


----------



## iandroo888

Whats everyone's input on the Samson SR850? It's to replace my current Sennheiser HD202's.

I primarily listen to music (pop/classical) and watch movies but sometimes play games too.

so lookin for a good all rounder around like $50 range? maybe suggest one in the $100 range too if theres a huge difference?

Dont have any headphone amp's currently. Only using on-board audio. Lookin at getting the Behringer UCA202 because im lookin to get the M-Audio AV40's in the future and that was what was suggested to me to use. Or should i look into something like the FiiO E7 or E10??


----------



## Parish_Rane

@HPE1000

FWIW- I run the RX900 and a Fiio E5 and love the combo.


----------



## Simca

SR850 is a good choice.


----------



## HPE1000

I just got the ha-rx700's today, and they seem pretty good. I knew it took some time to break them in, so I just went to youtube and played a 2 hour dubstep loop for ~3hrs or so and they sounded better than when I first listened to them. Now I guess I will do it again, they say it takes about 8 hours or so of use before they fully break in.


----------



## Porter_

in my personal experience, it usually takes 6-10 hours for brain break-in.


----------



## legoman786

So... my sister is going to buy me a pair of HD 201's to replace the HD 535's that broke on me, as a b-day gift. No where near the quality of sound, however, it's still a decent replacement.


----------



## lolmont

Was thinking of giving my HD 555 to my dad and getting the HD 598 since they come with that $30 gift card. Would I hear much of a improvement?


----------



## iandroo888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> SR850 is a good choice.


cool.. so the other question

Dont have any headphone amp's currently. Only using on-board audio. Lookin at getting the Behringer UCA202 because im lookin to get the M-Audio AV40's in the future and that was what was suggested to me to use. Or should i look into something like the FiiO E7 or E10??


----------



## HPE1000

So, I have the HARX700's, but I have only used them for about 5 hours max. I read plenty of reviews about people saying they sound amazing after 10 or more hours, and I also read reviews of people saying the bass can be overpowering and shake the headphones. I am having the complete opposite of that, they don't shake at all, even on bass boosted songs at 100% volume. So will the bass get louder when they are broken in more?


----------



## Porter_

no probably not but your brain will adjust to the sound signature. if you're not happy with the bass try applying a little EQ.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I have the HARX700's, but I have only used them for about 5 hours max. I read plenty of reviews about people saying they sound amazing after 10 or more hours, and I also read reviews of people saying the bass can be overpowering and shake the headphones. I am having the complete opposite of that, they don't shake at all, even on bass boosted songs at 100% volume. So will the bass get louder when they are broken in more?


Do you find yourself a bit of a basshead? I found the bass to be adequate. I'm not sure I would ever classify them as 'shaking the headphones'. They don't really have a tight grip on ones head, so maybe you aren't getting a good over-the-ear seal. However, the sound card or source could have a lot to do with these.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you find yourself a bit of a basshead? I found the bass to be adequate. I'm not sure I would ever classify them as 'shaking the headphones'. They don't really have a tight grip on ones head, so maybe you aren't getting a good over-the-ear seal. However, the sound card or source could have a lot to do with these.


Yeah, maybe my onboard is just horrible. IDK, I dont care if they have monster bass, but it doesnt seem to have any bass at all.


----------



## mikeaj

If it's as drastic as you describe, I would suspect an issue with the seal before anything else. Double-check all headphone positionings, move them around, reset them on the head, try pressing down against the cups hard, etc. and see if any change like that increases the bass.

When I tried them, they didn't seal for me without some effort. Depends on the ears and head shape.


----------



## HPE1000

Any EQ programs out there? I remember I had something like SRS true audio installed on my laptop, and when I turned the program on, it DRASTICALLY improved sound quality for music.

The seal and everything is good, so it isnt that.

Edit: Okay, just downloaded THX true studio that came with my mobo, and it seems to have slightly made the bass better, and definitely made music better overall.


----------



## pez

What is your onboard sound? If it's Realtek, they actually have a program that installs with the drivers that gives you an EQ. Also, that's a good idea to check and make sure the sound isn't modified through one of their presets.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What is your onboard sound? If it's Realtek, they actually have a program that installs with the drivers that gives you an EQ. Also, that's a good idea to check and make sure the sound isn't modified through one of their presets.


It is realtek, I will mess with it now.

edit: what should I be looking for?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It is realtek, I will mess with it now.
> edit: what should I be looking for?


Hmm, there's usually an EQ option in there. If not, it might be missing. I would just say look around in that little program you have pulled up.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, there's usually an EQ option in there. If not, it might be missing. I would just say look around in that little program you have pulled up.


I know there should be, but it isnt there LOL, its there on my laptop.

Eh, doesnt matter, it sounds like garbage when I mess with that eq anyway.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know there should be, but it isnt there LOL, its there on my laptop.
> Eh, doesnt matter, it sounds like garbage when I mess with that eq anyway.


Maybe it's time to invest in a sound card







. It would be your next best upgrade, and it won't limit you the next time you start looking for a better set of headphones







. There's a huge computer audio thread amongst here somewhere, but generally the Asus sound cards are the best 'bang for your buck' option.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know there should be, but it isnt there LOL, its there on my laptop.
> Eh, doesnt matter, it sounds like garbage when I mess with that eq anyway.


pez is right a cheap soundcard will be worth the money. also when it comes to EQ many people just take the lowest/highest frequencies and crank them to 12dB assuming 'the more the better'. that's not usually the case, a little EQ goes a _long_ way. not saying you did this just something to be aware of.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I will need an external one, and I dont want to spend an arm and a leg for it. Some people tell me to get Fiio external DAC's, some reccomend me Amps, what should I get?


----------



## Crazy9000

If you are on onboard, get a DAC/soundcard, Do not get an amp, it won't help and might even make it worse lol.

Fiio is perfect for an external cheap one.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you are on onboard, get a DAC/soundcard, Do not get an amp, it won't help and might even make it worse lol.
> Fiio is perfect for an external cheap one.


not to go off subject, but you avatar cracks me up!!! not sure if thats a self pic, but my cat does that to me every time im "sitting" thought i was the only one with a weirdo cat LOL


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> not to go off subject, but you avatar cracks me up!!! not sure if thats a self pic, but my cat does that to me every time im "sitting" thought i was the only one with a weirdo cat LOL


Yeah he's pretty old... almost 20. So he gets cold and tries to find warm spots, even if it's in pants. He curled up and went to sleep after I took the pic.

Every month or two someone says their cat does it to (I've had this avy since about 2008 lol). Would have never guessed it was as common as it seems to be.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

wow 20 is an oldtimer. i bet he is awesome though!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> wow 20 is an oldtimer. i bet he is awesome though!


Yeah, I have a cat that is over 15 years old, and he was a wild cat when we got him. He was a outdoor kitten outside of my school and we got him. He always tries to get outside, and usually just sits on the porch when he does, but a couple weeks ago he got out for 8 hours in ~40f weather, and by the time we found him, he was already acting feral and tried to attack us.... We finally got him, but yeah, he is old and probably senile by now haha. We have 5 cats, and he is the only one who ever tries to get out, so I guess we are lucky for that.

On topic now: Here are my headphones, they make my computer look even smaller


----------



## hollowtek

HD 201's that I got for 5 bucks came in today. They sound really good for a cheap pair of headphones!

Tossed on the pro-550's after, night and day difference. 201's sounded like garbage thereafter lol...

But damn, had I not listened to the 550's, these 201's are incredible for the price


----------



## OverClocker55

Got my Sennheiser HD 201 3.5mm today. Add me to the list


----------



## iandroo888

randomly found a "Native Instruments Audio 2 DJ" audio device thing in closet. dont remember when i was given this. any good for using with headphones? its like $100 on amazon D:


----------



## lolmont

Already on the list but got a new pair of cans here some HD 598s


----------



## HPE1000

They look like the noctua equivalent of headphones









I bet they sound awesome though


----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They look like the noctua equivalent of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they sound awesome though


A lot more clear and instruments are not as distorted compared to my HD 555s and these have bass not overpowering but they're there.


----------



## OverClocker55

Mine







If they count


----------



## HPE1000

Mine, only picture I have, and I don't feel like taking one of just them right now







JVC HA-RX700


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Hello, need help

Im about to get (friday) the Shure SRH 440 headphones at a local store

brand new at 75$

the thing is...that is very cheap...cheaper than amazon...so Im afraid that they are refurb......yes, those stores exist in my country

so...how can I notice if they sold me an used headphones ???


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Hello, need help
> Im about to get (friday) the Shure SRH 440 headphones at a local store
> brand new at 75$
> the thing is...that is very cheap...cheaper than amazon...so Im afraid that they are refurb......yes, those stores exist in my country
> so...how can I notice if they sold me an used headphones ???


I would imagine they would not be in the regular retail packaging, and they always tell if its refurbished. It will usually have I title like "Shure SRH440 (REFURB)"


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Hello, need help
> Im about to get (friday) the Shure SRH 440 headphones at a local store
> brand new at 75$
> the thing is...that is very cheap...cheaper than amazon...so Im afraid that they are refurb......yes, those stores exist in my country
> so...how can I notice if they sold me an used headphones ???


Also possible that they are fakes.

http://www.shure.co.uk/company/shure_anti_counterfeiting_initiative


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Also possible that they are fakes.
> http://www.shure.co.uk/company/shure_anti_counterfeiting_initiative


In that case, I would almost guarantee that they are fake if the company had to put that out. If its online, no, and if its from a store, sadly no, because the store could be trying to rip you off, or just not know that they bought fakes.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Already on the list but got a new pair of cans here some HD 598s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They look like the noctua equivalent of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they sound awesome though


They are truly beautiful headphones, though. They rank up there in beauty with the K701, IMO.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Already on the list but got a new pair of cans here some HD 598s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They look like the noctua equivalent of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they sound awesome though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are truly beautiful headphones, though. They rank up there in beauty with the K701, IMO.
Click to expand...

nice looking headphone, definitely have to get my k701's fixed soon.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I don't think AKG headphones are pretty. when I look at the Sennheiser HD598 all I think about is how dirty that headphone is going to get haha


----------



## pez

I still love the white K701s though...mmm...


----------



## linkin93




----------



## lolmont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93*


How are those I was looking into those until I got a deal for 598s for $147


----------



## Delta_32-1

I have been using my Sony's MDR-v6 for 7 years.


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolmont*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *linkin93*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are those I was looking into those until I got a deal for 598s for $147
Click to expand...

They're awesome for gaming and beastly for music.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

don't recall posting in this thread but i have: Audio Technica SJ11 green, Razer Orca,Audio Technica ATH M-50, Steelseries Flux Luxury (don't know if i can count them as headphones or a headset lol),Audio Technica SJ55.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I







AUDIO TECHNICA


----------



## HPE1000

I know you guys probably won't like it because it isn't audiophile enough, but I was just at best buy and they had a creative sound blaster x-fi go pro and it was 25$ so I was thinking about getting it. Would it be better than my onboard sound? It was so cheap I thought I could just get it as a stocking stuffer for Christmas or just run back and get it. I am on my phone right now so I cannot research very well but it seems well rated. I know it isn't a amazing, but for the price it fought my attention. Thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think Asus makes one of those little USB sticks called the Xonar U3 that is supposed to be okay.


----------



## HPE1000

yes, but it costs twice as much. Just wondering if the one I found would make much of a difference over my onboard. I would get a fiio or something, but I think I am going to get a 670 for Christmas so I don't think tacking on a expensive sound card would be too fair.


----------



## jellybeans69

Fiio ain't that expensive







, personally i liked the Fiio E10 sound better then objective dac.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm going to say yes, buy it lol

but I don't know.. cheeseburger.. X-Fi Go... cheeseburger


----------



## Crazy9000

I love cheeseburgers.


----------



## Delta_32-1

Cheeseburgers are like, the best creation of man.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Delta_32-1*
> 
> *Bacon* Cheeseburgers are like, the best creation of man.


There, I fixed it for you.

Now its time to get serous







lol

I picked up a pair of Monoprice DJ Headphones to replace my Paltronics Gamecom. Normally I'm fairly picky about what I call "good audio products" but these headphones are nice! I'm actually shocked they are so cheap, I mean $20 is just silly for these. Sound quality is well worth it. So much so that I have some mods planned for them in the coming weeks.

*Microphone mod or some sort. The Zalaman clip-on is nice but I'm already sick of the rediculas cable cluster $#&@ I now possess
*Custom Cables
*Padding mod's or some sort. Ear and head band pads... The only real weak point of these IMO
*Cup modding of some sort.

If you don't mind modding some these could potentally be some of the best headphones around, Shocked more people don't take advantage of them


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Delta_32-1*
> 
> *Bacon* Cheeseburgers are like, the best creation of man.
> 
> 
> 
> There, I fixed it for you.
> 
> Now its time to get serous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I picked up a pair of Monoprice DJ Headphones to replace my Paltronics Gamecom. Normally I'm fairly picky about what I call "good audio products" but these headphones are nice! I'm actually shocked they are so cheap, I mean $20 is just silly for these. Sound quality is well worth it. So much so that I have some mods planned for them in the coming weeks.
> 
> *Microphone mod or some sort. The Zalaman clip-on is nice but I'm already sick of the rediculas cable cluster $#&@ I now possess
> *Custom Cables
> *Padding mod's or some sort. Ear and head band pads... The only real weak point of these IMO
> *Cup modding of some sort.
> 
> If you don't mind modding some these could potentally be some of the best headphones around, Shocked more people don't take advantage of them
Click to expand...

Forgive me for coming off as an audio snob, but I found it funny that you said "I'm fairly picky about what I call 'good audio products'" when you came from a Plantronics Gamecom headset.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forgive me for coming off as an audio snob, but I found it funny that you said "I'm fairly picky about what I call 'good audio products'" when you came from a Plantronics Gamecom headset.


Never said it(gamecom) was a good unit, it sucked the big one but was dirt cheap($15 on sale).... assumptions make ya look worse than being an audio snob


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Never said it(gamecom) was a good unit, it sucked the big one but was dirt cheap($15 on sale).... assumptions make ya look worse than being an audio snob


LOL. Well, then.

And Monoprice has a lot of hidden gems. The next time I'm looking for a throw-around pair, I'll look at those. How do you think they'd withstand in a bag with a few college books?


----------



## HPE1000

They are 20$ and people say they are pretty solid headphones build wise, if they break, its not a huge deal


----------



## bumblebee1980

some replacement ear pads cost more than those headphones!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> some replacement ear pads cost more than those headphones!


I know, I would say get them for throw around headphones, you cannot expect them to be tanks for the price.

btw pez, where are you from? XD I always ask when I see someone from nc lol.


----------



## shilka

Got a pair of 5 year old beat up Sennheiser HD 595 and a pair of less beat up Sennheiser HD 598 which is 2 years old now

The Sennheiser HD 595 looks like they have been through a warzone or something


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> LOL. Well, then.
> And Monoprice has a lot of hidden gems. The next time I'm looking for a throw-around pair, I'll look at those. How do you think they'd withstand in a bag with a few college books?










yes, they have some amazing hidden gems. These specific Cans are actually rebrand's of these KICKER cans, There is only one difference between them. The kicker's have Blue KICKER lableing on the back of the actual can and on the pad that covers the driver's. Everything else is identical, same cable's, same 1/4 plug adapter(all gold plated!)
See below for comments on durability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They are 20$ and people say they are pretty solid headphones build wise, if they break, its not a huge deal


First off, THIS! They are $30 after shipping(I suggest buying more than a single pair) so it's NBD if they fall apart, however they are very well built. I tossed them at my brother in law(audio nut) and let him listen and poke at them (15-20 hrs of use/burn in if that's your thing). After he jammed for a few moments he said "Damn, those are nice! they had to set you back at least $80-$100". The look on his face was priceless. He promptly ordered 4 pairs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> some replacement ear pads cost more than those headphones!


Depends on how you look at it.

Add in These ear pads and this
Lastly add
this bad boy

Your total will run in at $100(less if you got creative). I would be shocked if you could find a better set up for the same price. If you get the mod mic with mute option its almost impossible to beat the quality of it, And these can's are totally worth more money.

Or you could just drop the $30 and leave them stock, great pair of travel/loaner/backup can's to have around.


----------



## Simca

Monoprice is definitely a nice way to go for CHEAP headphones. The Price to Performance ratio is very good. I don't understand the purpose of buying 4. Not like they'll fall apart.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Monoprice is definitely a nice way to go for CHEAP headphones. The Price to Performance ratio is very good. I don't understand the purpose of buying 4. Not like they'll fall apart.


When I ordered I got 3. One for me and 2 as gift's for family members. The only reason I suggested ordering more than one pair is to midigate the shipping some... Sorry, I'm a cheap bastard


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Shure SRH440





my ear fits nicely in the cup

at 68$ new it was a steal...

I almost kill my wallet and get the 1440 at 215$.....but no


----------



## Simca

I'm more interested in your keyboard.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm more interested in your keyboard.


Sidewinder X6.

I've got the X4, solid keyboards.


----------



## ventacon

Audio-Technica ATH-M50S count? Just purchased those, still waiting for them to arrive in AFG with my FiiO E11 Amp.


----------



## atarione

in addition to my HA-RX700s and ATH-AD700 headphones

I am now the proud and happy owner of Audio Technia ATH-M50 headphones

early xmas present enjoying them greatly..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/829/m50pioneersa710.jpg/


----------



## GTR Mclaren

A match made in heaven



this SHURE HP are nice to drive, the Vita drives them very easy


----------



## Shane1244

Just picked up a used set og AKG 701's, and I got a new Asus Xonar Essence STX to power them..

I love them! I got them both traded to me for an Xbox, did I get a good deal?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Just picked up a used set og AKG 701's, and I got a new Asus Xonar Essence STX to power them..
> I love them! I got them both traded to me for an Xbox, did I get a good deal?


I would say that''s a great deal, especially with the headphone output quality the STX is supposed to give. Then again, I think a lot of things are more useful than a Xbox







.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Just picked up a used set og AKG 701's, and I got a new Asus Xonar Essence STX to power them..
> I love them! I got them both traded to me for an Xbox, did I get a good deal?


fantastic deal


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shane1244*
> 
> Just picked up a used set og AKG 701's, and I got a new Asus Xonar Essence STX to power them..
> I love them! I got them both traded to me for an Xbox, did I get a good deal?


In retail value alone, yes indeed


----------



## bumblebee1980

new Schiit products

http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=14


----------



## bumblebee1980

a discrete design that can output 1.2 watts and has an output impedance of 0.1 ohm for $99 is impressive.


----------



## wanako

My beloved Samson SR850s. I adore these things. It was a difference of night and day when I upgraded from my HD202s which I got back in 2007.



I used to have an old, broken Logitech Driving Force Pro. While I was messing with it and disassembled it, I decided to use the clamps as my headphone stands. I am so genius.


----------



## Simca

Dat bass


----------



## HPE1000

I know its not directly related to headphones, but what music streaming services do you use if any?

I got an email this morning from last.fm telling me they were making the desktop app a paid service, I used last.fm at the very least 5 hours a day, so I moved to spotify this morning. I off the bat noticed the audio quality seemed far better even on the free version and I am liking it, I am not sure if I want premium which will cost around 120$ a year which gives you higher quality steaming, but I think the free version is outstanding so I might just keep that.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Dat bass


10/10

Would lol again.


----------



## Battou62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> new Schiit products
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=14


I wonder how they measure?


----------



## OkanG

What are peoples thoughts on the Siberia V2 headset? And what are your thoughts on the Asus Xonar DX? And the two together?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know its not directly related to headphones, but what music streaming services do you use if any?
> I got an email this morning from last.fm telling me they were making the desktop app a paid service, I used last.fm at the very least 5 hours a day, so I moved to spotify this morning. I off the bat noticed the audio quality seemed far better even on the free version and I am liking it, I am not sure if I want premium which will cost around 120$ a year which gives you higher quality steaming, but I think the free version is outstanding so I might just keep that.


I'm using Spotify right now. If you don't have a mobile device that you're using Spotify on, don't waste your money on the Premium version. I use Spotify in my car a bunch, and on the go with my phone, so it's worth it to me. Make sure you enable 'high quality streaming' in your settings on Spotify. Spotify and Hulu are the best money I spend each month.


----------



## HPE1000

High quality steaming is part of premium, but the free quality is more than enough to me in my opinion.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> High quality steaming is part of premium, but the free quality is more than enough to me in my opinion.


This might be an interesting article for you. I'm not sure of your exact situation, but it might shed light on some points that I may have ruled out







.

http://anphicle.com/en/spotify-premium-v-unlimited-why-i-downgraded/

I was attempting to look for a more in-depth comparison chart, but wasn't successful. I did see that Offline Playlists are another benefit of Premium. That's vital for me (iPhone used as an iPod in my car requires Offline Playlists especially), but it's also beneficial for those who want to take their music on the go (on their latptops, etc.) from Spotify who may have craptastic connections.

Anyhow, regular streaming is at 160 kbps I believe, and high is 256 or 320 kbps. When streaming music though, you're probably not in the listening environment for a nice DAC/Amp, but I could be wrong.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> I wonder how they measure?


probably not well at $99 lol

I love discrete designs. all my amplifiers are discrete class A or AB. I think this will be a very popular stack.


----------



## Badwrench

Anyone know anything about 3eighty5 audio? Saw this on nomorerack today: 385 Etz. Currently $121 shipped.


----------



## mrsmiles

haven't heard of them, tried doing a search but nothing came up related to those headphones no reviews or anything so I'm not really sure how good they are. they do look nice though.

please remove the grado's from my list of headphones.

god how i've missed listening to my AKG K701's, finally received my replacement pad's and fixed the broken wire, amazing how they sound coming back from the AD700's.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

those look like really well built cans!! the look sexy!!


----------



## mikeseth

*Count me in, using the SHURE SE215 IEMs.* I just can't find the same comfort and noise isolation with over ear headphones, tried almost everything from Shure and Sennheiser.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth*
> 
> *Count me in, using the SHURE SE215 IEMs.* I just can't find the same comfort and noise isolation with over ear headphones, tried almost everything from Shure and Sennheiser.


maybe the lower end of the spectrum, but those Shure SE215's are nice set of IEM's excellent bang for the buck, i have two of them myself.


----------



## EpicPie

My latest headphone for review, Focal Spirit One. This headphone really sets the bar of where sound quality should be at for a $300 dollar headphone. The accuracy and detail is on par with the Audeze LCD 2. I'm very impressed with this headphone so far.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My latest headphone for review, Focal Spirit One. This headphone really sets the bar of where sound quality should be at for a $300 dollar headphone. The accuracy and detail is on par with the Audeze LCD 2. I'm very impressed with this headphone so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm seeing them go for $200 and quite the claim, you have my attention.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Thought I would post this here, because its funny and about headphones.

Less than a month ago my Nephew dropped $200 on a set of "Beats", I warned him that the price vs. sound quality might not be favorable, even if all you listen to is Dubsteap and Rap/Hip-Hop. Anyway, A few day's ago he wanted to try out my El Cheapo MonoPrice DJ Can's. He was so shocked by the sound quality of them he returned his "Beats" and ordered a pair of the Monoprice can's.

He noted: That the bass is better on the beats, but at the cost of the rest of the sound spectrum. He also said that the Beats were a much more comfortable to wear for long periods of time.

As soon as he told me he took his beats back for the monoprice can's I about died lol'ing at him on the phone







I guess the younger generation isn't a total loss /sarcasm


----------



## bumblebee1980

I tried the Focal a couple months ago. I didn't like it at all.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> I'm seeing them go for $200 and quite the claim, you have my attention.


They're not supposed to be selling for $200 according to their USA marketing manager I talked to. They have people going after the distributors who're underselling the product.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My latest headphone for review, Focal Spirit One. This headphone really sets the bar of where sound quality should be at for a $300 dollar headphone. The accuracy and detail is on par with the Audeze LCD 2. I'm very impressed with this headphone so far.


They're not exactly classy looking. They look like ipod headphones. While I'm not doubting your opinion..I am skeptical, especially since I completely disagree with some of your previous reviews..especially on the..SOL Republics was it? Those were complete trash.

But what do I know, I'm still drunk at the moment.


----------



## Conspiracy

just got and used my pair of Sony MDR-V6 headphones yesterday. i have borrowed a pair that is very worn out from fellow videographers before but never used a new pair. im pretty happy with my purchase and the quality for $70 and look forward to using these for broadcast video work in the field









they definitely blow my iphone earbuds out of the water haha


----------



## bumblebee1980

my dad bought a pair a while back. he is a big Focal speaker guy. I can't remember what they sounded like but I remember thinking they were nothing special. I didn't like the build quality. my dad returned them. there is a lot of competition at $300.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am seriously considering buying myself a Senn HD650 for Christmas. Someone needs to talk me out of that decision fast... I already have 4 headphones.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am seriously considering buying myself a Senn HD650 for Christmas. Someone needs to talk me out of that decision fast... I already have 4 headphones.


Do you have the money for the HD 700 that one is a little better and much newer


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> maybe the lower end of the spectrum, but those Shure SE215's are nice set of IEM's excellent bang for the buck, i have two of them myself.


I used to use "GAMING HEADSETS" for everything including listening to MP3s. Been about 6 months with the SE215s and I'm just getting started. The highest quality music I can get is iTunes Mastered unfortunately. Have a large library so might as well continue expanding it in iTunes.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think you should sell a couple of them and buy something really nice like the Audeze LCD-2


----------



## bumblebee1980

I own a lot of headphones but only use 3.

Sennheiser HD558 are my general purpose headphones. I use them every day for Youtube, Podcast, Radio, Gaming. the Audeze LCD-2 and Denon AH-D5000 are my music headphones. I think owning a couple headphones for music is smart because they compliment each other in different ways. most people want a single headphone for everything but I don't think it exists.

my Audio Technica ATH-M50 and Grado SR-325i are collecting dust


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Loving the Shure 440 so far

but they have show me that some of my music are ****ty queality, even in FLAC format

or maybe I need a sound card







I wonder if my receiver will sound better that way


----------



## haticK

You can add me to gaming with Sennheiser PC 360.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have the following currently... which ones do you advise me to sell to upgrade?

Listed by Age:
- Grado SR60
- AKG K701
- AKG K550
- Denon D2000 (heavily modded)


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have the following currently... which ones do you advise me to sell to upgrade?
> Listed by Age:
> - Grado SR60
> - AKG K701
> - AKG K550
> - Denon D2000 (heavily modded)


you probably won't get much interest from a modified Denon AH-D2000 that has been through multiple owners and you should keep the Grado SR-60. I would sell the AKG K701 and K550. you don't have a problem spending $300 on a headphone so it's not like your never going to own a pair of AKG K701 ever again.. maybe next time you spend $300 try the AKG Q701 instead









you can't buy a world class speaker for $1000 but you can buy a world class headphone


----------



## bumblebee1980

I love my Audeze LCD-2 so much.. when you first put them on they feel like your taking part in some crazy science experiment. they look, feel and sound like an audiophile headphone. they just totally outclass anything in the $300 price point.

the HiFiMAN HE-500 is another option.


----------



## Simca

I love the comments being made in this thread. "Get the HD700 it's newer and a little better" Oh yeah? Really? For 2 times the price it's a little better? Well, that's unexpected.

The performance difference between the K701 and the Q701 is a bit over-exaggerated.

The LCD-2 outlcasses anything in the 300 dollar price point? Really? Who woulda' thought. It's a 1000 dollar headphone. Wonder if it outclasses anything in the 20 dollar range..hmm..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I love my Audeze LCD-2 so much.. when you first put them on they feel like your taking part in some crazy science experiment. they look, feel and sound like an audiophile headphone. they just totally outclass anything in the $300 price point.
> the HiFiMAN HE-500 is another option.


Jeez... I don't think I can bring myself to drop a grand for cans. I was thinking around the 4-500 range.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love the comments being made in this thread. "Get the HD700 it's newer and a little better" Oh yeah? Really? For 2 times the price it's a little better? Well, that's unexpected.
> The performance difference between the K701 and the Q701 is a bit over-exaggerated.
> The LCD-2 outlcasses anything in the 300 dollar price point? Really? Who woulda' thought. It's a 1000 dollar headphone. Wonder if it outclasses anything in the 20 dollar range..hmm..


you need to learn to play nice with others.


----------



## Berzalum

count me in : Rzaer Tiamat 7.1 owner


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you need to learn to play nice with others.


Pretty sure the HD700 comment was just a joke as well lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Jeez... I don't think I can bring myself to drop a grand for cans. I was thinking around the 4-500 range.


$1000 is a lot of money to some people. in my opinion the HiFiMAN HE-500 is an upgrade over the AKG K701 in every way except the perceived soundstage. I really like that headphone. I basically traded a couple of my $300-400 headphones in for the Audeze LCD-2 and I don't regret it at all in fact I wish I did it sooner. it's up to you


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am seriously considering buying myself a Senn HD650 for Christmas. Someone needs to talk me out of that decision fast... I already have 4 headphones.


do it! for music listening they're just _fantastic_.

and i agree with simca with the "Get the HD700 it's newer and a little better" comment. _oh really_?


----------



## mikeaj

I've not heard them (which is obviously a big disqualifier in some sense), but even regardless of price, I think you will find many (more than half?) that prefer HD 650 over HD 700.

HD 700 is a little brighter, but it also has a few narrow (narrow is bad) treble spikes according to measurements on multiple sites. It also has some ringing (stored energy) at those spikes, which are not good either. Overall the response is less even. THD across the range and other parameters look mostly similar.

I think if HD 650 were released after HD 700 and priced higher, it would be considered an upgrade overall. Obviously there is a lot of room for interpretation and preferences, but that's my take, anyhow.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're not exactly classy looking. They look like ipod headphones. While I'm not doubting your opinion..I am skeptical, especially since I completely disagree with some of your previous reviews..especially on the..SOL Republics was it? Those were complete trash.
> But what do I know, I'm still drunk at the moment.


I gave the SOL Republic headphone a bad review. The sound quality on them was pretty awful with it primarily being bass focused.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my dad bought a pair a while back. he is a big Focal speaker guy. I can't remember what they sounded like but I remember thinking they were nothing special. I didn't like the build quality. my dad returned them. there is a lot of competition at $300.


A lot has changed in terms of re-engineering the Spirit One headphone from when it first launched though Focal doesn't consider their revision as a MK1 or MK2. They definitely wont have the type of open sound the LCD-2 has but the driver has a lot of detail to offer, very fast paced and neutral.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're not exactly classy looking. They look like ipod headphones. While I'm not doubting your opinion..I am skeptical, especially since I completely disagree with some of your previous reviews..especially on the..SOL Republics was it? Those were complete trash.
> But what do I know, I'm still drunk at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave the SOL Republic headphone a bad review. The sound quality on them was pretty awful with it primarily being bass focused.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my dad bought a pair a while back. he is a big Focal speaker guy. I can't remember what they sounded like but I remember thinking they were nothing special. I didn't like the build quality. my dad returned them. there is a lot of competition at $300.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot has changed in terms of re-engineering the Spirit One headphone from when it first launched though Focal doesn't consider their revision as a MK1 or MK2. They definitely wont have the type of open sound the LCD-2 has but the driver has a lot of detail to offer, very fast paced and neutral.
Click to expand...

Is the driver an ortho?

Also, why do I have to learn to play nice when people are saying silly things? Shouldn't other people learn not to say silly things? Why do I have to lower my intellect in order to play nice? I already lower it enough with people on the internet.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Audeze LCD-2 is a world class headphone. what is so silly about that.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Audeze LCD-2 is a world class headphone. what is so silly about that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you think because it's a $1000 it's supposed to outclass $300 headphones? there are more headphones not worth the money than are. why do we all own the same ones. K701, Q701, HD650, LCD-2. etc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Thought I would post this here, because its funny and about headphones.
> Less than a month ago my Nephew dropped $200 on a set of "Beats", I warned him that the price vs. sound quality might not be favorable, even if all you listen to is Dubsteap and Rap/Hip-Hop. Anyway, A few day's ago he wanted to try out my El Cheapo MonoPrice DJ Can's. He was so shocked by the sound quality of them he returned his "Beats" and ordered a pair of the Monoprice can's.
> He noted: That the bass is better on the beats, but at the cost of the rest of the sound spectrum. He also said that the Beats were a much more comfortable to wear for long periods of time.
> As soon as he told me he took his beats back for the monoprice can's I about died lol'ing at him on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the younger generation isn't a total loss /sarcasm


You should recommend him some Beyer DT770s







. I have a couple friends that invested in SOLs (the ones by Ludacris) and Beats, and once I got my Beyers I let them listen for a while. Both of them immediately regretted their purchases







. I don't like being snobby about headphones, so I hate telling people that their SOLs or Beats are going to be lackluster compared to what they could be getting for the price :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I own a lot of headphones but only use 3.
> Sennheiser HD558 are my general purpose headphones. I use them every day for Youtube, Podcast, Radio, Gaming. the Audeze LCD-2 and Denon AH-D5000 are my music headphones. I think owning a couple headphones for music is smart because they compliment each other in different ways. most people want a single headphone for everything but I don't think it exists.
> my Audio Technica ATH-M50 and Grado SR-325i are collecting dust


I might be interested in those 325i's if you ever consider giving them up







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love the comments being made in this thread. "Get the HD700 it's newer and a little better" Oh yeah? Really? For 2 times the price it's a little better? Well, that's unexpected.
> The performance difference between the K701 and the Q701 is a bit over-exaggerated.
> The LCD-2 outlcasses anything in the 300 dollar price point? Really? Who woulda' thought. It's a 1000 dollar headphone. Wonder if it outclasses anything in the 20 dollar range..hmm..


I'm kinda in love with you, but this is besides the point.

What are the main differences between the K701 and Q701? I've always wanted to own a pair of 701s, but could never get a straight answer of what music they sound good with. Grado's were always rock, metal, etc, and I've found the Beyers to be nothing short of amazing for Electronic music, and that boom-boom stuff.


----------



## bumblebee1980

how many headphones over $1000 are even worth owning. HD800, LCD-3, a Stax maybe.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> Thought I would post this here, because its funny and about headphones.
> Less than a month ago my Nephew dropped $200 on a set of "Beats", I warned him that the price vs. sound quality might not be favorable, even if all you listen to is Dubsteap and Rap/Hip-Hop. Anyway, A few day's ago he wanted to try out my El Cheapo MonoPrice DJ Can's. He was so shocked by the sound quality of them he returned his "Beats" and ordered a pair of the Monoprice can's.
> He noted: That the bass is better on the beats, but at the cost of the rest of the sound spectrum. He also said that the Beats were a much more comfortable to wear for long periods of time.
> As soon as he told me he took his beats back for the monoprice can's I about died lol'ing at him on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the younger generation isn't a total loss /sarcasm


Glad to know people are still influenced from my monoprice review to pickup monoprice cans.









Great budget can imo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you think because it's a $1000 it's supposed to outclass $300 headphones? there are more headphones not worth the money than are. why do we all own the same ones. K701, Q701, HD650, LCD-2. etc.


Honestly I kind of agree with Simca's sentiments here. If I am dropping a grand on cans, they sure as hell should outclass any cans that cost a third of the price. To not to would be a huge slap to the consumer. I agree that there are many cans not worth their prices, though so I can definitely see your perspective as well. I am trying to figure if I will utilize them enough for music to justify the huge price difference or if I should just stay happy with my D2K's. How do the LCD2 sound for gaming?


----------



## Simca

I don't see what's so hard to comprehend. 1000 dollars, 300 dollars. Really? Are you trying to say that there exists a headphone at the 1000 dollar level that doesn't outperform a 300 dollar can? If so, show me. We're also talking about a 3.3x money diff. Short of blatantly overpriced headphones, any headphone that is 3.3x the price of another is going to outdo them. It would be hilarious if it didn't. We're not just talking 3.3x price diff, we're talking about 700 dollars of price diff. Much different than 100 dollar can vs 30 dollar can. Or 180 vs 50 dollar can. Either way, at 3.3x price difference, you can always find a headphone better than the cheaper version.

Trying to protect your statement at this point is a huge folly.


----------



## mikeaj

Some of these are not the right prices, and as always, tastes / music varies... below I linked InnerFidelity graphs page for reference, with its usual caveats, so take as you will.

But take your favorite out of this list:
AKG Q701, Beyerdynamic DT 880, Denon AH-D2000, Sennheiser HD 600.

And take your least favorite out of a general list of more expensive pariahs (to some; many like some of these):
Denon AH-D7100, Sennheiser HD 700, Shure SRH1840, Ultrasone Edition 8.

Outperform...? Again, if prices were reversed in a parallel universe, I don't think people would think it odd. Past a certain point, it's mostly (not all) about being good at different things, but still. Objectively there are plenty of things wrong with the four in the list below, some of which doesn't particularly show up in just the graphs linked. Some of these issues are quite arguably worse than in at least one or more of the headphones in the top list.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Glad to know people are still influenced from my monoprice review to pickup monoprice cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great budget can imo.


They came recommended on Head-Fi.org, doing review search's lead me back here(your review). While there are much better can's around Its still shocking the value these give. They will suit me just fine while I'm building my PIMETAv2 Amp w/ crossfeed to power some "real" cans








Still not sure what can's I want, or what budget I'm going for.. Maybe some Senn's


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I might be interested in those 325i's if you ever consider giving them up


I will probably sell them next year. they only come out of the pizza box a couple times a month. they are silvers not gold


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I will probably sell them next year. they only come out of the pizza box a couple times a month. they are silvers not gold


I have a pair of silvers that weren't in the best shape when I got them, but they're troopers. I had them recabled straight from Grado, and it was surprisingly inexpensive. Anyhow, I've been wanting to hand them down to my GFs Dad now for a while. He's really into classic and indie rock, so they'll be perfect. The only catch, is the 325i's will always have a place in my inventory







.


----------



## Azefore

ATH-M50 coiled for $104 on Amazon, just posting this to see if my forum counter will finally change from 666, has been 4-7 posts with no change lol

Edit: There we go


----------



## Shane1244

How much would a used pair of AKG K701's go for? They are the original white ones in perfect condition.


----------



## mumyoryu

Going rate seems to be around the $200 mark on head-fi and ebay. You might be able to get more since you say theyre in perfect cond.


----------



## Ploppytheman

Hey Im looking for help with getting some new headphones. I have gone through two 515s, and a Siberia v2 (I hate those didnt even want to RMA), and I currently am using a pair of socks as my headphone strap for one of my 515s, like each ear piece is in one sock and then the socks are connected rofl, no joke, was tempted to dig out my webcam and take a pic.

So the 515s crack so ez and even if you tape it they just keep cracking. And the Siberias left ear stopped working even though I never pulled the cord hard or anything (they are also uncomfortable and sound like crap). Before this I had some HD280 pros for like...... 5+ years and they never broke at all when I used to skate with them, throw em around, dropped em countless times.

So I am LF gaming headphones, I play sc2, some fps like quakelive, and all my music is FLAC or equiv lossless. I don't have and wont buy a soundcard or amp atm and probably won't for a while, just got a 120hz monitor, so what headphones are best? Durability is really important since Im tired of toy headphones that break ez.

AD700
Sennhesier HD280 Pro

These are the main two I am looking at since I've read several forums of people recommending the AD700s but I know the 280s are super ultra reliable and durable with a good warranty.

Edit: Also my computer fans are pretty loud for certain games.


----------



## EpicPie

Do you have a budget?

And what genre's of music do you listen to?


----------



## Simca

Thinking about selling my Beyers. They've sort of outlived their usefulness. I'd rather have an HD650 now that I think about it..but moreso, I'm still looking to get the HE-500.


----------



## Porter_

a lot of people prefer the HE-400 to the HE-500. eh, you've already got a great set of planar magnetics. i say go for the HD650's.

*bourbon has influenced this post


----------



## Domino

My Q701s came in a few days ago. Burning them in. Absolutely love the detail from them.

My iM716s has the right channel crapping out. That is probably due to how sensitive they are and I had the Fiio E11 on high gain. Ugh. Just ordered some SM3 V2s.







)


----------



## chinesekiwi

the DT880 has more detail tbh








The AKG Q701 has a much bigger soundstage but tbh, sounds like the extreme left and right are stretched out.

How you dealing with that rather annoying headpad?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> a lot of people prefer the HE-400 to the HE-500. eh, you've already got a great set of planar magnetics. i say go for the HD650's.
> 
> *bourbon has influenced this post


Depends on the type of music you're listening to. People that like very bassy music will love the HE-400s more than the HE-500s. People that want better mids and highs will like the HE-500 more.


----------



## pez

Well, GF asked me today what the best headphones were for $50. Almost posted here, then realized I knew I wanted to get him some Grados. SR60i's on the way for a gift







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well, *GF* asked me today what the best headphones were for $50. Almost posted here, then realized I knew I wanted to get *him* some Grados. SR60i's on the way for a gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Your GF is a man?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your GF is a man?


lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your GF is a man?


Could mean grandfather or godfather.


----------



## Simca

Guyfriend <3


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your GF is a man?


That's what I thought.

Maybe they're both men...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your GF is a man?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Could mean grandfather or godfather.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Guyfriend <3


Haha that's embarrassing







. I got excited about the news







. They were for her dad for X-mas







. My girlfriend's father*.


----------



## snipekill2445

Oh I see.

You should get him something very expensive, you know, to impress him...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> Oh I see.
> You should get him something very expensive, you know, to impress him...


Well we ordered a pair of SR60i's for him. If he loves them, the SR325i's are next







. After 7 years, the impression window is already past its prime







. I'm very well in with her parents.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> After 7 years, the impression window is already past its prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm very well in with her parents.


Well that's good!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Add me to the list:

*Earphones:*
-Audéo Phonak PFE 232 with custom 1964 ear sleeves
-Denon AH-C400
-UE 350vi
-Monoprice 8320
-Too many Fischer Audio earphones to list

(I've gone through 35+ earphones - for review)

*Headphones:*
-Denon AH-D2000 with: D5K cup and dampened / D7K cable: re-terminated and shorted with a 3.5mm jack / Lawton Audio angle pads
-Denon NCW500

_Looking to sell:_
-Fisher Audio FA-002W High edition

(Gone through the TDK ST800 & Sony XB700's)

*Amps:*
-DigiZoid ZO2 v3
-Epiphany Acoustics EPH-O2D
-Just Audio uHA-120

Soundcard:
-Asus Xonar DX (previously owned the D1)


----------



## EpicPie

Another good choice to getting the Grado SR60 would have been the Koss DJ100. Uses the same driver so it's essentially a closed back Grado SR60.


----------



## Draygonn

After pairing HD650s with a Bottlehead Crack for a few months I sold the HD800s and WA2. Even though they don't measure as well in probably every category the 650s are simply addicting. I'm in love with this setup.


----------



## dimwit13

K-Pasa all.
well i have gone through 2 dozen pairs of headphones over the last decade and a half.
they have always been CHEAP.
i have 2 grown kids, still in the house (20 and 22 and on the way out) and a handful of cats ( no more than 2 at a time, i like cats, but......)
so with the kids and cats and the kids friends, the headphone would always fall apart/break/cord bitten (by both cats and kids)/ etc.... i wouldn't spend more than $25 on a pair.
well the kids are older and i will toss the CATS, and the kids friends have gone/grown up/matured so i figured i would spend a little more, lets double the budget, a whopping $50
so, about 6 months ago i did a little searching on OCN for new headphones, after my last pair broke. and bought some Superlux HD 681 for around $60.
they sounded better than the cheaper $25 ones, but not a whole lot.
well the 681 sound nice and fit OK, after a little stretching, but after an hour or so, they start to hurt my head-this little unnerving pressure that would ache for an hour after i took them off.
so, back to the drawing board....
double or nothing- $100 for a pair.
so, as of now, i am sitting here DROOLING listening to Falling To Pieces, by Faith No More-with a pair of.

Sennheiser HD 598 on my head-screw the $100.....
lets hope these dont break, i would hate to see what $500 headphones would sound like.......lmao

just saying.

-dimwit-

i hope the wife likes these.....upgrade so soon-lol


----------



## rdrdrdrd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> K-Pasa all.
> well i have gone through 2 dozen pairs of headphones over the last decade and a half.
> they have always been CHEAP.
> i have 2 grown kids, still in the house (20 and 22 and on the way out) and a handful of cats ( no more than 2 at a time, i like cats, but......)
> so with the kids and cats and the kids friends, the headphone would always fall apart/break/cord bitten (by both cats and kids)/ etc.... i wouldn't spend more than $25 on a pair.
> well the kids are older and i will toss the CATS, and the kids friends have gone/grown up/matured so i figured i would spend a little more, lets double the budget, a whopping $50
> so, about 6 months ago i did a little searching on OCN for new headphones, after my last pair broke. and bought some Superlux HD 681 for around $60.
> they sounded better than the cheaper $25 ones, but not a whole lot.
> well the 681 sound nice and fit OK, after a little stretching, but after an hour or so, they start to hurt my head-this little unnerving pressure that would ache for an hour after i took them off.
> so, back to the drawing board....
> double or nothing- $100 for a pair.
> so, as of now, i am sitting here DROOLING listening to Falling To Pieces, by Faith No More-with a pair of.
> Sennheiser HD 598 on my head-screw the $100.....
> lets hope these dont break, i would hate to see what $500 headphones would sound like.......lmao
> just saying.
> -dimwit-
> i hope the wife likes these.....upgrade so soon-lol


welcome to the hell of increasing prices for diminishing returns. I stopped at the 650s and am very happy, there are several 'better' headphones but bang for buck these are amazing


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdrdrdrd*
> 
> welcome to the hell of increasing prices for diminishing returns. I stopped at the 650s and am very happy, there are several 'better' headphones but bang for buck these are amazing


i cant believe what i can hear with these.
music that i have listened to for +_25 years, sounds so different.
come to think of it, the $210 i paid for these, is the most money that i have ever spent on any audio equipment (speakers, headphones, stereo....well i paid more for my first gen Zune, that i bought new, and have listened to it for 9 hours a day, 300 days a year ever since)
so far i have listened to punk, rock, hard rock, heavy metal, rockabilly, new wave, blues, country (Drive By Truckers-only country i like).
oh, so much more to go.........SLAYER!!!!!!!! Angle of Death

-dimwit-


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> i cant believe what i can hear with these.
> music that i have listened to for +_25 years, sounds so different.
> come to think of it, the $210 i paid for these, is the most money that i have ever spent on any audio equipment (speakers, headphones, stereo....well i paid more for my first gen Zune, that i bought new, and have listened to it for 9 hours a day, 300 days a year ever since)
> so far i have listened to punk, rock, hard rock, heavy metal, rockabilly, new wave, blues, country (Drive By Truckers-only country i like).
> oh, so much more to go.........SLAYER!!!!!!!! Angle of Death
> -dimwit-


If you like metal, you should give some Grado's a try







. Their sound signature isn't for everyone, but nothing has come close (IMO) to Grado's for metal, rock, etc. My perfect complimentary mobile set is a pair of UE Triple.fi 10's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you like metal, you should give some Grado's a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Their sound signature isn't for everyone, but nothing has come close (IMO) to Grado's for metal, rock, etc. My perfect complimentary mobile set is a pair of UE Triple.fi 10's.


Are we talking earphones here or headphones?
As the GR8's...were little to be desired, especially at their price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are we talking earphones here or headphones?
> As the GR8's...were little to be desired, especially at their price.


Headphones. The last tidbit was just informative. I've never had the opportunity to try the GR8's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Headphones. The last tidbit was just informative. I've never had the opportunity to try the GR8's.


Ah yes that's a different story all-together.
GR8's...were disappointing really. Another friend of mine, who's heard quite a few earphones, had the same thoughts.
Great mids, but odd-sounding when compared to the likes of the PFE232's

TF10's are very nice indeed, especially their deep bass that they offer - however the mids take quite a dip - this is especially helped with a custom cable.
I couldn't really listen tot he TF10's without a custom cable, after listening to the TF10's WITH a custom cable. The difference, for me, was quite substantial.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah yes that's a different story all-together.
> GR8's...were disappointing really. Another friend of mine, who's heard quite a few earphones, had the same thoughts.
> Great mids, but odd-sounding when compared to the likes of the PFE232's
> TF10's are very nice indeed, especially their deep bass that they offer - however the mids take quite a dip - this is especially helped with a custom cable.
> I couldn't really listen tot he TF10's without a custom cable, after listening to the TF10's WITH a custom cable. The difference, for me, was quite substantial.


I have yet to try them with a custom cable (open to recommendations







). I have heard great things about it, though. Even people saying the Westone cables are even a good leap.

And yeah, biggest mistake I ever made in the IEM world was severely downgrade from UE TF 10's to SE530's once. I tried to give them a fighting chance, but they just...meh. Glad to have my TF 10's back, nonetheless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have yet to try them with a custom cable (open to recommendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have heard great things about it, though. Even people saying the Westone cables are even a good leap.
> And yeah, biggest mistake I ever made in the IEM world was severely downgrade from UE TF 10's to SE530's once. I tried to give them a fighting chance, but they just...meh. Glad to have my TF 10's back, nonetheless.


I don't want to be punished, but:
_EDITED_

There's my review on my website of the TF10's.
You'll be able to see that I loaned the TF10's for a while, and had 3 cables.

The one that came up on top for me was Chris Himself Silver Ray cable.
However with that said, it wasn't really "comfortable" to wear, and was a little annoying, especially with its over-the-top wooden cable management - of course I think this was done "on order" so that can be customised.

Long story short, a custom cable was better than the stock cable for me.
Brought out the mids a bit, and that's EXACTLY what the TF10's could do with (without any EQ)

As for the SE530's, they are equivalent tot he SE535's (without removable cables)
I found the SE535's basically the beasts of mids, however they were a bit too "piercing" for my liking, and a bit too analytical.
Great earphones, but the SE535's didn't really pack any punch for me. Their bass was almost non-existent - especially when you compare it to something like the TF10's.
Just to add the icing on the cake the SE535's were about 2x more expensive than the TF10's and other earphones I had at the time.
When you are paying almost double, you expect to have a bit less of a "oh I can do without it, at this price".

That in mind though, I have the PFE 232's and absolutely love them.
Similarly the Denon C400's are really good too.

I think the C400's although new on the market, should be a good reference for "flat sounding" earphones.
For once, I agree with a manufacturer's description of the earphones.


----------



## legoman786

My sister bought me these for my Bday.







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106508

Nothing compared to my HD535's, but it's as close as I can get.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'd like in!

*Headphones:*

-Beyer DT880 Pro 250ohms (gaming)
-Ultrasone Pro 550s (music)
-Sennheiser HD280s (work)

*Amps/DACs:*

-FiiO E7 (I need a real desktop DAC, this is just for walking around with my 550s)

*Soundcard(s):*

-Creative 70SB150000000


----------



## Mikecdm

Re-cabled some old HD570 that I have had for years. The were only getting sound out of one side, so I decided to mess with them. Unfortunately I didn't calculate the length of wire that was going to be used inside and now the cord is too short. I also can't use them with my amp







.


----------



## Phillychuck

Hello, I'd like to be part of the club 

Current: HD201
Xmas: Sony MDR-7506

Soundcard: Asus Xonar DG


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't want to be punished, but:
> *snip*
> There's my review on my website of the TF10's.
> You'll be able to see that I loaned the TF10's for a while, and had 3 cables.
> The one that came up on top for me was Chris Himself Silver Ray cable.
> However with that said, it wasn't really "comfortable" to wear, and was a little annoying, especially with its over-the-top wooden cable management - of course I think this was done "on order" so that can be customised.
> Long story short, a custom cable was better than the stock cable for me.
> Brought out the mids a bit, and that's EXACTLY what the TF10's could do with (without any EQ)
> As for the SE530's, they are equivalent tot he SE535's (without removable cables)
> I found the SE535's basically the beasts of mids, however they were a bit too "piercing" for my liking, and a bit too analytical.
> Great earphones, but the SE535's didn't really pack any punch for me. Their bass was almost non-existent - especially when you compare it to something like the TF10's.
> Just to add the icing on the cake the SE535's were about 2x more expensive than the TF10's and other earphones I had at the time.
> When you are paying almost double, you expect to have a bit less of a "oh I can do without it, at this price".
> That in mind though, I have the PFE 232's and absolutely love them.
> Similarly the Denon C400's are really good too.
> I think the C400's although new on the market, should be a good reference for "flat sounding" earphones.
> For once, I agree with a manufacturer's description of the earphones.


I bookmarked the link, so you can take it down







. I've seen that they have apparently been getting a little antsy with that kind of thing lately. I will give it a full read later, but I really appreciate the link.

Also, I found the SE530's to be nearly the exact opposite of what you said







.

I used them with the black olive tips and they just felt so dark, muddy, and cloudy that I just couldn't see ANY type of music being enjoyable on them. I will agree that the mids were great, but I tried nearly every genre that I liked and couldn't find a use for them. Even electronic music was unenjoyable. I eventually had to get rid of them. Thankfully the next Christmas I found a pair of UE TF 10's on Amazon for around $90 during a lightning deal.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I bookmarked the link, so you can take it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen that they have apparently been getting a little antsy with that kind of thing lately. I will give it a full read later, but I really appreciate the link.
> Also, I found the SE530's to be nearly the exact opposite of what you said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I used them with the black olive tips and they just felt so dark, muddy, and cloudy that I just couldn't see ANY type of music being enjoyable on them. I will agree that the mids were great, but I tried nearly every genre that I liked and couldn't find a use for them. Even electronic music was unenjoyable. I eventually had to get rid of them. Thankfully the next Christmas I found a pair of UE TF 10's on Amazon for around $90 during a lightning deal.


Cheers buddy!
If you could edit my reply in your embedded reply, that would be appreciated too







!

As for the SE530's -> interesting! They do indeed have a different sound signature, but would have thought you would have gotten used to them a little. They are vastly different from the TF10's IMO.
TF10 = High and deep bass, low mids, good highs
SE535/530 = No bass, High mids, excellent highs

In other news, I received my custom 7cm interconnect from Epiphany Acoustics, after my last one from Toxic Cables failed.
I have to say, loving the sound of the MJ2 cable!

Pics to follow.

EDIT:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers buddy!
> If you could edit my reply in your embedded reply, that would be appreciated too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> As for the SE530's -> interesting! They do indeed have a different sound signature, but would have thought you would have gotten used to them a little. They are vastly different from the TF10's IMO.
> TF10 = High and deep bass, low mids, good highs
> SE535/530 = No bass, High mids, excellent highs
> In other news, I received my custom 7cm interconnect from Epiphany Acoustics, after my last one from Toxic Cables failed.
> I have to say, loving the sound of the MJ2 cable!
> Pics to follow.
> EDIT:


Done







. And where exactly did you get it from? Price? I have a FiiO amp that I need to utilize more







. It's just fine with the cable I have already, though, as I don't think it will see that much of an improvement.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And where exactly did you get it from? Price? I have a FiiO amp that I need to utilize more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's just fine with the cable I have already, though, as I don't think it will see that much of an improvement.


http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/

Send Oliver an email, asking him for a custom interconnect








I paid around £16 for that cable









Cable wise -> yeah that's what I used to say, until I heard a custom one.

Difference between my D2K and a friend's D2K was our cable.
Mine uses stock D7K, and his used a custom copper/silver plated cable -> his mids were a bit more present and clear, vs my D2K.

EDIT:
Here's his I was talking about:
http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/626827/default/sort/display_order/

Here's mine:
http://www.totallydubbed.net/2012/06/03/a-guide-on-how-to-recable-the-denon-ah-d2000-without-any-soldering-involved/

it was impressive to heard the difference on a headphone level, let alone, interconnect level


----------



## mikeaj

I don't mean to beat the dead horse here, but...

Sample-to-sample differences in performance between headphones of the same model are often much greater in terms of sound produced than a difference in cable. Differences from (unintentionally) putting the headphones on the head in a different spot are also generally greater. Differences in what people perceive when listening to the same thing multiple times are generally greater than the effect of the cable swap.

You're the one that heard the two headphones, not me, but I'd caution against being so loose in jumping to conclusions.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't mean to beat the dead horse here, but...
> Sample-to-sample differences in performance between headphones of the same model are often much greater in terms of sound produced than a difference in cable. Differences from (unintentionally) putting the headphones on the head in a different spot are also generally greater. Differences in what people perceive when listening to the same thing multiple times are generally greater than the effect of the cable swap.
> You're the one that heard the two headphones, not me, but I'd caution against being so loose in jumping to conclusions.


Not to mention I've never seen someone who claims to hear a difference between two cables pass a blind test.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not to mention I've never seen someone who claims to hear a difference between two cables pass a blind test.


It happens, can happen, especially with an unusually unsuitable cable. Like too much impedance causing a simple voltage drop, so the lower volume becomes audibly different. Occasionally, people have been surprised in the past by effects they didn't think about or think were significant (it's not just the "first-order" kind of effects, supposedly, according to some reports).

But when you're swapping headphones as well as cables...

I'm no statistician, but to me the basic question to ask is: "What's the probability that some positive outcome would be reported if we ran that 'experiment' repeatedly, without the cables actually being different?" i.e. the listeners think the cables are different (but hypothetically the electrical properties are the same), are using the different headphones, etc. Am I the only one that would think that the false positive rate would be out of control?

If you're just testing stuff out with a friend, having some fun, that's good. If you want to post about it, that's interesting too. Just say "I think" or otherwise be cognizant of the limitations.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't mean to beat the dead horse here, but...
> Sample-to-sample differences in performance between headphones of the same model are often much greater in terms of sound produced than a difference in cable. Differences from (unintentionally) putting the headphones on the head in a different spot are also generally greater. Differences in what people perceive when listening to the same thing multiple times are generally greater than the effect of the cable swap.
> You're the one that heard the two headphones, not me, but I'd caution against being so loose in jumping to conclusions.


Would it comfort you if I told you my D2K's, that have been modified to the extend of being like a D5K, actually sounded almost IDENTICAL to a D5K? More so, not only me, but others agreed the same thing?

I would love to say "cables don't make a difference to the sound" but from my experience, both in headphones, and earphones, they HAVE made a difference - be it positive or negative.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Not to mention I've never seen someone who claims to hear a difference between two cables pass a blind test.


I can't tell the difference between FLAC and 320 - but between two cables, I'm pretty sure I'de be able to tell the difference.

Heck i have two cables right in front of me:
Just Audio interconnect
EP interconnect

Swapping one for the other, I can hear the difference INSTANTLY. In fact, I'm sure my mum could even heard the difference, let alone me.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Would it comfort you if I told you my D2K's, that have been modified to the extend of being like a D5K, actually sounded almost IDENTICAL to a D5K? More so, not only me, but others agreed the same thing?


On the contrary, I think that would be considered an argument against yourself. If you're saying that two particular headphones sound almost identical, then that's an admission (a very reasonable one, regardless of veracity) that you do not possess superhuman auditory facilities. Don't take this comparison to seriously as it doesn't fit, but it's along the lines of "I can't see people 5 km away." => unlikely that you can see a turtle 10 km away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> May I ask, have you tried a set of earphones/headphones and compared it to one that hasn't been cable "swapped"?


I can't remember actually sitting down with two of the same model, if that's what you're asking. Anyway, is this a relevant point? For reference, you can look through some data collected from multiple headphones of the same model at InnerFidelity, changstar as well, to get an idea of the kind of sample variances that exist.

I hope that sighted or single-blind test results can be understood without further explanation. Yes, you get some information, but what are limitations? How do you interpret it? There are limitations in every design, even double-blind. But what do you say when the subject knows which is which beforehand?


----------



## zalbard

Cable difference is there, obviously, but as long as both cables that are being compared are of at least decent quality, there is no way that difference is audible.
So spending too much is pointless and realistically only offers you a placebo effect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> On the contrary, I think that would be considered an argument against yourself. If you're saying that two particular headphones sound almost identical, then that's an admission (a very reasonable one, regardless of veracity) that you do not possess superhuman auditory facilities. Don't take this comparison to seriously as it doesn't fit, but it's along the lines of "I can't see people 5 km away." => unlikely that you can see a turtle 10 km away.
> I can't remember actually sitting down with two of the same model, if that's what you're asking. Anyway, is this a relevant point? For reference, you can look through some data collected from multiple headphones of the same model at InnerFidelity, changstar as well, to get an idea of the kind of sample variances that exist.
> I hope that sighted or single-blind test results can be understood without further explanation. Yes, you get some information, but what are limitations? How do you interpret it? There are limitations in every design, even double-blind. But what do you say when the subject knows which is which beforehand?


So you go by graphs? And analyse headphones and earphones by graphs?

Based on your argument of "what are the limitations and do you interpret it" - similarly, I can throw you the same question:
What says the equipment used, wasn't at a different variable, what says it didn't have a flaw when performing the tests, what says the machine is correct, how can we test the machine? Via another machine? What about that machine how is that being tested?

See this is never ending, by what I understand, that's what you are trying to get at. Correct me if I'm wrong though.
Also there has been those tests done already, but via HDMI vs expensive HDMI cables. Same thing applies. The difference there is, whereas with an audio signal, a digital signal via HDMI doesn't change in quality.
What I'm saying is (irrelevant of cost) a copper/silver cable will impact the sound, whereas a HDMI with the monster logo on it won't affect the visuals.

As for sitting down, with the two of the same model, and comparing them -> yes that's what I'm asking.

Oh and an FYI:
No, quite the contrary mate:
D2K are £200 headphones
D5K are £400 headphones

What are the differences?
Cable and cup.

What have I changed on my D2K?
Cable and cup.

Yes both, are CONFIRMED to be sharing the same drivers.

So what I'm saying, not even based on my experience, but even Denon's:
The only difference between the two models, is a bit of mahogany wood and a better stranded wire.

So instead of asking me these questions, maybe your questions are diverted towards Denon instead?
Ask them why they are charging a £200 premium for those two things that can be had at £60.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Cable difference is there, obviously, but as long as both cables that are being compared are of at least decent quality, there is no way that difference is audible.
> So spending too much is pointless and realistically only offers you a placebo effect.


Oh I agree. And the same thing would apply for earphones: For one person saying: "OMG THESE $600 earphones sound amazing" <- that's me btw.
The difference is, that argument is completely thrown out the window, when you have received, for free, to review all the earphones, and have no preference, nor bias towards any manufacturer


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: putting quote in spoiler to save space
> 
> 
> 
> So you go by graphs? And analyse headphones and earphones by graphs?
> 
> Based on your argument of "what are the limitations and do you interpret it" - similarly, I can throw you the same question:
> What says the equipment used, wasn't at a different variable, what says it didn't have a flaw when performing the tests, what says the machine is correct, how can we test the machine? Via another machine? What about that machine how is that being tested?
> 
> See this is never ending, by what I understand, that's what you are trying to get at. Correct me if I'm wrong though.
> Also there has been those tests done already, but via HDMI vs expensive HDMI cables. Same thing applies. The difference there is, whereas with an audio signal, a digital signal via HDMI doesn't change in quality.
> What I'm saying is (irrelevant of cost) a copper/silver cable will impact the sound, whereas a HDMI with the monster logo on it won't affect the visuals.
> 
> As for sitting down, with the two of the same model, and comparing them -> yes that's what I'm asking.
> 
> Oh and an FYI:
> No, quite the contrary mate:
> D2K are £200 headphones
> D5K are £400 headphones
> 
> What are the differences?
> Cable and cup.
> 
> What have I changed on my D2K?
> Cable and cup.
> 
> Yes both, are CONFIRMED to be sharing the same drivers.
> 
> So what I'm saying, not even based on my experience, but even Denon's:
> The only difference between the two models, is a bit of mahogany wood and a better stranded wire.
> 
> So instead of asking me these questions, maybe your questions are diverted towards Denon instead?
> Ask them why they are charging a £200 premium for those two things that can be had at £60.


The graphs are another form of data. The ones I'm referring to are publicly available, so we can all look at them and interpret them. Also, microphones tend to be better than people at quantifying absolute differences. Everybody pointing at graphs as a source of data also listens to stuff too, you know...

We have to ask the same questions about repeatability when looking at headphone measurements as well. This article gives one look:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/expert-tests-innerfidelitys-headphone-measurement-repeatability-and-reproducibility

There are known limitations there. Also arguments about correct FR compensation, whether or not to test with artificial pinna, what kind of head-torso simulator, etc. (though that doesn't as much relate to precision, mostly accuracy) These are documented. As always, response on your ears is going to be different than the response on the dummy setup. IF data includes multiple raw data lines, below the compensated FR graph, so you can get a sense of consistency or lack thereof.

There is much higher consistency when doing electrical tests rather than acoustic tests. For example, here is some data on interconnect cable testing, so you can get a sense of how consistent results are (despite the methodology and equipment):
http://www.head-fi.org/t/405217/my-cable-test-enterprise

Note that interconnects are used between a line output and a line input (very high impedance load relative to headphones), transfer much less power. So effects and what is important, is in a different class than for speaker or headphone cables. Just an example. That said, many fanciful descriptions are given to interconnects as well.

You should always be asking these questions about repeatability. It's not a knock on anybody. It's a starting point.

As for the Denons, I was of course making a different point than you were. My point was that you probably still ended up with (quite) measurably different-sounding headphones, even if they sounded the same to you (or me). Hence that's a strike against the human auditory system and perception for having ridiculous powers to discern things they shouldn't be able to. However, I don't know for sure that you didn't perfectly align those headphones. Just a guess. Even if that's not true, I pointed out the differences just by positioning headphones on the head slightly off. Also there are the inevitable psychological factors.

Denon is doing what everybody else does: offering multiple models-often sharing many internal components, to save costs and R&D, or rather all this on Fostex's part-to try to make money. They get higher profit margins on the AH-D5000. What a surprise, huh. That's not relevant to the point I'm making.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The graphs are another form of data. The ones I'm referring to are publicly available, so we can all look at them and interpret them. Also, microphones tend to be better than people at quantifying absolute differences. Everybody pointing at graphs as a source of data also listens to stuff too, you know...
> We have to ask the same questions about repeatability when looking at headphone measurements as well. This article gives one look:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/expert-tests-innerfidelitys-headphone-measurement-repeatability-and-reproducibility
> There are known limitations there. Also arguments about correct FR compensation, whether or not to test with artificial pinna, what kind of head-torso simulator, etc. (though that doesn't as much relate to precision, mostly accuracy) These are documented. As always, response on your ears is going to be different than the response on the dummy setup. IF data includes multiple raw data lines, below the compensated FR graph, so you can get a sense of consistency or lack thereof.
> There is much higher consistency when doing electrical tests rather than acoustic tests. For example, here is some data on interconnect cable testing, so you can get a sense of how consistent results are (despite the methodology and equipment):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/405217/my-cable-test-enterprise
> Note that interconnects are used between a line output and a line input (very high impedance load relative to headphones), transfer much less power. So effects and what is important, is in a different class than for speaker or headphone cables. Just an example. That said, many fanciful descriptions are given to interconnects as well.
> You should always be asking these questions about repeatability. It's not a knock on anybody. It's a starting point.
> As for the Denons, I was of course making a different point than you were. My point was that you probably still ended up with (quite) measurably different-sounding headphones, even if they sounded the same to you (or me). Hence that's a strike against the human auditory system and perception for having ridiculous powers to discern things they shouldn't be able to. However, I don't know for sure that you didn't perfectly align those headphones. Just a guess. Even if that's not true, I pointed out the differences just by positioning headphones on the head slightly off. Also there are the inevitable psychological factors.
> Denon is doing what everybody else does: offering multiple models-often sharing many internal components, to save costs and R&D, or rather all this on Fostex's part-to try to make money. They get higher profit margins on the AH-D5000. What a surprise, huh. That's not relevant to the point I'm making.






Well as much as I like graphs, and as much as they TRY and depict what I hear, it isn't what you, nor anyone else will hear.

As for your point - of course the Denon point is relevant, but in a different manner.
I can assure you they were "properly placed" on my head.









The human ear won't be able to pick up what most graphs pick up, more so, as each of our ears are different, we will perceive them differently, and finally, the graphs that you showed me, as much as there are minute differences, the "human auditory system", in other words, ears, won't be able to pick up those differences, nor will we be able to distinguish the differences -long story short: Even though the tests might show mini-differences, it doesn't mean that you'll actually hear a difference.

Now, I suggest you go and find yourself a modded pair of D2K's and a pair of D5K's, compare them, and then come back to me with a review of both, and the differences (if any) that the two have.
I'll be intrigued to "hear" your differences.

I sense you are very much a person that relies on graphs, rather than personal experience.
However in my experience, especially several years ago, I found that graphs, hide what is actually being heard, and "felt".
When I look at the PFE232's graph, I think - meh normal earphones.
When I hear them, that meh, turns into - holy mother of....


----------



## mikeaj

Spoiler: quoted post



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The graphs are another form of data. The ones I'm referring to are publicly available, so we can all look at them and interpret them. Also, microphones tend to be better than people at quantifying absolute differences. Everybody pointing at graphs as a source of data also listens to stuff too, you know...
> We have to ask the same questions about repeatability when looking at headphone measurements as well. This article gives one look:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/expert-tests-innerfidelitys-headphone-measurement-repeatability-and-reproducibility
> There are known limitations there. Also arguments about correct FR compensation, whether or not to test with artificial pinna, what kind of head-torso simulator, etc. (though that doesn't as much relate to precision, mostly accuracy) These are documented. As always, response on your ears is going to be different than the response on the dummy setup. IF data includes multiple raw data lines, below the compensated FR graph, so you can get a sense of consistency or lack thereof.
> There is much higher consistency when doing electrical tests rather than acoustic tests. For example, here is some data on interconnect cable testing, so you can get a sense of how consistent results are (despite the methodology and equipment):
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/405217/my-cable-test-enterprise
> Note that interconnects are used between a line output and a line input (very high impedance load relative to headphones), transfer much less power. So effects and what is important, is in a different class than for speaker or headphone cables. Just an example. That said, many fanciful descriptions are given to interconnects as well.
> You should always be asking these questions about repeatability. It's not a knock on anybody. It's a starting point.
> As for the Denons, I was of course making a different point than you were. My point was that you probably still ended up with (quite) measurably different-sounding headphones, even if they sounded the same to you (or me). Hence that's a strike against the human auditory system and perception for having ridiculous powers to discern things they shouldn't be able to. However, I don't know for sure that you didn't perfectly align those headphones. Just a guess. Even if that's not true, I pointed out the differences just by positioning headphones on the head slightly off. Also there are the inevitable psychological factors.
> Denon is doing what everybody else does: offering multiple models-often sharing many internal components, to save costs and R&D, or rather all this on Fostex's part-to try to make money. They get higher profit margins on the AH-D5000. What a surprise, huh. That's not relevant to the point I'm making.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as much as I like graphs, and as much as they TRY and depict what I hear, it isn't what you, nor anyone else will hear.
> 
> As for your point - of course the Denon point is relevant, but in a different manner.
> I can assure you they were "properly placed" on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The human ear won't be able to pick up what most graphs pick up, more so, as each of our ears are different, we will perceive them differently, and finally, the graphs that you showed me, as much as there are minute differences, the "human auditory system", in other words, ears, won't be able to pick up those differences, nor will we be able to distinguish the differences -long story short: Even though the tests might show mini-differences, it doesn't mean that you'll actually hear a difference.
> 
> Now, I suggest you go and find yourself a modded pair of D2K's and a pair of D5K's, compare them, and then come back to me with a review of both, and the differences (if any) that the two have.
> I'll be intrigued to "hear" your differences.
> 
> I sense you are very much a person that relies on graphs, rather than personal experience.
> However in my experience, especially several years ago, I found that graphs, hide what is actually being heard, and "felt".
> When I look at the PFE232's graph, I think - meh normal earphones.
> When I hear them, that meh, turns into - holy mother of....
Click to expand...





The information from the microphone doesn't always match what I hear either. What I hear at one time doesn't even match what I hear the next day. Perception is a moving target. The data doesn't even necessarily match some kind of average. Sometimes I listen to headphones, check the graph later, and go "wuuuuuuuut", just like everybody else. But it gets close to the reality for most people.

Can you place headphones on your head within microns of precision every time? There is some placement effect, which may or may not be larger than the actual thing you're testing for. It's just an example of a confounding variable.

If I hear both the modded D2000 and D5000, I'll let you know.

Anyway, to me, it all started with statements like "*Difference between my D2K and a friend's D2K was our cable.*" No, there other differences too. Even if one headphone is slightly louder than the other, that is a significant difference. This kind of difference can be easily confirmed with a decent measurement setup. There is a lot of evidence on sample-to-sample variation between headphones of the same model, and yes those differences are often significant and audible by themselves (even without a cable swap). That's why I pointed to the graphs to make a point.

And if you are comparing the two by listening to them, there are influences other than just sound quality at play (unless you can control for everything else, hopefully have double-blind testing, proper randomization, etc.).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The information from the microphone doesn't always match what I hear either. What I hear at one time doesn't even match what I hear the next day. Perception is a moving target. The data doesn't even necessarily match some kind of average. Sometimes I listen to headphones, check the graph later, and go "wuuuuuuuut", just like everybody else. But it gets close to the reality for most people.
> Can you place headphones on your head within microns of precision every time? There is some placement effect, which may or may not be larger than the actual thing you're testing for. It's just an example of a confounding variable.
> If I hear both the modded D2000 and D5000, I'll let you know.
> Anyway, to me, it all started with statements like "*Difference between my D2K and a friend's D2K was our cable.*" No, there other differences too. Even if one headphone is slightly louder than the other, that is a significant difference. This kind of difference can be easily confirmed with a decent measurement setup. There is a lot of evidence on sample-to-sample variation between headphones of the same model, and yes those differences are often significant and audible by themselves (even without a cable swap). That's why I pointed to the graphs to make a point.
> And if you are comparing the two by listening to them, there are influences other than just sound quality at play (unless you can control for everything else, hopefully have double-blind testing, proper randomization, etc.).






Of course - Impedance I presume you're referring to?
Yeah, of course that might make a difference.

Long story short:
I heard a difference, my friend did, and so did another person there. We all pretty much heard the same thing, and differences between the two headphones. You can argue, and try and make a dissertation of how perceived reality is difference from audible reality, but there's no need to prove that, when you take audio - and see it as a subjective hobby.
My experience, might not depict yours, however if several of us correlate that the conclusion to our tests are similar, we can thus define the pros and cons of a set of headphones. More so experience with a vast array of headphones, will also give you a good analysis of it.

Honestly, this topic is very interesting, and we can go on for days, and more so actual analysis of the data. However I ask myself: What's the point of all of this? To disprove that all reviews out there are false, as the variable of each headphone, means each driver is different?

I will agree to say that: What I hear is different from you, but we might hear the same things.

Anyway, back to finishing my NCW500 review


----------



## mikeaj

Spoiler: quote



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The information from the microphone doesn't always match what I hear either. What I hear at one time doesn't even match what I hear the next day. Perception is a moving target. The data doesn't even necessarily match some kind of average. Sometimes I listen to headphones, check the graph later, and go "wuuuuuuuut", just like everybody else. But it gets close to the reality for most people.
> Can you place headphones on your head within microns of precision every time? There is some placement effect, which may or may not be larger than the actual thing you're testing for. It's just an example of a confounding variable.
> If I hear both the modded D2000 and D5000, I'll let you know.
> Anyway, to me, it all started with statements like "*Difference between my D2K and a friend's D2K was our cable.*" No, there other differences too. Even if one headphone is slightly louder than the other, that is a significant difference. This kind of difference can be easily confirmed with a decent measurement setup. There is a lot of evidence on sample-to-sample variation between headphones of the same model, and yes those differences are often significant and audible by themselves (even without a cable swap). That's why I pointed to the graphs to make a point.
> And if you are comparing the two by listening to them, there are influences other than just sound quality at play (unless you can control for everything else, hopefully have double-blind testing, proper randomization, etc.).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course - Impedance I presume you're referring to?
> Yeah, of course that might make a difference.
> 
> Long story short:
> I heard a difference, my friend did, and so did another person there. We all pretty much heard the same thing, and differences between the two headphones. You can argue, and try and make a dissertation of how perceived reality is difference from audible reality, but there's no need to prove that, when you take audio - and see it as a subjective hobby.
> My experience, might not depict yours, however if several of us correlate that the conclusion to our tests are similar, we can thus define the pros and cons of a set of headphones. More so experience with a vast array of headphones, will also give you a good analysis of it.
> 
> Honestly, this topic is very interesting, and we can go on for days, and more so actual analysis of the data. However I ask myself: What's the point of all of this? To disprove that all reviews out there are false, as the variable of each headphone, means each driver is different?
> 
> I will agree to say that: What I hear is different from you, but we might hear the same things.
> 
> Anyway, back to finishing my NCW500 review
Click to expand...







Spoiler: Response about the small details



As for the test, what if one person's impressions are impacting others'? Any group think? What if the positive result is from a confounding variable and not the cable itself?

Impedance between different headphone drivers of the same model can be different, sure. But the most relevant, first thing to note is the sensitivity. For example, Tyll's measurement of 5 LCD-3s give the voltage required for 90 dB SPL as 0.196V, 0.160V, 0.198V, 0.157V, and 0.244V. Impedances are 58, 44, 45, 47, and 49 ohms. If plugged into a system without touching the volume control, that could be a difference of as much as around 3.5 dB between the models, never mind any of the other things that may be changed.

Fractions of a dB differences in loudness can be audible. As it's been shown in the past, these small differences in volume, when detected, are often perceived as differences in sound *quality*, not sound *quantity*! Weird, huh.



The point is that if we want to understand the world (if we don't, that can be okay), then we should be aware of uncertainty and learn to weight sources of information. If conclusions can't properly be solidly drawn from the data, then don't do it, at least not without a caveat. It's about using all the tools we can, objective data and subjective evaluations, to understand facets about sound reproduction-which can have objective goals, is definitely engineered. Sometimes understanding this can help us choose better systems and products, give better recommendations, lead to happier outcomes.

As for music and enjoyment, those are mostly subjective things. That's my take, anyhow. Anyway, I'm glad we can have some civil discussion about all this without some of the drama that sometimes creeps in, in other places. Good luck on the review.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Response about the small details
> 
> 
> 
> As for the test, what if one person's impressions are impacting others'? Any group think? What if the positive result is from a confounding variable and not the cable itself?
> Impedance between different headphone drivers of the same model can be different, sure. But the most relevant, first thing to note is the sensitivity. For example, Tyll's measurement of 5 LCD-3s give the voltage required for 90 dB SPL as 0.196V, 0.160V, 0.198V, 0.157V, and 0.244V. Impedances are 58, 44, 45, 47, and 49 ohms. If plugged into a system without touching the volume control, that could be a difference of as much as around 3.5 dB between the models, never mind any of the other things that may be changed.
> Fractions of a dB differences in loudness can be audible. As it's been shown in the past, these small differences in volume, when detected, are often perceived as differences in sound *quality*, not sound *quantity*! Weird, huh.
> 
> 
> The point is that if we want to understand the world (if we don't, that can be okay), then we should be aware of uncertainty and learn to weight sources of information. If conclusions can't properly be solidly drawn from the data, then don't do it, at least not without a caveat. It's about using all the tools we can, objective data and subjective evaluations, to understand facets about sound reproduction-which can have objective goals, is definitely engineered. Sometimes understanding this can help us choose better systems and products, give better recommendations, lead to happier outcomes.
> As for music and enjoyment, those are mostly subjective things. That's my take, anyhow. Anyway, I'm glad we can have some civil discussion about all this without some of the drama that sometimes creeps in, in other places. Good luck on the review.


Agreed and yeah - often it goes off-the-roof, I've been guilty of that myself


----------



## Mrip541

My newest toy!
My office setup is now Foobar -->Audinst HUD MX-1(dac only) --> Emmline HR-2 --> UE-18 Pro/Shure 535 depending on my mood.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well as much as I like graphs, and as much as they TRY and depict what I hear, it isn't what you, nor anyone else will hear.


Assuming the measurements are taken accurately, graphs are 100% relevant, since they display sound headphones themselves produce. What YOU hear (or want to hear) compared to others simply reflects your preferences and hearing. There is no reason to take the way you hear things as a reference point over anyone else's personal findings. Actual measurements by precise devices make a perfect reference point. If you can hear a difference and graphs show nothing, that either means that, a) measurement devices are not accurate enough, or b) you are imagining things.

The bigger issue here is, when there IS a difference on a graph, it is often hard to tell whether that will sound as a positive or negative change to one's ears...


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Assuming the measurements are taken accurately, graphs are 100% relevant, since they display sound headphones themselves produce. What YOU hear (or want to hear) compared to others simply reflects your preferences and hearing. There is no reason to take the way you hear things as a reference point over anyone else's personal findings. Actual measurements by precise devices make a perfect reference point. If you can hear a difference and graphs show nothing, that either means that, a) measurement devices are not accurate enough, or b) you are imagining things.
> 
> The bigger issue here is, when there IS a difference on a graph, it is often hard to tell whether that will sound as a positive or negative change to one's ears...


Acoustic measurements are tricky (they're not taken accurately), and the sound that gets to a dummy head's microphone may be a little different than the sound that gets to your eardrum because of the difference in head, pinna, ear canal shape, etc. Most people publishing data don't exactly have perfect microphones or anechoic chambers to measure in either. It's more like a probabilistic reference _region_ rather than a reference point. That said, some biasing factors, for example an "incorrect" frequency comepensation curve, would be consistent across measurement samples for a setup.


Spoiler: Some links



Here's an article on some challenges on headphone measurements:
http://www.stereophile.com/features/808head/index.html

Again, on repeatability on IF's setup:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/expert-tests-innerfidelitys-headphone-measurement-repeatability-and-reproducibility

Some other thoughts:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-measurement-proceedures-frequency-response
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/skullcandys-director-electrical-acoustical-engineering-dr-tetsuro-oishi-visits-innerfidelity
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/09/evaluating-accuracy-of-my-new-simulator.html
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/03/personal-concerns-regarding-other.html

An interesting paper by Sean Olive and researchers at Harmon (corresponding to P10-1...he's eventually going to summarize on his blog here, which has some good stuff):
http://www.aes.org/events/133/broadcast/?ID=3181

Just as a sampler.



That said, my guess is still that a lot of disagreement between measured response and perceived response has to do with the inaccuracy of perception, sample-to-sample headphone variation (your headphones X is not the one that was tested), and people having a tough time understanding which measurements correspond to what kind of sound. Sometimes it's not even so much that people can't figure out if they like a characteristic A or B, but even understanding how that shows up on the graph.


----------



## Shane1244

I'm no expert, but even if the equipmnent has the flaws, as long as they use it in the same way in the same conditions, then it will at least make for a good comparison against other headphones.


----------



## Simca

I hate this aspect of audio. Pisses me off to the ends of the world.

On the one hand, graphs and having audio measurements are the only thing you can count on.

On the other hand, they're tricky finicky things that have to be measured very carefully and can't be off by a millimeter and a fly can't be buzzing about the room or it affects the acoustics making measurements impossible.

Yeah, whatever.

If changing a cable makes someone think it sounds better, more power to them. Let them spend money on it.

Talking about how it's impossible to A/B them only serves to show how silly the argument is.


----------



## Shane1244

Except for the fact that those people can be blind folded and will probably guess which one sounds better. It's also for the quality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate this aspect of audio. Pisses me off to the ends of the world.
> On the one hand, graphs and having audio measurements are the only thing you can count on.
> On the other hand, they're tricky finicky things that have to be measured very carefully and can't be off by a millimeter and a fly can't be buzzing about the room or it affects the acoustics making measurements impossible.
> Yeah, whatever.
> If changing a cable makes someone think it sounds better, more power to them. Let them spend money on it.
> Talking about how it's impossible to A/B them only serves to show how silly the argument is.


And this is precisely the reason I stopped frequenting Head-Fi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well unfortunately for me, I never used to believe in cable nor amps. In fact I actually found it funny, when people were spending so much money on them. Little did I know that after owning them, I became one.

Again, purchasing remorse/protection doesn't apply with me.

Taking my just audio uha120, and my ep interconnect...I can't even describe how much better my d2ks sound, and this is not even about amplification. Just does something good to the sound, that I can't properly describe (however will have to in my review)

What I'm saying is: I hear a difference, and can tell the difference. However several years ago found what I just said hysterical.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> the DT880 has more detail tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The AKG Q701 has a much bigger soundstage but tbh, sounds like the extreme left and right are stretched out.
> 
> How you dealing with that rather annoying headpad?


The headband just reminds me of the Shure 940s I used to have. Ugh. But the sound stage and accuracy really makes CS a different game.








But they should have kept the 240 headband... ugh (lol)

It does sound like that...nothing is too centred. Great for gaming...


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Hi all Ive had my rig for 3 months. Been a audiophile for god knows how long , had my HD650's for a few years (been replaced once and fixed at least 4 times) . I had a Neco Soundlab V2.1 headphone amp but i bought a Asus Xonar STX and wow. Dont need the headphone amp anymore after adjusting the EQ on it. I never need another pair of headphones and i also use stock cable. Ive tried all sorts but all it comes down to is the source component.

Can you add me to the list. I own Sennheiser HD650's

Thanks


----------



## legoman786

Well, got my HD202's. I honestly can't remember if my HD535's had so much bass. Like overpowering bass.









I did a 6 hour break-in and it's really hard to differentiate the highs from the lows.

Maybe it's the equipment I'm using to drive it. Iunno.


----------



## TUDJ

The HD535 are open, the 202 are closed. There's also quite a gap between them, 202s are at the lower end of Senns' line-up whereas the 535 are in the lower/mid range.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Well, got my HD202's. I honestly can't remember if my HD535's had so much bass. Like overpowering bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 6 hour break-in and it's really hard to differentiate the highs from the lows.
> Maybe it's the equipment I'm using to drive it. Iunno.


If you are able to return them, I found the hd201's quite neutral and actually very soft sounding:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-HD201-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B0007XJSQC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1356632912&sr=1-1

I enjoyed listening to them - it is said to have less bass than the hd202's


----------



## Simca

HE-6 on sale on Headfi for 825. Lowest I've seen it.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Count me in!

Headphone: Ultrasone HFI-580
IEM: JVC FXT90 Limited Edition
Amp: PA2V2
Soundcard: Creative X-Fi Titanium


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Well, got my HD202's. I honestly can't remember if my HD535's had so much bass. Like overpowering bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a 6 hour break-in and it's really hard to differentiate the highs from the lows.
> Maybe it's the equipment I'm using to drive it. Iunno.


I used to have some HD 202s and had them from 2007 to 2012. They sounded great while I had them but once I got my Samson SR850s, there was absolutely no comparison. The HD202s have bass, true, but it's very muddled, I felt. There was no definition and it had some pretty weak highs. So far, I've been beyond happy with my SR850s. They have ALOT of bass, but the highs and mids are much more balanced and can be rectified further with a little EQ tuning.


----------



## OkanG

Guys, advice please. Considering the Xonar DX, looking for best bang/buck. Going to use them with my Siberia V2. Yes, "gaming" headset I know, I'm just gonna use these until something makes me wanna change or I can afford it.

PCIe vs external sound cards? It would be pretty nice if there weren't a sound card in my rig, for aesthetic reasons. How are the portable Fiio amps? Would they serve me as well as a Xonar DX?

TL;DR: Which sound card to go with my Siberia V2? I'm cheap and I prefer (not a must) something I can take with me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Guys, advice please. Considering the Xonar DX, looking for best bang/buck. Going to use them with my Siberia V2. Yes, "gaming" headset I know, I'm just gonna use these until something makes me wanna change or I can afford it.
> PCIe vs external sound cards? It would be pretty nice if there weren't a sound card in my rig, for aesthetic reasons. How are the portable Fiio amps? Would they serve me as well as a Xonar DX?
> TL;DR: Which sound card to go with my Siberia V2? I'm cheap and I prefer (not a must) something I can take with me.


To me an E11 will only boost volume, and that's it.
An Asus DX allows me to fine-tune my music, and produces superior music.

Now as for a DAC - can't comment on the E7 for example - but for the EPH-O2D - I prefer using my DAC with headphones only (speakers work, for some reason better with my sound card), thus the external soundcard, rather than the DX in that respect.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> To me an E11 will only boost volume, and that's it.
> An Asus DX allows me to fine-tune my music, and produces superior music.
> Now as for a DAC - can't comment on the E7 for example - but for the EPH-O2D - I prefer using my DAC with headphones only (speakers work, for some reason better with my sound card), thus the external soundcard, rather than the DX in that respect.


I'm not going to use my sound card or amp with any speakers whatsoever, only my Siberia V2. But are you saying that a Fiio amp would be a better choice merely for headset use? And which one would you choose, looking at amazon.co.uk? The price shouldn't be heaps higher the price of a Xonar DX.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm not going to use my sound card or amp with any speakers whatsoever, only my Siberia V2. But are you saying that a Fiio amp would be a better choice merely for headset use? And which one would you choose, looking at amazon.co.uk? The price shouldn't be heaps higher the price of a Xonar DX.


A one with a built in DAC - I'm not up-to-date with the FiiO range, nor other DACs out there.
The E7 however, should be in the right price range.

E-DAC is probably a bit too pricey for you £100 for the DAC only function, and £200 for the amp + dac

EDIT:
Here's what I'm referring to mate:
E-DAC:
http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/e-dac-24bit-miniature-usb-dac/

EPH-O2 (only amp):
http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/headphone-amplifiers/ehp-o2-portable-headphone-amplifier/

EPH-O2D - amp + DAC:
http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/

E7:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Portable-Headphone-DAC-Amplifier/dp/B003N0XDT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1356736469&sr=8-4

E17:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-E17-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356736469&sr=8-2

E-Dac > E7, for your purposes in my opinion.

Also I'm almost certain you can find better prices than those listed - for the FiiO that said.

Also cheap and cheerful - DGX:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Asus-Express-Normalizer-Virtual-Speaker/dp/B007RMMYFI/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1356736736&sr=1-2


----------



## OkanG

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Portable-Headphone-DAC-Amplifier/dp/B003N0XDT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1356735203&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Headphone-Amplifier-Analogue-Convertor/dp/B005VO7LG6/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1356735203&sr=8-12

E10 or E7? I'm leaning more towards the E7, but I don't know if the E10 is better. They're the same price right now. Any thoughts?

Would I be able to use those devices with any upcoming headset I might buy? I'm thinking that my next buy will be something like a Sennheiser PC 360 or AKG 701.

£64.00 seems reasonable for the E7


----------



## pez

My bro just got his Ultrasone HFI 780s and he's loving them. Can't wait to test drive them myself.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Still thinking i should buy some HD800's but my 650s are still so good. Any thoughts?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Portable-Headphone-DAC-Amplifier/dp/B003N0XDT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1356735203&sr=8-4
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-Headphone-Amplifier-Analogue-Convertor/dp/B005VO7LG6/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1356735203&sr=8-12
> E10 or E7? I'm leaning more towards the E7, but I don't know if the E10 is better. They're the same price right now. Any thoughts?
> Would I be able to use those devices with any upcoming headset I might buy? I'm thinking that my next buy will be something like a Sennheiser PC 360 or AKG 701.
> £64.00 seems reasonable for the E7


No thoughts - as said before, I'm not up-to-date with their range.
So, try looking around, and hope that someone else from OCN will reply to your query








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Still thinking i should buy some HD800's but my 650s are still so good. Any thoughts?


HD800's were amazing open-back headphones, when I demoed them - for the price however, they are asking for a lot.
You will need a proper amp to drive them, and a good quality source/music to give it justice.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No thoughts - as said before, I'm not up-to-date with their range.
> So, try looking around, and hope that someone else from OCN will reply to your query
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD800's were amazing open-back headphones, when I demoed them - for the price however, they are asking for a lot.
> You will need a proper amp to drive them, and a good quality source/music to give it justice.


Would I hear any difference from the the Asus Xonar STX ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Would I hear any difference from the the Asus Xonar STX ?


I haven't heard the HD650's nor won't be able to back-up my thought with just a demo of the HD800's

You need to find someone that has owned, and not demoed both.
I was just expressing my thought on the price per performance ratio for the HD800's
As much as I loved demoing them at an audio meet, I couldn't justify spending £800-900 more (with no amp included) over my Denon AH-D2000's


----------



## OkanG

Ya, can't wait anymore. Gonna order the "Like New"- used E7 on amazon.co.uk for 51 pounds










I haven't read anything negative about it yet, so why not! I hope it 'fits' with my Siberia V2. Just got my paycheck, upgrade rash too itchy


----------



## TheGovernment

I have a set of the 650's as well as the Ultrasone 780's. The 650's are still excellent, though like other have said, they need a decent amp and DAC. I use my ultrasone 780's as my portable phones to take on trips. they are extremely well made and sound awesome IMO. You don't need an amp, though they will of course benefit with one. I use them off my asus transformer t101 and various mp3 players with great results.
The 650's are well balanced phones and are extremely comfortable. I use a woo audio amp and dac with mine. I have tried the Senn 700 and 800's. I'd have to say I actually prefer the 700's, not by much but I find the 800's to be less forgiving. Both are a clear step up from the 650's.

I game with the senn 360's as well as the tiamat 7.1's, Astro A40's and mixamp pro among 6 others. 2 days ago I purchased the Senn 363D's to try out. Sine they haven't been released in Canada, I ordered them through the Amazon U.K. They ended up being cheaper than going through amazon.com by $30. I got them this morning but am at work and won't be able to play with them till tomorrow. I hadn't heard to much about them but they have the same drivers as the senn 598's, so they should be good! An updated version of the 360's with a usb soundcard and better boom mic :


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ya, can't wait anymore. Gonna order the "Like New"- used E7 on amazon.co.uk for 51 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't read anything negative about it yet, so why not! I hope it 'fits' with my Siberia V2. Just got my paycheck, upgrade rash too itchy


Here's your wallet speaking to you:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's your wallet speaking to you:


HAHA

You made me wanna watch the Anchorman







At least that's for free (almost, Netflix user)


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Still thinking i should buy some HD800's but my 650s are still so good. Any thoughts?


If you are thinking the HD800s will be an improved version of the 650s, they are not. The presentation is very different. More spacious sounding, excellent detail, and a more pronounced treble. The 800s and 650s make a great complement to each other.

The soundstage (headtstage) of the HD800s is probably the best in the business. Anything with a lot of movement and space (like Pink Floyd) sounds stunning, and complex instrument separation (orchestras) is well laid out. Detail level moving from 650s to 800s is like hitting warp speed. This is awesome with the right tunes, but will cause problems with a lot of mainstream music. The 800s tear apart poorly mastered music, while the 650s can make a lot of bad stuff tolerable.

I don't have an STX or any fancy expensive solid state amps, but I do have an O2 and thought it did an admirable job with the HD800s. I enjoyed the Bottlehead Crack more but I don't recommend tubes unless someone is really into the hobby aspect of audio. Having to wait for tubes to warm up isn't what most people want to do.

I had the HD800s for 15 months and love everything they do. After getting a pair of HD650s and listening for a few months I found that I enjoyed the music more with the 650s even though the presentation was not as impressive. And I was able to enjoy more music because the 650s are quite forgiving. Vocals on the 800s are beautiful, never heard a better Seven Bridges Road, but the 650s way of presenting vocals is hauntingly beautiful and takes the cake for me. My 650 rig didn't do anything technically as well as my HD800 rig but I found they were getting 90% of the headtime at 1/3 the cost. The HD800s and HD650s are an amazing compliment but I'm not wealthy enough to justify having the HD800s as a secondary rig so they were sold. I don't expect everyone to choose the 650s over the 800s but I am one of the ones who did.


----------



## Simca

Your icon is animal cruelty. Dog's die when they eat chocolate like that.

That said, why are people recommending an amp with Siberia v2s?

You don't need an amp for those. In fact, I wouldn't go higher than a Xonar DG with those.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> If you are thinking the HD800s will be an improved version of the 650s, they are not. The presentation is very different. More spacious sounding, excellent detail, and a more pronounced treble. The 800s and 650s make a great complement to each other.
> The soundstage (headtstage) of the HD800s is probably the best in the business. Anything with a lot of movement and space (like Pink Floyd) sounds stunning, and complex instrument separation (orchestras) is well laid out. Detail level moving from 650s to 800s is like hitting warp speed. This is awesome with the right tunes, but will cause problems with a lot of mainstream music. The 800s tear apart poorly mastered music, while the 650s can make a lot of bad stuff tolerable.
> I don't have an STX or any fancy expensive solid state amps, but I do have an O2 and thought it did an admirable job with the HD800s. I enjoyed the Bottlehead Crack more but I don't recommend tubes unless someone is really into the hobby aspect of audio. Having to wait for tubes to warm up isn't what most people want to do.
> I had the HD800s for 15 months and love everything they do. After getting a pair of HD650s and listening for a few months I found that I enjoyed the music more with the 650s even though the presentation was not as impressive. And I was able to enjoy more music because the 650s are quite forgiving. Vocals on the 800s are beautiful, never heard a better Seven Bridges Road, but the 650s way of presenting vocals is hauntingly beautiful and takes the cake for me. My 650 rig didn't do anything technically as well as my HD800 rig but I found they were getting 90% of the headtime at 1/3 the cost. The HD800s and HD650s are an amazing compliment but I'm not wealthy enough to justify having the HD800s as a secondary rig so they were sold. I don't expect everyone to choose the 650s over the 800s but I am one of the ones who did.


Excellent analysis and review, thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Ok . I have demo'ed them before at the bristol show. which btw did not have enough headphones. anyway I think what i'll do is try them out. Audio-T i know do a sort of deposit scheme to test them on my setup. but i dont think i'll hear much more then i can now in detail.


----------



## Badwrench

Just throwing this out there, but has anyone used or seen a review on the Pioneer Steez lineup? I am looking for some headphones with more bass than my JVC-HARX500s can do (modded with insulation similar to rx700 - can't do the ear cup mod as they are different and lower profile). My ATH-AD500s have no real deep bass and I don't expect them to, but I have been listening to a lot of dubstep lately at night and it sounds so flat on my headphones. I am driving them with a Sony DA30ES receiver.

I have a $50 card to Newegg, and don't mind spending a little more, but would like to top out at $70 or so.

These were the set I was looking at: Pioneer SE-D10MT-W STEEZ Currently $45 and come with a shirt









I was looking at the HD202s, but keep hearing about the muddy sound and diminished mids/highs.


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your icon is animal cruelty. Dog's die when they eat chocolate like that.


Tell that to our 6 year old German Shepherd, who often gets a chocolate treat









Also, how good are the PC360's compared to the HD 518's?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your icon is animal cruelty. Dog's die when they eat chocolate like that.
> That said, why are people recommending an amp with Siberia v2s?
> You don't need an amp for those. In fact, I wouldn't go higher than a Xonar DG with those.


I don't know, the couple of times I've asked for help regarding amps to go with my Siberia V2, I haven't really gotten any responses on that particular point. Anyways, I've already ordered a Fiio E7. I guess I'll just keep it for when I get a better pair of cans. By the way, the small sound card thingy on the Siberia V2, should I leave that on while using the E7? Or should I disconnect that and just connect my E7 to my Siberia V2? This is where the "double-amping" comes in, yes? What does it do to use two amps?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/SteelSeries-Siberia-Soundcard-USB-White/dp/B000WJCM9G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1356775840&sr=8-1
This is what comes with the Siberia V2 as a soundcard.


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Newest addition











Here's my collection thus far..

Sennheiser HD 203
Shure SRH 440
Philips SHP 2000
Sony MDR-EX50
Also have a few pairs of Logitech UE's, but.. eh.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Still thinking i should buy some HD800's but my 650s are still so good. Any thoughts?


try the Audeze LCD-2.


----------



## Mackem

Want some DT770 Pro 80s, cheapest place new/used in the UK?


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mackem*
> 
> Want some DT770 Pro 80s, cheapest place new/used in the UK?


Check out massdrop they are having a group buy on those right now


----------



## Lazy Bear

You guys should update the spreadsheet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> You guys should update the spreadsheet.


Can I update the spreadsheet? I didn't see how to last time I clicked on it...:/

In other news, really loving the new EU fischer audio consonance earphones, alongside the silver bullets.
They're my new football go to earphones.
I think I can finally say goodbye to those ue350s (as I'm not a fan of ue)


----------



## Simca

Yeah, that spreadsheet hasn't been touched in years. Been a very long time since then.


----------



## pez

Lol.

So I haven't really kept up with IEMs, but UE, which is now owned by Logitech has apparently stopped production of Super.fi 5 and 5 EB's, and now it seems the same is happening to the Triple.fi 10's. Is there an equivalent in their new lineup that goes in place of the 5 and 5 EB's?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol.
> So I haven't really kept up with IEMs, but UE, which is now owned by Logitech has apparently stopped production of Super.fi 5 and 5 EB's, and now it seems the same is happening to the Triple.fi 10's. Is there an equivalent in their new lineup that goes in place of the 5 and 5 EB's?


The fis5 were long long gone. The tf10s were recently replaced.
As for replacement. No, not at all. They are all different now, and none of the new range is reminiscent of the old one


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The fis5 were long long gone. The tf10s were recently replaced.
> As for replacement. No, not at all. They are all different now, and none of the new range is reminiscent of the old one


Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally -___-.

I just took a gander, and I"m guessing he UE 900 is what's replacing the Triple.fi 10. They look a tad sleeker, but I wonder how they sound. Guess I'll be waiting for another wondrous Amazon deal







.

EDIT:

Just read some reviews on Amazon and people seem to love them. A little concerned that a couple people say the bass isn't as strong. I love the bass on the Triple.fi's, so I'd hate to see it go. I'd rather lose some impact, than deepness, though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally -___-.
> I just took a gander, and I"m guessing he UE 900 is what's replacing the Triple.fi 10. They look a tad sleeker, but I wonder how they sound. Guess I'll be waiting for another wondrous Amazon deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> EDIT:
> Just read some reviews on Amazon and people seem to love them. A little concerned that a couple people say the bass isn't as strong. I love the bass on the Triple.fi's, so I'd hate to see it go. I'd rather lose some impact, than deepness, though.


My friend that I trust has good ears, said they are good, but don't take the crown.
A bit like the tf10s in that respect - they are great earphones, but miss that bliss feeling.
In other words, the pfe232s, heir 4s, w3s are still the best in the business'

As for sound, apparently they share the same ue mids dip, but not as major as the tf10s did


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Really starting to get seriously annoyed about the stock cable with the HD650's this is my 7th one now and its not like im doing anything bad with it but the right side connector always fails . 1st thing in the new year I will be sending a letter to whoever made this lead up at Sennheiser in Germany. This is the 7th time the same thing has failed surely its time they fixed it. after at least 5 years of owning my HD650s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Really starting to get seriously annoyed about the stock cable with the HD650's this is my 7th one now and its not like im doing anything bad with it but the right side connector always fails . 1st thing in the new year I will be sending a letter to whoever made this lead up at Sennheiser in Germany. This is the 7th time the same thing has failed surely its time they fixed it. after at least 5 years of owning my HD650s


I hope they are not charging you for their services. That amount of fail rate is unacceptable.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My friend that I trust has good ears, said they are good, but don't take the crown.
> A bit like the tf10s in that respect - they are great earphones, but miss that bliss feeling.
> In other words, the pfe232s, heir 4s, w3s are still the best in the business'
> As for sound, apparently they share the same ue mids dip, but not as major as the tf10s did


I don't mind the mids dip. Harsh mids can kill any respect I have for a pair of cans/IEMs.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Assuming the measurements are taken accurately, graphs are 100% relevant, since they display sound headphones themselves produce. What YOU hear (or want to hear) compared to others simply reflects your preferences and hearing. There is no reason to take the way you hear things as a reference point over anyone else's personal findings. Actual measurements by precise devices make a perfect reference point. If you can hear a difference and graphs show nothing, that either means that, a) measurement devices are not accurate enough, or b) you are imagining things.
> The bigger issue here is, when there IS a difference on a graph, it is often hard to tell whether that will sound as a positive or negative change to one's ears...


I think graphs are beneficial too. But strictly in a clinical/mechanical fashion. Most of what people react to in regards to graphs and the application of a "data-centric" approach to music is probably some innate human desire to defend the fact that music is rooted in ideas, culture. And is, above all else, something that is reputed to "speak to our emotions" and our "souls." How dare you claim you can measure something so uniquely human and special!! ;-) ... but I think folks confuse "music" with the "machine" ... and in regards to the mechanical qualities of any given headphone? Sure, graphs are interesting...

That said ...

I don't use graphs, personally. Nor am I too interested in them. I will say this, though ... most graphs I've looked at for any pair of cans I've had more than passing experience with ... have actually portrayed the pure sonic information in a way that I have found to be fairly accurate to my memory of any given sound/can. But in the end, it's data ... and I would never base a purchase decision on data alone, at least not in regards to music.

It would be as foolish as, say, doing a graph of Beethoven's 9th Symphony and arguing that what you can view in the plot is explainable as reason enough alone to appreciate the art. I understand the huge flaws with that example but still ...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't mind the mids dip. Harsh mids can kill any respect I have for a pair of cans/IEMs.


Well usually that's related to harsh highs, thus sibilance


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> The HD535 are open, the 202 are closed. There's also quite a gap between them, 202s are at the lower end of Senns' line-up whereas the 535 are in the lower/mid range.


My sister bought them for me for my birthday (Nov 26). So, I can't exactly go "thank you, sis. But, I actually wanted these ones," is kinda out of the picture. I am aware of where the respective headphones sit, in terms of entry-mid-enthusiast-studio level scale. I just wanted some Sennheisers, because they'd beat the crap out of anything I have in the house today. EG: I have a pair of Sony earbuds, a pair of iPod earbuds, a pair of iHome earbuds (was a sale at JC Penney when my wife worked there), a Logitech H150 headset, and I think that's it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I used to have some HD 202s and had them from 2007 to 2012. They sounded great while I had them but once I got my Samson SR850s, there was absolutely no comparison. The HD202s have bass, true, but it's very muddled, I felt. There was no definition and it had some pretty weak highs. So far, I've been beyond happy with my SR850s. They have ALOT of bass, but the highs and mids are much more balanced and can be rectified further with a little EQ tuning.


I may have to install Foobar and play with it. I need to know it as well as I did WinAmp.


----------



## snipekill2445

I bought a headset yesterday, the Turtle beach X12's.

Not bad, but they have nothing on my HD 518's. They distort when you turn them up too


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hope they are not charging you for their services. That amount of fail rate is unacceptable.


So i sent a email to both Paul Whiting the Preidant of Sales EX MD of Sennheiser UK and there generic [email protected]

and it reads

Hi Paul

I know this isn't really your field but I thought I would bring your attention to a ongoing problem with the HD650 headphones. I have bought 2 of these and am now on my 7th headphone cable due to the right connector failing. My current cable has also just failed.

I Don't mind sending the headphones away again to be fixed but just thought i would let you know so that you let whoever know about this. I have used these headphones in all types of situations and it is always the same thing failing. Where the cable goes into the connector always ends up making no contact inside the connector.

Now given that this will be the 8th cable from you , some I have bought and some i have had replaced. My warranty just expired a week ago and I would like a free repair but of course I don't mind if a replacement cable is just sent to me to save time if that is possible.

Of Course it shouldn't go without saying how much I love these headphones and Sennheiser products in general as I am the proud owner of some HD800's which I have for a few months now and touchwood no problems with them at all.

Keep up the great work and I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards


----------



## Simca

Don't think I've ever heard a headphone with harsh mids, lmao.


----------



## snipekill2445

What does "Harse mids" mean, do they hurt your ears or something?

Have to agree with Simca, I have heard some highs that hurt though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't think I've ever heard a headphone with harsh mids, lmao.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snipekill2445*
> 
> What does "Harse mids" mean, do they hurt your ears or something?
> Have to agree with Simca, I have heard some highs that hurt though.


What he probably meant is over-done mids / mid-centric / un-natural mids
Take the DBA-02 MK II - and you'll know what I mean by mid-centric.


----------



## pez

Yeah, what he said^.

Really overdone mids, such as loud snare hits or certain guitar notes get to me and just make me cringe. I can take the highest highs and trebly cymbals, but those mids...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, what he said^.
> Really overdone mids, such as loud snare hits or certain guitar notes get to me and just make me cringe. I can take the highest highs and trebly cymbals, but those mids...


I challenge you to listen to some Sony MDR-EX700's at high volumes








Highs, you mean that nail being hit into your head? haha


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I challenge you to listen to some Sony MDR-EX700's at high volumes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highs, you mean that nail being hit into your head? haha


Maybe if I find someone with some, I will







. I love the Grado sound even, despite people saying it has annoying or harsh highs.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, what he said^.
> 
> Really overdone mids, such as loud snare hits or certain guitar notes get to me and just make me cringe. I can take the highest highs and trebly cymbals, but those mids...


Snares, cymbals, all those loud tsh sibilant sounds are found in the highs.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Snares, cymbals, all those loud tsh sibilant sounds are found in the highs.


I don't think all snares are created equal, I've seen some, that when they hit, on graphs show up in the highish mids range. It's very very certain things that get to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe if I find someone with some, I will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I love the Grado sound even, despite people saying it has annoying or harsh highs.


Grado earphones?
GR8's sucked...(for the price)


----------



## Dreamxtreme

I hate Grado headphones and there company just doesn't care. Ive bought both the SR60s and the SR80i's and both have just fallen apart they are made from the worst bits you can put something together by. seems to me they skimped on the actual build quality to put everything into the performance and when i phoned there New York HQ to get a answer they couldn't care less about my problems. Ok so i spent £200 on their products only for them to be laughing all the way to the bank. bye bye grado.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Grado earphones?
> GR8's sucked...(for the price)


Once again, no, the headphones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> I hate Grado headphones and there company just doesn't care. Ive bought both the SR60s and the SR80i's and both have just fallen apart they are made from the worst bits you can put something together by. seems to me they skimped on the actual build quality to put everything into the performance and when i phoned there New York HQ to get a answer they couldn't care less about my problems. Ok so i spent £200 on their products only for them to be laughing all the way to the bank. bye bye grado.


Hmm, I had almost the opposite experience. My second-hand, out of warranty SR325 (with i drivers) had a diminishing cable from the last owner, and partly from me continuously running them over with my chair. Needless to say, it was $25 (more than reasonable IMO for an out-of-warranty headphone that retails for $295) to replace.


----------



## mahtareika

I agree with pez. Grado repaired my GS1000i headphones for free after I blew the drivers out. When I called them they were very nice, fixed them and payed for the return shipping. They also gave me some good advice with my other Grado headphones. They treated me like I was an old friend and this was my first time calling.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Anyone hear the new AKG K167? If so, would you mind comparing it to a set of ultrasone cans if you've heard them...


----------



## tr1xst3r

just picked up the AKG K550's...

just amazing, probably my best investment in a very long time.


----------



## tuxx

Samson SR850 Paired with a Asus Xonar STX

http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/headphones/sr-series/sr850/

Budget headphones ($60) but are just as good as some (if not better) headphones that cost $100+, also plan on getting an AT2020 microphone sometime in the future.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> just picked up the AKG K550's...
> 
> just amazing, probably my best investment in a very long time.


A lot of people seem to like them initially. I wasn't one of the people that were amazed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuxx*
> 
> Samson SR850 Paired with a Asus Xonar STX
> 
> http://www.samsontech.com/samson/products/headphones/sr-series/sr850/
> 
> Budget headphones ($60) but are just as good as some (if not better) headphones that cost $100+, also plan on getting an AT2020 microphone sometime in the future.


Remember they'll need the XLR w/ preamp adapter.


----------



## Ericrules30

Got rid of my Apple in ears, and bought a pair of HD 429s


----------



## OkanG

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002KK60UC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00

Thoughts on these? I don't really have anything to compare them to, other than my standard Apple earbuds. I'm really happy with them, for the price. Do you guys even bother looking at cheap stuff like this?


----------



## Layo

I used to own pair of HD598s and I was thinking about rebuying them or similar ones. I just remembered that in my audio settings those stereo headphones sounded extremely afwul on stereo settings compared to 5.1. I'm not sure if they were supposed to sound like that but everything was so much better with 5.1 settings with most of the "speakers" disabled. Any thought on this?


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Layo*
> 
> I used to own pair of HD598s and I was thinking about rebuying them or similar ones. I just remembered that in my audio settings those stereo headphones sounded extremely afwul on stereo settings compared to 5.1. I'm not sure if they were supposed to sound like that but everything was so much better with 5.1 settings with most of the "speakers" disabled. Any thought on this?


What's your source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tr1xst3r*
> 
> just picked up the AKG K550's...
> just amazing, probably my best investment in a very long time.


I really liked them except for two issues: poorly padded headband and ear pads not being thick enough. The pads were really soft, though, and sound was quite good, too.


----------



## Layo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> What's your source?


Used them with whatever onboard sound card was on my old MSI H55m-E33 desk, sold them before buying external sound card.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Got a reply from Paul

I am extremely sorry to hear about the problems you are having. I have
asked our General Manager, Phil Massey to contact you to hopefully find a
resolve to this unusual problem.
I can assure you that we have not experienced this type of problem on other
HD650's.
I hope we can resolve this.

Yours Sincerely

Paul Whiting

I wait with baited breath


----------



## Unknownm

Loving this new portable amp. Worth the 80 dollars with shipping









http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/img0164qx.jpg/


----------



## Unknownm

Oh man! on my clip+ mp3. Files that were clipping weren't noticeable, now with that device running max volume you begin to notice it. *40hours adjusting files*


----------



## OkanG

Hey, I just got the same amp! I have a question for you. When you're using them on your computer, can you adjust your headphones´ volume through Windows? Because I can't, and I can only adjust the volume physically through the amp and my headset. This might seem like a nooby-question, but I've never owned an external sound card before


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Got a reply from Phil . Spoke to him on the phone. they're looking into it but in the meantime are sending out a free cable









cant knock sennheiser support.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey, I just got the same amp! I have a question for you. When you're using them on your computer, can you adjust your headphones´ volume through Windows? Because I can't, and I can only adjust the volume physically through the amp and my headset. This might seem like a nooby-question, but I've never owned an external sound card before


if connected via usb you might be limited to the device itself.
If connected via 3.5mm, you should be able to.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if connected via usb you might be limited to the device itself.
> If connected via 3.5mm, you should be able to.


It's connected via usb. And my microphone is connected with the 3.5mm. So that might be the issue. I suppose there's no way to fix this?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's connected via usb. And my microphone is connected with the 3.5mm. So that might be the issue. I suppose there's no way to fix this?


I'm not sure mate - wait till someone else replies here.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It's connected via usb. And my microphone is connected with the 3.5mm. So that might be the issue. I suppose there's no way to fix this?


A DAC connected via USB to your PC, laptop or whatever is always going to override any other sound. You're not receiving anything from the source but the files themself. Think of it as it's own dedicated sound card; it's volume is only able to be adjusted for itself (in this case on the DAC itself) and any volume that lies between it and the final output (i.e. volume control on headset).

Hope this makes since...I just woke up







.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A DAC connected via USB to your PC, laptop or whatever is always going to override any other sound. You're not receiving anything from the source but the files themself. Think of it as it's own dedicated sound card; it's volume is only able to be adjusted for itself (in this case on the DAC itself) and any volume that lies between it and the final output (i.e. volume control on headset).
> Hope this makes since...I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the input. Too bad that I can't adjust the volume with Windows then. I guess the volume knobs and buttons on my keyboard will be used again if I ever get tired of my Fiio E7 and decide to get an internal soundcard


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A DAC connected via USB to your PC, laptop or whatever is always going to override any other sound. You're not receiving anything from the source but the files themself. Think of it as it's own dedicated sound card; it's volume is only able to be adjusted for itself (in this case on the DAC itself) and any volume that lies between it and the final output (i.e. volume control on headset).
> Hope this makes since...I just woke up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's the thing which stumps me.
My EPH-O2D - conencted via USB, as a USB DAC, still responds to WINDOWS sound changes.
Now if the FiiO doesn't, then that's just it.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the thing which stumps me.
> My EPH-O2D - conencted via USB, as a USB DAC, still responds to WINDOWS sound changes.
> Now if the FiiO doesn't, then that's just it.


Just noting.
My Fiio E10 connected via usb responds to any sound changes made trough windows


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the thing which stumps me.
> My EPH-O2D - conencted via USB, as a USB DAC, still responds to WINDOWS sound changes.
> Now if the FiiO doesn't, then that's just it.


That's strange. Usually the DAC is overriding everything that the sound card would normally do. I mean, i could see Windows Master volume and in-software volume (i.e. iTunes, WMP, Winamp, etc) effecting it, but in general you would want those maxed anyways, giving full control to the DAC you're using.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's strange. Usually the DAC is overriding everything that the sound card would normally do. I mean, i could see Windows Master volume and in-software volume (i.e. iTunes, WMP, Winamp, etc) effecting it, but in general you would want those maxed anyways, giving full control to the DAC you're using.


Well, that's good to know.. My headset, iTunes and Windows Master volume are from like 10%-25%.. Why do you recommend them all at 100% to give the DAC full control? I'm not using the DAC to control volume, because it's actually behing my monitor. Less cables and clutter on my table


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Just noting.
> My Fiio E10 connected via usb responds to any sound changes made trough windows


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's strange. Usually the DAC is overriding everything that the sound card would normally do. I mean, i could see Windows Master volume and in-software volume (i.e. iTunes, WMP, Winamp, etc) effecting it, but in general you would want those maxed anyways, giving full control to the DAC you're using.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's good to know.. My headset, iTunes and Windows Master volume are from like 10%-25%.. Why do you recommend them all at 100% to give the DAC full control? I'm not using the DAC to control volume, because it's actually behing my monitor. Less cables and clutter on my table


See I wasn't sure if this was a case-to-case basis. Thus couldn't comment on it.
But seeing as jelly's responds to changes - try plugging your FiiO in a different port (maybe if you have it plugged in a 3.0 it could cause problems, like my HD-PVR2 did)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> See I wasn't sure if this was a case-to-case basis. Thus couldn't comment on it.
> But seeing as jelly's responds to changes - try plugging your FiiO in a different port (maybe if you have it plugged in a 3.0 it could cause problems, like my HD-PVR2 did)


Now that you mention it, sometimes my peripherals act weird when in other USB slots than they normally are. Kind of annoying if you ask me. But could it have something to do with my microphone being connected to the internal sound card with the 3.5mm jack? Maybe, by recognizing the microphone on the internal card, it "expects" the sound output source to also be connected with the internal sound card?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Now that you mention it, sometimes my peripherals act weird when in other USB slots than they normally are. Kind of annoying if you ask me. But could it have something to do with my microphone being connected to the internal sound card with the 3.5mm jack? Maybe, by recognizing the microphone on the internal card, it "expects" the sound output source to also be connected with the internal sound card?


My mic is connected to my onboard sound too, no issues here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Now that you mention it, sometimes my peripherals act weird when in other USB slots than they normally are. Kind of annoying if you ask me. But could it have something to do with my microphone being connected to the internal sound card with the 3.5mm jack? Maybe, by recognizing the microphone on the internal card, it "expects" the sound output source to also be connected with the internal sound card?


try disconnecting it, but I can't see why that would have any interference.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's good to know.. My headset, iTunes and Windows Master volume are from like 10%-25%.. Why do you recommend them all at 100% to give the DAC full control? I'm not using the DAC to control volume, because it's actually behing my monitor. Less cables and clutter on my table


There's probably a more technical explanation for it, but what you're doing is making your source produce its maximum output. SImilar to using Line-Out on an iPhone. Line-Out on the iPhone will override everything and use the built-in DAC, automatically maxing the volume and letting you control volume from the amp, or whatever you're using in between the iPhone and your headphones, speakers, etc.

EDIT:

For disclaimer, sorry if some of the terms I'm using are a bit sketchy. I'm trying to remember all of these details from before







.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's good to know.. My headset, iTunes and Windows Master volume are from like 10%-25%.. Why do you recommend them all at 100% to give the DAC full control? I'm not using the DAC to control volume, because it's actually behing my monitor. Less cables and clutter on my table
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's probably a more technical explanation for it, but what you're doing is making your source produce its maximum output. SImilar to using Line-Out on an iPhone. Line-Out on the iPhone will override everything and use the built-in DAC, automatically maxing the volume and letting you control volume from the amp, or whatever you're using in between the iPhone and your headphones, speakers, etc.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> For disclaimer, sorry if some of the terms I'm using are a bit sketchy. I'm trying to remember all of these details from before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Two different things.


Spoiler: Software volume control



If you are controlling volume in software, what you're doing is scaling down the amplitude of the values sent to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC). This effectively reduces the signal-to-noise ratio of the system. You're scaling down the signal but not really the noise.

Let's imagine we have a DAC that can output values between -10 to 10 "units", where the noise is on average about +/- 0.001 units and riding on top of any wanted signal. The loudest signal the DAC can output goes between -10 to 10, which is a lot more than the noise so you probably won't hear the noise at all. If you use software volume control, you're just dividing all the signal levels (but not the noise, at least not by the same factor). So maybe the range of all the outputs becomes -1 to 1 in the greatest. And in a quiet section, maybe it's a whole lot less, like -0.05 to 0.05 (without volume control: -0.50 to 0.50). With the volume control, the SNR can be bad enough in the worst spots to be an issue, maybe.

In practice, there's some extra leeway with 24-bit hardware even playing back 16-bit music, so long as the hardware's noise floor is effectively below the 16 bits. Also, noise may not be constant with output level. But the E7 is 16-bit output only.





Spoiler: iPod line-out dock



As for an iPod line-out dock, that's to bypass the internal amp and get the signal more directly from the internal DAC. If you're connecting the iPod to another amplifier, there's no need to run the signal through the internal amplifier and go through that (very small) loss in fidelity. Actually, it's not such a big deal.



All that said, some kind of decrease in SNR may not be a big deal. Use whatever volume control is convenient for you. But because you might as well do things the right way and get slightly better sound, I suggest the following:

Turn up the volume in all software and then turn down the E7's volume control (which operates after the DAC) from omg-way-too-loud down to whatever is as loud as you'd ever want. Leave the E7 at that setting forever, and then use the software volume control for all day-to-day adjustments. That way you let E7 handle most of the attenuation after the DAC, so you can better SNR. The noise from the electronics -> acoustic noise out the headphones should hopefully be under the ambient acoustic noise of the room then, which is what you want.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Two different things.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Software volume control
> 
> 
> 
> If you are controlling volume in software, what you're doing is scaling down the amplitude of the values sent to the digital-to-analog converter (DAC). This effectively reduces the signal-to-noise ratio of the system. You're scaling down the signal but not really the noise.
> Let's imagine we have a DAC that can output values between -10 to 10 "units", where the noise is on average about +/- 0.001 units and riding on top of any wanted signal. The loudest signal the DAC can output goes between -10 to 10, which is a lot more than the noise so you probably won't hear the noise at all. If you use software volume control, you're just dividing all the signal levels (but not the noise, at least not by the same factor). So maybe the range of all the outputs becomes -1 to 1 in the greatest. And in a quiet section, maybe it's a whole lot less, like -0.05 to 0.05 (without volume control: -0.50 to 0.50). With the volume control, the SNR can be bad enough in the worst spots to be an issue, maybe.
> In practice, there's some extra leeway with 24-bit hardware even playing back 16-bit music, so long as the hardware's noise floor is effectively below the 16 bits. Also, noise may not be constant with output level. But the E7 is 16-bit output only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: iPod line-out dock
> 
> 
> 
> As for an iPod line-out dock, that's to bypass the internal amp and get the signal more directly from the internal DAC. If you're connecting the iPod to another amplifier, there's no need to run the signal through the internal amplifier and go through that (very small) loss in fidelity. Actually, it's not such a big deal.
> 
> 
> All that said, some kind of decrease in SNR may not be a big deal. Use whatever volume control is convenient for you. But because you might as well do things the right way and get slightly better sound, I suggest the following:
> Turn up the volume in all software and then turn down the E7's volume control (which operates after the DAC) from omg-way-too-loud down to whatever is as loud as you'd ever want. Leave the E7 at that setting forever, and then use the software volume control for all day-to-day adjustments. That way you let E7 handle most of the attenuation after the DAC, so you can better SNR. The noise from the electronics -> acoustic noise out the headphones should hopefully be under the ambient acoustic noise of the room then, which is what you want.


Yeah, but my problem is that I actually can't use software (Windows Master Volume) to adjust the sound from my computer after getting the Fiio E7. That is what I used to do anyways, when it worked.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, the E7 locks it to 100%. I meant volume control on a program-by-program basis (or maybe there's some kind of VST plugin workaround or something else), which is a hassle.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, the E7 locks it to 100%. I meant volume control on a program-by-program basis (or maybe there's some kind of VST plugin workaround or something else), which is a hassle.


It would be nice of it to lock it, I can still adjust the volume. It just seems like it ignores it, like I'm adjusting the volume of some other non-existing source


----------



## Simca

Consider what an amp does. It takes a source and amplifies it similar to how you can enlarge an image in photoshop. Does the picture look great when you take a 100x100 image and "amp" it to 500x500? Or does a 250x250 image "Amped" to 500x500 look better?

The 100x100 is your computer volume at 25% The 250x250 image is your volume at 100%.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Consider what an amp does. It takes a source and amplifies it similar to how you can enlarge an image in photoshop. Does the picture look great when you take a 100x100 image and "amp" it to 500x500? Or does a 250x250 image "Amped" to 500x500 look better?
> The 100x100 is your computer volume at 25% The 250x250 image is your volume at 100%.


So you think the opposite? The Windows Master Volume level should be at 25~%?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Consider what an amp does. It takes a source and amplifies it similar to how you can enlarge an image in photoshop. Does the picture look great when you take a 100x100 image and "amp" it to 500x500? Or does a 250x250 image "Amped" to 500x500 look better?
> The 100x100 is your computer volume at 25% The 250x250 image is your volume at 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the opposite? The Windows Master Volume level should be at 25~%?
Click to expand...

Did you flippin' read what I typed?


----------



## biatchi

Using two volumes controls makes no sense, crank one fully and use the other. Better yet use WASPI or ASIO and just the volume pot on your amp/dac.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did you flippin' read what I typed?


I seem to have misunderstood it, and I thoroughly apologize. I guess there's no such excuse in here to being tired and misreading something, since I have to get attacked in such a manner solely for not understanding your post.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did you flippin' read what I typed?


I seem to have misunderstood it, and I thoroughly apologize. I guess there's no such excuse in here to being tired and misreading something, since I have to get attacked in such a manner solely for not understanding your post.

EDIT: wow, quad-post. I clicked once..


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did you flippin' read what I typed?
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have misunderstood it, and I thoroughly apologize. I guess there's no such excuse in here to being tired and misreading something, since I have to get attacked in such a manner solely for not understanding your post.
> 
> EDIT: wow, quad-post. I clicked once..
Click to expand...

You should be punished for your insolence. There is no limit to the torture you should receive for failure to read appropriately.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should be punished for your insolence. There is no limit to the torture you should receive for failure to read appropriately.


I don't even deserve to be in this thread, in the presence of you guys. Wanting to learn about my hobby/passion and then reading a sentence wrong at 2AM in the middle of the night.. Dude.. I'm out.

PS: My 1000th post had to be a random quad-post. WHY GOD WHY


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I don't even deserve to be in this thread, in the presence of you guys. Wanting to learn about my hobby/passion and then reading a sentence wrong at 2AM in the middle of the night.. Dude.. I'm out.
> PS: My 1000th post had to be a random quad-post. WHY GOD WHY


Learn to take a joke







.

In other news, my cat has chewed through the cable on my D7000's







. Guess I'll have to figure out a good way to patch it up, don't want to get a brand new cable until they're grown up all the way and stop attacking everything lol.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Learn to take a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In other news, my cat has chewed through the cable on my D7000's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I'll have to figure out a good way to patch it up, don't want to get a brand new cable until they're grown up all the way and stop attacking everything lol.


Ya, felt like it was serious first. When I realized it was for funsies, I tried to just kinda go with it. I'm an incredibly serious guy, I don't take kindly to jokes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Ya, felt like it was serious first. When I realized it was for funsies, I tried to just kinda go with it. I'm an incredibly serious guy, I don't take kindly to jokes


I would call audio-people are quite "quirky" - Simca is a prime example.
Insults you, and expects the world to still turn around.

You're not the only one to get pissed off don't worry










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Learn to take a joke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> In other news, my cat has chewed through the cable on my D7000's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Guess I'll have to figure out a good way to patch it up, don't want to get a brand new cable until they're grown up all the way and stop attacking everything lol.


Into the wire, or just the sleeving?

Or did the cat do this?
Gobble it up:


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Into the wire, or just the sleeving?
> Or did the cat do this?


Clean through the cable going up to the right side.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would call audio-people are quite "quirky" - Simca is a prime example.
> Insults you, and expects the world to still turn around.
> You're not the only one to get pissed off don't worry


stereotypes are bad mmmmmmmmmk


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would call audio-people are quite "quirky" - Simca is a prime example.
> Insults you, and expects the world to still turn around.
> You're not the only one to get pissed off don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stereotypes are bad mmmmmmmmmk
Click to expand...

ya thats racist, infract plz


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Clean through the cable going up to the right side.


Oh dear








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> stereotypes are bad mmmmmmmmmk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ya thats racist, infract plz


Haha


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Clean through the cable going up to the right side.


I feel ya, i'm reluctant to buy full-tower case and put it on floor because of the cat, no cables have been chewed up since i hid most of wires and put case on table luckily.
Still - two dead mice and mic cable


----------



## bumblebee1980

not much at CES 2013. Audio Technica introduced some new cans

http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/4caf27591c432dd2/index.html
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/3e4b07b7ae8fb9a8/index.html
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/591d1ba45202f375/index.html
http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/996daf096c12ea16/index.html


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audio Technica updated the wing design



it's actually retro. the old ATH-AD5 and AD7 had a similar design.


----------



## pez

Not too shabby looking. And when it comes to Simca, just ignore her and she goes away.


----------



## legoman786

So... I was listening to A Perfect Circle's The Outsider on my HD 202 II's through my phone, Sidekick 4G, using Pandora.

Just a very basic setup like that, I swear I thought the floor drum was right in front of me.









I never heard it like that through my HD 535's. But then again, I never listened to music the way I do now.


----------



## Mackem

Snagged myself some M-Audio Q40s for £59 (Around $95?) incl. next day delivery. Stretching them out a bit to lessen the vice grip-like clamp and waiting for my DT770 velour ear cushions to come in. They sounded really good from a quick listen though


----------



## Simca

Glad to be back on my HE-400s and now with an HE-500 silver cable. Forgot how much I missed the bass on these. No headphone should have less bass than these at non-EQ'd levels. It's really a crime to have less bass. Completely unenjoyable which is why the DT880s disappoint me really..still the DT880s are great for the price.

Unlike the DT880s, the HE-400s respond to EQ VERY well.

This sounds so good with my HE-400s.




In FLAC ofc..because I can hear the compression on YT. -_-


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

mmmmmm i love me some Sharon Den Adel


----------



## TG_bigboss

Add me! i just got some Ultrasone pro 900 as a Christmas gift for myself







Im about 25 hours into breaking them in. I listen to them at night while i make mods for my favorite game called ksp









i love them. The base is so perfect and the sound stage is developing and enriching the more i listen to them.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This sounds so good with my HE-400s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In FLAC ofc..because I can hear the compression on YT. -_-


I downloaded it from YT and converted to FLAC to hear the full awesomeness.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I downloaded it from YT and converted to FLAC to hear the full awesomeness.


Seems legit.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> not much at CES 2013. Audio Technica introduced some new cans
> 
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/4caf27591c432dd2/index.html
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/3e4b07b7ae8fb9a8/index.html
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/591d1ba45202f375/index.html
> http://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/996daf096c12ea16/index.html


STILL refusing to bring the flagships of the AD line to the states. It may have been our fault for letting the likes of Beats and Skullcandy take over the market. I'd love to buy a pair of AD2000X without going through the trouble of importing.

Related to the thread, this is a showdown between the German tank and the Japanese samurai. The HD800 is not my cup of tea, but the T1 sounds really great. I guess my headphones journey can stop for a while


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Glad to be back on my HE-400s and now with an HE-500 silver cable. Forgot how much I missed the bass on these. No headphone should have less bass than these at non-EQ'd levels. It's really a crime to have less bass. Completely unenjoyable which is why the DT880s disappoint me really..still the DT880s are great for the price.
> 
> Unlike the DT880s, the HE-400s respond to EQ VERY well.
> 
> This sounds so good with my HE-400s.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> In FLAC ofc..because I can hear the compression on YT. -_-


Would you say the DT880's have more or less bass than the DT770's? I really enjoy the bass of the DT770's, but I feel like there is a headphone hiding in the rough with a deeper, and more impacting bass response. For now, though, I'm very happy between the SR325i's and DT770's.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Would you say the DT880's have more or less bass than the DT770's? I really enjoy the bass of the DT770's, but I feel like there is a headphone hiding in the rough with a deeper, and more impacting bass response. For now, though, I'm very happy between the SR325i's and DT770's.


If you want bass impact stay with the 770, or get the 990. The 880 is supposed to be neutral.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> STILL refusing to bring the flagships of the AD line to the states. It may have been our fault for letting the likes of Beats and Skullcandy take over the market. I'd love to buy a pair of AD2000X without going through the trouble of importing.
> 
> Related to the thread, this is a showdown between the German tank and the Japanese samurai. The HD800 is not my cup of tea, but the T1 sounds really great. I guess my headphones journey can stop for a while


I live in Canada and still import 90% of my HiFi. you pay full brick and mortar here.


----------



## bumblebee1980

selection sucks too. sometimes I have to import from the US just because we don't have it.


----------



## LinkPro

I guess I've been spoiled by amazon then. It has almost everything at good/decent prices and very good return policies, something you don't get often with imports. As far as audio stuff goes, if the product is listed in the manufacturer's US website then amazon most likely will have it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> I guess I've been spoiled by amazon then. It has almost everything at good/decent prices and very good return policies, something you don't get often with imports. As far as audio stuff goes, if the product is listed in the manufacturer's US website then amazon most likely will have it.


Unfortunately for me, Amazon recently started taxing purchases made in Texas. Buying high end electronics from them is no longer in my best financial interest.









PS
Had finally purchased an ODAC under Bumblebee's suggestion that I upgrade that first and man it was a hell of a difference! It also helped that I started listening to music way more now that I finally caught up on watching Dexter and Walking Dead. My understanding is that I should probably upgrade to a nice tube amp next before considering any additional headphone upgrades. I guess my next decision would be if I should get a Bottlehead Crack and assemble it myself or wuss out and get a Lyr or EF5. I really wish I could find someone local with one of these amps to test it out.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFi will always be a expensive hobby no matter how you look at it


----------



## Simca

I will not buy an audio product new. I don't see a reason for it. You can always find it SLIGHTLY used or new refurbished for SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper.

IEMs are the only thing I don't buy used.

DT770 is way more bassy than DT880s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't mind buying used electronics. my Burson HA-160 was barely used and I got a good deal on it but audiophiles like paperwork and long warranties. headphones and speakers I refuse to buy used.


----------



## Simca

Only if you plan on selling it. I don't give a damn about a piece of paper. So long as it works, I'm fine. I don't sell my headphones. They either get gifted or hang around and collect dust.

Wish I could put the soft velour pads from beyer on the HE-400s. The HIFIMAN Velour's are better than the leather pads, but nowhere near as soft as the beyers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

paperwork is important. some warranties are transferable or just awesome. if you break something and the company no longer makes that model, they may replace it with the latest model or give you credit.


----------



## bumblebee1980

some HiFi companies even have trade in programs.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Would you say the DT880's have more or less bass than the DT770's? I really enjoy the bass of the DT770's, but I feel like there is a headphone hiding in the rough with a deeper, and more impacting bass response. For now, though, I'm very happy between the SR325i's and DT770's.


I think the HE-400s go deeper, but they don't have as much bass. Maybe the ATH Pro700Mk2? Not sure how they compare but they seem to be _the_ basshead can, along with the DT770.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Hey, I just got the same amp! I have a question for you. When you're using them on your computer, can you adjust your headphones´ volume through Windows? Because I can't, and I can only adjust the volume physically through the amp and my headset. This might seem like a nooby-question, but I've never owned an external sound card before


it does the same for me. The volume doesn't do anything in windows.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used to think buying used audio was disgusting to be honest. But over time my wallet slapped some sense into me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I will not buy an audio product new. I don't see a reason for it. You can always find it SLIGHTLY used or new refurbished for SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper.
> 
> IEMs are the only thing I don't buy used.
> 
> DT770 is way more bassy than DT880s.


Alright, here's one for you;

Bottom end of the DT770 and mids and highs of a Grado. Any suggestions? I'm getting the audio itch again :/.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Alright, here's one for you;
> 
> Bottom end of the DT770 and mids and highs of a Grado. Any suggestions? I'm getting the audio itch again :/.


U900 PRO's I think fits that description.
I haven't heard them, but the description is that!


----------



## bumblebee1980

more new goodies

HRT Microstreamer ($189) USB 1.0 24/96 fixed and variable lineout designed to compete with Dragonfly.



HRT Musicstreamer HD ($449) USB 1.0 or 2.0 with drivers 24/192, balanced and unbalanced out.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Seems legit.


----------



## bumblebee1980

new Sennheiser PC350 Special Edition



new Sennheiser PC363D with Dolby 7.1


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> U900 PRO's I think fits that description.
> I haven't heard them, but the description is that!


Hmmm, I'll have to see how much I like the Ultrasone sound sig once I try my bro's HFI-780's. He loves 'em.


----------



## Simca

Most people will tell you to mod grados and use flat ear pads if you want more bass.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> U900 PRO's I think fits that description.
> I haven't heard them, but the description is that!


I own Pro 900's They are amazing. I just bought them for myself for Christmas and the sound stage is still developing and its getting better with each use







. The are my first set of cans. I figured it was time to get serious sound for my build. They works nicely underpowered but an amp is recommended for the full sound stage to show. The base is amazing but not over powering and the mids and highs are clear! I'm loving them! My girlfriend does not lol. I got them for 289 at 3 in the morning







The price jumps so much from 200 all the way up to 650+ sometimes. Just have to camp and keep checking back till the price gets good.


----------



## Simca

I should probably do a review on the HE-400s. Haven't done a review since...I think the DT880s.

If someone is good at skinning foobar2k and can help me/do it for me, then hit me up in PM or Steam. Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> I own Pro 900's They are amazing. I just bought them for myself for Christmas and the sound stage is still developing and its getting better with each use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The are my first set of cans. I figured it was time to get serious sound for my build. They works nicely underpowered but an amp is recommended for the full sound stage to show. The base is amazing but not over powering and the mids and highs are clear! I'm loving them! My girlfriend does not lol. I got them for 289 at 3 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The price jumps so much from 200 all the way up to 650+ sometimes. Just have to camp and keep checking back till the price gets good.


Nice one man









A year ago I was in between them and the D2Ks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I should probably do a review on the HE-400s. Haven't done a review since...I think the DT880s.
> 
> If someone is good at skinning foobar2k and can help me/do it for me, then hit me up in PM or Steam. Thanks.


Nothing has made me feel like more of a failure at life than trying to customize foobar2k on Win7 and up. The last time I felt such shame and failure was when I tried to 'wing' Assembly language programs. Maybe it's better now, and if so, I'm interested.


----------



## bumblebee1980

new 11.1 DTS Headphone:X

http://www.dts.com/corporate/press-releases/2013/01/new-dts-technology-delivers-up-to-11-1-surround-sound-from-headphones.aspx


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I should probably do a review on the HE-400s. Haven't done a review since...I think the DT880s.
> 
> If someone is good at skinning foobar2k and can help me/do it for me, then hit me up in PM or Steam. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing has made me feel like more of a failure at life than trying to customize foobar2k on Win7 and up. The last time I felt such shame and failure was when I tried to 'wing' Assembly language programs. Maybe it's better now, and if so, I'm interested.
Click to expand...

No, it hasn't changed at all is the problem. It sucks as much now as it did before. You need to be a computer programmer to use foobar2k. This program is for nerds.

I downloaded Electri-Q for Media Monkey. We'll see if this EQ does it for me..Idk if it will though cuz it's laggy as heck and takes forever for it to register the changes to EQ.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, it hasn't changed at all is the problem. It sucks as much now as it did before. You need to be a computer programmer to use foobar2k. This program is for nerds.
> 
> I downloaded Electri-Q for Media Monkey. We'll see if this EQ does it for me..Idk if it will though cuz it's laggy as heck and takes forever for it to register the changes to EQ.


It's something I wish would have received more support as I didn't really discover it until about the time I was ditching XP. Sucks because there are some absolutely gorgeous mods for it.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If someone is good at skinning foobar2k and can help me/do it for me, then hit me up in PM or Steam. Thanks.


Download DarkOne skin here.
It comes with a manual. The first chapter of manual is called "Installation". It is a step by step guide. Just follow it to the letter. It's not hard.
If you pay attention the whole process will take you 5, maybe 10 minutes.
And if you want to tweak then read up further on.

If you get stuck just PM me. I had a couple of issues when trying to install it for the first time, but it ended up just being me not paying attention to some details.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If someone is good at skinning foobar2k and can help me/do it for me, then hit me up in PM or Steam. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Download DarkOne skin here.
> It comes with a manual. The first chapter of manual is called "Installation". It is a step by step guide. Just follow it to the letter. It's not hard.
> If you pay attention the whole process will take you 5, maybe 10 minutes.
> And if you want to tweak then read up further on.
> 
> If you get stuck just PM me. I had a couple of issues when trying to install it for the first time, but it ended up just being me not paying attention to some details.
Click to expand...

Looks nice, but I prefer black or dark gray skins. Any others?

http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/Spotifoo-1-3-1-190517269

http://br3tt.deviantart.com/art/Slate-1-2-279317532

Yeah, anyway, I tried following directions. Doesn't work. I hate this program.


----------



## CasualObserver

Looking for a descent set of headphones for music. My price range is 50-100. I was looking at the HD 280s. I'm sort of new, but durability would be nice because I might snowboard with them. Also, I plan to bump in my room with my PC. Any suggestions would be cool. Thanks.


----------



## Simca

Go with IEMs if you're snowboarding.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Looking for a descent set of headphones for music. My price range is 50-100. I was looking at the HD 280s. I'm sort of new, but durability would be nice because I might snowboard with them. Also, I plan to bump in my room with my PC. Any suggestions would be cool. Thanks.


For a pair of nice phone's you can beat the daylight's out of (snowboarding and such) I would actually recommend Monoprice DJ can's. They are actually These Kicker Can's just re branded. I suggest them because they are dirt cheap so if they break or get beat up/stolen its no bid deal. Sound quality is epic, comparable to much more costly high end can's. The DJ feature's also make them very easy to travel with. I got them for "out n about" can's but ended up using them as my primary listening set up.

On another note: I recently ordered all the parts to build a JDSLab's CMoyBB. Mostly I did it just for giggle's and because it look's pretty nifty. The only thing I messed up is the LED's don't light up for some reason(possible heat damage due to my crap-tastic soldering skills) but other than that it actually work's great! Sound is nice for such a cheap DIY. I opted for an external Bass Boost Switch over internal and a single 9v, Thing can make some noise I tell ya what! Fun project. Still need to find a wall wart to charge the silly thing though.


----------



## Simca

Thinking about selling off my ODAC/O2 and moving to a Schiit Modi + Magni, but idk. Mind unmade.

Mostly considering this because of the separate DAC which I want since I'm moving to a tube amp eventually.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thinking about selling off my ODAC/O2 and moving to a Schiit Modi + Magni, but idk. Mind unmade.
> 
> Mostly considering this because of the separate DAC which I want since I'm moving to a tube amp eventually.


Pointless keeping 2 amps - especially if you're not going to use one over the other.
Which do you prefer most - as in enjoy the most?
That's the one I would keep









(same applies to earphones and headphones for me)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thinking about selling off my ODAC/O2 and moving to a Schiit Modi + Magni, but idk. Mind unmade.
> 
> Mostly considering this because of the separate DAC which I want since I'm moving to a tube amp eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Pointless keeping 2 amps - especially if you're not going to use one over the other.
> Which do you prefer most - as in enjoy the most?
> That's the one I would keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (same applies to earphones and headphones for me)
Click to expand...

Well, that's not really the point. I'd be selling the ODAC/O2 because it's a combo. It's in one housing so I wouldn't be keeping the amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, that's not really the point. I'd be selling the ODAC/O2 because it's a combo. It's in one housing so I wouldn't be keeping the amp.


Ohhh no I meant that you have something ELSE instead of the ODAC.
I know the ODAC is a combo amp + dac - I own the EPH-O2D myself


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Totally Dubbed

HAHA!
Good play on words


----------



## Simca

Anyone that wants to guide me step by step to skinning Fb2k please hit me up on Steam. This is literally the last time I try to use this program before ragequitting for another year.


----------



## chalkbluffgrown

http://www.overclock.net/t/312177/foobar2000-a-guide-to-installation-and-skinning


----------



## Simca

Yeah, no.

I'd rather have someone remote access my Pc to do it for me, zz.


----------



## ybz90

Just finished building a DIY set of Symphones Magnums from scratch. Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## Simca

I really wanna buy this headphone stand, but it's sold out and I have no idea where to buy it from if I can ever buy it.

http://www.amazon.com/Toys-Tam-Professional-Headphone-Stand/dp/B005DC6K6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I really wanna buy this headphone stand, but it's sold out and I have no idea where to buy it from if I can ever buy it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Toys-Tam-Professional-Headphone-Stand/dp/B005DC6K6I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


Those are pretty expensive usually.

I got the Zoppa! headphone stand:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chalkbluffgrown*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/312177/foobar2000-a-guide-to-installation-and-skinning


I'm also pretty sure something with PanelsUI doesn't work properly with Win Vista/7/8, etc.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, anyway, I tried following directions. Doesn't work. I hate this program.


What is the issue you are experiencing? Which step are you stuck at?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I thought about getting a wood headphone stand for my Audeze LCD-2 but I got a Woo Audio stand instead because you can hang more than one headphone and they don't stretch or come in contact with the ear pads like some of them do.


----------



## bumblebee1980

when you put the headphone on the stand it's like putting it on someone else's head when your not using them. there is caliper pressure being applied to the headband and ear pads. it's unnecessary wear that adds up. the ones that are shaped like heads are the worst because you have to pull the headphones outward which stretches them.

see here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> when you put the headphone on the stand it's like putting it on someone else's head when your not using them. there is caliper pressure being applied to the headband and ear pads. it's unnecessary wear that adds up. the ones that are shaped like heads are the worst because you have to pull the headphones outward which stretches them.
> 
> see here


I would NOT like my D2K's being stretched like that the whole time.
More so I just find paying $150 for a headphone stand a bit too much.
Especially when a banana holder that costs around $10-20 does the same, if not better job.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why is it so expensive for a wooden stand?


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah and they don't look sturdy either. the Woo Audio stands are 6 lbs of aluminum, easy to assemble and you can adjust the height.



the headphones hang naturally and easy to slide off


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why is it so expensive for a wooden stand?


Because with anything like that they are targeting people with crazy expensive headphones that wont even think about the cost of it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Because with anything like that they are targeting people with crazy expensive headphones that wont even think about the cost of it.


this and because your average customer would never buy a headphone stand, they would just leave it on their desks or in a bag.
I got a headphone stand (as shown in the video i linked) but I didn't want to spend anything more than £30 - I think I ended up paying £25 for mine. And it fits really well with the look and design of my D2K's with D5K cups.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, anyway, I tried following directions. Doesn't work. I hate this program.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the issue you are experiencing? Which step are you stuck at?
Click to expand...

I'm not stuck at a step, that's the problem. I did everything and it spits out this white piece of garbage that's NOT what I want.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why is it so expensive for a wooden stand?


People will claim because wood-working is a skill that takes a lot of time and ...skill. It's not something your average person will pick up and do and because time=money the wood headphone stands are more expensive. Wood does look nice though.

Amazon.com has an MP4Nation Omega clear symbol for 25. Downside is it says "brainwavz" on it and that's ******ed.

http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Peridot-Headphone-Stand-Suitable/dp/B00AE0IEHM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1358111517&sr=8-3&keywords=headphone+stand+mp4nation


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

Hey!

I just got bit by the audiophile bug and here are my current items:

Heaphones/Earbuds:


Sennheiser HD 650
Bose Quiet Comfort 3
Sennheiser CX 475
Soundcards/Source/DACs:


2x Creative X-Fi Titanium HD
Creative X-Fi Titanium
Amps:

Schiit Magni Amp
Thanks!


----------



## raptorxrx

If anyone is interested, I've got a JDSLabs Altoids amp for $45


----------



## Nenkitsune

I've got a set of Audio Technica ATH-Pro5v that I've been using for the past 5 years or so. Doubled up on the ear padding and modded a 3.5mm headphone jack into the headphones and reversed the wiring, I prefer the wire hanging on my right rather than my left.

I really need a sound card though. The onboard hissing is killing me.

If I can I'm going to dig out my old Soundblaster Live! card from...2000 or 2001? I know it works with windows 7 and the ONLY reason why I took it out was because I couldn't get the digital audio to work properly.

Crap...I can't remember where I stashed it.


----------



## Outcasst

Well my DT880's have broken, I got the cord trapped around my leg and it got ripped out of the socket on the sound card; the 6.35mm just got ripped in half, along with the top half of the 3.5mm jack underneath.

Amazon has agreed to refund the item, so I'm looking for a replacement. I wasn't too impressed with the bass on the 880's, so I was thinking maybe the 990's?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Well my DT880's have broken, I got the cord trapped around my leg and it got ripped out of the socket on the sound card; the 6.35mm just got ripped in half, along with the top half of the 3.5mm jack underneath.
> 
> Amazon has agreed to refund the item, so I'm looking for a replacement. I wasn't too impressed with the bass on the 880's, so I was thinking maybe the 990's?


You guys really call 1/4" 6.35mm over there? Seems kinda long.

It sounds like you want to change headphones, but if you do it again, chopping the cable and putting a new headphone jack on isn't as hard as it sounds.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You guys really call 1/4" 6.35mm over there? Seems kinda long.
> 
> It sounds like you want to change headphones, but if you do it again, chopping the cable and putting a new headphone jack on isn't as hard as it sounds.


I call it 1/4. A quarter inch adapter.
Even though I can't even measure in inches, that's the only thing I use it for.
Everything else (3.5mm for example) I refer to as that.

In the UK however, we know both terms, and thus in an audio shop/online you'll be able to say that to someone and they'll instantly know what you mean, some prefer using one term over the other.


----------



## Simca

I'm split between 1/4" and 6.35mm. I say whatever comes out first and it's not always 1/4".

I should have my HE-500's soon!

Was sorta' gone for a few days. My dog pissed on my computer and it died. Replaced it with an updated computer.

I hate buying from head-fi from users with zero trader rating. It's scary. :S


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm curious what is a good headset for gaming and ventral chat? I'm currently using the razor chimiara 5.1 but I'm consider selling it and getting a different headset since the razor was made for xbox gaming. Is the steel series v2 good?


----------



## snipekill2445

If you want quality, probably headphones with a separate mic.

But I did buy the Turtle beach X12's the other day, not bad for the price, and it works on both Xbox and PC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm split between 1/4" and 6.35mm. I say whatever comes out first and it's not always 1/4".
> 
> I should have my HE-500's soon!
> 
> Was sorta' gone for a few days. My dog pissed on my computer and it died. Replaced it with an updated computer.
> 
> I hate buying from head-fi from users with zero trader rating. It's scary. :S


I had 32 100% positive ratings - didn't really mean anything.


----------



## amputate

Now this seems like a club I should have found long ago x.x
Here's my stuff.




I'm currently debating picking up a DT880 600ohm or a tube amp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice one!

Ps. We need a new thread owner to update this.

I'll gladly take charge


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Now this seems like a club I should have found long ago x.x
> Here's my stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently debating picking up a DT880 600ohm or a tube amp


I recognize the K550 and HD598. Is that middle one an HD600?

EDIT: NVM, just saw in your signature that it was the HD650. For some reason I thought it was a lighter shade than that.


----------



## Outcasst

Does anybody think that the £100 price difference between the DT990 Pro 250 Ohm and the DT990 Premium 600Ohm is worth it?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Does anybody think that the £100 price difference between the DT990 Pro 250 Ohm and the DT990 Premium 600Ohm is worth it?


no.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, just throwing thoughts out there, but there is any amp that benefits a pair of DT770's? I know that tube amps are beneficial to Grado's. Any thoughts on either? Recommendations? I find myself hard pressed to justify a $200-400 price tag on most amps as I don't really have a means to try it out, nor the disposable income to take that leap.


----------



## Lazy Bear

So after much research I have concluded that I am going to grab a Schiit Modi and Magni for my desktop cans, which are my 250ohm DT880s. I'd like to run this by you guys since I know you all know quite a bit about amps and dacs and such, and I'd love to know your professional opinions about this set. I've heard good things about them, and it's really cheap (200 for an amp and a dac, wow!) and so I'd like to know if there is anything better to be had for 200.

Thanks!


----------



## jellybeans69

No one seem to have answered in reco thread so i'll just repost my question here:

Sennheiser CX 880 vs Beyerdynamic MMX 101 vs Sony XBA-2 , thoughts , comments on which one to choose musix from phone (samsung ace)?

Not using amp with it , which would be better choice from these?


----------



## Konkistadori

@Jelly:
I would go with CX880, almost like MX880, but in-ear which is quite good earbud for its price.
In the end, it is quite subjective which one of those are best choice.
You should test em if you can.

Add meh to club too









Gear:
Sennheiser PX100, OMX980 (Great earbuds!)
Shure SRH440 with 840 pads
UE Triple.Fi 10


----------



## kaseyfleming

I have been using the magni/modi for the past week and a pair of dt 770's LE (32 ohm) to use with them... Headphones were defective and I had to return them so in the mean time I have been using my cheepo panasonic rp-htx7's and it sounds really nice. Just recived my hifiman HE-300's last night and it sounds even better!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseyfleming*
> 
> I have been using the magni/modi for the past week and a pair of dt 770's LE (32 ohm) to use with them... Headphones were defective and I had to return them so in the mean time I have been using my cheepo panasonic rp-htx7's and it sounds really nice. Just recived my hifiman HE-300's last night and it sounds even better!


If you can, don't go with the 32ohm. Strongly recommend against it as it's one of the worst sounding DT770s and the Magni can amp the DT770s no matter what version you choose.


----------



## Lazy Bear

They recommend an 8:1 ratio with your headphones and your amp, don't they?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> They recommend an 8:1 ratio with your headphones and your amp, don't they?


Some people say that as some kind of loose, one-size-fits-all, safe guidance. Also, it's not exactly a sharp cutoff between okay and not okay. A good-enough ratio depends a lot on the headphones. Or rather, it matters the most for certain IEM models and of course many speaker systems-for everything else, 8:1 is more than necessary. Furthermore, this is just the by-the-books interpretation; for some headphones, some people prefer the sound when the ratio is much lower, like 1:1. So rather than explain all the details and complicate things, they just say 8:1. Or 10:1. Or 5:1?

Keep it in mind, but it's not the hugest deal at all.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseyfleming*
> 
> I have been using the magni/modi for the past week and a pair of dt 770's LE (32 ohm) to use with them... Headphones were defective and I had to return them so in the mean time I have been using my cheepo panasonic rp-htx7's and it sounds really nice. Just recived my hifiman HE-300's last night and it sounds even better!


im actually about to order the Magni and the Modi here next week!!! nice to see someone else here that enjoys Schiit products, and the Schiit actually looks good too!!


----------



## pez

After looking at them, and a couple reviews, the, Magni and Modi look very nice. Would either benefit my DT 770's or SR325i's? I already have a decent sound card (or so I'd like to think). Any real reason for it?


----------



## ezikiel12

Sign me up for this club!! <-- Audiotechnica AD-700's and M50's


----------



## bumblebee1980

the owner of Head-Fi has a Fostex TH600 demo unit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the owner of Head-Fi has a Fostex TH600 demo unit.


Wow... That red one is drool worthy. That shade of red reminds me of a bowling ball.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah the Fostex TH900 is a $1700-2000 headphone.

the chambers are made out of Japanese Cherry Birch. Urushi lacquer, bordeaux paint and platinum foiled logo.

the TH600 is hopefully going to be $1000-1200 and the chambers are made out of magnesium.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the owner of Head-Fi has a Fostex TH600 demo unit.


There is a shop here in guildford, (guildford is actually a small-ish town, so that's why it is shocking) that has both HD800's and the fostex's in their window shop.
Yup - 99% of people walking by, have no idea that those two combined could buy you a decent car.

If they were beats however people would attempt to steal them LOL.

I agreed with the owner to go there and demo them and the D7K's he has got there







!
Just waiting for the right time for myself to go there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Posted this in a separate thread earlier, but did not get as much feedback as I would like before making a purchase:
Quote:


> So I recently moved back into my own office again and no longer need to worry about leaking sound out and bothering other people. This also means more time for music listening! I am trying to figure out which one of the headphones I should get:
> 
> - Sennheiser HD650
> - HiFiMAN HE400
> 
> I have had opportunity to audition the Sennheiser and I really like the sound. At the same time I have also read great things about the HE400. My current source setup is FLAC/MP3 in Foobar to ODAC to O2 amp, though I do plan on upgrading to a tube amp eventually in the near future (baby steps). I primarily listen to classical, soul, rock, and hip hop (old school type not Lil Wayne and Soldier Boy or however he spells his name), though I prefer my bass more tight and controlled as opposed to super boomy. I would also like to use these for gaming if they are good for that as well. If anyone can provide me some personal feedback about either (preferably both) cans, I would be greatly appreciative!


I have looked extensively on head-fi.org and it seems more people lean towards the HD650 for how smooth it sounds and the fact that it is more forgiving on lower quality audio tracks.


----------



## CasualObserver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing*
> 
> For a pair of nice phone's you can beat the daylight's out of (snowboarding and such) I would actually recommend Monoprice DJ can's. They are actually These Kicker Can's just re branded. I suggest them because they are dirt cheap so if they break or get beat up/stolen its no bid deal. Sound quality is epic, comparable to much more costly high end can's. The DJ feature's also make them very easy to travel with. I got them for "out n about" can's but ended up using them as my primary listening set up.
> 
> On another note: I recently ordered all the parts to build a JDSLab's CMoyBB. Mostly I did it just for giggle's and because it look's pretty nifty. The only thing I messed up is the LED's don't light up for some reason(possible heat damage due to my crap-tastic soldering skills) but other than that it actually work's great! Sound is nice for such a cheap DIY. I opted for an external Bass Boost Switch over internal and a single 9v, Thing can make some noise I tell ya what! Fun project. Still need to find a wall wart to charge the silly thing though.


Just wanted to say I ended up getting the Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone from Monoprice. Thanks for the recommendation. All my friends love them and say it was my best purchase/deal ever! Only for 20 bucks too! Thanks!


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CasualObserver*
> 
> Just wanted to say I ended up getting the Premium Hi-Fi DJ Style Over-the-Ear Pro Headphone from Monoprice. Thanks for the recommendation. All my friends love them and say it was my best purchase/deal ever! Only for 20 bucks too! Thanks!


Good. I like mine


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There is a shop here in guildford, (guildford is actually a small-ish town, so that's why it is shocking) that has both HD800's and the fostex's in their window shop.
> Yup - 99% of people walking by, have no idea that those two combined could buy you a decent car.
> 
> *If they were beats however people would attempt to steal them LOL.*
> 
> I agreed with the owner to go there and demo them and the D7K's he has got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Just waiting for the right time for myself to go there


It's sad but true lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's sad but true lol


yup! lol

I can't wait to demo the headphones...but my source is only my Samsung Galaxy S III - thus not really a good one for headphones with that sort of calibre.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the owner of Head-Fi has a Fostex TH600 demo unit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a shop here in guildford, (guildford is actually a small-ish town, so that's why it is shocking) that has both HD800's and the fostex's in their window shop.
> Yup - 99% of people walking by, have no idea that those two combined could buy you a decent car.
> 
> If they were beats however people would attempt to steal them LOL.
> 
> I agreed with the owner to go there and demo them and the D7K's he has got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Just waiting for the right time for myself to go there
Click to expand...

Let us know what you think about the Denon's. Not a fan of Denons that are expensive..they just don't perform on par with other expensive headphones. Bass is always nice though..

Was hoping for more from the TH-900. It's expensive, looks great in red, terrible in black, had a lot of promise, but utltimately doesn't match up well for the high price you're paying. A good headphone still, but IMO not worth it's high price tag. See me at 1200 dollar price tag.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Posted this in a separate thread earlier, but did not get as much feedback as I would like before making a purchase:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> So I recently moved back into my own office again and no longer need to worry about leaking sound out and bothering other people. This also means more time for music listening! I am trying to figure out which one of the headphones I should get:
> 
> - Sennheiser HD650
> - HiFiMAN HE400
> 
> I have had opportunity to audition the Sennheiser and I really like the sound. At the same time I have also read great things about the HE400. My current source setup is FLAC/MP3 in Foobar to ODAC to O2 amp, though I do plan on upgrading to a tube amp eventually in the near future (baby steps). I primarily listen to classical, soul, rock, and hip hop (old school type not Lil Wayne and Soldier Boy or however he spells his name), though I prefer my bass more tight and controlled as opposed to super boomy. I would also like to use these for gaming if they are good for that as well. If anyone can provide me some personal feedback about either (preferably both) cans, I would be greatly appreciative!
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked extensively on head-fi.org and it seems more people lean towards the HD650 for how smooth it sounds and the fact that it is more forgiving on lower quality audio tracks.
Click to expand...

The HD650 is a good headphone to have in your collection. Ultimately though, if you want good bass the HE-400s are the ones to go with. If you're into more airy detailed sound with better highs the HD650s are the ones to go with. See my review of the HE-400s. I should do a review of the HD650s as well.., but my sights are on the HE-500 at this time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let us know what you think about the Denon's. Not a fan of Denons that are expensive..they just don't perform on par with other expensive headphones. Bass is always nice though..
> .


I will do








I'm especially curious how the D7K sounds versus my modded D2k.
As my D2k is now pretty much equivalent to a D5k - the only difference now is that sound driver with the d7ks.

Speaking about denon's....I wasn't that impressed with the NCW500's - they are good (although very bass heavy), but the price tag has little to be desired.

The C400 earphones on the other hand - pure neutral tone bliss! (writing a review on that now)


----------



## bumblebee1980

people who are going to buy Fostex headphones are fans of Denon headphones or Foster sound. I wouldn't recommend them to anybody. i'm more interested in the TH-600 than the D7100. modding them is easier too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> people who are going to buy Fostex headphones are fans of Denon headphones or Foster sound. I wouldn't recommend them to anybody. i'm more interested in the TH-600 than the D7100. modding them is easier too.


Have you heard the d7100's?
If so, how do they sound in comparison to other things you have heard?


----------



## dmanstasiu

HFI-580s, add me in


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Have you heard the d7100's?
> If so, how do they sound in comparison to other things you have heard?


no. my local Hi-Fi store only has the AH-D600 on demo.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fostex headphones might look similar but there are some differences. the Fostex TH-900 weighs about 30 grams more than the D7000. the metal is stronger. the hinge is a little different and the ear pads are more rounded in thickness.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no. my local Hi-Fi store only has the AH-D600 on demo.


How did the 600's sound then







?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I already commented on them. I like the AH-D600. I think it's better than the AH-D5000. I suspect the AH-D600 and AH-D7100 use Foster drivers. if it wasn't for the Fostex TH-600 I would buy the AH-D600. Froogle has quite a bit of stores selling them for $350-375.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I already commented on them. I like the AH-D600. I think it's better than the AH-D5000. I suspect the AH-D600 and AH-D7100 use Foster drivers. if it wasn't for the Fostex TH-600 I would buy the AH-D600. Froogle has quite a bit of stores selling them for $350-375.


If I'm not mistaken, and I can try to confirm with denon - but the new range is built in-house, and is not licensed under any company, unlike the old range that was made with Fostex drivers.

I could be wrong - but for some reason that's what I remember


----------



## bumblebee1980

you already did. the specs and driver are too similar.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/1680#post_18729483


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you already did. the specs and driver are too similar.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/1680#post_18729483


a ha!
Well, I'll ask next time I talk to Denon







!

I do remember posting here about how the new line wasn't supposed to replace the old line (that was denon who told me that, not me making it up lol)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yup! lol
> 
> I can't wait to demo the headphones...but my source is only my Samsung Galaxy S III - thus not really a good one for headphones with that sort of calibre.


I thought all SIIIs had Wolfson DACs? If so, your SIII should be perfectly fine for any thing that it can properly drive.


----------



## bumblebee1980

only the euro models have the Wolfson chip.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I thought all SIIIs had Wolfson DACs? If so, your SIII should be perfectly fine for any thing that it can properly drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> only the euro models have the Wolfson chip.


Oh i have a few amps that will drive them perfectly fine - I just don't think putting a £1500 headphone through an S3 is a great way to see the headphone's capabilities.

In my opinion, I feel each thing goes hand in hand.
If you own expensive headphones, especially those that need an amp to shine through, then having the right source, with good quality music is needed to fully enjoy the songs.

I'm not an audiophile nor someone that will be greatly bothered by the things mentioned above - as I'm very much happy with my S3's chip, the amps I have, and more so the sound they produce







!


----------



## bumblebee1980

well I am. most of my family are audiophiles or home theater enthusiast. none of us are into car, marine or portable audio. home audio only. I like a listening room.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> well I am. most of my family are audiophiles or home theater enthusiast. none of us are into car, marine or portable audio. home audio only. I like a listening room.


Those are some sexy speaker towers. I have some base model Klipsch floor speakers myself. Is that a Woo Audio USB vinyl disc player on the very top?


----------



## snipekill2445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*


----------



## bumblebee1980

Magico Q5. the turntable is a Clearaudio and the rest looks like Simaudio. room looks professionally treated.

when I buy a house the first thing i'm doing is building a listening room. kick back with a beer and iPad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Magico Q5. the turntable is a Clearaudio and the rest looks like Simaudio. room looks professionally treated.
> 
> when I buy a house the first thing i'm doing is building a listening room. kick back with a beer and iPad.


absolutely sexy setup!
Truly jealous!


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can build a listening room on a budget. there are some DIY tutorials on room treatment or you can buy it. you don't need $60,000 towers.

leather couch, DIY room treatment, amp stands, mono blocks, DAC, transport, some nice bookshelf or towers under $5000.


----------



## OverClocker55

Do the Bose Q15 count?







Also got the Sennheiser HD201.


----------



## OkanG

Just pulled my 6 months old HD201s out from the drawer to test them with my 2 weeks old Fiio E7 DAC, which I haven't done yet until today. They're actually a little better with a DAC than my Siberia V2 which costs three times more..







I hate myself for buying these. I want a higher end Sennheiser cans with a 30 dollar standalone mic or something. I guess I learned the hard way


----------



## OverClocker55

The 201s hurt my ears a bit. Not comfy and really light. Not to mention the cord is 8 miles long.


----------



## OkanG

After using them for a long time, my ears start to feel funny too. But I usually get used to it. I never actually used these on a daily basis, they were more for the occasional flight/bus travel. But I run the cord around my table anyways, so it's nice that the cord is long for me. I'd love a HD558 someday. Are they good overall headphones? I do practically everything. I game, watch movies, listen to music, I even sometimes wear them for hours without noticing that nothing is playing..


----------



## Outcasst

Is there any quick way of reducing the tension on the coil cable for the DT770 Pro? My PC is about 2 meters away from the bed and when I lay down, there is an annoying force of the cable pulling back.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Is there any quick way of reducing the tension on the coil cable for the DT770 Pro? My PC is about 2 meters away from the bed and when I lay down, there is an annoying force of the cable pulling back.


Is "extension cable" too obvious of an answer? Or recable the whole thing.


----------



## Simca

Definitely a nice looking set up there. I don't have my own "listening room." I just use the theater room for that. Otherwise I listen at my computer.

I didn't like the D600. I found nothing really great about it and the price just keeps making it worse for me. I can't get behind the new line up.


----------



## LinkPro

The D600 has that typical Apple Store headphones sound signature, on a more refined level and with some actual sound stage/imaging. I liked it, but found that it was too similar to my D7000 and thus parted ways with it after a few months. They are too bulky for portable use, even though I did use them outside quite a few times.


----------



## kinubic

just got Beyerdynamic dt770 pro's can i join ^_^?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Denon headphones have always been expensive. most of the criticism is coming from non-Denon owners according to Mike @ Headfonia. he also agrees the D600 is better than the old D5000.

Denon has a new model out called the D340

http://www.amazon.com/AH-D340-Music-Maniac-On-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00AMAJF0Y


----------



## bumblebee1980

and like I said you can get them for $350-375 online instead of the $499 MSRP. the Sennheiser HD650 is a better headphone but it cost $400 on a good day with a promotional code and your stuck with a Schiit Lyr or Bottlehead Crack which is another $450 if you want it pre-built. you can run the D600 off practically any solid state amplifier.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Denon headphones have always been expensive. most of the criticism is coming from non-Denon owners according to Mike @ Headfonia. he also agrees the D600 is better than the old D5000.
> 
> Denon has a new model out called the D340
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AH-D340-Music-Maniac-On-Ear-Headphones/dp/B00AMAJF0Y


nah seriously...listening to the C400 earphones....and they have distorted bass - I've written my review, but contract denon first...as I can't believe a set of £350 earphones will distort in bass like that...


----------



## bumblebee1980

doesn't Fostex make the Apple Ear Buds? give them a call


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> doesn't Fostex make the Apple Ear Buds? give them a call


LOL

(yes they do)


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm sorry to hear that. I haven't tried any Denon IEM before.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm sorry to hear that. I haven't tried any Denon IEM before.


their old line was sublime - bass centric but epic


----------



## Simca

IMO, those with Denons that are praising them either have not tried anything else or are trying to justify their purchase as it is a very expensive one and I have to think many users have a great degree of regret.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO, those with Denons that are praising them either have not tried anything else or are trying to justify their purchase as it is a very expensive one and I have to think many users have a great degree of regret.


Well same could be said for people who just don't like the look, and thus automatically assume and make judgements.

I haven't made any assumptions about the new line.

The two that I do have however:
-NCW500
-C400 earphones

Both are good, respectively, but the price is well over-done.

I would pay maybe £200-250 for the NCW's not £400 or £300
and I would pay around £200 for the C400's (if I've got a faulty model that said) - if not, and if the bass is really like this, then no more than £50, as my £30 UE350's out-do them in bass QUALITY let alone quantity.


----------



## LinkPro

I've tried everything at the Apple Store except the Sennheiser Momentum (my local store doesn't have it) and the D600 beats all of them as far as sound and comfort go. The harman/kardon NC which I have now comes close in sound quality but pretty much requires NC to be on if you want bass (their NC comes with something like a +5dB bass boost, without it they have even less bass than an AD700) and the comfort is awful, this thing clamps like a vice and the leather ear pads get hot quickly and are too narrow.

So in a way the new Denons could be "the best of the worsts" if you want to put it that way. They are set out to compete with the stuff at Apple Store, not the likes of HD800 or LCD-2. They're for rich people who wants to buy a good set of headphones for their iPhones and PCs, and not have to worry about amps, DACs and the like. If you care about sound quality alone of course you'll be disappointed - they certainly don't bring anything new to the table. And while we are talking about overpricing stuff, Grado has been doing it for years and getting away with it. Denon doesn't seem to try to maintain retail prices like Sennheiser does either, so their MSRPs are not that big of a deal at least in the US.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> I've tried everything at the Apple Store except the Sennheiser Momentum (my local store doesn't have it) and the D600 beats all of them as far as sound and comfort go. The harman/kardon NC which I have now comes close in sound quality but pretty much requires NC to be on if you want bass (their NC comes with something like a +5dB bass boost, without it they have even less bass than an AD700) and the comfort is awful, this thing clamps like a vice and the leather ear pads get hot quickly and are too narrow.
> 
> So in a way the new Denons could be "the best of the worsts" if you want to put it that way. They are set out to compete with the stuff at Apple Store, not the likes of HD800 or LCD-2. They're for rich people who wants to buy a good set of headphones for their iPhones and PCs, and not have to worry about amps, DACs and the like. If you care about sound quality alone of course you'll be disappointed - they certainly don't bring anything new to the table. And while we are talking about overpricing stuff, Grado has been doing it for years and getting away with it. Denon doesn't seem to try to maintain retail prices like Sennheiser does either, so their MSRPs are not that big of a deal at least in the US.


I think there is a reason behind that though.
Grado are one of the oldest (correct me if I'm wrong) headphone companies.

When it comes to earphones though...their earphones really didn't sell that well - simply put, they sucked, at least the GR8's did.
I might have paid £100 for them, not the crazy £280 or so they were asking.


----------



## Simca

I don't like the sound though. That's the thing. It wasn't impressive, especially at $400. I didn't care about the looks. They look OK to me. I'm not taking any points off for looks. If that's the way they want to go, good for them. They can sell to hippity hop children and hipsters.

They don't outperform the headphones that took up their prior price range..and in fact these are more expensive than those so...really a disappointment.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think there is a reason behind that though.
> Grado are one of the oldest (correct me if I'm wrong) headphone companies.
> 
> When it comes to earphones though...their earphones really didn't sell that well - simply put, they sucked, at least the GR8's did.
> I might have paid £100 for them, not the crazy £280 or so they were asking.


Denon: 1910
Sennheiser: 1945
Beyerdynamic: 1924
Audio Technica: 1962
Grado: 1955

So no, they are not exactly one of the oldest companies out there.

The Grado IEMs do seem like a poor attempt by Grado to approach the portable market though.


----------



## Simca

Won't happen, but Grado should attempt a new headphone design.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I can definitely see your point.
I judge by audio quality too, just that in few occasions, looks are something to mention.

Has to be said though that most audio gear, when adding a little extra adds so much to the msrp.
Ie the old range...I mean just for a set of wooden cups, and a better insulated and made wire you were looking to spend an extra £200..


----------



## OkanG

I just sold some used electronics, and now I'm looking into getting a new set of headphones. They're supposed to go with my Fiio E7 amp, and will mostly be used on my computer. When I'm traveling, I'll be taking the E7 amp with me though, along with my headphones. I've been looking at the HD558 and ATH M-50's. Which one's are best? I'll be using my headphones for everything. Gaming, music, movies. You name it. I listen to rock, for the most part. I've read that the M-50's are the best on the market in that price range, but the HD558 honestly seems more appealing to me for unapparent reasons. What would you do in my situation?

TL;DR:

Sennheiser HD558 or ATH M-50's to go with an Fiio E7 amp for combined daily use? Any other suggestions?


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> well I am. most of my family are audiophiles or home theater enthusiast. none of us are into car, marine or portable audio. home audio only. I like a listening room.


That's one hell of a setup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I can definitely see your point.
> I judge by audio quality too, just that in few occasions, looks are something to mention.
> 
> Has to be said though that most audio gear, when adding a little extra adds so much to the msrp.
> Ie the old range...I mean just for a set of wooden cups, and a better insulated and made wire you were looking to spend an extra £200..


Companies really do under estimate the value of looks sometimes. Beats success is partially fueled by the looks (Obviously Dr.Dre has a big part of it too, but looks don't hurt.), and the same goes with Bose and V-Moda's Crossfade LP. None of those headphones sound all that good, but sell well, and are in the Apple store partly because of looks. If a company wants to sell portable headphones, looks have to be decent.

If you guys wouldn't mind, would you swing by my audio stuff appraisal thread? It'd be appreciated


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That's one hell of a setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Companies really do under estimate the value of looks sometimes. Beats success is partially fueled by the looks (Obviously Dr.Dre has a big part of it too, but looks don't hurt.), and the same goes with Bose and V-Moda's Crossfade LP. None of those headphones sound all that good, but sell well, and are in the Apple store partly because of looks. If a company wants to sell portable headphones, looks have to be decent.
> 
> If you guys wouldn't mind, would you swing by my audio stuff appraisal thread? It'd be appreciated


Yeah sad, but very true.
Thing is beats were up-selling their products.
By that I mean:
Beats were "affordable" to most, but the beats pros weren't at around £350 or so.

Denon on the other hand have gone in straight at the high end bracket, and those flashy looks -> I'm thus not convinced it will actually work as a tactic.

+they aren't endorsed by anyone yet....lol

As for your appraisal: I can't really help to be honest! Looks good though


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah sad, but very true.
> Thing is beats were up-selling their products.
> By that I mean:
> Beats were "affordable" to most, but the beats pros weren't at around £350 or so.
> 
> Denon on the other hand have gone in straight at the high end bracket, and those flashy looks -> I'm thus not convinced it will actually work as a tactic.
> 
> +they aren't endorsed by anyone yet....lol
> 
> As for your appraisal: I can't really help to be honest! Looks good though


They need to be endorsed by like Eminem if they want to sell to the "hip" market, but I doubt that would happen...

Honestly, I really hope I don't see Denon's showing up at my school, I don't want to see them go the way of that market. They make good headphones, overpriced sure, but still good headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> They need to be endorsed by like Eminem if they want to sell to the "hip" market, but I doubt that would happen...
> 
> Honestly, I really hope I don't see Denon's showing up at my school, I don't want to see them go the way of that market. They make good headphones, overpriced sure, but still good headphones.


well...that I don't mind in fact.
If people are getting "educated" in sound quality, then I'm all for that









As long as they don't come saying the beats are the best headphones evarrrrr then I'm OK with that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In my humble opinion, the best way to get meaningful endorsements, is to go straight for the athletes, especially NFL and NBA ones.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well...that I don't mind in fact.
> If people are getting "educated" in sound quality, then I'm all for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they don't come saying the beats are the best headphones evarrrrr then I'm OK with that.


That's where I would have a problem. I'm not sure if people would become more educated, or they would just stay the same. If their knowledge doesn't increase, will Denon's quality go down while the price stays the same?

Most of the major audiophile headphone companies seem to do alright with business without hitting the normal market. If they do hit the "normal person" market, do you think that they'll be as good of a company as they are today?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> That's where I would have a problem. I'm not sure if people would become more educated, or they would just stay the same. If their knowledge doesn't increase, will Denon's quality go down while the price stays the same?
> 
> Most of the major audiophile headphone companies seem to do alright with business without hitting the normal market. If they do hit the "normal person" market, do you think that they'll be as good of a company as they are today?


This is an interesting debate!

Well, usually the denon line wouldn't have to change, however due to them routing more energy in design and marketing, rather than audio engineering, then yes one could say the quality could reduce.
But this wouldn't apply to an audio company like denon - at least I think not.

As for the fact that they are "more out there" it might show that denon could be somewhat struggling, and thus had to adopt a different strategy in order to make money.

So one could say, yes it is a good move as it will allow them to make money and re-invest it.
But others could say it is a bad move as they will move away from the "audiophile" market.


----------



## raptorxrx

Hmm. Good point. I guess we'll have to wait and see.

Hopefully they'll be kinda like VModa, where they make some cheap, stylish headphones, but also have some fairly good ones when you pay more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Hmm. Good point. I guess we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> Hopefully they'll be kinda like VModa, where they make some cheap, stylish headphones, but also have some fairly good ones when you pay more.


indeed.
I've yet to try any sort of Vmoda headphones.
I've heard good things about them, but some dislike the price.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just sold some used electronics, and now I'm looking into getting a new set of headphones. They're supposed to go with my Fiio E7 amp, and will mostly be used on my computer. When I'm traveling, I'll be taking the E7 amp with me though, along with my headphones. I've been looking at the HD558 and ATH M-50's. Which one's are best? I'll be using my headphones for everything. Gaming, music, movies. You name it. I listen to rock, for the most part. I've read that the M-50's are the best on the market in that price range, but the HD558 honestly seems more appealing to me for unapparent reasons. What would you do in my situation?
> 
> TL;DR:
> 
> Sennheiser HD558 or ATH M-50's to go with an Fiio E7 amp for combined daily use? Any other suggestions?


E07K, the updated FiiO portable model. That's what I'm using


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> E07K, the updated FiiO portable model. That's what I'm using


Yay, someone who actually answered







Well, the question was, which of the headphones would be more suitable for my DAC. But I'm way past those. I just ordered a pair of DT-990 Pro 250Ohm. I hope my amp can power those









EDIT: I get the feeling that my E7 won't be enough power to drive my soon to be DT990/250 Ohms. What do you guys think? I don't listen to my headphones super loud, if it makes any difference. Was it a bad idea to get the 250Ohm model to go with my Fiio E7? I don't wanna spend more money on an amp, as my E7 is practically new.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> E07K, the updated FiiO portable model. That's what I'm using
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, someone who actually answered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the question was, which of the headphones would be more suitable for my DAC. But I'm way past those. I just ordered a pair of DT-990 Pro 250Ohm. I hope my amp can power those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I get the feeling that my E7 won't be enough power to drive my soon to be DT990/250 Ohms. What do you guys think? I don't listen to my headphones super loud, if it makes any difference. Was it a bad idea to get the 250Ohm model to go with my Fiio E7? I don't wanna spend more money on an amp, as my E7 is practically new.
Click to expand...

Max E7 output is almost 1.9V (max sine wave, rms) into high-impedance headphones, so around 14 mW for those. Beyerdynamic says nominal SPL is 96 dB / 1 mW input. I see a third-party site (doctorhead.ru) measures around 94 dB / 1 mW on their setup. With the second figure, 14 mW would give you 10log10(14) + 94 = 105 dB SPL, roughly.

On most modern music recordings, that would be way too loud already. On some other music recorded with a much much wider dynamic range (read: these days, only classical, sometimes jazz) and thus a much lower average level, it definitely wouldn't quite be enough for many people. Most likely you're probably okay, especially considering it's DT 990, which is tilted away from the midrange (midrange being easiest to hear anyway). Don't think that kind of response is all that well suited to really high-volume listening in the first place.


----------



## OkanG

I was considering getting an E9 to go with my E7. I guess I won't. It would be nice to compare it with and without, but I don't wanna spend all that money on an E9 if I'm not even sure whether I'm going to get an increase in audio quality. But does it all come down to how loud I actually listen to my headphones? Because I don't really listen to music or play games so loud that my ears are about to explode anyways.


----------



## mikeaj

Yes, electrical power delivered is proportional to the sound pressure level at the ear, thus directly related to how loud you hear something. If you turn the volume down, you are reducing the power delivered to the headphones. If you do not listen that loud, you won't need a device that can go as high as (delivers as much power as) somebody else needs.

Sound quality is a different matter, but the E7 shouldn't have problems there.


----------



## Tempis

reporting in with the ATH AD-700
glorious headphones when you have them hooked up to an amp


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I'm really enjoying my DT990. They are a lot more fun to game with than my HD598. The extra bass is more then welcome. At the same time the soundstage is comparable. Explosions and gun shots sound so cool with these headphones.

I'm also enjoying them quite a bit for the music that I listen to as well. These headphones sound much better than I was expecting.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I'm really enjoying my DT990. They are a lot more fun to game with than my HD598. The extra bass is more then welcome. At the same time the soundstage is comparable. Explosions and gun shots sound so cool with these headphones.
> 
> I'm also enjoying them quite a bit for the music that I listen to as well. These headphones sound much better than I was expecting.


Are you using an amp? Which one, if you are? I'm really excited to get my DT990 Pro 250Ohm


----------



## Miskatonic

Cool, nice to see a headphone enthusiast thread on here! Owned lots of gear over the years, but here's my current lineup:

Beyerdynamic DT 150 - favorite headphone of all time, unique analogish tonality, killer mids
Creative Aurvana Live! - my go-to gaming headphone
Soundmagic P30
MEElectronics HT-21

Earbuds/IEMs:

Hisoundaudio PAA-1 Pro
Creative Aurvana In-Ear 3
VSONIC VC02

Right now I've a itch for a wide-sounding open-backed headphone for movies and gaming.


----------



## raptorxrx

If anyone needs some DT 770's let me know









I'm looking to buy some sub-100 IEM's to go with an iPhone, but I really don't know anything about IEM's. Any recommendations? I was thinking about the Thinksound TS02+


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tempis*
> 
> reporting in with the ATH AD-700
> glorious headphones when you have them hooked up to an amp


Really? What changes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I ordered a pair of HE400 and HD650 from Amazon. Trying to figure out which one to keep. This is so hard...







, I do plan on getting a tube amp next month, so I am leaning on keeping the HD650. I love how Teresa Teng sounds wearing them.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I ordered a pair of HE400 and HD650 from Amazon. Trying to figure out which one to keep. This is so hard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I do plan on getting a tube amp next month, so I am leaning on keeping the HD650. I love how Teresa Teng sounds wearing them.


looking forward to your impressions. just absolutely love my 650's. fantastic vocals.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do either headphones have any sort of burn in time?


----------



## Simca

650s are good.


----------



## B-rock

I have some HFI-580's at the moment but after I get my taxes back and pay off my car my extra cash is going towards a HE-500 to use with my STX for a short while. I'll then pick up the Schiit Lyr for the headphone amp and just use the STX as the DAC for quite a while.

This is how I'm imagining it in my head at least. I'll probably want to drop my money on it all at once I receive the HE-500's :/


----------



## dmanstasiu

Currently running HFI-580s (Hey there b-rock







) with a E07K AMP/DAC combo.

Time to buy some ~$150 IEMs... Simca, any advice for IEMs in this price range with "consumer bass" ?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> just absolutely love my 650's. fantastic vocals.


+1


----------



## Miskatonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> any advice for IEMs in this price range with "consumer bass" ?


VSONIC GR07 Bass Edition would be my top pick. A little above your budget at $180 online but very much worth it.

http://www.lendmeurears.com/product_info.php?products_id=54

Reviews and impressions:

http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&th=2815&prevloaded=1&&start=

http://www.head-fi.org/t/630585/vsonic-gr07-bass-edition-impressions

There's also the Klipsch Image X10 from Amazon at $100-ish but you do have to handle them carefully as many have reported they have durability issues (mainly the stress relief going into the earpieces splitting).


----------



## Miskatonic

Ugh, browser issues! Mods, please delete my duplicate posts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The definition of bass on head fi is a slight bump...I can give you a long list of bass heavy earphones if you want.


----------



## OkanG

DT-990 PRO's, I've heard. I haven't received them yet, and I already love them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The definition of bass on head fi is a slight bump...I can give you a long list of bass heavy earphones if you want.


If that isn't the hugest truth of the century.

The VSonics look to have QC issues as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If that isn't the hugest truth of the century.
> 
> The VSonics look to have QC issues as well.


hahaha









Well I can't comment on earphones I have not heard.
But what I do know is that some bassy earphones are considered "monstrous"

Long story short, if you are a basshead, like I am - you'll know that's childs play.
That said my bass addiction has significantly reduced, but still my PFE 232's output orgasmic bass, especially with my custom sleeved ear tips that go deep....and hard.
Why did this turn sexual?
I guess bass does that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I can't comment on earphones I have not heard.
> But what I do know is that some bassy earphones are considered "monstrous"
> 
> Long story short, if you are a basshead, like I am - you'll know that's childs play.
> That said my bass addiction has significantly reduced, but still my PFE 232's output orgasmic bass, especially with my custom sleeved ear tips that go deep....and hard.
> Why did this turn sexual?
> I guess bass does that.


Lol....well then. And yeah, I remember Head-Fi saying DT 770's were for absolute bassheads. They have a good amount of bass, but I could see it being over-the-top, and it isn't like most 'Head-Fiers' say.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do either headphones have any sort of burn in time?


Burn in time is a little bit of a myth to be quite honest.

Some people claim to hear a difference whilst others don't.

With my Denon D7000's I certainly didn't hear any difference from brand new to now which must be around 500+ hours.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The definition of bass on head fi is a slight bump...I can give you a long list of bass heavy earphones if you want.


GO GO GO


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Burn in time is a little bit of a myth to be quite honest.
> 
> Some people claim to hear a difference whilst others don't.
> With my Denon D7000's I certainly didn't hear any difference from brand new to now which must be around 500+ hours.


Depends on the person.
For me, i've heard a difference. In fact the difference has been quite shocking.

People that say that it doesn't exist, usually haven't AB'ed two models of the same earphone/headphone

In my opinion two things exist:
-The driver becoming used to what you will feed it, and it playing music for the first time ever
-Your brain getting used the sound signature of your newly acquired product

Just to give you an example:
I had PFE232's (2x BA driver earphones)
I had another one sent out to me in order to test to see if the left driver on my old pair was slightly lower in volume.

Upon putting one earphone in each ear and/or quickly switching in-between them.
I heard one HUGE difference. It was night and day to the point I gave it to my girlfriend (my ex now) to see if she could hear the difference.
She replied: "this one has more bass"
FYI: she had no idea about audio, just was trying to hear the difference - I also never told her which was which.

Old one: Had more bass
New one: Had less bass
Why?
Bass opened up after time, around 20-50hrs later on the new one.

I can give examples of things like this, with MOST of the earphones I've heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> GO GO GO


Will do - wait up just need to email someone.

EDIT:
Here we go (in no particular order):

Sennheiser IE8
Sony MDR-EX500/510
Sony MDR-EX700
UE 350
Denon AH-C710
Denon AH-C751
Future Sonic M5, MG7 driver
Monster Miles Davis Tribute
Monster Turbine Pro Gold
UE Triple Fi 10
Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77

Brief run down on each:
-IE8 - wide presentation, deep bass - but over-hyped for what it is
-EX500 (now the EX510) - nice clean bass, great overall performer
-EX700 - deeper bass than the ex500/510, but piercing highs at high/med volumes
-UE350 - cheap and cheerful - big impact, little accuracy (bit like an RPG in BF3) - mids are very laid back
-Denon C710 - discontinued, but if you can find them for under £90, you'll be loving these
-Denon C751 - 710 replaced these, but it should be noted that these were bassy
-MG7 - the sub-bass king, simply put. Lacks soundstage and presentation though
-MMDT - mental amounts of bass, great mids and highs - but very expensive, and more so have been discontinued by Monster (they also had a weird sound presentation to them -> too jazzy)
-MTPG - great amounts of bass, but the price you pay is way too expensive for what you get (Denon c710's i prefered over these) - if however you can get these for a price under $150 -> totally worth it
-UE TF10 - shaped like something out of beepin Frankenstein, but bass wise - very deep (probably due to its size) great impact too for a 3x BA driver -> overall great performer - but discontinued now too
-CKS77 - without a doubt one of the best bass earphones I've heard, simply because of they great mids that aren't effectively hit by the mid-bass. Problem though is their form factor, and their microphonics, meaning on the go, they become a pain to listen to.

There are I'm sure another 100 earphones out there, but some have been completely redundant to find (like the TFTA 1XB) - and more so I haven't heard other bassy earphones, in order to help you personally.

Hope that helps







!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Hmmmmm. Based on that list, it seems like I'm going to go with the UE350. I'm not an audiophile or particularly picky, I currently use HFI-580s with an E07K for my commute.

These will replace the Ultrasone's, and also be used at the gym









Got any recommendations over the UE350? If they fit the bass category, the sub $150 price-range, and are aesthetically pleasing, I'm sold.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hmmmmm. Based on that list, it seems like I'm going to go with the UE350. I'm not an audiophile or particularly picky, I currently use HFI-580s with an E07K for my commute.
> 
> These will replace the Ultrasone's, and also be used at the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations over the UE350? If they fit the bass category, the sub $150 price-range, and are aesthetically pleasing, I'm sold.


Well they do hit great on bass, and look nice.
However for SUB $150 (as the UE350's are around $50 or so if I'm not mistaken) - you could go much better.
And not only by bass, but with overall sound.
EDIT2: Here's their amazon link:
http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Headset/dp/B004YI3LGY/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358966142&sr=1-1&keywords=UE350

Link me a youtube song that is a song you would typically listen to.
The EX510's although not basshead material, in my opinion, have a great OVERALL sound (at their price range of around £50-60 which is around $100) and I've recommended these to two of my friends, and both of them, after listening to them said: "I love these"

UE350's for the price hold exceptional value for money. But they DO lack mids (v shaped)

EDIT:
PWAAAAAAAAAH
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDREX510LP-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B004P0ZEYS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358966049&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+ex510

That's a no brainer if you ask me!
But for the seller, choose a seller more reputable than someone with ONLY 260 ratings.

If you can find the EX510's under $100 - go for them - although remember they aren't BASSHEAD, but are definitely one of my most preferred earphones in the under £100/$150 range.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Hmmmmm. Based on that list, it seems like I'm going to go with the UE350. I'm not an audiophile or particularly picky, I currently use HFI-580s with an E07K for my commute.
> 
> These will replace the Ultrasone's, and also be used at the gym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got any recommendations over the UE350? If they fit the bass category, the sub $150 price-range, and are aesthetically pleasing, I'm sold.
> 
> 
> 
> Well they do hit great on bass, and look nice.
> However for SUB $150 (as the UE350's are around $50 or so if I'm not mistaken) - you could go much better.
> And not only by bass, but with overall sound.
> 
> Link me a youtube song that is a song you would typically listen to.
> The EX510's although not basshead material, in my opinion, have a great OVERALL sound (at their price range of around £50-60 which is around $100) and I've recommended these to two of my friends, and both of them, after listening to them said: "I love these"
> 
> UE350's for the price hold exceptional value for money. But they DO lack mids (v shaped)
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm still doing my research as well. Here's a sample. I'm expanding my collection with albums like the Buena Vista Social Club soundtrack, but the bass is really what I'm after


----------



## mikeaj

Comparing a new headphone or IEM with an old, broken-in one is not really a valid methodology for investigating burn-in effects. Differences between different samples is often higher. Read: often much higher.

And the primary difference from aging and usage is in the pads / sleeves materials, particularly as it affects placement of drivers relative to the eardrum, volume of space in the chamber and any seal. The suspension mechanism for the drivers do change over time though, at least to some easily-measurable degree (even if the resulting impact on sound is small, Thiele-Small parameters and so on are clearly different). Anyway, it's difficult enough to remember changes over the course of days and weeks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

yeaaaah TUNEEES!

1. Sub bass -> mg7 and CKS77 will do it justice
2, 3 - mid-bass -> all of the earphones listed will do them justice, some more than others.
4 - mid + sub bass

I guess you're french? T'es francais? Je parle aussi francais







I got told off for using another language before so I won't say more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Comparing a new headphone or IEM with an old, broken-in one is not really a valid methodology for investigating burn-in effects. Differences between different samples is often higher. Read: often much higher.
> s.


Would it make you feel happy, for me to say
My pfe232's were after 50hrs, identically sounding. And I can guarantee you, that feeling wasn't the same, when I opened the second set up.
We are talking $600 earphones by the way.

Up to people to argue about burn-in. By the "methodology", as I know you are a man that relies on numbers - you could go to the inner fidelity graphs, and *they will demonstrate that burn-in doesn't change the sound of headphones.*
I however don't go based on facts and figures. I go based on personal experience, and to fully judge a audio product, I tend to give them time to burn-in (at least 30hrs) before making any sort of judgement on how they sound.
If my life was built up in facts and figures, my life would be very different - let's just put it that way (I'm not talking audio here)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeaaaah TUNEEES!
> 
> 1. Sub bass -> mg7 and CKS77 will do it justice
> 2, 3 - mid-bass -> all of the earphones listed will do them justice, some more than others.
> 4 - mid + sub bass
> 
> I guess you're french? T'es francais? Je parle aussi francais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got told off for using another language before so I won't say more


Well yes I am French, but Ganja White Night isn't







They just did a colab with a French artist hahaha.

I guess I'll look more into the MG7's and CKS77's..

And yeah the forum mods typically dislike other languages being used


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well yes I am French, but Ganja White Night isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just did a colab with a French artist hahaha.
> 
> I guess I'll look more into the MG7's and CKS77's..
> 
> And yeah the forum mods typically dislike other languages being used


Just be warned, the CKS77's take the piss on bass quantity and quality - by that I mean, they might "blow the bloody doors off".
MG7's if soundstage isn't much of a concern, then you'll fall quite quickly in love of their sub-bass.


----------



## OkanG

Dumb question inc: When people are talking about equalizers in reviews for their cans, are people generally talking about software? Or do I have to actually go buy an amp with an equalizer or whatever?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Dumb question inc: When people are talking about equalizers in reviews for their cans, are people generally talking about software? Or do I have to actually go buy an amp with an equalizer or whatever?


People are talking about an equalizer:
http://pas-products.ab-archive.net/graphics/screenshots/graphic_equalizer_studio-20035.gif

This means, they are usually talking about adjusting the EQ via a software - in android for example - via PowerAmp.

Very rarely will you find reviewers actually using a real-life physical equaliser - especially one via an amp.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well yes I am French, but Ganja White Night isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just did a colab with a French artist hahaha.
> 
> I guess I'll look more into the MG7's and CKS77's..
> 
> And yeah the forum mods typically dislike other languages being used
> 
> 
> 
> Just be warned, the CKS77's take the piss on bass quantity and quality - by that I mean, they might "blow the bloody doors off".
Click to expand...

WHY THAT SOUNDS PERFECT


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> WHY THAT SOUNDS PERFECT


haha! You can google my review if you want to see my take on it









Accessory Jacks is a great place to buy GENUINE earphones for a good price - when you can't find earphones that aren't available in your part of the world (mainly applies to us in the EU and UK)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> People are talking about an equalizer:
> http://pas-products.ab-archive.net/graphics/screenshots/graphic_equalizer_studio-20035.gif
> 
> This means, they are usually talking about adjusting the EQ via a software - in android for example - via PowerAmp.
> 
> Very rarely will you find reviewers actually using a real-life physical equaliser - especially one via an amp.


Okay, just wanted to know whether I had to invest in any other hardware if I felt like my DT-990 Pros´ EQ would be off. Nice to know that it's just software







Does it degrade audio quality in any way to use a software equalizer?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, just wanted to know whether I had to invest in any other hardware if I felt like my DT-990 Pros´ EQ would be off. Nice to know that it's just software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it degrade audio quality in any way to use a software equalizer?


Depends on your headphones (which in your case you'll be fine).
It doesn't degrade the music QUALITY at all - unless you go to extremes, and then it is usually your source that is screwing up the output.

As for audio - I highly suggest not using ANY EQ, to first JUDGE the headphones' capabilities and "natural" sound with your given source.
Then if you would like to REFINE your listening to fine tune to to your liking (like taking away a bit of bass or adding a bit of mids) - then use EQ to do that


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Depends on your headphones (which in your case you'll be fine).
> It doesn't degrade the music QUALITY at all - unless you go to extremes, and then it is usually your source that is screwing up the output.
> 
> As for audio - I highly suggest not using ANY EQ, to first JUDGE the headphones' capabilities and "natural" sound with your given source.
> Then if you would like to REFINE your listening to fine tune to to your liking (like taking away a bit of bass or adding a bit of mids) - then use EQ to do that


Okay, thanks for the tips







Do you recommend any free EQ that I can download? I promise I won't use it before trying my headphones







I'm just anticipating that I might decrease the treble slightly


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> WHY THAT SOUNDS PERFECT
> 
> 
> 
> haha! You can google my review if you want to see my take on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessory Jacks is a great place to buy GENUINE earphones for a good price - when you can't find earphones that aren't available in your part of the world (mainly applies to us in the EU and UK)
Click to expand...

I can order from the US or Canada, no problem


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, thanks for the tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recommend any free EQ that I can download? I promise I won't use it before trying my headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just anticipating that I might decrease the treble slightly


What device you on







?
I'm not the best man to ask about EQ's regardless.

But PC: Foobar (or whatever it is called -> the one Simca was having a bit of trouble with hehe







)
Android: Plyaerpro, poweramp, or just the stock android player







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I can order from the US or Canada, no problem


Sweet - and if you go via big resellers, you'll often have a return policy available for you too


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What device you on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> I'm not the best man to ask about EQ's regardless.
> 
> But PC: Foobar (or whatever it is called -> the one Simca was having a bit of trouble with hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Android: Plyaerpro, poweramp, or just the stock android player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Oh, right







I'm just too afraid that Simca will just rip my face off if I ask her







But does Foobar only equalize the music, or is it applicable to all my audio? I'm thinking about gaming etc too


----------



## dmanstasiu

Foobar2000 will only equalize the music you're playing through it


----------



## OkanG

Is it possible to get software equalizing all sound from headphones?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Is it possible to get software equalizing all sound from headphones?


Usually that type of software is done via your soundcard settings....someone can correct me if I'm wrong though.

Ie mine:


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Usually that type of software is done via your soundcard settings....someone can correct me if I'm wrong though.
> 
> Ie mine:


Well, that's sad. Realtek seem to have removed their EQ since Windows Vista. Although there is a way to get it back, I can't find any EQ for my Fiio E7, which I'm currently using.


----------



## pez

Yeah, usually there will always be a software EQ that comes packaged in software for either onboard sound or a sound card. My X-Fi Titanium HD has one, and I know for a fact that every single Realtek onboard sound I've used (dating back at least 8 years now) has had EQ software. Do you have a sound card?

And based on my Beyer's, I would say if you are sensitive to treble, it might be a little harsh to you. They're pretty forward with bass and highs/treble, and mids are recessed. usually how I like my audio products







.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Usually that type of software is done via your soundcard settings....someone can correct me if I'm wrong though.
> 
> Ie mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's sad. Realtek seem to have removed their EQ since Windows Vista. Although there is a way to get it back, I can't find any EQ for my Fiio E7, which I'm currently using.
Click to expand...

It doesn't come with it's own EQ like the E07K?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It doesn't come with it's own EQ like the E07K?


It comes with a Bass Boost, which is what they call an "equalizer". But I want like an 18-band equalizer or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, usually there will always be a software EQ that comes packaged in software for either onboard sound or a sound card. My X-Fi Titanium HD has one, and I know for a fact that every single Realtek onboard sound I've used (dating back at least 8 years now) has had EQ software. Do you have a sound card?
> 
> And based on my Beyer's, I would say if you are sensitive to treble, it might be a little harsh to you. They're pretty forward with bass and highs/treble, and mids are recessed. usually how I like my audio products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's what I read too. I don't really know how I'm going to respond to it, but I'd love to tweak it a little if I don't feel like it suits me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Well, that's sad. Realtek seem to have removed their EQ since Windows Vista. Although there is a way to get it back, I can't find any EQ for my Fiio E7, which I'm currently using.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> It doesn't come with it's own EQ like the E07K?


Hmm I can't remember the E7 having its own EQ - only BASS settings, that's it.

As for software - I know realtek had its own - seems strange why they removed it...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmm I can't remember the E7 having its own EQ - only BASS settings, that's it.
> 
> As for software - I know realtek had its own - seems strange why they removed it...


Yea. But would I be able to use it anyways, when I'm using my Fiio E7? Am I not bypassing the Realtek software by using an external amp/DAC?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Yea. But would I be able to use it anyways, when I'm using my Fiio E7? Am I not bypassing the Realtek software by using an external amp/DAC?


If connect via DAC - then yup, you would be by-passing the software relating to the realtek...but NOT the individual software settings -> like WMP or foobar settings...
Let me check what I'm saying with my EHP connect via DAC - and I can confirm.

EDIT:
Oh I love my D2K's and EHP-O2D!!!

Right:
EHP connect as a DAC to my PC:

Asus control panel eq - DOES NOTHING, as it is assigned to the soundcard, and the not ehp or anything else
Windows media player EQ settings - DOES changes tot he sound, as it is assigned to the software, and not the hardware.

So long story short:
If you want to EQ your DT's whilst listening to your E7 via DAC mode, then you'll have to change the EQ settings via the software you use to listen to your music - ie WMP for me.
I just go on ROCK setting and enable it (and with my speakers i still have it on + my EQ settings linked above)

Hope this helps


----------



## razr m3

I'd like to be added to the club







I've got the ATH-M50 and the DT 770 Pro 80.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Haha yep that's what the DAC does, it converts the USB signal for your amp..

I think I'm going to go ahead with the GR07 bass edition


----------



## amputate

Don't forget to use ASIO kids


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Haha yep that's what the DAC does, it converts the USB signal for your amp..
> 
> I think I'm going to go ahead with the GR07 bass edition


enjoy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> Don't forget to use ASIO kids


ASIO is completely pointless unless you have some sort of recording studio


----------



## mikeaj

if you want system-wide EQ, I think it's possible with some effort tinkering around with a VST plugin that does EQ (the easy part), VSTHost, and VAC (Virtual Audio Cable). I guess you can consider it something of a hackish workaround solution, but apparently it works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: post
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Comparing a new headphone or IEM with an old, broken-in one is not really a valid methodology for investigating burn-in effects. Differences between different samples is often higher. Read: often much higher.
> s.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it make you feel happy, for me to say
> My pfe232's were after 50hrs, identically sounding. And I can guarantee you, that feeling wasn't the same, when I opened the second set up.
> We are talking $600 earphones by the way.
> 
> Up to people to argue about burn-in. By the "methodology", as I know you are a man that relies on numbers - you could go to the inner fidelity graphs, and *they will demonstrate that burn-in doesn't change the sound of headphones.*
> I however don't go based on facts and figures. I go based on personal experience, and to fully judge a audio product, I tend to give them time to burn-in (at least 30hrs) before making any sort of judgement on how they sound.
> If my life was built up in facts and figures, my life would be very different - let's just put it that way (I'm not talking audio here)
Click to expand...

Like I said, other things can change that will also make an impact on sound quality.

"The driver becoming used to what you will feed it, and it playing music for the first time ever" is probably not the primary effect causing differences in what reaches the eardrum.

I just don't think it helps when people say the wrong things or say the right things but give the wrong reasons. It's about doing a little more critical thinking in interpreting results and jumping to conclusions, so we don't inadvertently mislead other people. It goes for everybody, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> if you want system-wide EQ, I think it's possible with some effort tinkering around with a VST plugin that does EQ (the easy part), VSTHost, and VAC (Virtual Audio Cable). I guess you can consider it something of a hackish workaround solution, but apparently it works.
> Like I said, other things can change that will also make an impact on sound quality.
> 
> "The driver becoming used to what you will feed it, and it playing music for the first time ever" is probably not the primary effect causing differences in what reaches the eardrum.
> 
> I just don't think it helps when people say the wrong things or say the right things but give the wrong reasons. It's about doing a little more critical thinking in interpreting results and jumping to conclusions, so we don't inadvertently mislead other people. It goes for everybody, as far as I'm concerned.


Your opinion is yours, and mine is mine.
I just express my own personal experience that's it. If people wish to believe me, then so be it - if they don't want to, like you, then no one is forcing you lol.

I jump to my own conclusions, and more so trust me own judgement over anyone else on this planet.
I just don't like you using words like: "misleading" "wrong" - question can be asked - what says YOU are right, and others are wrong? That sort of thinking pisses me quite a bit off. Almost like being egoistic and self-centred.


----------



## mikeaj

Spoiler: off topic, mostly



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> if you want system-wide EQ, I think it's possible with some effort tinkering around with a VST plugin that does EQ (the easy part), VSTHost, and VAC (Virtual Audio Cable). I guess you can consider it something of a hackish workaround solution, but apparently it works.
> Like I said, other things can change that will also make an impact on sound quality.
> 
> "The driver becoming used to what you will feed it, and it playing music for the first time ever" is probably not the primary effect causing differences in what reaches the eardrum.
> 
> I just don't think it helps when people say the wrong things or say the right things but give the wrong reasons. It's about doing a little more critical thinking in interpreting results and jumping to conclusions, so we don't inadvertently mislead other people. It goes for everybody, as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Your opinion is yours, and mine is mine.
> I just express my own personal experience that's it. If people wish to believe me, then so be it - if they don't want to, like you, then no one is forcing you lol.
> 
> I jump to my own conclusions, and more so trust me own judgement over anyone else on this planet.
> I just don't like you using words like: "misleading" "wrong" - question can be asked - what says YOU are right, and others are wrong? That sort of thinking pisses me quite a bit off. Almost like being egoistic and self-centred.
Click to expand...

Nobody's questioning your experiences, perceptions, etc. you want to share. Please continue.

Where we get into trouble is when we toss out explanations for what's happening. If explanations don't hold water, then they should be discussed and modified. It's never personal attacks, I hope, just working with ideas and information. I toss out so many explanations that many are certain to be wrong too, so anybody who knows better should be fixing those as well. I try to hold higher standards for myself than I do for other people. Talking about "wrong", "misleading" is mostly about general situations. Don't mean to single anyone out.

I don't think you can just call them opinions. Certain explanations for how systems (e.g. digital logic, motors, tornadoes, audio reproduction) work can pretty much be labeled "wrong". If I were to say that AMD GPUs run faster with AMD CPUs because of some kind of synergy, that statement would hopefully be ridiculed, for example. If I were to say that Pentium 4 has low IPC because of the long pipeline, I would hopefully be corrected that there are plenty of other factors as well. Music appreciation is very subjective, as is perception of sound, but audio reproduction gear / psychoacoustics / circuits / etc. fall into rigorously-studied fields of science and engineering.

Differences in IEM sound due to insertion depth, tips, and so on, are known. There is a lot of data on headphone or IEM samples of the same model sounding different (not always by any significant amount for every pair of samples, but it isn't exactly rare). This is both by people's listening impressions and by the measurements.

Is wanting a little more accountability offensive? This isn't about you or me, but anybody reading OCN and expecting to get good information.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: off topic, mostly
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody's questioning your experiences, perceptions, etc. you want to share. Please continue.
> 
> Where we get into trouble is when we toss out explanations for what's happening. If explanations don't hold water, then they should be discussed and modified. It's never personal attacks, I hope, just working with ideas and information. I toss out so many explanations that many are certain to be wrong too, so anybody who knows better should be fixing those as well. I try to hold higher standards for myself than I do for other people. Talking about "wrong", "misleading" is mostly about general situations. Don't mean to single anyone out.
> 
> I don't think you can just call them opinions. Certain explanations for how systems (e.g. digital logic, motors, tornadoes, audio reproduction) work can pretty much be labeled "wrong". If I were to say that AMD GPUs run faster with AMD CPUs because of some kind of synergy, that statement would hopefully be ridiculed, for example. If I were to say that Pentium 4 has low IPC because of the long pipeline, I would hopefully be corrected that there are plenty of other factors as well. Music appreciation is very subjective, as is perception of sound, but audio reproduction gear / psychoacoustics / circuits / etc. fall into rigorously-studied fields of science and engineering.
> 
> Differences in IEM sound due to insertion depth, tips, and so on, are known. There is a lot of data on headphone or IEM samples of the same model sounding different (not always by any significant amount for every pair of samples, but it isn't exactly rare). This is both by people's listening impressions and by the measurements.
> 
> Is wanting a little more accountability offensive? This isn't about you or me, but anybody reading OCN and expecting to get good information.


I personally think it is. As instead of trying to understand someone perception, or someone's opinion, you are instead telling them that they are wrong or misleading others.
I'm no audiophile, unlike some - however I do value my opinion when it comes to IEM recommendations. By that I mean, when i recommend earphones - there's a reason behind it.
Anyway, fact of the matter is - I can't say the world is flat, as it just isn't - but I can say that 1 earphone was different from the other due to burn-in. Again, matter of opinion (even though I'm being quite kind here, as I know the facts of what I heard and experienced)

If I were making this up, just to back up my claim of "burn-in exists" then I would slap myself. Simply put.
I don't lie, nor am dishonest when I write reviews, share thoughts, tell people my opinions. I go based on what I know and my experiences, which leads to the main point of what I was trying to say. I base it on my own opinions, and express my thoughts through forums.
I used to argue quite a bit on head-fi, about certain earphones etc, now looking back, I laugh at myself for being that person.
Why waste time arguing, when I could be gaming? lol

Anyway - I've "wasted" more effort than I need to speaking of this subject. Believe what you want.


----------



## mikeaj

Maybe I didn't make myself clear, or we'll just have to agree to disagree on certain parts, or whatever else. I very rarely expect to offend other people.

I think the most important thing for everybody to understand is this:

*Our perception of sound is influenced by many factors, one of which is the sound hitting our eardrums. That is not the only factor, and all factors may be more difficult to control and more significant than you might expect.*

The interpretations and ramifications there should be evident enough; the last thing I want to do is to prattle on in a manner befitting a worst example of a freshman psychology student, so I'll leave it at that. Of course I can't comment on whatever it is you perceive, but we do have some decent working models and explanations for what causes changes in sound waves. If these are seriously in question, they can and should be discussed.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razr m3*
> 
> I'd like to be added to the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the ATH-M50 and the DT 770 Pro 80.


How do the M50s compare to the 770s?

Side note:

Broke out my FiiO E11 and hooked it up to my Razr M yesterday. Set the EQ(bass) to 1, and sat back to enjoy the ride. Best listening experience to date. Can't wait to get my S3 now for the supposedly 'much better' sound quality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's your current source that makes you excited about the s3?
I suggest rooting and putting siyahs kernel on it to get better audio quality too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's your current source that makes you excited about the s3?
> I suggest rooting and putting siyahs kernel on it to get better audio quality too.


I wish I could have that famous Wolfson DAC, but I've heard the sound from the S3 is pretty great. And I'm using a Motorola Razr M as my current source. The audio quality actually isn't bad. Bright, but not bad. Certain people have complaints with really low impedance headphones/IEMs, but I don't. It's been a fantastic phone overall.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How do the M50s compare to the 770s?
> 
> Side note:
> 
> Broke out my FiiO E11 and hooked it up to my Razr M yesterday. Set the EQ(bass) to 1, and sat back to enjoy the ride. Best listening experience to date. Can't wait to get my S3 now for the supposedly 'much better' sound quality.


770s are better than the M50s in every way, sound-wise, in my opinion. I do like how the M50s seal better and are more portable, but for home use, 770s all the way.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> 770s are better than the M50s in every way, sound-wise, in my opinion. I do like how the M50s seal better and are more portable, but for home use, 770s all the way.


Similar sound signatures, though?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In that case you'll love the s3








Remember what I said about that kernel though


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In that case you'll love the s3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember what I said about that kernel though


Will do. It's the first phone that I'll have ever rooted and ROM'ed lol. My GNex is stock (love stock/vanilla Android), Razr M is so close to stock it's not even necessary, and my Nexus 7 is stock, too. I did use it the other day, though, and TouchWiz wasn't toooo bad. I may just use it for a week or so to get used to it, see what features I may want to keep (if any), and then root and ROM it.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Similar sound signatures, though?


Somewhat similar, yeah.

To me, the bass sounded nearly identical, I didn't spent a whole lot of time listening to the bass though. The mids on the DT770s sound way more full and "meatier". The M50's mids sounded rather thin. The highs were what put me off the M50s. They were very harsh, and quite sibilant in many of my songs, and overpowered the mids (maybe that's why they sounded thin to me?). The DT770s are nowhere near as sibilant, much smoother highs that fit much better into the spectrum without having too much presence. I couldn't listen to many cymbal-heavy songs on the M50s without discomfort.

For reference, these are a couple of the songs I used to compare:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tw is very good, despite android fan boys constantly bashing it.
Tw for s1 and s2 wasn't that great but for s3 it's quite nice.
Well if you Google how to root s3, I'm sure you'll come across a few guides from myself







!


----------



## kaseyfleming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> After looking at them, and a couple reviews, the, Magni and Modi look very nice. Would either benefit my DT 770's or SR325i's? I already have a decent sound card (or so I'd like to think). Any real reason for it?


After I returned my defective dt 770's I emailed Jason about headphone suggestions to use the the M/M set up in the 300 bracket... this was his response

"Hmm, that's a huge range, and depends on what your listening preferences are--Beyer DT880s are most neutral, Sennheiser HD600s sometimes clock in at $300, the Mad Dog Fostex RP50 mods are very nice (probably my choice here), Grado SR325s are bright but very revealing..."

if that helps at all.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Somewhat similar, yeah.
> 
> To me, the bass sounded nearly identical, I didn't spent a whole lot of time listening to the bass though. The mids on the DT770s sound way more full and "meatier". The M50's mids sounded rather thin. The highs were what put me off the M50s. They were very harsh, and quite sibilant in many of my songs, and overpowered the mids (maybe that's why they sounded thin to me?). The DT770s are nowhere near as sibilant, much smoother highs that fit much better into the spectrum without having too much presence. I couldn't listen to many cymbal-heavy songs on the M50s without discomfort.
> 
> For reference, these are a couple of the songs I used to compare:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm going to give those a listen later. I have a friend looking for some headphones and the only thing that I can really currently let him use as an example are my DT 770s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tw is very good, despite android fan boys constantly bashing it.
> Tw for s1 and s2 wasn't that great but for s3 it's quite nice.
> Well if you Google how to root s3, I'm sure you'll come across a few guides from myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I actually didn't mind TW on my S2 Skyrocket. I've just found myself spoiled so much by Vanilla/Semi-Vanilla Android 4.0+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaseyfleming*
> 
> After I returned my defective dt 770's I emailed Jason about headphone suggestions to use the the M/M set up in the 300 bracket... this was his response
> 
> "Hmm, that's a huge range, and depends on what your listening preferences are--Beyer DT880s are most neutral, Sennheiser HD600s sometimes clock in at $300, the Mad Dog Fostex RP50 mods are very nice (probably my choice here), Grado SR325s are bright but very revealing..."
> 
> if that helps at all.


That's awesome. I love the look of the M&M and was considering. Especially since it doesn't cost me a ridiculous price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm going to give those a listen later. I have a friend looking for some headphones and the only thing that I can really currently let him use as an example are my DT 770s.
> I actually didn't mind TW on my S2 Skyrocket. I've just found myself spoiled so much by Vanilla/Semi-Vanilla Android 4.0+.
> That's awesome. I love the look of the M&M and was considering. Especially since it doesn't cost me a ridiculous price.
> .


Cool beans- the S3 IMO is the best android phone out there in the market, that caters for everyone.
Sure pure android is great - but they usually don't talk about battery life and usability for your average customer.

Hardware of the S3 is hard to beat - even know.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

just bought a S3 and need some new headphones I'd go with a £50ish budget. Any recommendations ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> just bought a S3 and need some new headphones I'd go with a £50ish budget. Any recommendations ?


Just making sure, when you say headphones you are talking about actual headphones and not IEM's correct?


----------



## B-rock

Any opinions on Xonar STX as a DAC for higher end headphones such as HE-500's? Is it something that would be good or could I spend $300 on an external DAC and have it be a lot better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> just bought a S3 and need some new headphones I'd go with a £50ish budget. Any recommendations ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just making sure, when you say headphones you are talking about actual headphones and not IEM's correct?


That's a good question lol - loads of pepople use headphones, when they mean earphones.

Earphones wise: Sony Ex510's & klipsch S4 - great all-rounders - around £40-60
PS. you should describe what music you listen to, and what you like/dislike in earphones etc etc


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Yes i mean headphones LOL non of these crap in ear canal ones for me







(looks over at his MX500's) ....anyway I have a really alectic mix but for the most parts its indie rock like foo fighters but will go to trance sometimes or chillout so a good all-rounder with good bass


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Yes i mean headphones LOL non of these crap in ear canal ones for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (looks over at his MX500's) ....anyway I have a really alectic mix but for the most parts its indie rock like foo fighters but will go to trance sometimes or chillout so a good all-rounder with good bass


Crap in-earphones?
LOL - I guess those PFE232's are crap then









As for your headphone thing - I can't really help I'm not a headphone person.
But XB500's I know are good for bass


----------



## OkanG

Speaking of bass, are we? Not from personal experience, but I bought the DT-990's partially because many reviews simply explain the bass of the said headphones as "tight, enormous and orgasmic"

So.. Ya







If I get them any time soon, I'll chip in. You'll get a nice headphone noob perspective, as these will be my first proper headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Speaking of bass, are we? Not from personal experience, but I bought the DT-990's partially because many reviews simply explain the bass of the said headphones as "tight, enormous and orgasmic"
> 
> So.. Ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I get them any time soon, I'll chip in. You'll get a nice headphone noob perspective, as these will be my first proper headphones


But they are a little more than his £50 budget amigo.
He also didn't state if it was on-the-go or not etc...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But they are a little more than his £50 budget amigo.
> He also didn't state if it was on-the-go or not etc...


Oh, I didn't see that. I don't like reading, apparently


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Yea on the go. I wish my HD650s went on the go lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh, I didn't see that. I don't like reading, apparently


haha!
Don't worry happens to quite a lot of us with the "new technology" honeymoon period.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> Don't worry happens to quite a lot of us with the "new technology" honeymoon period.


Haha, nice with some sympathy







I just can't wait, you know..

Whatever, my DT-990's are gonna be on the go too! Maybe I'm not going to be the most popular person on the bus/plane, but at least I'll be the one blasting the best music with my awesome headphones, whether they like to hear it or not


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Haha, nice with some sympathy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't wait, you know..
> 
> Whatever, my DT-990's are gonna be on the go too! Maybe I'm not going to be the most popular person on the bus/plane, but at least I'll be the one blasting the best music with my awesome headphones, whether they like to hear it or not


haha you rock that dude!
And when someone complains to you...well...in the following order:

Look over, to demonstrate that you're enjoying your music:


Taunt at the person looking at you, for more attention and/or to make them feel awkward:


Then after they look away, chill:


hehehe


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## Dreamxtreme

ugh i know how you feel


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha you rock that dude!
> And when someone complains to you...well...in the following order:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LEL
> 
> 
> 
> Look over, to demonstrate that you're enjoying your music:
> 
> 
> Taunt at the person looking at you, for more attention and/or to make them feel awkward:
> 
> 
> Then after they look away, chill:


HAHA, I almost waked up my parents laughing in the middle of the night







I guess my avatars match my personality, somehow


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> HAHA, I almost waked up my parents laughing in the middle of the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my avatars match my personality, somehow


hehe








Glad they made you smile!


----------



## Dreamxtreme

just out of curioustly of me looking into headphones to buy i came across the Sennheiser Momentum (there goes my wallet) anyone heard anything good about them. I heard they are HD650s for portable use.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> just out of curioustly of me looking into headphones to buy i came across the Sennheiser Momentum (there goes my wallet) anyone heard anything good about them. I heard they are HD650s for portable use.


ive been reading about the Sennheiser MOMENTUM a lot lately, they look and perform amazingly well for a set of cant built for mp3 players and such a low 18 ohm impedance....

might wanna look HERE and do some reading for yourself as well before you decide...............


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Simca, you and I think alike.
> Maybe we should discuss a few things together over PMs?
> Cool beans- the S3 IMO is the best android phone out there in the market, that caters for everyone.
> Sure pure android is great - but they usually don't talk about battery life and usability for your average customer.
> 
> Hardware of the S3 is hard to beat - even know.


Yeah, I'm excited for it







)).


----------



## Dreamxtreme

So i tested out the momentum headphones at audio t. they sound amazing however this was tested on a £2000 setup so anything will sound good on that. going to wait for the phone to get here then test on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So i tested out the momentum headphones at audio t. they sound amazing however this was tested on a £2000 setup so anything will sound good on that. going to wait for the phone to get here then test on it.


That's why I always plug in MY source when testing audio equipment.
As this is how I would hear it at home, so to speak.


----------



## OkanG

I caught myself petting and gently kissing my DT-990's last night before going to bed. I must say, in the beginning I was disappointed. But apparently the mailman just put the package outside somewhere in our garage. So I let them play some music at high volume and wait for them to get to about room temperature (It was -10C outside), and after that I simply got blown away. Especially in Battlefield 3, these headphones are simply astonishing. Great overall sound, and the positioning in games is very impressive. Oh, and they're built like tanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Glad you're enjoying them man!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Yeah, I'm a big fan of my DT990 too. My HD598 may end up for sale.


----------



## pez

Looks like DT990's are my next step







.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like DT990's are my next step
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If I have tipped you towards that decision just a teeny tiny bit, I'm glad







Not only do I have a set of awesome cans, I'm also recommending them to people now. I'm such a headphone guru







*insert irony*


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> So i tested out the momentum headphones at audio t. they sound amazing however this was tested on a £2000 setup so anything will sound good on that. going to wait for the phone to get here then test on it.


Yes and No. If you plug beats into that system, it's not going to sound any better. You can only reach the maximum potential of your headphones, you can't exceed it.

That said, consider me the owner of a new pair of HE-500s.

I'll be posting a review in 2 weeks or so after I've had time to play with them. Should be able to take pictures with my new D80 for better quality than my previous phone camera pics, lol.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes and No. If you plug beats into that system, it's not going to sound any better. You can only reach the maximum potential of your headphones, you can't exceed it.
> 
> That said, consider me the owner of a new pair of HE-500s.
> 
> I'll be posting a review in 2 weeks or so after I've had time to play with them. Should be able to take pictures with my new D80 for better quality than my previous phone camera pics, lol.


What amp and DAC are you pairing them with? I'll be getting the same headphones next month.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cool beans- the S3 IMO is the best android phone out there in the market, that caters for everyone.
> Sure pure android is great - but they usually don't talk about battery life and usability for your average customer.
> 
> Hardware of the S3 is hard to beat - even know.


Well, I've got my S3 now and it's lovely. Haven't rooted or anything yet. TouchWiz isn't annoying me yet, and the email client is actually very snazzy. S3 + UE Triple.fi 10 is amazing so far. Next is the DT 770 + S3, then DT 770 -> FiiO E11 + S3.


----------



## General Crumples

I am now the proud owner of the beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well, I've got my S3 now and it's lovely. Haven't rooted or anything yet. TouchWiz isn't annoying me yet, and the email client is actually very snazzy. S3 + UE Triple.fi 10 is amazing so far. Next is the DT 770 + S3, then DT 770 -> FiiO E11 + S3.


Nice one man.
Siyahs kernel (using old voodoo sound code) sounds even better too!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Can you update me on the list?
Add a pair of AD-700s, wanted something for gaming and watching shows late at night.

I love my grados, but they just are not comfortable for long periods of time, especially with glasses.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Can you update me on the list?
> Add a pair of AD-700s, wanted something for gaming and watching shows late at night.
> 
> I love my grados, but they just are not comfortable for long periods of time, especially with glasses.


Apparently this list hasn't been updated for decades.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Apparently this list hasn't been updated for decades.


Lol, fair enough, didnt check when it was last updated.

Anyway, loving the ad-700s so far for comfort.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Should we pass ownership of this thread to someone else?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should we pass ownership of this thread to someone else?


That's what I suggested and said I would happily take care of it - but no one replied.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should we pass ownership of this thread to someone else?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's what I suggested and said I would happily take care of it - but no one replied.


If you guys are interested in taking it over yourself, or have a recommendation of who should, give chinesekiwi a PM. He should be able to help you out









http://www.overclock.net/u/94301/chinesekiwi


----------



## Scorpion667

In with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's
Not an audiophile, but after owning these for two days I've fallen in love with all my music again. The bass is amazing, build quality and design is impeccable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> If you guys are interested in taking it over yourself, or have a recommendation of who should, give chinesekiwi a PM. He should be able to help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/94301/chinesekiwi


I need to know how to do that spreadsheet - and if I know that, then I can do it.
I took over the Antec 920 thread and organised it - but still don't know how to get my head around the spreadsheet.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> If you guys are interested in taking it over yourself, or have a recommendation of who should, give chinesekiwi a PM. He should be able to help you out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/u/94301/chinesekiwi
> 
> 
> 
> I need to know how to do that spreadsheet - and if I know that, then I can do it.
> I took over the Antec 920 thread and organised it - but still don't know how to get my head around the spreadsheet.
Click to expand...

Black magicks.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> In with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's
> Not an audiophile, but after owning these for two days I've fallen in love with all my music again. The bass is amazing, build quality and design is impeccable.


Out of curiosity, which of the four settings do you use? Do you ever change it, or do you just leave it on one of them all the time?


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> In with the Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro's
> Not an audiophile, but after owning these for two days I've fallen in love with all my music again. The bass is amazing, build quality and design is impeccable.


LOVE these headphones!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Black magicks.


LOL - no but seriously?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I caught myself petting and gently kissing my DT-990's last night before going to bed. I must say, in the beginning I was disappointed. But apparently the mailman just put the package outside somewhere in our garage. So I let them play some music at high volume and wait for them to get to about room temperature (It was -10C outside), and after that I simply got blown away. Especially in Battlefield 3, these headphones are simply astonishing. Great overall sound, and the positioning in games is very impressive. Oh, and they're built like tanks!


The DT990's magical soundstage goes away once you get used to it. It's not the same afterwards. :c


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The DT990's magical soundstage goes away once you get used to it. It's not the same afterwards. :c


I listen to low-end In-ears when working out almost every day, so coming home to the DT-990 PROs afterwards has given me an eargasm every single time


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I listen to low-end In-ears when working out almost every day, so coming home to the DT-990 PROs afterwards has given me an eargasm every single time


You'll get used to it, trust me on this. lol


----------



## Miskatonic

The DT990's top end can get pretty grating though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miskatonic*
> 
> The DT990's top end can get pretty grating though.


I've read that this is personal preference. I've been reading the same thing you're saying, but luckily I'm not very sensitive to treble, so it hasn't been an issue for me. I can't compare with much though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Going to demo some headphones tomorrow at a local shop: P.J Hi-Fi: http://www.pjhifi.co.uk/
List includes:
-Fostex TH-900
-Sennheiser HD800, 700
-Denon AH-D5/7000


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which of the four settings do you use? Do you ever change it, or do you just leave it on one of them all the time?


I use it on setting 4 for most bass. It's still very clean and does not bleed into the mids as far as I can tell. I got them specifically as basshead cans as I predominantly listen to dubstep/drum and bass/neurofunk so I don't care for the other settings.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miskatonic*
> 
> The DT990's top end can get pretty grating though.


I've noticed that with the low impedance models. Using the 250 Ohm model for studio work, I don't notice it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Out of curiosity, which of the four settings do you use? Do you ever change it, or do you just leave it on one of them all the time?
> 
> 
> 
> I use it on setting 4 for most bass. It's still very clean and does not bleed into the mids as far as I can tell. I got them specifically as basshead cans as I predominantly listen to dubstep/drum and bass/neurofunk so I don't care for the other settings.
Click to expand...

Yes it does..very much so..listen to the other modes and you should clearly hear how bloated mode 4 is.

You should have gone with the DT770s over the Custom Pros.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes it does..very much so..listen to the other modes and you should clearly hear how bloated mode 4 is.
> 
> You should have gone with the DT770s over the Custom Pros.


I mentioned earlier I'm not really an audiophile. I don't have a trained ear but:
My main purpose for buying the COP was portable use (16ohm impedance, they sound great and loud). My understanding is the DT770 comes in 250/80/32ohm which doesn't seem optimal for being driven by a weak portable device like the iphone.. on headfi several peeps advised against buying them for unamped portable use. Portable amp is out of the question as I wear skinny jeans... no more room in my pockets lol.

I still have 11 days to return the COP but I love them to be honest... Would the DT770 PRO's (32ohm version) sound better fed directly from an iphone 5?

[edit] I'm home now yeah I can hear it as you described (so that's what they call "mids"? I had no idea) listening to 75% dubstep 25% drum and bass, the bass STRONGLY outweighs the mids for me. On the second setting they sound crappier than my Siberia V2 gaming headset for my music taste... Neutral sounding cans make me cringe, I need my skull to be quaking 12 on the Richter scale from the bass! I dunno what it is but sub bass and reverb has an effect on my body my skin starts tingling with goosebumps and my eyes get all big, hard to explain!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I need to know how to do that spreadsheet - and if I know that, then I can do it.
> I took over the Antec 920 thread and organised it - but still don't know how to get my head around the spreadsheet.


I don't think that anyone would mind if you remade one.

On topic, to go with my Beyerdynamic DT770-Pro80s,I recently picked up a pair of AKG K240s that I'm currently building a new cable for (the original one is too long to use at work)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would just like to know how to make one and or for people to add themselves without my permission. Or even for it to ask for me for permission to change or something.
I'm quite active, but before going and putting myself forward got the job, I should know how to run it.

For the Antec thread, the owner didn't want it anymore and more so hadn't updated the thread. I fully revamped the OP, and more so help people daily with questions and concerns.
Everything is up to date (like guides etc)

These factors aren't really something that will be relevant in this club, apart from an updated member list.


----------



## liquidzoo

Wouldn't be hard to make your own spreadsheet. Use something like Google Docs or similar. As long as you know how to use a program like Excel it should be easy. The advantage of Google Docs is you could have more than 1 person authorized to make changes.


----------



## Simca

Oh God, the HE-500s are way better than the HE-400. The bass on them is so good too, that was my only concern and it's not even a concern anymore. Happy with my headphones now. Won't be upgrading anymore.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would just like to know how to make one and or for people to add themselves without my permission. .


I think how it's currently setup, whoever is in charge of it has to add everyone by hand themselves. That's why everyone gives up on it after a few months.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh God, the HE-500s are way better than the HE-400. The bass on them is so good too, that was my only concern and it's not even a concern anymore. Happy with my headphones now. Won't be upgrading anymore.


Yeah, I thought I was happy with mine too, and I've bought more. Took about a year, but I did it.

I've got my eyes on some Grado's now, too. The bug bit me, so I'm rolling with it.

Nice cans, though. I'm definitely jealous.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh God, the HE-500s are way better than the HE-400. The bass on them is so good too, that was my only concern and it's not even a concern anymore. Happy with my headphones now. Won't be upgrading anymore.


Congrats







I had a chance to audition HE-500s for a few hours. Very, very nice. Best value in high-end headphoneland.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh God, the HE-500s are way better than the HE-400. The bass on them is so good too, that was my only concern and it's not even a concern anymore. Happy with my headphones now. Won't be upgrading anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a chance to audition HE-500s for a few hours. Very, very nice. Best value in high-end headphoneland.
Click to expand...

They lack the crazy liquid bass of the LCD-2's, but that's OK. The highs are fanastic, the mids are great and the bass still bangs along. In fact..I'd say maybe...maybe it has 15% less bass than HE-400s? Hard to quantify in % but it's not a huge loss in bass. Probably has better sub-bass though?

Only time I've been this impressed was with the LCD-2's bass. The HE-500 has a much different signature but I'm just immediately impressed. There's no "hmm, need to analyze this headphone a bit" It's just there, boom, awesome. Black Magicks!

Roll, fire enormous bolt to condemn your enemies into the wall, ultimate and pull out an anormous cross bow to disintegrate your enemies into a pentakill, you understand? Fantastic!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Speaking of hifiman!
I'll be getting some on loan soon. The whole range, to review basically.


----------



## Stupidhatmatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh God, the HE-500s are way better than the HE-400. The bass on them is so good too, that was my only concern and it's not even a concern anymore. Happy with my headphones now. Won't be upgrading anymore.


I agree with you. I have the HE-500's with the silk Q-Audio cables and they are sublime.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes it does..very much so..listen to the other modes and you should clearly hear how bloated mode 4 is.
> 
> You should have gone with the DT770s over the Custom Pros.


Seeing as how reviews praise the bass of the DT770 PRO's (80ohm) I snagged a brand new pair for $149 on ebay =D
That's actually cheaper than my custom one pro's hehe. Seems to be an authorized dealer with 60 days return policy

Might use the DT770's for gaming and COP's for portable. I understand the DT770 has way better soundstage


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Seeing as how reviews praise the bass of the DT770 PRO's (80ohm) I snagged a brand new pair for $149 on ebay =D
> That's actually cheaper than my custom one pro's hehe. Seems to be an authorized dealer with 60 days return policy
> 
> Might use the DT770's for gaming and COP's for portable. I understand the DT770 has way better soundstage


I paid the same for my DT 770's after coupon and sale price at a Guitar Center. I demo'ed them and instantly fell in love. They rank in my top headphone purchases, second only to my TF10's.


----------



## Tatakai All

Hey guys, I've got a question for you audiophile experts. I've got a Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohms coming in and have a pair of Senn 595's that I'm currently using, I was using a Fiio e7 as a usb dac but it crapped out. What I'd like to know is if a ASUS Xonar DS with upgraded LME49720NA OP AMPS (its being sold by a member here in the marketplace) would be as good as the e7 or better for both of these headphones?


----------



## Rakin

Damn, the beyers are just so much better than my previous Shure SRH750DJ.


----------



## Tatakai All

That's good to hear but will they be good with that sound card I listed?


----------



## pez

I'm guessing you will be good. Most dedicated sound cards made by Asus are decent, so I can't really see you having a bad experience with the combo. The Beyers even sound great out of an iPhone or my S3.


----------



## mikeaj

AFAIK (correct me if you know differently) the Asus cards that don't brag about having integrated headphone amps... don't have one. That includes Xonar DS. A line output can kind of drive headphones, but it's the wrong tool for the job, pretty much. Just because somebody makes a good wrench at a good price doesn't mean that you want to use it as a hammer, that it's better than a cheaper hammer for that purpose.

Step down to the DG / DGX, which should be an upgrade for headphones, probably more in line with the E7.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I really want a pair of HE-400s.

Man they look so nice.


----------



## HPE1000

should I use it?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I really want a pair of HE-400s.
> 
> Man they look so nice.


So long as you understand their strength and weaknesses they're a good purchase.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> should I use it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


That's epic - yes!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So long as you understand their strength and weaknesses they're a good purchase.


Care to elaborate? I haven't put a ton of research into them yet.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So long as you understand their strength and weaknesses they're a good purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> Care to elaborate? I haven't put a ton of research into them yet.
Click to expand...

Then I won't make it simple for you. I've done a review on the HE-400s. You can start by reading that. You can then read others opinions of them as well, though you'll find mine the least biased.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Then I won't make it simple for you. I've done a review on the HE-400s. You can start by reading that. You can then read others opinions of them as well, though you'll find mine the least biased.


Translation: Exercise your responsibility as a consumer... research! That or just click on where it says HE-400's in her signature and reach her review.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Then I won't make it simple for you. I've done a review on the HE-400s. You can start by reading that. You can then read others opinions of them as well, though you'll find mine the least biased.
> 
> 
> 
> Translation: Exercise your responsibility as a consumer... research! That or just click on where it says HE-400's in her signature and reach her review.
Click to expand...

I didn't know you could translate the words of a deity! You must be a prophet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do we have an amp thread?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I didn't know you could translate the words of a deity! You must be a prophet.


A deity!? Where!?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do we have an amp thread?


http://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/805quad/index.html

http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx

http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/Series.aspx?lang=En&Tab=ESL%202912

There you go


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/tubepoweramps/805quad/index.html
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx
> 
> http://www.quad-hifi.co.uk/Series.aspx?lang=En&Tab=ESL%202912
> 
> There you go


Sorry for the confusion. I meant an "OCN Amplifier Club" type thread.


----------



## HeyBear

Hello everybody









I had a question I asked on the recommended audio thread although I've had no takers yet so thought I'd broaden my search



Spoiler: Quick question



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I was planning to buy some decent headphones later on in the year with a prospective rig I'm hoping to build but i'm feeling an urge to spend a little money and I thought there's no point in waiting if i'm just going to buy some anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't planning on including a sound card as my gaming skills don't really warrant such extravagance... With that in mind, I had intended to buy a NwAvGuy ODAC and amp combo to get away from any possible on-board issues (and also for an extra gadget!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I'd appreciate any recommendations for headphones you could give me around the £300 ($470) mark. Unfortunately our pounds don't stretch quite as far as your dollars so it might have to be a conservative price limit.
> 
> I'll hopefully use them for a bit of everything, gaming, movies and music. Music taste wise, it could be anything really although i'm most fond of folk/ indie, often female vocalists. This will be my first set of decent headphones so i'll probably be blown away with whatever I get. Comfort could be a concern as I will probably wear them for extended periods of time so opting for a head vice in pursuit of audio nirvana isn't what i'm going for.
> 
> Please let me know if you think I would benefit more from forgetting the amp/dac and spending more on the headphones. I could spend more/ less also if the performance gains are worth it or not.
> 
> Sorry if it's a bit vague, I'm a complete novice when it comes to audio and I thought this would be an excellent place to at least narrow the field a little






Would appreciate any help you could give!


----------



## Steffek

I have these V-MODA Crossfade LP http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRGLI/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 paired with the ZX sound card.

I love them and am shocked they don't get more love on this forum.


----------



## pez

I feel recommending the DT 770's all the time is redundant, but it's such a great all-rounder. They're comfy for long periods, not too harsh on miids (female voices tend to come off harsher), and their bass and soundstage is great for bass heavy music, movie watching, and gaming. I'm not sure of the pricing where you are on the DT770's, but $470/£300 could get you a step up to the DT 990's which everyone seems to recommend as well.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a question I asked on the recommended audio thread although I've had no takers yet so thought I'd broaden my search
> 
> 
> Would appreciate any help you could give!


Check Simca's HE-400 review and see if that's right for you. Those should be right near the top of your price range.

Also, you can get the Beyerdynamic DT880's for about half of your price range if you don't mind B-stock (returns) on thomann.de (I just checked their UK store to make sure).


----------



## watsaname

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I have these V-MODA Crossfade LP http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRGLI/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 paired with the ZX sound card.
> 
> I love them and am shocked they don't get more love on this forum.


The reason behind not too much love from this forums or others is that they are too bass heavy for some. From my understanding of the situation, they are very bass heavy and leave a lot to be desired from the the Highs and Mids. While I don't doubt they probably sound good, it is very important that these are recommended to only those looking from bass-thumping headphones and not something as an all around good headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I have these V-MODA Crossfade LP http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003BYRGLI/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00 paired with the ZX sound card.
> 
> I love them and am shocked they don't get more love on this forum.


Because they are awful?


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watsaname*
> 
> The reason behind not too much love from this forums or others is that they are too bass heavy for some. From my understanding of the situation, they are very bass heavy and leave a lot to be desired from the the Highs and Mids. While I don't doubt they probably sound good, it is very important that these are recommended to only those looking from bass-thumping headphones and not something as an all around good headphone.


I picked them up because they recieved great reviews on Amazon and a few of our DJ's use them at the night clubs I help run. I will say that the ZX really wakes them up with he amp on the sound card. I don't find them bass heavy but to each there own I guess.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Because they are awful?


What do you use that is so much better?

Edit update.... I see in your sig you use these http://www.amazon.com/AKG-Signature-Reference-Class-Premium-Headphones/dp/B004444O3W/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

What makes them better then what I am using? Show me the way and I will pick up a pair.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the AKG Q701 are one of the best Mid-Fi headphones money can buy. V-Moda are not.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the AKG Q701 are one of the best Mid-Fi headphones money can buy. V-Moda are not.


But you are not telling me WHY they are not that good. I see DJ's that are paid $1000 a night use them all over the USA along with great reviews on Amazon. So again, WHY are they not any good? Not saying there is not others that are better, but why are these no good?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the AKG Q701 are one of the best Mid-Fi headphones money can buy. V-Moda are not.
> 
> 
> 
> But you are not telling me WHY they are not that good. I see DJ's that are paid $1000 a night use them all over the USA along with great reviews on Amazon. So again, WHY are they not any good? Not saying there is not others that are better, but why are these no good?
Click to expand...

$1000 / night isn't that great









The reason they are better is because they have a wider, more realistic sounding sound-stage, a flatter response, with more accurate highs and mids.

Ie it's a well-rounded low-fi studio headphone


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel recommending the DT 770's all the time is redundant, but it's such a great all-rounder. They're comfy for long periods, not too harsh on miids (female voices tend to come off harsher), and their bass and soundstage is great for bass heavy music, movie watching, and gaming. I'm not sure of the pricing where you are on the DT770's, but $470/£300 could get you a step up to the DT 990's which everyone seems to recommend as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Check Simca's HE-400 review and see if that's right for you. Those should be right near the top of your price range.
> 
> Also, you can get the Beyerdynamic DT880's for about half of your price range if you don't mind B-stock (returns) on thomann.de (I just checked their UK store to make sure).


Thanks for the recommendations guys, +REPS for your time









I'll get researching with a platform to kick off from now. Would these headphones benefit from an amp or is it not really necessary, a DAC alone would be enough?
I'm probably looking in the wrong places but the HE-400's might be a little too much, all prices I've seen so far are closer to £400.

Still open to recommendations if anyone has any.


----------



## bumblebee1980

DJ probably use them because of their sub bass. a lot of DJ use the Audio Technica M50 too. the AKG Q701 have better highs, mids, lows, separation, perceived soundstage. it's a better headphone.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> $1000 / night isn't that great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason they are better is because they have a wider, more realistic sounding sound-stage, a flatter response, with more accurate highs and mids.
> 
> Ie it's a well-rounded low-fi studio headphone


I will take that. From the reviews it seems you have to use them in a quite room with no other sounds to get the most out of them. Not for me as I have my TV on 99% of the time I am on my computer.

On a side note, $1000 a night, plus airfare, hotel, free bar tab, ect ect..... Not many people can do what we do


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry but DJ's are endorsed. They don't really choose what headphones they want. What would be interesting would be to see what the have AT HOME vs what they were whilst on a set.
ie. some Trance ASOT 500 DJ's were wearing beats pros...won't comment any further on that one.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry but DJ's are endorsed. They don't really choose what headphones they want. What would be interesting would be to see what the have AT HOME vs what they were whilst on a set.
> ie. some Trance ASOT 500 DJ's were wearing beats pros...won't comment any further on that one.


Of all the DJ's we have had, only one has been endorsed. (Pioneer)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> Of all the DJ's we have had, only one has been endorsed. (Pioneer)


"we have had"? What do you mean







?


----------



## raptorxrx

Totally Dubbed, I just figured out how to make the spreadsheets! I think it's time for a new thread.

A bit more detailed form would be necessary, but something like this would work.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1RAZtpfhXDOlR24nM6EGvhXQ_VTP8FY--Fiqjd-OjwK8/viewform?embedded=true#start=embed

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Aj81qRB-yDtBdFA5VU5YRXBoTWNjMHJFOGRQS1BzNGc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true

2/11/13-I just killed off the spreadsheet as it was just an example


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^that's pretty god damn sexy!
Let me PM you!


----------



## mahtareika

How would we edit the list if we sell or buy a new set of headphones? Looks good.


----------



## dmanstasiu

PM OP


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> PM OP


He hasn't logged in for over a month. One of the mods offered to appoint someone else as OP a few pages back, he'd be the one to contact for whoever wants to take on the job. It would be tons less work with that form.


----------



## raptorxrx

No need to respond to this form yet-TotallyDubbed will let you guys know when we get a new thread up, etc. This was just for a general idea.

Toatllydubbed, I'm working on my PM


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> PM OP
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't logged in for over a month. One of the mods offered to appoint someone else as OP a few pages back, he'd be the one to contact for whoever wants to take on the job. It would be tons less work with that form.
Click to expand...

I meant for the editing of equipment ; if you give everyone access to the form ... things go awry quickly.

I still agree that someone else (Simca







) should take over this thread


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I meant for the editing of equipment ; if you give everyone access to the form ... things go awry quickly.
> 
> I still agree that someone else (Simca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should take over this thread


The keyboard club seems to be working well with people filling out the form themselves; you still need someone to fix the few incorrect entries, but it's much better then one person entering everything manually.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ah no you're missing the point. Many clubs already implemented the data-entry via form.

But a user was asking how you can *edit* a pre-existing entry ... and I told him the only person who has permission to edit the form would most likely be OP. The ability to input a line through a registration form, and edit the entire table, is different. I agree with the first idea but think the second could cause problems.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I meant for the editing of equipment ; if you give everyone access to the form ... things go awry quickly.
> 
> I still agree that someone else (Simca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should take over this thread


Whoever creates the form would have supreme access and can edit everything. They can't really screw up the whole thread.

As far as nominations, I really think Totally Dubbed would do a great job. He's a bit of a newcomer, but he has been a valued member since he joined. He's also on a lot, and has a fair amount of patience (







Get that Simca... Patience lol)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ah no you're missing the point. Many clubs already implemented the data-entry via form.
> 
> But a user was asking how you can *edit* a pre-existing entry ... and I told him the only person who has permission to edit the form would most likely be OP. The ability to input a line through a registration form, and edit the entire table, is different. I agree with the first idea but think the second could cause problems.


Just saw this post, we'd implement the same method other clubs are using, not the whole spreadsheet editing way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> How would we edit the list if we sell or buy a new set of headphones? Looks good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> PM OP


You would PM or tell the OP that you have done that, and if he or she is active enough, then they will change it for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> He hasn't logged in for over a month. One of the mods offered to appoint someone else as OP a few pages back, he'd be the one to contact for whoever wants to take on the job. It would be tons less work with that form.


Indeed I would PM the mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Whoever creates the form would have supreme access and can edit everything. They can't really screw up the whole thread.
> 
> As far as nominations, I really think Totally Dubbed would do a great job. He's a bit of a newcomer, but he has been a valued member since he joined. He's also on a lot, and has a fair amount of patience (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that Simca... Patience lol)
> Just saw this post, we'd implement the same method other clubs are using, not the whole spreadsheet editing way.


Don't mind who takes over - at least someone that's active, even every week would be great.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I meant for the editing of equipment ; if you give everyone access to the form ... things go awry quickly.
> 
> I still agree that someone else (Simca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) should take over this thread


hahaha! I try my best - thanks for the kind words though


----------



## Simca

First of all, it's stupid to use Q701's as a DJ. While it may be a better headphone, no doubt, they both serve very different purposes. The V-Moda's are meant for looks first, bass second. Nothing else really matters. Many argue the bass isn't even great on them, but few can doubt it's a good looking headphone.

2nd, the Q701's offer higher detail, much more neutral sound overall while the V-Moda's have recessed mids. The highs are also very poor on the V-moda's while they're really good on the Q701's. The Q701's really lack bass though while the V-Moda's definitely have a strong bass presence. Perhaps it's not quality bass, but it's definitely quantity bass.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mahtareika*
> 
> How would we edit the list if we sell or buy a new set of headphones? Looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> PM OP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You would PM or tell the OP that you have done that, and if he or she is active enough, then they will change it for you
Click to expand...

That's what I said 11 posts ago







THAT'S WHAT STARTED THIS WHOLE DISCUSSION. WHY, PEOPLE, WHY


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That's what I said 11 posts ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S WHAT STARTED THIS WHOLE DISCUSSION. WHY, PEOPLE, WHY


We like elongating things...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That's what I said 11 posts ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT'S WHAT STARTED THIS WHOLE DISCUSSION. WHY, PEOPLE, WHY
> 
> 
> 
> We like elongating things...
Click to expand...

Nothing needs elongation over here


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nothing needs elongation over here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> As far as nominations, I really think Totally Dubbed would do a great job. He's a bit of a newcomer, but he has been a valued member since he joined. He's also on a lot, and has a fair amount of patience (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get that Simca... Patience lol)


She will probably tell you that deities don't have to have patience.


----------



## Simca

Deities don't require patience. Their followers do.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Because they are awful?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steffek*
> 
> I picked them up because they recieved great reviews on Amazon and a few of our DJ's use them at the night clubs I help run. I will say that the ZX really wakes them up with he amp on the sound card. I don't find them bass heavy but to each there own I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the AKG Q701 are one of the best Mid-Fi headphones money can buy. V-Moda are not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> First of all, it's stupid to use Q701's as a DJ. While it may be a better headphone, no doubt, they both serve very different purposes. The V-Moda's are meant for looks first, bass second. Nothing else really matters. Many argue the bass isn't even great on them, but few can doubt it's a good looking headphone.
> 
> 2nd, the Q701's offer higher detail, much more neutral sound overall while the V-Moda's have recessed mids. The highs are also very poor on the V-moda's while they're really good on the Q701's. The Q701's really lack bass though while the V-Moda's definitely have a strong bass presence. Perhaps it's not quality bass, but it's definitely quantity bass.


You pretty much summed up a lot of what I was going to say.

Shame on the rest of you thought for criticizing someone on something they like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeyBear*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations guys, +REPS for your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get researching with a platform to kick off from now. Would these headphones benefit from an amp or is it not really necessary, a DAC alone would be enough?
> I'm probably looking in the wrong places but the HE-400's might be a little too much, all prices I've seen so far are closer to £400.
> 
> Still open to recommendations if anyone has any.


I actually find my DT 770's to benefit from my measly E11. The bass EQ is rather nice as well. I find myself using it for dubstep and similar music on my phone. No experience with the HE-400s, though, but I am gaining curiosity from all the talks of them.


----------



## HeyBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually find my DT 770's to benefit from my measly E11. The bass EQ is rather nice as well. I find myself using it for dubstep and similar music on my phone. No experience with the HE-400s, though, but I am gaining curiosity from all the talks of them.


Me too with regards to the HE-400s. Found someone selling them over at head-fi more inline with my budget. Going to make some enquirers and see what comes of it.


----------



## ivoryg37

I'm looking at getting some headphones now that I sold my razer headsets. I'm curious if I should get the ATH-AD700 + Creative Z soundcard(100$) or should I get the ATH-AD900 without a soundcard(probably won't for a month or two if I get this one). The only reason im intersted in the 900 is I hate the color on the AD700. I was thinking of painting it but don't want to mess up the headphones if I do so I was looking at the ad900 as alternative.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm looking at getting some headphones now that I sold my razer headsets. I'm curious if I should get the ATH-AD700 + Creative Z soundcard(100$) or should I get the ATH-AD900 without a soundcard(probably won't for a month or two if I get this one). The only reason im intersted in the 900 is I hate the color on the AD700. I was thinking of painting it but don't want to mess up the headphones if I do so I was looking at the ad900 as alternative.


Even if color were not a concern, pick the option with the better headphones. That is, unless the better headphones really won't work out of whatever audio source you're currently using, which definitely shouldn't be the case with ATH-AD900.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Even if color were not a concern, pick the option with the better headphones. That is, unless the better headphones really won't work out of whatever audio source you're currently using, which definitely shouldn't be the case with ATH-AD900.


It will be for strictly gaming so I figured the soundcard with AD700 would help more than the AD900 on onboard audio. I guess I'm try to save some funds up and sell some stuff to try to get the AD900 and soundcard. I will be eating ramen for the next month or so


----------



## liquidzoo

I couldn't find the AD900 on the Audio-Technica website, just the AD900X; but if the specs are similar you should be able to drive them with just about anything (38Ohm impedance). Those and something like a Xonar DG would be great.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I couldn't find the AD900 on the Audio-Technica website, just the AD900X; but if the specs are similar you should be able to drive them with just about anything (38Ohm impedance). Those and something like a Xonar DG would be great.


these were the one I was looking at http://www.amazon.com/Technica-ATH-AD900-Audiophile-Open-air-Headphones/dp/B0006OQY2S/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1360263118&sr=8-1&keywords=ATH-AD900


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audio Technica updated the Air line and showed the new ATH-AD2000x, ATH-AD1000x, ATH-AD900x, ATH-AD700x and ATH-AD500x at CES. the pads are thicker and they went back to the old wing design.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just got my Schiit Lyr today. Currently using Amperax Orange Globe tubes. Might switch to a pair of Green Hornets later to see which ones I prefer.


----------



## Tatakai All

Today my Beredynamic DT 770 80ohms and a Matsu****a tube came in and so far I'm reserving judgment until they're burnt in. Coming from a Senn 595 it's quite the difference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Today my Beredynamic DT 770 80ohms and a Matsu****a tube came in and so far I'm reserving judgment until they're burnt in. Coming from a Senn 595 it's quite the difference.


rofl they censored that?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just got my Schiit Lyr today. Currently using Amperax Orange Globe tubes. Might switch to a pair of Green Hornets later to see which ones I prefer.


hows the Lyr? which headphones did you settle with?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hows the Lyr? which headphones did you settle with?


I ultimately settled with the HD650, but I am kind of missing the HE-400. They left me feeling underwhelmed with the sub-bass. The HD650 has nice mid-bass, but the HE-400 had felt more impactful(?) to me. I will probably look towards getting a HE-500 or LCD-2 in the future.

I love the Lyr so far. The sound seems a lot more and I definitely don't have to turn the volume up as much. I'm not sure if it is the tubes, but it feels like I turned anti-aliasing on for music.

Update:
I will be plugging in my K701's and D2K's in later. Let's see how they sound with a tube hybrid amp.


----------



## Simca

HD650 is a safe choice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HD650 is a safe choice.


Feels like you are calling me a pansy...


----------



## bumblebee1980

sweet. glad your happy









the LCD-2 bass is amazing. would you take them home for 30 days if you found a store?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> sweet. glad your happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the LCD-2 bass is amazing. would you take them home for 30 days if you found a store?


Most definitely. I always feel anxious buying things I haven't personally tried.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pretty sure the HD650 is about 7 years old.. Sennheiser has to replace it eventually. maybe you should look into the LCD-2 sooner rather than later.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> pretty sure the HD650 is about 7 years old.. Sennheiser has to replace it eventually. maybe you should look into the LCD-2 sooner rather than later.


Currently out of stock at Amazon....









PS
Another thought... the Lyr is HUGE! Makes my O2 feel tiny in comparison.


----------



## bumblebee1980

headphone amplifiers can get really big.

my Burson is bigger than both











it's like an aluminum ingot machined out hehe


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> ...


What is the heat output of that beast? My Lyr decided it wants to compete with my computer in terms of heat output.


----------



## bumblebee1980

800 mW into a 60 ohm load, 650 mW into a 300 ohm load.

oops sorry thought you said power output. Burson doesn't get hot.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> rofl they censored that?


Shiitake.


----------



## bumblebee1980

most discrete class A solid state and tube amplifiers do get pretty toasty. the Burson does get warm but not hot like others and it's probably because the aluminum is 6mm thick



Headfonia took some temperature readings on the Darkvoice La Figaro
Quote:


> I've measured the temperatures of the amp at 3 places (case, vent, tubes) and after 1 hour temperatures already reached respectively 95, 176 and 163 (35°C, 80°C, 73°C).


http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm not sure if it is the tubes, but it feels like I turned anti-aliasing on for music.


Haha, thats a good way of putting it.


----------



## mrsmiles

the list still being updated?


----------



## B-rock

I'm debating this amp/dac combo with my soon to be HE-500

Woo Audio - WA7



or the Schiit combo

Schiit Lyr/Bifrost

 

Or just get the Schiit Lyr and use the Xonar STX as DAC...

Suggestions? Also is any particular RCA audio cable is recommended?


----------



## bumblebee1980

forget sound cards.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The WA7 looks so damn sexy. If I didn't already pull the trigger on my Lyr and ODAC, I might not have been able to stop myself. It just looks like a work of art and the reviews have been very favorable so far. I am concerned about heat issues however seeing as it is a block glass encasing tubes sitting on a block of aluminum. I found out today that tubes get really hot.









PS
I can see how people get addicted to tube rolling now.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I ultimately settled with the HD650, but I am kind of missing the HE-400. They left me feeling underwhelmed with the sub-bass. The HD650 has nice mid-bass, but the HE-400 had felt more impactful(?) to me. I will probably look towards getting a HE-500 or LCD-2 in the future.
> 
> I love the Lyr so far. The sound seems a lot more and I definitely don't have to turn the volume up as much. I'm not sure if it is the tubes, but it feels like I turned anti-aliasing on for music.
> 
> Update:
> I will be plugging in my K701's and D2K's in later. Let's see how they sound with a tube hybrid amp.


As far as I'm concerned the K701s and the Lyr are my favorite combo ever. Went with these tubes: http://www.tubemonger.com/Matsu****a_Japan_6922_E88CC_Mullard_Tooling_NOS_p/591.htm

oh my =D


----------



## Simca

Oh mah gawd.

http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2013/01/walnut-burl-hifiman-he-500s.html

So nice looking, but at the same time, I can't imagine the weight that must add. Would probably be incredibly straining on the neck.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Oh mah gawd.
> 
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2013/01/walnut-burl-hifiman-he-500s.html
> 
> So nice looking, but at the same time, I can't imagine the weight that must add. Would probably be incredibly straining on the neck.


From what I see they look pretty good, but why in the world did they put it against such a dark background...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Martin does some nice stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That reminds me of this wood mod for an iPod 4/5th generation


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> the list still being updated?


I've PM'ed a mod to see if I can take over the thread, as the list hasn't been updated for god knows how long

EDIT:
I've always loved Martin's attention to detail - shame the cups are so expensive or else I would have bought something from him for my D2K's Just for eye candy.


----------



## Simca

I should look into the specs of the HE-400 and HE-500. For some reason the HE-400's seem heavier than the HE-500, but it could be that my neck has strengthened getting used to the weight of the HE-400 so that when I jumped to the HE-500 I was already used to the weight of these headphones.

Then again even at night my neck would begin to hurt after a day's use of the HE-400, but with the HE-500 neck doesn't hurt.

HE-400: 440 gram or 14.5 Oz

HE-500: 502grams

I can't believe that. The HE-500s don't hurt my neck like the 400s did. Craziness.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I should look into the specs of the HE-400 and HE-500. For some reason the HE-400's seem heavier than the HE-500, but it could be that my neck has strengthened getting used to the weight of the HE-400 so that when I jumped to the HE-500 I was already used to the weight of these headphones.
> 
> Then again even at night my neck would begin to hurt after a day's use of the HE-400, but with the HE-500 neck doesn't hurt.
> 
> HE-400: 440 gram or 14.5 Oz
> 
> HE-500: 502grams
> 
> I can't believe that. The HE-500s don't hurt my neck like the 400s did. Craziness.


Are there any differences in ergo design?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I should look into the specs of the HE-400 and HE-500. For some reason the HE-400's seem heavier than the HE-500, but it could be that my neck has strengthened getting used to the weight of the HE-400 so that when I jumped to the HE-500 I was already used to the weight of these headphones.
> 
> Then again even at night my neck would begin to hurt after a day's use of the HE-400, but with the HE-500 neck doesn't hurt.
> 
> HE-400: 440 gram or 14.5 Oz
> 
> HE-500: 502grams
> 
> I can't believe that. The HE-500s don't hurt my neck like the 400s did. Craziness.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any differences in ergo design?
Click to expand...

He-500s slightly clamp tighter, but it's not a painful clamp in any way. It just holds on your head better.

Other than that they're the same.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Could be a center of gravity or weight inbalance issue with the he400. Weight was one of the reasons I went with the hd650.

Update: Pictures!


----------



## norrisninja

Lots of people in the list have Creative Fatal1ty Headsets and I need a new pair of headphones to replace my broken G930's and my friend who is a massive audiophile reckons they are still the best GAMING headphones he has used, any thoughts on this, thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *norrisninja*
> 
> Lots of people in the list have Creative Fatal1ty Headsets and I need a new pair of headphones to replace my broken G930's and my friend who is a massive audiophile reckons they are still the best GAMING headphones he has used, any thoughts on this, thanks.


I like my K701's for gaming. The K550's sound similar as well. Are you looking to get a headset or headphones.


----------



## norrisninja

headphones and thanks for the suggestions, my g930's battery has fried after only a month so i need some new ones. ill check those out though also my budget is about 150 AUS which is about 150 US, so not much really


----------



## Draygonn

Nice setup Noob. When are you going to watercool the Lyr?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Could be a center of gravity or weight inbalance issue with the he400. Weight was one of the reasons I went with the hd650.
> 
> Update: Pictures!


LCD-2 are a little heavier. 550g vs 500g (HE-500). it's not really an issue with me because I listen to music for only a couple hours a day with them and for extended sessions I have other headphones. you really should check them out


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice setup Noob. When are you going to watercool the Lyr?


Do this and instantly receive 100 Rep first day.


----------



## dimwit13

Hey Guys, I have been working on a stand.
I am about 90% done, just final sand and stain/finish.







-dimwit-


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Do this and instantly receive 100 Rep first day.


CNC mills are expensive


----------



## bumblebee1980

dumb idea









discrete designs and tube amplifiers get hot. it's perfectly normal


----------



## bumblebee1980

I really like the Asgard but it gets hot. it's a discrete design. I have probably got 4 or 5 people to buy it. nice amplifier.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Nice setup Noob. When are you going to watercool the Lyr?


Thanks. If I mention mini fridge I wonder if Duckie will show up. LOL


----------



## bumblebee1980

I got some DIY stuff coming in the mail. start school Monday


----------



## mikeaj

I don't see any problem with watercooling a Lyr, just as long as the tube operating temperatures don't get too low. If you want to cool the chassis, that is where the MOSFETs handling the output are heatsinked, AFAIK. There is some performance dependence on temperature I guess, at least on a component rather than circuit level. Lower temp = lower thermal noise, if nothing else, not like you'd be lowering temperatures by any appreciable amount along those lines. Somebody do it, IMHO.









Not sure if it's been brought up, but recently, there's an Asgard 2, apparently. The FAQ has a few strawman questions, but there are a lot of signs that they are listening to customers, which is not a bad thing.
http://schiit.com/schiit-faq/about-asgard-2/

If nothing else, it has some functional upgrades over the original, like pre-amp out and a gain switch.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh sweet. thanks Mike.

I read some comments this morning on the Head-Fi Youtube channel and on Head-Fi Forums about HiFiMAN bringing back the Jade.


----------



## Simca

"I loved the original. Why'd you do that?
Because we hate you. No. Just kidding."

I must have written that while I was sleep writing.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Bought HE-400's recently. They're nice, but very different from anything I've heard before.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you don't sound happy.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you don't sound happy.


I haven't yet decided whether to be happy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you don't sound happy.


Pun on the use of the word "sound"?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pun on the use of the word "sound"?


Aspergers does the talking for me








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> I haven't yet decided whether to be happy.


what don't you like?


----------



## mikeaj

Oh yeah, there's also a dirty secret there in the product page about the Asgard 2.


Spoiler: gains and some tech talk



6x (~15.5 dB) high gain, 1.5x (3.5 dB) low gain. How do you reduce gain on an active amplifying device? *gasp* *world explode* Feedback, 12 dB of it, to turn the gain from 15.5 dB to 3.5 dB. In the past, they've put out class A designs with no overall / global feedback, which is fashionable in audiophile circles. Of course, that's how it operates with high gain, but they're making a concession of sorts for the low gain. So maybe I should call them out (facetiously) for betraying their principles, whatever they are? I'm not really a conspiracy theorist though. I don't think it's really "principles" as much as what they like to do.

Historically and even these days, negative feedback has a bad rap in some audio circles, despite very widespread usage and acceptance in all other fields of electronics and control theory, and so on, proven benefits for audio, etc. One of the criticisms for audio is that even though it reduces nonlinear distortion, it increases higher-order nonlinear distortion, like 4th / 5th / 6th and so on harmonics. That's true, up to a certain point. It's also true that higher-order nonlinear distortion sounds worse than lower-order distortion, especially second harmonics. But use enough feedback and all the distortion is reduced, among other benefits.

12 dB is not much and potentially in the range where the angry mob might actually have a point. When some people are saying feedback is good for audio, they're talking about more than 12 dB.

It's likely that distortion prior to the feedback is pretty low anyway, and this is all irrelevant. Just a curiosity.


----------



## B!0HaZard

First, they seem bass anemic, even compared to my AD700's.
Second, they have a different sense of being in a room than the AD700's. Difficult to explain.

OTOH acoustic guitar sounds better than ever.

Sold my graphics card so my main PC and thus my sound card are non-functional at the moment. I haven't tried the headphones out of my laptop because my high quality music is on the main rig, but I doubt it'd sound any good.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> First, they seem bass anemic, even compared to my AD700's.
> Second, they have a different sense of being in a room than the AD700's. Difficult to explain.
> 
> OTOH acoustic guitar sounds better than ever.
> 
> Sold my graphics card so my main PC and thus my sound card are non-functional at the moment. I haven't tried the headphones out of my laptop because my high quality music is on the main rig, but I doubt it'd sound any good.


As written in my HE-400 guide somewhere, stock they have adequate bass..more than even DT880s..but the wonderful thing with them is you can STRONG EQ them without degeneration...so turn the bass UP on your EQ and enjoy the magic.

You ~do~ have an amp for them though, right?


----------



## amputate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Update: Pictures!


I see a Shiit Lyr but I don't see the Shiit Bifrost.
What kind of DAC are you using atm?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> As written in my HE-400 guide somewhere, stock they have adequate bass..more than even DT880s..but the wonderful thing with them is you can STRONG EQ them without degeneration...so turn the bass UP on your EQ and enjoy the magic.
> 
> You ~do~ have an amp for them though, right?


I do not have an amp yet, but I want an O2.
I thought EQ'ing up was a bad idea. Aren't you supposed to EQ other frequencies down?

EDIT: After comparing the two directly, I admit that the HE-400 has bass in songs where the AD700 doesn't. Still limited by my laptop though.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> As written in my HE-400 guide somewhere, stock they have adequate bass..more than even DT880s..but the wonderful thing with them is you can STRONG EQ them without degeneration...so turn the bass UP on your EQ and enjoy the magic.
> 
> You ~do~ have an amp for them though, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have an amp yet, but I want an O2.
> I thought EQ'ing up was a bad idea. Aren't you supposed to EQ other frequencies down?
> 
> EDIT: After comparing the two directly, I admit that the HE-400 has bass in songs where the AD700 doesn't. Still limited by my laptop though.
Click to expand...

I could not more strongly recommend against getting headphones like the HE-400s without proper equipment. The HE-400s should never be used without a headphone amp. Using them further without a proper DAC or even a soundcard and not properly EQing them just gives you an awful listening experience.

You have 2 choices. Immediately sell the HE-400 and recoup as much money as possible and getting a headphone that does not require amping or immediately purchase an amp, a dac and learn to EQ them appropriately.

You're stabbing yourself in the eye from every corner.

The HE-400s terminate in a 1/4" adapter, where are you plugging this into?


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I could not more strongly recommend against getting headphones like the HE-400s without proper equipment. The HE-400s should never be used without a headphone amp. Using them further without a proper DAC or even a soundcard and not properly EQing them just gives you an awful listening experience.
> 
> You have 2 choices. Immediately sell the HE-400 and recoup as much money as possible and getting a headphone that does not require amping or immediately purchase an amp, a dac and learn to EQ them appropriately.
> 
> You're stabbing yourself in the eye from every corner.
> 
> The HE-400s terminate in a 1/4" adapter, where are you plugging this into?


The HE-400's terminate in a 1/8" plug with a 1/4" adapter, I am plugging this into a typical headphone output.
I do have a sound card.
How do you learn to EQ "appropriately"? It's up to the user's preference how he EQ's.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I could not more strongly recommend against getting headphones like the HE-400s without proper equipment. The HE-400s should never be used without a headphone amp. Using them further without a proper DAC or even a soundcard and not properly EQing them just gives you an awful listening experience.
> 
> You have 2 choices. Immediately sell the HE-400 and recoup as much money as possible and getting a headphone that does not require amping or immediately purchase an amp, a dac and learn to EQ them appropriately.
> 
> You're stabbing yourself in the eye from every corner.
> 
> The HE-400s terminate in a 1/4" adapter, where are you plugging this into?
> 
> 
> 
> The HE-400's terminate in a 1/8" plug with a 1/4" adapter, I am plugging this into a typical headphone output.
> I do have a sound card.
> How do you learn to EQ "appropriately"? It's up to the user's preference how he EQ's.
Click to expand...

I received only 1/4" adapter, but Ok.

Didn't you say in OP that your rig is being chopped apart and sold off or something which is why you're not using a sound card? If you're not using the sound card, but have one, then you're not using the soundcard, nothing has changed. Sure you may not need to go out and get another (depends what sound card), but you're not using it now...or are you? I could have speed read over that portion.

It's partially user preference, yes...but you can also completely ruin the EQ by doing whatever you want with the EQ. The HE-400 is not a headphone that wants frequencies dropped. Only area that should ever consider being dropped is that spikey 8kish range and you could leave that alone if you raise other frequencies.









Look at the graph of the HE-400s. You'll see that there are many dips that you'll want to EQ up and for those areas that are spikey, you may want to consider EQing those down..but the bass is something you want to EQ up.. I added the HE-500 here so you can see what you want your EQ you look like generally...the HE-500 isn't perfect and could also use a bump in the bass region a bit, but that's a much better looking line than the HE-400s.

But like I said, you're doing yourself an extreme disservice running these without an amp...

What made you buy the HE-400s without an amp? Who told you to do that? Did you research them before purchasing? I don't mean to sound condescending, but when you're dropping 400 for a headphone..you should put a little research into it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amputate*
> 
> I see a Shiit Lyr but I don't see the Shiit Bifrost.
> What kind of DAC are you using atm?


I am using an ODAC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I agree that the HE-400's aren't headphones to just plug and play - bit like the HD800's and the Audeze's they need amps to really shine through. EQ too, makes them better suited for certain tastes.
What Simca is saying is that with high-end headphones, one needs to know how to help them shine their brilliance.

My D2K's are cheaper and thus don't really need an amp - with that said with the EHP-O2D they shine a bit more, and for my tastes my "EQ" comes though the Digizoid ZO2 amp, which adds that lovely bass shattering feeling.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I received only 1/4" adapter, but Ok.
> 
> Didn't you say in OP that your rig is being chopped apart and sold off or something which is why you're not using a sound card? If you're not using the sound card, but have one, then you're not using the soundcard, nothing has changed. Sure you may not need to go out and get another (depends what sound card), but you're not using it now...or are you? I could have speed read over that portion.
> 
> It's partially user preference, yes...but you can also completely ruin the EQ by doing whatever you want with the EQ. The HE-400 is not a headphone that wants frequencies dropped. Only area that should ever consider being dropped is that spikey 8kish range and you could leave that alone if you raise other frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graph of the HE-400s. You'll see that there are many dips that you'll want to EQ up and for those areas that are spikey, you may want to consider EQing those down..but the bass is something you want to EQ up.. I added the HE-500 here so you can see what you want your EQ you look like generally...the HE-500 isn't perfect and could also use a bump in the bass region a bit, but that's a much better looking line than the HE-400s.
> 
> But like I said, you're doing yourself an extreme disservice running these without an amp...
> 
> What made you buy the HE-400s without an amp? Who told you to do that? Did you research them before purchasing? I don't mean to sound condescending, but when you're dropping 400 for a headphone..you should put a little research into it.


Revision 2 which I have, and likely all later revisions, terminates in a 1/8" plug.

No, I said that I sold my graphics card. I already bought a new one, just waiting for delivery.

I have not EQ'd my headphones. I was just questioning your method.

I am an avid user of Head-Fi and the general idea is that while the HE-400 scales with amps, it will perform decently with minimal amplification like what I have in my sound card and excel with a proper amp. What I get with my sound card is representative of the sound signature so buying an amp before determining if the headphones suit me would be an unnecessary risk.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I received only 1/4" adapter, but Ok.
> 
> Didn't you say in OP that your rig is being chopped apart and sold off or something which is why you're not using a sound card? If you're not using the sound card, but have one, then you're not using the soundcard, nothing has changed. Sure you may not need to go out and get another (depends what sound card), but you're not using it now...or are you? I could have speed read over that portion.
> 
> It's partially user preference, yes...but you can also completely ruin the EQ by doing whatever you want with the EQ. The HE-400 is not a headphone that wants frequencies dropped. Only area that should ever consider being dropped is that spikey 8kish range and you could leave that alone if you raise other frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graph of the HE-400s. You'll see that there are many dips that you'll want to EQ up and for those areas that are spikey, you may want to consider EQing those down..but the bass is something you want to EQ up.. I added the HE-500 here so you can see what you want your EQ you look like generally...the HE-500 isn't perfect and could also use a bump in the bass region a bit, but that's a much better looking line than the HE-400s.
> 
> But like I said, you're doing yourself an extreme disservice running these without an amp...
> 
> What made you buy the HE-400s without an amp? Who told you to do that? Did you research them before purchasing? I don't mean to sound condescending, but when you're dropping 400 for a headphone..you should put a little research into it.
> 
> 
> 
> Revision 2 which I have, and likely all later revisions, terminates in a 1/8" plug.
> 
> No, I said that I sold my graphics card. I already bought a new one, just waiting for delivery.
> 
> I have not EQ'd my headphones. I was just questioning your method.
> 
> I am an avid user of Head-Fi and the general idea is that while the HE-400 scales with amps, it will perform decently with minimal amplification like what I have in my sound card and excel with a proper amp. What I get with my sound card is representative of the sound signature so buying an amp before determining if the headphones suit me would be an unnecessary risk.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make sense since how can you determine if the headphone suits you if you're not running it appropriately. Any top tier headphone will surely disappoint you if you're not running it on an amp.

Thing with an amp is once you have it, you can almost use it with every headphone you get from here on out unless it requires more power or doesn't quite match up with the headphone you've got. So it wouldn't be a waste of money, unless you ultimately plan on getting a headphone that doesn't need an amp..in which case it would be a waste of money.

As a frequent head-fi user, I have to say...come on.. You should definitely have known not to buy this headphone without an amp. I have revision 3.5 of the HE-400s which fixes some of the issues with the Rev 2 including taming the highs.

I'll only say it one more time..you cannot judge a headphone accurately if you're not using it appropriately. You should be using a headphone amp with headphones that need them. The HE-400 is one that needs them.

You can try EQing the headphone though and see if it helps you any. I would assume it should. Perhaps after properly EQing them you might like them. I can't say for sure though as I've never used the HE-400s without an amp..couldn't even if I wanted to. My cables terminate in 6.3mm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> Revision 2 which I have, and likely all later revisions, terminates in a 1/8" plug.
> 
> No, I said that I sold my graphics card. I already bought a new one, just waiting for delivery.
> 
> I have not EQ'd my headphones. I was just questioning your method.
> 
> I am an avid user of Head-Fi and the general idea is that while the HE-400 scales with amps, it will perform decently with minimal amplification like what I have in my sound card and excel with a proper amp. What I get with my sound card is representative of the sound signature so buying an amp before determining if the headphones suit me would be an unnecessary risk.


EQ is for you to alter typically the frequency and gain of your audio output. Simca is saying that the he-400 can boost its bass much higher through the use of EQ without discernible quality loss.

There are different qualities of DAC. The one in a sound card is typically crappier than a standalone DAC as an audio source. Music sounds a lot worse from my xonar dg and xfi xtrememusic when compared to my odac.

Does a he400 need an amp to sound serviceable? No. Does it need an amp to sound good? Absolutely. Just because you don't NEED an amp does not make it a good idea to not use one. I suggest that you see if you can borrow one and see how it improves.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B!0HaZard*
> 
> What I get with my sound card is representative of the sound signature so buying an amp before determining if the headphones suit me would be an unnecessary risk.


Absolutely agree with that. You might just not be liking the sound signature.
I would say give them a chance before saying no.
I thought that about the C400 earphones at first, but after wearing them for 2 weeks, and nothing else, I got used to their flat like signature - but still realised I preferred the PFE232's sound more, as it works better for the type of music I like


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely agree with that. You might just not be liking the sound signature.
> I would say give them a chance before saying no.
> I thought that about the C400 earphones at first, but after wearing them for 2 weeks, and nothing else, I got used to their flat like signature - but still realised I preferred the PFE232's sound more, as it works better for the type of music I like


Can you really tell a sound signature without proper amping for a he400?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can you really tell a sound signature without proper amping for a he400?


An amp only really amplifies what you are already hearing. The sound signature will stay the same.
I've never seen the appeal of having to listen to headphones that NEED an amp. For me that's just an inefficient headphone.

However, as said before some headphones are well COMPLEMENTED by a nice amp. It is never, in my opinion to need to have an amp listening to a certain headphone.
HaZard is very right in saying what he said - if he is not liking the sound signature and more so can't justify buying an amp JUST for the HE400's- what's the point in digging a bigger hole for himself?


----------



## Falmod

Could I please join, Skullcandy Skullcrushers. As well as a few other sets of skullcandy headphones


----------



## droses1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I got some DIY stuff coming in the mail. start school Monday


Awesome.


----------



## droses1

delete


----------



## Lazy Bear

So between the Schiit Magni/Modi stack and the JDSL O2+ODAC, which is the better investment? $85 more isn't that bad, and if it's a substantial difference I'd totally shell that out.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can you really tell a sound signature without proper amping for a he400?
> 
> 
> 
> An amp only really amplifies what you are already hearing. The sound signature will stay the same.
> I've never seen the appeal of having to listen to headphones that NEED an amp. For me that's just an inefficient headphone.
> 
> However, as said before some headphones are well COMPLEMENTED by a nice amp. It is never, in my opinion to need to have an amp listening to a certain headphone.
> HaZard is very right in saying what he said - if he is not liking the sound signature and more so can't justify buying an amp JUST for the HE400's- what's the point in digging a bigger hole for himself?
Click to expand...

because if his opinion is the he400s have barely if any more bass than ad700s then hes in fact not hearing the signature of the headphone. There is almost no reason to have the he400 if bass is not a strong concern. Like i said though. Eq the bass. I believe you can even do a plus 18 boost which is insane before audible degredation begins. I dont recommend pkus 18 though. Just do it to test the headphones eqing potential then lower til it sounds right.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> because if his opinion is the he400s have barely if any more bass than ad700s then hes in fact not hearing the signature of the headphone. There is almost no reason to have the he400 if bass is not a strong concern. Like i said though. Eq the bass. I believe you can even do a plus 18 boost which is insane before audible degredation begins. I dont recommend pkus 18 though. Just do it to test the headphones eqing potential then lower til it sounds right.


I did add that I have to admit the bass is there.
Is the Fiio E10 enough for the HE-400 or should I go for the O2?


----------



## Simca

I know, I read but the difference should be blaringly obvious.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> An amp only really amplifies what you are already hearing. The sound signature will stay the same.
> I've never seen the appeal of having to listen to headphones that NEED an amp. For me that's just an inefficient headphone.
> 
> However, as said before some headphones are well COMPLEMENTED by a nice amp. It is never, in my opinion to need to have an amp listening to a certain headphone.
> HaZard is very right in saying what he said - if he is not liking the sound signature and more so can't justify buying an amp JUST for the HE400's- what's the point in digging a bigger hole for himself?


My understanding is that proper amping reduces distortion and increases the ability to hear greater detail at lesser volume. My subjective experience is that my k701 sounds a lot better with the o2 than with the DG. Am I wrong?


----------



## Simca

All this ruckus has made me put away my HE-500s for a day and move back to the HE-400s.

Which pads are you using btw? The leathers should have more bass and the velour's should be more comfortable. Currently have the velours on mine.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Hey, I know what would get your mind off the ruckus; answering my question!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Hey, I know what would get your mind off the ruckus; answering my question!


There's a difference between the two, but whether it's worth spending the extra 85 is not something I can determine for you unfortunately.

That said, I just put my HE-400s back on and I have to admit, these are noticeably lighter...but the way the headband rests on my head is completely different. The HE-500s headband is broken in better and has more flex to it. It disperses the weight evenly all the way across. The HE-400s headband is brand new and still a tiny bit stiff. It's putting most of it's weight on one area on my head.


----------



## Simca

Okay, listening to my HE-400s again and my god..if you can't notice the bass with these then you really really need an amp. The following is a quick EQ. Not the absolute best way to have it set up, but good enough to enjoyably listen to music. You can try it out and see if it works for you.



Take notice that the preamp is a bit lower than 0. This is necessary to avoid distortion. The amp would come in handy here to raise volume of these headphones normally. You'll want to EQ the bass up to around this level though. Some may consider this "strong" EQ'ing and on normal headphones, they would be, but the HE-400 can stand strong EQ unlike most headphones.

The DT880s were whimps They cried at the slightest EQ changes. The HE-400s are champs.

Listen to this song and tell me if you still think your HE-400s are close to the AD700s in terms of bass.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So between the Schiit Magni/Modi stack and the JDSL O2+ODAC, which is the better investment? $85 more isn't that bad, and if it's a substantial difference I'd totally shell that out.


O2+ODAC has a legitimate technical advantage in some respects (that people will not argue) for running more-sensitive headphones and IEMs. It has lower noise and has a gain switch, for more usable volume control settings. If you'll ever use some of those, you may want that. If something somehow is wrong with the O2 and you have access to soldering equipment, there is plenty of documentation and info available to fix something.

Otherwise, you can go with the Magni+Modi if you want.

And nobody said you had to use either of these as a combo. If you don't need something that's USB, you can just run an internal sound card's line output to either amp.

P.S. if you are running O2 with ODAC and don't plan to use other sources, ask for 1x / 3.5x gains when you buy. There's no good reason to get anything else, unless for whatever reason you won't use full-scale output of the ODAC. Full-scale ODAC output with any gain higher than 3.5x will cause clipping, no matter what you set the O2 volume control to.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So between the Schiit Magni/Modi stack and the JDSL O2+ODAC, which is the better investment? $85 more isn't that bad, and if it's a substantial difference I'd totally shell that out.
> 
> 
> 
> O2+ODAC has a legitimate technical advantage in some respects (that people will not argue) for running more-sensitive headphones and IEMs. It has lower noise and has a gain switch, for more usable volume control settings. If you'll ever use some of those, you may want that. If something somehow is wrong with the O2 and you have access to soldering equipment, there is plenty of documentation and info available to fix something.
> 
> Otherwise, you can go with the Magni+Modi if you want.
> 
> And nobody said you had to use either of these as a combo. If you don't need something that's USB, you can just run an internal sound card's line output to either amp.
> 
> P.S. if you are running O2 with ODAC and don't plan to use other sources, ask for 1x / 3.5x gains when you buy. There's no good reason to get anything else, unless for whatever reason you won't use full-scale output of the ODAC. Full-scale ODAC output with any gain higher than 3.5x will cause clipping, no matter what you set the O2 volume control to.
Click to expand...

This. High gain on the ODAC/O2 is completely useless and causes so much distortion. Always use it on low gain.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I have a soundcard, I hadn't considered that my soundcard could just be used as the DAC, if that's the case I might just get a really nice amp alone, like an Asgard or something.

This is going to sound stupid, so get ready, but what kind of RCA cables do I need for the right left input/output plugs on the amp, and does their quality matter? Like is it the same as a TV's RL cords? I'm just unsure about that and I'd rather not get something that will not work or will sound bad.


----------



## adridu59

In with my K240 Studio, have broken ATH-AD700s too.


----------



## Simca

The bass on the HE-400 has more slam than the HE-500s. The HE-500s still have very good bass, but it's a bit more noticeable on the HE-400s for sure. The HE-500s can produce more bass though, I think if I wanted to EQ them higher...but unlike the HE400s, the HE-500s will distort the rest of the spectrum...the bass isn't distorted, but the bass will knock out the rest of the song, lmao.

I don't have RCA cables on my ODAC/O2. It connects to my PC via USB. There's a power plug into it and my headphone 6.3mm jack with a volume knob and gain switch, s'bout it. No RCA cables needed.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I meant for just an amp, since if I can use my sound card as the DAC I'd much rather do that, since it would mean I could blow more money on a nicer amp.


----------



## Draygonn

monoprice RCA cables work fine


----------



## Totally Dubbed

High gain on o2 completely useless? Far from it. Sorry to say


----------



## mikeaj

You just want L/R front channel (stereo) line output of the sound card, which are both on the usually-green 3.5mm TRS jack. A few sound cards actually have RCA outputs. Sometimes the line output doubles as the headphone jack.

Standard O2 has a 3.5mm TRS jack input. Some configs may have something else, like RCAs. Magni has the white/red RCAs.

Whatever plugs into the sound card side and then also into the amp side is what you want. Have fun here:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10218


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> High gain on o2 completely useless? Far from it. Sorry to say


What do you use the high gain for? It brings such audible noise that it's not worth listening to. Low gain is more than enough to listen to almost any headphone on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

D2ks on pc via dac function, I have my Windows volume at 50.
I use it from time to time and have 0 distortion.


----------



## Simca

Why do you have windows volume at 50%?


----------



## mikeaj

So high gain doesn't distort badly?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why do you have windows volume at 50%?


As I prefer to adjust the volume on my sound system and/or headphones more precisely.
1 notch on 50% = 0.5 notch in volume
1 notch on 100% = 1 notch in volume

In other words: More control


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> So high gain doesn't distort badly?


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.fostex.jp/attach_files/0000/0234/TH600_Release.pdf

80,000 - 84,000 Yen is $861-904 USD unless i'm reading that wrong. it's also pretty light only 370g.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fostex.jp/attach_files/0000/0234/TH600_Release.pdf
> 
> 80,000 - 84,000 Yen is $861-904 USD unless i'm reading that wrong. it's also pretty light only 370g.


Not sure how I feel about leather/pleather cups... I seem to prefer velour.

PS
Just ordered some Amperax Orange Globes for backup. I decided after listening to the stock GE's, Orange Globes, and Green Hornets that I ultimately liked the OG's the best. Sometimes the bass makes me raise an eyebrow (sounds kind of... flat?) but the mids... I can't get enough of female vocals, especially those with the kind of misty, sweet voices.









PSS
May also consider looking into some Bugle Boy tubes later.


----------



## bumblebee1980

these are the same ear pads on the Fostex TH-900 not the Denon D7000. the "leather" is called Idemitsu Grancuir

http://www.idemitsu.com/technofine/product/leather/protein1.html

also the chambers are not wood or plastic but magnesium.


----------



## Swift Castiel

I don't mind leather cups. They're a tad annoying when it's warm, or when my hair is wet, but apart from that, they're pretty comfortable. Each to his own, though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> these are the same ear pads on the Fostex TH-900 not the Denon D7000. the "leather" is called Idemitsu Grancuir
> 
> http://www.idemitsu.com/technofine/product/leather/protein1.html


Pleather has evolved into P.leather!


----------



## bumblebee1980

cherry birch chambers vs. magnesium chambers
7n copper cable vs. 6n copper cable
400g vs. 370g
100dB/mW sensitivity vs. 94dB/mW sensitivity.

TH-600 has some kind of additional dampening.


----------



## Stiltz85

I was looking for some advice on a new headset and was wondering what you guys would recommend.
First off I am using an Asus Xonar Essence STX and would prefer that it is compatible with that, I want to avoid USB headsets since they seem to not even use my soundcard.
Second, I already own the Logitech G930's and I hate them, had nothing but issues with them since day 1.

Third, (and most likely the most skeptical of my requirements) is I would like to get a good, all around headset. I play games in surround, I watch bluray movies in surround and I am listening to music when doing homework and all other non gaming and movie watching things on my computer. So something that can be good with everything is preferred.

Fourth, It would be nice if it could work with PS3 as well but if the overall quality is superb and does not work with PS3 that is fine, I can compromise.
And finally, price is not really a huge issue, I cam comfortably go up to $300 and with some hesitation go over..

I am just sick of not having the sound quality match the rest of my rig, it is time for an upgrade and I would like to call upon you fine people to help me out.
Thanks!

Edit: I have done some research and the Astro A50's seem nice as long as you don't get the hardware problems that I've heard of some people getting.


----------



## HPE1000

So I am a HUGE noob at audio and I have asked around here a couple times but I have a mini itx computer and my only pcie slot is occupied with a graphics card so I cannot get an internal sound card. I am looking into an external sound card and I have been recommended fiio a lot, I am looking at the fiio E07K and E17, does the price difference make sense for me who is probably never going to buy headphones that cost more than $250. ALSO I don't mind if I get a different product, as the portability of these fiio is not what I care much about, if it's 10x bigger I don't mind as long as it is good. It will only ever be plugged into my desktop or laptop but 99% just my desktop.

ATM I am just using a JVC HA-RX700 but I will be buying better headphones down the road.

ALSO (dont kill me!) I for the most part just listen to music on youtube as I move from song to song and I am wondering if I will experience any better listening quality going from onboard sound and my current headset to an external sound card and more expensive headset.

sorry for being the second person to ask a question in a row.









My main thing right now is getting better bass and I see these fiio have bass boosting so that will help wonders as I listen to hip/hop.


----------



## pez

I have a set of HA-RX700 and they're pretty decent all-rounders. Their bass is actually decent as well. With that set, I'm not sure how it would respond to a bass boost like my E11 has, but I can't see it being beneficial like it has been for my DT770's. And also, with your main source being from YouTube, buying headphones or amps higher than what you have before buying CDs or music from somewhere in decent quality is just shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## HPE1000

That is what I thought


----------



## mikeaj

Nowadays, YouTube uses 192 kbps AAC for 720p and higher video. If a video is recent and was uploaded with lossless audio (which is very frequently not the case), the audio could be pretty high quality. ~192 AAC may not be perceptually transparent with some (or more) real-world music samples, but it's not like a travesty.

HA-RX700 is not bad, but I would upgrade that before anything else in terms of audio equipment. And find a different source of music, possibly.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So I am a HUGE noob at audio and I have asked around here a couple times but I have a mini itx computer and my only pcie slot is occupied with a graphics card so I cannot get an internal sound card. I am looking into an external sound card and I have been recommended fiio a lot, I am looking at the fiio E07K and E17, does the price difference make sense for me who is probably never going to buy headphones that cost more than $250. ALSO I don't mind if I get a different product, as the portability of these fiio is not what I care much about, if it's 10x bigger I don't mind as long as it is good. It will only ever be plugged into my desktop or laptop but 99% just my desktop.
> 
> ATM I am just using a JVC HA-RX700 but I will be buying better headphones down the road.
> 
> ALSO (dont kill me!) I for the most part just listen to music on youtube as I move from song to song and I am wondering if I will experience any better listening quality going from onboard sound and my current headset to an external sound card and more expensive headset.
> 
> sorry for being the second person to ask a question in a row.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main thing right now is getting better bass and I see these fiio have bass boosting so that will help wonders as I listen to hip/hop.


I have the E07K with a pair of HFI 580s and the FiiO's EQ can make a huge (appreciable) difference for bass.

I haven't tried any higher quality Ext DAC/amp combo but the E07K works for me. Only one complaint but ... eh. For portability, the line-out cable by FiiO isn't easily usable


----------



## HPE1000

Anywhere I can listen to high quality music online without buying and downloading? Like listening to youtube music.

Legally of course, is there any site like that?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anywhere I can listen to high quality music online without buying and downloading? Like listening to youtube music.
> 
> Legally of course, is there any site like that?


Depends what kind of music ..


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Depends what kind of music ..


Rap, reggae, etc


----------



## Simca

Sometimes you can find a high quality shoutcast stream.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I just found a website called MOG and it streams 320k so I am covered there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anywhere I can listen to high quality music online without buying and downloading? Like listening to youtube music.
> 
> Legally of course, is there any site like that?


Spotify has a free version to run on your desktop. You'll get adds here and there unless you pay the $4.99-9.99 fee, but they have up to 320kbps streaming playback to boot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Spotify has a free version to run on your desktop. You'll get adds here and there unless you pay the $4.99-9.99 fee, but they have up to 320kbps streaming playback to boot.


Yes, I will use either that or MOG, I learned from the past that buying music isnt for me. I spent hundreds of dollars on itunes music back when the first ipod mini came out around 2004 and I stopped listening to that music in a year or two.

BTW What are good headphones for bass but that still sound good? 100-250$ price range, if there is something that costs a little more and is better feel free to suggest that.


----------



## Scorpion667

Finally got my DT770 Pro 80ohm =)
I'll hold off on my impressions until I can get a hold of an amp but mids definitely sound much clearer than my COP. Comfort is A+ also


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes, I will use either that or MOG, I learned from the past that buying music isnt for me. I spent hundreds of dollars on itunes music back when the first ipod mini came out around 2004 and I stopped listening to that music in a year or two.
> 
> BTW What are good headphones for bass but that still sound good? 100-250$ price range, if there is something that costs a little more and is better feel free to suggest that.


\

My obviously biased suggestion is the DT770s







I see you're in NC, too. Do you have any Guitar Centers around? They let you demo the headphones that they have in stock. I tried the DT770's through an iPhone headphone jack and even that was amazing to me. It gets better down the road with an amp and can even handle a slight bass boost.

All this headphone and amp talk has me thinking. My sound card seems decent enough of a DAC, so I'm thinking an Asgard 2 would be a nice choice. The O2+ODAC combo looks nice as well. Any suggestions? I think even my MBA has a decent headphone out, but I could never find anything definite for it.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All this headphone and amp talk has me thinking. My sound card seems decent enough of a DAC, so I'm thinking an Asgard 2 would be a nice choice. The O2+ODAC combo looks nice as well. Any suggestions? I think even my MBA has a decent headphone out, but I could never find anything definite for it.


The Schitt Modi/Magni combo is highly recommended, and it's cheaper than the O2+ODAC combo.

Plus it looks really gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> BTW What are good headphones for bass but that still sound good? 100-250$ price range, if there is something that costs a little more and is better feel free to suggest that.


I'm going to second the recommendation for the DT770-Pro80s. I love mine (listening to them right now). I'll also second that you should go to Guitar Center (if there's one near you) and demo them. Take a few songs that you like with you on your phone or iPod and test out a couple (DT770, ATH-M50, AKG K167 if they have them would be my starter recommendations). Your ears will be the best gauge of what sounds good to you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> The Schitt Modi/Magni combo is highly recommended, and it's cheaper than the O2+ODAC combo.
> 
> My friend just ordered the combo so I'm gonna try and convince him to let me demo them when he gets it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see the Asgard 2 provides a bit more power. What sort of headphones _wouldn't_ the Magni be able to properly push?
> 
> Plus it looks really gorgeous.
> I'm going to second the recommendation for the DT770-Pro80s. I love mine (listening to them right now). I'll also second that you should go to Guitar Center (if there's one near you) and demo them. Take a few songs that you like with you on your phone or iPod and test out a couple (DT770, ATH-M50 would be my starter recommendations). Your ears will be the best gauge of what sounds good to you.


Yeah, forgot about the M50s. My friend (same one^) is really enjoying his lately.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> \
> 
> My obviously biased suggestion is the DT770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you're in NC, too. Do you have any Guitar Centers around? They let you demo the headphones that they have in stock. I tried the DT770's through an iPhone headphone jack and even that was amazing to me. It gets better down the road with an amp and can even handle a slight bass boost.
> 
> All this headphone and amp talk has me thinking. My sound card seems decent enough of a DAC, so I'm thinking an Asgard 2 would be a nice choice. The O2+ODAC combo looks nice as well. Any suggestions? I think even my MBA has a decent headphone out, but I could never find anything definite for it.


No guitar centers near, back when I was in chapel hill there were a few near me but now I am really far from them









2 and a half hours to closest store

its taunting me, they are everywhere I am not....


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, forgot about the M50s. My friend (same one^) is really enjoying his lately.


I liked them when I tested them out, but I really fell in love with the DT770s when I tried them. I bought them the next day even though they were over my budget. They're worth it.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No guitar centers near, back when I was in chapel hill there were a few near me but now I am really far from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 and a half hours to closest store
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its taunting me, they are everywhere I am not....


Might be worth the drive when you're ready to make the purchase. That way you have first hand experience with how they fit and sound.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Might be worth the drive when you're ready to make the purchase. That way you have first hand experience with how they fit and sound.


Yeah, I am in no real rush to get them so if in the near future I will be near one I will test it. Or just order it on amazon also, they are rated good and everyone seems to like them


----------



## Shane1244

Just though I'd drop a line off here, I'm selling my AKG K701's









http://www.overclock.net/t/1360054/akg-k701-like-new/0_40


----------



## bumblebee1980

North Carolina has a bunch of HiFi stores. call them and ask what brands of headphones they carry and if they have a demo station.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No guitar centers near, back when I was in chapel hill there were a few near me but now I am really far from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 and a half hours to closest store
> 
> its taunting me, they are everywhere I am not....


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the Fayetteville 'store' is actually some type of lesson scented and not an actual store. I was excited at first to see that news, and when I realized it wasn't an actual store, depression hit







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I liked them when I tested them out, but I really fell in love with the DT770s when I tried them. I bought them the next day even though they were over my budget. They're worth it.


Yep, I was the same way. It impressed everyone I had with me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> North Carolina has a bunch of HiFi stores. call them and ask what brands of headphones they carry and if they have a demo station.


Yeah, I always forget Moon-Audio is located in NC. What others are, though? I feel I'm missing something good.

Also, I'm curious what the limit of the FiiO E11 is? What would be the maximum headphone you could efficiently run through it?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the Fayetteville 'store' is actually some type of lesson scented and not an actual store. I was excited at first to see that news, and when I realized it wasn't an actual store, depression hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well isnt that just great, the only one remotely close to me and it doesn't exist lol...


----------



## bumblebee1980

I just Googled "North Carolina HiFi" check the Yellow Pages too.

the E11 doesn't have a lot of driving power. I would use easy to drive Apple store headphones and IEM with it but Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic Mid-Fi headphones I would look at something else.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well isnt that just great, the only one remotely close to me and it doesn't exist lol...


I just looked again and it's giving me an option to see their inventory, which shows quite a bit. I'm going to go to it within the next day or two and I'll let you know for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I just Googled "North Carolina HiFi" check the Yellow Pages too.
> 
> the E11 doesn't have a lot of driving power. I would use easy to drive Apple store headphones and IEM with it but Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic Mid-Fi headphones I would look at something else.


Yeah, it does just fine with the DT 770 80s on high gain, but I do feel like it's pushing its limits.

So something like the Asgard 2 or Magni is probably considerably a better option, eh?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I read some negative comments on the Magni and Beyerdynamic headphones. it has nothing to do with the power but the authority or quality behind it when you use a decent Mid-Fi headphone. might want to look into that..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I read some negative comments on the Magni and Beyerdynamic headphones. it has nothing to do with the power but the authority or quality behind it when you use a decent Mid-Fi headphone. might want to look into that..


Tried to Google just 'Magni and Beyerdynamic' and couldn't really find what you're talking about, do you have a specific link? A little disheartening :/. I guess I'll really have to demo my friends setup.


----------



## bumblebee1980

no sorry. just comments made by some owners I know.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no sorry. just comments made by some owners I know.


Ooooh, ok. Do you have any personal recommendations? I'm going off the assumption that my X-Fi Titanium HD functions as a plentiful DAC, so I'm thinking an amp is in my sights.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ooooh, ok. Do you have any personal recommendations? I'm going off the assumption that my X-Fi Titanium HD functions as a plentiful DAC, so I'm thinking an amp is in my sights.


I would leave well enough alone. maybe look at upgrading your headphones?


----------



## pez

My only thing is that I'd hate to do a headphone upgrade and end up needing an amp. I've always wanted to try a pair of K701s, but know they need to be amped. I just don't have proper income to drop the money on both, that's all







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

upgrading headphones is the most cost effective way to improving sound quality. you can save money buying a used headphone.

these things can take time.. 5 years ago I got into headphones like a lot of people and started out with a $60-80 sound card and $60 headphone. now I have a Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC, Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable and a Burson HA-160 headphone amplifier. each time I upgrade my chain I always think it can't get any better but it does and that's how I ended up spending over $3000


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> upgrading headphones is the most cost effective way to improving sound quality. you can save money buying a used headphone.
> 
> these things can take time.. 5 years ago I got into headphones like a lot of people and started out with a $60-80 sound card and $60 headphone. now I have a Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DAC, Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable and a Burson HA-160 headphone amplifier. each time I upgrade my chain I always think it can't get any better but it does and that's how I ended up spending over $3000


I can agree with that. The Magni from a spec point of view is very impressive. And with its price, seems amazing. It may even be cheap enough to warrant a purchase much sooner than later. What would be a good step up from the DT 770s? My Grado's are fantastic, but the 325i and DT770s are two different monsters in their own.


----------



## madweazl

Wow, there are a lot of headphones out there! I got a set of Triton AX Pros a couple years ago and thought they were great! Sound quality wasnt fantastic but the ability to adjust voice and the game audio independently was very nice (MMO nerd). At the time, I was looking for something that would work with both consoles, my PC, and had a mic. Now I couldnt care less about the consoles (was playing Call of Duty very close to a sleeping wife at the time)..


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can agree with that. The Magni from a spec point of view is very impressive. And with its price, seems amazing. It may even be cheap enough to warrant a purchase much sooner than later. What would be a good step up from the DT 770s? My Grado's are fantastic, but the 325i and DT770s are two different monsters in their own.


have you tried any of the Beyerdynamic DT990? HiFiMAN HE-400 and Denon AH-D5000 if you can still find one would be an upgrade without destroying your bank account









Edit: there are a couple AH-D5000 and AH-D7000 on Head-Fi Buy/Sell but people are not letting them go for free. you will pay top dollar lol you could try e-mailing Mark Lawton.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> have you tried any of the Beyerdynamic DT990? HiFiMAN HE-400 and Denon AH-D5000 if you can still find one would be an upgrade without destroying your bank account
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: there are a couple AH-D5000 and AH-D7000 on Head-Fi Buy/Sell but people are not letting them go for free. you will pay top dollar lol you could try e-mailing Mark Lawton.


I haven't, and I'm curious to know which version of the DT 990 would be the best to go for. I also have a high interest in the HE-400's, though I might need to find a used pair. $399 isn't terrible...but still breaking my bank







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would suggest the low impedance ones, just for the drivability factor.
I know the different models sound a little different from each other though.


----------



## Hotcarl

After I broke my JVC RX 700 (pretty badly too) got some Audio Technica AD 700. Still haven't tested it with games but damn is it incredibly light and comfortable, really surprised how light it is considering the RX 700 are very similar but weigh 2-3 times more

Needs some burn in and some gaming


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hotcarl*
> 
> After I broke my JVC RX 700 (pretty badly too) got some Audio Technica AD 700. Still haven't tested it with games but damn is it incredibly light and comfortable, really surprised how light it is considering the RX 700 are very similar but weigh 2-3 times more
> 
> Needs some burn in and some gaming


Plug them in, stick them in a drawer, and run this:

http://www.jlabaudio.com/burn.php










Or, you know, a continuous playlist of your favorite music.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone here have any experience with the Audio Technica ATH-WS70-77's?

Any of their solid bass line


----------



## legoman786

I was given a pair of Motorola HT850 bluetooth headset.

It's currently charging.

It may very well replace the Sennheiser's on my bus rides to/from work. I need to know how well it blocks out noise first. 15-20 min of hearing that huge engine, the brakes, the regular traffic noise, and the patrons who ride the bus... sure, it's bearable. 1.5 hours each way of that stuff? Yeah, I need something to keep my ears from that.

Also, how well is the human ear to hearing 15kHz? I, apparently, have hearing damage because I can't hear it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I was given a pair of Motorola HT850 bluetooth headset.
> 
> It's currently charging.
> 
> It may very well replace the Sennheiser's on my bus rides to/from work. I need to know how well it blocks out noise first. 15-20 min of hearing that huge engine, the brakes, the regular traffic noise, and the patrons who ride the bus... sure, it's bearable. 1.5 hours each way of that stuff? Yeah, I need something to keep my ears from that.
> 
> Also, how well is the human ear to hearing 15kHz? I, apparently, have hearing damage because I can't hear it.


how old are you? have you seen an audiologist?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> how old are you? have you seen an audiologist?


I'm 24. I have seen audiologists when I was younger, and IIRC, I could hear it back then.

EDIT: Just used this page to verify, http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/ I can't *hear* it, but I *know* it's there. Groovy?


----------



## madweazl

Everyone is different but 20k is usually the highest. Keep in mind that the are more than a few speakers that arent capable of producing that freq too so be sure youre listening to something that can reproduce it. 20-20k hz is the typical audible range.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm 24. I have seen audiologists when I was younger, and IIRC, I could hear it back then.
> 
> EDIT: Just used this page to verify, http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/ I can't *hear* it, but I *know* it's there. Groovy?


my dad is an audiophile and gets his ears cleaned out









maybe you should schedule an appointment with an audiologist to see what's up.


----------



## pez

Just used that link. Ears are doing surprisingly well considering all of the concerts I've neglected to put ear plugs in, at. I'm good up to 18 kHz.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I can hear 19 maybe 20khz.

maybe the recordings are not good.


----------



## Crazy9000

IIRC the average is 18khz after you loose your young "super hearing". I don't think it's a huge issue even for audiophiles, as a vast majority of music doesn't happen in those ranges.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yup


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I find my tastes drifting more towards the mid range as I grew older. I don't resonate well lot of sounds in the treble range. I use to enjoy songs with a ton of mid bass and a good dose of treble, but not as much anymore. That being said, I still appreciate bass and treble, just prefer the former tighter and the latter more detailed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oc: I think that happens to most people. I listen to rnb only basically, but I used to love a lot of mid bass, and now I'm more concerned about the highs and mids. I also blame me having the pfe232s.
That said, I still love my rumble, the pfes have the perfect balance for me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I find my tastes drifting more towards the mid range as I grew older. I don't resonate well lot of sounds in the treble range. I use to enjoy songs with a ton of mid bass and a good dose of treble, but not as much anymore. That being said, I still appreciate bass and treble, just prefer the former tighter and the latter more detailed.


I hope this happens to me. I can't stand overly strong mids.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't have a preference.

OH NO THE MIDS ARE RECESSED ON THE DT990 AND D5000. a lot of people like a disco smile, v-shape or recessed mid range, whatever you want to call it. some people find female vocals really grating.


----------



## Simca

I dislike veiled headphones. Female vocals are beautiful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I dislike veiled headphones. Female vocals are beautiful.


I gather you don't like the denon range then?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I dislike veiled headphones. Female vocals are beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> I gather you don't like the denon range then?
Click to expand...

I like the D2k for it's performance at the EOL release price..~200.

I'm not a fan of the rest of their line up, mostly for price alone.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the mid range on Denon and Fostex headphones is lush and detailed. it's just not in your face.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the mid range on Denon and Fostex headphones is lush and detailed. it's just not in your face.


Yeah I quite like the sig of the denon's - has a bit of OUMF to it - sennheiser headphones for me, are completely bass light - great audiophile material so to speak, with their flat response, but for me, I don't want to be bored or EQ'ed out of my mind lol

Listening to my D2K's as we speak with my Zo2! Loving it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Selling my modded D2K's currently.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Selling my modded D2K's currently.


oooooo I'm curious how much and what mods?
I'm not going to buy - but intrigued







!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> oooooo I'm curious how much and what mods?
> I'm not going to buy - but intrigued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


- Beyer headband
- JMoney V2 leather angled pads
- Wooden cups from AHD7000 with Dynamat mod

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359869/fs-denon-ahd2000s-heavily-modded


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah I quite like the sig of the denon's - has a bit of OUMF to it - sennheiser headphones for me, are completely bass light - great audiophile material so to speak, with their flat response, but for me, I don't want to be bored or EQ'ed out of my mind lol
> 
> Listening to my D2K's as we speak with my Zo2! Loving it


soon as I get my dad's birthday present out of the way, I will be buying a pair of Fostex TH-600









do you still like those Fischer headphones? a guy I know on another forum just bought Fischer FA-002W High Edition with the Japanese oak chambers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Beyer headband
> - JMoney V2 leather angled pads
> - Wooden cups from AHD7000 with Dynamat mod
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1359869/fs-denon-ahd2000s-heavily-modded


Brilliant GLWS!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> soon as I get my dad's birthday present out of the way, I will be buying a pair of Fostex TH-600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you still like those Fischer headphones? a guy I know on another forum just bought Fischer FA-002W High Edition with the Japanese oak chambers.


Oh very nice - great gift too







!

As for my Fisher's nah I didn't like them - too sensitive/bright/missing lows - I sold them on.


----------



## bumblebee1980

when I got the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 my dad spent more time with them than me! my brothers helped kick in so I can get him a pair for his 60th.


----------



## zerobahamut

My Headphones

Audio : Sennheiser HD598 (Love them and they were a great investment)

Gaming: Razer Kraken Pro (They're Comfy and Best Buy Gave them to me for free...don't complain lol meh they are a little too Bass heavy for my liking though)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't have a preference.
> 
> OH NO THE MIDS ARE RECESSED ON THE DT990 AND D5000. a lot of people like a disco smile, v-shape or recessed mid range, whatever you want to call it. some people find female vocals really grating.


I appreciate female vocals. There's just a certain range between the mids and highs that irk me.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Selling my modded D2K's currently.


that is going to be a good deal for someone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> that is going to be a good deal for someone.


They were fun listening to, though I eventually moved on to more expensive pastures.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my brothers helped kick in so I can get him a pair for his 60th.


Awesome.


----------



## pez

Because I have nothing better to do, and because I finally got hold of my desktop again from under the Minecrafting fingers of my GF, I've been sitting here listening to my X-FI Titanium HD. I can't express how great this sound card is. The Galaxy S3 + E11 were doing a good job, my MBA was even doing good, but this setup. This is my slice of heaven.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm 24. I have seen audiologists when I was younger, and IIRC, I could hear it back then.
> 
> EDIT: Just used this page to verify, http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/ I can't *hear* it, but I *know* it's there. Groovy?


Don't feel bad - I'm 25 and anything above say 14khz is complete silence to me. Growing up around corporate jets, airports, and performance boats probably didn't help.

Still love what I can hear though - sight vs sound would be a hard decision for me.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> Don't feel bad - I'm 25 and anything above say 14khz is complete silence to me. Growing up around corporate jets, airports, and performance boats probably didn't help.
> 
> Still love what I can hear though - sight vs sound would be a hard decision for me.


I'm 19 and I haven't been abusing my ears. I can't hear anything above 14kHz..


----------



## HPE1000

Can you post something so I can see what I can hear?


----------



## Fortunex

I'm 20, haven't been taking care of my ears very well, I can hear up to 18kHz. Had to turn up the volume to hear anything above 15kHz or so, though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I want to go to an audiologist myself. I think my left ear pics up less high frequencies than my right.
Freq wise I think (did some self tests last year ) I'm between 22hz to 19khz


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Can you post something so I can see what I can hear?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> I'm 24. I have seen audiologists when I was younger, and IIRC, I could hear it back then.
> 
> EDIT: Just used this page to verify, http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/ I can't *hear* it, but I *know* it's there. Groovy?


There ya go.


----------



## HPE1000

I can ever so slightly hear 17 kHz, but anything above and I would be lying to myself. I am 18, and have always listened to music with earbuds at 100% (kind of stupid...)


----------



## GuilT1

I'm 34 and could hear as high as 18KHz which is odd because I have about 10% hearing in my left ear and about 65% in my right ear from chronic ear infections when I was younger. It's so odd that a 1KHz difference can be deafening to some while completely silent to others.


----------



## Simca

I've existed since the beginning of time, but I'm in the body of a 25 year old that looks 19 and can hear perfectly through 21khz. I can't hear 22khz on that site.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've existed since the beginning of time, but I'm in the body of a 25 year old that looks 19 and can hear perfectly through 21khz. I can't hear 22khz on that site.


You mean you're one of those worm things from stargate that take human hosts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You mean you're one of those worm things from stargate that take human hosts?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I've existed since the beginning of time, but I'm in the body of a 25 year old that looks 19 and can hear perfectly through 21khz. I can't hear 22khz on that site.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean you're one of those worm things from stargate that take human hosts?
Click to expand...

Sounds like the worm things in Animorphs LOL, who remembers that?!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like the worm things in Animorphs LOL, who remembers that?!


The novels or the TV show based on the novels?


----------



## Simca

Both, I've seen and ready both. I read so many dang animorphs books it's crazy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Both, I've seen and ready both. I read so many dang animorphs books it's crazy.


I read a few of them back in the day. Wasn't one of them Tobi who got stuck in a hawk body?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Both, I've seen and ready both. I read so many dang animorphs books it's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I read a few of them back in the day. Wasn't one of them Tobi who got stuck in a hawk body?
Click to expand...

Tobias...and another one was Jake, right?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Both, I've seen and ready both. I read so many dang animorphs books it's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> I read a few of them back in the day. Wasn't one of them Tobi who got stuck in a hawk body?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tobias...and another one was Jake, right?
Click to expand...

Jake was a wolf (or tiger?)

Axi or axl was the alien

Rachel was some ho.


----------



## Simca

I remember Cassie vaguely. Had to look up Marco to remember his name. Forgot Rachel. Axl was like a blue centaur, lol.


----------



## B-rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Jake was a wolf (or tiger?)
> 
> Axi or axl was the alien
> 
> Rachel was some ho.


Jake wolf -> Jacob werewolf -> ??? -> Twilight.

Edit: So it's not OT.

I like headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I remember Cassie vaguely. Had to look up Marco to remember his name. Forgot Rachel. Axl was like a blue centaur, lol.


Axl was a whiny little alien. His older brother was much cooler.


----------



## Simca

My audio ear is better than my memory.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My audio ear is better than my memory.


Maybe you inhabit a 25 year old hamster then? That would explain looking like you are 19 years old.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My audio ear is better than my memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you inhabit a 25 year old hamster then? That would explain looking like you are 19 years old.
Click to expand...

~Bites your neck~

Still looking for a headphone holder.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Bites your neck~
> 
> Still looking for a headphone holder.


Problem solved.


----------



## Neo Zuko

My headphone plan calls for Sennheiser PC 363D headset for mic gaming duties, JH16 Freqphase IEMs for on the go, and Audeze LCD 3 for serious music and movies at home.

Powering them will be my iPhone 5 at the gym with the IEMs, AQ Dragonfly USB DAC for laptop use, and a Burson Conductor DAC Headphone Amp at home. And the prices are neatly staggered to allow me to grow over time as I buy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For headphone stands I have gone from banana stand holder to this hook thing from Home Depot to a wooden dual headphone stand to an aluminum Woo Audio stand.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For headphone stands I have gone from banana stand holder to this hook thing from Home Depot to a wooden dual headphone stand to an aluminum Woo Audio stand.


I've gone from banana stand to using the corner of my desk, since my desk is one of those wireframe shelves. I don't actually recommend using your monitor, you'll regret it when you sweat on the earpads.

Almost anything works, so whatever looks nice is what I'd go for.


----------



## B-rock

My headphone stand

Hose Hook



Amazon amature pic


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> My headphone stand
> 
> Hose Hook
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon amature pic


That was the 2nd one I have, only I got mine from Home Depot and layered the top with foam.







:thumb:


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> My headphone plan calls for Sennheiser PC 363D headset for mic gaming duties, JH16 Freqphase IEMs for on the go, and Audeze LCD 3 for serious music and movies at home.
> 
> Powering them will be my iPhone 5 at the gym with the IEMs, AQ Dragonfly USB DAC for laptop use, and a Burson Conductor DAC Headphone Amp at home. And the prices are neatly staggered to allow me to grow over time as I buy.


there are better headphones for movies than the Audeze.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN, Beyerdynamic, Stax, Sennheiser.

if you really mean serious business there is the Beyerdynamic Headzone or Stax Realizer. DTS Headphone:X looks promising


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Bites your neck~
> 
> Still looking for a headphone holder.


Jewelry stand from a department store. It's actually really similar looking to the Woo Audio stands. Except I only paid $9.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My HD650 is alone and frightened... I should let her cradle my head later and sing to me.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> there are better headphones for movies than the Audeze.


Well I'm not going over 2K which is what the LCD 3 costs, might even just do the LCD 2 for 1K. These have excellent bass, a quality high end sound, are highly respected at Head Fi, some call the LCD 3 the best headphones ever, its pretty subjective at this price range. What more could you want for music and blu-rays? I don't want simulated surround or anything. Here is a review I like:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57437164-47/the-best-headphones-in-the-world/

I watched that video, but I still don't think that simulated stuff works well. We will see. I'm not saying the LCD 2-3 are the best, but they both have to be in the top 10 for sure.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Well I'm not going over 2K which is what the LCD 3 costs, might even just do the LCD 2 for 1K. These have excellent bass, a quality high end sound, are highly respected at Head Fi, some call the LCD 3 the best headphones ever, its pretty subjective at this price range. *What more could you want for* music and *blu-rays*? I don't want simulated surround or anything. Here is a review I like:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57437164-47/the-best-headphones-in-the-world/
> 
> I watched that video, but I still don't think that simulated stuff works well. We will see. I'm not saying the LCD 2-3 are the best, but they both have to be in the top 10 for sure.


a headphone that has a wider soundstage, brighter top end, doesn't weigh 1 lbs or have lambskin pads


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> a headphone that has a wider soundstage, brighter top end, doesn't weigh 1 lbs or have lambskin pads


Sounds like you like the HD 700 or HD 800.


----------



## Spriggs

Hmm not sure if your still taking joins but ill join, I have some stax 007, stax lamda signature classics, audeze lcd2 and lcd3, sennheiser hd 800, hd600, hd 650, audiotechnica w5000, beyer dt 990, akg k702, hifiman he 500, grado rs-1. I also have a ton of tube amps but most are either custom built by me or vague but name a few that i have that are recognizable are the leben cs300x, antique sound labs head mg otl III, and synthesis nimis though that is a hifi amp which is use as a headphone amp at times

edit DACS: so i have the jolida fx tube dac and a dac 4.1 from audionote with silver output trannies.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> Sounds like you like the HD 700 or HD 800.


I like headphones with bass. I love my Audeze LCD-2 but it's not perfect. if you like movies that much maybe you should build a home theater. I think using world class headphones for gaming and movies is kinda silly.


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like headphones with bass. I love my Audeze LCD-2 but it's not perfect. if you like movies that much maybe you should build a home theater. I think using world class headphones for gaming and movies is kinda silly.


I have roomates with kids, so no, I'm not basting a home theater in the evenings. I never said I WAS going to use the LCD series for gaming. I specifically mentioned a gaming headset for that purpose - They have better mics as opposed to the no mics on the LCD series. Likewise, I never said I WASN'T going to use the LCD series for music, I simply said I'll be watching movies with them as well as music. I know the LCD series are not perfect at everything, I simply implied that they are well rounded enough and perform at a certain level of quality to be in the top ten of cans despite their few faults. They are certainly more matchable and friendly to more types of sound than the HD 800.


----------



## dimwit13

Well, I got some finish on my headphone stand.





-dimwit-


----------



## Neo Zuko

Wow I want.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimwit13*
> 
> Well, I got some finish on my headphone stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -dimwit-


I'm curious to see a pic without the flash, looks really reddish/orange.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

X gonna give it to you.
You had that song playing I bet right







?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> X gonna give it to you.
> You had that song playing I bet right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


He got arrested 2 days ago


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> He got arrested 2 days ago


haha no waaaay!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha no waaaay!


Driving without a license, nothing crazy


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Driving without a license, nothing crazy


hehe thought for a second why he might have been pulled over


----------



## OC'ing Noob

One thing I will miss my D2K's for is listening to Hip Hop songs. The HD650 simply doesn't oomph with enough authority...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One thing I will miss my D2K's for is listening to Hip Hop songs. The HD650 simply doesn't oomph with enough authority...


agreed - D2K's with wooden cups, hits low baby!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One thing I will miss my D2K's for is listening to Hip Hop songs. The HD650 simply doesn't oomph with enough authority...


pick up a pair of Fostex down the road









maybe Fostex will release a TH-300 model.


----------



## Spriggs

my warmest system.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I came across a really cool site.

http://songstreaming.wordpress.com/dac-s/

long list of Digital-Analog-Converters including prices and information.

definitely bookmark it.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious to see a pic without the flash, looks really reddish/orange.


Well. it is reddish orange-lol
I used 2 different types of bamboo, so it give different shades.
The x is a brighter shade of orange than the rest.
Also, with the bamboo and the finish, it give off a different shade depending on which angle you look at it from.

-dimwit-

I will try and get some-non flash pictures.


----------



## Simca

Likes headphones with bass>>doesn't like LCD-2s. ?????????


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Likes headphones with bass>>doesn't like LCD-2s. ?????????


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Neo Zuko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Likes headphones with bass>>doesn't like LCD-2s. ?????????


Exactly - Boggles my mind too.


----------



## Simca

Reviewing the light silver cable with plastic casing that's very light to the black Canare 4S6 009 cable that came with the HE-500s. Seeing if there are any sonic differences. First go through, PERHAPS the silver cable sounds smoother and less jagged. Will need to continue to review and test to get a solid answer though as the differences are not obvious.

I'm trying not to be suckered in by any placebo effect, but I have to say, the silver cable sounds a little less congested/jagged. Noticeably so, but not obviously so.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I thought they stopped including the canare cable? did you buy an older unit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it hard for one to make his own cables?


----------



## bumblebee1980

depends how complex you want to make it but for the most part no. just time and money like everything else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use to do a lot of computer modding and sleeving and some soldering here and there. Interested in messing around with cables. Seems cheaper than buying my own.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it will cost you $50-60 for all the tools and supplies if you don't have them plus another $25+ in materials you need to even make the cable.

for what? one headphone? maybe two?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Toxic Cables are nice. you can get one for less than $100.

it's a lot of money for a cable but sky is the limit with these things.. competing brands make ones that cost almost as much as the headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it hard for one to make his own cables?


Not at all. You can even use some spare cat 5 ethernet cable to make better cables than stock.


----------



## biatchi

Braided cat5 makes great cables.


----------



## Simca

I really didn't want the silver to sound better than the canare cable. I wanted to sell this cable off...but I really feel it sounds better than the canare. :\


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Just ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80 OHM's, can someone with them tell me what I just got my self into? First good pair of headphones I ever bought. (I'm pretty sure HD201's don't count =P)

Going to be here next week.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 pro 80 OHM's, can someone with them tell me what I just got my self into? First good pair of headphones I ever bought. (I'm pretty sure HD201's don't count =P)
> 
> Going to be here next week.


Great headphones,thats what







I love mine.


----------



## bumblebee1980

someone wants to trade a pair of RS2i for my 325i and a little cash. I think i'm going to do it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Pro tip from a Grado owner. go for the 225i or RS1i


----------



## Simca

325 is probably better (than the RS2i)


----------



## bumblebee1980

225i and RS1i are the best value in the entire line. I bought the 325i because the 225i were not in stock and I got a deal on them.


----------



## Simca

Finally EQ'd my HE-500s flat. They sound great, but they're a lot more fatiguing now. Perhaps downing the preamp might help..if not I'll have to lower the higher frequencies.


----------



## raptorxrx

If you don't mind stopping by this thread, I would be extremely thankful.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally EQ'd my HE-500s flat. They sound great, but they're a lot more fatiguing now. Perhaps downing the preamp might help..if not I'll have to lower the higher frequencies.


I'm curious. Do you have a screenshot of the settings? Flat to what standard or procedure?

I wouldn't say there's a single right answer here, so just wondering what you came up with.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally EQ'd my HE-500s flat. They sound great, but they're a lot more fatiguing now. Perhaps downing the preamp might help..if not I'll have to lower the higher frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious. Do you have a screenshot of the settings? Flat to what standard or procedure?
> 
> I wouldn't say there's a single right answer here, so just wondering what you came up with.
Click to expand...

Obviously I don't have an excellent means of getting a perfect flat, but with the limitations of the software I have available atm and with MediaMonkey being my player of choice...

This is what should be ...about...a flat EQ for the HE-500s.



This is my EQ by ear (what sounds best to me).


Here's the EQ based on what the EQ should be looking at the graph:


If I had a better EQ I could do better and if I spent more time than a minute on this I could probably have done better, but it works for me.

What do you think? I think alternatively the red line COULD also be a bit lower which would allow some of me EQ to be less drastic, but overall I think it's about right.

Also taking into account the fact that planars have lower high end frequency responses than dynamic drivers, I think the red line is pretty accurate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Great headphones,thats what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine.


This^


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This^


Good to know!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rest of the post
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally EQ'd my HE-500s flat. They sound great, but they're a lot more fatiguing now. Perhaps downing the preamp might help..if not I'll have to lower the higher frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious. Do you have a screenshot of the settings? Flat to what standard or procedure?
> 
> I wouldn't say there's a single right answer here, so just wondering what you came up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously I don't have an excellent means of getting a perfect flat, but with the limitations of the software I have available atm and with MediaMonkey being my player of choice...
> 
> This is what should be ...about...a flat EQ for the HE-500s.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my EQ by ear (what sounds best to me).
> 
> 
> Here's the EQ based on what the EQ should be looking at the graph:
> 
> 
> If I had a better EQ I could do better and if I spent more time than a minute on this I could probably have done better, but it works for me.
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think alternatively the red line COULD also be a bit lower which would allow some of me EQ to be less drastic, but overall I think it's about right.
> 
> Also taking into account the fact that planars have lower high end frequency responses than dynamic drivers, I think the red line is pretty accurate.
Click to expand...

Let me see if I understand what you're trying to do. The red line is the target response you want for the bottom setting, right? (Except that you have the bass up around 6 dB, above what the red line says.) That's flat in the sense of being a straight line, but people mostly are talking about flat as in level. But it's more complicated than that.


Spoiler: Details, a couple HeadRoom graphs not normally seen



Maybe you know all this already, but I'll spell it out for anybody else reading this. Somebody let me know if I make a mistake here... Anyway, if a headphone measured completely level on somebody's head (or a dummy's head), when measured at the eardrum, that would sound nowhere close to flat. For sounds coming from a distance away, people's ears amplify some frequencies significantly more so than others. That's the head-related transfer function. People get used to this altered response because that's how their ears always work in the real world. How much gain, and which frequencies, depends on the angle of incidence of the sound waves and the person's ear shape and so on. Using headphones (strapping the sound source right next to your ear and so on) bypasses or at least vastly alters the anatomical "gain" associated with the ear and head, etc. So to get a flat-sounding response, you need to compensate for this gain by boosting certain frequencies.

HeadRoom graphs smooth the measured raw frequency response and then adjust it according to some curve so it matches what a headphone is supposed to do to compensate for the head-related transfer function. Or not exactly. Different people across industry and academia don't really agree on what the proper "flat" response for headphones should be. In reality, it should be different for each person because their ears are shaped differently, and more. But even for the so-called average person, there are disagreements.

You can see what their compensation is by looking at a raw FR graph from them (I don't think it's available officially, but I have a bunch of images from when somebody posted a collection-seems like a site rip) vs. the compensated FR. Example:


All the changes are above 1 kHz. Note that this data is not smoothed-bumps may be from a car passing by or whatever other kind of measurement artifact. e.g. that blip at 12 Hz is probably not anything real



Anyway, the point is that subjectively, people don't seem to feel a level FR on a HeadRoom graph would correspond to a level response to them. Maybe their compensation is not realistic. It's possible that the 5-6 dB difference between the graphed response and the red line between 2-3 kHz on the HE-500 graph you posted, actually shouldn't be so large.

In fact, many other review sites, which also use compensation curves but different ones, show a modest FR spike around 2.5 kHz on AKG K601 and K701 / K702 / Q701. Guess what's not really there on the HeadRoom graph above? Just some different perspective to think about: flat to HeadRoom might not be right. Go ahead and use whatever sounds better, anyway.


----------



## thomasgiles2012

im in. Sennheiser HD 465


----------



## pez

Alright, things have drastically changes for me, so now I'm curious:

How would a HE400 or HE500 fair out of a Titanium HD? Which set would be better? I've had a huge budget increase, but only caveat (for DACs/Amps) is that I'm limited to Amazon.


----------



## liquidzoo

My guess is not great out of the card alone. They really need an amp from what I've read. If your budget went up enough, though, Fiio amps (and others) are sold on amazon.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> My guess is not great out of the card alone. They really need an amp from what I've read. If your budget went up enough, though, Fiio amps (and others) are sold on amazon.


Which FiiO would push enough power through them, though? I considered it, but I didn't really know people regarded them as good for high-ish end headphones.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rest of the post
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally EQ'd my HE-500s flat. They sound great, but they're a lot more fatiguing now. Perhaps downing the preamp might help..if not I'll have to lower the higher frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious. Do you have a screenshot of the settings? Flat to what standard or procedure?
> 
> I wouldn't say there's a single right answer here, so just wondering what you came up with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously I don't have an excellent means of getting a perfect flat, but with the limitations of the software I have available atm and with MediaMonkey being my player of choice...
> 
> This is what should be ...about...a flat EQ for the HE-500s.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my EQ by ear (what sounds best to me).
> 
> 
> Here's the EQ based on what the EQ should be looking at the graph:
> 
> 
> If I had a better EQ I could do better and if I spent more time than a minute on this I could probably have done better, but it works for me.
> 
> 
> What do you think? I think alternatively the red line COULD also be a bit lower which would allow some of me EQ to be less drastic, but overall I think it's about right.
> 
> Also taking into account the fact that planars have lower high end frequency responses than dynamic drivers, I think the red line is pretty accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me see if I understand what you're trying to do. The red line is the target response you want for the bottom setting, right? (Except that you have the bass up around 6 dB, above what the red line says.) That's flat in the sense of being a straight line, but people mostly are talking about flat as in level. But it's more complicated than that.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Details, a couple HeadRoom graphs not normally seen
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you know all this already, but I'll spell it out for anybody else reading this. Somebody let me know if I make a mistake here... Anyway, if a headphone measured completely level on somebody's head (or a dummy's head), when measured at the eardrum, that would sound nowhere close to flat. For sounds coming from a distance away, people's ears amplify some frequencies significantly more so than others. That's the head-related transfer function. People get used to this altered response because that's how their ears always work in the real world. How much gain, and which frequencies, depends on the angle of incidence of the sound waves and the person's ear shape and so on. Using headphones (strapping the sound source right next to your ear and so on) bypasses or at least vastly alters the anatomical "gain" associated with the ear and head, etc. So to get a flat-sounding response, you need to compensate for this gain by boosting certain frequencies.
> 
> HeadRoom graphs smooth the measured raw frequency response and then adjust it according to some curve so it matches what a headphone is supposed to do to compensate for the head-related transfer function. Or not exactly. Different people across industry and academia don't really agree on what the proper "flat" response for headphones should be. In reality, it should be different for each person because their ears are shaped differently, and more. But even for the so-called average person, there are disagreements.
> 
> You can see what their compensation is by looking at a raw FR graph from them (I don't think it's available officially, but I have a bunch of images from when somebody posted a collection-seems like a site rip) vs. the compensated FR. Example:
> 
> 
> All the changes are above 1 kHz. Note that this data is not smoothed-bumps may be from a car passing by or whatever other kind of measurement artifact. e.g. that blip at 12 Hz is probably not anything real
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the point is that subjectively, people don't seem to feel a level FR on a HeadRoom graph would correspond to a level response to them. Maybe their compensation is not realistic. It's possible that the 5-6 dB difference between the graphed response and the red line between 2-3 kHz on the HE-500 graph you posted, actually shouldn't be so large.
> 
> In fact, many other review sites, which also use compensation curves but different ones, show a modest FR spike around 2.5 kHz on AKG K601 and K701 / K702 / Q701. Guess what's not really there on the HeadRoom graph above? Just some different perspective to think about: flat to HeadRoom might not be right. Go ahead and use whatever sounds better, anyway.
Click to expand...

Like I said, there were 2 EQ's for a reason. Despite whatever a headphone should look like, I always go with what sounds best to me (hence my personal EQ..which actually looks similar to how that flat line I drew looks like, but perhaps mine is a bit more fluid/smooth.

I think I need to mess with my EQ a bit though, because it is a bit fatiguing whereas the HE-500 flat(no EQ) is the opposite of fatiguing..still the EQ really does help the HE-500..i just need to find a balance between my EQ and a lack of EQ (Basically a non-fatiguing) EQ.

I'll play more with it tomorrow.

I wouldn't get the HE-400 without an amp and I definitely wouldn't get the HE-500 without an amp. Either raise your budget to fit an amp or look for a cheaper headphone.

You can always go and sell your headphone when you get more funds down the road to purchase whatever headphone you're looking for..

(while I have the money to buy all the headphones I want. I had planned to sell off the HE-400 for the HE-500..I'm still looking to sell off the HE-400..but wanted my HE-500 now).

Also, just because I like HIFIMAN doesn't mean it's the best headphone for you...There are other headphones that are great for different reasons.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I wouldn't get the HE-400 without an amp and I definitely wouldn't get the HE-500 without an amp. Either raise your budget to fit an amp or look for a cheaper headphone.
> 
> You can always go and sell your headphone when you get more funds down the road to purchase whatever headphone you're looking for..
> 
> (while I have the money to buy all the headphones I want. I had planned to sell off the HE-400 for the HE-500..I'm still looking to sell off the HE-400..but wanted my HE-500 now).
> 
> Also, just because I like HIFIMAN doesn't mean it's the best headphone for you...There are other headphones that are great for different reasons.


Well I'll just say my budget has raised enough to warrant either one with a proper amp, but my only catch is I'm limited to Amazon. If that's possible, then I'm open to suggestions







.

My overall listening experience goes as follows:

50% - Electronic, Dubstep, etc.
25% - Hardcore, Metal, etc.
20% - Rock, Indie, Folk, etc.
5% - Rap, HipHop, R&B, etc.

I appreciate my bass, and I find quality and quantity to be equally important. I like my mids to be fairly neutral, if not a bit recessed (voices, high-pitched snares can often get to me/be fatiguing), and I love my treble (which I find the DT 770s to lack a bit of clarity on) to be clear and bright (I'm a Grado fan







).

And I'll give you two songs that will represent what the majority of my listening is like:


----------



## Simca

Yeah he500 not for u at all. He400 maybe but youd be better suited with a pro 900 or that persons modified d2ks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah he500 not for u at all. He400 maybe but youd be better suited with a pro 900 or that persons modified d2ks


Would that really be an upgrade to my Beyers, though? I ask a lot of questions because I like to know what I'm about to get myself into when I spend over $400







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Would that really be an upgrade to my Beyers, though? I ask a lot of questions because I like to know what I'm about to get myself into when I spend over $400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh yeah.


----------



## mikeaj

As always, just because something is more expensive, is liked by other people, looks like such-and-such compared to such-and-such on a graph, etc. doesn't mean you'll like it more. Moreover, people have different ideas about what an upgrade really means. Those planars you're looking at are heavier. Aside from that, you'll never know for sure unless you try them. I mean, it's very likely you will like them more, but don't go in without a return policy or at least a willingness to resell.

You'll probably like the mids on most of these options more, though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the HiFiMAN HE-400 is a nice upgrade over the Beyerdynamic DT770. just return to Amazon if you don't like them. Denon headphones are all jacked up. everything else is just a sidestep.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Meridian Explorer got a glowing review.

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/505-meridian-explorer-usb-dac-review/

Dragonfly who?








Quote:


> Comparing the $250 AudioQuest DragonFly to the $299 Meridian Explorer reveals real differences readers can use to make purchasing decision. Nearly twice as long and twice as wide the Explorer is much larger than the DragonFly. Both products are still pocket-sized but if size is most important (large or small) the decision should be easy. The Explorer features optical digital output, reprogrammable feature sets, and support for 176.4 and 192 kHz. The DragonFly offers none of the aforementioned features. The Explorer has a detachable USB cable while the DragonFly has a captive USB type A connector. The Explorer requires drivers on Windows because it supports 4x sample rates. The DragonFly is plug and play. The sonic differences between the two devices are not factual like the specifications. In my listening sessions the Explorer has a larger sound stage, more control, and an overall better sound. The DragonFly is the 2012 Computer Audiophile Product of the Year. If the Explorer would have been released in 2012 I would have very likely given the award to Meridian. The pace at which digital components improve and change can be frightening for some and exciting for others. I've never been more excited about being an audiophile than I am now. $299 for a great product from a great company was unheard of a few years ago. Nearly everyone can afford high resolution playback at high quality with the Meridian Explorer.


----------



## Simca

Honestly, it's hard to recommend HIFIMAN to girls or most headphones with wooden cups. I've pretty much trained myself to wear these headphones and if I wear them for a really long period of time they can still give me a sore neck.

HIFIMAN headphones are pretty heavy..they'll really work out your neck muscles if you're coming from light headphones that "don't feel like you have anything on your head" (AKA, Audio Technica, Beyer, Senns etc).

It's not so much that they're heavy to hold like a weight..it's just that when you're wearing them for hours..that extra weight gets noticeable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

One you're forgetting to that list : sony xb1000 - they are huge granted, but their soundstage is unmatched. More so they work wonders with electronic music


----------



## Simca

I forgot nothing. I'll skip over sony's.


----------



## frjoethesecond

Why?

Sent from my ever evolving (now nearly as fast as a One X) HTC Super Mega Ultra Sensation ;-3


----------



## Simca

Because they suck.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Because they suck.


That's your opinion Simca, a non-backed up, one line comment.
I was faithful to my XB700's for over 2years, and still deem them great headphones for the price.
The XB1k's are absolutely brilliant and share some of the similar qualities of the XB700's - but are a supped up version.

For electronic + soundstage, nothing comes close to the XB1k's
Unless you go open back for soundstage and rip open a pro900


----------



## Simca

XB1K's are all sub-bass. That's great if that's what you're looking for, but most people looking for "bassy" cans think of those with slam/mid bass presence..so..they'll be better suited with Pro 900s...

And still, both of these headphones are fatiguing..really DT990s would probably be a better choice in the long run. Also with the price you're paying for the XB1ks you may as well go with a lower version of the XB series. XB1K's don't hold their value.

To get the slam on XB1k's you'll need to strong EQ them and even then, you'll be fatiguing yourself to death is it worth spending 250+ on a headphone that only does electronica well? I wouldn't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> XB1K's are all sub-bass. That's great if that's what you're looking for, but most people looking for "bassy" cans think of those with slam/mid bass presence..so..they'll be better suited with Pro 900s...
> 
> And still, both of these headphones are fatiguing..really DT990s would probably be a better choice in the long run. Also with the price you're paying for the XB1ks you may as well go with a lower version of the XB series. XB1K's don't hold their value.
> 
> To get the slam on XB1k's you'll need to strong EQ them and even then, you'll be fatiguing yourself to death is it worth spending 250+ on a headphone that only does electronica well? I wouldn't.


I wouldn't pay more than $250 for the XB1k's.
As for only electronic - well yes, if people mainly listen to electronic, then that's not a bad bet to go by.
I agree about the DT990's and Pro900's - however they don't have that wide presentation that the XB1k's hold - which is something that's amazing to hear for electronic music and gaming purposes too.


----------



## Simca

DT990s have a pretty wide soundstage......


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DT990s have a pretty wide soundstage......


I'm not saying they don't - but the DEPTH of the XB1k's I think is unmatched - mainly because of their HUGE size of drivers & headphones.


----------



## Simca

Well, the good thing with the XB's is that you have pillows on your ears.

And if you get a flat, I'm pretty sure they'd suffice as a spare tire.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, the good thing with the XB's is that you have pillows on your ears.
> 
> And if you get a flat, I'm pretty sure they'd suffice as a spare tire.


Haha!

I always thought that the xb series looked comfy. I wonder if I could pick up a set of the pads somewhere, just to see if I could put them on something else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am still in love with my HD650 and Lyr.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

People buy xb700 pads or headphones to mod their pro900s


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am still in love with my HD650 and Lyr.


Some say..the sound is like me whispering in your ear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Some say..the sound is like me whispering in your ear.


They must have a ground loop somewhere then, because my setup is silent when not singing to me.







I kid, I kid!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Some say..the sound is like me whispering in your ear.


Reminds me - Top Gear is on today








Some say....


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Best clip on mic for under $25? I want a Modmic but I think I might wait for 3.0 to be released.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Best clip on mic for under $25? I want a Modmic but I think I might wait for 3.0 to be released.


I'm using the Zalman Clip-on mic. It's good enough for me, can't complain with it's price tag.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm using the Zalman Clip-on mic. It's good enough for me, can't complain with it's price tag.


Thanks, I'm going to get one of these while I wait for modmic 3.0.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Dude! ModMic is located in Portland, that's right near my parents' house, and is relatively near you, since you're in Seattle.

That's just so cool.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Dude! ModMic is located in Portland, that's right near my parents' house, and is relatively near you, since you're in Seattle.
> 
> That's just so cool.


I know, pretty cool. We should go bug them to release 3.0 now hehe.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thanks, I'm going to get one of these while I wait for modmic 3.0.


You won't be disappointed in the Zalman clip on. My friend claims it put me in the same room as him and was very clear. This is while playing many many nights of different games for 4-8 hours at a time.

And I've actually demoed the XB700 in Best Buy before. They hold that true Sony sound signature with its v-shaped sound. The bass quantity is incredible, but it was a bit out of control. I almost picked up a pair for going between classes and such, but couldn't justify it at the time.

What is the best version of the DT 990s? I hate the coiled cord on the Pros, but the Premiums look very nice. I'm not sure how great the price is for $379 as I don't know what people normally get them for, brand new. Also, what amp (again I'm still limited to Amazon) would be good for them? I see that the Lyr on Amazon through a 3rd party for $30 more, but I doubt the warranty is still valid.


----------



## dimwit13

Houston, We Have A Problem!!!

I love my Senn 598s, but the family (ok the wife) doesn't really care for them.
Not so much the comfort (she loves them) and not so much the sound (says " the best headphones I have heard") it is the sound that comes out when I listen to them.
I listen to pretty much all genres of music from speakeasy to punk and everything in between-daily.
But... I listen to it LOUD!!!!!! and she has to fight for the TV to be heard-lol
It is even worse when she sits next to me-we share a 6 foot table/desk.

So, I am looking for the sound and most of all the same comfort as the 598s-that are closed.
I will either keep the 598s and use them when I am alone, or give/sell cheap to a friend.

I am running the senns through a Xonar STX, but might give that to the wife and get an external amp to run the headphones and some studio monitors (powered)
I love the look of tube amps.

So, what are my choices.

Budget, I will say $250, same as the 598s-but we all know how budgets go-lol

-dimwit-


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Dude! ModMic is located in Portland, that's right near my parents' house, and is relatively near you, since you're in Seattle.
> 
> That's just so cool.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I know, pretty cool. We should go bug them to release 3.0 now hehe.


Hey LB, why didn't you invite ANDMYGUN over to NW Overclocker Club

So ANDMYGUN, come join-lol

-dimwit-

double post my yayayayayaya-lol


----------



## Simca

Well, you won't get the 598 sound, but a good Senn headphone in that price range is the HD25-1 II.

Should help with isolation/leakage, relatively portable as well since it seems you move about some around the house.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, you won't get the 598 sound, but a good Senn headphone in that price range is the HD25-1 II.


They don't have to be senns, I just love the comfort of them.
Not a big fan of leather/pleather, so I would prefer velour ear pads.

-dimwit-


----------



## Scorpion667

Woohoo! Just score a Xonar STX. Definitely an improvement being able to amp mt DT770 Pro 80ohm's.
Dammit guys sometimes I sit down and listen to music for hours and hours, this never happened before

Such a good way to recharge your batteries, relieve stress etc.

Think I spent close to $600 on Audio in the last month but no regrets!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Woohoo! Just score a Xonar STX. Definitely an improvement being able to amp mt DT770 Pro 80ohm's.
> Dammit guys sometimes I sit down and listen to music for hours and hours, this never happened before
> 
> Such a good way to recharge your batteries, relieve stress etc.
> 
> Think I spent close to $600 on Audio in the last month but no regrets!


Man... now I'm getting worried my onboard sound chip won't be able to power these.. There's no way my budget will let me spend $150 on a Sound card.. What's the best dac or sound card I can score for under $50?


----------



## Simca

I would get the DG as it even has an amp that supports up to 150 ohms on it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I would get the DG as it even has an amp that supports up to 150 ohms on it.


Thank you for your suggestion, how much of an improvement should I notice from say dac? I will be using my headphones on my PC most of the time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thank you for your suggestion, how much of an improvement should I notice from say dac? I will be using my headphones on my PC most of the time.


Well a DAC and an AMP are two different things. A DAC is a digital to analog converter and a AMP is something that powers/drives/amps your headphones.

If you need something to amp your headphones, then Simca's suggestion would work. If you want to go with a bit more hi-fi solution, then I suggest you save up for a schiit magni and modi, or try and find them used or something.


----------



## mikeaj

Depends on how good or bad the onboard is. It varies a lot from motherboard to motherboard (and system to system), and nobody tests these things accurately. Really, the layout of the parts and grounding is more of an impact on performance than whatever chip is used.

I'd also just suggest a Xonar DG-or DGX if you want PCIe, not a bad idea... these are pretty much the same aside from the interface to the computer.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Thanks guy, new to this whole spending more than $50 on audio equipment just so I know I will be getting some gain from a DG my motherboard is as listed:

Maximus V GENE:

SupremeFX III built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
- Output Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted): 110 dB
- Output THD+N at 1kHz: 95 dB
- Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
Audio Feature :
- SupremeFX Shielding™ Technology
- 1500 uF Audio Power Capacitor
- Gold-plated jacks
- X-Fi® Xtreme Fidelity™
- EAX® Advanced™ HD 5.0
- THX® TruStudio PRO™
- Creative ALchemy
- Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
- Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel

It's separated from the other chipsets.


----------



## mikeaj

That's all well and good (and should help), but still inconclusive. btw quoted SNR and so on are for the chip in some optimal circuit in laboratory bench settings, not on that motherboard.

Very most likely, DG is better, but enough of a difference for you to notice and furthermore care? It's hard to say unless you listen for yourself or maybe somebody runs some decent tests on those boards. Just because one person hears something one way doesn't mean another person will do the same (or even that what someone perceived is actually a reflection of the difference in sound quality, rather than a difference in perception based on any number of other factors like expectations and how you were listening).


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That's all well and good (and should help), but still inconclusive. btw quoted SNR and so on are for the chip in some optimal circuit in laboratory bench settings, not on that motherboard.
> 
> Very most likely, DG is better, but enough of a difference for you to notice and furthermore care? It's hard to say unless you listen for yourself or maybe somebody runs some decent tests on those boards. Just because one person hears something one way doesn't mean another person will do the same (or even that what someone perceived is actually a reflection of the difference in sound quality, rather than a difference in perception based on any number of other factors like expectations and how you were listening).


Thank you! I shall buy it for science once I receive my headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thanks guy, new to this whole spending more than $50 on audio equipment just so I know I will be getting some gain from a DG my motherboard is as listed:
> 
> Maximus V GENE:
> 
> SupremeFX III built-in 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC
> - Output Signal-to-Noise Ratio (A-Weighted): 110 dB
> - Output THD+N at 1kHz: 95 dB
> - Supports : Jack-detection, Multi-streaming, Front Panel Jack-retasking
> Audio Feature :
> - SupremeFX Shielding™ Technology
> - 1500 uF Audio Power Capacitor
> - Gold-plated jacks
> - X-Fi® Xtreme Fidelity™
> - EAX® Advanced™ HD 5.0
> - THX® TruStudio PRO™
> - Creative ALchemy
> - Blu-ray audio layer Content Protection
> - Optical S/PDIF out port(s) at back panel
> 
> It's separated from the other chipsets.


Just FYI, I would recommend getting external audio components in that case. I have the same mobo, and the on board audio has some of the worst interference I have ever heard. I just got done saying to someone else that if you move the mouse, you can here a whine (not too dissimilar from coil whine on a mobo). I can actually make a little song with it.

But either get a card with superb shielding or move your audio as far away from your PC as possible.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just FYI, I would recommend getting external audio components in that case. I have the same mobo, and the on board audio has some of the worst interference I have ever heard. I just got done saying to someone else that if you move the mouse, you can here a whine (not too dissimilar from coil whine on a mobo). I can actually make a little song with it.
> 
> But either get a card with superb shielding or move your audio as far away from your PC as possible.


Interesting, this is the first time I've heard of this as I've not noticed it myself. hmm..


----------



## Simca

I am such a bad seller of headphones. I tell people the pros and cons of the headphone and am too honest. I need to be like "THIs Is THE BeSt HeaDPHONE EVAR!"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Interesting, this is the first time I've heard of this as I've not noticed it myself. hmm..


Let me put it this way. I can hear very faint interference on my own. I can only hear it when nothing is playing in the back ground, but alone I can hear a faint whine. To test it, I plugged my amp up to it and I amplifed the sound that the mobo itself was making. Normally with sound cards the sound is still pretty darn faint, but with this mobo, the interference was QUITE noticeable.

You probably don't hear it because either A) you have grown so used to it that you have become desensitized to it or B) turn up the volume and move your mouse around and listen for a whine.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I am such a bad seller of headphones. I tell people the pros and cons of the headphone and am too honest. I need to be like "THIs Is THE BeSt HeaDPHONE EVAR!"


Because for that statement to be true, you would either have to own or heard the Sennheiser HE-09, Stax SR-009, Stax SR- Sigma, Stax SR-007, AKG K1000 (love them or hate them), Floats, or some magic DIY electrostatic headphone.

But actually, i am curious as to why you say that. I have referred back to your advice many times on this thread.


----------



## bumblebee1980

most headphones are pretty bad.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Let me put it this way. I can hear very faint interference on my own. I can only hear it when nothing is playing in the back ground, but alone I can hear a faint whine. To test it, I plugged my amp up to it and I amplifed the sound that the mobo itself was making. Normally with sound cards the sound is still pretty darn faint, but with this mobo, the interference was QUITE noticeable.
> 
> You probably don't hear it because either A) you have grown so used to it that you have become desensitized to it or B) turn up the volume and move your mouse around and listen for a whine.


I would really like to know if others are having the same issue so I posted this in the ROG Maximus V GENE thread.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I would really like to know if others are having the same issue so I posted this in the ROG Maximus V GENE thread.


Tomorrow I will clean my room and try and look for a microphone to record the issue.

It is funny actually because I have just finished the RMA on the mobo (asus gave me a brand new board) and I am still having the same issue. I was sort of hopping it would have been fixed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What was everyone's first entry level audiophile headphone? Mine was the Sondy MDR-V6 and to this day, I still remember the eye opening experience of first putting my friend's on. Then I was like "I see, this is what's considered good sound."


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmmm xb700s count?
If not then the d2ks


----------



## dmanstasiu

HFI-580s. eh


----------



## pez

Well my first few headphones/IEMs were:

Super.fi 3
Etymotic ER-6i
Triple.fi 10
SE530
Grado SR60

Out of those, I still own:
Etymotic ER-6i
Triple.fi 10

And these are the other additions and current headphones I have now:
Beyerdynamic DT770 80s
Grado SR325is

I'm not sure what people really consider to be entry-level audiophile headphones, but I'm sure one of them qualifies







.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What was everyone's first entry level audiophile headphone? Mine was the Sondy MDR-V6 and to this day, I still remember the eye opening experience of first putting my friend's on. Then I was like "I see, this is what's considered good sound."


Ultrasone Pro 550's if they count. If not, Ultrasone 580's or 780's. If those don't count M50's. If those don't count, Beyerdynamic DT 770's 80 Ohm. If those don't count, well then next pair I buy







(Speaking of which, I just _cannot_ decide.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Sony MDR-V6 isn't audiophile









in the early 90's I took that headphone to school with my walkman.


----------



## SIDWULF

V-Moda M100's +FiiO E10

Before that I owned the D2000's and the PRO 900's


----------



## ANDMYGUN

First was HD201's... I'm totally sure that doesn't count


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Sony MDR-V6 isn't audiophile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the early 90's I took that headphone to school with my walkman.


I personally considered it "entry level" audiophile. Next was the ATH-AD700/Senn HD555. After that was the Grado SR60, then K701, then K550, then D2K, and finally HD650.


----------



## Fortunex

My first entry-level headphone was the Alessandro MS1. Pretty sweet cans for the price, but uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## raptorxrx

Alright. I'm almost there.

I'm almost decided on the HE 400. The only thing left that I haven't decided on yet is Amp and DAC. The reasoning behind the DAC is so I can use it with my laptop too, not just my desktop.

Will the Modi with Magni (Schitt) be powerful enough?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Alright. I'm almost there.
> 
> I'm almost decided on the HE 400. The only thing left that I haven't decided on yet is Amp and DAC. The reasoning behind the DAC is so I can use it with my laptop too, not just my desktop.
> 
> Will the Modi with Magni (Schitt) be powerful enough?


I actually exchanged a few emails today and I'll quote a snippet of what was told to me as I was inquiring about an amp.
Quote:


> Lyr is for hard-to-drive orthodynamics from Audeze or HiFiman, or high-impedance headphones (300 ohms+) from Sennheiser and Beyer.
> 
> Valhalla is for high-impedance headphones (150 ohms+) from Sennheiser or Beyer.
> 
> Jason Stoddard
> Co-Founder
> 
> http://www.schiit.com
> (323) 230-0079
> 
> [email protected]


His word of course is obviously not end all be all, but I thought it would pertain to your situation (I know the HE-400 is Planar Magnetic). Others have experience with the amps, though, so they would be able to give you better advice. I'm willing to bet you could start with the Magni (+Modi if necessary) and know that your next proper step would be something of the 'Valhalla' or 'Lyr'-tier.

That being said, I got to test out my friend's Magni and Modi stack today and determined the Modi wasn't my cup of tea. Of course the only thing I used them with was the DT770's, but it took away a good amount of the extension the Beyers are able to reach. Having said that, from my Titanium HD to the Magni was a different story. It gave a generally brighter sound, while retaining that bottom end. I'm definitely convinced and will probably be investing in a Magni fairly soon. If not a Magni, then an Asgard 2. We shall see.

Oh, and the Magni had plenty of power for the Beyers (obviously







).

EDIT:

This is straight from there site:
Quote:


> Did you say this thing will drive orthos?
> Many of them, yes. The HiFiMan HE400 and HE500 do well with Magni, as well as the Audeze LCD2. The popular Fostex T50RP mods (Mad Dog, Paradox) are also a good match. HE-6, not so much.


----------



## Simca

Yes. ~Slaps~


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes. ~Slaps~


Owwww. That _really_ hurt. I mean *really* hurt.

I've read different things different places on it, but I trust you guys with my money most of all (Besides you Simca







).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Owwww. That _really_ hurt. I mean *really* hurt.
> 
> I've read different things different places on it, but I trust you guys with my money most of all (Besides you Simca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


HE-400's are fairly efficient. They scale well with amping too. Meaning they will sound better going from a DG to O2 to Lyr, but still sound great on the DG, just not as great as on one of those amps.


----------



## CptAsian

I'd like to join, if my headphones match the requirements. I'm a bit of the Skullcandy fan, to say the least; I've got Skullcandy Skullcrushers, Gold GI's, and Icon 2's. I'm just an audio... enthusiast, so nothing really fancy in my collection. I'm looking to get some nice headphones similar to the GI's for when I need a new pair; any tips? I'm willing to spend $100, at most. Thanks!


----------



## HPE1000

You will get eaten alive talking about skullcandy here


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You will get eaten alive talking about skullcandy here


Obviously that's the point and reaction being sought.


----------



## dimwit13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You will get eaten alive talking about skullcandy here


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Obviously that's the point and reaction being sought.


I like skullcandy earbuds-I have 6 pairs tied in a knot, in my drawer at work-lol

-dimwit-

I did have a snoop dogg skullcrushers that where very comfy.


----------



## HPE1000

I have owned probably 10 pairs of their earbuds which died in 2 weeks to a couple months, and the skullcandy headphones snapped in a month.


----------



## bumblebee1980

kitties hulk smash


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> kitties hulk smash


That was awesome. Made my girlfriend's night







.


----------



## tehwalris

I'd like to join









I use Beyerdynamic DT770s (250ohm) and an Asus Xonar DGX soundcard (not for the amp).


----------



## bumblebee1980

I guess the first TH-600 review is up.. if you can call it that









http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-th600-dynamic-headphones/reviews/8476


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have owned probably 10 pairs of their earbuds which died in 2 weeks to a couple months, and the skullcandy headphones snapped in a month.


Really? I've owned all of those headphones for over a year, and they are showing signs of wear, but they hold up. I just take good care of my stuff, but not implying that you don't.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For you customer cable owners, is there any practical reason at all to choose a custom silver cable outside of looks?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For you customer cable owners, is there any practical reason at all to choose a custom silver cable outside of looks?


There is a sound difference.

I can't and I'm not technical enough to let you know the differences of copper vs silver nor what the different 5N vs 3N etc stand for silver (apart from quick googling)

For me, as a user, an an audio enthusiast, the silver cables sound "cleaner" - brings out the mids more than copper does.
A hybrid of copper and silver is the cheap man's silver cable (what I had before)

I've gone ahead and ordered some custom ear tips & a custom silver 5N interconnect from Custom Art, almost like the ones I got from 1964ears (however they didn't fit me properly):
http://www.totallydubbed.net/2012/12/01/1964-slv-universal-iem-custom-sleeves-for-phonak-audeo-pfe-232/

Here's the FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/thecustomart?fref=ts

Piotr, the person in charge has been an absolute pleasure to deal with. Can't wait to get my cable and ear moulds in!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For you customer cable owners, is there any practical reason at all to choose a custom silver cable outside of looks?


Some say that there is a difference, others say that there isn't. Electrically the signal will travel differently on different mediums, so on paper there should be a difference. Up to the user to determine if there is a difference for them.


----------



## mikeaj

I'm not an owner**, but...

The reason why antennas, power distribution lines, circuit boards, electronic instrumentation, etc., etc., all work out in the real world and do what we want, is that the current understanding of electricity and models for cable behavior is understood well enough to describe the behavior.

Properties of the cable geometry-materials being a secondary concern unless you choose something that really doesn't conduct well-change the electrical properties of the cable, sure. But how much does that impact signals going through?

At audio frequencies (not going to be higher than 20 kHz or so, generally), at moderate lengths (say a few meters), for the voltages and currents involved particularly for headphones (not that great; speaker currents can be a lot higher), and so on, there is really not much in terms of the cable parameters to impact the signal in any significant way. You'd need to intentionally create a bad cable. Or on the flip side: if there's an amp out there that is so sensitive to the exact nature of the load and the cable used, that it performs differently, do you want this trash anyway?

That's not to say there's no effect, but usually (possibly not always, particularly with speaker-level signals) one would think the magnitude of changes is small enough not to be noticeable. And less than many other things, like the effect from positioning headphones on your head slightly differently (like what happens every time you wear them). An exception might be if you're using very thin cables for IEMs with very low but widely-varying impedance due to crossovers and so on. There the resistance of the cable could be a factor, like it sometimes is for speaker runs.

There are plenty of differences in terms of weight, malleability, aesthetics, microphonics, etc.

edit: **though I do own and have used cheap extension cords, have done cable repairs before, and not heard anything different. Aren't there usually more differences in sound between solutions on the low end than on the high end?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Alright I think I know my answer. Thanks guys! If I do become extravagantly wealthy one day, I swear I am going to have a private listening room with an entire wall full of different high end headphones and a few different amps!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Alright I think I know my answer. Thanks guys! If I do become extravagantly wealthy one day, I swear I am going to have a private listening room with an entire wall full of different high end headphones and a few different amps!


It may be a placebo (and seem contrary to what I said earlier), but I swear there is a difference with my K240s between the stock cable and the cable I made using Mogami W2893 and Redco/Amphenol connectors.

I haven't done any A/B'ing, but I swear I hear a difference.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I guess the first TH-600 review is up.. if you can call it that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fostex-th600-dynamic-headphones/reviews/8476


That was absolutely pathetic. That was a waste of time writing and an even larger waste reading. Doesn't sound like he used it at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For you customer cable owners, is there any practical reason at all to choose a custom silver cable outside of looks?


I wrote about this a few pages ago..I didn't want to believe silver cable had better sound to it, but at least IMO it does..

I describe my Silver HE-500 cable vs the black canare 4S6 cable as being smoother, less jagged, less congested sounding. You really have to listen for it though. It's not super obvious. It's also not impossible to hear. If you listened to a song a day ago and then tried the same song a day later with two different cables..you would probably not notice the difference. If you listen to them back to back, I can assure you (at least with the two cables at hand) that there is a difference..one worth spending a few dollars for. Paying hundreds of dollars for this extra clarity? Yeah, I don't think so..but if you can keep the price cheap...under 150 max..and preferably under 100..I think it may be worth it FOR THE USER WITH A HIGH END HEADPHONE (400+ dollar headphone). I would not recommend a silver cable for those with headphones cheaper than 400. Not worth the money..you're better off buying a better headphone with the money.

But like I said..with the Canare cable.music sounded "Jagged" With the silver cable, the jagged music smoothed out and became less congested sounding. Better instrument separation.

Some people say it helps bring out vocals..brings out the mids..helps tame the highs...yeah..I don't know about that...that's not what I pulled from the two cables..Perhaps the mids sounded better..but it was the minute details in the music that made the largest difference to me. The smoothness of music is what the difference was.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That was absolutely pathetic. That was a waste of time writing and an even larger waste reading. Doesn't sound like he used it at all.
> I wrote about this a few pages ago..I didn't want to believe silver cable had better sound to it, but at least IMO it does..
> 
> I describe my Silver HE-500 cable vs the black canare 4S6 cable as being smoother, less jagged, less congested sounding. You really have to listen for it though. It's not super obvious. It's also not impossible to hear. If you listened to a song a day ago and then tried the same song a day later with two different cables..you would probably not notice the difference. If you listen to them back to back, I can assure you (at least with the two cables at hand) that there is a difference..one worth spending a few dollars for. Paying hundreds of dollars for this extra clarity? Yeah, I don't think so..but if you can keep the price cheap...under 150 max..and preferably under 100..I think it may be worth it FOR THE USER WITH A HIGH END HEADPHONE (400+ dollar headphone). I would not recommend a silver cable for those with headphones cheaper than 400. Not worth the money..you're better off buying a better headphone with the money.
> 
> But like I said..with the Canare cable.music sounded "Jagged" With the silver cable, the jagged music smoothed out and became less congested sounding. Better instrument separation.
> 
> Some people say it helps bring out vocals..brings out the mids..helps tame the highs...yeah..I don't know about that...that's not what I pulled from the two cables..Perhaps the mids sounded better..but it was the minute details in the music that made the largest difference to me. The smoothness of music is what the difference was.


Thanks for sharing your experience, Simca! When I am ready to order a cable, I will consult with the great minds here again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah I have to say for interconnects, even though they were similar in material used, due to some reason my just audio cable sounded less 'refined' as my mj2 epiphany acoustics one.
Remember one thing though - sometimes too clear brings sibilance.
At least that's what I heard when I demoed a d2k, but with silver cable vs my stock copper d7k cable on my d2ks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just put my K550's up for sale.


----------



## Spriggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> most headphones are pretty bad.


true that SPEAKERS baby


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just put my K550's up for sale.


Why the long face?

Just did a bunch of reading, though, and I think I may stick with my DT 770/80s. I haven't really been interested in a lot of headphones with the exception of the Ultrasone PRO 900s and the V-Moda M-100s. Those V-Modas look purely ugly to me, though. Maybe it'll grow on me







. The Ultrasones sound like they would have the sound signature of a bassy, closed Grado 325i.

On the other hand, I've been reading that the new DT 770 LE 32 ohm version is quite the amazing can. Shorter cable for portable use, much easier to driver, and a more spacious, less recessed mid range. I'm tempted to try them. The sound is supposedly even darker, too. What the...so close to pulling the trigger.

EDIT:

Yep I did it. No shame in it now. I can't wait to compare them







.


----------



## Scorpion667

Is it safe to use Extra High Gain option on my STX to feed my DT770 Pro 80ohm?
Extra High Gain = +18DB 300ohm~600ohm

I'm aware that is over amping it but curious how it may sound. Just don't want to damage the headphones.

[edit] Nvm the bass starts clipping on high gain + 80% volume (I lowered it immediately, no harm done), will keep them on high gain with max 50% volume. I notice I tend to like EQ my DT770's for more bass (slightly), I should just buy beats right lmao? For real though I'm such a bass junkie


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just put my K550's up for sale.


For how much?Found it.

How are the bass on these? What do you use them for? How comfortable are they, because they look SUPER comfortable.


----------



## dmanstasiu

They don't look comfortable to me ... and lesson learned for headphones, comfort is imperative. My HFI-580s hurt after 15 minutes


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Is it safe to use Extra High Gain option on my STX to feed my DT770 Pro 80ohm?
> Extra High Gain = +18DB 300ohm~600ohm
> 
> I'm aware that is over amping it but curious how it may sound. Just don't want to damage the headphones.
> 
> [edit] Nvm the bass starts clipping on high gain + 80% volume (I lowered it immediately, no harm done), will keep them on high gain with max 50% volume. I notice I tend to like EQ my DT770's for more bass (slightly), I should just buy beats right lmao? For real though I'm such a bass junkie


I keep falling in love with the DT 770s, so I don't think there's anything wrong with you







. '50,000,000 people can't be wrong,' right?







. Regardless, the DT770s are very versatile; they can handle quite a few genres acceptably. The only genre I can't really dig in with them is hardcore, metal, etc. The bass can get a little out of control, and those generes are something that I can also appreciate mids for. I'm hoping all this fuss about the 32 ohm LE is true, that way I can put to rest this itch for a long while. Then again, that's what my 325is are for.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> For how much?Found it.
> 
> How are the bass on these? What do you use them for? How comfortable are they, because they look SUPER comfortable.


PM'ed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Why the long face?


I am forced back to using IEM's while at work now.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spriggs*
> 
> true that SPEAKERS baby


yeah a lot of speakers are pretty bad too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They don't look comfortable to me ... and lesson learned for headphones, comfort is imperative. My HFI-580s hurt after 15 minutes


the K550 don't have as much clamping force. the ear pads are made out of a better synthetic leather and have softer cushion









edit:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They don't look comfortable to me ... and lesson learned for headphones, comfort is imperative. My HFI-580s hurt after 15 minutes


The K550 clamping force is actually not very strong and the pads are unbelievably soft. The overall weight is also pretty light. They are not uncomfortable after long periods of usage.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am forced back to using IEM's while at work now.


Aww :/, how come? Just convenience or because of your boss? What IEM's you using?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Aww :/, how come? Just convenience or because of your boss? What IEM's you using?


I use Etymotic HF3 IEM's. It is more of a matter of convenience and comfort. I find over ear cans a lot more comfortable and faster to put on then my HF5 IEM's which I have to push deep into my ear canals. I love their accuracy, but I don't know how I feel about wearing them 4-5 hours a day.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I use Etymotic HF3 IEM's. It is more of a matter of convenience and comfort. I find over ear cans a lot more comfortable and faster to put on then my HF5 IEM's which I have to push deep into my ear canals. I love their accuracy, but I don't know how I feel about wearing them 4-5 hours a day.


Looks like your next step is a comfy set of IEMs







. Have you tried a pair of proper Complys? Or modded Shure Olives? Though, that may veil that analytical Ety sound. And are you using the HF3 or HF5? I got confused from the post







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks like your next step is a comfy set of IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have you tried a pair of proper Complys? Or modded Shure Olives? Though, that may veil that analytical Ety sound. And are you using the HF3 or HF5? I got confused from the post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In good time. I am fine using them short term, just don't feel comfortable having something in my ear canal for long periods of time. I usually only use my IEM's in the car or on the plane. I am using the HF3 with the iOS remote.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am forced back to using IEM's while at work now.


I sometimes prefer listening to my PFE232's over my D2K's


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder how my HD650 will sound with the PA2V2 amp....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think $200 is a good deal for great condition AKG K550's?


----------



## dmanstasiu

i hate you guys. i just want to sell my 580s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> i hate you guys. i just want to sell my 580s


Are you upgrading or downgrading?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In good time. I am fine using them short term, just don't feel comfortable having something in my ear canal for long periods of time. I usually only use my IEM's in the car or on the plane. I am using the HF3 with the iOS remote.


I understand that. After a while my ears start to get that dirty, waxy feeling, which I can't stand. My Beyers on the other hand are a different story.

Yeah, and I decided on 'side-grading', if you can even call it that to see if the DT770/32 LEs are in fact the better, less recessed can. If so, I think I may have found my perfect pair of cans. Anything more expensive showed to have quite a bit less bass.


----------



## Spriggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> i hate you guys. i just want to sell my 580s


ill take your 580's how much pmed


----------



## Spriggs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think $200 is a good deal for great condition AKG K550's?


my rule of thumb anything under $1000 is practically free.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> i hate you guys. i just want to sell my 580s
> 
> 
> 
> Are you upgrading or downgrading?
Click to expand...

Side-grading to something comfortable or IEM


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Side-grading to something comfortable or IEM


I can give you a lot of IEM recommendations - depending on taste, price etc


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm excited the Fostex TH-600 are coming out because it's slim pickens for closed back headphones.

http://www.headphone.com/headphones/closed.php?sort=price&dir=ASC

if you don't have any interest in the AKG K550 and Ultrasone is out of the question. next up is Beyerdynamic and Denon and those cost $300-500.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Side-grading to something comfortable or IEM
> 
> 
> 
> I can give you a lot of IEM recommendations - depending on taste, price etc
Click to expand...

BASS BASS BASS ~$100


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> BASS BASS BASS ~$100


CKS77 - no contest.


----------



## dmanstasiu

They look so awkward...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They look so awkward...


Those look absolutely normal compared to the ear rapers Etymotic likes to call IEM's.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> They look so awkward...
> 
> 
> 
> Those look absolutely normal compared to the ear rapers Etymotic likes to call IEM's.
Click to expand...

LOL ear probes. Idk.

Do you guys have any suggestions for aesthetically pleasing, and comfortable IEMs?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LOL ear probes. Idk.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions for aesthetically pleasing, and comfortable IEMs?


i remember my old Shures being fairly comfy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> LOL ear probes. Idk.
> 
> Do you guys have any suggestions for aesthetically pleasing, and comfortable IEMs?


If you got cash - which at $100 wouldn't fit the budget - but BASS IEM's:
-TF10 (not really comfortable)
-Denon C710/751 (discontinued)
-Futuresonic MG7 (not much mid-bass, but sub-bass is insane)
-Monster Miles davis tribute (discontinued and replaced with the "trumpets")
-Monster Turbine (dipped mids, bloated mid bass)
-Monster Turbine Pro gold (expensive for what they offer and they need that unlimited warranty as they break easily)
-Sennheiser IE7/8 (Nice, but I greatly dislike their sound signature, overly raved about on head-fi too)

Hope this helps somewhat - but the cream of the crop is definitely the CKS77's

Check my IEM inventory and the ratings I gave for BASS on IEM's:
http://www.totallydubbed.net/headphone-inventory/

I'm quite the basshead, at least I used to be more than I am now.
On head-fi some people would say: "I don't trust others opinions, they aren't real bassheads, but you I trust" -> that was towards people recommending the Se535's for bass (I felt like slapping them)

EDIT:
DYNAMIC DRIVERS move more air than BALANCED ARMATURE drivers, and thus feel as if they have more bass (which they do generally) - However there are some BA IEM's like the PFE232's which are quite bassy for BA's!
Alternatively, and the route I went for is getting a BA driver earphone (for the excellent mids and highs) and then pairing it up with the Digizoid ZO2 headphone amp.
That baby will give you more bass that you'll ever need in your life LOL.
Trust me, that cranked up, and double amped with the EHP-O2D - vibrates my D2K's off my head haha:
http://www.digizoid.com/zo/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> i remember my old Shures being fairly comfy.


Comfortable they might be, bass they aren't


----------



## pez

I God, I just remembered I have a pair of Turbines still. They do have soooo muchhhh bassss.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I God, I just remembered I have a pair of Turbines still. They do have soooo muchhhh bassss.


yup but they bloat the mids way too much for my liking.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I like beats for the consumer bass. I really have no problem with bloated or fake bass. the more, the better. oh and i just lost the foam covering on my junk sansa headphones, so i guess now i *have* to get new headphones. just gotta sell the HFI-580s first


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I like beats for the consumer bass. I really have no problem with bloated or fake bass. the more, the better. oh and i just lost the foam covering on my junk sansa headphones, so i guess now i *have* to get new headphones. just gotta sell the HFI-580s first


I guess the important question we need answered then is, do you only care about having lots of boom in your bass or does sound quality actually matter to you?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I like beats for the consumer bass. I really have no problem with bloated or fake bass. the more, the better. oh and i just lost the foam covering on my junk sansa headphones, so i guess now i *have* to get new headphones. just gotta sell the HFI-580s first
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the important question we need answered then is, do you only care about having lots of boom in your bass or does sound quality actually matter to you?
Click to expand...

Honestly, I'd have to say sound quality doesn't matter







I appreciate the HFI-580s since they're enjoyable to listen to, and I know they're not high-end by any means


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Honestly, I'd have to say sound quality doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the HFI-580s since they're enjoyable to listen to, and I know they're not high-end by any means



















To each their own though. It's good to be able to admit what you like, regardless of what other people think about it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Honestly, I'd have to say sound quality doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the HFI-580s since they're enjoyable to listen to, and I know they're not high-end by any means


I'm going to be unable to provide suggestions here then as sound quality is extremely important to me. The only simply, bassy headphones I know are Beats and Souls and I would die before recommending those to anyone.







Not saying your tastes or preferences are wrong or bad as there is no such thing in music, just not an area where I have any knowledge or experience at all.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Honestly, I'd have to say sound quality doesn't matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate the HFI-580s since they're enjoyable to listen to, and I know they're not high-end by any means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To each their own though. It's good to be able to admit what you like, regardless of what other people think about it.
Click to expand...

Well I can't state quality is a requirement when I want overwhelming, mind-melting bass. Those are inherently mutually exclusive. I have to choose one, and I choose bass







I do appreciate the better quality of my headphones over some junk apple headphones, but they're uncomfortable and if I'm buying new IEMs, then I want MOAR bass.

So yeah. I'm a mainstream, consumer, bass-hunting, unaudiophile.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well I can't state quality is a requirement when I want overwhelming, mind-melting bass. Those are inherently mutually exclusive. I have to choose one, and I choose bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the better quality of my headphones over some junk apple headphones, but they're uncomfortable and if I'm buying new IEMs, then I want MOAR bass.
> 
> So yeah. I'm a mainstream, consumer, bass-hunting, unaudiophile.


Hmmm... if it comes to general consumer headphones, you can try going to Best Buy or Fry's and auditioning some of the ones that they have available.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So yeah. I'm a mainstream, consumer, bass-hunting, unaudiophile.


----------



## biatchi

Bass is over rated if you ask me, which you didn't


----------



## Lazy Bear

I would say too much bass is overrated, I've realised this in light of recent headphone purchases, but a good amount of punchy bass is NOT, in my opinion, overrated! Listening to Solar Field's Second Movements - Altered without bass would not be the same as with a good amount of bass. I think if there's anything that tests bass quality, it's that whole album.

It's such a trip, too!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Well I can't state quality is a requirement when I want overwhelming, mind-melting bass. Those are inherently mutually exclusive. I have to choose one, and I choose bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do appreciate the better quality of my headphones over some junk apple headphones, but they're uncomfortable and if I'm buying new IEMs, then I want MOAR bass.
> 
> So yeah. I'm a mainstream, consumer, bass-hunting, unaudiophile.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... if it comes to general consumer headphones, you can try going to Best Buy or Fry's and auditioning some of the ones that they have available.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> So yeah. I'm a mainstream, consumer, bass-hunting, unaudiophile.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Bass is over rated if you ask me, which you didn't


Nonetheless, I came here for help because I know you guys will have better suggestions than what Bestbuy would carry. I'd prefer to avoid Beats altogether, and go for an audio company that has a product tailored to bass-usage, similar to how Ultrasone has the HFI-580

Musical spectrum : electro house, jazz, acoustic, urban folk, classical


----------



## Lazy Bear

I would say Ultrasone's bassiest headphones are the Pro 550s and the Pro 900s, but I haven't tried the HFI-580s.

Of course both of these need to be properly amped before, since they have shrill highs and without an amp that can over power the bass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Nonetheless, I came here for help because I know you guys will have better suggestions than what Bestbuy would carry. I'd prefer to avoid Beats altogether, and go for an audio company that has a product tailored to bass-usage, similar to how Ultrasone has the HFI-580
> 
> Musical spectrum : electro house, jazz, acoustic, urban folk, classical


If you can find one, the Denon D2000's were very boomy to me, too much at times. Beyer DT770 Pro's were pretty boomy too. The HE400 has great bass, but it is not the heavy, boomy mid bass I think you prefer.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I would say Ultrasone's bassiest headphones are the Pro 550s and the Pro 900s, but I haven't tried the HFI-580s.
> 
> Of course both of these need to be properly amped before, since they have shrill highs and without an amp that can over power the bass.


I'm using a FiiO E07K

The AHD2000s seem a bit out of budget here


----------



## Lazy Bear

So am I.


----------



## dmanstasiu




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Trust me dman - look at the ones I suggested for you.
Also look into the Fisher Audio Eterna.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Trust me dman - look at the ones I suggested for you.
> Also look into the Fisher Audio Eterna.


Why did I immediately think "Fisher Price" then this?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Trust me dman - look at the ones I suggested for you.
> Also look into the Fisher Audio Eterna.


Why do all of these fit like a ******


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why did I immediately think "Fisher Price" then this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do all of these fit like a ******


LOL!
Nah the FA's are comfortable - show me what you call a normal earphone?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why did I immediately think "Fisher Price" then this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why do all of these fit like a ******
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!
> Nah the FA's are comfortable - show me what you call a normal earphone?
Click to expand...

~Slaps and walks away~


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Got this today:


I'm new to this, but after giving it a listen for an hour I'm loving it. Add me to the club


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Slaps and walks away~


Aw... you dislike the pink?







I suppose these are out of the question to?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Aw... you dislike the pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose these are out of the question to?


From for him/her it would be acceptable


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Aw... you dislike the pink?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose these are out of the question to?
> 
> 
> 
> From for him/her it would be acceptable
Click to expand...

~Slaps~

BOOMPHONES MUDDABEACHES

https://www.boomphones.com/catalog/phantom?siteID=Bky.Ob.bMAU-punu9W8HdNsmQFYjS.z22Q


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Slaps~
> 
> BOOMPHONES MUDDABEACHES
> 
> https://www.boomphones.com/catalog/phantom?siteID=Bky.Ob.bMAU-punu9W8HdNsmQFYjS.z22Q


Are those beats with another logo slapped on? lol


----------



## Simca

Who knows, but apparently if you tap the logo on them, they turn into speakers and play the music on the outside of the headphones so everyone can hear.




I saw them on Peter Chao's channel.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Any cheap headphone stands? I have prime for a few more days. Looking for something around $10 just until I move back to my room.


----------



## Simca

At $10, you're looking at the http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Diversified-42978-Banana-Holder/dp/B000G66N2M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501492&sr=8-10&keywords=headphone+stands

20 is where you can actually get a headphone stand.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Any cheap headphone stands? I have prime for a few more days. Looking for something around $10 just until I move back to my room.


Pvc and pine (or all Pvc with just fittings) from home depot

Oh, and congrats on your cans. Glad you love them. I love mine!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> At $10, you're looking at the http://www.amazon.com/Spectrum-Diversified-42978-Banana-Holder/dp/B000G66N2M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501492&sr=8-10&keywords=headphone+stands
> 
> 20 is where you can actually get a headphone stand.


Wow! I can hold my bananas when I'm not using it for my headphones!? Okay what about at $20.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Pvc and pine (or all Pvc with just fittings) from home depot
> 
> Oh, and congrats on your cans. Glad you love them. I love mine!


Thank you, I'm useless when it comes to DIY, I will look around however.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Any cheap headphone stands? I have prime for a few more days. Looking for something around $10 just until I move back to my room.


http://www.amazon.com/Taymor-Chrome-European-Pedestal-Decorative/dp/B003F77SJG/ref=sr_1_37?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1361501800&sr=1-37&keywords=toilet+paper+holder

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphone-Sennheiser-Skullycandy-Platronics/dp/B007KI7BOI/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1361501877&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Peridot-Headphone-Stand-Suitable/dp/B00AE0IEHM/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1361501899&sr=1-2-catcorr&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Zirconia-Headphone-Stand-Suitable/dp/B009326J6U/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501940&sr=8-5&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501958&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Headphones-MDR-XB500-Sennheiser-Skullycandy-Platronics/dp/B008F4YKCW/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501973&sr=8-9&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphone-Sennheiser-Ultimate-Professional/dp/B008UOQIQS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501992&sr=8-7&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphones-Sennheiser-Skullycandy-Platronics/dp/B007WOGQMI/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1361502010&sr=8-12&keywords=headphone+stand

http://www.amazon.com/Force-Headset-Stand-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B00ASKNT3W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1361502042&sr=8-13&keywords=headphone+stand


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Who knows, but apparently if you tap the logo on them, they turn into speakers and play the music on the outside of the headphones so everyone can hear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw them on Peter Chao's channel.


Wow......it amazes me that people buy such crap.

Plus don't we already have headphones with speakers already?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Any cheap headphone stands? I have prime for a few more days. Looking for something around $10 just until I move back to my room.


This has been bugging me for a while actually, why does anyone even bother buying headphone stands? Mine just go on my screen, on my PC, or on my floor. They are still working fine and I have no complaints. So what is the point in spending money for that type of thing?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while actually, why does anyone even bother buying headphone stands? Mine just go on my screen, on my PC, or on my floor. They are still working fine and I have no complaints. So what is the point in spending money for that type of thing?


Haha, valid question, I just need one for when I'm not using them, I hate to just leave things around. Also the ground? People gotta walk!


----------



## bumblebee1980

my monitor comes with a "headphone hook" but i'm afraid to use it and it would be a hassle to reach around all the time.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor comes with a "headphone hook" but i'm afraid to use it and it would be a hassle to reach around all the time.


That is the best #FIRSTWORLDPROBLEM I've heard in a while, I think I'll get something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Headphone-Sennheiser-Skullycandy-Platronics/dp/B007KI7BOI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1361505352&sr=8-1&keywords=headphone+stand

or

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/60152590/


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This has been bugging me for a while actually, why does anyone even bother buying headphone stands? Mine just go on my screen, on my PC, or on my floor. They are still working fine and I have no complaints. So what is the point in spending money for that type of thing?


Display and protection. I have T50RPs that I toss around but I treat my other cans with kid gloves. These Senns feel flimsy.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I really like that Sennheiser one, Noob!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I really like that Sennheiser one, Noob!


It certainly looks nice and convenient.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Display and protection. I have T50RPs that I toss around but I treat my other cans with kid gloves. These Senns feel flimsy.


I really like that Woo Audio dual stand!


----------



## bumblebee1980

why didn't you buy it instead?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I really like that Sennheiser one, Noob!


Sennheiser one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sennheiser one?


http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501958&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+stand
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> why didn't you buy it instead?


I was going to, but it was out of stock for a really long time. I ended up getting a dual wooden one instead.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1361501958&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+stand
> I was going to, but it was out of stock for a really long time. I ended up getting a dual wooden one instead.


Thank you for the link.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Miss quote, thank you for the link though!


No problem and sorry about confusion. Corrected it as fast as I could.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it can take a while to receive something from Woo Audio sometimes it takes them weeks to ship. not a big company.


----------



## bumblebee1980

and by weeks I mean a month.. so be aware.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> and by weeks I mean a month.. so be aware.


I know what you mean. The first stand I ordered from them, by the time I got it, I had forgotten I ordered it. Was a nice surprise.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Got this today:
> 
> 
> I'm new to this, but after giving it a listen for an hour I'm loving it. Add me to the club


I'm jelly







. My LEs should be in today







. Can't wait to conduct my private listening session with them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My LEs should be in today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait to conduct my private listening session with them.


why did you order them?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> and by weeks I mean a month.. so be aware.


Yeah I can see a pattern as well. I ordered a Woo Audio single headphone stand Monday. Other than the charge processing and an email confirming the charge two days later, no further word. In the dark as regards to when shipping is due or if it's even shipped at all.

I'm finding this is the case with more than just Woo Audio.

I ordered a Schiit Magni / Modi Monday and Modi is back ordered until March 5th. I guess they are made to order and the company so small they don't pick up the phone. They prefer to work with emails which takes two days for each response. I'm not used to this kind of customer service. Great product or not, after spending so much I'm mad at myself that I just didn't shell out the extra $85 and went with the NwAvGuy Objective DAC (ODAC) + NwAvGuy O2 Headphone Amplifier combo as it would be in shipping right now or already on my desk.

As a n00b dealing with 'real' audio for the first time, the experience so far leaves nothing to be desired. Hope I never have to find out about warranty services.

Edited to add: On a side note....any links or guides on how to modify iTunes music to highest quality?

I'm trying to change them to AIFF 48,000 Khz 16bit and having issues. First it creates doubles which is no problem I can go back and delete them. However when they are re-matched up to the cloud it reverted them back to 256 kb files. Need some guidance on which format is best quality and how to guide.....thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I ordered a Schiit Magni / Modi Monday and Modi is back ordered until March 5th. I guess they are made to order and the company so small they don't pick up the phone. They prefer to work with emails which takes two days for each response. I'm not used to this kind of customer service. Great product or not, after spending so much I'm mad at myself that I just didn't shell out the extra $85 and went with the NwAvGuy Objective DAC (ODAC) + NwAvGuy O2 Headphone Amplifier combo as it would be in shipping right now or already on my desk.
> 
> As a n00b dealing with 'real' audio for the first time, the experience so far leaves nothing to be desired. Hope I never have to find out about warranty services.
> 
> Edited to add: On a side note....any links or guides on how to modify iTunes music to highest quality?
> 
> I'm trying to change them to AIFF 48,000 Khz 16bit and having issues. First it creates doubles which is no problem I can go back and delete them. However when they are re-matched up to the cloud it reverted them back to 256 kb files. Need some guidance on which format is best quality and how to guide.....thanks in advance.


On the contrary, the reason for Schiit's delay (and often times the delays with some other audiophile companies) is that they get large batches produced at once, not building them to order. It just so happens that they've been getting more orders than expected (you don't want to order too much and be sitting on a lot of product), so they're probably in a dry spell with no stock between batches. You just caught them at the wrong time.

Large production runs with automated SMT lines are the ways to get costs down.

OTOH, O2 is a through-hole DIY-focused design, so the entities like JDSLabs pumping them out can make to order if they really wanted. They can't just run it through a machine anyway; almost 100 parts need to be manually stuffed and soldered. Thus O2 is suitable to low costs for an individual that wants to put something together for one or a handful of people, but it's not as much suitable to making thousands, where production time and production costs just scale linearly with number of units made.

About iTunes... in general, if you have music files, there is nothing that can be done to improve the quality. If you convert formats to a lossy format, that is degrading quality. If you are changing the sample rate, that is degrading quality. CD audio is 44.1 kHz. But I guess you're talking about the format to archive stuff from, when importing new CDs? As for what it allows you to sync, it might just be 256 kbps AAC? I'm not sure. Around 256 kbps AAC (encoded from CD audio) is very high quality anyway, so I wouldn't feel too bad about that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yeah I can see a pattern as well. I ordered a Woo Audio single headphone stand Monday. Other than the charge processing and an email confirming the charge two days later, no further word. In the dark as regards to when shipping is due or if it's even shipped at all.
> 
> I'm finding this is the case with more than just Woo Audio.
> 
> I ordered a Schiit Magni / Modi Monday and Modi is back ordered until March 5th. I guess they are made to order and the company so small they don't pick up the phone. They prefer to work with emails which takes two days for each response. I'm not used to this kind of customer service. Great product or not, after spending so much I'm mad at myself that I just didn't shell out the extra $85 and went with the NwAvGuy Objective DAC (ODAC) + NwAvGuy O2 Headphone Amplifier combo as it would be in shipping right now or already on my desk.
> 
> As a n00b dealing with 'real' audio for the first time, the experience so far leaves nothing to be desired. Hope I never have to find out about warranty services.
> 
> Edited to add: On a side note....any links or guides on how to modify iTunes music to highest quality?
> 
> I'm trying to change them to AIFF 48,000 Khz 16bit and having issues. First it creates doubles which is no problem I can go back and delete them. However when they are re-matched up to the cloud it reverted them back to 256 kb files. Need some guidance on which format is best quality and how to guide.....thanks in advance.


I know it can be frustrating waiting around in silence, but I can promise you that both companies are pretty darn good and feedback from other audiophiles about their customer service when a product is defective or has issues, have been favorable. Small companies don't have the manpower, budget, and material resources that larger companies have so things will be slower. The benefit however is that you are not giving your money to a souless, faceless corporation, but company founded and ran by people like you and me. My experiences dealing with both Woo Audio and Schiit have been nothing but good and though shipping and communication do take longer than expected, it will happen.







That being said I really liked the O2 and JDS Labs is an awesome company to work with.


----------



## Arizonian

What's the best format to save audio files from iTunes to get the most out of a real pair of headsets? Not worried about size, more about qaulity. Something that can also be played on an iPod or iPhone.

I guess I'm confused to what I'm reading. Flac, AIFF, AAC, Apple Lossless. Free Lossless Audio Codec isn't supported on iTunes so I was thinking next best quality would be AIFF?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's the best format to save audio files from iTunes to get the most out of a real pair of headsets? Not worried about size, more about qaulity. Something that can also be played on an iPod or iPhone.
> 
> I guess I'm confused to what I'm reading. Flac, AIFF, AAC, Apple Lossless. Free Lossless Audio Codec isn't supported on iTunes so I was thinking next best quality would be AIFF?


ALAC. Transcode from FLAC


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's the best format to save audio files from iTunes to get the most out of a real pair of headsets? Not worried about size, more about qaulity. Something that can also be played on an iPod or iPhone.
> 
> I guess I'm confused to what I'm reading. Flac, AIFF, AAC, Apple Lossless. Free Lossless Audio Codec isn't supported on iTunes so I was thinking next best quality would be AIFF?


That would be Apple Lossless Audio Codec AKA ALAC


----------



## bumblebee1980

are you using iTunes on MAC?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> are you using iTunes on MAC?


iTunes on Windows 8


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh god


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> why did you order them?


I was doing a bunch of reading on headphones and decided that I would prefer a 'brighter' DT 770 if anything. I then came across an article claiming the 32 ohm LEs to be less recessed in the mids, while still retaining that shiny treble and deep extensive bass. Needless to say after about 20 minutes of listening the mids are more prominent. This mid presence is also improving the soundstage, which is amazing. For me, this is already an upgrade. We shall see though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yeah I can see a pattern as well. I ordered a Woo Audio single headphone stand Monday. Other than the charge processing and an email confirming the charge two days later, no further word. In the dark as regards to when shipping is due or if it's even shipped at all.
> 
> I'm finding this is the case with more than just Woo Audio.
> 
> I ordered a Schiit Magni / Modi Monday and Modi is back ordered until March 5th. I guess they are made to order and the company so small they don't pick up the phone. They prefer to work with emails which takes two days for each response. I'm not used to this kind of customer service. Great product or not, after spending so much I'm mad at myself that I just didn't shell out the extra $85 and went with the NwAvGuy Objective DAC (ODAC) + NwAvGuy O2 Headphone Amplifier combo as it would be in shipping right now or already on my desk.
> 
> As a n00b dealing with 'real' audio for the first time, the experience so far leaves nothing to be desired. Hope I never have to find out about warranty services.
> 
> Edited to add: On a side note....any links or guides on how to modify iTunes music to highest quality?
> 
> I'm trying to change them to AIFF 48,000 Khz 16bit and having issues. First it creates doubles which is no problem I can go back and delete them. However when they are re-matched up to the cloud it reverted them back to 256 kb files. Need some guidance on which format is best quality and how to guide.....thanks in advance.


That's strange, and I guarantee their email routine isn't normally that way. I had a 5-10 email conversation with Jason the other day within a 2 hour span. I received the first response back in less than 15 minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> iTunes on Windows 8


Yeah, iTunes has greatly improved with v11. Use ALAC and you should be set. It's what I'm doing.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> iTunes on Windows 8




have you tried JRiver?

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/section/ca-academy-2/


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried JRiver?
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/section/ca-academy-2/


Looking into this, thank you.







Been getting my info https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=staticpage&pagename=which_kind.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's strange, and I guarantee their email routine isn't normally that way. I had a 5-10 email conversation with Jason the other day within a 2 hour span. I received the first response back in less than 15 minutes.
> 
> Yeah, iTunes has greatly improved with v11. Use ALAC and you should be set. It's what I'm doing.


Opposite with me. Still waiting four hours later from this mornings question what happened to sending the Magni without the Modi.

Anyway....OK so I've converted all that could be converted to ALAC in iTunes. Wasn't sure which format would bring the most sound I can get. Thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## bumblebee1980

JRiver was practically made for audiophiles.

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/436-jriver-media-center-17-detail/

download trial and give it a try

http://www.jriver.com/download.html


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use Foobar!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I use Foobar!


Second Foobar, but I mostly just use Amazon MP3 web player since that's where I buy all my music.


----------



## bumblebee1980

same but JRiver is better.. only reason I still use Foobar is because I have been using it for like a million years.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver was practically made for audiophiles.
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/436-jriver-media-center-17-detail/
> 
> download trial and give it a try
> 
> http://www.jriver.com/download.html


I bought that program years ago and it's the best in terms of music listening experience. Audio from video files really shine too. Watching movies is great with it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

JRiver is also coming to MAC soon.

Computeraudiophile.com is also a great site.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Looking into this, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been getting my info https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=staticpage&pagename=which_kind.
> Opposite with me. Still waiting four hours later from this mornings question what happened to sending the Magni without the Modi.
> 
> Anyway....OK so I've converted all that could be converted to ALAC in iTunes. Wasn't sure which format would bring the most sound I can get. Thank you for clearing that up.


Yeah, iTunes looks nice IMO, and ALAC is great because it will actually hold tagging info. Album art is one of my hugest things to have. iTunes is still far from perfect, but iTunes 11 has improved it's Windows performance for the better. I do really miss Cover Flow, though







.

I'll have to look into JRiver. Looks nice, but I always hated buying these kinda things. I'll give the Trial a look, though.

Little notes on the LEs so far. Noticeably lighter than the standard 770/80s. Not sure what my feelings are about the pleather pads are yet. They have a somewhat 'greasy' feeling to them, as does the headband, but it's not as bad as one would think. They are a bit easier to drive, but the difference isn't huge like one might assume with 32 ohm vs 80 ohm.


----------



## bumblebee1980

iTunes is not good lol

yes JRiver cost $50 but it's pocket change in the grand scheme of things. try before you buy


----------



## mikeaj

I continue to use foobar because of its plugins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Little notes on the LEs so far. Noticeably lighter than the standard 770/80s. Not sure what my feelings are about the pleather pads are yet. They have a somewhat 'greasy' feeling to them, as does the headband, but it's not as bad as one would think. They are a bit easier to drive, but the difference isn't huge like one might assume with 32 ohm vs 80 ohm.


What difference would one assume with 32 vs 80 ohms?

At a given volume setting with a near-0 ohm source, you get a 4 dB difference in power delivered (4 dB less to the 80 ohm version). If output dB SPL / 1 mW is the same for both, then that's a 4 dB difference in volume total... not trivial but not a lot and I definitely wouldn't expect huge things.

Mayhaps some people need to level up their expectations.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> iTunes is not good lol
> 
> yes JRiver cost $50 but it's pocket change in the grand scheme of things. try before you buy


JRiver has a free version, Media Jukebox. I use it, though it doesn't have all the goodies that Media Center has. I may upgrade in the future, but I'm happy for now.


----------



## connectwise

I use the isone plugin as well as others with jriver. I've also used different plugins with foobar as well. Overall I like the experience and listening quality with Jriver better.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I've used foobar for years but never got into plugins, what are some I should look into?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I've used foobar for years but never got into plugins, what are some I should look into?


A lot of it is just UI / tagging / features and exotic file formats support.

One of the most useful if testing lossy encoding would be the ABX comparator plugin. On Vista and later, the WASAPI exclusive mode plugin allows foobar to be the only program using the audio stack (cuts out sound from everything else), which could be useful.

But as for anything that affects the sound, if you're a purist then you might use nothing and there's nothing wrong with that. Here is a short list though:

Graphic equalizer (foo_dsp_xgeq) - better than built-in EQ, also has 31 bands (one per 1/3 octave) for finer adjusting
SoX resampler - if for example you're outputting 44.1 kHz but have some files that are 48 kHz or 96 kHz or whatever, you need sample rate conversion and this in theory does a better job with that and is configurable
Crossfeed (foo_dsp_xfeed) - if you think the stereo separation is too wide in general or on some tracks, this does intelligent L -> R and R -> L mixing as you'd have in real life listening to speakers, and is fairly configurable (in real life, your right ear hears a time-delayed and filtered version of what the L speaker outputs and similar for the left ear, so music mixed on speakers may sound wrong on headphones... very YMMV for many reasons)
bs2b - just another crossfeed implementation, but I think the above or one of the VST plugins is better
There are also all sorts of VST plugins you can use via the VST wrapper plugin. With those you can get other options for things like EQ, crossfeed (e.g. TB Isone).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Windows media player here - I love its simplicity


----------



## dmanstasiu

iTunes ... ugh. I loved the old iTunes for its simplicity. But it didn't have FLAC support, so I went to Foobar. But i hate foobar's GUI, it's so annoying

Does anyone know a bit one-touch FLAC -> MP3 converter? 320kbps


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> iTunes ... ugh. I loved the old iTunes for its simplicity. But it didn't have FLAC support, so I went to Foobar. But i hate foobar's GUI, it's so annoying


How is the old iTunes different from the new one?


----------



## biatchi

Skin it then!


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Windows media player here - I love its simplicity


LOL...what about vlc then?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> iTunes ... ugh. I loved the old iTunes for its simplicity. But it didn't have FLAC support, so I went to Foobar. But i hate foobar's GUI, it's so annoying
> 
> 
> 
> How is the old iTunes different from the new one?
Click to expand...

I cant drag/drop directly to a playlist and / or my iPod


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I cant drag/drop directly to a playlist and / or my iPod


Why not?


----------



## Simca

I love how some people make out JRiver to sound better than most other audio programs.

Foobar is so difficult to use it's not worth using.

If you're looking for an itunes experience with more formats supported including FLAC and very very easy skinning, MediaMonkey is very good..and it's free.

This is my current Media Monkey skin.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> A lot of it is just UI / tagging / features and exotic file formats support.
> 
> One of the most useful if testing lossy encoding would be the ABX comparator plugin. On Vista and later, the WASAPI exclusive mode plugin allows foobar to be the only program using the audio stack (cuts out sound from everything else), which could be useful.
> 
> But as for anything that affects the sound, if you're a purist then you might use nothing and there's nothing wrong with that. Here is a short list though:
> 
> Graphic equalizer (foo_dsp_xgeq) - better than built-in EQ, also has 31 bands (one per 1/3 octave) for finer adjusting
> SoX resampler - if for example you're outputting 44.1 kHz but have some files that are 48 kHz or 96 kHz or whatever, you need sample rate conversion and this in theory does a better job with that and is configurable
> Crossfeed (foo_dsp_xfeed) - if you think the stereo separation is too wide in general or on some tracks, this does intelligent L -> R and R -> L mixing as you'd have in real life listening to speakers, and is fairly configurable (in real life, your right ear hears a time-delayed and filtered version of what the L speaker outputs and similar for the left ear, so music mixed on speakers may sound wrong on headphones... very YMMV for many reasons)
> bs2b - just another crossfeed implementation, but I think the above or one of the VST plugins is better
> There are also all sorts of VST plugins you can use via the VST wrapper plugin. With those you can get other options for things like EQ, crossfeed (e.g. TB Isone).


Thank you! I'm totally new to all of this, I kind of know what a equalizer is but not really







Learning a lot this week.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Skin it then!


That's what I do, stock UI is not visually my liking.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I cant drag/drop directly to a playlist and / or my iPod
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

You're making me feel ******ed D: BECAUSE THE PLAYLISTS AREN'T THERE


----------



## Texasinstrument

Can I join the club? I'm using SONY MDR-V6 + ASUS Xonar DGX.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I love how some people make out JRiver to sound better than most other audio programs.
> 
> Foobar is so difficult to use it's not worth using.
> 
> If you're looking for an itunes experience with more formats supported including FLAC and very very easy skinning, MediaMonkey is very good..and it's free.
> 
> This is my current Media Monkey skin.


actually when I tried the trial my music sounded better haha

can't explain it. don't care. if I had to do it all over I would go JRiver.


----------



## Simca

Placebo.

Though, I do have to say some programs are poorly tuned. I have heard differences between audio players.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if more space is a placebo. you won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## Simca

Space?


----------



## bumblebee1980

my music sounded more spacious. it wasn't subtle either.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my music sounded more spacious. it wasn't subtle either.


I'll take up your challenge? Let me get it.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Thank you! I'm totally new to all of this, I kind of know what a equalizer is but not really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learning a lot this week.
> That's what I do, stock UI is not visually my liking.


Dude I LOVE Good News for People Who Love Bad News!


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Dude I LOVE Good News for People Who Love Bad News!


Dude! I know right, IMO it doesn't get much better! one of my favorite albums of all time.


----------



## Simca

The equalizer in JRiver is...confusing. It's very smooth UNLIKE Media Monkey. Media Monkey's is very jagged and rough in it's transition. When you move the slider, it's not smooth and pleasant; however, raising the equalizer on JRiver feels like it does nothing more than raise the volume of the ENTIRE spectrum no matter what slider you move up. In short it feels absolutely useless. While Media Monkey's equalizer is very rough and could use some better coding, it works much better. You know what the equalizer changes do.

JRiver has WAY more DSP changes than MediaMonkey. In this sense, it's much more customizable if you're into that sort of thing. You probably believe JRiver sounds more spacious because it does. There are active DSP's in the options to make it sounds more spacious through DSP's. There are DSP's to make music sound more "spacious" and to make headphones less fatiguing.

Check out the DSP Studio in JRiver, you probably have an effect active like Concert Hall, Recording Studio etc.. If you increase the number to the right of it you can increase the spaciousness of the music. There's also a "Surround Field" that further helps with making music sound spacious.

I have to say though, the Analyzer is a fantastic tool.

Skinning is better on JRiver, though MM doesn't necessarily disappoint either.

I can't say that it sounds better than MM though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I continue to use foobar because of its plugins.
> What difference would one assume with 32 vs 80 ohms?
> 
> At a given volume setting with a near-0 ohm source, you get a 4 dB difference in power delivered (4 dB less to the 80 ohm version). If output dB SPL / 1 mW is the same for both, then that's a 4 dB difference in volume total... not trivial but not a lot and I definitely wouldn't expect huge things.
> 
> Mayhaps some people need to level up their expectations.


Oh of course, but the way it's subliminally marketed makes some people thing this way. 32 ohm, 1.6m cable, more discrete design to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> iTunes is not good lol
> 
> yes JRiver cost $50 but it's pocket change in the grand scheme of things. try before you buy


Why is it not good? iTunes performs just fine. Because you don't care for it doesn't mean it's bad







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> iTunes ... ugh. I loved the old iTunes for its simplicity. But it didn't have FLAC support, so I went to Foobar. But i hate foobar's GUI, it's so annoying
> 
> Does anyone know a bit one-touch FLAC -> MP3 converter? 320kbps


dbPowerAmp is decent. Not free, but utilizes all cores and speeds up the conversion process by well...4 times for me







.


----------



## Simca

itunes doesn't support FLAC and that's it's greatest downfall. It's also a heavy program. When iTunes goes off on a tangent it can completely destroy a lot of time and work with tagging. iTunes also is completely ******ed when it comes to syncing an iphone or idevice.

Also, please tell me I'm wrong about the equalizer in JRiver because that's really what's holding me back from embracing it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LOL...what about vlc then?


I like VLC for video playback on .mkv files only really


----------



## Simca

VLC is inferior. Daum PotPlayer is better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just downloaded a trial for JRiver. It reminds me a lot of MusicBee. Anyone here like Enya or Norah Jones?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi can i please join the club! Thanks !

Sennheiser HD800 & Ultrasone Signature DJ


----------



## Lazy Bear

That's more than 2k in headphones, mother of god.


----------



## Simca

Personally wouldn't pay the hefty fee of the Signature Pro, but I'm interested to hear his opinion of the two and how they compliment each other.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> itunes doesn't support FLAC and that's it's greatest downfall. It's also a heavy program. When iTunes goes off on a tangent it can completely destroy a lot of time and work with tagging. iTunes also is completely ******ed when it comes to syncing an iphone or idevice.
> 
> Also, please tell me I'm wrong about the equalizer in JRiver because that's really what's holding me back from embracing it.


When it's so easy to convert to ALAC it shouldn't be an issue. It is a resource hog, but if you back up your less than 1mb library file, you get to keep tagging, AND ratings.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> itunes doesn't support FLAC and that's it's greatest downfall. It's also a heavy program. When iTunes goes off on a tangent it can completely destroy a lot of time and work with tagging. iTunes also is completely ******ed when it comes to syncing an iphone or idevice.
> 
> Also, please tell me I'm wrong about the equalizer in JRiver because that's really what's holding me back from embracing it.
> 
> 
> 
> When it's so easy to convert to ALAC it shouldn't be an issue. It is a resource hog, but if you back up your less than 1mb library file, you get to keep tagging, AND ratings.
Click to expand...

Why would I convert my entire library from FLAC to ALAC just for a player that doesn't even look nice? I prefer players I can skin and if I can skin them dark colors, all the better.

iTunes was nice back in the day and more importantly if you just have MP3s..but if not..there are many other players better than iTunes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Now if only the mods switched the OP...we could get the OP actually updated....


----------



## hatlesschimp

$1595 for the HD800's
$900 for the Sig DJ's
$800 for the Bursons DAC

The Sig DJs are for when i travel because i can swap the 6mm lead with the 3.5 for my phone and laptop and they have a low impedance. the HD800s are pure home music and gaming. Although the DJ's are doing ok for BF3 and COD. But the clarity on the HD800s is amazing and if they had a little more base they would be perfect!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why would I convert my entire library from FLAC to ALAC just for a player that doesn't even look nice? I prefer players I can skin and if I can skin them dark colors, all the better.
> 
> iTunes was nice back in the day and more importantly if you just have MP3s..but if not..there are many other players better than iTunes.


I'm not trying to convert you over to the 'dark side' or anything lol. Calm down .

If it's what you started with, its not a bad option though, and musically, doesn't lack anything unless you want random features.


----------



## hatlesschimp

What is the best FLAC player i have used WMP and i find the songs all slow down about 2 minutes in. Like what the??? and win amp is the only other one ive used. So whats the best or better than WMP and WINAMP?

Thanks


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> What is the best FLAC player i have used WMP and i find the songs all slow down about 2 minutes in. Like what the??? and win amp is the only other one ive used. So whats the best or better than WMP and WINAMP?
> 
> Thanks


I've tried Winamp before but I didn't like how cluttered it was so I switched to Foobar2000 and I've been using it for years. It plays FLAC perfectly fine and almost anything else you can throw at it.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Im getting Media Monkey. Thanks


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When it's so easy to convert to ALAC it shouldn't be an issue. It is a resource hog, but if you back up your less than 1mb library file, you get to keep tagging, AND ratings.


JRiver does ratings...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver was practically made for audiophiles.
> 
> http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/436-jriver-media-center-17-detail/
> 
> download trial and give it a try
> 
> http://www.jriver.com/download.html


So I tried Jriver and as my first trial of anything and I liked it. It was easy for me to convert my AAC to FLAC. I can see my hard drive space being eaten up quite nicely too. Glad I went 1TB Velociraptor.

I'm impressed as any noob wearing a great head set for the first time would be so gullible to be tonight.







After 60 hrs of burn in, finally turned them up. As of yet only running off my mobo.







Schiit Magni incoming next week and hopefully by end of next the Modi around the 9th of March.

I'm bummed because I figured out tonight I've been listening to trash sounding quality forever. What's more exciting to me is my HD650 is not even being pushed without an amp/dac yet. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will give the other names being thrown around a try before I commit .







FLAC only moving forward for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi can i please join the club! Thanks !
> 
> Sennheiser HD800 & Ultrasone Signature DJ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice set of Senn HD800...







I looked at those but my wallet ROLF at me so I settled for the HD650's. So I know what's on your desk now.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I've tried Winamp before but I didn't like how cluttered it was so I switched to Foobar2000 and I've been using it for years. It plays FLAC perfectly fine and almost anything else you can throw at it.


How did you get the UI to look like that? I just started using Foobar2k last week and I'd love to have that kind of look to it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> How did you get the UI to look like that? I just started using Foobar2k last week and I'd love to have that kind of look to it.


PM'ed


----------



## Tman5293

Me and my Sennheiser HD 280 Pro headphones would like to join.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So I tried Jriver and as my first trial of anything and I liked it. It was easy for me to convert my AAC to FLAC. I can see my hard drive space being eaten up quite nicely too. Glad I went 1TB Velociraptor.
> 
> I'm impressed as any noob wearing a great head set for the first time would be so gullible to be tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 60 hrs of burn in, finally turned them up. As of yet only running off my mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiit Magni incoming next week and hopefully by end of next the Modi around the 9th of March.
> 
> I'm bummed because I figured out tonight I've been listening to trash sounding quality forever. What's more exciting to me is my HD650 is not even being pushed without an amp/dac yet. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will give the other names being thrown around a try before I commit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAC only moving forward for me.
> Very nice set of Senn HD800...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at those but my wallet ROLF at me so I settled for the HD650's. So I know what's on your desk now.


the mastering engineer behind the album is more important. you and I could start a garage band and record in 24/192 and I guarantee you it will sound bad haha


----------



## bumblebee1980

a lot of music is compressed too specially Top 40. it's been going on since the 80's.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57454451-47/the-top-10-reasons-why-music-is-compressed/

an uncompressed track with high dynamic range over the radio through a crappy car stereo is going to sound bad so they compress it. television commercials are also bad because they want to increase levels TO GET YOUR ATTENTION so they compress it.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just downloaded a trial for JRiver. It reminds me a lot of MusicBee. Anyone here like Enya or Norah Jones?


Yeah, I have Norah's last few albums. Enya only a few. All sound great on jriver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> VLC is inferior. Daum PotPlayer is better.




Easy there tiger.


----------



## Simca

What's the purpose of converting AAC to FLAC? You're not getting anything out of that conversion and probably losing quality. In fact, if it's eating up more storage space to move to FLAC that makes even less sense.

You want to rip from CD to FLAC, not CD to AAC to FLAC. You want to download straight to FLAC. There's no purpose of taking one file type and making it another unless if your music player doesn't accept it.

It's not hipster. I used to use VLC as well, but Daum is just better. Why don't you go try it out? I've tried tons of video players including KM Player (Nice UI, but doesn't support as many files and has trouble running them..also takes a long time to start up?), Media Player Classic (Good little video player, but gave me some problems at times. I would recommend this video player as well), GOM Player(I don't remember why I didn't keep this one), VLC played everything and was relatively easy to use, but the quality was inferior and a few more. Daum was the best.

JRiver seems like a very nice program..whether it's worth $50 is up to the individual user. I assume the Jukebox version may be interesting to most. All in all, it has many options that can add to the experience with it's many DSPs. Relatively simple to use. Nice skinning. Audio/Video/Image playing. Fast load up times (I like that a lot even though MM4 is only 0.5 to 1 second slower) and most importantly it's excellent ripping/conversion of files.

I don't like the equalizer though. I wish they would make it a little more obvious when something is selected or not as well. Sometimes it's difficult to know if you've made a change or not or if that change is active. I dislike how when you jump from one option to another the music/volume jumps up a notch (try going from equalizer to analyzer even if the EQ isn't active).

I'd say it's pretty A grade software..I'll continue to review it....

But out of the box, MediaMonkey is very straight forward with you. If you want to get the best sound without the trouble, MediaMonkey 4 is very easy and does a great job.

Awkwardly, I feel JRiver is hampering the bass on my headphones.


----------



## biatchi

I agree that the image quality from VLC is not great at all. I personally find Daum player to start up slowly and KMplayer to start quicker So I use it instead. Both are leagues ahead of VLC though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> MediaMonkey and JRiver/Juke Box
> 
> Also why do people tell me to calm down? Do you imagine me standing on my desk yelling at you?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE YOU SHOULD CALM DOWN.


Yes, precisely







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> JRiver does ratings...


I never said it didn't. I was saying it's possible to keep all of these tags and ratings across programs, and moving libraries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So I tried Jriver and as my first trial of anything and I liked it. It was easy for me to convert my AAC to FLAC. I can see my hard drive space being eaten up quite nicely too. Glad I went 1TB Velociraptor.
> 
> I'm impressed as any noob wearing a great head set for the first time would be so gullible to be tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 60 hrs of burn in, finally turned them up. As of yet only running off my mobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiit Magni incoming next week and hopefully by end of next the Modi around the 9th of March.
> 
> I'm bummed because I figured out tonight I've been listening to trash sounding quality forever. What's more exciting to me is my HD650 is not even being pushed without an amp/dac yet. Thanks for all the suggestions. I will give the other names being thrown around a try before I commit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLAC only moving forward for me.
> Very nice set of Senn HD800...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at those but my wallet ROLF at me so I settled for the HD650's. So I know what's on your desk now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What's the purpose of converting AAC to FLAC? You're not getting anything out of that conversion and probably losing quality. In fact, if it's eating up more storage space to move to FLAC that makes even less sense.
> 
> You want to rip from CD to FLAC, not CD to AAC to FLAC. You want to download straight to FLAC. There's no purpose of taking one file type and making it another unless if your music player doesn't accept it.


She beat me to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's not hipster. I used to use VLC as well, but Daum is just better. Why don't you go try it out? I've tried tons of video players including KM Player (Nice UI, but doesn't support as many files and has trouble running them..also takes a long time to start up?), Media Player Classic (Good little video player, but gave me some problems at times. I would recommend this video player as well), GOM Player(I don't remember why I didn't keep this one), VLC played everything and was relatively easy to use, but the quality was inferior and a few more. Daum was the best.
> 
> JRiver seems like a very nice program..whether it's worth $50 is up to the individual user. I assume the Jukebox version may be interesting to most. All in all, it has many options that can add to the experience with it's many DSPs. Relatively simple to use. Nice skinning. Audio/Video/Image playing. Fast load up times (I like that a lot even though MM4 is only 0.5 to 1 second slower) and most importantly it's excellent ripping/conversion of files.
> 
> I don't like the equalizer though. I wish they would make it a little more obvious when something is selected or not as well. Sometimes it's difficult to know if you've made a change or not or if that change is active. I dislike how when you jump from one option to another the music/volume jumps up a notch (try going from equalizer to analyzer even if the EQ isn't active).
> 
> I'd say it's pretty A grade software..I'll continue to review it....
> 
> But out of the box, MediaMonkey is very straight forward with you. If you want to get the best sound without the trouble, MediaMonkey 4 is very easy and does a great job.
> 
> Awkwardly, I feel JRiver is hampering the bass on my headphones.


You're standing on your desk again...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You're standing on your desk again...


haha


----------



## MClouse

Astro A40


----------



## Lazy Bear

Since we don't get enough headphone porn in here, I figured I'd contribute a little bit. I just got Noob's K550s, and I figured I'd take pictures of my other cans as well! Prepare for image dump.

*AKG K550s:*












*Beyer DT880 Pros:*






*Ultrasone Pro 550s:*










I notice that I did not take as many pictures of the DT880s as much as either of the other headphones, but I think it is because they are not as pretty as the other two.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lovely high-res pics!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I should take some porn shots of my HD650.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Looking at those pic's are making me feel like I should retake mine... Looking good!


----------



## pez

My love for Simca is unconditional. It's struggles that make it worth it.









My dorm furniture is so awful I can't really take headphone porn shots.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I live in a house with a bunch of people so I was able to use the nice table that we have.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's nice but it does nothing for me. there are dozens of unboxing videos and hundreds of photos.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> VLC is inferior. Daum PotPlayer is better.


Agreed.


----------



## Simca

Of course, ONLY INFERIOR BEINGS DISAGREE WITH ME. KYAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course, ONLY INFERIOR BEINGS DISAGREE WITH ME. KYAHAHAHAHA!


You're still standing on a table....
Sit down.


----------



## givmedew

Would like to join HD590s for the last 11yrs NuForce uDac for the last 3. Bose in ears and sony noise canceling in ears for traveling and playing pool/poker.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course, ONLY INFERIOR BEINGS DISAGREE WITH ME. KYAHAHAHAHA!


Isn't everybody an inferior being to you what with you being a deity and all?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Of course, ONLY INFERIOR BEINGS DISAGREE WITH ME. KYAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't everybody an inferior being to you what with you being a deity and all?
Click to expand...

Basically, but I try not to make it so obvious to everyone. It hurts their feelings when they're made aware they're inferior.


----------



## Simca




----------



## bumblebee1980

the pleather headband and pads are so cheap on the HiFiMAN HE-500


----------



## OC'ing Noob

While I understood the foam and plastic is what allows the headphones to be so light, I really wish they could have made it look less... cheap looking. I love how they sound however and I am currently rediscovering so much of my music. Pink Floyd, Daft Punk, Evanescence, Whitney Houston, Enya... List goes on and on!


----------



## bumblebee1980

you show the HE-500 to someone and tell them you paid $700 they will laugh at you but I guess the same could be said for any of the headphones we own haha



5 screws in the rod blocks. that band is made out of lamb skin and stitched well (also come in suede) unlike the HE-500. the grill on the LCD-2 has 4 screws in it. lamb skin ear pads are angled and spacious (also comes in suede).

I wish HiFiMAN did something about this. maybe they should start manufacturing in the US.


----------



## pez

What's up with the noob that doesn't know how to resize their photos?


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's called lazy.


----------



## Simca

I did resize it.. .down to 1920x1272 from 4k and left it. That large so ppl can zoom in. Noob.


----------



## pez

So the 770/32 LEs definitely have a very noticeable midrange boost. Voices are more prominent, snares 'pop', etc, but for now it seems to be crowding in on my treble. The instrument separation to boot seems to be worse, but maybe that's a 'break in' thing. Still testing.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Just bought n downloaded Crysis 2 on steam. Ive never played the crysis series ever in my life. It was good the first 30minutes i played. I used the HD800's and the sounds were amazing. Tomorrow i might try the Signature DJs and compare the two headphones.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So the 770/32 LEs definitely have a very noticeable midrange boost. Voices are more prominent, snares 'pop', etc, but for now it seems to be crowding in on my treble. The instrument separation to boot seems to be worse, but maybe that's a 'break in' thing. Still testing.


Which 770 is the best 770?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Which 770 is the best 770?


I'm trying to reserve my judgement as the 80s I have, have significantly more usage on them. I can tell already, though, the pleather earpads seems to be holding them back. I switched the earpads between the two and the LEs sound much better with the velours. When listening with the pleather pads, it feels like they need to 'open up'. To me they feel congested. I'm going to be doing some extensive listening over the next week or so, so keep watching for my random, yet crazy updates







.

In short, I'm still leaning towards the 80s.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Differences between the 80s and the 250s?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Differences between the 80s and the 250s?


250s have more treble, that was the only significant difference I could tell between the two.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I protest shrinkage!









Does anyone else here tube roll?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Differences between the 80s and the 250s?


That one I don't have experience with. The LEs with the Velour pads are fantastic. I just did a little A/B testing (removing, replacing these pads are a pain) by putting velour on the left sideof both sets and pleather on the right. Pleather is a no go on either can for me. Awful, IMO. The more forward midrange is remaining present with the velour pads on the LEs. If this isn't due to not being 'burned in', I will be happy. If this remains, I will end up keeping the LEs. Downside is the fact that they excel more with the velour pads means they cost me nearly twice what I paid for my DT 770/80s. That, and I want a longer cable







. Soundstage is improved as well.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Fun to listen to


----------



## chinesekiwi

Below is something better that isn't just simple left to right / right to left binaural panning and to be honest, musically and visually better as well. Listen with headphones / earphones and of course 720p+ for justice.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Downloading FLAC album, I'll be back in a bit









Also I seem to have misplaced / lost my E07K. This bothers me









any other song suggestions to appreciate headphones? (No metal please *cough* dream theatre *cough*)


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Downloading FLAC album, I'll be back in a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I seem to have misplaced / lost my E07K. This bothers me


Where can one buy Flac albums? I currently use Amazon but best I get is only 256kbps.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I never said anything about buying :|

That being said, many unknown artists have bandcamps sites setup where you can buy their albums / EPs available in FLAC. I've bought a number of albums from local / unknown artists when they had such a system setup.
http://speakforyourself.imogenheap.com/

Bandcamp enables artists to sell directly to fans, and you can pay the price you'd like. In recent purchases, I've usually paid $25 for FLAC versions.


----------



## biatchi

Rip fron a CD


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I never said anything about buying :|
> 
> That being said, many unknown artists have bandcamps sites setup where you can buy their albums / EPs available in FLAC. I've bought a number of albums from local / unknown artists when they had such a system setup.


Ahh.... Gotcha..... :/


----------



## dmanstasiu

http://imogenheap.com/propellerseeds/


----------



## Simca

https://www.hdtracks.com/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Wow, the last 10 albums I bought where less then $5.. I appreciate high quality music but $20 for a album?? Respect to the ears that buy that.


----------



## Simca

Buy the CD then.~Raises backhand.~


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy the CD then.~Raises backhand.~


That's what I usually do but I'm to lazy to rip


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> That's what I usually do but I'm to lazy to rip


Err. Put CD in computer. Hit a couple of buttons. Not too much more to do.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> Err. Put CD in computer. Hit a couple of buttons. Not too much more to do.


Ohh.. I forgot to say I don't have a CD drive anymore :/ I'm not complaining though, I got all the MP3 versions when Amazon introduced AutoRip.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Who uses a CD drive anymore? Gotta save those drive bays for reservoirs and dual DDCs.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Who uses a CD driver anymore? Gotta save those drive bays for reservoirs and dual DDCs.


Yeah, or in my case I don't like how they look, Also great for keeping Hard drives


----------



## pez

Buy CD on Amazon for ~$10 shipped and get it in 2 days. Also, wait for sales on CDs, which happens all the time.

Another site that's a ripoff is Beatport. Their lossless fee is outrageous.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Below is something better that isn't just simple left to right / right to left binaural panning and to be honest, musically and visually better as well. Listen with headphones / earphones and of course 720p+ for justice.


Great sound through my LEs. Really made me appreciate the soundstage they have. It's not really my type of music (maybe if more was going on instrumentally).

After about 4 hours of 'burn-in' the LEs with the pleather pads are less irritating to me. I have a feeling the placebo effect is going strong though. I may have to use them exclusively for the next few days and then go back to the other pair.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Wow, the last 10 albums I bought where less then $5.. I appreciate high quality music but $20 for a album?? Respect to the ears that buy that.


The standard price is $6-7 per album. But it's by donation, and I choose to support amazing artists


----------



## liquidzoo

Honestly I miss some of the local music stores from my hometown. 1 is closed, 1 is still thriving, but they don't have as much music as they used to. I wish I could find a decent (NOT Best Buy or Barnes & Noble) music store near me. I'd buy a lot more physical CDs that way (even if it was just to rip them to MP3 or FLAC and then turn around and sell them again).


----------



## pez

I mostly use Spotify now to listen to a lot of the newer stuff. If I fall in love, I go buy the CD or order it online. If it's meh, I'll star the song or two I like and be done with it. With Spotify in my life, things have become much better on the music buying front.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I mostly use Spotify now to listen to a lot of the newer stuff. If I fall in love, I go buy the CD or order it online. If it's meh, I'll star the song or two I like and be done with it.
> With Spotify in my life, things have become much better on the music buying front.


is the free Spotify not full quality playback? As the sound quality isn't great on the free version listening to ASOT


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Honestly I miss some of the local music stores from my hometown. 1 is closed, 1 is still thriving, but they don't have as much music as they used to. I wish I could find a decent (NOT Best Buy or Barnes & Noble) music store near me. I'd buy a lot more physical CDs that way (even if it was just to rip them to MP3 or FLAC and then turn around and sell them again).


Luckily I don't have that problem


Quote:


> One of the world's largest record shops, Amoeba Music have launched a digital download vault for rare and out-of-print vinyl releases.
> 
> The Californian independent store recently launched a new-look website and with it a section called 'Vinyl Vaults'.
> 
> This new area features a "boutique, curated collection of digitized vinyl and 78s".
> 
> Amoeba say about the project:
> 
> "Vinyl is the ultimate expression of an artist's work, and we're doing our best to preserve our history! Enjoy the depth and warmth of these vinyl masters, and for the full sonic impact upgrade to M4A (Lossless) or WAV Files."
> 
> There are currently over 1000 digitalised vinyl items on sale, with around 10 being added every day.


Digital Download Vinyl. A sure fire way to give a vinyl fanboy conniptions


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> is the free Spotify not full quality playback? As the sound quality isn't great on the free version listening to ASOT


ASOT? I feel like I know who that is, but it's not coming to me. And I'm not sure. After the trial of Premium, I instantly went to paying for it. Premium at least included High Quality Streaming/Download (up to 320 kbps).

Most electronic/dubstep/etc is very high quality. Some of the hardcore bands I listen to have questionable quality, but I don't know if there is a way to figure out what each track is at. Also, many hardcore bands don't really have stellar production quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Luckily I don't have that problem
> 
> 
> Digital Download Vinyl. A sure fire way to give a vinyl fanboy conniptions


Where is this?

This reminds me that we have an Edward McKay's here. I'm going to have to go back there soon.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where is this?
> This reminds me that we have an Edward McKay's here. I'm going to have to go back there soon.


Hollywood


----------



## liquidzoo

Jealous.

Closest thing to a large music store I have right now (unless someone else knows something I don't) is Fry's Electronics...

At least, I _think_ they have more music than Best Buy.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

From what I've seen from the Amoeba youtube channel... They have everything, very jealous.


----------



## Simca

Hysterical that albums are 6-7 dollars. Back in my day they were 16-22 dollars unless you bought a special copy or multiple CD version which would run you over 25.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Hysterical that albums are 6-7 dollars. Back in my day they were 16-22 dollars unless you bought a special copy or multiple CD version which would run you over 25.


I still pay $25 per album :3 for my fave artists


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm a bad person







I only buy MP3 albums when they are less then $5 *but* if I like the album a lot I'll buy it on CD as well. Though Amazons autorip has made me to just buy CD's now.

There are albums out there that I have no problem paying more for, like the new MBV.. $15 for a MP3? come on... Bought none the less


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Luckily I don't have that problem
> 
> 
> Digital Download Vinyl. A sure fire way to give a vinyl fanboy conniptions


You're making me miss album/crate digging. =(


----------



## pez

Still so jelly of that.

And most CDs I buy are $10, and if it's a Deluxe, $15 is my max.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Add me: Two pairs of Sennheiser HD201 (comfortable, cheapo phones, sound is very meh). One pair of Sennheiser HD555s powered by an HT|Omega Claro Halo sound card. One pair of Sennheiser HD598s powered by an HT|Omega Claro Halo sound card. And the crown jewel setup (drumroll, please):

*HiFiMAN HE-400 powered by ASUS Xonar Essence STX.*


----------



## Arizonian

While I wait for the Schiit Modi DAC I realized I need a good audio RCA cable.

Please recommend me a higher quality RCA cable. A short one that only has to connect the Modi DAC to the Magni AMP.

_Got a cheap one on hand but figured it would degrade audio quality._

Edited to add: Would something like *Spider C-Audio* or *Spider S-Audio* work? Need suggestions. Please link.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

While we are on the topic the Schitt, I just heard of these guys when looking for a DAC/Sound Card and I see they have 2 listed on their website:

Magni and the Modi, what are the differences? Everyone raves about them I'm thinking of picking one up.

Or maybe just a Fiio Dac so I can bring it around on my laptop and MP3 player.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> While we are on the topic the Schitt, I just heard of these guys when looking for a DAC/Sound Card and I see they have 2 listed on their website:
> 
> Magni and the Modi, what are the differences? Everyone raves about them I'm thinking of picking one up.
> 
> Or maybe just a Fiio Dac so I can bring it around on my laptop and MP3 player.


the Magni is a headphone amplifier. the Modi is a digital-analog-converter.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> While I wait for the Schiit Modi DAC I realized I need a good audio RCA cable.
> 
> Please recommend me a higher quality RCA cable. A short one that only has to connect the Modi DAC to the Magni AMP.
> 
> _Got a cheap one on hand but figured it would degrade audio quality._
> 
> Edited to add: Would something like *Spider C-Audio* or *Spider S-Audio* work? Need suggestions. Please link.


Schiit sells an interconnect.

http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Schiit sells an interconnect.
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12


Beautiful.







Ordered.


----------



## liquidzoo

You could build your own as well. You just need to have a soldering iron and some time. That way you get exactly what you want.


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered.


Copper is copper is copper. You should have saved some money and just bought some Monoprice RCA cables.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Copper is copper is copper. You should have saved some money and just bought some Monoprice RCA cables.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> You could build your own as well. You just need to have a soldering iron and some time. That way you get exactly what you want.


Thanks for the suggestion. I'm sure I could have but lately free time is short with too many side projects around the house. LOL.

As a side note: I have a normal 2.0 B-USB Cable to connect the Modi to computer but didn't know if there were special audio B-USB cables I need.


----------



## pez

Tax refund came today...probably going to order my Magni soon....Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Schiit sells an interconnect.
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12


What's the difference between an unbalanced RCA and a balanced XLR?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Schiit sells an interconnect.
> 
> http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=12
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between an unbalanced RCA and a balanced XLR?
Click to expand...

The short difference or the long difference? Even if the RCA is twisted and shielded over a extreme lengths with tons of power wires and signal wires getting put around it there is just going to a be a much higher chance that it picks up some kind of interference. You could use lesser expensive wire in the balanced xlr set up over extreme distance and still keep it clean.

That doesn't even begin to speak about why that it is the case but that is the case. Over short runs... you need to read your equipment manual as some equipment will talk of having a better SNR but really a high quality RCA that is fairly short shouldn't be a problem.

IMO though if you have the ability to go XLR between your equipment then do it especially if its a long distance.


----------



## Arizonian

*^^ Nice explanation givmedew. ^^*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> What's the difference between an unbalanced RCA and a balanced XLR?


*PYST Balanced XLR $40*



*PYST Unbalanced RCA $20*



Looks like the XLR cables would also need some sort of connection adapters to interconnect the Modi / Magni combo.



The *Schiit PYST Unbalanced RCA Cable* is a mere 3" inches and seem very high quality. Should work well between the two. Thank you bumblebee1980 again for the suggestion.


----------



## biatchi

Forget adapters, they (Modi/Magni) would need to built entirely differently. If that's what you are getting then you need RCA's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> What's the difference between an unbalanced RCA and a balanced XLR?


XLR (balanced) has a positive, negative and ground conductor.
RCA (unbalanced) has a positive and negative conductor however the shield around the prong is the negative and ground.

you typically find XLR on pro audio gear or expensive HiFi separates. XLR is better grounded so it's relatively noise free and you can have much longer cable runs.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Got it, thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Schiit has been selling those RCA/XLR interconnects long before the Gungnir and Mjolnir. I think they were just selling them to anybody with a balanced setup that needed them.


----------



## mikeaj

IIRC those RCA cables are so short and thick that if you put Magni and Modi on top of each other and connect them with those cables, the amp (or DAC) will lift up? (at least, without some external force / rubber band / whatever to squeeze down on them)

Might as well just get something cheaper that is more convenient anyway, at no penalty to anything but audiophile street cred.


----------



## bumblebee1980

/shrugs


----------



## biatchi

If they intend for you to stack them they might aswell of used right angle RCA's and made them even shorter


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> IIRC those RCA cables are so short and thick that if you put Magni and Modi on top of each other and connect them with those cables, the amp (or DAC) will lift up? (at least, without some external force / rubber band / whatever to squeeze down on them)
> 
> Might as well just get something cheaper that is more convenient anyway, at no penalty to anything but audiophile street cred.


I tried to explain this to a friend, too. Hardheaded doesn't even begin to describe him, though.


----------



## dmanstasiu

#Boss


----------



## Lazy Bear

So has anyone else preordered the JDS C5?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

So the Magni uses RCA... Stupid question incoming... I'd connect it to my PC through a RCA to 3.5mm jack right?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> So the Magni uses RCA... Stupid question incoming... I'd connect it to my PC through a RCA to 3.5mm jack right?


You could but that would kinda be a waste. Get a DAC.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You could but that would kinda be a waste. Get a DAC.


Can you recommend a DAC that's under $100 please.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you buy the Schiit Modi you can connect it to the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 and Schiit Magni using these.


----------



## Arizonian

^^What is the name of that adapter? Nice







^^


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> You could but that would kinda be a waste. Get a DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you recommend a DAC that's under $100 please.
Click to expand...

Schiit Modi, $99. They're made to go together


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think Audioquest makes it. Monster makes one too. do a Google image search.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can also try a switch box or something,.


----------



## pez

Is anyone here familiar with DSP Manager on Android? I have since rooted my S3, and DSP Manager replaces the normal sound options. I normally don't add EQ or anything, but is there anything worthwhile there, or what?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Can you recommend a DAC that's under $100 please.


That has RCA output?

Schiit Modi (previously mentioned)
Fiio Taishan D03K


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

You and your DACs. Whatever happened to a good sound card?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> That has RCA output?
> 
> Schiit Modi (previously mentioned)
> Fiio Taishan D03K


I just need one to connect to my PC, laptop and cellphone.. I may be asking for to much


----------



## L36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheSurroundGamr*
> 
> You and your DACs. Whatever happened to a good sound card?


Some underestimate how good of bang for buck Xonar ST/STX are. Amp and a good source with removable OP amps in one package. Pretty good if you ask me, can be found for $120 used.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I just need one to connect to my PC, laptop and cellphone.. I may be asking for to much


I'm assuming you want something like this at your desk:

Code:



Code:


Desktop ___
           \
Laptop -----USB Switch --> DAC --> Schiit Magni
Phone -----/

No need to pull plugs. Just push a button to cycle between desktop/laptop/phone. Although I'm not too sure about how your phone would benefit from a dedicated DAC.


----------



## g.androider

Hi all,

1. I'm about to re-cable my Aurvana Live! but I need to know about what kind of jack i should use? Should it be gold-plated, silver-plated or rhodium-plated?

2. What is the best brand that you guys here usually familiar with: Neutrik, Vermouth. Viablue, Switchcraft or even Oyaide (but I read that Oyaide need small cables such as Yamamoto).

For the music i listen a lot to: vocal oriented, classical, blues, jazz and instrumental. Detail and clarity is my favourite...
















Thanks a lot..


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 1. I'm about to re-cable my Aurvana Live! but I need to know about what kind of jack i should use? Should it be gold-plated, silver-plated or rhodium-plated?
> 
> 2. What is the best brand that you guys here usually familiar with: Neutrik, Vermouth. Viablue, Switchcraft or even Oyaide (but I read that Oyaide need small cables such as Yamamoto).
> 
> For the music i listen a lot to: vocal oriented, classical, blues, jazz and instrumental. Detail and clarity is my favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot..


it's just a Creative Aurvana Live! you don't have to go crazy. I like Viablue connectors.


----------



## Simca

Why are you recabling a cal


----------



## pez

Simca, I think you need a new mouse -_-.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Simca, I think you need a new mouse -_-.


Why mouse?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Why anything


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why mouse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Why anything


There was a double post by Simca I deleted that pez is responding to.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I've never seen you in my time on ocn







why you no have picture of yourself in staff lounge


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I've never seen you in my time on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you no have picture of yourself in staff lounge


I've been moderating for 10 months now. My stomping grounds before moderator mainly in the Graphics Card section. However since becoming moderator of Intel, Graphics, & Components I don't get to post as much as I moderate. You don't see moderation as usually it's PM's, thread cleaning etc. So if your good, you don't know me.









Now that I'm getting into sound and what better place to hang out than right here and learn.









Never really gave any thought to putting a pic of myself in the Staff Lounge. I don't think anyone wants to look at my ugly mug. It's sometimes in my avatar but here ya go....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Edited to add: PS - my Schiit Modi shipped today with PYST cable....should be here by Friday.







---- and thanks to this section of OCN.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've been moderating for 10 months now. My stomping grounds before moderator mainly in the Graphics Card section. However since becoming moderator of Intel, Graphics, & Components I don't get to post as much as I moderate. You don't see moderation as usually it's PM's, thread cleaning etc. So if your good, you don't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I'm getting into sound and what better place to hang out than right here and learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never really gave any thought to putting a pic of myself in the Staff Lounge. I don't think anyone wants to look at my ugly mug. It's sometimes in my avatar but here ya go....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: PS - my Schiit Modi shipped today with PYST cable....should be here by Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and thanks to this section of OCN.


Cool. I think you will be very happy with your new rig


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *So if your good, you don't know me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Edited to add: PS - my Schiit Modi shipped today with PYST cable....should be here by Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---- and thanks to this section of OCN.


Hehe ... you'll get to know me quite well


----------



## youra6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I've never seen you in my time on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you no have picture of yourself in staff lounge


Look at his join date. He has only been here for a little over a year. Everyone point and laugh at the new kid!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I've never seen you in my time on ocn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why you no have picture of yourself in staff lounge
> 
> 
> 
> Look at his join date. He has only been here for a little over a year. Everyone point and laugh at the new kid!
Click to expand...

That awkward moment when it's actually 2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Look at his join date. He has only been here for a little over a year. Everyone point and laugh at the new kid!


I thought he's been here more than 3 years?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That awkward moment when it's actually 2


Awkward moment when it is actually 3


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I thought he's been here more than 3 years?


Darn it. You beat me to it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> That awkward moment when it's actually 2
> 
> 
> 
> Awkward moment when it is actually 3
Click to expand...

We weren't talking about you. And he joined December 2012. That was 2 years and 3 months ago. Not quite 3. So

Awkward moment when it actually *is* 2.


----------



## AznRage

Just received a new set of AKG K240 MKII's from Long and McQuade, add that to the list


----------



## Simca

Awkward moment when everyone sucks at Math.

~Points and laughs at whoever is getting laughed at~ HA-HA!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Now all we need is that Simpson's caption.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Now all we need is that Simpson's caption.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Now all we need is that Simpson's caption.
Click to expand...

I was thinking this except with this guy.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> We weren't talking about you. And he joined December 2012. That was 2 years and 3 months ago. Not quite 3. So
> 
> Awkward moment when it actually *is* 2.


I'm impressed that 2012 was 2 years ago...

Back on topic, I'm 90% sure I'm going to get a pair of Grado SR60i's soon and sell my AKGs along with the spare/short cable I made for them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> We weren't talking about you. And he joined December 2012. That was 2 years and 3 months ago. Not quite 3. So
> 
> Awkward moment when it actually *is* 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed that 2012 was 2 years ago...
> 
> Back on topic, I'm 90% sure I'm going to get a pair of Grado SR60i's soon and sell my AKGs along with the spare/short cable I made for them.
Click to expand...

According to my calculations you're actually 95.3% sure.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> We weren't talking about you. And he joined December 2012. That was 2 years and 3 months ago. Not quite 3. So
> 
> Awkward moment when it actually *is* 2.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impressed that 2012 was 2 years ago...
> 
> Back on topic, I'm 90% sure I'm going to get a pair of Grado SR60i's soon and sell my AKGs along with the spare/short cable I made for them.
Click to expand...

We're talking about Arizonian ...


----------



## g.androider

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 1. I'm about to re-cable my Aurvana Live! but I need to know about what kind of jack i should use? Should it be gold-plated, silver-plated or rhodium-plated?
> 
> 2. What is the best brand that you guys here usually familiar with: Neutrik, Vermouth. Viablue, Switchcraft or even Oyaide (but I read that Oyaide need small cables such as Yamamoto).
> 
> For the music i listen a lot to: vocal oriented, classical, blues, jazz and instrumental. Detail and clarity is my favourite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's just a Creative Aurvana Live! you don't have to go crazy. I like Viablue connectors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why are you recabling a cal


LOL ..






















The cable is too short for me. I need to make it 2.5 - 3 metres long, because I like to move around while gaming or in front of my PC.
And of course, because CAL's price is "reasonable" i decide to "why not?". I might as well learn the difference of the gold-plated, silver-plated or rhodium-plated audio-jack.

So, any suggestion?


----------



## youra6

Where is my dunce cap?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youra6*
> 
> Where is my dunce cap?


Did you check on top of your head?

couldn't resist lol


----------



## Arizonian

Three pages later......Picked up SENNHEISER CX150 ear buds from Newegg today $14.99 for my iPhone.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106589

At that price I had to check them out. If they're not any good I'll give it to my kids.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g.androider*
> 
> LOL ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable is too short for me. I need to make it 2.5 - 3 metres long, because I like to move around while gaming or in front of my PC.
> And of course, because CAL's price is "reasonable" i decide to "why not?". I might as well learn the difference of the gold-plated, silver-plated or rhodium-plated audio-jack.
> 
> So, any suggestion?


As long as it's a decent price, the signal transmission differences will probably be negligible to your ears.

I like the Amphenol connectors from Redco. Good looks, great price. Viablue connectors are very nice looking, but they're pricey.


----------



## mikeaj

Gold-plating is best for resistance to oxidation, but some other materials work just fine, particularly if you're not using these outside, or say on a boat deck. Worst-case scenario, you can clean the oxidation off, but it's not like you'd expect that to be an issue under normal usage. Anyway, gold is physically weaker, so for something you insert a lot, maybe tin plating is even better. It's really more about aesthetics than anything else. Same for the materials inside the cable, as long you're using conductors that, you know, actually conduct electricity. Possibly you might get better noise rejection (if there's not really any huge power equipment nearby that's creating noise you want to reject, then who cares?) with some geometries and cable designs.

Get something that looks nice and doesn't seem too stiff or heavy, or microphonic.

edit: personally, I'm lazy and would use an extension cable. It's also probably cheaper.


----------



## ZombieJon

Welp...missed out on a Westone 4 sale for 350USD. :/


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Three pages later......Picked up SENNHEISER CX150 ear buds from Newegg today $14.99 for my iPhone.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106589
> 
> At that price I had to check them out. If they're not any good I'll give it to my kids.


Wow, big spender, look at you!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Three pages later......Picked up SENNHEISER CX150 ear buds from Newegg today $14.99 for my iPhone.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106589
> 
> At that price I had to check them out. If they're not any good I'll give it to my kids.


Mine are junk. They sound from the skull candies are better. Also the Jack is either too small, or something is screwy, but it does not make a proper connection with any 3.5mm audio port.


----------



## pepejovi

Am i good enough to join? Just picked up my DT-770 Pro 80ohm's


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Am i good enough to join? Just picked up my DT-770 Pro 80ohm's


I would say so. How are you liking them?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Am i good enough to join? Just picked up my DT-770 Pro 80ohm's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say so. How are you liking them?
Click to expand...

Sweet. Really comfortable, and the sound isolation is excellent - a huge upgrade from my HA-RX700's


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why mouse?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> There was a double post by Simca I deleted that pez is responding to.


Yeah, he ninja'ed it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Three pages later......Picked up SENNHEISER CX150 ear buds from Newegg today $14.99 for my iPhone.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106589
> 
> At that price I had to check them out. If they're not any good I'll give it to my kids.


Now instantly give them to the kids and get the Klipsch X10 off of Amazon for $90







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Am i good enough to join? Just picked up my DT-770 Pro 80ohm's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I would say so. How are you liking them?


Absolutely







.

My LEs seem to be settling in nicely. It's about time to do that hard switch back to the 80s though to see how much difference there is now. The LEs out of my Nexus or S3 sounds beautiful. My girlfriend's Nexus 4 however doesn't really push them well. It definitely feels like the brighter version of the headphone.

Also, I got to try out the Sennheiser HD 380s in Best Buy yesterday and they actually sounded really decent. Really good in fact. The soundstage was impressive, too.


----------



## Tempis

I was thinking about getting this an on-the-go music setup (only listen to .FLACs) but I can't fully decide which pair of headphones to get, the two shown were what I was thinking about going with. I prefer headphones that cover the entire ear. Anyone have any suggestions on some cans? I mainly listen to electronic like Daft Punk, and Indie rock such as Modest Mouse and Metric. I already own the ATH AD-700 and love these things, they're just not portable.


----------



## pez

Why not drop the amp, and go with the M50s? You shouldn't need an amp for any of those, honestly.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Does anyone use Ultrasones for gaming? I just bought a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900s from the Amazon Lightning Deal ($199) and am already experiencing a bit of remorse. For reference, I already have the JH13 Pro and Grado HF-2 but find them unusable for gaming. The JH13 Pro's cord is too short to comfortably play and I'm not willing to change to a different cord since I use them portably and would like to avoid stress on the joints. The HF-2 are just too uncomfortable.

My speakers (Stradas) are great, but I want a pair of headphones for more intimate imaging since the soundstage is just too wide for me to make out audio cues with quick specificity.

Just wondering how Ultrasones stack up purely for gaming, lest I cancel the order.

EDIT: Just realized I could use an extension cable with my JH13s. Silly me. This much closer to canceling the order.. though I guess there's something awkward about using customs for gaming.


----------



## bumblebee1980

between the clamping force, unnatural sound signature and boosted bass I can't stand Ultrasone headphones.

bass heavy headphones are counter productive for me. every time a grenade goes off I die from the distraction lol


----------



## dmanstasiu

Clamping force indeed.. my 580s are really heavy and the top of my head is sore after 10-15 minutes easily. I regret them


----------



## WaitWhat

Dont know if I should post this here but I didn't really want to make a whole new topic for it

Does anyone have or have had a pair of Sennheiser PC 360s? I've just ordered some for music/gaming.

I've read reviews on them but it's not easy to find user reviews for them, does anyone have any good/bad experiences with them?


----------



## Simca

200 for Pro 900s is a really good deal....mmm..almost sad I missed it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Silver or copper... decisions, decisions!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Silver!!!!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Your ultrasone's small connector cable will also be too short, FYI.


----------



## bumblebee1980

like Ramen Noodles only more awesome


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> like Ramen Noodles only more awesome


BTG's? Or rolled on your own?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> BTG's? Or rolled on your own?


http://www.plussoundaudio.com/


----------



## ANDMYGUN

So are breaded cables for a thing for cables that can disconnect? or are people taking their headphones apart and changing it themselves?

Also hows the E07k?


----------



## Simca

"Why buy it?" is how i feel about it.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> "Why buy it?" is how i feel about it.


Volume is too low on my PC and I need a portable dac.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.plussoundaudio.com/


Nice!


----------



## Simca

I'm not much of a of a portable dac person. I prefer my smartphone and usb dac for pc.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not much of a of a portable dac person. I prefer my smartphone and usb dac for pc.


Something like a FiiO E10?


----------



## ZombieJon

E07K will only work as a DAC when it gets its signal via USB. Otherwise, it's just a portable amp that looks nice. AFAIK, the only phone capable of using the E7/E07k/E17 as a DAC is the Samsung Galaxy S3 (maybe even the S2). No point though, since the DAC in the S3 is good enough.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Volume is too low on my PC and I need a portable dac.


Do you need a portable DAC or a portable amp? The reason I ask is because you can get a Cmoy amp for like next to nothing for your portable needs, and then you can save up for your desktop purchase or vice versa.

I will agree with simca though. I am not impressed with Fiio what so ever.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Do you need a portable DAC or a portable amp? The reason I ask is because you can get a Cmoy amp for like next to nothing for your portable needs, and then you can save up for your desktop purchase or vice versa.
> 
> I will agree with simca though. I am not impressed with Fiio what so ever.


Pretty sure he meant AMP.

I can second your suggestion for the CMOY. I recently built one from JDSLabs with bass boost and a recharging PCB. Easy as pie to assemble. Take's longer to find parts than build one. I built mine for use with our laptops. They cannot drive our headphones properly. The Cmoy sure does though! and considering the cost and time involved sounds fantastic.

There are also a bunch of $20 ebay kits but its a YMMV with them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Do you need a portable DAC or a portable amp? The reason I ask is because you can get a Cmoy amp for like next to nothing for your portable needs, and then you can save up for your desktop purchase or vice versa.
> 
> I will agree with simca though. I am not impressed with Fiio what so ever.


Well then, for under $100 what is the best amp I can get for my desktop? I will do some research on this Cmoy amp.

I know Schiit makes magni but I'm told It's just a waste if I use a RCA to 3.5 jack.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Do you need a portable DAC or a portable amp? The reason I ask is because you can get a Cmoy amp for like next to nothing for your portable needs, and then you can save up for your desktop purchase or vice versa.
> 
> I will agree with simca though. I am not impressed with Fiio what so ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then, for under $100 what is the best amp I can get for my desktop? I will do some research on this Cmoy amp.
> 
> I know Schiit makes magni but I'm told It's just a waste if I use a RCA to 3.5 jack.
Click to expand...

Be careful when looking at CMoys because there are many variants. Differences in parts used and topology mean that some have significantly different performance characteristics than others. What headphones are you using and how loudly do you listen? To get a very good idea of how much louder something else might be, you can take a couple of easy measurements with a multimeter and a couple of 3.5mm cables and a splitter. Depending on how loud you listen and the headphones, some CMoys may be unsuitable for your application, even if they sound fine to other people on their setups.

3.5mm -> RCA makes no practical difference in the vast majority of situations, so if you want a Magni, go ahead. Colloquially speaking (where people don't strive to account for fringe scenarios out of caution and academic curiosity), it makes no difference.

You'd be using the line output from the motherboard onboard audio to an amp unless you got a DAC/amp combo, right? What other device did you want to use this with; why a portable DAC / amp / whatever? Why the portability?

A lot of people don't like FiiO, for whatever reason. A lot of people do, for whatever reason. Their products generally have pretty good tested audio specs for the money when benchmarked properly, at least compared to a lot of the audiophile market, for running headphones. Whether or not that's important to you may be personal preference.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Be careful when looking at CMoys because there are many variants. Differences in parts used and topology mean that some have significantly different performance characteristics than others. What headphones are you using and how loudly do you listen? To get a very good idea of how much louder something else might be, you can take a couple of easy measurements with a multimeter and a couple of 3.5mm cables and a splitter. Depending on how loud you listen and the headphones, some CMoys may be unsuitable for your application, even if they sound fine to other people on their setups.
> 
> 3.5mm -> RCA makes no practical difference in the vast majority of situations, so if you want a Magni, go ahead.
> 
> You'd be using the line output from the motherboard onboard audio to an amp unless you got a DAC/amp combo, right? What other device did you want to use this with; why a portable DAC / amp / whatever? Why the portability?
> 
> A lot of people don't like FiiO, for whatever reason. A lot of people do, for whatever reason. Their products generally have pretty good tested audio specs for the money when benchmarked properly, at least compared to a lot of the audiophile market, for running headphones. Whether or not that's important to you may be personal preference.


I wanted to get something where I can use with my headphones and maybe my cellphone but I can wait for that, right now I'm just looking for a amp to use with my DT 770 80's I'm totally new to this audio thing, lets just say I don't know anything







What would be best to get?

Didn't want a DG as I heard my motherboard gives off a frequencie sound and I just want to play it safe.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I wanted to get something where I can use with my headphones and maybe my cellphone but I can wait for that, right now I'm just looking for a amp to use with my DT 770 80's I'm totally new to this audio thing, lets just say I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best to get?
> 
> Didn't want a DG as I heard my motherboard gives off a frequencie sound and I just want to play it safe.


Okay, everybody already covered the amp situation then. Most phones can't send audio data to external DACs, so something like FiiO E7 would be just used as a portable amp for the phone and then a DAC + amp combo with the computer. It might be worthwhile just to get two different devices. Or just a portable amp, hoping that the mobo integrated audio won't act up. Personally I wouldn't get just an amp, as you say the mobo's giving off weird sounds.

Do you have a multimeter and those couple cables handy? What would be required for some quick and simple detective work would be to measure the output voltage when no headphones are connected (playing a constant tone) and then doing the same with the headphones connected. Hence the need for a splitter to connect the headphones and also have some spots to probe. If not, oh well. Flying blind it is. That's how most people make amp purchases, anyway, if they can't demo.

As always with audio, different people (but maybe not certain subgroups of different people) have different ideas about what's best, sound quality, etc. I think a wild goose chase is the first rite of passage. Either that, or learn to read between the lines early on.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I wanted to get something where I can use with my headphones and maybe my cellphone but I can wait for that, right now I'm just looking for a amp to use with my DT 770 80's I'm totally new to this audio thing, lets just say I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best to get?
> 
> Didn't want a DG as I heard my motherboard gives off a frequencie sound and I just want to play it safe.


Which phone do you have? Reason why I'm asking is because it's possible to bypass the amp on some phones, but not all.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I wanted to get something where I can use with my headphones and maybe my cellphone but I can wait for that, right now I'm just looking for a amp to use with my DT 770 80's I'm totally new to this audio thing, lets just say I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best to get?
> 
> Didn't want a DG as I heard my motherboard gives off a frequencie sound and I just want to play it safe.


I am not entirely sure I want to open this can of worms, but would you be interested in getting a DIY kit?

Oh, and the motherboard does give off sound, but as long as you aren't using on board, you should be pretty good. You will still hear sound with a sound card, but not enough to screw with your music. A used DGX and a schiit magni will serve you well. Later on, you can get the modi and eliminate the noise issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Does anyone use Ultrasones for gaming? I just bought a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900s from the Amazon Lightning Deal ($199) and am already experiencing a bit of remorse. For reference, I already have the JH13 Pro and Grado HF-2 but find them unusable for gaming. The JH13 Pro's cord is too short to comfortably play and I'm not willing to change to a different cord since I use them portably and would like to avoid stress on the joints. The HF-2 are just too uncomfortable.
> 
> My speakers (Stradas) are great, but I want a pair of headphones for more intimate imaging since the soundstage is just too wide for me to make out audio cues with quick specificity.
> 
> Just wondering how Ultrasones stack up purely for gaming, lest I cancel the order.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized I could use an extension cable with my JH13s. Silly me. This much closer to canceling the order.. though I guess there's something awkward about using customs for gaming.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 200 for Pro 900s is a really good deal....mmm..almost sad I missed it.


I'm very sad I missed this as I was considering a pair recently







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I wanted to get something where I can use with my headphones and maybe my cellphone but I can wait for that, right now I'm just looking for a amp to use with my DT 770 80's I'm totally new to this audio thing, lets just say I don't know anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be best to get?
> 
> Didn't want a DG as I heard my motherboard gives off a frequencie sound and I just want to play it safe.


I've listened to the Magni with my DT770/80s and it sounds great. Brightens up the headphone while retaining bass quantity, and even possibly improving the tightness.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Ended up canceling the Ultrasones since I realized given their bulkiness to ship it wouldn't be easy to sell them without some sort of loss. Couldn't justify it. Besides, it's not as hot of a deal as the BNIB $160 HD 650s I scored two years ago.

Then I tried the JH13s with an extension cable and realized that the gain on my Peachtree Nova is high enough that setting the volume control just above the point of channel imbalance makes them slightly too loud for my tastes.









Should've saved the 100ohm airline adapter from one of the TripleFi 10s I sold a while back...


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have 2 sets of headphones that i game with on my PC. The HD800's and the Ultrasone Signature DJ's. I love the HD's and they dont need to be spoken about. But the DJ's are good as well in their own way. The bass they produce is beautiful its more rounded and got a bit of thump to them. Also i can also use them with my PS Vita and Note 2 because of the interchangeable cables that are included. I got my DJ's for 900 AUD but I reckon I could have got them for $800 if I asked. They are really good and i highly recommend them for any gamer that wants to get a good headphones and not have to buy a DAC for the same or if not more than the headphones themselves. They are closed ear and don't emit much noise externally and you want hear anything going on around you. I travel a lot and next week i have to fly to Italy and I've actually had a nightmare that i forgot to pack my DJ's and i was stuck on a long flight with the airline provided in ear phones lol. I cant speak highly enough about them. Also I'm considering buying some Grados ps1000's! The idea was inspired by the DJ's whilst gaming and i thought back to when i tried the Grados at addictedtoaudio in Melbourne. They were edgy and had a bit more of a bass swagger to them when comparing to the HD800's. I've also got look into upgrading my Burson 160ds as well its good and was perfect for me when i was just getting into headphones now I'm thinking Violectric v800 & v200 combo.

Thanks to the lads at addictedtoaudio! They gave me good service and a lot of patients as i tested all their headphones out over 6 hours LOL. Boys the HD800's, Signature DJ's & Burson ha-160ds DAC. - Are all awesome!


----------



## bumblebee1980

for those that haven't seen how AKG headphones are made.


----------



## liquidzoo

Pretty cool!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Well then, for under $100 what is the best amp I can get for my desktop? I will do some research on this Cmoy amp.
> 
> I know Schiit makes magni but I'm told It's just a waste if I use a RCA to 3.5 jack.


Andmygun, take a look at the JDS Labs C5 if you want to blow more than $100.


----------



## Fortunex

Hmm, so my E17 broke. Not sure if I should grab another E17 or use this as a chance to upgrade to something like an Audioengine D1. I think I want another external DAC because my sound card doesn't have a line-out, so if I got just an amp I'd end up having to use the Xonar as a preamp, which I don't wanna do, so that limits me quite a bit (unless I get something like an E9k and a sound card with line-out, which is a possibility).

Opinions?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I recommend the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. For $200 you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Simca

I didn't like the Burson 160D with my HE-500s. I preferred the LaFigaro Darkvoice 337/339 over it and also the Darkvoice over the Lyr.

Lyr is good for bass, but muddies the rest of the sound on the HE-500s.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm very sad I missed this as I was considering a pair recently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've listened to the Magni with my DT770/80s and it sounds great. Brightens up the headphone while retaining bass quantity, and even possibly improving the tightness.


How exactly did you connect the magni to your PC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I recommend the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. For $200 you can't really go wrong.


I can't get both at the same time, but I can get one and get another a few months down the road.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I recommend the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. For $200 you can't really go wrong.


$200 USD + shipping to CAD + customs, would probably end up ~$300. I also really don't need a $100 DAC, lol.

Only reason I even want an external DAC is to avoid EMI/distortion from using an internal soundcard as a preamp, otherwise I'd just get an E9K and be done with it.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I recommend the Schiit Magni/Modi stack. For $200 you can't really go wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> $200 USD + shipping to CAD + customs, would probably end up ~$300. I also really don't need a $100 DAC, lol.
> 
> Only reason I even want an external DAC is to avoid EMI/distortion from using an internal soundcard as a preamp, otherwise I'd just get an E9K and be done with it.
Click to expand...

Ship to Point Roberts. It's a trek but if you wanted to pick up something in Surrey or Richmond it isn't too far away. The pick-up fee at a place like TSB Shipping is $3.50, and you don't get charged for duty. I've gone through customs there with 2000-3000 in stuff by this point, never had a problem.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I went through hell shipping to a Canadian buyer once and I will tell you... it was a nightmarish experience. Long story short, the package went across the border and disappeared for a week. It was only a waterblock too! That is why I only ship within USA48 now.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Ship to Point Roberts. It's a trek but if you wanted to pick up something in Surrey or Richmond it isn't too far away. The pick-up fee at a place like TSB Shipping is $3.50, and you don't get charged for duty. I've gone through customs there with 2000-3000 in stuff by this point, never had a problem.


I pretty much import everything at this point. I hate customs.


----------



## dmanstasiu

I can longboard down there, it's about 2 miles from my house







Such a blessing for dealing with OCN / [H] / Any online american website like amazon


----------



## bumblebee1980

don't packages travel all the way across country sometimes instead of just going directly to Vancouver?


----------



## Fortunex

Yep, I've had a package ship from California, enter Canada in Ontario, then come to Vancouver.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> don't packages travel all the way across country sometimes instead of just going directly to Vancouver?


Usually. My old packages would go Toronto/Markham/Waterloo then back west.

Nowhere as bad as what Apple used to do. Order for a delivery in Hong Kong. Ship from China to California, then back to Hong Kong. :S


----------



## bumblebee1980

that sucks









Dale seems confused lol


----------



## Arizonian

I'm sure this has been asked 100 times.

Does one have to switch between speaker audio and headphone audio 'default' in control panel / sound manually every time I switch from headphones to speakers?

Shutting off the Magni doesn't automatically enable speakers when headphones aren't in use & powered up. So I have to go back and forth with the Schiit USB Audio.



BTW loving the new HD650 now that a DAC/amp is pumping them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Magni just got a few questions,

Whats the best way to plug it into my PC?

is it okay if I wait a few months to grab the Modi?

Right now I have my speakers connected to the back headers and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to use either one I will disable the one I'm using now, can I still do this? I'm guessing not.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Arsin

My headphones wont die! I can't warrant myself to buy a new one till these break. Dam you Senheiser for building long lasting amazing headphones.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm sure this has been asked 100 times.
> 
> Does one have to switch between speaker audio and headphone audio 'default' in control panel / sound manually every time I switch from headphones to speakers?
> 
> Shutting off the Magni doesn't automatically enable speakers when headphones aren't in use & powered up. So I have to go back and forth with the Schiit USB Audio.


Since the Schiit Modi is powered by USB, it will be recognized all the time by the computer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Magni just got a few questions,
> 
> Whats the best way to plug it into my PC?
> 
> is it okay if I wait a few months to grab the Modi?
> 
> Right now I have my speakers connected to the back headers and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to use either one I will disable the one I'm using now, can I still do this? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Simplest way is probably 3.5mm to RCA cable.

If you have your heart set on Schiit M&M combo, buy one at a time. If you think you'll change your mind while waiting to get the Modi, don't do it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> How exactly did you connect the magni to your PC?
> I can't get both at the same time, but I can get one and get another a few months down the road.


I connected mine via RCA to RCA. Luckily my Creative Titanium HD has RCA, line-out, and optical outputs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think I'm ready to pull the trigger on the Magni just got a few questions,
> 
> Whats the best way to plug it into my PC?
> 
> is it okay if I wait a few months to grab the Modi?
> 
> Right now I have my speakers connected to the back headers and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to use either one I will disable the one I'm using now, can I still do this? I'm guessing not.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Like said, a 3.5mm to RCA cable should work just fine. You can find them pretty much anywhere that sells any type of electronics.


----------



## pepejovi

Does anyone else have massive trouble with rca -> 3.5mm cables? All of mine either have connection issues or the left channel is completely mute.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Does anyone else have massive trouble with rca -> 3.5mm cables? All of mine either have connection issues or the left channel is completely mute.


If you are going source -> 3.5mm jack -> RCA -> speaker: no.

What have you done so far when troubleshooting this problem (beyond testing different cables)?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Does anyone else have massive trouble with rca -> 3.5mm cables? All of mine either have connection issues or the left channel is completely mute.
> 
> 
> 
> If you are going source -> 3.5mm jack -> RCA -> speaker: no.
> 
> What have you done so far when troubleshooting this problem (beyond testing different cables)?
Click to expand...

Different sources.

Laptop -> Amp -> Speakers
Phone -> amp -> speakers
PC -> amp -> speakers


----------



## raptorxrx

What's the difference between Balanced XLR and unbalanced RCA? Over ~ 6 inches, would it matter at all?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> What's the difference between Balanced XLR and unbalanced RCA? Over ~ 6 inches, would it matter at all?


That was answered here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-club/13480#post_19387956

I had the same question.


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That was answered here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-club/13480#post_19387956
> 
> I had the same question.


Thanks


----------



## Simca

No one should bother with Balanced XLR unless they've spent a good amount on their headphones, DAC/AMP and are ready to work out their cable decisions and have a DAC that supports balanced XLR.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No one should bother with Balanced XLR unless they've spent a good amount on their headphones, DAC/AMP and are ready to work out their cable decisions and have a DAC that supports balanced XLR.


TL;DR: If you've spent >$3k on audio, think about XLR.


----------



## mikeaj

Balanced via 1/4" TRS or whatever like on pro interfaces is fine too; no need for that to be XLR specifically.

Is there really such a distance between DAC and amp in a typical home setup, possibility to pick up interference? I guess if you have racks of stuff. It's far different than running lines across a stage filled with huge power amps and speakers though, that's for sure. But even with a short distance, if you're not controlling current return paths because you have unbalanced connections, depending on how the equipment is designed internally and the power and other connections... it's more possible to have issues.

Most higher-end headphones, even though they're designed for unbalanced outputs and terminate in unbalanced TRS, only share ground at the jack and run two separate conductors per channel. The headphone driver itself is balanced in the sense of being some floating passive element that responds to differential inputs only, so those are already balanced in that sense without needing to go find balanced-output headphone amps.

I'm sure I'm wrong about something, as most people really don't have a handle on EMC including me.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Since the Schiit Modi is powered by USB, it will be recognized all the time by the computer.
> Simplest way is probably 3.5mm to RCA cable.
> 
> If you have your heart set on Schiit M&M combo, buy one at a time. If you think you'll change your mind while waiting to get the Modi, don't do it.


Wait, don't get the Magni if I don't plan on getting the Modi?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I connected mine via RCA to RCA. Luckily my Creative Titanium HD has RCA, line-out, and optical outputs.
> Like said, a 3.5mm to RCA cable should work just fine. You can find them pretty much anywhere that sells any type of electronics.


Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Wait, don't get the Magni if I don't plan on getting the Modi?
> Thank you.


The Magni is a standalone amp. You can get it and use it regardless of whether or not you get the Modi.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The Magni is a standalone amp. You can get it and use it regardless of whether or not you get the Modi.


Awesome! $110 shipped I can't wait.


----------



## raptorxrx

I just bought my Magni+Modi+PYST Cables today!









Next up, HE-400. I'm waiting for a good used pair, or a good deal on new ones. I almost jumped on the one OC'ing Noob PM'd me, but I wasn't quite ready to buy then... Plenty of good deals, I'm sure more will show up.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I'm completely stupid, I just noticed that the Modi is USB.. I will be ordering one once I gather the funds, thanks guys.


----------



## Arizonian

I figured out if I hook up my speakers to a 1/4-Inch (6.3mm) Male to 1/8-Inch (3.5mm) Female I can switch between headphones and speakers using the Magni / Modi hookup. Rather than keep switching between the control panel sound settings.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Different sources.
> 
> Laptop -> Amp -> Speakers
> Phone -> amp -> speakers
> PC -> amp -> speakers


Right now, I'm thinking either bad cable or dirty plugs. Can't really help out more without being there in person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Wait, don't get the Magni if I don't plan on getting the Modi?
> Thank you.


Should've worded that more clearly. Not all <100USD DACs support RCA output.
And I did't know if you would follow up on your previous mention of a getting a portable amp instead.


----------



## Draygonn

Where is a good place to buy volume knobs? I was using my E9 dial but decided to move it back to the E9. The knob that came with this O2 is too small for the B80-03 enclosure.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Where is a good place to buy volume knobs? I was using my E9 dial but decided to move it back to the E9. The knob that came with this O2 is too small for the B80-03 enclosure.


the Alps RK097 pot has a 6mm shaft I believe.

http://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/ML-50-3-6MM/226-3003-ND/305252

http://www.digikey.ca/product-search/en/hardware-fasteners-accessories/knobs/2097177


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Alps RK097 pot has a 6mm shaft I believe.
> 
> http://www.digikey.ca/product-detail/en/ML-50-3-6MM/226-3003-ND/305252
> 
> http://www.digikey.ca/product-search/en/hardware-fasteners-accessories/knobs/2097177


Awesome







They have quite a selection.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I figured out if I hook up my speakers to a 1/4-Inch (6.3mm) Male to 1/8-Inch (3.5mm) Female I can switch between headphones and speakers using the Magni / Modi hookup. Rather than keep switching between the control panel sound settings.


I just ordered my Magni, is there a way to do this without owning a Modi? I plan on buying one in a few months but for now I don't have the funds, I'm doing what you are doing right now; Speakers connected to the back PC and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to use either one I disable the one I'm currently using.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I just ordered my Magni, is there a way to do this without owning a Modi? I plan on buying one in a few months but for now I don't have the funds, I'm doing what you are doing right now; Speakers connected to the back PC and my headphones connected to the front, when I want to use either one I disable the one I'm currently using.


you plug this into motherboard or sound card

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Adapter-Stereo-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B0047T79M2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362299802&sr=1-1

plug this this into the Klipsch

http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-AUD-1100-06-Stereo-Cable/dp/B000SE6IV8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362299989&sr=8-2

plug this into the Magni

http://www.amazon.com/SF-Cable-3-5mm-Stereo-Splitter/dp/B0016LFN2C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362299790&sr=1-1


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you plug this into motherboard or sound card
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-Adapter-Stereo-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B0047T79M2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362299802&sr=1-1
> 
> plug this this into the Klipsch
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Cables-Unlimited-AUD-1100-06-Stereo-Cable/dp/B000SE6IV8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1362299989&sr=8-2
> 
> plug this into the Magni
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SF-Cable-3-5mm-Stereo-Splitter/dp/B0016LFN2C/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1362299790&sr=1-1


You are the best! Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> You are the best! Thank you.


The first link is just a splitter I think. I believe you are looking for an audio switcher.

I personally use this.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The first link is just a splitter I think. I believe you are looking for an audio switcher.
> 
> I personally use this.


it duplicates the stereo signal. it's the cheapest way. you just turn the Magni or Klipsch speakers ON/OFF. I do it with my $1500 DAC haha


----------



## Simca

Sold my HE-400 to raptorxrx.

~noms on sammich~


----------



## kjekay

ATH-M50 master race reporting in!


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's got all the connections you could ask for.. except a second set of unbalanced out


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sold my HE-400 to raptorxrx.
> 
> ~noms on sammich~


Pics of this sammich of yours.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it duplicates the stereo signal. it's the cheapest way. you just turn the Magni or Klipsch speakers ON/OFF. I do it with my $1500 DAC haha


Maybe I just got a crappy splitter, but I swore there was volume lost.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sold my HE-400 to raptorxrx.
> 
> ~noms on sammich~
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of this sammich of yours.
Click to expand...

Too late, I already ate it...unless you would like me to vomit it out.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sold my HE-400 to raptorxrx.
> 
> ~noms on sammich~
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of this sammich of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late, I already ate it...unless you would like me to vomit it out.
Click to expand...

Aw.

Please don't throw it up.


----------



## raptorxrx

No none mentions that I got knew headphones... sniffle sniffle

They just care about Simca's sandwich


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> No none mentions that I got knew headphones... sniffle sniffle
> 
> They just care about Simca's sandwich


Unless you're a female, or something related to cats or sandwiches, you're not gonna get any attention anywhere. Welcome to the internet


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> No none mentions that I got knew headphones... sniffle sniffle
> 
> They just care about Simca's sandwich


well i'm a woman and not a dick so I hope you enjoy the headphones


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> No none mentions that I got knew headphones... sniffle sniffle
> 
> They just care about Simca's sandwich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well *i'm a woman* and *not a dick* so I hope you enjoy the headphones
Click to expand...

Well, I would hope you wouldn't be both. That would just be weird.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

......I like cats...

How long does it usually take for Schiit to send their products?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raptorxrx*
> 
> No none mentions that I got knew headphones... sniffle sniffle


Simca mentioned it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Pics of this sammich of yours.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too late, I already ate it...unless you would like me to vomit it out.



_There was this guy, and he was always requesting sammiches that had already been eaten. Yes. No. You have to tell her before. He couldn't quite grasp the idea that Simca couldn't make it be yesterday. She couldn't turn back time, thank you, Einstein! Now, *he* was nuts! *He* was a fruitcake, Jim!_


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I would hope you wouldn't be both. That would just be weird.


nope. all woman. didn't say I was pretty









http://i40.tinypic.com/2qwj09w.jpg


----------



## bumblebee1980

comfies


----------



## Simca

was dat


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> was dat


HiFiMAN HE-500 with Audeze LCD-2 Vegan pads aka faux suede (polyester microfiber). pretty sure the ring is compatible.


----------



## pepejovi

You guys spend some mad bucks on headphones..


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> If you don't mind the look - Audez'e vegan pads are the king - massive, airy soundstage, more forward projection and sound signature pretty much the same as the stock velours. I have a second mod that fixes the frequency balance as well. As for easy to install, I would say the mod isn't hard and takes about an hour or so - search this thread for 'vegan" and there will be a discussion about it about 12 months ago or something
> 
> Cos is about $100 or so plus postage factoring in a spare pair of HifiMan spacers and Audeze vegan pads but it's well with it IMO - I cant go back (or use any other type of pad) I havent tried JMoney etc but I'm happy enough with the Audeze vegan pads not to worry.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You guys spend some mad bucks on headphones..


When you compare it to a single pair of good speakers not to mention what you need to drive them it is really not a lot of money at all


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze is king









god bless you Alex Rosson..


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> You guys spend some mad bucks on headphones..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you compare it to a single pair of good speakers not to mention what you need to drive them it is really not a lot of money at all
Click to expand...

My "good speakers" would be ~€200 or so.


----------



## Simca

I prefer the mids of the HE-500 over the bass of the Audeze. The LCD-2 is a bit too rolled off in the highs as well. LCD-2 sounds beefier though. More weight to vocals.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like the HiFiMAN HE-500.

anyone with a Sennheiser HD650 looking to upgrade should definitely consider the Audeze LCD-2. the speed, separation, detail, intimacy, bass, midrange and build quality just outclass it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nope. all woman. didn't say I was pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i40.tinypic.com/2qwj09w.jpg


Very subjective topic







.

Got a chance to listen to my bro's Ultrasones (750s).

Very in your face. I didn't have my Grados on hand, but they sounded like a closed, bassy Grado. The sound stage wasn't their like in the Beyers, but it had a very bright signature to it. Definitely wasn't my cup of tea, and very glad I didn't go with the 900s I thought about purchasing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like the HiFiMAN HE-500.
> 
> anyone with a Sennheiser HD650 looking to upgrade should definitely consider the Audeze LCD-2. the speed, separation, detail, intimacy, bass, midrange and build quality just outclass it.


Yesterday I auditioned them again in a better amp with silver cable. The vocals still sound like they are coming from the next room. Instruments are perfect, vocals are totally fubared. Again.....no idea why I am the only person with this issue.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like the HiFiMAN HE-500.
> 
> anyone with a Sennheiser HD650 looking to upgrade should definitely consider the Audeze LCD-2. the speed, separation, detail, intimacy, bass, midrange and build quality just outclass it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday I auditioned them again in a better amp with silver cable. The vocals still sound like they are coming from the next room. Instruments are perfect, vocals are totally fubared. Again.....no idea why I am the only person with this issue.
Click to expand...

maybe you have a disease like aids. That would explain it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> maybe you have a disease like aids. That would explain it.


Nah. Otherwise I wouldn't like the LCD3s


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yesterday I auditioned them again in a better amp with silver cable. The vocals still sound like they are coming from the next room. Instruments are perfect, vocals are totally fubared. Again.....no idea why I am the only person with this issue.


Inno maybe there is something wrong with the headphone









the Audeze LCD-2 has a narrow but more intimate soundstage like music was recorded in a studio and not on a stage.


----------



## hatlesschimp

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Audeze-LCD2-and-Burson-DS-DACAmp-Combo

Not bad!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Burson strength is making headphone amplifiers not digital-analog-converters.

I really want to hear the Resonessence Concero

http://resonessencelabs.com/product/concero-2/

I read it's absolutely stunning for the money.


----------



## bumblebee1980

and the Decware Taboo..I need to listen to that









http://www.decware.com/newsite/TABOO.htm


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Burson strength is making headphone amplifiers not digital-analog-converters.
> 
> I really want to hear the Resonessence Concero
> 
> http://resonessencelabs.com/product/concero-2/
> 
> I read it's absolutely stunning for the money.


This is what i want. Maybe I shouldn't have bought them Titans. lol
http://www.head-fi.org/t/574418/review-violectric-v800-dac/255


----------



## bumblebee1980

you spent $2000 on graphics cards? jesus


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you spent $2000 on graphics cards? jesus


Better something with concrete measurable and perceptible performance over "audiophile" DACs and amplifiers that tend to be slathered in snake oil.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Better something with concrete measurable and perceptible performance over "audiophile" DACs and amplifiers that tend to be slathered in snake oil.


Unless (like me) you use your computer for sound, internet, and work rather than *any* gaming at all...


----------



## biatchi

A good dac won't be obsolete in a few years. DACs can be measured too


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Better something with concrete measurable and perceptible performance over "audiophile" DACs and amplifiers that tend to be slathered in snake oil.


Audio equipment can be benchmarked and tested as well.


----------



## mikeaj

Usually, if benchmarked, tested to be worse than cheap(er) stuff, but yeah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Better something with concrete measurable and perceptible performance over "audiophile" DACs and amplifiers that tend to be slathered in snake oil.


Of course! Frequency response, decibels, impedance, voltage, and other audio facets can never be measured in scientific terms! They are myths... All myths!


----------



## mikeaj

Anyway, I think the point is that people do not necessarily rate higher the audio products with better measurable performance in all the standard tests and parameters, particularly beyond a certain level. In fact, in audiophile communities this is frequently the case.

Consequently, if you ask people how they would define better performance or something that sounds better, they (often) can't really come up with concrete measurable benchmarks that would separate the good from the great or even the good from the bad.

So are the preferences really based on differences in electrical or acoustic waves produced (how to define these differences, which are better?), or are perceptions and preferences formed based on other factors?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anyway, I think the point is that people do not necessarily rate higher the audio products with better measurable performance in all the standard tests and parameters, particularly beyond a certain level. In fact, in audiophile communities this is frequently the case.
> 
> Consequently, if you ask people how they would define better performance or something that sounds better, they (often) can't really come up with concrete measurable benchmarks that would separate the good from the great or even the good from the bad.
> 
> So are the preferences really based on differences in electrical or acoustic waves produced (how to define these differences, which are better?), or are perceptions and preferences formed based on other factors?


Many preferences are based on actual sonic differences that are measurable, but they're still preferences. You can have a sonically "accurate" headphone, but some people don't want accurate, they want something that accentuates bass and mid frequencies, and will forego products that benchmark "better" in favor of something that they think sounds nicer.

Some characteristics are not measurable or we don't know how to measure them yet, and have to rely on subjective testing. Things like soundstage fall into this.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> A good dac won't be obsolete in a few years. DACs can be measured too


More like decades, and this has been true for decades.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Many preferences are based on actual sonic differences that are measurable, but they're still preferences. You can have a sonically "accurate" headphone, but some people don't want accurate, they want something that accentuates bass and mid frequencies, and will forego products that benchmark "better" in favor of something that they think sounds nicer.
> 
> Some characteristics are not measurable or we don't know how to measure them yet, and have to rely on subjective testing. Things like soundstage fall into this.


You can have something that is measurably different but not perceivably different in practice. The human ear is not as sensitive as some would like to believe.

It's not that we don't know how to measure it, it's that we don't know which of the measurements to read and ascribe. This is not a measurability problem, this is a linguistics problem.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Not sure if anyone can help, but its worth a stab. I own HA-RX700s that i have burned in and used for over a year now... I want an album of a series of songs that have a really wide and clear soundstage so I can do some tweaking to my DSP algorithms and to show off the sound quality for the price kind of thing. Any suggestions that I should particularly look into? I have Elton John's greatest hits in FLAC and those songs are fairly good but I want something with multiple instruments other than a piano solo.

I honestly dont have a preference of what genre it is either, it could be opera music for all i care.


----------



## Simca

Any orchestral music will do what you're looking for.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Any orchestral music will do what you're looking for.


Two steps from hell? Probably not too orchestral to be honest..


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Two steps from hell? Probably not too orchestral to be honest..


I believe the London Phil and Tokyo Phil have put out albums involving video game soundtracks (if that's your thing).


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I believe the London Phil and Tokyo Phil have put out albums involving video game soundtracks (if that's your thing).


Sounds like that could work, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Any orchestral music will do what you're looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Two steps from hell? Probably not too orchestral to be honest..
Click to expand...

If it's not orchestral then it's not orchestral.

Shock.


----------



## liquidzoo

Some Trans-Siberian Orchestra might work too. Some From Hell songs would be good, something like a big movie soundtrack like Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, or Star Wars would work too I'm sure.


----------



## s1rrah

Just picked these modded Shure 840's up over at Head-fi ... second pair of these I've owned, can't say the mods affect the sonics much as they sound just like I remember but the custom head band cushion is much more comfortable and the re wire (especially the non coiled cable and mini XLR connector) are awesome in so far as comfort/useability is concerned.

Great and totally affordable closed can.

Nice as compliment to my other cans, the *extremely open backed GS1000's ...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked these modded Shure 840's up over at Head-fi ... second pair of these I've owned, can't say the mods affect the sonics much as they sound just like I remember but the custom head band cushion is much more comfortable and the re wire (especially the non coiled cable and mini XLR connector) are awesome in so far as comfort/useability is concerned.
> 
> Great and totally affordable closed can.
> 
> Nice as compliment to my other cans, the *extremely open backed GS1000's ...


Saw them for sale, wasn't interested. Hope you enjoy them though.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I believe the London Phil and Tokyo Phil have put out albums involving video game soundtracks (if that's your thing).


Adding on after I had a little bit of time to go through my tracks.

Hans Zimmer
John Williams
Tan Dun

The themes to Schindler's List or 2001 a Space Odyssey. O Fortuna is also a great one.

And as it turns out, Royal Stockholm Phil has 2 Final Fantasy albums out on Amazon.


----------



## bumblebee1980

god bless you Dr. Schultz haha


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Not sure if anyone can help, but its worth a stab. I own HA-RX700s that i have burned in and used for over a year now... I want an album of a series of songs that have a really wide and clear soundstage so I can do some tweaking to my DSP algorithms and to show off the sound quality for the price kind of thing. Any suggestions that I should particularly look into? I have Elton John's greatest hits in FLAC and those songs are fairly good but I want something with multiple instruments other than a piano solo.
> 
> I honestly dont have a preference of what genre it is either, it could be opera music for all i care.


Simca posted a song by Imogen Heap a few pages back that took advantage of the soundstage of my Beyers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

haha

DTS Headphone X


----------



## pez

Haha, good stuff. DTS are full of trolls.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Purrfect is the troll!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha that dts video was epic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish someone would do a headcrab mod for headphones.


----------



## OkanG

Best headphone amplifier for my Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro 250 Ohms? I use them for everything actually, doesn't have to be a portable amp. Don't know if I should get something with a DAC too, you decide! Best bang for the buck, I wanna know how much for an amp would be reasonable for me. These are my first proper set of headphones, so I don't think I'll notice a significant difference between a 500$ and 1000$ amp, so I don't wanna spend too much. Schiit amps on amazon.co.uk seem rather expensive. Would be nice if it was from amazon.co.uk, since I live in Denmark.


----------



## Simca

No purpose spending over 100 on an amp for those headphones. You'd probably best be served by something as simple as a CMoy amp or Fiio E10.


----------



## OkanG

I already have the E7, but I honestly don't feel like they do much. At least not what I expected. Are your suggestions a significant improvement over the E7? If not, I might as well keep my current setup for now. But yeah, I was thinking around 100, 150 max anyways. Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Simca

If you have the E7, I don't see why you should move up to the E10 for those headphones...really you should have gotten the 600 ohm version or move onto higher end headphones if you have money to burn.


----------



## pepejovi

If you want, you could spend on a Schiit Magni? The delivery is going to be pricy though...


----------



## Simca

Not worth spending for the Magn*i* with those headphones.


----------



## mikeaj

If you feel like you get enough volume from the E7, save up or maybe try different headphones if you want an upgrade. Changing the amp wouldn't do a lot.

If E7 volume is not enough, certain CMoy designs should be okay.

In a ~230V region, you'd need a different AC/AC adapter or a 230V / 115V step-down adapter to use the Magni. May as well just get a FiiO E9 instead, if the Magni would be more expensive or more of a hassle. But I wouldn't bother with any of these.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not worth spending for the Magn*i* with those headphones.


What? I wrote it right, check it.


----------



## OkanG

I'll just keep what I have right now then, thanks. I just feel like I can get more out of my headphones with a bigger (read cooler and with tubes!!!) or more expensive amp, when I read all kinds of amps you guys have


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'll just keep what I have right now then, thanks. I just feel like I can get more out of my headphones with a bigger (read cooler and with tubes!!!) or more expensive amp, when I read all kinds of amps you guys have


Yeah based on the size and market, what electronics look like, that seems pretty intuitive and reasonable.

But keep in mind that the power required to damage headphones like DT 990 is about an order of magnitude less than the power used by a smartphone SoC. Typical listening volume takes power levels a couple or more orders of magnitude less than that.

These aren't speakers, and they don't require much. Headphone amps are just to get that slightly higher level of fidelity, or mostly just to look cool and have something nice to interact with.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


yeah


----------



## Draygonn

@ oc'ing noob


----------



## bumblebee1980

what is this mother may I? how are the Audeze cans


----------



## musicPC

If only the Audez'e cans were beside some hifiman headphone. Picture would look better.


----------



## musicPC

If only the Audez'e cans were beside some hifiman headphone. Picture would look better.


----------



## bumblebee1980

how is the faux suede? they look comfy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am still getting used to them, but I am liking what I hear so far. The pads are also so comfortable!


----------



## bumblebee1980

great









bass is pretty awesome, huh?


----------



## pez

I've learned that my FiiO E11 does bad things to the sound of my Beyers. I'll have to try the E11 with something else, but for the most part; meh. However, the Magni let them shine. That's my vote.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Okan: imo the e7 disappointed me. In fact the e5 boosted the volume by about the same levels for me. The e11 on the other hand was much louder and better in all aspects. Might be worth a shot bro


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Okan: imo the e7 disappointed me. In fact the e5 boosted the volume by about the same levels for me. The e11 on the other hand was much louder and better in all aspects. Might be worth a shot bro


I just don't feel like spending money on a possible upgrade that might turn out to be a waste of money. The whole idea of asking was to find out whether it would be worth it in the first place







I get more than high enough volume, I was wondering whether the sound quality could be improved with another DAC/Amp


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Okan: imo the e7 disappointed me. In fact the e5 boosted the volume by about the same levels for me. The e11 on the other hand was much louder and better in all aspects. Might be worth a shot bro
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't feel like spending money on a possible upgrade that might turn out to be a waste of money. The whole idea of asking was to find out whether it would be worth it in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get more than high enough volume, I was wondering whether the sound quality could be improved with another DAC/Amp
Click to expand...

dac can improve but focus on better headphones before a new DAC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> dac can improve but focus on better headphones before a new DAC.


this.
Although the headphones he has are good enough IMO.
You can easily buy from somewhere like amazon - and if you don't like it return it - no harm done.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So to give my initial impressions of the Audeze LCD-2 if anyone is interested.

*Aesthetics*

The Audeze LCD-2 has truly got to be one of the most beautiful headphones that I have seen. The rosewood cups is gorgeous and nicely contrasts with the metal grills. I wish the faux suede pads and headband came in black however, like the stock lambskin leather ones.

*Comfort*

I have not had a chance to try the lambskin pads out before, but I can say the suede pads are amazingly comfortable. They are soft and "clothy" while being firm at the same time. The headband at first felt like the pads were digging into my head, but some "fluffing" addressed that. Compared to the HD650, the LCD-2 feels very solid on my head and my neck does get sore after a couple of hours sitting in an upright position.

*Sound*

Highs - Can be considered a bit recessed and rolls off just a tad, but I personally like it that way. They are still clear, detailed, and separated, while still sounding very smooth and natural to me. I can definitely say that I did not at all find the highs fatiguing even after 2 hours of listening to violin heavy orchestral music.

Mids - The mids are full of sound while maintaining both accuracy and natural sound. Vocals were presented incredibly smooth, very similar to the mids of the HD650 (will have to directly compare later) without feeling colored at all to me. More direct comparisons is needed, but my immediate impression is that I actually like the mids of my LCD-2 more than the HD650.

Bass - Very, very impressive! It is like listening to layers upon layers of bass. There was a detail and depth in the bass that really blew my mind away. That being said, these cans are not meant for bassheads. One thing I have learned in my journey of audiophile headphones is that there is a huge different in accurate bass and booming bass that continues to resonate in your head long after the sound is done. The bass in the LCD-2 is well-defined and goes endlessly deep.

Soundstage - While not as big as the K701 is, the soundstage is still impressive nonetheless. I would guesstimate in my no where near expert level that the soundstage seems to extend about 15-20 feet away from, the at times things seem presented closer. Things are very clearly defined as well. I can hear where sound is actually coming from and what is making it. It is very clear and not muddied at all.

PS: Anyone here like MGMT?


----------



## Simca

You should do a review on them. I would focus on the bass aspect of those headphones as that is the real reason someone should focus on the LCD-2 over other headphones. The mids are still great, but the bass separates it from other headphones.

It's pretty much impossible to become fatigued by the LCD-2s as their highs are extremely rolled off.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze LCD-2 has the lushest mid range I have ever heard in a headphone







don't undersell it. music sounds so natural


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So to give my initial impressions of the Audeze LCD-2 if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Aesthetics*
> 
> The Audeze LCD-2 has truly got to be one of the most beautiful headphones that I have seen. The rosewood cups is gorgeous and nicely contrasts with the metal grills. I wish the faux suede pads and headband came in black however, like the stock lambskin leather ones.
> 
> *Comfort*
> 
> I have not had a chance to try the lambskin pads out before, but I can say the suede pads are amazingly comfortable. They are soft and "clothy" while being firm at the same time. The headband at first felt like the pads were digging into my head, but some "fluffing" addressed that. Compared to the HD650, the LCD-2 feels very solid on my head and my neck does get sore after a couple of hours sitting in an upright position.
> 
> *Sound*
> 
> Highs - Can be considered a bit recessed and rolls off just a tad, but I personally like it that way. They are still clear, detailed, and separated, while still sounding very smooth and natural to me. I can definitely say that I did not at all find the highs fatiguing even after 2 hours of listening to violin heavy orchestral music.
> 
> Mids - The mids are full of sound while maintaining both accuracy and natural sound. Vocals were presented incredibly smooth, very similar to the mids of the HD650 (will have to directly compare later) without feeling colored at all to me. More direct comparisons is needed, but my immediate impression is that I actually like the mids of my LCD-2 more than the HD650.
> 
> Bass - Very, very impressive! It is like listening to layers upon layers of bass. There was a detail and depth in the bass that really blew my mind away. That being said, these cans are not meant for bassheads. One thing I have learned in my journey of audiophile headphones is that there is a huge different in accurate bass and booming bass that continues to resonate in your head long after the sound is done. The bass in the LCD-2 is well-defined and goes endlessly deep.
> 
> Soundstage - While not as big as the K701 is, the soundstage is still impressive nonetheless. I would guesstimate in my no where near expert level that the soundstage seems to extend about 15-20 feet away from, the at times things seem presented closer. Things are very clearly defined as well. I can hear where sound is actually coming from and what is making it. It is very clear and not muddied at all.
> 
> PS: Anyone here like MGMT?


Very well done.







Very well written review. Definetly copy/paste your post to an OCN review please = *Audeze LCD-2* for all owners to share from the rig builder links.


----------



## bumblebee1980

are you going to upgrade the cable Noob?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze LCD-2 has the lushest mid range I have ever heard in a headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't undersell it. music sounds so natural


You like U headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> are you going to upgrade the cable Noob?


Eventually. I had some emergency dental work come up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well written review. Definetly copy/paste your post to an OCN review please = *Audeze LCD-2* for all owners to share from the rig builder links.


I will try to write up a more intensive review with song examples and better impressions. If I can't find the time to write a more OCN worthy review, I will definitely copy and paste this at the very least. Thanks for the suggestions!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should do a review on them. I would focus on the bass aspect of those headphones as that is the real reason someone should focus on the LCD-2 over other headphones. The mids are still great, but the bass separates it from other headphones.
> 
> It's pretty much impossible to become fatigued by the LCD-2s as their highs are extremely rolled off.


I definitely agree with you here. Even in my initial impressions, I found myself focusing on bass more. The texture and depth of the bass is amazing to be honest. I wouldn't say the highs are extremely rolled off however, though i tend to like my trebles rolled so where I stand maybe in regards to them may differ from where you stand in regards to treble preference.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You like U headphones.


no. I like a little warmth. Audeze is not V Shaped.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very well done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very well written review. Definetly copy/paste your post to an OCN review please = *Audeze LCD-2* for all owners to share from the rig builder links.


I am dumb. Didn't realize that I could edit a review. I posted it for reference, but I will most likely be replacing it come this weekend.


----------



## bumblebee1980

check out my sick Avatar. special thanks to Arizonian









needs robotic headphones haha jk


----------



## Simca

TH600/900.

U


----------



## bumblebee1980

the TH series is a little different. the market for closed back headphones with good bass and sound good is pretty small.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the only headphone that is going to replace my Audeze LCD-2 is the Audeze LCD-3 or the Audeze closed back prototype or maybe the electrostatic HiFiMAN is working on.



ouch my neck


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you think a good review for these headphones would be one completely focused on sound or one that also discusses aesthetics, comfort, and usage experience?


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Saw them for sale, wasn't interested. Hope you enjoy them though.


I enjoy them as a nice, relaxed counterpoint to my GS1000 ... sort of a "utility can," if you will.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you think a good review for these headphones would be one completely focused on sound or one that also discusses aesthetics, comfort, and usage experience?


I guess.. the Audeze LCD-2 is well documented. I wouldn't mind seeing A/B with the Sennheiser HD650 in a week or something on a silver cable. yanno.. keep it interesting.


----------



## bumblebee1980

actually you know what I want to read.. A/B with several amplifiers. that would be a nice piece to write.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you think a good review for these headphones would be one completely focused on sound or one that also discusses aesthetics, comfort, and usage experience?


I like to think the recipe in my reviews is a good way to go.

Just don't talk about the frickin' packaging. I hate people that talk about the stupid box it's in. "WOW, DIZ BOX IS SO SQUARE AND HAS LETTERS ON IT, IT'S A RILLY NAISE BAWX"


----------



## raptorxrx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I like to think the recipe in my reviews is a good way to go.
> 
> Just don't talk about the frickin' packaging. I hate people that talk about the stupid box it's in. "WOW, DIZ BOX IS SO SQUARE AND HAS LETTERS ON IT, IT'S A RILLY NAISE BAWX"


It is appropriate to have a couple of lines about the box though! A bad box can damage your headphones while shipping! Obviously you can't say too much about a box, but letting potential buyers know that their headphones will arrive soundly (Aren't I punny...) isn't so bad.


----------



## Simca

If the headphones didn't arrive damaged, then obviously the box is good enough without speaking on it further.

The only time you should discuss the box in anymore detail than 0-1 lines is when the box is made of wood or something other than cardboard/plastic.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If the headphones didn't arrive damaged, then obviously the box is good enough without speaking on it further.
> 
> The only time you should discuss the box in anymore detail than 0-1 lines is when the box is made of wood or something other than cardboard/plastic.


Blister pack a la every cheap headphone from the 80s?


----------



## bumblebee1980

bronchitis sucks


----------



## bumblebee1980

found this on Head-Fi.. thought it was cute


----------



## connectwise

OMG>... that pisses me off. My LCD2 had the right connection area split in the wood, and just last week the left speaker died.


----------



## Onslash

What do you guys think about beyerdynamics dt 880/250 ohms ( the 2012 edition) + an xonar stx inside my main rig connected to a seasonic platinum 1000 w psu with a VITUS audio power cord connected to the wall


----------



## Onslash

VItus Adromeda looks bad ass when combined with my cosmos 2 case and my 3000 w UPS. I have it lying around so i decided to use it.
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-Kvhg0Yo1_NU/Tndd5RXFYJI/AAAAAAAABfc/YxeHk6b2AB8/s1600/Vitus%2BAndromeda%2B2.jpg


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OMG>... that pisses me off. My LCD2 had the right connection area split in the wood, and just last week the left speaker died.


contact Alex @ Audeze


----------



## bumblebee1980

sorry (not really) have to hijack this picture too



/fans herself


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh cool the Audinst HUD-MX2 is out











http://audinst.com/en/bbs/board.php?bo_table=HUDmx2&wr_id=4

I really like the Audinst HUD-MX1.


----------



## s1rrah

My house mate just recently bought LCD-3's and, compared to the Beyer T1's and GS1000's that we both have here in my house? I think they suck ... veiled, no dynanics; I think it's ridiculous that he (my room mate) paid $2000 dollars for such) . .

Really . ,.. what a joke; they sound like card board.

They look real pretty, though .. sort of "steam punk" and all ... but $2 Grand? ... hmmmm ... not really.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh cool the Audinst HUD-MX2 is out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://audinst.com/en/bbs/board.php?bo_table=HUDmx2&wr_id=4
> 
> 
> I really like the Audinst HUD-MX1.


Urk. 200USD + free shipping from their store. Sale ends on Mar 10th.

This puts me in a major dilemma - snag this, or continue planning mods for an Objective2 amp (will also need to buy a DAC for this).


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> My house mate just recently bought LCD-3's and, compared to the Beyer T1's and GS1000's that we both have here in my house? I think they suck ... veiled, no dynanics; I think it's ridiculous that he (my room mate) paid $2000 dollars for such) . .
> 
> Really . ,.. what a joke; they sound like card board.
> 
> They look real pretty, though .. sort of "steam punk" and all ... but $2 Grand? ... hmmmm ... not really.


wait.. no one told you? well I didn't get my cheque from Audeze this month..

it's all a scam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Urk. 200USD + free shipping from their store. Sale ends on Mar 10th.
> 
> This puts me in a major dilemma - snag this, or continue planning mods for an Objective2 amp (for which I'll have to get a dedicated DAC for).


the Audinst HUD-MX2 definitely has more features.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Audinst HUD-MX2 definitely has more features.


Yeah. Just a minimal amount of reviews out there. And I'll probably spend less money on the MX2 than on a modded O2.

Right now, I'm trying to find out which cans the MX1 can drive.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OMG>... that pisses me off. My LCD2 had the right connection area split in the wood, and just last week the left speaker died.


was hoping that would not happen to you but I did write about this issue in my thread. Quality control and build quality on LCD2 is shoddy. sucker looks beautiful but cracks like a senny


----------



## bumblebee1980

they fixed the cracking issues. that's why they added the angled connectors on Rev 2.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> OMG>... that pisses me off. My LCD2 had the right connection area split in the wood, and just last week the left speaker died.


They upped the warranty to 3 years.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm pretty sure Sennheiser fixed their cracking issues too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN has A LOT of production problems. i'm afraid to buy a headphone the first 6 months it's out XD


----------



## Simca

HE-500s have 1 revision and no cracking issues.









Same for the HE-6.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HE-400 3 revisions, 1 year old headphone.


----------



## Simca

I didn't think they made Audeze headphones at that price range..oh wait, they don't.









So how about those players at a closer price range?









How many revisions has the LCD had? What was wrong with it? Oh right, more than just cracks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze made good on the cracking. Rev 2 fixed it and they made a better leather headband and improved sound quality.

HiFiMAN HE-500 was $899.. early adopters must feel great.. cheap pleather headband and pads.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze made good on the cracking. Rev 2 fixed it and they made a better leather headband and improved sound quality.
> 
> HiFiMAN HE-500 was $899.. early adopters must feel great.. cheap pleather headband and pads.


Now it's 700, LCD-2 fans must be gripping their wallets in pain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why are you guys arguing about this?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Now it's 700, LCD-2 fans must be gripping their wallets in pain.


you get what you pay for


----------



## Simca

Cuz it's Saturday and there's not much else to do at the moment.

It's not arguing. It's playful rivalry.

Must burn though when you're paying 1200 for a headphone when the 700 dollar one comes with everything you need and sounds almost as good.

$500 of audiogoodnessseseses? I don't theeenk soooo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Cuz it's Saturday and there's not much else to do at the moment.
> 
> It's not arguing. It's playful rivalry.
> 
> Must burn though when you're paying 1200 for a headphone when the 700 dollar one comes with everything you need and sounds almost as good.
> 
> $500 of audiogoodnessseseses? I don't theeenk soooo.


I haven't heard the HE-500 yet. Is it's bass comparable to the LCD-2?


----------



## Simca

The LCD-2 beats the HE-500s in bass for sure. Mid range as arguable, but most prefer the LCD-2s for rock sound over the HE-500. LCD-2 has more slam in it's bass. Goes really deep too. Describing the bass on HE-500s is very difficult.

HE-500 has a more airy sound to it than LCD-2s and are better for Jazz/Classical music. The LCD-2s are better for rock.

The LCD-2's are a faster headphone many argue and the HE-500 is already fast as is.

LCD2 Rev 1 is more on par with the HE-500.

LCD2 Rev 2 is more on par with the HE-6.


----------



## eternal7trance

Just got the xb1000s finally. Compared bass wise to the Pro 900s, the xb1000s are way better. Mids and highs seem about the same now that I've had some time to listen to it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

cheap pleather headband, crappy stitching, cheap pleather pads, cheap velour pads, the plastic clips break easily, the SMC connectors are a pain in the ass, not a comfortable headphone for me, cheap box.

Audeze LCD-2 is worth the extra $295 for this alone. it's the better sounding headphone.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> cheap pleather headband, crappy stitching, cheap pleather pads, cheap velour pads, the plastic clips break easily, the SMC connectors are a pain in the ass, not a comfortable headphone for me, cheap box.
> 
> Audeze LCD-2 is worth the extra $295 for this alone. it's the better sounding headphone.


300 more for the headphone. Then you want to spend another 200 for the cable. That's 500 dollars.

It's leather, not pleather. Don't even try to play it down. It's a very nice and soft leather as well and with the design of the headphones you don't need a very thick headband. You need it even lesser so than LCD2s. The SMC Connectors are fine unless you're constantly taking them off for some reason and even so it takes like 2 seconds to screw it in. Stop whining.

The plastic clips do break easily though. They have modified this; however, with the newer bendable black plastic on the velours. While the leather pads are by no means Audeze quality (lamb skin lul), they're not absolutely terrible. Even still I use the velours and while they're not Beyer soft, they're still very comfortable..more than the HE-400s velours which were a bit course IMO.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN HE-500 comes with a crappy cable too. it's pleather.


----------



## Simca

It's leather. The 700 dollar HE-500s come with a silver cable.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh yeah totally leather....



even the box they put the headphones in is pleather.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> HiFiMAN HE-500 comes with a crappy cable too. it's pleather.


http://hifiman.us/Products/?pid=102

Leather pads and silver cable according to the official product description


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://hifiman.us/Products/?pid=102
> 
> Leather pads and silver cable according to the official product description


Denon also stated their ear pads were leather..

it's pleather. it's the same pads they use on sub $150 headphones like the Audio Technica M50.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://hifiman.us/Products/?pid=102
> 
> Leather pads and silver cable according to the official product description


Don't worry, the $500 burn hole in her wallet is making her keel over. She's delusional.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## raisethe3

Does anyone have experience on the Sennheiser HD419? What are the pros and cons?

Thanks.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm very happy with my purchase.


Remorse is setting in. She's trying to justify her purchase. ~Cackles~

Also, what headphone pads are those? The HE-500s pads are perfectly circular..not donut shaped or 0 shaped.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## Simca

What I really want is Beyer Velour on the HE-500s and I'd be so satisfied. What do I have to pay to have this?!


----------



## eternal7trance

I'm definitely fine with my purchase.


----------



## Draygonn

My HE-500s had velour. Did they change this? Are we being trolled


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> My HE-500s had velour. Did they change this? Are we being trolled


no one changed it


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'll just sit over here with my DT880s and my K550s, as comfortable as I can ever imagine ;_;

I think the worst pads ever are on the Pro 550s, as much as I love the headphones, they have awful pads. I want to buy some big velour ones for them.


----------



## Simca

HE-500s still have the velours. I have them on mine atm since I love them over the leathers, but I want them to be more comfortable like DT880 pads.


----------



## Lazy Bear

DT880 pads are most comfortable pads.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> DT880 pads are most comfortable pads.


Aren't they the exact same as DT770 and dt990?


----------



## axizor

I believe that the DT880 and DT990 earpads are the same and the DT770's is different.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The faux suede pads on the LCD-2 are amazingly comfortable. I assume they are lighter than the lambskin leather versions as well.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I'll just sit over here with my DT880s and my K550s, as comfortable as I can ever imagine ;_;
> 
> I think the worst pads ever are on the Pro 550s, as much as I love the headphones, they have awful pads. I want to buy some big velour ones for them.


And you can if you visit the Ultrasone store


----------



## bumblebee1980

TTVJ has the HE-500 on sale for $629 until Monday.

oh the irony


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What I really want is Beyer Velour on the HE-500s and I'd be so satisfied. What do I have to pay to have this?!


You must first find your soul and then sell that. A job of jobs.

EDIT:

Oh god, I've missed my SR325is.


----------



## biatchi

I've ordered some Fostex T50RP's that I plan to Thunderpantify


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I've ordered some Fostex T50RP's that I plan to Thunderpantify


Overrated, but it's your money. Enjoy.


----------



## Lazy Bear

JDS Labs shipped my C5! I can't wait.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can anyone suggest some reasonably priced but good quality wireless headphones? If they have a mic it's a bonus, but not necessary. I've always been a fan of Sennheiser but I'm not particularly fussy, just as long as I'm not paying for a brand name like Skull Candy or something similar


----------



## Lazy Bear

Wireless headphones, good quality, same sentence?

Is this possible?


----------



## HPE1000

If that is even possible they would weigh 10 pounds and need a battery replacement every couple minutes









Wireless is overrated for a lot of things.


----------



## Hl86

wireless is good when you skype while being on the toilot


----------



## Simca

Bigger question is what does reasonably priced mean. Doesn't mean jack.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Bigger question is what does reasonably priced mean. Doesn't mean jack.


Free.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> JDS Labs shipped my C5! I can't wait.


I wonder how does it sound for a headphone amp.

Need to look into headphones, a headphone amp, and a DAC. Any suggestions? Spending limit is $500.


----------



## raisethe3

Anyone?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Does anyone have experience on the Sennheiser HD419? What are the pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Does anyone have experience on the Sennheiser HD419? What are the pros and cons?
> 
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I haven't, but from what people say (not many people, as these aren't incredibly the most popular headphones ever) and what info is out there, these seem to be pretty bass-oriented, kind of treble-shy.

Tyll had a pair measured at InnerFidelity:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD419.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads

Relative to other headphones, that's a relatively high amount of bass and midbass. Doesn't seem to be a fluke with a sample, as others in the family show similar characteristics (but the HD 419 tuned for slightly more bass, which agrees with the way Sennheiser markets them). Isolation seems average for closed-back headphones. The other data there isn't much remarkable one way or another. The above info doesn't exactly tell you everything there is to know about them, but it's a start.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> [...]
> Need to look into headphones, a headphone amp, and a DAC. Any suggestions? Spending limit is $500.


What kind of sound are you looking for? Circumaural or supraaural? Closed or open?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I've ordered some Fostex T50RP's that I plan to Thunderpantify


Making your own cups?


----------



## Swift Castiel

Can you edit my entry, please?









Added:
Shure SE535 LTDJ w/ SilverRay cable


----------



## ZombieJon

Audinist MX-2 en route. =D


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Bigger question is what does reasonably priced mean. Doesn't mean jack.


Reasonably priced means what it means, priced reasonably, so not ridiculously expensive.
Doesn't really matter anyway seeing as it sounds like what I asked for doesn't exist







Don't ask, you don't get though!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Audinist MX-2 en route. =D


awesome









this had me interested
Quote:


> the adaptor must be used when connecting to an iPad or a smartphone before use. Also, users who use a headphone with impedance values over 150Ω have to use the adaptor to use the HUD-mx2 to get the maximum sound output.


you had to open the MX-1 to access the gain jumpers. the AC adapter was just alternative power. i'm curious if the AC adapter on the MX-2 will give you more juice.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this had me interested
> you had to open the MX-1 to access the gain jumpers. the AC adapter was just alternative power. i'm curious if the AC adapter on the MX-2 will give you more juice.


Guess I'll have to take a look at the specs on the adapter.
Quote:


> Additionally, the mounting of TPA6120A2, a high-fidelity headphone amplifier from Ti, allows users to use headphones with impedance values under 300Ω when using it in the factory default state and enjoy sounds with enough volume from the headphones with high impedance values of 600Ω after removing the gain jumpers (JP1 and JP2) inside the main body of the product.


Safe to say I won't be doing that for a while. Running a pair of DJ1s (were cheaper than the HFI-580s when I bought them) and Westone 2s.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Making your own cups?


My brother is going to make them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Reasonably priced means what it means, priced reasonably, so not ridiculously expensive.
> Doesn't really matter anyway seeing as it sounds like what I asked for doesn't exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask, you don't get though!


reasonable for me is 400 dollars. reasonable for you might be 100.


----------



## OkanG

I'm going on a 12 hour bus tour and I wanna bring my DT-990's. Are they really that bad for public transport? I talked with my buddy, and he told me he were gonna bring his closed back headphones, so I don't know if it's going to be an issue. I don't wanna bother people, even though most of them are people I know. Thoughts? I don't wanna be that guy, but I don't wanna be without music for 12 hours either.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm going on a 12 hour bus tour and I wanna bring my DT-990's. Are they really that bad for public transport? I talked with my buddy, and he told me he were gonna bring his closed back headphones, so I don't know if it's going to be an issue. I don't wanna bother people, even though most of them are people I know. Thoughts? I don't wanna be that guy, but I don't wanna be without music for 12 hours either.


I don't mean to be a b but why don't you turn the music on ask someone to wear the headphone our rest it on an object to get a seal and listen for yourself? if you can hear it loud and clear and you will then it's too loud.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm going on a 12 hour bus tour and I wanna bring my DT-990's. Are they really that bad for public transport? I talked with my buddy, and he told me he were gonna bring his closed back headphones, so I don't know if it's going to be an issue. I don't wanna bother people, even though most of them are people I know. Thoughts? I don't wanna be that guy, but I don't wanna be without music for 12 hours either.


All my open headphones were never shy about sharing my music with those around. The Audeze LCD-2's seem particularly bad.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm going on a 12 hour bus tour and I wanna bring my DT-990's. Are they really that bad for public transport? I talked with my buddy, and he told me he were gonna bring his closed back headphones, so I don't know if it's going to be an issue. I don't wanna bother people, even though most of them are people I know. Thoughts? I don't wanna be that guy, but I don't wanna be without music for 12 hours either.


Another problem is that open headphones let a lot of noise in. On a noisy bus ride, you're going to end up putting the volume a lot louder to hear your music the same- and that isn't great for your hearing over a 12 hour period.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't mean to be a b but why don't you turn the music on ask someone to wear the headphone our rest it on an object to get a seal and listen for yourself? if you can hear it loud and clear and you will then it's too loud.


I just thought that the noise levels wouldn't be the same. I would probably turn the headphones up more in the bus because of the noise on the bus, so I don't think it would be very accurate. I just tried putting the headphones on the back of my chair and turning the volume up more than when I'm using them at home. They do put out quite a lot of sound actually, but I don't know if the noise from the bus would cancel it out. If my buddy is also listening to music though, it shouldn't be a problem. I doubt the people in the seats behind and in front of me would be able to hear it. I'll just put on a hoodie and close it up like Kenny from South Park! Ghetto isolation


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just thought that the noise levels wouldn't be the same. I would probably turn the headphones up more in the bus because of the noise on the bus, so I don't think it would be very accurate. I just tried putting the headphones on the back of my chair and turning the volume up more than when I'm using them at home. They do put out quite a lot of sound actually, but I don't know if the noise from the bus would cancel it out. If my buddy is also listening to music though, it shouldn't be a problem. I doubt the people in the seats behind and in front of me would be able to hear it. I'll just put on a hoodie and close it up like Kenny from South Park! Ghetto isolation


Why not just use IEM's or closed headphones?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why not just use IEM's or closed headphones?


I don't have any closed headphones, and I can't stand the quality of my IEM's unless I'm working out. I don't feel like dishing out money for new headphones right now either, since I don't go on trips like this very often. Maybe like once a year.


----------



## Simca

I would personally rather talk to my friends for the duration of the trip than listen to open headphones, but all people are different.

Do as you please. Worst they can say is you're a [censored].


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Do as you please. Worst they can say is you're a [censored].


Well I would say the worst they could do is strangle him with his headphone cord and hang him from the back of the bus as a warning to others.

Depends on how bad his music taste is.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I would personally rather talk to my friends for the duration of the trip than listen to open headphones, but all people are different.
> 
> Do as you please. Worst they can say is you're a [censored].


Sure, but the trip starts at 2:45AM, and my friend is going to work from 6AM-6PM or something the day before, so he's probably going to sleep. I'm probably going to just chug a beer or two and go to sleep too, since I fall asleep on the road very quickly









Besides, if it's really bothering someone, they should just man up and tell me. It's not like I bite. Unless I want to


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What kind of sound are you looking for? Circumaural or supraaural? Closed or open?


Circumaural and closed headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sure, but the trip starts at 2:45AM, and my friend is going to work from 6AM-6PM or something the day before, so he's probably going to sleep. I'm probably going to just chug a beer or two and go to sleep too, since I fall asleep on the road very quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, if it's really bothering someone, they should just man up and tell me. It's not like I bite. Unless I want to


Bother the hoodied up sleeping person? I seen enough horror films to know not to do that!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How much do you guys think I can get for a HD650 that is just a few months old?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone?


Depends how fast you're looking to sell it and if it comes with a special cable.

Completely stock 650 looking to sell quick is 300 dollars. Stock looking to hold onto it for a few week 350 max.

$450 for a 650 with cardas cable.

Everyone and their mothers are selling their LCD2's recently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Depends how fast you're looking to sell it and if it comes with a special cable.
> 
> Completely stock 650 looking to sell quick is 300 dollars. Stock looking to hold onto it for a few week 350 max.
> 
> $450 for a 650 with cardas cable.
> 
> Everyone and their mothers are selling their LCD2's recently.


Even if said HD650 is less than 2 months old?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Even if said HD650 is less than 2 months old?


Did you take them out of the box? Did you wear them and get your lice all over them? Then yeah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did you take them out of the box? Did you wear them and get your lice all over them? Then yeah.


Bummer...


----------



## Simca

I wouldn't sell the HD650s personally, but that's just me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I wouldn't sell the HD650s personally, but that's just me.


Could you elaborate on why? Not trying to be difficult or anything, just curious to know why.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I would trade them for a Q701 or HD600. something lighter to wear and brighter than the Audeze. yin-yang, that kinda thing.


----------



## Simca

That would be a stupid trade. Although they're both darker headphones, they're still different from each other. The HD650s provide much more air to the sound making it excellent for jazz, classical etc.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's not a stupid trade. get the trading partner to pay the shipping. the Audeze LCD-2 does everything the HD650 does but better. I would want a headphone the complete opposite. there are better headphones for classical music.


----------



## Arizonian

The Cardas Cable for Senn HD650 run new $249......any suggestions where one might find used ones MUCH less expensive?


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can buy the HD650 for $400-415 quite often. sometimes even $350 new but it's rare. a bunch of them are sitting on Head-Fi for $350 used. it's not worth a lot of money. I would trade it for a K701, K702 or HD600.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The Cardas Cable for Senn HD650 run new $249......any suggestions where one might find used ones MUCH less expensive?


save your money.


----------



## rockgod213

Can I join? Just got a pair of HE500s.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> save your money.


I've been given a lot of advice on OCN....Bumbelbee that was the best advice I was ever given. Delivery accepted.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like touching up my HiFi chain with cables and clean power but it's a low priority and only after I have the Digital-Analog-Converter and Amplifier I want. you can do better than the Schiit Magni and Modi. if you decide not to upgrade, you still have money in your pocket to spend.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> save your money.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been given a lot of advice on OCN....Bumbelbee that was the best advice I was ever given. Delivery accepted.
Click to expand...

Also the only time anyone has ever said that on OCN


----------



## Simca

I saw a Cardas cable that terminated in XLRs for 70 bucks or so. It was short length though.


----------



## RallyMaster

I went and bought myself a pair of Audio Technica ATH-AD700X headphones today and put up 3 of my in-ears/headphones up for sale. Spring cleaning


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can buy the HD650 for $400-415 quite often. sometimes even $350 new but it's rare. a bunch of them are sitting on Head-Fi for $350 used. it's not worth a lot of money. I would trade it for a K701, K702 or HD600.


Is it just me or did the HD 600 and HD 650 get insanely expensive? I remember grabbing mine in 2009 for $185 BNIB. I believe I sold them for ~$300 after very little use. I find it incredible that they seem to be more expensive than they were previously -- this is contrary to the price behavior of other then-favorites like the DT 880 and K 701 (now supplanted of course).

And mine were the "newer" revision with the silver drivers as well...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Sennheiser HD650 MSRP is $649


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Sennheiser HD650 MSRP is $649


I got mine for $499 - cant compare to any other real headphones but I absolutely love them.









Edit: though I do see an AKG Q701 by next year a possibility.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the HD600 was originally the flagship. the HD650 came out in 2003 with a MSRP of $650 and became the new flagship. Sennheiser started doing R&D on the HD800 which came out in 2009. Sennheiser is currently doing R&D on the HD800 successor.


----------



## mikeaj

For a while it seems Sennheiser has cracked down on the prices they allow the authorized sellers to list, for the higher-end headphones. It's not the first time prices go back up for older models.

Nowadays Audio-Technica ATH-M50 is up from what they used to sell for, though not really to the same extent, and there are probably many more examples. That might be more from demand.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah, I read somewhere they were not happy with authorized dealers selling below MSRP.






needs evil space british


----------



## bumblebee1980

pretty sad.. Axel Grell the senior acoustic engineer behind the HD800 is now in the marketing department.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Guess I'll have to take a look at the specs on the adapter.


MX2 arrived....and includes a leaflet for the MX1 and AMP-HP.

Took a quick peek inside, and it comes with a USB A to USB B plug, power adapter, and RCA cables (not short). Adapter is 2 prong US =(.

Small wall-wart, around the same size as the old Nokia chargers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

that was fast. did you get hit by customs?


----------



## ZombieJon

No customs in Hong Kong! But shipping costs from EU/US is a pain.


----------



## th3illusiveman

I'm planning on getting the g35s for 30% gaming and 70% internet /music/ videos.

Basically what I'm looking for is gaming headsets with some decent bass. I had the corsair HS1s (basically vengeance 1500s) and while they were comfy, sounded great and gave good directional awareness in games the bass was extremely lacking to say the least even with an equalizer that maximized it.

The only bad things I've heard about the g35s is weight and some stereo music playback. The latter worries me a lot because I will listen to a lot of music and watch a ton of YouTube videos.

Any other suggestions? I don:t know much about headphones so help is appreciated.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> No customs in Hong Kong! But shipping costs from EU/US is a pain.


I just ordered new fan assemblies for my AXPs from Hong Kong. 10 bucks for the fans but 30 for shipping.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I'm planning on getting the g35s for 30% gaming and 70% internet /music/ videos.
> 
> Basically what I'm looking for is gaming headsets with some decent bass. I had the corsair HS1s (basically vengeance 1500s) and while they were comfy, sounded great and gave good directional awareness in games the bass was extremely lacking to say the least even with an equalizer that maximized it.
> 
> The only bad things I've heard about the g35s is weight and some stereo music playback. The latter worries me a lot because I will listen to a lot of music and watch a ton of YouTube videos.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I don:t know much about headphones so help is appreciated.


there is a good condenser microphone with a magnetic clasp called the Antlion Modmic. you can attach it to any headphone.






http://www.modmic.com/

if you really want some bass get the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80


----------



## bumblebee1980

Modmic is the greatest product ever to gamers.

seriously people were hacking up Labtec microphones.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Mic isnt important to me, I don't even care if the headset has it. I need something with a good midrange sound stage because that's where footsteps are usually heard (at least that's what reviews say, damnded if I know where it comes from lol) budget is really around the 150 mark, I dont have the money for 300 headphones right now and need something to replace my hs1s quickly.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm cost $180. the ear pads are velour and replaceable. yoke is made out of aluminum and screwed in. headband is made out of spring steel. padding on headband can be replaced. they will take a beating.

Logitech doesn't sell replacement pads, you have to send the whole thing back every 6-8 months when you wear out the pleather













edit: pictures


----------



## th3illusiveman

I can't buy those DT770s at ncix which is a 30 min drive away. That's why I was looking for something a little more mainstream. I'm on my phone right now so I can't link you to the page but if you go to the ncix.CA (.com might work as well) then you can see the headphones I have at my selection.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFi store? I have family there and been to one. create a Paypal account or get a credit card? if you want the headphones bad enough you will find a way









I can't look at a list of gaming headsets and tell you which one is better


----------



## th3illusiveman

DAT shipping cost man...

I hate paying for shipping and feel the money could be used on a better product.

Besides you didn't even look at ncix


----------



## Skilletis

I'll Join too,

Audio-Technica ATH-PRO700MK2 (For my Computer's music and games)- The bass is insane with a proper Audio card/DAC, so awesome.



Trittion AX Pro (True Dolby 5.1), Call Of Duty Black Ops Limited Edition (For my TV and PS3)- Closest thing short of actually being there, really good for FPS multiplayers. They are terrible for Music however.



Feeling way to lazy to actually try to find my camera


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> DAT shipping cost man...
> 
> I hate paying for shipping and feel the money could be used on a better product.
> 
> Besides you didn't even look at ncix


it's an AUDIO VISUAL experience. don't be that guy with a million dollar condo in New York with a Bose Wave.

all gaming headsets are bad. if I had millions of dollars I could go to a company in China and get them to design and manufacture a gaming headset.

Logitech doesn't put years of R&D into making the driver and they don't care about sound quality.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Surely one has to sound less shoddy then the other. Pick one, I'll do me research on it and if it checks out I'll buy it









I'm not looking for best of the best, I can't afford it. I just want a competent hs1 replacement.


----------



## bumblebee1980

steelseries? I don't know.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> DAT shipping cost man...
> 
> I hate paying for shipping and feel the money could be used on a better product.
> 
> Besides you didn't even look at ncix


Headphone Bar
245 West Broadway

The Sound Room
2025 W. Broadway
604 736 7771

Give either one a call about the 770. I can't really recommend any headsets (which is all on offer @ NCIX) because I never tried them. A 50-80CAD pair of headphones was enough for me when I used to game a lot.


----------



## bumblebee1980

look in the Yellow Pages for HiFi stores. call and ask if they carry Beyerdynamic headphones.

if you don't do this, you will be back seeking the same advice. this cycle isn't new and we're not talking a lot of money here.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I second the Beyerdynamic DT 770 80's if you can find a seller near you (it seems like you don't want to pay for shipping) I paid $160 shipped last month from a seller on ebay.

I play Blacklight retribution and hearing foot steps are a must, I also play Planetside 2 religiously I can honestly tell you getting a nice pair of headphones is the best way to go. I had the G930's for 2 months but ended up RMA'ing them only to request a Refund when they finally arrived back (frequency issue) Like bumblebee said the antlion modmic looks like the way to go as far as mics are concerned... I use a Zalman clip on mic and it's great if you're low on budget.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Sigh... they better be worth the effort.









What software does it come with? Any equalizer?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Sigh... they better be worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What software does it come with? Any equalizer?


None. At least mine didn't.


----------



## Steffek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm cost $180. the ear pads are velour and replaceable. yoke is made out of aluminum and screwed in. headband is made out of spring steel. padding on headband can be replaced. they will take a beating.
> 
> Logitech doesn't sell replacement pads, you have to send the whole thing back every 6-8 months when you wear out the pleather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: pictures


I have to ask, what on gods green earth are you doing to those things that cause that!?! I have been using my V-Modas every day for a year and they still look brand new. Before that I used some Creative Labs USB headphones for 4 years and other then being a little dirty they were also just fine.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Well how do you adjust the sound?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Well how do you adjust the sound?


The DT 770's are just regular headphones, you use your PC to change the volume.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Well how do you adjust the sound?


Through different software, maybe? I've never felt the need to modify my music in any way.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's an AUDIO VISUAL experience. don't be that guy with a million dollar condo in New York with a Bose Wave.
> 
> all gaming headsets are bad. if I had millions of dollars I could go to a company in China and get them to design and manufacture a gaming headset.
> 
> Logitech doesn't put years of R&D into making the driver and they don't care about sound quality.


All gaming headsets are bad? I thought people loved the hd595 from sennheiser. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106638

It's the same headphone pretty much but with different styling and a mic.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Well how do you adjust the sound?


You use your PC volume control either through onboard or your sound card.

You won't be disappointed in the 770s. I own them and I really love them.

The only piece of PC equpiment I will recommend is a sound card like the Asus DG (or DGX if you only have a PCI-e slot available). The built in headphone amp will be a definite benefit to you.

Another HiFi audio place I noticed when googling for HiFi in Vancouver was http://www.hificentre.com/

As a bonus, they sell both Beyer (though it looks like they only sell the higher models) and Grado headphones. Might want to keep them in mind if you choose to venture further into HiFi audio.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Headphone Bar
> 245 West Broadway
> 
> The Sound Room
> 2025 W. Broadway
> 604 736 7771
> 
> Give either one a call about the 770. I can't really recommend any headsets (which is all on offer @ NCIX) because I never tried them. A 50-80CAD pair of headphones was enough for me when I used to game a lot.


http://www.soundroom.ca/audiophile%20headphones they seem to carry Audio Technica headsets for a decent price. but no Beyerdynamic DT 770 80's, HiFiCenter and Headphone Bar also don't carry them.

So aside from going the Ebay route for the 770s (Amazon sale for the US ones but no love for Canada) how do the Audio Technica AD700s stack up? they are going on sale for $130. If not then i guess i load up my paypal and buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350734920714

NCIX is have a sale on the Steelseries Seberia V2s for $70 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=63803&vpn=51107&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> You use your PC volume control either through onboard or your sound card.
> 
> You won't be disappointed in the 770s. I own them and I really love them.
> 
> The only piece of PC equpiment I will recommend is a sound card like the Asus DG (or DGX if you only have a PCI-e slot available). The built in headphone amp will be a definite benefit to you.
> 
> Another HiFi audio place I noticed when googling for HiFi in Vancouver was http://www.hificentre.com/
> 
> As a bonus, they sell both Beyer (though it looks like they only sell the higher models) and Grado headphones. Might want to keep them in mind if you choose to venture further into HiFi audio.


+ Also love my own DT770's , using them with Fiio E10 though.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> http://www.soundroom.ca/audiophile%20headphones they seem to carry Audio Technica headsets for a decent price. but no Beyerdynamic DT 770 80's, HiFiCenter and Headphone Bar also don't carry them.
> 
> So aside from going the Ebay route for the 770s (Amazon sale for the US ones but no love for Canada) how do the Audio Technica AD700s stack up? they are going on sale for $130. If not then i guess i load up my paypal and buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350734920714
> 
> NCIX is have a sale on the Steelseries Seberia V2s for $70 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=63803&vpn=51107&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360


You could also try http://www.headphonebar.com


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> http://www.soundroom.ca/audiophile%20headphones they seem to carry Audio Technica headsets for a decent price. but no Beyerdynamic DT 770 80's, HiFiCenter and Headphone Bar also don't carry them.
> 
> So aside from going the Ebay route for the 770s (Amazon sale for the US ones but no love for Canada) how do the Audio Technica AD700s stack up? they are going on sale for $130. If not then i guess i load up my paypal and buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350734920714
> 
> *NCIX is have a sale on the Steelseries Seberia V2s for $70 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=63803&vpn=51107&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360*


just say no..


----------



## OkanG

I own the V2. I realized it was a COMPLETE waste of my money, after getting my DT990's. It's like they put a big price tag on iPhone earbuds because they look big and nice, and they have a somewhat of a meh microphone.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> http://www.soundroom.ca/audiophile%20headphones they seem to carry Audio Technica headsets for a decent price. but no Beyerdynamic DT 770 80's, HiFiCenter and Headphone Bar also don't carry them.
> 
> So aside from going the Ebay route for the 770s (Amazon sale for the US ones but no love for Canada) how do the Audio Technica AD700s stack up? they are going on sale for $130. If not then i guess i load up my paypal and buy this http://www.ebay.com/itm/350734920714
> 
> NCIX is have a sale on the Steelseries Seberia V2s for $70 http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=63803&vpn=51107&manufacture=Steelseries&promoid=1360


Long & McQuade also carries DT770s, although stock looks limited to only a couple of their stores.

AD700s are loved as gaming cans because of their soundstage and positional audio, and will be better for music than just about any gaming headset, but they don't have much bass.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Sennheiser HD650 MSRP is $649


That's not interesting to me since the HD 650 MSRP has always been inflated, as with pretty much all of the Sennheiser portfolio.

What's interesting to me is that the prices of the HD 600 and HD 650 have risen over the past few years while the prices of the AKG X701 and Beyerdynamic DT XX0s (among other historical fan favorites) have stayed the same or fallen.

The Sennheisers have appreciated more in value than my Grado HF-2. Given how I loved my $185 HD 650s I should've kept them and sold the HF-2s.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's not interesting to me since the HD 650 MSRP has always been inflated, as with pretty much all of the Sennheiser portfolio.
> 
> What's interesting to me is that the prices of the HD 600 and HD 650 have risen over the past few years while the prices of the AKG X701 and Beyerdynamic DT XX0s (among other historical fan favorites) have stayed the same or fallen.
> 
> The Sennheisers have appreciated more in value than my Grado HF-2. Given how I loved my $185 HD 650s I should've kept them and sold the HF-2s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


I don't ever remember HD650s being that cheap. Sure they've fluctuated, but they've never been that low. Lowest I remember them selling for new is around $325.

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Headphones/product/B00018MSNI


----------



## bumblebee1980

is he trying to piss off a lot of people?

YEAH, I'LL JUST GO NOW AND ENJOY MY ***** $185 ******* SENNHEISER HD650... OKAY BYE GUYS


----------



## Simca

Careful, people have been infracted for typing asterisks in the past.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Careful, people have been infracted for typing asterisks in the past.


Only if the asterisks are used to circumvent profanity by filling in space. I'd give you examples but I'd have to infract myself and delete the post..


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Only if the asterisks are used to circumvent profanity by filling in space. I'd give you examples but I'd have to infract myself and delete the post..


I'm afraid that's wrong. I've typed asterisks so long that a word would not fit it let alone profanity and have had action taken against me. You aren't to use asterisks period.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm afraid that's wrong. I've typed asterisks so long that a word would not fit it let alone profanity and have had action taken against me. You aren't to use asterisks period.


It's not the length of the asterisk, it's the placing.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm afraid that's wrong. I've typed asterisks so long that a word would not fit it let alone profanity and have had action taken against me. You aren't to use asterisks period.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the length of the asterisk, it's the placing.
Click to expand...

_It doesn't matter how long it is, it's how you use it_


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't ever remember HD650s being that cheap. Sure they've fluctuated, but they've never been that low. Lowest I remember them selling for new is around $325.
> 
> http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Headphones/product/B00018MSNI


Even disregarding my outlier price, the second hand prices used to be way cheaper. I used to see used HD 650s well below $300 back in my day. Second hand Q701s are below $200! What's up with that?


----------



## Simca

used Q701s are not a surprise at all. It's a 240-270 headphone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Random:
I've got a marketing assignment in for Monday - and chose to do it on Beats by Dre.
Extremely interesting subject, for me, to research.
Beats, like Apple are one of the best known marketing successes of the 21st century.

Beats by Dre = A fashion statement
Apple = A software company that sub-contracts companies to assemble and make their products.

Info on the beats - some insider info I never knew:
http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Random:
> I've got a marketing assignment in for Monday - and chose to do it on Beats by Dre.
> Extremely interesting subject, for me, to research.
> Beats, like Apple are one of the best known marketing successes of the 21st century.
> 
> Beats by Dre = A fashion statement
> Apple = A software company that sub-contracts companies to assemble and make their products.
> 
> Info on the beats - some insider info I never knew:
> http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world


You know, somone on head-fi did this as well. He also compared and contrasted beats by dre to the quincy jones q701s from AKG.

Both are celebrity endorsed, but obviously one headphones sort of lead the pack in terms of sales.

Honestly, if you want to know how beats became so popular, simply walk into any best buy. You will see that best buy and Monster are in bed together BIG time. Moster cables, beats by dre, monster this monster that. All of it is total garbage and all of it is in a much better display case than some of the better products in their store. Why? The profit margin on monster crap is massive compared to everything else.

I almost worked for best buy, and they indoctrinate their employees to worship monster so that they turn around and brainwash the masses. That is also why in every best buy you will see someone with beat pros around their neck. You don't ever see audio technica headphones....do you. Who ever wears those headphones have essentially been the most productive person at selling the headphones, and that is why they are allowed to wear them in the store to begin with.

I am not making this stuff up either. This was all from the managers mouth.

Of course Monster also knows that they can pretty much sell any **** they want as long as it is colorful and shiny because people are stupid enough to fall for it.

So between the average human being having about the same level of intelligence as bag of dirt, and the fact that best buy has this brain washing scheme going on, it is no wonder why beats have been so popular.

I am sure if audio technica headphones were over priced and shiny that they would be out selling beats like crazy.


----------



## mikeaj

Do people really consider Apple a software company these days? For all the hardware they design and sell (granted, with their software, and like many companies they don't do the production and manufacturing), it's hard for me to imagine. They're even one of the major ARM licensees doing fabless custom SoC development. I mean, the design work is the hard part for developing new products, even if they're physical.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know, somone on head-fi did this as well. He also compared and contrasted beats by dre to the quincy jones q701s from AKG.
> 
> Both are celebrity endorsed, but obviously one headphones sort of lead the pack in terms of sales.
> 
> Honestly, if you want to know how beats became so popular, simply walk into any best buy. You will see that best buy and Monster are in bed together BIG time. Moster cables, beats by dre, monster this monster that. All of it is total garbage and all of it is in a much better display case than some of the better products in their store. Why? The profit margin on monster crap is massive compared to everything else.
> 
> I almost worked for best buy, and they indoctrinate their employees to worship monster so that they turn around and brainwash the masses. That is also why in every best buy you will see someone with beat pros around their neck. You don't ever see audio technica headphones....do you. Who ever wears those headphones have essentially been the most productive person at selling the headphones, and that is why they are allowed to wear them in the store to begin with.
> 
> I am not making this stuff up either. This was all from the managers mouth.
> 
> Of course Monster also knows that they can pretty much sell any **** they want as long as it is colorful and shiny because people are stupid enough to fall for it.
> 
> So between the average human being having about the same level of intelligence as bag of dirt, and the fact that best buy has this brain washing scheme going on, it is no wonder why beats have been so popular.
> 
> I am sure if audio technica headphones were over priced and shiny that they would be out selling beats like crazy.


See this is the interesting thing about the Beats. If it wasn't for Interscope endorsing the product, Monster wouldn't be selling as much as they do now (outside the headphone business), but if it wasn't for Monster, then Interscope wouldn't have gotten all the insider information about headphones as they did with Monster.

The main point I want to bring up in my short 1000 word essay is simple:
Beats marketed the headphones very well via different media channels (tv adverts, music videos, celebrities) but the most compelling thing here isn't the PROFITS that beats have had, but the IMPACT it has had on the headphone market as a whole.
Personally, I feel that high-end audio, let alone mid-range audio was only for a few percentile of the population. ie. You wouldn't see your average joe, go into best buy and buy a set of Denon headphones - simply because they had never heard of them.

With the success of the Beats line, people have become more intrigued and informed about audio quality, and thus because of this, people have tried other things, and thus bought other headphones.
If there was a graph for the average money spent on headphones since 2007-present, I can almost bet that price has risen quite considerably since 2008 (launch of the beats).
More so, other companies, although affected by Beats being launched, I'm sure have seen a huge drive in advertising headphones. Companies, even like Audio Technica, and Denon have adopted certain marketing strategies that seem to related to the success that Beats had. In other words, designing "urban looking" headphones, and trying to associate them with "twenty something" folks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Do people really consider Apple a software company these days? For all the hardware they design and sell (granted, with their software, and like many companies they don't do the production and manufacturing), it's hard for me to imagine. They're even one of the major ARM licensees doing fabless custom SoC development. I mean, the design work is the hard part for developing new products, even if they're physical.


Sure they design SOME things - but that's mostly aesthetics, in my opinion.
I don't consider Apple to be sucessful with their computers, but instead their MP3 players and their phones.

Their phones, if you don't already know isn't made by them, nor assembled by them. They just market the product with iOS and bump the price up. That's why the recent iPhone 5 wasn't as big of a success as the 4 or 4s was simply due to people becoming aware of other products out there. Most notably the SGS3.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sure they design SOME things - but that's mostly aesthetics, in my opinion.
> I don't consider Apple to be sucessful with their computers, but instead their MP3 players and their phones.
> 
> Their phones, if you don't already know isn't made by them, nor assembled by them. They just market the product with iOS and bump the price up. That's why the recent iPhone 5 wasn't as big of a success as the 4 or 4s was simply due to people becoming aware of other products out there. Most notably the SGS3.


Designing hardware layout, aesthetics, product specification, testing, etc. all sound like the "not-software" category. It's not like they're purchasing original hardware designs from other people. PCBs, enclosures, the whole package just don't materialize out of thin air and work to specification once you decide what key components are going inside.

Also, the ~10% traditional computer market share not being successful is a pretty tough sell, considering how large that market is. This is especially considering that all their computers are expensive and command high profit margins, unlike what most of what others are primarily shipping. They're doing even better in smartphones and even more so in tablets, which both use their SoCs and hardware designs.

When the average consumer thinks about Apple, they think about Apple products they can buy: Apple-designed hardware devices running Apple's software. I'm not a fan of their products, but they do exist.

A software company is something more like Adobe or Oracle. Or, again, do you consider a company that does so much hardware development a software company? I mean, there's some gray area, sure. If you call Microsoft a software company I'm sure lots of people would agree, despite Xbox and the computer peripherals they sell.

As for Beats, did you find any data on market shares, headphone pricing, consumer attitudes, etc. in the last few years? Supposedly Beats now has 64% share of $100+ headphones sold. I wonder what percentage of the rest is Bose, other brands.


----------



## JAM3S121

Waiting for my v-moda m100's to ship still since the first


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Designing hardware layout, aesthetics, product specification, testing, etc. all sound like the "not-software" category. It's not like they're purchasing original hardware designs from other people. PCBs, enclosures, the whole package just don't materialize out of thin air and work to specification once you decide what key components are going inside.
> 
> Also, the ~10% traditional computer market share not being successful is a pretty tough sell, considering how large that market is. This is especially considering that all their computers are expensive and command high profit margins, unlike what most of what others are primarily shipping. They're doing even better in smartphones and even more so in tablets, which both use their SoCs and hardware designs.
> 
> When the average consumer thinks about Apple, they think about Apple products they can buy: Apple-designed hardware devices running Apple's software. I'm not a fan of their products, but they do exist.
> 
> A software company is something more like Adobe or Oracle. Or, again, do you consider a company that does so much hardware development a software company? I mean, there's some gray area, sure. If you call Microsoft a software company I'm sure lots of people would agree, despite Xbox and the computer peripherals they sell.
> 
> As for Beats, did you find any data on market shares, headphone pricing, consumer attitudes, etc. in the last few years? Supposedly Beats now has 64% share of $100+ headphones sold. I wonder what percentage of the rest is Bose, other brands.


The figure you stated is indeed the figure I found for the market share - but that's for the high-end audio - I need to understand and find what is deemed as high end and what isn't -I presume it is based on price point.

As for Microsoft - through and through they are a software company, so are apple.
I own an Xbox and I know (after I did another project) that all their components aren't made by them - they aren't even assembled by them.
An Xbox is basically a name, and Microsoft is the "publisher" of the console. The actual parts are picked by Microsoft but not manufactured by them, nor assembled. Everything is sub-contracted. However the whole software behind the console is from Microsoft.

This is why Xbox, to me, is a better SOFTWARE based console, where as the PS3 (where Sony is a HARDWARE company) is a much more TECHNICALLY better console.
This type of view extends into the phone market too:
S3 = Samsung = Samsung at the heart of it is a hardware company - they produce 100% (arguably) of the components inside a S3 (let's just take one iteration of their phone market share) - as A S3 user, and an avid Android lover, The software implementation from Samsung of the Android OS operating system is good, but not great.
On the flip side you got apple - where their iPhone's are "buttery smooth" (pun intended from the Jelly Bean project) - their software just works PERFECTLY with their phones specifications, as it is designed by them and made to fit it. However their hardware, although far from being terrible, and in fact being actually excellent (ie Audio wise and display) as an OVERALL package falls far short from the performance you can get from an S3. Various sources will tell you otherwise, but most of them are paid reviewers (and that makes me laugh) -> I'm referring to S3 vs iPhone 5

So long story short:
Apple in my eyes is a software company, heck even their GPU's are produced by samsung, their cameras are produced by Sony, their screens are split between Sharp and LG - they make literally NOTHING in the phone. If anything Apple don't even design the phone (lol) - they just market the phone EXTREMELY WELL.
This is what I respond to someone asking me this:
"Chris, what do you think of the iPhone?"
Me: "Let me put it this way, Apple is the best and most successful marketing company the world has ever seen - period."


----------



## Tman5293

I ordered a FiiO E7 DAC/AMP to use with my Galaxy SIII and it should be arriving tomorrow. I'll be using it with my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros for now. However, as soon as I've secured the funds I'll be purchasing a set of V-Moda M100s (Shadow). Those headphones are the real reason I got the E7.

How did I do? Will that end up being a good combo?


----------



## JAM3S121

how can u use the amp with the s3? double amp?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Double amp?
What do you mean?


----------



## sanitarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Double amp?
> What do you mean?


double rainbow . woah what does it mean?

..

sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> how can u use the amp with the s3? double amp?


Not sure what you mean.......the E7 plugs into USB and should bypass the internal amp. At least I'm pretty sure that's how it works.........


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Not sure what you mean.......the E7 plugs into USB and should bypass the internal amp. At least I'm pretty sure that's how it works.........


Provided you can get it to work, yes that's how it should work. I've heard lots of issues trying to get Android and USB OTG working nicely together.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's the point of the e7 for that?
Yes the usb otg does work, but the internal dac is extremely good, more so with siyah kernel it's even better.
I would go for the E11 if you really need it, but in all honesty, why are you getting the e7 for the s3?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Random:
> I've got a marketing assignment in for Monday - and chose to do it on Beats by Dre.
> Extremely interesting subject, for me, to research.
> Beats, like Apple are one of the best known marketing successes of the 21st century.
> 
> Beats by Dre = A fashion statement
> Apple = A software company that sub-contracts companies to assemble and make their products.
> 
> Info on the beats - some insider info I never knew:
> http://gizmodo.com/5981823/beat-by-dre-the-inside-story-of-how-monster-lost-the-world


That was a really good read. I didn't even know Monster wasn't a part of the 'Beats by Dre' thing anymore.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yah been a while bro


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: text
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Designing hardware layout, aesthetics, product specification, testing, etc. all sound like the "not-software" category. It's not like they're purchasing original hardware designs from other people. PCBs, enclosures, the whole package just don't materialize out of thin air and work to specification once you decide what key components are going inside.
> 
> Also, the ~10% traditional computer market share not being successful is a pretty tough sell, considering how large that market is. This is especially considering that all their computers are expensive and command high profit margins, unlike what most of what others are primarily shipping. They're doing even better in smartphones and even more so in tablets, which both use their SoCs and hardware designs.
> 
> When the average consumer thinks about Apple, they think about Apple products they can buy: Apple-designed hardware devices running Apple's software. I'm not a fan of their products, but they do exist.
> 
> A software company is something more like Adobe or Oracle. Or, again, do you consider a company that does so much hardware development a software company? I mean, there's some gray area, sure. If you call Microsoft a software company I'm sure lots of people would agree, despite Xbox and the computer peripherals they sell.
> 
> As for Beats, did you find any data on market shares, headphone pricing, consumer attitudes, etc. in the last few years? Supposedly Beats now has 64% share of $100+ headphones sold. I wonder what percentage of the rest is Bose, other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> The figure you stated is indeed the figure I found for the market share - but that's for the high-end audio - I need to understand and find what is deemed as high end and what isn't -I presume it is based on price point.
> 
> As for Microsoft - through and through they are a software company, so are apple.
> I own an Xbox and I know (after I did another project) that all their components aren't made by them - they aren't even assembled by them.
> An Xbox is basically a name, and Microsoft is the "publisher" of the console. The actual parts are picked by Microsoft but not manufactured by them, nor assembled. Everything is sub-contracted. However the whole software behind the console is from Microsoft.
> 
> This is why Xbox, to me, is a better SOFTWARE based console, where as the PS3 (where Sony is a HARDWARE company) is a much more TECHNICALLY better console.
> This type of view extends into the phone market too:
> S3 = Samsung = Samsung at the heart of it is a hardware company - they produce 100% (arguably) of the components inside a S3 (let's just take one iteration of their phone market share) - as A S3 user, and an avid Android lover, The software implementation from Samsung of the Android OS operating system is good, but not great.
> On the flip side you got apple - where their iPhone's are "buttery smooth" (pun intended from the Jelly Bean project) - their software just works PERFECTLY with their phones specifications, as it is designed by them and made to fit it. However their hardware, although far from being terrible, and in fact being actually excellent (ie Audio wise and display) as an OVERALL package falls far short from the performance you can get from an S3. Various sources will tell you otherwise, but most of them are paid reviewers (and that makes me laugh) -> I'm referring to S3 vs iPhone 5
> 
> So long story short:
> Apple in my eyes is a software company, heck even their GPU's are produced by samsung, their cameras are produced by Sony, their screens are split between Sharp and LG - they make literally NOTHING in the phone. If anything Apple don't even design the phone (lol) - they just market the phone EXTREMELY WELL.
> This is what I respond to someone asking me this:
> "Chris, what do you think of the iPhone?"
> Me: "Let me put it this way, Apple is the best and most successful marketing company the world has ever seen - period."
Click to expand...

So AMD would be a software company as well? (okay, that's maybe not really fair, as they don't write too much software other than drivers for their chips, compilers, pushing developers for HSA, etc.)

I think you're really devaluing a lot of hard work, man-hours, dev time, etc. of product design. Maybe it's not an important point with respect to marketing, but I don't think that such a narrow focus on who makes individual components that make up a device (and who manufactures and assembles the products) leads to strong analysis of most electronics-related companies. Compare bill of materials costs to how much these things are sold for. What differentiates designs, what drives sales aside from marketing (though often, it is a lot about marketing), and so on?

It's not just raw manufacturing, software, and marketing.

With respect to something like Microsoft I'd strongly agree they're almost entirely in software. Xbox to them is a services platform with a lot of their software, and a means for selling more software (games). And obviously Window and Office are huge, and they're in search and many other things as well.

Thinking about headphones, there is a significant amount of R&D and product design going into tuning the acoustics (once you design or even just buy a driver from somebody else), building the earcups and headband, mechanical layout, testing reliability and compliance, etc. But it's a whole lot less than what goes into a phone or computer.

How's the amp on the S3? I might be with Simca on the "why carry extra stuff?" camp regarding portable audio, but that's another IMHO.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's the point of the e7 for that?
> Yes the usb otg does work, but the internal dac is extremely good, more so with siyah kernel it's even better.
> I would go for the E11 if you really need it, but in all honesty, why are you getting the e7 for the s3?


I have a US S3 and it does not have the Wolfson audio chip. Only the international S3 has the nice built in DAC. The E7 will be an upgrade over the Qualcomm chip in mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah dayme that US version. Yeah ok the external dac is a good idea then. Although still siyahs kernel, is excellent, but that's mainly because it used old voodoo code for audio optimisation.
Your OTG will work, just get a mini usb to mini usb adapter.


----------



## Hewlett-Packard

After many years I can finally join this club I believe.

I've been using these headphones for a year now:

Technics RP-DJ1200A

Link to product:

http://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-Technics-RP-DJ1200A-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B00009V2OV


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah dayme that US version. Yeah ok the external dac is a good idea then. Although still siyahs kernel, is excellent, but that's mainly because it used old voodoo code for audio optimisation.
> Your OTG will work, just get a mini usb to mini usb adapter.


I already ordered a 10cm USB Micro to USB Mini OTG adapter for it. The only problem is that I have to wait for it to ship to the US from China. Probably won't get it till the end of this month. I already have a regular OTG adapter with the a standard USB plug on it. I'll just have to deal with annoying USB cables until my new adapter shows up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah really? Last time I looked they were available via eBay in the usa.
I got mine from a UK seller myself. And it wasn't a long extension, a usb sized otg


----------



## bumblebee1980

well... i'm glad SOMEONE likes the HD600 other than me


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah really? Last time I looked they were available via eBay in the usa.
> I got mine from a UK seller myself. And it wasn't a long extension, a usb sized otg


This is the cable I bought:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251231474440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2648

It should do what I need and it's pretty short so no problems there.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> well... i'm glad SOMEONE likes the HD600 other than me


I'd like them if someone gave them to me... Can't afford to buy them myself at the moment, though. Just got a $700 bill from the tax man for my car...


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I ordered a FiiO E7 DAC/AMP to use with my Galaxy SIII and it should be arriving tomorrow. I'll be using it with my Sennheiser HD 280 Pros for now. However, as soon as I've secured the funds I'll be purchasing a set of V-Moda M100s (Shadow). Those headphones are the real reason I got the E7.
> 
> How did I do? Will that end up being a good combo?


Not sure how the E7 will do. I bought an E6 to plug in to the headphone jack and the difference was huge. Keep in mind though I just use the Vsonic GR02 Bass Editions for mine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Not sure how the E7 will do. I bought an E6 to plug in to the headphone jack and the difference was huge. Keep in mind though I just use the Vsonic GR02 Bass Editions for mine.


E7 is a USB DAC that's better than the E6 - put it that way


----------



## Tman5293

So amazon ended up sending me an E07K. I was afraid that it wasn't going to work because I heard that that model didn't work with the S3 but I hooked it all up and it works great. Sounds absolutely fantastic. Now I just need to get the V-Modas and I'll have my setup. It already sounds great just with my 280 pros.


----------



## Simca

Buying the Darkvoice 337SE is the hardest choice I've had to make in audio. It's a really tough pill to swallow.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buying the Darkvoice 337SE is the hardest choice I've had to make in audio. It's a really tough pill to swallow.


why? because of the price?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the guy who makes Darkvoice amplifiers must be OCD. he does some amazing point to point soldering. his layouts are so clean. all the capacitors are bolted down instead of using zip ties.




Woo Audio


----------



## Deano12345

Think I'm already part of this club (joined when I got my 25's) but I'm getting HD650's tomorrow after a friend of mine made me an offer I couldn't refuse ! Can't wait to try them out, should be nice after 2 years or so with closed cans


----------



## rpgman1

I would like to know where people get information on what headphones, amps, and DACs besides head-fi.org. It seems people spend quite a fortune on these items to ensure the best sound quality.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Here's a good place to start (not me) I asked around a lot before I finally pulled the trigger on my headphones (soon to purchase Magni once I get funds.)


----------



## skeletor6

1,392 Pages later I would like to join the club. I actually would like to denote myself honorary club member of the West District of Mount Pleasant.

*Audio Technica AT-A900X* (hope the soundstage is okay)


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I would like to know where people get information on what headphones, amps, and DACs besides head-fi.org. It seems people spend quite a fortune on these items to ensure the best sound quality.


HeadFi, Headphonia, trade shows, talking to sales people, meetups etc.

I've missed the HK High End AV show for the past 3 years, but should be able to make it this year! Free demos of headphones! Bwahahahaha.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I would like to know where people get information on what headphones, amps, and DACs besides head-fi.org. It seems people spend quite a fortune on these items to ensure the best sound quality.


Welcome to high end audio. Its a wonderful place where there is next to no useful information available, so people throw money at gear until they get something good.
Rule #1 Don't get duped by FOTM or hype
Rule #2 Don't be superstitious about audio gear
Rule #3 Don't forget about older used gear or other non-hyped stuff.

Useful informations:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/resources
http://www.changstar.com/index.php/board,1.0.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the guy who makes Darkvoice amplifiers must be OCD. he does some amazing point to point soldering. his layouts are so clean. all the capacitors are bolted down instead of using zip ties.
> ...
> 
> Woo Audio
> 
> ...


....so much money for a metal box full of capacitors...









My gosh that was a bitter post









Worth mentioning I'm wearing some DT990pro's right now


----------



## bumblebee1980

Dark Voice Amplifiers are great. I got to hear the 339 in person.

http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/

the 339 cost about $600 and he makes cheaper ones like the 336 and 332. Woo Audio amplifiers start at $495


----------



## Simca

Yeah, but the Darkvoice 337SE is a $1500 amplifier.

I'm looking at buying a modified Darkvoice 337SE that's had 2 more capacitors added to help with heat issues the 337SE has (Professionally modded by TrueSound).

I'm still unsure of it's long time performance. I'm still unsure just how much it's going to push my HE-500s more than the O2. Haven't had the chance to listen to them both side by side and if I'm honest, it is quite a pretty penny I'd be spending on it.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> HeadFi, Headphonia, trade shows, talking to sales people, meetups etc.
> 
> I've missed the HK High End AV show for the past 3 years, but should be able to make it this year! Free demos of headphones! Bwahahahaha.


Good recommendations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Welcome to high end audio. Its a wonderful place where there is next to no useful information available, so people throw money at gear until they get something good.
> Rule #1 Don't get duped by FOTM or hype
> Rule #2 Don't be superstitious about audio gear
> Rule #3 Don't forget about older used gear or other non-hyped stuff.
> 
> Useful informations:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/resources
> http://www.changstar.com/index.php/board,1.0.html
> ....so much money for a metal box full of capacitors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gosh that was a bitter post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth mentioning I'm wearing some DT990pro's right now


Great advice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Dark Voice Amplifiers are great. I got to hear the 339 in person.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-339-my-fav-otl-amp/
> 
> the 339 cost about $600 and he makes cheaper ones like the 336 and 332. Woo Audio amplifiers start at $495


Where can I find places that I can buy these kinds of amps and DACs?

I used to own Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Pro, but gave it away to my father as a b-day gift a few years ago. I still got my Sennheiser PC 350 and Xonar Xense sound card, but I want to get another set of headphones, a headphone amp, and a DAC just for listening to music. Suggestions are welcome and budget is around $1k.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Good recommendations.
> Great advice.
> Where can I find places that I can buy these kinds of amps and DACs?
> 
> I used to own Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Pro, but gave it away to my father as a b-day gift a few years ago. I still got my Sennheiser PC 350 and Xonar Xense sound card, but I want to get another set of headphones, a headphone amp, and a DAC just for listening to music. Suggestions are welcome and budget is around $1k.


If your budget is 1K, I suggest buying the ODAC+O2 amp combo as it's the best bang for the buck by far until you're ready to break over 1500 on audio. Spend the rest on a headphone that matches your listening needs. HE-500 and LCD-2 are the highest end headphones in your reach, but may not be to your liking as both of them are darker headphones. You may like a brighter top end. could try the HD-700s (used)


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If your budget is 1K, I suggest buying the ODAC+O2 amp combo as it's the best bang for the buck by far until you're ready to break over 1500 on audio. Spend the rest on a headphone that matches your listening needs. HE-500 and LCD-2 are the highest end headphones in your reach, but may not be to your liking as both of them are darker headphones. You may like a brighter top end. could try the HD-700s (used)


Good suggestion. My listening needs are basically J-pop music, watching anime, and playing games in that order. I'll look into the HD-700s and when I get more money then a better headphone amp and DAC.


----------



## Simca

I actually think that for your needs the HD700s are a bit overkill. You also shouldn't use HD700s without an amp.

You'd probably be best suited with HD598s.

But if you really want to spend more, the headphone of choice for you is the Audio Technica AD2000s as those headphones are perfect for J-rock/J-Pop. You need look no further than that headphone IMO.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I actually think that for your needs the HD700s are a bit overkill. You also shouldn't use HD700s without an amp.
> 
> You'd probably be best suited with HD598s.
> 
> But if you really want to spend more, the headphone of choice for you is the Audio Technica AD2000s as those headphones are perfect for J-rock/J-Pop. You need look no further than that headphone IMO.


Ooh nice headphones for what I'm listening to, but is there a difference between AD2000 and AD2000x? I prefer my headphones to be closed and circumaural. Looking at it, it seems they don't sell these headphones anymore on Audio Technica's website.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Ooh nice headphones for what I'm listening to, but is there a difference between AD2000 and AD2000x? I prefer my headphones to be closed and circumaural. Looking at it, it seems they don't sell these headphones anymore on Audio Technica's website.


ATH-AD2000X is the new model, with a little different specs so could be a significant redesign and different driver. As for sound quality, I haven't heard either or seen comparable tests on both.

Now, all these headphones mentioned like AD2000X, AD2000, HD 700, HD 598, HE-5, LCD-2 *are all OPEN, not closed*.

edit: what would you describe as the sound quality of your previously-owned DT 770 / 80 and PC-350? What would you like different or better?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> ATH-AD2000X is the new model, with a little different specs so could be a significant redesign and different driver. As for sound quality, I haven't heard either or seen comparable tests on both.
> 
> Now, all these headphones mentioned like AD2000X, AD2000, HD 700, HD 598, HE-5, LCD-2 *are all OPEN, not closed*.
> 
> edit: what would you describe as the sound quality of your previously-owned DT 770 / 80 and PC-350? What would you like different or better?


I don't have much experience with open headphones and I don't want other people to hear my music at home. The sound quality on my DT 770/80 and PC-350 are bass heavy, slight mid-range and treble. I would like mine to be better on mids and trebles, lighter on bass. I want to use headphones with a headphone amp and DAC for music listening. Simca's suggestion of the O2/ODAC combo is a good start, as I want to explore my options on headphones.

BTW cool avatar of the Prinny dood.


----------



## Simca

The W1000X is closed back..not a ton of bass. Good midrange...pulls off on the harsh areas..around 4-7k but then comes back afterwards so you don't lose out of cymbol clashes etc...

but if you really did want to extend your budget and try and find it used (only option since this was a limited edition run) the W3000 ANV's are one of the best HIFI headphones out there.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The W1000X is closed back..not a ton of bass. Good midrange...pulls off on the harsh areas..around 4-7k but then comes back afterwards so you don't lose out of cymbol clashes etc...
> 
> but if you really did want to extend your budget and try and find it used (only option since this was a limited edition run) the W3000 ANV's are one of the best HIFI headphones out there.


I'll look into those since it looks like trying to find treasure. I'll look into better headphone amps and DACs in the distant future when I get a better job.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Good recommendations.
> Great advice.
> Where can I find places that I can buy these kinds of amps and DACs?
> 
> I used to own Beyerdynamic DT 770 80 Pro, but gave it away to my father as a b-day gift a few years ago. I still got my Sennheiser PC 350 and Xonar Xense sound card, but I want to get another set of headphones, a headphone amp, and a DAC just for listening to music. Suggestions are welcome and budget is around $1k.


you can buy Darkvoice amplifiers here

http://www.yuking09.com/pro.asp
http://www.audiophilechina.com/products1.asp?S_id2=2&s_id=25

there are some on eBay too.

edit: audiophilechina


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can buy Darkvoice amplifiers here
> 
> http://www.yuking09.com/pro.asp
> http://www.audiophilechina.com/products1.asp?S_id2=2&s_id=25
> 
> there are some on eBay too.
> 
> edit: audiophilechina


At least the prices aren't over $1k for one headphone amp. I'll take Simca's suggestion for headphones and yours for a headphone amp. Any great DACs to pair it with the Darkvoice amps?


----------



## bumblebee1980

which headphone? how much do you want to spend on a DAC?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> which headphone? how much do you want to spend on a DAC?


Audio Technica ATH-W1000X (maybe Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV if I can find it used). For the DAC, up to $900. This really needs to be in the Hi-Fi Gear section. Tired of listening to music through IEMs that my brother gave me as a freebie on my laptop.


----------



## Simca

Your DAC doesn't need to be 900 dollars. 150 is all you need really. You can use the rest for the amp.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your DAC doesn't need to be 900 dollars. 150 is all you need really. You can use the rest of the amp.


Thanks for the advice. I'll search around for DACs to compare then buy one.


----------



## Simca

I also suggest you look at reviews for the headphones I've offered and if you can try some out at hifi stores. You may actually prefer other headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

there are some great DA converters under $1000 like the Resonessence Labs Concero

http://resonessencelabs.com/products-page/

I haven't got a chance to listen to it yet. I might just buy one for another application. there is a lot of love surrounding this little DAC. I read it's been bested by more expensive DA converters in the $1000 range but if you don't need DSD support or balanced out. I would take a chance on it.


----------



## Tman5293

Messing with Photoshop:


----------



## bumblebee1980

I hate those headphones


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I hate those headphones


I'm sorry. I can't afford new ones till next month.


----------



## bumblebee1980

most uncomfortable headphone ever


----------



## Lazy Bear

Tman, what amp is that? Looks like a FiiO E7.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Tman, what amp is that? Looks like a FiiO E7.


It's the FiiO E07K Andes. It is the new model that replaced the E7.

This one right here: http://www.fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?MenuID=105026002


----------



## Tman5293

Here's another one. I wish I knew how to take better pictures with my Galaxy S3............................


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> there are some great DA converters under $1000 like the Resonessence Labs Concero
> 
> http://resonessencelabs.com/products-page/
> 
> I haven't got a chance to listen to it yet. I might just buy one for another application. there is a lot of love surrounding this little DAC. I read it's been bested by more expensive DA converters in the $1000 range but if you don't need DSD support or balanced out. I would take a chance on it.


Looks pretty small, but it sure packs a wallop. Got other suggestions for DACs? You seem to have extensive experience with audio equipment and know where to find these accessories.


----------



## drjoey1500

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's another one. I wish I knew how to take better pictures with my Galaxy S3............................
> 
> ...


Tripod?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drjoey1500*
> 
> Tripod?


Not really sure how I would even attach it to a tripod......................


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Looks pretty small, but it sure packs a wallop. Got other suggestions for DACs? You seem to have extensive experience with audio equipment and know where to find these accessories.


I started out with a $50 Creative PCI sound card like most people and inched my way up to a $1600 DA converter but I actually don't have a lot of experience with DA converters like I do with headphone amplifiers. I read some good things about the Jolida Glass Tube FX DAC II and Musical Paradise MP-D1 (these both have a tube output stage).


----------



## Simca

If I ever pay more for a DAC it would most likely be for a Wyred 4 Sound DAC.

Right now tough decision between LaFigaro 339/Darkvoice 337SE or a Bottlehead Crack..can't decide if I want more of a warm tubey sound or speedier detailed sound...


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Musical Paradise MP-D1 looks really well made. it uses Dale Vishay resistors (Ray Samuels likes using these), Panasonic X-Pro capacitors, XMOS receiver for USB, DIR9001 receiver for Toslink and Coaxial, AK4399 DAC, stock tubes are Russian not Chinese. transformers look custom made. it's pretty heavy too 13 lbs

this is the kinda unit that would win my heart over


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I ever pay more for a DAC it would most likely be for a Wyred 4 Sound DAC.
> 
> Right now tough decision between LaFigaro 339/Darkvoice 337SE or a Bottlehead Crack..can't decide if I want more of a warm tubey sound or speedier detailed sound...


this might interest you

http://www.audioasylum.com/cgi/vt.mpl?f=digital&m=166233

I would buy a La Figaro 339 and spend the rest on a DA converter


----------



## mikeaj

Aw yeah, Vishay/Dale $0.03-0.09 resistors. Yeah, they're good parts, but so are others. Same for most of the others.

Audiophile electronics: where belief systems and marketing meet engineering and nobody knows whether anybody used the parts effectively or not.

Strangely enough the MP-D1 is silkscreened for larger components than are actually used in the product pictures on their website. It's not like a smaller component might not work, but it's weird seeing most of the caps sitting inside larger circles, though I guess common with boutique audio designs.


----------



## michael-ocn

I like the Sennheiser PX100 just fine, small on-ear open-air portables. I like not having the outside world sealed out. That and I have a zalman zm-1 mic.


----------



## Simca

Forget the closed back headphones. Buy this NOW.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/635856/audio-technica-ath-ad2000-air-dynamic-headphones-new-crazy-price

Don't say I never did anything for you. Crazy good price on those.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forget the closed back headphones. Buy this NOW.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/635856/audio-technica-ath-ad2000-air-dynamic-headphones-new-crazy-price
> 
> Don't say I never did anything for you. Crazy good price on those.


I sent a PM to that person about the headphones. Still need to get a headphone amp and a DAC for it.


----------



## Simca

At that low price it's Ok to get the headphones first.

I recommend looking up a thread relating to the headphones and see what amps people are pairing with it and their success.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forget the closed back headphones. Buy this NOW.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/635856/audio-technica-ath-ad2000-air-dynamic-headphones-new-crazy-price
> 
> Don't say I never did anything for you. Crazy good price on those.


hahahaha!
Went on the FS section and saw MY PICTURE on a listing:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/647227/tdk-ba100-in-ear-balanced-headphones-brand-new-and-sealed-price-drop-or-best-offer

Source:
http://www.totallydubbed.net/2012/06/30/review-tdk-ba100/


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I can't be bothered hosting pictures on rare occasions so just google image and take whatever looks clear and nice.

Mostly only do that for stuff I'm looking to buy. For things i'm selling I always use my own pics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I can't be bothered hosting pictures on rare occasions so just google image and take whatever looks clear and nice.
> 
> Mostly only do that for stuff I'm looking to buy. For things i'm selling I always use my own pics.


yeah that's the thing - when you sell you ought to get your OWN picture.
Buying doesn't really matter.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forget the closed back headphones. Buy this NOW.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/635856/audio-technica-ath-ad2000-air-dynamic-headphones-new-crazy-price
> 
> Don't say I never did anything for you. Crazy good price on those.


Would be okay if it was the AD2000X.

I got my AD2000s for $200 BNIB from Musician's Friend before they ran out.

Not to mention my $99 K 501s.

These closeout headphones are real moneymakers. People forget how little they sold for before they went out of production. I wish I could've scored a pair of HD 580s though, those were gems for their price.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Would be okay if it was the AD2000X.
> 
> I got my AD2000s for $200 BNIB from Musician's Friend before they ran out.
> 
> Not to mention my $99 K 501s.
> 
> These closeout headphones are real moneymakers. People forget how little they sold for before they went out of production. I wish I could've scored a pair of HD 580s though, those were gems for their price.


The problem with that thinkign is that prices will never be that low for them ever again and people that find these low prices on these high end headphones worth hundreds more think that they're worth the low price when they're not, they just got a great deal, much like the other person with their HD650s at 185 dollars or whatever.


----------



## rpgman1

Yeah I remember when I bought the DT770 Pro 80 for $80 4 years ago. It was a great deal. I think I'm going to look into Audio Technica headphones: AD2000X, W1000X, or W3000ANV (if I can find them cheap). Still need to look into a headphone amp and DAC, but on Head-Fi they suggested Red Wine Audio Bellina HPA or Burson Audio 160D for the AD2000. Any problems with 2-in-1 units (amp + DAC) vs. 2 separate units on using headphones?


----------



## Simca

Go with the Wine Audio instead of Burson. 160D isn't all that impressive.

I sort of regret selling my DT880 600 ohm for 210 shipped.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Yeah I remember when I bought the DT770 Pro 80 for $80 4 years ago. It was a great deal. I think I'm going to look into Audio Technica headphones: AD2000X, W1000X, or W3000ANV (if I can find them cheap). Still need to look into a headphone amp and DAC, but on Head-Fi they suggested Red Wine Audio Bellina HPA or Burson Audio 160D for the AD2000. Any problems with 2-in-1 units (amp + DAC) vs. 2 separate units on using headphones?


separates is the way to go.


----------



## bumblebee1980

for example

the Burson Conductor ($1800) has analog inputs so you can buy a separate DA converter and bypass the integrated DA converter in the Conductor but you won't be using it anymore so it's a waste of money. you have to sell the whole thing. you're better off buying a $900 Headphone Amp and $900 DA Converter which will be dedicated and have more features. Burson strength is making headphone amplifiers not DA converters. my DA Converter the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD has a headphone amplifier but I know it's average because Mytek strength is making studio grade AD/DA converters.


----------



## neocero

Hey, I've been looking to buy some music only headhphones (since i already have my gaming ones), and I've been looking into the V-Moda M80s, speacially since i listen to a lot of electronic music.
Anyways, is there any other headphone I might look, or should I just ge those? (my budget is pretty much $200)
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Hey, I've been looking to buy some music only headhphones (since i already have my gaming ones), and I've been looking into the V-Moda M80s, speacially since i listen to a lot of electronic music.
> Anyways, is there any other headphone I might look, or should I just ge those? (my budget is pretty much $200)
> Any help is appreciated.


Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Hey, I've been looking to buy some music only headhphones (since i already have my gaming ones), and I've been looking into the V-Moda M80s, speacially since i listen to a lot of electronic music.
> Anyways, is there any other headphone I might look, or should I just ge those? (my budget is pretty much $200)
> Any help is appreciated.


I am going to get crucified for this, but I like the AKG K167 for electronic music. The AKG Q701s are also great and a bit better IMO.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80


I second this.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I second this.


Third this? I love mine, though in my case I need an Amp, volume just isn't loud enough for me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Third this? I love mine, though in my case I need an Amp, volume just isn't loud enough for me.


Thought you had decided on the Magni already?


----------



## neocero

Don't i need an amp for the Beyerdynamic DT770?
Cause i dont have one, and im not planning on buying one...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Don't i need an amp for the Beyerdynamic DT770?
> Cause i dont have one, and im not planning on buying one...


do you have a sound card?


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thought you had decided on the Magni already?


Yeah, I was just saying in my case I needed an amp


----------



## neocero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> do you have a sound card?


Yea, i have a xi fi titanium...
But i was also looking for some portability.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Don't i need an amp for the Beyerdynamic DT770?
> Cause i dont have one, and im not planning on buying one...


If you've not a sound card then you should definitely amp it, assuming you want to get any of the real potential out of them.

Regarding portability; JDS Labs C5. I have recently got mine and I absolutely love it, the variable bass boost is HUGE with my DT880s and my Ultrasone Pro 550s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Yea, i have a xi fi titanium...
> But i was also looking for some portability.


you will be fine. go ahead and buy the Beyers.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm so anxious for my v-moda m100's to ship. Does anyone own a pair?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neocero*
> 
> Yea, i have a xi fi titanium...
> But i was also looking for some portability.


Titanium, or Titanium HD?


----------



## neocero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Titanium, or Titanium HD?


Regular version, NO HD


----------



## bumblebee1980

you will be fine. the 250 ohm version plays plenty loud out of a phone.


----------



## pez

The only phone I've ever had a problem with output from is the Nexus 4. Razr M, iPhone 4, iPhone 5, Galaxy Nexus, S3; all of them put out plenty.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I have just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 201's and I already had Logitech G35's.


----------



## Fortunex

DT770s are not that great for portability. I've got a long neck so mine can sorta fit there when not on my head, but even then it's uncomfortable and I usually end up carrying them in my hand.


----------



## pez

If you're looking for style, you might want Beats







.

They are admittedly awkward to wear around the neck, but I don't like the feeling of wearing headphones around my neck. If I need that kinda portability I just use my TF10s. I can always hook those on the collar of my shirt.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> for example
> 
> the Burson Conductor ($1800) has analog inputs so you can buy a separate DA converter and bypass the integrated DA converter in the Conductor but you won't be using it anymore so it's a waste of money. you have to sell the whole thing. you're better off buying a $900 Headphone Amp and $900 DA Converter which will be dedicated and have more features. Burson strength is making headphone amplifiers not DA converters. my DA Converter the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD has a headphone amplifier but I know it's average because Mytek strength is making studio grade AD/DA converters.


What separate amp and DAC do you recommend for Audio Technica headphones AD2000X, W1000X, or W3000ANV? I'll look into the Red Wine Audio Bellina HPA as an option (seems to be great on these headphones), but it seems there are many possible combinations with these headphones. Of course, they're all rather subjective as people try them out.


----------



## Simca

Get the AD2000/X's cheap at ~$350ish or spend the extra 500+ for the W3000ANV. W1000X doesn't have the mids you're looking for, too much mid bass.

IIRC the RWA Bellina is multiple thousand dollars...so...not sure you should be purchasing that.

Don't bother spending hundreds on an amp for the AD2000X. It doesn't need a brilliant amp. It runs fine enough as is. You can drive the mid range a bit better with one, but you don't need to spend hundreds of dollars doing so. If you have the cash to do that you may as well spend it on going to the W3000ANV.

2 Ways to approach Audio Technica headphones. 1) go Tube for a warm lush mid range. 2) Go silent noise floor amp so you avoid any graininess in silent areas of recordings. You have to decide what's more important to you and how many silent areas are in the music you listen to.

I don't know what amp would sound good with AD2ks, but I assume the O2 with a low gain 1X or an M³ would be suitable for it.


----------



## RedBaron V2

i just got my AKG k240 mkII last week i love em i get my sound card tomorrow so excited


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm so anxious for my v-moda m100's to ship. Does anyone own a pair?


I'll be ordering a pair soon. I'm getting the shadow model.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get the AD2000/X's cheap at ~$350ish or spend the extra 500+ for the W3000ANV. W1000X doesn't have the mids you're looking for, too much mid bass.
> 
> IIRC the RWA Bellina is multiple thousand dollars...so...not sure you should be purchasing that.
> 
> Don't bother spending hundreds on an amp for the AD2000X. It doesn't need a brilliant amp. It runs fine enough as is. You can drive the mid range a bit better with one, but you don't need to spend hundreds of dollars doing so. If you have the cash to do that you may as well spend it on going to the W3000ANV.
> 
> 2 Ways to approach Audio Technica headphones. 1) go Tube for a warm lush mid range. 2) Go silent noise floor amp so you avoid any graininess in silent areas of recordings. You have to decide what's more important to you and how many silent areas are in the music you listen to.
> 
> I don't know what amp would sound good with AD2ks, but I assume the O2 with a low gain 1X or an M³ would be suitable for it.


So the O2 + ODAC combo works fine with the AD2000X and W3000ANV? I'll probably go tube amp, but never heard of silent noise floor amp. Anyone else with suggestions for amp + DAC? I see only 2 people so far who made good suggestions and are audiophiles. Guess I need to ask elsewhere or search myself for information on headphone amps + DACs for these headphones.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> So the O2 + ODAC combo works fine with the AD2000X and W3000ANV? I'll probably go tube amp, but never heard of silent noise floor amp. Anyone else with suggestions for amp + DAC? I see only 2 people so far who made good suggestions and are audiophiles. Guess I need to ask elsewhere or search myself for information on headphone amps + DACs for these headphones.


I'd probably try the AD2000X thread on HeadFi, but be weary of people that have only tried 1 amp on the headphone. They'll say theirs sounds good, but if they have nothing to compare it to, it's sort of a moot point.


----------



## Beakz

Can be added? Razer Kraken Pro's







Loving them every day


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'll be ordering a pair soon. I'm getting the shadow model.


i ordered white silver, guitar center had a $50 off spring sale and they said they were getting them in the same day the v-moda website was which is around the 28th so i went with them. They look great, come with lots of extras and you can actaully buy a nice detactable boom mic.

Apparently the head of the company thought more people would buy the matte black model then the other colors or something, i would of gotten black but the orange cables are meh


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> So the O2 + ODAC combo works fine with the AD2000X and W3000ANV? I'll probably go tube amp, but never heard of silent noise floor amp. Anyone else with suggestions for amp + DAC? I see only 2 people so far who made good suggestions and are audiophiles. Guess I need to ask elsewhere or search myself for information on headphone amps + DACs for these headphones.


Some amplifiers (especially certain exotic audiophile types) have output noise levels that are relatively high, as a result of the circuit design and electronics used. Compared to many other models of fullsize expensive headphones, the Audio-Technica headphones mentioned are relatively sensitive, meaning that for a given electronic input, they produce a louder sound. If there is significant electronic noise sent to the headaphones, you will hear noise out of the headphones.

A lot of tube amps, particularly cheaper models, may have higher noise levels than many other amps. Their other properties may or may not be desirable. The O2 is an example of a relatively inexpensive specs-first amp that's designed for reaching max audio benchmark scores at a given price point, so it has extremely low noise levels-inaudible, at least for the vast majority of situations and headphones. As a result, with some headphones some people say they really like the sound (or at least they think they do); others prefer something else (likewise). It would be considered a "silent noise floor amp", if you want to put it that way.

To be honest, at least at the lower amp price points, you aren't really going to find tube amps with low output impedance and the ability to drive low-impedance headphones all that well. Quality audio output transformers are expensive. I'd forget tubes unless you get a hybrid amp with a solid-state output stage. And even then, it's more like a novelty item or something to keep in your arsenal of multiple amps if you like the headphone + amp mix/match game.

Pretty much for amps and DACs most people just recommend what they use, for better or worse. IMHO you shouldn't necessarily take most suggestions and impressions that seriously.

Also note that audio product pricing doesn't really match actual needs as much as markets. People with disposable income like gadgets, and I do too. Anyway, just because you have relatively expensive headphones doesn't mean that you necessarily need to up the price of your other audio components. In any case, I'd recommend listening to the headphones for a while before dropping a lot of cash on accessories to go with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> So the O2 + ODAC combo works fine with the AD2000X and W3000ANV? I'll probably go tube amp, but never heard of silent noise floor amp. Anyone else with suggestions for amp + DAC? I see only 2 people so far who made good suggestions and are audiophiles. Guess I need to ask elsewhere or search myself for information on headphone amps + DACs for these headphones.


I personally use an ODAC + Lyr combo. If you are going tube, I suggest a tube hybrid amp to allow yourself greater future compatibility with headphones. OTL tube amps are really meant for high impedance headphones. That being said, I understand the Bottlehead Crack is a great tube amp. I've also seen some great reviews on the new WA7 amp that was just released by Woo Audio.

PS
Before ultimately settling on the Lyr, I had also considered the Vahalla and WA3 as well.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Yes that is my EQ. And yes, I'm actually *equalising* it (my DT880/600 to diffuse field equalisation frequency response curve), not bumping up bass to 11.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Some amplifiers (especially certain exotic audiophile types) have output noise levels that are relatively high, as a result of the circuit design and electronics used. Compared to many other models of fullsize expensive headphones, the Audio-Technica headphones mentioned are relatively sensitive, meaning that for a given electronic input, they produce a louder sound. If there is significant electronic noise sent to the headaphones, you will hear noise out of the headphones.
> 
> A lot of tube amps, particularly cheaper models, may have higher noise levels than many other amps. Their other properties may or may not be desirable. The O2 is an example of a relatively inexpensive specs-first amp that's designed for reaching max audio benchmark scores at a given price point, so it has extremely low noise levels-inaudible, at least for the vast majority of situations and headphones. As a result, with some headphones some people say they really like the sound (or at least they think they do); others prefer something else (likewise). It would be considered a "silent noise floor amp", if you want to put it that way.
> 
> To be honest, at least at the lower amp price points, you aren't really going to find tube amps with low output impedance and the ability to drive low-impedance headphones all that well. Quality audio output transformers are expensive. I'd forget tubes unless you get a hybrid amp with a solid-state output stage. And even then, it's more like a novelty item or something to keep in your arsenal of multiple amps if you like the headphone + amp mix/match game.
> 
> Pretty much for amps and DACs most people just recommend what they use, for better or worse. IMHO you shouldn't necessarily take most suggestions and impressions that seriously.
> 
> Also note that audio product pricing doesn't really match actual needs as much as markets. People with disposable income like gadgets, and I do too. Anyway, just because you have relatively expensive headphones doesn't mean that you necessarily need to up the price of your other audio components. In any case, I'd recommend listening to the headphones for a while before dropping a lot of cash on accessories to go with it.


Mike once again saved me the time of writing the same exact thing. Listen to him. There's a lot of fuzz and 'ricing' headphones going on in the headphone audiophile world.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Reading Tyll's AMA:
Quote:


> As mentioned in another post here, *there will be an InnerFidelity headphone measurement comparison tool similar (but better, I hope) than the HeadRoom Build-A-Graph. Once it's up and running it will have the ability to allow you to choose an HRTF. CHoices at first will be: none (just the raw data), Diffuse Field; Independent of direction (the one currently used);* and then one I make up as a guess as to what might be correct. I've also talked to Sean Olive at Harman, he's developing one, and I might be able to talk him into letting me use it.


That I am *highly* looking forward to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is my EQ. And yes, I'm actually *equalising* it (my DT880/600 to diffuse field equalisation frequency response curve), not bumping up bass to 11.


Somewhere in japan, the CEO of stax is laughing.


----------



## liquidzoo

2 questions:

What is the _true_ difference between the Grado SR60i and SR80i? I'm trying to decide on a Grado model, and I think I'm going to get one of these 2. I know I can mod them, and I likely will, but I still want to know which one will be better.

Second question:

What would be a decent _portable_ DAC/Amp? Not too expensive, but feel free to recommend anything. I was contemplating the E07K with the L1, L3, or L9 cable. I will initially be using it (for music) with an old iPhone, but eventually with a newer Android phone (Note (1, 2, 3), S4, Xperia Z; whichever is better at the time). Will be using it with my DT770s as well as my Grados.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> What is the _true_ difference between the Grado SR60i and SR80i? I'm trying to decide on a Grado model, and I think I'm going to get one of these 2. I know I can mod them, and I likely will, but I still want to know which one will be better.
> 
> Second question:
> 
> What would be a decent _portable_ DAC/Amp? Not too expensive, but feel free to recommend anything. I was contemplating the E07K with the L1, L3, or L9 cable. I will initially be using it (for music) with an old iPhone, but eventually with a newer Android phone (Note (1, 2, 3), S4, Xperia Z; whichever is better at the time). Will be using it with my DT770s as well as my Grados.


I just got an E07K last week and so far it's great. Well worth the money. It works great as a USB DAC for my Galaxy SIII. If you're going to use it with any Android device I suggest finding a micro to mini usb cable. I'm still waiting for mine to show up and right now I have to use the 3 foot usb cable that came with the E07K into an OTG adapter to use it with my phone. It's really annoying.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> What is the _true_ difference between the Grado SR60i and SR80i? I'm trying to decide on a Grado model, and I think I'm going to get one of these 2. I know I can mod them, and I likely will, but I still want to know which one will be better.
> 
> Second question:
> 
> What would be a decent _portable_ DAC/Amp? Not too expensive, but feel free to recommend anything. I was contemplating the E07K with the L1, L3, or L9 cable. I will initially be using it (for music) with an old iPhone, but eventually with a newer Android phone (Note (1, 2, 3), S4, Xperia Z; whichever is better at the time). Will be using it with my DT770s as well as my Grados.


I wouldn't even bother with those two. If you get the Allesandro Music series 1, you will essentially get a slightly better grado SR80i for about the same price.

If you want a direct answer, I believe the SR80i has different drivers.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Some amplifiers (especially certain exotic audiophile types) have output noise levels that are relatively high, as a result of the circuit design and electronics used. Compared to many other models of fullsize expensive headphones, the Audio-Technica headphones mentioned are relatively sensitive, meaning that for a given electronic input, they produce a louder sound. If there is significant electronic noise sent to the headaphones, you will hear noise out of the headphones.
> 
> A lot of tube amps, particularly cheaper models, may have higher noise levels than many other amps. Their other properties may or may not be desirable. The O2 is an example of a relatively inexpensive specs-first amp that's designed for reaching max audio benchmark scores at a given price point, so it has extremely low noise levels-inaudible, at least for the vast majority of situations and headphones. As a result, with some headphones some people say they really like the sound (or at least they think they do); others prefer something else (likewise). It would be considered a "silent noise floor amp", if you want to put it that way.
> 
> To be honest, at least at the lower amp price points, you aren't really going to find tube amps with low output impedance and the ability to drive low-impedance headphones all that well. Quality audio output transformers are expensive. I'd forget tubes unless you get a hybrid amp with a solid-state output stage. And even then, it's more like a novelty item or something to keep in your arsenal of multiple amps if you like the headphone + amp mix/match game.
> 
> Pretty much for amps and DACs most people just recommend what they use, for better or worse. IMHO you shouldn't necessarily take most suggestions and impressions that seriously.
> 
> Also note that audio product pricing doesn't really match actual needs as much as markets. People with disposable income like gadgets, and I do too. Anyway, just because you have relatively expensive headphones doesn't mean that you necessarily need to up the price of your other audio components. In any case, I'd recommend listening to the headphones for a while before dropping a lot of cash on accessories to go with it.


Seems to be true. It is more of marketing research with trial and error to find out. Might as well stick with buying the AD2000X or W3000ANV (used if possible).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally use an ODAC + Lyr combo. If you are going tube, I suggest a tube hybrid amp to allow yourself greater future compatibility with headphones. OTL tube amps are really meant for high impedance headphones. That being said, I understand the Bottlehead Crack is a great tube amp. I've also seen some great reviews on the new WA7 amp that was just released by Woo Audio.
> 
> Better look into hybrid amps later down the road. Any DAC recommendations to pair with either AD2000X ot W3000ANV?


----------



## Simca

What equalizer is that from? Wish I had that much control over my EQ. Stuck with 10 bars. :\

I could never get away with EQ'ing the DT880s very well. It was such a crybaby when it came to EQing. The slightest change made it scream in agony.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What equalizer is that from? Wish I had that much control over my EQ. Stuck with 10 bars. :\
> 
> I could never get away with EQ'ing the DT880s very well. It was such a crybaby when it came to EQing. The slightest change made it scream in agony.


Looks like foobar foo_dsp_xgeq plugin:
http://www.hydrogenaudio.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=88505

Not the default EQ built into the player, but a plugin written by somebody else.

On a side note, there may be some arguments against diffuse-field equalization for headphones. I don't think there's a strong consensus there. Also, a relatively sharp, complicated EQ requires a more complicated filter (higher order), which may have more time-domain ringing. I think. Maybe I need to hit the DSP books again.

Also, are DT880 really like 9 dB down from diffuse field, at 2.5 kHz?


----------



## Simca

Yeah, nvm. I hate Foobar.


----------



## Deano12345

So my 650 ownership hasn't started off too smoothly. Bought them off a friend and didn't think of trying them, being that we were meeting up in town and I only would have had my phone with me, got home and plugged them in, only sound out of one side







Did some swapping/testing back and forth and found the 650's cable to be faulty, set them up with the HD25's cable, it looks hilarious and isn't ideal I'm sure (sound quality wise) but at least they're working.

On the plus side, they sound excellent to me running through my M38 and they are very very comfy too, been wearing them 4-5 hours at a time while working at the PC and I barely notice them on my head. New cable being ordered tomorrow and I'll be a happy customer


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> What is the _true_ difference between the Grado SR60i and SR80i? I'm trying to decide on a Grado model, and I think I'm going to get one of these 2. I know I can mod them, and I likely will, but I still want to know which one will be better.
> 
> Second question:
> 
> What would be a decent _portable_ DAC/Amp? Not too expensive, but feel free to recommend anything. I was contemplating the E07K with the L1, L3, or L9 cable. I will initially be using it (for music) with an old iPhone, but eventually with a newer Android phone (Note (1, 2, 3), S4, Xperia Z; whichever is better at the time). Will be using it with my DT770s as well as my Grados.


I recently bought a pair for my girlfriend's Dad and had to re-ask the same question.

The difference is apparently better matched (think binned) drivers and the better pads. The 'comfies' give more bass apparently, but I couldn't remember to be able to tell a difference. You could always go with the SR60i to see if you like the Grado sound, but with the SR80i, at least you get the 'better' pads and matched drivers. The MS1 is also a great direction to take, too. The 325is I have compliment my Beyers perfectly.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Somewhere in japan, the CEO of stax is laughing.


The only Stax product that ahere's to diffuse field equalisation is the Lambda Pro (and that's with a hardware EQ add-on).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The only Stax product that ahere's to diffuse field equalisation is the Lambda Pro (and that's with a hardware EQ add-on).


Not what I was really getting at.....but ok. At least I learned something.......I think. I am not even sure what it means. All I know is that the lambda nova pro signatures sound really dark and pleasant with no EQ and that everyone should own a pair regardless of charts and graphs.


----------



## cky2k6

I'll join, got Sennheiser hd280 pro and 650, Shure SE215, Beyerdynamic dt880 pro 600ohm and Audio Technica ath-m50.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I recently bought a pair for my girlfriend's Dad and had to re-ask the same question.
> 
> The difference is apparently better matched (think binned) drivers and the better pads. The 'comfies' give more bass apparently, but I couldn't remember to be able to tell a difference. You could always go with the SR60i to see if you like the Grado sound, but with the SR80i, at least you get the 'better' pads and matched drivers. The MS1 is also a great direction to take, too. The 325is I have compliment my Beyers perfectly.


I don't know about that. Grado doesn't do any measuring in New york. it's all done by ear.


----------



## bumblebee1980

driver match is not /Yoda


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't know about that. Grado doesn't do any measuring in New york. it's all done by ear.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> driver match is not /Yoda


Well then...nice pic lol.

I'm not really sure what the difference was by listening and it being so far apart. I had a pair of SR60s before and the SR80is sounded like a lower-end Grado. That's all I can really say for it. Sounded just fine, and obviously great for the price point it sits at.


----------



## bumblebee1980

search around for some tours.

http://gradolabs.com/page_tour.php


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I wouldn't even bother with those two. If you get the Allesandro Music series 1, you will essentially get a slightly better grado SR80i for about the same price.
> 
> If you want a direct answer, I believe the SR80i has different drivers.


If I could find the MS-1's anywhere near me, I would consider it. Is there anywhere that I can get an up to date image of them? The only image I've been able to find is on Allesandro's website, and the cups look like the older style. I prefer the newer style (again, personal preference; I don't have the tools yet or the knowledge to make my own cups).

Do the 80i's respond better to an amp, or will that not matter. I could hear a difference between the unmodded 60i, 80i, and 125i's when I tested them out and I'd love to go up to the 225 or 325s, but I don't think my budget will allow me to go farther than the 60i or 80i (or, I guess, MS-1i if I could find them locally as I prefer to buy headphones after I've had the chance to test them out).

I did very much like the Grado sound. It is a definite contrast to my DT770s, and I like that it is.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> If I could find the MS-1's anywhere near me, I would consider it. Is there anywhere that I can get an up to date image of them? The only image I've been able to find is on Allesandro's website, and the cups look like the older style. I prefer the newer style (again, personal preference; I don't have the tools yet or the knowledge to make my own cups).
> 
> Do the 80i's respond better to an amp, or will that not matter. I could hear a difference between the unmodded 60i, 80i, and 125i's when I tested them out and I'd love to go up to the 225 or 325s, but I don't think my budget will allow me to go farther than the 60i or 80i (or, I guess, MS-1i if I could find them locally as I prefer to buy headphones after I've had the chance to test them out).
> 
> I did very much like the Grado sound. It is a definite contrast to my DT770s, and I like that it is.


You can. They all respond well to amplification.

I think the first mod would have to be those ear pads. They are just awful.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You can.


I think you lost me here...
Quote:


> I think the first mod would have to be those ear pads. They are just awful.


I agree with you here. I want to get the bowls if my local dealer can get them (or I'll just buy them online) or the ttvj flats.

Then I'll see if I can talk my wife into modding a new headband for me


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can buy a lambskin leather headband in brown or black from Martin for $60

http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


----------



## bumblebee1980

Headphone Lounge also makes them

http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/

Headphone Lounge also sells replacement Beyerdynamic headbands.. real leather too



edit: beyerdynamic


----------



## pez

I didn't know the Beyer headband fit onto the Grado's. I must try this now.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://turbulentlabs.com/beyer-onyx/

leather, lambskin, sheepskin, etc will last forever if you take care of it.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can buy a lambskin leather headband in brown or black from Martin for $60
> 
> http://www.martincustomaudio.com/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Headphone Lounge also makes them
> 
> http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/
> 
> Headphone Lounge also sells replacement Beyerdynamic headbands.. real leather too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://turbulentlabs.com/beyer-onyx/
> 
> leather, lambskin, sheepskin, etc will last forever if you take care of it.


Yup, but my wife is good with a sewing machine (and has said she'd like to give it a try), so I figure why not? At most I'm out the cost of some thin lambskin and shipping from eBay.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't know the Beyer headband fit onto the Grado's. I must try this now.


they fit Denon headphones too.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Headphone Lounge also makes them
> 
> http://headphonelounge.com/products/grado-headbands/
> 
> Headphone Lounge also sells replacement Beyerdynamic headbands.. real leather too
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: beyerdynamic


I'll have to remember this if I'm ever in the market for a new head band, thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> they fit Denon headphones too.


I bought the beyer headband for the denon's and they didn't fit - well...they do, but it is so tight that it crinkles the denon leather.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I bought the beyer headband for the denon's and they didn't fit - well...they do, but it is so tight that it crinkles the denon leather.


I think you are supposed to remove the stock headband first.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my tube amplifier is almost done

/taps her fingers like Mr. Burns


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my tube amplifier is almost done
> 
> /taps her fingers like Mr. Burns


What kind of tube amp is it? I still need advice on a headphone amp & DAC for Audio Technica AD2000X/W3000ANV headphones. I know you did recommend the Concero and MP-D1 DACs which are pretty good DACs.


----------



## Simca

http://bursonaudio.com/Burson_Soloist.html


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> What kind of tube amp is it? I still need advice on a headphone amp & DAC for Audio Technica AD2000X/W3000ANV headphones. I know you did recommend the Concero and MP-D1 DACs which are pretty good DACs.


OTL single ended pure class A with Electro Harmonix 6922.

I really don't know.


----------



## bumblebee1980

there you go

Burson Soloist which is basically the amplifier section in the Conductor. spend whatever is left on a DA converter.


----------



## RallyMaster

My collection will soon be....

Full-Size:
Ultrasone PRO 550 (may be sold)
Sennheiser HD600
Audio Technica AD700X (new as of last Friday)
Audio Technica A900X (ordered tonight)

In-Ear:
Westone UM3X RC
Sennheiser IE80


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> My collection will soon be....
> 
> Full-Size:
> Ultrasone PRO 550 (may be sold)
> Sennheiser HD600
> Audio Technica AD700X (new as of last Friday)
> Audio Technica A900X (ordered tonight)
> 
> In-Ear:
> Westone UM3X RC
> Sennheiser IE80


why those two in-ears?
Drastically different from each other too

Save both of them, do yourself a favour - get the PFE232's


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why those two in-ears?
> Drastically different from each other too
> 
> Save both of them, do yourself a favour - get the PFE232's


Beats having two very close sounding ones







. One may be better for one type of music, while the other may be better for another. My Beyers really aren't meant for anything other than Hip Hop, Rap, and Electronic music.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Huh?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> My collection will soon be....
> 
> Full-Size:
> Ultrasone PRO 550 (may be sold)
> Sennheiser HD600
> Audio Technica AD700X (new as of last Friday)
> Audio Technica A900X (ordered tonight)
> 
> In-Ear:
> Westone UM3X RC
> Sennheiser IE80


Why so many headphones?

I've always been interested in the differing philosophies of having numerous flavors versus having one to rule them all. I've listened to many flagships from recent memory (HD 800, T1, Edition 9, LCD-2 et al) save for the latest Stax and I haven't been interested in any of them over my JH13s which are going on 2.5 years now.

I'll probably sell my HF-2 sometime in the next 5 years (since I honestly haven't even pulled them out of the box for the past year or so) and roll with the JH13 with the Klipsch X10 as beater/gym headphones.

I was actually toying with the idea of purchasing a Pro 900, A900X, MMX 300, K550, or HD 580/600/650 for gaming at home when I don't want to bother my roommates. In the end I bought a $9 100-ohm resistor cable so I could just use my JH13s with my amp (which otherwise has channel imbalance at low amplification).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why so many headphones?
> 
> I've always been interested in the differing philosophies of having numerous flavors versus having one to rule them all. I've listened to many flagships from recent memory (HD 800, T1, Edition 9, LCD-2 et al) save for the latest Stax and I haven't been interested in any of them over my JH13s which are going on 2.5 years now.
> 
> I'll probably sell my HF-2 sometime in the next 5 years (since I honestly haven't even pulled them out of the box for the past year or so) and roll with the JH13 with the Klipsch X10 as beater/gym headphones.
> 
> I was actually toying with the idea of purchasing a Pro 900, A900X, MMX 300, K550, or HD 580/600/650 for gaming at home when I don't want to bother my roommates. In the end I bought a $9 100-ohm resistor cable so I could just use my JH13s with my amp (which otherwise has channel imbalance at low amplification).


Different headphones have different sound signatures. They can be bright, dark, lush, veiled, boomy, ect. People who have multiple headphones usually buy new ones to fit their changing sound preference, are too lazy to sell them, want different sounding headphones on demand for different songs, or all of the above. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Viewed in its own light, against similarly priced closed back rivals, the TH600 fares very well and may be my favorite Japanese high end closed back at ~$1000. It definitely is a win over Audio Technica's W5000. More correct tonality and timbre, and a more linear bass extension than the W5000. It's sort of a pro-and-cons situation with the W3000ANV, where the 3000 sounds more luxurious and is richer, but is plagued with issues like bass extension and a midrange dip. Not an easy one to decide, between the TH600 and the W3000ANV but I'm leaning toward the Fostex. Compared to the Denon D7100, overall the 7100 has a more lively tonality with a stronger bass impact, and a more sparkly treble. I think the D7100 is the more musical headphone compared to the flatter sounding TH600, but the timbre sounds more plasticky in the D7100 and likewise the build is far from being worthy of the price tag. What can I say, it's a tougher battle field down in the $1,000 price range especially between the W3000ANV, D71000 and the TH600. At the moment I'm leaning toward the TH600, but that may just be new toy syndrome.


http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-th900-and-th600/


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why those two in-ears?
> Drastically different from each other too
> 
> Save both of them, do yourself a favour - get the PFE232's


I actually already have most of those. I like my UM3X because they are my airplane ride in-ears. Nothing works better from my experience when flying across the ocean in a 777. The IE80s I won in a contest and those were free







The A900X is the only addition to my list.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Beats having two very close sounding ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One may be better for one type of music, while the other may be better for another. My Beyers really aren't meant for anything other than Hip Hop, Rap, and Electronic music.


Indeed. I like having variety in my audio equipment. It SHOULD be a different experience when you put on something different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why so many headphones?
> 
> I've always been interested in the differing philosophies of having numerous flavors versus having one to rule them all. I've listened to many flagships from recent memory (HD 800, T1, Edition 9, LCD-2 et al) save for the latest Stax and I haven't been interested in any of them over my JH13s which are going on 2.5 years now.
> 
> I'll probably sell my HF-2 sometime in the next 5 years (since I honestly haven't even pulled them out of the box for the past year or so) and roll with the JH13 with the Klipsch X10 as beater/gym headphones.
> 
> I was actually toying with the idea of purchasing a Pro 900, A900X, MMX 300, K550, or HD 580/600/650 for gaming at home when I don't want to bother my roommates. In the end I bought a $9 100-ohm resistor cable so I could just use my JH13s with my amp (which otherwise has channel imbalance at low amplification).


It's going to go down, I'm sure. I'm either going to return the A900X or I'll sell the PRO550. My AD700X is my office headphone.

I don't think I can ever get into the whole high-end thing. I just don't have enough time on my hands to justify headphones that cost as much as a car.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Different headphones have different sound signatures. They can be bright, dark, lush, veiled, boomy, ect. People who have multiple headphones usually buy new ones to fit their changing sound preference, are too lazy to sell them, want different sounding headphones on demand for different songs, or all of the above. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bumblebee1980

simple question OC'ing Noob

was it worth it going from HD650 to LCD-2?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> simple question OC'ing Noob
> 
> was it worth it going from HD650 to LCD-2?


Hmm.... while the SQ is noticeably better everywhere outside of mids, given the 2.5x price point, I would have to say "No" Does this mean I will give up the LCD-2? Most likely not. It is one of those things I believe I wasted money on, but at the same time, I don't regret it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

really? you feel you got taken on the LCD-2? the LCD-2 have always been the bargain HiFi headphone at $1000.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> really? you feel you got taken on the LCD-2? the LCD-2 have always been the bargain HiFi headphone at $1000.


You misunderstood me. I don't feel taken at all. I knew exactly what I was getting into when I purchased it, nor do I regret it either. My point was, it is like upgrading from a Nissan Skyline to a Porsche 911 Turbo or a mansion to a castle when you are the only one there and have no visitors. Do I feel the headphones are worth their price? Absolutely! Do I think the audio difference between the HD650 and LCD-2 compensates the $500-600 price difference? No I don't.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I can say that about anything I own. I could of built a cheaper computer. I could keep my Plasma television instead of upgrading to a more expensive one for a minute improvement in black level.

welcome to HiFi lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I can say that about anything I own. I could of built a cheaper computer. I could keep my Plasma television instead of upgrading to a more expensive one for a minute improvement in black level.
> 
> welcome to HiFi lol


Yup. I fully enjoy the LCD-2. I just don't think I would have been as inclined to upgrade to them as I was back then, now that I have experienced the practical audio difference.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you have one head and two ears. you didn't need all those headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have a M50 Anniversary Edition, Grado SR325i sitting in the pizza box and a $400 Graham Slee Novo headphone amplifier just sitting around doing nothing.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have a M50 Anniversary Edition, Grado SR325i sitting in the pizza box and a $400 Graham Slee Novo headphone amplifier just sitting around doing nothing.


Congratulations?


----------



## bumblebee1980

no. it's not a good problem to have.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no. it's not a good problem to have.


I can keep one of those for you!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I gave away my Cambridge Dacmagic to a cousin in Vancouver. my more expensive purchases I sell (usually speakers, power amplifiers). my dad will give me cash and then sell it later.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and people in the GTA are welcome to listen to my headphones, amplifiers or DA converters as long as your not a creep


----------



## pez

Lol^.

My TF10s are the best all-around (universal) IEM I've heard to date. I couldn't stand the SE530s, and anything cheaper had a ridiculous flaw in some frequency. A mid-centric IEM is probably the worst idea I've ever heard of.

I'm still waiting for that perfect all-star pair of full-size headphones. The Grados are great for rock, folk, hardcore, metal, etc, but they are too bass anemic to enjoy hip hop, rap or anything of the sort. The Beyers are almost the complete opposite, THOUGH the 32s are VERY close to that all-star capability. Ultrasone was a big no-no for me.

For all I know, a pair of Sennheiser cans will be my perfect pair. I took a listen to a pair of HD 380s recently and enjoyed the sound signature. One day I'll find the 'one'.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/fostex-th900-and-th600/


I was wondering about the Fostex headphones since they seem to beat the Audio Technica W series easily, including the ANV version.
Are amps and DACs picky about what headphones they can use? I know there are differences. Like pairing Fostex headphones with Fostex amps and DACs? Or do I just buy whatever amp and DAC are suitable for a particular headphone?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I was wondering about the Fostex headphones since they seem to beat the Audio Technica W series easily, including the ANV version.
> Are amps and DACs picky about what headphones they can use? I know there are differences. Like pairing Fostex headphones with Fostex amps and DACs? Or do I just buy whatever amp and DAC are suitable for a particular headphone?


I can see where this is going. you need to stop reading and start listening.

search Google or check the Yellow Pages. look for HiFi stores. call and ask if they carry headphones if so ask if they have demos.

even if you buy a headphone, headphone amplifier and DA converter you still have nothing to compare it to


----------



## Simca

Considering purchasing an LCD2.2 with Q-Audio Cable. Kinda' feel like I'm going a little overboard with HiFi headphones now but...

We'll see.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Considering purchasing an LCD2.2 with Q-Audio Cable. Kinda' feel like I'm going a little overboard with HiFi headphones now but...
> 
> We'll see.


I heard its good foil for the HE500. *Shrugs*


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Can I be added? Phillips SHL1600. It doesn't seem powerful, but they have some serious bass.


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://www.buydig.com/shop/product.aspx?sdtid=5922994&sku=ATHA900XRB

Refurb A900X, with VMESAVESU20 these are $99 + free shipping.

I'll be honest, this is a buy-now-think-later price. I bought them even in light of my recent comments about not needing too many headphones -- I guess this rounds out what I have now (JH13 as IEMs, HF-2 as open headphones, A900X as closed headphones).

If you don't like them you could easily sell at-cost.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Enjoying my Sennheiser HD 518's with my Asus Xonar DG.


----------



## Shimme

I'll join









Had my Grados SR80i's for a few months now and I'm absolutely loving them... considering my prior *best* headphones were Skullcandy Hesh's









I've been thinking of upgrading my pad's to the L-cushes, is it worth it?


----------



## jetplane48

sent you a PM, friend'scatdied

hopefully we get something going!


----------



## JAM3S121

I've been waiting for my v moda m100's forever but I really can't stand using my apple ear buds any longer.. thinking of getting some IEMS for gym and around campus..

any ideas? I have up to $100 but I see that the soundmagic e10's really stand out as a great price to performance. Also looked at something by klipsch and TMA aiaiai


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I've been waiting for my v moda m100's forever but I really can't stand using my apple ear buds any longer.. thinking of getting some IEMS for gym and around campus..
> 
> any ideas? I have up to $100 but I see that the soundmagic e10's really stand out as a great price to performance. Also looked at something by klipsch and TMA aiaiai


Aren't the V mods shipping sometime next week? You can't wait one more week?


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Hey guys... I have a pair of audio technica m45, I was wondering if the ath ad700 is a decent upgrade or a lateral move. Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Hey guys... I have a pair of audio technica m45, I was wondering if the ath ad700 is a decent upgrade or a lateral move. Thanks


In terms of overall quality, if the 45 is similar to the M50, I would say it would be a more lateral move. That being said, there is a huge difference going from closed headphones to open headphones. The M50 being closed is a lot more bassy. The AD700 is more airy, sparkly, and has a larger soundstage. The thing about the AD700 however, is that it leaks sound in and out like crazy and if you don't have a somewhat large head, it can feel very loose.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Cool, thanks for the info. The m50's are better than the 45's but not by a ton.

Do you think I can find a suitable upgrade for around 200 dollars, or will I have to spend more for a sizable upgrade? Do you have some cans you can recommend? Thanks again


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the info. The m50's are better than the 45's but not by a ton.
> 
> Do you think I can find a suitable upgrade for around 200 dollars, or will I have to spend more for a sizable upgrade? Do you have some cans you can recommend? Thanks again


Well it really depends on your tastes. Please answer the following questions and it may help us better help you:

- How big is your head (circumference or radius is preferred)?
- What types of music do you enjoy listening to?
- Is your budget including tax and shipping?
- How often do you listen to music daily?
- Do you like your bass booming or accurate?
- Do you care about how it looks?
- What sort of environment will you be listening to music in? Indoors, outdoors, public transportation, noisy, quiet, private, ect
- Do you have an amplifier?
- Do you have a DAC?
- Do you have a sound card?
- What type of music files do you have?
- If you have more MP3's or M4A's than FLAC/ALAC?
- If so, what bitrate are they?
- Do you plan on using them on the go?
- If so, which portable music player are you rocking?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Guilt by Nero sounds incredible on the LCD-2


----------



## Cygnus X-1

- I would say my head is adverage size maybe a little on the long side as I'm pretty tall. I'm thinking closed circumference
- I listen to anything from classical to jazz, to rock, all the way to pantera and slayer type bands.
- The 200 dollar budget is a ball park so I can go higher or lower depending
- I listen to music daily and I also use the m45 with my roland td-10 for home practice
- Definitely prefer accurate bass
- Not overly concerned on looks, function is most important to me. As long as the cans don't have some weird color scheme like pink or hot rod green,lol
- mostly indoors, but occasionally outside on the porch when the weather is warm enough
- I don't have an amplifier, DAC, or sound card. Will mostly likely be buying a highish end usb sound card, and DAC and amp to follow eventually.
- I have direct ripped audio from audio disk that is in FLAC format
- I have a 32 iphone that I use for music on the go, but not concerned with super high end sound on the fly, so i use regular ear buds for that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cygnus X-1*
> 
> - I would say my head is adverage size maybe a little on the long side as I'm pretty tall. I'm thinking closed circumference
> - I listen to anything from classical to jazz, to rock, all the way to pantera and slayer type bands.
> - The 200 dollar budget is a ball park so I can go higher or lower depending
> - I listen to music daily and I also use the m45 with my roland td-10 for home practice
> - Definitely prefer accurate bass
> - Not overly concerned on looks, function is most important to me. As long as the cans don't have some weird color scheme like pink or hot rod green,lol
> - mostly indoors, but occasionally outside on the porch when the weather is warm enough
> - I don't have an amplifier, DAC, or sound card. Will mostly likely be buying a highish end usb sound card, and DAC and amp to follow eventually.
> - I have direct ripped audio from audio disk that is in FLAC format
> - I have a 32 iphone that I use for music on the go, but not concerned with super high end sound on the fly, so i use regular ear buds for that.


I tentatively recommend the following:

- Grados SR225i, around $200
- AKG K550, under $250
- Audio-Technica AD900, just under $200
* If you are willing to consider used headphones, your choices further increase

There are probably a few more, but off the top of my head from personal experience, I suggest looking into those 3. They don't require immediate amping and are mostly efficient enough to be enjoyed being plugged straight into a portable player (tad iffy on the AD900). That said, as for which amp/dac to get, that also depends on your budget. A cheapo Asus Xonar DG will serve fine for interim casual listening and can be found under $20. I personally use a JDS ODAC and Schiit Lyr, but not everyone wants a tube amp. If you prefer solid state, I advise either the Magni or O2 for a budget amp and the Modi or ODAC for a budget DAC.


----------



## Cygnus X-1

Great stuff I'll look into those, maybe I can find a good deal on ebay or local if I get lucky. I'll to do a decent amopunt of research on the amps and such. I don't want to break the bank and there are a lot of options. Looking to spend more than 20.00 but less than 250.

I appreciate your help +rep


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Guilt by Nero sounds incredible on the LCD-2


I'm jelly. I love that ENTIRE album. It was a godsend. It's so much of a godsend that buying the newest edition, after owning the original edition is nearly worth it.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I have a set of Samson SR850's and I must say I LOVE the sound of these but the earcups are god awful. They hurt really bad within a good 30 mins of use. I guess its about time to replace the cups or even the headset in general. Most of the Velour cups are 40.00 so im not sure if I would rather replace the cups or buy a diff set of headphones.


----------



## pepejovi

Sound card that can run the Beyer Dt-770 Pro 80ohms? My friend is looking to buy them but is lacking a sound card/amp...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sound card that can run the Beyer Dt-770 Pro 80ohms? My friend is looking to buy them but is lacking a sound card/amp...


DG would be sufficient. What is his budget?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm jelly. I love that ENTIRE album. It was a godsend. It's so much of a godsend that buying the newest edition, after owning the original edition is nearly worth it.


It is such a great album isn't it! Man I cannot get enough of this bass texture from the LCD-2's.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I have a set of Samson SR850's and I must say I LOVE the sound of these but the earcups are god awful. They hurt really bad within a good 30 mins of use. I guess its about time to replace the cups or even the headset in general. Most of the Velour cups are 40.00 so im not sure if I would rather replace the cups or buy a diff set of headphones.


Could try those 99 dollar A900X's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sound card that can run the Beyer Dt-770 Pro 80ohms? My friend is looking to buy them but is lacking a sound card/amp...


DG/X is more than enough.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Sound card that can run the Beyer Dt-770 Pro 80ohms? My friend is looking to buy them but is lacking a sound card/amp...
> 
> 
> 
> DG would be sufficient. What is his budget?
Click to expand...

Alright, that's what i recommended, but i also read that the headphones don't get very loud through a DG. No idea about his budget, he was going to buy 5.1 speakers at first though, probably some crappy pc speakers


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Alright, that's what i recommended, but i also read that the headphones don't get very loud through a DG. No idea about his budget, he was going to buy 5.1 speakers at first though, probably some crappy pc speakers


I have the DT770s (80 Ohm) as well as the Xonar DG and let me assure you that once the amp is switched on they get plenty loud enough.

I rarely have my Windows sound settings above 35-40%, 45 tops if I really want to rock out.

_Edit_

Make sure your friend is running the headphones through the rear headphone port if at all possible. With the amp on, he WILL notice any interference in his case through the front headphone out.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is such a great album isn't it! Man I cannot get enough of this bass texture from the LCD-2's.


I wish I could hear it out of that pair of cans, but even out of my Triple.fis, it's breathtaking. I'm not sure I've actually listened to it with the Beyers. I know what I'll be doing tonight.

But yes. I cannot expressive in words how much I love that album. It easily skyrocketed to my top 10 albums.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't think I will ever get tired of the bass in the LCD-2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Earphones, under $100?
Sony ex510 are the best all rounders money can find.


----------



## RandomStatic

I'll Join up:

Audiophile headphones:
Klipsch S4i
Shure SE215
Sol Republic Tracks HD
Beats by Dre Diddybeats
JVC XX Earbuds

Gaming Headphones:
Razer Kraken Pro
Steelseries 4H


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RandomStatic*
> 
> I'll Join up:
> 
> Audiophile headphones:
> Klipsch S4i
> Shure SE215
> Sol Republic Tracks HD
> *Beats by Dre Diddybeats*
> JVC XX Earbuds
> 
> Gaming Headphones:
> Razer Kraken Pro
> Steelseries 4H












You'll catch a lot of flack calling Beats Audiophile headphones...


----------



## I_Try_Pregame

My new purchases. The headphones are the DT 990 pro 250 ohms. The DAC is Fiio e07k, amp is Fiio e09k. Most of you already know that though. Just wanted to get added.


----------



## bumblebee1980

just picked up a pair of used Sennheiser HD600 and HD650 on the cheap. now I can get rid of the Grado SR325i and HD558.


----------



## liquidzoo

Very nice!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Furutech has a new line of headphone connectors

http://www.furutech.com/2013/03/19/6190/

very nice


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just picked up a pair of used Sennheiser HD600 and HD650 on the cheap. now I can get rid of the Grado SR325i and HD558.


Cool.







Curious how much you paid for the used Sennheiser HD 600? Post a pic when you get them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

$500 for the set. barely used. no dirt on the pads. no kinks in the cables. original cases. the seller needed money.

I only like posting pictures of things people haven't seen before like my tube amplifier i'm building or my desk. people have seen the HD650 and HD600 a million times. my dad also owns them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm not trying to be a buzz kill. I know people are excited when they get a new headphone but I have seen pictures (most likely better ones) on the internet and have handled it in person. if you have some uncommon headphone like Edition 8 or TH-900 by all means take a photo.


----------



## Arizonian

LoL --- no pic needed.

Good price for the combo. Was curious how these do resale. Amazingly keep good value.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just wanted to update anyone who cares, I will be working on the review of the LCD-2 some more. Finally got a switch box to switch between the LCD-2 and HD650.


----------



## bumblebee1980

going to the Toronto Audio Video show in November!

http://taveshow.com/


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> LoL --- no pic needed.
> 
> Good price for the combo. Was curious how these do resale. Amazingly keep good value.


this guy is asking too much.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/655805/sennheiser-hd-600

another guy is asking $365 (w/ aftermarket cable) and $315. these are HD650 prices.

these guys are asking more than retail

http://www.head-fi.org/t/649950/bnib-denon-ahd2000
http://www.head-fi.org/t/641159/fs-denon-ah-d7000

edit: Denon


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this guy is asking too much.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/655805/sennheiser-hd-600
> 
> another guy is asking $365 (w/ aftermarket cable) and $315. these are HD650 prices.
> 
> these guys are asking more than retail
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/649950/bnib-denon-ahd2000
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/641159/fs-denon-ah-d7000
> 
> edit: Denon


Yeah, I was complaining how Sennheiser second-hand prices are way too high a while back.

AKG Q701s are $80-100 off the brand new price if you get them second-hand.

Beyerdynamic DT XX0s are the same story.

Sennheisers? You save $10-30 buying used, and they cost more brand new than the other brands to begin with. It's absurd.

On a side note, I just got my ATH-A900Xs ($99 from BuyDig) and they are an absolute steal for the money. They fit the bill as closed-back gaming headphones perfectly.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, I was complaining how Sennheiser second-hand prices are way too high a while back.
> 
> AKG Q701s are $80-100 off the brand new price if you get them second-hand.
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT XX0s are the same story.
> 
> Sennheisers? You save $10-30 buying used, and they cost more brand new than the other brands to begin with. It's absurd.
> 
> On a side note, I just got my ATH-A900Xs ($99 from BuyDig) and they are an absolute steal for the money. They fit the bill as closed-back gaming headphones perfectly.


Your prices are so off. Second hand Q701s are 40-60 dollars off.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can buy the Denon AH-D7000 ($999 MSRP) for $699 all the time on the internet. this guy not only made his money back but profit.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your prices are so off. Second hand Q701s are 40-60 dollars off.


I see brand new Q 701s in the high $200s (~$280). You can get them for sub-$200 on eBay easily.

http://www.ebay.com/csc/Portable-Audio-Headphones-/15052/i.html?LH_Sold=1&_from=R40&LH_Complete=1&_nkw=q701&_pppn=r1&_dcat=112529&LH_FS=0&_udhi=200

Maybe you're looking in the wrong places.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, used prices $180-200 are common, but $280 is above the norm for new pairs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

In any case, take the spread between average used prices as a proportion of average new prices and I'm sure Sennheiser comes out at the top by a fairly large margin.


----------



## bumblebee1980

normally I don't buy used speakers or headphones because you never know what you're going to get specially with speakers. electronics I have no problem with. this deal was just too good to pass up.


----------



## Simca

Not sure if I should jump on this Darkvoice 337SE that's been modded to add 2 more capcitors and has 4 tubes for 600 shipped or look for a cheaper 339 to go on sale.


----------



## Tman5293

I wish more people would sell the micro USB to mini USB connector that Android phones use to connect to external DACs. I had to order one on ebay from an iBasso dealer in the UK. So not only did I have to pay a high price due to GBP to USD conversion but I also had to pay high shipping to get it state side. It's ridiculous that no one here in the states sells such a simple USB connector.

For anyone looking for a micro USB to mini USB OTG connector for connecting DACs to Android phones, this is the one to get: http://www.ebay.com/itm/111036655521


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure if I should jump on this Darkvoice 337SE that's been modded to add 2 more capcitors and has 4 tubes for 600 shipped or look for a cheaper 339 to go on sale.


you will be waiting a while. I don't see them on the used market very often. people are probably going to buy a Woo, Schiit or Bottlehead.


----------



## JAM3S121

My v moda m100's just shipped, is there any type of dac/amp that works with the droid razr m?


----------



## Christina594

Erm, i have some Icemat Siberias if they count


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> My v moda m100's just shipped, is there any type of dac/amp that works with the droid razr m?


The Droid Razr Maxx doesn't support USB audio output with out using an app called USB audio recorder pro. This app acts as a USB driver for Android that allows it to playback audio over USB. There are very few Android devices that support USB audio output without using this app. However, this app is not a music player. It is intended to record audio and then play it back over USB audio out. Unfortunately this app does not add support for USB DACs and therefore they only work inside the app. This means you can't use another music player app in conjunction with this one.

This is the app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5leHRyZWFtc2QudXNiYXVkaW9yZWNvcmRlcnBybyJd

Basically you're out of luck unless you own a newer Samsung or HTC Android device. This is the reason why most audiophiles who want to use Android are using the Galaxy SIII.


----------



## Narokuu

New to the headphone club everyone, finally getting a real sound card and i need some advice on a set of headphones,

Comfortable, prefer closed design because im using an external Mic, (im a livestreamer) prefer more to the Music side of the spectrum, 70% music 30% gaming, and i dont need FPS style directional gaming, i paly League Of Legends and indie games mostly,

getting This Asus Sound card, and i am horrible at knowing whats good audio. im using an ATR 2500 Mic, this will be the end of my shopping for a new rig im doing, prefer budget to be UNDER 250 less is even better, thanks everyone!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> New to the headphone club everyone, finally getting a real sound card and i need some advice on a set of headphones,
> 
> Comfortable, prefer closed design because im using an external Mic, (im a livestreamer) prefer more to the Music side of the spectrum, 70% music 30% gaming, and i dont need FPS style directional gaming, i paly League Of Legends and indie games mostly,
> 
> getting This Asus Sound card, and i am horrible at knowing whats good audio. im using an ATR 2500 Mic, this will be the end of my shopping for a new rig im doing, prefer budget to be UNDER 250 less is even better, thanks everyone!


We need to know genres you listen to so we can recommend headphones.


----------



## Narokuu

i listen to lots of music,

99% of it is everything from mid 2000's metal, A7X story of the year, the used killswitch engage, Chiodos, escape the fate, in flames blah blah

but, i do love dubstep and electro, and all that as well.. the best headset i have ever had on my head is the Logitech G35,. and im NOt an audiophile, im horrible at knowing whats god, but that headset sounded amazing to me. so i need a set of cans that are tight to my skull, prefer closed back, and comfortable for 15 hours at a time, as i said im at the PC 90% of my day, Thanks all!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i listen to lots of music,
> 
> 99% of it is everything from mid 2000's metal, A7X story of the year, the used killswitch engage, Chiodos, escape the fate, in flames blah blah
> 
> but, i do love dubstep and electro, and all that as well.. the best headset i have ever had on my head is the Logitech G35,. and im NOt an audiophile, im horrible at knowing whats god, but that headset sounded amazing to me. so i need a set of cans that are tight to my skull, prefer closed back, and comfortable for 15 hours at a time, as i said im at the PC 90% of my day, Thanks all!


http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-770-Pro-Headphones-Limited-Edition/dp/B008POFOHM


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's going to be difficult wearing a closed back that long. you don't need a Essence STX for that headphone either.


----------



## Narokuu

ok thanks, and what do you mean i can use the on board audio? from my motherboard?

how are these compared to the once you linked? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA19P0NH0065


----------



## bumblebee1980

on-board audio will always be poor by design no matter what people tell you. you don't need a $200 sound card. get a Xonar DX or Creative Sound Blaster Z or something like that.


----------



## Narokuu

ok, i can do that, now what about the headphones i linked from New egg, how do they compare to the ones you linked? (trying to order everything from one site) Thanks


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> ok, i can do that, now what about the headphones i linked from New egg, how do they compare to the ones you linked? (trying to order everything from one site) Thanks


sorry.


----------



## Narokuu

sorry what? im confused


----------



## bumblebee1980

I haven't listened to the DT660 so I can't recommend them. I can tell you it's probably uncomfortable. it's using the same generic headband Ultrasone headphones use.

the Beyerdynamic DT770 32 ohm Anniversary Edition is worth it. I just saved you $100 on a sound card.

edit: headband


----------



## Narokuu

Fair enough, i am getting the Xonar Dx thast 88 bucks, and ill get the headphones you recommended , thank you so much
ill be doing this build in 2 months time, so maybe something else will come out, ill be keeping my eye out for stuff between now and then


----------



## bumblebee1980

you should try and get one with a headphone amplifier like the Creative Sound Blaster Z or Asus Xonar DG/X.

edit: Asus


----------



## Narokuu

I cannot use Creative, im a live gamer for Twitch Tv, and it conflicts with my sponsors, i have to choose carefully.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> I cannot use Creative, im a live gamer for Twitch Tv, and it conflicts with my sponsors, i have to choose carefully.


Use Xonar then unless you don't care about things like surround sound, virtual surround sound, or any other gaming features they have nowadays, then get a DAC.


----------



## bumblebee1980

baby squirrel doing god's work


----------



## Narokuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Use Xonar then unless you don't care about things like surround sound, virtual surround sound, or any other gaming features they have nowadays, then get a DAC.


i don't play many surround games, its usually LoL and indie games, can you recommend an Asus card for me? i wanted to get a Phobus, but i was told its bad. this is my first sound card, finally able to get away from headsets.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> i don't play many surround games, its usually LoL and indie games, can you recommend an Asus card for me? i wanted to get a Phobus, but i was told its bad. this is my first sound card, finally able to get away from headsets.


What is your budget?


----------



## Narokuu

AS long as its not a crazy 800 dollar sound card, any Asus product will work, even if its 2 or 300 bucks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Xonar DG will be fine. Essence STX is a waste of money.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have owned a Creative, Asus and Auzentech sound card and none of them had any fidelity at all. the designs are so old. drivers are a pain in the ass. PCI express cards have way too many space, weight and power limitations. you can only do so much with a PCI express card. Asus was on the right track with the Essence One but it's poorly executed.

Xonar DG is a great little card for what it is but if you want fidelity you have to think outside the box.. literally.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> AS long as its not a crazy 800 dollar sound card, any Asus product will work, even if its 2 or 300 bucks.


If you only play indy games and LoL, I suggest you get a DAC which will sound much better musically. The problem with that is, unless you purchase a DAC/Amp combo unit, you will have to purchase a separate amp. An Asus DG sound card will come with an amp, but the music will not sound as good as if you were using a DAC. Ultimately it is up to you to decide, do you just want amplification and don't really care about audio quality or did you want your music to sound much better (restrictions apply)?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Phoebus is just a repurposed Xense. Asus changed a couple things but it's virtually identical.


----------



## Narokuu

i prefer to have just an internal sound card if i can, i dont know what DAC means, sorry im a noob at sound.

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-770-Pro-Headphones-Limited-Edition/dp/B008POFOHM these are 99% chance the headphones im geting, so if i can get away with just an internal sound card i would prefer that, im using a razer headset now, and listening to System of the down, and it sounds great to me, minus the outside noise, so im going to be impressed no matter what.


----------



## bumblebee1980

a DA converter is like a external sound card

you can try a Schiit Magni and Modi stack.


----------



## Narokuu

So... i get an internal sound card, and then this? im confused guys


----------



## bumblebee1980

sound cards are better than on-board because they use higher quality chips, more space to design better stages, more power, separate power, etc.

DA converters are like the next evolution of that.


----------



## Narokuu

OK can you guys suggest a nice setup like that for under 250 bucks or so? prefer one that will match the headphones you previously linked.


----------



## liquidzoo

Schiit Audio Magni+Modi stack.

$198. You will need a couple of small RCA cables, but Schiit sells those too (though you could probably make some for lots cheaper if you know how to use a soldering iron). From what I hear it's excellent.

That or the O2+ODAC from JDSLabs. More expensive, but very highly recommended.

That said, I'm using the DT770s (80 Ohm, not the LE's) with a Xonar DG and I don't feel that I'm missing out on anything. That will change when I go to an external system I'm sure, but for now I'm very happy. I use my system for 100% music.

_Edit_: Added links


----------



## friend'scatdied

I honestly think the only need to go outside your computer for audio processing is if you're getting too much EMI with your internal configurations that audibly affect your signal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I honestly think the only need to go outside your computer for audio processing is if you're getting too much EMI with your internal configurations that audibly affect your signal.


I disagree. I compared my ODAC to an Asus DG in my main rig and the Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic in my HTPC and the difference was immediately noticeable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I disagree. I compared my ODAC to an Asus DG in my main rig and the Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic in my HTPC and the difference was immediately noticeable.


Were the output levels matched within 0.1dB and driving the same load?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I disagree. I compared my ODAC to an Asus DG in my main rig and the Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic in my HTPC and the difference was immediately noticeable.


That probably doesn't have anything to do with it being external, just that it's a better DAC







. I find it much better to not have a soundcard plugged into a motherboard slot though, especially since I have a RAID card.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Were the output levels matched within 0.1dB and driving the same load?


Both computers were set to 100% volume through Windows and running Windows 7 Pro x64 with the latest drivers and the O2 amp at the time was set to 10 o'clock on the volume knob. For some reason, when I bypassed the sound cards and went from computer > USB > ODAC > O2, the sound was louder and more detailed then going from sound card > O2 even when I was using the Asus DG as a pre-amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That probably doesn't have anything to do with it being external, just that it's a better DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I find it much better to not have a soundcard plugged into a motherboard slot though, especially since I have a RAID card.


Oh I meant for me, switching to a DAC from a internal sound card made a difference outside of EMI interference. I knew that the ODAC would likely provide me with better audio quality than either sound cards, but I was definitely surprised at just how immediately noticeable the difference was. For crap MP3 recordings though, it only made them worse.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both computers were set to 100% volume through Windows and running Windows 7 Pro x64 with the latest drivers and the O2 amp at the time was set to 10 o'clock on the volume knob.


That doesn't matter. You have to measure at the output level, not the volume controls. If either output was greater than 0.2dB different from the other (in fact most play-it-by-ear comparisons are 2dB+ different!), the comparison isn't really valid. I'd be stunned if you could DBT the two with strict controls and it wasn't down to a high noise floor or some EMI-related distortion on the DG.

Learning about controlled testing is exactly why I stopped "upgrading" 3 years ago.


----------



## Fortunex

Xonar DG powers the DT770 80ohms just fine. You shouldn't be spending as much on your DAC/amp as you did on your headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That doesn't matter. You have to measure at the output level, not the volume controls. If either output was greater than 0.2dB different from the other (in fact most play-it-by-ear comparisons are 2dB+ different!), the comparison isn't really valid. I'd be stunned if you could DBT the two and it wasn't down to a high noise floor or some EMI-related distortion on the DG.
> 
> Learning about controlled testing is exactly why I stopped "upgrading" 3 years ago.


I understand where you are coming from. Unfortunately, I don't have the type of closed "clean" room or audio measuring equipment needed for accurate sound testing, so I play it by ear. For me, the ODAC was noticeably better than both X-Fi XtremeMusic and Xonar DG and immediately so. Ultimately it is up to the poster's musical files and ears though. If we are talking only in terms of amplification however, then all he needs is an Asus Xonar DG.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I understand where you are coming from. Unfortunately, I don't have the type of closed "clean" room or audio measuring equipment needed for accurate sound testing, so *I play it by ear*. For me, the ODAC was noticeably better than both X-Fi XtremeMusic and Xonar DG and immediately so.


That's dangerous because it can lend itself to the slippery slope of constant upgrades for what amount to devices that might simply have hotter outputs, among other common tricks. If you invested (or rented) some level-matching equipment, I think you'd be stunned by how little (or none) of a difference there can be between devices occupying vastly different price points.

It's even more stupefying when you compare competitive sub-$200 devices to devices in the $1,000+ range in a controlled and matched blind testing environment.

Volume levels trick the ear. A difference of "richer bass response" and "superior resolution and detail retrieval" and other such psychoacoustic descriptions can easily be attributed to a miniscule twist of the volume knob on desktop devices or a tap of the volume rocker on portable devices.

That said, I do like the O2 and don't have anything against it. It just might not be necessary.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The Droid Razr Maxx doesn't support USB audio output with out using an app called USB audio recorder pro. This app acts as a USB driver for Android that allows it to playback audio over USB. There are very few Android devices that support USB audio output without using this app. However, this app is not a music player. It is intended to record audio and then play it back over USB audio out. Unfortunately this app does not add support for USB DACs and therefore they only work inside the app. This means you can't use another music player app in conjunction with this one.
> 
> This is the app: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.extreamsd.usbaudiorecorderpro&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5leHRyZWFtc2QudXNiYXVkaW9yZWNvcmRlcnBybyJd
> 
> Basically you're out of luck unless you own a newer Samsung or HTC Android device. This is the reason why most audiophiles who want to use Android are using the Galaxy SIII.


I hate the form factor of the S3 or I would of bought one sadly. I have listened to some music with my ad700's and my friends TMA-1 dj headphones and my phone certainlly didn't sound bad but it sucks theres no real dac for it. I don't like apple phones either but I know the majority of the usb dacs work for apple/s3 atm. thanks for your response.

I'll be using my v moda m100s more with my pc then my phone anyway, which I have a sound card for.


----------



## Narokuu

Well, here is my plan, i would love the outside rig, the Modi Magni setup, but for space and money i cna invest in other things i need i believe im going with These Headphones and This Sound card, if anyone thnks there is a better ASUS CARD, thast near the same range, ill change it.

BUT as of now im using a razer headset, a cheap charcharas, and on board sound from my cross-hair V Formula Motherboard, and im sure these 2 piece of hardware will make all the difference, im not looking for it to be perfect, because i cant tell the difference, but ill get the stack down the road, it looks amazing let alone the sound it can produce.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's dangerous because it can lend itself to the slippery slope of constant upgrades for what amount to devices that might simply have hotter outputs, among other common tricks. If you invested (or rented) some level-matching equipment, I think you'd be stunned by how little (or none) of a difference there can be between devices occupying vastly different price points.
> 
> It's even more stupefying when you compare competitive sub-$200 devices to devices in the $1,000+ range in a controlled and matched blind testing environment.
> 
> Volume levels trick the ear. A difference of "richer bass response" and "superior resolution and detail retrieval" and other such psychoacoustic descriptions can easily be attributed to a miniscule twist of the volume knob on desktop devices or a tap of the volume rocker on portable devices.
> 
> That said, I do like the O2 and don't have anything against it. It just might not be necessary.


I definitely realize the limitations of playing it by ear, but at the same time "music" is subjective and thus far, I have been pleased with most of my purchases. To clarify my view however, I did not actually tell the poster to purchase a DAC, but rather offered it to him as an option if he does not really use the sound card for gaming purposes. For sound cards, I actually recommended a DG.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I honestly think the only need to go outside your computer for audio processing is if you're getting too much EMI with your internal configurations that audibly affect your signal.


Titanium HD, ZxR and STX all use Burr-Brown chips. I don't know if it's the chip, design or coincidence but I haven't enjoyed any DA Converters with those chips.

Wolfson and ESS have chips higher in spec not to mention what the engineer does with it so yes I think there is a reason to buy a DA converter and yes I have heard a difference.

hallelujah!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I hate the form factor of the S3 or I would of bought one sadly. I have listened to some music with my ad700's and my friends TMA-1 dj headphones and my phone certainlly didn't sound bad but it sucks theres no real dac for it. I don't like apple phones either but I know the majority of the usb dacs work for apple/s3 atm. thanks for your response.
> 
> I'll be using my v moda m100s more with my pc then my phone anyway, which I have a sound card for.


If you listen the to the V Mods and feel that you need an amp for them then I suggest you look into the FiiO E11. It's just an amp with no DAC. It connects to the headphone output on your phone or music player.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> *Wolfson and ESS have chips higher in spec* not to mention what the engineer does with it so yes I think there is a reason to buy a DA converter and yes I have heard a difference.


Not audibly.

Again, if you can prove that you can hear a difference with confidence in a level-matched and controlled blind testing environment, I'd be shocked. Researchers would probably want to study you..

Again, DBT is a simple tool to make informed decisions regarding products. It can save people thousands of dollars. It is empowerment, and absolutely does not diminish the value of subjective sound preferences but should actually help to solidify them (by providing a valid basis of comparison).


----------



## bumblebee1980

DA converters have better design, chip, features, power but... sigh

I will just go set my $1600 DA converter on fire.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> DA converters have better design, chip, features, power but... sigh
> 
> I will just go set my $1600 DA converter on fire.


You're looking at the wrong things.

At the end of the day what really matters is whether or not you can hear a difference.

Your allegations of being able to hear a difference are quite similar to my own convictions back in 2010. At the behest of some friendly audio engineers, I participated in a series of blind tests with some astonishingly varied equipment (down from a Creative E-MU 0404 USB up to flagship DACs from Lavry and Benchmark and beyond). I wish I took a picture of my consternation as I failed to reliably discern the blinded devices time after time again.

I'm surprised that you're so willing to surrender money without knowing for certain you are absolutely hearing a difference over "lesser", more affordable equipment. More power to you for such purchasing capability, but I wouldn't go so far as to claiming with certainty you can hear a difference unless you can actually do so with significance in a matched, controlled environment.

EDIT: Based on the below.. not even going to bother. It's your money, have fun spending it on snake oil and inaudible paper benefits.


----------



## bumblebee1980

when sound cards start using better chips, unlimited size boards, linear power supplies and have more than one set of I/O (not to mention balanced), wordclock, 64xDSD and 128xDSD, HDCD, ADAT, analog attenuators, etc. let me know


----------



## mikeaj

Features is one thing. [edit: on second thought... Rarely is the question asked: Is our children learning?]

Details of implementation, parts used, etc. are another. What matters is the sound quality of the output, though, not all the steps to get there. Ultimately, different design choices and limitations can make a difference, but there are much bigger forces at play, and there's an important distinction between different and audibly different (to you, with your setup) and preferred.

For legitimate audio comparisons, level matching is step 1. Not knowing what you're listening to is step 2. Most people operate at step 0.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Windows KMixer alone annoys me to no end. all the math involved behind the scenes just to change the volume adds distortion into the signal. how can it ever replace the feel of a analog pot and piece of aluminum? I will never go back to sound cards. i'm a 32 year old first year engineering student and granted I don't know everything but I will never stop buying boutique products.


----------



## mikeaj

Nobody knows everything, even about narrow topics, but the first things an engineering student should be asking are
(1) what is the nature of the distortion added?
(2) what is the magnitude of the distortion added?

and depending, maybe questions about the mathematics and the mechanics (for example, is KMixer used for some audio devices and outputs but not for others?), but there's a certain number of things you can learn and spend time on, so I wouldn't fault somebody for considering that extra credit.









(btw KMixer in particular doesn't exist since Vista, though colloquially people often still use it when referring to the current Windows audio stack)

Finally there should be the obvious understanding that for audio products the experience and feel are important, not just the sound quality. People aren't arguing the feel of aluminum.


----------



## bumblebee1980

whatever i'm not Gordon Rankin. I don't like digital volume control.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> all the math involved behind the scenes just to change the volume adds distortion into the signal.


Has there been a study done on this? Anyone measured this distortion or done double blind tests to see if this distortion is audible?


----------



## pez

Well then.

iPhone 5 headphone out sounds great. Pushes Triple.fis (obviously) and my 32 LEs with plenty of power.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> all the math involved behind the scenes just to change the volume adds distortion into the signal.
> 
> 
> 
> Has there been a study done on this? Anyone measured this distortion or done double blind tests to see if this distortion is audible?
Click to expand...

Is this a serious question about what's going on under the hood and what the effects are, or is this rhetorical and you're just making a point? Sorry, I legitimately can't tell and can't figure out how to respond.

edit: a late response but
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> [...]
> At the behest of some friendly audio engineers, I participated in a series of blind tests with some astonishingly varied equipment (down from a Creative E-MU 0404 USB up to flagship DACs from Lavry and Benchmark and beyond). I wish I took a picture of my consternation as I failed to reliably discern the blinded devices time after time again. [...]


Too bad you didn't test anything significantly worse. Between higher-end stuff (I would include something like E-MU 0404 as probably overkill, and if that was the low end of the spectrum...), comparisons are not that interesting, as what you got was the expected outcome, at least to realists.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Is this a serious question about what's going on under the hood and what the effects are, or is this rhetorical and you're just making a point? Sorry, I legitimately can't tell and can't figure out how to respond.
> 
> edit: a late response but
> Too bad you didn't test anything significantly worse. Between higher-end stuff (I would include something like E-MU 0404 as probably overkill, and if that was the low end of the spectrum...), comparisons are not that interesting, as what you got was the expected outcome, at least to realists.


No I'm actually wondering if this distortion caused by digital volume control has been measured and what audible effects there are (audible effects proven in a controlled testing environment).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> No I'm actually wondering if this distortion caused by digital volume control has been measured and what audible effects there are (audible effects proven in a controlled testing environment).


Depends on source bit depth and output bit depth, how things are handled in the exact software. Modern Windows uses 32-bit floats for internal calculations, which are overkill, if it's going through system volume.

You can think of software volume control (note: not digitally-controlled analog volume control / attenuation, which exists) as just scaling down the signal level. However, there is a finite number of bits (say 16 or 24) in the representation of every signal value, and the hardware is not noiseless. Just because you scale down the signal word levels doesn't mean the noise level is scaled down just as much.

There can be quantization distortion if the output is not dithered. If it's dithered, then the distortion can be reduced to a very small level or just eliminated. There's a tradeoff involved there. So the main point is that software volume control can reduce the signal-to-noise ratio (depending on by how much, how loud you're listening, etc., it may or may not be significant). Most people don't typically really mean noise when they're talking about distortion.

Worst-case scenario is pretty much when you reduce the level, output as 16 bits, (thus effectively reducing the bit depth, the number of possible values that can be represented) and then somewhere else later, you compensate for the reduced volume by cranking it up again. This is explored a bit in this video, which has many other topics as well:





YouTube audio is obviously lossy, so original audio files are here, where you can see for yourself how many (few, any?) bits you can lose from 16 and not notice the difference:
http://www.ethanwiner.com/aes/

Some of the issues and many basic topics for understanding digital audio are covered in this video:
http://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml


----------



## Fortunex

So what I gathered from that is that except for in very extreme cases, this distortion is negligible, if not completely beyond human hearing.


----------



## briddell

I have been eyeing some Sennheiser HD800s for a long time, now. I may just have to buy some, instead of upgrading to watercooling. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I have been eyeing some Sennheiser HD800s for a long time, now. I may just have to buy some, instead of upgrading to watercooling. Decisions, decisions...


What do you plan to do with them? What music do you listen to? What amplifier do you have? What DAC are you using?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I have been eyeing some Sennheiser HD800s for a long time, now. I may just have to buy some, instead of upgrading to watercooling. Decisions, decisions...


LCD2s are wayyyyyyy better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> I have been eyeing some Sennheiser HD800s for a long time, now. I may just have to buy some, instead of upgrading to watercooling. Decisions, decisions...


LCD2s are wayyyyyyy better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

wooooooooooooow my internet went psycho on me. It first it said 404, then I come back and it seems I posted 404 times.


----------



## Simca

I don't know if I'm being an audio-snob, but I'm sort of bored of my HE-500s. Want more..

I'm actually missing the sibilance of the DT880s. Those things played cymbols and snares so well. I don't feel my HE-500 has good highs.

Planar Magnetic headphones are known for their instrument separation..I kinda' feel like the instrument separation could be better...then again...I'm not sure the music I'm listening to is recorded all that well even though I enjoy it..DR wise it's like a 8-11 which is poor..but pretty much average for recent music that has fallen victim to the loudness war.

I actually feel the HE-500 shines when the melody is simplistic rather than complex. The bass can hit quite hard, meanwhile if there's a lot more going on the bass does not hit as hard. The mid range is still very good..

If I could perfect the HE-500s, I would add just a bit more bass..especially in the middle of other sounds without distortion. I would also increase the sibilance of these headphones, but not annoyingly so..

In a certain way it's what the HE-400s were...but the HE-400s were unfortunately painfully sibilant.

The He-400s were a good deal at 400 dollars...The DT880s were an even better deal used at a buck 80..I'm sorry I sold them off. They weren't very energetic headphones. They were truly neutral sounding..but damn did they have nice highs. Only thing the DT880 was really missing was good bass...t'is a shame really it suffered from very light bass.


----------



## 8492

some time in the future i'd like to get myself a decent dac/set of headphones and i wondered what you all would recommend. for the dac i had my eye on the fiio e7 since it's cheap, i like the look of it, it's got an amp built in, and i could take it with me when i leave the house. have i missed something in that entry level price bracket that would be better? for headphones i didn't really have much of an idea where to start. i have the klipsch s4 now and they're fine i guess but they're the closest i've come to a good set of headphones and they didn't really stand out a tremendous amount to me. i listen to most music, i don't listen to very much metal, hip hop, classical, and pretty much no dubstep. that said, i do listen to a fair amount of rock and electronic music, and i go on weird classical music benders sometimes...i'd like to keep it under a hundred for the headphones, and ideally they'd work well with the e7, unless you can come up with an alternative pair. thanks!

edit: forgot to mention something around the ear would be best as i'm assuming that would keep the music in/external noise out. also i'm not averse to modding it if i have to, i've seen a lot written about the fostex t50rp and all the different things you can do with those and it seems interesting


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> some time in the future i'd like to get myself a decent dac/set of headphones and i wondered what you all would recommend. for the dac i had my eye on the fiio e7 since it's cheap, i like the look of it, it's got an amp built in, and i could take it with me when i leave the house. have i missed something in that entry level price bracket that would be better?


For portability within that price range, it's either the E07K or the iBasso D-Zero.
Quote:


> for headphones i didn't really have much of an idea where to start. i have the klipsch s4 now and they're fine i guess but they're the closest i've come to a good set of headphones and they didn't really stand out a tremendous amount to me. i listen to most music, i don't listen to very much metal, hip hop, classical, and pretty much no dubstep. that said, i do listen to a fair amount of rock and electronic music, and i go on weird classical music benders sometimes...


S4 is actually on the lower end of canalphones. Decent for price, but not something that I would recommend for good musical signature.

Do you prefer something more neutral or with more bass oomph for music?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I quite liked the S4 myself. I rate it highly, not just for its price.
As far as portability goes, I cant comment on DACs, but my ZO2 is one of the most portable ones out there


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The He-400s were a good deal at 400 dollars...The DT880s were an even better deal used at a buck 80..I'm sorry I sold them off. They weren't very energetic headphones. They were truly neutral sounding..but damn did they have nice highs. Only thing the DT880 was really missing was good bass...t'is a shame really it suffered from very light bass.


That kind of regret is the worst. I still regret not having kept my HD 650s; I'd much rather have them over the HF-2.

The fact of the matter is that I still thoroughly enjoyed my HD 650s while I had my HF-2s and JH13s. If you like a certain headphone that much even when you have "better", that headphone is worth holding on to.


----------



## 8492

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> For portability within that price range, it's either the E07K or the iBasso D-Zero.
> S4 is actually on the lower end of canalphones. Decent for price, but not something that I would recommend for good musical signature.
> 
> Do you prefer something more neutral or with more bass oomph for music?


oh wow i didn't even know the d-zero existed, thanks for pointing that out! for headphones, i don't really know. i found that i wanted a bit more bass than the s4s had if that's any help. i think i would lean to something with more bass, but i'm going to a place on the weekend to test out some headphones so if you have suggestions for either bassier or more neutral i'd love to hear them so i can listen and see which i prefer.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I quite liked the S4 myself. I rate it highly, not just for its price.
> As far as portability goes, I cant comment on DACs, but my ZO2 is one of the most portable ones out there


is that a dac or an amp? i looked it up but i could only find an amp version :/

is the s4 something that would benefit from a decent dac?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't know if I'm being an audio-snob, but I'm sort of bored of my HE-500s. Want more..
> 
> I'm actually missing the sibilance of the DT880s. Those things played cymbols and snares so well. I don't feel my HE-500 has good highs.
> 
> Planar Magnetic headphones are known for their instrument separation..I kinda' feel like the instrument separation could be better...then again...I'm not sure the music I'm listening to is recorded all that well even though I enjoy it..DR wise it's like a 8-11 which is poor..but pretty much average for recent music that has fallen victim to the loudness war.
> 
> I actually feel the HE-500 shines when the melody is simplistic rather than complex. The bass can hit quite hard, meanwhile if there's a lot more going on the bass does not hit as hard. The mid range is still very good..
> 
> If I could perfect the HE-500s, I would add just a bit more bass..especially in the middle of other sounds without distortion. I would also increase the sibilance of these headphones, but not annoyingly so..
> 
> In a certain way it's what the HE-400s were...but the HE-400s were unfortunately painfully sibilant.
> 
> The He-400s were a good deal at 400 dollars...The DT880s were an even better deal used at a buck 80..I'm sorry I sold them off. They weren't very energetic headphones. They were truly neutral sounding..but damn did they have nice highs. Only thing the DT880 was really missing was good bass...t'is a shame really it suffered from very light bass.


Did you ever try the HE-400s with a tube amp? Couldn't that have technically warmed the sound up just enough for you?


----------



## Simca

T'is a possibility. No, I didn't try them with a tube amp.


----------



## pez

Then super sad story sis







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I couldn't get any of my headphones to fit my cats so this will have to do


----------



## bumblebee1980

wow this forum needs more nice people


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> wow this forum needs more nice people


I'm lost?


----------



## bumblebee1980

nevermind. I think i'm going to close my account.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nevermind. I think i'm going to close my account.


Don't do that...









Cute cat, btw. I'd never be able to get my cat to sit still long enough to do something like that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Am I missing something here? What happened?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Am I missing something here? What happened?


Thin skins, nothing to worry about.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Don't do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cat, btw. I'd never be able to get my cat to sit still long enough to do something like that.


----------



## pez

I'm missing something too...


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Don't do that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cat, btw. I'd never be able to get my cat to sit still long enough to do something like that.
Click to expand...

That's cute.

My cat keep sleeping flat on her back. It's the weirdest thing. I've never had a cat do that, so I'm always fascinated by it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> That's cute.
> 
> My cat keep sleeping flat on her back. It's the weirdest thing. I've never had a cat do that, so I'm always fascinated by it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Stretching out it's spine. I've been doing that lately myself.


----------



## bumblebee1980

there are some really friendly HiFi forums out there and they won't send you to the gallows if you criticize the Objective 2 like Head-Fi. some of these HiFi forums have big spenders and some of them believe in cables. if you don't believe in them it's a lot easier to ignore than to have some teenager scream in your face it's all a lie. I think audio sub forums on tech forums like this make an undesirable environment to share our hobby. for the last two weeks I have been trying to help people get started with HiFi even tho I have acute bronchitis and on heavy duty antibiotics..it hasn't been easy.. a lot of hostility.


----------



## pez

On here? Send us at 'em.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> On here? Send us at 'em.


Why would bronchitis be a problem on a website? ~Smiles~


----------



## liquidzoo

I'm curious to know some of these other forums, honestly. There's not much on head-fi that interests me aside from a few topics (most of it I'm not interested in, or its way over my head with schematics...)

That, and I'm only ever on this subforum here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why would bronchitis be a problem on a website? ~Smiles~


i'm sick and can barely tolerate sitting in a chair ~Smiles~


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I think audio sub forums on tech forums like this make an undesirable environment to share our hobby. for the last two weeks I have been trying to help people get started with HiFi even tho I have acute bronchitis and on heavy duty antibiotics..it hasn't been easy.. a lot of hostility.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why would bronchitis be a problem on a website? ~Smiles~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I think audio sub forums on tech forums like this make an undesirable environment to share our hobby. for the last two weeks I have been trying to help people get started with HiFi even tho I have acute bronchitis and on heavy duty antibiotics..it hasn't been easy.. a lot of hostility.


Referring to whoever she's talking about...you're strange.


----------



## bumblebee1980

when you spend most of your days defending yourself instead of loving the hobby with others it's time to go.


----------



## KSIMP88

Turtol Beech X12s Hear


----------



## Swift Castiel

My new cables came in!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> when you spend most of your days defending yourself instead of loving the hobby with others it's time to go.


It's a real shame it happens. Most of the time it's alright though, and I guess ignoring those people that talk down is always an option.


----------



## bumblebee1980

look at this nonsense

http://www.overclock.net/t/1371749/what-is-a-good-headphone-amp/120#post_19629742
http://www.overclock.net/t/1376501/just-get-an-amp-or-dac-amp

waste my time with this indecisive newbie only to find out he doesn't have the money and not only does he drag the thread out but starts a second.

I bent over backwards to help this guy when I was sick as a dog


----------



## friend'scatdied

Are you talking about FEAST and chinesekiwi's posts? Because they are correct.

I wish you better health but that must not be conflated with healthy debate.


----------



## eternal7trance

Usually when I'm sick, I'm on the computer more.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> look at this nonsense
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1371749/what-is-a-good-headphone-amp/120#post_19629742
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376501/just-get-an-amp-or-dac-amp
> 
> waste my time with this indecisive newbie only to find out he doesn't have the money and not only does he drag the thread out but starts a second.
> 
> I bent over backwards to help this guy when I was sick as a dog


Audio beginners have zero idea what the price range is for audiophile sound equipment. All they know is they want better sound. This is why whenever I try to personally help anyone, I establish their budget very early on. That said, if it is your hobby and people attack you for it, just ignore them. It's such an awesome feature (until someone quotes people you blocked). Should try it sometime!


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8492*
> 
> oh wow i didn't even know the d-zero existed, thanks for pointing that out! for headphones, i don't really know. i found that i wanted a bit more bass than the s4s had if that's any help. i think i would lean to something with more bass, but i'm going to a place on the weekend to test out some headphones so if you have suggestions for either bassier or more neutral i'd love to hear them so i can listen and see which i prefer.


:/ Kinda hard to compare headphones to canalphones in terms of bass. ATH-M50 will be at the upper limit of your budget.
Quote:


> is the s4 something that would benefit from a decent dac?


Depends on the music source. If it's bad quality music, it's still gonna be bad quality music.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I highly suggest ignoring people like that. More so, post only if you want to. Not because you have to.

As for the zo2 it's only an amp.
I think you should first look into good earphones or headphones rather than worry about a dac, let alone an amp.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Audio beginners have zero idea what the price range is for audiophile sound equipment. All they know is they want better sound. This is why whenever I try to personally help anyone, I establish their budget very early on. That said, if it is your hobby and people attack you for it, just ignore them. It's such an awesome feature (until someone quotes people you blocked). Should try it sometime!


Also there's a reason why this thread is a sticky:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209918/requesting-some-audio-advice-here-read-this-first

Actually come to think of it, I'll sticky it on all three subforums. Will do it now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Also there's a reason why this thread is a sticky:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1209918/requesting-some-audio-advice-here-read-this-first
> 
> Actually come to think of it, I'll sticky it on all three subforums. Will do it now.


That's a really great template, actually. Hopefully more people will start to use it.


----------



## Simca

post less. give a short answer and let them decide. I see people post 12 pages only to get what I told them on page 1. I don't care if they take my advice or not. if they do they get good gear. if not they get bad gear. not my issue and I don't care. got plenty of other people more with my time. also I could give two craps about rep so..I don't care how many times I post if I'm enjoying it. if I'm not I stop posting.


----------



## hatrix216

I've owned a pair of Sennheiser HD 238s for over 4 years now. Other high quality headphones I've listened to include a pair of AKG K 495 NCs, Sennheiser HD 558s, B&W P3s, and Beats Studio (not exactly high quality....).

Done a few modifications. Stock plug was a straight connector, which are terrible for durability. Started to get finicky, so I bought an L connector and soldered it on. Good as new. Also did a popular mod for them where the foam on the outside of the inner earcups is removed for better overall sound.

Only complaint... They are open back headphones, so they leak quite a bit of sound at loud volumes. Kind of a problem in public, but at home obviously doesn't matter. That design however is what gives them such a unique sound, IMO. Great sound stage and clarity.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## eternal7trance

Currently enjoying these.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Xb700s?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Those look like pillow cases


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm loving my v moda m100's but I really have no clue how to work the EQ in my titanium hd sound card, female vocals are somewhat "behind" compared to the mids and bass now where as with my ad700's vocals were on the forefront, I'm sure I could get it to sound different with the EQ. Any guidance?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm loving my v moda m100's but I really have no clue how to work the EQ in my titanium hd sound card, female vocals are somewhat "behind" compared to the mids and bass now where as with my ad700's vocals were on the forefront, I'm sure I could get it to sound different with the EQ. Any guidance?


You have a range of adjustments in equalizers, typically starting between 20-40 and ending anywhere from 15k to 20k. This is the frequency that the equalizer manipulates and each range is typically further spit into multiple adjustors. Bass is typically from 20-500 and midrange roughly from 500-5k. Anything above this would be treble. In your case, you are dealing with female vocals, which will be in the midrange. Since we are talking about female vocals, chances are they will be in the high mid to upper range of midrange, so that is where I would start increasing each adjustor one at a time to see which one affects the vocal frequency range that you want less recessed. That being said, depending on equipment and quality of recording, tweaking EQ levels may result in audio distortion.


----------



## JAM3S121

Thanks for the info, I'm gonna fiddle with it after work at 7







I'm really so happy with these things, when I first listened it was slightly harsh but about 20 hours later they sound much better, I really got used to how the only thing the ad700's had going for them were great crystal clear vocals though.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Xb700s?


No, they are xb1000s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I'm gonna fiddle with it after work at 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really so happy with these things, when I first listened it was slightly harsh but about 20 hours later they sound much better, I really got used to how the only thing the ad700's had going for them were great crystal clear vocals though.


Keep in mind though that the AD700 are sparkly and very light on bass so it may take you some time for your ears to adjust.


----------



## Domino

hmmm... im in a pickle. im thinking of either upgrading to some beyers that use that telsa driver or just somehow fixing that horrific headband on my q701s...or maybe both. get a closed back beyer with the telsa driver and keep the q701s (if I can get a nicer headband) and use the akgs for gaming only.

hmmmm...hmmm....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> hmmm... im in a pickle. im thinking of either upgrading to some beyers that use that telsa driver or just somehow fixing that horrific headband on my q701s...or maybe both. get a closed back beyer with the telsa driver and keep the q701s (if I can get a nicer headband) and use the akgs for gaming only.
> 
> hmmmm...hmmm....


Why don't you fix your headband first and then decide? I would order a custom size memory foam and line one side with double sided tape and stick it on the headphone. If this is too expensive, you can consider using sound dampening material or a gel strip.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> hmmm... im in a pickle. im thinking of either upgrading to some beyers that use that telsa driver or just somehow fixing that horrific headband on my q701s...or maybe both. get a closed back beyer with the telsa driver and keep the q701s (if I can get a nicer headband) and use the akgs for gaming only.
> 
> hmmmm...hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you fix your headband first and then decide? I would order a custom size memory foam and line one side with double sided tape and stick it on the headphone. If this is too expensive, you can consider using sound dampening material or a gel strip.
Click to expand...

i'll take a look. i was thinking of something like that but didn't know how well it would work out. definitely going to give that a try, thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> i'll take a look. i was thinking of something like that but didn't know how well it would work out. definitely going to give that a try, thanks.


No problem and good luck!


----------



## Domino

what is people's thoughts on those wireless headphones they have out there? buddy and I are thinking of building a nice gaming htpc for his media set up and I was thinking maybe grab 2 wireless headphones ... would there be interference between them?

im just thinking up of ideas on what we should do with the whole set up. im thinking of grabbing a racing wheel for games like dirt3 and whatnot.


----------



## GOTFrog

Finally got my AKG K550, and what a diffenrence in SQ from the AD700, everything sounds more alive. I'm really liking them, only thing is they don't sound nice with my Note 2, they will mostly be used with my comp on a Fiio E10 or my receiver so not a big issue. Im thinking of getting a E07k or E17k for the note2 since everything sounds harsh on it, the K550, the se215 and my AD700.

So please update me AKG k550, Shure se215 and ATH-AD700


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im thinking of getting a E07k or E17k for the note2 since everything sounds harsh on it, the K550, the se215 and my AD700.
> 
> So please update me AKG k550, Shure se215 and ATH-AD700


If you're talking about the harsh spike at lower treble (K550), burn in helps reducing it considerably.


----------



## GOTFrog

naw only get that on my phone, with all my headphones, and going with the thread on head-fi people seam to really like the sound of the note 2, I guess I have a defect


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> No, they are xb1000s


nice one dude! Couldn't really tell on my phone lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> naw only get that on my phone, with all my headphones, and going with the thread on head-fi people seam to really like the sound of the note 2, I guess I have a defect


Could just be your sensitivity to the sound, too







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For some reason I like my HD650 more laid back and my LCD2 more detailed and almost a tad "punchy"


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Could just be your sensitivity to the sound, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Changed kernel and played with the DAC/AMP settings and now it sounds great.

Other than the leather pads these k550 are great, very small compared to the AD700, light, great sound cant complain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Other than the leather pads these k550 are great, very small compared to the AD700, light, great sound cant complain.


I personally hate leather pads as well. Wished the AKG K550 came in velour.







The K550 is the headphones I regret letting go of the most. Will have to pick another one up sometime in the near future.


----------



## hartofwave

Hey I have some HD518s if I can be added! And a quick question are HD202s any good for £25 or are there better options?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Has the ownership of this thread been shifted to someone else yet?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has the ownership of this thread been shifted to someone else yet?


Due to the popularity & longevity of this club I will look into this. This is now the third time someone had asked this. The OP has not logged in since 1/18/2013 so we may have to reassisgn.

Obviously before we can even consider this we'd have to have someone active enough to want to take on the duty of keeping the list.

Prior to any of this I will be trying to reach out to current OP.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Has the ownership of this thread been shifted to someone else yet?


No, the OP would change names if that happened.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I already PM'ed an admin and got no reply about the club - so didn't bother asking any further.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I already PM'ed an admin and got no reply about the club - so didn't bother asking any further.


Ill be handling this. Sent PM to OP and will give some reasonable amout of time to respond. At that time will take next steps if even needed.

Sometimes as we sll know things happen in life and the OP can be busy and just hasn't gotten back to OCN. We want to be patient and understanding.

Will keep you all posted. In the meantime......carry on.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Ill be handling this. Sent PM to OP and will give some reasonable amout of time to respond. At that time will take next steps if even needed.
> 
> Sometimes as we sll know things happen in life and the OP can be busy and just hasn't gotten back to OCN. We want to be patient and understanding.
> 
> Will keep you all posted. In the meantime......carry on.


Wishmaker isn't the original poster of the thread himself (thread is older then his membership even







), I'm sure he'd understand.


----------



## bumblebee1980

ooo

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/515-van-halen-studio-albums-1978-1984-high-resolution-24-bit-192-khz-download/

guess what i'm downloading tonight


----------



## KSIMP88

Got a replacement pair of X12's. Mine weren't as good, haha. Funny that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Changed kernel and played with the DAC/AMP settings and now it sounds great.
> 
> Other than the leather pads these k550 are great, very small compared to the AD700, light, great sound cant complain.


Awesome







.

I've always wanted to hear the AKG sound to see if I like it or not...just haven't had the opportunity yet. I might have to invest in some







.


----------



## GOTFrog

I have to say I'm surprised at the soundstage it's larger than I expected, and they are nice for gaming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> I have to say I'm surprised at the soundstage it's larger than I expected, and they are nice for gaming.


One of the things that always impressed me about the K550 is how big the sound stage is for a closed back headphones. This combined with its accuracy makes it awesome for gaming. My next headphone purchase would probably be another pair of K550. I really miss them.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've always wanted to hear the AKG sound to see if I like it or not...just haven't had the opportunity yet. I might have to invest in some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The K550's sound similar to the Q701's in that they are both really accurate, bass included. The K550 has a bit more bass, but smaller sound stage due to the closed design. It is however much more efficient than the Q701's.


----------



## Stickeelion

Skullcandy Ti's (White) Count me in!


----------



## bumblebee1980

haha
Quote:


> I do think there are cultural differences in sound preferences, not just with headphones, but with all gear. Much of this can probably be accounted by musical preferences. They are generalizations though as there are many exceptions.
> 
> The HD800 is the pinnacle of German sound. Beyer is failed German sound.
> *Audeze represents Americans' desire for requiring strong extended bass*.
> The Japanese like their sweet treble.
> The Brits are into their PRaT thing.
> The Chinese are still trying to figure out their sound, although I get a sense they like things on the lush side (the high-end guys, not the iBasso crowd)


<3 changstar

anyways I received my HD600 and HD650 yesterday.. the HD650 is okay...


----------



## Wishmaker

Dear All,

I cannot express how sorry I am for leaving you guys without updates but PHD, research and job kind of came in my way. Goodluck to you guys and keep those purchases coming. Please do change ownership to someone who has a bit more free time.

Be good,
hugs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> haha
> <3 changstar
> 
> anyways I received my HD600 and HD650 yesterday.. the HD650 is okay...


Ha. Let me know if you want to part with one of them some time. Sennheisers are my one true love.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I cannot express how sorry I am for leaving you guys without updates but PHD, research and job kind of came in my way. Goodluck to you guys and keep those purchases coming. Please do change ownership to someone who has a bit more free time.
> 
> Be good,
> hugs.


Thanks for all your contributions and good luck on all those things you mentioned!


----------



## Narokuu

So will a magni and modi stack be better than getting an Asus Xonar Dx card? im looking for something that will go well with a set of Beyerdynamic headphones. thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> So will a magni and modi stack be better than getting an Asus Xonar Dx card? im looking for something that will go well with a set of Beyerdynamic headphones. thanks


Depends on what you are looking for. If you game a lot and use Asus's gaming software, even a DG is fine. If you have a lot of interference in your computer case, DAC/AMP combo might be the way to go for you. There are also varying opinions of just how much of a sound improvement you get. I personally feel the improvement going from DG to ODAC was huge. Others may disagree. I advise you to try and audition it first or purchase them used for cheap.


----------



## Narokuu

Well i dont live in any area able to test anything, i have to choose and cross my fingers, i dont play games that require "gaming" sound cards, i want 70% music 10% gaming, i only play League of legends and Indie games, which sound perfect with what i have now, (just a crappy razer headset) i would LIKE to have it INSIDE the case, but i dont know if ill get interferance or not, i have never had any issues with my old creative card or my current on board audio, Asus seems to do a great job.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Well i dont live in any area able to test anything, i have to choose and cross my fingers, i dont play games that require "gaming" sound cards, i want 70% music 10% gaming, i only play League of legends and Indie games, which sound perfect with what i have now, (just a crappy razer headset) i would LIKE to have it INSIDE the case, but i dont know if ill get interferance or not, i have never had any issues with my old creative card or my current on board audio, Asus seems to do a great job.


Inside should be fine with one caveat:

If you can, use the rear ports on the card. As OC'ing Noob said, even the $30 DG (or $40 DGX) will be just fine for you (the only difference in ASUS cards is the *X versions are PCI-e). I use it, and I love it. I've considered getting an external DAC/AMP, but I think I want to get something portable first so I can comfortably listen while traveling.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narokuu*
> 
> Well i dont live in any area able to test anything, i have to choose and cross my fingers, i dont play games that require "gaming" sound cards, i want 70% music 10% gaming, i only play League of legends and Indie games, which sound perfect with what i have now, (just a crappy razer headset) i would LIKE to have it INSIDE the case, but i dont know if ill get interferance or not, i have never had any issues with my old creative card or my current on board audio, Asus seems to do a great job.


Asus DG will work for you then. If you plan on purchasing more audiophile equipment in the future, you could consider a DAC/AMP combo. TBH, no one can answer that question for you. It really depends on what you hear and if you believe what you hear. It all comes down to budget and "perceived" audio quality difference. I love my ODAC because I can carry it around to use with any computer easily if necessary. If you do get a DAC, you HAVE TO get an amp, either as part of the DAC or an independent amp.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One of the things that always impressed me about the K550 is how big the sound stage is for a closed back headphones. This combined with its accuracy makes it awesome for gaming. My next headphone purchase would probably be another pair of K550. I really miss them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The K550's sound similar to the Q701's in that they are both really accurate, bass included. The K550 has a bit more bass, but smaller sound stage due to the closed design. It is however much more efficient than the Q701's.


Don't worry, they have a good home


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Ha. Let me know if you want to part with one of them some time. Sennheisers are my one true love.


more like Sennheiser is failed Audeze sound









i'm keeping the HD600 and selling the HD650 but I won't let it go for any less than what I paid for.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Don't worry, they have a good home


At least they are loved!


----------



## JAM3S121

can anyone tell me if these are senheiser hd25-1 II?



and are these tma-1's by aiaiaia?

around 19:40 to 20 minutes is the best time to look, i can't tell what they are


----------



## Lazy Bear

They're not the TMA-1s.


----------



## JAM3S121

is the photo senheissers though? the video was meant for the tma's


----------



## bumblebee1980

pic is Sennheiser
Youtube is TMA


----------



## Lazy Bear

Oh yeah, you're right. Sorry for misread.


----------



## givmedew

Anybody have any recommendations for cheap headphone stands? Or pictures of home made wood ones? Was looking at the Senn headphone stand and love the part the headphones hang from but don't like the clamp... If I buy it I will have to hang the headphones from the side of my desk.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for cheap headphone stands? Or pictures of home made wood ones? Was looking at the Senn headphone stand and love the part the headphones hang from but don't like the clamp... If I buy it I will have to hang the headphones from the side of my desk.


Woo Audio is the best..


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Woo Audio will still be standing when those cheap plastic ones break. the wood ones look nicer but stretch the headbands and add wear to the ear pads. not easy to remove the headphones either.


----------



## givmedew

I saw both of those... There is no way I can replicate those wood ones. I am leaning towards the first ones you pictured. I think they where only $30 somewhere which is ok. I would need to put a shelf on the wall for the stand.

Thanks for your opinion I think the first ones you showed will be the way I end up going.

Hmmm Woo doesn't list those on the website anymore but I believe I saw them on ebay.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I saw both of those... There is no way I can replicate those wood ones. I am leaning towards the first ones you pictured. I think they where only $30 somewhere which is ok. I would need to put a shelf on the wall for the stand.
> 
> Thanks for your opinion I think the first ones you showed will be the way I end up going.
> 
> Hmmm Woo doesn't list those on the website anymore but I believe I saw them on ebay.


http://wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for cheap headphone stands? Or pictures of home made wood ones? Was looking at the Senn headphone stand and love the part the headphones hang from but don't like the clamp... If I buy it I will have to hang the headphones from the side of my desk.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/249671/the-diy-headphone-stand-thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/624171/post-your-headphone-stands


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I cannot express how sorry I am for leaving you guys without updates but PHD, research and job kind of came in my way. Goodluck to you guys and keep those purchases coming. Please do change ownership to someone who has a bit more free time.
> 
> Be good,
> hugs.


Wish you the best Wishmaker. Thank you for your contribution in the club.

With that said anyone interested in being the club OP please PM me. Who'd like to assume the list keepers duties and keep the OCN Headphone Club up to date?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> I cannot express how sorry I am for leaving you guys without updates but PHD, research and job kind of came in my way. Goodluck to you guys and keep those purchases coming. Please do change ownership to someone who has a bit more free time.
> 
> Be good,
> hugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Wish you the best Wishmaker. Thank you for your contribution in the club.
> 
> With that said anyone interested in being the club OP please PM me. Who'd like to assume the list keepers duties and keep the OCN Headphone Club up to date?
Click to expand...

I formally appoint Simca or some other person who visits and argues here constantly


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I formally appoint Simca or some other person who visits and argues here constantly


Simca would be a good choice but she quit OCN again so you'd have to pick someone else.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I formally appoint Simca or some other person who visits and argues here constantly
> 
> 
> 
> Simca would be a good choice but she quit OCN again so you'd have to pick someone else.
Click to expand...

She did? I knew there was less arguing going on...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why did she quit?


----------



## eternal7trance

Can't really go in to detail. Would probably get deleted or be against ToS.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Can't really go in to detail. Would probably get deleted or be against ToS.


Good call if it regards personal stuff. Take it to PM's if you must. Thank you.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm probably going to leave too. I'm not digging this place and probably won't see any changes

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376961/the-ocn-audio-subforums-feedback-thread#post_19663657

it's amazing what an effect CMSS-3D and Dolby Headphone have on this place lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm probably going to leave too. I'm not digging this place and probably won't see any changes
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376961/the-ocn-audio-subforums-feedback-thread#post_19663657
> 
> it's amazing what an effect CMSS-3D and Dolby Headphone have on this place lol


Lol I agree.

It would be sad to see you go, but I would not blame you. I really think this forum needs to be revamped....a lot.

Half of us really don't even use sound cards as our "go to" recommendation. So why is the topic called sound cards and computer audio? I agree 10000000% with what you said in the feed back forum. Most of the people who recommend stuff regularly on this subforum (provided the OP has enough money) will recommend dacs and amps. I ( I say I because I do not want to speak on the behalf of other people, but I get the general sense that other people have the same experience) consistently have to actually persuade people to look at dac/amps, and when I do, I am lucky not to get into an argument with someone about the fact that you loose dolby or CMSS-3D.

Worse yet, when I try to recommend tube stuff to people, I get graphs shoved down my throat by people who probably have not had the chance to listen to tubes to begin with.

I also hate it when people yammer on about positioning in games. Seriously, people need to pull up their freaking stockings and not let the enemy get behind them in the first place. People end up throwing away good money that could have been used for some pretty decent audio gear on asus phoebus sound cards and razer tiamats because they think it will help them. It is sooooo sad to see.

I could go on forever.

Anyways, I hope simca did not leave for health reasons, and if she did, I hope she is ok. If you leave too, it would also be a rather substantial loss.

Hopefully we can get things on the right track with the audio forums.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Posted a video about audio products and explaining a few things.
Don't know if most of you would agree - but thought to share nonetheless!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol I agree.
> 
> It would be sad to see you go, but I would not blame you. I really think this forum needs to be revamped....a lot.
> 
> Half of us really don't even use sound cards as our "go to" recommendation. So why is the topic called sound cards and computer audio? I agree 10000000% with what you said in the feed back forum. Most of the people who recommend stuff regularly on this subforum (provided the OP has enough money) will recommend dacs and amps. I ( I say I because I do not want to speak on the behalf of other people, but I get the general sense that other people have the same experience) consistently have to actually persuade people to look at dac/amps, and when I do, I am lucky not to get into an argument with someone about the fact that you loose dolby or CMSS-3D.
> 
> Worse yet, when I try to recommend tube stuff to people, I get graphs shoved down my throat by people who probably have not had the chance to listen to tubes to begin with.
> 
> I also hate it when people yammer on about positioning in games. Seriously, people need to pull up their freaking stockings and not let the enemy get behind them in the first place. People end up throwing away good money that could have been used for some pretty decent audio gear on asus phoebus sound cards and razer tiamats because they think it will help them. It is sooooo sad to see.
> 
> I could go on forever.
> 
> Anyways, I hope simca did not leave for health reasons, and if she did, I hope she is ok. If you leave too, it would also be a rather substantial loss.
> 
> Hopefully we can get things on the right track with the audio forums.


amen..

just to be clear I am a huge gamer (my other hobby is collecting retro games) and feel there is room for everybody but I like my peas and carrots separate...


----------



## dmanstasiu

Anyone familiar with Electrostatic headphones? My friend is borrowing a pair from a friend of his and he wanted to borrow my E07K. I'm wondering if that will be enough or if he'll want something more powerful / better quality to power them


----------



## Crazy9000

I thought most electrostatic phones had to use special amps.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I thought most electrostatic phones had to use special amps.


I have no idea that's why I'm coming to you guys


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have no idea that's why I'm coming to you guys


Crazy is right.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> I have no idea that's why I'm coming to you guys


The electrostatic drivers need quite a bit more power from what I understand. I don't see how it would be possible for any model to use a regular amp, but never say never I always say







.

Note the plug:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Anyone familiar with Electrostatic headphones? My friend is borrowing a pair from a friend of his and he wanted to borrow my E07K. I'm wondering if that will be enough or if he'll want something more powerful / better quality to power them


Ohhhhhh so sad. Electrostatics are some of the best headphones ever, but you need special amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The electrostatic drivers need quite a bit more power from what I understand. I don't see how it would be possible for any model to use a regular amp, but never say never I always say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note the plug:


Oops, you beat me to the punch there


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> amen..
> 
> just to be clear I am a huge gamer (my other hobby is collecting retro games) and feel there is room for everybody but I like my peas and carrots separate...


Another thing I would point out.

Don't you hate it when people talk about wanting surround sound for movies? The sound track sets the whole tone for the movie. 



 With 5.1, you might hear stuff around you, but it kills the sound track quality.


----------



## mikeaj

IIRC you need a bias voltage in the range of like 500V DC for electrostatics, and popular amps claim 1000V+ peak-to-peak (a few hundred rms) voltage swing. Those levels are higher than speakers, but the power consumption is not necessarily. I guess the impedance is not as low, or actually, I'd need to check the method of operation. I don't really know much about them either.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Another thing I would point out.
> 
> Don't you hate it when people talk about wanting surround sound for movies? The sound track sets the whole tone for the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> With 5.1, you might hear stuff around you, but it kills the sound track quality.


not at all I love home theaters.

it bothers me more when people watch movies or television shows on a PC. LCD monitors are terrible and people don't calibrate them. 24p playback on a PC is also a PITA.

I will buy a soundtrack if I like the movie and listen to it on my HiFi system.


----------



## bumblebee1980

since 1996-1997 I have been using bipole/dipole surround speakers for my side and rear channels. the drivers launch in multiple directions out of phase which creates a more convincing surround soundfield than a monopole speaker and they make a room sound bigger than it is. I love home theaters. I am right into acoustic treatment, bias lighting, calibration, video processors and dipole speakers lol

it's okay I forgive you


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm probably going to leave too. I'm not digging this place and probably won't see any changes
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376961/the-ocn-audio-subforums-feedback-thread#post_19663657
> 
> it's amazing what an effect CMSS-3D and Dolby Headphone have on this place lol


Dude, changes don't happen overnight! And this is a gaming / PC oriented forum so really you shouldn't be surprised by the latter.


----------



## Arizonian

I'd like to take the time to personally thank Wishmaker as former OP for his work contribution.

Moving forward I'd like everyone to welcome OC'ing Noob as the new OP of the OCN Headphone Club.









I have all the confidence in him he will do a great job of it.









Quick thanks to our Senior mods I use for support day in and out for confirming the change. It's late and I got to get to bed. See you all in the afternoon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'd like to take the time to personally thank Wishmaker as former OP for his work contribution.
> 
> Moving forward I'd like everyone to welcome OC'ing Noob as the new OP of the OCN Headphone Club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have all the confidence in him he will do a great job of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick thanks to our Senior mods I use for support day in and out for confirming the change. It's late and I got to get to bed. See you all in the afternoon.


Oh nice.
Ok well - time to be finally added ot that list:

Headphones:
Denon AH-D2000 modded with D5K cup and D7K cable

Earphones:
Audéo Phonak PFE232

Amps:
Epiphany acoustics EHP-O2D, DigiZoig ZO2v3, Just Audio uHA-120

Source:
Samsung Galaxy S III with Siyahs kernel (old voodoo sound implementation)

Soundcard:
Asus Xonar DX and Owned the D1 previously


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well this is a surprise... Time to get to work!


----------



## pez

Well then. Had to go back and look at what mine showed. I have everything still, but now added to that would be:

Beyerdynamic DT 770 80
Beyerdynamic DT 770 32 LE

Also, I do not own the Plantronic headset anymore







. And I have a FiiO E11 and Creative Titanium HD as my sources/amps.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well this is a surprise... Time to get to work!


Are you going to make a google form thing to fill out? If so I will wait for that.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Anyone familiar with Electrostatic headphones? My friend is borrowing a pair from a friend of his and he wanted to borrow my E07K. I'm wondering if that will be enough or if he'll want something more powerful / better quality to power them


Think there are some electrostatic headphones that don't need a special amp/energizer to power them. If they have their own amp then you should be fine using your E07K. If not, I have no idea what would be needed to power them.


From the looks of things these (AKG K340) don't need a special amp. I could be mistaken though.

What are the headphones they are borrowing?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Are you going to make a google form thing to fill out? If so I will wait for that.


I have sent a PM to Wishmaker asking for a copy of the original spreadsheet used for this thread. As a backup plan, I have created both a Google Spreadsheet as well as Google Form to start over with if necessary. Let's see how this turns out. My self given deadline is a week and if there is no response, I will go through with the backup plan.

Thank you everyone for your patience!


----------



## hartofwave

i shall repeat what i said before, I have some HD518s if I can be added. And a quick question are HD202s any good for £25 or are there better options?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone trying to add new stuff or edit existing stuff, please PM me for now!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> Think there are some electrostatic headphones that don't need a special amp/energizer to power them. If they have their own amp then you should be fine using your E07K. If not, I have no idea what would be needed to power them.
> 
> 
> From the looks of things these (AKG K340) don't need a special amp. I could be mistaken though.
> 
> What are the headphones they are borrowing?


Apparently those are some form of hybrid. Interesting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anyone wants to help me beta test the new form I designed, it would be great!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone wants to help me beta test the new form I designed, it would be great!


Sure... but how do we do that for you


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Basically just enter configuration and look at spreadsheet results and give feedback on stuff like ease of use, presentation, ect.


----------



## Fortunex

Just placed my order for my HE400s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Just placed my order for my HE400s


Congrats man! Those are great headphones! Make sure you also get the velour pads if you haven't already. I heard they make a nice difference.


----------



## bumblebee1980

just sold the Grado SR-325i and HD650. time to shop for a new headphone amplifier


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Darkvoice 337?


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm almost finished building a tube headphone amplifier. I plan to buy another kit after or might play with a protoboard so I'm looking at solid state. someone already recommended the Decware Zen Taboo

http://www.decware.com/newsite/TABOO.htm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Burson Soloist or Schiit Mjolnir?


----------



## bumblebee1980

none of my headphones are balanced and I think the Burson HA-160 is the best Burson has to offer. the newer ones have less parts and use encapsulated power supplies. the Soloist SL uses thinner 4mm aluminum.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like to narrow it down to 2 or 3 choices then put a deposit down so I can take it home. I gain experience with other headphone amplifiers and it helps me make a decision.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, you can always chop off the plug on most higher-end headphones and just terminate to XLR, as they usually have four conductors inside the cable. Use an adapter for use with an unbalanced amp. Then again, that may be more effort than it's worth, even then.

What amps do you currently have?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I know









my DA Converter has balanced out but it's being used by my active monitors.

Graham Slee Novo, Burson HA-160. my Mytek Stereo 192 DSD DA Converter has a headphone amplifier too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

thinking about the Bryston BHA-1. thing is massive. I don't know if I have the room


----------



## Betsy601

Representing with RP-21's and ER6i's.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah well you guys suck, since getting my se215 and the k550 I really want to get in it elbow deap. My wife will want to kill me. Like right now I really want to hear those Grado SR-225i that everyone says are best for rock sound. suck that I found no where in Montreal that as them for audition.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like Grados. I almost traded my SR-325i for the RS2i. I wanted the SR-225i originally but I got a good deal on the SR-325i because the general manager didn't have them in stock and my family does a lot of business at that store.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Yeah well you guys suck, since getting my se215 and the k550 I really want to get in it elbow deap. My wife will want to kill me. Like right now I really want to hear those Grado SR-225i that everyone says are best for rock sound. suck that I found no where in Montreal that as them for audition.


Well you suck for having a desktop rig. =P


----------



## GOTFrog

huh?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> huh?


inno..

americans are off the rizzo


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> huh?


I'm on an Arrandale laptop, and will probably be on it for a long time. Living off a very tight budget as a postgrad student. Getting upgraditis isn't helpful at all either.


----------



## JAM3S121

can i get added?

headphones
ad700
V Moda M100's

earphones
soon to get Shure SE215-k


----------



## Domino

Once again, looking for speakers for the lab. The small mini-amp died and I gave the speakers to another section of the lab. I'm looking at some USB monitors and hooking them up to one of the lab computers but don't know too much about studio monitors and how much room coverage they can give. It's a noisy and large place.

I'm looking at this site: http://www.axemusic.com/store/category/268/74/Speakers/Studio-Monitors-&-Subwoofers/?sort=price&order=ASC

Thinking of either the Samson Studio GTs or the Akai RPM3...


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> I'm on an Arrandale laptop, and will probably be on it for a long time. Living off a very tight budget as a postgrad student. Getting upgraditis isn't helpful at all either.


Ok I get it now. Im trying to be cured of that bug. Makes it very expensive to get rid of.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't want to be cured









upgrading is part of being an audiophile. you chase audiophile frequency response. it's a hobby. when the children leave the nest that's when you really have money to spend.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it involves music, electronics and computers (or even music servers). there is something for everybody. it's good hobby.


----------



## GOTFrog

sure but my kids are 2 and 10 so they wont leave for ever


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> sure but my kids are 2 and 10 so they wont leave for ever


----------



## GOTFrog

lol, I wish


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can i get added?
> 
> headphones
> ad700
> V Moda M100's
> 
> earphones
> soon to get Shure SE215-k


Please PM me this information. Additions are currently impossible until transfer of ownership for the existing database. In the event that it is not recoverable, I have a new empty database and submission form I setup that I am testing and trying to gather feedback for.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please PM me this information. Additions are currently impossible until transfer of ownership for the existing database. In the event that it is not recoverable, I have a new empty database and submission form I setup that I am testing and trying to gather feedback for.


Thank you for all your doing to get the club back on track. It's not an easy chore transffering and appreciate your effort.


----------



## jameschisholm

Hello all.

I'm new to the High-End Headphone scene and I am looking to buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro's. My question is, with them being 80 Ohm's, will my motherboard's Realtek ALC892 Audio be enough to drive these comfortably? Also how would my Galaxy S3 fair? Also could I just use the headphone jack that is on my Logitech z506 or would it need to be directly plugged into the green jack on the built-in sound card for the best quality without needing a DAC/Amp?

I'm currently using some £35 Thermaltake eSports Headset...

Thanks
James


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm new to the High-End Headphone scene and I am looking to buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro's. My question is, with them being 80 Ohm's, will my motherboard's Realtek ALC892 Audio be enough to drive these comfortably? Also how would my Galaxy S3 fair? Also could I just use the headphone jack that is on my Logitech z506 or would it need to be directly plugged into the green jack on the built-in sound card for the best quality without needing a DAC/Amp?
> 
> I'm currently using some £35 Thermaltake eSports Headset...
> 
> Thanks
> James


They wouldn't drive them very well, just speaking from personal experience. When I used those headphones with the S3 everything was quiet and flat sounding and with the built in sound on your motherboard it's not going to be much better. If you wanted to properly drive these you could always do something in the cheaper area like a Fiio E9K with an E17 or something like that.

Maybe someone else can go in to further detail than me.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone, I am looking for a pair of comfortable headphones with detachable mic and nice enough, not too big to also wear on the train. My motherboard is asus p8z77 i deluxe and I will use the onboard audio. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am looking for a pair of comfortable headphones with detachable mic and nice enough, not too big to also wear on the train. My motherboard is asus p8z77 i deluxe and I will use the onboard audio. Any help is appreciated!


Price limit?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Price limit?


Something between 50 and 100 euro, more is ok if it's worth it. Keep in mind I use onboard audio. Thanks for wanting to help me in my quest. I just feel like many of the headset geared towards gaming look over the top and are not what I'm looking for for day to day use. I like the look of the matte black siberia v2's but I heard that they are not that great in comfort and mic quality is also questionable.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Something between 50 and 100 euro, more is ok if it's worth it. Keep in mind I use onboard audio. Thanks for wanting to help me in my quest. I just feel like many of the headset geared towards gaming look over the top and are not what I'm looking for for day to day use. I like the look of the matte black siberia v2's but I heard that they are not that great in comfort and mic quality is also questionable.


You mentioned wearing them on the train, do you want open or closed headphones. Closed would block out more sound vs open.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> You mentioned wearing them on the train, do you want open or closed headphones. Closed would block out more sound vs open.


Doesn't really matter that much, but I guess when you have pads that cover your whole ear they are more comfortable for extended gaming sessions as the cup doesn't push against your ear. I now have wescs but they are pushing against my ear and it starts to hurt after an hour.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Doesn't really matter that much, but I guess when you have pads that cover your whole ear they are more comfortable for extended gaming sessions as the cup doesn't push against your ear. I now have wescs but they are pushing against my ear and it starts to hurt after an hour.


For the lower end you could do the Ultrasone HFI 450 or the Creative Aurvana Live they both have great portability and sound. In that same area but a higher price the Ultrasone HFI-580 is also decent as well. Now if you don't mind bigger headphones that are a lot more comfortable than the others I listed, the ATH-A700 or ATH-AD700 are way more comfortable. If you need cheaper the A500 or AD500 will work as well.

And of course, the mic to pair with them would be Zalman ZM-MIC1 which is just a clip on mic so you don't always have to have it on.

This is just a few of the options of course.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm new to the High-End Headphone scene and I am looking to buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro's. My question is, with them being 80 Ohm's, will my motherboard's Realtek ALC892 Audio be enough to drive these comfortably? Also how would my Galaxy S3 fair? Also could I just use the headphone jack that is on my Logitech z506 or would it need to be directly plugged into the green jack on the built-in sound card for the best quality without needing a DAC/Amp?
> 
> I'm currently using some £35 Thermaltake eSports Headset...
> 
> Thanks
> James


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> They wouldn't drive them very well, just speaking from personal experience. When I used those headphones with the S3 everything was quiet and flat sounding and with the built in sound on your motherboard it's not going to be much better. If you wanted to properly drive these you could always do something in the cheaper area like a Fiio E9K with an E17 or something like that.
> 
> Maybe someone else can go in to further detail than me.


I didn't think the 770s on the S3 were too quiet...or flat...if the 770s can even be flat. Very up to par with the iPhone 5. You won't have to max out the volume on the S3. The E11 helps it some, but not in a good way for the S3.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> For the lower end you could do the Ultrasone HFI 450 or the Creative Aurvana Live they both have great portability and sound. In that same area but a higher price the Ultrasone HFI-580 is also decent as well. Now if you don't mind bigger headphones that are a lot more comfortable than the others I listed, the ATH-A700 or ATH-AD700 are way more comfortable. If you need cheaper the A500 or AD500 will work as well.
> 
> And of course, the mic to pair with them would be Zalman ZM-MIC1 which is just a clip on mic so you don't always have to have it on.
> 
> This is just a few of the options of course.


Googled them all and I do seam to like the audio technica ones. They just aren't really available where I live(Belgium). Thanks for the mic option. I guess it's better quality than what most headsets come with? rep+


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't think the 770s on the S3 were too quiet...or flat...if the 770s can even be flat. Very up to par with the iPhone 5. You won't have to max out the volume on the S3. The E11 helps it some, but not in a good way for the S3.


Compared to having them hooked up to an amp I thought it was a pretty big difference. I hooked them up to my S3 and it was pretty quiet overall. Do you have the international version or something?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> I'm new to the High-End Headphone scene and I am looking to buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro's. My question is, with them being 80 Ohm's, will my motherboard's Realtek ALC892 Audio be enough to drive these comfortably? Also how would my Galaxy S3 fair? Also could I just use the headphone jack that is on my Logitech z506 or would it need to be directly plugged into the green jack on the built-in sound card for the best quality without needing a DAC/Amp?
> 
> I'm currently using some £35 Thermaltake eSports Headset...
> 
> Thanks
> James


For desktop use, I would consider purchasing a sound card like the ASUS Xonar DG (or DGX if you only have PCI-e slots). The built in headphone amp in the card will definitely be a benefit.

For portable use, you _might_ be ok, but you could also consider something like a FiiO E6 (<$30 _edit_: Noticed you're in the UK, the E6 would be £20.99 on Amazon.co.uk) to boost the volume. The E6 isn't the greatest headphone amp, but it's small and it should work.

I have one, but I've yet to try it with my 770s. The DG, however, works wonderfully well with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have the international s3, and it needs an amp to drive headphones like that.


----------



## JAM3S121

really loving my v moda m100's they were really harshly uncomfortable til the pads broke in but man do they sound good now!


----------



## jameschisholm

Thanks for the help. So you guys are saying an Amp and a soundcard are necessary?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Thanks for the help. So you guys are saying an Amp and a soundcard are necessary?


A sound card is never "needed" for a headphone as plenty of people use DAC and amp combos. A dedicated headphone amp is rarely "necessary" per say, but for headphones that are high impedance or require a lot of power to properly drive, an amp would be highly desirable to enjoy the fullness and dynamics of the sound your cans are capable of. For the DT770 Pro 80 Ohms, any sound card with a sufficient amp (Asus DG) will be able to drive it.


----------



## JAM3S121

I would highly suggest getting a sound card, those headphones will bring out every single little flaw the onboard dac has, as well as not go very loud at all because they require a little more juice. Get easier to drive headphones if you don't want to buy a sound card although I highly suggest it. Buying headphones improves sound quality, but buying a sound card w/amp or a USB dac/amp will improve the source before it even hits the speakers/headphones.


----------



## jameschisholm

I plan on using these headphones for PC specifically and S3 only occasionally, so PC is the priority here. So if I went ahead and got the Asus Xonar DG soundcard. It might mean when I want to watch a Bluray or listen to music through my 5.1 speaker set, I'd have to disable the Asus Xonar? and vice versa?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I plan on using these headphones for PC specifically and S3 only occasionally, so PC is the priority here. So if I went ahead and got the Asus Xonar DG soundcard. It might mean when I want to watch a Bluray or listen to music through my 5.1 speaker set, I'd have to disable the Asus Xonar? and vice versa?


DG is capable of surround sound as well. It is a software switch, though you may want to get a splitter.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I plan on using these headphones for PC specifically and S3 only occasionally, so PC is the priority here. So if I went ahead and got the Asus Xonar DG soundcard. It might mean when I want to watch a Bluray or listen to music through my 5.1 speaker set, I'd have to disable the Asus Xonar? and vice versa?


Depending on your speaker system and which soundcard you end up buying, you can either run everything through the Asus and switch back and forth or you'll have to plug the headphones in to your speakers and the speakers in to your soundcard. I know that with the xfi titanium you can switch between both.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well funnily enough with my current setup, I have the Logitech z506 5.1 Surround sound speaker set, which is using the Green/Orange/Black 3.5mm jacks on my onboard-sound card. The Front right speaker has Volume control and a 3.5mm jack for headphones. Does the jack on the speaker act as a passthrough and not hinder the sound if indeed I hooked it all up to the Asus card and the amp would function as it should?

Just wondering if it needed a direct connection between the headphones and the green jack on the asus card for the amp.


----------



## JAM3S121

can anyone recommend a good pair of sub $100 (pref $60ish) IEMs good for EDM genres? I like a good low end, but nothing overemphasized and mids are important too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

All current active members of this awesome club please visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380255/to-all-current-and-future-members-of-the-ocn-headphone-club-please-read
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> can anyone recommend a good pair of sub $100 (pref $60ish) IEMs good for EDM genres? I like a good low end, but nothing overemphasized and mids are important too.


Does EDM = Electronic Dance Music? Also, do you like boom boom low end or tight, controlled, and accurate low end?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well funnily enough with my current setup, I have the Logitech z506 5.1 Surround sound speaker set, which is using the Green/Orange/Black 3.5mm jacks on my onboard-sound card. The Front right speaker has Volume control and a 3.5mm jack for headphones. Does the jack on the speaker act as a passthrough and not hinder the sound if indeed I hooked it all up to the Asus card and the amp would function as it should?
> 
> Just wondering if it needed a direct connection between the headphones and the green jack on the asus card for the amp.


I forgot how my DG worked, but I generally don't like hooking up things to my speakers as it is an additional connection where I have to worry something may be shoddy quality or could go wrong. It really also depends on if the speaker treats the headphone line as a separate dedicated line it switches to or if it goes through whatever amp the speaker uses, provided it has a built in amp.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> All current active members of this awesome club please visit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1380255/to-all-current-and-future-members-of-the-ocn-headphone-club-please-read
> Does EDM = Electronic Dance Music? Also, do you like boom boom low end or tight, controlled, and accurate low end?


if a song has bass, i want to hear it you know what I mean? But I don't want the bass to drown out vocals or highs at all.

I was looking a few pairs on the head fi.com thread but there so much to choose from its crazy.

examples of music









one song is electro house, the other progressive house i listen to virtually everything far and between dance music so if i got just bassy iem's they would suck for some drum and bass, and trance i think because its more then just trance. I don;t want anything bass light though, going from ad700's to vmoda m100's was like heaven to my ears for music.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> if a song has bass, i want to hear it you know what I mean? But I don't want the bass to drown out vocals or highs at all.
> 
> I was looking a few pairs on the head fi.com thread but there so much to choose from its crazy.
> 
> one song is electro house, the other progressive house i listen to virtually everything far and between dance music so if i got just bassy iem's they would suck for some drum and bass, and trance i think because its more then just trance. I don;t want anything bass light though, going from ad700's to vmoda m100's was like heaven to my ears for music.


The reason I ask is because depending on who you ask, there are two wildly different perceptions of "good bass." I find a lot of younger people like mind melting bass that reverberate between your ears until your brain turns to mush and older people generally like more accurate and controlled bass, basically a drum sounds like a drum and not a drum being banged on in the Grand Canyon. For instance, I have a cousin who swears by the bass of his Beats and I swear by the bass of my LCD-2. Both cans are known for their bass, but both have wildly different bass.


----------



## JAM3S121

sound quality over quanity for me any day, i really need iems for the gym!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> sound quality over quanity for me any day, i really need iems for the gym!


All the musical ones I know of that have bass break the $100 barrier unfortunately. I personally use a HF2, but it is not bass heavy at all. I got it for its accuracy of sound.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Atrio mg7. One of the best edm earphones you'll find.
Grab one off head fi if you can find it, or see if the coupon methods works, directly from atrio (search on head fi for that )
Main thing lacking is soundstage and depth. Other than that excellent.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Logitech UE350 are the IEM your looking for.


----------



## eternal7trance

Honestly, I had these recommended from Simca and it's amazing how good they sound. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vsonic-GR02-Bass-/321086063296?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item4ac23882c0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ue350?
Yeah they're my earphones when I play football.
Nothing great for edm though, but general good all rounders.
Gr02s are nice too, but they don't rival the mg7s sub bass. I don't know why, but sub bass capable earphones work wonders with edm. Believe me ASOT listener here.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Atrio MG7 cost way more.


----------



## JAM3S121

Those atrio look great but the price tag is pretty high.. especially after I just bought $310 v moda headphones for home use lol. I might try to sell the ad700s though and maybe they can help foot the bill.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you guys have a chance, please go here and vote as well as leave feedback. Both are voluntary but greatly appreciated if you choose to participate and help out!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380255/to-all-current-and-future-members-of-the-ocn-headphone-club-please-read


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Compared to having them hooked up to an amp I thought it was a pretty big difference. I hooked them up to my S3 and it was pretty quiet overall. Do you have the international version or something?


No, I'm just sporting the VZW S3. I don't think I ever really listened to the S3 with my Beyers before I rooted it, though. It's hard to explain the effect the E11 had on the S3 with my Beyers, but it brought out all of the wrong things. It just felt awkward, like it narrowed the sound stage, and killed some detail. I may have to give it another listen. The Beyers sound beautiful out of my iPhone 5.


----------



## ZombieJon

Having had the Audinist MX2 for a while, I definitely like it a lot more than the Fiio E7 I used to run.
Tested using the Ultrasone DJ1.

Better separation/clearer audio when using the MX2.

Bass has bigger impact and sounds more crisp (Legend Da Beatslaya's DD2 Remix). Snare is definitely more crisp in Five Plus Five (Fingazz). Dual Shock's remix of Crowd Control has slightly better separation on the bassline. The texture really comes out for DD2 and Crowd Control.

Handles Rhythm Heritage's Blockbuster & BK-One's Tema Do Canibal much better than the E7, as the horns aren't as fatiguing (Westone 2 & DJ1).

Glenn Miller's In the Mood sounds smoother. MX2 brings Frank Sinatra more to the front (where he belongs!) when listening to Sinatra 80th: Live in Concert.

Price points:
MX2 198USD
E7 ~100USD

Notes:
I never used the bass boost function on the E7.
Not using the provided AC adapter for the MX2.
Sound levels obviously aren't identical when listening as I don't have any way to check output prior to listening.
Settings: 25% on Windows Audio + 9'o clock position on MX2 pot. 100% Windows Audio + 5 on volume for E7.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Atrio MG7 cost way more.


not when they were on a deal/coupon code.
As I said - head-fi/google that, see if it is still valid.
I bought mine for around $100


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Hey guys, recently picked up a pair of these:


Koss Tony Bennett Signature Edition Stereophone (TBSE1)

I really do love how mid-forward these headphones are, older music and rock sound phenomenal on these, was also listening to Adele the other day and my mind was blown (live acoustic versions).

Anyways, as good as these cans are, I feel they can be better. Anyone got any recommendations for burn-in? One guy that reviewed them said he did pink noise for 2 weeks, but I don't really want to have them burning in that long, so what is the best approach?

Any input would be appreciated because I never have done a burn-in myself, frequencies to use and volume level suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Hey guys, recently picked up a pair of these:
> 
> 
> Koss Tony Bennett Signature Edition Stereophone (TBSE1)
> 
> I really do love how mid-forward these headphones are, older music and rock sound phenomenal on these, was also listening to Adele the other day and my mind was blown (live acoustic versions).
> 
> Anyways, as good as these cans are, I feel they can be better. Anyone got any recommendations for burn-in? One guy that reviewed them said he did pink noise for 2 weeks, but I don't really want to have them burning in that long, so what is the best approach?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated because I never have done a burn-in myself, frequencies to use and volume level suggestions are appreciated


The best burn-in is to use them daily.
The drivers will get used to the music you're listening to - that's the way I like to think of it









I should also state, that some people don't believe in burn-in either.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Hey guys, recently picked up a pair of these:
> 
> 
> Koss Tony Bennett Signature Edition Stereophone (TBSE1)
> 
> I really do love how mid-forward these headphones are, older music and rock sound phenomenal on these, was also listening to Adele the other day and my mind was blown (live acoustic versions).
> 
> Anyways, as good as these cans are, I feel they can be better. Anyone got any recommendations for burn-in? One guy that reviewed them said he did pink noise for 2 weeks, but I don't really want to have them burning in that long, so what is the best approach?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated because I never have done a burn-in myself, frequencies to use and volume level suggestions are appreciated


Burn in is a subject of great debate. On one hand, there is no consistent scientific proof and basis that "burn-in" exists. On the other hand, my experiences with headphones (notably the AKG K701) tell my ears otherwise. It could be ears adapting over time to specific sounds from the headphones, but for me, burn-in is very real.


----------



## OkanG

My DT-990 Pro's did have a burn-in time. They were horrible the first day I used them. I put some music on right before leaving the house, and when I came back, they were much better sounding. Maybe it had something to do with them being outside in the winter for some time though. The mailman apparently left the package at our doorstep because no one were home, and they were quite cold to the touch when I got them







Put those babies near a radiator and blasted some RHCP while I was away


----------



## eternal7trance

I think it's really hard to rate a pair of headphones right off the bat too. My xb1000's needed about maybe 50ish hours or so and then it's like something clicked and they sounded a lot better. I'd say the lowest burn in I've ever had were the ATH-A700's that I have which still sound the same when I bought them originally (which is a good thing).


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Thanks for the quick responses, about to start listening to them again for a while


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Anyone want to chance their luck for some earphones (Redgiant A04's):
http://www.overclock.net/t/1380565/redgiant-a04-earphones-enter-to-win

Freebie from me.
Good luck


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> sound quality over quanity for me any day, i really need iems for the gym!


pwaaaah
How did I overlook these:

BLACK:
http://www.amazon.com/Fischer-Audio-Consonance-Multi-Function-Re-Vitalized/dp/B009Z93MW0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_2

GREY:
http://www.amazon.com/Consonance-Grey-Earphones-Headphones-Re-Vitalized/dp/B009ZEDAFE/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1365537120&sr=8-1&keywords=Fischer+Audio+Consonance

I'm reviewing them right now (UK version / revised with mic):
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B008QUGSCU/ref=cm_cr_rev_prod_title

They blow the UE350's out the water (I have both UE350 and FA's in front of me).
They rival the EX510's in terms of sound (I prefer the FA's sound personally)
They however don't match the MG7's sub-bass, however these have a great sense of space and excellent mid-bass (quality).

DEFINITELY check these out.

I'm not kidding - they sound excellent: (packaging is for the UK revised version)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Did everyone here already vote in the poll? I will be making some preliminary changes over the weekend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did everyone here already vote in the poll? I will be making some preliminary changes over the weekend.


which poll







?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://www.overclock.net/t/1380255/to-all-current-and-future-members-of-the-ocn-headphone-club-please-read


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's a lot of work for someone to manually enter everybody's information. use the honor system and periodically back it up in case someone tries to get cute and delete entries.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pwaaaah
> How did I overlook these:
> 
> BLACK:
> http://www.amazon.com/Fischer-Audio-Consonance-Multi-Function-Re-Vitalized/dp/B009Z93MW0/ref=pd_sim_sbs_cps_2
> 
> They blow the UE350's out the water (I have both UE350 and FA's in front of me).
> They rival the EX510's in terms of sound (I prefer the FA's sound personally)
> They however don't match the MG7's sub-bass, however these have a great sense of space and excellent mid-bass (quality).
> 
> DEFINITELY check these out.


thanks man, those look great, i was also recommend on head fi a new phillips type IEm called phillips fidelio s1 but those ones you listed look great, although the whole cable noise thing annoys me. I don't understand why they even put mics on them.. do poeple really use them?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did everyone here already vote in the poll? I will be making some preliminary changes over the weekend.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1380255/to-all-current-and-future-members-of-the-ocn-headphone-club-please-read


Just did it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just did it.


Muchos gracias


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *raidmaxGuy*
> 
> Hey guys, recently picked up a pair of these:
> 
> 
> Koss Tony Bennett Signature Edition Stereophone (TBSE1)
> 
> I really do love how mid-forward these headphones are, older music and rock sound phenomenal on these, was also listening to Adele the other day and my mind was blown (live acoustic versions).
> 
> Anyways, as good as these cans are, I feel they can be better. Anyone got any recommendations for burn-in? One guy that reviewed them said he did pink noise for 2 weeks, but I don't really want to have them burning in that long, so what is the best approach?
> 
> Any input would be appreciated because I never have done a burn-in myself, frequencies to use and volume level suggestions are appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn in is a subject of great debate. On one hand, there is no consistent scientific proof and basis that "burn-in" exists. On the other hand, my experiences with headphones (notably the AKG K701) tell my ears otherwise. It could be ears adapting over time to specific sounds from the headphones, but for me, burn-in is very real.
Click to expand...

Maybe outside of the audiophile community; but engineering materials would state that the structures of the diaphragms themselves, if the speakers were to be hard pressed/firmly molded during manufacturing, would eventually shift to a state in which would allow them more freedom of harmonic motion. "Burn-in" exists but does not mold to a specific type of music you listen to, unless, somehow, you isolate the speakers from ever producing certain frequencies...and even then that's debatable. Hence why they also degrade over time.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Maybe outside of the audiophile community; but engineering materials would state that the structures of the diaphragms themselves, if the speakers were to be hard pressed/firmly molded during manufacturing, would eventually shift to a state in which would allow them more freedom of harmonic motion. "Burn-in" exists but does not mold to a specific type of music you listen to, unless, somehow, you isolate the speakers from ever producing certain frequencies...and even then that's debatable. Hence why they also degrade over time.


People burn in new cans in different ways. Some people play pink noise. Others just have their music going.


----------



## givmedew

It's not a rifle or an engine so I would have a hard time believing that a burn in or break in period is REQUIRED. You would really need to give me some solid proof that something along the line of damage to the voice coil in the form of scraping or something of the like could happen if it wasn't warn in slowly at first to make me believe that it matters at all.

I say matters as in I do not feel there are any important break in procedures and that over time regardless of how you broke it in it will eventually be broken in. I do feel that speakers break in but I do not think it is like with an engine where if it isn't done in a certain way it matters and even if it did matter speaker companies probably would tell you whatever is safer than whatever the real break in requirements are just like they do with cars.

I have seen break in claims for speaker manufactures but some have said the opposite of others... I think for the most part they just want you to keep them even if you don't like them at first lol...

just my 2 cents...

If burn in exists and we can really tell a difference I think pink noise would just be the most hearable difference simply because you wouldn't be listening to the pink noise itself and would leave it running for a long period of time. So the break in would happen at a faster rate and you would have listened to the speakers/headphones before being broken in and then not again till they had been broken in which would be a sudden difference if a difference existed. Where as letting them break in over time on there own would be hard to actually hear since it would happen gradually and in that case it would be hard to believe someone could actually hear it happen.

I will never feel strongly about break in/burn in unless someone ever proves that it exists and that if not done gradually that it could damage the speaker permanently and after being explained to by an exec at MV Agusta why car companies lie about break ins I wouldn't believe any company that has a product that could harm you about there printed break in process. (yes headphones can harm you... badly)


----------



## chinesekiwi

I'll say it as the Audio Editor: 'Burn-in' does exist, just not in the way you think it is. Yes, there is mechanical burn-in, where the properties of the speaker driver change over time, however in headphones, the greatest change in NOT this, but the change in the softness of the earpads.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> I'll say it as the Audio Editor: 'Burn-in' does exist, just not in the way you think it is. Yes, there is mechanical burn-in, where the properties of the speaker driver change over time, however in headphones, the greatest change in NOT this, but the change in the softness of the earpads.


Love it... never even thought of it in that way. Totally hear about the difference the pads make all the time but never actually thought of it at the same time as I thought of the driver burning in and would agree with you 100%

Thanks for the AH HAH moment... lol


----------



## Waffleboy

Hey guys. Hopefully you don't mind me asking a question about a sound card here, as it's related to headphones. I've got Sony MDR-V6 and a Creative Audigy SE soundcard right now, but I'm getting fed up with Creative's lack of driver support. I was thinking about grabbing the Asus Xonar DG instead; I'm not too much of an audiophile and just want something that will sound a bit better than onboard sound.

How is its driver support compared with Creative's? Also, I'm not using an amp right now - will the built in amp on the xonar dg make a difference? The MDR V6 are pretty low impedance, 63 ohms at 1 kHz. Thanks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*
> 
> Hey guys. Hopefully you don't mind me asking a question about a sound card here, as it's related to headphones. I've got Sony MDR-V6 and a Creative Audigy SE soundcard right now, but I'm getting fed up with Creative's lack of driver support. I was thinking about grabbing the Asus Xonar DG instead; I'm not too much of an audiophile and just want something that will sound a bit better than onboard sound.
> 
> How is its driver support compared with Creative's? Also, I'm not using an amp right now - will the built in amp on the xonar dg make a difference? The MDR V6 are pretty low impedance, 63 ohms at 1 kHz. Thanks.


there are third party drivers

http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/

I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Waffleboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> there are third party drivers
> 
> http://brainbit.wordpress.com/2010/07/19/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
> 
> I wouldn't bother.


Thanks for the post, you actually linked to Xonar DG drivers though, not Audigy SE drivers







Are there also custom drivers for the Audigy SE? I have seen some stuff about custom drivers unlock the SE to a much better card, which apparently has the same hardware, but all the links I've found for that software are dead and the guy who made it appears to have taken them off his website. They were all for Windows XP anyway, and I'm not sure how they would play with 7/8 64 bit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> thanks man, those look great, i was also recommend on head fi a new phillips type IEm called phillips fidelio s1 but those ones you listed look great, although the whole cable noise thing annoys me. I don't understand why they even put mics on them.. do poeple really use them?


Never heard them or seen them bro so can't comment on those.

As for the mics - yes there are a lot of people who use mics, but I don't personally.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waffleboy*
> 
> Thanks for the post, you actually linked to Xonar DG drivers though, not Audigy SE drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there also custom drivers for the Audigy SE? I have seen some stuff about custom drivers unlock the SE to a much better card, which apparently has the same hardware, but all the links I've found for that software are dead and the guy who made it appears to have taken them off his website. They were all for Windows XP anyway, and I'm not sure how they would play with 7/8 64 bit.


I have no idea, sorry. I just don't think it's a good value just for the driver support. wait until the card or headphone dies.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Love it... never even thought of it in that way. Totally hear about the difference the pads make all the time but never actually thought of it at the same time as I thought of the driver burning in and would agree with you 100%
> 
> Thanks for the AH HAH moment... lol


Scientific proof:

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html

It's mainly the softening of the ear cushions at work. In-ears bring in other factors, such as insertion depth.


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Scientific proof:
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html
> 
> It's mainly the softening of the ear cushions at work. In-ears bring in other factors, such as insertion depth.


Yeah that does seem to be a valid point. The softening of the pads increases user comfort and they also mold/seal better against the wearers head, increase the quality of resonation and the like


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Scientific proof:
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html
> 
> It's mainly the softening of the ear cushions at work. In-ears bring in other factors, such as insertion depth.


This makes sense considering how much the HE400 benefits from velour pads. Thanks for chiming in your insight chinesekiwi. So basically the effects of mechanical burn-in can be considered relatively insignificant from the charts, but pad break-in to match ear and head shape makes a much bigger difference in the listening experience.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm with Tyll. driver flex and the rest is in your head.


----------



## JAM3S121

I felt like my v-moda m100's sounded infinitly better once the earpads were softer, but i'm not sure. When I first tried them the something seemed a little harsh about them but it went away after 20 hours of listening. This was my first pair of real hi-fi headphones besides my ad700's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the driver should loosen up after 24 hours. it takes years for the foam inside pads to break down and start affecting sound quality at all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Upcoming changes planned to be added over the weekend:

1. Club member List Reset - Over time a lot of members have come and gone, leaving us with a not so up to date database. Since I am unable to get ownership of the original spreadsheet file and manually entering each recorded member by myself is, in all honesty, too time consuming, I am taking this opportunity to do a reset and significantly reduce the clutter. From the poll voting, this appears to be a popular idea with a lot of you as well.

2. Self-Entry Form - In order to improve efficiency as well as avoid our current ownership issue with the database. I have decided to implement a self-entry form for people who want to join to enter what they have on their own. In addition, for those who have a Google account (I imagine that is most of us), you will be able to return later on and edit your entry by yourself, hence avoiding having to PM me and wait.

3. Review Entry - Currently this is still under testing by me to see if a direct URL can be used for simple clicking. If not, then I will still introduce this new entry field, but people will simply have to copy and paste their link. While I admit that I do not see this being a heavily used feature, it is not a bad or useless one and will actually benefit people looking through the list for purchasing ideas.

Special thanks to the following for helping provide feedback on my entry form as well as various other support:

- Arizonian
- Bumblebee1980
- Totally Dubbed
- Givemedew


----------



## OkanG




----------



## ANDMYGUN

Awesome, love the club but never got a chance to join. Looking forward to the changes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great job - keep it up +rep


----------



## pepejovi

Entry form w/ captcha should keep spambots out, correct?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Entry form w/ captcha should keep spambots out, correct?


It should and that never actually crossed my mind. I will work on putting in a captcha into the form. Great suggestion and thanks!


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Entry form w/ captcha should keep spambots out, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> It should and that never actually crossed my mind. I will work on putting in a captcha into the form. Great suggestion and thanks!
Click to expand...

No prob, happy to help


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am going to try to implement an actual captcha using html/php, but if that doesn't work, I will just do the simple 3+4 type your answer deal. Will work on this more tonight!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Looking forward to it bro!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Launched the new beta ahead of schedule! Have at it friends!


----------



## eternal7trance

Looks good and was pretty easy to do


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Looks good and was pretty easy to do


Music to my ears!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Launched the new beta ahead of schedule! Have at it friends!


Very cool OC'ing Noob. Refresh 2.0


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Very cool OC'ing Noob. Refresh 2.0


Thanks! Just glad it's working properly!


----------



## liquidzoo

Easy to do. Added what I have so far.

Now, when (not if, let's be real here) I add to my collection, how do I edit my response? Just curious. I saw the option after I had submitted, but I'm on my phone and I don't know how to get back to that option page in the future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Easy to do. Added what I have so far.
> 
> Now, when (not if, let's be real here) I add to my collection, how do I edit my response? Just curious. I saw the option after I had submitted, but I'm on my phone and I don't know how to get back to that option page in the future.


Quote:


> For form respondents
> 
> If the creator of a form sent to you has enabled the Allow users to edit responses option, you'll be able to edit your responses to the form. There are two ways to do this: from your email confirmation or on the form submission confirmation page.
> 
> If you check the Send me a copy of my responses box on the form, you'll receive an email confirmation showing your form responses. If you click the Edit your response link in the confirmation email, you'll be taken to a screen that allows you to edit your responses.
> 
> Once you click Submit on the form, these changes will be reflected in the form owner's spreadsheet and in the summary of responses. You can edit your responses as many times as you'd like using the Edit your response link.
> 
> You can also edit your form responses on the form submission confirmation page. On the confirmation page, click the Edit your response link. You'll be able to see your previous answers and make edits. Once you click Submit on the form, these changes will be reflected in the form owner's spreadsheet and in the summary of responses.


Hope this helps!


----------



## JAM3S121

i added my stuff!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> i added my stuff!


Glad to hear and welcome to our awesome club!


----------



## vicyo

submited!

hard to belive my K241 is more than 10 years older than me and still rocks everyday


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Sweet! Great job OC'ing Noob.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Sorry, I must be missing something.... how do I add my stuff?


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sorry, I must be missing something.... how do I add my stuff?


Click this below and fill out the form

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *JOIN OUR AWESOME CLUB!*


Also, figured I'd share a pic of my set up -



MrSpeakers maddog, LittleDot MKIII with Mullard M8161 mil spec tubes and an JDS ODAC


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

just added my stuff, and realized i do not visit this club as often as i shoulld!!


----------



## GOTFrog

How long does it take to appear in the form


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> How long does it take to appear in the form


it took mine about 3 mins


----------



## ZombieJon

Urk. Something is really, really wrong with my Westone 2.

Randomly goes from 50/50 balance to 0/100 and back. Threw me for a loop when listening to Duke Ellington. Occurs when cable is bent or straight. No cracks or exposed wiring. Shouldn't be an issue with the drivers.

Problem applies to 3 sources (MX2, computer audio out, iPod).

Had the first pair for around 9 months, then the left driver somehow blew. Got a new pair, and it's been 6 months before this happened.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> How long does it take to appear in the form


There appears to be a 5 minute refresh if a change was made.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> Sweet! Great job OC'ing Noob.


Thanks man!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> Also, figured I'd share a pic of my set up -
> 
> MrSpeakers maddog, LittleDot MKIII with Mullard M8161 mil spec tubes and an JDS ODAC


That's a really awesome setup Yumyums! I The JDS ODAC is an awesome deal IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> just added my stuff, and realized i do not visit this club as often as i shoulld!!


We would certainly love to have you come by and talk about cans with us. If you have any friends that like headphones or are at least interested in checking them out, see if they would like to stop by as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> How long does it take to appear in the form


Updates every 5 mins.

Edit- ninja'd.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*  That's a really awesome setup Yumyums! I The JDS ODAC is an awesome deal IMO.


Thanks







And I agree, it's very neutral and does it's job well for the price


----------



## LinkPro

Just submitted my form!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Just submitted my form!


Man you have some nice headphones there! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Good, I was able to add myself. Thanks Yumyums. I had no idea that was a link. I just thought it was blue text LOL.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Good, I was able to add myself. Thanks Yumyums. I had no idea that was a link. I just thought it was blue text LOL.


Hmm... guess my attempt to make it more eye catching backfired there. I will go underline it as well pronto! Thanks for the feedback btw.

Update: Text underlined now to look more like a link.


----------



## bumblebee1980

damn Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 Rosewood went up in price. now $1145.

Bamboo still $995.


----------



## BodenM

Added my stuff to the list








Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> damn Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 Rosewood went up in price. now $1145.
> 
> Bamboo still $995.


Thank god I bought them before the price hike. Makes sense though. Rosewood is much more valuable than bamboo right now considering the shortage. Looks better too IMO. I find the more curvy wood grain of rosewood much more mesmerizing for some reason.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Added my stuff to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


Might consider sending a quick PM to eternal7trance. He has an XB1000.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man you have some nice headphones there! Glad to have you join us.


Thanks, I guess I've been lurking long enough.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Added my stuff to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


What are your music preferences? If you really want the XB1000 you should go get it anyways since it has been discontinued and the revisions seem quite inferior.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah it's only $150. the people buying these headphones are probably going to spend another several hundred on a source and amplifier.

I grew up around dark and red woods. I don't like the brighter ones like cherry, maple, birch, oak, etc.


----------



## bumblebee1980

burn sound card burn!


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I've been lurking long enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your music preferences? If you really want the XB1000 you should go get it anyways since it has been discontinued and the revisions seem quite inferior.


Yea the newer XB headphones they've been coming out with are pretty bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Added my stuff to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


Comparing them to the Ultrasone Pro900's, the XB1000's are much better in low end bass much like being in a club. I found that I had to mess with the equalizer settings alot to make them sound just right, but in the end it was worth it. If you're in to bass heavy music then I would highly recommend these. They don't really excel at much else but the mids and highs are still pretty good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice one bro - added myself with ease.
If it were reviews outside of OCN...I wouldn't be able to fit all my reviews in there









EDIT:
Could you edit my review links into links - for some reason a URL wasn't created.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice one bro - added myself with ease.
> If it were reviews outside of OCN...I wouldn't be able to fit all my reviews in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Could you edit my review links into links - for some reason a URL wasn't created.


Sure thing!


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Added my stuff to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


I have very limited time auditioning a pair. IMO they where bass heavy but sounded great. I found them to be comfortable but my friend did not. I would highly suggest that if you have not actually listened to a pair that you do so before buying them. I would bring several types of the music you usually listen to and I would highly recommend that you audition another pair of headphones you are interested in. If where ever you are buying them has a reasonable return policy I would take them home if you enjoyed the audition. Once home if you like them without having to use any EQ software then keep them.

I do not think you can go wrong with that set BUT I don't really feel that at full retail price they are the best thing you can get either. It is all personal preference though... just do yourself right and leave an exit plan for if you end up not enjoying them.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Hey guys, I'm in the process of ripping my existing CD's to flac using EAC but the guide I'm using is dated does anyone have a update guide they use?

This is the one I'm using: http://blowfish.be/eac/Setup/setup1.html

Edit: I found a updated guide from 2011 that works perfectly, looks like I'm moving away from MP3's and buying CD's again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

By an ironic stroke of luck, I have been passed on the previous spreadsheet. Did you guys like the current format better or did you guys want to go back to the previous format?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> By an ironic stroke of luck, I have been passed on the previous spreadsheet. Did you guys like the current format better or did you guys want to go back to the previous format?


I prefer the new format bro - nice and clean
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BodenM*
> 
> Added my stuff to the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, has anyone got any experience with the Sony MDR-XB1000? Been thinking of getting a pair.


Someone here has the XB1k's (search the thread).
I heard them, after owning the XB700's for over 2years.
It has a LOT of the same sound that the XB700's had - just wider soundstage and deeper bass and better mids (not as dipped).
It all depends on the price you can buy them for.

The XB700's were fantastic due to their price of around £50-70.
However the XB1k's were over £200-250. For that price, and overall headphone sound quality, they were definitely not worth it.
Instead I would get the Pro 900's, or the Denon D2000's if you like bass and an overall good all-rounder.

XB700's for the price: 10/10
XB1k's @ £200: 6/10
D2K's @ £200: 9/10


----------



## OkanG

It doesn't work! Isn't the answer to 1+1 "window"?!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It doesn't work! Isn't the answer to 1+1 "window"?!


Mwahahaha! That is my master plan to stop Skynet from spamming the headphones thread!


----------



## pez

I remember trying out a pair of XB500s in Best Buy and they had a monstrous amount of bass. More than the DT770s by far. They did have nice highs, though. Mids were pretty recessed, but bass was beautiful for rap, hip hop, and electonic and dubstep music. I still highly prefer the DT770s, though.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mwahahaha! That is my master plan to stop Skynet from spamming the headphones thread!


Confusing me with hard equations? Not cool dude..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I remember trying out a pair of XB500s in Best Buy and they had a monstrous amount of bass. More than the DT770s by far. They did have nice highs, though. Mids were pretty recessed, but bass was beautiful for rap, hip hop, and electonic and dubstep music. I still highly prefer the DT770s, though.


The 500's have more MID-bass but lesds SUB-BASS than the xb700's - same applies to the xb1ks over the xb700's
It is pretty simple explanation:
Bigger driver, more space between you and the driver -> thus less "impact"
This applies to the Sony XB range only.

Mids on the xb500's are awful, but with eq'ing they are CAPABLE - thus why a lot of people prefer EQ'ed XB500's > 700's simply because of that mid-bass, cheaper price (£35 vs 70) and portable, whereas the xb700's are HUGE lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Confusing me with hard equations? Not cool dude..


Fair enough. I will try a logic paradox next time.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fair enough. I will try a logic paradox next time.


I hope there won't be a next time, the previous club owner has been inactive enough already







The spreadsheet looks good btw, nice to see some changes!


----------



## levontraut

Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset

and I am running the new drivers and software for it as well


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I hope there won't be a next time, the previous club owner has been inactive enough already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The spreadsheet looks good btw, nice to see some changes!


Thanks and glad you are liking the new format!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Corsair Vengeance 2000 Wireless 7.1 Gaming Headset
> 
> and I am running the new drivers and software for it as well


Hey welcome to our club! The club is now self-entry so go ahead and click on the blue link to fill in your configuration information. If you need help, PM me or make a quick post and we will get you started. Again, welcome!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to our club! The club is now self-entry so go ahead and click on the blue link to fill in your configuration information. If you need help, PM me or make a quick post and we will get you started. Again, welcome!


Is it not possible for you to embed the spreadsheet in the OP?
Like I did with my antec club thread?

Btw my links in the review section still don't show as a link lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is it not possible for you to embed the spreadsheet in the OP?
> Like I did with my antec club thread?
> 
> Btw my links in the review section still don't show as a link lol


The spreadsheet is currently embed in the OP or were you referring to the entry form or old spreadsheet?

I can't get multiple links to show up as separate links currently. It might be due to the field being a simple text field. I will try tinkering with a paragraph field later to see if that works.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I prefer the new format bro - nice and clean
> Someone here has the XB1k's (search the thread).
> I heard them, after owning the XB700's for over 2years.
> It has a LOT of the same sound that the XB700's had - just wider soundstage and deeper bass and better mids (not as dipped).
> It all depends on the price you can buy them for.
> 
> The XB700's were fantastic due to their price of around £50-70.
> However the XB1k's were over £200-250. For that price, and overall headphone sound quality, they were definitely not worth it.
> Instead I would get the Pro 900's, or the Denon D2000's if you like bass and an overall good all-rounder.
> 
> XB700's for the price: 10/10
> XB1k's @ £200: 6/10
> D2K's @ £200: 9/10


I disagree on this. People say the Pro900's are bass monsters. After using them I think the XB1000's have the upper hand on that aspect. My vote for a mid level priced bass heavy headphone would definitely be towards the XB1000's. Now they aren't as hard to get with amazon having a bunch of japanese retailers selling them.


----------



## Domino

So I'm in love with the SM3v2s... what would be an equivalent closed back in headphones? I'm thinking of retiring the Q701s regardless of fixing the headband.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I disagree on this. People say the Pro900's are bass monsters. After using them I think the XB1000's have the upper hand on that aspect. My vote for a mid level priced bass heavy headphone would definitely be towards the XB1000's. Now they aren't as hard to get with amazon having a bunch of japanese retailers selling them.


but the price of the xb1ks is pretty much as much as the ones listed. And for that price - sure if you ONLY want sub-bass then get the xb1ks.
If you ONLY want mid-bass then get the xb500's - but for all-rounders the sony's aren't that good, especially at the higher price brackets.
FYI: This is again coming from someone who cherished and LOVED the XB700's for over 2 years.

EDIT:
We will soon have the OP with a sexy embedded form - wait for it...









OCnoob can you see this (discussion from PM):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Due to great feedback from Totally Dubbed, I have also embed the entry form straight into the first post as well. For those who choose to use that, please let me know how you like it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> We will soon have the OP with a sexy embedded form - wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCnoob can you see this (discussion from PM):


Yeah I can see that. How do I put something like that in spoilers though? It only unfolds into code when I try spoilers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Due to great feedback from Totally Dubbed, I have also embed the entry form straight into the first post as well. For those who choose to use that, please let me know how you like it!
> Yeah I can see that. How do I put something like that in spoilers though? It only unfolds into code when I try spoilers.


If you highlight the block of text, then his spoiler - it comes up.
Check my post above - it is now spoiler'ed up lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you highlight the block of text, then his spoiler - it comes up.
> Check my post above - it is now spoiler'ed up lol


Hmm... wasn't doing that for me yesterday. I will work on showing the old list tonight. Thanks for the help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I remember getting the K701 for my sister and she complained that it was too ugly and bought a pink Hello Kitty headphones.







Almost grabbed it from her hands and broke it...


----------



## bumblebee1980

want to hear some pipes?

http://cileclic.blogspirit.com/media/00/00/634346765.mp3
http://miloman.net/audio/72339710/12834159/Musica_Nuda-Eleanor_Rigby


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*


Holy hell that is a huge tube! Looks like a rocket!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Kronzilla



http://www.kraudioproducts.com/Kr/ProductDetail.aspx?CatID=13&ProductID=8

a mortar shell of awesome straight to your dome lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What are the tech benefits for such a huge tube? Better control of electrical currents?


----------



## liquidzoo

Good Lord that's a big tube! That thing looks bigger than 2 of my kids!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are the tech benefits for such a huge tube? Better control of electrical currents?


Technically, tubes don't do anything good for sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Technically, tubes don't do anything good for sound.


Tubes purposely distort sound, generally resulting in "smoother" or "warmer" sound. Some people like it, other people don't.


----------



## bumblebee1980

read this
Quote:


> Towering over 13 inches, the T-1610 aka Kronzilla, represents the most substantial audio power triode put into production since the days of the Western Electric 212E. And while, in some quarters, it has earned the appellation of the Beast from the East, its effect on an unrepentant tube-aholic such as yours truly, has mainly been instant adoration. From its brass base and meticulous internal construction, to its hard glass envelope, this hand-crafted colossus is a thing of beauty. Oh yes, during handling of the tubes, I have to admit to a slight fear of letting this $2750 tube statuette slip through my fingers and go crashing to the floor. But I got over it once they settled securely into their sockets. And yes, size does matter: the Kronzilla is capable of producing 22 watts of pure, unadulterated, single-ended triode power. A small tube simply does not possess the anode heat capacity to safely sink and dissipate the thermal load. In addition, The T-1610 features a new ribbon filament construction and KR Audio's patented distributed cathode with 64 cathode elements.


Quote:


> They are huge. Such sizes of tubes exist in the nature, they do, but they were reserved only for older circuits, where they worked as emitter tubes in high power transmitters and in radar equipment of the former USSR. But they are almost non existent in audio, because the adaptation of them to process audio signal is quite problematic. KR Audio approached the problem globally - when there is need then there needs to be a solution - so a new tube was born. The triode T-1610. Interesting enough, this is a directly heated triode - on the bottom, below the gold plated brass base we have three pins for the amplifying elements (anode, cathode and mesh) and one pin (and the pins have the size of an AAA battery) for the heater (5V, 3.8A). This is very similar to the 300B triode. And I call upon this similarity not by coincidence. If we look upon the world audio market, then we will see that there are big amplifying tubes, the triodes 211 and 845. Used in the most expensive products those allow having big power from a SET setting. I know that many users of those amplifiers are absolutely satisfied and value the speed, dynamics, and even the strong white light they emit. Please do not take it personal, this is only my opinion, but no amplifier on those tubes ever "touched me", my heart. Their sound was always too analytic, too clinical. Probably I am wrong, and there are amplifiers with such tubes that sound warm and nice, but the best, real hi-end amplifiers I heard, were based on the 300B. I'm not a dogmatic, it does not matter to me what amplifies the signal, as long as it is done right, but the previous experience distanced me from the 211 and the 845. This is why, although I wanted so much to hear the Kronzilla, I was afraid this tendency would be repeated, or even amplified - in the end this is the largest tube I ever heard in my life.
> 
> Regardless of how it turned out, I'll just say, that the Kronzilla SXI-S is an integrated amplifier, with a passive preamplifier and with the input and control sections based on FET transistors working in class A, while the power stage is based on power triodes T-1610 manufactured by KR Audio in Czech Republic. The whole amplifier is built there. And the tubes were quite exploited; we can expect 50W at maximum distortion of 3%. The tested amplifier has a power stage inputs and preamplifier output, what increases the price of the amplifier by 1000zl.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> read this


Geez, for a headphone tube amp it is quite large and heavy (approx 50kg). KR Audio does have a USA distributor though.


----------



## GOTFrog

those aren't kid friendly, they wouldn't last more than 5 min with my son. On an other note I wish I could change my work trucks radio, my AUX connector is messed up, and now my mids are so recessed that I need to drop bass and trebble all the way down and the mids all the way up to have something to sounds sub par.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> those aren't kid friendly, they wouldn't last more than 5 min with my son. On an other note I wish I could change my work trucks radio, my AUX connector is messed up, and now my mids are so recessed that I need to drop bass and trebble all the way down and the mids all the way up to have something to sounds sub par.


these monoblocks are not cheap. someone who buys these is going to have a HiFi listening room probably with a pop lock on the door.


----------



## bumblebee1980

trippy


----------



## bumblebee1980

here is a little tip. when testing headphones and speakers.. don't use music you enjoy. journalist use acoustic, piano and jazz as reference material like Anne Bisson who is a HiFi darling.


----------



## GOTFrog

Why don't you want to hear what they'll sound like hearing the stuff you actually listen too?


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's a sure way to get sick of listening to Pink Floyd lol

I made this mistake a long time ago. Jazz is great because you can pick out instruments in space easy.


----------



## GOTFrog

how can you get sick of FLoyd


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's the pointless thing of demoing someone's setup. You want to listen to music you enjoy and would listen to.
Might sound stupid, but if I were to demo a hd800, and I would plan to use it through my ehp or s3, I would expect to listen to my 256kb 50 cent tracks like that.
Utterly pointless for me to listen to some random jazz thing. Sure it will show the quality of the headphones, but once you pass that stage you want to know how does this sound different than what I already have on my setup


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> how can you get sick of FLoyd


by listening to Dark Side of the Moon a billion times?

for home theater reference material I use The Three Musketeers and Muppets for testing colour and saturation. I use the Dark Knight for testing black levels and gray scale. I have watched chapters in these movies so many times.. I could never sit and watch the whole movies.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the pointless thing of demoing someone's setup. You want to listen to music you enjoy and would listen to.
> Might sound stupid, but if I were to demo a hd800, and I would plan to use it through my ehp or s3, I would expect to listen to my 256kb 50 cent tracks like that.
> Utterly pointless for me to listen to some random jazz thing. Sure it will show the quality of the headphones, but once you pass that stage you want to know how does this sound different than what I already have on my setup


I completely agree with this


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's the pointless thing of demoing someone's setup. You want to listen to music you enjoy and would listen to.
> Might sound stupid, but if I were to demo a hd800, and I would plan to use it through my ehp or s3, I would expect to listen to my 256kb 50 cent tracks like that.
> Utterly pointless for me to listen to some random jazz thing. Sure it will show the quality of the headphones, but once you pass that stage you want to know how does this sound different than what I already have on my setup


I can see both sides of this. My 2 cents is you should listen to music from your source and other sources or at least music that you don't like or often listen to. Why? We all have inherent biases especially towards things we like. Everyone is naturally guilty of this, it is simply a matter of degree. Listening to a song we don't listen to often or listening to songs from different sources could allow you to listen in a more "objective" manner. Hearing songs that you like and listen to often, our minds can start adding in sounds that are not there or fool us into hearing sound a certain way. On the other hand, listening to music from my source allows me to determine how it will sound when I take it home and how much I will continue to enjoy it, provided I can minimize bias beforehand. It's really a double edged sword for both arguments IMHO.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can see both sides of this. My 2 cents is you should listen to music from your source and other sources or at least music that you don't like or often listen to. Why? We all have inherent biases especially towards things we like. Everyone is naturally guilty of this, it is simply a matter of degree. Listening to a song we don't listen to often or listening to songs from different sources could allow you to listen in a more "objective" manner. Hearing songs that you like and listen to often, our minds can start adding in sounds that are not there or fool us into hearing sound a certain way. On the other hand, listening to music from my source allows me to determine how it will sound when I take it home and how much I will continue to enjoy it, provided I can minimize bias beforehand. It's really a double edged sword for both arguments IMHO.


That's a very good point about being objective - but the flip side is very easy:
I have NO IDEA how Jazz X song is SUPPOSED to sound like.
Yet I have a very good idea how "Down on me - Jerimih" is "supposed" to sound like.
By that I mean quite a few things: The bass, the vocals, the decay.
AN extremely good example of this - and funny enough we are talking about Jazz - (or at least I am lol) the MMDT (Monster Miles Davis Tribute) had a weird type of decay to them.
Thus when listening to them, via my normal source, and my normal music quality and taste, I could sense a weird decay that was never present there before.
I then chose to go for something a bit more "smooth" and listen to some actual jazz and classical music. The MMDT's sounded so PERFECT for that music - although that said with a NEGATIVE EQ in the sub and mid bass section made them perfect.
There, for you, is a prime example of listening to earphones/headphones/audio gear with your own music and source, and more so the impacts it has on it.

So here's the thing:
If I were to get an adapter put it on my S3, listen to the HD800's - then formulate an opinion on it based on S3 -> HD800 vs S3 -> D2K's - I would get bashed beyond BELIEF on the internet for formulating an opinion like that.
Simply because people will say "The HD800's aren't made to be played via that rubbish source" - Sure it might not have a balanced output bla bla bla to it but that's HOW I LISTEN to music. Thus if I want to formulate an opinion on a HD800, I should do it on what I know best with what I have at my disposal at home/OTG.

That's the problem with audio talk, audio gear and more so audiophiles. I can't understand why I should listen to a set of headphones to music I wouldn't listen to and/or a source I don't have.
That's why I appreciate it when people say: Plug your source in.

Anyway - that's my thoughts. I used the HD800's as an example for a few reasons: High-end headphones, used with a £300+ amp 95% of the time and has a 1/4" jack.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> comprehensive response


I definitely agree with you for the most part, because at the end of the day you want to enjoy it. I am not suggesting that you listen to music you have no idea about, but rather music you have heard but don't listen to too often, just to see what it is capable of. Here are some examples:

- If I want to test speed, separation, detail I would listen to "Flight of the Bumblebees" but it is hardly a song I listen to typically for enjoyment.
- If I want to test bass extension I listen to "Limit to Your Love" though I actually do like that song a lot
- If I want to test how lush, smooth, warm I listen to Whitney Houston who I listen to often as well as Mariah Carey who I don't really like

I personally think it can be beneficial to mix it up so you not only know if you enjoy it, but what the headphones are capable of and what its weaknesses or limits are.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I never said anything about random.

I have about 10 tracks all dubstep, piano, jazz, acoustic.

I am familiar with all these tracks but I listen to none of this music on my own time.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, I'm sure all that's better than my strategy.

>> Listen to something I've heard plenty of times in real life.

Everything sounds different and fails. What a surprise!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I definitely agree with you for the most part, because at the end of the day you want to enjoy it. I am not suggesting that you listen to music you have no idea about, but rather music you have heard but don't listen to too often, just to see what it is capable of. Here are some examples:
> 
> *- If I want to test speed, separation, detail I would listen to "Flight of the Bumblebees" but it is hardly a song I listen to typically for enjoyment.*
> - If I want to test bass extension I listen to "Limit to Your Love" though I actually do like that song a lot
> - If I want to test how lush, smooth, warm I listen to Whitney Houston who I listen to often as well as Mariah Carey who I don't really like
> 
> I personally think it can be beneficial to mix it up so you not only know if you enjoy it, but what the headphones are capable of and what its weaknesses or limits are.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I never said anything about random.
> 
> I have about 10 tracks all dubstep, piano, jazz, acoustic.
> 
> I am familiar with all these tracks but I listen to none of this music on my own time.




TEE HEE


----------



## bumblebee1980

cute


----------



## bumblebee1980

great reference material.. no one likes it! teasing


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but the price of the xb1ks is pretty much as much as the ones listed. And for that price - sure if you ONLY want sub-bass then get the xb1ks.
> If you ONLY want mid-bass then get the xb500's - but for all-rounders the sony's aren't that good, especially at the higher price brackets.
> FYI: This is again coming from someone who cherished and LOVED the XB700's for over 2 years.


The XB700's don't sound close to the XB1000's at all. The XB1000's are much better all rounders and much different than the rest of the series in terms of handling mids and highs. I only wish they didn't have that shortage of them so that there would be more good reviews on it. There's even a really nice on about it on head-fi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The XB700's don't sound close to the XB1000's at all. The XB1000's are much better all rounders and much different than the rest of the series in terms of handling mids and highs. I only wish they didn't have that shortage of them so that there would be more good reviews on it. There's even a really nice on about it on head-fi.


I'm guessing you own the XB1K's....

The sound signature is identical - the XB1k's are definitely more capable, but £150 extra to justify that - I don't think so.

PS. Most people on head-fi have no idea about the term "bass".
I'm not trying to sound condescending, but a lot of people on there only believed a very few reviewers (ie. one of them being me who reviewed a lot over there) when it came to BASS. I'm not talking about all-round reviews etc, but I'm talking about when I say a headphone has bass, you could believe me when I said they had it. Whereas some (a lot) of other reviewers and writers over there, when they said "this headphone is bassy" what they meant to people like myself was: "this headphone can do some sort of bass" lol.

So, treat what you read on head-fi, regarding bass, with a "pinch of salt" as they like to put it.

I tried contacting Sony in order to get myself a pair of XB1k's - but never got any luck or response. Despite single-handily selling well over 100 units of XB700's JUST via my YouTube review I posted over 2 years ago (I know that figure from people posting comment son my video and people PM'ing me)


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm guessing you own the XB1K's....
> 
> The sound signature is identical - the XB1k's are definitely more capable, but £150 extra to justify that - I don't think so.
> 
> PS. Most people on head-fi have no idea about the term "bass".
> I'm not trying to sound condescending, but a lot of people on there only believed a very few reviewers (ie. one of them being me who reviewed a lot over there) when it came to BASS. I'm not talking about all-round reviews etc, but I'm talking about when I say a headphone has bass, you could believe me when I said they had it. Whereas some (a lot) of other reviewers and writers over there, when they said "this headphone is bassy" what they meant to people like myself was: "this headphone can do some sort of bass" lol.
> 
> So, treat what you read on head-fi, regarding bass, with a "pinch of salt" as they like to put it.
> 
> I tried contacting Sony in order to get myself a pair of XB1k's - but never got any luck or response. Despite single-handily selling well over 100 units of XB700's JUST via my YouTube review I posted over 2 years ago (I know that figure from people posting comment son my video and people PM'ing me)


I felt like after using the XB700 and then trying the XB1000 that you begin to realize how much better the mids and highs can be, besides the lower sub bass hitting harder of course. For the price that you can buy them now, it's well worth the upgrade. Maybe the UK has different prices but for the US I can either get the XB700's for $200 or get the XB1000's for $260.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I felt like after using the XB700 and then trying the XB1000 that you begin to realize how much better the mids and highs can be, besides the lower sub bass hitting harder of course. For the price that you can buy them now, it's well worth the upgrade. Maybe the UK has different prices but for the US I can either get the XB700's for $200 or get the XB1000's for $260.


Oh no that can'rt be the pric eof the XB700's - that's only because of limited stock.

Price of the XB700's in UK - when I got them: £70 and in EU 90€
Price of the XB1K's in UK (1-2months after release): £220 and in the EU 250€

Huge difference there - I do completely agree on the XB1k's being superior though. HUGE pillows too








I love their softness


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh no that can'rt be the pric eof the XB700's - that's only because of limited stock.
> 
> Price of the XB700's in UK - when I got them: £70 and in EU 90€
> Price of the XB1K's in UK (1-2months after release): £220 and in the EU 250€
> 
> Huge difference there - I do completely agree on the XB1k's being superior though. HUGE pillows too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love their softness


That's another thing that made me like them over the Pro900's, way more comfortable vs the powerful clamping force of the Pro900's.

The only thing I'm unsure about is whether the leather is real or not. The outside part feels more fake but the inner circle of the headphones has that roughish leather feel you can only get from leather. I know the 700's are pleather but the 1000's feel different.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> That's another thing that made me like them over the Pro900's, way more comfortable vs the powerful clamping force of the Pro900's.
> 
> The only thing I'm unsure about is whether the leather is real or not. The outside part feels more fake but the inner circle of the headphones has that roughish leather feel you can only get from leather. I know the 700's are pleather but the 1000's feel different.


Yup totally with you on that one - even people bought XB700's to rip their pads off, to apply them on their beyers and/or Pro 900's lol.
XB700's pads and the XB1k's ones...so soft, so comfortable.
One of the most comfortable yet - not-too-loose headphones I've ever tried and worn


----------



## pez

I remember putting on the XB500s and just thinking 'what is this sorcery?!' The Beyer Belour pads are soft, but it's nothing like those were. I always felt like the XB500s were the DT770s younger, hyper brother.


----------



## eternal7trance

I think the designers at Ultrasone found like a giant spring clamp and put it on their head and thought, "WE WILL MAKE HEADPHONES THAT WILL NEVER FALL OFF!!!"


----------



## bumblebee1980

I want to say a Chinese company makes the headband.


----------



## KoopaTroopa

Well last night I bought a pair of the Razer Tiamat 7.1. After a gift card and a few reward zone coupons I was able to get it for roughly $60 from Bestbuy. I look forward to gaming for a long while with these monsters over my ears. For those who wear glasses while at he computer the Tiamat 7.1's feel very comfortable.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I want to say a Chinese company makes the headband.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Same headband as on Ultrasone Pro 550s, but the padding is a bit different.


----------



## Krullmeister

Alright time for me to join in!











Currently rocking the DT 880 Pro's for my music and I absolutely love these headphones. I'm gonna start looking for some closed headphones to compliment these, but for now I'm happy!


----------



## pez

When I tried the bros Ultrasone 750s, I felt like the clamp was forcing the music even further into my skull then the Ultrasones already 'intense' sound signature.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Alright time for me to join in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently rocking the DT 880 Pro's for my music and I absolutely love these headphones. I'm gonna start looking for some closed headphones to compliment these, but for now I'm happy!


Hey welcome to the club and those are an awesome looking set of cans you got there. Really nice looking pic too! If you know anyone else on this forum that likes headphones and if its not too much trouble, point them to this thread please!


----------



## GOTFrog

I don't think I've listen to this much music ever in my life, getting some nice sounding cans makes all the difference. Pink Floyd sound so much better on the k550 then the AD700


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Just entered myself on the list







Switched from AT M50s/AKG K240s to my current Brainwavz HM5s. Same headphones as the Fischer FA-003. These definitely suit my music tastes more than my M50s and replaced my now-dead K240s. Love them









PS: The human verification is borked. It insists 1+1 != window. Someone should fix that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> I don't think I've listen to this much music ever in my life, getting some nice sounding cans makes all the difference. Pink Floyd sound so much better on the k550 then the AD700


Yeahhhhh........

Just wait until you get some good speakers. Speakers > headphones


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeahhhhh........
> 
> Just wait until you get some good speakers. Speakers > headphones


Not if you live in an apartment


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah I know, but with headphones you tune out the rest of the world


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Just entered myself on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from AT M50s/AKG K240s to my current Brainwavz HM5s. Same headphones as the Fischer FA-003. These definitely suit my music tastes more than my M50s and replaced my now-dead K240s. Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: The human verification is borked. It insists 1+1 != window. Someone should fix that.*


If that answer didn't work in elementary school, it's probably not going to work now.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> Just entered myself on the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched from AT M50s/AKG K240s to my current Brainwavz HM5s. Same headphones as the Fischer FA-003. These definitely suit my music tastes more than my M50s and replaced my now-dead K240s. Love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PS: The human verification is borked. It insists 1+1 != window. Someone should fix that.*
> 
> 
> 
> If that answer didn't work in elementary school, it's probably not going to work now.
Click to expand...

YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT'S WRONG OR RIGHT

PS 2+2 = fish


----------



## Shimme

Sign me up! Grados SR80i's here along with an Asus Xonar DG!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Sign me up! Grados SR80i's here!


Welcome to the OCN Headphones Club! If you could take a few seconds and navigate to the first page and fill out the entry form, your membership will be quickly added to our growing list!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Sign me up! Grados SR80i's here along with an Asus Xonar DG!


Oh you're in for a ride. The Grado line gets better as you go up (in proper increments of course







).


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Same headband as on Ultrasone Pro 550s, but the padding is a bit different.


The pad falls off a lot on mine. Glue doesn't work, so I ended up using some hockey tape to stick it back in.


----------



## Shimme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh you're in for a ride. The Grado line gets better as you go up (in proper increments of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Yep







I'm absolutely loving these as they are my first "enthusiast" headphones. I've listened to the 325i's in a store and they are fantastic! One of these days...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to the club and those are an awesome looking set of cans you got there. Really nice looking pic too! If you know anyone else on this forum that likes headphones and if its not too much trouble, point them to this thread please!


Thanks mate,
Happy to be here!

You bet, btw you haven't thought about adding a sig link, that might help getting people into the club!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had no problem answering: 2 in the human verification...lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Thanks mate,
> Happy to be here!
> 
> You bet, btw you haven't thought about adding a sig link, that might help getting people into the club!


That is a great idea!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha that was on my mind too! Sig link would be good for people, like ours on the Antec thread.


----------



## liquidzoo

I don't really frequent any other forums here anymore, but I'd add the sig link for sure.


----------



## Krullmeister

I think this could work pretty nicely

*OCN Headphone Club*
_"Because perfect hair is overrated"_

Now how would I proceed to making this copy pastable?


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> I think this could work pretty nicely
> 
> *OCN Headphone Club*
> _"Because perfect hair is overrated"_
> 
> Now how would I proceed to making this copy pastable?


Code:



Code:


[CENTER][SIZE=3][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-club-member-list-reset-please-enter-your-headphones]OCN Headphone Club[/URL][/B][/SIZE]
[SIZE=1][I]"Because perfect hair is overrated"[/I][/SIZE][/CENTER]

It's right there in your post...


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][SIZE=3][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-club-member-list-reset-please-enter-your-headphones]OCN Headphone Club[/URL][/B][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=1][I]"Because perfect hair is overrated"[/I][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> 
> It's right there in your post...












Oh well!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

haha that's brilliant


----------



## ANDMYGUN

I like it.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krullmeister*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [CENTER][SIZE=3][B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-club-member-list-reset-please-enter-your-headphones]OCN Headphone Club[/URL][/B][/SIZE]
> [SIZE=1][I]"Because perfect hair is overrated"[/I][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> 
> It's right there in your post...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well!
Click to expand...

Don't worry, you're swedish, failing is expected


----------



## Krullmeister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Don't worry, you're swedish, failing is expected


Hahaha,

Can't say that I don't agree with you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shimme*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm absolutely loving these as they are my first "enthusiast" headphones. I've listened to the 325i's in a store and they are fantastic! One of these days...


And now that you have, you can make no other next step then the 325is







. I love mine, and there will always be a place for the 325i in my headphone inventory.


----------



## bumblebee1980

sweet. Headroom updated graphs


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze holding it down like a boss. flat all the way down to 10hz.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze holding it down like a boss. flat all the way down to 10hz.


neg. noticeably reduced / recessed (from ideal) treble. No 8-9 kHz peak which is a joke really. There *must* be one due to the nature of the ear and how it curves up and down (both the pinna [fleshy outer part of the ear] and the earcanal, which slightly concaves in shape as a child grows up and the skull develops in shape during childhood until ~age 9) and how that affects human hearing perception. Grados are known for treble emphasis (thus too much from ideal which is diffuse field equalisation).

The 'human ear frequency response' is *not* flatline on a frequency response graph. Human ears are slightly less sensitive to bass thus there should be a slightly gradient down from 100Hz as well (Grados are also known to be bass recessed / bass light).
The raw data on Tyll's Innerfidelity website headphone sheets give better indicators tbh, in particular the beyerdynamic T1's raw data, which is as close as you really get to the average 'human ear frequency response'.

Basically give this a read, nice and concise, to the point and easy to digest:

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2010/05/headphone-equalization.html

The compensated Headroom graph have a flaw in how it's compensated and is not fully representative of the human ear as a result and different headphone measurement websites and headphone frequency response design have different compensation methodologies thus why comparing the raw data is much fairer as a result.


----------



## AndroidVageta

Sony PFR-V1's and AudioTrak ImAmp here! Not the BEST gear, but the headphones are AWESOME and re-cabled plus I only paid $100 for them. Can not beat that.

Amp is decend, pushes them well enough. Plus it's battery powered and portable which is awesome on the go with my IEM's.

Have it all going through a Creative X-Fi USB (I know I know, but it's better than onboard!) and have it running through a 10-band JVC SEA-33 equalizer.

Not the best set up and if I had the money I would want better, but for spending less than $200 ($100 headphones, $30 amp, $5 equalizer, $20 Creative USB) for EVERYTHING I couldn't be happier. I mean, the headphones alone cost $600 new and I could definitely see myself paying that much for them.

BALLER!!!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> neg. noticeably reduced / recessed (from ideal) treble. No 8-9 kHz peak which is a joke really. There *must* be one due to the nature of the ear and how it curves up and down (both the pinna [fleshy outer part of the ear] and the earcanal, which slightly concaves in shape as a child grows up and the skull develops in shape during childhood until ~age 9) and how that affects human hearing perception. Grados are known for treble emphasis (thus too much from ideal which is diffuse field equalisation).
> 
> The 'human ear frequency response' is *not* flatline on a frequency response graph. Human ears are slightly less sensitive to bass thus there should be a slightly gradient down from 100Hz as well (Grados are also known to be bass recessed / bass light).
> The raw data on Tyll's Innerfidelity website headphone sheets give better indicators tbh, in particular the beyerdynamic T1's raw data, which is as close as you really get to the average 'human ear frequency response'.
> 
> Basically give this a read, nice and concise, to the point and easy to digest:
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2010/05/headphone-equalization.html
> 
> The compensated Headroom graph have a flaw in how it's compensated and is not fully representative of the human ear as a result and different headphone measurement websites and headphone frequency response design have different compensation methodologies thus why comparing the raw data is much fairer as a result.


I already have that site in my bookmarks but thanks. I watched a couple panels on Tyll talking about his testing process, the state of testing headphones right now and aware how difficult headphones are to measure.

no HiFi headphones are perfect. every single one of them has at least one blemish holding it back from greatness. I know the Audeze LCD-2 are rolled.

I learned before I got into this hobby measurements are not everything. sometimes CAL or HCFR will generate a report with near perfect numbers but once I play some reference material it's immediate something is off and I have to put up some test patterns again to troubleshoot.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm thinking about buying another pair of portable headphones, I can't decide between sen. hd 25 mark 2 or the tma aiaiai 1's both can be had for about $150..

also, would a o2 amp/dac be a improvement over using titanium hd sound card?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm thinking about buying another pair of portable headphones, I can't decide between sen. hd 25 mark 2 or the tma aiaiai 1's both can be had for about $150..
> 
> also, would a o2 amp/dac be a improvement over using titanium hd sound card?


It really depends on the headphones you get and whether or not they need an amp to drive them. Most headphones benefit from an amp to some degree. A DAC is not really a pressing need unless you feel that your sound card is not doing your song files and cans justice. I personally feel like my amp and DAC's were great investments, but not everyone will share your opinion. I would worry about choosing the headphones first however, before worrying about an amp or DAC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to share this video with you guys - my honest opinions. It is a long video:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to share this video with you guys - my honest opinions. It is a long video:


TL;DW?


----------



## jellybeans69

Filled out the club membershipz with My Fiio E10 + DT770's 80 pro.
On a side note tested friends Shure SH440 very specifc "ssssss" sounds on treble personaly i disliked them. Vocals were fine and bass was okish. For Comfort 1/10 though versus DT770's tho.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> TL;DW?


What's the even mean?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's the even mean?


Too long didn't watch


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Too long didn't watch


ah ok.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah ok.


I think he meant it's too long so he can't watch it but if you could explain it quickly that would be awesome, kind of like TLR.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ANDMYGUN*
> 
> I think he meant it's too long so he can't watch it but if you could explain it quickly that would be awesome, kind of like TLR.


This guy^.


----------



## bumblebee1980

well I watched all 19 minutes









i'm not really sold on the "Beats has done so much for the headphone community" argument.

I'm pretty sure all the HiFi headphones (Beyerdynamic, HiFiMAN, Sennheiser, Audeze) exist regardless of Beats. I have no interest in the Sennheiser Momentum or AKG Tiesto line or any headphone with an Apple/Android remote control.


----------



## bumblebee1980

maybe more headphone amplifiers and DA converters can be linked to Beats and the increase of people. I really don't know.

I wonder what the attachment rate is for people who bought a pair of Beats then converted to a Beyerdynamic or AKG Mid-Fi headphone because I still see an overwhelming amount of support for Beats headphones on a daily basis.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> maybe more headphone amplifiers and DA converters can be linked to Beats and the increase of people. I really don't know.
> 
> I wonder what the attachment rate is for people who bought a pair of Beats then converted to a Beyerdynamic or AKG Mid-Fi headphone because I still see an overwhelming amount of support for Beats headphones on a daily basis.


Yeah I still see people using Beats at my university and at work. Can't believe people got brainwashed into the hype.


----------



## Crazy9000

I see Beats as more of a fashion statement then something people get for sound quality. They're usually purchased by the same people who are spending tons on clothing and shoes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Video sucks. Beats suck. End of story.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This guy^.


Read below - should give you an idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> well I watched all 19 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not really sold on the "Beats has done so much for the headphone community" argument.
> 
> I'm pretty sure all the HiFi headphones (Beyerdynamic, HiFiMAN, Sennheiser, Audeze) exist regardless of Beats. I have no interest in the Sennheiser Momentum or AKG Tiesto line or any headphone with an Apple/Android remote control.


Of course these companies exist without Beats being around at all - but would Denon have made a line that looks "urban" if it wasn't for the Beats being out?
I'm not saying their urban look is something I like, but it feels very "beats like"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I see Beats as more of a fashion statement then something people get for sound quality. They're usually purchased by the same people who are spending tons on clothing and shoes.


That's true, but why headphones - just another accessory? I feel as its because of marketing and due to Beats actually reproducing "decent" sound. Think of the market it was trying to get - young teens who listen to rnb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Video sucks. Beats suck. End of story.


You're one of those outlined in the video - congratulations.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ohhhhhhhhhh wait. That was your video? Honestly I didn't read your post, and I could not make out what you said when you introduced yourself. I just clicked the play button and watched it. I assumed it was the 1000th video that I have seen about someone trying to somehow redeem beats by dre.

Well in that case let me be a little bit more clear.

A few things to start off with.

1: headphones ARE portable. Other than the super special headphones like planar and electrostatic, all headphones can be portable. Plus, Beats was NEVER the first one to the table in terms of promoting portability. Bose is far older than beats, and all of their headphones were advertised for travel, and I am sure there are companies far older that advertised portability as well. But even now, you could still take those denons out with you. Stick them in your car, in a book bag, or wear them. Get a little FiO amp and away you go. Sooooooooooo no idea what that point is about.

2: headphones have been cool for a LOT longer than 2009. Headphones have been around since the 1880s and have been popular since. The only reason you probably just noticed that people have been wearing headphones all these years is because now the color catches your eye. Two major players have been Koss and Grado in popularizing headphones for the common man, and actually did a better job than beats by dre ever did. In fact, they did such a good job, they they never had to lie about their product









3: Monster is not some giant advertising genius either. Anyone can make a crappy product, make it shiny, and then run a giant propaganda campaign for it. Really it is not hard to do.

4: I really could care less if people only liked the bass of the music, they are going to miss the rest of the music. Quite frankly, no matter how much someone says they are ONLY looking for bass, there are only three outcomes. Outcome 1, they are dumb as crap and they show off the bass to other people like those freaking car woofers AND they probably should spend the money trying to get their life together rather than on headphones. Outcome 2: They will end up missing the mids after time and go back to a different headphone. Outcome 3: they are tone def and don't pick up on bass to well.

5: One thing I do not understand is why you keep making the point of their availability. Ummmm the only reason they are so readily available is because the profit margin on beats by dre by the store is out-freaking-rageous. The store probably on made a profit of about 10 pounds (at least out local store seems to only make about 20 USD in non adjusted profit on them) on those denons. The same store next to me makes about 50 bucks on the beats (it is another one of beats schemes). That means you pay less for headphones and more to keep the lights on in the store. It is not a mystery. Just a scam.


----------



## Anoxy

Head-fi transplant here. Anyone else?


----------



## Anoxy

Also on the topic of Beats...

While I don't condone them as a good headphone choice, this whole trend towards hating them has gotten out of hand. People need to get off their high horse and realize that a lot of people prefer the sound signature they provide. They sound good with mainstream pop music, and that was the intent.

What's most appalling is that most people who hate on them haven't even listened with them. It's one thing to try them out and decide that the sound signature is not for you, or that they sound like crap. But it's another to just call them crappy because everyone else does and it seems like the popular thing to do.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 1: headphones ARE portable. Other than the super special headphones like planar and electrostatic, all headphones can be portable. Plus, Beats was NEVER the first one to the table in terms of promoting portability. Bose is far older than beats, and all of their headphones were advertised for travel, and I am sure there are companies far older that advertised portability as well. But even now, you could still take those denons out with you. Stick them in your car, in a book bag, or wear them. Get a little FiO amp and away you go. Sooooooooooo no idea what that point is about.
> 
> 2: headphones have been cool for a LOT longer than 2009. Headphones have been around since the 1880s and have been popular since. The only reason you probably just noticed that people have been wearing headphones all these years is because now the color catches your eye. Two major players have been Koss and Grado in popularizing headphones for the common man, and actually did a better job than beats by dre ever did. In fact, they did such a good job, they they never had to lie about their product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Monster is not some giant advertising genius either. Anyone can make a crappy product, make it shiny, and then run a giant propaganda campaign for it. Really it is not hard to do.
> 
> 4: I really could care less if people only liked the bass of the music, they are going to miss the rest of the music. Quite frankly, no matter how much someone says they are ONLY looking for bass, there are only three outcomes. Outcome 1, they are dumb as crap and they show off the bass to other people like those freaking car woofers AND they probably should spend the money trying to get their life together rather than on headphones. Outcome 2: They will end up missing the mids after time and go back to a different headphone. Outcome 3: they are tone def and don't pick up on bass to well.
> 
> 5: One thing I do not understand is why you keep making the point of their availability. Ummmm the only reason they are so readily available is because the profit margin on beats by dre by the store is out-freaking-rageous. The store probably on made a profit of about 10 pounds (at least out local store seems to only make about 20 USD in non adjusted profit on them) on those denons. The same store next to me makes about 50 bucks on the beats (it is another one of beats schemes). That means you pay less for headphones and more to keep the lights on in the store. It is not a mystery. Just a scam.


This is a pretty ignorant post. Just because someone like's bass doesn't mean they are stupid. We all have our preferences.

I don't think all headphones are that portable. Some are just too big and clunky like the A700s from audio technica, I would want to take those around.


----------



## Anoxy

I prefer my custom IEMs when out and about. Especially in the summer when wearing full sized cans isn't the most comfortable option.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhh wait. That was your video? Honestly I didn't read your post, and I could not make out what you said when you introduced yourself. I just clicked the play button and watched it. I assumed it was the 1000th video that I have seen about someone trying to somehow redeem beats by dre.
> 
> Well in that case let me be a little bit more clear.
> 
> A few things to start off with.
> 
> 1: headphones ARE portable. Other than the super special headphones like planar and electrostatic, all headphones can be portable. Plus, Beats was NEVER the first one to the table in terms of promoting portability. Bose is far older than beats, and all of their headphones were advertised for travel, and I am sure there are companies far older that advertised portability as well. But even now, you could still take those denons out with you. Stick them in your car, in a book bag, or wear them. Get a little FiO amp and away you go. Sooooooooooo no idea what that point is about.
> 
> 2: headphones have been cool for a LOT longer than 2009. Headphones have been around since the 1880s and have been popular since. The only reason you probably just noticed that people have been wearing headphones all these years is because now the color catches your eye. Two major players have been Koss and Grado in popularizing headphones for the common man, and actually did a better job than beats by dre ever did. In fact, they did such a good job, they they never had to lie about their product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3: Monster is not some giant advertising genius either. Anyone can make a crappy product, make it shiny, and then run a giant propaganda campaign for it. Really it is not hard to do.
> 
> 4: I really could care less if people only liked the bass of the music, they are going to miss the rest of the music. Quite frankly, no matter how much someone says they are ONLY looking for bass, there are only three outcomes. Outcome 1, they are dumb as crap and they show off the bass to other people like those freaking car woofers AND they probably should spend the money trying to get their life together rather than on headphones. Outcome 2: They will end up missing the mids after time and go back to a different headphone. Outcome 3: they are tone def and don't pick up on bass to well.
> 
> 5: One thing I do not understand is why you keep making the point of their availability. Ummmm the only reason they are so readily available is because the profit margin on beats by dre by the store is out-freaking-rageous. The store probably on made a profit of about 10 pounds (at least out local store seems to only make about 20 USD in non adjusted profit on them) on those denons. The same store next to me makes about 50 bucks on the beats (it is another one of beats schemes). That means you pay less for headphones and more to keep the lights on in the store. It is not a mystery. Just a scam.


1. Another head-fi person who states headphones are portable.
Don't get me wrong the HD25 ARE portable. The XB1000's are NOT portable headphones , nor are my D2000's - Just because you can fit them in your luggage doesn't mean they are portable. If your point and head-fi users' point were correct, then why do headphone companies make "portable headphones" and why do we have IEM's in the first place. Think. Thinking a D2000 is portable is borderline idiotic. Not suggest you are, but anyone who comes up to me to say that to my face will get a facepalm reaction. More so, they cannot even survive that portable aspect.
Think what you want though - your opinions on "portability" - I just find it hilarious personally.

2. Probably shows why you didn't pay attention tot he video. I even state "I'm only 21, and people have owned headphones longer than I've been around" - point is: Headphones have been popular for AUDIOPHILES and NOT the general public. Now there's a difference with a £10 set of "portable" headphones you use with your walkman and a set of £350 beats by dre's.

3. Yes they are, they really really are - do you know the story behind Monster and Interscope at all? If not - read up on it.
The ONLY reason beats by dre was a success was MARKETING - it made every big/small store in the UK (at least I can speak for the UK) want the beats by dre in their stores as it attracted customers.

4. So you only care about mids and highs and careless about bass? Well then that's your sound liking and preference - but that's extremely ignorant to people who listen to music that is dominated by bass.
Without a good sub and mid bass on any set of earphones or headphones I could and have owned, my music won't sound as "lively" - simply because it is missing that "omph"

5. It's quite simple - availability or should I say ACCESSIBILITY.
Let's put it this way - I know a quite loved amp company that went out of business as they couldn't get their products in stores - simply as they weren't influential enough.
Putting this into perspective - the Denon marketing manager told me: "We need this new Denon line to get a good buzz, and be available in as many stores as possible" - A lot of companies out there don't and can't have that power, as resellers just don't see the need to stock their products.
This is a huge point - as if there's not enough D2000's around the UK - then NO ONE WILL KNOW of the D2K's apart from a select few - which ALL leads back to people thinking the beats by dre pros are the best headphones in the world, simply because that's the ONLY thing they know best.
I can tell you for a fact that it was a SURPRISE to see the D2K's in HMV - I would have never expected it, and nor have seen it. The UK market is quite different from the US one - I went to best buy and demo'ed some audio technicas. For the life of me I haven't been able to see some AT's on shelf int he UK (again apart from specialist audio/hi-fi stores)

Finally to conclude on those points:
Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean they are rubbish - that also applies to the "crap video" comment which I take offensively EVEN if it wasn't my video.
If you got nothing good to say - then don't say it as some would like to put it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Head-fi transplant here. Anyone else?


huh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Also on the topic of Beats...
> 
> While I don't condone them as a good headphone choice, this whole trend towards hating them has gotten out of hand. People need to get off their high horse and realize that a lot of people prefer the sound signature they provide. They sound good with mainstream pop music, and that was the intent.
> 
> What's most appalling is that most people who hate on them haven't even listened with them. It's one thing to try them out and decide that the sound signature is not for you, or that they sound like crap. But it's another to just call them crappy because everyone else does and it seems like the popular thing to do.


Well that's the thing - I think Beats has opened consumers minds in trying to figure out what is out there, and what can also be had for the same price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I used to take my DT880s out, and I didn't give a ****.
> 
> I don't know why people would ever care about looking like a dick with big cans, who cares, if the sound is good then what does it matter to you what people think about how you listen?


A lot of people would care about looks - that's why the beats line was so popular with young male teens. Coloured versions of the beats were popular with young female teens.
Apart from looks though - it's about convenience - might be fine for you to carry around a set of headphones, but for me - carrying a set of headphones into university each day would render them broken - not only because I cycle, but mainly because storing them securely and properly would become a chore.
Depends on you and how you travel around really - that's why I've never been much of a headphone man, nor a laptop/tablet man.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I prefer my custom IEMs when out and about. Especially in the summer when wearing full sized cans isn't the most comfortable option.


Agreed. Especially fi you play any kind of sports - I play with my IEM's (cheap pair), freestyle football.
Which customs do you have out of interest?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I'm not worried about looks, I just don't like lugging around huge headphones.


Same here


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Which customs do you have out of interest?


1964 Ears V6 and Dream Earz Aud-7X. The V6 is a little more detailed and analytic while the 7X is more musical and fun for hip-hop/electronic stuff at the gym.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well that's the thing - I think Beats has opened consumers minds in trying to figure out what is out there, and what can also be had for the same price.


See I don't think most people want to open their minds and see what else is out there. People choosing Beats headphones over other 'hi-fi' options reminds me of people who choose to buy Apple computers rather than PCs. Or iOS rather than Android. They just want a consistent product that caters to the majority so they don't have to do any extra leg work sifting through tons of different PCs, Headphones, Cell-phones, etc.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Head-fi transplant here. Anyone else?


I lurk over there.


----------



## ANDMYGUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I used to take my DT880s out, and I didn't give a ****.
> 
> I don't know why people would ever care about looking like a dick with big cans, who cares, if the sound is good then what does it matter to you what people think about how you listen?


I like the way you think.


----------



## liquidzoo

People have been wearing headphones around in public for as long as I can remember. People may buy beats because they like the sound, but I'd wager that most buy them because they're the "in" thing. That's why you see them around and not, for example, Fanny Wang headphones, which are the _exact same thing_ minus the logo.

One invention I can think of that really popularized headphones: the Walkman. Sony came out with that and all of a sudden the masses wanted headphones. They weren't just for use at home anymore. Koss and some other companies capitalized on the now popular trend of wearing headphones wherever you went.

Just because some audiophile grade cans don't sound as good on the go (open ones or ones that need lots of amplification) doesn't mean they're not out there. Trust me, they are. I've seen it since before you were born.

And now that I've said that, I feel old. I'm going to lay down


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> See I don't think most people want to open their minds and see what else is out there. People choosing Beats headphones over other 'hi-fi' options reminds me of people who choose to buy Apple computers rather than PCs. Or iOS rather than Android. They just want a consistent product that caters to the majority so they don't have to do any extra leg work sifting through tons of different PCs, Headphones, Cell-phones, etc.


I agree completely with this. I personally didn't like the Beats signature so I didn't buy them, I try to steer ppl toward other option when I can but most don't want to hear about it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got my sister a Sansa Clip+ for her birthday to go with the K701 and O2 I got her for the last couple of holidays. Just installed rockbox on it.









I personally can't stand Beats but don't knock on people who actually like the sound signature. I do detest Beats however for selling headphones at those prices with that sort of SQ. That being said, if someone knows their options and still like Beats, so be it. Sound preference is subjective and we all got our own tastes.


----------



## nr9699

Just found this thread again after loosing track of it before I got my new headphones. Got my ATH-M50s two or so months ago, and it is SUCH an improvement over the unknown brand headphones I was using before. Music is better, games are clearer, and I can hear things that should be cut out in video that's being edited. No amp or DAC so far, but I hope to add a Fiio device of some sort soon so I can also power my gear on the go.

A side note on the Beats discuss, I agree with OC'ing Noob. Most people I talk to who own beats legitimately (or they're just really heavily brainwashed) love the sound of their Beats specifically for the music they listen to. They don't listen to other genres, so there really isn't a problem in that case.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> 1964 Ears V6 and Dream Earz Aud-7X. The V6 is a little more detailed and analytic while the 7X is more musical and fun for hip-hop/electronic stuff at the gym.
> See I don't think most people want to open their minds and see what else is out there. People choosing Beats headphones over other 'hi-fi' options reminds me of people who choose to buy Apple computers rather than PCs. Or iOS rather than Android. They just want a consistent product that caters to the majority so they don't have to do any extra leg work sifting through tons of different PCs, Headphones, Cell-phones, etc.


Very nice!
Now for the iOS vs Android - I'm an android boy - but used to have iOS products.
I was one of those "beats people" that went into a store, and bought the thing that my friends had, without even researching it.
Just like how in the video I alluded to myself buying the Beats Pros rather than the D2K's.
Very VERY few audio enthusiasts will ever tell you they thought of buying the beats pros - as that's supposedly frowned upon within the community of audio.

My point I'm trying to make is - Beats pros is a "audio solution" and as most of us know is an over-priced fashion solution.
However, for those that say - hey I want the beats, but what else is there out there? Or ask around and try and see what else there is - those are the people that have been buying other headphones.
There might not be that many - but I can guarantee you that due tot he backlash of people trying to say: "hey your beats suck" has made people aware that there are in fact other brands out there.

Now do they or do they not choose to accept those remarks is another thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> People have been wearing headphones around in public for as long as I can remember. People may buy beats because they like the sound, but I'd wager that most buy them because they're the "in" thing. That's why you see them around and not, for example, Fanny Wang headphones, which are the _exact same thing_ minus the logo.
> 
> One invention I can think of that really popularized headphones: the Walkman. Sony came out with that and all of a sudden the masses wanted headphones. They weren't just for use at home anymore. Koss and some other companies capitalized on the now popular trend of wearing headphones wherever you went.
> 
> Just because some audiophile grade cans don't sound as good on the go (open ones or ones that need lots of amplification) doesn't mean they're not out there. Trust me, they are. I've seen it since before you were born.
> 
> And now that I've said that, I feel old. I'm going to lay down


I remember those days when I used to carry around a walkman with some "£10 headphones".
Back then there was a difference - and a different opinion, an opinion where I don't think comes into play in the 2010 era of Beats.

Back then - it was popular to wear headphones, (take the first ever iPod with its iconic white earphones) because you wanted to show off to people that you had the "latest technology" and that you were cool enough to be wearing headphones, or having a walkman.
I know this especially for those that had iPods - some chose to not buy or try any other earphone, simply because of that "white cord".

I thus cannot relate back to the 1980's, but I certainly can refer back to the 90's, where white earphones were deemed the cool thing to have. Other brands, such as Sony came along trying to urge people to try their earphones and headphones due to that craze.
Now taking this back tot he Beats discussion: Beats was seen as the bridge between having a headphone as an accessory and having an "audiophile experience".

Anyway - long story short: I'm not defending the Beats, nor bashing them - I'm just commending them on their efforts to open up "audiophile grade headphones" to the masses. It might mean there are more people out there that have been buying beats for that reason - but you know what: At least they are now listening to what I deem as decent headphones and not "what came with my Samsung phone" - that's why I'm appropriative of what Beats have accomplished via marketing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got my sister a Sansa Clip+ for her birthday to go with the K701 and O2 I got her for the last couple of holidays. Just installed rockbox on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally can't stand Beats but don't knock on people who actually like the sound signature. I do detest Beats however for selling headphones at those prices with that sort of SQ. That being said, if someone knows their options and still like Beats, so be it. Sound preference is subjective and we all got our own tastes.


I don't like the sound signature myself, even though I listen to that music genre - but I can see why people would like it.
PS. nice of you to be giving those to your sister - I've done the same to my mother, father and cousins.
All of them really love what I've given them audio wise.
Which is another thing - people aren't dumb - but they are either brainwashed or just unaware.

Ie. Buying an intel CPU when you were unaware of AMD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nr9699*
> 
> Just found this thread again after loosing track of it before I got my new headphones. Got my ATH-M50s two or so months ago, and it is SUCH an improvement over the unknown brand headphones I was using before. Music is better, games are clearer, and I can hear things that should be cut out in video that's being edited. No amp or DAC so far, but I hope to add a Fiio device of some sort soon so I can also power my gear on the go.
> 
> A side note on the Beats discuss, I agree with OC'ing Noob. Most people I talk to who own beats legitimately (or they're just really heavily brainwashed) love the sound of their Beats specifically for the music they listen to. They don't listen to other genres, so there really isn't a problem in that case.


Well even for that genre, even though the beats do a good job - I'm sure you'll agree that there are more capable headphones out there for a much lesser cost.
Ie. your ATH-M50's are a prime example of that!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. Another head-fi person who states headphones are portable.
> Don't get me wrong the HD25 ARE portable. The XB1000's are NOT portable headphones , nor are my D2000's - Just because you can fit them in your luggage doesn't mean they are portable. If your point and head-fi users' point were correct, then why do headphone companies make "portable headphones" and why do we have IEM's in the first place. Think. Thinking a D2000 is portable is borderline idiotic. Not suggest you are, but anyone who comes up to me to say that to my face will get a facepalm reaction. More so, they cannot even survive that portable aspect.
> Think what you want though - your opinions on "portability" - I just find it hilarious personally.
> 
> 2. Probably shows why you didn't pay attention tot he video. I even state "I'm only 21, and people have owned headphones longer than I've been around" - point is: Headphones have been popular for AUDIOPHILES and NOT the general public. Now there's a difference with a £10 set of "portable" headphones you use with your walkman and a set of £350 beats by dre's.
> 
> 3. Yes they are, they really really are - do you know the story behind Monster and Interscope at all? If not - read up on it.
> The ONLY reason beats by dre was a success was MARKETING - it made every big/small store in the UK (at least I can speak for the UK) want the beats by dre in their stores as it attracted customers.
> 
> 4. So you only care about mids and highs and careless about bass? Well then that's your sound liking and preference - but that's extremely ignorant to people who listen to music that is dominated by bass.
> Without a good sub and mid bass on any set of earphones or headphones I could and have owned, my music won't sound as "lively" - simply because it is missing that "omph"
> 
> 5. It's quite simple - availability or should I say ACCESSIBILITY.
> Let's put it this way - I know a quite loved amp company that went out of business as they couldn't get their products in stores - simply as they weren't influential enough.
> Putting this into perspective - the Denon marketing manager told me: "We need this new Denon line to get a good buzz, and be available in as many stores as possible" - A lot of companies out there don't and can't have that power, as resellers just don't see the need to stock their products.
> This is a huge point - as if there's not enough D2000's around the UK - then NO ONE WILL KNOW of the D2K's apart from a select few - which ALL leads back to people thinking the beats by dre pros are the best headphones in the world, simply because that's the ONLY thing they know best.
> I can tell you for a fact that it was a SURPRISE to see the D2K's in HMV - I would have never expected it, and nor have seen it. The UK market is quite different from the US one - I went to best buy and demo'ed some audio technicas. For the life of me I haven't been able to see some AT's on shelf int he UK (again apart from specialist audio/hi-fi stores)
> 
> Finally to conclude on those points:
> Just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean they are rubbish - that also applies to the "crap video" comment which I take offensively EVEN if it wasn't my video.
> If you got nothing good to say - then don't say it as some would like to put it.
> huh?
> Well that's the thing - I think Beats has opened consumers minds in trying to figure out what is out there, and what can also be had for the same price.
> A lot of people would care about looks - that's why the beats line was so popular with young male teens. Coloured versions of the beats were popular with young female teens.
> Apart from looks though - it's about convenience - might be fine for you to carry around a set of headphones, but for me - carrying a set of headphones into university each day would render them broken - not only because I cycle, but mainly because storing them securely and properly would become a chore.
> Depends on you and how you travel around really - that's why I've never been much of a headphone man, nor a laptop/tablet man.
> Agreed. Especially fi you play any kind of sports - I play with my IEM's (cheap pair), freestyle football.
> Which customs do you have out of interest?
> Same here


response to 1: I have taken several headphones around school, work, or otherwise. All headphone ARE portable. Some of them are more compact than others, which benefit certain people, but to say that your XB1000s or denons aren't portable while beats are is not true. It is simply EASIER to take beats around with you, but you can certainly make other headphone work. Portability is all about how much you care about audio and how much you don't care about the others around you









Response to 2: That is what I am saying. Headphones have been popular to EVERYONE for quite some time. There has always been a need for headphones.... period. Were they always music oriented in the sense that say beats are.....maybe/maybe not... but they still have been prolific.

Response to 3: No they aren't THEY REALLY REALLY AREN'T!!! Any one with half a brain cell can get celebrity endorsement. The fact that monster has been successful do to a marketing campaign is sort of a "no duh" statement. If you think monster is special in the way that they advertise, then you need to take a business class. All it is is beats by dre has probably had more celebrity endorsements than any other brand...probably ever. That is about it. The more celebrities you have to endorse a product, the better the product will be. That strategy has not been a mystery for any real period of time.

Response to number 4: I chose my words a little bit more carefully than you give me credit for. I said ONLY bass. ONLY is the important word there. I am talking about someone who is willing to outright discard the mids and the highs to get better bass. That is why I called them stupid. Maybe ignorant was a better word. A few individuals I have worked with over the years came to mind. One of them has made a hobby of outright destroying headphones to only get bass. I am sorry but there is no other word for people who take 500 dollar audio technica headphones and then stuffs them full of cotton to drown out the highs. My point is more of a mirror of what you have to say. If you only focus on bass, then your music is going to sound like air pushing against your ears (again, only being the key word).

5: again, I don't see why anyone should care. Dennons don't get a "good buzz" because they look like boring headphones, they don't have celebrity endorsement, and the profit for stores to carry them and still compete with online retailers is crap. Not much else to it. But like I said, why is availability in store even an issue? So many UK online stores have all sorts of things in stock. Unless.......when you say accessibility, do you mean the ability to audition them? Because if so, then that is only an issue for the UK. In the US we have loads of stores to audition headphones. Best buy (I still hate them, but they probably have a good 60+ different headphones on display), Guitar center, your various "ma-pa" stores, and of course the high end hi-fi stores. That could be why I wasn't picking up on your point since in the US it is a non issue.

As for me thinking that beats by dre are crap because I don't like them.....no. Beats by dre are crap because most people who actually have actually done their research don't like beats by dre. If someone honestly came up to me and told me that they really enjoyed beats by dre pro headphones even though they tried on vmodas, audio technicas, sennheiser and so on, then good for them. I would be really happy for them. But don't think for a second that I am going to start recommending beats for bassphiles.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nr9699*
> 
> Just found this thread again after loosing track of it before I got my new headphones. Got my ATH-M50s two or so months ago, and it is SUCH an improvement over the unknown brand headphones I was using before. Music is better, games are clearer, and I can hear things that should be cut out in video that's being edited. No amp or DAC so far, but I hope to add a Fiio device of some sort soon so I can also power my gear on the go.
> 
> A side note on the Beats discuss, I agree with OC'ing Noob. Most people I talk to who own beats legitimately (or they're just really heavily brainwashed) love the sound of their Beats specifically for the music they listen to. They don't listen to other genres, so there really isn't a problem in that case.


Hey! Welcome back to the thread and I hope you stay and converse with the rest of us about headphones.







The M50's are definitely legit headphones. Many consider them the best bang of the buck for entry level audiophile headphones. Anyways, enjoy your stay!

I need to reinstall photoshop and edit my Stewie gif to sport a pair of LCD-2's.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*  Just like how in the video I alluded to myself buying the Beats Pros rather than the D2K's.


If you actually did this, I feel sorry for you


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> If you actually did this, I feel sorry for you


Nah, he sports a heavily modded pair of D2K's.

PS
D2K's remind me of Mr. Potato Head. No one buys one to just keep it stock it seems. Everyone who gets one usually ends up modding it one way or another; cups, pads, cable, ect


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nah, he sports a heavily modded pair of D2K's.
> 
> PS
> D2K's remind me of Mr. Potato Head. No one buys one to just keep it stock it seems. Everyone who gets one usually ends up modding it one way or another; cups, pads, cable, ect


I see, well that's better then


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just gauging interest. I will be offering if there is interest, a Plantronics PC Headset Speaker Switch if anyone wants it. It doesn't seem to add any noise to the sound, so I don't think it is bad quality.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Is there any way to easily edit our entries by ourselves yet?

I just traded my HF-2s for HD 650s. I'm eating my words on multiple headphones being unnecessary because I feel I have a triumvirate going on here.

W1000X: closed-back and great for gaming, sounds good for Saturday mornings (exciting). I really wish the modded T50RP FOTM would go away because the orthodynamic/planar craze is just too much and these things are woefully overlooked.

HD 650: relaxing like nothing else, the perfect headphones to come home to on weeknights. I still think they are overpriced and overrated but I love them. When I'm feeling down or sick (which usually gives me treble sensitivity) I will always pick these.

JH13: ToTL-class, technically without flaws and portable enough to bring anywhere.

I'm glad I chose two mid-fi headphones to complement the JH13 because using them all the time for everything was causing me to get jaded to them. Nonetheless I'll probably be looking to replace the W1000X with a W3000ANV before long..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Is there any way to easily edit our entries by ourselves yet?
> 
> I just traded my HF-2s for HD 650s. I'm eating my words on multiple headphones being unnecessary because I feel I have a triumvirate going on here.
> 
> W1000X: closed-back and great for gaming, sounds good for Saturday mornings (exciting). I really wish the modded T50RP FOTM would go away because the orthodynamic/planar craze is just too much and these things are woefully overlooked.
> 
> HD 650: relaxing like nothing else, the perfect headphones to come home to on weeknights. I still think they are overpriced and overrated but I love them. When I'm feeling down or sick (which usually gives me treble sensitivity) I will always pick these.
> 
> JH13: ToTL-class, technically without flaws and portable enough to bring anywhere.
> 
> I'm glad I chose two mid-fi headphones to complement the JH13 because using them all the time for everything was causing me to get jaded to them. Nonetheless I'll probably be looking to replace the W1000X with a W3000ANV before long..


I have updated your entry for you. If you check the box to send yourself a link after submitting the entry, you should receive an email with a link to edit your future entries. In the event you did not have the chance to do so, feel free to PM me for future updates to your entry. Enjoy!


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Is there any way to easily edit our entries by ourselves yet?
> 
> I just traded my HF-2s for HD 650s. I'm eating my words on multiple headphones being unnecessary because I feel I have a triumvirate going on here.
> 
> HD 650: relaxing like nothing else, the perfect headphones to come home to on weeknights. I still think they are overpriced and overrated but I love them. When I'm feeling down or sick (which usually gives me treble sensitivity) I will always pick these.


I agree with you completely. I got my HD 650s many years ago and I can't affod a monstor amp to make these really sing. The are great feeling and I love using them at work when I am coding. I do want some headphones that are just and comfortable, but would play better with my PC and Xbox. If it had a mic it would be sick, but the pc360 can be over priced.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz*
> 
> I agree with you completely. I got my HD 650s many years ago and I can't affod a monstor amp to make these really sing. The are great feeling and I love using them at work when I am coding. I do want some headphones that are just and comfortable, but would play better with my PC and Xbox. If it had a mic it would be sick, but the pc360 can be over priced.


You should be able to find an used Vahalla or Lyr for cheap. That would greatly enhance the sound of the HD650, plus you get to tube roll!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You should be able to find an used Vahalla or Lyr for cheap. That would greatly enhance the sound of the HD650, plus you get to tube roll!


Spriggs (another member) can also design you a headphone amp around your budget as well.

Schiit is hard to find used at a good price. They retain their value even though they shouldn't.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Spriggs (another member) can also design you a headphone amp around your budget as well.
> 
> Schiit is hard to find used at a good price. They retain their value even though they shouldn't.


Guess I was lucky then!







I got my Lyr as a bundle for super cheap. I got my lightly used Lyr plus 3 sets of tubes (2 of them from the 1960's), and a pair of tube savers for $450 shipped. The 2 sets of tubes are at least $60 each set and the tube savers go for $30 for higher quality ones. This puts the Lyr at $300-325 used calculating the depreciation in value of lightly used NOS tubes from the 60's, which to me seemed like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Guess I was lucky then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Lyr as a bundle for super cheap. I got my lightly used Lyr plus 3 sets of tubes (2 of them from the 1960's), and a pair of tube savers for $450 shipped. The 2 sets of tubes are at least $60 each set and the tube savers go for $30 for higher quality ones. This puts the Lyr at $300-325 used calculating the depreciation in value of lightly used NOS tubes from the 60's, which to me seemed like a pretty good deal.


Custom amp only cost me 250 with vintage GE tubes and it sounds a lot better then the lyr









Out of curiosity, what tubes in particular did you get?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I don't know if this is your thing, guys, but my Pro 550s LOVE the new Daft Punk single that got leaked.

http://pmd.sonic1029.com/audio/downloads/rick_lee/daftpunk_getlucky.mp3

HHHNNNNNGGHGHHGHGH

EDIT: Link is dead now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got the following matched sets bundled with my Lyr:
- Amperax Orange Globe from Holland
- Slyvania Green Hornets
- Stock GE tubes

In addition to those, I have purchased:
- Bugle Boys
- Orange Print
- Orange Globe Holland (backup tubes)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got the following matched sets bundled with my Lyr:
> - Amperax Orange Globe from Holland
> - Slyvania Green Hornets
> - Stock GE tubes
> 
> In addition to those, I have purchased:
> - Bugle Boys
> - Orange Print
> - Orange Globe Holland (backup tubes)




You know you want these though

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Telefunken-12AX7-ECC83-Vacuum-Tube-Amplitrex-Tested-Ribbed-Plates-Bottom-/121091044149?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c3196b335


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want these though
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Telefunken-12AX7-ECC83-Vacuum-Tube-Amplitrex-Tested-Ribbed-Plates-Bottom-/121091044149?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item1c3196b335


Ah... the so-called Holy Grail of Lyr tubes. I thought about buying some from Head-Fi, but decided I was ultimately content with the tubes I had.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

If I made a tube discussion thread, would anyone actually be interested in that? Or would it just be wasted effort?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If I made a tube discussion thread, would anyone actually be interested in that? Or would it just be wasted effort?


I would be interested, but TBH, it might be kind of dead or become very convoluted. The reason I say that is because there are many different types of tubes for different types of amps. Lyr and Vahalla use different types of tubes than say Woo Audio WA7. Chances are, unless people are talking about tubes for the same amp or amps that use the same types of tubes, discussion may not prove to be sustainable or meaningful. There is also the whole issue with a lot of people considering most tube affects to be more placebo than actual differences in sound quality and signature so the thread could also devolve into arguments like Apple news threads.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would be interested, but TBH, it might be kind of dead or become very convoluted. The reason I say that is because there are many different types of tubes for different types of amps. Lyr and Vahalla use different types of tubes than say Woo Audio WA7. Chances are, unless people are talking about tubes for the same amp or amps that use the same types of tubes, discussion may not prove to be sustainable or meaningful. There is also the whole issue with a lot of people considering most tube affects to be more placebo than actual differences in sound quality and signature so the thread could also devolve into arguments like Apple news threads.


HMmmmmm so what your saying is.....I should make an apple news thread









IDK, I might do a small poll and see what people think. If the poll turns into an apple news thread, then we certainly know the thread would be doomed from the start


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *Custom amp only cost me 250 with vintage GE tubes and it sounds a lot better then the lyr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Out of curiosity, what tubes in particular did you get?


You've got me interested







Can you provide any info on your amp? schematic maybe?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> You've got me interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any info on your amp? schematic maybe?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> You've got me interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you provide any info on your amp? schematic maybe?


Nope, but I know who can. I will get him on the thread somehow.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think i'm going to take the Bryston BHA-1 home for a little bit. I see it on the second hand market for $1000 so if I like it I can return it and buy it. it's not balanced end to end which is disappointing but oh well. Bryston has a 20 year warranty and it's transferable


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think the balanced inputs on the back are converted to single ended (unbalanced) then back to balanced output.

really nice board work. I think some journalist used the BDA-1 DAC for reference listening.



and of course everything is made in Canada


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I think i'm going to take the Bryston BHA-1 home for a little bit. I see it on the second hand market for $1000 so if I like it I can return it and buy it. it's not balanced end to end which is disappointing but oh well. Bryston has a 20 year warranty and it's transferable


Nice choice for a DAC. I'm still shopping around for a headphone amp and DAC, but there are some nice second-hand units for sale anyway. Of course, there are plenty of audio equipment being released this year. Not sure if my wallet can afford such equipment.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's a headphone amplifier









http://bryston.com/products/power_amps/BHA-1.html


----------



## rpgman1

Ah well I still need do more research then. Still there seems to be plenty of headphones, headphone amps, pre-amps, and DACs out there. Saving up money for the Fostex TH-900 headphones. Later on a headphone amp (solid-state or tube) and a DAC.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fostex over Audeze?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I was all ready to buy the Fostex TH-600 until they hit US shores with a $1299 price tag. one of the early reviews I read said it was going to be under $900 USD (I ran the Yen to USD exchange). if you like Bass you will enjoy the Audeze LCD-2/3. a lot of electronic heads own a pair.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Fostex over Audeze?


Looking for an all-rounder headphone that can do many things well. Problem is that the Fostex TH-900 is a sensitive headphone, so I have to carefully choose a headphone amp for it. Doesn't matter for DACs though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze headphones are pretty genre friendly except for classical. forgot to mention Audeze is working on a closed back design. Audeze and HiFiMAN headphones are pretty heavy (1lb) so I don't like to wear them for more than a couple hours so you might want to take that into consideration. I think we are seeing more amplifiers these days with lower output impedances.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMan-Ef5-Tube-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B004I3WB5M

the HiFiMAN EF5 is kinda cheaply made but cool. it's a hybrid design. it uses a 12AU7 tube for the input stage and a OP275 op-amp for the output stage with a DIP8 socket. also has a stepped attenuator and external power supply. the output impedance is only 1 or 2 ohm and voices well with Grado and Sennheiser headphones.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I was all ready to buy the Fostex TH-600 until they hit US shores with a $1299 price tag. one of the early reviews I read said it was going to be under $900 USD (I ran the Yen to USD exchange). if you like Bass you will enjoy the Audeze LCD-2/3. a lot of electronic heads own a pair.


http://pricejapan.com/front/e_good_info.php?code=1167&category=10

Just shy of $900 with fees.


----------



## silvrr

Picked up a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-M50's off another member on here. First pair of nice headphones and at first I thought they sounded really bright but I think my cheap IEMs are just really muddy/dull sounding.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze headphones are pretty genre friendly except for classical. forgot to mention Audeze is working on a closed back design. Audeze and HiFiMAN headphones are pretty heavy (1lb) so I don't like to wear them for more than a couple hours so you might want to take that into consideration. I think we are seeing more amplifiers these days with lower output impedances.


I mostly listen to J-pop and J-rock music, and watch anime. Didn't know Audeze is working on a closed back design. Yeah I don't want to suffer head and neck injuries just for wearing heavy headphones. Looking around other places, I decided on the Fostex TH-900 as my headphones and the NAD M51 as my DAC. Now I just need to pick a headphone amp. There are lots of choices out there, but have to be careful since it seems the Fostex TH-900 doesn't like most tube amps (there are some exceptions).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I mostly listen to J-pop and J-rock music, and watch anime. Didn't know Audeze is working on a closed back design. Yeah I don't want to suffer head and neck injuries just for wearing heavy headphones. Looking around other places, I decided on the Fostex TH-900 as my headphones and the NAD M51 as my DAC. Now I just need to pick a headphone amp. There are lots of choices out there, but have to be careful since it seems the Fostex TH-900 doesn't like most tube amps (there are some exceptions).


Do you like Ayumi Hamasaki?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I mostly listen to J-pop and J-rock music, and watch anime. Didn't know Audeze is working on a closed back design. Yeah I don't want to suffer head and neck injuries just for wearing heavy headphones. Looking around other places, I decided on the Fostex TH-900 as my headphones and the NAD M51 as my DAC. Now I just need to pick a headphone amp. There are lots of choices out there, but have to be careful since it seems the Fostex TH-900 doesn't like most tube amps (there are some exceptions).


Audeze has been showing a prototype at trade shows. it's supposed to come out sometime this year.




HiFi headphones will fatigue your neck or ears (too revealing). the Fostex probably won't.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and pricing is somewhere in between LCD-2 and LCD-3. this is not replacing the flagship LCD-3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Reminds me of the interchangeable Fischer Audio wooden cups!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Reminds me of the interchangeable Fischer Audio wooden cups!


It could be just because they're in the prototyping stage though... I can see trying tons of cup configurations out, so wanting them to be easily replaceable.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you like Ayumi Hamasaki?


I did long ago, but now went on to more Japanese music artists like ClariS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze has been showing a prototype at trade shows. it's supposed to come out sometime this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HiFi headphones will fatigue your neck or ears (too revealing). the Fostex probably won't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh and pricing is somewhere in between LCD-2 and LCD-3. this is not replacing the flagship LCD-3.


Those Audeze closed-back headphones look nice. Someone tried to carry the Fostex TH-900, but it requires a case with lots of foam inside or else the headband breaks. Have to narrow down my headphone amps to a few: Decware Zen Taboo Mk III, Eddie Current Zana Deluxe Special Edition, DNA Stratus, or Cavalli Liquid Gold. Of course the last amp is the best solid-state headphone amp and very expensive.


----------



## Matt607

Representing with RP-21's and ER6i's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I really want to try the Decware Zen Taboo MKIII. I can return it but the customs and restocking will kill it.


----------



## biatchi

weren't you building a tube amp?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I really want to try the Decware Zen Taboo MKIII. I can return it but the customs and restocking will kill it.


Yeah that's what happened to one person who ordered it since he was from Australia despite the lifetime warranty. Still, it does look like a great headphone tube amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> weren't you building a tube amp?


I'm almost done. acute bronchitis slowed me down.

everybody needs reference level gear


----------



## bumblebee1980

well maybe not audio enthusiast but audiophiles and engineers should have reference level gear otherwise how do I know what i'm building is any good? measurements only tell part of the story.


----------



## pez

Came to the conclusion that I'm probably going to order some Velours for my DT 770 LE 32s and get rid of the 770 80s. Not sure if it's the slight sound signature difference or the ohm difference (could be both, really), but a more satisfying bass is achieved with the LEs. It's especially nice out of portable devices (iPhone, iPad, MBA if you will).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I did long ago, but now went on to more Japanese music artists like ClariS.


How about just plain Japanese music? I ask because the animeesque music has a sort of synthetic sound that some people really like which should be considered in the headphone.

Here are some examples of non anime music (yes scandal has been featured in anime, but it is not the same as J-pop/rock)


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Came to the conclusion that I'm probably going to order some Velours for my DT 770 LE 32s and get rid of the 770 80s. Not sure if it's the slight sound signature difference or the ohm difference (could be both, really), but a more satisfying bass is achieved with the LEs. It's especially nice out of portable devices (iPhone, iPad, MBA if you will).


Are you using an amp with the 80s? If not, that would be the reason that the LEs sound better out of portable devices (my guess).


----------



## darkphantom

Hello to all in the club, I am looking for a <$100 gaming headset that I will use to not only game, but also watch movies and skype. I'm running some old ass sennheisers right now and the volume knob is starting to cause glitches in the sound output. I also would prefer noise canceling and over the ear as oppose to on ear or in ear.

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks in advanced!

tl;dr - what headset would you buy this instant for $100 total.


----------



## Fortunex

Sony MDR V6 would probably be my choice, or maybe Audio Technica ATH AD700. Plus a $5-$10 Zalman mic.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*  tl;dr - what headset would you buy this instant for $100 total.


None. I'd buy headphones


----------



## Anoxy

I'd buy earphones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Hello to all in the club, I am looking for a <$100 gaming headset that I will use to not only game, but also watch movies and skype. I'm running some old ass sennheisers right now and the volume knob is starting to cause glitches in the sound output. I also would prefer noise canceling and over the ear as oppose to on ear or in ear.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated! Thanks in advanced!
> 
> tl;dr - what headset would you buy this instant for $100 total.


Does it have to be a headset? Would you be willing to consider headphones and mic?


----------



## darkphantom

I guess I should have figured it is better to get two things that are good in their own respective fields than to get one that is trying to do two things at once.

Okay, so I've been eyeing the ATH AD900 but they're a bit out of my budget. I do have a webcam with a built it stereo mic that works really well, so I can save that expense for later on.

With that in mind, back to the main question.

For those that said earphones, why?

p.s. let me add that I am using the Maximus V Formula "SupremeFX" aka Realtek sound onboard sound.


----------



## Anoxy

I was just playing the semantics game. Get a nice pair of headphones and this Zalman Clip-On Mic

The ATH-AD700 are a pretty popular choice for gaming and they're only 100 bucks. Both of those together is only 8 bucks over your budget.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pay the extra $20 and get the Antlion Modmic instead. Zalman clip on microphone is absolutely terrible. it breaks easily, mediocre quality and picks up way too much background noise.

can we not have gaming headset talk in here? there is already half a dozen threads on page 1.......


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> For those that said earphones, why?


You will get much better sound for your money with a pair of headphones compared to a headset.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> can we not have gaming headset talk in here? there is already half a dozen threads on page 1.......


I don't see why not, but I also know that there are very few, if any, that would be recommended for purchase when compared to headphones and a separate mic.

That said, I don't mind headset talk.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Are you using an amp with the 80s? If not, that would be the reason that the LEs sound better out of portable devices (my guess).


Yeah, that's the point I was trying to get across, but I can tell the difference in the mids as I have read in a review. Mids are a bit less recessed, which works, because it helps out the mid bass a bit, too. I'm not very fond of mid-centric headphones, so that little boost was just right for my taste. The 770s are still a great set, but I think now it comes down more to that slight difference in sound signature.

I have yet to try my E11 with my iPhone 5, but I'm hesitant because it wasn't a great match with the S3, though the 5 has a 'colder' sound to it. It might be a good match, but I'll have to wait until tonight to determine that for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> pay the extra $20 and get the Antlion Modmic instead. Zalman clip on microphone is absolutely terrible. it breaks easily, mediocre quality and picks up way too much background noise.
> 
> can we not have gaming headset talk in here? there is already half a dozen threads on page 1.......


Huh...?

If anything, the mic doesn't break unless you rip it from the jack. I've ran over it countless times with my chair, had the chair be on it for hours, and transported it in a fairly rough method a few times between locations.

As far as sound quality, Mic has sounded great coming from a friend using it, and he's said the same about mine. If you're picking up background noise like that, theres likely a setting out of whack.

Between 'meh' sound card and 'meh' voice client, I can't think of why you would think so lowly of it.


----------



## Anoxy

Also considering the glowing reviews on Amazon...hard to go wrong there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> can we not have gaming headset talk in here? there is already half a dozen threads on page 1.......


Where else would they go to learn about their options? By coming in here and asking about headsets, it allows us to offer a different direction. Ultimately, it is beneficial to this thread because it brings in activity and potential new members for the club. If someone comes in with a Razr headset or Beats headphones and we help them discover new sound that they enjoy, I consider it a win-win personally.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that's the point I was trying to get across, but I can tell the difference in the mids as I have read in a review. Mids are a bit less recessed, which works, because it helps out the mid bass a bit, too. I'm not very fond of mid-centric headphones, so that little boost was just right for my taste. The 770s are still a great set, but I think now it comes down more to that slight difference in sound signature.
> 
> I have yet to try my E11 with my iPhone 5, but I'm hesitant because it wasn't a great match with the S3, though the 5 has a 'colder' sound to it. It might be a good match, but I'll have to wait until tonight to determine that for sure.
> .


I found the S3 to have a colder sound than the S1 with voodoo sound.
I much preferred the S1's sound.


----------



## Arizonian

Hey guys, before I head over to Schiit Audio support today to tomorrow I have a problem thought I'd check the club first.

My Schiit DAC isn't being recognized by windows. Strangest thing because my computer sat all day working night before.

Unplugged everything including power. Rebooted. Plugged power & USB back in.
Tried other USB ports in the back. Including swapped out known working ones with other devices. All work.
Uninstalled in device manager.
Checked motherboard and Win 8 for drivers or updates.
Re-installed Windows 8.

So anyone else come across this? I'm now leaning toward dead DAC. _I figure if it was the AMP, I'd still get sound just not amplified._


----------



## liquidzoo

Do you have another computer to try it in, just to be sure?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey guys, before I head over to Schiit Audio support today to tomorrow I have a problem thought I'd check the club first.
> 
> My Schiit DAC isn't being recognized by windows. Strangest thing because my computer sat all day working night before.
> 
> Unplugged everything including power. Rebooted. Plugged power & USB back in.
> Tried other USB ports in the back. Including swapped out known working ones with other devices. All work.
> Uninstalled in device manager.
> Checked motherboard and Win 8 for drivers or updates.
> Re-installed Windows 8.
> 
> So anyone else come across this? I'm now leaning toward dead DAC. _I figure if it was the AMP, I'd still get sound just not amplified._


Have you tried it on another PC that has Windows 7? If it still doesn't work then it could be the DAC. Not many audio equipment have drivers for Win 8 yet, but seems to work fine in Win 7.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey guys, before I head over to Schiit Audio support today to tomorrow I have a problem thought I'd check the club first.
> 
> My Schiit DAC isn't being recognized by windows. Strangest thing because my computer sat all day working night before.
> 
> Unplugged everything including power. Rebooted. Plugged power & USB back in.
> Tried other USB ports in the back. Including swapped out known working ones with other devices. All work.
> Uninstalled in device manager.
> Checked motherboard and Win 8 for drivers or updates.
> Re-installed Windows 8.
> 
> So anyone else come across this? I'm now leaning toward dead DAC. _I figure if it was the AMP, I'd still get sound just not amplified._


I would test on a new user as well as new system to make sure. I would also connect it to powered speakers if you have any to see if it could be a dead amp issue. I don't know if the DAC can still output audible sound without some sort of amp as the instructions were very clear that it needed an amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that's the point I was trying to get across, but I can tell the difference in the mids as I have read in a review. Mids are a bit less recessed, which works, because it helps out the mid bass a bit, too. I'm not very fond of mid-centric headphones, so that little boost was just right for my taste. The 770s are still a great set, but I think now it comes down more to that slight difference in sound signature.
> 
> I have yet to try my E11 with my iPhone 5, but I'm hesitant because it wasn't a great match with the S3, though the 5 has a 'colder' sound to it. It might be a good match, but I'll have to wait until tonight to determine that for sure.
> Huh...?
> 
> If anything, the mic doesn't break unless you rip it from the jack. I've ran over it countless times with my chair, had the chair be on it for hours, and transported it in a fairly rough method a few times between locations.
> 
> As far as sound quality, Mic has sounded great coming from a friend using it, and he's said the same about mine. If you're picking up background noise like that, theres likely a setting out of whack.
> 
> Between 'meh' sound card and 'meh' voice client, I can't think of why you would think so lowly of it.


I have broken three of them. they fall apart faster than a chinese motorcycle. it's a cheap dynamic microphone with no noise cancelling. waste of $10. Antlion Modmic is a condenser, better features and less noisy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally use a Logitech USB mic


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Where else would they go to learn about their options? By coming in here and asking about headsets, it allows us to offer a different direction. Ultimately, it is beneficial to this thread because it brings in activity and potential new members for the club. If someone comes in with a Razr headset or Beats headphones and we help them discover new sound that they enjoy, I consider it a win-win personally.


tell the audio editor to create content for people to consume. restructure the forums. move it up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hey guys, before I head over to Schiit Audio support today to tomorrow I have a problem thought I'd check the club first.
> 
> My Schiit DAC isn't being recognized by windows. Strangest thing because my computer sat all day working night before.
> 
> Unplugged everything including power. Rebooted. Plugged power & USB back in.
> Tried other USB ports in the back. Including swapped out known working ones with other devices. All work.
> Uninstalled in device manager.
> Checked motherboard and Win 8 for drivers or updates.
> Re-installed Windows 8.
> 
> So anyone else come across this? I'm now leaning toward dead DAC. _I figure if it was the AMP, I'd still get sound just not amplified._


Like the others have said - try another PC.
Reinstalling windows, just for the amp - - you trooper you!

Also might be worth trying a different USB cable (Not just port)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally use a Logitech USB mic


Amen to that.
Although recently I've been fine using my mic on my C615 to communicate with my friend via Skype, whilst we game on WOT.


----------



## bumblebee1980

"don't buy that headset.. buy the AD700 and Clip on" we've been hijacking threads forever around here. it's time to get organized.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> tell the audio editor to create content for people to consume. restructure the forums. move it up.


While I would love to be able to push this sub-forum and the audio forum in general up higher, the fact remains that other things have far greater activity and therefore have priority on OCN (OCN is ultimately a computer forum). In order for me to try and push for increased visibility for the OCN Headphones Club and the Audio sub-forum in general, we have to first increase the activity to prove it is worthwhile for the admin or moderator to consider moving us up higher. I do have a few plans to do so and will be asking for feedback and assistance later on. To outline some of my plans:

- I will be offering a freebie Plantronics PC Headset Speaker Switch with the requirements that one has to be part of the OCN Headphone Club. Hopefully this will push awareness for people looking into audio switches.
- I am trying to figure out a way to encourage members to help recruit new members though given a free club/lounge, there are really no incentives I can provide. Ideas include OCN Headphone Club MVP (custom first post mention, not any sort of real title)
- Possibly starting an Headphones/Audio Deals thread if moderators allow to at least encourage people to stop by and take a look

If any one has additional suggestions or feedback, please pass them on or post them. Just keep in mind to come up with suggestions and feedback that are within the rules of OCN.

PS: I am also considering a Headphone Setup Pictures thread to see if lure some interest with model shots of our headphone setups. This was how I was lured in originally to modding and liquid cooling. I saw pictures, thought it looked totally awesome, and tried it out and fell in love.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you build it they will come.

you get some people to write exclusive content. review some products and put it on the front page. you move the forums up so they are not buried at the bottom where no one can find them then you restructure them into sub-forums.

you got nothing to lose.

I feel like i'm the only one who cares which is even more disturbing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if you build it they will come.
> 
> you get some people to write exclusive content. review some products and put it on the front page. you move the forums up so they are not buried at the bottom where no one can find them then you restructure them into sub-forums.
> 
> you got nothing to lose.
> 
> I feel like i'm the only one who cares which is even more disturbing.


If you and others are willing to showcase some OCN exclusive reviews I will be more than happy to put together something and present it to Chinesekiwi and see if he can try anything out. I am still working on my review, but have not had much time lately outside of work and gaming. Eventually I will have it posted. TBH, I care very much to make headphones and audio in general more visible and important on OCN, hence my efforts to try and revive activity. Believe me, I understand what you would like to see happen and I agree with you on most points wholeheartedly. PM me your ideas and we can definitely work together on something that seems like it will work!

PS
To make it clear, I am not a moderator nor do I have any influence personally in the Audio sub-forum outside of this immediate thread. Just like you and anyone else, I have personal ideas and opinions as well as feedback that I can provide. What it also means is I cannot do any sort of forum re-structuring but I will sure as hell push for it provided I can offer a legitimate game plan. It is one thing to go "I want x,y, and z features" and quite another to say "I have these ideas and this plan of how to execute it. Do you think we can try to work something out and try it?"


----------



## bumblebee1980

generating more traffic here is a good thing. this place is so disorganized. people stumble around in the dark hijacking threads. it doesn't have to be this way. Kiwi should want this and carry the torch.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> generating more traffic here is a good thing. this place is so disorganized. people stumble around in the dark hijacking threads. it doesn't have to be this way. Kiwi should want this and carry the torch.


OK. So we have an idea. Let's get some OCN reviews together (Totally Dubbed and Simca have a few great ones) and I can put together a general plan and work on some logical restructuring ideas with anyone who wants to help and present it to Chinesekiwi and see what he thinks. I am willing to put in any effort needed to help!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK. So we have an idea. Let's get some OCN reviews together (Totally Dubbed and Simca have a few great ones) and I can put together a general plan and work on some logical restructuring ideas with anyone who wants to help and present it to Chinesekiwi and see what he thinks. I am willing to put in any effort needed to help!


Cheers.
I do have a LOT of reviews...just none of them (audio wise) on OCN.
In a months time, when I have a little more time I could "port them" across to OCN if you would like and/or see it as an opportunity?

Only got 2-3 reviews on headphones...but amps and earphones wise...quite a few (over 30)


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm not talking about community reviews. I mean people chosen by Kiwi to actually write for this site maybe even video content. of course people are always welcome to post a review or opinion but if i'm Kiwi the first thing i'm doing is using the "Overclock.net" name to get products to review.

if someone on Youtube can do it.. Kiwi can and do it better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cheers.
> I do have a LOT of reviews...just none of them (audio wise) on OCN.
> In a months time, when I have a little more time I could "port them" across to OCN if you would like and/or see it as an opportunity?
> 
> Only got 2-3 reviews on headphones...but amps and earphones wise...quite a few (over 30)


Any informative reviews will be will be great! I feel like having a place where people can go to for informative reviews would greatly help increase activity.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> pay the extra $20 and get the Antlion Modmic instead. Zalman clip on microphone is absolutely terrible. it breaks easily, mediocre quality and picks up way too much background noise.
> 
> can we not have gaming headset talk in here? there is already half a dozen threads on page 1.......


My Zalman is just starting to break now, I've had it for around 3 years now. Sound quality is fine, although it does pick up a lot of background noise (there are some mods that can alleviate this, or one can just use a better voice program). I don't know how you managed to break 3 of them. Definitely worth the $10.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have broken three of them. they fall apart faster than a chinese motorcycle. it's a cheap dynamic microphone with no noise cancelling. waste of $10. Antlion Modmic is a condenser, better features and less noisy.


I still don't know how you're able to do that unless you're snatching them up.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Like the others have said - try another PC.
> Reinstalling windows, just for the amp - - you trooper you!
> 
> Also might be worth trying a different USB cable (Not just port)


Side note - I saw your video on Beats and thought it was well expressed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would test on a new user as well as new system to make sure. I would also connect it to powered speakers if you have any to see if it could be a dead amp issue. I don't know if the DAC can still output audible sound without some sort of amp as the instructions were very clear that it needed an amp.


Thank for both your suggestions.

Re-installing Win 8 was easier than trying to hook it up in the kids room last night while they were asleep.

So I did give the upstairs computer a try this morning and also tried with USB cable it came with and another I had lying around. Unrecognizable. Well verdict is out....DAC died. It's only been about two months I think.....but things happen. Now to find out about Schiit support and see where that takes me. Will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I still don't know how you're able to do that unless you're snatching them up.


the Zalman clip on breaks easily. this isn't news. I have been around since people have been recommending that silly clip on. there are better products now.


----------



## darkphantom

Okay, so scratch the stand-alone mic situation as i'll work on that later.

For the in-ear or ear-phones, I see the ease of taking it with me wherever I go but I guess if I were to have some, they would have to be durable as to not get damaged by the random tugging I would do at times ( I know I should be tugging but it happens at times!)

The other part of me says just buy over the ear instead of headphones as I use my Galaxy S3's headset for the ear phones which are fine by me. If I were to go the ear-phones route, I would want a headset.

Right now, I would probably stick to the headphones category unless a better recommendation comes up.

TIA gents!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm not talking about community reviews. I mean people chosen by Kiwi to actually write for this site maybe even video content. of course people are always welcome to post a review or opinion but if i'm Kiwi the first thing i'm doing is using the "Overclock.net" name to get products to review.
> 
> if someone on Youtube can do it.. Kiwi can and do it better.


You'll be extremely surprised that people that can write reviews, often don't / can't / are shy to make videos.
I do both though. I've always believed in visual content over written material. Ie. graphs to demonstrate your theories, pictures to show what you are reviewing and talking about, videos to explain written guides and potentially dangerous things.

In other news - OCN could get products to review, but I somewhat doubt that a place like OCN (that's a PC forum) will be able to get audio products.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Side note - I saw your video on Beats and thought it was well expressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank for both your suggestions.
> 
> Re-installing Win 8 was easier than trying to hook it up in the kids room last night while they were asleep.
> 
> So I did give the upstairs computer a try this morning and also tried with USB cable it came with and another I had lying around. Unrecognizable. Well verdict is out....DAC died. It's only been about two months I think.....but things happen. Now to find out about Schiit support and see where that takes me. Will have to wait until tomorrow.


Thanks for the comment








And as for the DAC - let us know how it goes! At least you tried everything you possibly could on your end (even re-installed windows!)


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Zalman came from a pre-Skype era. when someone was looking for a gaming headset we would hijack the thread and try to explain why the AD700 and Zalman was better (sound familiar?







). the truth is the Zalman wasn't very good to begin with but there were no alternatives except 3.5mm/USB 1.0 desktop microphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll be extremely surprised that people that can write reviews, often don't / can't / are shy to make videos.
> I do both though. I've always believed in visual content over written material. Ie. graphs to demonstrate your theories, pictures to show what you are reviewing and talking about, videos to explain written guides and potentially dangerous things.
> 
> In other news - OCN could get products to review, but I somewhat doubt that a place like OCN (that's a PC forum) will be able to get audio products.
> Thanks for the comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the DAC - let us know how it goes! At least you tried everything you possibly could on your end (even re-installed windows!)


Headfonia and Innerfidelity have some great writers. I just mean a little more up and up. nothing hokey like cell phone pictures. some sites will have someone unbox and take photos then send the product to the actual person reviewing it so all the media is consistent across the board


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Zalman clip on breaks easily. this isn't news. I have been around since people have been recommending that silly clip on. there are better products now.


But the idea is that for $10, there isn't. If you're gaming, I don't want your voice seducing me while I'm playing a game, and even then the Zalman mic has great volume, and great clarity. It's not a studio mic, and it's also a third of the price of the mic that you're recommending. It's almost like saying, "oh you're Triple.fi's are ok, but customs are better". Sure, but for the fraction of the cost that it is, it's an outstanding solution. I'm not trying to keep this argument going, but each one remains great in their respective 'leagues'.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Headfonia and Innerfidelity have some great writers. I just mean a little more up and up. nothing hokey like cell phone pictures. some sites will have someone unbox and take photos then send the product to the actual person reviewing it so all the media is consistent across the board


I consider them somewhat different actually.
ie Tyll at innerfidelity.
To me he is an audio engineer that loves his work. So what he did, is choose to examine the headphones, then move into reviews.
There's a few like Tyll - by that I mean - excellent audio engineers, who have the equipment to test - and naturally, if they share it, and word it carefully - it becomes a review.
Tyll is a brilliant and professional reviewer. In my eyes ranked one of the very few that gets to the point and writes more OBJECTIVE reviews. With that said, they are rarely subjective - which in essence is nice...but not always good, as it is always judged based on the graphs. I would love to see a more "personal" side to Tyll and reviewers like him.

Me on the other hand, I'm completely the opposite. I'm way too subjective in my reviews, and even though I try to be objective, I don't have the $$$ to pay for audio testing equipment, in order to get a bit more objective data for my reviews.

Point I'm making - there's still not that many "reviewers" how there. Not as many as you think, that both write and video.


----------



## pez

I wish I had the kind of money to be a reviewer. Smartphones and headphones...and recently GPUs (again) are starting to my huge interest. Maybe now that I'm graduating I'll get a great job and have money to do it....lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wish I had the kind of money to be a reviewer. Smartphones and headphones...and recently GPUs (again) are starting to my huge interest. Maybe now that I'm graduating I'll get a great job and have money to do it....lol.


It doesn't cost anything to be a reviewer. I barely have money - I'm still a student.
Back in 2007, when I started with youtube, I started taking things to review - literally I reviewed everything in my room - that's how I started.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm talking about writers like joker, john grandberg, lieven and a bunch of other guest writers. these guys do all the heavy lifting.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It doesn't cost anything to be a reviewer. I barely have money - I'm still a student.
> Back in 2007, when I started with youtube, I started taking things to review - literally I reviewed everything in my room - that's how I started.


Sure, but like I said, I have a limited interest scope. I'd be a lot less enthusiastic about reviewing the comforter on my bed than the pair of Grado headphones I have lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm talking about writers like joker, john grandberg, lieven and a bunch of other guest writers. these guys do all the heavy lifting.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sure, but like I said, I have a limited interest scope. I'd be a lot less enthusiastic about reviewing the comforter on my bed than the pair of Grado headphones I have lol.


hehe


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiGuy or DJAmtrax whatever he calls himself these days completely sold his soul. his channel has become nothing but Apple store headphones, Tone Audio plugs and freeloaders begging for a pair of Beats headphones.

if that guy can get review samples.. anybody here can lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> HiFiGuy or DJAmtrax whatever he calls himself these days completely sold his soul. his channel has become nothing but Apple store headphones, Tone Audio plugs and freeloaders begging for a pair of Beats headphones.
> 
> if that guy can get review samples.. anybody here can lol


Well he buys quite a few things himself....I respect him, even though his headphones of choice aren't the ones I would like to review.
End of the day - he reviews what he wants - so do I - if one doesn't enjoy reviewing, then there's no point in doing it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

he puts up a piece of content every week which is smart but there is no consistency to his madness. I loved his old channel.. Beyerdynamic T1, Sennheiser HD800, Focal Mezzo Utopia, McIntosh, etc. but now he unboxes Monster Headphones, B&W P3, Sol Republic, etc. I think he owns HD800, HD650, AKG K701, Denon AH-D7000, Beyerdynamic T1, Sony MDR-SA5000. what does he choose to bring to a Head-Fi meet... Ferrari by Logic3 headphone.

more like LoFiGuy528.

still the best video


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> he puts up a piece of content every week which is smart but there is no consistency to his madness. I loved his old channel.. Beyerdynamic T1, Sennheiser HD800, Focal Mezzo Utopia, McIntosh, etc. but now he unboxes Monster Headphones, B&W P3, Sol Republic, etc. I think he owns HD800, HD650, AKG K701, Denon AH-D7000, Beyerdynamic T1, Sony MDR-SA5000. what does he choose to bring to a Head-Fi meet... Ferrari by Logic3 headphone.
> 
> more like LoFiGuy528.
> 
> still the best video


maybe he is paid for those reviews and/or gets them for free - you can't say no to freebies.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What would really help revitalize the audio department is if we had an OCN Audio Review channel where members contribute videos. The problems with that are 1) having enough people who have time to make review videos and 2) consistently outputting quality reviews. That said, if the review isn't great I suppose we can stick a kitten somewhere in the video and score a few thousand more clicks.







Be on the look out guys for a post from me with a Audio forum restructuring outline asking for feedback before I show Chinesekiwi and see what he thinks as well as some additional ideas.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> maybe he is paid for those reviews and/or gets them for free - you can't say no to freebies.


More than likely both anyway. What I wouldn't give for those headphones. For headphone amps and DAC reviews, I see more likely loaners that you review and then return to the manufacturer or owner, especially if they're custom-made or limited production models.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my Audeze did not come bullet proof haha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my Audeze did not come bullet proof haha


Are there such things as bullet resistant headphones or rather, headphones that are actually that durable?


----------



## bumblebee1980

maybe aviator or isolation headphones for firing ranges. pretty industrial.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> More than likely both anyway. What I wouldn't give for those headphones. For headphone amps and DAC reviews, I see more likely loaners that you review and then return to the manufacturer or owner, especially if they're custom-made or limited production models.


depends on the company really. I've had things to keep myself. Others (rarely) I had to send back.
Funnily enough it is the large companies that want items returned (ie sennheiser) and also resellers of products, that can't afford (unlike the manufacturers) to give products - but at no point does hifiman ever say he got them from a certain place or thanks any place that he got them from - which makes me think that he buys them all himself. I could be wrong.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are there such things as bullet resistant headphones or rather, headphones that are actually that durable?


hahaha bullet proof headphones...now I'de love to see that. (Headphones, we aren't talking military ones, we are talking normal headphones







)


----------



## bumblebee1980

he did buy all the Mid-Fi and Hi-Fi headphones in his older videos. he also sells a lot of them on Head-Fi. a lot of those headphones are pretty old and those companies probably don't give out samples anymore. I think there is a running gag for 2 years now that Audeze is going to send him a pair of headphones.. he also says he doesn't review IEM because he has no experience with them..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> he did buy all the Mid-Fi and Hi-Fi headphones in his older videos. he also sells a lot of them on Head-Fi. a lot of those headphones are pretty old and those companies probably don't give out samples anymore. I think there is a running gag for 2 years now that Audeze is going to send him a pair of headphones.. he also says he doesn't review IEM because he has no experience with them..


well that could be a good reason - also because he might not need or want IEM's so fair play to him.

As for Audeze, I can and will try to get a loan of the LCD2/3's when I have time to do it


----------



## bumblebee1980

surprised he doesn't own a pair.

OCN Youtube channel should be called are_you_OCD_like_me?

haha


----------



## bumblebee1980

his channel started out recording unboxings of headphones he bought for himself but now it's a completely different thing.

how about HiFiGirl529

"this is my tube amp.. there are many like it but this one is mine!"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> his channel started out recording unboxings of headphones he bought for himself but now it's a completely different thing.
> 
> how about HiFiGirl529
> 
> "this is my tube amp.. there are many like it but this one is mine!"


dude...be respectful to others.
Even if they aren't here, it isn't nice to talk about someone like that.
If you haven't got something nice to say, then don't say it - keep it to yourself.


----------



## bumblebee1980

as to the clubbing people take here on a daily basis? I don't think i'm going to lose any sleep over it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> as to the clubbing people take here on a daily basis? I don't think i'm going to lose any sleep over it


haha well at least they know they are being "clubbed".
Clubbing....I miss clubbing. As in going out clubbing, not physically clubbing people...hahaha

EDIT:
That sounds none the better...even trying to justify myself.
I'll just crawl back to my hole now...


----------



## bumblebee1980

yar

/shares her soft serve ice cream with everybody

having one of those one day only heat waves in Cybertron


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> yar
> 
> /shares her soft serve ice cream with everybody
> 
> having one of those one day only heat waves in Cybertron


well at least you don't have to go through rain....like everyday!
WELCOME TO ENGLAND!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to figure out if it is worth buying a portable amplifier for my Cowon J3... What do you guys think?

PS
Does anyone know how to reach Simca? I want to see if I can convince her to come back at least to this thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is worth buying a portable amplifier for my Cowon J3... What do you guys think?
> 
> PS
> Does anyone know how to reach Simca? I want to see if I can convince her to come back at least to this thread.


what happened to her?
I mean since when did she "leave"?

As for amp...I've never seen the point in an amp, unless it isn't loud enough for you already. (in principle)
That said, my ZO2....does something so special to the sound, that I love it, and can't listen to music without it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it is worth buying a portable amplifier for my Cowon J3... What do you guys think?
> 
> PS
> Does anyone know how to reach Simca? I want to see if I can convince her to come back at least to this thread.


Try her on steam.

I must warn you though, she is the type of person who would probably see that you are from OCN and then nuke any info on her OCN account to prevent people from contacting her in the future. So if you want to do it, make sure that you do it well and are successful the first time around.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Try her on steam.
> 
> I must warn you though, she is the type of person who would probably see that you are from OCN and then nuke any info on her OCN account to prevent people from contacting her in the future. So if you want to do it, make sure that you do it well and are successful the first time around.


Hmm... are any of you friends that still converse with her?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Try her on steam.
> 
> I must warn you though, she is the type of person who would probably see that you are from OCN and then nuke any info on her OCN account to prevent people from contacting her in the future. So if you want to do it, make sure that you do it well and are successful the first time around.


Thanks I will give it a shot! Hopefully I can find someone that is her friend and is willing to talk to her before I message her myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what happened to her?
> I mean since when did she "leave"?
> 
> As for amp...I've never seen the point in an amp, unless it isn't loud enough for you already. (in principle)
> That said, my ZO2....does something so special to the sound, that I love it, and can't listen to music without it.


Not sure and since it seemed kind of personal, I did not inquire further. I will look into a ZO2. I would like to use my J3 with my LCD-2 at work and I am sure an amp is more beneficial than no amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks I will give it a shot! Hopefully I can find someone that is her friend and is willing to talk to her before I message her myself.
> Not sure and since it seemed kind of personal, I did not inquire further. I will look into a ZO2. I would like to use my J3 with my LCD-2 at work and I am sure an amp is more beneficial than no amp.


I'm rpetty sure the ZO2 won't be for you, as I'm sure you want the utmost mids - something like the E11 might be more up your street. but for ANY BASS concerns...drop everything, buy a ZO2







!


----------



## darkphantom

Okay, is there really a big difference between the AD700s and the AD900s? The price is about $70 difference but to a non-audiophile, will it be noticeable?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Okay, is there really a big difference between the AD700s and the AD900s? The price is about $70 difference but to a non-audiophile, will it be noticeable?


Depends on source (DAC, Sound Card, Onboard) and audio source (mp3, m4a, flac). Both are efficient so amp won't factor in as much. You can have the best headphones on the planet and it wouldn't matter if your music recordings are poor. If anything, it will make you hate some of your files. When I first got my SR60, I deleted about a third of my music. When I got my K701, I deleted a lot more. Of course I replaced them with flac versions though.


----------



## philologos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Okay, is there really a big difference between the AD700s and the AD900s? The price is about $70 difference but to a non-audiophile, will it be noticeable?


The AD700 and AD900 are really quite different. The AD700 has angled drivers while the AD900 has flat ones. The effect of this is that the AD700 sounds like you're sitting in the audience of a concert hall, while the AD900 sounds like you're on stage. The AD900 has a much more forward sound and a more prominent midrange that one either loves or hates. The bass is slightly more extended on the AD900 too.

The AD900 can't rightly be considered an "improved" AD700, although the build quality certainly is better. The AD900 is noticeably lighter but the clamping force is higher, which makes it harder to forget you're wearing headphones. The AD900 is more of a precision instrument, meaning it must be placed on the head a certain way for the best comfort. The AD700 can be worn more casually. Also, many people complain that their ears touch the drivers on the AD900, which is less common with the AD700 due to the drivers being angled.

Both are great headphones. I would suggest the AD700 if you're a non-audiophile and are new to headphones.

Also, Audio Technica recently updated their Air series of headphones. There is now a AD700x and a AD900x. It seems like the 900x has angled drivers like the AD700, so they don't compare directly to the old AD900. I haven't heard these new phones so I can't comment on them.


----------



## GOTFrog

ok what program do you guys use to rip cds, just whatever or does it make a difference? going to to redo most of my music cause yeah they suck. I dont really care for flac since I mostly listen to music on my note2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> ok what program do you guys use to rip cds, just whatever or does it make a difference? going to to redo most of my music cause yeah they suck. I dont really care for flac since I mostly listen to music on my note2.


shouldn't matter - if anything I use windows media player - 320kbps


----------



## GOTFrog

thats what I thought but wanted to make sure, I just have some very crappy bitrate from my 1st mp3 player (64 MB)


----------



## liquidzoo

ITunes will do mp3 320, J.River Media Jukebox will do flac for free as well.

The Note 2 will play flac files. Gone Mad Media Player, Power Amp, and many others will play it.


----------



## GOTFrog

yeah but size restraints.


----------



## Arizonian

Well sent my Schiit DAC into Schiit this morning with RMA. Last night already felt not having it. Got a new monitor last week and I've been gaming every night around 12am - 2am.

I'm going to miss them come Saturday morning OCN surfing with my coffee. Schitt was quick to reply same day with RMA number yesterday.

Sigh......never know how much you miss them until they're gone.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> ok what program do you guys use to rip cds, just whatever or does it make a difference? going to to redo most of my music cause yeah they suck. I dont really care for flac since I mostly listen to music on my note2.


I suggest dBpoweramp, lots of options with quality, format ect.. and it's very fast

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys! I am giving out a free Plantronics PC Headset Speaker Switch! if you need this or know an OCN member who needs it, point them to that thread please!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> yeah but size restraints.


Well, that's true. I don't keep much music on my Skyrocket, even though I have a 32 GB SD Card. I keep most of my music, for now, on my old iPhone since the sound is so much better out of it.

There are plenty of free methods to rip to MP3. I suggested iTunes since most people seem to already have it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well sent my Schiit DAC into Schiit this morning with RMA. Last night already felt not having it. Got a new monitor last week and I've been gaming every night around 12am - 2am.
> 
> I'm going to miss them come Saturday morning OCN surfing with my coffee. Schitt was quick to reply same day with RMA number yesterday.
> 
> Sigh......never know how much you miss them until they're gone.


Well look on the bright side, at least you had it for a while.

I ordered my jolida dac three weeks ago. Jolida has been moving their warehouse to a new location, so the quality control has taken FOREVER.









Apparently 550 bucks doesn't get you much these days. Be happy that your 100 bucks got you a lot further than me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well sent my Schiit DAC into Schiit this morning with RMA. Last night already felt not having it. Got a new monitor last week and I've been gaming every night around 12am - 2am.
> 
> I'm going to miss them come Saturday morning OCN surfing with my coffee. Schitt was quick to reply same day with RMA number yesterday.
> 
> Sigh......never know how much you miss them until they're gone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well look on the bright side, at least you had it for a while.
> 
> I ordered my jolida dac three weeks ago. Jolida has been moving their warehouse to a new location, so the quality control has taken FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 550 bucks doesn't get you much these days. Be happy that your 100 bucks got you a lot further than me


I love my ODAC+Schiit Lyr!
















In all seriousness though, that really sucks for the both of you.







Hope you guys get a speedy resolution going forth!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love my ODAC+Schiit Lyr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, that really sucks for the both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys get a speedy resolution going forth!


Thanks!

If nothing else their company is only a couple hours away from me. I might just go pay them a friendly visit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love my ODAC+Schiit Lyr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness though, that really sucks for the both of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you guys get a speedy resolution going forth!


On a totally separate note. Have you ever contemplated doing a capacitor upgrade to the lyr?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> On a totally separate note. Have you ever contemplated doing a capacitor upgrade to the lyr?


I don't trust my soldering skills to do something like that unfortunately.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> yeah but size restraints.


Rip to FLAC, re-convert to mp3 or another lossy format for PMP use.

When I get albums off BandCamp, I always get the songs in FLAC and 320kbps MP3.

It eats up HDD space, but this way I know I have backups in case something goes wrong.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well look on the bright side, at least you had it for a while.
> 
> I ordered my jolida dac three weeks ago. Jolida has been moving their warehouse to a new location, so the quality control has taken FOREVER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently 550 bucks doesn't get you much these days. Be happy that your 100 bucks got you a lot further than me


which Jolida DAC did you get?


----------



## Dr.X

Hay guys just join this club. I have a A700 going into a xonar stx. Not the highest end but a definite step up from my Logitech g900s that died on me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.X*
> 
> Hay guys just join this club. I have a A700 going into a xonar stx. Not the highest end but a definite step up from my Logitech g900s that died on me.


Hey welcome to the club! The A700 are definitely still great headphones to start with. I first pair was either the AD700 or the HD555.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A friend of mine had this at his audio meet:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Little-Dot-MKII-2-Headphone-Amp-Amplifier-Pre-Amp-Tube-/170509319710

It was absolutely beautiful and sounded exquisite - I must say!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> which Jolida DAC did you get?


http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx

This one ( I bought it from my local audio store thinking that they would be able to get it faster since they have a personal relationship with jolida, but nope, I was wrong.







)


----------



## H-man

I'm just using some Sennheiser HD201s that I'm putting in shooting hearing protection so that I can use them in public places (the 201s seem to have issues blocking out noise)
I don't have any fancy kit yet, but I'm getting a solder station soon so that I can build a better amplifier to drive my headphones and speakers.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A friend of mine had this at his audio meet:
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Little-Dot-MKII-2-Headphone-Amp-Amplifier-Pre-Amp-Tube-/170509319710
> 
> It was absolutely beautiful and sounded exquisite - I must say!


That thing looks awesome.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It sure was. His got the mkiii now.
I'm seriously thinking of buying it. Just don't know if I can justify it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It sure was. His got the mkiii now.
> I'm seriously thinking of buying it. Just don't know if I can justify it.


You don't need to justify buying things, this is overclock.net, the site where a guy bought 4 GTX titans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lawl. I must still be one of those sain ones left here then haha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I'm just using some Sennheiser HD201s that I'm putting in shooting hearing protection so that I can use them in public places (the 201s seem to have issues blocking out noise)
> I don't have any fancy kit yet, but I'm getting a solder station soon so that I can build a better amplifier to drive my headphones and speakers.


Hey welcome to your club! I can't wait to see which amp you ultimately decide to build. I recommend the DIY kits for the O2 amp unless you are planning to build a tube amp.


----------



## Vlad7692

Count me in! My Ultrasone RPO 900's are banging away my eardrums with no hesitation


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> 9/10/07
> well heres what im useing
> 
> Everglide s-500 pro


I knew I had posted in here and joined the club, My name is no longer on the list though









Please do re add me hehe, I still use Everglide S-500 Pro, no amp, onboard sound


----------



## liquidzoo

With the new form, you can add yourself to the list really easily. Much more user friendly than having a single point of failure (unless to you're like me and don't send yourself the confirmation email...)


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to your club! I can't wait to see which amp you ultimately decide to build. I recommend the DIY kits for the O2 amp unless you are planning to build a tube amp.


I don't like tubes. Too easy to damage.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *H-man*
> 
> I don't like tubes. Too easy to damage.


Definitely a fair concern, plus the maintenance needed to replace tubes once they go out. Do you have an idea of what amp that you are looking to build?


----------



## iamwardicus

Well, I've a set of JVC HA RX900s (modded), I just ordered a factory refurb Sennheiser HD 598, and I have my little Razor Z2 headset that I'm not that proud of  Count me in the club!


----------



## H-man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Definitely a fair concern, plus the maintenance needed to replace tubes once they go out. Do you have an idea of what amp that you are looking to build?


Something with large amounts of filtering on the power supply would be a nice start.


----------



## Seredin

Buyer's remorse. It hurts. Had these for a couple years now, and they have never felt good on my head.
HD205, btw


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> 
> Buyer's remorse. It hurts. Had these for a couple years now, and they have never felt good on my head.
> HD205, btw


Something about tat headphone's shape looks odd to me... kind of squished? Have you tried adjusted the metal parts or is it all plastic?


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Something about tat headphone's shape looks odd to me... kind of squished? Have you tried adjusted the metal parts or is it all plastic?


It's almost exclusively plastic. Inside the plastic there's a metal band I think. Loosening the headband a lot feels better on my ears but if I'm not laying down, it droops down my head.
boo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It's almost exclusively plastic. Inside the plastic there's a metal band I think. Loosening the headband a lot feels better on my ears but if I'm not laying down, it droops down my head.
> boo


Sorry to hear that. What sort of music do you listen to by the way?

To club members, could you guys take a look at this and provide feedback if you have time?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1376961/the-ocn-audio-subforums-feedback-thread/20#post_19801883


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> It's almost exclusively plastic. Inside the plastic there's a metal band I think. Loosening the headband a lot feels better on my ears but if I'm not laying down, it droops down my head.
> boo
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that. What sort of music do you listen to by the way?
> 
> To club members, could you guys take a look at this and provide feedback if you have time?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1376961/the-ocn-audio-subforums-feedback-thread/20#post_19801883
Click to expand...

I have a headache and when I opened this up my headache got worse. I am not saying anything bad about it just man I can't read this right now. That said if you are trying to say something about combining clubs or something like then honestly probably a good idea. The speaker club has no action. I don't know if that is what you are talking about when you speak of the headphones out to the surround sound stuff but like I said I can't read all that right now.

I was just thinking though man I wish the headphone and the speaker thread where just one thread... lol.

It seems like you want a computer audio thread...??? I would love that as the only amps and speakers I usually want to talk about are the ones hooked up to my PC and USB DACs.

Ooops I spent a few more seconds looking... It seems like you want to make a bunch of sub threads??? Not sure about that... Like I was talking with the speaker section there is so little action that it is dead a post every couple days and some HIGHLY one sided opinions with not enough exposure. There are some relevant discussions on the headphone thread that relate to the speaker thread and sometimes vice versa.

Be careful with segregating too much.


----------



## givmedew

On that note though I wanted to know if anyone knows about this http://www.ebay.com/itm/25K-24-Step-Ladder-Type-Stereo-Volume-Attenuator-/300893871776?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item460eac1ea0



Anyone know if that is worth the price? On one of the T-Amp builds I have I used a selector switch to select between 2 sets of cheap resistors that I painstakingly matched from bags of thousands of resistors. I am worrying that these may not be matched well enough if they are from hong kong!

I would like more than 2 volume levels but do not want to pay for that at the cost of balance or imaging or extreme cost. I can use the volume control in windows of course (depending on the DAC) but would like the ability to control at the amp allowing me to use whichever DAC I want.

Oh and I am totally building the lego headphone stand LOL!


----------



## Seredin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. What sort of music do you listen to by the way?


Well, the good news is I'm not in school anymore, so I don't wear them hardly at all now.

I listen to folk, prog, smooth jazz, ambient, classical, classic rock, and some 90s alternative. Pretty much in that order of quantity.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I have a headache and when I opened this up my headache got worse. I am not saying anything bad about it just man I can't read this right now. That said if you are trying to say something about combining clubs or something like then honestly probably a good idea. The speaker club has no action. I don't know if that is what you are talking about when you speak of the headphones out to the surround sound stuff but like I said I can't read all that right now.
> 
> I was just thinking though man I wish the headphone and the speaker thread where just one thread... lol.
> 
> It seems like you want a computer audio thread...??? I would love that as the only amps and speakers I usually want to talk about are the ones hooked up to my PC and USB DACs.
> 
> Ooops I spent a few more seconds looking... It seems like you want to make a bunch of sub threads??? Not sure about that... Like I was talking with the speaker section there is so little action that it is dead a post every couple days and some HIGHLY one sided opinions with not enough exposure. There are some relevant discussions on the headphone thread that relate to the speaker thread and sometimes vice versa.
> 
> Be careful with segregating too much.


I am trying to figure out a layout that is streamlined enough to be easy to navigate through to seek knowledge and advice, while still being able to "herd" people who share similar audio interests together in threads where they can talk together about their audio hobbies and toys. The current layout dumps everything together in a cluttered mess. This is both confusing and overwhelming for people when they first take a look at the audio forum and first impressions are important. I would personally like to see it more organized so that people who are taking a look or looking for help will be able to easier identify where they need to be and at the same time, hopefully become captivated by an existing club or discussion and stay long term.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seredin*
> 
> Well, the good news is I'm not in school anymore, so I don't wear them hardly at all now.
> 
> I listen to folk, prog, smooth jazz, ambient, classical, classic rock, and some 90s alternative. Pretty much in that order of quantity.


It seems like you may enjoy headphones with a more full and forward midrange sound. If you don't have an amp, I would suggest a look at Audio Technica AD900. If you have an amp capable of driving high impedance headphones, Sennheiser HD580 and HD650 are great choices as well IMHO.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I have a headache and when I opened this up my headache got worse. I am not saying anything bad about it just man I can't read this right now. That said if you are trying to say something about combining clubs or something like then honestly probably a good idea. The speaker club has no action. I don't know if that is what you are talking about when you speak of the headphones out to the surround sound stuff but like I said I can't read all that right now.
> 
> I was just thinking though man I wish the headphone and the speaker thread where just one thread... lol.
> 
> It seems like you want a computer audio thread...??? I would love that as the only amps and speakers I usually want to talk about are the ones hooked up to my PC and USB DACs.
> 
> Ooops I spent a few more seconds looking... It seems like you want to make a bunch of sub threads??? Not sure about that... Like I was talking with the speaker section there is so little action that it is dead a post every couple days and some HIGHLY one sided opinions with not enough exposure. There are some relevant discussions on the headphone thread that relate to the speaker thread and sometimes vice versa.
> 
> Be careful with segregating too much.
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to figure out a layout that is streamlined enough to be easy to navigate through to seek knowledge and advice, while still being able to "herd" people who share similar audio interests together in threads where they can talk together about their audio hobbies and toys. The current layout dumps everything together in a cluttered mess. This is both confusing and overwhelming for people when they first take a look at the audio forum and first impressions are important. I would personally like to see it more organized so that people who are taking a look or looking for help will be able to easier identify where they need to be and at the same time, hopefully become captivated by an existing club or discussion and stay long term.
Click to expand...

Thank you for your effort. I think out of everything you just said the thing that is most important to me is "hopefully become captivated by an existing club or discussion and stay long term"...

I hope that you are successful in doing that. I also think that this will be the most difficult thing for you to do best. Do ok will be hard, do well will be very difficult, and do best will be nearly impossible. I am hoping you pull off nearly impossible. I find the audio inspired conversations on this site to be much more approachable than the conversations I regularly see on AVS but at the same time I feel there are topics that I almost shouldn't bother asking about even though I would prefer to ask them on this site apposed to AVS or any other sites similar to AVS.

So again thank you for putting so much time and effort into these clubs and threads I know it can't be easy. Just taking on the headphone club alone is a big enough task that I wouldn't care to be involved LOL.

So if I ever come off like I am ripping on one of your ideas for the direction to take all this please just understand that it is because I care... a lot about the direction it goes. But I think as prodrive once put it Just can't be bothered to do it. So you are the one who is going to have to do it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Thank you for your effort. I think out of everything you just said the thing that is most important to me is "hopefully become captivated by an existing club or discussion and stay long term"...
> 
> I hope that you are successful in doing that. I also think that this will be the most difficult thing for you to do best. Do ok will be hard, do well will be very difficult, and do best will be nearly impossible. I am hoping you pull off nearly impossible. I find the audio inspired conversations on this site to be much more approachable than the conversations I regularly see on AVS but at the same time I feel there are topics that I almost shouldn't bother asking about even though I would prefer to ask them on this site apposed to AVS or any other sites similar to AVS.
> 
> So again thank you for putting so much time and effort into these clubs and threads I know it can't be easy. Just taking on the headphone club alone is a big enough task that I wouldn't care to be involved LOL.
> 
> So if I ever come off like I am ripping on one of your ideas for the direction to take all this please just understand that it is because I care... a lot about the direction it goes. But I think as prodrive once put it Just can't be bothered to do it. So you are the one who is going to have to do it.


I definitely don't take offense or feel you are ripping any ideas. This forum is for people passionate about audio like you and me and everyone else and I believe it has great potential in attracting both enthusiasts and newcomers if presented a bit more organized and visible. It personally took me a while to get here because I see sound cards and computer audio and it never really encouraged me to click on it and find all these great people who also love headphones. If someone scrolls down to audio and sees headphones or music it is likely they will think "Hey I use headphones with my computer!" or "I would like my music to sound better!" It definitely is a challenge finding the right balance!


----------



## givmedew

I think that I would like my music to sound better is the more important thing to me and I guess since I prefer speakers but respect headphones I wish speakers where in the mix equally as well. Maybe even having an audio and then just breaking it into

Headphones: Headphones (including in ear) + headphone amps
Headphone amps usually mean the person owns and cares about headphones so the two go together

Speakers: Hifi Speakers, Computer speakers, amps, receivers, pre-pros
Speaker Amps, Receivers, Pre-Pros and the like usually infer the person owns speakers and should go with speakers.

Sources: Sound Cards, DACs, CD-Players, SACD Players, Blu-Ray Players, etc
Everything I just listed has DACs in it and can increase music enjoyment. Even if you are keeping the stream digital all the way to an external DAC sometimes even just talking about which transports are better than another are good conversations. This area would mostly be about improving or troubleshooting the sound before it reaches an amp, pre-amp, or headphone amp. This area could include if you want it to talk about digital codec/containers such as FLAC, ALAC, WAV, MP3, etc and would hopefully help people get off the MP3 nipple and wean them into FLAC/ALAC/WAV

I feel in a way that a DAC and a Sound Card can be considered either a pre-amp/processor or as a source. They have outputs that need to be amplified either by an amp or a headphone amp (unless a suitable headphone amp is built in). I know that source and pre/pro do not define DAC or Sound Card at all but I def think that DAC and Sound Card MUST be in the same area and feel that since they can go directly to an amp if a suitable volume control is either present in windows, the DAC, or the AMP or a pre-amp that they can also be thrown in with CD-Players, SACD, Blu-Ray etc as those require the same things and have the same parts (a DAC and outputs).

A DAC is present in anything that has a digital source and has an analog output be that heaphone, speaker outputs, or RCA outputs. So an external DAC is something that should be lumped up with the rest of the DACs. (I would say that a stereo receiver, pre-pro, or surround receiver is def an exclusion to this DAC rule any of these items belong with speakers).

Conversations about improving audio via a high end sound card the OP may not even be aware that an external DAC is a way to go and if lumped in with headphones may think of it as a headphone thing even though it really has no relation at all to headphones and it causes me great discomfort and pain to see them always lumped together like you have to own headphones to use a DAC or something.

So I totally understand my example probably has more holes than swiss cheese but I feel strongly that DAC belongs no where near the word HEAPHONE!


----------



## bumblebee1980

just noticed Metallica using Fostex cans in Nothing Else Matters video.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx
> 
> This one ( I bought it from my local audio store thinking that they would be able to get it faster since they have a personal relationship with jolida, but nope, I was wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oh okay. I asked because I found out later why it was so much cheaper in Canada. one has 24/96 USB and the other has 24/192 USB with some other improvements.

Jolida showed some 100 watt monoblocks ($12,000 per pair) called the Luxor coming in 2014. moving up in the world..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh okay. I asked because I found out later why it was so much cheaper in Canada. one has 24/96 USB and the other has 24/192 USB with some other improvements.
> 
> Jolida showed some 100 watt monoblocks ($12,000 per pair) called the Luxor coming in 2014. moving up in the world..


Well from what I have learned, apparently the cheaper dac (because I believe it was you who showed me it before) was their like gen 1 version. This is their gen 2 essentially.

Those mono blocks looks pretty, but I am curious to see how it would perform against an amp from audio note.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just noticed Metallica using Fostex cans in Nothing Else Matters video.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So really missing my Modi this morning with everyone aleep still and not being able to pump the video through my head set.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well from what I have learned, apparently the cheaper dac (because I believe it was you who showed me it before) was their like gen 1 version. This is their gen 2 essentially.
> 
> Those mono blocks looks pretty, but I am curious to see how it would perform against an amp from audio note.


I wish there was more information on the incoming bitrate or a feature to choose upsampling or not.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I wish there was more information on the incoming bitrate or a feature to choose upsampling or not.


Meh

Vintage is better when it comes to tubes. The dac (at least I am assuming it is a dac that is underneath the mono block) does not look like it is a tube dac, so I am going to guess that audio note will still win the day.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh
> 
> Vintage is better when it comes to tubes. The dac (at least I am assuming it is a dac that is underneath the mono block) does not look like it is a tube dac, so I am going to guess that audio note will still win the day.




the bottom unit is a power supply.



underneath the tape deck is a Jolida 3000 pre-amp and underneath that is a Jolida Fusion DAC / CD Player

http://audiovideotoday.com/jolida/

very bottom of page


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> audio note.


http://www.avshowrooms.com/Audio_Note_Co.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> the bottom unit is a power supply.


At least that makes more sense. It needs tube rectifiers though


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I WANT THE 15A'S GAHHHHHHHH. Will someone give 500K?

http://www.dejavuaudio.com/gallery.html


----------



## bumblebee1980

watch the Audo Note tour. it's informative.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> watch the Audo Note tour. it's informative.


Oh I am trying. I am mostly just screaming at youtube for being such a piece of junk. Some videos are only loading at 240p, Others will only load at 720P. Who ever manages youtube must be smoking some serious drugs.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have never seen so many black gate capacitors.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's like the opening to Christmas Vacation


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audio Note also sells Kits you can put together

http://www.audionotekits.com/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have never seen so many black gate capacitors.


That gallery that I linked comes from the store that I go to. They have some lying around.

Between western electric caps, audio note silver caps, and black gates, I still prefer western.

Film caps are the way to go


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audio Note also sells Kits you can put together
> 
> http://www.audionotekits.com/


Yeahhhhhh

but at the same time though, I don't feel like it is a great deal. DIY IMO is supposed to be about getting the best quality for as little $$$ as possible. I can still get most of those parts or ones of greater quality for about the same price, and save on the PCB, chasis, and connectors.

Their dac kits on the other hand are pretty nice though. I have to go back and look, but I am pretty sure they start at 1K.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.mostlyaudio.com/DAC21_BuildMain.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.mostlyaudio.com/DAC21_BuildMain.html


See it urks me that they just don't sell the bare bones kit. For instance, I do not want to buy that dac chip because I would buy a better one straight from the manufacture for the same price that audionote tries to sell it to you. I would be getting different tubes, different caps, and different resistors, and I would not have to pay for the audio price mark up.

.......I wonder if there is a schematic for the 4.1 somewhere


----------



## rpgman1

Are there any other headphones besides the Fostex TH-900? Yes I know these are high-end headphones but I'm looking for alternatives. I'm not looking into Stax since those are electrostatic and require an electrostatic headphone amp to drive them. I'm looking for an all-rounder type of headphone like the TH-900. Later on, I'll be looking into buying a headphone amp, pre-amp, and DAC.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Are there any other headphones besides the Fostex TH-900? Yes I know these are high-end headphones but I'm looking for alternatives. I'm not looking into Stax since those are electrostatic and require an electrostatic headphone amp to drive them. I'm looking for an all-rounder type of headphone like the TH-900. Later on, I'll be looking into buying a headphone amp, pre-amp, and DAC.


what do you have now? are you looking for bass emphasis?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Are there any other headphones besides the Fostex TH-900? Yes I know these are high-end headphones but I'm looking for alternatives. I'm not looking into Stax since those are electrostatic and require an electrostatic headphone amp to drive them. I'm looking for an all-rounder type of headphone like the TH-900. Later on, I'll be looking into buying a headphone amp, pre-amp, and DAC.


Well you could still look into stax actually. Stax has something called an energizer that acts as a adapter for a speaker amp to your headphones. So in a sense, it sort of turns very finicky headphones into a more user friendly headphone.

I don't know if you are looking for closed headphones or not, but the stax sr-007 is IMO the best headphone in the world with the exception of the Sennheiser HE-90 and stuff like that.

Of course you still have your hifiman He-6, sennheiser HD800, Audeze LCD3, Grado PS1000, and so on.

Another point I would like to make is that speakers sound better than headphones. If you are at home and you really want a good music setup, then ditch the headphones and get some serious speakers instead.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what do you have now? are you looking for bass emphasis?


The only headphone I have now is a Sennheiser PC350 headset. No bass emphasis since that seems to distract me when I'm trying to hear enemy footsteps. I like some bass, but not so much. I listen to Japanese music, watch anime, and playing PC games in that order. I know someone recommended the ATH-W3000ANV but those are incredibly rare to find. Another person steered me in the direction of the Fostex TH-900 which is almost perfect for my listening needs.

EDIT: Speakers would be nice, but my room is 6' x 9'. I'm still doing research on what is best in my room due to its small size. Another thing is that I'm looking for a full-time job since my current job is a temp. job. Money is somewhat tight until I can find a full-time job.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audio Technica AD2000 sounds like the right headphone for you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audio Technica AD2000 sounds like the right headphone for you.


True, and heck. You could even buy the drivers for cheap and build your own headphone for cheap


----------



## bumblebee1980

if money is a problem the W1000x is cheaper. you can buy a brand new one for $399.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if money is a problem the W1000x is cheaper. you can buy a brand new one for $399.


The W line is a waste of money. Hifiman headphones are better for the price.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't think he will buy a HiFi headphone. I told him the planar magnetics are too heavy and the lighter ones like the T1 and HD800 are so revealing they will fatigue your ears.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if money is a problem the W1000x is cheaper. you can buy a brand new one for $399.


I'm willing to go up to $2k. Differences between the AD2000 vs. AD2000x? Looking at the choices I have: AD2000(x), TH-600, or TH-900. The last one is considered a sensitive headphone, so it is somewhat picky with headphone amps.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm not sure. I haven't heard that one. the specs are a little different so it might use a different driver. I have only heard the W3000ANV, M50, ESW9A, AD2000, AD700.

what about a used Denon AH-D7000?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I'm willing to go up to $2k. Differences between the AD2000 vs. AD2000x? Looking at the choices I have: AD2000(x), TH-600, or TH-900. The last one is considered a sensitive headphone, so it is somewhat picky with headphone amps.


stax sr-007s are sounding more and more like the perfect headphone for you


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> stax sr-007s are sounding more and more like the perfect headphone for you


Sounds like the Stax SR-007MK2 would be great for me. Now I just need to get an electrostatic headphone amp and a DAC to go with the Stax.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Sounds like the Stax SR-007MK2 would be great for me. Now I just need to get an electrostatic headphone amp and a DAC to go with the Stax.


Nope. Get the SRD-7 energizer and then get any amp/dac you want.

Edit: I seriously doubt one could do it. But I am tempted to get one and try to wire it for on board PC audio just for the lols.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The W line is a waste of money. Hifiman headphones are better for the price.


They have bad pads. With a pad swap and a proper fit (especially on the 5000) the W series are pretty competitive for the money, even with the HE-400/HE-500.

Besides the electrostatic magic, I don't think the SR-007 is a very good headphone for the money. I preferred the HD 800 and I don't even like the HD 800...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> They have bad pads. With a pad swap and a proper fit (especially on the 5000) the W series are pretty competitive for the money, even with the HE-400/HE-500.
> 
> Besides the electrostatic magic, I don't think the SR-007 is a very good headphone for the money. I preferred the HD 800 and I don't even like the HD 800...


Eh?

You are going to put closed back dynamic headphones on the same level as open back planar headphones????? I know you have had experience with both, and if that is your opinion, then I am glad to know you feel that way, but (and I mean no offense) you and I do not share the same opinion in the slightest. The sound stage is much bigger with the HE-400s.

As for the SR-007, again, to each his own. I personally did not like the HD800s much either (however I am pretty sure that was do to the amp I was using). On the other hand Me+Sr-007+ Blue Hawaii SE=


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh?
> 
> You are going to put closed back dynamic headphones on the same level as open back planar headphones????? I know you have had experience with both, and if that is your opinion, then I am glad to know you feel that way, but (and I mean no offense) you and I do not share the same opinion in the slightest. The sound stage is much bigger with the HE-400s.
> 
> As for the SR-007, again, to each his own. I personally did not like the HD800s much either (however I am pretty sure that was do to the amp I was using). On the other hand Me+Sr-007+ Blue Hawaii SE=


Oddly enough the BHSE seems to be the preferred eletrostatic headphone amp to pair with the "higher-end" Stax headphones. Cavalli Audio's Liquid Lightning comes second place.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you better start a couple paper routes if you want to buy a Stax and Blue Hawaii.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Oddly enough the BHSE seems to be the preferred eletrostatic headphone amp to pair with the "higher-end" Stax headphones. Cavalli Audio's Liquid Lightning comes second place.


MMmmmm welllllll. By this point I don't think it is a secret that I like tube audio. The BH is a hybrid amp, so the tube sound is mostly lost, but you still pay quite a pretty penny for having the tubes on the amp.

It is still a great amp, and probably one of the better ones for electrostatic headphones, but I feel like you get a much greater value and better sound of using the energizer with a proper tube amp at half the price.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you better start a couple paper routes if you want to buy a Stax and Blue Hawaii.


In fact, you better start your own news paper to afford it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, if you haven't already checked out the OCN Audio Subforums Feedback Thread (I know some of you have and have been leaving great feedback!), please stop by when you have time. To sum it up, I am trying to push for a re-structuring of the Audio Sub-forum in order to try and get more guys to stop by and hang out. Since it might be lost in the recent flurry of discussion, here is the layout I am pushing for (bear in mind the headers are malleable and not decided):


Spoiler: Layout Suggested



Legend
1. Sub-forum
2. Nested Sub-forum
3. Threads, sticky or otherwise

Computer Audio - Making your rig sound nice!
Various stickied resources and guides
-> Headphones and Earphones
OCN Headphones Club
Headphone Reviews
Setup Gallery
Amplifier Discussion
Various brand clubs
Custom Cable Discussion
-> Speakers
OCN Speakers Club
Speaker Reviews
Setup Gallery
Pre-amp/Amp Discussion
Various brand clubs
-> Audio Sources
Digital Analog Converters
Sound Cards
Music Players
Audio Format
Stores for HD Music
Product Reviews
Various brand clubs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I like the layout


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *You are going to put closed back dynamic headphones on the same level as open back planar headphones?????* I know you have had experience with both, and if that is your opinion, then I am glad to know you feel that way, but (and I mean no offense) you and I do not share the same opinion in the slightest. The sound stage is much bigger with the HE-400s.


Yes.

I think the open-back vs. closed-back debate is way overblown. There are great closed-back headphones in many price points, and to simply suggest closed-back headphones don't compete does the engineers a great disservice, especially since a closed-back design presents some unique challenges.

A few examples of closed-back headphones that were and continue to be world-class (i.e. at the LCD and HE-6 level):
ATH-L3000 (incidentally, the W1000X with different pads sounds remarkably similar to the L3000; arguably a baby L3000)
ATH-W11R (to a lesser extent, the W11JPN was good too)
ATH-W2002
ATH-W3000ANV
MDR-R10 (still considered by many to be the very best and I'd agree)
AH-D7000
TH-600
TH-900

There are great closed-back designs at many price points today that compete well with open-back designs in the same range. The HM5/FA-003, K550, A900X, T50RP, and AH-D2000 come to mind as some fairly affordable options (among others) that do well against open-back designs in their class.

I also suspect Audeze's upcoming closed-back LCD (priced between the LCD-2 and LCD-3) will have performance reflective of its pricing, and no less than the perrformance of the LCD-2.

I'd suggest you give some of the ATH woodies a chance, especially if alternative pads are available. I consider the W1000X with J$ Beyerdynamic pads a level above the usual DT880/Q701/HD650 class, and quite competitive with the HE-400 tier at the very least. The "soundstage" is actually considerably larger than that of the HD 650 or even the AH-D5000, and surprisingly impressive. It's very possible you'd retain your opinion of open ortho superiority and I'd respect that too. Nonetheless I don't think it would be in rpgman1's consideration set since his budget affords him greater options.

Also, it's interesting that you regard open orthodynamics so highly since the ethereal and weightless qualities of the SR-007 are precisely why I prefer the open-back dynamics, which have a more weighty sound. The LCD-3 is even better in this regard at the SR-007's price point. I even prefer the JH13s to the SR-007 for the latter being too light (I prefer the JH13s to HD 800s as well).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If anyone starts talking bad about your closed backs - just refer them to the fostex, denon range (discontinued )or the monster of closed back: JVC victor:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000A7IAY6


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I think the open-back vs. closed-back debate is way overblown. There are great closed-back headphones in many price points, and to simply suggest closed-back headphones don't compete does the engineers a great disservice, especially since a closed-back design presents some unique challenges.


Quote:


> I'd suggest you give some of the ATH woodies a chance, especially if alternative pads are available. I consider the W1000X with J$ Beyerdynamic pads a level above the usual DT880/Q701/HD650 class, and quite competitive with the HE-400 tier at the very least. The "soundstage" is actually considerably larger than that of the HD 650 or even the AH-D5000, and surprisingly impressive. It's very possible you'd retain your opinion of open ortho superiority and I'd respect that too. Nonetheless I don't think it would be in rpgman1's consideration set since his budget affords him greater options.


.......hmmmm. I am thinking that this might end up being one of those cases where the OP has so many options available, that telling him to audition these headphones might be the wiser recommendation.

Quote:


> Also, it's interesting that you regard open orthodynamics so highly since the ethereal and weightless qualities of the SR-007 are precisely why I prefer the open-back dynamics, which have a more weighty sound. The LCD-3 is even better in this regard at the SR-007's price point. I even prefer the JH13s to the SR-007 for the latter being too light (I prefer the JH13s to HD 800s as well).


I think I am missing something in this paragraph. It is interesting that I recommend orthodynamics when the Sr-007 is better? Huh?

I am not intending my words to be offensive, but I am not understanding what you are trying to say there.

Honestly, the impression I get from hearing you talk about the stax, LCDs, and the HD800s is that you heard them on crap amps. All of these headphones will have a very faint or frail sound when it is not paired with a good amp.

The schiit lyr seems to be the favorite main stream amp for these type of headphones, and truth be told, even that is not good enough to get the max potential out of these headphones. Originally I heard the LCD2s on the schiit lyr and I was really unimpressed. Even the hifiman He-500s sounded like total crap for the money. Granted, all of them were still better than your average asus stx and AKG q701s, but certainly they did not sound like they were worth a thousand + dollars more than what I head either. It wasn't until I tried them out on some DIY tube amps that I started to really like them

Also, the HD800 is sort of a weird headphone. I have not met very many people who like it straight away. At first I thought it was a total waste of money. I thought it sounded VERY anemic and very underwhelming for the price. Fortunately my neighbor had a pair that he let me barrow and after a couple of times listening to them, my ears sort of adjusted. Simply put, I was listening to such harsh headphones for so long that it took my ears a while to get accustom to the weird planar/dynamic hybrid.

See my whole thing about headphones is that I not only want them to sound good, but I want to enjoy them for a while. With dynamic headphones, I need a break after a while. Even the TH-900 was not perfectly smooth. Closed back headphones in particular get hot as crap.

These two points is why I REALLY like stax headphones. I actually probably prefer the stax lambda nova signature over the Sr-007/9 simply because it is has a really warm and dark signature, plus it is the...THE most comfortable headphone I have ever worn period. The stax sr-007 and 009 are also extremely comfortable as well, but they are slightly heavier. I do NOT get ear fatigue, I do NOT get hot in them, and I do NOT get neck strain from wearing something like the HE-500s.

That is why I recommend them. As I said before, the only reason I can think of for someone not liking them, would be that you heard them on a crap amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD800 soundstage has had the largest accurate soundstage that I have personally heard so far and I have listened to quite a few headphones, both closed and open; Denon D2K, AKG K550, AKG K701, Senn HD555, Senn HD580, HD650, Beyer DT770, HiFiMan, HE-400, Sony V6, Sony V600, Grado SR60, and Audeze LCD-2. The HD800 I listened to was I believe out of a Burson Concerto Conductor and man was the image resolve and soundstage fun. Generally, due to having a closed back design, some soundstage is sacrificed compared to open headphones though I don't know how true this continues to hold for upper echelon headphones.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think I am missing something in this paragraph. It is interesting that I recommend orthodynamics when the Sr-007 is better? Huh?
> 
> Honestly, the impression I get from hearing you talk about the stax, LCDs, and the HD800s is that you heard them on crap amps. All of these headphones will have a very faint or frail sound when it is not paired with a good amp.
> 
> See my whole thing about headphones is that I not only want them to sound good, but I want to enjoy them for a while. With dynamic headphones, I need a break after a while. Even the TH-900 was not perfectly smooth. Closed back headphones in particular get hot as crap.
> 
> These two points is why I REALLY like stax headphones. I actually probably prefer the stax lambda nova signature over the Sr-007/9 simply because it is has a really warm and dark signature, plus it is the...THE most comfortable headphone I have ever worn period. The stax sr-007 and 009 are also extremely comfortable as well, but they are slightly heavier. I do NOT get ear fatigue, I do NOT get hot in them, and I do NOT get neck strain from wearing something like the HE-500s.


My experience with the HD 800 and LCD-2 were mostly from the Phonitor and Cavalli amplifiers. I should note that I am not a big believer in amplification beyond (1) the ability to drive the headphone to sufficient volume levels while (2) not adversely affecting the frequency response and (3) not limiting the excursion capability of the driver. I think these points can be achieved with far less $ in amplifier.

My experience with the SR-007 out of the SRM-007T and the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii. I am not as familiar with electrostatic amplification, but my impression is that at least one of these should have been sufficient.

I thought the SR-007 was the in-production headphone to beat before the T1 and HD 800 were released, and to be frank it still can be. However compared to at least the HD 800, I wasn't impressed with the SR-007's performance in orchestral pieces or rock. I'm not very good with psychoacoustic terms, but I found the SR-007 to lack weight and body (impact, slam?)

That's why I brought up your bringing up orthodynamics (HiFiMan). The Audeze and HiFiMan orthodynamics have significantly more weight than the SR-007.

As for why I like my JH13s so much, I prefer them over the HD 800 for tone and sub-bass response.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know I must say...last time I went to a audio meet...there were a flurry of headphones - really top end ones with amazing DAC and amps etc...but they all came to a cost.
I then went back to hearing my modded D2K's...and sure they didn't have all the qualities and capabilities of other headphones...but for the price I paid...they completely outstripped my opinion of "high-end audio"
Ever since then - this "high-end audio" I feel has been for those that really want the utmost (which is great) or for those that just have the money to do so.
Of course this applies to most things in life - like cars and brand names etc...but I feel I could never justify paying over £500 for a set of headphones - speakers on the other hand - that's something else.
My opinions I guess will change as I become (hopefully) richer and more intrigued about sound quality - but for the time being - I'm very much happy with what I have.

Sorry just had tog et that off my chest


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> My experience with the HD 800 and LCD-2 were mostly from the Phonitor and Cavalli amplifiers. I should note that I am not a big believer in amplification beyond (1) the ability to drive the headphone to sufficient volume levels while (2) not adversely affecting the frequency response and (3) not limiting the excursion capability of the driver. I think these points can be achieved with far less $ in amplifier.
> 
> My experience with the SR-007 out of the SRM-007T and the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii. I am not as familiar with electrostatic amplification, but my impression is that at least one of these should have been sufficient.
> 
> I thought the SR-007 was the in-production headphone to beat before the T1 and HD 800 were released, and to be frank it still can be. However compared to at least the HD 800, I wasn't impressed with the SR-007's performance in orchestral pieces or rock. I'm not very good with psychoacoustic terms, but I found the SR-007 to lack weight and body (impact, slam?)
> 
> That's why I brought up your bringing up orthodynamics (HiFiMan). The Audeze and HiFiMan orthodynamics have significantly more weight than the SR-007.
> 
> As for why I like my JH13s so much, I prefer them over the HD 800 for tone and sub-bass response.


Hmm well you opinion seems to be backed up by experience so if nothing else, thank yo for not being one of those people who determine a headphone's worth by looking at a couple charts.

As for the orthodynamic headphones, sorry again, do you mean weight in terms of audio quality or weight in terms of measurement of mass? In any case, both are true. Orthodynamics are going to have better bass. However, I think we already crossed out the LCD2s and HE-6's due to their physical weight. That is why I am pushing stax rather than LCD3s.

You just seem to really like dynamic headphones and a lot of bass, so it would make sense that the headphones I am talking about wouldn't suit you. Sa La Vi.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know I must say...last time I went to a audio meet...there were a flurry of headphones - really top end ones with amazing DAC and amps etc...but they all came to a cost.
> I then went back to hearing my modded D2K's...and sure they didn't have all the qualities and capabilities of other headphones...but for the price I paid...they completely outstripped my opinion of "high-end audio"
> Ever since then - this "high-end audio" I feel has been for those that really want the utmost (which is great) or for those that just have the money to do so.
> Of course this applies to most things in life - like cars and brand names etc...but I feel I could never justify paying over £500 for a set of headphones - speakers on the other hand - that's something else.
> My opinions I guess will change as I become (hopefully) richer and more intrigued about sound quality - but for the time being - I'm very much happy with what I have.
> 
> Sorry just had tog et that off my chest


My first time to a head-fi meet was like that as well. I came with the asus essence stx and the AKG q701s. I got my q701s for 170 and the stx for 160 (on sale); so 330 bucks total. The first thing I listened to was the LCD2s and the schiit gungnir with the schiit lyr. At first I could not believe how little of a difference their was. The guy (who is actually one of the better members on head-fi) pretty much said "oh, I know what your problem is" and had me sit there for 30 minutes listening to classic rock with a lot of lower bass (stuff like the beetles "come together", Pink floyd "time", etc. ). After 30 minutes he rushed me back to my system, plugged in his ipod and made me listen with my AKG headphones. It sounded like utter utter UTTER crap.

It turns out that system bias is a massive issue at audio meets. When you have a sound system, you brain ends up trying to compensate for the flaws in the system. You need to physically purge yourself of the old system with a new one, and then go back and listen to the old one to see the difference.

I had to do the same thing with the HD800s before I recognized their potential. Strangely enough I loved all the stax headphones right off the bat though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My opinions I guess will change as I become (hopefully) richer and more intrigued about sound quality - but for the time being - I'm very much happy with what I have.
> 
> Sorry just had tog et that off my chest


I seriously hope you don't change your opinion. I love my LCD-2 to bits, but I honestly don't feel it was worth the $500 upgrade over the HD650. Is it a great pair of headphones? Absolutely! Will I return it or sell it? No! If I went back in time, would I still purchase the LCD-2 knowing the price increase-performance increase ratio compared to the HD650, probably not. This is a slippery slope that only gets exponentially steeper. My next upgrade (sometime next year) for a solid state amp for the LCD-2 will be my last hopefully.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My first time to a head-fi meet was like that as well. I came with the asus essence stx and the AKG q701s. I got my q701s for 170 and the stx for 160 (on sale); so 330 bucks total. The first thing I listened to was the LCD2s and the schiit gungnir with the schiit lyr. At first I could not believe how little of a difference their was. The guy (who is actually one of the better members on head-fi) pretty much said "oh, I know what your problem is" and had me sit there for 30 minutes listening to classic rock with a lot of lower bass (stuff like the beetles "come together", Pink floyd "time", etc. ). After 30 minutes he rushed me back to my system, plugged in his ipod and made me listen with my AKG headphones. It sounded like utter utter UTTER crap.
> 
> It turns out that system bias is a massive issue at audio meets. When you have a sound system, you brain ends up trying to compensate for the flaws in the system. You need to physically purge yourself of the old system with a new one, and then go back and listen to the old one to see the difference.
> 
> I had to do the same thing with the HD800s before I recognized their potential. Strangely enough I loved all the stax headphones right off the bat though.


I agree - although for me: I realise the difference, I see the instant "goodness" of better headphones:
For example the HD800's extreme clarity, and absolutely sensational soundstage.
The JVC's mind blowing bass response without ANY leak into the mids
The amps and DACs that sounded so much better and "cleaner" than what I had
And finally even the electrostatic headphones, that were just....so perfect (to put it bluntly)

But yet when I came back to my rig - even though it was worse - I was still extremely happy with what I had.
It isn't perfect, it isn't top-tier when you talk about high-end audio, but to me it does an extremely good job for 1/10 (sometimes) of the price.

What I mean is - for example:
Rating of a d2k would be 7/10 and a rating of a HD800 would be 10/10
That extra 3 points, aren't justified by the HUGE difference in price.

I'm more price orientated, and have always been with anything - I guess that's the nature of the "problem" in my head lol.

EDIT:
And there we go - in a nutshell:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I seriously hope you don't change your opinion. I love my LCD-2 to bits, but I honestly don't feel it was worth the $500 upgrade over the HD650. Is it a great pair of headphones? Absolutely! Will I return it or sell it? No! If I went back in time, would I still purchase the LCD-2 knowing the price increase-performance increase ratio compared to the HD650, probably not. This is a slippery slope that only gets exponentially steeper. My next upgrade (sometime next year) for a solid state amp for the LCD-2 will be my last hopefully.


Although one always seeks better - and there will probably ALWAYS be better out there - it is just about setting the limits and boundaries.
This not only applies to audio, and purchases - but with anything in life.
I'll never be Ronaldinho - nor will I ever be a professional footballer - but at least I've tried and can do 4 around the worlds.


----------



## Indiegreg

I have some turtle beach x12x, Nice sound, okay base, and they get uncomfortable for just listening to music.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Indiegreg*
> 
> I have some turtle beach x12x, Nice sound, okay base, and they get uncomfortable for just listening to music.


Hey welcome to the club! I noticed that your information has not been registered yet. If you haven't done so, please go to the OP and enter in your information so we can have you officially listed. If you have questions about that, please feel free to let me know!


----------



## bumblebee1980

AKG announced some new headphones (missed these last week, sorry).

K712 Pro (+/- $576)


K612 Pro (+/- $216)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> AKG announced some new headphones (missed these last week, sorry).
> 
> K712 Pro (+/- $576)
> 
> 
> K612 Pro (+/- $216)


Looks like yet another recycling of the K701. Hopefully recycling only extends as far as cosmetics and they actually made some actual innovations to sound. Thus far, they have gone from:

K1000 > K701 > K701 with detachable cable > K701 with detachable cable, multiple colors, and endorsement by Quincy Jones. The K550 was thrown somewhere in there, but it's sound signature is very similar to the K701.


----------



## bumblebee1980

AKG K612 Pro has a 120 ohm impedance like the K601. both these products seem like more of the same. not that AKG had me in the first place but the K702 65th Anniversary Edition was dumb.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> AKG K612 Pro has a 120 ohm impedance like the K601. both these products seem like more of the same. not that AKG had me in the first place but the K702 65th Anniversary Edition was dumb.


It feels like AKG has been spinning its wheels in place for ages now. The last thing from them in the last few years that got me excited was the K550. My reactions to their other release (ahem... recycling) has been a uninterested "meh"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://us.akg.com/akg-product-detail-us/k551slv.html

While I can see this being beneficial if you use this pair of cans with only Apple products, seriously AKG? An Apple only inline mic built into the freaking cable?!? Give me a detachable cable for the K550 refresh!


----------



## bumblebee1980

another apple store headphone..

http://www.kef.com/html/gb/showroom/mseries/m500/m500/index.html#.UXdKg7WG3uM


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone ever get on the verge of selling a headphone, have one last listen to it and decide absolutely to not part with it under any circumstances?

I'm in the middle of downsizing right now and had an ostensible last listen to my A900X, W1000X and HD 650.

In short, the A900X and HD 650 are going and the W1000X are staying -- hopefully for good. It's quite remarkable what the J-Money Beyerdynamic pads did for them.

Through this evening session I have enjoyed them about as much as my JH13s and ~$3900 speaker setup... time to break the news to the poor pending buyer.


----------



## GOTFrog

Yeah would be nice to get a detachable cable on the k550, Im thinking of modding mine for one or just cutting the damn wire


----------



## Art Vanelay

My MDR-V6s seem to lack a lot of bass, and their closed design is uncomfortable.

Anyone have any suggestions for new headphones? I saw a sale on OCN for HD558s for $120. Those look pretty good.


----------



## Lovidore

558s for $120 are decent. If you're fine with the wear after some usage.

You could also do that sponge mod everyone's doing which supposedly turns it into a 598.


----------



## Fortunex

Got my HE400s 2 days ago.

First impressions: The clarity is incredible. The treble can be harsh (or maybe I'm just sensitive to it). The bass is phat. I need to replace a lot of my library with higher bitrate files.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> My MDR-V6s seem to lack a lot of bass, and their closed design is uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for new headphones? I saw a sale on OCN for HD558s for $120. Those look pretty good.


Please take the time to answer the following questions:

1. What is your budget? Is it flexible and if so, by how much?
2. Do you have a sound card with an amp? If not, do you have an amp?
3. What type of music do you listen to?
4. Do you prefer bass, midrange, or treble?
5. What quality are your audio files?
6. What is the diameter of your head?
7. Does sound isolation and leakage matter to you?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't think it really matters. $120 isn't going to get you a lot anyways.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't think it really matters. $120 isn't going to get you a lot anyways.


Yes it can.







It won't compare to some flagship model, but $120 can get a very decent set of headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if he is looking at the HD558 he probably doesn't care about isolation. he probably uses on-board. he probably isn't interested in the M50 or the Creative Aurvana Live. just buy the HD558. in the basement you get what you can get.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> My MDR-V6s *seem to lack a lot of bass*, and their closed design is uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for new headphones? I saw a sale on OCN for HD558s for $120. Those look pretty good.


http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Closed-back-Dynamic-Headphones/dp/B000XT8JTM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't think it really matters. $120 isn't going to get you a lot anyways.


Partially true/false. Technical performance and sound signature don't need to be conflated with one another, and while sub-$200 offerings might not excel in the former it is very possible to do well in the latter depending on the listener.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please take the time to answer the following questions


1. What is your budget? Is it flexible and if so, by how much?
preferrably $120 but I could go up to $150.

2. Do you have a sound card with an amp? If not, do you have an amp?
I'm just using the onboard recon 3di on my motherboard. I It can drive something with 150 ohms of impedance

3. What type of music do you listen to?
Rock

4. Do you prefer bass, midrange, or treble?
I don't want anything that is really heavy toward on end of the specrum, like beats are, but I like bass.

5. What quality are your audio files?
320kb/s mp3

6. What is the diameter of your head?
no idea

7. Does sound isolation and leakage matter to you?
not at all


----------



## pez

My first thought was Grado, and then I remembered you said your other headphones were lacking. I guess I'm out of ideas







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bass would be xb700s. They would suit the rock genre pretty well. Problem then is the mids


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> 1. What is your budget? Is it flexible and if so, by how much?
> preferrably $120 but I could go up to $150.
> 
> 2. Do you have a sound card with an amp? If not, do you have an amp?
> I'm just using the onboard recon 3di on my motherboard. I It can drive something with 150 ohms of impedance
> 
> 3. What type of music do you listen to?
> Rock
> 
> 4. Do you prefer bass, midrange, or treble?
> I don't want anything that is really heavy toward on end of the specrum, like beats are, but I like bass.
> 
> 5. What quality are your audio files?
> 320kb/s mp3
> 
> 6. What is the diameter of your head?
> no idea
> 
> 7. Does sound isolation and leakage matter to you?
> not at all


Well audio technica just did redo their line and the previous headphones were really good as well.

If you want open for what you wanted maybe something like this http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-AD700X-Audiophile-Open-Air-Headphones/dp/B009S332TQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366812483&sr=8-1&keywords=ath+ad700x very comfortable. They do handle bass pretty well.

Otherwise if you want something with even more bass not necessarily drowning out the mids and highs, they make a closed back version as well.
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366813260&sr=1-1&keywords=ath+a700x

As a side note they have extremely good customer service and keep sending me replacement pads for my A700s even though they aren't even in warranty.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Well audio technica just did redo their line and the previous headphones were really good as well.
> 
> If you want open for what you wanted maybe something like this http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-AD700X-Audiophile-Open-Air-Headphones/dp/B009S332TQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366812483&sr=8-1&keywords=ath+ad700x very comfortable. They do handle bass pretty well.
> 
> Otherwise if you want something with even more bass not necessarily drowning out the mids and highs, they make a closed back version as well.
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366813260&sr=1-1&keywords=ath+a700x
> 
> As a side note they have extremely good customer service and keep sending me replacement pads for my A700s even though they aren't even in warranty.


All of the reviews of those I have found say that the bass is really weak.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> All of the reviews of those I have found say that the bass is really weak.


Even the closed back ones? Because just speaking from personal experience and glancing at the amazon reviews they definitely have bass.

Taken from the ATH-A700x reviews.

"3.) Plenty of bass. My V600s had great bass, and I knew I didn't want anything that was any less than those. These A700s put those Sonys to shame. The bass is the first thing that stood out to me when I put them on. It wasn't overbearing or too in-your-face. It was there when you wanted it, and it didn't show up when you didn't. I'm sure the 53mm drivers don't hurt. I love it, and I hear after about 100 hours of burn-in the bass gets better and better.







"

" Right now my set produces a wonderfully clean, crisp, clear, distinct sound with a natural bass that would blow you away."

"The A700s definitly have a more even response across all frequencies, unlike the HD555s which drop off significantly at the bass end. The bass on these phones is very impressive. It is full and clear, but not too loud to the point where it disrupts the rest of the music, as happens with some bass-heavy phones, like some of Bose's or Sony's. "

"The AT's have healthy bass output, but not muddy/boomy."

"Without comparing to even higher-end headphones it's hard to say how "accurate" these are. But my best description is that they're very efficient, with good base and a clear high-end. With my previous, cheaper headphones, I'd always adjust the equalizer to increase treble and bass and de-emphasize mid-range (U shape curve). But with these headphones, there's no need for that; I now listen to all my music with the equalizer off or "flat"."

I will say though, with me, to satisfy my bass cravings I had to step it up to the XB1000s, but the audio technica ones handle it quite well without distorting.


----------



## Art Vanelay

How do they compare with the HD558s?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> How do they compare with the HD558s?


I've only tried those at a store and even with the bass booster option they were pretty low on that end, but they bass they did have was produced well just not much punch, good mids and highs though. However they are not as comfortable as the audio technica ones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> How do they compare with the HD558s?


Have you considered Grados SR125i?


----------



## semajha

I wish I could be part of the club but all I have are these...


My sister gave them to me after my dog chewed up my ATH-M50s... Talk about a major downgrade. I'm grateful I have something but those sony headphones feel so cheap and flimsy.

Currently looking into the Q701s and the DT 990 Pro... Any thoughts on these or better alternatives? I don't have amp and I listen to almost everything with an emphasis on EDM atm.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I've only tried those at a store and even with the bass booster option they were pretty low on that end, but they bass they did have was produced well just not much punch, good mids and highs though. However they are not as comfortable as the audio technica ones.


The main thing that annoys me about the V6 bass is that it just makes thumping noises if I boost it. If the bass still sounds nice when boosted, then it is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you considered Grados SR125i?


Those are hard to find in Canada for a decent price. I can only find them for $190 at Canada Computers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I wish I could be part of the club but all I have are these...
> 
> 
> My sister gave them to me after my dog chewed up my ATH-M50s... Talk about a major downgrade. I'm grateful I have something but those sony headphones feel so cheap and flimsy.
> 
> Currently looking into the Q701s and the DT 990 Pro... Any thoughts on these or better alternatives? I don't have amp and I listen to almost everything with an emphasis on EDM atm.


Hey welcome and thanks for stopping by! If you don't mind, please answer the following questions so we can better assist you:

1. How much are you willing to spend up to?
2. Do you prefer booming bass or controlled and accurate bass?
3. Do you have a sound card? If so, what kind?
4. Judging from the ones you are considering, I gather sound isolation/leakage does not matter?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The main thing that annoys me about the V6 bass is that it just makes thumping noises if I boost it. If the bass still sounds nice when boosted, then it is fine.
> Those are hard to find in Canada for a decent price. I can only find them for $190 at Canada Computers.


Would you consider used headphones?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you consider used headphones?


yeah, the 558s I found on OCN are used.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome and thanks for stopping by! If you don't mind, please answer the following questions so we can better assist you:
> 
> 1. How much are you willing to spend up to?
> 2. Do you prefer booming bass or controlled and accurate bass?
> 3. Do you have a sound card? If so, what kind?
> 4. Judging from the ones you are considering, I gather sound isolation/leakage does not matter?


1. Up to $300
2. I'm not going to lie... I love bass but I don't want it all over the place either.. Is it possible to have something in the middle?
3. Konnekt 24D external sound interface
4. You'd be correct. I don't care for sound isolation or leakage


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 1. Up to $300
> 2. I'm not going to lie... I love bass but I don't want it all over the place either.. Is it possible to have something in the middle?
> 3. Konnekt 24D external sound interface
> 4. You'd be correct. I don't care for sound isolation or leakage


Possibly the Denon AH-D2000's if you can find them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 1. Up to $300
> 2. I'm not going to lie... I love bass but I don't want it all over the place either.. Is it possible to have something in the middle?
> 3. Konnekt 24D external sound interface
> 4. You'd be correct. I don't care for sound isolation or leakage


I am personally partial to DT770 (80 ohms) and the AKG K550, especially the K550. The K550 is not bass heavy by any means, but the bass is accurate and controlled. It is also very efficient and does not really need an amp to properly enjoy the sound. If you can find a used pair of Denon D2K's, those are a great pair of cans, especially when modded.


----------



## semajha

Hey, I appreciate both of guy's responses. I will keep an eye out for the denon d2000. Hopefully I can find a pair on ebay. Those AKG K550's look very sleek and modern. I prefer something with a more retro look but the k550s are gorgous. What type of music do listen to OC'ing Noob? I know you mention them not being bass heavy but can you still find yourself enjoying bass heavy music or electronic dance tracks?

And also, a question about ohms... I know that ohms is referring the resistance so the more ohms the more resistance correct? And the more resistance the more need for an amplifier?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Hey, I appreciate both of guy's responses. I will keep an eye out for the denon d2000. Hopefully I can find a pair on ebay. Those AKG K550's look very sleek and modern. I prefer something with a more retro look but the k550s are gorgous. What type of music do listen to OC'ing Noob? I know you mention them not being bass heavy but can you still find yourself enjoying bass heavy music or electronic dance tracks?


TBH it really depends on the type of bass you prefer. My bass preference is:

- Accurate
- Controlled
- Extends deeply

Basically I put less emphasis on "booming" that people who enjoy pop or hip hop are into. I personally listen to a lot of vocals, classical, and recently electronic music like dubstep. Welcome Reality by Nero for instance has become one of my favorite albums. The K550 is not going to rattle anyone's skull, but the bass is definitely there. The sound isolation is excellent as well, if that matters at all. I remember once my friends knocked on the door for an hour and called me at least 20 times and I didn't hear any of it at all until they got on Steam and messaged me.









PS
If you do go with the D2K's, I suggest the following mods:
- Lawton angled pads mod
- Dynamat mod to the cups
- Soldering on a better cable

Alternatively, you can also buy the mods from Lawton himself:
- Angled leather pads
- Custom wooden cups
- Solder on D7K cable

I am by no means suggesting you should do these things immediately or at all, but those are mods that are available and greatly enhances the listening experience of the D2K's. You can also do them overtime. The D2K's are definitely some of the most mod friendly pair of cans out there!

PSS
Yes ohm is resistance. The higher the resistance, the harder it is to drive the headphones and get the fullness of sound the headphones is capable of. That being said, you can have a low resistance headphone that requires a lot of power (orthos headphones) which STILL needs an amp to properly drive them.


----------



## eternal7trance

Well if your budget is $300, why not get something obtainable and great for EDM like http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-900-Professional-Headphones/dp/B001F00F0E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366822629&sr=1-1&keywords=ultrasone+pro+900


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For those wondering about the D2K mods it basically transforms your D2k from this



To this


----------



## semajha

as nice as those d2000s are, I think i'm gonna have to scratch em off my list. I was browsing around ebay and most of them, even the used, are priced over $300. I guess since they're discontinued people are raising the prices on these.

i'm checking out the ultrasone pro 900 now... "legendary bass" hmm


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> as nice as those d2000s are, I think i'm gonna have to scratch em off my list. I was browsing around ebay and most of them, even the used, are priced over $300. I guess since they're discontinued people are raising the prices on these.


Yep they're still commonly recommended, but aren't being produced... that makes the price go up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TBH it really depends on the type of bass you prefer. My bass preference is:
> 
> - Accurate
> - Controlled
> - Extends deeply
> 
> Basically I put less emphasis on "booming" that people who enjoy pop or hip hop are into. I personally listen to a lot of vocals, classical, and recently electronic music like dubstep. Welcome Reality by Nero for instance has become one of my favorite albums. The K550 is not going to rattle anyone's skull, but the bass is definitely there. The sound isolation is excellent as well, if that matters at all. I remember once my friends knocked on the door for an hour and called me at least 20 times and I didn't hear any of it at all until they got on Steam and messaged me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> If you do go with the D2K's, I suggest the following mods:
> - Lawton angled pads mod
> - Dynamat mod to the cups
> - Soldering on a better cable
> 
> Alternatively, you can also buy the mods from Lawton himself:
> - Angled leather pads
> - Custom wooden cups
> - Solder on D7K cable
> 
> I am by no means suggesting you should do these things immediately or at all, but those are mods that are available and greatly enhances the listening experience of the D2K's. You can also do them overtime. The D2K's are definitely some of the most mod friendly pair of cans out there!
> 
> PSS
> Yes ohm is resistance. The higher the resistance, the harder it is to drive the headphones and get the fullness of sound the headphones is capable of. That being said, you can have a low resistance headphone that requires a lot of power (orthos headphones) which STILL needs an amp to properly drive them.


I very much agree with all that's been said - however after modding the denon's myself here is my take on it:

Pads: They are there to create a better comfort and a better clamp.
The stock pads are not thick enough, and due to that they aren't that comfortable for extremely long period of listening. With the thicker pads - you also get a wider soundstage - SIMPLY because the driver is further away from your ears.

Cable: I got the cable for a very simple reason: The D2K STOCK cable is a pain - it is basically so thick and twisted (lol pun intended) that it is very annoying to play around with a 2m cable that doesn't twist properly. The stock D7K or D5K cable, re-terminated (if you want) is a MUCH better alternative. You DO NOT have to solder (as I show in a guide on the internet - google that - I'm the ONLY one to have done it and more so the first in the world) - long store short, it provides me a more comfortable experience with the D2K as it is more CONVINIENT to use.
I have however tried some modded D2Ks with a copper/silver cable: The mids were more pronounced and the overall clarity of the headphones was a little better. Worth the £100-or-so cost of a single cable - not in my opinion - so that's why I went for the cheap D7K route.

Cups: THIS is the biggest player in the sound. Ignoring the Lawton dampening mod for the time being - the wooden cups are what really make the D2K's sound like the D5k.
The D5K and D2K share the same driver the only difference between those two models is the wooden cup and the better stranded cable.
The cup REALLY brings the lows to the front, has a nicer "wooden" decay and is a much better headphone than the D2K with a plastic cup. The audible difference is not HUGE but certainly noticeable.
I wouldn't go overboard and pay £200 for cups - but I would certainly pay £60 for cups.

The lawton mods help to fine tune the D2K's - they aren't like or preferred by everyone, but I can say the dampened cups allowed a better bass pronunciation.

Overall:
I paid £180 for my stock D2K's
I then paid: £90 for all the mods (cheaper than you would be able to normally)

Long story short I bought and made a modded D2K for £270.
This D2K sounds SO CLOSE to the D5K (I demoed and heard a D5K for a while at a meet with my own setup).
So in short: I paid £270 for a £400 headphone - well worth it.

EDIT:
Saw your post about $300 and up - I would pay more than £250 for a stock D2K -you guys in the USA get better prices regardless - so $350 is well worth the price paid for a D2K - but nothing more. (that price is for a pristine and/or new D2K)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Well if your budget is $300, why not get something obtainable and great for EDM like http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-900-Professional-Headphones/dp/B001F00F0E/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366822629&sr=1-1&keywords=ultrasone+pro+900


That is ALSO an *extremely good suggestion* - those are deemed as the EDM kings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For those wondering about the D2K mods it basically transforms your D2k from this
> 
> 
> 
> To this


I would link my guide...but I suspect a mod will coin me down for "advertising my website"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> as nice as those d2000s are, I think i'm gonna have to scratch em off my list. I was browsing around ebay and most of them, even the used, are priced over $300. I guess since they're discontinued people are raising the prices on these.
> 
> i'm checking out the ultrasone pro 900 now... "legendary bass" hmm


I haven't personally heard the Ultrasone Pro 900 yet so can't say anything about them. I have heard great things about them as well however and they have been very well-received.

PS
My bad on the D2K suggestion. I did not realize they are so expensive now! I use to remember being able to score used D2K's anywhere from $150-200.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't personally heard the Ultrasone Pro 900 yet so can't say anything about them. I have heard great things about them as well however and they have been very well-received.


Yea I can't help but recommend them for people who want more bass but don't want to not hear everything else. Having used the Pro900s and the ones I have now, it was a close call for sure. That plus he has a $300 budget makes those a great buy for that area.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea I can't help but recommend them for people who want more bass but don't want to not hear everything else. Having used the Pro900s and the ones I have now, it was a close call for sure. That plus he has a $300 budget makes those a great buy for that area.


For sure! Definitely a great suggestion.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I guess I'll go with the 558s. I can't seem to find any Grado Sr225is that can ship to Canada for a reasonable price.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I guess I'll go with the 558s. I can't seem to find any Grado Sr225is that can ship to Canada for a reasonable price.


Yeah, Grado is finicky about that. The 225is are a great set of headphones (I had issues at first, but after changing my source they are fantastic). Pads do need a bit of softening, and the headband could stand some padding; but they are overall wonderful cans.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Yea I can't help but recommend them for people who want more bass but don't want to not hear everything else. Having used the Pro900s and the ones I have now, it was a close call for sure. That plus he has a $300 budget makes those a great buy for that area.


Thank you. I just ordered mine from bhphotovideo.com.







Would have got one off of ebay for $260 but it would have been from an individual buyer and I don't think factory warranty would be eligible anymore. I must admit, I didn't spend nearly the amount time to research the pro 900s as I did with the other cans. Some might even consider it a bit hasty that I already pulled the trigger but i'm in the middle of studying for finals. If I don't order these now, i'll probably spend the next 2 weeks researching these headphones instead of studying, ha. But skimming various forums and places, these headphones get high praises everywhere and it's about time I give into my bass cravings.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> PS
> My bad on the D2K suggestion. I did not realize they are so expensive now! I use to remember being able to score used D2K's anywhere from $150-200.


You're good, man! I'm still very thankful for your input. Who knows? Maybe later down the road I'll find a cheap used D2000. The mods make make 'em look very nice, which I prefer over the Pro 900s... It's a shame about the high prices.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> as nice as those d2000s are, I think i'm gonna have to scratch em off my list. I was browsing around ebay and most of them, even the used, are priced over $300. I guess since they're discontinued people are raising the prices on these.
> 
> Sennheiser HD600s. Buy them. Save up. Get a Dac and Amp. Be happy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Thank you. I just ordered mine from bhphotovideo.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would have got one off of ebay for $260 but it would have been from an individual buyer and I don't think factory warranty would be eligible anymore. I must admit, I didn't spend nearly the amount time to research the pro 900s as I did with the other cans. Some might even consider it a bit hasty that I already pulled the trigger but i'm in the middle of studying for finals. If I don't order these now, i'll probably spend the next 2 weeks researching these headphones instead of studying, ha. But skimming various forums and places, these headphones get high praises everywhere and it's about time I give into my bass cravings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're good, man! I'm still very thankful for your input. Who knows? Maybe later down the road I'll find a cheap used D2000. The mods make make 'em look very nice, which I prefer over the Pro 900s... It's a shame about the high prices.


The denons are not that great of a headphone. The bass is still kind of stuffy, the sound stage is a bit too small, and they aren't exactly the worlds most comfortable headphones.

Don't get me wrong, they are good for closed back headphones, but they aren't anywhere close to the same options you can get with open back headphones with good bass.


----------



## semajha

Thanks Tjj, but I've already pulled the trigger on Pro900


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Thanks Tjj, but I've already pulled the trigger on Pro900


Nice, make sure you beat them up for several hours before you make a final decision on whether you like them or not.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The denons are not that great of a headphone. The bass is still kind of stuffy, the sound stage is a bit too small, and they aren't exactly the worlds most comfortable headphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are good for closed back headphones, but they aren't anywhere close to the same options you can get with open back headphones with good bass.


I don't think people recommend them for stock D2K's SQ but rather the potential it has to sound much better through easily done mods. By modding the D2K's you can make them sound very close to the D5K's which is a better and more expensive headphones. It is like modding the SR60's to sound like the SR80's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Denon headphones have crappy build quality. you can't replace the headband without using a cheap Beyerdynamic pleather headband. the silk screening rubs off. wood chambers get scratched up. the cable is too long and cloth so it picks up dirt, microphonics and likes to kink. the screw in the yoke comes out once in a while. people charge an arm and leg for them. I find them slow and not as detailed as some of the other headphones I own.

just let them rest in peace already.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Does anyone know how the Sennheiser HD558s compare with HD650s? My dad has a pair of 650s that I've had a chance to listen to and I really like the sound of those. Those are really the only high end headphones I have ever had a chance to listen to.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone know how the Sennheiser HD558s compare with HD650s? My dad has a pair of 650s that I've had a chance to listen to and I really like the sound of those. Those are really the only high end headphones I have ever had a chance to listen to.


no lol

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649056005-sennheiser_hd600_silver_driver_with_brand_new_hd650_cable/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't think people recommend them for stock D2K's SQ but rather the potential it has to sound much better through easily done mods. By modding the D2K's you can make them sound very close to the D5K's which is a better and more expensive headphones. It is like modding the SR60's to sound like the SR80's.


Even with the mods, they still aren't great.

I sold mine a LONG while ago and went for the Q701s. I AM NOT SAYING THAT IT WAS AN UPGRADE. But it was a nice vacation from the ear saunas that were the D5Ks modded.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649056005-sennheiser_hd600_silver_driver_with_brand_new_hd650_cable/


Wow, that's a good deal. If I only had an extra $150 to spend and something that could drive headphones with 300 ohms of impedance...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Does anyone know how the Sennheiser HD558s compare with HD650s? My dad has a pair of 650s that I've had a chance to listen to and I really like the sound of those. Those are really the only high end headphones I have ever had a chance to listen to.


Nope. The HD580s can compare since they are the progenitor for the HD600s, but not the 558s. Otherwise I think everyone and their dog would have 558s


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no lol
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649056005-sennheiser_hd600_silver_driver_with_brand_new_hd650_cable/


Beat me to it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Even with the mods, they still aren't great.
> 
> I sold mine a LONG while ago and went for the Q701s. I AM NOT SAYING THAT IT WAS AN UPGRADE. But it was a nice vacation from the ear saunas that were the D5Ks modded.


I prefer the 701's over D2K's as well, but that is because of my sound preference. For their current pricing I would not recommend them of course. I definitely don't think they are great, but I don't believe any headphones at the D2K's real price point ever are. The D2K's I had however, had the most booming bass of the all the headphones I have owned and the SQ was pretty good actually. Again though, I wouldn't recommend them higher than $200.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The denons are not that great of a headphone. The bass is still kind of stuffy, the sound stage is a bit too small, and they aren't exactly the worlds most comfortable headphones.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, they are good for closed back headphones, but they aren't anywhere close to the same options you can get with open back headphones with good bass.


I don't agree.
Couple the D2K's with something like the Digizoid ZO2 - and you can literally make the headphone rattle off your head.
Believe me - I've tried.

As for comfort - that's an issue that can be tackled - but more so - these are made for HOME USE - not on the go or anything - thus if your comfort relates to moving around with them - sure I would agree, but other than that, they aren'tr made to be dancing around with (although I do dance quite a bit with them on, but don't feel 100% secure that they will stay on my head)

As for open back + bass = that's a head-fi joke right?
If not....it should be.

What open-back headphones can you name that have a good bass - at least one that comes remotely close to closed back solutions?

Don't be a fanboy....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't think people recommend them for stock D2K's SQ but rather the potential it has to sound much better through easily done mods. By modding the D2K's you can make them sound very close to the D5K's which is a better and more expensive headphones. It is like modding the SR60's to sound like the SR80's.


well....for £200....there's not THAT many headphones that come closer to the Denon's SQ - even stock.

I agree with buble's worry about build quality and longevity (ie changing headbands)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you can score a D2K under $200 used, I think that is a great pair of headphones for that price point. If we are talking around the $300-400 price point, there are definitely better options for used headphones. That said, I think that the D2K's are comparable to K550's and DT770's, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## bumblebee1980

DT770 Pro 80 and K550 carry the torch until Fostex comes out with a TH-300 (fingers crossed)


----------



## bumblebee1980

notice no one mentions Ultrasone heh heh heh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you can score a D2K under $200 used, I think that is a great pair of headphones for that price point. If we are talking around the $300-400 price point, there are definitely better options for used headphones. That said, I think that the D2K's are comparable to K550's and DT770's, but that's just my opinion.


Remember I bought my D2K's for £180 - that's $280.
And I thoroughly think they are worth around £250.
FOR A STOCK PAIR.

I'm not defending the D2K's - but this perception of $250 is too much for a set of D2K's...is a bit off.
I know you guys in the USA get things cheaper regardless - but still.

That said, the Pro900's, AKG offerings, Beyers are ALL VERY GOOD CHOICES.
However - they are NOT AS GOOD all rounders as the D2K's.

Simply put:
Pro900: Portable, accurate bass, great highs
Beyers: Bassy, padded, cheaper alternatives
AKG: Smooth sounding, soft mids
Denon: Poor build quality, almost a straight line-esk frequency response, with a bump in the lows.

All comes down to taste - I could never see myself wearing and listening to a set of AKG's - just not for me. But for my uncle, the AKG's are the cream of the crop - as their soft tones are just excellent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great post!


Like I said, I feel like they are in fact comparable to DT770 and K550 and all comes down to what one prefers, hence me recommending it in the first place. That said, it seems like D2K's are in the $300+ used and at that price range, there are much better alternatives IMHO. In the $200-250 price range, the D2K's can definitely hold its own and holds it very well. In the $300+ price range, it has to deal with used HD650's and HE400's which I think outclasses the D2K. Build quality is less noticeable for me as I take great care of my headphones.







Then again, my primary headphones are the LCD-2 so my relative judgement might be off a bit.

PS
For me personally, my preferred sound tastes are the following:

1. Bass - Accurate and controlled with sufficient mid bass, preferably extends deep as well.
2. Midrange - Full, lush, slightly dark, and smooth
3. Trebles - Slightly recessed and rolled off


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting!
For me it would be more bass orientated rather than mids.
To me a V shaped signature is my piece of the cake. Not too V shaped and incapable like the beats, but you get the rough idea!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> DT770 Pro 80 and K550 carry the torch until Fostex comes out with a TH-300 (fingers crossed)


When is it coming out?

PS
K550's hold a special place in my heart. It's aesthetics is comparable IMHO to my LCD-2 in that they are drop dead gorgeous and I really liked the sound as well. While I would prefer velour pads over the pleather ones it comes with, they are still incredibly soft and comfortable. I will probably buy another one again later on (I can get a pair new now for $150) for on the go usage. I really wish AKG would release one with a detachable cable and velour pads though. I would so be on top of that. AKG unfortunately seems to headed the other way however with their inclusion of an inline mic built into the cable for the K551.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting!
> For me it would be more *bass* orientated rather than *mids*.
> To me a V shaped signature is my piece of the cake. Not too V shaped and incapable like the beats, but you get the rough idea!


you really should try the Audeze LCD-2 if you haven't already. you can have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Deceit

Looking at the Hifiman HE-400. Anyone on OCN have personal experience with them? Been reading a lot of reviews and talking with people on Head-Fi as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Looking at the Hifiman HE-400. Anyone on OCN have personal experience with them? Been reading a lot of reviews and talking with people on Head-Fi as well.


I suggest starting with this great review by our former member Simca. I briefly owned the HE400 when trying to figure out whether to get the HD650 or the HE400. Ultimately I decided on the HD650 which was much closer to my sound preference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wanted to share this awesome deal for anyone looking for a decent closed back dynamic headphones for cheap.

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M30-Professional-Closed-back-Headphones/dp/B00007E7C8


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When is it coming out?
> 
> PS
> K550's hold a special place in my heart. It's aesthetics is comparable IMHO to my LCD-2 in that they are drop dead gorgeous and I really liked the sound as well. While I would prefer velour pads over the pleather ones it comes with, they are still incredibly soft and comfortable. I will probably buy another one again later on (I can get a pair new now for $150) for on the go usage. I really wish AKG would release one with a detachable cable and velour pads though. I would so be on top of that. AKG unfortunately seems to headed the other way however with their inclusion of an inline mic built into the cable for the K551.


I don't really understand why the AKG K551 exist. I like the colour changes but it's too big to be a portable headphones. the cable is thinner than the cable that comes with the K550 and I think the jack isn't long enough for cases.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't really understand why the AKG K551 exist. I like the colour changes but it's too big to be a portable headphones. the cable is thinner than the cable that comes with the K550 and I think the jack isn't long enough for cases.


I am as confused as you are about that.


----------



## AOSx182

I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro headphones for mixing reference before I bought monitors. Generally don't use them outside of my home though because they are so large. Also can't use for extended periods of time when I'm wearing my glasses, ends up hurting my head!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AOSx182*
> 
> I bought a pair of Sennheiser HD 280 Pro headphones for mixing reference before I bought monitors. Generally don't use them outside of my home though because they are so large. Also can't use for extended periods of time when I'm wearing my glasses, ends up hurting my head!


Is it because they clamp too hard?


----------



## Crazy9000

I wear the 280 pro's 8 hours every weekday. They used to hurt my head a bit from the clamping, but they don't anymore. I don't know if that's because the band has loosened over time, I've gotten better at positioning them, or if I just got used to it.

If you're using them in an environment where you would need earplugs otherwise, there really seems to be no other viable headphone option though.


----------



## GOTFrog

wow never looked but GRado offering in canada really sucks


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.whathifi.com/news/monster-works-with-watchmaker-hublot-to-create-luxury-noise-cancelling-headphones


----------



## bumblebee1980

I didn't even know they make Fake Bose QC, V-Moda or SOL lol

this guy clearly has the bug in him.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know they make Fake Bose QC, V-Moda or SOL lol
> 
> this guy clearly has the bug in him.


Are fake beats really that much more of a rip off than real beats?


----------



## pez

So...looking at these graphs on HeadRoom, the conclusion I can induce just from these are that the RS2is should be a slightly bassier, less harsh SR325i. Is this even an upgrade?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Are fake beats really that much more of a rip off than real beats?


I really don't know much about fake Beats or real Beats for that matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So...looking at these graphs on HeadRoom, the conclusion I can induce just from these are that the RS2is should be a slightly bassier, less harsh SR325i. Is this even an upgrade?


why don't you try to get a used HE-500?


----------



## mikeaj

Maybe off topic for the usual discussion but I think relevant:

I think chinesekiwi espouses diffuse-field target EQ curve for headphones, but just as an example of the continuing disagreement and different research out there:
http://www.aes.org/events/134/papers/?ID=3474
Quote:


> P10-3 Listener Preferences for Different Headphone Target Response Curves-Sean Olive, Harman International - Northridge, CA, USA; Todd Welti, Harman International - Northridge, CA, USA; Elisabeth McMullin, Harman International - Northridge, CA USA
> There is little consensus among headphone manufacturers on the preferred headphone target frequency response required to produce optimal sound quality for reproduction of stereo recordings. To explore this topic further we conducted two double-blind listening tests in which trained listeners rated their preferences for eight different headphone target frequency responses reproduced using two different models of headphones. The target curves included the diffuse-field and free-field curves in ISO 11904-2, a modified diffuse-field target recommended by Lorho, the unequalized headphone, and a new target response based on acoustical measurements of a calibrated loudspeaker system in a listening room. *For both headphones the new target based on an in-room loudspeaker response was the most preferred target response curve.*
> Convention Paper 8867


_emphasis added_

Ultimately you're best off with whatever suits your tastes and different peoples' ears and music selection have a lot to do with it, but still, it's good if a baseline can be established. You can always tweak away from or towards a baseline.

Oh yeah, the main author also recently put up a summary and slides from another paper on headphones, _The Relationship between Perception and Measurement of Headphone Sound Quality_ here:
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-relationship-between-perception-and.html

It includes dummy-head measurements of six different headphones, measurements of those headphones from the ear canals of different listeners (yes, the ear shape means the response measured there varies by person), and different subjective ratings from the listeners, both qualitative and quantitative. Read to see which headphones were included.

*spoiler* LCD-2 did the best. Also they were the worst.


----------



## AOSx182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it because they clamp too hard?


Yeah, they end up pushing my glasses into the side of my head. Cant really wear contacts either for extended periods of time while looking at a screen either.
Thats a minor issue though, I really only use them for short periods when checking a mix haha. Well, except for a few of those late night gaming sessions... but that helps me limit my time so Im not up all night







haha


----------



## AOSx182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I wear the 280 pro's 8 hours every weekday. They used to hurt my head a bit from the clamping, but they don't anymore. I don't know if that's because the band has loosened over time, I've gotten better at positioning them, or if I just got used to it.
> 
> If you're using them in an environment where you would need earplugs otherwise, there really seems to be no other viable headphone option though.


maybe your head has formed to the shape of them since it sounds like you wear them often enough







haha
I've never used them in a live sound setting, but I'm sure they'd do a good job.


----------



## Deceit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I suggest starting with this great review by our former member Simca. I briefly owned the HE400 when trying to figure out whether to get the HD650 or the HE400. Ultimately I decided on the HD650 which was much closer to my sound preference.


Hello there,

Can you please share some of the differences between the HD650 and the HE-400 in your experience? The HD600 (not 650, mind) are also top among the list of headphones I've been looking into. What styles of music do you usually listen to? Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Can you please share some of the differences between the HD650 and the HE-400 in your experience? The HD600 (not 650, mind) are also top among the list of headphones I've been looking into. What styles of music do you usually listen to? Thank you.


Before you even think about those headphones, the important question to ask is... do you have a headphone amp and dac. If yes, the HE-400s have more bass, but they are heavier. I like them better than the 650s, but I am not going to lie, if you plan on listening to music all day, the HD650s are a tad bit more comfortable.

If you do not have a amp/dac, then focus on getting one first.


----------



## Deceit

I have the Schiit stack.

I know driving HE-400 is not an issue.

All I want to know is comparison of differences before buying them (of course, I have a lot of info already, just looking for more).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> I have the Schiit stack.
> 
> I know driving HE-400 is not an issue.
> 
> All I want to know is comparison of differences before buying them (of course, I have a lot of info already, just looking for more).


It is sort of hard to compare them. I will direct someone who really knows all the in and outs about these two headphones here.

My personal experience with these two headphones is that in all honesty, I don't like either of them. With the HE-400s the sound like it is coming from another room in the house, and the HD650s sound really cold and sterile unless you have a tube amp.

EVERYONE else who maybe has better/worse ears than me seems to really love the HE-400s, and I have to admit, the times that I am not hearing bizarre issues with them, I really do like them.


----------



## Anoxy

Cold and sterile is the exact opposite of how most people describe the HD650...

including me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Cold and sterile is the exact opposite of how most people describe the HD650...
> 
> including me.


I chose my words a bit more carefully though. I said I felt that way except on a tube amp.

I am guessing my experience with the HD650s on SS amps have just been duds. *I wish there was a shrug smiley*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deceit*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Can you please share some of the differences between the HD650 and the HE-400 in your experience? The HD600 (not 650, mind) are also top among the list of headphones I've been looking into. What styles of music do you usually listen to? Thank you.


Hey sorry for the late response. Let's start with the HE400 first. The first thing that you will notice after putting them on is how much heavier they are, especially in comparison to the mostly plastic HD650. The second thing that will probably jump out at you is how great the bass is for a $400 headphones. While I would not go as far as saying that there bass is like the Audeze LCD-2, it wouldn't be far off to say they have similar characteristics. The things I did not like about the HE400 however, were the mids and the highs. The highs seemed almost shrill to me and at times hurt my ears a bit. The mids, which is what I ultimately look for in my headphone purchases, while they were clear felt subdued to me. The HD650 on the other hand, I knew exactly what I was getting having heard them before. The mids are much more prominent and almost hypnotically smooth, even more so with a tube amp. While the HD650's bass ultimately do not measure up to that of the HE400, it is still there and there is a nice mid bass presence. The trebles on the HD650 are also fairly rolled off, so even my treble sensitive ears do not get fatigued. My music tastes currently are classical (especially orchestral), vocals (especially female vocals), and recently dubstep. Hope that helps!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I really don't know much about fake Beats or real Beats for that matter.
> why don't you try to get a used HE-500?


The last time I expressed extreme interest in either the HE-400 or HE-500 I was somewhat steered away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Maybe off topic for the usual discussion but I think relevant:
> 
> I think chinesekiwi espouses diffuse-field target EQ curve for headphones, but just as an example of the continuing disagreement and different research out there:
> http://www.aes.org/events/134/papers/?ID=3474
> _emphasis added_
> 
> Ultimately you're best off with whatever suits your tastes and different peoples' ears and music selection have a lot to do with it, but still, it's good if a baseline can be established. You can always tweak away from or towards a baseline.
> 
> Oh yeah, the main author also recently put up a summary and slides from another paper on headphones, _The Relationship between Perception and Measurement of Headphone Sound Quality_ here:
> http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-relationship-between-perception-and.html
> 
> It includes dummy-head measurements of six different headphones, measurements of those headphones from the ear canals of different listeners (yes, the ear shape means the response measured there varies by person), and different subjective ratings from the listeners, both qualitative and quantitative. Read to see which headphones were included.
> 
> *spoiler* LCD-2 did the best. Also they were the worst.


I didn't mean to compare them as the end all be all







. I even went back and put the SR80s in, and when looking at it that way, they seem to have very minor differences. I guess it was more of a thought that I decided to express in the thread








. I've always heard the RS series to be 'warmer' than the whole SR series. I feel nearly set that the Beyer's are my go to headphone for anything besides rock, which I love the Grados for. The highs of the Grados have never bothered me, but I'll have to give them a listen in a bit to see.

EDIT:

Yeah, after a small listening session so far, I can still appreciate the Grado SR325i. The only thing I could see replacing them is a better set of Grado headphones. The upper mid range seems to hit that very limit I have on it, so I could see getting a tube amp being a welcome companion. I wonder how a Schiit tube amp would fair...?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Before you even think about those headphones, the important question to ask is... do you have a headphone amp and dac. If yes, the HE-400s have more bass, but they are heavier. I like them better than the 650s, but I am not going to lie, if you plan on listening to music all day, the HD650s are a tad bit more comfortable.
> 
> If you do not have a amp/dac, then focus on getting one first.


Why would you buy an amp/dac before headphones? At least you can listen to and appreciate a decent set of headphones (especially somethign easy to drive like the HE400), even if they're not being pushed to their full potential. Buying an amp/dac before headphones seems like a bad decision to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Why would you buy an amp/dac before headphones? At least you can listen to and appreciate a decent set of headphones (especially somethign easy to drive like the HE400), even if they're not being pushed to their full potential. Buying an amp/dac before headphones seems like a bad decision to me.


Sorry.

Amp, dac, and cheap headphones.


----------



## Fortunex

You'd get better sound quality out of a good set of headphones running off onboard than a cheap set of headphones running off of a decent amp/DAC, generally.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> You'd get better sound quality out of a good set of headphones running off onboard than a cheap set of headphones running off of a decent amp/DAC, generally.


MMmmmm not always. The He-400s pretty much need an amp....period. If you run them on on board audio, they aren't going to have enough power. It is a similar situation with the HD650s, but you can probably get away with running on board sound for a while.

For 400 bucks, you could still easily get the Schiit M&M and the beyerdynamics DT880s or 990s and stay in budget. That setup is going to sound a WHOLE lot better than putting power hungry headphones on on board audio.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> MMmmmm not always. The He-400s pretty much need an amp....period. If you run them on on board audio, they aren't going to have enough power. It is a similar situation with the HD650s, but you can probably get away with running on board sound for a while.
> 
> For 400 bucks, you could still easily get the Schiit M&M and the beyerdynamics DT880s or 990s and stay in budget. That setup is going to sound a WHOLE lot better than putting power hungry headphones on on board audio.


My HE400s sound better from onboard than the DT880s I tried through an E17, at least to me. I think the effects of a DAC/amp are often overexaggerated.

I'm not too sure where you're getting the idea that the HE400s are power hungry, they're designed to be able to run off of an iPod.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I agree with fortunex on this. Better headphones is where one should start.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with fortunex on this. Better headphones is where one should start.


I as well.

I think the differences between amplifiers and DACs (except tube vs. solid-state) are heinously overstated. For solid-state, there are few things I care about besides frequency response, distortion/crosstalk, and output impedance.

Better with the best headphones you can possibly afford out of your front panel headphone output than even a modestly expensive upstream chain with more modest headphones.

My move from stupidly expensive upstream stuff with mid-range headphones (e.g. HD 650) to the JH13s and a 1st-gen iPod Shuffle is still one of the best decisions I made, and that was over 3 years ago.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The affects of DAC can often be overstated, though I swear by the difference I heard going from my DG to my ODAC. Amps on the other hand, it depends on if they are going for colored or clean.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The affects of DAC can often be overstated, though I swear by the difference I heard going from my DG to my ODAC. Amps on the other hand, it depends on if they are going for colored or clean.


Some DACs kind of deviate from the "textbook" too (not particularly meaning innovation but rather breaking or tweaking stuff to get it to be different). But that's mostly just certain expensive ones targeted at audiophiles who want something a bit different.

I don't mean to imply something about what you did or didn't hear with the DG and ODAC (or what's possible to hear there), but just to be clear, were any of your comparisons level matched? How long between switching from one to the other and back?

re: HE-400

These have similar efficiency as most Grados, so they need about the same amount of electric power to produce the same volume as those. So more than plenty of sets, but not a whole bunch.

But when some people say "power" they really mean something other than electric power, such as some descriptor of "authority" or sound quality or something a little less well-defined. I think that's pretty confusing, but oh well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Some DACs kind of deviate from the "textbook" too (not particularly meaning innovation but rather breaking or tweaking stuff to get it to be different). But that's mostly just certain expensive ones targeted at audiophiles who want something a bit different.
> 
> I don't mean to imply something about what you did or didn't hear with the DG and ODAC (or what's possible to hear there), but just to be clear, were any of your comparisons level matched? How long between switching from one to the other and back?
> 
> re: HE-400
> 
> These have similar efficiency as most Grados, so they need about the same amount of electric power to produce the same volume as those. So more than plenty of sets, but not a whole bunch.
> 
> But when some people say "power" they really mean something other than electric power, such as some descriptor of "authority" or sound quality or something a little less well-defined. I think that's pretty confusing, but oh well.


I will be the first to admit that I did not go through any vigorous or controlled scientific methodology. I plugged in the ODAC and it was instantly louder, so I adjusted the volume to my normal comfort listening level. To me the sound was more clear and detailed. Basically, I didn't do any sort of objective A/B blind testing. Could it be psychological perception? It may, but I honestly believe the ODAC is simply better than whatever DAC or audio processor the DG uses. Of course there are other ways to better experiment, but I lack both the time and sound measuring equipment personally as well as the personnel for blind testing.


----------



## Crazy9000

You only need one other person to do blind testing







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You only need one other person to do blind testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sample size of 1 seems small


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sample size of 1 seems small


If you're testing if you can hear a difference or not, sample size of 1 is the proper size.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> My HE400s sound better from onboard than the DT880s I tried through an E17, at least to me. I think the effects of a DAC/amp are often overexaggerated.
> 
> I'm not too sure where you're getting the idea that the HE400s are power hungry, they're designed to be able to run off of an iPod.


1: IDK about you, but I can hear all sort of interference from all the mobos I own. That is why I say screw onboard.

2: Because I am an idiot and read 92.5 as impedance when it was sensitivity.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 1: IDK about you, but I can hear all sort of interference from all the mobos I own. That is why I say screw onboard.


Me too.

I can also say the same thing for front panel audio, at least in my case. The fact that my DG amplifies the FP output just makes that interference 1000x worse too.


----------



## Crazy9000

I kept hearing people say there wasn't a huge difference from onboard so me and my brother tried a blind test. It turned out to be a complete waste of time setting up. The music didn't just sound worse coming from the onboard, it sounded straight bad. This was just onboard vs a x-fi soundblaster too, not any fancy DAC.

The X-fi vs a more expensive USB DAC would probably have been a worthwhile test, but onboard vs anything doesn't seem to even be a contest.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I kept hearing people say there wasn't a huge difference from onboard so me and my brother tried a blind test. It turned out to be a complete waste of time setting up. The music didn't just sound worse coming from the onboard, it sounded straight bad. This was just onboard vs a x-fi soundblaster too, not any fancy DAC.
> 
> The X-fi vs a more expensive USB DAC would probably have been a worthwhile test, but onboard vs anything doesn't seem to even be a contest.


Well one person is talking about a fiiO which IMO all fiio is junk and sound extremely close to sound cards. If you have really good on board sound, I could see where there would not be much of a difference.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well one person is talking about a fiiO which IMO all fiio is junk and sound extremely close to sound cards. If you have really good on board sound, I could see where there would not be much of a difference.


Unfortunately that's probably true, but they also have almost exclusivity in the market for sub-$200 portable amps; which is what many people (myself included) are looking to pay when they look for a portable (and not build one themselves).

That, and you can get them from places like Amazon, which means a lot faster shipping compared to some other alternatives.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to decide if it is worth getting a JDS Labs C5 for my J3. So far I am leaning towards no.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Unfortunately that's probably true, but they also have almost exclusivity in the market for sub-$200 portable amps; which is what many people (myself included) are looking to pay when they look for a portable.


Nah... FiiO just has the best marketing for sub-200 portable amps. Here are some nice ones!

JDS Labs C5 - $189
JDS Labs CMoyBB - $59
Electric Avenues PA2V2 - Around $60

Those are just a few nice ones off the top of my head. I am pretty sure there are a few more!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nah if you use the FiiO as a DAC - that would beat most Noob-sus motherboard on-board sounds.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nah if you use the FiiO as a DAC - that would beat most Noob-sus motherboard on-board sounds.


Thought you were talking about something of mine for a second there.









PS
ROFL! I almost deleted the last headphone entry in the list. Thought it was another troll entry until I googled it.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nah... FiiO just has the best marketing for sub-200 portable amps. Here are some nice ones!
> 
> JDS Labs C5 - $189
> JDS Labs CMoyBB - $59
> Electric Avenues PA2V2 - Around $60
> 
> Those are just a few nice ones off the top of my head. I am pretty sure there are a few more!


I could get an iBasso D-Zero as well to have both an amp and dac. That's the one I'm leaning to, but it will depend very heavily on how quickly I could get it. I have no idea where they ship from.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had to look myself hahaha


----------



## GOTFrog

Well all I can say is that I really like my Fiio e10, compared to the on-board sound it's leaps and bounds, but it is the 1st mobo I have that I really can hear the interference it was really bad


----------



## Anoxy

Fiio stuff is like the Beats of source components.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Fiio stuff is like the Beats of source components.


I wouldn't go THAT far. They are more like a niche product. If you need a 60 dollar portable amp that can take a lot of abuse, they are great, but they are NOT good enough for home use.

At the same time though, if it weren't for newer affordable amps, like the M&M stack or the abundant supply of DIY schematics, I would probably be signing a different tune about FiiO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Fiio stuff is like the Beats of source components.


FiiO does not make severely overpriced and shoddy products though. If they were selling for like $200-300, then yeah they are like Beats. I think FiiO amps are competitively priced, which is one of the reasons that they ARE so popular.


----------



## Anoxy

Everything you said supports my statement though. They made amplification/DACs mainstream and provided a decent solution for the masses that is easy to acquire.

I didn't say it was necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Anoxy

Obviously price isn't a point of contention.

Also, Beats aren't 'shoddy' products. They have good build quality. The sound signature may be crap to an audiophile who desires a flat frequency response, but for most people the sound signature is perfect for their tastes. So to them, it is a good product.

Let's not forget that sound is subjective.


----------



## GOTFrog

DIY is my next project, didn't go that route cause I didst believe in it and didn't want to invest time on something that I wouldn't use. Electronics are my field of work so it would be really easy, just have no idea where to start what would be good and not expensive. Money goes to family first so yeah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Obviously price isn't a point of contention.
> 
> Also, Beats aren't 'shoddy' products. They have good build quality. The sound signature may be crap to an audiophile who desires a flat frequency response, but for most people the sound signature is perfect for their tastes. So to them, it is a good product.
> 
> Let's not forget that sound is subjective.


I will agree that sound preference is subjective and leave it at that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Obviously price isn't a point of contention.
> 
> Also, Beats aren't 'shoddy' products. *They have good build quality*. The sound signature may be crap to an audiophile who desires a flat frequency response, but for most people the sound signature is perfect for their tastes. So to them, it is a good product.
> 
> Let's not forget that sound is subjective.


Have I missed something within the past few months? I still see people breaking Beats around here like it's no thing. After demoing several pairs, at various places, they all generally have terrible build quality. They HAVE gotten better since leaving Monster, maybe that even started before that move, but a $300 pair of headphones should still never feel that fragile. You could abuse a pair of Grado headphones more than a pair of Beats, and the Grados would just need a simple reshaping.


----------



## Anoxy

To be honest, I've never even held a pair of Beats so I probably shouldn't comment on build quality. They just look sturdy in the pictures and when I see them around peoples necks on campus


----------



## rpgman1

I've tried some Beats headphones a few times before. Sound quality is okay, but build quality is bad. That's why I want to get a high-end headphone in the future.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Obviously price isn't a point of contention.
> 
> Also, Beats aren't 'shoddy' products. They have good build quality. The sound signature may be crap to an audiophile who desires a flat frequency response, but for most people the sound signature is perfect for their tastes. So to them, it is a good product.
> 
> Let's not forget that sound is subjective.


Who told you that?

Beats break apart all the time. Seriously, go look around head-fi. There is probably close a billion threads on their about fixing their beats solos and pros.

I don't truly think that the sound signature of beats is anything good for anyone. Audio technica M50s are cheaper, are better suited for bass heads, and are built far better.

True, sound is subjective, but beats by dre among many other products is just on of things that just transcends subjectivity altogether.


----------



## jason793

So I just saw the new monster headphones. After getting over the ridiculous price tag I noticed they were noise cancelling. Was wondering if anyone actually makes good noise cancelling headphones? The only noise cancelling headphones I have heard are the Bose QuietComfort 15.
http://www.bose.ca/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp&src=CAN00075
After about a minute I had to take them off. Couldn't stand the hum from the noise cancelling.

If you missed it, here's a link to a thread about them.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1385367/ug-monster-announces-2-275-luxury-inspiration-headphones


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> To be honest, I've never even held a pair of Beats so I probably shouldn't comment on build quality. They just look sturdy in the pictures and when I see them around peoples necks on campus


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> So I just saw the new monster headphones. After getting over the ridiculous price tag I noticed they were noise cancelling. Was wondering if anyone actually makes good noise cancelling headphones? The only noise cancelling headphones I have heard are the Bose QuietComfort 15.
> http://www.bose.ca/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp&src=CAN00075
> After about a minute I had to take them off. Couldn't stand the hum from the noise cancelling.
> 
> If you missed it, here's a link to a thread about them.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385367/ug-monster-announces-2-275-luxury-inspiration-headphones


Active noise cancellation is a bad idea IMO. You want noise attenuation, like from the Sennhesier 280 pro.


----------



## jason793

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Active noise cancellation is a bad idea IMO. You want noise attenuation, like from the Sennhesier 280 pro.


Thanks for the advice. I think my next pair of headphones are going to be open back though. Was just curious if anyone had done it better, or if monster was likely going to end up release a pair $2000+ headphones that would hum along to your music with you.


----------



## one-shot

I have a Grado SR225i and Audioengine D1 DAC. Whatevs.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Who told you that?
> 
> Beats break apart all the time. Seriously, go look around head-fi. There is probably close a billion threads on their about fixing their beats solos and pros.
> 
> I don't truly think that the sound signature of beats is anything good for anyone. Audio technica M50s are cheaper, are better suited for bass heads, and are built far better.
> 
> True, sound is subjective, but beats by dre among many other products is just on of things that just transcends subjectivity altogether.


Can't say I post in any Beats threads on head-fi....and actually, I don't even think I've ever seen a Beats thread there. The anti-beats circlejerk is far too strong.


----------



## bumblebee1980

planar magnetic headphones need power. Audeze recommends amplifiers that can output a couple watts. I assume HiFiMAN is on the same page. quite a bit of 2, 4, 5, 6 watt amplifiers on the market today.
Quote:


> "Assuming your amp can produce 5W very clean power into 50 Ohms load (LCD-2 has impedance around 50 ohms), THD less than 1%. This corresponds to driving voltage of 16V RMS and current of 0.316A RMS into 50 Ohms load. Maximum recommended peak power with less than 10% distortion should be 10W, 22V peak voltage, 0.45A peak current. 5W RMS will produce 127dB SPL in a midrange which approaches dangerous levels. *Extra power is not to play loud all the time but to preserve the power for high dynamics in music.*


Quote:


> When deciding what amp to buy It is very subjective and opinions vary a lot. Here are some thoughts on selecting a good amplifiers
> for LCD-2. We have tested the LCD-2 with quite a number of studios and recording engineers.
> 
> The LCD-2 has an impedance of 50 ohms, which is purely resistive and is almost perfectly flat across the entire frequency range.http://www.audeze.com/2009/12/waterfall-plots-low-frequency-extensi...
> 
> Lets us say you listen to symphony-orchestra. This type of music can have dynamic range of 60 dB. i.e if silence (room noise) is at 60 dB (LCD-2 is pen type headphone design with almost no attenuation of ambient noise) and the maximum occasional peak needs to be 120 dB. I am just giving an example here, but depending upon the type of music and the recording this varies. 120 dB is very loud - almost Rock Concert level close to the speaker.
> 
> For the LCD-2, if you put 1 mw of power, you get about 90dB output. For this example, let us assume 90dB is the level you listen normally. To reproduce the occasional 120 dB peak without clipping on the LCD-2, the amplifier would have to output 1000 times more power than 1mw, i.e 1 W.
> 
> So, an amplifier that can output 1w is the bare minimum. Amplifiers will have distortion metrics at different wattage levels. *If an amp can output maximum 1w it would be barely sufficient and might have a lot of distortion at full output.*
> 
> So I would suggest an Amp that would at least be able to provide a couple of watts of output without any clipping. Damping in amplifiers is not a big problem for LCD-2 since the impedance doesn't vary.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can buy a open box, used or refurb Mid-Fi headphone really cheap. who cares about entry level or Lo-Fi sub $150 headphones. sound quality, build quality, comfort is crap across the board.

I agree the headphone is the biggest difference maker but that is assuming you have a DAC and amplifier to begin with. this logic is for people who already have entry or mid level setups but want to upgrade. for example if I have a Schiit Lyr and want to upgrade to the LCD-2 should I buy a new amplifier and the LCD-2 or just buy the LCD-2? what is the better value?

do not buy the HD650 or Q701 if you plan to drive it with a Realtek chip..


----------



## OkanG

I just have a question. Why are Fiio not good enough for home use? Does the sound quality itself improve with other amps, or is it just the sound volume? Because I have an E7 with my DT-990 Pros, but I can't compare with other headphones since this is my first high end headphone. It plays loud enough for me in the house, so if it's only the volume that improves, I'm ok with my E7. But if it's the sound quality, I might look into other amps.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> So I just saw the new monster headphones. After getting over the ridiculous price tag I noticed they were noise cancelling. Was wondering if anyone actually makes good noise cancelling headphones? The only noise cancelling headphones I have heard are the Bose QuietComfort 15.
> http://www.bose.ca/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp&src=CAN00075
> After about a minute I had to take them off. Couldn't stand the hum from the noise cancelling.
> 
> If you missed it, here's a link to a thread about them.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385367/ug-monster-announces-2-275-luxury-inspiration-headphones


you dont buy noise cancelling headphones if you want quality sound. Straightaway i would stay away from them after hearing that.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> planar magnetic headphones need power. Audeze recommends amplifiers that can output a couple watts. I assume HiFiMAN is on the same page. quite a bit of 2, 4, 5, 6 watt amplifiers on the market today.


HE400 != LCD2. Audeze didn't design their headphones to be able to run off of mobile devices.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can buy a open box, used or refurb Mid-Fi headphone really cheap. who cares about entry level or Lo-Fi sub $150 headphones. sound quality, build quality, comfort is crap across the board.
> 
> I agree the headphone is the biggest difference maker but that is assuming you have a DAC and amplifier to begin with. this logic is for people who already have entry or mid level setups but want to upgrade. for example if I have a Schiit Lyr and want to upgrade to the LCD-2 should I buy a new amplifier and the LCD-2 or just buy the LCD-2? what is the better value?
> 
> do not buy the HD650 or Q701 if you plan to drive it with a Realtek chip..


People who care about value over performance, AKA the majority of the population. There are several headphones that give respectable performance for under $150. Saying all sub-$150 headphones are crap in every respect come off as very elitist, but I guess that's what you're trying for.

If you've found/settled on a headphone that you really like, and you want to get a bit extra out of it, to really make it shine, that's when I'd start spending a significant portion of money on the DAC/amp. Short of that, you're almost always going to get a better increase in sound quality from dumping it all into the headphone. I could see getting a cheap soundcard/external DAC/amp if your onboard is prone to noise or your headphones are harder to drive. But if you've got ~$400 to spend to get the best sound quality possible, you shouldn't be spending half of it on a DAC/amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Saying all sub-$150 headphones are crap in every respect come off as very elitist, but I guess that's what you're trying for.


Completely agree; it's a worse mentality than a headphone enthusiast forum would generally maintain.

I do feel bad for people who can't enjoy sub-$200 or sub-$100 headphones just because they have $1000+ sets. Even after the JH13s I find cheap things like the Image X10 to be awesome, and I use them every morning for the gym with no complaints about their sound.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jason793*
> 
> So I just saw the new monster headphones. After getting over the ridiculous price tag I noticed they were noise cancelling. Was wondering if anyone actually makes good noise cancelling headphones? The only noise cancelling headphones I have heard are the Bose QuietComfort 15.
> http://www.bose.ca/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/noise_cancelling_headphones/quietcomfort_15/index.jsp&src=CAN00075
> After about a minute I had to take them off. Couldn't stand the hum from the noise cancelling.
> 
> If you missed it, here's a link to a thread about them.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1385367/ug-monster-announces-2-275-luxury-inspiration-headphones
> 
> 
> 
> you dont buy noise cancelling headphones if you want quality sound. Straightaway i would stay away from them after hearing that.
Click to expand...

Yeh I agree...

Noise cancelling is great for planes, trains, automobiles and bars!

I have 2 pairs of NC headphones an In Ear and over ear set. I use the In Ear as ear plugs. They are made by sony. When I am playing pool I turn them on with no music and the noise just goes way way down.

Unless you are going to always be using them in a plane or loud area they are a waste of money and will not sound as a good as a non noise cancelling headphone used in a quiet area.

If you are not in an ideal listening environment then I recommend closed over ear headphones that seal well or a good pair of in ears. Even fan noise on my PC is enough to ruin it for me with my open ear headphones where as closed ear headphones wouldn't have a problem with computer fans.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> planar magnetic headphones need power. Audeze recommends amplifiers that can output a couple watts. I assume HiFiMAN is on the same page. quite a bit of 2, 4, 5, 6 watt amplifiers on the market today.
> [...]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> Lets us say you listen to symphony-orchestra. This type of music can have dynamic range of 60 dB. i.e if silence (room noise) is at 60 dB (LCD-2 is pen type headphone design with almost no attenuation of ambient noise) and the maximum occasional peak needs to be 120 dB. I am just giving an example here, but depending upon the type of music and the recording this varies. 120 dB is very loud - almost Rock Concert level close to the speaker.
> 
> For the LCD-2, if you put 1 mw of power, you get about 90dB output. For this example, let us assume 90dB is the level you listen normally. To reproduce the occasional 120 dB peak without clipping on the LCD-2, the amplifier would have to output 1000 times more power than 1mw, i.e 1 W.
> 
> So, an amplifier that can output 1w is the bare minimum. Amplifiers will have distortion metrics at different wattage levels. *If an amp can output maximum 1w it would be barely sufficient and might have a lot of distortion at full output.*
> 
> So I would suggest an Amp that would at least be able to provide a couple of watts of output without any clipping. Damping in amplifiers is not a big problem for LCD-2 since the impedance doesn't vary.
Click to expand...

I find that quoted explanation pretty disingenuous, but maybe expected.

One thing I'd point out is that Audeze's planar magnetic headphones have significantly lower distortion than most even high-end dynamic headphones, particularly at very high volumes. They seem to be pushing use cases where they have an advantage. Of course it's to the advantage of the headphone maker to blame sound problems on an underpowered amp-it could legitimately be the amp's problem if a customer doesn't like the sound, but hopefully it's easy to see how this is to the advantage of the headphone maker. Keep switching amps -> eventually the customer may be pleased and don't have to go blame the headphones.

Okay, so 90 dB SPL normal listening level? If you listen regularly at that level (never mind if peaks go up to 120 dB), you'll get hearing damage. 60 dB SPL ambient noise floor? Good lord. I thought say AnandTech review sound tests were a joke because they don't measure south of 30 dB SPL on their meter. That's not to mention that a lot of people are listening to music other than certain very dynamic recordings of classical music with ~60 dB dynamic range. We'd be ecstatic for like 15 dB in most modern recordings.

The majority of listeners are using a quieter level, thus drawing less power from the amp. For some people, an amp capable of 1W+ should be in their future, but not everybody would need or use that.

The existence of a market is to cater to wants but not always real needs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I just have a question. Why are Fiio not good enough for home use? Does the sound quality itself improve with other amps, or is it just the sound volume? Because I have an E7 with my DT-990 Pros, but I can't compare with other headphones since this is my first high end headphone. It plays loud enough for me in the house, so if it's only the volume that improves, I'm ok with my E7. But if it's the sound quality, I might look into other amps.


IMHO there are several things to consider:

They're Chinese and many audiophiles are borderline racist or just plain prefer brands for national identity or whatever else.
Okay, for good reason there is distrust in many Chinese audio products, though of course blanket statements don't accurately represent individual products - but in fact many of them have issues so I don't blame anyone for being wary; actually, even ignoring sound quality, FiiO's had some QC issues too like loose jacks.
They're not as overpriced as many others, so perceived quality is lower.
The low price has made them popular among a new wave of newbs, including those who haven't really had much else to compare them to, so the old guard has a dislike for whatever is trendy among this group and wants the "kids off their lawn", so to speak.
Some other products are larger or otherwise look physically more "serious" or impressive.
Some other products are capable of higher volumes. It's easy to inadvertently use a higher or different volume on a competing product when doing an A/B comparison, thus further biasing your impressions. Usually the louder device is judged as having higher sound quality (yes, you read that right).
Some other devices may have lower or higher levels of distortion or noise or whatever else - though it's not going to be a whole lot lower, there is always room to make it higher, though most don't. There could be a preference for a different sound.

Whether it's cheap headphones or cheap sources, or expensive ones, if you like the sound, I wouldn't worry to much about what others say and think. It also depends a lot on what you're listening to, what your expectations are. For example, for critical listening I'd want to use better gear, but most of the time I just want something that doesn't sound obviously messed up beyond a certain point.


----------



## jellybeans69

Comparing to my old X-fi Fatality I tested with my DT770's and even ojective dac combo I actually prefer the sound of Fiio E10 I use now.
And custom made Dynalo was just a little bit better than it for my taste , i'd love to get tube amp sometime in future though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Comparing to my old X-fi Fatality I tested with my DT770's and even ojective dac combo I actually prefer the sound of Fiio E10 I use now.
> And custom made Dynalo was just a little bit better than it for my taste , i'd love to get tube amp sometime in future though.


Tube amp for DT 770s? That's a first. Maybe if you're really treble sensitive, but I can't imagine how much *I* would like a smoother, warmer 770.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In my experience, the LCD-2 don't have to have a lot of power, but they will certainly benefit from it and scale very well with more power. My opinion on FiiO is that they make good products at a very competitive price point, which is never a bad thing. I personally love using my LCD-2 with a tube amp, but sometimes I would like to use it with a good SS amp.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tube amp for DT 770s? That's a first. Maybe if you're really treble sensitive, but I can't imagine how much *I* would like a smoother, warmer 770.


I'd kill myself if had to hear 'ssssssssssss' of friends Shure headphones again treble sounds are terrible on em (SH400 or something like if I remember correct , plus uncomfortable as well f word.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Everything you said supports my statement though. They made amplification/DACs mainstream and provided a decent solution for the masses that is easy to acquire.
> 
> I didn't say it was necessarily a bad thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Obviously price isn't a point of contention.
> 
> Also, Beats aren't 'shoddy' products. They have good build quality. The sound signature may be crap to an audiophile who desires a flat frequency response, but for most people the sound signature is perfect for their tastes. So to them, it is a good product.
> 
> Let's not forget that sound is subjective.


I disagree.
Beats' products are known to break quite fast, due to their shoddy build quality.
As for the sound quality - yes it is more suited for them, but even other headphones that are more capable would be better for them.

As for maintream etc - I think FiiO have done a great job - let's not forget their products are actually very good, especially for the price offered.
But I've never seen a FiiO product more than "an amp" or "a DAC"
By that I mean - it doesn't bring anything "special" to the sound - but a lot fo people like that (almost like transparency) and thus buy it.


----------



## liquidzoo

Part of the problem, I think, with Fiio is that there are actually a lot of counterfeit Fiio products out there that tend to give a bad reputation to the manufacturer itself. I've read a number of horror stories about their products (on Amazon, for example) where the battery didn't charge, or died quickly, or some other shoddy craftsmanship when it turned out that the product the person purchased was fake.

I think that the chances of getting a fake product, for anything really, is lessened if you purchase from an authorized dealer (for Fiio in the US, Parts Express is authorized, fyi).

I've never had a problem with my Fiio E6, though I don't use it much. It was cheap, but honestly it's little more than a powered EQ/bass boost; which I don't need. I'd love to try some of their higher end products, but I'm not sure if I should buy one of them or get something else instead.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Yeh I agree...
> 
> Noise cancelling is great for planes, trains, automobiles and bars!
> 
> I have 2 pairs of NC headphones an In Ear and over ear set. I use the In Ear as ear plugs. They are made by sony. When I am playing pool I turn them on with no music and the noise just goes way way down.
> 
> Unless you are going to always be using them in a plane or loud area they are a waste of money and will not sound as a good as a non noise cancelling headphone used in a quiet area.
> 
> If you are not in an ideal listening environment then I recommend closed over ear headphones that seal well or a good pair of in ears. Even fan noise on my PC is enough to ruin it for me with my open ear headphones where as closed ear headphones wouldn't have a problem with computer fans.


I disagree. Noise cancelling are still bad in those situations.

If you get the 280 pro, or IEM with good tips for your ears, you're going to get the noise attenuation of wearing earplugs, and a much better listening experience then using noise cancelling tech.


----------



## ZombieJon

Confirmed - Westone 2s have broken cable for left earbud. Only 1 year old (previous pair had left driver blow out before warranty expired).

Gonna go demo the UM3X, Shure 535 and Westone 4Rs tomorrow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I disagree. Noise cancelling are still bad in those situations.
> 
> If you get the 280 pro, or IEM with good tips for your ears, you're going to get the noise attenuation of wearing earplugs, and a much better listening experience then using noise cancelling tech.


Actually when I had the Nokia BH-905i - they cancelled noise better than in-ears with foam tips.
But custom earphones on the other hand...nothing comes close to their isolation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Confirmed - Westone 2s have broken cable for left earbud. Only 1 year old (previous pair had left driver blow out before warranty expired).
> 
> Gonna go demo the UM3X, Shure 535 and Westone 4Rs tomorrow.


I had my W2's break within 2 months of use - the bass driver blew, believe it or not! (this was over 3 years ago)
I suggest you look into the discontinued PFE232's and the W3s
SE535's are radically different, the W4's are too expensive and not enough low emphasis, and the UM3X aren't as pleasant for longer listening periods than the W3's


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually when I had the Nokia BH-905i - they cancelled noise better than in-ears with foam tips.
> But custom earphones on the other hand...nothing comes close to their isolation


You shouldn't have to go custom- you might have to buy some tips that fit you better then the ones that come with though. Foam tips that fit just right will give you similar protection to wearing earplugs. They will be bigger then you think you need- you should have to squeeze them like earplugs before putting them in if you want a proper fit. Most people go for ones that just slip in, which are probably too small.

You'll also get better sound quality due to a proper seal.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had my W2's break within 2 months of use - the bass driver blew, believe it or not! (this was over 3 years ago)
> I suggest you look into the discontinued PFE232's and the W3s
> SE535's are radically different, the W4's are too expensive and not enough low emphasis, and the UM3X aren't as pleasant for longer listening periods than the W3's


Can't find PFEs locally. I've called around.

The last time I tried the SE425s, I didn't like them that much.

I might look into W3, but my issue with IEMs always has been the cable. I've had to dump Shure E2 (can't remember which letter) and SE115+ because their wiring became exposed. Good news was that those IEMs were for mileage points.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Can't find PFEs locally. I've called around.
> 
> The last time I tried the SE425s, I didn't like them that much.
> 
> I might look into W3, but my issue with IEMs always has been the cable. I've had to dump Shure E2 (can't remember which letter) and SE115+ because their wiring became exposed. Good news was that those IEMs were for mileage points.


Have you considered recabling them?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> HE400 != LCD2. Audeze didn't design their headphones to be able to run off of mobile devices.
> People who care about value over performance, AKA the majority of the population. There are several headphones that give respectable performance for under $150. Saying all sub-$150 headphones are crap in every respect come off as very elitist, but I guess that's what you're trying for.
> 
> If you've found/settled on a headphone that you really like, and you want to get a bit extra out of it, to really make it shine, that's when I'd start spending a significant portion of money on the DAC/amp. Short of that, you're almost always going to get a better increase in sound quality from dumping it all into the headphone. I could see getting a cheap soundcard/external DAC/amp if your onboard is prone to noise or your headphones are harder to drive. But if you've got ~$400 to spend to get the best sound quality possible, you shouldn't be spending half of it on a DAC/amp.


I have owned Grado SR60, Shure SRH440, Audio Technica ATH-M50, Audio Technica AD700, Denon AH-D1001, Koss PortaPro, Sony MDR-V6 and some Bose over ear with cheap pleather ear pads like the MDR-V6 but I can't remember the name. spending $200 on a refurb Beyerdynamic DTxxx or AKG Q701 is a better value.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I find that quoted explanation pretty disingenuous, but maybe expected.
> 
> One thing I'd point out is that Audeze's planar magnetic headphones have significantly lower distortion than most even high-end dynamic headphones, particularly at very high volumes. They seem to be pushing use cases where they have an advantage. Of course it's to the advantage of the headphone maker to blame sound problems on an underpowered amp-it could legitimately be the amp's problem if a customer doesn't like the sound, but hopefully it's easy to see how this is to the advantage of the headphone maker. Keep switching amps -> eventually the customer may be pleased and don't have to go blame the headphones.
> 
> Okay, so 90 dB SPL normal listening level? If you listen regularly at that level (never mind if peaks go up to 120 dB), you'll get hearing damage. 60 dB SPL ambient noise floor? Good lord. I thought say AnandTech review sound tests were a joke because they don't measure south of 30 dB SPL on their meter. That's not to mention that a lot of people are listening to music other than certain very dynamic recordings of classical music with ~60 dB dynamic range. We'd be ecstatic for like 15 dB in most modern recordings.
> 
> The majority of listeners are using a quieter level, thus drawing less power from the amp. For some people, an amp capable of 1W+ should be in their future, but not everybody would need or use that.
> 
> The existence of a market is to cater to wants but not always real needs.
> IMHO there are several things to consider:
> 
> They're Chinese and many audiophiles are borderline racist or just plain prefer brands for national identity or whatever else.
> Okay, for good reason there is distrust in many Chinese audio products, though of course blanket statements don't accurately represent individual products - but in fact many of them have issues so I don't blame anyone for being wary; actually, even ignoring sound quality, FiiO's had some QC issues too like loose jacks.
> They're not as overpriced as many others, so perceived quality is lower.
> The low price has made them popular among a new wave of newbs, including those who haven't really had much else to compare them to, so the old guard has a dislike for whatever is trendy among this group and wants the "kids off their lawn", so to speak.
> Some other products are larger or otherwise look physically more "serious" or impressive.
> Some other products are capable of higher volumes. It's easy to inadvertently use a higher or different volume on a competing product when doing an A/B comparison, thus further biasing your impressions. Usually the louder device is judged as having higher sound quality (yes, you read that right).
> Some other devices may have lower or higher levels of distortion or noise or whatever else - though it's not going to be a whole lot lower, there is always room to make it higher, though most don't. There could be a preference for a different sound.
> 
> Whether it's cheap headphones or cheap sources, or expensive ones, if you like the sound, I wouldn't worry to much about what others say and think. It also depends a lot on what you're listening to, what your expectations are. For example, for critical listening I'd want to use better gear, but most of the time I just want something that doesn't sound obviously messed up beyond a certain point.


e-mail [email protected]

one of the quotes came from the Bottlehead forum and the other is official Q&A.

you get what you pay for in China. there are some Chinese companies at AXPONA, T.H.E Show, RMAF, etc that show $30,000 Electrostatic speakers and monoblock amplifiers. I didn't find the Darkvoice or Audio-GD Roc cheap in my limited time with them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'd kill myself if had to hear 'ssssssssssss' of friends Shure headphones again treble sounds are terrible on em (SH400 or something like if I remember correct , plus uncomfortable as well f word.)


*nods*

spend a week with them and you will be preaching the same message.


----------



## bumblebee1980

so many cheap solutions today that didn't exist 5 years ago. Objective 2 and ODAC, Schiit Magni and Modi, Aune T1. I even laughed the other day when someone PM me this

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Hifimediy-Sabre-USB-DAC-ES9023-Tenor-TE7022-96khz-24bit-96-24-usb-to-optical-/140957375052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d1b6da4c&_uhb=1#ht_1313wt_1397

don't settle for anything less than a Mid-Fi headphone. if you can't afford the amplifier and DAC then bank your money and get used to it because you will be doing it a lot when you get the bug in you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'd kill myself if had to hear 'ssssssssssss' of friends Shure headphones again treble sounds are terrible on em (SH400 or something like if I remember correct , plus uncomfortable as well f word.)


I haven't had the pleasure of listening to Shures headphone line yet, but I still have no desire after the SE535s I owned for a brief period of time. Totally different sound by the your reaction of it. The SE535s were so dark and just took every bit of pleasure out of any type of music I listened to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Part of the problem, I think, with Fiio is that there are actually a lot of counterfeit Fiio products out there that tend to give a bad reputation to the manufacturer itself. I've read a number of horror stories about their products (on Amazon, for example) where the battery didn't charge, or died quickly, or some other shoddy craftsmanship when it turned out that the product the person purchased was fake.
> 
> I think that the chances of getting a fake product, for anything really, is lessened if you purchase from an authorized dealer (for Fiio in the US, Parts Express is authorized, fyi).
> 
> I've never had a problem with my Fiio E6, though I don't use it much. It was cheap, but honestly it's little more than a powered EQ/bass boost; which I don't need. I'd love to try some of their higher end products, but I'm not sure if I should buy one of them or get something else instead.


I purchased mine (E11) from Amazon, and for the price, I'm not disappointed. I still haven't had the chance to use it via line-out of my iPhone 5, but I expect it will actually improve greatly (more so because LOD). I did not however like the sound it produced out of my S3 or Nexus.

I've been considering a Magni lately, and don't know why I'm being hesitant on such a great, cheap amp. I had a chance to audition the M&M stack, and I absolutely did not like what the Modi did to the sound. It made my DT770s very 'analytical' and 'cold' sounding. Did. Not. Like. However, disconnecting the Modi, then hooking up the Magni via RCA on my Titanium HD was amazing. It brought out detail, and seemed to even tame the bass control, while leaving the impact alone.

Regardless, I've settled on the lower impedance DT770s, and all that's left in my inventory are those, my Grados, and various IEMs. Therefore, the Valhalla becomes appealing. I still can't decide, though







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

tubes sound the best with Grados imo.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Which lower impedance DT 770s?

I just got a pair of 32-ohm DT 770 LEs a while ago and I was expecting stupid bass from the reviews but subjectively these are more bass-neutral than my JH13, W1000X, HD 650, HF-2, Image X10 and even my desktop speakers (with the subwoofer switched off)..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You shouldn't have to go custom- you might have to buy some tips that fit you better then the ones that come with though. Foam tips that fit just right will give you similar protection to wearing earplugs. They will be bigger then you think you need- you should have to squeeze them like earplugs before putting them in if you want a proper fit. Most people go for ones that just slip in, which are probably too small.
> 
> You'll also get better sound quality due to a proper seal.


trust me on the earphone front bro








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Can't find PFEs locally. I've called around.
> 
> The last time I tried the SE425s, I didn't like them that much.
> 
> I might look into W3, but my issue with IEMs always has been the cable. I've had to dump Shure E2 (can't remember which letter) and SE115+ because their wiring became exposed. Good news was that those IEMs were for mileage points.


The SE535's are very much brighter than the W2's.
If you loved the W2's - the W3's or PFE232's are the natural "upgrades".
You could also look at the heir4a's if you want a more flat/neutral/larger soundstage earphone.
Also for a more "exciting" earphone - you could let go of the BA's and go for the DD's - and go for the Sony EX1000's

And as for cable - then that's a simple one:
PFE's have removable cables.
W4R's have removable cables - W3's DO NOT have it.
Heir's have removable cables.
Sonys also are removable

I was like you - with my cables - by that I mean it was something important to me. Now I'm cable happy, as I can remove, replace and even change (for taste of the sound) if needs be.

Yeah as I said the PFE232's are now discontinued (not long ago) - but their sound is absolutely gorgeous.
They beat the W2's and 3's hands down.
Don't be fooled by their "only" 2 driver BA's.
Quality over quantity, and Audéo did their crossover just right.


----------



## Anoxy

You want isolation In your earphones? You get Etymotic ER4


----------



## jameschisholm

Ok so I listen to rock music mostly, and use my headphones for gaming, out of these 2 headphones only, which ones are better for me?

Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Headset - 80 OHM

Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You want isolation In your earphones? You get Etymotic ER4


If you also want something like a needle in your ear with no bass- also get that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Mapletree amplifiers are transformer coupled and have a low output impedance (1.3-7 ohm depending on model) for easy to drive headphones like the Grados and it uses my favourite tubes the EL84









nobody in Cybertron owns one so I can never get a listen












you can get Alps motorized pot with remote or DACT stepped attenuator for the Super II, etc.

http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Ok so I listen to rock music mostly, and use my headphones for gaming, out of these 2 headphones only, which ones are better for me?
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT770 PRO Headset - 80 OHM
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Headphones


you want the Beyerdynamic DT770 32 ohm Anniversary Edition

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-770-Pro-Headphones-Limited-Edition/dp/B008POFOHM


----------



## jameschisholm

What makes them different? apart from the impedance level and being £35 more expensive


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What makes them different? apart from the impedance level


the Pro 80 ohm has more bass.


----------



## liquidzoo

And the Pro 80 will only reach full potential with the help of an amp. The 32 Ohm version won't need an amp.

Side note: I wish I could figure out how to make my SR225is more comfortable (aside from the headband, I ordered one of those this morning). It would help if I didn't wear glasses, probably. I went back to my Beyers for a couple of songs earlier today and while they're infinitely more comfortable, I very much prefer the sound out of my Grados now.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the lambskin headband?


----------



## jameschisholm

But with there only being 4000 of the 32 ohm model made, they are more expensive and hard to find. Finding it hard to find them in the UK.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> But with there only being 4000 of the 32 ohm model made, they are more expensive and hard to find. Finding it hard to find them in the UK.


did you try eBay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beyerdynamic-DT770-Pro-Headphones-Anniversary-limited-edition-32-Ohm-version-/181118388714?pt=UK_AudioVisualElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Headphones&hash=item2a2b7f49ea


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you also want something like a needle in your ear with no bass- also get that.


That's what you get when you don't insert them deep enough. The bass is pretty darn accurate. But obviously not for bassheads.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the lambskin headband?


The Black Manta from Turbulent Labs.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Which lower impedance DT 770s?
> 
> I just got a pair of 32-ohm DT 770 LEs a while ago and I was expecting stupid bass from the reviews but subjectively these are more bass-neutral than my JH13, W1000X, HD 650, HF-2, Image X10 and even my desktop speakers (with the subwoofer switched off)..


The 32's that you speak of. I love them. I think the bass is great TBH, but I think what gives people the perception that they have more bass than even the normal 770 80s is the improved mids, which comes with better mid-bass territory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What makes them different? apart from the impedance level and being £35 more expensive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Pro 80 ohm has more bass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> And the Pro 80 will only reach full potential with the help of an amp. The 32 Ohm version won't need an amp.
> 
> Side note: I wish I could figure out how to make my SR225is more comfortable (aside from the headband, I ordered one of those this morning). It would help if I didn't wear glasses, probably. I went back to my Beyers for a couple of songs earlier today and while they're infinitely more comfortable, I very much prefer the sound out of my Grados now.


I think they are still pretty close on bass. I don't think it has more or less bass to the point where it's really that noticeable. Like I said, with improved mids and mid-bass, I think it gives people the idea that there is more bass on the 32 LEs at times, but also, I think it just achieves a more satisfying bass at lower levels, and on more sources because of its easy-to-drive nature.

The way my listening goes as of lately is that I usually listen to a certain range of genres that are close together. I.e. Dubstep, Dance, House, Electronic, Drum & Bass all get there equal lovin' at the same time, Hardcore and Metal get their lovin' at the same time, and my softer rock and indie rock get their lovin' at the same time. For the latter two sets, the Grados will always be for that, and for the first set, the Beyers will retain their exclusivity. I've tried the Beyers for Rock, but they just don't have that detail or speed that the Grados do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That's what you get when you don't insert them deep enough. The bass is pretty darn accurate. But obviously not for bassheads.


I agree. I still have my Ety ER-6is. While they are very bass anemic, the accuracy can give even me a satisfying listening experience.


----------



## Yumyums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I guess I'll go with the 558s. I can't seem to find any Grado Sr225is that can ship to Canada for a reasonable price.


These are a little more expensive then the ones on amazon.com but are the cheapest I've found in Canada >

http://www.avshop.ca/sound-amp-pa-audio/headphones/over-ear-headphones/grado-sr225i-headphones


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have owned Grado SR60, Shure SRH440, Audio Technica ATH-M50, Audio Technica AD700, Denon AH-D1001, Koss PortaPro, Sony MDR-V6 and some Bose over ear with cheap pleather ear pads like the MDR-V6 but I can't remember the name. spending $200 on a refurb Beyerdynamic DTxxx or AKG Q701 is a better value.


It doesn't really matter if it's a "better value", most people don't want to spend $200 on headphones, and there are plenty of decent sounding, fun headphones for under $150.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It doesn't really matter if it's a "better value", most people don't want to spend $200 on headphones, and there are plenty of decent sounding, fun headphones for under $150.


it does matter because entry level headphones are a waste of time and money. have you seen the last 50 pages? I see a lot of people with entry level PC Gaming headsets or headphones looking to spend more money and that makes me happy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it does matter because entry level headphones are a waste of time and money. have you seen the last 50 pages? I see a lot of people with entry level PC Gaming headsets or headphones looking to spend more money and that makes me happy.


I don't think entry level headphones are a waste of time at all. Not everyone has the purchasing power to buy a mid tier or high tier audiophile headphones. Some people do not have the audio files or equipment to benefit from high end audiophile headphones. Others are not able to hear significant differences between tiers of headphones that can justify a hefty upgrade price. What is important at the end of the day is that we are happy with what we purchased, whether or not that is an Audio Technica M50 or Audeze LCD-2. I am happy as well that people with headsets and entry headphones are becoming interested in higher end headphones, but to knock on people for looking into entry level headphones is not fair or right IMHO. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't think entry level headphones are a waste of time at all. Not everyone has the purchasing power to buy a mid tier or high tier audiophile headphones. Some people do not have the audio files or equipment to benefit from high end audiophile headphones. Others are not able to hear significant differences between tiers of headphones that can justify a hefty upgrade price. What is important at the end of the day is that we are happy with what we purchased, whether or not that is an Audio Technica M50 or Audeze LCD-2. I am happy as well that people with headsets and entry headphones are becoming interested in higher end headphones, but to knock on people for looking into entry level headphones is not fair or right IMHO. Just my 2 cents.


I didn't knock anybody. there are plenty of other forums they can go for recommendations. don't you see what i'm trying to do here?


----------



## bumblebee1980

if people own Beats, Razer or Logitech headsets or complain about the Superlux, Shure, HD280 Pro, MDR-V6, whatever they can afford a proper headphone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I didn't knock anybody. there are plenty of other forums they can go for recommendations. don't you see what i'm trying to do here?


I understand what you are trying to do here; encourage members to explore better sounding options and I respect and agree with that. I simply feel that at the same time, we should keep an open mind to what they are looking for themselves as well and suggest that they try and save up for something that may be a better value in our opinion. I don't think it would be good to simply dismiss entry level headphones, because people have to start somewhere and not everyone can jump straight into the $200+ market or feel comfortable purchasing used headphones.Now if I misunderstood you and you are referring to people who purchased and complained about $200+ headphones and are looking for entry level headphones, I apologize.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yumyums*
> 
> These are a little more expensive then the ones on amazon.com but are the cheapest I've found in Canada >
> 
> http://www.avshop.ca/sound-amp-pa-audio/headphones/over-ear-headphones/grado-sr225i-headphones


I already bought the Sennheisers... for about half that price. I would have loved to get Grados, but they are all $200+ in Canada, and I couldn't find any used.


----------



## bumblebee1980

in retail they call it putting you on the elevator. you walk out with an entry level system and keep coming back to upgrade. call me crazy but I noticed almost everybody that comes here in need of advice has at least some entry level headphone or headset so why beat around the bush? i'm not going to recommend another entry level headphone. it's $50. all I want is to give them the best value.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 32's that you speak of. I love them. I think the bass is great TBH, but I think what gives people the perception that they have more bass than even the normal 770 80s is the improved mids, which comes with better mid-bass territory.
> 
> I think they are still pretty close on bass. I don't think it has more or less bass to the point where it's really that noticeable. Like I said, with improved mids and mid-bass, I think it gives people the idea that there is more bass on the 32 LEs at times, but also, I think it just achieves a more satisfying bass at lower levels, and on more sources because of its easy-to-drive nature.


What I do know is that when a recording has a very high level of bass built-into it, the DT 770 LEs handle it pretty well. When the recording has a modicum or average amount of bass activity, the DT 770 LEs don't really exaggerate it. Based on reports of noteworthy bass response on these, I was hoping for a more tipped-up lower end.

They seem extremely balanced to me to the point that they really feel like I'm listening to studio monitors (e.g. MDR-V7506, bass-light M50s), especially since at times parts of the track like the bassline become inexplicably detached from the rest of the sound (over-separation or clarity? not sure what term you'd use). I'm not a big fan of this quality of studio monitors -- while this characteristic is great for mixing and recording it really distracts me during listening.

Another weird thing is that I find they have a very "closed headphone" sound. This is exactly why I sold the A900X -- I feel there is an underlying plastic timbre being imparted to the sound. I believe some have referred to this phenomenon as a "honky midrange coloration", though I'm not sure what exactly the honky descriptor means psychoacoustically.

I think the W1000X spoiled me a bit as that's the first closed headphone I've owned that exhibits none of this timbral weirdness, completely dissimilar from closed headphones I'd owned previously. It also is exceptionally far from the neutrality of the DT 770 LE, and I think I prefer the exaggerated sound signature.

I'm not trying to fault the DT 770 LE, especially since I'm comparing my experience with it to a headphone that costs almost twice as much. I was just expecting more from it giving the sterling reviews it received, but it just sounds too neutral. I noticed some big proponents comparing their liking of the 770 LE to their liking of the T1, but I didn't like the T1 at all either. Maybe I'm just not a Beyerdynamic person. Maybe I'm even a basshead, but I sold my JH16s to keep my JH13s.

The glowing reviews make me genuinely feel as if I'm doing something wrong...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> in retail they call it putting you on the elevator. you walk out with an entry level system and keep coming back to upgrade. call me crazy but I noticed almost everybody that comes here in need of advice has at least some entry level headphone or headset so why beat around the bush? i'm not going to recommend another entry level headphone. it's $50. all I want is to give them the best value.


A lot of people come back for upgrade because they are now in a position to afford an upgrade. I know that was the case with me. In the beginning, I could only afford headphones like the Sony V6 and Grado SR60. When I could afford better, I asked for advice (tons of advice from you actually!







) If you can only afford sub $200 headphones, then "best value" is limited by budget. I am not saying that you are wrong nor that you personally should recommend headphones whose value you don't believe in. I definitely agree that a lot of higher priced headphone are better value in the quality of sound you get. I guess I am just trying to express that sometimes, it may simply not be an option for people. Now if someone comes in and says their budget is $300-400 and people are recommending entry level headphones so they can also buy a amp/DAC, then yes, I completely agree with you!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> in retail they call it putting you on the elevator. you walk out with an entry level system and keep coming back to upgrade. call me crazy but I noticed almost everybody that comes here in need of advice has at least some entry level headphone or headset so why beat around the bush? i'm not going to recommend another entry level headphone. it's $50. all I want is to give them the best value.


I thoroughly enjoyed a long upgrade process and I think everyone should go through it. It helps you appreciate the subtle differences between headphones, price categories, sound signatures, etc. If you jump straight into an HD800, you're missing out on a lot of fun and you won't truly appreciate the technical ability of such a headphone.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A lot of people come back for upgrade because they are now in a position to afford an upgrade. I know that was the case with me. In the beginning, I could only afford headphones like the Sony V6 and Grado SR60. When I could afford better, I asked for advice (tons of advice from you actually!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) If you can only afford sub $200 headphones, then "best value" is limited by budget. I am not saying that you are wrong nor that you personally should recommend headphones whose value you don't believe in. I definitely agree that a lot of higher priced headphone are better value in the quality of sound you get. I guess I am just trying to express that sometimes, it may simply not be an option for people. Now if someone comes in and says their budget is $300-400 and people are recommending entry level headphones so they can also buy a amp/DAC, then yes, I completely agree with you!


this is probably going to sound ridiculous. I think people who need a starting point are smart enough to visit Wirecutter or do 5 minutes of research on top 10 headphones or gaming headsets under $100. maybe i'm giving them too much credit. if you had a starting point and needed to replace a broken $50 headphone I would still recommend spending $200 because I spent way more than that on entry level headphones but then I decided to do something crazy and buy a Mid-Fi headphone and everything was better.. the packaging, warranty, accessories, sound quality, build quality, comfort and Bev lived happily ever after








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed a long upgrade process and I think everyone should go through it. It helps you appreciate the subtle differences between headphones, price categories, sound signatures, etc. If you jump straight into an HD800, you're missing out on a lot of fun and you won't truly appreciate the technical ability of such a headphone.


it's not the same thing. 3 years ago I got a chance to listen to the HD800 and have only recommended it once since and according to the "demographics" not everybody is an audiophile.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it does matter because entry level headphones are a waste of time and money. have you seen the last 50 pages? I see a lot of people with entry level PC Gaming headsets or headphones looking to spend more money and that makes me happy.


I very much disagree. People don't always have the money to spend on $200+ headphones, and something like an entry level Grado or Shure is going to still be far better than any of the stuff you get at Best Buy. The budget market is huge and gets people started in audio. I never would have gotten into headphones if people told me to not bother with $100 headphones because "they're crap" and to save up for a $200 set. For me that would have been too large of an investment when I didn't even know if I would appreciate the (at the time) expensive headphones I was getting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> don't you see what i'm trying to do here?


Turn the headphones thread into an elitist audiophile thread? That's the vibe I'm getting.


----------



## bumblebee1980

god forbid I have to justify this to people who spend so much money on computers. it's not like any of us have high disposable incomes or anything. did you pick up your GTX 670 at Goodwill too?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I think it's even more ridiculous I have to justify this to people who spend $700 +/- on computers. it's not like any of us have high disposable incomes or anything..


This is OCN, not an AV forum. The proportion of members rocking GTX Titans far exceeds the proportion of members with headphones exceeding $100.

Having high-end computers doesn't entail having high-end anything else, or even a willingness to spend that much on anything else. I'm willing to bet most people here value framerates and visual experiences over high-end audio.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> This is OCN, not an AV forum. The proportion of members rocking GTX Titans far exceeds the proportion of members with headphones exceeding $100.
> 
> Having high-end computers doesn't entail having high-end anything else, or even a willingness to spend that much on anything else. I'm willing to bet most people here value framerates and visual experiences over high-end audio.


only 4 titans?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's not the same thing. 3 years ago I got a chance to listen to the HD800 and have only recommended it once since and according to the "demographics" not everybody is an audiophile.


I don't see how this comment is relevant to what I said..
But you only recommended a $1500 headphone once? How surprising...


----------



## bumblebee1980

today's music leans heavily towards low frequencies and bass is the one of the biggest engineering hurdles. ask me how many Audeze headphones I have sold


----------



## Anoxy

Ask me how many Beats by Dres I've sold









Sales don't mean a whole lot. I prefer the HD800 to the LCD-2.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Amen. The LCD-2 is overrated poop.

The LCD-3, however...


----------



## bumblebee1980

amen


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Amen. The LCD-2 is overrated poop.
> 
> The LCD-3, however...


Well I wouldn't go _that_ far. But my Alpha Dogs sound pretty darn similar to the LCD-2 at $1400 less.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Have you considered recabling them?


Cable break is right where it comes out of the earplug. If I do recable, it'll basically be a re-shell of the W2s. That will be around 100-150USD and no IEMs for a month or so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The SE535's are very much brighter than the W2's.
> If you loved the W2's - the W3's or PFE232's are the natural "upgrades".
> You could also look at the heir4a's if you want a more flat/neutral/larger soundstage earphone.
> Also for a more "exciting" earphone - you could let go of the BA's and go for the DD's - and go for the Sony EX1000's


I don't really need a more exciting IEM. I prefer something more neutral, which fits the eclectic mix of music I listen to (classical/orchestral, jazz, R&B, funk and all derivatives, hip hop, trance).
Quote:


> I was like you - with my cables - by that I mean it was something important to me. Now I'm cable happy, as I can remove, replace and even change (for taste of the sound) if needs be.


Yep. Main reason why I'm looking into removable cables. Westone jacks seem to be more prevalent for CIEMs, which I might for in the future.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay guys, just jumping in here randomly; hope you don't mind. I was trying to decide on some headphones, or budget headphones, I should say, and I've kinda narrowed it down to these two, but I really can't decide. Is there really a better choice, or is it just down to preference at this point?

Here they are.

http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Technologies-SR850-Reference-Headphones/dp/B002LBSEQS
or
http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-HD668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B003JOETX8

Just some information about my needs. I'll use them for gaming, and a decent amount of music. I'm quite the basshead, and the most I want to spend is 100 bucks, preferably around 50. That's about it.

Thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

woof woof

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MrSpeakersMadDog2013.pdf


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay guys, just jumping in here randomly; hope you don't mind. I was trying to decide on some headphones, or budget headphones, I should say, and I've kinda narrowed it down to these two, but I really can't decide. Is there really a better choice, or is it just down to preference at this point?
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Technologies-SR850-Reference-Headphones/dp/B002LBSEQS
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-HD668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B003JOETX8
> 
> Just some information about my needs. I'll use them for gaming, and a decent amount of music. I'm quite the basshead, and the most I want to spend is 100 bucks, preferably around 50. That's about it.
> 
> Thanks!


Try http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Closed-back-Dynamic-Headphones/dp/B000XT8JTM/ (used)

or http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008FWB9TQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Anoxy

The M-Audio are a good choice for bassheads, but if you get them you MUST get some beyer velours to replace those pleather pads. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try http://www.amazon.com/M-Audio-Studiophile-Closed-back-Dynamic-Headphones/dp/B000XT8JTM/ (used)
> 
> or http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B008FWB9TQ/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> The M-Audio are a good choice for bassheads, but if you get them you MUST get some beyer velours to replace those pleather pads. Makes a huge difference.


Wow, thanks for the fast responses guys. I do like those M-Audio's, but as far as those pads go, would you be referring to these?
http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT-Replacement-Pads-Pair/dp/B0016MMYKA

I think that in the end, this will be pricey, but I think it should be worth it. It looks perfect for me. Oh, and an amp won't be necessary, correct? Just making sure.


----------



## Anoxy

Yep, those are the ones. They also make black.


----------



## liquidzoo

The Beyer velours are worth every penny in terms of comfort. They're by far the most comfortable pads I've tried.

That's not to say that there aren't more comfortable pads out there, I'm sure there are.

I wish they fit (and didn't destroy the sound from) my SR225is, honestly.


----------



## Anoxy

Also, a good Q40 review from MalVeauX over on head-fi. Talks about the sonic differences between stock and velours.


----------



## bumblebee1980

step 1) buy a cheap headphone made in China that doesn't driver match
step 2) stretch headphone over box it comes in to relieve caliper pressure
step 3) buy velour pads that cost almost as much as the headphone and because the headphone is so cheap they probably are not easy to put on
step 4) disassemble chamber and apply various damping materials.
step 5) EQ it to death
step 6) wonder if the cable will go first or the cheap pleather headband
step 7) repeat step 1

haha


----------



## CptAsian

You know, I just realized that since we're going into this price range, do you think it'd be worth looking into the ATH-M50's?

EDIT: Just read the review on Head-Fi, so nevermind about those ATH-M50's.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> step 1) buy a cheap headphone made in China that doesn't driver match
> step 2) stretch headphone over box it comes in to relieve caliper pressure
> step 3) buy velour pads that cost almost as much as the headphone and because the headphone is so cheap they probably are not easy to put on
> step 4) disassemble chamber and apply various damping materials.
> step 5) EQ it to death
> step 6) wonder if the cable will go first or the cheap pleather headband
> step 7) repeat step 1
> 
> haha


lol you are seriously the worst kind of elitist. It's quite pathetic. People must love having you around to belittle them.

You act like people don't mod the hell out of high end headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay guys, just jumping in here randomly; hope you don't mind. I was trying to decide on some headphones, or budget headphones, I should say, and I've kinda narrowed it down to these two, but I really can't decide. Is there really a better choice, or is it just down to preference at this point?
> 
> Here they are.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Samson-Technologies-SR850-Reference-Headphones/dp/B002LBSEQS
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/Superlux-HD668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones/dp/B003JOETX8
> 
> Just some information about my needs. I'll use them for gaming, and a decent amount of music. I'm quite the basshead, and the most I want to spend is 100 bucks, preferably around 50. That's about it.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-PRO700MK2-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B004KCLIFA


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol you are seriously the worst kind of elitist. It's quite pathetic. People must love having you around to belittle them.
> 
> You act like people don't mod the hell out of high end headphones.


Let's keep things civil here please. Everyone has his or her opinion. Please respect that and if you disagree simply state that and move on.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's keep things civil here please. Everyone has his or her opinion. Please respect that and if you disagree simply state that and move on.


I don't think he has much of a sense of humor darling.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> What I do know is that when a recording has a very high level of bass built-into it, the DT 770 LEs handle it pretty well. When the recording has a modicum or average amount of bass activity, the DT 770 LEs don't really exaggerate it. Based on reports of noteworthy bass response on these, I was hoping for a more tipped-up lower end.
> 
> They seem extremely balanced to me to the point that they really feel like I'm listening to studio monitors (e.g. MDR-V7506, bass-light M50s), especially since at times parts of the track like the bassline become inexplicably detached from the rest of the sound (over-separation or clarity? not sure what term you'd use). I'm not a big fan of this quality of studio monitors -- while this characteristic is great for mixing and recording it really distracts me during listening.
> 
> Another weird thing is that I find they have a very "closed headphone" sound. This is exactly why I sold the A900X -- I feel there is an underlying plastic timbre being imparted to the sound. I believe some have referred to this phenomenon as a "honky midrange coloration", though I'm not sure what exactly the honky descriptor means psychoacoustically.
> 
> I think the W1000X spoiled me a bit as that's the first closed headphone I've owned that exhibits none of this timbral weirdness, completely dissimilar from closed headphones I'd owned previously. It also is exceptionally far from the neutrality of the DT 770 LE, and I think I prefer the exaggerated sound signature.
> 
> I'm not trying to fault the DT 770 LE, especially since I'm comparing my experience with it to a headphone that costs almost twice as much. I was just expecting more from it giving the sterling reviews it received, but it just sounds too neutral. I noticed some big proponents comparing their liking of the 770 LE to their liking of the T1, but I didn't like the T1 at all either. Maybe I'm just not a Beyerdynamic person. Maybe I'm even a basshead, but I sold my JH16s to keep my JH13s.
> 
> The glowing reviews make me genuinely feel as if I'm doing something wrong...


I have to say I enjoy reading your posts. Good post.

My comments:

I think you're a basshead because you find the DT 770s of all headphones to be neutral







. I never really considered myself a basshead, but when you listen to certain music that accentuates it, why would you not want it? Enter the DT 770s. The first time I put them on (normal 80 ohm version), even from my iPhone 4 headphone out they were amazing. And amazing to the point it impressed my brother and his wife (who are really far from audiophiles...just audio enjoyers







). Ever since, my brother had a craving for something better and something like mine, but he decided to take the route of the Ultrasone 750s. He fell in love, and even to this day, loves them. He even prefers them over my Beyers, now.

I'm curious to know if you've tried them with the Beyer Velour pads? I think they would bring out the sound you're looking for. I prefer mine with the velour pads, and they seem to be a bit more bassy...closer to the 80 ohm version. I'm wondering if the pads would improve the soundstage for you, too. I find its soundstage to be very nice, and that's the general opinion of others as well. And don't get me wrong, I think it's great to be able to criticize things you on. A lot of people can't seem to do that on here out of pride.

Also, every time you mention your JH13s, it makes me yearn for the custom pair of UEs I've always wanted. I still am in absolute love with my Triple.fi 10s.

Side note:
Has anyone ever auditioned the Sennheiser HD 380s? My local Best Buy has them, and I got to try them out for the second time. Surprisingly, I enjoyed them as much as the first time. They were really 'airy', but had a bass impact to die for. The mids were more present than the DT 770s, but not excruciatingly so. It even sounded great out of my iPhone 5 with Spotify extreme quality streaming and ALAC tracks directly from my phone. If I could describe it in one sentence, I would say they are a closed Grado, with bass.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's keep things civil here please. Everyone has his or her opinion. Please respect that and if you disagree simply state that and move on.


Notice how I started off my post with an 'lol'

If you've read any of my posts, you'd see that I'm one of the few people here who appreciates the subjectivity of audio. bumblebee's passive aggressive comments are just a little annoying, especially when they really add nothing to the conversation.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it does matter because entry level headphones are a waste of time and money. have you seen the last 50 pages? I see a lot of people with entry level PC Gaming headsets or headphones looking to spend more money and that makes me happy.


Totally agree, and somewhat disagree.

Low end headphone, dacs, amps, and etc, are a MASSIVE waste of money. That is fact. ((( I think some members seem to have related the phrase "waste of money" to "they don't sound good" which is a lie. ))))

The flip side is that people are going to need a system to tie them over until they build up the revenue for high end headphones.

If someone owns say....a crappy 20 dollar logitech headset, and they invest 100+ bucks into some grado SR80is and a asus xonar DGX, they will probably be thrilled to hear the difference.........but that only wets their appetite.

Soon they buy something in the 300 dollar range, then they want dedicated audio, and then they get LCD2s or HD800s, and so on.

There again though, to make that immediate jump to HD800s with good equipment is a bit of a leap. I say save up to about 400, buy a good system that you will be happy with, and then buy a 4-5K system several years down the road when you have saved up for it. You will still get plenty of worth out of your 400 dollar system, so the deprecation factor will be minimized, and at the same time, you won't have to deal with cheapo logitech headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed a long upgrade process and I think everyone should go through it. It helps you appreciate the subtle differences between headphones, price categories, sound signatures, etc. If you jump straight into an HD800, you're missing out on a lot of fun and you won't truly appreciate the technical ability of such a headphone.


Hmmmm

That is why tube amps and tube rolling exists. You can go straight into hi-fi and upgrade all day long


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Amen. The LCD-2 is overrated poop.
> 
> The LCD-3, however...




Actually this is not surprising considering what headphones you like. (there is nothing wrong with your preferences......it is just that they are a bit weird to me)


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Totally agree, and somewhat disagree.
> 
> Low end headphone, dacs, amps, and etc, are a MASSIVE waste of money. That is fact. ((( I think some members seem to have related the phrase "waste of money" to "they don't sound good" which is a lie. ))))
> 
> The flip side is that people are going to need a system to tie them over until they build up the revenue for high end headphones.
> 
> If someone owns say....a crappy 20 dollar logitech headset, and they invest 100+ bucks into some grado SR80is and a asus xonar DGX, they will probably be thrilled to hear the difference.........but that only wets their appetite.
> 
> Soon they buy something in the 300 dollar range, then they want dedicated audio, and then they get LCD2s or HD800s, and so on.
> 
> There again though, to make that immediate jump to HD800s with good equipment is a bit of a leap. I say save up to about 400, buy a good system that you will be happy with, and then buy a 4-5K system several years down the road when you have saved up for it. You will still get plenty of worth out of your 400 dollar system, so the deprecation factor will be minimized, and at the same time, you won't have to deal with cheapo logitech headphones.


I don't know if i'm there yet









sometimes I get itches I need to scratch.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Hifimediy-Sabre-USB-DAC-ES9023-Tenor-TE7022-96khz-24bit-96-24-usb-to-optical-/140957375052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d1b6da4c&_uhb=1#ht_1313wt_1397

how does it hold up against the Dragonfly?

have you received the Jolida yet?


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> That is why tube amps and tube rolling exists. You can go straight into hi-fi and upgrade all day long


lolno.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't know if i'm there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I get itches I need to scratch.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Hifimediy-Sabre-USB-DAC-ES9023-Tenor-TE7022-96khz-24bit-96-24-usb-to-optical-/140957375052?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20d1b6da4c&_uhb=1#ht_1313wt_1397
> 
> how does it hold up against the Dragonfly?
> 
> have you received the Jolida yet?


Tomorrow/today considering it is 2 am.









The only thing is that it will have a cap upgrade by default. The jolida I payed for hasn't shown up yet, so the employee/spriggs/friend is letting me take his home with me since he got a new dac recently. Then when the new one comes, he will keep it.

We are also finally putting my new speaker amp together (it has a special adapter for headphones). I just got finished putting the chassis for the power supply together. Tomorrow morning, I get to do the speaker amp chassis. Then it is off to spriggs house for soldering and assembly


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lolno.


What do you mean exactly?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tomorrow/today considering it is 2 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is that it will have a cap upgrade by default. The jolida I payed for hasn't shown up yet, so the employee/spriggs/friend is letting me take his home with me since he got a new dac recently. Then when the new one comes, he will keep it.
> 
> We are also finally putting my new speaker amp together (it has a special adapter for headphones). I just got finished putting the chassis for the power supply together. Tomorrow morning, I get to do the speaker amp chassis. Then it is off to spriggs house for soldering and assembly


great. i'm happy for you









I see the Mhdt Havana in A LOT of systems and classifieds. pretty popular Tube DAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually this is not surprising considering what headphones you like. (there is nothing wrong with your preferences......it is just that they are a bit weird to me)


I know I'm not the only person who prefers my JH CIEMs to every in-production flagship headphone I've heard (I've not heard the SR-009).









I'm surprised you demonstrate no interest on them since I recall you mentioning comfort and wearability as priorities. How about the best comfort, the best wearability, and sound that trumps them all?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I know I'm not the only person who prefers my JH CIEMs to every in-production flagship headphone I've heard (I've not heard the SR-009).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you demonstrate no interest on them since I recall you mentioning comfort and wearability as priorities. How about the best comfort, the best wearability, and sound that trumps them all?


IEMs and me do NOT mix. Besides good speakers will crush any portable audio and laugh in it's face. Plus, they are the most comfy sine you don't wear them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IEMs and me do NOT mix. Besides good speakers will crush any portable audio and laugh in it's face. Plus, they are the most comfy sine you don't wear them.


sure but you can't take speakers with you in the train.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure but you can't take speakers with you in the train.


Well you could, it would just be really annoying to others having to listen to your music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sure but you can't take speakers with you in the train.


The MOST I do with portable audio is take some headphone with me if I need to study on a PC at work or school. I enjoy music in my bed room and in the car.....that is it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tomorrow/today considering it is 2 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing is that it will have a cap upgrade by default. The jolida I payed for hasn't shown up yet, so the employee/spriggs/friend is letting me take his home with me since he got a new dac recently. Then when the new one comes, he will keep it.
> 
> We are also finally putting my new speaker amp together (it has a special adapter for headphones). I just got finished putting the chassis for the power supply together. Tomorrow morning, I get to do the speaker amp chassis. Then it is off to spriggs house for soldering and assembly


Disregard.

It turns out the epoxy I used for the copper top did not set right, and the copper panel pulled right off...............

Ugh.... Another week with this damn receiver


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The MOST I do with portable audio is take some headphone with me if I need to study on a PC at work or school. I enjoy music in my bed room and in the car.....that is it.


Doesn't like portable audio, has an avatar with portable audio in it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> Doesn't like portable audio, has an avatar with portable audio in it.


Uhhhhh what?

I use headphones at home so that when people are busy, I don't bother them.....it has nothing to do with portability for me.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhh what?
> 
> I use headphones at home so that when people are busy, I don't bother them.....it has nothing to do with portability for me.


Quote:


> The *MOST* I do with portable audio is take some headphone with me if I need to study on a PC at work or school. I enjoy music in my bed room and in the car.....that is it.


The wording you used made it seem like it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Have you ever heard JH IEMs (demo models of course)?

My speaker system is highly rated, $2700 (excluding amp, which was $1200 so around $4k overall), and I still think the JH13s are at least as good in the overall experience and better in many respects. I have heard showroom setups into $20k+ that I didn't think beat the JH13s in anything except the whole diffuse sound thing that only speakers can do. I know I'm not alone in these opinions.

Also, you don't have to use CIEMs portably. You can use them in desktop systems just as well, and they give you the versatility and quality to get the best of both. They earned FOTY status because they were genuinely competitive with the highest-end full-size headphones at the time (including T1, HD 800 and SR-007) -- people didn't feel IEMs could do that before.

Out of curiosity what are the highest-end open headphones, closed headphones and IEMs you have heard? I get the feeling the highest-end open gear you've heard is much better than the highest-end of the latter two you've heard, or you just really love the whole diffuse soundfield thing. Which would mean you'd like speakers better than the SR-007?


----------



## Qbex

Hi Guys, just a quicky - I've managed to nab new ex-display Denon's D7000 of Ebay Jp.
My Question is how good are the leather pads on them ? As I always preferred velour pads like on my Ultrasone Pro900 and hated p-leather ones from my older AT-A900 (got sweaty ears in no time on those). I've read that some of Bayer's velour pads fit to D7000, anyone knows which ones to get and where?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The pads are good - but if you find they don't stay on your head that often anb/or are too loose - then I would consider getting the Lawton Audio pads/or modding them with some fiberloft.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Out of curiosity what are the highest-end open headphones, closed headphones and IEMs you have heard? I get the feeling the highest-end open gear you've heard is much better than the highest-end of the latter two you've heard, or you just really love the whole diffuse soundfield thing. Which would mean you'd like speakers better than the SR-007?


For me personally, it would be HD800 or the LCD-2 that I currently own. Not sure which is considered more "high end"


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What do you mean exactly?


The majority of tube rolling is just side grading. Not really akin to upgrading headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> The wording you used made it seem like it.


Ah yes. Terrible wording on my part. When I said portable audio I meant, the only times in which I actually take advantage of the portability of my headphones or otherwise is those particular situations.

In other words, the only times I actually go mobile with my audio are those circumstances.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Have you ever heard JH IEMs (demo models of course)?
> 
> My speaker system is highly rated, $2700 (excluding amp, which was $1200 so around $4k overall), and I still think the JH13s are at least as good in the overall experience and better in many respects. I have heard showroom setups into $20k+ that I didn't think beat the JH13s in anything except the whole diffuse sound thing that only speakers can do. I know I'm not alone in these opinions.


I think we have already figured out that your opinions and mine are two vastly different things. I am glad you found something that works for you, but lots of people prefer the open and air sound that speakers have. That is why people have 20K+ listening rooms to begin with. If IEMS were better than speakers, then people would have bough 20 pairs of IEMS and not speakers.
Quote:


> Also, you don't have to use CIEMs portably. You can use them in desktop systems just as well, and they give you the versatility and quality to get the best of both. They earned FOTY status because they were genuinely competitive with the highest-end full-size headphones at the time (including T1, HD 800 and SR-007) -- people didn't feel IEMs could do that before.


While that is true, I find that anything in my ear for a while gets to be bothersome. In light of that, why would I use IEMS when I have headphones and speakers? (In MY opinion of course)
Quote:


> Out of curiosity what are the highest-end open headphones, closed headphones and IEMs you have heard? I get the feeling the highest-end open gear you've heard is much better than the highest-end of the latter two you've heard, or you just really love the whole diffuse soundfield thing. Which would mean you'd like speakers better than the SR-007?


Highest end open headphones would be the sennheiser HE90s

highest end closed, TH-900s

Highest end IEMS: wetstones, but to be fair, I have not auditioned many IEMS due to the health risk factors of jamming someone elses earwax in your own ear.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> While that is true, I find that anything in my ear for a while gets to be bothersome. In light of that, why would I use IEMS when I have headphones and speakers? (In MY opinion of course)
> 
> *Highest end IEMS: wetstones*, but to be fair, I have not auditioned many IEMS due to the health risk factors of jamming someone elses earwax in your own ear.


That's probably why you have such a low opinion of CIEMs, and if so, it's frankly unfair.

A CIEM operates vastly differently from a universal, not only in sound but also in comfort.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's probably why you have such a low opinion of CIEMs, and if so, it's frankly unfair.
> 
> A CIEM operates vastly differently from a universal, not only in sound but also in comfort.


Well to some extent...the sound is "different" but that's simply because its shell is made for you - thus the perception of "better sound" is false.
An excellent universal can easily beat a custom sound wise.
But for the sound to be "perfect" - yes a CIEM is deemed "better" - that said instead of paying £300 - you would be paying £1000 for that sound.
That goes without saying - there's the same principle with headphones - more you pay, better you get (generally)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Well to some extent...the sound is "different" but that's simply because its shell is made for you - thus the perception of "better sound" is false.
> An excellent universal can easily beat a custom sound wise.*
> But for the sound to be "perfect" - yes a CIEM is deemed "better" - that said instead of paying £300 - you would be paying £1000 for that sound.
> That goes without saying - there's the same principle with headphones - more you pay, better you get (generally)


Not exactly.

There are some details for driver positioning unique to CIEMs, whereas universals adopt a one-size-fits-all approach. Second-hand CIEMs that are remolded demonstrate notable differences in frequency response from the original counterparts, especially when the new ear deviates significantly from the old mold and the remolder can't approximate appropriate positions for the drivers in the new shell. A sub-1mm shift in the relative positioning of the tweeter armatures can be the different between overemphasized and smooth/just-right treble.

The additional volume of the shell also has some effect on the sound. If you haven't heard a top-tier custom _as well as_ flagship contemporary universals (e.g. JH13/16, ES5, UE PRM, vs. K3003i, IE 800, SM64, FitEar TG) it's not fair to allege that one could be better than the other since you haven't experience with the other camp. The best position to be is to hear the custom and demo/universal versions side-by-side.

My experience and opinion is that the current best universals aren't fully competitive with the current sub-$1500 flagships. The JH13s still are. With all due respect I think to allege that something like the Westone 4R can match or beat today's top-end customs is kind of like claiming the same for the HD 650 vs. the LCD-2. Sure, you can prefer the former but it's a bit of a suspicious preference..

The areas in which the likes of the HD 800 and LCD-2 best them (diffuse sound field, "solidity" respectively) are areas in which my speakers are even better at (minus the linear response down to 10Hz on the LCD-2, but down to 20Hz is good enough for me).


----------



## pez

I love my Triple.fi 10s, and fully plan on investing in the UE 900s eventually when these start to go, but until then, I'm ok. I can't see myself spending over $500 on a non-custom pair of IEMs. Sure, I could do that with full-sized headphones, but after a while, any IEM gets fatiguing to me, and I'm one of the few that find the Triple.fi 10s extremely comfy.


----------



## Tsar

Would anyone like to help me out with my headphone suggestions?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386205/some-headphone-recommendations-please#post_19848030

Thanks!


----------



## Anoxy

I too am a major proponent of custom in ear monitors. I started the IEM upgrade journey with some Yuin PK2 a few years back. Slowly worked my way through several different IEMs (Heir 4.Ai, Senn IE-8, IE-80, Ety ER-4B, Vsonic Gr07, ASG-1.2, and some others) and have now landed on customs. I don't have the most expensive "top of the line" CIEMs, but they are extremely good performers for the price. One day I'd love to get some FitEar ciems though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's probably why you have such a low opinion of CIEMs, and if so, it's frankly unfair.
> 
> A CIEM operates vastly differently from a universal, not only in sound but also in comfort.


Not really. Do you just expect me to drop 400-2000 bucks every other month to get custom IEMs to try out so that I can accurately comment on them????

I mean you can't really audition custom IEMs when they were made specifically for someone else ear.

What I have auditioned has been non custom IEMs and quite frankly, if regular IEMs are ANYWHERE close to CIEMs, then speakers still walk all over them.

That being said.....speakers need to be VERY particular for me to like them. They need to be able to project sound. So many speakers have a hard time filling them room with sound, and that makes them sound very.....ehhhhh two dimensional? (hopefully that makes sense to you). When speakers do project the sound, you have more of a 3 dimensional sound. Another thing is that the more open the sound is, the more natural it sounds to me. Quite frankly IEMS and closed back headphones....and on rare occasion open back headphones, sound pretty stuffy to me. It is more like the sound is more inside my head, and not in the surrounding environment.........which quite frankly sounds really freakin weird to me. I could go on, but that would just be too long of a post.

Another thing I like about speakers is that the sound sort of envelops your whole body. IDK if you ever go to places where they have live music or not, but if you have, then you will know that you can almost feel the music with your whole body. Speakers are the closest thing to capturing this feeling and reproducing it.

In other words

this beats this


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not really. Do you just expect me to drop 400-2000 bucks every other month to get custom IEMs to try out so that I can accurately comment on them????


No, but I do expect at a minimum to not comment about customs if you haven't heard them.









What you are talking of is the diffuse sound field and I think that is the principal advantage of speakers versus headphones or IEMs. At the same time headphones and especially IEMs are quite a bit better than speakers when it comes to producing a consistent and controllable frequency response, as well as some critical resolving aspects.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> No, but I do expect at a minimum to not comment about customs if you haven't heard them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are talking of is the diffuse sound field and I think that is the principal advantage of speakers versus headphones or IEMs. At the same time headphones and especially IEMs are quite a bit better than speakers when it comes to producing a consistent and controllable frequency response, as well as some critical resolving aspects.


Let me reverse this argument a bit. What speakers have you listened to? I only ask because while you say what you have listened to is expensive, doesn't make it good.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Let me reverse this argument a bit. What speakers have you listened to? I only ask because while you say what you have listened to is expensive, doesn't make it good.


The most expensive speakers I have heard were some Wilsons at the NYAS. My favorites are the Magnepan 3.7. For the money though, my next speakers will probably be the Anthony Gallo Reference 3.Xs.

My current speakers are the Anthony Gallo Reference Strada with a SVS SB12-Plus subwoofer. I used to have Magnepan 1.6QRs but didn't have the space for them anymore -- and I actually prefer the Strada overall.


----------



## Anoxy

lol. comparing speakers to iems. who actually does that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol. comparing speakers to iems. who actually does that?


tell me about it....but avatar man seems really keen on making his point that speaker>IEMs but forgets the fact that you can't carry those on a bus....but hey he deemed XB1000s portable - so I stopped caring about his posts and replying to none-sense.


----------



## Fortunex

Speakers generally give higher quality sound, however they cost many times more for similar sound quality, require very specific placement, require hours of work to properly sound-treat a room, you can't really move while listening to them without messing up the perceived frequency response, etc.

If you've got $10k+ to spend on audio and don't mind all the hassle, speakers will give you better sound. Headphones/IEMs are far more convenient and far cheaper, though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> tell me about it....but avatar man seems really keen on making his point that speaker>IEMs but forgets the fact that you can't carry those on a bus....but hey he deemed XB1000s portable - so I stopped caring about his posts and replying to none-sense.


Man your grasp of the obvious is amazing man. I mean you should really become the pope of audio. Seriously you are just a down right genius when it comes to audio. Oh an economics, because let's not forget that monster is a market genius. They SOOOO didn't copy every other company who has receiver celebrity endorsements in the past.

You know what, you are so much better at me than everything that I think you should pick out my next avatar pic. I am so tired of people thinking it has some type of hidden meaning that I would be honored to let the most experienced OCN audiophile choose my next pic.

Seriously, what the crap was I thinking that the leaders of the audio industry make speakers and not IEMs. How blind I was. They must be spending millions of dollar each year to catch up to IEMs. I will call up audio note and quad to let them know that there is just nothing that they can do ti catch up.

Oh and lets not forget. We should all be traveling in buses and trains. Screw those rich pricks who can afford a car with a speaker system. Those people are such audio noobs it is sickening.

I am SOOOO stupid that I almost forgot to apologize for how foolish I was to think that people could carry around and listen to headphones. I will dedicate my life to making massless IEMs just to please you.

Please feel free to jump into any civil debate I am having with another member with your wisdom.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lol. comparing speakers to iems. who actually does that?


Completely reasonable argument so long as you set up parameters. For instance. A stupid argument would be "what is better, IEMs or speakers". A fair argument would be "what is better at at home music reproduction, speakers or IEMs".


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Settle down guys. We all love music and we all love our audio devices so play nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Speakers generally give higher quality sound, however they cost many times more for similar sound quality, require very specific placement, require hours of work to properly sound-treat a room, you can't really move while listening to them without messing up the perceived frequency response, etc.
> 
> If you've got $10k+ to spend on audio and don't mind all the hassle, speakers will give you better sound. Headphones/IEMs are far more convenient and far cheaper, though.


I agree and disagree.

Speakers are not always that finicky. They do require specific placement, but the price point seems a bit off. There are plenty of terrible expensive speakers on the market, but there are some that have a very aggressive price point and sound fantastic. I have celestion 3 speakers that I got for 250 and they walk all over every headphone I have heard period. Bass is full, warm, and deep. Mids are just beyond words. Highs are very smooth and easy to listen to. I prefer them to everything other than Sr-009s, but then you are looking at spending 10K on headphones, and for the same price, I can get speakers that walk all over them too.

headphones and IEMs are indeed more convenient though. That much is true.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Man your grasp of the obvious is amazing man. I mean you should really become the pope of audio. Seriously you are just a down right genius when it comes to audio. Oh an economics, because let's not forget that monster is a market genius. They SOOOO didn't copy every other company who has receiver celebrity endorsements in the past.
> 
> You know what, you are so much better at me than everything that I think you should pick out my next avatar pic. I am so tired of people thinking it has some type of hidden meaning that I would be honored to let the most experienced OCN audiophile choose my next pic.
> 
> Seriously, what the crap was I thinking that the leaders of the audio industry make speakers and not IEMs. How blind I was. They must be spending millions of dollar each year to catch up to IEMs. I will call up audio note and quad to let them know that there is just nothing that they can do ti catch up.
> 
> Oh and lets not forget. We should all be traveling in buses and trains. Screw those rich pricks who can afford a car with a speaker system. Those people are such audio noobs it is sickening.
> 
> I am SOOOO stupid that I almost forgot to apologize for how foolish I was to think that people could carry around and listen to headphones. I will dedicate my life to making massless IEMs just to please you.
> 
> Please feel free to jump into any civil debate I am having with another member with your wisdom.


I can't help but feel sorry for you getting aggravated over posts hahahaha








It is good that you apologised too. There there now, no need to offend yourself either.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Speakers are not always that finicky. They do require specific placement, but the price point seems a bit off. There are plenty of terrible expensive speakers on the market, but there are some that have a very aggressive price point and sound fantastic. I have celestion 3 speakers that I got for 250 and they walk all over every headphone I have heard period. Bass is full, warm, and deep. Mids are just beyond words. Highs are very smooth and easy to listen to. I prefer them to everything other than Sr-009s, but then you are looking at spending 10K on headphones, and for the same price, I can get speakers that walk all over them too.


To be perfectly honest with you, I felt the same way when I had a pair of Infinity Primus P152s driven out of a Denon DRA-425 for a couple of years. I enjoyed them thoroughly, moreso than my ATH-ES7, ER4P, HD25-1 II, HF-2, HD 650 and even my JH13s when I initially got them.

After 3.5 years using the JH13s I became so thoroughly _indoctrinated_ with their sound that they are what I consider to be correct. I have been to concerts and shows where my mind draws psychoacoustic similarities to the way the JH13s present the live recordings.

My speakers are now much higher-end, arguably still heavy-hitters for the cash, yet I strangely prefer the IEM and headphone sound now for critical listening. My speakers see use mostly for louder or casual listening (when the neighbors aren't around or when friends are listening too) or for movies, visual media and non-competitive gaming.

Graduate from your Q701s into summit-tier and give your newer set a chance, and you might find yourself growing to love them. YMMV.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> My speakers are now much higher-end, arguably still heavy-hitters for the cash, yet I strangely prefer the IEM and headphone sound now for critical listening. My speakers see use mostly for louder or casual listening (when the neighbors aren't around or when friends are listening too) or for movies, visual media and non-competitive gaming.


Out of interest, have you tried any of the other JH line?
If so - what were your opinions on them?

Or more to the point - what about other customs out there, what was your take on them, and why did you settle on the JH13's in the end?
I'm curious









EDIT:
Nice PC setup btw!
Do you sport a soundcard in there? Or go via optical out to your amp?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Out of interest, have you tried any of the other JH line?
> If so - what were your opinions on them?
> 
> Or more to the point - what about other customs out there, what was your take on them, and why did you settle on the JH13's in the end?
> I'm curious


I owned the JH16s as well about 6 months after the JH13s, and sold the JH16s a little bit after that. The JH13s were more versatile and I liked them for everything as opposed to the few times the extra bass on the JH16s came in handy.

I didn't even demo the JH13s before purchasing them; I got caught up when they were about to go FOTY status and just decided to buy them on a leap of faith. I don't regret it one bit though I wish I gave the JH16s a demo beforehand.

I heard demos of the UE18 Pro, JH11 Pro and ES5X at Jaben and Mingo's in Hong Kong, but I don't want to comment on them as I didn't really like what I heard -- I'm not sure if it was because they were universal demos, but they just didn't seem as precise or well-defined and coherent. It was during this period where I got acquainted with the T1 (not a fan), HE-5 (not a fan either), and HD 800 (okay). I already owned my JH13s for well over a year by this point, and I liked them more than everything I heard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really love my Swans M200MKIII. I use to have a 5.1 system I rigged together with a Yamaha receiver. I miss the surround sound sometimes, but I love listening to music so much more through the Swans. That said, I love music more through my LCD-2. Need to show my HD650 some love though; it's feeling neglected.


----------



## liquidzoo

I'm not going to get into this argument other than to say this:

Owning a car is not a sign of wealth... There are many, many places (not where I live, but still) where owning a car simply isn't that practical of an expense.

Plus, having an ungodly loud system in your car, while it may be fun, will label you some not so nice things in a lot of areas and become a magnet for theft.

But, there are good points on both sides. Let's just say that for my money I'd rather have headphones. They're cheaper (for the most part), and they won't wake up my kids.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I owned the JH16s as well about 6 months after the JH13s, and sold the JH16s a little bit after that. The JH13s were more versatile and I liked them for everything as opposed to the few times the extra bass on the JH16s came in handy.
> 
> I didn't even demo the JH13s before purchasing them; I got caught up when they were about to go FOTY status and just decided to buy them on a leap of faith. I don't regret it one bit though I wish I gave the JH16s a demo beforehand.
> 
> I heard demos of the UE18 Pro, JH11 Pro and ES5X at Jaben and Mingo's in Hong Kong, but I don't want to comment on them as I didn't really like what I heard -- I'm not sure if it was because they were universal demos, but they just didn't seem as precise or well-defined and coherent. It was during this period where I got acquainted with the T1 (not a fan), HE-5 (not a fan either), and HD 800 (okay). I already owned my JH13s for well over a year by this point, and I liked them more than everything I heard.


all a matter of taste and affordability in the end.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> To be perfectly honest with you, I felt the same way when I had a pair of Infinity Primus P152s driven out of a Denon DRA-425 for a couple of years. I enjoyed them thoroughly, moreso than my ATH-ES7, ER4P, HD25-1 II, HF-2, HD 650 and even my JH13s when I initially got them.
> 
> After 3.5 years using the JH13s I became so thoroughly _indoctrinated_ with their sound that they are what I consider to be correct. I have been to concerts and shows where my mind draws psychoacoustic similarities to the way the JH13s present the live recordings.
> 
> My speakers are now much higher-end, arguably still heavy-hitters for the cash, yet I strangely prefer the IEM and headphone sound now for critical listening. My speakers see use mostly for louder or casual listening (when the neighbors aren't around or when friends are listening too) or for movies, visual media and non-competitive gaming.
> 
> Graduate from your Q701s into summit-tier and give your newer set a chance, and you might find yourself growing to love them. YMMV.


I felt the same way with my car audio believe it or not. It took me a long time before I realized they were junk lol.

As for graduating from my Q701s, that has been my intent for a while now. In fact the reason I have auditioned so many headphones is to be able to find a good upgrade. But to be honest, I shouldn't have even purchased the jolida and my speaker amp. I just got my admittance letter for transfer to UVA and they charge a crap ton of money. Sooooo while I would LIKE to graduate from my Q701s.....ehhh I can't.

I actually just recently ended up over coming my issues with the HE-400/500/6, so I will probably be getting the HE-500 or the LCD2 if they go on sale.....but not for a long while. When I have disposable income, I will give CIEMs a try.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> all a matter of taste and affordability in the end.
> Thanks for sharing!


Indeed. Thinking about it in hindsight actually, it's extremely possible I might have left HK with a full-size flagship and preferred them to CIEMs had I not met the JH13s over a year earlier. A year+ of time with the nuances and strengths of a high-end headphone could really shape your psychoacoustic perception of things. For example, K 701 lovers might perceive HD 650s and the like to be thick and syrupy on first listen. HD 650 lovers might find the K 701 thin and uninspiring. It really is a matter of your psychoacoustic experience and where you're coming from.

I might have even been a full-size headphone or (gasp) speaker guy today... just food for thought.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> *I might have even been a full-size headphone or (gasp) speaker guy today... just food for thought.*


Oh noooo the horror!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I'm not going to get into this argument other than to say this:
> 
> Owning a car is not a sign of wealth... There are many, many places (not where I live, but still) where owning a car simply isn't that practical of an expense.
> 
> Plus, having an ungodly loud system in your car, while it may be fun, will label you some not so nice things in a lot of areas and become a magnet for theft.
> 
> But, there are good points on both sides. Let's just say that for my money I'd rather have headphones. They're cheaper (for the most part), and they won't wake up my kids.


I will leave you out of this and respect your wishes, but my point might have been taken out of context. totally dubbed (TD for short) keeps making the point that IEMs are portable and that he like portable audio, which is fine. But he keeps talking like portability is a major selling point to everyone. He keeps bringing up the bus as a place where he likes to listen to his stuff, which again is fine, but I would like to think that most people have cars (((((I am also willing to bet that TD takes the bus because it would not be very economical to own a car in a crowded city.....not because he is poor)))) and would have no need for IEMs in a car since cars generally have speakers in them.

As for headphones, IEMs, and speakers in terms of usability, obviously there are circumstances when you need one vs another. That wasn't exactly the debate Friend and I were having.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Indeed. Thinking about it in hindsight actually, it's extremely possible I might have left HK with a full-size flagship and preferred them to CIEMs had I not met the JH13s over a year earlier. A year+ of time with the nuances and strengths of a high-end headphone could really shape your psychoacoustic perception of things. For example, K 701 lovers might perceive HD 650s and the like to be thick and syrupy on first listen. HD 650 lovers might find the K 701 thin and uninspiring. It really is a matter of your psychoacoustic experience and where you're coming from.
> 
> I might have even been a full-size headphone or (gasp) speaker guy today... just food for thought.


Lol. Actually I am a q701 (might as well be K701s) lover and found the HD600/650 to be light and thin when I first listen to them. It has taken me a while to warm up to their sound.

Also, just FYI. I think you are referring to system bias. I doesn't matter, but I bet it is easier to type system bias vs psychoacoustic experience.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The K701 was designed to be accurate while the HD650 was to be more musical or pleasant on the ears. People who like their music objectively sound tend to prefer the K701. People who like a velvety midrange flair tend to prefer the HD650. Both are great headphones, though I personally prefer the K550 over the K701 by a long shot. Also, IMHO there is no such thing as a Q701 or K702. It is just K701 with a detachable cable and different colors.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The K701 was designed to be accurate while the HD650 was to be more musical or pleasant on the ears. People who like their music objectively sound tend to prefer the K701. People who like a velvety midrange flair tend to prefer the HD650. Both are great headphones, though I personally prefer the K550 over the K701 by a long shot. Also, IMHO there is no such thing as a Q701 or K702. It is just K701 with a detachable cable and different colors.


I found the opposite.
K701 to be very soft sounding and the HD650's to be much more sharper.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I found the opposite.
> K701 to be very soft sounding and the HD650's to be much more sharper.


I am curious how that can be. I am not saying you are wrong or anything, but the HD650 has full, smooth mids and rolled off trebles so I am having a hard time seeing how it could be "sharp." It may be because you are a bass head and the HD650 has a much fuller bass than the K701, making the K701 sound "softer" in comparison? To me, the treble on the K701 was much more pronounced when it peaks and is brought out even more by the recessed bass.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am curious how that can be. I am not saying you are wrong or anything, but the HD650 has full, smooth mids and rolled off trebles so I am having a hard time seeing how it could be "sharp." It may be because you are a bass head and the HD650 has a much fuller bass than the K701, making the K701 sound "softer" in comparison? To me, the treble on the K701 was much more pronounced when it peaks and is brought out even more by the recessed bass.


I'd agree that the HD600s (that I originally though were 650s) had a really soft sound. They were really nice to listen to.

Is the bass on the 650s very heavy? It didn't seem to have very much punch, to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'd agree that the HD600s (that I originally though were 650s) had a really soft sound. They were really nice to listen to.
> 
> Is the bass on the 650s very heavy? It didn't seem to have very much punch, to me.


The HD650 has a fairly respectable mid bass hump, but drops off a lot for sub bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am curious how that can be. I am not saying you are wrong or anything, but the HD650 has full, smooth mids and rolled off trebles so I am having a hard time seeing how it could be "sharp." It may be because you are a bass head and the HD650 has a much fuller bass than the K701, making the K701 sound "softer" in comparison? To me, the treble on the K701 was much more pronounced when it peaks and is brought out even more by the recessed bass.


not really.
I just felt that if I had to give a "smooth award" it would go to the 701's, rather than the HD650's


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> not really.
> I just felt that if I had to give a "smooth award" it would go to the 701's, rather than the HD650's


Fair enough


----------



## bumblebee1980

can anybody identify the headphone beside the HE-400?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> can anybody identify the headphone beside the HE-400?


Are you talking about the big white one hanging from the iMac? I thought the one next to it was a HE500 not a HE400?

PS
I came real close to buying the WA7. It just looks like a work of art.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HE-400 is blue. HE-500 is black. HE-300 is in the background on the acrylic headphone stand. the leather ear pads on that mystery headphone look substantial.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> HE-400 is blue. HE-500 is black. HE-300 is in the background on the acrylic headphone stand. the leather ear pads on that mystery headphone look substantial.


Are you talking about the white one on the iMac though?


----------



## bumblebee1980

duh lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

it looks like a Momentum with a Beyerdynamic yoke and Stax ear pad or something. sometimes Jude leaves easter eggs in his videos so either everybody knows what it is or people glossed over it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I found the opposite.
> K701 to be very soft sounding and the HD650's to be much more sharper.


For how long did you listen to each?

The K701/q701/K702 are all very harsh headphones. HD650s should be smoother. What amp(s) did you listen to them on.


----------



## bumblebee1980

now it's going to bug me all night


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> now it's going to bug me all night


They sort of look like ******ed Grado PS1000s


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think I might know what it is but I could be soooooo wrong haha


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just giving you guys a heads up, because I love all of you so much. If Chinesekiwi does find time to restructure the Audio Forum, I will be giving away one of these headphone stands for free in celebration. Be out on the lookout if the forum does see some changing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just giving you guys a heads up, because I love all of you so much. If Chinesekiwi does find time to restructure the Audio Forum, I will be giving away one of these headphone stands for free in celebration. Be out on the lookout if the forum does see some changing!


wow that would be generous of you!


----------



## Domino

Anyone ever hear of the Quart K800 headphones?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Anyone ever hear of the Quart K800 headphones?


A headset (with quite a big boom mic) made by a car audio manufacturer (according to a cursory Google search)? Interesting. They make decent speakers, it would be interesting to see what it sounds like.

Looks more like it was intended for broadcasting, though: details

For that price, you could get a much better set of headphones and mic if that's what you're after.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> A headset (with quite a big boom mic) made by a car audio manufacturer (according to a cursory Google search)? Interesting. They make decent speakers, it would be interesting to see what it sounds like.
> 
> Looks more like it was intended for broadcasting, though: details
> 
> For that price, you could get a much better set of headphones and mic if that's what you're after.


What the *&*&@#@[email protected]!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

The response is 40hz to 14,400 hz????? Someone please tell me that that is a typo or that I can't read.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol no you read it right..even if that was kHz that's still low ball


----------



## mikeaj

Sometimes in more pro-oriented markets they're a little more realistic about the frequency "range", quoting only the region up to the point where they're down -10 dB or whatever (or -20? or? who knows; technically, corner freq. or half-power freq. of -3 dB is common in many applications, but headphones have bumps in FR way more than that to begin with).

...rather than saying that they extend to 28 kHz because they played a 28 kHz tone and measured something, even if it was 80 dB quieter than the one at 1 kHz, given the same input level.

Lack of standardization and no accountability ftw?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's very true. I do appreciate a company being honest and realistic about their products.
I feel a lot of the audio companies just slap on 20-20 for the sake of it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Sometimes in more pro-oriented markets they're a little more realistic about the frequency "range", quoting only the region up to the point where they're down -10 dB or whatever (or -20? or? who knows; technically, corner freq. or half-power freq. of -3 dB is common in many applications, but headphones have bumps in FR way more than that to begin with).
> 
> ...rather than saying that they extend to 28 kHz because they played a 28 kHz tone and measured something, even if it was 80 dB quieter than the one at 1 kHz, given the same input level.
> 
> Lack of standardization and no accountability ftw?


Call me crazy, but I have never had this issue. If you can give me a good example of a headphone that is shall we say falsely advertised, I would be pretty interested in testing this out for myself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Go to your local shop pick up a pair of £10 ear buds, and check that they say 20-20, then tell me you can hear its 20hz 'capabilities' lol. Had that not long ago with a friend who bought a cheap £1 earphone.


----------



## mikeaj

Plenty of more expensive sets, good products too.

In fact, a weird example is MEElectronics A161P:
http://www.meelec.com/MEElectronics_A161P_Balanced_Armature_Earphone_p/ep-a161p-bk-mee.htm
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MEEA161P.pdf
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/04/meelectronics-a161p.html
Quote:


> Frequency Response: 20Hz - 20KHz


Even though they themselves provide a pretty accurate frequence response graph that indicates a pretty precipitous dropoff around 11 kHz, and this is seen by others as well on their test setups. Also confirmed by actual listeners.

This is the case for many sets that claim something other than 20 - 20000 Hz too.

VSonic GR07 (don't know if v1 or v2 on their product page, but I don't think it would be much different from a small tweak):
http://www.vsonic.com.cn/product/GR07.htm
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/VSonicGR07.pdf
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/10/vsonic-gr07-mkii.html
Quote:


> Frequency 7Hz-30,000Hz


Pretty generous, huh.

Fullsize headphones too, but they tend to extend a little more gently on both sides (though rolling off). The point is, you can't really tell what they mean. How much at 7 Hz and 30000 Hz? Who knows.


----------



## liquidzoo

I think most companies slap the 20-20 label on their headphones because that is the _normal_ range of human hearing. Most of us can't hear above or below that, so they figure that by slapping that label on there they're saying that "you'll be able to hear every note". I'd be curious to know exactly how they test some of these (especially earbuds) to determine that they can reproduce those sounds.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would be curious how many budget buds and phones are actually 20-20K, not just measurable but actually capable of outputting sound.


----------



## liquidzoo

Depends on what you mean about outputting the sound, I would think.

It may be that it's perfectly capable of outputting the sound, but at a volume so low that it wouldn't be audible to the average person in the average situation.


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

So next month I am going to buy a pair of ATH900X's and I can't wait. But I have one question, do they have the same 'sparkly' effect on the sides of the cans like the A700's do?

Cheers.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So next month I am going to buy a pair of ATH900X's and I can't wait. But I have one question, do they have the same 'sparkly' effect on the sides of the cans like the A700's do?
> 
> Cheers.


No it's more of a matte black.


----------



## Tsar

Aww.. I kind of liked that effect. But they are going to be great.

Even better when I get a Amp. Any recommendations for under £200?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Aww.. I kind of liked that effect. But they are going to be great.
> 
> Even better when I get a Amp. Any recommendations for under £200?


Well you could always pair a Fiio E9K with a Fiio E17 or Hifiman makes a good tube one called the EF2A. Those are just a couple I can think of in the cheaper range.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So next month I am going to buy a pair of ATH900X's and I can't wait. But I have one question, do they have the same 'sparkly' effect on the sides of the cans like the A700's do?
> 
> Cheers.


I found something better for you









http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Head-Direct-HIFIMAN-HE-400-Headphone-Earphone-FREE-SHIPPING-/251074904952?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item3a753b0378

Planar magnetic headphones FTW!!!!!


----------



## Tsar

What are they....?

Also they are way out of my budget and way to open for my liking.

I need more cash...


----------



## jameschisholm

Hey guys I asked a question earlier about which headphones to get but I decided to take the plunge and buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm Headphones, and I am blown away (don't have an amp either).

I cannot believe I've been missing out for so long, the clarity, balance and bass is just amazing...

I'd highly recommend em,.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hey guys I asked a question earlier about which headphones to get but I decided to take the plunge and buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm Headphones, and I am blown away (don't have an amp either).
> 
> I cannot believe I've been missing out for so long, the clarity, balance and bass is just amazing...
> 
> I'd highly recommend em,.


Wait til you amp them, or get them on a proper sound card. They get even better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So next month I am going to buy a pair of ATH900X's and I can't wait. But I have one question, do they have the same 'sparkly' effect on the sides of the cans like the A700's do?
> 
> Cheers.


Sparkly as in the sound or the shiny look? A lot of people use "sparkling" to describe the sound of the AD700 for instance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Hey guys I asked a question earlier about which headphones to get but I decided to take the plunge and buy the BeyerDynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm Headphones, and I am blown away (don't have an amp either).
> 
> I cannot believe I've been missing out for so long, the clarity, balance and bass is just amazing...
> 
> I'd highly recommend em,.


Hey man, glad to see you are enjoying your new DT770! Those headphones are nice and are super comfortable. If you haven't already, please go to the OP and fill in the form to have them entered into our club database. Again, congratulations on your purchase and really happy you are enjoying them.









PS
If you don't want to shell out money for an amp, you can get a cheap Asus Xonar DG which has built in amplification for headphones.


----------



## Tsar

I was using the term to describe the outside look.

I trust the 900X's I am buying will be better than the 700's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I was using the term to describe the outside look.
> 
> I trust the 900X's I am buying will be better than the 700's?


They sound a bit different, but yes, the 900's will be much better than the 700's.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What are they....?
> 
> Also they are way out of my budget and way to open for my liking.
> 
> I need more cash...


I will continue to search then.








`
I am assuming that someone in the UK will have them in your budget used.


----------



## Tsar

I would rather buy new as used headphones seem a bit... odd.

I for some reason have my heart set on the 900x's and I have no idea why.

Also the amp we have been talking about looks great, Christmas can't come fast enough!


----------



## jameschisholm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey man, glad to see you are enjoying your new DT770! Those headphones are nice and are super comfortable. If you haven't already, please go to the OP and fill in the form to have them entered into our club database. Again, congratulations on your purchase and really happy you are enjoying them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS
> If you don't want to shell out money for an amp, you can get a cheap Asus Xonar DG which has built in amplification for headphones.






Thanks!









Well my problem is that I use my Realtek HD Audio 7.1 Built in card for 5.1 surround sound while watching Blu-ray's on my PC that's hooked to a TV so unless they can work separately while in the same system then I think I need an external solution recommendation, usb one?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well my problem is that I use my Realtek HD Audio 7.1 Built in card for 5.1 surround sound while watching Blu-ray's on my PC that's hooked to a TV so unless they can work separately while in the same system then I think I need an external solution recommendation, usb one?


How do you have it connected?

The Xonar DG (or PCI-e version DGX) is a 5.1 card, so you wouldn't be losing anything in that department.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I bought a Xonar DX for my computer after my onboard audio randomly stopped working for a couple days and I thought it was broken. Is the Xonar DX better than the recon 3di? I don't know very much on sound cards.


----------



## liquidzoo

Yes, in probably every sense.

The DX lacks a headphone amp (I think), but other than that a dedicated card will be better than onboard in every way simply due to the reduced interference from the southbridge (or is it northbridge...I forget).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I bought a Xonar DX for my computer after my onboard audio randomly stopped working for a couple days and I thought it was broken. Is the Xonar DX better than the recon 3di? I don't know very much on sound cards.


What are you using it for? If it is just a way to get sound, I would recommend the DG which is much cheaper and still a nice little card. Generally the more expensive sound cards have more gaming or surround software features and on card memory.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well I have my 5.1 setup using the Green/Orange/Black cables from the Logitech z506 5.1 set. The thing is even if I got the DG or DGX I would still have to reach around and plug in the headphones every time wouldn't I ?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are you using it for? If it is just a way to get sound, I would recommend the DG which is much cheaper and still a nice little card. Generally the more expensive sound cards have more gaming or surround software features and on card memory.


I'm gonna use it on the Sennheiser 558s I just ordered. It doesn't appear to be targeted at gamers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well I have my 5.1 setup using the Green/Orange/Black cables from the Logitech z506 5.1 set. The thing is even if I got the DG or DGX I would still have to reach around and plug in the headphones every time wouldn't I ?


http://www.amazon.com/Sescom-SES-IPOD-AB-Stereo-Player-Switch/dp/B005TE7GP4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1367263783&sr=8-5&keywords=audio+switch

Could just use this. It is what I use.


----------



## Tsar

Well it seems I have my spending list ready with thanks to tjj226 angel-

Now- ATH 900X's Imported from Japan

Later- Schiit Valhalla Amp

Much Later - Schiit Modi DAC

Darn you wallet and your emptiness.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I'm gonna use it on the Sennheiser 558s I just ordered. It doesn't appear to be targeted at gamers.


Are you talking about the Sound Blaster Recon3D? Creative markets it for gamers.

http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Recon3D-PCIe-Sound/M/B00654PUPA.htm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well it seems I have my spending list ready with thanks to tjj226 angel-
> 
> Now- ATH 900X's Imported from Japan
> 
> Later- Schiit Valhalla Amp
> 
> Much Later - Schiit Modi DAC
> 
> Darn you wallet and your emptiness.


Before you jump on the Valhalla amp, may I ask why you are getting it? Did you want an OTL tube amp or just an amp in general? Sorry if you mentioned it earlier and I missed it.


----------



## Tsar

Well I have been thinking about getting a amp for my records just because I hear they greatly improve sound quality.

Also they look darn cool.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Well I have my 5.1 setup using the Green/Orange/Black cables from the Logitech z506 5.1 set. The thing is even if I got the DG or DGX I would still have to reach around and plug in the headphones every time wouldn't I ?


You could use the switch that was linked, but yes for that specific card you would need to do that. I do not recommend using the front panel audio jacks.

For a bit more, you could get the Sound Blaster Z (possibly the Zx as well) which has connectors for speakers and headphones on the back of the card and a software means to switch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I wish I returned my Xonar DX - at times I will switch on my PC and all I hear is VERY LOUD hissing noises. So I have to restart the PC for it to work again.
I genuinely hate Asus with a beepin' passion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well I have been thinking about getting a amp for my records just because I hear they greatly improve sound quality.
> 
> Also they look darn cool.


The reason I ask is because the Valhalla is an OTL tube amp designed really for high impedance headphones which the 900X is not. You may benefit financially by investing in a cheaper solid state amp unless you plan on purchasing a high impedance headphone later on. There is also the fact that it is a tube amp, which not everyone likes as those types of amps typically distort sound to try and make it sound better or different. If you are just getting an amp to drive the A900X, a Schiit Magni amp might be all you need.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you talking about the Sound Blaster Recon3D? Creative markets it for gamers.
> 
> http://us.store.creative.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-Recon3D-PCIe-Sound/M/B00654PUPA.htm


My motherboard chipset has a recon 3di.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> My motherboard chipset has a recon 3di.


Oh. I thought you were talking about getting the sound card. If you are just getting a sound card to use with your HD558, an Asus DG should be all you need.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The reason I ask is because the Valhalla is an OTL tube amp designed really for high impedance headphones which the 900X is not. You may benefit financially by investing in a cheaper solid state amp unless you plan on purchasing a high impedance headphone later on. There is also the fact that it is a tube amp, which not everyone likes as those types of amps typically distort sound to try and make it sound better or different. If you are just getting an amp to drive the A900X, a Schiit Magni amp might be all you need.


Hi,

I am getting many different ideas at the moment. I might just get the phones for now and see how they are.

Some people say I should get a tube amp because of the warm sound.

I am undecided.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am getting many different ideas at the moment. I might just get the phones for now and see how they are.
> 
> Some people say I should get a tube amp because of the warm sound.
> 
> I am undecided.


I would just get the headphones and an Asus Xonar DG for now and see how you like it. If you do end up getting a tube amp for your cans, I recommend a hybrid tube amp.


----------



## Domino

what's that good clip on mic?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> what's that good clip on mic?


A lot of ppl seem to prefer the modmic

http://www.modmic.com/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would just get the headphones and an Asus Xonar DG for now and see how you like it. If you do end up getting a tube amp for your cans, I recommend a hybrid tube amp.


The only issue with that is that he uses his record player as his main source. Also, the valhalla did not have any sort of clipping or distorting issues with the ATH-AD900x. Plus, from what I gather, a tube amp with transformers (which are IMO better) seems a little out of his budget.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only issue with that is that he uses his record player as his main source. Also, the valhalla did not have any sort of clipping or distorting issues with the ATH-AD900x. Plus, from what I gather, a tube amp with transformers (which are IMO better) seems a little out of his budget.


I guess my question (and concern) is, why an OTL tubey for the 900x? Did he plan on getting a high resistance headphones in the future? Does he like that tube sound as opposed to SS amplification? Is he just buying it because someone recommended it? If he likes the way tubes sound, then there are some hybrids in his price range that offer tube sound effects as well that he can consider. If he is only looking for an amp, the O2 or Magni are both good and cheaper as well. If he uses a record player, DG is out though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess my question (and concern) is, why an OTL tubey for the 900x? Did he plan on getting a high resistance headphones in the future? Does he like that tube sound as opposed to SS amplification? Is he just buying it because someone recommended it? If he likes the way tubes sound, then there are some hybrids in his price range that offer tube sound effects as well that he can consider. If he is only looking for an amp, the O2 or Magni are both good and cheaper as well. If he uses a record player, DG is out though.


It was a recommendation for his price range. Tube amp. 200 British pounds. I listed off a couple to watch for on ebay or head-fi.

The problem with hybrids is that you start to loose the tube sound. Why pay 3 times the amount of a SS amp, when you only get a little pay off from the tubes? IMO the ath-ad900x is quite harsh without a tube amp. It is a great for rock and roll which is what tsar listens to, but it could benefit from tubes by smoothing out the top end.

Like I said before, the resistance thing isn't a huge issue with these headphones. They aren't going to distort like the SR80is did (grado and schiit don't seem to love each other BTW).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ok. After hearing your reasoning, I understand a bit more. I would still get just the headphones though and see if he still thinks he needs an amp and that way he can worry less about his wallet. I love my Lyr though. Tube rolling is fun!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ok. After hearing your reasoning, I understand a bit more. I would still get just the headphones though and see if he still thinks he needs an amp and that way he can worry less about his wallet. I love my Lyr though. Tube rolling is fun!


Oh he is. He is getting the headphones, and then the amp is coming for Christmas.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wish I returned my Xonar DX - at times I will switch on my PC and all I hear is VERY LOUD hissing noises. So I have to restart the PC for it to work again.
> I genuinely hate Asus with a beepin' passion.


I can do you one better. when I had the Essence STX a couple years ago, sometimes the relay wouldn't click when I booted so I had to restart.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I can do you one better. when I had the Essence STX a couple years ago, sometimes the relay wouldn't click when I booted so I had to restart.


hahaha


----------



## bumblebee1980

that was when I decided enough is enough. for those that don't know the top end Asus cards have a loud positive click each time you boot up or switch between line in/microphone. it's some kind of power relay. if it doesn't click than the headphone amplifier or maybe the whole card won't receive power. it's a minor annoyance.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> that was when I decided enough is enough. for those that don't know the top end Asus cards have a loud positive click each time you boot up or switch between line in/microphone. it's some kind of power relay. if it doesn't click than the headphone amplifier or maybe the whole card won't receive power. it's a minor annoyance.


Oh yeah that happens with my Xonar Xense when I boot up my PC. Yeah, it's mildly annoying but not a big deal unless my sound card catches on fire or takes out my PC.

BTW, I'm still deciding on what headphones I want since I'm torn between getting the Fostex TH-900 or Stax SR-007 Mk2. Plus I'll be getting a headphone amp and DAC later in the future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Oh yeah that happens with my Xonar Xense when I boot up my PC. Yeah, it's mildly annoying but not a big deal unless my sound card catches on fire or takes out my PC.
> 
> BTW, I'm still deciding on what headphones I want since I'm torn between getting the Fostex TH-900 or Stax SR-007 Mk2. Plus I'll be getting a headphone amp and DAC later in the future.


I personally love how the Woo Audio WA7 "Fireflies" look. Would have bought it instead of the Lyr if I didn't already have the ODAC.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> that was when I decided enough is enough. for those that don't know the top end Asus cards have a loud positive click each time you boot up or switch between line in/microphone. it's some kind of power relay. if it doesn't click than the headphone amplifier or maybe the whole card won't receive power. it's a minor annoyance.


My Xonar DG does this too (the clicking, not the not-working). Sounds pretty cool when I boot my computer


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My Lyr gives a thump when the relay switches on as well.


----------



## bumblebee1980

some DAC don't click and some do when changing sample rate or powering up. it's a muting relay. Schiit Bifrost has one. usually people complain about it so if it bothers you make sure you do some research before you buy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> some DAC don't click and some do when changing sample rate or powering up. it's a muting relay. Schiit Bifrost has one. usually people complain about it so if it bothers you make sure you do some research before you buy.


I finally got my jolida, and it doesn't do that....of course you have to wait a minute to two before use.


----------



## bumblebee1980

how is it?

the blue led in tube sockets is annoying


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> how is it?
> 
> the blue led in tube sockets is annoying


very nice.

Also the LEDs are not that over powering.


----------



## bumblebee1980

awesome


----------



## bumblebee1980

leave no space wasted


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> awesome


To be more specific, it just kills the schiit and o2 stuff for dacs. Much more open sounding, and forward. It has a very nice and smooth sound. I hate how the o2 sounds tinny. Norah Jones and Lindsey Stirling sound fantastic. Still looking for better led zeppelin albums, but at least they sound better.

IDK if you know this one, but if you have the opportunity, watch/listen to this.




So far, I am still using a receiver and crappy interconnects and already my system sounds great. Can't wait for the amp


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> To be more specific, it just kills the schiit and o2 stuff for dacs. Much more open sounding, and forward. It has a very nice and smooth sound. I hate how the o2 sounds tinny. Norah Jones and Lindsey Stirling sound fantastic. Still looking for better led zeppelin albums, but at least they sound better.
> 
> IDK if you know this one, but if you have the opportunity, watch/listen to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, I am still using a receiver and crappy interconnects and already my system sounds great. Can't wait for the amp


http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/12AX7-ECC83-Tube-Types

edit: which caps did you get upgraded?


----------



## pez

Bee recommended me some tubes to look at for my Grados, but does anyone have any recommendations to go with them? Say around the $200 range? I'm contemplating an RS2i or just a tube amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

depends on the amplifier.


----------



## pez

Well that's what I'm asking you guys







. The sound signature already seems like it's supposed to be warmer on the Reference Series, so it's really down to preference, I'm assuming.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I rather get the Mad Ear+HD Super II tube amplifier and I don't appear to be alone









http://www.head-fi.org/t/547184/schitt-lyr-or-mad-ear-purist-for-grado-rs1

it takes ECC83 tubes to drive and EL84 tubes for output. these tubes are so common you can roll them until your broke.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can buy headphones anytime. how many times are you going to buy an amplifier?


----------



## Tsar

I can't tell if we are still talking about me or not...

but that is a very good point, it will be a long term purchase.

And you never know one day I might pick up some K701's which are hard to drive I hear.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pez think of the kitties


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is gorgeous



e-mail [email protected]

ask him how much a stock Ear + HD Super II cost and what kind of custom work they do.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> e-mail [email protected]
> 
> ask him how much a stock Ear + HD Super II cost and what kind of custom work they do.


I was getting ready to ask that. I noticed one price on the whole site, but not much else. Do you know how much they generally run? I've always heard of their amps being excellent, but I always shied away because of not finding stuff about pricing on their site. The amp is gorgeous, and I'd love it to accompany my audio collection.


----------



## bumblebee1980

probably competitive with Woo Audio. only way to find out is to e-mail them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I sent an e-mail...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I sent an e-mail...


Yeah, I just didn't want to email them before I was really ready to drop the cash. And the WA6 isn't necessarily in my budget lol. We'll see how things end up going in the next few months.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you have Grado SR325i. buy a nice amplifier and a pair of HD650 or something.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, just FYI. I think you are referring to system bias. I doesn't matter, but I bet it is easier to type system bias vs psychoacoustic experience.


I don't know what it is, but I know most of the times I equate my JH13 to what the actual thing should sound like.

But I had a completely opposite experience this morning with a fresh new track that was recorded in a small coffee shop. I heard it through my speakers first and they hit the ambience and venue-feel very well. I listened to it with my JH13s on my commute and I thought it was too intimate on the latter. Maybe my brain prefers whatever it hears the recording on first, as long as it's either my speakers or JH13s. I guess there are sometimes the diffuse sound field overpowers my preference for intimacy.

P.S. as a lover of the SR-007 I think you'd really like the Reference Stradas. The CDT tweeter has amazing speed and delicacy. I found it comparable to Magneplanars and high-end electrostatic speakers while being not nearly as finicky with placement due to the design. With a quick subwoofer and good venue recordings the sound is gorgeous and often jaw-dropping.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you have Grado SR325i. buy a nice amplifier and a pair of HD650 or something.


That's what I'm starting to think. I really enjoy the HD 380s I tested, and if any higher end Senn sounds like that, then I'm interested.


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-E5-BK-E05-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0026RJQJ6 If I bought this cheap AMP, what would I notice while using my DT770 80ohm headphones through my smartphone and PC? Just more volume?


----------



## liquidzoo

Probably. The E5 and E6 are little more than a bass/volume boost (and not a great one at that).

I have an E6, and I've tried it with my DT770s; and I want to upgrade to an E07K, E17, or iBasso D-Zero for portable use.

For PC use, what sound card do you have? A cheap Xonar DG/DGX would be enough to drive the headphones from your PC. It's not the best card out there, but it has an adequate amp built in. I use it, and quite like it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-E5-BK-E05-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0026RJQJ6 If I bought this cheap AMP, what would I notice while using my DT770 80ohm headphones through my smartphone and PC? Just more volume?


in short: Volume and bass boost if you want


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't know what it is, but I know most of the times I equate my JH13 to what the actual thing should sound like.
> 
> But I had a completely opposite experience this morning with a fresh new track that was recorded in a small coffee shop. I heard it through my speakers first and they hit the ambience and venue-feel very well. I listened to it with my JH13s on my commute and I thought it was too intimate on the latter. Maybe my brain prefers whatever it hears the recording on first, as long as it's either my speakers or JH13s. I guess there are sometimes the diffuse sound field overpowers my preference for intimacy.
> 
> P.S. as a lover of the SR-007 I think you'd really like the Reference Stradas. The CDT tweeter has amazing speed and delicacy. I found it comparable to Magneplanars and high-end electrostatic speakers while being not nearly as finicky with placement due to the design. With a quick subwoofer and good venue recordings the sound is gorgeous and often jaw-dropping.


I want to say that what I say in this post is not scientific. It is not meant to be a statement, it is JUST my findings from messing around with my audio when I had down time.

It might also have something to do with how the song was recorded as well. I have been playing around with some tracks that were recorded on a large room vs tracks that were recorded in an itty bitty room with lots of foam. I also compared symphony style music with a single instrumental track. The speakers I am using is obviously the celestion 3, akg q701s, and sennheiser cx 300 ii (yes I know these are not great ear buds...I was JUST interested in how the sound field changed from each style of audio with each style of music). I am also using music that I told my boss to make for me to sort of compare and contrast these tracks as accurately as possible so that I don't upset the audio Nazis on this site.









What I found is that music that was recorded in a larger room prefers speakers and the headphones. Music that was recorded in a medium room could be played on anything but the IEMs were slightly too confined. Music that was recorded in tiny rooms did not prefer one method of listening vs another.

I also noticed that the more open the sound is, the more natural it sounds to me. I am a big jazz fan as well, so I really do prefer the coffee shop venue as sort of a base line for how open music sounds. I do not like concert halls or symphony music (or at least I don't like the ones I have been too) because the music starts to loose a sense of intimacy.

I feel like the whole design of IEMs in general don't reproduce a natural environment, but rather a rather small environment.

I will look into the stradas. Truth be told, I have had my eyes on the quad esl57s for a while. I might try my hand and making a replica western electric horn design.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I can't tell if we are still talking about me or not...
> 
> but that is a very good point, it will be a long term purchase.
> 
> And you never know one day I might pick up some K701's which are hard to drive I hear.


Actually I would avoid the K701s if you are getting the ATH-ad900x. There wouldn't be a lot of difference between the two. The next big step in audio would either be some good speakers, or the HE-500s. If you can save up even more LCD2s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.thetubestore.com/Tubes/12AX7-ECC83-Tube-Types
> 
> edit: which caps did you get upgraded?


Actually I decided not to upgrade the caps or tubes. I just got formally accepted for transfer to UVA and they slapped me with a 2K bill...sooooooo........yeahhhhhhh.

Right now I am using Spriggs jolida. All the caps are upgraded and the tubes are some really nice RCA ones. Once mine comes in...we will swap again.


----------



## Art Vanelay

My Xonar DX arrived today. I managed to find one cheap that had been refurbished.

Yes, I know that the power cable is unplugged in that picture.

Edit: The bass sounds a lot better on my headphones (MDR-V6) through this sound card than the onboard one. I still don't like the sound of closed headphones very much, though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm blind

http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/prices.htm


----------



## bumblebee1980

what are some good custom IEM for electronic music?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to decide if I should invest in 2 nice Klipsch tower speakers or a Burson Soloist. I hate audio sometimes...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should invest in 2 nice Klipsch tower speakers or a Burson Soloist. I hate audio sometimes...


which towers?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> which towers?


Klipsch RF-52 II. I can get them for $350 each.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Speakers, especially towers, don't move easily. If you decide to move on from the Klipsch, it's going to be hard to get rid of them for shipping costs or local buyers. The Burson would be a quick sell.

Knowing what I know now, I'd never buy large speakers unless I was relatively certain they'd be end-game or I lived in a "HiFi locale" (e.g. SF Bay).


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Klipsch RF-52 II. I can get them for $350 each.


i'm familiar with them. I see them a lot in budget home theaters. I don't like Klipsch speakers and most of the floor standing speakers I like are going to be over $2000 but there are some stand mounts I like. Epos Epic 2, Totem Dreamcatchers (my old speakers) and Paradigm Studio 20.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I guess I could always get some monitors or sats.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For some reason Burson amps have crap resale value. I will try looking for one around $700.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what are some good custom IEM for electronic music?


Bumped so Totally Dubbed can see this when he wakes up in a few. He's going to suggest MGE7's or something ... forgot the exact model.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I got my HA-160 for $500 shipped. it was used for only a couple days. seller showed me the receipt.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should invest in 2 nice Klipsch tower speakers or a Burson Soloist. I hate audio sometimes...


Something to consider might be a speaker amp. You can get some high quality resistors and make an adapter to go from speaker out to headphone out. Then at the very least you would be getting more functionality than just another headphone amp.

If you like tube rolling so much, the jolida amp in the picture that bee posted can be found for as little as 400 used and would actually be a fairly decent upgrade from your lyr. Plus as mentioned before you can use it for speakers in the future.

Oh, and now that I think of it. For 700 you could also get some dynaco a-25 or celestion 3 speakers. Maybe some snells.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Something to consider might be a speaker amp. You can get some high quality resistors and make an adapter to go from speaker out to headphone out. Then at the very least you would be getting more functionality than just another headphone amp.
> 
> If you like tube rolling so much, the jolida amp in the picture that bee posted can be found for as little as 400 used and would actually be a fairly decent upgrade from your lyr. Plus as mentioned before you can use it for speakers in the future.


How is it for driving LCD-2's?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How is it for driving LCD-2's?


Great. I mean it is a speaker amp, so they are going to have more power than headphone amps by default. Driving headphones isn't going to be a concern for any speaker amp (I am specifically talking about tube amps.) especially the LCD2s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it an actual speaker amp or pre-amp?


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should invest in 2 nice Klipsch tower speakers or a Burson Soloist. I hate audio sometimes...


Driving headphones with a speaker amp have some risks of damaging the headphones if you are not careful. Not to mention if some component on the adapter fails.

Btw, have you heard about the Soloist SL?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it an actual speaker amp or pre-amp?


Speaker. Or as they say full stereo amplifier.

Specs: http://www.jolida.com/product/glassfx/fx10

Another option is to commission spriggs to make my speaker amp for you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Driving headphones with a speaker amp have some risks of damaging the headphones if you are not careful. Not to mention if some component on the adapter fails.
> 
> Btw, have you heard about the Soloist SL?


Erhm that is what resistors are for









http://sound.westhost.com/project100.htm

There are guides and designs for this. Some are stupidly simple, other more complicated. Hifi-man even makes one that lets you go from speaker to balanced 4 pin xlr.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Bumped so Totally Dubbed can see this when he wakes up in a few. He's going to suggest MGE7's or something ... forgot the exact model.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I got my HA-160 for $500 shipped. it was used for only a couple days. seller showed me the receipt.


Nah I saw this bro - but can't answer it.
I don't know enough about CIEMs to give you a good choice.

Based on reading other people's reviews etc. Yes the MG6's are possibly one of the best EDM CIEMs I've read about.
I chose not to answer it, again, because I don't know enough about CIEMs.

IEMs - whole different story









http://www.futuresonics.com/FSearmonitors.html


----------



## musicPC

I know, but there are always faulty resistors even on quality brands. It happens.

Another aspect to consider is that speaker amps may not have a quiet black "background" (like headphone amps) when used with headphones due to noise or magnetic flux from the transformers.

There are folks who still like to use speaker amps tho.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Driving headphones with a speaker amp have some risks of damaging the headphones if you are not careful. Not to mention if some component on the adapter fails.
> 
> Btw, have you heard about the Soloist SL?


I saw that. Soloist SL has lower power output than a Soloist. I am not sure if the baby Soloist will provide sufficient power to drive the LCD-2 to its potential.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I saw that. Soloist SL has lower power output than a Soloist. I am not sure if the baby Soloist will provide sufficient power to drive the LCD-2 to its potential.


Audeze recommends anything over 1 watt (the minimum power requirement)

Should be more than enough i think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Audeze recommends anything over 1 watt (the minimum power requirement)
> 
> Should be more than enough i think.


I will have to research this further. My understanding is while anything more would be "enough" the LCD-2 benefit the more power you pump into it. Not sure what the upper limit is though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nah I saw this bro - but can't answer it.
> I don't know enough about CIEMs to give you a good choice.
> 
> Based on reading other people's reviews etc. Yes the MG6's are possibly one of the best EDM CIEMs I've read about.
> I chose not to answer it, again, because I don't know enough about CIEMs.
> 
> IEMs - whole different story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.futuresonics.com/FSearmonitors.html


thanks but these are not for me. is there anything cheaper like a universal with a custom fitting like 1964 does?


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN sells some kind of adapter

http://hifiman.com/Products/?pid=104


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> thanks but these are not for me. is there anything cheaper like a universal with a custom fitting like 1964 does?


wait I don't get it - you want a CIEM? Or an IEM with a custom tip?
If you want to go the IEM route - then there are much cheaper options - ie the MG7pro's (funnily enough from future sonic) and they can have custom ear tips on it too.
First clarify on that, and maybe I can help - also what's your budget?


----------



## bumblebee1980

HA-160 is enough and it doesn't even output 1 watt (800mW into 60 ohm load). Soloist SL outputs 2 watts.


----------



## bumblebee1980

she has a UE350 with comply tips but the tips are breaking down like they always do so you buy more and more until you have spent more on tips than the IEM lol

1964 and some other custom IEM companies sell custom fittings for universal IEM like Shure for example. I don't know the budget but not $900 lol probably $300-400 if I had to guess. what is a good portable amplifier and DAC? Pico? Glacier?


----------



## bumblebee1980

custom fittings + ear impression is probably going to run $200 so this Mid-Fi IEM is gonna have to cost $300-400 to even justify it. maybe the MG5 Pro isn't such a bad deal at $750.


----------



## Anoxy

Shure olives >>>> comply tips


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey bee, just get an amp and dac for the LCD2s. They are portable.

Just screwing with totally dubbed


----------



## bumblebee1980

I passed along the Futures Sonic Atrio recommendation. thanks.

i'm not into portable audio at all but it might not be a bad way to go for bass heads. after the DT770 Pro 70 and PRO 900 it gets real thin. maybe the Signature Pro.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Audeze recommends anything over 1 watt (the minimum power requirement)
> 
> Should be more than enough i think.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to research this further. My understanding is while anything more would be "enough" the LCD-2 benefit the more power you pump into it. Not sure what the upper limit is though.
Click to expand...

Maybe deja vu on repeating myself, but...

"the LCD-2 benefit the more power you pump into it"

is kind of a weird way of describing the situation. The more power you pump into it (or any headphones, assuming you're not at the point where you're cooking the drivers), the louder the sound you get. That's it. Higher input electric power means a greater magnitude of vibrations and a higher sound pressure level at your ear.

The amount of power delivered to the headphones depends on your volume setting, headphone impedance, amp output impedance, and amp gain. The key thing there is the volume setting; you are in control of the amount of power used. If you're not totally rocking the headphones out (loud average volume plus really high peak for a brief moment), you're not getting anywhere close to 1 W draw from something like LCD-2, even for that peak. If there's any kind of "upper limit", it's whatever is needed for however loud you're listening, which is different for different people. If you really want to reproduce really cranked live concert levels right next to the speakers, then maybe you might need over 1 W.

Some amps, because of the limitations of the electronics, cannot output more than a certain amount of power and would start to distort if you turned it up too much. That's all. They just want to make sure you're not dissatisfied when listening really loudly, on account of any weakness on the amp's side.

So unless you're really interested in turning up the volume, amplifier max power specs are often not of that much interest. If you're using 10 mW-which would already be a bit over 100 dB SPL on LCD-2-it doesn't matter if the amp is capable of 100 mW maximum or 5 W maximum. In that case you'd interested in how it sounds when outputting 10 mW and below, which could be a bit different than another amp when outputting 10 mW and below. An amp capable of 5 W may or may not sound different or better than another that can only do 100 mW.

edit: In short, you want an amp that can output enough power to reach a satisfactory listening volume, doing so with satisfactory sound quality. The ability to output more power than you actually use doesn't have any direct impact.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm blind
> 
> http://hollowstate.netfirms.com/prices.htm


Pow. Right in the kisser. I'm going to be saving up for a while :s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Shure olives >>>> comply tips


This. This. This.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Maybe deja vu on repeating myself, but...
> 
> "the LCD-2 benefit the more power you pump into it"
> 
> is kind of a weird way of describing the situation. The more power you pump into it (or any headphones, assuming you're not at the point where you're cooking the drivers), the louder the sound you get. That's it. Higher input electric power means a greater magnitude of vibrations and a higher sound pressure level at your ear.
> 
> The amount of power delivered to the headphones depends on your volume setting, headphone impedance, amp output impedance, and amp gain. The key thing there is the volume setting; you are in control of the amount of power used. If you're not totally rocking the headphones out (loud average volume plus really high peak for a brief moment), you're not getting anywhere close to 1 W draw from something like LCD-2, even for that peak. If there's any kind of "upper limit", it's whatever is needed for however loud you're listening, which is different for different people. If you really want to reproduce really cranked live concert levels right next to the speakers, then maybe you might need over 1 W.
> 
> Some amps, because of the limitations of the electronics, cannot output more than a certain amount of power and would start to distort if you turned it up too much. That's all. They just want to make sure you're not dissatisfied when listening really loudly, on account of any weakness on the amp's side.
> 
> So unless you're really interested in turning up the volume, amplifier max power specs are often not of that much interest. If you're using 10 mW-which would already be a bit over 100 dB SPL on LCD-2-it doesn't matter if the amp is capable of 100 mW maximum or 5 W maximum. In that case you'd interested in how it sounds when outputting 10 mW and below, which could be a bit different than another amp when outputting 10 mW and below. An amp capable of 5 W may or may not sound different or better than another that can only do 100 mW.
> 
> edit: In short, you want an amp that can output enough power to reach a satisfactory listening volume, doing so with satisfactory sound quality. The ability to output more power than you actually use doesn't have any direct impact.


If I understand you correctly, anything beyond 1W is meaningless for the LCD-2 because all more power will do is make it louder at the same volume level. Is that correct?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Pow. Right in the kisser. I'm going to be saving up for a while :s.
> This. This. This.


I didn't like the olive's myself.
I wear comply's daily on my PFE232's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I passed along the Futures Sonic Atrio recommendation. thanks.
> 
> i'm not into portable audio at all but it might not be a bad way to go for bass heads. after the DT770 Pro 70 and PRO 900 it gets real thin. maybe the Signature Pro.


Pleasure man.
I can give you a list of EDM worthy earphones if you want?
Just for reference?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If I understand you correctly, anything beyond 1W is meaningless for the LCD-2 because all more power will do is make it louder at the same volume level. Is that correct?


"Louder at the same volume level" -> is that what you meant to write? Same volume = same loudness, so... one thing wouldn't be louder than another.

I think 1 W is a highball figure in the first place. It depends on your needs and habits, and that's just a nice round number that would be overkill for pretty much everyone. One of the main points is that there's a difference between an amplifier being electrically capable of outputting a certain amount of power without heavily distorting (i.e. max power level, a result of the design) and the actual amount of power you use (which is directly a consequence of how loud you are listening).


----------



## ZombieJon

Ended up going with the Westone 4Rs. Turns out the price dropped on the Shure 535 Reds, so I compared them at the store.

Unfortunately, not at the same dB when comparing. At times, I would use the same volume setting on my PMP, or adjust it to what I thought were similar volumes.

535LE was more foward in the mids, added a bit more oomph to vocals. Sinatra's voice seemed a bit more gravelly on an ALAC file. Crash and splash cymbals seemed weak for some reason when listening to live band recordings, but no trouble with tracks produced in Reason. Oddly enough, trumpets sounded very bright. Seemed a bit more lively in the lower ranges. Cables took some getting used to, and the earphone was really annoying me in my right ear, which is the one which determines comfort fit for me.

4R's soundstage felt wider to me. I could pick out instrumental locations better. On the same Sinatra New York, New York piece I mentioned above, it felt like Sinatra was in front of me, but not like he was nose to nose with me (sounded that way with the 535LE). A bit sweeter in the trebles, but not to the point of fatiguing. Lower registers were a little tighter, but seemed to have a little less impact compared to the 535LE. Orchestral pieces sounded smoother. No problems with the earphones/cable for comfort here!

It's probably something with the shape of my pinna, but the 4R had better isolation. This is in a crowded store with people talking 1-2m away, and with the entrance 3m away (heavy traffic area).

4R comes with a lot of tips. Triple flange. In foam and silicon: large (fat, normal, narrow), medium (normalx2 + narrow). Foam buds seem rubberized compared to the standard Comply T100.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great choice, great impressions too. That's how I would have put it between the two. The 4's have less bass emphasis than the 3s. That's why a lot of people favour the 3s, as they are more fun sounding.
Se535s for me were exactly as the name suggest. In ear monitors. IEMs at their base, were supposed to be used for on stage performance by artists who couldn't afford ciems. Long story short, hearing vocals and cymbals is extremely important and thus that's why they are over emphasised for personal listening. That's another reason why I preferred the w range over the umx range by westone


----------



## ZombieJon

For me, the ride cymbal seemed to be a bit muted for the 535LE. Softer and weakened early on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> For me, the ride cymbal seemed to be a bit muted for the 535LE. Softer and weakened early on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Ended up going with the Westone 4Rs. Turns out the price dropped on the Shure 535 Reds, so I compared them at the store.
> 
> Unfortunately, not at the same dB when comparing. At times, I would use the same volume setting on my PMP, or adjust it to what I thought were similar volumes.
> 
> 535LE was more foward in the mids, added a bit more oomph to vocals. Sinatra's voice seemed a bit more gravelly on an ALAC file. Crash and splash cymbals seemed weak for some reason when listening to live band recordings, but no trouble with tracks produced in Reason. Oddly enough, trumpets sounded very bright. Seemed a bit more lively in the lower ranges. Cables took some getting used to, and the earphone was really annoying me in my right ear, which is the one which determines comfort fit for me.
> 
> 4R's soundstage felt wider to me. I could pick out instrumental locations better. On the same Sinatra New York, New York piece I mentioned above, it felt like Sinatra was in front of me, but not like he was nose to nose with me (sounded that way with the 535LE). A bit sweeter in the trebles, but not to the point of fatiguing. Lower registers were a little tighter, but seemed to have a little less impact compared to the 535LE. Orchestral pieces sounded smoother. No problems with the earphones/cable for comfort here!
> 
> It's probably something with the shape of my pinna, but the 4R had better isolation. This is in a crowded store with people talking 1-2m away, and with the entrance 3m away (heavy traffic area).
> 
> 4R comes with a lot of tips. Triple flange. In foam and silicon: large (fat, normal, narrow), medium (normalx2 + narrow). Foam buds seem rubberized compared to the standard Comply T100.


Yes. This is exactly how the SE530s sounded to me. That muted upper-end was the deal breaker for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> "Louder at the same volume level" -> is that what you meant to write? Same volume = same loudness, so... one thing wouldn't be louder than another.
> 
> I think 1 W is a highball figure in the first place. It depends on your needs and habits, and that's just a nice round number that would be overkill for pretty much everyone. One of the main points is that there's a difference between an amplifier being electrically capable of outputting a certain amount of power without heavily distorting (i.e. max power level, a result of the design) and the actual amount of power you use (which is directly a consequence of how loud you are listening).


So higher output will not translate to greater dynamic headroom then or are you saying that 1W would be enough to reach peak dynamics?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So higher output will not translate to greater dynamic headroom then or are you saying that 1W would be enough to reach peak dynamics?


Sorry, I'm having some trouble parsing that, and that's partly or mostly on me. The world of audio (audiophiles, recording / studio types, etc.) uses words in different ways than I am used to seeing. Let me know if I'm getting something wrong. It's mostly that I'm not clear on what precisely you mean by "greater dynamic headroom" and "peak dynamics".

If you turn up or down the volume, you're not changing the dynamics, the difference between the louder and softer sounds. You're just scaling everything. You get the same peak dynamics and everything else. There are arguably two exceptions, the way I see it: (1) you crank the volume so far the amp can't handle it so it clips the loudest part (won't happen unless the max power output capable is too low), and (2) if the softest parts are quiet enough and the room ambient noise is loud enough and the overall volume is set low enough, then the soft parts are drowned out by ambient noise and effectively lost unless you turn up the volume.

At any given point in time, the power being drawn by the headphones depends on the signal level. It's changing constantly; it's more for the louder parts and less for the quieter parts.

An amp capable of higher power output allows you more headroom in the sense that you can turn the volume up higher before it clips. Is that what you mean by dynamic headroom?

Also, for clarity, please be careful in distinguishing between output levels (that you're hypothetically running) and maximum possible output levels a device is capable of. The output level is whatever you set. The max level is a physical limitation of the electronics.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am going to see if I can find a place that sells the Soloist SL later in the year with no restocking fees so I can return it or exchange it for a Soloist if I don't like it. I've heard Soloist already and while I understand that the power output decrease should not be an actual issue for me, I would still like to verify. I am kind of OCD and paranoid about these things.









I am also probably going to get a pair of RB-42 II for my TV as I really don't use it for music much, but rather for movies. They should go well with the Klipsch sub I have.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Great response with lots of information


I apologize for being confusing. I guess what I am trying to ask here is, say for classical music where there is a lot of musical dynamics and constant change in sound levels, would a Soloist SL at 2W be able to allow me to hear those peaks as well as a Soloist?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Personally, I think you're spending way too much on amplification. But we all know I'm the cheapskate in the room...


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I apologize for being confusing. I guess what I am trying to ask here is, say for classical music where there is a lot of musical dynamics and constant change in sound levels, would a Soloist SL at 2W be able to allow me to hear those peaks as well as a Soloist?


No problem, just want to be thorough.

I don't really know about these amps, but assuming that their website lists specs that are legitimate, then Soloist is listed for 4 W into 16 ohms, while Soloist SL is listed for 2 W into 16 ohms. Do the math, and that's 8 V (rms) for the Soloist and 5.66 V (rms) for the Soloist SL.

Max output power into a different impedance may be different. Worst case scenario, it can only do 8 V and 5.66 V into 50 ohms, respectively. In reality, it's probably higher than that. 8 V would be 1.28 W into 50 ohms, while the 5.66 V would be 0.64 W. Note that a factor of 2 difference is 3 dB, and perceptually, people hear a 10 dB difference as around a doubling in volume. I'd say that most likely this is definitely not a make-or-break difference in of itself. If you want, you can open up a player like foobar or whatever else with a volume control that is listed in dB, and turn it down 3 dB, to see what that kind of difference sounds like in general.

But if you really really want to know for sure, you should try testing it for yourself. Personally, I wouldn't bother, but that's just me. Anyway, if hypothetically there is a significant difference to be heard in a given scenario, it may well have nothing to do with the max output powers.

For listening to peaks in classical music, personally I don't feel that a difference in volume of ~3 dB really means that much. It's like being at a performance and sitting a bit farther away from the stage (ignoring the difference in acoustics at the different location). Most likely you wouldn't be maxing out either amp anyway. I mean, what are you currently using, and are you maxing that out too? If anything, it's the quieter parts that sound more different with a change in volume, at least for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Personally, I think you're spending way too much on amplification. But we all know I'm the cheapskate in the room...


Agreed, and can I be cheapskate #2?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> No problem, just want to be thorough.
> 
> I don't really know about these amps, but assuming that their website lists specs that are legitimate, then Soloist is listed for 4 W into 16 ohms, while Soloist SL is listed for 2 W into 16 ohms. Do the math, and that's 8 V (rms) for the Soloist and 5.66 V (rms) for the Soloist SL.
> 
> Max output power into a different impedance may be different. Worst case scenario, it can only do 8 V and 5.66 V into 50 ohms, respectively. In reality, it's probably higher than that. 8 V would be 1.28 W into 50 ohms, while the 5.66 V would be 0.64 W. Note that a factor of 2 difference is 3 dB, and perceptually, people hear a 10 dB difference as around a doubling in volume. I'd say that most likely this is definitely not a make-or-break difference in of itself. If you want, you can open up a player like foobar or whatever else with a volume control that is listed in dB, and turn it down 3 dB, to see what that kind of difference sounds like in general.
> 
> But if you really really want to know for sure, you should try testing it for yourself. Personally, I wouldn't bother, but that's just me.
> 
> For listening to peaks in classical music, personally I don't feel that a difference in volume of ~3 dB really means that much. It's like being at a performance and sitting a bit farther away from the stage (ignoring the difference in acoustics at the different location). Most likely you wouldn't be maxing out either amp anyway. I mean, what are you currently using, and are you maxing that out too? If anything, it's the quieter parts that sound more different with a change in volume, at least for me.
> Agreed, and can I be cheapskate #2?


Hopefully it won't make a difference and I can settle for the much cheaper SL. I am currently using a Lyr (6W) with the pot at the 11 o'clock mark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Personally, I think you're spending way too much on amplification. But we all know I'm the cheapskate in the room...


Sometimes I feel that way as well. At the same time however, it is no different than people spending a thousand dollars on say a Nvidia Titan, liquid cooling, car mods, or any other hobby. I already invested in my Audeze LCD-2 and this next SS amp I purchase will be my final one probably (unless I swap out the Lyr for a Decware, Darkvoice 337, or Bottlehead Crack). There are some elements of a nice SS amp that I miss.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well...I wish I had money to spend on amplification.
After hearing the Violectric amps...I fell in love.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Agreed, and can I be cheapskate #2?


Given that I've already spent too much I should relegate the cheapskate #1 position to you.







To be fair however, I've been meaning to sell my Peachtree Nova for cheaper separates for a while now but due to some cosmetic damage and my own laziness that probably won't be for a while/ever. I doubt that I'd be able to tell the difference or that it'd be worth the hassle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sometimes I feel that way as well. At the same time however, it is no different than people spending a thousand dollars on say a Nvidia Titan, liquid cooling, car mods, or any other hobby. I already invested in my Audeze LCD-2 and this next SS amp I purchase will be my final one probably (unless I swap out the Lyr for a Decware, Darkvoice 337, or Bottlehead Crack). There are some elements of a nice SS amp that I miss.


But the elephant in the room is that computer components and extreme cooling provide measurable and tangible benefits, whereas audio overkill... doesn't (and even when it's measurable, the difference is rarely if ever audible when you're controlling properly).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But the elephant in the room is that computer components and extreme cooling provide measurable and tangible benefits, whereas audio overkill... doesn't (and even when it's measurable, the difference is rarely if ever audible when you're controlling properly).


Measurable computer components and cooling do not always manifest in practical usage as well so it goes both ways IMO. What matters in the end is, do you enjoy what you paid for? As long as someone enjoys what they paid for and feels like it is a worthwhile consumer purchase, *that is all that matters in the end* IMHO.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But the elephant in the room is that computer components and extreme cooling provide measurable and tangible benefits, whereas audio overkill... doesn't (and even when it's measurable, the difference is rarely if ever audible when you're controlling properly).


What do you define as audio overkill though? I have seen people spend 500K on their speaker system and it still is not perfectly transparent. Someone I met had the sennheiser HE09 and bought it for about 40K, and while it was magical, it still wasn't perfect either. Some people just really like to hunt for perfection. If that is what they enjoy doing in life and as long as they have the money to pay their bills and feed their families then I have no issue with it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Measurable computer components and cooling do not always manifest in practical usage as well so it goes both ways IMO. What matters in the end is, do you enjoy what you paid for? As long as someone enjoys what they paid for and feels like it is a worthwhile consumer purchase, *that is all that matters in the end* IMHO.


Well, you can flaunt performance and benchmark scores and that's pretty cool. In my opinion bragging about low jitter, wattage at the headphone-out and other such audio nonsense is pretty lame.









I'd argue that in most use-cases for computer hardware, the differences do manifest practically because we are indeed hardware-limited. Distributed computing always demands more processing power, and every little GPU Hz counts for multi-monitor and minimum framerates. On the other hand, you can get a MM stack for $200 or an O2 stack for $300 and be done with it for nearly all use-case scenarios except the least-sensitive orthodynamics and electrostatic gear. As far as upstream is concerned, we're not really hardware-limited once you reach a very affordable threshold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What do you define as audio overkill though?


I'm all for dropping big bucks on headphones and speakers.

I'm against spending big bucks on solid-state amplification and DACs for allegedly better performance (when in almost all cases this isn't the case).

I'm alright with spending big bucks on such upstream gear when it's for other purposes such as features (e.g. inputs) and cosmetics (e.g. fit and finish).

I'm not well-studied enough on tube equipment to provide an opinion on them, though if you like playing around with distortion that's cool too I guess.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm against spending big bucks on solid-state amplification and DACs for allegedly better performance (when in almost all cases this isn't the case).
> 
> I'm alright with spending big bucks on such upstream gear when it's for other purposes such as features (e.g. inputs) and cosmetics (e.g. fit and finish).
> 
> I'm not well-studied enough on tube equipment to provide an opinion on them, though if you like playing around with distortion that's cool too I guess.


Meh I agree. In some cases there are definite benefits in a higher end system. Sometimes the higher end stuff simply has better components such as better caps and resistors.

Don't forget that there are two sides to amps in particular. One side is the EE side who looks at distortion and frequency response and all that fun stuff, the other side is the audiophile side who makes sure it sounds smooth and forward. Some high end SS amps simply sound like a really expensive O2, and other times they don't. It all just depends on the specific amp.

As for tubes......... yeah you can definitely get completely different sound going from one to another, but that is a whole subject onto itself.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't like the olive's myself.
> I wear comply's daily on my PFE232's
> Pleasure man.
> I can give you a list of EDM worthy earphones if you want?
> Just for reference?


Future Sonics Atrio should be an improvement over the Logitech UE350. I almost never recommend IEM but thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Future Sonics Atrio should be an improvement over the Logitech UE350. I almost never recommend IEM but thanks


I actually have the UE350's
They are great earphones, but the MG7's have this sublime sub-bass....

In other news:
I just got my £1000 bike stolen, in front of a cinema, with people probably coming in/out of it.
Yes it was chained and everything. I lose faith in humanity the more I live.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually have the UE350's
> They are great earphones, but the MG7's have this sublime sub-bass....
> 
> In other news:
> I just got my £1000 bike stolen, in front of a cinema, with people probably coming in/out of it.
> Yes it was chained and everything. I lose faith in humanity the more I live.


Dude that sucks! Did you file a police report?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news:
> I just got my £1000 bike stolen, in front of a cinema, with people probably coming in/out of it.
> Yes it was chained and everything. I lose faith in humanity the more I live.


I feel bad for you man. It's like OC'ing Noob said. Sorry to hear this. Healthy set back and inconvenience.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In other news:
> I just got my £1000 bike stolen, in front of a cinema, with people probably coming in/out of it.
> Yes it was chained and everything. I lose faith in humanity the more I live.


Reminds me of this:




Most people just don't seem to care.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dude that sucks! Did you file a police report?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I feel bad for you man. It's like OC'ing Noob said. Sorry to hear this. Healthy set back and inconvenience.


Thanks for your kind words gentlemen.
Edit: yes I've filed a report already
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Reminds me of this:
> Most people just don't seem to care.


yup - that's utterly disgusting.
If I ever saw it - not only would I take a picture- but call 999 (911) - it is even a FREE CALL for god sake.
That's society for you.

If it doesn't happen to me, why should I care type attitude.

Of course there are those that have genuinely lost their keys - but if the police isn't aware of it, I won't have none of it (if I ever see it) - I've had that attitude for a while now....ironic that it happens to me.

Here was my bike anyway:


I shall stop talking about this, as it is off-topic and I do apologies.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well...I wish I had money to spend on amplification.
> After hearing the Violectric amps...I fell in love.


a Violectric was driving the HD800 I listened to. sorry to hear about your bike.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks for your kind words gentlemen.
> Edit: yes I've filed a report already
> yup - that's utterly disgusting.
> If I ever saw it - not only would I take a picture- but call 999 (911) - it is even a FREE CALL for god sake.
> That's society for you.
> 
> If it doesn't happen to me, why should I care type attitude.
> 
> I shall stop talking about this, as it is off-topic and I do apologies.


It's cool man.. Hope you get it back. Man... really feel for you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people just don't seem to care.


I can not remember the name of the show, but there was something like this where people would stage like really obvious and dangerous crimes around plenty of eye witnesses such as spiking drinks and so on and no one would say anything. I understand people not wanting to get involved, but hey you never know, what could be a few awkward minutes of your day could really save someone else.









All I can say totally dubbed is that I hope there were a lot of security cameras around and than you nail the prick who has your bike.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah just got a call from the police asking for my description in order to check the cctv and be sure that I'm the one locking it.
Let's see what comes of it
Edit: yeah the cctv was facing the other direction...so apparently they can't help. I'm disappointed


----------



## givmedew

Sorry to hear about that. My motorcycle was stolen and when the police told me it was the 4th motorcycle that year stolen from my complex I told the management that just 10% of that bikes value would cover CCTV on the entrance and exit of the place and they said it wasn't there problem.

People just don't care...

Also for the other guy who said there was a TV show... In college we actually staged things like that for sociology I believe it was phenomenon is called diffusion of responsibility.

The only thing for it to be successful every time you need an actor on scene who does nothing about the situation. Then others around will do nothing either.

We where limited by the teacher on how far we could take it but the studies we watched from other universities that had students willing to put a little more on the line was amazing. I don't recommend you go trying this at home... because the flip side of diffusion of responsibility is that it only takes one person to respond to get an entire crowd to respond and then you have a whole other phenomenon on your hands. I watched some videos that the students where able to show both behaviors. Both behaviors where triggered by the actor(s) they had in place thought and not just random.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> Sorry to hear about that. My motorcycle was stolen and when the police told me it was the 4th motorcycle that year stolen from my complex I told the management that just 10% of that bikes value would cover CCTV on the entrance and exit of the place and they said it wasn't there problem.
> 
> People just don't care...
> 
> Also for the other guy who said there was a TV show... In college we actually staged things like that for sociology I believe it was phenomenon is called diffusion of responsibility.
> 
> The only thing for it to be successful every time you need an actor on scene who does nothing about the situation. Then others around will do nothing either.
> 
> We where limited by the teacher on how far we could take it but the studies we watched from other universities that had students willing to put a little more on the line was amazing. I don't recommend you go trying this at home... because the flip side of diffusion of responsibility is that it only takes one person to respond to get an entire crowd to respond and then you have a whole other phenomenon on your hands. I watched some videos that the students where able to show both behaviors. Both behaviors where triggered by the actor(s) they had in place thought and not just random.


very interesting indeed and thanks for the kind words


----------



## pez

Sorry to hear about your bike, dubbed :/.

As a side note, I should be expecting this as a present for graduation:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bike, dubbed :/.
> 
> As a side note, I should be expecting this as a present for graduation:


Is that an Asgard 1 or 2?


----------



## pez

2







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice!


----------



## briddell

Quick question, pertaining towards my Ultimate Rig entry; how would a Schiit Valhalla tube preamp and Sennheiser HD 650s sound together? From what I've read, it is a stellar combination. Any advice is welcome - thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Quick question, pertaining towards my Ultimate Rig entry; how would a Schiit Valhalla tube preamp and Sennheiser HD 650s sound together? From what I've read, it is a stellar combination. Any advice is welcome - thanks!


Make sure you get the GE tubes and if you can, buy a matched set of Amperax Golden Globe (Holland) or Bugle Boy tubes for it. The GE tubes are great value for their price ($20 a set), but Bugle Boys and Golden Globes make the HD650's silky smooth midrange even more so.

PS
I have a Lyr btw!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bike, dubbed :/.
> 
> As a side note, I should be expecting this as a present for graduation:


That amp looks sexy man!
And thanks for your comment


----------



## GOTFrog

Sexy amp


----------



## semajha

My ultrasone pro 900s finally came in today and I hate to say this but... I'm not too happy about the sound and to make things worse, it looks like these headphones were an open box or return item. I can tell because the box wasn't sealed and the outer silver area of the headphones had finger prints on them. This was purchased off bhphotovideo, btw. I'll give it a couple more days of listening and burn in time(if someone hasn't done that already) before I give my final thoughts.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Quick question, pertaining towards my Ultimate Rig entry; how would a Schiit Valhalla tube preamp and Sennheiser HD 650s sound together? From what I've read, it is a stellar combination. Any advice is welcome - thanks!


Well, if your head can take the extra weight, I would be looking at spending that money on a HE-500. The HD650s are good, but for the extra money, the HE-500s are a vast improvement in mids and bass. The highs are smoother as well which is good since harsh highs always the bane of open dynamic headphones for me.

As for amplification, there seems to be an influx of pretty nice vintage tube stuff on ebay. Maybe a nice dynaco amp isn't out of the question


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> My ultrasone pro 900s finally came in today and I hate to say this but... I'm not too happy about the sound and to make things worse, it looks like these headphones were an open box or return item. I can tell because the box wasn't sealed and the outer silver area of the headphones had finger prints on them. This was purchased off bhphotovideo, btw. I'll give it a couple more days of listening and burn in time(if someone hasn't done that already) before I give my final thoughts.


Oh yeah.....that sounds like exactly what they do. I have been to their store in new york, and I will tell you what, it is an awesome store to shop from for camera stuff, but the second you turn your back they will try and rip you off.

The big thing about returns is that they never restock returns on their store shelves. They send it out asap to the first poor sucker who orders online, and it barely goes though any type of QC at their store.

I have had a crap ton of really poor experiences with them.


----------



## Anoxy

I thought the Pro 900s were rubbish. Piercing treble, too much bass.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well, if your head can take the extra weight, I would be looking at spending that money on a HE-500. The HD650s are good, but for the extra money, the HE-500s are a vast improvement in mids and bass. The highs are smoother as well which is good since harsh highs always the bane of open dynamic headphones for me.
> 
> As for amplification, there seems to be an influx of pretty nice vintage tube stuff on ebay. Maybe a nice dynaco amp isn't out of the question


So, if I can swing it in my Ultimate Rig budget, the HifiMan HE-500s are stronger in the mids and bass? Also, you mentioned antique preamps; what about the Schiit Valhalla? How will it perform, when paired with HE-500s?


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh yeah.....that sounds like exactly what they do. I have been to their store in new york, and I will tell you what, it is an awesome store to shop from for camera stuff, but the second you turn your back they will try and rip you off.
> 
> The big thing about returns is that they never restock returns on their store shelves. They send it out asap to the first poor sucker who orders online, and it barely goes though any type of QC at their store.
> 
> I have had a crap ton of really poor experiences with them.


This is something I should have mentioned first but even the ear cups had these little hairlike strands... I don't want to assume it being animal fur but it sure as hell looked like it. Also ordered the 5D MKIII last year and THAT TOO was an unsealed box but at least everything looked untouched on the inside.... That's the last time I order anything off that website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I thought the Pro 900s were rubbish. Piercing treble, too much bass.


I was expecting the piecing treble that everyone mentions about but to my surprise, I found them to be very tolerable. I kind of have to agree with you about the bass... I like bass but I feel the bass to be too loose on these cans. But what gets me the most right now, are the recessed mids. I can't say I'm surprised because I did a lot of reading on these headphones while waiting on them to be delivered. But wow, they really are recessed. Forgive my lack of better wording, but the headphones almost sound hollow?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Sorry for your loss, bike guy. Hope justice is served.

Usually if the treble and bass are tipped up, the midrange will suffer. I'd honestly rather have stronger mids or bass and decent treble than the V (e.g. LCD-2, HD 650, W1000X frequency responses). The LCD-2's treble is positively dim and everyone loves it.

I just scooped up a pair of Q701s. I haven't had an affair with AKG since the K701.. we'll see how this goes. I doubt they'll even come close to my W1000X at this point but maybe my DT 770 LEs would be a better comparison. What worries me is that I'm getting almost no bass out of the DT 770, so I'm anxious to see how the Q701 will fare. By my calculations I should be able to offer them approximately 1W of power.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> So, if I can swing it in my Ultimate Rig budget, the HifiMan HE-500s are stronger in the mids and bass? Also, you mentioned antique preamps; what about the Schiit Valhalla? How will it perform, when paired with HE-500s?


The HE-500s are leaps and bounds better than the HD650s. (please read my next couple sentences all the way through) The HD650s really don't sound a heck of a lot different than the Q701s. While it is true that the HD650s are better, I picked up my Q701s new on sale for 170. While it is true that the HD650s are warmer and smoother, they are NOT worth 330 bucks extra. I have to sit with both headphones an actually try and pick each on apart where as I notice an immediate difference with the HE-500s.

As for the valhalla......Ehhhhhhh. The valhalla is one of those amps I tend to avoid unless budget is just REALLY tight.

Quote from Schiit about the valhalla

"Can Valhalla drive my orthodynamic headphones?"
"Being polite: not a chance. Although Valhalla can deliver large voltages into high-impedance headphones, it cannot supply the current needed for low-efficiency, low-impedance orthodynamic headphones. If you have Audeze or HiFiMan headphones, look at Lyr. LCD-2s, HE-400s, and HE-500s are also efficient enough to be used with Asgard, if you'd like an all-solid-state option."


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sorry for your loss, bike guy. Hope justice is served.
> 
> Usually if the treble and bass are tipped up, the midrange will suffer. I'd honestly rather have stronger mids or bass and decent treble than the V (e.g. LCD-2, HD 650, W1000X frequency responses). The LCD-2's treble is positively dim and everyone loves it.
> 
> I just scooped up a pair of Q701s. I haven't had an affair with AKG since the K701.. we'll see how this goes. I doubt they'll even come close to my W1000X at this point but maybe my DT 770 LEs would be a better comparison. What worries me is that I'm getting almost no bass out of the DT 770, so I'm anxious to see how the Q701 will fare. By my calculations I should be able to offer them approximately 1W of power.


LOL. It will be the exact same as the K701s. Make sure you mod the headband. That thing is uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Quick question, pertaining towards my Ultimate Rig entry; how would a Schiit Valhalla tube preamp and Sennheiser HD 650s sound together? From what I've read, it is a stellar combination. Any advice is welcome - thanks!


people seem to enjoy the Lyr more than the Valhalla with the HD650.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm only pumping my HD650 with entry level Magni.









Which I'm still waiting on any word if it's been fixed or shipped back to me. Missing it dearly. Going to shoot Schiit and email tomorrow morning.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Lyr has the current to drive planar magnetics making it more future proof than the Valhalla.


----------



## bumblebee1980

TJ answered already. sorry.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm only pumping my HD650 with entry level Magni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I'm still waiting on any word if it's been fixed or shipped back to me. Missing it dearly. Going to shoot Schiit and email tomorrow morning.


Maybe it is time to ask schiit for your money back. Besides, there are a lot of nice cheap vintage tube amps on ebay now.


----------



## EpicPie

Would anyone care to help me find my next pair of headphones? I want something elegant with sound quality that matches. I prefer a neutral sounding headphone with good bass presence.

I listen to primarily house, trance, and subground as well as other various electronic genre's.

I also produce and DJ so something with high impedance is preferred for studio work.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Would anyone care to help me find my next pair of headphones? I want something elegant with sound quality that matches. I prefer a neutral sounding headphone with good bass presence.
> 
> I listen to primarily house, trance, and subground as well as other various electronic genre's.
> 
> I also produce and DJ so something with high impedance is preferred for studio work.


Price range?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Would anyone care to help me find my next pair of headphones? I want something elegant with sound quality that matches. I prefer a neutral sounding headphone with good bass presence.
> 
> I listen to primarily house, trance, and subground as well as other various electronic genre's.
> 
> I also produce and DJ so something with high impedance is preferred for studio work.


DT770 Pro 80.


----------



## bumblebee1980

sorry if your on a budget get the Audio Technica M50 which are on sale for $99 at soundprofessionals.com I think.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> DT770 Pro 80.


Already own a pair.

currently own: Beyer DT990 250ohm, D770 80ohm, Focal Spirit One, Razer Electra, Ultrasone DJ1, B&W C5, Logitech UE600.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Already own a pair.
> 
> currently own: Beyer DT990 250ohm, D770 80ohm, Focal Spirit One, Razer Electra, Ultrasone DJ1, B&W C5, Logitech UE600.


Audeze headphones have the best bass subjectively or objectively. Denon headphones are discontinued but still on the second hand market and will be cheaper.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> LOL. It will be the exact same as the K701s. Make sure you mod the headband. That thing is uncomfortable after a while.


Dear God, perhaps I've made a terrible mistake. The scoundrels in my K701 vs. Q701 research tricked me.







But you never know, maybe the Q701 will pull an elephant out of a hat and have more perceived bass than my DT 770 LE are offering me right now.

One of the only reasons I got the Q701 was to test if they make my W1000X sound closed. Using the HF-2 and HD 650 revealed the plasticky "closed" midrange in my A900X and DT 770 LE, but my W1000X still sounds open and natural in comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Would anyone care to help me find my next pair of headphones? I want something elegant with sound quality that matches. I prefer a neutral sounding headphone with good bass presence.
> 
> I listen to primarily house, trance, and subground as well as other various electronic genre's.
> 
> I also produce and DJ so something with high impedance is preferred for studio work.


I'd second something like Denon D7000s but they're 25ohms.

Not 100% sure on the LCD-3 but the 2 has downright dim treble response.

How about the HiFiMan HE-500? I guess the Ultrasone Signature Pro would be better for studio/DJ stuff though.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not 100% sure on the LCD-3 but the 2 has downright dim treble response.
> 
> How about the HiFiMan HE-500? I guess the Ultrasone Signature Pro would be better for studio/DJ stuff though.


My budget is closer to $300~, I could do $400 but prefer to save some money for some new studio equipment. >_<

In other words, can't afford the HE-500 as much as I would like a high end ortho.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My budget is closer to $300~, I could do $400 but prefer to save some money for some new studio equipment. >_<
> 
> In other words, can't afford the HE-500 as much as I would like a high end ortho.


HE-400?

Actually, the ATH-M50 fits your description somewhat as well... though I hate that headphone.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My budget is closer to $300~, I could do $400 but prefer to save some money for some new studio equipment. >_<
> 
> In other words, can't afford the HE-500 as much as I would like a high end ortho.


you have lo-fi headphones, mid-fi headphones. how many do you need? bank your money and get a planar magnetic or maybe the IEM route.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HE-500s are leaps and bounds better than the HD650s. (please read my next couple sentences all the way through) The HD650s really don't sound a heck of a lot different than the Q701s. While it is true that the HD650s are better, I picked up my Q701s new on sale for 170. While it is true that the HD650s are warmer and smoother, they are NOT worth 330 bucks extra. I have to sit with both headphones an actually try and pick each on apart where as I notice an immediate difference with the HE-500s.
> 
> As for the valhalla......Ehhhhhhh. The valhalla is one of those amps I tend to avoid unless budget is just REALLY tight.
> 
> Quote from Schiit about the valhalla
> 
> "Can Valhalla drive my orthodynamic headphones?"
> "Being polite: not a chance. Although Valhalla can deliver large voltages into high-impedance headphones, it cannot supply the current needed for low-efficiency, low-impedance orthodynamic headphones. If you have Audeze or HiFiMan headphones, look at Lyr. LCD-2s, HE-400s, and HE-500s are also efficient enough to be used with Asgard, if you'd like an all-solid-state option."


So, HE-500s with a Schiit Lyr? Thanks for all of the help; I'm rather new to this whole _sound_ thing


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> So, HE-500s with a Schiit Lyr? Thanks for all of the help; I'm rather new to this whole _sound_ thing


Yes, that is much closer to being a great setup. Personally I would look around for a used jolida tube fx 10 amp and get a speaker amp to headphone adapter.

Also, don't forget a DAC.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes, that is much closer to being a great setup. Personally I would look around for a used jolida tube fx 10 amp and get a speaker amp to headphone adapter.
> 
> Also, don't forget a DAC.


Great; thanks for all of the info! What is a decent DAC to pair with the Lyr? I've heard good things about using the Fiio E9.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I picked up my Q701s new on sale for 170.


How!? I don't see that on any of the deals threads. I don't think I've ever seen the Q701 for less than $200 brand new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> While it is true that the HD650s are better


But the diffuse sound field of the HD 650 is so small and hardly diffuse!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Great; thanks for all of the info! What is a decent DAC to pair with the Lyr? I've heard good things about using the Fiio E9.


Avoid fiio at all costs.

On the low end you have the schiit modi for 100 bucks. It is good for 100 bucks, but not great.

Then you have the O2 dac. Again, cheap, but efficient.

Schiit gungnir: Slightly better than the O2 for a lot more $$$ but schiit just started to offer upgrades for this dac sooooo it might be worth it to get the dac and the upgrade.

Jolida tube dac. Awesome......just awesome.

There are just so many options.

IDK where you are located, but if you go onto head-fi.com and look for a local meet in your area, it would be a great opportunity to try out some gear and see what you like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> How!? I don't see that on any of the deals threads. I don't think I've ever seen the Q701 for less than $200 brand new.
> But the diffuse sound field of the HD 650 is so small and hardly diffuse!


We are talking like.....mmmmm 3 years ago I think? There was a sale through amazon with some obscure company. It did not look like a good idea to buy through them, but since amazon usually protects you from crappy resellers I went ahead and bought them. Sure enough a couple days later I had NIB Q701s for 170.

As for the sound field, I believe you are talking about sound stage? Even still I didn't notice a difference. The HD650s are actually well known to have a large sound stage. Plus they aren't as harsh and they have a bit fuller sound.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Great; thanks for all of the info! What is a decent DAC to pair with the Lyr? I've heard good things about using the Fiio E9.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Avoid fiio at all costs.
> 
> On the low end you have the schiit modi for 100 bucks. It is good for 100 bucks, but not great.
> 
> Then you have the O2 dac. Again, cheap, but efficient.
> 
> Schiit gungnir: Slightly better than the O2 for a lot more $$$ but schiit just started to offer upgrades for this dac sooooo it might be worth it to get the dac and the upgrade.
> 
> Jolida tube dac. Awesome......just awesome.
> 
> There are just so many options.
> 
> IDK where you are located, but if you go onto head-fi.com and look for a local meet in your area, it would be a great opportunity to try out some gear and see what you like.


Plus the Fiio E9 is a headphone amplifier, not a DAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Plus the Fiio E9 is a headphone amplifier, not a DAC.


Lol. I just saw "fiio" and stopped right there.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> We are talking like.....mmmmm 3 years ago I think? There was a sale through amazon with some obscure company. It did not look like a good idea to buy through them, but since amazon usually protects you from crappy resellers I went ahead and bought them. Sure enough a couple days later I had NIB Q701s for 170.
> 
> As for the sound field, I believe you are talking about sound stage? Even still I didn't notice a difference. The HD650s are actually well known to have a large sound stage.


September 24, 2011 by any chance? You lucky dog.







It's okay though, I was the guy who bought the HD 650s on November 1, 2009 in a similar situation (don't think I'll ever be able to stop bragging about this).

Really? The 650 drivers aren't angled, are pretty close to the ears, and the midbass and midrange on the 650s in general are swamp-thick. I thought the HD 650's sound field was narrower than that of the DT 770, A900X, W1000X and barely larger than the HF-2's.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Avoid fiio at all costs.
> 
> On the low end you have the schiit modi for 100 bucks. It is good for 100 bucks, but not great.
> 
> Then you have the O2 dac. Again, cheap, but efficient.
> 
> Schiit gungnir: Slightly better than the O2 for a lot more $$$ but schiit just started to offer upgrades for this dac sooooo it might be worth it to get the dac and the upgrade.
> 
> Jolida tube dac. Awesome......just awesome.
> 
> There are just so many options.
> 
> IDK where you are located, but if you go onto head-fi.com and look for a local meet in your area, it would be a great opportunity to try out some gear and see what you like.


Is this the Jolida DAC you are talking about? It is rather expensive; all together, that would be a $700 pair of headphones, with $900 worth of DAC and preamp :O I probably couldn't fit a custom loop, and a Case Labs case, in there, along with the audio equipment, under $2500. How is the Schiit Bitfrost? In comparison to the Jolida, is the Schiit Gungnir worth $400 more? Sorry for all of the questions - I just want to handle the $2500 well


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Is this the Jolida DAC you are talking about? It is rather expensive; all together, that would be a $700 pair of headphones, with $900 worth of DAC and preamp :O I probably couldn't fit a custom loop, and a Case Labs case, in there, along with the audio equipment, under $2500. How is the Schiit Bitfrost? In comparison to the Jolida, is the Schiit Gungnir worth $400 more? Sorry for all of the questions - I just want to handle the $2500 well


Well the jolida is different than an average dac. It also acts as a tube buffer. To be honest, I have not heard a better dac below the 1K mark. This dac is more open than the gungnir IMHO.

Also, I got the gungnir and the bitfrost backwards. I mean to be talking about the bitfrost.

You are fine to be asking questions BTW.

Everything from schiit is over priced. Flat out, I think their prices are highway robbery with the exception of the magni/modi. So when you ask me if I think the gungnir is worth the extra money, my answer is going to be &%#&^% no









The only way I think schiit starts to become good is because it is rather easy to find their stuff for sale used. You could very well find the lyr for 300 and the HE-500s for 500 bucks. The jolida is hard to find used, but since it can go head to head against entry level audio note dacs I really think it is worth the money.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> September 24, 2011 by any chance? You lucky dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay though, I was the guy who bought the HD 650s on November 1, 2009 in a similar situation (don't think I'll ever be able to stop bragging about this).
> 
> Really? The 650 drivers aren't angled, are pretty close to the ears, and the midbass and midrange on the 650s in general are swamp-thick. I thought the HD 650's sound field was narrower than that of the DT 770, A900X, W1000X and barely larger than the HF-2's.


That sounds about right

Also, the HD650s get a boost form tube amps, but the Q701s just LOVE tubes. If I were to listen to each headphone on something like the O2, then yeah I see a difference. With a good tube amp, not a whole lot of difference. Don't get me wrong. Yes, there are differences, but would it be worth the extra money? I really have to say it is not worth it. It is a much better investment to go with either used HD600s and try and get the better points of the HD650s at a lower price, or to spend the extra money and get the HE-500s.

Essentially, I feel like they are WAY overpriced.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Great; thanks for all of the info! What is a decent DAC to pair with the Lyr? I've heard good things about using the Fiio E9.


There are good options, besides the O2 and modi.

Examples, HRT streamers and/or W4S Udac.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well the jolida is different than an average dac. It also acts as a tube buffer. To be honest, I have not heard a better dac below the 1K mark. This dac is more open than the gungnir IMHO.
> 
> Also, I got the gungnir and the bitfrost backwards. I mean to be talking about the bitfrost.
> 
> You are fine to be asking questions BTW.
> 
> Everything from schiit is over priced. Flat out, I think their prices are highway robbery with the exception of the magni/modi. So when you ask me if I think the gungnir is worth the extra money, my answer is going to be &%#&^% no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only way I think schiit starts to become good is because it is rather easy to find their stuff for sale used. You could very well find the lyr for 300 and the HE-500s for 500 bucks. The jolida is hard to find used, but since it can go head to head against entry level audio note dacs I really think it is worth the money.


Alright, I think I have it figured out, now. Since you meant the Bitfrost, and not the Gungnir, that lowers prices. Still, for the price, and your acclaim, I will probably be going for the Jolida; it's about $480, from what I've seen, but when paired with a _used_ Schiit Lyr (found several for $300), and a used pair of HE-500s (still looking for used ones; could you point me in the right direction?), then I should be able to squeeze everything in, along with a custom loop, and a Case Labs M8, into a $2500 budget. Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Alright, I think I have it figured out, now. Since you meant the Bitfrost, and not the Gungnir, that lowers prices. Still, for the price, and your acclaim, I will probably be going for the Jolida; it's about $480, from what I've seen, but when paired with a _used_ Schiit Lyr (found several for $300), and a used pair of HE-500s (still looking for used ones; could you point me in the right direction?), then I should be able to squeeze everything in, along with a custom loop, and a Case Labs M8, into a $2500 budget. Thanks for all of the help!


- Good budget DAC's include the Objective DAC aka ODAC and Schiit Magni. If you live in the US, you can pick up an ODAC from JDS Labs. There is also the Schiit Bitfrost which is more expensive but upgradeable.
- Schiit Lyr is a hybrid tube amp. I personally love them and they allow you to tube roll. I personally recommend using Golden Globes or Bugle Boys matched tube set if you do decide to go with the HD650. I prefer Green Hornets for my LCD-2.
- I honestly don't think a DAC that cost more the ODAC is worth it personally, but then again I am looking to buy a Soloist/Soloist SL in the near future so I shouldn't talk.
- If you are considering the HE-500, why not get a less expensive DAC and consider upgrading to a LCD-2?


----------



## mikeaj

I'm just kind of messing around here, but I wonder how frequently Bifrost gets misspelled as Bitfrost. Is that what people are expecting to read?

All of Schiit's names are from Norse mythology.

@briddell: when looking around, just realize that different people have different opinions and values. Personally I don't recommend spending much of the budget on the electronics.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Good budget DAC's include the Objective DAC aka ODAC and Schiit Magni. If you live in the US, you can pick up an ODAC from JDS Labs. There is also the Schiit Bitfrost which is more expensive but upgradeable.
> - Schiit Lyr is a hybrid tube amp. I personally love them and they allow you to tube roll. I personally recommend using Golden Globes or Bugle Boys matched tube set if you do decide to go with the HD650. I prefer Green Hornets for my LCD-2.
> - I honestly don't think a DAC that cost more the ODAC is worth it personally, but then again I am looking to buy a Soloist/Soloist SL in the near future so I shouldn't talk.
> - If you are considering the HE-500, why not get a less expensive DAC and consider upgrading to a LCD-2?


Would I get better sound from an ODAC and Audeze LDC-2s? Assuming I stick with the Lyr preamp, but instead, power it with an ODAC, I would still have to spend over $2500 to keep the custom loop, Case Labs M8, and audio equipment. I can't exactly fit in a $1000 pair of headphones where $500 fit perfectly. How cheap could I find LCD-2s used, and would it be worth it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Would I get better sound from an ODAC and Audeze LDC-2s? Assuming I stick with the Lyr preamp, but instead, power it with an ODAC, I would still have to spend over $2500 to keep the custom loop, Case Labs M8, and audio equipment. I can't exactly fit in a $1000 pair of headphones where $500 fit perfectly. How cheap could I find LCD-2s used, and would it be worth it?


Sorry, I was going by the HE500's price on Amazon which is $700 before shipping and taxes. This puts it about $300 less than the Audeze LCD-2. You can always find a couple of used LCD-2's on Head-Fi in the $700-800 used. My understanding was that your planned DAC purchase is $489. IMHO DAC's are not worth that much. I feel differently about amps however, specifically when tube amps are involved. I honestly would rather spend more money on audio stuff than liquid cooling, but that's just me personally. I know some here may feel differently about that. I like the LCD-2 and many people who I spoke with seem to prefer the LCD-2 over the HE500. That said, both are GREAT headphones and you are likely to enjoy either one.

PS
Sound is subjective. There isn't any clear cut better, just different sound signatures. That said, there are certain headphones that I will not name that are unanimously agreed to be overpriced (crap for their price).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Good budget DAC's include the Objective DAC aka ODAC and Schiit Magni. If you live in the US, you can pick up an ODAC from JDS Labs. There is also the Schiit Bitfrost which is more expensive but upgradeable.
> - Schiit Lyr is a hybrid tube amp. I personally love them and they allow you to tube roll. I personally recommend using Golden Globes or Bugle Boys matched tube set if you do decide to go with the HD650. I prefer Green Hornets for my LCD-2.
> - I honestly don't think a DAC that cost more the ODAC is worth it personally, but then again I am looking to buy a Soloist/Soloist SL in the near future so I shouldn't talk.
> - If you are considering the HE-500, why not get a less expensive DAC and consider upgrading to a LCD-2?


I disagree on a couple of points.

First off I am going to say something that is going to piss a lot of people off. DACs vary widely. I keep seeing people say that the O2 is such a good dac. It truly isn't. It might be a good dac for the money, that much is true, but compared to higher end dacs, it doesn't stand a chance.

And yes, I have done blind tests with it, and yes I have seen the benchmarks, and yes I have heard about the countless other fools who have done blind tests as well. I can tell you that if you compare the O2 with the gungnir or the benchmark dac, the O2 can hold it's own, but the other two care clearly better. The Gungnir in particular has a more dynamic sound to it while the o2 is pretty flat and sterile. Tube dacs are on a whole different level. The jolida is great for the price. You start getting into better dacs when you talk about the Audio note 2.1 and 4.1. They are warmer, smoother, and have larger sound stages.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Would I get better sound from an ODAC and Audeze LDC-2s? Assuming I stick with the Lyr preamp, but instead, power it with an ODAC, I would still have to spend over $2500 to keep the custom loop, Case Labs M8, and audio equipment. I can't exactly fit in a $1000 pair of headphones where $500 fit perfectly. How cheap could I find LCD-2s used, and would it be worth it?


It is more or less pointless. The HE-500s and the LCD2s trade blows IMO. I don't think these headphones are an apples to oranges comparison, but more of a red apple vs green apple comparison. They are some how very similar and very different.

The He-500s are very thick, heavy, rich, dark sounding.

The LCD2s: are very full but more flat. They have a very nice even sound. They sound a bit more natural, but at the same time they can sometimes be a bit sharp in the highs. I have only noticed it on a couple of songs where the singer goes from very quiet and soft vocals to yelling into the microphone. The transition is sort of piercing on the LCD2s where as the HE-500s handle the transition like a boss.

I think I would still choose the better dac since the O2 IMO is just too sterile for my taste, but I would not blame you for going with the LCD2s either.


----------



## briddell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It is more or less pointless. The HE-500s and the LCD2s trade blows IMO. I don't think these headphones are an apples to oranges comparison, but more of a red apple vs green apple comparison. They are some how very similar and very different.
> 
> The He-500s are very thick, heavy, rich, dark sounding.
> 
> The LCD2s: are very full but more flat. They have a very nice even sound. They sound a bit more natural, but at the same time they can sometimes be a bit sharp in the highs. I have only noticed it on a couple of songs where the singer goes from very quiet and soft vocals to yelling into the microphone. The transition is sort of piercing on the LCD2s where as the HE-500s handle the transition like a boss.
> 
> I think I would still choose the better dac since the O2 IMO is just too sterile for my taste, but I would not blame you for going with the LCD2s either.


Thanks for your in-depth and thought-out responses; it really helps the audio Luddites like me









As it stands now, I am entering for a Schiit Lyr (used), a Jolida Glass FX Tube II DAC, and HE-500s. Does the Jolida have a USB interface?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Thanks for your in-depth and thought-out responses; it really helps the audio Luddites like me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it stands now, I am entering for a Schiit Lyr (used), a Jolida Glass FX Tube II DAC, and HE-500s. Does the Jolida have a USB interface?


Yeup. USB, coax, and optical. (I would go with optical if you can).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I disagree on a couple of points.
> 
> First off I am going to say something that is going to piss a lot of people off. DACs vary widely. I keep seeing people say that the O2 is such a good dac. It truly isn't. It might be a good dac for the money, that much is true, but compared to higher end dacs, it doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> And yes, I have done blind tests with it, and yes I have seen the benchmarks, and yes I have heard about the countless other fools who have done blind tests as well. I can tell you that if you compare the O2 with the gungnir or the benchmark dac, the O2 can hold it's own, but the other two care clearly better. The Gungnir in particular has a more dynamic sound to it while the o2 is pretty flat and sterile. Tube dacs are on a whole different level. The jolida is great for the price. You start getting into better dacs when you talk about the Audio note 2.1 and 4.1. They are warmer, smoother, and have larger sound stages.


Nitpicking, but O2 (Objective2 Amp) is the amp. ODAC (Objective DAC) is the DAC.









I guess you and I disagree on the purpose of the DAC. I am strongly against the idea of having a colored DAC. I believe that audio coloration is reserved strictly for tube amps and headphones and that the DAC should only faithfully and neutrally convert digital signal to audio signal and feed it into the amp. Now I want to stress though, this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Gungnir in particular has a more dynamic sound to it while the o2 is pretty flat and sterile.


I see a lot of people saying that things sound more "dynamic". Can you describe what "dynamic" sounds like?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I see a lot of people saying that things sound more "dynamic". Can you describe what "dynamic" sounds like?


Strictly speaking, dynamics simply means the volume of a single sound. More loosely or widely interpreted, it includes each and every aspect of how a sequence of sound is executed; changes in volume, how smooth one instance of sound is going to the next or sharp, how quickly the sound starts and ends, ect. When loosely interpreted, you cannot really describe what it sounds like without going into specific details, IE for "x" type of songs, the mids sound more "y" and on this part of the song, the way "a" transitions to "b" sounds smooth/forced/rushed/jumbled/ect. The O2 amp is considered by many as "flat" and "sterile" (as it should be as that is how it was designed) because it simply amplifies the signal instead of adding any sort of fullness, coloration, or other identity defining traits. Consider it a singer who dutifully sings the Stars Spangled Banner the way it was originally intended with accurate techniques as opposed to someone who throws in his or her own flair. Some people find the former boring, others consider the latter blasphemous. It really just depends on preference. This is my take on it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nitpicking, but O2 (Objective2 Amp) is the amp. ODAC (Objective DAC) is the DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you and I disagree on the purpose of the DAC. I am strongly against the idea of having a colored DAC. I believe that audio coloration is reserved strictly for tube amps and headphones. I believe the DAC should only faithfully and neutrally convert digital signal to audio signal and feed it into the amp. Now I want to stress though, this is just my personal opinion.


Yeah, calling the Odac the O2 is a bad habit of mine.

You are against colored dacs??? But then why do you have a tube amp (hybrid amp if you want to get technical)? You would be taking a clean signal and then distorting it anyways. Plus the jolida and other tube dacs (from what I understand) is usually a good SS dac with tube buffers that add in a warm a smooth sound. That is essentially the exact same thing you are doing with your setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, calling the Odac the O2 is a bad habit of mine.
> 
> You are against colored dacs??? But then why do you have a tube amp (hybrid amp if you want to get technical)? You would be taking a clean signal and then distorting it anyways. Plus the jolida and other tube dacs (from what I understand) is usually a good SS dac with tube buffers that add in a warm a smooth sound. That is essentially the exact same thing you are doing with your setup.


The reason I prefer a neutral DAC is so I don't have to worry about "stacking" distortion on distortion, especially since I will always be using only one DAC, but maybe a couple of amps and headphones. For me, the DAC has to be a clean, neutral, and constant source for signal and then I can switch between a tube amp and a SS amp depending on which headphones I am using.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I disagree on a couple of points.
> 
> First off I am going to say something that is going to piss a lot of people off. DACs vary widely. I keep seeing people say that the O2 is such a good dac. It truly isn't. It might be a good dac for the money, that much is true, but compared to higher end dacs, it doesn't stand a chance.
> 
> And yes, I have done blind tests with it, and yes I have seen the benchmarks, and yes I have heard about the countless other fools who have done blind tests as well. I can tell you that if you compare the O2 with the gungnir or the benchmark dac, the O2 can hold it's own, but the other two care clearly better. The Gungnir in particular has a more dynamic sound to it while the o2 is pretty flat and sterile. Tube dacs are on a whole different level. The jolida is great for the price. You start getting into better dacs when you talk about the Audio note 2.1 and 4.1. They are warmer, smoother, and have larger sound stages.


Wasn't the ODAC and for that matter the O2 created to be exactly that? The greatest objective performance for the price, I would expect them to be regarded as analytical or sterile given what I have read about them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Wasn't the ODAC and for that matter the O2 created to be exactly that? The greatest objective performance for the price, I would expect them to be regarded as analytical or sterile given what I have read about them.


The two were indeed designed to be objectively neutral. The thing is, not everyone likes their stuff to sound neutral. Some people like colored DAC's and amps. It is just a matter of sound preference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

ODAC isn't exactly "neutral sounding"
In fact when comparing it to the Just Audio uHA-120 - the mids on the ODAC sounded a little tamed.
That's be being extremely picky about it.
But 10/10 for performance -> price ratio.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ODAC isn't exactly "neutral sounding"
> In fact when comparing it to the Just Audio uHA-120 - the mids on the ODAC sounded a little tamed.
> That's be being extremely picky about it.
> But 10/10 for performance -> price ratio.


So you mean the uHA-120 has a boosted midrange?









I don't understand why people bother with offbeat solid-state gear when transparency is so affordable. Go nuts on tubes if you like, but the cheapest and most reliable way of changing the sound is just _changing your headphones_.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't understand why people bother with offbeat solid-state gear when transparency is so affordable. Go nuts on tubes if you like, but the cheapest and most reliable way of changing the sound is just _changing your headphones_.


How about software? Equalization, crossfeed, whatever you want.

I think you might be slipping to cheapskate #3.









But yeah, you're never going to make headphones reproduce frequencies they can't really, or remove certain characteristics, and so on... without changing the headphones themselves.


----------



## Anoxy

One of the biggest improvements I made to my desktop rig was switching to JRiver Media Center.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How about software? Equalization, crossfeed, whatever you want.
> 
> I think you might be slipping to cheapskate #3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, you're never going to make headphones reproduce frequencies they can't really, or remove certain characteristics, and so on... without changing the headphones themselves.


This but the easiest way is via software and properly using it. And as with a lot of things, you can achieve *alot* for free / extremely cheap.


----------



## HesterDW

Got a pair of Denon AH-D600s and a Nuforce Icon HDP on the way. Anxious to see how they compare to the AH-D2000/E7/E9 combo I had a while back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> One of the biggest improvements I made to my desktop rig was switching to JRiver Media Center.


I'm a huge basshead and I think the Virtual Subwoofer is my favorite feature of JMC. I've tried a couple DSP plugins with Winamp and none of them compared to the bass extension/clarity that JMC's produces.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Got a pair of Denon AH-D600s and a Nuforce Icon HDP on the way. Anxious to see how they compare to the AH-D2000/E7/E9 combo I had a while back.
> I'm a huge basshead and I think the Virtual Subwoofer is my favorite feature of JMC. I've tried a couple DSP plugins with Winamp and none of them compared to the bass extension/clarity that JMC's produces.


I heard some of the new line of Denon's headphones....HUGELY disappointed.
Sounds like beats headphones. Overbloated bass and everything.
If you are a bass head you'll appreciate that new mid-bass hump, but if you are a TRUE basshead, you'll be disappointed in the rolling off of the lows.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How about software? Equalization, crossfeed, whatever you want.
> 
> I think you might be slipping to cheapskate #3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, you're never going to make headphones reproduce frequencies they can't really, or remove certain characteristics, and so on... without changing the headphones themselves.


Oops, I misspoke. The cheapest and most reliable way would be with software, as long as you know what you're doing. The easiest and arguably most dramatic is in the transducers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *briddell*
> 
> Alright, I think I have it figured out, now. Since you meant the Bitfrost, and not the Gungnir, that lowers prices. Still, for the price, and your acclaim, I will probably be going for the Jolida; it's about $480, from what I've seen, but when paired with a _used_ Schiit Lyr (found several for $300), and a used pair of HE-500s (still looking for used ones; could you point me in the right direction?), then I should be able to squeeze everything in, along with a custom loop, and a Case Labs M8, into a $2500 budget. Thanks for all of the help!


make sure you check the second hand market like on Head-Fi Buy/Sell and Audiogon. also some companies sell b-stock directly. you can improve and save money.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the guys at Changstar seem to think the Schiit Gungnir is pretty good value. they roll with pretty expensive DA converters.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ao9CyUbvb2nFdHZ4RlZaQ2JwX1JsZG9vQlAtTmhvM2c#gid=0


----------



## bumblebee1980

one more thing. some companies also have trials or 30 day money back guarantee.

http://www.wyred4sound.com/webapps/category/74030/117839/18157
http://www.aloaudio.com/the-pan-am

the Pan Am might be a good place to start to see if investing in all this is even worth it. it's only $499 and has a DAC built in.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/651556/a-tale-of-two-tube-amps-the-woo-audio-wa7-and-alo-audio-panam


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> make sure you check the second hand market like on Head-Fi Buy/Sell and Audiogon. also some companies sell b-stock directly. you can improve and save money.


Yeah, some great deals on eBay too if you look around.

I like the FS bumping system on OCN better though.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> make sure you check the second hand market like on Head-Fi Buy/Sell and Audiogon. also some companies sell b-stock directly. you can improve and save money.


Yeah I see plenty of good deals on headphones, amps, and DACs. Great way to save money and have quality items that are treated with care.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> make sure you check the second hand market like on Head-Fi Buy/Sell and Audiogon. also some companies sell b-stock directly. you can improve and save money.


Yeah I see plenty of good deals on headphones, amps, and DACs. Great way to save money and have quality items that are treated with care.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I like the FS bumping system on OCN better though.


How's it different? I've never used the FS section on OCN but I've used Head-fi's a ton and it looks pretty identical.


----------



## jellybeans69

Thinking of getting myself upgrade from my Fiio E10 possibly looking at Little Dot MK III 3 with Beyerdynamics DT770 pro 80's , might get different headphones in future also. Thoughts?

And if anyone can suggest decent portable amp to use with phone it'd be appreciated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Thinking of getting myself upgrade from my Fiio E10 possibly looking at Little Dot MK III 3 with Beyerdynamics DT770 pro 80's , might get different headphones in future also. Thoughts?
> 
> And if anyone can suggest decent portable amp to use with phone it'd be appreciated.


What do you want in your portable amp?
If you like adding bass and "adding something special" to the sound for example - I can easily suggest you to get the DigiZoid ZO2.

Also what is your budget on the portable amp.

As for the LDMK3 - that's an excellent choice.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> How's it different? I've never used the FS section on OCN but I've used Head-fi's a ton and it looks pretty identical.


HF is every 72 hours for a bump, and OCN is every 24 hours.

Portable amplifiers are probably one of the biggest scams in audio if your source has low output impedance and enough volume.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> HF is every 72 hours for a bump, and OCN is every 24 hours.
> 
> Portable amplifiers are probably one of the biggest scams in audio if your source has low output impedance and enough volume.


well...I would agree, but the ZO2 really changed my way of listening to any sort of audio.
It just adds something...that I cannot quite describe.

I'm not talking about freq (ie mids, lows, highs) - just feels like it adds "music" to your music.
[insert Xzibit meme here]


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What do you want in your portable amp?
> If you like adding bass and "adding something special" to the sound for example - I can easily suggest you to get the DigiZoid ZO2.
> 
> Also what is your budget on the portable amp.
> 
> As for the LDMK3 - that's an excellent choice.


As far as portable goes it just needs to add power cause currently it's rather quiet for my taste with beyers from my phone.
Will have a look at digizoid zo2 thanks!








Might order LDMK3 once i get my paycheck together with shipping and customs tax as it ships from china prolly will be around 200-215 euros


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> As far as portable goes it just needs to add power cause currently it's rather quiet for my taste with beyers from my phone.
> Will have a look at digizoid zo2 thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might order LDMK3 once i get my paycheck together with shipping and customs tax as it ships from china prolly will be around 200-215 euros


Well if all you need is a little power - you could go cheap for something like the E05/06 - all the E05 did for me is "add volume" and quite a bit of EMI when being used with my phone lol.
That said, the ZO2...I don't go without it now. Even at home, with my EHP-O2D - I "double amp" via my ZO2, to get that ZO2 "goodness".

As for the MK3 - can't you get it from the UK or something?
I know the MK2 is available on eBay UK brand new.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well if all you need is a little power - you could go cheap for something like the E05/06 - all the E05 did for me is "add volume" and quite a bit of EMI when being used with my phone lol.
> That said, the ZO2...I don't go without it now. Even at home, with my EHP-O2D - I "double amp" via my ZO2, to get that ZO2 "goodness".
> 
> As for the MK3 - can't you get it from the UK or something?
> I know the MK2 is available on eBay UK brand new.


Will need to be shipped to Latvia (in ebay.de listed as letland) it's still seems to be similar shipping price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Will need to be shipped to Latvia (in ebay.de listed as letland) it's still seems to be similar shipping price.


ah ok.
If I were you I would try and get something shipped from the EU - as the customs charges might not be as much.
Also the shipping time will be much lower.


----------



## pez

Other's may have bad opinions of the FiiO amps, but I think everyone will have a different experience. I don't like the E11 with my Beyer's as they add warmth to an already bassy headphone that doesn't need warmth. Maybe with an Ultrasone headphone it would be good, and it even does ok with my Grado SR325is. If you pair it with the wrong headphone, it won't sound too great, though. But that's almost any amp. I am excited to hear the Asgard 2 with my Grado SR325is. I'll have to use it to give a final opinion on my 770 80s vs 32s. I'm too excited







.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah ok.
> If I were you I would try and get something shipped from the EU - as the customs charges might not be as much.
> Also the shipping time will be much lower.


If i can get it shipped from EU there's no taxes at all if it's from anywere else it's extra 21% i have to pay.
As far as fiio goes - i like my fiio e10 over objective dac i also tested with my beyers 770 80pro


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Other's may have bad opinions of the FiiO amps, but I think everyone will have a different experience. I don't like the E11 with my Beyer's as they add warmth to an already bassy headphone that doesn't need warmth. Maybe with an Ultrasone headphone it would be good, and it even does ok with my Grado SR325is. If you pair it with the wrong headphone, it won't sound too great, though. But that's almost any amp. I am excited to hear the Asgard 2 with my Grado SR325is. I'll have to use it to give a final opinion on my 770 80s vs 32s. I'm too excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


ah the way you describe it, thne the ZO2 will add even more warmth to that sound.
I found the E11 quite neutral and "clean" sounding.

What amp, at that price range is better for the beyers, out of curiosity?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> If i can get it shipped from EU there's no taxes at all if it's from anywere else it's extra 21% i have to pay.
> As far as fiio goes - i like my fiio e10 over objective dac i also tested with my beyers 770 80pro


Oh how comes?
What made you prefer the fiio over the odac?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah the way you describe it, thne the ZO2 will add even more warmth to that sound.
> I found the E11 quite neutral and "clean" sounding.
> 
> What amp, at that price range is better for the beyers, out of curiosity?
> Oh how comes?
> What made you prefer the fiio over the odac?


Before choosing amp i could test Fiio E10 , Objective Dac and self-assembled Dynalo amp by a mate of mine with several different headphones (hd650/my beyers 770/some superflux headphones) , odac felt very boring comparing to other two prolly just a preference, idk i see people choosing "colorful" headphones + neutral dac but i prefered the double colorful. Plus i use my fiio e10 lineout for my Microlab Solo 7c's makes mids sound much better versus onboard sound.

Only thing i wish more now is some moar mid-bass.

Pic of that dynalo amp i'm sure i've posted it before


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I heard some of the new line of Denon's headphones....HUGELY disappointed.
> Sounds like beats headphones. Overbloated bass and everything.
> If you are a bass head you'll appreciate that new mid-bass hump, but if you are a TRUE basshead, you'll be disappointed in the rolling off of the lows.


I've been following the new Denon line thread on Headfi closely and it seems people either hate them or love them. I think the original flak they got was partly due to their starting price. The general consensus on Headfi is that they aren't worth the $400 MSRP but closer to the $200-$300 range, and I picked mine up for $250. Plenty of people that owned the D2000 showed love for the D600 though, so I'm confident in my purchase. Ill see soon enough though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I've been following the new Denon line thread on Headfi closely and it seems people either hate them or love them. I think the original flak they got was partly due to their starting price. The general consensus on Headfi is that they aren't worth the $400 MSRP but closer to the $200-$300 range, and I picked mine up for $250. Plenty of people that owned the D2000 showed love for the D600 though, so I'm confident in my purchase. Ill see soon enough though.


Hey, just a heads up, there is a head-fi meet in a couple weeks in your area. You might want to look at the local meets thread on head-fi. These meets are a great way to compare an contrast your new denon head phones with other head phones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah the way you describe it, thne the ZO2 will add even more warmth to that sound.
> I found the E11 quite neutral and "clean" sounding.
> 
> What amp, at that price range is better for the beyers, out of curiosity?
> Oh how comes?
> What made you prefer the fiio over the odac?


I just tried it to see how it would sound. You can add bass with the bass boost and it's great, and even more impressive because it doesn't add any distortion. The only other sources I've tried it from are my main rig (Creative X-Fi THD), M&M stack, and my MBA. It is not a bad amp, and sounds good with the Grados. It sounds good for a ~$50 amp. It just happens to add a 'veil' to the Beyers.

I will say, for the M&M stack, I didn't like the Beyers with it because of the Modi. The Modi is perfect if you have a a neutral headphone and you want it to remain, or increase in it's cold and analytical type. For the Beyers, though, it took some of the fun out of the sound. However, once I disconnected the Modi, and just used the Magni, it was amazing. It created a better separation of instruments and in turn, brought out the mids a bit better. Not so much they annoyed me, but enough to hear that snare drum just enough to be able to appreciate a snare. This is the reason I'm looking forward to the Asgard 2. I didn't have the opportunity to try the Magni with my Grados, but we'll see how it goes. I don't feel my Grados need any more drive from my THD, but if it adds even more separation to the Grados, what's not to love?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, just a heads up, there is a head-fi meet in a couple weeks in your area. You might want to look at the local meets thread on head-fi. These meets are a great way to compare an contrast your new denon head phones with other head phones.


Thanks for the heads up! A chance to hear the LCD-2, LCD-3, HD800... I'm in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! A chance to hear the LCD-2, LCD-3, HD800... I'm in.


Don't forget the Stax Sr-009 and Sr-007. If dan comes again, then he will have the rest of the stax headphones.









I also believe the HE-400, 500, and HE-6 will be there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Before choosing amp i could test Fiio E10 , Objective Dac and self-assembled Dynalo amp by a mate of mine with several different headphones (hd650/my beyers 770/some superflux headphones) , odac felt very boring comparing to other two prolly just a preference, idk i see people choosing "colorful" headphones + neutral dac but i prefered the double colorful. Plus i use my fiio e10 lineout for my Microlab Solo 7c's makes mids sound much better versus onboard sound.
> 
> Only thing i wish more now is some moar mid-bass.
> 
> Pic of that dynalo amp i'm sure i've posted it before


Well if you want more warmth and a more colourful profile - by all means the ZO2 sounds even more perfect for you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I've been following the new Denon line thread on Headfi closely and it seems people either hate them or love them. I think the original flak they got was partly due to their starting price. The general consensus on Headfi is that they aren't worth the $400 MSRP but closer to the $200-$300 range, and I picked mine up for $250. Plenty of people that owned the D2000 showed love for the D600 though, so I'm confident in my purchase. Ill see soon enough though.


I just wasn't impressed.
I don't like the new look, but when I heard them, I wasn't going based off looks, but just pure sound.
Didn't sound anything like the old line (pun intended) - and was disappointed to see the lows just overly done.
The new line appeals to more "beats type" of people. Yet the price of the models is stupidly expensive (as you pointed out too)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, just a heads up, there is a head-fi meet in a couple weeks in your area. You might want to look at the local meets thread on head-fi. These meets are a great way to compare an contrast your new denon head phones with other head phones.


agreed - that's a very good place to hear some other stuff for free








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just tried it to see how it would sound. You can add bass with the bass boost and it's great, and even more impressive because it doesn't add any distortion. The only other sources I've tried it from are my main rig (Creative X-Fi THD), M&M stack, and my MBA. It is not a bad amp, and sounds good with the Grados. It sounds good for a ~$50 amp. It just happens to add a 'veil' to the Beyers.
> 
> I will say, for the M&M stack, I didn't like the Beyers with it because of the Modi. The Modi is perfect if you have a a neutral headphone and you want it to remain, or increase in it's cold and analytical type. For the Beyers, though, it took some of the fun out of the sound. However, once I disconnected the Modi, and just used the Magni, it was amazing. It created a better separation of instruments and in turn, brought out the mids a bit better. Not so much they annoyed me, but enough to hear that snare drum just enough to be able to appreciate a snare. This is the reason I'm looking forward to the Asgard 2. I didn't have the opportunity to try the Magni with my Grados, but we'll see how it goes. I don't feel my Grados need any more drive from my THD, but if it adds even more separation to the Grados, what's not to love?


Cheers for the comment!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Newer isn't always better. You can imagine the disappointment when the old Joe Grado line was supplanted by the John Grado series and sound philosophy. Now people have learned to love and appreciate both.

I can only hope the same happens to the Denon series, although I hate their design and marketing monikers ("Music Maniac" and "Urban Raver"? Come on...).


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, I have to bring back my request for some recommended headphones. Originally, I was deciding between the Samson Technologies SR850's and the Superlux HD668B's. I ended up looking at the M-Audio Studiophile Q40's for $100 with some Beyerdynamic replacement ear pads for $34. That's already over my budget, but they looked so good that I thought I could scrape up some more money for 'em. However, I've been wondering about an amp. Do I need one? According to the two tips on OCN on if an amp is necessary or not, I should get an amp. The popular choice on OCN seems to be the Schiit Magni, which is often paired with the Schiit Modi. At the end of the day, that's $334. To put it simply, I can't do that. So, do I really need an amp? Could I use the headphones now and get an amp later if I need one? Is there an overall better choice of bassy headphones for $100 or less that doesn't need an amp (preferably with a detachable cord)? Thanks.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> So, do I really need an amp?


In almost all cases, no.

Though typically if you're plugging right into something like the front panel headphone-out, you might get noisy and distorted output.


----------



## ZombieJon

Joy....

I just got Rick rolled by the 1989 Munich Symphonic Orchestra.


----------



## semajha

Any love for Grado headphones here? Curious but what do you guys think of them? I haven't heard anyone mention Grado phones in this thread yet. Returning my Ultrasones simply because I don't like the sound.
Was looking into the SR80i and the 325i... big price gap, I know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Any love for Grado headphones here? Curious but what do you guys think of them? I haven't heard anyone mention Grado phones in this thread yet. Returning my Ultrasones simply because I don't like the sound.
> Was looking into the SR80i and the 325i... big price gap, I know.


Actually Grados have been mentioned quite a few times since I been here, specifically the SR60/80 and 325i's. It's just there are a lot more recommendations of HifiMAN's of late as well as more amp talk.


----------



## semajha

Have you had the chance to listen to them? If so, I'd love to hear your thoughts. Off of some googling, Grados are known to sound really colored instead of neutral. And they tend to have more emphasis on the mids and highs, rather than the lows. I know originally I stated that I wanted something with bass but after experiencing the Ultrasone 900s, I'm sure now that, that's not what I'm looking for. I'd like to go for something with a tight punchy bass that doesn't cloud over everything.

Some other reason i've considered Grado were because of looks and the fact that the lower end models don't require an amp. I'm also aware that they're not really stellar in the physical quality department but that's something i'm willing to live with.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I got my Sennheiser HD558s today. The bass is definitely more powerful than the bass on my Sony MDR-V6 headphones, and the open back of the headphones is a lot more comfortable than closed back headphones. My only complaint about these is that the plastic feels really brittle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Any love for Grado headphones here? Curious but what do you guys think of them? I haven't heard anyone mention Grado phones in this thread yet. Returning my Ultrasones simply because I don't like the sound.
> Was looking into the SR80i and the 325i... big price gap, I know.


People were suggesting me Grado SR225is when I was looking for new headphones. I would have gotten them if I didn't live in Canada, the land of terrible online shopping.


----------



## liquidzoo

My most recent headphones are Grado SR225is and I love them. I had a chance to audition all of the Grado line from the iGrado up to the SR325is and for me (once I tried them from a source other than my Skyrocket) the SR225i was really the cream of the price/performance.

According to the Grado website, there are 4 dealers in Houston that are authorized vendors. It would be worth going in and trying them out. (And if you're like me, and the dealers are like the home theater store here locally, worth going in to drool over audio equipment it would take a while to afford...)

http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php

The differences between some models really are minor (especially between the SR60i and SR80i), so it would be good to try them out yourself. Bring an iPod or CD with a representative sample of your music and try them out.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I got my Sennheiser HD558s today. The bass is definitely more powerful than the bass on my Sony MDR-V6 headphones, and the open back of the headphones is a lot more comfortable than closed back headphones. My only complaint about these is that the plastic feels really brittle.
> People were suggesting me Grado SR225is when I was looking for new headphones. I would have gotten them if I didn't live in Canada, the land of terrible online shopping.


The MDR-V6's have quality bass instead quantity, i never felt they were bassy cans either. With some EQ adjustments they can handle it though.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> The MDR-V6's have quality bass instead quantity, i never felt they were bassy cans either. With some EQ adjustments they can handle it though.


Well, the 558s are quality over quantity as well, or so I am told, but I didn't feel like the V6 bass was all that great. It was a bit thumpy, and I couldn't really turn up the eq without it sounding a bit off.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> My most recent headphones are Grado SR225is and I love them. I had a chance to audition all of the Grado line from the iGrado up to the SR325is and for me (once I tried them from a source other than my Skyrocket) the SR225i was really the cream of the price/performance.
> 
> According to the Grado website, there are 4 dealers in Houston that are authorized vendors. It would be worth going in and trying them out. (And if you're like me, and the dealers are like the home theater store here locally, worth going in to drool over audio equipment it would take a while to afford...)
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/page_dealers.php
> 
> The differences between some models really are minor (especially between the SR60i and SR80i), so it would be good to try them out yourself. Bring an iPod or CD with a representative sample of your music and try them out.


Why did you pick the 225i over the 325i? The thing is, I hear that the sr60 all the way up to the 325 share a very similar sound. I know that since I'm not an audiophile I probably won't be able to discern a big difference between them. And you wouldn't happen to know anything about Grado mods would ya? There's this site called turbulent(i think) and they sell wire, cup and even driver upgrades. I know very little about the driver they offer but I'd like to know if it would be a better investment if I get the cheapest Grado(sr60) and upgrade to the turbulent driver.

Thanks for searching up those dealers! I might just swing by there today. It'll be my first time at a dedicated hi-end audio shop. I didn't even know Houston had one of those.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Well, the 558s are quality over quantity as well, or so I am told, but I didn't feel like the V6 bass was all that great. It was a bit thumpy, and I couldn't really turn up the eq without it sounding a bit off.


Right.
Some guys mod the HD558 to make it a HD598, are you planning to do this, down the road?

Unfortunately, i don't have the 558's to do it myself.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Right.
> Some guys mod the HD558 to make it a HD598, are you planning to do this, down the road?
> 
> Unfortunately, i don't have the 558's to do it myself.


What exactly is the difference between the two? I thought it was just that the foam was more comfortable on the 598s, in addition to them being uglier.

edit: I looked into this mod. It looks pretty simple, and I'd like to do it, but I can't figure out how to remove the velour ear cups.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> In almost all cases, no.
> 
> Though typically if you're plugging right into something like the front panel headphone-out, you might get noisy and distorted output.


Sweet, thanks for the fast response.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Why did you pick the 225i over the 325i? The thing is, I hear that the sr60 all the way up to the 325 share a very similar sound. I know that since I'm not an audiophile I probably won't be able to discern a big difference between them. And you wouldn't happen to know anything about Grado mods would ya? There's this site called turbulent(i think) and they sell wire, cup and even driver upgrades. I know very little about the driver they offer but I'd like to know if it would be a better investment if I get the cheapest Grado(sr60) and upgrade to the turbulent driver.
> 
> Thanks for searching up those dealers! I might just swing by there today. It'll be my first time at a dedicated hi-end audio shop. I didn't even know Houston had one of those.


I know about Turbulent. I've actually bought a replacement headband from them that's on the way from Malaysia. Wish I had the tracking number with me...I'd like to find out where it is actually. I've heard that it is a really good deal to get drivers from them for replacements, but I haven't done it.

I don't consider myself an audiophile either, but I could hear the differences for sure. They're subtle, but they're there.

One of the main reasons I chose the SR225i over the SR325is was comfort. They sounded very similar to me in the short time I listened to the 325is, but even with the upgraded headband on them, the metal cups added a significant (to me) amount of weight that the SR225i didn't have. Comfort has been the major drawback of Grado headphones for as long as I've been reading about them, and probably a lot longer than that. To me, it wasn't worth the extra $100.

For Grado mods, there are a few threads about them over at head-fi that are really nice and quite informative.

Check them out:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods

http://www.head-fi.org/t/508459/sr60-mod

http://www.head-fi.org/t/560806/sr60-mod-part-ii


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Right.
> Some guys mod the HD558 to make it a HD598, are you planning to do this, down the road?
> 
> Unfortunately, i don't have the 558's to do it myself.


Okay, I managed to figure out how to remove the ear cup and take the foam out of the back of the headphone. It took about 5 minutes total after I figured out how to remove the ear cups. The sound is a lot less sharp, which I really like; that's the entire reason I hate closed back headphones.

proof:


Here's the only useful guide I managed to find on this:
http://www.headfonia.com/sennheisers-new-hd558-and-hd598/3/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Any love for Grado headphones here? Curious but what do you guys think of them? I haven't heard anyone mention Grado phones in this thread yet. Returning my Ultrasones simply because I don't like the sound.
> Was looking into the SR80i and the 325i... big price gap, I know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Have you had the chance to listen to them? If so, I'd love to hear your thoughts. Off of some googling, Grados are known to sound really colored instead of neutral. And they tend to have more emphasis on the mids and highs, rather than the lows. I know originally I stated that I wanted something with bass but after experiencing the Ultrasone 900s, I'm sure now that, that's not what I'm looking for. I'd like to go for something with a tight punchy bass that doesn't cloud over everything.
> 
> Some other reason i've considered Grado were because of looks and the fact that the lower end models don't require an amp. I'm also aware that they're not really stellar in the physical quality department but that's something i'm willing to live with.


I think I can chime in here







. I started out with a SR60 and upgraded straight to the SR325is. As liquidzoo said, the comfort decreases a bit between the heavier cups (mine are silver 325s with 325i drivers). And the much stiffer pads. There are mods, again as liquidzoo said. I haven't had the opportunity to try the SR225/is, but I got my pair for $200, so it wasn't a contest.

For sound, the difference was great. At first it doesn't feel like it because the sound signature is so similar, but detail and separation is there more so than the SR60/is. The mids are there, but not crazily so. It's there for the sole purpose that bass isn't very prominent. The highs are there the most though, which makes it a deal breaker for most. I don't mind the highs (love them in fact), mids are just right, and even though I love the DT770s, the bass on the Grados are perfect. As I've said before, I use the Grados specifically for anything rock and it's many sub-genres. The DT770s are the perfect compliment IMO. The Grados have a thumpy bass, and will let you hear extension, rather than feel it, which is where the DT770s do just perfect. The only thing I wish for my 325is is a tiny bit more bass and little more feeling in the lower end. If I were to get that, I could probably live without the DT770s, but they will always have a place in my inventory







.

I have to say though, it sounds like you kind of want something more along the lines of the DT770, though I don't really like it for anything besides Dubstep, Trap, Electronic, House, etc. Everyone is different, though. You should really take the trip to try out the Grados.

Edit:

I didn't like my brothers Ultrasones (750s). Bass was great, but there was literally no soundstage. Everything was RIGHT THERE. I enjoyed the highs, and had a Grado-like shine, but even the Grados had a better soundstage.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Grados represent the antithesis of headphone ergonomics, which is my biggest qualm with them. My HF-2's bowls were ungodly uncomfortable. And not only was the cord annoyingly thick, but it was paradoxically too short for desktop use and too long for portable use. I hope the i-series don't all have this same terrible cable.

So on the heels of buying some Q701s, I bought a top-tier full-size headphone to complement my JH13s. Who will win the #2 spot: DT 770 LE, Q701, W1000X, or the mystery challenger?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Grados represent the antithesis of headphone ergonomics, which is my biggest qualm with them. My HF-2's bowls were ungodly uncomfortable. And not only was the cord annoyingly thick, but it was paradoxically too short for desktop use and too long for portable use. I hope the i-series don't all have this same terrible cable.


Well, the iGrado I tried is the Behind-the-Neck ones and it has a quite thin cable (comparatively). It's bigger than, say, the Apple earbuds (or really any lower quality headphone) cable, 4 conductor (though it's like speaker wire where it looks like 2 wires side-by-side).

Same drivers as the SR60i, and impressive sound for a $50 Grado.


----------



## scyy

Hey all, just decided to join after finding this thread a week or so ago. I'm rocking some he-400's through a schiit bifrost/asgard setup.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Hey all, just decided to join after finding this thread a week or so ago. I'm rocking some he-400's through a schiit bifrost/asgard setup.


I'm curious to see a pic of you Bifrost/Asgard stack, if that's possible







.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious to see a pic of you Bifrost/Asgard stack, if that's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sure, here you go.



Those are Denon pads on the he-400 if anyone was curious as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Sure, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Denon pads on the he-400 if anyone was curious as well.


Looks very nice. How well do they drive the HE-400s?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I got my Sennheiser HD558s today. The bass is definitely more powerful than the bass on my Sony MDR-V6 headphones, and the open back of the headphones is a lot more comfortable than closed back headphones. My only complaint about these is that the plastic feels really brittle.
> People were suggesting me Grado SR225is when I was looking for new headphones. I would have gotten them if I didn't live in Canada, the land of terrible online shopping.


Sennheiser headphones are cheaply made but they hold up better than any other headphones I own. you can buy the Grados all over Canada. you didn't look hard enough. Sony MDR-V6 is not a good headphone for the money.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Why did you pick the 225i over the 325i? The thing is, I hear that the sr60 all the way up to the 325 share a very similar sound. I know that since I'm not an audiophile I probably won't be able to discern a big difference between them. And you wouldn't happen to know anything about Grado mods would ya? There's this site called turbulent(i think) and they sell wire, cup and even driver upgrades. I know very little about the driver they offer but I'd like to know if it would be a better investment if I get the cheapest Grado(sr60) and upgrade to the turbulent driver.
> 
> Thanks for searching up those dealers! I might just swing by there today. It'll be my first time at a dedicated hi-end audio shop. I didn't even know Houston had one of those.


unless an audiologist says otherwise you don't need "golden ears" it's just a silly audiophile thing. the SR225i are considered the best value in the Grado line. it would be better investment if you went and listen to some headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

also you can't turn a HD558 into a HD598. Headfonia was wrong. the drivers and grills are different. removing the adhesive foam only worked on the HD555 and HD595 because they were identical.


----------



## chinesekiwi

^
exactly.

and lol at Headfonia having credibility.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> The MDR-V6's have quality bass instead quantity, i never felt they were bassy cans either. With some EQ adjustments they can handle it though.


Decrease the V6's by 5 dB in the 3250Hz range, don't increase the bass.


----------



## bumblebee1980

see? identical.

but the HD558 and HD598 are different.

the HD558 grill patterns are honeycomb. the HD598 cloth material is on the inside not the outside and apparently one of the drivers has 4 vents in it.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Yeah, Headfonia not knowing *basics* like the headphone grill design is important in the way a headphone sounds says a lot for their (lack of) credibility.

However they are *very* similar drivers going by objective measurements but not exactly the same.


----------



## friend'scatdied

People still read Headfonia?

I've moved on to InnerFidelity.


----------



## StayFrosty

Has anyone here used MrSpeaker's Mad Dogs?

I'm seriously contemplating on getting one, it's either than or the Sennheiser HD 598 (or a HD 650 if I get a good deal).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't disrespect any site - I read everything and anything that I'm looking to buy or am interested in


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks very nice. How well do they drive the HE-400s?


They drive them very well. I'm sure the lyr would be slightly better but for the he-400's they don't quite need that type of power. I usually am around 11-12 on the volume knob most of the time.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Sennheiser headphones are cheaply made but they hold up better than any other headphones I own.


My dad's pair of HD600s has lasted at least 8 years. They seemed to be able to take a lot of abuse. I'm not really sure that the 558s are going to be able to take much abuse; the plastic creaks when you bend them apart.
Quote:


> you can buy the Grados all over Canada. you didn't look hard enough.


Wherever I looked, they were always $60-80 more expensive than on amazon in the US, and I couldn't find them used.
Quote:


> Sony MDR-V6 is not a good headphone for the money.


Well, I can definitely tell that. They were only $60 though.

Quote:


> also you can't turn a HD558 into a HD598. Headfonia was wrong. the drivers and grills are different. removing the adhesive foam only worked on the HD555 and HD595 because they were identical.


It still sounds better with the foam taken off.

Going from the article you took those pictures from:
Quote:


> So how does it sound? Removing the black tape material gives the HD558 the boost in midrange that it didn't have before. It's almost similar to the HD598, except that the HD558 now has just a tad more midrange than the HD598. Just a tad more, and it's probably better in my opinion. The two headphones now sound like they are the same model but offered in different color schemes!
> 
> Update:
> After more listening, I can outline the main difference between the stock HD598 and the modded HD558. The HD598 is slightly brighter sounding, and the treble feels more open with more linear extension to the top frequency. I don't know why this is so, considering they have the same driver, the better housing construction of the HD598 doesn't get in the way of the driver potential of showing a more open treble. On the other hand, the modded HD558 has slightly more bottom end body for a weightier vocal and more punchy bass. I think the advantage of the modded HD558 will be more beneficial for the majority of music listeners, while the more open HD598 treble only for instrumentals and classical listeners.


They definitely sound different, but not all that different.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> They drive them very well. I'm sure the lyr would be slightly better but for the he-400's they don't quite need that type of power. I usually am around 11-12 on the volume knob most of the time.


That's nice to know since they and the RS1is are my next two contenders for an upgrade.


----------



## Tsar

Hey its me again.

Just wanted to know something.

I was recommended the ATH A900X's for listening to my musical tastes which I listed as Queen and Creedance Clearwater.

I forgot to mention I also listen to a large amount of 50's music and country.

My budget is under £200.

Cheers.


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's nice to know since they and the RS1is are my next two contenders for an upgrade.


I say go for the 400's, if you don't have a pair of planar magnetic's they will be a great addition.


----------



## semajha

So I decided to stop by my local hi-fi shop today to demo the SR80i and the SR325i...

Ended up with the PS500... I hate my lack of will power.










I now need to find a good DAC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> So I decided to stop by my local hi-fi shop today to demo the SR80i and the SR325i...
> 
> Ended up with the PS500... I hate my lack of will power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now need to find a good DAC.


I still suggest the ODAC. It is tiny so you can easily move it from computer to computer and it is great value for its price IMO. I really like my ODAC purchase personally.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I second that.


----------



## semajha

Thanks for the suggestion. Should I get just the ODAC w/ RCA itself or the ODAC+02? Call me crazy but I know many people say that an amp isn't required for these cans. But when I was testing them at the store, they were hooked up to the Grado RA1 and I felt that it made the bass more tamed/tighter. So i'm still curious to see how they sound with an amp, plus it would be a nice futureproof if I ever grab additional phones that require them.

Also, what do you think about the Dragonfly usb dac/amp? The salesman at the hi-fi store was raving about them, saying that it uses the same chip or something from $1000+ dacs. I'm not sure how true all that is or if it's just salesmen talk.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Should I get just the ODAC w/ RCA itself or the ODAC+02? Call me crazy but I know many people say that an amp isn't required for these cans. But when I was testing them at the store, they were hooked up to the Grado RA1 and I felt that it made the bass more tamed/tighter. So i'm still curious to see how they sound with an amp, plus it would be a nice futureproof if I ever grab additional phones that require them.
> 
> Also, what do you think about the Dragonfly usb dac/amp? The salesman at the hi-fi store was raving about them, saying that it uses the same chip or something from $1000+ dacs. I'm not sure how true all that is or if it's just salesmen talk.


RA1 is pretty much just a CMoy in a box, using JRC4556. O2 is pretty much just an overgrown CMoy with an additional stage (with dual parallel JRC4556 for output), for better performance all around.

In theory, considering you're using PS500, having an amp with lower output impedance could bring down the resonant midbass hump slightly, but generally that's going to be a pretty small difference, so I'm not exactly convinced that that's what you were hearing unless you were switching between some old receiver with hundreds of ohms on the output (or possibly some OTL tube amps), and the RA1.

ODAC's output isn't intended to be able to drive any headphones (though at a low enough level, certain headphones, could be okay, depending). Current output is unknown, but it's not going to be that high, could be much less than some integrated audio chips and so on.

Dragonfly uses some ESS Sabre DAC chip, which are common in high-end gear. Problem is, it takes a lot more than just one chip to deliver quality. That said, they didn't do a poor job considering the size and constraints; it should be quite serviceable with the current revision:
http://www.stereophile.com/content/audioquest-dragonfly-usb-da-converter

Output power is a bit limiting if you want to move to something other than Grados, Audio-Technicas, IEMs, and so on, unless you listen at a quiet volume. If you just use it as a DAC for another amp, then that's not an issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> I say go for the 400's, if you don't have a pair of planar magnetic's they will be a great addition.


It's becoming more and more appealing as I think of it. Hopefully my next few paychecks get a bit higher







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> So I decided to stop by my local hi-fi shop today to demo the SR80i and the SR325i...
> 
> Ended up with the PS500... I hate my lack of will power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now need to find a good DAC.


Perfect example of 'Boy, that escalated quickly.' Congrats on the purchase, though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Should I get just the ODAC w/ RCA itself or the ODAC+02? Call me crazy but I know many people say that an amp isn't required for these cans. But when I was testing them at the store, they were hooked up to the Grado RA1 and I felt that it made the bass more tamed/tighter. So i'm still curious to see how they sound with an amp, plus it would be a nice futureproof if I ever grab additional phones that require them.
> 
> Also, what do you think about the Dragonfly usb dac/amp? The salesman at the hi-fi store was raving about them, saying that it uses the same chip or something from $1000+ dacs. I'm not sure how true all that is or if it's just salesmen talk.


Headphones are not meant to be used with ODAC alone. The designer said so himself. You want to use the ODAC with an amp. Which amp however is up to you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still suggest the ODAC. It is tiny so you can easily move it from computer to computer and it is great value for its price IMO. I really like my ODAC purchase personally.


I still wish it came with optical in as well. USB is great for cross platform usability, but USB is not always a clean signal, nor will it work with a PS3 (I am not sure about xbox since I do not own one).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My odac can render me deaf with every headphone I've thrown at it. Not enough to drive? You must be kidding.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I plugged my JH13s into the RCA output of my Super Pro DAC707 about 3.5 years ago (using an RCA -> 3.5mm cable and a female-to-female 3.5mm adapter) and nearly went deaf. I've never removed the JH13s from my ears faster than that moment.


----------



## cheuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StayFrosty*
> 
> Has anyone here used MrSpeaker's Mad Dogs?
> 
> I'm seriously contemplating on getting one, it's either than or the Sennheiser HD 598 (or a HD 650 if I get a good deal).


I might be interested in them as well... still waiting on some real professional reviews on them though. I'm a little skeptical about them because I've read that people here on OCN have said they are a "waste of money". They also keep going through revision changes and new updates.

How do they compare to the the usual "mid-fi" offerings such as HD600/650, DT880, Q701, and Hifiman HE-400/500?


----------



## KingAlkaiser

man I am still having a difficult time deciding on a pair of headphones.

Audio Technica ATH-A700X Headphones
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ

VS

Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones with Coiled Cable
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367280226&sr=8-1&keywords=m50

which one of these 2 is the best for gaming/watching movies? I keep hearing good things for both but I need replacement badly.

I am using a ASUS XONAR D2X sound card also and have extremely crappy speakers so headphones will be used for long periods of time and primary use for me.

anything better than these 2 for the price?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Perfect example of 'Boy, that escalated quickly.' Congrats on the purchase, though.


Tell me about it, brother.

8 weeks ago:


4 weeks ago:


Just today:


That's what happens when you fall in love with the family.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Tell me about it, brother.
> That's what happens when you fall in love with the family.


hahaha epic


----------



## pez

Man, that's making me borderline compulsive. I'm giddy for this Asgard 2. I even offered to work on my day off tomorrow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> man I am still having a difficult time deciding on a pair of headphones.
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-A700X Headphones
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ
> 
> VS
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones with Coiled Cable
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1367280226&sr=8-1&keywords=m50
> 
> which one of these 2 is the best for gaming/watching movies? I keep hearing good things for both but I need replacement badly.
> 
> I am using a ASUS XONAR D2X sound card also and have extremely crappy speakers so headphones will be used for long periods of time and primary use for me.
> 
> anything better than these 2 for the price?


The A700x is better IMO.

Also, if you follow this link below and scroll down to the personal sellers, there is a guy selling a brand new pair of ath-a900x headphones. It might be worth a shot









http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B006V386UG/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheuh*
> 
> I might be interested in them as well... still waiting on some real professional reviews on them though. I'm a little skeptical about them because I've read that people here on OCN have said they are a "waste of money". They also keep going through revision changes and new updates.
> 
> How do they compare to the the usual "mid-fi" offerings such as HD600/650, DT880, Q701, and Hifiman HE-400/500?


do the mods yourself or buy a brand name Mid-Fi headphone.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cheuh*
> 
> I might be interested in them as well... still waiting on some real professional reviews on them though. I'm a little skeptical about them because I've read that people here on OCN have said they are a "waste of money". They also keep going through revision changes and new updates.
> 
> How do they compare to the the usual "mid-fi" offerings such as HD600/650, DT880, Q701, and Hifiman HE-400/500?


http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57570720-47/a-new-high-in-$300-audiophile-headphones/

They are my main headphones at home and I absolutely love them. Couldn't justify anything more expensive as I'm out and about most of the time and use CIEMs.
But they're definitely in a sweet spot of great price/performance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Raindrops (Doorly's Remix) sounds amazing on the LCD-2's, same with En Vogue for some reason. The soundstage seems a bit small for some of my orchestral remasters though...


----------



## KingAlkaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The A700x is better IMO.
> 
> Also, if you follow this link below and scroll down to the personal sellers, there is a guy selling a brand new pair of ath-a900x headphones. It might be worth a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B006V386UG/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X better than the A700x?

they both cost about the same a700x cost 130 on amazon and one seller for the A900x for 145

is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X a complete upgrade from A700x? or is the A700x somewhat better in soundstage/etc?

any info extremely appreciated. Money is tight and would hate to make mistake on purchase, i just want the best bang for my buck specially and primarily used for games/watching movies over music.

forgive my questions but i am new and a complete noob in audio department, i am just excited to finally upgrade my 30 dollar headphones thast died and finally be able to use ASUS XONAR d2X to somewhat were it deserves. One of my favorite hobbies is playing horror games like amnesia/watching movies and would love to have better sound. ( just installed deus:ex human revolution and my headphones sounded like crap and sountrack was amazing, wish i had good stuff to hear them on)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Raindrops (Doorly's Remix) sounds amazing on the LCD-2's, same with En Vogue for some reason. The soundstage seems a bit small for some of my orchestral remasters though...


I know the Bonkers doorly remix - mental one!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X better than the A700x?
> 
> they both cost about the same a700x cost 130 on amazon and one seller for the A900x for 145
> 
> is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X a complete upgrade from A700x? or is the A700x somewhat better in soundstage/etc?
> 
> any info extremely appreciated. Money is tight and would hate to make mistake on purchase, i just want the best bang for my buck specially and primarily used for games/watching movies over music.
> 
> forgive my questions but i am new and a complete noob in audio department, i am just excited to finally upgrade my 30 dollar headphones thast died and finally be able to use ASUS XONAR d2X to somewhat were it deserves. One of my favorite hobbies is playing horror games like amnesia/watching movies and would love to have better sound. ( just installed deus:ex human revolution and my headphones sounded like crap and sountrack was amazing, wish i had good stuff to hear them on)


HD600 is my favourite headphone for general listening. the bang for buck, large circumaural cups, velour ear pads, light weight. you can get them for $225-$250 used all day long.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X better than the A700x?
> 
> they both cost about the same a700x cost 130 on amazon and one seller for the A900x for 145
> 
> is the Audio-Technica ATH-A900X a complete upgrade from A700x? or is the A700x somewhat better in soundstage/etc?
> 
> any info extremely appreciated. Money is tight and would hate to make mistake on purchase, i just want the best bang for my buck specially and primarily used for games/watching movies over music.
> 
> forgive my questions but i am new and a complete noob in audio department, i am just excited to finally upgrade my 30 dollar headphones thast died and finally be able to use ASUS XONAR d2X to somewhat were it deserves. One of my favorite hobbies is playing horror games like amnesia/watching movies and would love to have better sound. ( just installed deus:ex human revolution and my headphones sounded like crap and sountrack was amazing, wish i had good stuff to hear them on)


I find the ath-a900x drivers to be slightly warmer sounding. The bass is better and the mids are better. That is as much as I figured out from listening to the headphones themselves; I have also messed around with the audio technica drivers (fun fact: you can order headphones drivers straight from audio technica) and you can clearly tell that vocals sound much more natural on the 900 series of drivers vs the 700 series.

Out of curiosity, are you sure you need closed headphones?


----------



## HesterDW

I know it's not as high end as some of the equipment some of you guys have, but I just hooked up my new Icon HDP for the first time after using a Fiio E7 for the past 3 years and I'm pretty much blown away.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I know it's not as high end as some of the equipment some of you guys have, but I just hooked up my new Icon HDP for the first time after using a Fiio E7 for the past 3 years and I'm pretty much blown away.


Glad to have you with us and don't worry about high end or not high end. The main point is, are you happy with your purchases? People move on to better ones when they feel they have reach the limitations of their current headphones. If you get pressured into upgrading, you will more than likely only feel regret.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I know it's not as high end as some of the equipment some of you guys have, but I just hooked up my new Icon HDP for the first time after using a Fiio E7 for the past 3 years and I'm pretty much blown away.


Hey if you are going to the head-fi meet, go ahead and bring that along with you. I haven't heard it before and I would like to give it a go


----------



## liquidzoo

Had to share:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/11880#post_9422974

Pics really don't do them justice, but they still look wonderful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Had to share:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/11880#post_9422974
> 
> Pics really don't do them justice, but they still look wonderful.


nice...but they cause AWFUL Cable noise for IEMs.


----------



## liquidzoo

Not using them for IEMs. Will be using them for my Grados and for my DT770s.

Plus the wires will be sleeved using Type-1 Paracord.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nice...but they cause AWFUL Cable noise for IEMs.


How so?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> How so?


As they had a huge surface area, anything they "clipped" they made cable noise.
I was going to link you my TF10 review...where I had one of those cables...but I would get done for stupid advertising of personal websites.
Just google it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad to have you with us and don't worry about high end or not high end. The main point is, are you happy with your purchases? People move on to better ones when they feel they have reach the limitations of their current headphones. If you get pressured into upgrading, you will more than likely only feel regret.


Thanks I agree, I'm very happy!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey if you are going to the head-fi meet, go ahead and bring that along with you. I haven't heard it before and I would like to give it a go


Will do. Are you bringing your Q701s? The only open back headphones I've heard are the Razer Carcharias so I'd love to hear the Q701s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am finally saving up for a nice pair of custom cables for my HD650 and my LCD-2. I really love the look of unsleeved silver, but I really am having difficulties swallowing the huge price difference...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Thanks I agree, I'm very happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do. Are you bringing your Q701s? The only open back headphones I've heard are the Razer Carcharias so I'd love to hear the Q701s.


Yeupers!

I will also be bringing my jolida dac and my new custom tube amp.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am finally saving up for a nice pair of custom cables for my HD650 and my LCD-2. I really love the look of unsleeved silver, but I really am having difficulties swallowing the huge price difference...


hope you are doing this for aesthetic reasons only.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am finally saving up for a nice pair of custom cables for my HD650 and my LCD-2. I really love the look of unsleeved silver, but I really am having difficulties swallowing the huge price difference...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you are doing this for aesthetic reasons only.
Click to expand...

snickered when I read this.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> hope you are doing this for aesthetic reasons only.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> snickered when I read this.


More like "I'm *sickened* to have read this" especially from an "audio editor"

Even I, a non-cable believer a few years ago can blindly tell you the cable difference.
Sure it isn't worth £100 for a small cable. But under £50 for an interconnect, or £100-150 for a headphone cable, is well worth that difference, if you have found your perfect headphone.
If you can't hear the difference, then I'm very glad for you, as you won't look to buy more down the line. But even my uncle, who isn't into headphones, earphones etc and has a speaker system back in LA told me the cables made a big difference when he was setting up his system. More so, he didn't pay anything for them - he made them from scratch.
Don't come to me with that placebo rubbish.


----------



## HesterDW

http://www.head-fi.org/t/504503/is-it-really-worth-upgrading-sennheiser-hd-580-600-650-cables

I read every post is in this thread earlier today. I was about to order a $200 cable but I've decided I need to hear some aftermarket cables in person before spending that much something that could potentially yield indiscernible results from what I already have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/504503/is-it-really-worth-upgrading-sennheiser-hd-580-600-650-cables
> 
> I read every post is in this thread earlier today. I was about to order a $200 cable but I've decided I need to hear some aftermarket cables in person before spending that much something that could potentially yield indiscernible results from what I already have.


I would highly suggest trying before you buy.
However I can say for sure for the D2K's, interconnect and speaker cables - I've personally heard a difference from "stock cables".
I'm very happy with my £30 interconnect. Makes quite the difference vs cables you buy in your local retail store. Just a LOT more clarity shining through my PFE232's.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would highly suggest trying before you buy.
> However I can say for sure for the D2K's, interconnect and speaker cables - I've personally heard a difference from "stock cables".
> I'm very happy with my £30 interconnect. Makes quite the difference vs cables you buy in your local retail store. Just a LOT more clarity shining through my PFE232's.


A double blind test?

If it's not placebo, it could also be confirmation bias


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ahhh the cable debate. I actually more or less agree with totally dubbed on this one.

Spending a lot of money on cables is silly. If you want better sound, sell your headphones and use the 200 dollars plus the money you got from your old headphones to buy better headphones. The difference in sound quality is VERY VERY VERRRRYYYY small with new cables, and they pretty much have to be silver cables to make a big enough difference to be worth the money at all. (provided of course you actually bought decent headphones with a decent enough stock cable).

On the other hand, if you have the best of the best headphones (like the LCD2/3, he-6, HD800, and so on) and the only possible way you could make them better is by spending 2-300 bucks on silver wire, then go for it.

In this case, it was probably a waste to recable the HD650s, but the LCD2s are good to recable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I have some absurdly expensive "pure" silver cables on my JH13s and I'm pretty certain they don't make a real difference.



I was trying out different cables with them at Jaben HK, but I forgot to reinstall the original cables and lost them somewhere. I decided "wth?" and bought their prettiest cable even though it sounded the same to me as the rest.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I can't help but bring this up:
http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> hope you are doing this for aesthetic reasons only.


Do you mean getting a custom cable or getting a silver custom cable over a copper custom cable? I am not getting a custom cable for aesthetics or for any sort of sound improvement. I am buying custom cables because the stock ones are way too long and I am afraid I might damage them by constantly wheeling my chair over them. Now as for my increasingly diminishing reason for buying a SILVER cable as opposed to copper, yes that part is PURELY for aesthetics. I love the way that unsleeved copper cable looks. I would never base my purchasing decisions on hearsay. I understand and respect the opinions of those who might swear up and down that there exists discernible audio differences and in the case of crappy stock cables comparing to thicker custom cables with more strands per L/R, but the audio improvement aspect is not factored into my decision. I will probably just get a normal unsleeved or black sleeved 4-6 ft copper cable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Now as for my increasingly diminishing reason for buying a SILVER cable as opposed to copper, yes that part is PURELY for aesthetics.


Same here buddy!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I understand the theory of why better cables provide better sound and how silver can in theory sound better because it conducts better. I don't think most people will be able to hear the difference though, because it would most likely beyond the hearing capabilities of most people though. That said, if a stock cable is incredibly poor copper quality or there are not enough strands, I can definitely see there being a noticeable difference between that sort of cable and a custom one. I am buying my cable for functionality and safety reasons. At the same time however, the vanity side of me wants it to look nice too!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I like the look of bare copper better than bare silver, personally.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I like the look of bare copper better than bare silver, personally.


I am personally the other way around. I like the look of silver/aluminum/platinum way more than gold/copper.


----------



## Crazy9000

Unfortunately all the audio skeptics seem like they haven't the slightest clue how the scientific process works, and always make terrible tests to try and disprove the theory. Then we stay in an endless loop of nobody having any decent proof.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Unfortunately all the audio skeptics seem like they haven't the slightest clue how the scientific process works, and always make terrible tests to try and disprove the theory. Then we stay in an endless loop of nobody having any decent proof.


Think of it this way.... The people who actually care (consumers with a finite budget) can't afford the equipment for proper testing and the people who can afford equipment for proper testing either don't care because they have enough luxury funds to drop on insanely expensive equipment or are the ones benefiting from existing misconceptions.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Think of it this way.... The people who actually care (consumers with a finite budget) can't afford the equipment for proper testing and the people who can afford equipment for proper testing either don't care because they have enough luxury funds to drop on insanely expensive equipment or are the ones benefiting from existing misconceptions.


I agree. For me $200-$300 is A LOT for an incremental gain. If I'm going to drop $250 on a cable it better make my head explode.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Unfortunately all the audio skeptics seem like they haven't the slightest clue how the scientific process works, and always make terrible tests to try and disprove the theory. Then we stay in an endless loop of nobody having any decent proof.


Well this does bring up another curiosity of mine. On head-fi I see a lot of people who get silver wire detachable cable. I get that silver will conduct the electricity better, but considering it will be going from the cable, into some type of plug, then into some type of socket, and then into copper wire than to the drivers wouldn't that mitigate the silver wire to begin with?


----------



## Anoxy

Head-fi has a 'soundscience' section iirc. I'm sure the cable debate is still in full force there.


----------



## pez

Head-fi used to be my go-to forum and then one day people started getting super uppity, less helpful, and just complete butts. Kinda like OCN _can_ get. This is really the only thread I participate in that much. The occasional news article, or something every now and then to help a member, or just whatever I please. Depression hurts, man.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Head-fi has a 'soundscience' section iirc. I'm sure the cable debate is still in full force there.


Yeah it should be called pseudosoundscience.

Here is the definite answer. Yes the cables make a difference. How much of a difference they make truly depends on your particular headphones. If your stock cable was made by children in a sweat shop and they used ceramic wire, then getting silver wire will make a world of difference. If you headphones were already made with high quality copper, then getting silver is going to make a very slight improvement to the point where you might not even notice a difference.


----------



## mikeaj

Amp and DAC silicon, PCB traces and wiring, jacks, cabling, driver voice coil, etc. are definitely not going to be the same materials, but people like replacing the cables the most. (note: this is not an encouragement to replace those other parts too...)

People seem overly fixated on metallurgy when it's the geometry that matters more. Then again, very ordinary arrangements don't seem to have issues anyway, at least for audio-frequency signals at distances of interest.

As for silver's slightly higher conductance, you could just use slightly thicker copper wires or a shorter length and achieve the same resistance anyway (though either change would affect say the series inductance or shunt capacitance some, though those are even more rarely issues).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Unfortunately all the audio skeptics seem like they haven't the slightest clue how the scientific process works, and always make terrible tests to try and disprove the theory. Then we stay in an endless loop of nobody having any decent proof.


that's because most people forget one simple thing:
Audio cables, different type ones change the original sound, depending on the material used.
That's why it is perceived that silver/copper is better than your normal cable. That said, what those are made of I have no idea (probably copper only).

Long story short - you'll be able to hear a clear difference between 3 cables.
As I said, google "totallydubbed TF10" and you'll find my TF10 review. I loaned his TF10 with 3 separate cables he had. One was a custom silver cable.
I had NO BIAS in the testing. I couldn't careless which was more expensive, nor cared about placebo etc. It was simply put: I preferred the silver cable, as it brought out the mids of the TF10's, whereas its stock cable dampened them horribly.
I can't stress this enough. Cables DO MAKE a difference. But they aren't going to buy you new headphones.

MOST people that don't believe in cables, have never tried nor bought a cable themselves








That said, that goes with a lot of things in audio - people thinking they know what they are recommending when they haven't even heard a single minute of it - oh reminiscing of the head-fi/ban-fi days...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Unfortunately all the audio skeptics seem like they haven't the slightest clue how the scientific process works, and always make terrible tests to try and disprove the theory. Then we stay in an endless loop of nobody having any decent proof.


Sorry, but the burden of proof is on the believers and not the skeptics. There is, to-date, no substantial evidence confirming a discernible difference in cable upgrades. Science isn't a "innocent until proven guilty" field. We're not in the earth-is-flat period anymore.

There is an important distinction to be made between what is measurable and what is audible.


----------



## pez

Well...contribootin':

$9 jewelry stand + $0.50 rubber coaster = legit headphone stand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey this is a bit off topic.

Tonight there is a Lindsey Stirling concert, and my sister has tickets.

Here is the catch, I like her music, but I am not a fan of how she performs.

I am wondering if anyone has had experience with her concerts and can give me a bit of insight into what to expect.


----------



## pez

What does she do live that ruins it for you?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What does she do live that ruins it for you?


The dancing is kind of stupid. One of my friends says there are also a lot of guy back up dancers and compared it to Britney spears. That is what really has me on edge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The dancing is kind of stupid. One of my friends says there are also a lot of guy back up dancers and compared it to Britney spears. That is what really has me on edge.


Enjoy the violin, if you dislike the dancing...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Violin is my favorite instrument behind the piano.


----------



## s1rrah

I'm quite happy with my Shure SE535's (and the SE530's I had for years prior) ... but I'm gonna have a hard time not blowing a whole lot of money on their new quad driver "flagship" that's to begin shipping this June:

...



...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/663180/shure-se846-a-new-in-ear-flagship-from-shure-finally

...

$999.00 pre order price.

Shiza. That's just ridiculous...

(but I have to admit, they look interesting for sure)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my Shure SE535's (and the SE530's I had for years prior) ... but I'm gonna have a hard time not blowing a whole lot of money on their new quad driver "flagship" that's to begin shipping this June:
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/663180/shure-se846-a-new-in-ear-flagship-from-shure-finally
> 
> ...
> 
> $999.00 pre order price.
> 
> Shiza. That's just ridiculous...
> 
> (but I have to admit, they look interesting for sure)


the price is ridiculous - the se535's in the first place were too analytical for personal listening for me.
And thus for their price tag were not worth the money.
They are in-ear monitors for a reason - for those that are on stage and want IEMs. That's the way I felt about the Se535's....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the price is ridiculous - the se535's in the first place were too analytical for personal listening for me.
> And thus for their price tag were not worth the money.
> They are in-ear monitors for a reason - for those that are on stage and want IEMs. That's the way I felt about the Se535's....


I agree. The SE535's are rather neutral/analytical ... and that's my preference, really ... although I do EQ my 535's a very small bit...whereas, I never would dream of EQing my desktop rig (Stockholm tube DAC, Ray Sam Raptor, GS1000's) ... I think this is due to the fact that a portable set up is subject to so much external environment and noise (despite how well the 535's isolate) and so as I cruise through the day with them on (which I do, literally, all day, every day) I think a slight uptick in the highs and lows really helps; at home though, it's dead silent and the openness of the GS1000's really lend themselves to a critical sort of listening...and so I never EQ and just enjoy the sound of the gear.

But re: the new Shures...

From preliminary reports, I've heard that they are rather different, especially in regards to bass, which one person described as "monster." Plus the claimed ability to go from a totally neutral sound sig (regarding highs) to a brighter or warmer variant (via the interchangeable nozzles) makes me want to at least demo a pair once somebody I know here in Houston gets some...

But yeah, the $$ hit is ridonkulous. But if they end up over time competing with something like the high end universal Fit Ears, then maybe it's appropriate as the Fit Ear universals are upwards of 1300? ..

And what you said about them being designed for stage use is very true . .. also, should somebody be so inclined, for mastering/recording. Coming from a music recording/production background, I of course appreciate this. Shure, as a company, has always served the musical community first ... music makers, music producers ... I've used their mics for years (the SM58 is literally a legend among *all* levels of live music performing and production) and the mics hew to this same tack towards accuracy/neutrality.

Not everybodies cup of tea, for sure ... but I dig it. Same with the venerable Etymotic ER4's ... I totally dig them, their neutral/accurate as all get out ... but I also know a lot of folks who can't stand them for that very same reason.

Killer hobby, this.

;-)


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's because most people forget one simple thing:
> Audio cables, different type ones change the original sound, depending on the material used.
> That's why it is perceived that silver/copper is better than your normal cable. That said, what those are made of I have no idea (probably copper only).
> 
> Long story short - you'll be able to hear a clear difference between 3 cables.
> As I said, google "totallydubbed TF10" and you'll find my TF10 review. I loaned his TF10 with 3 separate cables he had. One was a custom silver cable.
> I had NO BIAS in the testing. *I couldn't careless which was more expensive, nor cared about placebo etc.* It was simply put: I preferred the silver cable, as it brought out the mids of the TF10's, whereas its stock cable dampened them horribly.
> I can't stress this enough. Cables DO MAKE a difference. But they aren't going to buy you new headphones.
> 
> *MOST people that don't believe in cables, have never tried nor bought a cable themselves*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, that goes with a lot of things in audio - people thinking they know what they are recommending when they haven't even heard a single minute of it - oh reminiscing of the head-fi/ban-fi days...


That's not how placebos work









If you did a double blind test and came away with the same impressions I would say cool, but until then, placebo.

Also, you shouldn't be "believing" in cables. Either you hear a difference or you don't. Believing in something is where things go awry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Properly testing cables would actually be really hard to do. The proper test IMO would be this.

Audio Tracks:
- Treble sounds
- Midrange Sounds
- Bass Sounds
- Variety of different HD music at various speeds
* Each track should be a 20 second loop

Equipment:
- Audio switch for fast A/B blind testing
- Multiple pairs of identical headphones, difference being the cable
- Benchmark DAC and neutral amp
- Isolated and clean sound room
- Head mold with microphones inside to make sure volume is constant
- Blindfold

Test Subjects: Multiple people with multiple degrees of hearing

Procedure:
- Wear blindfold
- Play a 20 second audio track
- Switch headphones
- Play a 20 second audio track
- Vote which one sounds better and how
- Randomize order of which headphones and repeat 4 more times
- Move on to new pair of headphones and repeat process

If enough people agree that custom HQ cables sound better, then it will probably be as close to substantiated evidence as we can get.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Properly testing cables would actually be really hard to do. The proper test IMO would be this.
> 
> Test Subjects: Multiple people with multiple degrees of hearing


I would say you don't need a sound room or anything like that. Also the best test subjects would be people who say they can hear a difference, as that is what were trying to confirm or deny.


----------



## Anoxy

joe over on head-fi did a pretty good review of some aftermarket IEM cables here


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Properly testing cables would actually be really hard to do. The proper test IMO would be this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: rest of the post
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Tracks:
> - Treble sounds
> - Midrange Sounds
> - Bass Sounds
> - Variety of different HD music at various speeds
> * Each track should be a 20 second loop
> 
> Equipment:
> - Audio switch for fast A/B blind testing
> - Multiple pairs of identical headphones, difference being the cable
> - Benchmark DAC and neutral amp
> - Isolated and clean sound room
> - Head mold with microphones inside to make sure volume is constant
> - Blindfold
> 
> Test Subjects: Multiple people with multiple degrees of hearing
> 
> Procedure:
> - Wear blindfold
> - Play a 20 second audio track
> - Switch headphones
> - Play a 20 second audio track
> - Vote which one sounds better and how
> - Randomize order of which headphones and repeat 4 more times
> - Move on to new pair of headphones and repeat process
> 
> If enough people agree that custom HQ cables sound better, then it will probably be as close to substantiated evidence as we can get.


Are you talking about theory or practice? Actually, this is kinda OT so spoilering to save space.


Spoiler: response



In practice, the difference between different headphones of the same models is greater than differences in cables, even if you're pretty good in hunting for samples that are similar. Also, there are greater differences in sound from slightly different positionings of headphones on the head, so swapping headphones is not a good idea on that front either.

You'd want to use the same headphone and avoid moving it at all. Ideally, somebody else would swap cables without the listener knowing. For example, a headphone with a detachable cable (or could be made that way) could be used. However, it might be possible to tell cables by how they sound when plugging in and by their weight, so that would need to be considered as well. In general, all this procedure is a bit shaky because the experimenter knows which cable is which when swapping for the listener, unless you can fix that issue as well. Of course the experimenters themselves can inadvertently influence results. See Clever Hans, etc.

Also, five reps seems pretty low, but that's mostly besides the point.

To be honest, if we look at amps and how headphone drivers are internally wired, I think most people would come to the conclusion that if headphone cable differences are discernible, it is no problem if there is some additional cable length inside the amp and headphone cups that are not part of the "headphone cable" itself (i.e. the thing they are swapping in an aftermarket upgrade). Then it might be acceptable that using a switchbox won't neutralize any differences between cables. In that case, you could just hook up two different headphone cables between the headphones and the amp in parallel, with a switchbox controlling which cable the signal goes through. You could just rig up an ABX switcher and run it that way. Select A, and the signal goes through one cable; B, and it goes through the other; X is randomly either A or B. Have them guess if X is A or B; repeat many times (for each trial, X is randomized to A or B again).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Are you talking about theory or practice? Actually, this is kinda OT so spoilering to save space.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: response
> 
> 
> 
> In practice, the difference between different headphones of the same models is greater than differences in cables, even if you're pretty good in hunting for samples that are similar. Also, there are greater differences in sound from slightly different positionings of headphones on the head, so swapping headphones is not a good idea on that front either.
> 
> You'd want to use the same headphone and avoid moving it at all. Ideally, somebody else would swap cables without the listener knowing. For example, a headphone with a detachable cable (or could be made that way) could be used. However, it might be possible to tell cables by how they sound when plugging in and by their weight, so that would need to be considered as well. In general, all this procedure is a bit shaky because the experimenter knows which cable is which when swapping for the listener, unless you can fix that issue as well. Of course the experimenters themselves can inadvertently influence results. See Clever Hans, etc.
> 
> Also, five reps seems pretty low, but that's mostly besides the point.
> 
> To be honest, if we look at amps and how headphone drivers are internally wired, I think most people would come to the conclusion that if headphone cable differences are discernible, it is no problem if there is some additional cable length inside the amp and headphone cups that are not part of the "headphone cable" itself (i.e. the thing they are swapping in an aftermarket upgrade). Then it might be acceptable that using a switchbox won't neutralize any differences between cables. In that case, you could just hook up two different headphone cables between the headphones and the amp in parallel, with a switchbox controlling which cable the signal goes through. You could just rig up an ABX switcher and run it that way. Select A, and the signal goes through one cable; B, and it goes through the other; X is randomly either A or B. Have them guess if X is A or B; repeat many times (for each trial, X is randomized to A or B again).


Having only owned one pair of each headphones, I did not know that. Great piece of wisdom shared there! +Rep

What worries me is the amount of time it takes to swap cables, how much of a subject will forget what he just heard? That said, you make a great point about sound positioning. My Grados and AKG's use to take a few adjustments to sound just right.

5 reps is I could probably muster with my short attention span towards repetitive testing.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Having only owned one pair of each headphones, I did not know that. Great piece of wisdom shared there! +Rep
> 
> *What worries me is the amount of time it takes to swap cables, how much of a subject will forget what he just heard?* That said, you make a great point about sound positioning. My Grados and AKG's use to take a few adjustments to sound just right.
> 
> 5 reps is I could probably muster with my short attention span towards repetitive testing.


30 seconds max. If you forget what you heard in that amount of time, you really shouldn't be spending money on aftermarket cables. Or expensive headphones for that matter.


----------



## mikeaj

That's why switchbox (or equivalent, physical or not) is key, if you're testing small things in general.

The memory fades really quickly; it really needs to be pretty much instantaneous.

Actually, an important corollary to different headphones of the same model sounding a bit different is that the L and R sides of most headphones, even expensive models, tend not to be matched that well. For good models and good sets, we're talking under 1 dB differences throughout most of the critical frequency range (excluding the extremes and so on); many headphones, including those that cost hundreds or many hundreds of dollars, do definitely worse than that on a typical set.

This is one of the reasons I'm a bit skeptical of many audiophiles focusing so much on gear, never mind cables. I think it's mostly misdirected energy that could be going elsewhere for greater gains (for sound quality, not for cool factor or whatnot). That's just my opinion though.


----------



## chinesekiwi

You can objectively test cables. Easily.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/headphone-cable-measurements-part-one-page-2

This is purely via cables and not 'cheating' by putting say resistors within the cable etc..

Not to mention laughably overpriced, see said example here:

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/10/heir-audio-3ai.html


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There is an important distinction to be made between what is measurable and what is audible.


Yeah, effectively everything that can be audible is measurable.
For IEMs, things like insertion depth affecting frequency response are HUGE things to consider.
Good luck without a dummy head trying to get the same insertion depth every time for test purposes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> Killer hobby, this.
> 
> ;-)


Well written and described man.
Although bass "monster" not too sure anything can touch of of the earphones I've called bass monsters in the years.
Simply because some haven't ever heard a real bass monster.
Ie. TFTA 1XB. Mental.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Also, you shouldn't be "believing" in cables. Either you hear a difference or you don't. Believing in something is where things go awry.


I heard a difference in cables.
Want a cookie now?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Properly testing cables would actually be really hard to do. The proper test IMO would be this.
> 
> Audio Tracks:
> - Treble sounds
> - Midrange Sounds
> - Bass Sounds
> - Variety of different HD music at various speeds
> * Each track should be a 20 second loop
> 
> Equipment:
> - Audio switch for fast A/B blind testing
> - Multiple pairs of identical headphones, difference being the cable
> - Benchmark DAC and neutral amp
> - Isolated and clean sound room
> - Head mold with microphones inside to make sure volume is constant
> - Blindfold
> 
> Test Subjects: Multiple people with multiple degrees of hearing
> 
> Procedure:
> - Wear blindfold
> - Play a 20 second audio track
> - Switch headphones
> - Play a 20 second audio track
> - Vote which one sounds better and how
> - Randomize order of which headphones and repeat 4 more times
> - Move on to new pair of headphones and repeat process
> 
> If enough people agree that custom HQ cables sound better, then it will probably be as close to substantiated evidence as we can get.


but then one could say - you have to do this with every single headphone, amp and source.
Story goes on.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Yeah, effectively everything that can be audible is measurable.


Indeed, the corollary being that the inverse isn't necessarily true (e.g. infinitesimal changes in distortion, jitter, et al).

As an aside, I'm surprised to think that the Q701s are actually very nice. If you asked me to choose between the K701 or HD 650 three years ago I'd pick the 650s every time. Today, I think I could see myself with the Q701 instead. This might be due to my prolonged exposure to the JH13s exclusively, whose sound signature is closer to the Q701 than the HD 650 (relatively speaking, here). Regardless, I think the Q701s are an amazing buy for ~$250.

But astonishingly, I find the W3000ANVs to be noticeably better for gaming. The Q701 has given me some misdirection where I couldn't pinpoint the virtualized sounds as accurately. It was weird based on all the sterling recommendations I read about the Q701s being the third ultimate gaming headphones (short of the HD 800s and AD700s, anyway).


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I heard a difference in cables.
> Want a cookie now?
> .


Nah I don't eat cookies. And you didn't say if it was a double blind test where you heard the difference.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Indeed, the corollary being that the inverse isn't necessarily true (e.g. infinitesimal changes in distortion, jitter, et al).
> 
> As an aside, I'm surprised to think that the Q701s are actually very nice. If you asked me to choose between the K701 or HD 650 three years ago I'd pick the 650s every time. Today, I think I could see myself with the Q701 instead. This might be due to my prolonged exposure to the JH13s exclusively, whose sound signature is closer to the Q701 than the HD 650 (relatively speaking, here). Regardless, I think the Q701s are an amazing buy for ~$250.
> 
> But astonishingly, I find the W3000ANVs to be noticeably better for gaming. The Q701 has given me some misdirection where I couldn't pinpoint the virtualized sounds as accurately. It was weird based on all the sterling recommendations I read about the Q701s being the third ultimate gaming headphones (short of the HD 800s and AD700s, anyway).


I knew the Sennheiser HD 800 would be great for gaming headphones, as someone pointed out when he used it in BF3. I wonder how the Fostex TH-900 would fare as a gaming headphone.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Indeed, the corollary being that the inverse isn't necessarily true (e.g. infinitesimal changes in distortion, jitter, et al).
> 
> As an aside, I'm surprised to think that the Q701s are actually very nice. If you asked me to choose between the K701 or HD 650 three years ago I'd pick the 650s every time. Today, I think I could see myself with the Q701 instead. This might be due to my prolonged exposure to the JH13s exclusively, whose sound signature is closer to the Q701 than the HD 650 (relatively speaking, here). Regardless, I think the Q701s are an amazing buy for ~$250.
> 
> But astonishingly, I find the W3000ANVs to be noticeably better for gaming. The Q701 has given me some misdirection where I couldn't pinpoint the virtualized sounds as accurately. It was weird based on all the sterling recommendations I read about the Q701s being the third ultimate gaming headphones (short of the HD 800s and AD700s, anyway).


because people don't differentiate between imaging and soundstage width and depth. All different things.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Indeed, the corollary being that the inverse isn't necessarily true (e.g. infinitesimal changes in distortion, jitter, et al).


However there's been scientific literature on the human limits of hearing in regards to these for at least 15 years now. e.g. crosstalk shouldn't really even enter the discussion these days in terms of measurements because even the crappiest onboard sound chip has better than what's audible crosstalk measurements (-30 to -35 dB).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I knew the Sennheiser HD 800 would be great for gaming headphones, as someone pointed out when he used it in BF3. I wonder how the Fostex TH-900 would fare as a gaming headphone.


HD800s seem like a bit much for gaming.


----------



## Anoxy

Not if you already own them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The dancing is kind of stupid. One of my friends says there are also a lot of guy back up dancers and compared it to Britney spears. That is what really has me on edge.


I didn't realize who you were talking about before, but when you said dancing, and I saw Violin mentioned, I had to Google it. She did a Violin 'dubstep' rendition that turned out pretty fantastic, IMO. One because I love dubstep, and two because I love the violin. I usually love bands I go to see live, and have yet to be disappointed by one, but it doesn't sound like you'd have to much fun







. But if tickets are free...why not?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone here heard "Getting Nowhere" by Magnetic Man?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> I wonder how the Fostex TH-900 would fare as a gaming headphone.


I thought about the TH-900 and TH-600 but dropped it from my considerations for the same reason I dropped Denons.

Although they're closed-back, they're not sealed (earcups have air channels where they join to the housing). Isolation is insufficient.

The fit is pretty loose, and I tilt my head back during deep listening so I wasn't sure I'd be satisfied their either.

Basically I was down to the W3000ANV, Ultrasone Signature Pro, Signature DJ or Edition 8. Pretty glad I went with the W3K as they seem to be the most proficient full-sized sealed dynamic short of the MDR-R10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> because people don't differentiate between imaging and soundstage width and depth. All different things.


Yeah, I find the Q701s have a very diffuse sound that lacks accuracy and precision where it counts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> However there's been scientific literature on the human limits of hearing in regards to these for at least 15 years now. e.g. crosstalk shouldn't really even enter the discussion these days in terms of measurements because even the crappiest onboard sound chip has better than what's audible crosstalk measurements (-30 to -35 dB).


The human ear is amazingly forgiving, and the way our brains compensate for what we hear is also an interesting topic of study.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I thought about the TH-900 and TH-600 but dropped it from my considerations for the same reason I dropped Denons.
> 
> Although they're closed-back, they're not sealed (earcups have air channels where they join to the housing). Isolation is insufficient.
> 
> The fit is pretty loose, and I tilt my head back during deep listening so I wasn't sure I'd be satisfied their either.
> 
> Basically I was down to the W3000ANV, Ultrasone Signature Pro, Signature DJ or Edition 8. Pretty glad I went with the W3K as they seem to be the most proficient full-sized sealed dynamic short of the MDR-R10.


Interesting selection of closed-back headphones. Yeah the MDR-R10 is hard-to-find and so is the W3000ANV. I have yet to find a headphone suitable for me.


----------



## pez

So, I know many of you probably aren't rap-lovers, or even respect it for that matter, but I have heard at least three, 2012/post-2012 rap songs that have horrible distortion in the lower end. What makes it worse is that it sounds like it's there on purpose. Here's the two that get to me the most:

The bass in the beginning is ok, but I can still discern the small amount of distortion through my Beyers... and it doesn't bother me that much, but when it gets to about the 0:40-0:41 second mark...bleh. (Be advised, the lyrics are very explicit.)




The entire bass line is extremely distorted. I was listening to this track in my car the first time and thought my speakers were distorting. The bass in my system wasn't even at the half mark. Went back and listening through headphones and just got sad. (Again, explicit lyrics.)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

^^ Hmm So crappy music has crappy sound quality. Why is that not surprising?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Interesting selection of closed-back headphones. Yeah the MDR-R10 is hard-to-find and so is the W3000ANV. I have yet to find a headphone suitable for me.


I can't actually think of any other high-end sealed headphones besides maybe the ATH-L3000. The MDR-R10 and ATH-L3000 are certainly quite the unicorns though I'll give the W3000ANV another 5-10 years before they become genuinely rare if you look for them. To its credit, the W3000ANV sold out more quickly than any other limited AT release.

The thing that annoys me about the Denon and Fostex lines is that they parade as closed-back designs, but they isolate about as "well" as open headphones do because they aren't sealed.

I wouldn't stick with the W3000ANV as my only headphone, though. Two reasons: exceptional euphony and incredibly delicate lacquer finish. To the former point, music sounds completely different from my JH13s and W3000ANVs. To the latter, I'll probably have to have mine polished, waxed, buffed and/or otherwise treated by a professional furniture retoucher somewhere down the line.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, I know many of you probably aren't rap-lovers, or even respect it for that matter, but I have heard at least three, 2012/post-2012 rap songs that have horrible distortion in the lower end. What makes it worse is that it sounds like it's there on purpose. Here's the two that get to me the most:
> 
> The bass in the beginning is ok, but I can still discern the small amount of distortion through my Beyers... and it doesn't bother me that much, but when it gets to about the 0:40-0:41 second mark...bleh. (Be advised, the lyrics are very explicit.)
> 
> The entire bass line is extremely distorted. I was listening to this track in my car the first time and thought my speakers were distorting. The bass in my system wasn't even at the half mark. Went back and listening through headphones and just got sad. (Again, explicit lyrics.)


Two of the worst rappers out right now. I know what you mean though. When I hear beats like those I just skip them.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The bass in the beginning is ok, but I can still discern the small amount of distortion through my Beyers... and it doesn't bother me that much, but when it gets to about the 0:40-0:41 second mark...bleh. (Be advised, the lyrics are very explicit.)


Wow that's pretty noticeable on my D7k's. I don't think I'd be able to enjoy listening to a song like that if I liked it in the first place.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow that's pretty noticeable on my D7k's. I don't think I'd be able to enjoy listening to a song like that if I liked it in the first place.


Same on my beyers also , also that kind of bass is not really my piece of cake










Something like this more of my piece of cake


----------



## KingAlkaiser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I find the ath-a900x drivers to be slightly warmer sounding. The bass is better and the mids are better. That is as much as I figured out from listening to the headphones themselves; I have also messed around with the audio technica drivers (fun fact: you can order headphones drivers straight from audio technica) and you can clearly tell that vocals sound much more natural on the 900 series of drivers vs the 700 series.
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you sure you need closed headphones?


closed would be nice considering i live in apartment with people, but I am mostly looking for the best bang for my buck with budget of 150 dollars tops, like i said again i don't care or would use as much or often for music, I am looking for headphones for gaming/ watching movies which is what i mostly do on my computer all the time.

A700X= 130 bucks (free shipping)

A900X= 154(+5 shipping)

i keep hearing "sound stages" important when you watch movies or play computer games ( my favorite thing is horror games )

is this "Sennheiser HD 280 PRO " which is 50 bucks cheaper a better option?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=26-106-328&IsVirtualParent=1 + free shipping.

or am i better off with the audio technica for extra 30 bucks.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00007E7C8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

these cost about 50 bucks also.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I can't actually think of any other high-end sealed headphones besides maybe the ATH-L3000. The MDR-R10 and ATH-L3000 are certainly quite the unicorns though I'll give the W3000ANV another 5-10 years before they become genuinely rare if you look for them. To its credit, the W3000ANV sold out more quickly than any other limited AT release.
> 
> The thing that annoys me about the Denon and Fostex lines is that they parade as closed-back designs, but they isolate about as "well" as open headphones do because they aren't sealed.
> 
> I wouldn't stick with the W3000ANV as my only headphone, though. Two reasons: exceptional euphony and incredibly delicate lacquer finish. To the former point, music sounds completely different from my JH13s and W3000ANVs. To the latter, I'll probably have to have mine polished, waxed, buffed and/or otherwise treated by a professional furniture retoucher somewhere down the line.


You do have a point about getting more than 1 headphone, but that may become an addiction to collecting them. Trying to find elusive headphones and buying them is a long journey. Of course, I need to funds to buy them in the 1st place. They'll just be collector's items then


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ^^ Hmm So crappy music has crappy sound quality. Why is that not surprising?


WHy am I not surprised you didin't go beyond hitting the 360p button.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, I know many of you probably aren't rap-lovers, or even respect it for that matter, but I have heard at least three, 2012/post-2012 rap songs that have horrible distortion in the lower end. What makes it worse is that it sounds like it's there on purpose. Here's the two that get to me the most:


pez:
There's distortion in the songs mate - not your headphones.

I'll share some videos with you - remember to hit the 720p+ button (don't only incl a video but audio boost too - I guess there's some compression under HD on YouTube) - oh and edit: warning explicit lyrics etc...bla bla
Disgustingly nice bass line and song:





Lovely song, beautiful sub-bass:





Nice song - bass is a bit distorted:





Bass is clean - lyrics aren't special - I love Rick Ross' verses:





Enjoy bro!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> pez:
> There's distortion in the songs mate - not your headphones.


I think that's what he's complaining about







. Since the distortion is in the song, there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingAlkaiser*
> 
> closed would be nice considering i live in apartment with people, but I am mostly looking for the best bang for my buck with budget of 150 dollars tops, like i said again i don't care or would use as much or often for music, I am looking for headphones for gaming/ watching movies which is what i mostly do on my computer all the time.
> 
> A700X= 130 bucks (free shipping)
> 
> A900X= 154(+5 shipping)
> 
> i keep hearing "sound stages" important when you watch movies or play computer games ( my favorite thing is horror games )
> 
> is this "Sennheiser HD 280 PRO " which is 50 bucks cheaper a better option?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=26-106-328&IsVirtualParent=1 + free shipping.
> 
> or am i better off with the audio technica for extra 30 bucks.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00007E7C8/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> these cost about 50 bucks also.


ATH-A900X......I promise you... they are good.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Youtube is automatically set at max resolution, but I will try to remember that for the future


Mine always goes to 360 or 480, how do you get it to do max?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Mine always goes to 360 or 480, how do you get it to do max?


https://addons.mozilla.org/En-us/firefox/addon/smartvideo-for-youtube-mytube/

They also have this for google chrome and probably opera for that matter. Once installed you can set it for 1080p. It also has a nice feature that buffers your video to a point before it starts playing to ensure that your video does not stop.

Truly it is a great add on.


----------



## friend'scatdied

This is what modern rap should be more like IMO:




Great production value (scales with gear; sounds good on low-end and high-end stuff), substantial lyrical content. That's why I'm off the mainstream rap train.


----------



## Anoxy

The last two Roots albums >>>

audiophile hip hop if I ever heard any


----------



## friend'scatdied

Pfft, everyone knows "Things Fall Apart" is their magnus opus.


----------



## scyy

Good picks, I've been in a DOOM phase right now myself. Can't get enough of his beats and rhymes.

And to pez, now that I know you like hiphop you can't not go with the he-400's. Their bass is among the top even at their lower price point. While I don't personally like most of the more mainstream hiphop they will still be great for it I know that much. Don't take that to mean over powering bass, just extremely well presented bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Good picks, I've been in a DOOM phase right now myself. Can't get enough of his beats and rhymes.
> 
> And to pez, now that I know you like hiphop you can't not go with the he-400's. Their bass is among the top even at their lower price point. While I don't personally like most of the more mainstream hiphop they will still be great for it I know that much.


I really ought to hear these raved about HE400's.


----------



## Arizonian

Update on my RMA with defective DAC - Sent Schitt my Modi DAC April 18th sent UPS 3-5 day shipping. Two weeks later May 1st email them and ask progress for my RA. Get response 'do you have a tracking number' which I did not save. They replied back - no problem we'll get back to you. Another week later (this last Friday) I sent an email asking what's the progress. No response still.

Has anyone with Schiit products have the pleasure of dealing with an RMA issue? What was your experience? When these types of products get serviced is there a longer response time fixing them than other products?


----------



## mikeaj

Weird, good luck with that.

Just thinking out loud, but it's conceivable that they're here this week (9th-12th) and thus otherwise occupied:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/2013-munich-high-end-show-introduction
http://www.highendsociety.de/index.php/en_high_end_moc.html

Doesn't explain the other parts though.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah....I may have to get myself a back up DAC because after tasting what I'd say is a true low to mid level hi-fidelity sound combo after 20 years and only having two months was like a HUGE tease to my sensory pleasures.

I'm missing it and my spouse liked me having them on.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Update on my RMA with defective DAC - Sent Schitt my Modi DAC April 18th sent UPS 3-5 day shipping. Two weeks later May 1st email them and ask progress for my RA. Get response 'do you have a tracking number' which I did not save. They replied back - no problem we'll get back to you. Another week later (this last Friday) I sent an email asking what's the progress. No response still.
> 
> Has anyone with Schiit products have the pleasure of dealing with an RMA issue? What was your experience? When these types of products get serviced is there a longer response time fixing them than other products?


Is the tracking number for shipping to Schiit or from Schiit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yeah....I may have to get myself a back up DAC because after tasting what I'd say is a true low to mid level hi-fidelity sound combo after 20 years and only having two months was like a HUGE tease to my sensory pleasures.
> 
> I'm missing it and my spouse liked me having them on.


Jason is one of the main guys at schiit and likes to lurk around on head-fi a lot.

In any case, at this point I would be asking for my money back.


----------



## netminder1976

Just getting into the Audio aspect of PC's. I don't have me a soundcard yet but using the onboard of the Gigabyte UD5H. Just went and bought me the Skullcandy PLYR1 headset. Hopefully this is a good way to get me started.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Just getting into the Audio aspect of PC's. I don't have me a soundcard yet but using the onboard of the Gigabyte UD5H. Just went and bought me the Skullcandy PLYR1 headset. Hopefully this is a good way to get me started.


I have a board with a Realtek ALC892. Listening to music is pretty underwhelming, even on good headphones. A sound card is a good investment.


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I have a board with a Realtek ALC892. Listening to music is pretty underwhelming, even on good headphones. A sound card is a good investment.


What would be a starter soundcard that Best Buy might have for under $100


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Not much really, maybe you could find a deal on an old X-fi. Your best bet in that price range is in the Xonar lineup imo.

I do think that the soundblaster z is a good bang for the buck at $100.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> What would be a starter soundcard that Best Buy might have for under $100


A headset is not typically going to provide you with enjoyable listening experiences. That aside, Asus Xonar DG is highly recommended as a budget sound card with an integrated headphone amp. Do you intend to listen to a lot of music with said headset or just gaming?


----------



## netminder1976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A headset is not typically going to provide you with enjoyable listening experiences. That aside, Asus Xonar DG is highly recommended as a budget sound card with an integrated headphone amp. Do you intend to listen to a lot of music with said headset or just gaming?


Mostly gaming and YouTube


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netminder1976*
> 
> Mostly gaming and YouTube


In that case, an Xonar DG will be more than enough. You can typically find them around $20 used, unless you are looking for a sound card with more "gaming" and "surround" features. Then see if you can find a cheap X-Fi XtremeMusic.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Not much really, maybe you could find a deal on an old X-fi. Your best bet in that price range is in the Xonar lineup imo.
> 
> I do think that the soundblaster z is a good bang for the buck at $100.


The Xonar DG is good if you have a headset that's not all that expensive. I managed to get a refurbished Xonar DX for fairly cheap.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Two of the worst rappers out right now. I know what you mean though. When I hear beats like those I just skip them.


Yeah, I don't like Lil Wayne really. There's a few songs, and that's about it. I get enjoyment out of it, though. And modern rap will probably never be respected by a lot of you ever, but Big Sean is actually good for his time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Wow that's pretty noticeable on my D7k's. I don't think I'd be able to enjoy listening to a song like that if I liked it in the first place.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Same on my beyers also , also that kind of bass is not really my piece of cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this more of my piece of cake


Going to check out these links in a bit, but it just bothered me that a song I like is like that :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> WHy am I not surprised you didin't go beyond hitting the 360p button.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pez:
> There's distortion in the songs mate - not your headphones.
> 
> I'll share some videos with you - remember to hit the 720p+ button (don't only incl a video but audio boost too - I guess there's some compression under HD on YouTube) - oh and edit: warning explicit lyrics etc...bla bla
> Disgustingly nice bass line and song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely song, beautiful sub-bass:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice song - bass is a bit distorted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bass is clean - lyrics aren't special - I love Rick Ross' verses:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy bro!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I think that's what he's complaining about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Since the distortion is in the song, there's nothing you can do about it.


This







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Good picks, I've been in a DOOM phase right now myself. Can't get enough of his beats and rhymes.
> 
> And to pez, now that I know you like hiphop you can't not go with the he-400's. Their bass is among the top even at their lower price point. While I don't personally like most of the more mainstream hiphop they will still be great for it I know that much. Don't take that to mean over powering bass, just extremely well presented bass.


They are sounding more appealing the more you mention them







. I'm trying to resist the urge until I get the funds







. My Asgard 2 should be here Thursday, though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Update on my RMA with defective DAC - Sent Schitt my Modi DAC April 18th sent UPS 3-5 day shipping. Two weeks later May 1st email them and ask progress for my RA. Get response 'do you have a tracking number' which I did not save. They replied back - no problem we'll get back to you. Another week later (this last Friday) I sent an email asking what's the progress. No response still.
> 
> Has anyone with Schiit products have the pleasure of dealing with an RMA issue? What was your experience? When these types of products get serviced is there a longer response time fixing them than other products?


They are a rather small company still, so that could be part of the delay. I had no trouble with general inquiries from Jason, though, so maybe email them via that way?


----------



## givmedew

I like that Reload song.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I like that Reload song.
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Pleasure mate - I love it myself.
I keep reloading it ironically.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looks like my Soloist/Soloist SL dreams are on hold indefinitely while I consider purchasing a GTX 780/Titan. My GTX 580 w/ 1.5GB of VRAM that I envisioned running all my games fine for the next 3 years has decided to choke on Skyrim due to constant insufficient memory. >.< I should still be able to buy a customer copper 4-6' cable though so I don't have to worry about running it over with my chair. Still considering whether or not I should get one for my HD650 seeing as I hardly use it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally like very few hip hop artists, though ironically a lot of them are dead now. Here is my list:

- Big L (RIP)
- Biggie (RIP)
- Tupac (RIP)
- Rakim
- Cage
- KRS-ONE
- Nas
- Hawk (RIP)
- Trae
- Zero
- Jedi Mind Tricks
- Talib Kwali
- Jean Gray (Retired)
- Roots (Are they really hip hop?)


----------



## Crazy9000

Before we get in trouble for too much off-topic, remember this is headphones thread not music discussion







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Not too many new discussion about headphones of late. I might get another AKG K550 for when I go on vacation in July. Definitely not getting the K551. Permanent cable with inline mic? No thanks!


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm on a weird mid-fi binge. I guess borrowing/listening to stuff like the Q701 (just sold) or DT 880 (just bought) for a few weeks at a time gives me a sense of post-purchase affirmation with my end-game gear.









The K550 is also on my shortlist. DT 770 LE wasn't my cup of tea so I'm curious how the K550 performs. I loved the A900X.


----------



## mikeaj

That reminds me. Has anybody heard both models from older Audio-Technica A and AD series, as well as the newer A__x and AD__x? What's really different? Is the tonal balance mostly the same, or not?

It'd been a while now since the x models were on the market.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That reminds me. Has anybody heard both models from older Audio-Technica A and AD series, as well as the newer A__x and AD__x? What's really different? Is the tonal balance mostly the same, or not?
> 
> It'd been a while now since the x models were on the market.


I've only hear the original AD700's and briefly the D900's, but I really hope they fix that awful clamping system the AD700 had....


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've only hear the original AD700's and briefly the D900's, but I really hope they fix that awful clamping system the AD700 had....


AD700? Clamping system?

What? It _has_ one?


----------



## Tman5293

So I just got my V Moda Crossfade M100s today. So far I absolutely love them. Sounds fantastic. Huge improvement over the Sennheiser HD 280 Pros I was using before.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I just got my V Moda Crossfade M100s today. So far I absolutely love them. Sounds fantastic. Huge improvement over the Sennheiser HD 280 Pros I was using before.


Vmoda is still one brand I have yet to try. I hear people say that the mids are kind of left for dead on vmoda products. What are your thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

VModas are bass heavy right?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Vmoda is still one brand I have yet to try. I hear people say that the mids are kind of left for dead on vmoda products. What are your thoughts?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> VModas are bass heavy right?


I'll do my best to describe the sound so that you guys can understand it. Keep in mind the only other headphones that I have any real experience with are the Sennheiser HD 280 Pros.

The overall sound leans to the bass side of the spectrum. Lows are boosted decently but not enough to drown out the mids or the highs. The highs are clear and distinct and not muddied in any way by the increased bass frequencies. Also, there are no sharp ear piercing trebles to be heard. The overall tone of the headphones is very soft sounding. Makes for a pleasant listening experience. I would say that both the lows and the highs do take precedence over the mids. They are quieter than the highs and lows but they are there. I would not say they are drowned out.

So in short, they are very dynamic headphones with a slight bias towards the low end. I have tried them with a variety of music so far. Sounds good with everything from guitar heavy classic rock to chillstep with reverberating bass. I've tried them with various forms of electronic music along with different kinds of rock. I haven't listening to anything yet that has made me say, "these headphones were obviously not made for this kind of music."

Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Scorpion667

So my Custom One Pro cable started losing connection so instead of paying $20 to ship it back to New York for testing and warranty replacement, I paid $12 for a premium braided, kevlar reinforced Vmoda cable. Just arrived today, absolutely love the quality. Small 45 degree termination works great on smartphone with case that restricts headphone jack quite a bit (Element Sector 1 case)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you ask me - that's a bit too thick....as for the colour


----------



## Art Vanelay

Cool, now your headphone cable can withstand gunfire.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> So my Custom One Pro cable started losing connection so instead of paying $20 to ship it back to New York for testing and warranty replacement, I paid $12 for a premium braided, kevlar reinforced Vmoda cable. Just arrived today, absolutely love the quality. Small 45 degree termination works great on smartphone with case that restricts headphone jack quite a bit (Element Sector 1 case)


The v-moda cables are really nice. My M-100s came with two different cables, one speak easy cable with in line mic and volume controls, and another cable that has a built in cable splitter. Both are covered in kevlar. Very high quality.

For anyone interested, you can buy v-moda cables here: http://v-moda.com/cables/


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you ask me - that's a bit too thick....as for the colour


It's about 30% thinner than the original cable, I would ballpark it at 3-4mm. No complaints there! Besides, purple is awesome







(they do come in light gray, dark gray, all black, red)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Cool, now your headphone cable can withstand gunfire.


They are capable if 160k cycles of bend testing with a weight hanging, not bad for a $12 cable imo, great for portable use:


----------



## Anoxy

That v-moda cable comes stock with my Mad Dogs. Absolutely fantastic. Though I have the grey version.


----------



## pez

So
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'll do my best to describe the sound so that you guys can understand it. Keep in mind the only other headphones that I have any real experience with are the Sennheiser HD 280 Pros.
> 
> The overall sound leans to the bass side of the spectrum. Lows are boosted decently but not enough to drown out the mids or the highs. The highs are clear and distinct and not muddied in any way by the increased bass frequencies. Also, there are no sharp ear piercing trebles to be heard. The overall tone of the headphones is very soft sounding. Makes for a pleasant listening experience. I would say that both the lows and the highs do take precedence over the mids. They are quieter than the highs and lows but they are there. I would not say they are drowned out.
> 
> So in short, they are very dynamic headphones with a slight bias towards the low end. I have tried them with a variety of music so far. Sounds good with everything from guitar heavy classic rock to chillstep with reverberating bass. I've tried them with various forms of electronic music along with different kinds of rock. I haven't listening to anything yet that has made me say, "these headphones were obviously not made for this kind of music."
> 
> Hope that makes sense.


Sounds like the Ultrasone sound signature. And the Beyer one. Only difference is how is the soundstage? In your face or appropriately balanced?

And HOT DAMN, my Asgard 2 should be here tomorrow. Too bad I'll be at work too busy slaving away to listen to it







.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So
> Sounds like the Ultrasone sound signature. And the Beyer one. Only difference is how is the soundstage? In your face or appropriately balanced?
> 
> And HOT DAMN, my Asgard 2 should be here tomorrow. Too bad I'll be at work too busy slaving away to listen to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would say the soundstage leans towards being more balanced than in your face. It is very dynamic. Especially on acoustic tracks where you can obviously hear different instruments coming from different directions. These headphones are also capable of picking up echoes from the studio. For instance, on some tracks I am able to hear the singers voice echo in the recording room. Same with guitars. You can hear them echoing off the walls of the studio. I guess it's just small echoes picked up by the recording mic. I know I've never heard anything quite as immersive as that with any other headphones.

By the way, I know how you feel. I my v-modas arrived on Monday and I had to work all day while they were at home waiting for me to come play with them.


----------



## jellybeans69

Decided to order E11 in the end as my portable amp should arrive within a week or two


----------



## pez

Oh my. The Asgard 2 makes my PS3 look like a punk. Sound is beautiful, though. They make these Beyers SHINE. Mids are definitely back...detail is ridiculously better....separation is here, too. Mother of god.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh my. The Asgard 2 makes my PS3 look like a punk. Sound is beautiful, though. They make these Beyers SHINE. Mids are definitely back...detail is ridiculously better....separation is here, too. Mother of god.


Someone please direct pez to OP and re-introduce him to our mascot.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Someone please direct pez to OP and re-introduce him to our mascot.


Lol! Yes, much like that.


----------



## SeekerZA

please make a turn and help me decide on a local headphones, for music , gaming , movies.

Link: *http://www.overclock.net/t/1391898/help-me-decide-headset*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Might be receiving some Klipsch and AKG headphones and earphones to review soon







(New range of klips)


----------



## CptAsian

Back again, and this might be a silly question, but I've just received my M-Audio Studiophile headphones in the mail today, and I also ordered some Beyerdynamic replacement ear pads to go with them, as this seems to almost be a necessity with these headphones. They are brand new, and I want to be cautious, so I just wanted to ask if there is a specific way that I should go about swapping out the ear pads. Thanks!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm on a weird mid-fi binge. I guess borrowing/listening to stuff like the Q701 (just sold) or DT 880 (just bought) for a few weeks at a time gives me a sense of post-purchase affirmation with my end-game gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The K550 is also on my shortlist. DT 770 LE wasn't my cup of tea so I'm curious how the K550 performs. I loved the A900X.


Update: Got the DT 880/250 recently... out of the HD 650/Q 701/DT 880 trio, the 880s reign supreme for my ears.

I'm astonished with how good the DT 880s are after how underwhelmed I was with the DT 770. They are really, really good.. if the DT 880 Pro/250 sounds nearly the same (I've got the Premium) I think they're a better value than the Q701. Superlative sound and comfort for the money.


----------



## TGTBATQ

I didn't even know OCN had a headphone club, fantastic!
Rocking Audeze LCD-2 plugged up to Schiit Bifrost+Schiit Lyr combo through PYST cables resting on a nice custom stand I made.
Good to know there's quite a few enthusiasts!









For those wanting to see, (a lot at HF wanted to)
Stand: http://oi40.tinypic.com/nwbthw.jpg
Setup: http://oi44.tinypic.com/1jqarn.jpg


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> I didn't even know OCN had a headphone club, fantastic!
> Rocking Audeze LCD-2 plugged up to Schiit Bifrost+Schiit Lyr combo through PYST cables resting on a nice custom stand I made.
> Good to know there's quite a few enthusiasts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those wanting to see, (a lot at HF wanted to)
> Stand: http://oi40.tinypic.com/nwbthw.jpg
> Setup: http://oi44.tinypic.com/1jqarn.jpg


Nice to have you with us! Yeah... audio is not a high priority at OCN unfortunately, but we are working on that! Love to see another LCD-2 owner. We now have 3 that I know of! Which tubes are you using with your Lyr?


----------



## TGTBATQ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice to have you with us! Yeah... audio is not a high priority at OCN unfortunately, but we are working on that! Love to see another LCD-2 owner. We now have 3 that I know of! Which tubes are you using with your Lyr?


I'm using the stock GE 6BZ7/6BQ7A tubes, they got raving reviews for a great all-rounder and I have to say i'm very much impressed with them.
I went to a head-fi meet in Austin (about 4.5 hours from me) and there was quite a variety of tubes there, but I must say, I still missed my setup back home despite the mind blowing setups some of these guys had


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Update: Got the DT 880/250 recently... out of the HD 650/Q 701/DT 880 trio, the 880s reign supreme for my ears.
> 
> I'm astonished with how good the DT 880s are after how underwhelmed I was with the DT 770. They are really, really good.. if the DT 880 Pro/250 sounds nearly the same (I've got the Premium) I think they're a better value than the Q701. Superlative sound and comfort for the money.


I think the DT880s are supposed to be nearly polar opposites of each other. Way more neutral. After hours with this Asgard 2, I'm already trying to plan my next headphone upgrade.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think the DT880s are supposed to be nearly polar opposites of each other. Way more neutral. After hours with this Asgard 2, I'm already trying to plan my next headphone upgrade.


HE500 or LCD-2?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think the DT880s are supposed to be nearly polar opposites of each other. Way more neutral. After hours with this Asgard 2, I'm already trying to plan my next headphone upgrade.


I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm getting everything I was missing with the DT 770 Pro/32 in these DT 880s. The most surprising improvement is in the bass -- the DT 880 has bass that is richer not only in quality but also in *quantity*.









Besides that, it has better imaging with a more spacious presentation, extended and highly resolving treble, and a non-recessed mid-range. I find it to be the most balanced and capable of the 650/701/880 trio.

Try the DT 880 Premium/600. You should be able to score them for ~$200 second-hand. I think you'll be impressed.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HE500 or LCD-2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm getting everything I was missing with the DT 770 Pro/32 in these DT 880s. The most surprising improvement is in the bass -- the DT 880 has bass that is richer not only in quality but also in *quantity*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, it has better imaging with a more spacious presentation, extended and highly resolving treble, and a non-recessed mid-range. I find it to be the most balanced and capable of the 650/701/880 trio.
> 
> Try the DT 880 Premium/600. You should be able to score them for ~$200 second-hand. I think you'll be impressed.


I'm fairly happy with the 770s







. Also, I think the fact it's more neutral, probably brings out more of the desired bass you want. For instance, I can't stand my 770s for rock, metal or anything like that. The bass is tighter and punchier on the Grados, and with the amp, the separation between everything is a huge plus.

Needless to say, I'm leaning towards one of the options Noob has mentioned







. Now hopefully I get this pay raise...







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGTBATQ*
> 
> I'm using the stock GE 6BZ7/6BQ7A tubes, they got raving reviews for a great all-rounder and I have to say i'm very much impressed with them.
> I went to a head-fi meet in Austin (about 4.5 hours from me) and there was quite a variety of tubes there, but I must say, I still missed my setup back home despite the mind blowing setups some of these guys had


Nice. If you do tube roll in the future, consider the Green Hornets for the LCD-2. Bugle Boys and Golden Globes are super smooth, but I find the more detailed Green Hornets have better synergy with the LCD-2.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm fairly happy with the 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Also, I think the fact it's more neutral, probably brings out more of the desired bass you want*. For instance, I can't stand my 770s for rock, metal or anything like that. The bass is tighter and punchier on the Grados, and with the amp, the separation between everything is a huge plus.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm leaning towards one of the options Noob has mentioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now hopefully I get this pay raise...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Not sure about that. My DT 770 Pro/32 was giving me less bass quantity than my Q701 (sub-bass aside). It's the most bass-light headphone I've used it recent memory.

The DT 880 clearly has the best bass out of the 650/701/880 in quality, quantity and extension. It's really remarkable.

I think I'm liking it this much mostly because it's the most similar to my JH13 in overall signature of the 3.

Oh no, we're losing another dynamic man to these newfangled (overrated [







]) orthos.


----------



## semajha

I can't thank you guys enough for all the help that's been given. I'm usually the type that buys something and have buyers remorse but so far my audio purchases couldn't make me any happier. Least I can do right now is take the time to rep the people who gave advice. Thanks ya'll!

@OC'ing Noob - My ODac just came into today and all I can say is, WOW. I honestly was not expecting to hear much of a difference but since installing them, I can't stop listening to my music. I had a konnekt 24D before this and I could never get it to sound right. Not to mention, it had some awful drivers and support. But besides my motherboard's sound card, it was the only "real" DAC I had.... The difference is just tremendous but to be fair, maybe my Konnekt 24D was just a bad unit? I was beginning to think that maybe my speakers just didn't sound that great or my amp was to fault but it was the DAC all along. Everything sounds more detailed, crisp, and powerful. I also noticed not needing to crank my volume knob that loud to achieve a better sound... I'm so glad I got this ODac instead of the Schiit Bifrost. My wallet thanks me.

So far I've only tested the ODac with my speakers. I'm waiting on my Asgard 2 before I test my PS500... that should be coming in tomorrow.







I see you got yourself one too, Pez! Nice! Are you experiencing any humming from the unit? I've read on head-fi a lot of people having that issue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I can't thank you guys enough for all the help that's been given. I'm usually the type that buys something and have buyers remorse but so far my audio purchases couldn't make me any happier. Least I can do right now is take the time to rep the people who gave advice. Thanks ya'll!
> 
> @OC'ing Noob - My ODac just came into today and all I can say is, WOW. I honestly was not expecting to hear much of a difference but since installing them, I can't stop listening to my music. I had a konnekt 24D before this and I could never get it to sound right. Not to mention, it had some awful drivers and support. But besides my motherboard's sound card, it was the only "real" DAC I had.... The difference is just tremendous but to be fair, maybe my Konnekt 24D was just a bad unit? I was beginning to think that maybe my speakers just didn't sound that great or my amp was to fault but it was the DAC all along. Everything sounds more detailed, crisp, and powerful. I also noticed not needing to crank my volume knob that loud to achieve a better sound... I'm so glad I got this ODac instead of the Schiit Bifrost. My wallet thanks me.
> 
> So far I've only tested the ODac with my speakers. I'm waiting on my Asgard 2 before I test my PS500... that should be coming in tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you got yourself one too, Pez! Nice! Are you experiencing any humming from the unit? I've read on head-fi a lot of people having that issue.


It's always awesome to hear a fellow enthusiast from benefiting from a great purchase and I am happy to hear you are enjoying the ODAC! I personally enjoyed the same surprise as well when I got mine as well and I was going from a DG to ODAC so I wasn't expecting much. I was pleasantly surprised myself as I use to dismiss the concept of having anything other than a gaming sound card. I know better now... A sound card has its benefits but a nice DAC pays great dividends as well. Plus this one is super tiny. I can easily pack it up and take it between places easily and since I try to visit my parents somewhat often, it has greatly benefited me. I keep a Grado amp and SR60 at home so all I have to do is plug in the DAC!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on, but I'm getting everything I was missing with the DT 770 Pro/32 in these DT 880s. The most surprising improvement is in the bass -- the DT 880 has bass that is richer not only in quality but also in *quantity*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides that, it has better imaging with a more spacious presentation, extended and highly resolving treble, and a non-recessed mid-range. I find it to be the most balanced and capable of the 650/701/880 trio.
> 
> Try the DT 880 Premium/600. You should be able to score them for ~$200 second-hand. I think you'll be impressed.


Yes, but the point I'm getting at is that there are no other 'boosted' attributes of the headphones. I believe they are supposed to have a slight bass hump, and remain fairly neutral the rest of the way...where as the 770s has a bass hump, mid dip, and a treble/high hump.


----------



## Tman5293

So today I compared my v-moda Crossfade M-100s with my friend's Ultrasone Pro 900s. I can tell you now that they sound very different. The v-modas have harder bass hits than the Ultrasones. Much more punchy sounding. However, I noticed that the Ultrasones seem to resonate better than the v-modas. The sound from the Ultrasones is more spacious while the v-modas have a much more compact sound. The Ultrasones seem to have more muffled trebles while the they are much clearer on the v-modas. The mids are also more prevalent on the Ultrasones than the v-modas. But like I said, the trebles on the Ultrasones are nowhere to be found. They seem to be buried under the mids and the lows. The v-modas are all highs and lows while the Ultrasones are all mids and lows.

I personally prefer the sound of the v-modas while he says he likes his Ultrasones. I don't blame him, they're great headphones. It's all just a matter of personal opinion.


----------



## semajha

I wish I could write more but i'm not very articulate... But yes, the ODac is amazing and will keep me satisfied for a long time. What has me curious though, is how those more expensive dacs could offer anything better or is it all just snake's oil at that point?

Before I got my ODac, I was expecting it to be tiny because of comments i've read. but it was still surprising to me once I opened the package... the portability factor is defiantly a plus! I like the way it looks too. I got the RCA version with the matte black paint instead of the brushed metal. Handsome little guy but it's a fingerprint magnet.

Thanks again, OC'ing Noob!

Goodbye, 24D... I won't be missing you.


----------



## semajha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So today I compared my v-moda Crossfade M-100s with my friend's Ultrasone Pro 900s. I can tell you now that they sound very different. The v-modas have harder bass hits than the Ultrasones. Much more punchy sounding. However, I noticed that the Ultrasones seem to resonate better than the v-modas. The sound from the Ultrasones is more spacious while the v-modas have a much more compact sound. The Ultrasones seem to have more muffled trebles while the they are much clearer on the v-modas. The mids are also more prevalent on the Ultrasones than the v-modas. But like I said, the trebles on the Ultrasones are nowhere to be found. They seem to be buried under the mids and the lows. The v-modas are all highs and lows while the Ultrasones are all mids and lows.
> 
> I personally prefer the sound of the v-modas while he says he likes his Ultrasones. I don't blame him, they're great headphones. It's all just a matter of personal opinion.


I purchased and returned the Pro 900 not too long ago. Someone correct me if i'm wrong, but I think the "spacious" sound you're referring too is the sound stage? That spacious sound though, was not something i'm used too and did not like. I agree with the bass description however, I can't say I agree with the absence of treble. I thought the treble was very present and that the mids were too recessed... Overall, I hated the Pro 900s and i'm glad I got the Grado... I'd like to add however, that I did not have an amplifier for those headphones, maybe my impressions would have been different if I had one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I wish I could write more but i'm not very articulate... But yes, the ODac is amazing and will keep me satisfied for a long time. What has me curious though, is how those more expensive dacs could offer anything better or is it all just snake's oil at that point?
> 
> Before I got my ODac, I was expecting it to be tiny because of comments i've read. but it was still surprising to me once I opened the package... the portability factor is defiantly a plus! I like the way it looks too. I got the RCA version with the matte black paint instead of the brushed metal. Handsome little guy but it's a fingerprint magnet.
> 
> Thanks again, OC'ing Noob!
> 
> Goodbye, 24D... I won't be missing you.


Some are and some aren't though I imagine the are would be a lot more than the aren't. DAC's like the Bitfrost are upgradeable if necessary and others may offer additional features, such as tubes or spdif. The ODAC was designed to prove that you can design a good DAC at budget cost. As such, the ODAC is great value for its price.


----------



## SeekerZA

Audio-Technica ATHM50S Professional Monitor Headphones Going for good price second hand. Should i grab it?


----------



## semajha

those headphones can be bought for $100 brand new now. if you can get them cheaper and they're in good conditions, then by all means go for it!


----------



## SeekerZA

Its on sale for R1520 by me. Shipped. Where is the shop selling it for brand new? I'd like to work out how much is shipping to me and total. To South Africa


----------



## semajha

Excuse my ignorance. I just automatically assumed you were an American... Amazon.com and I think bhphotovideo has them for $100 not sure how much it would cost to ship and I would reccommend staying away from bhphotovideo. Have you checked eBay?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

New line of Klipsch things coming out (I was invited to an event by a PR company, and thus have this information) + my initial impressions:
Boombox type:
*KMC3:*
Pros:
Good overall sound, with a nice bass.
Has USB connectivity for charging devices whilst they play
3.5mm jack input
Quite portable, although a little ont he heavy side
Nice bay for putting your device
Touch controls for on/off etc

Cons:
Bluetooth connectivity was quite slow
Price is around £350

*Earphones:
S3M:*
Pros:
Share a lot of the same good quality traits as the S4
S4's little brother
MSRP at £40 - so very affordable
Mic included
Earphone tips are comfortable
Good balance through the freq range

Cons:
Bass was a little on the weak side - but that's being picky.

*X7i*
Pros:
Nice construction for the outer shell
mic included
nice highs

cons:
Price is £180
accentuated mids
relatively lost lows - not well extended


----------



## SeekerZA

Placed order and hope it pulls through. How would you rate those headphones? For Gaming and Music? Running off a Asus D2X


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Placed order and hope it pulls through. How would you rate those headphones? For Gaming and Music? Running off a Asus D2X


sorry which ones?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry which ones?


M50S I believe was what he decided on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> M50S I believe was what he decided on.


ah ok i wouldn't be worried about driving those headphones - even through a DG let alone D2X


----------



## SeekerZA

Audio-Technica ATHM50S Professional Monitor Headphones. As appose to What i would have gotten locally being between these 2:

CM Storm Sirus S 5.1 Surround Sound Headset

Turtle Beach PC Ear Force Z6a 5.1 Surround Sound Headset

True 5.1 Headsets. I was going to go ahead and purchase then i thought let me just ask those of you who have already heard and own good audio gear. OC'ing Noob has been very helpfull especially since im from another area where good headsets in certain price area's are hard to come across. In my case i knew nothing.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Audio-Technica ATHM50S Professional Monitor Headphones. As appose to What i would have gotten locally being between these 2:
> 
> CM Storm Sirus S 5.1 Surround Sound Headset
> 
> Turtle Beach PC Ear Force Z6a 5.1 Surround Sound Headset
> 
> True 5.1 Headsets. I was going to go ahead and purchase then i thought let me just ask those of you who have already heard and own good audio gear. OC'ing Noob has been very helpfull especially since im from another area where good headsets in certain price area's are hard to come across. In my case i knew nothing.


they'll be fine to be driven man - you'll experience a MUCH better audio quality - give your brain time to adjust to the M50's - they have a different type of nature to them vs your old headsets (which have a more boomy sound with a lack of real detail







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Placed order and hope it pulls through. How would you rate those headphones? For Gaming and Music? Running off a Asus D2X


Gaming: Not great but definitely serviceable. They are closed back headphones (which you need for sound isolation/leakage prevention) so the sound stage is somewhat diminished. This really only matters if you are using surround sound software and pinpointing enemy location by sound and even then, it doesn't matter much to be honest as long as you know the general direction where footsteps are coming from (left, right, front, back). For music, considering your available budget, they will be great however, much better than any headset you probably listened to. I would have preferred to recommend either the DT770 or K550, but if the DT770 wasn't in your price range, the K550 most assuredly would not be either.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Gaming: Not great but definitely serviceable. They are closed back headphones (which you need for sound isolation/leakage prevention) so the sound stage is somewhat diminished. This really only matters if you are using surround sound software and pinpointing enemy location by sound and even then, it doesn't matter much to be honest as long as you know the general direction where footsteps are coming from (left, right, front, back). For music, considering your available budget, they will be great however, much better than any headset you probably listened to. I would have preferred to recommend either the DT770 or K550, but if the DT770 wasn't in your price range, the K550 most assuredly would not be either.


To be honest...I game with my D2K's at times...I'm always jaw dropped at sounds coming from places I never heard, even till this day.
Open backs are great for gaming....but not so great if you want to be immersed (due to poor isolation).


----------



## SeekerZA

Wow now im nervous and excited. But after getting a better understanding of quality i know that somewhere close down the road i'll be getting my next pair







Thanks for help. Will give feedback of my experience. Just hope the gaming does justice. BF3 especially


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Wow now im nervous and excited. But after getting a better understanding of quality i know that somewhere close down the road i'll be getting my next pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help. Will give feedback of my experience. Just hope the gaming does justice. BF3 especially


Oh trust me it will.
Putting XB700's vs D2k's was like going from a ford to a ferrari whilst playing BF3 - sometimes I literally looked back and was thinking someone was walking next to me (but in reality that was footsteps of my teammates in game)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Wow now im nervous and excited. But after getting a better understanding of quality i know that somewhere close down the road i'll be getting my next pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help. Will give feedback of my experience. Just hope the gaming does justice. BF3 especially


Let me clarify... they aren't bad for gaming by any means, it is just that being closed back, they are not as ideal for gaming as opposed to an AKG K701 for instance. The thing is, open and semi-open headphones have 0 sound isolation and does not prevent sound leakage at all. Everyone around you hears your headphones and you have outside noise leaking in and distorting your sounds. What you will notice with the M50 however is where it lacks slightly in soundstage, it greatly compensates with quality (well...quality for its price) and sound is more clear and detailed. Gaming for FSP however is mainly footsteps, gun effects, and voices with the intermittent background music so you will be fine IMHO. The M50 are fairly efficient as well and should not need an amp at all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let us know when you get the M50's SeekerZA and how you are enjoying them!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> I wish I could write more but i'm not very articulate... But yes, the ODac is amazing and will keep me satisfied for a long time. What has me curious though, is how those more expensive dacs could offer anything better or is it all just snake's oil at that point?


The guy who designed it apparently can't tell it from his $1200+ Benchmark DAC1 in blind tests. More here: http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2012/04/odac-released.html

His goal wasn't just to build a cheap audio solution, rather build a perfectly transparent one as cheap as possible. The o2 is as far as measurements support; if you want to go past that anyways, it's up to you.


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

Me once more.

Sadly the ATH900X's are of my list of headphones I can buy.

Not only do I not trust the sellers on Amazon they would take nearly a month to get hear and I would have to pay god knows what for import tax in the UK.

Slightly pissed about it but hey.

So any other ideas in the UK?

Budget of £200 again.

EDIT: The AKG K701's look very nice.


----------



## SeekerZA

Thanks so much for helping out. It would probably arrive at my door in 2 weeks time minimum. You all have gotten me sucked into The better, more crisp sounds available to my ears. I've been browsing and saw this LCD-2 headphones. DAMN! that Price. Here is link i came across

http://www.head-fi.org/products/audeze-lcd2-planar-magnetic-headphones

My question is WHO OWNS Or have Heard those Headphones? I'm really interested to hear How far quality of sounds go if money is no object. Just want to expand my understanding of what quality headphones are and should sound like.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks so much for helping out. It would probably arrive at my door in 2 weeks time minimum. You all have gotten me sucked into The better, more crisp sounds available to my ears. I've been browsing and saw this LCD-2 headphones. DAMN! that Price. Here is link i came across
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audeze-lcd2-planar-magnetic-headphones
> 
> My question is WHO OWNS Or have Heard those Headphones? I'm really interested to hear How far quality of sounds go if money is no object. Just want to expand my understanding of what quality headphones are and should sound like.


OC'ing Noob, bumblebee1980, and TGTBATQ have one. That's what the OP is for, right?

They were also tested on multiple people and on a dummy head (simulated in-ear measurements, actual in-ear measurements, and blinded subjective preference ratings), along with five other headphones, in a pretty decent AES paper too. Most details are here-they're HP1 btw, but the others aren't quite listed in order:
http://seanolive.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-relationship-between-perception-and.html


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Thanks so much for helping out. It would probably arrive at my door in 2 weeks time minimum. You all have gotten me sucked into The better, more crisp sounds available to my ears. I've been browsing and saw this LCD-2 headphones. DAMN! that Price. Here is link i came across
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/audeze-lcd2-planar-magnetic-headphones
> 
> My question is WHO OWNS Or have Heard those Headphones? I'm really interested to hear How far quality of sounds go if money is no object. Just want to expand my understanding of what quality headphones are and should sound like.


I actually wrote a short impression piece on it. Every time I try to work on my actual review though I get sidetracked. The LCD-2's are great bang for buck high end headphones, though hardly the best. Best would be those super expensive electrostatic headphones. Sennheiser HD800 are really great dynamic headphones which also make great gaming headphones though using them for that seems a bit of a waste. You also have the $2K LCD-3's that are pretty overpriced IMO but they supposedly sound great as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Me once more.
> 
> Sadly the ATH900X's are of my list of headphones I can buy.
> 
> Not only do I not trust the sellers on Amazon they would take nearly a month to get hear and I would have to pay god knows what for import tax in the UK.
> 
> Slightly pissed about it but hey.
> 
> So any other ideas in the UK?
> 
> Budget of £200 again.
> 
> EDIT: The AKG K701's look very nice.


Are you only buying from Amazon? Also, the K701's need an amp or sound card with an amp. Do you have either of those? I would also ask Totally Dubbed where some good places to shop for headphones are in UK. I believe he resides there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Amazon, iheadphones, amp3, hifiheadphones, hand held audio are places to buy from


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So today I compared my v-moda Crossfade M-100s with my friend's Ultrasone Pro 900s. I can tell you now that they sound very different. The v-modas have harder bass hits than the Ultrasones. Much more punchy sounding. However, I noticed that the Ultrasones seem to resonate better than the v-modas. The sound from the Ultrasones is more spacious while the v-modas have a much more compact sound. The Ultrasones seem to have more muffled trebles while the they are much clearer on the v-modas. The mids are also more prevalent on the Ultrasones than the v-modas. But like I said, the trebles on the Ultrasones are nowhere to be found. They seem to be buried under the mids and the lows. The v-modas are all highs and lows while the Ultrasones are all mids and lows.
> 
> I personally prefer the sound of the v-modas while he says he likes his Ultrasones. I don't blame him, they're great headphones. It's all just a matter of personal opinion.


Hmm that's interesting. My brother should be down today and hopefully I told him to bring his headphones with him before he left.

But I remember the soundstage being very narrow on the 750s. Maybe the amp will open them up enough for me to like them, though.


----------



## Tatakai All

Anyone know of any good tubes to roll with a little Bravo v1 for my DT 770 and Senn 595? I currently have the stock one it came with and a Matsu****a / National that I'm using atm.


----------



## biatchi

If it takes 6922's like the Indeed G2 I like Mullards and Brimars, don't have either of those headphones though.


----------



## pez

How much do you enjoy your DT 770s with the tube amp as is? I personally can't imagine the 770s being warmer and liking it.


----------



## Arizonian

Well guys since April 19th I saw my DAC leave the house.....today I'm smiling with a working HD650 being pushed again.









If your seeing the smiley faCe with head phones on biting his lip right now on my avatar.....that's because it's me right now browsing OCN.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well guys since April 19th I saw my DAC leave the house.....today I'm smiling with a working HD650 being pushed again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your seeing the smiley faCe with head phones on biting his lip right now on my avatar.....that's because it's me right now browsing OCN.


Nice! I take it you got it back then. Glad you are back to blissful listening again!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well guys since April 19th I saw my DAC leave the house.....today I'm smiling with a working HD650 being pushed again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your seeing the smiley faCe with head phones on biting his lip right now on my avatar.....that's because it's me right now browsing OCN.


Nice im glad you got them back mate, took long enough!.

First time posting here and ill post some pics of my setup when i can. For now, i own, 770 pros, HD 650s and Currently using the HD800s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Nice im glad you got them back mate, took long enough!.
> 
> First time posting here and ill post some pics of my setup when i can. For now, i own, 770 pros, HD 650s and Currently using the HD800s


Welcome to the club! Nice cans you are rocking there. How are you liking the HD800's?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Nice im glad you got them back mate, took long enough!.
> 
> First time posting here and ill post some pics of my setup when i can. For now, i own, 770 pros, HD 650s and Currently using the HD800s


Thanks guys. I'm glad too. I haven't listened to music for recreation since. My speakers are basic computer speakers and now I'm spoiled.







They're next year's project to do it right. In the meantime it's cans.

Now to go back to Bumblebee's video of Metallica I woke up one Saturday to that she posted and listen to it properly while watching it. As well as any of the other audio links that were provided.

BTW Nice little collection Aaranu.







Looking at you HD800.


----------



## Aaranu

Thanks guys! I like them a lot! With my old headphones i was just driving them off a essence stx but i went up to my local dealer (bought them 650s there) and i inquired about the hd800s and i was very lucky as they had a demo unit. Lets just say i wasnt going home empty handed. I did how ever spend a lot more then i wanted on the DAC/Amp. At first i listened to a $600 dollar amp and it sounded alright, i was impressed. I then asked the sales rep if i could try the amp next to it, it was a Lehmann audio linear and it sounded incredible, so i came home with that one. Had to wait a week for the order, longest wait in my life. Ive yet to try the other cans with the amp as i want to use the hd800s every opportunity i get.

I did have a friend come around and try them out, she is just used to her apple in ears and the hd598s i gave her, She did not want to take them off


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow very nice!
Lucky man to be spending that amounts of money







!


----------



## Aaranu

Hahaah thanks, I wouldnt say luckily, maybe just fortunate. I work pretty much full time, but still live at home, i dont drive or drink or really go out that much. My expenditures are really low so i can buy what i desire. It wont be like this forever, so ill buy what i can now hahah!


----------



## scyy

Who all here is into IEM's? I am trying to decide on something to upgrade my heir audio 3.ai's with but can't make up my mind on even a group of IEM's to narrow down the choices. I'm mainly looking for some 4 way armature driver IEM's and likely can't afford customs.(At least can't justify it to myself yet, lol.)

EDIT: I should probably actually add the type of music and sound sig I'm most interested in. I like a balanced sound with good bass reproduction, I don't like overwhelming bass that drowns out the rest of the range but given that hiphop is one of my favorite genres I need something with some substance in the lows, I don't mind being a bit bright but I would rather not have anything to highcentric like grados. I listen to a pretty wide range of music with my main focuses being hiphop and rock though.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scyy*
> 
> Who all here is into IEM's? I am trying to decide on something to upgrade my heir audio 3.ai's with but can't make up my mind on even a group of IEM's to narrow down the choices. I'm mainly looking for some 4 way armature driver IEM's and likely can't afford customs.(At least can't justify it to myself yet, lol.)


Check out the Aurisonics ASG-2 maybe?

It would help if you described what kind of sound sig you're after though. Something similar to the 3.Ai?


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Check out the Aurisonics ASG-2 maybe?
> 
> It would help if you described what kind of sound sig you're after though. Something similar to the 3.Ai?


I think I beat you to the punch with my edit! lol. I just looked into those and they look real nice. I'll have to read a few reviews on em.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had the asg1s....I would stay away from them, unless you're a performer on stage.
I would suggest:
Heir4a - natural upgrade
Audeo pfe232 - mids are a little tamed but the lows are a lot better than the heirs
Westone4 - neural sounding with a boost in lows


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had the asg1s....I would stay away from them, unless you're a performer on stage.
> I would suggest:
> Heir4a - natural upgrade
> Audeo pfe232 - mids are a little tamed but the lows are a lot better than the heirs
> Westone4 - neural sounding with a boost in lows


The 4ai's and westone4's are both ones I had looked at closely before and were probably near the top of what I was already considering. I like the build quality of heirs and the wooden inlays over the westones but both sound like they would sound great.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had the asg1s....I would stay away from them, unless you're a performer on stage.
> I would suggest:
> Heir4a - natural upgrade
> Audeo pfe232 - mids are a little tamed but the lows are a lot better than the heirs
> Westone4 - neural sounding with a boost in lows


fyi, ASG-1 is nothing like the ASG-2. I had the 1.2 revision and they are crap unless you eq...then they become bearable. Aurisonics also just released an ASG-1.3 which is their second revision on the original ASG-1.

Anyway, if you're interested in the ASG-2, lots of impressions and reviews have been pouring in on the Aurisonics thread over at head-fi here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/606471/aurisonics-impressions-reviews-discussions-thread/3375#post_9446816


----------



## Anoxy

If you're into hip-hop I would stay away from the 4.Ai. I had them for a while and they are a good neutral iem, but bass production is very underwhelming for that type of music.

Now that I read what you're looking for, I think the ASG-2 is a perfect candidate. Also, you said you can't afford customs, but there are some very reasonably priced options out there that would suit you quite well. For example, the 1964 Ears V3 is only $425 and the sound sig would be perfect for you, and a linear upgrade from the 3.Ai.


----------



## pez

I was into IEMs, but ever since the Triple.fi 10s, I haven't really looked back. I'm so in love with them, I haven't had the desire for anything but a custom as my next step up.


----------



## Aaranu

I own the sennheiser IE80s and they are amazing, Dont see myself using anything else for a long time.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you only buying from Amazon? Also, the K701's need an amp or sound card with an amp. Do you have either of those? I would also ask Totally Dubbed where some good places to shop for headphones are in UK. I believe he resides there.


I have neither of those.

Looks like I am back to square one again.


----------



## pez

You could get a K701, but he's just saying you'd be severely underwhelmed by its sound. If you were able to save up another $100-200 relatively quickly for an amp or soundcard with a headphone amplifier, then it would be worth it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> If you're into hip-hop I would stay away from the 4.Ai. I had them for a while and they are a good neutral iem, but bass production is very underwhelming for that type of music.
> 
> Now that I read what you're looking for, I think the ASG-2 is a perfect candidate. Also, you said you can't afford customs, but there are some very reasonably priced options out there that would suit you quite well. For example, the 1964 Ears V3 is only $425 and the sound sig would be perfect for you, and a linear upgrade from the 3.Ai.


That's where my PFE232's satisfy me








Also the EX1000 could be another option to look at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was into IEMs, but ever since the Triple.fi 10s, I haven't really looked back. I'm so in love with them, I haven't had the desire for anything but a custom as my next step up.


TF10's are also a great choice, but their mids are very veiled.


----------



## JAM3S121

Just bought sound magic eh11's for the gym and casual use... http://www.amazon.com/SoundMAGIC-EH11-Sports-In-Ear-Headphones/dp/B005HP3OCO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368892492&sr=8-1&keywords=soundmagic+eh11

Thinking about possibly getting a objective dac/amp for my v moda m100s soon! These headphones sound great once you add some mids into the EQ, female vocals were a little too recessed for my liking before.. but thats cause its all mainly electro i listen too


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's where my PFE232's satisfy me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the EX1000 could be another option to look at.
> TF10's are also a great choice, but their mids are very veiled.


Yeah, but that's my kinda thing







.


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

I am now looking at a few options after a day of research.

1: Grado SR125i's
2: ATH A700X's
3:SoundMagic HP100's
4: AKG K550's

I am still up for suggestions ect.

I have plans for buying a AMP and DAC for Christmas this year.


----------



## JAM3S121

a lot of people on head-fi love the soundmagic h100's but they don't fit well on people that have larger heads i think.


----------



## Tsar

I have a medium/small sized head in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I am now looking at a few options after a day of research.
> 
> 1: Grado SR125i's
> 2: ATH A700X's
> 3:SoundMagic HP100's
> 4: AKG K550's
> 
> I am still up for suggestions ect.
> 
> I have plans for buying a AMP and DAC for Christmas this year.


What music did you like listening to again?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What music did you like listening to again?


Also I might suggest sennheiser's to that list - they are readily available in the UK.


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

I listen to Queen and other 60's rock.

Also stray into 50's music with some mild use for younger music such as nirvana but mainly 50's-70's

Nothing bass heavy and no heavy rock in any way. Very little electronica.

I do also listen to some music on Vinyl such as Queen, Beatles and The Kinks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I listen to Queen and other 60's rock.
> 
> Also stray into 50's music with some mild use for younger music such as nirvana but mainly 50's-70's
> 
> Nothing bass heavy and no heavy rock in any way. Very little electronica.
> 
> I do also listen to some music on Vinyl such as Queen, Beatles and The Kinks.


In that case I would definitely recommend the Grados and the K550.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> If it takes 6922's like the Indeed G2 I like Mullards and Brimars, don't have either of those headphones though.


I've been checking out Mullards and went the the Matsu****a's instead but I'm definitely going to give 'em a try. I've never heard of Brimers, but than again I'm a noob, so I'll check them out. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much do you enjoy your DT 770s with the tube amp as is? I personally can't imagine the 770s being warmer and liking it.


Maybe it's just my personal preference but I enjoy having the balance of mids that this little tube amp +Matsu****a tube brings forward with my DT 770s. To be totally honest though, I like how it better with my Senn 595s more.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In that case I would definitely recommend the Grados and the K550.


We already went through that, apparently grados are not readily available.

I am still thinking of some used HD600s/650s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> We already went through that, apparently grados are not readily available.
> 
> I am still thinking of some used HD600s/650s


grados definitely are...
http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRADO-SR125i-Grado-Headphones/dp/B0006GCCWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368926417&sr=8-1&keywords=Grado+SR125i

http://www.petertyson.co.uk/ebuttonz/ebz_product_pages/grado_sr125i.shtml?googlecpc


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> We already went through that, apparently grados are not readily available.
> 
> I am still thinking of some used HD600s/650s


If I recalled correctly... it was the A900X that were no longer being sold directly by Amazon, so he is now choosing which one to get again.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> grados definitely are...
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/GRADO-SR125i-Grado-Headphones/dp/B0006GCCWW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1368926417&sr=8-1&keywords=Grado+SR125i
> 
> http://www.petertyson.co.uk/ebuttonz/ebz_product_pages/grado_sr125i.shtml?googlecpc


Huh...I was told several times they weren't sold in the UK. I guess that is what I get for listening to headfi


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> I've been checking out Mullards and went the the Matsu****a's instead but I'm definitely going to give 'em a try. I've never heard of Brimers, but than again I'm a noob, so I'll check them out. Thanks.
> Maybe it's just my personal preference but I enjoy having the balance of mids that this little tube amp +Matsu****a tube brings forward with my DT 770s. To be totally honest though, I like how it better with my Senn 595s more.


I have no experience with tube amps, but I figured that was a good question to answer for someone who does. I enjoy my 770s out of my Asgard 2 very much, and I find it even improves the sound to the point where they aren't really enjoyable unamped







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I listen to Queen and other 60's rock.
> 
> Also stray into 50's music with some mild use for younger music such as nirvana but mainly 50's-70's
> 
> Nothing bass heavy and no heavy rock in any way. Very little electronica.
> 
> I do also listen to some music on Vinyl such as Queen, Beatles and The Kinks.


Aren't the SR225is still in your price range? 200 euro? If so, I've heard that's the sweet spot. You can't go wrong with Grados for rock.


----------



## Tman5293

I have a few questions I hope that someone would be willing to answer. My current audio setup is Computer/Samsung Galaxy SIII > FiiO E07K > v-moda Crossfade M-100. With that being said, I bought the FiiO and the v-modas with mobile listening in mind. Mid-high end closed back headphones and portable DAC/AMP that connects over USB to my phone for mobile listening in public places (hence the closed back cans).

Now here comes the questions. These have been rattling around in my head for a while now. I bought that equipment because it was ideal for mobile listening. However, I use the exact same setup at home. I just plug the DAC into my computer and I get the exact same audio that I get out of my mobile setup. However, what if I wanted to go with a desktop setup? I did no research on this as I was originally buying with the intention of a completely mobile audio rig, which is what I got. But now I'm interested in desktop DACs and AMPs and possibly a set of open back headphones. However, I have no idea what to look for. What are my options as far as desktop AMPs and DACs go? What are the best open back headphones for the kind of music I like (everything from electronic music to rock and roll)? I also would like to know the difference between a DAC and an ODAC. Also, I currently have a DAC/AMP combo unit. What are the advantages of having a separate DAC and AMP setup? How much does a decent desktop setup usually cost?

I realize that's a lot of questions but I would really like some answers. I'm considering getting into the Hi-Fi market at some point and while I really enjoy what I already have (best audio setup I've ever owned) I would really like to delve deeper.

Thanks in advance for any answers to my questions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have a few questions I hope that someone would be willing to answer. My current audio setup is Computer/Samsung Galaxy SIII > FiiO E07K > v-moda Crossfade M-100. With that being said, I bought the FiiO and the v-modas with mobile listening in mind. Mid-high end closed back headphones and portable DAC/AMP that connects over USB to my phone for mobile listening in public places (hence the closed back cans).
> 
> Now here comes the questions. These have been rattling around in my head for a while now. I bought that equipment because it was ideal for mobile listening. However, I use the exact same setup at home. I just plug the DAC into my computer and I get the exact same audio that I get out of my mobile setup. However, what if I wanted to go with a desktop setup? I did no research on this as I was originally buying with the intention of a completely mobile audio rig, which is what I got. But now I'm interested in desktop DACs and AMPs and possibly a set of open back headphones. However, I have no idea what to look for. What are my options as far as desktop AMPs and DACs go? What are the best open back headphones for the kind of music I like (everything from electronic music to rock and roll)? I also would like to know the difference between a DAC and an ODAC. Also, I currently have a DAC/AMP combo unit. What are the advantages of having a separate DAC and AMP setup? How much does a decent desktop setup usually cost?
> 
> - ODAC is a specific model of DAC's sold be a selected group of retailers, such as JDS Labs.
> - The advantages of going for a separate DAC and Amp setup is that you can use a DAC with different amps and an amp with different DAC's
> - Modi/Magni is a highly recommended DAC/amp setup (I understand Arizonian really likes his DAC) as well as the O2/ODAC setup.
> - For the genres you listen to, I would recommend DT880 Pro/Premium or HE400 for midrange and LCD-2 for high end. I understand the Ultrasone Pro 900 is great for EDM as well as the HE500
> 
> I realize that's a lot of questions but I would really like some answers. I considering getting into the Hi-Fi market at some point and while I really enjoy what I already have (best audio setup I've ever owned) I would really like to delve deeper.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers to my questions.


Provided some answers


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Provided some answers


Thank you. I will look into those headphones and the DAC/AMP setup.


----------



## Tsar

In the UK I can grab some Grado SR22i's fro £199.99

What would they be like over the 900X's and the others I suggested?

I keep on reading the Grados are a bit meh which seems to be conflicting.


----------



## Tman5293

So I looked into getting the magni/modi combo and saw that it's $200 for the set. Now I have another question. Is that a considerable upgrade from my FiiO E07K? I realize that it's more than twice the cost but is there a big enough difference in audio quality to justify the cost?

EDIT: If I were to get a set of high impedance open back headphones, would it not make more sense for me to just a get a FiiO E09K to go with my E07K? It can power headphones with up to 600 ohm impedance. The final cost would be $198 versus $200 for the magni/modi. Also this topic brings me to another question. What is the reasoning for buying high impedance headphones that require an amp to power?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> In the UK I can grab some Grado SR22i's fro £199.99
> 
> What would they be like over the 900X's and the others I suggested?
> 
> I keep on reading the Grados are a bit meh which seems to be conflicting.


Hey man, just a heads up, from June to July, I'm off to the usa. I could buy something from there for you and post it to you when I'm back in the UK. Just giving you a extra option


----------



## Tsar

After looking at the Grado's I see some problems.

They seem to be of a low build quality and very uncomfortable

Why are buying headphones so darn confusing.

Also why do no shops have any decent headphones to try out.

Totally Dubbed:

Cheers for the option, I will keep it in mind if I can't find anything in the UK.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Where abouts in the UK are you? Hand held audio near London have a nice range of earphones and possibly headphones. Pj hi fi in Guildford have a lovely set of headphones to try out too. You can also go to a closing hmv, to possibly demo some sennheisers


----------



## Tsar

I am in Hampshire so we only have boats and castles. No audio equipment.

We do have a very good Oxfam with loads of LP's in it though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> After looking at the Grado's I see some problems.
> 
> They seem to be of a low build quality and very uncomfortable
> 
> Why are buying headphones so darn confusing.
> 
> Also why do no shops have any decent headphones to try out.
> 
> Totally Dubbed:
> 
> Cheers for the option, I will keep it in mind if I can't find anything in the UK.


I don't personally know about any build issues with Grados as my SR60 has continued to service me admirably aside from a cable issue caused by a kitten. As far as comfort goes, as long as you take some time to adjust the headband it will feel fine.


----------



## liquidzoo

Need some help. Rather than retyping everything, please see this.

Still pissed...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Need some help. Rather than retyping everything, please see this.
> 
> Still pissed...


So it looks like there is a Microsoft store near you. According to this map anyway:

http://www.bing.com/maps/#Y3A9MzMuNTAyMjE2fi0xMTEuOTI4MjEyJmx2bD0xNyZzdHk9ciZydHA9cG9zLjMzLjM5Mzg3OV8tMTExLjkyOTA2Ml84NTI4MiUyQyUyMEFaX19fZV9+cG9zLjMzLjUwMjI5N18tMTExLjkyODgyNF83MDE0JTIwRSUyMENhbWVsYmFjayUyMFJkJTJDJTIwU2NvdHRzZGFsZSUyQyUyMEFaJTIwODUyNTFfX19lXyZtb2RlPUQmcnRvcD0wfjB+MH4=

My recommendation would be to head over there and pick up a set of v-moda headphones. They sell v-moda's full line and I think you'll love the sound of the M-100s. All of their headphones are closed back so you will have no problem with isolation. I think you'll find the sound signature to be very close to your DT770s. The M-100s have some pretty punchy, chest thumping bass. Of course if you're not looking to spend $300 on headphones, they also sell the LP2 for $200. I honestly think that if you listen to the sound of the M-100s you may like them even better than the Beyer's. Not to mention all of their headphones are built like tanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I looked into getting the magni/modi combo and saw that it's $200 for the set. Now I have another question. Is that a considerable upgrade from my FiiO E07K? I realize that it's more than twice the cost but is there a big enough difference in audio quality to justify the cost?
> 
> From what I heard, the is comparable to an ODAC which makes it automatically better than any FiiO DAC IMHO. The Magni is looks great stacked with the Modi and is a great entry level amp. Again, IMO it should sound better than a FiiO in terms of listening experience. FiiO serves as a great entry level mobile audio solution, where space and battery life matters a lot as well. The Modi/Magni is more so a dedicated desktop setup focused on audio quality more IMO.
> 
> EDIT: If I were to get a set of high impedance open back headphones, would it not make more sense for me to just a get a FiiO E09K to go with my E07K? It can power headphones with up to 600 ohm impedance. The final cost would be $198 versus $200 for the magni/modi. Also this topic brings me to another question. What is the reasoning for buying high impedance headphones that require an amp to power?
> 
> I personally feel like the Schiit budget stack is ultimately a better choice if you are going for a more enjoyable listening experience. Now there are some guys out there that prefer the FiiO products even for desktop usage and that's fine too if that is what you prefer.


Answered


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I looked into getting the magni/modi combo and saw that it's $200 for the set. Now I have another question. Is that a considerable upgrade from my FiiO E07K? I realize that it's more than twice the cost but is there a big enough difference in audio quality to justify the cost?
> 
> EDIT: If I were to get a set of high impedance open back headphones, would it not make more sense for me to just a get a FiiO E09K to go with my E07K? It can power headphones with up to 600 ohm impedance. The final cost would be $198 versus $200 for the magni/modi. Also this topic brings me to another question. What is the reasoning for buying high impedance headphones that require an amp to power?


Most of these points were covered above, but my opinions are a bit different.

It really depends on the headphones and personal preference to some extent, as to if anything is worth it. Usually I'd say not.

Are you saying that the final cost when adding E09K is $198? Isn't the cost more like $110 for just the amp? Or you're just comparing total amp/DAC cost to another amp/DAC cost? You should really ignore price tags when considering audio gear. In either case, if you get really high impedance or insensitive headphones, I'd say to just get an amp and use the E07K as the DAC. A Magni's not going to get angry if you use it with something other than its brother Modi.

As for high impedance headphones, the impedance depends on the design of the driver. There could be a performance advantage to using a thinner wire (less weight) and more windings (more effect from magnetic flux), both of which increase impedance. As for the extent of effects, how much, it really depends and doesn't seem to be that clear. But it's also a chicken and egg kind of thing. High-impedance headphones were used in studios so they could just tap speaker lines, also so they can be run in parallel and not draw ungodly amounts of current, also because the gear had no problem with the higher voltages needed. So when audiophiles wanted to use these, maybe they already had high-output sources, so it was okay, or they got a headphone amp. And so, future designers could make high-impedance headphones because the target market already has the gear and expectation for that, and so the cycle continues.

Except not really, as things are trending down and the iPod plus related successors, plus phones and all, exist.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have a few questions I hope that someone would be willing to answer. My current audio setup is Computer/Samsung Galaxy SIII > FiiO E07K > v-moda Crossfade M-100. With that being said, I bought the FiiO and the v-modas with mobile listening in mind. Mid-high end closed back headphones and portable DAC/AMP that connects over USB to my phone for mobile listening in public places (hence the closed back cans).
> 
> Now here comes the questions. These have been rattling around in my head for a while now. I bought that equipment because it was ideal for mobile listening. However, I use the exact same setup at home. I just plug the DAC into my computer and I get the exact same audio that I get out of my mobile setup. However, what if I wanted to go with a desktop setup? I did no research on this as I was originally buying with the intention of a completely mobile audio rig, which is what I got. But now I'm interested in desktop DACs and AMPs and possibly a set of open back headphones. However, I have no idea what to look for. What are my options as far as desktop AMPs and DACs go? What are the best open back headphones for the kind of music I like (everything from electronic music to rock and roll)? I also would like to know the difference between a DAC and an ODAC. Also, I currently have a DAC/AMP combo unit. What are the advantages of having a separate DAC and AMP setup? How much does a decent desktop setup usually cost?
> 
> I realize that's a lot of questions but I would really like some answers. I'm considering getting into the Hi-Fi market at some point and while I really enjoy what I already have (best audio setup I've ever owned) I would really like to delve deeper.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answers to my questions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Provided some answers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Thank you. I will look into those headphones and the DAC/AMP setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Answered


Noob pretty much summed it up pretty well, and took my two suggestions (880s + M&M Stack).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Most of these points were covered above, but my opinions are a bit different.
> 
> It really depends on the headphones and personal preference to some extent, as to if anything is worth it. Usually I'd say not.
> 
> Are you saying that the final cost when adding E09K is $198? Isn't the cost more like $110 for just the amp? Or you're just comparing total amp/DAC cost to another amp/DAC cost? You should really ignore price tags when considering audio gear. In either case, if you get really high impedance or insensitive headphones, I'd say to just get an amp and use the E07K as the DAC. A Magni's not going to get angry if you use it with something other than its brother Modi.
> 
> As for high impedance headphones, the impedance depends on the design of the driver. There could be a performance advantage to using a thinner wire (less weight) and more windings (more effect from magnetic flux), both of which increase impedance. As for the extent of effects, how much, it really depends and doesn't seem to be that clear. But it's also a chicken and egg kind of thing. High-impedance headphones were used in studios so they could just tap speaker lines, also so they can be run in parallel and not draw ungodly amounts of current, also because the gear had no problem with the higher voltages needed. So when audiophiles wanted to use these, maybe they already had high-output sources, so it was okay, or they got a headphone amp. And so, future designers could make high-impedance headphones because the target market already has the gear and expectation for that, and so the cycle continues.
> 
> Except not really, as things are trending down and the iPod plus related successors, plus phones and all, exist.


I was thinking this as well (the first part)...

You could be better off getting the headphones, then the Magni, and if you don't like how the FiiO performs in combination with it, look for a DAC. The Magni is a wonderful amp for what it is. At a $99 price point, I would recommend it over any of the FiiO options...unless you're looking for portability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> In the UK I can grab some Grado SR22i's fro £199.99
> 
> What would they be like over the 900X's and the others I suggested?
> 
> I keep on reading the Grados are a bit meh which seems to be conflicting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> After looking at the Grado's I see some problems.
> 
> They seem to be of a low build quality and very uncomfortable
> 
> Why are buying headphones so darn confusing.
> 
> Also why do no shops have any decent headphones to try out.
> 
> Totally Dubbed:
> 
> Cheers for the option, I will keep it in mind if I can't find anything in the UK.


I've never had build quality issues between the 3 pairs that have been in my family. They are definitely not the most comfy, but there are mods that are meant to improve that. I don't think you'd have quality issues unless you truly abused them...and then again, when you spend over $80 for any pair of headphones, why would you not take utmost care of them?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Need some help. Rather than retyping everything, please see this.
> 
> Still pissed...


Yeah I am not surprised. You say the negative terminal came out. You don't have pics, so I googled DT770 driver and this is what I get http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a3/a3cd6a14_dtdriver2.jpg is this correct?

Now.....did the whole pin just rip out of the socket, or did the little tab break off?

If the tab came off and there is still some exposed solder, then solder your wire to that and NEVER touch it again.

If that whole pin ripped out of the socket, then IDK. There might be a trick or two you could try, but we really need pics to see what happened exactly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> In the UK I can grab some Grado SR225i's fro £199.99
> 
> What would they be like over the 900X's and the others I suggested?
> 
> I keep on reading the Grados are a bit meh which seems to be conflicting.


Grados are a love/mod type headphones. You either love them as they are, or mod them until you love them. The sound quality is perfect for classic rock. There is a bit of drop off in the bass, but with classic rock there is not a lot of thumping bass anyways.

They are uncomfortable for long periods, but there are plenty of mods that work around this. Comfy Grados is a good mod, and people also like to add custom wooden cups.

If you are into DIY audio, then they are definitely the headphone you want to have. I love all of the grado headphones, and the sound quality is pretty good so long as you aren't a big bass head.

If you don't like DIY, then I am not sure what sort of ear pads are available to compensate for the discomfort.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah I am not surprised. You say the negative terminal came out. You don't have pics, so I googled DT770 driver and this is what I get http://cdn.head-fi.org/a/a3/a3cd6a14_dtdriver2.jpg is this correct?
> 
> Now.....did the whole pin just rip out of the socket, or did the little tab break off?
> 
> If the tab came off and there is still some exposed solder, then solder your wire to that and NEVER touch it again.
> 
> If that whole pin ripped out of the socket, then IDK. There might be a trick or two you could try, but we really need pics to see what happened exactly.


That's close. I'll post some pics later.

The whole metal part (along with the hair-thin voice coil connector wire) came off of the plastic housing of the driver itself.

Short answer: it's totally hosed. I'll get a replacement from Beyer, but I have to figure out how to put it in in such a way that those posts (or the wire they're connected to) don't end up touching the mini-xlr at all. Pretty sure me pressing on the driver housing to try to fit it in the cup contributed to its demise.

Ended up with some cheap JVCs (would have gotten the Koss ones I posted about if they didn't end up being open). Holy #&[email protected] do they have bass... Way more than I need/want, but they'll do for the trip. I'll just adjust levels on my iPhone turned ipod.

I could seriously feel them rumble on my ears when I listened to a 5fdp remix...

_Edit_

Not a very good pic, but you can see the tops of the terminals here:


----------



## Speedster159

Just joined this i guess.. :| Haha..




Tell me now... am i doing this right?

I have it plugged in into the remote of my speakers then the speakers is connected to my soundcard and i have the soundcard on 2.0/2.1.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Most of these points were covered above, but my opinions are a bit different.
> 
> It really depends on the headphones and personal preference to some extent, as to if anything is worth it. Usually I'd say not.
> 
> Are you saying that the final cost when adding E09K is $198? Isn't the cost more like $110 for just the amp? Or you're just comparing total amp/DAC cost to another amp/DAC cost? You should really ignore price tags when considering audio gear. In either case, if you get really high impedance or insensitive headphones, I'd say to just get an amp and use the E07K as the DAC. A Magni's not going to get angry if you use it with something other than its brother Modi.
> 
> As for high impedance headphones, the impedance depends on the design of the driver. There could be a performance advantage to using a thinner wire (less weight) and more windings (more effect from magnetic flux), both of which increase impedance. As for the extent of effects, how much, it really depends and doesn't seem to be that clear. But it's also a chicken and egg kind of thing. High-impedance headphones were used in studios so they could just tap speaker lines, also so they can be run in parallel and not draw ungodly amounts of current, also because the gear had no problem with the higher voltages needed. So when audiophiles wanted to use these, maybe they already had high-output sources, so it was okay, or they got a headphone amp. And so, future designers could make high-impedance headphones because the target market already has the gear and expectation for that, and so the cycle continues.
> 
> Except not really, as things are trending down and the iPod plus related successors, plus phones and all, exist.


Thanks for the info. Responses to your questions:

Yes I was comparing the total cost of both the DAC and the amp. For the E07K/E09K combo the cost would be $198 while the M+M combo is $200. I was asking if the M+M stack is work the extra money over just adding an E09K to my E07K. Also, I don't think I can use the E07K as a DAC for any other amp besides the E09K. It uses a proprietary plug on the bottom of the DAC that docks on the E09K to bypass the internal amp. As far as I know, there is no other way to bypass it. I would have to buy to Modi anyway if I were to purchase the Magni.

So here is the situation I'm looking at:

- Keep the E07K and use it only as a portable DAC/AMP.
- Buy the Magni/Modi stack for home use.
- Buy a set of Sennheiser HD 650s ( if I can ever afford them) to use with the M+M stack.

That brings me another question. Are the HD650s the right choice? Is there another set of cans I should turn my attention to? I picked those because it seems like ever audiophile has a pair of HD650s in their collection. They must be good, right? What justifies the $500 price tag on them? Is there another set of headphones that costs less with similar audio quality? I'm looking in the $350-$500 range for high impedance open back headphones. Do any of the Beyerdynamic headphones compete with the HD650s? What about the HD600s which are $100 less than the HD650s?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Just joined this i guess.. :| Haha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me now... am i doing this right?
> 
> I have it plugged in into the remote of my speakers then the speakers is connected to my soundcard and i have the soundcard on 2.0/2.1.


It's a good place to start. Those are decent entry level headphones. However, I would connect them directly to your soundcard if it's possible. Or plug them into the headphone jack on the front of your case if you have one.

Welcome to the fold. Your next step is a USB DAC and amplifier to really make those headphones sing.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Just joined this i guess.. :| Haha..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me now... am i doing this right?
> 
> I have it plugged in into the remote of my speakers then the speakers is connected to my soundcard and i have the soundcard on 2.0/2.1.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a good place to start. Those are decent entry level headphones. However, I would connect them directly to your soundcard if it's possible. Or plug them into the headphone jack on the front of your case if you have one.
> 
> Welcome to the fold. Your next step is a USB DAC and amplifier to really make those headphones sing.
Click to expand...

Thanks!









It would be a pain to go around the back to just plug and unplug this thing.. :|

I have an el cheapo case and the front panel is connected to onboard.

I expected more bass from this.. maybe it's my config?


----------



## ImmortalKenny

I've fallen in love with these again...










DT 990 600Ω


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a pain to go around the back to just plug and unplug this thing.. :|
> 
> I have an el cheapo case and the front panel is connected to onboard.
> 
> I expected more bass from this.. maybe it's my config?


The sound card doesn't have a header for the front audio to connect to?


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a pain to go around the back to just plug and unplug this thing.. :|
> 
> I have an el cheapo case and the front panel is connected to onboard.
> 
> I expected more bass from this.. maybe it's my config?
> 
> 
> 
> The sound card doesn't have a header for the front audio to connect to?
Click to expand...

Don't think it does.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Don't think it does.


http://audigy2zshowto.blogspot.com/


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://audigy2zshowto.blogspot.com/


Well that is a rather advanced method of getting the front audio working with the sound card.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> http://audigy2zshowto.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is a rather advanced method of getting the front audio working with the sound card.
Click to expand...

Seem rather too advance for me.. 0.0


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Need some help. Rather than retyping everything, please see this.
> 
> Still pissed...


The ATH or even the Beyers are your best bets.


----------



## liquidzoo

I wouldn't be able to talk my wife into new Beyers (especially when I can fix the old ones for less than 1/3 the cost).

I ended up with the JVC HA-M55X. Wouldn't be my first choice, but I just needed something for the plane and my trip.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Responses to your questions:
> 
> Yes I was comparing the total cost of both the DAC and the amp. For the E07K/E09K combo the cost would be $198 while the M+M combo is $200. I was asking if the M+M stack is work the extra money over just adding an E09K to my E07K. Also, I don't think I can use the E07K as a DAC for any other amp besides the E09K. It uses a proprietary plug on the bottom of the DAC that docks on the E09K to bypass the internal amp. As far as I know, there is no other way to bypass it. I would have to buy to Modi anyway if I were to purchase the Magni.
> 
> So here is the situation I'm looking at:
> 
> - Keep the E07K and use it only as a portable DAC/AMP.
> - Buy the Magni/Modi stack for home use.
> - Buy a set of Sennheiser HD 650s ( if I can ever afford them) to use with the M+M stack.
> 
> That brings me another question. Are the HD650s the right choice? Is there another set of cans I should turn my attention to? I picked those because it seems like ever audiophile has a pair of HD650s in their collection. They must be good, right? What justifies the $500 price tag on them? Is there another set of headphones that costs less with similar audio quality? I'm looking in the $350-$500 range for high impedance open back headphones. Do any of the Beyerdynamic headphones compete with the HD650s? What about the HD600s which are $100 less than the HD650s?


First of all, it wouldn't be a big deal at all to just run the E07K's output into another amp. It's just kind of overspec'd on max current output for that purpose. Not ideal, but it might not even be noticeable.

But actually, you can use the E07K's line output-bypassing the internal amp-if you buy the little L7 dock.

There are a lot of opinions on headphones. Even cost aside, some people like HD 600 over HD 650. Others prefer HifiMAN HE-400, especially if they like clean sub bass. Some would take Beyerdynamic DT 880 or AKG Q701 (or K701, K702, anniversary variants). etc. Actually, prices on 650 and 600 are up compared to a few years back, so $500 doesn't sound too enticing there. There's the used market too.
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sennheiser-HD-650-Headphones/product/B00018MSNI

Ultimately, it's better if you can try it for yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: I gave up already :( lol



Trying to add my over 3000 songs to google play and I only have a .5mbps upload


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^LMAO


----------



## HPE1000

It would take about 5 days of straight uploading to get it done, and when I am uploading our internet essentially stops working


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Responses to your questions:
> 
> Yes I was comparing the total cost of both the DAC and the amp. For the E07K/E09K combo the cost would be $198 while the M+M combo is $200. I was asking if the M+M stack is work the extra money over just adding an E09K to my E07K. Also, I don't think I can use the E07K as a DAC for any other amp besides the E09K. It uses a proprietary plug on the bottom of the DAC that docks on the E09K to bypass the internal amp. As far as I know, there is no other way to bypass it. I would have to buy to Modi anyway if I were to purchase the Magni.
> 
> So here is the situation I'm looking at:
> 
> - Keep the E07K and use it only as a portable DAC/AMP.
> - Buy the Magni/Modi stack for home use.
> - Buy a set of Sennheiser HD 650s ( if I can ever afford them) to use with the M+M stack.
> 
> That brings me another question. Are the HD650s the right choice? Is there another set of cans I should turn my attention to? I picked those because it seems like ever audiophile has a pair of HD650s in their collection. They must be good, right? What justifies the $500 price tag on them? Is there another set of headphones that costs less with similar audio quality? I'm looking in the $350-$500 range for high impedance open back headphones. Do any of the Beyerdynamic headphones compete with the HD650s? What about the HD600s which are $100 less than the HD650s?


Whether or not a pair of cans is the right choice depends on you. I really like my HD650 and I listen to it in bed as it is a lot lighter and cheaper than my LCD-2. The midrange is full and incredibly smooth, which is great if you love vocals (especially female vocals). The thing about the HD650 is that it is 300 Ohms so it needs an amp capable of that much, which pushes out a lot of the cheaper entry amps and portable amps that can't properly drive it. Many people consider the HD650 as being best paired with an OTL tube amp. Some amps that are said to work great are Schiit Lyr, Darkvoice 337, and Bottlehead Crack. I really like using my Schiit Lyr with Amperax Golden Globes. Bugle Boys work great with the HD650 as well.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I gave up already :( lol
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to add my over 3000 songs to google play and I only have a .5mbps upload


I ended up trying this once, took forever. I just use isyncr now.. organize everything in itunes (which is sadly easier to use then windows media player for organization purposes for me and I use a ipod for the car anyway 64gb hooked up to the head unit) isyncr transfers everything via itunes to google music app, or there rocket player app..

heres my v moda m100's resting, sorry for bad camera focus


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up trying this once, took forever. I just use isyncr now.. organize everything in itunes (which is sadly easier to use then windows media player for organization purposes for me and I use a ipod for the car anyway 64gb hooked up to the head unit) isyncr transfers everything via itunes to google music app, or there rocket player app..
> 
> heres my v moda m100's resting, sorry for bad camera focus


I have decided I am going to buy a wireless hard drive, I don't know if I should get kingstons 64gb widrive(flash memory) for around 89 dollars or spend more and get a 500-1tb drive like the corsair airdrive, I think I will get the widrive because its the same look and size as an iphone 3 and I could fit in in my pocket and everything without worrying about drives breaking.

On a sidenote I think I want to buy a skullcandy crusher..... Don't judge me people


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> On a sidenote I think I want to buy a skullcandy crusher..... Don't judge me people


NO.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> NO.


WHY?


----------



## Tman5293

So I finally got around to taking some beauty shots of my v-modas:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WHY?


they are horrible man - why do u want to get them?


----------



## SeekerZA

Back









Ok, so headphones are ordered

THIS: ATH-M50 Professional Studio Monitor Headphones

plans have changed and the D2X has fallen through. Now i have options.

Here are the sound cards i'm having trouble deciding between:

Asus Xonar Essence STX PCI-E Sound Card

Asus Xonar Essence ST Ultra Fidelity 7.1 PCI Sound Card

Asus AA-AXD2 Xonar D2X PCI Ultra Fidelity 7.1 Sound Card

Asus AA-AXD2X Xonar D2X PCI-E Ultra Fidelity 7.1 Sound Card

Creative Sound Blaster Z PCI Express Sound Card

I play BF3 often , cod now and then and in general gaming. Also the idea is for Music and Movies.

Again any help would be appreciated. I come from a far far away place where such equipment and advice are scarce. Apparently the headphones i ordered does not require much and could have ran off the d2x just fine. I just want to know from use if i should get The essence or One of those creative Z series cards


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I have decided I am going to buy a wireless hard drive, I don't know if I should get kingstons 64gb widrive(flash memory) for around 89 dollars or spend more and get a 500-1tb drive like the corsair airdrive, I think I will get the widrive because its the same look and size as an iphone 3 and I could fit in in my pocket and everything without worrying about drives breaking.
> 
> On a sidenote I think I want to buy a skullcandy crusher..... Don't judge me people


Ok i was just reading now and noticed you said wireless hard drive? Is it called a widrive? To what does the such a hard drive connect to? Is it via wi fi?That has not been released here in south africa.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they are horrible man - why do u want to get them?


I would like to know why they are horrible, I want a LOT of bass, and that is what they have, if they have better audio quality than my harx700's then that is a plus, if they don't I don't mind it. I want bass and that is what they have.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Ok i was just reading now and noticed you said wireless hard drive? Is it called a widrive? To what does the such a hard drive connect to? Is it via wi fi?That has not been released here in south africa.


Yeah, these wireless hard drives are connected to via wifi, some of them steam movies to 5 devices all at one time, and I belive all of them have an internet pass-through built into them so while you are connected you can still be on your home wifi, be it slightly slower than just connecting straight into the modem.

I think this is the one I want because as I said, I can just throw it in my pocket and forget about it.
They can steam movies, music, documents, and whatever else you put on it.
http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-Wi-Drive-Pocket-Sized-WID-32GB-A/dp/B00B20MA5K/ref=pd_sim_e_5


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would like to know why they are horrible, I want a LOT of bass, and that is what they have, if they have better audio quality than my harx700's then that is a plus, if they don't I don't mind it. I want bass and that is what they have.


then if you ant a LOT of bass - why don't you get the XB700's? You won't be paying a premium for the brand


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> then if you ant a LOT of bass - why don't you get the XB700's? You won't be paying a premium for the brand


99 bucks for the skullcandy vs 200 for the sony -_- I am not sure what you mean...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would like to know why they are horrible, I want a LOT of bass, and that is what they have, if they have better audio quality than my harx700's then that is a plus, if they don't I don't mind it. I want bass and that is what they have.


If you want a lot of bass then skip the terrible skullcandys and get yourself a nice set of headphones. For bass, you can pick up a set of Ultrasone Pro 900s or Pro 750s. Also the v-moda Crossfade M-100s handle bass incredibly well (I know this from personal experience). Another great set would be the Beyerdynamic DT770 80Ω model. I hear they have pretty good bass response as well. If you're going to buy headphones, buy real headphones. Not that skullcandy trash.


----------



## HPE1000

Honestly, this elitism is ticking me off a little bit people.... If you can show me a better pure bass headphone for the same price then PLEASE do so, but recommending me headphones for double to triple and then saying "these are much better" isn't helping me in ANY way, they obviously are going to be better, I know they will be, I am not saying they aren't but I am not going to just throw money left and right just to do it...

Every single person I have seen that actually owns these headphones is beyond happy with them and loves them for what they are, relatively cheap headphones with plenty of bass, they have a lifetime warranty also so if they break I don't care, I have owned skullcandy headphones in the past, yes they did break, so what.

This is just like an apple vs pc debate and you know it, skullcandy and beats are the brand to hate, who cares, you aren't proving anything or helping anyone out making them spend considerably more than they want to...

Please people..

I listen to hip-hop/rap and that is IT, the music is known for its bass and my headphone right now just arent cutting it, and I am not going to buy a sub for in my room because I will shake the house and annoy the neighbors....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Honestly, this elitism is ticking me off a little bit people.... If you can show me a better pure bass headphone for the same price then PLEASE do so, but recommending me headphones for double to triple and then saying "these are much better" isn't helping me in ANY way, they obviously are going to be better, I know they will be, I am not saying they aren't but I am not going to just throw money left and right just to do it...
> 
> Every single person I have seen that actually owns these headphones is beyond happy with them and loves them for what they are, relatively cheap headphones with plenty of bass, they have a lifetime warranty also so if they break I don't care, I have owned skullcandy headphones in the past, yes they did break, so what.
> 
> This is just like an apple vs pc debate and you know it, skullcandy and beats are the brand to hate, who cares, you aren't proving anything or helping anyone out making them spend considerably more than they want to...
> 
> Please people..
> 
> I listen to hip-hop/rap and that is IT, the music is known for its bass and my headphone right now just arent cutting it, and I am not going to buy a sub for in my room because I will shake the house and annoy the neighbors....


It honestly depends on the perception of the person. If you have been listening to cheap ear buds, then Skullcandy can sound much better in comparison. At the same time however, remember that a lot of us are listening to headphones that cost upwards of $400 and our ears literally cannot bear listening to something like a Skullcandy many people don't consider worthwhile sound wise. I personally would recommend an M50 for that price range, but it is quality bass as opposed to mind melting quantity bass and someone who only listens to hip hop may not like that. Also, many headphone enthusiasts do not even consider headphones in that price range worth getting as once you know what high quality sound is, most quickly move on from entry level headphones to midrange headphones that it is easier to typically recommend someone simply save up and jump to at least midrange immediately.

Remember, headphones are an INVESTMENT. Unlike computer parts, you keep them for a really long time without actually needing to upgrade. People upgrade headphones because that have a good idea of what sort of sound signature and preference they have and are fine tuning that preference with better headphones. Many also buy multiple headphones because they have different sound signature preferences for different genres of music.


----------



## HPE1000

Which is another reason for me to have my harx700s which I think sound just fine and then use the big bass headphones when I feel like it, I am someone who would not spend more than at the complete top 200$ on headphones, but that is just me, I never said it was wrong spending a lot of money on audio equipment. I just dont understand how I post something that only costs 100 dollars and then get told to buy something 2-3x what I posted, I understand the want to help me, but if I am posting a 100$ headset then it should be very obvious that I am not willing to spend much more than that if something is better.

You could look at it from the computer hardware side of things, even though you said audio equipment is more of an investment(which it is), what I was told would be the equivalent of someone asking about the best budget gaming processor and then get told that they need a 3930k because a core i3 is just garbage and a joke of a product.


----------



## friend'scatdied

M-Audio Q40 second-hand/refurbished.

Prodigious bass response and $100 or less. Problem solved.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Double


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Which is another reason for me to have my harx700s which I think sound just fine and then use the big bass headphones when I feel like it, I am someone who would not spend more than at the complete top 200$ on headphones, but that is just me, I never said it was wrong spending a lot of money on audio equipment. I just dont understand how I post something that only costs 100 dollars and then get told to buy something 2-3x what I posted, I understand the want to help me, but if I am posting a 100$ headset then it should be very obvious that I am not willing to spend much more than that if something is better.
> 
> You could look at it from the computer hardware side of things, even though you said audio equipment is more of an investment(which it is), what I was told would be the equivalent of someone asking about the best budget gaming processor and then get told that they need a 3930k because a core i3 is just garbage and a joke of a product.


The way they (and often me) look at it is that with a $100 headphone, you are probably not going to keep it for long before you upgrade to something more expensive. A lot of us started that way TBH and ended up wasting a lot of money with incremental upgrades. It is simply better to save up and buy something nice, then by a general consumer headphone, upgrade to an entry level headphone, and then moving up to midrange, ect. It is like going to a club where everyone owns luxury cards and you are asking about which is the best Pinto to buy.

TBH I consider a better analogy that you want the best budget gaming CPU and you are looking into the price range of a Pentium 4 and we are recommending a Phenom II. One is what we consider decent from our perspective and the P4 complete garbage.


----------



## HPE1000

I hate buying anything used >.< I don't think I have actually bought anything significant that was used, I am not sure, it's just not something that gets me excited lol :/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I buy them and do not like them, then I will return them, but if I like them then that is all that matters, I am not out to please everyone else, they are mine and that it all that matters.

You might as well tell someone who puts a ton of subwoofers in their car that it is stupid, they love bass and you cannot tell them anything that will change their opinion


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 99 bucks for the skullcandy vs 200 for the sony -_- I am not sure what you mean...


The XB700's were and should be no more than £70 - that's $100.
Please don't flame me


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The XB700's were and should be no more than £70 - that's $100.
> Please don't flame me


I am not flaming you haha








This is the only website I can find with them, I already looked in the past and it has not changed.
http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-XB700-Booming-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B001UE6PE0

All the ones on ebay are also 200+


----------



## Crazy9000

Probably discontinued, which makes the price go up. Same thing happened with the Denon D2000. People still recommend them for the price point they had when in full production, but they can't be found near that anymore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I hate buying anything used >.< I don't think I have actually bought anything significant that was used, I am not sure, it's just not something that gets me excited lol :/
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I buy them and do not like them, then I will return them, but if I like them then that is all that matters, I am not out to please everyone else, they are mine and that it all that matters.
> 
> You might as well tell someone who puts a ton of subwoofers in their car that it is stupid, they love bass and you cannot tell them anything that will change their opinion


Hey, if you like them then that is all that matters. Just remember though, people are recommending the headphones they are because they feel like it will provide a substantially better experience and investment, not being an elitist like you believe. At the end of the day, we want people to be happy with the cans they buy, but at the same time, a lot of members can't in good faith recommend something many consider "hot garbage."


----------



## JAM3S121

only reason i got the white v modas.. saw someone post up there shadows earlier and they were lookinnn nice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am not flaming you haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only website I can find with them, I already looked in the past and it has not changed.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sony-MDR-XB700-Booming-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B001UE6PE0
> 
> All the ones on ebay are also 200+


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Probably discontinued, which makes the price go up. Same thing happened with the Denon D2000. People still recommend them for the price point they had when in full production, but they can't be found near that anymore.


They are discontinued yup.
But you should be still able to find them.

And an FYI: I was a bass junky & listen to rnb and hip hop.
As I said - the XB700's destroy them in almost every single aspect apart from one:
Being overly stylish and looking like a cheap pair of £10 candy.

I don't really hate on any brand - I was the one here backing up Beats by dre fro their efforts in audio. But what gets me is when people don't appreciate suggestions.
If you got your heart and soul set on those skullcandies - then go for them - I don't quite understand what the point of the question was....
Oh and I also get what you mean by people recommending things that are well over the price limit that you have - that's happened to me in the past:
"Hi I'm looking for some earphones, not looking to spend over £200 bla bla"
Arrogant noob on head-fi: "Yeah here you go the JH-16's will be perfect for you, because of so and so"
I google them - oh yeah £1600....
*Internet slap*

EDIT:
I looked around - and yeah I couldn't find them at their normal price either - only ones I really found, are sites I don't know if I would personally trust myself (UK and US):
http://electronics.mekky.biz/Sony-MDR-XB700-Extra-Bass-Headphone_i113221
http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=AAS-XB700AE&af=50

You also got the ATH-50's you could look at:
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369090366&sr=8-1&keywords=Audio-Technica+ATH+M50

That's $50 over budget, but could well be worth the investment.
If you have the chance to go to best buy etc - I'm sure those will BOTH be on display- your skullcandies and the ATH's - so maybe worth trying and seeing what's best?
I suggest taking YOUR source and YOUR music and plugging it into their headphones.
Do bear in mind - some headphones in those stores would have received too much abuse, and thus might not perform as they should or would at home.


----------



## JAM3S121

Most people on this forum and head-fi just know if someone is actually taking the time to describe the music they like and other aspects of audio they would probably appreciate something that is better build quality and overall SQ I think. Personally if you want skullcandys have fun, maybe they will be dope..


----------



## HPE1000

Well, here then,









"I am looking for headphone(or even earphones..) for under or around 100 US dollars that have a lot of bass, I do not care what brand they are or what they look like"

Is this better? I honestly am not dead set on the skullcandy in any way but I did not get any real viable suggestions, especially with the huge difference in price of the headphones that were suggested.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

If you have a Fry's Electronics near you, they might have Sony XB700s on a demo display. Mine did for a while.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, here then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am looking for headphone(or even earphones..) for under or around 100 US dollars that have a lot of bass, I do not care what brand they are or what they look like"
> 
> Is this better? I honestly am not dead set on the skullcandy in any way but I did not get any real viable suggestions, especially with the huge difference in price of the headphones that were suggested.


see my edit dude









As for that - I might not be the best to ask - simply because prices in the UK will be different fromt he USA - and I'm pretty sure you want to buy them locally.
I would suggest, going in and trying for yourself.
If you like the skullcandies, go ahead and get them.

FYI:
I heard the AVIATORS....and...wow do I know what head-fi + sponsor money = raving about them on that site means LOL.
Sure they were decent...but not worth the price tag...yet jude couldn't help himself in recommending them at every single instance (then you glance at sponsors at the time and you see skullcandy







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, here then,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am looking for headphone(or even earphones..) for under or around 100 US dollars that have a lot of bass, I do not care what brand they are or what they look like"
> 
> Is this better? I honestly am not dead set on the skullcandy in any way but I did not get any real viable suggestions, especially with the huge difference in price of the headphones that were suggested.


So just to make sure we are all in agreement; are you in search of mind melting pounding bass or clean, accurate quality bass? I can suggest a Sony MDR-V6 or the Audio-Technica M50 which are both bass heavy by my standards, but bass heavy in a clean, crisp, and accurate way, not an onslaught of heavy bass like say Dre Beats.


----------



## JAM3S121

these will have some real punchy bass, look dope, have a great warranty. Only issue is are you looking for heavy bass in electro type music or in rape? These have a dance music type sound signature -

real question is

bass quality (it sounds good, punchs hard)
or
bass quanity (its just really loud)

v-moda lp

i had a pair of m50's and they were pretty damn good.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't really hate on any brand - I was the one here backing up Beats by dre fro their efforts in audio. But what gets me is when people don't appreciate suggestions.
> If you got your heart and soul set on those skullcandies - then go for them - I don't quite understand what the point of the question was....
> Oh and I also get what you mean by people recommending things that are well over the price limit that you have - that's happened to me in the past:
> "Hi I'm looking for some earphones, not looking to spend over £200 bla bla"
> Arrogant noob on head-fi: "Yeah here you go the JH-16's will be perfect for you, because of so and so"
> I google them - oh yeah £1600....
> *Internet slap*
> 
> EDIT:
> I looked around - and yeah I couldn't find them at their normal price either - only ones I really found, are sites I don't know if I would personally trust myself (UK and US):
> http://electronics.mekky.biz/Sony-MDR-XB700-Extra-Bass-Headphone_i113221
> http://www.eclipsecomputers.com/product.aspx?code=AAS-XB700AE&af=50
> 
> You also got the ATH-50's you could look at:
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B000ULAP4U/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1369090366&sr=8-1&keywords=Audio-Technica+ATH+M50
> 
> That's $50 over budget, but could well be worth the investment.
> If you have the chance to go to best buy etc - I'm sure those will BOTH be on display- your skullcandies and the ATH's - so maybe worth trying and seeing what's best?
> I suggest taking YOUR source and YOUR music and plugging it into their headphones.
> Do bear in mind - some headphones in those stores would have received too much abuse, and thus might not perform as they should or would at home.


Well, speaking of beats, this might explain whyI don't want to spend 200-300$ on headphones right now..








I bought this today and I don't want to spend much more money tbh


So you think bestbuy with have m50's on display? I might run up there this week and test them out then, thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So just to make sure we are all in agreement; are you in search of mind melting pounding bass or clean, accurate quality bass? I can suggest a Sony MDR-V6 or the Audio-Technica M50 which are both bass heavy by my standards, but bass heavy in a clean, crisp, and accurate way, not an onslaught of heavy bass like say Dre Beats.


yes that's another thing I was going to ask.
A lot of bass heavy headphones have a LOT of mid-bass, really veiled mids, accentuated highs, and a lack of sub-bass.

Personally I went from:
MID BASS junky
To:
Sub bass lover with slightly veiled mids


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, speaking of beats, this might explain whyI don't want to spend 200-300$ on headphones right now..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought this today and I don't want to spend much more money tbh
> 
> 
> So you think bestbuy with have m50's on display? I might run up there this week and test them out then, thanks


haha they might well do. Last time I was in Best buy....man I spent like 2hrs lost in audio stuff there







(twas a dream come true, as in the UK that's impossible to come by - HMV used to do that, but they went into administration)
And yes HTC has 25% of Beats electronics (they had 50% at one point) - that's why they are trying to advertise it everywhere.
Just the thing that HTC didn't get was the fact that people saw what the "beats" thing did to their phone's EQ - and laughed at HTC's face.
Only a gimmick, for people that don't read past the sticker.


----------



## HPE1000

To be clear, "ear raping" bass could be fun but if there is something that will kind of shake my head to an extent and be more clear then I am all for it, I will try to get to best buy soon and see what they have.
Right now I have the harx700's and everyone was saying how they had a lot of bass and they just do not in my opinion.

+rep to all, I really hope I didn't make anyone mad









I think the only place I have anywhere around me is bestbuy :/


----------



## JAM3S121

look for a guitar center


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To be clear, "ear raping" bass could be fun but if there is something that will kind of shake my head to an extent and be more clear then I am all for it, I will try to get to best buy soon and see what they have.
> Right now I have the harx700's and everyone was saying how they had a lot of bass and they just do not in my opinion.
> 
> +rep to all, I really hope I didn't make anyone mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only place I have anywhere around me is bestbuy :/


Just another thing - I have the digizoid zo2v3 amp - and that's the BEST ever amp fro bass.
That with ANY earphones or headphone that's capable = win


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> look for a guitar center


Closest one is 2 1/2 hours away


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To be clear, "ear raping" bass could be fun but if there is something that will kind of shake my head to an extent and be more clear then I am all for it, I will try to get to best buy soon and see what they have.
> Right now I have the harx700's and everyone was saying how they had a lot of bass and they just do not in my opinion.
> 
> +rep to all, I really hope I didn't make anyone mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only place I have anywhere around me is bestbuy :/


Nah... we all love music and headphones so while we may argue a lot, we typically don't stay mad long of anyone was to begin with. Consider this a dysfunctional family that sticks together for our love of audio.


----------



## JAM3S121

really wish i could listen to this song with some better mid sounding vocal headphones! I love my m-100's for the great bass and clarity but god does her voice sound great


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> really wish i could listen to this song with some better mid sounding vocal headphones! I love my m-100's for the great bass and clarity but god does her voice sound great


No headphone manufacturer I've heard has been able to present female vocals as richly as from Audio Technica (exception being Sony in the special-case MDR-R10).


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> really wish i could listen to this song with some better mid sounding vocal headphones! I love my m-100's for the great bass and clarity but god does her voice sound great
> 
> 
> 
> No headphone manufacturer I've heard has been able to present female vocals as richly as from Audio Technica (exception being Sony in the special-case MDR-R10).
Click to expand...

You should the the AKG K550. The sound was pretty unbalanced, but the vocals were incredible compared to audio technica 900x and either the sennheiser 598 or 650 (I don't remember which one). At least for female vocals, they were so clear and realistic sounding.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> You should the the AKG K550. The sound was pretty unbalanced, but the vocals were incredible compared to audio technica 900x and either the sennheiser 598 or 650 (I don't remember which one). At least for female vocals, they were so clear and realistic sounding.


Don't need to try any other headphone for vocals when I have these:


As far as vocals and acoustic are concerned, the only thing I'd consider an upgrade would be the MDR-R10.









But when I had the Q701s, I wasn't impressed enough with their female vocal performance to extend into the portfolio. I'll admit I was heavily interested in the K550 when I was trying the A900X.


----------



## silvrr

Did some ABX testing of FLAC vs. 320 mp3 with foobar tonight, pretty interesting. Only tested for a few minutes on a track I know rather well and couldn't reliably pick which was which. Ill be interested to try it when I am more in the mood to really listen for differences. Not sure on board sound and M50s are the best to hear the differences on either.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did some ABX testing of FLAC vs. 320 mp3 with foobar tonight, pretty interesting. Only tested for a few minutes on a track I know rather well and couldn't reliably pick which was which. Ill be interested to try it when I am more in the mood to really listen for differences. Not sure on board sound and M50s are the best to hear the differences on either.


I can't hear the differences between 320 and FLAC with my HE400s either, except for a couple specific tracks with a lot of 17kHz+ data. The difference between 320 and FLAC in 99%+ of music is nearly, if not completely, inaudible.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> You should the the AKG K550. The sound was pretty unbalanced, but the vocals were incredible compared to audio technica 900x and either the sennheiser 598 or 650 (I don't remember which one). At least for female vocals, they were so clear and realistic sounding.


Huh. What sort of female vocals are you listening to? I know I will probably get chewed out for liking this group...but I thought the cranberries and even norah jones weren't the best. The sound stage wasn't that great either.

Mind sharing more info?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh. What sort of female vocals are you listening to? I know I will probably get chewed out for liking this group...but I thought the cranberries and even norah jones weren't the best. The sound stage wasn't that great either.
> 
> Mind sharing more info?


I recommend the following in no particular order:

- Enya
- Evanescence
- En Vogue
- Whitney Houston
- If you speak Mandarin or want to hear a honey sweet voice, I highly recommend Teresa Teng


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend the following in no particular order:
> 
> - Enya
> - Evanescence
> - En Vogue
> - Whitney Houston
> - If you speak Mandarin or want to hear a honey sweet voice, I highly recommend Teresa Teng


That's an interesting group. What kind of music do you listen to the most?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend the following in no particular order:
> 
> - Enya
> - Evanescence
> - En Vogue
> - Whitney Houston
> - If you speak Mandarin or want to hear a honey sweet voice, I highly recommend Teresa Teng


Thanks for this post.









Growing up I heard some of these groups like Enya and Evanescene on the radio and eventually they got lost in all of the owl city junk we have today. It is always nice to rediscover music









Whitney Houston I should have seen coming.

Teresa Teng is definitely a hidden gem. I wish there were better methods of sampling her music though. The videos she is in does not do her voice justice.

Other than Norah Jones, Jennifer Warrens ( 



), and a couple Japanese bands the only thing I have for female vocals are rock bands. Enya and Evanescene are definitely joining my library


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's an interesting group. What kind of music do you listen to the most?


- Traditional Chinese (Teresa Teng and a few other names I can no longer remember or read)
- Earth, Wind, Fire (which encompasses a wide range of genres)
- Rock (Pink Floyd, U2, Green Day, Nirvana, Crooked Vulture, Ozzie)
- Soul and R&B (Mostly old school like En Vogue and Boys II Men)
- Electronic (Daft Punk, Nero, some other dubstep)
- Piano Concertos
- Orchestral and Symphonies and other classicals
- Jazz (mostly Kenny G)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up I heard some of these groups like Enya and Evanescene on the radio and eventually they got lost in all of the owl city junk we have today. It is always nice to rediscover music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitney Houston I should have seen coming.


Not a problem at all. Enya is one of my favorites.

Just to clarify, I mean pre-crackhead Whitney when she was still singing her blessed heart out.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> 
> 
> only reason i got the white v modas.. saw someone post up there shadows earlier and they were lookinnn nice


Thanks for the compliment!









M-100 owners unite!!!


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> You should the the AKG K550. The sound was pretty unbalanced, but the vocals were incredible compared to audio technica 900x and either the sennheiser 598 or 650 (I don't remember which one). At least for female vocals, they were so clear and realistic sounding.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to try any other headphone for vocals when I have these:
> 
> 
> As far as vocals and acoustic are concerned, the only thing I'd consider an upgrade would be the MDR-R10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But when I had the Q701s, I wasn't impressed enough with their female vocal performance to extend into the portfolio. I'll admit I was heavily interested in the K550 when I was trying the A900X.
Click to expand...

What headphones are in that picture? Hm yeah so was I until I realized how there is no bass in the K550.







but I guess there are tradeoffs. I often heard the people prefer the K550 over the Q701s right? The K550s are supposed to be like open air anyway even though they are closed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did some ABX testing of FLAC vs. 320 mp3 with foobar tonight, pretty interesting. Only tested for a few minutes on a track I know rather well and couldn't reliably pick which was which. Ill be interested to try it when I am more in the mood to really listen for differences. Not sure on board sound and M50s are the best to hear the differences on either.


I found that to tell the difference with higher bitrates, at least for the songs that I listen to, you have to listen to songs with a long of different bass and with vocals at the same time. And then maybe another background sound as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> You should the the AKG K550. The sound was pretty unbalanced, but the vocals were incredible compared to audio technica 900x and either the sennheiser 598 or 650 (I don't remember which one). At least for female vocals, they were so clear and realistic sounding.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. What sort of female vocals are you listening to? I know I will probably get chewed out for liking this group...but I thought the cranberries and even norah jones weren't the best. The sound stage wasn't that great either.
> 
> Mind sharing more info?
Click to expand...

oh wow I recognize some of norah's songs. Thanks guys.







Pretty nice.
Although songs from the 1990s I prefer electronic or if I can find some good rock.

I don't really remember how the sound stage was, but I think it was pretty good for a closed headphone. I think it was a weird kind of soundstage though. It was not even around the whole head I think.

Since I haven't updated anything on my ipod for so long I can check







What I had on my 8GB ipod ( :/ ) when I tried them out was:
David Guetta - Titanium
I might have tried out "The Glitch Mob - Between Two Points feat. Swan"
Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA
Ellie Goulding - Lights (Bassnectar remix)
Edward Maya - Stereo Love feat. Alicia
And I think some songs from Woodkid

So I think in that order the differences between the headphones for vocals were most noticeable. Sorry for the typical songs but those were all I had on me at the time.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend the following in no particular order:
> 
> - Enya
> - Evanescence
> - En Vogue
> - Whitney Houston
> - If you speak Mandarin or want to hear a honey sweet voice, I highly recommend Teresa Teng
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Growing up I heard some of these groups like Enya and Evanescene on the radio and eventually they got lost in all of the owl city junk we have today. It is always nice to rediscover music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whitney Houston I should have seen coming.
> 
> Teresa Teng is definitely a hidden gem. I wish there were better methods of sampling her music though. The videos she is in does not do her voice justice.
> 
> Other than Norah Jones, Jennifer Warrens (
> 
> 
> 
> ), and a couple Japanese bands the only thing I have for female vocals are rock bands. Enya and Evanescene are definitely joining my library
Click to expand...

Could you share with me some of those japanese rock bands? I really appreciate japanese rock music.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> What headphones are in that picture? Hm yeah so was I until I realized how there is no bass in the K550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I guess there are tradeoffs. I often heard the people prefer the K550 over the Q701s right? The K550s are supposed to be like open air anyway even though they are closed.


Update: I was wrong. Double checked the member list entry.







They are actually the Audio Technica W3000ANV and look gorgeous.

Those look like the Audio Technica W1000XW3000ANV, but the wood seems darker in that picture so i could be wrong.


----------



## iEATu

Well either way they look beautiful and too expensive for me for a while.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Could you share with me some of those japanese rock bands? I really appreciate japanese rock music.


Scandal is probably a more recognized band. 



 Their music is hard to find though. Youtube is the only decent source I have been able to find, and chances are you will run into anime left and right. Their music has been used for movies, shows, and anime, so you might have to wade through some other japanese media to really build up a decent library.

THYME is a good, but their music ranges so widely that I really wouldn't call them a rock band 




Those are the two that come to mind at 3 in the morning







If I think of others, I will let you know for sure


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA


............................I see why you needed the japanese bands.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Could you share with me some of those japanese rock bands? I really appreciate japanese rock music.
> 
> 
> 
> Scandal is probably a more recognized band.
> 
> 
> 
> Their music is hard to find though. Youtube is the only decent source I have been able to find, and chances are you will run into anime left and right. Their music has been used for movies, shows, and anime, so you might have to wade through some other japanese media to really build up a decent library.
> 
> THYME is a good, but their music ranges so widely that I really wouldn't call them a rock band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the two that come to mind at 3 in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I think of others, I will let you know for sure
Click to expand...

thanks man. Nice songs from what I can understand after staying up so late. ^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Miley Cyrus - Party in the USA
> 
> 
> 
> ............................I see why you needed the japanese bands.
Click to expand...

ha yeah. xP I always have 1 song from an artist like this lol. Good stuff








But also because it's hard for me to find good ones. Unless I'm going through a bunch of anime.


----------



## jellybeans69

Here's my contribution to request of J-rock , 



Unfortunately I haven't been able to find their albums/discography anywhere except for some few songs on y-tube


----------



## Speedster159

How about J-pop? (Is this pop)








Anybody know where to get that pesky Augidy 2 ZS connector for the front panel? A built one.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I can't hear the differences between 320 and FLAC with my HE400s either, except for a couple specific tracks with a lot of 17kHz+ data. The difference between 320 and FLAC in 99%+ of music is nearly, if not completely, inaudible.


Awhile back I did a test via a site which compared 128 vs 320 mp3s and I think I picked out the right one about 85% of the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> I found that to tell the difference with higher bitrates, at least for the songs that I listen to, you have to listen to songs with a long of different bass and with vocals at the same time. And then maybe another background sound as well.


That is where I was hearing the difference in the 128 vs 320 test but wasn't hearing it with 320 vs. FLAC. I think I'm going to try a few more songs and see how that goes. It really makes you listen to subtleties of the recording.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How about J-pop? (Is this pop)
> 
> Anybody know where to get that pesky Augidy 2 ZS connector for the front panel? A built one.


NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO

NO kissxsis NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Plus that music isn't really rock, and the anime stuff usually has terrible voices.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Honestly, this elitism is ticking me off a little bit people.... If you can show me a better pure bass headphone for the same price then PLEASE do so, but recommending me headphones for double to triple and then saying "these are much better" isn't helping me in ANY way, they obviously are going to be better, I know they will be, I am not saying they aren't but I am not going to just throw money left and right just to do it...
> 
> Every single person I have seen that actually owns these headphones is beyond happy with them and loves them for what they are, relatively cheap headphones with plenty of bass, they have a lifetime warranty also so if they break I don't care, I have owned skullcandy headphones in the past, yes they did break, so what.
> 
> This is just like an apple vs pc debate and you know it, skullcandy and beats are the brand to hate, who cares, you aren't proving anything or helping anyone out making them spend considerably more than they want to...
> 
> Please people..
> 
> I listen to hip-hop/rap and that is IT, the music is known for its bass and my headphone right now just arent cutting it, and I am not going to buy a sub for in my room because I will shake the house and annoy the neighbors....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> To be clear, "ear raping" bass could be fun but if there is something that will kind of shake my head to an extent and be more clear then I am all for it, I will try to get to best buy soon and see what they have.
> Right now I have the harx700's and everyone was saying how they had a lot of bass and they just do not in my opinion.
> 
> +rep to all, I really hope I didn't make anyone mad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only place I have anywhere around me is bestbuy :/


I'm super late to this, and I know you're not really one to go for used, but I'm in/around Fayetteville, NC. If you ever make a trip this way, I have my DT 770 80's and will probably be getting rid of them soon. They are used, but I got them for around $150 and would be more than willing to work with you at your price point of ~$100. Let me know







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did some ABX testing of FLAC vs. 320 mp3 with foobar tonight, pretty interesting. Only tested for a few minutes on a track I know rather well and couldn't reliably pick which was which. Ill be interested to try it when I am more in the mood to really listen for differences. Not sure on board sound and M50s are the best to hear the differences on either.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I can't hear the differences between 320 and FLAC with my HE400s either, except for a couple specific tracks with a lot of 17kHz+ data. The difference between 320 and FLAC in 99%+ of music is nearly, if not completely, inaudible.


I've noticed that I don't realize how badly something is produced until I hook my headphones up to my amp. Since the Asgard 2 makes everything 'expansive', songs produced with little to no soundstage or instrumental positioning still just sound narrow. Songs that do contain this, however, are greatly improved by it. Right now, the Never Say Die 2 album (most songs produced VERY well sounds fantastic in ALAC).

EDIT: Oh yeah, almost forgot. Got a monitor stand for better desk space management. I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> How about J-pop? (Is this pop)
> 
> Anybody know where to get that pesky Augidy 2 ZS connector for the front panel? A built one.
> 
> 
> 
> NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NO
> 
> NO kissxsis NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Plus that music isn't really rock, and the anime stuff usually has terrible voices.
Click to expand...

Pop perhaps?


----------



## Tman5293

Here's a question for anyone that owns the Schiit M+M stack. What kind of EQ controls are available on them? With my FiiO E07K I have built in Bass and Treble controls that allow me to change them +10db or -10db and everything in between. Now call me a bass head but I have my EQ set to Treble: 0 (no change) and Bass: +10 (the maximum available). This setting literally makes my headphones vibrate on my head. I love this. I'm a pretty extreme bass head and this little FiiO amp gives me the best bass experience I've ever had.

Is there anything like that on the M+M stack?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's a question for anyone that owns the Schiit M+M stack. What kind of EQ controls are available on them? With my FiiO E07K I have built in Bass and Treble controls that allow me to change them +10db or -10db and everything in between. Now call me a bass head but I have my EQ set to Treble: 0 (no change) and Bass: +10 (the maximum available). This setting literally makes my headphones vibrate on my head. I love this. I'm a pretty extreme bass head and this little FiiO amp gives me the best bass experience I've ever had.
> 
> Is there anything like that on the M+M stack?


No, they don't. Most audiophile-oriented gear don't.

And if they do, they're probably listed as features on the product pages.

But most USB DACs are generally used at computers, where there are options for EQ in software. FYI +10 bass looks like this, if you wanted to emulate it:

(source: ClieOS on head-fi review)

As mentioned before, you can just use the E07K as a DAC, L7 dock for line out, if you want.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's a question for anyone that owns the Schiit M+M stack. What kind of EQ controls are available on them? With my FiiO E07K I have built in Bass and Treble controls that allow me to change them +10db or -10db and everything in between. Now call me a bass head but I have my EQ set to Treble: 0 (no change) and Bass: +10 (the maximum available). This setting literally makes my headphones vibrate on my head. I love this. I'm a pretty extreme bass head and this little FiiO amp gives me the best bass experience I've ever had.
> 
> Is there anything like that on the M+M stack?


I do not believe it has that ability and looking at the pictures enforces that belief. The Magni has no gain or bass switch. You will have to EQ through the software of your music player.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's a question for anyone that owns the Schiit M+M stack. What kind of EQ controls are available on them? With my FiiO E07K I have built in Bass and Treble controls that allow me to change them +10db or -10db and everything in between. Now call me a bass head but I have my EQ set to Treble: 0 (no change) and Bass: +10 (the maximum available). This setting literally makes my headphones vibrate on my head. I love this. I'm a pretty extreme bass head and this little FiiO amp gives me the best bass experience I've ever had.
> 
> Is there anything like that on the M+M stack?


You can probably achieve the same if not better bass from EQ'ing and software DSP's. My opinion, the only situation using bass boost makes sense to me is when using a phone, or iPod where software EQ wouldn't be readily available.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You can probably achieve the same if not better bass from EQ'ing and software DSP's. My opinion, the only situation using bass boost makes sense to me is when using a phone, or iPod where software EQ wouldn't be readily available.


I haven't seen a music player device that does not have some sort of native EQ software, though some don't have actual EQ that you can adjust individual settings, but rather pre-settings. Every iPhone and iPod that I have seen offers EQ pre-setting for boosting bass.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't seen a music player device that does not have some sort of native EQ software, though some don't have actual EQ that you can adjust individual settings, but rather pre-settings. Every iPhone and iPod that I have seen offers EQ pre-setting for boosting bass.


Didn't quite say that the way I meant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> You can probably achieve the same if not better bass from EQ'ing and software DSP's. My opinion, the only situation using bass boost makes sense to me is when using a phone, or iPod where software EQ wouldn't be readily available*/not offer desired sound*.


I haven't used any iDevices recently but I hated the EQ settings on my 5th gen iPod Classic and stuck to using my E7's EQ.


----------



## Tman5293

Since there aren't any native EQ controls on the M+M stack, can someone recommend me a good EQ software that would work system wide? I like the bass boost for my games as well. Nothing like explosions that make your head vibrate.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Since there aren't any native EQ controls on the M+M stack, can someone recommend me a good EQ software that would work system wide? I like the bass boost for my games as well. Nothing like explosions that make your head vibrate.


Try this, go to control panel - hardware and sound - sound - Right click your active audio device and click properties - chose enhancements - click the check mark next to equalizer - next to 'setting' click the button that says "..." . This should bring up a simple equalizer.

If that doesn't work, then try electri-Q. it is a different style of equalizer, but it gives you better control over the sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Didn't quite say that the way I meant.
> I haven't used any iDevices recently but I hated the EQ settings on my 5th gen iPod Classic and stuck to using my E7's EQ.


EQ software confoozles most people.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Since there aren't any native EQ controls on the M+M stack, can someone recommend me a good EQ software that would work system wide? I like the bass boost for my games as well. Nothing like explosions that make your head vibrate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Try this, go to control panel - hardware and sound - sound - Right click your active audio device and click properties - chose enhancements - click the check mark next to equalizer - next to 'setting' click the button that says "..." . This should bring up a simple equalizer.
> 
> If that doesn't work, then try electri-Q. it is a different style of equalizer, but it gives you better control over the sound.


This, or if you just want bass boost: Right click the speaker tray icon>playback devices>select your speakers>properties>enhancement tab>check bass boost>crank it up to your hearts content!
I put mine on 50hz/+9db whenever I play BF3. Nothing like the sound of helicopters passing above tickling your eardrums.


----------



## asc3nsion

Anyone here used the JVC HA-S500 before for gaming? I'm about to buy 1 for my GF, thinking to snap another one for myself if its any good for gaming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asc3nsion*
> 
> Anyone here used the JVC HA-S500 before for gaming? I'm about to buy 1 for my GF, thinking to snap another one for myself if its any good for gaming.


Have you considered the Audio Technica M40FS or Sony MDR-V6?


----------



## Aaranu

As promised a few pages back, My collection. Sorry about the blur dont know why that happened today.


----------



## pez

Stupid question I'm guessing, but does the software EQ still output through the amp even though you're using a USB DAC?

And boy, the HD 800 look beautiful.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> As promised a few pages back, My collection. Sorry about the blur dont know why that happened today.




But seriously those HD800s are beautiful. Do they sound as good as they look?


----------



## JAM3S121

just added these for gym use... using my m100's or ath ad700s wouldn't work to well there. They look plasticy and cheap but are pretty damn great sounding and the ear hooks are GREAT, very soft, the cable+ear hooks are a soft rubber. Sound Magic eh11


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Stupid question I'm guessing, but does the software EQ still output through the amp even though you're using a USB DAC?


Yep. The DAC handles whatever signals the computer passes to it, including the EQ.


----------



## Aaranu

The HD800s sound better then they look imo


----------



## friend'scatdied

The HD 800s are one of those headphones you have to see in real life to fully appreciate.

It's a shame the finish is so delicate (you can scratch off the silver paint with your fingernail).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HD800's are great in sound...but the price, doesn't sound great. Pun intended.


----------



## Aaranu

Hahaha this is true! I figured if i just went out and bought the tipy top i would no longer feel the urge to upgrade, Mission accomplished.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I figured if i just went out and bought the *tipy top* i would no longer feel the urge to upgrade


mmmmmmmmmmmm.... Tippy top huh?



You sure?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just thought to chime in - a cheap knock off of the AKG headphone line is the SUPERLUX:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=superlux

My friend bought 2 pairs, and I heard them - great set of headphones I must say.

On the subject of the AKG's I will be receiving the AKG 551's to review


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just thought to chime in - a cheap knock off of the AKG headphone line is the SUPERLUX:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=superlux
> 
> My friend bought 2 pairs, and I heard them - great set of headphones I must say.
> 
> On the subject of the AKG's I will be receiving the AKG 551's to review


The in-line mic on the K551 is really dumb IMO


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The HD 800s are one of those headphones you have to see in real life to fully appreciate.
> 
> It's a shame the finish is so delicate (you can scratch off the silver paint with your fingernail).


The silver paint that encompasses about 20% of the headphones? Oh lord.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm.... Tippy top huh?
> 
> 
> 
> You sure?


Hahaah I just wont count those ones!


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Hahaah I just wont count those ones!


Well at the $1k+ price range, you start getting into the headphones sounding different, but not being "better" then the other ones.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well at the $1k+ price range, you start getting into the headphones sounding different, but not being "better" then the other ones.


That happens at any price range..


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> That happens at any price range..


Well I mean there isn't any pricepoint above that where you really get a "better" headphone. Just different or rare headphones. Without knowing the pricing, you could easily compare and contrast and not be able to say one is a better headphone, just more your type of headphone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The silver paint that encompasses about 20% of the headphones? Oh lord.


Yup, basically the entire outer assembly. The demo HD 800s at J&R and B&H in Manhattan look unfortunate, to say the least..

On brighter news, my beater headphones have finally arrived!



For those occasions I don't feel like pulling the W3000ANV out...


----------



## shilka

Alright this seems like the right place to ask

I am looking for a new pair of headphones my price limit would be 1000$

I would really like the Sennheiser HD 650 or HD 700 but i really dont know that much about headphones

My music taste is all over the map which makes it a bit hard for me to find something that is good for everything

I like power metal like Sabaton and Luca Turilli but also but also symphonic metal like Nightwish and Edenbridge

On the flip side i also like some japanese songs most are anime intros soundtracks that sort of thing

So is there something out there for 1000$ that can do all that or do i need to go higher?

I am a huge vocal fan bass not so much so but i dont want something without any bass at all

Thanks


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Well I mean there isn't any pricepoint above that where you really get a "better" headphone. Just different or rare headphones. Without knowing the pricing, you could easily compare and contrast and not be able to say one is a better headphone, just more your type of headphone.


That price point is pretty subjective, but I feel you.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright this seems like the right place to ask
> 
> I am looking for a new pair of headphones my price limit would be 1000$
> 
> I would really like the Sennheiser HD 650 or HD 700 but i really dont know that much about headphones
> 
> My music taste is all over the map which makes it a bit hard for me to find something that is good for everything
> 
> I like power metal like Sabaton and Luca Turilli but also but also symphonic metal like Nightwish and Edenbridge
> 
> On the flip side i also like some japanese songs most are anime intros soundtracks that sort of thing
> 
> So is there something out there for 1000$ that can do all that or do i need to go higher?
> 
> I am a huge vocal fan bass not so much so but i dont want something without any bass at all
> 
> Thanks


Open or closed?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Open or closed?


Sory forgot about that

I want open i really dont like closed


----------



## friend'scatdied

Sounds like the Beyerdynamic T1 to me...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sounds like the Beyerdynamic T1 to me...


You mean for me?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You mean for me?


Yes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes.


Sory but the price here in Denmark is 6700 danish or 1162$ US and thats more then i can spend

And thats the cheapest price
https://www.coolshop.dk/catalog/product/76301-beyerdynamic_t1_600_ohm_headphones_with_tesla_technology_audio

http://www.ktradio.dk/product_detail.asp?id=3461


----------



## Mike-IRL

ignore I'm an idiot

Edit: Sorry, I can't read apparently. It's more expensive where I suggested because I thought you were working in €


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> What about from thomann?
> http://www.thomann.de/dk/beyerdynamic_t1_hifi_kopfhoerer.htm
> 
> Sorry if they add VAT, I didn't go as far as checking out but I think it's already included.
> 
> Edit: fixed link


975 euros or 7265 danish am not too keen on going above 5500 danish thats about where the HD 700 is

Unless the Beyerdynamic T1 is the best headphone every made on this earth i cant spend that much on a headphones

Found a used Beyerdynamic T1 for 4700 danish on dba.dk


----------



## trippinonprozac

I have a set of T1's and I would say they are actually in the top 5 consumer headphones on earth.

Its all subjective of course but a lot of people prefer the T1's over the HD 800s, me included.

Second hand is a good way to get an expensive set of headphones. Quality headphones age pretty well so there are no real disadvantages of buying quality second hand sets.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone ever try the pioneer hdj-2000s? OR TMA-1 aiaiai headphones? I'm thinkiing about buying either or.. sometime this summer


----------



## Anoxy

I preferred the HE-500 and HD-800 to T1. Call me crazy.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I preferred the HE-500 and HD-800 to T1. Call me crazy.


Not crazy at all mate, like I said, its all subjective! Also depends on your amp and source for pairing.

The HD 800s are an awesome set of cans.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright this seems like the right place to ask
> 
> I am looking for a new pair of headphones my price limit would be 1000$
> 
> I would really like the Sennheiser HD 650 or HD 700 but i really dont know that much about headphones
> 
> My music taste is all over the map which makes it a bit hard for me to find something that is good for everything
> 
> I like power metal like Sabaton and Luca Turilli but also but also symphonic metal like Nightwish and Edenbridge
> 
> On the flip side i also like some japanese songs most are anime intros soundtracks that sort of thing
> 
> So is there something out there for 1000$ that can do all that or do i need to go higher?
> 
> I am a huge vocal fan bass not so much so but i dont want something without any bass at all
> 
> Thanks


Hey, do you have an amp/dac? The HE-500s and a decent amp/dac would probably be a better solution than trying to shoot for an o2/odac combo.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I preferred the HE-500 and HD-800 to T1. Call me crazy.


Actually I agree. Maybe I did not listen to the T1 long enough to really get a good feel for it, but to me, the best headphones for the money are the HE-500s. Unless of course you can snag the LCD2 on sale.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I preferred the HE-500 and HD-800 to T1. Call me crazy.


I prefer the JH13s to everything.









As for the above, the T1 is something that doesn't wow at first listen but will amaze you over time with how little it does wrong.

Also.. these D7000s are weird! They're like the counterpart of the W3000ANV.


----------



## Anoxy

Have you heard any other CIEMs? You've mentioned your love for your JH13s quite a few times in this thread


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> anyone ever try the pioneer hdj-2000s? OR TMA-1 aiaiai headphones? I'm thinkiing about buying either or.. sometime this summer


If these are equivalent (not sure if the Beatport edition adds anything special besides looks), then I say stay away from the TMA-1's. They had those in my local Best Buy and just sounded God-awful to me. Muddy, no control over bass, recessed mids and even more recessed highs. Build quality was actually nice, and was what attracted me...but other than that...bleh. I've listened to $40 headphones that sounded better. Somewhat of a rant, but I highly advise against them. Obviously, if you have a Best Buy nearby, they probably have them on display to demo...if not ask someone to demo them







.

Side note: The Asgard 2 has really made me unappreciative of quite a bit of my music. Really makes poorly produced music with no soundstage or instrument separation stand out...ugh.

EDIT: And having said that, positioning the Grado's correctly on your head can greatly alter the sound. I would like to recant my prior statement...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Asgard 2 has really made me unappreciative of quite a bit of my music. Really makes poorly produced music with no soundstage or instrument separation stand out...ugh.


I know that feeling perfectly. When I first got the K701, I literally deleted 1/3 of my music library. I have been buying HD music since then.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I know that feeling perfectly. When I first got the K701, I literally deleted 1/3 of my music library. I have been buying HD music since then.


Sadly, it's not that at all







. I have quite a bit of CDs and a lot of the ones I am listening to are in ALAC. The caveat is that I listen to a lot of hardcore, metal, etc that aren't bands that get good production studios like say Metallica or the like (this could be a terrible example). However, the A2 with my DT 770s on albums like the new A$AP Rocky, Kendrick Lamar, Major Lazer, and Never Say Day 2 albums sound simply fantastic. It's currently very love and hate with my Grados.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sadly, it's not that at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have quite a bit of CDs and a lot of the ones I am listening to are in ALAC. The caveat is that I listen to a lot of hardcore, metal, etc that aren't bands that get good production studios like say Metallica or the like (this could be a terrible example). However, the A2 with my DT 770s on albums like the new A$AP Rocky, Kendrick Lamar, Major Lazer, and Never Say Day 2 albums sound simply fantastic. It's currently very love and hate with my Grados.


I see. Well hopefully you settle on love. If not, you could always sell them and get something else!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I see. Well hopefully you settle on love. If not, you could always sell them and get something else!


True, I've always loved the Grado sound, and it's what I was, in a sense, raised on. I'm more accustomed to my DT 770 (32s specifically) now and even the hardcore music sounds pretty great (IMO) out of them....maybe I'll give that a listen for a while and see what happens.

EDIT: Nope...even after a couple minutes, this is not the sound. I feel very frustrated about this, now. Looks like it's time to start hunting for some headphones...maybe the DT 880s are what I'm looking for...*sigh* It must be bed time already







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True, I've always loved the Grado sound, and it's what I was, in a sense, raised on. I'm more accustomed to my DT 770 (32s specifically) now and even the hardcore music sounds pretty great (IMO) out of them....maybe I'll give that a listen for a while and see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: Nope...even after a couple minutes, this is not the sound. I feel very frustrated about this, now. Looks like it's time to start hunting for some headphones...maybe the DT 880s are what I'm looking for...*sigh* It must be bed time already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


When you say "the sound" what exactly do you mean? I can only imagine that you are dealing with the harsh high frequencies of metal coupled with the harsh highs of the grados. The DT 770s have smoother highs with more pronounced bass to balance out metal music.

Assuming you are talking about both of those factors, then the answer might be a new dac. I remember trying out the 325is at a head-fi meet with the Mjolnir. I mentioned that I really never noticed a big difference in DACs. So he was kind enough to first let me listen to it with a random FiiO dac. The sound was pretty darn harsh. I could barely continue to listen after a while. Then he moved on to the Bifrost. The sound was a lot smoother. It still wasn't perfect, but it was definitely a more balance sound. Finally he pulled out his gungnir and then it was game over for my wallet.

I know you are using the dac on your sound card, but maybe a decent independent dac might just save your grados


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When you say "the sound" what exactly do you mean? I can only imagine that you are dealing with the harsh high frequencies of metal coupled with the harsh highs of the grados. The DT 770s have smoother highs with more pronounced bass to balance out metal music.
> 
> Assuming you are talking about both of those factors, then the answer might be a new dac. I remember trying out the 325is at a head-fi meet with the Mjolnir. I mentioned that I really never noticed a big difference in DACs. So he was kind enough to first let me listen to it with a random FiiO dac. The sound was pretty darn harsh. I could barely continue to listen after a while. Then he moved on to the Bifrost. The sound was a lot smoother. It still wasn't perfect, but it was definitely a more balance sound. Finally he pulled out his gungnir and then it was game over for my wallet.
> 
> I know you are using the dac on your sound card, but maybe a decent independent dac might just save your grados


I've been considering a lot of options, but before I do anything rash, I'm going to sleep on it. Ironically, I'm finding the Grados actually very nice for dubstep (ikr...?) until it gets to those ultimate low registers. But yes, like you said...shrill metal textures plus shrill highs of the Grados are a bit...eh. Unamped, the Grados are still fantastic sounding..so I might just have to deal with it







. Just makes me feel I'm not appreciating the amps....but like I said...going to sleep on it. I am open to headphone and DAC recommendations, though. I will say, the Modi was not pleasant to me as it made this happen to my DT 770's...so with the SR325is...I can't imagine me liking that....who knows.

Goodnight everyone







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've been considering a lot of options, but before I do anything rash, I'm going to sleep on it. Ironically, I'm finding the Grados actually very nice for dubstep (ikr...?) until it gets to those ultimate low registers. But yes, like you said...shrill metal textures plus shrill highs of the Grados are a bit...eh. Unamped, the Grados are still fantastic sounding..so I might just have to deal with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just makes me feel I'm not appreciating the amps....but like I said...going to sleep on it. I am open to headphone and DAC recommendations, though. I will say, the Modi was not pleasant to me as it made this happen to my DT 770's...so with the SR325is...I can't imagine me liking that....who knows.
> 
> Goodnight everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could sell both and get an HE500?

PS
I might get a new AKG K550 for $150.


----------



## pez

I thought about 500s, but haven't heard 'fantastic' results from that combo (A2 and HE-500). I've been reading that it's good enough, but doesn't drive it anywhere to it's potential, and I'm not going to be in the market for an amp for a long time. I know I like it...just not with the Grados...or with my current DAC (Creative X-Fi THD).

Going to bed for real this time. Swear.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Could sell both and get an HE500?
> 
> PS
> I might get a new AKG K550 for $150.


Yay on the HE-500s

Boo on the K550s. I say you sell the lyr and get a tube amp with a 300b http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html

I am only half joking, but seriously, if you have the LCD2s, I say spend the time and money into making those sound better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I thought about 500s, but haven't heard 'fantastic' results from that combo (A2 and HE-500). I've been reading that it's good enough, but doesn't drive it anywhere to it's potential, and I'm not going to be in the market for an amp for a long time. I know I like it...just not with the Grados...or with my current DAC (Creative X-Fi THD).
> 
> Going to bed for real this time. Swear.


I am going to another head-fi meet this saturday. I will have full access to the He-500s and an A2, I will be more than happy to go on a fact finding mission and report back. Someone is also bring a bunch of low cost dacs, so I will also see how they effect the 325is


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey, do you have an amp/dac? The HE-500s and a decent amp/dac would probably be a better solution than trying to shoot for an o2/odac combo.


Sory am a bit of a audio noob

Only thing i have is a Onkyo TX NR808 surround receiver

Does that have a amp/dac???


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Whoever asked about the: TMA-1 aiaiai
Yeah I have heard them - don't buy them. Sound was incredibly dull -almost the opposite of what DJ's would want.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I preferred the HE-500 and HD-800 to T1. Call me crazy.


I might have to see if i can find somewhere to listen to both of those then!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am going to another head-fi meet this saturday. I will have full access to the He-500s and an A2, I will be more than happy to go on a fact finding mission and report back. Someone is also bring a bunch of low cost dacs, so I will also see how they effect the 325is


I would be forever grateful







.

I plugged the Grados into my Mac (no Asgard 2), and loved the sound again. Sounded thumpy, bright in all of the right areas, etc. so I'm determined I just don't like the synergy of the X-Fi THD and A2 with the Grados, but love it with the 770s.

I guess my search now is for a headphone with a generally warmer sound that is greatly effected by the brighter and harsher sound of my setup. I'm thinking Sennheiser HD 600 or 650 or possibly the HE-400 or 500.

Also, I have come to the conclusion before that my X-Fi is a fairly bright source, so that may contribute a lot to it. It's also the reason I didn't like the Modi as a DAC because it was even brighter than the THD.

I'm going to try the Asgard 2 from my Mac later on, too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Have you heard any other CIEMs? You've mentioned your love for your JH13s quite a few times in this thread


Well, I've owned the JH16s and don't have them anymore...

I auditioned the Westone ES5, UE18 Pro and UM Miracle and I'm sorry to say I didn't think it was a fair fight. That could be because they were universal demo versions.

And again, it could be because I've spent the better part of four years listening to only them (well, also Klipsch Image X10s for the gym), but I'm not impressed by any headphone anymore unless it has a very unique coloration (e.g. MDR-R10, W30000ANV). The JH Audio sound philosophy is ideal to my sensibilities.

It's fair to say I'm probably a fanboy when I spend the majority of the time I audition with HD 800s or SR-007s wishing I was listening to my JH13s instead.


----------



## pez

Currently testing out this $5 mod...

So far it has made the headphones more comfy as my ear is no longer touching the steel mesh covering, it's taming those shrill highs in everything I wanted it to, and it has improved bass impact a bit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory am a bit of a audio noob
> 
> Only thing i have is a Onkyo TX NR808 surround receiver
> 
> Does that have a amp/dac???


Most receiver have a DAC and amp in them and can definitely work in outputting to your headphones. I personally prefer a DAC/Amp setup because 1) It was made with audio quality as a priority and 2) it is a heck of a lot smaller. Receivers are great however if you want something for a surround sound setup without using surround sound computer setups.


----------



## pez

Since we are on the topic...is there a reasonable sized speaker amp that I can look for to run from my Asgard 2, and output it to my speakers (Cerwin-Vega D-3/kinda vintage)?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most receiver have a DAC and amp in them and can definitely work in outputting to your headphones. I personally prefer a DAC/Amp setup because 1) It was made with audio quality as a priority and 2) it is a heck of a lot smaller. Receivers are great however if you want something for a surround sound setup without using surround sound computer setups.


Does that mean i need an DAC/Amp or is the the NR808 good enough?

For its time it was the 4 model down from the top and it cost a small fortune


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does that mean i need an DAC/Amp or is the the NR808 good enough?
> 
> For its time it was the 4 model down from the top and it cost a small fortune


The receiver is good enough for most headphones, though it seems to go up to 230W at 6 ohms max, making it a not ideal match for the HD650 which is rated at 300 ohms.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The receiver is good enough for most headphones, though it seems to go up to 230W max, making it a not ideal match for the HD650 which is rated at 300 ohms.


I have the HD 598 now and Tjj226 Angel said they are horrible

I could go as high as the HD 700 but if i need more hardware to drive them then i really dont feel like its worth spending that much money


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have the HD 598 now and Tjj226 Angel said they are horrible
> 
> I could go as high as the HD 700 but if i need more hardware to drive them then i really dont feel like its worth spending that much money


I think Tjj226 prefers the HD 580 over the HD 598 because the HD is much closer to the HD 600/650 and the 598 is a newer/different design I believe. I cannot speak to the HD 700 as I have not listened to it yet, but at that price range, I strongly recommend taking a look into the Audeze LCD-2 or HiFiMAN HE-500. I really like my LCD-2 personally and they are by far the most beautiful headphones I have seen or owned. The Fostex cherry wood ones come very close in looks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Currently testing out this $5 mod...
> 
> So far it has made the headphones more comfy as my ear is no longer touching the steel mesh covering, it's taming those shrill highs in everything I wanted it to, and it has improved bass impact a bit.


Glad you are enjoying them more after the upgrade. Grados have always been mod friendly and finicky about positioning.







Make sure to take the time to properly adjust the headband to your head too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad you are enjoying them more after the upgrade. Grados have always been mod friendly and finicky about positioning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to take the time to properly adjust the headband to your head too.


I think I spent about 10 straight minutes with the headband last night in my spurt of frustration and desperation to not hate them, haha.

However, I am satisfied with this. Went to the RadioShack in town and walked straight to what I needed. Was out in 3 minutes tops.

I turned them inside out, and wrapped them over the mesh cover, and they are thin enough that it makes the L-Cush pads fit on them perfectly and even better, in fact. Comfort has also significantly improved. I've had them on my head for nearly 2 hours now and I have absolutely no complaints. The sound is overall more dark, but bass details are brought out a bit, and I am satisfied with them. Even makes hip hop, rap, and dubstep more enjoyable with them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think Tjj226 prefers the HD 580 over the HD 598 because the HD is much closer to the HD 600/650 and the 598 is a newer/different design I believe. I cannot speak to the HD 700 as I have not listened to it yet, but at that price range, I strongly recommend taking a look into the Audeze LCD-2 or HiFiMAN HE-500. I really like my LCD-2 personally and they are by far the most beautiful headphones I have seen or owned. The Fostex cherry wood ones come very close in looks.


Sory they are also way over what i can spend

http://hoved-grej.dk/product_info.php?cPath=26_35&products_id=47

Hifiman HE-500 is right at the limit i can spend at but i cant find them in Denmark


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory they are also way over what i can spend
> 
> http://hoved-grej.dk/product_info.php?cPath=26_35&products_id=47
> 
> Hifiman HE-500 is right at the limit i can spend at but i cant find them in Denmark


My apologies! I did not notice you were in Denmark. In the US the HD700 is listed by Amazon for $1K which puts it at the LCD-2 price range.







The HE500 is definitely a great pair of headphones with bass comparable to the LCD-2 though not as smooth and deep I thought when I auditioned them.

Contact this vendor:

[email protected]
Den Gode Lyd
V/Brian Rasmussen
Kristoffersvej 75
DK-4100 Ringsted

They are the official dealer for HiFiMAN in Denmark.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would be forever grateful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I plugged the Grados into my Mac (no Asgard 2), and loved the sound again. Sounded thumpy, bright in all of the right areas, etc. so I'm determined I just don't like the synergy of the X-Fi THD and A2 with the Grados, but love it with the 770s.
> 
> I guess my search now is for a headphone with a generally warmer sound that is greatly effected by the brighter and harsher sound of my setup. I'm thinking Sennheiser HD 600 or 650 or possibly the HE-400 or 500.
> 
> Also, I have come to the conclusion before that my X-Fi is a fairly bright source, so that may contribute a lot to it. It's also the reason I didn't like the Modi as a DAC because it was even brighter than the THD.
> 
> I'm going to try the Asgard 2 from my Mac later on, too.


The mac has a wolfson dac which are far superior to a burr browm dac. Why do you think iPod classics are still selling for so much? It is because they have that wolfson dac in it where as apples newer MP3s either have a burr brown dac or some other crappy thing in it.

I REALLY recommend that you go for the HE-500. The HE-400 is good, but it simply can't touch the 500, and the HD 600 and 650s are too different sounding than some lower cost solutions. The HE-500s are going to be the headphones that actually proves to be a significant enough change in sound signature to justify an upgrade.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My apologies! I did not notice you were in Denmark. In the US the HD700 is listed by Amazon for $1K which puts it at the LCD-2 price range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HE500 is definitely a great pair of headphones with bass comparable to the LCD-2 though not as smooth and deep I thought when I auditioned them.


First off yes i am in Denmark

Second we got 25% tax on top of everything so my limit is 5500 danish or about 947$ US BUT you need to take the 25% tax into it

Third i refuse to buy anything i have not heard in a shop that has it i want to listen to it before buying it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory they are also way over what i can spend
> 
> http://hoved-grej.dk/product_info.php?cPath=26_35&products_id=47
> 
> Hifiman HE-500 is right at the limit i can spend at but i cant find them in Denmark


You might have missed my question, but do you have an amp/dac to run these headphones? If you don't, then you need to definitely think about getting both of those and a pair of headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off yes i am in Denmark
> 
> Second we got 25% tax on top of everything so my limit is 5500 danish or about 947$ US BUT you need to take the 25% tax into it
> 
> Third i refuse to buy anything i have not heard in a shop that has it i want to listen to it before buying it


25% TAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









May I suggest taking the 1000 bucks and moving far away from denmark?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You might have missed my question, but do you have an amp/dac to run these headphones? If you don't, then you need to definitely think about getting both of those and a pair of headphones.


Have a Onkyo TX NR808 surround receiver thats all i have

My options are HD 600/HD650/HD700 and a few others

http://www.ktradio.dk/products.asp?mode=prod_selector&pick=134&fkLounge=2
http://www.hififorum.dk/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 25% TAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I suggest taking the 1000 bucks and moving far away from denmark?


I rather like it here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> First off yes i am in Denmark
> 
> Second we got 25% tax on top of everything so my limit is 5500 danish or about 947$ US BUT you need to take the 25% tax into it
> 
> Third i refuse to buy anything i have not heard in a shop that has it i want to listen to it before buying it


I completely understand. I updated my previous post so you may have missed it, but contact this vendor about the HE500 and ask about their return policies.

[email protected]
Den Gode Lyd
V/Brian Rasmussen
Kristoffersvej 75
DK-4100 Ringsted

They are listed as the HiFiMAN vendor in Denmark and while I love the HD650, I do not believe pairing it up with a receiver will do it justice. I prefer personally using the HD650 with a tube amp.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I completely understand. I updated my previous post so you may have missed it, but contact this vendor about the HE500 and ask about their return policies.
> 
> [email protected]
> Den Gode Lyd
> V/Brian Rasmussen
> Kristoffersvej 75
> DK-4100 Ringsted
> 
> They are listed as the HiFiMAN vendor in Denmark and while I love the HD650, I do not believe pairing it up with a receiver will do it justice. I prefer personally using the HD650 with a tube amp.


Ringsted is about 30 mins away by bus from where i live

http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-he-500-177p.html

Question is can i listen to them before buying


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ringsted is about 30 mins away by bus from where i live
> 
> http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-he-500-177p.html
> 
> Question is can i listen to them before buying


If they have a brick and mortar store then typically yes. Otherwise, I would inquire about restocking fees and as well as ask if those could be waived, because you are unable to audition them first.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The mac has a wolfson dac which are far superior to a burr browm dac. Why do you think iPod classics are still selling for so much? It is because they have that wolfson dac in it where as apples newer MP3s either have a burr brown dac or some other crappy thing in it.
> 
> I REALLY recommend that you go for the HE-500. The HE-400 is good, but it simply can't touch the 500, and the HD 600 and 650s are too different sounding than some lower cost solutions. The HE-500s are going to be the headphones that actually proves to be a significant enough change in sound signature to justify an upgrade.


Does it fit my music preferences, though? EDM, Hardcore, Metal, Hip Hop, Rap, and the like? I'm becoming more interested in the HD 650 as well...I've just found out I can get them for $399 brand new...worth it possibly?

Also, do the Macbook Airs still have the Wolfson DACs? I've been trying to find that info out for the life of me...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If they have a brick and mortar store then typically yes. Otherwise, I would inquire about restocking fees and as well as ask if those could be waived, because you are unable to audition them first.


I looked up where the shop is and it looks like some back road inside a neighborhood


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Since we are on the topic...is there a reasonable sized speaker amp that I can look for to run from my Asgard 2, and output it to my speakers (Cerwin-Vega D-3/kinda vintage)?


You mean using your A2 as a pre-amp????

What speakers do you have? They have to be REALLY low sensitivity to need a pre-amp. If anything I say get a jolida fx 10 amp and make a speaker amp to headphone amp resistor box and sell your A2.

If your speakers are high sensitivity, I have heard that you can even get away with using RCA to banana plug adapters and run your speakers right from your A2. I am not so sure that it would work, but if you save a couple hundred bucks, then it might be worth it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I looked up where the shop is and it looks like some back road inside a neighborhood


I suggest calling the vendor or shooting them an email and asking then. Will probably be the quickest way for you to find out. Just say something like "I am highly interested in potentially purchasing a HiFiMAN HE-500 from you if available. Do you have an actual storefront I can walk in to audition them first? If not, what are your restocking fees if I decide the sound is not for me?"

If they reply back and say they do have a store and a demo unit for you to audition, then fantastic! If not and they don't have restocking fees, order one and return it if you don't like them. Otherwise, if they don't have a storefront/demo unit AND they have restocking fees, see if they are willing to waive it for you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You mean using your A2 as a pre-amp????
> 
> What speakers do you have? They have to be REALLY low sensitivity to need a pre-amp. If anything I say get a jolida fx 10 amp and make a speaker amp to headphone amp resistor box and sell your A2.
> 
> If your speakers are high sensitivity, I have heard that you can even get away with using RCA to banana plug adapters and run your speakers right from your A2. I am not so sure that it would work, but if you save a couple hundred bucks, then it might be worth it.


Yeah, sorry for the terrible wording







. They are a 'vintage' pair of Cerwin-Vega D-3s. Nice speakers, and currently running them off of an old cheap '3-Disc Changer Stereo' kinda thing. Not ideal, but does pretty well for its current purpose. And I've thought about that, but don't know much about speakers, and as far as I can tell (from researching) Cerwin-Vega is pretty much non-cooperative with the specs of speakers from their D-(X) line of speakers from then. Needless to say, the speakers are older than I am, but have had the woofer surround replaced and sound great to my ears.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Does it fit my music preferences, though? EDM, Hardcore, Metal, Hip Hop, Rap, and the like? I'm becoming more interested in the HD 650 as well...I've just found out I can get them for $399 brand new...worth it possibly?
> 
> Also, do the Macbook Airs still have the Wolfson DACs? I've been trying to find that info out for the life of me...


As for musical preference.......probably. Honestly I am not the one to answer that question. The most I have to judge that music style with would be Lindsey Stirling and Tool.

I will make you an offer though. If you give me a laundry list of music that you like, I will load it up on my laptop and test them all out on saturday.

I will give you a list of headphones that did well and try to give you as many options to contemplate as possible. This event is really shaping up to be an interesting one. Everything from the cmoy amp up to my friends custom western electric tube amp. I am sure I can find you a perfect fit


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Does it fit my music preferences, though? EDM, Hardcore, Metal, Hip Hop, Rap, and the like? I'm becoming more interested in the HD 650 as well...I've just found out I can get them for $399 brand new...worth it possibly?
> 
> Also, do the Macbook Airs still have the Wolfson DACs? I've been trying to find that info out for the life of me...


HE500 has great bass and good everything else so I would say yes. I got my HD650 for $485 new so I would say yes here as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, sorry for the terrible wording
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are a 'vintage' pair of Cerwin-Vega D-3s. Nice speakers, and currently running them off of an old cheap '3-Disc Changer Stereo' kinda thing. Not ideal, but does pretty well for its current purpose. And I've thought about that, but don't know much about speakers, and as far as I can tell (from researching) Cerwin-Vega is pretty much non-cooperative with the specs of speakers from their D-(X) line of speakers from then. Needless to say, the speakers are older than I am, but have had the woofer surround replaced and sound great to my ears.


yeah I am seeing that they have a sensitivity of 94db (correct me if I am wrong). That is pretty high, so you won't need a crap ton of power like mine. Changing out the woofers could have changed that rating a bit, but even still, it should be pretty efficient.

.....I know how this forum feels about tube audio. I have heard it a million times. All I am going to ask is would you be open minded to a tube amp?

If tube audio is not your cup of tea, then I suggest you head out to a thrift store before you look at buy a new one. Sometimes you can find dynaco, Knight, sansui, RCA, heathkit, or a quad amp for dirt cheap. As long as they work, they sound amazing. I found an old sansui receiver for 45 bucks, and it sounds better than some of the 300+ speaker amps. Vintage=Win


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> As for musical preference.......probably. Honestly I am not the one to answer that question. The most I have to judge that music style with would be Lindsey Stirling and Tool.
> 
> I will make you an offer though. If you give me a laundry list of music that you like, I will load it up on my laptop and test them all out on saturday.
> 
> I will give you a list of headphones that did well and try to give you as many options to contemplate as possible. This event is really shaping up to be an interesting one. Everything from the cmoy amp up to my friends custom western electric tube amp. I am sure I can find you a perfect fit


I am actually a big Tool fan, so that could be part of the list. I'll try and keep this short and compact, and let me know if any of the artists are just plain unacceptable. I know many don't like explicit lyrics, and not sure the rules on this at meets.

I'll name some songs that are fairly well produced (considering their respective generes)

*Metal/Rock/Hardcore/etc.*
August Burns Red - Empire
After the Burial - Aspiration
Between the Buried and Me - Alaska, Autodidact, (B) The Decade of Statues (top priority







...think priority of clean underwear







)
Veil of Maya - We Bow In Its Aura (Hardcore/Metal)
Jukebox the Ghost - Good Day
Dance Gavin Dance - And I Told Them I Invented Times New Roman (what I consider to be an amazing voice, and want emphasized).

*Dubstep/House/Electronic/etc.*
Nero
Zedd - Spectrum, Clarity
Zomboy - City 2 City (ft. Belle Humble), Pump It Up
Major Lazer - You're No Good, Jai No Partai
Skrillex (yes...Skrillex) - First of the Year (Equinox), Kill EVERYBODY, Bangarang

*Rap/Hip hop/etc.*
A$AP Rocky - Hell, Wild for the Night, Suddenly
Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice, Swimming Pools (Drank)
Tech N9ne - He's a Mental Giant, I Love Music

Let me know if that list is too long, or if I need to shorten it in someway, I definitely can. I legally own the CDs for all of these songs, so getting the tracks to you is a matter of a simple Dropbox link







. I thank you highly once again







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HE500 has great bass and good everything else so I would say yes. I got my HD650 for $485 new so I would say yes here as well.


Hmm interesting...and yeah, RazerDog Audio sent me an email for a coupon code to use on the Senn's and it chopped off $100. Free shipping, too. Very tempted, but trying to be patient. I live in a very small town, but work in a larger one, and still, headphone audio isn't a big market there, making it extremely hard to test anything out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> yeah I am seeing that they have a sensitivity of 94db (correct me if I am wrong). That is pretty high, so you won't need a crap ton of power like mine. Changing out the woofers could have changed that rating a bit, but even still, it should be pretty efficient.
> 
> .....I know how this forum feels about tube audio. I have heard it a million times. All I am going to ask is would you be open minded to a tube amp?
> 
> If tube audio is not your cup of tea, then I suggest you head out to a thrift store before you look at buy a new one. Sometimes you can find dynaco, Knight, sansui, RCA, heathkit, or a quad amp for dirt cheap. As long as they work, they sound amazing. I found an old sansui receiver for 45 bucks, and it sounds better than some of the 300+ speaker amps. Vintage=Win


Like I said, I'm not terribly sure, but I just replaced the rotting woofers with direct replacements. Nothing fancy, and a great DIY project that I thoroughly enjoyed--even if it was simply







. Also, where is this receiver? I was looking at an Onkyo one on Amazon that has pretty great reviews and is ~$142...just haven't had the need to pull the trigger yet, though.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> yeah I am seeing that they have a sensitivity of 94db (correct me if I am wrong). That is pretty high, so you won't need a crap ton of power like mine. Changing out the woofers could have changed that rating a bit, but even still, it should be pretty efficient.
> 
> .....I know how this forum feels about tube audio. I have heard it a million times. All I am going to ask is would you be open minded to a tube amp?
> 
> If tube audio is not your cup of tea, then I suggest you head out to a thrift store before you look at buy a new one. Sometimes you can find dynaco, Knight, sansui, RCA, heathkit, or a quad amp for dirt cheap. As long as they work, they sound amazing. I found an old sansui receiver for 45 bucks, and it sounds better than some of the 300+ speaker amps. Vintage=Win


I hope you tested for dc offset before hooking up your speakers/headphones?


----------



## bg92

I need some help as I don't know which in-ear headphones I should get.

Currently I'm thinking about picking a set out of these:

Shure Se215 £90 ($135) - These seem pretty good, I like the replaceable cable and they get pretty good reviews, but I've read about these randomly cutting out.
Denon Ah-C400 £140($210) - These look fairly durable and I really liked my previous denon in-ears but it's hard to find any good reviews or opinions as not a lot of people have these
TDK BA200 £150($225) - Upper end of my budget, seem to be pretty good from the reviews.

My priorities are clear, punchy bass, so I'm more interested in the quality of it rather than quantity. I also want something with a fairly durable cable and with good isolation.

Any other recommendations? Or help with making a decision?


----------



## pez

^I would wait for Totally Dubbed as he is our unanimous IEM King here







.


----------



## shilka

Can i buy any of those high end headphones you guys have been talking about without buying an amp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Can i buy any of those high end headphones you guys have been talking about without buying an amp


Your receiver should also serve as an amp.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Your receiver should also serve as an amp.


Will it sound much worse without an amp then?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Will it sound much worse without an amp then?


That honestly depends on a lot of things:

- Quality of music file
- Are you using the DAC in your computer or amplifier? To use the DAC on the receiver you have to connect your computer to the receiver using digital (optical toslink or SPDIF depending on what you have available)
- Quality of DAC in receiver
- Quality of amplification in receiver
- Power output and how much it is capable of driving


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I am actually a big Tool fan, so that could be part of the list. I'll try and keep this short and compact, and let me know if any of the artists are just plain unacceptable. I know many don't like explicit lyrics, and not sure the rules on this at meets.
> 
> I'll name some songs that are fairly well produced (considering their respective generes)
> 
> *Metal/Rock/Hardcore/etc.*
> August Burns Red - Empire
> After the Burial - Aspiration
> Between the Buried and Me - Alaska, Autodidact, (B) The Decade of Statues (top priority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...think priority of clean underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Veil of Maya - We Bow In Its Aura (Hardcore/Metal)
> Jukebox the Ghost - Good Day
> Dance Gavin Dance - And I Told Them I Invented Times New Roman (what I consider to be an amazing voice, and want emphasized).
> 
> *Dubstep/House/Electronic/etc.*
> Nero
> Zedd - Spectrum, Clarity
> Zomboy - City 2 City (ft. Belle Humble), Pump It Up
> Major Lazer - You're No Good, Jai No Partai
> Skrillex (yes...Skrillex) - First of the Year (Equinox), Kill EVERYBODY, Bangarang
> 
> *Rap/Hip hop/etc.*
> A$AP Rocky - Hell, Wild for the Night, Suddenly
> Kendrick Lamar - Poetic Justice, Swimming Pools (Drank)
> Tech N9ne - He's a Mental Giant, I Love Music
> 
> Let me know if that list is too long, or if I need to shorten it in someway, I definitely can. I legally own the CDs for all of these songs, so getting the tracks to you is a matter of a simple Dropbox link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I thank you highly once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hmm interesting...and yeah, RazerDog Audio sent me an email for a coupon code to use on the Senn's and it chopped off $100. Free shipping, too. Very tempted, but trying to be patient. I live in a very small town, but work in a larger one, and still, headphone audio isn't a big market there, making it extremely hard to test anything out.
> Like I said, I'm not terribly sure, but I just replaced the rotting woofers with direct replacements. Nothing fancy, and a great DIY project that I thoroughly enjoyed--even if it was simply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also, where is this receiver? I was looking at an Onkyo one on Amazon that has pretty great reviews and is ~$142...just haven't had the need to pull the trigger yet, though.


I will set up a drop box then. It is about time I did that anyways.

My only concern is that I have a terrible ear for dubstep. It all sounds like an angry dial up tone to me. There will be a couple dubstep people there who make their own music, I will have to get their opinion. Everything else is fine. The length of the list is really going to depend on the number of people there. For instance, if 30 people want to try 1 amp, then I might fit in 5 or 6 songs. If only amp owners show up and we have 60 amps and 20 people, then I could play your whole library.

Yeah I know that razer dog audio thing is tempting. I am thinking about selling my Q701s and going for the HD 600s since it would only be 50 bucks out of pocket. But I think I am going to save up for my stax lambda nova signatures. I think you would be happier with Dt 880s though. The HD6XXs lack bite IMO. It probably wouldn't be that great for something with a crap ton of bass.

It is a good thing that you did a direct woofer replacement though. So many people screw up speakers by putting in cheap woofers without any regard to spec.

You also said, "where is this receiver". Do you mean my old sansui? I sold that a while back to fund my new amp. If you mean any other receiver, then I would ask that you reword that because I have no idea what "this" is referring to.

the Onkyo receiver is decent enough. If you are just looking for something to play the speakers that is a bit more versatile than a CD changer, that receiver would definitely be a cost efficient solution. If you are looking for more of a hi-fi solution, then you need to look elsewhere.

You could also get away with a topping t-20 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-320


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I hope you tested for dc offset before hooking up your speakers/headphones?


I did not have to. When I bought it, they already had it hooked up and playing. I knew it was safe enough and wouldn't blow up my stuff. What I actually had to be VERY careful of was which way the plug went into the socket. Fortunately my mom of all people told me that if I plugged it in the wrong way that I could give myself a good shock.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That honestly depends on a lot of things:
> 
> - Quality of music file
> - Are you using the DAC in your computer or amplifier? To use the DAC on the receiver you have to connect your computer to the receiver using digital (optical toslink or SPDIF depending on what you have available)
> - Quality of DAC in receiver
> - Quality of amplification in receiver
> - Power output and how much it is capable of driving


I use a optical toslink from the onboard soundcard on the R4E to the Onkyo TX NR808 and yes its a high end cable i use not some crappy el cheapo cable


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I use a optical toslink from the onboard soundcard on the R4E to the Onkyo TX NR808 and yes its a high end cable i use not some crappy el cheapo cable


toslink can actually be crap and still sound fine. The beauty with digital cables is that either they work, or don't work. I am using a 3 dollar toslink cable off monoprice. It sound just as good at a 100 dollar toslink cable that my friend bought.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> toslink can actually be crap and still sound fine. The beauty with digital cables is that either they work, or don't work. I am using a 3 dollar toslink cable off monoprice. It sound just as good at a 100 dollar toslink cable that my friend bought.


I had a cheap cable break which was why i spent money on a better one

This one
http://www.av-cables.dk/optisk-kabel/high-end-optisk-toslink-digital-kabel-5-m.html

Made by british Lindy


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I had a cheap cable break which was why i spent money on a better one
> 
> This one
> http://www.av-cables.dk/optisk-kabel/high-end-optisk-toslink-digital-kabel-5-m.html
> 
> Made by british Lindy


Oh that isn't a bad price for a good cable. I was afraid you got one for 50 USD +


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I use a optical toslink from the onboard soundcard on the R4E to the Onkyo TX NR808 and yes its a high end cable i use not some crappy el cheapo cable


How about the other stuff?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How about the other stuff?


Sory i dont know about that i just hooked up the cable to the receiver and left it at that

I really dont know that much about high end audio not really an area i read a lot about
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh that isn't a bad price for a good cable. I was afraid you got one for 50 USD +


Conveted to US$ i think its 29$


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory i dont know about that i just hooked up the cable to the receiver and left it at that
> 
> I really dont know that much about high end audio not really an area i read a lot about
> Conveted to US$ i think its 29$


I meant do you listen to MP3, FLAC, M4A, or some other audio file? What bitrate are those files in? Are you streaming it and if so at what transfer speeds?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I meant do you listen to MP3, FLAC, M4A, or some other audio file? What bitrate are those files in? Are you streaming it and if so at what transfer speeds?


I got stuff from all over the map some MP3´s some WMA s

Same thing with quality and bit rate some of the older game soundtrack are not that high quality

My CD´s i rip in the highest MP3 thats 320kps or something like that

No FLAC i know that much


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will set up a drop box then. It is about time I did that anyways.
> 
> My only concern is that I have a terrible ear for dubstep. It all sounds like an angry dial up tone to me. There will be a couple dubstep people there who make their own music, I will have to get their opinion. Everything else is fine. The length of the list is really going to depend on the number of people there. For instance, if 30 people want to try 1 amp, then I might fit in 5 or 6 songs. If only amp owners show up and we have 60 amps and 20 people, then I could play your whole library.
> 
> Yeah I know that razer dog audio thing is tempting. I am thinking about selling my Q701s and going for the HD 600s since it would only be 50 bucks out of pocket. But I think I am going to save up for my stax lambda nova signatures. I think you would be happier with Dt 880s though. The HD6XXs lack bite IMO. It probably wouldn't be that great for something with a crap ton of bass.
> 
> It is a good thing that you did a direct woofer replacement though. So many people screw up speakers by putting in cheap woofers without any regard to spec.
> 
> You also said, "where is this receiver". Do you mean my old sansui? I sold that a while back to fund my new amp. If you mean any other receiver, then I would ask that you reword that because I have no idea what "this" is referring to.
> 
> the Onkyo receiver is decent enough. If you are just looking for something to play the speakers that is a bit more versatile than a CD changer, that receiver would definitely be a cost efficient solution. If you are looking for more of a hi-fi solution, then you need to look elsewhere.
> 
> You could also get away with a topping t-20 http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-320


The great part is that you won't have to set up one if you don't want to







. I'd just be able to PM you a link with the files and you could just download them straight from the link I send







.

And if I do go the DT 880 route, they are also offered on the same site...at the price of $280. The question is which version would suit my amp the best? 250 or 600 OHM?

Yeah, the kit to replace the woofer was like $25 and my dad picked the speakers up off the guy for $50 or less.

And yeah, the Sansui for $45...you made it sound like you had it for sale, or like you recently found an ad for one







. This was the Onkyo receiver I was referring to:
http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-8255B-TX-8255-Stereo-Receiver/dp/B001AMSPQI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2OL5DXORPTL4C&coliid=I22DQ6PWQTIMXE

I'm not looking into hi-fi speaker setups...yet...I think that's another journey in and of itself. I'm getting antsy about a potential headphone upgrade, though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I got stuff from all over the map some MP3´s some WMA s
> 
> Same thing with quality and bit rate some of the older game soundtrack are not that high quality
> 
> My CD´s i rip in the highest MP3 thats 320kps or something like that
> 
> No FLAC i know that much


Remember, your music is only going to sound as good as your source. If the source file is poor quality or the original recording is crap, your music will sound like crap regardless of headphone and component quality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I need some help as I don't know which in-ear headphones I should get.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking about picking a set out of these:
> 
> Shure Se215 £90 ($135) - These seem pretty good, I like the replaceable cable and they get pretty good reviews, but I've read about these randomly cutting out.
> Denon Ah-C400 £140($210) - These look fairly durable and I really liked my previous denon in-ears but it's hard to find any good reviews or opinions as not a lot of people have these
> TDK BA200 £150($225) - Upper end of my budget, seem to be pretty good from the reviews.
> 
> My priorities are clear, punchy bass, so I'm more interested in the quality of it rather than quantity. I also want something with a fairly durable cable and with good isolation.
> 
> Any other recommendations? Or help with making a decision?


Hey man,
I can fill you in on a few of those.
First of all - I'm one of the very FEW reviewers (if any) who have fully reviewed the C400's - that's because of my contact I had with Denon









So I'll go through your options you have there.
I'm guessing your price range is £150? (that's very good, and great for a nice set of earphones).

OK so, first YOUR options that you found.
-SE215's are centred around mids, the bass might be punchy, but certainly on the weak side. The cable is pretty durable, and the problems you seem to have heard, I've never come across myself. The OLDER Shure earphones, had this problem. Like the SE530's for example.

-C400 - I'm surprised you came across this earphone, as it isn't one that most people would find via searching (as you said lack of reviews etc).
Now the C400's are probably the most CAPABLE earphones in your list of 3. They are sublime with a FLAT AND NEUTRAL frequency response. However, due to them being flat, they tend to sound a little "boring" versus other earphones. I personally loved the C400's with EDM. Great set of earphones to be honest, however for the BASS department, they simply felt rolled off and didn't extend well. The quality WAS there, but when PUSHED, ie. through an amp - they simply couldn't cope.

-BA200's - yet another earphones I'm surprised that you picked up. Absolutely fantastic earphone, but this is definitely not for you. Possibly one of the weakest bass capable earphones I've heard. They also have this tamed sound to them, and thus have a WARM signature to them. The mids are nice and warm, the highs are fun and the lows are almost non-existent.

SO, what do I recommend?
Well it is a hard one, however here is my list for you:
-Sony EX510's - £55. Cheap earphones, one might think - but they are extremely capable in all domains. You can order them via Amazon UK or via Accessory Jacks (trusted sellers from HK)
-Sennheiser IE8 - £160. I think you'll find these hard to come by, as they seemed discontinued. If you can find a used pair for under £110 - they might do you justice, they have great amount of bass extension, but at the same time don't compromise the mids and highs. For me personally, the IE range from sennheiser is my most HATED earphone range in the world. The sound signature is simply not for me, and certain other things (like silver plated jacks) tick me off of sennheiser.
-Westone 2 - £160-200. Absolutely brilliant earphones, they do lack bass QUANTITY due to the nature of their dual BA drivers, but their quality is top notch.
-UE TF10 - £100-200 (price range is so wide, depending on where you source them from - as in the USA, they go on deal for around $100 every year, for black friday) - absolutely brilliant bass extension. The bass is really nice, the quality and DEPTH of bass is really nice. HOWEVER, its mids are severely dampened. You can change this with a custom silver/copper cable, however that will set you back a lot of money.
-PFE range 111/012 - Now most people seeing this recommendation on my list might think I'm a little crazy. The reason behind that is because its inherent LACK of bass. However the quality of it is extremely good, probably the best audio reproduction for price performance in the whole list. These earphones are now also discontinued - so coming across them might be hard. But if you can get them for around £80, and then willing to hook up an AMP - the DIGIZOID ZO2, then you're unto the BEST option for under £150.

CONCLUSION:
My honest, best recommendation would be: PFE 112 + extra green filters (£80-110) + Digizoid amp (£60) = giving you around £150.
Pros:
Well everything you want for under £200, you'll get via that setup
Cons:
You need an amp to bring out the lows of the PFE's I own the PFE232's and boy are they sublime, for me no other earphones has come remotely CLOSE in taking its crown as my favourite earphone, ever.

HOWEVER, I can appreciate some people don't want to carry around extra things, and thus want just earphones:
I would thus either recommend the EX510's for cheap and cheerful and bass capable earphones
OR
The C400's - but you really ought to try before you buy with these.

Here's the winning ticket for you:
I got the C400's, sitting in my drawers, and was going to post them for sale on eBay.
If you want, to TRY them, and if you LIKE them, buy them off me - feel free to hit me up.
The C400's I don't THINK will satisfy your needs, but who knows. All you'll lose by doing this would be you paying postage for it going there and back (considering you are in the UK that is) - if you're even in London - you can come and visit me.

Hope that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> ^I would wait for Totally Dubbed as he is our unanimous IEM King here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'll make me blush


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Remember, your music is only going to sound as good as your source. If the source file is poor quality or the original recording is crap, your music will sound like crap regardless of headphone and component quality.


Some of it does sound a little worse then the others but i dont really have anything i would call crap

I dont really use my HD 598 for music i use my Harman Kardon HKTS 60 set for music most of the time

Think i use my headphones more for gaming then music

And no i dont want a headset i tried a ton and did not like any of them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Some of it does sound a little worse then the others but i dont really have anything i would call crap
> 
> I dont really use my HD 598 for music i use my Harman Kardon HKTS 60 set for music most of the time
> 
> Think i use my headphones more for gaming then music
> 
> And no i dont want a headset i tried a ton and did not like any of them


I wasn't suggesting that any of your music files are crap quality. Just letting you know what you should expect if you did.









If you use your headphones for gaming, you should consider headphones with large soundstage and resolution.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wasn't suggesting that any of your music files are crap quality. Just letting you know what you should expect if you did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use your headphones for gaming, you should consider headphones with large soundstage and resolution.


The reason i dont use my HD 598 for music is i think they sound to light and flat

When i hear into the fire attero dominatus or panzer battalion i want more base and the HD 598 sounds a little bit flat for that


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!























It sould sound like i am there when i hear those songs


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The reason i dont use my HD 598 for music is i think they sound to light
> 
> When i hear into the fire attero dominatus or panzer battalion i want more base and the HD 598 sounds a little bit flat for that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The HD650 has good mid-bass but sub-bass is severely lacking IMO. The HE500 on the other hand, has excellent mid-bass and sub-bass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It sould sound like i am there when i hear those songs


That again, depends on the quality of the recording, bitrate, quality of DAC and amp, as well as the headphones themselves.


----------



## exzacklyright

Most comfortable headphones under $400?

I mainly game with headphones, use my speakers for music/TV.

I don't like the material on the pads of the AD700's i'm afraid. It just isn't that comfy to me.. albeit I like the design.

Here' s just an interesting comparative graph: 

But anyways... does anyone have any recommendations of headphones that are super comfortable?

The material on the DT880's and DT990's look very comfortable.



Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The HD650 has good mid-bass but sub-bass is severely lacking IMO. The HE500 on the other hand, has excellent mid-bass and sub-bass.
> That again, depends on the quality of the recording, bitrate, quality of DAC and amp, as well as the headphones themselves.


Right now they are 192 and 232 bit but i could rip them again to 320 bit if they sound better by doing that?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Welcome to russia


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The great part is that you won't have to set up one if you don't want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd just be able to PM you a link with the files and you could just download them straight from the link I send
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And if I do go the DT 880 route, they are also offered on the same site...at the price of $280. The question is which version would suit my amp the best? 250 or 600 OHM?
> 
> Yeah, the kit to replace the woofer was like $25 and my dad picked the speakers up off the guy for $50 or less.
> 
> And yeah, the Sansui for $45...you made it sound like you had it for sale, or like you recently found an ad for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This was the Onkyo receiver I was referring to:
> http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-8255B-TX-8255-Stereo-Receiver/dp/B001AMSPQI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=2OL5DXORPTL4C&coliid=I22DQ6PWQTIMXE
> 
> I'm not looking into hi-fi speaker setups...yet...I think that's another journey in and of itself. I'm getting antsy about a potential headphone upgrade, though.


Cool, then please PM me and I will start moving those onto my laptop.

Ok, I found you the perfect amp solution for your speaker http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-312 amp/dac for 110 bucks. With the memorial day sale that parts express it comes up to 100. You could use it for your headphones, so you can compare and contrast what you have now with this amp.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Right now they are 192 and 232 bit but i could rip them again to 320 bit if they sound better by doing that?


The difference is insanely overblown almost anywhere there are people into high end audio, but there is a small difference. There's really no reason not to have them at 320 or lossless if you have the CD's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Most comfortable headphones under $400?
> 
> I mainly game with headphones, use my speakers for music/TV.
> 
> That's a shame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use headphones and IEM's for music.
> 
> I don't like the material on the pads of the AD700's i'm afraid. It just isn't that comfy to me.. albeit I like the design.
> 
> Do you mean you don't like the velour feel or is it only with the AD700 pads?
> 
> But anyways... does anyone have any recommendations of headphones that are super comfortable?
> 
> The material on the DT880's and DT990's look very comfortable.
> 
> *They are very comfortable. What sort of sound signature are you looking for?*
> 
> Thanks.


Answered
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Right now they are 192 and 232 bit but i could rip them again to 320 bit if they sound better by doing that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to russia


That will depend on the headphones. With good headphones, there should be noticeable differences.

As Crazy also mentioned, the differences are not huge, but there will be noticeable differences. Less distortion sometimes, sounds in certain spots you may not have heard previously, crisper/cleaner sound, ect.


----------



## exzacklyright

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Answered
> That will depend on the headphones. With good headphones, there should be noticeable differences.


Not sure what I'm looking for yet. Just something comfortable with good sound of course. The material on the AD700's are fine.. I just think i want a softer feel. If that's possible


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> Not sure what I'm looking for yet. Just something comfortable with good sound of course. The material on the AD700's are fine.. I just think i want a softer feel. If that's possible


For gaming, people generally prefer cans with loud and accurate soundstage. Some headphones I've had that were good for gaming were the AKG K701 and K550. The K701 velour was a bit stiff and sometimes made my ears itch. K550 uses pleather, but it is incredibly soft.


----------



## shilka

So is the HD 650 more for me then the HD 700?

The price is easier to pay as its around 2900-3200 danish i can save that up in months no problem


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So is the HD 650 more for me then the HD 700?


I've haven't heard the HD700 yet, so I cannot comment on that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've haven't heard the HD700 yet, so I cannot comment on that.


There is a hifi shop that has both the HD 650 and HD 700 in the shop right next to the shop i need to go to anyway to have my mouse fixed

So sould i pack a bag of CD´s and drop by there after i have droped off my mouse


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey man,
> I can fill you in on a few of those.
> First of all - I'm one of the very FEW reviewers (if any) who have fully reviewed the C400's - that's because of my contact I had with Denon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION:
> My honest, best recommendation would be: PFE 112 + extra green filters (£80-110) + Digizoid amp (£60) = giving you around £150.
> Pros:
> Well everything you want for under £200, you'll get via that setup
> Cons:
> You need an amp to bring out the lows of the PFE's I own the PFE232's and boy are they sublime, for me no other earphones has come remotely CLOSE in taking its crown as my favourite earphone, ever.
> 
> HOWEVER, I can appreciate some people don't want to carry around extra things, and thus want just earphones:
> I would thus either recommend the EX510's for cheap and cheerful and bass capable earphones
> OR
> The C400's - but you really ought to try before you buy with these.
> 
> Here's the winning ticket for you:
> I got the C400's, sitting in my drawers, and was going to post them for sale on eBay.
> If you want, to TRY them, and if you LIKE them, buy them off me - feel free to hit me up.
> The C400's I don't THINK will satisfy your needs, but who knows. All you'll lose by doing this would be you paying postage for it going there and back (considering you are in the UK that is) - if you're even in London - you can come and visit me.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot.you're being really helpful. I've looked for the DIGIZOID ZO2 but I couldn't really find it anywhere in the uk, it was either discontinued or out of stock.
Also the pfe's 012 cost around £75 when the PFE's 112 cost £130, so if I did get the PFE's 112 and the amp it would be already £200, and that might a bit too much for me. Originally I was planing on spending £100 max,. but would going with the 112's over 012's be worth the price difference if I did decide to go this route?
I would really want to try the ah-c400's as previously I had ah-c710 and I really liked them, but during last summer they stopped working







I do live in London so I might actually visit you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Cool, then please PM me and I will start moving those onto my laptop.
> 
> Ok, I found you the perfect amp solution for your speaker http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=310-312 amp/dac for 110 bucks. With the memorial day sale that parts express it comes up to 100. You could use it for your headphones, so you can compare and contrast what you have now with this amp.


I will get on that now.

And I know I like the Asgard 2, but I'm trying to determine if I like it with the Grados. Yet. Considering everyone else claims they are a good match, I need to get on hooking the A2 up to my MBA.

Also, is that amp capable of driving those speakers? I know they're not monsters by any means, but idk. I have no idea what I'm talking about really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I will get on that now.
> 
> And I know I like the Asgard 2, but I'm trying to determine if I like it with the Grados. Yet. Considering everyone else claims they are a good match, I need to get on hooking the A2 up to my MBA.
> 
> Also, is that amp capable of driving those speakers? I know they're not monsters by any means, but idk. I have no idea what I'm talking about really.


A2 should have no problem at all driving the Grados.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A2 should have no problem at all driving the Grados.


Oh they drive them just fine, but I am not enjoying the sound that is happening between my THD and my Grados with the A2 in between. Unamped...perfect...I can't describe what's going exactly with the A2..nearly like it's mushing things together and taking away detail. It's strange, because they do nearly the opposite with the DT770s. I mean, they don't perform miracles to the point where the DT770 is all of a sudden an all around performer. I guess that's why it's frustrating. Discouraging, too, at the same time.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I did not have to. When I bought it, they already had it hooked up and playing. I knew it was safe enough and wouldn't blow up my stuff. What I actually had to be VERY careful of was which way the plug went into the socket. Fortunately my mom of all people told me that if I plugged it in the wrong way that I could give myself a good shock.


Shock how? AC is non polar, the rectification would be happening in the receivers power supply so it wouldn't matter unless I'm missing something


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I will get on that now.
> 
> And I know I like the Asgard 2, but I'm trying to determine if I like it with the Grados. Yet. Considering everyone else claims they are a good match, I need to get on hooking the A2 up to my MBA.
> 
> Also, is that amp capable of driving those speakers? I know they're not monsters by any means, but idk. I have no idea what I'm talking about really.


Yeup. Sensitivity of the speakers would be the biggest concern. Even if you speakers were 90db or above, most amps can drive them (when I say amps, I mean commercially available and well known speaker amps. I am sure there is some crappy 'made in china' amp that would not drive your speakers). It is only when you have lower sensitivity speakers that you really need to watch how much power the amp can put out.

I understand how you feel about the A2. I am not even talking about replacing it. i am just saying that this would provide a fun little side experiment in addition to driving your speakers.

Now another option (I may have already linked this, so bare with me) would be the little dayton audio amp. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-380

This thing should be renamed the little amp that could. it is not going to sound as good as the topping, nor is it going to get loud enough to wake up your neighbors, but if you wanted to save the extra ~60 bucks for headphones, then this would be the way to go.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup. Sensitivity of the speakers would be the biggest concern. Even if you speakers were 90db or above, most amps can drive them (when I say amps, I mean commercially available and well known speaker amps. I am sure there is some crappy 'made in china' amp that would not drive your speakers). It is only when you have lower sensitivity speakers that you really need to watch how much power the amp can put out.
> 
> I understand how you feel about the A2. I am not even talking about replacing it. i am just saying that this would provide a fun little side experiment in addition to driving your speakers.
> 
> Now another option (I may have already linked this, so bare with me) would be the little dayton audio amp. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-380
> 
> This thing should be renamed the little amp that could. it is not going to sound as good as the topping, nor is it going to get loud enough to wake up your neighbors, but if you wanted to save the extra ~60 bucks for headphones, then this would be the way to go.


It's a good suggestion. You linked me two different Topping amps. Which would you recommend over the other? I'd honestly be willing to go up in price to the $200 mark for a decent amp...I'm just not sure what to go for, and what's good quality. I'm oblivious to the speaker-fi world, but would love a good step in







. And I don't believe I answered fully before, but no, I'm totally not against tube amps. I've been curious about one for my Grados even. That could be the sound I really am looking for in the Grados...again, not sure.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really like my LCD-2 personally and *they are by far the most beautiful headphones I have seen or owned*.










You certainly have a type...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> Thanks a lot.you're being really helpful. I've looked for the DIGIZOID ZO2 but I couldn't really find it anywhere in the uk, it was either discontinued or out of stock.
> Also the pfe's 012 cost around £75 when the PFE's 112 cost £130, so if I did get the PFE's 112 and the amp it would be already £200, and that might a bit too much for me. Originally I was planing on spending £100 max,. but would going with the 112's over 012's be worth the price difference if I did decide to go this route?
> I would really want to try the ah-c400's as previously I had ah-c710 and I really liked them, but during last summer they stopped working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do live in London so I might actually visit you.


The PFE 012's and 112's are identical, apart from the filters provided and the accessories:
http://www.trustedreviews.com/phonak-audeo-pfe-012_Headphones_review

As you can see from that link.
An FYI: The 111 and 112 is just the colour differentiation between white and black

Now filters wise - my ratings of the pfe 112's (you can find the full review on my website, just google my name and ull find it - as I'm supposedly not allowed to post links of personal websites...sigh):
Sound Quality Ratings:
Lows: 4 / 5 out of 10
Mids: 8 / 7 out of 10
Highs: 9 / 8 out of 10
Soundstage: 8/10

*First rating (left) is for the grey filter
Second rating (right) is the black filter*

_Here's my PFE232's ratings:_

Sound Quality Ratings
*(3 different ratings will be provided, first being with grey, second with black, third with green filters)*
Lows: 6 / 7 / 9 out of 10
Mids: 10 / 9 / 8 out of 10
Highs: 10 / 10 / 9 out of 10
Soundstage: 9/10 (I didn't feel different filters applied any change)

As you can note - it is pretty obvious:
GREEN filters are concentrated towards LOWS, mids are affected because of it
BLACK filters is the mid point between lows and mids
GREY filters are concentrated towards MIDS, lows are affected because of it

What I tried to show you there are what filters do and how they impact sound - you will be surprised how much it actually changes the sound of the earphone. So do bear that in mind.

The Digizoid is indeed being discontinued...but should still be available at certain places - if you can't find it at all, let me know and I'll contact digizoid directly.
I have the Zo2 myself, and use it DAILY and "religiously" with my PFE232's.

So, yeah, if you want to know the PFE signature + the ZO2, you can demo it with my setup.
And if you want to hear the C400's with and without the ZO2 you can do so too.

I live in Guildford bro - so if you can commute to here, then give me a shout via PM.
TRYING before buying is a HUGE thing IMO.
I wish we had shops int he UK where one could DEMO headphones (HMV is now closing) and EARPHONES...pretty much impossible to find any store that would do it.

I've always thought of opening my own shop lol.

FYI:
Nothing will come close to the C710's sound. The C400's are FAR from the DENON sound.
I had the C751's and the C710's








Loved them both, but slowly edged away from bassy earphones to more mid-centric earphones.
You'll find getting that same sound almost impossible.
I haven't come across an earphone that has the same signature. Only my PFE232's really just blew me away.

the SONY EX range however is CLOSE to the old DENON range...so maybe something like the EX510, 600, 1000 or something, might be up your street too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly have a type...


I am not counting headphones I haven't see personally, which is very limited. For example that cherry wood Fostex ones look gorgeous. Same with this one Stax headphones. I am sure if I see one of those in person as well as the LCD-3, I may change my mind.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a good suggestion. You linked me two different Topping amps. Which would you recommend over the other? I'd honestly be willing to go up in price to the $200 mark for a decent amp...I'm just not sure what to go for, and what's good quality. I'm oblivious to the speaker-fi world, but would love a good step in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I don't believe I answered fully before, but no, I'm totally not against tube amps. I've been curious about one for my Grados even. That could be the sound I really am looking for in the Grados...again, not sure.


The two topping amps were a T20 MK2 and a T30. The T30 has a dac.....and that is the only difference. The thing that I like is that parts express is having a sale where if you buy something 100 or over, you save 10 bucks. The T20 is 99.99 which might not qualify for the sale. The T30 is 108.99 so you would save the 10 bucks and save a dollar over the T20 Mk2 while at the same time getting the USB dac feature.

Yes, the grado 325is are MUCH better on tube amps. I have spent some time with them on various tube and solid state amps. I have even tried some 325is that were professionally modified on various amps as well. I have not heard a single solid state amp that can tame the highs and bolster the lows on grado headphones as well as a decent tube amp can.

But the issue would be that tube amps are not a cheap venture if you want a newer generation product. Most likely you would be selling your A2 and then getting a single tube speaker amp and then making the resistor box like I was talking about. Not to mention that it would also probably eat up your hopes of headphone upgrading and any budget for a dac as well.

The other side of the coin is you could go with vintage. I believe I was talking to you about another member named spriggs a while back. He has a fantastic dynaco tube amp that he informs me can be found for cheap. This might be the same model, and of course I will ask him for more details, but this would give you an idea of what you would be looking for http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649062127-dynaco_st70_stereo_tube_amp_all_working_plug_play_condition/ . It is ugly as crap, but if it is the same one he has, MAN does it sound good.


----------



## pez

Haha, that thing is pretty...well...not pretty. Also, it looks like the clamp on it may be what's keeping it ground. LOL.

I'm going to bookmark the T30 for sure. I'm at the point where I think if I make a purchase now it's not going to be what's right. Just trying to coast it out.

I haven't always noticed it, but the positioning of my Grados seem to be the difference between detail and mush. Bleh.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, that thing is pretty...well...not pretty. Also, it looks like the clamp on it may be what's keeping it ground. LOL.
> 
> I'm going to bookmark the T30 for sure. I'm at the point where I think if I make a purchase now it's not going to be what's right. Just trying to coast it out.
> 
> I haven't always noticed it, but the positioning of my Grados seem to be the difference between detail and mush. Bleh.


I think I might know what you mean by clamp, and quite frankly, I like that system better for audio stuff. It allows you to run a grounding wire to THE ground. I have yet to test it, but I have been told by several people that that sort of method completely eliminates other electronics from generating interference.

I agree with you on the coasting thing. I might also make a stop off at the audio store I like to go to. They might have some additional opinions. Right now the only thing stopping me from saying to go with amp A over amp B is your speakers.

They could sound great to you while at the same time be total garbage. My first real speakers were some fischers. They sounded wonderful to me because they had 16 inch subs in them which was a lot better than the old book shelf speakers (by speakers I mean tweeters) I had before them. Spriggs forced me to buy his celestion 3 speakers and there was a MASSIVE difference in sound quality. So your speakers could be terrible and you might not evern know it. If that were the case, then what I would tell you to do is toss them out and get different speakers for 100 bucks, and then get a cheaper amp. I think it would be a terrible idea to pair a great vintage tube amp, and pair it with poor speakers. Of course the flip side is that you ended up getting incredible speakers for next to nothing and you got REALLY lucky in which case I say get these mono blocks and just ignore the price. http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649051386-pilotone_aa902_pair_of_tube_monoblock_amplifiers/

So like you I am also trying to go through as many options as I can think of to try and find a good fit for not only your speakers, but your headphones too.


----------



## pez

And it is much appreciated







. As a reference, we have a pair of Pioneer HPM-1500 speakers sitting in the other room that I was using before. Sound much better, have a definite vintage look, feel, and sound to them, but they were much to large, and crazy heavy. The Cerwin-Vega aren't as great, but they do not sound like the complete other end of the spectrum either. Again, I have super limited experience with speakers, and it's just one of those topics (like the Summit-Fi of Head-Fi) that makes me feel utterly dumb, lol.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Hmm.. something interesting happened tonight

I was comparing the D7000s and W3000ANVs back-to-back, and for fun I added +2dB to the 55Hz band on the W3Ks.

I'm going to have to re-audition a pair of MDR-R10s again ASAP, because I suspect I might prefer the W3Ks to them now.

In short, equalization is not the enemy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And it is much appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As a reference, we have a pair of Pioneer HPM-1500 speakers sitting in the other room that I was using before. Sound much better, have a definite vintage look, feel, and sound to them, but they were much to large, and crazy heavy. The Cerwin-Vega aren't as great, but they do not sound like the complete other end of the spectrum either. Again, I have super limited experience with speakers, and it's just one of those topics (like the Summit-Fi of Head-Fi) that makes me feel utterly dumb, lol.


Ah perfect. Ok, I will PM you some links to some ebay auctions (I don't mind of other members want the links, I just don't want some random googler to end up getting into a ******ed bidding war). So long as they stay below 150, I suggest you get either of them, and go with a cheaper amp like the T 30. One of the links will be to some book shelf speakers that I own. Even if you buy them and decide that you don't like them for some reason, I will be HAPPY to buy them from you for the same price and postage and begin making a 5.1 audiophile system







. The other I have spent a lot of time listening to, and it is every so slightly better, but they are 4 times the size.

As for learning about speakers....






You want the amp and pre amp.

And then you want 2 of these 

Everything else on the market is simply trying to get close to these things for a lower price


----------



## pez

What is/are that/they? Lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What is/are that/they? Lol.


The amp and pre amp in the video is a western electric amp and pre amp. Western Electric = win and nothing but win. There are several clubs in japan where you have to pay an entrance fee just to come in and listen to western electric stuff.

The speaker that is taking up the whole wall is a western electric horn. 




Here is a better example of a western electric horn. 




WHY DIDN'T THEY EVER MAKE HEADPHONES!?!?!?!?!?! WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shilka

I just spent the better part of the day trying the Sennheiser HD 700 and i really did not like them

They are great headphones its just that i dont like the way they sound even its even more flat and lifeless then my HD 598

The details i can pick up are amazing but its just feels like there is almost no bass at all and they sound flat and lifeless


----------



## Totally Dubbed

As you go higher up the scale with headphones, the more "boring they get" - as the flat line neutral is the pot-of-gold for audiophiles.
The philosophy is simple:
They don't want the sound tampered in any way shape or form - if they want to tamper with it, they can do it themselves via EQ'ing.

So do bear that in mind with higher-end headphones.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As you go higher up the scale with headphones, the more "boring they get" - as the flat line neutral is the pot-of-gold for audiophiles.
> The philosophy is simple:
> They don't want the sound tampered in any way shape or form - if they want to tamper with it, they can do it themselves via EQ'ing.
> 
> So do bear that in mind with higher-end headphones.


So what the more i pay the more boring they sound that makes no sense to me


----------



## pez

Yeah, the logic is ironic, but the thing is, some people love that. It is also the reason some people own different sets of headphones and consider this their luxury. Even though the HD 700 were boring to you, you might hear something one day, or get into a genre that sounds quite amazing from them.

In my experience, I can enjoy hip hop or dubstep on my Grados, but it is totally unmatched by the performance of my DT 770s. At the same time, the Beyers don't do so hot at rock or anything heavier as it has a weak mid range.

Needless to say, I'm looking for a new edition to my collection now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah basically.
However the reason they become so expensive is exactly for that reason. For a perfect, neural sound frequency. Almost impossible, for to various factors, like where the ear pad is situated, how hard the clamp is, what the material on the headphone , to prevent vibrations altering the sound is etc...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the logic is ironic, but the thing is, some people love that. It is also the reason some people own different sets of headphones and consider this their luxury. Even though the HD 700 were boring to you, you might hear something one day, or get into a genre that sounds quite amazing from them.
> 
> In my experience, I can enjoy hip hop or dubstep on my Grados, but it is totally unmatched by the performance of my DT 770s. At the same time, the Beyers don't do so hot at rock or anything heavier as it has a weak mid range.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm looking for a new edition to my collection now.


So is there anything that can make Sabaton sound better then the HD 598 i tried the HD 700 and while they where very good headphones they sounded too light and lifeless for my taste

They have the HD 650 in the shop next week so i was thinking of trying those next week


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would suggest the old Denon range. They'll give you some excitement to what I perceive as a boring line from sennheiser.
Sure they're good, but for my own personal listening I would bore myself listening to sennheiser products (even their earphones to some extent)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would suggest the old Denon range. They'll give you some excitement to what I perceive as a boring line from sennheiser.
> Sure they're good, but for my own personal listening I would bore myself listening to sennheiser products (even their earphones to some extent)


I did try a Denon headphone a few weeks back and that one was even worse then the HD 700

Those sounded so light that they gave me a headache after a few minutes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did try a Denon headphone a few weeks back and that one was even worse then the HD 700
> 
> Those sounded so light that they gave me a headache after a few minutes


I think totally dubbed is talking about the old D2000-D7000 series which are more "exciting" for some people. I personally prefer accurate but smooth with almost liquid smooth mids.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think totally dubbed is talking about the old D2000-D7000 series which are more "exciting" for some people. I personally prefer accurate but smooth with almost liquid smooth mids.


I dont mind accurate and detailed sound but i dont want it to sound so dead and lifeless as those i have tried so far


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont mind accurate and detailed sound but i dont want it to sound so dead and lifeless as those i have tried so far


Try to see if you can audition the HE500.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try to see if you can audition the HE500.


The Hifiman HE-500?

http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-he-500-177p.html

its not in stock right now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Hifiman HE-500?
> 
> http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-he-500-177p.html
> 
> its not in stock right now


Have you tried contacting Odyssey yet?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you tried contacting Odyssey yet?


Odyssey ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Odyssey ?


The store is also called Odyssey Audio. I would see if they still have a demo unit.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The store is also called Odyssey Audio. I would see if they still have a demo unit.


Its called Den Gode Lyd not Odyssey and they did not have any in stock


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its called Den Gode Lyd not Odyssey and they did not have any in stock


They may have changed their store name. They are listed as Odyssey Audio in HiFiMAN's retailer page.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They may have changed their store name. They are listed as Odyssey Audio in HiFiMAN's retailer page.


The address is the same


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So what the more i pay the more boring they sound that makes no sense to me


IMO, in terms of high-end sound philosophy (and maybe automobiles)...

Europe (e.g. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser): Pure
East Asia (e.g. Audio Technica, Denon, Fostex, maybe HiFiMan): Fun
America (e.g. Aude'ze, Grado): Muscular

For my money, nothing beats Japan. Except maybe Florida.









In other words, it's not an ideal situation to be searching for a high-end euphonic or fun sound from European companies..


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMO, in terms of high-end sound philosophy (and maybe automobiles)...
> 
> Europe (e.g. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser): Pure
> East Asia (e.g. Audio Technica, Denon, maybe HiFiMan): Fun
> America (e.g. Aude'ze, Grado): Muscular
> 
> For my money, nothing beats Japan. Except maybe Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it's not an ideal situation to be searching for a high-end euphonic or fun sound from European companies..


Thanks you learn something new every day

Headphones is not really something i can claim i know a lot about

So that post helped alot

So i sould look at Asian headphones then?


----------



## mikeaj

Categorizations are interesting and may sometimes be useful, but there are many exceptions, and I'd still suggest looking on a model-by-model basis, as for most other things.

Also, that's kind of running with multiple different interpretations of "fun" and so on. Or rather, there are different ways to achieve "fun" and different people might not agree with each assessment.

Isn't HD 700 a bit hotter on treble than what most people think is neutral (or boring, or whatever you'd want to call it)? Certainly I wouldn't think that's particularly the right direction for you if you thought HD 598 was lacking bass.

Part of it could just be the recording though; also, don't forget that headphones are never going to give you chest compressions and bass you can feel on your body.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Categorizations are interesting and may sometimes be useful, but there are many exceptions, and I'd still suggest looking on a model-by-model basis, as for most other things.
> 
> Also, that's kind of running with multiple different interpretations of "fun" and so on. Or rather, there are different ways to achieve "fun" and different people might not agree with each assessment.
> 
> Isn't HD 700 a bit hotter on treble than what most people think is neutral (or boring, or whatever you'd want to call it)? Certainly I wouldn't think that's particularly the right direction for you if you thought HD 598 was lacking bass.
> 
> Part of it could just be the recording though; also, don't forget that headphones are never going to give you chest compressions and bass you can feel on your body.


I spent the better part of a day with the HD 700 and a big pile of CD´s in the shop

It was some pretty high end gear it was hooked up to so i dont think it was the hardware that made the HD 700 sound like they did


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMO, in terms of high-end sound philosophy (and maybe automobiles)...
> 
> Europe (e.g. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser): Pure
> East Asia (e.g. Audio Technica, Denon, Fostex, maybe HiFiMan): Fun
> America (e.g. Aude'ze, Grado): Muscular
> 
> For my money, nothing beats Japan. Except maybe Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it's not an ideal situation to be searching for a high-end euphonic or fun sound from European companies..


This is quite accurate. Especially at the flagship level where those statement products are representations of the brand's design philosophy. Low- and mid-range products don't really carry the same idea that much, i.e you can still have fun sounding German cans (DT990, HD25 and most Ultrasones) and neutral sounding Japanese cans (Audio Technica's A-series and most Stax models). For IEM's it's even harder to generalize like that, since most top IEM brands aim for neutrality and balance regardless of nationality (UE, Shure, FitEar, UM. JH etc.)

Once you're at the flagship level one German can and one Japanese can will be enough for almost all types of music IMO. American brands like Audeze or Grado never do it for me though (mostly build comfort issues) so YMMV.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Categorizations are interesting and may sometimes be useful, but there are many exceptions, and I'd still suggest looking on a model-by-model basis, as for most other things.


I would be inclined to agree if you are looking at a company's entire portfolio. Once you get into the ~$800+ range in full-size headphones, you're not looking at hugely different sound philosophies from a given company. I suspect that doing so would dilute the brand's image for its high-end segment, nevermind the expense from an R&D standpoint. In my experience there is certainly a house sound from each company in the high-end.

The deviations from the generalizations I made that I can think of include Ultrasone (Europe, fun) and Stax (Japan, pure).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It was some pretty high end gear it was hooked up to so i dont think it was the hardware that made the HD 700 sound like they did


Upstream components aren't as big of a deal as many make them out to be. If you straight-up dislike a set of headphones (provided you're getting enough distortion-free volume out of them without unexpected alterations to the frequency response), changing upstream components aren't really going to change things.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I would be inclined to agree if you are looking at a company's entire portfolio. Once you get into the ~$800+ range in full-size headphones, you're not looking at hugely different sound philosophies from a given company. I suspect that doing so would dilute the brand's image for its high-end segment, nevermind the expense from an R&D standpoint. In my experience there is certainly a house sound from each company in the high-end.
> 
> The deviations from the generalizations I made that I can think of include Ultrasone (Europe, fun) and Stax (Japan, pure).


Oh, I see. Maybe part of the disagreement was just the definition of high end. I was still interpreting oldschool flagship or high-end products like HD 600 / 650, DT 880 (maybe even 770 / 990), etc. and even modern-day stuff like AKG K550 where there's no higher-priced model in the function/line as part of high end today. My limited impression is that the distinction between the older and newer models seems more in price, date of release, and price than anything else. As always, that kind of generalization is a bit too strong though.

But certainly, you've heard a lot more of them than I have.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Once people get into high end, it is really about looking for one's preferred sound as close to perfection as possible. For me, I love my sound natural and accurate with smooth but full mids and rolled off trebles typically. That is why I currently have an HD650 and LCD-2. Some people lean towards bass heavy and some people like crisper, sharper trebles. It always comes down to tastes and in the $800+ range, people are just fine tuning that and looking for the best headphones available for that preferred sound. Another thing to consider is people's sound preferences usually change overtime as well. When I was a lot younger, I was a complete bass head. My music library was like 70% hip hop, 10% old school RnB, 10% classical rock, 10% other stuff. Now it is probably 10% hip hop, 30% old school RnB and Soul, 30% classical rock, 20% traditional Chinese and other Asian music, and 10% EDM.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont mind accurate and detailed sound but i dont want it to sound so dead and lifeless as those i have tried so far


the old denon range is almost the opposite of what you are describing.
The NEW range is even more boomy sounding.

Not sure what you mean any more tbh lol
Sennheiser's range is smooth and accurate, as OCnoob described.
The denon range is more bass orientated and much more "lively"

I agree with the below posts too:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMO, in terms of high-end sound philosophy (and maybe automobiles)...
> 
> Europe (e.g. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser): Pure
> East Asia (e.g. Audio Technica, Denon, Fostex, maybe HiFiMan): Fun
> America (e.g. Aude'ze, Grado): Muscular
> 
> For my money, nothing beats Japan. Except maybe Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it's not an ideal situation to be searching for a high-end euphonic or fun sound from European companies..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> This is quite accurate. Especially at the flagship level where those statement products are representations of the brand's design philosophy. Low- and mid-range products don't really carry the same idea that much, i.e you can still have fun sounding German cans (DT990, HD25 and most Ultrasones) and neutral sounding Japanese cans (Audio Technica's A-series and most Stax models). For IEM's it's even harder to generalize like that, since most top IEM brands aim for neutrality and balance regardless of nationality (UE, Shure, FitEar, UM. JH etc.)
> 
> Once you're at the flagship level one German can and one Japanese can will be enough for almost all types of music IMO. American brands like Audeze or Grado never do it for me though (mostly build comfort issues) so YMMV.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the old denon range is almost the opposite of what you are describing.
> The NEW range is even more boomy sounding.
> 
> Not sure what you mean any more tbh lol
> Sennheiser's range is smooth and accurate, as OCnoob described.
> The denon range is more bass orientated and much more "lively"


I cant recall what i tried so i might go down there again and try some other models


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I cant recall what i tried so i might go down there again and try some other models


Be sure to plug your music in as well, with your source, if possible.
It allows you to compare something you are used to, with some new gear.

EDIT:
Personally i think you are looking for something less analytical (ie the high-end sennheisers) If you are WILLING to spend so much money - you could try and venture into the JVC Victor's FX1000's and the Fostex TH-900 - I think those two are the ultimate in closed cans.
They are super fun, but also at the same time don't compromise quality.
You'll be getting best of both worlds.

Also - you have only been trying open-back headphones, if I'm not mistaken.
Might be trying some closed-backs.
Personally I liked open-backs, but feel "more at home" with closed backs


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Be sure to plug your music in as well, with your source, if possible.
> It allows you to compare something you are used to, with some new gear.


There is a Hifi Klubben less then 6 km away down town they have a pretty big range of Denon


----------



## friend'scatdied

Three things to try if you can find them:

Denon AH-D7000 (NOT 7100)
Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
Ultrasone Signature DJ (or Pro)

Hopefully one of then clicks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Three things to try if you can find them:
> 
> Denon AH-D7000 (NOT 7100)
> Audio Technica ATH-W1000X
> Ultrasone Signature DJ (or Pro)
> 
> Hopefully one of then clicks.


I have no idea on where to find any of those i found the D7100 as the only one

http://www.hifiklubben.dk/produkter/tilbehor/hovedtelefoner/
http://www.ktradio.dk/products.asp?mode=prod_selector&pick=134&fkLounge=2
http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-4c1.html

Those are the only real hifi shops i know of


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The OLD denon's are discontinued - doubt you'll be able to demo them anywhere, apart from a member or previous owner etc.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have no idea on where to find any of those i found the D7100 as the only one
> 
> http://www.hifiklubben.dk/produkter/tilbehor/hovedtelefoner/
> http://www.ktradio.dk/products.asp?mode=prod_selector&pick=134&fkLounge=2
> http://www.dengodelyd.dk/shop/hifiman-4c1.html
> 
> Those are the only real hifi shops i know of


The D7100's are not worth $800+. Try the D600's instead. If you at all like the D600's I think the D2000/D7000 are definitely worth a try. The D2000s to me sound like the D600s with slightly nicer treble and deeper bass extension.

I also think the Ultrasones are a good suggestion if you find the Denons too "boring". I had the 580s/780s and I found Ultrasone's sound signature more forward. I ultimately stuck with Denon because Ultrasone was too "energetic" for my ears.


----------



## LinkPro

Having owned the D5000, D7000, D600 and D7100 (yes I'm a Denon fanboy) altogether for several months, the D600 is the best bang for buck IMO. Sounds every bit as enjoyable as the well burned in D5000 (of course blows D2000 out of the water clean). Also has decent portability and a nice storage box. Funny enough the D600 also sounds closer to the old line than the D7100. Goes on crazy price dips more often too.

One piece of advice: If you buy Denon, new or old line, try not to pay MSRP. D600 and D7100 are worth $400 and $800 respectively at most. Japanese brands with their delusional pricing at work again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Daft Punk's new album sounds amazing!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Daft Punk's new album sounds amazing!


I agree. It is extremely well mastered.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMO, in terms of high-end sound philosophy (and maybe automobiles)...
> 
> Europe (e.g. AKG, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser): Pure
> East Asia (e.g. Audio Technica, Denon, Fostex, maybe HiFiMan): Fun
> America (e.g. Aude'ze, Grado): Muscular
> 
> For my money, nothing beats Japan. Except maybe Florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, it's not an ideal situation to be searching for a high-end euphonic or fun sound from European companies..


Haha before I read other people's comments, I was going to say:

The DT 770s say 'hi'


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I agree. It is extremely well mastered.


It really is. I am liking this album a lot more than their Tron one.


----------



## pez

The Major Lazer album is mastered really well, too. God, my music tastes feel so out of place in the headphone world.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Major Lazer album is mastered really well, too. God, my music tastes feel so out of place in the headphone world.


Right!?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Right!?


Haha, which part are you agreeing with?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, which part are you agreeing with?


The second part about music tastes. Totally different with headphones than without.


----------



## iEATu

Excuse me here. Just bumping into your guys' conversation. But do any of you guys know what DAC is used on the Blackberry Z10? I heard that the sound on it is better than the iPhone and S4 maybe. I'll hopefully be getting it this weekend or next week. First smart phone heh.

According to this article all of those phones use a wolfson DAC. (well it mentions the S3 not S4). But the Z10 came out before all of them.
http://m.scotsman.com/business/management/wolfson-cashes-in-as-shoppers-keep-taking-tablets-1-2773332
Sorry for mobile version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Excuse me here. Just bumping into your guys' conversation. But do any of you guys know what DAC is used on the Blackberry Z10? I heard that the sound on it is better than the iPhone and S4 maybe. I'll hopefully be getting it this weekend or next week. First smart phone heh.
> 
> According to this article all of those phones use a wolfson DAC. (well it mentions the S3 not S4). But the Z10 came out before all of them.
> http://m.scotsman.com/business/management/wolfson-cashes-in-as-shoppers-keep-taking-tablets-1-2773332
> Sorry for mobile version.


I would avoid buying RIM products...
The DAC on the S3 for example is quite good, but even BETTER when optimised, via external kernels (like siyahs)


----------



## iEATu

Why do you say so? Im pretty impressed with the efficiency when using BB10.

You mean using a different audio player than the default?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Why do you say so? Im pretty impressed with the efficiency when using BB10.
> 
> You mean using a different audio player than the default?


Kernel - is like it is on Windows.
A way of operating the operating system.
A customer kernel allows you to change things within the ROM (firmware) that weren't previously possible - and such things include audio tweaks.

As for BB10 - I'm just disappointed with their overall integration and battery life.
The next gen BB doesn't look all too promising.

I would get the S4 or 3 if I were you, but that's coming from an Android "fan" lol - so up to you.
I doubt anyone will be able to give you reliable sources on the DAC on the BB.
Even for the S3/4 it was hard enough, without devs finding out, it wouldn't have been readily available information.


----------



## HPE1000

Someone explain to me the difference between the fiio E07K and E9K, does the E9K just amplify the headphones more than the E07K without the dac function? I am confused









The E07K would give me more bass also right?

God I am such a noob...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Someone explain to me the difference between the fiio E07K and E9K, does the E9K just amplify the headphones more than the E07K without the dac function? I am confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The E07K would give me more bass also right?
> 
> God I am such a noob...


The E07K is a DAC and an amplifier in the same unit. It connects to your source over USB to use the DAC or through AUX to just use the amplifier. The E09K Is just an amplifier that is intended to be used with either the E07K or the E17 acting as the DAC. Docking either of those onto the E09K disables their internal amplifier and only uses the DAC while the E09K does the amplifying. The E09K is a far more powerful amplifier than the ones in the E07K and E17 and is capable of powering high impedance headphones which the E07K and E17 can not do.

Does that clear it up for you?


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, that is what I thought, so does this look like a good combo?

http://www.amazon.com/E07K-Andes-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369529000&sr=1-3&keywords=fiio+e7

http://www.amazon.com/Crossfade-Over-Ear-Noise-Isolating-Headphone-Gunmetal/dp/B003BYRGKY


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Why do you say so? Im pretty impressed with the efficiency when using BB10.
> 
> You mean using a different audio player than the default?
> 
> 
> 
> Kernel - is like it is on Windows.
> A way of operating the operating system.
> A customer kernel allows you to change things within the ROM (firmware) that weren't previously possible - and such things include audio tweaks.
> 
> As for BB10 - I'm just disappointed with their overall integration and battery life.
> The next gen BB doesn't look all too promising.
> 
> I would get the S4 or 3 if I were you, but that's coming from an Android "fan" lol - so up to you.
> I doubt anyone will be able to give you reliable sources on the DAC on the BB.
> Even for the S3/4 it was hard enough, without devs finding out, it wouldn't have been readily available information.
Click to expand...

oh so you just mean rooting it first.

What about the integration? Not sure what you mean by that.
Battery life I guess I will see how it is.

I would get the S4 but I don't like android.







too distracting+customizations, and BB10 has some things that appeal to me that make more sense. Less steps to go through to do things. And it has the best browser of all phones right now.

Aw alright. Well I'll just compare them myself then.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, that is what I thought, so does this look like a good combo?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/E07K-Andes-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1369529000&sr=1-3&keywords=fiio+e7
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crossfade-Over-Ear-Noise-Isolating-Headphone-Gunmetal/dp/B003BYRGKY


It does to me. Very similar to the setup I'm using which is the E07K with the Crossfade M-100s. Those headphones don't really need an amp in the first place (mine are the same way) because they only have a 32Ω impedance but they will benefit significantly from the DAC. The amp helps improve the sound stage a bit anyway.

EDIT: What do you intend to use as your source device?


----------



## HPE1000

My computer?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My computer?


Then you're all set. I didn't know if you planned on using it on the go or not. That's why I asked.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Then you're all set. I didn't know if you planned on using it on the go or not. That's why I asked.










I might grab those sometime soon, also, what are some good bass heavy earphones(I know this is headphones but bear with me) for lets say under 50 bucks.

The reason I am asking is because I want _decent_ mobile audio from my htc one, I have too much music atm ~30gb so I am buying these to store all my music on while on the go.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQUMZRA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008AN1DHI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1C0E2G2LZFK00

All my music is 192k-320k and I do not plan on changing that if that matters.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> oh so you just mean rooting it first.
> 
> What about the integration? Not sure what you mean by that.
> Battery life I guess I will see how it is.
> 
> I would get the S4 but I don't like android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too distracting+customizations, and BB10 has some things that appeal to me that make more sense. Less steps to go through to do things. And it has the best browser of all phones right now.
> 
> Aw alright. Well I'll just compare them myself then.


Well if you hate android, pointless even looking at the android options then...BB has gone downhill and tried attracting the wrong market if you ask me. That's reflected by rims drop in stock prices...
Anyway, good luck.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> oh so you just mean rooting it first.
> 
> What about the integration? Not sure what you mean by that.
> Battery life I guess I will see how it is.
> 
> I would get the S4 but I don't like android.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too distracting+customizations, and BB10 has some things that appeal to me that make more sense. Less steps to go through to do things. And it has the best browser of all phones right now.
> 
> Aw alright. Well I'll just compare them myself then.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you hate android, pointless even looking at the android options then...BB has gone downhill and tried attracting the wrong market if you ask me. That's reflected by rims drop in stock prices...
> Anyway, good luck.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Yeah most people aren't interested in them because they focus on business users. I feel like many people are too absorbed with their phones all the time not even doing anything on them, and I don't want to be like that. It doesn't help that they don't have a bunch of games on their App Store which is a big reason for many people to buy a phone. Entertainment.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well if you hate android, pointless even looking at the android options then...BB has gone downhill and tried attracting the wrong market if you ask me. That's reflected by rims drop in stock prices...
> Anyway, good luck.


......only two points here. Do you actually own a Z/Q 10, or is this speculation from a test run at a store.

The second point is nooooooooo that is NOT reflected in BBRY (RIM is no long the proper ticker) stock. In fact if you look at the 1 year charts, you will see that they stock has approximately doubled due to the z10 after some pretty abysmal stock prices. Their current issue with stock is that there are WAYYYY too many rumors about BB on the internet, and investors are reacting to them. It will still take a while before their stock reflects their products alone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would avoid buying RIM products...
> The DAC on the S3 for example is quite good, but even BETTER when optimised, via external kernels (like siyahs)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Why do you say so? Im pretty impressed with the efficiency when using BB10.
> 
> You mean using a different audio player than the default?


It's also important to remember the European S3 uses a Wolfson, and the US variant, while sounding good, still sounds less stellar than the variant.

Also, if you like the Z10 after using it, and think you can use it as a daily phone without any qualms, then you should make that decision. Also, if there is a way to go and listen to music on it...maybe install Pandora or Spotify for a listening session and bring your headphones with you. I think that's what you should base it on







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah most people aren't interested in them because they focus on business users. I feel like many people are too absorbed with their phones all the time not even doing anything on them, and I don't want to be like that. It doesn't help that they don't have a bunch of games on their App Store which is a big reason for many people to buy a phone. Entertainment.


As I said, I would suggest Android, has everything you really need.
My Mum and Dad are both on Android phones.
Mum on the Note2, dad on the S2.
They both use it for business uses and also personal use. It does everything they need really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ......only two points here. Do you actually own a Z/Q 10, or is this speculation from a test run at a store.
> 
> The second point is nooooooooo that is NOT reflected in BBRY (RIM is no long the proper ticker) stock. In fact if you look at the 1 year charts, you will see that they stock has approximately doubled due to the z10 after some pretty abysmal stock prices. Their current issue with stock is that there are WAYYYY too many rumors about BB on the internet, and investors are reacting to them. It will still take a while before their stock reflects their products alone.


Prices of stocks will always rebound up when a new announcement is made.
But the overall prospect of RIM, just a few months ago was: "This company is going into administration, unless it does something magical"
It is HANGING in there. You can defend them all you want - but their popularity has dropped off. They aren't the best phone operator, or popular one, as they used to be.
In the UK - they were focused on business customers, until there was a huge surve of YOUNG people buying BB's
Why? Because of BBM and the cheaper price that BB offers.
RIM saw this as an opportunity, and released a reasonably expensive phone, with rubbish UI and terrible battery life, and even touchscreen functionalities.
This move was the WRONG move to do - it dropped their market price quite substantially.

I'm not the only one to say it, just look around in the news. RIM should be focusing on their BUSINESS customers, not their average joe's, that's their problem.
Apple and Samsung, have both taken the consumer market extremely well. Even HTC, with a similar product to Samsung, isn't really succeeding. HTC are trying to diversify their products, and include features that might attract users - like the Beats integration on their phones.

Facts are there.
What I'm trying to say to "iEATu" is : if you want a consumer focused phone, an Android phone or even a dreaded iPhone would probably be better, for the overall user experience.

Just my opinions









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's also important to remember the European S3 uses a Wolfson, and the US variant, while sounding good, still sounds less stellar than the variant.
> 
> Also, if you like the Z10 after using it, and think you can use it as a daily phone without any qualms, then you should make that decision. Also, if there is a way to go and listen to music on it...maybe install Pandora or Spotify for a listening session and bring your headphones with you. I think that's what you should base it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True about the Wolfson.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey everyone, just got a question to ask you about the Xonar DX:
Every now and then I've encountered two problems with my PC (sound related) - both leading back to the DX.
I'm running the DX on Unified Drivers, simply because Asus' drivers suck, more than their company does.

So here's the issues:
-From time to time, only my LEFT channel on my Z-5500 plays, this occurs randomly, and no real pattern. I unplug/and re-plugged its 3.5mm jack, and that doesn't help. I also try plugging my earphones/headphones into the jack of the PC - and the same issue is there.
-In the past, I was greeted by a HUGE amount of white noise. By that I mean, no sound would play but white noise would play instead of actual music/sounds.

To fix both the problems above, I simply restart my PC - but it is starting to piss me off.
Any of you experienced any of these problems?
Do you guys think I should return the DX for an RMA?

FYI:
bg92 and myself might be meeting up in June.
First OCN headphone mini-meet? I think so!


----------



## LinkPro

I have the Z10 as my daily driver phone. The BB10 UI is far from rubbish, Android is way more messed up depending on the maker. Texting is a joy with the BB keyboard. Also the fact that it is compatible with Apple Store headphones is also a plus (only prev/next functions don't work, pause, mic and volume up/down do) , music sounds just okay-ish though, it has a Qualcomm DAC so nothing special.

Hopefully the Q5 should help BB get some more market share back from emerging markets. WP8 is meh at best, one year in and still no full HD screen support, and neither M$ or Nokia is trying hard enough to innovate new things. The only good thing so far is that even the cheap WP8 phones are very very smooth with normal operations, something that cheap Androids can't do reliably.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> I have the Z10 as my daily driver phone. The BB10 UI is far from rubbish, Android is way more messed up depending on the maker. Texting is a joy with the BB keyboard. Also the fact that it is compatible with Apple Store headphones is also a plus (only prev/next functions don't work, pause, mic and volume up/down do) , music sounds just okay-ish though, it has a Qualcomm DAC so nothing special.
> 
> Hopefully the Q5 should help BB get some more market share back from emerging markets. WP8 is meh at best, one year in and still no full HD screen support, and neither M$ or Nokia is trying hard enough to innovate new things. The only good thing so far is that even the cheap WP8 phones are very very smooth with normal operations, something that cheap Androids can't do reliably.


I find WP8 phones EXTREMLY good.
If I didn't want as much customisable options - I would buy a WP8 phone.
Probably the HTC variants.

FYI:
4.2.2 Android is really pushing the limits of what a phone can do.
No other OS, BB, iOS is remotely close to what it can offer.
Despite Apple's best efforts to copy Google









So sound wise the Qualcomm is like the one in the S2 or US S3 variants?
If so, that's dismal.
S2 was a horrible audio choice for a phone. (A reason why I never bought it)


----------



## LinkPro

I still think vanilla Android is best Android. All phone makers do is ruin the OS with bloatware, while carriers throw in their own BS. I'm waiting for Nexus 5, however if iOS 7 turns out to be decent I may go back to iPhone. Google is always pursuing new breakthrough technology while Apple and M$ like to dumb things down so their users don't have to worry too much about tweaking and optimizing. BB10 is just too good for email, something I do a lot, don't think I'll ever be able to give this phone up.

And yeah any phone with a Qualcomm SoC most likely will have a Qualcomm DAC. As long as 4G is still relevant Qualcomm will still own the market.


----------



## pez

This is not an Apple vs. Android. vs whateverelseisoutthere thread. This extreme bias is completely annoying. Back on topic







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think pezI , you're the only one getting annoyed. I for one learned the bb had a qc chip in it.


----------



## pez

Regardless it's off-topic. If you want to discuss how they sound through headphones with personal experience, go for it. But posting low blows about things that you don't care for isn't the way to do these things.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This thread has gone from a headphone discussion to general audio. Seeing as the mods don't want to make a sub forum.
Talking about the audio chips and the phone the user can choose, in my opinion is quite on topic








Correct me if I'm wrong though.
If I'm off topic, then all IEM discussions should also be deemed off topic? Also amp and speaker?


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This thread has gone from a headphone discussion to general audio. Seeing as the mods don't want to make a sub forum.
> Talking about the audio chips and the phone the user can choose, in my opinion is quite on topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong though.
> If I'm off topic, then all IEM discussions should also be deemed off topic? Also amp and speaker?


I agree with you but your question about your sound card might actually have a better chance being answered in its own thread.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> I agree with you but your question about your sound card might actually have a better chance being answered in its own thread.


I'll create a new thread for it








Cheers

EDIT:
Done:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395104/xonar-dx-problem

Btw OCnoob, can you make this the Headphone and Earphone thread, rather than JUST headphones?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I thought the earphones thing was implied..


----------



## mikeaj

Nah, you guys that stick stuff in your ears are second-class citizens. Out with you!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



wait that includes me too


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Nah, you guys that stick stuff in your ears are second-class citizens. Out with you!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> wait that includes me too


Not exactly.
Headphones for me are "big things"









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I thought the earphones thing was implied..


hahahaha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'll create a new thread for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> EDIT:
> Done:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395104/xonar-dx-problem
> 
> Btw OCnoob, can you make this the Headphone and Earphone thread, rather than JUST headphones?


Would OCN (Trans)Portable Audio Club work?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would OCN (Trans)Portable Audio Club work?


hmmm portable would suggest that my D2K doesn't deserve to be mentioned here. So, no is the short answer.
ALL in my opinion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmmm portable would suggest that my D2K doesn't deserve to be mentioned here. So, no is the short answer.
> ALL in my opinion.


Hence the optional Trans


----------



## Anoxy

Headphones and earphones are one in the same imo. Your ears are on your head.


----------



## LinkPro

I always think of headphones as the ones that cover your ears partly (on-ear) or entirely (over-ear) while earphones are like IEM's. Most manufacturers call their IEM's earphones too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hence the optional Trans


Don't really know that term.
Never really seen it either associated with Audio - that's why I was a little skeptical.
What's wrong with earphone and headphone though?


----------



## Anoxy

Headphone/IEM club?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't really know that term.
> Never really seen it either associated with Audio - that's why I was a little skeptical.
> What's wrong with earphone and headphone though?


It feels a little bit long TBH. Transportable means you can move them around, which includes small speakers and ear speakers. Portable can include everything else. Tell you what, let me think a few different title ideas and anyone who wants to submit one can. I'll host a poll on Wed and see how many people want a name change and which idea they prefer. I only take care of maintaining the database and adding new entries. It would not feel right to simply change the name of our club without having the input of those involved.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed.Only problem you'll have then, is changing those entry forms to include earphones


----------



## friend'scatdied

Phones club, since we spent a page waxing about the BlackBerry Z10 anyway.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys I am in need of some help.

I recently borrowed a bunch of gear from a friend for a head-fi meet. I made sure everything get back to him safely, but I am just now learning that there is a dent in the grill of the HD600s that he lent me.

He has done a lot for me, so I want to do my best to try and fix them asap. I see there are several companies in the UK that sells replacement grills. But does anyone know of a company in the US that sells them?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys I am in need of some help.
> 
> I recently borrowed a bunch of gear from a friend for a head-fi meet. I made sure everything get back to him safely, but I am just now learning that there is a dent in the grill of the HD600s that he lent me.
> 
> He has done a lot for me, so I want to do my best to try and fix them asap. I see there are several companies in the UK that sells replacement grills. But does anyone know of a company in the US that sells them?


I've gotten parts from full compass before. Not sure if they have the grills but they have tons of parts.

http://www.fullcompass.com/brand/SEN/Replacement-Service-Parts.html


----------



## Anoxy

You don't need to replace the grill. Just snap off the grills and un-dent it from the inside.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I've gotten parts from full compass before. Not sure if they have the grills but they have tons of parts.
> 
> http://www.fullcompass.com/brand/SEN/Replacement-Service-Parts.html


Close but no cigar. Thanks for the heads up though. I will have to keep these people in mind for later.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> You don't need to replace the grill. Just snap off the grills and un-dent it from the inside.



















Simple answer FTW. I was a bit too uptight to think about the obvious.


----------



## friend'scatdied

IMO dents, scratches, etc. add a lot of character. Especially when it comes to meet gear.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Phones club, since we spent a page waxing about the BlackBerry Z10 anyway.


If you can find talk about the BB Z10, dating back from 2007 (OP) then I'll give you a cookie.


----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah most people aren't interested in them because they focus on business users. I feel like many people are too absorbed with their phones all the time not even doing anything on them, and I don't want to be like that. It doesn't help that they don't have a bunch of games on their App Store which is a big reason for many people to buy a phone. Entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I would suggest Android, has everything you really need.
> My Mum and Dad are both on Android phones.
> Mum on the Note2, dad on the S2.
> They both use it for business uses and also personal use. It does everything they need really.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ......only two points here. Do you actually own a Z/Q 10, or is this speculation from a test run at a store.
> 
> The second point is nooooooooo that is NOT reflected in BBRY (RIM is no long the proper ticker) stock. In fact if you look at the 1 year charts, you will see that they stock has approximately doubled due to the z10 after some pretty abysmal stock prices. Their current issue with stock is that there are WAYYYY too many rumors about BB on the internet, and investors are reacting to them. It will still take a while before their stock reflects their products alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Prices of stocks will always rebound up when a new announcement is made.
> But the overall prospect of RIM, just a few months ago was: "This company is going into administration, unless it does something magical"
> It is HANGING in there. You can defend them all you want - but their popularity has dropped off. They aren't the best phone operator, or popular one, as they used to be.
> In the UK - they were focused on business customers, until there was a huge surve of YOUNG people buying BB's
> Why? Because of BBM and the cheaper price that BB offers.
> RIM saw this as an opportunity, and released a reasonably expensive phone, with rubbish UI and terrible battery life, and even touchscreen functionalities.
> This move was the WRONG move to do - it dropped their market price quite substantially.
> 
> I'm not the only one to say it, just look around in the news. RIM should be focusing on their BUSINESS customers, not their average joe's, that's their problem.
> Apple and Samsung, have both taken the consumer market extremely well. Even HTC, with a similar product to Samsung, isn't really succeeding. HTC are trying to diversify their products, and include features that might attract users - like the Beats integration on their phones.
> 
> Facts are there.
> What I'm trying to say to "iEATu" is : if you want a consumer focused phone, an Android phone or even a dreaded iPhone would probably be better, for the overall user experience.
> 
> Just my opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's also important to remember the European S3 uses a Wolfson, and the US variant, while sounding good, still sounds less stellar than the variant.
> 
> Also, if you like the Z10 after using it, and think you can use it as a daily phone without any qualms, then you should make that decision. Also, if there is a way to go and listen to music on it...maybe install Pandora or Spotify for a listening session and bring your headphones with you. I think that's what you should base it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True about the Wolfson.
Click to expand...

just because something does everything you need does not mean it does it the best.









People also bought blackberry phones because of the great keyboard. Which I think has been really improving with each phone. I remember trying the Bold and it really nice to use.

Not really sure what you mean by "consumer" phone. Just because of the fewer apps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> I have the Z10 as my daily driver phone. The BB10 UI is far from rubbish, Android is way more messed up depending on the maker. Texting is a joy with the BB keyboard. Also the fact that it is compatible with Apple Store headphones is also a plus (only prev/next functions don't work, pause, mic and volume up/down do) , music sounds just okay-ish though, it has a Qualcomm DAC so nothing special.
> 
> Hopefully the Q5 should help BB get some more market share back from emerging markets. WP8 is meh at best, one year in and still no full HD screen support, and neither M$ or Nokia is trying hard enough to innovate new things. The only good thing so far is that even the cheap WP8 phones are very very smooth with normal operations, something that cheap Androids can't do reliably.


hm I'll might have to get another cable for my headphones then that works with previous and next. Volume buttons at least have physical buttons on the phone.

Oh and Oc'ing Noob. Can I be added to this club please? I only have the V-MODA Crossfade LP. Not any other fancy gear like you guys yet.


----------



## beyonddc

I just bought a Sennheiser HD 439 for $37.99 at Best Buy yesterday. It was on clearance.

Is this headphone any good?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Oh and Oc'ing Noob. Can I be added to this club please? I only have the V-MODA Crossfade LP. Not any other fancy gear like you guys yet.


Are you an existing member or asking if you can become a member? If the latter then of course!


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beyonddc*
> 
> I just bought a Sennheiser HD 439 for $37.99 at Best Buy yesterday. It was on clearance.
> 
> Is this headphone any good?


It's right behind the 449 in the HD4xx line so should be good. The best of Senn starts with the HD5xx line though. However anything above 518 is open-back so in some ways the HD4xx is the top of Senn's closed-back line.


----------



## pez

Fighting myself over not impulsively buying the HE-500s. I know they're my next step as tjj has helped me on this greatly. Just need to save up a little more...


----------



## Anoxy

nahhhh that's what credit cards are for man!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> nahhhh that's what credit cards are for man!


Which is exactly what I've been contemplating haha...but that's how I will end up buying...just paying off some other things first







.


----------



## Anoxy

haha noooo don't do it, credit cards are the devil!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Don't go down that credit route, your bank manger will hate you.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## iEATu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> Oh and Oc'ing Noob. Can I be added to this club please? I only have the V-MODA Crossfade LP. Not any other fancy gear like you guys yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you an existing member or asking if you can become a member? If the latter then of course!
Click to expand...

im asking to become a member. Thank you







first club on this site lol







Never got around to joining any others.

Well if you think about it. The headphones can be a useful investment, helping you relax more each day with better sound, therefore creating better work productivity and a future raise in salary! I say go for it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iEATu*
> 
> im asking to become a member. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first club on this site lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never got around to joining any others.
> 
> Well if you think about it. The headphones can be a useful investment, helping you relax more each day with better sound, therefore creating better work productivity and a future raise in salary! I say go for it


Welcome to the club! I never regret buying expensive headphones, so I may at times regret buying specific ones. To me, it helps me just get lost in how great a song sounds and just hear waves of music crashing into me. It's just like purchasing a new bed or shoes and just being able to enjoy them everyday. I sometimes fall asleep at night listening to my HD650's. One thing to always keep in mind, everyone has different sound preferences so always audition before buying if possible.

PS
To join, go to the first page and fill out the form please!


----------



## pez

It may be the devil, but it's nearly necessary to have







. I don't go stupid with CCs. I don't buy out of reason, and I always take advantage of my 0% for 9-12 month offers







.


----------



## kga92

Just got my HE-400's... I love the sound of them. I like my hd 595's but I always wanted a little bit more bass, and these do deliver. One gripe most people coming from sennheisers will probably have is comfort, these cans weigh a lot more. They ooze quality compared to my 595 though, witch have cracked like many 595's do after some use.

Mod's I'm planning are padding the headband and most importantly changing the pad to velour as I started sweating with the pleather against my head.

A few pics:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Just got my HE-400's... I love the sound of them. I like my hd 595's but I always wanted a little bit more bass, and these do deliver. One gripe most people coming from sennheisers will probably have is comfort, these cans weigh a lot more. They ooze quality compared to my 595 though, witch have cracked like many 595's do after some use.
> 
> Mod's I'm planning are padding the headband and most importantly changing the pad to velour as I started sweating with the pleather against my head.
> 
> A few pics:


STOP TEMPTING ME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> STOP TEMPTING ME!!!!!!!!!!!


I second this statement.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> STOP TEMPTING ME!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I second this statement.
Click to expand...

Thirded!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Should I post pr0n shots of my LCD-2?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should I post porn shots of my LCD-2?


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA.

You can't say porn on the interwebz!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA.
> 
> You can't say porn on the interwebz!


Edited in great protest!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Edited in great protest!


Haha, oh no, I was just being funny







. Don't bother me none.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Should I post pr0n shots of my LCD-2?


of course


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can honestly say I deserve pretty much all my infractions.


----------



## pez

I did too. It's what happens when I get a little heated and decide to post instead of just closing the tab.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What links...you're more likely to get infracted for that low blow than someone for posting pics or YouTube vids...


get over it pez, seriously (some people...)

And no, I'm being serious - at least I'm warning the user, instead of him getting it removed automatically, and then warned by a mod.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let's move on from this and back to something audio related, shall we gents?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's move on from this and back to something audio related, shall we gents?


Ok then...

I am looking at making some RCA interconnects. I already ordered some cardas tri-electric solder, but I am looking for some low cost and high quality RCA connectors and banana plugs.

I also found this silver wire on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-50M-/121118062216?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c3332f688 can anyone confirm or deny it's authenticity?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok then...
> 
> I am looking at making some RCA interconnects. I already ordered some cardas tri-electric solder, but I am looking for some low cost and high quality RCA connectors and banana plugs.
> 
> I also found this silver wire on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-50M-/121118062216?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c3332f688 can anyone confirm or deny it's authenticity?


Are you asking about the wires or the seller?


----------



## SeekerZA

Just got me STX sound card at last! Couldnt believe drivers were so small. Like 10mb. First tried the asus official then uninstalled and installed uni xonar drivers. Sound quality got me sitting down listen to few mp3's i have. The quality! How! Anyhow, few hours later, i played some bf3 and couldn't really notice much in gaming really.

I have hi fi system connected and using some cheap Genuis headset until my m50 arrives ( Now that im excited for ). I've tuned a eq via the xonar Eq. But when i click Hi Fi mode ( High Fidelity ) it appears to remove any eq setting and the Hi Fi knob in Xonar control lights up meaning active. My question, Does the Hi Fi mean absolute best for music? Or is Custom Eq better? When using these Genuis headset , my custom eq sounds better in my experience but is Hi Fi the way to go?

I opened a few HD music videos and Wow! Jaw dropping experience! Audio. .

Next question is , quality formats for best music experience?

HD music video's audio quality is really on another level! As for songs, am i best sticking to getting FLAC's or does 256,320 mp3's offer similar sounds?

Hope you all understand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you asking about the wires or the seller?


A bit of both. I would like for the cable to truly be silver, but at that price I get the sinking feeling that it is not real silver.

However....it would REALLY suck to spend 90+ on silver wire from a trusted source to later find out that the wire I posted was true silver for 50 bucks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Just got me STX sound card at last! Couldnt believe drivers were so small. Like 10mb. First tried the asus official then uninstalled and installed uni xonar drivers. Sound quality got me sitting down listen to few mp3's i have. The quality! How! Anyhow, few hours later, i played some bf3 and couldn't really notice much in gaming really.
> 
> I have hi fi system connected and using some cheap Genuis headset until my m50 arrives ( Now that im excited for ). I've tuned a eq via the xonar Eq. But when i click Hi Fi mode ( High Fidelity ) it appears to remove any eq setting and the Hi Fi knob in Xonar control lights up meaning active. My question, Does the Hi Fi mean absolute best for music? Or is Custom Eq better? When using these Genuis headset , my custom eq sounds better in my experience but is Hi Fi the way to go?
> 
> I opened a few HD music videos and Wow! Jaw dropping experience! Audio. .
> 
> Next question is , quality formats for best music experience?
> 
> HD music video's audio quality is really on another level! As for songs, am i best sticking to getting FLAC's or does 256,320 mp3's offer similar sounds?
> 
> Hope you all understand.


A couple of things.

On the STX, the normal stereo settings sound the best. Use electri-Q for your EQ

Don't forget that you can also get different op amps. http://www.head-fi.org/t/421890/the-xonar-essence-stx-q-a-tweaking-impressions-thread/4395

Flac is the best, but if you have limited space, or if you can't find flac formats, then 320 MP3s aren't going to kill you.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok then...
> 
> I am looking at making some RCA interconnects. I already ordered some cardas tri-electric solder, but I am looking for some low cost and high quality RCA connectors and banana plugs.
> 
> I also found this silver wire on ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/AWG28-0-3MM-Solid-Core-UPOCC-SILVER-Audio-BARE-WIRE-50M-/121118062216?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c3332f688 can anyone confirm or deny it's authenticity?


I have some of that cable sat here for when I get around to modding and recabling my T50RP's; whether it's genuine or not I couldn't tell you







they've been selling it for ages now so you'd assume that if it were fake somebody would have reported it out and Ebay would've kicked their arse by now, you know what they same about assumptions though ...........


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I have some of that cable sat here for when I get around to modding and recabling my T50RP's; whether it's genuine or not I couldn't tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they've been selling it for ages now so you'd assume that if it were fake somebody would have reported it out and Ebay would've kicked their arse by now, you know what they same about assumptions though ...........


...........works for me









Now I just need to find a great deal on teflon.

One last question. 28 gauge wire is pretty thin. Sound 1 strand of wire for both positive/negative work? Or should I go for a thicker gauge?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> get over it pez, seriously (some people...)
> 
> And no, I'm being serious - at least I'm warning the user, instead of him getting it removed automatically, and then warned by a mod.


I know you are...but you seem to be the one that needs to get over it. Any chance you get, you work in that the mods are out to get us all. If it bothers you that much, report it. Or PM the user.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's move on from this and back to something audio related, shall we gents?


Sorry, but it needed to be said. I am now calm







.


----------



## biatchi

Should be fine. I knocked up some of these using SWG 30 and 34 magnet wire using super cheap (but low mass) RCA's using the 34SWG wire for signal and the thicker 30SWG for ground which is the Eichman ratio apparently; they sound great! SWG 30 is the same as 28AWG according to this chart. The rca's I bought were these, did I mention super cheap?







I bought these specifically for testing different cable designs like this so I didn't have to worry about desoldering them if I wasn't so keen on the cable or there was a problem of some sort with it but I may keep using them because the build quality is sufficient, providing you aren't plugging/unplugging them all the time. The fact that they are low mass (again, ala Eichman) is a bonus









Are you going to be twisting the cables?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am now calm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Didn't realize my amp gotten so dusty in the back. Just cleaned it.







I also need to get a camera. The iPhone has a decent camera, but the quality feels lacking compared to a dedicated camera with proper lighting and lens.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> On the STX, the normal stereo settings sound the best. Use electri-Q for your EQ
> 
> Don't forget that you can also get different op amps. http://www.head-fi.org/t/421890/the-xonar-essence-stx-q-a-tweaking-impressions-thread/4395
> 
> Flac is the best, but if you have limited space, or if you can't find flac formats, then 320 MP3s aren't going to kill you.


Thanks for your response. Cant find Electri-Q though by EQ and that website is currently down.


----------



## Draygonn

Nice collection OC'N.









I'm playing Company of Heroes and listening to Morricone on 650s all night. Getting ready for COH2.


----------



## SeekerZA

Playing Music on pc.

WinAmp?
Foobar2000?

I know WinAmp has that audio setting to set to 24bit

But when searching pc audio i notice foobar being mentioned. Can anyone explain please?


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Didn't realize my amp gotten so dusty in the back. Just cleaned it. I also need to get a camera. The iPhone has a decent camera, but the quality feels lacking compared to a dedicated camera with proper lighting and lens.


Nice.









I stuck the padding from the headband of my 595's to the hifiman, feels nice and familiar, the padding is not what it used to be after 4 years of use though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well seeing as everyone is including their headphones, I might as well show them on me...








(modded d2k)


----------



## friend'scatdied

I have the same mask (and I hope most people in this thread do as well - it noticeably improves audio quality). I wasn't aware it was around overseas.

I might snap a few equestrian photos with my own gear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just discovered Lindsey Stirling... I think I am in love...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Playing Music on pc.
> 
> WinAmp?
> Foobar2000?
> 
> I know WinAmp has that audio setting to set to 24bit
> 
> But when searching pc audio i notice foobar being mentioned. Can anyone explain please?


Foobar2K is just a free music player with a ton of options. I personally use JRiver Media Center.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just discovered Lindsey Stirling... I think I am in love...


She's quite the delight


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I have the same mask (and I hope most people in this thread do as well - it noticeably improves audio quality). I wasn't aware it was around overseas.
> 
> I might snap a few equestrian photos with my own gear.


hahah winning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just discovered Lindsey Stirling... I think I am in love...


haha yes she's beautiful


----------



## zeiferlance

hi guys!

need your thoughts on this. I'm letting go of my Steelseries 7H and Marshall Major for the new Marshall Monitor and a mic.
is it worth it?

thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> hi guys!
> 
> need your thoughts on this. I'm letting go of my Steelseries 7H and Marshall Major for the new Marshall Monitor and a mic.
> is it worth it?
> 
> thanks!


All I can say is the Marshal Major are the like the Beats by Dre but aimed for "musicians"
Not worth their price tag at all.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeiferlance*
> 
> hi guys!
> 
> need your thoughts on this. I'm letting go of my Steelseries 7H and Marshall Major for the new Marshall Monitor and a mic.
> is it worth it?
> 
> thanks!


If you are gonna be gaming you probably want something with a good soundstage, I might be a bit biased but many agree on hd 598's having a good soundstage and they are in similar price range, and if they are anything like the 595's they sound great.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just discovered Lindsey Stirling... I think I am in love...


You know whats odd. I think her youtube videos in high quality sound better than her album CD


----------



## SeekerZA

Ok and when playing via music player, i've read up on changing output. Can you please explain about different outputs? I just want to become familiar with the soundcard and what i can do still to make sure i use and setup in best possible manner. Proper format, settings, ease of use, ect


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Ok and when playing via music player, i've read up on changing output. Can you please explain about different outputs? I just want to become familiar with the soundcard and what i can do still to make sure i use and setup in best possible manner. Proper format, settings, ease of use, ect


changing your outputs?

Can you be a bit more specific? IDK what you are talking about?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Ok and when playing via music player, i've read up on changing output. Can you please explain about different outputs? I just want to become familiar with the soundcard and what i can do still to make sure i use and setup in best possible manner. Proper format, settings, ease of use, ect


Well for headphones, generally they will either have a headphones option or you pick 2.0/2.1. On the card itself, you have an RCA out, 3.5mm out, 3.5mm in/mic, and SPDIF out. Depending on your audio equipment, you will use either RCA or 3.5mm for your output and the 3.5mm in for your mic unless it is USB. You also have may one day use SPIDF if your DAC uses it. Now if you are asking about things like WASAPI/Direct Sound/ASIO, that is an entirely different ballgame.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well for headphones, generally they will either have a headphones option or you pick 2.0/2.1. On the card itself, you have an RCA out, 3.5mm out, 3.5mm in/mic, and SPDIF out. Depending on your audio equipment, you will use either RCA or 3.5mm for your output and the 3.5mm in for your mic unless it is USB. You also have may one day use SPIDF if your DAC uses it. Now if you are asking about things like WASAPI/Direct Sound/ASIO, that is an entirely different ballgame.


With the STX it is 6.3mm headphone, 6.3mm line in, RCA out, and digital out. You can only get 3.5 with the adapter that is included.

This is what also confused me. @op: what gear are you talking about? OCing noob is right about everything here.

The software could include things that OCning noob has already pointed out, but you could also be talking about options in the card's control panel, or too many other things for that matter.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> With the STX it is 6.3mm headphone, 6.3mm line in, RCA out, and digital out. You can only get 3.5 with the adapter that is included.


Ah! Thanks for the catch there! I was just looking at the pictures. Thought it looked kind of funny, but didn't really pay attention to the tech specs.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah! Thanks for the catch there! I was just looking at the pictures. Thought it looked kind of funny, but didn't really pay attention to the tech specs.


It happens to all of us. Plus it makes more sense for them to be 3.5mm jacks....but oh well.


----------



## SeekerZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well for headphones, generally they will either have a headphones option or you pick 2.0/2.1. On the card itself, you have an RCA out, 3.5mm out, 3.5mm in/mic, and SPDIF out. Depending on your audio equipment, you will use either RCA or 3.5mm for your output and the 3.5mm in for your mic unless it is USB. You also have may one day use SPIDF if your DAC uses it. Now if you are asking about things like WASAPI/Direct Sound/ASIO, that is an entirely different ballgame.


Last portion spot on About WASAPI/Direct Sound/ASIO. Sorry for not being clear enough though.

Aaand come on people







Catch up i'm surely not that far behind since i got my soundcard. Besides now i got the thought of Better Cans than the one's i own which i haven't evens heard yet.









I Would like to setup my music program and thinking between Winamp or foobar. Or another very good music program which affects output only in the best possible way. OCing Noob linked a program that you have to pay or use trial? I want full edition! Checked the website out and WoW! They put great detail in reaching out to the audiophiles out there. I'm interested. . if one of use are kind enough to purchase for me? Thanks!

Back to Music player. Help me fine tune the output , and with the decision of a good player. I've used winamp for a really long while but i never had same mindset about audio as i do now. . Thanks to all of you!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Last portion spot on About WASAPI/Direct Sound/ASIO. Sorry for not being clear enough though.
> 
> Aaand come on people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up i'm surely not that far behind since i got my soundcard. Besides now i got the thought of Better Cans than the one's i own which i haven't evens heard yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Would like to setup my music program and thinking between Winamp or foobar. Or another very good music program which affects output only in the best possible way. OCing Noob linked a program that you have to pay or use trial? I want full edition! Checked the website out and WoW! They put great detail in reaching out to the audiophiles out there. I'm interested. . if one of use are kind enough to purchase for me? Thanks!
> 
> Back to Music player. Help me fine tune the output , and with the decision of a good player. I've used winamp for a really long while but i never had same mindset about audio as i do now. . Thanks to all of you!


- Direct Sound uses Windows sound configuration
- WASAPI dedicates the sound signal and control to said app and only said app (sound doesn't work for anything else). You usually use this to ensure a more dedicated and clean signal for your audio output. I believe you should be using WASAPI - Event for Foobar2K
- ASIO I believe uses your sound card, but I am not too sure

The media player I linked is really nice. I think either Bumblebee or Totally Dubbed recommended it to me. You will have to pay for it though.


----------



## Anoxy

JRiver Media Center master race reporting in


----------



## Aaranu

Im also using Jriver


----------



## SeekerZA

It's confirmed then. In process of getting me it.









Investment i hope









Got it!

Recommended audio settings?

Audio set to WASAPI
Output mode settings STX and enabled the 24bit if supported by soundcard.

under Settings
DSP & output format. Is it best to leave the bitdepth to source bitdepth or should i select which one for my STX?

Listening to few tracks now . .








WOW! Thank you for helping me with audio. I can not say in words how Amazing this feeling is whilst listening to music like this. INCREDIBLE!!

Someone pointed out OPamps for the STX which i see can be easily replaced on both stereo output and headphone. Unfortunalty the link to Ebay is no use to me since they dont ship to South Africa







but for now i just want my headset to come in. Then Decide from there a better headset or Studio Speakers. I'm on the chase for Ultimate audio quality now

Haha i notice my CPU is averaging around 34 percent usage when playing songs. Not bothered but interesting regardless. The songs instruments i can hear. Wait i should be sleeping. Sitting up all morning with music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I checked out this jriver player.

It is nice and all....but what makes it so much better than foobar 2K?

I feel like the only difference is that jriver is a nice mansion where as foobar 2K is a plot of land. But the nice thing about foobar 2K is that you can do what ever you want with it.

However, the most important thing is audio quality and I do not see/hear a bit of difference.


----------



## Anoxy

Did you change the settings?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Did you change the settings?


To what? There are a billion settings.

I also have another issue. I tried going back to foobar and now nothing will play. Apparently this idiot program turned all of my flac files into "media center file" files.

I do not like Jriver sam I am -_____-


----------



## pez

LOL. Foobar2k is really simplistic, and a pain to modify. Needless to say I could hear no difference between Foobar2k and iTunes playback. Still a happy iTunes user







.

EDIT:

Almost bought the HD 380s...again. The highs were a little recessed, but it seemed like they were hiding, and waiting for an amp to bring them out. I even enjoyed the presentation of the mids. The bass hits HARD, too. The DT770s hit hard and have a nice reverb to them for things like dubstep and hip hop, but the HD 380 pros had an impact that provided good reverb, but kept the bass fast for more aggressive music styles. Fantastic for the bass drops (can't think of technical term) that newer hardcore/metalcore music seems to use these days. I keep feeling like I shouldn't like them, but I'm not sure what it is. They sound fantastic for the price. My only twp cons were the clamp (a biiiit tight) and the coiled cord. I just can't help but like them, though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The more and more I use jriver, the more and more I feel confident in saying that this is THE worst program I have ever used. Maybe I chose a bad profile, but this thing is harder to navigate than a mac.

The few songs that I have on a second hard drive that jriver did not touch sound exactly the same on foobar. Even after changing everything to WASAPI it did not make a difference.

Even the youtube downloader sucks.

I think I am going to lock myself in the room and try to design some plug ins for foobar to make foobar 2K what jriver is supposed to be.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I checked out this jriver player.
> 
> It is nice and all....but what makes it so much better than foobar 2K?
> 
> I feel like the only difference is that jriver is a nice mansion where as foobar 2K is a plot of land. But the nice thing about foobar 2K is that you can do what ever you want with it.
> 
> However, the most important thing is audio quality and I do not see/hear a bit of difference.


1. Plays more than one type of multimedia so it is basically my media center for both my computer and HTPC now.
2. Easier to setup and make changes as well as organize and search through my stuff.
3.You can analyze, convert, and burn stuff really easily as well as sync to other devices
4. You can export to iTunes and iOS devices (I got an iPhone and iPad so really useful)
5. Living in a mansion I bought is a lot more comfortable than a shack that I build.


----------



## Anoxy

It took me a while before I truly appreciated the greatness of JRiver. But once that trial ended, I was more than ready to drop the money on the full app.

Hating something because it's new and unfamiliar is silly. But have fun with subpar foobar.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> It took me a while before I truly appreciated the greatness of JRiver. But once that trial ended, I was more than ready to drop the money on the full app.
> 
> Hating something because it's new and unfamiliar is silly. But have fun with subpar foobar.


Lol. I look at it more as a mac os vs linux. Mac OS is great. But you better ONLY like the mac OS.

Linux is a pain to get to a point where you like it, but when you make it perfect.....well....it's perfect.

I don't like Jriver right now because of a few reasons.

1: I can't get to a giant list of all my music. I keep trying, but no luck. I personally would just like to hit music and get a nice clean list.

2: It freaking changed all of my nice open source flac files to media center files (I fixed the issue by the way)

3: why pay 50 bucks for something that sound the same as foobar 2K? I would much rather spend that money on maybe a better cable, or maybe sell my current headphones and get something slightly better. If I am going to invest money, I want better sound quality.....not a fancy player.

4: I feel like a lot of jrivers features are sub par as well. At first I was REALLY excited about the youtube feature. I thought that was cool. I tried downloading one of the songs I have downloaded using a free youtube to flac program, and the quality of the jriver app sounded terrible. Other features live video and pictures are also pretty annoying since I can't use the escape button to get out of full screen mode.

5: 50 bucks is also really over priced. If it were 10-25, I certainly wouldn't be hating on it as much. But 50 bucks?????? Holy zombie jesus! I got a full license of windows 7 for that much legally. Call me crazy, but I think windows 7 is a bit more robust media player









6: IDK if this is true or not, but it also seems that you can't really add on to jriver. For instance, if I wanted a better equalizer...what would I do? As far as I know at this moment, what you see is what you get with this program.

Let me ask you this. If someone made a plugin for foobar 2K that added video support and picture viewing, would you use it over jriver?


----------



## Arizonian

I've been using JRiver I was recommended and I find it easy to convert all the media to FLAC and it auto updates when I purchase new iTunes music.

Wish it would auto convert to Flac.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've been using JRiver I was recommended and I find it easy to convert all the media to FLAC and it auto updates when I purchase new iTunes music.
> 
> Wish it would auto convert to Flac.


Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think that is going to effect sound quality.

Here is my thought.

If you have a CD that has a song that contains a set of data and lets say that the data is 10 sets of 10 (10101010101010101010) . Now lets say that you convert the CD to a lossy format such as MP3 which will loose a set of "10" and only make the set of data to be 9 sets of 10 long.

When you convert your MP3 to flac, you are only changing your file type. I don't think you are adding in an groups of "10".

In other words, once your audio file has lost quality....it is gone forever.

Again....correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong, but I don't think that is going to effect sound quality.
> 
> Here is my thought.
> 
> If you have a CD that has a song that contains a set of data and lets say that the data is 10 sets of 10 (10101010101010101010) . Now lets say that you convert the CD to a lossy format such as MP3 which will loose a set of "10" and only make the set of data to be 9 sets of 10 long.
> 
> When you convert your MP3 to flac, you are only changing your file type. I don't think you are adding in an groups of "10".
> 
> In other words, once your audio file has lost quality....it is gone forever.
> 
> Again....correct me if I am wrong.


You are correct. You might just be wasting storage space with such a procedure.

And foobar2000 vs. JRMC is finally something we agree on.







I prefer foobar2000 after I've set it up simply because it's much more lightweight and does all that I need (including file conversion, ripping, transfer to portable devices, VSTs, etc.)


----------



## Arizonian

I'm confused just a bit.

So what does Foobar do when taking a iTunes mp3 song and converts it to Flac? What makes it better?

What I'm hearing is songs need to be purchased in Flac quality first. Unfortunately all my devices and families are based on iTunes. Guess I'm out of luck for ever.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah there's no up scaling as such. Not that I'm aware of.
But again, I would love to see 'audiophiles' do ABX blind testing and correctly identify if they heard a quality increase. Even through headphones like the hd800s. I couldn't tell the difference between 256 & 320, nor 320 & flac/lossless


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah there's no up scaling as such. Not that I'm aware of.
> But again, I would love to see 'audiophiles' do ABX blind testing and correctly identify if they heard a quality increase. Even through headphones like the hd800s. I couldn't tell the difference between 256 & 320, nor 320 & flac/lossless


#They must be completely blind tests - empty room and you don't see the person who changes the music as if you do, person may perceive right/wrong answer by other persons body language.
#They songs must be presented in same exact volume no more than +-0.1dB (as we know most of us automatically perceive that louder = better)

So unless it's completely professional environment it's rather hard to do objective test at home.

And yes that is correct - converting 128/256/320 mp3 to flac will not give them frequencies past 16-17khz


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah there's no up scaling as such. Not that I'm aware of.
> But again, I would love to see 'audiophiles' do ABX blind testing and correctly identify if they heard a quality increase. Even through headphones like the hd800s. I couldn't tell the difference between 256 & 320, nor 320 & flac/lossless


Bummer. I'm such a noob to this.









Back to iTunes. No sense wasting time with third party software if there's no increase in quality. I really misunderstood when I was looking into which was best to listen to music through my HD650.


----------



## mikeaj

There's a whole lot more to lossy audio encoding than just the lowpass filtering (which some encoders don't even do). i.e. a lot more "gone" or different than just those high frequencies. It's just that the effects are intentionally chosen to be perceptually hard to hear; errors may be quite low in magnitude and sometimes may be perceived as only a slight noise floor. Depends on the codec and encoder.

And for some tracks some people can actually hear the difference between 320 kbps mp3 (with a good encoder) and lossless. Yes, blinded, tested with foobar ABX plugin or whatnot. I sure can't. But at high bitrates, even if you can tell the difference, it's usually pretty marginal at best.

If the source is lossy, transcoding to lossless will give you an exact representation of that lossy encode.... i.e. it's pointless unless you want your files to take up more space with mathematically zero difference in quality. The point of lossless is that it gives you the exact same information as what it was encoded from, so the info output to the DAC and thus what you get at your ears is equivalent. If original is CD quality, then you save space. If original is lossy, you lose space.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Since everyone has already answered, I will simply add my







The only time you want to convert to FLAC is when you are initially extracting the audio from a CD or other recording where the quality was still high to begin with. Once it has been downgraded into a lesser quality, the previous quality is lost forever. You will have to go back to the original recording format and start from there again. Converting MP3 > FLAC = No point. Converting CDA to FLAC = Good if CD quality is good as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Bummer. I'm such a noob to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to iTunes. No sense wasting time with third party software if there's no increase in quality. I really misunderstood when I was looking into which was best to listen to music through my HD650.


What mikaj has said below is pretty much what you need to know







. There is nothing wrong with iTunes. People gripe about it for specific reasons, but it's still a fully fledged and capable media player. Given that someone has said foobar2k and JRiver sound no different, and I can tell no difference between foobar2k and iTunes, there's no reason to hate on iTunes for that ability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> There's a whole lot more to lossy audio encoding than just the lowpass filtering (which some encoders don't even do). i.e. a lot more "gone" or different than just those high frequencies. It's just that the effects are intentionally chosen to be perceptually hard to hear; errors may be quite low in magnitude and sometimes may be perceived as only a slight noise floor. Depends on the codec and encoder.
> 
> And for some tracks some people can actually hear the difference between 320 kbps mp3 (with a good encoder) and lossless. Yes, blinded, tested with foobar ABX plugin or whatnot. I sure can't. But at high bitrates, even if you can tell the difference, it's usually pretty marginal at best.
> 
> If the source is lossy, transcoding to lossless will give you an exact representation of that lossy encode.... i.e. it's pointless unless you want your files to take up more space with mathematically zero difference in quality. The point of lossless is that it gives you the exact same information as what it was encoded from, so the info output to the DAC and thus what you get at your ears is equivalent. If original is CD quality, then you save space. If original is lossy, you lose space.


----------



## jellybeans69

Fiio E11 which i order at last arrived, got the 64 gb card last week for my phone that now is a pretty much musix player. Now people will be to hear me listening I'm a barbie girl in a barbie world when i'm driving to work in train


----------



## pez

Nice...what headphones are you paring it up with? What phone as well?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice...what headphones are you paring it up with? What phone as well?


Samsung Galaxy Ace with 64gb Kingston microSD card , DT770's 80 pro


----------



## pez

Should be a fun setup. Wait til you turn that bass notch up. Couldn't believe the DT 770s could handle that much bass boost.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. I look at it more as a mac os vs linux. Mac OS is great. But you better ONLY like the mac OS.
> 
> Linux is a pain to get to a point where you like it, but when you make it perfect.....well....it's perfect.
> 
> I don't like Jriver right now because of a few reasons.
> 
> 1: I can't get to a giant list of all my music. I keep trying, but no luck. I personally would just like to hit music and get a nice clean list.
> 
> 2: It freaking changed all of my nice open source flac files to media center files (I fixed the issue by the way)
> 
> 3: why pay 50 bucks for something that sound the same as foobar 2K? I would much rather spend that money on maybe a better cable, or maybe sell my current headphones and get something slightly better. If I am going to invest money, I want better sound quality.....not a fancy player.
> 
> 4: I feel like a lot of jrivers features are sub par as well. At first I was REALLY excited about the youtube feature. I thought that was cool. I tried downloading one of the songs I have downloaded using a free youtube to flac program, and the quality of the jriver app sounded terrible. Other features live video and pictures are also pretty annoying since I can't use the escape button to get out of full screen mode.
> 
> 5: 50 bucks is also really over priced. If it were 10-25, I certainly wouldn't be hating on it as much. But 50 bucks?????? Holy zombie jesus! I got a full license of windows 7 for that much legally. Call me crazy, but I think windows 7 is a bit more robust media player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6: IDK if this is true or not, but it also seems that you can't really add on to jriver. For instance, if I wanted a better equalizer...what would I do? As far as I know at this moment, what you see is what you get with this program.
> 
> Let me ask you this. If someone made a plugin for foobar 2K that added video support and picture viewing, would you use it over jriver?


In response to your points:

1. Seriously? I figured it out in 15 seconds. I just went to Audio > Artists, then up the top there's a drop-down menu that should say "Artists". You just click that and go to "List Style" and hit "Details" Voila.

2. That's your own fault.

3. Meh, once you maximize source sound quality, obviously you can't get any 'better'

4. I don't use those features. I just listen to music. I have a browser for youtube.

5. The fact that you couldn't even tinker around and figure out how to view your library in list view just kills your credibility here.

6. There is an excellent parametric equalizer within JRiver, but I'm not a fan of altering intended sound sigs, so I rarely touch that.

I already said this in 3, but once again, I don't use JRiver for anything but music. No pictures or videos. So no I still wouldn't use foobar.

Also, album art is just so pretty fullscreen on my portrait monitor:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> In response to your points:
> 
> 1. Seriously? I figured it out in 15 seconds. I just went to Audio > Artists, then up the top there's a drop-down menu that should say "Artists". You just click that and go to "List Style" and hit "Details" Voila.
> 
> 2. That's your own fault.
> 
> 3. Meh, once you maximize source sound quality, obviously you can't get any 'better'
> 
> 4. I don't use those features. I just listen to music. I have a browser for youtube.
> 
> 5. The fact that you couldn't even tinker around and figure out how to view your library in list view just kills your credibility here.
> 
> 6. There is an excellent parametric equalizer within JRiver, but I'm not a fan of altering intended sound sigs, so I rarely touch that.
> 
> I already said this in 3, but once again, I don't use JRiver for anything but music. No pictures or videos. So no I still wouldn't use foobar.
> 
> Also, album art is just so pretty fullscreen on my portrait monitor:


1: I will give you. That was a legit facepalm moment.

2: Uhhh no? I did not do anything else other than install the program. I did not give the installation special permission or anything that would instigate the file change. Please explain how that is my fault again?

3: Then once again I will ask...why pay for something that won't give you better sound?

4: True indeed. There is a lot of music from other countries that is relatively hard to find. Youtube is sort of the easy short cut to get a hold of decent music. I thought it would have been nice to have a youtube app that would have downloaded the music straight to my library in the best quality possible. Obviously there are other apps that could do this, but I thought it would be really cool to have it integrated.

5: Lets not get into a pissing war here. I admit, I was pretty blind to the list options. I am just so accustomed to nice neat alphabetical lists that I got frustrated with the program.

6: Eq was just 1 example. My point was, I do not think you can tweak different apps the same way you can in foobar.

Album art eh? Foobar wins that contest.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *Album art eh? Foobar wins that contest.
> *


lolwut. I see no album art like my screenshot...just a bunch of cluttered useless crap









also, listening to music from youtube? yikes, what's the bitrate on that?


----------



## Crazy9000

The media player only matters at all if you are trying to organize a library. I use foobar because it's quicker to add my files to then windows media player, and I don't care about any features.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> lolwut. I see no album art like my screenshot...just a bunch of cluttered useless crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, listening to music from youtube? yikes, what's the bitrate on that?


Of course you don't see album art like what you had. You can chose your song from the play list, and then the program will retrieve data from your album or the internet in some cases to display a slide show of pictures.

You can also read the lyrics which is nice, and some biographical info on the band as well. This is far more informative than a list of silly album art.









Youtube is another story.....

Sometimes the music isn't toooo bad through youtube download. Normally the music that I get from youtube was a piss poor recording to begin with so worrying about quality is sort of pointless to a certain extent.

I am waiting until I find about 10 CD albums out of japan that I like and then I will use kabuten to ship them here. I do NOT want to have to pay for multiple CDs with international shipping.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *Of course you don't see album art like what you had. You can chose your song from the play list, and then the program will retrieve data from your album or the internet in some cases to display a slide show of pictures.*
> 
> *You can also read the lyrics which is nice, and some biographical info on the band as well. This is far more informative than a list of silly album art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Youtube is another story.....
> 
> Sometimes the music isn't toooo bad through youtube download. Normally the music that I get from youtube was a piss poor recording to begin with so worrying about quality is sort of pointless to a certain extent.
> 
> I am waiting until I find about 10 CD albums out of japan that I like and then I will use kabuten to ship them here. I do NOT want to have to pay for multiple CDs with international shipping.


Cool, I just use google when I want to read about or look at pictures of artists in my own music library...lmao
Also, if foobar can't mimic my screenshot, your reply wasn't relevant to my post....

I don't have to add music to JRiver. I just directed it to the folder(s) I download all of my torrents to and it automatically adds and updates my library with metadata and album art.

But I digress.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I don't have to add music to JRiver. I just directed it to the folder(s) I download all of my torrents to .


Listen to lots of linux podcasts?


----------



## Anoxy

...what?


----------



## biatchi

Seriously?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Listen to lots of linux podcasts?


LOLOLOLOL

If he doesn't get that then well played sir. Well played.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Listen to lots of linux podcasts?
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> If he doesn't get that then well played sir. Well played.
Click to expand...

I kinda wish I'd thought up that one myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I kinda wish I'd thought up that one myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> LOLOLOLOL
> 
> If he doesn't get that then well played sir. Well played.


Had a good chuckle there myself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Cool, I just use google when I want to read about or look at pictures of artists in my own music library...lmao
> Also, if foobar can't mimic my screenshot, your reply wasn't relevant to my post....
> 
> I don't have to add music to JRiver. I just directed it to the folder(s) I download all of my torrents to and it automatically adds and updates my library with metadata and album art.
> 
> But I digress.


Actually at that point I was just having fun with you. I thought you were playing with me when you tried to bring up album art. I was hoping you were gonna catch on and respond with something to entertain our fellow members


----------



## Anoxy

teehee inside jokes!

Nope, I didn't get the linux podcast reference. Although I'm kinda glad I don't. But feel free to explain...


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually at that point I was just having fun with you. I thought you were playing with me when you tried to bring up album art. I was hoping you were gonna catch on and respond with something to entertain our fellow members


I've been having fun the entire time. But yes, I think the full screen album art is pretty and it's one of my favorite features. One thing I missed about iTunes coming from a mac.


----------



## pez

Low ball at you for most likely torrenting stuff that you shouldn't. Because Linux (open source OS/free) and podcasts are something that will always be free.

I do find great humor in the fact you purchased a $50 glorified media player, but won't put down the cash to buy songs/albums you actually like.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Took me a while to get that too, but got there in the end.
Yeah I used to only download music.
Then I realised - if I'm not paying, that's not only criminal, but then the artists won't make the music I like.
So I started buying every single song in my music library, even though the quality of the ones I had were perfect already.
Spent LOADS on Amazon MP3 - feels good though


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I've been having fun the entire time. But yes, I think the full screen album art is pretty and it's one of my favorite features. One thing I missed about iTunes coming from a mac.


Ah that makes sense. I always play games or mess around on the internet. I almost never look at my player for more than a minute. (seriously....we need a shrug smiley)


----------



## pez

I much prefer CDs as I love physical copies of things, but sometimes I'll sacrifice that for a decent deal on a lossless version of it







.


----------



## Anoxy

I download the albums to see if I like them.

But you're right, I'd rather get my music for free and save my money for other things. I'm a college student on a pretty tight budget so buying two new albums every day isn't something I want to spend my money on.

Spending money on a media player I use every day, on the other hand, is more than worth it. Not to mention there's an iPhone app that streams my entire library to my phone, so I've got it all on the go.

Also, I don't download individual songs. This isn't the Napster era anymore.


----------



## pez

I was a college student, too, so that's really the worst excuse you can use. I still managed to buy at least 1 to 2 CDs a month. That's what? $20. $30 if you're feeling frivolous. You're obviously listening to music everyday, so in the long run...the music outweighs the media player







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Took me a while to get that too, but got there in the end.
> Yeah I used to only download music.
> Then I realised - if I'm not paying, that's not only criminal, but then the artists won't make the music I like.
> So I started buying every single song in my music library, even though the quality of the ones I had were perfect already.
> Spent LOADS on Amazon MP3 - feels good though


Well then spend your money at band camp...not amazon









(this is not intended to be an attack to piss you off)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> This isn't the Napster era anymore.


Stop reminding me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I download the albums to see if I like them.
> Also, I don't download individual songs. This isn't the Napster era anymore.


I actually buy individual songs myself.
I don't buy albums as MOST of the time the other songs aren't songs I like.
I've only ever bought 2 or so albums in my life (digital copies) - and if I'm not mistaken they were BOTH MJ ones.

Had physical CD's back when I was a kid - even had a CD case to store them all.
As soon as MP3's started becoming more mainstream, I ditched my walkman for a small 256mb (I think it was) MP3 player that ran off a 1xAAA battery









As for a college student and all that - that's a poor excuse.
I'm a student myself, however I know where you are coming from.

I just see it as: "If I were making music, would I be happy if people were downloading it for free?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well then spend your money at band camp...not amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this is not intended to be an attack to piss you off)


I don't even get that.


----------



## biatchi

Artists make most of their money from concerts and their record companies take most of the album money iirc


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Artists make most of their money from concerts and their record companies take most of the album money iirc


Yes that's very true, although without the record company, most artists wouldn't be on tour....
More so, I don't go to concerts. Mainly because I can't afford them and have no one to go with, as I'm a lonely desperado.


----------



## LinkPro

I listen to J-Pop almost exclusively, mostly *ghetto* stuff from anime and visual novels, so sometimes I have no choice but get this stuff illegally. If the songs in one album turn out to be good enough I'll import the CDs which ain't exactly cheap (usually 20-30 bucks each). Shipping is a PITA as well so I always have to import them in bunch (3-4 CDs or more every month). I really can't tell the difference with CD-ripped FLAC and the 320kbps that I download, but I still think it's worth it, sometimes I get cool stuff that comes with the CDs like lyrics booklets. or posters, stickers etc.

For mainstream music YT is good enough for me.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was a college student, too, so that's really the worst excuse you can use. I still managed to buy at least 1 to 2 CDs a month. That's what? $20. $30 if you're feeling frivolous. You're obviously listening to music everyday, so in the long run...the music outweighs the media player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Different people have different priorities. I choose to spend my extra money on eating healthy and local... grass-fed meats, pastured eggs, organic vegetables from the farmer's markets and co-ops. I hope I don't need to list all of my other hobbies and interests to get the point across.

Also, one to two CDs a month? I download 1-2 a day. I listen to a lot of music, and a lot of different types.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I actually buy individual songs myself.
> I don't buy albums as MOST of the time the other songs aren't songs I like.
> I've only ever bought 2 or so albums in my life (digital copies) - and if I'm not mistaken they were BOTH MJ ones.
> 
> Had physical CD's back when I was a kid - even had a CD case to store them all.
> As soon as MP3's started becoming more mainstream, I ditched my walkman for a small 256mb (I think it was) MP3 player that ran off a 1xAAA battery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a college student and all that - that's a poor excuse.
> I'm a student myself, however I know where you are coming from.
> 
> I just see it as: "If I were making music, would I be happy if people were downloading it for free?"
> I don't even get that.


Good artists make full albums. Downloading individual songs is silly imo, unless you're listening to some top 50 radio crap. And I'm not trying to sound like a music elitist here....I just think listening to single songs is neglecting the full piece of art.

Also, the era of listening to single songs is what turned mainstream music into a crapshoot loudfest. People started ripping low bitrate mp3s instead of listening to vinyl records or CDs. Napster/WinMX/Kazaa/Morpheus/etc. hurt music.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lets keep discussion about downloading music without paying out of this thread please.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't even get that.


You mentioned how the musician should get paid.

http://bandcamp.com/

This site has plenty of great music, and unlike amazon, itunes, etc, the money *goes straight to the artist*.

You probably already knew about it, but I just thought I would point it out considering what you said.


----------



## Tatakai All

Yup Bandcamp rocks!


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lets keep discussion about downloading music without paying out of this thread please.


They might shut us down!1


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> They might shut us down!1


Actually they just might. There was a guy not too long ago on overclockersclub who had a legit key for windows 7 (took a pic and blocked out some numbers) but lost his install disk. I told him to google "how to get windows install disk for free" and I got flagged for it. I never once used the T word, and I got flagged by a mod who is a LOT more lenient than some of the guys on OCN.









I wonder if kim dot com will ever make a PC forum??? I bet you that freedom of speech will be stretched to it's absolute limits on day 1


----------



## Anoxy

By 'they' I meant whoever enforces copyright laws, not forum moderators lol

the whole taboo about pirating music makes me laugh. In fact, I know of several artists that think copyright laws are stupid and don't care, or even encourage their fans to pirate their music.


----------



## SeekerZA

Soo after reading a few pages i finally finished. Good read. Sorry for going back to the software away from pirates, Legal downloads.

I can tell you all now that music through JRiver sounds much better and detailed as appose to foobar. My guesses are that the output boils down to the settings and output modes used in each. JRiver has enough to keep you thinking BUT WHY is there so much to alter just for listening. I know i did. But i kept my output settings pretty simple.

Please note this is my personal preference when using a Cheap headset as appose to much MUUUCH Higher end headphones. I can hear a noticeable difference between the 2 programs.

Those using foobar, what output settings are use using so i can experiment some more just in case there''s untapped settings I've yet to find. Finally got me more Flacs and will give a good listen later with both programs and report back my experiences using a cheap cheap







. If its noticeable using a cheap cheap then surely there is a difference.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Should be a fun setup. Wait til you turn that bass notch up. Couldn't believe the DT 770s could handle that much bass boost.


I'm kind of basshead one of reasons i choose E11 instead of E7K. Hi gain +2 eq and eargasm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The eq on the e11 is cute, for a basshead.
Zo2 on the other hand...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> music through JRiver sounds much better and detailed as appose to foobar.


That's patently false and can easily be disproven by comparing them with the output settings apples-to-apples.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Different people have different priorities. I choose to spend my extra money on eating healthy and local... grass-fed meats, pastured eggs, organic vegetables from the farmer's markets and co-ops. I hope I don't need to list all of my other hobbies and interests to get the point across.
> 
> Also, one to two CDs a month? I download 1-2 a day. I listen to a lot of music, and a lot of different types.
> Good artists make full albums. Downloading individual songs is silly imo, unless you're listening to some top 50 radio crap. And I'm not trying to sound like a music elitist here....I just think listening to single songs is neglecting the full piece of art.
> 
> Also, the era of listening to single songs is what turned mainstream music into a crapshoot loudfest. People started ripping low bitrate mp3s instead of listening to vinyl records or CDs. Napster/WinMX/Kazaa/Morpheus/etc. hurt music.


Just letting you know it's a poor excuse. And I was giving you an example. I currently have a library of over 14,000 songs.

I will agree, though. Buying single songs is silly. I won't even give the artist my money if they could only muster out one decent song.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Soo after reading a few pages i finally finished. Good read. Sorry for going back to the software away from pirates, Legal downloads.
> 
> I can tell you all now that music through JRiver sounds much better and detailed as appose to foobar. My guesses are that the output boils down to the settings and output modes used in each. JRiver has enough to keep you thinking BUT WHY is there so much to alter just for listening. I know i did. But i kept my output settings pretty simple.
> 
> Please note this is my personal preference when using a Cheap headset as appose to much MUUUCH Higher end headphones. I can hear a noticeable difference between the 2 programs.
> 
> Those using foobar, what output settings are use using so i can experiment some more just in case there''s untapped settings I've yet to find. Finally got me more Flacs and will give a good listen later with both programs and report back my experiences using a cheap cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If its noticeable using a cheap cheap then surely there is a difference.


If you're experiencing that, you're either falling into the placebo, or you've got something set in either program differently. Setting for setting being matched on either program will net you no difference in sound quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'm kind of basshead one of reasons i choose E11 instead of E7K. Hi gain +2 eq and eargasm


Yeah, I remember doing it and just being like "I cannot get used to this."


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Why is buying one song silly?
If I don't want the whole album, why is it silly? Seriously, and 14,000 songs? I know for a fact people who have that amount of songs, barely know their own library








In 21 years I've accumulated 1200 songs.


----------



## Tsar

So today I tried on a pair of Grados (SR80's)

And they sounded amazing, even just on my iPhone which isn't exactly a world leader on sound quality.

Also they were pretty darn comfy on my head.

Only thing I didn't like was the build quality but you can't win them all.

So it looks like I have a pair of SR225i's in my life soon.

In other news something really quite great arrived today in the mail....

Pics soonish.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> So today I tried on a pair of Grados (SR80's)
> 
> And they sounded amazing, even just on my iPhone which isn't exactly a world leader on sound quality.
> 
> Also they were pretty darn comfy on my head.
> 
> Only thing I didn't like was the build quality but you can't win them all.
> 
> So it looks like I have a pair of SR225i's in my life soon.
> 
> In other news something really quite great arrived today in the mail....
> 
> Pics soonish.


Ehhhhh

i got to play around with a lot of grado headphones last weekend. I thought they were all pretty shrill sounding compared to the HD600s that can be found used for the same price as the 225s


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why is buying one song silly?
> If I don't want the whole album, why is it silly? Seriously, and 14,000 songs? I know for a fact people who have that amount of songs, barely know their own library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 21 years I've accumulated 1200 songs.


The difference is that I do know my library







. I do have a '5-star' list thought that sorts out what I really like out of everything.

Out of the 11.5k songs currently on my desktop, 2k of them are on that list. If an album is averaged at 10 songs, I'm averaging around 1-2 too songs per album. Some are obviously less and some more, but point is, I know my music







.

If I buy an album (with the exception It was given to me by my brother (25k+ song library)) then it has to have at least 2 or 3 songs that I like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> By 'they' I meant whoever enforces copyright laws, not forum moderators lol
> 
> the whole taboo about pirating music makes me laugh. In fact, I know of several artists that think copyright laws are stupid and don't care, or even encourage their fans to pirate their music.


Ah

Yeah I agree. I would even take it one step farther. The music that I 'find lying around the internet' is from dead musicians. Call me crazy, but I don't think jimi hendrix wants my money anymore


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Call me crazy, but I don't think jimi hendrix wants my money anymore


His family still do though.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhh
> 
> i got to play around with a lot of grado headphones last weekend. I thought they were all pretty shrill sounding compared to the HD600s that can be found used for the same price as the 225s


Sadly not in my country.

Well I also tried some AKG 550's and they were not that great. Either the ones I had were broken or they were just not very good. Very little if any bass and it all seemed a bit muddy.

Also the fit was horrible and it felt like someone glued CD's to my head.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I remember one of you guys was saying current top universal IEMs compete with good CIEMs (I forget who, sorry).

Well.. I've been using these for a while:


And vis-a-vis the JH13s, well... let's just say it's not really a fair fight.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Anybody want to sell some GRADO PS1000's lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I remember one of you guys was saying current top universal IEMs compete with good CIEMs (I forget who, sorry).
> 
> Well.. I've been using these for a while:
> 
> 
> And vis-a-vis the JH13s, well... let's just say it's not really a fair fight.


yes but I think you are a _little_ bias with your JH13's lol.
Did you buy the AKG's?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yes but I think you are a _little_ bias with your JH13's lol.
> Did you buy the AKG's?


Yes (on at least the last count







).

If it helps, I like the K3003 more than I do the D7000. Not sure about how they compare with the W3000ANV yet.

The K3003 is in HD 800 territory.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes (on at least the last count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If it helps, I like the K3003 more than I do the D7000. Not sure about how they compare with the W3000ANV yet.
> 
> The K3003 is in HD 800 territory.


wow impressive bro!
Do give us impressions when you have time







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

My friend made a great EP and it can be obtained for free!
Just put £0.00 if you want. Or even better give something for the free download









http://victoriabanduk.bandcamp.com/album/the-lights-ep

Let me know what you guys think - It isn't my type of music, however I do appreciate the music made and produced regardless!


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes (on at least the last count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If it helps, I like the K3003 more than I do the D7000. Not sure about how they compare with the W3000ANV yet.
> 
> The K3003 is in HD 800 territory.


Never though IEMs would sound that good, but appearances can be deceiving. I wonder about the comparison between the K3003 and W3000ANV.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes (on at least the last count
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If it helps, I like the K3003 more than I do the D7000. Not sure about how they compare with the W3000ANV yet.
> 
> The K3003 is in HD 800 territory.


Now you have me intrigued! I can score them new for $650. You think they are worth that?


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Now you have me intrigued! I can score them new for $650. You think they are worth that?


You're lucky to even get K3003 that cheap. You must've gotten great connections to get great audio equipment at low prices. Wish I did buy it that low.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> You're lucky to even get K3003 that cheap. You must've gotten great connections to get great audio equipment at low prices. Wish I did buy it that low.


Hmmm... might consider selling my HD650 and saving up for them. I have been wishing for less shrill sound from my HF2's which I would pass on to my sister.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmmm... might consider selling my HD650 and saving up for them. I have been wishing for less shrill sound from my HF2's which I would pass on to my sister.


Would be easier to test out the K3003 to see if they do sound great. Everybody's ears are different and have different tastes in music. It would be surprising to hear that K3003 is really that good even if it is an IEM.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Would be easier to test out the K3003 to see if they do sound great. Everybody's ears are different and have different tastes in music. It would be surprising to hear that K3003 is really that good even if it is an IEM.


It is very difficult to audition IEM's. I am better off buying and returning if I don't like.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is very difficult to audition IEM's. I am better off buying and returning if I don't like.


You do have a point. Still for $650 the K3003 better be a great IEM. Even I wouldn't pay the standard price unless it blew away other headphones (even IEMs).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> You do have a point. Still for $650 the K3003 better be a great IEM. Even I wouldn't pay the standard price unless it blew away other headphones (even IEMs).


Yup lots of factors, but I am intrigued nonetheless.







I will consider them along with the TF10.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup lots of factors, but I am intrigued nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will consider them along with the TF10.


Good luck and hope to hear your opinions on those 2 IEMs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpgman1*
> 
> Good luck and hope to hear your opinions on those 2 IEMs.


Nothing certain yet. I could go in a totally different direction and get a new bike or fishing pole.


----------



## rpgman1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nothing certain yet. I could go in a totally different direction and get a new bike or fishing pole.


Yeah. In my case, it was either a new desktop or laptop. Haswell turns out to be a disappointment for desktops even if the motherboards have plenty of features.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can score them new for $650. You think they are worth that?


The short answer is yes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The PFE232's went on sale by some member on eBay for around $350.
I was going to buy a second pair, but the guy returned it.


----------



## Anoxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just letting you know it's a poor excuse. And I was giving you an example. I currently have a library of over 14,000 songs.


Yeah well I have over 16,000 songz! Clearly I am a superior musical librarian


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The short answer is yes.


Long answer Yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Long answer Yeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The short answer is yes.


Hmm... if future finances permit, I will definitely consider this and the TF10 as I get discounts for both. I have been dying for a high quality pair of IEM's to use on long fishing trips.


----------



## Tsar

Hello,

I am on the hunt for a vintage amp at the moment. I was wondering if there was any I should look out for in particular.

Also are there any other sites apart from ebay I could look at in the UK.

Thanks.

(Also could some one explain the benefits behind higher end cable interconnects between my record player and the amp?)

(Also also what in gods name is this: http://www.musicdirect.com/p-2378-shunyata-king-cobra-cx-power-cable.aspx and why so much?!)


----------



## friend'scatdied

It's hard to compare anything to the W3000ANV since they are so colored. I never really understood it when individuals described soundstage as "being up on stage" or "being a couple of seats back", but I _can_ describe the W3000ANVs sounding as if you are the microphone itself.

In that context, the K3003 is much more traditional sounding. It seems to be bassier and have extended sub-bass, while the W3000 has stronger midrange. Treble performance is similar.

K3003s sound wider and more separated; they almost never get congested. They also have HD 800 levels of resolution, as far as extracting subtleties of a recording are concerned. They are also more versatile when it comes to genres.

These are my impressions with the "reference" filter. I was considering a pair of HD 800s and am going to audition them again soon, but I think the K3003s will obviate the potential purchase as my "detailed" set. The packaging and build is also much better than those of the HD 800 IMO. And these actually have appreciable bass.

Only huge con I can think of is that not only are the cables non-replaceable, but the routing of them is so unique that if ever you ruin the cable you are probably just completely screwed.


----------



## nategr8ns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> These are my impressions with the "reference" filter. I was considering a pair of HD 800s and am going to audition them again soon, but I think the K3003s will obviate the potential purchase as my "detailed" set. The packaging and build is also much better than those of the HD 800 IMO. And these actually have appreciable bass.
> 
> Only huge con I can think of is that not only are the cables non-replaceable, but the routing of them is so unique that if ever you ruin the cable you are probably just completely screwed.


I just spent a half hour reading up on the K3003s... Let's just say that I am darn jealous. Enjoy whatever you decide on!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's hard to compare anything to the W3000ANV since
> Only huge con I can think of is that not only are the cables non-replaceable, but the routing of them is so unique that if ever you ruin the cable you are probably just completely screwed.


Yeah that cable...no idea what they were thinking personally.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah that cable...no idea what they were thinking personally.


Android and iOS cables are the new flavors it seems. It's understandable for IEM, but full-blown headphones make me scratch my head sometimes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Android and iOS cables are the new flavors it seems. It's understandable for IEM, but full-blown headphones make me scratch my head sometimes.


I don't get how that has relevance to detachable cables?

Oh and I have come across maybe 2-3 earphones that were ACTUALLY Android compatible. Most of them aren't.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't get how that has relevance to detachable cables?
> 
> Oh and I have come across maybe 2-3 earphones that were ACTUALLY Android compatible. Most of them aren't.


They want them to use the remotes on the cables, and if the cable breaks, gotta buy new IEM's. Built in IEM cables with remotes means you can't change them. My


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They want them to use the remotes on the cables, and if the cable breaks, gotta buy new IEM's. Built in IEM cables with remotes means you can't change them. My


False.
Check PFE232 -has two cables - one with mic, and one without.
I naturally use the one without mic.
It has a removable cable.

AKG, just went down the "cheap" route.
How ironic that is, is just too funny


----------



## LinkPro

So I'm the only one who likes the remote cable? Sure they could have made it removable and included an audio-only cable, but the mic/remote is still very useful. Given the 1k price tag that better be some darn good cable though, 3-button cables break a lot.

Apple and Beats - ironic as it is - reinvented the way people use headphones on the go. Soon enough Android and WP-compatible headphones will flood retail stores along with iDevices-compatible ones. The reason most MFi headphones weren't compatible with Android phones was simply because manufacturers didn't care enough, but that has already changed since the Samsung dominance. Ultrasone now even lets you program the buttons on the cable as you want on Android. Sennheiser recently came up with a bunch of universal (iOS, Android, BB, WP) headphones as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup very true.
And I don't use the Mic as I use my phone mostly for browsing, so Mic controls don't bother me.
As a matter of fact, looking for earphones that have mics also limits your scope for in ears. That said you can always get an adapter.

No my point I was making with the akgs was the fact that the cable isn't removable. Even the warranty at that price should be extended to unlimited, like the monster policy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> My friend made a great EP and it can be obtained for free!
> Just put £0.00 if you want. Or even better give something for the free download
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://victoriabanduk.bandcamp.com/album/the-lights-ep
> 
> Let me know what you guys think - It isn't my type of music, however I do appreciate the music made and produced regardless!


Seems I'm the only one that checked them out







.

I've just reached the end of the first song. I have to say I like it. I think what really impresses me is their ability to create that ambient background kinda 'soundtrack' feeling. This is normally a bit 'soft' for my tastes..I guess. I'm a weird kinda person







.

Regardless, the vocal inspiration sounds like that of Dashboard Confessional and others bands like The Graduate, etc. Tell them I like it







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Seems I'm the only one that checked them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've just reached the end of the first song. I have to say I like it. I think what really impresses me is their ability to create that ambient background kinda 'soundtrack' feeling. This is normally a bit 'soft' for my tastes..I guess. I'm a weird kinda person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Regardless, the vocal inspiration sounds like that of Dashboard Confessional and others bands like The Graduate, etc. Tell them I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually I was thoroughly surprised.

Are there any lyrics to the music? Maybe it is just me being tired at 1 in the morning, but I had a hard time understanding what he was saying for half of the song(s)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thanks pez! And yes there are singing








I don't have the lyrics


----------



## friend'scatdied

The K3003's cable isn't as bad as I'm making it seem; it's pretty robust but my main points of concern are the area above the Y-splitter. It transitions from a really nice cloth sheath to a "just alright" rubber cording that isn't much better than that on my Klipsch Image X10. The earpieces, although somewhat small, are pretty heavy (much heavier than my JH13's earpieces) since they're crafted out of stainless steel. So for example I'd be concerned if a bud fell out over and over.

Not docking either on durability though, I've used my Klipsch Image X10 exclusively for gym use for about a year and a half now.

Also I'd classify them more like canalphones than IEMs. This is why I might keep them -- my JH13s have isolation such that I can't comfortably carry conversations even when I'm not playing music through them. The K3003's insertion/fit is more like that on a pair of Sony canalphones for instance, so the isolation is closer to the W3000ANV's.

The boon of this level of isolation is that the noise floor on my Nova is no longer so bothersome. With the JH13s ambient room noise was attenuated below my audible threshold, so during periods of silence I only heard that dreaded right channel buzz. Ergo I might find the K3003 suitable for desktop use, including gaming.

I'm going to grab a pair of HD 800s shortly to do a head-to-head. My intuition is that I will prefer the K3003 because of their really nice bass, although the HD 800 will have a much wider sound and more precise imaging. In terms of subjective performance they'll be on the same level I'm sure.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I was thoroughly surprised.
> 
> Are there any lyrics to the music? Maybe it is just me being tired at 1 in the morning, but I had a hard time understanding what he was saying for half of the song(s)


Maybe the accent (it's not very strong through singing IMO)?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks pez! And yes there are singing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the lyrics


I too would be interested in lyrics if you somehow got hands on them.

I logged off before I finished it, but I listened to all the songs. The third one was my favorite. I would definitely be interested in hearing more from them. Do they have an official website or even a Facebook page?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe the accent (it's not very strong through singing IMO)?
> I too would be interested in lyrics if you somehow got hands on them.
> 
> I logged off before I finished it, but I listened to all the songs. The third one was my favorite. I would definitely be interested in hearing more from them. Do they have an official website or even a Facebook page?


Here's my friend's FB page:
http://www.facebook.com/alexwoodfieldproduction?fref=ts

I asked him for lyrics


----------



## Crazy9000

I could understand the lyrics fine from the clip I listened to. Not my style of music though







.

BTW there's a play button you can hit to stream, you don't have to do the donate $0 thing if you just want a quick listen. Pretty cool site.


----------



## shilka

Is there any Hifiman headphones owner here in the club?


----------



## Tsar

Quick question,

What would Grado's be like for gaming?

(Also no one answered my last question







)


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> What would Grado's be like for gaming?
> 
> (Also no one answered my last question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi buddy im not good with AMP's i only know that i have a Bursons HD160ds that is great for the hd800's but is sort of entry level and if i find some money i would love to upgrade to the Violectric v200 & v800 combo and add some better cables too.

I have tried the grados with music and found they had a bit more bass. I'm not an audiophile like some on here but i know whats sounds good and ive spent roughly 10 hours listening to all the different headphones.

I think the Grado PS1000 would be awesome for gaming. Better than my HD800's. I'll have to give my Ultrasone Signature DJ's another crack because they are very bassy too. Maybe even more than the grados for a cheaper price and the come with 3.5mm & 6mm cables. Ill give them a go over the next few days and compare them back to my hd800's.

What games do you like playing? What music do you like?


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

I was just wondering because I have already been recommended the Grado 225i's for my music tastes (Rock and classic 50's)

But I was wondering what they would be like with gaming.

Thanks.

Gaming wise mainly RPG's (Fallout mainly)


----------



## hatlesschimp

I dont know the 225i's personally. Ive heard from a few that they are uncomfortable. Could be a problem if you game for long periods of time.


----------



## Tsar

Lucky thing I tried a pair on and I found them really nice to wear.

Maybe I just have a really odd head.


----------



## hatlesschimp

A quick search netted these:

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1654728
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623405/which-one-sennheiser-hd-598s-or-grado-sr225is
http://www.overclock.net/t/1371607/grado-225i-earpad-mod-review
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/12259-grado-sr225i-open-back-headphones/
http://www.amazon.com/Grado-225i-Prestige-Series-Headphones/dp/B0006GCCN6


----------



## Tsar

Thanks,

My wallet is going to hate me soon.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Thank god my missus doesnt know how much ive spent lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi buddy im not good with AMP's i only know that i have a Bursons HD160ds that is great for the hd800's but is sort of entry level and if i find some money i would love to upgrade to the Violectric v200 & v800 combo and add some better cables too.
> 
> I have tried the grados with music and found they had a bit more bass. I'm not an audiophile like some on here but i know whats sounds good and ive spent roughly 10 hours listening to all the different headphones.
> 
> I think the Grado PS1000 would be awesome for gaming. Better than my HD800's. I'll have to give my Ultrasone Signature DJ's another crack because they are very bassy too. Maybe even more than the grados for a cheaper price and the come with 3.5mm & 6mm cables. Ill give them a go over the next few days and compare them back to my hd800's.
> 
> What games do you like playing? What music do you like?


Welcome to our club! If you haven't already, please register in the OP your headphone setup!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is there any Hifiman headphones owner here in the club?


There are quite a few actually. Check the list in the OP to see exactly who has what, but I know there are a few HE400 and HE500's floating around.


----------



## shilka

I am going to try the HD650´s out this week

I have been told the amp in my Onkyo TX NR808 is crap so is it a good amp and not new headphones i need???


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's an excellent price.
> Props to you for pointing it out in fact!
> 
> EDIT:
> Wait a minute $90!?
> RRP £300?
> 
> Are these worth $90? I highly doubt they AREN'T but why so cheap?
> 
> I don't mind nabbing them, if they're worth the price.
> Even though I own the D2K's and I'm extremely happy with them.
> A 2nd pair of headphones always can come handy.


Ah. I think the price you are seeing is a result of people trying to sell discontinued headphones at a much higher price. The same thing happened to AKG K701s. Even if you look at the price of the ath-a900X you will see that the price is about 150GBP. So obviously there is some GROSS inflation.

90 USD is about 60 GBP. If you can get shipping for ~20GBP then I say go for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah. I think the price you are seeing is a result of people trying to sell discontinued headphones at a much higher price. The same thing happened to AKG K701s. Even if you look at the price of the ath-a900X you will see that the price is about 150GBP. So obviously there is some GROSS inflation.
> 
> I am not so sure how smart it would be for you to buy them though. 90 USD is about 60 GBP. If you can get shipping for ~20GBP then I say go for it.


I'm going to LA in a bit lol









What was their original price out of interest?


----------



## friend'scatdied

They used to be in the ~$250 range back around six years ago -- a closed-back competitor to the HD 650, DT 880, K 701...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm going to LA in a bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was their original price out of interest?


Ah. Well then would you like some "like new" AKG q701s too


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah. Well then would you like some "like new" AKG q701s too


You mean the Q701 that sounds like the K702 that sounds like the K701?


----------



## shilka

I have been talking on a danish forum and they say it sounds more like i need an amp then new headphones

So what does a good amp costs???

I just need something decent not something super high end


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been talking on a danish forum and they say it sounds more like i need an amp then new headphones
> 
> So what does a good amp costs???
> 
> I just need something decent not something super high end


In the US the prices range from 50 to holly crap.









Edit:

Your onkyo receiver is probably not the best, but those people are nuts if they think that a new amp is the solution. Even if you spent 500 bucks on an amp, it is not going to give you the same wow factor as better headphones would.

I would also go back to the original plan and get the HE-500s. New sennheiser headphones are also not that big of an upgrade.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You mean the Q701 that sounds like the K702 that sounds like the K701?


That is not true.

K701 (~/=) Q701s. K702s have more bass. The K702s have a really weird bass too. It almost sounds wooden. IDK how to describe it, but suffice it to say that I am not a fan of the 702s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> K701 (~/=) Q701s. K702s have more bass. The K702s have a really weird bass too. It almost sounds wooden. IDK how to describe it, but suffice it to say that I am not a fan of the 702s.


I couldn't really hear the difference TBH, when I compared the K701 to the Q701. They sounded pretty much the same to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I couldn't really hear the difference TBH, when I compared the K701 to the Q701. They sounded pretty much the same to me.


The only reason I know the Q701s are different is because the K701s give me headaches with certain songs. (I am not kidding you either)

The Q701s have slightly better bass and slightly lower highs. I only notice the bass with crystallize by lindsey stirling and the highs with Misty Mountain Hop by Led Zeppelin.

Other then that, they sound near identical.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my friend's FB page:
> http://www.facebook.com/alexwoodfieldproduction?fref=ts
> 
> I asked him for lyrics


Awesome







. Liked the page, and thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> What would Grado's be like for gaming?
> 
> (Also no one answered my last question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I was just wondering because I have already been recommended the Grado 225i's for my music tastes (Rock and classic 50's)
> 
> But I was wondering what they would be like with gaming.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Gaming wise mainly RPG's (Fallout mainly)


Grados are ehhhhh-cceptable for gaming, but not ideal. It'll do if music is your main priority.

Fallout (assuming you're referring to 3 and NV) is very immersive and positioning becomes very important at higher difficulties. But, Fallout also has a meter in the bottom corner that shows you a red blip when enemies are near. Still, if music is your main goal, then the Grados are still a no-brainer as I see it.

I also have no experience with vintage amps, so I'm useless there







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> In the US the prices range from 50 to holly crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Your onkyo receiver is probably not the best, but those people are nuts if they think that a new amp is the solution. Even if you spent 500 bucks on an amp, it is not going to give you the same wow factor as better headphones would.
> 
> I would also go back to the original plan and get the HE-500s. New sennheiser headphones are also not that big of an upgrade.


This^.

Also, I caved and finally ordered a pair of HD 600s. Ever since auditioning the HD 380s from Sennheiser, I've wanted to know what the HD 6xx series brings to the table. It could potentially replace my Grados if I'm lucky. Here's to hoping they get here by the end of the week







.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> In the US the prices range from 50 to holly crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Your onkyo receiver is probably not the best, but those people are nuts if they think that a new amp is the solution. Even if you spent 500 bucks on an amp, it is not going to give you the same wow factor as better headphones would.
> 
> I would also go back to the original plan and get the HE-500s. New sennheiser headphones are also not that big of an upgrade.


So the HE-400 and HE-500 is what i sould try?

So i spent most of the day trying out the Denon HD 600 and i am very confused

On my Creative MP3 player the Denon HD 600 leave my Sennheiser HD 598 in the dust and sound so awesome that i almost bought them

BUT! on a headphone amp and with a CD they sound just as boring as my Sennheiser HD 598

What??? it sould be the other way around?

I did not like how felt on my head or the way they sounded with a CD and a amp but on the MP3 player they blew me away makes sense right... not to me

Is is my hearing that is FUBAR or what?


----------



## hatlesschimp

A quick comparision review of the using the Ultrasone Signature DJ's for gaming.
Ive had the Ultrasone Signature DJ's for a while. Well not as long as the HD800's. I bought the DJ's because I wanted a good pair of headphones for when im travelling listening to music and watching movies on the laptop & Note 2. I hadnt used the DJ's for a while with my gaming PC and thought I would give them a go gaming with Grid 2, COD: Black Ops2 and BF3. My normal setup is either the HD800's or a sony muteki 7.2 surround. Most of the time I have the HD800s on though.

The DJ's are pretty good and hold there own against the HD800's. The bass was a lot more full and rounded when compared to the HD800. And were more suited to these games. However for COD I did notice the HD800's were better with hearing footsteps around me which is handy advantage to have. The reving of engines sounds dramatic with the DJ's but the HD800s tend to pick out all the imperfections of sounds at time. But overall I would call it a draw because the DJs had nice bass for all the explosions and bangs the Hd800's made up with the transparency, clarity and deftness for detail. I really do feel the HD800's are to good for gaming, and would be perfect if they had a little more bass. Maybe the Grado PS1000 would win out for best gaming headphones.

Comfort level is great on both but different. The HD800's are more ergonomic in the way they are built. Apparently they spent an almighty amount just on R&D to get them perfect fitting for everyone. The DJ's are a closed classic style and are like their name sake. The Egyptian sheep skin pads are soft, cool and make a good seal. Both will sit on your head for hours and you wont notice that they are there!
Both headphones are hand made and individually numbered.

Basically now when I travel with work colleagues, I have to hand over the headphones to them because they love them so much and I m such a nice guy LOL and let them. I end up using some cheap generic earphones.









I would recommend the Ultrasone Signature DJ's to anyone looking to get a high end pair of headphones but are disappointed because they just realized that they also have to buy a DAC also for the same price! High end headphones like the HD800s wont work with your phone for portable music. The DJ's come with 2 cables (3.5mm & 6mm) and a beautiful hard case with a dual zip.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So the HE-400 and HE-500 is what i sould try?
> 
> So i spent most of the day trying out the Denon HD 600 and i am very confused
> 
> On my Creative MP3 player the Denon HD 600 leave my Sennheiser HD 598 in the dust and sound so awesome that i almost bought them
> 
> BUT! on a headphone amp and with a CD they sound just as boring as my Sennheiser HD 598
> 
> What??? it sould be the other way around?
> 
> I did not like how felt on my head or the way they sounded with a CD and a amp but on the MP3 player they blew me away makes sense right... not to me
> 
> Is is my hearing that is FUBAR or what?


Certain headphones lose their 'fun' sound with an amp. Especially if the headphones are badly matched or just don't need the amp. I'm a firm believer that the Asgard 2 nearly ruins the experience of the Grados. Besides that, the Grados are great fun and a good set of headphones. However, a good tube amp might be perfect for them.

Moral of the story is:

Headphone amps can distribute characteristics or changes of the sound from the source and to your headphones. Sometimes it can be for the best, sometimes it can be for the worst. Your best option is to research what an amp generally does to the sound. For instance, the Asgard 2 is excellent at creating more separation between instruments and thus, giving better detail when needed. The (potential) downside to the Asgard 2 is that it is a 'bright' amp and therefore, pairing them with an already 'bright' set of cans (i.e. Grados) can be a headache waiting to happen. However, the Asgard 2 matches very well with warmer or 'darker' sounding headphones. In my case, I find the DT 770s to be a very good match. I'm hoping it will also be a good match for the HD 600s that are coming. Only time will tell.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So the HE-400 and HE-500 is what i sould try?
> 
> So i spent most of the day trying out the Denon HD 600 and i am very confused
> 
> On my Creative MP3 player the Denon HD 600 leave my Sennheiser HD 598 in the dust and sound so awesome that i almost bought them
> 
> BUT! on a headphone amp and with a CD they sound just as boring as my Sennheiser HD 598
> 
> What??? it sould be the other way around?
> 
> I did not like how felt on my head or the way they sounded with a CD and a amp but on the MP3 player they blew me away makes sense right... not to me
> 
> Is is my hearing that is FUBAR or what?


Yes. Especially HE-500s. You also have to REALLY listen to them. They will sound weird at first, but you slowly warm up to them.

Is it possible that your creative player has some type of EQ on it? That EQ might not benefit the HD598s where as the D600s do. Obviously the headphone amp/CD player would not have an EQ and would make both headphones sound more neutral. I really don't know....this is just a theory.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes. Especially HE-500s. You also have to REALLY listen to them. They will sound weird at first, but you slowly warm up to them.
> 
> Is it possible that your creative player has some type of EQ on it? That EQ might not benefit the HD598s where as the D600s do. Obviously the headphone amp/CD player would not have an EQ and would make both headphones sound more neutral. I really don't know....this is just a theory.


That shop where i tried the Denon they where really rude they said Hifiman was no name crap as they had never heard of it and they knew everything and they where always right

Felt like i wasted my time the shop where i tried the Sennheiser HD 650 where much nicere


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That shop where i tried the Denon they where really rude they said Hifiman was no name crap as they had never heard of it and they knew everything and they where always right
> 
> Felt like i wasted my time the shop where i tried the Sennheiser HD 650 where much nicere


Wow..............

From what I have heard from local head-fi members is that there are a lot of stores close to us that are the same way. The one thing about capitalism that I like more than anything else is that stores like that usually don't last too long.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wow..............
> 
> From what I have heard from local head-fi members is that there are a lot of stores close to us that are the same way. The one thing about capitalism that I like more than anything else is that stores like that usually don't last too long.


This is Hifi Klubben the bigest Hifi chain in Scandinavia with shops in Denmark Norway Sweden and Finland and they where more of less a bunch of i cant say what but you know what i mean


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This is Hifi Klubben the bigest Hifi chain in Scandinavia with shops in Denmark Norway Sweden and Finland and they where more of less a bunch of i cant say what but you know what i mean


Of course they are because that makes perfect sense on our screwed up planet









I bet 20 bucks that they sell beats by dre too, and they think that those are better than HE-500s because they have "heard" of beats by dre.


----------



## pez

Sounds like certain employees you come across in Best Buy.

It really sucks to come across people like that...especially when it's something that should be such an innocent hobby







.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Of course they are because that makes perfect sense on our screwed up planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet 20 bucks that they sell beats by dre too, and they think that those are better than HE-500s because they have "heard" of beats by dre.


No they dont have beats thank god but they do have and sell stuff they make themselfs

My brother in law calls them the bigest group of nerds and exprerts i would like to call them something else but i cant say what

Felt like i wasted my time
http://www.hifiklubben.dk/butikker/hi-fi-klubbens-butikker/

Did not like the way the Denon HD 600 felt like on my head

I think Hifi Klubben lives in their own little universe and everything outside of it is crap


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No they dont have beats thank god but they do have and sell stuff they make themselfs
> 
> My brother in law calls them the bigest group of nerds and exprerts i would like to call them something else but i cant say what
> 
> Felt like i wasted my time
> http://www.hifiklubben.dk/butikker/hi-fi-klubbens-butikker/
> 
> Did not like the way the Denon HD 600 felt like on my head
> 
> I think Hifi Klubben lives in their own little universe and everything outside of it is crap


http://www.hifiklubben.dk/produkter/tilbehor/hovedtelefoner/fanny-wang_m1000_hovedtelefon_sort.htm

lol looks like some beats solos to me.









And how exactly are they experts? I do not see any senn. HD650s, no audiotechnica, no nothing. Denon really isn't even that great for audio either.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.hifiklubben.dk/produkter/tilbehor/hovedtelefoner/fanny-wang_m1000_hovedtelefon_sort.htm
> 
> lol looks like some beats solos to me.


I dont know but Hifi Klubben used to be the place where you would go for all info and you would walk out with the best for your money

Dont know that happend to them maybe they have retreated into their own little universe and everything outside does not matter to them and is just no name trash


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A quick comparision review of the using the Ultrasone Signature DJ's for gaming.
> Ive had the Ultrasone Signature DJ's for a while. Well not as long as the HD800's. I bought the DJ's because I wanted a good pair of headphones for when im travelling listening to music and watching movies on the laptop & Note 2. I hadnt used the DJ's for a while with my gaming PC and thought I would give them a go gaming with Grid 2, COD: Black Ops2 and BF3. My normal setup is either the HD800's or a sony muteki 7.2 surround. Most of the time I have the HD800s on though.
> 
> The DJ's are pretty good and hold there own against the HD800's. The bass was a lot more full and rounded when compared to the HD800. And were more suited to these games. However for COD I did notice the HD800's were better with hearing footsteps around me which is handy advantage to have. The reving of engines sounds dramatic with the DJ's but the HD800s tend to pick out all the imperfections of sounds at time. But overall I would call it a draw because the DJs had nice bass for all the explosions and bangs the Hd800's made up with the transparency, clarity and deftness for detail. I really do feel the HD800's are to good for gaming, and would be perfect if they had a little more bass. Maybe the Grado PS1000 would win out for best gaming headphones.
> 
> Comfort level is great on both but different. The HD800's are more ergonomic in the way they are built. Apparently they spent an almighty amount just on R&D to get them perfect fitting for everyone. The DJ's are a closed classic style and are like their name sake. The Egyptian sheep skin pads are soft, cool and make a good seal. Both will sit on your head for hours and you wont notice that they are there!
> Both headphones are hand made and individually numbered.
> 
> Basically now when I travel with work colleagues, I have to hand over the headphones to them because they love them so much and I m such a nice guy LOL and let them. I end up using some cheap generic earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend the Ultrasone Signature DJ's to anyone looking to get a high end pair of headphones but are disappointed because they just realized that they also have to buy a DAC also for the same price! High end headphones like the HD800s wont work with your phone for portable music. The DJ's come with 2 cables (3.5mm & 6mm) and a beautiful hard case with a dual zip.


Would you be willing to copy paste this into a review for the database?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

JUST thought to let you guys know:

bg92 and myself will be meeting up in around 6hrs - so that he can demo my earphones and headphones







!

I'm awake at 6am...because of a night out and possibly not sleeping in my own bed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> JUST thought to let you guys know:
> 
> bg92 and myself will be meeting up in around 6hrs - so that he can demo my earphones and headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I'm awake at 6am...because of a night out and possibly not sleeping in my own bed


OCN's first headphone meet!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OCN's first headphone meet!


In THEORY - if....I was trying new headphones








But yes, let's count it as one









mini-meet








I'm gonna take a shower, then prepare all my audio gear for this afternoon!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In THEORY - if....I was trying new headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yes, let's count it as one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini-meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna take a shower, then prepare all my audio gear for this afternoon!


Gotta start somewhere.







2 today more tomorrow!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anyone lives in Austin or Houston, I could probably organize a headphone meet.


----------



## SeekerZA

Now we talking. Anyone from Africa? Who stays amongst the lions, elephants, hippo's ect? I'd love to hear some good equipment









Edit: Started Saving for either the Grado PS1000 or LCD 2. Someone sell me there's in the months to come. Inbox me details i would want to know so long. thanks


----------



## Nnimrod

lol, go to the first page and look at people's rigs. Several of them are not active/have not updated their rigs







A step back into a world of DFI mobo's, DDR2 and 90nm chips...

And to be relevant to the thread: Recommend me some headphones based on this


Accurate, powerful, precise bass (biggest improvement sought over my current headphones)
clear, accurate, not fatiguing treble
punchy, aggressive mids
huge, accurate soundstage. like my ATH-AD700's
very comfortable. If I'm at my computer, my headphones are on. My ATH-AD700's are very good, maybe an 8.5/10 in this department.
$200-$300. this is sort of variable... I care about value/cost as much as anyone, but given that my headphones are used as much as my mouse, I'd hate to leave something on the table because of a price restriction.
impedance is not too big of an issue, I know I'll need an amp for high end cans anyways.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> lol, go to the first page and look at people's rigs. Several of them are not active/have not updated their rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A step back into a world of DFI mobo's, DDR2 and 90nm chips...
> 
> And to be relevant to the thread: Recommend me some headphones based on this
> 
> 
> Accurate, powerful, precise bass (biggest improvement sought over my current headphones)
> clear, accurate, not fatiguing treble
> punchy, aggressive mids
> huge, accurate soundstage. like my ATH-AD700's
> very comfortable. If I'm at my computer, my headphones are on. My ATH-AD700's are very good, maybe an 8.5/10 in this department.
> $200-$300. this is sort of variable... I care about value/cost as much as anyone, but given that my headphones are used as much as my mouse, I'd hate to leave something on the table because of a price restriction.
> impedance is not too big of an issue, I know I'll need an amp for high end cans anyways.


- Are you willing to buy used?
- What music do you listen to?
- Do you have a sound carp with an integrated amp?
- How big is your head?

If you do not want to consider used, I recommend Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohms


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A picture of my gear that I'll be giving out to try









__
http://instagr.am/p/aLQj6NywQ8%2F/

My PFE232's and modded D2Ks are now priceless to me <3


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A picture of my gear that I'll be giving out to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/aLQj6NywQ8%2F/
> 
> My PFE232's and modded D2Ks are now priceless to me <3


Have you ever thought about selling off the D2Ks and trying to get the D7Ks?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wow..............
> 
> From what I have heard from local head-fi members is that there are a lot of stores close to us that are the same way. The one thing about capitalism that I like more than anything else is that stores like that usually don't last too long.


I must be lucky.

The store I went into to try out the Grados knew every brand out there.
We had a good chat about some headphones and some Amps and I nearly walked out the store with a new amp but I manged to escape from the urge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Have you ever thought about selling off the D2Ks and trying to get the D7Ks?


I have indeed given it quite a lot of thought.
The driver is different - so naturally it should be a step up.
To be honest though - if I were to buy another set of headphones - it would be when I'm earning money and thus get the Fostex or the JVC victors. In other words - full out + with a little dot amp









In other news:
Our mini-meet was great!

He got to try all the earphones and my modded d2k's.
He preferred my PFE232's and even with the ZO2 as I like it (seeing as he liked the Denon C710's I knew what type of headphone/earphone would suit him.)
Long story short - as I had initially suggested I think the EX510's or possible the EX600's etc might be the best bet for him.
More so, he could also re-buy the C710's again.

He agreed that the C400's had little to no bass and were extremely neutral







!
Was a great meet, would definitely do it again!


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Are you willing to buy used?
> - What music do you listen to?
> - Do you have a sound carp with an integrated amp?
> - How big is your head?
> 
> If you do not want to consider used, I recommend Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohms


Yes, definitely willing to buy used. Bought current headphones used








Lots, and it changes every couple years. Right now it's mostly Kpop and dubstep/D&B/electro. But I also have a steady diet of charlotte church, sarah brightman, and musicals like Les Mis, Phantom, Cats, etc...
I have a Xonar DS right now
Um... I don't know... I would guess It's roughly average. My ATH-AD700's fit perfectly.

I'll check those out, thanks for your time


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes, definitely willing to buy used. Bought current headphones used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots, and it changes every couple years. Right now it's mostly Kpop and dubstep/D&B/electro. But I also have a steady diet of charlotte church, sarah brightman, and musicals like Les Mis, Phantom, Cats, etc...
> I have a Xonar DS right now
> Um... I don't know... I would guess It's roughly average. My ATH-AD700's fit perfectly.
> 
> I'll check those out, thanks for your time


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> lol, go to the first page and look at people's rigs. Several of them are not active/have not updated their rigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A step back into a world of DFI mobo's, DDR2 and 90nm chips...
> 
> And to be relevant to the thread: Recommend me some headphones based on this
> 
> 
> Accurate, powerful, precise bass (biggest improvement sought over my current headphones)
> clear, accurate, not fatiguing treble
> punchy, aggressive mids
> huge, accurate soundstage. like my ATH-AD700's
> very comfortable. If I'm at my computer, my headphones are on. My ATH-AD700's are very good, maybe an 8.5/10 in this department.
> $200-$300. this is sort of variable... I care about value/cost as much as anyone, but given that my headphones are used as much as my mouse, I'd hate to leave something on the table because of a price restriction.
> impedance is not too big of an issue, I know I'll need an amp for high end cans anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Are you willing to buy used?
> - What music do you listen to?
> - Do you have a sound carp with an integrated amp?
> - How big is your head?
> 
> If you do not want to consider used, I recommend Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohms


The only thing is that the DT 770s do not have aggressive mids (especially not the 80 ohms). And to some, the treble from the Beyers might get a little harsh after a while.

BUT:

They are extremely comfy, provide powerful bass, and create a nice environment for gaming, etc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The only thing is that the DT 770s do not have aggressive mids (especially not the 80 ohms). And to some, the treble from the Beyers might get a little harsh after a while.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> They are extremely comfy, provide powerful bass, and create a nice environment for gaming, etc.


Comparing my remembered experiences of the DT770 from a while back to my recent experiences with the HD650 and LCD-2 where the mid range is lush and liquid smooth, I recall the DT770 as more punchier and aggressive in comparison.


----------



## Nnimrod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The only thing is that the DT 770s do not have aggressive mids (especially not the 80 ohms). And to some, the treble from the Beyers might get a little harsh after a while.
> 
> BUT:
> 
> They are extremely comfy, provide powerful bass, and create a nice environment for gaming, etc.


Yes, I read some reviews and those two things stuck out to me. People complained of sibilance and recessed mids. They don't sound like bad headphones at all, but I'm, not really sold on them from the couple reviews I read.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Comparing my remembered experiences of the DT770 from a while back to my recent experiences with the HD650 and LCD-2 where the mid range is lush and liquid smooth, I recall the DT770 as more punchier and aggressive in comparison.


Idk, I wouldn't call the mids punchy or aggressive on them, though. They lack that true emotion when it comes to vocals. Maybe the upper mids, as I could see that. Womens vocals and higher pitched voices sound aggressive to an extent, but mostly once they start to reach that upper mid to highs range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes, I read some reviews and those two things stuck out to me. People complained of sibilance and recessed mids. They don't sound like bad headphones at all, but I'm, not really sold on them from the couple reviews I read.


I wouldn't say there's a sibilance for me, but treble can get pretty sparkly. It doesn't bother me, though, but everyone is different. They will do WONDERS for your dubstep, drum and bass, and electro collection, though. I am confident in that. Vocals come across as fine on them with anything like those genres, but when you start getting into more aggressive genres (i.e. Metal, Hardcore, Thrash, etc.) things start to mesh and collide impolitely with each other. As long as you're not listening to any of that, I think you're ok.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nnimrod*
> 
> Yes, I read some reviews and those two things stuck out to me. People complained of sibilance and recessed mids. They don't sound like bad headphones at all, but I'm, not really sold on them from the couple reviews I read.


Since you are considering used headphones as well, I recommend these if you can find them in 2nd hand in your price range:

- HiFiMAN HE400
- Denon D2000

Those headphones are what I consider "fun" and "lively".


----------



## pez

My HD 600s will be here Friday, but I will try and put some impressions based on that. I was going to say that based on what I've read about the HD 600s, that they would have been nice for him...especially used.

From what I've read of the HD 600s, the sound is either somewhat veiled or just neutral and accurate on the top end, mids are slightly forward, yet smooth enough not to be sibilant or harsh, and the bottom end is warm, smooth and punchy when necessary. How true that is, I cannot tell until Friday, but those were the most common characteristics I grasped from reading quite a few reviews.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Idk, I wouldn't call the mids punchy or aggressive on them, though. They lack that true emotion when it comes to vocals. Maybe the upper mids, as I could see that. Womens vocals and higher pitched voices sound aggressive to an extent, but mostly once they start to reach that upper mid to highs range.


I listen to a ton of female vocals.







I personally prefer my mid range smooth above all else and a tad dark.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My HD 600s will be here Friday, but I will try and put some impressions based on that. I was going to say that based on what I've read about the HD 600s, that they would have been nice for him...especially used.
> 
> From what I've read of the HD 600s, the sound is either somewhat veiled or just neutral and accurate on the top end, mids are slightly forward, yet smooth enough not to be sibilant or harsh, and the bottom end is warm, smooth and punchy when necessary. How true that is, I cannot tell until Friday, but those were the most common characteristics I grasped from reading quite a few reviews.


Are you using the HD600 with the Asgard 2 amp?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I thought I would point out this deal on ethernet cable.

You can get 30% off a 1K (that is not a typo) foot roll of cat 6 ethernet cable by using the coupon code EMCXPXS88

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100016774%2050002177%20600026277&IsNodeId=1&name=1000%20ft&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL060413&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL060413-_-EMC-060413-Index-_-Cables-_-LEB0A

This stuff is great for making headphones cables, speaker wire, RCA interconnects and much more. Obviously you can always use it as regular ethernet cable and rewire a couple homes with this stuff as well.









At 70 bucks for a 1000 foot roll, it even beats out monoprice prices


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you using the HD600 with the Asgard 2 amp?


Yes he will


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes he will


Yeah, what he said







.

I'm hoping if I find the HD 600s too warm, the Asgard 2 will open them up and shine a little light on them







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm hoping if I find the HD 600s too warm, the Asgard 2 will open them up and shine a little light on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am still trying to figure out who I want to order a custom length copper cable from or just make my own. I am really bad at braiding though...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm hoping if I find the HD 600s too warm, the Asgard 2 will open them up and shine a little light on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Noooooooooooooooot gonna happen.

The HD600s are extremely neutral on their own. If you add a bright amp to neutral headphones, I will make them bright. If you add a darker sounding amp to neutral headphones, they will sound slightly darker.

The sound of the HD600s will mainly rest on the shoulders of your amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am still trying to figure out who I want to order a custom length copper cable from or just make my own. I am really bad at braiding though...


Haha, yeah....I'd rather make my own than pay over $100 for a cable for them. That's ridiculous to me. Sure, I was looking at $100 being viable, but $165 for a Moon-Audio cable....really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooooooooot gonna happen.
> 
> The HD600s are extremely neutral on their own. If you add a bright amp to neutral headphones, I will make them bright. If you add a darker sounding amp to neutral headphones, they will sound slightly darker.
> 
> The sound of the HD600s will mainly rest on the shoulders of your amp.


That's what I was trying to say







. People say the HD 600 are neutral, but on the warmer side when it comes to low end. I was just saying if I found them rather warm for some odd reason, I'm hoping the Asgard 2 will cure that very well (since it's a bright amp).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I may have been living under a rock, but I swear these are news to me! Has anyone seen these? They are incredibly nostalgically cool!

http://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-Digital-Vinyl-Multicolor-Spindle/dp/B00009WO51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370484762&sr=8-1&keywords=vinyl+cd-r


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I may have been living under a rock, but I swear these are news to me! Has anyone seen these? They are incredibly nostalgically cool!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Verbatim-Digital-Vinyl-Multicolor-Spindle/dp/B00009WO51/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1370484762&sr=8-1&keywords=vinyl+cd-r


Why bother? Get the real deal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Why bother? Get the real deal.


My car is not cool enough to have that.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone lives in Austin or Houston, I could probably organize a headphone meet.


I live near Dallas. Does that count? I know there's a huge Head-Fi meet going on in North Dallas this Sunday and I might be going to that one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My car is not cool enough to have that.


Car? You mean you don't listen to the radio









Music is always better with a bombastic disk jockey


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Car? You mean you don't listen to the radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is always better with a bombastic disk jockey


The last time I listened to music on the radio was at least 10 years ago







.

That being said, anyone know of a cheap MP3 player with a radio, or a portable radio device of some sort?









I use a radio transmitter to listen to stuff from my PC at work, and my Zune HD's headphone port is dying.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The last time I listened to music on the radio was at least 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That being said, anyone know of a cheap MP3 player with a radio, or a portable radio device of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a radio transmitter to listen to stuff from my PC at work, and my Zune HD's headphone port is dying.


I do I do!

http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Clip-Player-Blue/dp/B002MAPSC6

It includes a FM radio and slot for MicroSD card. I gave my sister this plus a 32GB card for her birthday. Also installed Rockbox firmware on it as well. BTW it also plays FLAC!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Car? You mean you don't listen to the radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is always better with a bombastic disk jockey


Radio?









Last time I turned on the radio, obnoxious noise from soldier boy and someone else assaulted my ears so I switched to a Discovery (Daft Punk) CD and reclaimed my sanity. To quote BL2, it was like musical gonorrhea.

PS

Do you guys think anyone would want a Rubbermaid hook turned headphone stand as a freebie?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I live near Dallas. Does that count? I know there's a huge Head-Fi meet going on in North Dallas this Sunday and I might be going to that one.


I have a friend in Dallas I've been meaning to visit. If I do roll up there or if you drive down to Austin I can definitely let you audition the Lyr, LCD-2, and HD650.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a friend in Dallas I've been meaning to visit. If I do roll up there or if you drive down to Austin I can definitely let you audition the Lyr, LCD-2, and HD650.


That would be awesome. I would really like to listen to the LCD-2. I have some very limited experience with the HD650. Listened to them for about 10 minutes at a local HiFi shop here in north Dallas if that counts for anything. I would let you listen to my V-MODAs if that interests you at all. Not that they're anything compared to your headphones though.









However, I doubt I'll be driving to Austin anytime soon. Being a poor college student limits the amount of driving I can do due to gas costs. I've never even been to Austin and I would like to visit sometime when I can afford to make the trip. All I know is that Texas is a huge state. You can drive for hours and still be in Texas.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I do I do!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Clip-Player-Blue/dp/B002MAPSC6
> 
> It includes a FM radio and slot for MicroSD card. I gave my sister this plus a 32GB card for her birthday. Also installed Rockbox firmware on it as well. BTW it also plays FLAC!


Any idea how good the radio is on them? I kind of remember my old Sansa bursting static as you move around. I'm not going to put any music on it or ever plug it into a PC so how well the radio works is all that matters


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Any idea how good the radio is on them? I kind of remember my old Sansa bursting static as you move around. I'm not going to put any music on it or ever plug it into a PC so how well the radio works is all that matters


I will get back to you about the radio tomorrow. I find the DAC pretty good. It is not as good as the Wolfson DAC in the old iPods or whatever the Cowon players use. No statics from me yet either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last time I turned on the radio, obnoxious noise from soldier boy and someone else assaulted my ears so I switched to a Discovery (Daft Punk) CD and reclaimed my sanity. To quote BL2, it was like musical gonorrhea.


I am half joking I hope you know that. Just playing with you


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The last time I listened to music on the radio was at least 10 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That being said, anyone know of a cheap MP3 player with a radio, or a portable radio device of some sort?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a radio transmitter to listen to stuff from my PC at work, and my Zune HD's headphone port is dying.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I do I do!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Sansa-Clip-Player-Blue/dp/B002MAPSC6
> 
> It includes a FM radio and slot for MicroSD card. I gave my sister this plus a 32GB card for her birthday. Also installed Rockbox firmware on it as well. BTW it also plays FLAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I turned on the radio, obnoxious noise from soldier boy and someone else assaulted my ears so I switched to a Discovery (Daft Punk) CD and reclaimed my sanity. To quote BL2, it was like musical gonorrhea.
> 
> PS
> 
> Do you guys think anyone would want a Rubbermaid hook turned headphone stand as a freebie?


Damn, you took the words out of my mouth with that recommendation.

And I'm interested what this stand looks like?

And yeah, I never purposely turn on the radio, though we turn it on at work so that we don't have to hear every whining kid or teen mother.


----------



## Arizonian

Hi guys,

Looking at new ear buds for my iPhone. _Not looking to add an amp_ Hoping to get a decent sounding all around ear buds for shoving in my pocket.

I saw *Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77BK* for $110? Is an amp needed? IF I don't have one will the sound suffer?

I saw the much less expensive *Audio Technica ATH-CKM55* as low as $40 and thought at that price is it worth saving $70? I heard they aren't as well rounded as the *CKM50* losing detail because of the heavier bass the *CKM55's* put out.

Coming from *Senn CX150's* I passed to my spouse, I'm thinking the *CKM55* is still an upgrade and would do just fine.

At home I'm using HD650 headphones and I do like the sound with the more pronounced bass without mudding up the detail too much.

Any input appreciated. _I'm trying to stay just under $100._

Edit - IF there is any Sennheiser ear buds that are comparable....please mention them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking at new ear buds for my iPhone. _Not looking to add an amp_ Hoping to get a decent sounding all around ear buds for shoving in my pocket.
> 
> I saw *Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77BK* for $110? Is an amp needed? IF I don't have one will the sound suffer?
> 
> I saw the much less expensive *Audio Technica ATH-CKM55* as low as $40 and thought at that price is it worth saving $70? I heard they aren't as well rounded as the *CKM50* losing detail because of the heavier bass the *CKM55's* put out.
> 
> Coming from *Senn CX150's* I passed to my spouse, I'm thinking the *CKM55* is still an upgrade and would do just fine.
> 
> At home I'm using HD650 headphones and I do like the sound with the more pronounced bass without mudding up the detail too much.
> 
> Any input appreciated. _I'm trying to stay just under $100._


Are you going for clarity or fun?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you going for clarity or fun?


Hmmmm I'd have to say fun. Just don't want an inferior sound to the countless cheap sounding buds out there.

If I didn't care, I'd just have used the iPhone buds.







Or another pair of Senn CX150's. So basically at least an upgrade from these.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking at new ear buds for my iPhone. _Not looking to add an amp_ Hoping to get a decent sounding all around ear buds for shoving in my pocket.
> 
> I saw *Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77BK* for $110? Is an amp needed? IF I don't have one will the sound suffer?
> 
> I saw the much less expensive *Audio Technica ATH-CKM55* as low as $40 and thought at that price is it worth saving $70? I heard they aren't as well rounded as the *CKM50* losing detail because of the heavier bass the *CKM55's* put out.
> 
> Coming from *Senn CX150's* I passed to my spouse, I'm thinking the *CKM55* is still an upgrade and would do just fine.
> 
> At home I'm using HD650 headphones and I do like the sound with the more pronounced bass without mudding up the detail too much.
> 
> Any input appreciated. _I'm trying to stay just under $100._
> 
> Edit - IF there is any Sennheiser ear buds that are comparable....please mention them.


OK first of all, no an amp isn't needed - most of the time for earphones it isn't needed at all.
VERY rarely will you ever need an amp with earphones - and that will come down to impedance of the earphones.

I can't comment on the CKM55's however the CKS77's are absolute bass MONSTERS. They're one of the most BASSIEST earphones I've come across.
They rank 2nd, behind the TFTA 1XB (discontinued) in terms of bass QUANTITY and QUALITY.

In all honesty, if you like the sennheiser HD650's the CKS77's are almost the polar opposite of those headphones. Seriously, I wouldn't get the CKS77's unless you are SERIOUS about bass.

My suggestion:
Sony MDR-EX510's

One of the most highly suggested earphone I suggest to a lot of people for cross-genre and price to performance ratio.

Hope that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Hmmmm I'd have to say fun. Just don't want an inferior sound to the countless cheap sounding buds out there.
> 
> If I didn't care, I'd just have used the iPhone buds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or another pair of Senn CX150's. So basically at least an upgrade from these.


Fun/warm is one thing - bass is another lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks for your suggestions Totally Dubbed. Appreciated.









So Newegg or Amazon doesn't sell the MDR-EX510's. I was hoping to stay within Newegg (if it's more than $50) using credit. They seem to be discontinued though even on Sony's own website.

Did catch your review during my search of the web.

So I'm going to keep searching by reading reviews on the ear bud models I'm finding on the egg one by one from Audio-Technica, AKG, and Sennheiser....search goes on. Thought it would be much easier than finding a set of cans, but it doesn't seem that way.

Perhaps I might be too particular to stick with the sounds I'm getting from HD650. Not really necessary and may have limited my choices. I do like bass....(not Beats by Dre type)...and not piercing highs in my ears either.

_Example - Awolnation - Sail - love that with the right sound pronounced bass like my HD650's._


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am half joking I hope you know that. Just playing with you


I knew hence my reply.







Otherwise, I would have given a much more serious reply.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What's your budget Ariz?
I presume you're looking for something as close to as the hd650s?

You could go for the ie8 or ie80s


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What's your budget Ariz?
> I presume you're looking for something as close to as the hd650s?
> 
> You could go for the ie8 or ie80s


If its from Newegg $120 no problem with credit. Cash about $60. Shoving them in my pocket type buds. Saw some sweet ones priced higher but I'd find it difficult to swallow if I ripped the wires etc...

Thanks for helping btw.

How about AKG K350?

Saw brands like Woodies, House of Marley and Ludicris







Never heard of them....thinking no thanks. After spending enough time with you guys here I start to pick up on stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Damn, you took the words out of my mouth with that recommendation.
> 
> And I'm interested what this stand looks like?
> 
> And yeah, I never purposely turn on the radio, though we turn it on at work so that we don't have to hear every whining kid or teen mother.


http://www.rubbermaid.com/Category/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?CatName=GarageOrganization&SubcatId=FastTrackGarageOrganizationSystem&Prod_ID=RP091280


----------



## Crazy9000

Anything worth less then $10 isn't really worth doing a freebie for, IMO. Whoever wants it is probably better of just buying one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Anything worth less then $10 isn't really worth doing a freebie for, IMO. Whoever wants it is probably better of just buying one.


Good thing I asked first then. I will use it as a tutorial then! +REP Forgot I can't.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So a brief update -- my K3003 opinions are still baking but my impression is that their level of refinement sits squarely between the likes of the LCD-2 and HD 800. They have very nice midbass, upper midrange (female vocals) but a make-or-break mid-upper treble. The 10KHz spike does a lot for "air" and perceived detail but it might kill them for some people. But overall it is a very detailed listen with remarkable bass weight and a very wide soundstage (not even taking into consideration its diminutive size). If you thought the HD 800 didn't have enough bass and need portability, the 3003s are worth a try.

Unfortunately I do not have the opportunity to compare against the HD 800 for an extended period in fair listening conditions, but I do have a surprise contender coming in shortly.

Hint: It's an electrostat made by Sennheiser.


----------



## Arizonian

Well just ordered the *Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55BK* . I picked them up for $70.

*Source*
Quote:


> Built-in stabilizer reduces unwanted vibrations and delivers pure tones


*Source*
Quote:


> The CKM55 also incorporate the new mounting design as the CKM50 which increases 20% diaphragm effective area


*Specifications*
*Type* Dynamic
*Driver Diameter* 12.5 mm
Magnet
*Voice Coil*
*Frequency Response* 5 - 24,000 Hz
*Maximum Input Power* 200 mW
*Sensitivity* 104 dB/mW
*Impedance* 16 ohms
*Weight* 6.5 g
*Cable* 0.6 m Y-type
*Connector* 3.5 mm (1/8") mini-stereo, gold-plated
*Accessory* Included Pouch, 0.6 m extension cord, ear tips (S/M/L)

I really appreciate the help TotallyDubbed +1 rep. Seems advice on earphones aren't as well known even from those who are normally vocal, and I appreciate you sharing your thoughts on CKS77's with me which kept me from making a mistake yesterday morning.









I'm sure my trying to find something close to my current head set made things difficult to pin point and I probably shouldn't even had brought them up. I'm just looking for decent sounding ear buds.

In any rate for $70 it's not that big a deal. I'm gathering the CKM55BK are still an improvement in sound quality from the cheap Senn CX150 I had even if I'm going in blind on the type of sound. If I end up not liking them it won't feel like such a loss at this price and will toss them to one of the kids.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No problem man, and yes earphones are not greatly talked about outside forums. Simple reason: people can't go into a store and try them, unlike headphones. More so, people normally don't spend more than £50 on portable audio. Beats increased the average spend by 70% in the premium aka £70+ headphone range. That just gives you an idea.

As for your choice no idea about those at's. Let me know what you think of them.


----------



## marduke83

Hey guys I'm currently looking at getting some decent headphones, and was looking at the Sennheiser HD558. Just looking for some opinions or other suggestions. Thanks


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marduke83*
> 
> Hey guys I'm currently looking at getting some decent headphones, and was looking at the Sennheiser HD558. Just looking for some opinions or other suggestions. Thanks


Please consider these aspects and then we'll be able to come up with some recommendations:

Open- vs closed-back? Do you need isolation at all? Since you've looked at the 558 I assume this is not an issue.

What for? Music, gaming or a mix of everything, etc. What music genres too. If you have an idea what sound signature you prefer that'd help a ton.

Are you willing to get an amp/dac setup later or happy with the onboard audio jack?

Location? In the states you can get pretty much every common headphones at decent prices while EU not so much. Asian countries have more *ghetto* cans and you can more easily audition them.

That being said the 558 is good, however I'd say try to go for the 598 if you can. Other options in this price range are A900X, AD900/900X, DT770-990 and maybe a couple Ultrasones.


----------



## marduke83

honestly not too concerned about open or closed back. I will mostly be using it for gaming (mostly FPS games). To be honest I'm not that into headphones, so I don't really know that much about them. I have considered getting an amp, but will decide on that after I get the headphones. I'm in australia, so getting the headphones isn't an issue, but it's hard to find a retailer that stocks them to test them out. Thanks for the info aswell, I will take a look at those ones you listed.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well just ordered the *Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55BK* . I picked them up for $70.
> 
> *Source*
> *Source*
> *Specifications*
> *Type* Dynamic
> *Driver Diameter* 12.5 mm
> Magnet
> *Voice Coil*
> *Frequency Response* 5 - 24,000 Hz
> *Maximum Input Power* 200 mW
> *Sensitivity* 104 dB/mW
> *Impedance* 16 ohms
> *Weight* 6.5 g
> *Cable* 0.6 m Y-type
> *Connector* 3.5 mm (1/8") mini-stereo, gold-plated
> *Accessory* Included Pouch, 0.6 m extension cord, ear tips (S/M/L)
> 
> I really appreciate the help TotallyDubbed +1 rep. Seems advice on earphones aren't as well known even from those who are normally vocal, and I appreciate you sharing your thoughts on CKS77's with me which kept me from making a mistake yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure my trying to find something close to my current head set made things difficult to pin point and I probably shouldn't even had brought them up. I'm just looking for decent sounding ear buds.
> 
> In any rate for $70 it's not that big a deal. I'm gathering the CKM55BK are still an improvement in sound quality from the cheap Senn CX150 I had even if I'm going in blind on the type of sound. If I end up not liking them it won't feel like such a loss at this price and will toss them to one of the kids.


Yeah, It's been quite a while since I've been into IEMs. The last time I was, the best thing that could have been gotten for ~$100 were the Etymotic ER-6i, Super.fi 3 Studio, and a couple others. Now, it has apparently gotten pretty good since.

And don't stone me too hard, but I listened to the HD 600s through my phone and I'm already in love. I'm going to hook them up to the A2 soon, but just from the phone, it's fantastic...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And don't stone me too hard, but I listened to the HD 600s through my phone and I'm already in love. I'm going to hook them up to the A2 soon, but just from the phone, it's fantastic...


*looking for rocks in the school yard now*









Im afraid to ask, What do you guys do to us who like our HD650's?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *looking for rocks in the school yard now*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im afraid to ask, What do you guys do to us who like our HD650's?


Haha I just meant since I hadn't 'properly' amped it yet. But it's chugging away now with my A2. It's wonderful. I can confirm the Asgard 2 is definitely a 'bright' amp. It's wakes up that top end and leaves everything else alone..as far as I can tell







. And I decided to go HD 600 over 650 because I read that the 650 is slightly more 'veiled' than the 600 in the treble and highs. The HD 600 is pretty spot on how I'd like my treble with the A2.


----------



## Arizonian

Correct on the HD650's with a bit more pronounced bass. I like that.

Glad your enjoying the 600's.

Edit - Since I'm still last post......just got done listening to Iron Maiden Powerslave album. One of my favorites in my day when I did drum to it and could keep up.....









Steve Harris bass was so forefront it sent shivers down my spine with the HD650. It did not muddy the guitars from Dave Murray and Adrian Smith, who play 1/8th apart from each other picking. Very clear and easily picked apart.

Ah the good ol days.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it viable/possible to sell IEM's?


----------



## DADDYDC650

I need some opinions from the audiophiles out there. I have about 400 bucks to spend. I need a pair that has amazing bass as well as mids and highs that will make me cry from pure joy. It also must have a VERY wide and accurate sound stage for games. I love to listen to all types of music, I watch all types of movies and when I game, I usually play fps.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some opinions from the audiophiles out there. I have about 400 bucks to spend. I need a pair that has amazing bass as well as mids and highs that will make me cry from pure joy. It also must have a VERY wide and accurate sound stage for games. I love to listen to all types of music, I watch all types of movies and when I game, I usually play fps.


HiFiMAN HE-400


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some opinions from the audiophiles out there. I have about 400 bucks to spend. I need a pair that has amazing bass as well as mids and highs that will make me cry from pure joy. It also must have a VERY wide and accurate sound stage for games. I love to listen to all types of music, I watch all types of movies and when I game, I usually play fps.


I nominate either the HE400 or the HD650. The HE400 has:

- Really good bass for its price range
- Nice lively mid range
- Fairly accurate trebles

The HD650 has:

- Good mid bass hump (sub-bass is lacking)
- Smooth, dark mid range
- Rolled off, but still separated and detailed trebles


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some opinions from the audiophiles out there. I have about 400 bucks to spend. I need a pair that has amazing bass as well as mids and highs that will make me cry from pure joy. It also must have a VERY wide and accurate sound stage for games. I love to listen to all types of music, I watch all types of movies and when I game, I usually play fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I nominate either the HE400 or the HD650. The HE400 has:
> 
> - Really good bass for its price range
> - Nice lively mid range
> - Fairly accurate trebles
> 
> The HD650 has:
> 
> - Good mid bass hump (sub-bass is lacking)
> - Smooth, dark mid range
> - Rolled off, but still separated and detailed trebles


OC'ingNoob's suggestions with HE400 is in your price range. Can't comment on them though as I've never sampled them.

The HD650's unless you pick up used tend to run $500. I can confirm what OC'ingNoob said about the HD650's.

I was looking for the same type of headphones you pretty much described. I can pick out and discern gaming sounds coming from left or right, front or back. Someone reloading a gun, running, etc.... I also looked at the AKG- Quincy Jones Q701 which make for probably the best gaming set but musically it's more detailed and much less bass so I had to pass based on preference to bass I was seeking.

Movies they provide a deep THX theater sound experience as it should.

The open set of cans do present a large sound stage. Open sets are less fatiguing on the ears too. I listen to mostly hard rock, metal, classic rock, hip-hop, dance, even some dub-step or trance on occasion.

As for weight, some reviewers have said they could be a bit on the heavy side (somewhere in between) yet I find I can wear them for a few hours easily without feeling them. At first I would agree to what reviewers said but acclimated to the weight easily.

I love the soft cushions, after a long period of time, minimal sweat and gets absorbed. I did not want pleather / leather type cushions and glad they don't have them. My ears fit just right inside them fully covered and do not protrude around the edges or feel stuffed in.

I like the cords left/right ear connectors can plug in or be disconnected out which allow me the ability to switch the cord should the wire be accidentally pulled or bent if something tragic were to happen.

I strongly suggest if you can make it out to retailers to sample sounds before committing IF it's possible. A lot of retailer's don't carry audiophile sets more than they do consumer driven popular brands. Ex Beats by Dre....etc. so it might not be possible.

I added Schitt Modi DAC and Schiit Magni AMP which took them to a whole new level of refinement pushing them very nicely. Hope my take on them helped. Recommend you do your own homework reading reviews and watch some of the more professional You-tubers, (not your average Joe) before you purchase.

Do want to warn you.....once you hear audiophile grade sound from your cans.....your computer speakers (at least mine) sound like garbage in comparison. That's something I still have to figure and expensive to do right. I find I will wear cans now more often than not even if I have no reason to be quite at home. Good luck.











Spoiler: My HD650 pics


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it viable/possible to sell IEM's?


of course, why wouldn't it be?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> of course, why wouldn't it be?


Because they go inside your ears







. It's a valid question at least.

Just assume the buyer will get new ear tips.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Because they go inside your ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a valid question at least.
> 
> Just assume the buyer will get new ear tips.


Ah I see.
Well tips can be cleaned, changed and even bought (Comply foams as an example)

So I never have seen it bad for someone to buy earphones.
I wouldn't be deterred by buying used earphones - in fact I've bought a few used earphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it viable/possible to sell IEM's?


Si! Silicone tips just need to be sanitized with alcohol or something similar...foam tips on the other hand... IEMs (higher end) that don't have filters usually come with a tool to clean out the driver openings as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I need some opinions from the audiophiles out there. I have about 400 bucks to spend. I need a pair that has amazing bass as well as mids and highs that will make me cry from pure joy. It also must have a VERY wide and accurate sound stage for games. I love to listen to all types of music, I watch all types of movies and when I game, I usually play fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> HiFiMAN HE-400


OC'ing Noob and Tman have got it right for ya. HE-400 probably have more bass than the HD 650, though not able to confirm that. Also, I know where you can get an HD 650 for $400 brand new, so PM me if you decide on those.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Thanks for the suggestion folks! I've been reading about the HE-400 as well as the HD-650 for awhile now. Would you folks say that you prefer the HE-400 over the HD-650? I just purchased a Creative ZXR so I'm hoping that it will have no problem pushing one of the 2 cans I mentioned above.

I can purchase the HE-400 from Crutchfield for $375 with no tax and free shipping. Good deal?? Anybody shop at Crutchfield? Would I have any issues returning the cans if I don't like them for any reason?


----------



## shilka

Someone over at a Danish forum has offered to let me try out the Hifiman HE500 next week so i will be trying those out

Anyone here that have anythng to say about them?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ok, I've narrowed my options to the HE-400, AD-900x or the AKG 702/AKG 712 Pro. I've read that the HE-400 has awesome bass with accurate mids and highs with a nice sound stage while the AD 900x AKG 702/712 Pro have great mids/highs with an amazing sound stage but weaker lows compared to the HE-400. So hard to choose!


----------



## Arizonian

Keep in mind the bigger the bass you do sacrifice other areas by muddying the sound.

I agree its very hard to choose. Reason some folks here have more than one pair to compliment each other depending on what your doing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion folks! I've been reading about the HE-400 as well as the HD-650 for awhile now. Would you folks say that you prefer the HE-400 over the HD-650? I just purchased a Creative ZXR so I'm hoping that it will have no problem pushing one of the 2 cans I mentioned above.
> 
> I can purchase the HE-400 from Crutchfield for $375 with no tax and free shipping. Good deal?? Anybody shop at Crutchfield? Would I have any issues returning the cans if I don't like them for any reason?


You know, I didn't even know Crutchfield sold Hifiman. I get those promo codes from them every so often, too. If you do decide on the Hifiman, Crutchfield is one of the better places to order from. Their CS alone is amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ok, I've narrowed my options to the HE-400, AD-900x or the AKG 702/AKG 712 Pro. I've read that the HE-400 has awesome bass with accurate mids and highs with a nice sound stage while the AD 900x AKG 702/712 Pro have great mids/highs with an amazing sound stage but weaker lows compared to the HE-400. So hard to choose!


I find it hard to see you enjoying the AKGs if you like bass. I've always been strayed away from them because of the way people describe their bass; Lean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Keep in mind the bigger the bass you do sacrifice other areas by muddying the sound.
> 
> I agree its very hard to choose. Reason some folks here have more than one pair to compliment each other depending on what your doing.


From what I've heard of the HE-500 compared to the HD 650s is that the bass is better both in impact and detail, and everything in general is just better.

This is true, and it's why I've decided to keep my DT770 32 LEs and HD600 and sell the DT770 80s and Grado SR325i.

And not sure how much you guys check out the Marketplace forums, but Grados and Beyers are now up:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1399066/fs-ft-grado-sr325-i-beyer-dt-770-pro-80#post_20151012


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> of course, why wouldn't it be?


I was primarily concerned about sanitary reasons, though I do have clean ear canals if I say so myself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Because they go inside your ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a valid question at least.
> 
> Just assume the buyer will get new ear tips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah I see.
> Well tips can be cleaned, changed and even bought (Comply foams as an example)
> 
> So I never have seen it bad for someone to buy earphones.
> I wouldn't be deterred by buying used earphones - in fact I've bought a few used earphones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Si! Silicone tips just need to be sanitized with alcohol or something similar...foam tips on the other hand... IEMs (higher end) that don't have filters usually come with a tool to clean out the driver openings as well.
> 
> OC'ing Noob and Tman have got it right for ya. HE-400 probably have more bass than the HD 650, though not able to confirm that. Also, I know where you can get an HD 650 for $400 brand new, so PM me if you decide on those.


Thanks guys! I am considering selling my Etymotics HF2 later on and getting either some UE TF10, Senn IE80, or AKG K3003i. Will be going out of the country in a few months and it will be the straw that breaks the camel's back in my decision to purchase new IEM's. I have been meaning to for a while.


----------



## pez

My vote is obviously for the TF10s







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was primarily concerned about sanitary reasons, though I do have clean ear canals if I say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! I am considering selling my Etymotics HF2 later on and getting either some UE TF10, Senn IE80, or AKG K3003i. Will be going out of the country in a few months and it will be the straw that breaks the camel's back in my decision to purchase new IEM's. I have been meaning to for a while.


Interesting choice of earphones.
No idea why the PFE232's, W3's, heir4a's, EX1000's aren't in your list.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting choice of earphones.
> No idea why the PFE232's, W3's, heir4a's, EX1000's aren't in your list.


I assume it's because he gets a sizable discount on those models/brands. $650 for a K3003i is unbeatable for the level of performance it provides.

I'm facing the tough decision right now of whether to keep my K3003is and compare them to my Sennheiser Baby Orpheus which are arriving shortly, or to sell them to fund refurbishment of the Baby O.

I plan on replacing the headband, earpads, O-rings and buying a HE60-to-Stax adapter cable. Depending on how the HE60 performs against the W3000ANV, I will either sell it (after refurbishing) or keep it and purchase a Woo Audio WEE and power it from my integrated amp (selling the W3K in the process).

Very stressful decisions ahead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ah fair play!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting choice of earphones.
> No idea why the PFE232's, W3's, heir4a's, EX1000's aren't in your list.


I can get the TF10 at $200 and the K3003i at $650. Would the other IEM's still be competitive considering the price performance ratio?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well I can't comment on earphones I've not heard, like the akg.
However the tf10 is worth that price, but normally can be had at around $150-100. I would also highly suggest a silver/copper custom cable for the tf10s, makes a huge difference


----------



## OC'ing Noob

To possibly expand my choices, I get discounts from the following companies currently for audio:

- AKG
- JH Audio
- Klipsche
- Logitech
- JBL
- Harmon Kaden
- House of Marley
- Plantronics
- M-Audio

* There are a couple of others that I am forgetting


----------



## pez

Just curioius, but would Logitech be supplying you with a brand new set of TF10s?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just curioius, but would Logitech be supplying you with a brand new set of TF10s?


I would assume so


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Someone over at a Danish forum has offered to let me try out the Hifiman HE500 next week so i will be trying those out
> 
> Anyone here that have anythng to say about them?


They are THE best headphones under 1K. LCD2s are the next step up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are THE best headphones under 1K. LCD2s are the next step up.


Am going to try them tomorrow


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ok, I've narrowed my options to the HE-400, AD-900x or the AKG 702/AKG 712 Pro. I've read that the HE-400 has awesome bass with accurate mids and highs with a nice sound stage while the AD 900x AKG 702/712 Pro have great mids/highs with an amazing sound stage but weaker lows compared to the HE-400. So hard to choose!


HE-400s and be done with it. Audio technicas are OK, AKGs are a big fat no since razer dog has the HD600s for 300. HE-400s are amazing though. Seriously, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are THE best headphones under 1K. LCD2s are the next step up.


They are no best nor worse. Its a matter or preference.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Keep in mind the bigger the bass you do sacrifice other areas by muddying the sound.
> 
> I agree its very hard to choose. Reason some folks here have more than one pair to compliment each other depending on what your doing.


Not always. The ATH-A900x has less bass than the HE-500s, and they sound slightly more muddied.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not always. The ATH-A900x has less bass than the HE-500s, and they sound slightly more muddied.


That's what I'm learning. Varies as I'm seeing not always the case. Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> They are no best nor worse. Its a matter or preference.


Yeah. On audio forums I think most people assume that there is a giant IMO clause after any post about sound quality.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> They are no best nor worse. Its a matter or preference.


...and how good are your ears.


----------



## prava

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> ...and how good are your ears.


The golden ear myth again?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prava*
> 
> The golden ear myth again?


There *IS* such a thing as a "golden ear". There can be golden sight, sense of smell, touch, and any other sense for that matter. It is just the genetics lottery.

I don't think he was referring to golden ears either. Sometimes you could simply have bad hearing due to hearing loss or damage.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There *IS* such a thing as a "golden ear". There can be golden sight, sense of smell, touch, and any other sense for that matter. It is just the genetics lottery.
> 
> I don't think he was referring to golden ears either. Sometimes you could simply have bad hearing due to hearing loss or damage.


Right but for the vast majority of music, it wouldn't really matter. Most music doesn't extend into those frequencies.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would assume so


I ask because I emailed Logitech before after my TF10s broke (1st pair) and they said they couldn't help me as they don't produce the IEM anymore...unless they lied to me...-_-.

I wish I had golden ears







, but I can still hear frequencies that are normally gone by this age







. I'm happy about that







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I ask because I emailed Logitech before after my TF10s broke (1st pair) and they said they couldn't help me as they don't produce the IEM anymore...unless they lied to me...-_-.
> 
> I wish I had golden ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I can still hear frequencies that are normally gone by this age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Could be old employee store stock.









Anyways, depending on what I can save up, my choices seem to be modded TF10, Klipsch X10, IE80, and AKG K3003i


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Could be old employee store stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, depending on what I can save up, my choices seem to be modded TF10, Klipsch X10, IE80, and AKG K3003i


Not to mention the X10s go on sale at Amazon for $90 quite regularly. Another IEM that I need to pick up at that price...I'm growing an interest to the Sennheiser IEMs now that I know I like their full-sized headphone line.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Bump for title update


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not to mention the X10s go on sale at Amazon for $90 quite regularly. Another IEM that I need to pick up at that price...I'm growing an interest to the Sennheiser IEMs now that I know I like their full-sized headphone line.


I have the sennheiser IE80s and they are really good, I also own HD800s and HD650s







I only use my IE80s when walking to walk and i consider it a treat.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I ask because I emailed Logitech before after my TF10s broke (1st pair) and they said they couldn't help me as they don't produce the IEM anymore...unless they lied to me...-_-.
> 
> I wish I had golden ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but I can still hear frequencies that are normally gone by this age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm happy about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually they are correct the TF1-0's are discontinued as of 2013 with the UE900's replacing them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bump for title update


MUCH better









EDIT:
So we add earphones to the form list and/or the page or?


----------



## friend'scatdied




----------



## Arizonian

Any brand exclusions, pricing minimums in order to be submitted?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Any brand exclusions, pricing minimums in order to be submitted?


no there shouldn't ANY price or brand restrictions - in my opinion that's discrimination towards certain brands.
Be it £5 Philips earphones or £350 beats by dre's they should all be acceptable to be "entered" into the club.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> MUCH better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> So we add earphones to the form list and/or the page or?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Any brand exclusions, pricing minimums in order to be submitted?


For now just PM me what you have and I will add it. I don't want to artificially inflate the member list. Will just cause clutter.

Price and brand do not matter since we are also allowing people to register with things like Beats and Skullcandy.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no there shouldn't ANY price or brand restrictions - in my opinion that's discrimination towards certain brands.
> Be it £5 Philips earphones or £350 beats by dre's they should all be acceptable to be "entered" into the club.


Just getting clarification. Example in the speaker club, my Bose or even Logitech aren't even considered as 'computer speakers' for entry even though they are clearly computer speakers.

So I was curious if they had to be 'audiophile' grade earphones? Example - a $20 pair of generic brand earbuds for entry.

I didn't see any exemptions in the OP so I'm assuming any earphones would do too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For now just PM me what you have and I will add it. I don't want to artificially inflate the member list. Will just cause clutter.
> 
> Price and brand do not matter since we are also allowing people to register with things like Beats and Skullcandy.


Thanks for clarification.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks for clarification.


NP!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I have the sennheiser IE80s and they are really good, I also own HD800s and HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use my IE80s when walking to walk and i consider it a treat.


How do they compare to their full-sized brethren?

So...do Etymotic ER-6i, Monster Turbine, and UE TF10 Pros count?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yay going to my local hifi shop in Guildford to demo the hd800s and fostex


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How do they compare to their full-sized brethren?
> 
> So...do Etymotic ER-6i, Monster Turbine, and UE TF10 Pros count?


Yes


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am struggling to decide whether or not to sell my HD650's seeing as I hardly use them since getting my LCD-2. Leaning towards yes to fund my IEM purchase. What do you guys think?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am struggling to decide whether or not to sell my HD650's seeing as I hardly use them since getting my LCD-2. Leaning towards yes to fund my IEM purchase. What do you guys think?


Depending on the price, I might pick them up from you


----------



## Arizonian

PM's guys are your friend. Gentle reminder....No selling out of marketplace as it seems to come up often here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> PM's guys are your friend. Gentle reminder....No selling out of marketplace as it seems to come up often here.


Done and sorry!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Done and sorry!


Your fine. Your allowed to talk about thinking about selling, asking how much do you think you can sell it for, buying used, etc....

If someone is interested in that possibility - a PM is none the wiser if someone is interested. It's a fine line. Just need to be subtle.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys feel that $375-400 is a fair price for lightly used HD650's that still come with everything and has warranty on it still?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think if you aren't using the HD650's it would be wise to sell them to try and fund your purchase.
That said, if you have another half then she might benefit from having a nice audio experience too, if she cares enough about that.

I recently got into a relationship, and my girlfriend was listening to some cheap £5 earphones (that looked like creative & sennheiser CX300 knock offs)
So I gave her my set of UE350's that I had laying around - she absolutely loves them.
Last night as she was working on my PC, and I couldn't help but distract her I said to her - OK, I'll stop distracting you.
I put on the EHP-O2D, double amped it with the ZO2 and let her put on my modded D2K's to listen to her Spotify playlist.
After about 30minutes, she took them off and said: "this is amazing". Gave her a peck on the lips and let her continue working in audio bliss


----------



## SeekerZA

Finally got mt M50s







Add me to club please. Running off a STX. I'm very impressed with this. Had a friends Beats for a week and was trying that out.

Only thing i feel lacking in this M50s is the Bass. But after a small adjustment in that Asus centre the bass really pops now. Got Big plans for audio now that i can easily pick out what sounds i like in music.

Default with only high fidelity mode active the music sounds very uhm Flat i'd say. Can definitely hear how it was recorded and how each instrument stands out. Anyhow thanks for the help in deciding. I am Happy chappy with my purchase









Next up. . .

Ok not yet. Plenty saving but LCD 2 is most def in the top 5. How do alternative Dac / Amp help the overall sound? Is it not only the Dac that gives the sq and amp just used to cleanly amp the signal? Correct me if i'm wrong

I've read about listening or letting headphones play in for proper sound? Is this myths?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Finally got mt M50s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to club please. Running off a STX. I'm very impressed with this. Had a friends Beats for a week and was trying that out.
> 
> Only thing i feel lacking in this M50s is the Bass. But after a small adjustment in that Asus centre the bass really pops now. Got Big plans for audio now that i can easily pick out what sounds i like in music.
> 
> Default with only high fidelity mode active the music sounds very uhm Flat i'd say. Can definitely hear how it was recorded and how each instrument stands out. Anyhow thanks for the help in deciding. I am Happy chappy with my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next up. . .
> 
> Ok not yet. Plenty saving but LCD 2 is most def in the top 5. How do alternative Dac / Amp help the overall sound? Is it not only the Dac that gives the sq and amp just used to cleanly amp the signal? Correct me if i'm wrong
> 
> I've read about listening or letting headphones play in for proper sound? Is this myths?


Glad to hear you got them and are enjoying them! To register in the club, go to the first page and simply feel out the forum. Also, let me be the first to welcome our awesome group!

In my own personal experience, upgrading from a Xonar DG to a ODAC instantly improved clarity and detail. Getting an O2 made my songs louder and more dynamic. Getting a Lyr makes my midrange more smooth or trebles more sharper depending on which tubes I use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think if you aren't using the HD650's it would be wise to sell them to try and fund your purchase.
> That said, if you have another half then she might benefit from having a nice audio experience too, if she cares enough about that.
> 
> I recently got into a relationship, and my girlfriend was listening to some cheap £5 earphones (that looked like creative & sennheiser CX300 knock offs)
> So I gave her my set of UE350's that I had laying around - she absolutely loves them.
> Last night as she was working on my PC, and I couldn't help but distract her I said to her - OK, I'll stop distracting you.
> I put on the EHP-O2D, double amped it with the ZO2 and let her put on my modded D2K's to listen to her Spotify playlist.
> After about 30minutes, she took them off and said: "this is amazing". Gave her a peck on the lips and let her continue working in audio bliss


I bought my gal a nice pair of Grados SR325i with the ODAC+O2 combo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I bought my gal a nice pair of Grados SR325i with the ODAC+O2 combo


Good man


----------



## biatchi

My woman, or Jugs as I call her, openly admits to be tone deaf so I don't have to buy her any audio gear, the downside is she has zero interest when I talk about anything audio releated so i have to deal with the blank look adorning her face


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> My woman, or Jugs as I call her, openly admits to be tone deaf so I don't have to buy her any audio gear, the downside is she has zero interest when I talk about anything audio releated so i have to deal with the blank look adorning her face


Isn't tone deaf for music playing and not hearing? I usually think of playing or singing off key for "tone deaf" but their hearing should still be "normal." Just curious, is all.


----------



## biatchi

You may be right tbh I've never actually thought about it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys feel that $375-400 is a fair price for lightly used HD650's that still come with everything and has warranty on it still?


Any feedback guys? I tried searching but couldn't find a good appraisal and tbh, I don't feel a price check in the appraisals thread would garner better feedback then simply asking you guys.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Any feedback guys? I tried searching but couldn't find a good appraisal and tbh, I don't feel a price check in the appraisals thread would garner better feedback then simply asking you guys.


I just PMed you, but I thought I would bring this up again since it is a great deal that people sometimes forget.

http://www.razordogaudio.com/collections/sennheiser/products/sennheiser-hd-650-audiophile-headphones-hd650-new

HD650s and HD600s for 100 bucks off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So what is considered a fair price for a used HD650 then... $350?


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I just PMed you, but I thought I would bring this up again since it is a great deal that people sometimes forget.
> 
> http://www.razordogaudio.com/collections/sennheiser/products/sennheiser-hd-650-audiophile-headphones-hd650-new
> 
> HD650s and HD600s for 100 bucks off.


Oh, thanks for that! I just bought a 650!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Oh, thanks for that! I just bought a 650!


Nice buy and heads up from Tjj.









Prepare yourself. At least for me the HD650 = listening bliss.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice buy and heads up from Tjj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prepare yourself. At least for me the HD650 = listening bliss.


Awesome!!! I just need to get something to amplify it of course. I think I might get this....What do you guys think? It's suppose to power headphones up to 600Ohms

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Awesome!!! I just need to get something to amplify it of course. I think I might get this....What do you guys think? It's suppose to power headphones up to 600Ohms
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010


I prefer DAC and Amp combos personally.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I prefer DAC and Amp combos personally.


Is there a reason to go that route over an internal soundcard/amp combo? or just personal preference? I want to get the most out of the new cans, would an external amp be better?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Is there a reason to go that route over an internal soundcard/amp combo? or just personal preference? I want to get the most out of the new cans, would an external amp be better?


Sound cards are typically for gaming and surround sound purposes and meant for computer usage. DAC's and amps are typically made for audiophile purposes and basically dedicated for music listening. If you want to use your headphones for gaming or you want the special software features for gaming audio, I would go with the sound card. If you are more focused on music, you may prefer to consider a DAC/Amp combo. That is just my thoughts.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sound cards are typically for gaming and surround sound purposes and meant for computer usage. DAC's and amps are typically made for audiophile purposes and basically dedicated for music listening. If you want to use your headphones for gaming or you want the special software features for gaming audio, I would go with the sound card. If you are more focused on music, you may prefer to consider a DAC/Amp combo. That is just my thoughts.


Ah, thanks for the info. Yeah, they're are going to be for gaming and music but probably mostly gaming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Due to lack of input/feedback, I think I will try to sell my HD650's later tonight for $325. Wish me luck everyone!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sound cards are typically for gaming and surround sound purposes and meant for computer usage. DAC's and amps are typically made for audiophile purposes and basically dedicated for music listening. If you want to use your headphones for gaming or you want the special software features for gaming audio, I would go with the sound card. If you are more focused on music, you may prefer to consider a DAC/Amp combo. That is just my thoughts.


What's the difference that makes them "for gaming" or "for music"?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Due to lack of input/feedback, I think I will try to sell my HD650's later tonight for $325. Wish me luck everyone!


I'd be the last person to ask being I learn from you guys just reading your posts.









IMO the price seems more than very fair and you should have no problem putting in the market place.









Personally I wouldn't go lower than $300. Keep them at that point.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What's the difference that makes them "for gaming" or "for music"?


Sound cards have terrible software and DAC/amps don't.









Half joking.

Sound cards have software dedicated for the gamer. An example would be dolby headphone.

DACs just convert a simple digital signal to analog sound. There is no "extra" benefit with a dac like there would be with a sound card.

I would actually argue that a better dac can open up the sound stage, so if you are playing something like skyrim, then a dac/amp TO ME is better. But for someone who plays a lot of FPS games, then a good sound card with good headphones might be better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> What's the difference that makes them "for gaming" or "for music"?


By gaming I mean features that the sound card includes for gaming purposes, either to enhance certain types of sounds, create virtual surround sound, mic input stuff, ect. Basically things you use during games and not listening to music. Sound cards are made for a wide range of multimedia usages (gaming, movies, music, voice chat, recordings, ect) where as a DAC and amp are made for listening to music specifically IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I sold my HD 650s for $300 and wouldn't buy one for a penny more. In fact I sold my first pair for $290 inclusive of shipping and PayPal, but that was before Sennheiser's MAP policies.

I regret not keeping the box as I need one for my incoming Sennheisers.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> By gaming I mean features that the sound card includes for gaming purposes, either to enhance certain types of sounds, create virtual surround sound, mic input stuff, ect. Basically things you use during games and not listening to music. Sound cards are made for a wide range of multimedia usages (gaming, movies, music, voice chat, recordings, ect) where as a DAC and amp are made for listening to music specifically IMO.


Well yeah but you could just disable the software in most cases. When you say it's "made for listening to music", what's the difference? What means that it's "made for" music?


----------



## biatchi

There's no reason a souncard can't be used soley for music, however, an external dac is going to have it's own power supply which is a very major plus!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Well yeah but you could just disable the software in most cases. When you say it's "made for listening to music", what's the difference? What means that it's "made for" music?


Let's try this again. First, sound cards is designed to serve a lot of purposes. Newer ones come with DAC, ADC, and usually DSP. Secondly, they are designed to have multiple output and input options (though inputs are often just combined as some sort of flex jack) while an external DAC is typically designed for the sole purpose of converting digital to analog as cleanly and efficiently as possible, though some may purposely distort sound for musical purposes. Basically, a sound card is a jack of all trades type of deal, where as external DAC's removes all that unnecessary circuitry and software, can be easily moved around to work with different digital outputs, and IMO performs the digital analog conversion better or at least has better results IMO.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> By gaming I mean features that the sound card includes for gaming purposes, either to enhance certain types of sounds, create virtual surround sound, mic input stuff, ect. Basically things you use during games and not listening to music. Sound cards are made for a wide range of multimedia usages (gaming, movies, music, voice chat, recordings, ect) where as a DAC and amp are made for listening to music specifically IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah but you could just disable the software in most cases. When you say it's "made for listening to music", what's the difference? What means that it's "made for" music?
Click to expand...

That's just meant in the sense that it doesn't have special features for other things. They're often stripped down with respect to feature sets, though some models might have something like clipping and sample rate indicators, crossfeed or EQ options, and so on.

Fundamentally, it's just converting digital audio information into an analog voltage waveform. If you ignore any potential processing in drivers or some other features such as inputs and multichannel outputs and look at just stereo D/A conversion itself, there's not anything distinguishing the conversion of sounds corresponding to music and sounds corresponding to games or anything else. A sound card can do music just fine, and an external DAC can do games just fine. Along these lines, the distinction is largely arbitrary.

With respect to actual products, there are a few more considerations: (1) internal sound cards are mass produced, made by companies with larger design teams usually, and don't have any expensive and fancy casework, so they're often cheap for the performance, (2) internal sound cards require drivers that may or may not be that good, whereas many USB devices can use standard USB audio drivers (there is S/PDIF as well), (3) in some systems sometimes an internal card can pick up interference from other components. All in all, if you want to avoid some things and don't need features of certain sound cards-which is the market for primarily music listeners-then something external could be a better pick.

All the external power supplies, "better performance", etc... really depends on the details, as to if it matters or if it's true. It's on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Any feedback guys? I tried searching but couldn't find a good appraisal and tbh, I don't feel a price check in the appraisals thread would garner better feedback then simply asking you guys.


I guess I'm late to the party, but since getting my HD 600s new for $320, I would have been happy to buy a pair of HD 650 at $350







. I think that's a great deal.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

AKG K551 + D2K's:

__
http://instagr.am/p/adenksywSn%2F/

<3

Proper pictures will be uploaded today on my website (with initial impressions of the 551).

Here's my unboxing/overview video:


----------



## Arizonian

Nice unboxing of the AKG K551's Totally Dubbed.









On a side note, my Father's Day gift arrived and I intercepted it outside before spouse got to wrap the *ATH-CKM55*. Have to wait for this Sunday.......yeah I know what they are but if I told her to get me earphones.....well you know.












Spoiler: CMK55


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice unboxing of the AKG K551's Totally Dubbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, my Father's Day gift arrived and I intercepted it outside before spouse got to wrap the *ATH-CKM55*. Have to wait for this Sunday.......yeah I know what they are but if I told her to get me earphones.....well you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CMK55


thanks buddy!
And nice







!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice unboxing of the AKG K551's Totally Dubbed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, my Father's Day gift arrived and I intercepted it outside before spouse got to wrap the *ATH-CKM55*. Have to wait for this Sunday.......yeah I know what they are but if I told her to get me earphones.....well you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CMK55


"The mysterious CKM55 in it's not-so-natural habitat. And that's what makes this so interesting..."










Going to let my bro try the Asgard 2 (his gift to me







) with the DT770 LEs and HD600 this weekend. I think I'm going to get him hooked







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you do get him hooked and he likes forums, get him to join our club!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Is $150 a good price for a used Sennheiser HD 558?

I love my HD 595 to death, but they got physically damaged.

I think the HD598s look ugly and I don't think I would notice the sound improvement.
I'm not an audiophile, but I do like having professional grade cans.

Also, would it be worth trading out a Earforce DSS for a FiiO D3?
I would lose AC3 (Dolby Digital) bit-streaming, but it might be worth it if the FiiO is a better DAC.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you do get him hooked and he likes forums, get him to join our club!


I'll see what I can do







. He's busy with a lot of other things, so I don't see him online as much anymore. I think he uses his 780s at work mostly, too.


----------



## Tsar

Just thought that you might be interested in my recent Hi-Fi and headphone purchases.

I have just bought a 2m Phono cable and right angle adapter because my vinyl player is in a bit of a tricky place which I can't get to with my headphone because it has to be close my HiFi set up so it can go through my speakers which leaves it out of place for any short headphone cable.

I also brought a shelf for the record player (trying to get a shelf that is the right size was damn near impossible so I had to go for one slightly shorter)

I am also going to buy my Grados (SR225i's) in a week or two so I will review them.

Thanks for reading my pointless post.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Just thought that you might be interested in my recent Hi-Fi and headphone purchases.
> 
> I have just bought a 2m Phono cable and right angle adapter because my vinyl player is in a bit of a tricky place which I can't get to with my headphone because it has to be close my HiFi set up so it can go through my speakers which leaves it out of place for any short headphone cable.
> 
> I also brought a shelf for the record player (trying to get a shelf that is the right size was damn near impossible so I had to go for one slightly shorter)
> 
> I am also going to buy my Grados (SR225i's) in a week or two so I will review them.
> 
> *Thanks for reading my pointless post.*


You're welcome.


----------



## Tsar

Well I thought you might like a update while I delay for as long as possible before draining my bank account....


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm one Baby (Orpheus) step closer to the veritable king of all headphones today.











But of course, I am reminded of my love-hate relationship with electrostatics just this morning.









But sonically speaking, the HD 800 should have sounded like this.


----------



## Tsar

Just seen the price of the HE 60's.

They are quite literally worth more than all of my sound related equipment combined and all my vinyls.

May I ask why they are so rare and expensive?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Just seen the price of the HE 60's.
> 
> They are quite literally worth more than all of my sound related equipment combined and all my vinyls.
> 
> May I ask why they are so rare and expensive?


Gone to guess here.

Rare because not many were produced by Sennheiser.
Expensive because rarity combined with extremely expensive parts.

Part of the extremely expensive parts are electrostatic parts compared to the normal electrodynamic parts.
(http://www.kenrockwell.com/audio/stax/electrostatic.htm)


----------



## h2spartan

Speaking of the HE60 , has anyone on here experienced the HE90? Man, I would love to at least try them! $30,000, jesus!


----------



## friend'scatdied

The original MSRP of the HE60 was close to $2,000 with the accompanying HEV70 electrostatic amplifier. I believe slightly less than 2,000 of them were sold from 1993-2002, being discontinued due to poor sales. There is no telling how many of them survive in the wild, especially for recreational listening as I understand a good proportion of sales were for the European medical industry.

The HE60, to my recollection, was released slightly after the HE90 Orpheus as a lower-cost "pedestrian" alternative (bearing in mind the HE90 was about 8-10x as expensive). Despite its cost, the larger model sold out more quickly with just over 300 produced and cessation of production of 1993 (the HE90 was designed to be a limited run to begin with). The consensus is that Sennheiser lost money on their HE60/HE90 line, though I'm unsure if the HE60 was also sold at a loss.

Like the AKG K1000, the HE60 and HE90 are one of the very few discontinued headphones with parts and servicing still available from the manufacturer. The same cannot be said of the Stax SR-Omega, Joe Grado headphones, ATH-L3000, Sony Qualia, MDR-R10, et cetera. If you have a HE60, you can send it to Sennheiser Germany for a restoration to like-new condition at a cost of $500-1000 depending on the work done. The Sennheiser HE90 is much more expensive to repair -- replacement drivers alone cost ~$5,000+ (compared to the HE60's costing somewhere between $300-500).

The cost-effective intentions of the HE60 are very apparent in the design, with a largely plastic frame and pleather headband/earpads. The HE60's drivers are in fact made of gold-plated plastic (HE90's made of glass but then again the SR-009's electrodes are also plastic). Fortunately, these material decisions don't seem to have much of a detriment to the sound. The bundled HEV70 is however the biggest compromise from the lofty engineering present on the HE90's HEV90.

I have listened to the HE90 a long while in the past and was certainly blown away, but would not pay more than ~$9,000 for one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm one Baby (Orpheus) step closer to the veritable king of all headphones today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, I am reminded of my love-hate relationship with electrostatics just this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But sonically speaking, the HD 800 should have sounded like this.


Actually when I went to the head-fi meet about 4 weeks ago, someone brought the HE60s with them. Get this. This guy knew he wanted the HE60s right, so he bought the HE60s 2 years ago and never had the cash to buy an electrostatic amp for them









They have been nothing but a lawn ornament for him. I guess I have to give him credit for not settling on something he did not truly want.

The real interesting thing that I found was the two amps that they had on display for the HE60 and various stax headphones were different than last time I heard them. Of course one of them was the BHSE and the other was a MASSIVE diy amp someone built.

The BHSE had been modded and they had better tubes on it. The bass was SOOOOOOOOO much better. The guy was saying that he switched out the capacitors for black gate or PIO caps depending on the value of the cap. The tubes were also better quality than last time too which added some more impact into the music.

Then the new DIY amp blew me away with how much lower the bass was able to extend. IDK what sort of parts and components he put into the amp, but I am starting to think that there maybe be hope for you and electrostatic headphones









http://www.head-fi.org/image/id/4545870/width/400/flags/LL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Speaking of the HE60 , has anyone on here experienced the HE90? Man, I would love to at least try them! $30,000, jesus!


I have, but the issue is that the HE90 is technical a system rather than just a headphone. The amp was made specifically for the headphone. If you were to take the headphone and put it on a BHSE, then some stax sr-009 or even some stax sr-007 MKIIs will sound better.

The only true advantage the HE90 has as a pair of headphones is probably when you are playing classical music. Music with a massive sound stage and lack of low bass sounds perfect on the HE90s where as the HE60 actually have more bass.

Think of it this way, the HE90s are very finicky. Your music, amp, record player, phono stage, quality of record, and everything else has to be perfect. If the balance of any type of audio factor is off, then you would probably question why people would even think to buy them in the first place. But when everything is well balanced, they are utter perfection.
'
If you listen to more modern music, and aren't willing to pay 100K for a whole headphone set up, then the Stax SR-007 MK2 with a decent DIY amp will sound just as good if not better than trying to skimp on the HE90s.


----------



## Tsar

Good News!

I have found a way to get some AD900X's in the UK without selling my car (I don't own a car.....)

Still waiting on my cables.... Also interesting story in the spolier


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So today I had to go into town to get a watch repaired (And believe me getting a 1950's diving watch fixed isn't cheap) so while waiting for the watch to be fixed I made my way to the Oxfam.... cut a long story short I spent 3 hours looking at records and walked out with a first print "Jazz" by Queen. Nearly brought a 1st pressing of 'Help' and 'Abbey Road' but I couldn't justify spending £60 on two records. I don't have a partner who would complain but I wouldn't eat for a while.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I don't mind the HE60 at all. It sounds more like the SR-Omega than the SR-007; I liked the former slightly more because the latter was too bassy but not in a way I prefer (similar reason I sold the JH16s to keep the JH13s).

I'll probably just sell my other gear, refurbish the earpads and headpads, and reterminate to Stax Pro. I might also need to replace the rubber bands since my pair looks like they're close to 20 years old (serial number indicates production in the 1100s, pleather is flaking like a croissant) and I know those things dry up, crack and adversely affect the bass.

I'll buy one of the older Stax amps. I'm looking towards something like the SRM-T1 right now. I just don't want to spend $4,000-5,000 on the BHSE, WES, et cetera.

It's stupid how good it sounds even with the stock HEV70 though. I mean this amp measures 2% distortion in the high frequency levels at comfortable listening volume, yet it still crushes modern headphones in terms of performance. I really, really wish the HD 800 sounded more like this -- but that headphone is clearly designed by a different engineering team.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't mind the HE60 at all. It sounds more like the SR-Omega than the SR-007; I liked the former slightly more because the latter was too bassy but not in a way I prefer (similar reason I sold the JH16s to keep the JH13s).
> 
> I'll probably just sell my other gear, refurbish the earpads and headpads, and reterminate to Stax Pro. I might also need to replace the rubber bands since my pair looks like they're close to 20 years old (serial number indicates production in the 1100s, pleather is flaking like a croissant) and I know those things dry up, crack and adversely affect the bass.
> 
> I'll buy one of the older Stax amps. I'm looking towards something like the SRM-T1 right now. I just don't want to spend $4,000-5,000 on the BHSE, WES, et cetera.
> 
> It's stupid how good it sounds even with the stock HEV70 though. I mean this amp measures 2% distortion in the high frequency levels at comfortable listening volume, yet it still crushes modern headphones in terms of performance. I really, really wish the HD 800 sounded more like this -- but that headphone is clearly designed by a different engineering team.


MMMMmmmm

you might want to look at some energizer designs then and save up for the BHSE. Honestly, I am learning more and more that the BHSE is overpriced for what you are getting. The stax amps are too tinny sounding and the BHSE does not use the tubes to the best of it's ability.

More and more DIY designs are surfacing that sound pretty darn fantastic. I am sure you already have an amp, so if you get a transparent energizer then you should be all set.

Then save up for a nice tube amp.

Also, the SR-007 MK2. I noticed the bass problem as well, but it seemed to have a lot to do with the amp. On some of the SS stax amps it sounded similar to the fostex TH900 where the bass was too punchy. It almost sounded more like pressurized air then actual bass. On that DIY amp I linked, the bass was much smoother. Honestly though, I liked the HE60s more. They are more refined.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Good News!
> 
> I have found a way to get some AD900X's in the UK without selling my car (I don't own a car.....)
> 
> Still waiting on my cables.... Also interesting story in the spolier
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So today I had to go into town to get a watch repaired (And believe me getting a 1950's diving watch fixed isn't cheap) so while waiting for the watch to be fixed I made my way to the Oxfam.... cut a long story short I spent 3 hours looking at records and walked out with a first print "Jazz" by Queen. Nearly brought a 1st pressing of 'Help' and 'Abbey Road' but I couldn't justify spending £60 on two records. I don't have a partner who would complain but I wouldn't eat for a while.


...............first pressing of abbey road? Your kidding me right. At my local shop that is 150 bucks.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> MMMMmmmm
> 
> you might want to look at some energizer designs then and save up for the BHSE. Honestly, I am learning more and more that the BHSE is overpriced for what you are getting. The stax amps are too tinny sounding and the BHSE does not use the tubes to the best of it's ability.
> 
> More and more DIY designs are surfacing that sound pretty darn fantastic. I am sure you already have an amp, so if you get a transparent energizer then you should be all set.
> 
> Then save up for a nice tube amp.
> 
> Also, the SR-007 MK2. I noticed the bass problem as well, but it seemed to have a lot to do with the amp. On some of the SS stax amps it sounded similar to the fostex TH900 where the bass was too punchy. It almost sounded more like pressurized air then actual bass. On that DIY amp I linked, the bass was much smoother. Honestly though, I liked the HE60s more. They are more refined.


Besides an older Stax amp (which I've heard tend to be better than all but a few of their newest ones; heard the recent 323 was an exception), I was looking at DIYing a KGSS.

My alternative is getting either a WES or a SRD-7 Pro, but the Pro almost never shows up anywhere. The gist is I'm not ready to spend much more than ~$800 (until I'm at least into my 30s, but I plan on having a full-blown Orpheus before then).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A write up on the Fostex TH900's, Sennheiser HD800 & 700 - will come soon from me









__
http://instagr.am/p/aiZD94Swft%2F/

A pic of all three next to each other!
Had the chance to demo them for an extended period of time.
I also have a lot to say on the open vs closed debate.
Seeing as I have arguably the TWO best headphones in either category, I can finally put my finger on it and come to my own personal conclusions.

Long story short:
I prefer closed for a few reasons.

I'll write something up tomorrow, as I'm going out now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really love that cherry wood on the Fostex.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Besides an older Stax amp (which I've heard tend to be better than all but a few of their newest ones; heard the recent 323 was an exception), I was looking at DIYing a KGSS.
> 
> My alternative is getting either a WES or a SRD-7 Pro, but the Pro almost never shows up anywhere. The gist is I'm not ready to spend much more than ~$800 (until I'm at least into my 30s, but I plan on having a full-blown Orpheus before then).


Gotcha. Well I try to keep up with FS threads on head-fi and several other sites. If I see the SRD-7 pro turn up at a fair price, I will let ya know.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> Speaking of the HE60 , has anyone on here experienced the HE90? Man, I would love to at least try them! $30,000, jesus!


I got a listen to the HE90 a year ago at The Village meet. BLING!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No respect for the guy in red...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I got a listen to the HE90 a year ago at The Village meet. BLING!


That looks like the crystal thing from the old Superman movie where Superman was pulling crystals.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That looks like the crystal thing from the old Superman movie where Superman was pulling crystals.


Thankyou for that unexpected laugh you just gave me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thankyou for that unexpected laugh you just gave me.


Glad someone remembers that movie! Seriously though... is it just me? Here are some pictures for those who may not be old enough to remember what I am talking about:




Ok... so not identical, but still.


----------



## Anoxy

I'm hoping the laugh was because you actually referred to the fortress of solitude as "the crystal thing"....


----------



## friend'scatdied

I keep forgetting how huge the HEV90 is. The HEV70 looks like a dwarf in comparison.

I should've ordered the pads today.







Everytime I put the HE60 more and more pleather flakes off.

For those of you with Denons and the like with pleather earpads, you can look forward to this once they surpass a decade...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> I'm hoping the laugh was because you actually referred to the fortress of solitude as "the crystal thing"....


I was not referring to the Fortress of Solitude... That is Superman's home. I am referring to the control panel of crystals that Superman uses to access and project memories. It was from one of the old Superman movies.


----------



## Anoxy

Those pictures are the fortress of solitude.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Those pictures are the fortress of solitude.


No... he is IN the Fortress of Solitude, which is the spiky crystal structure. I am referring to the control panel of crystal tubes and shards. The thing Superman is standing behind in the 2nd picture. I am done with this argument though. Did not mean for things to get so off-topic. Carry on guys with your headphone discussion!


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...............first pressing of abbey road? Your kidding me right. At my local shop that is 150 bucks.


I was equally surprised. The sleeve was a bit scruffy but nothing bad.

I might go back there soon and grab it..... darn my hobby.


----------



## Tsar

Hey look. A Double post.

Can anyone recommend me an Amp to power a HD650? It will be more of a part time amp as the initial cost of the 650's will be expensive and I don't really want to listen to them un-amped for a very long time as I am lead to believe they will sound not sound to great.

My main amp (as of yet undecided) will have to wait for the festive season.

Not portable as I don't intend to listen to anything outside my house.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

A good amp like the o2.
It if you want something cheaper then something off the fiio range like the e11


----------



## Tsar

Is the O2 this:
http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/headphone-amplifiers/ehp-o2-portable-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I don't really want to listen to them un-amped for a very long time as I am lead to believe they will sound not sound to great.


Yeah, that's the prevailing conventional wisdom. That said, it should generally be that higher-impedance headphones are easier for amps to handle and thus aren't as picky (except that they need more voltage for equivalent power and volume).

Um, they're maybe a little less versatile, but the FiiO E9 and Schiit Magni are cheaper than the O2 and a little bit more of a desktop form factor (1/4" jack for starters). edit: wait, Magni is ostensibly US-only so distribution channels / finding adapter and plug might be a chore. It needs 15 V AC input.

O2's an open-source design that can be easily DIY; yes, Epiphany sells them too.


----------



## Tsar

Just realized I need the input to be 2X Phono cable. (Red and white ones)

Not sure if it makes thinks easier or harder.

The amp doesn't need to be amazingly great but capable to power the HD650 until the 25th December.

Edit: Ta Da!! http://www.electromod.co.uk/product-detail.asp?P=15


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yup that's the o2. The ukAs version, the version I have too. as for powering it...are you lacking power right now? Or trying to buy an amp before having the headphones?

In other news when listening to the hd800s, I was being powered with the sennheiser hdvd 800. Never realised that it was a £1500 amp...


----------



## Tsar

Neither!

I am getting the HD650's at the end of the month.

So eventually (Soon) after getting the HD650's I will need a amp and hence that one until I get a better Tube Amp at the end of the year.

I linked to the wrong product.... I meant this: http://www.electromod.co.uk/product-detail.asp?P=42


----------



## friend'scatdied

If one of you Sennheiser HD 6X0 owners could spare your box, I'm looking for one. My HE60s didn't come with one and they're about the same size/shape (I think the HE60s original box is very similar to the HD 600s).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Neither!
> 
> I am getting the HD650's at the end of the month.
> 
> So eventually (Soon) after getting the HD650's I will need a amp and hence that one until I get a better Tube Amp at the end of the year.
> 
> I linked to the wrong product.... I meant this: http://www.electromod.co.uk/product-detail.asp?P=42


I have the HD650 / Schiit Magni & Modi combo that I listen to and I'm happy how well it pushes these cans. Very satisfied. I took the advice club members over a sound card and it was advice well given as usual.

_Saturday mornings with cup of coffee listening to my cans while I moderate starts my weekend in a good way._


----------



## Tsar

That is my exact plan.

Magni and Modi with the HD650.

One problem I do have is that with my record player going into the Magni how will the Modi connect to it?

I think I am going to have some kind of switcher in between them.

EDIT: That was a quick find: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/1514/rca-phono-audio-switching-unit-3-way/


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> That is my exact plan.
> 
> Magni and Modi with the HD650.
> 
> One problem I do have is that with my record player going into the Magni how will the Modi connect to it?
> 
> I think I am going to have some kind of switcher in between them.
> 
> EDIT: That was a quick find: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/1514/rca-phono-audio-switching-unit-3-way/


I don't have that set up as it's solely for the cans. OC'ingNoob gave away a Plantronics PC Headset Speaker Switch which I believe would work for that.



Edit - Love the open cans sound stage from HD650. Sounds like a front row concert.


----------



## Tsar

I am using the Magni for my HD650's but my record player and my DAC need to go into the single phono imput.

So I need a way to get two imputs into the single one on the Magni.

Just added up all the costs of my new audio set up.

Ehem... nearly £600...

Well atleast it is being done in parts... list in the spolier... in order of cost.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Phono Cable X2
Phono switcher
Schiit Audio Modi
Schiit Audio Magni
Sen HD650


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I don't have that set up as it's solely for the cans. OC'ingNoob gave away a Plantronics PC Headset Speaker Switch which I believe would work for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - Love the open cans sound stage from HD650. Sounds like a front row concert.


I am pretty sure it will not work for that. You have DAC RCA out and phonostage RCA out. The headphones would be better off using the 6.3mm jack as well. The switch is designed for nothing but 3.5mm audio cable.

That being said you are on the right track http://www.amazon.co.uk/Way-Phono-Selector-Switch-Red/dp/B000LARTHQ/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1371318192&sr=8-8&keywords=rca+switch

This might not be the best possible audiophile solution, but aside from making your own switch box with silver wire and connectors, it will probably work well.


----------



## Tsar

See my last post.

I am going for this one: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/1514/rca-phono-audio-switching-unit-3-way/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wait till you get the headphones, then decide about buying or searching for an amp.
Utterly pointless doing what you are doing.


----------



## Tsar

True, but at the moment I don't really have anything better to do until the end of the month.


----------



## Mesima

I just picked up some Audio-Technica ATH-M50S's along with a FiiO E9 Amp and a FiiO E17 DAC! Also picked up the Audio-Technia AT2020 Cardioid Condenser [USB] Microphone


----------



## friend'scatdied

Two best headphones in either category? Don't you mean the MDR-R10?







We're still waiting..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> A write up on the Fostex TH900's, Sennheiser HD800 & 700 - will come soon from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/aiZD94Swft%2F/
> 
> A pic of all three next to each other!
> Had the chance to demo them for an extended period of time.
> I also have a lot to say on the open vs closed debate.
> Seeing as I have arguably the TWO best headphones in either category, I can finally put my finger on it and come to my own personal conclusions.
> 
> Long story short:
> I prefer closed for a few reasons.
> 
> I'll write something up tomorrow, as I'm going out now


The Sennheiser HE60 restoration project is going to be far more nerve-wracking than I originally anticipated.







Just opened them up today.


----------



## Tsar

Can we have some pictures?

Also I like the fact you are restoring them, it shows how good the headphones really are.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Earpads are pretty bad:


Headpad is worse, pretty much a flaky croissant; was almost melted to the headband:


The part that concerns me the most is this:


There's dust and debris (including pleather flakes) on either side of the driver assembly. There doesn't seem to be any audible consequences from this but I am debating whether this would be worth buying a new pair of transducers.

My initial goal was to restore this to "perfectly-working" condition; such that there would be no doubts that this operates at 100% of its original performance level. This would have entailed simply replacing the shot earpads and headpad and some rubber bands behind the drivers.

Given the transducer shape, I am going to talk to Sennheiser Germany for an estimate on how much it would cost for a fairly complete refurbishment (earpads, headpad, headband assembly, drivers). If it's affordable enough I'll go for it.

If not, I'm going to order replacement HE60 earpads, a HD 650 headpad and (depending on the cost) a pair of the drivers for the future. I'd rather have them on-hand then not have them if/when I need them. I am going for HD 650 parts where possible because they do not have pleather and won't be susceptible to deterioration; unfortunately the HE60 earpads are the only option for the earcups though.

This is going to be a very interesting proposition. I've already set the pieces in motion to sell my other gear (for approximately $2500 total from that) which should give me plenty of money to also reterminate them and get an energizer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Two best headphones in either category? Don't you mean the MDR-R10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're still waiting..
> The Sennheiser HE60 restoration project is going to be far more nerve-wracking than I originally anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just opened them up today.


Yup - ARGUABLY - is the word I used on my website, to avoid people saying that.
JVC victors are other contenders for the closed-back crown.

Anyway, going to do the write up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've decided I will try and sell the HD650 for $350 to non headphone club members and $325 to headphone club members. Now I just need to take pictures.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think people would want BL2 as a freebie?


----------



## pez

Call me naive, but what's BL2?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Call me naive, but what's BL2?


Borderlands 2. Arguably GOTY for 2012.


----------



## Crazy9000

People always want games.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Borderlands 2. Arguably GOTY for 2012.


Ooooh lol. I was thinking headphones and could not put a name to that abbreviation: but yeah, I'm aware of Borderlands 2







. One of the best console co-op experiences to be had.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ooooh lol. I was thinking headphones and could not put a name to that abbreviation: but yeah, I'm aware of Borderlands 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . One of the best console co-op experiences to be had.


It's a great game indeed. I was thinking of holding a freebie when the Tiny Tina DLC is released with the requirement being you have to be an OCN Headphone Club owner. Kind of to raise awareness and all that.









PS
Wanted to share one of my favorite songs by one of my favorite female vocalist.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Earpads are pretty bad:
> Snip
> 
> Headpad is worse, pretty much a flaky croissant; was almost melted to the headband:
> snip
> 
> The part that concerns me the most is this:
> Snipity snip
> 
> There's dust and debris (including pleather flakes) on either side of the driver assembly. There doesn't seem to be any audible consequences from this but I am debating whether this would be worth buying a new pair of transducers.
> 
> My initial goal was to restore this to "perfectly-working" condition; such that there would be no doubts that this operates at 100% of its original performance level. This would have entailed simply replacing the shot earpads and headpad and some rubber bands behind the drivers.
> 
> Given the transducer shape, I am going to talk to Sennheiser Germany for an estimate on how much it would cost for a fairly complete refurbishment (earpads, headpad, headband assembly, drivers). If it's affordable enough I'll go for it.
> 
> If not, I'm going to order replacement HE60 earpads, a HD 650 headpad and (depending on the cost) a pair of the drivers for the future. I'd rather have them on-hand then not have them if/when I need them. I am going for HD 650 parts where possible because they do not have pleather and won't be susceptible to deterioration; unfortunately the HE60 earpads are the only option for the earcups though.
> 
> This is going to be a very interesting proposition. I've already set the pieces in motion to sell my other gear (for approximately $2500 total from that) which should give me plenty of money to also reterminate them and get an energizer.


They are really nice looking headphones. It is good that Sennheiser will still repair them. It shows real commitment to there product.

Good luck on your restoration.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think people would want BL2 as a freebie?


MY little 11yr old cousin I think would love it








His getting a new PC (gaming one) and he bought BF3 just yesterday for PC for $5!
I'll be playing with him from the UK


----------



## Tsar

Good news! Everything is ready for my HD650. Paypal ready and waiting for Ebay.

Bad news I have a ear infection which is causing slight tinnitus. Doctor says it is stress related.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's all that stress thinking about the amp to buy haha!
Tsar you'll be buying ocnoobs one? I think he had one for sale right?


----------



## Tsar

I don't know yet. I will have a look at it as I didn't realize he had one for sale.

I have a few bids on Ebay going.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Fair play, pm him about it
$325 is his asking price it seems


----------



## Tsar

I will have a look a bit later.

Did they ever make the HD650's in any other colours? I know they have grey but it doesn't seem to be anything else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I will have a look a bit later.
> 
> Did they ever make the HD650's in any other colours? I know they have grey but it doesn't seem to be anything else.


For some reason I remember a model like the HD650 being different colours - and that was the grill that could be changed - to say pink.
Quick google search doesn't render any results though.


----------



## Tsar

Also Amazon failed to deliver my stuff today.

Which is annoying as the only thing I was going to do today was put up the shelf and re wire all my audio stuff.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Would I be harshly penalised for posting a link to my website and showing my impressions of the HD800, HD700's, TH-900's and my opinions on the open vs closed debate?


----------



## mikeaj

No idea.

Dude, this is totally unrelated, but I found this blog post on HD 800s, HD 700s, and open vs. closed headphones.









here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> No idea.
> 
> Dude, this is totally unrelated, but I found this blog post on HD 800s, HD 700s, and open vs. closed headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here


wow what an intriguing post


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Also *Amazon failed to deliver my stuff today.*
> 
> Which is annoying as the only thing I was going to do today was put up the shelf and re wire all my audio stuff.


Amazon doesn't deliver anything so I'm not surprised that they failed to deliver your stuff.


----------



## Tsar

Well you know.

Ok...

The Amazon estimated date was wrong so it was there fault.

It could also be the Royal Mail.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well you know.
> 
> Ok...
> 
> The Amazon estimated date was wrong so it was there fault.
> 
> It could also be the Royal Mail.


NEVER ever had problems with amazon and delivery times - 10/10 times it is due to royal mail


----------



## Tsar

Well I have to go out for 2 hours tomorrow and I bet they will try to deliver then.

I also have another delivery coming.

I hate waiting for stuff to arrive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well I have to go out for 2 hours tomorrow and I bet they will try to deliver then.
> 
> I also have another delivery coming.
> 
> I hate waiting for stuff to arrive.


with amazon you can say deliver to neighbour


----------



## Tsar

That is true,

I never looked into that really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> That is true,
> 
> I never looked into that really.


Doesn't amazon also get the shipping dates from the courier?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> NEVER ever had problems with amazon and delivery times - 10/10 times it is due to royal mail


people always complain about Royal Mail but they're fine for me, no better or worse than anybody else. Either they suck in other parts of the country or people just like to complain


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually nothing beats the horrendous La Poste in France...So bad that you could deliver your mail faster by walking. No I'm not joking.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> I personally, couldn't really justify spending that amount of money on those headphones, however could see myself spending £150 for a keyboard, whereas most people who buy £1000 headphones could never justify spending more than £30 on a keyboard.


I found this quote oddly relevant to an image I chanced upon recently:



~$40,000 in headphones and a joke of a keyboard (and phone and monitor).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hahaha








EPIC


----------



## LinkPro

Have any of you guys heard the Woo WA7 by any chance? I just sold my Asgard and am now looking for a new amp. The WA7 looks pretty nice with the all the glass and tubes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Have any of you guys heard the Woo WA7 by any chance? I just sold my Asgard and am now looking for a new amp. The WA7 looks pretty nice with the all the glass and tubes.


I heard of it. Came real close to buying it. Last I read, feedback towards it was positive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I heard of it. Came real close to buying it. Last I read, feedback towards it was positive.


Someone brought it to the head-fi meet early in the morning. I was unable to try it out with LCD2s and HD800s, but I did have a listen with the HE-500s and HD 600s.

I thought it sounded pretty good. Clean, warm, full. Not bad at all. Then someone told me it was 1K. It is NOT worth 1K. Originally, I thought that this amp was sort of a fun entry level tube audio product. I had no idea it had such a stupidly high price.

Here is my burning question for woo. This amp http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html sounds much better. Way fuller sound, much smoother, and just all around more enjoyable. Obviously it is not the quality of the amp that drives the price up so high, but it is the addition of the dac inside, the form factor, and the aesthetics.

The dac is pretty good on the firefly. It is open and forward sounding. But even the WA6 with the Bifrost sounded better. Same price, but the stack sounded better than the firefly. Unfortunately the owner had to leave only a few hours after arrival, so I was not able to test out other dac+WA6 combos against the firefly.

Form factor and aesthetics are important to some people, and the firefly really does deliver. It is small to fit on a desk, and you do find yourself just staring at it and not listening to any music. But unfortunately it is just too over priced.

Unless you are just REALLY particular about looks, go for something else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Someone brought it to the head-fi meet early in the morning. I was unable to try it out with LCD2s and HD800s, but I did have a listen with the HE-500s and HD 600s.
> 
> I thought it sounded pretty good. Clean, warm, full. Not bad at all. Then someone told me it was 1K. It is NOT worth 1K. Originally, I thought that this amp was sort of a fun entry level tube audio product. I had no idea it had such a stupidly high price.
> 
> Here is my burning question for woo. This amp http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html sounds much better. Way fuller sound, much smoother, and just all around more enjoyable. Obviously it is not the quality of the amp that drives the price up so high, but it is the addition of the dac inside, the form factor, and the aesthetics.
> 
> The dac is pretty good on the firefly. It is open and forward sounding. But even the WA6 with the Bifrost sounded better. Same price, but the stack sounded better than the firefly. Unfortunately the owner had to leave only a few hours after arrival, so I was not able to test out other dac+WA6 combos against the firefly.
> 
> Form factor and aesthetics are important to some people, and the firefly really does deliver. It is small to fit on a desk, and you do find yourself just staring at it and not listening to any music. But unfortunately it is just too over priced.
> 
> Unless you are just REALLY particular about looks, go for something else.


When it was first released, it was $750, which is actually a pretty good deal for a quality DAC/Tube Amp combo. Popularity increased the price unfortunately.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Someone brought it to the head-fi meet early in the morning. I was unable to try it out with LCD2s and HD800s, but I did have a listen with the HE-500s and HD 600s.
> 
> I thought it sounded pretty good. Clean, warm, full. Not bad at all. Then someone told me it was 1K. It is NOT worth 1K. Originally, I thought that this amp was sort of a fun entry level tube audio product. I had no idea it had such a stupidly high price.
> 
> Here is my burning question for woo. This amp http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa6.html sounds much better. Way fuller sound, much smoother, and just all around more enjoyable. Obviously it is not the quality of the amp that drives the price up so high, but it is the addition of the dac inside, the form factor, and the aesthetics.
> 
> The dac is pretty good on the firefly. It is open and forward sounding. But even the WA6 with the Bifrost sounded better. Same price, but the stack sounded better than the firefly. Unfortunately the owner had to leave only a few hours after arrival, so I was not able to test out other dac+WA6 combos against the firefly.
> 
> Form factor and aesthetics are important to some people, and the firefly really does deliver. It is small to fit on a desk, and you do find yourself just staring at it and not listening to any music. But unfortunately it is just too over priced.
> 
> Unless you are just REALLY particular about looks, go for something else.


Thanks for the input. Well form factor is definitely a selling point which I can see myself being attracted to since I don't have a lot of real estate on my desk. Looks are nice to have but there are also many other amps that look nice enough for me.

I can get either the WA7 or the Soloist SL since I already have a decent DAC, however I heard Burson amps tend to make the T1 sound overly bright and thin. Those or the Fostex HP-A8 which should go nicely with my Denon's, however if I go that route I'd have to import it since US prices suck and that means limited warranty coverage. My budget is up to 1k.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When it was first released, it was $750, which is actually a pretty good deal for a quality DAC/Tube Amp combo. Popularity increased the price unfortunately.


That is definitely more reasonable. I am really disappointed that I was not able to play with it more to get a real understanding of how good/bad it actually was.

I don't mean to fixate on this, but I am very disheartened by the product. I was really hopping this would be the bang for the buck audio product of the year....but sadly no.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is definitely more reasonable. I am really disappointed that I was not able to play with it more to get a real understanding of how good/bad it actually was.
> 
> I don't mean to fixate on this, but I am very disheartened by the product. I was really hopping this would be the bang for the buck audio product of the year....but sadly no.


It's always sad to see prices increase. The price of rosewood LCD-2's recently increased to over $1K. I bought mine just in time. I really want to invest in a Burson SL in the near future though.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I found this quote oddly relevant to an image I chanced upon recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ~$40,000 in headphones and a joke of a keyboard (and phone and monitor).


I wonder how much those cigars cost? I bet he could afford a new keyboard and a new set of headphones he he didn't buy them.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Heya audio gurus! I got a question for you guys. I am thinking about grabbing a Schiit modi and magni, but I've found the modi doesn't include a USB cable. How necessary is it for me to grab a real "audio" usb type A to type B cable? Do I really need to blow another $50 to $100 on this or can I just plug a typical printer type A to type B in it? I'm guessing any old cable will do but I've heard rumors that this can cause interference and the like, especially if the cable is cheap and overly long. Anyone have any input on this?


----------



## Tsar

Cable length can cause issues if it is dramatically long with out some form of amplification, 5M for USB2 and 3m for USB1.

As long as the cable is not just a .99 cable from BestBuy they you should be good. 'high end' cables normally include pointless hyperbole talk that makes the product seem more expensive... looking at you Monster Cables.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol man Monster Cables look dirt cheap compared to most of the nonsense I've been seeing when looking up "audio usb cable" as seen here http://www.audioadvisor.com/products.asp?dept=92

EDIT: In any case something like this outta do? http://www.amazon.com/Mediabridge-Hi-Speed-USB-2-0-Cable/dp/B001MXLD4G


----------



## Tsar

There are some very pointless cables about.

Dennon are also guilty of this: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM/

The reviews are something special.


----------



## Tsar

There are some very pointless cables about.

Dennon are also guilty of this: http://www.amazon.com/Denon-AKDL1-Dedicated-Link-Cable/dp/B000I1X6PM/

The reviews are something special.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So now that that's cleared up, here's another question for you guys, as a newcomer to any sort of serious audio equipment, do I want the magni and modi, or do I just want a FiiO e17 and run it off of my mobo's S/PDIF? The magni and modi I'm sure offer better performance overall, but I'm only running a pair of AD700s off of whichever I buy, and I can always add a FiiO e9k later if I want to upgrade...


----------



## Tsar

Magni/Modi is a great setup.

Infact that is what I am currently saving up for to power my HD650.

It is also very cheap and gives you great sound quality.


----------



## kennyparker1337

With all this talk about hi-fi I feel like a dirty peasant with my HD 595s.









Oh well. Headphones are very low on my budget, which is almost nothing.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I feel a bit guilty for skimping out but I went with a FiiO e07k, just seemed like best bang for buck given I'm just driving AD700s, very possible I'll grab a magni and modi when I'm ready to jump up to something like AD900s or Sennheiser HD598s


----------



## Tsar

The Fiio e07K is a great choice for a amp, also mobile unlike the Magni/Modi.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I feel a bit guilty for skimping out but I went with a FiiO e07k, just seemed like best bang for buck given I'm just driving AD700s, very possible I'll grab a magni and modi when I'm ready to jump up to something like AD900s or Sennheiser HD598s


I would have said that you would be getting much better audio quality by using your budget to go buy new headphones. But c'est la vie. I hope you enjoy your amp.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Unfortunately in this case new headphones wouldn't be an option. The reason for the amp is shortly I'll be getting a second 7950, which would oust my Xonar DG from fitting anywhere. I briefly considered switching to a PCI-e x1 based soundcard, but then decided to go external. Nicer headphones will probably come after the second card and watercooling for the pair


----------



## Tsar

Does anyone have a copy of "Sinatra at the Sands" they want to send me?

I want to try out my new headphones


----------



## friend'scatdied

Just ordered my replacement parts. $80 just for some pleather padding and 2 rubber bands but I know it'll be worth it.









I confirmed with Senn and some electrostatic experts that the dust on the outside of the HE60 stator assemblies isn't worth worrying about so I saved a ton of money there.

Also going to scoop up an old/broken PS1 controller from eBay so that I can easily replace the soft stock screws if they strip.

So excited.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Just ordered my replacement parts. $80 just for some pleather padding and 2 rubber bands but I know it'll be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed with Senn and some electrostatic experts that the dust on the outside of the HE60 stator assemblies isn't worth worrying about so I saved a ton of money there.
> 
> Also going to scoop up an old/broken PS1 controller from eBay so that I can easily replace the soft stock screws if they strip.
> 
> So excited.


Nice.

The HE60s or the Sr-007 (maybe 9) are going to be my graduation gift to myself in a couple of years. Maybe I will buy yours so that you can upgrade to the HE90s


----------



## kennyparker1337

Could I use just the Modi or would I need the Magni too?

$100 is pushing it already. $200 is a no go.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Could I use just the Modi or would I need the Magni too?
> 
> $100 is pushing it already. $200 is a no go.


Depending on the output stage of the Modi, it might be serviceable with low enough volumes with some headphones. But really, please don't do that. It's not at all designed to be driving headphones directly.

If you want to get something, something like FiiO E10 is a better idea if $100 is stretching it.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Could I use just the Modi or would I need the Magni too?
> 
> $100 is pushing it already. $200 is a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the output stage of the Modi, it might be serviceable with low enough volumes with some headphones. But really, please don't do that. It's not at all designed to be driving headphones directly.
> 
> If you want to get something, something like FiiO E10 is a better idea if $100 is stretching it.
Click to expand...

I want something that uses a S/PDIF input and a wall power source.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Could I use just the Modi or would I need the Magni too?
> 
> $100 is pushing it already. $200 is a no go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Depending on the output stage of the Modi, it might be serviceable with low enough volumes with some headphones. But really, please don't do that. It's not at all designed to be driving headphones directly.
> 
> If you want to get something, something like FiiO E10 is a better idea if $100 is stretching it.


This is EXACTLY why I just bought the E07k, if you can't afford both the magni and modi, which was really stretching my budget, the E10, E07K, and E17 all essentially serve the purpose of both the magni and modi for 1/2-3/4 the price


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Could I use just the Modi or would I need the Magni too?
> 
> $100 is pushing it already. $200 is a no go.
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on the output stage of the Modi, it might be serviceable with low enough volumes with some headphones. But really, please don't do that. It's not at all designed to be driving headphones directly.
> 
> If you want to get something, something like FiiO E10 is a better idea if $100 is stretching it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want something that uses a S/PDIF input and a wall power source.
Click to expand...

Looks like I found a solution (D7) for only $50!
http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000039443512&MenuID=105026003

edit: Looks like the D3 is just an older version of the D7. D7 it is then.

edit: *Holy wow! It decodes Dolby Digital and DTS. This is like cheap DAC/AMP nirvana for me.*

... and then I found the D3 for even less...
http://fiio.com.cn/products/index.aspx?ID=100000027553125&MenuID=105026003


----------



## Tsar

Amazon didn't deliver my phono cables today.... or my shelf...

BUT!

I am just closing a deal for the HD650's.... Yay!

HOWEVER!

I have a dilemma. Do I go for a Magni amp or "Queen, The Complete Works in LP"

I have never had such a dilemma. Both the same price.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Amazon didn't deliver my phono cables today.... or my shelf...
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I am just closing a deal for the HD650's.... Yay!
> 
> HOWEVER!
> 
> I have a dilemma. Do I go for a Magni amp or "Queen, The Complete Works in LP"
> 
> I have never had such a dilemma. Both the same price.


Get your headphones first. Try to save up some cash. Try to shoot for the Woo WA6.


----------



## RatPatrol01

God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Amazon didn't deliver my phono cables today.... or my shelf...
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I am just closing a deal for the HD650's.... Yay!
> 
> HOWEVER!
> 
> I have a dilemma. Do I go for a Magni amp or "Queen, The Complete Works in LP"
> 
> I have never had such a dilemma. Both the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> Get your headphones first. Try to save up some cash. Try to shoot for the Woo WA6.
Click to expand...

Yep.

Headphones -> DAC/AMP -> Music.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


The advantage to audio is if you spend $600 on something, in a few years the gtx780 will be garbage, but the audio equipment will be just as good as it was when you bought it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


Mehhhhhh well most of our rigs can max out the games we play anyways so it does not really matter.

Not to sound arrogant or bragging, but I have probably gotten close to spending 2K on PC audio alone and I am still FARRRR from where I want to be.

With my PC, in a couple weeks I will have my 2560x1440 PLS screen, and I will probably upgrade my GPU somehow. After that, there isn't much I can do to improve my rig, but there is a crap ton of things I can do to improve audio.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I suppose it's the same unending hunger for perfection, just by another name









EDIT: Not to mention I myself am guilty at this point of spending like double what a typical person does on audio


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I suppose it's the same unending hunger for perfection, just by another name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Not to mention I myself am guilty at this point of spending like double what a typical person does on audio*


Not necessarily. There are still plenty of people walking around with beats by dre headphones. The solos alone run ~200 bucks.

I think compared to society, you are still doing ok


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I suppose it's the same unending hunger for perfection, just by another name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: *Not to mention I myself am guilty at this point of spending like double what a typical person does on audio*
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily. There are still plenty of people walking around with beats by dre headphones. The solos alone run ~200 bucks.
> 
> I think compared to society, you are still doing ok
Click to expand...

I see a ratio of about 5:1 on Beats Audio to "any other headphone".

Makes me cry inside.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hah good point, I forgot about those poor fools, I was operating on the assumption most people buy a set of $20-$100 in-ears or on-ears


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


WooAudio gear holds value well. I had a WA2 for a year and a half, sold it overnight for what I paid for it. Try that with a 780.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Amazon didn't deliver my phono cables today.... or my shelf...
> 
> I have never had such a dilemma. Both the same price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Get your headphones first. Try to save up some cash. Try to shoot for the Woo WA6.


This.
PLEASE get your headphones in first, then think about an amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


Some people could also argue that we spend too much money on PC's








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not necessarily. There are still plenty of people walking around with beats by dre headphones. The solos alone run ~200 bucks.
> 
> I think compared to society, you are still doing ok


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I see a ratio of about 5:1 on Beats Audio to "any other headphone".
> 
> Makes me cry inside.


hahahahahah that made me laugh









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The advantage to audio is if you spend $600 on something, in a few years the gtx780 will be garbage, but the audio equipment will be just as good as it was when you bought it.


Actually...sometimes audio APPRECIATES - madness I know


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> God you guys really do take the audio seriously, If I ever had enough to buy a Woo WA6 I'd be really hard pressed not to blow it on a GTX780 instead


Computer components diminish in performance over a short period of time, whereas audio components do not. A WA6 will be as good an amp 6 years from now barring hardware failure, whereas a GTX 780 will be crap.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Headphones -> DAC/AMP -> Music.


But.... But.... Vinyl.... Its so addictive.....

I am slightly concerned that today I was worried about spending £70 in shopping but I was ready to drop £110 on some LP at a drop of the hat.

Also to TotalyDubbed. I am getting my headphones first (Infact I pretty much own them now) and then I am going to wait a month before dropping cash on a amp and DAC.

Then wait a bit before getting my LP's. This isn't including the fact that every time I walk past Oxfam I always seem to end up with a record.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Well I have thought about it a lot.

Looks like I'm going be going with a FiiO D07 + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250 ohm).

Around $220 for it all.

In my budget and both have great reviews and fit my needs exactly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> But.... But.... Vinyl.... Its so addictive.....
> Also to TotalyDubbed. I am getting my headphones first (Infact I pretty much own them now) and then I am going to wait a month before dropping cash on a amp and DAC.
> 
> Then wait a bit before getting my LP's. This isn't including the fact that every time I walk past Oxfam I always seem to end up with a record.


glad to hear it bro


----------



## RatPatrol01

Goddamnit, now you guys have me looking at getting HD598s before I get a second 7950...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Goddamnit, now you guys have me looking at getting HD598s before I get a second 7950...


not trying to persuade you, but why do you need a second 7950?


----------



## RatPatrol01

1 x 7950 = all games maxed with medium AA and post-processing

2 x 7950 = all games, all settings maxed(excluding physx obviously)


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well I have thought about it a lot.
> 
> Looks like I'm going be going with a FiiO D07 + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250 ohm).
> 
> Around $220 for it all.
> 
> In my budget and both have great reviews and fit my needs exactly.


Looking good. What amp will you be using?

If the D07 did Dolby Headphone I would pick one up today. My TiHD finally died so I'm using my D3. It's one of the original D3s with the treble issues







, normally used for a buttkicker so treble isn't needed there. I need something for gaming so I might go with one of the cheap Xonars.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well I have thought about it a lot.
> 
> Looks like I'm going be going with a FiiO D07 + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250 ohm).
> 
> Around $220 for it all.
> 
> In my budget and both have great reviews and fit my needs exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good. What amp will you be using?
> 
> If the D7 did Dolby Headphone I would pick one up today. My TiHD finally died so I'm using my D3. Mine is one of the original D3s with the treble issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its normal job is for a buttkicker so treble isn't needed there. I need something for gaming so I might go with one of the cheap Xonars.
Click to expand...

The FiiO D07 is both an amp and DAC.

I don't have the budget go any more advanced than that.

The FiiO also decodes Dolby Digital and DTS signals.
So I can get DD bitstream from my Xbox 360 and DD / DTS bitstream from my movies.
My music will play in 2 channel hi-fi lossless.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> 1 x 7950 = all games maxed with medium AA and post-processing
> 
> 2 x 7950 = all games, all settings maxed(excluding physx obviously)


I don't seem to be having any problems with my GTX660ti MAX everything.
I'm guessing you want 120FPS?


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> The FiiO D07 is both an amp and DAC.
> .


It does not include a headphone amp. The 3.5mm output is a Line Out in case someone would rather use that than the RCAs.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't seem to be having any problems with my GTX660ti MAX everything.
> I'm guessing you want 120FPS?


Just looking for 60fps or higher, on stuff like Metro LL or Skyrim with an ENB mod it doesn't quite do it...y'know it makes so much sense in my head that I need a second but seeing it written out makes me feel absurd


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> The FiiO D07 is both an amp and DAC.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> It does not include a headphone amp. The 3.5mm output is a Line Out in case someone would rather use that than the RCAs.
Click to expand...

Well that ruins that plan.

Maybe I don't even need a dumb DAC. I just need an AMP.

My PC can already decode DD True and DTS-HD MA and downmix to 2 channels.

So I guess my plan is now to get a Schiit Magni and DT 990.

I'll just use the "front speaker" / "headphone" out on my motherboard and feed that into the Magni.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well that ruins that plan.
> 
> Maybe I don't even need a dumb DAC. I just need an AMP.
> 
> My PC can already decode DD True and DTS-HD MA and downmix to 2 channels.
> 
> So I guess my plan is now to get a Schiit Magni and DT 990.


You don't ever NEED a DAC, though depending on the quality of your music and the quality of your sound card or onboard sound, you may WANT a DAC.







What I would recommend if you are tight on a budget is to get your amp first and see how you feel about how your music sounds. If you decide that you need a DAC, then just save up for one at that point in time.


----------



## Crazy9000

I replaced my 670 because it wasn't cutting it. I still have to turn down settings in some games like Arma because my 780 pegs 100% and my FPS get under 60. More GPU power is definitely needed in most cases.

It's just that audio (can be) a better investment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Just looking for 60fps or higher, on stuff like Metro LL or Skyrim with an ENB mod it doesn't quite do it...y'know it makes so much sense in my head that I need a second but seeing it written out makes me feel absurd


It honestly depends on if you listen to music enough for it to be a worthwhile investment. Another thing to consider is that 5 years down the road, your audio setup can still play any new songs just as easily. You probably won't be able to say the same for your video card setup at that time.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'll just use the "front speaker" / "headphone" out on my motherboard and feed that into the Magni.


Never use the front jack panels from the case, to avoid hissing or ground problems.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I'll just use the "front speaker" / "headphone" out on my motherboard and feed that into the Magni.
> 
> 
> 
> Never use the front jack panels from the case, to avoid hissing or ground problems.
Click to expand...

I meant the back port. It says "front speakers" but would work the same as a "headphone" out.

The green port.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I meant the back port. It says "front speakers" but would work the same as a "headphone" out.
> 
> The green port.


The Green Port to your Magni will work fine.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I meant the back port. It says "front speakers" but would work the same as a "headphone" out.
> 
> The green port.
> 
> 
> 
> The Green Port to your Magni will work fine.
Click to expand...

Just curious should my audio output level in Windows be set to 100%?

I've always left it at 100%. Could that produce clipping?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just curious should my audio output level in Windows be set to 100%?
> 
> I've always left it at 100%. Could that produce clipping?


If you can adjust the volume elsewhere, it's best to leave windows at 100%.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Goddamnit, now you guys have me looking at getting HD598s before I get a second 7950...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well I have thought about it a lot.
> 
> Looks like I'm going be going with a FiiO D07 + Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro (250 ohm).
> 
> Around $220 for it all.
> 
> In my budget and both have great reviews and fit my needs exactly.


Both of you



@ Kenny: While this is not my personal preference for audio, this little thing works REALLY well for what it is. http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Class-Digital-Amplifier-USB-DAC/dp/B00828UTMG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1371600284&sr=8-2&keywords=Topping+T30.

Do not buy a straight amp and plug it into your mobo. Any type of EMI interference will be magnified. If I am in a position where I lent my DAC out to someone and I am forced to plug my amp into the mobo, I can hear a little ring when ever I move my mouse around. USB audio will still have some interference, but it is almost non existent.

The T30 will act as a dac/amp. There is only a ~8 percent difference in sound quality (IMO of course) between the Magni/modi, and the topping solution, however, there is a 100% difference in price. That way you can save up some cash for a really good dac/amp down the road.

@ Ratpatrol. The 598s are a massive waste of money. They cost anywhere from 230-240 bucks. Razer dog audio is selling the HD600s (which are far better) for 300 new. Just save up a bit and get those instead.

Also, I would skip the crossfire 7950 and just hold out for the 8970. There are still micro stuttering issues with crossfire.

________________________________________________________________

@ both of you: Do not forget to check out head-fi, USA audio mart, and even OCN for some great used deals.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ Ratpatrol. The 598s are a massive waste of money. They cost anywhere from 230-240 bucks. Razer dog audio is selling the HD600s (which are far better) for 300 new. Just save up a bit and get those instead.


Haha alright, I'm in no way set on the 598s, just thought they were best in price range, any thoughts on the AD900s or is it really just best I skip ~$200 tier and aim straight for ~$300 tier?

Also how does that topping compare to the fiio e07k i bought this morning?


----------



## kennyparker1337

What about a Schiit Magni + FiiO D07?

PC -> S/PDIF Out -> FiiO D07 -> RCA Out -> Schiit Magni -> Line Out -> Headphones

I don't like the Modi because it uses USB instead of S/PDIF + DC 5V. The Modi is also more expensive.

I would have to save up for a little longer though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Haha alright, I'm in no way set on the 598s, just thought they were best in price range, any thoughts on the AD900s or is it really just best I skip ~$200 tier and aim straight for ~$300 tier?
> 
> Also how does that topping compare to the fiio e07k i bought this morning?


Ehhhhhh, IDK. I have not compared these two head to head.

I feel safe in saying that from what I remember hearing (key phrase) from both amps was that the topping had slightly better highs, but the dac was kind of meh.

The fiio is too bright for my taste, but the dac was better.

But even still, the two probably should not be compared. The FiiO is a portable headphone amp. The Topping is a stationary headphone and speaker amp.

I like the topping better in terms of usability because I can use it as a dac/amp, stand alone headphone amp with a separate dac, or a speaker amp.


----------



## LinkPro

USB vs SPDIF makes next to zero difference for me. Motherboards have made progress toward reducing audio inteference. If you have SPDIF then use it, but if there isn't then it shouldn't be a deal breaker. I'd still go with M/M since they're tuned from the factory to match each other, but Fiio is also a safe brand for most people.

On another note, I'm running my T1 straight out of my mobo's 3.5mm headphone jack and it sounds suprisingly decent. Plenty loud enough, no hiss/noise whatsoever at full volume. Now it's even harder to justify a 1k DAC/amp I'm eyeing


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> What about a Schiit Magni + FiiO D07?
> 
> PC -> S/PDIF Out -> FiiO D07 -> RCA Out -> Schiit Magni -> Line Out -> Headphones
> 
> I don't like the Modi because it uses USB instead of S/PDIF + DC 5V. The Modi is also more expensive.
> 
> I would have to save up for a little longer though.


True, but it is more expensive for a reason.

Again, I really want to stress to you and everyone else to look at used gear.

.................ok. 5 minutes of looking on head-fi and I found an awesome deal. http://www.head-fi.org/t/668521/audioengine-d1-bnib

dac and amp. This one is actually good all the way through and has optical in just for you


----------



## kennyparker1337

What about just a single Asus Sonar STX?

Since I only need a setup for my PC.

If I'm lucky enough I might find one for $100ish. Otherwise it runs about $145 used.

It would be all-in-one DAC/AMP and be contained inside my PC case.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> What about just a single Asus Sonar STX?
> 
> Since I only need a setup for my PC.
> 
> If I'm lucky enough I might find one for $100ish. Otherwise it runs about $145 used.
> 
> It would be all-in-one DAC/AMP and be contained inside my PC case.


The Audio engine D1 I linked is better. Seriously, that is the best thing I have found so far for you. I am still looking, but I can at least tell you that I had the stx sound card and I am TELLING you that the D1 is a smarter choice.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> What about just a single Asus Sonar STX?
> 
> Since I only need a setup for my PC.
> 
> If I'm lucky enough I might find one for $100ish. Otherwise it runs about $145 used.
> 
> It would be all-in-one DAC/AMP and be contained inside my PC case.
> 
> 
> 
> The Audio engine D1 I linked is better. Seriously, that is the best thing I have found so far for you. I am still looking, but I can at least tell you that I had the stx sound card and I am TELLING you that the D1 is a smarter choice.
Click to expand...

I got you. The $100 is a really good deal.
Just keep in mind I'm only buying a $150 pair of cans and I'm not an "audiophile".
I just enjoy some very nice sounding music from time to time.

Right now I'm running HD 595 from S/PDIF to an Earforce DSS and it produces very good quality for me.

I was just thinking about stepping up the game a tad bit in the DAC/AMP department.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I got you. The $100 is a really good deal.
> Just keep in mind I'm only buying a $150 pair of cans and I'm not an "audiophile".
> I just enjoy some very nice sounding music from time to time.
> 
> Right now I'm running HD 595 from S/PDIF to an Earforce DSS and it produces very good quality for me.
> 
> I was just thinking about stepping up the game a tad bit in the DAC/AMP department.


The only reason I put emphasis on "telling" is because I had the choice of the STX and the D1 myself. I have had sooo many issues with drivers with the STX AND the D1 actually sounds better than the STX anyways. I made a piss poor choice and I don't want to see you make the same mistake I did.

TBH, the DT990 pro headphones are premium sounding headphones for pretty cheap. They are not my favorite because I feel that the sound stage is kind of lacking for a pair of open headphones, but in any case, they are fairly decent, so don't sell yourself short.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Alright so lemme ask this, if I'm gonna spend $200-$300 on a pair to upgrade from my AD700s, what should I be looking at? My requirements are:

-Comfort, I have sensitive ears so the less touching them the better, this is why I love the AD700s, so basically over-ears only
-Open, I like being able to hear what's going on around me as well as what I am listening to, any noise isolation/cancelation would be a negative IMO, also don't care about leakage
-Sound good for both gaming and edm music, if it has to be more biased towards one over the other, I'll take biased in favor of the music


----------



## Tsar

Amazon or Royal Mail have once again failed to deliver my audio stuff! I would be better walking their myself.

This is why I am driving to pick up my HD650's, I don't trust the mail.

To RatPatrol-

You could try going for a used pair of AD900X's or a Used pair of HD600's. I would wait until someone with more knowledge in the subject turns up though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Call Amazon. They'll apologise, refund and send out another one


----------



## Tsar

It has until the 21st for both the items to be delivered. Which is to me a long time to wait for a cable and a right angle adapter.

Off topic:

It is so hot in the UK right now, and very humid.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Amazon or Royal Mail have once again failed to deliver my audio stuff! I would be better walking their myself.
> 
> This is why I am driving to pick up my HD650's, I don't trust the mail.
> 
> To RatPatrol-
> 
> You could try going for a used pair of AD900X's or a Used pair of HD600's. I would wait until someone with more knowledge in the subject turns up though.


No no, you are good tsar









The only thing I would say is that there are some people on head-fi that are even selling Audio tehcnica AD2000x headphones used for about 300 bucks as well.

At the same time though, the HD600s are 300 NEW on razer dog audio and they can range from 200-275 on head-fi (sometimes more if they have fancy cables or other things).

I would go to your local best buy and see if it has a magnolia room. We have one and they have the AD900x and the senn. 598s on display. The HD600s are far more comfortable than the 598s, but the fit is about the same.

I find both headphones extremely comfortable. The HD600s are extremely transparent, and would probably be considered, the "better headphones" and I am NOT going to refute that. But the Audio technica headphones have several endearing qualities as well.

If you like/are ok with/can tolerate the HD600 fit, then buy them.


----------



## AJR1775

Picked up a pair of $60 Monster Nergy buds. Only ear buds but the quality on them is good.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Ok so both the AD900x and the HD600 are acceptable options.

Any thoughts on a pair of AKG K701s?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, you are good tsar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing I would say is that there are some people on head-fi that are even selling Audio tehcnica AD2000x headphones used for about 300 bucks as well.
> 
> At the same time though, the HD600s are 300 NEW on razer dog audio and they can range from 200-275 on head-fi (sometimes more if they have fancy cables or other things).
> 
> I would go to your local best buy and see if it has a magnolia room. We have one and they have the AD900x and the senn. 598s on display. The HD600s are far more comfortable than the 598s, but the fit is about the same.
> 
> I find both headphones extremely comfortable. The HD600s are extremely transparent, and would probably be considered, the "better headphones" and I am NOT going to refute that. But the Audio technica headphones have several endearing qualities as well.
> 
> If you like/are ok with/can tolerate the HD600 fit, then buy them.


Why thank you *Tips hat*

I don't understand what the hell they were thinking when they chose the colours for the HD598's. I am sure there is some marketing guff behind it.

I actually did more research for my headphones than my PC. Also when I get my HD650's and take some photo's I will show you some Jems of my LP collection.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol idk I like the colors of the HD 598s, course I also like the beige and wine color scheme of my AD700s


----------



## kennyparker1337

Well I been thinking a lot and I'm pretty dead set on this plan of action.

I'm going to save up $150 and get a Magni and hook it up to a FiiO D07.

Then later on, I'll replace my HD 595 with a DT 990 Pro (250 Ohm).

My HD 595 functions normal but some nieces ripped the earpiece from the headband and I had to glue it back on.
So it looks like crap.

Those are the items I want. If I can find any used, then good. If not, oh well.

I love DD bitstreaming on my current DAC because decoding it through the PC is pain in the ass.
I've always wanted a DTS bitstreamer for movies but could never find one.. until now!

I realize this setup is probably crap compared to your $500 setups but my current income is under the poverty line.
I'll be lucky if I can even manage to this current plan.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Ok so both the AD900x and the HD600 are acceptable options.
> 
> Any thoughts on a pair of AKG K701s?


Well I own the Q701s (pretty much the exact same thing) and I am looking to upgrade to the HD600s, so that should tell you something right there.


----------



## Tsar

I thought you owned the HD650's?

Also that is a very nice DAC.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol but there's so many reasonably priced sets of k701s floating around head-fi! My wallet is gonna really hate me come next week.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Why thank you *Tips hat*
> 
> I don't understand what the hell they were thinking when they chose the colours for the HD598's. I am sure there is some marketing guff behind it.
> 
> I actually did more research for my headphones than my PC. Also when I get my HD650's and take some photo's I will show you some Jems of my LP collection.


I honestly don't mind the color of the HD598, but the materials they used are just plain awful.

I would have liked to have seen the 598 headphones use the same drivers as the HD580s. The sound quality is not bad per say, but to me sennheiser could have done a much better job at that price point.

Another thing is that the pads on the headband are not comfy at all. they are a dense leather material. It feels kind of plasticy and a bit too hard.

Here is how I see it. Sennheiser had the HD580s, but they originally cost way to much for the common person to afford. Quite frankly, they were just horribly over priced.

Sennheiser tried to then make more affordable headphones...........and screwed it up plus they still had a pretty big price tag. Then Senn came out with the 595s after a while, and they were OK. They are pretty much the same thing more or less as the 598.

Then they took the 595s and had my grandmothers house vomit on them, and thus the 598s were born.

Honestly, If you are looking for good headphones from senn, and you are willing to save up. The ONLY look at the HD580, HD600, HD650, HD700, HD800, and for the really high end... the HE60 and HE90. Everything else is sort of a wash or over priced.


----------



## Tsar

Wait,

So the HD580's use better drivers than the HD595's? What kind of naming scheme is that?

The looks of the 595s are really nice with the curves but the 598 colours....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol but there's so many reasonably priced sets of k701s floating around head-fi! My wallet is gonna really hate me come next week.


Well I would be more than happy to sell you my Q701s for 150.

IF and only IF you sit at your PC long enough with an equalizer, you can make the K701, Q701, K702s sound pretty good.

They sound pretty good already, but I really like to urge people to add in a little bass and tone down the highs to smooth out the sound.

Oh, and before I forget. DO NOT BUY THE K701 IN PARTICULAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They are only worth maybe ~140-150 and yet because the headphones are discontinued, the market has inflated the cost of those headphones to beyond stupid prices.

Just on headroom alone (store for headphones), the Q701s new are 300, the K701s are 350, and the K702s are 350. So you can see that the headphones that have the same sound but are in production are cheaper than the outgoing K701. The K701s are even the same price as their predecessor so you know that the K701s are not the headphone to buy from an fiscal standpoint.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Wait,
> 
> So the HD580's use better drivers than the HD595's? What kind of naming scheme is that?
> 
> The looks of the 595s are really nice with the curves but the 598 colours....


595s are newer...that is about it.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/very-important-sennheiser-hd-580-hd-600-and-hd-650-page-3

I have never heard the HD580s with a metal grill on it. I am very tempted to pick up a pair and swap the grills to hear the difference.


----------



## RatPatrol01

BTW how is the comfort and general value of Grados? I am a bit wary that they look like on-ears rather than over-ears, and also that they are supposedly best for rock music, but they look so cool and the modding potential has caught my curiosity.


----------



## Tsar

What kind of EQ'ing should I look to do on the HD650's?

Also any recommended EQing software?

Cheers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 595s are newer...that is about it.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/very-important-sennheiser-hd-580-hd-600-and-hd-650-page-3
> 
> I have never heard the HD580s with a metal grill on it. I am very tempted to pick up a pair and swap the grills to hear the difference.


I am very sure you got it the wrong way around HD 595 are far older i bought mine in 2007 and there was no 598 at the time think it was in 2010 or 2011 they showed up


----------



## RatPatrol01

I think Tjj226 Angel meant the 595s are newer than 580s, not 598s


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> BTW how is the comfort and general value of Grados? I am a bit wary that they look like on-ears rather than over-ears, and also that they are supposedly best for rock music, but they look so cool and the modding potential has caught my curiosity.


I personally found them really nice on my head but others complain about comfort.

By the way get ready for tj226 Angle to intercept you on the Grados as he did with me


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I think Tjj226 Angel meant the 595s are newer than 580s, not 598s


Could be me that misunderstood if so then sory


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What kind of EQ'ing should I look to do on the HD650's?
> Cheers.


None, the HD650s are a love or hate kind of headphone. If you find them too dark then try the HD600s. I wish they were priced with the HD600.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am very sure you got it the wrong way around HD 595 are far older i bought mine in 2007 and there was no 598 at the time think it was in 2010 or 2011 they showed up


Far older than what?

The HD580 can out anywhere from 1993-1995. (I am finding conflicting info, but I think we can say it is safe to say that they came from the early 90's)

Then came the 595 (I am still searching for the date, but lets assume 2005 ish just for good measure)

Then came the 598s which were almost a refresh of the 595s.

As far as I can tell, we seem to agree on that timeline. Maybe I got mixed up an got the headphone numbers wrong and said the 598s can before the 595s?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Far older than what?
> 
> The HD580 can out anywhere from 1993-1995. (I am finding conflicting info, but I think we can say it is safe to say that they came from the early 90's)
> 
> Then came the 595 (I am still searching for the date, but lets assume 2005 ish just for good measure)
> 
> Then came the 598s which were almost a refresh of the 595s.
> 
> As far as I can tell, we seem to agree on that timeline. Maybe I got mixed up an got the headphone numbers wrong and said the 598s can before the 595s?


I understood it as you said the HD 598 came first and then 595 thats what you said

But you both agree that it was 595 and then 598


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> BTW how is the comfort and general value of Grados? I am a bit wary that they look like on-ears rather than over-ears, and also that they are supposedly best for rock music, but they look so cool and the modding potential has caught my curiosity.


Depends on which one you are referring to, and if you keep them stock or not. Below are my opinions about ONLY the stock headphones. You can use mods like the "comfy grado mod" to make the grados just as comfy as any other headphones.

The SR60/80i ehhhhhh no. If you can tolerate them for more than 30 minutes, then I am convinced you have no nerve endings in your ears. You can get replacement pads for these that will improve comfort, but even still, they are not very pleasant.

The SR225/325 are slightly worse for me. The metal driver rests right on my ear, so after a while it starts to get too uncomfortable for me to keep listening too.

In my opinion, all of these headphones are harsh, the bass is a bit funky and unnatural, and the sound stage sounds a bit weird.

Again, you can always mod these headphones and make them sound any way you want them too, but the flip side is that you do run the risk of damaging your headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What kind of EQ'ing should I look to do on the HD650's?
> 
> Also any recommended EQing software?
> 
> Cheers.


None. The HD650s/600s/580s just need to be loved.

The only thing to keep in mind is that these headphones are going to get a lot of their sound signature from the amp, dac, and in your case, record player. If something sounds bright or weird, it is most likely your source and not your headphones.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Goddamnit, they sent me a FiiO E11 instead of an E07k


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Goddamnit, they sent me a FiiO E11 instead of an E07k


Good. Send it back and let them keep their crappy product.

If kenny does not take the audio engine D1 I linked a couple posts ago, then get that.

(((If you haven't noticed, I hate FiiO stuff. It sounds really sterile and plain.)))


----------



## RatPatrol01

What about that Topping TP30?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> What about that Topping TP30?


Again, the two things are different. The topping is a speaker amp with a little dac inside. My point to kenny about the topping was that it is a good amp, but a meh dac.

If you had the intention of upgrading your dac later, then great. If not, then go for the D1.

The D1 has optical which I feel is better than USB, the dac is much more open, and the amp sounds a lot more like an Asgard.

I only recommend the topping amps to people in particular circumstances. Not only that, but I had no idea that the D1 would sell so low. Normally I try to see people get 150-160 for a used D1 which not only is stupid considering that a new D1 is 170, but it would have been out of kenny's price range.

I just wanted to make sure that he did not directly stick and amp on his mobo.

This all being said. If you need a cheap headphone AND speaker amp, then the t30 (or t31 if you would like a remote) might not be a bad choice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> BTW how is the comfort and general value of Grados? I am a bit wary that they look like on-ears rather than over-ears, and also that they are supposedly best for rock music, but they look so cool and the modding potential has caught my curiosity.


After a couple weeks with my HD600 now, I prefer them to the SR325is. Better separation, detail, and not as harsh. Keep in mind I never minded the 'harshness' of the Grados, but the Asgard 2 pushed them just a notch too high for me. Regardless, the HD600 I think would be a better choice for rock over the HD650. If the HD650 has an even darker (warm and veiled highs) sound like they say it does, I can't see it enjoyable for certain genres. Then again, I have no experience with them to say whether or not this is fact.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Ok here's a weird question, thoughts on the Sony X over and on ears? The MDR-X10 and MDR-X05 specifically. Im at best buy trying them and kinda like em. Hell even the MDRV55s feel and sound kinda nice.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Nvm, apparently they are artificially bassy


----------



## pLuhhmm

Just bought these: LG HSS-F420 Quadbeat SE White.

Going to take forever to get here tho... They're suppose to be really good.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I thought the HD/HE 580/600/650/60/90 and HD 5X5/XX8 were designed by different engineering teams.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I thought the HD/HE 580/600/650/60/90 and HD 5X5/XX8 were designed by different engineering teams.


The does not surprise me in the least. In fact it really seams like the people that made the better headphones seemed to be locked away in a basement where they were supposed to perfect these headphones and the team that made the 555, 595, 598, and the 400 series really seemed to be more interested in leaving the office early vs making quality headphones if you catch my drift.

In fact, I would really be surprised if the two engineering teams even talked to each other over the years.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Nvm, apparently they are artificially bassy


While I agree, I do have to say to take the experience of auditioning headphones at best buy with a massive grain of salt. The headphones have been abused so much, and unless you can plug your MP3 player directly into the headphones, then you are not getting a accurate sense of how the headphones sound.

I have not been to best buy in.............forever. If you like really bassy things, try to see if the have any Vmoda headphones. I doubt they have them since best buy would not be able to sell any beats by dre headphones, but you might get lucky.

If you like smooth, and natural sound, then HD600 all the way (again, it still depends if you like the fit)


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol all the closed back sennheisers I tried at best buy felt absolutely terrible. Headphones of interest they had there were pioneer hdj 500s and 1500s, and AiAiAu TMA-1 studios. I'm kinda curious about the TMA-1 studios as they had the smaller TMA-1 DJs that felt awful because they were on ears but sounded winderful


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol all the closed back sennheisers I tried at best buy felt absolutely terrible. Headphones of interest they had there were pioneer hdj 500s and 1500s, and AiAiAu TMA-1 studios. I'm kinda curious about the TMA-1 studios as they had the smaller TMA-1 DJs that felt awful because they were on ears but sounded winderful


I personally really liked the AKG K550 myself. If you mentioned it before, I apologize, but what sort of sound signature are you looking for?


----------



## RatPatrol01

I'm looking to spend around ~$250 on over ears suited for edm music, but without being artificially bassy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm looking to spend around ~$250 on over ears suited for edm music, but without being artificially bassy.


I recommend personally, either a DT770 or AKG K550 then.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend personally, either a DT770 or AKG K550 then.


Forgot to mention I'd prefer open, though I could be convinced to go closed.

I think I'm gonna wait til next paycheck and just blow a bunch of it on either HD 600s or AD900xs and a Schiit modi magni set unless I could do better in terms of amp and DAC for $200.

Also I'm really leaning towards the AD900xs despite all the love for the HD 600s, I just love my AD700s so much that the idea of the same but better is hard to walk away from.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Not to double post but the plot has thickened...Amazon has used Pioneer HDJ-2000s for $170 via warehouse deals...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The does not surprise me in the least. In fact it really seams like the people that made the better headphones seemed to be locked away in a basement where they were supposed to perfect these headphones and the team that made the 555, 595, 598, and the 400 series really seemed to be more interested in leaving the office early vs making quality headphones if you catch my drift.
> 
> In fact, I would really be surprised if the two engineering teams even talked to each other over the years.


I heard the HD 800 was from a different engineering team as well..

Just scooped up a Stax SRM-T1 for $250. Owner modded it to bypass the volume control and act like a Stax power amp with higher-end RCAs. Since I already have a preamp in my DAC/integrated it was impossible to pass up. I definitely have to reterminate the HE60 or find an adapter for it but [email protected] hasn't responded to my inquiry yet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Not to double post but the plot has thickened...Amazon has used Pioneer HDJ-2000s for $170 via warehouse deals...


The plot does NOT thicken. If ANYTHING, join kenny and look at the DT990s.

You MIGHT want to also look at the HE-400s. (these are fairly heavy. Not terrible, but it takes some time to get used to them...maybe 2-3 hours)

HD600s ftw though.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hah not a fan of the Pioneers?

Honestly I'm at the pint where I just wanna pull the trigger on Q701s, HD 598s(despite everything, the price is only $180), Beyerdynamic custom one pros, or Denon DH1100s...the demon of instant gratification is pulling me towards an impulse buy

EDIT: I could maybe swing the DT990 32 ohm version but I'd prefer not to


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hah not a fan of the Pioneers?
> 
> Honestly I'm at the pint where I just wanna pull the trigger on Q701s, HD 598s(despite everything, the price is only $180), Beyerdynamic custom one pros, or Denon DH1100s...the demon of instant gratification is pulling me towards an impulse buy
> 
> EDIT: I could maybe swing the DT990 32 ohm version but I'd prefer not to


TBH IDK if I am or not. Here is what I can say at this point. I have not seen or heard about them in any hi-fi environment, so my hopes for them are not high. If you think they are worth your money, then go try and give them a second listen. Try to go find a week day early in the morning to give them a fair shot. If you like them, and they don't hurt your budget, then great. If you think there are better options that you can afford than go with something else.

I am not a fan of closed headphones. Friend satchel might be able to give you a more articulate response here. I PERSONALLY find that the custom one pros are more boomy and muddy than the DT770s. I actually like the DT770s for what they are and how much they cost. I find that they are not as boomy as some closed back headphones, but those custom one pros I little put on for 3 seconds and then ripped them off of my head as fast as possible. I hate boomy and unnatural bass. You on the other hand might like it for your type of music.

Have you heard the Q701s? The reason I ask is because I do not remember seeing them at best buy. I personally think they are pretty good for the price, but that is because I have EQed them juuuuuuusssst right.

If you want them cheap and save money, then I am your guy.

If you want to chose something else there is this really great headphone. Idk if you have heard of it, but it is called the HD600 and I really think you would enjoy them.







jk.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hahaha basically at this point the HD600s, used or otherwise, are outta the budget









So here we are, the Q701s or the HD 598s, I'm willing to fiddle with the EQ to get good sound outta Q701s, but I'm also curious how you seem to be the only person around downtalking the HD 598s









TBH, I get the feeling I'll be happy with either, as atm I'm not all that picky about audio, but I'd like to learn to be. Much like how an Athlon II taught methe basics of overclocking, a Phenom II showed me how to get the best out of a CPU, and my FX-6300 is letting me run wild with that knowledge, the AD700s taught me that headphones matter more than I thought, now I want headphones that can teach me what kind of sound I am looking for and what is possible with proper equipment and settings, then I can move onto something serious and really enjoy what I learn, thats my thought process if it helps differentiate between the two at all. Things are beginning to tip in favor of the AKGs lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hahaha basically at this point the HD600s, used or otherwise, are outta the budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are, the Q701s or the HD 598s, I'm willing to fiddle with the EQ to get good sound outta Q701s, but I'm also curious how you seem to be the only person around downtalking the HD 598s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I get the feeling I'll be happy with either, as atm I'm not all that picky about audio, but I'd like to learn to be. Much like how an Athlon II taught methe basics of overclocking, a Phenom II showed me how to get the best out of a CPU, and my FX-6300 is letting me run wild with that knowledge, the AD700s taught me that headphones matter more than I thought, now I want headphones that can teach me what kind of sound I am looking for and what is possible with proper equipment and settings, then I can move onto something serious and really enjoy what I learn, thats my thought process if it helps differentiate between the two at all. Things are beginning to tip in favor of the AKGs lol.


The only reason I down talk the 598s is because they are probably one of the most over hyped headphones AND the fact that you can find used 595s for cheaper and have pretty mcuh the same sound quality.

You can find the 595s for fairly cheap, and they will also give you decent performance. The issue I have with sennheiser in general is the price to performance ratio is WAYYYYYY off center. Senn. products are massively over priced. It was only about a month ago...ish that razer dog cam out with the 100 dollars off sale that made the HD600 in particular really affordable. That is the only reason I praise them more now than before is because of the price drop. Otherwise, I would probably not recommend senn. at all.

I hear what you are saying, and if that is the case, then maybe the Q701s, DT880s, or AD900x is for you. Eventually everyone ends up with HE-500s, HD800s, LCD2s, and if you enjoy rubbing your wealth in my face...the HE60s. Isn't that right friend satchel?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Goddamnit, they sent me a FiiO E11 instead of an E07k
> 
> 
> 
> Good. Send it back and let them keep their crappy product.
> 
> If kenny does not take the audio engine D1 I linked a couple posts ago, then get that.
> 
> (((If you haven't noticed, I hate FiiO stuff. It sounds really sterile and plain.)))
Click to expand...

You'd probably have a heart attack if you listened with my Earforce DSS setup.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You'd probably have a heart attack if you listened with my Earforce DSS setup.


Lol.

I look at price to performance though in these types of cases though. If your device has Ok performance for very little $$$, then it is not bad.

To me, something is bad when it does not perform as well or performs exactly the same as something cheaper.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> You'd probably have a heart attack if you listened with my Earforce DSS setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I look at price to performance though in these types of cases though. If your device has Ok performance for very little $$$, then it is not bad.
> 
> To me, something is bad when it does not perform as well or performs exactly the same as something cheaper.
Click to expand...

Well compare price point to price point. New to new OR if possible used to used. Not new to used.
I'm not saying used isn't good because it is. Just don't compare apples to oranges.

So what beats a FiiO D07 DAC at $50 new?

I'm almost positive nothing beats the Schiit Magni for amps.

Also my Earforce DSS is made by Turlebeach... I think anything would beat it.


----------



## Tsar

Quick early morning question,

What are the main difference between the HD600's and the HD650's?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Pro900 from ultrasone - edm kings
And yes the akg 550/1 does great for edm


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Well compare price point to price point. New to new OR if possible used to used. Not new to used.
> I'm not saying used isn't good because it is. Just don't compare apples to oranges.
> 
> So what beats a FiiO D07 DAC at $50 new?
> 
> I'm almost positive nothing beats the Schiit Magni for amps.


Although I do not like FiiO, the D03K is essentially the same dac for 20 bucks cheaper. From what I have read, the big difference, is the the D07 supports multi channel sound. How it does that I will never know.

"""FiiO's D07 digital analog converter removes the need for an expensive stereo upgrade by translating nearly any digital audio format, including 5.1 and 7.1, from your TV's optical SPDIF or coaxial digital outputs into ol' fashioned analog stereo audio via 3.5mm or left/right RCA outputs."""

I guess it says that it will accept a 5.1 signal and convert it into stereo? *shrug*

That said, neither of these dacs were meant for music anyways. They both kind of suck and that is because they were intended for the TV. In fact that is how I got my hands on the D3. My neighbor has a new TV and it has optical out. We bought this thing, and now he just needs a speaker amp that I am working on. He tried the D3 on my system and decided to go with the D07. I bought the D3 from him since I was still waiting for my dac to arrive. The D07 sounds identical.

These were made for people who just needed a cheap down and dirty solution.

Personally, if you have a PC and only 50 bucks in your pocket for a dac, get a sound card. Neither the D3 or the D07 is any better than a simple asus DGX, and with the DGX you at least get some cool software that allows you to customize your sound.

The ONLY difference would be the instead of RCA out, you would have to spend an extra 2-3 bucks on a 3.5 to RCA cable.

Schiit magni is hard to beat for 100 bucks exactly. For 30 bucks more, you can get the O2,

There are even more options if you wish to combine your dac an amp budget to get something like the audio engine D1 which is a dac and amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Quick early morning question,
> 
> What are the main difference between the HD600's and the HD650's?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pro900 from ultrasone - edm kings
> And yes the akg 550/1 does great for edm


Hah those are way outta my price range! The AKG K550s look alright but I'm really more interested in the open backs

So I think I'm gonna get the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohms unless anyone objects? I can get them new for $170, just didn't seem em before because amazon named them oddly. Anyone have any thoughts? If these aren't a good choice I'm just buying Q701s and being done with it lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The beyers are bassy, the akg are flat line neutral response. Two different headphones. Fyi the beyers are closed back in case you were confused lol


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol as far as I can tell, and according to all the reference material I can find, they are open?


----------



## Stickeelion

Hey guys I'm looking at getting a Corsair 2000 Headset, It's $130 where I am, I was wondering what your opinions would be on that headphone, The reviews so far say it's good but I would like a second opinion. I don't really care for the wireless function of it but it's a real nice bonus, I also don't use a soundcard if that makes any different


----------



## RatPatrol01

I'm a big fan of buying a good pair of headphones and sticking on a modmic or zalman ZM1 instead of buying a headset. You just get better value that way IMO.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm a big fan of buying a good pair of headphones and sticking on a modmic or zalman ZM1 instead of buying a headset. You just get better value that way IMO.


I listen to music mostly through my speakers so they will pretty much only be used for gaming (not that much as I'm quite busy) and personally I would rather an all in one headset. I like stuff to sound good but I'm not a complete audiophile like you guys.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Eh I'd still recommend AD700s and a Zalman ZM1, buy the headphones used and you are looking at a great gaming setup for less than $100


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The beyers are bassy, the akg are flat line neutral response. Two different headphones. Fyi the beyers are closed back in case you were confused lol


The DT880, DT990, and many more beyer headphones are open. The problem is that their sound stage is not as big as most open headphones and their bass is accentuated. In fact the bass is right on the borderline of sounding muddy. The bass is ever so inaccurate, and tends to tread on the lower end of the high frequencies. They are still a great headphones though. All things considered it is a valiant effort at offering more bassy and open headphones.

And since when have AKGs been flat line or neutral? Are you saying that they are more neutral compared to the beyerdynamics?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> I listen to music mostly through my speakers so they will pretty much only be used for gaming (not that much as I'm quite busy) and personally I would rather an all in one headset. I like stuff to sound good but I'm not a complete audiophile like you guys.


Good headphones will provide better separation and immersion than a headset. Eg easier to pick out footsteps. There's also the problem of tuning with a headset, where the bass pumps up explosions to a point where it can be more difficult to hear other sounds.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I ended up buying the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohms btw, I'm down with the trade of soundstage for bass considering my music tastes, especially when they are $30 less for new ones than the other two options were used. Probably gonna grab a Schiit modi and magni as well in the next 1-3 weeks, unless there's a better DAC and amp combo for ~$200? Other things I was looking at were the Audioengine D1 and the Hifiman EF2A


----------



## Tsar

Amazon finally delived my stuff....well half of it.

RatPatrol01- Glad you got yourself some headphones from what I have read they are great, I wish it took me such a short amount of time to get my pair, I have looked at so many headphones its insane. The HiFiman amp is a tube amp so the sound is going to be a lot different to a solid state amp such as the Magni but you do get the option to mess around with tube swapping.

But for a whole set up I don't think the Magni/Modi can be beaten for that price (Although I am sure I am wrong)

No idea on the Audioengine however.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Amazon finally delived my stuff....well half of it.
> 
> RatPatrol01- Glad you got yourself some headphones from what I have read they are great, I wish it took me such a short amount of time to get my pair, I have looked at so many headphones its insane. The HiFiman amp is a tube amp so the sound is going to be a lot different to a solid state amp such as the Magni but you do get the option to mess around with tube swapping.
> 
> But for a whole set up I don't think the Magni/Modi can be beaten for that price (Although I am sure I am wrong)
> 
> No idea on the Audioengine however.


Magni/Modi combo cannot be beat for the same price.
The only issue it has is that is USB only (no SPDIF) meaning it can only be used on a PC *and* it's pretty bad in conjuction with low impedance head phones which the Sennheiser budget line-up borders (HD 595... etc.).

The Audioengine D1 is probably almost right up there with Magni/Modi but is meant as an all-in-one combo.

The Magni/Modi combo can switch out either component for better upgrades down the line.

Also the Magni/Modi setup is around $215 shipped and the Audioengine D1 is $170 shipped. Almost a $50 difference.

To me personally, I see the Magni/Modi as a stepping stone into the expensive world of audiophile. I see the Audioengine as non-stepping stone to get into the Audiophile category without taking out loans in the future.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol all the closed back sennheisers I tried at best buy felt absolutely terrible. Headphones of interest they had there were pioneer hdj 500s and 1500s, and AiAiAu TMA-1 studios. I'm kinda curious about the TMA-1 studios as they had the smaller TMA-1 DJs that felt awful because they were on ears but sounded winderful


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm looking to spend around ~$250 on over ears suited for edm music, but without being artificially bassy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend personally, either a DT770 or AKG K550 then.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Forgot to mention I'd prefer open, though I could be convinced to go closed.
> 
> I think I'm gonna wait til next paycheck and just blow a bunch of it on either HD 600s or AD900xs and a Schiit modi magni set unless I could do better in terms of amp and DAC for $200.
> 
> Also I'm really leaning towards the AD900xs despite all the love for the HD 600s, I just love my AD700s so much that the idea of the same but better is hard to walk away from.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hahaha basically at this point the HD600s, used or otherwise, are outta the budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here we are, the Q701s or the HD 598s, I'm willing to fiddle with the EQ to get good sound outta Q701s, but I'm also curious how you seem to be the only person around downtalking the HD 598s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, I get the feeling I'll be happy with either, as atm I'm not all that picky about audio, but I'd like to learn to be. Much like how an Athlon II taught methe basics of overclocking, a Phenom II showed me how to get the best out of a CPU, and my FX-6300 is letting me run wild with that knowledge, the AD700s taught me that headphones matter more than I thought, now I want headphones that can teach me what kind of sound I am looking for and what is possible with proper equipment and settings, then I can move onto something serious and really enjoy what I learn, thats my thought process if it helps differentiate between the two at all. Things are beginning to tip in favor of the AKGs lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I ended up buying the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohms btw, I'm down with the trade of soundstage for bass considering my music tastes, especially when they are $30 less for new ones than the other two options were used. Probably gonna grab a Schiit modi and magni as well in the next 1-3 weeks, unless there's a better DAC and amp combo for ~$200? Other things I was looking at were the Audioengine D1 and the Hifiman EF2A


I had a bunch of stuff to reply to the above quotes, but you did a good job on your choice. And that M&M combo will be a good choice down the line. I'm curious to know how you like them once you get them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only reason I down talk the 598s is because they are probably one of the most over hyped headphones AND the fact that you can find used 595s for cheaper and have pretty mcuh the same sound quality.
> 
> You can find the 595s for fairly cheap, and they will also give you decent performance. The issue I have with sennheiser in general is the price to performance ratio is WAYYYYYY off center. Senn. products are massively over priced. It was only about a month ago...ish that razer dog cam out with the 100 dollars off sale that made the HD600 in particular really affordable. That is the only reason I praise them more now than before is because of the price drop. Otherwise, I would probably not recommend senn. at all.
> 
> I hear what you are saying, and if that is the case, then maybe the Q701s, DT880s, or AD900x is for you. Eventually everyone ends up with HE-500s, HD800s, LCD2s, and if you enjoy rubbing your wealth in my face...the HE60s. Isn't that right friend satchel?


Just FYI, the coupon for the HD600 was for 20% off ($80), not $100. The $100 one didn't work.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had a bunch of stuff to reply to the above quotes, but you did a good job on your choice. And that M&M combo will be a good choice down the line. I'm curious to know how you like them once you get them.
> Just FYI, the coupon for the HD600 was for 20% off ($80), not $100. The $100 one didn't work.


God damn it.

The one thing I do not get about these types of sales is why they simply don't just drop the price oh the headphones that they want to price lower. Why does it have to be some stupid code that only works on "some" models.


----------



## Tsar

Well my day just got a little better.

Just checked my personal copy of "Please Please Me" is not a re issue but in fact a 4th Pressing.

Which makes it worth a lot more. Admittedly it is no 1st pressing but it is nice to know it is not a re-issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> God damn it.
> 
> The one thing I do not get about these types of sales is why they simply don't just drop the price oh the headphones that they want to price lower. Why does it have to be some stupid code that only works on "some" models.


Yeah, it would have been an even easier choice at $300, but still worth it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well my day just got a little better.
> 
> Just checked my personal copy of "Please Please Me" is not a re issue but in fact a 4th Pressing.
> 
> Which makes it worth a lot more. Admittedly it is no 1st pressing but it is nice to know it is not a re-issue.


My mom still has her signed (paul) Abbey Road 1st pressing. You jelly









Of course it never sees the light of day along with my signed (jimmy page) led zeppelin houses of the holy and a couple others.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hey, I'm looking into buying one of the Mezze headphones more specifically the Mezze 88 classics. I like their style a lot. So are they worth their price? And will I need a sound courd for these? Their empedance is 36 Ohms. Thanks.


----------



## RatPatrol01

They look like the style over performance type of headphones, and doubt you would be getting $310 of performance out of them, but then again that's just my impression at a glance


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hey, I'm looking into buying one of the Mezze headphones more specifically the Mezze 88 classics. I like their style a lot. So are they worth their price? And will I need a sound courd for these? Their empedance is 36 Ohms. Thanks.


There is another post where some one did a bunch of research on the mezze headphones and found that they are re branded OEM I have to run out the door to go fix a few computers, but I will get you the info later on.

If anything, look at the Ath-A900x.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My mom still has her signed (paul) Abbey Road 1st pressing. You jelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it never sees the light of day along with my signed (jimmy page) led zeppelin houses of the holy and a couple others.


Very... Very... Jelly.

I was looking at signed Queen albums (Including Freddie) which were £2000..... One day I will own a signed Queen record.


----------



## Deano12345

Sad day guys. My Turbines finally died


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There is another post where some one did a bunch of research on the mezze headphones and found that they are re branded OEM I have to run out the door to go fix a few computers, but I will get you the info later on.
> 
> If anything, look at the Ath-A900x.


Yes I saw the esmooth headphones and they look very alike







I'm just looking for very comfy headphones with a timeless design. And I like wood, there aren't many headphones that are pretty or ooze class or quality. But prove me wrong by all means.


----------



## RatPatrol01

It'd take a considerable investment of time and effort but you could get some grado's and mod them, replacing the cups with wooden ones is pretty common.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/119314/post-your-grado-mods


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Sad day guys. My Turbines finally died


Sadness... what are you replacing them with? Another set of Turbines or something else?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sadness... what are you replacing them with? Another set of Turbines or something else?


I'm thinking Shure 215's, tried a freinds and I like them, plus they're 25% off on Amazon at the moment. Furutech cable here for them too. Nothing too fancy for the moment !


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes I saw the esmooth headphones and they look very alike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just looking for very comfy headphones with a timeless design. And I like wood, there aren't many headphones that are pretty or ooze class or quality. But prove me wrong by all means.


I hadn't heard of them but they certainly look nice. I'm a big fan of woodcups.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I hadn't heard of them but they certainly look nice. I'm a big fan of woodcups.


Yea they are very new in the audio business apparently. I like the matte wood a lot, not a fan of the glossy wood. And each set is different, because every tree is different. You could have a dark set or a bit lighter wood. If you know Logan from teksyndicate he did some reviews on Mezze products and he likes them quite a bit.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yea they are very new in the audio business apparently. I like the matte wood a lot, not a fan of the glossy wood. And each set is different, because every tree is different. You could have a dark set or a bit lighter wood. If you know Logan from teksyndicate he did some reviews on Mezze products and he likes them quite a bit.


Matte is probably the way to go with wood cups. My Thunderpants are glossy and in hindsight I should have gone matte.

Tyll measured a pair of the 88s
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MezeClassics88.pdf
"Meze kindly sent in two pairs of headphones, the 88 Classic circumaural and the 66 Classic supra-aural. Very pretty and nicely made, but the sound and measurements show a somewhat colored can. Sorry, not going to make the review list."


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Headphones and wooden cups are just one of those matches made in heaven, like:

- PB&J
- Mash potatoes and gravy
- Chicken and Frying Pan


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Headphones and wooden cups are just one of those matches made in heaven, like:
> 
> - PB&J
> - Mash potatoes and gravy
> - Chicken and Frying Pan


As an British person the idea of Peanut Better and Jelly (Jam) doesn't seem like a nice idea.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> As an British person the idea of Peanut Better and Jelly (Jam) doesn't seem like a nice idea.


Pork blood and oatmeal is a bad idea. PBJ is a great idea, you just haven't tried it yet







.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> As an British person the idea of Peanut Better and Jelly (Jam) doesn't seem like a nice idea.


I'm not a fan but my girlfriend is. I like them individually but not together.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Matte is probably the way to go with wood cups. My Thunderpants are glossy and in hindsight I should have gone matte.
> 
> Tyll measured a pair of the 88s
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MezeClassics88.pdf
> "Meze kindly sent in two pairs of headphones, the 88 Classic circumaural and the 66 Classic supra-aural. Very pretty and nicely made, but the sound and measurements show a somewhat colored can. Sorry, not going to make the review list."


What does colored can means? I have some 80 euro WeSC on ear headphones for 3 years now and I like their sound very much, they get very uncomfy after 1-2 hours though, but to many audiophiles standards they are probably overpriced bottom barrel junk







I just want some classy comfy headphones for music of all kinds and gaming, movies.JUst all round use really.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> What does colored can means? I have some 80 euro WeSC on ear headphones for 3 years now and I like their sound very much, they get very uncomfy after 1-2 hours though, but to many audiophiles standards they are probably overpriced bottom barrel junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want some classy comfy headphones for music of all kinds and gaming, movies.JUst all round use really.


"neutral" headphones try to reproduce the signal being sent to them as accurately as possible. "colored" headphones would add something, such as extra bass.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Matte is probably the way to go with wood cups. My Thunderpants are glossy and in hindsight I should have gone matte.
> 
> Tyll measured a pair of the 88s
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/MezeClassics88.pdf
> "Meze kindly sent in two pairs of headphones, the 88 Classic circumaural and the 66 Classic supra-aural. Very pretty and nicely made, but the sound and measurements show a somewhat colored can. Sorry, not going to make the review list."
> 
> 
> 
> What does colored can means? I have some 80 euro WeSC on ear headphones for 3 years now and I like their sound very much, they get very uncomfy after 1-2 hours though, but to many audiophiles standards they are probably overpriced bottom barrel junk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want some classy comfy headphones for music of all kinds and gaming, movies.JUst all round use really.
Click to expand...

Most people (including Tyll, it seems, from what I read on IF) use the term negatively. It means some deviated response, maybe something a little unnatural or biased. Very roughly, like seeing the world through tinted glasses-whatever that might mean to you. Usually (but not necessarily always) it's a significant deviation in the frequency response from what people expect or what's "correct" in some sense.

In this case, based on IF measurements, it looks like the 88 Classic has some shelved (too quiet) treble and upper mids relative to bass and lower mids. If that's the kind of sound you want, it could be pretty decent for you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The one thing I do not get about these types of sales is why they simply don't just drop the price oh the headphones that they want to price lower. Why does it have to be some stupid code that only works on "some" models.


By making it a "rebate" code they provide a loophole against minimum advertised price policies, allowing them to sell the product to end-users at a reduced cost while maintaining good standing with the manufacturer.

Worked out retermination to Stax Pro -- for less than a Benjamin _including_ the Stax->HEV70 adapter. Sending them off next week before I leave on vacation so I'll have a Sennheiser HE60 in 5pin and Stax SRM-T1 waiting for me when I get back. Picking up my brand new earpads and headpad tomorrow.


----------



## pLuhhmm

You know what I think is the best? Beats by Dre!

/stirspot

Anyway, I think I'm moving away from headphones and more to speakers. Since I've gotten my AV40s a while back I hardly touch my headphones anymore. I finally got a job though, so maybe I'll invest once more into some $300+ headphones and call it good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Extracting stock cables from UE Triple.Fi 10 has got to be the biggest PITA process in the world. 20 minutes later after my fingers were all sore and my finger nails feel like they were being simultaneously ripped out and bent back, I have finally disconnected them... Now I am trying to figure out if I want copper or silver/copper hybrid replacement cable and how long.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Eh I'd still recommend AD700s and a Zalman ZM1, buy the headphones used and you are looking at a great gaming setup for less than $100


Less than $100, maybe in america but over here I can only get AD700's for $150 which is already more expensive than the $130 headset, any other suggestions? otherwise I'll probably get the Corsair 2000 headset


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> Less than $100, maybe in america but over here I can only get AD700's for $150 which is already more expensive than the $130 headset, any other suggestions? otherwise I'll probably get the Corsair 2000 headset


TBH, you might be better off posting a thread for help. Us headphones enthusiasts tend to not think very highly of headsets since we use our headphones for music playback and SQ is of high priority, so our advice may be a biased in terms of what to get. I personally would never, ever recommend headsets as well, only headphones and dedicated mic.


----------



## Stickeelion

I'll go and do that then OC'ing Noob

Cheers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I decided to go with the basic copper cable for my TF10.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Sad day guys. My Turbines finally died


As in Monster Turbines? What version?

If regular Monster Turbines, then not a sad day







. You can now upgrade to something good







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Extracting stock cables from UE Triple.Fi 10 has got to be the biggest PITA process in the world. 20 minutes later after my fingers were all sore and my finger nails feel like they were being simultaneously ripped out and bent back, I have finally disconnected them... Now I am trying to figure out if I want copper or silver/copper hybrid replacement cable and how long.


Haha, did you try adding a small amount of heat to the areas? They're not hard usually unless they've never been taken out (which is usually always the case). But some simple heat (blow dryer on 'cool') should even be adequate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I decided to go with the basic copper cable for my TF10.


Where'd you get it from and how much?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where'd you get it from and how much?


http://hplaudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66

$85 shipped

BTW... do you guys think I should get a Cowon i9, Cowon C2, or Sony E475? If you have another suggestion, please share!


----------



## Tsar

I suppose this is kind of a headphone question,

Do any of you suffer from Tinnitus of any sort?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> As in Monster Turbines? What version?
> 
> If regular Monster Turbines, then not a sad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can now upgrade to something good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep, regular Turbines, had them for years (before I got into PC's and audio. Years of daily use, in and out of pockets etc. take its toll. Ordered some Shure 215's as a stop gap for now, thinking I may go for custom IEM's in the future when I have more money !


----------



## RatPatrol01

I feel like a little kid waiting to get outta work so I can play with my dt990s...doesn't help that I have nothing to do today...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Why did you go the shure route? Completely different sound from what you're used to. Unless that's what you're looking for...
You should have gotten then pro Golds


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I feel like a little kid waiting to get outta work so I can play with my dt990s...doesn't help that I have nothing to do today...


You could just do what I did and get a horrible, horrible ear infection so you get to not go to work (Even better with sick pay)

Admittedly I can't hear much but at least you can wait for the delivery to happen.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol sadly I haven't been at my job long enough to get any paid sick days


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why did you go the shure route? Completely different sound from what you're used to. Unless that's what you're looking for...
> You should have gotten then pro Golds


I had a pair of Shure 115's years ago, before the Turbines and quite liked them, tried a friends 215's and I actually like the sound quite a lot. I was always neutral of the sound from the Turbines, never disliked or loved it really ! Price is the other factor. 90 quid got me the 215's and the Furutech cable. The Golds are 200+ over here


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm in the UK too mate! Fair enough


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to figure out my next DAP purchase. I gave my Cowon J3 to my dad as he heads to India and I am trying to figure out if I want a Cowon C2, Sony E475, Cowon i9, or try and find a Cowon J3/S9 used. If you have any other suggestions guys, please let me know.


----------



## Tsar

What is the maximum length for a phono cable without amping?

I am setting up my record collection and record player in a new room tomorrow and I might need to run out and grab a longer cable.

Also (This may sound silly) on the back of my record player I have 4 phono outputs. one set says "Speaker" and the other "Line out".

What one should I connect to my receiver? I have a feeling its "Line Out".

Thanks.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So these DT990s are awesome, the amount of clarity and separation compared to the AD700s is dramatic to say the least, unfortunately my ASUS Xonar DG isn't really powerful enough an amp to drive them. I have my volume maxed and I still only get a bit above talking volume. Guess it's time to start saving for the modi and magni!


----------



## mikeaj

Is there a reason why nobody considers the Magni by itself, even if they have something better than onboard to feed it?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://hplaudio.com/store/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=66
> 
> $85 shipped
> 
> BTW... do you guys think I should get a Cowon i9, Cowon C2, or Sony E475? If you have another suggestion, please share!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out my next DAP purchase. I gave my Cowon J3 to my dad as he heads to India and I am trying to figure out if I want a Cowon C2, Sony E475, Cowon i9, or try and find a Cowon J3/S9 used. If you have any other suggestions guys, please let me know.


Not bad. $80-100 seems to be the normal price for the custom cables. They look really good, too.

I had a Cowon U3 back in the day and it was my first 'premium' MP3 player. Loved that thing to death. If Cowon products are anything like they were back then, then I'd say you can't go wrong with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I suppose this is kind of a headphone question,
> 
> Do any of you suffer from Tinnitus of any sort?


Not a stupid question







. I don't, thankfully, but I've heard it isn't pleasant. After having a good read about it, I started going to all concerts with ear plugs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Yep, regular Turbines, had them for years (before I got into PC's and audio. Years of daily use, in and out of pockets etc. take its toll. Ordered some Shure 215's as a stop gap for now, thinking I may go for custom IEM's in the future when I have more money !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why did you go the shure route? Completely different sound from what you're used to. Unless that's what you're looking for...
> You should have gotten then pro Golds


I was thinking the same thing as TD, but since you know you like them, go for it. I got my regular Turbines for $50 a pop. My girlfriend's pair started falling apart about 5-6 months after we got them. My pair, though, are doing pretty great. I only use them as a last resort pair, though. I wish I had spent the $100 or so for the copper or gold pair when they had that great sale back then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So these DT990s are awesome, the amount of clarity and separation compared to the AD700s is dramatic to say the least, unfortunately my ASUS Xonar DG isn't really powerful enough an amp to drive them. I have my volume maxed and I still only get a bit above talking volume. Guess it's time to start saving for the modi and magni!


Good choice







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish there was a museum for audiophile stuff where we can just go and try out all the headphones, DAC's, and amps available in the world...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish there was a museum for audiophile stuff where we can just go and try out all the headphones, DAC's, and amps available in the world...


What would that cost? ~10 mil? Charge an entrance fee of ~5 bucks. It is doable I suppose. They have dumber and more expensive museums, so I guess this wouldn't be a bad idea.

On another note

I am kind of a western electric fan if you had not noticed. I found these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-WESTERN-ELECTRIC-LOW-IMPEDANCE-HEADPHONE-MODEL-528-CLEAN-/251292382021?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a82317345

They look pretty cool. I would not be looking for audio quality, but more for decoration. Any thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What would that cost? ~10 mil? Charge an entrance fee of ~5 bucks. It is doable I suppose. They have dumber and more expensive museums, so I guess this wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> On another note
> 
> I am kind of a western electric fan if you had not noticed. I found these http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-WESTERN-ELECTRIC-LOW-IMPEDANCE-HEADPHONE-MODEL-528-CLEAN-/251292382021?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item3a82317345
> 
> They look pretty cool. I would not be looking for audio quality, but more for decoration. Any thoughts?


It wouldn't be that much I don't think. Not to mention, most headphone companies would probably sponsor them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It wouldn't be that much I don't think. Not to mention, most headphone companies would probably sponsor them.


True.

If I ever win the lotto, I might make this happen


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wish there was a museum for audiophile stuff where we can just go and try out all the headphones, DAC's, and amps available in the world...


Just stop by this guys house


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Just stop by this guys house


*Knock Knock* Hello kind sir. I saw a picture of all your pretty headphones and stuff and I was wondering if I could pay to check them out. Sir? Wait! Please don't call the cops! I swear I am not a stalker!"


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^Truly^^^^.......wait for it .........







...........AWEsome!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Wow that's crazy


----------



## RatPatrol01

Urrrrrgh these DT990s are killin me, all I can think about is how good they could sound if properly amped, upgrading audio is even more adicting than a PC!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Urrrrrgh these DT990s are killin me, all I can think about is how good they could sound if properly amped, upgrading audio is even more adicting than a PC!


Yeup. This is where all the PC upgrade addicts go to when they are done with their PCs


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Would anyone hear be interested in helping me start an OCN Headphone and Earphones YT Channel?


----------



## RatPatrol01

It's also weird how much I like the Beyer's purely for being really ugly, first pair of headphones I've owned that give the impression they look how they do because engineering, rather than because pretty.

EDIT: OC'ing noob, I may be new to legit audio stuff but I'd love to help


----------



## snoball

Quick question for you guys. I listen to drum and bass and I am looking to purchase some headphones for on the go. I use SR850s on my PC and like the sound they give for the genre. Is there a *closed* back headphone that can produce similar?

For some reason I am really eyeing up the Sennheiser HD 25 1 II.

I'm new to this stuff, good audio equip, be kind.









Current mobile setup is just some Sennheiser CX150s. I have Sony DR-ZX701s but hate how they sound. Gave em to my sister, only had $35 invested in them.

Edit: I use public transit for get to work and college so I need minimal sound leak. I also have a Fiio E6 so I have some amp ability although I am always forgeting the charge the bugger.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup. This is where all the PC upgrade addicts go to when they are done with their PCs


----------



## digitally

does anyone own the Beyerdynamic DTX 501p?i tried this earphones at the classical/jazz section when i was in HMV and i was surprised on how it sounds dispite how small the cans look and how cheap it is (SGD$129).
how well DTX501p fare against other genre like EDM, hiphop, rock?? I'm interested in buying this to replace my 4-5 months old ATH CKS77


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*


I made the mistake of saying "I am going to build my PC in march and not buy anything expensive this year"
3 months later I have brought £200 headphones and I am going to buy a Magni/Modi set up.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. I listen to drum and bass and I am looking to purchase some headphones for on the go. I use SR850s on my PC and like the sound they give for the genre. Is there a *closed* back headphone that can produce similar?
> 
> For some reason I am really eyeing up the Sennheiser HD 25 1 II.
> 
> I'm new to this stuff, good audio equip, be kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current mobile setup is just some Sennheiser CX150s. I have Sony DR-ZX701s but hate how they sound. Gave em to my sister, only had $35 invested in them.
> 
> Edit: I use public transit for get to work and college so I need minimal sound leak. I also have a Fiio E6 so I have some amp ability although I am always forgeting the charge the bugger.


I had those *CX150'*s and they were ok. I just got *Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55BK* for Father day and they are much better. I'm an old school drummer so I hear what your saying about drums being the key component when I hear music. The ATH-CKM55BK are very detailed sound that brings a very punctual bass sound without being muffled, siding a bit toward clarity. A punctual bass that doesn't muddy any of the mid or highs. I'd say the mids really stand out in front and the highs do not pierce. You get the punch without blurring all the other music even listening to very hard fast music.

The buds are bigger and give these a close to headphone sound without any need for amplification on my iPhone for them to fully be themselves.. It comes with a shorter wire with extension option. Different size buds for ears that will fit your ears like a glove. Even though they are heavier than the CX150's they do not fall out. Not sure about exercise with them but for everything else no problem. Seems they are getting better as I burn them in. 12.5 driver at 104 dB/mW spec.

If I had to pick at one CON about them it would be the 3.5mm connector which is straight out rather than the curve I fell in love with the CX150's which hug the side of the iPhone rather than stick right out. I really like that after having them and got used to it. However if you use the extension, which I do not, the 3.5mm connector does curve.

They normally sell for $65 I was looking for something that's good but not so good I can't wear to bed or shove in my pocket in fear I'll damage them somehow. If I find a reason to spend more I may try the AKG K375's I was looking at but that's twice the price almost.

Hope you find what your looking for with so many choices.

Edit - This is my take on them....and I'm still learning from the main members here every day...so it's a noob audiophile point of view.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Well I went with Sennheiser HD 558 and Audioengine D1 for a total of about $220 shipped.

Can I use this to power the device straight from an outlet... or would it just be a waste of money?

Everyone says that USB power is inferior to "wall" power.


----------



## Tsar

Good choice on both accounts,

I would think that using USB power would be easier than a mains outlet. I can also imagine that USB would be cleaner power than a wall outlet as it would have less interference.


----------



## mikeaj

Nah, USB power is pretty noisy because of all the fast-switching stuff inside a computer. You can't expect to get clean +5 V and ground from a computer mainboard, not next to everything else that's going on.

But this is something that everybody knows, so every USB audio product (unless maybe a $2 eBay special) is going to have a reasonable amount of filtering of the power and/or circuits that aren't as sensitive to the kind of power supply rail noise that it would see.

So, as with wall-powered audio devices, it's about the design more than anything else. I wouldn't try to overgeneralize based on things that the designers are accounting for anyway.

By the way, you probably want a pigtail 6.3 mm -> 3.5 mm adapter to use with those headphones unless you think having a relatively long and heavy plug hanging off a long adapter hanging off a 3.5 mm audio jack is a great idea.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Nah, USB power is pretty noisy because of all the fast-switching stuff inside a computer. You can't expect to get clean +5 V and ground from a computer mainboard, not next to everything else that's going on.
> 
> But this is something that everybody knows, so every USB audio product (unless maybe a $2 eBay special) is going to have a reasonable amount of filtering of the power and/or circuits that aren't as sensitive to the kind of power supply rail noise that it would see.
> 
> So, as with wall-powered audio devices, it's about the design more than anything else. I wouldn't try to overgeneralize based on things that the designers are accounting for anyway.
> 
> By the way, you probably want a pigtail 6.3 mm -> 3.5 mm adapter to use with those headphones unless you think having a relatively long and heavy plug hanging off a long adapter hanging off a 3.5 mm audio jack is a great idea.


Thanks for clearing that up, I really didn't figure the interference from the PC.

Also I would ditto the second point, the amount of times I have seen 3.5mm jacks rammed into 3.5 sockets after adapters have snapped and you are left with a chunk of metal stuck in your expensive audio equipment.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Nah, USB power is pretty noisy because of all the fast-switching stuff inside a computer. You can't expect to get clean +5 V and ground from a computer mainboard, not next to everything else that's going on.
> 
> But this is something that everybody knows, so every USB audio product (unless maybe a $2 eBay special) is going to have a reasonable amount of filtering of the power and/or circuits that aren't as sensitive to the kind of power supply rail noise that it would see.
> 
> So, as with wall-powered audio devices, it's about the design more than anything else. I wouldn't try to overgeneralize based on things that the designers are accounting for anyway.
> 
> By the way, you probably want a pigtail 6.3 mm -> 3.5 mm adapter to use with those headphones unless you think having a relatively long and heavy plug hanging off a long adapter hanging off a 3.5 mm audio jack is a great idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clearing that up, I really didn't figure the interference from the PC.
> 
> Also I would ditto the second point, the amount of times I have seen 3.5mm jacks rammed into 3.5 sockets after adapters have snapped and you are left with a chunk of metal stuck in your expensive audio equipment.
Click to expand...

Well you kind of skipped over my question...









Anyways the D1 fell through.
I'm eyeing the FiiO E10 Olympus now, which comes sells for about half the price of even.
edit: The reviews for it suck.

As for the adapter, I don't need it. I have everything sitting up on a desk so gravity doesn't mess with it.


----------



## Tsar

There are mixed opinions about FiiO products. Some will say they are amazing other will say they are dull.

From Head-Fi they seem to be mostly positive http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-e10/reviews

Not sure what country you are from so I can't really talk about prices of other amps.

I think the best advice I can give is to maybe not go for the E10.

What is the source that you are plugging the amp to??


----------



## kennyparker1337

I really, really want the MM combo but I don't have enough for both right now.

I was thinking of getting the Magni and just using it with my onboard DAC for right now.
(Yeah, I know the treason.)
Then if I find the onboard DAC lacking enough, or if I just have $100 to spare on one paycheck, I could get the Modi.

I don't really want a FiiO product because they are made and serviced in China.
The Schiit Magni / Modi is made and serviced in the USA. (Pretty rare these days.)

Here is the Schiit Magni for $106.50 shipped BNIB.
Same exact offer on the Modi.


----------



## Tsar

The Modi isn't needed straight of the bat.

The Magni on its own is going to give you a great sound even if not running of a DAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> I really, really want the MM combo but I don't have enough for both right now.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/669331/schiit-magni

$60 Magni for a start.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/669331/schiit-magni
> 
> $60 Magni for a start.


Its just been sold.

But the Magni will do fine on its own for a while.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would anyone hear be interested in helping me start an OCN Headphone and Earphones YT Channel?


I would actually have quite a bit of fun doing this, too. Not sure what I'd be able to contribute, but I'm down







.


----------



## pez

C-c-c-c-ombo breaker...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know who to call for that


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well.. I am looking for commitments for 10 video reviews, including the one I plan on doing for the LCD-2. Once we get 10, I can run it for about a week and see how it goes. Basically I want to start by aggressively promoting this club and if it is successful, push for forum restructuring again for OCN Audio subforum.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know who to call for that


Having help from someone like you would be awesome and incredibly helpful. Would it potentially interfere with your blog? BTW, I found your blog when looking for reviews on TF10. Good stuff mate!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha cheers buddy. As for interfere, not at all. I can't see why having more content or adding content twice could hurt me in any way.
More so, you have to remember that I do this as a hobby and never as a profit. So I don't run ads, sponsors etc. Just me being always fascinated with technology


----------



## friend'scatdied

If only the vast majority of my equipment wasn't inconveniently out of production.


----------



## RatPatrol01

If I were to run my Xonar DG to the Magni would the amp in the DG mess with it at all?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> If I were to run my Xonar DG to the Magni would the amp in the DG mess with it at all?


With my stx to my receiver it never had an issue. Obviously the situation is slightly different, but the principle should be the same.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Pulled the trigger on a BNIB Magni for $106.50 - 3 day shipping.
Will be used with a Senn HD 595 currently.

Modi will come if needed, in the future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually have quite a bit of fun doing this, too. Not sure what I'd be able to contribute, but I'm down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> OC'ing noob, I may be new to legit audio stuff but I'd love to help


Thanks for you guys interest in this. I am still figuring a couple of things out, but once I flesh out this idea a bit more, I will share the plan with you guys and Totally Dubbed. Working with a friend who is in graphical designing and seeing if we can come up with a nice intro. First impressions are hugely important.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think that the channel should be more educational or review oriented? Introductory or mid to high range?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think that the channel should be more educational or review oriented? Introductory or mid to high range?


The mind is very easy to trick into thinking an inferior product sounds good, due to fancy housing, price tag, and various other factors. I'm not sure if anyone here really knows enough about how audio works to give good education.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The mind is very easy to trick into thinking an inferior product sounds good, due to fancy housing, price tag, and various other factors. I'm not sure if anyone here really knows enough about how audio works to give good education.


I was thinking that as well.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on a BNIB Magni for $106.50 - 3 day shipping.
> Will be used with a Senn HD 595 currently.
> 
> Modi will come if needed, in the future.


Excellent choice, have fun with the new audio set up.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think that the channel should be more educational or review oriented? Introductory or mid to high range?


Well one thing I think we should do is at least attempt to make "reviews" or overviews on the equipment we all have. It's not like we'll have the resources to get our hands on new products to talk about, so we should take advantage of the diversity within our own personal collections.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The mind is very easy to trick into thinking an inferior product sounds good, due to fancy housing, price tag, and various other factors. I'm not sure if anyone here really knows enough about how audio works to give good education.


Probably only mikeaj (sorry for putting you out there), though I have no idea what he owns.

I agree with you that it is nigh impossible to be objective in headphone reviews. There's a difference between subjective impressions and objective lessons but I could see value in both (e.g. a mixture of headphone reviews and educational lessons).

Reviews are fairly self-explanatory.

Educational lessons could cover topics as follows:
Impedance and damping factor
Solid state vs. tubes
OTL vs. SET and other amplifier designs
The paramount measurements of frequency response, distortion, noise
How much or how little your upstream _really_ matters
The advantages or disadvantages of dynamics, iso/orthodynamics, electrostatics and balanced armatures
What is HRTF anyway?
The list goes on and on...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have narrowed down my DAP choices to between Colorfly C3 and Cowon C2... Choices are so hard!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Why not just go with a smartphone?


----------



## Tsar

Hi,
if any of you could help with my record player problem that would be great.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403438/really-strange-record-player-issue

Also I own a pair of HD650's! Finally agreed a price and picking it up on Wednesday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why not just go with a smartphone?


A few reasons. I want:
- A dedicated music player (don't want to use smartphone battery on music)
- Small as possible size without sacrificing long battery life
- Expandable memory via SD or MicroSD card


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks for you guys interest in this. I am still figuring a couple of things out, but once I flesh out this idea a bit more, I will share the plan with you guys and Totally Dubbed. Working with a friend who is in graphical designing and seeing if we can come up with a nice intro. First impressions are hugely important.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think that the channel should be more educational or review oriented? Introductory or mid to high range?


I'm in no position to educate anyone on audio. It's more of a hobby than a learning experience to me. I do enjoy learning new things, but it's not why I got into the hobby. And I'd say intro, all the way to high end would be acceptable.

Needless to say, since the Grados and Beyers do not seem to be selling, I can keep them around for review purposes. I would highly enjoy doing a review on the HD 600 and Asgard 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have narrowed down my DAP choices to between Colorfly C3 and Cowon C2... Choices are so hard!


Cowon!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A few reasons. I want:
> - A dedicated music player (don't want to use smartphone battery on music)
> - Small as possible size without sacrificing long battery life
> - Expandable memory via SD or MicroSD card


This is why I went with the iPhone. There is still not an Android phone that can compete with its battery life AND audio quality. Nexus 4 had a great battery, not so great audio, RAZR M; again, great battery, not so good audio. Of course I don't have expand ability, but that's why I went 64GB. I think all versions of the Note 2 have the Wolfson chips, but it's size is cumbersome to many.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm in no position to educate anyone on audio. It's more of a hobby than a learning experience to me. I do enjoy learning new things, but it's not why I got into the hobby. And I'd say intro, all the way to high end would be acceptable.
> 
> Needless to say, since the Grados and Beyers do not seem to be selling, I can keep them around for review purposes. I would highly enjoy doing a review on the HD 600 and Asgard 2.
> Cowon!
> This is why I went with the iPhone. There is still not an Android phone that can compete with its battery life AND audio quality. Nexus 4 had a great battery, not so great audio, RAZR M; again, great battery, not so good audio. Of course I don't have expand ability, but that's why I went 64GB. I think all versions of the Note 2 have the Wolfson chips, but it's size is cumbersome to many.


After seeing the price of the 64GB version I refuse to believe anything is more expensive.

Hence why I got the 8GB version as I only really call and text on it, and I find iPhones the easier to use than other phones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The Colorfly C3 has better SQ than the Cowon C2, but the C2's UI is a little bit better and has a bigger screen.


----------



## twerk

Can anyone recommend me some IEM's for less than $100, I was looking at the HiFiMAN RE-400. It seem to get praise from most people, thoughts?

http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-RE-400-Performance-In-ear-Headphone/dp/B00AWLEAH6


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me some IEM's for less than $100, I was looking at the HiFiMAN RE-400. It seem to get praise from most people, thoughts?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-RE-400-Performance-In-ear-Headphone/dp/B00AWLEAH6


Etymotic MC5 - $79
Shure SE215 - $99

If you don't mind waiting, sometimes you can find Klipsch X90's for under $100


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Etymotic MC5 - $79
> Shure SE215 - $99
> 
> If you don't mind waiting, sometimes you can find Klipsch X90's for under $100


Thanks







I'll take a look at those.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> After seeing the price of the 64GB version I refuse to believe anything is more expensive.
> 
> Hence why I got the 8GB version as I only really call and text on it, and I find iPhones the easier to use than other phones


Haha I bought mine outright. I always do with my phones. You truly do get what you pay for. But yeah, when I do use audio on the go, it makes my purchase just that much more worth it. Works in my car even.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The Colorfly C3 has better SQ than the Cowon C2, but the C2's UI is a little bit better and has a bigger screen.


Well you already have a smartphone, so why do you care about a screen on an MP3 that you may just queue up songs on and listen to. Functionality over form in this situation, IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I bought mine outright. I always do with my phones. You truly do get what you pay for. But yeah, when I do use audio on the go, it makes my purchase just that much more worth it. Works in my car even.
> Well you already have a smartphone, so why do you care about a screen on an MP3 that you may just queue up songs on and listen to. Functionality over form in this situation, IMO.


I actually had just decided that earlier. Placed an order for a Colorfly C3 with priority shipping. Review will be incoming once I receive it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I actually had just decided that earlier. Placed an order for a Colorfly C3 with priority shipping. Review will be incoming once I receive it.


Good to hear. Just looked it up and it's...unique looking to say the least. It looks like they were making it and were just like "Oh crap, we've got to put a screen on this....erm...we could make it like the Shuffle...?' Lol. I do see it was $40 cheaper, too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A few reasons. I want:
> - A dedicated music player (don't want to use smartphone battery on music)
> - Small as possible size without sacrificing long battery life
> - Expandable memory via SD or MicroSD card


In one word: android
And in a few words: Samsung Galaxy s3/4/1
= removable battery, expandable memory, thinner than most dedicated music players


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In one word: android
> And in a few words: Samsung Galaxy s3/4/1
> = removable battery, expandable memory, thinner than most dedicated music players


In quite a bit more:

US Variants of these phones do not have the Wolfson chip, Android phones tend to have a lot of internal interference, and in many cases, audio clipping.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> In quite a bit more:
> 
> US Variants of these phones do not have the Wolfson chip, Android phones tend to have a lot of internal interference, and in many cases, audio clipping.


Also the price... $400+ for unlocked Galaxy vs $100 for a C3.


----------



## pez

Yeah, that too







.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In one word: android
> And in a few words: Samsung Galaxy s3/4/1
> = removable battery, expandable memory, thinner than most dedicated music players


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> In quite a bit more:
> 
> US Variants of these phones do not have the Wolfson chip, Android phones tend to have a lot of internal interference, and in many cases, audio clipping.


Allow me to add that Android is fully capable of using a USB DAC and most USB DACs far exceed the output quality of any iPhone. That reason alone is enough to convince me to go Android over anything else. When I'm on the go I strap my FiiO E07K to my Galaxy SIII and I get the same audio quality I get at home. One of the greatest Android features, for audiophiles anyway, is USB digital line out.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Allow me to add that Android is fully capable of using a USB DAC and most USB DACs far exceed the output quality of any iPhone. That reason alone is enough to convince me to go Android over anything else. When I'm on the go I strap my FiiO E07K to my Galaxy SIII and I get the same audio quality I get at home. One of the greatest Android features, for audiophiles anyway, is USB digital line out.


Depends at what price ranges you're looking at, but...

Usual caveats, etc., yadda yadda, but here:
http://www.kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5/audio-quality.htm

A lot of cheaper USB DACs do worse than that. But even if that weren't the case... the goal here isn't to string together as many boxes as possible, especially for portable use. It's not usually a real problem to use the player or phone itself as the source.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Allow me to add that Android is fully capable of using a USB DAC and most USB DACs far exceed the output quality of any iPhone. That reason alone is enough to convince me to go Android over anything else. When I'm on the go I strap my FiiO E07K to my Galaxy SIII and I get the same audio quality I get at home. One of the greatest Android features, for audiophiles anyway, is USB digital line out.


While I understand and appreciate the ability of said devices to hook up to an external DAC, I would prefer to retain the extreme portability of a small DAP with a nice pair of IEM's. Thanks for the suggestion guys! I settled for a C3.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yes that's true, but a player is only a player, nothing more.
Can it browse, call, email, text, take pictures, videos?
Hence the price difference.

Just giving you a heads up, as I know a lot of people who say that, because they are locked by their in built batteries in their sheep phones, aka: le iPhone

Ps. As for the wolfson dac: that's true, although if you're going to amp it, then you might as well otg it, via a dac.
Furthermore the s1 didn't have a variance in audio chips: correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Select One

can anyone recommend me a gaming headset w/mic or headset w/clip on mic or maybe with a sound card too for better sound.

thanks


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> can anyone recommend me a gaming headset w/mic or headset w/clip on mic or maybe with a sound card too for better sound.
> 
> thanks


Hi,

What kind of budget do you have in mind?


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What kind of budget do you have in mind?


About $100-$200 but if i can get a cheaper one but still getting a really good sound/quality that will work too. Im not really looking for high end set







)

Thanks


----------



## Tsar

My person recommendation would be to do the following.

Grab a high end set of headphones and get ethier a Zalman clip on mic or a Antlion boom mic.

Do you care about sound leakage? will other people be in the room when you are playing? If so you could look at a set of ATH700X's
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063549&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+technica+A700X

Or if you wanted to splash some more cash get the higher end version the A900X's
http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Audiophile-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B006V386UG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063627&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+technica+A900X

However if you don't mind sound leakage then look at the following-
http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-AMS-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063423&sr=8-2&keywords=DT990 Now with these they won't sound amazing out the box as they will need some amping but they will be fine until you can afford a amp. RatPatrol just got these and seems to love them.

The two mics I recommended:

Zalman - http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063975&sr=8-1&keywords=Zalman+mic

Modmic - http://www.modmic.com/

I am sure other people will have some more suggestions for you


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> My person recommendation would be to do the following.
> 
> Grab a high end set of headphones and get ethier a Zalman clip on mic or a Antlion boom mic.
> 
> Do you care about sound leakage? will other people be in the room when you are playing? If so you could look at a set of ATH700X's
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A700X-Audio-Technica-Headphones/dp/B000E9VKUQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063549&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+technica+A700X
> 
> Or if you wanted to splash some more cash get the higher end version the A900X's
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-A900X-Audiophile-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B006V386UG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063627&sr=8-1&keywords=audio+technica+A900X
> 
> However if you don't mind sound leakage then look at the following-
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-AMS-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063423&sr=8-2&keywords=DT990 Now with these they won't sound amazing out the box as they will need some amping but they will be fine until you can afford a amp. RatPatrol just got these and seems to love them.
> 
> The two mics I recommended:
> 
> Zalman - http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372063975&sr=8-1&keywords=Zalman+mic
> 
> Modmic - http://www.modmic.com/
> 
> I am sure other people will have some more suggestions for you


this one looks nice so with this i dont need to use a sound card to get a beeter sound?

how about the cooler master sirus 5.1


----------



## Tsar

A sound card will give you even batter sound quality.

For starters I would grab a http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-XONAR-Headphone-Audio-Card/dp/B0045JHJSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372065368&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+Xonar

As a starter card.

The problem with headsets like the one you listed and other brands is that they don't give you great sound quality for the money you are paying


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> A sound card will give you even batter sound quality.
> 
> For starters I would grab a http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-XONAR-Headphone-Audio-Card/dp/B0045JHJSS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372065368&sr=8-1&keywords=Asus+Xonar
> 
> As a starter card.
> 
> The problem with headsets like the one you listed and other brands is that they don't give you great sound quality for the money you are paying


Uhm how about a better sound card coz im planning to use it for like forever or this one is still good? Btw can i use the modmic with skype, Ym and somekind oh chatting.


----------



## Tsar

Sure, If you wanted to go all out on a sound card you could grab one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Xonar-Essence-24-bit-192KHz-Interface/dp/B002UVME88/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1372066520&sr=8-4&keywords=asus+xonar

Or one of these - http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Beamforming-Microphone-SB1500/dp/B009ISU33E/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1372066520&sr=8-11&keywords=asus+xonar

The Modmic will work just fine on Skype and other talking programs.

HOWEVER!

I would get this one - http://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-Channel-XONAR_DX-XD-90-YAA060-1UAN00Z/dp/B0017DJXG67

It is the best value.

Also read this - http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Sure, If you wanted to go all out on a sound card you could grab one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Xonar-Essence-24-bit-192KHz-Interface/dp/B002UVME88/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1372066520&sr=8-4&keywords=asus+xonar
> 
> Or one of these - http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Blaster-Beamforming-Microphone-SB1500/dp/B009ISU33E/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1372066520&sr=8-11&keywords=asus+xonar
> 
> The Modmic will work just fine on Skype and other talking programs.
> 
> HOWEVER!
> 
> I would get this one - http://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-Channel-XONAR_DX-XD-90-YAA060-1UAN00Z/dp/B0017DJXG67
> 
> It is the best value.
> 
> Also read this - http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products


The 3rd link is not working what is it so i can just search it and for the headset's the one you recommend is really good with this sound cards?


----------



## Tsar

Here it is http://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-Channel-XONAR_DX-XD-90-YAA060-1UAN00Z/dp/B0017DJXG6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372068389&sr=1-1&keywords=asus+xonar+DX

They would all sound great with the soundcards.


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Here it is http://www.amazon.com/PCI-Express-Channel-XONAR_DX-XD-90-YAA060-1UAN00Z/dp/B0017DJXG6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1372068389&sr=1-1&keywords=asus+xonar+DX
> 
> They would all sound great with the soundcards.


Okay so what you think about this set

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006V386UG/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=audio%20technica%20A900X&qid=1372063627&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0017DJXG6/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?keywords=asus%20xonar%20DX&qid=1372068389&ref_=sr_1_1&s=electronics&sr=1-1

and a ModMic but which ModMic should i get 2.0 or the 3.0?


----------



## Tsar

Looks good.

Get the 3.0 version. My only suggestion would be to hang on just a bit longer in case someone else on the forums comes up with something I didn't think of.


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Get the 3.0 version. My only suggestion would be to hang on just a bit longer in case someone else on the forums comes up with something I didn't think of.


Okay thanks for your help


----------



## RatPatrol01

The Zalman ZM1 is a good alternative to the modmic btw


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> The Zalman ZM1 is a good alternative to the modmic btw


is it true that this mic has a lot of static noise?


----------



## RatPatrol01

I haven't heard any complaints from friends when I use mine. My only warning with the ZM1 is it is very sensitive, and has easily picked up talking and the like going on even outside the room I use it in.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yes that's true, but a player is only a player, nothing more.
> Can it browse, call, email, text, take pictures, videos?
> Hence the price difference.
> 
> Just giving you a heads up, as I know a lot of people who say that, because they are locked by their in built batteries in their sheep phones, aka: le iPhone
> 
> Ps. As for the wolfson dac: that's true, although if you're going to amp it, then you might as well otg it, via a dac.
> Furthermore the s1 didn't have a variance in audio chips: correct me if I'm wrong though.


I understand the additional benefits of using a phone as opposed to a a dedicated DAP. The thing is, I don't want to do any of that on my DAP. For me, my phone is there for phone stuff, internet, browsing, emails, games, and when needed, a backup DAP. For my music enjoyment, I simply want a dedicated DAP where things like WiFi, email, calling, ect is at the bottom rung of my priority list. Also, I really don't want want to use Android. I don't want to start one of those ******ed iPhone VS Galaxy or iOS VS Android, so let's just say my initial experience with Droid devices were poor so I won't be going back to it again. Again, I understand the tangible benefits of using an AiO device, I just don't need any of that for my purposes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok








Out of interest what was your android experience? As I'm what phone did you have and what was it running on?

My gf had a horrible experience herself before she met me with the htc's. I don't blame her not wanting to come back, because I would have microwaved those phones myself, running android lol.
I personally feel the s1 put android on the map.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of interest what was your android experience? As I'm what phone did you have and what was it running on?
> 
> My gf had a horrible experience herself before she met me with the htc's. I don't blame her not wanting to come back, because I would have microwaved those phones myself, running android lol.
> I personally feel the s1 put android on the map.


I had a Verizon HTC Droid Incredible, which was the best option I had the time. Actually had to wait 2 months because the phone was out of stock. It had incredibly poor battery life with the stock battery and was loaded with tons of bloatware from Verizon. The screen also looked crappy and touch response was sluggish. I bought the next battery size up from HTC and battery life improved but was still unable to last more than a work day (8-9 hours) with minimal usage. I rooted it and uninstalled all the shovelware it came with and battery life improved a bit. Customized my home page with widgets and battery life went to hell again so I turned them all off. As far as which OS version I updated to, it was the first one that supported Flash. I understand that with newer versions of Android that performance has improve, but I am already fully invested in (as well as completely enjoying) iOS and can't see myself going back, ever.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Allow me to add that Android is fully capable of using a USB DAC and most USB DACs far exceed the output quality of any iPhone. That reason alone is enough to convince me to go Android over anything else. When I'm on the go I strap my FiiO E07K to my Galaxy SIII and I get the same audio quality I get at home. One of the greatest Android features, for audiophiles anyway, is USB digital line out.


But, without the extra bulk, the iPhone and its' brethren devices do nearly the same. Not to mention, iPod and iPhone line out are superior to most other phones out there, and at that point only requires an amp. Your FiiO is using a Wolfson chip. 5.5G iPod Videos and iPhones (1G) used Wolfson chips. Subtle differences since then, but similar quality without the need for an external DAC in the mix. Furthermore, newer iPods and iPhones use Cirrus Logic chips, which are arguably just as good as the Wolfson chips. It provicdes the iDevices with bone-flat responses, and a 'basement level' noise floor.

Let me put it this way:

You bought the E07K most likely to compensate for a somewhat mediocre DAC that the US GS3 has. In that, you've sacrificed money on the basis of needing a DAC AND Amp. Whereas, a LOD cable and an amp at a price point of $50-100 more gets you multiply better performance (subjective, yet opinions favor my wording). After all, an E07K is a Wolfson chip paired with an 'ok' amp.

At this point you're into the highly subjective part; How it sounds to you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had a Verizon HTC Droid Incredible, which was the best option I had the time. Actually had to wait 2 months because the phone was out of stock. It had incredibly poor battery life with the stock battery and was loaded with tons of bloatware from Verizon. The screen also looked crappy and touch response was sluggish. I bought the next battery size up from HTC and battery life improved but was still unable to last more than a work day (8-9 hours) with minimal usage. I rooted it and uninstalled all the shovelware it came with and battery life improved a bit. Customized my home page with widgets and battery life went to hell again so I turned them all off. As far as which OS version I updated to, it was the first one that supported Flash. I understand that with newer versions of Android that performance has improve, but I am already fully invested in (as well as completely enjoying) iOS and can't see myself going back, ever.


That's how I am too, but it apparently makes us 'sheep'









However, I'm tired of these subtle low blows:

If you have something to say, PM me, or say it here. I don't shoot low blows at something I otherwise enjoy, but I will not hold back to point out flaws in something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will be seeing an audiologist next month to get fitted for custom fittings on the TF10. Kind of anxious about having rubber gunk stuck down my ear though. 0.0


----------



## pez

Haha, how much will he be charging for the impressions? And who are you going through for the fittings?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Austin Hearing Services. I think the visitation and consultation fee is around $50 and I am not sure how much my insurance covers for the procedure and fittings. Will be calling later to find out.


----------



## Select One

is the Steel Series Siberia v2 and a asus xonar a good set for gaming?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

TBH, if you can save up for this an Audio-Technicha AD900 with a Zalman Clip-On Mic. If your absolute limit is around $100 including headphones and mic or headsets is the Siberia headset, then I had fond memories of the Sony MDR-V6 as they were the first pair of "nice" headphones I owned.

EDIT:
I wanted to add that the AD700 requires a medium to large head otherwise it can be kind of "floppy." The sound signature is also best described as airy and sparkly as it is a bit weak on the bass. Soundstage is especially nice for a $100 headphones, which is important for games wither positioning is important.


----------



## HPE1000

I was incredibly bored today so I did the felt mod on my harx700s for no real reason. I don't think it did anything but whatever


----------



## Select One

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TBH, if you can save up for this an Audio-Technicha AD900 with a Zalman Clip-On Mic. If your absolute limit is around $100 including headphones and mic or headsets is the Siberia headset, then I had fond memories of the Sony MDR-V6 as they were the first pair of "nice" headphones I owned.
> 
> EDIT:
> I wanted to add that the AD700 requires a medium to large head otherwise it can be kind of "floppy." The sound signature is also best described as airy and sparkly as it is a bit weak on the bass. Soundstage is especially nice for a $100 headphones, which is important for games wither positioning is important.


Looks like the Mdr-v6 is pretty nice with a clip on zalman mic. Do i need to use a sound card for this?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Select One*
> 
> Looks like the Mdr-v6 is pretty nice with a clip on zalman mic. Do i need to use a sound card for this?


Depends on how you much you enjoy your onboard sound. A Xonar should definitely provide audio improvement over whatever is on your motherboard typically.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Where is our transformer? Aka: bumblebee
Haven't heard from him in ages.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where is our transformer? Aka: bumblebee
> Haven't heard from him in ages.


Last I heard, she was getting busy with school. I just found out that there is 1-2 week wait time for InEarz's IEM remodeling...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was incredibly bored today so I did the felt mod on my harx700s for no real reason. I don't think it did anything but whatever


I always forget I have a pair of these. And what's crazy is that for their price (<$50), they're actually really good 'on-the-cheap' headphones for games and even good enough all-arounders for music. They do look a bit obnoxious, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where is our transformer? Aka: bumblebee
> Haven't heard from him in ages.


She?







She might have pulled a Simca.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last I heard, she was getting busy with school. I just found out that there is 1-2 week wait time for InEarz's IEM remodeling...


Lol. It coooould be worse.

Also, I must be confused:

Is reshelling and what you're doing the same thing, or totally different? I've heard of it and seen the pictures, but never looked too much into it as I'd be sad to be out of a pair of TF10s for a few weeks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Never knew it was a lady! Sorry for that.
As for reshelling, that's when they take the drivers of the tf10, put it in a custom ear mould, then give it to you. Takes usually 2 weeks to turn around


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Never knew it was a lady! Sorry for that.
> As for reshelling, that's when they take the drivers of the tf10, put it in a custom ear mould, then give it to you. Takes usually 2 weeks to turn around


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> She?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She might have pulled a Simca.
> Lol. It coooould be worse.
> 
> Also, I must be confused:
> 
> Is reshelling and what you're doing the same thing, or totally different? I've heard of it and seen the pictures, but never looked too much into it as I'd be sad to be out of a pair of TF10s for a few weeks


I think she posted a pic a while back. In reshelling, they put all the innards into a new molding.


----------



## Tsar

My HD650's are making there way towards me from my Ebay seller.

And I didn't get a half bad deal either


----------



## Axon14

I'm looking for a bluetooth headset with microphone for use while gaming. Any recommendations?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> I'm looking for a bluetooth headset with microphone for use while gaming. Any recommendations?


Does it have to be Bluetooth? Are there no other options?

EDIT - Holy jumping Jesus on a Pogo stick 400 posts! Wow!


----------



## Axon14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Does it have to be Bluetooth? Are there no other options?
> 
> EDIT - Holy jumping Jesus on a Pogo stick 400 posts! Wow!


As long as it has no wires, I don't currrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> 
> 
> My HD650's are making there way towards me from my Ebay seller.
> 
> And I didn't get a half bad deal either


Enjoy 'em !

My 215's should be here tomorrow with any luck, Furutech cable seems to be MIA though


----------



## Tsar

Any particular reason for no wires?

Wireless headsets aren't great. But I will look non the less.


----------



## Crazy9000

Bluetooth audio has latency issues. Terrible for gaming or watching video.


----------



## Tsar

The only decent wireless headphones with a mic I can find are from Turtle Beach..... Which isn't great.

I have no major knowledge in the wireless area. My only idea is to get some wireless Sennhesier headphones and a wireless mic.

Sennhieser do offer this - http://en-uk.sennheiser.com/aviation-headset-pilot-headset-active-noise-cancelling-s1-digital

But that price of that is horrendous.


----------



## Select One

i think its still better to get a wired headphone + clip on mic. Btw is the zalman clip on mic is good? they said it has a lot of static on it? or maybe just grab a sennheiser 360 or 363D?


----------



## Tsar

I have read many people like the Zalman mic, I think it is really a luck of the draw type thing.

However a Modmic would be alot better if you can squeeze it into your budget (I am going to get one after my Amp)


----------



## Axon14

Dang, that's disappointing.


----------



## Crazy9000

Zalman mic doesn't have static, I used to own one and my brother has been using one for years. If someone has static, either the mic is defective or they have a sound card issue (which are pretty common xD).

The quality isn't "amazing" but you really don't need much for voice to sound fine.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I have zero complaints with my Zalman ZM1, friends never have trouble hearing me, it has always worked reliably, and it was dirt cheap.


----------



## Crazy9000

I also recommend thinking of a USB desktop mic. They sound perfectly good, and make it much easier to upgrade to a USB soundcard in the future and not have to worry about if it has a mic port or not.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The main complaint about the zalman mic is that it pics up a lot of ambient noise. For most of us who are playing alone in a room with quiet PC fans, the mic is just fine.

For the few insane people who run delta fans 24/7 at max......ehhhh the zalman mic is probably not for you.


----------



## sugiik

is USB mic still can get the voice FX effect from my soundcard ?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> is USB mic still can get the voice FX effect from my soundcard ?


No, the USB mic would be bypassing the sound card. I'm sure there's software that will alter the voice on USB mics too.

If you find something you want to test if it works with USB mic, I could do that and upload an audio clip or something. Most USB mics use the default windows driver so programs should work the same for all of them.


----------



## biatchi

Just get a regualr mic and stick it into the onboard, it's only voice, it'll be fine imo


----------



## pez

Oh yeah, I picked up OC'ing Noob's HD 650s. Gonna finally determine which of the 6xxs are truly my flavor







. I think it'll be worthy of a review of each and a comparison, too







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh yeah, I picked up OC'ing Noob's HD 650s. Gonna finally determine which of the 6xxs are truly my flavor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think it'll be worthy of a review of each and a comparison, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is a guy on head-fi who wants to trade some HD650s for some HE-500s + $200. So once you are done with the review, I will shoot you the info.


----------



## Select One

how about just grabing a sennheiser 360 or 363D for gaming headset? what you guys think


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There is a guy on head-fi who wants to trade some HD650s for some HE-500s + $200. So once you are done with the review, I will shoot you the info.


Haha, now I just have to make sure I hate the HD 650







. But that is a very enticing offer...


----------



## RatPatrol01

So it's buying time again, and (yet again) I'm torn. I really like the Schiit Magni and Modi, and could order the Magni today and the Modi this weekend, however I also keep eyeing the Hifiman EF2A tube amp/DAC, which would save me some money and I could learn about/play with tubes. To further exacerbate the problem, we have the Audioengine D1, which could also save me some money.

Any advice?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> however I also keep eyeing the Hifiman EF2A tube amp/DAC,
> 
> Any advice?


I looked into the Hifiman EF2A awhile back and a few reviews said that it had little output and then wham, lots of output and there was bad channel imbalance until it was to loud to listen to. Just some input, I would look for some recent reviews, may have been a problem with the intial units or something.


----------



## pez

With Tube Amps, I've learned you get what you pay for. I have no experience with any, but it seems like a standard truth across the spectrum. At your price point, a solid state amp is going to be better. Period.

I obviously have no experience with the D1, but the Magni and Modi are a great match. I think it should be high on your list considering you can try it risk free. And return it if you don't like. I know you're eager to complete your setup, but not being patient will bet you regretful decisions.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So it's buying time again, and (yet again) I'm torn. I really like the Schiit Magni and Modi, and could order the Magni today and the Modi this weekend, however I also keep eyeing the Hifiman EF2A tube amp/DAC, which would save me some money and I could learn about/play with tubes. To further exacerbate the problem, we have the Audioengine D1, which could also save me some money.
> 
> Any advice?


http://www.head-fi.org/t/668521/audioengine-d1-bnib

Cheap, works well, portable, and saves you 100 bucks.

The magni/modi is going to be slightly better, but not 100 bucks better.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Haha good point, guess I'll jump on that


----------



## Tsar

Ladies and Gentlemen.



First feelings....









However they are slightly murky and not clear at the moment but I figure.... and hope that is to do with my source (A laptop) I am playing FLAC though.

Also the box was damaged in transport and one of the corners is split, any idea how to fix that?


----------



## Select One

anybody heard about this product?

http://www.headsetbuddy.com/moov-mic-attachable-boom-microphone/

its like ModMic but this one looks new to me.


----------



## Tsar

I haven't seen that product before.

I wonder if the people at AntLion have.....


----------



## Select One

it looks the same but it is cheaper


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> First feelings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However they are slightly murky and not clear at the moment but I figure.... and hope that is to do with my source (A laptop) I am playing FLAC though.
> 
> Also the box was damaged in transport and one of the corners is split, any idea how to fix that?


When you say your source is a laptop, do you mean you are using onboard sound or USB external sound? Also, are you using any sort of amp at all?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> First feelings....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However they are slightly murky and not clear at the moment but I figure.... and hope that is to do with my source (A laptop) I am playing FLAC though.
> 
> Also the box was damaged in transport and one of the corners is split, any idea how to fix that?


Yeah a laptop won't do much for those headphones.

Is the box even important? You could sit there and get really OCD about things with a hot glue gun and a knife.


----------



## Tsar

I know I know, I am saving up for a Amp as we speak.

But out of the box..... Dear lord yes. My god. Even running MP3's (A cardinal sin) they sound amazing.

As for the box I am going to glue it Saturday. I like it sitting on my desk, it looks expensive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Remember, the HD650 is rated for 300 Ohms, putting it in the high resistance category.


----------



## Tsar

I am actually getting great volume out of it which is surprising for my little Sony Vaio.

A Amp is next in the shopping cart. Do I go with a Magni/Modi or go cheap and get a Audio Engine D1?

Either way they sound great.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I know I know, I am saving up for a Amp as we speak.
> 
> But out of the box..... Dear lord yes. My god. Even running MP3's (A cardinal sin) they sound amazing.
> 
> As for the box I am going to glue it Saturday. I like it sitting on my desk, it looks expensive.


........I know I am going to regret this. Are you ABSOLUTELY positive that you can not solder wires together? Do you have a friend who knows anything about circuits?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp

You can easily build this for ~50 bucks and save up for something with a bit more umph than the M&M combo.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I know I know, I am saving up for a Amp as we speak.
> 
> But out of the box..... Dear lord yes. My god. Even running MP3's (A cardinal sin) they sound amazing.
> 
> As for the box I am going to glue it Saturday. I like it sitting on my desk, it looks expensive.


........I know I am going to regret this. Are you ABSOLUTELY positive that you can not solder wires together? Do you have a friend who knows anything about circuits?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp

You can easily build this for ~50 bucks and save up for something with a bit more umph than the M&M combo.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ........I know I am going to regret this. Are you ABSOLUTELY positive that you can not solder wires together? Do you have a friend who knows anything about circuits?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp
> 
> You can easily build this for ~50 bucks and save up for something with a bit more umph than the M&M combo.


At a loss as to why you would regret it...

Alas no. My friends may be PC orientated but non of them know anything about circuits, nor soldering. I really should learn sometime but until then I will have to buy pre-built. Which I have no problems with.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ........I know I am going to regret this. Are you ABSOLUTELY positive that you can not solder wires together? Do you have a friend who knows anything about circuits?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp
> 
> You can easily build this for ~50 bucks and save up for something with a bit more umph than the M&M combo.










I want to build that


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I am actually getting great volume out of it which is surprising for my little Sony Vaio.
> 
> A Amp is next in the shopping cart. Do I go with a Magni/Modi or go cheap and get a Audio Engine D1?
> 
> Either way they sound great.


Well when the 650s get here today, I will be giving some first impressions on them, which should give you an idea of the sound you could be expecting from a Magni.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well when the 650s get here today, I will be giving some first impressions on them, which should give you an idea of the sound you could be expecting from a Magni.


Thanks, Really loving the sound of just a laptop so I would love to know what they sound like on a proper system.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Thanks, Really loving the sound of just a laptop so I would love to know what they sound like on a proper system.


I was impressed with my HD 600s straight from iPhone 5 (ALAC tracks). Of course the amp made a great deal of improvement, but it goes to show that investing in headphones first is the smarter idea. Congratulations on your purchase







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> At a loss as to why you would regret it...
> 
> Alas no. My friends may be PC orientated but non of them know anything about circuits, nor soldering. I really should learn sometime but until then I will have to buy pre-built. Which I have no problems with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to build that*


While thankfully I think RatPatrol01 can build it, I am concerned about random newbies thinking they can build this with out any prior experience to electronics.


----------



## Tsar

Nothing like a electrocution!

Any other recommended amps? The Audio Engine D1 seems popular.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Remember, the HD650 is rated for 300 Ohms, putting it in the high resistance category.


Which, according to electrical theory, bench tests, some personal impressions in the headphones world (however: with greater or many opposing opinions), and many personal impressions in the speakers world, makes them easier to drive. Higher impedance = less picky / more tolerant / however you want to put it. Aside from getting more volume, that is.

But that doesn't mean that they aren't more resolving in some ways than other headphones, thus maybe allowing you to hear problems easier. Or something like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> But out of the box..... Dear lord yes. My god. Even running MP3's (A cardinal sin) they sound amazing..


As a heretic, it is not my place to judge the sins of others, and I know you're being facetious, but I don't know about that. Twice-transcoded YouTube rips, old audio encoders, etc. can produce some bad sound, but modern high-bitrate lossy should be good enough on almost all recordings to be very good quality unless you know which imperfections to listen for (and quite commonly, even if you do, or better than just "very good"). When people refer to mp3s, in practice that could represent a wide range of possible quality, so it's not much of a qualifier IMHO without additional information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ........I know I am going to regret this. Are you ABSOLUTELY positive that you can not solder wires together? Do you have a friend who knows anything about circuits?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/319231/millett-starving-student-hybrid-amp
> 
> You can easily build this for ~50 bucks and save up for something with a bit more umph than the M&M combo.
> 
> 
> 
> At a loss as to why you would regret it....
Click to expand...

Probably because of later getting called out by a regular stick-in-the-mud (e.g. me) on clarification for how "umph" is defined. See, it just happened! edit: okay, maybe that wasn't it, but there can be multiple reasons for regret in my books.

There are some other projects that can be DIY around $50, but it's looking like that's not an option.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Which, according to electrical theory, bench tests, some personal impressions in the headphones world (however: with greater or many opposing opinions), and many personal impressions in the speakers world, makes them easier to drive. Higher impedance = less picky / more tolerant / however you want to put it. Aside from getting more volume, that is.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that they aren't more resolving in some ways than other headphones, thus maybe allowing you to hear problems easier. Or something like that.
> As a heretic, it is not my place to judge the sins of others, and I know you're being facetious, but I don't know about that. Twice-transcoded YouTube rips, old audio encoders, etc. can produce some bad sound, but modern high-bitrate lossy should be good enough on almost all recordings to be very good quality unless you know which imperfections to listen for (and quite commonly, even if you do, or better than just "very good"). When people refer to mp3s, in practice that could represent a wide range of possible quality, so it's not much of a qualifier IMHO without additional information.
> Probably because of later getting called out by a regular stick-in-the-mud (e.g. me) on clarification for how "umph" is defined. See, it just happened! edit: okay, maybe that wasn't it, but there can be multiple reasons for regret in my books.
> 
> There are some other projects that can be DIY around $50, but it's looking like that's not an option.


Good point, I said that as many people in audio forums simply don't view MP3's as a playable format. Head-Fi is a prime example.

However I did notice a massive range in quality when going from Youtube video to Youtube video even on the same song.

I just can't wait to get a amp to really hear these cans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Always go to hd on YouTube songs, if possible. The quality is better audio wise.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For some people, anything nowadays over 192 kbps sounds comparable TBH. That is not to say that proper FLAC files or 320 kbps MP3 files do not sound better, but the differences are far more subtle and not really anything revolutionary. With high end headphones, source, and amp, you may appreciate the differences more, but again, we are talking subtle differences.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed with the above.
I've stated this many times, I use 256kbps, and I'm completely happy with it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Probably because of later getting called out by a regular stick-in-the-mud (e.g. me) on clarification for how "umph" is defined. See, it just happened! edit: okay, maybe that wasn't it, but there can be multiple reasons for regret in my books.
> 
> There are some other projects that can be DIY around $50, but it's looking like that's not an option.


UMPH: Something with a bit more body, warmth/neutrality, and generally is a bit more smooth.

The M&M combo is not THE best match up for the HD650s. The brightness of the M&M combo can easily be smoothed out by some darker or bassier headphones (in particular the DT770s actually sounded fairly decent for a cheap setup), but the HD650 I am concerned are so neutral that you will be hit with that brightness full force.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> There are some other projects that can be DIY around $50, but it's looking like that's not an option.


Mind pointing me in their direction? I'd love to build a solid state amp myself vs the millet hybrid, since neither me or my electrical engineer father know much about tubes and apparently the tubes used in the starving student have been hunted down near extinction lol


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> UMPH: Something with a bit more body, warmth/neutrality, and generally is a bit more smooth.
> 
> The M&M combo is not THE best match up for the HD650s. The brightness of the M&M combo can easily be smoothed out by some darker or bassier headphones (in particular the DT770s actually sounded fairly decent for a cheap setup), but the HD650 I am concerned are so neutral that you will be hit with that brightness full force.


What would you recommended? I would like to keep it under £250 or even £200 if possible. ($300)

Thanks.


----------



## biatchi

O2 + ODAC


----------



## Tsar

I have looked at that amp before but I need phono inputs.


----------



## biatchi

You could have somebody build you the 'desktop version' of it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Mind pointing me in their direction? I'd love to build a solid state amp myself vs the millet hybrid, since neither me or my electrical engineer father know much about tubes and apparently the tubes used in the starving student have been hunted down near extinction lol


Cmoy is fairly popular.

The tube issue is a non issue. It is pretty straight forward. There are better DIY tube amps than this that I will get to you later (trying to disassemble sisters laptop right this second).

Show your dad this http://diyforums.org/SSMH/tubes/19J6-GE.pdf

If he likes to tinker, this bit of info should be his new best friend.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What would you recommended? I would like to keep it under £250 or even £200 if possible. ($300)
> 
> Thanks.


......find a miraculous deal on a woo WA6?

I am not well enough ingrained into the UK market to find you any good deals.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/668835/schiit-lyr-uk

The Lyr might be an option if you can find them cheap enough.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> There are some other projects that can be DIY around $50, but it's looking like that's not an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Mind pointing me in their direction? I'd love to build a solid state amp myself vs the millet hybrid, since neither me or my electrical engineer father know much about tubes and apparently the tubes used in the starving student have been hunted down near extinction lol
Click to expand...

Hm, I'm really not too much of a DIYer. Off the top of my head, I was thinking of the basic CMoy (under $50) and O2 (if batteries are not used and you rig your own enclosure / faceplate, parts costs including shipping should be just south of $50 IIRC). AMD Mini^3 might be somewhere around $50? Nah, probably higher. The silicon prices are definitely higher than for the O2, which kind of infamously uses "jellybean" tier op amps. There's also the PIMETA V2. All of these have (or had?) PCBs available, which could be more or less interesting, depending on your perspective.

That kind of reminds me... I bought like a fifty-year-old electronics textbook for $2 on a library book sale that has a few topics on vacuum tubes, but it's just been gathering dust. I guess it was mostly bought for giggles and too see others' responses, plus give that ye olde feel to the bookshelf, but oh wells.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I have looked at that amp before but I need phono inputs.


Multiple inputs (and switching?), or just the phono? I mean, adapters work just fine, but there's something to be said for being able to plug stuff in conveniently.


----------



## biatchi

O2 amp £48.59 just need to learn how to use a soldering iron


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Cmoy is fairly popular.
> 
> The tube issue is a non issue. It is pretty straight forward. There are better DIY tube amps than this that I will get to you later (trying to disassemble sisters laptop right this second).
> 
> Show your dad this http://diyforums.org/SSMH/tubes/19J6-GE.pdf
> 
> If he likes to tinker, this bit of info should be his new best friend.


It would seem the caveat with these DIY amps is they all need a power supply that is almost as pricey as the whole amp, think i'm gonna go back to looking at pre-made options. Also pretty sure that Audioengine D1 is sold already, though the seller never messaged me back.

I kinda wanna buy a Topping TP30 and then get a modi or similar later but apparently the TP30 only goes up to 200 Ohms and my DT990s are 250 Ohms


----------



## biatchi

The power supply is pretty much the most important part.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I'm really not too much of a DIYer. Off the top of my head, I was thinking of the basic CMoy (under $50) and O2 (if batteries are not used and you rig your own enclosure / faceplate, parts costs including shipping should be just south of $50 IIRC). AMD Mini^3 might be somewhere around $50? Nah, probably higher. The silicon prices are definitely higher than for the O2, which kind of infamously uses "jellybean" tier op amps. There's also the PIMETA V2. All of these have (or had?) PCBs available, which could be more or less interesting, depending on your perspective.
> 
> That kind of reminds me... I bought like a fifty-year-old electronics textbook for $2 on a library book sale that has a few topics on vacuum tubes, but it's just been gathering dust. I guess it was mostly bought for giggles and too see others' responses, plus give that ye olde feel to the bookshelf, but oh wells.
> Multiple inputs (and switching?), or just the phono? I mean, adapters work just fine, but there's something to be said for being able to plug stuff in conveniently.


It needs to have Phono if possible. Not sure how well a Phono to 3.5mm jack would sound to be honest.


----------



## Ta2punk

My Logitech G930's are dying so I went ahead and pulled the trigger on a pair of Astro A50's. They should be here within a week, hope they are as good as some reviews I have read. First pair of Astros, at least I found a pair for 180 instead of the normal 300 lol.


----------



## biatchi

Just fine. Theoretically the phono is better due to bigger ground plane but in reality the sound the same.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> The power supply is pretty much the most important part.


I'm not trying to say it's a ripoff or anything, if anyone can appreciate the importance of a PSU it's us PC builders







I just mean the reason i was interested was the cost cutting, but I'd rather spend $100 and just get an amp vs spending $40 on parts, $50 on a PSU, then spend time to turn it into a working amp. I was enticed because I at first thought $40 for parts was the whole monetary cost, in which case $40 plus time spent is a great deal potentially.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Just fine. Theoretically the phono is better due to bigger ground plane but in reality the sound the same.


Hmm I didn't expect that. Wouldn't the extra resistance hamper the sound?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> It needs to have Phono if possible. Not sure how well a Phono to 3.5mm jack would sound to be honest.


It sounds the same. Phono might feel nicer and be less liable to snap off. And it doesn't short channels and ground together when plugging in and out (though this is a non-issue for line inputs and outputs, considering the input and output impedances involved there). The contact resistance of a 3.5mm jack is like 0.050 ohms or so. The output impedance of a source may be say 100 ohms, and the input impedance of an amp is commonly say 10,000 ohms.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm not trying to say it's a ripoff or anything, if anyone can appreciate the importance of a PSU it's us PC builders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just mean the reason i was interested was the cost cutting, but I'd rather spend $100 and just get an amp vs spending $40 on parts, $50 on a PSU, then spend time to turn it into a working amp. I was enticed because I at first thought $40 for parts was the whole monetary cost, in which case $40 plus time spent is a great deal potentially.


Power supply importance for audio electronics is usually vastly overstated. It really depends on the design. Some are way more sensitive to power supply issues than others. For some kinds of "zen-like" minimalist boutique designs, some other things with very low power supply rejection ratio, you can get plenty of noise without very particular cleaning up of the power supply. That's not the case for many designs, even cheap ones. For whatever reason (just IMHO, and this is just a limited impression), it's become fashionable in some circles to underengineer the amp and overengineer the power supply to compensate. Beats me.

Most of the DIY designs I listed should have pretty high power supply rejection ratios, and none of those use expensive power supplies anyway.

For some, the majority of the power supply section is on the PCB itself and is part of the listed BOM cost.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> It sounds the same. Phono might feel nicer and be less liable to snap off. And it doesn't short channels and ground together when plugging in and out (though this is a non-issue for line inputs and outputs, considering the input and output impedances involved there). The contact resistance of a 3.5mm jack is like 0.050 ohms or so. The output impedance of a source may be say 100 ohms, and the input impedance of an amp is commonly say 10,000 ohms.
> Power supply importance for audio electronics is usually vastly overstated. It really depends on the design. Some are way more sensitive to power supply issues than others. For some kinds of "zen-like" minimalist boutique designs, some other things with very low power supply rejection ratio, you can get plenty of noise without some cleaning up the power supply. That's not the case for many designs, even cheap ones.
> 
> Most of the DIY designs I listed should have pretty high power supply rejection ratios, and none of those use expensive power supplies anyway.
> 
> For some, the majority of the power supply section is on the PCB itself and is part of the listed BOM cost.


Still very confused Amp wise. I could go for the O2 + Amp but that comes to the same cost as a Magni/Modi amp but that might be too 'bright' apparently.... Any other ideas? *Cries in confused corner*


----------



## mikeaj

I kind of think that people are too amp-obsessed and attribute too much to differences in electronics. I think friend'scatdied and other users have had somewhat similar sentiments, but others disagree.

If you want to use fullsize cans and don't want to spend too much, I'd either get nothing, Schiit Magni, or FiiO E9 (E09K). The latter two have RCA input and 1/4" jack output. Forget everything else, at least for now. Or do whatever it takes to get out of purchasing angst mode and enjoy the music. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I kind of think that people are too amp-obsessed and attribute too much to differences in electronics. I think friend'scatdied and other users have had somewhat similar sentiments, but others disagree.
> 
> If you want to use fullsize cans and don't want to spend too much, I'd either get nothing, Schiit Magni, or FiiO E9 (E09K). The latter two have RCA input and 1/4" jack output. Forget everything else, at least for now. Or do whatever it takes to get out of purchasing angst mode and enjoy the music. That's just my opinion though.


I am really enjoying the cans as they are, but knowing they can be improved is always there.

I think the Modi/Magni set up is going to be the main way or go cheap for a bit and get a Audioengine until I can afford something with more power behind it.

Anyone have any experience with the D1 and the HD650?


----------



## RatPatrol01

My father, in discussing the idea of a DIY amp, mentioned he had some old stereo amps in his basement that probably still work, one of which may be a tube amp! Think I may see what I can rig up using that stuff, it's a long shot but maybe the headphone jack in one of them will run the DT990s nicely, at the very least it should be a fun experiment!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I kind of think that people are too amp-obsessed and attribute too much to differences in electronics. I think friend'scatdied and other users have had somewhat similar sentiments, but others disagree.
> 
> If you want to use fullsize cans and don't want to spend too much, I'd either get nothing, Schiit Magni, or FiiO E9 (E09K). The latter two have RCA input and 1/4" jack output. Forget everything else, at least for now. Or do whatever it takes to get out of purchasing angst mode and enjoy the music. That's just my opinion though.


There can be a big difference going from amp to amp from personal experience, but typically that is more relevant for tube amps. That said, listening to my LCD-2's on my friend's Burson Soloist sounded much better in comparison to my Lyr and former O2. For a lot of headphones though, I would agree with you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> UMPH: Something with a bit more body, warmth/neutrality, and generally is a bit more smooth.
> 
> The M&M combo is not THE best match up for the HD650s. The brightness of the M&M combo can easily be smoothed out by some darker or bassier headphones (in particular the DT770s actually sounded fairly decent for a cheap setup), but the HD650 I am concerned are so neutral that you will be hit with that brightness full force.


I've been using the HD 650s for the past 2 (almost 3 now) hours and have to say it's a good match. It probably isn't the best, and actually has me curious about the Lyr or Valhalla, but it is definitely a step in the right direction. The sound is a bit darker than the HD 600, but I think it's naturally because of the 'better' bass and mids response.

I need to take a break now, but I will definitely be coming back later for a second listen, but I'm definitely preferring the HD 650s to the HD 600s. They are much more forgiving than the 600s, and it's a breath of fresh air considering not all of my music was produced with the utmost of quality in mind. Like many others, I find it hard to say one is better than the other, because that would be ignorant. The HD 600 seem to retain a little more detail, and produce a tighter bass response, while the HD 650 have a better extension in bass, and are darker sounding, resulting in a much better pairing with the A2.


----------



## sidewu

I have just received my Shure SRH440 yesturday. So far so good.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I present to you my mother's Sansui 331 Stereo Receiver:



Needs a good dusting but powers the DT990s exceptionally!


----------



## pez

That is a fantastic album. One of the albums that makes the DT 770 shine.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Do you mean Clarity? It's probably my favorite edm album in a very long time


----------



## biatchi

There are plenty of non technical things that can have an arguably bigger impact on sound than the differences between most amps (SS vs tubes excluded), things like, placement of headphones, mood, tiredness, ambient noise levels in the case of semi/open headphones, temperature too possibly if you were being super anal. It's already been pointed out but don't get too hung up on it, you'll be happy with any of the choices imo. You seem to be leaning towards the Schiit stack so just get that unless you want tubes obviously









Gotta love silver facia'ed (is that even a word?) receivers


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I present to you my mother's Sansui 331 Stereo Receiver:
> 
> 
> 
> Needs a good dusting but powers the DT990s exceptionally!


Not bad...not bad at all









Too bad it wasn't the 1000(a). Those things are worth some $$$$$

I am reading some things about it. A lot of people say to clean the knobs well. From what I can tell, it looks like crud can get into your knobs and cause electrical issues. I am seeing a couple people have been successful at restoring the wood finish.

Certainly a great receiver that can be refurbished into something even greater still.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Do you mean Clarity? It's probably my favorite edm album in a very long time


Indeed. I'm not a general 'EDM' fan, but I really enjoy dubstep. There is something about 'Clarity' though that is just magical. Production quality, rhythm, texture: Everything. I'm sure you're more than aware, but Nero's 'Welcome Reality' is a fantastic listen if you like that particular Zedd album.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not bad...not bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it wasn't the 1000(a). Those things are worth some $$$$$
> 
> I am reading some things about it. A lot of people say to clean the knobs well. From what I can tell, it looks like crud can get into your knobs and cause electrical issues. I am seeing a couple people have been successful at restoring the wood finish.
> 
> Certainly a great receiver that can be refurbished into something even greater still.


That would explain why I get horrible noises if I try to adjust balance









There's also a JVC RX-350 down there but it doesn't seem as pleasantly simple(or as interestingly vintage) as the Sansui, also I think it has an issue with it's display.


----------



## biatchi

Yup you need to clean those pots if they are crackling. Do you have a multimeter to check for dc offset too?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Yup you need to clean those pots if they are crackling. Do you have a multimeter to check for dc offset too?


I do but measure for what now?

Actually I just cleaned all the knobs and they all looked surprisingly good, in fact the whole thing does, only problem I can find is some corrosion on the underside that seems to touch only the case itself and none of the innards.


----------



## biatchi

http://www.wikihow.com/Measure-DC-Offset


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, it's just measuring the output, looking for a (symptom of a) problem. L side output compared to output ground, and R side output compared to ground. Measure with the thing on DC. If you see above something like say 20 mV, that's cause for a bit of concern, though with large-honking high-impedance headphones like those, even that much is probably not a huge deal. I'd just plug in a M/M cable into the output and measure at the end of the connector. Should be easy enough. Tip = L, Ring = R, Sleeve = Ground.

If it's old, maybe it's worth looking around inside and replacing some old capacitors. Go with the same capacitance value usually, higher rated voltage and rated temperature are okay but not lower. Similar series part, decent low-ESR stuff for most things but don't need to go overkill or grab something just because it's expensive.

While you're at it, you can try measuring the output loaded and unloaded with a constant test tone to calculate the output impedance. Not like it's complicated, but I'll skip the explanation because I'm sure you can just ask your dad.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Haha well DC offset out of the speaker connections is ~2 Mv, I'm not gonna bother with the headphone jack, my Dad already says I'm being paranoid


----------



## biatchi

~2mv seems very low.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was able to pick up Pez's Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro today and I found out 2 things:

- I have been incredibly spoiled by my LCD-2's. In fact, it has shaken my confidence in whether or not I can write a justified impression of this pair of headphones. This is my 2nd time auditioning them and I feel significantly less impressed by them. However, I want to stress that this is expected when comparing the listening experience of a sub $200 headphones to a currently $1,100 headphones and when I auditioned them along with the K550 a few years ago I was immensely impressed with them.

- More importantly than my skewed and heavily biased impressions, these headphones have passed the invaluable "bro test"







I let 2 co-workers put them on. You can refer to kitty pic on first post to see the first one's expression after he put them on and plugged them in his iPhone. I told him they were under $200 brand new and he subsequently wrote down the brand and model. The other coworker was impressed though he prefers a less bass heavy headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was able to pick up Pez's Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro today and I found out 2 things:
> 
> - I have been incredibly spoiled by my LCD-2's. In fact, it has shaken my confidence in whether or not I can write a justified impression of this pair of headphones. This is my 2nd time auditioning them and I feel significantly less impressed by them. However, I want to stress that this is expected when comparing the listening experience of a sub $200 headphones to a currently $1,100 headphones and when I auditioned them along with the K550 a few years ago I was immensely impressed with them.
> 
> - More importantly than my skewed and heavily biased impressions, these headphones have passed the invaluable "bro test"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let 2 co-workers put them on. You can refer to kitty pic on first post to see the first one's expression after he put them on and plugged them in his iPhone. I told him they were under $200 brand new and he subsequently wrote down the brand and model. The other coworker was impressed though he prefers a less bass heavy headphones.


I auditioned them twice, and both times I spent ~15 minutes with them. I think they are one of those headphones that would be extremely good......if it were cheaper.

The thing to keep in mind is that they are closed back headphones, and yet, there are some open headphone like qualities about them.

1) sound stage. This is going to be near impossible for you to judge accurately OCN noob because you have indeed been spoiled by the LCD2s







. While the sound stage is not as big as the LCD2s, it is certainly not as small as something like the audio technica M50s. The issue is that the Audio technica ATH-A900x headphones are very close in price to the DT770 and in fact are slightly cheaper. The ATH-A900X I find has a bit more sound stage than the DT770s. The DT770s certainly do not have the best sound stage for the money, but the sound stage is large enough to enjoy your music (if you need closed headphones that is. If you can buy open headphones, then the sound stage on the DT770 won't hold a candle to the main stream open headphones).

2) Treble. The treble is rather smooth and behaved. I had always been expecting a much sharper and harsher treble. The highs are a bit bright, but nothing that will make your ears bleed either. I do not know if it was the particular amp I was using, but some of the highs on the ATH-A900x were pretty piercing. The DT770 seems to handle it a bit better. This was on a schiit magni/modi, so the amp also had some brightness as well. Even still the DT770 did not overly bright like SOME headphones I know of (*cough*Q701s*cough*). Overall I would say the highs are not perfect, but they are certainly better than what I was expecting out of these.

3) Mids. Nope. Too many better options for mids for me to even get into. The mids are present in these headphones, but they are not enjoyable. The upper mids sound a bit too bright, and the mid bass is too bassy.

4) Bass. Ehhhh it is kind of muddy. The base is a bit too loose, and it drown out the mids in some cases. The bass can also be a tad bit boomy depending on the song. Last time I tried these headphones out, I was doing some.....(field testing) shall we say for Pez. Some of my music like norrah jones did not suffer from the bass as much as some of his music did. The boo, was not even a nice clean and crisp boom. It was more like the bass just vomited really loudly on the mids and then asked the highs to clean up the mess.

Even with those problems, the issue is that there is much worse options at a higher price than these (no I am not talking strickly about beats by dre). These ARE closed back headphones, so I was expecting the bass to be a tad boomy.

To me it is one of those cases where these are not the best, nor the worst headphones. They are rugged, comfy, isolate semi-well, aren't too expensive, and have acceptable sound quality given the circumstances. From a sheer listening perspective, eh, I would look elsewhere. But maybe as a portable set of bass head headphones, these are not bad at all.

If you can look for these points when you listen to them again, you might have a better perspective of how good/bad they are.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really wish I had a pair of M50's to do a more accurate comparison. It just sounds so lacking to me right now even if my head knows about the huge price difference. I will try to review its pros and cons tomorrow and see if it feels more fair.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I kind of think that people are too amp-obsessed and attribute too much to differences in electronics. I think friend'scatdied and other users have had somewhat similar sentiments, but others disagree.
> 
> If you want to use fullsize cans and don't want to spend too much, I'd either get nothing, Schiit Magni, or FiiO E9 (E09K). The latter two have RCA input and 1/4" jack output. Forget everything else, at least for now. Or do whatever it takes to get out of purchasing angst mode and enjoy the music. That's just my opinion though.


I wish I could maintain the same level of objectivity for my burgeoning electrostatic gear.







I'll have to do some reading this weekend on terminology like bias voltage, and try to figure out what measurements might explain the dramatic subjective/qualitative differences between the HE60 and every dynamic or isodynamic I've ever heard.

I looked at the measurements of the HE60 vs. HD 800 on InnerFidelity and they look exceedingly similar yet the former doesn't remind me of the latter at all.

In any case, I don't plan on spending more than I did on the SRM-T1 as the definitively "better" (subjectively, ergo specious) options are all significantly above $1000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really wish I had a pair of M50's to do a more accurate comparison. It just sounds so lacking to me right now even if my head knows about the huge price difference. I will try to review its pros and cons tomorrow and see if it feels more fair.


I think the DT 770 is utterly unimpressive for the price. The A900X is better for cheaper, and the DT 880 is positively stunning at twice the price. I had trouble listening to my DT 770 LE while it was in the company of my JH13s, HD 650, and W1000X yet my DT 880s were not shamed even in the presence of the former and the W3000ANV.


----------



## Tsar

While sitting at work today I wondered something and would like your feedback.

When burning in headphones does the type and quality of the music matter? Will it adversely effect the sound?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> While sitting at work today I wondered something and would like your feedback.
> 
> When burning in headphones does the type and quality of the music matter? Will it adversely effect the sound?


I don't think not so much so unless you only listen to one type of music which wouldn't flex the headphones in all directions. I just ran my music library which includes just about everything but jazz and classical. If its your library then the burn in will suit you just fine IMO.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was able to pick up Pez's Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro today and I found out 2 things:
> 
> - I have been incredibly spoiled by my LCD-2's. In fact, it has shaken my confidence in whether or not I can write a justified impression of this pair of headphones. This is my 2nd time auditioning them and I feel significantly less impressed by them. However, I want to stress that this is expected when comparing the listening experience of a sub $200 headphones to a currently $1,100 headphones and when I auditioned them along with the K550 a few years ago I was immensely impressed with them.
> 
> - More importantly than my skewed and heavily biased impressions, these headphones have passed the invaluable "bro test"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let 2 co-workers put them on. You can refer to kitty pic on first post to see the first one's expression after he put them on and plugged them in his iPhone. I told him they were under $200 brand new and he subsequently wrote down the brand and model. The other coworker was impressed though he prefers a less bass heavy headphones.


This is why I'm afraid to put my LEs back on. Especially after hours with the 650s. I'm terrified of trying the Grados again as I kinda want to leave their somewhat lingering love affair intact.

And you're right. Anyone I have ever let try them has just had that awe-inspired expression on their face in the end.

I feel a proper analogy is so:

The DT 770 is like a really fun, small sporty car (think Z-4, S2000). It's fantastic and the first time you drive it (assuming you're not used to the power) is quite brilliant. The HD 600 and 650 are like a 7-series BMW. A bigger, more 'mature' car, but still has the raw power, while giving you a more relaxing journey. I'm thinking the LCD-2 is like a Porsche Cayenne (S/Turbo). Super car performance, sport car-like handling, and a comfy, inoffensive ride when necessary.

Everything is great on it's own level, but once you take that 'Cayenne Turbo' step, a 190BHP car just doesn't feel the same anymore. It's the one reason I'm afraid to test drive certain cars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I auditioned them twice, and both times I spent ~15 minutes with them. I think they are one of those headphones that would be extremely good......if it were cheaper.
> 
> The thing to keep in mind is that they are closed back headphones, and yet, there are some open headphone like qualities about them.
> 
> 1) sound stage. This is going to be near impossible for you to judge accurately OCN noob because you have indeed been spoiled by the LCD2s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . While the sound stage is not as big as the LCD2s, it is certainly not as small as something like the audio technica M50s. The issue is that the Audio technica ATH-A900x headphones are very close in price to the DT770 and in fact are slightly cheaper. The ATH-A900X I find has a bit more sound stage than the DT770s. The DT770s certainly do not have the best sound stage for the money, but the sound stage is large enough to enjoy your music (if you need closed headphones that is. If you can buy open headphones, then the sound stage on the DT770 won't hold a candle to the main stream open headphones).
> 
> 2) Treble. The treble is rather smooth and behaved. I had always been expecting a much sharper and harsher treble. The highs are a bit bright, but nothing that will make your ears bleed either. I do not know if it was the particular amp I was using, but some of the highs on the ATH-A900x were pretty piercing. The DT770 seems to handle it a bit better. This was on a schiit magni/modi, so the amp also had some brightness as well. Even still the DT770 did not overly bright like SOME headphones I know of (*cough*Q701s*cough*). Overall I would say the highs are not perfect, but they are certainly better than what I was expecting out of these.
> 
> 3) Mids. Nope. Too many better options for mids for me to even get into. The mids are present in these headphones, but they are not enjoyable. The upper mids sound a bit too bright, and the mid bass is too bassy.
> 
> 4) Bass. Ehhhh it is kind of muddy. The base is a bit too loose, and it drown out the mids in some cases. The bass can also be a tad bit boomy depending on the song. Last time I tried these headphones out, I was doing some.....(field testing) shall we say for Pez. Some of my music like norrah jones did not suffer from the bass as much as some of his music did. The boo, was not even a nice clean and crisp boom. It was more like the bass just vomited really loudly on the mids and then asked the highs to clean up the mess.
> 
> Even with those problems, the issue is that there is much worse options at a higher price than these (no I am not talking strickly about beats by dre). These ARE closed back headphones, so I was expecting the bass to be a tad boomy.
> 
> To me it is one of those cases where these are not the best, nor the worst headphones. They are rugged, comfy, isolate semi-well, aren't too expensive, and have acceptable sound quality given the circumstances. From a sheer listening perspective, eh, I would look elsewhere. But maybe as a portable set of bass head headphones, these are not bad at all.
> 
> If you can look for these points when you listen to them again, you might have a better perspective of how good/bad they are.


I can't find a thing I disagree with there. At the price point of $150, I think they're a steal, but not when they get so close to the $200 mark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think the DT 770 is utterly unimpressive for the price. The A900X is better for cheaper, and the DT 880 is positively stunning at twice the price. I had trouble listening to my DT 770 LE while it was in the company of my JH13s, HD 650, and W1000X yet my DT 880s were not shamed even in the presence of the former and the W3000ANV.


Most people who like the DT 770 end up not liking the DT 880, and vice-versa. I think the liking you have for the A900 shows that the sound signature of the 770s was never for you







.


----------



## Tsar

I have listen to so much music in the last 24hrs its insane.

Everything sounds different. Also it has made me discover ToTo. I hated them before but now.... not half bad.

Decided I am going to grab a Magni/Modi when I have the chance.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I know how you feel, I spent almost all of last night just listening to stuff. I also ended up ordering a Modi to go with the Sansui 331, my Xonar DG just doesn't cut it now.


----------



## Tsar

I really want a vintage amp but getting the right one is really hard.

That and there seems to be very little knowledge about some of them.

However - I am looking at these currently as a side step to the Magni/Modi

Cambridge Audio Azur 640A Stereo Integrated Amplifier

Technics SU-7300 Intergrated Amplifier

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you are looking for a portable amp, JDS Labs C5 is a nice one. I personally love my Lyr and it's holding off my itch to get a baby Soloist quite well.


----------



## Tsar

Not looking for portable. Its going to stay until I move and then be placed somewhere else.

Trying to keep under £200 if possible. If not I am going with Magni/Modi


----------



## sidewu

Hey OCN!

I had ordered a Xonar DG to upgrade from my on board sound card and I did not look. It's a PCI device. I just ordered the DGX which is PCIe. I will have to sell the Xonar DG locally I guess







.

I also ordered the Pa2v2 amp from Gary. This guy is extremely professional and cares about his customers. I will provide details as soon as I receive the two.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> Hey OCN!
> 
> I had ordered a Xonar DG to upgrade from my on board sound card and I did not look. It's a PCI device. I just ordered the DGX which is PCIe. I will have to sell the Xonar DG locally I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I also ordered the Pa2v2 amp from Gary. This guy is extremely professional and cares about his customers. I will provide details as soon as I receive the two.


Welcome! I purchased a PA2V2 from Gary a long time back and he really is a great guy. I enjoyed it as a portable amp, though I no longer need portable amps since switching back to IEM's.


----------



## Aaranu

I agree, after listening to my HD800s and HD650s i went back and tried out my 770s. Took them off in less then a minute. Bit of a shame.
I now really want to try out a pair of LCD-2s and HE-500s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just placed an order for a custom 4" copper OCC cable for my LCD-2's (they spoil me and I spoil them) as well as a couple of 3ft interconnect cables for my audio setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Correct me if I'm wrong but 4 inches is nothing for a headphone cable...
(That's what she said)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but 4 inches is nothing for a headphone cable...
> (That's what she said)


It's not the size that matters, it's... oh screw it. It was a typo... 4' or 48"


----------



## mikeaj

If it's four inches, it just teaches you how to get up close and intimate with your amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I know...that's what my other half tells me each time....(had to be done).
It's like I shot myself twice there


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LCD-2 and Lyr (I know Lyr is suppose to be the name of a Norse male god), you girls are so sexy!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I agree, after listening to my HD800s and HD650s i went back and tried out my 770s. Took them off in less then a minute. Bit of a shame.
> I now really want to try out a pair of LCD-2s and HE-500s.


Yeah, for now I'm just going to keep them sitting on the back of my stand...looking pretty. I too, really want to try a pair of HE-500s next, but I'm enjoying the HD 650s so much more than the HD 600s that it doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to take the much cheaper, alternative route







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If it's four inches, it just teaches you how to get up close and intimate with your amp.


LOL, if I were to do that with my A2 I'd be in a hot-sweat real quick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, for now I'm just going to keep them sitting on the back of my stand...looking pretty. I too, really want to try a pair of HE-500s next, but I'm enjoying the HD 650s so much more than the HD 600s that it doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to take the much cheaper, alternative route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> LOL, if I were to do that with my A2 I'd be in a hot-sweat real quick.


Look and consider these curves:



You know you want them caressing your ears and hugging your head.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, for now I'm just going to keep them sitting on the back of my stand...looking pretty. I too, really want to try a pair of HE-500s next, but I'm enjoying the HD 650s so much more than the HD 600s that it doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to take the much cheaper, alternative route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> LOL, if I were to do that with my A2 I'd be in a hot-sweat real quick.


I promise you, If you do not like the HE-500s better, I will find the finances to make it up to you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Look and consider these curves:
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want them caressing your ears and hugging your head.


They are very nice







. And don't hate me for saying it, but until I see them in person, I'm not impressed with their choice of wood finish on the LCD-2s. Of course, I personally think the HD 600 are more aesthetically pleasing than the every-so-plain looking HD 650s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I promise you, If you do not like the HE-500s better, I will find the finances to make it up to you.


I hate them. Cough it up...









Regardless, you guys are terrible role models







.

EDIT:

Pic relevant...my own HP pr0n:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They are very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And don't hate me for saying it, but until I see them in person, I'm not impressed with their choice of wood finish on the LCD-2s. Of course, I personally think the HD 600 are more aesthetically pleasing than the every-so-plain looking HD 650s.
> I hate them. Cough it up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless, you guys are terrible role models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Pic relevant...my own HP pr0n:


Those are the bamboo ones, the rosewood ones are a bit more expensive due to decreased availability. I understand the bamboo looks a lot better in person than in the pictures, but preferred the swirly rosewood grain and color myself. Thankfully I got mine before the price hike.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice lcds but I doubt with long periods of usage that they will be really comfortable


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice lcds but I doubt with long periods of usage that they will be really comfortable


Maybe my neck muscles got stronger, but I don't notice anymore.







(since we don't have a flex smiley)


----------



## d3vour3r

just got some Audio Technica ATH-AD900X cans and im powering them with my fiio e17 DAC/amp

OMG sounds sooooo good. wish i made the move to good qual cans earlier.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice lcds but I doubt with long periods of usage that they will be really comfortable


The only real issue is heat. Other than that, not at all really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

With the arrival of my C3 and departure of my J3, I will be offering up my interim DAP Sansa Clip+ 4GB as a freebie come Saturday. I purchased it as a bundle when I bought one for my sister and cousin. It's basically brand new.







If you known anyone who may want one, own headphones, and does not know about our club, please help me point them towards that freebie thread once it opens up. You yourselves may also feel free to participate as well as the only requirement will once again be to only be a club member. Hopefully this will increase our thread activity even further as well as our appearance.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe my neck muscles got stronger, but I don't notice anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (since we don't have a flex smiley)


Haha believe it or not the second day agter getting my AD700s I had a 36 hour stint of intense neckpain, just because the muscles weren't used to bearing any extra weight, and I had been wearing the AD700s for hours on end. It's not a problem anymore and I could probably wear my DT990s for weeks with no issue but it was certainly bizarre at the time.

I think I may buy a gen 1 Zune off ebay, I used to have one and just miss the hell out of it. Only thing holding me back is I'm pretty sure I'd only use it in my car.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I promise you, If you do not like the HE-500s better, I will find the finances to make it up to you.


I had a listen to the HE-500 (for the second time), HM-901, RE-400 and RE-600 last night at the ACGears x HiFiMan event.

Of all the gear the HE-500 impressed me the most with how little it did wrong, especially since it was a better listen than my first occasion hearing it. I might have bought it then and there if it weren't for sales tax nullifying the 10% discount. I'm sure I wouldn't keep it though since it was quite heavy (HE60 has me spoiled in this regard).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oooo looks like a nice freebie, I'll be in for that!
But you shouldn't really be needing to offer things, in order to bring people in. I honestly appreciate that, but don't want you losing money over gathering members.


----------



## Deano12345

Yay







No cable yet, although that should be here later today/monday. Really comfy though, dont really even notice them in my ears


----------



## Tsar

What our the advantages to a IEM? They seem to be very popular.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Whatever the benefits, I can only imagine the soundstage is basically nonexistent.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What our the advantages to a IEM? They seem to be very popular.


I find them more comfortable for running/cycling/gym, than headphones. Just less bulky than carrying my HD25's around I find. The sound isn't as good as either of my cans obviously, but they do sound good to me (I dont think i'd ever bring my 650's out and about








)


----------



## Tsar

I can only imagine that the isolation is the main buying point.


----------



## mikeaj

Small size - easy to carry, doesn't attract as much attention if worn in public

Low weight - easy to carry, could be more comfortable to wear for some people

Doesn't touch outer ear (at least not in the way some headphones do) - could be more comfortable to wear for some people; might give a more consistent seal than headphones for some people

High isolation - on some models, much higher than closed-back headphones, though this is not the case for some models

High volume - on most models, sounds loud even out of a weak source usually; however, many are sensitive to source output impedance or are so loud that they pick up hiss from sources very easily

Small air cavity size from in-ear seal - relatively easy to get pretty full bass response... at least to the eardrums


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The impression of the soundstage being very low is a misconception. Try listening to customs or ciems
and you might wonder why they sound so open versus some headphones.
What Mike said above is correct too.

The main reason I highly rate iems over headphones is simple: I can carry them everywhere IN MY POCKET.


----------



## pez

Even the TF10s have a great soundstage. At least on the level of the HD 650. *At least*.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oooo looks like a nice freebie, I'll be in for that!
> But you shouldn't really be needing to offer things, in order to bring people in. I honestly appreciate that, but don't want you losing money over gathering members.


Let me clarify. I would be giving it away regardless, not because I wanted to promote the club specifically. My parents and elderly relatives cannot see the tiny little screen. That is why I got them iPod Nano's.







Anyways, since I was going to give them away, I decided I might as well do it here and help someone better enjoy their musical experience. Besides, these things can be found often for $20-30, not really worth my time trying to sell them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It has already been said, but IEM's offer:

- Great sound for extremely small form factor
- Usually unassuming appearance as they go in your ear
- Superior passive noise isolation
- Extremely easy to drive by any DAP or source
- Great for usage during physical activities

Can anyone imagine running treadmills or pool tables rocking an LCD-2?


----------



## Tsar

Guys I need some help fast.

I was just sitting here listening to a film (Not a high volume) and suddenly I have a high pitched ringing in my ears. That was half and hour ago.

Should I run to A&E? Really worried I might be going deaf.

Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Guys I need some help fast.
> 
> I was just sitting here listening to a film (Not a high volume) and suddenly I have a high pitched ringing in my ears. That was half and hour ago.
> 
> Should I run to A&E? Really worried I might be going deaf.
> 
> Thanks.


I am guessing this is happening without your headphones on? I would call an audiologist for an emergency to make sure and have someone take you. Problems in hearing can affect your sense of balance and awareness. Is it a ringing like something clapped your ears? Sometimes I personally hear a high pitched ringing when I can in a silent or clean room, but I am not sure if it is caused by pressure or something else though it typically goes away after a while.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Guys I need some help fast.
> 
> I was just sitting here listening to a film (Not a high volume) and suddenly I have a high pitched ringing in my ears. That was half and hour ago.
> 
> Should I run to A&E? Really worried I might be going deaf.
> 
> Thanks.


Wait a bit and see if it goes away, unless its very loud. Could just be from listening too loud. Many people experience it after going to a concert or air show or other loud event.

Be careful with the volumes you play music at and your overall exposure to loud sounds. My friends dad played drums and was overall horrible protecting his hearing and now has tinnitus, he has to sleep with a fan on near his bed to cover the constant ringing he hears at night. He still has a lot of his hearing range but has a ringing in his ears 100% of the time.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Guys I need some help fast.
> 
> I was just sitting here listening to a film (Not a high volume) and suddenly I have a high pitched ringing in my ears. That was half and hour ago.
> 
> Should I run to A&E? Really worried I might be going deaf.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a bit and see if it goes away, unless its very loud. Could just be from listening too loud. Many people experience it after going to a concert or air show or other loud event.
> 
> Be careful with the volumes you play music at and your overall exposure to loud sounds. My friends dad played drums and was overall horrible protecting his hearing and now has tinnitus, he has to sleep with a fan on near his bed to cover the constant ringing he hears at night. He still has a lot of his hearing range but has a ringing in his ears 100% of the time.
Click to expand...

As long as you aren't blasting music at a very loud volume, then you are 99% safe.
The 1% being a weird genetic condition... who knows, but I wouldn't bet money on it.

Every once in a while I get a sudden ringing in my ears.
It goes away in a little bit and that's that.

If the ringing doesn't go away in 12-24 hours you should see a doctor.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The ringing should go in less than 10mins. The ringing comes from your ear either being exposed to loud noises, or your ear getting older and 'letting you know' that, that frequency won't be heard again. When you hear ringing it usually is because your ear is 'giving up' I that frequency. This is human nature, but isn't aided by loud sounds and music. That's why people in loud environments end up deaf faster than people who aren't exposed to loud music. I wouldn't worry about it unless it doesn't stop in 1hr.


----------



## Lazy Bear

Alright guys;

Magni/Modi or Audioengine D1?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally love the way the Schiit stack looks.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Alright guys;
> 
> Magni/Modi or Audioengine D1?


Just had to make the decision.

Audioengine only if you can find one used for a small penny.
If you have to get both new or you find both used, go with Magni / Modi.

I just received the Magni in the mail and it looks super slick and well made.
It's also made and serviced in the USA.

You can order direct from Schiit or Amazon (still directly from Schiit).


----------



## Tsar

Well back from A&E...

Test were done and they think it was because my right ear doesn't ventilate properly. Told to see if it dies down and have to return Wednesday.

Strange thing is I could of had it for years.

That was an adventure.


----------



## Lazy Bear

How does their quality compare? I can get a D1 for 130.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> How does their quality compare? I can get a D1 for 130.


Audioengine is good, but the Magni Modi is hands down best setup @ $200.

If you can afford the extra money, I would go Magni / Modi.


----------



## Lazy Bear

From what I've heard the D1 is warmer than the Magni in terms of amping.

Mostly it seems like the Modi is a better DAC, but the D1 is a better amp.


----------



## sidewu

I just dropped $250 on a new set up and I still feel like its shiet compared to you guys.


----------



## RatPatrol01

My entire setup cost me about $270, though that doesn't really count the free Sansui...


----------



## biatchi

Scored some vintage DT880's on Ebay


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm thinking of going with something completely different; a Hifiman EF2A.

I actually caved and bought the D1 and a JDSL O2.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sidewu*
> 
> I just dropped $250 on a new set up and I still feel like its shiet compared to you guys.


A little over 5 years ago I had some Meizu DAP and a pair of ATH-ES7s.

In other crazy news, I just bought a pair of HD 600s just for the box.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I'm thinking of going with something completely different; a Hifiman EF2A.
> 
> I actually caved and bought the D1 and a JDSL O2.


Wait....You mean the O2 as in the amp?

You realize that the audio engine D1 is a dac AND amp right?


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm fully aware, but I have tried the two together before at a Headfi meet in Portland and it sounded absolutely incredible. The amp in the D1 is not THAT great, but it's a fantastic DAC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think I am going to create a review submitter for our club. The current format is... not intelligent.

In other news, I am really digging the Colorfly C3!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

A DAP made for audiophiles...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Freebie thread for Sansa Clip+!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hey guys, I just joined the thread. I'm rocking some Logitech G35


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hey guys, I just joined the thread. I'm rocking some Logitech G35


Welcome!


----------



## Lazy Bear

Not good enough!

; )


----------



## kennyparker1337

Call me weird but the Magni hooked directly up to my motherboard output is working fantastic.
Clipping on the really loud bass parts are completely gone. Nothing but pure clarity.
No popping, static noise, or anything but what is playing.

The Modi is definitely now put on the "want" list instead of "need".

I am using MPC-HC 64-bit which handles all the codec decoding and my motherboard is the actual DAC.

Current setup:
3.5mm Front Out -> 3.5mm cable -> 3.5mm to RCA adapter -> RCA cable -> Magni -> 1/4" TRS -> Sennheiser HD 595

Old Setup:
TOS LINK Out -> TOS LINK cable -> Earforce DSS -> 1/8" to 1/4" TRS adapter -> 1/4" TRS -> Sennheiser HD 595


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> Not good enough!
> 
> ; )


Everyone's gotta start somewhere.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Modi showed up today, and I cleaned the Sansui up a bit, these two make a great combo!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Modi showed up today, and I cleaned the Sansui up a bit, these two make a great combo!


Congrats on the Modi - looking good - sure it sounds great.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Modi showed up today, and I cleaned the Sansui up a bit, these two make a great combo!


Modi seems very dwarfed by the massive Sansui. I really want a vintage amp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Modi seems very dwarfed by the massive Sansui. I really want a vintage amp


Any particular reason as to why?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cuz they look cool. It is like owning a vintage car, even though you got a more economical, faster and better new car


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cuz they look cool. It is like owning a vintage car, even though you got a more economical, faster and better new car


I suppose so. Good luck then on finding the one for you Tsar!

PS
I love the Colorfly C3 so much!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just placed an order for some t130 comply foam tips for my pfe232s








(There is a 25% promo on till the 3rd of July)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Couldn't figure out where to stick a DAP review so will be putting it here in spoilers for now:


Spoiler: Colorfly C3 Review With Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10



*Build Quality*

It is quite plain and simple, excluding the capacitative touchscreen, the C3 is built like a tank. It has a slimmish brushed aluminum milled body with a somewhat overly C3 logo on the back in fancy script. Surprisingly (though unexpected give the build), the C3 is a hefty girl. Some people maybe turned off by heft, especially for those who want their DAP as light as possible. For those, I would suggest the Clip+ as the perfect workout DAP. All the physical inputs are on the bottom, which I really like for cable management purposes if I ever want to bundle it with a portable amp. The entire DAP fits very nicely into my smallish hands and my thumb is able to easily reach all the button locations on the touchscreen. The display is very minimalistic, using a simple black background with blue text. There is no cover art, pictures, or videos with the DAP. In fact, from ground up through and through, this DAp was made for one thing, audiophile music playback. We will get into this more later though.

*User Interface*

Perhaps it is because I was born and raised in the US and the C3 is geared towards its Asian audience, but I had trouble adjusting to the C3's "reverse" interface where up is down. To clarify, "+" is physically located above "-"and rewind/skip back is above both the fast forward/skip next and playback button. With this, one would normally expect "-" to go down a list or to the next entry; instead you have to tap on "+" to move down or to the next item in a list. I guess this makes more ergonomic sense as it is easier to tap on top buttons with the thumb then angling it for the lower buttons. Still seems intuitively awkward however. The display is also tiny, probably to maximize interior space for battery space. This unfortunately makes it poor for songs with long names and people with failing eyesight like my father. As far as the software aspect of the interface goes, it is incredibly simple and almost an afterthought. There is no sorting options of any kind and things appeared to be sorted in chronical order from first to last when you added said files to the device. Navigation through songs is a simple file directory exploration; you pick from internal or external storage and navigate through whatever folder directory you uploaded your files in. The EQ offers no custom settings, only a few presets to choose from. This might be a deal breaker for some, but I personally never liked to mess with EQ anyways.

*Sound Quality*

I will be using my Ultimate Ears Triple.fi 10 IEM's with stock cables for this review. For those who are curious, the TF10 have a V-shaped sound signature as the midrange often takes backseat to the bass and sometimes treble. I may update this review later to include Etymotics HF2 as well (or I may not as I am very lazy







).

Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize
- The bass is punchy, tight, and controlled. There is none of what I called aftershocks and low end sounds end when they are suppose to. The reverbrations of the sub-bass was pretty impressive
- There was was good separation as the violin melody weaved in and out of the background beats. You can distinctly hear the hair of the bow almost frantic intro of the song
- The midrange for the violin melody is very full and effortless easily transitioning from single bowing to fast paced sequences that involve fast short bowings.
- When the violin crosses over from midrange to treble, it is rolled of just enough at the end to not sound harsh while maintaining crispness

Foo Fighters - Virginia Moon
- Instrument separation is very good on the C3. I can clearly distinguish the piano, guitar, cymbals. I can also hear the gentle twang as guitar strings are plucked and stroked along with the the vibration of a cymbal being tapped and muffled.
- Norah Jones's breathy singing on this track pairs well with Dave Groghl more smooth, louder, and deeper voice

Jennifer Lopez - Love Don't Cost a Thing
- Bass is once again punchy and controlled. It is not muddy at all and there is no excess.
- JLo's singing was smooth and was balanced well enough against the bassy background
- Notes are very well separated in this higher paced song and nothing felt muddy or squished
- I wanted to loop back to bass as the mid-bass in this song was very impressive

Andrew Lloyd Webber - Phantom of the Opera
- The haunting organ mixed with the drumming and electric guitar. Again, I can hear each instrument clearly separated from one another
- The lead female's voice soared effortessly through multiple octave changes and was clear and detailed at all times.
- Throughout the vocals I could still clearly hear the rock background, serving as a nice contrast to the background

Beethoven - Fur Elise
- First, I want to admit that this is one of my favorite piano songs of all time and the C3 does it justice
- Each note is clear and sounds exactly as if I was next to the piano hearing the keys being pressed
- Transition from the smooth, beginning haunting A minor melody to the much faster up and down, fast paced C major segment
- This song was played with the great detail and quality that I have come to expect from this DAP

Mozart - Overture for Don Giovanni
- Soundstage and image resolution was well done and sound separation was very clearly. You can easily separate sound from one another
- Track must have not been recorded very well as I can hear some background noise. It is not the black background I hear (or don't hear) in my other sounds.
- Both the C3 and and TF10 are able effortlessly keep up with the fast pace of the instruments and the dynamics were nicely handled

Overall Listening Impressions
- The C3 has a very neutral presentation of song and does not appear to color the sound output at all. At the same time, it also never sounds sterile or analytical
- If it was not clear already, bass is punchy, controlled, and accurate. There is no excess sound or vibration from either mid-bass or sub-bass.
- Midrange is full and the C3 easily handles songs with fast paced octave changes effortlessly. I would describe it as full, neutral, and smooth
- Trebles are rolled off ever so slightly so that it sounds crisp without causing fatigue. It is also very detailed with good separation
- There is a faint popping sound at times between tracks. Some may find this annoying, but I was able to quickly tune it out

*Battery Life*

With straight playing, battery is definitely around 12-13 hours playing high fidelity FLAC and APE files. Lower quality MP3 files may extend the battery life, but to be honest, I really don't care to test for it as I am only interested in maximizing the audio quality, hence buying a DAP dedicated to high quality audio playback.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just placed an order for some t130 comply foam tips for my pfe232s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (There is a 25% promo on till the 3rd of July)


In the US, there is currently a 20% discount on the Comply tips using the coupon code 20OFFCOMPLY


----------



## Lazy Bear

I want to buy the TMA-1 Studios simply because of how stunning they are.

Is that bad?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tma-1 is horrible sound wise. Sorry that's my impression of them that I had.

As for the coupon, that's nice, but why not get the extra 5% more







?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Idk, the TMA-1 DJ's sounded awesome when I tried them in a Best Buy, and supposedly the Studios are the same drivers in a better headphone. Of course keep in mind that was off of Best Buy's **** source and I'm pretty new to nice headphones lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tma-1 is horrible sound wise. Sorry that's my impression of them that I had.
> 
> As for the coupon, that's nice, but why not get the extra 5% more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Because I couldn't find it on the website and who knows, maybe the code stacks?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Oh btw how do I edit my entry on the club's front page now that the Modi has come in?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Oh btw how do I edit my entry on the club's front page now that the Modi has come in?


I updated it for you just now.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Most appreciated


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cuz they look cool. It is like owning a vintage car, even though you got a more economical, faster and better new car


Summed up perfectly. And tube amps add more greatness to the pile.

I imagine it sounds amazing. How much are tubes for it?


----------



## ZombieJon

Forgot what my update link is as well...

Need to switch out the W2 in the list for W4R.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Forgot what my update link is as well...
> 
> Need to switch out the W2 in the list for W4R.


Done


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Modi seems very dwarfed by the massive Sansui. I really want a vintage amp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cuz they look cool. It is like owning a vintage car, even though you got a more economical, faster and better new car


That and in my case the delightfully low cost of free







but it's not all cake and punch, every once and awhile the Sansui drops the left audio channel and I have to torque the input knob to get it back. Frankly, as soon as the budget allows I'll be picking up a Valhalla or a Lyr.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> That and in my case the delightfully low cost of free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's not all cake and punch, every once and awhile the Sansui drops the left audio channel and I have to torque the input knob to get it back. Frankly, as soon as the budget allows I'll be picking up a Valhalla or a Lyr.


I nominate Lyr. I'm totally not biased... yup.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Summed up perfectly. And tube amps add more greatness to the pile.
> 
> I imagine it sounds amazing. How much are tubes for it?


Furthermore, older vintage amps can sound a lot better than newer amps, but you have to be very picky about what amp you choose.

In general, an amp will sound as good as it's design. Some of the better amp designers have died several years ago, or their businesses never took off for some reason but they all left behind some great amps.


----------



## nitrubbb

My sennheiser CX 300-II gave up and need new in-ears, advice? Dont want to spend too much

I loved those tho


----------



## RatPatrol01

Are you sure you want in-ears? Haha the day I tried my first over ears was the day i started caring about headphones lol,.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Are you sure you want in-ears? Haha the day I tried my first over ears was the day i started caring about headphones lol,.


Behind computer I use over-ears (Denon AD h1100, which I don't like btw). But for training and outside I need in-ears.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ue350 are good bang for buck
FA consonance even more so, but has a tiresome cable
Sony ex510 are excellent if you can source them online, that said they could be stretching your budget


----------



## Tsar

Last night to drown out some Tinittus I had to use the Apple Ear Buds....

They were vile. The Kreeps - Bad Voodoo sounded like someone knocking over a bin full of angry badgers.

Never again.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> The Kreeps - Bad Voodoo sounded like someone knocking over a bin full of angry badgers.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## biatchi

Vintage amps can be great value but they need recapping which should be factored in to the cost. Carbon comp resistors drift over time so if they've been used they should be checked too.


----------



## sidewu

I bought the PA2v2 and discovered the Bravo Audio V2 earlier this week. I didn't really need the portable aspect but many people seemed to agree that the PA2v2 was one of the best under $100. My question is, since my AMP is going to sit almost 24/7 on my desk, would the Bravo V2 be a better choice?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Vintage amps can be great value but they need recapping which should be factored in to the cost. Carbon comp resistors drift over time so if they've been used they should be checked too.


Not always. It just really depends on the amp.


----------



## biatchi

Not always what?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Not always what?


You don't always need to replace the caps. It largely depends on the quality of the amp and when it was made.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In the US, there is currently a 20% discount on the Comply tips using the coupon code 20OFFCOMPLY


thought to say I tried - didn't pile up to 45% lol.

"Julyfor25" is the 25% off code


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You don't always need to replace the caps. It largely depends on the quality of the amp and when it was made.


If we are talking vintage amps then I'd be replacing most if not all electrolytics, even if they are still in spec capacitance wise their ESR will have increased. If the amp design uses no dc blocking caps then that's ones less thing to worry about (is this what you meant by quality?) but bad caps in the power supply isn't good. Don't get me wrong most vintage amps will work but recapping them is just the sensible thing to do.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> If we are talking vintage amps then I'd be replacing most if not all electrolytics, even if they are still in spec capacitance wise their ESR will have increased. If the amp design uses no dc blocking caps then that's ones less thing to worry about (is this what you meant by quality?) but bad caps in the power supply isn't good. Don't get me wrong most vintage amps will work but recapping them is just the sensible thing to do.


Well yes an no. There are some vintage caps that are still highly prized and work well. Now that I think about it though, a lot of them are film and PIO caps..........hmmmmmmm maybe you are right. I will look into that.


----------



## biatchi

Yup film caps will be fine, iirc pio caps can go bad but don't quote me on that; electro's should be replaced though, and modern ones outperform ye olde ones too


----------



## Lazy Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tma-1 is horrible sound wise. Sorry that's my impression of them that I had.
> 
> As for the coupon, that's nice, but why not get the extra 5% more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Every single other review says EXACTLY the opposite.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cool beans, then go for it if you want. I'm just letting you know my opinion, as that's what you asked over here about them. I found them disappointing, rolled off highs, lacking mid definition and artificially sounding and bass didn't really extend well.
Again my opinion, if you base it on the reviews, go for it.
Edit: Did a quick search for reviews and find abi's review. Based on that experience, I would buy it I guess! Let me know if you get it, and give us your impressions


----------



## mikeaj

re: TMA-1

I haven't heard them, but Totally Dubbed's description seems to match InnerFidelity dummy head measurements of the response (usual caveats of (1) different samples of same headphone may sound different, (2) dummy head's ears and so on may not match yours, (3) setup accuracy, etc.).
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AiaiaiTMA1.pdf

There's rolled-off bass below say 60 Hz (so could be okay for plenty of recordings). But yeah, the treble and upper mids seems to be voiced significantly too low, and there's not too much extension up top. So mids definition not ideal either.

Seems actually to be tuned to mostly uncompensated flat-which is perceptually too dull usually-between say 80 and 8000 Hz. I mean, some people like that. I personally don't like phones with that amount of upper midrange and treble, in general, but again I've not tried them. Just a buyer beware.

_btw flat on the compensated FR curves (upper-left red/blue) is perceptually too treble-happy according to many, but a dip as much as that is usually considered too much_


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A DAP made for audiophiles...


They were just like..."If you need to know more, then you're doing it wrong."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Call me weird but the Magni hooked directly up to my motherboard output is working fantastic.
> Clipping on the really loud bass parts are completely gone. Nothing but pure clarity.
> No popping, static noise, or anything but what is playing.
> 
> The Modi is definitely now put on the "want" list instead of "need".
> 
> I am using MPC-HC 64-bit which handles all the codec decoding and my motherboard is the actual DAC.
> 
> Current setup:
> 3.5mm Front Out -> 3.5mm cable -> 3.5mm to RCA adapter -> RCA cable -> Magni -> 1/4" TRS -> Sennheiser HD 595
> 
> Old Setup:
> TOS LINK Out -> TOS LINK cable -> Earforce DSS -> 1/8" to 1/4" TRS adapter -> 1/4" TRS -> Sennheiser HD 595


Yep, this is exactly why I went straight for the A2...though I do have a decent DAC already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Modi showed up today, and I cleaned the Sansui up a bit, these two make a great combo!


D'awwwww.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> re: TMA-1
> 
> I haven't heard them, but Totally Dubbed's description seems to match InnerFidelity dummy head measurements of the response (usual caveats of (1) different samples of same headphone may sound different, (2) dummy head's ears and so on may not match yours, (3) setup accuracy, etc.).
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AiaiaiTMA1.pdf
> 
> There's rolled-off bass below say 60 Hz (so could be okay for plenty of recordings). But yeah, the treble and upper mids seems to be voiced significantly too low, and there's not too much extension up top. So mids definition not ideal either.
> 
> Seems actually to be tuned to mostly uncompensated flat-which is perceptually too dull usually-between say 80 and 8000 Hz. I mean, some people like that. I personally don't like phones with that amount of upper midrange and treble, in general, but again I've not tried them. Just a buyer beware.
> 
> _btw flat on the compensated FR curves (upper-left red/blue) is perceptually too treble-happy according to many, but a dip as much as that is usually considered too much_


Yeah, this is exactly how my experience went at Best Buy. And I was able to use my own music. I even used my ALAC Dubstep :/. Just an overall 'do-not-buy' recommendation. Especially at it's atrocious $300 price tag.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Ok I went into best buy today, as I'm on holiday in LA. Guess what I remember from there, the tma1s.
I demoed them. EXACTLY the same sound as I described and remembered.
Sorry, horrible headphones for the price. The look is OK, but nothing special.
The beats esk design also suggests that quality over time won't last you long. Especially that exposed cable.

I wouldn't suggest them, in all honesty.
I know listening to headphones in stores is a very bad idea to access headphones, but the fact that my impression from a meet, and what I wrote correspond to what I just heard 1hr ago, kind of justifies my opinion on them.
Again, note the word of opinion on that statement. I wouldn't personally buy them.


----------



## pez

Just gave another listen to my Beyer DT770 LEs. Thankfully it wasn't as depressing as I thought it would be...actually not depressing at all. It let me realize how much better the LEs are as a headphone than the normal 80 ohm Pros. $100 better? Probably not, but for $200, they'd be a worthy step above. Most likely, my next steps are to sell the HD 600s, and then once I take another headphone plunge, the 770 LEs. I wish these Grados were easy to sell.


----------



## Lazy Bear

It's hard to sell Grados because, at least in my opinion, they are really only meant for Rock music, and they don't sound good with a lot of other genres.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it's true. I may end up giving them to my GF's dad. He likes the SR80s we got him for Christmas. He listens to a lot of older rock...and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Deano12345

Not strictly an earphone question but its close enough to one









Both the Furutech + stock Shure cable's jacks are too big to work with my phone while its in its current case. Anyone got recommendations for a fairly slim case that would accommodate the larger jack ? Anything would probably look better than my current solution....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

^^^^

If you know how to solder, then just recable your headphones and get a smaller plug.

If not, then just get an small 3.5mm to 3.5mm patch cable.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> If you know how to solder, then just recable your headphones and get a smaller plug.
> 
> If not, then just get an small 3.5mm to 3.5mm patch cable.


I think the cable may be a good idea, I can solder, but I'm also lazy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use a short 3.5 mm extension personally.


----------



## pez

My right angled UE cable is just perfect on my Commuter case for my iPhone 5. No idea if that helps...the commuter for the iPhone 5 is the best variant yet for any phone I've used.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My right angled UE cable is just perfect on my Commuter case for my iPhone 5. No idea if that helps...the commuter for the iPhone 5 is the best variant yet for any phone I've used.


I'll definitely look into it, thanks man !


----------



## benbenkr

Anyone had a go at the Philips Fidelio X1 yet? They're the dark horse of 2013, probably taking the crown for the mid-fi range this year.

Had a try at for a brief 40 minutes (the X1s are already very well broken in btw) and coming from a HE-400, I was really impressed... heck, extremely impressed!
There isn't as much bass in the X1 but it isn't that shy either, hitting quite well in the mid-bass and having IMO a very good presence in the sub. I do feel that the HE-400 might have a little bit too much bass often times, but the X1 are damn near perfect no matter the situation - music, movies or games.
The X1 punches when it needs to, I never felt like "man, it could use a bit of bass boost here".

The HE-400 has a more distinct mids, a lot more forward and that makes it an amazing pair up with music. But when watching movies, I've never wanted voices to be so upfront, placing other details out of context in the background. The X1s didn't have this issue where the mids while still being forward enough but not as "in your face" as the HE-400.
I'm not saying the mids are airy on them but the soundstage the X1 has.. omg, it's damn near Annies level.
I obviously need a little more time with the X1, but from the 10 minutes I had with it on The Dark Knight, it was enough to wow me.

Now the treble or the highs, I've seen a lot of jarring complaints and what not about the HE-400's being way too bright when its signature is dark. My HE-400 is of the earlier revision so yes indeed, the HE-400 often fatigues my ear enough that I often EQ down on the treble so much that it drowns out details, but if I don't it pierces my ears. Something that I get irritated to very easily.

The X1? By no means they're dark, but by no means they have the issue of being fatiguing. I call it the right balance of treble where it doesn't pierce my ears into oblivion and doesn't sound like everything is underwater. I even hear a hint of sparkle here and there, which is always nice.

I think after just listening to a Fidelio X1 for 40 minutes, I'm convinced enough that THIS is the best $350 headphone on the market now. Did I say it doesn't need the power of Zeus to drive? Yeah, 32ohms. It did so well on my iPhone 4 that I see this as a very good portable headphone as the cable can be swapped out to whatever you like.

Looking forward to who ever has experience with the X1, I think Philips has done quite a dark horse winner this year.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The Speck iPhone cases are just terrible for use with headphones. They are one of the few cases I had trouble fitting my tapered Neutrik right-angle plug into.

The Fidelio X1 was $225 yesterday and it took me some serious restraint to not buy it at that price.

For anyone about to buy an external setup (e.g. DAC/amp), look into the Asus Xonar U3. There is a $10 MIR going on them this month, and it is a USB sound card that can pass Dolby Headphone through optical.

This means that you can use Dolby Headphone with your favorite DAC, as long as it has SPDIF-in. As long as you have a USB port to spare and your DAC can take TOSLink, the question of gaming vs. audiophile is now over with a ~$30 USB sound card tacked on top of whatever stack you were going to buy.

Bravo Asus.

In other news, I picked up the HD 600 recently (having owned the 650 twice but never the 600), and on initial impressions I am inclined to believe they sound like a baby Baby Orpheus. Or in other words the Baby Orpheus is like the HD 600 sound signature taken to the most refined level.


----------



## Lazy Bear

I'm realising more and more every day how much I love my DT880 pros. Amped, these things are just amazing. The bass is clear, punchy, and extends beautifully, and is only overpowering if the song is overpowering. The clarity is unmatched with all the other headphones I own, the soundstage is incredible, it's like I'm sitting in a sound proof room with the band and they're playing for me. Maybe their positional audio isn't as good as those AKGs, but I love them for gaming, they're so nice for everything and I'm so happy I own them, I think they have been my best purchase in the headphone world.

All music sounds incredible with them, from Nujabes to The XX to Tiesto to Bob Dylan, it's just fantastic. I can't wait to see what they're like with my new DAC and amp.

I just wanted to share that with you guys.

I'm in love.


----------



## biatchi

Speaking of DT880's my vintage ones arrived today; horrific channel imbalance


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I'm realising more and more every day how much I love my DT880 pros. Amped, these things are just amazing. The bass is clear, punchy, and extends beautifully, and is only overpowering if the song is overpowering. The clarity is unmatched with all the other headphones I own, the soundstage is incredible, it's like I'm sitting in a sound proof room with the band and they're playing for me. Maybe their positional audio isn't as good as those AKGs, but I love them for gaming, they're so nice for everything and I'm so happy I own them, I think they have been my best purchase in the headphone world.
> 
> All music sounds incredible with them, from Nujabes to The XX to Tiesto to Bob Dylan, it's just fantastic. I can't wait to see what they're like with my new DAC and amp.
> 
> I just wanted to share that with you guys.
> 
> I'm in love.


Glad you are enjoying your headphones! It is always a wonderful feeling knowing you made a nice investment in something and even nicer knowing that 5 years down the line, they will still sound as good.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> This means that you can use Dolby Headphone with your favorite DAC, as long as it has SPDIF-in. As long as you have a USB port to spare and your DAC can take TOSLink, the question of gaming vs. audiophile is now over with a ~$30 USB sound card tacked on top of whatever stack you were going to buy.


Another option is to use Razers free software surround processing. It calibrates to fit your own HRTF. http://www.razerzone.com/surround


----------



## friend'scatdied

I haven't been able to fully form an opinion on Razer Surround. I'm going to uninstall it when I get the U3 because I find Razer is overly eager to phone home.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Y'know I never really believed in burn in before but every time I put my DT990s back on they seem noticeably better, and capable of conveying even more of the subtleties in each song, it's kinda awesome


----------



## sidewu

I bought the PA2v2 and discovered the Bravo Audio V2 earlier this week. I didn't really need the portable aspect but many people seemed to agree that the PA2v2 was one of the best under $100. My question is, since my AMP is going to sit almost 24/7 on my desk, would the Bravo V2 be a better choice?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It almost depends on what headphones you are using them for. I really liked my PA2V2 and even used it with my desktop until I got my Grados SR60 and this wood Grado amp. After I got my K701, I decided I needed a more powerful amp and ended up getting the O2 which you can find at $150. My advice is this; if you are happy with them, don't upgrade until you feel you need to.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Y'know I never really believed in burn in before but every time I put my DT990s back on they seem noticeably better, and capable of conveying even more of the subtleties in each song, it's kinda awesome


That's could be just you getting used to the sound of them. I've had that happen borrowing headphones with plenty of hours on them already.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am wondering if I can enlist some of you for help. I am planning on writing up a new OCN Recommended Audio list and was wondering if people would be willing to PM me just a short paragraph that provides a brief review of the features and quality of the following devices:

iPod Touch/Classic
Audio-Technica A900X
Beyerdynamic DT880
Beyerdynamic DT990
Sennheiser HD600
HifiMan HE400
Grado SR325i
FiiO E11
Electronic Avenue PA2V2
JDS LAbs CMoyBB
FiiO E07K
JDS Labs C5
Schiit Magni
Schiit Asgard II
Burson HA160D

Once I get this properly written up, I will ask the mods to see if they can pass on ownership of the current thread to me. If not I can always create a new one. If any of you guys have time to help me with this so we can get it done before Black Friday, that would be even more awesome.

PS
I will also be hosting another Freebie thread on 8/27 to celebrate OCN HEC's 6th birthday and offering up a Woo Audio headphone stand.


----------



## Hooy

Herro! New to the club/thread and wanted to say hi to other enthusiasts.

Currently mainly listening to Sennheiser HD598 and HD800's. Using a little V-Can II amp and Titanium HD. Just ordered a Schiit Asgard 2 even though I wanted the Lyr based on Jason Stoddard's recommendation.

Headphones owned (past or present) or used extensively:
AKG Q701 x2(sold)
AKG K550 (trying to sell)
Beyer DT880 premium 250 ohm (sold)
Beyer DT770 (trying to sell)
Ultrasone Pro 900 (trying to sell)
Ultrasone Edition 8 (favorite closed)
Beyer T1 (paired with A1)
HiFiMan HE-500 (trying to sell but might keep once Asgard 2 gets here)
Sennheiser HD428 (AWESOME for $30)
Sennheiser HD598 (favorite for general music)
Sennheiser HD800 (the king)
Phiaton MS 300 (trying to sell)
Grado SR80/60 (never again. made for pain and suffering)

Headphones I want to try:
Sennheiser HD650
Beyerdynamic DT990
ATH-M50 (yeah I know)
Fostex TH900
Audeze LCD2/3

Also listened to the E17/E09k combo for about 20 seconds before selling lol

Favorite open/closed sets:


LOVE these little Sennheiser holders



Some oldies but goodies



Current minus the AKG's


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am wondering if I can enlist some of you for help. I am planning on writing up a new OCN Recommended Audio list and was wondering if people would be willing to PM me just a short paragraph that provides a brief review of the features and quality of the following devices:
> 
> iPod Touch/Classic
> Audio-Technica A900X
> Beyerdynamic DT880
> Beyerdynamic DT990
> *Sennheiser HD600*
> HifiMan HE400
> *Grado SR325i*
> *FiiO E11*
> Electronic Avenue PA2V2
> JDS LAbs CMoyBB
> FiiO E07K
> JDS Labs C5
> Schiit Magni
> *Schiit Asgard II*
> Burson HA160D
> 
> Once I get this properly written up, I will ask the mods to see if they can pass on ownership of the current thread to me. If not I can always create a new one. If any of you guys have time to help me with this so we can get it done before Black Friday, that would be even more awesome.
> 
> PS
> I will also be hosting another Freebie thread on 8/27 to celebrate OCN HEC's 6th birthday and offering up a Woo Audio headphone stand.


I think I could handle those as I currently have all of the ones bolded. From what I'm reading, you want:

Brief intro of features, highlights of pros and cons, etc?

EDIT:

Very nice, Hooy! I'm surprised you haven't tried the HD 650s yet considering your pretty extensive history there







. They are pairing very nicely with the Asgard 2







. Every time I listen to them, I'm glad I made the jump to get them. The bass they have (compared to the HD 600) is just perfect to me.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> This means that you can use Dolby Headphone with your favorite DAC, as long as it has SPDIF-in. As long as you have a USB port to spare and your DAC can take TOSLink, the question of gaming vs. audiophile is now over with a ~$30 USB sound card tacked on top of whatever stack you were going to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> Another option is to use Razers free software surround processing. It calibrates to fit your own HRTF. http://www.razerzone.com/surround
Click to expand...

For me the software is welcome during gaming. I shut it off after that. I can hear some hard changes in the headphones as it moves from virtual speaker to virtual speaker. For placing where something is coming from (like gunshots) it works better for me than dolby headphone. I am guessing that is because of the ability to calibrate it.

I use it with my headphone DAC and it works just fine. It does have a ton of features I found to be annoying that are by default turned on. So you have to go in and turn them all off... Also I went into the windows configuration and made sure the speakers where set to full range so it doesn't try to cut them off. As razer doesn't specify I don't know if that is a bad idea or not.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Y'know I never really believed in burn in before but every time I put my DT990s back on they seem noticeably better, and capable of conveying even more of the subtleties in each song, it's kinda awesome


Your brain can also compensate for the headphones as well. One of my classmates spent a summer at the NIH in audiology and showed how your brain can actually compensate for weak points in the headphones. Most people call this system bias, but he was showing me how it goes even deeper then that.

I will have to get a hold of some of his group's research and write a small article for OCN about it


----------



## SanguineDrone

I have a pair of Vsonic vc02s, they have a reputation for performance at a really good price at hi-fi.org.
I have never owned any audio equipment worth more than $15 but these are really really great compared to anything I've had before.
Microphonics is somewhat of a problem if you're moving around a lot, but I usually am sitting still when I use them so it doesn't bother me too much. They come with a nice set of Sony Hybrid tips and some normal silicone ones.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Very nice, Hooy! I'm surprised you haven't tried the HD 650s yet considering your pretty extensive history there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They are pairing very nicely with the Asgard 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Every time I listen to them, I'm glad I made the jump to get them. The bass they have (compared to the HD 600) is just perfect to me.


Thank you for the warm welcome!

I actually have heard them years ago, briefly, but at the time I didn't know why anyone would pay more than $150 for headphones.

I hear that once you go 800 you don't really go back down the Sennheiser tree, but I disagree. The 800's are so critical that I eventually become "stressed," which is why I love the 598's fun signature and relatively care free style. It seems the 650 is the middle ground between the two, if I'm not generalizing too far.

I'm excited for my Asgard. Were it not for my 598's and other low power cans (Ultrasone 8), I'd have gotten the Lyr hands down... but the thought of replacing the 598 with the 650 and buying the Lyr didn't hit me until the night after ordering =X


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think I could handle those as I currently have all of the ones bolded. From what I'm reading, you want:
> 
> Brief intro of features, highlights of pros and cons, etc?


Yes, basically things that will help people figure out quickly which headphones they might be looking for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Herro! New to the club/thread and wanted to say hi to other enthusiasts.
> 
> Currently mainly listening to Sennheiser HD598 and HD800's. Using a little V-Can II amp and Titanium HD. Just ordered a Schiit Asgard 2 even though I wanted the Lyr based on Jason Stoddard's recommendation.
> 
> Headphones owned (past or present) or used extensively:
> AKG Q701 x2(sold)
> AKG K550 (trying to sell)
> Beyer DT880 premium 250 ohm (sold)
> Beyer DT770 (trying to sell)
> Ultrasone Pro 900 (trying to sell)
> Ultrasone Edition 8 (favorite closed)
> Beyer T1 (paired with A1)
> HiFiMan HE-500 (trying to sell but might keep once Asgard 2 gets here)
> Sennheiser HD428 (AWESOME for $30)
> Sennheiser HD598 (favorite for general music)
> Sennheiser HD800 (the king)
> Phiaton MS 300 (trying to sell)
> Grado SR80/60 (never again. made for pain and suffering)
> 
> Headphones I want to try:
> Sennheiser HD650
> Beyerdynamic DT990
> ATH-M50 (yeah I know)
> Fostex TH900
> Audeze LCD2/3
> 
> Also listened to the E17/E09k combo for about 20 seconds before selling lol
> 
> Favorite open/closed sets:
> 
> 
> LOVE these little Sennheiser holders
> 
> 
> 
> Some oldies but goodies
> 
> 
> 
> Current minus the AKG's


Welcome to our club and that is a great set of headphones you got there!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> I hear that once you go 800 you don't really go back down the Sennheiser tree, but I disagree. The 800's are so critical that I eventually become "stressed," which is why I love the 598's fun signature and relatively care free style. It seems the 650 is the middle ground between the two, if I'm not generalizing too far.


You would love the HD 600. I might prefer it over the 650 as the 600 doesn't sound as sleepy.

I have the HD 598 waiting for me at my apartment so I'm wondering how they'll compare to the HD 600. My intuition is that I'll vastly prefer the 600, not that I'll keep either..


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You would love the HD 600. I might prefer it over the 650 as the 600 doesn't sound as sleepy.
> 
> I have the HD 598 waiting for me at my apartment so I'm wondering how they'll compare to the HD 600. My intuition is that I'll vastly prefer the 600, not that I'll keep either..


Nooooooo, devil's advocate!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes, basically things that will help people figure out quickly which headphones they might be looking for.
> Welcome to our club and that is a great set of headphones you got there!


Will try to get on that tonight







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome!
> 
> I actually have heard them years ago, briefly, but at the time I didn't know why anyone would pay more than $150 for headphones.
> 
> I hear that once you go 800 you don't really go back down the Sennheiser tree, but I disagree. The 800's are so critical that I eventually become "stressed," which is why I love the 598's fun signature and relatively care free style. It seems the 650 is the middle ground between the two, if I'm not generalizing too far.
> 
> I'm excited for my Asgard. Were it not for my 598's and other low power cans (Ultrasone 8), I'd have gotten the Lyr hands down... but the thought of replacing the 598 with the 650 and buying the Lyr didn't hit me until the night after ordering =X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes, basically things that will help people figure out quickly which headphones they might be looking for.
> Welcome to our club and that is a great set of headphones you got there!


The HD 600s would get a bit 'harsh' in a sense compared to how the HD 650s sound. The 650s are more 'musical', and a bunch more forgiving. It makes older tracks that otherwise don't have quality in mind a 'vintage' feel for me. Sounds like they need a more musical HD 800...HD 850 anyone?


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like they need a more musical HD 800...HD 850 anyone?


My ego can't take it, lol.


----------



## pez

My wallet can't take it...though, the HD 800 can be had for $1200...or the LCD-2s....or the HE-500...eh.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Sell the rest of your headphones, go high-end and never look back.


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My wallet can't take it...though, the HD 800 can be had for $1200...or the LCD-2s....or the HE-500...eh.


I got an HE500 FS


----------



## LinkPro

Quick question for everyone: is it safe to use Japan-imported 100v amps on 110v US power line? I know it's not ideal but this is just for a few days, I have a Fostex HP-A8 on the way and it will most likely come before my voltage transformer does.

If only the US MSRP weren't so ridiculous. Its Japan MSRP is around $1200 when converted from yen, I have no idea where they pulled that $1995 MSRP from. Audio Technica's US pricing suddenly becomes reasonable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Quick question for everyone: is it safe to use Japan-imported 100v amps on 110v US power line? I know it's not ideal but this is just for a few days, I have a Fostex HP-A8 on the way and it will most likely come before my voltage transformer does.
> 
> If only the US MSRP weren't so ridiculous. Its Japan MSRP is around $1200 when converted from yen, I have no idea where they pulled that $1995 MSRP from. Audio Technica's US pricing suddenly becomes reasonable.


Nope, you will need a transformer.

I highly, highly recommend that you not try!


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nope, you will need a transformer.
> 
> I highly, highly recommend that you not try!


Thank you good sir, I shall have it on display for a few days then. Not sure if I'll be able to restrain myself though...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Do watch out on customs though...


----------



## pLuhhmm

Any ideas on identifying fakes?

I ordered some LG HSS-F420 IEMs since they are highly regarded. I bought them here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/261170007768?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I bought them from that Korean business because they have a normal website and a good eBay rating. I would have gotten then off Amazon, but they were not there when I bought mine. Must have just been added.

They have NO bass. I mean I can't even EQ it to ridiculous lengths to get a bass response.

I got them for work since I didn't have any IEMs, but then I found my old Icemat IEMs. Those sounds a lot better. It's night and day. The LGs have to be fake, right? I keep trying to go back and forth between the two and there's no comparison. There's no way burn in time would fix something this dramatic.

I briefly tried using it with my FiiO E6 amp in case the 24Ohm was a reason for it, I didn't hear any difference.

Any ideas how I can tell if it's a fake?


----------



## wanako

So my wife ended up loving my Samson SR850s, so she wanted something similar but with less leak and closed.

So I got her this set of CAD Audio MH310s to replace her Sennheiser HD201s.





I like how these look. I should try them before I present them to her.


----------



## Tsar

Hi,

Just been wondering something. How do most of you guys listen to you music? I love Vinyl but getting it is a pain.

For example if I discover a song I can instantly listen to it online but I can't immediately have it has a vinyl,

So what ways can I make music over the internet higher quality? Any good sites for it?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just been wondering something. How do most of you guys listen to you music? I love Vinyl but getting it is a pain.
> 
> For example if I discover a song I can instantly listen to it online but I can't immediately have it has a vinyl,
> 
> So what ways can I make music over the internet higher quality? Any good sites for it?


I just buy CD's then rip them.


----------



## LinkPro

I just listen to samples, and if they're good enough then I buy the CD. I normally don't buy CDs though if only 1-2 songs sound good in that particular album.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I listen to pretty much everything on spotify. 160kbs bitrate for free, 320kbps if you pay for premium.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just been wondering something. How do most of you guys listen to you music? I love Vinyl but getting it is a pain.
> 
> For example if I discover a song I can instantly listen to it online but I can't immediately have it has a vinyl,
> 
> So what ways can I make music over the internet higher quality? Any good sites for it?


It depends really. If I can find them on youtube with good enough quality, then I download it.

Other times I will search around the internet to find a good website to download it from. (not referring to anything illegal)

Friends will often times have CDs that I will rip.

Only in very rare cases will I buy a whole CD. They are too expensive though. At a cursory google search an average CD is about 15 bucks or about 1 dollar per song. If I have 2000 songs in my library, that means that I would have spent 2000 bucks on CDs (or there about)......

There are many different ways about obtaining music. Vinyl is the most expensive, and CDs are right below it. If you can find a good youtube album to download, then you will save yourself a few bucks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just been wondering something. How do most of you guys listen to you music? I love Vinyl but getting it is a pain.
> 
> For example if I discover a song I can instantly listen to it online but I can't immediately have it has a vinyl,
> 
> So what ways can I make music over the internet higher quality? Any good sites for it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I just buy CD's then rip them.


This^.

Also, invest in Amazon Prime (not sure if that's U.S. only). It may be $79 right off the bat, but you get 2-day free shipping, and $3.99 1-day shipping per item. And Amazon here has quite a large selection of CDs. I mean, they've had 3 pretty (rarish) CDs that I've had my eye on for a while. Obviously you can get more from Amazon than CDs, and their Instant Video thing isn't that bad, but it's a hefty choice if you buy music regularly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I listen to pretty much everything on spotify. 160kbs bitrate for free, 320kbps if you pay for premium.


This is also another good option. I use Spotify to effectively listen to stuff before I buy it. It's also my favorite means of discovering and listening to dubstep as there are not a lot of dubstep albums that are good as a whole.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, if anyone wants to throw me some quick help here, that would be great

Problem: So I recently sold my GPU, which means that for the mea time I have to use HDMI out from the mobo to my screen. However, I just got my new amp and I would like to hook it into my dac which means I need to hook my dac into my PC via optical out or USB.

The issue is that HDMI wants to play audio to my tv (built in speakers). I figured this would have been a quick fix and I could have simply delegated audio out to the optical port in control panel. When I do so, no sound comes out of anything at all.

VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY frustrating to say the least.

I figure some of you might have run into the same issue and knows a quick fix.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, if anyone wants to throw me some quick help here, that would be great
> 
> Problem: So I recently sold my GPU, which means that for the mea time I have to use HDMI out from the mobo to my screen. However, I just got my new amp and I would like to hook it into my dac which means I need to hook my dac into my PC via optical out or USB.
> 
> The issue is that HDMI wants to play audio to my tv (built in speakers). I figured this would have been a quick fix and I could have simply delegated audio out to the optical port in control panel. When I do so, no sound comes out of anything at all.
> 
> VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I figure some of you might have run into the same issue and knows a quick fix.


Does your DAC support USB? Just use that for now, it should work when set as default playback device.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> bviously you can get more from Amazon than CDs, and their Instant Video thing isn't that bad, but it's a hefty choice if you buy music regularly.


Amazon instant video is amazing







. At least if you like Sci-fi.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, if anyone wants to throw me some quick help here, that would be great
> 
> Problem: So I recently sold my GPU, which means that for the mea time I have to use HDMI out from the mobo to my screen. However, I just got my new amp and I would like to hook it into my dac which means I need to hook my dac into my PC via optical out or USB.
> 
> The issue is that HDMI wants to play audio to my tv (built in speakers). I figured this would have been a quick fix and I could have simply delegated audio out to the optical port in control panel. When I do so, no sound comes out of anything at all.
> 
> VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I figure some of you might have run into the same issue and knows a quick fix.


Did you make sure you disabled the HDMI sound ouput? That and like you said, make the USB DAC default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Does your DAC support USB? Just use that for now, it should work when set as default playback device.
> Amazon instant video is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least if you like Sci-fi.


Yeah, they advertised the crap out of Under The Dome on Amazon all day yesterday and finally watched it. It's definitely a great show. Also, didn't realize they had such a vastly different selection from Netflix and Hulu. Enough to where it's worth it to pay for it as another service.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did you make sure you disabled the HDMI sound ouput? That and like you said, make the USB DAC default.
> Yeah, they advertised the crap out of Under The Dome on Amazon all day yesterday and finally watched it. It's definitely a great show. Also, didn't realize they had such a vastly different selection from Netflix and Hulu. Enough to where it's worth it to pay for it as another service.


I did, and it did not do much.

Fortunately the USB does indeed work.

I do not understand why this works, but I am not complaining









@ crazy9000: You probably hear this a lot...... I would rep you, but you are OCN staff.

@everyone: Pics of completed amp in the morning.


----------



## Tsar

Does anyone have recommendations for a headphone stand?

Always thought they were a bit silly but trying to find a place for a set of headphones so they wont get damaged is hard.


----------



## Konkistadori

Why not make stand by yourself? Not so hard


----------



## Tsar

Unlike the rest of my family my DIY skills are non existent. I can jury rig well but making things..... not so great.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Just been wondering something. How do most of you guys listen to you music? I love Vinyl but getting it is a pain.


Rip CDs and listen to MOG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for a headphone stand?
> 
> Always thought they were a bit silly but trying to find a place for a set of headphones so they wont get damaged is hard.


On the cheap, pickup a banana stand. If you want an expensive stand check out WooAudio. http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html Or you can wait for OC'Ns giveaway:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will also be hosting another Freebie thread on 8/27 to celebrate OCN HEC's 6th birthday and offering up a Woo Audio headphone stand.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, if anyone wants to throw me some quick help here, that would be great
> 
> Problem: So I recently sold my GPU, which means that for the mea time I have to use HDMI out from the mobo to my screen. However, I just got my new amp and I would like to hook it into my dac which means I need to hook my dac into my PC via optical out or USB.
> 
> The issue is that HDMI wants to play audio to my tv (built in speakers). I figured this would have been a quick fix and I could have simply delegated audio out to the optical port in control panel. When I do so, no sound comes out of anything at all.
> 
> VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY frustrating to say the least.
> 
> I figure some of you might have run into the same issue and knows a quick fix.


Have you looked in your bios options? Sometimes the proper switches for HDMI audio are hidden in there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Amazon instant video is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least if you like Sci-fi.


Lol my problem with amazon instant video is it's just the same catalog as netflix for the most part, packaged in a horrendous UI. I mean treating separate seasons of TV shows as separate titles? What is that


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> On the cheap, pickup a banana stand. If you want an expensive stand check out WooAudio. http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html Or


Went out looking today, couldn't find any banana stands. Will try ikea later.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Went out looking today, couldn't find any banana stands. Will try ikea later.


Just stick them on your screen


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Does anyone have recommendations for a headphone stand?
> 
> Always thought they were a bit silly but trying to find a place for a set of headphones so they wont get damaged is hard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Konkistadori*
> 
> Why not make stand by yourself? Not so hard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Went out looking today, couldn't find any banana stands. Will try ikea later.


Ikea probably has something for you. Ask them for jewelry stands as well. That's what all three pairs of mine are sitting on. The only thing is that the bottom isn't really 'heavy' so if I off center the weight, the headphones will try and topple.


----------



## Tsar

Anyone in the UK knows how hot it is right now.

So for some reason I just rewired everything in my computer room. I think I am melting.

I have found a hook type thing in my 'box of things' that I might screw into something and hang them on there.


----------



## Arizonian

Just curious if anyone else has given the Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55BK earphones a try and what their perception was of them?

I personally love them compared to the lesser Sennheiser Black CX150 I had, but by no means enough experience with different earphones or audiophile knowledge to make any 'real' review of them.


----------



## pez

I'm almost afraid to try anything 'budget' friendly. My opinion would be so biased considering the TF10s were so easily acquired at $100. Even then, my next pair of IEMs will be the Klipsch X10 when they hit their $90 price tag again. Not to say they aren't great, but that's just me







.


----------



## GiveMeHope

Hi all

Any recommendations in the region of £150~200 for a wireless headphone? I used to have a Sennheiser RS-180 and it was perfect until it died (well I broke it







).


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiveMeHope*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Any recommendations in the region of £150~200 for a wireless headphone? I used to have a Sennheiser RS-180 and it was perfect until it died (well I broke it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I always ask this, Does it have to be wireless?

Also my damn right angled phono connectors just stopped working.

but I fixed my record player using a 1 pound coin, which is good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Went out looking today, couldn't find any banana stands. Will try ikea later.


- Rubbermaid Wall Hooks
- Pier 5 Glass Head
- Toilet Paper Stand/Holder

PS
Still drunk and ecstatic so I apologize if I say anything dumb for the rest of the day!


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Rubbermaid Wall Hooks
> - Pier 5 Glass Head
> - Toilet Paper Stand/Holder
> 
> PS
> Still drunk and ecstatic so I apologize if I say anything dumb for the rest of the day!


Either American so 4th of July still going on so.... Budweiser? (Not sure how you guys can drink that)

Or from the UK after Wimbledon so... Pimms O' Clock!

I am also glad interconnects are cheap. £3 for a new phono set.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Lol hey man, that's a pretty harsh assumption. I'm American, and got drunk last night, but I did it drinking microbrewed imperial stouts, not budweiser.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol hey man, that's a pretty harsh assumption. I'm American, and got drunk last night, but I did it drinking microbrewed imperial stouts, not budweiser.


lol


----------



## GiveMeHope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I always ask this, Does it have to be wireless?
> 
> Also my damn right angled phono connectors just stopped working.
> 
> but I fixed my record player using a 1 pound coin, which is good.


Yes it does have to be wireless because I move a lot and need to have it on me, and the broken one is beyond any kind of repair, it's gone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Either American so 4th of July still going on so.... Budweiser? (Not sure how you guys can drink that)
> 
> Or from the UK after Wimbledon so... Pimms O' Clock!
> 
> I am also glad interconnects are cheap. £3 for a new phono set.


A combination of 4th and Rockets getting Dwight Howard. I drink Coronas and Heinies.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lol hey man, that's a pretty harsh assumption. I'm American, and got drunk last night, but I did it drinking microbrewed imperial stouts, not budweiser.


Sorry to insult. Just when I went to America I could only find Budweiser.

Also a cashier shouted at me because she thought I was under 21 and was TOUCHING the product. Not even buying it.

I didn't really understand that.

Also I need to listen to more FLAC soon.


----------



## Simca

JVC FX700s, check 'em out.









Kinda' expensive though.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Also a cashier shouted at me because she thought I was under 21 and was TOUCHING the product. Not even buying it.


That's pretty odd


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> That's pretty odd


She said teens are not allowed to touch the alcohol. I took it both as a dashing compliment and a minor insult.

It was in Walmart however.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> JVC FX700s, check 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' expensive though.


SHE IS ALIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They look nice though. I do love the wooden IEMs.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Sorry to insult. Just when I went to America I could only find Budweiser.
> 
> Also a cashier shouted at me because she thought I was under 21 and was TOUCHING the product. Not even buying it.
> 
> I didn't really understand that.
> 
> Also I need to listen to more FLAC soon.


Haha, you must have been in the South. Where were you at?

I personally like Yuengling. Not a huge beer drinker...give me some Jack and Coke, though...

Also: DO IT.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> JVC FX700s, check 'em out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda' expensive though.


Oh hey! Welcome back and glad to know you're alive!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Fx700s have a lot of good reputation, but if I'm not mistaken they are hard to source and expensive (due to import)


----------



## Simca

Too expensive for any normal person to take it over another great IEM like the GR07.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What? Didn't understand that point


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What? Didn't understand that point


I'm saying it's a nice IEM, but if I had to put my own money down for an IEM, it's price would not allow me to choose it over many of the other cheaper and equally or almost as good IEM choices.

It's value is poor is basically what I'm saying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Understood and agreed


----------



## Tsar

Just wondering something. Apart from the size, what are the other pros and cons of a 6.3mm jack over a 3.5mm?

And yes it has been a slow day to be wondering about jack sizes.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I assume it's probably just meant to be more robust. More metal is more sturdy. not to mention greater surface area to make a solid connection.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Can't think of any differences between the connections, apart from what's said above.
Generally amps have 6.3mm jack inputs, thus high end headphones that are intended for home use have them instead of 3.5mm


----------



## friend'scatdied

So what's with the love-hate on the HD 598?

I'm listening to a pair right now side-by-side with the HD 600, and they aren't too bad. I think they're decent for the $250 MSRP. I'd slot them in between the Q701 and DT 880/HD 600 for overall enjoyment, and might prefer them over the HD 650.

IMO their biggest strength is in sounding quite spacious without sounding anemic; a great alternative to the Q701.

Might be my first pick for competitive gaming at ~$200. I got my pair for half the price I got my HD 600 for, and I think it's a steal relatively speaking.


----------



## LinkPro

^ That most likely has something to do with the fact that it was on amazon for 170 at release and then Sennheiser's obnoxious price fixing kicked in few weeks later. It has loosened up a bit recently though, I've seen it as low as ~200 on amazon, now 249 again.

Some other issues are that it gets dirty easily and is quite hard to clean, and the cable uses a 2.5mm plug which is rarer than usual. But other than that I do think the sound is great for general music listening and gaming.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So what's with the love-hate on the HD 598?
> 
> I'm listening to a pair right now side-by-side with the HD 600, and they aren't too bad. I think they're decent for the $250 MSRP. I'd slot them in between the Q701 and DT 880/HD 600 for overall enjoyment, and might prefer them over the HD 650.
> 
> IMO their biggest strength is in sounding quite spacious without sounding anemic; a great alternative to the Q701.
> 
> Might be my first pick for competitive gaming at ~$200. I got my pair for half the price I got my HD 600 for, and I think it's a steal relatively speaking.


Why would you say they are better than the 650's?

Just wondering.


----------



## friend'scatdied

It's not really so much better as much as my personal preference. The HD 650's tonal balance doesn't do it for me anymore since it strays too far from the upper midrange/lower treble emphasis that I've been indoctrinated with through my 2-month Audio-Technica love-fest. The HD 598 is a little closer to linear in this area, though it's no HD 600 (my personal favorite by no small margin).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Just wondering something. Apart from the size, what are the other pros and cons of a 6.3mm jack over a 3.5mm?
> 
> And yes it has been a slow day to be wondering about jack sizes.


Agreed with previous comments about this. It's really just about the size, which has an effect on durability and so on. The smaller stuff is more prone to developing contact problems over time from mechanical wear, never mind snapping in half. That said, plenty of 3.5 mm jacks are rated for say 5,000 insertion cycles, though I kind of have my doubts sometimes.

Cons are being heavier and not natively fitting in 3.5 mm jacks. Yeah.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not really so much better as much as my personal preference. The HD 650's tonal balance doesn't do it for me anymore since it strays too far from the upper midrange/lower treble emphasis that I've been indoctrinated with through my 2-month Audio-Technica love-fest. The HD 598 is a little closer to linear in this area, though it's no HD 600 (my personal favorite by no small margin).


Out of curiosity, is this with older or newer pads? I mean, HD 650 (and co.) are not the only headphones where this has an effect, but it's better documented for these.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not really so much better as much as my personal preference. The HD 650's tonal balance doesn't do it for me anymore since it strays too far from the upper midrange/lower treble emphasis that I've been indoctrinated with through my 2-month Audio-Technica love-fest. The HD 598 is a little closer to linear in this area, though it's no HD 600 (my personal favorite by no small margin).


Fair enough, glad you find a substitute.

Still using my HD650's out of a laptop. Good but not amazing... Yet.

Just had to buy a HDMI cable at 9 at night. Quite funny actually,

The one I got was 3 meters for £15, however they had a 2 meter one with the words "Performance for LCD" on it and costs £18! It had the same sleaving and everything. No different!

Still payed far to much however.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Out of curiosity, is this with older or newer pads? I mean, HD 650 (and co.) are not the only headphones where this has an effect, but it's better documented for these.


Both the HD 598 and HD 600 I have now are brand new; HD 598 naturally has much softer/fluffier pads though. The HD 650 I owned most recently had one or two months of use. The first HD 650 I owned was brand new and I did enjoy it quite a bit though I was coming from a Grado HF-2 (and moved on to the JHA JH13).

Both the 598 and 600 are pretty much only around to tie me over until my reterminated HE60 comes back on Wednesday (actually just sold/shipped my AKG K3003i this morning). After that, both will be finding new homes.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Both the HD 598 and HD 600 I have now are brand new; HD 598 naturally has much softer/fluffier pads though. The HD 650 I owned most recently had one or two months of use. The first HD 650 I owned was brand new and I did enjoy it quite a bit though I was coming from a Grado HF-2 (and moved on to the JHA JH13).
> 
> Both the 598 and 600 are pretty much only around to tie me over until my reterminated HE60 comes back on Wednesday (actually just sold/shipped my AKG K3003i this morning). After that, both will be finding new homes.


I hope you take lots of pictures of the HE60's.

Just out of curiosity, what amp are you using and how do they sound?


----------



## biatchi

Found my dac














big ol improvement! It's taking a little while to get used to it again, the stereo image is further back in my head rather than the rammed right in your face of my onboard. My T50RP's are part modded and sound better than stock but still not where I want them, still a little dark and the treble needs moar sparkle for starters


----------



## Simca

Most people were spoiled by the $60 HD555 pricetag and since the 595 was close enough to the 555 in terms of SQ, you almost had a 595 for $60. When the 558 and 598 came out, the price tag was significantly higher making people disgusted and not wanting to spend the 2x-3x price difference for the newer model thinking the differences were minimal or not worth it..now we can debate how much the difference is worth, but there's no debating that the 558 and 598 sound better than the 555 and 595.

Me personally would never spend over $150 on 598's, but that's just me. You could definitely recommend them to the right person, but it would take a strict budget, with the right person with certain needs...and those types are rare.


----------



## Domino

Accidentally snapped the mouth off my SM3v2 :/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So what's with the love-hate on the HD 598?
> 
> I'm listening to a pair right now side-by-side with the HD 600, and they aren't too bad. I think they're decent for the $250 MSRP. I'd slot them in between the Q701 and DT 880/HD 600 for overall enjoyment, and might prefer them over the HD 650.
> 
> IMO their biggest strength is in sounding quite spacious without sounding anemic; a great alternative to the Q701.
> 
> Might be my first pick for competitive gaming at ~$200. I got my pair for half the price I got my HD 600 for, and I think it's a steal relatively speaking.


Ugggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Now I will have to try them yet again.









Honestly I have really tried to sit down and listen to them on three separate occasions. I have tried three different amps with this headphones (1 tube / 2 SS) I thought they sounded way too laid back. Oddly enough I thought the clamping force was a bit more tight than even the 595s which I tired side by side, and the owner of the 598s had a pretty normal size head. I did not want to stretch it out considering I did not own them, but I would be curious to hear what you say.

The HD600s to me had a lot more bass. In fact I am really surprised to hear anyone put the two headphones in roughly the same playing field. The guy next to me tried on the HD600s and 650s and then the 598s. You could see his face (which was quite funny) go from







to







to







to







to







.

To me it is one of those headphones where if they were on some great sale, they are very good, but for 250 bucks.........ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhh not my taste.

That being said, I will seek them out again. I finally have my new amp up and running, so maybe it will give these headphones the edge. *shrug*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Accidentally snapped the mouth off my SM3v2 :/


my PFE232s had a problem with the cable - fast RMA for the detachable cable


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Pics of my new setup. They aren't pretty pictures, but they are effective.


----------



## Deano12345

So I got a Galaxy S2 the other day as a spare phone to have/learn android on, and from some quick listening, the 21st sound very different. Not any better I don't think, a bit warmer than the iPhone I think!


----------



## Simca

I agree the 598 and 600 don't belong in the same arena..but I also don't think that the 598s were laid back. They were energetic if anything and perfect for rock/alternative.

HD650s were more laid back, HD600s were neutral. 598s were energetic.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Accidentally snapped the mouth off my SM3v2 :/
> 
> 
> 
> my PFE232s had a problem with the cable - fast RMA for the detachable cable
Click to expand...

well, this is the housing that is damaged... they won't replace that?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Highly doubt it. How did you manage that?
Is it even in warranty?
You can give them an email, to see what they say.
Earsonics customer support though is worse than Asus...


----------



## Simca

On the flip, HIFIMAN replaces or repairs headphones that are out of warranty if you pay $110 + Ship it to them. Free if it's in warranty.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree the 598 and 600 don't belong in the same arena..but I also don't think that the 598s were laid back. They were energetic if anything and perfect for rock/alternative.
> 
> HD650s were more laid back, HD600s were neutral. 598s were energetic.


The HD 600 and 650 both have 'speed', though. Which was very surprising considering all the hooplah I was hearing about it being slow and globby before. I've learned the hard way that I'm just going to have to start buying the headphones and trying them myself.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The HD 600 and 650 both have 'speed', though. Which was very surprising considering all the hooplah I was hearing about it being slow and globby before. I've learned the hard way that I'm just going to have to start buying the headphones and trying them myself.


It's true sometimes you just need to hear the headphone for yourself, but the real trick is to find the right reviewer. Time and time again I see people making generalizations about headphones they've read about from someone and claim it as truth. Unfortunately this is detrimental to people reading about headphones. When ~I~ say a headphone is laid back, I don't mean it's slow. I mean it's not as technical. It's on the darker/warmer side of audio. It's easy going and smooth. I contrast this with anal headphones that are very detail oriented, brighter, more sibilant, more...mechanical. Both can be fast. There are detailed mechanical headphones that can be slow. There are laid back headphones that can be slow. Depends on the headphone. Depends on your definition of the term laid back...that's why these terms are difficult to throw around.

Back to what I was saying, it's harmful when people take what they read and spew it back out without really understanding/hearing/knowing the headphone. Your average person will read the AD700s are airy, bright, sparkly, large soundstage, low bass. ...and it is all of those things. Many people will take that to mean they're sibilant and painful in the highs. They're not. They have very enjoyable highs..and in fact they could perhaps use some more detail in the highs (but ofc it's a relatively cheap headphone).

I've heard people say that the AD700s have "Good bass, just not a lot of it." I'm sorry, the AD700 doesn't have good bass no matter what you do with it (leather pads, rubber band clamps, EQ'ing etc). It's just not designed for that. So you have to pick and choose your audio reviewer/reviews. Do you trust their opinion? If so, stick with them. Be careful when reading reviews from people that don't have a lot of reviews because they tend to not have a lot of experience with many headphones. Also take a look at what they've said in other threads on forums.

There are many good reviewers out there that simply will have different opinions than others. I know many "popular" reviewers on head-fi that people cult-worship but I think are rubbish or I simply disagree with....so..take this load of garbage I've typed and run with it with whatever interpretation you've pulled from it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The HD 600 and 650 both have 'speed', though. Which was very surprising considering all the hooplah I was hearing about it being slow and globby before. I've learned the hard way that I'm just going to have to start buying the headphones and trying them myself.


When the HD650's are described as slow, it is not in the sense that they are not fast enough to keep up with most musical pace, but rather they have a more laid back nature. I really enjoyed using them with my Lyr. Are you still enjoying the HD650's?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Great post!
> 
> 
> 
> It's true sometimes you just need to hear the headphone for yourself, but the real trick is to find the right reviewer. Time and time again I see people making generalizations about headphones they've read about from someone and claim it as truth. Unfortunately this is detrimental to people reading about headphones. When ~I~ say a headphone is laid back, I don't mean it's slow. I mean it's not as technical. It's on the darker/warmer side of audio. It's easy going and smooth. I contrast this with anal headphones that are very detail oriented, brighter, more sibilant, more...mechanical. Both can be fast. There are detailed mechanical headphones that can be slow. There are laid back headphones that can be slow. Depends on the headphone. Depends on your definition of the term laid back...that's why these terms are difficult to throw around.
> 
> Back to what I was saying, it's harmful when people take what they read and spew it back out without really understanding/hearing/knowing the headphone. Your average person will read the AD700s are airy, bright, sparkly, large soundstage, low bass. ...and it is all of those things. Many people will take that to mean they're sibilant and painful in the highs. They're not. They have very enjoyable highs..and in fact they could perhaps use some more detail in the highs (but ofc it's a relatively cheap headphone).
> 
> I've heard people say that the AD700s have "Good bass, just not a lot of it." I'm sorry, the AD700 doesn't have good bass no matter what you do with it (leather pads, rubber band clamps, EQ'ing etc). It's just not designed for that. So you have to pick and choose your audio reviewer/reviews. Do you trust their opinion? If so, stick with them. Be careful when reading reviews from people that don't have a lot of reviews because they tend to not have a lot of experience with many headphones. Also take a look at what they've said in other threads on forums.
> 
> There are many good reviewers out there that simply will have different opinions than others. I know many "popular" reviewers on head-fi that people cult-worship but I think are rubbish or I simply disagree with....so..take this load of garbage I've typed and run with it with whatever interpretation you've pulled from it.


Here, here!







I do agree as well that the AD700's trebles were not painful to the ears and that the bass is lacking now matter how you look at it. They do have such nice soundstage for their price range though. I actually liked my AD700 and mistakenly upgraded to a K701. It proved to be a costly one too as I had to then get an amp and I found out the definition of more accurate and neutral translated to harsher trebles and crisper sound in general. It's bass had more impact, but no surprise there. I think I honestly preferred my AD700's for anything music related save classical.


Spoiler: Warning: Personal boring story about headphones I owned starting from AD700



Anyways, afterwards my friend gave me his Grados SR60 already modded with the wooden Grados amp and we (me and new toys) hit it off really quickly. I still wanted more bass though. This was when I was still creeping out of my basshead phase towards midrange phase. I got a pair of Denons and modded them. Sounded good and fun, but there were 2 problems; they leaked sound like all hell and I found the bass overwhelming at times. So I moved on to the K550's whose bass was quite subdued in comparison. For a pair of closed headphones, they had damn good soundstage and were pretty musical despite their clarity. I liked them.

Eventually, I craved more. The itch was on the move again, so I got the HE400 and HD650 to compare and contrast. Ultimately I decided to keep the HD650's but still missed the bass extension of the HE400. The bass on the HD650 is pretty darn good, but it severely lacks sub bass. I shared my concerns with fellow member Bumblebee who suggested I invest in a LCD-2 as the bass on it is phenomenal without sacrificing the midrange I adore. She also let me know the trebles were rolled off as well and not fatiguing. I sold all of my headphones save the HD650 and bought them. That leads us to today!

In honest hindsight, if I had to remake my decision, I will have to admit the $650 difference in price would probably make me balk. But since I did buy them and do not own a tricked out DeLorean, would I ever downgrade again? Hell no!







Headphone gods be willing, I finally reached the end of my personal headphones road.


----------



## Tsar

Some how they people I got my HD650's off managed to get me a brand new HD650 box,

Not a bad find really.

Still trying to sort out this damn TV issue.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Some how they people I got my HD650's off managed to get me a brand new HD650 box,
> 
> Not a bad find really.
> 
> Still trying to sort out this damn TV issue.


Very nice! The box was the exact reason I got the HD 600. Love the black box and it'll be great protection for my HE60.

I actually find the box colors weird -- the HD 600 should get the noise-filter-like grey-ish box that's currently with the HD 650, and the HD 650 should get the classy black box. This suits their respective marble and dark titanium finishes better.

Also,funny if you look at the HD 600/650 CSD plots vs. the AKG K702's. The former are technically superior with regards to decay yet the latter sound faster due to their FR/SWR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ugggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Don't bother, your opinion will probably still be the same.







I got the HD 598 for close to their original MSRP and like them a little more than the Q701 because they don't have the 2.2KHz peak. I also really, really love the DT 880 and HD 600 but the HD 598 definitely has superior staging. That's why I'd recommend it over the Q701 mostly for someone who games considerably.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


Very nice, but where are the headphones?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree the 598 and 600 don't belong in the same arena..but I also don't think that the 598s were laid back. They were energetic if anything and perfect for rock/alternative.
> 
> HD650s were more laid back, HD600s were neutral. 598s were energetic.


The HD 598 definitely have more energy above 10KHz than either of the HD 6X0, but I find the HD 600 to be the most engaging of the three due to the upper mid/lower treble linearity. HD 650's treble and upper mid de-emphasis puts it behind for engagement at least for me.

Even listening to the 598/600 back-to-back my ears mostly pick up on the sound signature differences and not really "technical" differences between the 598 and 600 -- beyond needing better equipment to volume-match, I'd need to look at graphs to see how they differ in areas besides FR. I can see someone not really digging the 598's sound signature (due to the weird combination of enhanced upper treble and slightly de-emphasized lower treble), but the 600's is hard to dislike.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> There are many good reviewers out there that simply will have different opinions than others. I know many "popular" reviewers on head-fi that people cult-worship but I think are rubbish or I simply disagree with....so..take this load of garbage I've typed and run with it with whatever interpretation you've pulled from it.


It's important to establish the frame of reference for whomever you're reading of. I've realized that I am sensitive enough to sub-bass that I don't see the merits of the vaunted DT 770 or D7000. My subwoofer is tuned so as not to be too loud near or below 20Hz, which might be heinous to some people. Everything with enhanced sub-bass just sounds muddy to me.

Different people will use different headphones from different manufacturers as their reference points as well -- right now my reference are my JH13s but I'm sure in a few months the HE60 will be what I compare everything to. Someone using Grados or Denons as their benchmark might have completely different impressions from me.


----------



## Tsar

Just listening to the first song on The Kinks vinyl I realize how badly they kept the volume level in that track.

Yeesh.

I think the main reason people like the HD598 is because of the staging, but the HD600/HD650 have less of a stage but more accurate placement.

At least that's what I read.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Don't bother, your opinion will probably still be the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the HD 598 for close to their original MSRP and like them a little more than the Q701 because they don't have the 2.2KHz peak. I also really, really love the DT 880 and HD 600 but the HD 598 definitely has superior staging. That's why I'd recommend it over the Q701 mostly for someone who games considerably.
> Very nice, but where are the headphones?


See I like the Q701s more. I find that it is so bloody easy to tame those highs and bring out the bass with the right amp, and the sound stage is incredible. That tube amp I showed off some 100 pages ago that was in a shoe box made the q701s sound much closer to the HD600s. I can't wait to try them on my new amp.

The 598s never had that great rich and thick bass that you get from the HD600s or 650s no matter what amp I used. But my opinion very well could change. For a long time I thought hifiman stuff was pretty bad. There was an awful sound signature that really made things sound weird. My friend nailed my feet to the floor and made me listen to them for a few hours. By the end of it, I finally got over the sound signature issue. So it very well could be that my brain just needs to have some time to adjust to the signature of the 598s.

The reason you do not see headphones is because I am still waiting for the individual parts to make a new speaker amp to headphone converter. I am looking for some Allen Bradley or western electric resistors somewhere in the 50ohm resistance area. If anyone finds some on ebay....let me know


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will be working on the beta form submission for a review submitter next week. If anyone is willing to help me test it like with the new OCN HEC form, please PM me. Any and all feedback once we start the testing process would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Speaking of Vsonic, might be getting some gr07 mk2 to review







!


----------



## Lazy Bear

So I've been using my D1 and my O2 for a day now, and all I can say is wow! They are far superior to my Modi/Magni.

The D1 is a fantastic little DAC, and I'm using it as that and a pre-amp as well. There is absolutely no hiss, no radio interference, and the gain is not too crazy, I can have it at higher volumes, but I generally just lower the volume on it and up the volume on the O2. I'm very impressed with how well the two work together, and I think that in the future I will definitely get a more powerful amp and continue to use the D1 as my DAC/pre-amp. I am really happy with this purchase.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> So I've been using my D1 and my O2 for a day now, and all I can say is wow! They are far superior to my Modi/Magni.
> 
> The D1 is a fantastic little DAC, and I'm using it as that and a pre-amp as well. There is absolutely no hiss, no radio interference, and the gain is not too crazy, I can have it at higher volumes, but I generally just lower the volume on it and up the volume on the O2. I'm very impressed with how well the two work together, and I think that in the future I will definitely get a more powerful amp and continue to use the D1 as my DAC/pre-amp. I am really happy with this purchase.


More powerful amp? What would you need a more powerful amp for, playing a rock concert using your headphones as the speakers?








Quote:


> HEARING DAMAGE: The O2 is capable of more output than most headphone sources so it's possible to listen at levels known to cause permanent hearing damage with most any headphone.


----------



## Lazy Bear

For more bass!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> More powerful amp? What would you need a more powerful amp for, playing a rock concert using your headphones as the speakers?


Even if your already partially deaf from playing drums with three Marshall stacks behind you for years. I find my M&M combo strong enough volume pushing the HD650's.









It's nice to be able to really hear music again, but it does require that for me.


----------



## pcmonky

Edit: After looking at Ultrasone PRO 900 and V-MODA Crossfade LP2 I see a huge difference in quality and I'm sure audio is amazing.

Whats everyone's opinion between the Ultrasone PRO 900 and V-MODA Crossfade LP2 ?

I would be using them for gaming and music.


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Im surprised no one has tritton headphones.
> 
> Do you guys consider them bad headphones?
> 
> I have a pair of tritton ax 720's and I love them.


If you like them as they are you don't really need to care about what others think.

Tritton is the same as Astro, Turtle Beach etc. Being marketed as gaming headsets you should already expect their sound quality to not be the best you can get for the money. Build quality though is generally a bigger issue with them.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> playing a rock concert using your headphones as the speakers?


Flips!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Edit: After looking at Ultrasone PRO 900 and V-MODA Crossfade LP2 I see a huge difference in quality and I'm sure audio is amazing.
> 
> Whats everyone's opinion between the Ultrasone PRO 900 and V-MODA Crossfade LP2 ?
> 
> I would be using them for gaming and music.


Definitely not the LP2. Don't pay too much more than 225 for the Pro 900s either..it's lost quite a bit of value with its many sales.

You would really need to tell us what you want from the headphone...music..type of gaming..etc..DT990 might actually be the better choice.


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Definitely not the LP2. Don't pay too much more than 225 for the Pro 900s either..it's lost quite a bit of value with its many sales.
> 
> You would really need to tell us what you want from the headphone...music..type of gaming..etc..DT990 might actually be the better choice.


I currently have tritton ax720's.

I'm looking for a headset that is good for games like skyrim, farcry 3, metro 2033 etc. I no longer play call of duty but will probably purchase BF4. As for music I listen to artists such as pegboard nerds, monstercat, nero, etc.

What you think


----------



## Simca

I don't think you need the Pro 900 as Pro 900s are for real bassheads that just want a ton of bass. That said, I think the DT990s are better for lots of reasons. They're cheaper. They're more comfortable. They have good bass without being overwhelming for the most part. IMO the DT990s are better than the Pro 900s for gaming. The highs are less painful than the Pro 900s on the DT990s and the list goes on.

Will want an amp..although 250..600..your choice..not much of a difference between the two...maybe the 600 can be driven just a bit better.


----------



## pcmonky

Great, would I need a dac? I was looking at schiit dacs. I'm in the process of building my computer so I don't have a sound card and from what I have read a dac is better then a sound card right?


----------



## Simca

Buy yourself the ODAC/O2 combo. Good for driving headphones and serves as a DAC...300 from JDS Labs...cheaper in the used section of head-fi.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy yourself the ODAC/O2 combo. Good for driving headphones and serves as a DAC...300 from JDS Labs...cheaper in the used section of head-fi.


Hi,

Would you recommend the O2+DAC combo over the Magni/Modi? I would be powering a HD650.

Thanks.

EDIT - It would be purely desk top.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Before I bought my Modi, all the reviews I could fine went back and forth on that. Some swear the M&M are leaps and bounds better, while others say the O2/ODAC can't be beat, and everything in-between.

IMO, either set is great for an amp and DAC combo according to all the research I've done, and if you are looking at either, get the set that's most convenient at the lowest price. I can definitely say i love my Modi but all I really have as a reference is the Modi + my Sansui which isn't realy a comparable setup to a Modi + a real headphone amp


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Before I bought my Modi, all the reviews I could fine went back and forth on that. Some swear the M&M are leaps and bounds better, while others say the O2/ODAC can't be beat, and everything in-between.
> 
> IMO, either set is great for an amp and DAC combo according to all the research I've done, and if you are looking at either, get the set that's most convenient at the lowest price. I can definitely say i love my Modi but all I really have as a reference is the Modi + my Sansui which isn't realy a comparable setup to a Modi + a real headphone amp


Thanks, still jealous of the Sansui









The reviews are back and forth all over the place. The worse thing is I can get the O2+DAC for £186 while the Magni/Modi is £205.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's true sometimes you just need to hear the headphone for yourself, but the real trick is to find the right reviewer. Time and time again I see people making generalizations about headphones they've read about from someone and claim it as truth. Unfortunately this is detrimental to people reading about headphones. When ~I~ say a headphone is laid back, I don't mean it's slow. I mean it's not as technical. It's on the darker/warmer side of audio. It's easy going and smooth. I contrast this with anal headphones that are very detail oriented, brighter, more sibilant, more...mechanical. Both can be fast. There are detailed mechanical headphones that can be slow. There are laid back headphones that can be slow. Depends on the headphone. Depends on your definition of the term laid back...that's why these terms are difficult to throw around.
> 
> Back to what I was saying, it's harmful when people take what they read and spew it back out without really understanding/hearing/knowing the headphone. Your average person will read the AD700s are airy, bright, sparkly, large soundstage, low bass. ...and it is all of those things. Many people will take that to mean they're sibilant and painful in the highs. They're not. They have very enjoyable highs..and in fact they could perhaps use some more detail in the highs (but ofc it's a relatively cheap headphone).
> 
> I've heard people say that the AD700s have "Good bass, just not a lot of it." I'm sorry, the AD700 doesn't have good bass no matter what you do with it (leather pads, rubber band clamps, EQ'ing etc). It's just not designed for that. So you have to pick and choose your audio reviewer/reviews. Do you trust their opinion? If so, stick with them. Be careful when reading reviews from people that don't have a lot of reviews because they tend to not have a lot of experience with many headphones. Also take a look at what they've said in other threads on forums.
> 
> There are many good reviewers out there that simply will have different opinions than others. I know many "popular" reviewers on head-fi that people cult-worship but I think are rubbish or I simply disagree with....so..take this load of garbage I've typed and run with it with whatever interpretation you've pulled from it.


This is true, and please don't think I was targeting you as one of the people spewing 'hooplah'







. It was just in general, as I would ask about it before (on Head-Fi) and people strongly recommended against it.

Also, very glad to see you back







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> I currently have tritton ax720's.
> 
> I'm looking for a headset that is good for games like skyrim, farcry 3, metro 2033 etc. I no longer play call of duty but will probably purchase BF4. As for music I listen to artists such as pegboard nerds, monstercat, nero, etc.
> 
> What you think


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't think you need the Pro 900 as Pro 900s are for real bassheads that just want a ton of bass. That said, I think the DT990s are better for lots of reasons. They're cheaper. They're more comfortable. They have good bass without being overwhelming for the most part. IMO the DT990s are better than the Pro 900s for gaming. The highs are less painful than the Pro 900s on the DT990s and the list goes on.
> 
> Will want an amp..although 250..600..your choice..not much of a difference between the two...maybe the 600 can be driven just a bit better.


If the soundstage of the Pro 900s are anything like that of the HFI-780, then they have pretty much a non-existing soundstage. My Grados have better positioning than the 780s.


----------



## Simca

Soundstaging on the Pro x50s and Pro 900s are good....but...they use some weirdo L-Logic...s-logic..some crap like that technology that creates a faux soundstage. Some ears don't work well with the technology others do. I prefer a real soundstage as opposed to the fake one, but others don't mind at all.


----------



## pez

My brother being one of them. It's his first 'HiFi' set of 'phones, but he loves them. He heard the HD 600 out of my Asgard 2 and liked them...now I have to make him listen to the HD 650s .


----------



## pcmonky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy yourself the ODAC/O2 combo. Good for driving headphones and serves as a DAC...300 from JDS Labs...cheaper in the used section of head-fi.


Thanks Simca, +rep









I'll be getting the Beyer Dynamic DT 990 600 OHM headphones and the ODAC/O2 combo.

As for desktop speakers I went through your thread "OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products" and saw that the audioengine a2's look like a good choice so Ill get those and possibly the audioengine as8 sub.


----------



## Simca

I'd recommend others if you have the budget for them. They're active, small and plug and play..but that's really all they have going for them..for the price a passive speaker is better...or even another active speaker option.


----------



## pcmonky

I am definitely open to recommendations. I don't really have a budget but I prefer speakers that are not much bigger then the a2's and if they are all black that'd be awesome.


----------



## Simca

Well, the A2s are 1.5x the size of a can of tomato soup. Hard to find speakers that small and better...you can find them, but they'd be more expensive and I don't bother with speakers that small. Mine are usually 2.5x the size of a can of coke or larger.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When the HD650's are described as slow, it is not in the sense that they are not fast enough to keep up with most musical pace, but rather they have a more laid back nature. I really enjoyed using them with my Lyr. Are you still enjoying the HD650's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do agree as well that the AD700's trebles were not painful to the ears and that the bass is lacking now matter how you look at it. They do have such nice soundstage for their price range though. I actually liked my AD700 and mistakenly upgraded to a K701. It proved to be a costly one too as I had to then get an amp and I found out the definition of more accurate and neutral translated to harsher trebles and crisper sound in general. It's bass had more impact, but no surprise there. I think I honestly preferred my AD700's for anything music related save classical.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Personal boring story about headphones I owned starting from AD700
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, afterwards my friend gave me his Grados SR60 already modded with the wooden Grados amp and we (me and new toys) hit it off really quickly. I still wanted more bass though. This was when I was still creeping out of my basshead phase towards midrange phase. I got a pair of Denons and modded them. Sounded good and fun, but there were 2 problems; they leaked sound like all hell and I found the bass overwhelming at times. So I moved on to the K550's whose bass was quite subdued in comparison. For a pair of closed headphones, they had damn good soundstage and were pretty musical despite their clarity. I liked them.
> 
> Eventually, I craved more. The itch was on the move again, so I got the HE400 and HD650 to compare and contrast. Ultimately I decided to keep the HD650's but still missed the bass extension of the HE400. The bass on the HD650 is pretty darn good, but it severely lacks sub bass. I shared my concerns with fellow member Bumblebee who suggested I invest in a LCD-2 as the bass on it is phenomenal without sacrificing the midrange I adore. She also let me know the trebles were rolled off as well and not fatiguing. I sold all of my headphones save the HD650 and bought them. That leads us to today!
> 
> In honest hindsight, if I had to remake my decision, I will have to admit the $650 difference in price would probably make me balk. But since I did buy them and do not own a tricked out DeLorean, would I ever downgrade again? Hell no!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphone gods be willing, I finally reached the end of my personal headphones road.


I just remembered that I ever-so-rudely ignored your post







.

But yes, I am highly enjoying them...even as I type this.

There's not much more I can say than what I've already spewed, but they are just plain impressive. I think no matter a person's music preference, they should at least give the HD 650s a decent listen. They will either determine one of three things, in my opinion: That they are just not their type of headphone, they will respect them, or they will simply fall in love with them. I am of the latter, obviously, but even though the HD 600 aren't my exact cup of tea, I have an ultimate respect for them putting in perspective that they are are a headphone that are going on a decade old. Obviously it has undergone some changes, but not so much that they have lost all of their originality.


----------



## pcmonky

I just prefer that they are not as tall as my 24" monitor is all. I don't need the best there is but I would like a set that would give an awesome experience if I decided to use them for gaming, but mainly music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> I just prefer that they are not as tall as my 24" monitor is all. I don't need the best there is but I would like a set that would give an awesome experience if I decided to use them for gaming, but mainly music.


What is your budget?


----------



## pcmonky

I would like to keep it under $500.00. I don't have to have it under 500 so if you recommended something above 500 its feasible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I heard some nice things about Audioengine A5+'s and the A5's were really fun sounding. Swans are also nice 2.0 setups as well. Did you want/need a sub though?


----------



## pcmonky

Yup, would like a sub. Budget is only for speakers so I'm open on price for sub as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> I would like to keep it under $500.00. I don't have to have it under 500 so if you recommended something above 500 its feasible.


K, then skip powered monitors all together. Powered speakers are good if you do not have space and you need something somewhat cheap.

I would recommend a cheap dac like the Odac and a power amp with a headphone out port. Something similar to this http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=300-383. That way you can power both your headphones and speakers.

For some reason crutchfield is not up and running right now, but once the page come back online I will show you some speakers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcmonky*
> 
> Yup, would like a sub. Budget is only for speakers so I'm open on price for sub as well.


Skip the sub and go with speakers that already have a decent woofer driver. They are vintage and they rarely look pretty....and they might be a tad on the large side for you, but the dynaco A25 has a great woofer driver already on it. This is simply one example. The celestion 3 is much smaller (book shelf) and has awesome bass.



Edit: 17000th post


























































Thank you again for what you have done for this thread OC noob


----------



## HPE1000

At it again









I might buy some V moda LP-2's soon, if I buy them from their website I will also get their "Boompro" mic which will turn them into a gaming headset also.. Plus for me as I kind of want a gaming headset as well.

For 200$ is this a good or bad deal and is there anything else I should look at?

They seem to be all metal, is that right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Edit: 17000th post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again for what you have done for this thread OC noob


Not a problem!







Still working on the new review format. Not liking what I have so far though. May need to just create my own DB and script it into the form.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on the new review format. Not liking what I have so far though. May need to just create my own DB and script it into the form.


Is that for video reviews or text reviews?

I have a few days off soon and I would happily do a 'poor mans' review with the HD650 with no amp and then update when I buy a Amp.

Either a O2+DAC or a Magni/Modi.

EDIT - Can someone explain this? Is this - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/

The same as this - http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=48


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Is that for video reviews or text reviews?
> 
> I have a few days off soon and I would happily do a 'poor mans' review with the HD650 with no amp and then update when I buy a Amp.
> 
> Either a O2+DAC or a Magni/Modi.
> 
> EDIT - Can someone explain this? Is this - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/
> 
> The same as this - http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=48


Both. I am trying to create a method where you click on the review and it either shows or plays it.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both. I am trying to create a method where you click on the review and it either shows or plays it.


Sounds good, well PM me when ever you are finished and I will get to work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> At it again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might buy some V moda LP-2's soon, if I buy them from their website I will also get their "Boompro" mic which will turn them into a gaming headset also.. Plus for me as I kind of want a gaming headset as well.
> 
> For 200$ is this a good or bad deal and is there anything else I should look at?
> 
> They seem to be all metal, is that right?


Is it worth it over the normal LP's, its 200 for the LP2, and 100 for the LP1, but the LP2 come with the 30 dollar mic included. If there was a coupon or discount code for their website I would probably pull the trigger...


----------



## Simca

I hate V-Moda headphones. They're all aesthetics to me. Easy on the eyes. Eh on the sound.


----------



## HPE1000

I was looking at them because they would also be a skype/gaming headset and ditching the xbox 360 headset I use for skype talk would be a huge plus.

Any recommendations? Under 200, good bass, and have a mic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well I have a lot of reviews, question is if the superior 'gods' would approve external links. I find it ridiculous not to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Is that for video reviews or text reviews?
> 
> I have a few days off soon and I would happily do a 'poor mans' review with the HD650 with no amp and then update when I buy a Amp.
> 
> Either a O2+DAC or a Magni/Modi.
> 
> EDIT - Can someone explain this? Is this - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/
> 
> The same as this - http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=48


It can be. They probably used different parts though. They are probably so close in sound quality that it would be better to go with a cheaper one.


----------



## HPE1000

For 72 dollars, will I be able to beat a Steelseries Siberia V2 for a headset to use for music and skype?


----------



## Simca

Samson SR850


----------



## HPE1000

Doesn't have a mic.


----------



## biatchi

Buy a Zalman and clip it on.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Buy a Zalman and clip it on.


I don't want to do that, I would just buy a modmic if I had to, which I do not.


----------



## Simca

Then stick with your crappy headset. Whatever. ~Throws something and breaks it~


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They've got a point though...


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For 72 dollars, will I be able to beat a Steelseries Siberia V2 for a headset to use for music and skype?


If mic quality is not too important, at that price I'd rather have one of those IEMs with an inline mic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> EDIT - Can someone explain this? Is this - http://epiphany-acoustics.co.uk/products-page/dacs/ehp-o2d-miniature-desktop-headphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac/
> 
> The same as this - http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=48


Also here:
http://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/objective2-amplifer-with-odac.html
http://www.headnhifi.com/o2-odac-combo

O2 is open source. Schematic, bill of materials, PCB layout, etc. are listed here (click). The exact PCB is specified, so everybody's building the same thing. Note that for individual parts like diodes or capacitors, there are multiple brands selling almost-identical versions that are electrically very similar and perform pretty much exactly the same. So even if people are stuffing the boards with slightly different parts, the end results are negligibly different. That's how pretty much all electronics are anyway-different batches from the same factory are going to have different-sourced parts... though in some cases, that actually does make a difference in the end (e.g. different LCD panel used, but nothing like that for an amp like an O2).

Everybody doing O2+ODAC in the Box Enclosures B2-080 and selling them commercially is putting the ODAC where the batteries would otherwise have gone and wiring it to the O2 on the inside in the same way. Layout is thus the same. ODAC is not open source because of chip NDA issues, but everybody is buying batch machine-soldered completed PCBs from this guy, so those are even more all the same than peoples' O2s already are:
http://www.yoyodyneconsulting.ca/pages/ODAC.html

So yes, it's the same no matter where you get it, except the enclosures may be different. And I think Epiphany uses different default gain settings on the O2, but I think you can ask JDSLabs or others to change it for you before shipping if you wanted.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They've got a point though...


I am sorry I am not going to spend 500+ dollars on audio, every singe time I ask on this website for audio help, nobody suggest a thing to me, and if they do, it is at the very least 2-3x times the cost of the thing I posted and they tell me "this is better" OBVIOUSLY it is better, and you are paying for that.

Simcas suggestion is the first suggestion anyone on this website has given me under 250 dollars.

Every time I ask for something under 200 dollars, people get mad at me, every time I ask for something with bass, people get mad at me, now I ask for something nice with a mic and that is not flying with anyone here.

I will just start a thread I guess, because this thread seems to only be occupied by people who think that everyone wants to spend what they do on audio equipment...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am sorry I am not going to spend 500+ dollars on audio, every singe time I ask on this website for audio help, nobody suggest a thing to me, and if they do, it is at the very least 2-3x times the cost of the thing I posted and they tell me "this is better" OBVIOUSLY it is better, and you are paying for that.
> 
> Simcas suggestion is the first suggestion anyone on this website has given me under 250 dollars.
> 
> Every time I ask for something under 200 dollars, people get mad at me, every time I ask for something with bass, people get mad at me, now I ask for something nice with a mic and that is not flying with anyone here.
> 
> I will just start a thread I guess, because this thread seems to only be occupied by people who think that everyone wants to spend what they do on audio equipment...


Sorry for that guy Simca







. You ironically picked a rare time, since she's back (again).

Was about to reply here, but I'll just do it in your thread, now I guess.

EDIT:

Nvm, FUBAR, I've got nothing for you at that price point, though the Gamecon (377 I believe) was one of the most decent headsets I've ever heard under $100.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am sorry I am not going to spend 500+ dollars on audio, every singe time I ask on this website for audio help, nobody suggest a thing to me, and if they do, it is at the very least 2-3x times the cost of the thing I posted and they tell me "this is better" OBVIOUSLY it is better, and you are paying for that.
> 
> Simcas suggestion is the first suggestion anyone on this website has given me under 250 dollars.
> 
> Every time I ask for something under 200 dollars, people get mad at me, every time I ask for something with bass, people get mad at me, now I ask for something nice with a mic and that is not flying with anyone here.
> 
> I will just start a thread I guess, because this thread seems to only be occupied by people who think that everyone wants to spend what they do on audio equipment...


You might want to reflect on the word investment.

In all honesty, I think it is safe to say that most of us have been down the rabbit hole of spending a sum total of hundreds of dollars on lower end equipment only to end up with higher end equipment in the long run. I have probably burned several hundred dollars on equipment that is marginally better than what I had previously, and I was never quite satisfied with what I had.

I think people on this thread, forum, and several forums on the internet would tell you to get the best possible thing you can afford. Yes you have a budget, and yes it is important to adhere to that said budget, but when it comes to headphones, the difference between 150 dollar headphones and (let's say) 250 dollar headphones is not measured in order....but by magnitude.

The other thing to keep in mind is that audio is not cheap. It is over priced, over inflated, and just plain expensive. At the 80 dollar mark there simply is not much you can get and none of it sounds as good as the V2, and if you want a build in mic, well then you are SOL.

For 200 bucks like you WERE going to spend on your vmoda headphones, you could pick up some DT990s and a decent mic.

In the end, I do not think there is a single person on this thread who wants to see you buy crap and be unhappy with it. I would much rather enrage you to the point where you cave in and buy something expensive and good, than to here about how you think something sounds worse than what you already had. Hopefully I made a fair point.


----------



## HPE1000

Just forget that I even posted here, because nothing is working out as it always does and I should have realized that by now. Don't even bother...


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> In the end, I do not think there is a single person on this thread who wants to see you buy crap and be unhappy with it. I would much rather enrage you to the point where you cave in and buy something expensive and good, than to here about how you think something sounds worse than what you already had. Hopefully I made a fair point.


That attitude is probably turning more people off from ever getting higher end audio then it helps.

That being said, headsets suck.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That attitude is probably turning more people off from ever getting higher end audio then it helps.
> 
> That being said, headsets suck.


Headphones and ModMic all the way.

Atleast I would if I could afford the ModMic at the moment, still saving for the O2+DAC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just forget that I even posted here, because nothing is working out as it always does and I should have realized that by now. Don't even bother...


I am sorry if you are frustrated or exasperated as I really do understand we can seem like an obnoxious bunch at times with our answers. I don't know if this applies to others though I suspect it does for some, but personally, I am unable to relate much to headsets. I consider headphones for music and thus I am unable to tolerate headphones lacking certain musical abilities. Due to this, I have never been able to buy headsets so I cannot in all honesty or integrity provide advice. I would much rather recommend a Sony MDR-V6 with a separate mic, though I understand you are not learning towards that direction. Others here have traveled down this similar path (to an extend we all do) as well and feel like recommending any such headsets is a waste of money that one may or may not believe down this path. Consider it a fork in the road if you will. If I had to recommend a headset, I would recommend Turtle Beach Ear Force DP11 with the HUGE DISCLAIMER in that I never personally heard it, but purchased it for my cousin as a birthday present on recommendation of a friend. Both seem to really, really like it if that means anything to you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Just forget that I even posted here, because nothing is working out as it always does and I should have realized that by now. Don't even bother...


calm yourself down lol. My point is not cost, it is the fact that headsets are a waste of money audio wise. If you want a headset get a cheap Xbox 360 headset and be done with it. Or you can do it via the $500 route: get a set of beyers attach a Mic OR even get a darn Logitech camera or Mic for your speaking purposes. What I'm saying is having a headset limits your AUDIO QUALITY potential. If you don't want to listen to people's advice, with arguably more experience, then there's no need to get mad about your own single minded approach. I have little patience or care for people that don't want to listen or take advice on board. No one here wants to make your budget, in fact if I could I would recommend you something cheap and affordable, like the Sony XB700s, huge bass, great soundstage for gaming. No one really cares about its bad mids, seeing that in gaming you'll need good highs, soundstage and bass. Anyway...good luck.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what amp are you using and how do they sound?














Can't really describe how the amplifier sounds as electrostats are not my domain (as much as I believe electrodynamic amplifiers pretty much sound the same).

It's hard to put into words without getting too emotional, but I was just using the HD 600 last week and this is a completely different world. A bigger step up than when I first got my JH13s (right after the HD 650s; remember that I prefer the HD 600 to the HD 650).

Ultimately, the Stax Pro retermination was a decision I'm glad I made.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really describe how the amplifier sounds as electrostats are not my domain (as much as I believe electrodynamic amplifiers pretty much sound the same).
> 
> It's hard to put into words without getting too emotional, but I was just using the HD 600 last week and this is a completely different world. A bigger step up than when I first got my JH13s (right after the HD 650s; remember that I prefer the HD 600 to the HD 650).
> 
> Ultimately, the Stax Pro retermination was a decision I'm glad I made.


They look amazing









What sources are you using? DAC's ect.

Thanks, you lucky person


----------



## pokerapar88

I want to add mine in the list:

- Monster Lil' Jamz (for the ipod)



- Bose AE2 (for music and gaming at the PC)



- Pioneer SE-405 (for vintage record listening, if I get nostalgic)



My HT setup is a mix between an 800w RMS reciever, one sony central speaker and 4 japanese aiwa speakers.


----------



## pez

Welcome poker!

Ignore those guys above you


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome poker!
> 
> Ignore those guys above you












Welll.........

Just kidding, Welcome to the club. Nice selection of headphones, I like the retro cans.

What do they sound like?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welll.........
> 
> Just kidding, Welcome to the club. Nice selection of headphones, I like the retro cans.
> 
> What do they sound like?


Thanks man, I know that my main cans aren't what you say 'hi-fi' but they do the job quite decently. I wanted the sennheiser HD 598 but in my country there were a bit difficult to get. The lil' jamz are good for the ipod, they have good bass response and clear mid and highs.

On the other hand how could I describe the vintage pioneers... well, I inherited them from my dad... they are from the 80's so the sound is mellow, a bit washed, but warm nontheless. Bass is super tight but is quite present, highs are a bit perky, mids are good. Cans are quite heavy and not extremely comfortable, but there's nothing like listening to some oldies with them, makes me feel i'm on a time machine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome poker!
> 
> Ignore those guys above you


Thanks mate, I really liked this tread so I came here to join. There will be always trolling and bashing... especially in the audio area were it is a bit more difficult to be objective as nobody has the same hearing capabilities or audiophilic tastes.
The important thing is that we all share the same passion !


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Thanks man, I know that my main cans aren't what you say 'hi-fi' but they do the job quite decently. I wanted the sennheiser HD 598 but in my country there were a bit difficult to get. The lil' jamz are good for the ipod, they have good bass response and clear mid and highs.
> 
> On the other hand how could I describe the vintage pioneers... well, I inherited them from my dad... they are from the 80's so the sound is mellow, a bit washed, but warm nontheless. Bass is super tight but is quite present, highs are a bit perky, mids are good. Cans are quite heavy and not extremely comfortable, but there's nothing like listening to some oldies with them, makes me feel i'm on a time machine.
> Thanks mate, I really liked this tread so I came here to join. There will be always trolling and bashing... especially in the audio area were it is a bit more difficult to be objective as nobody has the same hearing capabilities or audiophilic tastes.
> The important thing is that we all share the same passion !


Too Right,

Those cans do look really heavy, If you could sum up the 80's in a headphone then that would be it.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Too Right,
> 
> Those cans do look really heavy, If you could sum up the 80's in a headphone then that would be it.


Exactly ! BTW I made a mistake, I put that the cans were the 305, but in fact they are the 405. The only difference is the volume controls on each side. I updated my post with the correct info and pic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Introductory Post
> 
> 
> 
> I want to add mine in the list:
> 
> - Monster Lil' Jamz (for the ipod)
> 
> 
> 
> - Bose AE2 (for music and gaming at the PC)
> 
> 
> 
> - Pioneer SE-405 (for vintage record listening, if I get nostalgic)
> 
> 
> 
> My HT setup is a mix between an 800w RMS reciever, one sony central speaker and 4 japanese aiwa speakers.


Hey welcome to our club! I hope you enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## biatchi

The Pioneers look very much like a product of the seventies because they are







They're headphone I've wanted to try for a while, they look pretty cool.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to our club! I hope you enjoy your stay with us.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> The Pioneers look very much like a product of the seventies because they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're headphone I've wanted to try for a while, they look pretty cool.


Thank you both for the warm welcome.

Here's an actual pic of me listening to some bob dylan with the cans











I think these were made back in the '77 but my dad bought them around the year 1982 in brazil.


----------



## HPE1000

*Lets start over:*

Will I be able to beat the ATH M50's?

Bass matters to me, if it has just a tad more bass than these harx700's I will be fine with that (the rap I listen to isn't the trunk shaking hood music, but bass still matters)

Do the m50's leak sound at all? I LOVE cranking my music and I don't want others to hear. (My HARX700's have the little bit of leakage due to the slightly open design on the back)

Anything better in the 150 dollar price range?

AND about that zalman mic, any way I can mute it if I need to? I see no button on it so can I get an attachment for it or something? Or make make a shortcut key to do it?

My only real gripe with the m50's that I can see is lack of removable audio cable, mainly because I sometimes find myself chewing on my audio cables which has ended up costing me a lot in replacing earbuds and headphones over the years (A BIG reason I am scared of buying a high end headphone without a replaceable cable)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *Lets start over:*
> 
> Will I be able to beat the ATH M50's?
> 
> Bass matters to me, if it has just a tad more bass than these harx700's I will be fine with that (the rap I listen to isn't the trunk shaking hood music, but bass still matters)
> 
> Do the m50's leak sound at all? I LOVE cranking my music and I don't want others to hear. (My HARX700's have the little bit of leakage due to the slightly open design on the back)
> 
> Anything better in the 150 dollar price range?
> 
> AND about that zalman mic, any way I can mute it if I need to? I see no button on it so can I get an attachment for it or something? Or make make a shortcut key to do it?
> 
> My only real gripe with the m50's that I can see is lack of removable audio cable, mainly because I sometimes find myself chewing on my audio cables which has ended up costing me a lot in replacing earbuds and headphones over the years (A BIG reason I am scared of buying a high end headphone without a replaceable cable)


M50 has quality bass (well as much as one can expect for its price range), not the sort of slamming bass that though that pops trunks so to speak. It is more about controlled clean bass then mind melting bass. I do not remember them having any leakage, but then again, I wore them alone for only a few days. I forgot if you answered this already, but are you willing to consider used headphones?

I don't know much about the Zalman mic. I personally use an USB desktop mic from Logitech.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> M50 has quality bass (well as much as one can expect for its price range), not the sort of slamming bass that though that pops trunks so to speak. It is more about controlled clean bass then mind melting bass. I do not remember them having any leakage, but then again, I wore them alone for only a few days. I forgot if you answered this already, but are you willing to consider used headphones?
> 
> I don't know much about the Zalman mic. I personally use an USB desktop mic from Logitech.


Could you link the mic? And no, I would really prefer buying new, I saw a lot of people who did cable mods on their m50s, I might be willing to try if it isnt that hard, but I have seen them from this hackjob

all the way to this amazing one that I am completely jealous of.


----------



## Crazy9000

Zalman mic: http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1373657432&sr=8-1&keywords=zalman+mic

Also could use shirt clip mics: http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-ME-52W-Noise-Canceling-Microphone/dp/B000MYPPPE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1373657432&sr=8-3&keywords=zalman+mic

Or any of the desktop mics.


----------



## HPE1000

Would the v moda lp1 really be that bad? I think they look like a good deal for 100 dollars.


----------



## LinkPro

About the M50, I got to listen to them some time ago (a few customers bought them from the US via me and wanted me to open them and test for defects before they got on the plane). The overall sound is intimate and v-shaped, with a slight boost in mid-bass and treble. Sound stage is not very big at all, so I would not recommend it for positional gaming. Clamp is tight and the leather pads get hot very fast, when I was testing them I had to pull them off every five minutes or so (summer time) so they stayed as "brand new" as possible. On the filp side isolation is very good, as expected from a studio monitor headphone.

AT is supposed to be coming out with a bunch of new M50's with removable cable and some other aesthetic changes. Not sure how far they have got since the annoucement though. The only new M50 so far is a red version and the cable is non-removable.


----------



## Lazy Bear

If you amp them a lot they have some pretty punchy bass, OC Noob!


----------



## Draygonn

...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> If you amp them a lot they have some pretty punchy bass, OC Noob!


What amp did you use? To clarify, I used mine at the time with an old iPod Video.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Could you link the mic? And no, I would really prefer buying new, I saw a lot of people who did cable mods on their m50s, I might be willing to try if it isnt that hard, but I have seen them from this hackjob
> 
> all the way to this amazing one that I am completely jealous of.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Would the v moda lp1 really be that bad? I think they look like a good deal for 100 dollars.


This is the USB desktop mic I use. TBH, the only headphones I ever bought at the $100 price range were the Sennheiser HD555 and Audio-Technica AD900. I ended up going with the AD700 because I liked the sound signature more despite the HD555 most likely being a "better" headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I second that usb Mic. Excellent piece of hardware by Logitech


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just got my custom cable for my TF10 and it does not output sound to the right side!!!







I am so bummed out about it right now because they look and feel great too...


----------



## Lazy Bear

I tried them at an audio store and it was through some crazy tube amp, I think it was a Woo Audio WA2 or something? The bass was INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You can get a refund right?


----------



## Lazy Bear

A refund for what?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> A refund for what?


My defective silver plater IEM cable for my TF10.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You can get a refund right?


I am going to try and get it swapped first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazy Bear*
> 
> I tried them at an audio store and it was through some crazy tube amp, I think it was a Woo Audio WA2 or something? The bass was INCREDIBLE.


Tube amps can do some amazing things sometimes.


----------



## Simca

Was gonna' respond, but lost my will after 2 pages. Anyway, The SR850s are 40-50 bucks..cheaper than your headset..they're way better than your headset in quality. They offer bass and soundstage like you wanted. It just doesn't have a mic...but recommending headsets is not something I will willingly do because 95%+ headsets are utter trash..made for your average xbox cod raging 16 year old that doesn't care about sound quality nor footsteps and just wants to yell with their friends at other people and shout HACKER or YOU SUCK (among other obscenities) when they get killed..these people also tend to have a .42 KDR.

If you want to use the headset for competitive purposes or to gain an advantage in an FPS game which would help your score/gameplay..then you'd take a headphone+mic combo over a headset. That said, if you looked in the OCN Recommended Audio Products thread you'd see that there are a few headsets recommended to people that just want the headset for convenience purposes. The AKG headset is the only one coming to mind atm..but it's probably not a huge step up from what you've got and they're on the ear as well.

I never tell anyone to buy something more expensive than they can afford. I work with their budget..let them know that if they spend 10% more than their budget they can get a REALLY good headphone..but other than that I work with what they can afford. Idk why you blew up, but w/e. I was kidding and obviously not bashing, hostile or w/e. I thought you picked that up with the "lol" comment afterwards, but w/e. The M50s are not gaming headphones. Don't know if you were considering them for gaming or not..sounds like you were just looking for some bassy headphones for sub 150. They're a good choice for hippity hop music...Other choices would be the Ultrasone 580s and 550s..depending on what you really want from the music (better vocals? Better soundstaging? Harder bass slam?)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In fact that's where people should start with audio gear. Set a budget and stick to it. Same with pc building


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was gonna' respond, but lost my will after 2 pages. Anyway, The SR850s are 40-50 bucks..cheaper than your headset..they're way better than your headset in quality. They offer bass and soundstage like you wanted. It just doesn't have a mic...but recommending headsets is not something I will willingly do because 95%+ headsets are utter trash..made for your average xbox cod raging 16 year old that doesn't care about sound quality nor footsteps and just wants to yell with their friends at other people and shout HACKER or YOU SUCK (among other obscenities) when they get killed..these people also tend to have a .42 KDR.
> 
> If you want to use the headset for competitive purposes or to gain an advantage in an FPS game which would help your score/gameplay..then you'd take a headphone+mic combo over a headset. That said, if you looked in the OCN Recommended Audio Products thread you'd see that there are a few headsets recommended to people that just want the headset for convenience purposes. The AKG headset is the only one coming to mind atm..but it's probably not a huge step up from what you've got and they're on the ear as well.
> 
> I never tell anyone to buy something more expensive than they can afford. I work with their budget..let them know that if they spend 10% more than their budget they can get a REALLY good headphone..but other than that I work with what they can afford. Idk why you blew up, but w/e. I was kidding and obviously not bashing, hostile or w/e. I thought you picked that up with the "lol" comment afterwards, but w/e. The M50s are not gaming headphones. Don't know if you were considering them for gaming or not..sounds like you were just looking for some bassy headphones for sub 150. They're a good choice for hippity hop music...Other choices would be the Ultrasone 580s and 550s..depending on what you really want from the music (better vocals? Better soundstaging? Harder bass slam?)


I never blew up at you, I knew you were messing around, I clearly said you were the first person on this thread that has ever recommended me a headset/setup under 300 dollars.

I have asked around on this thread about 3-4 times in the past and it has never gone well, even when I had a 250 dollar budget I was getting no help so I gave up and spent that on something else, my point being, it has never worked out for me asking on this thread because it seems that if I ask for something around 100 dollars, I get recommended something 200 dollars, if I ask for something 250 dollars, I get 300+ dollar recommendations, I get told whatever thing I chose sucks and that I would be an idiot for buying it. I say I want to keep it on the cheaper side, I get told I need a Fiio E07k and Beyerdynamic dt770's.

It seems that everyone is making recommendations based on what they spend on headphones rather than what is being asked. It is frustrating to see when someone asks for budget computer help everyone is more than happy to help them, but when someone asks for more affordable audio there is no help to be given out besides that you need to increase your budget before you get help..

People telling me how buying a more budget conscious audio setup is going to cost me more in the long run because I will keep replacing it(since it is an investment)... I have had my Logitech z313 speakers for over 3 years, I have had my JVC HARX700's for over a year, I am not constantly swapping out my stuff, so that does not mean spending 400+ on an headset/dac/amp setup is going to save me any money in the long run when I could easily keep a 200$ audio setup for the same time.

It is insulting and frustrating that I just do not seem to get any help because I do not want to go all out on something that I quite frankly am not too interested in. My anger also must have nothing to do with the fact that most of my posts on this thread are ignored from the start to begin with because I am not asking for a high end audio setup.

I have already decided I am going to order the Zalman clip on mic and if it works I will consider upgrading my headphones rather than getting a gaming headset.

I have also said the "gaming headset" was not going to be used for gaming so I do not need all of these example of why they are bad, I wanted something to talk on skype and listen to music with. I do not game much at all to be 100% honest.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: HPE1000's Post
> 
> 
> 
> I never blew up at you, I knew you were messing around, I clearly said you were the first person on this thread that has ever recommended me a headset/setup under 300 dollars.
> 
> I have asked around on this thread about 3-4 times in the past and it has never gone well, even when I had a 250 dollar budget I was getting no help so I gave up and spent that on something else, my point being, it has never worked out for me asking on this thread because it seems that if I ask for something around 100 dollars, I get recommended something 200 dollars, if I ask for something 250 dollars, I get 300+ dollar recommendations, I get told whatever thing I chose sucks and that I would be an idiot for buying it. I say I want to keep it on the cheaper side, I get told I need a Fiio E07k and Beyerdynamic dt770's.
> 
> It seems that everyone is making recommendations based on what they spend on headphones rather than what is being asked. It is frustrating to see when someone asks for budget computer help everyone is more than happy to help them, but when someone asks for more affordable audio there is no help to be given out besides that you need to increase your budget before you get help..
> 
> People telling me how buying a more budget conscious audio setup is going to cost me more in the long run because I will keep replacing it(since it is an investment)... I have had my Logitech z313 speakers for over 3 years, I have had my JVC HARX700's for over a year, I am not constantly swapping out my stuff, so that does not mean spending 400+ on an headset/dac/amp setup is going to save me any money in the long run when I could easily keep a 200$ audio setup for the same time.
> 
> It is insulting and frustrating that I just do not seem to get any help because I do not want to go all out on something that I quite frankly am not too interested in. My anger also must have nothing to do with the fact that most of my posts on this thread are ignored from the start to begin with because I am not asking for a high end audio setup.
> 
> I have already decided I am going to order the Zalman clip on mic and if it works I will consider upgrading my headphones rather than getting a gaming headset.
> 
> I have also said the "gaming headset" was not going to be used for gaming so I do not need all of these example of why they are bad, I wanted something to talk on skype and listen to music with. I do not game much at all to be 100% honest.


I don't recall recommending any headphones that were more than what your budget was, but my memory is not what it used to be. If I had done so, I apologize in advance!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just heard back from Headphones Lounge Cables and Chris (seller) will replace them for me once I send them back. Hopefully 2nd time is the charm!


----------



## Simca

Well, if your budget is $250..then we're going to make use of all $250 of that for the recommendation..if you wanted cheaper..why wouldn't you say so?

Also, what's the point of asking for help if you're just going to be like lol,no.

If all you want a headset for is hearing people talk...just keep whatever you have now. Zero purpose upgrading.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, if your budget is $250..then we're going to make use of all $250 of that for the recommendation..if you wanted cheaper..why wouldn't you say so?
> 
> Also, what's the point of asking for help if you're just going to be like lol,no.
> 
> If all you want a headset for is hearing people talk...just keep whatever you have now. Zero purpose upgrading.


My budget is under 200, more like under 180, I am just going to buy ATH M50's. I said, before when I asked(months ago), I had a 250 dollar budget and even then I wasn't getting help in that price range.

I am 100% open to suggestions assuming they are in my budget, which now is around 150$.

Right now I am having to take off my headphones, switch to the not so great z313's and use an xbox 360 headset just to talk on skype, that is my point, it just is not working well.

As I said, I am going to order the zalman mic monday and if I like it, the M50's will be ordered.

I would buy the DT770's but the affordable ones are 250 ohm, then get get more expensive at the 80 ohm, then even more for the 32 ohm.

If I bought 250 ohm headphones wouldn't I require a headphone amp?

There is no need to get mad at me and tell me not to buy anything at all..

Do you seriously not know why I said lol?
I asked about the vmoda, you said they straight out sucked and suggested headphones that didn't have a microphone option like the vmodas did, I said they didn't have a mic, and you respond with this "Then stick with your crappy headset. Whatever. ~Throws something and breaks it~"
so I say lol....

And here you go again telling me not to bother upgrading from harx700's to m50s? Seriously?..

Stop please


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I asked about the vmoda, you said they straight out sucked and suggested headphones that didn't have a microphone option like the vmodas did, I said they didn't have a mic, and you respond with this "Then stick with your crappy headset. Whatever. ~Throws something and breaks it~"
> 
> Stop please


Her headset comment was when you weren't open to the idea of a separate mic







. Everyone seems to be misreading everyone else's posts lol.

Wait until you get the mic in and see if you like it or not I guess.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Her headset comment was when you weren't open to the idea of a separate mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everyone seems to be misreading everyone else's posts lol.
> 
> Wait until you get the mic in and see if you like it or not I guess.


I probably will, I have amazon prime so it will get here Wednesday and if I like it I will buy the m50's with one day shipping and be happy.


----------



## HPE1000

Last one lol...









Custom One Pros or ATH M50?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Good thing with Amazon is that you can always return it if you don't like it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Good thing with Amazon is that you can always return it if you don't like it


Have you ever tried the COP? The general consensus is that they are very similar to the m50's when they have their sound ports opened half way(only slightly less accurate in the highs), but then when you have the ports opened all the way that the bass is amazing.

They are compared to the m50 and the dt770 and are obviously holding their own if people are going both ways on it.

They are usually $199, and they are $250 on the beyer website, but on amazon they are only 9 dollars more than the m50s (168 vs 159)

They have changeable earpads, headband, cable, and so on.

My only thing is they are obviously mobile oriented, only 16 ohms vs the AT's 38, does that really matter?

And the driver size, I cannot find it, I assume the COP's have 50mm drivers but I cannot find anywhere.

The COPs are also supposed to feel better on the head.


----------



## Wheezo

I am looking to buy the Superlux HD668B and thought I would ask you guys you guys about them.
Can anyone give me a quick opinion on them? How the sound-stage compared to say a AD700? I will be using them for 70% Music (rap, electronic, rock) and 30% Gaming (FPS) and pairing them with my Xonar DG.
Do you think the 668Bs would be the best option for a person on a budget but wants better than average sound? Thinking about purchasing a new set of headphones within the next week or so.

Thanks for any guidance you can provide.

(sorry for the multiple posts)


----------



## HPE1000

God, don't hate me, what about the ultrasone DJ1 pro's? They are just a redesigned pro 550 btw. Anyone tried the ultrasone pro 550?


----------



## Simca

I hate to say it, but Google is your friend. That said..I've already told you about all these options.

M50s are light headphones that drill into the top of your head after a while. The ear pads suck, but they're not uncomfortable to wear. M50s have good bass response....not very tight, but they're a cheap headphone so that's to be expected...mid range is K..because of the lows and highs the mid range seems recessed..but they're not really actually too recessed. The highs are K..bit shrill, but K. Overall it's a good headphone. Good entry level headphone. Nothing to rave about unless you're new to audio or not much of an audiophile. They isolate noise well..The Ultrasone Pro 550s and DJ1s (both same pair of headphones really) are similar to the M50s, but different..they focus more on soundstage most would argue the mids sound better than the M50s..the M50s have stronger bass than the Pro 550s.

The Ultrasones sound tinny though. The M50s don't sound tinny to me.

You'll go back and forth with pros and cons..you just need to try them or read so much about them where you eventually choose one over the other or pay more for a headphone with less drawbacks.

Also, the COP's are eyecandyish and IMO worse than the DT770s. That said, they're similar sounding...but you're paying more for the COPs..and the M50s are probably better..idk.


----------



## HPE1000

Ok, ATH M50's it is, I just wish I could find them for under the 159 price tag, because they apparently go on sale for 120 often.


----------



## LinkPro

Obviously threads like these bump the price up quite a bit.


----------



## HPE1000

For some reason, on amazon, when I clicked the ATH M50S (straight cable) it had a hidden price which revealed itself as 154.99, and so when I went back the the M50 coiled, it took an extra 5 dollars off to bring it down the the M50s price... wth amazon, I am not complaining but I have no clue how that happened..


----------



## Simca

They've gone for $100-$106 often..I wouldn't pay more than that really for them.

They were just $102 back in April..I would hold off for a while.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They've gone for $100-$106 often..I wouldn't pay more than that really for them.
> 
> They were just $102 back in April..I would hold off for a while.


I will, and I will check the prices frequently because if I could get them for 100 I would buy a dac/amp with them which would be a huge plus.


----------



## Simca

Camelegg them until they drop to a price you're comfortable paying. You'll be notified when they're that price on Amazon.


----------



## black7hought

I'm traveling later this month and I'm looking to buy some good earbuds for the plane and gym. I'm looking for earbuds that can provide good noise isolation or noise cancelling for the plane and can also stand up to sweat in the gym. I know it seems like a strange leap from AT to SOUL but I'm trying to find earbuds that can serve both purposes. I'm not an audiophile and not looking to pay $100 for earbuds that could potentially be damaged by sweat. If anyone has any suggestions for sports earbuds and changing out the tips to provide noise-isolation I'd appreciate those ideas as well.

These are two options I've found but the AT have the noise-cancelling box which may be annoying when working out. The SOUL earbuds seem like a cheaper version of Beats by Dre which I know in this circle are considered overpriced and overhyped. I'm looking at these because they may provide decent noise-isolation if I use some Comfy TX foam tips and may stand up to the gym test. I'm open to any other product suggestions that won't exceed $70.

Amazon:

Audio Technica ATH-ANC23 QuietPoint Active Noise-Cancelling In-Ear Headphones - $54.90

or

SOUL by Ludacris SL99 High-Def Sound Isolation In-Ear Headphones (Silver) - $37.73


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Post
> 
> 
> 
> I'm traveling later this month and I'm looking to buy some good earbuds for the plane and gym. I'm looking for earbuds that can provide good noise isolation or noise cancelling for the plane and can also stand up to sweat in the gym. I know it seems like a strange leap from AT to SOUL but I'm trying to find earbuds that can serve both purposes. I'm not an audiophile and not looking to pay $100 for earbuds that could potentially be damaged by sweat. If anyone has any suggestions for sports earbuds and changing out the tips to provide noise-isolation I'd appreciate those ideas as well.
> 
> These are two options I've found but the AT have the noise-cancelling box which may be annoying when working out. The SOUL earbuds seem like a cheaper version of Beats by Dre which I know in this circle are considered overpriced and overhyped. I'm looking at these because they may provide decent noise-isolation if I use some Comfy TX foam tips and may stand up to the gym test. I'm open to any other product suggestions that won't exceed $70.
> 
> Amazon:
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-ANC23 QuietPoint Active Noise-Cancelling In-Ear Headphones - $54.90
> 
> or
> 
> SOUL by Ludacris SL99 High-Def Sound Isolation In-Ear Headphones (Silver) - $37.73


Klipsch S4


----------



## black7hought

What do you think of the:

Klipsch Image S4i

Klipsch Image S4 -II


----------



## OC'ing Noob

S4 is a decent IEM and the S4i simply has an inline mic for iOS devices I believe. The one I linked is for enhanced bass.


----------



## black7hought

I'm ordering an S4-II. Thanks for the help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black7hought*
> 
> I'm ordering an S4-II. Thanks for the help.


NP and hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

S4 is a great earphone indeed, but I personally prefer the better rounded sony ex510s


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They've gone for $100-$106 often..I wouldn't pay more than that really for them.
> 
> They were just $102 back in April..I would hold off for a while.


I bought mine for $105.98 on June 22nd, but ended up cancelling the order because I knew I'd be disappointed coming from my current lineup. But yes, wait until they're under $110 to buy.


----------



## Tsar

The ATH50's must be good as so many people have them. So it must be recommended by people.

Really wish I had that amp now. I want to listen to my HD650's properly!


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> I am looking to buy the *Superlux HD668B* and thought I would ask you guys you guys about them.
> Can anyone give me a quick opinion on them? How the sound-stage compared to say a AD700? I will be using them for 70% Music (rap, electronic, rock) and 30% Gaming (FPS) and pairing them with my Xonar DG.
> Do you think the 668Bs would be the best option for a person on a budget but wants better than average sound? Thinking about purchasing a new set of headphones within the next week or so.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance you can provide.


Can anyone give any opinions on these headphones? Mainly how they are at FPS gaming? Actually leaning more towards the *Superlux HD681* now as they look more comfortable than the 668Bs. Can get them for $65.00 CAD shipped and tax included.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Can anyone give any opinions on these headphones? Mainly how they are at FPS gaming? Actually leaning more towards the *Superlux HD681* now as they look more comfortable than the 668Bs. Can get them for $65.00 CAD shipped and tax included.


Well the soundstage on the AD700 is massive, one of the biggest so I loses there.

Comfort is subjective. I find Grados really nice to wear but most people hate them.

I have read some good reviews, most of them praise the bass which I suppose would be good for your situation (Not a bass head myself)

Best advice is given here -


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For some reason, on amazon, when I clicked the ATH M50S (straight cable) it had a hidden price which revealed itself as 154.99, and so when I went back the the M50 coiled, it took an extra 5 dollars off to bring it down the the M50s price... wth amazon, I am not complaining but I have no clue how that happened..


Hey HPE (hennessey fan?),

Just keep in mind that there are 2 iterations of the ATH-M50. The first and discontinued version (blue box) was the one renowned for its bass, although bloated. The new iteration (white box) is more balanced with less bass but better neutrality.

I know you said bass is important, which is a difficult area to excel in for audiophile headphones in my opinion. A lot of bass headphones can be overpowered by its own lows, while some cans can have great bass but cost $800 like LCD2's (or so I've heard).

I think you should check out Ultrasone Pro 900's down the line. Good luck with the M50's, they're supposed to be great starter phones. Hope this helped!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> Hey HPE (hennessey fan?),
> 
> Just keep in mind that there are 2 iterations of the ATH-M50. The first and discontinued version (blue box) was the one renowned for its bass, although bloated. The new iteration (white box) is more balanced with less bass but better neutrality.
> 
> I know you said bass is important, which is a difficult area to excel in for audiophile headphones in my opinion. A lot of bass headphones can be overpowered by its own lows, while some cans can have great bass but cost $800 like LCD2's (or so I've heard).
> 
> I think you should check out Ultrasone Pro 900's down the line. Good luck with the M50's, they're supposed to be great starter phones. Hope this helped!


Yes I am a hennessey fan









And I have heard about the whole new iteration having less bass, I am not too worried, bass is only a plus for me, I am fine without a ton of it.


----------



## Hooy

I met John Hennessey and his boys when they unveiled the Venom GT. They make some fast ****. The Planet Express avatar is appropriate lol.

I don't remember what I read last night, but did you say what your DAC/Amp would be?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Superlux was like a dummed down version of a AKG. Excellent sounding for the price!

In other news, Christmas came early again.
Got some vsonic gr07 mk2s and fischer audio fa004s sent for review.
Really impressed with the gr07 so far!


----------



## Hooy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Superlux was like a dummed down version of a AKG. Excellent sounding for the price!
> 
> In other news, Christmas came early again.
> Got some vsonic gr07 mk2s and fischer audio fa004s sent for review.
> Really impressed with the gr07 so far!






Here's a review stating that you need to really tweak the EQ to make them acceptable


----------



## Wheezo

Thanks guys, I don't mind EQ'ing them to roll off the harsh highs, and I like a decent amount of bass in my headphones. I think I will go with the 668Bs, can't do any worse then my HD-201s I am using now


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No they didn't need any eq, the ones I heard that is. Let me see if I can find the exact one I heard and my friend owns. Bought from the UK.

Edit: it was the hd681.
You can eq it, like you would eq a AKG, but its beauty is that flat esk frequency response that it boasts. That's my opinion of it.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No they didn't need any eq, the ones I heard that is. Let me see if I can find the exact one I heard and my friend owns. Bought from the UK.
> 
> Edit: it was the hd681.
> You can eq it, like you would eq a AKG, but its beauty is that flat esk frequency response that it boasts. That's my opinion of it.


Thanks for your opinion Dubbed, are they a pretty good FPS gaming headphone do you think?


----------



## nitrubbb

looking to replace my lol-bad gamecom plantronics 367's. I have also used denon ah-d1100-s which I think were terrible, not enough bass (even though read that they have good bass, pff) and uncomfortable.

Recommendations? I want really deep bass like sennheiser CX-200II ear-phones have on my android with equalizer bass-boost at 50%

Also, how to get better sound with my PC, I mean when I plug the sennheisers to PC they sound much worse than behind my phone, lacking bass etc.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> looking to replace my lol-bad gamecom plantronics 367's. I have also used denon ah-d1100-s which I think were terrible, not enough bass (even though read that they have good bass, pff) and uncomfortable.
> 
> Recommendations? I want really deep bass like sennheiser CX-200II ear-phones have on my android with equalizer bass-boost at 50%
> 
> Also, how to get better sound with my PC, I mean when I plug the sennheisers to PC they sound much worse than behind my phone, lacking bass etc.


The reason for the last point if either your phone has a better amp in it than your PC OR your brain is so used to the sound of the phone that the new sound doesn't work for you.

I have no recommendations for you however, I will leave that to someone who knows more.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review stating that you need to really tweak the EQ to make them acceptable


Or mod them with Solderdude's filter mod http://www.rock-grotto.co.uk/HD681.pdf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No they didn't need any eq, the ones I heard that is. Let me see if I can find the exact one I heard and my friend owns. Bought from the UK.
> 
> Edit: it was the hd681.
> You can eq it, like you would eq a AKG, but its beauty is that flat esk frequency response that it boasts. That's my opinion of it.


You must have ears of steel or not listen to female vocalists







in stock form they are really quite sibilant and there is altogether to much energy in the upper frequencies, the filter mod tames them nicely. They clamp reasonably firmly and my left ear rests on something causing it to be kinda sore after 2/3 hours







The pleather pads get pretty sweaty too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> *Lets start over:*
> 
> Will I be able to beat the ATH M50's?
> 
> Bass matters to me, if it has just a tad more bass than these harx700's I will be fine with that (the rap I listen to isn't the trunk shaking hood music, but bass still matters)
> 
> Do the m50's leak sound at all? I LOVE cranking my music and I don't want others to hear. (My HARX700's have the little bit of leakage due to the slightly open design on the back)
> 
> Anything better in the 150 dollar price range?
> 
> AND about that zalman mic, any way I can mute it if I need to? I see no button on it so can I get an attachment for it or something? Or make make a shortcut key to do it?
> 
> My only real gripe with the m50's that I can see is lack of removable audio cable, mainly because I sometimes find myself chewing on my audio cables which has ended up costing me a lot in replacing earbuds and headphones over the years (A BIG reason I am scared of buying a high end headphone without a replaceable cable)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I never blew up at you, I knew you were messing around, I clearly said you were the first person on this thread that has ever recommended me a headset/setup under 300 dollars.
> 
> I have asked around on this thread about 3-4 times in the past and it has never gone well, even when I had a 250 dollar budget I was getting no help so I gave up and spent that on something else, my point being, it has never worked out for me asking on this thread because it seems that if I ask for something around 100 dollars, I get recommended something 200 dollars, if I ask for something 250 dollars, I get 300+ dollar recommendations, I get told whatever thing I chose sucks and that I would be an idiot for buying it. I say I want to keep it on the cheaper side, I get told I need a Fiio E07k and Beyerdynamic dt770's.
> 
> It seems that everyone is making recommendations based on what they spend on headphones rather than what is being asked. It is frustrating to see when someone asks for budget computer help everyone is more than happy to help them, but when someone asks for more affordable audio there is no help to be given out besides that you need to increase your budget before you get help..
> 
> People telling me how buying a more budget conscious audio setup is going to cost me more in the long run because I will keep replacing it(since it is an investment)... I have had my Logitech z313 speakers for over 3 years, I have had my JVC HARX700's for over a year, I am not constantly swapping out my stuff, so that does not mean spending 400+ on an headset/dac/amp setup is going to save me any money in the long run when I could easily keep a 200$ audio setup for the same time.
> 
> It is insulting and frustrating that I just do not seem to get any help because I do not want to go all out on something that I quite frankly am not too interested in. My anger also must have nothing to do with the fact that most of my posts on this thread are ignored from the start to begin with because I am not asking for a high end audio setup.
> 
> I have already decided I am going to order the Zalman clip on mic and if it works I will consider upgrading my headphones rather than getting a gaming headset.
> 
> I have also said the "gaming headset" was not going to be used for gaming so I do not need all of these example of why they are bad, I wanted something to talk on skype and listen to music with. I do not game much at all to be 100% honest.


I had to skip the last the 3 pages out of irritation and confusion. The last time you had a higher budget, I recommended the DT770s, and even offered you to pm me for a great deal on them.

That said, the 80 ohm Buyers drop to the $150-175 price range quite a bit, don't require an amp, have great soundstage, and they have bass: a lot more than the HARX700. They literally fit your description from last time, and then you disappeared from the thread.

Also, you can use push to talk for a Zalman mic, should you choose to go that route.

Edit:

Tsar, get yourself an amp for those Senn's already


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I had to skip the last the 3 pages out of irritation and confusion. The last time you had a higher budget, I recommended the DT770s, and even offered you to pm me for a great deal on them.
> 
> That said, the 80 ohm Buyers drop to the $150-175 price range quite a bit, don't require an amp, have great soundstage, and they have bass: a lot more than the HARX700. They literally fit your description from last time, and then you disappeared from the thread.
> 
> Also, you can use push to talk for a Zalman mic, should you choose to go that route.


I bought the zalman mic, it will be here wednesday so I can figure that out, and I didn't buy the dt770's from you last time because I do not like buying anything used(I really like opening the box and everything, also dealing with rma/warranty or anything is easier), I will keep my eyes out for the dt770 in that price range, what website do you see them selling for that cheap?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bought the zalman mic, it will be here wednesday so I can figure that out, and I didn't buy the dt770's from you last time because I do not like buying anything used(I really like opening the box and everything, also dealing with rma/warranty or anything is easier), I will keep my eyes out for the dt770 in that price range, what website do you see them selling for that cheap?


I know how you feel about used products. I am the same.

In other news, I just listened to Symphony No. 9 Beethoven..... Even without the Amp....

Holy Jumping Jesus on a Pogo stick, Best hour of my life musically speaking.

The last 20 mins were out of this world.


----------



## biatchi

Don't like used products but want a vintage amp hmmm


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Don't like used products but want a vintage amp hmmm


Well with things like that second hand is the only way to go, especially if they sound great.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bought the zalman mic, it will be here wednesday so I can figure that out, and I didn't buy the dt770's from you last time because I do not like buying anything used(I really like opening the box and everything, also dealing with rma/warranty or anything is easier), I will keep my eyes out for the dt770 in that price range, what website do you see them selling for that cheap?


When dealing with anyone that's a club member, they normally keep the original box and have the invoice. Also means they probably took care of them. Your loss, though. And as discussed before, Guitar Center was where I picked my pair up for $150+tax.


----------



## biatchi

Agreed, used audio equipment is fine.


----------



## HPE1000

Ah well, I frequently end up in chapel hill/Raleigh and next time I am in the area I will drop by a guitar center even if I have bought something before them.


----------



## pez

I don't mean to be so irritated. I apologize for that. Working retail 30-40 hours a week does that to you.

On topic. Have you decided on a pair of 'phones yet?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't mean to be so irritated. I apologize for that. Working retail 30-40 hours a week does that to you.
> 
> On topic. Have you decided on a pair of 'phones yet?


Still thinking the M50's if they go on sale soon, and if they do I will most likely buy a Fiio e07k with them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Thanks for your opinion Dubbed, are they a pretty good FPS gaming headphone do you think?


Well the beauty of them is a flat line esk response, and a nice open-back design gives them great soundstage. However, they completely lack of bass, is something I wouldn't use to play bf3, as explosions and whatnot will sound dull. A lot of people swear by open back, due to great soundstage, but in lower end models, bass is compromised for more accurate mids. I would hate to shoot an rpg in a game to sound like a muffled nozzle shot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> looking to replace my lol-bad gamecom plantronics 367's. I have also used denon ah-d1100-s which I think were terrible, not enough bass (even though read that they have good bass, pff) and uncomfortable.
> 
> Recommendations? I want really deep bass like sennheiser CX-200II ear-phones have on my android with equalizer bass-boost at 50%
> 
> Also, how to get better sound with my PC, I mean when I plug the sennheisers to PC they sound much worse than behind my phone, lacking bass etc.


Sony xb500/700 are a great choice of headphones with bass and for gaming. For your dull sound, you can get a cheap soundcard, to bypass the horrible on board audio present on a lot of motherboards. Something cheap like the xonar dg is good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Or mod them with Solderdude's filter mod http://www.rock-grotto.co.uk/HD681.pdf
> You must have ears of steel or not listen to female vocalists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in stock form they are really quite sibilant and there is altogether to much energy in the upper frequencies, the filter mod tames them nicely. They clamp reasonably firmly and my left ear rests on something causing it to be kinda sore after 2/3 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pleather pads get pretty sweaty too.


no you are completely right about that! Forgot about that flaw. I even remember telling my friend to get a resistor adapter to knock down the sibilance. At high volumes it was really noticeable, but a lower volumes it was fine. The pads was another thing, again thanks for reminding me. It isn't that the pads got hot on my ears, but actually the DISTANCE from the driver to the ear, was TOO CLOSE. I got big ears that said, and because of my human flaw, along with many others (lol) my ears were touching parts of the plastic covering the driver. If the pads were a little thicker it would have made it much better. For £18 that my friend paid though...one can't really complain. That said, when compared to the akg 551 both my friend and I preferred the akg by a margin.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Still thinking the M50's if they go on sale soon, and if they do I will most likely buy a Fiio e07k with them.


Remember not to get to hellbent on an amp just yet. Of course I'm not saying don't get one eventually, but just remember the M50 won't need one to start out with. Though my buddy said his M&M stack worked wonders for them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Remember not to get to hellbent on an amp just yet. Of course I'm not saying don't get one eventually, but just remember the M50 won't need one to start out with. Though my buddy said his M&M stack worked wonders for them.


I only really wanted it for the dac, because I am using onboard audio right now.


----------



## pez

Ah, that makes sense. Carry on then good sir .

Question for you guys.

Who do you like for female vocals? I don't have many in my library and I'm feeling that's a mistake. Not picky of genre or language, but I really enjoy Yael Naim. Beautiful voice and such a joy to listen to. Looking for some suggestions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, that makes sense. Carry on then good sir .
> 
> Question for you guys.
> 
> Who do you like for female vocals? I don't have many in my library and I'm feeling that's a mistake. Not picky of genre or language, but I really enjoy Yael Naim. Beautiful voice and such a joy to listen to. Looking for some suggestions.


Some that I enjoy listening to:

- Celine Dion
- En Vogue
- Enya
- Evanescence
- Norah Jones
- Teresa Teng
- Whitney Houston (Pre-Crackhead Whitney)


----------



## Deano12345

I only looked at my library now, and I really dont have many female vocalists in it









Some of mine though :

Imelda May
Ellie Goulding
Christina Perri
Zooey Deschanel (She & Him I guess)
Tracy Chapman


----------



## Azefore

Picked up the Yamaha EPH-100SLs a few days ago, only have around 10 or so hours on them with my increasingly busy schedule but they're doing pretty fair atm, isolation is terrific as well. Had to find something to replace my muddying Senn CX200s I picked up 3 years ago for $8


----------



## pez

I notice a trend in your taste of women's vocals







. A full bodied voice







. I do appreciate Norah Jones and Evanescence...though Evanescence gets a little much for me...the goth theme that she has (had) I guess







.


----------



## biatchi

Katie Melua
Lena Landrut
Diana Krall
Patrcia Barber
Stacey Kent
Adele
Amy Macdonald
Ingrid Michaelson
Kate Rusby
Nina Zilli
Rebecca Ferguson
Regina Spektor


----------



## SinX7

Do you guys think a AKG K702 for $200 is a good price? Mint condition. Will be using it for Gaming (Mainly), music (25%) and movies (25%).

Thanks!


----------



## LinkPro

New K702 run for $260-270 so 200 is not bad. You would need an amp though unless you already have one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Do you guys think a AKG K702 for $200 is a good price? Mint condition. Will be using it for Gaming (Mainly), music (25%) and movies (25%).
> 
> Thanks!


I will let my Q701s go for 150 and they are essentially the same headphone.


----------



## Splave

if you had to wear earbuds say at the gym, what would be a good choice? Music type mostly loud and bassy








thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Katie Melua
> Lena Landrut
> Diana Krall
> Patrcia Barber
> Stacey Kent
> Adele
> Amy Macdonald
> Ingrid Michaelson
> Kate Rusby
> Nina Zilli
> Rebecca Ferguson
> Regina Spektor


Ooh! Katie Melua is really lovely singer as well!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Splave*
> 
> if you had to wear earbuds say at the gym, what would be a good choice? Music type mostly loud and bassy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks!


- Price?
- Musical preference?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Sade is also really good too


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will let my Q701s go for 150 and they are essentially the same headphone.


What color and how old and condition?


----------



## HPE1000

For cheap the JVC FX101's are very bassy and sound pretty nice, that is around 15 dollars so you don't have to worry about them breaking or anything.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will let my Q701s go for 150 and they are essentially the same headphone.


That's not bad at all. For that price even I'm interested.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What color and how old and condition?


Ya, this.

As far as female vocals go..in no particular order:

Liv Kristine
Sharon Den Adel
Tarja Turunen
Floor Jansen
Cristina Scabbia
Simone Simons
Mariangela Demurtas
Vibeke Stene
Amy Lee
Ailyn
Lisa Middlehauve

List goes on and on. I'm sure I didn't add a lot of my favorite female singers to this list.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What color and how old and condition?


How old: 1 Year.

Condition: The only thing I would say that might (MIGHT) bother some people is that the "L" and "R" print is wearing off which signifies which side is the right or left channel.

But other then that, both cables are included and they are in clean condition.

Color: Black with green cable.

To be honest, some money came into my possession recently, and I am looking to upgrade my headphones. I am simply looking for a quick sale so I can move on up the upgrade ladder......or go further down the upgrade rabbit hole. Which ever you prefer.


----------



## Simca

Box and everything?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Box and everything?


Not the box. I never keep those things. If sinx7 decides he does not want them, I will send you the pics.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Please discuss sale items via pm


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not the box. I never keep those things. If sinx7 decides he does not want them, I will send you the pics.


What are you going to get next? Headphone wise.

In other news, I really wish I could build a Crack Bottlehead


----------



## nitrubbb

ordered JVC 700-s, will post my thoughts and comparison w denon ah-d1100-s when they arrive


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> What are you going to get next? Headphone wise.
> 
> In other news, I really wish I could build a Crack Bottlehead


Well it depends if I can get this stupid litecoin mining to work. If I can get it to work, I might finally be able to go with the HE-500 or maybe a used LCD2.

If not (which is probably the most likely scenario) I will buy Pez's HD600s. Thankfully I do not have a bright amp, so there is no rhyme or reason to go with the HD650s.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well it depends if I can get this stupid litecoin mining to work. If I can get it to work, I might finally be able to go with the HE-500 or maybe a used LCD2.
> 
> If not (which is probably the most likely scenario) I will buy Pez's HD600s. Thankfully I do not have a bright amp, so there is no rhyme or reason to go with the HD650s.


Did you build your amp?

I am really considering building a Bottlehead Crack, How hard is it to build it?

And what was that about the HD650's?


----------



## biatchi

You baulked at building an O2, a tube amp is an altogether more dangeous proposition. Speaking of tube amps I have the amplifier part of a 1959 Pye record player I'm going to rebuild, single ended EL84


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I am really considering building a Bottlehead Crack, How hard is it to build it?


Building a Crack is easy, even for first timers. The instructions are very good. Measure wire, stripe wire, solder, repeat for 7 hours.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Did you build your amp?
> 
> I am really considering building a Bottlehead Crack, How hard is it to build it?
> 
> And what was that about the HD650's?


Building it is not hard at all. Reading the schematic and understand how to turn a weird drawing into a final product is rather difficult.

I would recommend that you practice with soldering before you attempt anything. It is super simple to learn, and soldering irons can be found for fairly cheap. I would pick one up and look at making a custom cable for your HD650s. Nothing expensive (hell...you could even use ethernet wire), and it will get your feel wet with soldering.

I do not know how pricing is in the UK, but even with buying the soldering gun, I have made decent cables for less than 50 bucks and if I really tried, I probably could have done it for 30.

I do have to agree with biatchi that it is a tad more dangerous than a SS amp, but if you buy the actual bottle head kit, it comes with directions on how to put it together and how to be safe about it. It is incredibly easy to make a mistake. I would say that any DIY audio project is relatively difficult, but if you do things 1 step at a time and take numerous breaks that you should be good.

In addition, even for the price, there are better DIY tube amps out there. DIY audio has some open source amps floating around on their forum.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> You baulked at building an O2, a tube amp is an altogether more dangeous proposition. Speaking of tube amps I have the amplifier part of a 1959 Pye record player I'm going to rebuild, single ended EL84


Why is it dangerous? Been electrocuted more times than I want to.

Is it worth building the O2+DAC over the Bottle?

I don't mind building now. I am very bored recently.


----------



## biatchi

Because mains and higher voltages









RE: DIY tube amps, I also have most parts for something like a Simple EL84 too


----------



## Draygonn

This weekend Bottlehead is offering a free speedball upgrade with the crack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Is it worth building the O2+DAC over the Bottle?


The Crack has a 15-20 min warmup time. I leave my O2 on 24/7.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Why is it dangerous? Been electrocuted more times than I want to.
> 
> Is it worth building the O2+DAC over the Bottle?
> 
> I don't mind building now. I am very bored recently.


Higher voltages. I would not worry about it too much. Just take things 1 step at a time. Mistakes are your worst enemy as a DIY beginner.

Some will say differently than me, but I personally would take the bottle head amp over a low end SS amp any day of the week. I personally think that the quality of the parts that they send you is crap and that you could probably source some parts yourself, but other then that, it is a good diy amp.

HOWEVER. I REALLY recommend that you look into getting something like a Cmoy amp to at least drive your headphones for now and then start learning how to solder and read a schematic. I am still not the best at this and I am still learning, but I am starting to understand how to take a circuit map and turn it into a final product.

If you can do that, and can figure out a decent place to source parts locally, you will open yourself up to a hell of a lot of open source amp designs.

The other option is to save up a bit more money, and my friend and I can build you a headphone amp and we can ship it over. IDK if that is an option for you, but I want to extend the offer.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Higher voltages. I would not worry about it too much. Just take things 1 step at a time. Mistakes are your worst enemy as a DIY beginner.
> 
> Some will say differently than me, but I personally would take the bottle head amp over a low end SS amp any day of the week. I personally think that the quality of the parts that they send you is crap and that you could probably source some parts yourself, but other then that, it is a good diy amp.
> 
> HOWEVER. I REALLY recommend that you look into getting something like a Cmoy amp to at least drive your headphones for now and then start learning how to solder and read a schematic. I am still not the best at this and I am still learning, but I am starting to understand how to take a circuit map and turn it into a final product.
> 
> If you can do that, and can figure out a decent place to source parts locally, you will open yourself up to a hell of a lot of open source amp designs.
> 
> The other option is to save up a bit more money, and my friend and I can build you a headphone amp and we can ship it over. IDK if that is an option for you, but I want to extend the offer.


PM me with a price on that last point, please.

Could I build a CMoy amp? As a starter amp?


----------



## biatchi

Very much so, it's battery powered. I reccommend you build the O2 amp from HeadnHifi I linked you the other week and then if you still want a tube amp you at least have some experience.

http://www.headnhifi.com/diy-kits/o2-kit-full


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Very much so, it's battery powered. I reccommend you build the O2 amp from HeadnHifi I linked you the other week and then if you still want a tube amp you at least have some experience.
> 
> http://www.headnhifi.com/diy-kits/o2-kit-full


Ok,

Thanks, is there anyway I could mod a a 6.3mm jack into it? (Already modding)


----------



## biatchi

Not with that case and front panel, you'd need the 'desktop version'.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Not with that case and front panel, you'd need the 'desktop version'.


I was thinking that I could just drill out the hole in the front panel if I got the wood version.....

Also, desktop one?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I was thinking that I could just drill out the hole in the front panel if I got the wood version.....
> 
> Also, desktop one?


You can put it in anything you want really. There is even a guide on how to make a free form Cmoy and encase it in resin.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You can put it in anything you want really. There is even a guide on how to make a free form Cmoy and encase it in resin.


I might see if I can make a fancy wood box. Is the O2 hard to make?

It seems tricky.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I might see if I can make a fancy wood box. Is the O2 hard to make?
> 
> It seems tricky.


It's easier than almost everything else. You don't need to design or procure your own power supply, volume control, or any other component, and you don't need to sort through components to match parts carefully. Everything goes straight out of the bag and into the marked PCB. Put all the right pieces in and solder them in, and it's done. It's all through-hole and not surface-mount components, so even without much skills and just a $5-10 soldering iron, it can be readily done.

And there are troubleshooting instructions and tips on the designer's blog (if you care to read all that or wade through the text).

If you're using a nonstandard enclosure, it would be a bit more work as you'd need to do some wiring of say jacks and maybe volume pot to the correct locations on the PCB, but there are jumper locations already for some of the stuff.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Katie Melua
> Lena Landrut
> Diana Krall
> Patrcia Barber
> Stacey Kent
> Adele
> Amy Macdonald
> Ingrid Michaelson
> Kate Rusby
> Nina Zilli
> Rebecca Ferguson
> Regina Spektor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's not bad at all. For that price even I'm interested.
> Ya, this.
> 
> As far as female vocals go..in no particular order:
> 
> Liv Kristine
> Sharon Den Adel
> Tarja Turunen
> Floor Jansen
> Cristina Scabbia
> Simone Simons
> Mariangela Demurtas
> Vibeke Stene
> Amy Lee
> Ailyn
> Lisa Middlehauve
> 
> List goes on and on. I'm sure I didn't add a lot of my favorite female singers to this list.


I will check them out guys. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well it depends if I can get this stupid litecoin mining to work. If I can get it to work, I might finally be able to go with the HE-500 or maybe a used LCD2.
> 
> If not (which is probably the most likely scenario) I will buy Pez's HD600s. Thankfully I do not have a bright amp, so there is no rhyme or reason to go with the HD650s.


Yesssss. Buy my HD 600...

In other news, I might be able to finally put my degree/passion to work soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tsar

Me and Tjj226 Angel have decided I am going to build the "Staving Student" Amp.

With his help of course in the parts department and other stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Me and Tjj226 Angel have decided I am going to build the "Staving Student" Amp.
> 
> With his help of course in the parts department and other stuff.


Noooo. We are making my friends redesign of the millet amp.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys, came back here because I need some advice.
Yesterday I saw that a new audio shop opened near my house.
They can get me a few decent items the other shops can't so here's my question:

I want to get a new pair of cans. Want clear, accurate audio that can take gaming and music listening.
Before you say anything about the prices, yes, I live in Argentina and here everything that comes from any other country that is not ours has around 50% tax above the price (importing) plus 21% VAT and as there's shortage of imported items, they cost quite more than regular.

They can get me:

Audio Technica's ATH-M50 --- $320 USD

Sennheiser HD 598 --- $500 USD

Shure SRH440 --- $150 USD

I want to know which one is the best bang for the buck, taking into account they are not cheap here. I can also ask for other models they can get me by order, so any other suggestion would be great. I already have some Bose AE2 so I need better sound than that.

Fun fact: My whole PC here costs around $3300 USD, but if I was in the US I could probably buy it for around 1800-2200 USD or even less maybe.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooo. We are making my friends redesign of the millet amp.


Well yes, but that was harder to explain to people who haven't been reading out PM's.


----------



## biatchi

Not really


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Not really


Well to me it was easier to explain it that way.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys, came back here because I need some advice.
> Yesterday I saw that a new audio shop opened near my house.
> They can get me a few decent items the other shops can't so here's my question:
> 
> I want to get a new pair of cans. Want clear, accurate audio that can take gaming and music listening.
> Before you say anything about the prices, yes, I live in Argentina and here everything that comes from any other country that is not ours has around 50% tax above the price (importing) plus 21% VAT and as there's shortage of imported items, they cost quite more than regular.
> 
> They can get me:
> 
> Audio Technica's ATH-M50 --- $320 USD
> 
> Sennheiser HD 598 --- $500 USD
> 
> Shure SRH440 --- $150 USD
> 
> I want to know which one is the best bang for the buck, taking into account they are not cheap here. I can also ask for other models they can get me by order, so any other suggestion would be great. I already have some Bose AE2 so I need better sound than that.
> 
> Fun fact: My whole PC here costs around $3300 USD, but if I was in the US I could probably buy it for around 1800-2200 USD or even less maybe.


Wow, could it be potentially cheaper if a member bought then and shipped them to you?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You would have to go insured, and with that would come custom charges...


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, could it be potentially cheaper if a member bought then and shipped them to you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You would have to go insured, and with that would come custom charges...


Yeah, its a bit complicated. I could also buy them from ebay and pray it doesn't get caught at customs where I'd be charged almost the same or more than the price I can get them at the store... taking into account I would have to travel to customs, pay the tax, etc. (I'm like 60 miles from city customs).
Anyway the prices I gave you are orientative as US dollar is constantly changing here as our economy collapses.... I measured with the official USD, but the real exchange figures are even worse.
So leaving the price/customs problems away, what would you recommend me getting? Any other cans I should look at?


----------



## HPE1000

Still keeping my eyes out for some DT 770 80 ohms to go back on sale, the price fluctuations are crazy on those, I was talking about the whole dac situation and how I wanted an E07K, but would a Schiit Modi be better? I have heard the 80 ohms don't really need amped so I assume the Modi would be better right? I could always add a magni later on.

When I am not at home I just use my htc one with jvc fx101's they have decent audio and amazing bass combined so I wouldn't be taking a Fiio anywhere so I don't really need them to be mobile, any other options for a sub 100 dollar dac to keep my eyes out for?

Edit: Or would an E07K be sufficient enough? 90% of my music is 320kbps if that matters (as far as it not being flac or anything fancy)

2nd edit, a Fiio E10 is a dac/amp combo right? I might just get that, its just for desktop use so that cuts some cost out of it and it has a bass boost feature and everything, it seems like i might grab,


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Still keeping my eyes out for some DT 770 80 ohms to go back on sale, the price fluctuations are crazy on those, I was talking about the whole dac situation and how I wanted an E07K, but would a Schiit Modi be better? I have heard the 80 ohms don't really need amped so I assume the Modi would be better right? I could always add a magni later on.
> 
> When I am not at home I just use my htc one with jvc fx101's they have decent audio and amazing bass combined so I wouldn't be taking a Fiio anywhere so I don't really need them to be mobile, any other options for a sub 100 dollar dac to keep my eyes out for?
> 
> Edit: Or would an E07K be sufficient enough? 90% of my music is 320kbps if that matters (as far as it not being flac or anything fancy)
> 
> 2nd edit, a Fiio E10 is a dac/amp combo right? I might just get that, its just for desktop use so that cuts some cost out of it and it has a bass boost feature and everything, it seems like i might grab,


Since you have a budget, just get your headphones first. Once you get them, THEN worry about what else you want to get. This is the only good advice regardless if you have a budget or not. Now there are some headphones that you know already needs an amp to sound nice, but the DT770 80 ohms is NOT one of those.


----------



## SinX7

Is there a difference on the AKG K702 vs AKG Q701?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Is there a difference on the AKG K702 vs AKG Q701?


I personally say not really, but there was a member who said yes and I think he said the Q701 makes his head hurts.


----------



## Fortunex

It's a small difference, but most people report hearing it from what I've seen.


----------



## SinX7

So they really similar? Will be using it for gaming, music and movies.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Since you have a budget, just get your headphones first. Once you get them, THEN worry about what else you want to get. This is the only good advice regardless if you have a budget or not. Now there are some headphones that you know already needs an amp to sound nice, but the DT770 80 ohms is NOT one of those.


I know, but I am waiting on them(dt 770) to go on sale anyway so picking up the E10 for 60 dollars isn't a big deal to me. Isn't it important for me to have a decent dac compared to my onboard audio? I was not stressing about the amp part of the E10 btw, I only care about the dac. For 60 dollars it seems like a no-brainer.


----------



## Simca

If your usage is for PC only a Xonar DG might actually be the better buy but, ultimately up to you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, but I am waiting on them(dt 770) to go on sale anyway so picking up the E10 for 60 dollars isn't a big deal to me. Isn't it important for me to have a decent dac compared to my onboard audio? I was not stressing about the amp part of the E10 btw, I only care about the dac. For 60 dollars it seems like a no-brainer.


Really the only thing that matters is how much you enjoy your music. My suggest (feel free to ignore of course), don't get a DAC/Amp yet until you finally get your headphones (whichever one that may be) and then see if you would rather get a different pair of cans or you like them enough to invest in a DAC/Amp combo. Forget DAC's and amps and just focus on musical enjoyment. Once you get your cans, if you feel you want even more out of them, then consider getting a DAC/Amp. Again, just my 2 cents.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If your usage is for PC only a Xonar DG might actually be the better buy but, ultimately up to you.


No, my computer is a mini itx computer, so the only pci slot is occupied by a graphics card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Really the only thing that matters is how much you enjoy your music. My suggest (feel free to ignore of course), don't get a DAC/Amp yet until you finally get your headphones (whichever one that may be) and then see if you would rather get a different pair of cans or you like them enough to invest in a DAC/Amp combo. Forget DAC's and amps and just focus on musical enjoyment. Once you get your cans, if you feel you want even more out of them, then consider getting a DAC/Amp. Again, just my 2 cents.


Then I guess I will wait to buy it, not like its going to do much for my current headphones.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Really the only thing that matters is how much you enjoy your music. My suggest (feel free to ignore of course), don't get a DAC/Amp yet until you finally get your headphones (whichever one that may be) and then see if you would rather get a different pair of cans or you like them enough to invest in a DAC/Amp combo. Forget DAC's and amps and just focus on musical enjoyment. Once you get your cans, if you feel you want even more out of them, then consider getting a DAC/Amp. Again, just my 2 cents.


Will disagree slightly here. If your DAC is absolute booty then you might want to invest in a cheap DAC like the DG to at least get a cleaner source. I've heard headphones that have sounded like garbage on onboard vs an amazing difference/change with a proper DAC. If your mobo's DAC doesn't suck..and I haven't tried a mobo who's DAC doesn't suck..but I think it probably exists out there..then you can keep your onboard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Will disagree slightly here. If your DAC is absolute booty then you might want to invest in a cheap DAC like the DG to at least get a cleaner source. I've heard headphones that have sounded like garbage on onboard vs an amazing difference/change with a proper DAC. If your mobo's DAC doesn't suck..and I haven't tried a mobo who's DAC doesn't suck..but I think it probably exists out there..then you can keep your onboard.


I have personally not heard onboard for at least a decade. Went from an Audigy to X-Fi to Xonar to ODAC.









PS
In case anyone is confused or misread my post, I am not suggesting that DAC is not an improvement over onboard or that he should never buy a DAC, but rather that he wait and see whether he wants one and if so, how good of one.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Me and Tjj226 Angel have decided I am going to build the "Staving Student" Amp.
> 
> With his help of course in the parts department and other stuff.


I'm building an SS this week too, to power some 650's. That's a freaky coincidence









Anyone got any ideas for an enclosure. My best idea at the moment is using the case off a scythe amp I have here, but I wouldn't mind something more imaginative

(And yes, its the same Scythe that make fans/heatsinks etc)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> I'm building an SS this week too, to power some 650's. That's a freaky coincidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone got any ideas for an enclosure. My best idea at the moment is using the case off a scythe amp I have here, but I wouldn't mind something more imaginative
> 
> (And yes, its the same Scythe that make fans/heatsinks etc)


Imaginative custom or imaginative pre-built?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Imaginative custom or imaginative pre-built?


Pre-Built. I dont mind modding something to fit, the scythe case will need modding anyway !


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Pre-Built. I dont mind modding something to fit, the scythe case will need modding anyway !


Dude, screw that. Go to any local craft store, thrift shop, or just look around your own house.

A chassis can be anything you want it or need it to be. One guy even built his in an altoids tin can, and another one built it in a mini cooper cookie tin.

You can use a wooden box, metal box, or just about any box you want.

Save the money and buy higher quality capacitors and resistors for better audio quality.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Dude, screw that. Go to any local craft store, thrift shop, or just look around your own house.
> 
> A chassis can be anything you want it or need it to be. One guy even built his in an altoids tin can, and another one built it in a mini cooper cookie tin.
> 
> You can use a wooden box, metal box, or just about any box you want.
> 
> Save the money and buy higher quality capacitors and resistors for better audio quality.


Thats the plan with the Scythe case, its a bit boring, but it matches everything else on my table I guess. A model car would be cool though ! Ordering everything for it tomorrow, should all be here on Friday hopefully !


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I might have found my HE-500s for 450.

THEY WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry pez. I know you need some, but I needed a pair myself


----------



## Simca

Damn good price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is anyone having trouble positing pictures? Whenever I try it takes me to the top of the page.


----------



## Domino

Ordered some EM-4S for the HTC One after the SM3v2 broke. Going to send the SM3v2s in for repair if warranty doesn't work out. Give those away to a friend or keep as a spare if I want some more bass. Definitely keep a case with me whenever I travel for now on. Heh.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Yeah, its a bit complicated. I could also buy them from ebay and pray it doesn't get caught at customs where I'd be charged almost the same or more than the price I can get them at the store... taking into account I would have to travel to customs, pay the tax, etc. (I'm like 60 miles from city customs).
> Anyway the prices I gave you are orientative as US dollar is constantly changing here as our economy collapses.... I measured with the official USD, but the real exchange figures are even worse.
> So leaving the price/customs problems away, what would you recommend me getting? Any other cans I should look at?


can't really comment on those as I haven't heard them. I know the at is known to be good value for money though


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> can't really comment on those as I haven't heard them. I know the at is known to be good value for money though


Well, thanks for the imput. I thought my post was dead and forgotten


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Well, thanks for the imput. I thought my post was dead and forgotten


That's why I quoted it so that the others can chime in


----------



## SinX7

What is a fair price for a "mint" condition AKG K702 5 months old. Comes with everything.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What is a fair price for a "mint" condition AKG K702 5 months old. Comes with everything.


I say around $230 in my opinion.


----------



## Deano12345

All the stuff for my SS bar the tubes (friend is sending those) is ordered


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> All the stuff for my SS bar the tubes (friend is sending those) is ordered


I keep seeing SS as solid state and going "Huh? Is he building a hybrid amp?" at the tubes part.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I keep seeing SS as solid state and going "Huh? Is he building a hybrid amp?" at the tubes part.


I did the exact same thing the first few times I seen SS on the Starving Student thread


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I say around $230 in my opinion.


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## biatchi

Yup SS is solid state, you make mucho confusment


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I say around $230 in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Thanks!
Click to expand...

That looks a bit high considering that Q701 is similar and commonly goes around $235 new or something like that.


----------



## jjsoviet

Loving my new setup.









Sony Walkman F806 > FiiO E12 > Shure SRH840

That leaves me with my trusty old Sennheiser HD25-1 II. Could probably sell it for $80-100 since it's really old and has some left channel issues.


----------



## HPE1000

Waiting on a response from beyerdynamic if there would be anything wrong with ordering new, unopened headphones off of ebay rather than buying from other stores online. If they still would give me a warranty then I would be happy, it would be 30-50 dollars cheaper than most stores and would seal the deal for me, on a side note, my clip on mic is getting here tomorrow so I hope that works out, I found skype has sticky keys for mic muting so I can mute my mic whenever I am typing (I have a cherry blue KB so it is loud)


----------



## jjsoviet

Regarding Beyers, I'm surprised that a new pair of DT990 Pro 250 Ohms costs under $200 despite being a high-tier headphone. Might jump on it given the chance.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Regarding Beyers, I'm surprised that a new pair of DT990 Pro 250 Ohms costs under $200 despite being a high-tier headphone. Might jump on it given the chance.


I have the Premiums, love them to death. The soundstage is super organic and it'll definitely give you a new listening experience for a while until your ears get used to the sound. haha


----------



## HPE1000

Now I am wondering if I should get the DT990 pro's... Are they "better" than the 770's? I am talking about the pros (250 ohm)


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I have the Premiums, love them to death. The soundstage is super organic and it'll definitely give you a new listening experience for a while until your ears get used to the sound. haha


I heard though that the DT990 (any variant) is quite picky with amps. Hope my Little Dot MKIII can handle it well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know, but I am waiting on them(dt 770) to go on sale anyway so picking up the E10 for 60 dollars isn't a big deal to me. Isn't it important for me to have a decent dac compared to my onboard audio? I was not stressing about the amp part of the E10 btw, I only care about the dac. For 60 dollars it seems like a no-brainer.


I can't tell if you're confused about this, but the Modi is a DAC only. So you would need an amp to accompany it. The suggestion to go with headphones first, though, is good. I think then you'll be able to justify how much you actually want to put into an amp or amp/DAC combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If your usage is for PC only a Xonar DG might actually be the better buy but, ultimately up to you.


This is a good suggestion, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I might have found my HE-500s for 450.
> 
> THEY WILL BE MINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry pez. I know you need some, but I needed a pair myself


All good . Just know I call dibs when you get tired of them. For now I'm content with my HD 650s :-D.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Now I am wondering if I should get the DT990 pro's... Are they "better" than the 770's? I am talking about the pros (250 ohm)


I've never heard them, but it might not have the bass that your looking for. Just something to consider.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can't tell if you're confused about this, but the Modi is a DAC only. So you would need an amp to accompany it. The suggestion to go with headphones first, though, is good. I think then you'll be able to
> I've never heard them, but it might not have the bass that your looking for. Just something to consider.


I know the differnce between an amp and a dac.. I know the modi is only a dac, I would also have to get the magni for the amp, but I don't think I am going to, I will probably just get a fiio e10. As for the dt990, I kind of realized that since they are open, I probably wouldn't like that due to me not wanting everyone else hearing what I am hearing.

So the second I get a response back from beyerdynamic about the whole buying products from ebay I will buy the dt770s (if they say it is okay, which I assume they will say)


----------



## Simca

These new leather ear pads are amazing for my HE-500....way better than the ones that came with it. These are soft and comfortable and don't overheat..amazingly comfortable. May NOT go back to the velours actually.


----------



## HPE1000

So, I installed foobar2000, this is new, probably going to take me years to figure it out


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know the differnce between an amp and a dac.. I know the modi is only a dac, I would also have to get the magni for the amp, but I don't think I am going to, I will probably just get a fiio e10. As for the dt990, I kind of realized that since they are open, I probably wouldn't like that due to me not wanting everyone else hearing what I am hearing.
> 
> So the second I get a response back from beyerdynamic about the whole buying products from ebay I will buy the dt770s (if they say it is okay, which I assume they will say)


Wasn't sure...I wasn't gathering from the comments what amp you'd be using with it.

Anyhow, good luck.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Percussion sounds absolutely stunning in "Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out" by Kate Melua.


----------



## Konkistadori

Just litlle heads up, superlux hd681b with akg velour pads = awesome price/perf. Ratio. Using xonar Dgx with 2-5db lowered low freqs and highs. Played battlefield for awhile and gotta say that low frequencies are surprisingly good. Considering that cost of 20euros for new headphone. It really felt like i had subwoofer on, bass wasnt overwhelming like denon d2000 had for my tastes...

anyone here have experience from dt990 or t90? Considering to buy beyers, but still i wonder will they sound twice good like my cheap superluxes.. too bad i cant test those at home...


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> These new leather ear pads are amazing for my HE-500....way better than the ones that came with it. These are soft and comfortable and don't overheat..amazingly comfortable. May NOT go back to the velours actually.


notice the sound signature change at all? The leather pads and the velours always made a difference on the AKG models I owned.


----------



## Tsar

Just put up a nice hook for my headphones to sit on. Looks rather neat to be honest.

Still no place to plug them into yet, but that will be rectified eventually.


----------



## RatPatrol01

IGNORE ME!

Damn phone had me responding to a post from days ago i thought was most recent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have narrowed my next amp purchase to be one of the following:

- Burson Soloist SL
- Meier Audio Concerto
- HeadAmp GD-1

A few things; yes I am still looking for recommendations on SS amps that go well with my LCD-2 and no I am not considering any tube amps as I already have my Lyr. If you own a LCD-2 and you know of a SS amp that it synergies well with, please let me know.


----------



## Hooy

Compared to my old X-Fi Titanium HD and V-Can II, these are slower (quite noticeably), less bassy, warmer, clearer, and more robust.

These Schit units run very hot. Overall, I like it but need to either get used to the slower tempo or hope that it changes over time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hooy*
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my old X-Fi Titanium HD and V-Can II, these are slower (quite noticeably), less bassy, warmer, clearer, and more robust.
> 
> These Schit units run very hot. Overall, I like it but need to either get used to the slower tempo or hope that it changes over time.


I do not know anything about the V-Can II, but I can tell you that the schiit products should not change the tempo at all.

Just as a test, go watch a youtube video of a band live, or maybe even someone trying to teach music lessons. See if you think the music matches up with the video.

Someone not too long ago on head-fi had a tempo issue and it turned out to be a bad cable.


----------



## Simca

Not sure if I hear a change in frequency. Probably not tbh.


----------



## HPE1000

Anyone here have a zalman clip on mic? Everyone is yelling at me that it sounds horrible, worse than the xbox 360 headset I used before.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone here have a zalman clip on mic? Everyone is yelling at me that it sounds horrible, worse than the xbox 360 headset I used before.


Friend tells me that mine is really sensitive, but has always sounded fairly clear.

Also, Hooy, use those rubber feet that were included. Regardless of which one you put on top, the feet will definitely help with a better heat dissipation. My Asgard 2 gets hot, so I know first hand the kind of heat it puts out. Couldn't tell you which gets hotter as I don't have a Bifrost, but I'd put the hotter one up top.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Friend tells me that mine is really sensitive, but has always sounded fairly clear.


The sensitivity isn't what they are going on about, they are saying I sound like I am in a fish bowl.. I don't know what to do, I don't really want to roll the dice again and get a modmic but I might have to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys,

A recent family friend and my old IT boss just went into the hospital and is in critical condition. I do not want to go into too much more detail to keep a certain amount of his privacy intact, but things are not looking up and doctors say he might not make it through the week.

He is a big music lover, writer, and performer. His girlfriend asked me to find him a pair of very comfortable headphones and a CD player to get him through the week.

If anyone knows of a super comfy headphone that he could wear for several hours please let me know.

I am trying to keep the budget below 80 bucks. I am betting that it is going to suffer quite a bit of damage over the next week or so, so I would rather keep the cost down so that this lady can buy a second pair in case the first one dies. The cheaper the headphone without it being complete crap (if all goes well it will be a nice get well soon gift) the better just in case the headphones see more damage than I anticipated.

I certainly don't mean to spoil the mood here, but if someone can give me some advice, it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone here have a zalman clip on mic? Everyone is yelling at me that it sounds horrible, worse than the xbox 360 headset I used before.


I used one for awhile, and play with my brother who uses one. It sounds just fine from him.

Does your sound card have any mic settings you can play with? Also, adjust the position it is clipped at.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A recent family friend and my old IT boss just went into the hospital and is in critical condition. I do not want to go into too much more detail to keep a certain amount of his privacy intact, but things are not looking up and doctors say he might not make it through the week.
> 
> He is a big music lover, writer, and performer. His girlfriend asked me to find him a pair of very comfortable headphones and a CD player to get him through the week.
> 
> If anyone knows of a super comfy headphone that he could wear for several hours please let me know.
> 
> I am trying to keep the budget below 80 bucks. I am betting that it is going to suffer quite a bit of damage over the next week or so, so I would rather keep the cost down so that this lady can buy a second pair in case the first one dies. The cheaper the headphone without it being complete crap (if all goes well it will be a nice get well soon gift) the better just in case the headphones see more damage than I anticipated.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to spoil the mood here, but if someone can give me some advice, it would be very much appreciated.


Mood spoiled.

Don't know his music tastes, but comfortable headphones under 80 that sound good... CALs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A recent family friend and my old IT boss just went into the hospital and is in critical condition. I do not want to go into too much more detail to keep a certain amount of his privacy intact, but things are not looking up and doctors say he might not make it through the week.
> 
> He is a big music lover, writer, and performer. His girlfriend asked me to find him a pair of very comfortable headphones and a CD player to get him through the week.
> 
> If anyone knows of a super comfy headphone that he could wear for several hours please let me know.
> 
> I am trying to keep the budget below 80 bucks. I am betting that it is going to suffer quite a bit of damage over the next week or so, so I would rather keep the cost down so that this lady can buy a second pair in case the first one dies. The cheaper the headphone without it being complete crap (if all goes well it will be a nice get well soon gift) the better just in case the headphones see more damage than I anticipated.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to spoil the mood here, but if someone can give me some advice, it would be very much appreciated.


Really sorry to hear about your family friend... At that price range, the only thing I have tried in that price range would be the Sony MDR-V6 and I really liked them at the time. I might suggest looking at the Audio Technica M30's as well as they are on sale(?) at aroun $40 right now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Mood spoiled.
> 
> Don't know his music tastes, but comfortable headphones under 80 that sound good... CALs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Really sorry to hear about your family friend... At that price range, the only thing I have tried in that price range would be the Sony MDR-V6 and I really liked them at the time. I might suggest looking at the Audio Technica M30's as well as they are on sale(?) at aroun $40 right now.


Thanks for the reply.

His preference is classic rock. He is also a led zeppelin fan.

Where are you seeing the M30s for 40 bucks? I am only seeing them for ~60?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> His preference is classic rock. He is also a led zeppelin fan.
> 
> Where are you seeing the M30s for 40 bucks? I am only seeing them for ~60?


$48.95 on amazon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> His preference is classic rock. He is also a led zeppelin fan.
> 
> Where are you seeing the M30s for 40 bucks? I am only seeing them for ~60?


Sorry, I thought they were around $40, seems they are $49 on Amazon Prime. I honestly don't remember too much about the Sony V6, just that they were my first "nice" headphones and I really liked them till my ex sat on them and broke one of the hinges.







Then I graduated to an AD700.









If your friend is willing to place a bit of trust in me, I also have discounts on a few headphone brands.


----------



## pez

Pioneer SAE1000 are currently FOTM on Head-fi at about $50-60 a pop.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A recent family friend and my old IT boss just went into the hospital and is in critical condition. I do not want to go into too much more detail to keep a certain amount of his privacy intact, but things are not looking up and doctors say he might not make it through the week.
> 
> He is a big music lover, writer, and performer. His girlfriend asked me to find him a pair of very comfortable headphones and a CD player to get him through the week.
> 
> If anyone knows of a super comfy headphone that he could wear for several hours please let me know.
> 
> I am trying to keep the budget below 80 bucks. I am betting that it is going to suffer quite a bit of damage over the next week or so, so I would rather keep the cost down so that this lady can buy a second pair in case the first one dies. The cheaper the headphone without it being complete crap (if all goes well it will be a nice get well soon gift) the better just in case the headphones see more damage than I anticipated.
> 
> I certainly don't mean to spoil the mood here, but if someone can give me some advice, it would be very much appreciated.


Sorry to hear about your family friend...hope everything works out and he gets well. Here are a couple of headphones that some people over at Head-Fi.org have been talking about.

http://www.amazon.com/Technical-Pro-Professional-Headphones-Controller/dp/B0057CW4UU/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1374121081&sr=8-4&keywords=takstar

http://www.amazon.com/Gemini-HSR-1000-Professional-Monitoring-Headphones/dp/B006Y2BI04/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1374121228&sr=8-2&keywords=takstar

Here's a link to the thread at Head-Fi.org
http://www.head-fi.org/t/585356/the-takstar-technical-pro-gemini-greathon-thread

Good Luck!


----------



## phillyd

I'm thinking about getting a better DAC. Anyone have any idea if I will be able to hear the difference between an Asus ThunderFX and a proper DAC, say a Schiit Modi on Klipsch Image one headphones?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a better DAC. Anyone have any idea if I will be able to hear the difference between an Asus ThunderFX and a proper DAC, say a Schiit Modi on Klipsch Image one headphones?


I can't say how much improvement you will notice but I noticed a lot going from my Xonar DG to a JDS Labs ODAC. Hopefully that can serve as a reference for you.


----------



## phillyd

Well what do you guys say would be the best external DAC or sound card (don't care about features, just pure good sound) for $100 or so


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well what do you guys say would be the best external DAC or sound card (don't care about features, just pure good sound) for $100 or so


At $100 or Less:
Schiit Magni

At "Or So":
JDS Labs ODAC

I do want to stress that while this will work for your Klipsch ProMedia due to it's included amplifier, you cannot run your headphones straight from either DAC. A DAC must come paired with amp for headphones. If you already know this, sorry!


----------



## HPE1000

Yeah, after doing much sound recording and testing, this zalman mic is pretty nice... Not sure what my group was going on about, it sounds much nicer than the stupid dull, flat sounding xbox headset and is probably comparable to the siberia v2 mic. My friend was saying how I sound like all the people on WOW now, and I tried to explain how they probably all have the same mic also, its still good.

On a side note, if anyone wants to unload a pair of used AD700's later on, I might be interested







I think they would be nice to use during the daytime when I don't want to feel like I am in a shell with closed headphones on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, after doing much sound recording and testing, this zalman mic is pretty nice... Not sure what my group was going on about, it sounds much nicer than the stupid dull, flat sounding xbox headset and is probably comparable to the siberia v2 mic. My friend was saying how I sound like all the people on WOW now, and I tried to explain how they probably all have the same mic also, its still good.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone wants to unload a pair of used AD700's later on, I might be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would be nice to use during the daytime when I don't want to feel like I am in a shell with closed headphones on.


Glad to hear there is nothing wrong with your mic. On a side note, are used headphones now OK for you? I recalled that you were against them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad to hear there is nothing wrong with your mic. On a side note, are used headphones now OK for you? I recalled that you were against them.


For more expensive stuff I don't like buying used, but if I can get a pair of ad700s for under 60 (which happens a lot) then I would be more than happy to use them for secondary headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For more expensive stuff I don't like buying used, but if I can get a pair of ad700s for under 60 (which happens a lot) then I would be more than happy to use them for secondary headphones.


Got it







Will keep that in mind and if I run across any while looking through Head-Fi, I will let you know. Long time ago I gave my AD700 to my best friend along with my PA2V2.


----------



## HPE1000

My thing is, with the harx700's I find myself only wearing them on one ear for 3/4 of the day because I cannot hear people calling for me while I have both on, so I am sure it will be the same thing when I get the dt770's, so I think the ad700s will be a nice thing to have so I can listen to youtube videos and play games during the day without the fear of not hearing people.

I just found one listing on ebay, it has 2 days 22 hours left, they pretty much didn't use the headphones at all, the listing says they just need the money and they only used them a couple times (which very well could be true because they look outstanding) so I could get a nice deal there, bidding starts at 99 cents.







Has original box and everything,


----------



## pez

DT 770s have the same amount of isolation if not more than the JVC. And I can't hear anyone calling me with any headphone on. Then again, I'm upstairs.


----------



## Tman5293

The twins arrived today!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The twins arrived today!


----------



## fomoz

Hi guys,

I'm not too much into headphones anymore since I got my speaker setup, but here's what I use when I can't play it loud.

Burson HA-160 + Ultrasone Edition 8



I also use them with my DacMagic Plus, I find that its headphone output is almost as good as the Burson.

In the office I use a Pico USB DAC with the Graham Slee Voyager. I'm planning on bringing the Burson as soon as I can get a clean outlet, otherwise I get a ground loop.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not too much into headphones anymore since I got my speaker setup, but here's what I use when I can't play it loud.
> 
> Burson HA-160 + Ultrasone Edition 8
> 
> I also use them with my DacMagic Plus, I find that its headphone output is almost as good as the Burson.
> 
> In the office I use a Pico USB DAC with the Graham Slee Voyager. I'm planning on bringing the Burson as soon as I can get a clean outlet, otherwise I get a ground loop.


Hey welcome to our club man! That is a great amp/dac combo! I am considering a Soloist SL myself.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The twins arrived today!


"That's right. Twin sisters, man. Hhhahhhhhh. Take 'em. Take 'em take 'em take 'em take 'em."


----------



## jjsoviet

That's some sexy V-Moda right there


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's some sexy V-Moda right there


Thanks!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Joined the club with my DT770 Pro (80ohm) and my old MMX2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Joined the club with my DT770 Pro (80ohm) and my old MMX2.


Welcome man! Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not sure if I hear a change in frequency. Probably not tbh.


maybe over time... the ear pads probably need to burn in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fomoz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm not too much into headphones anymore since I got my speaker setup, but here's what I use when I can't play it loud.
> 
> Burson HA-160 + Ultrasone Edition 8
> 
> 
> 
> I also use them with my DacMagic Plus, I find that its headphone output is almost as good as the Burson.
> 
> In the office I use a Pico USB DAC with the Graham Slee Voyager. I'm planning on bringing the Burson as soon as I can get a clean outlet, otherwise I get a ground loop.


----------



## Deano12345

Arrived home to a bag of goodies from mouser ! 

And gutted the donor amp !


Gonna put it together once I have all the parts which means waiting on tubes/PSU. Should be here Monday !


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to our club man! That is a great amp/dac combo! I am considering a Soloist SL myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "That's right. Twin sisters, man. Hhhahhhhhh. Take 'em. Take 'em take 'em take 'em take 'em."


Such a great character. One of the best characters in a game yet, IMO.

Also, seeing that M&M stack makes me want the Bifrost even more :/.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Such a great character. One of the best characters in a game yet, IMO.
> 
> Also, seeing that M&M stack makes me want the Bifrost even more :/.


Yes, those were my favorite missions in the game, as well as the dlc.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, after doing much sound recording and testing, this zalman mic is pretty nice... Not sure what my group was going on about, it sounds much nicer than the stupid dull, flat sounding xbox headset and is probably comparable to the siberia v2 mic. My friend was saying how I sound like all the people on WOW now, and I tried to explain how they probably all have the same mic also, its still good.
> 
> On a side note, if anyone wants to unload a pair of used AD700's later on, I might be interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think they would be nice to use during the daytime when I don't want to feel like I am in a shell with closed headphones on.


really? out the of the 4 i used they all ... sucked... :/


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> really? out the of the 4 i used they all ... sucked... :/


They aren't amazing, but I am going to stick to saying they sound 100% more natural than the xbox headset that sounds really dull and compressed, I might just end up getting a mod mic, but people claim they are not much better...

Talking about the mic right?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Talking about the mic right?


http://badum-tish.com/

That is all.


----------



## Simca

I don't think ear pads need burning in.









Don't really care if it has an effect on the sound. They're so comfortable. They're so soft.

Don't like the Zalman mic. Picks up too much background noise. Logitech mic is way better for a few dollars more. Unless you're going to lick the shaft of the mic or see how far it goes down your throat then I don't see the purpose of needing to buy it new as opposed to used so you can easily get it for $13 or less shipped on eBay.

Those V-Moda's looked great....but I wish they sounded like their price. Would love to own a pair of headphones that looked like that..My friend bought a pair of V-Modas and the kevlar cable has somehow deteriorated. Looks like it was chewed through or something. No idea.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't like the Zalman mic. Picks up too much background noise. Logitech mic is way better for a few dollars more. Unless you're going to lick the shaft of the mic or see how far it goes down your throat then I don't see the purpose of needing to buy it new as opposed to used so you can easily get it for $13 or less shipped on eBay.


lol.. I don't see where exactly I would put a mic for my desk though, I would end up knocking it over or something (my room is very quiet so it cannot pick anything up in the first place)


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> lol.. I don't see where exactly I would put a mic for my desk though, I would end up knocking it over or something (my room is very quiet so it cannot pick anything up in the first place)


The Zalman is staticy. Doesn't matter if your room is quiet. There's always ambient noise to pick up if the mic is ultra sensitive.


----------



## pez

Simca doesn't like it because it reveals the underground triple X studio she runs.

Just ran the HD 650 straight out of my Nexus 10. Not too bad. There's a difference, and the highs are ever-so-slightly laid back, but it's definitely acceptable. Might pull out my cmoy later to see if I can discern any difference.


----------



## Simca

Thinking about buying an HD650 even though I have HE-500s. Someone talk sense into me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thinking about buying an HD650 even though I have HE-500s. Someone talk sense into me.


HE-500s all the way. Bigger (not necessarily more accurate) sound stage, warmer sound, more dynamic. MUCH better bass. A lot more sturdy and well built.

If anything look at the HD800, LCD2, or if you simply can not afford those any time soon, try experimenting with some stax headphones.


----------



## pez

The HD 650 isn't even a utility headphone. It's a headphone that you throw on when you're in any mood. You can throw any music at it and it's just like 'Alright bro, what else you got?' It's just such a fun and forgiving set of headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thinking about buying an HD650 even though I have HE-500s. Someone talk sense into me.


Don't do it! Buy the LCD-2!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The HD 650 isn't even a utility headphone. It's a headphone that you throw on when you're in any mood. You can throw any music at it and it's just like 'Alright bro, what else you got?' It's just such a fun and forgiving set of headphones.


Just wait for the HE-500s.

They certainly are not as forgiving, but when your music, dac, amp, and headphones all harmonize....wow......just wow.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Um guys? She already has the HE500. She wants to buy another pair of headphones, the HD650, and wants someone to talk her back from the splurging edge.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Um guys? She already has the HE500. She wants to buy another pair of headphones, the HD650, and wants someone to talk her back from the splurging edge.


Oh we know.

He's just on a life mission to get me to give up my life savings for a pair of HE-500s -_-.


----------



## jjsoviet

I've tried the Beyer DT770 Pro 80 once and it was just too much bass D:

Aside from that, there was this weird distortion generated during fast and heavy tracks. Does any other DT770 notice this or was it a problem on my end?


----------



## Tman5293

So I intend on buying the Sennheiser HD 650 within the next couple months. Almost everything I've read about them has been positive. Is there any reason why I should not get them?


----------



## LinkPro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I intend on buying the Sennheiser HD 650 within the next couple months. Almost everything I've read about them has been positive. Is there any reason why I should not get them?


If you have read reviews and are well aware of what to expect I'd say go for it. I personally wouldn't pay more than 400 bucks for the 650 though so try looking around for deals first. With their price fixing in full effect Sennheiser has kinda become the Microsoft of headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I've tried the Beyer DT770 Pro 80 once and it was just too much bass D:
> 
> Aside from that, there was this weird distortion generated during fast and heavy tracks. Does any other DT770 notice this or was it a problem on my end?


Hmm, never noticed distortion on my DT 770s that wasn't from the source. Even at that, they can still take an even more massive amount of bass without distortion. I got rid of my vanilla 770s in lieu of the LE's which have a bit of a tighter bass and more prominent mid range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I intend on buying the Sennheiser HD 650 within the next couple months. Almost everything I've read about them has been positive. Is there any reason why I should not get them?


Unless there's something you're not telling us (like you're only going to source them out of a laptop) then I can't see why not.

Make sure you get them from RazorDogAudio or used. RDA sells them for $400 shipped brand new.

Not sure how many dubstep, drum and bass, EDM fans we have here, but I literally just found out about Netsky. Contemplating importing the CD (2 Deluxe). It's just soooo good.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, never noticed distortion on my DT 770s that wasn't from the source. Even at that, they can still take an even more massive amount of bass without distortion. I got rid of my vanilla 770s in lieu of the LE's which have a bit of a tighter bass and more prominent mid range.


Yeah, the Limited Edition is more favorably reviewed because of better bass and mids. Too bad I didn't have enough money to buy it.

Oh well, my SRH840 has been a better match for me. Excellent all-rounder sounding great on almost any genre. Love the lush mids and controlled treble; I don't notice any sibilance at all with these!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unless there's something you're not telling us (like you're only going to source them out of a laptop) then I can't see why not.
> 
> Make sure you get them from RazorDogAudio or used. RDA sells them for $400 shipped brand new.


I plan on driving them with my M+M stack. Also I just check Razer Dog Audio and they sell them for $500 just like everybody else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I plan on driving them with my M+M stack. Also I just check Razer Dog Audio and they sell them for $500 just like everybody else.


Scroll to the very bottom of the home page. You can find the discount codes there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah, the Limited Edition is more favorably reviewed because of better bass and mids. Too bad I didn't have enough money to buy it.
> 
> Oh well, my SRH840 has been a better match for me. Excellent all-rounder sounding great on almost any genre. Love the lush mids and controlled treble; I don't notice any sibilance at all with these!


Yeah, I'm hesitant to try anything Shure after the disappointment known as the SE530. I'm pretty set with my HD 650, though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I plan on driving them with my M+M stack. Also I just check Razer Dog Audio and they sell them for $500 just like everybody else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Scroll to the very bottom of the home page. You can find the discount codes there.


This guy knows what I'm talking about







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm hesitant to try anything Shure after the disappointment known as the SE530. I'm pretty set with my HD 650, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What was wrong about the SE530? I've head it's pretty good especially with the midrange. Vocals and acoustic instruments shine with it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> What was wrong about the SE530? I've head it's pretty good especially with the midrange. Vocals and acoustic instruments shine with it.


Bass was ok, but bloated and it couldn't keep up with faster music. Mids were decent, but only because the highs were so rolled off. If any headphone/IEM has ever had a veil, it was those.


----------



## Simca

Only thing stopping me from buying the HD650 is the little angel sitting on my shoulder saying, "That's $300 that can go to the BMW M4 you're going to get."


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Only thing stopping me from buying the HD650 is the little angel sitting on my shoulder saying, "That's $300 that can go to the BMW M4 you're going to get."


Definitely a drool worthy car. I have a doomed from start one sided affection for the Nissan GT-R.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Only thing stopping me from buying the HD650 is the little angel sitting on my shoulder saying, "That's $300 that can go to the BMW M4 you're going to get."


HD 650 for $300? That's not a bad deal at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Definitely a drool worthy car. I have a doomed from start one sided affection for the Nissan GT-R.


Love the GT-Rs...if only their drivers were cooler







.


----------



## jjsoviet

To me, the SRH840 didn't sound much like the SE530 (demo'ed them a short period) but it still somewhat shares the Shure sound signature. Mids are prominent, but the treble is very sparkly without being overly sharp - my HD25's were notorious for this. Bass is incredibly punchy but not too invasive nor bleeds to the midrange.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Only thing stopping me from buying the HD650 is the little angel sitting on my shoulder saying, "That's $300 that can go to the BMW M4 you're going to get."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Definitely a drool worthy car. I have a doomed from start one sided affection for the Nissan GT-R.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> HD 650 for $300? That's not a bad deal at all.
> Love the GT-Rs...if only their drivers were cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


PFFFFFFTTTTT

Noobs.

Car I want: Mazda RX7. If I ever move to another country THEN it would be the Nissan GT-R R34.

Car I will probably get (and hopefully fairly soon): Poniac Fiero GT and the body kit for the ferarri 308. It would not be my favorite car in the world, but it would still drift.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> PFFFFFFTTTTT
> 
> Noobs.
> 
> Car I want: Nissan RX7. If I ever move to another country THEN it would be the Nissan GT-R R34.
> 
> Car I will probably get (and hopefully fairly soon): Poniac Fiero GT and the body kit for the ferarri 308. It would not be my favorite car in the world, but it would still drift.


Did ya mean a Mazda RX7?









Side note: I will obtain said GT-R....someday lol.....just need to slap twin turbos on my 3.5l and put in some cardboard rear seats


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Did ya mean a Mazda RX7?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I will obtain said GT-R....someday lol.....just need to slap twin turbos on my 3.5l and put in some cardboard rear seats


Yeup









Brain fart there. I kept thinking about the Nissan GT-R that I ended up writing down nissan instead of mazda.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> PFFFFFFTTTTT
> 
> Noobs.
> 
> Car I want: Mazda RX7. If I ever move to another country THEN it would be the Nissan GT-R R34.
> 
> Car I will probably get (and hopefully fairly soon): Poniac Fiero GT and the body kit for the ferarri 308. It would not be my favorite car in the world, but it would still drift.


The meme:

"Quick, to the rotary winged flying machine!"

Still applies.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Going to bring this back to audio.

Does anyone have tube lying around that they would like to get rid of? Particularly 12ax7s, 350bs, el34s, KT66s, 6L6s, or 6SL7s?


----------



## HPE1000

Bought a labtec clearvoice lva-7330 boom mic... The zalman just didn't work out so I am going to mod the labtec mic onto my headphones and hopefully that works, I will return the zalman mic and use the terrible xbox 360 one in the meantime....

On a side note, the ad700s end tomorrow and I think I will only spend 65 dollars max, still waiting on beyerdynamics email back about the whole warranty thing if I get it off ebay (otherwise I might just buy it used also..)


----------



## Simca

~Giggles about the Zalman mic~ Oh Simca, you warn them, but they must make their own mistakes.

The HE-500 really shining for Dark Side of the Moon. Wish I had a tube amp though.


----------



## Tman5293

While we're on the subject of cars (which is completely off topic







), I am determined to someday own a 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T with the 426 HEMI. Preferably in HEMI orange with the black R/T strips.

We really shouldn't get started on cars. I will end up going wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy off topic. I love late 60s-early 70s muscle cars.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Giggles about the Zalman mic~ Oh Simca, you warn them, but they must make their own mistakes.
> 
> The HE-500 really shining for Dark Side of the Moon. Wish I had a tube amp though.


Okay simca, you win







Over-hyped piece of garbage, hopefully amazon just refunds the cost and doesn't bother making me send it back (someone on the amazon page said that happened to them when it didn't work out)


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Going to bring this back to audio.
> 
> Does anyone have tube lying around that they would like to get rid of? Particularly 12ax7s, 350bs, el34s, KT66s, 6L6s, or 6SL7s?


I have some old 6L6GC tubes laying around from my Fender Hot Rod DeVille 2x12 tube amp (guitar amp). They still work but I replaced them because they were starting to lose their tone after 2 years in that amp. My amp uses 2 6L6GC power tubes and 3 12ax7 preamp tubes. If you're ever in need of either of those tubes hit me up because I change the tubes in that amp regularly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Giggles about the Zalman mic~ Oh Simca, you warn them, but they must make their own mistakes.
> 
> The HE-500 really shining for Dark Side of the Moon. Wish I had a tube amp though.


Just give me a shout when you are ready. ~500 give or take depending on the quality bucks for a custom EL34 headphone/speaker amp









Or maybe a nice 2A3 amp....... decisions decisions.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have some old 6L6GC tubes laying around from my Fender Hot Rod DeVille 2x12 tube amp (guitar amp). They still work but I replaced them because they were starting to lose their tone after 2 years in that amp. My amp uses 2 6L6GC power tubes and 3 12ax7 preamp tubes. If you're ever in need of either of those tubes hit me up because I change the tubes in that amp regularly.


are they all matched pairs?


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't think ear pads need burning in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't really care if it has an effect on the sound. They're so comfortable. They're so soft.
> 
> Don't like the Zalman mic. Picks up too much background noise. Logitech mic is way better for a few dollars more. Unless you're going to lick the shaft of the mic or see how far it goes down your throat then I don't see the purpose of needing to buy it new as opposed to used so you can easily get it for $13 or less shipped on eBay.
> 
> Those V-Moda's looked great....but I wish they sounded like their price. Would love to own a pair of headphones that looked like that..My friend bought a pair of V-Modas and the kevlar cable has somehow deteriorated. Looks like it was chewed through or something. No idea.


Kiwi posted a study done where they tested 'burn in' on headphones. The drivers, themselves, showed little to no alteration in integrity as opposed to the sound signature to mature over time as a result of the ear pads taking their proper mold to your head. That doesn't say that the ear pads are why each driver sound different, it's just what was meant by burn in times.

Be nice if Kiwi could post the article again.

Agreed on the logitech desktop mic.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> are they all matched pairs?


Let me clarify, I only have one set of them at the moment and yes they are a matched pair.


----------



## pez

Just noticed this on Monoprice.

Looks nifty for the price, but at the same time I'm skeptical. Any benefit using this from my X-Fi vs me already using the RCA outputs?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Kiwi posted a study done where they tested 'burn in' on headphones. The drivers, themselves, showed little to no alteration in integrity as opposed to the sound signature to mature over time as a result of the ear pads taking their proper mold to your head. That doesn't say that the ear pads are why each driver sound different, it's just what was meant by burn in times.
> 
> Be nice if Kiwi could post the article again.
> 
> Agreed on the logitech desktop mic.


I'm not a kiwi, there might be a better source, and this isn't particularly a study, but this gives a general idea. Changes may or may not be preferred.
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html

The effect should be different for different headphones. I think it might matter even more for closed types? Note the time scale in which things are happening. If it's shorter term, it's more likely to be a psychological adjustment, getting used to the sound.


----------



## mikeaj

crap accidentally quoted myself instead of editing







oh well, just put the other response here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just noticed this on Monoprice.
> 
> Looks nifty for the price, but at the same time I'm skeptical. Any benefit using this from my X-Fi vs me already using the RCA outputs?


The X-Fi probably does a better job doing D/A conversion, so no benefit. It's probably worse. I mean, offloading D/A from the X-Fi (which? I forget... but unless it's the trashiest model) to a $20 audio device is probably not the best idea unless maybe you're hoping to use optical and fix a ground loop issue. That said... it's modern digital audio, so I wouldn't expect to hear big differences regardless.

By the way, FiiO D3 is a similar price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> crap accidentally quoted myself instead of editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well, just put the other response here
> The X-Fi probably does a better job doing D/A conversion, so no benefit. It's probably worse. I mean, offloading D/A from the X-Fi (which? I forget... but unless it's the trashiest model) to a $20 audio device is probably not the best idea unless maybe you're hoping to use optical and fix a ground loop issue. That said... it's modern digital audio, so I wouldn't expect to hear big differences regardless.
> 
> By the way, FiiO D3 is a similar price.


I'm using the Titanium HD, and I'm very happy with it paired to my Asgard 2. I just wasn't sure if that small device would net any benefit without overriding the DAC of the X-Fi. I eventually want to look into a Bifrost, but I was curious since Monoprice seems to pop up with nifty little products here and there.

Also, is there any benefit of using Toslink/Optical over RCA for output from the X-Fi?


----------



## jjsoviet

Finally put my much-loved HD25 on sale at Head-Fi for a measly 50 bucks



To be honest, it's a fair trade considering the punishment it has survived.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm using the Titanium HD, and I'm very happy with it paired to my Asgard 2. I just wasn't sure if that small device would net any benefit without overriding the DAC of the X-Fi. I eventually want to look into a Bifrost, but I was curious since Monoprice seems to pop up with nifty little products here and there.
> 
> Also, is there any benefit of using Toslink/Optical over RCA for output from the X-Fi?


I'm repeating myself, but my original message wasn't that clear, so sure.

You would be using that small device to D/A rather than the Titanium HD. It would bypass the Titanium HD. On the other hand, the optical link means there's no ground connection, so if you're getting ground loops or some grounding-related noise between the computer and Asgard 2 while hooked up through RCA (not an uncommon complaint; Asgard 2's plug is 3-pin I think, right?), some optical input DAC like that would fix that problem. Otherwise, that's a downgrade.

Optical just means you're kicking the can down the road and getting the next device to do D/A.

There are other optical S/PDIF input DACs that you could try instead, but if there's no problem you need to fix, I'd stick with the Titanium HD.


----------



## jjsoviet

Well, that was a quick sell :v

Now I'm starting to wonder if the JDS Labs C5 is better than my FiiO E12. Some reviews say it's technically superior in terms of soundstage and transparency, two things I am looking for in an amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

__
http://instagr.am/p/b_ybjFSwVo%2F/

reviews I have to get along with







!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/b_ybjFSwVo%2F/
> 
> reviews I have to get along with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


So, I cannot completely read it, but what ravpower thing are you going to review?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, I cannot completely read it, but what ravpower thing are you going to review?


1x s3 battery, 1x note2 battery and finally 1x 6000mHa battery pack


----------



## SinX7

Anyone got a recommendation for a well made and balance headphone stands? Prefer a "Modern" Looking stand, but doesn't have to be. Any style will do!

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Anyone got a recommendation for a well made and balance headphone stands? Prefer a "Modern" Looking stand, but doesn't have to be. Any style will do!
> 
> Thanks!


Had one from FIRESTONE AUDIO - and that was very beautiful
http://assets2.listeningpost.co.nz/assets/firestone-audio-fr-h001-headphone-stand.jpg


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Had one from FIRESTONE AUDIO - and that was very beautiful
> http://assets2.listeningpost.co.nz/assets/firestone-audio-fr-h001-headphone-stand.jpg


Woo audio has one for a little more than 1/3rd the price. http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html

Someone (I believe it was OC noob) previously recommended banana stands as a cheap headphone stand.

I know you are very busy, but don't hesitate to throw one together yourself.

Heck, you could probably assemble one at a junkyard for free.


----------



## Simca

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Clear-Acrylic-Universal-Headphone-Stand-Omega-Shaped-8mm-High-Quality-/271234542097?pt=US_Stands_Mounts_Holders&hash=item3f26d6aa11

Beyerydynamic Omega Clear Headphone stand.

or Non-Named

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Crystal-Omega-Headphone-Stand-for-Sennheiser-DENON-Beyerdynami-GRADO-Monster-/261218869281?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1dba021


----------



## phillyd

Yeah there are a bunch on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=headphone+stand&LH_BIN=1


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

You could always be a boss.

Meet Bob http://www.ebay.com/itm/real-human-skull-/231017659115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c9b9baeb

I think he could use some headphones









In all seriousness. Resin or replica skulls can be found for ~30 bucks http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-model-of-the-human-skull-skull-horror-resin-skull-Medicine-/130951106816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4b5100 and they make great headphone stands because keep your headphones feeling natural. Some stands will stretch you headphones out, some stands will not stretch them out enough and then end up pinching your head.

Ideally you would want one of those foam head models that companies use for testing headphones, but anything that I have found that is similar to those are hundreds of dollars.


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Kiwi posted a study done where they tested 'burn in' on headphones. The drivers, themselves, showed little to no alteration in integrity as opposed to the sound signature to mature over time as a result of the ear pads taking their proper mold to your head. That doesn't say that the ear pads are why each driver sound different, it's just what was meant by burn in times.
> 
> Be nice if Kiwi could post the article again.
> 
> Agreed on the logitech desktop mic.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a kiwi, there might be a better source, and this isn't particularly a study, but this gives a general idea. Changes may or may not be preferred.
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html
> 
> The effect should be different for different headphones. I think it might matter even more for closed types? Note the time scale in which things are happening. If it's shorter term, it's more likely to be a psychological adjustment, getting used to the sound.
Click to expand...

I was making reference to chinesekiwi but I guess I got the wrong guy; that is the article I was referring to. Outside of the driver type, the core of driver design is similar unless you start dealing with completely different materials, in which most differences in material won't show significant changes either.

The mold between you head and the cushions, and the change in signature that comes with it is shown. But I definitely agree with the who psychological adjustment aspects.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could always be a boss.
> 
> Meet Bob http://www.ebay.com/itm/real-human-skull-/231017659115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c9b9baeb
> 
> I think he could use some headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness. Resin or replica skulls can be found for ~30 bucks http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-model-of-the-human-skull-skull-horror-resin-skull-Medicine-/130951106816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4b5100 and they make great headphone stands because keep your headphones feeling natural. Some stands will stretch you headphones out, some stands will not stretch them out enough and then end up pinching your head.
> 
> Ideally you would want one of those foam head models that companies use for testing headphones, but anything that I have found that is similar to those are hundreds of dollars.


I love it, item condition "used" lol


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Kiwi posted a study done where they tested 'burn in' on headphones. The drivers, themselves, showed little to no alteration in integrity as opposed to the sound signature to mature over time as a result of the ear pads taking their proper mold to your head. That doesn't say that the ear pads are why each driver sound different, it's just what was meant by burn in times.
> 
> Be nice if Kiwi could post the article again.


Tyll did an article on breakin. All attempts to name the article Electric Bugaloo failed.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evidence-headphone-break
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm using the Titanium HD, and I'm very happy with it paired to my Asgard 2. I just wasn't sure if that small device would net any benefit without overriding the DAC of the X-Fi. I eventually want to look into a Bifrost, but I was curious since Monoprice seems to pop up with nifty little products here and there.


The Titanium HD is a nice DAC. I bought a bifrost and couldn't tell them apart.

I went to the LA Head Fi meet today. So many shiny pieces of equipment. Listened to HE-6, LCD-2s, Mad Dogs w/ Alpha Pads, and the legendary Stax SR-009/BHSE combo. Unfortunately the listening conditions were poor so everything sounded like crap. One of the LCD-2s I tried were not uncomfortable(!) This leads me think they just need proper adjusting. If I ever dip my toe back into the deep end of headphonedom it might be for a used pair of LCD-2s or HE-6s. I think they deserve a long listen, my wallet disagrees.


Spoiler: oh god how did this get here I am not good with camera


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm repeating myself, but my original message wasn't that clear, so sure.
> 
> You would be using that small device to D/A rather than the Titanium HD. It would bypass the Titanium HD. On the other hand, the optical link means there's no ground connection, so if you're getting ground loops or some grounding-related noise between the computer and Asgard 2 while hooked up through RCA (not an uncommon complaint; Asgard 2's plug is 3-pin I think, right?), some optical input DAC like that would fix that problem. Otherwise, that's a downgrade.
> 
> Optical just means you're kicking the can down the road and getting the next device to do D/A.
> 
> There are other optical S/PDIF input DACs that you could try instead, but if there's no problem you need to fix, I'd stick with the Titanium HD.


I understood you the first time. I made the mistake thinking that there existed something simple as a Toslink/Optical to RCA cable and I could hook it up that (without that piece I linked). I realize that anything like that comes in the form of a small sized DAC. My mistake







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> The Titanium HD is a nice DAC. I bought a bifrost and couldn't tell them apart.


Hmmm, I may have to audition it first, then.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm, I may have to audition it first, then.


They give a 15 day return policy, didn't cost me anything. I think most boutique DAC companies give a generous return policy to audition it in your home with your equipment. Haven't seen the same with amps or headphones (Yaaay for Amazon!)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Tyll did an article on breakin. All attempts to name the article Electric Bugaloo failed.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/evidence-headphone-break
> The Titanium HD is a nice DAC. I bought a bifrost and couldn't tell them apart.






Quote:


> I went to the LA Head Fi meet today. So many shiny pieces of equipment. Listened to HE-6, LCD-2s, Mad Dogs w/ Alpha Pads, and the legendary Stax SR-009/BHSE combo. Unfortunately the listening conditions were poor so everything sounded like crap. One of the LCD-2s I tried were not uncomfortable(!) This leads me think they just need proper adjusting. If I ever dip my toe back into the deep end of headphonedom it might be for a used pair of LCD-2s or HE-6s. I think they deserve a long listen, my wallet disagrees.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: oh god how did this get here I am not good with camera


I forget the name of the amp, but it is in your second picture. How does it sound? I have been kind of curious to hear it.

Also, did you get to hear the HE-500s? I like them slightly better than the HE-6. The HE-6 is more clear and articulate, but the HE-500s had better bass and mids. You might want to save some of your cash and go with used HE-500s to make a nice compromise with your wallet


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I understood you the first time. I made the mistake thinking that there existed something simple as a Toslink/Optical to RCA cable and I could hook it up that (without that piece I linked). I realize that anything like that comes in the form of a small sized DAC. My mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hmmm, I may have to audition it first, then.


I think you should really try and hunt down a used jolida dac. SOoooooooooooo much better than a bifrost. Even without the effects of the tubes, the jolida is leaps and bounds better. The bifrost sounds kind of flat and boring. Similar to the O2 and for that matter, it does not sound a heck of a lot different than the modi either. The jolida, or even a timbre tt-1 if you can hunt one down sounds much smoother and much more open.


----------



## Simca

Was getting bored of my HE-500s before they broke. After having not heard them for a few weeks and having stopped listening to music a lot as of the past 2 months or so it's good to have my HE-500s back and listening to music a lot again. These HE-500s like to be played loudly.

Every so often my stupid speakers stop working. I think it's a receiver issue...PC>Denon AVR-1912>HK Speakers. On screen it shows the audio playing. I switch to ODAC and it plays out from my headphones just fine..switch to Denon AVR and no sound from speakers. Tried everything I could think of..I think last few times this has happened it was an HDMI Driver issue. I've tried reinstalling the driver multiple times..but nothing. Doesn't help that I'm on Windows 8.1 with the worlds crappiest drivers or none at all..but it was working before I went out for the weekend last week...returned home and the speakers weren't working. Dunno what happened...This is my only problem with HDMI/Receivers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could always be a boss.
> 
> Meet Bob http://www.ebay.com/itm/real-human-skull-/231017659115?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35c9b9baeb
> 
> I think he could use some headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness. Resin or replica skulls can be found for ~30 bucks http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-1-model-of-the-human-skull-skull-horror-resin-skull-Medicine-/130951106816?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e7d4b5100 and they make great headphone stands because keep your headphones feeling natural. Some stands will stretch you headphones out, some stands will not stretch them out enough and then end up pinching your head.
> 
> Ideally you would want one of those foam head models that companies use for testing headphones, but anything that I have found that is similar to those are hundreds of dollars.


http://www.amazon.com/Styrofoam-Stabili-Base-Design-3rd-Power/dp/B000V9PYHY/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1374387488&sr=8-30&keywords=headphone+stand


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I forget the name of the amp, but it is in your second picture. How does it sound? I have been kind of curious to hear it.


ALO Audio's Studio Six. Unfortunately, there was too much talking to get a good idea of how the equipment sounded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, did you get to hear the HE-500s?


Yes I had them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Styrofoam-Stabili-Base-Design-3rd-Power/dp/B000V9PYHY/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1374387488&sr=8-30&keywords=headphone+stand


Time to buy 6 headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Styrofoam-Stabili-Base-Design-3rd-Power/dp/B000V9PYHY/ref=sr_1_30?ie=UTF8&qid=1374387488&sr=8-30&keywords=headphone+stand


YAYYYYYYY!!!! Thank you. Now I won't have to stare at a creepy skull.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Time to buy 6 headphones.


Big happy family?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> YAYYYYYYY!!!! Thank you. Now I won't have to stare at a creepy skull.


Glad to help!


----------



## Tman5293

I've got a question for you guys. When you get new audio equipment such as headphones, DACs, amps, etc, what music do you like to use to test it? If you could name one track/song that you think is fantastic for testing your gear, what would it be?

For me it's this:


----------



## phillyd

Yeah paint one of those styrofoam heads, give him a hat and sunglasses, and then pop on your headphones


----------



## Tsar

Just got a re issue of The Doors in 180 gram vinyl..

It sounds amazing. Just amazing. It was expensive yes but oh my.

I think I prefer re prints now..... I also picked up "A night at the Opera" because I didn't have it for some reason.


----------



## shilka

Anyone knows if there will be a replacement for the Sennheiser HD598 in the near future?

Also an update after all this time and all the headphones i have tried i still like my HD598´s better then all the others i have tried


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. When you get new audio equipment such as headphones, DACs, amps, etc, what music do you like to use to test it? If you could name one track/song that you think is fantastic for testing your gear, what would it be?
> 
> For me it's this:


I test with whatever music I listen to a lot, which is a fairly wide range. I can't pick just one song, as no song I listen to has enough emphasis on each frequency range to really get a feel for it.

Some of the first songs I go to:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone knows if there will be a replacement for the Sennheiser HD598 in the near future?
> 
> Also an update after all this time and all the headphones i have tried i still like my HD598´s better then all the others i have tried


That is because you are used to the sound of the HD598's. You will need to spend some time with any new headphones to overcome your brain. I think Tj226 called it "Brain Burning"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> That is because you are used to the sound of the HD598's. You will need to spend some time with any new headphones to overcome your brain. I think Tj226 called it "Brain Burning"


I called it no such thing, but I like that term.

It is called system bias, and yeah, it seems like shilka has some system bias.

@shilka: if you like the 598s, why not try to snag a used pair of the HD600s?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. When you get new audio equipment such as headphones, DACs, amps, etc, what music do you like to use to test it? If you could name one track/song that you think is fantastic for testing your gear, what would it be?


oh boy

I will try to keep this a smaller post by not linking every video.

One song is actually pink flyod "time". I listen for the first big 'DUNNNNNNN'. That type of bass drop is supposed to rip out of your speakers and smack you in the face. If it seems a bit flat, it means I have bought the wrong thing. That song is my baseline for judging how energetic the system is.

Then I move on to The Beatles with two songs. "Here comes the sun" has an awesome bass drop. It is a very warm and enveloping bass. If you can not appreciate that first bass drop, it is because your system sucks and you need a new one. "Something" also has very nice bass in general.

For vocals, mids, and mid bass I like to use norrah jones. Just pick what ever song you want really. "Come Away With Me" is always nice. I also use "temptation" and "ballad of the run away horse" 



 



. The interesting thing about ballad of the runaway horse is that it is a very plain song, but the better your setup is, the more musical it is. You might not believe me, but I challenge the non believers to change between cheap audio gear that you might have lying around your house and the gear that you normally have. It makes a big a difference.

And you always got to test some miles davis. 




After that, I just start listening to every song I can think of 1 by 1.


----------



## jjsoviet

Sorry for taking this slightly off-topic, but does anyone know of a good pair of speaker stands for studio monitors? I only need around 5-8 inches in height so they can lift my M-Audio's from the desk a bit further up. So far I have these Auralex MOPAD but I would like something different.

Can't go DIY because I don't know how to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Sorry for taking this slightly off-topic, but does anyone know of a good pair of speaker stands for studio monitors? I only need around 5-8 inches in height so they can lift my M-Audio's from the desk a bit further up. So far I have these Auralex MOPAD but I would like something different.
> 
> Can't go DIY because I don't know how to.


how about a dirt simple DIY (no cutting, drilling, or anything with power tools.)

Get yourself 2 card board roles......

you know what..... screw it. I will make this a tutorial. Be right back.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I called it no such thing, but I like that term.
> 
> It is called system bias, and yeah, it seems like shilka has some system bias.
> 
> @shilka: if you like the 598s, why not try to snag a used pair of the HD600s?


Dont have that much money these days so its a bit down on the list of things i really need at least they are right now


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh ho, purchased an ALO Rx MKI for only $140! This should be a great replacement for my FiiO E12 as it's reported to have great synergy with the Shures.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont have that much money these days so its a bit down on the list of things i really need at least they are right now


Oh right....denmark. I keep forgetting that bit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

K so I finished the speaker stands.

What I did was I found some wrapping paper and took out the center roll. I measured it out to be 40 inches.



I wanted 6 individual rolls, so I figured I would cut the tube into 6.5" sections.

I marked out the tube and I used a bread knife to cut it. The key to cutting the cardboard is to have long even cuts. You do not want to crush the tube.

Here is what I got.



Now I sort of screwed up on my cuts because I wasn't too concerned about my cuts and I ended up cutting at an angle. So I had to go back and use some sand paper to fix that. Ideally you should not have this issue because I am assuming you have more brain cells than I do and can cut in a straight line.

Next I found 4 blank CDs. Since you post on this thread, I know you at least have 20 junk CDs that can be thrown away.

I hot glued 3 rolls to one CD. Then I filled the rolls with sand that I found in my garage. You can use anything you want to weigh down your stand. You really don't even need to weigh it down because your speakers are very light and small, but it would be nice to add in some sort of heavy matter just for added craftsman ship. If you can get away with it, rice would also make a great material.

Finally I glued the top cd onto the rolls and viola. I made a speaker stand for practically free. I am sure you can paint it and do other things to make it look pretty. I simply was rushing through the project, so I did not care how it looked or preformed. It was just a proof of concept build.


----------



## jjsoviet

Awesome stands! I should ghetto mine as well when I have the chance. Thanks


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Awesome stands! I should ghetto mine as well when I have the chance. Thanks


NP

If you can get away with making your stands a bit shorter, toilet paper rolls would be perfect. You would have to wait a while to collect 6 of them, but they would be precut and level.

If you do not want to wait that long, and you do not have wrapping paper, just cut paper towel rolls in half.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> K so I finished the speaker stands.


Going to sound completely random but I see two bowls in the background, what kind of dog or cat do you own?

Just curious...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> They give a 15 day return policy, didn't cost me anything. I think most boutique DAC companies give a generous return policy to audition it in your home with your equipment. Haven't seen the same with amps or headphones (Yaaay for Amazon!)


Yeah, I've considered it, but...well see below...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think you should really try and hunt down a used jolida dac. SOoooooooooooo much better than a bifrost. Even without the effects of the tubes, the jolida is leaps and bounds better. The bifrost sounds kind of flat and boring. Similar to the O2 and for that matter, it does not sound a heck of a lot different than the modi either. The jolida, or even a timbre tt-1 if you can hunt one down sounds much smoother and much more open.


Yeah, I found the Modi really 'lifeless' per say. It's great when you're looking for neutral sound, or to even out the warm-ish (compared to the Magni) sound of the Asgard 2.

Needless to say, you went kinda 2x the price on me with those recommendations, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. When you get new audio equipment such as headphones, DACs, amps, etc, what music do you like to use to test it? If you could name one track/song that you think is fantastic for testing your gear, what would it be?
> 
> For me it's this:


It's usually whatever I'm in the mood for but the true test for me is a good ole' shuffle of my 'My Top Rated' playlist in iTunes. 2k songs of all different kinds of genres, qualities, and languages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone knows if there will be a replacement for the Sennheiser HD598 in the near future?
> 
> Also an update after all this time and all the headphones i have tried i still like my HD598´s better then all the others i have tried


Not sure what you've tried, but sounds like system bias.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've got a question for you guys. When you get new audio equipment such as headphones, DACs, amps, etc, what music do you like to use to test it? If you could name one track/song that you think is fantastic for testing your gear, what would it be?


The album "Jazz at the Pawnshop."


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh right....denmark. I keep forgetting that bit.


Yeah i just love that 25% tax

Also need to pay customs for anything i import thats just extra nice...not
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've considered it, but...well see below...
> Yeah, I found the Modi really 'lifeless' per say. It's great when you're looking for neutral sound, or to even out the warm-ish (compared to the Magni) sound of the Asgard 2.
> 
> Needless to say, you went kinda 2x the price on me with those recommendations, lol.
> It's usually whatever I'm in the mood for but the true test for me is a good ole' shuffle of my 'My Top Rated' playlist in iTunes. 2k songs of all different kinds of genres, qualities, and languages.
> Not sure what you've tried, but sounds like system bias.


Tried Denon HD600 Hifi-Man HE400 or was its 500? and the Sennheiser HD700

At the end of the day they all sounded nice but not so much nicer that i felt like replacing my HD598


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Going to sound completely random but I see two bowls in the background, what kind of dog or cat do you own?
> 
> Just curious...


3 cats, 3 horses, and we recently rescued a dog from an abusive home and we finally found a good home for it.

None of them are pure bred. They are all odd breeds that we pretty much found or stole from dick owners.

One guy was using one of our cats for target practice with a bee bee gun when she was just a kitten. I asked him what he was doing with a bit stronger language, and he said "it's my cat, I can do what ever I want with it".

So I went up, punched the guy which knocked him out (this was probably the most bass a** thing I have ever done in my life. I seriously thought I was going to be creamed by the guy, but I had to get him to stop shooting), and called our vet who then proceed to call some type of animal rescue team. It turns out he was running a dog fighting ring and everything.

I picked up the cat, took it to the vet and she removed the bee bees for free.

Our other two cats were taped up in a box and left in the road, our horses were condemned to death because I guess this one farm was essentially binning horses for racing and was killing off the slower horses, and the dog was left nailed up in a crate without food or water for fighting.

But yeah, our house is pretty much a full blown zoo because people are douche bags. We don't even intentionally seek this crap out, we just see it everywhere.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've considered it, but...well see below...
> Yeah, I found the Modi really 'lifeless' per say. It's great when you're looking for neutral sound, or to even out the warm-ish (compared to the Magni) sound of the Asgard 2.
> 
> Needless to say, you went kinda 2x the price on me with those recommendations, lol.
> It's usually whatever I'm in the mood for but the true test for me is a good ole' shuffle of my 'My Top Rated' playlist in iTunes. 2k songs of all different kinds of genres, qualities, and languages.
> Not sure what you've tried, but sounds like system bias.


twice the price?

The jolida is not a heck of a lot more than the bifrost. It is only 150 more. I have heard stories about people getting the TT-1 for 400. Springs bought one for 700 with a crap ton of upgrades. Unless you are terribly unlucky at finding good used items, none of them should be twice the amount of the bifrost.

(plus, the only way the bifrost even sounds remotely decent is with the upgrade which is 100 bucks anyways which puts it very close to the jolida in price)


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So I went up, punched the guy which knocked him out (this was probably the most bass a** thing I have ever done in my life. I seriously thought I was going to be creamed by the guy, but I had to get him to stop shooting), and called our vet who then proceed to call some type of animal rescue team. It turns out he was running a dog fighting ring and everything.


Awesome. + REP


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Awesome. + REP


Lol, thank you. I didn't know you could rep for something like that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> twice the price?
> 
> The jolida is not a heck of a lot more than the bifrost. It is only 150 more. I have heard stories about people getting the TT-1 for 400. Springs bought one for 700 with a crap ton of upgrades. Unless you are terribly unlucky at finding good used items, none of them should be twice the amount of the bifrost.
> 
> (plus, the only way the bifrost even sounds remotely decent is with the upgrade which is 100 bucks anyways which puts it very close to the jolida in price)


I just did a couple quick searches and found a TT-1 for $650, though know nothing about either amp (or which Jolida you're speaking of, specifically). Also, have you heard an 'Uber' and un-'Uber' Bifrost?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Awesome animal related post


Massive Kudos to you, we need more people like you in the world.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just did a couple quick searches and found a TT-1 for $650, though know nothing about either amp (or which Jolida you're speaking of, specifically). Also, have you heard an 'Uber' and un-'Uber' Bifrost?


Ehhh a bit pricey for the TT-1. Unless it has the balanced upgrade. If you don't want it, let me know.









So basically what happened was timbre was a micro company that started up and they made a few products here and there. But the problem was they made really expensive equipment and no one had heard of them. So the chances of them actually selling anything was slim to none.

Eventually the company went out of business and only produced a handful of these dacs.

They are super open, smooth, and sort of warm. To drive the point home, this is an all SS dac.......it is a rare occasion where I actually like a SS based product at all.

The jolida is right behind the timbre. The jolida is warmer, but it is not as smooth or as open. However, it is certainly a heck of a lot better than most dacs on the market. The only thing that I have heard with the same sound signature from a dac would be the audionote 2.1.

Very open, very warm, and you can change the tonality by swapping out the tubes. http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx

Here it is on the canadian market (~385 USD). http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649070941-dac_glass_fx_tube_dac_ii/

IDK how much shipping would be, but you might get a good deal.

I have heard both versions of the bifrost. What irritates me is that the bifrost with the upgrades has the sound quality that they were promising in the stock bifrost. Even with the upgrades, it still is not all that great.

The sound stage is slightly larger, and even the stock bifrost has a decent sound stage. The issue is that the sound is more 2D than 3D. It is very flat and boring. Some people like that neutral isolated sound signature, and I am sure that all the people who are listening to music critically and analytically would probably disagree with me, but I simply do not like the bifrost.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Tjj226 Angel, you know much about electrostatic channel imbalance? I know most Stax amps have balance controls and imbalance seems to be an "issue" on older/vintage Stax sets.

I notice ever since my HE60s got reterminated the left channel is significantly louder than the right -- so much so I have to set the channel balance to 60-70%/100% (L/R) digitally. One of the head-fi Stax experts mentioned that it might have been an issue in the retermination as the L/R bias pins are summed into one for Stax Pro bias, and I did ask for a 5M ohm resistor to be added to the bias line so that it would operate to Sennheiser spec off Stax amps. I'm wondering if the issue is with the right driver or with the retermination, but I'm pretty sure this level of imbalance wasn't present before retermination. Right driver has no sonic issues besides being quieter.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The imbalance thing is a pain.

Before I open my mouth too much I want to get the story straight.

You had your HE60 terminated for the stax amps. Who terminated them? You, sennheiser, or someone else?

Now you sent your headphones to Sennheiser. What all did you have them do? Did they do anything in particular to the drivers? I could see some moron take out the drivers and set them down on a table where dust could have settled on them.

Did you get to hear the headphones before and after you sent them to sennheiser at all? If not, it could be that the previous owner collected dust on the right channel.

The single bias pin does not make too much sense unless there is some type of damage where your right channel has more resistance than your left channel. Something has to be physically different between your two drivers for that to even make an impact at all.

It could also be a issue with your amp. I can not tell from this crappy picture if there is 1 tube per channel, or if the tubes work in tandem with each other. If it is 1 tube per channel, it could be that one of your tubes is weak. That would actually be the easiest and least damaging thing to test. Simply switch the tubes around. If your left channel goes quiet....well you know what your problem is.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


I sent them to Drew at Moon-Audio who has a fair deal of experience reterminating HE60s to Stax, but this might have been in the past. The 5M ohm resistor to the bias line wasn't normally something he did but I asked for it since Sennheiser specifies a 10M ohm ballast and Stax amps have 5M ohms built-in.

Haven't sent them to Sennheiser yet but I need to rule out possible retermination issues before I do, since I'd only send them in to replace the drivers (not very likely unless I'm really eager to blow $500).

There probably was/is some dust in the right assembly as that channel has buzzed occasionally.

SRM-T1 has 2 tubes. Mine recently had the tubes replaced with NOS ones and was rebiased. Volume/balance control was decoupled from the circuit but this shouldn't have this effect -- was tested recently.


Before sending them back, Drew at Moon-Audio also reported that the left channel was slightly louder than the right channel on his amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

So essentially this has been your first listen after buying them correct?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So essentially this has been your first listen after buying them correct?


I listened to them for about a week before sending them off for retermination. I don't remember hearing any channel imbalance before -- if it was there, it definitely wasn't this obvious.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I listened to them for about a week before sending them off for retermination. I don't remember hearing any channel imbalance before -- if it was there, it definitely wasn't this obvious.


Here is my last question. When you listened to it the first time. I take it you had the stock HE60 plug on it and you were using an adapter?

If you were using an adapter, than the two bias pins were connected together in the adapter and if the headphones did not have a volume difference, then drew made a mistake and caused some type of resistance the the right channel wire.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Here is my last question. When you listened to it the first time. I take it you had the stock HE60 plug on it and you were using an adapter?
> 
> If you were using an adapter, than the two bias pins were connected together in the adapter and if the headphones did not have a volume difference, then drew made a mistake and caused some type of resistance the the right channel wire.


I was using the stock HEV70. HEV70 also has a balance control but it was and is dead-center.

Drew's sending me a Stax->HE60 adapter soon, and I'll have to ask him whether he's certain there was no resistance issues when summing the bias pins into one.

My biggest question is do you think such a theoretical resistance issue could damage the headphones if I keep playing them? I'm just cutting volume down on the left channel right now when I use them but I'll shelf them if doing so might be actively damaging them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I was using the stock HEV70. HEV70 also has a balance control but it was and is dead-center.
> 
> Drew's sending me a Stax->HE60 adapter soon, and I'll have to ask him whether he's certain there was no resistance issues when summing the bias pins into one.
> 
> My biggest question is do you think such a theoretical resistance issue could damage the headphones if I keep playing them? I'm just cutting volume down on the left channel right now when I use them but I'll shelf them if doing so might be actively damaging them.


I do not believe so. If you hear the volume fluctuate in your right channel (or left channel for that matter) that is when I would pull the plug.


----------



## phillyd

What headphones do you recommend for $150?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Good thing such fluctuations don't happen.

I hope it wasn't something silly as the 5M ohm resistor only being integrated into the right bias wire or something (not sure if that would cause this effect), but quite annoying nonetheless.


----------



## iShox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What headphones do you recommend for $150?


Gaming? ATH-AD700X Audio Technica.


----------



## phillyd

Mostly music. A bit bass heavy, warm sound.

I currently have Klipsch Image Ones and I wanna know if they can be beat for my tastes without breaking the bank.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just bought this to keep my audio setup cleaner looking!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Mostly music. A bit bass heavy, warm sound.
> 
> I currently have Klipsch Image Ones and I wanna know if they can be beat for my tastes without breaking the bank.


You would have to go digging in your couch cushions for a couple extra bucks, but I think you would like the DT990 pros.


----------



## phillyd

would it be worth replacing my Image Ones for them? I got them for $50.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhh a bit pricey for the TT-1. Unless it has the balanced upgrade. If you don't want it, let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically what happened was timbre was a micro company that started up and they made a few products here and there. But the problem was they made really expensive equipment and no one had heard of them. So the chances of them actually selling anything was slim to none.
> 
> Eventually the company went out of business and only produced a handful of these dacs.
> 
> They are super open, smooth, and sort of warm. To drive the point home, this is an all SS dac.......it is a rare occasion where I actually like a SS based product at all.
> 
> The jolida is right behind the timbre. The jolida is warmer, but it is not as smooth or as open. However, it is certainly a heck of a lot better than most dacs on the market. The only thing that I have heard with the same sound signature from a dac would be the audionote 2.1.
> 
> Very open, very warm, and you can change the tonality by swapping out the tubes. http://www.musicdirect.com/p-106207-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-ii.aspx
> 
> Here it is on the canadian market (~385 USD). http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649070941-dac_glass_fx_tube_dac_ii/
> 
> IDK how much shipping would be, but you might get a good deal.
> 
> I have heard both versions of the bifrost. What irritates me is that the bifrost with the upgrades has the sound quality that they were promising in the stock bifrost. Even with the upgrades, it still is not all that great.
> 
> The sound stage is slightly larger, and even the stock bifrost has a decent sound stage. The issue is that the sound is more 2D than 3D. It is very flat and boring. Some people like that neutral isolated sound signature, and I am sure that all the people who are listening to music critically and analytically would probably disagree with me, but I simply do not like the bifrost.


Interesting...

I think I'm just trying to find an excuse for something new







. I'm very content with what I have....like overly content....just my nature







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You would have to go digging in your couch cushions for a couple extra bucks, but I think you would like the DT990 pros.


I'm still quite dumbfounded at how the DT990 Pros are priced much cheaper than the DT880 or even the DT770 variants.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm still quite dumbfounded at how the DT990 Pros are priced much cheaper than the DT880 or even the DT770 variants.


DT880: No comment

Dt770: They are cheaper. A little less than 140 at some places.

I think the answer is that the market is just being stupid right now with headphones in general. With every other piece of tech, there are price drops. With audio gear, it is just an insane roller coaster ride.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> DT880: No comment
> 
> *Dt770: They are cheaper. A little less than 140 at some places.*
> 
> I think the answer is that the market is just being stupid right now with headphones in general. With every other piece of tech, there are price drops. With audio gear, it is just an insane roller coaster ride.


Where?


----------



## phillyd

So are the DT990's better than 770's?


----------



## Draygonn

Are these tube DACs run 24/7?


----------



## Simca

The DT990 is more detailed. It's bass is punchier than the DT770s while the DT770s are more sub/deep bass oriented. So you can strong punchy bass from the DT990s at 100hz while you get nice deep bass from the DT770s at 30-40hz. The DT770s are closed while the DT990s are open. This makes the DT990s have a nice airy sound to them. Isolation is better on the DT770s.

I wouldn't call any of these headsets warm by any means. You'll need to combine them with a tube amp if you want a warm sound from them.

DT880s are much lighter on the bass. You can get some thump out of it, but really not worth pushing the EQ on them for thump. DT880s are for music genre's that aren't bassy, but they can occasionally push out a nice bass guitar tune. They're not meant for dubstep. You can play dubstep on them and EQ the crap out of them so that you get some rattle..but don't do it..just get DT990s or DT770s..

Dt880s are more detailed than both of the above, that's why they're priced higher. The DT990s caught a bunch of bad reviews on release..People were expecting them to be better than the DT880s, but they weren't..they weren't necessarily worse..just different. They were meant to be fun bassy headphones.


----------



## phillyd

Hmm the 770's sound like the set for me then


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where?


That is an excellent question because I just went back to the link that I saved on amazon, and now the price is 175. I swear they were 134. I even saved the link as "cheap DT770s".

I am going crazy. Don't mine me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Are these tube DACs run 24/7?


Yeup. At least I am.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm the 770's sound like the set for me then


For bassy music, definitely the DT770 and especially the Pro 80 variant. It's the bassiest of the DT770 line (potentially even the entire DT series) and has a real deep sub-bass region where you can feel the earcups rattle with ease.


----------



## phillyd

Now to find a place to test them out...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Now to find a place to test them out...


Guitar Center usually has the DT770 Pro 80 available for audition.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Posted I got this for my audio setup earlier but like an idiot forgot to link it.

Quirky Cordies Desktop Cable Management


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Guitar Center usually has the DT770 Pro 80 available for audition.


Yup, Guitar Center was where I auditioned, and shortly after, purchased mine. They sound great directly out of an iPhone or Android phone, but yet, they get better with an amp. Guitar Center will also let you use most of the coupon codes you find on their site, in store as well. I ended up getting mine for about $161 with sales tax.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I actually found that was my best choice! I'll call ahead first just to be sure


----------



## xstarscream

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Anyone got a recommendation for a well made and balance headphone stands? Prefer a "Modern" Looking stand, but doesn't have to be. Any style will do!
> 
> Thanks!


Woo audios. Very sturdy and sleek.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

1. Woo Audio HPS-R (What I am ordering)
2. Brainwavz Peridot Headphone Stand
3. Ear Force HS1 Headset Stand
4. Kikkerland US24-BK Stand and Splitter


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys,

A long time ago I bought some MAPLE (I think) cups for my D2K's - They weren't made for the D2K's (as the hole didn't fit exactly) - so I drilled it ages ago, and it didn't really pay off.

Long story short - I'm left with two cups, that I don't use nor need.
I want to GIVE THEM AWAY.

Would anyone be remotely interested in them?
Whoever wants them, can just pay for postage.

I paid around £25 for the set. They are REAL WOOD.


----------



## pez

The 'T' version of that Woo stand looks really nice. Might consider that for myself...birthday is coming up







.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 'T' version of that Woo stand looks really nice. Might consider that for myself...birthday is coming up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Woo makes awesome stands


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You really get what you pay for with a headphone stand, though I would never personally buy that Omega one that costs obscene amounts of money or some of those exotic audio racks that cost like a grand myself.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm digging the sharpness and simplicity of the HPS-H myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

There are tons of things you can do for headphone stands as well without spending over $20. There is the Rubbermaid wall hook, Bath and Beyond banana stand, lincoln logs or other similar building toys, U-hinge, paper towel rolls or plastic tubing, bent acrylic, Pier 5 glass heads, fitting room foam heads, wooden/plaster/rock busts, and a few other common household supplies can all be used to make GREAT looking stands.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are tons of things you can do for headphone stands as well without spending over $20. There is the Rubbermaid wall hook, Bath and Beyond banana stand, lincoln logs or other similar building toys, U-hinge, paper towel rolls or plastic tubing, bent acrylic, Pier 5 glass heads, fitting room foam heads, wooden/plaster/rock busts, and a few other common household supplies can all be used to make GREAT looking stands.


True. I'm still rocking that hand towel stand from Bed Bath and Beyond for my cans.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey audio gurus ! I wanted to get a decent pair of cans for music and gaming which could replace my Bose AE2.
I was thinking about getting a Beyerdinamic DT770 Pro - 80 Ohms but I have just realized my X-Fi soundcard doesn't have headphone amp !
I was looking at some Fiio portable headphone amp, could these do the job? What would be my choices, without too much hassle or expense ($$$)?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey audio gurus ! I wanted to get a decent pair of cans for music and gaming which could replace my Bose AE2.
> I was thinking about getting a Beyerdinamic DT770 Pro - 80 Ohms but I have just realized my X-Fi soundcard doesn't have headphone amp !
> I was looking at some Fiio portable headphone amp, could these do the job? What would be my choices, without too much hassle or expense ($$$)?


First get a DT770 and then decide if you need an amp. If you do, then go for a portable amp. I personally don't like FiiO products but they aren't bad at all.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> A long time ago I bought some MAPLE (I think) cups for my D2K's - They weren't made for the D2K's (as the hole didn't fit exactly) - so I drilled it ages ago, and it didn't really pay off.
> 
> Long story short - I'm left with two cups, that I don't use nor need.
> I want to GIVE THEM AWAY.
> 
> Would anyone be remotely interested in them?
> Whoever wants them, can just pay for postage.
> 
> I paid around £25 for the set. They are REAL WOOD.


They look quite nice







I'm going to have my brother make me some spalted beech cups for my T50RP's when he has time.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First get a DT770 and then decide if you need an amp. If you do, then go for a portable amp. I personally don't like FiiO products but they aren't bad at all.


Thanks for the answer. I cannot find the soundcard output specs anywhere. I see 24 bit 96Khz but no Ohms so I cannot know for sure how much can they power cans... all I can say is that my 32Ohm cans are already deafening around 30-45% volume, depending which one I'm using.
I also have an 800W HT reciever which could power them until I get the headphone amp, if necessary.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Thanks for the answer. I cannot find the soundcard output specs anywhere. I see 24 bit 96Khz but no Ohms so I cannot know for sure how much can they power cans... all I can say is that my 32Ohm cans are already deafening around 30-45% volume, depending which one I'm using.
> I also have an 800W HT reciever which could power them until I get the headphone amp, if necessary.


Certain headphones basically need amps, but others like the DT770 80 ohms do not. Will it benefit from one? Most likely. Necessary to enjoy them? Not at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> They look quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to have my brother make me some spalted beech cups for my T50RP's when he has time.


you want them?
Shoot me a PM if so


----------



## biatchi

They look nice but I'll pass and just bug my brother


----------



## phillyd

I tested some Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 OHMs and they were awesome. However, They'd be like $150 used. Anyone want to explain the difference between the 250 ohm, 80 ohm and 32 ohm?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tested some Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 OHMs and they were awesome. However, They'd be like $150 used. Anyone want to explain the difference between the 250 ohm, 80 ohm and 32 ohm?


IIRC the difference is in output impedance. Generally the lower the ohm rating, the easier a headphone is to be driven by sources such as iPod devices.

I'd have someone else explain it further though. There are other factors to proper headphone selection I'm sure.


----------



## phillyd

So the 250 Ohm would be harder to drive off of a weaker device?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So the 250 Ohm would be harder to drive off of a weaker device?


That's the general gist of it. You'll need an amp to drive something like that.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So the 250 Ohm would be harder to drive off of a weaker device?


Correct. You've probably noticed that earbuds/IEM's are much louder at the same volume then full size headphones (usually). This is because IEM's tend to have very low impedance (ohm rating).

With a very high impedance headphone, and a weak amp, it may not be loud enough at max volume. Also factor in the fact that many amps don't work well (add noise) when they are turned up too high.

The advantage with a higher impedance headphone is you can usually get a finer volume control, since turning the knob does less.


----------



## phillyd

I'll do my best to get the 80 ohm then.


----------



## Simca

Personally I've never dealt with a headphone that could not be heard on a phone. 600 ohm DT880s..HE-400s..all worked with portable players. Could hear at medium levels with volume at max (not including any volume boosts).

But amps aren't just for hearing your headphone. If they were you could get by with any crappy amp or no amp at all if you don't listen at high levels.


----------



## RJacobs28

Hi everyone,
I'm certainly no audiophile but I've recently been looking in to getting a decent set of headphones for my phone.
I've just had the opportunity to purchase Bang & Olufsen H6 phones for 35% off (500AUD down to ~325AUD.

Jump on them?


----------



## Tiihokatti

The advantage of high headphone impedance is that the headphones are less prone to damping factor. It is recommended that the output impedance is 1/8th (or less) of the headphone impedance.
Sb Zxr, xonar stx and phoebus all have 10ohm output impedance. SBZ has 20ohm output impedance.
http://nwavguy.blogspot.fi/2011/02/headphone-amp-impedance.html


----------



## Aaranu

I also have the woo audio 'T' stand. Such solid construction and looks very nice.


----------



## phillyd

How do the Custom One's compare to DT770's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am NEVER ordering another custom cable again...


----------



## Simca

Rather have the DT770s. IMO they outperform the Custom One Pros. Custom One Pros are geared slightly more towards looks than performance. Just my 2c.

Anyway, that T stand doesn't look all that interesting, IMO.









But I'm probably alone on that.

What really cracks me up is when someone purchases a headphone and matches the price of the headphone with the headphone stand. O God that brings me to tears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am NEVER ordering another custom cable again...


Did yours not shoot the magical rainbows Head-Fiers promised you through your brain?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am NEVER ordering another custom cable again...


I recently ordered one as well. Taking sooo long to arrive im starting to get annoyed. I ordered it however for the custom length, I dont want a three meter long cord for portable use.


----------



## phillyd

Well I'll be getting the DT770 Pro 80 Ohms then. Most likely.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm certainly no audiophile but I've recently been looking in to getting a decent set of headphones for my phone.
> I've just had the opportunity to purchase Bang & Olufsen H6 phones for 35% off (500AUD down to ~325AUD.
> 
> Jump on them?


I would probably stay away from them. Never seen a pair in the wild and the only things ive heard about them is the brand name from my dad, he knows really nothing haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I'll be getting the DT770 Pro 80 Ohms then. Most likely.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am NEVER ordering another custom cable again...


trust me that's how I felt after ordering via Toxic Cables (cough cough another head-fi sponsor/member of trade etc)
HOWEVER, I didn't give up as I got a recommendation from a fellow audio enthusiasts about a cable maker (in Europe):
https://www.facebook.com/thecustomart

GREAT guy to deal with QUALITY cables, couldn't be happier.

What went wrong with your cable?
If you rather not discuss in public, let me know via PM and I'll try and help a brother out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I recently ordered one as well. Taking sooo long to arrive im starting to get annoyed. I ordered it however for the custom length, I dont want a three meter long cord for portable use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did yours not shoot the magical rainbows Head-Fiers promised you through your brain?


No. I am not that stupid fortunately. I got a custom cable not for any sort of audio improvement but to get a shorter cable. My displeasure comes from how crappy this entire ordeal has been for me. I placed an order on 6/25 for a silver plated copper IEM cable for my UE TF10. I placed a second order on 6/28 for a 5' copper cable with Rosewood Y-splitter and 6.3mm jack for my LCD-2 as well as 2 interconnects. I got my TF10 cable last Monday/Tuesday and it didn't work. Apparently they crossed a wire, but I ended up sending it back and still have not received it yet. I just got my second order today and EVERYTHING is silver plated (actually wanted copper hue for my desktop setup) and the LCD-2 cables terminate to a 3.5mm jack. At this point, I have spent almost $300 and have only 2 proper interconnects with the wrong wires to show for it and I am still not in possession of the repaired TF10 yet. On top of all that BS, there is apparently some drama brewing between the cable seller and builder that I really don't want to get involved in. This has just been a complete nightmare for me...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Woo makes awesome stands


The 'T' stand looks more appealing each time I see it. Much better than my current jewelry stand







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are tons of things you can do for headphone stands as well without spending over $20. There is the Rubbermaid wall hook, Bath and Beyond banana stand, lincoln logs or other similar building toys, U-hinge, paper towel rolls or plastic tubing, bent acrylic, Pier 5 glass heads, fitting room foam heads, wooden/plaster/rock busts, and a few other common household supplies can all be used to make GREAT looking stands.


My JVCs are sitting on a DIY Lego stand. Don't have the really long pieces to help with stability for 2 sets, though. May have to custom order some pieces soon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey audio gurus ! I wanted to get a decent pair of cans for music and gaming which could replace my Bose AE2.
> I was thinking about getting a Beyerdinamic DT770 Pro - 80 Ohms but I have just realized my X-Fi soundcard doesn't have headphone amp !
> I was looking at some Fiio portable headphone amp, could these do the job? What would be my choices, without too much hassle or expense ($$$)?


They will be fine unamped. Guaranteed. An amp is just additional icing on the cake for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Correct. You've probably noticed that earbuds/IEM's are much louder at the same volume then full size headphones (usually). This is because IEM's tend to have very low impedance (ohm rating).
> 
> With a very high impedance headphone, and a weak amp, it may not be loud enough at max volume. Also factor in the fact that many amps don't work well (add noise) when they are turned up too high.
> 
> The advantage with a higher impedance headphone is you can usually get a finer volume control, since turning the knob does less.


Not necessarily volume, but rather the'drive'. Almost any headphone can be output to playable levels from just about anything with a 3.5mm jack. That's the common misconception. You are right about distortion being added at higher volume unable, though (when applicable).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I also have the woo audio 'T' stand. Such solid construction and looks very nice.


Looks good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> How do the Custom One's compare to DT770's?


I know your question has pretty much been answered by now, but I found this link helpful a while back.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No. I am not that stupid fortunately. I got a custom cable not for any sort of audio improvement but to get a shorter cable. My displeasure comes from how crappy this entire ordeal has been for me. I placed an order on 6/25 for a silver plated copper IEM cable for my UE TF10. I placed a second order on 6/28 for a 5' copper cable with Rosewood Y-splitter and 6.3mm jack for my LCD-2 as well as 2 interconnects. I got my TF10 cable last Monday/Tuesday and it didn't work. Apparently they crossed a wire, but I ended up sending it back and still have not received it yet. I just got my second order today and EVERYTHING is silver plated (actually wanted copper hue for my desktop setup) and the LCD-2 cables terminate to a 3.5mm jack. At this point, I have spent almost $300 and have only 2 proper interconnects with the wrong wires to show for it and I am still not in possession of the repaired TF10 yet. On top of all that BS, there is apparently some drama brewing between the cable seller and builder that I really don't want to get involved in. This has just been a complete nightmare for me...


Sounds like fate is telling you something







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like fate is telling you something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Probably my LCD-2's going, "Hey dummy... I already sound good enough!"


----------



## Deano12345

Have everything for my amp.....except the tubes. They should be here soon hopefully


----------



## phillyd

Thanks


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Difference between DT880, DT990 and T70 (all 250 ohm)? How different do they sound from each other? Looking to buy one or the other...









Are the T series headphones from them like the T50 also pretty good? I'm really not familiar with the sound signature of Beyers that's why I'm asking. I've been a Senn user (HD555; HD 558 user) and was hoping to get a bit more bass than what i have.


----------



## Simca

Song just for you OC'ing noob.









I feel like the Difference between DT-7-8-90s discussion has been slammed into the ground only far too often. I normally don't mind discussing, but Google fcs.

DT880s and 990s are two completely different headphones. 880s are neutral and light but not anemic on bass. The DT990s are punchy bass heavy with a big bump around 100hz. The highs are annoying on the 990s IMO while they're fine on the 880s ftmp. You just have to get used to them.

I'm not familiar with the new T series from Beyerdynamic. They're too expensive and I haven't tried any of them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Song just for you OC'ing noob.


The intro captures my mood perfectly. I love the violin too which makes this ordeal even more frustrating... ARGH!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Probably my LCD-2's going, "Hey dummy... I already sound good enough!"


silver is actually better and gives you a brighter sound.
As for it taking time - depends on who makes it really.
As for you spending that much on cables....well that's a bit much for my liking, but I know they charge that much.

Finally, is it worth it?
If you ask me - yes, if you have the perfect setup.
I wouldn't mind buying a silver cable for my PFE232's, as I really love them as in-earphones - so spending that extra money to possibly "perfect them" would make me happier.

I learnt a lot about cables from personal experience myself, but that said my uncle, who likes speakers and has years of experience over me, really taught me some cool things about audio.
Ie. Who Fisher Audio were, before they got bought by "the russians"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> silver is actually better and gives you a brighter sound.
> As for it taking time - depends on who makes it really.
> As for you spending that much on cables....well that's a bit much for my liking, but I know they charge that much.
> 
> Finally, is it worth it?
> If you ask me - yes, if you have the perfect setup.
> I wouldn't mind buying a silver cable for my PFE232's, as I really love them as in-earphones - so spending that extra money to possibly "perfect them" would make me happier.
> 
> I learnt a lot about cables from personal experience myself, but that said my uncle, who likes speakers and has years of experience over me, really taught me some cool things about audio.
> Ie. Who Fisher Audio were, before they got bought by "the russians"


1) I ended up choosing copper because I actually do not prefer a brighter sound.
2) I was quoted a 2 week delay, though it turned out to be almost twice as long
3) I spent $85 on a silver plated cable for my TF10, $125 for a copper LCD-2 cable, $55 for each interconnects

As for whether or not they are worth it, given my frustrations and experience thus far, I would say no. Will they become worth it? We will see...


----------



## jjsoviet

Welp, I have sold my FiiO E12 in lieu of a used ALO Rx (MKI) for $140 which should be magnitudes better. It should be here by Wednesday


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1) I ended up choosing copper because I actually do not prefer a brighter sound.
> 2) I was quoted a 2 week delay, though it turned out to be almost twice as long
> 3) I spent $85 on a silver plated cable for my TF10, $125 for a copper LCD-2 cable, $55 for each interconnects
> 
> As for whether or not they are worth it, given my frustrations and experience thus far, I would say no. Will they become worth it? We will see...


I'm sure when you get them in they should be worth it - warn of warning though - longevity of cables...is a serious question I ask myself now.
I don't ABUSE wires, I literally put them in a pouch when I'm done. yet for some reason, over-time (I'm speaking under a year) they go bust. That's my annoyance with custom (expensive) cables


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm sure when you get them in they should be worth it - warn of warning though - longevity of cables...is a serious question I ask myself now.
> I don't ABUSE wires, I literally put them in a pouch when I'm done. yet for some reason, over-time (I'm speaking under a year) they go bust. That's my annoyance with custom (expensive) cables


Great...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just finished listening with the new cable using a 1/4" adapter to verify it was working before sending it back to have them reterminate it to an actual 1/4" jack. I am not sure if it is subjective bias speaking, but the sound does sound a tad "fuller" and while I don't want to say "warmer" as that's not accurate either, but it's not brighter. "Love Me" by The Little Willies still sound delightful.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It would sound warmer and fuller, by a tad bit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think I should keep the cable as is terminated to a 3.5mm jack or send it back to get it swapped out for a 6.3mm jack?


----------



## Aaranu

Really depends on what you are going to use it for. Portable use, 3.5mm. If its just going to be plugged into a desk amp 24/7 might as well swap to a 6.3mm if you wanted.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the new T series from Beyerdynamic. They're too expensive and I haven't tried any of them.


Garbage, from bottom-to-top.

T90:


T5p:


T1:


DT 880:


(Images courtesy of whoever I scooped them up from)

I'm missing the T70(p) but you get the picture here.

It's like Beyerdynamic threw all their capital resources into development of fancy new driver technology and forgot how critical dampening is to overall sound. The DT 880 is going on 2 decades old (or more) in principal design and its engineering puts that of the Tesla series to shame. It's almost comical that the DT 880's design (besides the driver itself) is more acoustically sound than the $1300 T5p when the latter is a closed-back design (i.e. controlling resonances is more critical). It's almost criminal that you have to open up the T1 and play around with its insides to get the best sound out of it.

P.S. I love the DT 880.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep the cable as is terminated to a 3.5mm jack or send it back to get it swapped out for a 6.3mm jack?


Banana plugs.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I would probably stay away from them. Never seen a pair in the wild and the only things ive heard about them is the brand name from my dad, he knows really nothing haha.


Haven't you heard from Bang & Olufsen? And you call yourself an Audiophile?

http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en-US/sound

Here. Instruct yourself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Haven't you heard from Bang & Olufsen? And you call yourself an Audiophile?
> 
> http://www.bang-olufsen.com/en-US/sound
> 
> Here. Instruct yourself.


I've definitely heard of them, but never really seen them "big" in the portable audio scene.
I think you would be paying more for the name than anything else. I can't judge though, especially not have heard them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think I should keep the cable as is terminated to a 3.5mm jack or send it back to get it swapped out for a 6.3mm jack?


I prefer 3.5mm because it works everywhere, but that's up to you in the end - if you'll use it on an amp only and that has a 6.3mm plug, then there's your answer.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've definitely heard of them, but never really seen them "big" in the portable audio scene.
> I think you would be paying more for the name than anything else. I can't judge though, especially not have heard them.


Well, they have always (last 50 years at least) been a "premium" brand so yeas, it is expensive. With audio though, we all know that looks and build quality isn't everything but audio quality itself. Bang & Olufsen tend to do all of those successfully, but for a price. So yeah... There are probably better audio equipment, but if you have the dough, you can most certainly get one of their equipments and be satisfied.
If you have a smaller budget, then there are options with similar performance at a lower price. But they will never look or have the same build quality or engineering as these. But that's just an oppinion. I'd never buy one though. not my style.


----------



## OkanG

Bang & Olufsen is purely name. At least it was once, don't know if they've actually started to produce electronics worth their crazy price tags.

On another note, I once posted about DACs & Amps for a DT990 250 Ohm. I have a Fiio E7 with mine, would I need more to improve audio quality at a reasonable price tag? Is an amp only necessary if it doesn't play as loud as I want it to, or does an amp also have audio quality improvements?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the new T series from Beyerdynamic. They're too expensive and I haven't tried any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Garbage, from bottom-to-top.
Click to expand...

Supposedly quality control is an issue (or has been an issue) on the Tesla sets as well. I can't comment much on something I haven't heard, but on top of the seeming lack of damping, people sometimes report hearing significantly different things from sample to sample, sometimes even left to right side, etc. And dummy head measurements seem to also indicate some lack of consistency or perhaps just stealth changes in design from batch to batch (and also not particularly any better performance than the old 770 / 880 / 990... actually worse in some ways). That said, plenty of people seem to be happy with them.

From the higher magnetic field strength from this line-greater than 1 Tesla-you get a little higher efficiency, but I'm not sure about some of the other claimed benefits. In any case, considering the price, I don't think it's a high priority on the to-try list until things seem more in order.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Well, they have always (last 50 years at least) been a "premium" brand so yeas, it is expensive. With audio though, we all know that looks and build quality isn't everything but audio quality itself. Bang & Olufsen tend to do all of those successfully, but for a price. So yeah... There are probably better audio equipment, but if you have the dough, you can most certainly get one of their equipments and be satisfied.
> If you have a smaller budget, then there are options with similar performance at a lower price. But they will never look or have the same build quality or engineering as these. But that's just an oppinion. I'd never buy one though. not my style.


But with that explanation you're also saying "beats by dre are the most expensive and thus the best!"

If you have the money you should do research before investing so much money.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use my LCD-2 primarily with my amp, but I do admit, having a native 3.5mm option may be nice. I am concerned about how much weaker a 3.5mm joint is compared to a 6.3mm joint however for long term durability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I use my LCD-2 primarily with my amp, but I do admit, having a native 3.5mm option may be nice. I am concerned about how much weaker a 3.5mm joint is compared to a 6.3mm joint however for long term durability.


if you aren't going to be taking it places - like I do with my earphones, then you'll be fine with wear and tear.
Why don't you show us pictures







?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> if you aren't going to be taking it places - like I do with my earphones, then you'll be fine with wear and tear.
> Why don't you show us pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Pictures?


----------



## SinX7

What amp source should I get for my Q701? I will be using it on the PC. Mainly gaming, music and movies.

Budget: $100ish

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Pictures?


of the cables.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> of the cables.


Looking at the cables upset me, but I will take a few shots during lunch if I can get home.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But with that explanation you're also saying "beats by dre are the most expensive and thus the best!"
> 
> If you have the money you should do research before investing so much money.


Not at all. I am saying that they are similar to Bose. Overpriced, but hassle free. For the one that doesn't know or has the time to invest in finding the "right" equipment, these guys solve it for them for a price.
BTW, Dr. Dre's are overpriced but they don't even come near to the level of quality in materials or engineering and level in design that bang & olufsen has. And quality wise, they suck. The latter doesn't.
But they are not a bang for buck choice.


----------



## biatchi

I have some B&O S45 speakers circa sometime in the late seventies and they sound great even with the crossover caps being the originals. Not for bassheads (which I'm not) but the bass does get down to 30Hz according to the specs. I bought them and the matching receiver and tape deck for £10 to use as sacrificial test speakers for diy amp builds but they are far too good for that so they've ended up being keepers. They are linear phase too, not exactly what you would call a just for looks feature which kinda poo poo's that theory


----------



## Deano12345

Tubes sorted, Sylvania 19J6's which are from what I can tell are a fairly rare tube (not too sure of that though). Should be here Friday or Monday.

Really excited now


----------



## FlamingBeatz

Here's a video for all your crazy amp and dac guys lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingBeatz*
> 
> Here's a video for all your crazy amp and dac guys lol


Define "crazy amp and DAC guys" please. Are we talking about people who spend upwards a grand for individual DAC's and amps specifically? I ask because I am a headphone junkie, but my DAC is under $150 and my amp was purchased under $450.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Based on the OP I don't really think anyone's too crazy with their amplifier or DAC yet (a good thing).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What amp source should I get for my Q701? I will be using it on the PC. Mainly gaming, music and movies.
> 
> Budget: $100ish
> 
> Thanks!


It depends on how quickly you accumulate money. If money is difficult to save up, get a used asus STX sound card. This is what I had for a while and it works pretty darn well.

If money is relatively easy to come by, you could get the Schiit magni now, and then later down the road you could get the schiit modi.


----------



## jjsoviet

I found a highly tempting offer on Head-Fi on a Grado SR325is - only $185!

This hobby is getting too dangerous for my wallet


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It depends on how quickly you accumulate money. If money is difficult to save up, get a used asus STX sound card. This is what I had for a while and it works pretty darn well.
> 
> If money is relatively easy to come by, you could get the Schiit magni now, and then later down the road you could get the schiit modi.


What is a fair price for a used Asus STX?


----------



## phillyd

Woot buying my Fiio E07K and a new pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm on Friday, should arrive by tuesday


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Woot buying my Fiio E07K and a new pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 Ohm on Friday, should arrive by tuesday


Where did you order the dt770's from?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What is a fair price for a used Asus STX?


While looking for the stx, I found this instead.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/671251/audioengine-d1-usb-dac-headphone-amp

Just get that.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> While looking for the stx, I found this instead.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/671251/audioengine-d1-usb-dac-headphone-amp
> 
> Just get that.


I was looking into that as well









I'm good with my Gamma-1 DAC though so there's no rush for an upgrade.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where did you order the dt770's from?


Some guy on ebay has 2 open box but new for $168


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Some guy on ebay has 2 open box but new for $168


That is where I am thinking of getting them, the hitechdirectco page, 168.99 new but package is dented.


----------



## phillyd

Who cares about packaging lol. Really hoping they aren't gone friday.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Who cares about packaging lol. Really hoping they aren't gone friday.


I wouldn't worry, I have been watching their store for over a week now, they keep getting more in stock, some of them just new, some open box, some damaged box, I have watched their listings end or sell out at least 4 times already.


----------



## phillyd

Oh that's good to hear


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Open-box - means that someone could have listened to them or had them exchanged etc.
That's why people should care about it, but nothing more.

In other news:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/TeckNet%C2%AE-In-Car-Universal-Transmitter/dp/B001AIM5ZE/ref=cm_cr-mr-title

Bought that for the car - it is extremely good and transmits a clear sound.
Really surprised on how good it sounds - I would recommend it to anyone







!


----------



## phillyd

Wow that's really cheap too. I'll mention it to a friend who has a really crappy one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *Wow that's really cheap too.* I'll mention it to a friend who has a really crappy one.


Indeed it is!


----------



## EpicPie

My current collection of cans.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection of cans.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


How are the DJ1's?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection of cans.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Sell them all and buy a high end phone.


----------



## HPE1000

^ YES, and sell me those DJ1's when you do so


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Probably my LCD-2's going, "Hey dummy... I already sound good enough!"


Could be







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looking at the cables upset me, but I will take a few shots during lunch if I can get home.


From what I seen, most cable makers charge more for the 6.3mm, so if that's what you paid for...get what you paid for. It might be a headache to think about, but what happens when you regret the decision outside of the return window?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What amp source should I get for my Q701? I will be using it on the PC. Mainly gaming, music and movies.
> 
> Budget: $100ish
> 
> Thanks!


Magni? Not sure how they actually pair up with the Q701...but for $100....you're kinda limited.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I found a highly tempting offer on Head-Fi on a Grado SR325is - only $185!
> 
> This hobby is getting too dangerous for my wallet


Depression hurts. Mine have been for sale for $170 shipped for the last 2 weeks via our MarketPlace lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingBeatz*
> 
> Here's a video for all your crazy amp and dac guys lol


Got through about 5 minutes, and it's interesting, and it's something everyone should at least give a listen. It's not really discrediting amplifiers or DACs, but rather pointing out and making known that some compainies are out their to make the most profit out of something that is indeed good, but should still not cost 4 times it's actual worth.


----------



## jjsoviet

Well I found a DT990 Pro on sale for $130 shipped, so I sent the guy at Head-Fi a PM. Looks to be a better option for me given my music tastes.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quick update guys - bought the Bang & Olufsen H6 phones and am loving them.
Read several reviews saying that they were comparable, if not slightly better than Bowers & Wilkins P5's (which I really like!) and i managed to get them cheaper than the P5's.

Not for someone who loves their bass, but I'm comfortable in my investment, and damn they're sexy.
Also, they only arrived in the country a couple of days ago, so I get to feel special for a while


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Quick update guys - bought the Bang & Olufsen H6 phones and am loving them.
> Read several reviews saying that they were comparable, if not slightly better than Bowers & Wilkins P5's (which I really like!) and i managed to get them cheaper than the P5's.
> 
> Not for someone who loves their bass, but I'm comfortable in my investment, and damn they're sexy.
> Also, they only arrived in the country a couple of days ago, so I get to feel special for a while


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Quick update guys - bought the Bang & Olufsen H6 phones and am loving them.
> Read several reviews saying that they were comparable, if not slightly better than Bowers & Wilkins P5's (which I really like!) and i managed to get them cheaper than the P5's.
> 
> Not for someone who loves their bass, but I'm comfortable in my investment, and damn they're sexy.
> Also, they only arrived in the country a couple of days ago, so I get to feel special for a while


The P5s make great airplane, or discrete headphones. Other then that, they aren't that great, so I would hope that Bang & Olufsen is better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The P5s make great airplane, or discrete headphones. Other then that, they aren't that great, so I would hope that Bang & Olufsen is better.


Agreed on the P5.


----------



## RJacobs28

Pictures as requested















Again, I'm no audiophile but I'm really pleased with these for 325AUD.


----------



## phillyd

Those are purrty.


----------



## jjsoviet

And I snagged the Beyers. Fun fun fun


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Those are purrty.


It's like picking aesthetics over utility for gear in RPG. The BW P5 are comparable to the Beyer DT770 IMO for SQ though considerably lighter and a tad more comfy. It's a lot more pricey though the detachable cable is a nice touch.


----------



## phillyd

Hm fair enough.


----------



## Simca

See through cloth over boobs = +100 armor.

You know the routine.


----------



## phillyd

That's even funnier coming from you, Simca


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's even funnier coming from you, Simca


It's unfair how when a guy says it, it just sounds pathetic.


----------



## RJacobs28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's like picking aesthetics over utility for gear in RPG. The BW P5 are comparable to the Beyer DT770 IMO for SQ though considerably lighter and a tad more comfy. It's a lot more pricey though the detachable cable is a nice touch.


Not only is the cable detachable, you can plug it into either cup depending on which side you prefer the cable.
And funnily enough, the unused port can actually be used to daisy chain another pair of headphones, which I haven't seen before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Not only is the cable detachable, you can plug it into either cup depending on which side you prefer the cable.
> And funnily enough, the unused port can actually be used to daisy chain another pair of headphones, which I haven't seen before.


Might be for sharing which is pretty cool. I got my dad a recertified pair for $120 since he travels a lot. I wouldn't buy them at their normal price tag, but seeing as I can get recertified ones at that price, I couldn't pass it up for him. I also gave my DT770's that I got from Pez to my uncle. It rocked his world.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

On of these days I will have to order one of those small aluminum enclosures and simply make drill own switchbox with 6.3mm and RCA jacks.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RJacobs28*
> 
> Not only is the cable detachable, you can plug it into either cup depending on which side you prefer the cable.
> And funnily enough, the unused port can actually be used to daisy chain another pair of headphones, which I haven't seen before.


My V-MODA Crossfade M-100s have the exact same feature. The cord can be plugged into either headphone and the unused port can be used to daisy chain. You can also use both ports at the same time to run two different audio sources into the headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might be for sharing which is pretty cool. I got my dad a recertified pair for $120 since he travels a lot. I wouldn't buy them at their normal price tag, but seeing as I can get recertified ones at that price, I couldn't pass it up for him. I also gave my DT770's that I got from Pez to my uncle. It rocked his world.


Awesome! Glad to hear it







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> On of these days I will have to order one of those small aluminum enclosures and simply make drill own switchbox with 6.3mm and RCA jacks.


They look decent mate. Where did you get them from? They look familiar


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They look decent mate. Where did you get them from? They look familiar


Headphone Lounge


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlamingBeatz*
> 
> Here's a video for all your crazy amp and dac guys lol


really enjoyed watching this - cheers!
+rep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Headphone Lounge


It looked more like "chris himself" cables.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> really enjoyed watching this - cheers!
> +rep
> It looked more like "chris himself" cables.


That is Headphone Lounge. Apparently chris_himself is some sort of partner for the HPL store.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is Headphone Lounge. Apparently chris_himself is some sort of partner for the HPL store.


ah well there we go!
His cables are of nice quality, but I don't like the wooden finish to them - with IEM's it causes a LOT of microphonics


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ^ YES, and sell me those DJ1's when you do so


My dj1's are retired, you're more than welcome to buy them from me.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah well there we go!
> His cables are of nice quality, but I don't like the wooden finish to them - with IEM's it causes a LOT of microphonics


There was the viablue and heatshrink option as well. I don't really use my IEM's when moving so it's actually OK. For gym usage, I use my HF2 or SE214 that I found again.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Got my Beyrdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm and they blew my Sennheiser HD 595s out of the this world!

They have much better bass, sound stage, and comfort.

One thing I noticed was that for a live track of "Magic Bus (Live At Leeds)" by The Who, I was now able to here the guitar's echo effect fade out from right to left where as before I could only here it play in the right headphone (the guitar is mapped to the right, but echoes into the left very softly).

I had them both hooked up to a Shiit Magni. Such an awesome amp!

*I will have to say that based on personal experience, the Modi is not a "need" item. The Magni is working great alone. It would still be a great "want" item to compliment it though.*

I think right now I have the best audio setup I could even make use of. Something more expensive and I probably wouldn't notice the difference and the neighbors won't let me blast music on a speaker setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Got my Beyrdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohm and they blew my Sennheiser HD 595s out of the this world!
> 
> They have much better bass, sound stage, and comfort.
> 
> One thing I noticed was that for a live track of "Magic Bus (Live At Leeds)" by The Who, I was now able to here the guitar's echo effect fade out from right to left where as before I could only here it play in the right headphone (the guitar is mapped to the right, but echoes into the left very softly).
> 
> I had them both hooked up to a Shiit Magni. Such an awesome amp!
> 
> *I will have to say that based on personal experience, the Modi is not a "need" item. The Magni is working great alone. It would still be a great "want" item to compliment it though.*
> 
> I think right now I have the best audio setup I could even make use of. Something more expensive and I probably wouldn't notice the difference and the neighbors won't let me blast music on a speaker setup.


And that is why we suggest headphones first, then amp, and then DAC if you are still unsatisfied.







I am really glad you are enjoying your musical experience. It's always a great thing!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There was the viablue and heatshrink option as well. I don't really use my IEM's when moving so it's actually OK. For gym usage, I use my HF2 or SE214 that I found again.


Oh yeah definitely different scenario for headphones - I was just pointing out my experience with the IEM cables
You can find impressions on my TF10 review.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh yeah definitely different scenario for headphones - I was just pointing out my experience with the IEM cables
> You can find impressions on my TF10 review.


My post was unclear... sorry. I did find your review (I think I mentioned it last time, but great review BTW!). I do not use my UE TF10 when I am outside my office. When I am in the gym, I first used my Etymotic HF2 and now my Shure SE214 since I found them. The TF10 are my better IEM's so I baby them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My post was unclear... sorry. I did find your review (I think I mentioned it last time, but great review BTW!). I do not use my UE TF10 when I am outside my office. When I am in the gym, I first used my Etymotic HF2 and now my Shure SE214 since I found them. The TF10 are my better IEM's so I baby them.


Thanks bro!
And haha! If I babied my PFE232's I would never, ever use them!
I use my PFE's everywhere apart from in the gym, playing (soccer) football/sports in general.
Other than that, where I am, my PFE's are there too!


----------



## jjsoviet

Just got my ALO Rx.

Incredible amp! The first thing I immediately noticed is the soundstage; every instrument and voice is nicely positioned in a wide area, which makes for a very natural listening experience. It also controls the sub-bass really well and the treble is sparkly without being sibilant.

This bias to the bass and treble complement the midrange emphasis on my Shure SRH840 so much, I'd say it's the perfect amp the the cans.

Overall, very pleased with my purchase.


----------



## pez

How much did you pay? I'm obviously only seeing the MK3-B+ (Rx), and it's $649...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much did you pay? I'm obviously only seeing the MK3-B+ (Rx), and it's $649...


I bought a used MK1 version (silver) and it only cost me $140. Promptly sold my FiiO E12 for this baby.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Finished and published my AKG K551 review


----------



## Aaranu

I received my custom cables today. Look fantastic and the build quality is sublime. I got them from PlusSound based in LA, i would highly recommend them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I received my custom cables today. Look fantastic and the build quality is sublime. I got them from PlusSound based in LA, i would highly recommend them.


Let me know how that goes.

Plus sound sells DIY silver wire for a good price, but my friend bought some of the custom cables, and they oxidized 2 days later.


----------



## phillyd

Pulling the trigger on a set of DT770 Pro 80Ω and a Fiio E17 Alpen in a few hours! $82 for the DAC/Amp used, $163 for the headphones new, open box.


----------



## phillyd

Hayley Williams in a pair of what I'm 99% sure is a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pros







I'm buying these tonight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Pulling the trigger on a set of DT770 Pro 80Ω and a Fiio E17 Alpen in a few hours! $82 for the DAC/Amp used, $163 for the headphones new, open box.


Awesome and hope you enjoy them!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks







I haven't been this excited about a new toy of any kind in a long long time.


----------



## HPE1000

I will follow suit soon, I just have a ton of stuff on ebay that I want to sell first


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been this excited about a new toy of any kind in a long long time.


That's because headphones are the gift that keeps on giving!







5 years down the road, they will still be just as good and honestly, I think I listen to music a lot more than I game nowadays. My LCD-2 has brought me so much happiness. It's almost as good an investment as my Dell Ultrasharp 2407 that I am still using to this day. 5+ years of happiness on that investment.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's because headphones are the gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 years down the road, they will still be just as good and honestly, I think I listen to music a lot more than I game nowadays. My LCD-2 has brought me so much happiness. It's almost as good an investment as my Dell Ultrasharp 2407 that I am still using to this day. 5+ years of happiness on that investment.


Until dell releases their 4k monitors in not too long


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Until dell releases their 4k monitors in not too long


That will make my GTX780 cry.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That will make my GTX780 cry.


SLI is better justified then


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> SLI is better justified then


That is a no-go on my P8Z77-M I believe.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is a no-go on my P8Z77-M I believe.


Curses!

By the way, my DT990's are shipped and will be delivered soon. Now, time to test how bassy and trebly these things are


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Asus are out with 4k...only costs 3 grand....


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Asus are out with 4k...only costs 3 grand....


I can't wait till 4k becomes cheap like 1080p, maybe it will in a year or two, I don't think its worth me upgrading to 1440p surround when there is a chance 4k could become really cheap with companies like seiki putting out 4k screens at an affordable price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And with that gpus that can support it and are cheap enough


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just got my SPC TF10 cable back and they work. Yay!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Glad to hear it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Glad to hear it


Thanks... still have not received any response back as to where I should send my headphone cable to be re terminated to a 6.3mm jack. I might just keep it as is as I am now getting scared to even send it back... There maybe some benefits to keeping a 3.5mm jack and just using an adapter when I use it with my amp.


----------



## HPE1000

This sucks, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-System-SB1240/dp/B004275EO4/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1374793411&sr=8-28&keywords=usb+sound+card%5C


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This sucks, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-System-SB1240/dp/B004275EO4/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1374793411&sr=8-28&keywords=usb+sound+card%5C


Personally, I would never buy any Creative item unless it was a sound card for gaming, especially after what happened between Creative and Daniel K.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I would never buy any Creative item unless it was a sound card for gaming, especially after what happened between Creative and Daniel K.


Yeah i bought a new Creative MP3 player to replace my old one with a broken on/off bottom

Tried using it but found it to be so horrible and aggravating to use that i threw it in drawer and went back to my old broken Zen X-Fi Style

Newer Crative MP3 players SUCKS!


----------



## jjsoviet

And here's my current setup:


----------



## Draygonn

^^^Looking good. Nice capture of the glowing tubes.


----------



## jjsoviet

Thanks. I ramped up the exposure time to achieve that effect.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Well guys, I am sending back my headphone cables tomorrow for an RMA. Wish me luck guys. Hopefully I will get it back.


----------



## SinX7

Just got my Q701 from tjj226 angel. I'm loving it so far. I just need to find a amp for it! xD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just about a month before this club's 6th birthday!


----------



## HPE1000

I bought a Fiio E10 Olympus for 35 dollars shipped on head-fi, w00t









Now to wait and see if it gets here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I bought a Fiio E10 Olympus for 35 dollars shipped on head-fi, w00t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to wait and see if it gets here.


That's a really good price. Awesome buy man!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's a really good price. Awesome buy man!


It was the first time I have ever bought directly from someone though paypal so I was kind of nervous, but I thought since 35 dollars isn't anything significant it was worth trying


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It was the first time I have ever bought directly from someone though paypal so I was kind of nervous, but I thought since 35 dollars isn't anything significant it was worth trying


It will be alright.







I deal with traders all the time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This sucks, right?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Creative-Sound-Blaster-System-SB1240/dp/B004275EO4/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1374793411&sr=8-28&keywords=usb+sound+card%5C


It looks to have similar specs to the X-Fi THD, and if it uses the same hardware, it wouldn't be a bad boy, actually, but I'm doubting that it is at that level. It'd probably be more suitable as a DAC, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I would never buy any Creative item unless it was a sound card for gaming, especially after what happened between Creative and Daniel K.


Care to elaborate on what happened there? I remember he did some drivers or mods for the X-Fi cards, but that's about it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It was the first time I have ever bought directly from someone though paypal so I was kind of nervous, but I thought since 35 dollars isn't anything significant it was worth trying


Between here and Head-Fi, you're hard pressed to find a scammer. While it can happen, that's what credit cards are for.

Also Ttj, now that you've sold your K701, time to buy these HD 600







.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It will be alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I deal with traders all the time.


OT: So headfi doesn't seem to let me change my user picture, it says I have insufficient permissions, what do I do?









I am glad the person responded so fast, there was pretty much only a couple hour window to close the deal on my end because I am going to be on the road all day tomorrow starting at probably 5am so I also need to get some sleep









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It looks to have similar specs to the X-Fi THD, and if it uses the same hardware, it wouldn't be a bad boy, actually, but I'm doubting that it is at that level. It'd probably be more suitable as a DAC, though.


Well there is no need inquiring about that anymore since I got the E10 for around 1/3 of that things price


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> OT: So headfi doesn't seem to let me change my user picture, it says I have insufficient permissions, what do I do?


Don't know. I got like 5 posts and they were all in sales threads.


----------



## SinX7

Would a Schitt Magni, be enough for me?


----------



## jjsoviet

I deal with Head-Fi members all the time, and they're swell people. Sold most of my stuff through them.


----------



## phillyd

Could a Schiit Magni sound good receiving input from a crappy onboard sound card?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could a Schiit Magni sound good receiving input from a crappy onboard sound card?


I don't think the dt770 pro 80's REALLY need an amp first, get the modi and then stack them later on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I don't think the dt770 pro 80's REALLY need an amp first, get the modi and then stack them later on.


You can't use the Modi without an amp I'm afraid. If you get a DAC, unless it comes combo'd with an amp it can only work with powered speakers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would a Schitt Magni, be enough for me?


Fore sure!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could a Schiit Magni sound good receiving input from a crappy onboard sound card?


Depends on the quality of the onboard sound's DAC and how much interference there is. If you are concerned, you can simply get an Asus Xonar DG with has a built in amp and see if you still need a Magni or a DAC. You can find used DG's for around $20.


----------



## phillyd

I'll just wait until I can get both and use the E17 in the mean time


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can't use the Modi without an amp I'm afraid. If you get a DAC, unless it comes combo'd with an amp it can only work with powered speakers.


What? I swear I have heard of people using dacs without amps for their headphones all the time.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What? I swear I have heard of people using dacs without amps for their headphones all the time.


General rule of thumb- look for a volume control knob. If there isn't one, you need to pair it with an amp.


----------



## HPE1000

Well I am a noob about the whole thing so I guess I was wrong, I coudl swear it would still power the headphones, just not to their fullest extent.

I need to go to sleep now lol, looks like I am only going to get 4 hours of sleep and will be driving 10+ hours round trip


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can't use the Modi without an amp I'm afraid. If you get a DAC, unless it comes combo'd with an amp it can only work with powered speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> What? I swear I have heard of people using dacs without amps for their headphones all the time.
Click to expand...

Some products marketed or described as DACs have integrated headphone amplifiers inside or at least some kind of output stage that can realistically handle driving headphones to some degree. Others, such as the Modi, do not.

@phillyd, if you're treating the E17 as a stepping stone because of whatever reason and are not going to be also using it as a portable amp, it's probably not worth it. Just stick with Xonar DG / DGX for now. Upgrade from that later if you need to.


----------



## phillyd

I'll be using it as a portable amp/dac for my laptop, tablet and maybe my phone. Would an E17 not sound better than a cheap sound card?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could a Schiit Magni sound good receiving input from a crappy onboard sound card?


The Magni does a great job with the DT770, though my DAC testing was done with a Modi and my THD. Didn't care for the Modi, but rather my THD instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> General rule of thumb- look for a volume control knob. If there isn't one, you need to pair it with an amp.


This lol.


----------



## phillyd

I'll get the Modi then the magni if I need it.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll get the Modi then the magni if I need it.


What are you going to use for an amp if you only get the Modi? It can't power headphones by itself.


----------



## phillyd

I'll use the AMP in my speakers, or just the E17. I won't be using my headphones much at my desktop.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll use the AMP in my speakers, or just the E17. I won't be using my headphones much at my desktop.


2 things

1: NO FIIO!!!!!!!!!! Seriously, if you aren't going to use them for portable use, they suck. I have no idea why people like them to begin with. The highs are WAYYY to harsh.

2: The on board amp for the pro media is not that great. There is nothing wrong with the audio engine D1 that I linked you. The ONLY reason why the schiit M&M is more desirable is because it is the "flavor of the month". Plus the D1 has RCA out as a preamp which will pair nicely with your speakers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

So I finally have my HD600s that my friend has been trying to sell me for eons. (again, sorry pez, I got them for a much lower price than normal and I am practically broke)

I have a speaker amp to headphone amp converter and boy does my amp make these things sound amazing.

However.......that is not what I want to talk about. This message actually is for you closed back headphone guys.

My friend recently got the Denon 5Ks as a gift. Now I have heard these before, and I have even modded them myself. Originally I heard them on the O2 and Odac. They really sounded like crap. The sound stage was pretty much non existent. The mod (which was supposed to improve sound stage) helped a little, but it was still pretty cramp sounding and a bit boomy.

Dillon and I just tested them 5Ks stock and a bunch of amps and dacs. HOLY CRAP!!! The dac drastically changes the headphones. We went between a FiiO dac, the cambridge audio dac magic, the jolida glass fx 10, and the timbre tt-1.

The change was absolutely freaking mind blowing. The FiiO dac sounded like crap. That is to be expected. The dac magic was a little bit better than the Odac, but it still was not all that amazing. The Jolida DEFINITELY showed major improvement. It was the difference between having the sound coming from inside your head like with IEMs to being in a small room with the band. They actually started sounding like open headphones.

So with high hopes, we hauled his timbre dac out of the closet and hooked it up. They actually had pretty darn decent sound stage and the muddy boom went away, but still had a nice and aggressive bass.

Open back headphones still win the sound stage fight, but the fight was MUCH closer with the right dac.

A couple of things I want to emphasize.

We did change out the amps and tried to ABX the amps with each dac. The amps did slightly help, but the dacs are what really changed the sound of the headphones.

The price of said DACs did fluctuate. The FiiO E17 is ~130 - 150, the Dac magic is ~350, the Jolida is ~500, and the Timbre (MSRP when they were still around was 2K+) is anywhere from 600 to 1K. Obviously you would expect to have a more expensive dac sound better than a cheaper dac (or at least in theory), however, the difference in sound quality was un-freaking-believable between each DAC. More so than one could even expect.

We will probably try the dynamat mod to see what improves and what doesn't. This will be my second time doing the mod and I am hopping I will not be as let down as I was last time.


----------



## phillyd

The E17 cost me $80. It is a vast improvement over what I currently have, and I AM using it primarily for portability. I will do whatever sounds best on my desktop until I get money for a Modi and Magni. I would get the D1 but it is more expensive and I'd still need an AMP. Not to mention it doesn't look anywhere as good. The RCA out is useless because my speakers are AUX input.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The E17 cost me $80. It is a vast improvement over what I currently have, and I AM using it primarily for portability. I will do whatever sounds best on my desktop until I get money for a Modi and Magni. I would get the D1 but it is more expensive and I'd still need an AMP. Not to mention it doesn't look anywhere as good. The RCA out is useless because my speakers are AUX input.


Nooooo The D1 is a Dac AND amp in 1 unit AND can act as a preamp out to your speakers.


----------



## phillyd

Would the D1 sound better than a Modi and Magni together?


----------



## Krullmeister

Hey guys,

I saw that the E12 was half off on Amazon.co.uk and was thinking about investing in something like that. I am running my DT 880 pro's off my Xonar STX at the moment but I just feel that it's not enough to get a satisfactory volume. Would this be a good choice for an amp that I can use at home and on occasion take with me. My primary use of it is probably going to be for desktop use for the time being anyway. Or should I just look into something a bit beefier for my home setup right from the start and then have something like this for my phone and my Meze 11's?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/E12-Blanc-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00BWOXNXE/ref=pd_rhf_ee_s_cp_1_VBY5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1ZN5VHC25X6GDGFRVBY5

Basically, would this be a good purchase or wouldn't it be much of a difference to the built in one in the STX


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Would the D1 sound better than a Modi and Magni together?


Not much difference at all, and what ever difference there is, it is not worth an extra 100 bucks.

Keep in mind, the modi and magni is mostly just popular. Schiit products in general don't sound that great, however, for 200 bucks total it is a really decent value for money.

.....But that does not make any of these products good products.

Even the O2 amp and dac sound a bit flat and harsh. The D1 and the M&M combo has the same issue.

The ONLY amp that I have ever heard of that breaks the mold is the aune T1. I have not heard it though, so I can not fully recommend it, but several people seem to like it over their M&M combos, so it might be a worthy risk.


----------



## jthb3

I think this is the best place to put this question.

I'm starting to look for headphones for myself and my missus to use while at work, on the road etc. Preferably portable, but larger non-foldable will work fine for me! No plans for an amp at this moment.

These are the ones I've been looking at (after reading some reviews);

Creative Aurvana Live
JVC HA-S500
Koss PRO Over Ear DJ100
Noontec Zoro
Noontec Zoro HD
Denon AHD1000

Price around 40-70GBP, need to be sold in the UK.

Type of music: GF -> Pop music. Me -> Electronic mostly, but with a mix of everything inbetween.


----------



## phillyd

I'm moving from the DAC made by asus so I'll be fine for a while. There's not a $100 difference between a Magni+Modi and a D1, it's $40


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm moving from the DAC made by asus so I'll be fine for a while. There's not a $100 difference between a Magni+Modi and a D1, it's $40


The one I linked you was basically new for 100 bucks.

The M&M you can find used for anything less than 180 if you are lucky.

Sure, both products new are 40 bucks apart, but buying new audio equipment for full price is just stupid IMO. The ONLY time you should buy new gear is if you REALLY want to have some sort of warranty, or when it is so new that you simply can not find it used for a decent price.


----------



## SinX7

Is the Audioengine D1 better then the Schiit M&M combo or the Aune T1?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Is the Audioengine D1 better then the Schiit M&M combo or the Aune T1?


M&M sounds slightly better, but at 100 bucks, the D1 is a smarter buy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Is the Audioengine D1 better then the Schiit M&M combo or the Aune T1?


I never heard it before so I can't comment on the D1. Many of our members has the Schiit stack or at least the Magni and really like it. I personally was pretty impressed with my O2, but wanted something warmer so went with my Lyr. In the end, it comes down to what you want for sound as any one of those should be able to drive your Q701, which is already pretty neutral and sterile.

I just realized I could score a brand new D1 for around $135 before shipping and maybe taxes. Might grab one one of these days to see how it actually sounds.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just about a month before this club's 6th birthday!


Do we get cake? Or do we all get presents?

I vote for a party.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just about a month before this club's 6th birthday!


Do we get cake? Or do we all get presents?

I vote for a party.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Do we get cake? Or do we all get presents?
> 
> I vote for a party.


I wanted to do cake... I really did! But then I found out it was all a lie...









Instead, we will only have a freebie thread where the club will be giving out a Woo Audio HPS-H Headphone Stand and a Bluecell Wood Dual Headphone Stand. Sadly, that will have to make do.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: text
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally have my HD600s that my friend has been trying to sell me for eons. (again, sorry pez, I got them for a much lower price than normal and I am practically broke)
> 
> I have a speaker amp to headphone amp converter and boy does my amp make these things sound amazing.
> 
> However.......that is not what I want to talk about. This message actually is for you closed back headphone guys.
> 
> My friend recently got the Denon 5Ks as a gift. Now I have heard these before, and I have even modded them myself. Originally I heard them on the O2 and Odac. They really sounded like crap. The sound stage was pretty much non existent. The mod (which was supposed to improve sound stage) helped a little, but it was still pretty cramp sounding and a bit boomy.
> 
> Dillon and I just tested them 5Ks stock and a bunch of amps and dacs. HOLY CRAP!!! The dac drastically changes the headphones. We went between a FiiO dac, the cambridge audio dac magic, the jolida glass fx 10, and the timbre tt-1.
> 
> The change was absolutely freaking mind blowing. The FiiO dac sounded like crap. That is to be expected. The dac magic was a little bit better than the Odac, but it still was not all that amazing. The Jolida DEFINITELY showed major improvement. It was the difference between having the sound coming from inside your head like with IEMs to being in a small room with the band. They actually started sounding like open headphones.
> 
> So with high hopes, we hauled his timbre dac out of the closet and hooked it up. They actually had pretty darn decent sound stage and the muddy boom went away, but still had a nice and aggressive bass.
> 
> Open back headphones still win the sound stage fight, but the fight was MUCH closer with the right dac.
> 
> A couple of things I want to emphasize.
> 
> 
> 
> We did change out the amps and tried to ABX the amps with each dac. The amps did slightly help, but the dacs are what really changed the sound of the headphones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: text
> 
> 
> 
> The price of said DACs did fluctuate. The FiiO E17 is ~130 - 150, the Dac magic is ~350, the Jolida is ~500, and the Timbre (MSRP when they were still around was 2K+) is anywhere from 600 to 1K. Obviously you would expect to have a more expensive dac sound better than a cheaper dac (or at least in theory), however, the difference in sound quality was un-freaking-believable between each DAC. More so than one could even expect.
> 
> We will probably try the dynamat mod to see what improves and what doesn't. This will be my second time doing the mod and I am hopping I will not be as let down as I was last time.


I don't mean to be meaninglessly pedantic, but was it really ABX (and matched for volume?), or was that a typo or slip of the mind? The X implies that somebody was listening at times without knowing which device was being used-unknown and could be either the A or B device.

Or just AB? I wouldn't expect people to normally go out of their ways to ABX, blinding control, etc... that's all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - I remember posting this before - but this time I got it on video - any input?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't mean to be meaninglessly pedantic, but was it really ABX (and matched for volume?), or was that a typo or slip of the mind? The X implies that somebody was listening at times without knowing which device was being used-unknown and could be either the A or B device.
> 
> Or just AB? I wouldn't expect people to normally go out of their ways to ABX, blinding control, etc... that's all.


We try to use ABX for all of our testing since we actually have 2 people. One guy sits in the hallway with the headphones, the other guy is in a room with the door closed while he changes the gear around.

Like I said though the amps colored the sound differently which was nice and all, but it was the dacs that made the big difference.

Both of us knew exactly which dac was playing. The amps and the tubes were mostly correct (about 4 our of 6 times), but the dac made a monumental difference that probably did not even require ABXing at all.

But we ABXed anyways just to make the pedantic people on the forums happy.


----------



## jjsoviet

Where do you guys buy your rubber bands to bind media players and portable sources? I'm looking for a pair, but so far those I've found are rather expensive at $16-20 shipped.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Where do you guys buy your rubber bands to bind media players and portable sources? I'm looking for a pair, but so far those I've found are rather expensive at $16-20 shipped.


http://www.ebay.com/bhp/black-silicone-wristband

They are basically just silicone wristbands. You can get some from Amazon as well, but they are generally labeled and not generic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Where do you guys buy your rubber bands to bind media players and portable sources? I'm looking for a pair, but so far those I've found are rather expensive at $16-20 shipped.


Seeing as I can't even post my own website post - I'll post tyll's instead:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/3m-dual-lock-and-attaching-your-player-portable-headphone-amp

HIGHLY suggest using DUAL LOCK instead of velcro or rubber bands


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Seeing as I can't even post my own website post - I'll post tyll's instead:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/3m-dual-lock-and-attaching-your-player-portable-headphone-amp
> 
> HIGHLY suggest using DUAL LOCK instead of velcro or rubber bands


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/black-silicone-wristband
> 
> They are basically just silicone wristbands. You can get some from Amazon as well, but they are generally labeled and not generic.


Thanks guys! I'm interested at the Dual Lock ones because they're readily available at a Home Depot or Lowe's nearby.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm interested at the Dual Lock ones because they're readily available at a Home Depot or Lowe's nearby.


Dual locks are really nice as well, especially if your DAP is eternally paired with a portable amp. I've seen people use fishing lines and suction cups as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'm interested at the Dual Lock ones because they're readily available at a Home Depot or Lowe's nearby.


Highly suggest it buddy!
I use it on my setup - just google "totallydubbed" and "dual lock" to give you an idea of how I use it









I'm going to PM the mods about this "no posting personal website" policy - it is ridiculous.


----------



## SinX7

Hey guys, another noob question again. Whats a good decent budget audio set up?

I was reading that I might need a sound card > amp/dac > headphones. Is this correct?

Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey guys, another noob question again. Whats a good decent budget audio set up?
> 
> I was reading that I might need a sound card > amp/dac > headphones. Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Incorrect
A soundcard CAN have a amp/dac on it first of all.
Secondly, I would start by choosing your headphones THEN worrying about amp/dac/soundcard









-I suggest soundcards with amp/dacs for headphone users
-I suggest a separate amp/dac + soundcard for those, like me, who use speakers more than headphones, but want to listen to headphones every now and then
-I suggest only amp/dac separate combo and no soundcard (or just a really really cheap soundcard) for those that don't use speakers at all, but use headphones all the time


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Incorrect
> A soundcard CAN have a amp/dac on it first of all.
> Secondly, I would start by choosing your headphones THEN worrying about amp/dac/soundcard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -I suggest soundcards with amp/dacs for headphone users
> -I suggest a separate amp/dac + soundcard for those, like me, who use speakers more than headphones, but want to listen to headphones every now and then
> -I suggest only amp/dac separate combo and no soundcard (or just a really really cheap soundcard) for those that don't use speakers at all, but use headphones all the time


I just got my AKG Q701's from Tjj226 Angel yesterday.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I just got my AKG Q701's from Tjj226 Angel yesterday.


OK - so you listen to them on the PC a lot - is it your main source of audio at home?
Do you feel you need to drive them? What have you got currently in your PC? Soundcard or anything?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> I just got my AKG Q701's from Tjj226 Angel yesterday.


My recommendation, from cheapest to most expensive:
-Sound Blaster Z
-Xonar STX/Phoebus (I don't really see the difference between the two)
-Sound Blaster ZxR

And as the optional super-cheap solution, Xonar DGX. Happy with it on my DT-770 (even made my own EMI-shield on it).


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OK - so you listen to them on the PC a lot - is it your main source of audio at home?
> Do you feel you need to drive them? What have you got currently in your PC? Soundcard or anything?


Its mainly for my PC. I'd be nice to use it on my PS3/PS4 tho, but not required.
I do feel like I need to drive them. No need for portable.
I'm using my Onboard at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My recommendation, from cheapest to most expensive:
> -Sound Blaster Z
> -Xonar STX/Phoebus (I don't really see the difference between the two)
> -Sound Blaster ZxR
> 
> And as the super-cheap solution, Xonar DGX. Happy with it on my DT-770.


Thank you! I was actually looking at the Blaster Z, and the DGX, but I wasn't sure if I needed them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

You could pass the PS3/4 audio through the optical-in of the soundcard (DGX doesn't have one, SBZ has), making it possible to use the headphones with the PS3/4 while they are still connected to PC soundcard/amplifier.

I wish my D1 had optical-in so I wouldn't have to use the crappy mic/line-in connections to set up my B3031A speakers on my xbox.
Ofc I could get a 20$ box that switches audio inputs between PC/xbox... But I'm too lazy to order one.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You could pass the PS3/4 audio through the optical-in of the soundcard (DGX doesn't have one, SBZ has), making it possible to use the headphones with the PS3/4 while they are still connected to PC soundcard/amplifier.
> 
> I wish my D1 had optical-in so I wouldn't have to use the crappy mic/line-in connections to set up my B3031A speakers on my xbox.


Ps3 also can output audio through RCA, and you can get $1 RCA > 3.5mm. Almost every sound card has plain line-in.


----------



## SinX7

Awesome, now I Just need find out what I need for my PC, since I will be using the headphones on it most of the time.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ps3 also can output audio through RCA, and you can get $1 RCA > 3.5mm. Almost every sound card has plain line-in.


I had my share of problems with the line-in (static noise from the back, had to use front panel).
Or the old/random 3xRCA-->3.5mm cable I found is not suitable for the job









And at least Microsoft did that idiotic scam with their HDMI video & RCA audio. You have no idea how pissed I was... Thank god I had an extra cable from my old xbox (rrod).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You could pass the PS3/4 audio through the optical-in of the soundcard (DGX doesn't have one, SBZ has), making it possible to use the headphones with the PS3/4 while they are still connected to PC soundcard/amplifier.
> 
> I wish my D1 had optical-in so I wouldn't have to use the crappy mic/line-in connections to set up my B3031A speakers on my xbox.
> Ofc I could get a 20$ box that switches audio inputs between PC/xbox... But I'm too lazy to order one.


yup that's what I would aim for too.
You SHOULD be fine driving them - heck even ask TJ about it


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I had my share of problems with the line-in (static noise from the back, had to use front panel).
> Or the old/random 3xRCA-->3.5mm cable I found is not suitable for the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And at least Microsoft did that idiotic scam with their HDMI video & RCA audio. You have no idea how pissed I was... Thank god I had an extra cable from my old xbox (rrod).


Must have been a bad cable or something. When I first got my PS3, I had it hooked up to a CRT computer monitor (hah) and had the RCA audio connected straight to a headphone amp. It sounded great.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You guys think it would be worth it to grab a brand new D1 for $135?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You guys think it would be worth it to grab a brand new D1 for $135?


do you need it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> do you need it?


Need? No. I do WANT a solid state amp for my office though. An included DAC wouldn't hurt either. I was going to buy a Burson, but lets face it, that would still stay at home. I was looking at either the D1 or perhaps a C5 which is portable as well as a really nice SS amp for the price.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You guys think it would be worth it to grab a brand new D1 for $135?


By brand new, what do you mean?

Do you mean brand new in box, or lightly used? I found one on head-fi that is lightly used for 100 plus shipping that I showed the performance PC guy a few posts ago.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> By brand new, what do you mean?
> 
> Do you mean brand new in box, or lightly used? I found one on head-fi that is lightly used for 100 plus shipping that I showed the performance PC guy a few posts ago.


I get a 20% discount on all Audioengine products from the company itself, so brand new unused.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I get a 20% discount on all Audioengine products from the company itself, so brand new unused.


...........









Duh

Yeah go for it!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh
> 
> Yeah go for it!


I second that - get it bro


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I second that - get it bro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duh
> 
> Yeah go for it!


Alright. I will order one my next paycheck and let you guys know what I think.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The one I linked you was basically new for 100 bucks.
> 
> The M&M you can find used for anything less than 180 if you are lucky.
> 
> Sure, both products new are 40 bucks apart, but buying new audio equipment for full price is just stupid IMO. The ONLY time you should buy new gear is if you REALLY want to have some sort of warranty, or when it is so new that you simply can not find it used for a decent price.


I tried to find the link you referenced but I can't.


----------



## TwentyCent

Just ordered a pair of these for 50$. Am I an idiot?







( <-- no audiophile)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried to find the link you referenced but I can't.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/671251/audioengine-d1-usb-dac-headphone-amp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of these for 50$. Am I an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( <-- no audiophile)


That looks like an anorexic Senn Momentus...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of these for 50$. Am I an idiot?


Yeup.

Do I win a prize?

You would have probably been better off buying 5000 US pennies and seeing if you could not sell the rare ones for a profit.

You probably would have enjoyed yourself more.

Just be prepared to be uncomfortable.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwentyCent*
> 
> Just ordered a pair of these for 50$. Am I an idiot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( <-- no audiophile)


I won't rag on you for getting low quality headphones, but how the hell are those $25 each?









They look like $5 headphones.


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody actually heard them? What do the Aiaiai Tracks sound like? Do they make anything decent (as far as I've heard, haven't seen reports of any)?

At that kind of price, for a supraaural, might as well get say a Beyerdynamic DT 235 or something instead. Usually. I don't really know-don't like supraaurals myself, so I don't tend to try them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

All I know is that the aiaiai tma1 sounded horrible to my ears. If that's their flagship...I don't want to hear anything else from them lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> All I know is that the aiaiai tma1 sounded horrible to my ears. If that's their flagship...I don't want to hear anything else from them lol


I've compared the TMA-1 against my HD25, and IMO it sounded a tad too thick for my tastes. It does have better bass presence than my Senns, but overall the clarity isn't there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> All I know is that the aiaiai tma1 sounded horrible to my ears. If that's their flagship...I don't want to hear anything else from them lol


I don't even care how they sound, those things just look like the worlds most uncomfortable headphone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I've compared the TMA-1 against my HD25, and IMO it sounded a tad too thick for my tastes. It does have better bass presence than my Senns, but overall the clarity isn't there.


yeah the clarity isn't really there with them. Just disappointing, as for the bass, yeah more presence then sennheisers would but the lack of extension on the tma's....is pretty shocking (and that's just from first impressions/demo)


----------



## Simca

I want a DAC upgrade to my ODAC. Bored with it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I want a DAC upgrade to my ODAC. Bored with it.


Budget?

I am going to the capital audio fest in a few hours. I can patrol the area for a good dac


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I want a DAC upgrade to my ODAC. Bored with it.


Peachtree Nova?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Peachtree Nova?


PFFFFttttt audio note 4.1 FTW. Just make sure you spend your life savings and take out three loans by using your body parts as collateral.


----------



## Simca

I sold my body for audio.

Only that sounds terrible when a girl says it.


----------



## phillyd

...was it a good body?

Lol I'm jping


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I sold my body for audio.
> 
> Only that sounds terrible when a girl says it.


The world's oldest profession can't be wrong!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ...was it a good body?
> 
> Lol I'm jping


I wonder if the buyer felt ripped off?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ...was it a good body?
> 
> Lol I'm jping


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The world's oldest profession can't be wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the buyer felt ripped off?


hahahahaha, epic.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hahahahaha, epic.


Does anyone know if there are alot of Audio shops ect in Estonia?

The UK is going to hell, but the audio shops are good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Does anyone know if there are alot of Audio shops ect in Estonia?
> 
> The UK is going to hell, but the audio shops are good.


Estonia?
NO idea bro.

As for the UK - what do you mean by that?


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Estonia?
> NO idea bro.
> 
> As for the UK - what do you mean by that?


Mr David Cameron. And the government have gone a bit loopy.


----------



## EliteReplay

i just made a post to get suscribed


----------



## EliteReplay

well guys i just bought from a friend the logitech g930... for $80bucks... i know they are not the best but they sound really good to me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Mr David Cameron. And the government have gone a bit loopy.


He will be gone in a year I think - that....so and so should be cut from parliament too.
I hate him and that's coming from someone "not much into politics"


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> He will be gone in a year I think - that....so and so should be cut from parliament too.
> I hate him and that's coming from someone "not much into politics"


I used to like him, but now he is as bad as the rest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I used to like him, but now he is as bad as the rest.


9k per student, per year - his a devil in my eyes.
Back to audio - before I get told off for being off topic


----------



## HPE1000

Going to get to work on this today... Lost my dremel so I am going to have to find another way of cutting the little stump off the mic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteReplay*
> 
> well guys i just bought from a friend the logitech g930... for $80bucks... i know they are not the best but they sound really good to me


Welcome to our club!


----------



## Deano12345

Should have my tubes on monday, as well as the sockets. Can't wait


----------



## jjsoviet

Here are my babies:





Looking good.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Here are my babies:
> 
> *snip snip*
> 
> Looking good.


Didn't you read the TOS!? Pornography is not allowed on this forum!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Didn't you read the TOS!? Pornography is not allowed on this forum!


It's phonography.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Makes me want to take some nice shots of my LCD-2. If only I had a real camera....


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Makes me want to take some nice shots of my LCD-2. If only I had a real camera....


~Teases~


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: These pictures may induce blindness!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Teases~


A very lovely lady! Here is my gal.


----------



## Simca

Might do a GR02BE and GR07 Review soon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Might do a GR02BE and GR07 Review soon.


Those look nice. Can we get a sneak preview of your impressions?


----------



## Simca

They're both good. Buy them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're both good. Buy them.


Alright then!


----------



## Aaranu

I own HD800s and HD650s, If i was going to get LCD-2s or HE-500s, which one should i pick?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I own HD800s and HD650s, If i was going to get LCD-2s or HE-500s, which one should i pick?


LCD-2 is similar to the HD650 in that it has warm smooth natural mids and rolled of treble. LCD-2 has better midbass and waaaaay better sub bass than the HD650.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I will tease y'all too with some sexy wood....


----------



## jjsoviet

You guys and your planars


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I own HD800s and HD650s, If i was going to get LCD-2s or HE-500s, which one should i pick?


LCD2 FTW.

It is more comfortable for starters, but the bass is definitely more accurate.

I think the HE-500s have a more interesting and engaging sound stage, but sometimes that can hurt sound quality if you listen to older music.

The LCD2 is just a bit better over all, but would you be willing to consider the HE-6? I can AB them today and get back to you.


----------



## Aaranu

I want them both.. lol.. Im leaning more towards the HE-500 as i do really like the look and its cheaper.. Not sure if i really want to spend more then 1k on something i wont use all that much.. I really just want for my collection haha.


----------



## jjsoviet

Decided to upgrade the power and driver tubes for my Little Dot MKIII. Spent around $100 for them lol


----------



## Ribozyme

Anyone has an opinion on the sennheiser PC 350 or PC 360? I still want music to sound good and I have no sound card.


----------



## Simca

I couldn't force myself to buy the LCD-2's even at $800 for LCD3 pads and an upgraded copper cable. Just couldn't bring myself to make $240+ dollars for the LCD2 over the HE-500.

LCD2 will give you more bass and some argue better vocals (at least more lush vocals). Highs are better on the HE-500 which is just to say they suck on the LCD2. Soundstage is better on the HE-500s, but imo they're not all that amazing on the HE-500s compared to the HE-400s or HD650s.

HE-500s are more airy than LCD2s, but overall, much less airy than HE-400s or HD650s.

HE-500s still has decent bass, but just not rattling your head bass. It has nice sub bass and guitar rift bass. Not dubstep bass.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Seeing as I can't even post my own website post - I'll post tyll's instead:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/3m-dual-lock-and-attaching-your-player-portable-headphone-amp
> 
> HIGHLY suggest using DUAL LOCK instead of velcro or rubber bands


I recommend this as well. I actually discovered it while looking for Velcro strips in Target. I was like...why the hell not? Used it on a $10 Diztronic case for my S3 and my E11. It would have been hard pressed to separate by anything short of someone trying to rip it out of my hand. Too bad the E11 just isn't a good amp, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You could pass the PS3/4 audio through the optical-in of the soundcard (DGX doesn't have one, SBZ has), making it possible to use the headphones with the PS3/4 while they are still connected to PC soundcard/amplifier.
> 
> I wish my D1 had optical-in so I wouldn't have to use the crappy mic/line-in connections to set up my B3031A speakers on my xbox.
> Ofc I could get a 20$ box that switches audio inputs between PC/xbox... But I'm too lazy to order one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Ps3 also can output audio through RCA, and you can get $1 RCA > 3.5mm. Almost every sound card has plain line-in.


Herp derp. I could have been doing this the whole time with my PS3 into my X-FI THD. I feel halfway LOLOLOL and halfway







. All this time I've been manually and physically switching my sources.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That looks like an anorexic Senn Momentus...


Lol, I was thinking the same thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So I finally have my HD600s that my friend has been trying to sell me for eons. (again, sorry pez, I got them for a much lower price than normal and I am practically broke)
> 
> I have a speaker amp to headphone amp converter and boy does my amp make these things sound amazing.
> 
> However.......that is not what I want to talk about. This message actually is for you closed back headphone guys.
> 
> My friend recently got the Denon 5Ks as a gift. Now I have heard these before, and I have even modded them myself. Originally I heard them on the O2 and Odac. They really sounded like crap. The sound stage was pretty much non existent. The mod (which was supposed to improve sound stage) helped a little, but it was still pretty cramp sounding and a bit boomy.
> 
> Dillon and I just tested them 5Ks stock and a bunch of amps and dacs. HOLY CRAP!!! The dac drastically changes the headphones. We went between a FiiO dac, the cambridge audio dac magic, the jolida glass fx 10, and the timbre tt-1.
> 
> The change was absolutely freaking mind blowing. The FiiO dac sounded like crap. That is to be expected. The dac magic was a little bit better than the Odac, but it still was not all that amazing. The Jolida DEFINITELY showed major improvement. It was the difference between having the sound coming from inside your head like with IEMs to being in a small room with the band. They actually started sounding like open headphones.
> 
> So with high hopes, we hauled his timbre dac out of the closet and hooked it up. They actually had pretty darn decent sound stage and the muddy boom went away, but still had a nice and aggressive bass.
> 
> Open back headphones still win the sound stage fight, but the fight was MUCH closer with the right dac.
> 
> A couple of things I want to emphasize.
> 
> We did change out the amps and tried to ABX the amps with each dac. The amps did slightly help, but the dacs are what really changed the sound of the headphones.
> 
> The price of said DACs did fluctuate. The FiiO E17 is ~130 - 150, the Dac magic is ~350, the Jolida is ~500, and the Timbre (MSRP when they were still around was 2K+) is anywhere from 600 to 1K. Obviously you would expect to have a more expensive dac sound better than a cheaper dac (or at least in theory), however, the difference in sound quality was un-freaking-believable between each DAC. More so than one could even expect.
> 
> We will probably try the dynamat mod to see what improves and what doesn't. This will be my second time doing the mod and I am hopping I will not be as let down as I was last time.


No worries bro! I'm being patient with selling them







. I might need to move both pairs to Head-Fi







.


----------



## Tman5293

So it looks like the HD 650 is a go for me on August 14th. That's the day when I'll have the money to order them. Any other suggestions besides those? How do the HE-500 compare and are they worth the extra $200? Any other headphones I should consider before I make the purchase? My spending power extends to around the $700 price range but that's only if the headphones I'm buying for that price are really worth it.

EDIT:

Figure I should give a little more info. I definitely want them to be open back cans. I plan on powering them with my M+M stack that I just got. The majority of the music I listen to is rock and electronic.


----------



## jjsoviet

Initial impressions of the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pros:

- It's definitely a treble-focused headphone, but to me it's not that sibilant as some people complained about. In my opinion, the better term to describe its treble energy is "sharp".

- The bass of this thing is astounding especially for an open headphone. It has almost the same bass quantity as the closed-back Beyer DT770 Pro 80 and yet reaches far deeper and is much more controlled. Amazing for electronic genres.

- Soundstage is wide and airy as expected for a can of this type. Instrument positioning is superb, though admittedly vocals are placed a bit behind in the mix. Nothing too substantial though.

I'm sure the DT990 will match well with my Little Dot MKIII but the amp has a busted power tube so I have a week to get a replacement pair. Also ordered a new set of driver tubes to improve the overall sound from it.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I couldn't force myself to buy the LCD-2's even at $800 for LCD3 pads and an upgraded copper cable. Just couldn't bring myself to make $240+ dollars for the LCD2 over the HE-500.
> 
> LCD2 will give you more bass and some argue better vocals (at least more lush vocals). Highs are better on the HE-500 which is just to say they suck on the LCD2. Soundstage is better on the HE-500s, but imo they're not all that amazing on the HE-500s compared to the HE-400s or HD650s.
> 
> HE-500s are more airy than LCD2s, but overall, much less airy than HE-400s or HD650s.
> 
> HE-500s still has decent bass, but just not rattling your head bass. It has nice sub bass and guitar rift bass. Not dubstep bass.


I shall look into getting a pair of HE-500s then. Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I shall look into getting a pair of HE-500s then. Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## HPE1000

The Fiio E10 arrived today, it is literally in brand new condition. It is also WAY smaller than I was expecting though









It matches the aluminum on my monitor stands, desktop, and laptop so that is a plus


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> The Fiio E10 arrived today, it is literally in brand new condition. It is also WAY smaller than I was expecting though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matches the aluminum on my monitor stands, desktop, and laptop so that is a plus


Did you get your headphones yet?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did you get your headphones yet?


No, probably ordering next week, in the meantime I have been checking head-fi to see if anyone lists a pair just in case.

I am going to be kind of busy this week and probably early next week so I am not bothering this week.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No, probably ordering next week, in the meantime I have been checking head-fi to see if anyone lists a pair just in case.
> 
> I am going to be kind of busy this week and probably early next week so I am not bothering this week.


What are you using the FiiO with?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are you using the FiiO with?


HARX700 right now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> HARX700 right now.


Noticed any improvements?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So it looks like the HD 650 is a go for me on August 14th. That's the day when I'll have the money to order them. Any other suggestions besides those? How do the HE-500 compare and are they worth the extra $200? Any other headphones I should consider before I make the purchase? My spending power extends to around the $700 price range but that's only if the headphones I'm buying for that price are really worth it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Figure I should give a little more info. I definitely want them to be open back cans. I plan on powering them with my M+M stack that I just got. The majority of the music I listen to is rock and electronic.


No one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No one?


I prefer tube amps with HD650.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Noticed any improvements?


Very slightly, I might test a little more later on, but I am not expecting much of a difference while using these headphones.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I got bored....

Materials used:
Zalman Clip-on
Old Micro-One headset (RIP)
Double-sided foam tape


----------



## HPE1000

As far as sound levels go, should I set my windows sound to 50% and just use the dial to adjust the sound, or should I set the windows sound to 100%?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I got bored....


What mic is that? Here is what I did to my harx700s to make them a gaming headset.. They will be strictly dedicated to gaming once I get those dt770 pro 80s.





It turned out pretty clean.


----------



## phillyd

Got my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω







Testing now, pics later.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got my Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing now, pics later.


I was waiting for that







, what type of music do you listen to?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No one?


HD 650 or HE-500 is definitely the better choice over a HD 600. The Asgard 2 pairs nicely with the HD 650, so I wouldn't see the Magni being a bad decision. Only tested the stack with the DT 770s, though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I was waiting for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , what type of music do you listen to?


Metal, rock, rap, dubstep/electro house, many others.
I can't wait for my E17 to arrive (tomorrow). These headphones would benefit from them a lot.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I got bored....
> *snip*
> Materials used:
> Zalman Clip-on
> Old Micro-One headset (RIP)
> Double-sided foam tape


So, you are using a zalman clip on mic, how can you like it? It sounds like you are sitting in a bubble that has a very slight echo. I tried for hours with every possible setting and it never sounded amazing.


----------



## pez

Some people just use the mic for voice com over games. I've never had any complaints from mine...none of those people are going to care how your voice sounds...it's very weird to use a mic with a pair of closed cans anyhow..it's hard to judge how loud you are talking, and at times can feel like you're talking to yourself.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Some people just use the mic for voice com over games. I've never had any complaints from mine...none of those people are going to care how your voice sounds...it's very weird to use a mic with a pair of closed cans anyhow..it's hard to judge how loud you are talking, and at times can feel like you're talking to yourself.


I don't have any problems talking using close headphones, guess that is just me though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, you are using a zalman clip on mic, how can you like it? It sounds like you are sitting in a bubble that has a very slight echo. I tried for hours with every possible setting and it never sounded amazing.


My brother uses one and I talk over VOIP with him all the time. It doesn't sound like you described at all







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Some people just use the mic for voice com over games. I've never had any complaints from mine...none of those people are going to care how your voice sounds...it's very weird to use a mic with a pair of closed cans anyhow..it's hard to judge how loud you are talking, and at times can feel like you're talking to yourself.


Depends on the closed cans. I don't have that problem with my D7000, but I'm sure if I used my work Sennheiser 280 pro that would be a huge issue.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My brother uses one and I talk over VOIP with him all the time. It doesn't sound like you described at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Odd, well all I know is my group absolutely hated the mic, they preferred the xbox 360 headset more for some reason..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> My brother uses one and I talk over VOIP with him all the time. It doesn't sound like you described at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Depends on the closed cans. I don't have that problem with my D7000, but I'm sure if I used my work Sennheiser 280 pro that would be a huge issue.


It was just the DT770s. They isolated a little too well, lol.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The only closed headphones I believe in is the K550, primarily because I can get them for $150 new. If it was at the normal $250 price tag, I probably wouldn't feel the same way.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It was just the DT770s. They isolated a little too well, lol.


Yeah, the harx700's are slightly open on the back, so that might help a bit. I had a pair of tritton ax pros back when I played xbox and I didn't use them more than a couple times because they were so closed I did end up yelling really loud using them to the point of embarrassment lol... I sold them pretty quick.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yeah, the harx700's are slightly open on the back, so that might help a bit. I had a pair of tritton ax pros back when I played xbox and I didn't use them more than a couple times because they were so closed I did end up yelling really loud using them to the point of embarrassment lol... I sold them pretty quick.


Yeah, I've woken up my parents one too many times...and then always scare the crap out of me when someone taps on my shoulder at 1:30 in the morning.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My old D2K's isolated sound as well as a screen door would for a pressurized chamber.


----------



## jjsoviet

I really wonder why the DT770's bass distorted when I had it but the DT990's handle it just fine...

Must be that dampening thing that's present in lower-impedance headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My old D2K's isolated sound as well as a screen door would for a pressurized chamber.


My D2K's isolate "average" - with Lawton pads, a bit better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My D2K's isolate "average" - with Lawton pads, a bit better.


Maybe my JMoney pads were defective, but they isolated as well as open headphones.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, you are using a zalman clip on mic, how can you like it? It sounds like you are sitting in a bubble that has a very slight echo. I tried for hours with every possible setting and it never sounded amazing.


The only thing I use the mic for is PR:Mumble.
And even while using mic monitoring it doesn't sound too bad (when you keep in mind that it's the cheapest mic you can find in Finland).


----------



## bgtrance

Just picked up these about a month ago. The Denon AH-D7100 and I am also waiting on my WA7 from Wooaudio to come in. I moved up from Sony MDR-V6 which was an astounding improvement. Later on I am considering getting the Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable for them and that is it.


----------



## phillyd

The sound on these is amazing :O and even just using the Foobar 2000 EQ there is no distortion. :O


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe my JMoney pads were defective, but they isolated as well as open headphones.


yeah that doesn't sound right - literally









EDIT:
As promised pics of my modded D2K's







!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The sound on these is amazing :O and even just using the Foobar 2000 EQ there is no distortion. :O


And still waiting for the burn-in?









Welcome to the DT-770 club


----------



## phillyd

They're lightly used so they are a little burned in. However, I'll be burning for 200+ hours before I fully judge them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah that doesn't sound right - literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> As promised pics of my modded D2K's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Might be my memory playing tricks, but when I had my K550, no one could hear my music playing and I could not hear anything outside regardless of whether or not I had music playing. With the D2K's that I had, unless I had the volume turned up, I can still hear people talking (not really what they are talking about) and my mic was able to pick up what I was listening to.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might be my memory playing tricks, but when I had my K550, no one could hear my music playing and I could not hear anything outside regardless of whether or not I had music playing. With the D2K's that I had, unless I had the volume turned up, I can still hear people talking (not really what they are talking about) and my mic was able to pick up what I was listening to.


Something is wrong then. You should be able to hear people with nothing playing, but when anything plays, even at low volume, you should have to slip one of the cups off an ear to hear well. There also shouldn't be bleed to the point that your mic is picking it up.

That's based on stock. Most of the mods I know of should be adding a bit more attenuation, making it a little harder to hear people.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might be my memory playing tricks, but when I had my K550, no one could hear my music playing and I could not hear anything outside regardless of whether or not I had music playing. With the D2K's that I had, unless I had the volume turned up, I can still hear people talking (not really what they are talking about) and my mic was able to pick up what I was listening to.


yeah something doesn't sound right man.
With my D2k's on they isolate a little - although not incredibly.
As for music being leaked - yeah they leak music, but not to the extent you are describing - and I always amp my D2K's as I'm deaf









As a comparison:
The K551's the brothers of the K550's were open-back to me.
They didn't LEAK anything though, but when it came to isolation they did an OK job - I was impressed with the K551's isolation, but like the D2k's, they don't isolate that well, neither did the Fostex TH900's as a matter of fact, and they are £1000 headphones.

From worst to best, in isolation
D2K STOCK pad
K551
D2K Lawton pad
D2K J$ pad


----------



## jjsoviet

Are Grados really _that_ bright? I'm thinking of getting one for cheap like an SR80i because I'm super interested at the Grado house sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh well. I got my LCD-2 now which I know leaks sound.


----------



## phillyd

These DT770 Pros leak like crazy . No big deal for me, but I'm used to absolutely no sound leakage from my Klipsch Image Ones. Once they were on your head, nobody else could hear a bit of sound.


----------



## Simca

Question isn't are Grado's bright, but rather why aren't bright headphones good? Bright headphones are fantastic sounding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've woken up my parents one too many times...and then always scare the crap out of me when someone taps on my shoulder at 1:30 in the morning.


I know that feel, bro.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Question isn't are Grado's bright, but rather why aren't bright headphones good? Bright headphones are fantastic sounding.
> I know that feel, bro.


So they're good?









I held off the purchase of the SR325i because I fear that the treble energy would be too much for me. I sold my HD25's partly because of its sharpness that sibilance is a concern.

At least the DT990 Pros aren't exhibiting that kind of brightness as I have feared.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might be my memory playing tricks, but when I had my K550, no one could hear my music playing and I could not hear anything outside regardless of whether or not I had music playing. With the D2K's that I had, unless I had the volume turned up, I can still hear people talking (not really what they are talking about) and my mic was able to pick up what I was listening to.


Denons are known to leak sound and not isolate well especially the old lineup of D2k, 5k and 7k. The D7000s are a closed back headphone but a lot of people on head-fi report that it leaks a lot of sound and you can hear what is going around you just like an open headphone. Don't get me wrong the headphones sound nothing short of amazing and are considered a classic among audiophiles, its just that they are not the best headphone for isolation.


----------



## th3illusiveman

Could my headphones be phony?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> These DT770 Pros leak like crazy . No big deal for me, but I'm used to absolutely no sound leakage from my Klipsch Image Ones. Once they were on your head, nobody else could hear a bit of sound.


The leather pads help, as well as tame some of the bass bloat. Still not a good cure for those recessed mids, but still nearly untoppable for EDM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Question isn't are Grado's bright, but rather why aren't bright headphones good? Bright headphones are fantastic sounding.
> I know that feel, bro.


I agree. Had an updated listen with the Grados and didn't hell-hate it like I did when switching between the Grados and Beyers.

I'm rather curious to try out the DT 990s, though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> Could my headphones be phony?


I just got mine and they have torx screws as well. They are used. Hmmm...they sound amazing if they're fakes. I am 99% sure they're real.


----------



## Crazy9000

The head of the screws is definitely a change they could make randomly at any point in manufacturing. I wouldn't suspect a fake headphone because of that.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The leather pads help, as well as tame some of the bass bloat. Still not a good cure for those recessed mids, but still nearly untoppable for EDM.
> I agree. Had an updated listen with the Grados and didn't hell-hate it like I did when switching between the Grados and Beyers.
> 
> I'm rather curious to try out the DT 990s, though.


The DT990's are cheap on Amazon, around $179 which is surprising.

Comparing to the DT770's I've had before, they're slightly brighter but not by much. The most notable improvement is on the bass department though; it extends deeper and is more controlled than the closed Beyers - which is surprising for open cans!

And my DT990's have torx screws as well. I'm pretty sure they're legit.


----------



## Fortunex

My DT770s are torx as well.


----------



## phillyd

I just found out that my Lumia 920 supports USB audio out so I can plug it into my E17 and play music through it on my headphones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just found out that my Lumia 920 supports USB audio out so I can plug it into my E17 and play music through it on my headphones


Nice! Let me know how the audio quality is for FLAC. I am thinking about getting one for my cousin.


----------



## th3illusiveman

I did send the seller a very suggestive (that they are fake) email about it so i still want to hear what he has to say. It's just extremely strange that even the picture on the box has phillips and all the images i've ever seen of these headphones have phillips. Good to know others have torx as well and are enjoying them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> I did send the seller a very suggestive (that they are fake) email about it so i still want to hear what he has to say. It's just extremely strange that even the picture on the box has phillips and all the images i've ever seen of these headphones have phillips. Good to know others have torx as well and are enjoying them.


I can check the DT770 when I get home and see if the one I got has the same screws if you would like.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm not exactly the person to ask but my buddy has a much better ear for clarity than I, so I'll get his opinions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm not exactly the person to ask but my buddy has a much better ear for clarity than I, so I'll get his opinions.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool deal, thanks! Did you ever find a prettier DAC/Amp btw?
Click to expand...


----------



## jjsoviet

Glad I still have this picture up. My previous DT770 Pros have torx screws:



Bought it from Guitar Center. Again, pretty sure it's legit.


----------



## HPE1000

So, before I go through soon, are the dt770s the best match for me? Obviously, I listen to rap and bass is important to me (although, I have said it before, I do not listen to "street/hood rap" so bass really isnt a selling point to me)

I could link some music I guess, phillyd, just what kind of rap do you listen to? And does it sound nice on the headphones?

Thanks.


----------



## jjsoviet

Without proper amplification, the DT770 Pro 80's are literally bass cannons.









You'll see what I mean when you get them.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Without proper amplification, the DT770 Pro 80's are literally bass cannons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll see what I mean when you get them.


I found razers 7.1 virtual audio program and I was testing it out because I am going to start using it for gaming because it really does make the positional audio amazing, and it has a bass boost feature inside of it, I turned it all the way up and turned the e10's boost on and oh...my...god... Bass for days, and it is rather clean taking everything into consideration.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I found razers 7.1 virtual audio program and I was testing it out because I am going to start using it for gaming because it really does make the positional audio amazing, and it has a bass boost feature inside of it, I turned it all the way up and turned the e10's boost on and oh...my...god... Bass for days, and it is rather clean taking everything into consideration.


You have all the wubs, my friend.









I much prefer a more "subtle" approach to bass so I unfortunately returned my 770 Pros for the more neutral SRH840.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I dislike hard bass. I prefer quality bass myself.


----------



## phillyd

Finally got some pics


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can check the DT770 when I get home and see if the one I got has the same screws if you would like.


are they the 80s or 250s? Yes if you can anyways


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> are they the 80s or 250s? Yes if you can anyways


80 Ohms


----------



## th3illusiveman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I found razers 7.1 virtual audio program and I was testing it out because I am going to start using it for gaming because it really does make the positional audio amazing, and it has a bass boost feature inside of it, I turned it all the way up and turned the e10's boost on and oh...my...god... Bass for days, and it is rather clean taking everything into consideration.


The installation screen for that software is hilarious. stuff like "Applying Bass traps" and "Contacting Venus" and "Applying L33t equalizers" pop up as it installs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 80 Ohms


i see, so they should be torx screws then?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> The installation screen for that software is hilarious. stuff like "Applying Bass traps" and "Contacting Venus" and "Applying L33t equalizers" pop up as it installs.


I know, I noticed it half way though and started laughing, "applying cocktail party effect"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> The installation screen for that software is hilarious. stuff like "Applying Bass traps" and "Contacting Venus" and "Applying L33t equalizers" pop up as it installs.
> i see, so they should be torx screws then?


Cant take clear pics but mine is also torx screws


----------



## th3illusiveman

Wow, i just played BF3 with war tapes and "enhanced stereo" activated and it sounded really nice much better then my HS1s ever did.


----------



## Tman5293

So I think I'm down to deciding between the HD 650 and the HE-500. Is the HE-500 really worth the extra money? Does anyone here have any experience with both of them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I think I'm down to deciding between the HD 650 and the HE-500. Is the HE-500 really worth the extra money? Does anyone here have any experience with both of them?


Simca has a review about the HE500 though I don't know if she has had a chance to listen to the HD650 yet. I know she was considering getting one at one point, but not sure if that ever panned out during her vacation from OCN.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have just updated and cleaned up a bit the member list. I also would like to thank Simca for including the awesome Ω symbol for her Beyers. I have gone back and replaced all the Ohms with Ω, hopefully making it look cleaner and less wordy.


----------



## SinX7

Just got my Xonar DGX. Anyone know a good settings for it?


----------



## Simca

someone mentioned metal music and dubstep... get the he400s instead.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Just got my Xonar DGX. Anyone know a good settings for it?


Just turn on the amp function, and give it a slight bass boost.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just turn on the amp function, and give it a slight bass boost.


Where can I find it?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> someone mentioned metal music and dubstep... get the he400s instead.


I mentioned neither. I don't care for metal or dubstep. By rock I meant mostly classic rock. Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Jimi Hendrix, etc. I listen to very little modern rock. Also, by electronic music I meant chillstep mostly. Also some electro funk and nu disco. I don't care for anything really fast paced and "in your face."

If you still think the HE-400 fits the bill then I will certainly look into them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Where can I find it?


The small hammer icon next to output selection tab in soundcard control panel.


----------



## phillyd

Filled out the form in the OP with my new stuff.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My links in the form tot he reviews, still aren't actual links, but only text


----------



## jjsoviet

Loving the ALO Rx so much









It has this extremely airy feeling in the music, where you can really hear the individual instruments and voices positioned in front of you. Percussions sound particularly awesome with it, especially when you feel the drummer individually hit the notes with such snap.

Totes worth the $140 I paid for the thing


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My links in the form tot he reviews, still aren't actual links, but only text


Unfortunately it is a limitation with the current form. I am working on a new review submitter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unfortunately it is a limitation with the current form. I am working on a new review submitter.


Ok - thanks bro








Seems odd as the review link above mine is actually a link - but mine, maybe because there are two? - are not links.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unfortunately it is a limitation with the current form. I am working on a new review submitter.


While you're at it, could you change the font or background color for the categories at the top of the spreadsheet? I can't read them







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok - thanks bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems odd as the review link above mine is actually a link - but mine, maybe because there are two? - are not links.


Yup! Apparently, if it is more than one link, even if you try to separate them, it still breaks the link and forces it into normal text. In order to "bypass" this, I will either need to:

A) Script it in the back so that it parses the link per separation symbol and then cut and paste it into separate additional cells
B) Create a separate spreadsheet for reviews, done properly this time from the ground up

Sorry about that one. The review column was more of an afterthought that I threw in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> While you're at it, could you change the font or background color for the categories at the top of the spreadsheet? I can't read them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is that any better?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that any better?


Much


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Agreed much better.

As for the reviews- I think a separate spreadsheet, saves you the trouble of adding them.
Or else, as I do in the Antec thread, I add them manually via links in the OP


----------



## Deano12345

Tubes arrived !
















No tube sockets yet


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Tubes arrived !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No tube sockets yet


just hard wire those suckers in









but why haven't your tube sockets show up yet? That should have been one of the first things you should have bought?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> just hard wire those suckers in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but why haven't your tube sockets show up yet? That should have been one of the first things you should have bought?


I derped and forgot to order the tube sockets when I ordered the tubes, they should be here tomorrow or thursday ! Would wire them up directly but I dont fancy risking the tubes


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just got mine and they have torx screws as well. They are used. Hmmm...they sound amazing if they're fakes. I am 99% sure they're real.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cant take clear pics but mine is also torx screws


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The DT990's are cheap on Amazon, around $179 which is surprising.
> 
> Comparing to the DT770's I've had before, they're slightly brighter but not by much. The most notable improvement is on the bass department though; it extends deeper and is more controlled than the closed Beyers - which is surprising for open cans!
> 
> And my DT990's have torx screws as well. I'm pretty sure they're legit.


My 770 LEs also have Torx screws.

Also yeah, the HD 650 is somewhat similar, though likely more neutral, so a bit less bass, and a bit less sparkle. But it's bass quality and extension is superb.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, before I go through soon, are the dt770s the best match for me? Obviously, I listen to rap and bass is important to me (although, I have said it before, I do not listen to "street/hood rap" so bass really isnt a selling point to me)
> 
> I could link some music I guess, phillyd, just what kind of rap do you listen to? And does it sound nice on the headphones?
> 
> Thanks.


I'd be interested to know your tastes as I listen to rap as well. Give me a few songs, and I'll look them up on Spotify if they don't happen to be in my library. I didn't like either pair (LE or Pro) for rock, metal, etc. But I listen to a lot of faster-paced sub-genres of rock. I'll have to put some Pink Floyd or Yes on them a bit later...assuming I get to it







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also yeah, the HD 650 is somewhat similar, though likely more neutral, so a bit less bass, and a bit less sparkle. But it's *bass quality and extension is superb*.




I'm just playing. The HD650's are GREAT headphones IMO, especially when paired with a tube amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just playing. The HD650's are GREAT headphones IMO, especially when paired with a tube amp.


Haha, both you and Ttj won't stop pressuring me -_-. Haven't reached the tube craze yet, and I'm thankful for now







. It's time to start dropping some money into my car







. I much much more expensive hobby







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, both you and Ttj won't stop pressuring me -_-. Haven't reached the tube craze yet, and I'm thankful for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's time to start dropping some money into my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I much much more expensive hobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




One of us :3


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Tube Porn!


Is that 4 matched tubes with 2 of them at different elevations?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that 4 matched tubes with 2 of them at different elevations?


They're just the default tubes of a Little Dot MKIII









The small two are the driver tubes (5654) and the larger ones are the power tubes (6H6PI).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> They're just the default tubes of a Little Dot MKIII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The small two are the driver tubes (5654) and the larger ones are the power tubes (6H6PI).


Ah ok. I thought you just forgot to buy 2 tube savers or they elevated it on purpose. Is the LD MKIII an OTL tubey?


----------



## Simca

IMO HD650 is far from neutral. HD600 is neutral. HD650 is dark. HD650 has rolled off highs..not excessively like planars, but more than your typical headphone. The bass is more prominent than most other Sennheiser headphones and dynamic headphone in it's price range that aren't targeted for bass. That doesn't mean it has great bass, but it's enjoyable enough if you're not a bass head.

Also, the comment was for whoever said they liked metal and dubstep. Not you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that 4 matched tubes with 2 of them at different elevations?


Tubes are supposed to be matched up with a driver tube and a power tube. I've heard some crazy stuff of people using two driver tubes and thinking it sounds good, but I can't validate that statement as I'm scared of setting my amp on fire and creating a black hole in the universe by trying that.

For 4 tube amps you use 2 drivers, 2 power tubes. If for some reason you have more tubes, then one driver one power. That's typically how it goes.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ah ok. I thought you just forgot to buy 2 tube savers or they elevated it on purpose. Is the LD MKIII an OTL tubey?


Sorry, I don't get what you mean by OTL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tubes are supposed to be matched up with a driver tube and a power tube. I've heard some crazy stuff of people using two driver tubes and thinking it sounds good, but I can't validate that statement as I'm scared of setting my amp on fire and creating a black hole in the universe by trying that.
> 
> For 4 tube amps you use 2 drivers, 2 power tubes. If for some reason you have more tubes, then one driver one power. That's typically how it goes.


Thanks for the info. +REP I could swear I've seen tube amps that use 4 of the same tubes before. Maybe they just looked the same to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Sorry, I don't get what you mean by OTL


OTL stands for Output Transformer-Less. It is a term used to describe amplifiers, particularly tube amplifiers, that do not have an output transformer. Such amplifiers are commonly called OTL tube amplifiers.


----------



## jjsoviet

Reading the specs, yeah it's an OTL amp.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO HD650 is far from neutral. HD600 is neutral. HD650 is dark. HD650 has rolled off highs..not excessively like planars, but more than your typical headphone. The bass is more prominent than most other Sennheiser headphones and dynamic headphone in it's price range that aren't targeted for bass. That doesn't mean it has great bass, but it's enjoyable enough if you're not a bass head.


i'm curious, in what way to your ears is it not 'great' bass? it's deep, detailed, and impactful without being overbearing. to my ears it's great bass. i suppose you'll reference the HE-400 or HE-500 as 'great' bass? not being facetious, i'm genuinely curious about your thoughts and comparisons.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i'm curious, in what way to your ears is it not 'great' bass? it's deep, detailed, and impactful without being overbearing. to my ears it's great bass. i suppose you'll reference the HE-400 or HE-500 as 'great' bass? not being facetious, i'm genuinely curious about your thoughts and comparisons.


The HD650 has impressive mid-bass (boom boom), which is generally what most people listen for in music. However, it does not have a lot of depth or extension into the sub-bass (rumbling vibrations). Since it is fairly weak in the sub-bass department, one cannot objectively call it "great" bass. That said, musically IMHO the HD650 does have "great" bass for most people, just some people who are looking for a deeper and quality bass may look elsewhere, such as planars.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> i'm curious, in what way to your ears is it not 'great' bass? it's deep, detailed, and impactful without being overbearing. to my ears it's great bass. i suppose you'll reference the HE-400 or HE-500 as 'great' bass? not being facetious, i'm genuinely curious about your thoughts and comparisons.


I think great bass was in reference to bass head levels of bass.

You know, that boomy - head vibrating nonsense that Dr. Dre seems to like


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think great bass was in reference to bass head levels of bass.
> 
> You know, that boomy - head vibrating nonsense that *Dr. Dre* seems to like












There is a HUGE difference between bassheads who prefer quality bass and tone deaf bassheads who just want their brains vibrated to mush.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a HUGE difference between bassheads who prefer quality bass and tone deaf bassheads who just want their brains vibrated to mush.


Actually, 9 time out of 10, when someone says "bass head" it generally refers to really heavy bass.

People who usually focus on the mids seem to be more like what you, I, and what many more people like.

It might not be universally true, but that has been my experience with "bass heads"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I used to be a big basshead. I loved the big boom, with the extension of the boom. Now I like the Bing too...badda big badda bong!


----------



## Tiihokatti

I used to be a basshead like you, then I took a B3031A in the knee.

By basshead I mean I listened mostly to metal/sid-metal/rock/etc.
DT-770 still sounds fantastic though.


----------



## phillyd

I gotta admit, I'm a basshead. But never at the expense of quality of the bass. Quiet bass that doesn't rattle and rumble and distort is much better than loud bass that does, even if it isn't highly distorted.

That's all relative but I'm sure you get what I mean.

I have to say, with a bit of EQing on the low end, I am very happy with the bass in my DT770 Pro 80Ω. Once I get the E17, there should be no issue with bass


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know what really grinds my gears?
People that ask me for earphone advice and don't even listen.
My friend asked me my opinions on earphones that were featured on, pay to be on the summer guide list, head-fi. I recommended for him: fa consonance, vsonic gr07mk2, Sony ex1000, turbine pro copper & pfe232. He used to own the Sony ex500, 510 & 700.
Annoys me that he didn't listen to any of the advice given, and trusts a stupid paid head-fi guide instead.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what really grinds my gears?
> People that ask me for earphone advice and don't even listen.
> My friend asked me my opinions on earphones that were featured on, pay to be on the summer guide list, head-fi. I recommended for him: fa consonance, vsonic gr07mk2, Sony ex1000, turbine pro copper & pfe232. He used to own the Sony ex500, 510 & 700.
> Annoys me that he didn't listen to any of the advice given, and trusts a stupid paid head-fi guide instead.


Agreed, the same people tend to ask for headphones/earphones with X budget and then proceed to buy something completely different cause what you suggest costs too much (even though it's in budget). Rustles my Jimmes !


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what really grinds my gears?
> *snip*


Know your feel, friends message me on FB for earphone or headphone suggestions then they go out and buy a pair of skullcandy's or beats and waste my time.

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Tiihokatti

Hmm... I think I will persuade my oldest brother to buy new speakers when I go visit him in a few weeks, so I can order the new Superlux HD681Evo with the same postal charge (~37$ without postals).


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The small hammer icon next to output selection tab in soundcard control panel.


Thanks!







Sounds waaaaay better then onboard now lol.


----------



## Simca

People weigh their needs. They set a high price thinking if it's really great they'll go with that but often times don't want to spend that much or realize it wouldn't be worth spending that much. Others feel that the majority has to be right. Everyone says beats. How could everyone be wrong? They must have great marketing because they make a lot of money and they must make a lot of money because they're good. I've never heard of these headphones she's recommending me. It's too great of a risk to spend my money on them (they won't research them). It's a safer bet to go with the beats..at least they'll look nice and I'll have street cred







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So due to all my problems, I can now get discounts from 2 people for headphone cables should I ever decide to upgrade in the future. My headphone cable has been shipped out so I am eagerly waiting to get them back. I was also able to score a Woo Audio single headphone stand for an awesome price of $50 from a friend and it is in mint condition. He got a HD800 to pair with his Grados PS1000 so upgraded to Woo Audio's double headphone stand. I set it up last night. It is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## phillyd

I really want a headphone stand for cheap, like $15. But a good one, not a crappy one.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really want a headphone stand for cheap, like $15. But a good one, not a crappy one. Anyone have extras?


Haha, I'm looking for one as well.









The Woo Audio one is awesome, but expensive.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe I'll have Dwood make one. That would be badass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really want a headphone stand for cheap, like $15. But a good one, not a crappy one.


There will be a Freebie thread on 8/27 giving 2 headphone stands away. If you can wait that long you can definitely try your luck!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There will be a Freebie thread on 8/27 giving 2 headphone stands away. If you can wait that long you can definitely try your luck!


I'd definitely wait for that.

Also, I've got my power tubes coming tomorrow and the drivers by next week. Excited


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'd definitely wait for that.
> 
> Also, I've got my power tubes coming tomorrow and the drivers by next week. Excited


If you (or anyone else reading this) know anyone who wants to join in on that Freebie thread, the requirements will be a bit different this time, with the main one being they actually have to be part of the club before the thread starts, meaning from past to 8/26/13. They won't be able to qualify by joining the same day like they could in the other threads, mainly because I want to do something special for our current members.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what really grinds my gears?
> People that ask me for earphone advice and don't even listen.
> My friend asked me my opinions on earphones that were featured on, pay to be on the summer guide list, head-fi. I recommended for him: fa consonance, vsonic gr07mk2, Sony ex1000, turbine pro copper & pfe232. He used to own the Sony ex500, 510 & 700.
> Annoys me that he didn't listen to any of the advice given, and trusts a stupid paid head-fi guide instead.


Stupid paid head-fi guide? Hmm I must respectfully disagree with you. He was actually in the right place in terms of advice. If there is anyone that knows audio, its the guys over at head-fi. Why he asked you is beyond my understanding. There are also great guides on the for IEMs based on budget.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really want a headphone stand for cheap, like $15. But a good one, not a crappy one.


http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a214/Mrvile/My%20Cans/IMG_8285.jpg

Go to Walmart, get yourself a banana holder and profit


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Stupid paid head-fi guide? Hmm I must respectfully disagree with you. He was actually in the right place in terms of advice. If there is anyone that knows audio, it the guys over at head-fi. Why he asked you is beyond my understanding. There are also great guides on the for IEMs based on budget.


Head-fi really isn't what it used to be. Their ad-sponsorship has really been doing a number lately, too.


----------



## Simca

IIRC The Sony EX700s are good IEMs, no?


----------



## gl0ry

I purchased Audio Technica AD700x and AD900x.

I felt like the AD700x had a more clear sound and bright sound. I preferred them to be honest, but the AD900x had more rich sound and better balanced overall.

I ended up keeping the AD900x instead due to the pricing and recommendations I got on Head-Fi. The AD700x is around $150 and the AD900x is around 200, not much of a price difference.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> I purchased Audio Technica AD700x and AD900x.
> 
> I felt like the AD700x had a more clear sound and bright sound. I preferred them to be honest, but the AD900x had more rich sound and better balanced overall.
> 
> I ended up keeping the AD900x instead due to the pricing and recommendations I got on Head-Fi. The AD700x is around $150 and the AD900x is around 200, not much of a price difference.


You probably should have considered the K550s if you're at that price range.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You probably should have considered the K550s if you're at that price range.


Maybe, but I really dislike closed headphones. Audio Technica's are so comfortable.

I don't know how the K550 would have fit me. I need some breath-ability and comfort for extended sessions.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> Maybe, but I really dislike closed headphones. Audio Technica's are so comfortable.
> 
> I don't know how the K550 would have fit me. I need some breath-ability and comfort for extended sessions.


Fair point, but I'd wager you don't know how the K550s fit or feel over extended periods of time?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love the AKG K550.







If I didn't have my TF10's now I would have purchased another one already. It has pleather pads and they do get a bit warm over time, but it was never uncomfortable. The bass is fairly deep and impactful. Mids were pretty smooth and nice to listen to. Trebles were clear and detailed. The overall signature is definitely neutral, much like the K701, though the K701 clearly has the K550's beat in the trebles. Lows is a different story though. Being a closed back headphones really benefited the K550's on the low end. The thing that really impresses me the most about the K550 was how big the soundstage was for a closed back headphones.


----------



## bgtrance

I'll probably be selling my D7100s soon and getting a pair of TH-900s. I feel like I've bit the bug and want the best there is when it comes to closed cans.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Got confirmation that the Superlux HD681Evo indeed has the extra velour pads bundled with them... Now I really want one.
37$ without postage and 53$ with postage... At least they deliver the package to my front door.

Keep in mind that people are praising them to heaven even with the 70$ price-tag, and that doesn't include the extra velour pads


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love the AKG K550.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't have my TF10's now I would have purchased another one already. It has pleather pads and they do get a bit warm over time, but it was never uncomfortable. The bass is fairly deep and impactful. Mids were pretty smooth and nice to listen to. Trebles were clear and detailed. The overall signature is definitely neutral, much like the K701, though the K701 clearly has the K550's beat in the trebles. Lows is a different story though. Being a closed back headphones really benefited the K550's on the low end. The thing that really impresses me the most about the K550 was how big the soundstage was for a closed back headphones.


Nahh, I recently heard some modded fostex T50-RP by some guy, and they sounded miles better than the K550s.

He modded some LCD2 pads on them and modded the cups a tad.

They had much better sound staging, much cleaner bass, and there was more room for my ears.


----------



## biatchi

< Is currently modding some T50RP's


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> < Is currently modding some T50RP's


Nice how?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nahh, I recently heard some modded fostex T50-RP by some guy, and they sounded miles better than the K550s.
> 
> He modded some LCD2 pads on them and modded the cups a tad.
> 
> They had much better sound staging, much cleaner bass, and there was more room for my ears.


Haven't listened to them so can't compare. Are those closed? Description says semi-open which usually means sound leakage to me.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice how?
> Haven't listened to them so can't compare. Are those closed? Description says semi-open which usually means sound leakage to me.


I've added modeling clay to the baffles and put some cotton wool in the cups, removed the foam thing blocking the vents, covered the vents with tape and cut a hole to open the top vent. They sound better than stock but still kinda funky. I'm going to have my brother make wooden cups for them and I haven't decided on the pads I'm going to use so sorta stuck in modding limbo as the mods need to be tweaked for different pads. I may open them later and add a reflex dot to hopefully improve the highs as they're pretty rolled atm. Further down the line there's things like adding Paxmatedynamat and trying Fiberfill instead of cotton wool.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I've added modeling clay to the baffles and put some cotton wool in the cups, removed the foam thing blocking the vents, covered the vents with tape and cut a hole to open the top vent. They sound better than stock but still kinda funky. I'm going to have my brother make wooden cups for them and I haven't decided on the pads I'm going to use so sorta stuck in modding limbo as the mods need to be tweaked for different pads. I may open them later and add a reflex dot to hopefully improve the highs as they're pretty rolled atm. Further down the line there's things like adding Paxmatedynamat and trying Fiberfill instead of cotton wool.


Nice! I really like my LCD-2 suede pads. They are sooooo comfortable, though pricey if you buy them separately. I think it's $75 for a pair?


----------



## biatchi

I can imagine. Stax O2 pads are supposed to be good but they are super spendy!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might have found my new DAC/amp combo! My friend recently got a Yulong Sabre DA8 and loves it. I will be able to listen to them whenever I have a chance to visit him in Philly.


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Fair point, but I'd wager you don't know how the K550s fit or feel over extended periods of time?


You'd be right. I didn't do any research on the K550s. I really enjoy my AD900x though!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Stupid paid head-fi guide? Hmm I must respectfully disagree with you. He was actually in the right place in terms of advice. If there is anyone that knows audio, it the guys over at head-fi. Why he asked you is beyond my understanding. There are also great guides on the for IEMs based on budget.


Because ever since his been into audio I've given him and recommended him the right earphones, I'm speaking over 6 years of advice running. As for your comment, I laughed so hard. You keep believing that sweetheart. Hahaha


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because ever since his been into audio I've given him and recommended him the right earphones, I'm speaking over 6 years of advice running.


Behave guys. We don't want a mod to have to come in here for the wrong reasons.









On Topic: Got my sister some Klipsch S4's for $32


----------



## Simca

Klipsch S4 vs GR02BE, hmm...I think the GR02BE.

The T50RPs are definitely a gem, but I think people think that by modding them, they can make them perform way past their purchase price are wishing too hard.. In the end it's still a T50RP. Mad Dog headphone buyers make me shake my head.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Klipsch S4 vs GR02BE, hmm...I think the GR02BE.
> 
> The T50RPs are definitely a gem, but I think people think that by modding them, they can make them perform way past their purchase price are wishing too hard.. In the end it's still a T50RP. *Mad Dog headphone buyers make me shake my head*.


Why? For not doing the mods themselves?


----------



## Simca

$75 headphone. Put some pads on it and other minor mods...charge $300.

Imagine how much better of a headphone you could have gotten for $300.

That's a used HD650 which is better than the Mad Dogs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

S4s for that price!?
That's an absolute steal


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> $75 headphone. Put some pads on it and other minor mods...charge $300.
> 
> Imagine how much better of a headphone you could have gotten for $300.
> 
> That's a used HD650 which is better than the Mad Dogs.


Yeup, Mad Dogs are a massive waste. They actually aren't even one of the better mods for the T50-RP.

IDK everything this guy did, but the vocals, mid bass, and sound stage were a lot better to the point where I would argue that they did outperform their purchase price and were a little bit better than the denon 2Ks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> S4s for that price!?
> That's an absolute steal


Indeed!







I get a hefty discount from Klipsch for most of their products.


----------



## Simca

I finally purchased a headphone stand for my headphones. Saw it on headphonia and decided to look into it.

Black Omega Headphone Stand.

Pics when it ships from China.

Wanted the Toys By Tam. Professional Headphone Stand, but could never find it. I'm sad about that TBH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I finally purchased a headphone stand for my headphones. Saw it on headphonia and decided to look into it.
> 
> Black Omega Headphone Stand.
> 
> Pics when it ships from China.
> 
> Wanted the Toys By Tam. Professional Headphone Stand, but could never find it. I'm sad about that TBH.


If you are still looking to get the Tam headphone stand later on I would contact these guys about it:

http://www.importitall.co.za/Toys-By-Tam-Professional-Headphone-Stand-ap-B005XEJXFG.html


----------



## jjsoviet

Power tubes arrived today, so far so good.

Can't believe that the old ones survived 2 years of continuous use. One of them even had some of its filaments melted, which explains the massive channel imbalance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a hefty discount from Klipsch for most of their products.


hook a brother up


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hook a brother up


Send me a PM about it if you are serious.


----------



## Simca

Sneak peak. Sorry for the purple tinge, it's from my monitor's back lighting.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## mikeaj

GR07 MKII and GR07 BE are getting discontinued soonish, right? VSonic seems to move very quickly with product launches and overhauls. I grabbed a GR04 FE as a ~$50 pair a while back to use without caring too much if it breaks, and that's mostly out of the market already.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got the mk2s ready for review now. They changed quite a bit with burn in.
Really like their sound, possibly one of the best under £110 earphones I've ever heard. Might take the cake from the Sony ex510s, which used to come in at around £50


----------



## Simca

You can find GR04's on ebay for 25 bucks now. That's 25 USD; cheaper than the GR02BE.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peak. Sorry for the purple tinge, it's from my monitor's back lighting.


Very lovely earphones Simca!


----------



## Simca

Thanks. My SE535SE's are much prettier. The GR07's sound great though for how much I got them for. The GR07's are about the highest you can go before you stop enjoying IEMs on a regular cellphone. You'll need a better DAC any higher up.

I love the bass on the GR07 MK2s. They have just the right amount of bass for the music I listen to. Anymore would be too intrusive on the mids. I'm glad I chose the MK2s over the BEs.

The HE-500s are perfect for Within Temptation.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You can find GR04's on ebay for 25 bucks now. That's 25 USD; cheaper than the GR02BE.


FEs (Pro Flagship Edition), not Classic or whatever else. FEs are 50 ohms and supposedly different. There's stock remaining of all these models from sellers on eBay; FEs available seem closer to original list price of ~$90 or so. These were above GR06 but below GR07 in the previous product stack.

Anybody hearing not enough treble say 2.5-4 kHz or so maybe on GR07 MKII (not a gaping hole but a little too little)? It's common with a lot of sets, including seemingly all of VSonic's. I guess they target a little bit of a mellower low treble, which may work better for some recordings. It's where the ear is most sensitive, anyway.

VSonic also seems to have no idea how to name products in a way that doesn't confuse everybody.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh great, I found an FS thread for ALO The National.

Has anyone have any experience on that amp? I would love to know how it sounds compared to its sibling, the Rx.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> FEs (Pro Flagship Edition), not Classic or whatever else. FEs are 50 ohms and supposedly different. There's stock remaining of all these models from sellers on eBay; FEs available seem closer to original list price of ~$90 or so. These were above GR06 but below GR07 in the previous product stack.
> 
> Anybody hearing not enough treble say 2.5-4 kHz or so maybe on GR07 MKII (not a gaping hole but a little too little)? It's common with a lot of sets, including seemingly all of VSonic's. I guess they target a little bit of a mellower low treble, which may work better for some recordings. It's where the ear is most sensitive, anyway.
> 
> VSonic also seems to have no idea how to name products in a way that doesn't confuse everybody.


Wearing the IEMs upside is ...unique.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wearing the IEMs upside is ...unique.


VERY much disagree with your comment on the mk2s. They greatly benefit from an amp. They are one of the few earphones that I've thought could really do with an amp to make it work better with my s3.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> VERY much disagree with your comment on the mk2s. They greatly benefit from an amp. They are one of the few earphones that I've thought could really do with an amp to make it work better with my s3.


What exactly are you disagreeing with? I haven't mentioned an amp at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What exactly are you disagreeing with? I haven't mentioned an amp at all.


'The GR07's are about the highest you can go before you stop enjoying IEMs on a regular cellphone. You'll need a better DAC any higher up.' That's what I understood from that


----------



## Simca

You don't think that higher IEMs are too revealing for a phone's DAC? Introduces too much artifacting?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just a head up for people in the UK.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/662189/ic-little-dot-mkvi-black-with-extra-set-of-tubes

This could be a worth while project for you guys.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You don't think that higher IEMs are too revealing for a phone's DAC? Introduces too much artifacting?


My sole source is the s3, and seeing as my pfe232s are better, in my opinion, than the mk2s, then no. I do agree that some earphones (be it expensive or cheap) do need and really require an amp/dac


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just a head up for people in the UK.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/662189/ic-little-dot-mkvi-black-with-extra-set-of-tubes
> 
> This could be a worth while project for you guys.


sorry for the second post, hard on mobile. But I'm extremely interested in the little dot range, after hearing the mk2 at a meet. Would you say it's worth it, and more so about the problem, how can it be fixed/replaced?
I'm just trying to think where or when I'll really need it. Currently happy with my d2ks being powered by the EHP-02D. What do you guys think? I can collect it from the guy, quite easily too. Also seems to be $450 wherever I look, brand new?


----------



## Simca

Well, I think you have more experience with IEMs than I do, so I'll cede to your opinion. Haven't tried the PFE232s, but have heard their praise..still looking at the price tag makes me cringe. It's dropped a bit since I last saw though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sorry for the second post, hard on mobile. But I'm extremely interested in the little dot range, after hearing the mk2 at a meet. Would you say it's worth it, and more so about the problem, how can it be fixed/replaced?
> I'm just trying to think where or when I'll really need it. Currently happy with my d2ks being powered by the EHP-02D. What do you guys think? I can collect it from the guy, quite easily too. Also seems to be $450 wherever I look, brand new?


Really?

Everywhere I look it is between 750 and 900? http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-VI-Balanced-Amplifier/dp/B00A2QMFV4

Plus he threw some decent tubes on there for an upgrade.

As for fixing it, you simply take out the tubes, open up the case, take out the PCB, remove the resistor with a soldering iron, buy a new resistor and shove it in.

It probably also needs a new fuse as well which are dirt cheap.

I think it is a 310ohm resistor with 1% tolerance.

http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/593/200885227424cr6.jpg


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I think you have more experience with IEMs than I do, so I'll cede to your opinion. Haven't tried the PFE232s, but have heard their praise..still looking at the price tag makes me cringe. It's dropped a bit since I last saw though.


I can't say I would pay £400 for them, but £280...is a steal, and I'm thinking of buying a second set, simply because they're discontinued, and nothing has made me enjoy music, earphone wise, as much as the pfes. I think you won't like their bass, as they are bassier than the mk2s


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't say I would pay £400 for them, but £280...is a steal, and I'm thinking of buying a second set, simply because they're discontinued, and nothing has made me enjoy music, earphone wise, as much as the pfes. I think you won't like their bass, as they are bassier than the mk2s


Here's the thing. I don't mind bassy IEMs, I just don't want them to muddy the mid range. That's why I didn't want the GR07BE's. They sacrifice mid clarity for bass. If you can keep the mids perfectly clear while adding more bass, I'm all for that.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> $75 headphone. Put some pads on it and other minor mods...charge $300.
> 
> Imagine how much better of a headphone you could have gotten for $300.
> 
> That's a used HD650 which is better than the Mad Dogs.


The modding is so easy and the modding community is so helpful it shocks me how popular these pay-for-modding versions are. I paid $67 for the cans, $30 for pads, and $20 for modding materials shipped from one of the community members. Modding took less than an hour. People are paying 3-500 for that? I'm surprised we haven't seen a $700 bedazzled version.


----------



## Simca

That's a used HE-400..damn..


----------



## jjsoviet

I might pull the trigger on the Schiit Modi. My Gamma-1 Lite is great, but the Modi can free up a power socket since it's purely USB-powered.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Here's the thing. I don't mind bassy IEMs, I just don't want them to muddy the mid range. That's why I didn't want the GR07BE's. They sacrifice mid clarity for bass. If you can keep the mids perfectly clear while adding more bass, I'm all for that.


Oh well the pfes have a small dip in the mids, vs the likes of the heir audio 4as for example, but apart from that are sublime. honestly, the pfes take the mids of their younger brothers the 112s, and add a very tasty bass and high presence that makes you just close your eyes and want to listen to your whole music album. I never thought I would have found the right earphone for my taste, but the 232 coupled with the zo2 amp, gives me that sweet spot that I call heaven


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... I don't know what to get.... Youlong A18, Yulong DA8, Burson Soloist SL, or try to find an used Meier Audio Concerto as a birthday+christmas present this Christmas. The more I think, the more my head hurts.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man... I don't know what to get.... Youlong A18, Yulong DA8, Burson Soloist SL, or try to find an used Meier Audio Concerto as a birthday+christmas present this Christmas. The more I think, the more my head hurts.


We get it, you have dosh to burn


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> We get it, you have dosh to burn


Hahaha this guy...


----------



## Simca

Being lazy, will hold off review for next week.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> We get it, you have dosh to burn


Nah, I really should be tossing more into savings, but I just really want a nice SS amp. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Scorpion667

Just snagged the B&W C5 IEM's. Decent for the price, I like them and so did my wallet. The bass packs quite a punch for an IEM. Close to S4i levels (but not quite, S4i wins in quantity by a hair) but much more comfortable for me. Hoping break in will improve reverb and sub bass a bit. The bass definitely drowns out the mids quite a bit, I don't mind this. Highs seem a tad enhanced

I will not judge the sound until break in, but my favorites are:
Portability 10/10 - iphone 5 drives them VERY loud.
Ability to remain in your ear during extreme sports: 10/10 I have shaken my head to the point of headache and they will not come out.
Comfort 8.8/10, there's like 3 ways you can wear them, love having options


----------



## Simca

If IEMs come out of your head it's because you don't have a proper fit and need larger ends.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://www.head-fi.org/t/675315/fs-schiit-magni

For all of you guys who are considering a cheap decent amp, I just found this magni that is going for 70 bucks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not convinced by the c5 earphones in all honesty.
Oh btw, demoed in a store the Sony xb600 & 800 - they sound better than the old range did, but with the same qualities! The mids were veiled, but a much better sound than before, I was really impressed by Sony's offerings.
Also demoed the ah d600 by Denon, and I must say they were incredibly similar to the d2000/5000. The sound was again bass orientated a little, but the vocals sounded great! I might get some Denon headphones to review, we'll see!


----------



## Aaranu

Ordered my HE 500s today!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Ordered my HE 500s today!


Nice! I'm jelly!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Stupid paid head-fi guide? Hmm I must respectfully disagree with you. He was actually in the right place in terms of advice. *If there is anyone that knows audio, it the guys over at head-fi*. Why he asked you is beyond my understanding. There are also great guides on the for IEMs based on budget.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


exactly what I did when I read the comment


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> exactly what I did when I read the comment


I did that because of the grammar.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I did that because of the grammar.


Hahaha, oh dear!


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


They do tend to be a bit "Snake Oil".

By that I means they believe in all kinds of rubbish and spend a god awful amount on stuff that they think is doing something even though it isn't, but they will believe to the end of the earth that it is.


----------



## biatchi

I'm pretty sure everybody knows what snake oil means


----------



## jjsoviet

I've plugged in some really worn out interconnect (with exposed wires) and my Walkman sounds fine compared to using a LOD.

So yeah, cable pseudoscience is something I am not believing.


----------



## biatchi

I've made braided cables and swear they sound better/different than the more orthodox cable setup. I haven't done any strict testing of this but as yawn inducing as it sounds I've heard better seperation and sounds out wide that weren't there before. I'll point out that when I've built cables with regular geomotry I've noticed basically no change at all. Sure this could be all a figment of my imagination and until I've performed strict tests we'll never know for certain, but I'm not convinced it is.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I did that because of the grammar.


You are so cool







I forgot the "s". You definately get the cookies today.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


Care to explain as to how exactly my comment made you facepalm?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I did that because of the grammar.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the "s". You definately get the cookies today.
Click to expand...

Grammar is kind of a silly topic in informal settings. Personally, I'm all for sentence fragments and bending rules. It's sentences that accidentally don't make sense that are problematic... though really, everyone typos here and there.

Even if you change "it" to "it's" in "If there is anyone that knows audio, it the guys over at head-fi," there's still some kind of logical misstep. "Anyone" (as in, one person) is being related to "guys" (as in, multiple people).

Anyway, as for the substantive issue, there are a lot of reasons to take issue with head-fi: snake oil all over the place, flavor-of-the-month trends, lack of consistency, a lot of "noise" from bad posts by people who haven't used or don't understand the thing they're talking about, inconsistent moderation, shunning of scientific rigor, and so on. That said, there's still a lot of good information buried there. You just have to know enough and have enough common sense to be able to read between the lines.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Care to explain as to how exactly my comment made you facepalm?


3 people already have.


----------



## Simca

Love me some cookies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I should also add, head-fi used to be a great place, over two years ago it started changing for the worst. Furthermore, head-fi is just a big place, but without content from individuals it's no man's land. Just like on ocn.
The difference is, at least on ocn, from what I've experienced so far, mods (at least most) and people higher up the chain actually care about contributors and its user base. Head-fi on the other hand, couldn't give a single care in the world about some of its posters. Sure it has been changing recently, for the better, but maybe that's because a reality check hit Jude and his compatriots. That said, might be for the money...who knows


----------



## jjsoviet

I've got to say, that IE8 on sale is cheap - only $160. Tempted to shoot the guy a PM.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Grammar is kind of a silly topic in informal settings. Personally, I'm all for sentence fragments and bending rules. It's sentences that accidentally don't make sense that are problematic... though really, everyone typos here and there.
> 
> Even if you change "it" to "it's" in "If there is anyone that knows audio, it the guys over at head-fi," there's still some kind of logical misstep. "Anyone" (as in, one person) is being related to "guys" (as in, multiple people).
> 
> Anyway, as for the substantive issue, there are a lot of reasons to take issue with head-fi: snake oil all over the place, flavor-of-the-month trends, lack of consistency, a lot of "noise" from bad posts by people who haven't used or don't understand the thing they're talking about, inconsistent moderation, shunning of scientific rigor, and so on. That said, there's still a lot of good information buried there. You just have to know enough and have enough common sense to be able to read between the lines.


It is very hard sometimes for me to check myself if I am responding on the road and in a hurry. We all make mistakes but I am being laughed at for dumb it vs its on a forum where well over 50% of its users are not grammatically correct. There is much more to talk about in this thread than me making a simple spelling mistake. I understand the grammer behind it and do not need the lesson, but thank you regardless. Also English is NOT my first language and I do speak 4 other languages on a daily basis and have to juggle between different grammar all of the time.


----------



## phillyd

Well I disassembled my PC and ran it out of the case, it worked. Reassembled it and it's still working.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> It is very hard sometimes for me to check myself if I am responding on the road and in a hurry. We all make mistakes but I am being laughed at for dumb it vs its on a forum where well over 50% of its users are not grammatically correct. There is much more to talk about in this thread than me making a simple spelling mistake. I understand the grammer behind it and do not need the lesson, but thank you regardless. Also English is NOT my first language and I do speak 4 other languages on a daily basis and have to juggle between different grammar all of the time.


A lot of times we forget that OCN has transcended just English speaking borders, so forgive us for our offense. I personally can only speak 2 languages fluently so you are certainly far ahead of me.







I personally have mixed feelings about Head-Fi as my personal experience over there is that it is far more elitist than we can thankfully ever hope to be. That said, there are some great individuals over there and I would be lying if I said they did not help me learn a lot.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A lot of times we forget that OCN has transcended just English speaking borders, so forgive us for our offense. I personally can only speak 2 languages fluently so you are certainly far ahead of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally have mixed feelings about Head-Fi as my personal experience over there is that it is far more elitist than we can thankfully ever hope to be. That said, there are some great individuals over there and I would be lying if I said they did not help me learn a lot.


Thank you for understanding sir. Lets just put all of this nonsense behind and focus on audio, since that is what this thread was about last time I checked ;D


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I've got to say, that IE8 on sale is cheap - only $160. Tempted to shoot the guy a PM.


Possibly one of my most hated iems I've ever heard and owned. That and the ie7s....wouldn't even pay $50 for them in all honesty. But that's just me.


----------



## Simca

English is not my first language. My first language is celestial.


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> English is not my first language. My first language is celestial.


take me there


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> English is not my first language. My first language is celestial.


wat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> take me there


creepy wat


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Care to explain as to how exactly my comment made you facepalm?


As echoed by others: head-fi is more of a business than a resource.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> English is not my first language. My first language is celestial.


I laughed a lot harder than I care to admit at that.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I should also add, head-fi used to be a great place, over two years ago it started changing for the worst.


Too bad Uncle Erik got out of headphones. It was refreshing to see a mod pushing DIY alternatives and only buying jewelry boxes if you specifically want a jewelry box.


Spoiler: Uncle Erik Rant



Quote:


> Recabling is Head-Fi's equivalent of buying new outfits for a Barbie doll. Don't forget, hi-fi is 90% fashion, anyway. Almost everyone buys on cosmetic values and almost no one understands what goes on inside their equipment. Nor do they make any effort to understand. Those who have actually made an effort to understand cables find them ridiculous.
> 
> Further, even a basic grasp of cost accounting shows you how manufacturers lie, cheat and deceive when it comes to pricing. It's one of those lies that's left out in the open, like an elephant in the room. No one points it out, but there it is. The cost of manufacture is nothing compared to what you get shafted for. Is it really any secret why there are so damn many cable manufacturers out there? That's because there's no investment required, no knowledge, no skill, nothing much at all required to whip up a hype machine and fleece the idiots.
> 
> If you think cables "work," then prove it. No one has. Nobody. Not in 30+ years of controversy. Maybe someone here will be the first, but I doubt it.
> 
> You can play dress up with your headphones, but it doesn't change anything.
> 
> The difference between Head-Fi'ers and little girls is that little girls know that Barbie is still Barbie when the outfit is changed.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> English is not my first language. My first language is celestial.


I don't think I want to know what that means


Spoiler: phonetics isn't even spelled phonetically


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> "I should also add, head-fi used to be a great place, over two years ago it started changing for the worst. Furthermore, head-fi is just a big place, but without content from individuals it's no man's land. Just like on ocn."


Just around when Beats headphones became famous?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I lol'ed at the above image, and can't really agree with Erik on the cables.
As much as I understand his point, about cables not making a huge difference, they do make some sort of difference. How can I prove it? Well it's simple, put a resistor on a wire then see how that changes the sound: it would in essence reduce the volume. When it comes to different materials of cable, copper, silver and heck gold, there is a difference because of the way the material transmits the sound. Silver, due to its structure vs copper makes it a better conductor and thus better for sound, that goes without being changed in a way or form. I can't get technical, because I won't try and perceive myself as someone that's knowledgeable in the subject, however with experience, reading, physics and chemistry I've found that cables have made a difference in sound. Would I pay loads for it? No. Just like a dvi cable or hdmi cable shouldn't be over £10 for 1m. When you get speakers and whatnot, then I can understand interference coming into play, and thus shielding the cables is a good idea, that said, that aspect doesn't cost that much money, however the general public and even audiophiles are conned.
That's my opinion on cables. They make a difference, but not so much so that it becomes a new headphone.
Oh and yes, braided cables are just for looks, could be one wire or 8, it doesn't change anything, if anything all it does is give it some more protection from wear and tear


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Just around when Beats headphones became famous?


nail on the head, yup. Loads of people started frequenting the forums with: 'what £20 headphone is the best' etc
That sparked a big increase in new members but more so pushed the old and more experienced ones away.
I'm no pro or audiophile, but I'm one that appreciates audio, especially portable, in-ear audio.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> I don't think I want to know what that means
> 
> 
> Spoiler: phonetics isn't even spelled phonetically


Simca fancies herself a goddess hence saying her face language is "celestial"


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I lol'ed at the above image, and can't really agree with Erik on the cables.
> As much as I understand his point, about cables not making a huge difference, they do make some sort of difference. How can I prove it? Well it's simple, put a resistor on a wire then see how that changes the sound: it would in essence reduce the volume. When it comes to different materials of cable, copper, silver and heck gold, there is a difference because of the way the material transmits the sound. Silver, due to its structure vs copper makes it a better conductor and thus better for sound, that goes without being changed in a way or form. I can't get technical, because I won't try and perceive myself as someone that's knowledgeable in the subject, however with experience, reading, physics and chemistry I've found that cables have made a difference in sound. Would I pay loads for it? No. Just like a dvi cable or hdmi cable shouldn't be over £10 for 1m. When you get speakers and whatnot, then I can understand interference coming into play, and thus shielding the cables is a good idea, that said, that aspect doesn't cost that much money, however the general public and even audiophiles are conned.
> That's my opinion on cables. They make a difference, but not so much so that it becomes a new headphone.
> *Oh and yes, braided cables are just for looks, could be one wire or 8, it doesn't change anything, if anything all it does is give it some more protection from wear and tear*


Braiding lowers inductance but unfortunately crease capacitance so braided cables need to be kept short ideally


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Speaking of headphones and cables, my custom cable finally came back!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Speaking of headphones and cables, my custom cable finally came back!


Nice!


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Speaking of headphones and cables, my custom cable finally came back!


That is a sexy setup man, congrats !


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> That is a sexy setup man, congrats !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Nice!


Thanks! The nightmare is over until I upgrade to my planned Yulong A18 purchase. Then I have to debate whether or not to have another custom SPC interconnect made.


----------



## jjsoviet

Soo, I was thinking...

What is a good, cheap planar magnetic headphone? I'm kinda interested at how planars sound compared to dynamic driver headphones. I believe the HE-400 is only around $300-400 now, so that may be a start for me.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! The nightmare is over until I upgrade to my planned Yulong A18 purchase. Then I have to debate whether or not to have another custom SPC interconnect made.


I am thinking of purchasing the Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable for my D7100s. I am only waiting on another guy to give me his impressions on it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Soo, I was thinking...
> 
> What is a good, cheap planar magnetic headphone? I'm kinda interested at how planars sound compared to dynamic driver headphones. I believe the HE-400 is only around $300-400 now, so that may be a start for me.


The only cheap planar would be the HiFiMAN HE400.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I am thinking of purchasing the Moon Audio Silver Dragon cable for my D7100s. I am only waiting on another guy to give me his impressions on it.


I personally find Moon Audio cables very overpriced. That said, I had so much frustrations with this cable maker that I might have been better off going with Moon Audio.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The only cheap planar would be the HiFiMAN HE400.


How does it sound, compared to headphones its price range and to the HE-500?

I _might_ buy it come my birthday in September. Seems to pretty efficient too so it can work on my setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> How does it sound, compared to headphones its price range and to the HE-500?
> 
> I _might_ buy it come my birthday in September. Seems to pretty efficient too so it can work on my setup.


HE-400 is considered one of the better midrange headphones. I believe Simca compares her HE500 with her HE400 experience in the review for her HE500. You can find the link in the OP or in Simca's sig. My impressions of the HE-400 is that it is lively and fun. Compared to the HD650, they have deeper bass extension, mids were not nearly as smooth and present, and the highs were kind of sibilant. I personally did not like the HE400 over the HD650 unless we are strictly focusing on bass. That does not mean much however, as HD650 were more in line with my preference to begin with.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HE-400 is considered one of the better midrange headphones. I believe Simca compares her HE500 with her HE400 experience in the review for her HE500. You can find the link in the OP or in Simca's sig. My impressions of the HE-400 is that it is lively and fun. Compared to the HD650, they have deeper bass extension, mids were not nearly as smooth and present, and the highs were kind of sibilant. I personally did not like the HE400 over the HD650 unless we are strictly focusing on bass. That does not mean much however, as HD650 were more in line with my preference to begin with.


I see, thanks for your impressions. I'm actually leaning towards the treble side (loving the DT990 Pros) so the HE400's sound sig may be to my liking. I'll be sure to read Simca's review as well.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, discounting discontinued models, Fostex T50RP is planar magnetic as well... and much cheaper.

The sound is significantly different than the popular HiFiMAN and Audeze models these days though. I'm not sure how much different the transducer design is (the info is available; I'd just need to read it). Damping and housing is significantly different, in the very least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I see, thanks for your impressions. I'm actually leaning towards the treble side (loving the DT990 Pros) so the HE400's sound sig may be to my liking. I'll be sure to read Simca's review as well.


My sound preference if it helps is this:

- Deep, accurate, and controlled bass. None of that continuous thumping or rumbling after the sound is supposed to have ended.
- Full bodied, lush, smooth midrange that does not sacrifice clarity or upper register midrange. Basically sounds good for female vocals.
- Rolled off trebles (though not to the point where it loses clarity and detail) as my ears are overly sensitive to highs and prolonged listening hurts my head.

For these preferences, the Audeze LCD-2 is thankfully "end game" for me. At this point in time, the only thing I am looking for is a good SS amp. I believe I have settled on a Yulong A18.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, discounting discontinued models,Fostex T50RPis planar magnetic as well... and much cheaper.
> 
> The sound is significantly different than the popular HiFiMAN and Audeze models these days though. I'm not sure how much different the transducer design is (the info is available; I'd just need to read it). Damping and housing is significantly different, in the very least.


I completely forgot about the Fostex T50RP. For shame too considering we were just talking about it a few pages back. That said though, I have still never head them personally so can't comment on them.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My sound preference if it helps is this:
> 
> - Deep, accurate, and controlled bass. None of that continuous thumping or rumbling after the sound is supposed to have ended.
> - Full bodied, lush, smooth midrange that does not sacrifice clarity or upper register midrange. Basically sounds good for female vocals.
> - Rolled off trebles (though not to the point where it loses clarity and detail) as my ears are overly sensitive to highs and prolonged listening hurts my head.
> 
> For these preferences, the Audeze LCD-2 is thankfully "end game" for me. At this point in time, the only thing I am looking for is a good SS amp. I believe I have settled on a Yulong A18.


Your preference kind of matches the SRH840 I have, surprisingly.

- In the bass department, it extends deep and isn't too prominent in most tracks. There is a slight midbass emphasis on the 840 but not that intrusive compared to other headphones with that kind of tonality. Love the low-end rumble even if bass presence isn't as significant as that of the DT990 I have.

- Midrange here is silky smooth, I'd say. Vocals are very lush; it's easily the SRH840's strength. At times even the voices sound too real especially when combined with its spacious soundstage for a closed can. It's the closest you could get to euphonic vocals at this price range.

- Treble on the 840 is sparkly and detailed without being sibilant. It isn't as rolled off as the famous Sennheiser veil but it's well-controlled relative to its midrange emphasis that makes even the loudest tracks easy to listen to. Obviously this kind of diminishes the sizzle I want for metal and similar genres, but that's why I have the more treble-focused DT990.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Your preference kind of matches the SRH840 I have, surprisingly.
> 
> - In the bass department, it extends deep and isn't too prominent in most tracks. There is a slight midbass emphasis on the 840 but not that intrusive compared to other headphones with that kind of tonality. Love the low-end rumble even if bass presence isn't as significant as that of the DT990 I have.
> 
> - Midrange here is silky smooth, I'd say. Vocals are very lush; it's easily the SRH840's strength. At times even the voices sound too real especially when combined with its spacious soundstage for a closed can. It's the closest you could get to euphonic vocals at this price range.
> 
> - Treble on the 840 is sparkly and detailed without being sibilant. It isn't as rolled off as the famous Sennheiser veil but it's well-controlled relative to its midrange emphasis that makes even the loudest tracks easy to listen to. Obviously this kind of diminishes the sizzle I want for metal and similar genres, but that's why I have the more treble-focused DT990.


I will definitely look into the SRH840 then if I ever decide to swap my IEM's for a closed set of headphones during office usage.


----------



## Simca

That custom cable in the first picture looks pee yellow colored.







.

Then it looks like my silver cable in the second one. HE-400 is more bass oriented and more lively, but IMO the highs are cringe worthy. The headphones can be EQ'd greater than any headphone I've ever tried, but it doesn't solve the sibilance issues. If you like the DT990s, might be interesting to try the HE-400s but don't expect a huge jump in quality. You're probably looking at more of a signature change. They go for $300-$330 all day on Head-fi now.

Celestial is the language of the location I'm from.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *That custom cable in the first picture looks pee yellow colored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> Then it looks like my silver cable in the second one. HE-400 is more bass oriented and more lively, but IMO the highs are cringe worthy. The headphones can be EQ'd greater than any headphone I've ever tried, but it doesn't solve the sibilance issues. If you like the DT990s, might be interesting to try the HE-400s but don't expect a huge jump in quality. You're probably looking at more of a signature change. They go for $300-$330 all day on Head-fi now.
> 
> Celestial is the language of the location I'm from.


It was yellow colored because apparently I am an idiot and don't know how to take nice pictures with my iPhone 5's camera. I know it is ABLE to take nice pictures because I have accidentally done so before, but sometimes it gives my pictures an overall yellowish tint.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That custom cable in the first picture looks pee yellow colored.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Then it looks like my silver cable in the second one. HE-400 is more bass oriented and more lively, but IMO the highs are cringe worthy. The headphones can be EQ'd greater than any headphone I've ever tried, but it doesn't solve the sibilance issues. If you like the DT990s, might be interesting to try the HE-400s but don't expect a huge jump in quality. You're probably looking at more of a signature change. They go for $300-$330 all day on Head-fi now.
> 
> Celestial is the language of the location I'm from.


Thanks for the info! Well I am highly interested in getting planars so the HE-400 is definitely in my shortlist now.

Also, some folks tend to like the SRH440 more because of its more energetic sound signature, with slightly less emphasis on bass and slightly better treble extension. However, I think it's almost unanimous that the SRH840's sound quality jumps significantly when paired with an amp. Loving mine powered by the ALO Rx, which has enough brightness to bring the trebles out more.


----------



## Simca

SRH440s are inferior to Sony MDR headphone products in that price range.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Does anyone have an idea for cheap cable for the HD600s? I have the cardas HD600 DIY connectors and a simple neutrik 1/4th inch plug, but I need some wire. Since I would like to make a 10 foot cable, I would need 40 feet of wire. Spending 40 bucks on plussounds copper wire is doable, but I would like to keep the costs even lower.

If someone can think of some wire in the 20-30 range for 40 feet, please let me know.

If someone thinks that basic ethernet will still sound better than stock cable, please let me know as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Too bad Uncle Erik got out of headphones. It was refreshing to see a mod pushing DIY alternatives and only buying jewelry boxes if you specifically want a jewelry box.
> I don't think I want to know what that means
> 
> 
> Spoiler: phonetics isn't even spelled phonetically


That's a great quote. There was an argument going on a Head-Fi thread a few pages back from what it's at now where a guy was continuously disputing and 'proving' the difference in cable. The Barbie analogy is fantastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Speaking of headphones and cables, my custom cable finally came back!


So they are actually working 100% this time? And like you ordered them originally? Lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It was yellow colored because apparently I am an idiot and don't know how to take nice pictures with my iPhone 5's camera. I know it is ABLE to take nice pictures because I have accidentally done so before, but sometimes it gives my pictures an overall yellowish tint.


I'll get flamed for saying it probably, but turn on HDR







. And keep flash off







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So they are actually working 100% this time? And like you ordered them originally? Lol.
> I'll get flamed for saying it probably, but turn on HDR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And keep flash off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup! My TF10 cable outputs to right side and my LCD-2 cable is terminated to a 6.3mm jack. I am just glad it came back and they refunded me for my shipping this time around.


----------



## Thebreezybb

I'm looking to buy a new headphones for travelling. My budget is around $250, So what would you guys recommend?


----------



## phillyd

I'm getting used to the sound of my Fiio E17 and my DT770 Pro 80ohms and I love it. Works well with my phone too!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Nothing overly special here.

Sennheiser HD 215s with a Roland UA-55 Quad Capture card.





Spoiler: Warning: Desk has been changed and layout updated since pictures.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice layout of your desk!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice layout of your desk!


Thanks man!


Spoiler: Here's a few extra shots








I'm interested in buying the Sennheiser HD 600s and pair it with Schiit Valhalla tube amp and eventually buy the Schiit Bifrost pre amp.The saving has started


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice indeed. Although I've never been a fan of monitor speakers so close to the head.
Ps. Get a better CPU cooler


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very nice indeed. Although I've never been a fan of monitor speakers so close to the head.
> Ps. Get a better CPU cooler


Yeah the monitors are fairly close but when I record and mix I enjoy using them as sometimes I get tired of wearing my headphones.

Haha I want the Kraken X60 but no one stocks it here yet and I can't get it shipped. The Zalman cooler keeps my CPU idling around 27*C at 4.5GHz so it isn't bad at all.


----------



## jjsoviet

Those monitors are huge! I only have the M-Audio AV30's which are of the perfect size for me:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice what voltage are you at and what's your ambient temps? It's good that you have the PC off the floor, I wish I could do that with my setup


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice what voltage are you at and what's your ambient temps? It's good that you have the PC off the floor, I wish I could do that with my setup


I'm not at home but I'll be sure to make measurements.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My sound preference if it helps is this:
> 
> - Deep, accurate, and controlled bass. None of that continuous thumping or rumbling after the sound is supposed to have ended.
> - Full bodied, lush, smooth midrange that does not sacrifice clarity or upper register midrange. Basically sounds good for female vocals.
> - Rolled off trebles (though not to the point where it loses clarity and detail) as my ears are overly sensitive to highs and prolonged listening hurts my head.


Exactly my sound range preference. I cannot stand fake rumbling bass as i cannot stand eardrum shattering highs. I go for the more warm and mellow sound without it going into the mushy area. It must be precise.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I'm looking to buy a new headphones for travelling. My budget is around $250, So what would you guys recommend?


For travelling, you want a pair of closed headphones or IEM's. Are you also looking to carry around a portable amp? What sort of DAP will you be using? What types of music and sound do you prefer?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is my entire desk/audio setup.


----------



## Tsar

Why are you going all Manhunt 2 on your LCD-2's with that plastic bag?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha I laughed at that too! Maybe because someone in the household smokes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Why are you going all Manhunt 2 on your LCD-2's with that plastic bag?


Haven't you seen Dexter? I'm prepping her.







J/K, it keeps any dust that might be in the room off her. I dust my room once a week, but it is easier cleaning dust from hard surfaces (desk, shelves, keyboard, speakers) then cleaning it off headphones and their pads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha I laughed at that too! Maybe because someone in the household smokes?


Well there is that too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've never had a problem dusting my headphones, that said they are used once a week to say the least. I really love putting mine on, I feel as if I'm in audio heaven







(although I know I'm not as there are better headphones out there, but for the price, I love them. More so I've gotten emotionally attached to them because of the mods I've done to them







)


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice what voltage are you at and what's your ambient temps? It's good that you have the PC off the floor, I wish I could do that with my setup


Alright this is a rough estimate but Core Temp reports 33C average on my CPU while it's 39C on the GPU as reported by Afterburner. Forgot to boot it to BIOS and check the voltage I set it to though, but IIRC it was a minor bump.

Things are hot because of Texas summer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Alright this is a rough estimate but Core Temp reports 33C average on my CPU while it's 39C on the GPU as reported by Afterburner. Forgot to boot it to BIOS and check the voltage I set it to though, but IIRC it was a minor bump.
> 
> Things are hot because of Texas summer.


that's super cold, better idle temps than I have in England...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's super cold, better idle temps than I have in England...


It's the power of AC. In Austin, TX our highs are currently 100 and lows around the mid 70's. I don't live in Sugarland anymore, but it was my hometown and if summers there are the same as I still remember them, it should be the same there, just much, much more humid and polluted.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's the power of AC. In Austin, TX our highs are currently 100 and lows around the mid 70's. I don't live in Sugarland anymore, but it was my hometown and if summers there are the same as I still remember them, it should be the same there, just much, much more humid and polluted.


I didn't know you were in Sugarland


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I didn't know you were in Sugarland


New Territory to be exact.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New Territory to be exact.


We're closer to the Fort Bend tollway.









For some reason I am becoming interested in the Schiit Asgard 2. Looks to be a great amp/pre-amp for the price, and I can sell my Little Dot MKIII to cover the costs. Does anyone have experience with the Asgard 2 or its predecessor?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> We're closer to the Fort Bend tollway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I am becoming interested in the Schiit Asgard 2. Looks to be a great amp/pre-amp for the price, and I can sell my Little Dot MKIII to cover the costs. Does anyone have experience with the Asgard 2 or its predecessor?


I believe Pez has an Asgard 2 though he has not asked me to update his amp entry so I am not sure if he just auditioned it or actually owns one.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For travelling, you want a pair of closed headphones or IEM's. Are you also looking to carry around a portable amp? What sort of DAP will you be using? What types of music and sound do you prefer?


Closed headphones is what i'm looking for, any good portable amp that is not heavy and not expensive will do. I will be using mainly my tablet and my MP3 player, I listen to everything, so a balanced headphones is what i need.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

No need of an amp or dac if you ask me, only get it if you need it. Bass wise and to add something a little extra, get the digizoid z02, if you can find it.
As for headphones, not sure what to recommend myself, but I would be tempted to say the sennheiser or audio technica range would be my first point of call.


----------



## jjsoviet

In my opinion, headphones with good balanced sound could include the Sony MDR series, Shure SRH440/840. More "smiley face" cans with emphasized bass and/or treble include the V-Moda M80, Sennheiser HD25-1 II, Audio Technica ATH-M50.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No need of an amp or dac if you ask me, only get it if you need it. Bass wise and to add something a little extra, get the digizoid z02, if you can find it.
> As for headphones, not sure what to recommend myself, but I would be tempted to say the sennheiser or audio technica range would be my first point of call.


I would get a dac for my FLAC library of music, but i mostly listen to 320k MP3s on the go as they take less space. I found the ZO2 for $110 which is not bad.

for the headphones the sennheiser is not really for me. Audio technica only the M50s is good, but i want to have more options


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> In my opinion, headphones with good balanced sound could include the Sony MDR series, Shure SRH440/840. More "smiley face" cans with emphasized bass and/or treble include the V-Moda M80, Sennheiser HD25-1 II, Audio Technica ATH-M50.


Very good point, forgot about the Sony's, they are very good indeed, I really liked and enjoyed listening to them. Quite expensive jumps in their range though, if I'm not mistaken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> I would get a dac for my FLAC library of music, but i mostly listen to 320k MP3s on the go as they take less space. I found the ZO2 for $110 which is not bad.
> 
> for the headphones the sennheiser is not really for me. Audio technica only the M50s is good, but i want to have more options


that's the right price for the z02, maybe you can find it cheaper, used? Remember it is for adding bass and something I've still not been able to explain and pin down, apart from saying: 'it makes the sound fuller'


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> In my opinion, headphones with good balanced sound could include the Sony MDR series, Shure SRH440/840. More "smiley face" cans with emphasized bass and/or treble include the V-Moda M80, Sennheiser HD25-1 II, Audio Technica ATH-M50.


I can get the MDR-1r localy for around $250. I tried it for a little bit in the store it was quite nice and very comfortable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very good point, forgot about the Sony's, they are very good indeed, I really liked and enjoyed listening to them. Quite expensive jumps in their range though, if I'm not mistaken.
> that's the right price for the z02, maybe you can find it cheaper, used? Remember it is for adding bass and something I've still not been able to explain and pin down, apart from saying: 'it makes the sound fuller'


If i find the need to use and AMP the ZO2 will be the first thing to look at. Thanks for your help.

I think i made up my mind i will get the MDR next month







+REP to those who helped.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let us know how it goes, and if you go for the Sony's in the end. If you can try them, as you said, it's better to get your OWN opinion on them. Which ever you prefer is the one you should go for


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If only teleportation existed and we can swap headphones with each other...


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let us know how it goes, and if you go for the Sony's in the end. If you can try them, as you said, it's better to get your OWN opinion on them. Which ever you prefer is the one you should go for


I will update when i get them and use them for a bit of time








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If only teleportation existed and we can swap headphones with each other...


Yeah that would be great!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would be up for a mini meet in London, but organising it is something else!
Also weather and location is another!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would be up for a mini meet in London, but organising it is something else!
> Also weather and location is another!


If people are willing to roll into ATX, I can organize a meet. I am personally too lazy to travel around for headphones.


----------



## Simca

I'm glad teleportation does not exist. I don't want to imagine all the people showing up at my door for who knows what reason.

Or worse, in my room.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thebreezybb*
> 
> Closed headphones is what i'm looking for, any good portable amp that is not heavy and not expensive will do. I will be using mainly my tablet and my MP3 player, I listen to everything, so a balanced headphones is what i need.


I've heard a lot of good reviews on the Sony MDR-1R, you should definitely have a look at them. You can easily pair them with the Fiio e17 for a really nice portable headphone rig.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just googled those Sony's, yup heard them in a store was impressed, they were around £200-260 if I'm not mistaken at duty free.
Thing is for that price, I much rather get the d600s, again that I heard that were £205, however they aren't the least bit portable. Not in my eyes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm glad teleportation does not exist. I don't want to imagine all the people showing up at my door for who knows what reason.
> 
> Or worse, in my room.


LOL inorganic teleportation then?


----------



## Simca

Quick and silly question..but what do you call oldies jazz/club music with a female singer, piano and drums? Sometimes other instruments like saxophone are brought in but piano and vocals are the main instruments.

I'm thinking Diana Panton. Is it simply called "vocal jazz?" I'm not quite sure that's what I'm looking for exactly. Vocal jazz is fantastic, but it's not what I'm looking for. I just want the piano, the vocals and make drums. Very basic. Very..sitting in a club in the 1920s-1950s, smoking a cigar, scotch in a glass, dim lights, woman in a red dress on stage singing.

Yeah...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quick and silly question..but what do you call oldies jazz/club music with a female singer, piano and drums? Sometimes other instruments like saxophone are brought in but piano and vocals are the main instruments.
> 
> I'm thinking Diana Panton. Is it simply called "vocal jazz?" I'm not quite sure that's what I'm looking for exactly. Vocal jazz is fantastic, but it's not what I'm looking for. I just want the piano, the vocals and make drums. Very basic. Very..sitting in a club in the 1920s-1950s, smoking a cigar, scotch in a glass, dim lights, woman in a red dress on stage singing.
> 
> Yeah...


Swing, bebop, bossa nova? I don't know either


----------



## Simca

Nah, very far from those


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nah, very far from those <_<;;


Shows how inept I am at these genres


----------



## Simca

Roberta Gambarini is another artist. I'm pretty sure it is Jazz Vocals..


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm glad teleportation does not exist. I don't want to imagine all the people showing up at my door for who knows what reason.
> 
> Or worse, in my room.


Our homes would need interior mazes like in The Stars My Destination.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL inorganic teleportation then?


Fedex


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Our homes would need interior mazes like in The Stars My Destination.
> *Fedex*


Teleportation, not kick package from point A to B.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quick and silly question..but what do you call oldies jazz/club music with a female singer, piano and drums? Sometimes other instruments like saxophone are brought in but piano and vocals are the main instruments.
> 
> I'm thinking Diana Panton. Is it simply called "vocal jazz?" I'm not quite sure that's what I'm looking for exactly. Vocal jazz is fantastic, but it's not what I'm looking for. I just want the piano, the vocals and make drums. Very basic. Very..sitting in a club in the 1920s-1950s, smoking a cigar, scotch in a glass, dim lights, woman in a red dress on stage singing.
> 
> Yeah...


Should just be vocal jazz, though you could also call it vocalist with jazz ensemble accompaniment.


----------



## mikeaj

At that size, I'd call it a jazz combo rather than jazz ensemble for accompaniment. We're not invoking images of singers with big bands or larger groups.

I guess if it's vocals + piano + drums, you could call it a jazz trio. But much like the (classical music) piano trio usually refers to violin + cello + piano specifically, the jazz trio is usually piano + double bass + drums.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> At that size, I'd call it a jazz combo rather than jazz ensemble for accompaniment. We're not invoking images of singers with big bands or larger groups.
> 
> I guess if it's vocals + piano + drums, you could call it a jazz trio. But much like the (classical music) piano trio usually refers to violin + cello + piano specifically, the jazz trio is usually piano + double bass + drums.


Definitely true, ensemble would be a tad too large.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup! My TF10 cable outputs to right side and my LCD-2 cable is terminated to a 6.3mm jack. I am just glad it came back and they refunded me for my shipping this time around.


Haha like they should have done originally?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> We're closer to the Fort Bend tollway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason I am becoming interested in the Schiit Asgard 2. Looks to be a great amp/pre-amp for the price, and I can sell my Little Dot MKIII to cover the costs. Does anyone have experience with the Asgard 2 or its predecessor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I believe Pez has an Asgard 2 though he has not asked me to update his amp entry so I am not sure if he just auditioned it or actually owns one.


I do have it







. I haven't even thought to update my inventory, though I will do so in this post as I just gave my friend my HA-RX700. He needed them badly, and I needed badly to get rid of them







.

I like the Asgard 2. I've also tried Shiit's Magni (and Modi) and I ended up liking the Magni as well (but not the Modi). They are fairly analytical, with a tendency to shine a bit bright. The Magni and Asgard 2 both do brilliant with both of the variations of the DT 770s I've dealt with (Pro 80 and 32 LE), and the Asgard 2 did great with the both the HD 600 and 650 as well (don't have the Magni to test with the Senn's). I didn't care for the Asgard 2 and HD 600 pairing as it was a bit bright and 'stiff' to me. Certain artists would sound fantastic, and some would just sound pretty rubbish. Of course, that's not so much the amp or headphones as it is my preference of sound signature, but if you're looking for neutrality, adequate bass, fantastic mids, and detailed, rolled off (non-sparkly) highs, then I'd like to think it's your type of headphone/amp combo. In my case, though, I was looking for a 'toolbox' headphone, and the HD 600 was just a wrench. The HD 650 and DT 770 both have 'warmer' and bassier sound signatures, so they pair very nicely with the Asgard 2. People swear by the pairing of the Schiit line and the Grado line, but I disagree. Highs became unbearable (coming from someone who likes the Beyer and Grado sound signature), mids too forward, and bass got a tad boomy.

Long story short:
Warm/laid back headphones + Asgard 2 = yes
Neutral or forward headphones + Asgard 2 = no (IMO)

Pez' Current Headphone, Amp, DAC inventory:

Amps/DACs:
-Schiit Asgard
-Creative X-Fi Titanium HD
-GoVibe Magnum Portable Amp/DAC (recent addition that will be arriving later this week from EpicPie, traded for my 325i)
-FiiO E11
-cMoy w/ Bass Boost (no idea what version...pretty old)

Headphones/IEMs:
-Beyerdynamic DT770 LE 32 ohm
-Sennheiser HD 600
-Sennheiser HD 650
-UE TF10
-Monster Turbine

I think that's it...I went to the first page to see what it showed me currently having, but all I see is the application link? Not sure how to view just the doc in-and-of itself.


----------



## jjsoviet

Thanks a lot for your insightful input, Pez.

It seems the Asgard 2 would match quite nicely with the slightly warm SRH840, but might be too clinical for the already bright DT990 Pro 250 I have. Well I'm still not sure if I could buy a new amp _at all_ but your assessment may have saved me quite a lot of money.

Might stick to my Little Dot MKIII, and a tube upgrade is also on its way with the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha like they should have done originally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pez's Post
> 
> 
> 
> I do have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't even thought to update my inventory, though I will do so in this post as I just gave my friend my HA-RX700. He needed them badly, and I needed badly to get rid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I like the Asgard 2. I've also tried Shiit's Magni (and Modi) and I ended up liking the Magni as well (but not the Modi). They are fairly analytical, with a tendency to shine a bit bright. The Magni and Asgard 2 both do brilliant with both of the variations of the DT 770s I've dealt with (Pro 80 and 32 LE), and the Asgard 2 did great with the both the HD 600 and 650 as well (don't have the Magni to test with the Senn's). I didn't care for the Asgard 2 and HD 600 pairing as it was a bit bright and 'stiff' to me. Certain artists would sound fantastic, and some would just sound pretty rubbish. Of course, that's not so much the amp or headphones as it is my preference of sound signature, but if you're looking for neutrality, adequate bass, fantastic mids, and detailed, rolled off (non-sparkly) highs, then I'd like to think it's your type of headphone/amp combo. In my case, though, I was looking for a 'toolbox' headphone, and the HD 600 was just a wrench. The HD 650 and DT 770 both have 'warmer' and bassier sound signatures, so they pair very nicely with the Asgard 2. People swear by the pairing of the Schiit line and the Grado line, but I disagree. Highs became unbearable (coming from someone who likes the Beyer and Grado sound signature), mids too forward, and bass got a tad boomy.
> 
> Long story short:
> Warm/laid back headphones + Asgard 2 = yes
> Neutral or forward headphones + Asgard 2 = no (IMO)
> 
> Pez' Current Headphone, Amp, DAC inventory:
> 
> Amps/DACs:
> -Schiit Asgard
> -Creative X-Fi Titanium HD
> -GoVibe Magnum Portable Amp/DAC (recent addition that will be arriving later this week from EpicPie, traded for my 325i)
> -FiiO E11
> -cMoy w/ Bass Boost (no idea what version...pretty old)
> 
> Headphones/IEMs:
> -Beyerdynamic DT770 LE 32 ohm
> -Sennheiser HD 600
> -Sennheiser HD 650
> -UE TF10
> -Monster Turbine
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's it...I went to the first page to see what it showed me currently having, but all I see is the application link? Not sure how to view just the doc in-and-of itself.


Yes. After 1.5 months, I finally got all my cables back and working as intended.









Did you try scrolling all the way down past the form? It should be there. BTW, I updated your inventory for you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your insightful input, Pez.
> 
> It seems the Asgard 2 would match quite nicely with the slightly warm SRH840, but might be too clinical for the already bright DT990 Pro 250 I have. Well I'm still not sure if I could buy a new amp _at all_ but your assessment may have saved me quite a lot of money.
> 
> Might stick to my Little Dot MKIII, and a tube upgrade is also on its way with the Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV.


Yeah, I'm very curious to try a tube amp. I may even keep the HD 600s around just to see how that pairing goes. Hell, I could end up preferring that combo to the SS and HD650 combo...but the HD 650 and Asgard 2 sound _good_,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes. After 1.5 months, I finally got all my cables back and working as intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try scrolling all the way down past the form? It should be there. BTW, I updated your inventory for you.


When I click the link for the app it just wants me to enter my stuff in...I'm not getting anything to scroll with. I'm using Chrome....so I would hope there's not some random glitch with _Google_ Docs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm very curious to try a tube amp. I may even keep the HD 600s around just to see how that pairing goes. Hell, I could end up preferring that combo to the SS and HD650 combo...but the HD 650 and Asgard 2 sound _good_,
> When I click the link for the app it just wants me to enter my stuff in...I'm not getting anything to scroll with. I'm using Chrome....so I would hope there's not some random glitch with _Google_ Docs.


People say the HD650 + Bottlehead Crack combo is sublime.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> People say the HD650 + Bottlehead Crack combo is sublime.


Yeah, but I'm close to ******ed with DIY. I'm trying to start with a custom headphone stand, but at the same time I'm such a purist with anything creative that I wouldn't be happy with it







. First world problems, eh?

Anyhow, side question for everyone:

What album, by what artist have you listened to the most? Give the genre, significance of the choice, and maybe even the strangeness of the choice.

I'll start:

Until the past couple of years, hardcore, metal, and anything fast was my type of music. In those years the album/artist I listened to the most was 'Art Damage' by a band called Fear Before the March of Flames. In my young years that album expressed so much emotion, pain, and raw lyrical writing that I craved. Sadly, the band is kinda on a hiatus and I'm kinda hoping they'll put out one last album before they call an 'official' quits

Now, I listen to quite a bit more rap and dubstep. Dubstep still satisfies my need for fast-paced music, and rap can arguably be pretty lyrically brilliant. The album I find myself listening to a lot of is 'LONG.LIVE.A$AP' by A$AP Rocky. What's strange about this album is I bought it for only a couple of songs. Each time I would listen to it, I would like a new song, until eventually I got to the point where each song not leading into the other in it's correct order was just unacceptable (lol). It's been in rotation in my car for the past 4-5 months and I play it nearly anytime I just don't feel like hooking my iPhone up. I think that makes the album so great is that it's not only got an atmosphere to all of the beats, but the lyrics are even decent. I figured it was a phase, but an album that I can still get this much enjoyment out of after 4-5 months of constant listening is a thumbs up for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You can purchase the Bottlehead Crack already assembled, just got to buy it 2nd hand or contact the designers.

Just get a $10 banana stand from Bath and Beyond.

Favorite Artist: Earth, Wind, and Fire for English and Teresa Teng for Mandarin/Foreign.
Favorite Album: Discovery by Daft Punk or OK Computer by Radiohead


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm very curious to try a tube amp. I may even keep the HD 600s around just to see how that pairing goes. Hell, I could end up preferring that combo to the SS and HD650 combo...but the HD 650 and Asgard 2 sound _good_,
> When I click the link for the app it just wants me to enter my stuff in...I'm not getting anything to scroll with. I'm using Chrome....so I would hope there's not some random glitch with _Google_ Docs.


You don't see the member list on the first post of this thread?







Is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> People say the HD650 + Bottlehead Crack combo is sublime.


I really have to disagree.

I spent some time with the bottle head crack and it sounded very boring. Not sterile, but it just didn't have the same impact as even some decent solid state amps did.

I thought that it was weird, so I dug around the internet. It turns out that a lot of the parts aren't the quality that they should be and then that the chassis was essentially more expensive than what it needed to be.

Some things are certainly debatable. After I threw out all the stock parts and replaced them with NOS parts, it sounded pretty nice. However, that was extra money I had to dump into a amp that was already kind of expensive.

If we are going to talk about name brand amplifiers that are new off the shelf, again my recommendation would be jolida simply because the price to performance ratio is off the walls. Synthesis is expensive, but they are GOOD. Flat out good. I SERIOUSLY doubt that you can even find a preamp in your budget for used, but if you find something that will work and you can buy it.....BUY IT. Almost everything I can think of though is some type of speaker amp. Some sort of speaker to headphone amp would have to be made.

For DIY..........oh boy. An EL34 tube would sound a little bit bassy will have a really aggressive and fast sound. A 350b tube amp would have a REALLY bassy sound, but it is a bit slower. 300b and 2A3 tube amps are out of the question, but you may be able to squeeze in an amp with 45 tubes. Again though, it would be a power amp for speakers, so you would need an adapter. If you are interested...well...anyone really, just send me a PM.

For used amps........too many to count.

OH and I just remembered that I spoke to the guy who owns jolida at the capital audio fest. He says that the jolida DAC will have a revision 3rd revision coming out soon. Small changes have been made to the circuit, but it will have a volume control and a headphone out. So it will be a very high end dac, but a sort of cheap headphone amp that uses the tube output stage.

They guy said that the headphone out was kind of meh (this being the guy who made it), but he said he is working out the kinks to add some warmth.

It might be a cool option to get a decent dac and save up for a good amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original post
> 
> 
> 
> I really have to disagree.
> 
> I spent some time with the bottle head crack and it sounded very boring. Not sterile, but it just didn't have the same impact as even some decent solid state amps did.
> 
> I thought that it was weird, so I dug around the internet. It turns out that a lot of the parts aren't the quality that they should be and then that the chassis was essentially more expensive than what it needed to be.
> 
> Some things are certainly debatable. After I threw out all the stock parts and replaced them with NOS parts, it sounded pretty nice. However, that was extra money I had to dump into a amp that was already kind of expensive.
> 
> If we are going to talk about name brand amplifiers that are new off the shelf, again my recommendation would be jolida simply because the price to performance ratio is off the walls. Synthesis is expensive, but they are GOOD. Flat out good. I SERIOUSLY doubt that you can even find a preamp in your budget for used, but if you find something that will work and you can buy it.....BUY IT. Almost everything I can think of though is some type of speaker amp. Some sort of speaker to headphone amp would have to be made.
> 
> For DIY..........oh boy. An EL34 tube would sound a little bit bassy will have a really aggressive and fast sound. A 350b tube amp would have a REALLY bassy sound, but it is a bit slower. 300b and 2A3 tube amps are out of the question, but you may be able to squeeze in an amp with 45 tubes. Again though, it would be a power amp for speakers, so you would need an adapter. If you are interested...well...anyone really, just send me a PM.
> 
> For used amps........too many to count.
> 
> OH and I just remembered that I spoke to the guy who owns jolida at the capital audio fest. He says that the jolida DAC will have a revision 3rd revision coming out soon. Small changes have been made to the circuit, but it will have a volume control and a headphone out. So it will be a very high end dac, but a sort of cheap headphone amp that uses the tube output stage.
> 
> They guy said that the headphone out was kind of meh (this being the guy who made it), but he said he is working out the kinks to add some warmth.
> 
> It might be a cool option to get a decent dac and save up for a good amp.


Glad to get your insight on it. Have you had the chance to listen to either the Yulong A18 or A100?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> -snip-


Good write-up, I'm trying to get familiar with various hardware. Since I'm lacking the money to just go buy this stuff, reading opinions helps me understand things more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Btw ocnoob, any differences you noted from the stock cable to the upgraded cable you bought for your tf10?
Does it correspond at all with the impressions I had with my review?


----------



## Aaranu

Has any body used/owned the woo audio wa3? http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa3.html? Thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Btw ocnoob, any differences you noted from the stock cable to the upgraded cable you bought for your tf10?
> Does it correspond at all with the impressions I had with my review?


Since I didn't want to potentially damage the ends by changing cables repeatedly, I haven't had a chance to do any AB testing for comparison. I will do that this weekend when I have time. It sounds nice though.


----------



## jjsoviet

So the newly-announced LG G2 has the ability to natively play 24-bit/196kHz lossless audio...

...consider me intrigued.

http://www.whathifi.com/news/lg-g2-phone-to-launch-premium-g-series


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So the newly-announced LG G2 has the ability to natively play 24-bit/196kHz lossless audio...
> 
> ...consider me intrigued.
> 
> http://www.whathifi.com/news/lg-g2-phone-to-launch-premium-g-series


Impressive


----------



## Totally Dubbed

But their phones have sub par performance against the likes of htc and Samsung. I don't think I could buy a phone, simply because of its audio capabilities. If it is something so important for me, I would get a dedicated music player instead.
That said, apart from browsing on my s3 I'm listening to music on it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But their phones have sub par performance against the likes of htc and Samsung. I don't think I could buy a phone, simply because of its audio capabilities. If it is something so important for me, I would get a dedicated music player instead.
> That said, apart from browsing on my s3 I'm listening to music on it.


The G2 is practically the most powerful phone right now with the mighty Snapdragon 800 with Adreno 330 graphics. And as for build quality, LG in recent years have been highly competitive, which is why Google chose it to become the OEM for the Nexus 4.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I love LG, don't get me wrong, but last time I checked benchmarks and real world performance vs the Samsung and htc flagships, it fell a long way down the chain.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Has any body used/owned the woo audio wa3? http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa3.html? Thoughts?


Yes, I had a chance to hear all woo products a couple weeks ago.

Do not bother. I was really disappointed. Everything sounded really sterile and thin. There was literally no impact, and I was using the LCD2 for testing. That is how bad it was. It took one of the better headphones on the market and made them sound like the ATH-AD700s.

For the same price, I would go with this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/JoLida-FX10-Fully-Integrated-Stereo-Tube-Amplifier-10w-Silver-New-in-the-Box-/281124298931?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item41745060b3

Then just get some resistors, banana plug sockets, and a headphone socket and wire all of it together to make your converter.


----------



## Tsar

Its official!

I am pissed the **** off with itunes.

I want to buy a song. ONE SONG on my newish laptop.

But I can't as it asked me for a security question "What was your first car" and "What is your favorite car.

Apart from I have never owned a car...... so as to what answer I had in the first place I have no idea. Also it wont send a email to my email address to reset them.

So my only choice to buy ONE song is to dig out the ol' HP celuron downstairs and try and use that......

See you next year.


----------



## Scorpion667

Got a pair of Hippo VB's coming in =D

Couldnt wrap my head around the B&W C5's they sounded "muddy"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Its official!
> 
> I am pissed the **** off with itunes.
> 
> I want to buy a song. ONE SONG on my newish laptop.
> 
> But I can't as it asked me for a security question "What was your first car" and "What is your favorite car.
> 
> Apart from I have never owned a car...... so as to what answer I had in the first place I have no idea. Also it wont send a email to my email address to reset them.
> 
> So my only choice to buy ONE song is to dig out the ol' HP celuron downstairs and try and use that......
> 
> See you next year.


I would trying contacting iTunes about your issue. They should be able to help you. Easiest way to reach them would probably be from this page.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Got a pair of Hippo VB's coming in =D
> 
> Couldnt wrap my head around the B&W C5's they sounded "muddy"


Congratulations on your purchase. How much were they?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love LG, don't get me wrong, but last time I checked benchmarks and real world performance vs the Samsung and htc flagships, it fell a long way down the chain.


We can't say for sure if that's the case with this phone. It seems the custom skin has been toned down while its specs are practically overkill at this point.

Also, I smell a Google Edition G2 coming.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Congratulations on your purchase. How much were they?


$79 on ebay (new), not bad at all.

Will probably grab another pair of subbass monsters just in case I don't like them. I was looking at the Turbine Pro Gold but still doing some research.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would trying contacting iTunes about your issue. They should be able to help you. Easiest way to reach them would probably be from this page.


I have to phone them, and I really can't be bothered tonight. As any tech support is a pain.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Get the atrio mg7s, for $100 or so. Will beat everything and anything in sub bass.
$79 seems a little expensive if you ask me


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Get the atrio mg7s, for $100 or so. Will beat everything and anything in sub bass.
> $79 seems a little expensive if you ask me


Cheapest I could get in under a week (shipped to Canada).

Also, thanks for reminding me, someone else recommended the MG7's or MG5 with MG7 driver. I will check them out for sure.

PS I just found your review on the net, love your site!

[edit] soo... I found a coupon code for 50% off on Atrio.me from two years ago and it still works lol. Code is CostProg50%
Bought the brown ones. Black was OOS.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I have to phone them, and I really can't be bothered tonight. As any tech support is a pain.


When my friend called them he said it took him 10 minutes. Hopefully it will be as smooth for you.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When my friend called them he said it took him 10 minutes. Hopefully it will be as smooth for you.


I hope so.

I have been getting very annoyed today. One of them isn't music related but hey -

In a shop today they had a really nice shirt. Went to have a look and they have a random amount of buttons. Top half has 3 very close, in the middle 2 far apart and one at the bottom. What the hell were they thinking?

Also, trying to listen to Queen on youtube and Chris Browns new album keeps on being advertised. I don't want to taint my HD650's with your rubbish.

Also it is depressing how I will never be able to play "Death on Two Legs" on guitar.

Rant over. For now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Cheapest I could get in under a week (shipped to Canada).
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me, someone else recommended the MG7's or MG5 with MG7 driver. I will check them out for sure.
> 
> PS I just found your review on the net, love your site!
> 
> [edit] soo... I found a coupon code for 50% off on Atrio.me from two years ago and it still works lol. Code is CostProg50%
> Bought the brown ones. Black was OOS.


Nice!!! I'm not a fan of the brown ones. They look good on the site, but on reviews looked a little off. Glad you like my site too, always brings a smile to my face when someone says something like that







!
Let me know what you think when you get them!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Cheapest I could get in under a week (shipped to Canada).
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me, someone else recommended the MG7's or MG5 with MG7 driver. I will check them out for sure.
> 
> PS I just found your review on the net, love your site!
> 
> [edit] soo... I found a coupon code for 50% off on Atrio.me from two years ago and it still works lol. Code is CostProg50%
> Bought the brown ones. Black was OOS.


Nice!!! I'm not a fan of the brown ones. They look good on the site, but on reviews looked a little off. Glad you like my site too, always brings a smile to my face when someone says something like that







!
Let me know what you think when you get them!


----------



## Simca

Not feeling well, probably gonna hold off review for another week. Stupid headphone stand came in and it's white. Why? They advertised the mess out of it being black. The only way I'll not be disappointed is if I get a full refund and not have to send this white stand back or if they send me the black one and I don't have to send this stand back. Shipping to China. I don't even want to know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Where did you buy it from? You can always claim buyers rights, via PayPal, or where I guess you bought it from: eBay.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not feeling well, probably gonna hold off review for another week. Stupid headphone stand came in and it's white. Why? They advertised the mess out of it being black. The only way I'll not be disappointed is if I get a full refund and not have to send this white stand back or if they send me the black one and I don't have to send this stand back. Shipping to China. I don't even want to know.


Sorry to hear that. How was their rating on ebay? If it is good, they may be willing to help.


----------



## Simca

99.5% - Top Rated Seller


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 99.5% - Top Rated Seller


They should be willing to make right then.


----------



## Simca

They're shipping the black one, no need to ship the white back.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're shipping the black one, no need to ship the white back.


Glad to hear they are doing you right! Hopefully that makes your day better.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're shipping the black one, no need to ship the white back.


Nice yeah it's great dealing with top rated sellers. They tend to have good resolution efforts to maintain that rating.

I remember when I bought my mouse bungee, the small clip that holds the wire in on the base broke during shipping. It doesn't affect the functionality at all, works perfect without it, but I approached the seller and he sent me a replacement the same day with rush shipping. Shipped in like 4-5 days from Taiwan to Canada. Original took 15 days to ship, haha!

So I had two and I just gave one to my buddy, he loves it too. Seller didn't want the old one back, he just needs pics to send to insurance.


----------



## jjsoviet

Got the Voshkod tubes just now


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're shipping the black one, no need to ship the white back.


You should send me the white one for the cost of shipping xD


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You should send me the white one for the cost of shipping xD


Will use it for another headphone.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Will use it for another headphone.


Aw. Well I'm sure the cost of shipping from нεคvεห is astronomical anyways.


----------



## Simca

Consider this, if you receive an item from me, it's officially a relic/artifact.


----------



## phillyd

Even if you weren't in нεคvεห some would still consider it a relic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Even if you weren't in нεคvεห some would still consider it a relic.


LOL that sounded like you just called her old.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So the newly-announced LG G2 has the ability to natively play 24-bit/196kHz lossless audio...
> 
> ...consider me intrigued.
> 
> http://www.whathifi.com/news/lg-g2-phone-to-launch-premium-g-series


Looks nice. My only thing is I still have yet to come across any recordings of that quality (genre preferences are my limiting factor of course







). What it should mean, though, is it will have a really good DAC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But their phones have sub par performance against the likes of htc and Samsung. I don't think I could buy a phone, simply because of its audio capabilities. If it is something so important for me, I would get a dedicated music player instead.
> That said, apart from browsing on my s3 I'm listening to music on it.


EDIT: Even that 'Rear Key' idea is kinda cool. I can see that being uncomfortable for people with really large hands, or really small hands, though.

That's what rooting is for. Based on that article, they're doing nearly everything right. I couldn't find anything about a MicroSD expansion, but a 32GB offering nearly makes up for it. Software buttons, nice lovely screen, 3k mAH battery, and a powerhouse underneath the hood. The LG N4 runs ridiculously smooth, so a better version of that with a better DAC (was the only caveat of the N4) would be perfect. Hell, the build quality of the N4 surpassed any of the Samsung devices that have ever graced this Earth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Even if you weren't in нεคvεห some would still consider it a relic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL that sounded like you just called her old.


LOL.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Here in South Africa, Sennheiser HD 555s cost ~R2 500.

I found someone selling them second hand for R600









Would you recommend them considering it's so cheap? I'm currently using the Sennheiser HD 215s.


----------



## phillyd

lol that definitely isn't what I meant


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What really puts the LG above the rest, apart from the audio implementation, is their screens.
They've been implementing ips led screens on their phones, and that's the only reason I could see myself from buying the LG.
As for the rest, I won't buy a phone that doesn't have a removable battery. I got a lot of bad experience with Apple products and their batteries and even noticed degradation of battery life with my s1 and s3.
Heck even calling Samsung, the tech engineer working at the repair centre said: 'the worst thing about the s3s is their extremely poor batteries, 9/10x a phone comes in with a dead battery, and we have to replace the whole phone under warranty because the batteries are considered 3rd party'
I've said this for the last 3 years: 'the first smartphone maker that can nail a good battery that lasts 3 days on normal usage, will be the king of the smartphone era. Phones now are becoming too powerful for users to use, there is nothing that really pushes them apart from the odd game. Next thing you know we will have water cooled phones, with rubbish batteries'


----------



## friend'scatdied

My Note 2 lasts for three full days pretty easily, even with LTE.

And it sounds excellent too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I find that hard to believe seeing as my mum owns a note 2 and I've had it as my daily driver for a week. Doesn't last more than a day on medium usage. Low usage, it can last up to 4 days even.
Sound wise: what audio chip does it have in it? The wolfson?


----------



## pez

Mobile signal can make or break Android phone battery life. My GF was easily seeing 2 days with her Nexus 4 with 5-8 hours of screen use. When she wasn't in WiFi, she had full 4G signal nearly everywhere. My iPhone 5 on about 60% WiFi, 10% 3G and 30% LTE can last me at least a day and some.


----------



## Loyrl

So I thought I posted in this thread when I bought my Senn HD 380 pros a few years ago but I guess not. Anyways, has anyone ever replaced the cable on it? The coiled one is too long and I would like something shorter. I also never see these mentioned here.


----------



## Scorpion667

@Totally Dubbed you saw LG's G2 brag about sound quality? Got me curious as well. Seeing as how LG confirmed to be making the Nexus 5, I will probably wait for that and hope for similar hardware.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed you saw LG's G2 brag about sound quality? Got me curious as well. Seeing as how LG confirmed to be making the Nexus 5, I will probably wait for that and hope for similar hardware.


Another user pointed it out just earlier here


----------



## Dangur

My new purchase










Some upgrades


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Aren't they just hd25 ii's with a custom faceplate?
They're nice from what I've heard anyway! Congratulations


----------



## LinkPro

Nice Amperior. I had the HD 25 Adidas version, looked and sounded awesome but my head and ears would hurt after 30 minutes or so







which was unfortunate considering I got it for half MSRP. I ended up selling it and made some profit, but it could have been my portable headphones of choice. I later found out that my ears hurt so quickly because my glasses's frame was getting in the way of the shallow earpads, and the top of my head hurt mostly due to insufficient padding. Ever since then I've got much more picky at buying headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Buy earphones, and join the dark side


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Buy earphones, and join the dark side




Oh wait...



Carry on!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You have learnt well padawan


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You have learnt well padawan


I have gone the complete opposite direction.

I recently found the same drivers that are used the in the K1000 for pretty cheap.

In a couple of weeks I get total access to a fancy 3D printer so I will try and make essentially ear speakers.

Then I will just buy a cheap MP3 player and make them portable just to piss people off and make you all warm and fuzzy inside.









On another note, I had a chance just last night to compare some modded D2/5/7Ks all with the dynamat mod and some new cable.

The D5ks with good dac sounds like it would be right up your alley TD. It still has the kind of bass you like, but it is a million times more open sounding. It is like the difference between hearing music in your head, to listening to your music live in a small room.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Interesting! But last time I checked a stock d5k sounded like my modded d2ks.
They share the same drivers. Only difference is the cable and wire between the two models.
Thus as much as I will love the d5ks, I pretty much got it for half the price via modding the d2ks. D7ks however are a completely different beast.
On another note, re reading your comment, you're saying I should get a better dac is what you're saying







?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Interesting! But last time I checked a stock d5k sounded like my modded d2ks.
> They share the same drivers. Only difference is the cable and wire between the two models.
> Thus as much as I will love the d5ks, I pretty much got it for half the price via modding the d2ks. D7ks however are a completely different beast.
> On another note, re reading your comment, you're saying I should get a better dac is what you're saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


See I have heard it both ways.

I have heard that the D2Ks and D5Ks shared the same driver, and then I have also heard that there was a driver revision for the D5Ks. I honestly got no clue which one is which.

All I can say is that with everything modded, there was a clear difference between the D2Ks and the D5Ks.

All of them had the same custom wood cups from this guy, http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page14.html, all of them had the dynamat mod, and all of them had new cable.

As far as I can tell, they were all on the same playing field in terms of design other than the driver.

The D2Ks were actually pretty decent. Certainly a lot better than my past experiences with them. The D5Ks were better in the sound stage and had slightly better bass. Of course the denon D7K was better, but both the price and the design is different entirely.

So to be honest, I am really not sure if they share the same driver or not. I have looked into that topic because depending on how housing goes at my new school, I might need closed back headphones.

I asked the owner if he did anything special and he said flat out no, and as I look online, I don't see any reason why there should have been a difference.

So I have no clue if the drivers are the same or not. My guess would be no if that means anything *shrug*


----------



## Crazy9000

D5k have same driver as D2k. D7k have a slightly different driver.

For all the differences, refer to this: http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page45.html


----------



## Simca

Housing matters though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Housing matters though.


^This. Going from those crappy D2K plastic coops to D7K wooden cups made a world of difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Angel is saying that both the headphones shared the same cups and modded wire.
I can say for sure that the drivers are the same, there were pictures on the net about them too.
As for differences...hmmm what sounded different then?
If it was soundstage related, could it have been the pads were different?
They do make a slight difference, as with the lawton pads, the ear is further away from the driver, meaning you get more appreciation of mids, better perceived soundstage and reduced lows.
Very minor differences, but to a 'audiophile' ear, after a good 30mins, you world hear the difference.
Because you have experience in audio angel, I take your word for it, although I'm scratching my head as to why you heard, by what it seems a distinct difference between the two.

And on another note: could it be down to the wood? I mean from what you said it sounds as if they had the same mod and thus wood applied, but if the wood was carved from a different part of the trunk, thus making it denser or lighter, that could and would change sonic properties, such as soundstage, decay and also more noticeably bass.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Angel is saying that both the headphones shared the same cups and modded wire.
> I can say for sure that the drivers are the same, there were pictures on the net about them too.
> As for differences...hmmm what sounded different then?
> If it was soundstage related, could it have been the pads were different?
> They do make a slight difference, as with the lawton pads, the ear is further away from the driver, meaning you get more appreciation of mids, better perceived soundstage and reduced lows.
> Very minor differences, but to a 'audiophile' ear, after a good 30mins, you world hear the difference.
> Because you have experience in audio angel, I take your word for it, although I'm scratching my head as to why you heard, by what it seems a distinct difference between the two.
> 
> And on another note: could it be down to the wood? I mean from what you said it sounds as if they had the same mod and thus wood applied, but if the wood was carved from a different part of the trunk, thus making it denser or lighter, that could and would change sonic properties, such as soundstage, decay and also more noticeably bass.


Look at the lawton page I linked. He's taken so many apart that I would trust the differences there.

The driver is the same, but the frame and mounting of the driver is slightly better on the D5k. This could lead to a modded D5k sounding better then a modded D2k... but the difference should be fairly subtle and probably not worth the price difference between the two models.
Quote:


> Frame material is of lower quality metals than the two higher-end models. This does lead to some decreased ability to control resonances for the D2000.
> D2000 sports a less rigid driver plate design with inferior coupling to the ear chambers (theirs or ours). This affects cup interior dimensions/design as well (theirs and ours), making them subtly less optimized for overall acoustics.


----------



## Simca

Problem with those headphones is "I'm making this headphone worse on purpose so you can pay less."


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Look at the lawton page I linked. He's taken so many apart that I would trust the differences there.
> 
> The driver is the same, but the frame and mounting of the driver is slightly better on the D5k. This could lead to a modded D5k sounding better then a modded D2k... but the difference should be fairly subtle and probably not worth the price difference between the two models.


Hmmm

Well then the drivers are the same I guess.

In particular the differences were really apparent when we were listening to andrew bird's Master Swarm. There is a REALLY nice bass drop about ~40 seconds in.

The D2ks were good for closed back headphones. However, some things seemed a bit laid back and flat. At first, the denon 5Ks only slightly edged out the D2Ks. I thought this could have been my imagination, or possibly some stubble differences in the wood for the cups.

The bass drop is not a big boomy bass, but rather a really warm and soothing bass. It also has some little string instruments playing sporadically. This is where the D5Ks really shinned. They were much more open sounding and the bass was much more fluid sounding. The D2Ks kind of closed up the string instrument sounded a bit flat.

The D7K in particular was really spectacular. I actually really want to compare them with the sony MDR-R10.


----------



## pez

Got the Go-Vibe Magnum today and it's a pretty decent amp/DAC so far. It's no X-FI + Asgard 2, but it's impressive...especially to think how small it is. It blows the E11 and cMoy out of the water...which was to be expected







.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got the Go-Vibe Magnum today and it's a pretty decent amp/DAC so far. It's no X-FI + Asgard 2, but it's impressive...especially to think how small it is. It blows the E11 and cMoy out of the water...which was to be expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Here in South Africa, Sennheiser HD 555s cost ~R2 500.
> 
> I found someone selling them second hand for R600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you recommend them considering it's so cheap? I'm currently using the Sennheiser HD 215s.


Anyone care to comment on this?

The headphones will be used for music and possibly gaming.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anyone care to comment on this?
> 
> The headphones will be used for music and possibly gaming.


Care to translate into USD and care to tell us what you want the headphone for? What purposes/uses/music do you listen to? More info.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Care to translate into USD and care to tell us what you want the headphone for? What purposes/uses/music do you listen to? More info.


$255 and I would pay $61. I listen to most music except for electronic music and rap/hip hop. A lot of metal and jazz.

I'd be running them through my Roland UA-55


----------



## Simca

Well, $255 for them is completely overpriced and no one should ever pay that price. $61 is where they're meant to be at, so you wouldn't be getting ripped off there. The HD555s don't have enough bass for me to enjoy the bass guitars or double bass, but that's up to you. Otherwise an OK headphone.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, $255 for them is completely overpriced and no one should ever pay that price. $61 is where they're meant to be at, so you wouldn't be getting ripped off there. The HD555s don't have enough bass for me to enjoy the bass guitars or double bass, but that's up to you. Otherwise an OK headphone.


South Africa is grossly overpriced. That's why I stated everything in my currency.


----------



## pez

Wish I didn't have to go out of my way to utilize a USB DAC on Android. Going to try and remember to bring my adapter in so I can try out the Magnum with my iPhone.


----------



## Scorpion667

Don't you love when you buy from a US seller because of fast shipping and he says BRB OUT OF STOCK SHIPPING FROM TAIWAN
I'm furious! Got no IEM's for at LEAST 10 days because of this prick

[edit] nvm package came shortly after I was typing this

Will be trying my hippo VB's after work =D
Comparing them to the Atrio M7's once they arrive as well


----------



## Simca

Lay-oo-sa-her.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Remember to give them a little burn in. The mg7s open up a little in soundstage


----------



## Tsar

Little HD650 update -

Portal 2 spoilers included so be careful -


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So today I finished Portal 2 and out of chance I had my HD650's plugged in for the final song of Cara Mia sung by the turrets, I have never had such goosebumps from a song. It was incredible truly a one time experience, If anyone walked in when it was happening they would be wondering what medication I was on.



I still need to write a review for these things eventually.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Lay-oo-sa-her.


lol u cheeky kent


----------



## Simca

:O

Did you just call me a _kent_?


----------



## pez

So I have an offer for a trade for my HD 600. The guy from Mayflower Electronic said he'd like to work out a trade (since I mentioned I'd be interested in a trade for a DAC) and I'm looking at their desktop O2 w/ ODAC. What do you guys think? I don't really need the amp, obviously, but as a DAC, how is it for the price? The RCA out is an added bonus.


----------



## phillyd

Finally decent pics. Some look washed out though :/ still getting the hang of this camera.
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω and Fiio E17


More on the *build log*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I have an offer for a trade for my HD 600. The guy from Mayflower Electronic said he'd like to work out a trade (since I mentioned I'd be interested in a trade for a DAC) and I'm looking at their desktop O2 w/ ODAC. What do you guys think? I don't really need the amp, obviously, but as a DAC, how is it for the price? The RCA out is an added bonus.


Not the best in the world, not the worst either.

Dac + 150 bucks?

It is not as open and airy as something like the dac magic plus, but then again a lot of people seem to be really content with the ODAC.

So long as you need a dac, and you get a fair deal, why not?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really like my ODAC if that means anything.


----------



## pez

Well this is the product in looking at in actuality:

http://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/desktop-objective2-with-odac.html

I'm very intrigued, and tempted to say the least. Just hoping I'd be worthwhile compared to my Titanium HD.

He's also got modded Fostex T50RP. I'm interested in these because it's an ortho







.

They're on the site I linked above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well this is the product in looking at in actuality:
> 
> http://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/desktop-objective2-with-odac.html
> 
> I'm very intrigued, and tempted to say the least. Just hoping I'd be worthwhile compared to my Titanium HD.
> 
> He's also got modded Fostex T50RP. I'm interested in these because it's an ortho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They're on the site I linked above.


Huh.... I did not know they modified headphones.

I wonder how they compare to the Mad Dog headphones and the DT770.

There have been some great mods that have really stunned me. These headphones could very well be worth it.


----------



## pez

I'm thinking about it. He's got two versions...what would be a fair trade + cash price in your opinion?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Great headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally decent pics. Some look washed out though :/ still getting the hang of this camera.
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80Ω and Fiio E17
> 
> 
> More on the *build log*


Glad to see they arrived in great condition! What are your thoughts on them after giving them some burn-in time?


----------



## phillyd

I love the sound. I can't imagine that I have more than 50 hours on them though.

So far, the bass depth and extension is excellent. They can deliver a punch, a rumble a clear deep tone or a combination without trouble. They fit my warm tastes well, and other than slightly harsh highs on VERY rare occasions (which should burn out) the sound is exactly how I like. The clarity is exceptional and they respond very well to input tweaking.

As for the looks, they have a very cool look IMO and my only complaint is the cheap textured plastic on the ear cuffs. As for comfort, the felt seemed a bit scratchy at first but softened up. They are a bit tight though. If I wear them slightly wrong they'll give me bad headaches quick, though they seem to be stretching out and the listening is continually more comfortable.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm thinking about it. He's got two versions...what would be a fair trade + cash price in your opinion?


Headphones plus Odac for the HD600s.

What you might get is a different story. IDK who this guy is or what he is like. I would say that even if you pay him like 20 bucks extra, or offer to cover all the shipping, it might still be worth it.

To be honest it is a hard thing to judge because no one really knows how good their headphones sound. I assume better than stock headphones, but how much better is where you start to get in a grey area.


----------



## pez

True, I've never really bothered to look into the Fostex headphones that everyone goes on about, but I may start to. I'm going to sleep on it.


----------



## pez

Alright while this is fresh on my mind, here are my impressions on the Go-Vibe Magnum:

I have tried it with 4 tracks of 3-4 different genres. They are as follows:

1.) Ghetto Symphony - A$AP Rocky
2.) We Bow in its Aura - Veil of Maya
3.) Shave It Up - Zedd
4.) Zomboy - Gorilla March

Respectively their genres are rap, metal/hardcore, EDM, and dubstep.

Before I get deep into this, I want to stress that this testing was done with my iPhone 5 via headphone out to my TF10s vs iPhone 5 -> Apple 30-pin to Lightning Adapter -> FiiO iPod/iPhone LOD -> Magnum -> TF10s.

Obviously this means that the differences I've assessed could be completely from the difference of the headphone output vs that of the DACs LOD. I will do a follow up to ensure my results by replacing the Magum in the setup directly with the FiiO E11 and seeing if I notice the same differences.

I tried to volume match the best I could by ear (I'm sure I'm not perfect), and I gave each track around 4-5 listens of at least a 45-second increment each time. They are all tracks I'm extremely familiar with, as I wanted to ensure that I wouldn't 'discover any new sounds and nuances'. Also, keep in mind I did not use the bass pot at all and the test was conducted using the low gain setting.

I chose the first song to represent a song with clean rap vocals, a variety of vocal types and pitches, strong mid range, and a beat that was simplistic, while retaining a somewhat thumpy rhythm. Most importantly, this song has some natural sibilance regardless of DAC and amp: or lack thereof.

Down to the good stuff.

The first song reveals it's sibilance in the 'hook' along with an accompanying voice before the first verse drops. I bring this point up especially because this sibilance is extremely noticeable on the vanilla setup. In this song, the most noticeable differences were found in the mids and bass. The sound seemed to tighten up with the Magnum. Whereas unamped, the TF10s would carry the beats reverb for a short period, the amped result kept it tight, yet it added a full-bodied characteristic to the sound. I couldn't put my finger on how to describe it at first, but that's what made sense to me. A more natural, yet powerful bass. And remember that sibilance? Yeah, the amped setup toned that down. After the first song, I am definitely satisfied with these results.

The next song was chosen for it's sheer speed and technicality. Vocals are just a bonus to the joyous rhythm the guitar(s), bass, and drums create in this song.

In this song I found a consistent characteristic that I did with the first one. The bass. Now this amp has a bass boost pot, but I made sure it was turned completely down for all of my testing. In fact, I had to keep checking to be sure that I hadn't knocked it any. Regardless, the difference in the bass wasn't noticeable as an increase, but rather a robustness. Again, the amped setup provided the track with a full-bodied, tight bass response. The quick spurts of double bass drum fury in the lead up to the first 'breakdown' was a thing of beauty. Punchy, full-sounding, yet not too lingering as can be expected in a situation like this. Second track was also a winner.

The third track is part of an album that was produced with amaing quality. It is by far the best produced album that I have personally heard. I have yet to find a 'flaw' in the production. No distortion in the vocals, no off-timed loops: nothing. This song features a powerful and somewhat hybrid dubstep/EDM bass. There are no vocals here, so mids weren't really a focusing point, nor one that was noticeably different. After having such good impressions of the bass response (amped) from the first two songs, I simply knew that this was the song that had to be tested for the 'ultimate bass determination'.

As if the bass wasn't enjoyable enough already, the amped setup provided a surreal texture to the bass. At the end of each sort of 'musical loop' in the song, there is somewhat of a 'solo' bass slam; and while if not paying close attention probably wouldn't have been noticed, it still supported my findings of the more tight, yet robust bass response. Third track is also a winner.

The last track I selected based solely on the needs of a), being lossless, and b), genre = dubstep. Four seemed like a good number, so this was more of a fun choice.

Yet again, bass reigned true to it's previous performances, but something else was noticeable. And newly noticeable at that. There was treble roll off. Now anyone who has auditioned or even read a review of the TF10s, knows that they are detailed, bassy, a little mid recessed and have sparkly highs. So when you notice a treble roll off on these, you immediately notice it. There is a huge treble presence in this song, and while the detail remained, and the treble notes were still audible, they weren't as forward as it was in the unamped setup. Whether this is a good thigh is all dependent on the user, but seeing as I've become so accustomed to the HD 650s, I truly don't mind the roll off. This is a characteristic that is strikingly familiar with hD 650 owners, but yet, the roll off doesn't occur as quickly with amped TF10 setup. It's like telling your barber (or hairdresser) to take a bit off the top, and he/she gets it perfect, and you love it.

Conclusion:

The amped setup, whether the credit be rightfully given to the LOD DAC being that noticeably different, or it actually being the amps doing, is wonderful. The sound could be described as a 'robust, powerful HD 650 with a slightly high treble roll off'. And this is a test with an IEM.

However, that's it for now. If I've left something out, I'll look over it tomorrow. I'm poud I got this done on my phone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You'll honestly notice a difference with different cables on the tf10s...sounds a much better earphone with different cables. Tf10s are extremely v shaped, and because of that vocals sound dull


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Go-Vibe Magnum review
> 
> 
> 
> Alright while this is fresh on my mind, here are my impressions on the Go-Vibe Magnum:
> 
> I have tried it with 4 tracks of 3-4 different genres. They are as follows:
> 
> 1.) Ghetto Symphony - A$AP Rocky
> 2.) We Bow in its Aura - Veil of Maya
> 3.) Shave It Up - Zedd
> 4.) Zomboy - Gorilla March
> 
> Respectively their genres are rap, metal/hardcore, EDM, and dubstep.
> 
> Before I get deep into this, I want to stress that this testing was done with my iPhone 5 via headphone out to my TF10s vs iPhone 5 -> Apple 30-pin to Lightning Adapter -> FiiO iPod/iPhone LOD -> Magnum -> TF10s.
> 
> Obviously this means that the differences I've assessed could be completely from the difference of the headphone output vs that of the DACs LOD. I will do a follow up to ensure my results by replacing the Magum in the setup directly with the FiiO E11 and seeing if I notice the same differences.
> 
> I tried to volume match the best I could by ear (I'm sure I'm not perfect), and I gave each track around 4-5 listens of at least a 45-second increment each time. They are all tracks I'm extremely familiar with, as I wanted to ensure that I wouldn't 'discover any new sounds and nuances'. Also, keep in mind I did not use the bass pot at all and the test was conducted using the low gain setting.
> 
> I chose the first song to represent a song with clean rap vocals, a variety of vocal types and pitches, strong mid range, and a beat that was simplistic, while retaining a somewhat thumpy rhythm. Most importantly, this song has some natural sibilance regardless of DAC and amp: or lack thereof.
> 
> Down to the good stuff.
> 
> The first song reveals it's sibilance in the 'hook' along with an accompanying voice before the first verse drops. I bring this point up especially because this sibilance is extremely noticeable on the vanilla setup. In this song, the most noticeable differences were found in the mids and bass. The sound seemed to tighten up with the Magnum. Whereas unamped, the TF10s would carry the beats reverb for a short period, the amped result kept it tight, yet it added a full-bodied characteristic to the sound. I couldn't put my finger on how to describe it at first, but that's what made sense to me. A more natural, yet powerful bass. And remember that sibilance? Yeah, the amped setup toned that down. After the first song, I am definitely satisfied with these results.
> 
> The next song was chosen for it's sheer speed and technicality. Vocals are just a bonus to the joyous rhythm the guitar(s), bass, and drums create in this song.
> 
> In this song I found a consistent characteristic that I did with the first one. The bass. Now this amp has a bass boost pot, but I made sure it was turned completely down for all of my testing. In fact, I had to keep checking to be sure that I hadn't knocked it any. Regardless, the difference in the bass wasn't noticeable as an increase, but rather a robustness. Again, the amped setup provided the track with a full-bodied, tight bass response. The quick spurts of double bass drum fury in the lead up to the first 'breakdown' was a thing of beauty. Punchy, full-sounding, yet not too lingering as can be expected in a situation like this. Second track was also a winner.
> 
> The third track is part of an album that was produced with amaing quality. It is by far the best produced album that I have personally heard. I have yet to find a 'flaw' in the production. No distortion in the vocals, no off-timed loops: nothing. This song features a powerful and somewhat hybrid dubstep/EDM bass. There are no vocals here, so mids weren't really a focusing point, nor one that was noticeably different. After having such good impressions of the bass response (amped) from the first two songs, I simply knew that this was the song that had to be tested for the 'ultimate bass determination'.
> 
> As if the bass wasn't enjoyable enough already, the amped setup provided a surreal texture to the bass. At the end of each sort of 'musical loop' in the song, there is somewhat of a 'solo' bass slam; and while if not paying close attention probably wouldn't have been noticed, it still supported my findings of the more tight, yet robust bass response. Third track is also a winner.
> 
> The last track I selected based solely on the needs of a), being lossless, and b), genre = dubstep. Four seemed like a good number, so this was more of a fun choice.
> 
> Yet again, bass reigned true to it's previous performances, but something else was noticeable. And newly noticeable at that. There was treble roll off. Now anyone who has auditioned or even read a review of the TF10s, knows that they are detailed, bassy, a little mid recessed and have sparkly highs. So when you notice a treble roll off on these, you immediately notice it. There is a huge treble presence in this song, and while the detail remained, and the treble notes were still audible, they weren't as forward as it was in the unamped setup. Whether this is a good thigh is all dependent on the user, but seeing as I've become so accustomed to the HD 650s, I truly don't mind the roll off. This is a characteristic that is strikingly familiar with hD 650 owners, but yet, the roll off doesn't occur as quickly with amped TF10 setup. It's like telling your barber (or hairdresser) to take a bit off the top, and he/she gets it perfect, and you love it.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> The amped setup, whether the credit be rightfully given to the LOD DAC being that noticeably different, or it actually being the amps doing, is wonderful. The sound could be described as a 'robust, powerful HD 650 with a slightly high treble roll off'. And this is a test with an IEM.
> 
> However, that's it for now. If I've left something out, I'll look over it tomorrow. I'm poud I got this done on my phone.


_Some background info:_
http://www.soundcat.com/bbs/data/govibe_data/Magum_GOVIBE.pdf
http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Mobile&category=279&document_srl=13182
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/UETF10.pdf

_Summary of key info:_
Go-Vibe Magnum output impedance: 10 ohms (spec)
iPhone 5 output impedance: 3.27 ohms (measured)
Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10 impedance: ~32 ohms in bass, max of ~57 ohms at 1 kHz, min of ~8 ohms at 10 kHz

With iPhone 5 headphone output, parts of the treble are effectively attenuated about 2 dB relative to the bass-as compared with a ~0 ohm output impedance source. It's a 2.5 dB swing if you look at the effective peak at 1 kHz vs. the valley at 10 kHz. With Go-Vibe Magnum (via iPhone 5 line out, which does not have an appreciable effect in this regard), parts of the treble are effectively attenuated by 4.5 dB relative to the bass. About 5.5 dB if you look at 1 kHz vs. 10 kHz.

So there is a few dB of frequency response difference from the output impedance alone, forgetting all other factors. Less treble -> reduced sibilance. Less treble -> hear bass more (and stronger if you normalize volume at a different frequency or if done by ear, potentially).

You could also try with different headphones or by simulating the difference in output impedance by adding in resistors, if you want to get a closer look at what's happening without those basic frequency response alterations. Anyway, this isn't a critique, but some side information.

*yawn*, now off to bed for me. Hopefully this makes sense and I didn't goof.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I love the sound. I can't imagine that I have more than 50 hours on them though.
> 
> So far, the bass depth and extension is excellent. They can deliver a punch, a rumble a clear deep tone or a combination without trouble. They fit my warm tastes well, and other than slightly harsh highs on VERY rare occasions (which should burn out) the sound is exactly how I like. The clarity is exceptional and they respond very well to input tweaking.
> 
> As for the looks, they have a very cool look IMO and my only complaint is the cheap textured plastic on the ear cuffs. As for comfort, the felt seemed a bit scratchy at first but softened up. They are a bit tight though. If I wear them slightly wrong they'll give me bad headaches quick, though they seem to be stretching out and the listening is continually more comfortable.


Glad to hear that! I find it so much easier to find headphones that fit my sound preferences than speakers. The Swans M200 MKIII comes closest.


----------



## Simca

I'm the opposite, I prefer speakers to headphones..kinda awkward actually..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You'll honestly notice a difference with different cables on the tf10s...sounds a much better earphone with different cables. Tf10s are extremely v shaped, and because of that vocals sound dull


Maybe I'll get to the cables one day, but mine are fine for now. Vocals for me aren't very dull. This is coming from freshly listening to the HD650. Could be since I use the stock silicone tips, as the flanges don't seek well, and the complies, foams and olives just make the IEM too dark.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> _Some background info:_
> http://www.soundcat.com/bbs/data/govibe_data/Magum_GOVIBE.pdf
> http://en.goldenears.net/index.php?mid=GR_Mobile&category=279&document_srl=13182
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/UETF10.pdf
> 
> _Summary of key info:_
> Go-Vibe Magnum output impedance: 10 ohms (spec)
> iPhone 5 output impedance: 3.27 ohms (measured)
> Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10 impedance: ~32 ohms in bass, max of ~57 ohms at 1 kHz, min of ~8 ohms at 10 kHz
> 
> With iPhone 5 headphone output, parts of the treble are effectively attenuated about 2 dB relative to the bass-as compared with a ~0 ohm output impedance source. It's a 2.5 dB swing if you look at the effective peak at 1 kHz vs. the valley at 10 kHz. With Go-Vibe Magnum (via iPhone 5 line out, which does not have an appreciable effect in this regard), parts of the treble are effectively attenuated by 4.5 dB relative to the bass. About 5.5 dB if you look at 1 kHz vs. 10 kHz.
> 
> So there is a few dB of frequency response difference from the output impedance alone, forgetting all other factors. Less treble -> reduced sibilance. Less treble -> hear bass more (and stronger if you normalize volume at a different frequency or if done by ear, potentially).
> 
> You could also try with different headphones or by simulating the difference in output impedance by adding in resistors, if you want to get a closer look at what's happening without those basic frequency response alterations. Anyway, this isn't a critique, but some side information.
> 
> *yawn*, now off to bed for me. Hopefully this makes sense and I didn't goof.


Does make sense to me







. Either way I'm happy that it at least can tell me that the LOD DAC is of better quality still than the headphone out. In probably not going to get around to it for a few days, but I'm going to throw the E11 into the mix to see if I get similar results, or at least some consistency. At this point, the competition between these two will be how positively or negatively they distort the sound.

A good point to make, though is that the average listener isn't going to notice the differences in these cases. I sat there to purposely find the differences, and at that, they were subtle. These were also songs I had already extensively listened to. I'm a bit of a skeptic anyhow, so I'm still chalking up the credit to the iPhone on this one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Makes a world of difference, at least it did for me. Don't know if you read my review, but I suggest at least glancing at it.
Without the custom cable, I wouldn't pay the asking price of the tf10, but then the cable costs as much as the earphones, which leads me unto not recommending the tf10s to anyone.
More so fit is another topic all together.

I'll never forget a guy on headfi recommending the tf10s for cycling. I got a 7 day ban for telling him off.

Insert meme of the guy that talks about aliens and have inbetween his hands: 'head-fi'

http://m.quickmeme.com/Ancient-Aliens/

Edit:
But I'm glad you like them and enjoy listening to them as they are. I don't want to seem as if I'm dissing your earphones lol!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

@Totally Dubbed: Well this is embarrassing. I am ready to compare my custom cable with the stock one and I can't find it anymore. Hopefully I didn't toss it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha!
That's like your mind telling you something!

I call bias, bias I tell you


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm the opposite, I prefer speakers to headphones..kinda awkward actually..


Heck if I had known that I found some great deals on some speakers that I could have sent you.


----------



## Tsar

I also quite like speakers but I dont' have the room nor the cash.

So headphones win or these basis.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hahaha!
> That's like your mind telling you something!
> 
> I call bias, bias I tell you


OK so I found them. Here are my impressions based on the following songs:

1. Whitney Houston - Heartbreak Hotel
2. Earth, Wind, and Fire - Boogie Wonderland
3. Lindsey Stirling - Crystallize

Test Setup: Colorfly C3 > Chris_Himself SPC Cable/Stock Cable > Ultimate Ears TF10

Physical Comparison: The custom cable is silver plated OCC copper with presumably better soldered (and quality in general) connections. It is also stiffer and has far more microphonics than the stock cable. If something taps on the cable, I can hear it. From my eyeballing, the individual cables for L and R are as thick as the L and R combined on the stock cable.

Audio Impressions of Stock Cable:
- Bass is very present and heavy. Songs like Heart Break Hotel and Crystallize gave me a real thumping on the low end. However, the thumping was not clear and was a tad bloated, especially on the "wub's" of Crystallize. This is really exposed when I switch cables.
- Midrange takes a backseat here to the bass and trebles and more often than not, playing (poorly I might add) hide and seek with me. I don't like it!








- Trebles are there, but not as detailed as I like it. Rather than being more pronounced, I would say that they are more emphasized; not better, just louder.
- This basically has an extremely V-shaped sound signature with a general lack of clarity.

Audio Impressions of Custom Cable:
- Bass takes a fairly significant step back in presence but a HUGE step forward in clarity and texture. As a result, instead of a big block of much the same bass, I get a much smaller block of accurate bass with smaller, different blocks of diminishing but distinguishable bass around it. This is very obvious on the wub's of Crystallize and the drums in Boogie Wonderland.
- Ah mids... I found you! Still not as much presence as I would like, but much more fullness and detail now compared to stock cable. Could be much more present however. Now I need to figure out which one of these EQ settings ONLY enhances mids. They are there, just shy.
- Trebles have a good deal more detail and clarity, but unfortunately, this also makes it a bit harsher on the ears. There is still greater treble presence than I would like.
- The V-shape has flattened a little bit due to the increase in bass texture and a noticeable bump to the midrange. Midrange could use more love however and trebles could take a further backseat.
- As a side note, I found myself increasing the volume to hear the now more apparent micro-details of songs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Absolutely matches my impressions and my thoughts.
As for the cable noise - I'll say it: I told you so.
That's because of the horrible design, those wooden things are just useless and make a lot of cable noise.

As for the audio impressions: it doesn't change the earphone's nature or driver, but certainly changes the sound that you get on the receiving end.
Some people would laugh and critique your purchase, but for me I praise it as long as it was relatively inexpensive, which in your case, it was. Thus good buy!

I know some people say you might be bias, as you purchased something thus have the nature to defend it, however I've always tried to be as honest as possible with reviews and opinions, no matter the price.
On a side note: the tf10s I reviewed and had the chance to have for a month, including the cables, weren't even mine and were on loan to me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely matches my impressions and my thoughts.
> As for the cable noise - I'll say it: I told you so.
> That's because of the horrible design, those wooden things are just useless and make a lot of cable noise.
> 
> As for the audio impressions: it doesn't change the earphone's nature or driver, but certainly changes the sound that you get on the receiving end.
> Some people would laugh and critique your purchase, but for me I praise it as long as it was relatively inexpensive, which in your case, it was. Thus good buy!
> 
> I know some people say you might be bias, as you purchased something thus have the nature to defend it, however I've always tried to be as honest as possible with reviews and opinions, no matter the price.
> On a side note: the tf10s I reviewed and had the chance to have for a month, including the cables, weren't even mine and were on loan to me


I was going to custom mold them to my ears, but now I am not so sure. I may wait until I get some IEM's that have a sweeter and prominent midrange with more rolled off and less present trebles before making that leap. I am thinking Westone 4R's, though that will have to come next year's Christmas.


----------



## phillyd

I'm such a basshead that I have to prefer a speaker system with a good sub to headphones. You cannot recreate chest-thumping bone-rattling bass with headphones.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I'm not a bass head either, but there's simply no matching a subwoofer to headphone bass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I do really like my Klipsch sub. My monitors are so crappy though, that they get drowned out by my sub sometimes. I will have to get some better ones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know if we have a DAP club?


----------



## Simca

If your speakers are getting drowned out by your speakers, raise the volume of your speakers...if you have a receiver this is done in the settings.. You can control the loudness of individual speakers while the sub stays static ultimately giving you the ability to control subwoofer performance.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If your speakers are getting drowned out by your speakers, raise the volume of your speakers...if you have a receiver this is done in the settings.. You can control the loudness of individual speakers while the sub stays static ultimately giving you the ability to control subwoofer performance.


They are crappy speakers so if I increase the volume, they sound kind of bad to me.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are crappy speakers so if I increase the volume, they sound kind of bad to me.


I haven't been able to play my speakers loud enough for them to distort. Usually it'll be too loud (clearly and undistorted) making me not want to raise volume any louder to see when they would distort.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I haven't been able to play my speakers loud enough for them to distort. Usually it'll be too loud (clearly and undistorted) making me not want to raise volume any louder to see when they would distort.


Yeah, these are some cheap speakers I got as part of a 5.1 JBL surround sound system. I happened onto the Klipsch KSW10 by chance on an unbelievable deal I simply could not pass on.


----------



## Simca

Only thing that could be better for the P153s is mid bass. If it had a better bass driver it would be near perfect speakers especially at $100.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've heard the w4s are a bit dull to listen to.
I can't comment on it, however people that have owned the pfes and w4s, seem to much prefer the pfes.
All I can say on that is, you'll really appreciate the pfes for what they are. You can get them for around $350 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've heard the w4s are a bit dull to listen to.
> I can't comment on it, however people that have owned the pfes and w4s, seem to much prefer the pfes.
> All I can say on that is, you'll really appreciate the pfes for what they are. You can get them for around $350 if I'm not mistaken


I am not a bass head though. I love me some mids.







How are the mids on the PFES?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If I had to compare stock tf10s and the pfes, I would rate the pfes at 9/10 with grey filters and the tf10s at 4/10.
That should just put it into perspective. More so, if you don't like bass that much, why on earth do you have the tf10s and spent more money on them? They are the bassiest and most capable in bass in the BA driver range in earphones, however they have dipped mids, which is slightly helped by changing cable.
I used to be a huge basshead, something strange happened to me when I heard the pfes. I started appreciating mids a LOT more. Furthermore, the pfes (and this is why I love them so much) are extremely capable with bass and low end rumble. You put custom ear impressions on them, they basically become one of the best earphones for sub-bass, yet unlike other earphones, have still that excellent mid and high reproduction. Just give them a whirl, honestly you'll love them.
On a final note : the cheaper pfe112s are completely different. Although they have near enough the same mids and highs, the bass on the other hand is extremely poor. The 232s extra driver gives what the 112s were missing. I sold off the 112s after being bored listening to them, that said I actively recommend them to people who want excellent mid reproduction at a low cost. Ie. For classical music the 112s made me close my eyes for the first time and enjoy the music, whereas with other earphones it became just 'another song'.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If I had to compare stock tf10s and the pfes, I would rate the pfes at 9/10 with grey filters and the tf10s at 4/10.
> That should just put it into perspective. More so, if you don't like bass that much, why on earth do you have the tf10s and spent more money on them? They are the bassiest and most capable in bass in the BA driver range in earphones, however they have dipped mids, which is slightly helped by changing cable.
> I used to be a huge basshead, something strange happened to me when I heard the pfes. I started appreciating mids a LOT more. Furthermore, the pfes (and this is why I love them so much) are extremely capable with bass and low end rumble. You put custom ear impressions on them, they basically become one of the best earphones for sub-bass, yet unlike other earphones, have still that excellent mid and high reproduction. Just give them a whirl, honestly you'll love them.


I like the bass of the TF10's a lot. I like the clarity of the midrange, just not the presence. The trebles can be a tad too much but I should be able to EQ that down. I could always give the earphones to my sister if I do decide to go for something else. Her birthday is coming up, Which company makes the PFES btw?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Phonak Audeo a hearing aid company. However they are now discontinued. Your best bet is to buy them from earphone solutions with a coupon.
I know what you mean about mids that are too much, or piercing highs. I'm quite sensitive to that myself. The grey filters at first were like that, as I came from a bassy background, but then I used the comply foam tips to get used to it. Now I listen to them with the foam tips, but have no problem, unlike before, listening to them with stock tips.
I'll do you a 'favour' - if you manage to buy them for a good price, and get them, but don't like them. I'll buy that pair off you, for pretty much the same price you paid. I've been long thinking of getting a second pair, just in case. I really like them that much!

Edit, they seem to have gone up in price, since I last checked (with coupon):
http://www.earphonesolutions.com/audeo-pfe-232.html

Edit2: you could also grab them on head-fi too - although I would prefer paying the extra $30, for brand new ones via the site above!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/674433/interest-check-phonak-audeo-pfe-232-mint


----------



## Dangur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Aren't they just hd25 ii's with a custom faceplate?
> They're nice from what I've heard anyway! Congratulations


Not exactly. Aluminium earcups + lower input impedance and twice voltage officiant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinkPro*
> 
> Nice Amperior. I had the HD 25 Adidas version, looked and sounded awesome but my head and ears would hurt after 30 minutes or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which was unfortunate considering I got it for half MSRP. I ended up selling it and made some profit, but it could have been my portable headphones of choice. I later found out that my ears hurt so quickly because my glasses's frame was getting in the way of the shallow earpads, and the top of my head hurt mostly due to insufficient padding. Ever since then I've got much more picky at buying headphones


Have you tried the velour earpads? They are very soft and comfortable.

After couple of days with the Amperiors I'm very happy with them. The sound is amazing and they are super comfortable


----------



## lagittaja

These came today. Ordered from Thomann so 28€ + 12€ for shipping. I'm quite pleased with these.
Changed the pleather pads to the velour pads straight out of the box. Clamping force is decent. Not much I can say. Worth every cent.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very nice! I should demo them


----------



## TUDJ

My EQ7's cable has given up the ghost









Is anyone aware of someone who does recables on IEMs, specifically the Ortonfon EQ7? HeadFi came up blank other than Brian at BTG Audio who I've contacted.


----------



## lagittaja

Also I've got this coming from china for the Evo's. Nice and phat.

Choseal Q-564B 1.8 meter cable, in white of course. You can find them from quite a lot of places. Lengths available are from like 1m to 5m and so on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Try custom art cables. Piotr might be able to do it, his done a few recables that I've never seen before


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Try custom art cables. Piotr might be able to do it, his done a few recables that I've never seen before


Thanks







I've sent them an email


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Let me know what he says


----------



## gl0ry

So... over the weekend I got a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB Audio Interface mostly for XLR Microphone connectivity.

I have it working great and all... but then I read in a review that it was someone's best audio experience ever when he plugged in his headphones and used it as his DAC/Sound Card..

So I plugged in my AD900x and the sound I'm getting is so good. Sound is crystal clear! I've even read at head-fi that the Scarlett 2i2 was an upgrade to an Asus Xonar Essence ST.

Anyone else try this as a DAC before? It's really great!


----------



## Tman5293

I know this is a lot to ask but is anyone here able to get/find me a good deal on the HD 650? Looking to get them for a really good price as I have been told not to pay $500 for them. I was recently referred to Razer Dog Audio because they have a $100 instant rebate, however according to their website, the rebate does not apply to Sennheiser headphones.

Any help with this is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> So... over the weekend I got a Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 USB Audio Interface mostly for XLR Microphone connectivity.
> 
> I have it working great and all... but then I read in a review that it was someone's best audio experience ever when he plugged in his headphones and used it as his DAC/Sound Card..
> 
> So I plugged in my AD900x and the sound I'm getting is so good. Sound is crystal clear! I've even read at head-fi that the Scarlett 2i2 was an upgrade to an Asus Xonar Essence ST.
> 
> Anyone else try this as a DAC before? It's really great!


I haven't had the chance, but if you have time, would you mind submitting a review on it?


----------



## phillyd

Hmmmm...$150 for a super-good DAC that has a lot of other capabilities? I might have to look into this Scarlett 2i2


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So for mobile listening I'm considering the FiiO E11 amp.

What headphones would you pair up with these? Something to listen to jazz, country and metal.

Something not too expensive but not lacking in quality either.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

First think and GET headphones/earphones, then worry about an amp.
From your description: maybe the ath50s


----------



## gl0ry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't had the chance, but if you have time, would you mind submitting a review on it?


Quote:


> "It should have the same DACs as the rest of the Scarlett line... I own the Scarlett 8i6, and it is a clear upgrade over my ASUS Xonar Essence ST and far above my FiiO E10. The Scarlett is completely flat, though, as opposed to the warmth of the Essence or FiiO DACs."


http://www.head-fi.org/t/593988/anyone-know-about-the-dacs-in-the-focusrite-scarlett-2i2
Quote:


> "This all brings me to my next point: This is THE BEST audio experience I've ever heard in my life. The analog-digital signal converter in this thing is absolutely fantastic. I've got a pair of Bose QC15's plugged into the headphones jack on the front of the 2i2 and I have literally never heard such crystal clear audio reproduction in my life. That feature alone is worth the price of the unit."


http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/focusrite-scarlett-2i2-usb-audio-interface

Those are statements I read online about it after I purchased it... Like I said, I wanted this audio interface strictly for microphone recording and when I read this I decided to try it as a DAC and it really impressed me.

I'm not really sure what kind of review I can really give other than saying it sounds really clear. Compared to my on-board ALC 898 it was almost as if a layer of audio compression was removed. I've always been the type of person who preferred audio that didn't sound processed and this truly fits the bill for me. It is certainly powerful enough to drive my AD900x without any issue. I'm only at around 70% volume knob and it's very loud.

http://www.mediafire.com/view/b2oo8fj38a6ca3e/WP_20130812_15_30_28_Pro_highres.jpg

Finding out that it works great as a DAC made the purchase even sweeter. If anyone needs an audio interface and wants to try it out as a DAC I would love to hear what others here think. This is a recording sample using the Audio Technica AT2020 Microphone with the interface.






So far it's been very impressive for anything I've used it with. It has a great direct monitor feature as well if you're into recording. Hopefully others here will have a similar experience.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me know what he says


After a bit of investigation it looks like the problem is at the jack so they don't need a full recable. I'm going to send them to him anyway for a jack replacement and he's going to take a look and see if a full recable is possible, I'd like to do that at some point as the cable on the EQ7 isn't the most substantial.


----------



## Alepale

I recently got DT-880's (600 Ohm) and I've been enjoying them very much. Frequency response is very linear, which I like a lot. I'm listening them through Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2D, which is an O2+ODAC combo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale*
> 
> I recently got DT-880's (600 Ohm) and I've been enjoying them very much. Frequency response is very linear, which I like a lot. I'm listening them through Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2D, which is an O2+ODAC combo.


Very nice! Welcome by the way!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I finally decided to buy a used Burson Soloist for a pretty decent price. Considering how much lower it was than the Yulong A18 amp I was considering, I really couldn't pass up on it. It should be shipping out today. I will post pictures and impressions when I receive it!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gl0ry*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original post
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/593988/anyone-know-about-the-dacs-in-the-focusrite-scarlett-2i2
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/focusrite-scarlett-2i2-usb-audio-interface
> 
> Those are statements I read online about it after I purchased it... Like I said, I wanted this audio interface strictly for microphone recording and when I read this I decided to try it as a DAC and it really impressed me.
> 
> I'm not really sure what kind of review I can really give other than saying it sounds really clear. Compared to my on-board ALC 898 it was almost as if a layer of audio compression was removed. I've always been the type of person who preferred audio that didn't sound processed and this truly fits the bill for me. It is certainly powerful enough to drive my AD900x without any issue. I'm only at around 70% volume knob and it's very loud.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/view/b2oo8fj38a6ca3e/WP_20130812_15_30_28_Pro_highres.jpg
> 
> Finding out that it works great as a DAC made the purchase even sweeter. If anyone needs an audio interface and wants to try it out as a DAC I would love to hear what others here think. This is a recording sample using the Audio Technica AT2020 Microphone with the interface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it's been very impressive for anything I've used it with. It has a great direct monitor feature as well if you're into recording. Hopefully others here will have a similar experience.


Basically reviews/impressions have you comparing and contrasting with your previous DAC source. How does the bass, midrange, and trebles change? How is the sound signature; neutral, warm, analytical? Ease of usage, size, portability, and audio differences depending on connection type are good ones as well. Only if you have time of course. Don't want to cause you any inconveniences!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> After a bit of investigation it looks like the problem is at the jack so they don't need a full recable. I'm going to send them to him anyway for a jack replacement and he's going to take a look and see if a full recable is possible, I'd like to do that at some point as the cable on the EQ7 isn't the most substantial.


Let me know how that pans out! Shame it needs to be all done though. What's the estimated cost out of interest?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alepale*
> 
> I recently got DT-880's (600 Ohm) and I've been enjoying them very much. Frequency response is very linear, which I like a lot. I'm listening them through Epiphany Acoustics EHP-O2D, which is an O2+ODAC combo.


Nice, I've been so close to buying those many times, I was thinking about it again earlier today too. I'm just not sure they're different enough from my HD600 to be worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Let me know how that pans out! Shame it needs to be all done though. What's the estimated cost out of interest?


$25 not including outbound shipping, very reasonable!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Absolutely great price! Tell him I sent you


----------



## Scorpion667

Just got the Atrio MG7 (MG5 with MG7 driver) and I like the sound but they hurt my ears =(
Not a big fan of the long nozzle, that's part of the reason I sold my Klipsch S4i's. Tried all the tips and the light brown coloured foam tips are okay. But the foam compresses and exposes the inner tube which borderline scratches my ear canal haha.

I dunno, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my Hippo VB's, might grab another pair as a spare. They are probably my favourite IEM to date despite critical reviews.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hurt your ears? Could be because of what's supplied.
I know I can't stand double or triple flange tips, and the foam tips provided, from memory, are horrible. They hurt my ears too.

I can't quite remember which tips I used. I'm pretty sure it was the comply tips, p series ones. Which made a world of difference.
When I sold my mg7s, all tips provided were funny enough, never used. Just one set of foam tips were tried on for 1hr, which I didn't include in the sale.
Would be a shame to let the mg7s go for the hippos...but it's your ears and your money, thus your choice.
Btw, since when did the s4s have long nozzles?


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hurt your ears? Could be because of what's supplied.
> I know I can't stand double or triple flange tips, and the foam tips provided, from memory, are horrible. They hurt my ears too.
> 
> I can't quite remember which tips I used. I'm pretty sure it was the comply tips, p series ones. Which made a world of difference.
> When I sold my mg7s, all tips provided were funny enough, never used. Just one set of foam tips were tried on for 1hr, which I didn't include in the sale.
> Would be a shame to let the mg7s go for the hippos...but it's your ears and your money, thus your choice.
> Btw, since when did the s4s have long nozzles?


Oh no, I'm not letting the MG7's go, I just need to find better tips haha

I'm trying to get used to the double flanges, they seem pretty decent as long as I don't go balls deep on the insertion. They sure scoop up quite a bit of ear wax that my q tip missed =S. Alternatively, I'll probably order some Comply T100's foam tips.

I would say the sound is a lot more accurate on the MG7's compared to the VB's, but the VB suits my bass cravings just a tad better. I guess all those years of using IEM's with artificially enhanced lows gave me a guilty pleasure in big and muddy lows haha. I like having the option between the two, depending on what I'm listening to.

The S4i did seem like they have long nozzles to me, but that's probably as I'm very new to the whole audiphile gear thing. I used cheap Sony/skullcandy in the $40 range prior which had very short/fat nozzles









Listening to Arkasia - Into Nowhere (Feat CoMa) which sounds like crap on the VB's, amazing on the MG7's! Still very happy with the purchase and thanks for the suggestion! I didn't mean it to come across like they were bad or something lol.


----------



## Tman5293

Does anyone here have any experience with the Beyerdynamic T90? I was looking at them and the reviews say they are better than the HD 650 overall.


----------



## Simca

One would hope so at $650.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

just Googled my own review, here is extracts from it:

The comfort is very good, however its mostly tip dependant. Due to their long-ish nozzle, they do go in quite a bit, and thus when you eat or open your jaw, they tend to move a little out of your ear, as they are reasonably (deeply) inserted.

Overall, great job - I think however the inclusion of some normal silicone tips might not have been a bad idea, instead of all the foam tips. that said, I use the foam tips anyway, as they don't hurt my ears as of the bi-flanges, and provide me with comfort and isolation.
That said, as they aren't "rounded off" they aren't smooth, so I would look into Comply tips if you're not 100% satisfied with them.

You can read the rest, especially the bass on my site (would paste it here, but this editor is making me throw my s3 to the wall)


----------



## Scorpion667

Comfort problem - solved =)



I just circumcised the second flange, haha
Still get great isolation


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hahaha. I did that once, after hours, still irritated me. Comply has been my choice of ear tips ever since I got into earphones.


----------



## Tman5293

So I just ordered the Beyerdynamic T90 from Sonic Electronix. They allowed me to make an offer on them so I just got $650 headphones for $475 brand new. I'm rather excited. I can't wait to get them and I got them for a great price. I will post my detailed opinion of them after I get them.









WOO!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I just ordered the Beyerdynamic T90 from Sonic Electronix. They allowed me to make an offer on them so I just got $650 headphones for $475 brand new. I'm rather excited. I can't wait to get them and I got them for a great price. I will post my detailed opinion of them after I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO!


Glad to hear you decided on what headphones to buy and looking forward to your impressions!


----------



## Scorpion667

Curious to hear your impression of T90 as well. Big fan of Beyerdynamic. Got their DT770 Pro 80 and C.O.P and I love them both to death


----------



## pez

To whoever was thinking about getting an E11, don't. Save your money, honestly.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I just ordered the Beyerdynamic T90 from Sonic Electronix. They allowed me to make an offer on them so I just got $650 headphones for $475 brand new. I'm rather excited. I can't wait to get them and I got them for a great price. I will post my detailed opinion of them after I get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO!


You'll love the T90s. Have heard them and have heard a lot of positives from other people as well.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You'll love the T90s. Have heard them and have heard a lot of positives from other people as well.


I'd be very interested in hearing your opinion of them. Please share.


----------



## friend'scatdied

You can do all Tesla owners a favor by opening them up and playing with the damping, like with the T1 mods.

The Tesla drivers may be good, but the housing was really an afterthought...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I'm able to get a pretty decent deal on a FiiO E11 paired with the Beyerdynamic DT 770 (80 ohm). Would you say they make a good pair though? Just cos I have the money to buy it doesn't always mean I should


----------



## pez

It's a rather muddy and congested amp, and when I paired them with each other, I didn't like the sound. Bass boost was rather nice, but once the fun factor in that wears off, it's rather a 'Meh' amp. How much would the combo be, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a rather muddy and congested amp, and when I paired them with each other, I didn't like the sound. Bass boost was rather nice, but once the fun factor in that wears off, it's rather a 'Meh' amp. How much would the combo be, if you don't mind me asking?


R3 000 ZAR ($300 USD). A lot of money in the US but quite cheap here in South Africa. I'm determined on getting the DT 770s though.


----------



## Tsar

Well back from my trip to London and while I was there I decided to do some headphone scouting, here is a summary.

A ton of Beats by Dr Dre.

And ungodly amounts of Sony MDR-ZX600. Loads and Loads of them.

Also some headphones with Atari on the side which was strange.

but yeah quite a lot of Beats. Also in Camden there were a tone of fake Beats hanging everywhere, you couldn't escape them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> Well back from my trip to London and while I was there I decided to do some headphone scouting, here is a summary.
> 
> A ton of Beats by Dr Dre.
> 
> And ungodly amounts of Sony MDR-ZX600. Loads and Loads of them.
> 
> Also some headphones with Atari on the side which was strange.
> 
> but yeah quite a lot of Beats. Also in Camden there were a tone of fake Beats hanging everywhere, you couldn't escape them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I didn't see anything special in the e11, but muddy, for the price, is certainly something I would never describe it as.
Boring was my description.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't see anything special in the e11, but muddy, for the price, is certainly something I would never describe it as.
> Boring was my description.


Looks like I get discount for working for Amazon. Any other portable amp you would recommend? Something I can plug into my SGS4.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Looks like I get discount for working for Amazon. Any other portable amp you would recommend? Something I can plug into my SGS4.


Get the E07K and connect it over USB. That way you get a portable DAC and amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There are many, but as I said, get the headphones first, then see what you are lacking, then get an amp.
I was lacking something special and bass so I got the digizoid z02


----------



## Tman5293

Paging OC'ing Noob! I need my entry on the members list updated to reflect my new gear. I need the Schiit Modi and Magni added as well as my new Beyers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In fact do we have the possibility of editing our submissions?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> R3 000 ZAR ($300 USD). A lot of money in the US but quite cheap here in South Africa. I'm determined on getting the DT 770s though.


How much are Beyers without the amp for you, normally?

And it probably isn't that muddy, but since using the Magnum and remembering the FiiO, is just how I remember it. Of course that's $50-100 amp vs. $300+ amp. The E07k recommendation is a good one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In fact do we have the possibility of editing our submissions?


Yes IF AND ONLY IF the person making the initial entry chose to have the edit link emailed to them. Then, they can click on the link and edit their entries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Paging OC'ing Noob! I need my entry on the members list updated to reflect my new gear. I need the Schiit Modi and Magni added as well as my new Beyers.


Page received, entries updated, database manually republished.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think I did, but don't have the email stored or anything hmm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think I did, but don't have the email stored or anything hmm


Unfortunately, if you no longer have the link available to you, I will have to manually update the entry, which is absolutely fine of course as that is what I am here for.







If you do need to update anything, feel free to shoot me a PM and I will get on it.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are Beyers without the amp for you, normally?
> 
> And it probably isn't that muddy, but since using the Magnum and remembering the FiiO, is just how I remember it. Of course that's $50-100 amp vs. $300+ amp. The E07k recommendation is a good one.


I can get them for R2 000 ($200) so I think I'll buy the headphones for now and run them through my Roland UA-55 until I've decided on a portable amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am going to try and run this by the staff members if you guys like this idea, but would you guys like/participate in an OCN HEC Gallery where we essentially post pictures of our audio setup?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am going to try and run this by the staff members if you guys like this idea, but would you guys like/participate in an OCN HEC Gallery where we essentially post pictures of our audio setup?


I would most certainly participate in that. Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Same here, I would do too


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Same here, I would do too


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I would most certainly participate in that. Sounds like a great idea.


Cool deal. I will wait for more people to offer feedback and opinions and if more people would like to see this happen, I will send a PM to Arizonian and see if there are any procedures I need to complete or if I can simply create a thread. Thanks!


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm down with pictures of our audio setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just got back from Spain - knew I had these waiting for me when I got back:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Bluetooth-Wireless-Headsets-Devices/dp/B00CPVG3US

I'm extremely surprised on how good these sound!
RRP Around £45.
Sure I wouldn't give it £45 worth of sound quality - say vs the FA consonance or EX510's - but these are Bluetooth and thus wireless earphones add a big price tag to any brand.
Thus £45 for decent (initial impression) earphones using Bluetooth 4.0 - seems like a bargain so far!
Will keep you guys posted


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> I can get them for R2 000 ($200) so I think I'll buy the headphones for now and run them through my Roland UA-55 until I've decided on a portable amp.


Save the $100 buckaroos. The headphones honestly don't need any type of amping to sound great. An amp does improve them, but I wouldn't call the FiiO E11 that improvement.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Save the $100 buckaroos. The headphones honestly don't need any type of amping to sound great. An amp does improve them, but I wouldn't call the FiiO E11 that improvement.


what amp fro a decent price gives you a boost in sound without compromising mids?
Would be interested to see suggestions under £55 - go.


----------



## Tman5293

So after a CTRL + F on the members list I have discovered that I will be the only owner of the T90 here. That's kind of exciting.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Xonar DX issue re-appeared with DEFAULT drivers - stupid piece of crap Asus.
Going to RMA it - had enough of gay-sus products.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Xonar DX issue re-appeared with DEFAULT drivers - stupid piece of crap Asus.
> Going to RMA it - had enough of gay-sus products.


huehue gay-sus. That will show them Asus people not to mess with you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> huehue gay-sus. That will show them Asus people not to mess with you.


Don't worry the thousand of views I've already attained on YouTube SHOWING people and explaining how I got "scammed" by Asus 2 years ago, and recently with my noobtooth77, has already done enough damage to them by deterring customers from their horrible customer "support".

In other news:
I'm using optical connection to my noobtooth z77 - sound is decent, much better than using the analogue connection from the board


----------



## Scorpion667

And another middle finger to HESUS (Asus) customer support for good measure. Water damage they said, user damage, they said.

Speaking of which, the Weststone silicone tips seem to go very well with the m7. Found a guy locally who is an Authorized Dealer for Comply and Westone =D



He didn't have the Comply T100 in stock but he's getting them next week. Will try those too prob. I tryed the T90P in store and man vocals sound amazing on those. He also had some samples of lightning cables for DAC/AMP's which did not exist when I was looking for them lol. I will be converting my sleek iphone 5 to an ugly as sin frankenmusicdevice


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> huehue gay-sus. That will show them Asus people not to mess with you.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry the thousand of views I've already attained on YouTube SHOWING people and explaining how I got "scammed" by Asus 2 years ago, and recently with my noobtooth77, has already done enough damage to them by deterring customers from their horrible customer "support".
> 
> In other news:
> I'm using optical connection to my noobtooth z77 - sound is decent, much better than using the analogue connection from the board
Click to expand...

wowe noobtooth, you are really good at burning them. Asus must be quaking in their boots right now.

They spent ~1 week RMA'ing my DOA DX when I first got it, which is very quick considering where I live.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> wowe noobtooth, you are really good at burning them. Asus must be quaking in their boots right now.
> 
> They spent ~1 week RMA'ing my DOA DX when I first got it, which is very quick considering where I live.


Both of you cut this out please. We don't need any pointlessly antagonistic posts that neither contribute or support discussion.


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both of you cut this out please. We don't need any pointlessly antagonistic posts that neither contribute or support discussion.


I read this in Stewie's voice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> wowe noobtooth, you are really good at burning them. Asus must be quaking in their boots right now.
> 
> They spent ~1 week RMA'ing my DOA DX when I first got it, which is very quick considering where I live.


Ok fanboy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both of you cut this out please. We don't need any pointlessly antagonistic posts that neither contribute or support discussion.


Mine was discussing how I'm having to RMA my Xonar DX - which is audio related, and something I posted on here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I read this in Stewie's voice


Same


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok fanboy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ok fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was discussing how I'm having to RMA my Xonar DX - which is audio related, and something I posted on here.
> Same


Not your initial posts sharing your experiences as those are valuable, but the ones after that. I don't mean to sound like a wannabe mod, but it is better for everyone if we keep discussions beneficial and not invite a mod to have to come in for reasons other than discussing headphones/earphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I read this in Stewie's voice


LOL


----------



## Tman5293

Which interconnects do you guys use for your stacks? I bought a cheap one on Amazon but I have recently discovered that there are very serious interconnect makers out there that charge a good sum of money for them. I also read that these "high end" interconnects somehow increase the sound quality. I find that very hard to believe. Is this true or not? Do they really have that big of an impact on sound quality?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Which interconnects do you guys use for your stacks? I bought a cheap one on Amazon but I have recently discovered that there are very serious interconnect makers out there that charge a good sum of money for them. I also read that these "high end" interconnects somehow increase the sound quality. I find that very hard to believe. Is this true or not? Do they really have that big of an impact on sound quality?


In my personal experience, they do make a bit of differences, but it's in very subtle ways that you have to look for. It also depends on the quality of the cable you are upgrading from. For instance, the TF10 IMO has a really crappy cable. My custom TF10 was literally twice as thick as my stock cable and noticeably improve detail and clarity. My interconnects on the other hand did not improve SQ nearly as much. I think it helped with the detail of the upper midrange and the trebles, but honestly I cannot be sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not your initial posts sharing your experiences as those are valuable, but the ones after that. I don't mean to sound like a wannabe mod, but it is better for everyone if we keep discussions beneficial and not invite a mod to have to come in for reasons other than discussing headphones/earphones.
> LOL


I agree, sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Which interconnects do you guys use for your stacks? I bought a cheap one on Amazon but I have recently discovered that there are very serious interconnect makers out there that charge a good sum of money for them. I also read that these "high end" interconnects somehow increase the sound quality. I find that very hard to believe. Is this true or not? Do they really have that big of an impact on sound quality?


I would scroll back a few pages to see a discussion we had about interconnects.

Long story - it changes the sound due to the material being different.
Silver is the best to get.

I would not pay more than £40 for a 10-15cm interconnect - with nice jacks.
Here's the one I got:
http://www.thecustomart.com/cable_art-silver.php

Here's my cable pictured - Click
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In my personal experience, they do make a bit of differences, but it's in very subtle ways that you have to look for. It also depends on the quality of the cable you are upgrading from. For instance, the TF10 IMO has a really crappy cable. My custom TF10 was literally twice as thick as my stock cable and noticeably improve detail and clarity. My interconnects on the other hand did not improve SQ nearly as much. I think it helped with the detail of the upper midrange and the trebles, but honestly I cannot be sure.


Totally agree with this too.
IEM cables and headphone cables to me have made a bigger difference than interconnects.
To me they REFINE the sound -worth the investment, after you've invested in the rest. I would NEVER use a "normal" interconnect you can pick up on Amazon - the sound difference for me is unbearable, as I know how a "better" cable sounds.


----------



## Jaapi

sennheiser hd-25 II.
Using it for about 5 years, travelling with fiiO amp, native instruments amp for pc.

best thing i ever bought


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So is anyone else interested in an OCN HEC Gallery thread?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't mean to sound like a wannabe mod


As the OP of a club, it is your responsibility to keep the club on topic and within TOS. You ALWAYS have the right to comment on the condition of the thread. If you let your thread fall into TOS-breaking trash and it was clear you were present, you can technically be held responsible.

Thanks for keeping us on topic


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So is anyone else interested in an OCN HEC Gallery thread?


If HEC stands for High Energy Combustible, then yes.

Seriously though, I think it would be good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If HEC stands for High Energy Combustible, then yes.


Hehe... unfortunately nothing that volatile. I am sure you already know it's Headphones and Earphones Club.







Would you participate in said gallery however?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As the OP of a club, it is your responsibility to keep the club on topic and within TOS. You ALWAYS have the right to comment on the condition of the thread. If you let your thread fall into TOS-breaking trash and it was clear you were present, you can technically be held responsible.
> 
> Thanks for keeping us on topic


Thanks! I am really hoping this place can not only be an awesome place for headphone/earphone lovers (and audio lovers in general) to feel comfortable to chill but also a place where one can be educated, seek advice, and just have fun.


----------



## Crazy9000

I would participate if I get a shot of my headphones that doesn't display what my cats did to the cord when they were kittens. I see a lot of good pictures that get lost in this threads 10 billion pages, so it's worth a try at least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I would participate if I get a shot of my headphones that doesn't display what my cats did to the cord when they were kittens. I see a lot of good pictures that get lost in this threads 10 billion pages, so it's worth a try at least.


Did they mistake it for yarn?







The sheer size of this thread is overwhelming at times.


----------



## phillyd

I'd contriboot to the gallery


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Burson Audio Soloist?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Burson Audio Soloist?


Yup!


----------



## Scorpion667

@Totally Dubbed

Have you sold your TFTA-1XB? Was gonna snag a pair but official website is OOS.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> And another middle finger to HESUS (Asus) customer support for good measure. Water damage they said, user damage, they said.
> 
> Speaking of which, the Weststone silicone tips seem to go very well with the m7. Found a guy locally who is an Authorized Dealer for Comply and Westone =D
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't have the Comply T100 in stock but he's getting them next week. Will try those too prob. I tryed the T90P in store and man vocals sound amazing on those. He also had some samples of lightning cables for DAC/AMP's which did not exist when I was looking for them lol. I will be converting my sleek iphone 5 to an ugly as sin frankenmusicdevice


Wait...who is the company that will be making this cable? I need like 2....stat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


That escalated quickly. I missed the post where you decided and announced you were even getting it lol. How's it sound?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> Have you sold your TFTA-1XB? Was gonna snag a pair but official website is OOS.


yup sold it ages ago, I think the company no longer works as they haven't stocked the 1xb ever since I reviewed them. No idea why.
Bassiest earphones I've ever come across. Ones that come close and are better overall are the cks77s, if you want to look into them. You can get them cheap from accessory jacks, located in hk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wait...who is the company that will be making this cable? I need like 2....stat.
> That escalated quickly. I missed the post where you decided and announced you were even getting it lol. How's it sound?


I like it actually. It is a lot more neutral (obviously I suppose) than my Lyr, but far more dynamic and faster. I believe the bass is more detailed and has better texture on the low end as it reaches down more. Soundstage sounds improved, though the LCD-2 has a somewhat closed soundstage by nature so it is a bit hard to tell. While the amp is obviously superior, the colder nature is actually a good counter point to my warmer and smoother Lyr.

The jury is still out on how I feel about the stepped attenuator though it is leaning more towards not liking it. The click is overly loud though I like the precise control. Still torn on this.

PS
Some old school music for young ears.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


It's purty


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It's purty


It is. i really like the blue LED. Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I've been thinking about buying the soloist aswell. It is a nice looking amp. I've just started tube rolling so might wait a couple months and upgrade then. What dac are you using with it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I've been thinking about buying the soloist aswell. It is a nice looking amp. I've just started tube rolling so might wait a couple months and upgrade then. What dac are you using with it?


JDS Labs ODAC currently and quite satisfied with it actually. I might one day upgrade to a Yulong D18 or sell my Soloist for a Conductor.


----------



## SinX7

Is the Fire-Rock FR-H001 headphone stands any good?


----------



## Simca

Bit of a dust magnet, but the picture makes it look worse than it is.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'd love to have a headphone stand if I didn't have electrostatics and had the desk space.







I don't really like how chintzy many of them look though.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a dust magnet, but the picture makes it look worse than it is.


love that stand which one is it? i was about to buy a brainwavez one despite the crappy laser etched logo, then i saw yours i like the black better!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> love that stand which one is it? i was about to buy a brainwavez one despite the crappy laser etched logo, then i saw yours i like the black better!!


I believe she imported it from Asia through eBay.


----------



## Simca

Correct.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of a dust magnet, but the picture makes it look worse than it is.


I may end up buying one of these via ebay as well! The cheapest one I could find was $29.99 with free shipping, how much did you pay for yours?


----------



## Simca

That's the exact one I bought. They sent me the first one in white, but they said I could keep it and shipped me the appropriate black one as well.


----------



## SinX7

Hey everyone! I'm in the market of getting another headphone. I'm interested in the DT990's atm.

For those who have or tried it, how is the sound? Is it comfortable? I loved the Q701's, so I'm looking for something similar while I try out other headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Used HD600s

I see you trying to sell my headphones for a profit, I know you can afford them


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm in the market of getting another headphone. I'm interested in the DT990's atm.
> 
> For those who have or tried it, how is the sound? Is it comfortable? I loved the Q701's, so I'm looking for something similar while I try out other headphones.


The comfort is the same as with DT770 and all the other DTXXX models. Heaven (Pro maybe has a little too much clamping force at first).


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey everyone! I'm in the market of getting another headphone. I'm interested in the DT990's atm.
> 
> For those who have or tried it, how is the sound? Is it comfortable? I loved the Q701's, so I'm looking for something similar while I try out other headphones.


Beyerdynamic headphones usually fare excellent in comfort, and the DT990 is no exception. There's a slight clamping force at first for the Pro version, but over time it disappears and you won't notice them much on your head while wearing them.

Sound-wise, the DT990 is definitely on the bright side of neutral, with emphasized treble (some would say grating and peaky, I call it sharp and detailed) as well as having great bass extension for an open headphone. It's not as prominent or boomy as the DT770 Pro 80, but what it has is deep, rumbling sub-bass. It's best to pair it with a warm source such as a tube amp to tame the highs as well as bring out the mids more, which is usually less emphasized due to Beyer's smiley face sound signature.

I would call the DT990 "fun" headphones that perform well in most genres like pop, electronic and rock music but if you're looking for neutrality, then go with the flatter DT880 or the Sennheiser HD600/650.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wouldn't say the DT 990 has great sub-bass. It's got a bumped up midbass and starts sloping down below 100Hz.

Then again I think looking for subbass in headphones is silly.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> JDS Labs ODAC currently and quite satisfied with it actually. I might one day upgrade to a Yulong D18 or sell my Soloist for a Conductor.


If you sell the soloist ill buy it lol
I really would like to upgrade from the little dot mk3, don't get me wrong its a nice amp and tube rolling is fun but I've always wanted the soloist or the conductor sl.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> If you sell the soloist ill buy it lol
> I really would like to upgrade from the little dot mk3, don't get me wrong its a nice amp and tube rolling is fun but I've always wanted the soloist or the conductor sl.


ANd I've been tempted to buy a littledot...just no idea if I need one or not lol
I don't use my headphones enough with my PC to justify the purchase


----------



## hatrix216




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> If you sell the soloist ill buy it lol
> I really would like to upgrade from the little dot mk3, don't get me wrong its a nice amp and tube rolling is fun but I've always wanted the soloist or the conductor sl.


Will definitely keep your offer in mind.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I wouldn't say the DT 990 has great sub-bass. It's got a bumped up midbass and starts sloping down below 100Hz.
> 
> Then again I think looking for subbass in headphones is silly.


Well the midbass is much more apparent in the DT770 which sort of muddies the midrange so I promptly returned it. While the DT990 still has a bumped midbass, it isn't as bad as in the 770 and it actually extends much deeper which I like.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I find the beyers dont have a defining characteristic and are a bit boring. Grado, sennheiser, akg all have distinction and offer something.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I find the beyers dont have a defining characteristic and are a bit boring. Grado, sennheiser, akg all have distinction and offer something.


To me Beyerdynamic does have a sound signature, which is primarily boosted treble andbass with slightly recessed midrange, giving off that smiley face frequency response.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I find the beyers dont have a defining characteristic and are a bit boring. Grado, sennheiser, akg all have distinction and offer something.
> 
> 
> 
> To me Beyerdynamic does have a sound signature, which is primarily boosted treble andbass with slightly recessed midrange, giving off that smiley face frequency response.
Click to expand...

Which I wouldn't like. Balanced or nothing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> I find the beyers dont have a defining characteristic and are a bit boring. Grado, sennheiser, akg all have distinction and offer something.


I'm surprised of all those, you found the Beyers to lack a 'defining characteristic'.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I've auditioned a lot of Sennheisers and a pair of grados, and my much cheaper DT770's might lack in clarity to a small degree, but they are not lacking in warmth, a slight smile-sound response, and extreme dynamics when EQed (they respond better than any other headphones or speakers that I've tried to EQ.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> To me Beyerdynamic does have a sound signature, which is primarily boosted treble andbass with slightly recessed midrange, giving off that smiley face frequency response.


That's not a Beyer sound signature.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's not a Beyer sound signature.


Well that's my take on the DT series, since I've heard the 770, 880 and 990. The 880 is the most neutral of the trio, comparable to the HD600/650. I really can't speak for the Tesla family though, so maybe the Beyer sound signature has changed with its introduction.


----------



## TheNegotiator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well that's my take on the DT series, since I've heard the 770, 880 and 990. The 880 is the most neutral of the trio, comparable to the HD600/650. I really can't speak for the Tesla family though, so maybe the Beyer sound signature has changed with its introduction.


I agree. My DT990's are certainly not neutral.


----------



## mikeaj

I think a bunch of their popular models out of the Tesla range, Custom One Pro, DT 250, DT 23x, DT 1350, etc. (and plenty of the in-ears? don't know about them) are not like that. Not to mention the DT 880 (mostly).

Anyway, not like it applies to every model, and others' headphones have this too, but I thought the Beyer defining characteristic was the ~8-9 kHz treble spike. But I guess that's not something you really hear unless you're sensitive to it or are looking out for it or explicitly testing that.


----------



## jjsoviet

Look what decided to drop by


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Look what decided to drop by


Beautiful! Can we expect a review?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Beautiful! Can we expect a review?


Hopefully within the week









First impressions:

- Sound is definitely refined from top to bottom compared to the MKI and the gain switch makes it easy to drive power-hungry headphones
- Larger soundstage while the vocals become slightly more upfront, which is great for better engagement with the music
- Aluminum body feels classier, albeit larger in terms of width and thickness


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hopefully within the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> - Sound is definitely refined from top to bottom compared to the MKI and the gain switch makes it easy to drive power-hungry headphones
> - Larger soundstage while the vocals become slightly more upfront, which is great for better engagement with the music
> - Aluminum body feels classier, albeit larger in terms of width and thickness


Cool deal! Are you keeping the Rx?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cool deal! Are you keeping the Rx?


Well, considering that I'm pretty happy with the MKII already, I am ready to let go of the Rx.









Gonna sell it for $120 shipped (lots of scratches due to previous owners easily devalued it), and if people here are interested in the amp I could put up a classified here first.


----------



## jjsoviet

Anyone want it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well, considering that I'm pretty happy with the MKII already, I am ready to let go of the Rx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna sell it for $120 shipped (lots of scratches due to previous owners easily devalued it), and if people here are interested in the amp I could put up a classified here first.


Updated the member list for your new amp entry. Let me know when you want to remove the Rx.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Updated the member list for your new amp entry. Let me know when you want to remove the Rx.


Thank you very much! You can remove the Rx MKI since I'm gonna sell these later today.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thank you very much! You can remove the Rx MKI since I'm gonna sell these later today.


No problem and done.


----------



## Tman5293

I think I'm going to die of anticipation guys. My T90s are coming today and UPS is taking their sweet time delivering them!









I can't handle all this excitement!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I think I'm going to die of anticipation guys. My T90s are coming today and UPS is taking their sweet time delivering them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't handle all this excitement!


My anxiety levels blow through the roof when I have to wait for these guys to deliver. And I am always the last one every time! With FedEx, by noon its in front of my doorstep.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> My anxiety levels blow through the roof when I have to wait for these guys to deliver. And I am always the last one every time! With FedEx, by noon its in front of my doorstep.


I personally don't even use USPS anymore. Too many issues with them; scratched off ("lost") custom paperwork, computer that disappeared for 3 weeks because the label was torn off, packages that look like they got to me on the back of a wagon, packages that looked like they were kicked across the country, and packages that looked like the football team ran out of balls and decided to use packages. Only use Fedex for personal shipping and for receiving from stores, Fedex and UPS.

Also currently talking with a mod about what gallery options are available so I can create a gallery thread for us and 7 days before the freebie thread launches.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> My anxiety levels blow through the roof when I have to wait for these guys to deliver. And I am always the last one every time! With FedEx, by noon its in front of my doorstep.


I have the exact same trouble with UPS. They usually don't deliver till late afternoon and Fedex is always here by noon. UPS is terribly slow.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have the exact same trouble with UPS. They usually don't deliver till late afternoon and Fedex is always here by noon. UPS is terribly slow.


At my old place UPS would never deliver before 5pm. Got lots of 7PM deliveries.

I've had UPS mix up the labels on a package before... got a bunch of books instead of my radeon 2900. Was not happy with that







. They did manage to get me my package eventually though, and presumably got the books to whatever bookstore (was 20 copies of the same book).


----------



## hatlesschimp

I cant decide between buying the Grado Ps1000s or a 2 speaker setup between 1k - 2.5k. I all ready have HD800s that I love but sometimes I feel the need for the grados. Would i be able to get a respectable 2 speaker setup for under 2.5k. This 7.2 muteki is killing me. I dont know what ive done wrong but no 7.2 surround anymore. Im thinking its since I upgraded to the titans something has happened in the drivers? But everything is installed correctly.


----------



## jjsoviet

The DT990 is certainly a great pair, but I may sell it just to explore more options. Currently looking at the more "neutral" Alessandro MS-2i, which I've heard is mellower and more balanced than the Grado SR325i.


----------



## Tman5293

They're here!!!!!























I'll post some pictures later. My initial impression is that they're amazing. The soundstage and level of detail are astounding. I am absolutely blown away!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> They're here!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post some pictures later. My initial impression is that they're amazing. The soundstage and level of detail are astounding. I am absolutely blown away!


Glad you are enjoying them! Do you notice any differences going from your FiiO amp to your Schiit stack?


----------



## Alex132

I wish I could get O2/Schiit here ;_;

they're such awesome little things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I wish I could get O2/Schiit here ;_;
> 
> they're such awesome little things.


Where do you live?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad you are enjoying them! Do you notice any differences going from your FiiO amp to your Schiit stack?


Of course I did. The Schiit stack has a much high level of detail. when I listen the FiiO now it sounds almost muddy in comparison.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I wish I could get O2/Schiit here ;_;
> 
> they're such awesome little things.
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you live?
Click to expand...

south africa, the land of everything is goddamn expensive.


----------



## Tman5293

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjsoviet

I am thinking of just going all-out and splurging all my birthday money on a headphone. Any thoughts on a $300-400 headphone that can do well with rock and electronic music?

I suspect the contenders would be the HD600/650, HE-400, SR325i, MS-2i, among others.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I am thinking of just going all-out and splurging all my birthday money on a headphone. Any thoughts on a $300-400 headphone that can do well with rock and electronic music?
> 
> I suspect the contenders would be the HD600/650, HE-400, SR325i, MS-2i, among others.


- Ultrasone Pro 750
- HiFiMAN HE400


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Ultrasone Pro 750
> - HiFiMAN HE400


This.

Beware that the Ultrasone's are very 'in your head' sounding. HD 650s can suffice for EDM, as I like them, and I even love them for Rock. In the end, the HD 600 are better specifically for rock, but if you want any type of enjoyment on EDM, avoid all of those except the HE-400.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This.
> 
> Beware that the Ultrasone's are very 'in your head' sounding. HD 650s can suffice for EDM, as I like them, and I even love them for Rock. In the end, the HD 600 are better specifically for rock, but if you want any type of enjoyment on EDM, avoid all of those except the HE-400.


I see. So most likely I'm looking at the HE-400 and the Senn HD600/650. I'm not really asking for a headphone that's specifically geared for those specific genres, it just has to do well in them; my library is rather diverse after all with 80's rock, modern pop, orchestral, jazz and vocal music as well.


----------



## pez

I recently found a 'jazz, rockabilly, blues' group that I really like and they shine on the HD 650. I think EDM sounds good on the HD 650 as well, but I think it's more up to the sound signature that you prefer. It's a great all-rounder, but for your needs, the HE-400 may be a bit more suitable.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I recently found a 'jazz, rockabilly, blues' group that I really like and they shine on the HD 650. I think EDM sounds good on the HD 650 as well, but I think it's more up to the sound signature that you prefer. It's a great all-rounder, but for your needs, the HE-400 may be a bit more suitable.


True.

My only concern is that my desktop setup may not be the best for the HE-400, which I've read is known for being really efficient. My Little Dot MKIII may be better matched for higher impedance headphones, like the Sennheiser HD600 and HD650.

Also I've been a Senny guy for a long time - HD238, HD555, HD25-1 II are among my previous headphones so I know its house sound. Also listened briefly to the HD600 to determine that its sound signature is to my liking.


----------



## Tman5293

So after a couple hours of alone time with the T90 here's my opinion of them so far:

The level of detail and soundstage are both incredible. They really project exactly whats in the music. They are mostly neutral but I have noticed very good treble and bass/sub bass response with a slight dip in the upper mids. They reach way down into the sub bass frequencies and really pull those sounds out. Acoustic tracks really benefit from the 9-10Khz treble spike that they have.

Overall they just sound amazing. One review that I read called them baby T1s and since I've listened to the T1 I can say that they definitely live up to that name. In fact they are so close that if someone was looking to buy the T1 I might tell them to save some money and get the T90 instead. They really do hold their own against the more expensive headphones I've heard.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think the T90 (as well as virtually all of the Tesla line) would be even more competitive if they fixed this problem:


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think the T90 (as well as virtually all of the Tesla line) would be even more competitive if they fixed this problem:


I'm not sure what problem you're referring to here. All I see is a T90 with one of the ear cups opened up.


----------



## friend'scatdied

There's no real dampening to speak of.


----------



## Aaranu

I got my HE-500s today. Got to do some burn in but i think i like my HD800s more.. Dont know what i was expecting hahe but im glad i have them in my collection.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally don't even use USPS anymore. Too many issues with them; scratched off ("lost") custom paperwork, computer that disappeared for 3 weeks because the label was torn off, packages that look like they got to me on the back of a wagon, packages that looked like they were kicked across the country, and packages that looked like the football team ran out of balls and decided to use packages. Only use Fedex for personal shipping and for receiving from stores, Fedex and UPS.
> 
> Also currently talking with a mod about what gallery options are available so I can create a gallery thread for us and 7 days before the freebie thread launches.


Hmm just in time till I get my DSLR in and take some real photos of my cans.


----------



## ohhgourami

Been enjoying my new amp all week













I have pretty much reached the end of the line until a true upgrade to the HE-6 comes along.


----------



## Tman5293

Hey guys what happens if my entire music library is MP3 but I suddenly wanted it to be FLAC?

I have a feeling I'm not going to like the answer to this question...........................


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Hey guys what happens if my entire music library is MP3 but I suddenly wanted it to be FLAC?
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going to like the answer to this question...........................


Taking the legal route, buy it digitally. Not through Amazon though as they only sell MP3s. Depending on the music, you can also check out Bandcamp for FLAC albums.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Hey guys what happens if my entire music library is MP3 but I suddenly wanted it to be FLAC?
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going to like the answer to this question...........................


You definitely won't. You will have to "reacquire" your library in FLAC. Not too difficult but tedious.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Hey guys what happens if my entire music library is MP3 but I suddenly wanted it to be FLAC?
> 
> I have a feeling I'm not going to like the answer to this question...........................


If you bought CD's, just rip them to flac. Otherwise, you will have to buy CDs or find an online store with flacs of your songs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> south africa, the land of everything is goddamn expensive.


I live in England and I could buy them and then post them to you, no idea about postage costs but that could be an option for you


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I live in England and I could buy them and then post them to you, no idea about postage costs but that could be an option for you


This is promising. How much does the Schiit Magni + Modi cost in the UK?


----------



## phillyd

Awesome group buy for a headphone stand.
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fsa-headphone-stand


----------



## Tiihokatti

Did some modding to my Superlux HD681Evo.
The headband was a little too small and the rubberband that was used to adjust it was way too thick and hard, so I made a new headband!


I used my DT-770 headband as a model for the new one:


Now it's almost as comfy as the DT-770









PS: Can you add my headphones to the member list?


----------



## Gregaroon

Is there a newer version of the headset buying guide? Because I am not sure if you can buy all of those headphones anymore, unless used, and also there is newer stuff that has come out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> This is promising. How much does the Schiit Magni + Modi cost in the UK?


absolutely no idea. Google UK it, and see what you find









In other news:
First ever comply foam headphones have been released. Comply make the foam pads.
I'll see if I can get a pair for review, I'm intrigued!


----------



## jjsoviet

Gah, I don't think my Little Dot MKIII will match up well with the HE-400. Planars require current while tube amps mostly supply voltage, so solid state amps are more suited for them


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Gah, I don't think my Little Dot MKIII will match up well with the HE-400. Planars require current while tube amps mostly supply voltage, so solid state amps are more suited for them


Depends on the tubes / amp / configuration / performance you're expecting.

For the record, HE-400 isn't exactly the HE-6. They're actually shouldn't be much different from Grados in terms of sensitivity.

I don't know if this is true, but Little Dot's specs list 100 mW into 32 ohms and 300 mW into 120 ohms. Capability into HE-400 should be at least 100 mW, which would produce around 115 dB SPL, which would be really loud.

Sure, those levels could be exaggerated or represent some very high levels of distortion (for an amp), but you'll hardly be wanting to go there very much. Also, the HE-400 itself isn't the cleanest headphone with respect to midrange distortion anyway.

If you like the amp, don't let that keep you from trying another headphone based on vague generalities that don't actually even much apply here. It could be that you'll like the sound... or maybe not.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Depends on the tubes / amp / configuration / performance you're expecting.
> 
> For the record, HE-400 isn't exactly the HE-6. They're actually shouldn't be much different from Grados in terms of sensitivity.
> 
> I don't know if this is true, but Little Dot's specs list 100 mW into 32 ohms and 300 mW into 120 ohms. Capability into HE-400 should be at least 100 mW, which would produce around 115 dB SPL, which would be really loud.
> 
> Sure, those levels could be exaggerated or represent some very high levels of distortion (for an amp), but you'll hardly be wanting to go there very much. Also, the HE-400 itself isn't the cleanest headphone with respect to midrange distortion anyway.
> 
> If you like the amp, don't let that keep you from trying another headphone based on vague generalities that don't actually even much apply here. It could be that you'll like the sound... or maybe not.


Hmm, maybe you're right! I should trust my ears and not the spec sheet more









But of course I'm still cautious about spending money for something that I may not like, either due to sound signature or synergy with my setup. So is it worth it to just buy it from HiFiMAN directly to take advantage of its return policy, or should I rather save and opt for used HE-400's up for sale?


----------



## Tman5293

So guys I think I'm going to return the T90 and get the HD 650 like I had originally planned. I can't handle the ridiculous treble response these have. It's sharp and grating. Really stings the ears. I don't think any amount of burn in will help them. They really do have a great soundstage and the detail is fantastic but they are just so bright I can't take it. I can't even listen to my Electronic playlist with them it's so bad. I shouldn't have to EQ the treble down just make them bearable, which I've been having to do.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So guys I think I'm going to return the T90 and get the HD 650 like I had originally planned. I can't handle the ridiculous treble response these have. It's sharp and grating. Really stings the ears. I don't think any amount of burn in will help them. They really do have a great soundstage and the detail is fantastic but they are just so bright I can't take it. I can't even listen to my Electronic playlist with them it's so bad. I shouldn't have to EQ the treble down just make them bearable, which I've been having to do.


How about an Audeze LCD-2? *nudge nudge wink wink*


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How about an Audeze LCD-2? *nudge nudge wink wink*


That's only twice my budget.









But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's only twice my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


I was just kidding around. In all seriousness however, the HD650 is a great pair of headphones. I really liked it. You will definitely like it!


----------



## jjsoviet

On second thought the HD600 or 650 are the "safer" choices I could go for if ever the HE-400 isn't to my liking.

Decisions decisions









Also up for consideration is the Beyer DT880. Many say it's a strong contender for the HD600/650 for much less and still has that treble sparkle I'm looking for. Some used 600-ohm models sell for less than $300.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's only twice my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're willing to donate a pair I'd be happy to take them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


How about the HE-500?

They can be found used for as little as 475, but generally can be found for 500 flat.

If you still decide to go with the HD650s, be warned. If you have a brighter amp, the HD650s are decent. If you have a neutral or dark/warm amp, the HD600s have the edge IMO.

You could also do something fancy and try to find some stax lambda pros or some 404s.

The LCD2s can also be had for 700-800 bucks. So maybe you want to just save a bit more and go for the gold.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's only twice my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


Sorry guys, every time I try and download a game or something, my internet goes nuts and multi posts on my behalf.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sorry guys, every time I try and download a game or something, my internet goes nuts and multi posts on my behalf.


You spend hundreds on headphones, but still use poverty internet? U wot m8?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> You spend hundreds on headphones, but still use poverty internet? U wot m8?


We can only get DSL where we live. I mean I guess we could get satellite internet, but it rains all the time here...sooooo....yeah.

Don't worry though. Friday I move into my new apartment. Free student internet with about 100 times faster speeds than I have now.


----------



## Alex132

Thinking about buying the Magni (importing it really).

Now, I wonder:

Is the Magni's power supply able to switch between 240v and 110v? (I have the physical adapters, but no voltage adapters)
How is the Modi as a DAC? Is it better than my DX?

Each are roughly ~$180 here. So, I dont want to spend $180 more if my DX basically as good as the Modi.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thinking about buying the Magni (importing it really).
> 
> Now, I wonder:
> 
> Is the Magni's power supply able to switch between 240v and 110v? (I have the physical adapters, but no voltage adapters)
> How is the Modi as a DAC? Is it better than my DX?
> 
> Each are roughly ~$180 here. So, I dont want to spend $180 more if my DX basically as good as the Modi.


Physical adapter of what? edit: oh wait, probably just talking about plugs

Magni cannot switch. What's onboard is nothing fancy: just diodes (or similar), caps, linear voltage regulators. You need a wall adapter, something with around 16V AC (note: not DC... you're looking at a transformer really). Slightly over and maybe slightly under are probably okay for the voltage. The stock adapter is rated for 500 mA, so I wouldn't go under that, but possibly a bit under there could be okay.

Getting a step-down part for ~110V appliances and using the stock adapter is probably cheaper and easier. Though I think in some regions, some resellers are packing adapters that work on ~240V.

If you have no issues with interference, drivers, or hardware dying with the DX, it should be decent enough and produce a cleaner signal than most audiophile gear. There is an audiophile bias towards shiny boxes though. With respect to sound quality differences people here, we're sailing deep into YMMV waters, partially because practically nobody does fair comparisons between their gear. Personally, I wouldn't bother, but I usually say that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thinking about buying the Magni (importing it really).
> 
> Now, I wonder:
> 
> Is the Magni's power supply able to switch between 240v and 110v? (I have the physical adapters, but no voltage adapters)
> How is the Modi as a DAC? Is it better than my DX?
> 
> Each are roughly ~$180 here. So, I dont want to spend $180 more if my DX basically as good as the Modi.


Where is "here" exactly?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thinking about buying the Magni (importing it really).
> 
> Now, I wonder:
> 
> Is the Magni's power supply able to switch between 240v and 110v? (I have the physical adapters, but no voltage adapters)
> How is the Modi as a DAC? Is it better than my DX?
> 
> Each are roughly ~$180 here. So, I dont want to spend $180 more if my DX basically as good as the Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> Physical adapter of what? edit: oh wait, probably just talking about plugs
> 
> Magni cannot switch. What's onboard is nothing fancy: just diodes (or similar), caps, linear voltage regulators. You need a wall adapter, something with around 16V AC (note: not DC... you're looking at a transformer really). Slightly over and maybe slightly under are probably okay for the voltage. The stock adapter is rated for 500 mA, so I wouldn't go under that, but possibly a bit under there could be okay.
> 
> Getting a step-down part for ~110V appliances and using the stock adapter is probably cheaper and easier. Though I think in some regions, some resellers are packing adapters that work on ~240V.
> 
> If you have no issues with interference, drivers, or hardware dying with the DX, it should be decent enough and produce a cleaner signal than most audiophile gear. There is an audiophile bias towards shiny boxes though. With respect to sound quality differences people here, we're sailing deep into YMMV waters, partially because practically nobody does fair comparisons between their gear. Personally, I wouldn't bother, but I usually say that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, just looks like I will have to get a voltage step down, from 240v AC to 110v AC. And then use the Magni PSU adapter.
Kinda strange seeing as how almost any of the devices I got from the USA/CA have PSUs that work on either 110 or 240, I thought it was just a standard these days.

I mean, worst comes to worst. I order it, and then read on the unit what voltage it can take before doing anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Thinking about buying the Magni (importing it really).
> 
> Now, I wonder:
> 
> Is the Magni's power supply able to switch between 240v and 110v? (I have the physical adapters, but no voltage adapters)
> How is the Modi as a DAC? Is it better than my DX?
> 
> Each are roughly ~$180 here. So, I dont want to spend $180 more if my DX basically as good as the Modi.
> 
> 
> 
> Where is "here" exactly?
Click to expand...

South Africa. 240v AC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I would conjecture that the perceived problems with the T90 might be a function of the issue I pointed out earlier.

I'd go with the HD 600 if it was too bright.

The HD 600 and DT 880 continue to be my favorite middle-of-the-road headphones by no small margin.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, just looks like I will have to get a voltage step down, from 240v AC to 110v AC. And then use the Magni PSU adapter.
> Kinda strange seeing as how almost any of the devices I got from the USA/CA have PSUs that work on either 110 or 240, I thought it was just a standard these days.


As for why...

A lot of those devices you may be referring to just need a single voltage (here we need two) and don't mind some more noise on the power supply rails (switched-mode designs more palatable). Most of these are some kind of switched-mode power supplies with DC outputs.

The bulk of the power supply in the Magni is inside the amp. The wallwart is just the transformer. It's done this way for some combination of cost savings and better performance.

A lot of audio amplifiers put the transformer inside the chassis and run a normal AC power cord from the wall to the input. A lot of these have separate SKUs for ~115V and ~230V regions, though some use a switch and some mechanism of using half/all the turns of the transformer (or a different transformer) as appropriate to get the correct voltage.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, just looks like I will have to get a voltage step down, from 240v AC to 110v AC. And then use the Magni PSU adapter.
> Kinda strange seeing as how almost any of the devices I got from the USA/CA have PSUs that work on either 110 or 240, I thought it was just a standard these days.
> 
> 
> 
> As for why...
> 
> A lot of those devices you may be referring to just need a single voltage (here we need two) and don't mind some more noise on the power supply rails (switched-mode designs more palatable). Most of these are some kind of switched-mode power supplies with DC outputs.
> 
> The bulk of the power supply in the Magni is inside the amp. The wallwart is just the transformer. It's done this way for some combination of cost savings and better performance.
> 
> A lot of audio amplifiers put the transformer inside the chassis and run a normal AC power cord from the wall to the input. A lot of these have separate SKUs for ~115V and ~230V regions, though some use a switch and some mechanism of using half/all the turns of the transformer (or a different transformer) as appropriate to get the correct voltage.
Click to expand...

eugh, so it's looking not feasible to get one then?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> eugh, so it's looking not feasible to get one then?


No, it's easily possible to get an adapter that outputs 16V AC from 240 V AC mains. Also possible to use a step-down part to use ~110V electronics on ~240V mains. The amp doesn't care how it's getting it's ~16V AC input. The electricity has been through so many transformers already on the way to your home; an extra step of ~240V -> ~120V (and then ~120V -> ~16V) is no big deal.

That blurb was just an explanation _why_ this stuff (like a lot of audio gear) doesn't automatically support the whole range of home wall voltages across the world... why it's not "a standard" and so on.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I would conjecture that the perceived problems with the T90 might be a function of the issue I pointed out earlier.
> 
> I'd go with the HD 600 if it was too bright.
> 
> The HD 600 and DT 880 continue to be my favorite middle-of-the-road headphones by no small margin.


There is a Head-Fi listing for a couple of DT880 600 ohm versions, one of them with a balanced recable for a reasonable $235 even.

Even if I have the DT990, I'm still interested at how the 880 compares to the HD600 since it's another can I'm looking at if the HE-400 is out of reach.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's only twice my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


Why not HE-500s? They can be had ~$500 and they are miles better than the HD650. That extra goes a long long way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> There is a Head-Fi listing for a couple of DT880 600 ohm versions, one of them with a balanced recable for a reasonable $235 even.
> 
> Even if I have the DT990, I'm still interested at how the 880 compares to the HD600 since it's another can I'm looking at if the HE-400 is out of reach.


DT880 vs HD600 depends on how much you value your mids vs highs. DT880s still have a V-shaped sound signature but the HD600 has rolled off treble (plus a bit of a veil).

I hope that helps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's only twice my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously I think that $600 is probably my limit as far as how much I can spend on headphones. The T90 made me realize that I absolutely must have dark headphones.


Curious, but have you separated your system to make sure it's not solely on the headphones? The Magni + Modi combo is fairly bright and I found it rather unpleasant when paired with certain headphones. Try your system unamped with headphones, and then try it with just amp and headphones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> We can only get DSL where we live. I mean I guess we could get satellite internet, but it rains all the time here...sooooo....yeah.
> 
> Don't worry though. Friday I move into my new apartment. Free student internet with about 100 times faster speeds than I have now.


Boy, do I miss student internet. IIRC, ours was pushing 50 down, 70 up. Upload speeds were randomly higher all the time than download.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious, but have you separated your system to make sure it's not solely on the headphones? The Magni + Modi combo is fairly bright and I found it rather unpleasant when paired with certain headphones. Try your system unamped with headphones, and then try it with just amp and headphones
> 
> Boy, do I miss student internet. IIRC, ours was pushing 50 down, 70 up. Upload speeds were randomly higher all the time than download.


@ ohhgourami: The HD600/650 is a totally different headphone than the HE-500. I do like the HE-500 better, but it still has some problems. They are a bit heavy, and at times can be uncomfortable. They can also have a really bizarre sound signature with certain songs. For instance, classic rock seems to have almost a repressed sound. IDK how to describe it.

The HE-500 sounds better when everything harmonizes right, but if the person looking for headphones has a problem with the weight, or the sound signature, he might prefer the HD600s. Obviously the roles can be reversed. I just want to point out that the HE-500s aren't necessarily for everyone.

I agree with pez to see if it is your amp that are making the higher sounds a bit harsh.

---

Pez................TUBE AMP + HD600 AND SELL YOUR 650S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ ohhgourami: The HD600/650 is a totally different headphone than the HE-500. I do like the HE-500 better, but it still has some problems. They are a bit heavy, and at times can be uncomfortable. They can also have a really bizarre sound signature with certain songs. For instance, classic rock seems to have almost a repressed sound. IDK how to describe it.
> 
> The HE-500 sounds better when everything harmonizes right, but if the person looking for headphones has a problem with the weight, or the sound signature, he might prefer the HD600s. Obviously the roles can be reversed. I just want to point out that the HE-500s aren't necessarily for everyone.


Good thing you could provide such insight about the HE-500. I demoed the HE-500 for only a brief amount of time so I have no idea it has such problems nor have I read about this problem on head-fi. But I did notice it was a far superior headphone compared to the HD600/650. The sound signature of the HE-500 is different from the HD600, but I don't think it's that different. Overall, the HE-500 is just a far superior headphone.

I realize the HE-6 are a very heavy headphone compared to others, but I don't find them uncomfortable on my head.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious, but have you separated your system to make sure it's not solely on the headphones? The Magni + Modi combo is fairly bright and I found it rather unpleasant when paired with certain headphones. Try your system unamped with headphones, and then try it with just amp and headphones


I'm in no position to buy a new amp or DAC right now. I want headphones that will cooperate with the gear I already have. I just got the M+M stack and I don't want to replace them any time soon.


----------



## TUDJ

My EQ7s are fixed














The service by Piotr has been great, he received them yesterday, worked on them last night and is sending them back out to me today.

I can't wait to get them back, I've felt lost without them


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> My EQ7s are fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The service by Piotr has been great, he received them yesterday, worked on them last night and is sending them back out to me today.
> 
> I can't wait to get them back, I've felt lost without them










I thought no one owned these anymore! I bought mine 3 years ago when they were the flavor of the month on head-fi, but they are actually very good. They have great mids! They were my first step as an audiophile. I've thought about selling them since I use them so rarely though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> My EQ7s are fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The service by Piotr has been great, he received them yesterday, worked on them last night and is sending them back out to me today.
> 
> I can't wait to get them back, I've felt lost without them


Told you he was good! His a great guy to chat with too.


----------



## Alex132

Eugh finding a good voltage transformer from 240/220v to 110/120v is a PAIN.


----------



## jjsoviet

Welp I am selling my Beyers









I really love it, particularly how sharp and energetic its treble is as well as having excellent bass extension for an open headphone. However, I am missing the midrange with the DT990 - especially at how pushed back the vocals and other instruments are in the mix. Great for rock/metal and electronic, not so much for other genres. Looking for something that's exciting while also being a great all-rounder. Unfortunately I didn't find the DT990 a well-rounded headphone.

So yeah, my top contenders are the HE-400, HD600 and DT880 Premium (600 Ohm).


----------



## hatlesschimp

The ultrasone signature djs are awesome for gaming, especially FPS games like BF3 & Cod. They retail for $1099 AUD but with cash to help negotiate the price you could see them for as low as $800 AUD. They are not just good for gaming but also obviously music they have a nice full rounded bass and good treble and high. They never distort and best thing is you dont need a a DAC to run them although I still plug them into my Ha-160ds but I use them everyday after work to listen to music with my phone using a flac player app and movies on the tablet. So very versatile which helps with justifying the cost of them because you will use them a lot and not just for gaming. Quite often I will unplug the hd800s and use the Sig djs. Explosions will rattle you. Im probably 60:40 between the hd800s and Sig DJs thats how much I rate them.

They have a closed ear can and beautiful soft Ethiopian sheep skin for the pads that stay cool no matter what the temparature. Often I used them on the plane and fall asleep with them on for hours and Ive never had a sore head or been woken up by noise from someone around me. Background noise will totally be cut out to the point people will shout at you whilst gaming and end up having to tap you on the shoulder lol. Often my work mates ask to borrow them from me when we are travelling together. They could not believe their was headphones that were better than Dr dre beats and that they didnt require batteries lol.
Anyways thats enough I could go on and they are totally worth it. They are worth saving for and realistically $900 AUD should be achievable price wise. Dont buy from eBay go into the shop with cash and say its all I have and thats what I want. Cheap DACs and the entry level headphones that need them are not worth it. Because if you do upgrade to a better headphone your governed by the poor dac and cant use them on the run or with other devices without further accessories. Just my 2 cents feel free to flame me.

You can get the ultrasone Sig djs from b&h for $999 in the U.S. Not bad!!!

Here is a YouTube clip review from an expert.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ ohhgourami: The HD600/650 is a totally different headphone than the HE-500. I do like the HE-500 better, but it still has some problems. They are a bit heavy, and at times can be uncomfortable. They can also have a really bizarre sound signature with certain songs. For instance, classic rock seems to have almost a repressed sound. IDK how to describe it.
> 
> The HE-500 sounds better when everything harmonizes right, but if the person looking for headphones has a problem with the weight, or the sound signature, he might prefer the HD600s. Obviously the roles can be reversed. I just want to point out that the HE-500s aren't necessarily for everyone.
> 
> I agree with pez to see if it is your amp that are making the higher sounds a bit harsh.
> 
> ---
> 
> Pez................TUBE AMP + HD600 AND SELL YOUR 650S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


No sir. Even if the Senns got even warmer, I'd still prefer them over the HD 600. The difference in bass is very noticeable between the two. I put the HD 600 back on last night and while I loved them as much as I initially did, they didn't have that extension that the HD 650 offers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm in no position to buy a new amp or DAC right now. I want headphones that will cooperate with the gear I already have. I just got the M+M stack and I don't want to replace them any time soon.


Let's try this again. I didn't say get rid of them. I said determine whether or not it's the fault of the headphone or the amp. This will save you headaches in the long run so you don't end up buying a headphone that you'll hate, that would be otherwise fantastic on a different or better source.

EDIT:

Nvm.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I doubt the bass performance of the HD 650 is significantly different from that of the HD 600 in ways besides amplitude. The design is pretty much identical and they both roll off fairly early.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I doubt the bass performance of the HD 650 is significantly different from that of the HD 600 in ways besides amplitude. The design is pretty much identical and they both roll off fairly early.


The drivers are different and yeah, there is a bass difference, but the amp can really change either of the two headphones and make them either good or bad.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Welp I am selling my Beyers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love it, particularly how sharp and energetic its treble is as well as having excellent bass extension for an open headphone. However, I am missing the midrange with the DT990 - especially at how pushed back the vocals and other instruments are in the mix. Great for rock/metal and electronic, not so much for other genres. Looking for something that's exciting while also being a great all-rounder. Unfortunately I didn't find the DT990 a well-rounded headphone.
> 
> So yeah, my top contenders are the HE-400, HD600 and DT880 Premium (600 Ohm).


That's great, but almost all of those are very different from each other.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's great, but almost all of those are very different from each other.


I know, and I can't decide really :v

The safest bet I can go is the HD600 which does well in many genres, and pez is offering me his pair which is really cool









Then there's that DT880 600 that's running cheap at Head-Fi, and I'm used to the Beyer DT sound that I'm considering that as well.


----------



## Simca

I actually got my DT880s for 180 shipped. Guy was strapped for cash. I ended up selling them for $210..which was silly..could have sold it for $240 probably. I regret it. Was a great headphone.


----------



## jjsoviet

And suddenly a couple of HD650's go on sale for a reasonable price.

I should camp out at the FS section more.


----------



## hatrix216

Picked up a pair of AKG K240 Studios on Saturday. Couldn't be more satisfied for the money. They are excellent sounding paired with my FiiO E17. Very neutral like I want, since they are used in a studio setting (can't really use my monitors + sub at night when people are sleeping).


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> And suddenly a couple of HD650's go on sale for a reasonable price.
> 
> I should camp out at the FS section more.


Where are they been thinking about used versus new for a friend


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Where are they been thinking about used versus new for a friend


Either will do. If you find a really cheap headphones, you can buy new pads and a new cable for cheap to make them "feel" new.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I doubt the bass performance of the HD 650 is significantly different from that of the HD 600 in ways besides amplitude. The design is pretty much identical and they both roll off fairly early.


Not only do they have less roll off, but their bass is a little more prominent as well. Makes all of the difference in some music.


----------



## Tman5293

Does anyone have any opinions on the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000X or the Ultrasone Pro 2900? I've been offered both as trades for my T90 on head-fi. I'm not familiar with either of them so if someone here is, please fill me in.


----------



## Alex132

I still wonder if it's worth purchasing the Modi with the Magni


----------



## phillyd

I'm pretty sure an audioengine D1 is a better deal than an M&M stack.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm pretty sure an audioengine D1 is a better deal than an M&M stack.


im in south africa, so my options are limited... was just wondering the pros and cons of using my DX as a DAC compared to the Modi


----------



## jjsoviet

Still rocking the Gamma-1 DAC made by MisterX on Head-Fi


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> im in south africa, so my options are limited... was just wondering the pros and cons of using my DX as a DAC compared to the Modi


Have you considered keeping the DX as your DAC and upgrading to a tube amp? I hear that the HD 650 is amazing with tube amps.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> im in south africa, so my options are limited... was just wondering the pros and cons of using my DX as a DAC compared to the Modi
> 
> 
> 
> Have you considered keeping the DX as your DAC and upgrading to a tube amp? I hear that the HD 650 is amazing with tube amps.
Click to expand...

like I said, I am purchasing the Magni, and I wonder if the Modi is worth getting over my DX.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Have you considered keeping the DX as your DAC and upgrading to a tube amp? I hear that the HD 650 is amazing with tube amps.


That would be like playing music through molasses. If you like your music very warm then I guess go ahead.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Have you considered keeping the DX as your DAC and upgrading to a tube amp? I hear that the HD 650 is amazing with tube amps.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be like playing music through molasses. If you like your music very warm then I guess go ahead.
Click to expand...

Which part, the DX, or the tube-amp? (I'm guessing the tube amp).

edit-, btw is the Magni a 3.5mm jack or 6.3mm jack? (I really hope 6.3mm







)


----------



## foreign03

I'm using the hd650 and a tube amp I think the combo is magnificent definitely worth trying.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So after three years I've finally sold my SVS subwoofer.

This means I can finally go ahead on Monday and place an order for new HE60 transducers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Which part, the DX, or the tube-amp? (I'm guessing the tube amp).
> 
> edit-, btw is the Magni a 3.5mm jack or 6.3mm jack? (I really hope 6.3mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Magni is a 3.5mm jack. The HD 650 comes with an adapter, however.

I retract that...it's a quarter-inch jack. Don't know why I thought otherwise.


----------



## pangolinman

I picked up a Leckerton Audio UHA-6S mk.ii and I honestly cannot imagine anything else this small doing as much as this little wonder can. I'm sure there is stuff out there that would shut me up, but for a small dac+amp combo to carry around with me and my laptop, I am so goddamn pleased.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pangolinman*
> 
> I picked up a Leckerton Audio UHA-6S mk.ii and I honestly cannot imagine anything else this small doing as much as this little wonder can. I'm sure there is stuff out there that would shut me up, but for a small dac+amp combo to carry around with me and my laptop, I am so goddamn pleased.


What headphones are you running off the amp/dac seems like its a pretty good price fir a portable


----------



## pangolinman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> What headphones are you running off the amp/dac seems like its a pretty good price fir a portable


I usually run either my He-400s or my Westone 3s off of it. I max out the Westones at the peak volume of low gain, and the He-400s somewhere near 75% on high gain.


----------



## Tsar

Well hello everyone. I though some of you might want a HD650 update.

Well for around a month I didn't use them as my ears were playing me up again.
So today I decided to stick them back on and listen to some Sultans of Swing.

They are just as amazing as I remember them being, Just lovely and smooth.

Nice to be back again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I wouldn't gain enough power from my dx for comfortable listening of my d2ks.
More so, the sound quality isn't great vs my oc dac.
So if you're listening to headphones only, I suggest something with an amp integrated. The dx isn't one of those things.


----------



## HPE1000

@TotallyDubbed I might be back lol :/

So, here is what I currently have...


----------



## dpoverlord

I have need of a new soundcard and was leaning towards the Creative Zxr. Then I would need a headset that would take advantage of this sound card. My microphone is on the top of my monitor so it's not "Important" for it to an include a microphone. However, it would be nice if it does.

A wireless headset would be nice... But then would it take advantage of the soundcard, and if I took it out would it still perform? Of course I can do wires if I have to . My motherboard is an ASUS Rampage IV and if I don't get th Creative ZxR would my motherboard suffice? All I do is play games and watch movies, what I need though is a new headset / microphone. My current headset is a beats mixer. I wear glasses and they *KILL* my ears when I wear glasses.

- What I need is a new headset that is comfortable on my ears.
- Will my onboard sound suffice? Or do I need a new soundcard?
- Currently when I use my microphone it does not work well as my speakers are on... So I have to put on the beat mixers which kill my ears.

Headset's I have looked at so far:

1. Astro Gaming A50 wireless gaming headset
- I like the idea of wireless http://www.examiner.com/review/astro-gaming-a50-wireless-gaming-headset-review

2. Razer Tiamat 7.1 Gaming Headset Review
http://www.maximumpc.com/razer_tiamat_71_gaming_headset_review

3. Kraken 7.1
http://www.techhive.com/article/2047134/review-razers-kraken-7-1-headset-delivers-great-virtual-surround-sound-at-a-reasonable-price.html

4. Sennheiser PC 350 SE or PC 363D
http://www.sennheisercommunications.com/comm/home_en.nsf/root/headsets_PCs_gaming_502141

5. Sound Blaster EVO ZXR Wireless ANC
Is this better if I get the Creative ZxR?
Really would like to know your opinion as I want to buy something by tomorrow / Tuesday.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## HPE1000

Look up and see a great headset with mic for around 60 or so.

My go to skype/gaming headset.

All depends on budget though.


----------



## dpoverlord

Budget is 0 - $350


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Budget is 0 - $350


I would either go sennheiser pc360 or beyerdynamics mmx300. The senn pc363d is just a 360 with a USB soundcard which is a waste as the creative soundcard will do a better job. The pc360 mic is decent and for gaming it is pretty good. I've got one and love it nice soundstage and positional cues are great. The bass is neutral so if you like deep bass go for a closed set like the mmx300. I prefer open headsets though. The razer and a few of the others mentioned are meh in comparison to these two. A dedicated soundcard would always provide a benefit as long as your headset can be plugged into it. If you buy a wireless it pretty much renders the soundcard unusable.


----------



## dpoverlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I would either go sennheiser pc360 or beyerdynamics mmx300. The senn pc363d is just a 360 with a USB soundcard which is a waste as the creative soundcard will do a better job. The pc360 mic is decent and for gaming it is pretty good. I've got one and love it nice soundstage and positional cues are great. The bass is neutral so if you like deep bass go for a closed set like the mmx300. I prefer open headsets though. The razer and a few of the others mentioned are meh in comparison to these two. A dedicated soundcard would always provide a benefit as long as your headset can be plugged into it. If you buy a wireless it pretty much renders the soundcard unusable.


So based on this if I may be short a pice slot in case I go for 4 titans ever, would it make sense to find an external sound card which I could attach the headphones to?

Something tells me that I may. Not be able to fit the zxr inside my system. All in one wise I could use the mic on my webcam and go for a really high end headset. I really like the idea of 7.1 surround. What would my choices be then?

Also I went to their site berry dynamic the headsetis 399 if I have NORAD sound will it book? What's the thing with 7.1 like the razer. Are the higher end t70 t70p that much better, curious about the higher end sets now. But again if I can get a good hybrid wireless but corded works too. Drained now from looking.


----------



## foreign03

I used to have 7.1 headsets and I always thought they were good but when I bought the asus stx and a pair of pc360's and a hd650 I was blown away by how good x2 drivers are in Dolby versus the 7.1. I then purchased a external tube amp and dac for music and primarily use the stx and pc360's for gaming. If anything I actually get better positional accuracy during gaming and great detail. Beautiful mids and just a new experience and appreciation of sounds. Since then the 7.1 headsets have sat in the cupboard collecting dust. In your case it might be a little tricky if your pcie slots are all used. Unless you go for external amp/dac but your losing Dolby or creative alternative by doing this. If you get a chance see if you can audition these headsets and make your mind up from there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> @TotallyDubbed I might be back lol :/
> 
> So, here is what I currently have...


So how are you liking the Beyers? As much as you thought you would?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So how are you liking the Beyers? As much as you thought you would?


Yes, they sound much better than the harx700's and are considerably more comfortable, which I thought would be pretty difficult since those already felt nice to wear. I was surprised to see that they were much lighter and smaller than the jvc's also.


----------



## dpoverlord

What about the maddoggs by mr. Speakers?

http://schiit.com/cart/index.php?
main_page=product_info&cPath=0&products_id=13
https://www.mrspeakers.com/
Reviews:
https://www.mrspeakers.com/Mrspeakers-Mad-Dog-
Headphone-in-Media

Or the sony mdr1 or bose setup?

People were mentioning amps if I got that crearive card would that suffice?

Guess wireless or bluetooth does not work. Was really looking forward to sitting far away from the computer using them instead of speakers for movies.

On the other hand someone mentioned the ue9000 Logitech, the Sony Madrid 1RNC and the Bose quiet comfort15.

I am mainly using this for gaming and then movies sometimes music.


----------



## brucethemoose

The Mad Dogs are just heavily modded Fostex T50rps. Not that that's a bad thing, but getting the mad dogs is pointless when you could get 90% of the same sound with t50rps, some cotton, $15 earpads, acoustic foam, a bit of clay, duct tape, and felt (yes I'm being serious)







. That may sound ridiculous, but tr-50ps are basically absurdly amazing headphone drivers stuck in a cheap *** plastic case, so making them amazing is a matter of improving the acoustics of the housing and tuning them to your taste.

They're supposed to be awesome for music, but I have no experience with them personally.

The Asus Xonar ST/STX are the only mainstream soundcards with dedicated headphone amplifier circuitry, but you can snag them for $100 used. Titanium HDs techically don't have one, but are still really good. I hear the tr-50ps are hard to drive, but any decent sound card should be fine.

After digging through thousands of posts, I actually just ordered some tr50ps, modding supplies, and a used xonar ST, and I'll tell you how they turn out if you want


----------



## friend'scatdied

Modding T50RPs isn't that easy. With the exception of the Mad Dog and Paradox, the vast majority of user-modded units I've heard have been pretty bad. Many of them were subjectively worse than the unmodded variety.


----------



## dpoverlord

Thanks guys would I need an amp or would an external or regular sound card work


----------



## Mr.Eiht

Hi gents,
since I bought a xonar ST some weeks ago I thought I replace my old "cheap" headset with something more appropriate.
After some reading (thx OCN for all the funky guides) I would get some Sennheiser (HD 650) or beyerdynamics (DT880/DT990).

I know it might sound strange but the only difficulty that I have with my decision is:
I have a smaller head (but I am not that stupid







).
So I can`t buy a set that would fit a polar bears head.

If anyone one can give me an advise which headphones are not too large - I would be thankful.

PS: I also looked at the Custom PROs from beyerdynamics - since they come with a free microphone I would not have to buy that extra...

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> @TotallyDubbed I might be back lol :/
> 
> So, here is what I currently have...


What do you mean bro?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What do you mean bro?


That I am back to the website, as I said on youtube that I wanted to just quit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That I am back to the website, as I said on youtube that I wanted to just quit.


ah ha yes


----------



## dpoverlord

Perfect,

So I got the Creative ZxR for the 600ohm amp and 1/4" connectors for a high end headset.

I think I have broken it down to these choices if you guys could direct me as to what would connect best, also if I want to use the headphones when I am traveling and not on my computer (Kindle music, phone, laptop, can you direct me to a potential travel mini amp only if I need it?

- K702 anniversary (I loved the review of the K701 and saw he said get the Q701 as its better all around. However, the K702 Anniversary looks like the way to go no?
- Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm
- Philips Fidelio X1
- Mr Speakers Alpha Dog $599 or Mad Dog $399.
- UltraSone Pro 900 Looking online it shows as $600+ http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-BALANCED-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B003XU3R0Y/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377547454&sr=1-6

old choices
Denon D7000 - Discontinued but I really considered getting this alas $600
Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600ohm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just wanted to let you guys know that I won't be nearly as active for the next couple of months due to a family situation. I will still be able to update any entries in a timely fashion and the Freebie up to start tomorrow at 12AM CST is still on, but I will not be posting as much as before for a while.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just wanted to let you guys know that I won't be nearly as active for the next couple of months due to a family situation. I will still be able to update any entries in a timely fashion and the Freebie up to start tomorrow at 12AM CST is still on, but I will not be posting as much as before for a while.


I hope everything is OK brother.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Perfect,
> 
> So I got the Creative ZxR for the 600ohm amp and 1/4" connectors for a high end headset.
> 
> I think I have broken it down to these choices if you guys could direct me as to what would connect best, also if I want to use the headphones when I am traveling and not on my computer (Kindle music, phone, laptop, can you direct me to a potential travel mini amp only if I need it?
> 
> - K702 anniversary (I loved the review of the K701 and saw he said get the Q701 as its better all around. However, the K702 Anniversary looks like the way to go no?
> - Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm
> - Philips Fidelio X1
> - Mr Speakers Alpha Dog $599 or Mad Dog $399.
> - UltraSone Pro 900 Looking online it shows as $600+ http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-BALANCED-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B003XU3R0Y/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377547454&sr=1-6
> 
> old choices
> Denon D7000 - Discontinued but I really considered getting this alas $600
> Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600ohm


Of these:

-K702 Anniversary
- Beyedynamic DT990 600ohm Premium (do not get pros)

You should add the DT880 600ohm Premiums to that list too. DT880s sound more realistic than the DT990. If you insist on the super emphasized bass and treble then go for the DT990.

Don't bother with the Mad Dogs as you don't have the amp to drive these. Plus orthodynamics usually have poor imaging especially when you don't have a powerful amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I hope everything is OK brother.


Things are fine with me personally, but will be otherwise busy with other things. Thanks for your concern, though. It means a lot.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Perfect,
> 
> So I got the Creative ZxR for the 600ohm amp and 1/4" connectors for a high end headset.
> 
> I think I have broken it down to these choices if you guys could direct me as to what would connect best, also if I want to use the headphones when I am traveling and not on my computer (Kindle music, phone, laptop, can you direct me to a potential travel mini amp only if I need it?
> 
> - K702 anniversary (I loved the review of the K701 and saw he said get the Q701 as its better all around. However, the K702 Anniversary looks like the way to go no?
> - Beyerdynamic DT990 600ohm
> - Philips Fidelio X1
> - Mr Speakers Alpha Dog $599 or Mad Dog $399.
> - UltraSone Pro 900 Looking online it shows as $600+ http://www.amazon.com/Ultrasone-PRO-BALANCED-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B003XU3R0Y/ref=sr_1_6?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1377547454&sr=1-6
> 
> old choices
> Denon D7000 - Discontinued but I really considered getting this alas $600
> Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium 600ohm


What are your tastes? Any particular reason you haven't included the HD 600, HD 650, HE-400, HE-500 to your list of possible candidates? Based on Beyer and AKG candidates, I'm guessing you like a more neutral sound, while leaning towards a more 'sparkly' top end?


----------



## dpoverlord

I am using them primarily for gaming, then some movies and music. I ended up buying the AKG anniversary editions today. Good choice?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> I am using them primarily for gaming, then some movies and music. I ended up buying the AKG anniversary editions today. Good choice?


Good choice. From a technical standpoint, the K702, DT880, DT990, HD600, HD650 are all on the same level; trading blows in strengths and weaknesses. They just come in a different flavor to suite individual taste.

Now if you spent $600 on a used pair of HE-500s, it would blow the K702s away, but it's also double price. Not exactly double the performance, but that's not how things work.


----------



## TUDJ

Got the EQ7s back, Piotr's done a great job







Amazing value for money considering the really quick turn around.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> - Beyedynamic DT990 600ohm *Premium (do not get pros)*


Just wondering why you say this. Its been a long time since I have been up on the headphone scene, but from what I remember, the Pros can be had for significantly less and the only differences being the cable used (coiled vs straight) and the clamping force.

Again, I could very much be mistaken


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Got the EQ7s back, Piotr's done a great job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing value for money considering the really quick turn around.


excellent looks great.
Not sure about microphonics (cable noise) though with that type of wire...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> excellent looks great.
> Not sure about microphonics (cable noise) though with that type of wire...


I wear the cable over my ear, cuts it out completely.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> I wear the cable over my ear, cuts it out completely.


it would do -like a lot of earphones that have cable noise - when you put it over your ears - you eliminate the problem. I do it on my FA consonances when I play football.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Birthday freebie thread has LAUNCHED!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422138/freebies-happy-6-years-birthday-ocn-headphone-and-earphone-club


----------



## BradleyW

Deleted.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Sign me up.


Hey welcome! If you are looking to sign up to the club, form is in the original post. If you are looking to sign up for the freebie thread, just make sure your name is in the member list or post a link to your member introductory post prior to the member reset. Again, welcome and glad to have you with us!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Birthday freebie thread has LAUNCHED!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1422138/freebies-happy-6-years-birthday-ocn-headphone-and-earphone-club


I won't enter - but really nice of you to do that!

In other news - I got invited (if I win by popularity) to possibility be flown to Berlin by AKG to the IFA2013 event, of course, if I get to go there, I'll give you guys the latest low-down at the IFA2013 of what new things are on the horizon audio wise!

I HIGHLY doubt I'll win, but it is worth trying


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey guys question.
Really dumb question....
I purchased the Creative Soundblaster Zxr for my computer to power my new AKG K702 65th anniversary headphones. Do I need a portable amp?

Something like the Fio E5 Portable Headphone amplifier? Is that something I need or something like the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc? OR do you think I should be ok?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I won't enter - but really nice of you to do that!
> 
> In other news - I got invited (if I win by popularity) to possibility be flown to Berlin by AKG to the IFA2013 event, of course, if I get to go there, I'll give you guys the latest low-down at the IFA2013 of what new things are on the horizon audio wise!
> 
> I HIGHLY doubt I'll win, but it is worth trying


Thanks and congratulations! Hope you win that trip!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks and congratulations! Hope you win that trip!


thanks man - fingers crossed - but doubt I'll win!
Unfortunately, seems like a gamer-type guy will probably win due to his popularity on Xbox - nothing to do with audio (sigh)
I hate popularity contests!

Oh well


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> Just wondering why you say this. Its been a long time since I have been up on the headphone scene, but from what I remember, the Pros can be had for significantly less and the only differences being the cable used (coiled vs straight) and the clamping force.
> 
> Again, I could very much be mistaken


Same drivers, but different housing. His budget allows for the Premiums so I don't see why he should go for the cheaper, ugly Pros.

Actually all this doesn't matter since Pros only come in 250ohm.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey guys question.
> Really dumb question....
> I purchased the Creative Soundblaster Zxr for my computer to power my new AKG K702 65th anniversary headphones. Do I need a portable amp?
> 
> Something like the Fio E5 Portable Headphone amplifier? Is that something I need or something like the FiiO E12 Mont Blanc? OR do you think I should be ok?


The main selling point of ZxR is the build-in TPA6120 headphone amplifier...
E: Portable amp for travelling? From what I read E5 may be enough.


----------



## GingertronMk1

Sign me up; QC15s and Bose In-Ears. :flamesuit on:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> Sign me up; QC15s and Bose In-Ears. :flamesuit on:


Welcome to our club! Bose is not bad in terms of SQ so I doubt people will flame you.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GingertronMk1*
> 
> Sign me up; QC15s and Bose In-Ears. :flamesuit on:


QC15s are good. I'll flame you cuz you're a ginger though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nop - just their price range, that's what gets me about Bose.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I have a question. I have the chance of getting some Stax lambda pro headphones. that are in fairly new condition for 400.

Do you think it is worth it to sell my HD600s and get an energizer for these headphones?


----------



## Simca

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like some old military equipment or something.


----------



## friend'scatdied

$400 is above average for a Lambda Pro. $350 is closer to a good price for a fully operational pair. The guy who sold me my SRM-T1 sold his LP for $325.

Once you go electrostatic you don't go back to anything. Not electrodynamics, not balanced armatures, not even orthodynamics.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> $400 is above average for a Lambda Pro. $350 is closer to a good price for a fully operational pair. The guy who sold me my SRM-T1 sold his LP for $325.
> 
> Once you go electrostatic you don't go back to anything. Not electrodynamics, not balanced armatures, not even orthodynamics.


K, that is good to know. I am still looking for the lambda nova signature or the 404 limited edition.

If anyone you know has a pair for that cheap, let me know.

@ Simca: Imagine the most comfortable headphone you have ever warn. The looks can be forgiven.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> K, that is good to know. I am still looking for the lambda nova signature or the 404 limited edition.
> 
> If anyone you know has a pair for that cheap, let me know.
> 
> @ Simca: Imagine the most comfortable headphone you have ever warn. The looks can be forgiven.


ya, if it looks ok. Those are the ugliest headphones ever created.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ya, if it looks ok. Those are the ugliest headphones ever created.


Really?


----------



## FiveStarZA

I've had a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pro's for a couple of years now. Not hifi phones by any means, but the clarity is amazing.


----------



## Calbert

Add me to the club, Shure SRH840.

I am looking for portable IEM, I have tried a few of them that are about at a local store.

Based on my preference of the se535 over the other few demo units they have ( some ultrasone, ue, phillips), the guy at the store told me that I will probably not like the other ones they have in store more.

I can get the 535 for ~380USD (rough conversion) and they fit within my budget.

I'd like some suggestion on if it's a decent deal and if there's any alternatives that I might like, as part of me felt that the guy at the store was too lazy to let me try out the rest of the demos they have, although what he told me somewhat make sense.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Really?


I've actually seen one that looks like them at a store once, but it was all black which looked better. It made my day.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Add me to the club, Shure SRH840.
> 
> I am looking for portable IEM, I have tried a few of them that are about at a local store.
> 
> Based on my preference of the se535 over the other few demo units they have ( some ultrasone, ue, phillips), the guy at the store told me that I will probably not like the other ones they have in store more.
> 
> I can get the 535 for ~380USD (rough conversion) and they fit within my budget.
> 
> I'd like some suggestion on if it's a decent deal and if there's any alternatives that I might like, as part of me felt that the guy at the store was too lazy to let me try out the rest of the demos they have, although what he told me somewhat make sense.


Are they the red ones, aka the LEs?

For IEMs, the only ones that really compete with the 535LEs are the Westone 4s. The other option is a custom set, or a set of more expensive flagship pair.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> K, that is good to know. I am still looking for the lambda nova signature or the 404 limited edition.
> 
> If anyone you know has a pair for that cheap, let me know.
> 
> @ Simca: Imagine the most comfortable headphone you have ever warn. The looks can be forgiven.


If I find a LNS or 404LTD for a good price I'll scoop it up and offer it to you at cost + shipping.

After I try it out first of course.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If I find a LNS or 404LTD for a good price I'll scoop it up and offer it to you at cost + shipping.
> 
> After I try it out first of course.


Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Simca

That hat box is the stupidest headphone. The Stax are the ugliest.


----------



## nleksan

New member, thanks for having me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> New member, thanks for having me


Welcome and glad to have you!


----------



## phillyd

My god these things photograph well


----------



## jjsoviet

Indeed the DT series is.


----------



## phillyd

I want 990 pros as well. They seem like great headphones that fit the other side of my tastes.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Are they the red ones, aka the LEs?
> 
> For IEMs, the only ones that really compete with the 535LEs are the Westone 4s. The other option is a custom set, or a set of more expensive flagship pair.


The ones I tried are not the LE. The store also sell the red ones (in a white box) at the same price as the "normal" ones(black box), but they do not have a demo that I can try. I know the LE used a slightly different driver but I have no idea how they compare.

I've tried the Westone 4(can't remember r or s), they are quite nice but felt somewhat weak.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, someone is saying that the member list in OP is a blank white box. Is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys, someone is saying that the member list in OP is a blank white box. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Google briefly messing with the coding, during this brief moment will show up blank. Refresh and try again.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys, someone is saying that the member list in OP is a blank white box. Is anyone else having the same issue?


Working fine for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Working fine for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Google briefly messing with the coding, during this brief moment will show up blank. Refresh and try again.


Good to know. Thanks guys!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yeah it does that sometimes, even on the Antec club, so nothing to be worried about


----------



## HPE1000

I guess I need to update my listing for the club, I resubmitted it but I am not sure if that is how I am supposed to update it.


----------



## Alex132

Still waiting on my Schiit Magni to arrive ._.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In case you guys missed the first announcement, our club's freebie thread to celebrate its 6th birthday has launched:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1422138/freebies-happy-6-years-birthday-ocn-headphone-and-earphone-club


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Enter up guys! Great chance to get some good gear!


----------



## Alex132

I just rest my headphones on my screen









Shipping would be waaaaaaaay to much for me anyways


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Get a banana holder if needs be


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just rest my headphones on my screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping would be waaaaaaaay to much for me anyways


Banana holders, towel holders, and TP holders are all good DIY headphone stands.


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't get how people use the monitor... doesn't the earpad hit the screen and mess it up?

Speaking of ear pads, anyone know a good place/person to get some new pads for my Denon D7000? I don't like aftermarket ones, and my stock ones are getting pretty worn.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't get how people use the monitor... doesn't the earpad hit the screen and mess it up?
> 
> Speaking of ear pads, anyone know a good place/person to get some new pads for my Denon D7000? I don't like aftermarket ones, and my stock ones are getting pretty worn.


Mine always leaned the monitor, made it dirty, or I ended up moving the monitor pulling the headphones off of it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I just keep my DT-770 on the table (or on my head).
But they are pretty tank-like so I guess some more "delicate" headphones would really need some sort of stand.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't get how people use the monitor... doesn't the earpad hit the screen and mess it up?
> 
> Speaking of ear pads, anyone know a good place/person to get some new pads for my Denon D7000? I don't like aftermarket ones, and my stock ones are getting pretty worn.


Cloth pads, not making anything dirty at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I just keep my DT-770 on the table (or on my head).
> But they are pretty tank-like so I guess some more "delicate" headphones would really need some sort of stand.


I HATE anything obstructing my screen. Took me over 3 months to get used to a camera being left at the top of my screen (usually I leave it off the screen) - headphones on the table - couldn't ever do that due to me using my tabbte being accidentally snatched off the table would be horrible for my fragile D2K's.

In other news - I should be getting in some brand new Denon AH-D340's in!
A lower-end model than the D600's, but in the "music maniac" range - really intrigued about these!


----------



## PCModderMike

I've been a creepin for a long time now...








Just filled out the form in the OP, figured I should also post and say HI









I own a pair of Sennheiser PC360's. Not sure if that's considered "good" around here, but it's the first real headset I've ever owned and I really enjoy them.


----------



## Simca




----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Simca

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4667966/nin-audiophile-mastered-version-hesitation-marks

Can't wait for that album to come out.


----------



## xero404

My current setup







. Trying something new with the Philips Fidelio X1 to upgrade from HD555s (that replaced HD280s).



Mad Dogs 3.2 Coming next week for my closed setup and can't wait to hear those too!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero404*
> 
> My current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Trying something new with the Philips Fidelio X1 to upgrade from HD555s (that replaced HD280s).
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Dogs 3.2 Coming next week for my closed setup and can't wait to hear those too!


That is one of the few headphones that I have never heard and have been curious about for quite some time. Any good?


----------



## nleksan

Check out what came with my headphones! :O


----------



## Simca

They look good, but I have a feeling its more Head-Fi mojo witchcraft nonsense.

Those headphones in the wallpaper above me look horrific.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4667966/nin-audiophile-mastered-version-hesitation-marks
> 
> Can't wait for that album to come out.


New pet peeve of mine. Some songs in an album are mastered at a low volume, whilst others are mastered at a higher volume, even with Sound check functions on.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is one of the few headphones that I have never heard and have been curious about for quite some time. Any good?


Definitely great for games and movies on the computer. Super easy to drive too off my iPod and GS3. It is a more bassy can and I need some adjusting coming from HD555s. I was afraid of the head-fi FOTM syndrome that came with these but its doing what what i wanted: a more bass punched open headphone for soundstage for FPS games. Also the comfort (after first owning the vice grips they call the HD280) these velour memory foam pads are like marshmallows on the head. It does just about everything pretty that i'm throwing at it (classical, Hip Hop and Rock) well but definitely won't beat out headphones that are specialized in vocals like the hd650s.

I got them from a massdrop at a lower price so they didn't break the bank. I just hope the Mad Dogs don't spoil the fun and send me into an orthos addiction.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FiveStarZA*
> 
> I've had a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pro's for a couple of years now. Not hifi phones by any means, but the clarity is amazing.


I've tried the 380s a couple times and loved what I heard each time. If I had a reason to own them, or was going to buy a headphone for someone under the $200 price point, they'd be a high contender. They truly do great with anything you can throw at them. Not to mention the bass on them are fantastic.

I got to try (on) a pair of AKG K550s at a Best Buy with a Magnolia Home Theater section. They were hooked up behind the display, so I couldn't properly audition them, but those leather (or pleather) pads are one of the nicest set of pads I've used...second only to the Beyer and Sennheiser velour pads. Even then, they could might only lose to velour because of heat entrapment.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4667966/nin-audiophile-mastered-version-hesitation-marks
> 
> Can't wait for that album to come out.


same


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Can anyone give me an explanation as to why "made for iPhone" earphones don't work with Android.
From what I know and read online - it is to do with the internal soldering of the JACK of the earphone?

Would love some details about that, so I can put that issue to rest.


----------



## phillyd

They do work with android, the volume buttons don't


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They do work with android, the volume buttons don't


well exactly that - why don't the volume keys work - only play/pause does.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just wanted to remind anyone who missed the previous announcements, but the freebie thread is ending today.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well exactly that - why don't the volume keys work - only play/pause does.


The jack connector has different spacing. There are 4 leads and the middle 2 sit a little lower for android. So it doesn't make contact inside the headphone jack. Pretty sure that's why


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> The jack connector has different spacing. There are 4 leads and the middle 2 sit a little lower for android. So it doesn't make contact inside the headphone jack. Pretty sure that's why


I checked the Klipsch S3M's (droid) connection and my FA consonance (iphone) - they seem identical


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I checked the Klipsch S3M's (droid) connection and my FA consonance (iphone) - they seem identical


Probably has to do with what kind of signal it is sending or maybe there is a controller chip in the remote?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Probably has to do with what kind of signal it is sending or maybe there is a controller chip in the remote?


Absolutely no idea myself - that's why I'm asking


----------



## Tsar

Trying to currently buy myself a new Amp/Receiver for a very nice price.

However PayPal has other ideas by throwing up "we're sorry we cannot complete your payment"

For no god damn reason. I am going to put my fist through the wall in a second.

I am so very annoyed right now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely no idea myself - that's why I'm asking


Take it apart and find out.







If you see a chip then chances are iOS uses a different controller. If you don't see a chip, then it is a wiring/spacing difference.


----------



## rAAZ

Hi there everyone.
I'm planning to buy a good set of headphones, by good meaning something a bit more exciting than the sound blaster alpha tactic 3d (the sadly crappy headset I'm using at the moment). Putting up around $260, here where I live (Italy) my best shot seems to be something like Sennheiser HD598, or HD558 for slightly less money to throw.
Buying those, should I look for an amplifier too? And also, I'm running an x-fi xtreme music, is there a way to set up the thing so that I can choose between headphones and speakers without going down behind to jack in and out?

Thank you and saluti da Milano
Pepperoni and Mozzarella


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rAAZ*
> 
> Hi there everyone.
> I'm planning to buy a good set of headphones, by good meaning something a bit more exciting than the sound blaster alpha tactic 3d (the sadly crappy headset I'm using at the moment). Putting up around $260, here where I live (Italy) my best shot seems to be something like Sennheiser HD598, or HD558 for slightly less money to throw.
> Buying those, should I look for an amplifier too? And also, I'm running an x-fi xtreme music, is there a way to set up the thing so that I can choose between headphones and speakers without going down behind to jack in and out?
> 
> Thank you and saluti da Milano
> Pepperoni and Mozzarella


Senns are my favourite nice airy soundstage. Now you can use them without an amp but there is quite a significant boost by using a decent amp/dac. Sure it still works without it but using an amp you get the wow factor and more detail and punch to the sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rAAZ*
> 
> Hi there everyone.
> I'm planning to buy a good set of headphones, by good meaning something a bit more exciting than the sound blaster alpha tactic 3d (the sadly crappy headset I'm using at the moment). Putting up around $260, here where I live (Italy) my best shot seems to be something like Sennheiser HD598, or HD558 for slightly less money to throw.
> Buying those, should I look for an amplifier too? And also, I'm running an x-fi xtreme music, is there a way to set up the thing so that I can choose between headphones and speakers without going down behind to jack in and out?
> 
> Thank you and saluti da Milano
> Pepperoni and Mozzarella


Please answer the following questions:

- Music preference?
- Sound preference?
- Listening priority of music, movies, gaming?
- Closed/Open? If not sure what this means, just tell us if sound isolation is important.
- List of stores you can order/buy from?

As far as your questions:

- You only need amps for high impedance or power headphones, but an amp will almost always make headphones sound better or at least louder.
- With an XtremeMusic, you can hook it up to the front headphones jack. Otherwise, you will have to use an audio switch box. I have an FAQ for the first and we had a freebie for the 2nd.
- Is your speakers surround sound or 2.1?


----------



## rAAZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Senns are my favourite nice airy soundstage. Now you can use them without an amp but there is quite a significant boost by using a decent amp/dac. Sure it still works without it but using an amp *you get the wow factor* and more detail and punch to the sound.


I'm sure going to look for this! Thank you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please answer the following questions:
> 
> - Music preference? *Pop-rock, Post-rock (the sigur ros thing) Indie, Electronic.*
> - Sound preference? *Not sure what you're meaning here! I'm not a big fan of overloaded bass, if that is of any help.*
> - Listening priority of music, movies, gaming? *Music, movies, gaming.*
> - Closed/Open? If not sure what this means, just tell us if sound isolation is important. *I'd say isolated is better!*
> - List of stores you can order/buy from? *Mainly Amazon*
> 
> As far as your questions:
> 
> - You only need amps for high impedance or power headphones, but an amp will almost always make headphones sound better or at least louder.
> - With an XtremeMusic, you can hook it up to the front headphones jack. Otherwise, you will have to use an audio switch box. I have an FAQ for the first and we had a freebie for the 2nd. *Did not know this, can you provide with some link?*
> - Is your speakers surround sound or 2.1?


*It's 5.1, anyway I'm thinking in the medium term to replace it with some better 2.1*

See above in bold! Your help is very much appreciated!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rAAZ*
> 
> I'm sure going to look for this! Thank you
> *It's 5.1, anyway I'm thinking in the medium term to replace it with some better 2.1*
> 
> See above in bold! Your help is very much appreciated!


Since you want closed headphones with booming bass, I recommend the following:

- Beyer DT770 Pro
- Sony XB700
- Ultrasone Pro 750 (this would probably have to be used)

These are going by US pricing however. Not sure what Italy's pricing will be. If those are out of budget, let use know.









Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/80816/solved-x-fi-music-front-panel-connection-anyone#post_825389

Wow that was a blast to the past from when I was still a wee little OCN member.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, as I continue discussing options for an OCN HEC Club Gallery, what guidelines do you guys think we should have?


----------



## nz3777

Can a person get a DECENT set of headphones for $60 dollars or so? I found a pair of Creative-lab Audio headphones over at Micro center so I was wondering how they might sound? I need something that will plug into the Stereo jack Instead of the usb- I also perfer not to use batteries!

How are these-Er force z2 $69.99 ?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Can a person get a DECENT set of headphones for $60 dollars or so? I found a pair of Creative-lab Audio headphones over at Micro center so I was wondering how they might sound? I need something that will plug into the Stereo jack Instead of the usb- I also perfer not to use batteries!


How are these-Er force z2 $69.99 ?

You want headphones or a headset (with mic)?


----------



## HPE1000

You guys think there is any sort of sleeving type or technique that would allow me to sleeve the mic and headphone cable on my jvcs together into a single cable? Just literally wrap them together to make them one cable, not fusing them together or something crazy.

If I could find a way it would be nice because it would make it seem less ghetto rigged together..


----------



## nz3777

I dont like talking to people so just the headphones lol. I mean I perfer text chat instead of voice


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I dont like talking to people so just the headphones lol. I mean I perfer text chat instead of voice


Would you buy used headphones?


----------



## nz3777

Hell if they work ( and there is no sign of EARWAX ) on them I might consider it lol. What did you have something in mind?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Hell if they work ( and there is no sign of EARWAX ) on them I might consider it lol. What did you have something in mind?


You could probably find some used Audio Technica AD700, Grado SR80, and Sony V6 in that price range. It would have to be used though. If you are looking for new, I recommend you saving up to the $100-150 mark which will get you into the entry level quality cans.


----------



## nz3777

Ah no thats WAY outta my range!~ I was willing to spend like 50-75 max they dont have to be anything special iam just looking for something not to annoy my family you know?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ah no thats WAY outta my range!~ I was willing to spend like 50-75 max they dont have to be anything special iam just looking for something not to annoy my family you know?


I definitely understand. The three I mentioned used can drop down into your price range, otherwise you can consider Audio Technica M30 and M40. There are a few Sony MDR-Vx ones that you can find too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Ah no thats WAY outta my range!~ I was willing to spend like 50-75 max they dont have to be anything special iam just looking for something not to annoy my family you know?


Creative aurna live. http://www.amazon.com/Creative-EF0060-Aurvana-Live-Headphones/dp/B000ZJZ7OA'

Pretty nice for the price.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You guys think there is any sort of sleeving type or technique that would allow me to sleeve the mic and headphone cable on my jvcs together into a single cable? Just literally wrap them together to make them one cable, not fusing them together or something crazy.
> 
> If I could find a way it would be nice because it would make it seem less ghetto rigged together..


Re-cable using 6 strands.


----------



## nz3777

What do you guys think about Turtle beach? Iam just curious beacuse it says only for xbox 360 how can I get it to work on the pc? I would perfer to hook them up to my a/v reciver using the standard stereo headphone jack ( the bigger one ) but i think the turtle beach require usb so iam not sure how i can pull that off. Iam using a Optical cable from my a/v reciver to my motherboard, where do i plug in the headphones? Reciver or usb pc?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> What do you guys think about Turtle beach? Iam just curious beacuse it says only for xbox 360 how can I get it to work on the pc? I would perfer to hook them up to my a/v reciver using the standard stereo headphone jack ( the bigger one ) but i think the turtle beach require usb so iam not sure how i can pull that off. Iam using a Optical cable from my a/v reciver to my motherboard, where do i plug in the headphones? Reciver or usb pc?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> What do you guys think about Turtle beach? Iam just curious beacuse it says only for xbox 360 how can I get it to work on the pc? I would perfer to hook them up to my a/v reciver using the standard stereo headphone jack ( the bigger one ) but i think the turtle beach require usb so iam not sure how i can pull that off. Iam using a Optical cable from my a/v reciver to my motherboard, where do i plug in the headphones? Reciver or usb pc?


I never heard a Turtle Beach product that I liked personally. If you are using a receiver, you have digital out to receiver. Your headphones will either hook up to the receiver if it offers headphone jack or the stereo jack of your sound card.

My new Blue Microphone Snowball mic bothers me. First, it was way bigger than I expected. Should have paid more attention to the specs for dimensions. Second, the red light on the TOP pisses me off. I have since covered it with electrical tape. Third, it is like a big eyeball constantly looking at me. It is quite unnerving actually!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My new Blue Microphone Snowball mic bothers me. First, it was way bigger than I expected. Should have paid more attention to the specs for dimensions. Second, the red light on the TOP pisses me off. I have since covered it with electrical tape. Third, it is like a big eyeball constantly looking at me. It is quite unnerving actually!


My friend has the blue snowball and that was his exact description of it. He also put electrical tape on the light.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> My friend has the blue snowball and that was his exact description of it. He also put electrical tape on the light.


Meh whoever designed it with that light there should go back to Practical Designing 101... The fact that it lacks an On/Off switch is even worse.


----------



## Simca

Normally I would feel bad for you, but because I've spoken about how dumb the Snowball is and how many other mic options there are out there, I have no mercy on your soul. I point at you, snicker AND CONDEMN YOU TO ETERNAL SUFFERING WITH YOUR SNOWBALL.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Normally I would feel bad for you, but because I've spoken about how dumb the Snowball is and how many other mic options there are out there, I have no mercy on your soul. I point at you, snicker AND CONDEMN YOU TO ETERNAL SUFFERING WITH YOUR SNOWBALL.


I have a USB Logitech desktop mic, but it causes audio feedback with my roomate's mic, which is the same one. What other mics would you recommend Simca? I must have missed your posts talking about it.


----------



## Simca

Depends on your budget. I like the Audio Technica AT2020


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Depends on your budget. I like the Audio Technica AT2020


I like mine, but it does have a pretty bright blue light in the middle that can be annoying too.


----------



## nleksan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Depends on your budget. I like the Audio Technica AT2020


So much THIS ^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I never heard a Turtle Beach product that I liked personally. If you are using a receiver, you have digital out to receiver. Your headphones will either hook up to the receiver if it offers headphone jack or the stereo jack of your sound card.
> 
> My new Blue Microphone Snowball mic bothers me. First, it was way bigger than I expected. Should have paid more attention to the specs for dimensions. Second, the red light on the TOP pisses me off. I have since covered it with electrical tape. Third, it is like a big eyeball constantly looking at me. It is quite unnerving actually!


Lol I want to see a pic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol I want to see a pic.




I replaced the electric tape with a small cap while I wait on this to arrive:



BTW guys, the Freebie thread just ended!


----------



## Simca




----------



## Tsar

I have a quick question,

So I have just purchased a Harmon Kardon AVR135 for use as a headphone and speaker amp. (For £40 I may add)

Now when I am using my headphones with it should I use the front 6.3mm jack OR should I get a Phono to 6.3mm adapter and run it out the back?

What would provide more power to the HD650's? Or am I thinking about it too much?


----------



## rAAZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Since you want closed headphones *with booming bass*, I recommend the following:
> 
> - Beyer DT770 Pro
> - Sony XB700
> - Ultrasone Pro 750 (this would probably have to be used)
> 
> These are going by US pricing however. Not sure what Italy's pricing will be. If those are out of budget, let use know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Creative X-Fi XtremeMusic Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/80816/solved-x-fi-music-front-panel-connection-anyone#post_825389
> 
> Wow that was a blast to the past from when I was still a wee little OCN member.


I actually pointed out that I don't like overloaded bass!








As for your x-fi tweaking guide, it seems some pics are missing. Is it complicated? I have no electrician experience whatsoever...
Thank you again!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I have a quick question,
> 
> So I have just purchased a Harmon Kardon AVR135 for use as a headphone and speaker amp. (For £40 I may add)
> 
> Now when I am using my headphones with it should I use the front 6.3mm jack OR should I get a Phono to 6.3mm adapter and run it out the back?
> 
> What would provide more power to the HD650's? Or am I thinking about it too much?


You are thinking about it wayyyyyyy too much. A receiver or any speaker amp can quickly overload a headphone. The headphone jack is made specifically for headphones so that you don't blow the drivers.

Plus, you headphones are not power hungry what so ever sooooooo no need to worry.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rAAZ*
> 
> I actually pointed out that I don't like overloaded bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your x-fi tweaking guide, it seems some pics are missing. Is it complicated? I have no electrician experience whatsoever...
> Thank you again!


My apologies. Misread that badly. In that case, I recommend the AKG K550 or Audio Technica M50 for closed and Beyer DT990/DT880 or AKG Q701 for open. If you are looking at used, the HD600 is a good choice as well. As far as the X-Fi, I probably don't have the pictures anymore, but it is not complicated. You connect the front jack to the appropriate pin.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> I have a quick question,
> 
> So I have just purchased a Harmon Kardon AVR135 for use as a headphone and speaker amp. (For £40 I may add)
> 
> Now when I am using my headphones with it should I use the front 6.3mm jack OR should I get a Phono to 6.3mm adapter and run it out the back?
> 
> What would provide more power to the HD650's? Or am I thinking about it too much?


If the receiver has a 6.3mm jack for headphones, use it. It should be able to provide more than enough power.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rAAZ*
> 
> I actually pointed out that I don't like overloaded bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your x-fi tweaking guide, it seems some pics are missing. Is it complicated? I have no electrician experience whatsoever...
> Thank you again!


No booming bass you say









I'd recommend the Shure SRH840 - my current set, it does have a slight midbass emphasis but its presence isn't actually very pronounced. Overall flat and warm tonality that's great for multiple genres. It's efficient enough to be run on a music player, but it truly shines with an amplifier.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My apologies. Misread that badly. In that case, I recommend the AKG K550 or Audio Technica M50 for closed and Beyer DT990/DT880 or AKG Q701 for open. If you are looking at used, the HD600 is a good choice as well.


These too. Of those, I'd prefer the K550 and DT880 for him, since they're pretty neutral with good soundstage for gaming.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

M50 and k550 are polar opposites...
If it were me, I would recommend the Sony headphone range, not the xb range that said.


----------



## rAAZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As far as the X-Fi, I probably don't have the pictures anymore, but it is not complicated. You connect the front jack to the appropriate pin.


Meaning that I can connect the HD Audio cable coming from my front panel:
http://ask.creative.com/wwimages/audio_int/xfi/xfi_extremeaudio_frontpanel2a.jpg

to some pins located on the sound card? Or is there something to do prior to that?


----------



## infernoRS

I'm so pissed off, it seems impossible to find HiFiMAN HE-400's to listen to here and now when I thought I found them 300km away, just before I arrived they were given for someone to try at home for a damn week... HE-300's were available but I'm not sure about them. The dealer also suggested the Denon AH-D600's for me, but I find closed headphones somehow awkward.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally prefer closed back. They have more omph to them.
That said I've yet to try the audeze range


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> I'm so pissed off, it seems impossible to find HiFiMAN HE-400's to listen to here and now when I thought I found them 300km away, just before I arrived they were given for someone to try at home for a damn week... HE-300's were available but I'm not sure about them. The dealer also suggested the Denon AH-D600's for me, but I find closed headphones somehow awkward.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised on how good the HE-400s sound. I got a chance to listen to them on my rig and I was very impressed by its performance at 1/3 the price of my HE-6. It has a V-shaped sound signature, but isn't lacking midrange like Beyer DTs.

Just get them as you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> What do you guys think about Turtle beach? Iam just curious beacuse it says only for xbox 360 how can I get it to work on the pc? I would perfer to hook them up to my a/v reciver using the standard stereo headphone jack ( the bigger one ) but i think the turtle beach require usb so iam not sure how i can pull that off. Iam using a Optical cable from my a/v reciver to my motherboard, where do i plug in the headphones? Reciver or usb pc?



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I personally prefer closed back. They have more omph to them.
> That said I've yet to try the audeze range


What ever is more balanced is better for me.

I'd prefer open to closed, mainly because I love orchestral music and such more than bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Indeed comes down to personal preference


----------



## nz3777

Well after much debate I decided not to buy a set of headphones lol, But I did find a set Of Pioneer XPlode or something of that nature, they were $60 bucks so I bought Splinter cell Blacklist Instead


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Lol Simca like your pics and vids very entertaining


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed comes down to personal preference


----------



## Alex132

What do you guys think about how bright the DT770/880/990 are?


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised on how good the HE-400s sound. I got a chance to listen to them on my rig and I was very impressed by its performance at 1/3 the price of my HE-6. It has a V-shaped sound signature, but isn't lacking midrange like Beyer DTs.
> 
> Just get them as you won't be disappointed.


Yeah, that's exactly what I've heard everywhere. I'll be upgrading from Sennheiser HD 555's so it should be a very noticeable difference. I'll be using my Denon AVR-X1000 to drive them for now, shouldn't be a problem for them. I'll be getting a proper headphone amp and a dac later on, I've been planning on a Schiit Lyr and Bifrost combo, it's overkill as hell but at least they're future proof and should work really well with them from what I've heard.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Going to do a mini give-away on youtube:
*Fischer Audio give-away:*
_Earphones:_
-Silver Bullet
-Epsilon
-FA-912

_Headphones:_
-Draco in white

Nothing too special, but freebies nonetheless.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about how bright the DT770/880/990 are?


I can only speak for the DT770 and DT990 Pro, but I feel the Beyers have this slight brightness to it that may or may not be preferable by users. Can't really say if they're Grado-like in brightness since I haven't tried out any of the SR series, however. The 770's treble is sharp and exciting, while the 990 Pro (the Premium is different) has a much higher top end that may be considered too sibilant by some.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Yeah, that's exactly what I've heard everywhere. I'll be upgrading from Sennheiser HD 555's so it should be a very noticeable difference. I'll be using my Denon AVR-X1000 to drive them for now, shouldn't be a problem for them. I'll be getting a proper headphone amp and a dac later on, I've been planning on a Schiit Lyr and Bifrost combo, it's overkill as hell but at least they're future proof and should work really well with them from what I've heard.


I'd avoid getting a Lyr. I really think it's a very mediocre amp. Plus tubes are a really poor match for orthos since it takes away from the details. You should definitely be looking at solid state which would bring out the best qualities of the cans, no mellow out everything.

Either way, it's a huge upgrade from a budget can like HD555.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> No booming bass you say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recommend the Shure SRH840 - my current set, it does have a slight midbass emphasis but its presence isn't actually very pronounced. Overall flat and warm tonality that's great for multiple genres. It's efficient enough to be run on a music player, but it truly shines with an amplifier.


Have you tried the SRH940?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I can only speak for the DT770 and DT990 Pro, but I feel the Beyers have this slight brightness to it that may or may not be preferable by users. Can't really say if they're Grado-like in brightness since I haven't tried out any of the SR series, however. The 770's treble is sharp and exciting, while the 990 Pro (the Premium is different) has a much higher top end that may be considered too sibilant by some.


I agree with the DT770. Ofc my speakers seem to have even sharper treble (ribbon transducers) that makes me do SQ induced backflips during certain songs.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Going to do a mini give-away on youtube:
> *Fischer Audio give-away:*
> _Earphones:_
> -Silver Bullet
> -Epsilon
> -FA-912
> 
> _Headphones:_
> -Draco in white
> 
> Nothing too special, but freebies nonetheless.


Tell us when so we can join in!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

As posted in here before - here's the denon cup giveaway - I thought to create a thread this time.
If there is no interest, I'll throw them away in 2 weeks:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1423379/denon-headphone-maple-wood-cup-set

FA audio giveaway:



Usually I won't accept any entrants that aren't subscribers, but for OCN - I'll make two rules:
1. Send me a PM to enter
2. You MUST be a member of THIS CLUB (I will check the list in the OP to see if you are in)

Good luck
(Would you prefer if I do a freebie thread?)


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> Have you tried the SRH940?


Not yet, but I've heard it has a much better treble extension, clarity and resolution. I actually want to compare it to my 840 and hear the difference for myself.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about how bright the DT770/880/990 are?
> 
> 
> 
> I can only speak for the DT770 and DT990 Pro, but I feel the Beyers have this slight brightness to it that may or may not be preferable by users. Can't really say if they're Grado-like in brightness since I haven't tried out any of the SR series, however. The 770's treble is sharp and exciting, while the 990 Pro (the Premium is different) has a much higher top end that may be considered too sibilant by some.
Click to expand...

I've heard 'hollow' and 'harsh', would you agree? Because having overbearing treble can be very bad if it is in your face and impossible to EQ out. (Heck preferably I don't want to EQ anything).


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've heard 'hollow' and 'harsh', would you agree? Because having overbearing treble can be very bad if it is in your face and impossible to EQ out. (Heck preferably I don't want to EQ anything).


It's more apparent in the case of the DT990 Pro, where the accentuated treble and bass overpower the mids that vocals and some instruments sound too distant or shrill to be properly enjoyed. For that, I consider it hollow in a sense that the midrange suffers due to a V-shaped frequency signature. While I don't feel the treble to be very harsh (though that could be attributed to my use of a tube amp), it's definitely sharp and sometimes gets close to being sibilant with poorly recorded songs.

As for the DT770 Pro, I actually hear some mids in there - just thrown further back in the mix. I'd argue that the DT770 line has a comparatively more neutral presentation compared to the DT990 Pro, though it doesn't touch the neutrality of the DT880 which gets compared against the K701 and HD600 fairly often.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I've heard 'hollow' and 'harsh', would you agree? Because having overbearing treble can be very bad if it is in your face and impossible to EQ out. (Heck preferably I don't want to EQ anything).
> 
> 
> 
> It's more apparent in the case of the DT990 Pro, where the accentuated treble and bass overpower the mids that vocals and some instruments sound too distant or shrill to be properly enjoyed. For that, I consider it hollow in a sense that the midrange suffers due to a V-shaped frequency signature. While I don't feel the treble to be very harsh (though that could be attributed to my use of a tube amp), it's definitely sharp and sometimes gets close to being sibilant with poorly recorded songs.
> 
> As for the DT770 Pro, I actually hear some mids in there - just thrown further back in the mix. I'd argue that the DT770 line has a comparatively more neutral presentation compared to the DT990 Pro, though it doesn't touch the neutrality of the DT880 which gets compared against the K701 and HD600 fairly often.
Click to expand...

So basically, accentuated treble that is sometimes harsh? But not often.

I wish the HD600 didn't come in that awful blue/grey plastic, why couldn't they just stick with silver/grey/black









But that is definitely my next upgrade, heck, I have spent twice as much (more actually) on my amp/dac than my headphones! But headphones are expensive here, looking at $600-650 for the HD650 and $480-500 for the HD600.


----------



## jjsoviet

Well to me it's just "sometimes" harsh but some people find it very sibilant. Must be because I'm used to the Grado-ish sound signature of my HD25-1 II's that I've owned for over 2 years now.









But yeah, the HD600/650 are safe bets because of their more natural tonality and overall smoothness. Shame that they're expensive on your end.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well to me it's just "sometimes" harsh but some people find it very sibilant. Must be because I'm used to the Grado-ish sound signature of my HD25-1 II's that I've owned for over 2 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, the HD600/650 are safe bets because of their more natural tonality and overall smoothness. Shame that they're expensive on your end.


No, no, no. EVERYTHING is expensive here









I mean, DT880 250 Ohms go for ~$420-450.

http://www.applix.co.za/beyerdynamic-dt-880-pro-headphones-250-ohm
http://www.takealot.com/tv-audio-video/headphones-headsets/sennheiser-hd-650-headphones,29525266
http://www.applix.co.za/hd-650

Basically, to convert to dollars just divide by 10. (R = Rands, South African currency)


----------



## phillyd

Not surprised that shipping to the Jade Valley is expensive.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No, no, no. EVERYTHING is expensive here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, DT880 250 Ohms go for ~$420-450.
> 
> http://www.applix.co.za/beyerdynamic-dt-880-pro-headphones-250-ohm
> http://www.takealot.com/tv-audio-video/headphones-headsets/sennheiser-hd-650-headphones,29525266
> http://www.applix.co.za/hd-650
> 
> Basically, to convert to dollars just divide by 10. (R = Rands, South African currency)


It's just too much! D:


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> No, no, no. EVERYTHING is expensive here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, DT880 250 Ohms go for ~$420-450.
> 
> http://www.applix.co.za/beyerdynamic-dt-880-pro-headphones-250-ohm
> http://www.takealot.com/tv-audio-video/headphones-headsets/sennheiser-hd-650-headphones,29525266
> http://www.applix.co.za/hd-650
> 
> Basically, to convert to dollars just divide by 10. (R = Rands, South African currency)
> 
> 
> 
> It's just too much! D:
Click to expand...

Just gonna wait... till 2014 december D:, when I go to canada to buy some headphones for cheaper








Guess my 50Ohm H555's will have to do for now.. heh.
At least they're decently balanced and above average (in their price range) for orchestral music.

(maybe even get them on black friday sale, who knows)


----------



## HPE1000

Took me a couple weeks to get the courage to do it..

So I am very happy with how it turned out, out of the box my dt770s had a slight defect on the h for ohm on one side of the cups. I got out a knife to push it back into place, and then got some latex paint on a toothpick and carefully fixed everything.









Before:


After:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just wanted to share some happy news with you guys. My offer for a house in Austin was just accepted so I am over the moon right now doing the chicken dance!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just wanted to share some happy news with you guys. My offer for a house in Austin was just accepted so I am over the moon right now doing the chicken dance!


Congratulations man! I'm assuming this will be your first house. If so that's a pretty big deal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yup! Super stoked about it! 4 bedrooms, 3 baths, and beautiful covered patio. Here are some quick pics!


----------



## HPE1000

Congrats


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Congrats


Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great job man! Looks great


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great job man! Looks great


Just need to work on getting the carpeted areas replaced with tatami bamboo mats. Some rugs downstairs for the tables and stuff, fridge, dryer/washer, and figure out if I want to fill out the other 2 bedrooms with queen or full sized beds. Also, need to get some patio furniture and patio ceiling fan.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Upgraded to beyerdynamic T70 250 ohms!

Gees, yeah, they really screwed up the diffuse field equalisation frequency response on these headphones, resulting in it sounding very 'bright'.
Looking at Headroom / Innerfedility raw data graphs (the ones on the Headroom website are flawed because it is averaged and compensated thus you have to look at the raw data @ Innerfedility) the area where they screwed it up is the 4k and 5k area. You have to equalise / compensate for it by killing the 5k frequency by around 7dB and bumping up the 4k by around 5dB.

Makes for a much more pleasant / scientifically 'natural' sounding headphone.
Got to fix that upper treble now.

Otherwise, fantastic, noticeably more resolving driver (i.e. more detail), decent soundstage depth [although not as vast as AKG K701 / Q701 / beyerdynamic DT990 / Sennheiser HD800) and better imaging than DT880/600. The DT880's have decent imaging as it is, these are even better.

And yes, as normal, the better the headphones / speakers, it will show you the flaws of the recording more than ever. the better the recording / production, it shines (e.g. Porcupine Tree / Steven Wilson).

Second hand bargains for US$330 shipped








I couldn't pass it up at that price.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Are the T70s really an upgrade from the DT 880?

Looking at the internals it seems like engineering was an afterthought.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Are the T70s really an upgrade from the DT 880?
> 
> Looking at the internals it seems like engineering was an afterthought.


Yes, scientifically better driver and subjectively sound better and 'more resolving', in other words, more detail and better imaging.
They screwed up the frequency response though.

Too many people judge sound quality based on frequency response (see the tweenage boys 'MORE BASS IS BETTER!!!!') which is insanely flawed because well, that's what a (decent) equalizer is for.
You can't compensate for detail resolution. That's all hardware i.e. quality of the driver.

Still need to compensate for the bass and upper treble but yeah, when you read up on the T70s being 'too bright' that's the issue, the 4000Hz / 5000Hz area.

I could go into more scientific detail as to why but won't bore you


----------



## friend'scatdied

I can only imagine how well they could have done if the ear cup was dampened properly.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I can only imagine how well they could have done if the ear cup was dampened properly.


It's not dampened properly? got evidence for this?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I can only imagine how well they could have done if the ear cup was dampened properly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not dampened properly? got evidence for this?
Click to expand...

There's no damping material on the cups behind the driver for Tesla headphones I've seen shots of. Maybe the driver design puts back less energy that direction or the spacing and everything makes it less harmful for the design (i.e. do they know something we don't? quite possibly), but the older models certainly had damping material there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Are the T70s really an upgrade from the DT 880?
> 
> Looking at the internals it seems like engineering was an afterthought.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, scientifically better driver and subjectively sound better and 'more resolving', in other words, more detail and better imaging.
> They screwed up the frequency response though.
Click to expand...

I didn't really follow Tesla development. In which way is the construction actually better other than the higher (> 1 Tesla) magnetic flux density and hence higher sensitivity?

You can't really decouple and talk about the magnets and drivers for headphones outside of the context of the enclosures and overall design, so where are the Tesla headphones performing scientifically better or how is the design scientifically better?

Headphone frequency response targets are debatable, though some research and some anecdotal evidence shows diffuse-field equalization being too bright for playback of music mixed for stereo speakers, so that at least is a reference with non-arbitrary meaning but not necessarily a correct target. But I think if you go by overall FR deviations, time-domain ringing (though arguably no headphones are in a concerning range here...?), nonlinear distortion, and so on, can you really make a strong case for the Tesla series?


----------



## chinesekiwi

You are right on diffuse field equalisation being (slightly) too bright, thus why I compensate the bass a bit after. The beyerdynamic T1's frequency response is the closest I've seen to the diffuse field equalisation curve frequency response wise in a headphone however. In the T70 250ohm, they screwed up the natural 'drop' because of the human pinnae. It should be at 5000Hz, but the T70 has it at 4000Hz, resulting in it sounding quite 'bright'.

I'm sure there's a good reason for a lack of dampening.

It's insanely flawed how Headroom averages and compensates the frequency response on the headphones in their Headphone compare tool. The raw data gives a FAR better indication of the 'true' frequency response.

Adding in proper room acoustics and nearfield speaker simulation via Toneboosters Isone is mean








Large room + .48 sec T60 reverb (the larger the room, you have to incrase the T60) = mint









Toneboosters Isone is insanely good if you understand room acoustics and basic HRTF. Only most people who use it don't.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Adding in proper room acoustics and nearfield speaker simulation via Toneboosters Isone is mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large room + .48 sec T60 reverb (the larger the room, you have to incrase the T60) = mint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toneboosters Isone is insanely good if you understand room acoustics and basic HRTF. Only most people who use it don't.


What? Why would you add so much reverb (dunno the other settings like dry/wet/diffuse/reflect/etc, but 0.5s decay is long). I don't see why you'd apply weird filters to music.


----------



## chinesekiwi

~ 0.5 sec T60 is a good standard target for a large room.
Anything lower in a large room results is a 'flat' sound i.e. see a 'dead room'.
Also it's realistic reverb unlike Dolby.

Also headphones do not image properly vs. real life due to the earcups being isolated from one another thus you have to compensate for that.
Toneboosters Isone does all of that very well and is a scientifically correct VST. The guy who designed it was on the team that designed the mp4 container standard.

Anyway, properly scientifically EQ'ed the T70 250ohm (and thus fixed all it's flaws) and are FAR better because of that.

MY TB Isone settings. Do note your 'Head Size' and 'Ear size' will be slightly different as all ears are slightly different. Yes, not totally realistic with the lack of early reflections and thus no diffusion but hey, that's the theoretically ideal room right? 20cm tweeter is standard size for a lot of studio monitors (although I don't think this setting matters when the angle is at 30 degrees), ideal 30 degree angle, don't need TB Isone to EQ for me and there's is minimal music at 25Hz down so it's effectively flatline.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> ~ 0.5 sec T60 is a good standard target for a large room.
> Anything lower in a large room results is a 'flat' sound i.e. see a 'dead room'.
> Also it's realistic reverb unlike Dolby.
> 
> Also headphones do not image properly vs. real life due to the earcups being isolated from one another thus you have to compensate for that.
> Toneboosters Isone does all of that very well and is a scientifically correct VST. The guy who designed it was on the team that designed the mp4 container standard.
> 
> Anyway, properly scientifically EQ'ed the T70 250ohm (and thus fixed all it's flaws) and are FAR better because of that.
> 
> MY TB Isone settings. Do note your 'Head Size' and 'Ear size' will be slightly different as all ears are slightly different. Yes, not totally realistic with the lack of early reflections and thus no diffusion. 20cm tweeter is standard size for a lot of studio monitors (although I don't think this setting matters when the angle is at 30 degrees), ideal 30 degree angle, don't need TB Isone to EQ for me and there's is minimal music at 25Hz down so it's effectively flatline.


Messing around with similar settings to yours in Ableton + stock reverb or Lexicon reverb, I still much prefer no reverb. As it adds to much background 'noise' having the reverb on. And does not give any real better sense of a larger room or the like.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Well, there's the trial of Toneboosters Isone on their website








Fantastic with headphones and insanely cheap for a VST if you want to buy it.
Not all reverb emulation are made equal!

Crank the room size up and the T60 low and you'll hear how dead it sounds (like it should in real life).


----------



## friend'scatdied

TBIP sounds way too much like speakers for me. Takes away some of the charm of using headphones.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> TBIP sounds way too much like speakers for me. Takes away some of the charm of using headphones.


So takes away the unrealistic imaging you call 'charm' eh?








TBIP is supposed to make it sound like nearfield speakers!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Messing around with similar settings to yours in Ableton + stock reverb or Lexicon reverb, I still much prefer no reverb. As it adds to much background 'noise' having the reverb on. And does not give any real better sense of a larger room or the like.


Also factor in of course headphones have no room acoustics involved thus can sound rather 'dead' at times when a recording was mixed in a room.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> TBIP sounds way too much like speakers for me. Takes away some of the charm of using headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So takes away the unrealistic imaging you call 'charm' eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBIP is supposed to make it sound like nearfield speakers!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Messing around with similar settings to yours in Ableton + stock reverb or Lexicon reverb, I still much prefer no reverb. As it adds to much background 'noise' having the reverb on. And does not give any real better sense of a larger room or the like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also factor in of course headphones have no room acoustics involved thus can sound rather 'dead' at times when a recording was mixed in a room.
Click to expand...

An acoustically treated room









And tried it out, still didn't like it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah, the flawed presentation of headphones is actually something I've gotten used to and found appealing over the years.

I first tried TBIP on my own DT 880-250s and found it so incredibly transparent that I inadvertently attempted to leave my room with my headphones still on a few times. Just couldn't tell that they weren't speakers.

Haven't tried it with the HE60 as I'm a bit frightened to.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I'd avoid getting a Lyr. I really think it's a very mediocre amp. Plus tubes are a really poor match for orthos since it takes away from the details. You should definitely be looking at solid state which would bring out the best qualities of the cans, no mellow out everything.
> 
> Either way, it's a huge upgrade from a budget can like HD555.


Hmmh... What's your opinion on the O2 + ODAC combo for the HE-400's?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Hmmh... What's your opinion on the O2 + ODAC combo for the HE-400's?


Save your self some money and get the Magni + Modi stack instead. Here's why: http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-magni-modi-vs-o2-odac

Very straight forward and to the point. Allow me to quote the entire review here:
Quote:


> The two perform and sound too close to each other to make any practical differences. The Schiit Stack looks better and costs less. Get the Schiit Stack.


He used the HE-400 for the review.


----------



## chinesekiwi

"All songs were level matched by ear"

and automatically a scientifically invalid test.
Really couldn't use ReplayGain and a cheap dB meter.....


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yup.

A highly respected member from the Stax thread was telling the the O2 amp was crap though. Can't remember the rationale or resolution of that.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> "All songs were level matched by ear"
> 
> and automatically a scientifically invalid test.
> Really couldn't use ReplayGain and a cheap dB meter.....


You are a very objective person aren't you? I personally couldn't care less what charts and graphs say when it comes to audio equipment. The only measuring tool I need is my ears. Whichever sounds better to me is the better piece of equipment regardless of cost. If the reviewer says that he couldn't hear any discernible difference between the two stacks then I believe him.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup! Super stoked about it! 4 bedrooms, 3 baths, and beautiful covered patio. Here are some quick pics!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome. Great feeling buying a new house. The wife and I just bought our first home and it's being built as we speak...so ready to be done renting.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You are a very objective person aren't you? I personally couldn't care less what charts and graphs say when it comes to audio equipment. The only measuring tool I need is my ears. Whichever sounds better to me is the better piece of equipment regards less of cost. If the reviewer says that he couldn't hear any discernible difference between the two stacks then I believe him.


your ears are EASILY fooled. Really. Not to mention the MASSIVE amount of factors that can fool them.
The only way you can judge 'by ear' is the quick AB method. Pure and simple.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> That's awesome. Great feeling buying a new house. The wife and I just bought our first home and it's being built as we speak...so ready to be done renting.


Thanks! Planning furniture shopping is hard work


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! Planning furniture shopping is hard work


And it makes your wallet hurt.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! Planning furniture shopping is hard work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it makes your wallet hurt.
Click to expand...

Good thing you'll barely use it, only look at it


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You are a very objective person aren't you? I personally couldn't care less what charts and graphs say when it comes to audio equipment. The only measuring tool I need is my ears. Whichever sounds better to me is the better piece of equipment regards less of cost. If the reviewer says that he couldn't hear any discernible difference between the two stacks then I believe him.
> 
> 
> 
> your ears are EASILY fooled. Really. Not to mention the MASSIVE amount of factors that can fool them.
> The only way you can judge 'by ear' is the quick AB method. Pure and simple.
Click to expand...

~Off-topic~

Are you still retired, I saw you posted a thread saying that you are back?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Good thing you'll barely use it, only look at it


Which makes the wallet hurt even more. I am buying something to take up space and look nice. Feels like such a waste of money.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Good thing you'll barely use it, only look at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes the wallet hurt even more. I am buying something to take up space and look nice. Feels like such a waste of money.
Click to expand...

At least you have one kick-ass first home to fill it with.

You gonna get leather/dark furnishings/wooden/etc in general or go for a more beige/white/light/metallic(or light wood) look?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> At least you have one kick-ass first home to fill it with.
> 
> You gonna get leather/dark furnishings/wooden/etc in general or go for a more beige/white/light/metallic(or light wood) look?


Probably a darker more brown and wood look.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Save your self some money and get the Magni + Modi stack instead. Here's why: http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-magni-modi-vs-o2-odac
> 
> Very straight forward and to the point. Allow me to quote the entire review here:
> He used the HE-400 for the review.


You do know that Head-Fi is biased against the O2 and it's creator right?

If memory serves me right Head-Fi was calling Nu-Force uDAC2 outstanding, etc, etc, basically kissing their back end, even though it had issues. NwAvGuy called them out and proved a point (and he was right) and he was banned on Head-Fi for being right (because it made the mods at head-fi look bad - yes you Jude!). It showed a lot of people back then that Head-Fi started falling into the age old trap of accepting money from sponsors and to give them good reviews. That's when I stopped believing in Head-Fi.

Here's the thread from Head-Fi: *NwAvGuy - Why he was banned*

Here's the *NwAvGuy blog*, he hasn't posted since May of 2012 due to personal reasons and he did create the O2+ODAC which I feel is still one of the best bang for the buck combos out there that matches up with the really expensive ones out there. Read up on his blogs they're a little long winded but very detailed.

EDIT: This is the same guy who did a blind test for the audio experts comparing a set which was over thousands of dollars vs. Behringer which at that time were cheap. Guess what those experts chose just by listening... yup the Behringer!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Save your self some money and get the Magni + Modi stack instead. Here's why: http://www.head-fi.org/t/642401/comparison-and-review-magni-modi-vs-o2-odac
> 
> Very straight forward and to the point. Allow me to quote the entire review here:
> He used the HE-400 for the review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know that Head-Fi is biased against the O2 and it's creator right?
> 
> If memory serves me right Head-Fi was calling Nu-Force uDAC2 outstanding, etc, etc, basically kissing their back end, even though it had issues. NwAvGuy called them out and proved a point (and he was right) and he was banned on Head-Fi for being right (because it made the mods at head-fi look bad - yes you Jude!). It showed a lot of people back then that Head-Fi started falling into the age old trap of accepting money from sponsors and to give them good reviews. That's when I stopped believing in Head-Fi.
> 
> Here's the thread from Head-Fi: NwAvGuy - *Why he was banned*
> 
> Here's the *NwAvGuy blog*, he hasn't posted since May of 2012 due to personal reasons and he did create the O2+ODAC which I feel is still one of the best bang for the buck combos out there that matches up with the really expensive ones out there. Read up on his blogs they're a little long winded but very detailed.
Click to expand...

IMO The O2 stack is better than the Magni/Modi stack. It's just harder to get / more expensive.

But for $200 I would say that the Schiit entry combo is pretty darn decent.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IMO The O2 stack is better than the Magni/Modi stack. It's just harder to get / more expensive.
> 
> But for $200 I would say that the Schiit entry combo is pretty darn decent.


I'm definitely not saying the Schiit is bad or anything but for me I'd save up the dough and get either the O2 first and then get the ODAC. You can get them separate and end up getting it cheaper at 239.99 versus the O2+ODAC which is 279.99 at JDS Labs (and it is available through them). For $40 dollars more I'd get it!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IMO The O2 stack is better than the Magni/Modi stack. It's just harder to get / more expensive.
> 
> But for $200 I would say that the Schiit entry combo is pretty darn decent.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely not saying the Schiit is bad or anything but for me I'd save up the dough and get either the O2 first and then get the ODAC. You can get them separate and end up getting it cheaper at 239.99 versus the O2+ODAC which is 279.99 at JDS Labs (and it is available through them). For $40 dollars more I'd get it!
Click to expand...

For not being from the US, it is MUCH harder to find









I would if I could, but just spent $180 on a Magni alone (yeah import prices SUCK).

I would rather just stick with my DX for now, upgrade my headphones whenever I next visit Canada/US. And get a new DAC later.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> EDIT: This is the same guy who did a blind test for the audio experts comparing a set which was over thousands of dollars vs. Behringer which at that time were cheap. Guess what those experts chose just by listening... yup the Behringer!


Aren't you talking about the (Spanish) Matrix HiFi group?
http://www.matrixhifi.com/ENG_contenedor_ppec.htm

NwAvGuy is known for wanting privacy and for disappearing from the nets (see comments here and elsewhere). Nobody's ever been seen in person and identified as NwAvGuy, which is "grounds" for _ad hominem_ attacks by those with differing "analysis" or opinions with regards to any statements he makes. So he's not been a part of some kind of public audio testing with his alias attached. Anyway, it's not like other people haven't been saying the same things beforehand and afterwards.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You do know that Head-Fi is biased against the O2 and it's creator right?
> 
> If memory serves me right Head-Fi was calling Nu-Force uDAC2 outstanding, etc, etc, basically kissing their back end, even though it had issues. NwAvGuy called them out and proved a point (and he was right) and he was banned on Head-Fi for being right (because it made the mods at head-fi look bad - yes you Jude!). It showed a lot of people back then that Head-Fi started falling into the age old trap of accepting money from sponsors and to give them good reviews. That's when I stopped believing in Head-Fi.
> 
> Here's the thread from Head-Fi: *NwAvGuy - Why he was banned*
> 
> Here's the *NwAvGuy blog*, he hasn't posted since May of 2012 due to personal reasons and he did create the O2+ODAC which I feel is still one of the best bang for the buck combos out there that matches up with the really expensive ones out there. Read up on his blogs they're a little long winded but very detailed.


this is completely true.
Head-fi started losing rep after this incident.
Then in 2011-2012 a whole banning spree started, from low-members, to high-profile members - which got people's head scratching.
A lot of high-posters, then "left" unofficially and created their own sites - others, like myself went out with a bang.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You do know that Head-Fi is biased against the O2 and it's creator right?
> 
> If memory serves me right Head-Fi was calling Nu-Force uDAC2 outstanding, etc, etc, basically kissing their back end, even though it had issues. NwAvGuy called them out and proved a point (and he was right) and he was banned on Head-Fi for being right (because it made the mods at head-fi look bad - yes you Jude!). It showed a lot of people back then that Head-Fi started falling into the age old trap of accepting money from sponsors and to give them good reviews. That's when I stopped believing in Head-Fi.
> 
> Here's the thread from Head-Fi: *NwAvGuy - Why he was banned*
> 
> Here's the *NwAvGuy blog*, he hasn't posted since May of 2012 due to personal reasons and he did create the O2+ODAC which I feel is still one of the best bang for the buck combos out there that matches up with the really expensive ones out there. Read up on his blogs they're a little long winded but very detailed.
> 
> EDIT: This is the same guy who did a blind test for the audio experts comparing a set which was over thousands of dollars vs. Behringer which at that time were cheap. Guess what those experts chose just by listening... yup the Behringer!


In no way am I defending head hifi but he was banned because
he sent personal private messages threatening the headfi admins. Telling them that he was taking them to court and other threats. This is why he was banned, he even admits to this .


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> In no way am I defending head hifi but he was banned because
> he sent personal private messages threatening the headfi admins. Telling them that he was taking them to court and other threats. This is why he was banned, he even admits to this .


Where did he admit this?
Quote + link please.

All I'm concerned about is jude protecting sponsors. Which makes sense in the business world, but when you are a public forum....that creates a bad image.


----------



## cuad

Quote:


> BAN UPDATE 7/20: *It came out in the comments Jude claims I threatened Head-Fi legally. For the record, I did not and that makes no sense.* I can't conceive of any legal basis as I can't claim any sort of damages or harm. I have no income related to any of this and Jude's certainly within his legal right to ban who he wants. So how could Jude feel threated by legal action from me? The only legal involvement I've ever had has been seeking legal advice to make sure I don't cross any lines with this blog that would put me at legal risk.


http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/banned-at-head-fi.html


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ~Off-topic~
> 
> Are you still retired, I saw you posted a thread saying that you are back?


but in an unofficial capacity. Been an interesting year shall we say for me and needed time to sort it out eh.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ~Off-topic~
> 
> Are you still retired, I saw you posted a thread saying that you are back?
> 
> 
> 
> but in an unofficial capacity. Been an interesting year shall we say for me and needed time to sort it out eh.
Click to expand...

So, who is the audio mod/editor? I have never seen them.

Also any chance of you reprising your role as mod/editor?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also any chance of you reprising your role as mod/editor?


Yes, door is always open but when I feel ready.


----------



## fleetfeather

fleetfeather: Audio Technica ATH-A700X + Audioengine D1 DAC

I use this combo for gaming w/ foobar on in the background; I'm a FPS/MMO gamer and a Dub/DnB/House fan







I've owned this setup for a while now and it was my first investment in somewhat serious gear. If anyone has any suggestions for future upgrades within the same price range as my original purchase, I'm all ears! (boom.)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cuad*
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/banned-at-head-fi.html


Thank you for posting this and as much as I hate to say it, Jude sold his soul to his sponsors and I don't trust any reviews he makes specially when it comes to sponsored items he reviews. Jude lost all my respect for abusing the ban hammer and just going loco with Head-Fi at that time.

I sincerely hope that OCN doesn't go that route (in terms of losing valued members due to being abusive with power), I've seen some things happening here that scare me sometimes, but I always hope for the best. I've been a lurker for years before I even registered here in 2010 and I want us to keep getting stronger!









EDIT:

End of rant and rave I guess! I wanted to end this post with this:

_"Never attribute to malice that which is adequately explained by stupidity" ~ Hanlon's Razor_


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Yes, door is always open but when I feel ready.


Very good to hear good sir!


----------



## mikeaj

I'd think the deal with head-fi and other audio forums has to do more with moderator relationships with vendors and manufacturers rather than anything overt like intentionally protecting revenue streams or selling souls. The mods are pretty much a part of the greater audiophile press, which is in bed with industry. They don't ask tough questions. Instead, they get "insights" from their acquaintances in industry, and they tend to stick up to their friends (who happen to be commercial designers and salesmen). It's kind of inevitable in some sense. There is little research in sound and psychoacoustics done in relevant areas, and almost all of it is by corporations like Harmon, Sennheiser, and Dolby.

Little input from academics, a flimsy press, rejection by consumers of scientific rigor, and so on => no accountability. OCN and computer hardware / software / related fields don't share these elements, so they are not as much at risk. Uh, the audio sides of most forums do share a greater amount of these issues, so of course there is more BS to be had.

Music composition, music performance, and music appreciation are very subjective areas, as they should be. Sound reproduction should not be the same if you want good results.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Received the Denon AH-D401's for review...they seem to be faulty - right out the box - brand new.
Doesn't seem to be accepting charge for the in-built amp.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Where did he admit this?
> Quote + link please.
> 
> All I'm concerned about is jude protecting sponsors. Which makes sense in the business world, but when you are a public forum....that creates a bad image.


I've read too many forums to find it I probably read it wrong as there's all sorts of claims and sometimes nonsense posted on some forums. I regret posting that comment before as its more he said she said. Glad this forum is usually pretty good. There is some bold statements but most of the time people with experience normly step in and give the correct information.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I've read too many forums to find it I probably read it wrong as there's all sorts of claims and sometimes nonsense posted on some forums. I regret posting that comment before as its more he said she said. Glad this forum is usually pretty good. There is some bold statements but most of the time people with experience normly step in and give the correct information.


Indeed - OCN is quite nice, but can get quite hostile, even with mods at time.
I've noticed this in my short time I've been here...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed - OCN is quite nice, but can get quite hostile, even with mods at time.
> I've noticed this in my short time I've been here...


Abuse of power at times... probably nothing that could be done for it in my situation though.. (not even going to try)


----------



## Tman5293

So I leave the thread for a few hours and I come back and somehow a post that I made caused people to get out the swords and shields and fight over head-fi's integrity. Very strange turn of events indeed.....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys - got a PC + space + sound-related question.

Currently my situation is this:
-I bought a GTX680 on offer
-I have my 660ti PE OC on sale (not advertising, just stating - this is to the mods)

However, if the 660ti doesn't sell, I don't want to "give it away" for a really cheap price. Thus considering I could go SLI - even though I have absolutely no need for SLI.

Would it be "safe" to either place a soundcard (xonar DX when it is back from RMA) or even my wireless card in-between the two GPU's?
I'm just worried about heat produced by the 680, going DIRECTLY to the card.

Please see pics attached:


Spoiler: Sexy Pics


----------



## HPE1000

Don't risk it, gpus can get pretty hot and it would be hotboxing in between them lol


----------



## HPE1000

Although the fan might just keep the hot air away from it actually, since the fan is an intake the air coming over the card might be cool enough actually.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Although the fan might just keep the hot air away from it actually, since the fan is an intake the air coming over the card might be cool enough actually.


If I'm not mistaken bro - they push air OUT rather than IN.
As for "risk it".
Well...it is either SLI, or ditching either a soundcard and/or wireless card - both of which I don't really want to ditch.
Could run a cable in my bedroom to the router...but I hate cables on the floors - thus trying to get rid of the need of a wireless card.
As for which will go in-between - I'm thinking it would probably be the wireless card, and the soundcard will be safe at the "top" of both GPU's
Still curious to know if the GPU's can cause damage to the card in-between - for example if the Xonar DX was placed there.


----------



## HPE1000

They pull air IN the card and blow the air out of the top and end of the card.

So the air that the card is bringing in (which would be the air blowing over the card) would be whatever temp the air inside of the case is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> They pull air IN the card and blow the air out of the top and end of the card.
> 
> So the air that the card is bringing in (which would be the air blowing over the card) would be whatever temp the air inside of the case is.


temps are pretty low for the majority of the time - not got an exact figure, but my hand feels "cool" inside when it was folding for 72hrs straight.
The classic finger lick to air method









Cheers for the replies btw +rep
(hope my comments on my +reps - make you smile - check your profile lol)


----------



## HPE1000

You could always get a pci riser cable and put the card somewhere else lol..


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You could always get a pci riser cable and put the card somewhere else lol..


hahaha - Could I put the 660ti outside, in the cold







?
_No I would never do that, it is my baby too and has served me more than better!_


----------



## HPE1000

Put the xonar in the top slot then the cards and sandwich the network card, simple, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sounds simple to me indeed! Ideally I don't want to sli, but knowing now I can without damaging anything is reassuring. So as I wait to sell it one day, I'll just be 'forced'to sli


----------



## mikeaj

Isn't that what the +1 slot of the so-called 7+1 is for on the Define R4?

PCIe x1 riser -> use the side slot that's by itself for the Xonar DX.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Isn't that what the +1 slot of the so-called 7+1 is for on the Define R4?
> 
> PCIe x1 riser -> use the side slot that's by itself for the Xonar DX.


You have a very good point sir - never thought of that!
I'll look into it now! +rep

EDIT:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/x1-PCI-Express-Riser-Card-Flexible-Cable-Adapter-PCIe-/290582871674?pt=UK_Computing_Other_Computing_Networking&hash=item43a816be7a

That.
And a friend says I should put the wireless card in that slot, not the soundcard as it is smaller in size.
Would you agree?


----------



## HPE1000

That was what I was getting at dubbed lol

I would put the wireless card, because its not AS important as a sound card I would say.


----------



## jjsoviet

Where's pez? I've got some good news for him


----------



## pez

Just about to post^. I've been working like crazy...at least it feels that way. These next 4 days off will be amazing.

Dubbed:

I don't think you really have to worry about your top card so much, rather than the bottom card. I'm sure you know the obvious--heat rises. So the PCB of the underlying card is what is going to push the most heat to your sound card. Of course there is going to be some heat coming from the top card, it's not going to be to the point of concern. As long as you can keep that bottom card relatively 'under control', your sound card should be fine. However, putting the wireless card there instead is a much better idea. If you have a more modern one, they're super small in size and any heat they create will probably be minimal.


----------



## jjsoviet

The deed has been done.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'd think the deal with head-fi and other audio forums has to do more with moderator relationships with vendors and manufacturers rather than anything overt like intentionally protecting revenue streams or selling souls. The mods are pretty much a part of the greater audiophile press, which is in bed with industry. They don't ask tough questions. Instead, they get "insights" from their acquaintances in industry, and they tend to stick up to their friends (who happen to be commercial designers and salesmen). It's kind of inevitable in some sense. There is little research in sound and psychoacoustics done in relevant areas, and almost all of it is by corporations like Harmon, Sennheiser, and Dolby.
> 
> Little input from academics, a flimsy press, rejection by consumers of scientific rigor, and so on => no accountability. OCN and computer hardware / software / related fields don't share these elements, so they are not as much at risk. Uh, the audio sides of most forums do share a greater amount of these issues, so of course there is more BS to be had.
> 
> Music composition, music performance, and music appreciation are very subjective areas, as they should be. Sound reproduction should not be the same if you want good results.


OCN can still be at risk for certain things, but I definitely agree that sound reproduction should not be subjective and should be based on factual data. As for the item on having little research in the field of audio / acoustics, there are individuals out there that are pioneering and finding better ways about it that need support and should be lauded for their work.

I don't buy into the whole not doing it intentionally. You mean to tell me that the money from the sponsors don't sway them to fall in line and give up the whole point of having a forum that should discuss what is true and what is false (what is a good product and what is a bad product)? Your statement about moderators having "relationships" with their sponsors is called a conflict of interest specially if it deals with the products they sell or are trying to sell.

In essence, if their friends did something wrong they would still stick up for the wrong they did? I look as that as the classic, "everyone is doing it so it must be ok!" No insult meant to you but this is just a general statement and my opinion; people who believe in that are people who have skewed morals. I guess a good example would be; people who find the loop holes in taxes to try and circumvent the system to pay less (like making claims in the gray area and such).

I don't want to sound all preachy and stuff but It's legally right and it's morally wrong, I don't believe in that, sorry, and I don't live like that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> That was what I was getting at dubbed lol
> 
> I would put the wireless card, because its not AS important as a sound card I would say.


Didn't know what you meant bro!
I know what you meant by a riser - but didn't even remember that my own R4 case has an extra pcie slot on the side, away from the main slots!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just about to post^. I've been working like crazy...at least it feels that way. These next 4 days off will be amazing.
> 
> Dubbed:
> 
> I don't think you really have to worry about your top card so much, rather than the bottom card. I'm sure you know the obvious--heat rises. So the PCB of the underlying card is what is going to push the most heat to your sound card. Of course there is going to be some heat coming from the top card, it's not going to be to the point of concern. As long as you can keep that bottom card relatively 'under control', your sound card should be fine. However, putting the wireless card there instead is a much better idea. If you have a more modern one, they're super small in size and any heat they create will probably be minimal.


Understood bro -thanks for confirming!
I think I'll do as the other lads said - get the riser and thus have the soundcard above both GPU's and the wireless card on the side slot


----------



## Totally Dubbed

EDIT:
Video removed


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys - got a PC + space + sound-related question.
> 
> Currently my situation is this:
> -I bought a GTX680 on offer
> -I have my 660ti PE OC on sale (not advertising, just stating - this is to the mods)
> 
> However, if the 660ti doesn't sell, I don't want to "give it away" for a really cheap price. Thus considering I could go SLI - even though I have absolutely no need for SLI.
> 
> Would it be "safe" to either place a soundcard (xonar DX when it is back from RMA) or even my wireless card in-between the two GPU's?
> I'm just worried about heat produced by the 680, going DIRECTLY to the card.


I don't think you can SLi a 660 with a 680. Nvidia is pretty picky.

Other then that, everyone always exaggerates the need for cooling. One card will be a few degrees hotter, that's about it.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think you can SLi a 660 with a 680. Nvidia is pretty picky.
> 
> Other then that, everyone always exaggerates the need for cooling. One card will be a few degrees hotter, that's about it.


No you can't SLI a 660 with a 680 and yes, temps are an issue if both cards are high end. I had a 10ºC drop in all pc components when I dropped Crossfire for a single card. That's my CPU running at 60ºC while gaming and then dropping to 50ºC while gaming, for example. But this was because those cards threw hot air into the case and I had not enough fans in it. For SLI/Crossfire I believe it is better if they blow air out of the case.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, the old is a 660 Ti so also GK104. But you're right; Nvidia doesn't allow SLI on different GPUs, and I forgot that too. AMD allows Crossfire if the GPUs use the same chip (they're allowed to have different core configurations, e.g. 7970 with 7950 and both running at 7950 levels). Maybe you could flash the GTX 680 into thinking it's a GTX 660 Ti? Even if it's possible, I'm sure that's totally not worth it though.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, the old is a 660 Ti so also GK104. But you're right; Nvidia doesn't allow SLI on different GPUs, and I forgot that too. AMD allows Crossfire if the GPUs use the same chip (they're allowed to have different core configurations, e.g. 7970 with 7950 and both running at 7950 levels). Maybe you could flash the GTX 680 into thinking it's a GTX 660 Ti? Even if it's possible, I'm sure that's totally not worth it though.


You can have a 7970 and a 7950 in crossfire and at different clocks. To have a better frame rendering latency, and less stuttering, it is ideal to OC the 7950 up to 7970 levels so as to close the gap. the closer, the better. It is not true that the 7970 will drop performance to a 7950.
The 680 probably can be flashed to a 660, but it is not worth the risk at all. besides a 680 is more than enough for a single 1080p monitor (dunno what the OP is running).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I don't think you can SLi a 660 with a 680. Nvidia is pretty picky.
> 
> Other then that, everyone always exaggerates the need for cooling. One card will be a few degrees hotter, that's about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> No you can't SLI a 660 with a 680 and yes, temps are an issue if both cards are high end. I had a 10ºC drop in all pc components when I dropped Crossfire for a single card. That's my CPU running at 60ºC while gaming and then dropping to 50ºC while gaming, for example. But this was because those cards threw hot air into the case and I had not enough fans in it. For SLI/Crossfire I believe it is better if they blow air out of the case.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, the old is a 660 Ti so also GK104. But you're right; Nvidia doesn't allow SLI on different GPUs, and I forgot that too. AMD allows Crossfire if the GPUs use the same chip (they're allowed to have different core configurations, e.g. 7970 with 7950 and both running at 7950 levels). Maybe you could flash the GTX 680 into thinking it's a GTX 660 Ti? Even if it's possible, I'm sure that's totally not worth it though.


Appreciate the replies guys - yup -I found this out earlier today (should have updated you guys)
Put in the 660ti "SLI'ed" then looked around for SLI options, couldn't find anything - GPU-Z also was telling me that SLI was disabled, after asking on the UK OC thread + searching - found out I can't SLI them only use one for dedicated physX.
Thus that means - I will either be doing 1 of two things:
1. Trying desperately to sell the 660ti within 7days and keep the 680
2. If I can't sell the 660ti, return the 680.

I don't want to return the 680 really, but I can't justify a £240 card (the price i paid for my 660ti in sept 2012) to sit around doing nothing and/or sell it for a huge loss of say £120-130 thus meaning a £100 upgrade for the 680.

As for temps - that's why I love the MSI design. The temps are super low for the performance and furthermore SUPER quiet.
I fold and don't hear a single noise (with the 660ti).

Anyway, thanks again for the update guys.
I still ordered the riser, but I think I'll just be having to keep that in a box as I won't be SLI'ing any time soon.

Thread I posted in - with pics.
http://www.overclock.net/t/328179/british-overclockers-club/149990#post_20733691

EDIT:
And I'm running a single 1080P 60hz monitor.
So a 660ti is enough, a 680 is OTT atm (although with BF4 and other games around the corner would settle in just right)


----------



## InspectrButters

You could use the 660 Ti as a dedicated PhysX card, but it's up to you if the extra heat and power draw is worth the benefit of slightly smoother framerates for games that use PhysX heavily (that you may not even play







).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InspectrButters*
> 
> You could use the 660 Ti as a dedicated PhysX card, but it's up to you if the extra heat and power draw is worth the benefit of slightly smoother framerates for games that use PhysX heavily (that you may not even play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


yeah that's the thing - I play a few games but a whole 660ti for just physX is overkill lol
So, no it isn't worth it for me


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Appreciate the replies guys - yup -I found this out earlier today (should have updated you guys)
> I will either be doing 1 of two things:
> 1. Trying desperately to sell the 660ti within 7days and keep the 680
> 2. If I can't sell the 660ti, return the 680.
> 
> I don't want to return the 680 really, but I can't justify a £240 card (the price i paid for my 660ti in sept 2012) to sit around doing nothing and/or sell it for a huge loss of say £120-130 thus meaning a £100 upgrade for the 680.
> 
> EDIT:
> And I'm running a single 1080P 60hz monitor.
> So a 660ti is enough, a 680 is OTT atm (although with BF4 and other games around the corner would settle in just right)


No problem, we are here to help!
In regards to your problem... and taking into account your gaming resolution... and the price you are willing to spend... I would totally return the gtx 680 and get another 660ti: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-IN

That way having low temps as those are mid-end cards and having the performance that's grasping the one of a GTX 690



At your resolution this would be future proof and cheap way of upgrading. Maybe in future games you will have to lower some AA/Texture quality, but otherwise BF4 and such will run with max settings.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> No problem, we are here to help!
> In regards to your problem... and taking into account your gaming resolution... and the price you are willing to spend... I would totally return the gtx 680 and get another 660ti: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-IN
> 
> That way having low temps as those are mid-end cards and having the performance that's grasping the one of a GTX 690
> 
> 
> 
> At your resolution this would be future proof and cheap way of upgrading. Maybe in future games you will have to lower some AA/Texture quality, but otherwise BF4 and such will run with max settings.


I would much rather run on only one card tbh!
But yes 660ti SLI beat the 680 BY A MILE.

That's why i never spent more money than I would have on a GPU - as the 660ti was just "perfect" for my needs. Especially if I wanted to upgrade later on (ie. in 2yrs+)


----------



## Tsar

I have a confession....

I think I might be party converted to the speaker crowd.

After picking up these Celestions and hearing a decent set of speakers for the first time... I will not be selling my HD650's as they are also amazing.

Just got to wait for my new receiver to arrive!


----------



## TUDJ

Can we get back onto the topic of audio please, I was happy to let it run for a few posts but it's getting a bit silly now, this is the headphones club


----------



## dpoverlord

Has anyone used the KEF M200 Hi-Fi Earphones

http://www.razordogaudio.com/collections/aiaiai/products/kef-m200-hi-fi-earphones

I am not having a good experience so far detecting the difference between these and the Iphone 5. These are harder to wear and keep on coming out of my ear.

Am I doing something wrong? What should I be listening to so that I can get the most out of them? Was really hoping these would be better for gym, walking the city.


----------



## ohhgourami

I would be wary of getting another MSI GTX660ti for SLI. Those cards seem to dump hot air into the case which means very high temps. I had stuck a wifi card under my GTX 670 Windforce and I would disconnect 10 minutes into my games as the GPU would overheat the wifi card. I'm sure that would wreck havoc for a sound card too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Can we get back onto the topic of audio please, I was happy to let it run for a few posts but it's getting a bit silly now, this is the headphones club


sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I would be wary of getting another MSI GTX660ti for SLI. Those cards seem to dump hot air into the case which means very high temps. I had stuck a wifi card under my GTX 670 Windforce and I would disconnect 10 minutes into my games as the GPU would overheat the wifi card. I'm sure that would wreck havoc for a sound card too.


Cheers for the input


----------



## Nagello

So my DT880s showed up late last week and my Schiit stack showed up today, but I kind of forgot to order the RCA cables and USB along with them - don't ask haha. Is there a big difference cable wise since I'm going to have to go pick some up after work. Mainly noting if there is going to be a large noticeable difference between the cables and the going price for them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagello*
> 
> So my DT880s showed up late last week and my Schiit stack showed up today, but I kind of forgot to order the RCA cables and USB along with them - don't ask haha. Is there a big difference cable wise since I'm going to have to go pick some up after work. Mainly noting if there is going to be a large noticeable difference between the cables and the going price for them.


My personal experience for interconnects is that they don't make a damn difference.


----------



## Tsar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagello*
> 
> So my DT880s showed up late last week and my Schiit stack showed up today, but I kind of forgot to order the RCA cables and USB along with them - don't ask haha. Is there a big difference cable wise since I'm going to have to go pick some up after work. Mainly noting if there is going to be a large noticeable difference between the cables and the going price for them.


No on the USB side of things, it will either work or it wont.

With RCA it may matter a little bit but no a lot. Just try and get some decent cables and pay no attention to the hyperbole such as "Open sound".


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagello*
> 
> So my DT880s showed up late last week and my Schiit stack showed up today, but I kind of forgot to order the RCA cables and USB along with them - don't ask haha. Is there a big difference cable wise since I'm going to have to go pick some up after work. Mainly noting if there is going to be a large noticeable difference between the cables and the going price for them.


I also want to know this.

Basically, is it worth getting shielded cables at all?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I also want to know this.
> 
> Basically, is it worth getting shielded cables at all?


If you are in an area where there is enough interference to affect an unshielded cable, then yes it can make a difference. Otherwise, I heard no differences going from a $10 5ft 3.5mm to RCA cable to a $40 3ft silver plated OCC copper cable.


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsar*
> 
> No on the USB side of things, it will either work or it wont.
> 
> With RCA it may matter a little bit but no a lot. Just try and get some decent cables and pay no attention to the hyperbole such as "Open sound".


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My personal experience for interconnects is that they don't make a damn difference.


Thanks for the quick answers! I figured I would ask before I went out to grab some, didn't figure it would make a large difference though. Excited to get home and try them all out now haha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are in an area where there is enough interference to affect an unshielded cable, then yes it can make a difference. Otherwise, I heard no differences going from a $10 5ft 3.5mm to RCA cable to a $40 3ft silver plated OCC copper cable.


OCnoob - isn't the RCA principle, the same as ones in an interconnect?
Ie. the cable difference, changes the sound?

For shielding however, a different matter - I've seen a difference in my DVI cables, but that's it.
I got 3x shielded DVI cables - which btw cost only £10, nothing ridiculous.
Normal DVI cables from amazon cost £2 - it it was worth it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> OCnoob - isn't the RCA principle, the same as ones in an interconnect?
> Ie. the cable difference, changes the sound?


Are you referring to root cause analysis principle? Both of them are 3.5mm to RCA and I hear no discernible differences between them. It was not like with my TF10 where there were noticeable differences. Maybe if I had silver interconnects instead of silver plated copper there might be some bass and treble differences, but between whatever cheapo copper interconnect I got from Amazon vs the OCC SPC cable I got, I did not notice anything. I didn't do multiple testing, just a quick informal AB testing. Volume was similar to my ear, but I did not measure it to be sure.


----------



## Nagello

Yeah I ended up finding a 3ft RCA cable at a local store that wasn't gouging me like Visions of Best Buy tried to so it all worked out in the end and atleast now I won't have 10 extra feet to coil up somewhere.


----------



## Simca

Had to catch up on all the mumbo jumbo I missed over the weekend. I won't touch the new Beyers. Maybe when a new series comes out and they go back to their old ways, I'll be interested, but until then with their high prices and meh performance, I'll pass.

Tsar, I'm sort of in the same place. Don't feel like listening to headphones recently cuz my speakers are awesome and you can't touch the subwoofer.


----------



## friend'scatdied

To be fair, the DT 880s and such (especially _Sennheisers_) have pretty heinous MSRPs as well. They've been around much longer and the adoption is much higher.

But with this I'm surprised that headphones like the T70/T90 and HD 700 and SRH1840 can continue to maintain their high prices. I would think that such low demand would encourage price cuts...

Anyway, I scooped up a third pair of HD 650s recently. Price was too good to pass up. I'm pretty close to finishing restoration of my HE60s so I might just hold onto the 650s until they're done.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Appreciate the replies guys - yup -I found this out earlier today (should have updated you guys)
> Put in the 660ti "SLI'ed" then looked around for SLI options, couldn't find anything - GPU-Z also was telling me that SLI was disabled, after asking on the UK OC thread + searching - found out I can't SLI them only use one for dedicated physX.
> Thus that means - I will either be doing 1 of two things:
> 1. Trying desperately to sell the 660ti within 7days and keep the 680
> 2. If I can't sell the 660ti, return the 680.
> 
> I don't want to return the 680 really, but I can't justify a £240 card (the price i paid for my 660ti in sept 2012) to sit around doing nothing and/or sell it for a huge loss of say £120-130 thus meaning a £100 upgrade for the 680.
> 
> As for temps - that's why I love the MSI design. The temps are super low for the performance and furthermore SUPER quiet.
> I fold and don't hear a single noise (with the 660ti).
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the update guys.
> I still ordered the riser, but I think I'll just be having to keep that in a box as I won't be SLI'ing any time soon.
> 
> Thread I posted in - with pics.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/328179/british-overclockers-club/149990#post_20733691
> 
> EDIT:
> And I'm running a single 1080P 60hz monitor.
> So a 660ti is enough, a 680 is OTT atm (although with BF4 and other games around the corner would settle in just right)


Why not sell both and buy a 780 one powerful card should keep you going for the next couple years


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Why not sell both and buy a 780 one powerful card should keep you going for the next couple years


that's like £500.
I don't want to hav ea card more expensive than £200 really - that's why i wasn't intending keeping the 660ti and/or 680 - long story short I never really intended for SLI


----------



## atarione

new headphones Pioneer SE-A1000 on close out only $35.99

so good ... i am rather in love with these right now...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/i4ni.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## CptAsian

Hello again. All of you did such a wonderful job with recommending some headphones for me, so I've come back with another request.







I've got a friend who's looking for some new headphones. Here are the details I've been given.

Budget is $250. Preferably no amp, but he'll get one if necessary. I'm assuming the cost of the amp would be included in the $250.
Closed for minimal sound leakage.
As bassy as possible, but not so much as to distort the rest of the sound.

Let me know if there are any other details that you guys need. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Aaranu

770 pros 80ohms?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Hello again. All of you did such a wonderful job with recommending some headphones for me, so I've come back with another request.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got a friend who's looking for some new headphones. Here are the details I've been given.
> 
> Budget is $250. Preferably no amp, but he'll get one if necessary. I'm assuming the cost of the amp would be included in the $250.
> Closed for minimal sound leakage.
> As bassy as possible, but not so much as to distort the rest of the sound.
> 
> Let me know if there are any other details that you guys need. Thanks a bunch.


Sony XB range.
New range - is extremely good in my opinion.
XB600 is decent - but XB800's were quite the step better
Problem is that they are ON-EAR design.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 770 pros 80ohms?


I'd say this is the best bet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> new headphones Pioneer SE-A1000 on close out only $35.99
> 
> so good ... i am rather in love with these right now...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/i4ni.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


This is the current FOTM on Head-Fi, and I can't wait for it to die. I'm curious to try them out, but they were introduced to Head-Fi in the worst way possible.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is the current FOTM on Head-Fi, and I can't wait for it to die. I'm curious to try them out, but they were introduced to Head-Fi in the worst way possible.


ah ic ... i honestly don't spend much time over at head-fi....I saw someone talking about these yesterday on AudioKarma and they seemed pretty stoked about them so when I saw the last pair at bb for $35 I decided to try them.

I have been gaming and listening to music with them most of the evening here... and I am very impressed... So far for me these are what i had hoped my (now sold) ath-ad700's would be but never worked out for me... comfortable , great gaming , good sound stage and good w/ the music I have been trying out... not for bass heads for sure however.... also probably not for people with little heads either...

i can totally understand some sort of mass hype effect putting you off... but these are pretty sweet ... I have Tom Petty playing on them right now and it is pretty amazing actually... they so far are very very good indeed.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 770 pros 80ohms?


Thanks. 770's it is. +Rep to all three of you.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> To be fair, the DT 880s and such (especially _Sennheisers_) have pretty heinous MSRPs as well. They've been around much longer and the adoption is much higher.
> 
> But with this I'm surprised that headphones like the T70/T90 and HD 700 and SRH1840 can continue to maintain their high prices. I would think that such low demand would encourage price cuts...
> 
> Anyway, I scooped up a third pair of HD 650s recently. Price was too good to pass up. I'm pretty close to finishing restoration of my HE60s so I might just hold onto the 650s until they're done.


THIRD? Wow send me a pair


----------



## Aaranu

I have a pair of HD650s sitting on the floor.. No you can not have them


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I have a pair of HD650s sitting on the floor.. No you can not have them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> ah ic ... i honestly don't spend much time over at head-fi....I saw someone talking about these yesterday on AudioKarma and they seemed pretty stoked about them so when I saw the last pair at bb for $35 I decided to try them.
> 
> I have been gaming and listening to music with them most of the evening here... and I am very impressed... So far for me these are what i had hoped my (now sold) ath-ad700's would be but never worked out for me... comfortable , great gaming , good sound stage and good w/ the music I have been trying out... not for bass heads for sure however.... also probably not for people with little heads either...
> 
> i can totally understand some sort of mass hype effect putting you off... but these are pretty sweet ... I have Tom Petty playing on them right now and it is pretty amazing actually... they so far are very very good indeed.


Yeah, they do sound like they'll be good. I was looking for them in a Best Buy up in the Capital about a week ago and had no luck. I would have bit hard on them for $35.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys I wanted to buy my brother a pair of cans (as cheap and as good as possible), for music listening and gaming. Nothing fancy. I was offered at relatively the same price:

Shure SRH440
AKG K512
Sony MDR-7506

What would you recommend as a good all rounder? I know that the AKG's got a "bright" sound but I have never tried them, the shure's are very recommended for the price range, the sony's I really don't know about them.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys I wanted to buy my brother a pair of cans (as cheap and as good as possible), for music listening and gaming. Nothing fancy. I was offered at relatively the same price:
> 
> Shure SRH440
> AKG K512
> Sony MDR-7506
> 
> What would you recommend as a good all rounder? I know that the AKG's got a "bright" sound but I have never tried them, the shure's are very recommended for the price range, the sony's I really don't know about them.


i think of those choices I'd get the Shure 440s and then maybe later (or now) buy a set of 840 ear pads for the 440's .... I have shure 840 ear pads on my ATH-m50s and they are great so much more comfortable than the stock m50 ear pads or the stock 440 ear pads as well.

the shure 440s w/ 840 pads would be pretty nice indeed.... but the 440's are good out of the box as well.

One thing I do not like about the sony's (and it isn't there fault exactly) but especially when looking for "deals" it is easy to wind up with counterfeits ... kinda puts me off them


----------



## jjsoviet

The 440's are really good from what I've heard, a more neutral but less refined sibling of the 840. As the previous poster said it's recommended that you buy the 840 pads for the 440 (they're super comfy) once you get it.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> i think of those choices I'd get the Shure 440s and then maybe later (or now) buy a set of 840 ear pads for the 440's .... I have shure 840 ear pads on my ATH-m50s and they are great so much more comfortable than the stock m50 ear pads or the stock 440 ear pads as well.
> 
> the shure 440s w/ 840 pads would be pretty nice indeed.... but the 440's are good out of the box as well.
> 
> One thing I do not like about the sony's (and it isn't there fault exactly) but especially when looking for "deals" it is easy to wind up with counterfeits ... kinda puts me off them


I'll go for the SHURE then. The sony's where on offer because they were on display and the box got broken. I was able to check them out but not listen to them :/ they seemed very plasticky, flimsy and lightweight...


----------



## Calbert

The SHURE 440/840 are super nice for their price, especially if you love mids. The bass sounds somewhat funny out of the box but will get better after a while.
I owned the 840s for about a year and still happy with them, as any upgrade option from them that sounds better is going to cost atleast 3-4x the price.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> The SHURE 440/840 are super nice for their price, especially if you love mids. The bass sounds somewhat funny out of the box but will get better after a while.
> I owned the 840s for about a year and still happy with them, as any upgrade option from them that sounds better is going to cost atleast 3-4x the price.


My 840's aren't going anytime soon. They're awesome cans for the price and I love the silky smooth midrange these provide. Paired with the ALO Rx MKII, the bass and treble shine even more.


----------



## pez

Well, just purchased a Mid 2013 MBA the other day and putting the GoVibe Magnum to use. Took me a while to realize the USB cable I was trying to use was a charge-only cable, but nonetheless, it is working now. I have to say; the Magnum makes a huge difference with the HD 650s on the Mac amped vs. unamped.

Headphone/Mac Porn:


----------



## jjsoviet

USPS hasn't delivered my package yet









Waiting on a miracle


----------



## Calbert

I just returned from the local audio store, the first shipment of 846 just arrived at the today.

The bass is rather heavy (maybe I'm just not used to that much bass) even with the "bright" filter but it is well extended and tight. Mids are still super impressive and detailed even with that amount of bass. highs are sparkly. They sound quite open but there is no "distance" or "sound stage", w/e you call that, I wasn't into that stuff anyway.

Didn't have chance to try out the other 2 filters as there were others in the store waiting to try them.

IE800 demo arriving at the store sometime next week so I'll try that out as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys I'm getting sick and tired of this Asus Xonar DX - I recently got it replaced in an RMA for a BRAND NEW DX.
Got it in, uninstalled drivers, re-installed drivers and the bloody thing still doesn't work.
NO sound comes, even though windows shows sound is working.

I have it connected to PCI-E and have the power connected straight to my power supply.

Any ideas?
Going to post a thread now about it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys I'm getting sick and tired of this Asus Xonar DX - I recently got it replaced in an RMA for a BRAND NEW DX.
> Got it in, uninstalled drivers, re-installed drivers and the bloody thing still doesn't work.
> NO sound comes, even though windows shows sound is working.
> 
> I have it connected to PCI-E and have the power connected straight to my power supply.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Going to post a thread now about it.


Try placing it in the PCIE that is controlled by the SB instead of the CPU?
Try the unified drivers? http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/
Disable the onboard sound?
Set the default sound?

Are there any warning signs next to the sound driver?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys I'm getting sick and tired of this Asus Xonar DX - I recently got it replaced in an RMA for a BRAND NEW DX.
> Got it in, uninstalled drivers, re-installed drivers and the bloody thing still doesn't work.
> NO sound comes, even though windows shows sound is working.
> 
> I have it connected to PCI-E and have the power connected straight to my power supply.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Going to post a thread now about it.


Maybe it's time to go with a USB DAC







. I've noticed that as my X-Fi Titanium HD ages, along with Windows 7, that they tend to agree less with each other. It's been a while since it's happened, but sometimes when I restart my computer, the Sound Card isn't recognized. Or sometimes with I plug in my speakers and unplug them, it doesn't re-enable the RCA out to my amp. Sound card drivers and products these days seem to get a couple years of support, and then they just get dropped off the map. At least with a USB DAC, you know that you're going to have it work for at least 2-3 times that.

Anyhow, as for troubleshooting your card, volume checks are the most obvious. You never know







.

Also, unplug everything from the inputs (and outputs) in the back of the card and test them one by one. Also check the software for any weird settings that may need to be disabled for any odd reason.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK lads - really appreciate the fast response.
*Here's what I'll list first:*
1. Had a DX that had STATIC NOISE problems: 



2. I RMA'ed the DX - end of the day OCUK were kind enough to provide me with a BRAND NEW DX, boxed and all.

So, before connecting the DX - I uninstalled ALL drivers. Then re-installed (I actually re-installed many times after I found out the DX wasn't working) - Here's what I tried:
-Unified Driver 1.64, 1.72r2
-Official Asus drivers

Each time I would uninstall I would restart my PC - each time I would install drivers I would restart my PC too.

So that knocks out drivers problems.
I run on Windows 7 64BIT too - so that knocks out Windows 8 theories (in case there were any)

I should also mention that when it DOES NOT work, Windows picks up SOUND playing and furthermore has it installed etc. Nothing seems out of place, apart from the fact that I have no sound playing through my speakers.
On that note: Speakers are connected via a 3.5mm jack - 3 of them. My Z-5500 works perfectly fine, and I've tested it, when I had those problems with my GalaxyS3's jack. So, speakers and wire connections aren't to blame either.

*There's only 3 logical explanations:*
1. Power related
2. PCI-E slot
3. Hardware again is faulty

Power -> connected to a AX750 - thus it shouldn't be a problem, however I had it on a branching MOLEX which was subsequently connected to the fan controller of the Fractal R4 - could that be the problem? No idea - but I've now put a separate wire, just for the soundcard - meaning I'm eliminating power related questions.

PCI-E -> Knowing my Asus motherboard "noobtooth Z77", it could well be it too - but that's odd for it to suddenly go - especially seeing as it works on and off.

Hardware -> if the above two, are switched and played around and they all work - then I can only assume it is faulty hardware again.

_Every single asus product I've bought, I've had a problem with. I'm speaking for the last 12yrs.
Won't ever touch or buy or recommend another Asus product in my life. (I've bought all their ranges of products)_


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> PCI-E -> Knowing my Asus motherboard "noobtooth Z77", it could well be it too - but that's odd for it to suddenly go - especially seeing as it works on and off.


So which PCIE slot are you putting it in? If you know it's faulty, then why are complaining that it's faulty?
Is there a device manager driver issue? Have you checked?

Is it on a different IRQ channel to your onboard audio? Have you disabled the onboard audio?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So which PCIE slot are you putting it in? If you know it's faulty, then why are complaining that it's faulty?
> Is there a device manager driver issue? Have you checked?
> 
> Is it on a different IRQ channel to your onboard audio? Have you disabled the onboard audio?


It is connected to the Z77's PCI-E slot...That's the LAST THING I expect not to be working. Furthermore if the soundcard works on and off, that would highly suggest it has nothing to do with the Z77 pci-e slot...
I was just stating it nevertheless.

I've also disabled the on-board audio- first thing I did in the BIOS - that said on-board should have nothing to do with it.
I should note that there is nothing connected to the on-board.

Device manager is fine.


----------



## jjsoviet

Yes, there's a root method for the Walkman F series now!


----------



## pez

So has this new one worked at all? If not, sounds like the card itself. I'm sure there's a way to test whether the jack is properly functioning (I just don't know it







).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So which PCIE slot are you putting it in? If you know it's faulty, then why are complaining that it's faulty?
> Is there a device manager driver issue? Have you checked?
> 
> Is it on a different IRQ channel to your onboard audio? Have you disabled the onboard audio?
> 
> 
> 
> It is connected to the Z77's PCI-E slot...That's the LAST THING I expect not to be working. Furthermore if the soundcard works on and off, that would highly suggest it has nothing to do with the Z77 pci-e slot...
> I was just stating it nevertheless.
> 
> I've also disabled the on-board audio- first thing I did in the BIOS - that said on-board should have nothing to do with it.
> I should note that there is nothing connected to the on-board.
> 
> Device manager is fine.
Click to expand...

Is there a 'popping' sound you can hear when it stops/starts working?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So has this new one worked at all? If not, sounds like the card itself. I'm sure there's a way to test whether the jack is properly functioning (I just don't know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Indeed - working as we speak. But that doesn't explain why it wasn't working before - as I might have stated - work on/off, like my old DX did, but instead of static, I get nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is there a 'popping' sound you can hear when it stops/starts working?


You mean when I switch on the PC, like a click, clock sound? If so yes. Other than that, nothing bro!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So has this new one worked at all? If not, sounds like the card itself. I'm sure there's a way to test whether the jack is properly functioning (I just don't know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed - working as we speak. But that doesn't explain why it wasn't working before - as I might have stated - work on/off, like my old DX did, but instead of static, I get nothing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is there a 'popping' sound you can hear when it stops/starts working?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean when I switch on the PC, like a click, clock sound? If so yes. Other than that, nothing bro!
Click to expand...

Popping, not clicking. It's normal for it to sound like it's clicking on/off from the actual sound card. But if there is popping coming from the output, then its the power.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I have Xonar D1 (PCI version of DX). About 2/10 of reboots the soundcard doesn't give any sound out, it used to give massive static noise (imagine how loud it is from my speakers) instead of nothing but after trying dozen of different driver versions I managed to turn the static noise to silence.
It's a little annoying but rebooting takes 20s so it's not bad enough to RMA it back to Germany.

E: Now that I think about it, the weird d2x "restart" addon from unixonar might fix it. I'll try it and tell later how it worked.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Why isn't anyone else getting the Stax SRS-3170 system @$999?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why isn't anyone else getting the Stax SRS-3170 system @$999?


Because someone already has an Audeze LCD-2 that he deeply loves and cherishes as well as a Burson Soloist and Schiit Lyr to fulfill his amping needs?


----------



## friend'scatdied

But it's less than half that cost for a full electrostatic setup!

P. S. congrats on the home BTW.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I have Xonar D1 (PCI version of DX). About 2/10 of reboots the soundcard doesn't give any sound out, it used to give massive static noise (imagine how loud it is from my speakers) instead of nothing but after trying dozen of different driver versions I managed to turn the static noise to silence.
> It's a little annoying but rebooting takes 20s so it's not bad enough to RMA it back to Germany.
> 
> E: Now that I think about it, the weird d2x "restart" addon from unixonar might fix it. I'll try it and tell later how it worked.


Check the video dude - I had the same problem with the DX.
So did a guy on YouTube.

I owned the D1 for over 2yrs (on my old PC) never had problems like that before.
I guess it must be hardware related when it comes to the static noise.


----------



## Tman5293

Here's a picture of my audio gear including the headphone stand I won in OC'ing Noob's give away:


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because someone already has an Audeze LCD-2 that he deeply loves and cherishes as well as a Burson Soloist and Schiit Lyr to fulfill his amping needs?


Since when do you have the Soloist? i thought you were going for the SL version








anyways, great choice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why isn't anyone else getting the Stax SRS-3170 system @$999?


Sprigs has already designed an amp for me....I just need the headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But it's less than half that cost for a full electrostatic setup!
> 
> P. S. congrats on the home BTW.


Thanks!







I am sure it is a great deal but I already have an audio setup that I am content with.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why isn't anyone else getting the Stax SRS-3170 system @$999?


Don't think it's an upgrade for me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Since when do you have the Soloist? i thought you were going for the SL version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, great choice.


I pounced on a deal to get a Soloist for $700 where the only cosmetic flaw was a tiny nick on the edge.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's a picture of my audio gear including the headphone stand I won in OC'ing Noob's give away:


Looking good! How are you enjoying your new stand?


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I pounced on a deal to get a Soloist for $700 where the only cosmetic flaw was a tiny nick on the edge.


Wicked cool!
You're a bargain hunter









So far, what's your preferred amp with the LCD2's?


----------



## phillyd

I'm considering replacing the cord on my DT770 Pros, but I don't want to spend a fortune on a cord, and I'm nowhere near skilled enough to make my own...hmmm...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm considering replacing the cord on my DT770 Pros, but I don't want to spend a fortune on a cord, and I'm nowhere near skilled enough to make my own...hmmm...


You may want to contact Brian at BTG Audio. He makes cables of all kinds at reasonable prices.



http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm considering replacing the cord on my DT770 Pros, but I don't want to spend a fortune on a cord, and I'm nowhere near skilled enough to make my own...hmmm...


I have a very nice cord I made and won't cost a fortune either, it is a "double cable" though. PM me if you want more info.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just wanted to ask you guys since there has now been 3 freebies hosted under the OCN HEC's name:

- Do you guys have any feedback of how the freebie threads have gone?
- What improvements can be made to make them better?
- What improvements can be made to make them encourage more people to join our club?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> You may want to contact Brian at BTG Audio. He makes cables of all kinds at reasonable prices.
> http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


Eh too expensive. I mean I want to spend like $20, DIY, make it my own mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I have a very nice cord I made and won't cost a fortune either, it is a "double cable" though. PM me if you want more info.


PM'd


----------



## jjsoviet

Guess what arrived in the mail













Haha, "used". Good one pez. This thing's practically mint!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Muchos nice - good trade lads


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Wicked cool!
> You're a bargain hunter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, what's your preferred amp with the LCD2's?


Hmm... that's actually a pretty good question. I really enjoy the warmth and smoothness of the Lyr when paired with Amperax Golden Globe tubes, but sometimes it can become too smooth (almost blurred) with my LCD-2 which already have rolled off highs and smooth mids. The Soloist on the other hand, offers more bass impact and in general, much more transparency and detail. I might eventually sell the Lyr and either look to get a WA7, Cavali Liquid Glass, or a custom tube amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got a public apology on head-fi. Heart warming I must say:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623514/tralucent-audio-1plus2-iem-appreciation-impressions-thread/4080#post_9779397

Friend sent me the link and made me aware of it.
I don't go on head-fi any more, been over a year since I even opened the site! Who needs to anyway when we got OCN's awesome sauce club







?!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Guess what arrived in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, "used". Good one pez. This thing's practically mint!


Haha, those pictures make them look better than I remembered







. I honestly prefer the finish of the HD 600s, while I prefer the sound of the HD 650s. But I take care of all of my stuff







. Glad to see you got them...now the real question:

How do you like them?


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, those pictures make them look better than I remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly prefer the finish of the HD 600s, while I prefer the sound of the HD 650s. But I take care of all of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to see you got them...now the real question:
> 
> How do you like them?


Thats a beautiful headphone. One day lol.


----------



## pez

They truly are. I actually find it strange that people find the HD 650s more attractive. Once you see them in person, I think it would change anyone's mind. Those are probably the best pics of them I've actually seen







.


----------



## atarione

if any of you guys want something that sounds really close to the HD650 (imho) and costs $60~ish right now (mine cost me only $35~ at Best buy on clearance









Pioneer SE-A1000

http://www.amazon.com/Pioneer-SE-A1000-Over-Ear-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B0033PROOY










these things sound REAAALLY good ... I have been using these a lot since I got them on tuesday.... listened to some HD650 the other day and these are close in sound very close and are very much less monies.

the SE-A1000 is very comfortable for me but people with small heads may have trouble with fit (there is a mod for the headband that supposedly can fix that for most.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, those pictures make them look better than I remembered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I honestly prefer the finish of the HD 600s, while I prefer the sound of the HD 650s. But I take care of all of my stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to see you got them...now the real question:
> 
> How do you like them?


LOVE THEM.

These things can handle anything I could throw at it - from Sade to Sabaton, Toto to Two Steps From Hell.


----------



## pez

Awesome to hear







. Now continue enjoying them in audio bliss







.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Guess what arrived in the mail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, "used". Good one pez. This thing's practically mint!


Congrats. Nice pair of head sets.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. Nice pair of head sets.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now continue enjoying them in audio bliss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Will do sir, will do.









Here's another shot of the Senns:


----------



## pez

Forgot you had a tube amp. They probably sound even better for you, then







. Curious to hear what you think of them when you get the chance...especially with the tube amp







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Forgot you had a tube amp. They probably sound even better for you, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Curious to hear what you think of them when you get the chance...especially with the tube amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm actually listening to them right now.









Initial impressions of the Little Dot MKIII + HD600 combo: the midrange is very sweet and full-bodied, while the treble still has nice sparkle to it. The bass extends deep while still being punchy. I thought it would make the Senns too warm and thick sounding, but it's not the case.

Probably because I upgraded both the driver and power tubes (Voshkod 6ZH1P-EV and Russian 6N6P-IR, respectively) which improve clarity and dynamics over the stock tubes.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm... that's actually a pretty good question. I really enjoy the warmth and smoothness of the Lyr when paired with Amperax Golden Globe tubes, but sometimes it can become too smooth (almost blurred) with my LCD-2 which already have rolled off highs and smooth mids. The Soloist on the other hand, offers more bass impact and in general, much more transparency and detail. I might eventually sell the Lyr and either look to get a WA7, Cavali Liquid Glass, or a custom tube amp.


I see.
You should definitely try the HD800>Soloist pairing someday. Very impressive


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I see.
> You should definitely try the HD800>Soloist pairing someday. Very impressive


If I can find someone in ATX with the HD800 I definitely would. I have a feeling I wouldn't like the trebles of the HD800 though. Aren't they suppose to be pretty sharp and crisp on the high hand? I almost always preferred rolled off trebles.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's a head-fi meet in London coming up - I might attend with my mate








If I do, I'll let you know my impressions of headphones I will try.
I REALLY want to get a chance to listen to some Audeze's - last time I ran out of time and forgot (I was there for over 6hrs! Kicked myself for not at least trying the LCD2's for one minute)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> There's a head-fi meet in London coming up - I might attend with my mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do, I'll let you know my impressions of headphones I will try.
> I REALLY want to get a chance to listen to some Audeze's - last time I ran out of time and forgot (I was there for over 6hrs! Kicked myself for not at least trying the LCD2's for one minute)


LCD-2 is a great musical headphones. It reminds me of the best case scenario when you combine HE400 with the HD650 and send the result to a school that teaches class and refinement.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Properly fixing the T70s epic stuffup at the 4k / 5k frequency spectrum to suit my ears is really annoying but got it nearly there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2 is a great musical headphones. It reminds me of the best case scenario when you combine HE400 with the HD650 and send the result to a school that teaches class and refinement.


Reason I want to try it is due to them being "bass capable" open-backs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just wanted to ask you guys since there has now been 3 freebies hosted under the OCN HEC's name:
> 
> - Do you guys have any feedback of how the freebie threads have gone?
> - What improvements can be made to make them better?
> - What improvements can be made to make them encourage more people to join our club?


You need to leave the freebie threads open for more than a week - maybe 2?
Other than that, can't see any change really!


----------



## chinesekiwi

EqualizerAPO is a godsend. That is all.

An OS wide EQ, that's highly flexible as it's config file is a .txt file so you can add any EQ at any frequency and cover any amount of octave bandwidth.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thank you!
> Will do sir, will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another shot of the Senns:


Been tube rolling aswell I've also got the voshkods but if you get the chance try Hytron 6ak5 using them with a pair of hd650's they are really great. I haven't burnt in the voshkods yet so I guess I have to give them more of a chance. But the Hytrons seem to have more detail and clarity also a larger soundstage with a nice deep bass. Just got both the tubes a couple of weeks ago so ill guess ill burn them in for about 30hours each and then do a fair comparison.


----------



## Tman5293

Can someone share an opinion on the Audeze LCD 2 Rev 1? I've read great things about the Rev 2 but I've heard next to nothing about the Rev 1. I've been offered a set as trade for my T90.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Been tube rolling aswell I've also got the voshkods but if you get the chance try Hytron 6ak5 using them with a pair of hd650's they are really great. I haven't burnt in the voshkods yet so I guess I have to give them more of a chance. But the Hytrons seem to have more detail and clarity also a larger soundstage with a nice deep bass. Just got both the tubes a couple of weeks ago so ill guess ill burn them in for about 30hours each and then do a fair comparison.


I'll check the Hytrons out. Thanks


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If I can find someone in ATX with the HD800 I definitely would. I have a feeling I wouldn't like the trebles of the HD800 though. Aren't they suppose to be pretty sharp and crisp on the high hand? I almost always preferred rolled off trebles.


It will depend on the Dac/source used. I found this to be very important when using the Soloist.

You need to find a synergistic combination, that's were the fun part starts.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> It will depend on the Dac/source used. I found this to be very important when using the Soloist.
> 
> You need to find a synergistic combination, that's were the fun part starts.


I really want to get the Woo Audio WA7 because I love how it looks. Holding off from temptation for now.


----------



## Tman5293

WOOAUDIO!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> WOOAUDIO!


Congratulations again for winning! If I am still OP for the club next year, I will probably do something like that again.


----------



## Tman5293

Does anyone have a good way to run both the Modi and my turntable into the Magni at the same time. Like a splitter or an AB box? I'm looking for something that won't result in a loss of sound quality.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Does anyone have a good way to run both the Modi and my turntable into the Magni at the same time. Like a splitter or an AB box? I'm looking for something that won't result in a loss of sound quality.


What connectors are you using... RCA?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just wanted to share I got this for my mic.


----------



## Aaranu

I just bought the woo audio WA7, needless to say im very impressed with it! Plus it loos awesome!. Get it. Get it.


----------



## pez

Always fancied the look of the WA7.

Anyhow...rediscovered my love for the DT 770 LEs. Listening to some rap, hip hop and dubstep this morning and I'm just having a blast. Not to mention the headphone out of this MBA is actually really good.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just wanted to share I got this for my mic.


Little top hats C:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Oh no, something terrible happened!

I visited the other coast this weekend and while I was there, my ears suddenly felt very full. I used a Q-tip (big mistake) and was able to extract an unusual amount of gunk from the right ear, but my left ear wasn't so luckly. It's been clogged for over a day now. Doesn't seem to be an ear infection since my Eustachian tubes seem to work fine -- I think the offending earwax is somewhere in my middle ear. I've tried Debrox with little effect -- time to go to a physician or ENT.









Can't hear anything out of my left ear right now -- so much for the brand new HD 650s waiting for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh dear








Should get resolved fast though, so at least that's good news.

I clean my ears every time I take a shower with q tips


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What connectors are you using... RCA?


Yes. Both the Modi and the turntable have RCA outs. If I want to listen to the turntable I have to unplug the RCA jacks from the Modi and plug in the turntable's jacks. I'm just looking for a way to plug them both in at the same time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Oh no, something terrible happened!
> 
> I visited the other coast this weekend and while I was there, my ears suddenly felt very full. I used a Q-tip (big mistake) and was able to extract an unusual amount of gunk from the right ear, but my left ear wasn't so luckly. It's been clogged for over a day now. Doesn't seem to be an ear infection since my Eustachian tubes seem to work fine -- I think the offending earwax is somewhere in my middle ear. I've tried Debrox with little effect -- time to go to a physician or ENT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't hear anything out of my left ear right now -- so much for the brand new HD 650s waiting for me.


This happened to me in both ears somewhere on my plane ride to Spain back in 2010. It lasted for nearly 2 weeks, too. The most awful ear 'congestion' I've ever had before.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Yes. Both the Modi and the turntable have RCA outs. If I want to listen to the turntable I have to unplug the RCA jacks from the Modi and plug in the turntable's jacks. I'm just looking for a way to plug them both in at the same time.


Any decent AV switch will do the trick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, I posted this in the Suggestions sub-forum and would like to have you guys' opinions on it as well if possible!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425264/a-more-interactive-and-unified-club-experience


----------



## jjsoviet

Schiit Bifrost. Yay or nay?

I'm looking to upgrade my DAC as well since I've got more funds thanks to my birthday


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Schiit Bifrost. Yay or nay?
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my DAC as well since I've got more funds thanks to my birthday


I've heard good things about it, no idea myself though.
I think 1 or 2 lads here have it.


----------



## Maximillian-E

Been using a pair of Sony MDRXB60EX Gold for a few months...
AMAZING sound considering I got them for 20


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Schiit Bifrost. Yay or nay?
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my DAC as well since I've got more funds thanks to my birthday


No idea tbh, it aint cheap. And I would love to know how the 'uber analog' sounds different from the normal version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maximillian-E*
> 
> Been using a pair of Sony MDRXB60EX Gold for a few months...
> AMAZING sound considering I got them for 20


they remind me of the very old EX500's (absolutely amazing earphones btw the EX500's)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Schiit Bifrost. Yay or nay?
> 
> I'm looking to upgrade my DAC as well since I've got more funds thanks to my birthday


The Bifrost is kind of a waste of money. The modi is not all that different in SQ. Sure the bifrost is better, but it is not actually worth the extra money.

Something like the cambridge audio Dac magic, or a use jolida glass dac would be better.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Bifrost is kind of a waste of money. The modi is not all that different in SQ. Sure the bifrost is better, but it is not actually worth the extra money.
> 
> Something like the cambridge audio Dac magic, or a use jolida glass dac would be better.


Thanks for the insight. I'm actually looking at the Modi because it's cheap, but there's a listing of the Bifrost for $250 (without Uber upgrade and USB input though) and I was thinking on making a jump from my trusty Gamma-1 DAC.

Any good alternatives in the $100-200 price range? Audio-GD products perhaps?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Any decent AV switch will do the trick.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Bifrost is kind of a waste of money. The modi is not all that different in SQ. Sure the bifrost is better, but it is not actually worth the extra money.
> 
> Something like the cambridge audio Dac magic, or a use jolida glass dac would be better.


And to add:

The Modi is a rather clean and 'bright' DAC. You have a tube amp, so the Modi might possibly balance the sound out a bit more. I think it depends on if you mind your sound possibly going a bit on the bright side (well, brighter than it is).

I think with the Bifrost, you're really just getting upgradeability and features (i.e. Modi is 24/96 I think, Bifrost is 24/192, etc). I might be a little off, but if your music isn't 'SACD' or super lossless quality (24/192 lossless), then you might never see the difference.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And to add:
> 
> The Modi is a rather clean and 'bright' DAC. You have a tube amp, so the Modi might possibly balance the sound out a bit more. I think it depends on if you mind your sound possibly going a bit on the bright side (well, brighter than it is).
> 
> I think with the Bifrost, you're really just getting upgradeability and features (i.e. Modi is 24/96 I think, Bifrost is 24/192, etc). I might be a little off, but if your music isn't 'SACD' or super lossless quality (24/192 lossless), then you might never see the difference.


No no no......

Why on earth would you seek to buy a tube amp just to make it neutral by adding in a bright dac? If you have a tube amp, try and keep it warm and smooth.

Plus, the modi it's self is not bright. The magni is bright, but the modi is probably just too revealing with a smaller sound stage. The modi is more fatiguing than the bifrost. The bifrost is a bit more smooth and it has a slightly bigger sound stage. That is about it, but the bifrost is still pretty fatiguing for the price.

The bifrost is a slightly different design as well. The modi is just a stripped down bifrost with lower quality parts.

@op: Now that I think about it, if you are looking for an upgrade, upgrade your amp to something that is not OTL. Try and go for a SET (single ended triode) amp like a simple EL34 amp. Even an entry level burnson amp is going to sound a bit smoother than the lower end little dot stuff.


----------



## jjsoviet

Speaking of the devil, there's a listing for the Cambridge Audio DacMagic!

I'm interested in it since it takes S/PDIF and Toslink as input. Any difference in audio quality over USB? My DAC seems to pick up digital noise from my computer using USB so there's that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Speaking of the devil, there's a listing for the Cambridge Audio DacMagic!
> 
> I'm interested in it since it takes S/PDIF and Toslink as input. Any difference in audio quality over USB? My DAC seems to pick up digital noise from my computer using USB so there's that.


Yeah, interference should be kept low compared to USB. However, the interference of the USB can also be minimized with disabling USB functions in the BIOS.

Over all, the cambridge audio dac just sounds a bit more open and smooth than the bifrost to the point where I would say it is a decent upgrade.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, interference should be kept low compared to USB. However, the interference of the USB can also be minimized with disabling USB functions in the BIOS.
> 
> Over all, the cambridge audio dac just sounds a bit more open and smooth than the bifrost to the point where I would say it is a decent upgrade.


Keep in mind though that the one listed isn't the Plus version, but at least it's much cheaper by at least $50 than the Bifrost.

Looks like I have a potential buy then.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Speaking of the devil, there's a listing for the Cambridge Audio DacMagic!
> 
> I'm interested in it since it takes S/PDIF and Toslink as input. Any difference in audio quality over USB? My DAC seems to pick up digital noise from my computer using USB so there's that.


I've had a pretty poor experience with the optical out on PC motherboards. But maybe the optical out of a soundcard would be pretty good. I know nice USB to SPDIF converters do a good job with optical too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> I've had a pretty poor experience with the optical out on PC motherboards. But maybe the optical out of a soundcard would be pretty good. I know nice USB to SPDIF converters do a good job with optical too.


Please explain? The only time I have ever even heard of a bad experience with toslink is in regards to multi channel speaker setups.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Keep in mind though that the one listed isn't the Plus version, but at least it's much cheaper by at least $50 than the Bifrost.
> 
> Looks like I have a potential buy then.


Not a big deal really. It might be first gen or something like that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no no......
> 
> Why on earth would you seek to buy a tube amp just to make it neutral by adding in a bright dac? If you have a tube amp, try and keep it warm and smooth.
> 
> Plus, the modi it's self is not bright. The magni is bright, but the modi is probably just too revealing with a smaller sound stage. The modi is more fatiguing than the bifrost. The bifrost is a bit more smooth and it has a slightly bigger sound stage. That is about it, but the bifrost is still pretty fatiguing for the price.
> 
> The bifrost is a slightly different design as well. The modi is just a stripped down bifrost with lower quality parts.
> 
> @op: Now that I think about it, if you are looking for an upgrade, upgrade your amp to something that is not OTL. Try and go for a SET (single ended triode) amp like a simple EL34 amp. Even an entry level burnson amp is going to sound a bit smoother than the lower end little dot stuff.


The Modi is bright and the Magni is bright. It wasn't even the fact it was more revealing...I just found both together unbearably 'cold'. Even through different sources.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Hey folks, I was idly wondering if I should upgrade to a better headset. Unfortunately the brands associated with high-end headphones seem to have a massive hole in their product lines when it comes to all-in-one headsets, so I was wondering what the best headsets are for audio. I don't want to bother with the nuisance of having a seperate microphone, it would ruin the experience of gaming if I had to lean in, and I don't want lots of background noise being picked up. So, suggestions?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Hey folks, I was idly wondering if I should upgrade to a better headset. Unfortunately the brands associated with high-end headphones seem to have a massive hole in their product lines when it comes to all-in-one headsets, so I was wondering what the best headsets are for audio. I don't want to bother with the nuisance of having a seperate microphone, it would ruin the experience of gaming if I had to lean in, and I don't want lots of background noise being picked up. So, suggestions?


Headphones + Zalman mic


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Headphones + Zalman mic


How about no... That mic is so overrated..

@OverclockerFox If you aren't spending a lot of money you could mod on a mic onto a headset (I only say this because I am not sure if you would be willing to affix a mic to a 200+ dollar pair of headphones)

The labtec lva 7330 is a somewhat popular mic because people mod them onto headphones and make them headsets, I did it myself and I could not be happier, you can get it for around 10 dollars. It has better audio quality than the zalman, picks up less background noise, responds better the noise canceling and is not one you stick to your shirt.

I bought the zalman mic and returned it next day because it was so bad, the labtec though, it is pretty awesome.




It's just my opinion though, but that zalman was a huge let down for how hyped up it was, and saying you cannot beat it for the price does not work when there is the labtec mic.

I have owned a pair of gaming headphones with mic built in before and this is not any different, only thing is the mic lacks a mic mute switch, but most voip programs have hotkeys for that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might be selling my Lyr soon.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Please explain? The only time I have ever even heard of a bad experience with toslink is in regards to multi channel speaker setups.


From my experience (other have confirmed the same), toslink out of a PC mobo doesn't sound as good as coaxial or USB. It's usually the component put on PCs for optical out are pretty crappy. I expected to sound as good, but it just wasn't the case. It's not that audio would sound horrible, but you would never know unless you did an A/B comparison. But it could also be the mobo.

Just something to watch out for.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How about no... That mic is so overrated...


It's also a quarter of the price of the mic you linked, in Canada. Obviously if you spend 4x as much money on something you're going to get a much better product.

For the $5-10 that the Zalman goes for, it's a fine mic.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's also a quarter of the price of the mic you linked, in Canada. Obviously if you spend 4x as much money on something you're going to get a much better product.
> 
> For the $5-10 that the Zalman goes for, it's a fine mic.


No... Check ebay


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Consider my interest piqued.


Might sell my ODAC as well. Really considering either a custom tube amp and keeping the ODAC or getting the WA7.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might sell my ODAC as well. Really considering either a custom tube amp and keeping the ODAC or getting the WA7.


If the price is right I might get the Lyr.

Then again I just upgraded the tubes on my MKIII


----------



## Speedster159

Guys, how. Is the Plantronics gamecom 780 to you? They any better than the senny HD439?


----------



## serafim

please recommend me a best budget headset under $50 for audiopphile and Dota 2, thanks


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> No... Check ebay


Still almost double the price, and you have to mod it to attach it to headphones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I might be selling my Lyr soon.


Why?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not sure about you guys, but if you don't game with headphones, like me, you could just buy the Logitech USB Mic...even with gaming with headphones on, the Mic is perfect.
Only problem is that if you want to forcefully record your sound whilst gaming (live commentary) then sure get a headset.
Other than that, I've never seen why people want to mod or buy headsets? Someone enlighten me


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys, I wanted to tell you I bought the Shure SRH-440 following your advice. After trying the headphones at home with some FLAC files... OH MY GOD ! these headphones are SOOOO GOOD. They are the most balanced and clear sounding headphones I have ever tried. For the price, of course. Only cons I find: comfort wise the ear pads are ... fine... an that's it, but after long sessions of listening they make me transpire and the headband makes my head hurt where it seats (now I get why everybody told me to get the 840 pads). The other problem I found is design wise. The plastic things that hold the speaker part make some plasticky noise when you move. hope this goes away after it has some use.
Other than that it is a jewel.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Glad it was a good buy!


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Guys, how. Is the Plantronics gamecom 780 to you? They any better than the senny HD439?


Bump.


----------



## foreign03

Ok I've got the hd650 and was thinking about upgrading I've tried a lot of headphones around the $500 -$600 price range and have always sold them guess I'm a fan of the Sennheisers I can't audition headphones as I'm in a small country town is the hd800 a worthy upgrade for price over the hd650's thanks


----------



## jjsoviet

Aww the DacMagic was sold already









Guess I'll lurk more for better deals then.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not sure about you guys, but if you don't game with headphones, like me, you could just buy the Logitech USB Mic...even with gaming with headphones on, the Mic is perfect.
> Only problem is that if you want to forcefully record your sound whilst gaming (live commentary) then sure get a headset.
> Other than that, I've never seen why people want to mod or buy headsets? Someone enlighten me


It's just more convenient to have the mic attached to the headset, the desktop mics also apparently pick up more background noise like the zalman and I use cherry mx blue mechanical keyboards and I am sure it would pick up every keystroke from. Also add the fact that I do not even think that there is a proper place to set a desktop microphone on my desk and a headset attached mic makes sense. I also lean away from my desk when I am not gaming and am just on skype far enough to where I know a desktop mic would not pick up my voice. My headset mounted mic picks up no background noise and doesn't pick up my keyboard even if I am slapping on it.

It makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Ok I've got the hd650 and was thinking about upgrading I've tried a lot of headphones around the $500 -$600 price range and have always sold them guess I'm a fan of the Sennheisers I can't audition headphones as I'm in a small country town is the hd800 a worthy upgrade for price over the hd650's thanks


In a brand where "you get what you pay for", how better do you think a $1500 USD headphone will be against your 450 USD one?
Nevermind price, the HD800 is only capable of delivering good sound, combined with an extremely good DAC and a good audio source.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/reviews/3608

http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/reviews/3587


----------



## rss013

Don't know if this counts but :

Sennheiser PC350 + Asus Xonar DG


----------



## jjsoviet

At this point I think getting either the Modi or the ODAC would be good choices for me. Might spend the rest on a Nexus 7 instead.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's just more convenient to have the mic attached to the headset, the desktop mics also apparently pick up more background noise like the zalman and I use cherry mx blue mechanical keyboards and I am sure it would pick up every keystroke from. Also add the fact that I do not even think that there is a proper place to set a desktop microphone on my desk and a headset attached mic makes sense. I also lean away from my desk when I am not gaming and am just on skype far enough to where I know a desktop mic would not pick up my voice. My headset mounted mic picks up no background noise and doesn't pick up my keyboard even if I am slapping on it.
> 
> It makes a lot of sense to me.


I see, but I don't have those problems with my Logitech.
I know that because my cousin also has the same mic as me.

It can pick-up background noise though, you are correct about that, for sure. But it isn't to the point that it is unbearable etc.
End of the day, we're not recording or speaking from a professional point of view (by that I mean my recordings/calls etc aren't going to be analysed by a professional nor sold to anyone)

Depends on your needs and wants I guess, each to their own in that respect!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> Don't know if this counts but :
> 
> Sennheiser PC350 + Asus Xonar DG


Everything and everyone is welcome - fill out the form in the OP







!


----------



## foreign03

Go for the pc360 (open headset) and asus stx as a soundcard. Great combo for gaming,


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> In a brand where "you get what you pay for", how better do you think a $1500 USD headphone will be against your 450 USD one?
> Nevermind price, the HD800 is only capable of delivering good sound, combined with an extremely good DAC and a good audio source.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/reviews/3608
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-headphones/reviews/3587


Thanks for the info much appreciated my amp is pretty good just have to buy a new dac than hd800


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> It's also a quarter of the price of the mic you linked, in Canada. Obviously if you spend 4x as much money on something you're going to get a much better product.
> 
> For the $5-10 that the Zalman goes for, it's a fine mic.


Exactly my thoughts. Don't be a noob with your audio settings and if you have an actually decent sound card, it should be fine. I've never had a problem with this mic like certain people seem to be having







.


----------



## HPE1000

Go for it, it doesn't matter because you will never hear yourself talking, the mic works and for the price that is all you can ask for. I am not saying it is terrible but comparing it with the labtec or even a logitech desk mic (I have heard both) it is night a day, it doesn't matter if it is 2x more, it is only a difference of 5-10 dollars where you find it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Looks like I made enough bank from my birthday - around $500!









Now I'm contemplating getting a Bifrost + Asgard 2 combo, maybe even OC'ing Noob's Lyr if it's affordable. Good choice? I know the Bifrost may be overkill but I love the uniformity of the Schiit stack for some reason.


----------



## Nagello

Hey everyone, my Beyerdynamic DT880s and my Schiit Modi and Magni arrived probably a week or two ago. One thing I've been notcing is when I power up my amp it tends to make my monitor turn off for about three seconds and then picture is back. Does anyone else have this issue or is this worth investigating a little more?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagello*
> 
> Hey everyone, my Beyerdynamic DT880s and my Schiit Modi and Magni arrived probably a week or two ago. One thing I've been notcing is when I power up my amp it tends to make my monitor turn off for about three seconds and then picture is back. Does anyone else have this issue or is this worth investigating a little more?


Are they both connected to the same outlet? If so, try your amp on a different outlet.


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are they both connected to the same outlet? If so, try your amp on a different outlet.


Yeah they are figured I would try this after work as I have a tons of stuff connected to my powers bars behind my desk. The only thing I found weird is it didn't do that the first few uses just the last few consecutive uses. But I'll give that a try and update afterwords - since that was something I thought about last night after I got off for the night. Since I have 2 monitors, my computer, 2 external hard drives, and then either my WDTV or my actual TV plugged into the same 2 power bars haha.


----------



## Simca

If you're buying the WA7, you're paying for the awesome looks mostly. As long as you're fine with that it's a great purchase.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you're buying the WA7, you're paying for the awesome looks mostly. As long as you're fine with that it's a great purchase.


It is like a moth being drawn to a flame.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is like a moth being drawn to a flame.


A moth being drawn to glowing tubes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Ok I've got the hd650 and was thinking about upgrading I've tried a lot of headphones around the $500 -$600 price range and have always sold them guess I'm a fan of the Sennheisers I can't audition headphones as I'm in a small country town is the hd800 a worthy upgrade for price over the hd650's thanks


The HD800s are not a direct upgrade. If you like the HD650s, then maybe the LCD2s are more up your alley.

The HD800s are just too different sounding to compare the two.


----------



## EpicPie

Received these MEElectronics EDM Universe IEM's for review.


----------



## Tman5293

So as replacement for the failure that is the T90, I think I'm going to pick up the HE-500. Can anyone tell me how well the HE-500 will pair up with the M+M stack? I read in a few places that they go pretty well together.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So as replacement for the failure that is the T90, I think I'm going to pick up the HE-500. Can anyone tell me how well the HE-500 will pair up with the M+M stack? I read in a few places that they go pretty well together.


Why was it such a failure? You were so excited :c


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Ok I've got the hd650 and was thinking about upgrading I've tried a lot of headphones around the $500 -$600 price range and have always sold them guess I'm a fan of the Sennheisers I can't audition headphones as I'm in a small country town is the hd800 a worthy upgrade for price over the hd650's thanks


HD800 sounds nothing like the HD650 but is definitely an upgrade. HE-500 is worth a look. LCD-2 if you really like how the sound signature of the HD650.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So as replacement for the failure that is the T90, I think I'm going to pick up the HE-500. Can anyone tell me how well the HE-500 will pair up with the M+M stack? I read in a few places that they go pretty well together.


If you can, try to go for a more powerful amp. Speaker amps really bring out the best qualities of orthos. I heard the HE-500 pairs well with the Emotiva Mini-x


----------



## OC'ing Noob

You guys think these are fair prices for the following IEM's?

1. Logitech UE TF10 w/ custom SPC cable - $175
2. Etymotic HF3 w/ extra Shure olives - $80


----------



## Tiihokatti

My DT770 earpads started to get a bit smelly/hard from all the sweat/dirt... Washed them along with all my other clothes in the washing machine








Wash them by hand, pfft...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You guys think these are fair prices for the following IEM's?
> 
> 1. Logitech UE TF10 w/ custom SPC cable - $175
> 2. Etymotic HF3 w/ extra Shure olives - $80


beyond fair. That's extremely good.
Selling your TF10's then....do I sense PFE232's







?
If you do sell the TF10's - I can help you by advertising it on my FB/twitter. Maybe someone will be interested.
As that price is really good.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My DT770 earpads started to get a bit smelly/hard from all the sweat/dirt... Washed them along with all my other clothes in the washing machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wash them by hand, pfft...


How'd that work out for you? My DT990 pads are getting a bit crusty too, could use some cleaning.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> beyond fair. That's extremely good.
> Selling your TF10's then....do I sense PFE232's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> If you do sell the TF10's - I can help you by advertising it on my FB/twitter. Maybe someone will be interested.
> As that price is really good.


I am considering it. Do you think I should sell for higher?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am considering it. Do you think I should sell for higher?


$100 was the TF10 stock new from black friday deals.
So that's a good a good baseline to go off.
I mean I would sell the TF10's for under $120.

Now you got the custom cable, I think you could push for $200-250.
I mean you can try higher and see what happens. People can always offer.
I would post it on forums first - ie. head-fi, then if that doesn't sell (I'm guessing you are in no hurry) then after a month or so, eBay.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will consider trying that. Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will consider trying that. Thanks!


No problem


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like it if when you guys have time to check this thread and chime in. If you can share this thread with other club members in ANY club, I would be most grateful. Thanks!

PS
For those unable to click on the embedded link, here is the actual link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1425264/a-more-interactive-and-unified-club-experience


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why was it such a failure? You were so excited :c


One word: *Sibilance*


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why was it such a failure? You were so excited :c
> 
> 
> 
> One word: *Sibilance*
Click to expand...

Aren't all Beyer's harsh on the high-end though? Is the T90 just, way more?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Aren't all Beyer's harsh on the high-end though? Is the T90 just, way more?


You also have to consider the listeners tolerance toward trebles as well. Personally, I can't stand trebles unless they are rolled off, sometimes quite a bit, like say a HD650 or LCD-2.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'm currently looking for IEM's and I was wondering which of the ones listed below would be a good choice. These are basically the ones I can afford and would love to hear your thoughts on them!

1. Westone 1
2. Westone UM1 (with star tips)
3. Beyer DTX 101
4. Beyer DTX 71

I'm hopefully looking for IEMs with some bass to them and some good mids; I really don't like bright highs by the way. Are there any other IEMs that are cheaper that would be a better choice than the ones listed above?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm currently looking for IEM's and I was wondering which of the ones listed below would be a good choice. These are basically the ones I can afford and would love to hear your thoughts on them!
> 
> 1. Westone 1
> 2. Westone UM1 (with star tips)
> 3. Beyer DTX 101
> 4. Beyer DTX 71
> 
> I'm hopefully looking for IEMs with some bass to them and some good mids; I really don't like bright highs by the way. Are there any other IEMs that are cheaper that would be a better choice than the ones listed above?


None of them.

Three BETTER options for you:
FA Consonance - £35
Sony MDR-EX510 - £50
Klipsch S4 - £55

You won't get ANY bass out of the W1's
And you won't good MIDS from the Beyers


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Totally Dubbed

Thank you for the recommendations!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> Thank you for the recommendations!


pleasure buddy.

Actually, a facebook fan/youtube subscriber recently got his FA Consonance (after my recommendation to him) and said:
"WOW, these earphones are epic! Best ones I've had, cable noise isn't a issue, mic works for some reason, tones are all good. And the sound is "smooth" not harsh like some other ear phone!! Thanks for the recommendation!"

My AmazonUK review:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R29PHHMCH3DX8C/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B008QUGSCU&linkCode=&nodeID=&tag=

You can find my review of the EX510 on my website.
Google "totallydubbed EX510" and you'll find it







!


----------



## Alex132

I really can't wait until my amp arrives, and then till I get my HD650s.

I wonder how different my music will sound, because I never bother to test it on other systems


----------



## Simca

You're not getting 200-250 for your TF10s with a custom cable. Custom cables don't resell well. Often times you go for minimal to zero profit with a custom cable. I've seen many people sell headphones with a custom cable no original cable and sell it for same price as if no custom cable job was done. It's nice to have and some may even want to add their own, but they will not pay more for it to already be done for the most part. Some will, but most won't..even so they won't want the price being jacked up that much. To have a TF10 for 100-120 and then double it for a custom cable is lolzy.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're not getting 200-250 for your TF10s with a custom cable. Custom cables don't resell well. Often times you go for minimal to zero profit with a custom cable. I've seen many people sell headphones with a custom cable no original cable and sell it for same price as if no custom cable job was done. It's nice to have and some may even want to add their own, but they will not pay more for it to already be done for the most part. Some will, but most won't..even so they won't want the price being jacked up that much. To have a TF10 for 100-120 and then double it for a custom cable is lolzy.


You can't find a TF10 for $100, unless you buy it during black friday - so that's my point on it there.


----------



## Simca

I wouldn't ever pay more than $180 (I actually wouldn't buy it period) even with custom cable etc.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm currently looking for IEM's and I was wondering which of the ones listed below would be a good choice. These are basically the ones I can afford and would love to hear your thoughts on them!
> 
> 1. Westone 1
> 2. Westone UM1 (with star tips)
> 3. Beyer DTX 101
> 4. Beyer DTX 71
> 
> I'm hopefully looking for IEMs with some bass to them and some good mids; I really don't like bright highs by the way. Are there any other IEMs that are cheaper that would be a better choice than the ones listed above?


Try out the Vsonic VSD1! i love the bass and mids on this model. Of course if you want to spend a litttle more the Vsonic Gr07 BE is a good bet.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> How'd that work out for you? My DT990 pads are getting a bit crusty too, could use some cleaning.


Feels like brand new, although it may have been a bit stupid to use washing machine as one of the pads had bent a little.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you guys remember my DX static noise issue:





Well, got a new DX in, thought it was all nice and daisies - turns out even the NEW DX has the problem too.
Disappointing from Asus.
Definitely isn't driver related - I've been on both unified drivers AND official drivers.
Can't be hardware related either, as I have a NEW DX.
I can only think of power relating issues - but it is directly plugged into its own MOLEX connection in the PSU - can't think of why my 750watt PSU won't power it. Thus nothing is to blame from Corsair.

Long story short: Avoid Asus soundcards as much as you can. I won't buy another one, for any other build I do.


----------



## Aaranu

In regrades to the HD 650 vs HD 800 vs HE-500, if you are looking for an upgrade from the HD 650 grab the HE-500 and save a little money. I currently own all three (listening to HD 800s right now) and its currently my favorite, however its not worth the extra hundreds of dollars over the HE-500s. Unless you have a lot of money to throw around id say the HD-800s are not worth it when you can get HE-500s for like half the price.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you guys remember my DX static noise issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, got a new DX in, thought it was all nice and daisies - turns out even the NEW DX has the problem too.
> Disappointing from Asus.
> Definitely isn't driver related - I've been on both unified drivers AND official drivers.
> Can't be hardware related either, as I have a NEW DX.
> I can only think of power relating issues - but it is directly plugged into its own MOLEX connection in the PSU - can't think of why my 750watt PSU won't power it. Thus nothing is to blame from Corsair.
> 
> Long story short: Avoid Asus soundcards as much as you can. I won't buy another one, for any other build I do.


Checked the video for the first time.
I also had the same problem with Xonar D1 and randomly (2/10 of reboots) I got static noise or silence. Haven't heard any static noise after getting my B3031A speakers but still got the occasional silence after reboot.
PSU is some cheap Strider Essential... Xonar DG build has Super Flower (very high quality) and never had any problems with it.

BUT, fixed it with:
Audio re-starter for sound loop problem for Win Vista/7/8 (by Razord93 ; ext link)
Whenever I only get silence I just run that app and it's fixed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Checked the video for the first time.
> I also had the same problem with Xonar D1 and randomly (2/10 of reboots) I got static noise or silence. Haven't heard any static noise after getting my B3031A speakers but still got the occasional silence after reboot.
> PSU is some cheap Strider Essential... Xonar DG build has Super Flower (very high quality) and never had any problems with it.
> 
> BUT, fixed it with:
> Audio re-starter for sound loop problem for Win Vista/7/8 (by Razord93 ; ext link)
> Whenever I only get silence I just run that app and it's fixed.


What does that sound loop file do out of interest?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What does that sound loop file do out of interest?


In a nutshell, reboots the whole windows sound system including Xonar drivers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> In a nutshell, reboots the whole windows sound system including Xonar drivers.


sounds sexy, and I'm I supposed to do that when the issue occurs? And just launch it?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sounds sexy, and I'm I supposed to do that when the issue occurs? And just launch it?


Yeah, I think the first time sets up some settings so you need to run it twice.
You need to put one of the files to system32 directory so it can work properly, readme comes with the files.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Looks like I made enough bank from my birthday - around $500!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm contemplating getting a Bifrost + Asgard 2 combo, maybe even OC'ing Noob's Lyr if it's affordable. Good choice? I know the Bifrost may be overkill but I love the uniformity of the Schiit stack for some reason.


I didn't care for the HD 600 and A2 combo, so you might want to stick with tubes if you plan on keeping those headphones for a while







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You guys think these are fair prices for the following IEM's?
> 
> 1. Logitech UE TF10 w/ custom SPC cable - $175
> 2. Etymotic HF3 w/ extra Shure olives - $80


Awww, selling the TF10 so soon?

Also, I am HOT. Our delivery person, whoever that idiot may in fact be, not only didn't delivery a package that USPS tracking (clearly) says is out for delivery as of 8:00AM this morning. The package that they did deliver (sun visors for a truck in a package with the dimensions of 12" x 4" x 30") they STUFFED into the mailbox. Not only did they stuff it and clearly realize that it wasn't really going to fit, they had the audacity to have two-thirds of the package hanging out of the mailbox with the other mail waiting to fall out. I know they were only sun visors, but that was just this time. I'd have chased them down over it if it were a PC or Audio purchase.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't care for the HD 600 and A2 combo, so you might want to stick with tubes if you plan on keeping those headphones for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Awww, selling the TF10 so soon?


Yup. Mids aren't smooth enough and trebles aren't rolled off enough. Bass is good though.

Also do you think $475 is a good deal for a mint condition Lyr that comes with the following tubes:

- Stock GE
- Amperax Golden Globe (2 pairs)
- Sylvania Green Hornet

The amp is $450 retail and the Amperax tube costs $60-80 per pair and the Green Hornets are $50 a pair.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup. Mids aren't smooth enough and trebles aren't rolled off enough. Bass is good though.
> .


How do you know this?
What other earphone have you heard to come tot hat decision?

You are right in what you are saying - but I'm curious - as about a month ago when I told you to get the pfe232's you were saying you were happy with the tf10s


----------



## Alex132

What is the difference between the HD650 and H600? I mean, the HD600 is like ~$20 more from what I can find.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't care for the HD 600 and A2 combo, so you might want to stick with tubes if you plan on keeping those headphones for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> -snip-


Well, I'm fine going solid-state right now. One of the reasons is that I tend to switch between the SRH840 and HD600 depending on the situation often, and it's a hassle to turn off the Little Dot and change the gain settings periodically. Also, while the sound coming from the amp to the HD600 is mighty fine, I would like to have more neutrality and treble energy and for me, finding the right tubes for such a sound signature might prove costly in the long run.

Finally, I also have a superficial reason - the Schiit stack looks much tidier and modern on my desktop









If OC'ing Noob decides to sell the Lyr at a good price though, I might jump on that instead of the Asgard 2.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What is the difference between the HD650 and H600? I mean, the HD600 is like ~$20 more from what I can find.


To keep it short, the HD 600 is more flat/neutral with a slightly rolled off top end, while the HD 650 has a bit more bass and bass extension, and a rolled off top end that equivalent or slightly more than the HD 600. IMO, the HD 650 is more 'compatible' with a lot more music.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well, I'm fine going solid-state right now. One of the reasons is that I tend to switch between the SRH840 and HD600 depending on the situation often, and it's a hassle to turn off the Little Dot and change the gain settings periodically. Also, while the sound coming from the amp to the HD600 is mighty fine, I would like to have more neutrality and treble energy and for me, finding the right tubes for such a sound signature might prove costly in the long run.
> 
> Finally, I also have a superficial reason - the Schiit stack looks much tidier and modern on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If OC'ing Noob decides to sell the Lyr at a good price though, I might jump on that instead of the Asgard 2.


Ah, then carry on sir







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What is the difference between the HD650 and H600? I mean, the HD600 is like ~$20 more from what I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> To keep it short, the HD 600 is more flat/neutral with a slightly rolled off top end, while the HD 650 has a bit more bass and bass extension, and a rolled off top end that equivalent or slightly more than the HD 600. IMO, the HD 650 is more 'compatible' with a lot more music.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well, I'm fine going solid-state right now. One of the reasons is that I tend to switch between the SRH840 and HD600 depending on the situation often, and it's a hassle to turn off the Little Dot and change the gain settings periodically. Also, while the sound coming from the amp to the HD600 is mighty fine, I would like to have more neutrality and treble energy and for me, finding the right tubes for such a sound signature might prove costly in the long run.
> 
> Finally, I also have a superficial reason - the Schiit stack looks much tidier and modern on my desktop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If OC'ing Noob decides to sell the Lyr at a good price though, I might jump on that instead of the Asgard 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, then carry on sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah, but why is the HD600 more than the HD650?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, but why is the HD600 more than the HD650?


Maybe in your neck of the woods but here in the US, it's at least $100 cheaper than the HD650 new.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> How do you know this?
> What other earphone have you heard to come tot hat decision?
> 
> You are right in what you are saying - but I'm curious - as about a month ago when I told you to get the pfe232's you were saying you were happy with the tf10s


I am happy with them in that I am content with the price/performance ratio. I am considerably more happy with them than I am with my Etymotic HF3's. That said, I am looking for more still.







There is a lot that I enjoy about the TF10, but I want MOAR!

I am comparing them with my friend's Westone 4R he recently purchased.


----------



## jjsoviet

Speaking of selling, how much do you guys think I should sell my Little Dot MKIII? It's $199 new plus shipping, while mine's already more than 2 years old. However, I have two full sets of tubes which are fairly brand new so that may drive the price up.

Probably $185-200?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Maybe in your neck of the woods but here in the US, it's at least $100 cheaper than the HD650 new.


This^.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am happy with them in that I am content with the price/performance ratio. I am considerably more happy with them than I am with my Etymotic HF3's. That said, I am looking for more still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot that I enjoy about the TF10, but I want MOAR!
> 
> I am comparing them with my friend's Westone 4R he recently purchased.


That's why -well get yourself some PFE232's pronto then.
A lot of people, back when I was a member on head-fi, prefered the 232's over the 4's


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This^.


The hd650's are great big soundstage and for open cans the mid and low bass is beautiful. I can listen to different music genres for hours without any fatigue.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If I could chime in with my own 2 cents, the HD650 in a nutshell was a more laid back and musical headphones while the HD600 was a more neutral and tonally balanced headphones. I preferred HD650 in general and especially for vocals. I preferred the HD600 on the other hand to classical music and jazz. Both are great headphones and will sound great though.


----------



## Alex132

Yeah, I think I'll go for the HD650









Too bad I can only get them at the end of Feb :c


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not sure about you guys, but if you don't game with headphones, like me, you could just buy the Logitech USB Mic...even with gaming with headphones on, the Mic is perfect.
> Only problem is that if you want to forcefully record your sound whilst gaming (live commentary) then sure get a headset.
> Other than that, I've never seen why people want to mod or buy headsets? Someone enlighten me


I usually avoid using voice chat in-game cause I sound like a guy, and don't like being reminded of it. And/or giving someone an educational talk about my situation.








Still, if I can get around to trying voice training, which I've been putting off for forever, maybe I can shift it to a smoky butch sound.
I'd like to make some videos about Borderlands 2 with commentary, since I have better knowledge of it than almost anyone. I guess it comes with being long since past the veteran stage. I have over 2000 hours on it so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you guys remember my DX static noise issue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, got a new DX in, thought it was all nice and daisies - turns out even the NEW DX has the problem too.
> Disappointing from Asus.
> Definitely isn't driver related - I've been on both unified drivers AND official drivers.
> Can't be hardware related either, as I have a NEW DX.
> I can only think of power relating issues - but it is directly plugged into its own MOLEX connection in the PSU - can't think of why my 750watt PSU won't power it. Thus nothing is to blame from Corsair.
> 
> Long story short: Avoid Asus soundcards as much as you can. I won't buy another one, for any other build I do.


It's too bad to hear about your issue, but don't crassly bash Asus. I love my Xonar Essence STX, and would highly recommend it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Received these MEElectronics EDM Universe IEM's for review.


I had no idea Livestrong made earbuds.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I had no idea Livestrong made earbuds.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Was making a joke about the writing on the headband, to the right.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll go for the HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can only get them at the end of Feb :c


Good choice just make sure you have a reasonable amp (doesnt have to be expensive just one with a good rep). I might get flamed for this but I have a few amps and also an Asus soundcard Stx it sounds ok out of the Stx but it just sounds better out of the tube amp. The external amp has more presence and impact versus the soundcard.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll go for the HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad I can only get them at the end of Feb :c
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice just make sure you have a reasonable amp (doesnt have to be expensive just one with a good rep). I might get flamed for this but I have a few amps and also an Asus soundcard Stx it sounds ok out of the Stx but it just sounds better out of the tube amp. The external amp has more presence and impact versus the soundcard.
Click to expand...

Got a Schiit Magni + DX DAC.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got a Schiit Magni + DX DAC.


Or Shiit bitfrost über upgrade as a dac and a nice tube amp love the combo. I've even got a little dot mk3 with hytron tubes and I still produces wonderful sound. But I have to admit woo audio is my favourite setup but don't know if its worth the $ spent but happy with everything I've purchased


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Was making a joke about the writing on the headband, to the right.


PLUR is typically mentioned by people heavy into the rave scene.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


So how do they sound? I got a pair of some of their IEMs a while back for my dad and he seems to like them. I'm down for some cheap(er) IEMs that sound good with EDM.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Was making a joke about the writing on the headband, to the right.


I don't see what PLUR has to do with Livestrong. haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So how do they sound? I got a pair of some of their IEMs a while back for my dad and he seems to like them. I'm down for some cheap(er) IEMs that sound good with EDM.


They sound alright, very V shaped in sound. The lower midrange has a very small presence in the IEM making the midrange lack a lot of energy. The treble is bright making listening a bit fatiguing.

Bass is solid though.

imo, not worth the money but the packaging and feel/quality of the product is good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I don't see what PLUR has to do with Livestrong. haha
> They sound alright, very V shaped in sound. The lower midrange has a very small presence in the IEM making the midrange lack a lot of energy. The treble is bright making listening a bit fatiguing.
> 
> Bass is solid though.
> 
> imo, not worth the money but the packaging and feel/quality of the product is good.


how much do they cost?
US and EU/UK pricing?
EDM kings in low price bracket for me is the Atrio MG7's


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> None of them.
> 
> Three BETTER options for you:
> FA Consonance - £35
> Sony MDR-EX510 - £50
> Klipsch S4 - £55
> 
> You won't get ANY bass out of the W1's
> And you won't good MIDS from the Beyers


Ok I'm trying to purchase the Klipsh but there are a few versions out there. Should I get the "Reference S4" or the "Image S4"?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ok I'm trying to purchase the Klipsh but there are a few versions out there. Should I get the "Reference S4" or the "Image S4"?


No difference.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No difference.


Thanks for clarifying! I'm getting the cheapest available then!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just posted my FS thread of various audio goodness! If you are an OCN HEC member, you get a 10% price deduction!


----------



## Tman5293

So I just ordered a set of custom gloss black shields for my Shadow M-100s with this design:










What do you guys think?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Looks very nice as a design logo. Reminds me of a nuclear sign though


----------



## Alex132

Look what arrived today!
God I love getting better audio. It puts this huge grin on my face.


What is that orange light btw?


The transformer I made for my Magni - Works like a charm and only cost $20 in total! It's a bit ghetto tho


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Love the transformer mod


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOVING the mod bro!
Nice pics - how you finding it?


----------



## jjsoviet

Looks like a mini engine block









Congrats on the amp and great mod!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Love the transformer mod


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> LOVING the mod bro!
> Nice pics - how you finding it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Looks like a mini engine block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the amp and great mod!


haha thanks









I really like it so far,it really does seem to add that bit extra power to the sound/loudness and especially the lows, without being too tinny.
The Magni was really a purchase in-waiting for my HD650 though







(300ohms, compared to my HD555s 50ohms).

Sometimes there is a little bit of noise at certain volume levels, but adjusting it slightly gets rid of that. No idea why.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This happened to me in both ears somewhere on my plane ride to Spain back in 2010. It lasted for nearly 2 weeks, too. The most awful ear 'congestion' I've ever had before.


Turns out in my case it was just a bunch of earwax.







Must've been continual use of the JH13s + airplane pressurization.

It was getting weird because even when I could hear a bit, I was being plagued by persistent low-amplitude tinnitus from the wonky ear. The instant the vacuum sucked out the wax, I could hear again and the ringing was gone.

First order of business will be to listen to the HD 650s when I get home (and then inevitably sell them







).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Turns out in my case it was just a bunch of earwax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must've been continual use of the JH13s + airplane pressurization.
> 
> It was getting weird because even when I could hear a bit, I was being plagued by persistent low-amplitude tinnitus from the wonky ear. The instant the vacuum sucked out the wax, I could hear again and the ringing was gone.
> 
> First order of business will be to listen to the HD 650s when I get home (and then inevitably sell them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Sadly, that's possibly what could have happened to me. I was using my TF10's I had then at the time. I bought q-tips, but I guess I never thought to buy something to clean out my ear, deep inside.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I replaced the small cap I put on the LED of my Snowball mic with its new top hat. Doesn't my mic look so fashionable now?


----------



## Simca

I do say, old sport, that look suits him just fine.


----------



## pez

Besides that gaudy chrome emblem? Of course







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Besides that gaudy chrome emblem? Of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would take a sharpie to it, but that would tank its resale value.


----------



## jjsoviet

Phase 1 of 2 complete. :3


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would take a sharpie to it, but that would tank its resale value.


Which you'll definitely need since that thing is JUNK.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Which you'll definitely need since that thing is JUNK.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would take a sharpie to it, but that would tank its resale value.


I'm just yankin' your chain







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Phase 1 of 2 complete. :3


Wow, that escalated quickly. I surely missed the post where you confirmed you were actually buying, lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Phase 1 of 2 complete. :3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats jjsoviet









Definitely enjoying my Modi / Magni combo with my HD650, I'm enjoying it very much. Better combo than any sound card I could have purchased for $200 or less.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm just yankin' your chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Wow, that escalated quickly. I surely missed the post where you confirmed you were actually buying, lol.


Well I didn't post about that, sorry









Too bad though that FedEx damaged the Bifrost on its way to me. The seller did say that it was in pristine condition and pictures proved it, while when I got it there's a slightly big dent on one of its edges.

Hope this won't damage the DAC in some way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well I didn't post about that, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad though that FedEx damaged the Bifrost on its way to me. The seller did say that it was in pristine condition and pictures proved it, while when I got it there's a slightly big dent on one of its edges.
> 
> Hope this won't damage the DAC in some way.


I would be tempted to claim it on the insurance of FedEx and get your money back.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well I didn't post about that, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad though that FedEx damaged the Bifrost on its way to me. The seller did say that it was in pristine condition and pictures proved it, while when I got it there's a slightly big dent on one of its edges.
> 
> Hope this won't damage the DAC in some way.


How did the seller ship it? I ask because Schiit personally ships them in 2-inch thick styrofoam that covers every angle. I have never shipped anything in my entire life to another person on a forum that I wasn't sure was going to withstand some bumps and bruises (take the HD 600 I just sent to you as an example). If he neglected to ship it properly, I would take it up with him. Maybe consulting Schiit and seeing how much a replacement/repair would cost and talk to the seller about it.

For something that expensive, and in pristine condition, it should have arrived that way.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I would be tempted to claim it on the insurance of FedEx and get your money back.


Well I still have time to test out the Bifrost and see if the damage extends to its functionality. Otherwise, I wouldn't mind the dent since the claim process may be time consuming (and most likely FedEx would bs its way out of not paying for it).


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How did the seller ship it? I ask because Schiit personally ships them in 2-inch thick styrofoam that covers every angle. I have never shipped anything in my entire life to another person on a forum that I wasn't sure was going to withstand some bumps and bruises (take the HD 600 I just sent to you as an example). If he neglected to ship it properly, I would take it up with him. Maybe consulting Schiit and seeing how much a replacement/repair would cost and talk to the seller about it.
> 
> For something that expensive, and in pristine condition, it should have arrived that way.


The seller shipped the Bifrost in its original package, styrofoam and all. Even has the documentation and an extra coax cable thrown in for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The seller shipped the Bifrost in its original package, styrofoam and all. Even has the documentation and an extra coax cable thrown in for me.


was the box damaged?

gratz on your asgard 2 purchase btw! hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> was the box damaged?


There seems to be a crumpled edge so I do think it's been dropped.

Here are pics:




I really cannot test this extensively since I don't have a TOSLINK cable right now. Might buy one tomorrow to determine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Was there insurance?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Was there insurance?


I'll contact the seller tomorrow if he added insurance when he shipped it out via FedEx.

Thanks for the concern everyone!


----------



## pez

That looks a lot better than what I was expecting. For some reason, I was envisioning a huge dent in the corner of the device lol. Either way, with the original packaging as well as Schiit does, I'd find it hard to believe it being damaged in that spot during shipping. Looks like the amp itself was dropped on an edge.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That looks a lot better than what I was expecting. For some reason, I was envisioning a huge dent in the corner of the device lol. Either way, with the original packaging as well as Schiit does, I'd find it hard to believe it being damaged in that spot during shipping. Looks like the amp itself was dropped on an edge.


Yeah maybe I'm over-exaggerating it a bit, given my tendency to notice even the slightest scratches in my gear that bug me to no end :v

Indeed the DAC does look dropped on an edge, leading me to believe that the package has been opened for some reason. Either way I won't pursue FedEx if the unit itself works fine (most likely it does), since a superficial damage like this can be covered by something like, say, an Asgard 2.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah maybe I'm over-exaggerating it a bit, given my tendency to notice even the slightest scratches in my gear that bug me to no end :v
> 
> Indeed the DAC does look dropped on an edge, leading me to believe that the package has been opened for some reason. Either way I won't pursue FedEx if the unit itself works fine (most likely it does), since a superficial damage like this can be covered by something like, say, an Asgard 2.


I think a drop wouldn't do that. That box should have been pretty sturdy. More like they rammed a pallet into your box to do damage like that.

I've had USPS crack the PCB on a 50lb vintage amp. Luckily insurance paid for the repairs. Still a pain though.


----------



## foreign03

Is that the uber bitfrost or standard? If you get the chance please give us your thoughts on it. I've been deciding on a dac purchase shortly was thinking about the bitfrost or peachtree or burson and well. Yeah I'm all over the place too many dacs and unfortunately I can't audition them so if I buy one it has to be good. To pair with my hd650,s and tube amp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For me it is always a matter of principle. I would not let FedEx get away with that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For me it is always a matter of principle. I would not let FedEx get away with that.


This.

Plus that small dent = resale value gone down A LOT.

And it will always bug you in the future, just act on it now!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It MUST have been insured.
If it was then the seller loses nothing and nor do you. Fedex pays the bills. No matter how long it will take, you should do it.
Something similar happened to me when posting earphones from France to UK for demo'ing - and due to the principle I claim 120€ back from them for what they failed to do. Shared it with the receiver of the package.


----------



## jjsoviet

I just PM'ed the seller earlier. Hope this goes through.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Checked the video for the first time.
> I also had the same problem with Xonar D1 and randomly (2/10 of reboots) I got static noise or silence. Haven't heard any static noise after getting my B3031A speakers but still got the occasional silence after reboot.
> PSU is some cheap Strider Essential... Xonar DG build has Super Flower (very high quality) and never had any problems with it.
> 
> BUT, fixed it with:
> Audio re-starter for sound loop problem for Win Vista/7/8 (by Razord93 ; ext link)
> Whenever I only get silence I just run that app and it's fixed.


Hey man - got the same issue - used your driver fix and it WORKED to restore it.
Made a video about it - will upload and you do get a mention in it







!

EDIT:


----------



## Alex132

http://www.digitalrev.com/product/sennheiser-hd650/MTAwMjYxMQ_A_A

Anyone know about this site? Is it legit? 'cause that's damn cheap!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yeah maybe I'm over-exaggerating it a bit, given my tendency to notice even the slightest scratches in my gear that bug me to no end :v
> 
> Indeed the DAC does look dropped on an edge, leading me to believe that the package has been opened for some reason. Either way I won't pursue FedEx if the unit itself works fine (most likely it does), since a superficial damage like this can be covered by something like, say, an Asgard 2.


That is a good idea







.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/sennheiser-hd650/MTAwMjYxMQ_A_A
> 
> Anyone know about this site? Is it legit? 'cause that's damn cheap!


Cheap, but not unheard of. The price doesn't surprise me so much that I'd call it out as fake. Still, I have zero experience with that website and couldn't tell you.

Perhaps this helps? http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.digitalrev.com


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.digitalrev.com/product/sennheiser-hd650/MTAwMjYxMQ_A_A
> 
> Anyone know about this site? Is it legit? 'cause that's damn cheap!
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap, but not unheard of. The price doesn't surprise me so much that I'd call it out as fake. Still, I have zero experience with that website and couldn't tell you.
> 
> Perhaps this helps? http://www.trustpilot.com/review/www.digitalrev.com
Click to expand...

looks legit


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Be very cautious with sites you don't know.
If it uses paypal - I would go for it - if not, I would avoid site I don't know about.

When I was buying my Sony HX9 - there was a site that had great unbeatable prices - reviews of the site had good and bad comments about it - I ended up not buying from there and spent the extra £50 on my purchase.
Several months later, I checked back to see if that site was still there - and it had been terminated


----------



## jjsoviet

Finally made the damage claim to FedEx with all necessary documentation for proof. The seller did a great job scanning and attaching all transaction/shipping info and I was able to talk to Jason Stoddard about the potential repair cost of the Bifrost's aluminum frame.









Now, to play the waiting game


----------



## Totally Dubbed

As long as the amp works, the seller is cooperates with you -you should be able to get your claim paid for by fedex


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As long as the amp works, the seller is cooperates with you -you should be able to get your claim paid for by fedex


I have to schedule an appointment for someone to come check on the damage though. I should call FedEx tomorrow about that, as well as updating the claim cost which I just ballparked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I have to schedule an appointment for someone to come check on the damage though. I should call FedEx tomorrow about that, as well as updating the claim cost which I just ballparked.


Do let us know what happens!


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm happy to report that upon receiving the Monoprice optical cables earlier, I've tested the Bifrost and it works perfectly!









Also, someone bought my Little Dot MKIII just now at $185. Now I have enough for the Asgard 2 :3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm happy to report that upon receiving the Monoprice optical cables earlier, I've tested the Bifrost and it works perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, someone bought my Little Dot MKIII just now at $185. Now I have enough for the Asgard 2 :3


Noooo, I'm heartbroken. I wish I would have known you were selling that. I would've claimed it







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Noooo, I'm heartbroken. I wish I would have known you were selling that. I would've claimed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh man! Why did I not say about it earlier D:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh man! Why did I not say about it earlier D:


It's alright







. I need to be saving up right now anyways. I'm more of a spectator in this thread ATM.

On a side note, my DT 770s are seeing a lot of use. Still the perfect compliment to the HD 650s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@ any lurking EEs on the thread. I just put together this cmoy amplifier, and there is a problem. Sound comes out, but it is only on the left channel. The sound that does come out is very quiet and there is some back ground noise.

Every time the music hits a lot of high frequency, the headphones will start to clip. When they clip, every now and again, the headphones will sound normal for quite literally a half a second.

I am wondering if this is not an op amp issue (LME741CN) or a Vground issues. I should also make note that I am using two 9v batteries for the amp vs 1 or a custom PSU.


----------



## Simca

Sounds like the connections aren't meeting well in either the headphones or your amp. And when I say connections I mean it could be anything inside of it..not just the jacks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If I was not living in the UK, I would have bought that amp off you too. But with postage costs and risks, ironically - it would have been hard to get the little dot to me. Great price you sold it for, excellent amp


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ any lurking EEs on the thread. I just put together this cmoy amplifier, and there is a problem. Sound comes out, but it is only on the left channel. The sound that does come out is very quiet and there is some back ground noise.
> 
> Every time the music hits a lot of high frequency, the headphones will start to clip. When they clip, every now and again, the headphones will sound normal for quite literally a half a second.
> 
> I am wondering if this is not an op amp issue (LME741CN) or a Vground issues. I should also make note that I am using two 9v batteries for the amp vs 1 or a custom PSU.


Err, I just woke up, but I'd guess a solder bridge or other unintentional short between things that aren't supposed to be connected. Wait, that wouldn't explain all the symptoms though, unless there are multiple sisues.

Which CMoy design is it? Schematic? PCB or you did it yourself? Could you post a picture of it?

Start probing around with a multimeter with the thing turned on and check various voltages (positive rail to negative, positive and then negative to input ground, input ground to output ground, output left/right channel voltage compared to ground with nothing playing, etc.) Open circuit somewhere could be it too. You can check continuity with a multimeter with most that have a buzzer.

Unless the op amp is smoking hot and charred, it's probably doing fine.

But wait, did you seriously use a 741 op amp? Did you have it lying around, or did someone anywhere suggest using it? When people talk about no audio electronics being slew rate limited these days, dinosaur textbook op amps don't count there (I didn't check the datasheet, but maybe that explains the high-frequency crud).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Err, I just woke up, but I'd guess a solder bridge or other unintentional short between things that aren't supposed to be connected. Wait, that wouldn't explain all the symptoms though, unless there are multiple sisues.
> 
> Which CMoy design is it? Schematic? PCB or you did it yourself? Could you post a picture of it?
> 
> Start probing around with a multimeter with the thing turned on and check various voltages (positive rail to negative, positive and then negative to input ground, input ground to output ground, output left/right channel voltage compared to ground with nothing playing, etc.) Open circuit somewhere could be it too. You can check continuity with a multimeter with most that have a buzzer.
> 
> Unless the op amp is smoking hot and charred, it's probably doing fine.
> 
> But wait, did you seriously use a 741 op amp? Did you have it lying around, or did someone anywhere suggest using it? When people talk about no audio electronics being slew rate limited these days, dinosaur textbook op amps don't count there (I didn't check the datasheet, but maybe that explains the high-frequency crud).


I will try and send some picks. The soldering job is total crap because my electrical soldering iron is dead so I had to use a plummer's soldering iron, but I double checked for any bridging. Plus, if there was a bridge, I seriously doubt it would work simply because the only things that would be bridged are the pins on the op amp. I gave myself a crap ton of space to prototype the board.

I can try and get pictures to you later. The guy who I am building this for took a bunch of them.

Things I am concerned about include: Grounding loop, a bad virtual ground, the op amp, maybe a bad resistor, and maybe a poor choice in capacitor.

As for the schematic http://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy-tutorial/misc/cmoy-tangent-sch.pdf

And as for the op amp, it was the only one at radio shack. We are still trying to figure out the best opamp for the circuit, so we went with the 741 simply to test the design.

Also, IDK if this makes a difference or not, but we chose to use 470uf capacitors for the PSU vs 220uf, and we also chose 0.22uf capacitors to be inline after the potentiometer. Lastly the optional resistors are 47 ohms (not kilio-ohms).

The resistors are the radioshack metalized film resistors with a 1% tolerance, so hopefully they aren't causing any issues. The other problem is that the 0.22uf capacitors are paper in oil capacitors that I had lying around. They SHOULD work for this application, but I am considering going with some basic wima caps.


----------



## mikeaj

Ground loop between what and what? It's not even connected to mains.

For a CMoy, something with high current capability and that's reasonably stable should be prioritized... unless you're using sensitive IEMs more than insensitive large cans, in which case going for lower noise might be more important than being able to output high current.

Should be pretty hard to mess up the virtual ground in the above. It's just a resistor and capacitor between high side and midpoint, and a corresponding identical resistor and capacitor between the midpoint and low side.

Small component value changes like you made shouldn't make much difference in those places, especially not to the point of the symptoms you're getting.

Not that it matters for this stage, but are you using default R3 and R4 there? That's a lot of gain.

Anyway, it'd be a lot easier to diagnose by probing the circuit than by visual inspection and guessing. Just check things.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok, I made a better one with a better schematic.

The ground on the other amp was not right. One resistor was giving my 14.7 and the other was giving me 3.3.

On the new amp, I am only getting sound out of 1 channel, but the volume is higher, and there is very little noise. After about 10 seconds the Opamp became extremely hot. I think if replace the opamp that it should fix the problem.

What do you think?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The ground on the other amp was not right. One resistor was giving my 14.7 and the other was giving me 3.3.


Measured across... the resistor? Circuit on or off? Units? (ohms, volts? I don't even know what you're measuring)

A whole bunch of people have looked at the tangentsoft site, and there's nothing untowards about that circuit. Just out of curiosity, what's this new schematic and what's better about it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> On the new amp, I am only getting sound out of 1 channel, but the volume is higher, and there is very little noise. After about 10 seconds the Opamp became extremely hot. I think if replace the opamp that it should fix the problem.
> 
> What do you think?


10 seconds while playing music (how loud, into what headphones) or not? Estimate of temperature? Which op amp, the 741 again? Regardless, that seems pretty much like it can't be right, even disregarding the one channel not working. Pretty much no op amp should be getting that hot that quickly with +/- 9 Volt rails.

Either the circuit's not wired right or the op amp is fried (from say being miswired before) and shorting internally. If there's a short inside, that would explain the rapid heating and also a channel not working, but it also could be that the circuit's wrong.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Measured across... the resistor? Circuit on or off? Units? (ohms, volts? I don't even know what you're measuring)
> 
> A whole bunch of people have looked at the tangentsoft site, and there's nothing untowards about that circuit. Just out of curiosity, what's this new schematic and what's better about it?
> 10 seconds while playing music (how loud, into what headphones) or not? Estimate of temperature? Which op amp, the 741 again? Regardless, that seems pretty much like it can't be right, even disregarding the one channel not working. Pretty much no op amp should be getting that hot that quickly with +/- 9 Volt rails.
> 
> Either the circuit's not wired right or the op amp is fried (from say being miswired before) and shorting internally. If there's a short inside, that would explain the rapid heating and also a channel not working, but it also could be that the circuit's wrong.


The circuit was on, I was measuring voltage across the resistors.

It was not a new schematic, but rather a better set of instructions. I do not have jumpers, so I am trying to use excess leads on the resistors to jump from one point to another. In other words, if a resistor was supposed to be soldered to another resistor AND ground, I would solder R1 onto R2 halfway up the R1 lead and then connect the R1 lead to ground. Because of this, I preferred a more graphical baby step by baby step style instruction set so that I could mentally map out where I wanted my leads to go so I would not be cramped for space.

TL;DNR = personal preference.

How loud = eh, pretty quiet. I would say just a bit lower than normal listening levels in one channel.

What Earphones?= IE8s

Estimate of temp = Well I burnt myself....sooo quite hot. 120F+ is a pure guess.

Yeup, the 741, but a brand new 741 chip. The other one is still in the other amp.


----------



## Tman5293

There's a head-fi meet going on in Plano, TX in two weeks. Any other Texans here that are planning on attending (I'm looking at you OC'ing noob!)?

More info on it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678818/dallas-tx-sunday-september-29th-2013-big-tex-wears-headphones-too-meetup


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> There's a head-fi meet going on in Plano, TX in two weeks. Any other Texans here that are planning on attending (I'm looking at you OC'ing noob!)?
> 
> More info on it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678818/dallas-tx-sunday-september-29th-2013-big-tex-wears-headphones-too-meetup


Sorry, got some personal stuff that is keeping me here in ATX for a while.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, got some personal stuff that is keeping me here in ATX for a while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Maybe next time!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was wondering which of the following you guys would like to see in the Christmas freebie thread I have planned:

- SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player
- Brainwavz Peridot Headphone Stand


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> There's a head-fi meet going on in Plano, TX in two weeks. Any other Texans here that are planning on attending (I'm looking at you OC'ing noob!)?
> 
> More info on it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/678818/dallas-tx-sunday-september-29th-2013-big-tex-wears-headphones-too-meetup


I might come!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I might come!


WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex132

http://fluke.bandcamp.com/track/secondary-parameters

__
https://soundcloud.com/fluke132%2Fsecondary-parameters

Yay for arps! My headphones amp actually changed how I do kicks now haha.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm most probably going to the UK head-fi meet with a mate


----------



## friend'scatdied

This is the second pair of HD 650s that just doesn't sound completely agreeable to my ears as I had anticipated (N.B. I fell it love with my very first brand new pair, silver mesh, in 2009). It seems I need to raise them to undesirably high SPLs to extract the level of treble I prefer. These are from March 2013 so I don't expect pad wear-in has much to do with this, though it's hard to be sure. The pads on my legitimately new HD 600s from a few months back felt relatively firm compared to these, to my recollection.

Switching between them and the HE60 is quite revelatory -- I can only imagine what my incoming SRM-323S will bring to the table (much more power on tap than the SRM-T1).


----------



## OverclockerFox

After getting depressed looking around for good headsets, I think I may just go with an Astro A40 set. But they seem hard to find in stock online. Have they been discontinued or something?

Also, just why is it so near-impossible to find a headset with good audio quality? You would think that any company which would make good headphones would be competent enough to be able to incorporate a microphone on the side. Sort of makes me wonder if Sennheiser and others know what the hell they're doing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> After getting depressed looking around for good headsets, I think I may just go with an Astro A40 set. But they seem hard to find in stock online. Have they been discontinued or something?
> 
> Also, just why is it so near-impossible to find a headset with good audio quality? You would think that any company which would make good headphones would be competent enough to be able to incorporate a microphone on the side. Sort of makes me wonder if Sennheiser and others know what the hell they're doing.


Audio headsets do not prioritize audio quality as for most people who use headsets, they use it simply for VOIP purposes. a Mic is an extra cost and manufacturing design as well as a general inconvenience of having a mic fixture for any headphones designed with audio quality in mind. Most people looking to buy headphones do not want headsets, just as most people looking for headsets are simply looking for a convenient way to handle voice chat without getting a separate dedicated mic. I know this is not the answer you want to hear, but basically it is what it is. Headsets are generally focused on more gimicky features as opposed to audio goodness, while headphones general prioritize audio quality and music/studio usage where the user often already has a mic. Your best buy is to get a nice headphones and get a clip on mic or desktop mic. You will get better mic quality and audio quality all in one go.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was wondering which of the following you guys would like to see in the Christmas freebie thread I have planned:

- SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player
- Brainwavz Peridot Headphone Stand


----------



## DuckKnuckle

The headphone stand would be nice.


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Audio headsets do not prioritize audio quality as for most people who use headsets, they use it simply for VOIP purposes. a Mic is an extra cost and manufacturing design as well as a general inconvenience of having a mic fixture for any headphones designed with audio quality in mind. Most people looking to buy headphones do not want headsets, just as most people looking for headsets are simply looking for a convenient way to handle voice chat without getting a separate dedicated mic. I know this is not the answer you want to hear, but basically it is what it is. Headsets are generally focused on more gimicky features as opposed to audio goodness, while headphones general prioritize audio quality and music/studio usage where the user often already has a mic. Your best buy is to get a nice headphones and get a clip on mic or desktop mic. You will get better mic quality and audio quality all in one go.


But I want it all, bawwwwwwwwww...

So are there mics available that you can hook on your ear so you can use them along with headphones?
I'm just trying to think of convenient options.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Get yourself a Zalman ZM1 and a good set of headphones. The combo will blow traditional headsets out of the water!


----------



## HPE1000

I will just nod my head in agreement, get the zalman mic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was wondering which of the following you guys would like to see in the Christmas freebie thread I have planned:
> 
> - SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4 GB MP3 Player
> - Brainwavz Peridot Headphone Stand


Sansa IMO - simply because giving people a better source outweighs the benefits of a stand.
That said, why are you doing another freebie?
You've given way too much already!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> But I want it all, bawwwwwwwwww...
> 
> So are there mics available that you can hook on your ear so you can use them along with headphones?
> I'm just trying to think of convenient options.


Get a nice pair of headphones and a Mod Mic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sansa IMO - simply because giving people a better source outweighs the benefits of a stand.
> That said, why are you doing another freebie?
> You've given way too much already!


I had gotten a few when the price first dropped to $30 for family members. Unfortunately, in many cases, other more popular DAP's have beaten me to the punch so to speak. Hence I have a few lying around that I neither use or have anyone to give it away to. Attempting to sell them IMHO is not worth the hassle. I consider this donating to a good cause.


----------



## pez

I'll have to go through my stuff and see if I can add to the freebie. I'll have to see if I can come to part ways with my Ety ER-6i, Monster Turbine, and iPod Shuffle.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sansa IMO - simply because giving people a better source outweighs the benefits of a stand.
> That said, why are you doing another freebie?
> You've given way too much already!


SILENCE, ONE CAN NEVER GIVE TOO MUCH!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Well guys, I finally heard the HE-300s. They have been one of the few headphones that I have been trying to get a hold of for a couple years, but no one had them.

I listened to them for about 30 minutes and I have to say they are probably the number one most underrated and understated headphones I have ever listened to. The amp they stuck the HE-300s on was kind of junk, so the headphones did sound a little sterile, but that is just the nature of trying to listen to headphones in a store (btw this was crutchfield....not best buy).

Out of the more popularized mid-fi headphones, these are probably the most normal sounding headphones. For instance, the K701s (or Q701s) have a very large sound stage, but the bass and mid bass is kind of lacking, the Audiotechnica Ath-AD900X has bass and mids, but the highs are a bit harsh and the bass is not very clean and lacks body, the DT880 have bass and mids, but the upper mids and highs seem a bit suppressed, and so on.

All the mid-fi headphones seem to be lacking that one thing that would have made them great all around headphones. I believe that the HE-300s are actually just plain, simple, nice sounding headphones. They are very clear without being too shouty, they have nice clean bass, and the mids are pretty darn smooth.

They sound pretty similar to the HD600s but slightly worse in highs, mids, and lows. I am kind of wondering if that had something to do with the amp and ipod combo that crutchfield was using to demo these headphones, but I am going to see if I can find these suckers for a good price and possibly write a more full length review with my setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> SILENCE, ONE CAN NEVER GIVE TOO MUCH!


his done too much already!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I had gotten a few when the price first dropped to $30 for family members. Unfortunately, in many cases, other more popular DAP's have beaten me to the punch so to speak. Hence I have a few lying around that I neither use or have anyone to give it away to. Attempting to sell them IMHO is not worth the hassle. I consider this donating to a good cause.


fair enough mate


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got this beastly studio desk to replace my current Ikea Jerker. It is 7ft x 4 ft x 3ft and super beastly.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got this beastly studio desk to replace my current Ikea Jerker. It is 7ft x 4 ft x 3ft and super beastly.


cool desk where can i get one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> cool desk where can i get one?


I think it might be custom made.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice desk, but the monitors are a bit far for my liking. I wouldn't be able to game in that setup


----------



## djinferno806

DT 770 pro 250 ohm owner checking in!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> DT 770 pro 250 ohm owner checking in!


sign yourself up in the OP.

I actually only did that like 3 days ago lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think this is kind of wrong:

"Why indeed? There are a few reasons. Headphones are mostly portable, though I stress that portable simply means you can use them wherever you go. For the price, you cannot beat the audio quality that headphones can afford. "

Headphones portable?
I think you should say earphones with the mention of some headphones being seen as portable.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think this is kind of wrong:
> 
> "Why indeed? There are a few reasons. Headphones are mostly portable, though I stress that portable simply means you can use them wherever you go. For the price, you cannot beat the audio quality that headphones can afford. "
> 
> Headphones portable?
> I think you should say earphones with the mention of some headphones being seen as portable.


Headphones are more portable than most monitors tbh. (Genelec 1035B's weigh like 80-120kg each or something). Also with an external dac+amp, even something like the BiFrost+Lyr, the weight still isn't that much. Although the carrying size will be kinda large-ish.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice desk, but the monitors are a bit far for my liking. I wouldn't be able to game in that setup


One can always move them closer.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One can always move them closer.


Of course, but still, it is a small monitor, sitting very far away. I wouldn't be able to even read from it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Of course, but still, it is a small monitor, sitting very far away. I wouldn't be able to even read from it.


I have a 24" monitor, so it's OK for me.


----------



## nz3777

I just bought the Thermal take Shock gaming headphones- Do you guys know anything about them? I dont know what to compare em too but to me they sound pretty decent Tt eSPORTS.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I just bought the Thermal take Shock gaming headphones- Do you guys know anything about them? I dont know what to compare em too but to me they sound pretty decent Tt eSPORTS.


If it is made by Thermaltake, it is almost assuredly crap from an audio quality standpoint.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> I just bought the Thermal take Shock gaming headphones- Do you guys know anything about them? I dont know what to compare em too but to me they sound pretty decent Tt eSPORTS.


Kinda pointless asking for advice/recommendations here when you already bought a product. But yeah, they're crap for audio-quality. As all headsets are.


----------



## nz3777

Lol! Well it was either that or get Knocks on my door from my neighbors asking me to please turn down the machine gun fire lol! I have a 7.1 surround but i cant use it past 10% we live in a condo~ I didnt feel like dropping $200 dollars for headphones thats why I got these. It was a toss up between turtle beach or these lol


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Lol! Well it was either that or get Knocks on my door from my neighbors asking me to please turn down the machine gun fire lol! I have a 7.1 surround but i cant use it past 10% we live in a condo~ I didnt feel like dropping $200 dollars for headphones thats why I got these. It was a toss up between turtle beach or these lol


Turtle beach or TT headsets, or any headsets are not even designed with audio-quality in mind as much as audiophile-headphones. Almost all headsets are meant to full 3 jobs: have a mic, market towards gamers and have TEH XXXTREME bass. Nothing more.

Thus, if you are asking about how the quality is compared to other headsets, I doubt anyone has done an actually thorough review of their audio-quality because there is little-to-no point if they're not designed/going to be used by audiophiles. Hence most will just quote the factory specs (which are nearly meaningless) and move on to something else.


----------



## nz3777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Turtle beach or TT headsets, or any headsets are not even designed with audio-quality in mind as much as audiophile-headphones. Almost all headsets are meant to full 3 jobs: have a mic, market towards gamers and have TEH XXXTREME bass. Nothing more.
> 
> Thus, if you are asking about how the quality is compared to other headsets, I doubt anyone has done an actually thorough review of their audio-quality because there is little-to-no point if they're not designed/going to be used by audiophiles. Hence most will just quote the factory specs (which are nearly meaningless) and move on to something else.


Thats funny as hell beacuse thats EXACTLY the mombo-jumbo they have written on the box~ I saw a pair of SennHeiser or something like that forgive the spelling please- Those are better are they not?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nz3777*
> 
> Thats funny as hell beacuse thats EXACTLY the mombo-jumbo they have written on the box~ I saw a pair of SennHeiser or something like that forgive the spelling please- Those are better are they not?


For the price, yeah.


----------



## pez

Have you ordered the Asgard 2 yet JJ? Also, I know someone asked, but I may have missed the answer...is your Bifrost an Uber?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you ordered the Asgard 2 yet JJ? Also, I know someone asked, but I may have missed the answer...is your Bifrost an Uber?


Ordered, but it won't ship until the 20th unfortunately. Schiit has the Asgard 2 on backorder









The Bifrost I bought is non-Uber and non-USB, which is fine given that I paid $250 for it. Once FedEx honors the claim I'll save up more for Christmas and send the Bifrost over for Uber and a chassis replacement.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well guys, I finally heard the HE-300s. They have been one of the few headphones that I have been trying to get a hold of for a couple years, but no one had them.
> 
> I listened to them for about 30 minutes and I have to say they are probably the number one most underrated and understated headphones I have ever listened to. The amp they stuck the HE-300s on was kind of junk, so the headphones did sound a little sterile, but that is just the nature of trying to listen to headphones in a store (btw this was crutchfield....not best buy).
> 
> Out of the more popularized mid-fi headphones, these are probably the most normal sounding headphones. For instance, the K701s (or Q701s) have a very large sound stage, but the bass and mid bass is kind of lacking, the Audiotechnica Ath-AD900X has bass and mids, but the highs are a bit harsh and the bass is not very clean and lacks body, the DT880 have bass and mids, but the upper mids and highs seem a bit suppressed, and so on.
> 
> All the mid-fi headphones seem to be lacking that one thing that would have made them great all around headphones. I believe that the HE-300s are actually just plain, simple, nice sounding headphones. They are very clear without being too shouty, they have nice clean bass, and the mids are pretty darn smooth.
> 
> They sound pretty similar to the HD600s but slightly worse in highs, mids, and lows. I am kind of wondering if that had something to do with the amp and ipod combo that crutchfield was using to demo these headphones, but I am going to see if I can find these suckers for a good price and possibly write a more full length review with my setup.


Goddamnit...I really didn't need to start wanting a new pair of cans...


----------



## jjsoviet

Woop!

So I called FedEx today and the rep said that once the claim has been reviewed, there would be no need for inspection and instead $100 would be credited to the shipper. That's within the ballpark figure of the actual repair cost of the Bifrost!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Woop!
> 
> So I called FedEx today and the rep said that once the claim has been reviewed, there would be no need for inspection and instead $100 would be credited to the shipper. That's within the ballpark figure of the actual repair cost of the Bifrost!


to the shipper?
The person that is getting it, better give you the money!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Turtle beach or TT headsets, or any headsets are not even designed with audio-quality in mind as much as audiophile-headphones. Almost all headsets are meant to full 3 jobs: have a mic, market towards gamers and have TEH XXXTREME bass. Nothing more.
> 
> Thus, if you are asking about how the quality is compared to other headsets, I doubt anyone has done an actually thorough review of their audio-quality because there is little-to-no point if they're not designed/going to be used by audiophiles. Hence most will just quote the factory specs (which are nearly meaningless) and move on to something else.


THIS is the exact reason why I contacted some game companies in order to review some headset - in order to access their audio quality.
Guess what, none of them wanted to. Maybe they are scared? lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> to the shipper?
> The person that is getting it, better give you the money!


Of course!









Now after I get my Asgard 2 I'll sell off my Gamma-1 DAC for probably $65. Pretty fair price for a great DIY project.


----------



## Tman5293

Got my custom ear cup shields installed on my M-100s!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Ordered, but it won't ship until the 20th unfortunately. Schiit has the Asgard 2 on backorder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bifrost I bought is non-Uber and non-USB, which is fine given that I paid $250 for it. Once FedEx honors the claim I'll save up more for Christmas and send the Bifrost over for Uber and a chassis replacement.


That's a good idea. I'm eager to know what you think of the A2 and Bifrost combo







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am not able to get discounts from a certain popular audio company through the company I work for. Won't be able to share more details than that publicly but I am officially stoked!


----------



## pez

I feel like you've answered this, but where do you work?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel like you've answered this, but where do you work?


I prefer to keep my employment private, sorry. If contacted privately, I can share discounts with friends, but I rather not broadcast them publicly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Got my custom ear cup shields installed on my M-100s!


Nice although I would have had some red colourings in there to match the headphones!


----------



## Alex132

Does anyone else own Kings of Leon - Come Around Sundown, and notice some low white-noise in their songs?

edit- it seems it was done on purpose to add warmth/etc.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Kinda pointless asking for advice/recommendations here when you already bought a product. But yeah, they're crap for audio-quality. As all headsets are.


I disagree with that comment I mean sure headsets are overpriced but the senns pc360 and beyer mmx300 are fairly decent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I disagree with that comment I mean sure headsets are overpriced but the senns pc360 and beyer mmx300 are fairly decent.


They may sound decent, but headsets are never worth their value from an audio quality POV. My sister has a ton of headsets, ranging from Razr to Corsair to Plantronics to AKG to Turtle Beach and all of them are not worth their price IMO. That said, again, generally people looking to buy headsets are not looking for audio quality neither are the manufacturers aiming for audio quality when designing and making them. A pair of headphones and dedicated mic is always a better option for audio quality, than a headset where the focus is on other things.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I prefer to keep my employment private, sorry. If contacted privately, I can share discounts with friends, but I rather not broadcast them publicly.


Oh, understandable. I apologize







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, understandable. I apologize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's fine. I am definitely happy to share my discounts. I just don't want them publicized along with any aspects of my personal life. Too many suspicious characters on the interwebz, like that Totally Dubbed fellow and that Simca lady.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Nice although I would have had some red colourings in there to match the headphones!


It's laser engraved so color is not an option.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's fine. I am definitely happy to share my discounts. I just don't want them publicized along with any aspects of my personal life. Too many suspicious characters on the interwebz, like that Totally Dubbed fellow and that Simca lady.


I'm not suspicious. I openly tell people I'm their deity, an immortal, perfection itself.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not suspicious. I openly tell people I'm their deity, an immortal, perfection itself.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They may sound decent, but headsets are never worth their value from an audio quality POV. My sister has a ton of headsets, ranging from Razr to Corsair to Plantronics to AKG to Turtle Beach and all of them are not worth their price IMO. That said, again, generally people looking to buy headsets are not looking for audio quality neither are the manufacturers aiming for audio quality when designing and making them. A pair of headphones and dedicated mic is always a better option for audio quality, than a headset where the focus is on other things.


Even though I don't own one, I wish Razer took the audio route with the Blackshark...


----------



## TheNephilim

Trying to get my hands on a Philips Fidelio X1/00 this week, to try and see how many sound it leaks. Hopefully it's not that much and my Snowball Mic won't pick it up.


----------



## OverclockerFox

NCIX has the Beyerdynamic DT880 on sale again this week for a lot off normal price. I have a few questions about it though, in case anyone here could help. It's marketed as 'semi-open' design, so how much sound does it let out? I don't have the luxury of owning my own house yet, so I have to keep the noise down somewhat. And how good is the audio, from someone who's tried it and compared it to others? How is the range? Is it weak at mids or bass at all? What's the profile like?

I'm also still hung up on the fact there's no real audiophile headsets. I *Shouldn't. Have. To.* choose between a mic and good sound. I shouldn't have to use a clip-on or stand mic. If a company is too lazy or incompetent in design to find a good mic and design it into the headset, making a headet model variant of their normal set, in a way that looks and works well and isn't obtrusive or badly done, why should I bother giving them my money?

Do I really have to start my own peripherals company to get decent gear?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> NCIX has the Beyerdynamic DT880 on sale again this week for a lot off normal price. I have a few questions about it though, in case anyone here could help. It's marketed as 'semi-open' design, so how much sound does it let out? I don't have the luxury of owning my own house yet, so I have to keep the noise down somewhat. And how good is the audio, from someone who's tried it and compared it to others? How is the range? Is it weak at mids or bass at all? What's the profile like?
> 
> I'm also still hung up on the fact there's no real audiophile headsets. I *Shouldn't. Have. To.* choose between a mic and good sound. I shouldn't have to use a clip-on or stand mic. If a company is too lazy or incompetent in design to find a good mic and design it into the headset, making a headet model variant of their normal set, in a way that looks and works well and isn't obtrusive or badly done, why should I bother giving them my money?
> 
> Do I really have to start my own peripherals company to get decent gear?


There are a few:
Beyer MX300, basically a DT770 with a mic
Beyer Custom One has an optional mic
VMODA M-100 has an optional mic
Sennheiser PC360

The market for these is incredibly small, as most people don't mind using a modmic or desk mic and frankly most gamers are either ignorant of audio quality or unwilling to pay for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Mainly that ignorant part.
Small market, pointless to design and furthermore out of budget for most. They would rather buy something that a lot of other gamers have. Ie. Razer stuff or turtle beach etc


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> There are a few:
> Beyer MX300, basically a DT770 with a mic
> Beyer Custom One has an optional mic
> VMODA M-100 has an optional mic
> Sennheiser PC360
> 
> The market for these is incredibly small, as most people don't mind using a modmic or desk mic and frankly most gamers are either ignorant of audio quality or unwilling to pay for it.


Thanks!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> NCIX has the Beyerdynamic DT880 on sale again this week for a lot off normal price. I have a few questions about it though, in case anyone here could help. It's marketed as 'semi-open' design, so how much sound does it let out? I don't have the luxury of owning my own house yet, so I have to keep the noise down somewhat. And how good is the audio, from someone who's tried it and compared it to others? How is the range? Is it weak at mids or bass at all? What's the profile like?
> 
> I'm also still hung up on the fact there's no real audiophile headsets. I *Shouldn't. Have. To.* choose between a mic and good sound. I shouldn't have to use a clip-on or stand mic. If a company is too lazy or incompetent in design to find a good mic and design it into the headset, making a headet model variant of their normal set, in a way that looks and works well and isn't obtrusive or badly done, why should I bother giving them my money?
> 
> Do I really have to start my own peripherals company to get decent gear?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a few:
> Beyer MX300, basically a DT770 with a mic
> Beyer Custom One has an optional mic
> VMODA M-100 has an optional mic
> Sennheiser PC360
> 
> The market for these is incredibly small, as most people don't mind using a modmic or desk mic and frankly most gamers are either ignorant of audio quality or unwilling to pay for it.
Click to expand...

This.
Plus external mics will be better quality.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> NCIX has the Beyerdynamic DT880 on sale again this week for a lot off normal price. I have a few questions about it though, in case anyone here could help. It's marketed as 'semi-open' design, so how much sound does it let out? I don't have the luxury of owning my own house yet, so I have to keep the noise down somewhat. And how good is the audio, from someone who's tried it and compared it to others? How is the range? Is it weak at mids or bass at all? What's the profile like?
> 
> I'm also still hung up on the fact there's no real audiophile headsets. I *Shouldn't. Have. To.* choose between a mic and good sound. I shouldn't have to use a clip-on or stand mic. If a company is too lazy or incompetent in design to find a good mic and design it into the headset, making a headet model variant of their normal set, in a way that looks and works well and isn't obtrusive or badly done, why should I bother giving them my money?
> 
> Do I really have to start my own peripherals company to get decent gear?


Having owned a pair of DT880s before, I'd say it is a close to neutral headphone with some weakness in the mids. Treat it as an open headphone since it's not closed. You should be fine with it at home, but don't expect it to isolate in a library or in public transport.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> NCIX has the Beyerdynamic DT880 on sale again this week for a lot off normal price. I have a few questions about it though, in case anyone here could help. It's marketed as 'semi-open' design, so how much sound does it let out? I don't have the luxury of owning my own house yet, so I have to keep the noise down somewhat. And how good is the audio, from someone who's tried it and compared it to others? How is the range? Is it weak at mids or bass at all? What's the profile like?
> 
> I'm also still hung up on the fact there's no real audiophile headsets. I *Shouldn't. Have. To.* choose between a mic and good sound. I shouldn't have to use a clip-on or stand mic. If a company is too lazy or incompetent in design to find a good mic and design it into the headset, making a headet model variant of their normal set, in a way that looks and works well and isn't obtrusive or badly done, why should I bother giving them my money?
> 
> Do I really have to start my own peripherals company to get decent gear?


It is not laziness. It is the fact that the market is incredibly small for said headsets as very few people are looking for something like that. If there is not a large enough market for a headset that actually focuses on quality, why would a manufacturer spend money making something like that? It would be a waste of resources TBH. It is NOT a sign of laziness or incompetence, but rather disinterest. Also, typically when an audiophile company makes a good sounding headset, the addition of a mic increases the price drastically over a comparable headphones from the same company. For example, you can get a DT770 for under $200. I usually see MX300's for over $300. The simple truth is, the market is too small for companies to make quality products for and when they do, they typically charge a lot more just for the design to include a mediocre mic.

PS
IMO there is really no sound isolation difference between "open" and "semi-open" as they both leak sound in and out like they are completely open.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNephilim*
> 
> Trying to get my hands on a Philips Fidelio X1/00 this week, to try and see how many sound it leaks. Hopefully it's not that much and my Snowball Mic won't pick it up.


They are fantastic. My mic doesn't pic up anything. I just use a desktop mic though.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero404*
> 
> They are fantastic. My mic doesn't pic up anything. I just use a desktop mic though.


Could you hear them through a closed door?


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Could you hear them through a closed door?


No thru a closed door no way. With hd650 or pc 360 I can go to the doorway in my bedroom and not hear anything and this is with the door open. 2-3metres away you can hear a little bit but just.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Could you hear them through a closed door?


def not through a closed door. but if you are in the same room yeah its pretty leaky just like any open can (thats why i have mad dogs for when the gf goes to sleep). I have an extra set that i'm probably gonna sell, gf put mine on and decided that she is sticking with iems since she mainly uses mobile devices.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got my uncle a pair of Beyer DT770 and he told me they were too good for what he needed. Is there such a thing?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got my uncle a pair of Beyer DT770 and he told me they were too good for what he needed. Is there such a thing?


maybe he was referring to their bass being "too good" in other word overpowering? No idea


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got my uncle a pair of Beyer DT770 and he told me they were too good for what he needed. Is there such a thing?


Lol no such thing as overkill especially in ocnet. Guess not everyone thinks the same. Before I built my pc I didn't want to spend more than a few $k 9months later and just the watercooling alone is probably cost me more than most people's whole pc. Lol but it was fun building it and guess it was worth it


----------



## jjsoviet

Finally, the Asgard 2 I ordered just shipped :v

Most likely I'll get it by next week.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Finally, the Asgard 2 I ordered just shipped :v
> 
> Most likely I'll get it by next week.


I hope you enjoy it! i know i do! now It's trying to convince myself a bifrost won't be such a big upgrade from my titanium hd. If the ODAC had spdif in it would've been over. (trying to pass cmss from titanium HD to a DAC using spdif and have a dac with rca outs to the asgard2)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero404*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Finally, the Asgard 2 I ordered just shipped :v
> 
> Most likely I'll get it by next week.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it! i know i do! now It's trying to convince myself a bifrost won't be such a big upgrade from my titanium hd. If the ODAC had spdif in it would've been over. (trying to pass cmss from titanium HD to a DAC using spdif and have a dac with rca outs to the asgard2)
Click to expand...

Wait, why did you get the Asgard 2 with HD555s?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xero404*
> 
> I hope you enjoy it! i know i do! now It's trying to convince myself a bifrost won't be such a big upgrade from my titanium hd. If the ODAC had spdif in it would've been over. (trying to pass cmss from titanium HD to a DAC using spdif and have a dac with rca outs to the asgard2)


I'm starting to lean towards getting rid of my X-FI Titanium. Getting my mic to work right on it is hell. I don't usually use it enough to really care, but when I do, it becomes truly ******ed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wait, why did you get the Asgard 2 with HD555s?


Why not? He'll have plenty of head room for the next time he upgrades his headphones.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wait, why did you get the Asgard 2 with HD555s?


Guess i forgot to update my profile. I have some mad dog 3.2s (for closed) and Philips fidelio x1s (open and mobile usage) that i've upgraded to







. I let my brother have the hd555s but i do miss em for classical. I put up my spare NIB set of X1s for sale/trade on head-fi for some hd650s\he-400s.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got the Lumia 1020 to review - thought to let you guys know that its sound quality is quite impressive as a source!
I think I prefer it as a source over my S3!
Just that little more "neutral"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Got the Lumia 1020 to review - thought to let you guys know that its sound quality is quite impressive as a source!
> I think I prefer it as a source over my S3!
> Just that little more "neutral"


What sort of DAC and amp does it use?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What sort of DAC and amp does it use?


that's a good question - absolutely no idea myself - and google renders people describing "sound quality" via its external speakers.
I'll shoot Nokia an email.


----------



## OverclockerFox

NCIX has the Beyer MX300 on sale for $300, about $160 off. I'm soooo tempted to get it. But I need the money for quality of life stuff instead, like a new chair for example.

Out of curiosity for anyone here who's tried it, what are the MX300's like?
And when during the year are NCIX likely to be putting it on sale? I think I'll be tied up till spring saving for the R4BE and the 4960X. After that would I just be better off putting aside $350-400 for when it would go on surprise sale?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> NCIX has the Beyer MX300 on sale for $300, about $160 off. I'm soooo tempted to get it. But I need the money for quality of life stuff instead, like a new chair for example.
> 
> Out of curiosity for anyone here who's tried it, what are the MX300's like?
> And when during the year are NCIX likely to be putting it on sale? I think I'll be tied up till spring saving for the R4BE and the 4960X. After that would I just be better off putting aside $350-400 for when it would go on surprise sale?


Keep in mind that the MMX300 is basically DT770 "32ohm consumer edition". And here is a comparison between different DT770 models.

And there are also different versions of MMX300, but there shouldn't be any differences other than the paintjob.

And about the quality: Pretty damn good but the price is a big minus when you can get DT770 Pro for 1/2 the price. And DT990 which is better for gaming also costs the same.


----------



## Simca

I would not recommend the MMX300 to anyone that wasn't absolutely adamant on having a "Headset" and didn't have a large wallet with money to blow.

Always better to get a headphone + seperate mic combo.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I would not recommend the MMX300 to anyone that wasn't absolutely adamant on having a "Headset" and didn't have a large wallet with money to blow.
> 
> Always better to get a headphone + seperate mic combo.


This. It's much more economical to get a headphone and separate headset, plus you get to use the headphone on the go.


----------



## DrGroove

Even more importantly, the mic is much more likely to fail than the headphones, so it's better to be able to replace it individually.


----------



## EpicPie

Here's all my current cans, for anyone who wants to see.


Headphones from left to right:

AKG K550 | Ultrasone Pro 900 (Kee's Mod) | Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium (250 ohm) | Sennheiser Amperior | Grado 325i | Ultrasone DJ1 | Razer Electra | Koss KO-727B


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My finger is itchy to click on buy for a pair of PFE 232... I need someone to talk me out of it!


----------



## Truedeal

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Here's all my current cans, for anyone who wants to see.






What are those cans 2nd to the farthest left?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> 
> What are those cans 2nd to the farthest left?


Ultrasone Pro 900.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Ultrasone Pro 900.


AKA EDM King


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> AKA EDM King


I'm liking the K550 for EDM more


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I'm liking the K550 for EDM more


I loved my K550 and even got one for my dad for Father's Day.


----------



## MR-e

went to pickup my akg q701's yesterday but didn't realize the store had no stock left of the creative zxr sound card







now the waiting game ~_~


----------



## foreign03

Can anyone recommend a good clip on mic I've got a pc360 which is great but want to use my hd650 a little more I game a bit so want to burn in my new tubes. I don't want a cheap mic as I'm after decent quality I do a few recordings can anyone recommend anything. Thankyou


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good clip on mic I've got a pc360 which is great but want to use my hd650 a little more I game a bit so want to burn in my new tubes. I don't want a cheap mic as I'm after decent quality I do a few recordings can anyone recommend anything. Thankyou


link removed. lol


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ


That mic is horrible. You won't be able to do any recordings with that.


----------



## Simca

clip-on mics are not the mics to go with if you want to record.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> That mic is horrible. You won't be able to do any recordings with that.


I didn't see the part about him wanting to do recordings. My bad.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good clip on mic I've got a pc360 which is great but want to use my hd650 a little more I game a bit so want to burn in my new tubes. I don't want a cheap mic as I'm after decent quality I do a few recordings can anyone recommend anything. Thankyou


Here's a basic/cheap setup.

http://www.amazon.com/HDE%C2%AE-Female-Cable-Instruments-Microphones/dp/B0050CEEIW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1379717990&sr=8-1&keywords=xlr+to+usb

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=115&cp_id=11502&cs_id=1150202&p_id=600020&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=115&cp_id=11508&cs_id=1150804&p_id=602520&seq=1&format=2

Depending on your budget, you could go for this mic + pop filter instead.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=115&cp_id=11502&cs_id=1150201&p_id=600800&seq=1&format=2

http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=115&cp_id=11508&cs_id=1150807&p_id=602600&seq=1&format=2


----------



## davcc22

im in on this on with my 201's


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For recording purposes, you generally do NOT want a clip-on mic. Clip on mic's typically prioritize portability, weight, and ease of use.


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

I could have sworn that I joined this club a few years ago but I can't find anything.







Not like it really matters though as I've swapped out my whole system a few times since then. I believe I had a Grado SR-80i and ASUS Essence STX when I joined this forum; a few years later I had an Ultrasone PRO2900 and Burson 160DS, and now I have this...



If you're happy with the headphones you have now stay far away from Head-fi. Seriously, don't do it.







Also if you're looking for the ultimate value take a look at vintage STAX headphones. The SR-5nb are better than near TOTL headphones like the Senn HD700 and Hifiman HE-6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> I could have sworn that I joined this club a few years ago but I can't find anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not like it really matters though as I've swapped out my whole system a few times since then. I believe I had a Grado SR-80i and ASUS Essence STX when I joined this forum; a few years later I had an Ultrasone PRO2900 and Burson 160DS, and now I have this...
> 
> 
> 
> If you're happy with the headphones you have now stay far away from Head-fi. Seriously, don't do it.


Ooooh... shiny! I only frequent Head-Fi to shop in their FS forum


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For recording purposes, you generally do NOT want a clip-on mic. Clip on mic's typically prioritize portability, weight, and ease of use.


It's not professional recordings or anything just adding voice to utube clips. So a decent clip on is what I'm looking for, 99% gaming 1% recording. The reason I ask is because I have heard friends with cheap clip ons and the ones I have heard aren't the best quality. Then again I think they only paid $15 fir them


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> It's not professional recordings or anything just adding voice to utube clips. So a decent clip on is what I'm looking for, 99% gaming 1% recording. The reason I ask is because I have heard friends with cheap clip ons and the ones I have heard aren't the best quality. Then again I think they only paid $15 fir them


I hear Modmic's are pretty nice. I only ever used desktop mic's so can't really comment.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I hear Modmic's are pretty nice. I only ever used desktop mic's so can't really comment.


Linus did a review/demo of the modmic and it actually didn't sound that great, kind of nasally if you ask me.

*Skip to 2:35 in the video*


----------



## EpicPie

My Pioneer HDJ-1500's just arrived in the mail.









Now to see if I will like these more than my Sennheiser Amperior for DJ'ing in a club environment.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Ultrasones? Yuck!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Ultrasones? Yuck!


I actually want to try out a pair of Ultrasones, and specifically the Signature DJ.


----------



## Simca

Too metalic and V shaped for my liking.


----------



## pez

And very 'THERE' in your face.


----------



## friend'scatdied

And smelly.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> And smelly.


Figuratively, or literally?


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too metalic and V shaped for my liking.


The lower end ones certainly are. After the PRO2900 I really don't know why I decided to give these a try, but I'm glad that I did. I'm going to wait a few months before I give them a serious review though. The PROs impressed me at first but within a few months I really started to hate them because of that metallic hue the brand is so well known for. These are bright too, but the jury is still out on if it's overdone. For a point of reference I find most of the Senns veiled; and the HD700 and T90 were both too 'in your face'. I prefer spacious and airy sound with a 'mid row' seating position. Grados & the PRO2900 put you way too close to the action, and phones like the AD900 and HD598 put you just too far away.

Unfortunately for me, my last headphones were the STAX SR-5s so my system was built around getting them to sound thicker and less ethereal. The thickness benefits the Sones but the forwardness is the last thing they need. A simple change of amplifier might be all I need though, I've been running vintage for a few years now. My Burson developed some problems so I sold it off; around the same time I picked up a vintage receiver to use as a cheap phono pre-amp. And then I kind of moved into vintage STAX so I never really worried about getting another good headamp. I did try the STAX T1 but it was far too tubey. Ironically a tube amp may be just what the Sones need.









Anyone here try out any high end amps? I was thinking DNA, ECP, or Red Wine Audio. It's going to take me awhile to save up but I figured that's where I'd eventually end up anyways. Might as well give the Sones an amp that plays them to their best.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Figuratively, or literally?


Both.







They have this weird chemical smell out of the box on most of their line.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedCloudFuneral*
> 
> The lower end ones certainly are. After the PRO2900 I really don't know why I decided to give these a try, but I'm glad that I did.


Wait.. you went from a Stax down to Ultrasones!?


----------



## Booty Warrior

So I woke up this morning and found my RX900s had died overnight









Tried them on both my PCs and my phone, nothing!

I've never had a pair of headphones suddenly stop working like that. They were fine just last night and only ~2 years old. What gives!?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My finger is itchy to click on buy for a pair of PFE 232... I need someone to talk me out of it!


how much can you buy them for?
Best earphones I've heard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how much can you buy them for?
> Best earphones I've heard.


$420.75 shipped


----------



## RedCloudFuneral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have this weird chemical smell out of the box on most of their line.
> Wait.. you went from a Stax down to Ultrasones!?


STAX from the mid-80s. I'm really surprised it took a headphone of this level to beat them. The STAX are lacking in a few ways(a bit grainy and lacking in body) but the detail and tone are just amazing. FYI, the ED12s are less bright than the STAX and HE-6. Not by much; but the whole group of them is much brighter than the HD700 and Beyer T90 which most on head-fi hate for their 'bright' sound. The fact that I found both of those headphones overly warm and smooth should tell you a lot. Though my vintage amps are pretty syrupy and smooth sounding.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> $420.75 shipped


That's a good price dude.
Earphonesolutions right?
http://www.earphonesolutions.com/audeo-pfe-232.html


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a good price dude.
> Earphonesolutions right?
> http://www.earphonesolutions.com/audeo-pfe-232.html


Yup


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup


I highly, highly HIGHLY doubt you'll regret the purchase.
You can blame me if you don't like it.
Read my review, see my comparison chart and you'll see how much I like them (and that was reviewed at the whopping £400 price tag)


----------



## jjsoviet

Phase 2 of 2 complete :3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Phase 2 of 2 complete :3


Is that the repaired one?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Is that the repaired one?


Nope, this is a totally new Asgard 2. The Bifrost is the one that needs repair, but FedEx hasn't informed me yet about the claim.

So far, I'm loving the aesthetics of this Schiit Stack.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

thats some nice lookin Schiit right there..................


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> thats some nice lookin Schiit right there..................


Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

Dat schiit


----------



## Simca

How many times can we use that drollery before it grows old.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How many times can we use that drollery before it grows old.


Schiit, who knows?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How many times can we use that drollery before it grows old.


You seem rather perturbed by it. I on the other hand, love that Schiit.









Looks great jj! I love the aesthetics of Schiit's gear. Very refined looking.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You seem rather perturbed by it. I on the other hand, love that Schiit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great jj! I love the aesthetics of Schiit's gear. Very refined looking.


Thank you!

I've tried out the stack and it sounds phenomenal, a definite step up from my LD MKIII + Gamma-1 setup with its increased clarity and soundstage. I initially thought that solid-state amplification wouldn't pair well with the HD600 (people swear by the HD600 + Bottlehead Crack combo), but to me it still sounds very natural with improved dynamics.

Also, the accessible gain switch at the back means I can easily swap between my SRH840 and HD600 almost instantly.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Pffft, probably sounds like schiit


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I've tried out the stack and it sounds phenomenal, a definite step up from my LD MKIII + Gamma-1 setup with its increased clarity and soundstage. I initially thought that solid-state amplification wouldn't pair well with the HD600 (people swear by the HD600 + Bottlehead Crack combo), but to me it still sounds very natural with improved dynamics.
> 
> Also, the accessible gain switch at the back means I can easily swap between my SRH840 and HD600 almost instantly.


Looks great man! Making it tempting for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How many times can we use that drollery before it grows old.


Who gives a Schiit?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Pffft, probably sounds like schiit


That's a good thing. In my experience, Schiit sounds pretty good.


----------



## pez

I enjoy my Asgard 2. My X-FI Titanium HD is pissing me off so much with it's shoddy drivers. Every time I go to voice chat, I plug in my Mic, troubleshoot for 5 minutes, and just end up having to log off and back on to get it functional. Such an inconvenience that I'm ready go the USB DAC route (aka Bifrost). That way I'll just hook up my PC via optical or USB and be able to use the mic from the onboard sound.

I'm also open to any tips or something I may be missing here.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I enjoy my Asgard 2. My X-FI Titanium HD is pissing me off so much with it's shoddy drivers. Every time I go to voice chat, I plug in my Mic, troubleshoot for 5 minutes, and just end up having to log off and back on to get it functional. Such an inconvenience that I'm ready go the USB DAC route (aka Bifrost). That way I'll just hook up my PC via optical or USB and be able to use the mic from the onboard sound.
> 
> I'm also open to any tips or something I may be missing here.


You've surely tried custom drivers?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

When will a company with decent driver support come around and blow the hell out of Creative and Asus?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You've surely tried custom drivers?


I wasn't aware custom drivers did exist for the Titanium. I remember trying my luck with them on my old XtremeMusic, but don't even remember how that went. I will do a quick search, I guess.

My problem is that I listen to it in 'Audio Creation' mode. Sounds great, don't ever have to touch it. I set it to 16/44, as all of my CDs are ripped into ALAC at those settings, and then enable bit-matched playback and I just have at it. Where the problem comes into play is that the Microphone does not seem to work in any shape or form in that mode. Seems to work ok in 'Entertainment' mode, and definitely fine in 'Gaming' mode, but I really have no desire for gaming mode. I just want the same settings, with mic capabilities.


----------



## biatchi

Can't you run the mic from onboard?


----------



## pez

I'm a little rusty on my troubleshooting, but I think you can only run one source at a time. Since one would be utilized for mic and one for audio, you may be correct, but I think by default one gets disabled...and in the case of me re-enabling the onboard audio through the motherboard, the onboard would override the dedicated card every time.

However, I guess I'm just a little disheartened over the pure concept. I bought a $150 (didn't pay nearly that much for it) sound card, and in 'Audio _Creation_' mode, the microphone functionality is very spotty and inconsistent. Not only that, I can't get the seemingly 'What U Hear' thing to disable...neither by unchecking its' box, or telling windows not to 'Listen to this device.'


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just dropped prices in my FS thread if anyone is looking for some IEM's or tube amp.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You should put them in your sig so they get more visibility


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You should put them in your sig so they get more visibility


It already is but I am not a very visible person.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is a suggestion thread I made for the photo gallery design I would like to see implemented for our club and all clubs and interest groups in general. If you have time and don't mind, I would greatly appreciate you guys input, feedback, and perhaps support.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1428707/new-photo-gallery-interface


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here is a suggestion thread I made for the photo gallery design I would like to see implemented for our club and all clubs and interest groups in general. If you have time and don't mind, I would greatly appreciate you guys input, feedback, and perhaps support.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1428707/new-photo-gallery-interface


You made a typo in the Lyr description:
Quote:


> I am selling a Schiit Lyr tube hybrid amp that is about a year old. I don't have the original box, manual, and GE tubes (which weren't that great to begin with) anymore, but it does come with 3 pairs of tubes that are much higher quality; 2 pairs of Amperax Golden Globes and a pair of Sylvania Green Hornets. This amp outputs 6 watts and is more than capable of driving even the most power hungry *amps.*


I think you mean headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It already is but I am not a very visible person.


it is and isn't.
What I mean is adding it where you see "biggie smalls" you can add your listings via there.
So where I have my PC builds in my sig and you can see their names, you can also have your listings there.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You made a typo in the Lyr description:
> I think you mean headphones


Doesn't matter because it's not his anymore.


----------



## jjsoviet

I've been meaning to ask this for a long time, but I fear it will open another can of worms:

Is optical out from a sound card better from onboard? It's all digital anyway, a set of 1's and 0's, which wouldn't matter when fed to a good DAC. But then again, I've been reading things such as jitter and distortion so it becomes a bit confusing after that. Then there's the supposed difference between coax vs S/PDIF, etc.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^That's a good question - personally I don't think you'll be able to tell the differences - sure if you MEASURED it you might be able to see a mini difference, but apart from that, no.
I also don't see why you would get a soundcard to then run it via optical - as that bypasses its processing to your given device.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^That's a good question - personally I don't think you'll be able to tell the differences - sure if you MEASURED it you might be able to see a mini difference, but apart from that, no.
> I also don't see why you would get a soundcard to then run it via optical - as that bypasses its processing to your given device.


Oh yeah, I forgot that optical bypasses that.









In terms of optical vs coaxial, is there any real difference in SQ? I believe there's none.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I've been meaning to ask this for a long time, but I fear it will open another can of worms:
> 
> Is optical out from a sound card better from onboard? It's all digital anyway, a set of 1's and 0's, which wouldn't matter when fed to a good DAC. But then again, I've been reading things such as jitter and distortion so it becomes a bit confusing after that. Then there's the supposed difference between coax vs S/PDIF, etc.


Depending on how the receiving device handles things, a difference in the timing of the 1s and 0s (on the input) could possibly effect the timing on the DAC output. The output needs to be kind of synchronized to the rate at which information is being fed, so in some schemes the processes are connected in some weak way. Causing slightly different jitter would make a measurable but inaudible difference in the sound quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> In terms of optical vs coaxial, is there any real difference in SQ? I believe there's none.


This one's a much bigger deal. With optical as opposed to coax, you'd be breaking an electrical ground connection between the sender and receiver. That could mean the difference between no ground loop problems and having ground loop problems. The electrical connection might possibly pick up EMI as well.

But usually it shouldn't make any real difference.


----------



## xero404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^That's a good question - personally I don't think you'll be able to tell the differences - sure if you MEASURED it you might be able to see a mini difference, but apart from that, no.
> I also don't see why you would get a soundcard to then run it via optical - as that bypasses its processing to your given device.


According the the thread at head-fi, you are able to pass the processing of the soundcard to a DAC using this method through software:

Method for using sound card as DSP to output to any audio device, including USB ones, in Windows 7 (thanks, SniperCzar!):
Quote:


> Method for using sound card as DSP to output to any audio device (Click to hide)
> Note that this only works in Windows 7. Vista and prior don't have the required feature.
> 
> 1. Right click on your volume tray in Windows 7 and select "Recording devices"
> 2. Select "What U Hear" and click "Properties" (cringe inducing grammar there Creative)
> [Note - you do NOT have to set this as the default recording device]
> 3. Select the "Listen" tab and check the box marked "Listen to this device"
> 4. Under the drop down marked "Playback through this device:" select your desired DAC
> 5. Make sure "Continue running when on battery power" is selected as a software passthrough should have no effect whatsoever on your battery life
> 6. Select the "Levels" tab and set it to something comfortable, as the volume control for the Creative card's standard output will have no effect on the volume of the software recording device.
> 7. Enjoy listening to CMSS-3D, freed from the noisy and inferior hardware confines of your internal soundcard!


I also have seen in that thread that CMSS-3D can be passed through SPDIF from the Titanium HD to the DAC. I'm very curious to hear the result but my wallet wouldn't be too happy with it. I'm also not sure if my ears would be trained enough to hear the difference between the Titanium HD and the Schiit Bifrost that i would hook it up to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think our club's photo gallery should ONLY include pictures of headphones, headphone amps, and DAC's or should they include things like speakers as well? Also, should comments be allowed?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think our club's photo gallery should ONLY include pictures of headphones, headphone amps, and DAC's or should they include things like speakers as well? Also, should comments be allowed?


racist. Where are my earphones









I think comments should be allowed for sure.
And pictures to reflect this club.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think our club's photo gallery should ONLY include pictures of headphones, headphone amps, and DAC's or should they include things like speakers as well? Also, should comments be allowed?


I think you should stop making multiple clubs for the same thing. Just leave this thread as is.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think you should stop making multiple clubs for the same thing. Just leave this thread as is.


I'm not actually proposing a separate club, but a photo gallery for the club. Nothing is set in stone yet, just an idea that I have messaged some mods about trying to find out what is possible. Last time a few members expressed interest in one so I am trying to move it forward.


----------



## Simca

I think people should just post pics here. I don't see the issue.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Just got a nice pair of Sennheiser 558's along with my new 40"









With regards to making them sound even better could someone recommend a cheap alternative to an internal sound card as I'm hoping to get another 7950 soon and a sound card wouldn't really work with the look I'm going for. Here's a little piccy of them hanging around


----------



## Simca

Tell us more about that monitor. So glossy.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tell us more about that monitor. So glossy.


Looks like a 32" TV to me.

(edit) or 40" since he mentions that too. Doesn't look that large to me though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tell us more about that monitor. So glossy.


very glossy
much shine


----------



## BeardedJesus

It's a Samsung UE40ES6300U







Now tell meh the most wallet friendly way to make my headphones sound better


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> It's a Samsung UE40ES6300U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now tell meh the most wallet friendly way to make my headphones sound better


You could start by making your PC quieter too. External DAC/amp would be nice as well.


----------



## BeardedJesus

Well as it is my pc is pretty much silent when I turn all the fans down and even when they aren't it's only the side 120mm that make a bit of a racket. I've been trying to get my head around a DAC/amp but to be perfectly honest I know absolutely nothing on the subject hence my posts here. Could you possibly give a little bit of input as to which one to choose, preferably something that isn't going to make me cry once I look at the receipt.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Well as it is my pc is pretty much silent when I turn all the fans down and even when they aren't it's only the side 120mm that make a bit of a racket. I've been trying to get my head around a DAC/amp but to be perfectly honest I know absolutely nothing on the subject hence my posts here. Could you possibly give a little bit of input as to which one to choose, preferably something that isn't going to make me cry once I look at the receipt.


It depends what you want to do. If you mainly just want better sound out of your games, it's better and cheaper to get a internal soundcard.
If you want better quality out of your music then it's better to go external dac+amp.

You could try a O2 amp/DAC combo.

http://www.jdslabs.com/item.php?fetchitem=48

It's best if you can get to a store and test them to see if you like them, they won't make you go ZOMG*** like some tube amp(which some people will just love or hate)


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeardedJesus*
> 
> Well as it is my pc is pretty much silent when I turn all the fans down and even when they aren't it's only the side 120mm that make a bit of a racket. I've been trying to get my head around a DAC/amp but to be perfectly honest I know absolutely nothing on the subject hence my posts here. Could you possibly give a little bit of input as to which one to choose, preferably something that isn't going to make me cry once I look at the receipt.


The cheapest way to drive them is to get something like the FiiO E07K or E17. However, if you're willing to spend a bit more I highly recommend the Schiit Magni and Modi stack.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh yeah, I forgot that optical bypasses that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of optical vs coaxial, is there any real difference in SQ? I believe there's none.


The only difference I had was when running coax I would get distortion when running a tube amp, when I changed to optical the distortion is now gone.


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

How come it doesn't people's responses to 1+1? I was interested to know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> How come it doesn't people's responses to 1+1? I was interested to know.


Huh?


----------



## Lubed Up Slug

I want to compare answers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lubed Up Slug*
> 
> I want to compare answers.


Well considering it won't record any answers but the right one, everyone's answers will naturally be identical to yours.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Just got a set of Fidelio X1's. Super excited to hear what they sound like when they get to this side of the world!

Anyone else have them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone want to guess what this is?


----------



## Simca

Overrated earphones?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Overrated earphones?


I will find out soon enough.


----------



## Simca

I'm just messing, but do let me know how they sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm just messing, but do let me know how they sound.


Will do!


----------



## Tman5293

So this arrived today:










Thanks for the awesome amp OC'ing Noob!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone want to guess what this is?


I think I know








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Overrated earphones?


You ever tried them, before making that type of statement? (it is very head-fi-ish to be making that type of statement before trying them)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ever tried them, before making that type of statement? (it is very head-fi-ish to be making that type of statement before trying them)


Nipping this one before Simca blows up; she already said she was messing around.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the awesome amp OC'ing Noob!


Glad it arrived safely! I despise shipping heavy things.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nipping this one before Simca blows up; she already said she was messing around.


haha I know, I saw.
But usually when people say something like that, usually followed by "I'm only joking" - its actually a double bluff.
It also might give the wrong impression to readers.

Anyway, I'm more intrigued in your impressions of them.
Thoughts?
And you tried them with the Comply's yet?
Also what filters? I suggest grey only, if you want the most of it.


----------



## Simca

This just in, the earphones suck according to OC'ing noob. Totally Dubbed fooled everyone. What a Head-fi'ish recommendation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha I know, I saw.
> But usually when people say something like that, usually followed by "I'm only joking" - its actually a double bluff.
> It also might give the wrong impression to readers.
> 
> Anyway, I'm more intrigued in your impressions of them.
> Thoughts?
> And you tried them with the Comply's yet?
> Also what filters? I suggest grey only, if you want the most of it.


I won't have time to test them out until tonight. Left them at home and went back to work. Too busy to afford any distractions by audio goodies.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This just in, the earphones suck according to OC'ing noob. Totally Dubbed fooled everyone. What a Head-fi'ish recommendation.


I think your magic 8-ball jumped the gun.


----------



## Simca

I was just trying to get TD to jump his gun.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder if Shure olives will fit on the PFE 232


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So this arrived today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the awesome amp OC'ing Noob!


Hey what dac are you running with the schiit ?


----------



## HPE1000

There is a modi in the background


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I won't have time to test them out until tonight. Left them at home and went back to work. Too busy to afford any distractions by audio goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your magic 8-ball jumped the gun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder if Shure olives will fit on the PFE 232


Poor excuse! One does not simply "not have time" to have a quick demo









As for shure olives - why would you? But no they won't fit perfectly, they have a slightly thinner diamter if I'm not mistaken. The PFE's have an odd earphone nozzle diameter
Comply's fit and are included and are really lovely - even the stock silicone's are really good (even isolation wise).
Only reason I go for comply is to slightly tone down those highs on certain songs, and bring out a little more bass by sacrificing a little midrange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was just trying to get TD to jump his gun.


Or I can just ignore you?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Poor excuse! One does not simply "not have time" to have a quick demo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRL declares otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for shure olives - why would you? But no they won't fit perfectly, they have a slightly thinner diamter if I'm not mistaken. The PFE's have an odd earphone nozzle diameter
> Comply's fit and are included and are really lovely - even the stock silicone's are really good (even isolation wise).
> Only reason I go for comply is to slightly tone down those highs on certain songs, and bring out a little more bass by sacrificing a little midrange.
> 
> Already ordered 2 mixed sets, one black and one grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I can just ignore you?
> 
> Now, now kids. Don't fight and play nice.


Answered!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> There is a modi in the background


It looks adorable compared to the much bigger and beefier Lyr.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Hey what dac are you running with the schiit ?


I'm using more Schiit with that Schiit. My current DAC is the Modi. Though I may upgrade to a Bifrost at some point, I currently don't see a reason to do so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Answered!
> It looks adorable compared to the much bigger and beefier Lyr.


one black one grey huh?
The olives?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> one black one grey huh?
> The olives?


Comply T-130


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cool beans, but I always try earphones and make sure I want to keep them before investing in tips lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cool beans, but I always try earphones and make sure I want to keep them before investing in tips lol


It wasn't too pricey and I intend to keep them for a while anyways. At least I plan to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like to share with you guys my brief impressions of the Audeo Phonak PFE232 IEM's today. First off, thank you Totally Dubbed for suggesting these IEM's and curse you for making my wallet lighter. Anyways, enjoy my brief review:

Highs - The highs are actually fairly tamed considering the various reviews where people called them sibilant. I did hear it every now and then, but it was never unbearable or painful. While they are not as rolled off as I would like, they still sound for the most part great.

Mids - The midrange is fairly full-bodied and warm. While not nearly as smooth and lush when compared to my Audeze LCD-2, they are IMO infinitely better than the midrange of my TF10 IEM's. I would love to see more warmth here, but it is not bad at all.

Lows - The bass is very good punch, but I don't feel like it has nearly as good bass extension as either the LCD-2 or TF10. That said, it is very similar to the HD650 in that the mid bass is very impressive and the sub-bass just enough.

Comfort - I cannot stress how much more comfortable these are compared to the extremely bulky and awkward TF10's. They are light weight and small, probably due to only having 2 drivers. I listened for about an hour straight with minimal ear fatigue.

Quality - It is too soon to tell, though I admit I have reservations about how thin the cable is. The cable could be much thicker, though that would probably increase its price by a lot more.

Value - This one is a bit harder to judge. Currently you can get them for $411 after taxes, which is still a hefty amount for the vast majority of people. As a lot of you have also realized, the price/performance ratio in the audio world is very cruel and steep. Do they sound good? Yes, they are one of the best sound IEM's I have tried so far. Are they $400 good? That's honestly up to each person to decide.


----------



## jjsoviet

Wow, $400 for IEMs. I don't think I'd ever spend that much to be honest.

Still, congrats on getting the PFE232! Take care of it now


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Wow, $400 for IEMs. I don't think I'd ever spend that much to be honest.
> 
> Still, congrats on getting the PFE232! Take care of it now


You are talking to a guy that has a LCD-2 paired with a Soloist.







Here is the way I think about it, If I keep any of them for more than 5 years, they are already a far better investment I made on any computer part.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You are talking to a guy that has a LCD-2 paired with a Soloist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the way I think about it, If I keep any of them for more than 5 years, they are already a far better investment I made on any computer part.


I was thinking about spending that much on a small IEM compared to a headphone, but I'm not an IEM guy myself so yeah


----------



## Pakeo

Hey guys,

New member here, also new to headphones. I have the AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition and the Denon AH-C710K. I primarily use the K702 for gaming and private listening and the C710K when out or in my mp3 player. My next addition I plan to be a receiver so I don't have to adjust the volume separately on my speakers and sub. (Not phones-related, I know!) Won't be getting that for a while though. I just don't have that kind of money anymore. I hope this isn't the start down a long expensive road, since I'm very skeptical of the price to quality ratio of high-end audio equipment.

Umm, do you need pics of my gear, cause I really don't feel like taking any right now. I've got nothing special to show off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pakeo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New member here, also new to headphones. I have the AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition and the Denon AH-C710K. I primarily use the K702 for gaming and private listening and the C710K when out or in my mp3 player. My next addition I plan to be a receiver so I don't have to adjust the volume separately on my speakers and sub. (Not phones-related, I know!) Won't be getting that for a while though. I just don't have that kind of money anymore. I hope this isn't the start down a long expensive road, since I'm very skeptical of the price to quality ratio of high-end audio equipment.
> 
> Umm, do you need pics of my gear, cause I really don't feel like taking any right now. I've got nothing special to show off.


You don't need to take any pics or offer any proof or anything. We are a rather informal group of headphone lovers here and welcome anyone who wants join in on our very broad ranging discussions.







Just fill in the form on the first post to join up!


----------



## foreign03

Wow This whole time I never knew there was a form on the front page to fill out, serves me right for skipping sections. It's filled in now though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Wow This whole time I never knew there was a form on the front page to fill out, serves me right for skipping sections. It's filled in now though.


Cool, cool, cool!


----------



## EpicPie

Finished hanging my headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would like to share with you guys my brief impressions of the Audeo Phonak PFE232 IEM's today. First off, thank you Totally Dubbed for suggesting these IEM's and curse you for making my wallet lighter. Anyways, enjoy my brief review:
> 
> Highs - The highs are actually fairly tamed considering the various reviews where people called them sibilant. I did hear it every now and then, but it was never unbearable or painful. While they are not as rolled off as I would like, they still sound for the most part great.
> 
> Mids - The midrange is fairly full-bodied and warm. While not nearly as smooth and lush when compared to my Audeze LCD-2, they are IMO infinitely better than the midrange of my TF10 IEM's. I would love to see more warmth here, but it is not bad at all.
> 
> Lows - The bass is very good punch, but I don't feel like it has nearly as good bass extension as either the LCD-2 or TF10. That said, it is very similar to the HD650 in that the mid bass is very impressive and the sub-bass just enough.
> 
> Comfort - I cannot stress how much more comfortable these are compared to the extremely bulky and awkward TF10's. They are light weight and small, probably due to only having 2 drivers. I listened for about an hour straight with minimal ear fatigue.
> 
> Quality - It is too soon to tell, though I admit I have reservations about how thin the cable is. The cable could be much thicker, though that would probably increase its price by a lot more.
> 
> Value - This one is a bit harder to judge. Currently you can get them for $411 after taxes, which is still a hefty amount for the vast majority of people. As a lot of you have also realized, the price/performance ratio in the audio world is very cruel and steep. Do they sound good? Yes, they are one of the best sound IEM's I have tried so far. Are they $400 good? That's honestly up to each person to decide.


Good impressions and they reflect my initial experience with them.
Some feedback, based on experience and A/B with a burned-in pair vs a brand new pair:

Highs: They aren't as some people make it out to be, fur sure, but there are times it might seem like it is a tad bit uncomfortable. This is NOTHING like the Sony EX700's, where they spike like crazy, so don't get me wrong in that respect. However it should be noted for sensitive ears out there. That said, if you do NOT want detail then you're better off getting something that rolls off completely. The PFE232's don't roll off, neither do their younger brothers the 112's, that's why your ears just should get used to it really. You are experiencing the full high frequency range, unlike before with other earphones were it would simply roll off.

Mids: Told you they are miles ahead. The more you listen to your PFE232's the more you'll appreciate mid range. The beauty of the PFE232's is that bass doesn't compromised their mid range.
With that said, when I become extremely critical, the mid range is STILL dipped in comparison to the likes of the heir4a's for example, but with that said, other earphones that could deem the 232's as "dipped" have little no no bass presence whatsoever.

Lows: This opens up with time, believe me - your ears won't hear the difference, as they'll get used to it. But when I compared a brand new pair vs a 200hr pair....man the difference was HUGE.
The burned-in pair would extend and have this nice presence. The brand new pair, would feel like it "cut off" after a certain point.
I A/B'ed that and also did it several times over. People who never believe in burn-in, never have tried a brand new pair vs a used pair of headphones/earphones. I always am able to tell the difference (don't get me wrong some earphones barely change, other though, HUGE change).
So in short the bass opens up and becomes much more pleasant. You'll appreciate its punchy and clean bass but MISS the deep extension coming form the TF10's

Comfort: Indeed, that's one thing I love about them, SUPER LIGHT, discrete and yet absolutely great

Value: It is a hard one when it comes to audio. You can't really compare it to headphones. You have to compare it with the value of other earphones in its range.
TF10's are worth £150 (note the GBP value, NOT USD ) in my opinion, but it should "fit" (pun intended) a certain type of person. The PFE232's MSRP is £400 and knowing how other earphones sound, I would most likely be willing to pay £300 for the 232's, considering that they are now £280 - I find them well within the range. For £280, what can you get the SE535? W3's? I feel the 232's destroys both of them respectively.

Overall: Glad you are liking them, I told you - you won't be making a mistake with the 232's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pakeo*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> New member here, also new to headphones. I have the AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition and the Denon AH-C710K. I primarily use the K702 for gaming and private listening and the C710K when out or in my mp3 player. My next addition I plan to be a receiver so I don't have to adjust the volume separately on my speakers and sub. (Not phones-related, I know!) Won't be getting that for a while though. I just don't have that kind of money anymore. I hope this isn't the start down a long expensive road, since I'm very skeptical of the price to quality ratio of high-end audio equipment.
> 
> Umm, do you need pics of my gear, cause I really don't feel like taking any right now. I've got nothing special to show off.


I loved the C710's - but there was a C710K version? What's the difference?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I still want a SPC cable for my PFE232...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still want a SPC cable for my PFE232...


You honestly don't want that.
SPC will bring out mids and highs to be a bit more sibilant and bright.
that's what I found when A/B'ing the TF10's cables SPC vs stock and one the D2K's, one with and the other (mine) without SPC.
For both the TF10 AND D2K a copper/silver wire is greatly recommended to bring out those mids/highs a little more.
With the PFE232's on the other hand, that's not something you want to do - it will become piercingly annoying IMO.

But just an FYI: EVEN if an SPC cable is something you want, it is IMPOSSIBLE.
The connectors leading for the 232's aren't common, and especially seeing as they are now discontinued, you won't be able to find them readily available, as you did for the TF10's for example.
The ONLY way you could get them done is if you sacrifice one of your stock cables, give it to someone like Piotr from Custom Art and then ask him to HOPEFULLY make you a new cable.
I did already enquire about this, and he said he MIGHT be able to do it, but he would have to sabotage a stock cable in order to do it. I also didn't enquire about price, but one can imagine it would be in the £50-100 territory for a truly custom, one of a kind cable.

If you do ever get it done, let me know.


----------



## phillyd

Hmm Audioengine D1 on Massdrop for $120, to buy or not to buy...
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audioengine-d1?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=9%2F25%20-%202013-09-25%2012%3A07%20-%203%2F3%20-%2050%25&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%20925


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm Audioengine D1 on Massdrop for $120, to buy or not to buy...
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audioengine-d1?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=9%2F25%20-%202013-09-25%2012%3A07%20-%203%2F3%20-%2050%25&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%20925


That's a pretty good deal - depends if you need it really.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Finished hanging my headphones.


That's exactly why people should have multiple headphones.

To show them off.


----------



## jjsoviet

Eh, it looks like I won't be making it to the meet on Sunday. It's too far away from Houston and there will be isolated thunderstorms at that time.


----------



## pez

I still can't get over how in love with my HD 650s I am







. I still buy CDs, but it's come to the point where I will put a whole day to the side for CD shopping. *in love*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I still can't get over how in love with my HD 650s I am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I still buy CDs, but it's come to the point where I will put a whole day to the side for CD shopping. *in love*


Your HD650 looks familiar.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ok I have a noob question / clarification regarding dac / amp combos.

I currently use my onboard sound from my motherboard (and I'm tired of it, my portable setup is way better sounding than this current crap) and I was wondering is it possible to just get an external dac / amp combo to improve things. Do I just plug from the toslink to the dac / amp or is there a better way (is it even advisable to use the standard 3.5 audio outs of the motherboard)? Is it even advisable to use dac / amp combos that use USB? Do I have to buy a decent sound card first before I buy an external dac / amp combo?

I hope that wasn't confusing but I really would want to get clarification before I dive into investing in new gear. I'm looking at throwing out $500 dollars for a dac / amp combo but I really am leaning towards getting the JDLabs O2 dac / amp for cheaper (but the question is, how do I set it up with my current situation - just plug it in using the mobo out available?).

Thanks!


----------



## pez

I would think Toslink to be better than USB, but I'm not certain. Regardless, you could get away with either. What headphones are you using, and what's your budget?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just updated it (my previous comment) with a budget of $500 dollars and I'm currently using an HD518 and ATHPRO500 mk2 for my portable which I plan to use when playing games and listening to music.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just updated it (my previous comment) with a budget of $500 dollars and I'm currently using an HD518 and ATHPRO500 mk2 for my portable which I plan to use when playing games and listening to music.


Just get the modi/magni or O2 combo, save the rest for a headphone upgrade.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's exactly why people should have multiple headphones.
> 
> To show them off.


Basically.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a pretty good deal - depends if you need it really.


I'm currently using a Fiio E17, and I want a dedicated DAC for my PC, to run my Promedia 2.1's and my Beyer DT770 Pros


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Just get the modi/magni or O2 combo, save the rest for a headphone upgrade.


I agree with this statement. The $200-300 range you'd have left for a set of headphones just for home use is a great price range to start at. Depending on your tastes, there's quite a few choices from nearly every good headphones manufacturer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm currently using a Fiio E17, and I want a dedicated DAC for my PC, to run my Promedia 2.1's and my Beyer DT770 Pros


Not sure if you're asking? But the Modi is always a 'safe' choice. If it had existed around the time I went to buy my sound card, I would have opted for it, instead.


----------



## phillyd

It was a continuation of the convo I quoted. I'm deciding whether or not an Audioengine D1 for $120 is worth it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It was a continuation of the convo I quoted. I'm deciding whether or not an Audioengine D1 for $120 is worth it.


Ahh, I gotcha. I didn't make that connection. Not familiar with the amp, but sounds like a good deal. Trying to hold out for a decked out Bifrost, personally







.


----------



## pez

Got a pair of JLab JBuds J6M for the girlfriend from Woot the other day. They arrived today (surprisingly quick) and after testing them out for about 20 minutes, my initial impressions are good.

I've only been auditioning them with R&B, Rap, and Dubstep for the moment. For these genres, they're doing great.

The included tips; double-flanged and normal silicone/rubber greatly effect the sound. The double-flanged tips give it an unpleasantly dark sound, so they were immediately excluded for me. The largest silicon tips fit just fine for me (this is normally the size I have to use for every single IEM/Earphone). They're very lightweight and comfortable. Easily able to forget they are in your ears. Another thing that was nice to see was a slim, yet durable feeling cord. They're thicker than a Ety ER-6i cord, but far from TF10 thick. A nice middle-ground I'd say. They seem like they'd be a good match for the gym or those that are active.

I've finally hit a few hardcore/metal tracks, so I'll jump into the sound of it. The sound is dark regardless of the tips, but the double-flanged tips were just a no-no. I tried both Medium and Large sizes and concluded the same verdict with both pairs. It's definitely got a v-shape to the sound, but more of a "V" leaning to the right.

Bass is definitely a focus for these. The mids are recessed, but highs are not sibilant. They are a bit sparkly, but not as much as the TF10s I'm accustomed to. The worst earphones I've heard to date for the price are the Monster Turbines. Bassy, bloaty, and no top end to speak of. These feel like an improvement to that. Bass is a bit bloated, and it is out-of-control for faster music (i.e. Hardcore/Metal), but I expected it to be. On the other hand, for R&B, Rap, Hip Hop, Dubstep, and the like, the bass is fantastic. It extends nice and deep, has a good impactful slam, and it's not choosing between mid or sub bass. It likes, and consumes both equally (for breakfast).

Soundstage and detail are both pretty 'normal' for an earphone at this price range. Detail isn't anything to write home about. Sound stage is actually better than most other earphones I've heard, but of course it's not going to be anywhere near what you can get from a full-sized headphone.

In conclusion, I paid $12.99 for these (plus $5.00 shipping). For this price, I would highly recommend them. Even at the normal going price ($30 on Amazon) I'd still recommend them as a good 'cheap' pair of earphones. The MSRP is around $90 or $100, and for that kind of money, I'd say they're a bust, but I'd go as far to say that they would be a top contender at the <$50 price point. My TF10s were purchases at $90 a couple years ago, and the Turbines were purchased at $50 three or so years ago. The Turbines were still overpriced even at that 'refurbished' price, so the J6M at <$20 were a nice refreshing breath of fresh air.


----------



## Pakeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I loved the C710's - but there was a C710K version? What's the difference?


Hmm, you know what, I just checked the box I have and it says AH-C710. I have no idea why my invoice says AH-C710K though. All the images online reflect this. There are however, other models with the K designation, but not the C710. Unless the K means black. It is a great pair of earphones, especially compared to the generic tin cans I was so used to before I got these. I originally got them so I could listen to music and watch YouTube at work. My first big purchase after my new job. I did much of the research on the job too. ^_^

I resubmitted my gear with the corrected info, since I can't edit it without keeping the link on hand.


----------



## Maliken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Just got a set of Fidelio X1's. Super excited to hear what they sound like when they get to this side of the world!
> 
> Anyone else have them?












I have them. I used the Sennheiser HD 598's before, and these share characteristics of spaciousness and clarity, but where the 598's lack in bass, these headphones have it. It's pretty incredible for an open-back.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maliken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have them. I used the Sennheiser HD 598's before, and these share characteristics of spaciousness and clarity, but where the 598's lack in bass, these headphones have it. It's pretty incredible for an open-back.


Awesome. They will be going up in competition against my FA-011 as my open back music can.

For some reason I still prefer my modded Senn HD438 for movies. Must be the isolation since i typically dont crank the movies as loud as music.


----------



## mikeaj

Hey, does anybody have any experience with Knowles dampers?

_there are more varieties; the color is an indicator of which model (which acoustic impedance) it is_

http://www.knowles.com/search/product.htm?x_sub_cat_id=15
http://www.mouser.com/catalog/catalogusd/645/2662.pdf

They're available from Westone, DigiKey, Mouser, Newark, etc. I think the ones for the IEMs that support them, the correct versions are those with the 2.08 mm diameter. They go in the opening vent of certain IEMs-particularly, those with Knowles armature drivers? Maybe others? I don't really know much.

Depending on the acoustic impedance of the damping material, the response of the IEMs may be altered. In particular, it may sometimes smooth out treble peaks in the response. It depends on the IEMs in question. See here for example:
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-effect-of-acoustic-dampers-on-iems.html
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/05/shure-se535.html
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/04/meelectronics-a161p.html


_Supposedly some LE SE535 version just has the 330 ohm gray damper instead of the 680 ohm white one_


_Check the resonant peak in the treble a bit below 6kHz_

I decided to jump on a set of $50 used Meelec A161P and some dampers for a test here (also to have something with a mic for use with my phone), but I'm not entirely sure on the installation procedure on most sets. I guess you need to take out whatever mesh is there at stock and push this down to replace it.


----------



## pez

I never knew such a thing existed. That's pretty nifty to know, though.


----------



## jjsoviet

Most excellent news!









I called FedEx to follow up on that Bifrost damage debacle, and it turns out that it has honored the claim just recently. The seller replied to my PM afterward, saying that he'll cash in the money as soon as possible to get it transferred to my account. I was positively ecstatic about it!


----------



## Tman5293

So the T90 is gone and the HD 650 is on the way! I'm pretty excited for this one because I already know that I like the HD 650 having heard it before. As a side note, I got a chance to listen to the HD 800 in detail at the Dallas Head-Fi meet yesterday. I connected it to my rig and at first I was not impressed but the more I listened, the bigger the grin on my face grew. I was absolutely floored by the detail and soundstage of the HD 800. I will eventually buy a pair when I'm able to fit them in the budget but for now the HD 650 will suffice. I'm in no position to spend $1000+ on headphones right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hey, does anybody have any experience with Knowles dampers?
> 
> _there are more varieties; the color is an indicator of which model (which acoustic impedance) it is_
> 
> http://www.knowles.com/search/product.htm?x_sub_cat_id=15
> http://www.mouser.com/catalog/catalogusd/645/2662.pdf
> 
> They're available from Westone, DigiKey, Mouser, Newark, etc. I think the ones for the IEMs that support them, the correct versions are those with the 2.08 mm diameter. They go in the opening vent of certain IEMs-particularly, those with Knowles armature drivers? Maybe others? I don't really know much.
> 
> Depending on the acoustic impedance of the damping material, the response of the IEMs may be altered. In particular, it may sometimes smooth out treble peaks in the response. It depends on the IEMs in question. See here for example:
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/08/the-effect-of-acoustic-dampers-on-iems.html
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/05/shure-se535.html
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/04/meelectronics-a161p.html
> 
> 
> _Supposedly some LE SE535 version just has the 330 ohm gray damper instead of the 680 ohm white one_
> 
> 
> _Check the resonant peak in the treble a bit below 6kHz_
> 
> I decided to jump on a set of $50 used Meelec A161P and some dampers for a test here (also to have something with a mic for use with my phone), but I'm not entirely sure on the installation procedure on most sets. I guess you need to take out whatever mesh is there at stock and push this down to replace it.


This reminds me of the PFE audio filters that change the frequency ever so slightly.
Those changes in frequency as shown above look huge though !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Most excellent news!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called FedEx to follow up on that Bifrost damage debacle, and it turns out that it has honored the claim just recently. The seller replied to my PM afterward, saying that he'll cash in the money as soon as possible to get it transferred to my account. I was positively ecstatic about it!


great news!


----------



## pez

Dubbed,

You have a lot more experience with IEMs and earphones than most of us, so I'll direct this question your way (though I'd love to hear from anyone that can answer). Have you had experience with the HD 650s? And if so, have you come across an IEM that matches their sound? I'd say the TF10's are closer to my DT 770 LEs, but I've yet to hear an IEM that sounds like the HD 650, though now, I'm curious. I guess a quick summation of the sound would be extended lows, with a decent hit, prominent mids, and a rolled off top end (not sparkly).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Dubbed,
> 
> You have a lot more experience with IEMs and earphones than most of us, so I'll direct this question your way (though I'd love to hear from anyone that can answer). Have you had experience with the HD 650s? And if so, have you come across an IEM that matches their sound? I'd say the TF10's are closer to my DT 770 LEs, but I've yet to hear an IEM that sounds like the HD 650, though now, I'm curious. I guess a quick summation of the sound would be extended lows, with a decent hit, prominent mids, and a rolled off top end (not sparkly).


Unfortunately not man.
As I don't want to comment on what other people say and/or suggest something based on something I haven't heard - I won't really say anything.
That said, some members I think have had good experiences with IEMs and the HD650's and SHOULD be able to respond to that question







!

And from your description - depending on budget, I would be tempted to say the Sony EX510 / 600 / 1000's and/or PFE232's / Westone 2/3's


----------



## pez

I've heard something about the Westones. How would you describe their sound, as I know you don't personally care for them?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This reminds me of the PFE audio filters that change the frequency ever so slightly.
> Those changes in frequency as shown above look huge though !


Hm, I've never tried a PFE set before (uh, at this juncture, I have the money, but please don't tempt me too







).

Actually, the difference between filters seems fairly large on the PFE 022, though not as big as the difference between plenty of IEM sets.

From the same guy's test setup:
http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/07/phonak-audeo-pfe-022.html


_uh, too bad the set has highish distortion in the mids?_

InnerFidelity also has some data on the PFE 122 filters.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads

Maybe the response of the PFE 232 or another is a bit less altered by the filters? Hm.

By the way, that site's FR compensation is different than most others', so expect to see boosted bass in sets that don't really have it perceptually or in others' data. Anyway, I don't think people are slapping on the 4700 ohms Knowles damper filter, as that's a bit much even for a basshead probably. Some of the intermediate values seem useful though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've heard something about the Westones. How would you describe their sound, as I know you don't personally care for them?


Both the Westone and PFE are on sale at Earphones Solutions currently.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've heard something about the Westones. How would you describe their sound, as I know you don't personally care for them?


I had the W2's for over a year - at the time I couldn't afford the W3's. I haven't tried nor heard the W4's though.
I sold them in the end, as they didn't suffice my bass needs. I was a bigger basshead then than I am now.

W2's: Rolled off low end (no sub-bass extension) but precise mid-bass, nice and clean.
Mids are a little dipped and quite warm - like you could fit it in a cute cocoon and caress it.
Highs are excellent, not to bright - as you described.
Soundstage is nice and the decay is really nice.

W3's are better in the low end and share the same properties as the W2's. Thus the W3's take what the W2's do and do it a little better.
Wasn't at the time enough for me to spend the extra £150 or so (almost double the price of the W2's) thus that's why I didn't buy the W3's in the end.

PFE232, is like an upgraded W3. MORE CAPABLE low end rumble, excellent mids and even more precise (but can be sometimes a little bright) highs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I've never tried a PFE set before (uh, at this juncture, I have the money, but please don't tempt me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Actually, the difference between filters seems fairly large on the PFE 022, though not as big as the difference between plenty of IEM sets.
> 
> From the same guy's test setup:
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/07/phonak-audeo-pfe-022.html
> 
> 
> _uh, too bad the set has highish distortion in the mids?_
> 
> InnerFidelity also has some data on the PFE 122 filters.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads
> 
> Maybe the response of the PFE 232 or another is a bit less altered by the filters? Hm.
> 
> By the way, that site's FR compensation is different than most others', so expect to see boosted bass in sets that don't really have it perceptually or in others' data. Anyway, I don't think people are slapping on the 4700 ohms Knowles damper filter, as that's a bit much even for a basshead probably. Some of the intermediate values seem useful though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both the Westone and PFE are on sale at Earphones Solutions currently.


_Here's my own subjective ratings for you:_
*This is for the PFE232's*
Sound Quality Ratings
(3 different ratings will be provided, first being with grey, second with black, third with green filters)
Lows: 6 / 7 / 9 out of 10
Mids: 10 / 9 / 8 out of 10
Highs: 10 / 10 / 9 out of 10
Soundstage: 9/10 (I didn't feel different filters applied any change)

I've never listen to the PFE232's or 112's without ANY filter - I would never do that, simply due to hygiene as without a filter the drivers are exposed.

I'm guessing the blue line is no filter, grey with filter and green for the green filter.
That matches my expectations for the filters on both the 112's and 232's.
Green is bass heavier - dips in mids and highs are audible
BLACK filters (ones you don't get on the 112's) are a mid point between grey and green - they give you a little bass from the greens and a little precisions from the greys - but overall, they just sound out of place
Grey's are the way you should listen to the PFEs - it is where you get the MOST of of the PFE's by exposing their mids. With that said their HIGHS sometimes SPIKE - very rarely. With that said more sensitive ears (like mine were at first to mids) need a bit of getting used to. Thus I used the comply tips to effectively tone down the highs of the PFE232's - now I actually miss using stock tips and love listening to the pfe232's without the comply's - but I can't fault the isolation and comfort provided with the comply tips.

EDIT:
Oh very cool:
Denon C710:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/DenonAHC710.pdf

PFE232:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudeoPFE232.pdf

Filters:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudeoPFE121GreenFilter.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudeoPFE121BlackFilter.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudeoPFE121GrayFilter.pdf

In fact I'm really happy with my ratings I gave now looking at this (first time I'm seeing measurements for the 232's and/or filters) - *I remember offering my 232's to Tyll to measure over a year ago.* He was busy at the time thus couldn't.
My ratings compared to the ratings match quite PERFECTLY my subjective opinion of them. Greens do what I thought, and the grey/blacks as well!

What's quite funny is the C710's - absolutely exactly what I heard in them.
Excellent low end (beats the 232's) - although I would have thought by a lot more on that scale as the C710 were quite bassy - but when it comes to the HIGHS - you get a NASTY spike. That's where I used to use the resistor adapter to tone down its highs haha!

FYI - just in case people are confused - by NASTY spike here's what I'm talking about:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both the Westone and PFE are on sale at Earphones Solutions currently.


$299 for the 4R's is very good pricing indeed!
That said a lot of people SOLD their 4R's back on head-fi for PFE232's and even sometimes downgraded to the W3's!
The W4's were known to be a bit "boring" sounding.

IN OTHER NEWS:
I won a video contest at Comply Foam Tips - and I have an incoming set of Comply tips + Klipsch X7i's inbound!


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS:
> I won a video contest at Comply Foam Tips - and I have an incoming set of Comply tips + Klipsch X7i's inbound!


Congratulations!! I like those IEM's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Congratulations!! I like those IEM's


Thanks!

Well when I demoed them they reminded me of a toned down X10 -and I was right, as the Klipshc rep said they share the same drivers, but are in fact smaller drivers.
Wasn't a huge fan of them at first listen.


----------



## pez

I've had the X10 on my Amazon wish list for a while. What is there sound signature like? I've been waiting for them to drop down to that price tag around when I got the TF10s. I'm not in any position to purchase at the moment unless I trade some stuff or get some stuff sold. The X10 would be an exception because of their price, obviously.

Noob,

How would you say the PFEs compare to the likes of a HD 650?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've had the X10 on my Amazon wish list for a while. What is there sound signature like? I've been waiting for them to drop down to that price tag around when I got the TF10s. I'm not in any position to purchase at the moment unless I trade some stuff or get some stuff sold. The X10 would be an exception because of their price, obviously.
> 
> Noob,
> 
> How would you say the PFEs compare to the likes of a HD 650?


Bass is similar so far, though Dubbed says it will open up over time. Trebles are not nearly as rolled off which I don't like as much (can't have it all I suppose), midrange while clear and present, is not full and smooth. The PFE 232 are similar to the TF10, except that the trebles are a bit more tame, the midrange is quite a bit more present, and the bass doesn't seem to have as much extension so far. It also has much greater detail/clarity in general than the TF10 though. Haven't really explored the soundstage yet, but TF10 might have a comparable soundstage to the PFE 232.


----------



## pez

Hmmm interesting. The TF10s have quite a bit of detail to boot. Sound signature sounds a bit off for what I want, though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've had the X10 on my Amazon wish list for a while. What is there sound signature like? I've been waiting for them to drop down to that price tag around when I got the TF10s. I'm not in any position to purchase at the moment unless I trade some stuff or get some stuff sold. The X10 would be an exception because of their price, obviously.
> 
> Noob,
> 
> How would you say the PFEs compare to the likes of a HD 650?


x10s were on my never to ever buy list. Utterly hated them can't see why someone would buy them. Keep your tf10s if you're thinking about the x10s...put it that way lol


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> x10s were on my never to ever buy list. Utterly hated them can't see why someone would buy them. Keep your tf10s if you're thinking about the x10s...put it that way lol












A lot of people like the X10s over the TF10s.


----------



## pez

So does someone wanna tell me about the sound signature? I guess I need to look elsewhere for an objective opinion


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of people like the X10s over the TF10s.


Not really sure where you got that from...
It's like saying a lot more people like tomato over oranges. Common, you should know better, they are COMPLETE polar opposites
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So does someone wanna tell me about the sound signature? I guess I need to look elsewhere for an objective opinion


wow seriously? That's the type of appreciation one gets for trying to help you out? Lol, in that case good luck Johnny.


----------



## Simca

I still fail to see your point? I don't like boomy bassy headphones, but obviously a lot of people do. I don't say don't buy Sony XB500s or DT770/990s. That's a style that people like, it's good at what it does...just because I don't like it..or more importantly under these circumstances just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's not a good IEM worth buying for others.

Yes, pez, you should consider reading some reviews on head-fi for IEMs. While people can give you their experience with them, it's always good to hear from lots of different opinions as you'll get opinions from people that like them and why and from those that don't like them and why.


----------



## pez

You still didn't explain the sound signature of the X10s, and not only that, you and Simca bicker like the US government (currently). This was honestly about to turn into a bickering match between you two that would span across a couple pages. Excuse me for not wanting to be a part of that. I appreciate your insight, but dude, calm down. It's a forum.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I still fail to see your point? I don't like boomy bassy headphones, but obviously a lot of people do. I don't say don't buy Sony XB500s or DT770/990s. That's a style that people like, it's good at what it does...just because I don't like it..or more importantly under these circumstances just because YOU don't like it doesn't mean it's not a good IEM worth buying for others.
> 
> Yes, pez, you should consider reading some reviews on head-fi for IEMs. While people can give you their experience with them, it's always good to hear from lots of different opinions as you'll get opinions from people that like them and why and from those that don't like them and why.


the point is quite simple - "A lot of people like the X10s over the TF10s."
One wouldn't buy an orange, when they like tomatoes.
TF10's are:
-DEEP and reasonably wide soundstage
-Lack mids
-Great highs
-Horrible stock cable
-Horrible earphone ergonomics
-WARM sound signature

X10's are:
-Soundstage is laughable, if you want to pin it down, I'll give it a full 3/10 for soundstage
-Accentuated mids
-Piercing highs
-ABSOLUTELY NO BASS what so freaking ever
-Great LIGHT construction and good cable
-Very PRECISE and PICKY sound signature (like the DBA-02MK2's)

So you still fail to see the point? There's a comparison for you.
And sure, if you ask my OPINION which and let me quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Dubbed,
> 
> You have a lot more experience with IEMs and earphones than most of us, so I'll direct this question your way (though I'd love to hear from anyone that can answer).


Shouldn't I give MY EXPERIENCE and my OPINION on the IEMs?
Be it good or bad?
I'm telling the guy to NOT spend money and to keep his TF10's if he was CONSIDERING the X10's.
If he wants to go out and buy them, let him go ahead, I don't care - his money, don't even know why I wasted my time for him in the first place.
But if I were him and if I was in HIS SHOES and had MONEY TO SPEND - I would opt for the earphones I suggested.

Capish?

And Pez - see above, you're welcome, and as I said, I cannot comment on HEADPHONES that I have not heard - ie. the HD650's.
I should also like to mention comparing IEM's and headphones, is extremely dangerous to do (sound signature related).
GRADO headphones sound NOTHING like their horrible crap GR8 earphones.
Likewise, the Denon headphones (new OR old) sound nothing like their current or OLD earphone range.

For me that's like comparing a 5 door hatchback with a 2 door convertible.
Sure the engine might perform similarly, but the whole ride is completely different.


----------



## Simca

And while that's your opinion and you're by all means entitled to it, he should know that that's just one opinion.

A lot of people think the X10s have more than enough bass. A lot of people like the microdriver on the X10s.

A lot of people think the TF10s aren't very good. A lot of people base their opinion on IEMs because of the fit of the IEM or the design in which case many people hate the TF10. A lot of people quite frankly don't know fishnet.

Also a lot of people like accentuated mids and maybe he's looking for that, so really giving him the red light for the X10s over the TF10s is silly.

He asked your opinion, sure. Give it. Give him a review and why you don't like it. Don't just tell him "I hated them, don't buy them they're trash."

That goes against everything you've said in the past and makes you a hypocrite to be honest.

Be consistent.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the point is quite simple - "A lot of people like the X10s over the TF10s."
> One wouldn't buy an orange, when they like tomatoes.
> TF10's are:
> -DEEP and reasonably wide soundstage
> -Lack mids
> -Great highs
> -Horrible stock cable
> -Horrible earphone ergonomics
> -WARM sound signature
> 
> X10's are:
> -Soundstage is laughable, if you want to pin it down, I'll give it a full 3/10 for soundstage
> -Accentuated mids
> -Piercing highs
> -ABSOLUTELY NO BASS what so freaking ever
> -Great LIGHT construction and good cable
> -Very PRECISE and PICKY sound signature (like the DBA-02MK2's)
> 
> So you still fail to see the point? There's a comparison for you.
> And sure, if you ask my OPINION which and let me quote:
> Shouldn't I give MY EXPERIENCE and my OPINION on the IEMs?
> Be it good or bad?
> I'm telling the guy to NOT spend money and to keep his TF10's if he was CONSIDERING the X10's.
> If he wants to go out and buy them, let him go ahead, I don't care - his money, *don't even know why I wasted my time for him in the first place.*
> But if I were him and if I was in HIS SHOES and had MONEY TO SPEND - I would opt for the earphones I suggested.
> 
> Capish?
> 
> And Pez - see above, you're welcome, and as I said, I cannot comment on HEADPHONES that I have not heard - ie. the HD650's.
> I should also like to mention comparing IEM's and headphones, is extremely dangerous to do (sound signature related).
> GRADO headphones sound NOTHING like their horrible crap GR8 earphones.
> Likewise, the Denon headphones (new OR old) sound nothing like their current or OLD earphone range.
> 
> For me that's like comparing a 5 door hatchback with a 2 door convertible.
> Sure the engine might perform similarly, but the whole ride is completely different.


And there it goes.

I questioned myself if I should have asked the question before doing a search on Google, but wanted to know your opinion. You gave it, and I'm very appreciative for it. I was more directing my comment towards Simca, and the past ways that you guys like to argue. I will be sure never to bother you again with my inquiries because of the bolded statement. I apologize that my post came off in a snotty, arrogant manner, but it did, and I am sorry.

I am starting to question this forum as much as I did Head-Fi these days.

Good day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He asked your opinion, sure. Give it. Give him a review and why you don't like it. Don't just tell him "I hated them, don't buy them they're trash."


Thank you, this is what was frustrating me.


----------



## scyy

What would the internet be without incessant arguing?


----------



## Simca

Just stick to asking me questions, Pez.









That said, like I've told you, for IEMs you're best off looking at reviews on head-fi because I don't listen to many IEMs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Please don't argue guys.







Debate is OK, but don't let it get ugly please!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And while that's your opinion and you're by all means entitled to it, he should know that that's just one opinion.
> 
> A lot of people think the X10s have more than enough bass. A lot of people like the microdriver on the X10s.
> 
> A lot of people think the TF10s aren't very good. A lot of people base their opinion on IEMs because of the fit of the IEM or the design in which case many people hate the TF10. A lot of people quite frankly don't know fishnet.
> 
> Also a lot of people like accentuated mids and maybe he's looking for that, so really giving him the red light for the X10s over the TF10s is silly.
> 
> He asked your opinion, sure. Give it. Give him a review and why you don't like it. Don't just tell him "I hated them, don't buy them they're trash."
> 
> That goes against everything you've said in the past and makes you a hypocrite to be honest.
> 
> Be consistent.


Some points Simca:
1. His looking for something like his HD650's
2. He has the TF10's
3. People who say the bass is too strong on the X10's, really should go to an audiologist - I'm not joking. If it has enough bass for their LIKING, then sure, go by it - but like on head-fi's (hopefully you haven't picked up the syndrome) IEM section, there are A LOT of people recommending things they haven't heard, based on OTHER people's experience. I in fact got banned once for getting annoyed at a guy recommending the TF10 (ironically) for someone who was looking for an earphone that has GOOD mids and is really comfortable for CYCLING.
The guy didn't even OWN the TF10's but based his opinion on other people's reviews. I'm not saying he shouldn't trust them, but please for the love of god don't start recommending NOR commenting on something you DO NOT know about. Have you owned/heard/demo'ed either the X10 and/or TF10's?
I mean you don't even have to take my word for it, ask OC noob for his opiion (which he gave you) of the TF10's - why would a man that's JUST BOUGHT an IEM cable want to sell it and then have settled for a $400 set of earphones?

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just stick to asking me questions, Pez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, like I've told you, for IEMs you're best off looking at reviews on head-fi because I don't listen to many IEMs.


You answered my own question.
*Just an FYI Simca trolling is against the rules.
I suggest you stick away from it.*

4. I understand your last point - but honestly, and in all seriousness, he should stay away from the X10's - based on his current IEMs
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And there it goes.
> 
> I questioned myself if I should have asked the question before doing a search on Google, but wanted to know your opinion. You gave it, and I'm very appreciative for it. I was more directing my comment towards Simca, and the past ways that you guys like to argue. I will be sure never to bother you again with my inquiries because of the bolded statement. I apologize that my post came off in a snotty, arrogant manner, but it did, and I am sorry.
> 
> I am starting to question this forum as much as I did Head-Fi these days.
> 
> Good day.
> Thank you, this is what was frustrating me.


Two people who have experience in different domains and like to voice their opinions.
I really enjoy reading and seeing SImca's responses to other people and mine! I'm not saying that sarcastically by the way, I genuinely mean it.
You say you learn something new every day, well I honestly do. Headphone recommendations and soundcard recommendations I've learnt from Simca can't be bought. Really good experience in those domains, and I really appreciate Simca's replies!
Always good to know someone else's opinion.


----------



## pez

I didn't mean for it to escalate to this. And Simca, just stay beautiful, and argue with Dubbed a little less







.


----------



## jjsoviet

What is happening guys D:


----------



## pez

Someone asked a question









How are the A2+Bifrost + HD 600 combo doing with time? Any differences you notice as time goes on?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Someone asked a question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are the A2+Bifrost + HD 600 combo doing with time? Any differences you notice as time goes on?


It's doing swell, actually.









Initially I thought the HD600 needed a little more top end, so I once removed the pads in front of the drivers; however, it turned out that it undermined the natural timbre it's known for so I put them back in. In terms of the Schiit stack, I love how it drives both my cans with authority yet with a sort of smoothness and warmth. Almost feels like a tube amp yet has the detail and dynamics of an SS one.

Maybe to finish off my build I'll get myself a cable for my HD600. Not really expecting a night/day difference in sound quality but if there's an improvement, it would be a cool bonus. I just want something that's shorter, more durable and more good-looking than stock. This one feels really flimsy and may break anytime.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I will say the HD 650 cable is much more durable/nicer. I did like the blue/red indicators, on the HD 600 cable, though







.

I find myself being a little abusive of the cable since I know that I can replace it. I've run over it countless times this past week :S.

I'm looking forward to an eventual Bifrost upgrade







. Good to hear your impressions/journey







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I will say the HD 650 cable is much more durable/nicer. I did like the blue/red indicators, on the HD 600 cable, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I find myself being a little abusive of the cable since I know that I can replace it. I've run over it countless times this past week :S.
> 
> I'm looking forward to an eventual Bifrost upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to hear your impressions/journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just make a new cable with the mogmai cable and the DIY cardas connectors.


----------



## Simca

The TF10s I've heard. They're good for bass, but not much else, IMO. Most people hate them because they don't get a good fit. The X10s I haven't heard, but that doesn't mean they're better or worse than the TF10s. I think there are lots of people that have had both and would prefer the X10s over the TF10s, but because he's looking for something like the HD650, I can see why the TF10s might be the better decision, still, try to expound on opinions a bit more so that he knows what you mean. I think (I understood) him as asking for a quick summary on what you thought of the X10s (what are the characteristics of the IEM? How are they in the lows, mids highs etc.).

Even you can agree giving more info on an opinion helps everyone and can quickly as we just witnessed lead to dissent and confusion if not expounded upon.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm actually willing to pay a bit more for a custom-made SPC cable just for kicks. Also, I'm interested if there's any real difference between stock and aftermarket cables because of the wildly-debated cable myth.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The TF10s I've heard. They're good for bass, but not much else, IMO. Most people hate them because they don't get a good fit. The X10s I haven't heard, but that doesn't mean they're better or worse than the TF10s. *I think there are lots of people that have had both and would prefer the X10s over the TF10s*, but because he's looking for something like the HD650, I can see why the TF10s might be the better decision, still, try to expound on opinions a bit more so that he knows what you mean. I think (I understood) him as asking for a quick summary on what you thought of the X10s (what are the characteristics of the IEM? How are they in the lows, mids highs etc.).
> 
> Even you can agree giving more info on an opinion helps everyone and can quickly as we just witnessed lead to dissent and confusion if not expounded upon.


Don't ever assume.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm actually willing to pay a bit more for a custom-made SPC cable just for kicks. Also, I'm interested if there's any real difference between stock and aftermarket cables because of the wildly-debated cable myth.


There are, but it depends on the cable in question. Not all cables suck. Even some "good" cables could sound different with different materials. Cooper and Silver cables have two different sounds. The construction of the cable IMO is less important. Pure Silver and Silver plated don't sound much different even though pure silver is obviously more expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't ever assume.


Are you assuming otherwise? I could ruin that assumption rather quickly.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> There are, but it depends on the cable in question. Not all cables suck. Even some "good" cables could sound different with different materials. Cooper and Silver cables have two different sounds. The construction of the cable IMO is less important. Pure Silver and Silver plated don't sound much different even though pure silver is obviously more expensive.


Going for a silver-plated-copper (SPC) cable, to see if it really makes things "brighter" with a sharper treble response. If that's true then it's all well and good since I need a bit more top-end sparkle on the HD600. Otherwise, I'd still be fine with the fact that I got a pretty cable


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Going for a silver-plated-copper (SPC) cable, to see if it really makes things "brighter" with a sharper treble response. If that's true then it's all well and good since I need a bit more top-end sparkle on the HD600. Otherwise, I'd still be fine with the fact that I got a pretty cable


If you want to make the high end brighter, I suggest you go for silver copper hybrid or pure silver.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you want to make the high end brighter, I suggest you go for silver copper hybrid or pure silver.


What's the difference between SPC and Hybrid by the way? Been intrigued at how the two are offered separately.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> What's the difference between SPC and Hybrid by the way? Been intrigued at how the two are offered separately.


SPC is copper wire plated with a thin layer of silver over it. It is typically just to give a naked cable the look of a silver cable for a fraction of the price. Think of it as gold versus gold plated. That said, on my TF10's I did notice a subtle increase in overall clarity, while on my LCD-2's I didn't notice any differences at all. For interconnects, I didn't notice any difference either.

SCH (commanly just called Hybrid) is silver copper hybrid. It is silver wire and copper wire intertwined. Many say this boosts your treble so to speak, make it brighter, due to the silver wire.

I rather not get involved with the cable debate so I will not talk about the topic further than this. What I can say however is, if you are buying a SPC cable to enhance your trebles, you will most likely be disappointed at the results. I will even go further and say that getting a cable for audio improvements will generally result in disappointment as well. It is FAR better improve your other audio equipment first.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> SPC is copper wire plated with a thin layer of silver over it. It is typically just to give a naked cable the look of a silver cable for a fraction of the price. Think of it as gold versus gold plated. That said, on my TF10's I did notice a subtle increase in overall clarity, while on my LCD-2's I didn't notice any differences at all. For interconnects, I didn't notice any difference either.
> 
> SCH (commanly just called Hybrid) is silver copper hybrid. It is silver wire and copper wire intertwined. Many say this boosts your treble so to speak, make it brighter. What I can say however is, if you are buying a SPC cable to enhance your trebles, you will most likely be disappointed at the results. *I will even go further and say that getting a cable for audio improvements will generally result in disappointment as well. It is FAR better improve your other audio equipment first.*


This is definitely the probable outcome I'm aware of, since I myself don't quite believe in earth-shattering differences provided by expensive cables. Cables should be, after all, the last you'd ever think of upgrading in an audio chain.









Thanks for the insight though. I've found a DIY'er who offers SPC and Hybrid at the same price so I'd choose the latter instead. Most likely I won't even hear an improvement, but if there is one, I'd chalk it up as a bonus - or just a product of placebo effect and confirmation bias.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> SPC is copper wire plated with a thin layer of silver over it. It is typically just to give a naked cable the look of a silver cable for a fraction of the price. Think of it as gold versus gold plated. That said, on my TF10's I did notice a subtle increase in overall clarity, while on my LCD-2's I didn't notice any differences at all. For interconnects, I didn't notice any difference either.
> 
> SCH (commanly just called Hybrid) is silver copper hybrid. It is silver wire and copper wire intertwined. Many say this boosts your treble so to speak, make it brighter, due to the silver wire.
> 
> I rather not get involved with the cable debate so I will not talk about the topic further than this. What I can say however is, if you are buying a SPC cable to enhance your trebles, you will most likely be disappointed at the results. I will even go further and say that getting a cable for audio improvements will generally result in disappointment as well. It is FAR better improve your other audio equipment first.


The point of the silver plated copper is to create a skinning effect. The copper has more resistance than the silver does, so the electricity will want to flow on or with the silver. This can give you silver sound at a fraction of the price.

Whether or not it does anything is questionable.

Plus, it is quite possible that even going from a stock cable to high quality copper might even be good enough.

Also, from personal experience with the HD600s, I do not notice a change in highs. The bass is tighter and cleaner, but the highs didn't do anything even with a pure silver cable.

Before you go blowing cash on a cable, you might want to go to some type of head-fi meet up or some type of audio event and test your headphones out on other gear. Everyone is different, and I get that, but I have no idea why you would find the HD600s not sparkly enough for you. The only thing I can figure is either your amp or dac is not to your liking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There was a definite audible difference for me on the TF10's when switching between 3 different cables.
3 reviewers all agreed upon it and we all had the same conclusions with the wires.
None of us let each other know until each of us had spent a month with the TF10's ad experimenting - we then thought to share our results and thoughts, and we all had the same conclusion.
"Granted it makes a difference, but I wouldn't pay more than £50 for that difference."


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The point of the silver plated copper is to create a skinning effect. The copper has more resistance than the silver does, so the electricity will want to flow on or with the silver. This can give you silver sound at a fraction of the price.
> 
> Whether or not it does anything is questionable.
> 
> Plus, it is quite possible that even going from a stock cable to high quality copper might even be good enough.
> 
> Also, from personal experience with the HD600s, I do not notice a change in highs. The bass is tighter and cleaner, but the highs didn't do anything even with a pure silver cable.
> 
> Before you go blowing cash on a cable, you might want to go to some type of head-fi meet up or some type of audio event and test your headphones out on other gear. Everyone is different, and I get that, but I have no idea why you would find the HD600s not sparkly enough for you. The only thing I can figure is either your amp or dac is not to your liking.


Sadly, I wasn't able to attend last Sunday's local meet at Dallas because of poor weather and scheduling









I actually really love the HD600's sound signature but I would appreciate just a tiny more top-end and low-end. Everything else has been brilliant - from the natural-sounding voices to the proper timbre of instruments especially on acoustic music. So even if going full silver won't give me the former, the latter would suffice. Couldn't hurt to have a cleaner bass response, if what you've reported is similar to what I might experience.

Almost pulled the trigger on the DT880 which is supposed to be the brighter but more detailed of the classic flagship trio, but didn't go through it at the last second. Could be because I've been disappointed by the DT770 Pro and DT990 Pro prior to another purchase, or that reports of a hot treble and recessed midrange (couldn't know for sure though) were enough to scare me off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ehh this is a dumb and endless debate TBH. I agree there is truth that silver being a better conductor and what not. What I do believe however, is silver plating is generally useless having own a pair of TF10's and LCD-2's with SPC cabling. Most would agree that SPC cables are really only about the looks. You either want a copper cable or a silver looking cable. That said, with my TF10 there is slight, but noticeable differences. For LCD-2's and interconnects, there was no noticeable differences to me vs a cheap $10 RCA cable. Conclusion being, either my ears have become more deaf over the ears and I just can't hear it or it really doesn't make a difference for most things. I have yet to try a silver cable however. Perhaps that will make me see the light, but that won't be any time soon. I will sooner upgrade my DAC than get another cable. Here are some reasons you should buy a custom cable though, IMHO:

- Custom length. I was sick of stepping on or getting tangled with my stock cables.
- Higher quality connectors.
- Who can resist the bling? Superficial reason, I know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Sadly, I wasn't able to attend last Sunday's local meet at Dallas because of poor weather and scheduling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really love the HD600's sound signature but I would appreciate just a tiny more top-end and low-end. Everything else has been brilliant - from the natural-sounding voices to the proper timbre of instruments especially on acoustic music. So even if going full silver won't give me the former, the latter would suffice. Couldn't hurt to have a cleaner bass response, if what you've reported is similar to what I might experience.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger on the DT880 which is supposed to be the brighter but more detailed of the classic flagship trio, but didn't go through it at the last second. Could be because I've been disappointed by the DT770 Pro and DT990 Pro prior to another purchase, or that reports of a hot treble and recessed midrange (couldn't know for sure though) were enough to scare me off.


Have you considered EQ?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Have you considered EQ?


Not a big fan of EQ, especially when I have a wide range of genres to listen to; what's considered a good equalization in one would sound crap on the other. Not worth the time and effort, at least to me.

Besides, pez simply made an offer I couldn't refuse with the HD600. What's done is done and I'm sticking with the Senns.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Not a big fan of EQ, especially when I have a wide range of genres to listen to; what's considered a good equalization in one would sound crap on the other. Not worth the time and effort, at least to me.
> 
> Besides, pez simply made an offer I couldn't refuse with the HD600. What's done is done and I'm sticking with the Senns.


You can usually save custom presets and just pick the one you prefer or none. Oh, I wasn't suggesting you get new headphones. I would suggest a nice tube amp.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You can usually save custom presets and just pick the one you prefer or none. Oh, I wasn't suggesting you get new headphones. I would suggest a nice tube amp.


I sold my Little Dot MKIII for the Asgard 2 :v

It's not that I don't like tubes, but tube rolling does get expensive (and addictive!) and Little Dot's amps feature gain switches that are difficult to access. And besides, from my experience with the Asgard 2 it surprisingly sounds smooth and warm while retaining solid-state detail retrieval. Very nice for $250, I must say.

I also mulled over the thought of getting the Bottlehead Crack - which has garnered many rave reviews when paired with Sennheisers - but I just am no good with soldering and I need a preamp out function to power my studio monitors. Also, the Crack's really big and wouldn't be a good fit on my desk.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Custom length. I was sick of stepping on or getting tangled with my stock cables.
> - Higher quality connectors.
> - Who can resist the bling? Superficial reason, I know.


Two of those can be easily done to a stock cable.

I'm actually at the point where cables could be a meaningful upgrade. I do use a custom cable which I find slightly more detailed than the stock one. Dropping a few hundred on a cable that could make a slight improvement is a lot easier to swallow than dropping another 4-5k on a new headphone.

Obviously before I even do that, I want to see how much of a difference swapping out ICs or another headphone cable would make. Hopefully the next meet would determine that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can hear a difference between the interconnects too...I have 4 different one here, each of them have their own characteristics.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think there are lots of people that have had both and would prefer the X10s over the TF10s, but because he's looking for something like the HD650, I can see why the TF10s might be the better decision, still, try to expound on opinions a bit more so that he knows what you mean.


*raises hand*

I prefer the X10 over the TF10 by a fairly wide margin. If I liked the HD 650, I would definitely go with the X10.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I prefer the X10 over the TF10 by a fairly wide margin. If I liked the HD 650, I would definitely go with the X10.


Why?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Sadly, I wasn't able to attend last Sunday's local meet at Dallas because of poor weather and scheduling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really love the HD600's sound signature but I would appreciate just a tiny more top-end and low-end. Everything else has been brilliant - from the natural-sounding voices to the proper timbre of instruments especially on acoustic music. So even if going full silver won't give me the former, the latter would suffice. Couldn't hurt to have a cleaner bass response, if what you've reported is similar to what I might experience.
> 
> Almost pulled the trigger on the DT880 which is supposed to be the brighter but more detailed of the classic flagship trio, but didn't go through it at the last second. Could be because I've been disappointed by the DT770 Pro and DT990 Pro prior to another purchase, or that reports of a hot treble and recessed mid range (couldn't know for sure though) were enough to scare me off.


DT880s don't have a recessed mid range. It's just not an upfront mid range. In no way does the mid range seem recessed compared to its treble and low end. That said, it's treble can be a bit cold if you're used to bright enjoyable smooth highs like Audio Technica headphones. Lots of Tsh..but that can actually become enjoyable to some people. I really miss the sound of cymbals. The DT880s have more enjoyable cymbals than my HE-500.

Silver made music sound more energetic..maybe a little more detailed..definitely brighter, but bass change I don't remember. (Meaning I don't think bass changed at all).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> *raises hand*
> 
> I prefer the X10 over the TF10 by a fairly wide margin. If I liked the HD 650, I would definitely go with the X10.


Sshhh, people like you don't exist. Go hide somewhere and don't make noise.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DT880s don't have a recessed mid range. It's just not an upfront mid range. In no way does the mid range seem recessed compared to its treble and low end. That said, it's treble can be a bit cold if you're used to bright enjoyable smooth highs like Audio Technica headphones. Lots of Tsh..but that can actually become enjoyable to some people. I really miss the sound of cymbals. The DT880s have more enjoyable cymbals than my HE-500.
> 
> Silver made music sound more energetic..maybe a little more detailed..definitely brighter, but bass change I don't remember. (Meaning I don't think bass changed at all).


Yeah I've grown accustomed to my SRH840's smooth and lush mids that going back to any treble-happy headphone would hurt my ears. Yeah I've handled the Beyers and even enjoyed Grados in a meet, but once I got the Shures I discovered that I was more of a midrange guy.

The HD600 does have those delicious mids, but I sense a slight treble roll-off. It's not deal-breaking by any means but I would love to have a tad bit more energy for rock/metal genres. Other than that, it's a great all-rounder.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I was nearly driven to hate the Grados after my amp upgrade. I had to sell them before I had a bitter taste left in my mouth







. The HD 600 were a little too bass anemic for me. I'm more of an 'extension' than an 'impact' person. The HD 650s do the extension just right for me, where the HD 600 lacked. And they weren't lacking by that much, either. I'd rather hear all of the range, rather than feel it, but the extra impact on the HD 650 is nice. And when I'm feeling frisky, I put on my 770 LEs. The detail and soundstage the TF10s along with their bass extension and impact is why I love them so much. If the detail was at that tier on the 770 LEs, they'd be even better.


----------



## phillyd

I've learned that past a certain point of clarity in a pair of headphones (like my DT770's) I desire sound signature more than clarity. I like my sound really warm, and the best sounding thing to me is Breakaway Live'd sound. I can hear a slight drop in clarity but the fullness, warmth and dynamics of the sound signature is crazy. I'd really like if someone would download the trial version to bounce ideas off tweaking it. The trial version just plays a 30 second commercial like every hour.

EDIT:
I accidentally afaksldjf;laksd a sentence


----------



## scyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I was nearly driven to hate the Grados after my amp upgrade. I had to sell them before I had a bitter taste left in my mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The HD 600 were a little too bass anemic for me. I'm more of an 'extension' than an 'impact' person. The HD 650s do the extension just right for me, where the HD 600 lacked. And they weren't lacking by that much, either. I'd rather hear all of the range, rather than feel it, but the extra impact on the HD 650 is nice. And when I'm feeling frisky, I put on my 770 LEs. The detail and soundstage the TF10s along with their bass extension and impact is why I love them so much. If the detail was at that tier on the 770 LEs, they'd be even better.


Sounds like you would really like the heir 3.ai's. I really liked the tf10s and these have a somewhat similar although IMO superior sound signature. Awesome phones for hip hop or anything else with a good bit of bass.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've learned that past a certain point of clarity in a pair of headphones (like my DT770's) I desire sound signature more than clarity. I like my sound really warm, and the best sounding thing to me is Breakaway Live'd sound. I can hear a slight drop in clarity but the fullness, warmth and dynamics of the sound signature is crazy. I'd really like if someone would download the trial version to bounce ideas off tweaking it. The trial version just plays a 30 second commercial like every hour.


Both clarity and sound signature are important. Hard to pick only one...


----------



## Tman5293

Anyone else here with the HD 650 that wants to give me their opinion on them? Mine are coming tomorrow and I can't wait to get them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Anyone else here with the HD 650 that wants to give me their opinion on them. Mine are coming tomorrow and I can't wait to get them.


- Rolled off trebles
- Lush, smooth midrange
- Nice mid-bass punch, lousy sub-bass IMO


----------



## pez

No! It has great sub bass; you shut your mouth! Jk







.

It extends, just doesn't have a lot of quantity.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got them in


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This might interest a few!


----------



## Simca

Pricing? I'm afraid they might be too sterile. Not enough bass. Too neutral. I'd only let this slide if it had the level of detail as the HD800 for a cheaper price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pricing? I'm afraid they might be too sterile. Not enough bass. Too neutral. I'd only let this slide if it had the level of detail as the HD800 for a cheaper price.


No idea - just got announced.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pricing? I'm afraid they might be too sterile. Not enough bass. Too neutral. I'd only let this slide if it had the level of detail as the HD800 for a cheaper price.


Around $700-800 would be nice, and should compete favorably with the Beyer and Senn counterparts.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I just realized I have around $300 in spare cash and I think I'mma drop it on audio, but not sure if i want to try a cheap tube amp or grab some new cans, any ideas?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I just realized I have around $300 in spare cash and I think I'mma drop it on audio, but not sure if i want to try a cheap tube amp or grab some new cans, any ideas?


I wish I have a spare $300 lying around myself









Depends on what you want, really. Maybe you can try out a headphone with a different sound signature to keep things fresh


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I just realized I have around $300 in spare cash and I think I'mma drop it on audio, but not sure if i want to try a cheap tube amp or grab some new cans, any ideas?


New tube amp!


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New tube amp!


Buuuuuuuut whiiiiiiiiich









I was looking at some of the small bravo ones but they seem cheap, not to mention in a perfect world i'd like an amp with speaker outs lol


----------



## Simca

What headphones does he have now?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Buuuuuuuut whiiiiiiiiich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at some of the small bravo ones but they seem cheap, not to mention in a perfect world i'd like an amp with speaker outs lol


Bring your budget up $50 and pick up the Schiit Valhalla. That's what I would do.









EDIT: Or see if you can find one used on Head-Fi.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What headphones does he have now?


Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 Ohm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Bring your budget up $50 and pick up the Schiit Valhalla. That's what I would do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Or see if you can find one used on Head-Fi.


I wish I could spend that much but $300 is my absolute max and I'm not gonna have anymore to spend on audio for a long time lol. I'm moving into a new apartment and this is a house warming gift to myself of sorts


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Buuuuuuuut whiiiiiiiiich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at some of the small bravo ones but they seem cheap, not to mention in a perfect world i'd like an amp with speaker outs lol


For $300, maybe a Little Dot MKIII or MKIV, some of the Darkvoice models, pretty damn lot actually.


----------



## Simca

Buying a tube amp for DT990s is stupid IMO.

Buy a better headphone.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buying a tube amp for DT990s is stupid IMO.
> 
> Buy a better headphone.


DT880 Premium 600 if he likes the Beyer sound sig :3


----------



## Simca

I wouldn't buy a Tube Amp for DT880s either.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buying a tube amp for DT990s is stupid IMO.
> 
> Buy a better headphone.


Had been looking at Hifiman HE-300s, though I worry I'd just be changing sound signature rather than actually upgrading


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I wouldn't buy a Tube Amp for DT880s either.


Well he only has money for either a pair of cans or a tube amp, not both. He can just get the DT880 and be done with it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Not interested in DT880s, open over-ears or bust


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Not interested in DT880s, open over-ears or bust


Are you thinking about the DT770's? The DT880's I thought were open.


----------



## RatPatrol01

They are semi-open, while the DT990s are full open, thus why those are the version I have


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They are semi-open, while the DT990s are full open, thus why those are the version I have


I don't see how the DT880's are "semi-open", how does that work?

Maybe it's advertised as such since the driver housing doesn't leak much sound and isolates a bit, kind of like a closed can. Fundamentally we can consider it an open-air one.

Should you not want a Beyer since you've got the DT990, then get something else. A Grado SR325i maybe, heck even the Sennheiser HD600 which can be had at around $200 used.


----------



## HPE1000

DT880 are semi open, DT990 are open.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> They are semi-open, while the DT990s are full open, thus why those are the version I have


Is there actually a difference between semi-open and open from an audio point of view?







All "semi-open" headphones I have tried leak sound in and out just as badly as open headphones and typically share the same traits of larger soundstage and better clarity. Looking forward to be educated on any differences that I am not aware of.


----------



## Simca

Dt880s are Semi-Open because the enclosure on the back has perforated holes.










And they leak sound a bit while retaining many qualities a closed set of headphones would have.


----------



## jjsoviet

Can't wait to read the impressions on these new Audeze models. One of them is even a closed can!


----------



## Simca

The LCD-3 so much. Those are probably going to be in a similar realm to the LCD3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to read the impressions on these new Audeze models. One of them is even a closed can!


I still love my LCD-2's


----------



## Simca

I'm actually kinda' bored of headphones at this point in time. I'm really loving speakers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm actually kinda' bored of headphones at this point in time. I'm really loving speakers.


Speakers are pricey


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there actually a difference between semi-open and open from an audio point of view?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All "semi-open" headphones I have tried leak sound in and out just as badly as open headphones and typically share the same traits of larger soundstage and better clarity. Looking forward to be educated on any differences that I am not aware of.


As Simca noted it's sort of a weird hybrid. The full opens give you the wide soundstage and natural sounds, but lack the super punchiness and extra crisp clarity you get with fully isolating closed cans. The DT880s have wide sounstage, but not that wide, natural sound, but not that natural, punchy notes, but not that punchy, and a crisp clarity, but not that crisp, so a jack of all trades variant, or at least that's the idea.

Admittedly I wouldn't mind trying a pair of Grado sr225i or 325is, wouldn't be great for my edm stuff but the hardcore and math rock i've been listening to recently would probably benefit.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why?


Both the HD 650 and X10 have relatively subdued treble and a present midrange.









They're not really comparable, but the TF10 has neither of these things.


----------



## Nagello

What do you guys think of:
http://www.amazon.com/BRAVO-AUDIO-OCEAN-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER/dp/B008WD6JVQ/

I see it on sale right now and been looking at getting a tube amp to try out. Anyone have any experience with them?

It will be used with my Beyerdynamic DT880s 600 Ohm headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Both the HD 650 and X10 have relatively subdued treble and a present midrange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not really comparable, but the TF10 has neither of these things.


Understandable - after listening to the X7i's


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagello*
> 
> What do you guys think of:
> http://www.amazon.com/BRAVO-AUDIO-OCEAN-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER/dp/B008WD6JVQ/
> 
> I see it on sale right now and been looking at getting a tube amp to try out. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> It will be used with my Beyerdynamic DT880s 600 Ohm headphones.


Don't know of it, wouldn't buy it personally.


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't know of it, wouldn't buy it personally.


Any specific reason why you would not buy it if you were looking at a tube amp? I'm just looking at trying one out and figured at $100 I couldn't think of any others that were cheap enough for me to just try. Or anyone with any other suggestions for tube amps? Right now it's mainly just for experimental with headphones I'm running the Schiit stack right now.


----------



## Simca

Tube amps aren't for people on tight budgets.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tube amps aren't for people on tight budgets.


The truth has been spoken. Don't try to buy a tube amp unless you have a fat pocketbook.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The truth has been spoken. Don't try to buy a tube amp unless you have a fat pocketbook.


Hey, the Bottlehead Crack is pretty cheap - assuming you can DIY.


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tube amps aren't for people on tight budgets.


Point taken








Kind of figured so myself as I know they're expensive, going to have to look around for some places (highly doubt that will happen where I live though) to try out then before I make a decision.


----------



## Tman5293

I seriously love the HD 650! It's exactly what I was looking for in a set of open back cans.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I seriously love the HD 650! It's exactly what I was looking for in a set of open back cans.


Glad you're enjoying it









So to anyone, which do you think has the better color choice - the HD600 or HD650?

I'm partial to the HD600 because I own it, though even before that I find its marble-like finish to be really unique from most other cans.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> As Simca noted it's sort of a weird hybrid. The full opens give you the wide soundstage and natural sounds, but lack the super punchiness and extra crisp clarity you get with fully isolating closed cans. The DT880s have wide sounstage, but not that wide, natural sound, but not that natural, punchy notes, but not that punchy, and a crisp clarity, but not that crisp, so a jack of all trades variant, or at least that's the idea.
> 
> Admittedly I wouldn't mind trying a pair of Grado sr225i or 325is, wouldn't be great for my edm stuff but the hardcore and math rock i've been listening to recently would probably benefit.


I'm going to go so far to say the SR325is or HD 600 might fill your voild. Do you have an amp at all? The SR325i obviously don't need the amp, and I personally feel they sound better without it.

SR325i - Sparkly highs, decent mids, light, but punchy bass

HD 600 - rolled off treble, Great mids without being too forward, light, accurate bass. Speed is much better with these over the Grados and make then better, IMO, but some people don't like the Sennheiser sound.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I seriously love the HD 650! It's exactly what I was looking for in a set of open back cans.


Good to hear.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to anyone, which do you think has the better color choice - the HD600 or HD650?
> 
> I'm partial to the HD600 because I own it, though even before that I find its marble-like finish to be really unique from most other cans.


I definitely prefer the gray "Titan" color of the HD 650. I've never liked the weird blue marble of the HD 600.


----------



## Simca

HD650 looks better to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I definitely prefer the gray "Titan" color of the HD 650. I've never liked the weird blue marble of the HD 600.


I couldn't get myself to ever like the plasticky look of either headphones. I know it was to make it lightweight but it just seems to cheap. LOL


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I couldn't get myself to ever like the plasticky look of either headphones. I know it was to make it lightweight but it just seems to cheap. LOL


I was just thinking that. They do look somewhat cheap. Why plastic Sennheiser? WHY!?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I was just thinking that. They do look somewhat cheap. Why plastic Sennheiser? WHY!?


At first I thought it was some form of ceramic lol









But I do agree, for flagships the HD600/650 feel cheap compared to their competitors, and especially against the metal-clad Beyer DT880.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> At first I thought it was some form of ceramic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do agree, for flagships the HD600/650 feel cheap compared to their competitors, and especially against the metal-clad Beyer DT880.


Comparing them to my V-MODAs which are made mostly of metal, I can think of nothing but how easy it would be to break the HD 650/600.

EDIT: But holy Schiit do they sound good!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Comparing them to my V-MODAs which are made mostly of metal, I can think of nothing but how easy it would be to break the HD 650/600.


Please don't break yours D:

But plastic isn't inherently weak at all. My HD25-1 II survived everything short of a nuclear blast and it surprisingly looked fine (save for some scuffs) when I sold it.


----------



## Simca

I disagree. The Beyer's are equally crappily made. The headband on beyers suck. The cups on the beyers are weird.

Neither of those are flagships though.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I disagree. The Beyer's are equally crappily made. The headband on beyers suck. The cups on the beyers are weird.
> 
> Neither of those are flagships though.


Well, former flagships at least. I've been always accustomed to seeing the HD650, K701 and DT880 as the classic triumvirate.

Besides the HD25, I couldn't find a headphone that's nearly indestructible really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> At first I thought it was some form of ceramic lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do agree, for flagships the HD600/650 feel cheap compared to their competitors, and especially against the metal-clad Beyer DT880.


I wouldn't personally consider the HD650 or DT880 flagships for their companies. Flagship would be Senn HD800, Beyer T1, AKG K1000, Audeze LCD-3, Denon AHD7100, HiFi HE-6, ect. Still I agree that for the price, they feel awfully cheap.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to read the impressions on these new Audeze models. One of them is even a closed can!


Oh man! Ive been looking for a closed can. Maybe i start a audeze saving fund now!!! Any idea what kind of amping those baby's would take?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Oh man! Ive been looking for a closed can. Maybe i start a audeze saving fund now!!! Any idea what kind of amping those baby's would take?


LCD-2's scale really well. They sounded great on both my Lyr and my Soloist. They sounded pretty good from an iPhone when showcasing them at work.


----------



## phillyd

I'm curious, what are do you guys think are the best looking pair of headphones? I really like V-Moda's look, but the Klipsch M40 might take the crown for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Akg, old Denon range, a few of the open back headphones by sennheiser (hd800), and the old jvc/Sony rangers (wood cups). Actually thinking about it most headphones with a nice wood construction is something I really like the look of.


----------



## Simca

Beats yo.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm curious, what are do you guys think are the best looking pair of headphones? I really like V-Moda's look, but the Klipsch M40 might take the crown for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very subjective of course. Those M40's look pretty good for the "new era" of headphones where the band extends to the outside of the can.

For me this is the best looking pair of headphones i have seen to date.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wouldn't personally consider the HD650 or DT880 flagships for their companies. Flagship would be Senn HD800, Beyer T1, AKG K1000, Audeze LCD-3, Denon AHD7100, HiFi HE-6, ect. Still I agree that for the price, they feel awfully cheap.


Well yeah, the landscape has changed since the HD800 was introduced.

Back in my early days as as an audiophile, those three were considered the best from their respective companies that are attainable by most folks - which rules out existing electrostatics and thousand-dollar cans from other brands. But yes, as our wallets scaled with the prices the flagships today are in the line of the HD800, Tesla T1, Audeze models, etc.

Again, my favorite headphone designs are the more practical ones.







Not too gaudy, not too nondescript either. Just solid-looking.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm curious, what are do you guys think are the best looking pair of headphones? I really like V-Moda's look, but the Klipsch M40 might take the crown for me.


In my opinion this is by the far the best looking set of cans:


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Not going to lie those do look sexy.

I am looking for some cans for FPS gaming, good soundstage, any tips guys? Currently own Monoprice 8323 for music, and I love them, but I need some better soundstage for hearing people creeping up on me from behind about to knife me.

sound card is recon3d Pro 600ohms amp, my budget is max 100, really max 90, so please dont go over 100, i have a mic, don't want a headset, just want some nice soundstage headphones. no ath-ad700, tried them and the direction is not clear enough, someone coming up from behind isn't as precise as I would like.


----------



## pez

You might have trouble finding an amazing soundstage at that price. JVC HA-RX700 are decent. I found them pretty good, and my friend (who I have them to) says the same.

Also, while the HD 6xx series may feel 'cheap' you'd have a hard time breaking either one. Not as hard as it would be to break my DT 770, but damn close.

I still absolutely love the blue marble look of the HD 600. Those and the AKG K701 have always been things of beauty in my eyes. I like the HD 650, but it is a bit bland compared to it's older brother.


----------



## Tman5293

Look what I got!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm curious, what are do you guys think are the best looking pair of headphones?


I like several designs embracing different schools of beauty:

AKG K550, K702, Q701 (one of the only white headphones I like)
Audio Technica ATH-W1000X, ATH-W3000ANV
beyerdynamic T90, DT880 (with black pads)
Fostex TH-600, TH-900
Grado HF-2, HP-1/2/1000, PS-1, PS-500
Sennheiser HD 800 (especially the Colorware/painted ones), HE60 (







)


Interestingly I wasn't a huge fan of the Fostex of Aud'eze designs, for one reason or another.

In other news I got a new job so hopefully the club will see its first SR-009 soon (unless someone else beat me to the punch).


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Look what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats Tman5293









I have the exact same set up. I love the HD650 on Woo Audio stand because the padding right in the center naturally has that indention right where it lays on the stand. There is no pressure anywhere that is unnatural on the cans head band and the ears. Just perfect all the way around.

Enjoy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

IMO the best looking headphones are Audeze LCD-2 Rosewood and Grado GS1000. I am a whore for wood.


----------



## Simca

One might say, you got wood for Headphones.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I like several designs embracing different schools of beauty:
> 
> AKG K550, K702, Q701 (one of the only white headphones I like)
> Audio Technica ATH-W1000X, ATH-W3000ANV
> beyerdynamic T90, DT880 (with black pads)
> Fostex TH-600, TH-900
> Grado HF-2, HP-1/2/1000, PS-1, PS-500
> Sennheiser HD 800 (especially the Colorware/painted ones), HE60 (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Interestingly I wasn't a huge fan of the Fostex of Aud'eze designs, for one reason or another.
> 
> In other news I got a new job so hopefully the club will see its first SR-009 soon (unless someone else beat me to the punch).


What amp are you going to drive them with?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> In my opinion this is by the far the best looking set of cans:


The HD800 looks good imo, but I can see how they look gamery and might turn some off.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What amp are you going to drive them with?


When I get it, the SRM-323S to start. Depending on how much I can swing later on, either a KGSSHV, BHSE, or DIY SRM-T2. Leaning towards the KGSSHV right now.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You might have trouble finding an amazing soundstage at that price. JVC HA-RX700 are decent. I found them pretty good, and my friend (who I have them to) says the same.
> 
> .


hey pez do you collect pez? i have a bunch of 15 year old star wars pez new in sealed packages i have been saving over the years lol, also thanks, I will give the jvc a try, i may try razers new free surround sound as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> hey pez do you collect pez? i have a bunch of 15 year old star wars pez new in sealed packages i have been saving over the years lol, also thanks, I will give the jvc a try, i may try razers new free surround sound as well.


Haha, I've got a couple, but not really. One of the greatest candies to ever exist, IMO. That, and because of frickfrock, I've become addicted to the Warheads Sour Cubes (yum).

Keep in mind the JVCs can be had for under $50, and I've got no idea how they stack up to the Audio-Technica's you've tried, but for their price, you might be able to audition them for the cost of shipping, really.

My bud had a Razer headset that actually sounded decent...Cacharias. It wasn't your typical over-the-top with bass headset, so it was refreshing. I never used it for gaming, but he did. He can't really remember how it sounded. Had a terribly cheap, cord, however.


----------



## HPE1000

^ I probably own over 100 pez









I just don't think the harx700s should be had for more than 50, I think I got mine new for 32 or something and they are pretty good, rather uncomfortable (although in comparison to dt770s) the top head piece does support the headphones well but can be really scratchy since its the open mesh material that you will probably find on backpack straps. The earpads aren't all that padded and my ears get pushed into the hard plastic inside which hurts and the headphones make a lot of noise when adjusting them (they creak a LOT)

Sound on them is pretty good though. They are huge and fall of my head very easily though, and my head is not small by any means.


----------



## Simca

They shouldn't be bought past whatever price Superlux headphones are.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know if sticky tack would be a good dampening material for my DT770 pro 80Ω?

V-Moda Crossfade M100


Beyerdynamic Custome One (white)


Beyerdynamic T5p


----------



## pez

Hey I tried.

I haven't been in the <$100 market for audio anything in a while.

Last audio purchase under $100 besides cables were a pair of Grado SR60i (might be 80i) for my GFs dad.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hey I tried.
> 
> I haven't been in the <$100 market for audio anything in a while.
> 
> Last audio purchase under $100 besides cables were a pair of Grado SR60i (might be 80i) for my GFs dad.


try the monoprice 8323, $26 off their official website, thats what i have been using for a year now and they sound just as good as my buddies ath-m50's imo. im by no means an audiophile tho so u may disagree. (if u ever need a cheap set to throw around or w.e)


----------



## Simca

Yeah, disagreeing. They're nowhere close to the M50s.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone have any suggestions for dampening material for my DT770's? Maybe sticky tack?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Blu-Tack, Dynamat, adhesive roofing material, etc.


----------



## phillyd

Isn't blu-tack just brand-name sticky tack?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Isn't blu-tack just brand-name sticky tack?


Yes.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, disagreeing. They're nowhere close to the M50s.


like i said i'm not an audiophile...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> try the monoprice 8323, $26 off their official website, thats what i have been using for a year now and they sound just as good as my buddies ath-m50's imo. im by no means an audiophile tho so u may disagree. (if u ever need a cheap set to throw around or w.e)


I've got a friend that has a pair of M50 paired with a Magni and Modi stack. I've yet to listen to the headphones, but had the opportunity to try out the stack. I've still got no experience with any of the Audio-Technica line.

Also, feel free to ignore Simca







. She tends to drool words a lot







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions for dampening material for my DT770's? Maybe sticky tack?


What are you trying to achieve exactly?

EDIT:

Anybody have experience with both, the Schiit Bifrost and Peachtree DAC-iT?


----------



## PhutileEfforts

ok simca, which of these two Superlux are best for gaming soundstage wise.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Superlux-by-Avlex-HD-668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones-/281178552852?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item41778c3a14

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Superlux-by-Avlex-HD-668B-Dynamic-Semi-Open-Headphones-/281178552852?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item41778c3a14

the fate of my low budget is now in your hands

oh btw my sound card is the recon3d Pro with 600 ohm amp... but i cant afford anywhere near that quality headphone. lol


----------



## Simca

Just for gaming, go with the cheaper 681s.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just for gaming, go with the cheaper 681s.


will do, thanks Simca. i have tried the jvc 9000's before and it sounded tinny, not sure if the 7000's sound that way, but I trust Simca on this one. girls are picky about things, therefore, logic dictates she has the edge in $30 price range over the JVC 7000 xD


----------



## Simca

Well, the 681s are a bit bright, not sure tinny is the word for them, but if you're not a fan of bright headphones go with the 668B's as they're less bright.


----------



## TheNegotiator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Very subjective of course. Those M40's look pretty good for the "new era" of headphones where the band extends to the outside of the can.
> 
> For me this is the best looking pair of headphones i have seen to date.


What are those?

EDIT: Found them, Ultrasone Edition 10


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, the 681s are a bit bright, not sure tinny is the word for them, but if you're not a fan of bright headphones go with the 668B's as they're less bright.


Bright and sibilant, Solderdudes filter mod fixes that.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So in a bizarre twist of fate, I bought some Sol Republic Tracks Ultras....and they are actually good


----------



## Simca

No.


----------



## RatPatrol01

don't knock em til you try em, they sound better than my DT990s. Wish the bass was a bit heavier though


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Are there any cheap 600 ohm headphones? I just want to see what it is like using my sound cards 600 ohm amp. Only one I see is Beyerdynamic in 200-400 dollar range.

I know ohms don't matter, I just am OCD and want to crank my sound card ^^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My first impressions of the superlux were: this would benefit from a resistor adapter and a zo2 amp for bass


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> Are there any cheap 600 ohm headphones? I just want to see what it is like using my sound cards 600 ohm amp. Only one I see is Beyerdynamic in 200-400 dollar range.
> 
> I know ohms don't matter, I just am OCD and want to crank my sound card ^^


Your soundcard will "Crank" the volume on any headphone quite high. The amp on that sound card won't make headphones sound much if any better. You need not concern yourself with finding headphone that are 600 ohms. You need concern yourself with headphones that sound good to you, or you're wasting your time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't knock em til you try em, they sound better than my DT990s. Wish the bass was a bit heavier though


I have tried them. If you think they sound better than your DT990s then your audiophile card has been revoked. Please return your DT990s to the store or sell them immediately.

Next up, Beats by Dr. Dre, the new audiophile experience. How it was meant to be heard, brought to you.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I have tried them. If you think they sound better than your DT990s then your audiophile card has been revoked. Please return your DT990s to the store or sell them immediately.
> 
> Next up, Beats by Dr. Dre, the new audiophile experience. How it was meant to be heard, brought to you.


Have you tried them using a proper source? Also are you sure it was the Ultras? The other two version(regular and HD) do sound pretty bad. Either way, I have my own ears to judge and they are thoroughly enjoying them, yours are useless to me as I can't use them to listen to things. Not to mention you seem to be in the minority as far as folks disliking them, head-fi gives them a 4/5. Maybe your inability to appreciate them means you're the one who should be forfeiting your membership card and buying beats, better yet go blow $600 on some Bose cans.


----------



## PhutileEfforts

she is a feisty one ratpatrol, I think you should give up xD


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So in a bizarre twist of fate, I bought some Sol Republic Tracks Ultras....and they are actually good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quite the surprise. Turning down my suggestion on the SR-325is was understandable, but going out to buy that "can"?

Best thing should have been to sell the DT990 and use that $300 for a pair of HE-500s.

Mid-fi + mid-fi will always be mid-fi unless you take a bigger step. I don't understand why people buy like 10 pairs of low-ends when they could have gotten a good pair of mid-fi, or people buying 3-4 pairs of mid-fi and not get one high-end. Mid-fi to high-end is a huge huge difference in quality.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Quite the surprise. Turning down my suggestion on the SR-325is was understandable, but going out to buy that "can"?
> 
> Best thing should have been to sell the DT990 and use that $300 for a pair of HE-500s.
> 
> Mid-fi + mid-fi will always be mid-fi unless you take a bigger step. I don't understand why people buy like 10 pairs of low-ends when they could have gotten a good pair of mid-fi, or people buying 3-4 pairs of mid-fi and not get one high-end. Mid-fi to high-end is a huge huge difference in quality.


Actually your suggestion is what made me grab em, figured buy cheap, scratch the itch, then save to go big. I have $200 squirreled away in an HE-500 fund now and will hopefully be ordering a pair next month


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Have you tried them using a proper source? Also are you sure it was the Ultras? The other two version(regular and HD) do sound pretty bad. Either way, I have my own ears to judge and they are thoroughly enjoying them, yours are useless to me as I can't use them to listen to things. Not to mention you seem to be in the minority as far as folks disliking them, *head-fi gives them a 4/5*. Maybe your inability to appreciate them means you're the one who should be forfeiting your membership card and buying beats, better yet go blow $600 on some Bose cans.


This is where you just lost your card buddy (just kidding), but never trust Jude and Co. or the site in general when they give audio advice (aside from being biased towards their sponsors). Think about it, they were saying that the Ultrasone Edition 10 (among the plethora of products they said were good, go buy it) should be given a chance and that it's an ok headphone (for $2749 it better beat the snot out of the LCD-3, which by the way, doesn't even touch at all).


----------



## PhutileEfforts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Actually your suggestion is what made me grab em, figured buy cheap, scratch the itch, then save to go big. I have $200 squirreled away in an HE-500 fund now and will hopefully be ordering a pair next month


ratpatrol i just looked at your rig, why are u using two crossfire bridges?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So in a bizarre twist of fate, I bought some Sol Republic Tracks Ultras....and they are actually good


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh

depends on the type of music you listen to really.

If you like listening to dubstep, and dubstep, and weird arse rap, then MAYBE they work well.

If you listen to anything that has real instruments that have not been digitized in any way..................then no. You need to go see a doctor for some hearing loss problems.

I have listened to all of the Sol Republic stuff and beats by dre and monster stuff at a convention not to long ago. PRESUMABLY (key word there) they all had decent sources. For stuff with a lot of bass and highs, sure....they were all okish. But if you played anything with mids.............I don't even know what to say.

I do have a theory though. Your sansui might have boosted the mids in your headphones SOOOOO much, they it could have flattened some of the response from your headphones. This would also explain why you prefer these sol headphones to your DT990s because your amp could be over emphasizing the mids in your dt990s.

Again, that is just a complete on the spot theory I came up with.

Also, just FYI, I would HIGHLY recommend that you test the HE-500s IN DETAIL before you buy them. They have a weird sound signature that you might not be familiar with. After about 1-2 hours of listening, you get used to it, and they start to sound quite good. Just my two cents if you care.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Have you tried them using a proper source? Also are you sure it was the Ultras? The other two version(regular and HD) do sound pretty bad. Either way, I have my own ears to judge and they are thoroughly enjoying them, yours are useless to me as I can't use them to listen to things. Not to mention you seem to be in the minority as far as folks disliking them, head-fi gives them a 4/5. Maybe your inability to appreciate them means you're the one who should be forfeiting your membership card and buying beats, better yet go blow $600 on some Bose cans.


I actually did not hear the ultras, but I did hear their lower end versions. I figured you were talking about those since you did not clarify. As far as Head-fi giving them a 4/5, that means about as much as squirrel dung. They give good rating to companies like Monster for money. I scratch my butt with their ratings. You have people on there claiming 30 dollar headphones are HD650 killers. LOL. Yeah, no, there's so much trash on Head-fi I don't pay them any mind anymore. You'd be best to do the same. Plus, they look hideous and like a toy. I'd rather spend that $180 on improving my audio gear instead of wasting them on "Audio itches."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> This is where you just lost your card buddy (just kidding), but never trust Jude and Co. or the site in general when they give audio advice (aside from being biased towards their sponsors). Think about it, they were saying that the Ultrasone Edition 10 (among the plethora of products they said were good, go buy it) should be given a chance and that it's an ok headphone (for $2749 it better beat the snot out of the LCD-3, which by the way, doesn't even touch at all).


This. Did you see their headphones to buy Christmas list? Was a freaking joke. They had beats, bose and other companies trash all infested in it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhutileEfforts*
> 
> ratpatrol i just looked at your rig, why are u using two crossfire bridges?


Looks, it doesn't have any negative effect or anything, though I have since changed to a black ROG bridge
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> depends on the type of music you listen to really.
> 
> If you like listening to dubstep, and dubstep, and weird arse rap, then MAYBE they work well.
> 
> If you listen to anything that has real instruments that have not been digitized in any way..................then no. You need to go see a doctor for some hearing loss problems.
> 
> I have listened to all of the Sol Republic stuff and beats by dre and monster stuff at a convention not to long ago. PRESUMABLY (key word there) they all had decent sources. For stuff with a lot of bass and highs, sure....they were all okish. But if you played anything with mids.............I don't even know what to say.
> 
> I do have a theory though. Your sansui might have boosted the mids in your headphones SOOOOO much, they it could have flattened some of the response from your headphones. This would also explain why you prefer these sol headphones to your DT990s because your amp could be over emphasizing the mids in your dt990s.
> 
> Again, that is just a complete on the spot theory I came up with.
> 
> Also, just FYI, I would HIGHLY recommend that you test the HE-500s IN DETAIL before you buy them. They have a weird sound signature that you might not be familiar with. After about 1-2 hours of listening, you get used to it, and they start to sound quite good. Just my two cents if you care.


The mids are a little muddy when I play them straight out of my phone, but they are decent through the Sansui. Believe it or not it's the bass that suffers the most using the Tracks, no idea why but there's noi impact behind the kicks, they sound nice and clear, but there's no hit, it just fades in with the mids.

Also, they definitely shine with electronic music, but oddly they also sound really really good with acoustic string instruments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I actually did not hear the ultras, but I did hear their lower end versions. I figured you were talking about those since you did not clarify. As far as Head-fi giving them a 4/5, that means about as much as squirrel dung. They give good rating to companies like Monster for money. I scratch my butt with their ratings. You have people on there claiming 30 dollar headphones are HD650 killers. LOL. Yeah, no, there's so much trash on Head-fi I don't pay them any mind anymore. You'd be best to do the same. Plus, they look hideous and like a toy. I'd rather spend that $180 on improving my audio gear instead of wasting them on "Audio itches."
> This. Did you see their headphones to buy Christmas list? Was a freaking joke. They had beats, bose and other companies trash all infested in it.


Fair enough, I was mostly just trying yank your chain a bit in exchange for you doin it to me







but anyways the Ultras genuinely are pretty ok. Definitely mid-fi fodder, but I don't regret the purchase. I can't argue with you that I could have invested the $180 in my setup in many better ways.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, just FYI, I would HIGHLY recommend that you test the HE-500s IN DETAIL before you buy them. They have a weird sound signature that you might not be familiar with. After about 1-2 hours of listening, you get used to it, and they start to sound quite good. Just my two cents if you care.


I had a chance to listen to the HE-500 for quite a while last week at the Head-Fi meet I went to. I could not bring myself to like their sound signature no matter how much I wanted to. I was considering getting them before I picked up the HD 650. However, after listening to them, I was completely turned away by the weak bass impact and sibilant highs I was hearing. The mids were decent but to me, the highs were very similar to the T90 that I had. Sibilant and overwhelming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I had a chance to listen to the HE-500 for quite a while last week at the Head-Fi meet I went to. I could not bring myself to like their sound signature no matter how much I wanted to. I was considering getting them before I picked up the HD 650. However, after listening to them, I was completely turned away by the weak bass impact and sibilant highs I was hearing. The mids were decent but to me, the highs were very similar to the T90 that I had. Sibilant and overwhelming.


Seems like you have similar sound preference as me.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Seems like you have similar sound preference as me.


Yep. Dark headphones all the way. If I ever get another set of cans it's going to be either the LCD-2 or the HD 800. However, I don't see myself upgrading my headphones again for a while. I'm perfectly satisfied with the HD 650 for now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Yep. Dark headphones all the way. If I ever get another set of cans it's going to be either the LCD-2 or the HD 800. However, I don't see myself upgrading my headphones again for a while. I'm perfectly satisfied with the HD 650 for now.


If you prefer the HD650 sound signature, I strongly recommend the LCD-2 as it is the next level of the HD650's type of sound. However, a HD800 on a nice tube amp sounded very intriguing to me.

Moonlight Sonata sounded amazing coming out of a Cavali Liquid Fire with a custom silver cable. Truly an ear dazzling experience.


----------



## Simca

HD-500s shouldn't be sibilant at all. Don't try beyers if you don't like sibilant. HE-400s were sibilant.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HD-500s shouldn't be sibilant at all. Don't try beyers if you don't like sibilant. HE-400s were sibilant.


I don't care whether or not they should be. They were. End of story and the end of my interest in them.


----------



## Simca

That's fine and dandy, but just because you don't want to believe 1+1 is 2 doesn't mean it's not the case.

For all others that may happen to run past your post, the HE-500s aren't sibilant. You're just ultra sensitive to...high frequency noises I suppose.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So admittedly, after some careful scrutiny, I'm back to preferring the DT990s, however the Sols are just brilliant plugged into a non-amped source, specifically playing 320kbps mp3s from my phone. They may become my new work cans.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I had a chance to listen to the HE-500 for quite a while last week at the Head-Fi meet I went to. I could not bring myself to like their sound signature no matter how much I wanted to. I was considering getting them before I picked up the HD 650. However, after listening to them, I was completely turned away by the weak bass impact and sibilant highs I was hearing. The mids were decent but to me, the highs were very similar to the T90 that I had. Sibilant and overwhelming.


What? When I tried them, they just sounded like a warmer HE-6 with slightly less detail. Maybe you just have high sensitivity to high frequencies or the HE-500 was extremely under powered. The HE-400 didn't even seem sibilant off my very neutral, powerful setup. Also bass out of orthos are just insanely good. No dynamics can touch the texture orthos can produce in bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

That's why people should demo headphones before buying them. There are only a few reviewers in the world that I not only trust but also have the same listening experience as them. Thus when they say: it's bright I would agree with them and take their word for it, due to me having the same experience with other earphones that we've both reviewed.
Moral of the story is: try finding a reviewer that has the same thoughts as you on certain headphones, then you'll be able to ask them for advice and/or try going into a store that stock the headphones and see what you think of them yourself, give yourself at least 30 mins in a quiet place and playing music via your source and amp.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's why people should demo headphones before buying them. There are only a few reviewers in the world that I not only trust but also have the same listening experience as them. Thus when they say: it's bright I would agree with them and take their word for it, due to me having the same experience with other earphones that we've both reviewed.
> Moral of the story is: try finding a reviewer that has the same thoughts as you on certain headphones, then you'll be able to ask them for advice and/or try going into a store that stock the headphones and see what you think of them yourself, give yourself at least 30 mins in a quiet place and playing music via your source and amp.


Too bad there is no place for me to demo.

Personally I find that if an extremely expensive product (for your income) doesn't make you happy, you should be able to return it or at least exchange it. At the same time, ironically, I find that if you are just essentially making up reasons you don't like something just because it wasn't the perfect product you were expecting then you should keep it and learn to enjoy it for what it is or just resell it for something else.

This club really isn't for me because quite frankly I can't tell a $200 headphone from a $1000 headphone. I don't really see how anyone could unless they had very sensitive hearing (assuming you compare apples to apples features. ie. open vs. open). Bring on the hate wagon.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I can see your point dude. As for hearing the difference, I can usually however me justifying the price difference is something else.
The fostex th900s were amazing, however I couldn't EVER justify the £1200 price difference lol. thus why I don't see myself buying other headphones for a while.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Too bad there is no place for me to demo.
> 
> Personally I find that if an extremely expensive product (for your income) doesn't make you happy, you should be able to return it or at least exchange it. At the same time, ironically, I find that if you are just essentially making up reasons you don't like something just because it wasn't the perfect product you were expecting then you should keep it and learn to enjoy it for what it is or just resell it for something else.
> 
> This club really isn't for me because quite frankly I can't tell a $200 headphone from a $1000 headphone. I don't really see how anyone could unless they had very sensitive hearing (assuming you compare apples to apples features. ie. open vs. open). Bring on the hate wagon.


why would we hate you for that?

We would hate you if you said that 20 dollar walmart headphones were better than LCD3s or something crazy like that, but if you honestly can't here the difference, then so what?

And you probably do have a bunch of paces to go audition stuff, you just don't know it yet. Do a google search for audio stores where you live. If nothing turns up, consider holding a head-fi meet yourself. There are bound to be other audio enthusiasts were you live.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I had a chance to listen to the HE-500 for quite a while last week at the Head-Fi meet I went to. I could not bring myself to like their sound signature no matter how much I wanted to. I was considering getting them before I picked up the HD 650. However, after listening to them, I was completely turned away by the weak bass impact and sibilant highs I was hearing. The mids were decent but to me, the highs were very similar to the T90 that I had. Sibilant and overwhelming.


I understand. It took me forever and a day to like the HE-500s.

To me there was a really weird resonance in the headphones that I did not like.

As for weak bass and sibilant highs...........IDK what to tell you. The HE-500s have tons of bass and the highs are really smooth. If I had to make a bet, I am going to guess that you were listening to them with some crappy amp.

@OCN audiophiles: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!

YOU ALL NEED A GOOD AMP!!!!!!!!! Seriously if you only have a crappy amp that just changes the volume on your headphones, then you are missing out on a lot of the performance of your headphone.

Tell them simca/OCnoob


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm surprised that I like these SR-307s more with the SRM-T1 than the SRM-323S. It'll be a shame to let them go -- my first Lambdas.









Now, Lambdas sound _really_ weird! Still don't think I've gotten completely used to them.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I understand. It took me forever and a day to like the HE-500s.
> 
> To me there was a really weird resonance in the headphones that I did not like.
> 
> As for weak bass and sibilant highs...........IDK what to tell you. The HE-500s have tons of bass and the highs are really smooth. *If I had to make a bet, I am going to guess that you were listening to them with some crappy amp.*
> 
> @OCN audiophiles: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ALL NEED A GOOD AMP!!!!!!!!! Seriously if you only have a crappy amp that just changes the volume on your headphones, then you are missing out on a lot of the performance of your headphone.
> 
> Tell them simca/OCnoob


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> What? When I tried them, they just sounded like a warmer HE-6 with slightly less detail. Maybe you just have high sensitivity to high frequencies or *the HE-500 was extremely under powered.* The HE-400 didn't even seem sibilant off my very neutral, powerful setup. Also bass out of orthos are just insanely good. No dynamics can touch the texture orthos can produce in bass.


I was running the HE-500 through my Lyr. If that's not a good enough amp then I don't know what to tell you guys.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I was running the HE-500 through my Lyr. If that's not a good enough amp then I don't know what to tell you guys.


Ah, yeah no. The lyr works well with the LCD2/3 but hifiman stuff does not like schiit stuff. No joke, the HE-500 sounded better out of a millet student hybrid amp.


----------



## Tman5293

So RatPatrol just posted a pic of those Sol headphones he got on reddit (r/headphones). He's about to get ripped apart. They aren't as kind towards those kinds of headphones as we are.


----------



## Simca

The HE-500s do in fact lack impact bass. They're known for their bass extension, not impact. You can hear tunes down to the 20hz range, but the impact is no ultrasone or LCD2. It's good for everything that isn't dubstep pretty much. You might even want a little more with hip-hop, but even hip-hop can be enjoyed for the most part.

I can't understand how anyone would find the highs sibilant. It needs to be more sibilant IMO. It's lack of sibilance makes it miss out on detail. It's why a lot of people love the headphone and it's also why a lot of people can bare listening to it because it's not revealing like the HD800s.

The Lyr is an amp for headphones that need a lot of raw power to drive them. There's not beautiful finesse in it. It's kind of loose IMO and focuses too much on driving bass out of headphones. For the HE-500 this is not a good matchup. HE-500s like headphone amps like La Figaro amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The HE-500s do in fact lack impact bass. They're known for their bass extension, not impact. You can hear tunes down to the 20hz range, but the impact is no ultrasone or LCD2. It's good for everything that isn't dubstep pretty much. You might even want a little more with hip-hop, but even hip-hop can be enjoyed for the most part.
> 
> I can't understand how anyone would find the highs sibilant. It needs to be more sibilant IMO. It's lack of sibilance makes it miss out on detail. It's why a lot of people love the headphone and it's also why a lot of people can bare listening to it because it's not revealing like the HD800s.
> 
> The Lyr is an amp for headphones that need a lot of raw power to drive them. There's not beautiful finesse in it. It's kind of loose IMO and focuses too much on driving bass out of headphones. For the HE-500 this is not a good matchup. HE-500s like headphone amps like La Figaro amps.


I know I am beating a dead horse here, but it completely depends on the amp. The HE-500 is one of the few headphones my friends lets me barrow for amp testing. There are several amps that can deliver well controlled and precise power to the HE-500s (the audio note HE-6 amp is one example) which drastically increases bass impact.

Ultimately I think that the HE-500 and the HE-6 is nothing more than a plain and simple planar driver. The amp you choose will determine how that driver performs. The LCD2 and LCD3 have a bit more engineering invested in them, so the amp is not as much of a factor.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So RatPatrol just posted a pic of those Sol headphones he got on reddit (r/headphones). He's about to get ripped apart. They aren't as kind towards those kinds of headphones as we are.


Haha I was a redditor before I was an OCN'er, I knew what I was getting into.


----------



## pez

The HD 650 has plenty of bass with what seems like the proper amp. The Asgard 2 give them plenty of juice to make them very usable for dubstep. Haven't tried them on the Magnum Amp/DAC combo through the MBA, but I enjoy them so much already...meh.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I understand. It took me forever and a day to like the HE-500s.
> 
> To me there was a really weird resonance in the headphones that I did not like.
> 
> As for weak bass and sibilant highs...........IDK what to tell you. The HE-500s have tons of bass and the highs are really smooth. If I had to make a bet, I am going to guess that you were listening to them with some crappy amp.
> 
> @OCN audiophiles: AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU ALL NEED A GOOD AMP!!!!!!!!! Seriously if you only have a crappy amp that just changes the volume on your headphones, then you are missing out on a lot of the performance of your headphone.
> 
> Tell them simca/OCnoob


I can't really comment on the he500 but the lyr is more about power and smoothness than finesse and resolution. It works great with the hd650 and LCD-2 IMO.

Amps make a huge difference IMO for headphones that need them, though sometimes your amp may not synergies well with certain headphones and result in unsatisfactory sound. My k701 for example sounded a bit anemic with the o2 amp but very nice with my lyr.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can't really comment on the he500 but the lyr is more about power and smoothness than finesse and resolution. It works great with the hd650 and LCD-2 IMO.
> 
> Amps make a huge difference IMO for headphones that need them, though sometimes your amp may not synergies well with certain headphones and result in unsatisfactory sound. My k701 for example sounded a bit anemic with the o2 amp but very nice *with my lyr.*


You mean my lyr.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You mean my lyr.


No, it's everyone's Lyr


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The HE-500s do in fact lack impact bass. They're known for their bass extension, not impact. You can hear tunes down to the 20hz range, but the impact is no ultrasone or LCD2. It's good for everything that isn't dubstep pretty much. You might even want a little more with hip-hop, but even hip-hop can be enjoyed for the most part.
> 
> I can't understand how anyone would find the highs sibilant. It needs to be more sibilant IMO. It's lack of sibilance makes it miss out on detail. It's why a lot of people love the headphone and it's also why a lot of people can bare listening to it because it's not revealing like the HD800s.
> 
> The Lyr is an amp for headphones that need a lot of raw power to drive them. There's not beautiful finesse in it. It's kind of loose IMO and focuses too much on driving bass out of headphones. For the HE-500 this is not a good matchup. HE-500s like headphone amps like La Figaro amps.


I think the amount of bass impact is more than enough. Then again I like neutral.

Hifiman headphones should be driven with speaker amps with lots of power. It just brings them to a whole new level. An Emotiva mini-x a100 is only ~$200 which is cheap for a speaker amp. Supposed to pair ridiculously well with the HE-500.


----------



## Maliken

Purchased the Sony MDR-1r mostly for on the go use. Incredibly comfortable, and they have a relaxing sound signature.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^Decent sound quality, great sound SIGNATURE though!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^Decent sound quality, great sound SIGNATURE though!


Agreed, the Sony MDR-V6 were my very first step into the audiophile world and I still treasure them!


----------



## zealord

sorry to interrupt guys, but I do have 2 questions.

Is my assumption correct, that an audio tool (like VLC) has no effect on the quality of FLAC files?
So it always sounds no matter if I use VLC or codecs for WMP etc. ?

thank you


----------



## pez

Unless you change the EQ via a software 'enhancement', then the sound should be the same across all applications. Some applications do apply some type of 'enhancements' to boot, but iTunes, WMP (which I don't think supports FLAC, rather WAV), VLC, Winamp, etc all should sound identical without any changes from stock.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unless you change the EQ via a software 'enhancement', then the sound should be the same across all applications. Some applications do apply some type of 'enhancements' to boot, but iTunes, WMP (which I don't think supports FLAC, rather WAV), VLC, Winamp, etc all should sound identical without any changes from stock.


thank you for the quick reply.

+rep


----------



## foreign03

I had a similar experience with my hd650's when I first purchased it I was just using them out of an asus sonar stx. To be honest I thought it was ok but when purchasing an external amp and tube amp I was blown away the mids were beautiful nice soundstage and bass had more impact. A good Amp that has good synergy with a set of cans has a noticeable sound improvement.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the headphones still sound _good_ without the amp, but it's just a crazy site (well, sound) when you hear that first song with proper amplification.


----------



## phillyd

I can't prove it, but a lot of people, including me, think that Foobar 2000 sounds a bit clearer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just got my OCN account, due to rep and a year sicne I've been subscribed!
Thought to share with you my good news and custom title (as it applies)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can't prove it, but a lot of people, including me, think that Foobar 2000 sounds a bit clearer.


I've heard the same thing from others, but I've tried both and concluded I could not tell a noticeable difference. To each his own, though.


----------



## Alex132

Still wondering if it's worth purchasing the HD650s for ~$550 hmmmm


----------



## Simca

Since you can get them for brand new at $450 or used for $300, no not really. Being in Africa though where even water is rare, might be worth.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Since you can get them for brand new at $450 or used for $300, no not really. Being in Africa though where even water is rare, might be worth.


>even water is rare.

wow ok.

And they're ~$550 everywhere I see in teh oo-es-ay and Canada.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >even water is rare.
> 
> wow ok.
> 
> And they're ~$550 everywhere I see in teh oo-es-ay and Canada.


They sell new for $500 and used for about $350 here in the states.


----------



## Simca

http://camelcamelcamel.com/Sennheiser-9969-HD-650-Headphones/product/B00018MSNI?context=browse

They often go for $400 new and have been known to go as low as $326.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey Simca,

Between the HD600 and HD650 which would you recommend? I'm taking your advice with regards to getting an O2 DAC combo and upgrading my headphones with my budget.

Which has more bass between the two? I'm also assuming (from what I've read) sound stage is almost the same between the two. The price difference between the 2 where I'm from is $483 for the HD650 and $372 for the HD600. Is it worth getting the HD650 for the price difference?


----------



## Simca

Two very different headphones Mark. HD650s are great IMO. They're absolutely perfect for Jazz. They have good bass, amazing mids and a very airy sound to them. Soundstage very good too. I would personally go with these because they're to my liking. It's very subjective though and for every HD650 fan I can find an HD600 fan. It depends how you want to hear music and what music you listen to. HD600s are very neutral sounding. They're good for a more limited selection of music, but if you listen to that selection of music predominantly they can be better than hD650s.

HD650s really would like a tube amp though to make the best use out of them. Bottlecrack + Speedball amp is very good with them. But spensive.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Since you can get them for brand new at $450 or used for $300, no not really. Being in Africa though where *even water is rare*, might be worth.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Simca,
> 
> Between the HD600 and HD650 which would you recommend? I'm taking your advice with regards to getting an O2 DAC combo and upgrading my headphones with my budget.
> 
> Which has more bass between the two? I'm also assuming (from what I've read) sound stage is almost the same between the two. The price difference between the 2 where I'm from is $483 for the HD650 and $372 for the HD600. Is it worth getting the HD650 for the price difference?


Are you in the US?

HD 650 has more bass impact and slightly better extension. Soundstage remained the same through both, but the HD 650 are a bit more 'fun', IMO. I know you asked Simca, so I'll obviously leave the heavy stuff up to you and her







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Two very different headphones Mark. HD650s are great IMO. They're absolutely perfect for Jazz. They have good bass, amazing mids and a very airy sound to them. Soundstage very good too. I would personally go with these because they're to my liking. It's very subjective though and for every HD650 fan I can find an HD600 fan. It depends how you want to hear music and what music you listen to. HD600s are very neutral sounding. They're good for a more limited selection of music, but if you listen to that selection of music predominantly they can be better than hD650s.
> 
> HD650s really would like a tube amp though to make the best use out of them. Bottlecrack + Speedball amp is very good with them. But spensive.


I find the HD600's more neutral sound signature to be compatible with a wide array of genres, from acoustic to rock. Because of the diversity of my music having a jack-of-all-trades can is a definite plus.

I too would have loved to pair the HD600 with a Crack, but it's rather expensive unless you go DIY - and I'm not good with the soldering iron. Also, it's pretty big and doesn't have a built-in preamp function which I sorely need to power my monitors.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

If you are listening to a straight SS amp and dac, HD650s.

If you are listening to any type of quality tube amp...HD600s.

HD600s will just show off how lifeless the O2 amp is. The HD650s will at least balance out the O2.

If price and ability to source the headphones become a real issue, look at picking up the HE-300s. They have a very HD650-ish sound signature.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you are listening to a straight SS amp and dac, HD650s.
> 
> If you are listening to any type of quality tube amp...HD600s.
> 
> HD600s will just show off how lifeless the O2 amp is. The HD650s will at least balance out the O2.
> 
> If price and ability to source the headphones become a real issue, look at picking up the HE-300s. They have a very HD650-ish sound signature.


Funny, I actually love the HD600 with the Asgard 2 :v


----------



## Simca

I'd say the HD-650s are better than the HE-300. Many would even argue the HD650s are greater than or equal to HE-400s (with a great amp the HD650s should be better).


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Simca,
> 
> Between the HD600 and HD650 which would you recommend? I'm taking your advice with regards to getting an O2 DAC combo and upgrading my headphones with my budget.
> 
> Which has more bass between the two? I'm also assuming (from what I've read) sound stage is almost the same between the two. The price difference between the 2 where I'm from is $483 for the HD650 and $372 for the HD600. Is it worth getting the HD650 for the price difference?


In my opinion this is not a matter of better or worse. Depending on what kind of music you listen to you need to pick one or the other. The HD 650 is has more bass impact and extension than the HD 600. At the same time, it also has more rolled off highs so if highs are you thing you would be be more inclined to pick the HD 600. The mids on the HD 650 are also more pronounced than the HD 600. Over all the HD 600 has a more flat and neutral sound while the HD 650 is more of a fun headphone.

I'd also like to point out that Simca is right about these headphones preferring tube amps. A tube amp is really the only amp that can bring out the full potential of the HD 650/600. My HD 650 matches very well with my Lyr.

EDIT: Here's a graph that shows pretty accurately the differences between the two cans:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'd say the HD-650s are better than the HE-300. Many would even argue the HD650s are greater than or equal to HE-400s (with a great amp the HD650s should be better).


Oh don't misunderstand, they ARE better. But sometimes the HD650s are hard to source at a decent price. I was simply offering an alternative if he can't find a pair used for a good deal. If he were going to buy them new, then I was say to save up a tad more and go straight for used LCD2s or used HE-500s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Funny, I actually love the HD600 with the Asgard 2 :v


Yeah well.....IDK what to tell you. I have listened to the HD-600s on all the schiit products. The Lyr is the only one that is remotely enjoyable. The asgard(2) is just too harsh and lifeless. The deep bass is fine, and the highs are ok, but the midbass is terrible.

Normally it is not a problem. But with various type of music, it actually gives me headache. AC/DC is almost difficult to listen to, and Lindsey Stirling will often leave my ears ringing even with the lyr.

The only SS amp I would pair with the HD600s would be the Burson soloist or possibly the conductor (I have not done a head to head comparison yet). They were the only two amps that kept the HD600s very smooth and warm (or at least as warm as an SS amp will get).


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah well.....IDK what to tell you. I have listened to the HD-600s on all the schiit products. The Lyr is the only one that is remotely enjoyable. The asgard(2) is just too harsh and lifeless. The deep bass is fine, and the highs are ok, but the midbass is terrible.
> 
> Normally it is not a problem. But with various type of music, it actually gives me headache. AC/DC is almost difficult to listen to, and Lindsey Stirling will often leave my ears ringing even with the lyr.
> 
> The only SS amp I would pair with the HD600s would be the Burson soloist or possibly the conductor (I have not done a head to head comparison yet). They were the only two amps that kept the HD600s very smooth and warm (or at least as warm as an SS amp will get).


You have a very strange taste in headphones as far as which sound signatures you like and which amps you pair your headphones with. Not bad, just strange.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah well.....IDK what to tell you. I have listened to the HD-600s on all the schiit products. The Lyr is the only one that is remotely enjoyable. The asgard(2) is just too harsh and lifeless. The deep bass is fine, and the highs are ok, but the midbass is terrible.
> 
> Normally it is not a problem. But with various type of music, it actually gives me headache. AC/DC is almost difficult to listen to, and Lindsey Stirling will often leave my ears ringing even with the lyr.
> 
> The only SS amp I would pair with the HD600s would be the Burson soloist or possibly the conductor (I have not done a head to head comparison yet). They were the only two amps that kept the HD600s very smooth and warm (or at least as warm as an SS amp will get).


Well it all depends on the person's tastes at this point. I find myself enjoying the HD600 with the A2 with its more clinical presentation (though I want more top end for some reason) compared to, say, my Little Dot MKIII I had before. But I do see why many love Senns with tube amps, because of the smoothness and midrange liquidity the pairing does create.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well it all depends on the person's tastes at this point. I find myself enjoying the HD600 with the A2 with its more clinical presentation (though I want more top end for some reason) compared to, say, my Little Dot MKIII I had before. But I do see why many love Senns with tube amps, because of the smoothness and midrange liquidity the pairing does create.


Fair enough.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You have a very strange taste in headphones as far as which sound signatures you like and which amps you pair your headphones with. Not bad, just strange.


I will help solve the confusion.

I like neutral headphones with amps that are warm, full, and a bit dark and a dac that is super smooth and open sounding (technically I prefer vinyl, but I am not even going to touch that debate with a 10 foot pole).

No offense, but I see it the other way around. A lot of other people have a really odd preference. I get the feeling that sound preference seems to be generational though. I am not a fan of newer music. Newer music does not have a ton of lower end mids. It is very easy to record and capture that type of music so the sterile approach can work really well with that type of music.

Something that was poorly recorded with a lot of mids that are hiding behind piercing highs is a much more complicated matter. A bass guitar can easily hide behind the sound of drums or vocals, and a drum can completely disappear if the lead guitarist start playing high notes.

So not only do you have to have headphones that present extremely well, but you need an amp that can let those headphones reach their maximum potential.

In addition, you also want to make sure that the amp can produce a pleasing sound signature on top of that.

In short, if I wanted to make dubstep sound it's best, I could easily do it with the fostex TH900s and the asgard or the lower end burson amp (I forget it's name).

If I wanted to make Led Zeppelin sound it's best....the jury is still out, but it sure as hell not the system I mentioned above.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will help solve the confusion.
> 
> I like neutral headphones with amps that are warm, full, and a bit dark and a dac that is super smooth and open sounding (technically I prefer vinyl, but I am not even going to touch that debate with a 10 foot pole).
> 
> No offense, but I see it the other way around. A lot of other people have a really odd preference. I get the feeling that sound preference seems to be generational though. I am not a fan of newer music. Newer music does not have a ton of lower end mids. It is very easy to record and capture that type of music so the sterile approach can work really well with that type of music.
> 
> Something that was poorly recorded with a lot of mids that are hiding behind piercing highs is a much more complicated matter. A bass guitar can easily hide behind the sound of drums or vocals, and a drum can completely disappear if the lead guitarist start playing high notes.
> 
> So not only do you have to have headphones that present extremely well, but you need an amp that can let those headphones reach their maximum potential.
> 
> In addition, you also want to make sure that the amp can produce a pleasing sound signature on top of that.
> 
> In short, if I wanted to make dubstep sound it's best, I could easily do it with the fostex TH900s and the asgard or the lower end burson amp (I forget it's name).
> 
> If I wanted to make Led Zeppelin sound it's best....the jury is still out, but it sure as hell not the system I mentioned above.


That is a very objective view of things. In the end it all comes down to the fact that what you think sounds the best for a certain genre may not be what I think sounds the best for the same genre and somewhere out there someone thinks beats are the best for any genre.


----------



## phillyd

Per the thread's advice, I used sticky tack to dampen my DT770 pro's. It's s improved the tightness of the bass a tad, softened the (in my opinion overly) sharp highs, and made slightly flattened the overall response. Between the burn-in and this dampening, I am becoming very happy with my headphones.


----------



## pez

If you can, try the pleather pads that come with the DT 770 LEs on there. It will help tighten the bass even more. It loses a lot of that 'out-of-control' feeling that they generally have.


----------



## phillyd

But the felt ones are sooooo comfortable.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> But the felt ones are sooooo comfortable.


I said the same thing. The pleather ones are actually just as comfortable. For some people they tend to have a 'greasy' feel when sweating a lot, but I don't have that problem apparently. I personally find the felt pads to be hotter as well.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm receiving these to review - quite excited:
FA TBA-04's:
http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&path=18_46&product_id=202


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I said the same thing. The pleather ones are actually just as comfortable. For some people they tend to have a 'greasy' feel when sweating a lot, but I don't have that problem apparently. I personally find the felt pads to be hotter as well.


I really despise the sweaty greasy feeling of pleather ear cuffs. Going from Klipsch Image Ones to DT770's was a huge improvement.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really despise the sweaty greasy feeling of pleather ear cuffs. Going from Klipsch Image Ones to DT770's was a huge improvement.


You might be able to find some really soft leather ones, then







. Or maybe find some way to temporarily use some of the sticky-tac on the inner portion of the felt pads. Should give you a general idea of how the sound will change.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You might be able to find some really soft leather ones, then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or maybe find some way to temporarily use some of the sticky-tac on the inner portion of the felt pads. Should give you a general idea of how the sound will change.


Alright now that's an idea. I'll try that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Alright now that's an idea. I'll try that.












I'm curious to know how it goes for you. I've entertained the idea of going to felt pads with the LEs. I like the tightened bass, and more refined mids with the pleather pads, but my ears go into fight or flight mode when I switch from the microfiber/felt pads on the HD 650 to the pleather of the LEs. I could deal with the sound change, as I leave 'accuracy', per se, and general listening to the HD 650. They are my 'fun' headphones.

Anyhow, off to prepare for a big interview. Wish me luck, guys .


----------



## Simca

Like I've said a few times. I was not pleased with the original leather pads that came with my HE-500s. I quickly changed them for the velour pads, but after receiving a brand new HE-500 due to them breaking at one point, they were shipped with a new pair of leather pads and they've been amazingly soft and comfortable and have not gone back to the velours since.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Like I've said a few times. I was not pleased with the original leather pads that came with my HE-500s. I quickly changed them for the velour pads, but after receiving a brand new HE-500 due to them breaking at one point, they were shipped with a new pair of leather pads and they've been amazingly soft and comfortable and have not gone back to the velours since.


Do they need to be conditioned? Some leather do.


----------



## Simca

From what I'm gathering, no.


----------



## Tman5293

The HD 650 has gained a permanent place in my collection. It's a headphone I will definitely never sell. It really lives up to its legendary reputation. I absolutely love its sound signature and I'm looking forward to many more years of listening with this set of cans.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The HD 650 has gained a permanent place in my collection. It's a headphone I will definitely never sell. It really lives up to its legendary reputation. I absolutely love its sound signature and I'm looking forward to many more years of listening with this set of cans.


Glad to hear that. You may want to consider the Amperax Golden Globe tubes for your Lyr one day. They sound sublime as well. I might need to do you the favor and not listen to my LCD-2's though.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad to hear that. *You may want to consider the Amperax Golden Globe tubes for your Lyr one day.* They sound sublime as well. I might need to do you the favor and not listen to my LCD-2's though.


That's what I'm using. You gave them to me. You mean a new set when the ones I have go out?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's what I'm using. You gave them to me. You mean a new set when the ones I have go out?


My mistake. I meant Bugle Boys. Sorry!









http://www.nostubestore.com/2010/04/amperex-bugle-boy-6dj8ecc88-holland.html


----------



## kennyparker1337

So I hooked my Xbox 360 up to my PC setup... and wow.
Usually it's hooked up to my TV.

I play Rockband 3 a lot and I sing.
It was insane hearing background vocals for the first time in several tracks and background instruments.

It was surreal hearing everything on each track for the first time.

Also my vocals seemed to sound a lot better as they play out of my headphones also.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> So I hooked my Xbox 360 up to my PC setup... and wow.
> Usually it's hooked up to my TV.
> 
> I play Rockband 3 a lot and I sing.
> It was insane hearing background vocals for the first time in several tracks and background instruments.
> 
> It was surreal hearing everything on each track for the first time.
> 
> Also my vocals seemed to sound a lot better as they play out of my headphones also.


I know that feeling bro.

I bought my xbox360 for 100$ few months ago (new with full warranty from Gamestop) and when I first started playing with my TV-speakers... The only thing I was able to think was: "Why did I pay 100$ for THIS?!".

Then I plugged my B3031A speakers to the xbox... Yeah... I forgot what I was thinking...


----------



## pez

Ever since hooking my PS3 up to my PC via optical, I've been too happy. I literally don't have to change any settings, or unplug anything at all (except my mic when not using it). I've even hooked my speakers through their receiver to the pre-amp of my Asgard 2. Using the speakers is a matter of unplugging my headphones to activate the pre-amp outputs. Never been happier.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ever since hooking my PS3 up to my PC via optical, I've been too happy. I literally don't have to change any settings, or unplug anything at all (except my mic when not using it). I've even hooked my speakers through their receiver to the pre-amp of my Asgard 2. Using the speakers is a matter of unplugging my headphones to activate the pre-amp outputs. Never been happier.


If you plug headphones into your Asgard does it mute the speaker outs on the back? I ask because the speaker outs on my Lyr still output even when headphones are plugged in. I thought they were supposed to be muted.


----------



## Sodalink

I just got a pair of Senheiser HD 380 yesterday. I previously had the HD 555 which I liked and were comfortable, but I hated that all sound came in and out of the headphones. I usually don't like to hear anything around me and most of the times I use them is before sleeping and my wife doesn't like to hear what I'm listening to. But this new set looks better at it, but still I can't crank it up all the way up because some noise does leak. Sound is much better and I like the base.

I remember paying like $70 for the HD 555 a few years back and paid about the same for the HD 380, but they were refurbish. I can't wait to try them with my computer that has the Asus XD Xonar card and see if it makes a difference because with the HD 555 it seems you really needed a good sound card to actually drive it's true power.

-Alex


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> If you plug headphones into your Asgard does it mute the speaker outs on the back? I ask because the speaker outs on my Lyr still output even when headphones are plugged in. I thought they were supposed to be muted.


The Asgard 2 automatically mutes the line out when headphones are plugged in.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> If you plug headphones into your Asgard does it mute the speaker outs on the back? I ask because the speaker outs on my Lyr still output even when headphones are plugged in. I thought they were supposed to be muted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> The Asgard 2 automatically mutes the line out when headphones are plugged in.


Indeed it does. Maybe the Lyr isn't supposed to do this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sodalink*
> 
> I just got a pair of Senheiser HD 380 yesterday. I previously had the HD 555 which I liked and were comfortable, but I hated that all sound came in and out of the headphones. I usually don't like to hear anything around me and most of the times I use them is before sleeping and my wife doesn't like to hear what I'm listening to. But this new set looks better at it, but still I can't crank it up all the way up because some noise does leak. Sound is much better and I like the base.
> 
> I remember paying like $70 for the HD 555 a few years back and paid about the same for the HD 380, but they were refurbish. I can't wait to try them with my computer that has the Asus XD Xonar card and see if it makes a difference because with the HD 555 it seems you really needed a good sound card to actually drive it's true power.
> 
> -Alex


Every time I've heard the HD 380s, I've thoroughly enjoyed them. Good choice. Bass slam to accuracy ratio is unmatched even by the DT 770s.


----------



## Tman5293

I seriously need a better camera. All my gear shots look like Schiit. I'll be getting a Nikon D3200 for Christmas and then I will take all the gear shots. What are you guys using?


----------



## RatPatrol01

With a Nikon DSLR like that be careful with lighting, Nikon's take super accurate color and it can make images look washed out and depressing. I typically take lazy shots with my Nexus 4 over digging out my Nikon D3000


----------



## pez

Looks like the light from the monitor and window kinda washed your picture out, but I just use my iPhone 5 when I go to take photos. I don't take many, so it's almost useless for me to have a good camera. Maybe with the exception of gear shots and going to concerts.


----------



## jjsoviet

I only use a Canon PowerShot SD1400 point and shoot for photography :v

My trick to avoid overexposure is to cover most of the light from windows (my window blinds adjust brightness levels perfectly!) and then compensating with time exposure to brighten up the entire photo. The result is a slightly soft, but more tonally balanced picture.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hip hop actually sounds good on my LCD-2's.







I guess it makes sense, given that the LCD-2's are bass monsters.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey guys, got a question for you. I'm literally moments from buying a Schiit Asgard 2, and if I did, obviously i would run my modi to the asgard to my dt990s, but for my speakers, would I want to run the asgard as a pre-amp into my Sansui receiver, or plug my speakers directly into the asgard?

Also, anyone tried the sound card built into the Crosshair V Formula-Z? Supposedly it's serious business


----------



## Im Batman

Hey,

I was hoping someone on the thread could please help me out with selecting the right headphones for the job.

I've been helping my girlfriend's dad try to find some headphones to use with his home theatre set up when the wife tells him to be quite. Audio quality is the most important thing he is after as they will be used to watch blu-ray movies.

I was thinking something with an audio jack so that it may be compatible with not only the tv but a phone, computer and/or console?

Budget is about $100 - $150 Australian Dollars. Any advice or links to where I could buy here in Australia would be greatly appreciated,

Cheers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question for you. I'm literally moments from buying a Schiit Asgard 2, and if I did, obviously i would run my modi to the asgard to my dt990s, but for my speakers, would I want to run the asgard as a pre-amp into my Sansui receiver, or plug my speakers directly into the asgard?
> 
> Also, anyone tried the sound card built into the Crosshair V Formula-Z? Supposedly it's serious business


Unless your speakers are powered monitors, then you won't be able to directly hook them up via the Asgard 2 preamp. IF they are, you could hook them up to the Asgard 2, but any control of sound would have to be done via software, and I'm willing to bet your Sansui receiver is much better at that, anyhow.

The downside to that is that you're likely going to want a different sound coming from your speakers than you do from your headphones. I know I do at least.

Basically, any change in sound you make in Windows will affect both, so leave it up to what's probably a great receiver for your speakers, for your speakers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I was hoping someone on the thread could please help me out with selecting the right headphones for the job.
> 
> I've been helping my girlfriend's dad try to find some headphones to use with his home theatre set up when the wife tells him to be quite. Audio quality is the most important thing he is after as they will be used to watch blu-ray movies.
> 
> I was thinking something with an audio jack so that it may be compatible with not only the tv but a phone, computer and/or console?
> 
> Budget is about $100 - $150 Australian Dollars. Any advice or links to where I could buy here in Australia would be greatly appreciated,
> 
> Cheers.


I'm not terribly familiar with the Australian market, so it might help if you can go to a popular website for you, and tell us what headphones fall into that price range.

However, if the DT770 fall in or around that range, they would be my recommendation:

They are closed, have a good soundstage for movies, and their bass response is perfect for the task. The additional benefit is that they are able to run out of a phone or pretty much any device without an additional amp.

An additional amp will help, but it is unnecessary to have it to enjoy them.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not terribly familiar with the Australian market, so it might help if you can go to a popular website for you, and tell us what headphones fall into that price range.
> 
> However, if the DT770 fall in or around that range, they would be my recommendation:
> 
> They are closed, have a good soundstage for movies, and their bass response is perfect for the task. The additional benefit is that they are able to run out of a phone or pretty much any device without an additional amp.
> 
> An additional amp will help, but it is unnecessary to have it to enjoy them.


I found the DT770 at one of the tech stores I use for $255, so I suppose I need something roughly half as good if that helps you narrow it down







here is the link to the ones I found.

Here is the link to the pc store I was browsing head phones from. I didn't know of anything better than gaming headphones so as you can see I'm a bit knowledgeably on the subject.

Thanks for the reply pez.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I found the DT770 at one of the tech stores I use for $255, so I suppose I need something roughly half as good if that helps you narrow it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the link to the ones I found.
> 
> Here is the link to the pc store I was browsing head phones from. I didn't know of anything better than gaming headphones so as you can see I'm a bit knowledgeably on the subject.
> 
> Thanks for the reply pez.


http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20878&cPath=998

The ATH-M50 is a good choice, though I suggest looking for more sites to browse on - Amazon, any specialized audio store for that matter.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey guys, got a question for you. I'm literally moments from buying a Schiit Asgard 2, and if I did, obviously i would run my modi to the asgard to my dt990s, but for my speakers, would I want to run the asgard as a pre-amp into my Sansui receiver, or plug my speakers directly into the asgard?
> 
> Also, anyone tried the sound card built into the Crosshair V Formula-Z? Supposedly it's serious business


There's is nothing special about the sound card on the Crosshair V Formula-Z. It's a glorified Realtek chip.


----------



## Im Batman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20878&cPath=998
> 
> The ATH-M50 is a good choice, though I suggest looking for more sites to browse on - Amazon, any specialized audio store for that matter.


The ATH-M50 definitely seems like the best choice so far within the price range I'm after.

Thanks for that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I found the DT770 at one of the tech stores I use for $255, so I suppose I need something roughly half as good if that helps you narrow it down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the link to the ones I found.
> 
> Here is the link to the pc store I was browsing head phones from. I didn't know of anything better than gaming headphones so as you can see I'm a bit knowledgeably on the subject.
> 
> Thanks for the reply pez.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20878&cPath=998
> 
> The ATH-M50 is a good choice, though I suggest looking for more sites to browse on - Amazon, any specialized audio store for that matter.


That was going to be my choice as well. The ATH-A700X is under $200, but I have experience with neither. My bud has the M50s and loves them. Also fits the 'runs from any device with a headphone jack' criteria.


----------



## Anoxy

Ugh, I'm so conflicted. Should I just grab the HE-400 or fork out the extra cash for HE-500? I love my mids and bass. Overly bright treble offends my ears fairly easily. I'm a big fan of the LCD-2 sound. Mostly listen to edm, hip-hop, female vocals (laura marling, fiona apple, joanna newsom, etc.), but my library is all over the board really.

I'll be driving them with an Audio GD NFB-12.1, so plenty of juice.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anoxy*
> 
> Ugh, I'm so conflicted. Should I just grab the HE-400 or fork out the extra cash for HE-500? I love my mids and bass. Overly bright treble offends my ears fairly easily. I'm a big fan of the LCD-2 sound. Mostly listen to edm, hip-hop, female vocals (laura marling, fiona apple, joanna newsom, etc.), but my library is all over the board really.
> 
> I'll be driving them with an Audio GD NFB-12.1, so plenty of juice.


I own the HE-400 and if you are as sensitive to treble as I you will probably be annoyed by them with some tracks. An example would be the song In Waves by trivium and Amaranthe's the nexus, The whole amaranthe album has ear piercing "s" sounds while Trivium does not. This can be fixed by a slight EQ but is annoying until I set up a system wide EQ or buy a hardware one. Most female vocals are fine, Marling was no problem when I tested out some of her tracks and Adele is fine too. Japanese female vocals are more often annoying.

Anyways, the thing that keeps me from selling my HE-400 is the bass and the fact that they can be fixed with some equalizing. I am a bit interested in HE-500's as well but I'm not sure if I'd appreciate them enough to justify the price, especially if I lose that awesome bass







.


----------



## Simca

HE-500 is basically a $200 upgrade. Gets rid of all the annoying highs and you lose out on some bass. Vocals better and more up front compared to HE-400s. Worth it for me being female vocals are extremely important and the HE-500s does it right.


----------



## EpicPie

Relevant picture to the thread.

My setup. Can't wait to replace my PSB monitors with 8" reference monitors.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HE-500 is basically a $200 upgrade. Gets rid of all the annoying highs and you lose out on some bass. Vocals better and more up front compared to HE-400s. Worth it for me being female vocals are extremely important and the HE-500s does it right.


Too bad it's a 300 EUR upgrade over here.


----------



## phillyd

Looks to me like you could spend some money on some good IPS monitors


----------



## jjsoviet

Instead of spending too much for a custom cable I browsed eBay for cheap used ones. Grabbed this Charleston UP-OCC cable for only $85, which is a bargain considering it's $230 new.





First impressions, I can discern very slight improvements over the stock cable in terms of crispness and treble extension. I wasn't really expecting anything at this point because my main reasons for getting one are for durability and length.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unless your speakers are powered monitors, then you won't be able to directly hook them up via the Asgard 2 preamp. IF they are, you could hook them up to the Asgard 2, but any control of sound would have to be done via software, and I'm willing to bet your Sansui receiver is much better at that, anyhow.
> 
> The downside to that is that you're likely going to want a different sound coming from your speakers than you do from your headphones. I know I do at least.
> 
> Basically, any change in sound you make in Windows will affect both, so leave it up to what's probably a great receiver for your speakers, for your speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So the Asgard would be best used as pre-amp for the speakers, but amp for the headphones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> There's is nothing special about the sound card on the Crosshair V Formula-Z. It's a glorified Realtek chip.


Not terribly surprised, oh well, my modi runs through USB anyways.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Instead of spending too much for a custom cable I browsed eBay for cheap used ones. Grabbed this Charleston UP-OCC cable for only $85, which is a bargain considering it's $230 new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions, I can discern very slight improvements over the stock cable in terms of crispness and treble extension. I wasn't really expecting anything at this point because my main reasons for getting one are for durability and length.


Looks nice.

What are you using as a headphone stabd ? And where did yih get it from? I have a jewelry stand that's similar, but with a much smaller base. That looks much sturdier, and less likely to tip.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So the Asgard would be best used as pre-amp for the speakers, but amp for the headphones?
> Not terribly surprised, oh well, my modi runs through USB anyways.


If you're using traditional speakers (I.e. speaker wire, non-powered) then you have no choice then to use your receiver, but if you're using powered monitors, then you can use it as you please. The Asgard 2 has a preamp, so the only change in sound you'll be getting is via software. If you're using preamp on the Sansui, then you'll also be relying on software for EQ/sound adjustments. Does the Sansui receiver have a RCA out that is powered by the amp?


----------



## jjsoviet

I just got a towel stand from Bed, Bath and Beyond and used it as my headphone stand. Pretty sturdy and can hold both my full-size cans with ease.

And the reason why I got the Asgard 2 in the first place is its output flexibility. It can both drive low- and high-impedance headphones with the gain switch, and it also features a preamp out to power my studio monitors.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I just got a towel stand from Bed, Bath and Beyond and used it as my headphone stand. Pretty sturdy and can hold both my full-size cans with ease.
> 
> And the reason why I got the Asgard 2 in the first place is its output flexibility. It can both drive low- and high-impedance headphones with the gain switch, and it also features a preamp out to power my studio monitors.


I figured as much, but wanted to get an idea of location







. I got my stand at a Kohls or similar, but the base I'd too small to properly handle two pairs of headphones.


----------



## HPE1000

I would get a headphone stand but I don't think I could find a good place on my desk to put it. :/

Are there any other headphone stands like these? I would love ones that clamp to the side of my desk.


My DT770s are still holding up well, not a singe scratch yet. I still do not see how everyone says that they are bass monsters. While the rap I listen to is not bass heavy I have not found a song where the bass gets out of hand like some of the other bass heavy headphones I have owned in the past. They also work pretty well with rock(huge RHCP fan), although the bass switch on the e10 needs to be turned off or the music sounds pretty bad.

I nailed the WB in these pics


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're using traditional speakers (I.e. speaker wire, non-powered) then you have no choice then to use your receiver, but if you're using powered monitors, then you can use it as you please. The Asgard 2 has a preamp, so the only change in sound you'll be getting is via software. If you're using preamp on the Sansui, then you'll also be relying on software for EQ/sound adjustments. Does the Sansui receiver have a RCA out that is powered by the amp?


Yeah they are a pair of medium sized non-powered infinity floor speakers. The Sansui's EQ stuff doesn't work anymore anyways so I already do it all software side besides volume.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yeah they are a pair of medium sized non-powered infinity floor speakers. The Sansui's EQ stuff doesn't work anymore anyways so I already do it all software side besides volume.


Yeah, you'll still need the receiver then. At least until you upgrade to a new one







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I figured as much, but wanted to get an idea of location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I got my stand at a Kohls or similar, but the base I'd too small to properly handle two pairs of headphones.


I myself would want to get a fancier Woo Audio aluminum stand but _money_


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I myself would want to get a fancier Woo Audio aluminum stand but _money_


Like this one?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I myself would want to get a fancier Woo Audio aluminum stand but _money_


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like this one?


Or this one?


----------



## phillyd

I don't even care for the woo audio stands all that much.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Looks to me like you could spend some money on some good IPS monitors


I'm pretty content with my monitor setup since most of my work on my computer is music production.

Ableton doesn't have multi-monitor support yet so it isn't a big deal.

I would rather spend money on new audio/music production gear.


----------



## phillyd

But 1 new QHD IPS monitor would really improve your viewing experience and give you more screen real estate


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Like this one? -snip-


Yep, but the dual headphone version. Looks very classy.


----------



## pez

I know it's about time for me to get a new monitor. Love the 3D (when I use it LOL), but I'm longing for a 27" IPS panel lately.


----------



## phillyd

Consider PLS. A refined version of IPS basically. Qnix and Xstar 27", 1440p PLS monitors can be found for <$300


----------



## pez

That's not bad. I find that I'm severely out of the hardware loop. All the arguments with the GPU section and such got to me and I haven't really been in either, since. I'm also lost on monitors since we have all this new stuff coming out (Monoprices IPS panels, 4K TVs/Monitors, etc.). Will check it out, though.

I still seem to be unaware of the rules of saying I'm selling something, but I am selling my Nexus 10 here on OCN, should anyone have any interest. I will put it in my sig, I guess.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Consider PLS. A refined version of IPS basically. Qnix and Xstar 27", 1440p PLS monitors can be found for <$300


I just looked at those QNIX monitors on Newegg. I suggest you stop recommending the cheapest pieces of junk on the internet. Those things are trash. Complaints about dead pixels and light bleed are rampant in the reviews.

To anyone looking for a PLS monitor, buy one from a reputable brand. You get what you pay for.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I just looked at those QNIX monitors on Newegg. I suggest you stop recommending the cheapest pieces of junk on the internet. Those things are trash. Complaints about dead pixels and light bleed are rampant in the reviews.
> 
> To anyone looking for a PLS monitor, buy one from a reputable brand. You get what you pay for.


We do have a dedicated thread for the Qnix and Xstar monitors here and I think that's the place to go to check out feedback versus relying on newegg.

Here's the *link* to that group

Why can't people around here be nice anymore and actually contribute to the community versus completely shooting down a guy?

Sorry to derail this thread; back on topic - Can anyone give feedback to ALO products? Are the ALO Pan Am Passport, Gateway and The Pan Am USB DAC Headphone Tube Amplifier worth it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's not bad. I find that I'm severely out of the hardware loop. All the arguments with the GPU section and such got to me and I haven't really been in either, since. I'm also lost on monitors since we have all this new stuff coming out (Monoprices IPS panels, 4K TVs/Monitors, etc.). Will check it out, though.
> 
> I still seem to be unaware of the rules of saying I'm selling something, but I am selling my Nexus 10 here on OCN, should anyone have any interest. I will put it in my sig, I guess.


Rules for selling are pretty simple:

1. Must have 35 rep - Check
2. Must have picture with your OCN handle and the date
3. Must not directly discuss selling/buying outside FS thread
4. Must leave feedback afterwards!

Good luck with your sale by the way!


----------



## iARDAs

Upgrading my crappy Asus Vulcan to a Beyer DT 990 pro









Downside is I can only get the Beyer in 3 months.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I just looked at those QNIX monitors on Newegg. I suggest you stop recommending the cheapest pieces of junk on the internet. Those things are trash. Complaints about dead pixels and light bleed are rampant in the reviews.
> 
> To anyone looking for a PLS monitor, buy one from a reputable brand. You get what you pay for.


Yeah, a reputable branded one would cost nearly double the cost of these. It is a gamble, but for the price, they are good gambles IMO.
Chilll








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We do have a dedicated thread for the Qnix and Xstar monitors here and I think that's the place to go to check out feedback versus relying on newegg.
> 
> Here's the *link* to that group
> 
> Why can't people around here be nice anymore and actually contribute to the community versus completely shooting down a guy?
> 
> Sorry to derail this thread; back on topic - Can anyone give feedback to ALO products? Are the ALO Pan Am Passport, Gateway and The Pan Am USB DAC Headphone Tube Amplifier worth it?


This^


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah, *a reputable branded one would cost nearly double the cost of these.* It is a gamble, but for the price, they are good gambles IMO.
> Chilll


For good reason. I'll say it again, you get what you pay for.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> For good reason. I'll say it again, you get what you pay for.


I disagree, I got a pixel-perfect one with no BLB, so I payed half of what you'd pay for the same thing from another brand. You might have the money to spend on that, but a small amount of back light bleed and a dead pixel or 2 is worth 3 weeks of pay for some people, like me. Several hundred people have bought these and agree that this risk is worth it. I'm not kidding when I say 3 weeks of pay. Some of us are students in college or even high school and money is not easy to come by.

"You get what you pay for" is not always true. Just because someone is overcharging, doesn't mean it is worth it. I'd give you a thousand examples but I'm sure you can come up with plenty on your on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Rules for selling are pretty simple:
> 
> 1. Must have 35 rep - Check
> 2. Must have picture with your OCN handle and the date
> 3. Must not directly discuss selling/buying outside FS thread
> 4. Must leave feedback afterwards!
> 
> Good luck with your sale by the way!


Yeah, I've just been told different things by different mods about number 4. Oh well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys lets move on from this and talk about something more music related shall we?







I would hate to step on anyone's toes in the Qnix and Xstar threads and I am sure they would love a chance to convince you more over there.


----------



## Truedeal

Obviously, I'm a future photographer. -_-
On the real though, when equalized and all that good stuff, these "cans" compete with much pricier headphones. However, I hate that "steez" logo and text on the side. I want to burn it off.

Please don't mind all of the dust.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pile Of Pictures:


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> But 1 new QHD IPS monitor would really improve your viewing experience and give you more screen real estate


I'm pretty content with my setup. I also have a 42" TV mounted on my wall to my left to use. lol


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> We do have a dedicated thread for the Qnix and Xstar monitors here and I think that's the place to go to check out feedback versus relying on newegg.
> 
> Here's the *link* to that group
> 
> Why can't people around here be nice anymore and actually contribute to the community versus completely shooting down a guy?
> 
> Sorry to derail this thread; back on topic - Can anyone give feedback to ALO products? Are the ALO Pan Am Passport, Gateway and The Pan Am USB DAC Headphone Tube Amplifier worth it?


The PanAm Tube amp/dac is VERY worth it. I had the pleasure of listening to it on two separate occasions. One with a pair of LCD-3s and with my D7100s and it was glorious. You get for what you pay for. Check this out...

http://www.head-fi.org/products/alo-audio-the-pan-am/reviews/8538

Very good comparison/review of the amp and its counterpart the WA7 (I own this one so let me know if you want some impressions on it).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> The PanAm Tube amp/dac is VERY worth it. I had the pleasure of listening to it on two separate occasions. One with a pair of LCD-3s and with my D7100s and it was glorious. You get for what you pay for. Check this out...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/alo-audio-the-pan-am/reviews/8538
> 
> Very good comparison/review of the amp and its counterpart the WA7 (I own this one so let me know if you want some impressions on it).


You know, I have no heard this one, so I can not make a direct comment. What I can say is that I have heard enough hybrid amps to know that if you are going to be spending big bucks on audio gear, that you might as well spend the extra money and get the good stuff. I would not touch a hybrid amp if you can afford a full tube amp.


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I disagree, I got a pixel-perfect one with no BLB, so I payed half of what you'd pay for the same thing from another brand. You might have the money to spend on that, but a small amount of back light bleed and a dead pixel or 2 is worth 3 weeks of pay for some people, like me. Several hundred people have bought these and agree that this risk is worth it. I'm not kidding when I say 3 weeks of pay. Some of us are students in college or even high school and money is not easy to come by.
> 
> "You get what you pay for" is not always true. Just because someone is overcharging, doesn't mean it is worth it. I'd give you a thousand examples but I'm sure you can come up with plenty on your on.


So in audio terms...Bose vs Senn.

Still waiting on the Grain Audio PBS I ordered. Expected arrival is now December :/


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know, I have no heard this one, so I can not make a direct comment. What I can say is that I have heard enough hybrid amps to know that if you are going to be spending big bucks on audio gear, that you might as well spend the extra money and get the good stuff. I would not touch a hybrid amp if you can afford a full tube amp.


You can buy a tube amp for sub 500 dollars that is not a hybrid. That's not a problem. Everything has a range, there are some really cheap tube amps (not hybrids) and there are really really really expensive ones.


----------



## davcc22

this might do the job but it might be a tad overkill


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZombieJon*
> 
> So in audio terms...Bose vs Senn.


No, more like beats versus knockoff beats, if you get lucky with the knockoffs, they'll be as good as the real thing.
Except this metaphor breaks down cuz beats suck and PLS/IPS monitors are the ****.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know, I have no heard this one, so I can not make a direct comment. What I can say is that I have heard enough hybrid amps to know that if you are going to be spending big bucks on audio gear, that you might as well spend the extra money and get the good stuff. I would not touch a hybrid amp if you can afford a full tube amp.


I have yet to hear a good hybrid amp as well, rather go full tube or full SS. Lots of good sub 500 dollar tube amps..but haven't heard any good one's under $250 short of DIY stuff.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No, more like beats versus knockoff beats, if you get lucky with the knockoffs, they'll be as good as the real thing.
> Except this metaphor breaks down cuz beats suck and PLS/IPS monitors are the ****.


Or Beyerdynamic DT770 vs Superlux HD660/HD330?


----------



## pez

What exactly are you asking...?


----------



## bumblebee1980

has anyone owned or listened to any Eddie Current amplifiers? going to pre-order Audeze LCD-XC and been eyeing the Zana Deux SE









I thought my Burson HA-160 was heavy but this thing is 14 lbs!


----------



## bumblebee1980

the purple heart chambers are gorgeous!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey Bumblebee.

Just a heads up, you definitely wanna try those before you buy. A couple months ago my friend was able to hear a prototype version of the headphones and was not all that impressed. Some other members on head-fi were not all that happy with them either.

Now that being said, I am sure the headphone have probably been modified since then, but you might wanna just double check the sound quality before you purchase them.

If you don't like them, then go with the thunderpants t50 RP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> has anyone owned or listened to any Eddie Current amplifiers? going to pre-order Audeze LCD-XC and been eyeing the Zana Deux SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my Burson HA-160 was heavy but this thing is 14 lbs!


Welcome back Bumblebee!


----------



## bumblebee1980

thanks









I have been really busy at school.

I don't expect the Audeze LCD-XC to measure better than the Audeze LCD-2. there is probably going to be excess energy with those wood chambers which is what I am hoping for. I want them to be in between a Denon AH-D5000 and Audeze LCD-2. I can always resell them on Canuckaudiomart and eat the customs charge.


----------



## bgtrance

I need to give those Audeze-XCs a try. I am thinking of upgrading to LCD-3s (going to be my first open headphone). My D7100s suit me pretty well but I just can't handle all this rave about the LCD-3 so I want to try them out.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze does everything better. you might miss the sub bass punch but the bass on the Audeze is quicker and more articulate.


----------



## Simca

The Thunderpants aren't all that great. Not sure it's even a close comparison to the XC. Would rather just have a normal LCD2.

Better yet, I would much rather have an Audio Technica W3000ANV


----------



## pez

Welcome back Bumblebee







.

And all this talk of headphones I only dream of affording .

Those are some beautiful headphones, though...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Better yet, I would much rather have an Audio Technica W3000ANV


I miss mine. Nothing else sounds quite like it. I'll have to scoop up another pair when I have the chance.

The LCD-XC doesn't seem as promising as I'd have hoped.


----------



## ZombieJon

Anybody here try out the earHeropro?


----------



## kennyparker1337

I'm trying to justify $100 to pair a Modi with my Magni.

I'm just not seeing it worth it though.

I wouldn't be able to use it with my 360 and I've heard of possible USB interference issues.
Also add in the fact that it's a 1/4 of my 2 week paycheck is a bit daunting.

If only the Modi had a SPDIF input I would be sold. Would eliminate first 2 cons.


----------



## RatPatrol01

If it helps I have never heard any interference with my modi


----------



## pez

Experience no interference via USB with my limited use of the Magni + Modi combo, though my friend complains if he sets his phone too closely, he gets some interference there. Could be the notoriously not-so-shielded Motorola phone he had, too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> has anyone owned or listened to any Eddie Current amplifiers? going to pre-order Audeze LCD-XC and been eyeing the Zana Deux SE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my Burson HA-160 was heavy but this thing is 14 lbs!


you haven't been on here for ages!
Where have you been!?

In other news:
Just received them - really loving the comfort of these!
Sound quality is actually quite good too - I'm quite surprised - I hope the price isn't too expensive!





EDIT:
Even more exciting!!!
TBA-04 earphones by Fischer Audio in my hands!


----------



## Simca

Little bit of lotions helps with your cuticles, hands are dry.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Little bit of lotions helps with your cuticles, hands are dry.


thanks








Hands are especially dry recently


----------



## Simca

Your accent is strange? Where is it from? Sounds like you've been around Irish persuasion.

My friend says you're from Denmark.

Also, what happened to the review of the earphones and headphones. Those were sort of unboxings. Do you do them separately?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your accent is strange? Where is it from? Sounds like you've been around Irish persuasion.
> 
> My friend says you're from Denmark.
> 
> Also, what happened to the review of the earphones and headphones. Those were sort of unboxings. Do you do them separately?


As I just got them dear, I do an unboxing + pictures + impressions in bullet points on my website.
Then after I have had them burning-in for a good amount of time and/or have been using them for a suitable enough time to say: "Yes I can write a review on them" - I write a full length review, on my website.

No one can ever guess my accent - had every country pretty much said, including america.
-I got brought up in an Armenian house (speaking Armenian with my parents)
-Went to a French school, in London UK for 10 years (4-14)
-And all of this was whilst I was in England, watching UK TV + having mainly English friends
(I should also mention I was brought up in London, not Ireland/Scotland/Wales)

That's how my accent isn't exactly american, nor British, nor Armenian/Persian.

Cool little background for you









-> Impressions coming soon, just been busy atm - going to post them up within the next hour or so!
In short for you:
Like the DBA-02mk2's but better, in pretty much every aspect. Very impressive sound. One of the best mids+high-orientated range earphones I've heard to date.


----------



## Simca

Tubes...so spensive and rare.


----------



## bumblebee1980

he needs to start wearing a white glove like all those crazy people on Youtube









Comply makes ear cups now









edit: congrats on the La Figaro amp


----------



## phillyd

Comply needs to hurry up and get a full selection out. Would definitely buy some for my DT770 pros


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tubes...so spensive and rare.


Let me know what you are looking for. I will go check a couple of stores in DC that sells vintage tubes.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Let me know what you are looking for. I will go check a couple of stores in DC that sells vintage tubes.


Was looking at the Tung-Sol 5998 or Bendix 6080bw with slotted graphite columns and RCA 5693 (Red Hots)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Was looking at the Tung-Sol 5998 or Bendix 6080bw with slotted graphite columns and RCA 5693 (Red Hots)


Budget?


----------



## Simca

I have no budget, but I'd like to get a good price on them. I'm not trying to spend another 150 on tubes lets say.

Vacuumtube.com can sell them to me for $49 each for the 6080's and 40 each for the RCA reds.

Beat those prices.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pretty











anyways I buy tubes at Tubedepot.com and Tubemonger.com


----------



## Maliken

Not the best lighting conditions, but just a quick shot of my Philips Fidelio X1 on a CA Electronics HS-1 stand.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maliken*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best lighting conditions, but just a quick shot of my Philips Fidelio X1 on a CA Electronics HS-1 stand.


that headphone stand cost $114?









every headphone stand applies pressure to the metal band and ear cushions slowly over time because someone thought it was a good idea to make a headphone stand that approximates a human head, not only is this counter productive but they charge way more than Woo Audio headphone stands which in my opinion are the best because the headphone simply hangs. Jack makes them out of solid aluminium, height adjustable and only cost $69-79 depending on model.

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html

edit: typo and link.


----------



## EpicPie

Just posted my review of the EDM Universe IEM.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/686515/review-edm-universe-iem#post_9901401


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> that headphone stand cost $114?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every headphone stand applies pressure to the metal band and ear cushions slowly over time because someone thought it was a good idea to make a headphone stand that approximates a human head, not only is this counter productive but they charge way more than Woo Audio headphone stands which in my opinion are the best because the headphone simply hangs. Jack makes them out of solid aluminium, height adjustable and only cost $69-79 depending on model.
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html
> 
> edit: typo and link.


I bought a toilet paper holder once that resembled those wooaudio stands very closely for 10 bucks at a convenience store. It was metal/brown color. Ill post a picture if I can find it.


----------



## bgtrance

http://i.imgur.com/z1daSs5.jpg?1

there it is


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Might as well join in... Audio Technica ATH-M50S (obviously in black). My only beef is the straight cord, but for desk use that isn't a problem.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Just posted my review of the EDM Universe IEM.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/686515/review-edm-universe-iem#post_9901401


I hope to see them go on sale locally around Christmas time or something so I can pick up a pair for some family members. Review looks great. It's good people still take the time out to make non-ridiculous reviews of 'cheaper', or shall I say, more inexpensive products.


----------



## Simca

Every time I see HD650s go on sale for a good price I always have to seriously control myself from buying them.

Just be happy you have HE-500s and the best tube amp for them.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Every time I see HD650s go on sale for a good price I always have to seriously control myself from buying them.
> 
> Just be happy you have HE-500s and the best tube amp for them.


In my opinion HD 650 > HE-500. So I think you should do it. Pick them up on Head-Fi for $300-350.

You know you want to.


----------



## Simca

Ultimately I won't because I couldn't do with less bass than the HE-500s offer and the HE-500s offer more detail which means more to me than an airy sound and a lush mid range.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/z1daSs5.jpg?1
> 
> there it is


I know. we had this conversation before. look at my rig and see how much I got into my PC and HiFi. I think I can splurge on a $80 headphone stand.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hope to see them go on sale locally around Christmas time or something so I can pick up a pair for some family members. Review looks great. It's good people still take the time out to make non-ridiculous reviews of 'cheaper', or shall I say, more inexpensive products.


They're great for the price. I like my pair.


----------



## EpicPie




----------



## Maliken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> that headphone stand cost $114?


I bought them for €69 here in the Netherlands, but yeah, it's really just there to make it visually pleasing more than anything else.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Every time I see HD650s go on sale for a good price I always have to seriously control myself from buying them.
> 
> Just be happy you have HE-500s and the best tube amp for them.


Best tube amp for the HE-500s????

Uhhh, you are a bit off on that one. Maybe best consumer grade and affordable amp, but not the best amp.

Actually the Hifiman stuff does not sounds all that great on OTL amps. My friend acquired some of the silver wire wound transformers from audionote and he has been tinkering with some 2A3 and 300B designs for the HE-500s. They all sound MUCH better than the la figaro amp,......but they cost 4 times as much.

But even synthesis and jolida makes some amps that still sound better than the la figaro.


----------



## jjsoviet

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/124243-akg-k812-hands-on-we-sample-the-1-000-professional-studio-monitor-headphones

Impressions of the newest AKG flagship, the K812.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Best tube amp for the HE-500s????
> 
> Uhhh, you are a bit off on that one. Maybe best consumer grade and affordable amp, but not the best amp.
> 
> Actually the Hifiman stuff does not sounds all that great on OTL amps. My friend acquired some of the silver wire wound transformers from audionote and he has been tinkering with some 2A3 and 300B designs for the HE-500s. They all sound MUCH better than the la figaro amp,......but they cost 4 times as much.
> 
> But even synthesis and jolida makes some amps that still sound better than the la figaro.


perhaps so but I'm not spending more than the value of the headphone on an amp. Even this was pushing it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> perhaps so but I'm not spending more than the value of the headphone on an amp. Even this was pushing it.


Fair enough. I have been waiting for spriggs to get online so I can ask him if he has your tubes in stock.

I am assuming you are looking for JAN tubes?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


All that equipment and you still can't tell if my kick is offbeat









PS: I was really troll with that track, I set the bpm to 128.63


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Fair enough. I have been waiting for spriggs to get online so I can ask him if he has your tubes in stock.
> 
> I am assuming you are looking for JAN tubes?


Bendix 6080wb graphite columns. Looking for NOS paired and matched.

RCA 5693 Red Hots.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Bendix 6080wb graphite columns. Looking for NOS paired and matched.
> 
> RCA 5693 Red Hots.


Right... but I am asking if you want the jan or non jan version.

(in case you don't know, JAN stands for Joint Army Navy. Certain tubes (like the RCA 5693) were used by the government for their equipment. Because tubes were only really used for mission critical applications, the military contracted companies like RCA and others to make military spec tubes. Tubes that were produced as military tubes have the label JAN in front of the name. So for instance, here is a normal pair of 5693s http://www.ebay.com/itm/Red-RCA-5693-6SJ7-Tubes-Matched-Pair-Tested-Early-1950s-/261298022398 and here is a jan version http://www.ebay.com/itm/RCA-JAN-CRC-5693-Red-Metal-Vacuum-Tubes-1957-Quantity-2-6SJ7-/271296922333 . The big difference is that JANs usually sound better and generally cost more. )

In fact...........get the jan tubes right there. They are the first set I have found with a matching date code AND they are JAN tubes. They are a bit dirty and need some TLC, but they would serve you well.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/z1daSs5.jpg?1
> 
> there it is


How you like the Denons?
I had a listen with my ole amp/dac which is now sold, but I kinda liked it!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> PS: I was really troll with that track, I set the bpm to 128.63


scumbag steve


----------



## twerk

Guys what are your thoughts on the Senn HD650 vs beyer DT880 600 ohm, I've read like every review out there and still can't decide


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Guys what are your thoughts on the Senn HD650s vs beyer DT880s, I've read like every review out there and still can't decide


They are two very different headphones. I'll give you two different sets of listening preferences. Choose the one that sounds more like your own:

1. You like sparkly/detailed highs, good bass extension/sub bass, and slightly rolled off mids.

2. You like rolled off/smooth highs, strong lush mids, and a slightly harder bass punch with less extension.

If you picked the first set, get the DT880, if you picked the second one, the HD 650 is for you.


----------



## pez

Sounds about right, Bee. If the extension aspect is consistent like with the DT770, then it would be great. I'm actually still curious to try the DT880s.

EDIT;

Just realized that Bee didn't make that post. Sorry, Tman.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> They're great for the price. I like my pair.


Yeah, I'm just a cheap-o. I've been looking for a decent set to go along with my TF10s. Some times I just want to break out a 'simpler' set and go about my day. I have the Monster Turbines, but every time I go to use them I just kinda get depressed. Maybe after getting adjusted to the rolled off highs of the Senn's they'll be a bit better. They're just so dark.

EDIT:

I feel as though I am going delirious. I'm reading reviews on Head-Fi on these Turbines and people are describing them as having 'clear highs'. What the heck?? I know I'm not having a problem with fit because I'm getting bass....globs and globs of it...and I've even put some Comply tips on them and they are still so muffled. The exact opposite of clear highs.

Even saying the HD 650 have 'clear' highs is a stretch. Maybe accurate, rolled off, but not muffled. They must let anyone post reviews on there, now.

/endrant


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> How you like the Denons?
> I had a listen with my ole amp/dac which is now sold, but I kinda liked it!


I love them. They are not a headphone that gets too much love over on HeadFi but I took a leap of faith and bought them. Especially paired with my WA7 its more that I can ask for in terms of detail, bass and clarity.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Sennheiser HD600 is also really good and cheap. I use it more than any other headphone I own. the Corvette DIY Tube amp I built sounds good with it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.tubesandmore.com/ is another one in my bookmarks. I haven't shopped there but their inventory looks great.


----------



## Rar4f

I am thinking of getting Asus Xonar DG 5.1 as it is cheap, and thought to get a Aurvana Live from creative (Mad's guide). Intially i thought of getting a Siberia V2.
I'd like to see if anyone can recommend a better headphone or..?

My budget for a headphone is at max around $100. But i may go above that if and ONLY if its highly worth it. I don't want to go over budget because a headset that costs more is a little better than ones at the budget i set.
I want to get Asus Xonar DG 5.1, as i dont want to spend to much. I want to have a headphone that will make use of the sound card.

My priority with the headphone is gaming. Music and movies come second.
The game genre i play most is RPGs. So that is the priority, if genre of choice is important to finding a good headphone for my preference.
comfort is important to me, i dont want to have a very uncomfortable headphone on.
So a certain level of comfort must be there, otherwise i dont want a great headphone at cheap price that is very bad for head use.

If there is anything else you need to know, feel free to ask.


----------



## Simca

If you get the Siberia V2, don't expect great movie and music performance. The Aurvana Lives are a good choice.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you get the Siberia V2, don't expect great movie and music performance. The Aurvana Lives are a good choice.


Gaming is top priority, and Aurvana live is much cheaper than Siberia V2.
So which is best? I looked for other Headphones like AD700, but it costs alot here :O


----------



## last-

Looking for a good "entry level" set of cans. Don't really know where to start. HD558? HD598? Q701? DT880 250 ohm? I currently have Siberia v2 and I find the bass to be quite overwhelming.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *last-*
> 
> Looking for a good "entry level" set of cans. Don't really know where to start. HD558? HD598? Q701? DT880 250 ohm? I currently have Siberia v2 and I find the bass to be quite overwhelming.


I owned a pair of Sennheiser HD558. it's a dark and neutral headphone good for everyday use.

be sure to check out http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/ you can find all kinds of deals on headphones, headphone amplifiers and DA converters.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you guys missed RMAF 2013








poor Brian sounds hungover







I can't wait for TAVES 2013.


----------



## Simca

Dear God, $200 for 4 tubes. Shoot me in the face, man!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Dear God, $200 for 4 tubes. Shoot me in the face, man!


Sounds about right if you are getting top quality stuff. If you are talking about your amp in particular, it is because your amp is using weird tubes which were not produced much and therefore are in lower supply than say 12ax7s.

Again, if we are talking about your amp in particular, I am really curious to see what could be done to use other types of tubes.


----------



## Simca

I went with the Bendix 6080wb with slotted graphite columns matched and paired. Those were 60 each..120.

Went with RCA 5693 Red Hots which were $35 each..$10 shipping.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This is a bit sad: my friend got kicked out of a head-fi headphone meet in London because his banned in the forums.
Thought to mention that, seeing as you linked canjam


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is a bit sad: my friend got kicked out of a head-fi headphone meet in London because his banned in the forums.
> Thought to mention that, seeing as you linked canjam


Was he banned for scamming or something? lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

that's unfortunate. I only keep an account open to buy/sell. I know they can be ban happy. there are better forums for making arguments.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Was he banned for scamming or something? lol


There were allegations about it - but no, nothing to do with that


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This is a bit sad: my friend got kicked out of a head-fi headphone meet in London because his banned in the forums.
> Thought to mention that, seeing as you linked canjam


Ironic you mention that as I was perusing around their forums a bit last week. I read about 3-4 different threads that originated post-2012 and I found at least 2 or 3 banned accounts in each thread. Even a 'banned by request' one. Kinda disappointing, to be honest.


----------



## HPE1000

I noticed that as well, tons of people with 5k+ posts just banned everywhere. That is such a slow website also..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I noticed that as well, tons of people with 5k+ posts just banned everywhere. That is such a slow website also..


Well it is no surprise really. A couple of them that I know of were banned for bad mouthing the website. It is ALMOST to the point where saying that the reviews on head-fi are rigged gets you a warning.

It's also getting to the point where the older members are just saying screw it and tear into the idiots who think the audio technica M-50s are the greatest headphones ever. They get flagged, and keep doing it because they just don't care anymore.

When dubstep fan boys started polluting head-fi, what ever sort of base community they had left.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I noticed that as well, tons of people with 5k+ posts just banned everywhere. That is such a slow website also..


Yeah, the only reason I'm probably not banned from there is because I lost all motivation to post. The most recent pollution I've come across is this sensationalist Pioneer set of headphones that everyone is claiming to be the HD 650 for $50-60. It's not even objective anymore, and those who do approach it in that manner are shunned away because they make valid points. It's pathetic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well it is no surprise really. A couple of them that I know of were banned for bad mouthing the website. It is ALMOST to the point where saying that the reviews on head-fi are rigged gets you a warning.
> 
> It's also getting to the point where the older members are just saying screw it and tear into the idiots who think the audio technica M-50s are the greatest headphones ever. They get flagged, and keep doing it because they just don't care anymore.
> 
> When dubstep fan boys started polluting head-fi, what ever sort of base community they had left.


I'm a dubstep fanboy







. But I don't go tell them Monsters, Beats and the like are the 'best headphones evarrrr!#%'


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the only reason I'm probably not banned from there is because I lost all motivation to post. The most recent pollution I've come across is this sensationalist Pioneer set of headphones that everyone is claiming to be the HD 650 for $50-60. It's not even objective anymore, and those who do approach it in that manner are shunned away because they make valid points. It's pathetic.
> I'm a dubstep fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I don't go tell them Monsters, Beats and the like are the 'best headphones evarrrr!#%'


Like most things, there is a big difference between being a fan...and being a fan boy.

When I say dubstep community, I mean it was similar to having droves of apple fan boys spam this website with stupid crap.

Truth be told, it was just stupid people in general. People started to think that decaware, woo audio, and schiit was good, more and more people believed that the HD800s sounded better with worse and worse amps, and so on.

IDK. It went from a community of enthusiasts to a website that was promoting ignorant consumerism.

It is actually quite sad to see, because it is not just people in their teens and twenties who don't know any better, but people in their 40s who would rather have headphones that have a perfectly flat response curve and yet have no sound stage, bass, or quality mids.

The only nice thing is that the DIY community is still largely intact.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the only reason I'm probably not banned from there is because I lost all motivation to post. The most recent pollution I've come across is this sensationalist Pioneer set of headphones that everyone is claiming to be the HD 650 for $50-60. It's not even objective anymore, and those who do approach it in that manner are shunned away because they make valid points. It's pathetic.
> I'm a dubstep fanboy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But I don't go tell them Monsters, Beats and the like are the 'best headphones evarrrr!#%'


have you actually listened to the Pioneer SE-A1000 (I got mine at bb on close out for $35 ) anyways... I'm not saying they are hd600 or 650 blah blah.. but they do infact have a similar sound and I like mine very much... for what 7% of the cost of a new HD650 pair in my case more like 10% in most cases .. the SE-A1000 is a rather awesome set of headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> have you actually listened to the Pioneer SE-A1000 (I got mine at bb on close out for $35 ) anyways... I'm not saying they are hd600 or 650 blah blah.. but they do infact have a similar sound and I like mine very much... for what 7% of the cost of a new HD650 pair in my case more like 10% in most cases .. the SE-A1000 is a rather awesome set of headphones.


I'm not saying they're bad headphones, and I'm not saying they aren't amazing headphones, but I'm moreso criticizing the way people have gone about actually 'promoting' them. I'm still very curious to try them. But the objective reviews I've read in the thread with HD 650 owners is almost synonymous across the boards. They admit it is a great headphone, and shares similar elements to the HD 650, but it simply isn't a HD 650. It's more like saying the Grado SR60i is a $70 version of the $300 SR325i. Of course it's a cheaper, similar sounding version, but from personal experience, there are differences between the two that really differentiate them. I understand that, and the gap between the Pios and Senns might be even smaller, but the majority of the people in that thread don't take well to those 'objective' opinions.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not saying they're bad headphones, and I'm not saying they aren't amazing headphones, but I'm moreso criticizing the way people have gone about actually 'promoting' them. I'm still very curious to try them. But the objective reviews I've read in the thread with HD 650 owners is almost synonymous across the boards. They admit it is a great headphone, and shares similar elements to the HD 650, but it simply isn't a HD 650. It's more like saying the Grado SR60i is a $70 version of the $300 SR325i. Of course it's a cheaper, similar sounding version, but from personal experience, there are differences between the two that really differentiate them. I understand that, and the gap between the Pios and Senns might be even smaller, but the majority of the people in that thread don't take well to those 'objective' opinions.


i kind of see you point ... however I do think you should try to make a point of checking the Pioneers out for the $35 I paid in my case i was simply floored... I read some stuff on a different forum with people talking up the Pioneers the day before I went to bb the next day looking for something else ...and wandered over to the magnolia thing in the BB and sure enough in a beat up and somewhat dusty clamshell (lucky the headphones themselves are fine. was the close out priced SE-A1000's ...got home and plugged them into my Yamaha C-60 preamp playing some cd's on my Sony C75ES changer ..and was just floored at how good...these things are for the under $40 I paid...

my poor ATH-M50s have seen hardly any use since I got these..... but yeah I'm not saying they are the HD650 for $40 but they are amazing especially for the money. however if you have a small head fit may be a problem there is a easy i guess... no mod needed in my case as I have a fairly large head....

I wish in general there was less "I'm right and everyone else is wrong " attitudes in audio... really puts me off sometimes... put I do love audio....


----------



## Simca

Head-Fi exists for 2 reasons.

1) People sharing their opinion on headphones they've heard.

2) Buying/Sell Audio Equipment.

Everything else is garbage and the first you need to take with a grain of salt.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ironic you mention that as I was perusing around their forums a bit last week. I read about 3-4 different threads that originated post-2012 and I found at least 2 or 3 banned accounts in each thread. Even a 'banned by request' one. Kinda disappointing, to be honest.


Yup - this is the case.
Either people had enough -> and I know quite a few BIG POSTERS that had enough and there are others that got kicked off the site
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I noticed that as well, tons of people with 5k+ posts just banned everywhere. That is such a slow website also..


Head-fi used to an extremely faced paced website.
I noticed it slowed down after mods and admins starter treating their biggest posters with as much care as a brand new member.
As much as I accept and like fairness - there's a point where you think: "What's the point?" -> same applies on OCN. But luckily on OCN it's about PC's which is more objective based rather than subjective based.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well it is no surprise really. A couple of them that I know of were banned for bad mouthing the website. It is ALMOST to the point where saying that the reviews on head-fi are rigged gets you a warning.
> 
> It's also getting to the point where the older members are just saying screw it and tear into the idiots who think the audio technica M-50s are the greatest headphones ever. They get flagged, and keep doing it because they just don't care anymore.
> 
> When dubstep fan boys started polluting head-fi, what ever sort of base community they had left.


Yes and no.
There were reviewers out there that were bias - but with that said GETTING an item to review doesn't automatically make you a "rigged" reviewer.
You can't imagine how I slammed the IE8 and IE7s and got so much stick for it.
And yet I praised earphones like the Westone 2's - despite me selling them because they sucked for my taste buds.

As for bad mouthing the website - it deserved it. Consequences put aside - I don't stand up for anyone be it in the real world or across the internet, acting like they own everything around them, including individuals.
That's the feeling and treatment I got via head-fi - and it reflected on my article, after I wrote it about being banned permanently on head-fi.

I can't quite emphasize how happy I am that I'm not on there anymore. I don't ever want to go back either.
I thought it was an amazing place at first, but after my experiences, I slowly started losing faith in top management.
Unfortunately, I've gotten the same feeling with OCN - but less so, because mods over here at least have respect for you and treat you as a human being









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only nice thing is that the DIY community is still largely intact.


Are you sure about that?
DIY community there because all about sponsors.
You start disrespecting a head-fi sponsor who DIY's and you'll immediately get slammed, either from an admin or the sponsor themselves who can say whatever he pleases and gets away with it - if however you reply in a similar manner - guess what you'll get for a week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> I wish in general there was less "I'm right and everyone else is wrong " attitudes in audio... really puts me off sometimes... put I do love audio....


Agreed. That's the problem with audio - everyone has a different taste. I even have trouble agreeing with people - but hey that's their opinions and sentiments and I try and always look at two sides now when reviewing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Head-Fi exists for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1) People sharing their opinion on headphones they've heard.
> 
> 2) Buying/Sell Audio Equipment.
> 
> Everything else is garbage and the first you need to take with a grain of salt.


You forgot a third and fourth reason:
3. To make money off sponsors and protect them








4. For people to comment on audio equipment they've NEVER HEARD before. Some of you in this thread are guilty of that too - you know who you are









Anyway - let's get back to headphones and earphones shall we?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> i kind of see you point ... however I do think you should try to make a point of checking the Pioneers out for the $35 I paid in my case i was simply floored... I read some stuff on a different forum with people talking up the Pioneers the day before I went to bb the next day looking for something else ...and wandered over to the magnolia thing in the BB and sure enough in a beat up and somewhat dusty clamshell (lucky the headphones themselves are fine. was the close out priced SE-A1000's ...got home and plugged them into my Yamaha C-60 preamp playing some cd's on my Sony C75ES changer ..and was just floored at how good...these things are for the under $40 I paid...
> 
> my poor ATH-M50s have seen hardly any use since I got these..... but yeah I'm not saying they are the HD650 for $40 but they are amazing especially for the money. however if you have a small head fit may be a problem there is a easy i guess... no mod needed in my case as I have a fairly large head....
> 
> I wish in general there was less "I'm right and everyone else is wrong " attitudes in audio... really puts me off sometimes... put I do love audio....


Yeah, we just need more objectively opinionated people like you







. I'm more active in this thread alone than I am on Head-Fi lol.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Truth be told, it was just *stupid people in general*. People *started to think* that decaware, woo audio, and *schiit was good*, more and more people believed that the HD800s sounded better with worse and worse amps, and so on.


"Stupid people in general [...] started to think that [...] Schiit was good."








$100 for an amp was not cheap for me and it sounds great to me. It was also recommended by several audio enthusiasts.


----------



## jjsoviet

Me and Pez own the Asgard 2, and OC'ing Noob had a Lyr


----------



## friend'scatdied

Just let go of my HE60s today.









I wish somebody would buy my Stax...


----------



## Simca

Well, yes and no. Those are valid points and I agree with them, but I meant in terms of usefulness.


----------



## ohhgourami

I think head-fi's Summit-Fi section is generally pretty good with lots of information you couldn't get anywhere else. There isn't another forum with as many active high-end owners and there a lot of members I respect on there. Obviously there will be guys speaking out of their asses, but that exist on all forums including this one. I really don't bother reading any of the general sections as those are filled with hype and guys who have no experience with gear talking as if they were a messiah.


----------



## pez

I love my Asgard 2. I can't say it's better than an ODAC or similar, because I've never tried it. The ODAC may be worlds better, but I may never know. I know that I noticed an improvement over just using my sound card with even my low-impedance headphones, so I'm grateful. I'm a little less biased since I received it as a gift, but I'm very satisfied nonetheless. I would love to audition a lot more audio stuff, but money and my schedule just don't allow it. I have to rely on experience and recommendations of others. Head-Fi is just making me lose hope in what is actually accurate (best example are the User Reviews on the vanilla Turbines).


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I love my Asgard 2. I can't say it's better than an ODAC or similar, because I've never tried it. The ODAC may be worlds better, but I may never know. I know that I noticed an improvement over just using my sound card with even my low-impedance headphones, so I'm grateful. I'm a little less biased since I received it as a gift, but I'm very satisfied nonetheless. I would love to audition a lot more audio stuff, but money and my schedule just don't allow it. I have to rely on experience and recommendations of others. Head-Fi is just making me lose hope in what is actually accurate (best example are the User Reviews on the vanilla Turbines).


Both should be relatively on the same level. Good bang for the buck. The $600-800 range is the next "big" upgrade for DACs. Bigger upgrade is still headphones.

I don't think the vanilla Turbines were bad for the price. But generally I don't consider any sub $150 IEM to be any good either, with a few exceptions.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Big upgrades in DACs? Balderdash!

Tjj226 Angel, I've recently purchased something I think you would be very proud of.









Hint: ~500 or fewer ever made.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Big upgrades in DACs? Balderdash!
> 
> Tjj226 Angel, I've recently purchased something I think you would be very proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: ~500 or fewer ever made.


Ferrari Enzo?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Big upgrades in DACs? Balderdash!
> 
> Tjj226 Angel, I've recently purchased something I think you would be very proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: ~500 or fewer ever made.


Ohh ohhh the Orpheus!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let's try not to keep bashing Head-Fi guys and get back to audio goodness. They are their own site and we are ours. While I don't necessarily agree with (most of) their stance and actions on things, they have done great things like organize meets and bringing awareness on new products. As for Schiit products, it really depends on how you look at it IMO. Are products like Modi, Magni, and Lyr world class products? No, but at the same time they are not priced as such either. They are not the best bang of the bucks sometimes, but they are solid and a lot of times, worth the price paid IMO. Is the Lyr the best possible hybrid amp out there? No it is not. However, I still got TONS of satisfaction listening to music on it and tube rolling. Is an Asgard 2 better than a Soloist? Probably not, but it is a fraction of the price. Is the ODAC worth it compared to say a D1 or Modi? Maybe not, but I never regretted my purchase. At the end of the day, the only thing that matters is whether or not we are happy with our purchase. Not everyone has a bazillion dollars to spend on things or the patience (or financial discipline) to save up for something "on the next level" and a lot of times we can lose sight of that. I personally feel as long as people enjoy what they end up getting and are OK with what they paid, you really can't ask for more. That said being happy with what you have for what you paid due to ignorance of not knowing what is out there is completely different.


----------



## jjsoviet

To me, Schiit products aren't aiming for true reference-quality sound but rather offer solid, good-looking products that are competitive with the rest.

As in the case of the Asgard 2 I own, it's certainly worth the money I paid for and then some; not only is it rather cheap compared to many desktop amps, it is also very flexible with the gain switches and pre-amp out it features. It sounds really good too - it may lack the warmth and body of tube amplifiers but it definitely offers transparency and detail which I really like. Combined with the Bifrost (still non-Uber!), the sound produced is clean and neutral, with a hint of smoothness to it.

With this Bifrost + A2 combo I have found my personal end-game setup, until finances allow me to go one step further and into the thousand-dollar audio system range. Really happy with my decision overall.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Both should be relatively on the same level. Good bang for the buck. The $600-800 range is the next "big" upgrade for DACs. Bigger upgrade is still headphones.
> 
> I don't think the vanilla Turbines were bad for the price. But generally I don't consider any sub $150 IEM to be any good either, with a few exceptions.


The only reason I keep them around are for backup. They actually feel solid, and unlike many others, mine have never given me problems as far as quality. I wouldn't have been heartbroken, either way. They are really muffled, and bass overpowers everything. I thought it was fit or tips, but it remained the same across different tips. Foam and Comply tips actually made it worse.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Me and Pez own the Asgard 2, and OC'ing Noob had a Lyr


Now I have that Lyr. Don't worry, it stayed in the family.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> "Stupid people in general [...] started to think that [...] Schiit was good."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $100 for an amp was not cheap for me and it sounds great to me. It was also recommended by several audio enthusiasts.


Yeah, including me.

Schiit stuff sucks. It is plainly my opinion, but I will always hate the way the schiit audio products treat the mid frequencies.

However, if you are on a budget, then schiit is all you will be able to afford, and if you are comparing schiit against FiiO, then schiit wins by a land slide. The problem is that you are choosing between the lesser of two evils. You aren't actually choosing a good amp.

As a bit of background, in some music I like a really aggressive tonality in classic rock. EVERY schiit product I have tested actually weakens that aggressive side of the music. For 100 bucks, it is forgivable, but for and asgard, or higher, I am less inclined to recommend schiit.

Edit: crap...all the schiit owners have united above this post. This is not looking good. Seriously though, for the love of god will someone buy the god darn jolida tube amp and put a resistor box on it. Once you do, you will understand why schiit is bad.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, including me.
> 
> Schiit stuff sucks. It is plainly my opinion, but I will always hate the way the schiit audio products treat the mid frequencies.
> 
> However, if you are on a budget, then schiit is all you will be able to afford, and if you are comparing schiit against FiiO, then schiit wins by a land slide. The problem is that you are choosing between the lesser of two evils. You aren't actually choosing a good amp.
> 
> As a bit of background, in some music I like a really aggressive tonality in classic rock. EVERY schiit product I have tested actually weakens that aggressive side of the music. For 100 bucks, it is forgivable, but for and asgard, or higher, I am less inclined to recommend schiit.
> 
> Edit: crap...all the schiit owners have united above this post. This is not looking good. Seriously though, for the love of god will someone buy the god darn jolida tube amp and put a resistor box on it. Once you do, you will understand why schiit is bad.


Well it seems you dislike Schiit products for the sound signature they provide, and that's totally fine. I do feel that the Asgard 2 I have has a very slight treble rolloff myself, which smoothens out the top end at the expense of treble sparkle and aggressiveness. However, for my preferences and choice of cans the sound is quite good. Could have gone with a bit more kick to it but at least it doesn't sound grating nor sibilant - things that I now couldn't stand when listening during long sessions.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The only reason I keep them around are for backup. They actually feel solid, and unlike many others, mine have never given me problems as far as quality. I wouldn't have been heartbroken, either way. They are really muffled, and bass overpowers everything. I thought it was fit or tips, but it remained the same across different tips. Foam and Comply tips actually made it worse.


My friend had the pair of the Miles Davis Tributes (not trumpets) and a piece of where the strain relief is slid off. They sounded good though, but like the rest of the line up they were VERY warm. That was my first introduction into audiophila and did some research to purchase my Ortofon e-Q7s that very week. Sadly I only use for them 2 days out of the year for the rare plane ride...


----------



## TheBigBossGuy

http://www.overclock.net/t/1436286/sades-sa-708/0_100


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like to announce the upcoming freebie threads:

1. Thanksgiving Day (11/28) - One Sansa Clip+ 4GB Black
2. Christmas Day (12/25) - One Klipsch S4, One Sansa Clip+ 4GB Blue

All of these are new and unused by the way. After that, Santa will be taking a nice long vacation.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBigBossGuy*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1436286/sades-sa-708/0_100


So what? It's a low end headset. What do you want us to say? You were already responded to in that thread by the leader of this club. He gave a nice version of the answer I would give you. To put it bluntly, they emit sound and that's just about it.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would like to announce the upcoming freebie threads:
> 
> 1. Thanksgiving Day (11/28) - One Sansa Clip+ 4GB Black
> 2. Christmas Day (12/25) - One Klipsch S4, One Sansa Clip+ 4GB Blue
> 
> All of these are new and unused by the way. After that, Santa will be taking a nice long vacation.


You still paying for this stuff out of pocket? If so, something needs to be done about it. If the other members here contributed we could have much nicer prizes.

Anyone interested in doing something like that? If everyone threw in $10 we would be off to a great start and poor OC'ing Noob wouldn't be stuck footing the bill.


----------



## atarione

i have seen a bunch of headphone amp stuff the last couple pages (much of of schiit capping







)

the couple schiit amps i listened to I enjoyed.

for the benifit of anyone with a bit of room but not a ton of budget... you know what makes for awesome headphone amps? used /vintage (working correctly obviously) receivers or preamp or integrated amps.

I own a little FiiO E09K (and E07K) but much more frequently I use my $20 swammis swap meet purchase Yamaha C-60 as my headphone amp... sounds awesome.. mine needed a lot of cleaning of the pots when i got it and has a few battle scars but for $20 it kicks pretty hard. if you can make room for something like this it will keep up with many dedicated headphone amps.

pic..

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/42/t1rz.jpg/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You still paying for this stuff out of pocket? If so, something needs to be done about it. If the other members here contributed we could have much nicer prizes.
> 
> Anyone interested in doing something like that? If everyone threw in $10 we would be off to a great start and poor OC'ing Noob wouldn't be stuck footing the bill.


Not paying out of pocket. More like buying for family members who don't want.







I already approached the staff about donations and they declined on the understandable stance of it would be akin to opening pandora's box. What they would do for us they would have to do for everyone else. What I meant was that I won't have anything left to donate for the foreseeable future.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, including me.
> 
> Schiit stuff sucks. It is plainly my opinion, but I will always hate the way the *schiit audio products treat the mid frequencies*.
> 
> However, if you are on a budget, then schiit is all you will be able to afford, and if you are comparing schiit against FiiO, then schiit wins by a land slide. The problem is that you are choosing between the lesser of two evils. You aren't actually choosing a good amp.
> 
> As a bit of background, in some music I like a really aggressive tonality in classic rock. EVERY schiit product I have tested actually weakens that aggressive side of the music. For 100 bucks, it is forgivable, but for and asgard, or higher, I am less inclined to recommend schiit.
> 
> Edit: crap...all the schiit owners have united above this post. This is not looking good. Seriously though, for the love of god will someone buy the god darn jolida tube amp and put a resistor box on it. Once you do, you will understand why schiit is bad.


I don't understand this line of thought. It's a solid state amp that measures FLAT. If you don't like the way that sounds with your headphones, then that's your problem. Don't trash the company because you prefer tube amps with your particular headphones. If you can state specific design flaws with their products, that would be a valid argument.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't understand this line of thought. It's a solid state amp that measures FLAT. If you don't like the way that sounds with your headphones, then that's your problem. Don't trash the company because you prefer tube amps with your particular headphones. If you can state specific design flaws with their products, that would be a valid argument.


question is: does angel own or has owned any of their products.
My guess is no...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> -snip-


Is all you do in this thread flame?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ferrari Enzo?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Ohh ohhh the Orpheus!










Maybe some day.

About a decade ago the most well-known triumvirate consisted of the HD 650, DT 880, and K 701.

But the triumvirate that truly represented the pinnacle was made up of the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10, and Stax SR-Omega. These headphones were deliberately crafted as statement products representing the best sound achievable with no limitations.

The SR-Omega will be my second Stax, and I really hope I can figure out this electrostatic amp stuff with it. KGES? KGSSHV? BHSE? Whatever.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> question is: does angel own or has owned any of their products.
> My guess is no...


There are enough head-fi meets, product demonstrations, summits, and other things in DC for me to have heard schiit products wayyy too many times.

I help out another start up company called LKV research, and the owner Bill has been trying to get into the headphone amp market. I am helping him figure out what other manufacturers are doing right and wrong. So I have to find and go to every audio meet I can to learn more about headphone amps. I have heard the whole schiit line up about 13 times. Four of those times were in a schiit audio booth with the whole line up available.

Schiit in particular is doing nothing more than the age old american tradition of putting a lower quality product in a shiny box. Sorry, but that is all there is to it. Don't believe me? Open up a Asgard, Lyr, or what ever you have. Look at the capacitors and resistors and then try and go online and see how much it would cost you in parts to make the thing yourself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is all you do in this thread flame?


I am sorry I am going to go back to what TD said. Have you even heard the schiit products.......or 99% of the products I make comments on? You keep wanting to point out how I flame this or that, or that I am rude, or what have you. Do you think that there is a small chance that I am saying things for a reason?

I know it sounds crazy, but on the off chance I am right, why don't you go to audio stores in your state and audition various products before you automatically assume I am flaming.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There are enough head-fi meets, product demonstrations, summits, and other things in DC for me to have heard schiit products wayyy too many times.
> 
> I help out another start up company called LKV research, and the owner Bill has been trying to get into the headphone amp market. I am helping him figure out what other manufacturers are doing right and wrong. So I have to find and go to every audio meet I can to learn more about headphone amps. I have heard the whole schiit line up about 13 times. Four of those times were in a schiit audio booth with the whole line up available.
> 
> Schiit in particular is doing nothing more than the age old american tradition of putting a lower quality product in a shiny box. Sorry, but that is all there is to it. Don't believe me? Open up a Asgard, Lyr, or what ever you have. Look at the capacitors and resistors and then try and go online and see how much it would cost you in parts to make the thing yourself.


fair enough!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't understand this line of thought. It's a solid state amp that measures FLAT. If you don't like the way that sounds with your headphones, then that's your problem. Don't trash the company because you prefer tube amps with your particular headphones. If you can state specific design flaws with their products, that would be a valid argument.


Yeah, there are only a million other factors than a flat response curve though that makes an amp sound good.

Tube amps are good, but there are a few good SS amps as well.

The only real problem that SS designers have is that they make an amp that has a flat response graph, and they call it done. They either never care, or never consider tonality. Same thing for tube amps. There are plenty of god awful tube amps. Woo Audio stuff sounds incredibly thin for instance.

But I do like the Burson Soloist and the Conductor. A lot of the independent boutique amp makers also do a fair job as well. Good stuff does exist, but it is just never really commercially available. You have to chase after good stuff and not just resort to buying it off a shelf (online).


----------



## jjsoviet

So then, what are your thoughts on other tube amps, say the Bottlehead Crack + Speedball upgrade? I've heard many good things about it - especially by pairing it with Sennheisers - but I've skipped it due to my lack of DIY skills, its large size, and the lack of a preamp option.


----------



## mikeaj

If you open up any audio electronics except maybe home theater receivers, you're going to see a BOM cost way below retail cost of the product. That's how it is for everybody. The money goes into the casework, profits, sales, and R&D if the outfit actually does that in-house (like Schiit etc.) rather than buy up Chinese designs. There are a lot of good ways to criticize about anything in the audio industry, but going after components costs isn't one unless you're just pointing out that retail prices are high because of low volume of product sold.

High-quality parts suitable for audio applications aren't that expensive, and most of the super-boutique components you see are largely scams (i.e. not having tangible benefits) or are expensive ICs designed and intended for other purposes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> So then, what are your thoughts on other tube amps, say the Bottlehead Crack + Speedball upgrade? I've heard many good things about it - especially by pairing it with Sennheisers - but I've skipped it due to my lack of DIY skills, its large size, and the lack of a preamp option.


A couple of things. The Bottle head amps in general do not come with quality components. I would look at getting the parts piece by piece to insure quality, and then try and find someone who will scan/email you the directions that come with the kit.

The second thing is that I would only look at the Bottle head crack with really high impedance headphones. It is a pretty picky amp. Your senns should do fine, but if you ever upgrade, you would probably be wise to sell the amp and buy a new one.

As for preamp, that is not a big deal. You literally just have to add RCA out connectors and you are done. That is a non issue.

If you don't have a ton of DIY skills and you want a decent tube amp, the millet starving student amp with the 12au7 mod is amazing for price to performance.

With that amp, you have to be able to read circuit diagrams (which can be a bit daunting), but there is a rather large support community to help you build it where as with the bottle head stuff the community is much smaller.

I still prefer the millet amp with good capacitors over the lyr. My friend made one with silver wire and very high quality parts on the cheap, that sounds better than the low end decware preamp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Big upgrades in DACs? Balderdash!
> 
> Tjj226 Angel, I've recently purchased something I think you would be very proud of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hint: ~500 or fewer ever made.


GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nah. I am actually getting the Snell J3 speakers this weekend and then converting them as much as possible into audio note speakers.

In the summer I will be working with Spriggs to try and make a replica 15a horn. Headphones atm are on the back burner since I am finally living alone.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A couple of things. The Bottle head amps in general do not come with quality components. I would look at getting the parts piece by piece to insure quality, and then try and find someone who will scan/email you the directions that come with the kit.
> 
> The second thing is that I would only look at the Bottle head crack with really high impedance headphones. It is a pretty picky amp. Your senns should do fine, but if you ever upgrade, you would probably be wise to sell the amp and buy a new one.
> 
> As for preamp, that is not a big deal. You literally just have to add RCA out connectors and you are done. That is a non issue.
> 
> If you don't have a ton of DIY skills and you want a decent tube amp, the millet starving student amp with the 12au7 mod is amazing for price to performance.
> 
> With that amp, you have to be able to read circuit diagrams (which can be a bit daunting), but there is a rather large support community to help you build it where as with the bottle head stuff the community is much smaller.
> 
> I still prefer the millet amp with good capacitors over the lyr. My friend made one with silver wire and very high quality parts on the cheap, that sounds better than the low end decware preamp.


Yeah I was really close to pulling the trigger but the DIY requirement (I've broken ECE projects a lot of times :v) as well as its high-impedance requirement made it a hard sell. I still have a Shure SRH840 and maybe if the funds allow I'll just gun for top-tier and aim for something like a Beyer T1.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> GIMME GIMME GIMME GIMME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Nah. I am actually getting the Snell J3 speakers this weekend and then converting them as much as possible into audio note speakers.
> 
> In the summer I will be working with Spriggs to try and make a replica 15a horn. Headphones atm are on the back burner since I am finally living alone.


But.. but.. SR-Omega


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> EVERY schiit product I have tested actually weakens that aggressive side of the music. For 100 bucks, it is forgivable, but for and asgard, or higher, I am less inclined to recommend schiit.


So Tjj, given this, what amp would you recommend, tube or SS, in the $250-$300 range? I was probably gonna buy an Asgard 2 in a week or two but now you have me curious what you would otherwise suggest?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So Tjj, given this, what amp would you recommend, tube or SS, in the $250-$300 range? I was probably gonna buy an Asgard 2 in a week or two but now you have me curious what you would otherwise suggest?


Personally, I would save up and get the jolida FX 10. About 100 bucks more plus a couple of resistors to wire in parallel you can get a used one. HOWEVER, it can act as both a headphone amp (with resistor box) and a speaker amp.

The jolida is one of the few cheap and good non OTL amps.

If you do not want to save, you can find someone who knows how to solder and get the miniwatt n3. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1PC-MINI-Tube-APPJ-EL84-12AX7B-Integrated-Audio-Amp-original-miniwatt-N3-/221301662164?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item33869b61d4

The stock tubes are junk, and the capacitors are junk. However! It is cheap enough where you can replace the tubes and switch out the caps quite easily.

For SS. Used Burson. Get anything you can afford that will work.

Side note: Every now and again you can find a conrad and johnson tube amp for a good price. These things are big speaker amps, but they were good amps. You will have to hunt one down, but if you can find one in your budget, then get that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But.. but.. SR-Omega


The amp you need for the SR-Omega is going to be $$$$. I would actually contract someone to build you a design offline. Everyone in Northern VA actually built their own amp from a kit for the Omega.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah, but it's not as demanding as the SR-007/O2.

I think the next step (from SRM-323S) will be the KGSSHV, and then capstone at either the BHSE or a DIY SRM-T2. Hope things don't run over $5k.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, including me.
> 
> Schiit stuff sucks. It is plainly my opinion, but I will always hate the way the schiit audio products treat the mid frequencies.
> 
> However, if you are on a budget, then schiit is all you will be able to afford, and if you are comparing schiit against FiiO, then schiit wins by a land slide. The problem is that you are choosing between the lesser of two evils. You aren't actually choosing a good amp.
> 
> As a bit of background, in some music I like a really aggressive tonality in classic rock. EVERY schiit product I have tested actually weakens that aggressive side of the music. For 100 bucks, it is forgivable, but for and asgard, or higher, I am less inclined to recommend schiit.
> 
> Edit: crap...all the schiit owners have united above this post. This is not looking good. Seriously though, for the love of god will someone buy the god darn jolida tube amp and put a resistor box on it. Once you do, you will understand why schiit is bad.


I still love you, though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well it seems you dislike Schiit products for the sound signature they provide, and that's totally fine. I do feel that the Asgard 2 I have has a very slight treble rolloff myself, which smoothens out the top end at the expense of treble sparkle and aggressiveness. However, for my preferences and choice of cans the sound is quite good. Could have gone with a bit more kick to it but at least it doesn't sound grating nor sibilant - things that I now couldn't stand when listening during long sessions.


What you described actually just sounds like the HD 600 sound signature







. The Asgard 2 is relatively bright, actually. It shows with headphones like Beyers or Grados who already have a somewhat 'artificial' highs frequency response. The HD 600 are slightly less 'thumpy' as well (compared to the HD 650).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> My friend had the pair of the Miles Davis Tributes (not trumpets) and a piece of where the strain relief is slid off. They sounded good though, but like the rest of the line up they were VERY warm. That was my first introduction into audiophila and did some research to purchase my Ortofon e-Q7s that very week. Sadly I only use for them 2 days out of the year for the rare plane ride...


Yeah, I've heard the Copper is the go-to version of the Turbines, but I guess I just wish they were better than they are. I have a feeling taking off the relatively 'dense' filter would open them up a great deal. It looks like a pretty tough/thick metal, though. Maybe too tough for an X-acto knife.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So what? It's a low end headset. What do you want us to say? You were already responded to in that thread by the leader of this club. He gave a nice version of the answer I would give you. To put it bluntly, they emit sound and that's just about it.


You should work on respecting people a little better. Outside of this thread, I don't venture much on this subforum, so it makes sense why people post links to relevant threads from time to time.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What you described actually just sounds like the HD 600 sound signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The Asgard 2 is relatively bright, actually. It shows with headphones like Beyers or Grados who already have a somewhat 'artificial' highs frequency response. The HD 600 are slightly less 'thumpy' as well (compared to the HD 650).


Oh really?









Hmm, maybe it is the HD600 I'm hearing and not the Asgard's sound signature. On my SRH840 it's actually pretty dynamic yet still tonally neutral.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, but it's not as demanding as the SR-007/O2.
> 
> I think the next step (from SRM-323S) will be the KGSSHV, and then capstone at either the BHSE or a DIY SRM-T2. Hope things don't run over $5k.


You know.....let me talk to some people over the weekend. I know one of the people who commercially builds the BHSE. I will also talk to a couple of designers who have made some killer ESL amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe it is the HD600 I'm hearing and not the Asgard's sound signature. On my SRH840 it's actually pretty dynamic yet still tonally neutral.


Yeup. If you want to hear the asgards sound signature.

Ath AD900x + Asgard 2 = bleeding ears.









There are headphones that CAN pair with schiit amps in general, but they have to be headphones with really extended mids and bass with steeply rolled off highs. Any pair of headphones that already have sharper highs (K/Q 701/2) just sounds like someone is trying to use a cheese grater on your ear drum.

Most people on this site are pairing schiit amps with slightly darker headphones (in comparison to bright headphones), so most of you think the sound signature overall is neutral. Which is fine, but when you go from something like an asgard to a burson soloist or a synthesis amp, you will just be blown away. (FYI: synthesis is really good, but jolida is the budget runner up







)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, maybe it is the HD600 I'm hearing and not the Asgard's sound signature. On my SRH840 it's actually pretty dynamic yet still tonally neutral.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup. If you want to hear the asgards sound signature.
> 
> Ath AD900x + Asgard 2 = bleeding ears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are headphones that CAN pair with schiit amps in general, but they have to be headphones with really extended mids and bass with steeply rolled off highs. Any pair of headphones that already have sharper highs (K/Q 701/2) just sounds like someone is trying to use a cheese grater on your ear drum.
> 
> Most people on this site are pairing schiit amps with slightly darker headphones (in comparison to bright headphones), so most of you think the sound signature overall is neutral. Which is fine, but when you go from something like an asgard to a burson soloist or a synthesis amp, you will just be blown away. (FYI: synthesis is really good, but jolida is the budget runner up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yup^. Pretty much that. It's the reason the Beyers do exceptionally well with the DT770 LEs. The Grado SR325is however...bleh. A lot of people said it was a good match, but I strongly disagree. That's just my opinion, though.

I'm actually a bit scared to hear the HD 650 on a tube amp. I'm afraid I would like it.


----------



## jjsoviet

The problem with better amps is that they have to be expensive - the Soloist alone is over $400 even when used D:

Well I'm pretty set with the Schiit stack so there's no going back now. Maybe when money allows it and I get to top-tier category I will let these go. For now however, it's a formidable mainstay in my system.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 now comes with the stock LCD-3 pads. I guess I should buy a pair.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 now comes with the stock LCD-3 pads. I guess I should buy a pair.


When I see the meme 'I should buy a boat', I always think of you







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 now comes with the stock LCD-3 pads. I guess I should buy a pair.


I like my vegan pads better


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When I see the meme 'I should buy a boat', I always think of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I haven't bought any HiFi in months.. my hands are shaking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I like my vegan pads better


yeah I know but the LCD-3 pads are thicker.


----------



## bumblebee1980

by the way there is a headphone adaptor for those APPJ amps but I have no idea where to get it. ALO Audio used to sell it.


----------



## pez

Not sure if any of you are dubstep, EDM, etc fans, but Feed Me's new album has a very atmospheric intro so far. New album is titled Calamari Tuesday. Has a Nero style build-up going to it.


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Audeze LCD-2 Rev 2 now comes with the stock LCD-3 pads. I guess I should buy a pair.


What a bargain!

Any hands are trembling since I haven't bought any new gear in months too. At least I can go to a meet in 9 days! Then maybe I start buying expensive cables!


----------



## bumblebee1980

did anybody catch that new Audioquest DAC at RMAF 2013? it looks like the Dragonfly but it's metal and cost $179. I can't find it and it's driving me nuts. maybe it wasn't Audioquest..


----------



## jjsoviet

Boy, I am _extremely_ tempted by the Shure SRH1540. Early impressions rate it as having a slightly warmer tone compared to the 1840, with better bass response as a main differentiator.


----------



## bumblebee1980

or you can buy the HD600/HD650 which do no wrong









and now a word from our sponsor


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> did anybody catch that new Audioquest DAC at RMAF 2013? it looks like the Dragonfly but it's metal and cost $179. I can't find it and it's driving me nuts. maybe it wasn't Audioquest..


You talking about the Geek Out? The one with 2 headphone outs with different loads?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> or you can buy the HD600/HD650 which do no wrong


I already have the HD600 :v

I don't know, the Shure sound signature is pleasing to my ears and if the 1540 proves to be a great can for the price range, I might sell my HD600 and SRH840 for it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> You talking about the Geek Out? The one with 2 headphone outs with different loads?


maybe it was. that Light Harmonic DAC is crazy!


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> maybe it was. that Light Harmonic DAC is crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This:


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I already have the HD600 :v
> 
> I don't know, the Shure sound signature is pleasing to my ears and if the 1540 proves to be a great can for the price range, I might sell my HD600 and SRH840 for it.


you should give Audeze and HiFIMAN headphones a listen to if you haven't already. you can listen to a planar magnetic driver for hours without any ringing or aches! I was a skeptic and happy with my Denon AH-D5000 until I had an opportunity to listen to the Audeze LCD-2








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> This:


thanks for that


----------



## ohhgourami

The Light Harmonic DAC sure catches people's attention. I'd definitely like to demo that, but won't buy one until I spend over 20k on speakers first...


----------



## Nagello

So with the Aune T1 on sale right now wondering if anyone has any experience with it? Looking for something I can use at work with my DT 880s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have limited experience with it. it's well made for the money but one thing holding it back is the older Tenor chip and no optical. the blue led in the tube socket is annoying but I guess some like that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

seriously it's only $120 you can't complain. just buy it


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> seriously it's only $120 you can't complain. just buy it


Those were my thoughts haha.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my friend on another forum just bought one. thanks for that hot deal!

budget elitist rejoice! haha


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have limited experience with it. it's well made for the money but one thing holding it back is the older Tenor chip and no optical. the blue led in the tube socket is annoying but I guess some like that.


I thought you were referring to the Light Harmonic for a second there


----------



## Clockwerk

I am looking to get a nice set of decent headphones and upgrade from my corsair 1500 gaming headphones and figured this would be a good thread to ask. Audio technica m50 are going to be a lightning sale on amazon today. I was initially looking at the ad700, but with the sale I was wondering if the m50 is worth picking up or if I should wait until the November sales roll around and snag a different set. Thanks in advance for any replies


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> I am looking to get a nice set of decent headphones and upgrade from my corsair 1500 gaming headphones and figured this would be a good thread to ask. Audio technica m50 are going to be a lightning sale on amazon today. I was initially looking at the ad700, but with the sale I was wondering if the m50 is worth picking up or if I should wait until the November sales roll around and snag a different set. Thanks in advance for any replies


What will be the deal on the M50?


----------



## Nagello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What will be the deal on the M50?


$99 as far as I'm seeing other places.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockwerk*
> 
> I am looking to get a nice set of decent headphones and upgrade from my corsair 1500 gaming headphones and figured this would be a good thread to ask. Audio technica m50 are going to be a lightning sale on amazon today. I was initially looking at the ad700, but with the sale I was wondering if the m50 is worth picking up or if I should wait until the November sales roll around and snag a different set. Thanks in advance for any replies


People are going to have to know what you plan on using your headphones for and a budget. Out of 100% describe what you will be using them for xx% gaming, xx% movies, xx% movies and what kind of music you like. It will let people help you decide what headphones will be good for your needs. Time of use is important in my opinion as well because in my case if they weren't comfy for a long period of time they weren't worth my money.


----------



## Clockwerk

I will be using them for some gaming and music. Probably about 30/70 or so, usually for a couple hours at a time. I listen to a little bit of everything. Mainly rock and metal, hip hop, a little classic, and some ska. Budget is around $150 at most. I am willing to wait until the November/black friday sales if you guys think I can get a set that would be better for me at that time.


----------



## pez

$100 is a good deal for the M50s, but if you can wait, Black Friday deals might be a little bit better.


----------



## Simca

M50s don't get cheaper than 99 pretty much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Snipe that schiit


----------



## pez

DT 770 LEs are getting some love tonight. A bunch of new dubstep and EDM to listen to....excuse me as I go hibernate.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I just bought my girlfriend on another forum a pair of DT770 Pro 80. had to look on eBay to find a pair


----------



## 2slick4u

I'm just wondering would this be a awesome amp (SCHIIT LYR) to power my HE-500? or can I use something a little cheaper? any good suggestions?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I'm just wondering would this be a awesome amp (SCHIIT LYR) to power my HE-500? or can I use something a little cheaper? any good suggestions?


Seems like Emotiva mini-x a100 or Topping TP60 are good choices. Good clean SS amps make orthos shine the best.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I hate Class T Amps get the Emotiva if you want to go down that route









there is a thread at Head-Fi

http://www.head-fi.org/t/629352/he-500-lcd2-d5000-dt770-sr80-on-a-speaker-amp-emotiva-mini-x-a-100-project/1980


----------



## 2slick4u

Thanks for the suggestions, do you happen to know where I can find the Emotiva?


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're welcome. you can order it direct.

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/a100


----------



## 2slick4u

Thanks, also for connection wise, my he-500 comes with the silver cables with the TRS connection, how would I be connecting this to the Emotiva? I looked at the connections on the back I don't see the TRS connection? or maybe I'm blind lol..


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you're welcome. you can order it direct.
> 
> http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/amplifiers/products/a100


I'm from Canada, I was trying to use the shipping calculator and it doesnt seem to have Canada, is only US for shipping?


----------



## bumblebee1980

you need to order a custom cable terminated in 4 banana plugs. look through the thread on Head-Fi there should be some websites mentioned.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you need to order a custom cable terminated in 4 banana plugs. look through the thread on Head-Fi there should be some websites mentioned.


Thanks a bunch man







its great to have you guys here for suggestions!


----------



## deafboy

So I have had my HD428s and HD280s for a while, but bought some HD595s and an FiiO E6 a couple days ago for a great price. Looking forward to trying them out. Definitely no where near the same level as most of you, but I am pretty excited.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Emotiva should ship to Canada. there is a used unit on Canuckaudiomart for $175.. it's used but you wouldn't have to go through customs or pay taxes

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649085352-emotiva_minix/

shoot the seller a message.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is there such thing as portable tube amp? My PFE232 are really begging for some midrange tube love.


----------



## bumblebee1980

ALO Audio has one

http://www.aloaudio.com/the-continental-v3

there are a couple cheap chinese ones

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Rechargeable-HiFi-Tube-value-vacuum-headphone-amplifier-amp-battery-SIL-/110925530276?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item19d3ad44a4


----------



## bumblebee1980

Elekit makes one too.

http://www.elekit.co.jp/material/english_product_html/TU-HP01.php


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nice! Will be looking at those in the future. Got to save up again for a custom tube amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

must resist!

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649087425-darkvoice_336se_upgrade_caps_nos_tubes_included/


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Emotiva should ship to Canada. there is a used unit on Canuckaudiomart for $175.. it's used but you wouldn't have to go through customs or pay taxes
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649085352-emotiva_minix/
> 
> shoot the seller a message.


Thanks I gave them a pm about it


----------



## 2slick4u

I was looking at those Elekit and ALO Audio's but Emotiva would probably be a better choice for my headphones?


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're welcome.

the engineer behind Darkvoice amplifiers gives Jack a run for his money. it's an OTL Amp so it pairs well with high impedance dynamics like Beyer and Sennheiser. planar magnetic headphones need more current.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> I was looking at those Elekit and ALO Audio's but Emotiva would probably be a better choice for my headphones?


definitely.


----------



## 2slick4u

The seller is from ON, CA which is awesome I think I will definitely take that. Even tho the sound coming from STX is not too bad but of course I've been looking at reviews and they say a good amp would drive better sound out of the he-500s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeap. just keep in mind it only cost $175. the Schiit Lyr is $449. you can drive speakers with it too


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2slick4u*
> 
> Thanks, also for connection wise, my he-500 comes with the silver cables with the TRS connection, how would I be connecting this to the Emotiva? I looked at the connections on the back I don't see the TRS connection? or maybe I'm blind lol..


Is your HE-500 not terminated with 4 pin XLR? I'll be making an adapter that is 4pin XLR to bananas. PM me if you want more info and pricing.


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> yeap. just keep in mind it only cost $175. the Schiit Lyr is $449. you can drive speakers with it too


Yeah a big price difference







I heard the LYR are pretty good amp as well~


----------



## 2slick4u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> Is your HE-500 not terminated with 4 pin XLR? I'll be making an adapter that is 4pin XLR to bananas. PM me if you want more info and pricing.


Unfortunately it's not. It has TRS connection which I have hooked up to my STX. I will definitely pm you when I get a amp!


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there such thing as portable tube amp? My PFE232 are really begging for some midrange tube love.


Most tube amps are going to have >10 ohm output impedance


----------



## bumblebee1980

probably. I think all of these portable tube amps are hybrid designs.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is there such thing as portable tube amp? My PFE232 are really begging for some midrange tube love.
> 
> 
> 
> Most tube amps are going to have >10 ohm output impedance
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> probably. I think all of these portable tube amps are hybrid designs.


Hm? They're probably hybrids, which means the output impedance needn't be high or anything close to 10 ohms if you wanted. The output electronics would be solid state for most hybrids.

I think quiescent draw and/or weight would be off the charts (for a portable) if you tried making it tube drive or transformer coupled.


----------



## bumblebee1980

"oww daddy why does it burn?"


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I ended up buying a used Asgard 1 today, I'll be interested to see how it stacks up in comparison to my Sansui


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes!


----------



## Simca




----------



## Art Vanelay

So I finally got some money and was thinking of buying a pair of Sennheiser HD-600s. I'm probably going to see if I can find a pair used.

What amps would you guys suggest to go with those? I'd prefer to pay around $100 or less.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> So I finally got some money and was thinking of buying a pair of Sennheiser HD-600s. I'm probably going to see if I can find a pair used.
> 
> What amps would you guys suggest to go with those? I'd prefer to pay around $100 or less.


$100? buy a OTL. Darkvoice is probably the cheapest option.


----------



## bumblebee1980

La Figaro or Darkvoice amplifiers are really nice. my only real complaint are the stock caps. the point to point wiring with 99% solid silver is how they did it in the 1920's


----------



## Art Vanelay

Where would I buy one of these amps? I can't seem to find anything that's actually at a price that I can afford.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you won't find these amplifiers for any less than $250. there are some used HD600 and HD650 for $350-400 on Canuckaudiomart.


----------



## pez

For under $100, you're looking at the Magni or ODAC. There's a couple more I can't think of right now. Magni should do well with the HD 600s, though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For under $100, you're looking at the Magni or ODAC. There's a couple more I can't think of right now. Magni should do well with the HD 600s, though.


I think you are referring to O2. ODAC is just a DAC. There is the O2+ODAC combo though.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For under $100, you're looking at the Magni or ODAC.


You mean O2, which you can check out at JDS Labs or Mayflower Electronics

edit: beat me to it


----------



## bumblebee1980

I still think a tube amplifier is the way to go. the corvette diy kit gave my HD600 a tonality to it I found more pleasing than the Bryston. save your pennies!


----------



## bumblebee1980

what about the Bravo Audio Ocean? it's only $130 which is what you will pay to have a Schiit Magni shipped to Canada.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=16_1110&item_id=053591


----------



## Simca

La Figaro 336SE was on sale for ~$250.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> The Ocean does mids better in my humble opinion. Whilst it does not have the EQ options of the V3 it has more sparkle across the range without losing any of the weight at the bottom. The clarity in the vocal presentations are excellent at this price point and makes the FiiO E9/E7 sq sound positively grainy and arid. The Ocean of course sports the 12AU7 tube and if one remembers Don's review on the V1 and V2 he felt this was the superior tube if mids and vocal are important to you. Don't get me wrong, the v3 is not an inferior amp to the Ocean - it just appeals more to bassheads even with the passive EQ. The Ocean for me is the more flexible amp, be it rock, dance or vocal it handles with more assurance. Its still a tube warm and liquid amp and doesn't quite have the edge and clarity at the top end like many more refined tube amps but at $110 you shouldn't complain too much because at this price point there is nothing tube wise that can touch it.


Quote:


> I am using a Bravo Audio Ocean class A tube amp with my Senn HD600 and I am quite happy with the sound. I also had a FiiO E17 but that didn't really cut it for me.


Quote:


> I have tried many an amps with Senn HD 650. My go to amp for this pair of cans is Nuforce Icon HDP. Before I settled down with this], I used to love the pairing with FiiO E7. Even before that I used to play it with Little Dot Mk II. All three of these are a good match for HD 650, depending on what is the preference, you can live with either of these.


edit: review and opinions


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you are referring to O2. ODAC is just a DAC. There is the O2+ODAC combo though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> You mean O2, which you can check out at JDS Labs or Mayflower Electronics
> 
> edit: beat me to it


Yeah...that's it. I've been letting myself be trolled so much in the Apple thread that I just threw the post together. I wasn't sure I even named Magni or Modi as the amp. *sigh*


----------



## rcoolb2002

So most importantly, my X1's still sound great.









but..

This stupid Fiio e17/e09k freezes up after about an hour of inactivity. Also if I stop listening to anything for a little while I can start to hear crackling and popping through the headphones unless I power off the stack and back on. Any ideas? I didnt notice this behavior nearly as much before windows 8.1.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes!


So even listening to these out of my Note 2, they're the most resolving headphones that have ever graced my ears*. I can't wait to plug into the iNova and maybe compare them to the SR-009 when I get the chance.

*Coming straight from the HE60, which was already a step up from the HD 800. Judging by resolution of things in a track I hadn't heard from the headphone prior.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So even listening to these out of my Note 2, they're the most resolving headphones that have ever graced my ears*. I can't wait to plug into the iNova and maybe compare them to the SR-009 when I get the chance.
> 
> *Coming straight from the HE60, which was already a step up from the HD 800. Judging by resolution of things in a track I hadn't heard from the headphone prior.


Since you mention the Note 2, I'm curious to ask you and others...

I might be upgrading my phone soon, and the top contenders are the LG G2 and Note 3. Both have 24/192 playback. Is this actually going to make a discernible difference at all? Obviously your music would need to be 24/192, but will there actually be a quality upgrade, or is it just a gimmicky thing? I'm not even sure what phones normally have via headphone out.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: review and opinions


That thing looks pretty good.

Any other opinions on it vs the O2 amp?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So even listening to these out of my Note 2, they're the most resolving headphones that have ever graced my ears*. I can't wait to plug into the iNova and maybe compare them to the SR-009 when I get the chance.
> 
> *Coming straight from the HE60, which was already a step up from the HD 800. Judging by resolution of things in a track I hadn't heard from the headphone prior.
> 
> 
> 
> Since you mention the Note 2, I'm curious to ask you and others...
> 
> I might be upgrading my phone soon, and the top contenders are the LG G2 and Note 3. Both have 24/192 playback. Is this actually going to make a discernible difference at all? Obviously your music would need to be 24/192, but will there actually be a quality upgrade, or is it just a gimmicky thing? I'm not even sure what phones normally have via headphone out.
Click to expand...

Most phones and unspecified devices do up to 16/48. 24/192 might help you out on some rare recording if you're listening really closely on headphones in a really quiet environment. Also possibly to avoid suboptimal on-the-fly sample rate conversion if you somehow are storing 88.2 / 96 / 192 kHz files on your phone and play those files natively.

Seems like a waste for portable use. How about everybody not master things like crap instead? And maybe some dynamic range?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How about everybody not master things like crap instead? And maybe some dynamic range?


Hear hear


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Most phones and unspecified devices do up to 16/48. 24/192 might help you out on some rare recording if you're listening really closely on headphones in a really quiet environment. Also possibly to avoid suboptimal on-the-fly sample rate conversion if you somehow are storing 88.2 / 96 / 192 kHz files on your phone and play those files natively.
> 
> Seems like a waste for portable use. How about everybody not master things like crap instead? And maybe some dynamic range?


I definitely agree with that last statement. I was curious, though. A lot of Android phones have a bigger problem in shielding and separating components properly, so I'm hoping between the two, one of them isn't that way. it's sad that something so 'minor' to others could be a deciding factor.


----------



## mikeaj

You're right. There's also the question of whether a device can deliver more than 16-bit audio performance, which I forgot to mention. Quite possibly, they both can't anyway. (Some phones are close to that level of performance I think. iPhone 5 was, based on things I've seen, for example.)

It's a tough environment with tough constraints to be delivering good audio quality when packed in next to the digital electronics and radios and needing low board footprint, power draw, and cost for the audio stuff.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> You're right. There's also the question of whether a device can deliver more than 16-bit audio performance, which I forgot to mention. Quite possibly, they both can't anyway. (Some phones are close to that level of performance I think. iPhone 5 was, based on things I've seen, for example.)
> 
> It's a tough environment with tough constraints to be delivering good audio quality when packed in next to the digital electronics and radios and needing low board footprint, power draw, and cost for the audio stuff.


Yeah, I have an iPhone 5, and Ill be keeping it while I upgrade just for this reason, but I don't want to waste money, or renew a contract for a phone that just doesn't perform how it *should*. I'm looking at you VZW GNex.

I'm very happy to use headphone out of my iPhone or other devices, but it's one of those things I tend to be anal about. The Nexus 7 (first gen) has one of the worst I've heard to date :/.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Waiting for my replacement audio jack for Galaxy S1 phone. Stupid thing died from getting too much dirt inside it...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How about everybody not master things like crap instead? And maybe some dynamic range?
> 
> 
> 
> Hear hear
Click to expand...

much offense, very insult

pretty much why i listen to deadmau5's music a lot.


----------



## pez

Most known EDM and dubstep artists know how to master an album...hell it's hard to badly master that kinda music.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Most known EDM and dubstep artists know how to master an album...hell it's hard to badly master that kinda music.


Most don't actually. Loudness war is ever present.


----------



## pez

Well I guess I have different artists in mind. I dont seem to have the same problem lol.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I guess I have different artists in mind. I dont seem to have the same problem lol.


Bad mastering/mixing: Skrillex, rusko, borgore, steve angello. delta heavy, any pop-edm music,

Good mastering/mixing: deadmau5, Eekkoo, Blackmill (mixing more so), Max Cooper, and Mairon and Zedd deserves honorable mentions.

There's TONS I am leaving out, but that's what I could briefly say off of the top of my head in terms of electronic music.


----------



## pez

Skrillex I can tell has gone down, but for the time being, I'm just happy he hasn't done that 'added distortion iz coolz bro' stuff.

The last Rusko album I purchased, Songs, sounded good to my ears, but I didn't buy it in lossless either.

Borgore seems hit or miss, but the All Stars Volume 2 actually turned out good.

I bought one Delta Heavy album (again not lossless :-/) after hearing them live and was fairly happy with the sound. Loudness doesn't bother me so much as distortion does, and thankfully I haven't come across it on that album (Down The Rabbit Hole). Looks like I have the Empire EP, too, but don't remember so much the sound.

You are very right about Zedd, though. There is an obvious difference in the quality of that album (Clarity) and the others I've been talking about. Quite an amazing album. I was very happy with the quality of Nero's Welcome Reality album, too.

I don't listen to much deadmau5 as a lot of his music to me sounds like 'Ableton Live did it' for him. I'm not so huge on a lot of the mainstream EDM, but it's also usually not my type of music. I can see how it'd be very enjoyable in the right setting, but outside of that, most would just be monotonous to me.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Nero and Savant both also deserve some credit for great production in the EDM world


----------



## pez

You know, I recently came across Savant, and he's one of those artists I'm so confused that I didn't find before. Some of his tracks honestly (IMO) stomp over some Skrillex' best tracks.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hah I felt exactly the same when I first heard his stuff a couple of months ago when a coworker suggested him. I don't understand how such a good producer with so many killer tracks has kept his name out of the mainstream consciousness.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Nero and Savant both also deserve some credit for great production in the EDM world


I'm so surprised Savant isn't bigger. I came across him about a year ago and the quality of his tracks are amazing, not just that but he generally puts out 3 or more albums a year.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hah I felt exactly the same when I first heard his stuff a couple of months ago when a coworker suggested him. I don't understand how such a good producer with so many killer tracks has kept his name out of the mainstream consciousness.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> I'm so surprised Savant isn't bigger. I came across him about a year ago and the quality of his tracks are amazing, not just that but he generally puts out 3 or more albums a year.


I whole-heartedly agree. Spotify Discovery is actually the reason I found him







. His Wiki bio is a pretty interesting read, too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh right the cat video I posted


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Skrillex I can tell has gone down, but for the time being, I'm just happy he hasn't done that 'added distortion iz coolz bro' stuff.
> 
> The last Rusko album I purchased, Songs, sounded good to my ears, but I didn't buy it in lossless either.
> 
> Borgore seems hit or miss, but the All Stars Volume 2 actually turned out good.
> 
> I bought one Delta Heavy album (again not lossless :-/) after hearing them live and was fairly happy with the sound. Loudness doesn't bother me so much as distortion does, and thankfully I haven't come across it on that album (Down The Rabbit Hole). Looks like I have the Empire EP, too, but don't remember so much the sound.
> 
> You are very right about Zedd, though. There is an obvious difference in the quality of that album (Clarity) and the others I've been talking about. Quite an amazing album. I was very happy with the quality of Nero's Welcome Reality album, too.
> 
> I don't listen to much deadmau5 as a lot of his music to me sounds like 'Ableton Live did it' for him. I'm not so huge on a lot of the mainstream EDM, but it's also usually not my type of music. I can see how it'd be very enjoyable in the right setting, but outside of that, most would just be monotonous to me.


deadmau5 uses a tons of analog stuff in his production, and you can hear the difference a lot of times (especially comps).

Also his mixing/mastering skills are really good, if you can get a hold of SuckFest9001 in .wav (he gave it out for free awhile back), it's one of the best mastered kicks I have heard in a while.
Things like Creep 2k13, Unicomp, Avaritia, Suckfest9001, any of his recent songs (ie when he got new Genelec 1035Bs) you can really hear the difference.

Also Zedd didn't know until recently that you sidechain claps/percussion lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is the video in question. I posted it when it had 40,000 views.. now look at it!


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## jjsoviet

http://www.headfonia.com/tokyo-headphone-festival-2013-autumn/4/

_The 1540 sounds like a bigger, fuller version of the 1840, almost HD650 like. The bass is full bodied, though less tight and less impactful than the 650, is still pretty punchy. The midrange is very sweet and has a nice bloom that's outright better than the HD650′s midrange. Treble is relaxed._

Oh man, this is very tempting.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh right the cat video I posted


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this is the video in question. I posted it when it had 40,000 views.. now look at it!


What's weird is I remember watching the video. I remember liking the song then, but have no idea why I didn't pursue it. Hmm...maybe it's because he wasn't on Spotify at the time. I admit I'm lazy :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> deadmau5 uses a tons of analog stuff in his production, and you can hear the difference a lot of times (especially comps).
> 
> Also his mixing/mastering skills are really good, if you can get a hold of SuckFest9001 in .wav (he gave it out for free awhile back), it's one of the best mastered kicks I have heard in a while.
> Things like Creep 2k13, Unicomp, Avaritia, Suckfest9001, any of his recent songs (ie when he got new Genelec 1035Bs) you can really hear the difference.
> 
> Also Zedd didn't know until recently that you sidechain claps/percussion lol


Definitely going to check it out.

The deadmau5 and Zedd coffee run video has got to be one of the best, and most entertaining videos I've watched on YouTube. I didn't even expect to sit through the whole thing, and really only did so because of Zedd. I gained a new respect for deadmau5 from that. That's for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/tokyo-headphone-festival-2013-autumn/4/
> 
> _The 1540 sounds like a bigger, fuller version of the 1840, almost HD650 like. The bass is full bodied, though less tight and less impactful than the 650, is still pretty punchy. The midrange is very sweet and has a nice bloom that's outright better than the HD650′s midrange. Treble is relaxed._
> 
> Oh man, this is very tempting.


From that description, it sounds like he's describing the HD 600 with a tamed top-end. Or, the HD 650 with a tamed bottom end, have you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wanted to share this deal with you guys!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SanDisk-SDMX18R-Sansa-Clip-4GB-MP3-Player/281038558060?pt=Other_MP3_Players&hash=item416f34136c


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/tokyo-headphone-festival-2013-autumn/4/
> 
> _The 1540 sounds like a bigger, fuller version of the 1840, almost HD650 like. The bass is full bodied, though less tight and less impactful than the 650, is still pretty punchy. The midrange is very sweet and has a nice bloom that's outright better than the HD650′s midrange. Treble is relaxed._
> 
> Oh man, this is very tempting.


those Sennheiser acoustic engineers really knew what they were doing.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So the HD598s have dipped under $200 new on Amazon in case anybody has been wanting a pair
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphones-Burl-Wood-Accents/dp/B0042A8CW2

Also, anyone tried the Philips Fidelio X1s? They are so good looking that I want them to also sound good haha


----------



## phillyd

Anyone want to suggest some of Nero, and Savant's best tracks?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So the HD598s have dipped under $200 new on Amazon in case anybody has been wanting a pair
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphones-Burl-Wood-Accents/dp/B0042A8CW2
> 
> Also, anyone tried the Philips Fidelio X1s? They are so good looking that I want them to also sound good haha


no but Tyll said the cable needs to be replaced. ear pads can't be replaced. the bass is loose and the highs are grainy. he also recommended the HD600 over them. real hard to beat those Sennheisers


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone want to suggest some of Nero, and Savant's best tracks?


For Savant his latest album is fantastic, it's called Cult. As for Nero, Promises is of course one hell of a track, I personally like Crush on You, and Without You is another good one. Oh and both the Savant album and the Nero tracks are on Spotify


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone want to suggest some of Nero, and Savant's best tracks?


I honestly think the entire Welcome Reality (Nero) album is fantastic. It's an album that you can take a few tracks from individually and thoroughly enjoy, yet you can also listen to the whole thing from start to finish and it provides the listener with an atmosphere. It might seem like a weird proposition as some of the tracks seem wildly different from each other, but they made the album flow so well together.

There are tracks on there with really intense drops, and there are tracks on there that are more ambient. Some even seem passable at first, but after the second and third play-through, they come to light for the listener as a piece to the grand scheme of things.

Overall, the album is 'dark'. The general tone to the music has a really deep and dark (maybe dense) feeling to it, and feels almost mischievous. If you're tired of me rambling about the album, and have no desire to listen to the entire thing, however, here are my handpicked favorite tracks:

Doomsday (might recognize from Borderlands 2 promo)
Me and You
Crush on You
Must be the Feeling
Promises

Additionally:
Promises (Skrillex Remix) - an amazing remix that still lets you appreciate the original track

There is a texture to the whole album that loves headphones that accentuate bass with not only impact, but detail. This album sounds great on both my HD 650 and DT 770 LE for different reasons and reveal to you that the better the headphones you have, the more you can appreciate it as the masterpiece it is.

And now that I'm done being a fangirl about it.

For Savant, my two favorite tracks are Wildstyle (the one featured in the Kitten video Bee posted) and Bad Baws. It seems that you can easily find a very likable track on any of Savant's albums, though.


----------



## jjsoviet

I agree, the entire Welcome Reality album is great. I personally love _Doomsday_ and _Fugue State_ due to their hard-hitting bass tones that really shake up my cans.

The album overall has incredible bass depth, texture and definition that it has become my go-to for testing bass response on any equipment. It's simply that good.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks guys


----------



## Simca

Skrillex is crap IMO. But I see a lot of you like him. IMO what he makes are a compilation of noises rather than music.

I also don't like Shure's. They have no life to them for me and music just sounds dead and boring. Not just neutral..dead and boring.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I agree, the entire Welcome Reality album is great. I personally love _Doomsday_ and _Fugue State_ due to their hard-hitting bass tones that really shake up my cans.
> 
> The album overall has incredible bass depth, texture and definition that it has become my go-to for testing bass response on any equipment. It's simply that good.


Yep, TL;DR







for my post







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Skrillex is crap *IMO*. But I see a lot of you like him. IMO what he makes are a compilation of noises rather than music.
> 
> I also don't like Shure's. They have no life to them for me and music just sounds dead and boring. Not just neutral..dead and boring.


'Nuff said.


----------



## jellybeans69

Shure's mhhh , some of mid range shures just cuts my ears like razor each time i hear a song with some highs. Plus those few i've tried were rather uncomfortable for me to wear.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Skrillex is crap IMO. But I see a lot of you like him. IMO what he makes are a compilation of noises rather than music.


I'll second that. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'll second that. Couldn't have said it better myself.


I would imagine that a fair proportion of members (myself included) share the sentiment but were unwilling to broach the opinion.

What is Shure?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I would imagine that a fair proportion of members (myself included) share the sentiment but were unwilling to broach the opinion.
> 
> *What is Shure?*


Answer = crap

5 points to me for the correct answer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Skrillex is crap IMO. But I see a lot of you like him. IMO what he makes are a compilation of noises rather than music.
> 
> I also don't like Shure's. They have no life to them for me and music just sounds dead and boring. Not just neutral..dead and boring.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'll second that. Couldn't have said it better myself.


Anything where a computer is the main instrument is crap.

What ever happened to stomp? They were like the original straight skrillex (within the context of making random noises).....and the Blue Man Group...................................and everything?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Answer = crap
> 
> 5 points to me for the correct answer.


But I love the SRH840


----------



## Alex132

"anything with a computer is crap" is a lie, a crap-ton goes into production and it is completely border-line ******ed to invalidate an entire broad spectrum of music because you have personal beliefs against electronic music.

And Skrillex's mastering/mixing is really bad, apart from Scary Monster And Nice Sprites. But he didn't master/mix that so yea.

But most of brostep/dubstep is badly done anyways.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Anything where a computer is the main instrument is crap.


Go listen to Cross by Justice, I can almost guarantee you will change your mind









On a different subject, I got some new amps today!



The Bravo is better than expected, has a nice warm sound to it. It'll head off to work with me tomorrow to join the Tracks Ultras

The Asgard 1 has been interesting, at first I thought I didn't like it as I was getting lots of hums and crackles, but then I tried it with some 320kbps mp3s and realized it's the first amp I've used that really picks up on the sound quality of the track. Now I'm in love with the thing







may be time to re-sub to spotify premium


----------



## pez

When did this become "judge other member's taste' kinda day. Because I totally walk around and criticize people for stuff I don't like either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When did this become "judge other member's taste' kinda day. Because I totally walk around and criticize people for stuff I don't like either.


No body said "person XYZ is stupid for liking ABC" did they? No? So no one is judging people, we are judging the music. You can say you hate music I like and we can all still get along.

Being politically correct and holding back your beliefs opinions and ideas is simply boring IMO.

Simply put, I simply don't like the idea that someone can make music simply by having a basic understanding of music theory and a computer. It detracts from the hard work and effort that someone has to go through to learn how to play and instrument, and play it so well that they become successful.

Not to droll on, but when I was in china with a student group, the local town's dance school decided to put on an honorary show for us. IDK if any of you know what a dance school in china is like, but it is not dance for fun. It is dance for the sake of retelling a story, and in this case it was the story of the history of the region. The dance is extremely precise and no errors are tolerated. Of course there is a song that goes with it that tells the story and the dancers essentially act out the story. Hopefully you get the picture.

Well..... guess what happened next....

The guide said "let's repay the favor". As I begged with them to not ruin such an experience, they all decided to sing the song from the end of the movie we saw the night before.... Yeup, it was twist and shout from Ferris Beullers day off.

So here we have two juxtaposed forms of music. One was a century old rendition of the history of the land, and the other came from a Beatles song....which didn't even originate in our own country.

The shame that I felt for my group (I abstained from the dance) was unbearable. You can not follow that kind of act with that kind of crap. I even like the Beatles, and I knew that it was a terrible idea. As I figured we were kicked out of the school by a woman screaming a lot of things. I do not know a lot of Chinese, but the one word I do know is the f word and she said it a lot.

I don't like electronic music because it is a sign of the continuing degradation of music.

What was once and art used to keep history, tell stories, and show pride in one's heritage turned into classical music which turned into opera, and so on and so on until it turned into rock and roll, rap, hip hop, and much more.

Every time music has evolved, it has gotten more and more detached from being a celebration of human life and culture and has turned into songs about how Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber love various women. Electronic music is sad because has almost completely removed the human element from music all together. The music now lack soul and passion.

I am sorry, but I simply do not think it is fair to music as a whole to compare this



to this



And call them both music.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No body said "person XYZ is stupid for liking ABC" did they? No? So no one is judging people, we are judging the music. You can say you hate music I like and we can all still get along.
> 
> Being politically correct and holding back your beliefs opinions and ideas is simply boring IMO.
> 
> Simply put, I simply don't like the idea that someone can make music simply by having a basic understanding of music theory and a computer. It detracts from the hard work and effort that someone has to go through to learn how to play and instrument, and play it so well that they become successful.
> 
> Not to droll on, but when I was in china with a student group, the local town's dance school decided to put on an honorary show for us. IDK if any of you know what a dance school in china is like, but it is not dance for fun. It is dance for the sake of retelling a story, and in this case it was the story of the history of the region. The dance is extremely precise and no errors are tolerated. Of course there is a song that goes with it that tells the story and the dancers essentially act out the story. Hopefully you get the picture.
> 
> Well..... guess what happened next....
> 
> The guide said "let's repay the favor". As I begged with them to not ruin such an experience, they all decided to sing the song from the end of the movie we saw the night before.... Yeup, it was twist and shout from Ferris Beullers day off.
> 
> So here we have two juxtaposed forms of music. One was a century old rendition of the history of the land, and the other came from a Beatles song....which didn't even originate in our own country.
> 
> The shame that I felt for my group (I abstained from the dance) was unbearable. You can not follow that kind of act with that kind of crap. I even like the Beatles, and I knew that it was a terrible idea. As I figured we were kicked out of the school by a woman screaming a lot of things. I do not know a lot of Chinese, but the one word I do know is the f word and she said it a lot.
> 
> I don't like electronic music because it is a sign of the continuing degradation of music.
> 
> What was once and art used to keep history, tell stories, and show pride in one's heritage turned into classical music which turned into opera, and so on and so on until it turned into rock and roll, rap, hip hop, and much more.
> 
> Every time music has evolved, it has gotten more and more detached from being a celebration of human life and culture and has turned into songs about how Lil Wayne and Justin Bieber love various women. Electronic music is sad because has almost completely removed the human element from music all together. The music now lack soul and passion.
> 
> I am sorry, but I simply do not think it is fair to music as a whole to compare this
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> And call them both music.


If you think electronic music doesn't have soul or passion then you know nothing about electronic music or artists. People pour themselves into their electronic work just as much as any other person who plays in a band.

And yeah, pop music has always been fairly shallow. That's the point. It's supposed to be catchy, accessible, and easy to relate to.

And I'm not seeing the point of your pictures. What are you trying to compare between them, exactly?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Not to mention decent electronic music typically requires serious skill at piano and at several percussion setups including set, timpani, wood block, etc...at a bare minimum

Furthermore there's also the skill and concentration required for something like live mixing, not every electronic artist gets on stage and pushes play




and many who do just push play then play instruments right alongside their pc recorded sections




I see where you are coming from but clearly you aren't looking at any decent electronic artists


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> If you think electronic music doesn't have soul or passion then you know nothing about electronic music or artists. People pour themselves into their electronic work just as much as any other person who plays in a band.
> 
> And yeah, pop music has always been fairly shallow. That's the point. It's supposed to be catchy, accessible, and easy to relate to.
> 
> And I'm not seeing the point of your pictures. What are you trying to compare between them, exactly?


A PC and woodstock.

Digital vs humanistic


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A PC and woodstock.
> 
> Digital vs humanistic


So why can't music be made on a PC, and why is "humanistic" better than digital?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A PC and woodstock.
> 
> Digital vs humanistic


I would also like to mention that Skrillex (AKA Sonny Moore) sang, played guitar and keyboard in a band (From First to Last) before he had to have surgery did to where he couldn't sing anymore. So he's not some random, clueless kid with a keyboard making noise.


----------



## newt111

I miss the days when we had real music, before electric instruments. Back before bands like Led Zepplin and The Beatles came a long and ruined it all.









The issue isn't that electronic music has no soul, it's that popular music has no soul.

A pc is just another instrument used to express yourself. Some people just have nothing worthwhile to express (skrillex etc)

It is the ultimate liberator. You have an idea and you can make it happen. It's no different than a composer from the 1800's writing a song, and having an orchestra playing it. Now the pc is the orchestra

Here's a guy with more than a basic understanding of music theory.


----------



## mikeaj

Let's not confuse or conflate music composition with music performance.

Fully synthesized music takes the performance aspect away, but denigrating the composers for that is disingenuous at best. In a sense, all this gives the composer even more influence on how the music sounds. Without performers, they shoulder the entire burden of the interpretation. Going with electronic elements allows for a tonal palette not available with real-world instruments, very precise rhythm beyond even world-class musicians, and perfect control over dynamics, articulation, and whatever you please. Real pianos can't get louder once the notes are struck. Real performers need to breathe every now and then. They have limits. Playing within some limits has a charm of its own, but let's not be assigning marks of inferiority for being on one side or another.

The barrier for entry for composition is lower when you don't have to find performers. Isn't that a good thing? (well, aside from allowing amateurs to run amok) You still need skills and a whole lot more creative talent-and more than just a little knowledge of music theory-to create something good, no matter how the music is performed.

Okay, now in practice, the deal with plenty of the examples of various electronic music genres is a lack of creativity and skill, low ambition, mass-music / pop music techniques, nothing special offered. Popular music usually isn't trying to be deep and insightful, or even all that good, but that's not really a comment on whether or not it has a place (it does).

You know, all that said, have you heard any music with both live performers and synthesized elements? I've both been in the audience and on the stage performing for a few things like that.


----------



## Alex132

Or deadmau5 playing piano, singing, guitar, bass, etc.
His knowledge of music is mind-blowing... like his analog synth understanding and why/how/when/where/what to do is really good.

And sure, I agree with you SOME electronic music is soulless and dumb (a lot of trap, pop-edm, etc). But that can be true of almost any over-arching genre! Rock has the (more so in the 90s-2000s) problem, as well as hip-hop or anything else.

Just because a song does not have vocals, standard guitar, drumset, bass and whatnot does not mean it can convey emotions or a story. See: orchestral/classical music.


----------



## IBooNI

While you guys argue over music, I would like to jump in and join the club. I recently picked up a sennheiser hd650 headphone currently being powered by my xonar essence st soundcard. I have read that it requires decent amplification, would I benefit from getting a dedicated headphone amp? Would I gain sound quality? I have read conflicting things, saying that my soundcard should be enough to drive these, and also that I will notice better sound quality with a dedicated headphone amp over my soundcard. Anyone have an opinion on this? Another option would be to change the op amps in my soundcard which I also have heard conflicting things about, like how much they would actually effect the sound quality.


----------



## mikeaj

Nice, HD 650.

As for the questions, you get the usual responses and same rehashed arguments. Going by the usual benchmarks of audio quality, the electric signal delivered by an Essence ST to headphones like that (in the absence of really bad nasties coming in from the host computer) should be very high fidelity. There is enough power available to cause hearing damage very quickly.

As for the op amp swaps, generally miniscule differences when looking at the electronics performance unless you choose something that's worse than stock. The bottlenecks are more the headphone output and I guess maybe the D/A there (the whole system and computer considered). i.e. they let you swap the stuff that doesn't matter as much.

People report hearing different things and have different opinions sometimes, so take all this as you will.

Depends what you're looking for too. Some people don't want a straight-in straight-out experience. Personally, I'd rather just get whatever allows me to focus on listening to music and not listening to gear. I'd just say to enjoy and ignore what people are saying, mostly.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> While you guys argue over music, I would like to jump in and join the club. I recently picked up a sennheiser hd650 headphone currently being powered by my xonar essence st soundcard. I have read that it requires decent amplification, would I benefit from getting a dedicated headphone amp? Would I gain sound quality? I have read conflicting things, saying that my soundcard should be enough to drive these, and also that I will notice better sound quality with a dedicated headphone amp over my soundcard. Anyone have an opinion on this? Another option would be to change the op amps in my soundcard which I also have heard conflicting things about, like how much they would actually effect the sound quality.


every week I read a comment about the Schiit Magni or Aune T1 sounding better than the Titanium HD or Essence STX. if these budget products are really this good I hope people stop buying sound cards.

OTL amplifiers are the most popular to drive the HD600/HD650. La Figaro 336/339, Woo Audio WA3, Bottlehead Crack. you can probably throw the Schiit Lyr in too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

anakchan posted a nice picture today

mommy's babies


----------



## RatPatrol01

Oh man I am absolutely loving this little Bravo amp with the Tracks Ultras, brightening the workday considerably







they sound great for both being products general audiophiles frown upon lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Let's not confuse or conflate music composition with music performance.
> 
> Fully synthesized music takes the performance aspect away, but denigrating the composers for that is disingenuous at best. In a sense, all this gives the composer even more influence on how the music sounds. Without performers, they shoulder the entire burden of the interpretation. Going with electronic elements allows for a tonal palette not available with real-world instruments, very precise rhythm beyond even world-class musicians, and perfect control over dynamics, articulation, and whatever you please. Real pianos can't get louder once the notes are struck. Real performers need to breathe every now and then. They have limits. Playing within some limits has a charm of its own, but let's not be assigning marks of inferiority for being on one side or another.
> 
> The barrier for entry for composition is lower when you don't have to find performers. Isn't that a good thing? (well, aside from allowing amateurs to run amok) You still need skills and a whole lot more creative talent-and more than just a little knowledge of music theory-to create something good, no matter how the music is performed.
> 
> Okay, now in practice, the deal with plenty of the examples of various electronic music genres is a lack of creativity and skill, low ambition, mass-music / pop music techniques, nothing special offered. Popular music usually isn't trying to be deep and insightful, or even all that good, but that's not really a comment on whether or not it has a place (it does).
> 
> You know, all that said, have you heard any music with both live performers and synthesized elements? I've both been in the audience and on the stage performing for a few things like that.


Having been to both hardcore shows and 'dubstep' shows....I can say without a doubt that the dubstep concert is a weridly different experience. Hardcore shows have a lot of energy going for them,and the crowd helps make it, too. The first dubstep show I went to had an extreme amount of energy off the bat. The people, the artist...everyone. Not to mention you've never 'felt' dubstep until you see it in a small-ish venue. And even though dubstep and EDM artist have pre-recorded steps, artists like Skrillex and Datsik throw in traditional DJ'ing in with the set...giving 'the listener the sickest feeling.'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> While you guys argue over music, I would like to jump in and join the club. I recently picked up a sennheiser hd650 headphone currently being powered by my xonar essence st soundcard. I have read that it requires decent amplification, would I benefit from getting a dedicated headphone amp? Would I gain sound quality? I have read conflicting things, saying that my soundcard should be enough to drive these, and also that I will notice better sound quality with a dedicated headphone amp over my soundcard. Anyone have an opinion on this? Another option would be to change the op amps in my soundcard which I also have heard conflicting things about, like how much they would actually effect the sound quality.


The headphones are going to sound great to you probably, and some people could through life with those headphones and love them, having never used an amp. However, when you do provide them with an amp, you're given an added element to sound (depending on the amp of course). Whether it be soundstage, individual instrument detail or better frequency response, an amp can make all the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> every week I read a comment about the Schiit Magni or Aune T1 sounding better than the Titanium HD or Essence STX. if these budget products are really this good I hope people stop buying sound cards.
> 
> OTL amplifiers are the most popular to drive the HD600/HD650. La Figaro 336/339, Woo Audio WA3, Bottlehead Crack. you can probably throw the Schiit Lyr in too.


I like my THD more than the Modi as a DAC, but I chose to go with the Asgard 2 as an amp. A bettter combination, IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> anakchan posted a nice picture today
> 
> mommy's babies


Looks like an alien love child between Grados and Denon D5000/D7000s (or Audio Technica ATH-WX000s).

Sounds like neither.

I'd rather spend that kind of coin on a SR-007.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Stax headphones are not for me.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Does not compute..


----------



## bumblebee1980

Stax headphones don't jive with harder music. too bright and forward.


----------



## twerk

Quick question guys, do any of you use Spotify Premium and how is it? They say that most tracks are 320 kbps but does it sound as good as say, a direct 320 kbps rip from a CD?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Stax headphones don't jive with harder music. too bright and forward.


The difference in design from one electrostatic headphone to another is not all that big.

The headphones are so freaking sensitive that the amp is really the only thing you are hearing. The headphones do not alter the sound all that much unless you are getting a special design.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quick question guys, do any of you use Spotify Premium and how is it? They say that most tracks are 320 kbps but does it sound as good as say, a direct 320 kbps rip from a CD?


It's pretty good quality, actually. I'd say it probably is 320kbps.

Those Audeze headphones look pretty snazzy with the bowling ball cups on the side. Not interested at all in buying them, but some people like to throwing money into the fire and pray to the audio gods so, it works out.









To clarify, I think dubstep is something people can listen to and enjoy. I don't think it's a failure of a genre. I don't think any genre is a failure. There are simply certain artists I do not care for and Skrillex is one of them.

Haven't hard enough electrostatic headphones to have an opinion, but saying they all sound the same seems to me like saying all planar magnetic headphones sound the same and it's just the amp that makes them sound different. I don't know about that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Removed


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Stax headphones don't jive with harder music. too bright and forward.


That's not the SR-007 at all.


----------



## phillyd

The album xx by The xx is a pleasure to listen to on my DT770 Pros. The insulation softens the highs just enough to let me turn it up very loud without any treble adjustments. The bass elements show off the cans' ability to punch hard and extend very deep. The sound shows a transparency and openness I don't often hear in these cans. I'd recommend this album for any type of audio setup though. I can only imagine an open can like the HD600 would shine with this music.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Quick question guys, do any of you use Spotify Premium and how is it? They say that most tracks are 320 kbps but does it sound as good as say, a direct 320 kbps rip from a CD?


I've not had any problems with it and especially no problems via mobile on Android or iOS, either. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a bad quality track on Spotify. Unless it's already a terribly produced or mastered recording.


----------



## Hemi177

All I have for audio is a pair of White ATH-M50's. Does that still count?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Nope. Too popular.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've not had any problems with it and especially no problems via mobile on Android or iOS, either. I think you'd be hard pressed to find a bad quality track on Spotify. Unless it's already a terribly produced or mastered recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly is going on?


No worries sorted!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's not the SR-007 at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The difference in design from one electrostatic headphone to another is not all that big.
> 
> The headphones are so freaking sensitive that the amp is really the only thing you are hearing. The headphones do not alter the sound all that much unless you are getting a special design.


Grandpa Stax did not voice his headphones for hard edgy music.


----------



## pez

Using my HD 650s via the GoVibe Magnum DAC/Amp with my iPad 2 as the source (using LOD). I'm streaming my iTunes library through the music app and it's putting my desktop rig to shame...this is ridiculous, lol.

Sounds like I know what I'll be doing tomorrow. I need a female 3.5mm jack to RCA cable, though. Hmmm.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Sennheiser HD600/HD650 are back in stock at Razordog and the promo codes work again. you can get 20% off with promo code RAZORDOG20. Sennheiser HD600 for $319









and I will be going to TAVES Friday!

http://www.stereophile.com/content/taves-toronto-starts-friday

http://taveshow.com/purchase-taves-tickets/


----------



## Noviets

Hey guys, hoping i'm not being too intrusive, but just a quick question.

Im currently using the Thermtake eSports Shock Spin headphones, and wanting to upgrade to the Razor Tiamat's.

The headphones I have now, are not the 7.1 (HD) version.

The mic I got worked great but it stopped working after a few months so I'm currently using the mic intergrated into my Logitech Webcam (It actually sounds better than the TT mic did).

My question is, I know the Tiamat has a pretty low quality mic, but is it gamer tollerable?

I use alot of voice comms, I play EverQuest 2, and run raids with Ventrilo (Oldschool I know, I want to upgrade to Mumble







)

Is the Mic "Useable"? I'd rather not spend $190 on Headphones then be unable to use the mic due to bad quality.

Now for help if anyone knows;
I have the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 board, which has a 7.1 built in but I've been having problems with Audio recently. (Also please let me know if this is alright for the Tiamat)
When playing games, my audio will "Clunk" off, like the sound you get when you plug in or unplug your speakers when they are already turned on.
The sound doesnt completetly stop, for example there's a "Narrator" in BF3 that says when a control point has been captured or when you spot an Enemy for example, they still work.
I can play music in the background in windows, and that will continue to play fine.
However ALL other sound in the game is gone. No guns, no movement, explosions, lockon sounds, nothing.

I've tried re-installing my audio drivers twice, once using Driver Cleaner Pro to remove all Realtek entries. Problem still persists. Would this be an onboard soundcard problem?
Would I need a new soundcard? Would I get better sound quality from a soundcard vs using the onboard sound for the Tiamat anyway?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Grandpa Stax did not voice his headphones for hard edgy music.


I'll repeat myself: you don't know Stax.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I have listened to the SR-007 Omega 2.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Hey guys, hoping i'm not being too intrusive, but just a quick question.
> 
> Im currently using the Thermtake eSports Shock Spin headphones, and wanting to upgrade to the Razor Tiamat's.
> 
> The headphones I have now, are not the 7.1 (HD) version.
> 
> The mic I got worked great but it stopped working after a few months so I'm currently using the mic intergrated into my Logitech Webcam (It actually sounds better than the TT mic did).
> 
> My question is, I know the Tiamat has a pretty low quality mic, but is it gamer tollerable?
> 
> I use alot of voice comms, I play EverQuest 2, and run raids with Ventrilo (Oldschool I know, I want to upgrade to Mumble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Is the Mic "Useable"? I'd rather not spend $190 on Headphones then be unable to use the mic due to bad quality.
> 
> Now for help if anyone knows;
> I have the Sabertooth 990FX R2.0 board, which has a 7.1 built in but I've been having problems with Audio recently. (Also please let me know if this is alright for the Tiamat)
> When playing games, my audio will "Clunk" off, like the sound you get when you plug in or unplug your speakers when they are already turned on.
> The sound doesnt completetly stop, for example there's a "Narrator" in BF3 that says when a control point has been captured or when you spot an Enemy for example, they still work.
> I can play music in the background in windows, and that will continue to play fine.
> However ALL other sound in the game is gone. No guns, no movement, explosions, lockon sounds, nothing.
> 
> I've tried re-installing my audio drivers twice, once using Driver Cleaner Pro to remove all Realtek entries. Problem still persists. Would this be an onboard soundcard problem?
> Would I need a new soundcard? Would I get better sound quality from a soundcard vs using the onboard sound for the Tiamat anyway?


Sounds like it is possibly the game that is corrupt itself or a setting within the game.

Do you have your game setup in a 5.1 or 7.1 surround mode? If so, try running just normal 'stereo' sound and see if the problem persists. Other than that, backup any game saves or player files you need and uninstall the game. Get rid of any stray files it may have, and then reinstall.

As for the headphones, since you say your webcam actually has a decent mic, why not just continue to use that and buy a very decent/nice pair of traditional headphones to use? For $190 you could buy a desktop mic, and still afford a decent pair of 'phones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have listened to the SR-007 Omega 2.


What amp though?

If you think about it, all a stax headphone is is a piece of plastic in between two pieces of fancy card board. The film stays the same, the fancy cardboard does change, but it does not effect the sound much.

The amp is going to change when and how much voltage will be applied to the headphones and will therefore change the sound. Stax headphones will actually crumple the plastic before stretching it into strators which gives it a bit more give for better bass.

That becomes a double edged sword though.

If you listen to really old stax headphones where they did not crumple the plastic on a cheap amp, the highs and upper mids are super clear, but the bass is weak. Even on a superb amp, the headphone design does not allow for much bass.

On newer headphones, the plastic will only stretch and create clear - tight bass if the amp is really dynamic. If you have a cheap amp, thennnnn problems start happening. If the plastic is not under a lot of force, the looser plastic actually does not create clear highs AND the bass is really REALLY weak.

This is the whole reason why electrostatic headphones are not as popular as they should be. You need very expensive headphones, a very expensive dac, and a very expensive dac to sound as aggressive as something like the LCD2 on a normal amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I live in Toronto. many people own Stax headphones. I have listened to the Stax SR-007 Omega 2 with the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE and the Stax SR-507 with a Stax branded amplifier. I don't remember the model. the only headphones I have not tried are the Fostex TH-900, Fostex TH-600, HiFiMAN HE-6, Ultrasone Edition 10, Ultrasone Edition 8, AKG K1000, Stax SR-009, Audio Technica AD2000X, Audio Technica ATH-W5000. Audeze are still king of rock and roll.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I live in Toronto. many people own Stax headphones. I have listened to the Stax SR-007 Omega 2 with the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE and the Stax SR-507 with a Stax branded amplifier. I don't remember the model. the only headphones I have not tried are the Fostex TH-900, Fostex TH-600, HiFiMAN HE-6, Ultrasone Edition 10, Ultrasone Edition 8, AKG K1000, Stax SR-009, Audio Technica AD2000X, Audio Technica ATH-W5000. Audeze are still king of rock and roll.


hmmmmmm

Yeah LCD3s are my go to for rock and roll.

I can't argue with you there. LCD2s are good too, but the lcd3s are just a little bit clearer.

I have listened to everything I can think of with the exception of the philips x1 and new closed back audeze headphones.

Orpheus = best headphones I have ever heard

LCD3s = best headphones I could potentially afford

Stax lambda nova signature = most comfortable headphone and it has a super smooth and dark sound signature.

HE-500 = best off the shelf headphone for less than 1K ( LCD2s might as well be 1K)

HE-300 = best bang for the buck

fostex t50-rp = best cheap headphones.


----------



## Hemi177

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nope. Too popular.


I will be off then.


----------



## Alex132

My Magni will make a really low clicking sound ~1 every 1 - 1.5 seconds sometimes. If I adjust the RCA/remove the RCA cables the sound goes away. Turning up/down the volume in Windows or on the knob doesn't affect the noise.

The RCA cables still made that noise when no where near any power cables, oh and they were cheap... like $2.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My Magni will make a really low clicking sound ~1 every 1 - 1.5 seconds sometimes. If I adjust the RCA/remove the RCA cables the sound goes away. Turning up/down the volume in Windows or on the knob doesn't affect the noise.
> 
> The RCA cables still made that noise when no where near any power cables, oh and they were cheap... like $2.


I would say it is a loose connection and you can fix the RCA cable, but considering I JUST burnt myself with solder......buy new RCA cables.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My Magni will make a really low clicking sound ~1 every 1 - 1.5 seconds sometimes. If I adjust the RCA/remove the RCA cables the sound goes away. Turning up/down the volume in Windows or on the knob doesn't affect the noise.
> 
> The RCA cables still made that noise when no where near any power cables, oh and they were cheap... like $2.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say it is a loose connection and you can fix the RCA cable, but considering I JUST burnt myself with solder......buy new RCA cables.
Click to expand...

but the cable is new and in perfect condition


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> but the cable is new and in perfect condition


If it's doing that I would say it's not in perfect condition.







Cables can look new and still be defective though.


----------



## Crazy9000

If wiggling the cables fix an issue, either the cable is bad, or the connection they plug into is. Cable is much more likely.


----------



## Tatakai All

Well the little Bravo v2 tube amp I got a few months ago crapped out on me and now I'm looking for another low budget cost effective amp. I'm forced to get another amp because my sound card alone isn't cutting it and the difference with no amp albeit small is annoying. Sure the sound characteristics were changed a bit since I was a tube amp but the umph that it gave is what I'm missing out on the most. I decided to change it up this time and get a solid state amp and so far I've got my sights on a O2 amp. It's right in my price range and seems about right for me, if anyone has any experience with an O2 amp kindly let me know about it and any other suggestions and recommendations within $140 range.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*
> 
> Well the little Bravo v2 tube amp I got a few months ago crapped out on me and now I'm looking for another low budget cost effective amp. I'm forced to get another amp because my sound card alone isn't cutting it and the difference with no amp albeit small is annoying. Sure the sound characteristics were changed a bit since I was a tube amp but the umph that it gave is what I'm missing out on the most. I decided to change it up this time and get a solid state amp and so far I've got my sights on a O2 amp. It's right in my price range and seems about right for me, if anyone has any experience with an O2 amp kindly let me know about it and any other suggestions and recommendations within $140 range.


Remember the "umph" you're missing is either placebo, or coloration from the tubes. Since the o2 strives to be neutral, it probably isn't a good choice for you.


----------



## Tatakai All

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Remember the "umph" you're missing is either placebo, or coloration from the tubes. Since the o2 strives to be neutral, it probably isn't a good choice for you.


Hmmm.. I'll just mess around with the bravo for now and figure what to do in the mean time, thanks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

big turn out for headphones and DAC at TAVES. Audeze, Astell & Kern, Burson, MrSpeakers, Musical Fidelity, HiFiMAN, ALO, Ultrasone, Sennheiser, Woo Audio, NuForce, Pathos, April Music, Meridian, Kingrex, HRT, Focal, Furutech, Fiio, Calyx, Bel Canto, Bryston, Audioengine, Audioquest, Westone, Bellari, exaSound, Ayre, JPS Labs, Stax, V-Moda

no Fostex or Oppo









hoping to check out a lot of new stuff. better go take a nap


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Also, anyone tried the Philips Fidelio X1s? They are so good looking that I want them to also sound good haha


I have the x-1's and I absolutely love them.

Look great, sound great (imo), comfortable as heck, and the price was right ($250).

I listen to them from fiio e17/e09k at the moment.

edit: my best sounding headphone, and my frame of reference is Fischer FA-011 / modded hd428s / akg240


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I was about to buy an HD650 but someone where I'm from is selling his barely used HD600 (He likes the HD650 which he adores and uses as a daily driver) to me for a $100 dollars less than what he paid for it.

Should I buy this used HD600 or still buy the HD650? I know the HD600 is good for vocals like Adele and Sting as well as classical music or any midrange centric type music. My question is, will it be good for Rap / Hip-Hop (Dre, Snoop, Mary J. Blige, etc.), Classic Rock / Rock / Country (Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers, Dave Matthews band, Rolling Stones etc.), Alternative (Pearl Jam, STP, Nirvana, Perfect Circle, Tool, etc) ?

Anyone with experience with both headphones would be appreciated.









EDIT: Don't give me crap if I put a few artists under the wrong genre!







My type of music above shows more or less how young I am.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like it is possibly the game that is corrupt itself or a setting within the game.
> 
> Do you have your game setup in a 5.1 or 7.1 surround mode? If so, try running just normal 'stereo' sound and see if the problem persists. Other than that, backup any game saves or player files you need and uninstall the game. Get rid of any stray files it may have, and then reinstall.
> 
> As for the headphones, since you say your webcam actually has a decent mic, why not just continue to use that and buy a very decent/nice pair of traditional headphones to use? For $190 you could buy a desktop mic, and still afford a decent pair of 'phones.


I tried setting it to Stereo, and Headphones as the sound output in BF3, It doesn't happen all the time, but it's still happening









I was wondering if getting a 7.1 Soundcard would give me greater sound quality than the onboard sound controller on the Sabertooth.

Does anyone play BF3 or BF4 with 7.1 headphones? Does it help?

I tried using the "Virtual Surround" setting on the Realtek Audio Manager, but I couldnt get used to it, It made everything so quiet and I had to turn it up really loud to hear background sounds, then foreground sounds were uncomfortable.

I've always gone with cheap headphones, It's not something I've really put much thought into... But now that my PC is pretty much top-of-the-line at the moment, so gaming performance is fine, thinking about how else to emmerge myself into the game a bit better.

Got me the new monitor, which I couldn't recommend enough, it's sweet, so now I'm thinking sound is my trifecta.

What's the possibility that the sound problem I currently have is software rather than hardware related?

I'll continue to do some troubleshooting and see what I come up with, thank you for your suggestion though pez.

I also changed all of the default sound output qualities, but none of that helped.

Could a hot VRM cause sound to bug out?


----------



## Simca

The HD600s would suck for you needs. Even the HD598s would be better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

What game are you experiencing the sound loss on? Bf3 and bf4 are known to have that glitch no matter what platform, no matter what speakers you have.
If it's a problem in other games then it might suggest that it can be to do with software integration with the game. In very rare cases it can be hardware, but there's no way of knowing unless you take out all the variables.

Asus are known for crap software. From soundcards to motherboards, they suck. So it wouldn't surprise me if it's software related. I have problems with my dx and d1 soundcards. Both are software problems.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I was about to buy an HD650 but someone where I'm from is selling his barely used HD600 (He likes the HD650 which he adores and uses as a daily driver) to me for a $100 dollars less than what he paid for it.
> 
> Should I buy this used HD600 or still buy the HD650? I know the HD600 is good for vocals like Adele and Sting as well as classical music or any midrange centric type music. My question is, will it be good for Rap / Hip-Hop (Dre, Snoop, Mary J. Blige, etc.), Classic Rock / Rock / Country (Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers, Dave Matthews band, Rolling Stones etc.), Alternative (Pearl Jam, STP, Nirvana, Perfect Circle, Tool, etc) ?
> 
> Anyone with experience with both headphones would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Don't give me crap if I put a few artists under the wrong genre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My type of music above shows more or less how young I am.


I disagree with Simca. I have experience with both. I chose the HD600 because it's quicker, better presentation up top and just more well rounded. hard rock and alternative music sound really good. if you are just going to drive these with a cheap sound card don't even bother.. both headphones scale well so if you put some money into a OTL tube amplifier you will get more out of them.

jump on it otherwise Audio Technica has some good alternatives.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I tried setting it to Stereo, and Headphones as the sound output in BF3, It doesn't happen all the time, but it's still happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if getting a 7.1 Soundcard would give me greater sound quality than the onboard sound controller on the Sabertooth.
> 
> Does anyone play BF3 or BF4 with 7.1 headphones? Does it help?
> 
> I tried using the "Virtual Surround" setting on the Realtek Audio Manager, but I couldnt get used to it, It made everything so quiet and I had to turn it up really loud to hear background sounds, then foreground sounds were uncomfortable.
> 
> I've always gone with cheap headphones, It's not something I've really put much thought into... But now that my PC is pretty much top-of-the-line at the moment, so gaming performance is fine, thinking about how else to emmerge myself into the game a bit better.
> 
> Got me the new monitor, which I couldn't recommend enough, it's sweet, so now I'm thinking sound is my trifecta.
> 
> What's the possibility that the sound problem I currently have is software rather than hardware related?
> 
> I'll continue to do some troubleshooting and see what I come up with, thank you for your suggestion though pez.
> 
> I also changed all of the default sound output qualities, but none of that helped.
> 
> Could a hot VRM cause sound to bug out?


Since when has Realtek had virtual surround for headphones








Try Razer Surround.

As for the main problem, does the sound bug only occur inside BF or does it occur in other games too? And does the bug persist after restarting the game?
It is known that sometimes the onboard soundcard drivers can create weird problems with game audio. Just like Xonar-line "GX" feature that creates weird crashing/sound bugs in some games.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The HD600s would suck for you needs. Even the HD598s would be better.


Thank you for the response, I will definitely consider your opinion. What type of music do you listen to Simca? This would help me gauge where you're coming from in terms of music with the HD600.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I disagree with Simca. I have experience with both. I chose the HD600 because it's quicker, better presentation up top and just more well rounded. hard rock and alternative music sound really good. if you are just going to drive these with a cheap sound card don't even bother.. both headphones scale well so if you put some money into a OTL tube amplifier you will get more out of them.
> 
> jump on it otherwise Audio Technica has some good alternatives.


This is good to hear, at least from the hard rock and alternative genres. I won't be driving them with a cheap soundcard. I do have the O2 combo and plan on comparing a Bravo Ocean, a little dot mk II and a Hifiman EF2a (then decide what to get). These were the ones more or less priced around the same where I come from.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> but the cable is new and in perfect condition
> 
> 
> 
> If it's doing that I would say it's not in perfect condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cables can look new and still be defective though.
Click to expand...

Eugh, should I actually buy an 'expensive' cable? (ie one more than $2







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If wiggling the cables fix an issue, either the cable is bad, or the connection they plug into is. Cable is much more likely.


It is rather sporadic though, for example: today it has not happened at all, but yesterday it would not stop.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you for the response, I will definitely consider your opinion. What type of music do you listen to Simca? This would help me gauge where you're coming from in terms of music with the HD600.
> This is good to hear, at least from the hard rock and alternative genres. I won't be driving them with a cheap soundcard. I do have the O2 combo and plan on comparing a Bravo Ocean, a little dot mk II and a Hifiman EF2a (then decide what to get). These were the ones more or less priced around the same where I come from.


I'll throw out a couple artists and genres: Deftones, Nirvana, Tool, NIN, A Perfect Circle, Ayreon, After Forever, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Rammstein, Muse, Vivaldi, Chopin, Coldplay, Enya (select songs), Azam Ali, Evanescence, Nobuo Uematsu, Yoko Kanno, KoRn, Lana Del Rey, Leaves' Eyes/Theater of Tragedy, occasionally Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd, Mariyln Manson, RHCP, Sublime, Frank Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald, occasionally some dubstep, Jazz, Classical, vocal jazz, chillstep and variations of this genre. etcetcetc

HD600s are by no means bad headphones. Simply a matter of taste.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'll throw out a couple artists and genres: Deftones, Nirvana, Tool, NIN, A Perfect Circle, Ayreon, After Forever, Nightwish, Within Temptation, Rammstein, Muse, Vivaldi, Chopin, Coldplay, Enya (select songs), Azam Ali, Evanescence, Nobuo Uematsu, Yoko Kanno, KoRn, Lana Del Rey, Leaves' Eyes/Theater of Tragedy, occasionally Led Zeppelin and Pink Floyd, Mariyln Manson, RHCP, Sublime, Frank Sinatra, Ella Fitzgerald, occasionally some dubstep, Jazz, Classical, vocal jazz, chillstep and variations of this genre. etcetcetc
> 
> HD600s are by no means bad headphones. Simply a matter of taste.


Very diverse genres of music you listen to (almost as crazy as me - I was just too lazy to list more than what I mentioned), it's interesting to see a lot of the music I like is also listed here. I'll definitely listen to the HD600 first and set it up properly before I decide to buy it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you for the response, I will definitely consider your opinion. What type of music do you listen to Simca? This would help me gauge where you're coming from in terms of music with the HD600.
> This is good to hear, at least from the hard rock and alternative genres. I won't be driving them with a cheap soundcard. I do have the O2 combo and plan on comparing a Bravo Ocean, a little dot mk II and a Hifiman EF2a (then decide what to get). These were the ones more or less priced around the same where I come from.


the similarly priced HiFiMAN HE-400, Beyerdynamic DT770/880 and AKG Q701 may have quicker transients or better staging and deeper bass extension but lack the timbre, balance and sparkle up top that make the Sennheiser HD600 so good at reproducing multiple genres of music.

I don't think the O2 would be a good choice for the HD600. I haven't listened to the HiFiMAN EF2 but I like the HiFiMAN EF5. if you're on a budget La Figaro amplifiers are really good value

http://www.yuking09.com/pro.asp

try checking Head-Fi buy/sell or Audiogon for used ones.


----------



## kishagi

Im planning on upgrading from My Sony MDR-ZX100 headphones but im not too sure what to get as there seems to be like a bazillion different types of headphones out there. Im mainly going to use them for listening to my Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G, Sandisk Clip, PSP, PS Vita, and Nintendo DS (3DS l8r on) Im looking for something under $120 CDN since i wont be using them for more than 3 hours a day.

I saw that NCIX had the AKG by Harman K 142HD - http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=86778&vpn=K142HD&manufacture=AKG&promoid=1089 for about $80 currently on sale

Do you have other recommendations? Thanks for you input!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I tried setting it to Stereo, and Headphones as the sound output in BF3, It doesn't happen all the time, but it's still happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if getting a 7.1 Soundcard would give me greater sound quality than the onboard sound controller on the Sabertooth.
> 
> Does anyone play BF3 or BF4 with 7.1 headphones? Does it help?
> 
> I tried using the "Virtual Surround" setting on the Realtek Audio Manager, but I couldnt get used to it, It made everything so quiet and I had to turn it up really loud to hear background sounds, then foreground sounds were uncomfortable.
> 
> I've always gone with cheap headphones, It's not something I've really put much thought into... But now that my PC is pretty much top-of-the-line at the moment, so gaming performance is fine, thinking about how else to emmerge myself into the game a bit better.
> 
> Got me the new monitor, which I couldn't recommend enough, it's sweet, so now I'm thinking sound is my trifecta.
> 
> What's the possibility that the sound problem I currently have is software rather than hardware related?
> 
> I'll continue to do some troubleshooting and see what I come up with, thank you for your suggestion though pez.
> 
> I also changed all of the default sound output qualities, but none of that helped.
> 
> Could a hot VRM cause sound to bug out?


Since you game, it would probably be better to stick with a higher end sound card. Creative and Asus both have a few attractive offerings, and you can Aldo still (for the most part) keep sound enhancements if that's your thing.

After that, an amp and a set of headphones are your next step. I'm just taking a shot in the dark, but I'd be willing to bet you'd like the DT770s. Strong bass, and a great soundstage for a closed headphone. And they also don't immediately require an amp for enjoyment like some of our other options.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I was about to buy an HD650 but someone where I'm from is selling his barely used HD600 (He likes the HD650 which he adores and uses as a daily driver) to me for a $100 dollars less than what he paid for it.
> 
> Should I buy this used HD600 or still buy the HD650? I know the HD600 is good for vocals like Adele and Sting as well as classical music or any midrange centric type music. My question is, will it be good for Rap / Hip-Hop (Dre, Snoop, Mary J. Blige, etc.), Classic Rock / Rock / Country (Jimi Hendrix, Allman Brothers, Dave Matthews band, Rolling Stones etc.), Alternative (Pearl Jam, STP, Nirvana, Perfect Circle, Tool, etc) ?
> 
> Anyone with experience with both headphones would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Don't give me crap if I put a few artists under the wrong genre!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My type of music above shows more or less how young I am.


I think the HD 600 are great for nearly everything you listed, except the hip hop and rap. It's why I ultimately kept the HD 650 over the HD 600. It was a bonus that the HD 650 were slightly darker as I felt the HD 600 could get a little edgy in the upper end sometimes. The added bass and overall smoothness is what appealed to me the most.

Additionally, the DT 880s might be a good alternative based in the descriptions others give of them on here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Eugh, should I actually buy an 'expensive' cable? (ie one more than $2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> It is rather sporadic though, for example: today it has not happened at all, but yesterday it would not stop.


I would say no (coming from a guy with custom interconnects). I did not notice any difference going from a cheap RCA cable to a custom SPC RCA cable. That is just my personal experience however. There are others who swear up and down that custom cables sound better regardless of where you use them.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My Magni will make a really low clicking sound ~1 every 1 - 1.5 seconds sometimes. If I adjust the RCA/remove the RCA cables the sound goes away. Turning up/down the volume in Windows or on the knob doesn't affect the noise.
> 
> The RCA cables still made that noise when no where near any power cables, oh and they were cheap... like $2.


Okay, so is the sound coming through the headphones or from the amp itself? (It's not the relay going haywire, is it?)

What's the sound like? Maybe also try with the AC power cable connected somewhere else. What is the amp getting the signal from? (computer sound card or what other source)

If you're actually picking up interference from something, a better shielded interconnect may be worth exploring. Check the above first though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> My Magni will make a really low clicking sound ~1 every 1 - 1.5 seconds sometimes. If I adjust the RCA/remove the RCA cables the sound goes away. Turning up/down the volume in Windows or on the knob doesn't affect the noise.
> 
> The RCA cables still made that noise when no where near any power cables, oh and they were cheap... like $2.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so is the sound coming through the headphones or from the amp itself? (It's not the relay going haywire, is it?)
> 
> What's the sound like? Maybe also try with the AC power cable connected somewhere else. What is the amp getting the signal from? (computer sound card or what other source)
> 
> If you're actually picking up interference from something, a better shielded interconnect may be worth exploring. Check the above first though.
Click to expand...

The sound is coming from the amp, even if I disconnect the 3.5mm jack that's going into my soundcard it is still there. There are no electrical wires near the RCA cables, so it can't be interference. And I have no idea if it's the relay or not... it's a *lot* quieter than the relay.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey Simca, does the Audio-Technica mic you recommended have a power button? I'm just about ready to throw my snowball against a wall.


----------



## pez

Lol, what's going on now, Noob?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, what's going on now, Noob?


Stupid eye looking piece of crap keeps randomly getting unrecognized/disappears and I have to unplug and replug it back in. Also, it doesn't have a power button. I STILL can't believe that. As for the light, thankfully I can cover it up. Whoever designed this thing hopefully got his pink slip...


----------



## pez

Oh I was under the impression it was analog, not USB? I'm kinda interested in a mic, too. Not sure if some of my mic problems are boiling down to the Zalman or the sound card. Thinking USB mic might be the way to go.


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What game are you experiencing the sound loss on? Bf3 and bf4 are known to have that glitch no matter what platform, no matter what speakers you have.
> If it's a problem in other games then it might suggest that it can be to do with software integration with the game. In very rare cases it can be hardware, but there's no way of knowing unless you take out all the variables.
> 
> Asus are known for crap software. From soundcards to motherboards, they suck. So it wouldn't surprise me if it's software related. I have problems with my dx and d1 soundcards. Both are software problems.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Since when has Realtek had virtual surround for headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try Razer Surround.
> 
> As for the main problem, does the sound bug only occur inside BF or does it occur in other games too? And does the bug persist after restarting the game?
> It is known that sometimes the onboard soundcard drivers can create weird problems with game audio. Just like Xonar-line "GX" feature that creates weird crashing/sound bugs in some games.


BF3 is the game I'm having issues with. I had the sound drop out in another game aswell (Batman: Arkham Origins).

I dont really have any other games that stress my system as much as these two, so that may be why it's only them though. Unsure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Since you game, it would probably be better to stick with a higher end sound card. Creative and Asus both have a few attractive offerings, and you can Aldo still (for the most part) keep sound enhancements if that's your thing.
> 
> After that, an amp and a set of headphones are your next step. I'm just taking a shot in the dark, but I'd be willing to bet you'd like the DT770s. Strong bass, and a great soundstage for a closed headphone. And they also don't immediately require an amp for enjoyment like some of our other options.
> I think the HD 600 are great for nearly everything you listed, except the hip hop and rap. It's why I ultimately kept the HD 650 over the HD 600. It was a bonus that the HD 650 were slightly darker as I felt the HD 600 could get a little edgy in the upper end sometimes. The added bass and overall smoothness is what appealed to me the most.
> 
> Additionally, the DT 880s might be a good alternative based in the descriptions others give of them on here.


Update on the problem, I have reduced my OC a little (Even though its stable) I think It may be a heat issue. Played a full game of BF3 yesterday without the sound dropping, but it has happened before so I'm not going to say it's solved yet, but looks like it may have been contributing somewhat.

I will definitely look into getting a nice soundcard These are what I have to choose from. I buy all my gear from Computer Alliance, but I can't seem to find where nearby that sells those amps you mentioned. I assume that the shipping for an amplifier would be pretty crazy.

I'll keep looking around, It needs to be a 7.1 channel Amp right? So Comp>Amp>Headphones on all channels


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh I was under the impression it was analog, not USB? I'm kinda interested in a mic, too. Not sure if some of my mic problems are boiling down to the Zalman or the sound card. Thinking USB mic might be the way to go.


For whatever reason my Zalman ZM1 just crapped out on me after a mobo change, and after that I grabbed a dynex free standing usb mic from best buy to hold me over for a virtual D&D session, works great honestly, and does a great job of taking the mobo onboard sound totally out of the equation. I'd say cheapest and simplest is the best way to go with a mic, since nobody gives two ****s about voip quality long as you aren't unintelligble


----------



## kishagi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kishagi*
> 
> Im planning on upgrading from My Sony MDR-ZX100 headphones but im not too sure what to get as there seems to be like a bazillion different types of headphones out there. Im mainly going to use them for listening to my Samsung Galaxy Infuse 4G, Sandisk Clip, PSP, PS Vita, and Nintendo DS (3DS l8r on) Im looking for something under $120 CDN since i wont be using them for more than 3 hours a day.
> 
> I saw that NCIX had the AKG by Harman K 142HD - http://ncix.ca/products/?sku=86778&vpn=K142HD&manufacture=AKG&promoid=1089 for about $80 currently on sale
> 
> Do you have other recommendations? Thanks for you input!


Well went ahead and got the AKG by Harman K 142HD which ended up coming to about $94 CDN. I immediately tried them on the bus with my phone's internet radio, which initially made me feel bad for buying what seemed like a $94 side-grade. BUT THEN i tried them on my pc (which is currently without my good soundcards







) and there was a hell of a difference. From a 48hz wma format to FLAC, the level of the K142HD rose way over 9000. Its very clear but it could use 2 tads more BASS and it would be perfect. Still gotta test out dubstep but overall these rock so far. I feel kinda like an audiophile now









Why oh why did i use earphones in high school? my hearing is at 15791 hz when its supposed to be at least 18000hz. <- learned taking a few youtube hearing tests


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> BF3 is the game I'm having issues with. I had the sound drop out in another game aswell (Batman: Arkham Origins).
> 
> I dont really have any other games that stress my system as much as these two, so that may be why it's only them though. Unsure.
> Update on the problem, I have reduced my OC a little (Even though its stable) I think It may be a heat issue. Played a full game of BF3 yesterday without the sound dropping, but it has happened before so I'm not going to say it's solved yet, but looks like it may have been contributing somewhat.
> 
> I will definitely look into getting a nice soundcard These are what I have to choose from. I buy all my gear from Computer Alliance, but I can't seem to find where nearby that sells those amps you mentioned. I assume that the shipping for an amplifier would be pretty crazy.
> 
> I'll keep looking around, It needs to be a 7.1 channel Amp right? So Comp>Amp>Headphones on all channels


I'm not sure that exists outside of a receiver, lol. Amps are usually stereo output, so you have to rely on the software virtualization of a sound card. If you get a Creative sound card, it most likely has something like that...and then that transfers through the amp. A dedicated DAC would override that, though.

Also, I didn't realize you were in AUS. I think your best bet for audio equipment would be to scour the FS forum here, or on Head-Fi for someone who will ship globally, or is already in AUS. I can't give a ton of advice on cheaper, value-based amps, as I only have experience with a select few (Magni, FiiO E11, cMoy), and the only one I'd even recommend is the Magni. I feel the others are a waste of money. Maybe certain versions of the cMoy, but it'd probably end up costing you the same as the Magni.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> For whatever reason my Zalman ZM1 just crapped out on me after a mobo change, and after that I grabbed a dynex free standing usb mic from best buy to hold me over for a virtual D&D session, works great honestly, and does a great job of taking the mobo onboard sound totally out of the equation. I'd say cheapest and simplest is the best way to go with a mic, since nobody gives two ****s about voip quality long as you aren't unintelligble


Mine works, but I honestly can't pin my problems on one or the other until I try a new mic. I also applied for some 'work-from-home' jobs that need to have good voice quality mics, so cheap mics may be out of the running







.


----------



## Noviets

So I'm looking at gettin the 7.1 razor tiamat's and pairing it with The ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG 7.1 card. Right now I'm using a simple stereo headphones with a set of desktop speakers plugged into my onboard sound, then my headphones are plugged Into the headphone jack of those speakers. (Logitech Z-2300) great desktop speakers, glad I bought two sets before they were discontinued







.

What am I looking at in terms of sound quality improvement? Are the two items worth the investment?

(Sorry the reply took so long, typing this all on my phone)


----------



## phillyd

that headset has its own soundcard, so the soundcard you are looking at would be redundant. The Tiamat plugs in via USB. For gaming they might be good but they're poor for music/other use


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> that headset has its own soundcard, so the soundcard you are looking at would be redundant. The Tiamat plugs in via USB. For gaming they might be good but they're poor for music/other use


The Tiamat actually has 3.5mm jacks, it only uses the USB for powering the headset.

But getting a Phoebus for 7.1 headset... *sigh*
Get good stereo headphones and use Dolby Headphones (Xonars) or SBX (Creative Sound Blasters) to get the 7.1 sound.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The Tiamat actually has 3.5mm jacks, it only uses the USB for powering the headset.
> 
> But getting a Phoebus for 7.1 headset... *sigh*
> Get good stereo headphones and use Dolby Headphones (Xonars) or SBX (Creative Sound Blasters) to get the 7.1 sound.


Yeah 7.1 headsets are normally sub par actually majority, once you get a decent headphone and soundcard and use Dolby you won't be even thinking about using a 7.1 headset ever again. The quality difference is huge


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> Yeah 7.1 headsets are normally sub par actually majority, once you get a decent headphone and soundcard and use Dolby you won't be even thinking about using a 7.1 headset ever again. The quality difference is huge


Thanks for the heads up, I would have wasted my money







I thought the 7.1 Tiamat was analog, hence why I looked at the sound card.

I will be using it for gaming, so I want the sound to be as directional as possible, but I guess that relies on the game that I play, rather than the headphones that I wear.

Out of these, which would be the best? I'm looking for headphones that emphisise quality, I like to watch movies and play games, so main focus would be on gaming but I don't want to lose quality if I watch a movie etc.

Are the Sennheiser's top dog these days? They take 5/6 most expensive spots from that store.
I'm only ever at my PC when I have my headphones on, so wireless would only be a negative in terms of having to keep charging it, especially if I were to watch several movies, or episodes consecutively.

I buy all my gear from that store, so if there's a really nice set of headphones and a sound card (if it would help) I would be greatful if you wouldn't mind giving some advice


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up, I would have wasted my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the 7.1 Tiamat was analog, hence why I looked at the sound card.
> 
> I will be using it for gaming, so I want the sound to be as directional as possible, but I guess that relies on the game that I play, rather than the headphones that I wear.
> 
> Out of these, which would be the best? I'm looking for headphones that emphisise quality, I like to watch movies and play games, so main focus would be on gaming but I don't want to lose quality if I watch a movie etc.
> 
> Are the Sennheiser's top dog these days? They take 5/6 most expensive spots from that store.
> I'm only ever at my PC when I have my headphones on, so wireless would only be a negative in terms of having to keep charging it, especially if I were to watch several movies, or episodes consecutively.
> 
> I buy all my gear from that store, so if there's a really nice set of headphones and a sound card (if it would help) I would be greatful if you wouldn't mind giving some advice


Mad Lust Envy's guide to gaming headphones
OCN recommendations (soundcards/etc.)

Sennheisers are recommended if you are looking for a headset (or headphones).
But headsets are not generally recommended because they are only good for gaming and/or they cost much more than normal headphones, good headphones like Beyerdynamic DT990 are great "jack of all trades" headphones.

"But what about the mic?"
- Modmic or similar. I use Zalman clip-on (~8$) which I customized with a mic-boom and velcro-tape attaching mechanism.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Video demonstrating the differences between Xonar, Sound Blaster and Razer Surround techs.










The soundblasters are recommended over Xonars when you want the best positional audio without reverb.
For me the Xonar DG is more than enough, only paid 30$ and using Luis U's virtual speaker layout to improve positional audio accuracy. Not to mention that the XonarSwitch is so damn smexy.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I have no idea where to go from here.



All of the options I was considering (primarily the HD 800) would be going downhill.


----------



## Simca

Finally jealous of someone's headphones now.


----------



## djriful

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally jealous of someone's headphones now.


I don't have that kind of high standard. :c


----------



## Alex132

Damn... everytime I look at this thread I am more and more tempted to go out and get some HD650s ;_;


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djriful*
> 
> I don't have that kind of high standard. :c


If you can drop like 8k on headphones and amp, then anyone can be jelly really.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I had a lot of fun at TAVES this year.

I listened to some headphones I can cross off my list and a lot of speakers. a friend of mine will be happy to know Audio Note had the best room. a lot of the rooms had poor acoustics. I went to three seminars too.

$30 for a 3 day pass and got to sleep in my own bed.. money well spent


----------



## Simca

Glad you enjoyed.


----------



## IBooNI

I asked this question earlier, about my hd 650s being paired with my xonar essence st and whether changing op amps would have a noticeable effect on the sound. I also have a pair of BX8d2s hooked up to the soundcard. I was always slightly unhappy with the bx8d2s sound when paired with my soundcard, it always felt a little hollow in the mid range. My soundcard came with an extra pair of op amps, which I thought were spare op amps, but were actually upgraded ones which I was actually looking at purchasing. I did notice a difference after, it definitely helped fill out the midrange and cleaned up the bass a little, making it a little tighter. Currently testing with my hd650s, I dont know if it is just me, but they have seemed to make things _louder_ as I do not seem to need to turn up the volume as much. Anyone have similar experiences like this? I do not know what would cause it to get louder?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> I asked this question earlier, about my hd 650s being paired with my xonar essence st and whether changing op amps would have a noticeable effect on the sound. I also have a pair of BX8d2s hooked up to the soundcard. I was always slightly unhappy with the bx8d2s sound when paired with my soundcard, it always felt a little hollow in the mid range. My soundcard came with an extra pair of op amps, which I thought were spare op amps, but were actually upgraded ones which I was actually looking at purchasing. I did notice a difference after, it definitely helped fill out the midrange and cleaned up the bass a little, making it a little tighter. Currently testing with my hd650s, I dont know if it is just me, but they have seemed to make things _louder_ as I do not seem to need to turn up the volume as much. Anyone have similar experiences like this? I do not know what would cause it to get louder?


Never change op-amps. It's stupid and just hi-fi forums spread lies about how 'amazing' the difference is.

All it is is placebo-effect.

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Never change op-amps. It's stupid and just hi-fi forums spread lies about how 'amazing' the difference is.
> 
> All it is is placebo-effect.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


I disagree it being a placebo effect, are you saying this from personal experience or from what other people have said? I have read what other people of said, claiming both sides that there is no to a minimal effect, and that there was a change. I was in the process of looking at headphone amps because I was not completely happy with my headphones and speakers. They didn't sound bad, but more specifically the speakers were lacking in the midrange a little when paired with my soundcard. I decided that it would be better to go the cheaper route and try out different op amps than buy a whole new headphone amp, also I stated that my soundcard already came with the box of upgraded op amps, I just had to install them myself. I did notice a difference with the upgraded op amps, the difference was not so drastic, but it did fix the midrange, which is the one area I was slightly disappointed with, also tightened up the low end a little too. As far as the placebo effect, I had every reason to like this set up from the get go, but the mid range always bothered me pre op amp change. I wrote it off as the speakers needed breaking in, but after a lot of play it did not clear up this issue, then wrote it off as the music I was listening to, but I had this problem with too many tracks.

In short, the change in op amps boosted my mid range a little compared to the stock op amps and tightened up the bass a little.

I scanned that site a little that you linked, it says that some op amps can harm the sound quality, one can also draw the conclusion that some can also enhance sound quality correct? I also see nowhere on that site that says NEVER change op amps. There must be reason for various op amps, if you say or infer that they perform all perform the same.

Just to add after I read that site a little more, the link is under the assumption that the manufacturer already has he best suited amps for the circuit. The manufacturer I got the soundcard from added op amps they label as upgraded, and included with the package already. That is the flaw with what you and his site are saying in my situation, because I added op amps that my manufacturer they say are an upgrade compared to the stock op amps.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> I disagree it being a placebo effect, are you saying this from personal experience or from what other people have said? I have read what other people of said, claiming both sides that there is no to a minimal effect, and that there was a change. I was in the process of looking at headphone amps because I was not completely happy with my headphones and speakers. They didn't sound bad, but more specifically the speakers were lacking in the midrange a little when paired with my soundcard. I decided that it would be better to go the cheaper route and try out different op amps than buy a whole new headphone amp, also I stated that my soundcard already came with the box of upgraded op amps, I just had to install them myself. I did notice a difference with the upgraded op amps, the difference was not so drastic, but it did fix the midrange, which is the one area I was slightly disappointed with, also tightened up the low end a little too. As far as the placebo effect, I had every reason to like this set up from the get go, but the mid range always bothered me pre op amp change. I wrote it off as the speakers needed breaking in, but after a lot of play it did not clear up this issue, then wrote it off as the music I was listening to, but I had this problem with too many tracks.
> 
> In short, the change in op amps boosted my mid range a little compared to the stock op amps and tightened up the bass a little.
> 
> I scanned that site a little that you linked, it says that some op amps can harm the sound quality, one can also draw the conclusion that some can also enhance sound quality correct? I also see nowhere on that site that says NEVER change op amps. There must be reason for various op amps, if you say or infer that they perform all perform the same.
> 
> Just to add after I read that site a little more, the link is under the assumption that the manufacturer already has he best suited amps for the circuit. The manufacturer I got the soundcard from added op amps they label as upgraded, and included with the package already. That is the flaw with what you and his site are saying in my situation, because I added op amps that my manufacturer they say are an upgrade compared to the stock op amps.


No matter how you spin it, the fact of the matter is, you are basing your experience in a very subjective way. Did you make measurements by using proper equipment to verify if there really was any change? We know that it listening is very subjective and a lot of the time any perceived changes can be attributed to the placebo effect (same with buying more expensive wires and gold plated HDMI, etc). This placebo effect has been proven time and again when doing blind tests and that is a fact whether we like it or not.

I'm not trying to attack you in any way, I'm just saying (and so is NwAvGuy - who is an electrical engineer and created the O2 and ODAC and O2+DAC Combo) that in audio gear a lot of equipment that is being sold are all marketing BS. Even Innerfidelity uses a lot of the way NwAvGuy measures headphones, etc because it is the only objective way of doing tests.

Now of course in HiFi, if you're happy with your purchase that is all that matters and if you don't believe the advice you are being given then that's fine as well.

Bottom line is, the article you were linked to is a person who actually measure everything with the proper equipment and showed everyone including Head-Fi) how it should be done. He definitely ruffled a lot of feathers and proved to a lot of people that what he was saying was true and it bothered a lot of people who kept saying that the best way to judge your audio is to listen to it. I agree up to a certain extent about listening to certain things and what fits your taste should be what you choose. But to outright say that OP Amps do make a difference without making actual measurements is just another *subjective versus objective* debate.

Here's another interesting article you should read about subjective and objective testing - *Click Here*

Let's just keep our minds open and realize that there are people out there who really do care about things and we shouldn't turn a blind eye just because a group of "popular" sites say it does make a a difference, it does sound better, you should do this, etc.


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> No matter how you spin it, the fact of the matter is, you are basing your experience in a very subjective way. Did you make measurements by using proper equipment to verify if there really was any change? We know that it listening is very subjective and a lot of the time any perceived changes can be attributed to the placebo effect (same with buying more expensive wires and gold plated HDMI, etc). This placebo effect has been proven time and again when doing blind tests and that is a fact whether we like it or not.
> 
> I'm not trying to attack you in any way, I'm just saying (and so is NwAvGuy - who is an electrical engineer and created the O2 and ODAC and O2+DAC Combo) that in audio gear a lot of equipment that is being sold are all marketing BS. Even Innerfidelity uses a lot of the way NwAvGuy measures headphones, etc because it is the only objective way of doing tests.
> 
> Now of course in HiFi, if you're happy with your purchase that is all that matters and if you don't believe the advice you are being given then that's fine as well.
> 
> Bottom line is, the article you were linked to is a person who actually measure everything with the proper equipment and showed everyone including Head-Fi) how it should be done. He definitely ruffled a lot of feathers and proved to a lot of people that what he was saying was true and it bothered a lot of people who kept saying that the best way to judge your audio is to listen to it. I agree up to a certain extent about listening to certain things and what fits your taste should be what you choose. But to outright say that OP Amps do make a difference without making actual measurements is just another *subjective versus objective* debate.
> 
> Here's another interesting article you should read about subjective and objective testing - *Click Here*
> 
> Let's just keep our minds open and realize that there are people out there who really do care about things and we shouldn't turn a blind eye just because a group of "popular" sites say it does make a a difference, it does sound better, you should do this, etc.


Yes I understand the difference between subjectivity and objectivity. Me disagreeing is not turning a blind eye, that link was a generalization, a blanket statement if you will, which could be true for a vast amount of cases, but is not a direct test of my specific case. I do not disagree with him, but I would not say that that article is the rule, the case for every situation. He himself also states that some op amps can degrade quality, if that is the case, you have to accept the idea that op amps can also enhance sound quality in some set ups as well. As far as marketing bs, these upgraded amps came pre packaged with my sound card from asus no additional charge, just not installed, and these same amps are the ones what I hear are suggested to be paired with my sound card.

Can I ask you a question, in your opinion can OP amps degrade sound quality? Or no change? If you agree that they can degrade sound quality, what would your argument for the flip side, them being able to enhance sound quality?

I do not exactly have the equipment and maybe know how to test the difference, but I do think myself somewhat resistant to placebo (dont buy into the upgraded cables and other gimmicks) especially in this case, I had every reason to be happy with my set up out of the box, and having not spent any additional money on these op amps, had not much riding on them.

I also want to restate that it did not completely change the sound signature, but it gave me a midrange boost.


----------



## foreign03

I've got the asus stx for gaming its pretty good but the best upgrade fir my hd650's were an external dac and amp. It sounds better than the stx but it did cost almost triple. Saying that though I still do use the stx for gaming but for music or movies the external tube amp and dac provided better quality sound but the stx for the price its a great card.


----------



## IBooNI

Can I ask you which headphone amp you purchased? I read that the hd650s which I also have are responsive to different headphone amps. Yea, I got the card originally just for speakers and the headphone amp on it was a bonus when I did eventually get new headphones. I just didnt expect to get new headphones so soon. If I would do it again I would just have put more money into the speakers or headphones, instead of both.

Also did your card come with extra op amps like mine? I see many other people having to buy it separately.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can I ask you which headphone amp you purchased? I read that the hd650s which I also have are responsive to different headphone amps. Yea, I got the card originally just for speakers and the headphone amp on it was a bonus when I did eventually get new headphones. I just didnt expect to get new headphones so soon. If I would do it again I would just have put more money into the speakers or headphones, instead of both.
> 
> Also did your card come with extra op amps like mine? I see many other people having to buy it separately.


I mentioned a couple pages back that OTL Tube Amplifiers are the most popular with the Sennheiser HD600/HD650.

there is the Bottlehead Crack which cost $279 but you have to assemble it. if you are not handy with a soldering iron there is the Woo Audio WA3 ($520) and La Figaro 336c ($295), La Figaro 332c ($413), La Figaro 332s ($462), La Figaro 339 ($720).

Headfonia checked out the 336c http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-336c-the-otl-starter/

Simca has the 339. I like that amp a lot.

i'm not sure how the Little Dot Tube amplifiers hold up.


----------



## IBooNI

Yea, that coincides with what I have read, that tube amps go well with the hd650. Wow you have some serious gear







. Unfortunately I seem to be heading down this same road of always wanting better set ups than a previous one, all starting from when I purchased $40 earbuds years ago. I assume you understand what I mean.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok, first nwavguy is quite frankly one of the worst authorities on audio..........ever.

Pretty much anyone who uses machines and computers to measure audio is useless.

The only tests that ever matter is a blind test. Sometimes you have to get a few friends to do this, but honestly it is worth it to be accurate.

Think about it. After some hundred years plus of studying the human ear, we still don't know much about it. We do not know how sound is changed inside of ones ear, and furthermore every ear is slightly different.

You can sit there and simulate sound on a machine all day long, but it does not mean diddly squat. Until we have machines/computers that can model the human ear and then the neural pathways the stimuli take, then we are not truly measuring how neutral something is or how well it stacks up to other audio gear.

The human ear is designed to essentially correct for some of the interference the ear picks up from ambient noises among other things, and then your brain also compensates for a whole range of frequencies it "thinks" it should be hearing. If you make the most perfect amp, your brain will try and over correct it which makes things sound sterile and lifeless.

This is why subjectivity will ALWAYS beat out objectivity.

And furthermore, who is to say that test results in of themselves do not generate their own type of placebo effect? Some of you are so convinced that tests mean everything that you might believe you amp is good when really it sounds like junk to someone else.


----------



## pez

Your STX should be fine as a DAC. It's actually good for that purpose. It's only 'disadvantage' really is that it resides inside your computer case with other components...meaning possible interference, or heat mangling with functionality in rare situations. However, with cards like the STX or THD, these factors are almost non-existent, as I've personally never read any complaints about those issues in particular.

My recent experience, and that of another member or two, is that the HD 600 and 650 sounds great out of Schiit amplifiers. The sound is a bit thin, though. I only say that because of the GoVibe Magnum Amp + DAC I have, gives a different perspective of what the HD 650 are actually capable of. The Asgard 2 and Magni are somewhat bright sounding, and a bit thin throughout the bass and midrange. However, with the GoVibe, it reveals more of the Sennheiser's 'liquidity' in sound throughout these ranges. Even the soundstage _seems_ a bit better.

Overall, I say if you're on a bit of a budget, a Magni is a good option. From there, you can plan your next upgrade, whether it be another set of headphones, or a better amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I mentioned a couple pages back that OTL Tube Amplifiers are the most popular with the Sennheiser HD600/HD650.
> 
> there is the Bottlehead Crack which cost $279 but you have to assemble it. if you are not handy with a soldering iron there is the Woo Audio WA3 ($520) and La Figaro 336c ($295), La Figaro 332c ($413), La Figaro 332s ($462), La Figaro 339 ($720).
> 
> Headfonia checked out the 336c http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-336c-the-otl-starter/
> 
> Simca has the 339. I like that amp a lot.
> 
> i'm not sure how the Little Dot Tube amplifiers hold up.


I'm kinda heading towards the direction of a tube amp. Which of the La Figaro would you recommend the most?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I mentioned a couple pages back that OTL Tube Amplifiers are the most popular with the Sennheiser HD600/HD650.
> 
> there is the Bottlehead Crack which cost $279 but you have to assemble it. if you are not handy with a soldering iron there is the Woo Audio WA3 ($520) and La Figaro 336c ($295), La Figaro 332c ($413), La Figaro 332s ($462), La Figaro 339 ($720).
> 
> Headfonia checked out the 336c http://www.headfonia.com/lafigaro-336c-the-otl-starter/
> 
> Simca has the 339. I like that amp a lot.
> 
> i'm not sure how the Little Dot Tube amplifiers hold up.


I would stay away from woo. I heard the WA3+HD600 combo, and I was actually quite disappointed. Tube amps are supposed to be really warm and full. The woo audio stuff was super thin sounding. The WA6 is not bad if you swap out the tubes and change some capacitors on the inside.

But seriously, woo audio has no clue how to build amps. Why on earth anyone would try to use a single power tube as the output tube in a setero amp is beyond me.

Furthermore, the WA6 is a transformer amp, and it uses two preamp tubes and a rectifier tube. Why would you have a tube rectified amp without a power tube is just...........stupid.

Lafigaro is better.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Yea, that coincides with what I have read, that tube amps go well with the hd650. Wow you have some serious gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately I seem to be heading down this same road of always wanting better set ups than a previous one, all starting from when I purchased $40 earbuds years ago. I assume you understand what I mean.


oh yeah. it took me a long time to buy all this. I started with a sound card and cheap pair of headphones 4 or 5 years ago and talked myself into upgrading and now look at me! I got my eyes on the Eddie Current Zana Deux http://www.eddiecurrent.com/Zanadeux.html



I talked a lot of guys around here into upgrading too. just the other day 2slick bought a Schiit Lyr and pair of Audeze LCD-2.

if you are protected by a good return policy why the hell not.


----------



## pez

For any dubstep/EDM fans out their...the new EP by 501 is quite the treat.

Going to do a quick rant/protest. Screw Beatport. If you buy music from there in a lossless format, you're getting screwed. Find a way to buy from the label or artist. I love that NeverSayDie records are doing this with nearly all of their releases.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh yeah. it took me a long time to buy all this. I started with a sound card and cheap pair of headphones 4 or 5 years ago and talked myself into upgrading and now look at me! *I got my eyes on the Eddie Current Zana Deux http://www.eddiecurrent.com/Zanadeux.html*
> 
> 
> 
> I talked a lot of guys around here into upgrading too. just the other day 2slick bought a Schiit Lyr and pair of Audeze LCD-2.
> 
> if you are protected by a good return policy why the hell not.


"$2200.00 plus shipping"

For that price, either get the synthesis nimis, flame, or the ovation.

get in contact with these guys

VMAX Services
CP 8, Westmount Station
Montreal, QC H3Z 2T1
Tel.: 1-888-271-0543
Tel.: (514) 931-1880
Fax: (514) 931-8891
[email protected]
www.vmax-services.com


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm kinda heading towards the direction of a tube amp. Which of the La Figaro would you recommend the most?


I only have experience with the La Figaro 339. I don't know how well the others hold up but people claim the others don't respond well to tube rolling so if you can't afford the 339 maybe the 336c.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> "$2200.00 plus shipping"
> 
> For that price, either get the synthesis nimis, flame, or the ovation.
> 
> get in contact with these guys
> 
> VMAX Services
> CP 8, Westmount Station
> Montreal, QC H3Z 2T1
> Tel.: 1-888-271-0543
> Tel.: (514) 931-1880
> Fax: (514) 931-8891
> [email protected]
> www.vmax-services.com


I can't find anything on that company.

I like Craig's designs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finally jealous of someone's headphones now.


My favorite part is how they paired the best-looking earcups on the planet with the silliest headband. The joints on the headband creak like a bad door hinge.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok, first nwavguy is quite frankly one of the worst authorities on audio..........ever.
> 
> Pretty much anyone who uses machines and computers to measure audio is useless.
> 
> The only tests that ever matter is a blind test. Sometimes you have to get a few friends to do this, but honestly it is worth it to be accurate.
> 
> Think about it. After some hundred years plus of studying the human ear, we still don't know much about it. We do not know how sound is changed inside of ones ear, and furthermore every ear is slightly different.
> 
> You can sit there and simulate sound on a machine all day long, but it does not mean diddly squat. Until we have machines/computers that can model the human ear and then the neural pathways the stimuli take, then we are not truly measuring how neutral something is or how well it stacks up to other audio gear.
> 
> The human ear is designed to essentially correct for some of the interference the ear picks up from ambient noises among other things, and then your brain also compensates for a whole range of frequencies it "thinks" it should be hearing. If you make the most perfect amp, your brain will try and over correct it which makes things sound sterile and lifeless.
> 
> This is why subjectivity will ALWAYS beat out objectivity.
> 
> And furthermore, who is to say that test results in of themselves do not generate their own type of placebo effect? Some of you are so convinced that tests mean everything that you might believe you amp is good when really it sounds like junk to someone else.


I don't agree with your initial statement.
Nor do I agree on some of your points. Please bear in mind I'm a reviewer myself and 100% of the time my reviews are subjective. Despite that, I try and be objective as much as I can. If I don't like the earphones for example, doesn't mean the next person won't like them.
Ie. I don't really like the GR07 MkII's nor the FA DBA-02mkII nor the FA TBA-04's - but does that mean I'll give them a bad rating - far from it.
My preference in sound doesn't lie in those earphones - but my god are they few of the best earphones I've heard that are CAPABLE and I can see people absolutely loving those earphones (which they do).
Ie. Neutral with nice soundstage: GR07 MkII
Precise and cheap for what you get: FA DBA-02mkII
Excellent upgrade to the DBA's : FA TBA-04

Objective data IS USEFUL and I wish there was more of it - but sure no one should go out and buy a headphone or any sort of audio equipment based solely on the PRINCIPLE of the objective data. That's plain wrong, in my humble opinion.

With all that's been said, it is nice to see my SUBJECTIVE views and reviews being reflected upon the OBJECTIVE data presented by certain sites.
Ie. Denon C710, PFE 232 frequency response graphs from inner fidelity pretty much mimicking my subjective views on them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Decware Zen Taboo MKIII is another I would consider

http://www.decware.com/newsite/TABOO.htm

but I haven't tried that one. 17lbs of awesome to keep me warm this canadian winter lol


----------



## Simca

My La Figaro 339 makes me feel like such a girl. I can barely pick it up. I was like this monster must weigh 75+ pounds. Looked it up..it was like 24 lbs. I felt like such a child.

Waiting on my RCA cable to come in. As soon as it does, I'll hook up the tubes to the amp and connect my ODAC/O2 combo to my La Figaro 339. O2 will act as a preamp, but should work just fine.

I wasn't a fan of the cheap Little Dot series..only heard the cheap ones though. Haven't heard the expensive ones. Went as high as the Little Dot MKIV I believe and they didn't impress me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I can't find anything on that company.
> 
> I like Craig's designs.


huh, that is weird. I pulled the info straight from synthesis. Why can't audio people run an online business?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the company sounds familiar. maybe they went out of business?

off-topic but Bryston was at TAVES 2013 and it was really weird shaking the guys hand when in the back of my mind i'm thinking "I have to sell your amp to buy a better one"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the company sounds familiar. maybe they went out of business?
> 
> off-topic but Bryston was at TAVES 2013 and it was really weird shaking the guys hand when in the back of my mind i'm thinking "I have to sell your amp to buy a better one"


Lol, I met the guys from woo, schiit, border patrol, bottle head, and so on. Try shaking their hands while you heard something better for the same price in the last booth. The schiit people and border patrol people are really nice and enthusiastic about their products though. That is more than what I can say about most hi-fi people.

Then go talk to the burson guys. The rep straight up told me that their stuff was expensive because they were basing their price on other gear and not the actual cost of the amp it's self. Which I suppose is fine. Money is money after all. But it kind of leaves a bitter taste in your mouth knowing that they are intentionally over charging for their stuff.

The Mr. Speakers guys is just.......idk. Maybe he was tired, but when one says closed headphones in a quiet room are better than open headphones......I start to question what their IQ is.

Synthesis, Jolida, pro arc, audionote, deja vu, and sophia are all cool people.

Audio summits in general are kind of funny. 99% of the stuff there is terrible, but you always have to smile and say thank you regardless.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, I met the guys from woo, schiit, border patrol, bottle head, and so on. Try shaking their hands while you heard something better for the same price in the last booth. The schiit people and border patrol people are really nice and enthusiastic about their products though. That is more than what I can say about most hi-fi people.
> 
> Then go talk to the burson guys. The rep straight up told me that their stuff was expensive because they were basing their price on other gear and not the actual cost of the amp it's self. Which I suppose is fine. Money is money after all. But it kind of leaves a bitter taste in your mouth knowing that they are intentionally over charging for their stuff.
> 
> The Mr. Speakers guys is just.......idk. Maybe he was tired, but when one says closed headphones in a quiet room are better than open headphones......I start to question what their IQ is.
> 
> Synthesis, Jolida, pro arc, audionote, deja vu, and sophia are all cool people.
> 
> Audio summits in general are kind of funny. 99% of the stuff there is terrible, but you always have to smile and say thank you regardless.


His comment does make kind of sense though. Open headphones let sound in and out by design. In a quiet room, wouldn't sound bounces around a lot more unfettered?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> His comment does make kind of sense though. Open headphones let sound in and out by design. In a quiet room, wouldn't sound bounces around a lot more unfettered?


.......no. Unless you are listening at high volumes in a small room with a crap ton of echos, then it should be a non issue.

Any room with a carpet or rug sound not interfere enough to make a open headphone sound worse than closed headphones.

Actually.....let's ask friend satchel. He has the best headphones to test your hypothesis.

@friend satchel: In a quiet room at your computer, do your stax headphones create reverberation in your room?


----------



## pez

Lol friend satchel....


----------



## Simca

You wouldn't be able to discern any degradation/reverberation with the driver so close to your ear.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't agree with your initial statement.
> Nor do I agree on some of your points. Please bear in mind I'm a reviewer myself and 100% of the time my reviews are subjective. Despite that, I try and be objective as much as I can. If I don't like the earphones for example, doesn't mean the next person won't like them.
> Ie. I don't really like the GR07 MkII's nor the FA DBA-02mkII nor the FA TBA-04's - but does that mean I'll give them a bad rating - far from it.
> My preference in sound doesn't lie in those earphones - but my god are they few of the best earphones I've heard that are CAPABLE and I can see people absolutely loving those earphones (which they do).
> Ie. Neutral with nice soundstage: GR07 MkII
> Precise and cheap for what you get: FA DBA-02mkII
> Excellent upgrade to the DBA's : FA TBA-04
> 
> Objective data IS USEFUL and I wish there was more of it - but sure no one should go out and buy a headphone or any sort of audio equipment based solely on the PRINCIPLE of the objective data. That's plain wrong, in my humble opinion.
> 
> With all that's been said, it is nice to see my SUBJECTIVE views and reviews being reflected upon the OBJECTIVE data presented by certain sites.
> Ie. Denon C710, PFE 232 frequency response graphs from inner fidelity pretty much mimicking my subjective views on them.


Well said, I also wanted to chime in that it is better to know and understand that balancing both is the best way to quantify what your hearing. People who get upset at what NwAvGuy did are obviously part of the people who are very closed minded and can't see objectively. See it for what he did as trying to improve on a market where people just throw prices for the hell of throwing it up there because everything else is expensive (aka market driven). It definitely improved a lot of ways people test audio gear thus making these audio gear sellers more aware and therefore produce better audio equipment for us all.

As for Tjj226 statement on a blind test, even NwAvGuy challenges everyone to actually do this (its stated in the article on op amp), but when doing a blind test no one should know what's being tested and should not see anything and just listen and decide which sounds better in terms of amp, op-amp, etc being tested of course.


----------



## bumblebee1980

a couple pages back I mentioned La Figaro amplifiers are wired with solid silver just like in the old days.




I found a cool picture. this is a Siemens & Halske mobile power amplifier 1031n from the 1920's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

also http://www.alldacinfo.com/?page_id=242 is back up!

it's a near complete list of DA converters and chipset info. you can sort by price or chipset.


----------



## Noviets

Is the Seinhesier 360 worth getting? The PC350 here is $110 cheaper than the PC360. Plus the open ear disign (What I use now) allows me to hear alot of background noise around the house, cars going by etc. But I do like the "free" feeling not having hot ears and head after a few hours of gameplay.

Is there a soundstage difference between the two, or is it simply open vs closed cans? Seems a pretty steep price for differences.

Edit:
Also wondering which of these would be best to pair with the headphones.
PCIe Creative Sound Blaster ZXR 5.1 Gaming Sound Card ($295)
PCIe ASUS Xonar Phoebus ROG Sound Card ($219)
PCI ASUS Xonar Essence ST 7.1 Channel Sound Card ($195)

There's a $100 variation, the Phoebus and the ZXR come with their own volume controller. Which would be the one to get for gaming? Is there a point getting 5.1 or 7.1 soundcards for headphones? (Either the Sen PC350 or Sen PC360)

Also, I have the Z-2300 Logitech desktop speakers, and wondering how I would switch between them and my headphones, right now the little volume controller on my desk has my headphones plugged into it. If I plug my desktop speakers into my new soundcard, then have my Headphones plugged into my desktop speakers controller, would that effect my sound quality? Or should I just get a 3.5mm splitter and have them both plugged into my soundcard?

Purely for gaming


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> a couple pages back I mentioned La Figaro amplifiers are wired with solid silver just like in the old days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a cool picture. this is a Siemens & Halske mobile power amplifier 1031n from the 1920's.


They over built the crap out of those amps, but it is really nice to a point to point amp.

I am quite pleasantly surprised. I wonder if this can be redesigned to accept power pentodes like a 350b, 6l6, or an EL34. Hmmmmmmmm if it weren't for my car, I would actually see how I could improve this thing.

@simca: If the internals are that simple to work with, maybe you should consider upgrading the caps? It would be a much cheaper upgrade than getting new tubes. New resistors would also be an improvement, but it would not make that big of an impact.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is the Seinhesier 360 worth getting? The PC350 here is $110 cheaper than the PC360. Plus the open ear disign (What I use now) allows me to hear alot of background noise around the house, cars going by etc. But I do like the "free" feeling not having hot ears and head after a few hours of gameplay.
> 
> Is there a soundstage difference between the two, or is it simply open vs closed cans? Seems a pretty steep price for differences.
> 
> Edit:
> Also wondering which of these would be best to pair with the headphones.
> PCIe Creative Sound Blaster ZXR 5.1 Gaming Sound Card
> or
> PCI ASUS Xonar Essence ST 7.1
> 
> There's a $100 difference, the stats look pretty identical, the difference being the Sound Blaster comes with its own amplifier volume control.
> 
> Also, I have the Z-2300 Logitech desktop speakers, and wondering how I would switch between them and my headphones, right now the little volume controller on my desk has my headphones plugged into it. If I plug my desktop speakers into my new soundcard, then have my Headphones plugged into my desktop speakers controller, would that effect my sound quality?


you can build your own headset now with the Antlion Modmic.

http://www.modmic.com/

you can plug everything into the Asus Essence ST or Creative Sound Blaster ZxR and simply switch between speakers and headphones using drivers. you will need some 1/4" adapters.

I don't think you need a sound card that expensive.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Creative Sound Blaster Z will do fine. it's only $89.



if you guys are ever unsure the 3.5mm Front L/R jack on a sound card is always stereo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to start porting over my AmazonUK reviews to OCN's database:
http://www.overclock.net/products/fischer-audio-fa-004-black-offer-amazing-sound-complete-accessory-package-and-more-with-great-for-mobile-audio/reviews/6377

I'll let you know when I've done it.
OCnoob you might be interested in knowing this


----------



## twerk

Any of you guys in the UK used HiFi Headphones to buy from?

They currently have the DT 880 600 ohm for £208.96 which is way less than most other places (Amazon is £299.99). Seems too good to be true


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Any of you guys in the UK used HiFi Headphones to buy from?
> 
> They currently have the DT 880 600 ohm for £208.96 which is way less than most other places (Amazon is £299.99). Seems too good to be true


I know a few guys who ordered from them. It's a reliable place


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm going to start porting over my AmazonUK reviews to OCN's database:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/fischer-audio-fa-004-black-offer-amazing-sound-complete-accessory-package-and-more-with-great-for-mobile-audio/reviews/6377
> 
> I'll let you know when I've done it.
> OCnoob you might be interested in knowing this


About to give up trying to get my review system to work with the existing database, but you can move them in. I will just manually move it later on once I get this off the ground.


----------



## Simca

I lost my GR07's. They've been MIA for months. Officially claiming them gone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I lost my GR07's. They've been MIA for months. Officially claiming them gone.


Hey Simca, last time I think you suggested the 2020 model for a usb mic. Does it come with a power switch?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey Simca, last time I think you suggested the 2020 model for a usb mic. Does it come with a power switch?


If you mean the AT 2020, I have one. It doesn't have any switches or buttons on it that I've found.

It's a good mic, but you need to have it at mouth level (you probably should with mics in that price range anyways), or the blue light shines in your eyes... that can be a problem if you just want to plop it on your desk and have it pointing up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Any of you guys in the UK used HiFi Headphones to buy from?
> 
> They currently have the DT 880 600 ohm for £208.96 which is way less than most other places (Amazon is £299.99). Seems too good to be true


reliable and great source. Highly recommended. Make sure they're not b grade.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> reliable and great source. Highly recommended. Make sure they're not b grade.


They have B grade DT 880s too for £198 but no, these aren't.

Wonder why they're so cheap, nothing else seems to be, only beyer stuff... weird.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> They have B grade DT 880s too for £198 but no, these aren't.
> 
> Wonder why they're so cheap, nothing else seems to be, only beyer stuff... weird.


Don't question it and BUY IT







!
I think they have a good return policy too, just in case it doesn't work out for you - but double check.
Often I've contemplated purchases and then ended up missing out on deals.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If you mean the AT 2020, I have one. It doesn't have any switches or buttons on it that I've found.
> 
> It's a good mic, but you need to have it at mouth level (you probably should with mics in that price range anyways), or the blue light shines in your eyes... that can be a problem if you just want to plop it on your desk and have it pointing up.


Thanks! Too bad I can't rep you!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

So I'm in the market for new headphones for studio use but I need comfort because I game with studio headphones as well.

I have my eyes on the Shure SRH840 and the AKG K271 MKII. Would you recommend anything else? Maybe something from the Sennheiser range?

I've heard the AKG K240s and was extremely impressed by them. They worked quite well with metal which is the music I'm primarily mixing and working with.

I heard that the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO version also has a very bland/neutral sound which would work.

Cheers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> So I'm in the market for new headphones for studio use but I need comfort because I game with studio headphones as well.
> 
> I have my eyes on the Shure SRH840 and the AKG K271 MKII. Would you recommend anything else? Maybe something from the Sennheiser range?
> 
> I've heard the AKG K240s and was extremely impressed by them. They worked quite well with metal which is the music I'm primarily mixing and working with.
> 
> I heard that the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO version also has a very bland/neutral sound which would work.
> 
> Cheers


Options in Country?

Budget? Flexible?

Studio means as neutral as possible?

Do you have amp?

Do you have sound card?

Does it have an integrated amp?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I watched Ender's Game Sunday night by the way. I am still bitter about it! If you enjoyed the book as much as I did, watching it maybe a bad idea. If you like special effects and mediocre acting, you might like it. I wished they split it into 2 as there was so much more to the book...


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Options in Country?
> 
> Budget? Flexible?
> 
> Studio means as neutral as possible?
> 
> Do you have amp?
> 
> Do you have sound card?
> 
> Does it have an integrated amp?


Anything under £200 as I shop off Amazon.co.uk. If there is an equivalent on Amazon.com that ships to South Africa then I'll take it.

Yes, as neutral as possible would be perfect. I am running a Roland UA-55 Quad Capture Sound Card.

So anything under R3 000 (ZAR).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! Too bad I can't rep you!


You never rep








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Anything under £200 as I shop off Amazon.co.uk. If there is an equivalent on Amazon.com that ships to South Africa then I'll take it.
> 
> Yes, as neutral as possible would be perfect. I am running a Roland UA-55 Quad Capture Sound Card.
> 
> So anything under R3 000 (ZAR).


If you want something smooth for the studio - the AKG line could be well up your street.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can I ask you which headphone amp you purchased? I read that the hd650s which I also have are responsive to different headphone amps. Yea, I got the card originally just for speakers and the headphone amp on it was a bonus when I did eventually get new headphones. I just didnt expect to get new headphones so soon. If I would do it again I would just have put more money into the speakers or headphones, instead of both.
> 
> Also did your card come with extra op amps like mine? I see many other people having to buy it separately.


I've currently got the wa3 which is pretty good with my hd650. I've also got the little dot mk3 after tube rolling it is ok, but the woo audio does sound better than again the woo's ate more expensive. I didn't get the extra OP amps when I purchased the stx I mostly use it as a transport to the external amp and dac to keep Dolby. For gaming though I do use the sennheiser pc360 and only stx. Just for the convenience factor I'm not a fan of clip on mics.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Woo Audio Amplifiers used to come in different colours.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You never rep


Do to! Just pretty bad about it. Need to get better for sure.


----------



## Simca

I rep people everytime they help me on OCN. Unfortunately, no one ever helps me on OCN. :|


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I rep people everytime they help me on OCN. Unfortunately, no one ever helps me on OCN. :|


How can anyone help you when you are already omniscient?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> How can anyone help you when you are already omniscient?


Most of the time I ask for minions to help me find links so that I can decide what I want. They can't even do this for me. And when they do, I always never choose what they've selected because I already knew the answer before I asked it and my decision is always best.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Most of the time I ask for minions to help me find links so that I can decide what I want. They can't even do this for me. And when they do, I always never choose what they've selected because I already knew the answer before I asked it and my decision is always best.


In other words you are lazy and sadistic?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Most of the time I ask for minions to help me find links so that I can decide what I want. They can't even do this for me. And when they do, I always never choose what they've selected because I already knew the answer before I asked it and my decision is always best.


I could give you a run for your money. For instance, the La Figaro is almost good. You should rewire it to accept British and American tubes. Chinese tubes are laughable compared to good Telefunken, Mullard, or western tubes.

Plus, unless you primarily listen to the HD650s, the OTL design does not benefit the HE-500s as much as a amp with a few good transformers on it.

You probably could have hunted down a decent Conrad Johnson Amp, a Dynaco ST70, Sansui 1000a, maybe some Knight mobo blocks and adapt them for headphones.

Heck, even with all your disposable Minions, you could have hired someone to build you a tube amp.

But it's ok, we still love you simca.


----------



## Simca

Sounds like a bunch of fooey.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of fooey.


Wanna bet?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think it's hooey









I almost bought a Dynakit for a Christmas present. I was going to build it for my dad but I bought him a Samson DA-E750 instead. british tubes are my favourite but can get expensive. Mullard also manufactured for Sylvania and Amperex.


----------



## twerk

Can anyone recommend me a good headphone stand? I've been looking around and all I can find are some £10 shoddy plastic stands or £90+ high quality stands and nothing in between, spending over £50 on a holder is a bit silly in my opinion









I currently use this Sennheiser one but I'm looking for something a bit nicer.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a good headphone stand? I've been looking around and all I can find are some £10 shoddy plastic stands or £90+ high quality stands and nothing in between, spending over £50 on a holder is a bit silly in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently use this Sennheiser one but I'm looking for something a bit nicer.


the Sennheiser is actually one of the better ones. if you want something with a little more class try Woo Audio. I think Jack makes the best headphone stands because they don't apply any caliper pressure to the headband or ear cups.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is what I'm talking about. see how the headband is stretched out and the ear cups are pressed up against a flat surface? no good.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this is what I'm talking about. see how the headband is stretched out and the ear cups are pressed up against a flat surface? no good.


Yeah, that's one of the only other stands I can find that looks decent but it costs £90. Didn't realise it puts unnecessary pressure on the headband and ear-cups.

I might just stick with my current Sennheiser holder, it doesn't look that bad and it does the job.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the only other stands I can find that looks decent but it costs £90. Didn't realise it puts unnecessary pressure on the headband and ear-cups.
> 
> I might just stick with my current Sennheiser holder, it doesn't look that bad and it does the job.


Make your own?


----------



## bumblebee1980

for people that don't have a headphone stand just use the box the HD650 came in. leave it on your desk.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the only other stands I can find that looks decent but it costs £90. Didn't realise it puts unnecessary pressure on the headband and ear-cups.
> 
> I might just stick with my current Sennheiser holder, it doesn't look that bad and it does the job.


You're in the UK I see









Get yourself a banana holder mate.
I think I picked mine up from House of Frazer
Either a banana holder or a kitchen roll holder.
Less than £10.

I've never seen the point in spending something ridiculous like £90 for a holder.

You can also buy something like this:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zoppapro-Acrylic-wood-headphone-stand-holder-clamp-NEW/321224459657?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D2519908192527369279%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D3%26sd%3D320826811860%26

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fork-Heaphone-light-wooden-stand-wood-headphones-NEW-audio-holder-hanger-/221162219103?pt=US_Stands_Mounts_Holders&hash=item337e4ba65f

I bought this one from the same seller:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Zoppapro-Music-Clave-headphone-stand-holder-clamp-NEW-/320845627557?nma=true&si=NARzIte64Aj4MxesUqc8ZsMtNoQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## bumblebee1980

that fork one looks familiar


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You're in the UK I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get yourself a banana holder mate.
> I think I picked mine up from House of Frazer
> Either a banana holder or a kitchen roll holder.
> Less than £10.


A banana holder will wear a line into the middle of the headphone pad. Not a big deal for most people, but if you have really expensive headphones I can see wanting something a little better. Also if you have heavy cups like in wooden closed headphones, you might even start to warp the band a little.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> A banana holder will wear a line into the middle of the headphone pad. Not a big deal for most people, but if you have really expensive headphones I can see wanting something a little better. Also if you have heavy cups like in wooden closed headphones, you might even start to warp the band a little.


Indeed - that's your NORMAL banana holder - but there one out there that are a little different.
Wish I could find a picture - I can't fine my holder as it is -or else I would take a pic of it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this is what I'm talking about. see how the headband is stretched out and the ear cups are pressed up against a flat surface? no good.


I've usually seen people with the highest-end headphones on the planet (e.g. Orpheus, MDR-R10, Omega, SR-009, sometimes multiple of each, etc.) use the same type of headphone stand to hold their headphones for years without problems. I don't see the big deal...


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Sennheiser is actually one of the better ones. if you want something with a little more class try Woo Audio. I think Jack makes the best headphone stands because they don't apply any caliper pressure to the headband or ear cups.


I took that one and rigged it onto the banana holder.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I've usually seen people with the highest-end headphones on the planet (e.g. Orpheus, MDR-R10, Omega, SR-009, sometimes multiple of each, etc.) use the same type of headphone stand to hold their headphones for years without problems. I don't see the big deal...


velour ear cups flatten out and get mushy after some use. these headphone stands that resemble the human head are only going to expedite that. not all headbands are made out of spring steel either.


----------



## bumblebee1980

those people also use Woo Audio stands.



when the Sennheiser HD600/HD650 are on your head the velour ear cups press against soft skin and hair but on a headphone stand it's nothing but hard wood. the HD650 headband is not sturdy at all either.

does everybody get it now?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm not convinced that's more than a coincidence -- check out the headphones/stand he's got hidden under the dust cover!


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh wow the MHDT Steeplechase is only $399

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mhdt-Labs-Steeplechase-AK4396-USB-Tube-DAC-192-24-inputs-capacity-/121049735379

I didn't know there was a MHDT Havana 2 either! it now supports 24/192.


----------



## Kittencake

what are some good bassy headphones? I thought I'd ass you guys


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audeze LCD-3?









depends on your budget


----------



## Kittencake

150?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 150?


''Audio technica M50s?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 150?


150 what?
£ $ or €?

If you want bass (compromising mids a little):
-ATH M50
-Sony XB line


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> 150?


look around for the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80. I bought a pair for a friend recently and they only cost me $180.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> look around for the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80. I bought a pair for a friend recently and they only cost me $180.


Oh yes and the beyers to that list above.


----------



## bumblebee1980

acrylic panel is a nice touch when the tube is lit.










people like to mod MHDT DAC too. there is a 155 page thread on Head-Fi.


----------



## Simca

There's also a 186 page thread on the HTF-600s which were hilariously overrated.


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's actually $379 if you order direct.

http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/order.htm

MHDT DAC are not overrated. I can vouch for MHDT at least the original Havana.


----------



## Simca

Didn't say it was, just saying having tons of pages on a headfi thread means jack all.

My RCA cable came in..waiting for my 3.5 to 1/4" jack adapter..lost my other 2.


----------



## bumblebee1980

MHDT design is pretty interesting. the tube is coupled to the op-amp. normally it's a capacitor or transformer.

http://www.enjoythemusic.com/magazine/equipment/0406/mhdt_laboratory_dac.htm

for $379 I would take a chance on it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's actually $379 if you order direct.
> 
> http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/order.htm
> 
> MHDT DAC are not overrated. I can vouch for MHDT at least the original Havana.


Yeah, both of them are decent, but I really wish they designed it a bit better.

I have to give them credit, they did chose decent stock parts especially when you compare them to main stream manufacturers.

But I can't really hear the tube sound all that much. It makes me wonder what they were using the tube for.

But the actually dac does not sound half bad.

I still prefer the jolida over it simply because there is more room to grow in terms of upgrades and I think it sounds a bit better, but the MHDT is not all that far behind really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Very proud to have written this review:
http://www.overclock.net/products/vsonic-gr07-pro-dynamic-noise-isolation-earphones-earbuds-iem-new-model-with-multiple-ear-tips/reviews/6393

OCnoob you'll find a lot of ported audio reviews here:
http://www.overclock.net/users/310570/reviews

I got a few more to come - but I'm a little tired out for today.


----------



## bumblebee1980

there are 5x more DA converters over $500 than under. it only cost $379. the Jolida Glass FX cost $499. the op-amp is the gain and the tube adds colour. what do you mean room for upgrades?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just found this.

Who ever has money, and knows how to solder PLEASE BUILD THIS.

http://www.single-ended.com/we300bjames.htm


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very proud to have written this review:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/vsonic-gr07-pro-dynamic-noise-isolation-earphones-earbuds-iem-new-model-with-multiple-ear-tips/reviews/6393
> 
> OCnoob you'll find a lot of ported audio reviews here:
> http://www.overclock.net/users/310570/reviews
> 
> I got a few more to come - but I'm a little tired out for today.


Sweet! Can you do me a huge favor and PM me that info as well so there is no chance of it getting lost? That would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kittencake*
> 
> I thought I'd ass you guys


Can you please elaborate...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Very proud to have written this review:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/vsonic-gr07-pro-dynamic-noise-isolation-earphones-earbuds-iem-new-model-with-multiple-ear-tips/reviews/6393
> 
> OCnoob you'll find a lot of ported audio reviews here:
> http://www.overclock.net/users/310570/reviews
> 
> I got a few more to come - but I'm a little tired out for today.


good job


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sweet! Can you do me a huge favor and PM me that info as well so there is no chance of it getting lost? That would be gratefully appreciated!


sure thing I'll PM you once it is done (all reviews ported)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> good job


cheers!


----------



## twerk

My second pair of DT 880s arrived from HiFi Headphones today, with a £40 wine voucher and... a free Chupa Chup lollipop


----------



## Simca

I don't like when people review products and give it 4-5 starts or 9/10 on everything. It's like everything they review is fantastic or the best. People need to switch to a 100 point scale. That might make their opinion a bit more objective..but..probably not..they'd still be giving 86+s to everything.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't like when people review products and give it 4-5 starts or 9/10 on everything. It's like everything they review is fantastic or the best. People need to switch to a 100 point scale. That might make their opinion a bit more objective..but..probably not..they'd still be giving 86+s to everything.


Not everyone is like you Simca.
I reviewed it based on what I've heard before and I rated the GR07 MK2's highly. Subjective opinion.

The whole world doesn't revolve around you


----------



## Simca

But it does, you're just on the outside of it.

Get to the inner circle. Then you can give appropriately numbered reviews.

The entire world isn't cookies and rainbows.

Part of the problem with giving high reviews to the products you've heard is that if you only listen to the best stuff, then all of it should be numbered high. I like to rate things on an objective scale from the best thing I could ever hear to the worst thing I could ever hear. IMO, it gives a more accurate placement for products.

On a serious note, I don't particularly care how you rate things. I just don't like giving every product high reviews. Seems to deter from the actual value of the product.

If you give the GR07's a 9.5/10..but you think it's a weaker product than xxx but you also gave that a 9.5/10..then you're not saying anything, know what I mean?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> But it does, you're just on the outside of it.
> 
> Get to the inner circle. Then you can give appropriately numbered reviews.
> 
> The entire world isn't cookies and rainbows.
> 
> Part of the problem with giving high reviews to the products you've heard is that if you only listen to the best stuff, then all of it should be numbered high. I like to rate things on an objective scale from the best thing I could ever hear to the worst thing I could ever hear. IMO, it gives a more accurate placement for products.
> 
> On a serious note, I don't particularly care how you rate things. I just don't like giving every product high reviews. Seems to deter from the actual value of the product.
> 
> If you give the GR07's a 9.5/10..but you think it's a weaker product than xxx but you also gave that a 9.5/10..then you're not saying anything, know what I mean?


Indeed I know what you mean and agree with that.
That's why I have my own and public earphone rating table, where you can download and view the earphones I've reviewed and how I've rated them.
This is not only useful for users but also for potential readers to see how I would class their earphones (if I've reviewed it) alongside with others.

But like any objective data - I find it useful but not conclusive. A mixture of the subjective and objective is what does it for me - and that's why a lot of people take my advice for earphones on-board. I've had a lot of people on YouTube thank me for the advice I've given them. I'm sure you must have experienced that too via OCN.

I should also note that I base a lot of my review on PRICE. Many other reviewers base it on its technical cpabilities, but my ratings revolve around price.
Why you might ask: Simple - if I want to buy the product how does the product rate out of 10 (or 100 in your case) if I were to spend £400 on it.

A product that costs only £20 shouldn't be rated, in my opinion in the same way as a £400 set.
This for me allows readers to see how they would scale the earphones based on the price they would pay. A LOT OF audiophile and/or reviewers forget the price of products. They seem to forget that reviews are there to help companies push their products to potential customers. If it wasn't the case, then companies would never bother sending out samples to reviewers like myself.
Naturally this also brings some people to never rate a set of reviewing gear negatively. I don't work on that principle at all. If I don't like it, I'll be sure to mention it - I don't care about the consequences I'll have (ie not receiving any more products) but I care about the readers being misinformed. ie. I got banned for a week off head-fi once for getting angry at a guy recommending TF10's for cycling (The guy recommending hadn't even heard the TF10's just assumed he knew everything about them).

I also usually ask for companies for samples - and thus when I do, I select the products I want to review. This generally means they are products I would potentially like and/or others have liked already.

Anyway, that's my point of view


----------



## Simca

I think price is very important too, but I also don't let it dictate what I think about the sound. Just because something's cheap doesn't mean it sounds great. If I think a headphone sounds great for the price, I say that. I also then make it very clear it's not a "[name of another headphone for comparison]", but for the price it's the best you're going to get. Also, if a headphone is very good, but the price is astronomical I give it the appropriate excellent rating for audio quality and then a poor value rating.

Value rating is what I give headphones for price.


----------



## madwolfa

My audio gear in the sig.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madwolfa*
> 
> My audio gear in the sig.


A couple things.

You can buy the cardas connectors and some cable and make some shielded cables for half the price of the cardas cable you got there. You could potentially then sell the cable and put some extra cash in your pockets. Just a thought.

The second this is I just found this killer deal for a used set of 598s on head-fi. http://www.head-fi.org/t/689330/sennheiser-hd-598-with-hard-travel-case

If someone is in need of some cheap headphones....well there ya go


----------



## madwolfa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You can buy the cardas connectors and some cable and make some shielded cables for half the price of the cardas cable you got there. You could potentially then sell the cable and put some extra cash in your pockets. Just a thought.


Ahh. My Senns and this cable are like 10 years old now. It's been a long time ago...


----------



## JAM3S121

my girlfriend bought me these last week, urbanears zinken headphones.. cost about $80 to $120.

Really like em so far, they are no where near as nice sounding as my V-Moda M100's but they are much more forgiving. The dac on my droid razr m blows, wish fiio or some company could make dacs/amps for androids other than samsungs. Anyways these are really comfortable for just 40mm drivers, the pads are very plush and they swivel/fold up easily into a draw string pouch or backpack. The sound is good for the price, female vocals sound great but males are a little lacking IMO, not basshead cans but do offer enough bass to satisfy my needs and most peoples needs. I like them because they are a really lightweight, rubberized plastic and metals. Can't even tell when they are around my neck unlike the m100 which are heavy. I also hated bringing my m100s to the community college I commute too.. I've seen people get jumped for beats before and dont wanna get my stuff stolen.


----------



## Noviets

New member of the club!

Just purchased myself the Sennheiser HD600 and Aune T1 amp.

Just my luck that both of them I bought are out of stock so looks like it'll be atleast a week away
















Big thanks to Tjj226 Angel for all of the advice, explanations, recommendations, and answering my 5,000th question via PM (More to come I'm sure haha)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> New member of the club!
> 
> Just purchased myself the Sennheiser HD600 and Aune T1 amp.
> 
> Just my luck that both of them I bought are out of stock so looks like it'll be atleast a week away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks to Tjj226 Angel for all of the advice, explanations, recommendations, and answering my 5,000th question via PM (More to come I'm sure haha)


Hey congrats on your purchase and welcome to the club! Tjj226 Angel is a good guy and I am glad he was able to help you make a fine choice. The HD600 is a great headphone.


----------



## Noviets

Just signed up to the club, since when does 1+1 not equal window?

The world has changed, now I start the question other parts of my existance!


----------



## bumblebee1980

just saw Currawong video on the Resonessence Labs Invicta.






I like that the analog stage is separated from the power and digital sections.



all machined aluminum and steel to protect it from noise. proudly made in Canada!

one of the guys that worked on the Resonessence Labs Invicta was responsible for leading the team that made the ESS Sabre DAC at ESS Technology.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I wouldn't trust him


----------



## FEAR.

Recently purchased Beyerdynamics DT770 paired with my ASUS Xonar DG. Absolutely blown away by them, huge step up from my HD201's.

Might even look into amping them in the future.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey all, Looking for more positional audio for some better BF4 game play. What does one suggest for under $100 and a clip on mic?


----------



## 0201mitzen

Hey guys, im out looking for a new headset, and i was thinking that i probably should get myself some qualified guidance. So here i am asking you guys for some help







.
I will be using the headset for both gaming and listening to music. should i get one with a mic attatched? or should i get myself a seperate mic?. my pricerange is probably $200-350. I do not have an amp, and im using the integrated sondcard on my P8Z77-V DELUXE motherboard. any comments on that?. I think thats about it







. any suggestions?


----------



## Tillmander

Ok guys so I have a pair of marshall major headphones and I find they hurt my ears too much after using them for an extended period of time. So I was wondering how much you think I could sell them for (10/10 condition with box) and what to buy instead. ( I use them to game too not just music.) If I sell them I was thinking of something like these but really I'm open to anything. http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?item_id=040319


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Hey all, Looking for more positional audio for some better BF4 game play. What does one suggest for under $100 and a clip on mic?


Consider SR850s or CAL's+Mic of your choosing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0201mitzen*
> 
> Hey guys, im out looking for a new headset, and i was thinking that i probably should get myself some qualified guidance. So here i am asking you guys for some help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I will be using the headset for both gaming and listening to music. should i get one with a mic attatched? or should i get myself a seperate mic?. my pricerange is probably $200-350. I do not have an amp, and im using the integrated sondcard on my P8Z77-V DELUXE motherboard. any comments on that?. I think thats about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . any suggestions?


Z sound card $100.

Consider DT990s and a mic of your choosing.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Consider SR850s or CAL's+Mic of your choosing.
> Z sound card $100.
> 
> Consider DT990s and a mic of your choosing.


CAL's?
http://www.amazon.com/Creative-EF0060-Aurvana-Live-Headphones/dp/B000ZJZ7OA


----------



## atarione

my headphone collection has grown for the better lately

I just got new (to me $80~ VG) Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 headphones and I found for $8 a awesome vintage Dynamic headphone (Akai ASE-45), and I picked up a set of Pioneer SE-A1000 headphones for $35~ on close out at BB.

The above headphones are joining my ATH-50 headphones, JVC HA-RX700 and vintage Hal Leonard 40-401 headphones

might be done for awhile now as honestly out of room to really reasonably store headphones now









I have a FiiO E07K/E09K combo but more frequently I drive my headphones with a FiiO D03K to my vintage Yamaha C-60 preamplifier


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just saw Currawong video on the Resonessence Labs Invicta.


For those with more $ than brains, evidently.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> For those with more $ than brains, evidently.


I would try it if I had the money.


----------



## 0201mitzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Consider SR850s or CAL's+Mic of your choosing.
> Z sound card $100.
> 
> Consider DT990s and a mic of your choosing.


There are both 250 and 600 ohm, what would be the ideal thing to buy?, and thanks for the input


----------



## Simca

Just go 600, no regrets.


----------



## 0201mitzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just go 600, no regrets.


Thanks for the help mate


----------



## 0201mitzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Consider SR850s or CAL's+Mic of your choosing.
> Z sound card $100.
> 
> Consider DT990s and a mic of your choosing.


Btw. just to be sure, by a "Z sound card" you mean something from the Creative sound blaster Z product line ?







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Just go 600, no regrets.


wait why?
I know impedance can play a huge role when it comes to the "loudness" of headphones - thus if he wants to use it without an amp surely the lower 250 would be a better option?
Unless there's sonic differences between the 250 and 600's? I have no clue about the beyers personally.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait why?
> I know impedance can play a huge role when it comes to the "loudness" of headphones - thus if he wants to use it without an amp surely the lower 250 would be a better option?
> Unless there's sonic differences between the 250 and 600's? I have no clue about the beyers personally.


Seconded, I would of thought the DT 990 Pro 250 ohm would of been the better option.


----------



## Simca

Either headphone will get plenty loud. So go for the headphones that can be driven better in case he decides to get a nice amp later that can make really good use of the can. I feel the 600s are more controlled, tighter, etc. Why go for a lower ohm headphone is the question? Cuz it'll go louder? No.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Either headphone will get plenty loud. So go for the headphones that can be driven better in case he decides to get a nice amp later that can make really good use of the can. I feel the 600s are more controlled, tighter, etc. Why go for a lower ohm headphone is the question? Cuz it'll go louder? No.


plenty loud with 600 ohms with no amp - I think you're dreaming lol.

And yeah because it will go louder and adapts better to variant sources.
It's like saying: Put a HD800 on an iPhone, suffer until you get yourself a proper source and amp and need to spend more money.
If the guy is on the budget - last thing he wants is to spend extra money for an amp. Think about it.

If you ask me - the person should get the 250ohms version - if there is no sonic differences. And EVEN if there IS SONIC differences, then an amp (or a soundcard with a built in amp) should be considered within the budget.
250ohms stretches my SGS3's output. 600 made it seem like I'm listening to micro speakers that need something to boost it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> plenty loud with 600 ohms with no amp - I think you're dreaming lol.
> 
> And yeah because it will go louder and adapts better to variant sources.
> It's like saying: Put a HD800 on an iPhone, suffer until you get yourself a proper source and amp and need to spend more money.
> If the guy is on the budget - last thing he wants is to spend extra money for an amp. Think about it.
> 
> If you ask me - the person should get the 250ohms version - if there is no sonic differences. And EVEN if there IS SONIC differences, then an amp (or a soundcard with a built in amp) should be considered within the budget.
> 250ohms stretches my SGS3's output. 600 made it seem like I'm listening to micro speakers that need something to boost it.


Only the Z soundcard will provide him with more than ear bleeding volumes, so volume isn't an issue.

Gotta' read the whole thing man.

600 ohms out of my HTC Sensation was more than enough to boost it to moderate listening levels on my DT880s.

I can only imagine it on a sound card.


----------



## Simca

Officially mad AF. The La Figaro 339 I purchased left channel does not work and the RCA hole in the back is filled with what I assume to be a broken off RCA piece inside. To say that I'm upset is to say the sun is slightly giving off light during the day.

And I have to pay to ship this POC back which is going to cost me between 31-55 dollars I assume.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Officially mad AF. The La Figaro 339 I purchased left channel does not work and the RCA hole in the back is filled with what I assume to be a broken off RCA piece inside. To say that I'm upset is to say the sun is slightly giving off light during the day.
> 
> And I have to pay to ship this POC back which is going to cost me between 31-55 dollars I assume.


And what was that you were saying about making the right choice in amps?

But I suppose this is a cable problem and not and amp problem?

You know what would be a super quick fix? Go get a small knitting needle, a soldering iron, and some solder. Use a really fine tip and solder the knitting needle into the RCA joint with a pencil tip, or something very very pointy.

Then you should just be able to pull that sucker right out. I have done this on a few receivers in the past and it works just fine.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> And what was that you were saying about making the right choice in amps?
> 
> But I suppose this is a cable problem and not and amp problem?
> 
> You know what would be a super quick fix? Go get a small knitting needle, a soldering iron, and some solder. Use a really fine tip and solder the knitting needle into the RCA joint with a pencil tip, or something very very pointy.
> 
> Then you should just be able to pull that sucker right out. I have done this on a few receivers in the past and it works just fine.


Not the amp's problem. It's the individual seller that sold it to me broken.

I also don't think I could do that. I'd be better off getting a magnet and sucking that piece out magnetically.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not the amp's problem. It's the individual seller that sold it to me broken.
> 
> I also don't think I could do that. I'd be better off getting a magnet and sucking that piece out magnetically.


Ah, I was under the impression that you already had owned the amp for quite some time already.


----------



## Simca

I've had it sitting in my home for 2 weeks, but was waiting on an adapter before using it.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, another headphone request. I've got a friend who is willing to spend up to $250, but he's only going to use them for music on his iPhone. That also means that ideally, an amp would not be necessary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, another headphone request. I've got a friend who is willing to spend up to $250, but he's only going to use them for music on his iPhone. That also means that ideally, an amp would not be necessary. Thanks in advance.


I think it might help if you said what your friend listens to.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think it might help if you said what your friend listens to.


I will ask him when I get the chance and report back to you.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, another headphone request. I've got a friend who is willing to spend up to $250, but he's only going to use them for music on his iPhone. That also means that ideally, an amp would not be necessary. Thanks in advance.


i'm not into portable audio at all but if I needed a headphone on the go it would be the Sennheiser Amperior. it doesn't really matter what music he listens to because this headphone aims to please with it's forwardness and excellent bass response. I like the updates Sennheiser made with the modular cable and velour ear cups. this headphone was engineered 20 years before any lifestyle headphones were around. you can find refurbished Amperiors on eBay for $180.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm not into portable audio at all but if I needed a headphone on the go it would be the Sennheiser Amperior. it doesn't really matter what music he listens to because this headphone aims to please with it's forwardness and excellent bass response. I like the updates Sennheiser made with the modular cable and velour ear cups. this headphone was engineered 20 years before any lifestyle headphones were around. you can find refurbished Amperiors on eBay for $180.


I will take note of those. Thanks for the response.


----------



## pez

Been hitting quite the 'female vocalist' jackpot it seems lately. Two to check out if you haven't:

Lorde
Purity Ring


----------



## RatPatrol01

Purity Ring is some delightfully creepy stuff


----------



## pez

True, further inspecting the lyrics beyond first listen may serve you in for a treat (or scare







).

However,

Anyone familiar with Turntable/Record/LP players? Thinking of asking for a 'cheap' one for Xmas. I've been looking at the Audio-Technica AT-LP60(USB). I would use it for select albums that I really enjoy. For example, the Purity Ring and Lorde albums are fantastic.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been hitting quite the 'female vocalist' jackpot it seems lately. Two to check out if you haven't:
> 
> Lorde
> Purity Ring


I am not sure is purity ring really counts as female vocals as much as it would count for simple high and mid frequencies.

Lorde is much more female vocal-ish.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True, further inspecting the lyrics beyond first listen may serve you in for a treat (or scare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> However,
> 
> Anyone familiar with Turntable/Record/LP players? Thinking of asking for a 'cheap' one for Xmas. I've been looking at the Audio-Technica AT-LP60(USB). I would use it for select albums that I really enjoy. For example, the Purity Ring and Lorde albums are fantastic.


Record players are sort of a tricky beast. Buying something "cheap" might make sound, but it is not going to get the great sound that record players are known for. There are SOooooooooooooooooooo many variables in a record player that it is not even funny. The pedestal, motor, belt, weight (for holding the record down), feet, arm, cartridge, and phonostage all play a critical role in how your record player sounds. If any one of those parts is not good quality, the whole thing is gonna be effected and result in either bad sound quality, or popping.

A cheap audio technical record player is not a worthwhile investment. Sure you may get some enjoyment out of it, but it is not going to be an actual improvement over your digital source.

The best advice or anyone trying to get into record players would be to go to a thrift store and get a old record player for like 10 bucks, and maybe a couple o old records for like a dollar a piece and just experiment until you have some money for like a thorens record player from craigslist and some cash for a decent cartridge.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been hitting quite the 'female vocalist' jackpot it seems lately. Two to check out if you haven't:
> 
> Lorde
> Purity Ring


You. I like you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not sure is purity ring really counts as female vocals as much as it would count for simple high and mid frequencies.
> 
> Lorde is much more female vocal-ish.


Well she's a female vocalist....I don't know much more literal she can be







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Record players are sort of a tricky beast. Buying something "cheap" might make sound, but it is not going to get the great sound that record players are known for. There are SOooooooooooooooooooo many variables in a record player that it is not even funny. The pedestal, motor, belt, weight (for holding the record down), feet, arm, cartridge, and phonostage all play a critical role in how your record player sounds. If any one of those parts is not good quality, the whole thing is gonna be effected and result in either bad sound quality, or popping.
> 
> A cheap audio technical record player is not a worthwhile investment. Sure you may get some enjoyment out of it, but it is not going to be an actual improvement over your digital source.
> 
> The best advice or anyone trying to get into record players would be to go to a thrift store and get a old record player for like 10 bucks, and maybe a couple o old records for like a dollar a piece and just experiment until you have some money for like a thorens record player from craigslist and some cash for a decent cartridge.


I may still ask for it to just dive in







. Everyone has to start somewhere, eh?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You. I like you.


Thanks...I guess?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks...I guess?


I was pointing out your good taste in music. Thank you for introducing me to Purity Ring.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I was pointing out your good taste in music. Thank you for introducing me to Purity Ring.


Oh, then cheers







. I'll pass that along to my girlfriend, though. She introduces me to a lot of my more subtle tastes...though she can't stand Lorde







.


----------



## gl0ry

Sony MA900's are my favorite headphone so far. I made a video a month ago if anyone wants to watch it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well she's a female vocalist....I don't know much more literal she can be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, but you put apostrophes around female vocals, which to me meant that you were trying to show that you were talking about female vocals in context with how audio people perceive "female vocals"

When most audio people refer to female vocals, they are usually talking about mid range frequency vocals. Enya, Diana Krall, Norah Jones, and so on are all considered "female vocals". Even Lorde is a female vocal, but purity ring is almost something different. In other words she is a female vocalist, but not a "female vocalist".

It all has to deal with how well your gear can reproduce a certain range a frequencies. Female vocals in particular are talked about a lot (within in a given context) because it is very easy for even cheap laptop speakers to reproduce that type of music.

This song bounces back and forth between "female vocals" and female vocals. At least it will be a decent example of what I am talking about.






I may still ask for it to just dive in







. Everyone has to start somewhere, eh?








[/quote]

Ah, then go to a thrift store or and antique store. I am actually not too sure what I have next to me. It is a store that collects crap out of peoples homes when they die and try to sell it to give the money to the associated families. It is sort of like an estate sale, but in store form.

If you can find a place like that, they have some really decent audio gear. Record players are like 20 bucks. I got this thing that was able to play large and small record with an automated arm for 10 bucks and I got an Abbey Road album for 5 bucks and an Alice Cooper album for a dollar.

Then all you do is replace the cartridge and you are good to go.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but you put apostrophes around female vocals, which to me meant that you were trying to show that you were talking about female vocals in context with how audio people perceive "female vocals"
> 
> When most audio people refer to female vocals, they are usually talking about mid range frequency vocals. Enya, Diana Krall, Norah Jones, and so on are all considered "female vocals". Even Lorde is a female vocal, but purity ring is almost something different. In other words she is a female vocalist, but not a "female vocalist".
> 
> It all has to deal with how well your gear can reproduce a certain range a frequencies. Female vocals in particular are talked about a lot (within in a given context) because it is very easy for even cheap laptop speakers to reproduce that type of music.
> 
> This song bounces back and forth between "female vocals" and female vocals. At least it will be a decent example of what I am talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I may still ask for it to just dive in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Everyone has to start somewhere, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, then go to a thrift store or and antique store. I am actually not too sure what I have next to me. It is a store that collects crap out of peoples homes when they die and try to sell it to give the money to the associated families. It is sort of like an estate sale, but in store form.
> 
> If you can find a place like that, they have some really decent audio gear. Record players are like 20 bucks. I got this thing that was able to play large and small record with an automated arm for 10 bucks and I got an Abbey Road album for 5 bucks and an Alice Cooper album for a dollar.
> 
> Then all you do is replace the cartridge and you are good to go.
Click to expand...

It was early/late when I made that post, so I'm gonna blame that factor on sleep deprivation. I meant to do that to jackpot. Either way, I just meant I appreciated her as a female that sings. I don't have some random hidden motive in it lol.

And yeah, I told my mom that my dad would probably be best to find a record player in the military base he works. That thing tends to be a gold mine.


----------



## phillyd

Since the speaker club is useless...

I want to know what you guys would think is the best sub to pair up with AudioEngine A5+ speakers.. I'll be running them off of an Audioengine D1.

I listen to a wide variety of music and you might call me a basshead (I EQ bass up with DT770 pros). I listen to rap, metal, rock, and much more.

I can get Klipsch products very cheaply, (A KW-100 would be about $100) but if there is a better option then I'd love to hear it. I would need a way to eliminate bass crossover for the speakers too. I could spend $150+ but the cheaper the better. But I will not sacrifice on quality. I have Promedia 2.1's and I want to improve on the bass depth and clarity as well as volume from those.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pez

I wish I was as experienced with speakers and the like. Powered monitors have always looked interesting to me, but I've always just 'lucked' out and gone the vintage route.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Since the speaker club is useless...
> 
> I want to know what you guys would think is the best sub to pair up with AudioEngine A5+ speakers.. I'll be running them off of an Audioengine D1.
> 
> I listen to a wide variety of music and you might call me a basshead (I EQ bass up with DT770 pros). I listen to rap, metal, rock, and much more.
> 
> I can get Klipsch products very cheaply, (A KW-100 would be about $100) but if there is a better option then I'd love to hear it. I would need a way to eliminate bass crossover for the speakers too. I could spend $150+ but the cheaper the better. But I will not sacrifice on quality. I have Promedia 2.1's and I want to improve on the bass depth and clarity as well as volume from those.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Klipsch is a great company. I mean if you can get mid level klipsch stuff for the same price as entry level subwoofers from other companies then there is no reason not to go with klipsch. But what are you talking about when you say "eliminate bass crossover"? Either I am not understanding what you are trying to say here, or you have been misguided as to how your speakers/sub will work.

The only other thing you may or may not want to look into is maybe building your own sub? If you like bass that much, then there are tons of open source sub woofer cabinet designs on the web, that will give you a lot more bass than anything you can buy off the shelf for less than 500 bucks. I doubt this is a legitimate option for you, but it is just a thought.

I know you are not my biggest fan, but please do me this favor. Before you even get your bookshelf speakers, see what exactly you can get from klipsch and for how much. If you can get some floor standing speakers and a receiver for roughly the same price as you would spend on your current setup, I think you would be much happier.


----------



## phillyd

I need to ensure that the A5's and the sub wont be producing the same frequencies. I think I'll go with a klipsch, as I want to spend sub-$200.

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I need to ensure that the A5's and the sub wont be producing the same frequencies. I think I'll go with a klipsch, as I want to spend sub-$200.
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations.


You simply change the setting on your low pass filter on your sub to the max frequency desired. No dissection of speakers required.

And np.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wish I was as experienced with speakers and the like. Powered monitors have always looked interesting to me, but *I've always just 'lucked' out and gone the vintage route*.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Since the speaker club is useless...
> 
> I want to know what you guys would think is the best sub to pair up with AudioEngine A5+ speakers.. I'll be running them off of an Audioengine D1.
> 
> I listen to a wide variety of music and you might call me a basshead (I EQ bass up with DT770 pros). I listen to rap, metal, rock, and much more.
> 
> I can get Klipsch products very cheaply, (A KW-100 would be about $100) but if there is a better option then I'd love to hear it. I would need a way to eliminate bass crossover for the speakers too. I could spend $150+ but the cheaper the better. But I will not sacrifice on quality. I have Promedia 2.1's and I want to improve on the bass depth and clarity as well as volume from those.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I was going to respond but decided not to because the subwoofer I was going to recommend was out of your budget.

http://www.amazon.com/Sunfire-SDS8-200-watt-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B0049ZQLT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384613116&sr=8-1

you don't want anything larger than 8" in a office or bedroom.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I was going to respond but decided not to because the subwoofer I was going to recommend was out of your budget.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sunfire-SDS8-200-watt-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B0049ZQLT6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384613116&sr=8-1
> 
> you don't want anything larger than 8" in a office or bedroom.


And why not?
I have 2 12" in my bedroom.


----------



## phillyd

If it's too powerful, I'll just turn it down. I won't pay twice my budget for something smaller because what I'm getting is too much. I've decided to get the KW-100.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If it's too powerful, I'll just turn it down. I won't pay twice my budget for something smaller because what I'm getting is too much. I've decided to get the KW-100.


It doesn't work that way...at all.

If you get a sub that over powers the room, then your mids and highs will get hit hard. Audio is all a VERY fine balancing act. You can't just add more bass and expect that it will play nicely with everything else (speakers, room, position, etc.).

If you think it is as simple as flipping a switch, then you are wasting a lot of money because you would be better off sticking with your promedia 2.1 setup or getting something from swan that came with a sub that was already paired with the speakers for you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> And why not?
> I have 2 12" in my bedroom.












If your house shakes, you have too much bass. Sorry.


----------



## Simca

That's not true. Proper subsonic waves will shake your house. Has nothing to do with drowning out mids and stuff, especially if it's coming from a subwoofer where the only job of the subwoofer is to pump out bass waves.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's not true. Proper subsonic waves will shake your house. Has nothing to do with drowning out mids and stuff, especially if it's coming from a subwoofer where the only job of the subwoofer is to pump out bass waves.


I think you combined two of my posts together.

IDK what kind of house you live it, but it does not take subsonic frequencies to shake my house. Heck I would not even be surprised if a big enough mid range speaker would shake my house. Even in my current dorm with brick walls, my friend can shake the whole complex with his sub, and it only goes down to 20hz.

I can sure tell you that if you get a subwoofer that over powers your room, then when ever you hear bass and highs together, that the bass will over power the highs. For instance, my dads former setup will produce a crap ton of bass in a small room. If you listen to lindsey stirling in a small room, the bass will just keep thumping and all you hear is essentially air pressure. The violin goes almost completely missing.

The subs are/were 12" ported dayton (I believe that these are the exact same ones right here http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-rs1200a-12-reference-series-500-watt-rms-subwoofer-system--300-743) subs inside a 15x15 foot room.

If you take the same speakers, and pair them with a single 10" sub, then the bass is a lot softer and blends in with the room more.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, but unfortunately your statement was too blankety. You gotta' express what you mean the first time around before you confuse people. You can have a subwoofer that shakes your house, but doesn't drown out any other frequency at all. The build of your house has a little bit to do with how much your house shakes as well, although almost any room will shake from subsonic frequencies.

My subwoofer (VTF3) hits HARD and will rock my house if I set it up really high. Alternatively, it doesn't even need to be set up high to shake the walls of my room a bit. That's just the nature of a large subwoofer.

By no means does my subwoofer overpower MY layout..although, I have to say my room and the rest of my house is rather large so it plays out well. Even in my 12x14 or w/e room, the subwoofer is just fine. You just need to set it up right and it shouldn't ever drown out mids or highs. If it is, then you did NOT set up your receiver right.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You have to bear in mind there's a difference between MID-bass and SUB-bass.
MID-bass gives you that BOOM in a sound system and makes you say: "wow that hits hard"
But SUB-BASS is the one that shakes and rattles your whole house.
My Logitech Z-5500 has plenty of sub and mid bass. I know it lacks mids, but a little EQ + my soundcard do it a lot of justice (despite you thinking it's the worst ever sound system made - but I don't think you've really heard it and you're comparing it to the £50 sound systems that Logitech offer).

I can't stress how happy I am as an "audiophile" with my Z-5500.
It's not that I can't afford a better system for my PC, I just don't see the need to. To give you an example: My PFE232's with rebate and discontinued price are more expensive than my whole sound system + soundcard combo put together.

An example of my Z5500 demonstrating it being able to "shake the house":


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Yeah, that's one of the only other stands I can find that looks decent but it costs £90. Didn't realise it puts unnecessary pressure on the headband and ear-cups.
> 
> I might just stick with my current Sennheiser holder, it doesn't look that bad and it does the job.


Andy!
Took pics of my banana holder or kitchen roll holder that I had gotten for around £10:
You're welcome to buy it off me if you really want - but I'm sure you can find something like this somewhere.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It doesn't work that way...at all.
> 
> If you get a sub that over powers the room, then your mids and highs will get hit hard. Audio is all a VERY fine balancing act. You can't just add more bass and expect that it will play nicely with everything else (speakers, room, position, etc.).
> 
> If you think it is as simple as flipping a switch, then you are wasting a lot of money because you would be better off sticking with your promedia 2.1 setup or getting something from swan that came with a sub that was already paired with the speakers for you.


You wouldn't get house shaking subwoofers knowing that you didn't have speakers that could output mids and highs to combat with the lows.
Mid and high frequencies I hear during music sessions are no where near drowned out by the lows of two subwoofers.

Both of my subwoofers combined total almost cost less than that one 8....
I feel that my audio is ALMOST balanced. Because I will admit that I do favor the low end of the spectrum.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, but unfortunately your statement was too blankety. You gotta' express what you mean the first time around before you confuse people. You can have a subwoofer that shakes your house, but doesn't drown out any other frequency at all. The build of your house has a little bit to do with how much your house shakes as well, although almost any room will shake from subsonic frequencies.
> 
> My subwoofer (VTF3) hits HARD and will rock my house if I set it up really high. Alternatively, it doesn't even need to be set up high to shake the walls of my room a bit. That's just the nature of a large subwoofer.
> 
> By no means does my subwoofer overpower MY layout..although, I have to say my room and the rest of my house is rather large so it plays out well. Even in my 12x14 or w/e room, the subwoofer is just fine. You just need to set it up right and it shouldn't ever drown out mids or highs. If it is, then you did NOT set up your receiver right.


True, but your sub is almost a completely different animal as well. That thing was refined...and refined..........and refined again. It is much different than say a klipsch woofer or a dayton woofer where it is just a driver in a box with a port.

Sub woofers come in many different designs as I am sure you are aware. Sure, if we want to talk about specialty designs, then most definitely you can crank up the bass (depending on the particular design) and compliment the mids and the highs quite well.

But for the 90% of subs that use what essentially equates to a dynamic driver that is front facing in a 14x14 inch box with a crappy on board amp, some foam, and a port.........yeah no. I find that you either get a weird punchy boomy sound, or a sound that makes you think the driver will rip apart even with a frequency range of 20-35hz and low power.


----------



## phillyd

Tjj226, havent we established already that your opinions on subwoofers differ from everyone else in the group? I'm going to get a KW-100 and if I dislike the sound, I will say so. If I like the sound, I will also say so. I also mentioned that I am a bass head. I like it when bass is "overpowering".


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If it's too powerful, I'll just turn it down. I won't pay twice my budget for something smaller because what I'm getting is too much. I've decided to get the KW-100.


when you put big speakers in a small room you get standing waves, reflections and comb filtering. a lot of 5.1 computer speakers come with a 6" or 8" subwoofer. Bob Carver's subwoofers are pretty good.


----------



## hatrix216

I still recommend going custom with a home subwoofer setup. I know it's not practical for a lot of people, but it can have some great results.

I couldn't be happier with my Sundown Audio E8v3. It peaks at 35hz. That is pretty darn low. Tuned to 33hz using an aero port on a custom box I modified.

For my studio setup, it blends in sooooo perfect. Sound quality is just fantastic. You can hear ALL the bass frequencies with a pretty flat response. Sits right under my desk directly in between my studio monitors. It's powered by a Soundstorm Rave r380.2 car audio amp, wired mono @ 4 ohms. It's all I have at the moment until I get a rack mount amp. Wired using my rigs PSU, works perfectly.

Yes, my PSU powers my entire rig along with the amp and I've never had a problem.

It's most impressive on the really low end, ~35hz and lower. Most people probably wouldn't believe it's just a single 8" woofer shaking most of my house... It shakes the siding on the outside of my house pretty good to the point of annoying anyone outside near. But inside my room there's literally zero rattles.

I am most definitely a bass head, I run an 18" Fi SSD in my Jeep. The output of that sub is obviously much much louder, but it's a different listening environment.


----------



## phillyd

It's not exactly a small room.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my office is a converted master bedroom. I have Owens Corning 4" bass traps, Owens Cornings 6" cloud, Owens Corning 2" Absorption panels and my closet and doors are sealed with rubber liner and all I have are Fostex PM841 active monitors. I see people buying Polk towers off newegg and putting them in small/medium rooms. you really shouldn't do that and the same goes for subwoofers. you will hear the room more than the speakers.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my office is a converted master bedroom. I have Owens Corning 4" bass traps, Owens Cornings 6" cloud, Owens Corning 2" Absorption panels and my closet and doors are sealed with rubber liner and all I have are Fostex PM841 active monitors. I see people buying Polk towers off newegg and putting them in small/medium rooms. you really shouldn't do that and the same goes for subwoofers. you will hear the room more than the speakers.


Agreed. Big sound typically needs big space, otherwise lots of acoustic treatment will be needed to compensate for room acoustics.

If I could afford to get bass traps set properly in my home studio along with good acoustic paneling I most certainly would, and I know my setup would sound even better. For now it sounds pretty damn good. Best SQ setup I've heard. As I said, I hear zero rattles at full volume which I couldn't say the same for the system in my car.... There's definitely rattles if you're outside my room or somewhere else in the house though.

Also, running hifi speakers is completely different then running nearfield monitors.


----------



## phillyd

Like I said, it isn't a small room. It's about 450 sq. ft.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Like I said, it isn't a small room. It's about 450 sq. ft.


What are your goals with this sub ? Sorry I missed the post. Is this for music or home theater ?

That's a decently large room, so if you want the bass to be heard throughout the entire room you would definitely need to go a different route.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> What are your goals with this sub ? Sorry I missed the post. Is this for music or home theater ?
> 
> That's a decently large room, so if you want the bass to be heard throughout the entire room you would definitely need to go a different route.


It doesn't need to fill the room, just the area around me. But as big as the room is, I'm not too worried about reverb.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It doesn't need to fill the room, just the area around me. But as big as the room is, I'm not too worried about reverb.


Well the main thing is just going to be reflections.

I know you already seemed to have decided on a sub, but you should consider going the route I did.

My sub would easily beat most active HT subs in output and SQ.

The main issue if this is for music is that your sub wont be tuned properly for it. HT subs are tuned low and not ideal for music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Like I said, it isn't a small room. It's about 450 sq. ft.


Are you sure you did not mean cubic feet? A 450sq ft room is about 21 feet by 21 feet.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Are you sure you did not mean cubic feet? A 450sq ft room is about 21 feet by 21 feet.


yes, I meant 450 sq. feet. A 450 cubic feet is like 7'x8'x8'. Or 7'x7' with a standard 9' ceiling

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Well the main thing is just going to be reflections.
> 
> I know you already seemed to have decided on a sub, but you should consider going the route I did.
> 
> My sub would easily beat most active HT subs in output and SQ.
> 
> The main issue if this is for music is that your sub wont be tuned properly for it. HT subs are tuned low and not ideal for music.


What route did you go? I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> yes, I meant 450 sq. feet. A 450 cubic feet is like 7'x8'x8'. Or 7'x7' with a standard 9' ceiling
> What route did you go? I'm open to suggestions.


See my post above with the pic of my sub. Its a car audio sub. Custom built box, designed myself so I can tune it exactly to the frequency I want, 33hz using an aero port.

Sundown Audio E8v3, $100 sub free shipping. Youll need an amp though if you go the custom route.


----------



## phillyd

I can get the KW-100 for $120, so you'd have to match that. I may go for a better sub down the road but for now I believe this will suffice.


----------



## pez

Subs are overrated when you have the 10" woofers of Cerwin-Vega D-3s or the 15" woofers of Pioneer HPM-1500.









I had a sub with my Logitech Z-4s that sounded pretty nicely...but the bass capability of both of those sets above are incredible.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can get the KW-100 for $120, so you'd have to match that. I may go for a better sub down the road but for now I believe this will suffice.


I still need to know if this is for music. If it is, you really don't want that sub. It's for HT.

I'm not really going to be able to match that, it'll be a bit more and will also require some work. But it's worth it.


----------



## phillyd

Music, yes. I need a sub cheaply, even if it is temporary. As cheaply as I'll get the KW, resale will be good, and I can get a proper sub later.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Music, yes. I need a sub cheaply, even if it is temporary. As cheaply as I'll get the KW, resale will be good, and I can get a proper sub later.


I just don't think you should jump the gun and settle for something not suited for your application. HT subs just don't sound good for music. With such low tuning, you definitely don't have anywhere near a flat frequency response.

Save a little more, find a good sub (something from Sundown Audio, Fi Car Audio, SSA Audio etc.), build a proper enclosure tuned to whatever your musical preferences are (I would aim for 32-35hz) and I bet it will outperform the KW-100 with ease.

But of course do what you think is best. I'm merely suggesting a different solution. I've dealt with using HT subs dedicated for music many times and output and frequency response has always been disappointing. Like my old Technics towers which have 2 12" drivers each, both of those running as dedicated subs aren't nearly as loud as my single 8" sub tuned for music. They roll off hard past 45hz or so. The 8" doesn't start to roll off until a bit past 35hz.

Of course, whatever sub you choose will need proper power too. I personally plan to purchase a Crown XLS 1000 eventually to dedicate to my sub. It'll be running at 8 ohms bridged, receiving 700 watts.

It's money if you want to do it right, unfortunately.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Andy!
> Took pics of my banana holder or kitchen roll holder that I had gotten for around £10:
> You're welcome to buy it off me if you really want - but I'm sure you can find something like this somewhere.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the pics mate









I'll probably just stick with my Sennheiser stand for the moment although that banana holder doesn't look half bad.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Music, yes. I need a sub cheaply, even if it is temporary. As cheaply as I'll get the KW, resale will be good, and I can get a proper sub later.
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't think you should jump the gun and settle for something not suited for your application. HT subs just don't sound good for music. With such low tuning, you definitely don't have anywhere near a flat frequency response.
> 
> Save a little more, find a good sub (something from Sundown Audio, Fi Car Audio, SSA Audio etc.), build a proper enclosure tuned to whatever your musical preferences are (I would aim for 32-35hz) and I bet it will outperform the KW-100 with ease.
> 
> But of course do what you think is best. I'm merely suggesting a different solution. I've dealt with using HT subs dedicated for music many times and output and frequency response has always been disappointing. Like my old Technics towers which have 2 12" drivers each, both of those running as dedicated subs aren't nearly as loud as my single 8" sub tuned for music. They roll off hard past 45hz or so. The 8" doesn't start to roll off until a bit past 35hz.
> 
> Of course, whatever sub you choose will need proper power too. I personally plan to purchase a Crown XLS 1000 eventually to dedicate to my sub. It'll be running at 8 ohms bridged, receiving 700 watts.
> 
> It's money if you want to do it right, unfortunately.
Click to expand...

Alright, than suggest a sub that is cheap and relatively flat on frequency response. I'm not going to build one anytime soon. I don't have any use for that, nor do I have the funds.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Alright, than suggest a sub that is cheap and relatively flat on frequency response. I'm not going to build one anytime soon. I don't have any use for that, nor do I have the funds.


The sub I'm using was a total budget sub. It exceeded my expectations by a lot.

Link: http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/products/sundown-audio-e8v3-subwoofer-200w-e-series.html

That's the E series, lowest line they offer. 300 RMS rating. You can also buy the 10, 12 or 15" version if you wanted too. If you want even more output, go with the SA series. I actually have a SA-15 sitting right beside me unused at the moment. They are great subs.

The SA-8 is a beastly sub, but about double the price of what I went with.


----------



## phillyd

That still needs an amp and a housing.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That still needs an amp and a housing.


Correct. I don't know your skills with building boxes or anything so it may not be ideal for you as I said. However, I build and design all my enclosures myself.

You could buy a plate amp for it and mount it into the whatever box you design (taking displacement into account of course).

I know it's out of budget, but down the road or something.


----------



## pez

I'm going to be the devil's advocate here, but you came and asked people for advice (on a non-Headphone or Earphone matter, mind you) with what seems like a pre-determined decision already made. if you knew what you were going to get, why even ask? Everyone that's given you a differing opinion has been told, 'Hey, thanks for the opinion, but nope.'


----------



## hatrix216

Yea sorry for the off topic discussion. I just thought I could provide some helpful info.

More on topic, I'm still loving my K240 Studios paired with my FiiO E17. 24bit/96k


----------



## phillyd

I asked for a budget subwoofer for my setup, only responses I've gotten were on subwoofers that cost $400 or more, or required me to make an enclosure. I have repeatedly asked for a budget , even giving a price of $100-150ish, subwoofer. I have received no recommendations for one.

@Hatrix, thanks for the recommendations. I'll consider building my own in the future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys... The guy has a budget and a specific type of subwoofer in mind. Please respect those guidelines. If you don't have any recommendations, simply ignore the post and move along please. If you have a suggestion, I am sure he will definitely appreciate hearing it.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks OC'ing noob.

I posted on AVS forums, Head-fi and the speaker club here, with little response on AVS and none on the other two.


----------



## Simca

The kw or dayton 1200 are your only options in that price range worth mentioning but im not sober atm everyone is just saying that what you pay for is what you get with woofers and there are certain quality leaps that are large at different price ranges so if you pay double your budget you can get double the woofer anyway get the kw and be happy upgrade later


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Yea sorry for the off topic discussion. I just thought I could provide some helpful info.
> 
> More on topic, I'm still loving my K240 Studios paired with my FiiO E17. 24bit/96k


Oh, no, wasn't knocking you. Just poking a stick at the flames







.

More females vocals:

Sleigh Bells. Not new to me, but saw them live a week and some ago. A lot of their music sounds really similar, but if you like it, it might be a bonus. Fantastic live.


----------



## mk16

can i have in just bought these


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, no, wasn't knocking you. Just poking a stick at the flames
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha I know you weren't, I still felt the need to bring it back on topic though.

I'm frustrated with my K240s right now. If I leave the EQ settings at zero on my E17 I'm not happy with the amount of bass (since I'm a total basshead). I've fiddled with it, setting it all the way up to +8 for the low end. This works as long as its not at my max listening level. If it is, ear fatigue seems to set in very very quickly AND some songs that are a bit more clipped from the "loudness wars" make the headphones make a slight crackling sound sometimes when heavy bass is hitting.

This seems odd to me... I know what a speaker sounds like when it's being pushed to hard in the lower frequencies, and crackles are not something I've ever run into ? That would usually indicate the highs being pushed to hard but I know they aren't.

I also wonder if the signal is incredibly clipped from raising the low EQ to +8. I'm leaning towards a definite yes and it's probably the reason for any crackling. But I can only hear the crackling if I kill the mids and highs (I use Traktor pro for all music playback since I DJ with a midi controller).

Another thing is that the master output in Traktor is set to -6.5dB when using headphones (and is set to -10dB when using my monitors + sub which run from my mixing console to achieve about perfect 0dB output level from the mixing console). In other words, I have plenty of headroom to raise levels with my DAC without fear of clipping (and if using my monitors the E17 has the low bypass on, so gain is increased on my mixer). Seeing as Traktor runs in 32bit float, there's no loss when turning the master gain down in Traktor.

I do NOT hear any distortion. These headphones really seem to be able to handle being pushed hard and loud. Just the crackling a bit on certain songs.

Mainly though is the ear fatigue. I listen fairly loud.... I'll admit that. After a few songs I can already feel a soreness in my ears.


----------



## Noviets

Is static in the amplifer when turned up normal? Thought that would be gone when using a quality amp+dac.
If I turn it up all the way it's as loud as rain, is that normal?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is static in the amplifer when turned up normal? Thought that would be gone when using a quality amp+dac.
> If I turn it up all the way it's as loud as rain, is that normal?


Sounds like a ground loop or some crosstalk in the cables running into your dac.


----------



## Noviets

nvm


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I asked for a budget subwoofer for my setup, only responses I've gotten were on subwoofers that cost $400 or more, or required me to make an enclosure. I have repeatedly asked for a budget , even giving a price of $100-150ish, subwoofer. I have received no recommendations for one.
> 
> @Hatrix, thanks for the recommendations. I'll consider building my own in the future.


OT but To be completely honest : A driver
and an Enclosure.

May not be the flattest thing, but imo sealed enclosures put out a flatter response than any ported enclosure.
All you need to complete that combo is an amplifier.
And all of those combined will be at 150 dollars or a little less, but its harder to find a cheap amp(that supplies what is advertised)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is static in the amplifer when turned up normal? Thought that would be gone when using a quality amp+dac.
> If I turn it up all the way it's as loud as rain, is that normal?


What AMP/DAC and headphones are you using? Could be your gain being set too high as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Haha I know you weren't, I still felt the need to bring it back on topic though.
> 
> I'm frustrated with my K240s right now. If I leave the EQ settings at zero on my E17 I'm not happy with the amount of bass (since I'm a total basshead). I've fiddled with it, setting it all the way up to +8 for the low end. This works as long as its not at my max listening level. If it is, ear fatigue seems to set in very very quickly AND some songs that are a bit more clipped from the "loudness wars" make the headphones make a slight crackling sound sometimes when heavy bass is hitting.
> 
> This seems odd to me... I know what a speaker sounds like when it's being pushed to hard in the lower frequencies, and crackles are not something I've ever run into ? That would usually indicate the highs being pushed to hard but I know they aren't.
> 
> I also wonder if the signal is incredibly clipped from raising the low EQ to +8. I'm leaning towards a definite yes and it's probably the reason for any crackling. But I can only hear the crackling if I kill the mids and highs (I use Traktor pro for all music playback since I DJ with a midi controller).
> 
> Another thing is that the master output in Traktor is set to -6.5dB when using headphones (and is set to -10dB when using my monitors + sub which run from my mixing console to achieve about perfect 0dB output level from the mixing console). In other words, I have plenty of headroom to raise levels with my DAC without fear of clipping (and if using my monitors the E17 has the low bypass on, so gain is increased on my mixer). Seeing as Traktor runs in 32bit float, there's no loss when turning the master gain down in Traktor.
> 
> I do NOT hear any distortion. These headphones really seem to be able to handle being pushed hard and loud. Just the crackling a bit on certain songs.
> 
> Mainly though is the ear fatigue. I listen fairly loud.... I'll admit that. After a few songs I can already feel a soreness in my ears.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is static in the amplifer when turned up normal? Thought that would be gone when using a quality amp+dac.
> If I turn it up all the way it's as loud as rain, is that normal?


Never heard any sets of AKG, but they are supposedly a more neutral to bright sounding headphone. Regardless, I have a feeling it's to do with the FiiO. My E11 would do the same thing on certain songs as well. It probably boils down to the way it's made. The first amp I owned, able to handle the bass it could provide was the GoVibe Magnum.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> can i have in just bought these


RUN! I made the mistake of coming in here with a sub $200 setup, next thing you know you'll be $400 poorer and still looking to spend more money, this thread isn't safe for normal people!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Haha I know you weren't, I still felt the need to bring it back on topic though.
> 
> I'm frustrated with my K240s right now. If I leave the EQ settings at zero on my E17 I'm not happy with the amount of bass (since I'm a total basshead). I've fiddled with it, setting it all the way up to +8 for the low end. This works as long as its not at my max listening level. If it is, ear fatigue seems to set in very very quickly AND some songs that are a bit more clipped from the "loudness wars" make the headphones make a slight crackling sound sometimes when heavy bass is hitting.
> 
> This seems odd to me... I know what a speaker sounds like when it's being pushed to hard in the lower frequencies, and crackles are not something I've ever run into ? That would usually indicate the highs being pushed to hard but I know they aren't.
> 
> I also wonder if the signal is incredibly clipped from raising the low EQ to +8. I'm leaning towards a definite yes and it's probably the reason for any crackling. But I can only hear the crackling if I kill the mids and highs (I use Traktor pro for all music playback since I DJ with a midi controller).
> 
> Another thing is that the master output in Traktor is set to -6.5dB when using headphones (and is set to -10dB when using my monitors + sub which run from my mixing console to achieve about perfect 0dB output level from the mixing console). In other words, I have plenty of headroom to raise levels with my DAC without fear of clipping (and if using my monitors the E17 has the low bypass on, so gain is increased on my mixer). Seeing as Traktor runs in 32bit float, there's no loss when turning the master gain down in Traktor.
> 
> I do NOT hear any distortion. These headphones really seem to be able to handle being pushed hard and loud. Just the crackling a bit on certain songs.
> 
> Mainly though is the ear fatigue. I listen fairly loud.... I'll admit that. After a few songs I can already feel a soreness in my ears.


the akgs are known for neutral tones, and sometimes a little warm. If you want bass, it won't come from them. They're capable as you pointed out, but for that sub bass, you'll never find it in a set of headphones like those, just like how I found it lacking extension in the sennheiser hd800s vs the fostex th900s. This also brings the impression of such headphones being boring, as don't excite the listeners in anyway.
If you want bass, but at a little expense of the mids, I suggest the Sony or Denon range of headphones


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the akgs are known for neutral tones, and sometimes a little warm. If you want bass, it won't come from them. They're capable as you pointed out, but for that sub bass, you'll never find it in a set of headphones like those, just like how I found it lacking extension in the sennheiser hd800s vs the fostex th900s. This also brings the impression of such headphones being boring, as don't excite the listeners in anyway.
> If you want bass, but at a little expense of the mids, I suggest the Sony or Denon range of headphones


Thanks for the info. I know their semi open design is the reason for lacking a bit in sub bass. I already knew that before I purchased them though.

They are for studio use, so they still do their job great regardless.

My old Sennheiser HD 238s pump out way more bass but feel so flimsy and cheaper compared to the AKGs.

Don't get me wrong, I love their sound, the AKGs that is. Nothing beats the mids on them honestly (in the price range).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I know their semi open design is the reason for lacking a bit in sub bass. I already knew that before I purchased them though.
> 
> They are for studio use, so they still do their job great regardless.
> 
> My old Sennheiser HD 238s pump out way more bass but feel so flimsy and cheaper compared to the AKGs.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love their sound. Nothing beats the mids on them honestly (in the price range).


If you like the Sennheiser sound, make sure to try out the HD 380. They can be found in Best Buy (at least in my experience). Not too bright, mids are great (signature Senn mids), and the bass is impressive. It has a hard and unforgiving slam, with control. One of the few great all-around headphones for less than $200.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love their sound, the AKGs that is. Nothing beats the mids on them honestly (in the price range).


totally agreed.
I reviewed the K551's and absolutely loved them. So well balanced and smooth sounding - but for me, I got bored of them after a while of use and just had a huge smile on my face when I put my Denon's back on, which lacked the mids that the AKG's really displayed in a great way.
As I said though, Sony would be a better all-rounder and Denon would be edging towards a more bassy signature than the Sony's. Really depends on what you want really (at an affordable price of course) - of course if you didn't't really have a budget then you could look at the LCD2/3's which I've heard great things about or the Sennehsier (open back high-end range) or the Fostex's


----------



## hatrix216

I'm not looking to buy another pair anytime soon, but definitely will be picking up something more bassier down the road for strictly music playblack. Appreciate the suggestions guys, considered for sure.

If I can have my monitors and sub turned up while DJing/producing, they most certainly will be. Headphones are just so I don't bother anyone by shaking the house lol.


----------



## phillyd

If you like bassiness, I would recommend beyerdynamic. The DT770 pro's do quite well with bass. Not sure if you were looking for an open-back headphone, but these are very good IMO. A bit warm and the high's are a bit sharp, but the highs can be fixed with some sticky tack on the inside of the housing.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you like bassiness, I would recommend beyerdynamic. The DT770 pro's do quite well with bass. Not sure if you were looking for an open-back headphone, but these are very good IMO. A bit warm and the high's are a bit sharp, but the highs can be fixed with some sticky tack on the inside of the housing.


I have no preference, open/semi open or closed. I don't travel with my headphones anymore really, just listening or home studio work.


----------



## phillyd

For bass punch, you'll want closed headphones. What music are you going to listen to with these?


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For bass punch, you'll want closed headphones. What music are you going to listen to with these?


Pretty much all electronic music. Dubstep, electro house, progressive house, drum & bass.... etc. All very bass heavy.

And rap/hip-hop too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Pretty much all electronic music. Dubstep, electro house, progressive house, drum & bass.... etc. All very bass heavy.
> 
> And rap/hip-hop too.


I listen to a lot of r'n'b and dance - denon's do it justice.
-Sennheiser bored me and was a little bright (at any price range and any type)
-AKG was too flat didn't extend either

Haven't tried any beyers unfortunately, so no idea in that respect
-Sony does it justice, but Denon's beat the Sony's for bass extension and bass presence.

I agree with the above, get closed back if you want decent bass response + extension.
You'll lose the mids a little in that respect, but well worth it if you ask me


----------



## hatrix216

Good info guys, thanks. I'll look into a pair of denons probably. I love their HT receivers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I have no preference, open/semi open or closed. I don't travel with my headphones anymore really, just listening or home studio work.


if you got the money pick up the HiFiMAN HE-400.


----------



## ohhgourami

New pads for my cans!


----------



## bumblebee1980

those Audeze pads look comfy.


----------



## mk16

can some one confirm that there is light static in this song in the first 15 seconds.




just testing the ath-m50's and i want to make sure there all good and preforming as they should. they are my first pair of non-walmart headphons so i don't know what they should pick up.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> can some one confirm that there is light static in this song in the first 15 seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just testing the ath-m50's and i want to make sure there all good and preforming as they should. they are my first pair of non-walmart headphons so i don't know what they should pick up.


Yes there is, it is throughout the song.


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Yes there is, it is throughout the song.


ok thats good to hear, i guess. now i know my cans work like they should. thanks


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> those Audeze pads look comfy.


I'd be lying if I said otherwise.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ohhgourami*
> 
> New pads for my cans!


Saw you post this on reddit, nice work man. Really like the HE-500s (using them right now) and have a pair of LCD-2 hopefully coming tomorrow


----------



## Aaranu

Speaking of LCD-2s what would be more suited for them, a solid state amp or tube amp?


----------



## ohhgourami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Speaking of LCD-2s what would be more suited for them, a solid state amp or tube amp?


I think the LCD-2s are way too warm already. Really need a powerful solid state amp. The Molgnir or GSX MK2 come into mind that would pair well.


----------



## connectwise

Just got a new headset:

Sennheiser PC141.

Super clear audio but it's a bit uncomfortable for my eyes because my top of the ears a bit bigger so the length of the speaker doesn't reach properly.


----------



## Outlawed

Hey, I'm looking for some decent headphones and I was wondering if I could get some help.

These headphones will mainly be used with my PS4, Vita, and cell phone so they need to have a 3.5mm hookup WITH a mic (not a separate mic hookup, one that is incorporated into the 3.5mm jack). I would prefer actual headphones over earbuds because I have narrow ear canals but if you know of something to combat this then please do share.

My current price point is $70 at the most. The SteelSeries Siberia V2 looked perfect but it seems to have two separate 3.5mm jacks for audio and the mic. :/

Thanks!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Hey, I'm looking for some decent headphones and I was wondering if I could get some help.
> 
> These headphones will mainly be used with my PS4, Vita, and cell phone so they need to have a 3.5mm hookup WITH a mic (not a separate mic hookup, one that is incorporated into the 3.5mm jack). I would prefer actual headphones over earbuds because I have narrow ear canals but if you know of something to combat this then please do share.
> 
> My current price point is $70 at the most. The SteelSeries Siberia V2 looked perfect but it seems to have two separate 3.5mm jacks for audio and the mic. :/
> 
> Thanks!


I am getting the Plantronics GameCon 380s.

Amazon for $40.35 is a steal!

http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-GameCom-380-Stereo-Headset/dp/B00B1KJWE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384879565&sr=8-1&keywords=gamecon+380


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I am getting the Plantronics GameCon 380s.
> 
> Amazon for $40.35 is a steal!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-GameCom-380-Stereo-Headset/dp/B00B1KJWE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384879565&sr=8-1&keywords=gamecon+380


That look's awesome and I appreciate the input but..
Quote:


> 3.5 mm audio and headphone plug*s*


I need a single plug for both the mic and audio. That's all my PS4, Vita, and cell phone will take.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> That look's awesome and I appreciate the input but..
> I need a single plug for both the mic and audio. That's all my PS4, Vita, and cell phone will take.


You can get a converter that will convert it to one.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D6OJSPK/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?qid=1384888111&sr=1-30&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> You can get a converter that will convert it to one.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00D6OJSPK/ref=mp_s_a_1_30?qid=1384888111&sr=1-30&pi=AC_SX110_SY165_QL70


Awesome sauce! Thanks!!!! That opens up a lot more options and therefore a few more questions though.

Would you really suggest that headset over the SteelSeries Siberia V2? I notice that the V2 specs seem superior in almost every way (50mm driver compared to 40mm driver on 380, 18Hz-28KHz response frequency compared to 20Hz-20KHz response on the 380, etc.)

Also are the headphones designed to specifically pull power from each cord? I'm just wondering if I will run into power issues if I used the converter since it would only be running off of one jack.

I think it's pretty obvious that I'm uneducated in all of this so one more dumb question. When I use the adapter will I be able to actually use the inline volume control for the chat/main audio? Or does the cable just mix all the audio together?

Thanks again!


----------



## pez

The only time power comes into play is with USB. Think of it as plug and play, though. The inline volume will still work.

Also, I've used a Gamecom headset before, and if that headset is anything like the one I used, it's actually very decent. Especially for that price. The obvious preference is headphones + mic, but there's not many options for that price point.


----------



## Outlawed

Yea but if the SteelSeries are technically better then I don't mind paying for them. They still fall under my budget. It's going to be something I will be using daily for a long time.

So are the differences between the two really not anything to worry about?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Speaking of LCD-2s what would be more suited for them, a solid state amp or tube amp?


LCD-2's have a nice yummy warm signature to them already, so basically it becomes a matter of preference. My former Lyr added some syrupiness to the sound whereas my Soloist added more detail, especially to the bottom end.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2's have a nice yummy warm signature to them already, so basically it becomes a matter of preference. My former Lyr added some syrupiness to the sound whereas my Soloist added more detail, especially to the bottom end.


I agree with the Soloist being an excellent match for the LCD-2/3. Also the ALO PanAm and the WA7 are very good matches but kind of pricey.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Would you really suggest that headset over the SteelSeries Siberia V2? I notice that the V2 specs seem superior in almost every way (50mm driver compared to 40mm driver on 380, 18Hz-28KHz response frequency compared to 20Hz-20KHz response on the 380, etc.)


To be clear, neither of those specs matter at all. Driver size is unimportant, and you can't hear above 20KHz.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea but if the SteelSeries are technically better then I don't mind paying for them. They still fall under my budget. It's going to be something I will be using daily for a long time.
> 
> So are the differences between the two really not anything to worry about?


It's possible that they do sound better, but I have never used a set of Siberia's. It was more to say that I think you could be fairly confident in purchasing the GameComs if it came down to it.


----------



## Tman5293

So check this out guys. There's a company called Atlas Stands that makes guitar amp stands out of fine woods. I know of them because I'm a guitarist. Anyway, I got in touch with them on the idea of making headphone stands and they loved it. They just finished the first one and they are sending it to me. Here's a picture of it from the guys who made it:










What do you guys think? Anyone interested in a hand made/made in USA (Tennessee) headphone stand? I believe they are getting ready to make these in large quantities so if anyone is interested let me know. I'm not sure how much they plan on charging for them yet though.

Here's their website for anyone that's interested: http://www.atlas-stands.com/


----------



## pez

Those look nice, but also very premium (see: expensive). They don't even include their stand pricing publicly







.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those look nice, but also very premium (see: expensive). They don't even include their stand pricing publicly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They don't have a price yet because that one in the picture is the only one they've made.


----------



## Outlawed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's possible that they do sound better, but I have never used a set of Siberia's. It was more to say that I think you could be fairly confident in purchasing the GameComs if it came down to it.


Yea, I think I'll be picking up the Siberia's tomorrow. I'll be using them on the go a lot and between the retractable mic and overall design they seem to be much better for that.

Thanks for the help though!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> They don't have a price yet because that one in the picture is the only one they've made.


I meant for the guitar and cabinet stands on their actual site







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outlawed*
> 
> Yea, I think I'll be picking up the Siberia's tomorrow. I'll be using them on the go a lot and between the retractable mic and overall design they seem to be much better for that.
> 
> Thanks for the help though!


It's what we're here for







.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I meant for the guitar and cabinet stands on their actual site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh I know what the prices for those stand are. They are always willing to work out a price with the buyer. Basically they will only charge you what you can pay for them, as long as your offer is reasonable. But yes their higher end stand do go for a good chunk of change (usually $300-$400). But every single one of their stands is made to order based on the customer's amp specs and wood preferences.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wanted to share some expected, but still fun stats. There is probably an error margin of 1-2 due to my crappy book keeping ability (I will improve, I promise!), but my bleary eyes assure you the numbers are pretty accurate!

1. FiiO's has the largest presence in our club at 49 unique amps and DAC's. Asus and Schiit are distant runner-up's at 36 and 35 respectively.
2. Our club has a sound card company bias of 36 to 20 in favor of Asus over Creative. There are a few non-Creative X-Fi cards however.
3. Schiit is the top audiophile level presence in our club with JDS Labs far behind at 13. No point in looking for a third.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wanted to share some expected, but still fun stats. There is probably an error margin of 1-2 due to my crappy book keeping ability (I will improve, I promise!), but my bleary eyes assure you the numbers are pretty accurate!
> 
> 1. FiiO's has the largest presence in our club at 49 unique amps and DAC's. Asus and Schiit are distant runner-up's at 36 and 35 respectively.
> 2. Our club has a sound card company bias of 36 to 20 in favor of Asus over Creative. There are a few non-Creative X-Fi cards however.
> 3. Schiit is the top audiophile level presence in our club with JDS Labs far behind at 13. No point in looking for a third.


What's the most popular headphone?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What's the most popular headphone?


Cumulatively, *Beyerdynamic DT770* in all its flavors, It ranks in at 23 units. Then you have *Audio-Technica M50* nipping closely with 22 units. This is followed by *Sennheiser HD650* at 19. Some of its potential sales were cannibalized by its twin, the HD600.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cumulatively, Beyerdynamic DT770 in all its flavors, It ranks in at 23 units. Then you have Audio-Technica nipping closely with 22 units. This is followed by Sennheiser HD650 at 19. Some of its potential sales were cannibalized by its twin, the HD600.


If you're going to lump all the audio technicas together, I'd do the same for the HD600/650. How do those compare to Q701/K701/K702 if you lump those together?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Cool stats!


----------



## jellybeans69

Feel free to add Fiio E11 to my amp's in list as i use it as portable amp when going to work.

I actually want to test how good will be the my new Marantz PM7000 headphone out is







as i bought it to power Magnat Supreme 2000's


----------



## DizzlePro

hey i need help

whats the difference between

Razer Kraken Pro Gaming Headset http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-Kraken-Pro-Gaming-Headset/dp/B009L0ES12/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1384961077&sr=8-1&keywords=razer+kraken+pro

Razer Kraken Pro Analog Gaming headset http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-Kraken-Analog-Gaming-Headset/dp/B009O251OK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1384961077&sr=8-2&keywords=razer+kraken+pro

im confused as 1 says analog headset.

or are they both the same but just different colours?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Speaking of LCD-2s what would be more suited for them, a solid state amp or tube amp?


it doesn't really matter. Burson amplifiers have always been popular. a lot of people like Woo Audio amplifiers. recently a lot of people been talking about the Schiit Mjolnir on various forums.

Addicted To Audio carries them all

http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/Headphone-Amplifiers-1


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> hey i need help
> 
> whats the difference between
> 
> Razer Kraken Pro Gaming Headset http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-Kraken...pr_product_top
> 
> Razer Kraken Pro Analog Gaming headset http://www.amazon.co.uk/Razer-Kraken...pr_product_top
> 
> im confused as 1 says analog headset.
> 
> or are they both the same but just different colours?


Links aren't working for me, but is one possibly USB, while the other analog (3.5mm plugs)?


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Links aren't working for me, but is one possibly USB, while the other analog (3.5mm plugs)?


FIXED


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> FIXED


Both are analog...only difference looks to be the color. So basically you just get to decide if you wanna look obnoxious or subtle







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> If you're going to lump all the audio technicas together, I'd do the same for the HD600/650. How do those compare to Q701/K701/K702 if you lump those together?


I am sorry. I was tired and left off the M50 part...







It is 23 to 22 between Beyer DT770 and Audio-Technica M50's. I really wish I could further break down the DT770 into its various versions, but unfortunately people don't always specify which version they have. As a result, we are left with 6-7 unknown models that are most likely the 80 ohm version.


----------



## Valgaur

Hey guys... question on headferns









anyways my current headset is reaching it's life time and i need a new one.

I am currently looking at these a40's
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826306003

but i'm thinking about separate headphones audio quality and a separate mic like this combo.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/sennheiser-hd-380-pro-headphones
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/blue-snowball-usb-microphone/423201?pfm=sp

any other ideas would be great the headphones can only be 160 max price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys... question on headferns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways my current headset is reaching it's life time and i need a new one.
> 
> I am currently looking at these a40's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826306003
> 
> but i'm thinking about separate headphones audio quality and a separate mic like this combo.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/sennheiser-hd-380-pro-headphones
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/blue-snowball-usb-microphone/423201?pfm=sp
> 
> any other ideas would be great the headphones can only be 160 max price.


Before we make any suggestions, please fill out the following questions:

1. - Ignore and move on, just saw your budget of $150







-
2. What type of music do you generally listen to?
3. Do you like higher pitched sounds?
4. Do you like vocals?
5. Do you like boom, boom or rumble, rumble for bass?
6. How big or small is your head? (Yes this is a serious question and please give it to us in in or mm for diameter)
7. Do you have an amp? If so, what kind? If not, how about a sound card with an amp?
8. Do you have a DAC or sound card?
9. What are your options of purchasing source when it comes to audio? (Amazon, Newegg, US, CA, ect)

As for that Snowball mic... hell no! Do yourself a huge favor and forget you ever saw it. Its recording quality and range is pretty good, but it sucks big time for a general usage mic. First of all, the mic is way bigger than pictures lead you to believe. It is about 3.5-4" in diameter and has this really bright annoying painful red light on the top of it. You will want to cover it with electric tape. Second of all, it has no On/Off switch. I don't know if that will bother you but personally it is annoying as hell for me.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Before we make any suggestions, please fill out the following questions:
> 
> 1. - Ignore and move on, just saw your budget of $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 2. What type of music do you generally listen to? *heavy metal, budstep, classical (a very odd mix i love music for the musical patterns not the type of music)*
> 3. Do you like higher pitched sounds? *yuppers*
> 4. Do you like vocals? *yuppers*
> 5. Do you like boom, boom or rumble, rumble for bass? both my sony marpii's (yes they are old) *have good bass but from time rumble and either is fine*
> 6. How big or small is your head? (Yes this is a serious question and please give it to us in in or mm for diameter) *circumference is 23 inches (slightly over) diameter is 7-7 1/2 inches*
> 7. Do you have an amp? If so, what kind? If not, how about a sound card with an amp? *i dont have an amp or sound card but i really want one eventually.*
> 8. Do you have a DAC or sound card? *no but me wants the precious*
> 9. What are your options of purchasing source when it comes to audio? (Amazon, Newegg, US, CA, ect) *anything for purchasing im in the usa so i don't care for where.*
> 
> As for that Snowball mic... hell no! Do yourself a huge favor and forget you ever saw it. Its recording quality and range is pretty good, but it sucks big time for a general usage mic. First of all, the mic is way bigger than pictures lead you to believe. It is about 3.5-4" in diameter and has this really bright annoying painful red light on the top of it. You will want to cover it with electric tape. Second of all, it has no On/Off switch. I don't know if that will bother you but personally it is annoying as hell for me.


answers in your question









thanks for the info on the snowball as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> Hey guys... question on headferns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways my current headset is reaching it's life time and i need a new one.
> 
> I am currently looking at these a40's
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826306003
> 
> but i'm thinking about separate headphones audio quality and a separate mic like this combo.
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/sennheiser-hd-380-pro-headphones
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/blue-snowball-usb-microphone/423201?pfm=sp
> 
> any other ideas would be great the headphones can only be 160 max price.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> answers in your question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info on the snowball as well.


I'm going to go ahead and say I think the HD 380s for that price are a steal. So much that if I could spare the cash for them, I would. The Beyer DT 770s are a good contender, but tend to fall back for vocals and any genres outside of dubstep/EDM, hip hop, rap, and R&B. The HD 380s are a very nice all-round headphone. I'm not sure about their soundstage for gaming as it wasn't my focus in testing them out.

Do you have a GuitarCenter around you? If so, go to their website and check out their stock for both the DT 770 and HD 380. The DT 770 are out of your price range, but Guitar Center throws coupons on their site quite a bit that would put them under $200. Either way, if you have one close by with stock of either one, you could see how you like them. However, while I own a pair of DT 770, I still recommend the HD 380 over them.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and say I think the HD 380s for that price are a steal. So much that if I could spare the cash for them, I would. The Beyer DT 770s are a good contender, but tend to fall back for vocals and any genres outside of dubstep/EDM, hip hop, rap, and R&B. The HD 380s are a very nice all-round headphone. I'm not sure about their soundstage for gaming as it wasn't my focus in testing them out.
> 
> Do you have a GuitarCenter around you? If so, go to their website and check out their stock for both the DT 770 and HD 380. The DT 770 are out of your price range, but Guitar Center throws coupons on their site quite a bit that would put them under $200. Either way, if you have one close by with stock of either one, you could see how you like them. However, while I own a pair of DT 770, I still recommend the HD 380 over them.


looking now my buddy showed me these as well

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA22A12M9233

i was looking at these as well
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/audio-technica-ath-m50s-monitor-headphones?pfm=sp


----------



## pez

I've never heard the 558s personally, but if it's anything close to their bigger brothers (HD 600 or 650), they're going to be pretty 'light' on bass.

The HD 380s have the slam of the DT 770s, but they have a significantly better control. The extension is probably a hair or so lighter than the 770s, but nothing to scoff at. I'll let the others weigh in, though.


----------



## Valgaur

I suppose i should give a comparison as to what i am currently using. I use these old babies.

http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Stereo-Headset-Playstation-3/dp/B0053OLY9O

I've had them for years.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^I sent val the athm50 recommendation myself.
Told him to ask you guys for a better, more rounded opinion.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^I sent val the athm50 recommendation myself.
> Told him to ask you guys for a better, more rounded opinion.


cant decide if i want straight cable or coiled either....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> cant decide if i want straight cable or coiled either....


Depends on use: If you see yourself only at home -> go coiled
If you see yourself on-the-go at some point - I would go straight.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Depends on use: If you see yourself only at home -> go coiled
> If you see yourself on-the-go at some point - I would go straight.


with my desk layout though my computer is like 4 feet away to the jack port and my normal headphones cant reach my seat and thats a 4 foot cord. I dont want tension on the headphones with the coiled i think ill pick straight to have the extra length.


----------



## Valgaur

Any other recommendations for headphones? the 50's im starting to fall in love with. I just need a mic is all I want a good one though so i can hopefully review products and have better audio for my livestreams


----------



## Simca

How can you give a recommendation without knowing if he wants it for music or gaming. If gaming is wanted the m50s are a terrible recommendation. If it's music only they're a great recommendation. If he wants gaming, the Pro 550s are better.

Don't forget to get him a Xonar DG at least as well, otherwise the headphones only go so far if his onboard is poo.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Why are the m50s bad for gaming, as opposed to the sennheisers for example?
Personally I want a little bass when I game and that certainly won't come from open back sennheisers...


----------



## mk16

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How can you give a recommendation without knowing if he wants it for music or gaming. If gaming is wanted the m50s are a terrible recommendation. If it's music only they're a great recommendation. If he wants gaming, the Pro 550s are better.
> 
> Don't forget to get him a Xonar DG at least as well, otherwise the headphones only go so far if his onboard is poo.


have you tried the m50's in gaming? because, mine and my asus dgx 5.1 with amp would disagree with you.


----------



## Simca

Have you tried anything OTHER than your M50s, cuz your ears would disagree with you if you did.

The M50s have a very small soundstage. Imaging isn't wonderful. Up front mids. You're basically gonna get 3 directions of sound. That's fine if you're playing an RPG or something where you don't need to know what's behind you or around you or above you or below you.

The Pro 550s will do that for you though. Bass in gaming is nice, but not at the cost of the soundstage. That's why the M50s are not a good choice for gaming.


----------



## Noviets

What's the best recommended tube for an Aune T1 and HD600's? The generic one I got with the Aune T1 has a humming sound.

I have been using a cheap set of headphones from Thermaltake, I get my HD600's either tomorrow or Monday, I'm worried if I can hear the humming on these headphones, that when I get the HD600's that it will be worse. (I tested on multiple speakers so it's not a bad audio cable or anything).

I've tried swapping ports (USB DAC) no change.

The "Line" option on the Aune T1 is ALOT worse on the static, so far it's not a problem, just something that I would like to get fixed.

Is there something else it could be other than the tube?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> What's the best recommended tube for an Aune T1 and HD600's? The generic one I got with the Aune T1 has a humming sound.
> 
> I have been using a cheap set of headphones from Thermaltake, I get my HD600's either tomorrow or Monday, I'm worried if I can hear the humming on these headphones, that when I get the HD600's that it will be worse. (I tested on multiple speakers so it's not a bad audio cable or anything).
> 
> I've tried swapping ports (USB DAC) no change.
> 
> The "Line" option on the Aune T1 is ALOT worse on the static, so far it's not a problem, just something that I would like to get fixed.
> 
> Is there something else it could be other than the tube?


it could be a bad tube. the next tube you buy make sure you pick up some silicone o-ring.



most places that sell tubes carry them.

sift through this thread http://www.head-fi.org/t/633006/aune-t1-usb-tube-dac-amp-discussion-thread-see-first-post-for-faq/3330


----------



## Noviets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it could be a bad tube. the next tube you buy make sure you pick up some silicone o-ring.


Is that an added suggestion or perhaps you miss understood, the humming sound comes from the speaker not the tube itself, what benefit does the o-ring have?

I would have to take the little plexiglass guard from around the tube off, as it's missaligned. Never seen those o-rings actually being used in pictures here however, mind shedding some light on their purpose?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Is that an added suggestion or perhaps you miss understood, the humming sound comes from the speaker not the tube itself, what benefit does the o-ring have?
> 
> I would have to take the little plexiglass guard from around the tube off, as it's missaligned. Never seen those o-rings actually being used in pictures here however, mind shedding some light on their purpose?


sorry I just woke up when I posted that.

absorbs any vibration or rattling a tube can make. if you tap the tube with something you will hear it.

they make fancy ones too


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> How can you give a recommendation without knowing if he wants it for music or gaming. If gaming is wanted the m50s are a terrible recommendation. If it's music only they're a great recommendation. If he wants gaming, the Pro 550s are better.
> 
> Don't forget to get him a Xonar DG at least as well, otherwise the headphones only go so far if his onboard is poo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why are the m50s bad for gaming, as opposed to the sennheisers for example?
> Personally I want a little bass when I game and that certainly won't come from open back sennheisers...


Calm downnnn. He said he wasn't terribly sure, but that's why he sent the guy here to ask for our opinions. Did you know you could give your opinion without shooting someone else's down?

And I recommended the Sennheisers based on music. Sennheisers usually have a good soundstage anyways. Another reason I told him to find a Guitar Center if he has one close. I admitted I didn't know how they were for gaming. That's why I suggested he wait for more opinions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I don't know why you're directing that to me pez. I'm the guy that val came to and I directed him here...
As for your headphone advice, let's put it this way I would never game with the akg k551s, sure they're lovely headphones, excellent mids, great soundstage, but the bass completely lacks. The last thing you want for a gaming headphone is a natural tone one.
It also depends on what music you listen to. Again, if you listen to dance or rbb, then again those type of neural headphones aren't recommended as they don't have enough of a fun signature.
Val can make his own decision in the end, but I highly suggest getting something more well rounded and not mid centric.
I game AND listen to music on my denons and absolutely love them.
At the extreme scale: I would also pick the fostex th900 over the sennheiser hd800 any day of the week for my taste in music and the fact that I game and listen to music with them.


----------



## Valgaur

These headphones will be for gaming and music but not very many shooters just not a shooter kinda guy anymore really.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> These headphones will be for gaming and music but not very many shooters just not a shooter kinda guy anymore really.


I'd also recommend the M50s based on your music taste or the DT-770s. The Ultrasones could be a hit or miss with their S-Logic tech and you would either love it or hate it. The fact that you don't do first person shooters makes it easier to narrow down headphones since you won't be needing an open back set. The other fact is that you like relatively bass heavy music which is where the m50s will shine. Also take a look at the BeyerDynamic Custome One Pro. I think they are a little over budget but heard some pretty good things about them.

If I was you, I'd stretch the budget a bit and get a more capable headphone like the Sennheiser Momentum(over the ear version) which is one of the best all around headphones. You'd benefit more and you won't have to replace that for a long time


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I'd also recommend the M50s based on your music taste or the DT-770s. The Ultrasones could be a hit or miss with their S-Logic tech and you would either love it or hate it. The fact that you don't do first person shooters makes it easier to narrow down headphones since you won't be needing an open back set. The other fact is that you like relatively bass heavy music which is where the m50s will shine. Also take a look at the BeyerDynamic Custome One Pro. I think they are a little over budget but heard some pretty good things about them.
> 
> If I was you, I'd stretch the budget a bit and get a more capable headphone like the Sennheiser Momentum(over the ear version) which is one of the best all around headphones. You'd benefit more and you won't have to replace that for a long time


any thoughts on mic's? I'm looking at the AT2020 right now instead of the snowball.

Thanks for the headphones recommendations by the way.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> any thoughts on mic's? I'm looking at the AT2020 right now instead of the snowball.
> 
> Thanks for the headphones recommendations by the way.


Do you need a high end desktop mic? If you just use it for VOIP then I'd definitely get the ModMic, they just came back in stock -
http://www.modmic.com/collections/frontpage/products/modmic


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Do you need a high end desktop mic? If you just use it for VOIP then I'd definitely get the ModMic, they just came back in stock -
> http://www.modmic.com/collections/frontpage/products/modmic


how good is the mod mic? just curious as i'd like to do product reviews eventually and where would i put the modmic at? on the desk or what? just curious is all.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> any thoughts on mic's? I'm looking at the AT2020 right now instead of the snowball.
> 
> Thanks for the headphones recommendations by the way.


Not really sure I can make a recommendation in the mic department as I just have a Zalman clip on from Amazon. It does what it does just fine and haven't had a problem with it in my year of experience with it.

I see the one you linked looks pretty nice and the reviews look really good.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Not really sure I can make a recommendation in the mic department as I just have a Zalman clip on from Amazon. It does what it does just fine and haven't had a problem with it in my year of experience with it.
> 
> I see the one you linked looks pretty nice and the reviews look really good.


yeah I just want to get everything in line and sorted out is all


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> how good is the mod mic? just curious as i'd like to do product reviews eventually and where would i put the modmic at? on the desk or what? just curious is all.


The ModMic just clips on to your headphones. Quality wise, it's the best clip-on mic out there, better than the majority of mics that come equipped on high-end headsets.

It depends on how much you value sound quality, if you want to do reviews and need a better mic then I would definitely go with the Audio Technica AT2020.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The ModMic just clips on to your headphones. Quality wise, it's the best clip-on mic out there, better than the majority of mics that come equipped on high-end headsets.
> 
> It depends on how much you value sound quality, if you want to do reviews and need a better mic then I would definitely go with the Audio Technica AT2020.


is it an adheasive holder? or suction cup kind of thing?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> is it an adheasive holder? or suction cup kind of thing?


The base clasps stick on using an adhesive (don't worry it's easy to get off and won't leave any residue).

Then the mic clips on and off using magnets.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> The base clasps stick on using an adhesive (don't worry it's easy to get off and won't leave any residue).
> 
> Then the mic clips on and off using magnets.


aaaaah now i get ya so you get one clamp right off the bat i assume or do you get 2?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> aaaaah now i get ya so you get one clamp right off the bat i assume or do you get 2?


It comes with 2 clasps but you can buy packs of 2 more if you need for $5.25.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Val, just a heads up: quality of your reviews is now important than the Mic sound quality.
I do all my reviews on a Sony hx9 camera with its built in Mic, if I have to go on on pc then my Logitech usb Mic does the job just fine.
Bear that in mind, before being convinced in spending loads of money on a Mic.
Sure, a good Mic helps, but that isn't going to get you views, your review quality will do.
If you want to spend money on a Mic, after you get successful then spend $100+ on a professional Mic, like mkbhd for example.
Ps. What the guys are suggesting here are the best options to get you started


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Val, just a heads up: quality of your reviews is now important than the Mic sound quality.
> I do all my reviews on a Sony hx9 camera with its built in Mic, if I have to go on on pc then my Logitech usb Mic does the job just fine.
> Bear that in mind, before being convinced in spending loads of money on a Mic.
> Sure, a good Mic helps, but that isn't going to get you views, your review quality will do.
> If you want to spend money on a Mic, after you get successful then spend $100+ on a professional Mic, like mkbhd for example.
> Ps. What the guys are suggesting here are the best options to get you started


yeah I'm getting the mod mic right now actually


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know why you're directing that to me pez. I'm the guy that val came to and I directed him here...
> As for your headphone advice, let's put it this way I would never game with the akg k551s, sure they're lovely headphones, excellent mids, great soundstage, but the bass completely lacks. The last thing you want for a gaming headphone is a natural tone one.
> It also depends on what music you listen to. Again, if you listen to dance or rbb, then again those type of neural headphones aren't recommended as they don't have enough of a fun signature.
> Val can make his own decision in the end, but I highly suggest getting something more well rounded and not mid centric.
> I game AND listen to music on my denons and absolutely love them.
> At the extreme scale: I would also pick the fostex th900 over the sennheiser hd800 any day of the week for my taste in music and the fact that I game and listen to music with them.


I actually wasn't. I just didn't separate it/forgot to. Both of you honestly needed to calm down, and in all honesty, I was defending your stance on the topic.

The part about me suggesting the Sennheiser was directed toward you, however.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually wasn't. I just didn't separate it/forgot to. Both of you honestly needed to calm down, and in all honesty, I was defending your stance on the topic.
> 
> The part about me suggesting the Sennheiser was directed toward you, however.


I didn't feel Simca was bashing anyone...that's just how she is lol.


----------



## pez

20+ going on 13? Yes, we all know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 20+ going on 13? Yes, we all know.


hahaha


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 20+ going on 13? Yes, we all know.


For someone who was just writing about not needing to be hostile/create conflict, etc.. that was real mature, pezent.

I don't think I need to type anymore as to how much of a hypocrite you are. Kindly pez off.

Go with the DT770s. Much better choice than the Pro 550 or M50s, if you can afford it. Recommend the 80ohm variant as it'll be easiest to drive and have an abundance of bass. Make sure to pick up the Xonar DGX with it. IF you just want a decent mic for cheap, the Logitech desktop mic (USB) is a great buy. If you're looking for a really good mic for youtube videos where you don't want to sound like you're a mile away or in a locust swarm or like you're holding your nose, then the AT2020 would be an excellent buy. If you want something in the middle of those two, the Samson mic or the ATR2100 is a good choice.


----------



## RatPatrol01

In Pez's defense, whether they are right or wrong, you are rather stubborn and frank with your opinions, particularly in this thread


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For someone who was just writing about not needing to be hostile/create conflict, etc.. that was real mature, pezent.
> 
> I don't think I need to type anymore as to how much of a hypocrite you are. Kindly pez off.
> 
> Go with the DT770s. Much better choice than the Pro 550 or M50s, if you can afford it. Recommend the 80ohm variant as it'll be easiest to drive and have an abundance of bass. Make sure to pick up the Xonar DGX with it. IF you just want a decent mic for cheap, the Logitech desktop mic (USB) is a great buy. If you're looking for a really good mic for youtube videos where you don't want to sound like you're a mile away or in a locust swarm or like you're holding your nose, then the AT2020 would be an excellent buy. If you want something in the middle of those two, the Samson mic or the ATR2100 is a good choice.


I laughed quite a bit with the first part of the reply









Apart from that agreed with the recommendations - but remember the man is on a budget


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> In Pez's defense, whether they are right or wrong, you are rather stubborn and frank with your opinions, particularly in this thread


I'm just not a push over and know when I'm right. And since I'm 99% of the time right. It's annoying to have to correct mistakes and grievances that are brought up time and time again.

I'm sorry, should I reply more like this: "Oh, well, if it's okay to recommend you a product that I really really enjoyed..it's called the DT770, it's such a nice headphone, oh that opinion about beats, yeah, that's a good opinion too. You don't have to take my recommendation if you don't want to. It's okay, all headphones are good and should be loved. Everything has it's strengths!"

Yeah, no. If you want that treatment, you can go to rainbowsandheadphonies.com


----------



## RatPatrol01

You keep on keepin on, I'm not gonna stop ya


----------



## Simca

That's the truth.


----------



## phillyd

Been listening to a 24-bit 96000KHz Vinyl rip of Deja Entendu by Brand new through my Fiio E17 and my DT770 Pros, it is glorious.


----------



## Simca

Vinyl's great for dynamic range, but on a lot of vinyl albums, there's too much noise/static to be enjoyable.


----------



## phillyd

This album doesn't lose anything from the noise. It actually adds to the experience. For anything that tries to sound super-clean though, it is annoying.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm just not a push over and know when I'm right. And since I'm 99% of the time right. It's annoying to have to correct mistakes and grievances that are brought up time and time again.
> 
> I'm sorry, should I reply more like this: "Oh, well, if it's okay to recommend you a product that I really really enjoyed..it's called the DT770, it's such a nice headphone, oh that opinion about beats, yeah, that's a good opinion too. You don't have to take my recommendation if you don't want to. It's okay, all headphones are good and should be loved. Everything has it's strengths!"
> 
> Yeah, no. If you want that treatment, you can go to *rainbowsandheadphonies.com*


I lol'ed


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's the truth.


Surround yourself with rainbows and daisies from now on. Less hurting of the feels.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's the truth.


actually you're not always right dear.
But I'm glad you learn from your mistakes and that you're recommending 80ohms headphones and not 600ohms ones


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> This album doesn't lose anything from the noise. It actually adds to the experience. For anything that tries to sound super-clean though, it is annoying.


it depends on the rip. I got some albums that have no pops or clicks. try downloading multiple copies.


----------



## phillyd

Brand New isn't popular enough to have multiple Vinyl rips readily available. I'll look into some others though.


----------



## saer

Anyone running the Creative X-Fi Titanium HD with a headphone amp(like the O2, Schiit Magni or FiiO E09K) ?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Brand New isn't popular enough to have multiple Vinyl rips readily available. I'll look into some others though.


a lot of rock and metal artist I listen to put out anniversary or special vinyl releases.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> actually you're not always right dear.
> But I'm glad you learn from your mistakes and that you're recommending 80ohms headphones and not 600ohms ones


Actually, my dear, I never said I was. I said I was right *99%* of the time. 

Also, I've "learned" nothing. The 600 ohm variant will always be better than the lower ohm variant. But because circumstances are different for this fellow as opposed to the last fellow (This guy will maybe get a DGX and that's not much of an amp), amping will not be an option for the 600 ohm variant. He is also on a very strict budget and people that are on strict budgets usually like to get what they can and forget about it. Upgrading an amp later probably not viable any time soon.

2nd, the 80 ohm variant is widely known as being the bassiest version of all the variants and since I've determined he's looking for a sufficiently bassy headphone, the 80 ohm DT770 would be excellent.

There are differences between the different types of ohms. Not widely different, but there are still some differences that many would pay for or choose over another type of ohm variant. I'd explain them AGAIN, but you can google it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/515-van-halen-studio-albums-1978-1984-high-resolution-24-bit-192-khz-download/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I only got one song for you guys getting personal in your argument:


----------



## bumblebee1980

I thought it was really cool of Van Halen to put out these albums in 24/192. I remember reading about Eddie Van Halen being an audiophile and playing with tubes. he used to dampen his amplifier so he wouldn't deafen the people in front row lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Actually, my dear, I never said I was. I said I was right *99%* of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I've "learned" nothing. The 600 ohm variant will always be better than the lower ohm variant. But because circumstances are different for this fellow as opposed to the last fellow (This guy will maybe get a DGX and that's not much of an amp), amping will not be an option for the 600 ohm variant. He is also on a very strict budget and people that are on strict budgets usually like to get what they can and forget about it. Upgrading an amp later probably not viable any time soon.
> 
> 2nd, the 80 ohm variant is widely known as being the bassiest version of all the variants and since I've determined he's looking for a sufficiently bassy headphone, the 80 ohm DT770 would be excellent.
> 
> There are differences between the different types of ohms. Not widely different, but there are still some differences that many would pay for or choose over another type of ohm variant. I'd explain them AGAIN, but you can google it.


so the 1% and I exposed you - not bad TD, not bad








As for the comment on the previous guy, that's why I was a little surprised at you recommending the 600ohms ones, because, that guy was on a budget too!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so the 1% and I exposed you - not bad TD, not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the comment on the previous guy, that's why I was a little surprised at you recommending the 600ohms ones, because, that guy was on a budget too!


Only you failed to read because he was getting a soundcard with an amplifier in it that could run 600 ohm headphones.

So..anyway. GG.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Only you failed to read because he was getting a soundcard with an amplifier in it that could run 600 ohm headphones.
> 
> So..anyway. GG.


lmao


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> lmao


----------



## bumblebee1980

fyi the Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohm are pretty sensitive and can get pretty loud even out of an iPhone which only outputs 1 volt. I think Ken Rockwell did the math and they can reach 98 dB SPL.

but you should definitely get a headphone amplifier because who likes flat soda?


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


anywhos thanks for the 250 ohms recommendations as well I am curious though.. why are they cheaper than the 80 ohms??

also... can i use this without a soundcard?

hate to edit yet again but.... I do have a 1000 watt surround sound that i can plug these into that is connected to my pc vial fiber cable motherboard is a maximous 6 extreme btw as well as a p8z77-v premium for my ivy rig









thanks for the help guys


----------



## Noviets

Can the appearance of a tube effect it's quality?

I was looking at some Amperex 7308 tubes on ebay, and some of them look all corroded


Spoiler: Example







I'm a little weary buying from ebay as you dont know what the quality is, or how many hours it's had.

Does anyone know a place in Australia that sells tubes?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Can the appearance of a tube effect it's quality?
> 
> I was looking at some Amperex 7308 tubes on ebay, and some of them look all corroded
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little weary buying from ebay as you dont know what the quality is, or how many hours it's had.
> 
> Does anyone know a place in Australia that sells tubes?


nope.

just don't order from a Chinese seller.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nope.
> 
> just don't order from a Chinese seller.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


there are a lot of resources on how to spot fake tubes or used ones with a lot of hours on them. many people don't want to go through all that so they pay a premium.

I wouldn't sweat it but imagine what I have to go through










power, output and input tubes!

edit: picture


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am just messing. It is because I am of Chinese ethnicity.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am just messing. It is because I am of Chinese ethnicity.


Chinese food is the best?


----------



## Valgaur

herro??


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> herro??


I only tried out the DT770's and ended up going with a different pair at the time. Back then I thought it was pretty darn good, but then I got spoiled by my LCD-2's and thought they sounded like crap the 2nd time around. I probably won't be able to get provide much assistance to you personally as I amply cannot accurately judge low to mid end headphones properly anymore. All I hear are their flaws and can't really put them into their price perspective unfortunately.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Chinese food is the best?


Only when it is legitimate and doesn't come drowned in a gallon of soy sauce.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah I like a little just enough to brown and I don't like crappy Chinese buffets.


----------



## bumblebee1980

new Sennheiser headsets

http://www.digitaltrends.com/gaming/sennheiser-introduces-g4me-zero-and-g4me-one-headsets/


----------



## Valgaur

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4514321

this is my surround will it be able to power the 250 ohms 770's??


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4514321
> 
> this is my surround will it be able to power the 250 ohms 770's??


yes but it's not going to replace a headphone amplifier.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> yes but it's not going to replace a headphone amplifier.


i figured i was just making sure that i could utilize the full 250 ohms instead of onboard and having the 60 ohms output


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> i figured i was just making sure that i could utilize the full 250 ohms instead of onboard and having the 60 ohms output


huh? lol

if you want to get the best out of those headphones than buy a headphone amplifier. not even a $2000 digital-analog-converter with a headphone out can replace a dedicated headphone amplifier.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> huh? lol
> 
> if you want to get the best out of those headphones than buy a headphone amplifier. not even a $2000 digital-analog-converter with a headphone out can replace a dedicated headphone amplifier.


i know. i was making sure that my surround could handle the 250 while i save for an amp


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you don't buy a dedicated headphone amplifier you are just wasting money.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if you don't buy a dedicated headphone amplifier you are just wasting money.


well it's either these or the 50's and if these are better and only 30 bucks more then i might as well right...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> well it's either these or the 50's and if these are better and only 30 bucks more then i might as well right...


val can you try any headphones in your area?
Sound signature is a big thing. You might be able to demo some of those headphones specifically and/or at least their younger/older brothers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Audio Technica ATH-M50 should be driven with a headphone amplifier too. don't think about impedance or volume level. a headphone amplifier makes the music sound cleaner and more authoritative.

when you plug those headphones into a generic source like an iPhone, sound card or receiver it's like your can of soda that was nice and fizzy is now flat.


----------



## pez

I was just having fun, besides not knowing her actual age







.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> val can you try any headphones in your area?
> Sound signature is a big thing. You might be able to demo some of those headphones specifically and/or at least their younger/older brothers.


not really but from what i keep reading the 770's are looking to suit me a bit more so i pushed the budget a smidge for them


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was just having fun, besides not knowing her actual age
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, you're in time out, go sit in the corner until tomorrow. You should be ashamed of yourself, mister.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> not really but from what i keep reading the 770's are looking to suit me a bit more so i pushed the budget a smidge for them


Valgaur, the best advice I can give you is be real/honest with yourself and what you can afford. If you can afford, but are unsure of how good the improvement will be then, I'd say, get the DT770 (80 ohm over 250 ohm. Only reason for this is they're easier to drive and the bass is improved on the 80 over 250, idk why, well, I do, but I'd rather not get into it right now), Get the Xonar DGX and get yourself a mic you'll be happy with, probably can spend $13 on ebay or amazon and get a desktop logitech USB mic.

It'll run you about $210 dollars, but that's a good setup that will last you potentially forever if you choose never to upgrade and you'll be happy with it. The Soundcard is necessary and it's amplification will alleviate the necessity to buy a dedicated headphone amplifier. The headphone amplifier works up to ~150 ohms, making running the 250ohm version not optimal. Will you be able to hear and enjoy the 250 ohm version? Yes, but you'll get better use of the 80 ohm and its bassier which is a plus, I would think.

Up to you though..get whatever you desire.

If you CANNOT afford to spend ~$210..then I would say, get yourself a pair of Creative Aurvana Live headphones OR Samson Sr850s with a Xonar DGX and a Logitech USB mic and be happy with it until you have the funds to truly upgrade.

Don't half ass it. You'll regret it.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, you're in time out, go sit in the corner until tomorrow. You should be ashamed of yourself, mister.
> 
> Valgaur, the best advice I can give you is be real/honest with yourself and what you can afford. If you can afford, but are unsure of how good the improvement will be then, I'd say, get the DT770 (80 ohm over 250 ohm. Only reason for this is they're easier to drive and the bass is improved on the 80 over 250, idk why, well, I do, but I'd rather not get into it right now), Get the Xonar DGX and get yourself a mic you'll be happy with, probably can spend $13 on ebay or amazon and get a desktop logitech USB mic.
> 
> It'll run you about $210 dollars, but that's a good setup that will last you potentially forever if you choose never to upgrade and you'll be happy with it. The Soundcard is necessary and it's amplification will alleviate the necessity to buy a dedicated headphone amplifier. The headphone amplifier works up to ~150 ohms, making running the 250ohm version not optimal. Will you be able to hear and enjoy the 250 ohm version? Yes, but you'll get better use of the 80 ohm and its bassier which is a plus, I would think.
> 
> Up to you though..get whatever you desire.
> 
> If you CANNOT afford to spend ~$210..then I would say, get yourself a pair of Creative Aurvana Live headphones OR Samson Sr850s with a Xonar DGX and a Logitech USB mic and be happy with it until you have the funds to truly upgrade.
> 
> Don't half ass it. You'll regret it.


just wanting to make sure, that pci express fits in x16 lanes correct? my m6e only has full lanes open right now (dual 580's) hint that I want to get it lol. thanks again for the great recommendations and it pushes full 250 ohms right?


----------



## ZombieJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just wanting to make sure, that pci express fits in x16 lanes correct? my m6e only has full lanes open right now (dual 580's) hint that I want to get it lol. thanks again for the great recommendations and it pushes full 250 ohms right?


PCIe x1 will fit in PCIe x16 slot.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, you're in time out, go sit in the corner until tomorrow. You should be ashamed of yourself, mister.
> 
> Valgaur, the best advice I can give you is be real/honest with yourself and what you can afford. If you can afford, but are unsure of how good the improvement will be then, I'd say, get the DT770 (80 ohm over 250 ohm. *Only reason for this is they're easier to drive and the bass is improved on the 80 over 250, idk why, well, I do, but I'd rather not get into it right now),* Get the Xonar DGX and get yourself a mic you'll be happy with, probably can spend $13 on ebay or amazon and get a desktop logitech USB mic.
> 
> It'll run you about $210 dollars, but that's a good setup that will last you potentially forever if you choose never to upgrade and you'll be happy with it. The Soundcard is necessary and it's amplification will alleviate the necessity to buy a dedicated headphone amplifier. The headphone amplifier works up to ~150 ohms, making running the 250ohm version not optimal. Will you be able to hear and enjoy the 250 ohm version? Yes, but you'll get better use of the 80 ohm and its bassier which is a plus, I would think.
> 
> Up to you though..get whatever you desire.
> 
> If you CANNOT afford to spend ~$210..then I would say, get yourself a pair of Creative Aurvana Live headphones OR Samson Sr850s with a Xonar DGX and a Logitech USB mic and be happy with it until you have the funds to truly upgrade.
> 
> Don't half ass it. You'll regret it.


But, but, but, I though like I can drive 600ohm headphones from my phonez


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> But, but, but, I though like I can drive 600ohm headphones from my phonez


No, you can't DRIVE a headphone from your phone. You can LISTEN to it from your phone at a moderate listening level, but it's not being driven in any fashion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, you can't DRIVE a headphone from your phone. You can LISTEN to it from your phone at a moderate listening level, but it's not being driven in any fashion.


You don't have android. I don't need an amp for any headphone as with root + a custom kernel - I can go very, very loud, without any distortion.
But yeah generally most people don't root or have custom kernels and/or aren't cool enough to own an Android device and thus need an amp


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You don't have android. I don't need an amp for any headphone as with root + a custom kernel - I can go very, very loud, without any distortion.
> But yeah generally most people don't root or have custom kernels and/or aren't cool enough to own an Android device and thus need an amp


I was pretty big on Voodoo Sound when I had the hardware for it, but on my Nexus 4 the mod is pretty much nonexistent so I'm settling on stock sound like a pleb









Luckily my Walkman Z is rooted so there's that, though the S-Master amp on Sony's PMPs are powerful enough to even drive my HD600.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was pretty big on Voodoo Sound when I had the hardware for it, but on my Nexus 4 the mod is pretty much nonexistent so I'm settling on stock sound like a pleb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily my Walkman Z is rooted so there's that, though the S-Master amp on Sony's PMPs are powerful enough to even drive my HD600.


nice!
and voodoo sound is a thing of the past to me - moody supercurio never deved on anything after having an argument with some big devs that ported his code to their kernels.
I'm happy using boeffla sound & scoobydoo sound


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nice!
> and voodoo sound is a thing of the past to me - moody supercurio never deved on anything after having an argument with some big devs that ported his code to their kernels.
> I'm happy using boeffla sound & scoobydoo sound


Thanks, gonna try those two mods.









On a somewhat related note, I want Google to out the Nexus 10 refresh already. It's been almost a year since the original and it has yet to leak anything, while back then Nexus 5 leaks spiraled out of control for a good month


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, you're in time out, go sit in the corner until tomorrow. You should be ashamed of yourself, mister.


Yes ma'am







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> just wanting to make sure, that pci express fits in x16 lanes correct? my m6e only has full lanes open right now (dual 580's) hint that I want to get it lol. thanks again for the great recommendations and it pushes full 250 ohms right?


Yep, PCI-e x1 fits and works in x16 slots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You don't have android. I don't need an amp for any headphone as with root + a custom kernel - I can go very, very loud, without any distortion.
> But yeah generally most people don't root or have custom kernels and/or aren't cool enough to own an Android device and thus need an amp


Rooting and flashing a custom kernel to your phone doesn't change hardware specifications. Of course you can make any headphone loud without distortion, but there's a difference in loudness and actually being able to DRIVE the set of headphones. Much like Simca already said. And this is coming from someone well-versed on both Android and iOS.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Yep, kernels can only go so far as improving sound quality, but the ability to drive headphones (that is, feeding them with ample power) is a hardware limitation. Most phones can barely drive anything at 80 ohms and above, so only really low-impedance cans can work decently from their audio-outs. Stuff like Grado, Shure, AT could work.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes ma'am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yep, PCI-e x1 fits and works in x16 slots.
> Rooting and flashing a custom kernel to your phone doesn't change hardware specifications. Of course you can make any headphone loud without distortion, but there's a difference in loudness and actually being able to DRIVE the set of headphones. Much like Simca already said. And this is coming from someone well-versed on both Android and iOS.


believe me - driving any headphone was made possible via certain apps (ie boeffla sound) - you have to try it to believe it, no matter how "versed" you think you might be on Android.
Back on the GS1 - I had to use an amp to drive my D2K's - but then when I got voodoo sound on it, completely got rid of the amp.

I now use the ZO2 amp with my GS3 and don't use the amp functionalities on my phone, because I really love the texture to the sound the ZO2 provides, unlike a lot of amps I've tried (be it big tube amps or mini fiio amps) none of them have provided this "fullness" to the sound.
The closest that I've gotten to getting a nice "fuller sound" was via the Little Dot MK2 - paired with some modded D2K's.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> believe me - driving any headphone was made possible via certain apps (ie boeffla sound) - you have to try it to believe it, no matter how "versed" you think you might be on Android.
> Back on the GS1 - I had to use an amp to drive my D2K's - but then when I got voodoo sound on it, completely got rid of the amp.
> 
> I now use the ZO2 amp with my GS3 and don't use the amp functionalities on my phone, because I really love the texture to the sound the ZO2 provides, unlike a lot of amps I've tried (be it big tube amps or mini fiio amps) none of them have provided this "fullness" to the sound.
> The closest that I've gotten to getting a nice "fuller sound" was via the Little Dot MK2 - paired with some modded D2K's.


I'm still waiting for my replacement headphone jack for my GS1 phone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I'm still waiting for my replacement headphone jack for my GS1 phone


Ouch








You can't by-pass the audio via mini usb or something can you?
I know on the GS3 you can - I've lost my touch with the GS1


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> believe me - driving any headphone was made possible via certain apps (ie boeffla sound) - you have to try it to believe it, no matter how "versed" you think you might be on Android.
> Back on the GS1 - I had to use an amp to drive my D2K's - but then when I got voodoo sound on it, completely got rid of the amp.


If a phones hardware lacks the ability to supply sufficient power for certain headphones how does a piece of software overcome this?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> If a phones hardware lacks the ability to supply sufficient power for certain headphones how does a piece of software overcome this?


Because usually the hardware is fine but the software is not.
Like using Android 4.2.2/4.3/etc. with the SG1. Samsung said that the hardware didn't support anything higher than 2.3.5, the android community disagreed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Because usually the hardware is fine but the software is not.
> Like using Android 4.2.2/4.3/etc. with the SG1. Samsung said that the hardware didn't support anything higher than 2.3.5, the android community disagreed.


4.4 runs on the GS1 -put it that way lol









But no biatchi has a point.
The ting is the hardware IS LIMITED, but unlike one might think the software is a little different.
The only way I can explain it is:
How Asus' BIOS control running in WINDOWS can OC you PC, without you having to go into the BIOS.
It is a hardware, but it is effectively changing HOW your hardware runs.

In the android world - there are a lot of things that are "blocked" or "hidden" by either Google or Samsung/HTC/Sony, due to them wanting to play the "safe game" - with that said, jsut like OC'ing there are options out there for you to tweak.
So by-passing the analogue output, and effectively using your S3's sound as in a DAC MODE is something that one would think: That's impossible - but no, it IS POSSIBLE via apps that tweak into the system and thus change the way the hardware works.

Don't get me wrong - I wouldn't drive a set of HD800's on my S3 - but if called upon, it is FAR MORE CAPABLE of driving those headphones, vs your standard iPod touch, be it jailbroken or not.

Hopefully that clarifies what I'm trying to say


----------



## InspectrButters

Heads up









Massdrop has a couple of the HiFiMan cans for sale.

HE-400 - 329.99+shipping (after 15 sold)

HE-500 - 579.99+shipping (after 10 sold)

I list the group buy price as they each sold out within hours of being posted last time. They had limited quantities and I assume it's the same this time around.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You don't have android. I don't need an amp for any headphone as with root + a custom kernel - I can go very, very loud, without any distortion.
> But yeah generally most people don't root or have custom kernels and/or aren't cool enough to own an Android device and thus need an amp


I'm seriously beginning to question your intellectual integrity. At first, I thought this was a joke, teasing or maybe you messing around, now I think you're serious when you say things like this.

First of all, I've had Android since the HTC Incredible on Verizon about 4 years ago. Upgraded to the HTC Sensation after that and currently have a Nexus 5. I also own iphones and am fully aware of how they run phones.

I think a huge misunderstanding between us is that we aren't on the same page when we discuss how headphones are "driven." Driven to me does NOT mean "gets loud" alone. If a phone, receiver, amplifier, soundcard, whatever just gets stuff loud, then that's called "runs" in my book. Being driven to me means having sufficient power, an excellent layout and the ability to really given your headphones a full solid sound. Most headphones have the ability to pump out much stronger, more precise and controlled bass when properly driven. This is the most noticeable difference to most people. A proper amp will also improve soundstage on some headphones and can often give a dull headphone some life. There are other noticeable improvements, but these stand out to people the most.

From my experience, and my understanding, a phone will NOT drive headphones, to the level they need to be driven. Will you be able to hear the music from your 600 ohm or hard to drive headphones? YES! If you can't, then your phone just blows! I've never had a problem HEARING high ohm headphones like beyers on phones or ipods. I have; however, had friends with similar problems. I've even had a friend that couldn't get his M50s loud on onboard, but that's a different matter. Let me clarify in saying you SHOULD be able to hear your headphones fine one your phone, but some phones just suck.

Software isn't going to help drive headphones any better. You're limited to the phone's capability/power output/circuitry etc. You can make music LOOOUDDERRRR....and probably with decent results, but what does that mean?

If the best amp you've heard is the MK2.... you should probably try other amps out at a meet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InspectrButters*
> 
> Heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop has a couple of the HiFiMan cans for sale.
> 
> HE-400 - 329.99+shipping (after 15 sold)
> 
> HE-500 - 579.99+shipping (after 10 sold)
> 
> I list the group buy price as they each sold out within hours of being posted last time. They had limited quantities and I assume it's the same this time around.


Man, great prices on those. Those are used prices. Excellent for new cans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Man, great prices on those. Those are used prices. Excellent for new cans.


I second that


----------



## Simca

Edited my previous post, please give that a read and let me know your opinion on that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Edited my previous post, please give that a read and let me know your opinion on that.


1. Be more respectful.
2. Yup as I said - I wouldn't personally drive a 600ohms headphone through a phone either - I should have made that more clear - I'm just stating that one could help DRIVE or give more volume to a headphone requiring more power vs an iPod for example or a stock android phone.
3. You're quite hypocritical: You tell people they don't read, yet you yourself can't read what I'm saying. At what point did I say the BEST AMP I have heard is the little dot? It sure is a great amp but not the best I've heard.
I did however say in terms of giving you FULLNESS IN SOUND - nothing comes close to my mini ZO2 amp. I'm 100% sure most of you will laugh and say: haha yeah right, like that little thing can compete with a big amp and give you a better sound. Well until you try it, then you'll understand it.
At meets I tried very, very expensive set of amps - In fact I sat down fro a full hour with the Sennheiser HDVD 800 with the HD700, HD800's and the Fostex TH900's
I ended up double amping with the ZO2 because it didn't give me this "fullness" of sound that I've become so used to hearing from my audio equipment.

The smart vector technology that comes with the ZO2 is hard to describe. It is like describing an amp and saying: This amp makes the sound cleaner.
No amp does that, but the sound it emits reminisces that word the best. So for the ZO2 - this FULLNESS of sound is something I absolutely love - I can't listen to any sort of audio, without it plugged in.
For someone that really doesn't need an amp, nor really has ever seen the point in using one (as I don't have headphones that need to be driven or anything of that sort) the ZO2 is and will be the ONLY amp that I use to listen to music.
If that involves double amping - then so be it.

So when I alluded back to the little dot, that's where I was coming from. I'm not saying it is the best amp (although it is an extremely nice amp, especially for the price) - but it is one of those amps that made me think twice about buying an amp for my setup -even though it would be totally OTT, because it is completely useless for my setup as it is.
And yes I know tube amps have a slight WARM feel to them, a slight curve and less sharp sound than your regular amps - because of this taming of the sound and "rounding" it made the sound: different.
My ZO2, as said above, makes the sound different in another way. Paring those two up was an incredible combo.
Little dot + ZO2 -> Modded D2K's = I was amazed.

EDIT:
HTC 4yrs ago - doesn't quite make my point of certain android devices.
That was 4yrs ago - and on a HTC.

The sensation was an absolutely dreadful phone - no idea why you ever bought that. My friend had it and my god - so many problems.
Nothing to do with audio, just my honest opinion on it.
Speaking about audio though - they weren't dev'ed on by many for their audio qualities.
Look up voodoo sound - you might educate yourself on what it did and how it was developed.


----------



## Simca

1) I never said the MK2 was the best amp you've listened to. I said IF the MK2 was the best amp you've listened to. What was that about reading again?

2) "Double amping" with your ZO2 make it act as a preamp, not a double amp. I'm not sure why that would make it sound better, cleaner, fuller, but more power to you.

3) IDK what you're saying with "EDIT: HTC 4yrs ago - doesn't quite make my point of certain android devices. That was 4yrs ago - and on a HTC."

It's an Android device. At the time the HTC Incredible was an amazing phone. The HTC Sensation was a top of the line phone when it was released. The only other phone I was thinking of purchasing at the time was the Galaxy S2. The HTC Sensation had a higher res screen, looked better, was newer and larger and ultimately I ended up getting that over the S2. The HTC Sensation has had amazing developer support with custom roms. Only problem I had with the HTC Sensation was that the battery died after 2 years and was replaced for 5 dollars.

What problems did your friend have with his?

You gotta' give a little more when you say a phone was bad, had lots of problems and that's your "honest opinion on it." It's like me saying the ZO2 is an absolutely dreadful amp, completely useless with multiple faults "that's my honest opinion on it" - Source, through a friend.

[EDIT]

In addition, the ZO2 gives you a fuller sound because it's basically a huge EQ giving you much more bass and modifies certain frequencies to bring instruments out more.


----------



## Truedeal

Just got some very cheap headphones because it includes a 1/4 "adapter" which I need and it is 10 dollars. ( and I finally used up my gift card funds )

Cheaper than getting the 1/4 adapter (almost) so why not. 2 dollars plus 6 in shipping.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Just got some very cheap headphones because it includes a 1/4 "adapter" which I need and it is 10 dollars. ( and I finally used up my gift card funds )
> 
> Cheaper than getting the 1/4 adapter (almost) so why not. 2 dollars plus 6 in shipping.


You can get those for like $2 at guitar center.

I'm really tempted by the HE-400 on massdrop. There was a deal for HD650 for $280 direction from Sennheiser earlier this morning, but it was dead within a couple hours. Unintended coupon stacking


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> believe me - driving any headphone was made possible via certain apps (ie boeffla sound) - you have to try it to believe it, no matter how "versed" you think you might be on Android.
> Back on the GS1 - I had to use an amp to drive my D2K's - but then when I got voodoo sound on it, completely got rid of the amp.
> 
> I now use the ZO2 amp with my GS3 and don't use the amp functionalities on my phone, because I really love the texture to the sound the ZO2 provides, unlike a lot of amps I've tried (be it big tube amps or mini fiio amps) none of them have provided this "fullness" to the sound.
> The closest that I've gotten to getting a nice "fuller sound" was via the Little Dot MK2 - paired with some modded D2K's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> If a phones hardware lacks the ability to supply sufficient power for certain headphones how does a piece of software overcome this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. Be more respectful.
> 2. Yup as I said - I wouldn't personally drive a 600ohms headphone through a phone either - I should have made that more clear - I'm just stating that one could help DRIVE or give more volume to a headphone requiring more power vs an iPod for example or a stock android phone.
> 3. You're quite hypocritical: You tell people they don't read, yet you yourself can't read what I'm saying. At what point did I say the BEST AMP I have heard is the little dot? It sure is a great amp but not the best I've heard.
> I did however say in terms of giving you FULLNESS IN SOUND - nothing comes close to my mini ZO2 amp. I'm 100% sure most of you will laugh and say: haha yeah right, like that little thing can compete with a big amp and give you a better sound. Well until you try it, then you'll understand it.
> At meets I tried very, very expensive set of amps - In fact I sat down fro a full hour with the Sennheiser HDVD 800 with the HD700, HD800's and the Fostex TH900's
> I ended up double amping with the ZO2 because it didn't give me this "fullness" of sound that I've become so used to hearing from my audio equipment.
> 
> The smart vector technology that comes with the ZO2 is hard to describe. It is like describing an amp and saying: This amp makes the sound cleaner.
> No amp does that, but the sound it emits reminisces that word the best. So for the ZO2 - this FULLNESS of sound is something I absolutely love - I can't listen to any sort of audio, without it plugged in.
> For someone that really doesn't need an amp, nor really has ever seen the point in using one (as I don't have headphones that need to be driven or anything of that sort) the ZO2 is and will be the ONLY amp that I use to listen to music.
> If that involves double amping - then so be it.
> 
> So when I alluded back to the little dot, that's where I was coming from. I'm not saying it is the best amp (although it is an extremely nice amp, especially for the price) - but it is one of those amps that made me think twice about buying an amp for my setup -even though it would be totally OTT, because it is completely useless for my setup as it is.
> And yes I know tube amps have a slight WARM feel to them, a slight curve and less sharp sound than your regular amps - because of this taming of the sound and "rounding" it made the sound: different.
> My ZO2, as said above, makes the sound different in another way. Paring those two up was an incredible combo.
> Little dot + ZO2 -> Modded D2K's = I was amazed.
> 
> EDIT:
> HTC 4yrs ago - doesn't quite make my point of certain android devices.
> That was 4yrs ago - and on a HTC.
> 
> The sensation was an absolutely dreadful phone - no idea why you ever bought that. My friend had it and my god - so many problems.
> Nothing to do with audio, just my honest opinion on it.
> Speaking about audio though - they weren't dev'ed on by many for their audio qualities.
> Look up voodoo sound - you might educate yourself on what it did and how it was developed.


Dubbed, she's right.

And idk why, but it's been confirmed that your definition of 'drive' is different from everyone else's.

Also, Voodoo sound devs have stated before that they work with what they have to try and extract the best audio from the hardware provided. Which means eliminating interference when possible and other things.

OCing CPUs and 'OCing' an audio chip shouldn't ever be compared, either.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you know of the Audio forum have any sort of terminology article? If not, I can write one up over the weekend. I've noticed that a lot of confusion or points of disagreements come from people meaning different things for the same terms.


----------



## pez

Yes, and drive, and volume should be clearly ascertained as NOT synonymous.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, and drive, and volume should be clearly ascertained as NOT synonymous.


It's like in games, you can run a title with a computer but not necessarily push it to max settings at a great framerate


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, and drive, and volume should be clearly ascertained as NOT synonymous.


I know they are different - just my point I was making didn't quite get the grasp of some of you.
Others, got it.

S3/S1 + voodoo sound (for example) > iPod / iPhone / HTC - if you want more output and more drive - either/or.

None of the phone, without an amp should realistically be used with high impedance headphones - if you got high ohms headphones, get an amp so that you can drive them properly. Simple as that.
You can't change certain aspects, as said before, but you can tweak them MORE and thus make it more CAPABLE on an android device (that isn't 4yrs old) and that HAS an app or tool within it, that ENABLES IT certain low-level hardware control.

If you can't grasp the idea still - got to XDA (there is many threads - some with audio measurements even) of what certain apps can do to your enabled devices.
Capish?

I very much understand a lot of the lingo around audio - and more so know the difference between driving capabilities, max volume, impedance/resistance and certain metal characteristics that make certain audio equipment have a better signal. Despite a member here slamming me, in saying I don't (quite disrespectfully too) - I do, you just have absolutely no clue about certain android devices out there - and in your disbelief of what I've said, thought certain things are completely impossible. No matter how much of an "experienced" user you are on SOME android devices. I rest my case.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know they are different - just my point I was making didn't quite get the grasp of some of you.
> Others, got it.
> 
> S3/S1 + voodoo sound (for example) > iPod / iPhone / HTC - if you want more output and more drive - either/or.
> 
> None of the phone, without an amp should realistically be used with high impedance headphones - if you got high ohms headphones, get an amp so that you can drive them properly. Simple as that.
> You can't change certain aspects, as said before, but you can tweak them MORE and thus make it more CAPABLE on an android device (that isn't 4yrs old) and that HAS an app or tool within it, that ENABLES IT certain low-level hardware control.
> 
> If you can't grasp the idea still - got to XDA (there is many threads - some with audio measurements even) of what certain apps can do to your enabled devices.
> Capish?
> 
> I very much understand a lot of the lingo around audio - and more so know the difference between driving capabilities, max volume, impedance/resistance and certain metal characteristics that make certain audio equipment have a better signal. Despite two members here slamming me, in saying I don't - I do, you just have absolutely no clue about certain android devices out there - and in your disbelief of what I've said, thought certain things are completely impossible. No matter how much of an "experienced" user you are on SOME android devices. I rest my case.


What I gathered from your discussion with Simca was that certain apps are able to software unlock or tweak certain audio related hardware elements inside newer Android phones to either make the audio sound better or louder. Is that an accurate understanding?


----------



## phillyd

By no means inclusive but it's a great start:
http://www.head-fi.org/a/glossary-of-terms


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What I gathered from your discussion with Simca was that certain apps are able to software unlock or tweak certain audio related hardware elements inside newer Android phones to either make the audio sound better or louder. Is that an accurate understanding?


absolutely correct.
And not newer - just specific ones - my S1 had these functionalities


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> By no means inclusive but it's a great start:
> http://www.head-fi.org/a/glossary-of-terms


Cool thanks! I will work on whipping up an OCN version and see if I can get it stickied.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I know they are different - just my point I was making didn't quite get the grasp of some of you.
> Others, got it.
> 
> S3/S1 + voodoo sound (for example) > iPod / iPhone / HTC - if you want more output and more drive - either/or.
> 
> None of the phone, without an amp should realistically be used with high impedance headphones - if you got high ohms headphones, get an amp so that you can drive them properly. Simple as that.
> You can't change certain aspects, as said before, but you can tweak them MORE and thus make it more CAPABLE on an android device (that isn't 4yrs old) and that HAS an app or tool within it, that ENABLES IT certain low-level hardware control.
> 
> If you can't grasp the idea still - got to XDA (there is many threads - some with audio measurements even) of what certain apps can do to your enabled devices.
> Capish?
> 
> I very much understand a lot of the lingo around audio - and more so know the difference between driving capabilities, max volume, impedance/resistance and certain metal characteristics that make certain audio equipment have a better signal. Despite a member here slamming me, in saying I don't (quite disrespectfully too) - I do, you just have absolutely no clue about certain android devices out there - and in your disbelief of what I've said, thought certain things are completely impossible. No matter how much of an "experienced" user you are on SOME android devices. I rest my case.


You automatically make assumptions that I've never used the phones you're talking about.

Also, what you're describing is the equivalent of Rockbox for iPods. I'm not just talking to disagree with you. I have read the articles about Voodoo and while I'm new to posting on xda. I've been a reader for as long as I've been a member in this forum.

Not everyone is out to get you, but not everyone is going to be nice about it. Telling us to 'read xda' continuously is not going to reveal magic behind hidden doors. As much as some would like to believe, audio is not smoke and mirrors.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Voodoo Sound*
> 
> Low level driver and Android application that tunes your Smartphone hardware configuration to brings you the highest audio quality.
> Carefully designed, written using state-of the art original methods and optimized by a measurement-driven methodology.
> 
> Voodoo Sound is compatible only with a limited set of devices capable of audiophile-quality music playing.


I want to translate this into layman's terms.

"Low-level driver and Android application that tunes your Smartphone hardware configuration to brings you the highest audio quality.":

Translates to:

Software. It is a fancy way to say "we modified the kernel (i.e. low-level code) of certain audio chips in select phones (mostly, if not only, Wolfson chips)." "These are *software* enhancements that affect hardware." "These 'enhancements' are what we believe to be of better quality than the audio chip/DAC in its' stock' state."

'Highest audio quality' is subjective in their case because it's enhancements they did based off what other people did. Again, I don't do this to just talk. I want you to fully understand what I am saying.

All that being said, it is a fancy preset 'EQ'. It is quite literally the same concept of the 'Beats' software on HTC phones. It is quite literally the same concept of Rockbox software on older iPods. It is quite literally the same concept of finding a good EQ app on the play store, a software-based 'LOUDER' software (which I will add Voodoo makes a similar app like it), you personally tweaking it, and making the claim it will give 'the highest audio quality' from your phone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I want to translate this into layman's terms.
> 
> "Low-level driver and Android application that tunes your Smartphone hardware configuration to brings you the highest audio quality.":
> 
> Translates to:
> 
> Software. It is a fancy way to say "we modified the kernel (i.e. low-level code) of certain audio chips in select phones (mostly, if not only, Wolfson chips)." "These are *software* enhancements that affect hardware." "These 'enhancements' are what we believe to be of better quality than the audio chip/DAC in its' stock' state."
> 
> 'Highest audio quality' is subjective in their case because it's enhancements they did based off what other people did. Again, I don't do this to just talk. I want you to fully understand what I am saying.
> 
> All that being said, it is a fancy preset 'EQ'. It is quite literally the same concept of the 'Beats' software on HTC phones. It is quite literally the same concept of Rockbox software on older iPods. It is quite literally the same concept of finding a good EQ app on the play store, a software-based 'LOUDER' software (which I will add Voodoo makes a similar app like it), you personally tweaking it, and making the claim it will give 'the highest audio quality' from your phone.


No it isn't what you're making it out to be.
Have you ever tried it?
The beats software works somewhat differently and horribly.

I suggest you do a bit more research on the subject before making statements like those.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No it isn't what you're making it out to be.
> Have you ever tried it?
> The beats software works somewhat differently and horribly.
> 
> I suggest you do a bit more research on the subject before making statements like those.


What you continuously fail to realize is I'm not 'making it out to be' anything. I am explaining to you verbatim in layman's terms what that statement from Voodoo Project's website means. I know that Beats does what is understandably and agreeably bad, but the concept is still the same. The Beats software controls/manipulates the audio chip/DAC at a low-level to alter and 'perfect' the sound in the opinion of the Beats' engineers. I honestly don't know how I can explain it any further than that.

And I have used it.

I want you to look up what low-level programming/coding is, how it pertains to kernels, and how kernels directly relate to how an OS in any form (Windows, Android, Linux...anything) behaves. Once you understand that concept, you will realize what I mean. Outside of that, there's nothing more I can really say. You simply do not understand.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What you continuously fail to realize is I'm not 'making it out to be' anything. I am explaining to you verbatim in layman's terms what that statement from Voodoo Project's website means. I know that Beats does what is understandably and agreeably bad, but the concept is still the same. The Beats software controls/manipulates the audio chip/DAC at a low-level to alter and 'perfect' the sound in the opinion of the Beats' engineers. I honestly don't know how I can explain it any further than that.
> 
> And I have used it.
> 
> I want you to look up what low-level programming/coding is, how it pertains to kernels, and how kernels directly relate to how an OS in any form (Windows, Android, Linux...anything) behaves. Once you understand that concept, you will realize what I mean. Outside of that, there's nothing more I can really say. You simply do not understand.


Sigh - keep spreading misinformed posts...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sigh - keep spreading misinformed posts...


You have literally done nothing to disprove what I am saying. I am literally giving you factual statements. The only source I can give you is the definitions of 'kernels' and how they work. I mean, if I'm so wrong, please feel free to reach out and prove it me with facts.

If anything, you are spreading objective opinions as facts. Just be lucky I'm not as jolly as Simca.


----------



## d-block

Got my Beyer T1s in this week. Haven't had time to do a complete burn in but so far I am absolutely loving it. Running paired with Schiit Valhalla, and an O2 DAC.


----------



## Tman5293

Wow this thread exploded today...........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cool thanks! I will work on *whipping* up an OCN version and see if I can get it stickied.






Sorry, I couldn't resist!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Got my Beyer T1s in this week. Haven't had time to do a complete burn in but so far I am absolutely loving it. Running paired with Schiit Valhalla, and an O2 DAC.


Thats a great pick up!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Got my Beyer T1s in this week. Haven't had time to do a complete burn in but so far I am absolutely loving it. Running paired with Schiit Valhalla, and an O2 DAC.


Every time I see those headphones I want to lick the cups.

Sorry, I'm a little not of my own mind at the moment. I was going to comment on some posts that happened after I left yesterday, but I'll hold off until I'm in the right presence of mind.


----------



## IBooNI

Would like some input on what some of you would do in my position. Currently have an hd650 being run non amped through an ipad or through my xonar essence st. Was on the lookout to purchase a bottlehead crack headphone amp, but found a deal on some hifiman he500s for not much more. Should I grab the he 500s and purchase an amp later? Maybe keep the one I like and sell the other?

One issue it seems is that I believe that each are better paired with different type of amps, the hd 650s with tube amps and the he 500s with solid state amps.

Are the he500s a step up from the hd 650s? How do they compare?

Another thing I am considering is that I have not found a good price on the bottlehead crack amp, and won't have problems finding it for the price I have seen so far, opposed to it most likely being difficult to find this same price for the he 500s.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Every time I see those headphones I want to lick the cups.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a little not of my own mind at the moment. I was going to comment on some posts that happened after I left yesterday, but I'll hold off until I'm in the right presence of mind.


Happens to the best of us.







I haven't been this happy with a toy I'v purchased in some time.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Would like some input on what some of you would do in my position. Currently have an hd650 being run non amped through an ipad or through my xonar essence st. Was on the lookout to purchase a bottlehead crack headphone amp, but found a deal on some hifiman he500s for not much more. Should I grab the he 500s and purchase an amp later? Maybe keep the one I like and sell the other?
> 
> One issue it seems is that I believe that each are better paired with different type of amps, the hd 650s with tube amps and the he 500s with solid state amps.
> 
> Are the he500s a step up from the hd 650s? How do they compare?
> 
> Another thing I am considering is that I have not found a good price on the bottlehead crack amp, and won't have problems finding it for the price I have seen so far, opposed to it most likely being difficult to find this same price for the he 500s.


You need an amp and a proper DAC.


----------



## Alex132

Ugh, my mic is dying... should I just get a condenser for $80


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Would like some input on what some of you would do in my position. Currently have an hd650 being run non amped through an ipad or through my xonar essence st. Was on the lookout to purchase a bottlehead crack headphone amp, but found a deal on some hifiman he500s for not much more. Should I grab the he 500s and purchase an amp later? Maybe keep the one I like and sell the other?
> 
> One issue it seems is that I believe that each are better paired with different type of amps, the hd 650s with tube amps and the he 500s with solid state amps.
> 
> Are the he500s a step up from the hd 650s? How do they compare?
> 
> Another thing I am considering is that I have not found a good price on the bottlehead crack amp, and won't have problems finding it for the price I have seen so far, opposed to it most likely being difficult to find this same price for the he 500s.


How do you like the sound of the HD 650? What would you change about it? Answering that could possibly let others know what an amp could do for them, or give them an idea I'd you might like the HE-500 more. If so you could even sell the 650s and replace them with an amp for the HE-500.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Going from the HD650 to the HE500 is a pretty big difference if the HE500 sounds similar to the HE400 did.


----------



## Simca

Don't get a planar without an amp. You'd be better getting an amp for your hd650. You're not even being the most out of your current headphone. The he500 likes tubes so don't worry about that.


----------



## IBooNI

Well i will list the things I wish were better on my hd 650s. I wish I could hear the background sounds a little better, I was expecting to be able to pick out each instrument a little more clearly. Also, I wish the bass extended a little lower, I will play one song with good bass and another song that seems like it has lower bass frequencies will sound anemic in bass. I think/hope this would be solved with a proper amp, but if the he 500s are a decent jump up, I would rather get those and build around that in the future. I think the deal for the he500s is gone now though and I didn't jump on it quickly enough.


----------



## Simca

Yes, the HE500s are better, but you seriously need an amp and a DAC dude. A lot of the issues you're having can be solved with that rather than a new headphone. If you buy the HE-500s, you'll have a better headphone, but you'll still not be able to hear the background sounds better, you'll get slightly better bass, but nowhere near what you want to hear (The HE-500s bass is good, but not a huge leap better than the HD650s, you'll need a bassier headphone for that..and an amp can really improve bass).

So really, you should start by getting yourself a DAC man.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

If you are lacking bass and clarity with the HD650s, you are doing something wrong. If you are in a slump with the 650s, then the HE-500s are gonna sound like crap.

Unlike simca though I say you need an amp first. The DAC on the asus ST is ok for the moment and it has RCA out for you to connect an amp to.


----------



## RallyMaster

Or...if you don't like your HD650, you can always sell (give?) it to me.


----------



## IBooNI

Its not that I dont like them, I was just listing the things I wish were better, which I believe may be solved by an amp. The thing is I want to build towards a good set up with components that match well with the headphones. Now if I was going to do this I wanted to see how much of a step up the he 500s were, as if they were decently better, I would rather work towards components for that, because it appears you need to find an amp to match to specific headphones opposed to a one size fits all set up. I never stated I was not going to get an amp, I was asking about a deal on headphones which seemed like would be hard to find again, vs getting an amp which the prices do not seem to be lowering at all. I think I made the wrong choice in waiting, as the deal on the he 500s is up.

To break it down, I wanted to start with the highest tier headphones in my price range and build around that. Originally I wanted to purchase the he400s, but they did not have them where I am currently located so I purchased the hd 650s. Then I found a deal on the he 500s and considering I wanted the he 400s originally I really wanted them. I came across the deal while looking for deals for the amp I want, the bottlehead crack amp. I hear that you should build towards your dream set up as you will save money in the long run. For example, going with mid tier headphones+ amp, then deciding later down the road you want a higher tier headphone and amp to match that. I see the he 500s compared to some of the flagship headphones, though it loses slightly in most reviews the idea that they are even compared to some 1K plus headphones intrigued me.


----------



## Simca

Problem with what you're trying to do is that you're not realizing that after spending money on the HE-500s, you're then gonna have to put down the price of the HE-500s again on an amp that will do them justice and then more money for tubes.

So what you're not seeing is that to buy your Bottlehead Crack and dac which could cost you anywhere from 400-600 vs. Spending an extra 270+ for the HE500s and then another 500-750 for the amp and another 200 for the tubes and more for a DAC..so you're looking at a 400-600 dollar upgrade vs a 1250+ dollar upgrade.

Just how long will it take you to save that amount up? Unless you're seriously into audio, most people give up on that when they drop the money down and aren't totally blown away by the upgrade. Most would say it's NOT worth the upgrade unless you're heavy into audio. Your HD650s are a great headphone, but you're not pairing them with anything.


----------



## bumblebee1980

for Pez and Dubbed


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Problem with what you're trying to do is that you're not realizing that after spending money on the HE-500s, you're then gonna have to put down the price of the HE-500s again on an amp that will do them justice and then more money for tubes.
> 
> So what you're not seeing is that to buy your Bottlehead Crack and dac which could cost you anywhere from 400-600 vs. Spending an extra 270+ for the HE500s and then another 500-750 for the amp and another 200 for the tubes and more for a DAC..so you're looking at a 400-600 dollar upgrade vs a 1250+ dollar upgrade.
> 
> Just how long will it take you to save that amount up? Unless you're seriously into audio, most people give up on that when they drop the money down and aren't totally blown away by the upgrade. Most would say it's NOT worth the upgrade unless you're heavy into audio. Your HD650s are a great headphone, but you're not pairing them with anything.


Well, if the he 500s were a decent jump up, I was willing to part with the hd 650s. From what I have read most people seem to think the dac in my soundcard is decent and that just an amp would be fine, that getting another dac would net me minimal gains. That was what I was trying to figure out, how much of a jump if the he 500s, and form what I have read people say it is a 'tier' up compared to hd 650s. So as of right now, I was thinking hd 650 + amp, or get he 500s sell the hd 650s and put that towards an amp. I would use the soundcard Dac for the time being.


----------



## Simca

You can always sell everything later, so you're mostly out shipping if you buy used.

I gave you my opinion, you can decide from here. I'm not pushing you in any direction.

I don't see the purpose of upgrading when you don't even know what you have sounds like.

Either go to a meet and hear both the HD650s and HE-500s in full glory or do whatever you want.


----------



## foreign03

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Well, if the he 500s were a decent jump up, I was willing to part with the hd 650s. From what I have read most people seem to think the dac in my soundcard is decent and that just an amp would be fine, that getting another dac would net me minimal gains. That was what I was trying to figure out, how much of a jump if the he 500s, and form what I have read people say it is a 'tier' up compared to hd 650s. So as of right now, I was thinking hd 650 + amp, or get he 500s sell the hd 650s and put that towards an amp. I would use the soundcard Dac for the time being.


I've got the stx asus and the hd650's to be honest I don't like the sound through the stx paired with the hd650's that much. So I bought the bitfrost uber dac and woo audio wa6. There is quite a big difference the bass has nice punch to it and the soundstage had widened and the mids well they are just fantastic. I still use the stx for my pc360 for gaming but it just doesn't do the hd650's justice and even though the volume levels are there it just makes them sound boring and the bass is lacking. Buy a better amp at least and you will enjoy the senns a lot more. I had a few people telling me that the stx would amplify the hd650's and drive them properly but truth be told from my experience it just doesn't.


----------



## IBooNI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foreign03*
> 
> I've got the stx asus and the hd650's to be honest I don't like the sound through the stx paired with the hd650's that much. So I bought the bitfrost uber dac and woo audio wa6. There is quite a big difference the bass has nice punch to it and the soundstage had widened and the mids well they are just fantastic. I still use the stx for my pc360 for gaming but it just doesn't do the hd650's justice and even though the volume levels are there it just makes them sound boring and the bass is lacking. Buy a better amp at least and you will enjoy the senns a lot more. I had a few people telling me that the stx would amplify the hd650's and drive them properly but truth be told from my experience it just doesn't.


Yes, my setup was not originally geared towards headphones. It purchased the card to pair with some m audio speakers, and the headphone amp was just a plus to pair with my shure srh 840s. Now the sound card drives those easily and I ended up purchasing my headphones so I can listen to music/movies/game and not wake anyone up. I do like the headphones, it just seemed like the he 500s were never even on the radar for me but I saw them in the 500 dollar range new which is suppose to be a good deal for them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Well, if the he 500s were a decent jump up, I was willing to part with the hd 650s. From what I have read most people seem to think the dac in my soundcard is decent and that just an amp would be fine, that getting another dac would net me minimal gains. That was what I was trying to figure out, how much of a jump if the he 500s, and form what I have read people say it is a 'tier' up compared to hd 650s. So as of right now, I was thinking hd 650 + amp, or get he 500s sell the hd 650s and put that towards an amp. I would use the soundcard Dac for the time being.


No no no. Your sound card is decent enough to last for a little while. You still need a DAC, but I would just get an amp first instead. Any decent DAC will curb stomp the ST/STX.

Unless you have a surefire way to get decent HE-500s for sub 500 bucks, I would stick to an amp and dac. If you are thinking about upgrading your headphones down the road, I would also stay away from OTL amps.


----------



## jjsoviet

All this talk about upgrades has got me thinking: should I decide to upgrade my HD600 to something like, say, an HD800 or T1 would my Asgard 2 + Bifrost combo be enough to drive them? It's already plenty good for my existing Senns but it would be better if my setup is scalable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> for Pez and Dubbed


lmao


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> for Pez and Dubbed


Lol I can't even...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> All this talk about upgrades has got me thinking: should I decide to upgrade my HD600 to something like, say, an HD800 or T1 would my Asgard 2 + Bifrost combo be enough to drive them? It's already plenty good for my existing Senns but it would be better if my setup is scalable.


Well I would say that you might want to look at LCD2s instead.

Why are you using your t1 BTW? It is practically useless. The tube stage is on the DAC and since you are already using a dac, your T1 is actually probably lowering your sound quality.

And your schiit stuff is fine. While I highly suggest you sell it off and get something better, it still should be able to drive LCD2s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think the HiFiMAN HE-500 is a better headphone but I can tell you definitively the Sennheiser HD600/HD650 series scale really well with digital-analog-converters and headphone amplifiers so I would probably put some money into that before buying a new headphone.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I would say that you might want to look at LCD2s instead.
> 
> Why are you using your t1 BTW? It is practically useless. The tube stage is on the DAC and since you are already using a dac, your T1 is actually probably lowering your sound quality.
> 
> And your schiit stuff is fine. While I highly suggest you sell it off and get something better, it still should be able to drive LCD2s.


I was referring to the Beyer T1's, silly









Thanks for the LCD-2 suggestion, but hot damn the prices on those are too much for me. Around 1k would be my absolute maximum for a top-tier headphone.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was referring to the Beyer T1's, silly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the LCD-2 suggestion, but hot damn the prices on those are too much for me. Around 1k would be my absolute maximum for a top-tier headphone.


try the second hand market. Audeze LCD-2 pop up quite a bit. I sold mine recently.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audeze LCD-2 pop up quite a bit. I sold mine recently.


Why is that bumblebee? you heard the new audeze line already? in other words, upgrade itch


----------



## foreign03

Listening to the hd650'd on just theasus stx gets me bored in about 5 mins. However through the bitfrost and wa6 I can listen for hours and in fact I need to keep an eye on the time so I get carried away lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Why is that bumblebee? you heard the new audeze line already? in other words, upgrade itch


I did get a chance to listen to the new Audeze LCD-X and XC. I decided I liked the Audeze LCD-3 a little bit more so I bought it. the Audeze LCD-2 is really good value.


----------



## pez

Yeah, unamped, the HD 650s can sound a bit thin and lacking. Even through my setup they get some warmth and body to them.


----------



## Arizonian

Hi guys,

We've got an nominations thread going on in the › Overclock.net Related News and Information sections. Please feel free to go and vote your favorites.

*[Nominations] The Most Helpful People on OC.net*


----------



## bumblebee1980

vote OC'ing Noob or forever be haunted by low performance sound cards.

that's what hell is.. it's made by Realtek.


----------



## pez

I second that notion, TBH. I've got a few others in mind, too.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> vote OC'ing Noob or forever be haunted by low performance sound cards.
> 
> that's what hell is.. it's made by Realtek.


I voted for OC'ing Noob as well. He deserves it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to nominate simca, she's the reason that audio exists on ocn


----------



## bumblebee1980

OC'ing Noob will win. an underdog that gets this much love can't lose. just remember the little people you stepped over when you get to the top


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> OC'ing Noob will win. an underdog that gets this much love can't lose. just remember the little people you stepped over when you get to the top


I woudl nominate myself for all the OC / benches I've done for people on OCN - but I'm guessing that's against the rules lol.

edit done:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1444861/nominations-the-most-helpful-people-on-oc-net/70#post_21260503


----------



## bumblebee1980

a Youtube sensation isn't enough?









*waves a Totally Dubbed foam finger*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> a Youtube sensation isn't enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *waves a Totally Dubbed foam finger*


haha - it never is enough


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thanks for the consideration guys, though I hardly think I qualify.







Almost done with my first draft of terms. I will post either tonight or tomorrow morning the first draft for you guys to mercilessly make fun of.


----------



## jellybeans69

While waiting for my speakers to arrive little change in my setup

DT770 80 -> Marantz PM7000 -> Fiio E10 through AUX , treble / bass control really helps depending on what i'm listening to.


----------



## Valgaur

So... I forgot to mention im a bencher and i happen to have this sound card from my Rampage Extreme









http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=3441


----------



## pez

Traded in my iPhone 5 for the Note 3 today and so far I am not disappointed. 13 more days to decide if that's the case, though. The sound coming out of this thing is some serious stuff.


----------



## Simca

Nice man, welcome to Android, glad you got a boombox. Did you get the appropriate accessories for the Note 3? Gold chain with a 12" clock dangling on the chain?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Traded in my iPhone 5 for the Note 3 today and so far I am not disappointed. 13 more days to decide if that's the case, though. The sound coming out of this thing is some serious stuff.


I would have gone for the Nexus 5 if switching to Android for the first time. Vanilla Android goodness, great performance, very cheap for the features it has.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice man, welcome to Android, glad you got a boombox. Did you get the appropriate accessories for the Note 3? Gold chain with a 12" clock dangling on the chain?


Lol, even though gold goes nicely with my complexion, it's not usually my thing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I would have gone for the Nexus 5 if switching to Android for the first time. Vanilla Android goodness, great performance, very cheap for the features it has.


No, definitely not my first foray into Android. More like 8th...I think? And I like the Nexus 5, but I happen to have the one carrier that's too stubborn to support it, but oh well. It was an even trade for me (had to pay tax + activation).

My list/history of Android:
HTC G1
HTC Inspire 4G
Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (boy, do I miss the AT&T days)
Samsung Galaxy Nexus
Motorola Razr M
Nexus 4 (GFs)
Nexus 7 (2012)
Samsung Galaxy S3
Nexus 10
Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (GFs)
Samsung Galxy Note 3 (current...for now







)

So a little more than 8, but phones and tabs are my thing. And that excludes the 5 or so iOS devices I('ve) own(ed). Also, fun fact--only two of those phones have been bought at a subsidized price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, even though gold goes nicely with my complexion, it's not usually my thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> No, definitely not my first foray into Android. More like 8th...I think? And I like the Nexus 5, but I happen to have the one carrier that's too stubborn to support it, but oh well. It was an even trade for me (had to pay tax + activation).
> 
> My list/history of Android:
> HTC G1
> HTC Inspire 4G
> Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket (boy, do I miss the AT&T days)
> Samsung Galaxy Nexus
> Motorola Razr M
> Nexus 4 (GFs)
> Nexus 7 (2012)
> Samsung Galaxy S3
> Nexus 10
> Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (GFs)
> Samsung Galxy Note 3 (current...for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So a little more than 8, but phones and tabs are my thing. And that excludes the 5 or so iOS devices I('ve) own(ed). Also, fun fact--only two of those phones have been bought at a subsidized price.


how's the sound on the note3?
Wolfson chip?


----------



## jjsoviet

My bad then









It's sad that you're in Verizon, aka that one company that managed to mar the Nexus brand image with its atrocious version of the Galaxy Nexus. Google was like, "never again!" after that horrible event.


----------



## pez

Sounds great to my ears. Just using the TF10s for now. I don't have the 5 for direct comparison, but I think I'd be hard pressed to tell a difference. Still...it's not fair for me to compare them.

Trying to determine the DAC in the Note 3 for VZW. Still reading through a thread on Head-fi. Seems the LG G2 managed to snag the Wolfson chip, although sporting the Snapdragon 800 chip.

EDIT:

After a good amount of reading, the US variants seem to have the standard Qualcomm SoC DAC, while the international variants contain a Yamaha DAC. However, most people are reporting that their Note 3s (regardless of version) sound better than the Wolfson devices by a good margin. Of course that's all subjective until you try it for yourself







.

I would like to make three notes:

-Audio through USB DAC is working like a charm. Out of the box functionality...way to go Samsung







.
-Whereas my iPhone 5 created a lot of (cellular) interference with my Magnum, the Note 3 does not...at all. Even the headphone output is clean.
-TouchWiz as of Android 4.3 is much less intrusive and a lot more customizable than the S3 every was. Very welcome additions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> My bad then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad that you're in Verizon, aka that one company that managed to mar the Nexus brand image with its atrocious version of the Galaxy Nexus. Google was like, "never again!" after that horrible event.


Oh trust me. If anyone knows that battle too well, it's me. I went into VZW/Gnex expecting it to be the ultimate AT&T killer. I found out quite the opposite. However, after I gave VZW all the patience I could, I finally rooted the phone. Great device after that







.


----------



## Simca

I think most DACs in phones these days are relatively the same. IDK. They sound decent enough to where I don't need an MP3 Player and FLAC support is amazing.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks for the consideration guys, though I hardly think I qualify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Almost done with my first draft of terms.* I will post either tonight or tomorrow morning the first draft for you guys to mercilessly make fun of.


That's exactly why you qualify. You are willing to go out of your way to make the audio forum a better and more informative place.


----------



## Simca

Plus, it's a popularity contest, not a who's really helpful contest.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think most DACs in phones these days are relatively the same. IDK. They sound decent enough to where I don't need an MP3 Player and FLAC support is amazing.


iPhone 4 DAC was superior to my HTC One's DAC. And the S3/S4 DAC.

Just from personal experience with my PX101s / earbuds and tons of time spent listening to them...

IMO I think the HTC One's problem with the DAC isn't really the DAC so much as the "Beat Audio"'s EQ when you turn it 'off'. It boosts the mids, and makes the highs and lows less prominent. So you have to do a lot of EQ'ing to get it flat again.


----------



## Simca

Wouldn't know cuz I've always rooted my phone to take that garbage off.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wouldn't know cuz I've always rooted my phone to take that garbage off.


Stock Android all day erry day

Speaking of, I want a darn Nexus 10 refresh now!


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Stock Android all day erry day
> 
> Speaking of, I want a darn Nexus 10 refresh now!


Speaking of stock android, just flashed AOSP 4.4 on my ATT S4..... man its nice!


----------



## RatPatrol01

I rooted my nexus 4 to unlock the LTE radio, but then removed it because it made the signal inconsistent(could never make up it's mind to connect to LTE or HSPA+), haven't really done anything else with root access yet, but that;s only because the nex 4 has no bloatware on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> iPhone 4 DAC was superior to my HTC One's DAC. And the S3/S4 DAC.
> 
> Just from personal experience with my PX101s / earbuds and tons of time spent listening to them...
> 
> IMO I think the HTC One's problem with the DAC isn't really the DAC so much as the "Beat Audio"'s EQ when you turn it 'off'. It boosts the mids, and makes the highs and lows less prominent. So you have to do a lot of EQ'ing to get it flat again.


The iPhone has a better NEUTRAL/FLAT response than any smartphone on the market - the ipod also shares the same audio characteristics.
However for personal listening I actually prefer the SGS1 - it has a warmer and a lightly V shaped signature, making it a fun source, rather than a boring and dull one.

The S3 is in the middle of the S1 and IP.
It has a slight warm tinge but is much more like the IP's flat response.

So far, nothing beats S1 with voodoo sound for me. Best smartphone listening experience I've ever heard.

If I had to rate it in order: From top (being the best IMO to worst)
S1 + voodoo sound
S3 + boeffla/scoobydoo sound/wolfson tweak
iPhone / iPod stock
S3 stock
S1 stock


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Speaking of stock android, just flashed AOSP 4.4 on my ATT S4..... man its nice!


I always put stock Android the minute I get my hands on any new device... Desire HD, Galaxy S II, even a couple of Kindle Fires.









Hopefully Android in general fixes the audio latency issues entirely so we'll have a slew of music creation apps. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is a very rough draft of the layout and selected terms. At first I was just going to list a lot of thing, but then that could get confusing really fast. I decided to go the route of organizing it relative to what is most commonly associated with the term. Some have tentative definitions. More will be added though if you see one that is not there, feel free to recommend it anyways. Please let me know what you guys think!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Amplifier
An amplifier is an electrical device for increasing the amplitude of electrical signals, used chiefly in sound reproduction. A headphone amplifier is an amplifier dedicated to driving headphones to their full audio capacity and can be largely separated into solid state, tube, and electrostatic.
Electrostatic -
Solid State -
Tube -
Drive -

DAC

DAP

Frequency Response
Treble -
Midrange -
Bass - Mid and Sub

Gain
The measure of the ability of an amplifier to increase the power or amplitude of a signal from the input to the output, by adding energy to the signal converted from some power supply. Generally speaking, gain is fairly ambiguous, but for audio usage it is generally referring to voltage gain.

Headphones
Electrostatic -
Dynamic -
Orthodynamic -
Efficiency -
XLR -

Sound Descriptions
Airy -
Balanced -
Bright/Dark -
Dynamic -
Liquid -
Lush -
Mellow -
Pace -
Sibilant -
Soundstage -
Texture -
Timbre -
Timing -
Warm/Cold -

IEM
This is an acronym for In Ear Monitors. They are basically speakers that you stick into your ear canals for a sealed off listening experience. IEM's are designed for portable usage and are therefore low gain and high efficiency.
Custom -

Impedance
Electrical impedance is the measure of opposition that a circuit presents to a current when a voltage is applied. As far as headphones are concerned, the higher the impedance the harder a headphone is to drive. This also means that portable devices are often unable to provide the needed voltage for a satisfactory listening experience.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

^looks promising.


----------



## Tiihokatti

It would be a good idea to add links to related articles which would reduce the writing load. Like:
DAC

And some love for gaming related audio wouldn't be bad:
HRTF/Binaural simulation
Sound localization
And so on...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think most DACs in phones these days are relatively the same. IDK. They sound decent enough to where I don't need an MP3 Player and FLAC support is amazing.


Yeah, after a bit more time of listening, I ended up preferring the Note 3's DAC over the Magnums. Headphone out + the amp of the Magnum sounded fantastic through the HD650...90% as good as my desktop setup.

Also, after some more listening, I'd have to conclude that it is very similarly neutral like iOS devices tend to be (iPad Mini for reference). Either way, it's a fantastic sounding phone.


----------



## phillyd

@Tjj226 Angel, You have expressed in the past that getting a subwoofer to sound good with speakers was difficult. You mentioned that you would have to tweak and tune things. I'm not wanting anyone to say whether or not you're right, but I want to know what you think making a sub fit a system involves. Is it mostly in picking the right sub? Putting it in the right place? Crossover level? EQ? What is the general process?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It would be a good idea to add links to related articles which would reduce the writing load. Like:
> DAC
> 
> And some love for gaming related audio wouldn't be bad:
> HRTF/Binaural simulation
> Sound localization
> And so on...


That is actually a great idea. I will play around with it and see how it works out.


----------



## Simca

I agree with tiihokatti (did I sleek that right?) you should link as much as you can to a Wikipedia source or other audio dictionary definition with even more in depth sources formulas etc. Not only does it save a ton of time but it also cleans up the thread. Some definitions should either be custom done or have a special definition like "drive". I also have to add and this is mostly for fun/looks. You could add the pronunciation like in dictionaries. Hahaha.

Alternatively you could link the scientific explanation and then in your article give a mundane short explanation.

That's how I'd do it if I were going to do it. I recently redid my Android app list in that formula and it's much more concise and organised now and you have a lot less clutter and reading to do. Also consider spoiler tagging definitions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree with tiihokatti (did I sleek that right?) you should link as much as you can to a Wikipedia source or other audio dictionary definition with even more in depth sources formulas etc. Not only does it save a ton of time but it also cleans up the thread. Some definitions should either be custom done or have a special definition like "drive". I also have to add and this is mostly for fun/looks. You could add the pronunciation like in dictionaries. Hahaha.
> 
> Alternatively you could link the scientific explanation and then in your article give a mundane short explanation.
> 
> That's how I'd do it if I were going to do it. I recently redid my Android app list in that formula and it's much more concise and organised now and you have a lot less clutter and reading to do. Also consider spoiler tagging definitions.


Awesome suggestions! What I was thinking of was having each general term or category a spoiler that expands into various explanations and terminology along with citation links but both yours and Tiihokatti ideas would result in cleaner and most likely better resources. What I could do now is have a short quoted explanation along with the source within the spoilers to encourage readers to further read up on the topic while giving those sources hits.







Do you know if nested spoilers are possible? If so, it can be made even cleaner I think. Also when you say pronunciations, do you mean writing out the syllable or is there a way to have a short audio clip read it?

+REP to both of you!


----------



## Simca

Pretty sure you can have spoilerinception.


----------



## hatrix216

I have a question about two different DACs...

I currently have a FiiO E17 and I have a friend who has an Audioengine D1.

He is more of a headphone user than I am. I can do without the added functionality of my DAC (such as the menu with EQ, etc.), seeing as I have an analog mixing console to EQ if I want, with more bands too.

I thought he'd have more use for the E17 than me with its built in controls, while the D1 is more simplistic. I'm not sure if there will really be any audible difference in sound quality, but I'd like to be able to use the RCA outputs much more than having to use an adapter with E17 to get a line out.

Anyone have experience with both these DACs ?

The DAC will be primarily used for audio production and DJing in Traktor Pro. USB connection to DAC, RCA outs to mixing console, control room out to studio monitors (and another output to my sub). Faders set to 0, control room knob adjusted as needed, gain on channel also adjusted as needed so it's about steady at 0dB.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I have a question about two different DACs...
> 
> I currently have a FiiO E17 and I have a friend who has an Audioengine D1.
> 
> He is more of a headphone user than I am. I can do without the added functionality of my DAC (such as the menu with EQ, etc.), seeing as I have an analog mixing console to EQ if I want, with more bands too.
> 
> I thought he'd have more use for the E17 than me with its built in controls, while the D1 is more simplistic. I'm not sure if there will really be any audible difference in sound quality, but I'd like to be able to use the RCA outputs much more than having to use an adapter with E17 to get a line out.
> 
> Anyone have experience with both these DACs ?
> 
> The DAC will be primarily used for audio production and DJing in Traktor Pro. USB connection to DAC, RCA outs to mixing console, control room out to studio monitors (and another output to my sub). Faders set to 0, control room knob adjusted as needed, gain on channel also adjusted as needed so it's about steady at 0dB.


why not try something like the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2?

I usually don't like bus powered integrated units and I have limited experience with it but I like it. a friend of mine just bought the Focusrite Scarlett 8i6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pretty sure you can have spoilerinception.


Cool... cool, cool, cool! An alternative is to have people on our very own OCN make write-ups that we can showcase through a general help guide, but I will get started on the structural organizing and linking pronto.


----------



## Crazy9000

If by spoiler inception you mean this, then yes


Spoiler: Click Me






Spoiler: No Me






Spoiler: really click here






Spoiler: actually I think this is a better spoiler






Spoiler: this is the last one






Spoiler: I didn't promise that






Spoiler: last one I promise



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Congrats*
> You just wasted a few seconds of your life


lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Updated layout. Let me know what you think people!

Amplifier.docx 14k .docx file


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> If by spoiler inception you mean this, then yes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: No Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: really click here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: actually I think this is a better spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: this is the last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I didn't promise that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: last one I promise
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Sweet thanks!


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> why not try something like the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2?
> 
> I usually don't like bus powered integrated units and I have limited experience with it but I like it. a friend of mine just bought the Focusrite Scarlett 8i6.


I've already looked into that interface. It would be a nice upgrade for sure, but I can't afford it right now.

My friend is willing to trade DACs for free.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel, You have expressed in the past that getting a subwoofer to sound good with speakers was difficult. You mentioned that you would have to tweak and tune things. I'm not wanting anyone to say whether or not you're right, but I want to know what you think making a sub fit a system involves. Is it mostly in picking the right sub? Putting it in the right place? *Crossover level*? *EQ*? What is the general process?


It was pain when i was first dealing with this and it wasn't easy making it sound good as a novice (i'm still am in regarding to speaker setups). Also note that decent receiver and what it offers definatelly helps.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> It was pain when i was first dealing with this and it wasn't easy making it sound good as a novice (i'm still am in regarding to speaker setups). Also note that *decent receiver and what it offers definatelly helps.*


That, strongly agreed upon. I've seen many receivers that just lack some obviously useful features for tuning that Denon offers. I love Denon receivers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just got a coupon that can be used by anyone shopping for comply foam tips!
Use 'Fall2013' to get a healthy 25% discount on their website







!
Thought to share it with you guys, in case you weren't subscribed to their news emails.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That, strongly agreed upon. I've seen many receivers that just lack some obviously useful features for tuning that Denon offers. I love Denon receivers.


Well it is helpful and sometimes if going for system with sub i would actually advise looking at some older models if you don't need hdmi or some other rather new feature as they will be cheaper and often will drive the speakers better than some of "new" receivers.

While this discussion probably would be better in other thread (Bought Marantz PM7000 stereo amp for 280$ as i'm not intending to get sub after all for my 12^m2 room in aparment complex Magnat's Supreme 2000 will do good enough job in annoying my neighbours), while i could have bought a new one with hdmi blablabla older / used ones often have better price/performance and will drive speakers better than new ones in similar price range.


----------



## JKuhn

I'd like some advice on headphones. I currently have a Microlab K860, and a Razer Electra, but I'm looking for something better, mainly for listening to music.

I've seen a local shop has a Bowers & Wilkins P3, and a Sennheiser HD280 Pro (or at least I think it's a 280). How are those two?

Another thing: With the K860 I noticed that my ears sometimes start to pain after a while (I use it almost all day but not at a high volume). Could it have to do with the headphones being "over-ear"?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel, You have expressed in the past that getting a subwoofer to sound good with speakers was difficult. You mentioned that you would have to tweak and tune things. I'm not wanting anyone to say whether or not you're right, but I want to know what you think making a sub fit a system involves. Is it mostly in picking the right sub? Putting it in the right place? *Crossover level*? *EQ*? What is the general process?
> 
> 
> 
> It was pain when i was first dealing with this and it wasn't easy making it sound good as a novice (i'm still am in regarding to speaker setups). Also note that decent receiver and what it offers definatelly helps.
Click to expand...

I'll have to consider getting a receiver at some point. Thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, after a bit more time of listening, I ended up preferring the Note 3's DAC over the Magnums. Headphone out + the amp of the Magnum sounded fantastic through the HD650...90% as good as my desktop setup.


Pez thought to share with you some screenshots of Boeffla sound that I took:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










On top of that when you said: It's just an EQ.
If that was the case - then Supercurio (the creator of voodoo sound) wouldn't have ever been invited to Wolfson's the audio chip maker's HQ. I tried finding proof of that - but I remember he tweeted it about a year ago.

I did a quick google search and came up with some measurements:
http://supercurio.project-voodoo.org/audio/galaxysii/galaxysii-galaxys-voodoosound--13dB-dac-no-load.htm

Long story short bro:
I'm not going to sit here and tell you: It doesn't do anything to your phone apart from an EQ.
If it were only an EQ - my ears would have picked it up (ie activating certain EQ profiles set by devs via Boeffla/voodoo/scoobydoo sound).
It does something else to the sound - fine tunes it, makes it cleaner (easier to pick up with sensitive earphones, like the Denon C710s) and more so, provides that headphone amp boost that many crave on their devices. To top it off, it has an EQ functionality, that some stock music players don't offer, and even when they DO OFFER it - like poweramp - it completely distorts the sound, unlike my experiences with voodoo sound, where an increase in bass, never distorted my sound.

Hopefully this clears some confusion, doubts and beliefs up.
Each to their own, audio is subjective - but I know for me that placebo isn't a thing that plays into effect when activating voodoo sound and/or a similar audio tweak that's like it (ie boeffla sound) on my device.


----------



## Simca

So it's a good EQ instead of a crappy lazy EQ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Freebie thread is now live!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446438/freebie-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club-thanksgiving-freebie#post_21277376


----------



## worx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Freebie thread is now live!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446438/freebie-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club-thanksgiving-freebie#post_21277376


Awww yeaaaa... thanks for another giveaway!

BTW, I just voted for you, Simca, and Totally Dubbed on the 'The Most Helpful People on OC.net' thread.


----------



## Simca

Posted in the Freebie thread. Just leaving my approvement, not entering though. Want others to experience audio goodies.

Thanks Worx. I think the PSU section is overwhelming that thread though, haha.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Awww yeaaaa... thanks for another giveaway!
> 
> BTW, I just voted for you, Simca, and Totally Dubbed on the 'The Most Helpful People on OC.net' thread.


You are very welcome and as for the nomination, thank you! I am very honored.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Posted in the Freebie thread. Just leaving my approvement, not entering though. Want others to experience audio goodies.
> 
> Thanks Worx. I think the PSU section is overwhelming that thread though, haha.


Cool deal! Always awesome to have divine endorsement on your side.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Pez thought to share with you some screenshots of Boeffla sound that I took:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top of that when you said: It's just an EQ.
> If that was the case - then Supercurio (the creator of voodoo sound) wouldn't have ever been invited to Wolfson's the audio chip maker's HQ. I tried finding proof of that - but I remember he tweeted it about a year ago.
> 
> I did a quick google search and came up with some measurements:
> http://supercurio.project-voodoo.org/audio/galaxysii/galaxysii-galaxys-voodoosound--13dB-dac-no-load.htm
> 
> Long story short bro:
> I'm not going to sit here and tell you: It doesn't do anything to your phone apart from an EQ.
> If it were only an EQ - my ears would have picked it up (ie activating certain EQ profiles set by devs via Boeffla/voodoo/scoobydoo sound).
> It does something else to the sound - fine tunes it, makes it cleaner (easier to pick up with sensitive earphones, like the Denon C710s) and more so, provides that headphone amp boost that many crave on their devices. To top it off, it has an EQ functionality, that some stock music players don't offer, and even when they DO OFFER it - like poweramp - it completely distorts the sound, unlike my experiences with voodoo sound, where an increase in bass, never distorted my sound.
> 
> Hopefully this clears some confusion, doubts and beliefs up.
> Each to their own, audio is subjective - but I know for me that placebo isn't a thing that plays into effect when activating voodoo sound and/or a similar audio tweak that's like it (ie boeffla sound) on my device.


My object was never to knock Supercurio or anyone who goes out of their way to develop for phones for audio or customization purposes. I have a high level of respect for those that do.

I was more interested in clarifying what the program is doing. I guess the simplest way I can put is this:

A normal software level (high level) EQ that you use through Play Music, PowerAmp, Neutron, etc. is tweaking sound, but at a very limited level.

One like Voodoo is an EQ by heart, but the difference is that it is able to manipulate the hardware at a kernel level (low level) that lets that user tweak settings otherwise not available to programs like the aforementioned. This is the reason you need to be rooted for the true Voodoo kernel. It's not a bad a concept, and it's amazing that someone goes so far to improve and apply their science's at a kernel level (low level programming is a very hard concept to grasp, let alone program/code for it). However, at the end of the day, it's still an 'EQ'.


----------



## Valgaur

hey guys im back with yet another question. I'm currently planning on the DT 770's but i noticed that the 990's are only 8 dollars difference. which would you go with? they are both the 250 ohms and pro editions.

Thanks again!


----------



## pez

990s are a bit bass anemic if I recall correctly. More of a neutral headphone. I would still say to stick to the 770s.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 990s are a bit bass anemic if I recall correctly. More of a neutral headphone. I would still say to stick to the 770s.


sweet and this sound card can handle the 250 ohm right?

http://www.amazon.com/Xonar-DGX-PCI-E-GX2-5-Engine/dp/B007TMZ1BK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385615912&sr=8-1&keywords=asus+dgx+soundcard


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> hey guys im back with yet another question. I'm currently planning on the DT 770's but i noticed that the 990's are only 8 dollars difference. which would you go with? they are both the 250 ohms and pro editions.
> 
> Thanks again!


I haven't listened to the DT990 long enough to remember anything so I will withhold comment. As for my current opinion about the DT770, I will put it in spoilers so you won't have to read it if you don't want to. Take it with a grain of salt as it comes from someone with the unfortunate bias of being spoiled by more expensive headphones.


Spoiler: Warning: Biased Opinion!



The DT770 is closed, meaning a much more isolated listening experience. This also IMO makes the bass seem more powerful than it actually is. Highs were kind of peaky and artificial sounding and the midrange was kind of flat. That said, this is after I started using the HD650 and then LCD-2's as my daily headphones so my perception is undeniably skewed. For someone upgrading to a DT770, the treble should be fairly strong, the bass fun and slamming, and the midrange more than sufficient.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't listened to the DT990 long enough to remember anything so I will withhold comment. As for my current opinion about the DT770, I will put it in spoilers so you won't have to read it if you don't want to. Take it with a grain of salt as it comes from someone with the unfortunate bias of being spoiled by more expensive headphones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Biased Opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> The DT770 is closed, meaning a much more isolated listening experience. This also IMO makes the bass seem more powerful than it actually is. Highs were kind of peaky and artificial sounding and the midrange was kind of flat. That said, this is after I started using the HD650 and then LCD-2's as my daily headphones so my perception is undeniably skewed. For someone upgrading to a DT770, the treble should be fairly strong, the bass fun and slamming, and the midrange more than sufficient.


much appreciated good squire!


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, so I have yet another headphone request. This time, the bugdet is $100 to $150 tops. Mobility would be ideal, so due to that and the budget, no amp should be required. Thanks in advance, guys. You're all awesome.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay, so I have yet another headphone request. This time, the bugdet is $100 to $150 tops. Mobility would be ideal, so due to that and the budget, no amp should be required. Thanks in advance, guys. You're all awesome.


1. Open or closed? If that confuses you, is sound isolation important?
2. What kind of music do you like?
3. Does higher pitched sound make your ears hurt?
4. Do you like a lot of boom boom in your bass? How about that rumble rumble?
5. Do you prefer on ear, in ear, or over ear?
6. What are your buying options?
7. How big is your head diameter wise? If you have an oddly shaped head vertically, yes that matters too! (mine is kind of egg shaped







)


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Open or closed? If that confuses you, is sound isolation important?
> 2. What kind of music do you like?
> 3. Does higher pitched sound make your ears hurt?
> 4. Do you like a lot of boom boom in your bass? How about that rumble rumble?
> 5. Do you prefer on ear, in ear, or over ear?
> 6. What are your buying options?
> 7. How big is your head diameter wise? If you have an oddly shaped head vertically, yes that matters too! (mine is kind of egg shaped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh, gosh.








Going to have to forward these questions to my friend (these headphones will be for them). I'll report back in a bit.


----------



## Simca

The DT990 being bass anemic is funny. It's their bassiest headphone. The DT880s are the headphones that are light on bass. Not anemic, but not really banging either unless you hard EQ them.


----------



## CptAsian

Okay.
1. Closed.
2. Any and all.
3. Not really. But sometimes it can get "agitating".
4. Yup.
5. Over ear.
6. Anything will work. But not used. (I think that's what you're asking).
7. She's got a pretty average head.

I hope all that helps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay.
> 1. Closed.
> 2. Any and all.
> 3. Not really. But sometimes it can get "agitating".
> 4. Yup.
> 5. Over ear.
> 6. Anything will work. But not used. (I think that's what you're asking).
> 7. She's got a pretty average head.
> 
> I hope all that helps.


2. What does she listen to mostly?
4. For both?
6. Does she live in the US?
7. Would she be able to convert average to inches for us?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Freebie thread is now live!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1446438/freebie-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club-thanksgiving-freebie#post_21277376


nice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *worx*
> 
> Awww yeaaaa... thanks for another giveaway!
> 
> BTW, I just voted for you, Simca, and Totally Dubbed on the 'The Most Helpful People on OC.net' thread.


awww thanks







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My object was never to knock Supercurio or anyone who goes out of their way to develop for phones for audio or customization purposes. I have a high level of respect for those that do.
> 
> I was more interested in clarifying what the program is doing. I guess the simplest way I can put is this:
> 
> A normal software level (high level) EQ that you use through Play Music, PowerAmp, Neutron, etc. is tweaking sound, but at a very limited level.
> 
> One like Voodoo is an EQ by heart, but the difference is that it is able to manipulate the hardware at a kernel level (low level) that lets that user tweak settings otherwise not available to programs like the aforementioned. This is the reason you need to be rooted for the true Voodoo kernel. It's not a bad a concept, and it's amazing that someone goes so far to improve and apply their science's at a kernel level (low level programming is a very hard concept to grasp, let alone program/code for it). However, at the end of the day, it's still an 'EQ'.


At heart, I guess you could say that.
For me an EQ is just something that alters the sound, but doesn't really improve it - more like tailors it to your liking.
I feel voodoo sound does do that and has the ability to do that very well, but also does more than an EQ would ever do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Okay.
> 1. Closed.
> 2. Any and all.
> 3. Not really. But sometimes it can get "agitating".
> 4. Yup.
> 5. Over ear.
> 6. Anything will work. But not used. (I think that's what you're asking).
> 7. She's got a pretty average head.
> 
> I hope all that helps.


Hmm I'm not the best to ask but have somewhat some experience with on-ear headphones + portable ones.

I have tried the HD25's and thought they were good - so thought to look around for their price - and unfortunately they're out of the price range:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD25-1-II-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B000TDZOXG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385626689&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+25

Then I thought about it a little and immediately thought of the noisezero O2+.
Not many people in the world have heard them - from what I can tell online, only myself and my good friend Sonny have actually head them.
However, to put it into perspective for you - they should be price in the under $120 price range - they are SUPER comfortable for on-ears, have a good sound - and sonny described them like:

"I have just received a pair of the O2+ and right off the bat i can tell you the pads are amazing. In all honesty i am not normally a huge fan of on ear headphones other than Sennheiser HD25 series as comfort and seal can be a huge problem. Seal was perfect after a quick headband adjustment and these are by far the comfiest pads i have yet to wear. I would love to see these on the V-Moda M-80 as i always really struggled with a seal on that."

Here is his final review of them:
http://www.inearspace.co.uk/inearspace/EOps_Noisezer2+_Review.html

My review is looking to be quite the same (sonny and I share the same ears it seems with all our reviews - we have a little different tastes in sound, but in the overall conclusions we always end up with the same thoughts)

So that would be my recommendation. Problem is no idea when the O2+ is released. Should have been last month.


----------



## Simca

Would you think the same thing if a long EQ bar were shown on screen and each individual frequency were modified automatically for you and you were shown how it worked instead of it being a mystery and somehow music sounds better?


----------



## jellybeans69

Oc'ing noob / Simca / Totally Dubbed also gets nominations from me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Oc'ing noob / Simca / Totally Dubbed also gets nominations from me.


thanks







!


----------



## Simca

More people from the audio section should vote.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't listened to the DT990 long enough to remember anything so I will withhold comment. As for my current opinion about the DT770, I will put it in spoilers so you won't have to read it if you don't want to. Take it with a grain of salt as it comes from someone with the unfortunate bias of being spoiled by more expensive headphones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Biased Opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> The DT770 is closed, meaning a much more isolated listening experience. This also IMO makes the bass seem more powerful than it actually is. Highs were kind of peaky and artificial sounding and the midrange was kind of flat. That said, this is after I started using the HD650 and then LCD-2's as my daily headphones so my perception is undeniably skewed. For someone upgrading to a DT770, the treble should be fairly strong, the bass fun and slamming, and the midrange more than sufficient.


This is a good description. I feel the same way about 770s after having the HD 650. I've also become accustomed to the bass of the HD 650s and I'm actually very happy with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The DT990 being bass anemic is funny. It's their bassiest headphone. The DT880s are the headphones that are light on bass. Not anemic, but not really banging either unless you hard EQ them.


Yeah, couldn't remember if it was the 880s or 990s...oh well...thanks for clearing it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Would you think the same thing if a long EQ bar were shown on screen and each individual frequency were modified automatically for you and you were shown how it worked instead of it being a mystery and somehow music sounds better?


You're just too much sometimes lol.

Either way, if we keep this discussion going, it's going to go into an infinite loop.


----------



## Valgaur

So the Asus dc so in card will do 250 ohms right simca? The one you recommended. I just worry a lot is all


----------



## Simca

I'd say that you'd be fine getting a DGX/DX w/e for sound card purposes.

As far as volume is concerned, you shouldn't have any problem with either..I'd say you're not running them optimally, but you're getting pretty much most of the headphone out of the DX/DGX.

To truly get the most out of the headphone, you'd require a dedicated amp, but then you should have gotten the 600ohm version. The 250 ohm version is not being fully being utilized. That's partially why I don't like the 250 ohm variant. You should go all in either way. All in 600 ohm and amp it or be happy unamped at 80. 250 is the middle ground and you should be OK with little to average amplification. The DGX offers an amp that'll power up to 150 ohms I believe, but you should be able to get adequate volume from the DGX despite this. If you're really unsure whether or not you'll hear anything from the DGX then consider the DX as I believe it's output is much higher and should definitely give you more than enough volume to listen to your DT770/990s.

Also consider a Fiio e10 as that'll give you an adequate DAC and amp.

Actually, I think I recommend this route over the soundcard, but if you need any features the sound card has go with that.

Ultimately up to you.

Another way to go is to buy the Soundblaster Z and that should take care of all your needs and it should be around $60 at this time I think.


----------



## Valgaur

with the fiio i though the switch from usb to audio jack wasnt good. unless im just silly. I am looking at the soundblaster Z right now and i'm liking the reviews on it at the moment.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'd say that you'd be fine getting a DGX/DX w/e for sound card purposes.
> 
> As far as volume is concerned, you shouldn't have any problem with either..I'd say you're not running them optimally, but you're getting pretty much most of the headphone out of the DX/DGX.
> 
> To truly get the most out of the headphone, you'd require a dedicated amp, but then you should have gotten the 600ohm version and the 250 is not not being headphone amp is not fully being utilized. That's partially why I don't like the 250 ohm variant. You should either go all in either way. All in 600 ohm and amp it or be happy unamped at 80. 250 is the middle ground and you should be OK with little to average amplification. *The DGX offers an amp that'll power up to 150 ohms I believe*, but you should be able to get adequate volume from the DGX despite this. If you're really unsure whether or not you'll hear anything from the DGX then consider the DX as I believe it's output is much higher and should definitely give you more than enough volume to listen to your DT770/990s.
> 
> Also consider a Fiio e10 as that'll give you an adequate DAC and amp.
> 
> Actually, I think I recommend this route over the soundcard, but if you need any features the sound card has go with that.
> 
> Ultimately up to you.
> 
> Another way to go is to buy the Soundblaster Z and that should take care of all your needs and it should be around $60 at this time I think.


The DGX is just a PCI-e version of the DG that I have, so that's correct. It's optimized for 32-150 ohms.

Could someone perhaps give me an opinion about the Sennheiser HD280 Pro and the Bowers & Wilkins P3? I don't mean to sound impatient, but it seems I can get the 280 for a very low price and I'm going to take my rig in tomorrow to listen properly, and I'd still like some opinions before I buy it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The DGX is just a PCI-e version of the DG that I have, so that's correct. It's optimized for 32-150 ohms.
> 
> Could someone perhaps give me an opinion about the Sennheiser HD280 Pro and the Bowers & Wilkins P3? I don't mean to sound impatient, but it seems I can get the 280 for a very low price and I'm going to take my rig in tomorrow to listen properly, and I'd still like some opinions before I buy it.


I wasn't a fan of the P3's, nor the P5's (over-priced) nor their newer P7's - for the price you can do better, much better.
HD280's seem cheap and cheerful.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the P3's, nor the P5's (over-priced) nor their newer P7's - for the price you can do better, much better.
> HD280's seem cheap and cheerful.


Thanks. By cheap and cheerful, do you mean good for the price, or do you mean they seem like low quality?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks. By cheap and cheerful, do you mean good for the price, or do you mean they seem like low quality?


wow wait a second I'm getting confused of the sennheiser models!
Ignore that comment about the senns!
I was thinking of the 201/202's

Never tried the 280's unfortunately so I can't comment on it


----------



## Crazy9000

280 pro are fairly neutral. The main selling point on them is they have similar noise attenuation to many earplugs... I use them as hearing protection at work in a machine shop.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> The DGX is just a PCI-e version of the DG that I have, so that's correct. It's optimized for 32-150 ohms.
> 
> Could someone perhaps give me an opinion about the Sennheiser HD280 Pro and the Bowers & Wilkins P3? I don't mean to sound impatient, but it seems I can get the 280 for a very low price and I'm going to take my rig in tomorrow to listen properly, and I'd still like some opinions before I buy it.


P3 and P5 aren't bad sounding. They actually sound pretty decent and are really light and efficient on ears. The detachable, daisy chain able, switchable headphone cable/jack is pretty cool and the lambskin pads are super soft. The passive noise isolation seems to work well too. I imagine that they are great to wear on plane and bus rides for people that travel a lot. That said, for the price, you can do a lot better. They are very much like Bose in that regard except I think they sound better personally.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 2. What does she listen to mostly?
> 4. For both?
> 6. Does she live in the US?
> 7. Would she be able to convert average to inches for us?


2. Mostly rock. But she does listen to a lot of everything, except for jazz.
4. Wait, is there a difference? (I'll actually learn something from this.)
6. Yes, indeed.
7. Nope. She has nothing to measure her head with, so I guess "average" will have to suffice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmm I'm not the best to ask but have somewhat some experience with on-ear headphones + portable ones.
> 
> I have tried the HD25's and thought they were good - so thought to look around for their price - and unfortunately they're out of the price range:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD25-1-II-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B000TDZOXG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385626689&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd+25
> 
> Then I thought about it a little and immediately thought of the noisezero O2+.
> Not many people in the world have heard them - from what I can tell online, only myself and my good friend Sonny have actually head them.
> However, to put it into perspective for you - they should be price in the under $120 price range - they are SUPER comfortable for on-ears, have a good sound - and sonny described them like:
> 
> "I have just received a pair of the O2+ and right off the bat i can tell you the pads are amazing. In all honesty i am not normally a huge fan of on ear headphones other than Sennheiser HD25 series as comfort and seal can be a huge problem. Seal was perfect after a quick headband adjustment and these are by far the comfiest pads i have yet to wear. I would love to see these on the V-Moda M-80 as i always really struggled with a seal on that."
> 
> Here is his final review of them:
> http://www.inearspace.co.uk/inearspace/EOps_Noisezer2+_Review.html
> 
> My review is looking to be quite the same (sonny and I share the same ears it seems with all our reviews - we have a little different tastes in sound, but in the overall conclusions we always end up with the same thoughts)
> 
> So that would be my recommendation. Problem is no idea when the O2+ is released. Should have been last month.


Alright, thanks a bunch. I'll take the O2+ into account.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> 2. Mostly rock. But she does listen to a lot of everything, except for jazz.
> 4. Wait, is there a difference? (I'll actually learn something from this.)
> 6. Yes, indeed.
> 7. Nope. She has nothing to measure her head with, so I guess "average" will have to suffice.
> Alright, thanks a bunch. I'll take the O2+ into account.


2. So basically rock and anything not jazz. Bass is important then.
4. Bass is generally split into mid-bass and sub-bass. Mid-bass is the thumping you hear in songs. Sub-bass is a deeper vibration that you feel as opposed to hear.

OK guys... this guy is looking for a headphone in the $100-150 range that does has a higher emphasis on the lower end and possible roll off on trebles. He prefers new from any reputable source within the US. I am thinking M50 in that price range personally, unless a DT770 happens to drop within your price range on some sale..


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 2. So basically rock and anything not jazz. Bass is important then.
> 4. Bass is generally split into mid-bass and sub-bass. Mid-bass is the thumping you hear in songs. Sub-bass is a deeper vibration that you feel as opposed to hear.
> 
> OK guys... this guy is looking for a headphone in the $100-150 range that does has a higher emphasis on the lower end and possible roll off on trebles. He prefers new from any reputable source within the US. I am thinking M50 in that price range personally, unless a DT770 happens to drop within your price range on some sale..


Alright, the M50's look good. If you, or anyone else for that matter, come up with another suggestion, let me know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 2. So basically rock and anything not jazz. Bass is important then.
> 4. Bass is generally split into mid-bass and sub-bass. Mid-bass is the thumping you hear in songs. Sub-bass is a deeper vibration that you feel as opposed to hear.
> 
> OK guys... this guy is looking for a headphone in the $100-150 range that does has a higher emphasis on the lower end and possible roll off on trebles. He prefers new from any reputable source within the US. I am thinking M50 in that price range personally, unless a DT770 happens to drop within your price range on some sale..


M50's are I think $180 + are over-the-ear + not really portable - that's my only thoughts


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> M50's are I think $180 + are over-the-ear + not really portable - that's my only thoughts


http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/20180#post_21277894

One of the criteria is over ear.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=m50

$110 in the US.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/20180#post_21277894
> 
> One of the criteria is over ear.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=m50
> 
> $110 in the US.


wow my bad then!
I swear it was on-ear...!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey everyone, through a series of very confusing and odd events, I have the ability to get a couple of headphone from a friend of mine at amazon. He owes me money, but since he is running short, he is going to buy headphones at a reduced cost and send them to me so that I can resell them to get the money that he owes me.

I can only get headphones at or below 300 bucks. I am going to make an offer and hopefully the mods are ok with it being here.

If someone finds a pair of headphones that they really want, I will get them for you and sell them to you for 25 bucks less than retail. So think of it like a 25 dollar coupon.

The catch is that the headphones have to be sold by amazon so that my friend can actually get the headphones.

This is simply an open offer. If no one responds withing say 48 hours, I will probably end up getting car parts. My RX7 won't build itself


----------



## pez

Of all the times for me to be broke







.


----------



## phillyd

Not a bad little discount. I'd be spending about $400 to get a good upgrade IMO. I need more money to spend.


----------



## JKuhn

Thanks for the help so far. It seems the Sennheiser is not a 280 but a 380 pro. Does anyone know these?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Thanks for the help so far. It seems the Sennheiser is not a 280 but a 380 pro. Does anyone know these?


The HD-380 Pro is pretty good set of cans from what I hear.


----------



## pez

The 380 Pros are very nice. Not sure what your prices are in SA, but the sale here is about $160 on them in a few places. Great deal.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 380 Pros are very nice. Not sure what your prices are in SA, but the sale here is about $160 on them in a few places. Great deal.


I can get them at a local shop for R1708, so that's approx. $170. Considering the high prices here (My CM Stryker was about $240 while it was about $170 in America a while ago), I'd say it's a very good price.

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## phillyd

Any opinions?
Sennheiser CX300 $25:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Precision-Enhanced-Earbuds-Black/dp/B001EZYMF4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385752532&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+earbuds

Sennheiser CX200 $14:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-502544-CX200-Twist-to-Fit-Earbuds/dp/B001EZUQ5E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1385752532&sr=8-2&keywords=sennheiser+earbuds


----------



## nitrubbb

CX 300 are stunning imo


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> CX 300 are stunning imo


Care to elaborate? Describe their sound signature, music types, compare to other ear buds...?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any opinions?
> Sennheiser CX300 $25:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Precision-Enhanced-Earbuds-Black/dp/B001EZYMF4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385752532&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+earbuds
> 
> Sennheiser CX200 $14:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-502544-CX200-Twist-to-Fit-Earbuds/dp/B001EZUQ5E/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1385752532&sr=8-2&keywords=sennheiser+earbuds


I don't know those earphones, but I see the CX200 has a broader frequency response. While you might not notice the difference in the highs, I feel the CX300 might be a bit lacking in the bass. Keep in mind though that I've never heard them.


----------



## nitrubbb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know those earphones, but I see the CX200 has a broader frequency response. While you might not notice the difference in the highs, I feel the CX300 might be a bit lacking in the bass. Keep in mind though that I've never heard them.


CX300 has brilliant bass! Can only compare to some koss earbuds, which were way worse. Listening to electronic music only.


----------



## phillyd

I wish someone could compare em to Klipsch Promedia/S4 IEM's.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nitrubbb*
> 
> CX300 has brilliant bass! Can only compare to some koss earbuds, which were way worse. Listening to electronic music only.


Like I said, I've never heard it. It was just my opinion seeing how they're rated to start at 42Hz, while the CX200 starts at 20Hz (at least on paper). So it might be a problem for someone who wants those very low frequencies.


----------



## Simca

They lack detail but are warm and rich in bass.

S4is are a step up at the cost.


----------



## phillyd

CX300 is rated 19Hz-21KHz


----------



## mikeaj

The one time I heard them, I thought CX300 were a bit heavy or flabby in bass. I forget. It wasn't for long either.

Also, why even look at those frequency ranges listed? Nobody tells +/- tolerances and so on. The info's meaningless without context, which they don't provide.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> CX300 is rated 19Hz-21KHz


In the link it said "42-17 000Hz". But it's also listed as a CX 300-II.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The one time I heard them, I thought CX300 were a bit heavy or flabby in bass. I forget. It wasn't for long either.
> 
> *Also, why even look at those frequency ranges listed?* Nobody tells +/- tolerances and so on. The info's meaningless without context, which they don't provide.


It's not a definitive indication of quality, but it does give you a rough idea of how it handles the highs/lows. It may sound like an extreme example, but compare two drivers one starting at 20Hz and one at 85Hz. You'll probably notice the difference very quickly.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah from the site:


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah from the site:


Then the info in the link is wrong. Here's the (apparently incorrect) info I saw:



In that case I'd trust the info you provided, since it's from the official website.


----------



## Pip Boy

Interested to know who has sampled a Schiit here and as a signature what sort of feeling is it, Warm or cool ?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wish someone could compare em to Klipsch Promedia/S4 IEM's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The one time I heard them, I thought CX300 were a bit heavy or flabby in bass. I forget. It wasn't for long either.
> 
> Also, why even look at those frequency ranges listed? Nobody tells +/- tolerances and so on. The info's meaningless without context, which they don't provide.


what Mike said: the bass is overwhelming, downed mids and rolled off highs. Cx300s are decent for the price though, but the s4s, completely out class them in every single aspect. But as simca said, that's a completely different price range.
If you want something with a little bit of bass but at a reasonably cheap price, try finding the ue350s.
Alternatives to the s4 are the fa consonance, which in my opinion are the best earphones money can buy at their price range and finally the sony ex510s which have more bass emphasis than the s4s, but lack that crisper mids you find in the s4s


----------



## Simca

Forgot to mention you should buy the CX300s if you listen to hip hop so the bass can drown out the lyrics so you won't have to listen to the words of your bad music.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forgot to mention you should buy the CX300s if you listen to hip hop so the bass can drown out the lyrics so you won't have to listen to the words of your bad music.


actually mids really help hip hop music as there's a lot of rapping involved within it too


----------



## Simca

The content of that rap would not be missed. Hence hip hop headphones are V shaped so you can enjoy the thump and drown out the words.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The content of that rap would not be missed. Hence hip hop headphones are V shaped so you can enjoy the thump and drown out the words.


do what I do: ba earphones for mids and highs, but lows capable, then hook up a zo2 and blow your head off with bass


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Forgot to mention you should buy the CX300s if you listen to hip hop so the bass can drown out the lyrics so you won't have to listen to the words of your bad music.


As opposed to most dubstep, which sounds like straight garbage and clashing of random noises?


----------



## Valgaur

found a wicked deal in mu local computer store on a soundacard the Soundblaster Z to be precise. 100 dollar card for 39 dollars

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102048

i also found this sound card in my dads random parts bin.... but i can't use it as the lanes is pci 1 or 2 I cant tell......

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829271003


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Interested to know who has sampled a Schiit here and as a signature what sort of feeling is it, Warm or cool ?


If you consider noise on their mangi amp when going above ~70% volume as warm....

and 90+% = really bad.

If I could get a 6.3mm to 3.5mm jack I could record how it sounds.

I guess it's what you get for getting a $100 amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I can get them at a local shop for R1708, so that's approx. $170. Considering the high prices here (My CM Stryker was about $240 while it was about $170 in America a while ago), I'd say it's a very good price.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help.


Yeah, I can't recommend them enough. Very dynamic sound that gives the DT770 a serious run for the money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wish someone could compare em to Klipsch Promedia/S4 IEM's.


For the price, they're not bad. If you like the 770s, you'll enjoy those, just as long as you don't have outrageous expectations for a $25 earbud.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phill1978*
> 
> Interested to know who has sampled a Schiit here and as a signature what sort of feeling is it, Warm or cool ?


More bright than warm, that's for sure. Grados pair terribly with it, IMO. Does good with the HD650 and DT770. HD600 sounds good with it, though can get a bit harsh at times.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If you consider noise on their mangi amp when going above ~70% volume as warm....
> 
> and 90+% = really bad.
> 
> If I could get a 6.3mm to 3.5mm jack I could record how it sounds.
> 
> I guess it's what you get for getting a $100 amp.


What noise are you speaking of? And what headphone have you driven off of that amp at 90% volume that didn't burst your ear drums?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 380 Pros are very nice. Not sure what your prices are in SA, but the sale here is about $160 on them in a few places. Great deal.
> 
> 
> 
> I can get them at a local shop for R1708, so that's approx. $170. Considering the high prices here (My CM Stryker was about $240 while it was about $170 in America a while ago), I'd say it's a very good price.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the help.
Click to expand...

site?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> If you consider noise on their mangi amp when going above ~70% volume as warm....
> 
> and 90+% = really bad.
> 
> If I could get a 6.3mm to 3.5mm jack I could record how it sounds.
> 
> I guess it's what you get for getting a $100 amp.
> 
> 
> 
> What noise are you speaking of? And what headphone have you driven off of that amp at 90% volume that didn't burst your ear drums?
Click to expand...

HD555s currently (50ohm, which might explain the noise).

And who said I had the windows volume set to high? - It was just something I noticed.

And before you said "Have Windows volume high, and the amp low", it also does this on about 15-20%.

I have a sweet spot of ~60-70% amp volume and 11-13% Windows volume. Although there is still some noise.

EDIT- sort-of off topic, but after using HD555s for several years, I would say that their 'sound-staging' was kinda over-hyped about. I mean, I'm pretty sure my mobile PX101s have very similar sound-staging.

EDIT2- I guess it depends on the song... electronic is kinda useless for good sound staging


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> HD555s currently (50ohm, which might explain the noise).
> 
> And who said I had the windows volume set to high? - It was just something I noticed.
> 
> And before you said "Have Windows volume high, and the amp low", it also does this on about 15-20%.
> 
> I have a sweet spot of ~60-70% amp volume and 11-13% Windows volume. Although there is still some noise.
> 
> EDIT- sort-of off topic, but after using HD555s for several years, I would say that their 'sound-staging' was kinda over-hyped about. I mean, I'm pretty sure my mobile PX101s have very similar sound-staging.
> 
> EDIT2- I guess it depends on the song... electronic is kinda useless for good sound staging


Just wasn't sure. Sounds like you could be getting interference from something else too. Didn't have this problem with my friends Magni, but he gets bad interference from poorly shielded phones.

Anyhow, TTVJ has HE 400 for $299, LCD2 Bamboo for $796, and LCD2 Rosewood For $916.

http://www.ttvjaudio.com/dealoftheday.asp


----------



## KingAlkaiser

an anyone recommend me a good pair of comfortable headphones for gaming/ watching movies for 50 dollars or under?


----------



## Simca

Samson SR850.

Comfortable being subjective.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> site?


You mean for the headphones? I'm buying at a physical store, but their site is http://www.twinradio.co.za/


----------



## saer

Just ordered these, very excited to receive them


----------



## Simca

Make sure you have a good amp for them.


----------



## nitrubbb

any word on soundmagic E10-s?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just wasn't sure. Sounds like you could be getting interference from something else too. Didn't have this problem with my friends Magni, but he gets bad interference from poorly shielded phones.
> 
> Anyhow, TTVJ has HE 400 for $299, LCD2 Bamboo for $796, and LCD2 Rosewood For $916.
> 
> http://www.ttvjaudio.com/dealoftheday.asp


Oh yeah, I get massive interference from my phone as well - basically have it on airplane mode most of the day









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> site?
> 
> 
> 
> You mean for the headphones? I'm buying at a physical store, but their site is http://www.twinradio.co.za/
Click to expand...

Oh, I see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Make sure you have a good amp for them.


And DAC


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Make sure you have a good amp for them.


What amp would you recommend for these cans, around $100 to spend for one? Thinking about the Schiit Magni.

I'll be using my X-Fi Titanium HD for DAC purposes.


----------



## Simca

If you only have 100, then yes, that's about your only choice.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you only have 100, then yes, that's about your only choice.


What about the $150 range ?


----------



## Simca

O2


----------



## pez

Titanium HD is good for the time being, that's for sure. You may also benefit from a dedicated DAC down the line, though.


----------



## saer

Thanks guys









Will likely pick up the odac to pair with the O2 later down the line


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What amp would you recommend for these cans, around $100 to spend for one? Thinking about the Schiit Magni.
> 
> I'll be using my X-Fi Titanium HD for DAC purposes.


The Titanium HD's DAC is a pretty good one. Stick with it and get a good amp and hook up the HD to the amp via some RCA cables and you are good to go. A DAC upgrade to that of the Titanium HD would be >500 bucks.


----------



## Valgaur

Really tempted to try out my ht omega claro plus+ 7.1 with a legacy pci Lane to pcie.

What you guys think?


----------



## pez

Couldn't have said it better, bgtrance.

And Val, what are you using now?


----------



## IBooNI

Can you guys recommend me a DAC to pair with an hd 650 and bottlehead crack amp. Can i get suggestions with single rca out, dual rca out, and rca/xlr out thanks. I am looking to replace my xonar st down the line and would see how much I am looking at to jump up from the dac in the xonar essence st.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can you guys recommend me a DAC to pair with an hd 650 and bottlehead crack amp. Can i get suggestions with single rca out, dual rca out, and rca/xlr out thanks. I am looking to replace my xonar st down the line and would see how much I am looking at to jump up from the dac in the xonar essence st.


1. Budget?
2. Did you want a neutral or colored DAC?
3. Where are you located?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can you guys recommend me a DAC to pair with an hd 650 and bottlehead crack amp. Can i get suggestions with single rca out, dual rca out, and rca/xlr out thanks. I am looking to replace my xonar st down the line and would see how much I am looking at to jump up from the dac in the xonar essence st.


If you need a dac too, just go for broke and get the jolida glass dac 3. 500 bucks and you get an amp and dac. Then later on get a real amp with transformers. Only the sennheiser headphones do well with OTLs. If you have any plans of ever getting the HE-500s or LCD2/3s then you will need a non otl amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Can you guys recommend me a DAC to pair with an hd 650 and bottlehead crack amp. Can i get suggestions with *single rca out*, dual rca out, and rca/xlr out thanks. I am looking to replace my xonar st down the line and would see how much I am looking at to jump up from the dac in the xonar essence st.


you can use an adapter.

if you can afford it the Schiit Gungnir. if you can compromise I can recommend the Musical Paradise MP-D1. MHDT also has a new DAC called the Steeplechase that I haven't played with but I liked the Havana.

http://dhost.info/mhdtlab/Steeplechase.htm (http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Mhdt-Labs-Steeplechase-AK4396-USB-Tube-DAC-192-24-inputs-capacity-/121049735379?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item1c2f2060d3&_uhb=1)

http://www.musicalparadise.ca/store/index.php?route=product/product&path=61&product_id=56


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better, bgtrance.
> 
> And Val, what are you using now?


got my hands on a sound blaster Z for half off. I'm just curious if i should try the claro plus+ out


----------



## phenom01

I just blew a speaker on my Audio Technica ATH-AD700's guess a ASUS DX was to much for a year. Someone with high end taste lead me to a good HIGH end Solution soundcard...AMP(IF needed)...and headphones. I am new to the highend solutions. This will be used 90% for gaming(got a micmod) 10% for music..but i want it to be the best I can afford. Price range...500 USD to around 1k. or whatever setup is suggested in this pricerange.

*edit* also dont play BF4 to high...blew my headphones with its fake upscaling sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you are using them for gaming 90% of the time, I suggest the following:

1. Either the O2 or Magni for amp
2. I would peg the HIFIMan HE400 for gaming


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you are using them for gaming 90% of the time, I suggest the following:
> 
> 1. Either the O2 or Magni for amp
> 2. I would peg the HIFIMan HE400 for gaming


Very nice. Huge positive reviews..so I will take your word and the thousands of positive reviews and be purchasing soon.









What about the Asus DX as card? Good or maybe upgrade?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Very nice. Huge positive reviews..so I will take your word and the thousands of positive reviews and be purchasing soon.


Basically, if you game a lot, there is no point in having an "audiophile DAC" as you lose out on gaming and positioning features that comes with sound cards. Your DX is already a pretty good sound card and IMO upgrading is not worth it.

PS
This is simply my opinion of course. I would actually wait for Simca to reply on this as well since she knows a lot more about sound cards and gaming with headphones than I do. At least I think she does.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Basically, if you game a lot, there is no point in having an "audiophile DAC" as you lose out on gaming and positioning features that comes with sound cards. Your DX is already a pretty good sound card and IMO upgrading is not worth it.
> 
> PS
> This is simply my opinion of course. I would actually wait for Simca to reply on this as well since she knows a lot more about sound cards and gaming with headphones than I do. At least I think she does.


Awesome. Thanks for your time. I will PM you in a couple of weeks for my review







. Thanks again.

*edit* you edited! /beg for simca's response


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for your time. I will PM you in a couple of weeks for my review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks again.


Cool deal! By the way, if you missed it, our club is having a Thanksgiving Freebie open to all OCN members.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cool deal! By the way, if you missed it, our club is having a Thanksgiving Freebie open to all OCN members.










Do i need to apply? So into this lol.

*edit* sorry new to the club and hope to be a productive member.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do i need to apply? So into this lol.


I decided to make this Freebie open to all OCN members this time as expanding awareness on additional DAP options only serve to enrich the entire community IMO.







Freebie is for a Sansa Clip+ 4GB, arguably one of the best DAP's under $100.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I agree with that comment on the DX. With that said I would use an amp like the o2d rather than the dx for headphones, when gaming


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Very nice. Huge positive reviews..so I will take your word and the thousands of positive reviews and be purchasing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, if you game a lot, there is no point in having an "audiophile DAC" as you lose out on gaming and positioning features that comes with sound cards. Your DX is already a pretty good sound card and IMO upgrading is not worth it.
> 
> PS
> This is simply my opinion of course. I would actually wait for Simca to reply on this as well since she knows a lot more about sound cards and gaming with headphones than I do. At least I think she does.
Click to expand...

I use the DX.

It really is a good, probably the best price/performance, PC soundcard IMO.

It's good for both gaming and music (if you can bear the driver crashes - I haven't been able to open Xonar panel in about 5 months w/custom drivers even.)


----------



## phenom01

To all others Hope Simca see's this. Thanks again Oc.net. good stuff as always.

THe guns were on the giveaway. Ty all others on advice.


----------



## selk22

Hey guys I am new to this thread here and 2k pages is quite a bit to read! I am sure someone has asked this before but I could really use some help on the matter..

I am looking to pick up some Beyerdynamic DT770 for mastering in Ableton live and am concerned about the headphone amplification that I need.

Right now I have the asus xonar DG which has built in headphone amplification and it works rather well. But is it enough to push loud volums on the 250ohms version of the DT770?

Any other recommendations for cheap? I am a student and money is tight.

Any experience with these? They are pretty much same price at DT770 250
http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385863777&sr=1-5&keywords=Beyerdynamic+DT+770


----------



## pez

I'm enjoying my Titanium HD for music and gaming. If any of the newer Creative cards are of good or better quality and sound than the THD, that would be a great choice. Though, I've never used a DX to give an ultimate say-so. Creative drivers are definitely not perfect, either. Also, for your budget, I'm thinking a different amp will be recommended (by Simca).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Hey guys I am new to this thread here and 2k pages is quite a bit to read! I am sure someone has asked this before but I could really use some help on the matter..
> 
> I am looking to pick up some Beyerdynamic DT770 for mastering in Ableton live and am concerned about the headphone amplification that I need.
> 
> Right now I have the asus xonar DG which has built in headphone amplification and it works rather well. But is it enough to push loud volums on the 250ohms version of the DT770?
> 
> Any other recommendations for cheap? I am a student and money is tight.
> 
> Any experience with these? They are pretty much same price at DT770 250
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385863777&sr=1-5&keywords=Beyerdynamic+DT+770


My suggestion would be to get the headphones since you are getting them anyways and see how you like them with your DG before spending money on another sound card or amp. I want to say they will be sufficient (not great, but definitely good enough), but I have only used my DG with my old AKG K701.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Hey guys I am new to this thread here and 2k pages is quite a bit to read! I am sure someone has asked this before but I could really use some help on the matter..
> 
> I am looking to pick up some Beyerdynamic DT770 for mastering in Ableton live and am concerned about the headphone amplification that I need.
> 
> Right now I have the asus xonar DG which has built in headphone amplification and it works rather well. But is it enough to push loud volums on the 250ohms version of the DT770?
> 
> Any other recommendations for cheap? I am a student and money is tight.
> 
> Any experience with these? They are pretty much same price at DT770 250
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1385863777&sr=1-5&keywords=Beyerdynamic+DT+770


That card wont be able to pump out the full 250 ohms of the dt 770's unless you are planning on the 32 or 80 ohm versions. I would recommend a stronger sound card as well with those cans being the Sound blaster Z or the fiio e10 off computer amp. I just got both the 250 ohms and the sound blaster as well after tons of searching. you can get the card for 75 on amazon and for 57 on newegg without the red shield for it. (or thats how it looks to me atleast)


----------



## Alex132

I wouldn't really know about headphones and monitoring for music...

I mean, sure it will be better than , but monitors are generally the way to go.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My suggestion would be to get the headphones since you are getting them anyways and see how you like them with your DG before spending money on another sound card or amp. I want to say they will be sufficient (not great, but definitely good enough), but I have only used my DG with my old AKG K701.


Yeah I will for sure be trying it with my current setup before spending more bucks but I just wanted to get peoples opinion and see if someone else may have already tried! Doesn't hurt to ask







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I wouldn't really know about headphones and monitoring for music...
> 
> I mean, sure it will be better than , but monitors are generally the way to go.


I agree. If you can point me twords some quality monitors where I can get 2 speakers for under 180 then I may consider this. But right now I also live in apartments where studio monitors are not peoples best friends.


----------



## selk22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> That card wont be able to pump out the full 250 ohms of the dt 770's unless you are planning on the 32 or 80 ohm versions. I would recommend a stronger sound card as well with those cans being the Sound blaster Z or the fiio e10 off computer amp. I just got both the 250 ohms and the sound blaster as well after tons of searching. you can get the card for 75 on amazon and for 57 on newegg without the red shield for it. (or thats how it looks to me atleast)


Thanks! I will probably try out the card fist and most likely upgrade a few weeks later.

Any one have an opinion on the DT770 vs 990 pro?

Sorry for double posting. i meant to edit this into last post


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *selk22*
> 
> Yeah I will for sure be trying it with my current setup before spending more bucks but I just wanted to get peoples opinion and see if someone else may have already tried! Doesn't hurt to ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. If you can point me twords some quality monitors where I can get 2 speakers for under 180 then I may consider this. But right now I also live in apartments where studio monitors are not peoples best friends.


Definitely never hurts and I personally always encourage it. As for not driving the headphones to their full abilities is expected, it is rarely necessary to do so to achieve acceptable/adequate volume and listening experience. You can relate back to this post by Simca as well where she talks about Beyer cans and the Xonar DG card.

http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/20190#post_21280756

Now whether or not that comes from personal experience or speculation, I am not sure. Simca can definitely clarify that for you.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> The Titanium HD's DAC is a pretty good one. Stick with it and get a good amp and hook up the HD to the amp via some RCA cables and you are good to go. A DAC upgrade to that of the Titanium HD would be >500 bucks.


Thank you for the info and tips, very anxious to receive my HE400s($300 amazon sale) and the O2 amp


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, in case anyone missed it, I am working on a article of sorts that essentially gathers important data in quotes while linking to their original sources to provide proper credit. This is to serve 2 purposes; clear up misunderstandings caused by different definitions of identical terms and centralize resources and related resources in one easy to access and navigate location. Here is the original link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/20160#post_21270233

If you have the time, please PM me or post here some feedback of what you think I should add or change, particularly in the gaming part. I plan on searching for scientific and public articles before Wikipedia though will be linking from there as well. An alternate, but more lengthy solution is have members volunteer to write their own articles for things instead, pending verification of course of facts. ) It could also be a combination of both. I do want to make this clear though. I do not expect anyone to do this given how time consuming and please do it only if you have the time and wish to. The last thing I want is to intrude upon your lives. With that said, any contributions would be gratefully welcome.







Of course, if you have articles done already, I would certainly love to see them.


----------



## godlyatheist

Just ordered JH13pro, need to get impression done so I can get my hands on the upgrade.


----------



## Simca

IMO, if he's simply looking for gamerific headphones (I assume for competative edge since he said 90% gaming) the HE-400s would not be the best choice. While the HE-400s are fine for gaming if you want some deep bass and are really interested in music as well, they're not great for competition.

It also depends how large of a soundstage he wants. If he's NOT into a huge soundstage, then my recommendations may be off for him. If he wants a huge sound stage..POTENTIALLY EXAGERATED...then the K701s are hard to beat. If he wants an easier to drive headphone with almost the same competetive edge, the Q701s are the modern version of the K701 and a funner version.

If he wants a tad more bass, the anniversary K702's are also up for discussion.

But how large of a soundstage does he want? How much bass does he want?

IMO, the Titanium HD should be his go to soundcard. I would sell the DX and move to the Titanium HD if his budget is as he says. Not only will he be getting most of his money if not all of it back from the DX which is a great little card, but he'll be upgrading to a higher quality (slightly) DAC and a better gaming performer. I see no downsides to doing this.

Furthermore, if you're going to be using any good headphone, it'll need an amp and the O2 is a great amp at a great price.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godlyatheist*
> 
> Just ordered JH13pro, need to get impression done so I can get my hands on the upgrade.


I've heard absolutely lovely things about them.
I really want to get my hands on a pair


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO, if he's simply looking for gamerific headphones (I assume for competative edge since he said 90% gaming) the HE-400s would not be the best choice. While the HE-400s are fine for gaming if you want some deep bass and are really interested in music as well, they're not great for competition.
> 
> It also depends how large of a soundstage he wants. If he's NOT into a huge soundstage, then my recommendations may be off for him. If he wants a huge sound stage..POTENTIALLY EXAGERATED...then the K701s are hard to beat. If he wants an easier to drive headphone with almost the same competetive edge, the Q701s are the modern version of the K701 and a funner version.
> 
> If he wants a tad more bass, the anniversary K702's are also up for discussion.
> 
> But how large of a soundstage does he want? How much bass does he want?
> 
> IMO, the Titanium HD should be his go to soundcard. I would sell the DX and move to the Titanium HD if his budget is as he says. Not only will he be getting most of his money if not all of it back from the DX which is a great little card, but he'll be upgrading to a higher quality (slightly) DAC and a better gaming performer. I see no downsides to doing this.
> 
> Furthermore, if you're going to be using any good headphone, it'll need an amp and the O2 is a great amp at a great price.


Why would you recommend the O2 over the Schiit Magni? This is purely out of curiosity of my own. I just bought the ASUS Essence STX and am getting Q701s from my wife for Christmas, and was looking at possible future upgrades. I plan on upgrading the OPamps for now. I've been told I'll really only need o upgrade the OP amps because the Schiiit Magni would only marginally be better. I was considering a Modi Magni set up for music and then using the Essence STX for gaming because of Dolby Headphone.


----------



## Simca

Personal preference. The O2 is more neutral while the Magni definitely leans brighter. Many feel the O2 leans bright as is, but the Magni is noticeably brighter than the O2 which I consider closer to neutral.

O2 also suffers from less problems that the Magni may run into with it's high gain/output level.


----------



## pez

I think some people end up liking one or the other. I'm not sure if anyone's really been able to truly say whether or not one is better than the other. For every one person that says the O2 is better, there's one that says the same for the Magni. The Magni is a great amp at it's price, so I don't think you can go wrong with either setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO, if he's simply looking for gamerific headphones (I assume for competative edge since he said 90% gaming) the HE-400s would not be the best choice. While the HE-400s are fine for gaming if you want some deep bass and are really interested in music as well, they're not great for competition.
> 
> It also depends how large of a soundstage he wants. If he's NOT into a huge soundstage, then my recommendations may be off for him. If he wants a huge sound stage..POTENTIALLY EXAGERATED...then the K701s are hard to beat. If he wants an easier to drive headphone with almost the same competetive edge, the Q701s are the modern version of the K701 and a funner version.
> 
> If he wants a tad more bass, the anniversary K702's are also up for discussion.
> 
> But how large of a soundstage does he want? How much bass does he want?
> 
> IMO, the Titanium HD should be his go to soundcard. I would sell the DX and move to the Titanium HD if his budget is as he says. Not only will he be getting most of his money if not all of it back from the DX which is a great little card, but he'll be upgrading to a higher quality (slightly) DAC and a better gaming performer. I see no downsides to doing this.
> 
> Furthermore, if you're going to be using any good headphone, it'll need an amp and the O2 is a great amp at a great price.


To sum this post up for you Phenom:

1. If you really only use cans for music 10% of the time, get K701, K702, or Q701. If you like bass, don't mind the smaller soundstage, and would like start listening to HQ music more, get the HE400.

2. Titanium HD is your ideal sound card. Sell your DX and buy a Titanium HD and be happy! DX has good resell value so should be easier to sell for good price.

3. O2 amp is great and recommended!


----------



## Simca

IMO the Magni is cheaper and looks better. Those are two major selling points for it.

However, if you have a custom case for the O2 like I do, then there goes one of the sellings points for the Magni. 

Also having had mine custom done, I didn't not pay the extra fees that JDS tacked on. Therefore there are zero benefits for me the Magni had over the O2.

I also also have some other modifications in my O2 to make it better than the O2 everyone else has including the power coil thingy inside and alternative and more expensive op amps.

Thank you for translating deic to english, OC.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Personally, the O2D has a slight V shaped signature as an amp.
I would not describe it as bright.

Oh and Phenom:
My personal suggestion is this:
If you really want the most out of your PC, whilst using a headphone - buy yourself the O2D (yes the DAC version).
This will:
1. Avoid you having to sell your DX
2. Avoid you using a direct wire into your PC (which can be far at times)
3. Get you a better sound than the DX/THD would get you
4. Prevent any HDD noise that can be heard
5. More driving power to your headphones
6. An amp/dac combo that can be PORTED from one rig to another, without any single worries

So, I have no idea how Simca overlooked the DAC version of the O2 (buy it used if you want to) - but that's my suggestion to you. I see it as: Best of both worlds.

I personally HAVE the DX myself and don't find it good at all for headphones. Sure it does the job, but it's horrible - I've tried other soundcards too, and was quite disappointed with them too. That's why I ended up buying and choosing the EHP-O2D and I haven't regretted it since.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO the Magni is cheaper and looks better. Those are two major selling points for it.
> 
> However, if you have a custom case for the O2 like I do, then there goes one of the sellings points for the Magni.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also having had mine custom done, I didn't not pay the extra fees that JDS tacked on. Therefore there are zero benefits for me the Magni had over the O2.
> 
> I also also have some other modifications in my O2 to make it better than the O2 everyone else has including the power coil thingy inside and alternative and more expensive op amps.
> 
> Thank you for translating deic to english, OC.


Changed which opamps to what? I thought the opamps in the BOM were measured to be the best for the job? What's the other mod?


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> To sum this post up for you Phenom:
> 
> 1. If you really only use cans for music 10% of the time, get K701, K702, or Q701. If you like bass, don't mind the smaller soundstage, and would like start listening to HQ music more, get the HE400.
> 
> 2. Titanium HD is your ideal sound card. Sell your DX and buy a Titanium HD and be happy! DX has good resell value so should be easier to sell for good price.
> 
> 3. O2 amp is great and recommended!


Thanks for the feedback from what I am reading I have a Pair of K701's, Titanium HD, and 02 on my to buy list next payday







. Thank you OC and Simca.

*edit* I will wait for feedback on the 02D idea.


----------



## Simca

The Titanium HD is better for gaming than the ODAC. ODAC is better for music than the HD. That's why I recommend the HD with the O2.

I can't tell you why the creative card is better for gaming, still don't understand that. Has to be software or some software-hardware combination related thing I would think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Personally, the O2D has a slight V shaped signature as an amp.
> I would not describe it as bright.
> 
> Oh and Phenom:
> My personal suggestion is this:
> If you really want the most out of your PC, whilst using a headphone - buy yourself the O2D (yes the DAC version).
> This will:
> 1. Avoid you having to sell your DX
> 2. Avoid you using a direct wire into your PC (which can be far at times)
> 3. Get you a better sound than the DX/THD would get you
> 4. Prevent any HDD noise that can be heard
> 5. More driving power to your headphones
> 6. An amp/dac combo that can be PORTED from one rig to another, without any single worries
> 
> So, I have no idea how Simca overlooked the DAC version of the O2 (buy it used if you want to) - but that's my suggestion to you. I see it as: Best of both worlds.
> 
> I personally HAVE the DX myself and don't find it good at all for headphones. Sure it does the job, but it's horrible - I've tried other soundcards too, and was quite disappointed with them too. That's why I ended up buying and choosing the EHP-O2D and I haven't regretted it since.


He is planning on using these headphones 90% for competitive gaming meaning sound card not DAC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He is planning on using these headphones 90% for competitive gaming meaning sound card not DAC


so then, why is there a suggestion to buy a soundcard that has a DAC then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The Titanium HD is better for gaming than the ODAC. ODAC is better for music than the HD. That's why I recommend the HD with the O2.
> 
> I can't tell you why the creative card is better for gaming, still don't understand that. Has to be software or some software-hardware combination related thing I would think.


Most probably software EARX or something called like that?
Asus has been known to be horrible with game integration.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so then, why is there a suggestion to buy a soundcard that has a DAC then?
> Most probably software EARX or something called like that?
> Asus has been known to be horrible with game integration.


Sound cards have software designed for games. In Creatives case it is EAX.


----------



## Simca

No idea. I have no idea why Creative cards are better for gaming than Asus cards, but they are and they are pretty much hands down across the board. DX is a wonderful little card (but I think it shines the most for 2.1/5.1 setups that are basically HTIBs or simple plug and play speakers like the Klipsch ProMedia, SP2500s, Logitech series speakers, Edifiers or anything else that can be plugged into the soundcard and doesn't need to worry about amplification from a separate source.

While the DX is good for gaming on SOME games (Call of Duty), it's simply atrocious on other types of games (Battlefield and Valve games).

Creative does a good job with footsteps and locating sounds on just about every game.


----------



## jellybeans69

EAX actually kind of sux , with EAX off it was actually easier locating people than with it on or any other effects X-fi suite offers. It just messes up sound.

While my opinion might be subjective i'll still say EAX is probably better being off than on if you want to locate people in comp fps.

Mini-edit: I'll take any realtek on-board for locating people in BF/CS over Creative with EAX or Dolby enabled.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sound cards have software designed for games. In Creatives case it is EAX.


that's the one.
As for designed for games...found them to be a lot of gimmick things really.
Like activating dolby headphone on the DX...complete waste of time
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No idea. I have no idea why Creative cards are better for gaming than Asus cards, but they are and they are pretty much hands down across the board. DX is a wonderful little card (but I think it shines the most for 2.1/5.1 setups that are basically HTIBs or simple plug and play speakers like the Klipsch ProMedia, SP2500s, Logitech series speakers, Edifiers or anything else that can be plugged into the soundcard and doesn't need to worry about amplification from a separate source.
> 
> While the DX is good for gaming on SOME games (Call of Duty), they're simple atrocious on other types of games (Battlefield and Valve games).
> 
> Creative does a good job with footsteps and locating sound location on just about every game.


I agree - the DX is wonderful for my 5.1 (although software of the DX -> aka the drivers utterly suck).
But, why would you choose the THD (+ possibly the O2 as amp) over the O2D for headphones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> EAX actually kind of sux , with EAX off it was actually easier locating people than with it on or any other effects X-fi suite offers. It just messes up sound.
> 
> While my opinion might be subjective i'll still say EAX is probably better being off than on if you want to locate people in comp fps.
> 
> Mini-edit: I'll take any realtek on-board for locating people in BF/CS over Creative with EAX or Dolby enabled.


exactly my point. I totally agree.
I game on BF quite a bit at night with headphones in...O2D gives me the amplification, my ZO2 gives me that "fullness" and my D2K's give me that depth.
Such a wonderful combo to my ears.

No Dolby crap applied - or any sort of EQ on the O2D


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> EAX actually kind of sux , with EAX off it was actually easier locating people than with it on or any other effects X-fi suite offers. It just messes up sound.
> 
> While my opinion might be subjective i'll still say EAX is probably better being off than on if you want to locate people in comp fps.


I think it is a personal preference thing. I know some people that swear by THX and CMSS3D, but I personlly love DH. I haven't extensively tested out THX, but I have with DH and CMSS3D and found CMSS3D more often than not messed me up vs DH.


----------



## Simca

Nope, I completely agree with you Jelly Beans. I absolutely hated all the crap effects they had for gaming. I always recommend to people to turn it off which is why I'm so very confused as to why Creative cards sound better for gaming. It's not something you activate it's simply always on which is why I'm thinking it's hardware/software related.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's the one.
> As for designed for games...found them to be a lot of gimmick things really.
> Like activating dolby headphone on the DX...complete waste of time
> I agree - the DX is wonderful for my 5.1 (although software of the DX -> aka the drivers utterly suck).
> But, why would you choose the THD (+ possibly the O2 as amp) over the O2D for headphones?
> exactly my point. I totally agree.
> I game on BF quite a bit at night with headphones in...O2D gives me the amplification, my ZO2 gives me that "fullness" and my D2K's give me that depth.
> Such a wonderful combo to my ears.
> 
> No Dolby crap applied - or any sort of EQ on the O2D


Because music is literally a low priority. She reiterated twice that Creative cards have proven to be better at positional audio in games (i.e. what he's going to be doing 90% of the time). Why would you give someone a DAC when they can potentially make use of the features of a gaming sound card that also has a DAC?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Because music is literally a low priority. She reiterated twice that Creative cards have proven to be better at positional audio in games (i.e. what he's going to be doing 90% of the time). Why would you give someone a DAC when they can potentially make use of the features of a gaming sound card that also has a DAC?


and I want an explanation to:
"But, why would you choose the THD (+ possibly the O2 as amp) over the O2D for headphones?"

For gaming or music?
Question has been completely overlooked.
More so, if the "features" that the card has are being disabled, I can't quite see the correlation nor the logic.

EDIT:
And just to clarify - there was no proof, just personal preference.
I agree with that personal preference - but where is the proof Pez?


----------



## Simca

I don't know how you quantify positional audio cues on a scale/chart/graph.

I can tell you that MANY members of OCN, Head-fi and other communities have had both creative and asus cards and compared them side by side, myself included. For some reason (which I've been telling you for several posts now) Creative cards give better positional cues than the Asus card. That said, just about every soundcard I've heard does better for positional cues than external DACs.

We have one member that did a write up on the STX vs TiHD with it including the differences in audio positional cues for gaming with the TiHD being the "clear" victor.

That said, external DACs from my experience are not amazing for gaming.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't know how you quantify positional audio cues on a scale/chart/graph.
> 
> I can tell you that MANY members of OCN, Head-fi and other communities have had both creative and asus cards and compared them side by side, myself included. For some reason (which I've been telling you for several posts now) Creative cards give better positional cues than the Asus card. That said, just about every soundcard I've heard does better for positional cues than external DACs.
> 
> We have one member that did a write up on the STX vs TiHD with it including the differences in audio positional cues for gaming with the TiHD being the "clear" victor.
> 
> That said, external DACs from my experience are not amazing for gaming.


When you say "clear" how big of a difference is it?


----------



## Simca

Let's put it this way. In games like Battlefield, I had NO clue where people were coming from with Asus cards until they were right up on me and in games like BF if they're right up on you, that's useless since you're already dead. The point of positional cues is to get advantages ahead of time from sounds coming at you or sounds around you so that you can turn in the direction of the sound and be on alert. You're not on alert with Asus cards. You have a much better time of hearing footsteps coming at you with a TiHD.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let's put it this way. In games like Battlefield, I had NO clue where people were coming from with Asus cards until they were right up on me and in games like BF if they're right up on you, that's useless since you're already dead. The point of positional cues is to get advantages ahead of time from sounds coming at you or sounds around you so that you can turn in the direction of the sound and be on alert. You're not on alert with Asus cards. You have a much better time of hearing footsteps coming at you with a TiHD.


I'll have to do some comparisons for myself once I get my Q701s. I still have a few Creative Extigy's laying around for console gaming.


----------



## Simca

I can't speak for the Extigy, but from experience with the Titanium HD USB(external DAC version) it was inferior to the internal soundcard solution in every way. I absolutely abhor the TiHD USB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let's put it this way. In games like Battlefield, I had NO clue where people were coming from with Asus cards until they were right up on me and in games like BF if they're right up on you, that's useless since you're already dead. The point of positional cues is to get advantages ahead of time from sounds coming at you or sounds around you so that you can turn in the direction of the sound and be on alert. You're not on alert with Asus cards. You have a much better time of hearing footsteps coming at you with a TiHD.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'll have to do some comparisons for myself once I get my Q701s. I still have a few Creative Extigy's laying around for console gaming.


I'm curious to how much BF you've played Simca....








I hear quite a lot via my combo. In fact, I feel more immersed in the gameplay with my headphones, than I do with my speakers.

I would love to read the write up. Any links?

Just an FYI:
Footsteps aren't something you should be looking out for in BF, instead that's something that's important in COD, actually extremely important in COD.
In BF - you listen out for the "cries" the BF soldiers do: Ie. "Cover me I'm reloading!!!!"


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm curious to how much BF you've played Simca....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear quite a lot via my combo. In fact, I feel more immersed in the gameplay with my headphones, than I do with my speakers.
> 
> I would love to read the write up. Any links?
> 
> Just an FYI:
> Footsteps aren't something you should be looking out for in BF, instead that's something that's important in COD, actually extremely important in COD.
> In BF - you listen out for the "cries" the BF soldiers do: Ie. "Cover me I'm reloading!!!!"


Footsteps are the most important thing for soundwhoring in COD. However, in Ghosts, "cries" are a lot more prevalent and useful. Your teammates (their character) actually call out where the enemy are, so that's pretty important, too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Footsteps are the most important thing for soundwhoring in COD. However, in Ghosts, "cries" are a lot more prevalent and useful. Your teammates (their character) actually call out where the enemy are, so that's pretty important, too.


interesting - yeah I jumped off the COD bandwagon a little while ago. Footsteps always used to be the big factor, back when I played (COD4,5,6)
As for BF...in my last 7years of playing BF...not at one point have I said: DAM IT must have been listening out for those footsteps lmao.


----------



## Simca

Admittedly, before BF4, BC2 was the only Battelfield I played despite having BF3 as well. I hated BC2 because I felt the guns were extremely underpowered in the beginning and the .50 cal slugs you get later on make fighting someone at low level vs someone at high level which is going to happen ever game completely broken. I also hated getting sniped from 4 miles away hiding in a brush.

Still, I don't see what that has to do with my opinion on gaming. Foot steps are still audible and play a big part in sound cues for gaming.

Our very own RallyMaster did a writeup comparing the STX to the TiHD. Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/989286/updated-1-12-12-x-fi-bites-the-dust-titanium-hd-vs-essence-stx-comparo/0_20


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Admittedly, before BF4, BC2 was the only Battelfield I played despite having BF3 as well. I hated BC2 because I felt the guns were extremely underpowered in the beginning and the .50 cal slugs you get later on make fighting someone at low level vs someone at high level which is going to happen ever game completely broken. I also hated getting sniped from 4 miles away hiding in a brush.
> 
> Still, I don't see what that has to do with my opinion on gaming. Foot steps are still audible and play a big part in sound cues for gaming.
> 
> Our very own RallyMaster did a writeup comparing the STX to the TiHD. Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/989286/updated-1-12-12-x-fi-bites-the-dust-titanium-hd-vs-essence-stx-comparo/0_20


BC2 was pretty awesome though, assault rifles were pretty good at sniping people even at great distances.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> interesting - yeah I jumped off the COD bandwagon a little while ago. Footsteps always used to be the big factor, back when I played (COD4,5,6)
> As for BF...in my last 7years of playing BF...not at one point have I said: DAM IT must have been listening out for those footsteps lmao.


I play both. I used to be a console gamer, and since most of them don't have the money for great headphones, I got away with my Psyko Audio Kryptons. I was pretty depressed to hear my Superlux 661B completely demolishing the Kryptons in fidelity. Granted, I only paid 50 for the Kryptons and 30 for the 661B's. I personally have not found myself focusing on audio that much in BF, but when I play COD I feel like I should be playing with my eyes closed so (I don't have to see the PS2 graphics) I can focus on hearing footsteps and then spraying someone in the face with an SMG lol.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Admittedly, before BF4, BC2 was the only Battelfield I played despite having BF3 as well. I hated BC2 because I felt the guns were extremely underpowered in the beginning and the .50 cal slugs you get later on make fighting someone at low level vs someone at high level which is going to happen ever game completely broken. I also hated getting sniped from 4 miles away hiding in a brush.
> 
> Still, I don't see what that has to do with my opinion on gaming. Foot steps are still audible and play a big part in sound cues for gaming.
> 
> Our very own RallyMaster did a writeup comparing the STX to the TiHD. Here you go: http://www.overclock.net/t/989286/updated-1-12-12-x-fi-bites-the-dust-titanium-hd-vs-essence-stx-comparo/0_20


because if one of your arguments is "footsteps" for a guy that's going to be mainly gaming - and none other than on BF, that argument is completely invalid.
Thus why I couldn't help but ask how much BF you've actually played.

On another side note:
I didn't feel like that at all with the guns in BC2. Each gun had its pros and cons. In one of the starting snipers was the most played sniper for most people. M95 was unlocked later, but not used as often due to its slower reload rate.

Cheers for the link - will read into it after I finish my TBA-04 review.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I play both. I used to be a console gamer, and since most of them don't have the money for great headphones, I got away with my Psyko Audio Kryptons. I was pretty depressed to hear my Superlux 661B completely demolishing the Kryptons in fidelity. Granted, I only paid 50 for the Kryptons and 30 for the 661B's. I personally have not found myself focusing on audio that much in BF, but when I play COD I feel like I should be playing with my eyes closed so (I don't have to see the PS2 graphics) I can focus on hearing footsteps and then spraying someone in the face with an SMG lol.


haha agreed.
In BF on the other hand, if you aren't playing HC - just close your eyes and look at the mini-map - that's the only thing you'll have to look at








(and that's why I got "audiophile" headphones back a few years ago, because in COD - at night - I used to dial the sound right down and without listening to footsteps I was a walking duck - especially with an intervention and not a spray and pray weapon in my hands lol)


----------



## Simca

Have you tried playing COD on your ODAC? It's actually not as great of an experience as the DX. It's similar to onboard sound for positional cues.

As far as your opinion is concerned regarding BC2 and why it's good:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Have you tried playing COD on your ODAC? It's actually not as great of an experience as the DX. It's similar to onboard sound for positional cues.
> 
> As far as your opinion is concerned regarding BC2 and why it's good:


hahahaha!
And no haven't played cod for a few years, thus haven't been needing to listen out for footsteps









BF on the other hand - did a lot of personal tests with the O2D vs the DX for my D2K's....and the difference was mind blowing.
DX sucked so hard at "positional cues", as you put it. But the O2D was like being in the BF itself. Noises coming from everywhere explosions being heart shattering and big shell shots or sniper shots being so loud in my ears that it made me jump when someone killed me from close range with a sniper lol.
I usually play at louder volumes, in order to give myself an edge on the BF - as I can hear out for enemies.


----------



## Simca

I'm not typically a huge HE-300 fan, but at $150 dollars THAT'S SOME AUDIOS.

http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMAN-HE-300-HiFiMan-Headphones/dp/B00667F7OK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385923665&sr=8-1&keywords=he-300


----------



## bumblebee1980

Battlefield 3 and 4 sound pretty good with my DAC. I haven't owned a Creative card in like 10 years so I can't speak for CMSS-3D (not even sure Creative supports it anymore) but listening to Dolby Headphone with the Audio Technica ATH-M50 it sounds really artificial and too open with the Sennheiser HD600. I described it in another thread as taking away from the mix.


----------



## bumblebee1980

by the way I used the Xonar Unified Drivers with Windows 7 and DH1 and DH2 settings. despite owning a really nice DAC I still keep the Asus Xonar Essence ST in my computer.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and I want an explanation to:
> "But, why would you choose the THD (+ possibly the O2 as amp) over the O2D for headphones?"
> 
> For gaming or music?
> Question has been completely overlooked.
> More so, if the "features" that the card has are being disabled, I can't quite see the correlation nor the logic.
> 
> EDIT:
> And just to clarify - there was no proof, just personal preference.
> I agree with that personal preference - but where is the proof Pez?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't know how you quantify positional audio cues on a scale/chart/graph.
> 
> I can tell you that MANY members of OCN, Head-fi and other communities have had both creative and asus cards and compared them side by side, myself included. For some reason (which I've been telling you for several posts now) Creative cards give better positional cues than the Asus card. That said, just about every soundcard I've heard does better for positional cues than external DACs.
> 
> We have one member that did a write up on the STX vs TiHD with it including the differences in audio positional cues for gaming with the TiHD being the "clear" victor.
> 
> That said, external DACs from my experience are not amazing for gaming.


Excuse my semantics, but the popular opinion seems to remain the same.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> by the way I used the Xonar Unified Drivers with Windows 7 and DH1 and DH2 settings. despite owning a really nice DAC I still keep the Asus Xonar Essence ST in my computer.


Unified drivers are good aren't they?
I absolutely love them. Even donated to the dev for doing the project!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Excuse my semantics, but the popular opinion seems to remain the same.


proof = objective data
I fully take on-board (and agreed) with the subjective personal taste though.

So when you said: She proved.
No she never proved it, she just inputted her thoughts on it.

There's a big difference.
My personal input is: Get the O2D


----------



## bumblebee1980

Dolby Headphone with the Asus Xonar Essence ST didn't improve my performance over the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD. I preferred Dolby Headphone off. I went 99-38 with the MP7 in Domination and later on switched to the P90.

stop buying sound cards.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Unified drivers are good aren't they?
> I absolutely love them. Even donated to the dev for doing the project!
> proof = objective data
> I fully take on-board (and agreed) with the subjective personal taste though.
> 
> So when you said: She proved.
> No she never proved it, she just inputted her thoughts on it.
> 
> There's a big difference.
> My personal input is: Get the O2D


it was a bit confusing installing the Unified Drivers at first but I do like them more.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it was a bit confusing installing the Unified Drivers at first but I do like them more.


yeah the initial installation can be a little confusing, especially with all the options you can get.
But other than that, it is quite simple after







!

I prefer the C-panel over the stock Asus one.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah the initial installation can be a little confusing, especially with all the options you can get.
> But other than that, it is quite simple after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I prefer the C-panel over the stock Asus one.


What are the differences between all of them?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What are the differences between all of them?


you mean c panel and the stock asus one?
The differences might not be able to be noticed by most, for the extra functionalities c panel offers.
But differences aside, the fact the drivers actually WORK via the uni drivers is why I've been on it.
Asus' stock drivers + software worked on/off for me on win7 and win8.1 - so I gave them up since day 1, after almost sending the card back.

Asus are well known for implementing utterly useless software implementation on their excellent hardware.

You can read up and download the uni drivers here:
http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you mean c panel and the stock asus one?
> The differences might not be able to be noticed by most, for the extra functionalities c panel offers.
> But differences aside, the fact the drivers actually WORK via the uni drivers is why I've been on it.
> Asus' stock drivers + software worked on/off for me on win7 and win8.1 - so I gave them up since day 1, after almost sending the card back.
> 
> Asus are well known for implementing utterly useless software implementation on their excellent hardware.
> 
> You can read up and download the uni drivers here:
> http://maxedtech.com/asus-xonar-unified-drivers/


I've got the uni drivers. Didn't even know my card came with a disk until I dug through the box a little more. I meant the uni asus, c-media, and low latency something something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I've got the uni drivers. Didn't even know my card came with a disk until I dug through the box a little more. I meant the uni asus, c-media, and low latency something something.


et voila:
http://maxedtech.com/uni-xonar-features/


----------



## bumblebee1980

I'm pretty sure no games support the DSP engines (EAX and DS3D GX) anymore. Dolby Headphone sounds terrible no matter the condition I tried. sound cards are always going to have design limitations and limited to SMPS and IC chips. you guys are like cylons programmed to buy them. I really wish this site had a writer because I want to see a round up of sound cards and DA converters under $250. maybe with a little luck we can bury all our sound cards in a hole next to the E.T cartridges


----------



## Simca

Why don't you do it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> et voila:
> http://maxedtech.com/uni-xonar-features/


c-media it is. Looks like I'm reinstalling when I get off work. Thanks.







Somehow I missed that while reading up about the uni drivers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why don't you do it.


I will never get my money back. all the sound cards and DA converters need to be review samples. it's going to take at least a month to do listening tests and if I want to take measurements even longer.


----------



## Simca

Buy used, sell for virtually the same price you bought it. The TiHD was just for sale for 80-90 dollars. That would have easily sold for 100-120.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't have the time right now. I graduate soon but after Feb I will have some free time. I don't want to go into my own pocket or spend a year trying to offload it all.


----------



## Simca

You offload soundcards extremely quickly. I never held onto a soundcard for more than a day.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> c-media it is. Looks like I'm reinstalling when I get off work. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somehow I missed that while reading up about the uni drivers.


haha no worries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You offload soundcards extremely quickly. I never held onto a soundcard for more than a day.


If it is that easy, why don't you do it senorita?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

*hugs ODAC* I will never trade her for another sound card!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Unified drivers are good aren't they?
> I absolutely love them. Even donated to the dev for doing the project!
> proof = objective data
> I fully take on-board (and agreed) with the subjective personal taste though.
> 
> So when you said: She proved.
> No she never proved it, she just inputted her thoughts on it.
> 
> There's a big difference.
> My personal input is: Get the O2D


I corrected myself, but didn't use dumbed down speech to express it. I implied I made a mistake with semantics, and should have said it differently. I even corrected it to say 'opinion'. I'm not sure what else you're trying to get at. If you've got something to say, say it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *hugs ODAC* I will never trade her for another sound card!


amen to that
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I corrected myself, but didn't use dumbed down speech to express it. I implied I made a mistake with semantics, and should have said it differently. I even corrected it to say 'opinion'. I'm not sure what else you're trying to get at. If you've got something to say, say it.


you're an interesting human being


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If it is that easy, why don't you do it senorita?


I did, yet some people (you) still have adverse opinions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I did, yet some people (you) still have adverse opinions.


did you catch them all?
"a round up of sound cards and DA converters under $250"

And had more than 1 day usage of them?
"I never held onto a soundcard for more than a day."


----------



## bumblebee1980

if somebody on Youtube can get review samples I don't see why a site with this much traffic can't. I wish OCN had a writer. I think a roundup would be a good read regardless of the outcome.

I used to think sound cards were good value propositions but so many products exist now. Audioengine D3, Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 and Cambridge XS launched this month alone.


----------



## pez

I'm sure we could if someone tried. We would all have to collectively agree on said writer, too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

thing is I don't think the top men at work really care about the audio section and video is really where it's at now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if somebody on Youtube can get review samples I don't see why a site with this much traffic can't. I wish OCN had a writer. I think a roundup would be a good read regardless of the outcome.
> 
> I used to think sound cards were good value propositions but so many products exist now. Audioengine D3, Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2 and Cambridge XS launched this month alone.


It ain't easy contacting some companies. And OCN isn't really known for audio, rather it is known for PC's.
Also what happens with negative reviews?

See that's the thing that comes into play - you could review products - but why should that certain person be picked on OCN and not others, should it be a rotation, can multiple people be selected - a lot of problems arise.

Furthermore, I would not really be willing to believe someone on OCN that will have a certain bias towards products, due to sponsorship of products sent to them.
I don't think you understand, that most of the time if you write a negative reviews on something - then it will negatively effect your chances of receiving that product.
If you are acting as OCN as a site - then you're opinion in theory is OCN's not that certain person's. As this comes down to audio, especially being subjective, how do you moderate that?

Long story short:
If someone was getting products, via a contact on OCN - then there review won't be negative, it won't really critique some of the things that they should, because they are in fear of losing that link with that company and furthermore acting as OCN, rather than themselves.
That's why you see jude on head-fi making reviews via his site, but acting as him. That's the right thing to do.

If you make this about the latest GPU for example, then that's a completely different story, where objective data is useful and subjective data is close to useless. Whereas with audio it isn't quite the opposite, but subjectivity plays a huge role in the review. My ears, won't hear what your ears hear.

On that note - I always am honest with my reviews and will slam a bad product if I see it or receive it. No matter from what company it is from.
I don't like lying and thus always negatively effect my own chances of receiving products, by not sacrificing trust some readers have in me.

With that - I published my TBA-04 review, just now - have a read if you're interested.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the HiFiGuy way of reviewing things. I think he just mails manufacturers for review samples so he can create video content like unboxing videos. the only time he ever actually reviews a product is if it's good (ATH-M50, AKG Q701, HD600/HD650, etc.)

I don't think hes ever said anything bad about any product lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I have to say your reading comprehension is absolutely atrocious. On more than one occasion I've had to clear up your failed attempts at comprehension. The quote you misquoted was very clearly in regards to selling soundcards. The entire point of that post was to say that reselling soundcards was very simple and sold like hotcakes basically, NOT that I only held onto soundcards for a day. If you at all look at any of my reviews, I have the product for a minimum of 1 week and sometimes hold onto it for several months before doing reviews on it. So they get some decent time listened to.


And here I thought I was going crazy







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Youtube has classes on content creation. for someone who's never done one you make pretty good videos. I could totally see a little OCN watermark


haha nop - never ever done anything like that.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> there's no need to be offensive, seriously.
> Next time I'll just report it. Pisses me off so much when people act like you do.
> Sorry Miss English, bloody hell.


Consider this, you just offended me and questioned my integrity by your previous statement. I wonder if you realize that. If you did so willingly, that would be hostile. If you did so unknowingly, then my previous statement stands supreme.

You on more than one occasion put words in my mouth, which is either horrible reading comprehension or an extremely poor attempt at trying to devalue my opinion. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt here and assuming you're not attacking my integrity and are simply not reading the text appropriately before you half-ass quote me completely and obnoxiously out of context for your own personal needs.

If you're so immature that you can't handle that then report away. I will not change my ways for you. I also suggest you grow up if you're incapable of handling what I said to you.


----------



## bumblebee1980

a friend of mine told me about them. i'm not sure who gets selected but Youtube will email you about them. OCN doesn't have a Youtube network, right?


----------



## bumblebee1980

hell even TPU has a writer. Fred is a trooper.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/?category=Headphones


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fred has been reviewing headphones, gaming headsets, IEM, amplifiers and digital-analog-converters for years all by himself. sometimes he pops in the Forums to give advice. nice guy


----------



## Simca

Footsteps were as important to the game if you had a soundcard that was worth anything and did the job for BC2 back then (you didn't, so you wouldn't have known about it. You were stuck listening to "cries"). Furthermore, the point of the soundcard discussion was audio positional cues. Footsteps are only one part of audio positional cues. Gunfire and other factors come into play and I shouldn't need to list everything that you can hear to get my point across.

But with you I do...why is that?

And like I've said, it's not the first time this has happened.

If you can't be bothered to read simple sentences, DO NOT HALF ASS QUOTE ME. I will utterly obliterate you every time.

If you question my integrity, then I will question your lazy reading comprehension. If you can dance to that jig, then we can move on splendidly. It's when you throw tantrums like this that we are forced to joust.


----------



## jameyscott

Hugs for all.


----------



## pez

I have to say BC2 is one of the first games I really noticed footsteps in. Indoors, running footsteps are ridiculously loud. Snow levels were a bust, too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

CS had footsteps too. That's why you walked... so you can ninja knife people!


----------



## Aaranu

My new favourites, perfering them over my HD800s currently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> My new favourites, perfering them over my HD800s currently.


Oooh! We are Can Brothers!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> My new favourites, perfering them over my HD800s currently.


hey I have that mouse pad. the really long one Razer makes? also had the LCD-2 until I upgraded to the LCD-3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hey I have that mouse pad. the really long one Razer makes? also had the LCD-2 until I *upgraded to the LCD-3*.


I really want to hate you...


----------



## Kokin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> CS had footsteps too. That's why you walked... so you can ninja knife people!


Yep the original CS was where I first felt the importance of walking.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really want to hate you...


you don't have to be terrified of me like Simca









Audeze makes amazing headphones.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Why on earth LCDs over the equivalent HiFiMans?

I'll never understand it...


----------



## pez

Source was where I started my journey. I just never really played competitively enough to notice it'd sound stage







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you don't have to be terrified of me like Simca


I am not terrified of her, I just rather not antagonize her. When I disagree with her, I just ignore her if things look like they are starting to escalate. At the same time I respect her knowledge (especially in the low end), just like I respect yours and others in the high end, and TD for IEM's. That goes for everyone here really. All of us are here because in our own weird ways we want to help and share. Otherwise, we would be elsewhere doing other stuff. I have certainly benefited from this club personally. There is a reason why I am now rocking LCD-2's with a Soloist amp and some PFE232's.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I recommend you upgrade the Audeze LCD-2 cable and not because of the sonics but the ergonomics. I find Audeze stock cables too long and too heavy. I don't like the connectors either. get yourself a 3-5 ft silver cable or make one yourself.

Denon stock cables tho take the cake lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why on earth LCDs over the equivalent HiFiMans?
> 
> I'll never understand it...


I find wood incredibly attractive. I will readily admit that I am an aluminum and wood whore.







Having never listened to the HE500, I cannot comment on any sound differences, but I am completely happy with my headphones.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I recommend you upgrade the Audeze LCD-2 cable and not because of the sonics but the ergonomics. I find Audeze stock cables too long and too heavy. I don't like the connectors either. get yourself a 3-5 ft silver cable or make one yourself.
> 
> Denon stock cables tho take the cake lol


I went ahead and bought a new cable for my Q701's that I'm getting. I felt that a 10 ft lime green cable was unneeded when my desktop is 2 feet away from me. I just bought a nice black braided 4ft cable. I plan on making my own at some point for the heck of it. I don't see why people fuss so much about the cable. Can it really make that much of a difference of stock? I mean, if the stock is made out of steel, then yeah, I can see it making a difference (Obviously exaggerating)


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't like braided cables at all.

the Denon cable is awful because the braided jacket likes to kink, get's dirty and create microphonics. little threads start to show after a while too I have to burn them off with a lighter ugh.


----------



## Failuyr

It might be just because I'm on a laptop, but the graph doesn't seem to like it. It won't let me see the right half of the graph or scroll. I don't know if that's a site/resolution/compatibility issue or not, I just thought I'd give the heads up.

Oh, resolution is 1366x768.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't like braided cables at all.
> 
> the Denon cable is awful because the braided jacket likes to kink, get's dirty and create microphonics. little threads start to show after a while too I have to burn them off with a lighter ugh.


Ehh, I can't really complain. I got it for 15 bucks on eBay from a good seller. Even has one that has inline controls which would be nice for on the go. Even though I'm never on the go. XD IIRC it is made from enamelled copper. Definitely nothing like OFC copper, but I don't think it will change the sound much, if at all from the stock cable. I guess I'll test that out when they all come in.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is what I had



the Furutech connector is my favourite quarter inch jack

these look okay. probably stiff.



braided jackets drive me crazy!


----------



## bgtrance

Man those LCDs look nice







I think the LCD-3 will be my final upgrade to my current headphones. After that I am done buying audio equipment


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> After that I am done buying audio equipment


That's what they all say.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Man those LCDs look nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the LCD-3 will be my final upgrade to my current headphones. After that I am done buying audio equipment


Suuuuure


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not terrified of her, I just rather not antagonize her. When I disagree with her, I just ignore her if things look like they are starting to escalate. At the same time I respect her knowledge (especially in the low end), just like I respect yours and others in the high end, and TD for IEM's. That goes for everyone here really. All of us are here because in our own weird ways we want to help and share. Otherwise, we would be elsewhere doing other stuff. I have certainly benefited from this club personally. There is a reason why I am now rocking LCD-2's with a Soloist amp and some PFE232's.


Actually haven't heard from you with the PFE's for a long time.
What's your thoughts on them?

I remember you posting initial impressions and first thoughts ages ago.

I've definitely heard more all-rounders in terms of IEM's but the PFE232's just seem to do it for me, each time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't like braided cables at all.
> 
> the Denon cable is awful because the braided jacket likes to kink, get's dirty and create microphonics. little threads start to show after a while too I have to burn them off with a lighter ugh.


Agreed stock denon cable is horrible. Well at least the one on the D2Ks
When I got that replaced I was so relieved lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

BTG makes pretty cheap cables and adapters at least compared to the other companies that charge a fortune.

http://btg-audio.webs.com/


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I find wood incredibly attractive. I will readily admit that I am an aluminum and wood whore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having never listened to the HE500, I cannot comment on any sound differences, but I am completely happy with my headphones.


Hm, you should avoid the opportunity to listen to a HiFiMan or SR-007 then







. I consider the main strengths of Aud'eze to be their polarizing aesthetic and rock-solid customer service. In terms of sonics, I know of very few that prefer them to the likes of HiFiMan or Stax that have had the opportunity to meaningfully listen to each. The LCDs are certainly good but about 50-100% overpriced IMHO.


----------



## Valgaur

I don't understand why my sound controller on my keyboard wont lower my sound card audio.... i have to manually adjust it, it's alright i guess but just gotta get used to it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valgaur*
> 
> I don't understand why my sound controller on my keyboard wont lower my sound card audio.... i have to manually adjust it, it's alright i guess but just gotta get used to it.


Go into your services and enable hid device or something like tgat. Fixed mynissues with my volume rocker not working on my keyboard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Actually haven't heard from you with the PFE's for a long time.
> What's your thoughts on them?
> 
> I remember you posting initial impressions and first thoughts ages ago.
> 
> I've definitely heard more all-rounders in terms of IEM's but the PFE232's just seem to do it for me, each time.
> Agreed stock denon cable is horrible. Well at least the one on the D2Ks
> When I got that replaced I was so relieved lol


Well I am using a custom EQ that purposely rolls off the trebles as I find them a bit edgy sometimes. I enjoy the energetic midrange and the mid bass thump seems a bit crisper or detailed. The sub-bass hasn't opened up yet though. Still hoping it will.







Either way, it is a very good pair of IEM's and definitely fits me a lot more than the TF10.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hm, you should avoid the opportunity to listen to a HiFiMan or SR-007 then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I consider the main strengths of Aud'eze to be their polarizing aesthetic and rock-solid customer service. In terms of sonics, I know of very few that prefer them to the likes of HiFiMan or Stax that have had the opportunity to meaningfully listen to each. The LCDs are certainly good but about 50-100% overpriced IMHO.


Eh I am honestly happy with what I have. I really enjoy looking at my LCD-2's, almost as much as wearing them. The wood grain and hue is gorgeous and the entire headband and swivel design minimalist. I also do so adore the suede pads! Maybe I will upgrade to a LCD-3 in the future, but it is not within the foreseeable future. I am saving up again for a nice tube amp. We will see how that turns out.


----------



## Simca

If I had an LCD-2 and wanted to upgrade the stock cable, it would be for the Q-Audio French Silk cables.

Reason people love the LCD2 over Hifiman is because of the bass. Can't really think of a headphone that's better than the LCD2 for that punchy bass and has good bass extension (although the HE-6 has better bass extension). The treble is better on the HE-6 and the mids are clearer on the HE-6. The HE-6 had a larger soundstage, but if you don't amp it well, the soundstaging can get messed up. The LCD-2's soundstage is pretty much spot on. The LCD2s are more desired by those that rock and electronica while the HE6s are desired by Jazz and Classical music lovers. The LCD2s are faster than the HE6s. The aesthetics of wood really hit home with some people. And ofc, the LCD2s are much easier to drive than the HE-6.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Reason people love the LCD2 over Hifiman is because of the bass. Can't really think of a headphone that's better than the LCD2 for that punchy bass and has good bass extension (although the HE-6 has better bass extension). The treble is better on the HE-6 and the mids are clearer on the HE-6. The HE-6 had a larger soundstage, but if you don't amp it well, the soundstaging can get messed up. The LCD-2's soundstage is pretty much spot on. The LCD2s are more desired by those that rock and electronica while the HE6s are desired by Jazz and Classical music lovers. The LCD2s are faster than the HE6s. The aesthetics of wood really hit home with some people. And ofc, the LCD2s are much easier to drive than the HE-6.


The bass on the Aud'eze is pretty lo-fi compared to the competition in dimensions besides quantity, though. Aud'eze do well with poor recordings, though.


----------



## NguyenAdam

Got the DT 990s about 3 weeks ago. Gonna see how they really run when I get either the Schiit Magni or Vali.


----------



## bumblebee1980

bass on Audeze headphones is not Lo-Fi.

I picked the LCD-2 over the HE-500 because of the bass, mid range and the overall voicing. I didn't like the fit and finish either.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well I am using a custom EQ that purposely rolls off the trebles as I find them a bit edgy sometimes. I enjoy the energetic midrange and the mid bass thump seems a bit crisper or detailed. The sub-bass hasn't opened up yet though. Still hoping it will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it is a very good pair of IEM's and definitely fits me a lot more than the TF10.


I'm surprised the bass hasn't opened up yet - only took 20hrs of listening for me.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> bass on Audeze headphones is not Lo-Fi.


It's relative. The bass quality on the Aud'eze sets fall way short of that provided by competitors in the price range. Heck, even the Koss ESP/950 package has greater texture and resolution than the LCD-3 throughout the range, though I suppose it doesn't rock as hard.

Wouldn't be nearly as bad if the LCD-2/3 were priced in line with the HE-500/6.


----------



## Crowe98

I know many of you guys on this thread will flame because of this, but im looking into buying Razer's Kraken 7.1 headset. Many people said it has very soft plushy earcups, good bass, mids and highs. The microphone is also very good.

What do you think? Is it worth the $150 AUD? (For gaming mostly.)


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I know many of you guys on this thread will flame because of this, but im looking into buying Razer's Kraken 7.1 headset. Many people said it has very soft plushy earcups, good bass, mids and highs. The microphone is also very good.
> 
> What do you think? Is it worth the $150 AUD? (For gaming mostly.)


No, not at all. I've had two of the best true 5.1 headsets the Turtle Beach HPA-2's and the Psyko Audio Krypton. They can't even touch my Superlux 661Bs in sound quality, and I am having no trouble what so ever picking people off with the STX and 661Bx


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> No, not at all. I've had two of the best true 5.1 headsets the Turtle Beach HPA-2's and the Psyko Audio Krypton. They can't even touch my Superlux 661Bs in sound quality, and I am having no trouble what so ever picking people off with the STX and 661Bx


Never heard of Superlux.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Never heard of Superlux.


So?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Never heard of Superlux.


Superlux is a great budget option and only cost me 30$ US. Whereas, the HPA-2s retailed for 100 and the Kyrptons for 150.


----------



## Valgaur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Go into your services and enable hid device or something like tgat. Fixed mynissues with my volume rocker not working on my keyboard.


Thanks man!


----------



## Crowe98

What would you choose:

Razer Kraken 7.1

Corsair Vengeance 2100

Corsair Vengeance 1500v2's.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why on earth LCDs over the equivalent HiFiMans?
> 
> I'll never understand it...


If you look closely at the picture you can see the HE-500s in the background and i can tell you that the LCD-2s sound better, well they suit my tastes more. Plus i wanted them for my collection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hey I have that mouse pad. the really long one Razer makes? also had the LCD-2 until I upgraded to the LCD-3.


Yes it is mate! i really like it. Im gonna be honest, i like the LCD-2 so much i want to return them. Return them in exchange for the LCD-3!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oooh! We are Can Brothers!


Hahaah yay!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If I had an LCD-2 and wanted to upgrade the stock cable, it would be for the Q-Audio French Silk cables.
> 
> Reason people love the LCD2 over Hifiman is because of the bass. Can't really think of a headphone that's better than the LCD2 for that punchy bass and has good bass extension (although the HE-6 has better bass extension). The treble is better on the HE-6 and the mids are clearer on the HE-6. The HE-6 had a larger soundstage, but if you don't amp it well, the soundstaging can get messed up. The LCD-2's soundstage is pretty much spot on. The LCD2s are more desired by those that rock and electronica while the HE6s are desired by Jazz and Classical music lovers. The LCD2s are faster than the HE6s. The aesthetics of wood really hit home with some people. And ofc, the LCD2s are much easier to drive than the HE-6.


Pretty much this


----------



## pez

Can't wait to hear the HE 50O and LCD2 one day. Then I can live among you rich folks







.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Can't wait to hear the HE 50O and LCD2 one day. Then I can live among you rich folks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You'll get there one day mate!


----------



## Simca

Hearing a headphone doesn't make you live amongst the rich, you'll always be a pleb.


----------



## ds84

Anyone knows for the turtle beach px22, whr do i plug the 3.5mm jack, along with the usb cable? If i have a 2.1 speaker, how do i connect both?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Superlux are great set of headphones.
However I found them a little sibilant - thus a resistor adapter really does them justice.

They also weren't comfortable at all - pad mod helps that.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Hearing a headphone doesn't make you live amongst the rich, you'll always be a pleb.


I'll always be a dirty mid-fi peasant


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's relative. The bass quality on the Aud'eze sets fall way short of that provided by competitors in the price range. Heck, even the Koss ESP/950 package has greater texture and resolution than the LCD-3 throughout the range, though I suppose it doesn't rock as hard.
> 
> Wouldn't be nearly as bad if the LCD-2/3 were priced in line with the HE-500/6.


I have not tried that headphone. the HiFiMAN HE-500, Beyerdynamic T1 and Sennheiser HD800 are all wonderful headphones but they didn't awe me like the Audeze LCD-2 did.


----------



## Simca

They didn't awe you, but you also lean extremely hard to the bassy side of headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They didn't awe you, but you also lean extremely hard to the bassy side of headphones.


excuse me?


----------



## Simca

Do you need clarification of that sentence or are you offended that I said you like bassy headphones?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> If you look closely at the picture you can see the HE-500s in the background and i can tell you that the LCD-2s sound better, well they suit my tastes more. Plus i wanted them for my collection.


NTS? Though I suppose there's no accounting for taste.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I have not tried that headphone. the HiFiMAN HE-500, Beyerdynamic T1 and Sennheiser HD800 are all wonderful headphones but they didn't awe me like the Audeze LCD-2 did.


Coming from just about any other headphone family, the Aud'eze have a huge wow factor. It's only in critical listening where they fall short in some glaring respects, especially for their price.

Again, my main criticism with them is they should be $699/$1099 and not $999/$1999. I couldn't justify spending that much on headphones I couldn't critically listen to.

You wouldn't like the ESP/950. I'd describe you as a bass head, and no electrostatics that I know of could deliver the low-end heft you require.


----------



## Simca

I think $799/$1299 respectively is a much better figure.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Do you need clarification of that sentence or are you offended that I said you like bassy headphones?


I don't like bass heavy headphones and i'm not a bass head and I don't recall you being there the day I first listened to the Audeze LCD-2.


----------



## Simca

Let's see, you like the Denons, you like the Audeze line up, you like the Fostex TH600s/900s.

Are you going to sit there and tell me you don't like bassy headphones?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Let's see, you like the Denons, you like the Audeze line up, you like the Fostex TH600s/900s.
> 
> Are you going to sit there and tell me you don't like bassy headphones?


oh yeah I liked the Denon AH-D5000 so much I sold them. I was looking for a closed back headphone and I got a deal on the Denon AH-D5000 which at the time were the best closed backs money could buy. the Denons were too slow and could barely handle rock.


----------



## Simca

I can't tell if you're agreeing with my previous statement or are trying to argue the subject by saying that you sold them off because they were too slow.

What were you using to amp the Denons out of curiosity? A lot of people complain that the Denons are slow and sloppy if they're not being amped appropriately. I think the Denons are still slow when amped, just curious.

But if you were trying to argue that you don't like bassy headphones, then you went to another bassy hedphone family and I still don't see how the rest of the headphones I've listed don't apply.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I can't tell if you're agreeing with my previous statement or are trying to argue the subject by saying that you sold them off because they were too slow.
> 
> What were you using to amp the Denons out of curiosity? A lot of people complain that the Denons are slow and sloppy if they're not being amped appropriately. I think the Denons are still slow when amped, just curious.
> 
> But if you were trying to argue that you don't like bassy headphones, then you went to another bassy hedphone family and I still don't see how the rest of the headphones I've listed don't apply.


Asus Xonar Essence ST, Graham Slee Novo, Audinst HUD-MX1, Burson HA-160, Bryston BHA-1, headphone out on the Audiolab M-DAC, headphone out on the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD and the OTL kit I built.

I am not a bass head. Audeze LCD-3 and Sennheiser HD600 are not bass heavy headphones.


----------



## Simca

Did you have the Bryston at the same time you had the D5000? If so why?

Did you prefer the Burson HA-160 over the Graham Slee Novo for the D5ks?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Did you have the Bryston at the same time you had the D5000? If so why?
> 
> Did you prefer the Burson HA-160 over the Graham Slee Novo for the D5ks?


I read the Bryston voiced well with Audeze headphones and I was looking to upgrade so I put a deposit down and took one home. a couple weeks later I returned it and bought a used one. Bryston has a 20 year transferable warranty. kinda hard to pass that up.

no.


----------



## Simca

People tout the Burson HA-160 as a fantastic amp, but everyone I know that's tried it has preferred other amps over it.

I don't see a place for the Burson amp, especially at it's rather high price.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Why would you deny being a basshead? It's more treble than it's worth, and there's nothing wrong with being one.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> People tout the Burson HA-160 as a fantastic amp, but everyone I know that's tried it has preferred other amps over it.
> 
> I don't see a place for the Burson amp, especially at it's rather high price.


it is a fantastic amplifier. I couldn't sell it.

my current setup is

Mytek Stereo 192 DSD ----RCA splitter----> Burson HA-160/Decware Zen Taboo MKIII (Sennheiser HD600/Audeze LCD3)
Mytek Stereo 192 DSD ----XLR----> Fostex PM841 monitors.

still got the Graham Slee Novo and OTL kit I built.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why would you deny being a basshead? It's more treble than it's worth, and there's nothing wrong with being one.


i sawed wut u did thar.

By the way, for anyone looking for the ODAC/O2 Combo, you're not gonna beat this price new: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> i sawed wut u did thar.
> 
> By the way, for anyone looking for the ODAC/O2 Combo, you're not gonna beat this price new: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac


what's the price? Can't see it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'll always be a dirty mid-fi peasant


Same here







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why would you deny being a basshead? It's more treble than it's worth, and there's nothing wrong with being one.


Not sure if you did that on purpose...but well played. Lol.


----------



## Simca

Price on the ODAC/O2 is 230 shipped new. (Ships to many countries, not just US).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Price on the ODAC/O2 is 230 shipped new. (Ships to many countries, not just US).


And shipping will be $100 to South Africa :c


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why would you deny being a basshead? It's more treble than it's worth, and there's nothing wrong with being one.


That sounds like heavy stuff!


----------



## IBooNI

Hello I just ordered a Bottlehead crack and have a few questions. Are there any drawbacks using an rca splitter from my Xonar essence st RCA out. I would like to be able to have my speakers and headphone amp both plugged in if possible and not have to constantly switch cables. If there is a draw back how noticeable would it be using the splitter? I asked earlier about recommending a DAC for the future, what price am I looking at for a noticeable upgrade over my xonar essence st?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Hello I just ordered a Bottlehead crack and have a few questions. Are there any drawbacks using an rca splitter from my Xonar essence st RCA out. I would like to be able to have my speakers and headphone amp both plugged in if possible and not have to constantly switch cables. If there is a draw back how noticeable would it be using the splitter? I asked earlier about recommending a DAC for the future, what price am I looking at for a noticeable upgrade over my xonar essence st?


I am not sure if there is signal degradation when using a splitter, but I personally use a switch box myself. You can either design one yourself, really simple and potentially great looking, or buy one such as this: http://www.vetco.net/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=10996

REMINDER: Thanksgiving Freebie thread ends on 12/5 at 11:59 PM CST. Enter by then or forever hold your peace!


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> REMINDER: Thanksgiving Freebie thread ends on 12/5 at 11:59 PM CST. Enter by then or forever hold your peace!


newbie here, extrapolation would be greatly appriciated


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Redshift 91*
> 
> newbie here, extrapolation would be greatly appriciated


thread
That's the first time I have seen that kind of use for the term extrapolation


----------



## Redshift 91

Quote:


> That's the first time I have seen that kind of use for the term extrapolation wth.gif


spell check, as a mathematics student my auto complete has a bunch of odd words, I was looking for "explanation"

Edit: also, +rep for the responce


----------



## Alex132

So kinda excited


----------



## bumblebee1980

did somebody say sound card?

*throws burning hot oil at the people passing by*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So kinda excited


----------



## untitled

Hey guys,

I have a pair of ATH-M50s. Which I like, but I'm looking for a new pair that's really comfortable and has powerful bass. Any suggestions? Only condition is under 200$. Right now I'm leaning to the Custom One Pros, but that's definately not stuck in stone.


----------



## Simca

The schiit modi or odac will be all the improvement you'll need for a long long time dac wise.

Poster above consider either the dt770 or if you like more mid bass the 990s. Dump the custom one pros.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this unidentified headphone is still bugging me.


----------



## Simca

Speaking of unidentified headphones I'm considering trying out the takstar headphones Headfi nerds are raving about but I'm almost certain is another false gem.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Speaking of unidentified headphones I'm considering trying out the takstar headphones Headfi nerds are raving about but I'm almost certain is another false gem.


How are you gonna try them out? Are you gonna buy them?

Also which Takstar headphones?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Speaking of unidentified headphones I'm considering trying out the takstar headphones Headfi nerds are raving about but I'm almost certain is another false gem.


The things that look like DT880 knockoffs?


----------



## Simca

Yes, I'd buy them like I've done with a lot of the gear I've tested. Just sell it off afterwards.

They go by Takstar Pro 80 or Gemini HSR-1000, although there are other Takstar headphones each with their own qualities. These in particular are supposed to rival or beat the M50s supposedly.

But these "gems" people find are typically smoke up the bunghole.

They look like this:


----------



## saer

Simca, just finished reading your HE-500 review and canceled my HE-400 order to order those instead. Can you recommend a amp to drive these, around $150 ? Was thinking about the O2 or Emotiva X mini a 100.


----------



## Simca

I'd recommend the O2, but I've never tried the Emotiva X Mini A 100, so I can't comment on that amp.


----------



## Alex132

Ugh tbh I really don't like plether, it gets too hot


----------



## Simca

Plether pretty much always sucks.

I have these earpads that Hifiman recently sent me that are simply marvelous. They're so soft and comfortable it's amazing compared to the original crappy stiff leathers they sent me. They're so awesome I haven't used the velours since getting them.


----------



## musicPC

I've seen a good number of people using and recommending speaker amps for headphones (Emotiva X mini a 100) what's the point? are headphone amps becoming obsolete?


----------



## Simca

Depends how hard to drive a headphone is. The HE-6's are really difficult to drive for most headphone amplifiers, so to get the right current to the headphone most receivers do a better job.

That's not to say that receiver amps are superior.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I've seen a good number of people using and recommending speaker amps for headphones (Emotiva X mini a 100) what's the point? are headphone amps becoming obsolete?


Well, headphone amps are kind of overly emphasized / fetishized in the first place. Yeah, you need a decent amp to deliver enough power for a more power-hungry headphone design or control the sound or whatever else, but for non-electrostatics the requirements are not at all that stringent in the first place.

More or less, you could always use speaker amps to drive headphones. It's not some new development or headphone amps becoming obsolete. Speaker amps can handle lower impedances (lower being more difficult) than most headphones have and higher power levels than you'll ever need, so in the major areas you could say they're overspec'd for the job.

The issues with using speaker amps to directly drive headphones are (1) maybe no headphone jack natively, (2) potentially high gain means amplifying electrical noise from the source excessively and maybe issues with volume control and adjustment, and (3) relatively high power consumption (wastes electricity, waste heat; though many headphone amps have no qualms about this either).

Now, some speaker amps, particularly the class D chip amps, may have a dedicated headphone amp section included and a headphone jack, in which case you'd be using that separate circuit and not the speaker amp itself. Kind of a waste. Other speaker amps, particularly older home theater receivers, have a headphone jack that uses the speaker amp but through resistors, which is going to destroy the damping factor for most sets and screw up the balance of many headphones. That's not quite using the speaker output directly either.

So a speaker amp may not be the right tool for the job. But a cheap and decent one actually probably is a reasonable choice for something like HE-6, yeah.


----------



## jellybeans69

Well i use Marantz PM7000 amp through aux to Fiio's E10 dac , simply due to bass/treble controls on it , while waiting for speakers i ordered.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Plether pretty much always sucks.
> 
> Hifiman recently sent me that are simply marvelous. They're so soft and comfortable it's amazing compared to the original crappy stiff leathers they sent me.


Which pads are these ? Can you please link ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Which pads are these ? Can you please link ?


http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMan-Leather-Earpads-Series-Headphones/dp/B006695A8G

I think it is these unless they have a new version out.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> I've seen a good number of people using and recommending speaker amps for headphones (Emotiva X mini a 100) what's the point? are headphone amps becoming obsolete?


In addition to what simca and mikeaj has to say, I thought I would also mention that sometimes it is more economical than just a headphone amp. The is often times a good chance that people who have high end headphones will also have speakers. Sometimes getting a speaker amp is simply a matter of killing two birds with one stone.

There are other times where a speaker amp simply sounds better than a low end amp. I bought an older harman Kardon receiver a while back from a thrift store, and (to me) it sounds better than something like a schiit magni. There are even some denon receivers that will often times go on sale at bestbuy/amazon/newegg that sound a bit smoother than entry level headphone amps that sell for around the same price.

The emotive amp in particular actually does sound pretty decent for the price. If it were something like a pair of normal headphones (not planar), I would probably still buy the O2 instead, but again, if you have speakers as well, it is a rather nice option.


----------



## Alex132

So then what would the difference be between the Magni and the Asgard 2 be? Is it simply that the Asgard 2 can drive higher resistance headphones, or...?

And what speaker-amp / receiver would be decent to get that is on the same level as the Asgard 2/O2 + but is more commonly available?


----------



## Simca

And the Schiit Asgard 2 has a larger soundstage and can pump a little more bass than the magni. It also has a lot more features and plug ins than the magni. I think you can even change the gain on the asgard where you can on the Magni.

My Denon AVR-1912 does a pretty good job.

Forgot to mention that the Schiit Asgard also introduces a lot of graininess. I don't like it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And the Schiit Asgard 2 has a larger soundstage and can pump a little more bass than the magni. It also has a lot more features and plug ins than the magni. I think you can even change the gain on the asgard where you can on the Magni.
> 
> My Denon AVR-1912 does a pretty good job.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the Schiit Asgard also introduces a lot of graininess. I don't like it.


Schiit Asgard... that name cracks me up every time I hear it.







Sound's like a diaper advertised for the ghetto...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And the Schiit Asgard 2 has a larger soundstage and can pump a little more bass than the magni. It also has a lot more features and plug ins than the magni. I think you can even change the gain on the asgard where you can on the Magni.
> 
> My Denon AVR-1912 does a pretty good job.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the Schiit Asgard also introduces a lot of graininess. I don't like it.


Yeah the Magni has stock (I think +5db or something) gain.

It's just that the Magni cost me $220 to get. The Asgard 2 is $800, and the Bifrost w/USB is $820...

It really is a huge investment.


----------



## musicPC

Thanks for the replies simca, mike and angel.

For power hungry headphones such as the HE-6 makes sense. But what if we take into account noise floor? a few guys usually report some kind of hissing when using it. Also, is there an associated risk when using such DIY adaptors?


----------



## Simca

Depends on the receiver, I suppose. There are some that have a ton of noise and there are some that have very little noise.

Most of that noise IMO is mostly indiscernible when listening to music unless you're listening to certain genres when the music isn't always blasting like classical.

I find my Denon AVR-1912 to have a low noise floor.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And the Schiit Asgard 2 has a larger soundstage and can pump a little more bass than the magni. It also has a lot more features and plug ins than the magni. I think you can even change the gain on the asgard where you can on the Magni.
> 
> My Denon AVR-1912 does a pretty good job.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the Schiit Asgard also introduces a lot of graininess. I don't like it.


I don't find any grain on my A2, personally.

And yes it has a gain switch as well as RCA outs for powered speakers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah the Magni has stock (I think +5db or something) gain.
> 
> It's just that the Magni cost me $220 to get. The Asgard 2 is $800, and the Bifrost w/USB is $820...
> 
> It really is a huge investment.


There has to be other options. Maybe you got to pick up a soldering iron and make an amp yourself.


----------



## jjsoviet

Asgard 2 at $800 is bloody expensive

You could get yourself a Burson with that kind of money stateside


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So then what would the difference be between the Magni and the Asgard 2 be? Is it simply that the Asgard 2 can drive higher resistance headphones, or...?
> 
> And what speaker-amp / receiver would be decent to get that is on the same level as the Asgard 2/O2 + but is more commonly available?


Well the asgard 2 is also a different design. It is fundamentally different. So (in theory) it should sound better. In reality there is not a massive difference. At least I think most people can agree that there is not a 600 dollar difference









Simca has pointed out the denon receivers. I like those and harman kardon receivers.

A quick search on ebay shows that you could get a lot of great amps for 300-600 with reasonable international shipping.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah the Magni has stock (I think +5db or something) gain.
> 
> It's just that the Magni cost me $220 to get. The Asgard 2 is $800, and the Bifrost w/USB is $820...
> 
> It really is a huge investment.
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be other options. Maybe you got to pick up a soldering iron and make an amp yourself.
Click to expand...

I have a Magni, I was just looking for a higher quality DAC than my DX.

Basically, a high-quality DAC that is available in South Africa.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have a Magni, I was just looking for a higher quality DAC than my DX.
> 
> Basically, a high-quality DAC that is available in South Africa.


I'm gonna say it right now, the prices there are absolutely horrifying


----------



## Simca

The modi is not a bad DAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have a Magni, I was just looking for a higher quality DAC than my DX.
> 
> Basically, a high-quality DAC that is available in South Africa.


I got one idea. How about......move? For the price of the asgard 2 in SA, you can get a plane ticket to the US and buy an asgard 2 at US prices and still have money left over for a month of rent on a apartment.

Seriously, SA, NZ, and Argentina are wayyyyyyy too expensive to be economical about things.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I got a friend in South Africa and he has to import a lot of his HiFi. lately a lot of my purchases have been pretty expensive so it doesn't really matter where I live lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I got a friend in South Africa and he has to import a lot of his HiFi. lately a lot of my purchases have been pretty expensive so it doesn't really matter where I live lol


Yeah so when are you gonna buy some WE 16as and invite me over hmmmm?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is anyone here interested in a TeamSpeak, Vent, or IRC server? They are cheap enough where I can host one for our club if people are actually interested.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is anyone here interested in a TeamSpeak, Vent, or IRC server? They are cheap enough where I can host one for our club if people are actually interested.


Probably better to get a channel added to the OCN Teamspeak server if people are interested.


----------



## phillyd

What do you guys use for EQ? I'd like to tweak with the balance with my speakers as well as my headphones. Should I use the built in in EQ in Foobar 2000?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Probably better to get a channel added to the OCN Teamspeak server if people are interested.


I'm interested!


----------



## Valgaur

Okay so these 770's



Simca. Spank you for the recommendations









(tell me if i need to change the gif)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah the Magni has stock (I think +5db or something) gain.
> 
> It's just that the Magni cost me $220 to get. The Asgard 2 is $800, and the Bifrost w/USB is $820...
> 
> It really is a huge investment.


Someone around here is using a Magni + Modi combo with their HD 650...very happily at that.

Also, Val. There are a couple mods that lurk around this thread, so I'd change it. Doesn't bother me, but I'd hate for you to get an infraction or 'warning' over something so small







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What do you guys use for EQ? I'd like to tweak with the balance with my speakers as well as my headphones. Should I use the built in in EQ in Foobar 2000?
> I'm interested!


no. download a new one for Foobar2000.

try JRiver Media Center. there is a trial and a lighter version that is free called JRiver Media Jukebox.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no. download a new one for Foobar2000.
> 
> try JRiver Media Center. there is a trial and a lighter version that is free called JRiver Media Jukebox.


I really like JRiver Media Center. I wish it had iTunes's sorting abilities though...


----------



## Tman5293

I've got a Bifrost with the Uber upgrade coming later this week! I'm pretty excited.









On another note, my custom made headphone stand by Atlas Stands is on the way. Before they shipped it they took a few shots of it with some headphones on board. Looks pretty nice to me:


























These should be available to order within the next couple weeks. Still no word on the price yet. Mine is technically a pre production model. If anyone is interested in having one custom made with whichever woods you want, let me know and I'll hook you up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Dang that's sexy!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Someone around here is using a Magni + Modi combo with their HD 650...very happily at that.


Yeah my DX is pretty much on-par with the Modi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have a Magni, I was just looking for a higher quality DAC than my DX.
> 
> Basically, a high-quality DAC that is available in South Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna say it right now, the prices there are absolutely horrifying
Click to expand...

Yep :c

Problem is buying the transformer for the amps/dacs as well - because we run on 220-240v 60hz.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I've got a Bifrost with the Uber upgrade coming later this week! I'm pretty excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, my custom made headphone stand by Atlas Stands is on the way. Before they shipped it they took a few shots of it with some headphones on board. Looks pretty nice to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should be available to order within the next couple weeks. Still no word on the price yet. Mine is technically a pre production model. If anyone is interested in having one custom made with whichever woods you want, let me know and I'll hook you up.


Damn nice looking stand, hopefully should drum up a bit of business for them!


----------



## saer

I need to stay away from head-fi.. that place is making me go crazy with wanting to upgrade









So My He-500's are on their way to me as we speak but now I need to buy an amp. Upping my limit to $250-270 to spend on one, would you guys/gals mind giving me a recommendation ?

Thank you


----------



## Simca

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac

If you JUST need an amp though, the La Figaro 336 works pretty well and you can usually find it ~250.


----------



## saer

What about this ? http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-Headphone-Amplifier-AMPLIFIER/dp/B00CHIKIDM


----------



## Simca

No, that's crap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What about this ? http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-Headphone-Amplifier-AMPLIFIER/dp/B00CHIKIDM


is an absolute beauty and sounds so nice.
Excellent price too - daaaayme!


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> If you JUST need an amp though, the La Figaro 336 works pretty well and you can usually find it ~250.


Nice price for the groupbuy on the O2, hmm..

Can you link me to a place where I can possibly buy the La Figaro ?

Also, what are your thoughts on http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2 ?


----------



## Simca

I think it's a poor match up with Orthos, especially the HE-500.

Check the amplification section of head-fi for the La Figaro 336. You'll be able to buy one used for ~250.

That said, don't buy from people outside of the United States and don't buy from people without buying transaction feedback.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, that's crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> is an absolute beauty and sounds so nice.
> Excellent price too - daaaayme!


Lewl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Nice price for the groupbuy on the O2, hmm..
> 
> Can you link me to a place where I can possibly buy the La Figaro ?
> 
> Also, what are your thoughts on http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2 ?


I really love my Asgard I and the II is only supposed to get better. My only complaint is it gets really hot as it uses it's body as a heatsink. Just be prepared to have an object on your desk that is _almost_ but not quite hot enough to burn you on your desk lol. Think the outside of a mug that's just been filled with fresh coffee.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Lewl


I loved listening to it personally.
Better than the O2 by a country mile.

And that's coming from someone who has the O2D...


----------



## Simca

I'm sure I'm being silly, but 3.5mm to 1/4" is yielding the right side of my IEMs useless.

I'm pretty sure I've done this before though. Any thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm sure I'm being silly, but 3.5mm to 1/4" is yielding the right side of my IEMs useless.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've done this before though. Any thoughts?


Does it do that to all 1/4" adapters?


----------



## Simca

I'm not sure, I can't remember. I think it might...


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> If you JUST need an amp though, the La Figaro 336 works pretty well and you can usually find it ~250.


Since I am already using a Titanium HD for DAC purposes do you think I should just sell it and buy the o2/odac combo instead, ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think it's a poor match up with Orthos, especially the HE-500.
> 
> Check the amplification section of head-fi for the La Figaro 336. You'll be able to buy one used for ~250.
> 
> That said, don't buy from people outside of the United States and don't buy from people without buying transaction feedback.


Or should I keep the TiHD for a DAC and only buy a La Figaro ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I loved listening to it personally.
> Better than the O2 by a country mile.
> 
> And that's coming from someone who has the O2D...


Man.. this just makes the decision that much harder









Two contradictory opinions.. I feel like its soo hard to make a decision when it comes to audio gear


----------



## Simca

Too much unstated information from the both of us.

We haven't told you what we used the amp with, what sound we prefer, what the needs of the headphone (or IEM) was etc..

One amp could sound "meh" with one headphones and great with another. Synergy matters.

I assume I have more experience with the HE-500 than Mr. TD though? Maybe not?


----------



## saer

You are correct, I did really like your review on the HE-500. Which is what compelled me to purchase them in the first place, so I do value your opinion very much









Now, do you think it would be better to sell my Titanium HD that I currently use as a DAC. In favor for the O2/odac combo that you linked, or that I keep the Titanium HD as a DAC and just buy a La Figaro for my headphone amp ?


----------



## Rickles

Got a pair of Sennheiser px 360 for my brother, and picked up a pair for myself, and wow huge difference coming from a razer headset..

Why didn't I do this sooner


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> You are correct, I did really like your review on the HE-500. Which is what compelled me to purchase them in the first place, so I do value your opinion very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, do you think it would be better to sell my Titanium HD that I currently use as a DAC. In favor for the O2/odac combo that you linked, or that I keep the Titanium HD as a DAC and just buy a La Figaro for my headphone amp ?


Also, are these http://www.amazon.com/HiFiMan-Leather-Earpads-Series-Headphones/dp/B006695A8G http://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=111 the leather pads you said you just received from hifiman, that are much better than the standard pads ?


----------



## Simca

Negative. I would NOT buy the headphone pads because they should COME with the HE-500s. If the pads that come with your purchase blow, you could attempt to buy it from there, but I can't promise you they'll be the same ones I got. The ones I got were directly from Hifiman and were the 2013 ear pads.

Ultimately, you should probably upgrade your DAC if you're going to be listening to the HE-500s; however, the La Figaro amp is really really tempting..The HE-500s really want a tube amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> is an absolute beauty and sounds so nice.
> Excellent price too - daaaayme!


TD, this is an intervention. We need to get you a good dac and amp. And for that matter we need to get you some good speakers as well.

DAC

Look, I found you a great dac. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAC-Cambridge-Audio-Silver-/271336556775?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item3f2ceb48e7

Actually that will make your D2Ks sound a lot better. IDK what it is about denon headphones, but they sound exponentially better as you start to upgrade your dac. You also have optical in which means that you can play music at the 192/24 range. (I bet some of the music you listen to actually is recorded in that kind of quality).

Speakers

For speakers, I actually stumbled on a great deal on some nice B&W speakers with stands. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-W-Bowers-and-Wilkins-CM2-Speakers-Rosenut-Genuine-B-W-Stands-GREAT-CONDITION-/271337513288?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item3f2cf9e148

I believe that surrey is close enough to you where you can pick these up. They have the nice tight bass you like and the look utterly gorgeous. I say snipe them just on principal. If you can get them for cheap, you have no excuse not to buy these.

These sound better to me, but probably not to you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quad-12L-Classic-Main-Stereo-Speakers-RRP-495-/221328881474?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item33883ab742

If you know anything about British audio engineering, then you will have heard of Quad before. Quad died a while ago, but he is still highly revered as one of the greatest amp designers and audio engineers ever. Most of his plans still go into speakers today. These speakers are more mid and high oriented though. You would definitely need a subwoofer for the kind of musical taste you prefer.

also, the reason both of these speakers are still cheap is because 1: shipping on them is ridiculously expensive, and 2: the only economical way of purchasing them is through local pick up only. Fortunately you are close enough to both where you can pick them up without any hassle.

Amplifier

I will get back to you on this. One of the hong kong tube amp manufactures just released a new amp. It looks like a simple EL34 amp for fairly cheap. I am trying to find the schematic.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> You are correct, I did really like your review on the HE-500. Which is what compelled me to purchase them in the first place, so I do value your opinion very much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, do you think it would be better to sell my Titanium HD that I currently use as a DAC. In favor for the O2/odac combo that you linked, or that I keep the Titanium HD as a DAC and just buy a La Figaro for my headphone amp ?


I made a similar recommendation a couple of pages back for another person in almost the same boat. Keep the Titanium HD and just buy the amplifier and use some RCA cables from the HD to the amp. The Titanium HD DAC is a good one.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah my DX is pretty much on-par with the Modi.
> Yep :c
> 
> Problem is buying the transformer for the amps/dacs as well - because we run on 220-240v 60hz.


Didn't you mean 50Hz?


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Negative. I would NOT buy the headphone pads because they should COME with the HE-500s. If the pads that come with your purchase blow, you could attempt to buy it from there, but I can't promise you they'll be the same ones I got. The ones I got were directly from Hifiman and were the 2013 ear pads.
> 
> Ultimately, you should probably upgrade your DAC if you're going to be listening to the HE-500s; however, the La Figaro amp is really really tempting..The HE-500s really want a tube amp.


Now if I said I also want to use this setup for gaming, would your recommendation change ? I read before that you said creative cards are better for gaming than asus. Would that still apply in my case ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I made a similar recommendation a couple of pages back for another person in almost the same boat. Keep the Titanium HD and just buy the amplifier and use some RCA cables from the HD to the amp. The Titanium HD DAC is a good one.


Is that Titanium HD really better than the JDS Labs odac ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Now if I said I also want to use this setup for gaming, would your recommendation change ? I read before that you said creative cards are better for gaming than asus. Would that still apply in my case ?
> Is that Titanium HD really better than the JDS Labs odac ?


I can answer this one.

No and hell no.

the creative sound card does not have enough power for the HE-500, and in no way shape or form is the titanium HD better than the Odac.


----------



## Simca

You should find better gaming headphones IMO.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah my DX is pretty much on-par with the Modi.
> Yep :c
> 
> Problem is buying the transformer for the amps/dacs as well - because we run on 220-240v 60hz.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you mean 50Hz?
Click to expand...

yeah lol


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I can answer this one.
> 
> No and hell no.
> 
> the creative sound card does not have enough power for the HE-500, and in no way shape or form is the titanium HD better than the Odac.


Wait a minute here..... I said *DAC TO AMP* I did not in no way say to power the HE-500s from the Titanium HD..... Let me make it very specific again for those who will possibly fail to see

Titanium HD> RCA CABLES> Amp of choice (Preferably the 336 La Figaro or another tasty tube amp)

And also, the DAC on the Titanium HD is better than the ODAC just fyi. Plus you can do OPAMPS on the HD and fine tune it to whatever music genre you like.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Wait a minute here..... I said *DAC TO AMP* I did not in no way say to power the HE-500s from the Titanium HD..... Let me make it very specific again for those who will possibly fail to see
> 
> Titanium HD> RCA CABLES> Amp of choice (Preferably the 336 La Figaro or another tasty tube amp)
> 
> And also, the DAC on the Titanium HD is better than the ODAC just fyi. Plus you can do OPAMPS on the HD and fine tune it to whatever music genre you like.


No and you can do the same on the odac (well, I can on mine because it's connected to the O2..but seriously who changes opamps for genres).


----------



## saer

Sorry, I didn't mean gaming only but for both gaming and music/movies.

In this case O2 & odac instead of Ti-HD & LA Figaro ?


----------



## Simca

The ODAC will give you better detail, the TiHD will give you better gaming audio positioning. You choose.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Wait a minute here..... I said *DAC TO AMP* I did not in no way say to power the HE-500s from the Titanium HD..... Let me make it very specific again for those who will possibly fail to see
> 
> Titanium HD> RCA CABLES> Amp of choice (Preferably the 336 La Figaro or another tasty tube amp)
> 
> And also, the DAC on the Titanium HD is better than the ODAC just fyi. Plus you can do OPAMPS on the HD and fine tune it to whatever music genre you like.


No I misread his post. I thought he was asking simca if he wanted to use the creative sound card instead of the la fiagro amp. Not if he could still use the sound card as a dac.

And I have no clue how you think the titanium HD dac is better than the Odac. Do you think it personally sounds better? Or are you under the impression that the titanium HD somehow uses better parts? You are the first person who has said this that I know of.

Also the op amps have very little effect on the sound if you are gonna use it as a dac. If he chooses to go with the tube amp, then those little op amps are going to get lost in the harmonic distortion of the tubes. Even if he goes with a SS amp, those op amps at that point is a moot point.


----------



## saer

Is there any possible way I can have the best of both worlds ?

Keep the TiHD and buy ATH-M50(or keep my ath-ad900) for gaming

Buy o2/odac for music/movies

How would I connect this setup, is it even possible ?

Also, what about the schiit magni/modi stack vs the o2/odac ?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No and you can do the same on the odac (well, I can on mine because it's connected to the O2..but seriously who changes opamps for genres).


I used to do it back in the day when I was a club head lol. I'd swap em to the more bass heavy side since I listened to a lot of house music. It did the job thats for sure


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The creative sound cards are "better" for gaming because they use gimmicky software. Not because the actual product is designed better or worse than anything else.

The ODac works just as well for gaming as a really expensive sound card with the software turned off.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The creative sound cards are "better" for gaming because they use gimmicky software. Not because the actual product is designed better or worse than anything else.
> 
> The ODac works just as well for gaming as a really expensive sound card with the software turned off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No, you will lose the 3D positioning in FPS games. There is no way in hell a simple DAC will outperform a sound card in FPS games especially.
> 
> No I misread his post. I thought he was asking simca if he wanted to use the creative sound card instead of the la fiagro amp. Not if he could still use the sound card as a dac.
> 
> And I have no clue how you think the titanium HD dac is better than the Odac. Do you think it personally sounds better? Or are you under the impression that the titanium HD somehow uses better parts? You are the first person who has said this that I know of.
> 
> Also the op amps have very little effect on the sound if you are gonna use it as a dac. If he chooses to go with the tube amp, then those little op amps are going to get lost in the harmonic distortion of the tubes. Even if he goes with a SS amp, those op amps at that point is a moot point.


Scratch what I said, its too early for me and I am speaking out of my butt. I was under the impression the HD had the BB 1796 chip in there which is an exceptional one.

The TiHD will give saer better functionality than the Odac alone since he will use it for games as well.

Also there is no way in hell a DAC will give you better 3D positioning in a FPS games than a for example TiHD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Scratch what I said, its too early for me and I am speaking out of my butt. I was under the impression the HD had the BB 1796 chip in there which is an exceptional one.
> 
> The TiHD will give saer better functionality than the Odac alone since he will use it for games as well.


It is important to remember it is not just what chip inside that matters but how they implement it.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is important to remember it is not just what chip inside that matters but how they implement it.


I know that









Also @ Saer you can do that but you will have to be switching your DAC every single time you want to do something else through windows. For example.

Want to play games? You'd have to switch through sound settings to the TiHD and then back out when you want music, which can be very very bothersome. I'd suggest you pick one combo and stick with it. Not to mention it will be a cable mess.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Is there any possible way I can have the best of both worlds ?
> 
> Keep the TiHD and buy ATH-M50(or keep my ath-ad900) for gaming
> 
> Buy o2/odac for music/movies
> 
> How would I connect this setup, is it even possible ?
> 
> Also, what about the schiit magni/modi stack vs the o2/odac ?


The M50s are terrible for gaming. You gotta' read the recommended audio products thread. If you have AD900s, use those for gaming. Don't buy anything else. Why would you consider anything else really?

Most of the connections will be USB or RCA, that's it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I used to do it back in the day when I was a club head lol. I'd swap em to the more bass heavy side since I listened to a lot of house music. It did the job thats for sure


Swapping op amps has such a minor effect on the sound. All of a sudden you're pumping out more bass? Op amp rolling like tubes huh?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Scratch what I said, its too early for me and I am speaking out of my butt. I was under the impression the HD had the BB 1796 chip in there which is an exceptional one.
> 
> The TiHD will give saer better functionality than the Odac alone since he will use it for games as well.
> 
> Also there is no way in hell a DAC will give you better 3D positioning in a FPS games than a for example TiHD.


This is why I can't take anything you say seriously. You're completely basing your opinions on hardware as opposed to actually having heard and compared things. Basing your opinion on what DACs are used is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. It's the implementation of the chip and the circuitry that matters, not what DAC chip is in it. You can have the best DAC chip in the world with bad or mediocre circuitry and it'll yield worse results than a mediocre DAC chip with excellent circuitry.

You are right, you're speaking out of your butt except not when you're tired, but all the freaking time.

I hate the GR07's for listening to smokey vocals like Lana Del Rey.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The M50s are terrible for gaming. You gotta' read the recommended audio products thread. If you have AD900s, use those for gaming. Don't buy anything else. Why would you consider anything else really?
> 
> Most of the connections will be USB or RCA, that's it.
> 
> Swapping op amps has such a minor effect on the sound. All of a sudden you're pumping out more bass? Op amp rolling like tubes huh?
> 
> This is why I can't take anything you say seriously. You're completely basing your opinions on hardware as opposed to actually having heard and compared things. Basing your opinion on what DACs are used is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. It's the implementation of the chip and the circuitry that matters, not what DAC chip is in it. You can have the best DAC chip in the world with bad or mediocre circuitry and it'll yield worse results than a mediocre DAC chip with excellent circuitry.
> 
> You are right, you're speaking out of your butt except not when you're tired, but all the freaking time.
> 
> I hate the GR07's for listening to smokey vocals like Lana Del Rey.


Ahahaha says the girl that girl that did not understand the relationship between impedance and amplification, please just stop. OP amps will give you a more colored sound and in my case did provide more bass. Look it up or find a damn card and swap some OPamps and find our for yourself. Don't attack me with your immature comments and think I won't lash back.

I know that the circuit if the equipment itself has a lot to do with it I don't need to be reminded of that.


----------



## Simca

No, your credibility is shot. Go back in a hole until people forget the ludicrous statement you just made.

You still don't know what an amp is for.

It colors sound so very minimally that most people don't hear a difference between op amps.

You're wasting your time and money if you're still focusing on opamps as an integral part of audio.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, your credibility is shot. Go back in a hole until people forget the ludicrous statement you just made.
> 
> You still don't know what an amp is for.
> 
> It colors sound so very minimally that most people don't hear a difference between op amps.
> 
> You're wasting your time and money if you're still focusing on opamps as an integral part of audio.


You really are delirious. I use a high end dac and amp now and a high end headphone. I told you that was back in the day. DID I EVER MENTION IN MY POST I AM FOCUSING ON OPAMPS? I still don't know what an amp is for? What are you talking about? Like stated pages back, you need to go back to school and learn circuit analysis.

Essentially the only thing you are good for is having knowledge of low-mid end headphones and making recommendations based on budget. Anything more like getting into circuit analysis and we will see flaws. Go back and learn circuit analysis and relationship between impedance and amplification I will say that again....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Too much unstated information from the both of us.
> 
> We haven't told you what we used the amp with, what sound we prefer, what the needs of the headphone (or IEM) was etc..
> 
> One amp could sound "meh" with one headphones and great with another. Synergy matters.
> 
> I assume I have more experience with the HE-500 than Mr. TD though? Maybe not?


You do indeed. I just don't see how the O2 would sound better than the LDMK3 with any headphone.
Could sound more airy, but that's about it. Dunno - that's just my thoughts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> TD, this is an intervention. We need to get you a good dac and amp. And for that matter we need to get you some good speakers as well.
> 
> DAC
> 
> Look, I found you a great dac. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DAC-Cambridge-Audio-Silver-/271336556775?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Other&hash=item3f2ceb48e7
> 
> Actually that will make your D2Ks sound a lot better. IDK what it is about denon headphones, but they sound exponentially better as you start to upgrade your dac. You also have optical in which means that you can play music at the 192/24 range. (I bet some of the music you listen to actually is recorded in that kind of quality).
> 
> Speakers
> 
> For speakers, I actually stumbled on a great deal on some nice B&W speakers with stands. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/B-W-Bowers-and-Wilkins-CM2-Speakers-Rosenut-Genuine-B-W-Stands-GREAT-CONDITION-/271337513288?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item3f2cf9e148
> 
> I believe that surrey is close enough to you where you can pick these up. They have the nice tight bass you like and the look utterly gorgeous. I say snipe them just on principal. If you can get them for cheap, you have no excuse not to buy these.
> 
> These sound better to me, but probably not to you. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Quad-12L-Classic-Main-Stereo-Speakers-RRP-495-/221328881474?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item33883ab742
> 
> If you know anything about British audio engineering, then you will have heard of Quad before. Quad died a while ago, but he is still highly revered as one of the greatest amp designers and audio engineers ever. Most of his plans still go into speakers today. These speakers are more mid and high oriented though. You would definitely need a subwoofer for the kind of musical taste you prefer.
> 
> also, the reason both of these speakers are still cheap is because 1: shipping on them is ridiculously expensive, and 2: the only economical way of purchasing them is through local pick up only. Fortunately you are close enough to both where you can pick them up without any hassle.
> 
> Amplifier
> 
> I will get back to you on this. One of the hong kong tube amp manufactures just released a new amp. It looks like a simple EL34 amp for fairly cheap. I am trying to find the schematic.


haha thanks for this - but just doesn't work out for me.
I really want a 5.1 - I don't mind (when I get a job) to spend some money on a "better" audio setup - but if it isn't 5.1 - I'm not really interested.
I love the fact that in BF, when a plane flies over I hear it from left to right and when an explosion hits it is either on my top left, or center etc.
With a 2.1 I would just here it not really properly positioned.

I also don't need an amp/dac combo as I don't use my headphones as much as I used to - so it would just be an OTT waste of money for my needs


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You really are delirious. I use a high end dac and amp now and a high end headphone. I told you that was back in the day. DID I EVER MENTION IN MY POST I AM FOCUSING ON OPAMPS? I still don't know what an amp is for? What are you talking about? Like stated pages back, you need to go back to school and learn circuit analysis.
> 
> Essentially the only thing you are good for is having knowledge of low-mid end headphones and making recommendations based on budget. Anything more like getting into circuit analysis and we will see flaws. Go back and learn circuit analysis and relationship between impedance and amplification I will say that again....


Good bye, stop giving people advice on stuff you know nothing about.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Scratch what I said, its too early for me and I am speaking out of my butt. I was under the impression the HD had the BB 1796 chip in there which is an exceptional one.
> 
> The TiHD will give saer better functionality than the Odac alone since he will use it for games as well.
> 
> Also there is no way in hell a DAC will give you better 3D positioning in a FPS games than a for example TiHD.


It would. Good positioning comes straight from the dac. It is the software that "enhances it". Think about it, the game makers already programmed in good positional audio. A dac is going to be able to take that positional data and convert it. A better dac will do a better job of this and a lower end dac will do a lower end job.

Like OCnoob said, it ALL revolves around the implementation of the design of the dac....or pretty much any give piece of audio gear.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Good bye, stop giving people advice on stuff you know nothing about.


Figured that would be the thing you say, after all here is the girl that gives advice the most on headphones and amps but doesn't know how they work on a basic level. From now on I suggest you stop quoting me or at least change the way you approach me if you want to have a proper discussion. I've seen how you communicate with other members and needless to say your manners need SERIOUS work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Calm down guys. No need to get personal here. My personal understanding is that the software for sound cards enhance positioning based on the data provided to it by the game, basically exaggerating stuff. Audiophile DAC's simply output stereo after converting digital to analog, so it is up to how good the positioning is in stereo sound as programmed by the developers. If my understanding is wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Ahahaha says the girl that girl that did not understand the relationship between impedance and amplification, please just stop. OP amps will give you a more colored sound and in my case did provide more bass. Look it up or find a damn card and swap some OPamps and find our for yourself. Don't attack me with your immature comments and think I won't lash back.
> 
> I know that the circuit if the equipment itself has a lot to do with it I don't need to be reminded of that.


Thought simca was a dude. Huh.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It would. God positioning comes straight from the dac. It is the software that "enhances it". Think about it, the game makers already programmed in good positional audio. A dac is going to be able to take that positional data and convert it. A better dac will do a better job of this and a lower end dac will do a lower end job.
> 
> Like OCnoob said, it ALL revolves around the implementation of the design of the dac....or pretty much any give piece of audio gear.


Convert it yes, but a sound card *enhances it*. I will use the example of footsteps in FPS games. With a soundcard, you will be able to hear footsteps from a further distance than with just a standalone dac.


----------



## saer

How does the schiit modi/magni stack up against the o2/odac, for the HE-500 ?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> How does the schiit modi/magni stack up against the o2/odac, for the HE-500 ?


I can't comment on what either sound like with the HE-500 but I can comment on what they sound like with my DT 880 600 ohm. The Modi/Magni combo definitely have the edge overall.

The Magni has a higher power output than the O2, looks better in my opinion, has a better housing and of course, it's cheaper. It doesn't have gain control like the O2 does but for me, this really isn't an issue and I don't think it is for most other people either. The O2 also has a slightly quieter noise floor but it's negligible.

The Modi, again, looks better than the ODAC, has a better housing and is cheaper. As far as sound quality goes, they are so, so close with my headphones that it really comes down to other factors. Both sound clean and are very resolving in the highs, maybe a little lacking in delivering a powerful bass impact like some higher end DAC's but they're still amazing.

It really comes down to looks and price, and in both areas the Magni/Modi combo wins hands down.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d-block*
> 
> Thought simca was a dude. Huh.


This quote reminds me of that scene in Dodgeballs... "He doesn't have any balls Cotton!"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> How does the schiit modi/magni stack up against the o2/odac, for the HE-500 ?


It is going to come down to preference TBH. They are both comparable to each other, just different audio traits.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I know that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also @ Saer you can do that but you will have to be switching your DAC every single time you want to do something else through windows. For example.
> 
> Want to play games? You'd have to switch through sound settings to the TiHD and then back out when you want music, which can be very very bothersome. I'd suggest you pick one combo and stick with it. Not to mention it will be a cable mess.


Nah, they have audio switches for that kind of thing. You can even make your own for a couple bucks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The M50s are terrible for gaming. You gotta' read the recommended audio products thread. If you have AD900s, use those for gaming. Don't buy anything else. Why would you consider anything else really?
> 
> Most of the connections will be USB or RCA, that's it.
> 
> Swapping op amps has such a minor effect on the sound. All of a sudden you're pumping out more bass? Op amp rolling like tubes huh?
> 
> This is why I can't take anything you say seriously. You're completely basing your opinions on hardware as opposed to actually having heard and compared things. Basing your opinion on what DACs are used is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. It's the implementation of the chip and the circuitry that matters, not what DAC chip is in it. You can have the best DAC chip in the world with bad or mediocre circuitry and it'll yield worse results than a mediocre DAC chip with excellent circuitry.
> 
> You are right, you're speaking out of your butt except not when you're tired, but all the freaking time.
> 
> I hate the GR07's for listening to smokey vocals like Lana Del Rey.


Agreed

Changing the op amps when you are using the card alone is one thing. Changing the op amps with the use of anything else.........ehhh the sound difference is questionable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Ahahaha says the girl that girl that did not understand the relationship between impedance and amplification, please just stop. OP amps will give you a more colored sound and in my case did provide more bass. Look it up or find a damn card and swap some OPamps and find our for yourself. Don't attack me with your immature comments and think I won't lash back.
> 
> I know that the circuit if the equipment itself has a lot to do with it I don't need to be reminded of that.


I had the STX for a while. I sat there and swapped out op amps too. When I got my "shoe box amp" (DIY tube amp), the op amps made NEAR 0 difference. I did notice some bass improvement with the LME 49990 but I think that was because it was simply a newer chip to the old and beaten stock op amps that were pretty much falling apart.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, your credibility is shot. Go back in a hole until people forget the ludicrous statement you just made.
> 
> You still don't know what an amp is for.
> 
> It colors sound so very minimally that most people don't hear a difference between op amps.
> 
> You're wasting your time and money if you're still focusing on opamps as an integral part of audio.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You really are delirious. I use a high end dac and amp now and a high end headphone. I told you that was back in the day. DID I EVER MENTION IN MY POST I AM FOCUSING ON OPAMPS? I still don't know what an amp is for? What are you talking about? Like stated pages back, you need to go back to school and learn circuit analysis.
> 
> Essentially the only thing you are good for is having knowledge of low-mid end headphones and making recommendations based on budget. Anything more like getting into circuit analysis and we will see flaws. Go back and learn circuit analysis and relationship between impedance and amplification I will say that again....


Op amps or operational amplifiers.......wait for it......amplify. I don't know which one of you doesn't know that....but there ya go









I don't always agree with what simca has to say about audio products (I mean an OTL and with the HE-500s?????), but she has heard enough high end things. Plus.....when were we talking about high end things? Aside from the HE-500s itself, the amps and dacs in question ARE midfi.

Plus I would be mindful of what you really have. The stuff you have is expensive.......that doesn't make it good. (and yes, I have heard everything you own).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You do indeed. I just don't see how the O2 would sound better than the LDMK3 with any headphone.
> Could sound more airy, but that's about it. Dunno - that's just my thoughts
> haha thanks for this - but just doesn't work out for me.
> I really want a 5.1 - I don't mind (when I get a job) to spend some money on a "better" audio setup - but if it isn't 5.1 - I'm not really interested.
> I love the fact that in BF, when a plane flies over I hear it from left to right and when an explosion hits it is either on my top left, or center etc.
> With a 2.1 I would just here it not really properly positioned.
> 
> I also don't need an amp/dac combo as I don't use my headphones as much as I used to - so it would just be an OTT waste of money for my needs


Huh. I will just throw this out there as an idea then. Have you considered getting a receiver and just upgrading your front left and right channel? You could couple your logitech system with hifi stereo and then switch back and forth between gaming and music.

Or are you outputting stereo to both your front and rear left and right channels?

Shame you don't use those denons though. I am still looking for a decent price on the D7Ks myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Good bye, stop giving people advice on stuff you know nothing about.


Still gonna point out the use of a OTL chinese amp and a planar magnetic headphone. I mean come on simca what were you thinking? You could have at least bought one of the chinese 300b amps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Figured that would be the thing you say, after all here is the girl that gives advice the most on headphones and amps but doesn't know how they work on a basic level. From now on I suggest you stop quoting me or at least change the way you approach me if you want to have a proper discussion. I've seen how you communicate with other members and needless to say your manners need SERIOUS work.


Um well A: you don't need to know how an amp works to tell if it is good or not, and B: you can disagree all you want with anyone....but unless you have actually heard the things you are commenting on.....you do loose credibility.

I think the sheer cut and dry cut throat approach that simca has does need to be a bit more ......mmmmmmmmmm instrumental in it's approach though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Calm down guys. No need to get personal here. My personal understanding is that the software for sound cards enhance positioning based on the data provided to it by the game, basically exaggerating stuff. Audiophile DAC's simply output stereo after converting digital to analog, so it is up to how good the positioning is in stereo sound as programmed by the developers. If my understanding is wrong, someone please correct me.


BUT BUT BUT.....................ok









And from what I understand, there are only a couple games that actually take advantage of what you are talking about. Most software simply uses certain algorithms to create a sense of immersion. In other words, they mess with the original audio.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This quote reminds me of that scene in Dodgeballs... "He doesn't have any balls Cotton!"


Love that movie. "Is it necessary for me to drink my own urine"


----------



## Simca

The La Figaro amp, chinese or not, is a fantastic pairing with the HE-500s.

That said, I returned it, but I think you know that. What would you recommend I get then for amping the HE-500s?

The Schiit Magni's higher output isn't necessarily a benefit, by the way. It can actually be a huge down side.


----------



## jameyscott

In other news.... I got my q701 today! My wife really wanted her ukulele that I got her for Christmas, so I got one of my presents early.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> Convert it yes, but a sound card *enhances it*. I will use the example of footsteps in FPS games. With a soundcard, you will be able to hear footsteps from a further distance than with just a standalone dac.


.Again though, that is ONLY if you want to use the software enhancements like CMSS-3D or Dolby Headphone. Since you/we have been talking about a creative sound card I am gonna assume you are talking about CMSS-3D.

Within that context, that software takes the original sound from the game and then alters it. First off, my subjective tests from briefly owning the ZXR is that is does not sound natural and I did not see a difference in regards to foot steps. In fact the only time it ever made a difference was in diablo 3 which no one plays anymore, and it isn't exactly like you need to hear someone sneaking up on you in a dungeon crawler.

Gimicky software aside, as far as an apples to apples comparison goes, Dacs>sound cards every time.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .Again though, that is ONLY if you want to use the software enhancements like CMSS-3D or Dolby Headphone. Since you/we have been talking about a creative sound card I am gonna assume you are talking about CMSS-3D.
> 
> Within that context, that software takes the original sound from the game and then alters it. First off, my subjective tests from briefly owning the ZXR is that is does not sound natural and I did not see a difference in regards to foot steps. In fact the only time it ever made a difference was in diablo 3 which no one plays anymore, and it isn't exactly like you need to hear someone sneaking up on you in a dungeon crawler.
> 
> Gimicky software aside, as far as an apples to apples comparison goes, Dacs>sound cards every time.


I used to play Counter-Strike since 1999 and sound cards were pretty much necessary in the competitive scene, since you would be able to hear footsteps better and from a greater distance which is why I referenced it. We hear differently and perceive differently so what you hear is not exactly what I will and vice versa. In reference to the CMSS-3D, how does it alter sound? What kind of difference did in make in Diablo 3 sonic wise?

I agree with your statement about standalone DAC > a sound card but I cannot agree that it is greater for gaming.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The La Figaro amp, chinese or not, is a fantastic pairing with the HE-500s.
> 
> That said, I returned it, but I think you know that. What would you recommend I get then for amping the HE-500s?
> 
> The Schiit Magni's higher output isn't necessarily a benefit, by the way. It can actually be a huge down side.


Actually I thought you did some type of exchange or RMA, not a full return.

If I personally make you a speaker amp to headphone amp converter (only because the ones on the web suck monkey ****)....would you consider a full speaker amp with proper power tubes? If so, what is your budget?


----------



## Simca

So DIY is your solution.

I can't tell you if I'd consider a full speaker amp with proper power tubes as I'd have no idea what that would sound like.

No real budget.

By the way, I think you all know I'm getting KEF Q300s this month.

And yeah, I returned the amp for a refund..unfortunately I had to pay $92 dollars to ship that heavy sucker back and I'm not getting that back. Ate crow.


----------



## saer

Is there any possible way I can have the best of both worlds ?

Keep the TiHD and ATH-AD900 for gaming

Buy o2/odac OR magni/modi for music/movies

How would I connect this setup, is it even possible ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> I used to play Counter-Strike since 1999 and sound cards were pretty much necessary in the competitive scene, since you would be able to hear footsteps better and from a greater distance which is why I referenced it. We hear differently and perceive differently so what you hear is not exactly what I will and vice versa. In reference to the CMSS-3D, how does it alter sound? What kind of difference did in make in Diablo 3 sonic wise?
> 
> I agree with your statement about standalone DAC > a sound card but I cannot agree that it is greater for gaming.


...................wait a second...............

Isn't counter strike one of the games that partnered with creative? I forget which iteration of counter strike it was, but one of them actually has code to specifically work with creative sound cards.

.........And for that matter, if that is the case, then changing out the op amps could make a difference because then you are essentially preamping the little extra sounds that would otherwise be harder to hear.

I want to say it was counter strike go, diablo 3, and something else that had this weird partnership going. Does anyone remember anything about this? I feel like this was a discussion that we had on a separate thread like a year+ ago?


----------



## Simca

I don't see why not. ODAC/O2 connects to your PC via USB. That's it. Soundcard is installed on your PCI slot.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So DIY is your solution.
> 
> I can't tell you if I'd consider a full speaker amp with proper power tubes as I'd have no idea what that would sound like.
> 
> No real budget.
> 
> By the way, I think you all know I'm getting KEF Q300s this month.
> 
> And yeah, I returned the amp for a refund..unfortunately I had to pay $92 dollars to ship that heavy sucker back and I'm not getting that back. Ate crow.


The driver in that KEF looks like it has a tweeter for the dustcap?


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...................wait a second...............
> 
> Isn't counter strike one of the games that partnered with creative? I forget which iteration of counter strike it was, but one of them actually has code to specifically work with creative sound cards.
> 
> .........And for that matter, if that is the case, then changing out the op amps could make a difference because then you are essentially preamping the little extra sounds that would otherwise be harder to hear.
> 
> I want to say it was counter strike go, diablo 3, and something else that had this weird partnership going. Does anyone remember anything about this? I feel like this was a discussion that we had on a separate thread like a year+ ago?


I think I found it

http://www.gamingnexus.com/FullNews/CGS-and-Creative-partner-up/Item7048.aspx

But that was for the Fatality cards back in the day when Fatality was a big shot


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Is there any possible way I can have the best of both worlds ?
> 
> Keep the TiHD and ATH-AD900 for gaming
> 
> Buy o2/odac OR magni/modi for music/movies
> 
> How would I connect this setup, is it even possible ?


Yes and no. You can only use one at a time. Since most DAC's nowadays are USB, it should be simple plug and play; you want to use the sound card unplug the DAC, you want to use the DAC plug it back in. As long as your sound card drivers are properly installed, switching between the 2 shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't see why not. ODAC/O2 connects to your PC via USB. That's it. Soundcard is installed on your PCI slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes and no. You can only use one at a time. Since most DAC's nowadays are USB, it should be simple plug and play; you want to use the sound card unplug the DAC, you want to use the DAC plug it back in. As long as your sound card drivers are properly installed, switching between the 2 shouldn't be an issue.


That is wonderful news! +1 repping you both









Now the only question that remains is do I go with O2/ODAC or MAGNI/MODI to pair with the HE-500 ?

If I bought the O2/ODAC combo single unit, I would not be able to amplify my ATH-AD900s separate from the onboard dac ?

So I guess I would have to go with the Magi/Modi if I wanted to amplify my ATH-AD900s while using the TiHD as a DAC ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So DIY is your solution.
> 
> I can't tell you if I'd consider a full speaker amp with proper power tubes as I'd have no idea what that would sound like.
> 
> No real budget.
> 
> By the way, I think you all know I'm getting KEF Q300s this month.
> 
> And yeah, I returned the amp for a refund..unfortunately I had to pay $92 dollars to ship that heavy sucker back and I'm not getting that back. Ate crow.


Well DIY is my solution for everything, but in terms of helping out other people it really should only be for small things. I think OC noob still hasn't worked things out with my friend yet because of various reason (mostly shipping on a amp that would weigh like 40 pounds).

But for the adapter in particular, there are too many companies that over complicate those suckers. They are literally a input, a resistor, and an output. Anything more gets in the way of the signal path.

Anyways.

For an amp, I am thinking either a synthesis ovation, a conrad and johnson amp that is not overpriced, or the jolida FX10 at the very least.

In the end, the only difference in sound quality between a headphone amp and a speaker amp comes from the tubes.

Example: If you compare a speaker amp that uses an EL34 and a headphone amp that uses the same tube....the difference is minimal. But if you compare a headphone amp that uses an EL84 (standard power tube on headphone amps) and a speaker amp that uses a 2A3 or a 300b, the difference is massive.

Ultimately the amp you should get is something that uses a power pentode. There are like a billion tubes you can swap for with a power pentode. KT66, 350b, EL34, 6v6, and several more. And since almost every single good company has made iterations of each design, you have a but ton of tube rolling options.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> The driver in that KEF looks like it has a tweeter for the dustcap?


Correct, according to their research, they've decided that's the best place to put it sonically (for their speaker design anyway).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> That is wonderful news! +1 repping you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only question that remains is do I go with O2/ODAC or MAGNI/MODI to pair with the HE-500 ?
> 
> If I bought the O2/ODAC combo single unit, I would not be able to amplify my ATH-AD900s separate from the onboard dac ?
> 
> So I guess I would have to go with the Magi/Modi if I wanted to amplify my ATH-AD900s while using the TiHD as a DAC ?


Call me crazy, but I would think the better route is to get the LaFigaro now.

You can always get a better DAC later on. The LaFigaro is going to be an amp that will last you for a while, should you like it. Don't 'cheap' out on either one for those headphones.

I say a Magni/Modi is a waste for you because the Modi and your THD are going to boil down to preference. The Modi is much brighter and thin sounding. The THD has a nice warm, full sound, and detail between the two are negligible if there is any at all.

The THD is going to be the best thing for you until you get enough money for a very nice DAC. Also, the THD will allow you to keep your gaming enhancements for the time being.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> That is wonderful news! +1 repping you both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the only question that remains is do I go with O2/ODAC or MAGNI/MODI to pair with the HE-500 ?
> 
> If I bought the O2/ODAC combo single unit, I would not be able to amplify my ATH-AD900s separate from the onboard dac ?
> 
> So I guess I would have to go with the Magi/Modi if I wanted to amplify my ATH-AD900s while using the TiHD as a DAC ?


DAC's don't drive headphones unless they have an integrated amp. I am not sure if you can simply use the O2 part of the O2 w/ ODAC combo. My O2 and ODAC were separated at birth.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> DAC's don't drive headphones unless they have an integrated amp. I am not sure if you can simply use the O2 part of the O2 w/ ODAC combo. My O2 and ODAC were separated at birth.


I meant, substitute the THD as the DAC for now and get the LaFigaro.


----------



## saer

You guys are definitely not making this any easier on me









I only have one more day to get this price https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac

So its one of the three

1. O2/ODAC combo

2. Magni/Modi combo

3. TiHD/LaFigaro combo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> You guys are definitely not making this any easier on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more day to get this price https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> So its one of the three
> 
> 1. O2/ODAC combo
> 
> 2. Magni/Modi combo
> 
> 3. TiHD/LaFigaro combo


It is all a matter of preference. There is not a wrong choice among those 3.


----------



## bgtrance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> You guys are definitely not making this any easier on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more day to get this price https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> So its one of the three
> 
> 1. O2/ODAC combo
> 
> 2. Magni/Modi combo
> 
> 3. TiHD/LaFigaro combo


I stick with my choice of TiHD and LaFigaro, but as OC'ing said they are all fantastic choices and you really can't go wrong. Maybe do a separate voting thread


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> You guys are definitely not making this any easier on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one more day to get this price https://www.massdrop.com/buy/o2-headphone-amp-dac
> 
> So its one of the three
> 
> 1. O2/ODAC combo
> 
> 2. Magni/Modi combo
> 
> 3. TiHD/LaFigaro combo


My vote is for 3, as well. I honestly cannot tell someone the Modi is better than the TiHD or vice versa...because they are equally competitive. If budget was tight, I would say to only get the Magni or only the O2, but I say look for that LaFigaro.


----------



## Simca

Jake's gonna' build me The Wire.


----------



## biatchi

Nice


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Jake's gonna' build me The Wire.


I don't get it? Am I jake?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't get it? Am I jake?


Are you building me The Wire?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Are you building me The Wire?


I am working on a wire. I have already started on the speaker to headphone converter. I had some left over western electric resistors and a few switches and such.

I am also using some nice WE wire and cardas solder with a decent neutrick 1/4th inch plug that can switch between speaker output and headphones when you insert the headphones into the box.

It will be nice


----------



## Simca

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/179298-wire-ultra-high-performance-headphone-amplifier-pcbs.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got a steelseries headset to review - I'm looking forward in reviewing it







!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Isn't that the plain old Siberia V2 but with a usb-soundcard and LEDs?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Isn't that the plain old Siberia V2 but with a usb-soundcard and LEDs?


I think so - but either/or first real headset I'll be able to review with my own setup - rather than demo at a shop.
This will give me a better idea of headset in-game, with my setup and playing my own games.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/179298-wire-ultra-high-performance-headphone-amplifier-pcbs.html


Huh. Seems cheap enough. I am really tempted to try and finish up my cmoy project, and then jump on this and compare the two.

It is one of those things where it is going to either be absolutely amazing (for the money and size), or absolutely terrible.

I wish I could find a Fry meme where it says "can't tell if brilliant, or stupid".


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got a steelseries headset to review - I'm looking forward in reviewing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Oh sure, you got steel series stuff, but a dac and amp would be a waste of money









But let me make your job easy for you. The V2s are decent for the money, the mouse is ok, and the keyboard









I played around with the apex at microcenter. It felt like my hand would drill right through it. I guess now that it is out, I can say this. I have had the cooler master quick fire with the green switches for a couple of months now. If you want a real keyboard to review....do that one.


----------



## RatPatrol01

If the Sensei RAW is anything like the old Xai, it's about as good as laser mice can get!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh sure, you got steel series stuff, but a dac and amp would be a waste of money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But let me make your job easy for you. The V2s are decent for the money, the mouse is ok, and the keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with the apex at microcenter. It felt like my hand would drill right through it. I guess now that it is out, I can say this. I have had the cooler master quick fire with the green switches for a couple of months now. If you want a real keyboard to review....do that one.


haha!
Yeah the CM's are next on my list









And yes the difference is:
One is received for review for free.

The other requires maybe £400-800 and a complete desktop overhaul. I would have to re-think my soundcard even.
Not that I don't have money for it - but I can't quite express how happy I am with my audio setup. I'm sure the ones you linked, would do me a lot of justice, especially for mids and highs - but just for usability and ease of use with my system - I would have to spend a lot of money, in order to justify those speakers.

ie. My Z5500 has a optical and 3.5mm input.
I have the optical out for the Xbox.

In order to achieved that with those speakers linked, I would need a separate receiver and in fact a new, bigger desk.

That's why I truly appreciate the recommendation, but don't really see myself in buying it.
I should also note my friend who loves producing music bought himself some decent speakers M-audio ones if I'm not mistaken.
They were quite big and bulky had to be put on stands and to add to that were EXTREMELY one directional. They even had a little blue LED on them indicating if you were out of alignment for optimal listening.
Those were, MONITORING speakers. Excellent for music reproduction, but not so excellent for music listening. I put my music through it and was disappointed that when I moved a little bit away from the speakers they sounded completely off.
This is exactly my point: They are monitor speakers for a reason.

Just like IEM's - ASG-1's the head-fi hype ones were EXCELLENT earphones, but they were designed and should be left for on-stage use. NOT personal listening.

On that note - here's my sexy desktop setup:


----------



## Alex132

M-Audio monitor's aren't known for being that amazing...

Heck, if you get some really good monitors - they will be awesome for music too.

Or you could just grab some Funktion One Res. 1.5s + Infrabass 218 for like $10k if you somehow manage to get some


----------



## Simca

Everyone's content with what they have until they upgrade.

I'm thinking of buying another L shaped glass desk and connecting it to my current L shaped glass desk, but not so it makes a U but so that it elongates the ends. I'd just get rid of the connector piece. Basically add 2 more glass tables to the end and make it a long L shaped desk. I'm thinking of doing this because I'm considering triple u2410s and with my receiver and tower taking up an entire side of the glass table I'm running out of room.


----------



## RatPatrol01

This is why I just use folding utility tables as desks, they are ugly, but they are cheap and huge! I only have to fork over another $50 every time I run out of space and the increase is massive.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone's content with what they have until they upgrade.


Agreed but also disagreed.
I'm so happy with my setup after hearing others.
I'm even more happy with my headphones and earphones, despite hearing ones that are much more expensive than mine.

As a reviewer I always class PRICE as one of the most important things - and exactly this is my thoughts on my setup.
For the price I paid for each of the things, I'm really happy.

at a few meets I tried really expensive headphones (like the LCDs, the fostex, the HDx00 range) - I tried really expensive and very well rated headphone amp/dacs combos.
And at the end of the day - when I came back to my setup I said: Sure it isn't at that level, but the only way to get "to that level" is to spend literally £3000. I can't and won't ever justify that.
If I start earning a 6 figure salary I won't even think twice - but till then, I'm content with what I got, when compared to other setup and audio gear I've heard









I totally agree with someone saying: "You won't think you can get better sound or performance if you've never tried it"
That's what I even say to people still using apple in-ears.
Despite them being good for stock earphones, you can do a lot better when they break and buy some set of in-ears that aren't Apple branded.
Ie. Spending £20 on a new set of in-ears from apple vs £15/£20 from another manufacturer/brand.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone's content with what they have until they upgrade.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying another L shaped glass desk and connecting it to my current L shaped glass desk, but not so it makes a U but so that it elongates the ends. I'd just get rid of the connector piece. Basically add 2 more glass tables to the end and make it a long L shaped desk. I'm thinking of doing this because I'm considering triple u2410s and with my receiver and tower taking up an entire side of the glass table I'm running out of room.


U shaped desk would be kinda cool though


----------



## pez

While you guys sit and try to convince TD to upgrade, i'm gonna be over here loving my Note 3...

Not only does this thing sound great, the battery life is fantastic, too. And I'm not even using power-saver mode. Phone was at 13% after 23 hours, which included 3 hours of screen time, a 15-20 minute phone call, and a 3 hour Skype voice call. My iPhone finally met its' maker







.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> U shaped desk would be kinda cool though


Would be kinda cool, but I'm not sure how useful it'd be. It'd eat into my room a tad bit and I could put the triple monitor in the middle of that U because the edge of the desk has a metal hump making the monitors have to go over that hump and thus tossing off the flatness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> While you guys sit and try to convince TD to upgrade, i'm gonna be over here loving my Note 3...
> 
> Not only does this thing sound great, the battery life is fantastic, too. And I'm not even using power-saver mode. Phone was at 13% after 23 hours, which included 3 hours of screen time, a 15-20 minute phone call, and a 3 hour Skype voice call. My iPhone finally met its' maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Enjoy. I still hate the size of Galaxy Note phones. They're monstrous. I don't want a phone larger than my Nexus 5.

The one thing I will agree is that to move to a bookshelf speakers set up will start running you money in forms you didn't think of initially (the amp dac portion primarily).

That said, I'm not really sure why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Q300s. Maybe I was hoping for some kind of holiday sale, IDK, but more likely than not there won't be a sale on them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> While you guys sit and try to convince TD to upgrade, i'm gonna be over here loving my Note 3...
> 
> Not only does this thing sound great, the battery life is fantastic, too. And I'm not even using power-saver mode. Phone was at 13% after 23 hours, which included 3 hours of screen time, a 15-20 minute phone call, and a 3 hour Skype voice call. My iPhone finally met its' maker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Very nice!
I absolutely love the note 2 - bought one for my mum after I tried it and she needed a phone.
She loves it so much, but for me and my dad - we both want it to fit in our pockets and be easy for calls.
Note range is great for surfing and people who have somewhere to stuff that huge screen into.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Would be kinda cool, but I'm not sure how useful it'd be. It'd eat into my room a tad bit and I could put the triple monitor in the middle of that U because the edge of the desk has a metal hump making the monitors have to go over that hump and thus tossing off the flatness.
> Enjoy. I still hate the size of Galaxy Note phones. They're monstrous. I don't want a phone larger than my Nexus 5.
> 
> The one thing I will agree is that to move to a bookshelf speakers set up will start running you money in forms you didn't think of initially (the amp dac portion primarily).
> 
> That said, I'm not really sure why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Q300s. Maybe I was hoping for some kind of holiday sale, IDK, but more likely than not there won't be a sale on them.


maybe we can shift the upgrading hype to you then


----------



## Simca

Well, I am getting 3 upgrades in December: KEF Q300s, The Wire Headphone Amplifier, and the Audio Technica AT2020.

Beyond that in the future I suspect I'll move to a dedicated speaker amp.

Here's my current set up.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Enjoy. I still hate the size of Galaxy Note phones. They're monstrous. I don't want a phone larger than my Nexus 5.
> 
> The one thing I will agree is that to move to a bookshelf speakers set up will start running you money in forms you didn't think of initially (the amp dac portion primarily).
> 
> That said, I'm not really sure why I haven't pulled the trigger on the Q300s. Maybe I was hoping for some kind of holiday sale, IDK, but more likely than not there won't be a sale on them.


I agree with the phone size, heck I find the size of S4/Nexus 5/HTC One border-line too slightly too large, but I am getting used to it now (came from an iPhone 4).

And to do with speakers, one day I will be the happiest person alive if I am able to afford 2 of these + prism dac + modcan rack B seres


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha!
> Yeah the CM's are next on my list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes the difference is:
> One is received for review for free.
> 
> The other requires maybe £400-800 and a complete desktop overhaul. I would have to re-think my soundcard even.
> Not that I don't have money for it - but I can't quite express how happy I am with my audio setup. I'm sure the ones you linked, would do me a lot of justice, especially for mids and highs - but just for usability and ease of use with my system - I would have to spend a lot of money, in order to justify those speakers.
> 
> ie. My Z5500 has a optical and 3.5mm input.
> I have the optical out for the Xbox.
> 
> In order to achieved that with those speakers linked, I would need a separate receiver and in fact a new, bigger desk.
> 
> That's why I truly appreciate the recommendation, but don't really see myself in buying it.
> I should also note my friend who loves producing music bought himself some decent speakers M-audio ones if I'm not mistaken.
> They were quite big and bulky had to be put on stands and to add to that were EXTREMELY one directional. They even had a little blue LED on them indicating if you were out of alignment for optimal listening.
> Those were, MONITORING speakers. Excellent for music reproduction, but not so excellent for music listening. I put my music through it and was disappointed that when I moved a little bit away from the speakers they sounded completely off.
> This is exactly my point: They are monitor speakers for a reason.
> 
> Just like IEM's - ASG-1's the head-fi hype ones were EXCELLENT earphones, but they were designed and should be left for on-stage use. NOT personal listening.
> 
> On that note - here's my sexy desktop setup:


Well I believe you know I was joking at this point, and what I am going to say is not intended towards pushing you, but just to prove a point/concept so that one day you can do something like this without the mental block of "spending 800 pounds". I do not believe you have to go that far for a simple speaker upgrade. There are TONS of way you could make it work.

First off, there are some decent and cheap cambridge audio amps that would work just fine for like 50 pounds. The only problem is there are like 5 of them and they are all local pick up only. They are only a few inches tall, so you could probably stick it under your screen, or on top of your subwoofer with out any issue.

As for the speakers you have another couple options. The option I would choose for simplicity would be to take the speakers off the stands and put the stands in storage or something (the stands alone are not cheap) and stick the speakers right where your front left and right logitech speakers are. Maybe even throw some blu tack under the speakers for good measure. I am well aware it is not optimal, but it actually does work well for gaming. I am in a dorm right now and I have my bookshelf speakers about 3 feet apart from one and other which are pointed straight at my head. The sound quality is still pretty decent, but gaming positional audio improved dramatically for some reason.

but I digress.

As for connectivity.....tsk tsk tsk. TD, have I ever steered you in the wrong direction? The answer is no because you never take my advice anyways but that is besides the point.

Follow me on this one. Take a look at the back of this amp http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cambridge-Audio-A1-Mk3-SE-Integrated-Amplifier-/271337138192?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item3f2cf42810

They all use RCA in. Here is what you do. Keep your sound card. Run the 3.5mm cables from your computer AND the optical audio out from your xbox down to your logitech console volume thingy like you already do. The you have that all in one wire that goes to your sub woofer.

So up to that point everything is the same as you already have it. The difference is instead of running the left and right RCA cable from your subwoofer to your left and right channel speakers, you hook it up to your Cambridge audio amp and then run speaker wire to your new speakers.

Boom. You have all your connectivity, all your 5.1 functionality for gaming. You only had to spend the money on the speakers and an amp (which is rather small) which (if you end up decided to go that route) would be less than 100 pounds.

No massive overhauls, no fuss or hassle. You literally swap your speakers and plug in the amp and you are good to go.

As for directional audio.......uhhhhhhh well to start with the M audio speakers are horrible. I mean upgrading your system or not, I feel like as a community we really just need to understand that monitors should only be a niche product. For regular listening, they really aren't that great.

OK let me put it this way. Think of this as a long term investment. The bids will stay low because it is a local pick up only. These are great B&W speakers that fit your tastes to a T. If you can snag them for a really cheap deal and even listen to them for a few days and then find a way to ship them for cheap and resell them, you actually stand to make yourself a profit.

I would completely understand if these speakers went up to like the 60s-XXXXX amount, but if they stay low WITH THE STANDS mind you, then you should buy them on sheer principal. I don't car if you use the speakers as book ends until you can get your setup the way you want it. It would simply be silly to pass these up.

These are another pair of amazing speakers. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celestion-3-speakers-/171183672944?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item27db578e70

And actually, if those stay low, then I would appreciate it if any one of the UK members would figure out how shipping would be to the US in Virginia for them and if the price is right I will shell out an extra 5 quid for the trouble for those.

You have no idea how close I am to having a friend over there bid on these for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I believe you know I was joking at this point, and what I am going to say is not intended towards pushing you, but just to prove a point/concept so that one day you can do something like this without the mental block of "spending 800 pounds". I do not believe you have to go that far for a simple speaker upgrade. There are TONS of way you could make it work.
> 
> First off, there are some decent and cheap cambridge audio amps that would work just fine for like 50 pounds. The only problem is there are like 5 of them and they are all local pick up only. They are only a few inches tall, so you could probably stick it under your screen, or on top of your subwoofer with out any issue.
> 
> As for the speakers you have another couple options. The option I would choose for simplicity would be to take the speakers off the stands and put the stands in storage or something (the stands alone are not cheap) and stick the speakers right where your front left and right logitech speakers are. Maybe even throw some blu tack under the speakers for good measure. I am well aware it is not optimal, but it actually does work well for gaming. I am in a dorm right now and I have my bookshelf speakers about 3 feet apart from one and other which are pointed straight at my head. The sound quality is still pretty decent, but gaming positional audio improved dramatically for some reason.
> 
> but I digress.
> 
> As for connectivity.....tsk tsk tsk. TD, have I ever steered you in the wrong direction? The answer is no because you never take my advice anyways but that is besides the point.
> 
> Follow me on this one. Take a look at the back of this amp http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cambridge-Audio-A1-Mk3-SE-Integrated-Amplifier-/271337138192?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item3f2cf42810
> 
> They all use RCA in. Here is what you do. Keep your sound card. Run the 3.5mm cables from your computer AND the optical audio out from your xbox down to your logitech console volume thingy like you already do. The you have that all in one wire that goes to your sub woofer.
> 
> So up to that point everything is the same as you already have it. The difference is instead of running the left and right RCA cable from your subwoofer to your left and right channel speakers, you hook it up to your Cambridge audio amp and then run speaker wire to your new speakers.
> 
> Boom. You have all your connectivity, all your 5.1 functionality for gaming. You only had to spend the money on the speakers and an amp (which is rather small) which (if you end up decided to go that route) would be less than 100 pounds.
> 
> No massive overhauls, no fuss or hassle. You literally swap your speakers and plug in the amp and you are good to go.
> 
> As for directional audio.......uhhhhhhh well to start with the M audio speakers are horrible. I mean upgrading your system or not, I feel like as a community we really just need to understand that monitors should only be a niche product. For regular listening, they really aren't that great.
> 
> OK let me put it this way. Think of this as a long term investment. The bids will stay low because it is a local pick up only. These are great B&W speakers that fit your tastes to a T. If you can snag them for a really cheap deal and even listen to them for a few days and then find a way to ship them for cheap and resell them, you actually stand to make yourself a profit.
> 
> I would completely understand if these speakers went up to like the 60s-XXXXX amount, but if they stay low WITH THE STANDS mind you, then you should buy them on sheer principal. I don't car if you use the speakers as book ends until you can get your setup the way you want it. It would simply be silly to pass these up.
> 
> These are another pair of amazing speakers. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Celestion-3-speakers-/171183672944?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item27db578e70
> 
> And actually, if those stay low, then I would appreciate it if any one of the UK members would figure out how shipping would be to the US in Virginia for them and if the price is right I will shell out an extra 5 quid for the trouble for those.
> 
> You have no idea how close I am to having a friend over there bid on these for me.


ahhhh STAAAAPPPH it. A fiver for those speakers is like a "why the hell not"








I might pull the trigger on those for principal haha

Let me PM you.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The one thing I will agree is that to move to a bookshelf speakers set up will start running you money in forms you didn't think of initially (the amp dac portion primarily).


Actually not that bad, if you're willing to run stereo 2.0 setup. Amp is fine and you run 2x rca -> 3.5mm to dac you're already using. I just upgraded from Microlab Solo's 7C to a decent passive speaker system.

Marantz PM7000 (280$ practically new) , + 2x Magnat Supreme 2002 towers (543$ for both/270$ each). So amp wise it was rather cheap and it has more than enough power to drive them. I've heard Z2300 which is basically Z5500 just in 2.1 version , i dislike the plastic boxes they come with, sure the sub has a kick, but now listening to these magnats bass is much more enjoyable. If anyone's interested why not try this

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magnat-Monitor-Supreme-1000-Haupt-Stereolautsprecher-/141129910702?pt=DE_Lautsprecher_Martin&hash=item20dbff89ae










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Sorry for terrible image quality, atm have only crappy android phone with crappy camera on me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Enjoy. I still hate the size of Galaxy Note phones. They're monstrous. I don't want a phone larger than my Nexus 5.


Yeah, TBH, if Verizon would have gotten the Nexus 5 I would have gotten that instead, but at the same time I'm happy they didn't.

I have very large hands so the Note line feels at home. From the base of my palm to the tip of my pinky is how big the Note 3 is for me. There are very few things I can't do on this device one - handed







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Resonessence Labs Concero HP is on Wall of Fame @ Innerfidelity

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/small-and-mighty-resonessense-labs-concero-hp

good read. another win for Canada lol


----------



## twerk

Could any of you guys recommend me a portable amp/DAC for use with my beyer DT 880 600 ohm? My budget is maximum of about £150, preferably closer to the £100 range.

It's going to be used in conjunction with my Nexus 4, should I just get a dedicated amp or are there decent amp/DAC combos in that price range?

Thanks


----------



## Simca

Describe portable. Portable as in..with laptop. or Portable as in on a bench with your phone and nothing else?

If with laptop there are several nice DACs. If alone, then there's Fiio, but really consider how much you listen to it on the go. Often times it's not worth purchasing an on the go amp and DAC.

I'd probably say the FiiO E10 is about the most you should spend if you really want it.

I wouldn't use the DT880s on the go though, but that's just my opinion. I see it better to use IEMs.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Describe portable. Portable as in..with laptop. or Portable as in on a bench with your phone and nothing else?
> 
> If with laptop there are several nice DACs. If alone, then there's Fiio, but really consider how much you listen to it on the go. Often times it's not worth purchasing an on the go amp and DAC.
> 
> I'd probably say the FiiO E10 is about the most you should spend if you really want it.
> 
> I wouldn't use the DT880s on the go though, but that's just my opinion. I see it better to use IEMs.


Portable as in, will fit in my jacket pocket and I can just have it on my desk at work.

I won't be using them while mobile, just at work and university.


----------



## Simca

The ODAC/O2 is pretty compact.

If you need absolutely small, the Dragonfly DAC and a Cmoy amp would be fine.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Describe portable. Portable as in..with laptop. or Portable as in on a bench with your phone and nothing else?
> 
> If with laptop there are several nice DACs. If alone, then there's Fiio, but really consider how much you listen to it on the go. Often times it's not worth purchasing an on the go amp and DAC.
> 
> I'd probably say the FiiO E10 is about the most you should spend if you really want it.
> 
> I wouldn't use the DT880s on the go though, but that's just my opinion. I see it better to use IEMs.
> 
> 
> 
> Portable as in, will fit in my jacket pocket and I can just have it on my desk at work.
> 
> I won't be using them while mobile, just at work and university.
Click to expand...

I have heard great things from Pango about the D1; http://audioengineusa.com/Store/D1-24-Bit-DAC


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My friend actually had a D1 for sale not too long ago - I remember him wanting around £80 for it.


----------



## Simca

I, too, have heard wonderful things about the d1. Not much of a charmer though, is it?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I, too, have heard wonderful things about the d1. Not much of a charmer though, is it?


discrete - I like it personally - haven't heard it though!

Here's my mates review of it:
http://www.inearspace.co.uk/inearspace/Audioengine_D1.html


----------



## Simca

I liked schiit casing. Wish it was black though.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I liked schiit casing. Wish it was black though.


Someone at Head-Fi had his Schiit powder-coated black and it was glorious

I hope in the future there would be black versions of the product line


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Someone at Head-Fi had his Schiit powder-coated black and it was glorious
> 
> I hope in the future there would be black versions of the product line


You could always get carbon fiber film as well and be a pro.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I liked schiit casing. Wish it was black though.


Racist


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I liked schiit casing. Wish it was black though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Someone at Head-Fi had his Schiit powder-coated black and it was glorious
> 
> I hope in the future there would be black versions of the product line


There was a thread on Head-fi not long ago where Jason Stoddard offered up some black Bifrosts and Lyrs that were the result of a mistake from their materials distributor, might still be some left.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I liked schiit casing. Wish it was black though.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Someone at Head-Fi had his Schiit powder-coated black and it was glorious
> 
> I hope in the future there would be black versions of the product line
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was a thread on Head-fi not long ago where Jason Stoddard offered up some black Bifrosts and Lyrs that were the result of a mistake from their materials distributor, might still be some left.
Click to expand...











It comes in black for a limited time!

http://schiit.com/products/bifrost


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Well guys. Time to say bye bye to HD600s and say hello to stax lambda nova classics.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Ah wait it was the Valhalla not the Lyr that is also available in black


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It comes in black for a limited time!
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/bifrost


each time someone says "does it come in black" I think of:


----------



## Alex132

I am almost tempted to buy it, but... yeah $450 w/o shipping :c


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Ah wait it was the Valhalla not the Lyr that is also available in black


Wish they had that when I bought mine. That black looks slick.


----------



## Alex132

I wonder, is the black finish matte? Because it sure looks like it.

My Magni is rather glossy, and I kinda like it like that.


----------



## phillyd

I reached a new level of audiophile today. I walked to class listening to lossless WAV files through Foobar 2000 on my laptop which was connected to my Fiio E17 and then my DT770 Pros. I had my laptop and amp and all the extra wires in my backpack.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jason Stoddard*
> 
> So, our supplier's mistake is your gain, if you've been looking for black. To be perfectly clear, though, these are *not* anodized. They are powder-coated. It's a really neat, finely textured black powder, but you will not see the aluminum grain.


----------



## Alex132

Wow I just uploaded something, and now want to change something on it... eugh... I don't think I will tbh.

I hate having like 30kb/s upload when you are trying to upload .wavs...


----------



## Simca

Definitely nice but for that price no thanks.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Definitely nice but for that price no thanks.


I'm with you there. I love the low end Schiit stuff but I can't shake the feeling that when it comes to their higher end stuff the money would be better invested in a company that focuses on making nicer amps and DACs versus Schiit who seem to be mostly low end focused.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm with you there. I love the low end Schiit stuff but I can't shake the feeling that when it comes to their higher end stuff the money would be better invested in a company that focuses on making nicer amps and DACs versus Schiit who seem to be mostly low end focused.


I would argue that low end would be FiiO, but I get and agree with the sentiment. That said, the Lyr is a very nice hybrid amp IMO.


----------



## Simca

Schiit started off with producing Mid-Fi, Hi-Fi equipment. It was only recently that they introduced the Schiit Magni/Modi their "low end" products. That's not why I would not choose to buy their DAC, I just don't think it would be an upgrade for me, especially one spending $450 for.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Ah yeah I suppose that's true, the Magni, Modi, and even Asgard were later products right? I guess I've just gotten so used to only hearing their name when the Magni and Modi stack is mentioned.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Schiit started off with producing Mid-Fi, Hi-Fi equipment. It was only recently that they introduced the Schiit Magni/Modi their "low end" products. That's not why I would not choose to buy their DAC, I just don't think it would be an upgrade for me, especially one spending $450 for.


But if you haven't tried it and are content with yours, how do you know







?


----------



## Simca

The largest difference in audio is from the point when you step off on board and move to a sound card. The 2nd largest jump is when you move from a sound card to an external DAC, and that jump is much smaller than the first. From there after the jumps are so small, many can't tell the difference.

If I were going to upgrade from the ODAC, it would be for a DAC with noticeable detail and I haven't come across a DAC of that caliber yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The largest difference in audio is from the point when you step off on board and move to a sound card. The 2nd largest jump is when you move from a sound card to an external DAC, and that jump is much smaller than the first. From there after the jumps are so small, many can't tell the difference.
> 
> If I were going to upgrade from the ODAC, it would be for a DAC with noticeable detail and I haven't come across a DAC of that caliber yet.


couldn't agree more.

That's why I'm in two minds about the DAC/Amp/speaker upgrade I'm looking at - with TJ angel.
I respect their expertise and experience a lot and trust them at it.
Problem is - if I'm going to spend money on the speakers, I'll need an amp - and with an amp - I'll need a dac and with all of that, might need a bigger desk.

All of that - and will it be worth it? I don't know - so I want to try before I commit to buy.
I'm going to do some browsing in some audio stores and make up the decision myself. Starting from the amp/dacs to the speakers.
I know there is better - but how much better?

I hardly use my D2K's and when I do I love it - and I use that with my EHP-O2D.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, it's a shame there aren't many if any Hifi stores that let you sample different DACs and speakers and more importantly use the same speakers with different DACs.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> couldn't agree more.
> 
> That's why I'm in two minds about the DAC/Amp/speaker upgrade I'm looking at - with TJ angel.
> I respect their expertise and experience a lot and trust them at it.
> Problem is - if I'm going to spend money on the speakers, I'll need an amp - *and with an amp - I'll need a dac* and with all of that, might need a bigger desk.
> 
> All of that - and will it be worth it? I don't know - so I want to try before I commit to buy.
> I'm going to do some browsing in some audio stores and make up the decision myself. Starting from the amp/dacs to the speakers.
> I know there is better - but how much better?
> 
> I hardly use my D2K's and when I do I love it - and I use that with my EHP-O2D.


As i said before you can use dac you already have if going for stereo 2.0 setup. Simply use 2x rca -> 3.5mm cable from amp to sound card.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> As i said before you can use dac you already have if going for stereo 2.0 setup. Simply use 2x rca -> 3.5mm cable from amp to sound card.


Indeed could do that - but the DAC I have is the EHP-O2D - I'm not too convinced of that powering my system


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed could do that - but the DAC I have is the EHP-O2D - I'm not too convinced of that powering my system


I'm running my new Magnats through fiio's e10 dac, working out quite nicely. A decent amp that can actually power setup is little bit more important for speaker setup imo, though under 300$ there's quite a bunch of used stuff to choose from. (well depends on your needs and outputs etc you want)


----------



## d-block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I'm with you there. I love the low end Schiit stuff but I can't shake the feeling that when it comes to their higher end stuff the money would be better invested in a company that focuses on making nicer amps and DACs versus Schiit who seem to be mostly low end focused.


I'm pretty happy with my Valhalla that I got for $350. And Schiit being an American company is a plus as well.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, Go 'Murica.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, Go 'Murica.


Dang it! You beat me to it... I'm still interested in the Schiit Magni/Modi Combo. May not be much better than my Essence STX, but I'd still like to invest in a separate DAC/Amp combo even if it is for my secondary computer build.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, it's a shame there aren't many if any Hifi stores that let you sample different DACs and speakers and more importantly use the same speakers with different DACs.


All of the ones in nothern virginia do


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, Go 'Murica.


No no, there was a guy at lowes who corrected me. It's now Mrka.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Ah yeah I suppose that's true, the Magni, Modi, and even Asgard were later products right? I guess I've just gotten so used to only hearing their name when the Magni and Modi stack is mentioned.


Originally Schiit stack referred to Bifrost and Asgard.


----------



## saer

Finally made a decision on what amp to go with









http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2

After reading up on it pairing with the HE-500, I think I made the right choice.

I just wanted to thank everyone that put their







in, greatly appreciated all the feedback given


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm not going to lie - first impressions of the SteelSeries Siberia v2 Heat Orange are really positive
Sound quality is actually quite decent.
I'm listening to my music right now - sounds a bit like the AKG K551's I reviewed and loved.

Initial audio impressions of the SSSv2:
-Slightly rolled off highs
-Clean bass, but doesn't extend
-Slightly "artificially" sounding mids at louder volumes
-Good soundstage

Other than that the features of the headset:
-Nice volume control (wheel)
-Good functionality with the mute toggle
-Looks beautiful
-Plug and play
-USB extension cord added
-Comfortable
-Lovely mic extension design
-Good mic quality
-Reasonably thick wire & gold plated

*Negatives:*
-Lacking isolation
-Leaks sound
-Mic can pick up mech keyboard noises
-Thin headphone pads

Other than that I'm loving it so far.
It costs £75-90 for the non heat-orange model
£90-100 for the heat orange

For that price, it's not bad for all it's functionalities - at least on first thoughts/impression!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Finally made a decision on what amp to go with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2
> 
> After reading up on it pairing with the HE-500, I think I made the right choice.
> 
> I just wanted to thank everyone that put their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in, greatly appreciated all the feedback given


I wish I had a pair of HE-500 to tell you how it was going to sound







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, it's a shame there aren't many if any Hifi stores that let you sample different DACs and speakers and more importantly use the same speakers with different DACs.


many HiFi stores let you take things home if you put a deposit or credit card down. people are just lazy.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Dang it! You beat me to it... I'm still interested in the Schiit Magni/Modi Combo. May not be much better than my Essence STX, but I'd still like to invest in a separate DAC/Amp combo even if it is for my secondary computer build.


you should wait for the Schiit Vali.

http://www.changstar.com/index.php?topic=1160.0


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> many HiFi stores let you take things home if you put a deposit or credit card down. people are just lazy.


Or there just aren't any in your area. =/ Same with computers for my area. I went to a local computer store to see if I could apply for a part time job for some extra cash. The best card they had was a GTX 550. Not even a Ti.. Needless to say, they weren't taking applications.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Or there just aren't any in your area. =/ Same with computers for my area. I went to a local computer store to see if I could apply for a part time job for some extra cash. The best card they had was a GTX 550. Not even a Ti.. Needless to say, they weren't taking applications.


only one time it has happened. I always ask where they live and do a quick Google search.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> only one time it has happened. I always ask where they live and do a quick Google search.


Wha?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Wha?


I've been helping people build home theaters and HiFi rooms for about 15 years. I try to get people in the stores specially new buyers. only once has someone lived in a place with no HiFi stores.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I've been helping people build home theaters and HiFi rooms for about 15 years. I try to get people in the stores specially new buyers. only once has someone lived in a place with no HiFi stores.


Well, feel free to try to find one in the alcoa/maryville Tennessee area, because I'd love to go to one.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Well, feel free to try to find one in the alcoa/maryville Tennessee area, because I'd love to go to one.


i'm sure they have HiFi stores in Tennessee you could drive to.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Grado's first closed back headphone is for sale (limited time)



http://turntablelab.com/collections/daily-arrivals/products/grado-the-bushmills-x-grado-labs-headphone


----------



## bumblebee1980

nice presentation. not the usual pizza box



I wonder if they sold out.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you should wait for the Schiit Vali.
> 
> http://www.changstar.com/index.php?topic=1160.0


are you referring to another "vali" ? this one is already out http://schiit.com/products/vali ?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> are you referring to another "vali" ? this one is already out http://schiit.com/products/vali ?


oh it's out already. I went to the Schiit website last week and it wasn't there









you can't roll tubes. it uses a proprietary or tube with no socket like a Raytheon.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh it's out already. I went to the Schiit website last week and it wasn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't roll tubes. it uses a proprietary or tube with no socket like a Raytheon.


How is that going to work for replacing tubes? Don't you have to replace tubes every so often. (This guy obviously isn't welk versed when it comes to tube amps)


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> How is that going to work for replacing tubes? Don't you have to replace tubes every so often. (This guy obviously isn't welk versed when it comes to tube amps)


you can't replace these kinds of tubes.

the MTBF on Raytheon tubes is 10,000-20,000 hours--which is 7-14 years of listening 4 hours a day, every day and you get a 2-year warranty with the Vali. if it dies after 2 years I guess it's $120 well spent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can't replace these kinds of tubes.
> 
> the MTBF on Raytheon tubes is 7-14 years and you get a 2-year warranty with the Vali. if it dies after 2 years I guess it's $120 well spent.


I spent more money on worse things.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can't replace these kinds of tubes.
> 
> the MTBF on Raytheon tubes is 10,000-20,000 hours--which is 7-14 years of listening 4 hours a day, every day and you get a 2-year warranty with the Vali. if it dies after 2 years I guess it's $120 well spent.


I guess it isn't a bad deal for what it is then. Especially for 120. I guess just power off when not in use to save it lasting as long as possible.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I guess it isn't a bad deal for what it is then. Especially for 120. I guess just power off when not in use to save it lasting as long as possible.


you don't have to baby it.

if you don't think you will upgrade maybe you should spend the money on another tube headphone amplifier.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you don't have to baby it.
> 
> if you don't think you will upgrade maybe you should spend the money on another tube headphone amplifier.


Definitely. Although, I've heard the Q701's don't like tube amps. I'd be upgrading from the Essence STX, so I'd probably have to look at a better amp either way. My only problem is I have to have DH for gaming, and I'd prefer not to lose that/ have to switch outputs on the card.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Definitely. Although, I've heard the Q701's don't like tube amps. I'd be upgrading from the Essence STX, so I'd probably have to look at a better amp either way. My only problem is I have to have DH for gaming, and I'd prefer not to lose that/ have to switch outputs on the card.


Ok, who ever said that needs to be shot out of an air lock into the sun. Who ever it is, is the biggest liar ever, or they are completely tone def and stupid.

The Q701s, K701s, and K702s NEED tube amps. A good tube amp will soften the sharp highs of the Q701s, it will bring out the bass a bit more, and the mids will be warm and inviting.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Definitely. Although, I've heard the Q701's don't like tube amps. I'd be upgrading from the Essence STX, so I'd probably have to look at a better amp either way. My only problem is I have to have DH for gaming, and I'd prefer not to lose that/ have to switch outputs on the card.


I thought spending hundreds of dollars on a pair of headphones and headphone amplifier was crazy but I was really curious what more expensive headphones, headphone amplifiers and D/A converters were like and now I have spent so much money I can never get out lol

i'm currently on a tube binge and really like made to order or one of a kind products like this MHDT Steeplechase




these definitely don't come off assembly lines. MHDT is famous for making NOS (Non Over-Sampling) D/A converters like the Havana and Stockholm which use Burr-Brown PCM56 chips (New Old Stock) . Audio-GD also makes NOS D/A Converters. these guys buy up enough chips to make these D/A converters for years to come.

edit: fixed NOS confusion.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok, who ever said that needs to be shot out of an air lock into the sun. Who ever it is, is the biggest liar ever, or they are completely tone def and stupid.
> 
> The Q701s, K701s, and K702s NEED tube amps. A good tube amp will soften the sharp highs of the Q701s, it will bring out the bass a bit more, and the mids will be warm and inviting.


There's only one problem with my solution, DH. =/ I assume it wouldn't be that great to go from the headphone jack to another amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

people like to mod MHDT D/A converters but look at this guy



replaced the toroidal transformer with an r-core. put a heatsink on the tube. replaced the stock RCA jacks with WBT RCA jacks. red capacitors look like blackgates and the big black ones are V-Caps TFTF.

very cool


----------



## Simca

Pretty sure I've expressed this opinion a few times, but thought I'd chime in again.

I feel the Asgard 2 is a good upgrade up from the magni, but it's still not a great amp for the HE-500s. It'll drive the HE-500s, but not to it's full potential. There's still so much more to get out of the HE-500s including a nicer signature with a proper tube amp.

People keep asking "which do you prefer, magni/modi odac/o2."

I always felt drawn to the ODAC/O2 and needed to put my finger on exactly why. The answer is because while the ODAC and Modi are very similar (still prefer the ODAC) the O2 and Magni are different. I feel the O2's amp (especially with my modifications) are superior sounding to the magni. The magni limited the soundstage, didn't give you enough of a low end and was lacking in detail. The O2 did all of that better.

There are many amps out there though that push more bass out than the O2 and I'm currently looking for that in my next few headphone amps, including the Wire.

What I do like about the Asgard is that it's cheap. It's $250 and priced well, especially for the wonderful case they give you.

I've been around a few Asgards in person and a trait I've noticed with them is that they emit a sort of hum. It's not exactly loud, but if you're in a quiet room, it's noticeable. I don't know what that hum was, but it probably shouldn't have been audible. Furthermore, I feel as far as amps are concerned it was a tiny bit noisy, leaned slightly bright and lacked some detail.

That said, I'm pretty sure all Asgards emit that hum as all 3 I've heard had this issue.

Does anyone that has an Asgard have this same issue?


----------



## biatchi

You didn't say what those O2 mods were or the op amp/s you changed.

Might copy you and make me a 'The Wire', wanted to build one ages ago but there were no boards left, forgot about it and didn't know there were new boards until you(?) mentioned it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Solid State needs love too!


----------



## Simca

There aren't new boards. Friends has been holding onto it for over a year.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pretty sure I've expressed this opinion a few times, but thought I'd chime in again.
> 
> I feel the Asgard 2 is a good upgrade up from the magni, but it's still not a great amp for the HE-500s. It'll drive the HE-500s, but not to it's full potential. There's still so much more to get out of the HE-500s including a nicer signature with a proper tube amp.
> 
> People keep asking "which do you prefer, magni/modi odac/o2."
> 
> I always felt drawn to the ODAC/O2 and needed to put my finger on exactly why. The answer is because while the ODAC and Modi are very similar (still prefer the ODAC) the O2 and Magni are different. I feel the O2's amp (especially with my modifications) are superior sounding to the magni. The magni limited the soundstage, didn't give you enough of a low end and was lacking in detail. The O2 did all of that better.
> 
> There are many amps out there though that push more bass out than the O2 and I'm currently looking for that in my next few headphone amps, including the Wire.
> 
> What I do like about the Asgard is that it's cheap. It's $250 and priced well, especially for the wonderful case they give you.
> 
> I've been around a few Asgards in person and a trait I've noticed with them is that they emit a sort of hum. It's not exactly loud, but if you're in a quiet room, it's noticeable. I don't know what that hum was, but it probably shouldn't have been audible. Furthermore, I feel as far as amps are concerned it was a tiny bit noisy, leaned slightly bright and lacked some detail.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure all Asgards emit that hum as all 3 I've heard had this issue.
> 
> Does anyone that has an Asgard have this same issue?


Using my SRH840 with the Asgard 2's gain set on high, at around 12 o'clock on the volume pot the hum begins to be audible. When cranked all the way the hum is definitely there, but really it doesn't bother me considering that at low gain it's almost nonexistent.

Though, I reckon using a very sensitive IEM will pick up the hum rather easily. On my cans, it's a non-issue.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Solid State needs love too!


----------



## Simca

I tried to find a PM with Jake listing the changes from the original odac/o2 but gave up when I realized I had 15 pages of PM and would have to sift through pages of "you can't do this simca" "you can't say this simca" "please spare my life simca"

Will see if Jake has the answers for you. I didn't bother remembering the names of the parts.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I believe the transformer hum in the Asgard was fixed a while ago.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well guys. Time to say bye bye to HD600s and say hello to stax lambda nova classics.


It's about time. Everything that's not electrostatic is pretty much low-fi.

Okay, fine. Maybe mid-fi.


----------



## bumblebee1980

when did you pick up the Sennheiser HD600? I thought you owned the AKG Q701? if you wear headphones all day don't sell the Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's about time. Everything that's not electrostatic is pretty much low-fi.
> 
> Okay, fine. Maybe mid-fi.


Pretty much. I have just been waiting for the right headphones to show up without damage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> when did you pick up the Sennheiser HD600? I thought you owned the AKG Q701? if you wear headphones all day don't sell the Sennheiser HD600.


Uhhhh 6 months ago? Something like that.

I mean I OWNED the Q701s, but I was playing around with LCD2s, HD800s, HE-6s, and so on the whole time. I switched to the HD600s simply because my friend was selling them for a very affordable price.

I can get my hands on what ever I want that is on the market, but not vintage headphones. That is why I have the HD600s and I will try and keep them and get the Lamdas as well, but I may still have to sell them though.

I mostly listen to speakers anyways


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Pretty sure I've expressed this opinion a few times, but thought I'd chime in again.
> 
> I feel the Asgard 2 is a good upgrade up from the magni, but it's still not a great amp for the HE-500s. It'll drive the HE-500s, but not to it's full potential. There's still so much more to get out of the HE-500s including a nicer signature with a proper tube amp.
> 
> People keep asking "which do you prefer, magni/modi odac/o2."
> 
> I always felt drawn to the ODAC/O2 and needed to put my finger on exactly why. The answer is because while the ODAC and Modi are very similar (still prefer the ODAC) the O2 and Magni are different. I feel the O2's amp (especially with my modifications) are superior sounding to the magni. The magni limited the soundstage, didn't give you enough of a low end and was lacking in detail. The O2 did all of that better.
> 
> There are many amps out there though that push more bass out than the O2 and I'm currently looking for that in my next few headphone amps, including the Wire.
> 
> What I do like about the Asgard is that it's cheap. It's $250 and priced well, especially for the wonderful case they give you.
> 
> I've been around a few Asgards in person and a trait I've noticed with them is that they emit a sort of hum. It's not exactly loud, but if you're in a quiet room, it's noticeable. I don't know what that hum was, but it probably shouldn't have been audible. Furthermore, I feel as far as amps are concerned it was a tiny bit noisy, leaned slightly bright and lacked some detail.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure all Asgards emit that hum as all 3 I've heard had this issue.
> 
> Does anyone that has an Asgard have this same issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I believe the transformer hum in the Asgard was fixed a while ago.


Beat me to it.

For the price of the Vali (thought you guys were badly referencing the Valhalla







), I'm kinda curious about it.


----------



## Tman5293

I got my Nikon D3200 DSLR today. Here's a shot I took in a room with some pretty terrible lighting:










I'm still trying to figure out how each setting on the camera affects the shot. I didn't realize just how hard it is to get a really good photo until now.


----------



## jellybeans69

Guessing you're using the default 18-55 lens that came with it? They're usually pretty terrible.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I got my Nikon D3200 DSLR today. Here's a shot I took in a room with some pretty terrible lighting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how each setting on the camera affects the shot. I didn't realize just how hard it is to get a really good photo until now.


I'd suggest Digital Photography School or the camera thread (here on ocn) if you want detailed help.

To summarize it: ISO increases the light sensitivity but also increases noise (grain) so keep it as low as possible, aperture (f-stop) is the opening in the lens and controls the amount of light passing through and depth of field, and shutter speed controls how long the sensor is exposed to light.

EDIT: just keep in mind the aperture gets larger when you decrease the f-number.


----------



## phillyd

How do DT770's do with tube amps? Considering a Vali/Modi stack for em.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> How do DT770's do with tube amps? Considering a Vali/Modi stack for em.


Personally I would spend more on the DAC than amp...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Does anyone have any experience with using something like a Cambridge audio SR10 as a headphone amplifier? Was thinking of getting something like the grado sr80i or something similar for some music/gaming


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with using something like a Cambridge audio SR10 as a headphone amplifier? Was thinking of getting something like the grado sr80i or something similar for some music/gaming


I can't find find much information. it's probably like most receivers and just uses a resistor or op-amp. it's not going to sound better than a dedicated headphone amplifier but it should drive them just fine.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> How do DT770's do with tube amps? Considering a Vali/Modi stack for em.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Personally I would spend more on the DAC than amp...


Idk, I really love my Modi, can't really see myself swapping it for a more expensive DAC or soundcard anytime soon.

Anyways phillyd, if your DT770s are as similar to the DT990s as I assume they are, and the Vali is a bit better than my Bravo V2 as I a;lso assume it is, you will get a really wonderful warmth out of the Beyerdynamics, at the cost of some of the umph. It's awesome for acoustics. Admittedly I prefer running my DT990s off my Asgard over my Bravo V2 though, which I'm gonna chalk up to the Asgard being a much more expensive amp and just doing a better job at it in general, but at the same time I like the cooler feel and extra resonance I get from the Asgard as well because of all the edm I listen to.


----------



## Simca

Haven't heard the Vali, but at the $120 price they're selling for, I'm expecting nothing more than colored sound for easy to drive headphones.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I can't find find much information. it's probably like most receivers and just uses a resistor or op-amp. it's not going to sound better than a dedicated headphone amplifier but it should drive them just fine.


Thanks dude. Will probably try get down to an audio shop and have a listen to as many headphones as I can









Are the beyer dt770 headphones worth spending the premium for? I can get a pair in the UK for about £120 which is a little over my budget, but I see a lot of people raving about them. They'll be for music gaming and VoIP applications.


----------



## Simca

Buy used. Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Buy used. Shouldn't be hard.


the UK doesn't have a massive market for used audio kit really.

What about AKG K550s?


----------



## Simca

Get the beyers.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get the beyers.


Yes ma'am.


----------



## Simca

Used.


----------



## Alex132

Ah thought you meant Valhala, didn't know there was a Vali.

Well, personally, I wouldn't buy something that would add color to sound. It just doesn't make that much sense IMO.
But I am not rich enough to be purchasing super high-end stuff, so I try to make do with the cheaper stuff that doesn't purposefully add color to sound.

Plus don't tubes die after about 2-3 years?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Used.


Maybe, if I can find them but I like new things ma'am


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Maybe, if I can find them but I like new things ma'am


When it comes to headphones, new isn't really necessary. If you buy used, there are more benefits. Obviously the first one it is cheaper, the second is no burn in period (depending on how long the previous person owned them), and it doesn't affect resale value to resell something that is already used, so you really don't lose any money on them if you decide to sell them. I personally bought new because I couldn't find a deal on my Q701's that worth it to buy used. The cheapest I could find them used was like 190 and I could buy them for 210 new.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> When it comes to headphones, new isn't really necessary. If you buy used, there are more benefits. Obviously the first one it is cheaper, the second is no burn in period (depending on how long the previous person owned them), and it doesn't affect resale value to resell something that is already used, so you really don't lose any money on them if you decide to sell them. I personally bought new because I couldn't find a deal on my Q701's that worth it to buy used. The cheapest I could find them used was like 190 and I could buy them for 210 new.


You never know who's grubby little head it may have been on though!
If I see a pair that have been bought but not worn hardly at all then maybe


----------



## biatchi

Don't be such a big girl







used is fine


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Don't be such a big girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> used is fine


B..b..but I'm a clean girl

Richer Sounds don't stock the dt770s


----------



## Totally Dubbed

UK market isn't good for used stuff - it isn't like in the US.
It's mainly due to the fact less people spend money on those sorts of things in the UK.

You either got low-end or really high-end. At least In my opinion.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> UK market isn't good for used stuff - it isn't like in the US.
> It's mainly due to the fact less people spend money on those sorts of things in the UK.
> 
> You either got low-end or really high-end. At least In my opinion.


And i live in an even smaller country , there's like no hi-fi used market for headphones. It isn't hard to find a receiver/amp for speakers though they seem to be much more popular to run speaker systems around here. (well there are few who run hi-end speaker systems , and in our local forums we have several guys who could custom build upon request), recently someone built some pretty sick 2000$ just for speakers system.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> And i live in an even smaller country , there's like no hi-fi used marked for headphones. It isn't hard to find a receiver/amp for speakers though they seem to be much more popular to run speaker systems around here.


Indeed without the Beats hype - it was and still is mainly about speakers here.
By speakers I mean ones that couple with your TV - hi-fi systems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It might be a bit late to chime in, but I personally prefer the K550 over the DT770. Then again, the K550 fits my preference more so than the DT770. I have listened to DT990 before as well, but it was so long ago I can't remember what they sounded like.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It might be a bit late to chime in, but I personally prefer the K550 over the DT770. Then again, the K550 fits my preference more so than the DT770. I have listened to DT990 before as well, but it was so long ago I can't remember what they sounded like.


Aren't they polar opposites?
One is neutral, and hardly has any bass
The other is more bassy and has dipped mids?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Aren't they polar opposites?
> One is neutral, and hardly has any bass
> The other is more bassy and has dipped mids?


Well AKG is mostly neutral but it does have bass, just that it is accurate and in line as opposed to obnoxious and upfront like the DT770 were. I really liked the mids of the K550's much more, but I didn't like highs on either ones.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Aren't they polar opposites?
> One is neutral, and hardly has any bass
> The other is more bassy and has dipped mids?


That's my idea of the K550 and DT990 as well, having listened to the former and owned the latter.

The K550 is more neutral but is on the lean side in terms of bass, which makes music lack body for some reason. Soundstaging is excellent for a closed can though, almost like the K701 but with a slight artificial taste to it.

The DT990 is indeed the opposite of the AKG with a more boosted treble and bass. It sounds punchier and more lively, though of course the downside is that on some recordings the treble sizzle gets too hot even for me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well AKG is mostly neutral but it does have bass, just that it is accurate and in line as opposed to obnoxious and upfront like the DT770 were. I really liked the mids of the K550's much more, but I didn't like highs on either ones.


Bass on the AKG's?
I didn't find that when I reviewed the K551's


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well AKG is mostly neutral but it does have bass, just that it is accurate and in line as opposed to obnoxious and upfront like the DT770 were. I really liked the mids of the K550's much more, but I didn't like highs on either ones.


As an owner of DT770's i can see why someone might dislike some high freq's on them, though they're still much better than some of grado's high's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's my idea of the K550 and DT990 as well, having listened to the former and owned the latter.
> 
> The K550 is more neutral but is on the lean side in terms of bass, which makes music lack body for some reason. Soundstaging is excellent for a closed can though, almost like the K701 but with a slight artificial taste to it.
> 
> The DT990 is indeed the opposite of the AKG with a more boosted treble and bass. It sounds punchier and more lively, though of course the downside is that on some recordings the treble sizzle gets too hot even for me.


indeed my thoughts.

My sound ratings (respective of price) for the AKG's:
Sound Quality Ratings
Lows: 4/10
Mids: 10/10
Highs: 8/10
Soundstage: 10/10


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ah thought you meant Valhala, didn't know there was a Vali.
> 
> Well, personally, I wouldn't buy something that would add color to sound. It just doesn't make that much sense IMO.
> But I am not rich enough to be purchasing super high-end stuff, so I try to make do with the cheaper stuff that doesn't purposefully add color to sound.
> 
> Plus don't tubes die after about 2-3 years?


I believe that's if you run it 24/7...someone stated 4 hours a day listening would get your at least 7 years I believe? It would probably be bad for me as I leave my Asgard 2 on all the time. Keeps my room a little extra toasty in the cold nights







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> As an owner of DT770's i can see why someone might dislike some high freq's on them, though they're still much better than some of grado's high's


Very true.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## biatchi

How high's your iso? There's quite a bit of noise


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Not surprising coming from a huge basshead.







The K550 has tight, accurate bass, just not much body behind it. Think of it as a model with a flatter but sculpted behind.







Heck, even the the K701 had some bass. Compared to the D2K's though, it would seem like the bass is nonexistent.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not surprising coming from a huge basshead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The K550 has tight, accurate bass, just not much body behind it. Think of it as a model with a flatter but sculpted behind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, even the the K701 had some bass. Compared to the D2K's though, it would seem like the bass is nonexistent.


indeed


----------



## Simca

I hate the term accurate bass. What's accurate? I'm not a super bass head. I like bass for sure, but after hearing speakers with a sweet ass woofer, almost all headphones seem light on bass. I wouldn't call the K550's bass accurate by any means. It's light on bass while still giving you occasional bassy vibes every now and then.

Perhaps "controlled" or "Tight" bass would be better to describe the bass, but accurate I couldn't agree with.









I agree for the most part with jjsoviet's interpretation of the two headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I hate the term accurate bass. What's accurate? I'm not a super bass head. I like bass for sure, but after hearing speakers with a sweet ass woofer, almost all headphones seem light on bass. I wouldn't call the K550's bass accurate by any means. It's light on bass while still giving you occasional bassy vibes every now and then.
> 
> Perhaps "controlled" or "Tight" bass would be better to describe the bass, but accurate I couldn't agree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for the most part with jjsoviet's interpretation of the two headphones.


When I say accurate bass, I mean bass that has no over-emphasis or exaggeration. Basically when the musical note for the bass ended, the bass sound ends at that point in time as well. For example, on some bassier headphones, when a drum is hit, the bass seems louder than it is suppose to and the sub-bass rumbles longer than it is suppose to.


----------



## Simca

I see. I understand what you're saying as far as time frame is concerned, but the amount would not be accurate.

So as far as accuracy to me is concerned, the amount and the time frame are both of equal importance. In fact, more people than not would appreciate more in the amount department while forgiving it for extending past it's bed time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I see. I understand what you're saying as far as time frame is concerned, but the amount would not be accurate.
> 
> So as far as accuracy to me is concerned, the amount and the time frame are both of equal importance. In fact, more people than not would appreciate more in the amount department while forgiving it for extending past it's bed time.


I would like to clarify that I was speaking from an accuracy POV, not my personal musical preference. I prefer my bass fair amount louder than an AKG K550 from a enjoyable listening standpoint, hence my headphone choices. However, between the K550 and DT770 for closed headphones, the K550 gave me a more enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## RatPatrol01

The way I like to think of it is imagine a big ass bass drum, the kind you see in the back of an orchestra or in a marching band that's beaten with a big fuzzy mallet. Accurate bass kicks are akin to hit the bass with the mallet then pressing your hand against the drum surface to stop the rumble from carrying on after the initial strike. Inaccurate bass is more like when the drum is hit and allowed to just rumble on as it pleases.

Of course this analogy isn't great because whatever you play on the drum is technically accurate as it was the intended sound. I am more likening it to what effect the headphone driver has on a single kick that isn't intended to rumble, and how well the headphone reflects that intention.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> How high's your iso? There's quite a bit of noise


The ISO was set to 1600 for that shot which I now realize was way too high. I should have had it at 400 or 800 for that one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'll try and explain what I mean when I say accurate:
Accurate for me is a vague term, but when put in perspective, accurate means that it's on target. Bass, can be very faint, but be completely off and not extend at all. So when someone says that the bass is controlled, or accurate, for me that means the same thing. It's a headphone that's capable, but without eq or an external amp will never be able to produce those low end tones.

On that note the k551s are very much capable, but they completely lack sub bass. That's why they get a low rating of 4/10, as their mid bass is very faint without any external help, and even with help they struggle to produce low end rumble.
The superlux headphones on the other hand are 1/10 bass for me. They distort under heavy loads of bass, can't be eqed to hit those low tones and are generally flat sounding too.
The best headphones I've heard so far for bass are the jvc Victor fx1000 and the fostex th900s.
I should also state that there's a difference between having basshead headphones and completely flat headphones. To me it's a matter of preference and music taste - you couple the akgs with some dnb or rnb and they would be reviewed as horrible headphones. But yet someone who is mid centric, will say they're the best headphones ever because they listen to classical music or vocal orientated music.
If all the music in the world was the same then sure you can deem someone as a basshead, but apart from that, I don't see how someone qualifies as a basshead, when the music they listen to needs a headphone that requires bass to shine.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The ISO was set to 1600 for that shot which I now realize was way too high. I should have had it at 400 or 800 for that one.


Set it to 100/200 and use a tripod or something else to support the camera.


----------



## phillyd

I had to EQ the high end down a bit on my DT770's but after I insulated them with sticky tack the highs have softened noticeable. It has also tightened the bass up a bit, making the mids a bit stronger.

Would highly recommend this quick and easy mod to any DT770 owner.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If all the music in the world was the same then sure you can deem someone as a basshead, but apart from that, I don't see how someone qualifies as a basshead, when the music they listen to needs a headphone that requires bass to shine.


It is easy identifying bassheads IMO:

- They prefer music with bass
- They prefer headphones with emphasis on bass

If a person was not a basshead, they wouldn't really prefer listening to predominantly bassy music to begin with. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So based on that anyone that predominately listens to rnb, dnb, hip hop is naturally a basshead?
For me a basshead is someone that takes a bass heavy song or headphones and adds more bass to them. That to me is a real basshead, that's what I used to be doing. That's why on head fi a lot of people who actually appreciated bass, only read my reviews and only trusted my opinions, as often you would get someone saying: 'the shure se535s have plenty of bass'.
The se535s can be seen as the equivalent of the akg 551s. On that note, everyone's definition of bass is different. At least that's what I've found. But very few reviewers look at the capabilities of the headphones or earphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So based on that anyone that predominately listens to rnb, dnb, hip hop is naturally a basshead?
> For me a basshead is someone that takes a bass heavy song or headphones and adds more bass to them. That to me is a real basshead, that's what I used to be doing. That's why on head fi a lot of people who actually appreciated bass, only read my reviews and only trusted my opinions, as often you would get someone saying: 'the shure se535s have plenty of bass'.
> The se535s can be seen as the equivalent of the akg 551s. On that note, everyone's definition of bass is different. At least that's what I've found. But very few reviewers look at the capabilities of the headphones or earphones.


The way I look at it is this:

- A basshead is a person that likes lots of bass
- A person that likes lots of bass is almost always drawn towards songs that have strong emphasis on the low end
- A person that listens to those types of musical genres will naturally look for headphones that match or further emphasize those traits

I will admit it seems a bit simplistic and it is just my opinion. It is simply that I find from experience that when a person performs a certain range of frequency, they generally lean towards music that focuses on that range. I don't mean to offend anyone by saying they are a basshead, because I totally don't mean it as being offensive.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The way I look at it is this:
> 
> - A basshead is a person that likes lots of bass
> - A person that likes lots of bass is almost always drawn towards songs that have strong emphasis on the low end
> - A person that listens to those types of musical genres will naturally look for headphones that match or further emphasize those traits
> 
> I will admit it seems a bit simplistic and it is just my opinion. It is simply that I find from experience that when a person performs a certain range of frequency, they generally lean towards music that focuses on that range. I don't mean to offend anyone by saying they are a basshead, because I totally don't mean it as being offensive.


As a somewhat former basshead, I think you're pretty spot on. After listening to these AKG Q701's, I found the bass a bit lacking. However, I loved how the mids and highs sounded, and I don't want to take away from that ever again. I'm looking into another pair of headphones that have better bass extension and response, but those will have to wait for a bit. Don't get me wrong though, I love stomping on all the "bassheads" around here running kicker speakers in their cars. I absolutely love my MMAT's P3.0 12s. They are actually considering a good mix of sql and spl. Maybe I should make a new box for them and actually get them to sound even better at the cost of spl?


----------



## jellybeans69

Well disco , pop, synthpop and 80's-90's musix in general have enough bass in them besides normal bassy genres such as already mentioned ones


----------



## Simca

Basshead to me is this simple: Willing to sacrifice other frequencies to have a strong low end.

Doesn't mean they don't like mids or highs, just means that bass is most important to them and they get the most joy out of having the most bass possible.

I also think it's appropriate to say that they'd be willing to make some sacrifices in bass to improve mids and highs, but ultimately bass is their main concern.

I'm personally a mids person.

1600 ISO is too high. You should be shooting optimally at 100 or 200 ISO.

I would strongly recommend you getting a 35mm f/1.8G lens from Nikon. That'll let you take beautiful pictures in the dark. The stock lens you get simply won't do it. The F/1.8G lets in more light and allows you to take 100-200 ISO shots in the dark, while retaining nice clear images. Tripod will improve your steadiness and allow for longer shutters speeds, but ultimately less important IMO than a f/1.8G lens. The G meaning automatic and will adjust for you which I feel is extremely important especially to a beginner.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had to EQ the high end down a bit on my DT770's but after I insulated them with sticky tack the highs have softened noticeable. It has also tightened the bass up a bit, making the mids a bit stronger.
> 
> Would highly recommend this quick and easy mod to any DT770 owner.


A good SS amp that has a warmer sound sig might actually do the trick as well. The Asgard 2 is a bit warmer than the Magni, so I like it even better. The highs are still there (classic Schiit sound sig), but not as prominently as the Magni.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A good SS amp that has a warmer sound sig might actually do the trick as well. The Asgard 2 is a bit warmer than the Magni, so I like it even better. The highs are still there (classic Schiit sound sig), but not as prominently as the Magni.


That's a pretty good (albeit short) explanation of the Asgard 2.


----------



## Ali Man

What do you guys think about the HD239?


----------



## phillyd

I'll be wanting a DAC/AMP for my desktop to drive My DT770's and source my Audioengine A5+ w/Klipsch KW-100 sub. I like a somewhat warm sound but I don't mind the Amp being more neutral. I have a Fiio E17

My current options are:
Audioengine D1 (much cheaper, can find for $120ish)
Magni/Modi - $200
Vali/Modi - $220

The big problem is that the D1 is very small and looks pretty lame compared to the others IMO. That price though...I care a lot about aesthetics though.

Any other suggestions? I really don't wanna spend more than $220, and cheaper is better.


----------



## Simca

I'd sell your Fiio e17 in a heartbeat for the D1. From there the amp is your choice, although the D1 amps ok from what I hear.

Agreed it looks lame though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'd sell your Fiio e17 in a heartbeat for the D1. From there the amp is your choice, although the D1 amps ok from what I hear.
> 
> Agreed it looks lame though.


I'm keeping the E17 for portability.

The D1 is only an option for me if the amp in it is good enough to be a healthy upgrade over the E17 and as roughly as good as a Modi or Vali.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'd rather be a bona fide bass lover. Why bother with bloated, rumbly, toneless bass when the sensation will never compare to a half-decent full-size subwoofer?

But the educated bass lover will have an ear for quality, appreciating the astonishing texture and complexity resolvable where the less discerning might perceive only monosyllabic farty sounds.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

To me there are 2 types of bassheads:

1. Those who prefer Beats type bass where it is basically overwhelming, obnoxious, and singular mid-bass thumps and indiscriminate and textureless rumbling sub-bass. Basically bloated, crappy bass.

2. Those who prefer the low end frequency and enjoy the articulate and full bodied mid-bass rounded out by textured and deeply extending sub-bass that surrounds the mid-bass thump. A good example of this is the LCD-2 IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

What about 3. those who prefer linear bass free of distortion products or emphases (no exaggerated thump, no hump, no muss and no fuss)?









Realistically speaking, we're all bassheads. Who hates bass? An appreciation of the low-end is hard-coded into our species.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> What about 3. those who prefer linear bass free of distortion products or emphases (no exaggerated thump, no hump, no muss and no fuss)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realistically speaking, we're all bassheads. Who hates bass? An appreciation of the low-end is hard-coded into our species.


I have yet to meet a basshead who wants purely accurate bass personally. Usually those people are not bassheads and have AKG cans.









My dad hates bass actually. He is a classical purist.


----------



## phillyd

I'd consider myself a basshead.

I like my bass accurate, but definitely quite a bit louder than a flat response would be. That being said, if it drowns out the mids and highs, I'll turn down the bass. Some music that lacks bass bugs me, especially metal where they have bass guitars and kick drums but you can't hear em







That's a big reason that I listen to so much rap.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's a pretty good (albeit short) explanation of the Asgard 2.


I guess I was really vague. I was stating it more as the Asgard 2 pairs much nicer with the DT770 vs the Magni, but I'd never recommend that as a significant enough upgrade to justify the price. For some it might, but not for me. I probably would have gone with the Magni and Modi combo had I not done a lot of reading on the Asgard 2, and actually listened to the Magni+Modi.

I determined the Magni+Modi was cold, bright, and rather thin feeling. However, when separating the Magni and going THD>RCA out>Magni, It was a different ball game. Needless to say, I would have been disappointed with the M&M combo had I decided to go for that over just the Asgard 2. Just the opinion of a pleb, though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll be wanting a DAC/AMP for my desktop to drive My DT770's and source my Audioengine A5+ w/Klipsch KW-100 sub. I like a somewhat warm sound but I don't mind the Amp being more neutral. I have a Fiio E17
> 
> My current options are:
> Audioengine D1 (much cheaper, can find for $120ish)
> Magni/Modi - $200
> Vali/Modi - $220
> 
> The big problem is that the D1 is very small and looks pretty lame compared to the others IMO. That price though...I care a lot about aesthetics though.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I really don't wanna spend more than $220, and cheaper is better.


I think you'd enjoy a more warm to neutral sounding amp, as that sound signature seems to have a good synergy with headphones like the DT770s.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think you'd enjoy a more warm to neutral sounding amp, as that sound signature seems to have a good synergy with headphones like the DT770s.


Suggestions?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am a midhead that enjoys great bass myself. I don't care how good the bass is on a pair of cans if the mids are no good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Suggestions?


That I'll leave up to OC'ing Noob, Simca and Ttj. My scope ends at the Asgard 2 and Magnum







.


----------



## Tman5293

I got a tripod!


----------



## pez

No expert at cameras, but that does look much better than the earlier attempts. Good job







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

You need to decrease the shutter speed.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll be wanting a DAC/AMP for my desktop to drive My DT770's and source my Audioengine A5+ w/Klipsch KW-100 sub. I like a somewhat warm sound but I don't mind the Amp being more neutral. I have a Fiio E17
> 
> My current options are:
> Audioengine D1 (much cheaper, can find for $120ish)
> Magni/Modi - $200
> Vali/Modi - $220
> 
> The big problem is that the D1 is very small and looks pretty lame compared to the others IMO. That price though...I care a lot about aesthetics though.
> 
> Any other suggestions? I really don't wanna spend more than $220, and cheaper is better.


What about a receiver? The higher end denon receivers can go on sale sometimes and work very well for what you are trying to do.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have yet to meet a basshead who wants purely accurate bass personally. Usually those people are not bassheads and have AKG cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dad hates bass actually. He is a classical purist.


Classical music has quite a few bass tones.

And if by decrease shutter speed you mean keep the shutter open longer, then yes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Classical music has quite a few bass tones.
> 
> And if by decrease shutter speed you mean keep the shutter open longer, then yes.


Is it called something different on nikons? On cannon you just have a dial that controls shutter speed.


----------



## jjsoviet

On the off-topic discussion of cameras, is it advisable to go for a mirrorless camera like the Sony NEX-5 for a budding photographer?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Classical music has quite a few bass tones.
> 
> And if by decrease shutter speed you mean keep the shutter open longer, then yes.


Sorry... exaggerated bass. He likes bass that comes from instruments, but not bass from EDM for example.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry... exaggerated bass. *He likes bass* that comes from instruments, but not bass from EDM for example.


Sounds like a basshead to me.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> On the off-topic discussion of cameras, is it advisable to go for a mirrorless camera like the Sony NEX-5 for a budding photographer?


No. Get a DSLR. I highly recommend the Nikon D3200.


----------



## pez

Idk, I love EDM, but I highly prefer the HD650 to the DT770. The bass is just right on the HD650, IMO. I love my DT770 and will probably keep them around, but it's rare I put them on anymore.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sounds like a basshead to me.


*looks at @friend'scatdied suspiciously* You trolling me?  LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Idk, I love EDM, but I highly prefer the HD650 to the DT770. The bass is just right on the HD650, IMO. I love my DT770 and will probably keep them around, but it's rare I put them on anymore.


Gonna be really interesting to see what you say when you get the LCD2s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Gonna be really interesting to see what you say when you get the LCD2s


LCD-2 will hug his noggin like headcrab and proceed to nom on his eardrums and brain with waves of bass, covered in creamy smooth midrange, topped off with rolled treble.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

What do you guys think. Should I go for these?????

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jecklin-Float-Dynamic-Model-1-Headphones-Made-in-Switzerland-in-Original-Box-/221330401682?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item338851e992

This is what they are supposed to look like


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Gonna be really interesting to see what you say when you get the LCD2s


I can't wait







. When you've got a pair ready for me, let me know







.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No. Get a DSLR. I highly recommend the Nikon D3200.


Another option is to get a superzoom camera, if person doesn't want to bother with lenses.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just tried out the AKG K550s.

Mmmmmmmm son! I'm getting a pair of those!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What do you guys think. Should I go for these?????
> 
> This is what they are supposed to look like


Congrats on worst looking headphones ever.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> No. Get a DSLR. I highly recommend the Nikon D3200.


No money ;_;

At least a mirrorless could be had for $250-350


----------



## Simca

So can a DSLR on CL.


----------



## biatchi

The NEX's have the same size sensor as non full frame DSLR's so you aren't losing anything in terms of IQ, you don't get a viewfinder but they are more compact.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Oh I'm sorry I didn't realise this was camera club


----------



## Totally Dubbed

The nex5 is excellent. If you want to save money, you can get the nex3 (which doesn't have 1080p recording abilities). If you're not into recording rather than pictures then go the compact route, like I did with the Sony hx9.
As for the bass discussion:I started appreciating it a lot more about a year and a half ago, after listening to certain ba earphones, especially with the pfe112s, as with edm and trance I was listening to, the music sounded so much better. That's when I got the zo2, a bass lovers delight at a small size and price and coupled that with a ba earphone, like the pfe232s that I acquired a little later and I was in heaven. I have close to Crystal clear mids and highs and yet excellent lows via my amp. That's why I was considering open back headphones for home use, but each time I put on my d2ks I have a huge smile on my face. I'm going to try and demo and review the lcds


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry I didn't realise this was camera club


People who like expensive things tend to like other expensive things as well.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> People who like expensive things tend to like other expensive things as well.


Amen to that


----------



## Tman5293

Day light really helps with lighting. I think I'm getting better at this:


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh I'm sorry I didn't realise this was camera club


And the Camera Thread changed to a guitar thread.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

T-Man are those the Amperax Golden Globes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Just tried out the AKG K550s.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm son! I'm getting a pair of those!


Don't know if I had suggested those to you, but those are probably my favorite closed backs so far.


----------



## pez

As long as they're pics of audio equipment, we're ok







. My only means of camera is the Note 3 and it takes god awful low light pictures. HDR outside in daylight, though, is amazing.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> T-Man are those the Amperax Golden Globes?


Yep.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't know if I had suggested those to you, but those are probably my favorite closed backs so far.


Just gotta wait for any Christmas money to put towards them







£125 is definitely the most expensive headphones I've decided to buy lol but they should go well with all the Cambridge Audio kit I'm gonna get


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't know if I had suggested those to you, but those are probably my favorite closed backs so far.


Nahhhh. If you are willing to get your hands dirty with some mods, the Fostex t50-rp sounds better. The D5Ks with some mods also sound REALLY nice as well.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't know if I had suggested those to you, but those are probably my favorite closed backs so far.


Yeah they're real nice, I only had them plugged in to my nexus5 so I didn't really get to listen to their full potential, but with a little aplification from the Cambridge Audio SR10 amplifier/receiver they should sound even better.

I didn't even realise I already replied hahahahaa oops


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Congrats on worst looking headphones ever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


That reminds me of Big Helmet's... well helmet from Space Balls.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OCN HEC's Thanksgiving Freebie winner has been decided by the way


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That reminds me of Big Helmet's... well helmet from Space Balls.


I was JUST saying that to my friend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Me wearing my syberia v2's







(IG pic)


----------



## jellybeans69

Selfie-time?


----------



## pez

Nope. Just nope.


----------



## Simca

Good news for the future. G4ME Zero and One reviews to come (Friend said I should expect the unexpected with these).

I also grabbed a listen to the Skullcandy SLYRs & PLYRs the other night for a quick 2 hour review.

Skullcandy SLYRs were $80. I don't recommend them for gaming. The soundstage is confined, the detail isn't strong. Positioning isn't wonderful. It's actually a better headphone for listening to music than gaming, which is silly since it's a gaming centric headphone. These will not make the list. The bass isn't completely out of control which I was half expecting. Mids are slightly recessed though give an upfront presentation. The treble is controlled and not painful compared to the Beyers.

The Plyrs were very much like the Slyrs, but improved. Slightly more detail, slightly more airy. Not sure if it actually had a larger soundstage or not. It sounded more airy and I'm thinking because of that the soundstage seemed slightly larger, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were the same size, just different sounding. The plyr's were slightly better than the slyrs, but mostly shared a lot of the characteristics as the slyr. This is obviously a wireless headphone. While slightly better than the SLYRs, I still would not recommend them for gaming. I'd recommend them for a wireless headset if someone ABSOLUTELY needed a wireless headset..but other than that you can do better.

Plyrs will also not be making my list.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Selfie-time?


haha nice
They are so furry








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nope. Just nope.


What's the (your) problem?


----------



## Simca

Is it just your camera or do your ear pads look brown IRL?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Is it just your camera or do your ear pads look brown IRL?


Not as light brown, it's more like dark-grayish spots , those are DT770's. Inside is practically only silver-gray though. Those dark spots are only in outer side of pads


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I know, I'm used to seeing Beyer pads gray/silver. Those look quite brown!


----------



## jellybeans69

Well i've been using them when going to work and i don't really take them off in rain so that might also be a factor it's been almost over a year since i bought them. Though at some pictures google gives of them they look even darker, while on some real silverish/grayish (which it never really was)


----------



## Simca

~Screams~ You wear them out of the house~! My oh my, I never wear headphones outside. Maybe that's just me, but I don't see the purpose. IEMs for outside!


----------



## jellybeans69

Heh, weather here isn't really nice, i dislike hats and beyers keep my ears warm from wind/cold , though lately i haven't been wearing them to work due to fact that my 3.5mm->3.5mm cable for Fiio e11 broke and now it sends signal only to one headphone side if i connect it to my phone >.< can't be bothered to listen to music without it on super low volume phone gives.


----------



## Simca

lmao, use the beyers as ear muffs.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> lmao, use the beyers as ear muffs.


I go out on the tractor to mow the lawn in the HD600s to keep my ears warm









Not a big deal if you are mindful of your surroundings and keep them clean.


----------



## saer

Can anyone recommend a good headphone stand that can fit 2-3 pairs ?


----------



## Simca

Tractor...HD600s...open headphones...somehow that doesn't seem like a great listening experience.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good headphone stand that can fit 2-3 pairs ?


What is your price range?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Screams~ You wear them out of the house~! My oh my, I never wear headphones outside. Maybe that's just me, but I don't see the purpose. IEMs for outside!


I wear my SRH840s outside :v

And believe it or not I rocked an HD555 for outside use as well


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am too scared to wear my LCD-2's outside.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tractor...HD600s...open headphones...somehow that doesn't seem like a great listening experience.


True, but when you ride the tractor for a few hours and your ears are cold......... Hifi starts to become less and less of a priority.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good headphone stand that can fit 2-3 pairs ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am too scared to wear my LCD-2's outside.


Oh, you guys reminded me...

I would like a headphone stand as well, but the difference is that I would like to have something in a glass box or something. Now that I am finally collecting electrostatic headphones, dust is now a big threat to the sound quality of the headphones.

I can not find a glass box that is exactly what I need. A lot of what I find is either too big and expensive, or too small.


----------



## Tman5293

My custom made headphone stand from Atlas Stands just arrived. It's beautiful!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, you guys reminded me...
> 
> I would like a headphone stand as well, but the difference is that I would like to have something in a glass box or something. Now that I am finally collecting electrostatic headphones, dust is now a big threat to the sound quality of the headphones.
> 
> I can not find a glass box that is exactly what I need. A lot of what I find is either too big and expensive, or too small.


Just get a glass display box


----------



## jjsoviet

That is one amazing headphone stand


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just get a glass display box


I already had that idea. You just so happened to find one cheap enough is all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I already had that idea. You just so happened to find one cheap enough is all.


I take it that suits your needs then?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I know, I'm used to seeing Beyer pads gray/silver. Those look quite brown!


they get brown after a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good headphone stand that can fit 2-3 pairs ?


http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> My custom made headphone stand from Atlas Stands just arrived. It's beautiful!


that's nice









also I think i'm going to buy a MHDT D/A converter.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True, but when you ride the tractor for a few hours and your ears are cold......... Hifi starts to become less and less of a priority.


IEMs+Ear muffs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> they get brown after a while.
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html


Really? Never had that problem.


----------



## phillyd

For sourcing speakers only, would an ODAC be better than a HT OMEGA Claro Halo soundcard?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, you guys reminded me...
> 
> I would like a headphone stand as well, but the difference is that I would like to have something in a glass box or something. Now that I am finally collecting electrostatic headphones, dust is now a big threat to the sound quality of the headphones.
> 
> I can not find a glass box that is exactly what I need. A lot of what I find is either too big and expensive, or too small.


You're the king of "Why not a DIY solution?"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> My custom made headphone stand from Atlas Stands just arrived. It's beautiful!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What turntable are you using? I see it's AT, but what model?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You're the king of "Why not a DIY solution?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What turntable are you using? I see it's AT, but what model?


It's an LP60. Doesn't get much use so I have no reason to buy a more expensive one.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> It's an LP60. Doesn't get much use so I have no reason to buy a more expensive one.


Ah, that's what I was thinking. I opted in asking for the USB version for Xmas. How are you liking it with the HD650?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I take it that suits your needs then?


For the moment yes

I just learned the float headphones actually were dynamic and not electrostatic. My day is ruined. But it's ok, I still have stax.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You're the king of "Why not a DIY solution?"


I have wood making stuff, I have metal making stuff........no glass making stuff.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have wood making stuff, I have metal making stuff........no glass making stuff.


wooden frame with precut class panels?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wooden frame with precut class panels?


I thought about it, but to do it right would be a massive paint. I am not very good with a router. Santa might get me a CNC machine though, so maybe I can make it work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why not an acrylic box?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why not an acrylic box?


I very well may go that route, but acrylic in my room does not last very long. My 800D window is kind of..........dead.

If I go DIY, then I will probably incorporate the headphones stand into my new speaker stands that I need to build.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I very well may go that route, but acrylic in my room does not last very long. My 800D window is kind of..........dead.
> 
> If I go DIY, then I will probably incorporate the headphones stand into my new speaker stands that I need to build.


Dead as in dull as in needing polishing?







Let's put it this way, you can't really shatter an acrylic display box. Glass breaks and broken glass blows to clean up.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Do you guys think a AKG K512 MKII is worth it as a freebie? I originally was going to give it to my dad, but I ended up getting him a pair of K550.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dead as in dull as in needing polishing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's put it this way, you can't really shatter an acrylic display box. Glass breaks and broken glass blows to clean up.


Dead as in scratched up beyond repair.

This is true, but I was planning on actually gluing it in a pedestal. I sit at the edge of my bed with a rather funky system, so yeah I need something with some height. I was also hoping for a little door or something.

.........................OK I am stupid I just remember they have wood corner protectors at home depot. No routing needed.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think a AKG K512 MKII is worth it as a freebie? I originally was going to give it to my dad, but I ended up getting him a pair of K550.


I'd be curious to finally get my hands on a pair of AKG 'phones.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you guys think a AKG K512 MKII is worth it as a freebie? I originally was going to give it to my dad, but I ended up getting him a pair of K550.


Sounds like an awesome giveaway! I wouldn't be entering though. On ear headphones hurtses us.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Dead as in scratched up beyond repair.
> 
> This is true, but I was planning on actually gluing it in a pedestal. I sit at the edge of my bed with a rather funky system, so yeah I need something with some height. I was also hoping for a little door or something.
> 
> .........................OK I am stupid I just remember they have wood corner protectors at home depot. No routing needed.


You can also use this paired with a wood, stone, or mirrored pedestal.

I was inspired by the movie beauty and the beast. As a proper audiophile I imagined a pair of LCD-2's instead of the rose.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sounds like an awesome giveaway! I wouldn't be entering though. On ear headphones hurtses us.


Thees! Thees!



That said, it depends on the clamp that's really gonna' make on ears uncomfortable. Sadly the beats on ears does it right. They don't clamp hard at all.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Thees! Thees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, it depends on the clamp that's really gonna' make on ears uncomfortable. Sadly the beats on ears does it right. They don't clamp hard at all.


My friend has on ear beats (I would never, ever own a pair of those pieces of crap) and even those hurt my ears. I I guess I just have sensitive ears.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sounds like an awesome giveaway! I wouldn't be entering though. On ear headphones hurtses us.


on-ear annoys me too, but the AKG's are super comfortable


----------



## Alex132

I can't stop laughing, these things are like $40 000, - $135 000!
Quote:


> Any electronics will do. When buying more expensive gear, it's just a side step into another flavor. A DAC with a plastic vs metal enclosure gives a huge difference in sound, but it's not the DAC itself that gives the difference, it's what's placed around it = the enclosure. When you add something on top of the enclosure, the overall resonant properties of the entire enclosure changes, based on the material of the tweak. This is why our tweaks give greater improvements than "upgrading" the DAC or other component. In fact, many audiophiles get more transparent sound from cheap electronics because they have a lower mass, which results in less colorations.


http://www.coconut-audio.com/


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't stop laughing, these things are like $40 000, - $135 000!
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/


Is this a joke? :v


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't stop laughing, these things are like $40 000, - $135 000!
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/


Did you look at their naughtly list? Oh my God...The naughty list includes just about every credible source on the internet for good audio information. It's hilarious. Here's an excerpt from their "Santa's Naughty List"
Quote:


> To be removed from this list, you need to make a large donation to charity to prove that you aren't evil, and a youtube video of yourself apologizing to the world for all the harm you have done.


----------



## jjsoviet

But hey it's giving us a free game!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't stop laughing, these things are like $40 000, - $135 000!
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at their naughtly list? Oh my God...The naughty list includes just about every credible source on the internet for good audio information. It's hilarious. Here's an excerpt from their "Santa's Naughty List"
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> To be removed from this list, you need to make a large donation to charity to prove that you aren't evil, and a youtube video of yourself apologizing to the world for all the harm you have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Where is this?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can't stop laughing, these things are like $40 000, - $135 000!
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/


----------



## jjsoviet

http://www.coconut-audio.com/fan/hifijustice/index.html

http://www.coconut-audio.com/vibradome.html

More links for our enjoyment


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/fan/hifijustice/index.html
> 
> http://www.coconut-audio.com/vibradome.html
> 
> More links for our enjoyment












lolwat


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm getting little worry about my DT 880's here ...can't find replacement ear-pads for them I've heard that they will get mushy and eventually touch my ears after a while (they already almost touching them )..should I worry about this ?
I can return this and was thinking about AKG K550..will this be at list similar in performance ?
two other choices are SENNHEISER HD600 and HiFiMAN HE-400


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm getting little worry about my DT 880's here ...can't find replacement ear-pads for them I've heard that they will get mushy and eventually touch my ears after a while (they already almost touching them )..should I worry about this ?
> I can return this and was thinking about AKG K550..will this be at list similar in performance ?
> two other choices are SENNHEISER HD600 and HiFiMAN HE-400


I'd love to tell you my thoughts about the HD650, but mine haven't shipped yet


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm getting little worry about my DT 880's here ...can't find replacement ear-pads for them I've heard that they will get mushy and eventually touch my ears after a while (they already almost touching them )..should I worry about this ?
> I can return this and was thinking about AKG K550..will this be at list similar in performance ?
> two other choices are SENNHEISER HD600 and HiFiMAN HE-400


You want to return them because you can't source ear pads?

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/beyerdynamic-pads

It's going to be at least a couple years before anything like that happens. It also depends solely on the user. Some people get extremely sweaty ears--others don't. The sweatier your ears get, the worse effect you have...and that goes for any ear pads.


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks for the link ..I couldn't find direct 880 replacement earlier ,if it takes couple years then I'm happy ,it's not about how sweaty my ears get but how big my head is







..I wish I can stretch them a bit so there is less pressure-more room inside


----------



## phillyd

Anybody have suggestions for cloth DT770 pads in not silver/grey?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anybody have suggestions for cloth DT770 pads in not silver/grey?


Like these? http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-EDT770VB-Headphone-Pads-Black/dp/B007VCKA64/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1386530973&sr=1-2

I am thinking about getting this for my headphones.







http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-5-Glass-Dome-with-Ceramic-Porcelain-Base-Display-Cloche-Terrarium-Garden-/310792426581


----------



## phillyd

Thanks OCing noob







if it takes forever for comply to start stocking other earpads, I might grab those.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> thanks for the link ..I couldn't find direct 880 replacement earlier ,if it takes couple years then I'm happy ,it's not about how sweaty my ears get but how big my head is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I wish I can stretch them a bit so there is less pressure-more room inside


Afaik, the DT880 and DT990 use the same earpads.
So you need to use proper keywords when looking for them









And you can always wash the earpads. It's recommended to handwash but you can always be lazy like me and throw them to the washing machine with the rest of the clothes.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, you guys reminded me...
> 
> I would like a headphone stand as well, but the difference is that I would like to have something in a glass box or something. Now that I am finally collecting electrostatic headphones, dust is now a big threat to the sound quality of the headphones.
> 
> I can not find a glass box that is exactly what I need. A lot of what I find is either too big and expensive, or too small.


You can just use a dust cover like the one Stax sells.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe I'll dye my ear pads. Anybody know about dying velour?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Maybe I'll dye my ear pads. Anybody know about dying velour?


amazon ones too pricey? If you dont mind ordering from China, these are cheaper: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ear-pads-earpad-replacement-for-Beyerdynamic-DT770-DT880-DT990-DT-770-headphone-/181153338186


----------



## phillyd

That is tempting, but I'm thinking of painting my DT770's and I might go with a red scheme or something so red pads would be badass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That is tempting, but I'm thinking of painting my DT770's and I might go with a red scheme or something so red pads would be badass.


Good luck. I recommend buying a new pair of replacements and dye your old pads first.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Good luck. I recommend buying a new pair of replacements and dye your old pads first.


ooh good thought.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The lineup for the Christmas Freebie has been tentatively decided:

1. AKG K551 MKII
2. SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB
3. Headphone hard case (for DT770 and similarly sized headphones)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ooh good thought.


I would also suggest, should you have concerns of dying it yourself, to consider contacting a mom and pops clothes or costume making/repair store and see if they are able to dye velour fabric for you and for how much.

@Tjj226 Angel

If you want, you can also consider those small vertical aquariums as well. Those look really cool with LED lightning.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would also suggest, should you have concerns of dying it yourself, to consider contacting a mom or pops clothes or costume making/repair store and see if they are able to dye velour fabric for you and for how much.


I'll see if a fashion/design etc. part of my uni can do it. Thanks for the idea though.

About the giveaway, will you have to choose which you enter for?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll see if a fashion/design etc. part of my uni can do it. Thanks for the idea though.
> 
> About the giveaway, will you have to choose which you enter for?


It will be like the birthday one where winner keeps choice of prize or remaining prize. Conversely, since I've gotten smarter at making forms, I could also add an option where you say whether you want each one and that way if the next winner doesn't happen to want the remaining prizes, I can automatically skip over.









If possible, make sure to remove the foam before dying.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You can just use a dust cover like the one Stax sells.


That is not the best of ideas.

I can not remember if you had the 404/407/or something else, but if you remember how kind of fragile they were.......imagine something a billion times worse. The lambdas are like REALLY fragile. Putting them into a bad and pulling them out again may not seem like a lot of strain, but the headphones themselves are close to 20 years old and the mechanism that connects the actual driver housing to the headband is less than structurally sound. If your driver housing gets stuck on the bag somehow and you pull on it with minimal force........well you better find yourself another pair of stax.

I am looking for something where my headphones can go straight from my head onto a stand. I will probably go the acrylic route too since I would like to make something about 6-7 feet tall and then have a shelve on every foot - foot and a half of space so that I can keep my electrostatic collection safe.

I mean I am even having one of my EE friends here make me an electrostatic dust collector that I can stick in my room to collect any particles floating in the air.

You know what.....I need a clean room like intel has.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click to show post
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the best of ideas.
> 
> I can not remember if you had the 404/407/or something else, but if you remember how kind of fragile they were.......imagine something a billion times worse. The lambdas are like REALLY fragile. Putting them into a bad and pulling them out again may not seem like a lot of strain, but the headphones themselves are close to 20 years old and the mechanism that connects the actual driver housing to the headband is less than structurally sound. If your driver housing gets stuck on the bag somehow and you pull on it with minimal force........well you better find yourself another pair of stax.
> 
> I am looking for something where my headphones can go straight from my head onto a stand. I will probably go the acrylic route too since I would like to make something about 6-7 feet tall and then have a shelve on every foot - foot and a half of space so that I can keep my electrostatic collection safe.
> 
> I mean I am even having one of my EE friends here make me an electrostatic dust collector that I can stick in my room to collect any particles floating in the air.
> 
> You know what.....I need a clean room like intel has.


How about this?



There is also this.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I love you OCnoob









That is perfect.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I love you OCnoob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is perfect.


Glad to hear it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not the best of ideas.
> 
> I can not remember if you had the 404/407/or something else, but if you remember how kind of fragile they were.......imagine something a billion times worse. The lambdas are like REALLY fragile. Putting them into a bad and pulling them out again may not seem like a lot of strain, but the headphones themselves are close to 20 years old and the mechanism that connects the actual driver housing to the headband is less than structurally sound. If your driver housing gets stuck on the bag somehow and you pull on it with minimal force........well you better find yourself another pair of stax.


You're probably confusing them with the Omega. There are NB Lambdas out there that have been dropped dozens of times and been through _dust storms_ and still run fine with nary more than imbalance. The Lambda is a surprisingly robust design, with the main maintenance factor being deterioration of the foam between the housing and drivers.

I've rarely seen driver units decouple from the headband; usually the headband gives out first.

The SR-307 and 7 Lambda series are even more robust as they use heavier-duty plastics.

The Stax dust cover is contoured to the shape of the headband mechanism, so it can't really snag on anything.


----------



## pez

And it's not extremely expensive.

EDIT:

OC'ing Noob, are you doing K551 or K514?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And it's not extremely expensive.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> OC'ing Noob, are you doing K551 or K514?


AKG K512 MKII


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey bumblebee, how are you enjoying those LCD-3's? I am really interested in hearing how you are enjoying them!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> AKG K512 MKII


After hearing other's say these are pretty comfortable for being on-ear headphones. What's your opinion of their comfort level? I would absolutely love to have a pair of headphones for on-the-go and at work, but there is no way I'm going to bring my Q701's around.


----------



## EpicPie

If anyone is interested, I'm doing a giveaway on a pair of EDM Universe IEM's on my Facebook page.









https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> After hearing other's say these are pretty comfortable for being on-ear headphones. What's your opinion of their comfort level? I would absolutely love to have a pair of headphones for on-the-go and at work, but there is no way I'm going to bring my Q701's around.


If the Q701's designs were not improved from the K701's then they are more like a vice clamp. The K512's are looser, but still snug. They are pretty light and you can forget that you are wearing them sometimes. Sound is so-so, but at its price range, what can you expect? They are certainly better than the Sony Street style ones that I was dumb enough to purchase for like $50 in high school.

Another possibility is the Monoprice Premium 108323 that I originally got for my uncle before ultimately giving him a Beyer DT770 that I will be taking back this Christmas. It is wasted on him. I actually like these a bit better than the K512 as they have way more bass and are a bit more exciting, but sound stage sucks and comfort can suck.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Alright, freebie lineup for Christmas+New Years has been finalized.

1. Monoprice Premium 108323 Hi-Fi DJ
2. SanDisk Sanssa Clip+ 4GB
3. CASEBUDi Headphone Case XL

What do you guys think? Worth giving away?


----------



## phillyd

Anyone up for a chat of some sort? I'd love to have text chat in this group.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone up for a chat of some sort? I'd love to have text chat in this group.


I had asked if anyone was interested in an irc, teamspeak, or vent server, but there was minimal response.


----------



## Simca

My AT2020 will be here in a couple days.


----------



## jameyscott

Jelly. I'm still trying to get a decent mic cheap on fleabay.


----------



## Simca

You'd be super jelly if you knew how much I got it for.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'd be super jelly if you knew how much I got it for.


Do tell.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Alright, freebie lineup for Christmas+New Years has been finalized.
> 
> 1. Monoprice Premium 108323 Hi-Fi DJ
> 2. SanDisk Sanssa Clip+ 4GB
> 3. CASEBUDi Headphone Case XL
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth giving away?


I own the 8323's by monoprice, i love them better than my HD 598's







and they were only 20 bucks. <3 the 8323's


----------



## phillyd

I'd be up for IRC


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd be up for IRC


Need backing otherwise it would just be you and me and a bot in a big lonely irc channel. Maybe bumblebee, totally dubbed, pez, and angel. Simca might show up every now and then to make fun of us.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I own the 8323's by monoprice, i love them better than my HD 598's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and they were only 20 bucks. <3 the 8323's


Glad to hear that!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My AT2020 will be here in a couple days.


Very nice! Could we look forward to a review soon?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'd be super jelly if you knew how much I got it for.


Don't just keep us in suspense.


----------



## Simca

Could do a review but I feel you'd be better off getting a review from Frick frock. Rather than a review I'll probably just expand the description in my audio recommendation thread for the at2020.

I spent 1/3 of the msrp plus shipping 10 bucks for it.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Need backing otherwise it would just be you and me and a bot in a big lonely irc channel. Maybe bumblebee, totally dubbed, pez, and angel. Simca might show up every now and then to make fun of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that!


She'd show up to flaunt her new mic.







I'd probably end up on it on occassion. I wouldn't have that much to add to conversation unless it got off topic, which I assume it would about every five minutes.


----------



## Tman5293

I'd be all for IRC or Teamspeak. It would nice to have some live conversation between the members of the headphone club.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Could do a review but I feel you'd be better off getting a review from Frick frock. Rather than a review I'll probably just expand the description in my audio recommendation thread for the at2020.
> 
> I spent 1/3 of the msrp plus shipping 10 bucks for it.


Very nice! Wish I got a deal like that.







Anyways, I guess I will give this orphaned DT770 to my homie for Christmas. His AD700 (that I also gave him) are dying from being forced to unsatisfactorily pump out rap 24/7.


----------



## Simca

Ad700s and rap. Match made in heaven.

My sister stole my ad700s and abused them. I had replaced the pads for the wings and now even the plastic pieces are gone. Total lack of care.

Anyway I started audio hallucinating in the shower hearing guitars so I better get to sleep.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ad700s and rap. Match made in heaven.
> 
> My sister stole my ad700s and abused them. I had replaced the pads for the wings and now even the plastic pieces are gone. Total lack of care.
> 
> Anyway I started audio hallucinating in the shower hearing guitars so I better get to sleep.


I know right... Listening to them croak out beats to Mo City Don was saddening. Even more saddening to hear what sort of torturous ordeals yours had gone through.







Complete lack of respect in good audio equipment! Have a great sleep. I should probably do the same.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I submitted a suggestion to OCN staff for a club badge system for club members here. If you think it is a cool idea and would like to lend your support, please visit that link when you have time and provide your endorsement. If you don't like the idea, feel free to click on it anyways as there is a poll that allows you to vote no if you care to take the time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You're probably confusing them with the Omega. There are NB Lambdas out there that have been dropped dozens of times and been through _dust storms_ and still run fine with nary more than imbalance. The Lambda is a surprisingly robust design, with the main maintenance factor being deterioration of the foam between the housing and drivers.
> 
> I've rarely seen driver units decouple from the headband; usually the headband gives out first.
> 
> The SR-307 and 7 Lambda series are even more robust as they use heavier-duty plastics.
> 
> The Stax dust cover is contoured to the shape of the headband mechanism, so it can't really snag on anything.


Really? Every time I hold a pair, I feel like they are gonna crumble in my hands. I kind of wonder though if that is not because the international shipping cause damage to the headphone previously.

IDK. I do not have them in my hand yet, so I guess I should not be so presumptuous


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'm doing a giveaway on a pair of EDM Universe IEM's on my Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I feel like a dumby, bought a new tube for my little Bravo V2, figure i'd see how changing the tubes affected it. Turns out I bought a pre-amp tube and it makes it so I can barely hear anything with the volume maxxed







guess it's back to the chinese stock tube.


----------



## Alex132

Wow just got my HD650s...

They are amazing









Smaller than I thought, at first a lot more clamping force than I expected (and A LOT more than my light-light HD555s)

The packaging was amazing though:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Thought to let you guys know, tj angel made me buy the Celestial 3 bookshelf speakers. If I like them, then more money will be spent haha


----------



## BonzaiTree

Wow, how have I not been subbed this thread before now?









I'll definitely be keeping up with this going forward.
When I get home maybe I'll take some pics of my setup (though it's pretty plebeian







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'm doing a giveaway on a pair of EDM Universe IEM's on my Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196


Sweet, I'll check it out when I'm not at work








I need a pair of IEM's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Alright, freebie lineup for Christmas+New Years has been finalized.
> 
> 1. Monoprice Premium 108323 Hi-Fi DJ
> 2. SanDisk Sanssa Clip+ 4GB
> 3. CASEBUDi Headphone Case XL
> 
> What do you guys think? Worth giving away?


That would be a sweet giveaway!

I'd love a case.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My AT2020 will be here in a couple days.


Let us know what you think!

I know I'm loving mine so far. Definitely helps having a pop filter--I found I did have a lot of clicks and pops until my pop filter showed up.

As far as a review and asking for one from Frick, I've asked him about it.
He prefers the Yeti to the 2020, but still thinks the 2020 is a solid mic for the money.

P.S.-- I've still seen a lot of fairly recent recommendations for the Logitech USB Desktop Mic.
Unfortunately, that mic has been discontinued for some time, and it's pretty hard to find it near its original price. On Amazon the cheapest you can find a NIB one is around 90 bucks! Though I've seen a few on ebay for reasonable prices, it is rare. Just a heads up!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

oooohhh shiny! Look what I just received. The brand new, just released AKG K545's:


----------



## Volvo

Proud owner of a pair of JVC HA-S400 and Altec Lansing UHP336 (UE SuperFi.3) .


----------



## Alex132

Amazed by my HD650s sound, and the 300ohm resistance is quite noticeable if I switch to a non-amplified source


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The lineup for the Christmas Freebie has been tentatively decided:
> 
> 1. AKG K551 MKII
> 2. SanDisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB
> 3. Headphone hard case (for DT770 and similarly sized headphones)
> I would also suggest, should you have concerns of dying it yourself, to consider contacting a mom and pops clothes or costume making/repair store and see if they are able to dye velour fabric for you and for how much.
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel
> 
> If you want, you can also consider those small vertical aquariums as well. Those look really cool with LED lightning.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> AKG K512 MKII


That's why I asked^







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'm doing a giveaway on a pair of EDM Universe IEM's on my Facebook page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196


I signed up/entered! Thanks for the heads up







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Need backing otherwise it would just be you and me and a bot in a big lonely irc channel. Maybe bumblebee, totally dubbed, pez, and angel. Simca might show up every now and then to make fun of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear that!


I'd actually be around quite a lot. Unemployment days leave me with little to do







. However, it gives me a lot of time to read and listen to music







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I submitted a suggestion to OCN staff for a club badge system for club members here. If you think it is a cool idea and would like to lend your support, please visit that link when you have time and provide your endorsement. If you don't like the idea, feel free to click on it anyways as there is a poll that allows you to vote no if you care to take the time.


Posted...sorry they got rid of your poll :/.


----------



## Kitler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow just got my HD650s...
> 
> They are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller than I thought, at first a lot more clamping force than I expected (and A LOT more than my light-light HD555s)
> 
> The packaging was amazing though:


I really want to buy a pair of these.

That box looks amazing. How is the build quality of the headphones themselves?

The one thing I don't like about my Pro 900s is they feel kind of cheap and I am always afraid of breaking them.


----------



## Simca

Build quality wise, they're made of a plastic material. They're light weight and sound great.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> That box looks amazing. How is the build quality of the headphones themselves?
> 
> The one thing I don't like about my Pro 900s is they feel kind of cheap and I am always afraid of breaking them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Build quality wise, they're made of a plastic material. They're light weight and sound great.


Pretty much this. Although they feel very nice, and more durable than my HD555s. They still could have used metal for a lot more places than they did (ie the arms / headband).

I'd say if you weren't overly neglectful they will be perfectly fine. My HD555s managed to stand up to over 4 years of me, so I am not worried at all


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amazed by my HD650s sound, and the 300ohm resistance is quite noticeable if I switch to a non-amplified source


what's the best price you can get this for ?
Congrats


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amazed by my HD650s sound, and the 300ohm resistance is quite noticeable if I switch to a non-amplified source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what's the best price you can get this for ?
> Congrats
Click to expand...

Being in South Africa, they cost me $500


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*Unboxing & overview of the K545's:*




First impressions of the AKG K545:
-Smooth sound signature
-Soft mids
-Accurate highs (although not as accurate and sparkly as the K551s)
-Decent bass extension and quality (an improvement over the K551s)
-Nice soundstage and music reproduction
-Extremely light
-Comfortable for long listening sessions
-Great design
-Flexible and seem strong, despite its lightweight
-Soft pads
-Beautiful look and colour options
-Pivot, tilt and rotatable ear cups
-Detachable wire is an extremely positive sign
-Mic works with both iPhone and Android (2 wires provided)
-Wire thickness is extremely small and worrying
-Needs to be driven with an amp
-No carrying bag/pouch provided

Overall my first impressions are extremely positive - a definite improvement upon first listen over the K551′s. The lows are more prominent and the mids don't take any notable hit in quality. The highs on the other hand seem to be a little more rolled off, whereas with the K551′s they seemed to be more precise/sibilant. The inclusion of a 1/4″ adapter is greatly appreciated and so is the removable cable. It is still a shame that the wire is terminated by a straight, and not a right angled jack.
I thus think these headphones are the new flagships by AKG, but are they worth the increase in price? I shall find that out when I review them in a few weeks or a months time.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the best price you can get this for ?
> Congrats


The HD 650 sells new for $500 but can be had for $350 or less in the for sale section on Head-Fi.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Unboxing & overview of the K545's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions of the AKG K545:
> -Smooth sound signature
> -Soft mids
> -Accurate highs (although not as accurate and sparkly as the K551s)
> -Decent bass extension and quality (an improvement over the K551s)
> -Nice soundstage and music reproduction
> -Extremely light
> -Comfortable for long listening sessions
> -Great design
> -Flexible and seem strong, despite its lightweight
> -Soft pads
> -Beautiful look and colour options
> -Pivot, tilt and rotatable ear cups
> -Detachable wire is an extremely positive sign
> -Mic works with both iPhone and Android (2 wires provided)
> -Wire thickness is extremely small and worrying
> -Needs to be driven with an amp
> -No carrying bag/pouch provided
> 
> Overall my first impressions are extremely positive - a definite improvement upon first listen over the K551′s. The lows are more prominent and the mids don't take any notable hit in quality. The highs on the other hand seem to be a little more rolled off, whereas with the K551′s they seemed to be more precise/sibilant. The inclusion of a 1/4″ adapter is greatly appreciated and so is the removable cable. It is still a shame that the wire is terminated by a straight, and not a right angled jack.
> I thus think these headphones are the new flagships by AKG, but are they worth the increase in price? I shall find that out when I review them in a few weeks or a months time.


But what are the downsides. I don't want to hear the upsides.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> But what are the downsides. I don't want to hear the upsides.


Quote:


> "-Accurate highs (although not as accurate and sparkly as the K551s)
> -Wire thickness is extremely small and worrying
> -Needs to be driven with an amp
> -No carrying bag/pouch provided"


Another would be price:
Quote:


> "but are they worth the increase in price?"


I mentioned them - remember these are initial impressions not a review.


----------



## Simca

I don't consider "not having a traveling case or pouch" a downside as I've pretty much never needed or used one. If I wanted to carry low end headphones portably I'd toss them in a backpack or whatever else I was carrying around with me that were already practical. I mean, are you gonna carry around a pouch on your side? Probably not. It's gonna' go in a backpack just as well.

Wire thickness has never been a real concern to me. Wire flex is more important as a wire that is stiff will be uncomfortable to wear. Quality of the wire is also important because if the cable sucks, you're not gonna' hear all that the can has to offer.

Not sure how "accurate highs" is a downside. You gotta' give me more than that.

Needs an amp..mmk.

I'll give you some time to review them. No rush. But when you review them, I hope it's not one of those please the companies reviews by mentioning they're good or great in everything without mentioning how they suck in other areas. Those are the worst reviews.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thought to let you guys know, tj angel made me buy the Celestial 3 bookshelf speakers. If I like them, then more money will be spent haha


Such is the life of an audiophile...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amazed by my HD650s sound, and the 300ohm resistance is quite noticeable if I switch to a non-amplified source


Ahh.... The infamous Sennheiser veil.







I loved my HD650. Can we expect a review?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> I really want to buy a pair of these.
> 
> That box looks amazing. How is the build quality of the headphones themselves?
> 
> The one thing I don't like about my Pro 900s is they feel kind of cheap and I am always afraid of breaking them.


Like others have said, they are pretty much entirely plastic, but it is a durable lightweight type of plastic. I dislike the paints job though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the best price you can get this for ?
> Congrats


$400-500 new
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *Unboxing & overview of the K545's:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions of the AKG K545:
> -Smooth sound signature
> -Soft mids
> -Accurate highs (although not as accurate and sparkly as the K551s)
> -Decent bass extension and quality (an improvement over the K551s)
> -Nice soundstage and music reproduction
> -Extremely light
> -Comfortable for long listening sessions
> -Great design
> -Flexible and seem strong, despite its lightweight
> -Soft pads
> -Beautiful look and colour options
> -Pivot, tilt and rotatable ear cups
> -Detachable wire is an extremely positive sign
> -Mic works with both iPhone and Android (2 wires provided)
> -Wire thickness is extremely small and worrying
> -Needs to be driven with an amp
> -No carrying bag/pouch provided
> 
> Overall my first impressions are extremely positive - a definite improvement upon first listen over the K551′s. The lows are more prominent and the mids don't take any notable hit in quality. The highs on the other hand seem to be a little more rolled off, whereas with the K551′s they seemed to be more precise/sibilant. The inclusion of a 1/4″ adapter is greatly appreciated and so is the removable cable. It is still a shame that the wire is terminated by a straight, and not a right angled jack.
> I thus think these headphones are the new flagships by AKG, but are they worth the increase in price? I shall find that out when I review them in a few weeks or a months time.


Very cool! How do they compare with Denons?


----------



## Tman5293

So I just got through discussing the price of the headphone stands with the guys at Atlas Stands. They are going to be for someone looking for the highest quality headphone stand you can buy. They will most likely be geared towards seasoned audiophiles with high end headphones ($500+). Josh, the guy at Atlas Stands who is working on the final design for the stands has told me that he is making the final tweaks on the design. The finished product will be slightly wider and deeper that my stand and will have more space for wrapping up the cord as well as sockets to store cable adapters in. The customer will have their choice of a large variety of woods for their headphone stand.

That being said, we decided on a price of $95 a piece. Josh gave me the break down of his cost going into it and what he has to make on each stand for it to be worth his time. Therefore, given the quality of the final product, which is fantastic, and the nature of it being hand cut and assembled, we decided that $95 was a good price.

Now that I've said all that, I'm looking for opinions on the price for the guys at Atlas Stands. What do you guys think?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amazed by my HD650s sound, and the 300ohm resistance is quite noticeable if I switch to a non-amplified source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh.... The infamous Sennheiser veil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved my HD650. Can we expect a review?
Click to expand...

Ah yes, but it shall be more from a side of making music than listening to music - as there are hundreds of those out there already








And short-ish, really. More of a comparison between my old headphones and new. Nothing as intensive as Simca's reviews


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't consider "not having a traveling case or pouch" a downside as I've pretty much never needed or used one. If I wanted to carry low end headphones portably I'd toss them in a backpack or whatever else I was carrying around with me that were already practical. I mean, are you gonna carry around a pouch on your side? Probably not. It's gonna' go in a backpack just as well.
> 
> Wire thickness has never been a real concern to me. Wire flex is more important as a wire that is stiff will be uncomfortable to wear. Quality of the wire is also important because if the cable sucks, you're not gonna' hear all that the can has to offer.
> 
> Not sure how "accurate highs" is a downside. You gotta' give me more than that.
> 
> Needs an amp..mmk.
> 
> I'll give you some time to review them. No rush. But when you review them, I hope it's not one of those please the companies reviews by mentioning they're good or great in everything without mentioning how they suck in other areas. Those are the worst reviews.


that's a fair point, but not everyone is like you and me. I have iems, and always have, for on the go. But I know people who would take these headphones on the go. As for the pouch that's exactly my point. Keys, alongside the finish of the headphones could scratch them over time. A cheap and simple pouch in your bag would protect them.

You might say: but you wouldn't take these on the go!
Maybe, but their design is made for on the go, so is their wires. That's why the k551 was designed with a thin wire, over its identical version the k550s.

Accurate highs, well they're accurate indeed, but in comparison to the k551s, they sound ever so slightly rolled off (I took a look at the frequency response of both headphones just now, funnily enough, the k545s have a shifted frequency response, in line with my initial impressions) - lower low end frequency and thus lower high end frequencies.

Amp, indeed, I think these need to be driven, as did the k551s. 32ohms impedance doesn't make them as versatile as a set of 16ohms earphones or headphones.

Finally, as to your point about people reviewing to keep a company happy - I'm guessing you haven't read most of my reviews or watched some. I'm never shy to point out flaws, no matter the product.
People rave about the steelseries products, they're absolutely great, but their software is a HUGE let down. This is something that will be mentioned in my review, incl some design comparisons with other mice and keyboards. I'm very much the guy that always is honest (in life generally) and in reviews. If there's something to point out, I'll do it (like I did for the k551s lows rating of 4/10). But that said, if the product is good, I'll make sure the reader is aware of it, despite its flaws.


----------



## Simca

I know there are portable amps, but if a headphone is meant to be driven by an amp, it's not very portable friendly. 

Does anyone use their headphones portably? Where do you use them? For what situations? How often do you use them on the go? Do you care about having these massive phones on your head out in public?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Don't listen to tj angel when it comes to those questions above haha








And I quote: 'the other day a guy was blazing some rap through his ugly ad700s, even a set of lcd3s around the neck is normal here'









My question to those users would be: have you tried earphones, if so which ones, and why don't you use earphones instead of headphones?
This for me applies as I haven't come across headphones that isolate as good as earphones do (unless they have active noise cancellation, at which point you're sacrificing audio quality)


----------



## Simca

I've seen a guy wear D5000s around his neck as a fashion accessory at gamestop once. Even though I knew what they were and appreciated it for being not your typical beats they were still absolutely worthless for him on the go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

D5ks around his neck? Dam lol. I can't do that with mine, as I'll have neck pain after a while or not be able to turn my head properly


----------



## Simca

And no matter how good looking D5ks with those wood cups can be or how awesome sound they can produce, you're gonna' look like a loser out in public with them.


----------



## BonzaiTree

The only time I'd consider wearing my headphones out in public would be on a greyhound or plane, somewhere I'm travelling for a while.
And I only have HD 518's along with a couple other cheaper ones, so they're not MASSIVE and can be driven without an amp (though it's a noticeable difference amped vs. not)

Out and about in town? I'd just wear IEM's.

Though normally when I'm out I'm driving anyways, so I'm just listening to CD's in my car.

Hey, on that topic, can you guys recommend a good cheap IEM?
I'd prefer to spend under $100 (preferably around $50 or even less).

As far as style of music goes, I'm literally all over the place--from classical, to dubstep, to punk, metal, rock and rap.
Mostly metal I suppose.

I just want them for my ipod when I go on walks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I know there are portable amps, but if a headphone is meant to be driven by an amp, it's not very portable friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use their headphones portably? Where do you use them? For what situations? How often do you use them on the go? Do you care about having these massive phones on your head out in public?


Yeah I have a pair of PX100s for portable use, they're small, can be very compacted and have decent sound:









(PS: They're really old btw)


----------



## phillyd

My friend wants Bang & Olufsen H6 headphones and I know he can get better for the price of about $200-250, but he is hell bent on genuine leather pads. Something like the Sennheiser Momentum but cheaper would be good. Any suggestions?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Could do a review but I feel you'd be better off getting a review from Frick frock. Rather than a review I'll probably just expand the description in my audio recommendation thread for the at2020.
> 
> I spent 1/3 of the msrp plus shipping 10 bucks for it.




That's how much I just paid for an ATR2500...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I know there are portable amps, but if a headphone is meant to be driven by an amp, it's not very portable friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use their headphones portably? Where do you use them? For what situations? How often do you use them on the go? Do you care about having these massive phones on your head out in public?


I use my Klipsch Image Ones for most of my portable use, but sometimes I put my phone or laptop with my amp in a baggy and the wires and use my DT770's when I'm out walking. I don't mind the size, but they get some looks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wearing headphones outside is more of a fashion sense then for any real utility IMO. Basically in present day terms, that means if it doesn't look like Beats, you look like an "idiot".


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wearing headphones outside is more of a fashion sense then for any real utility IMO. Basically in present day terms, that means if it doesn't look like Beats, you look like an "idiot".


Until you tell them they're worth more than beats and sound infinitely better. Then they usually get quiet and try to defend beats in some really crappy way.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> D5ks around his neck? Dam lol. I can't do that with mine, as I'll have neck pain after a while or not be able to turn my head properly


Might have missed my message buried in the recent avalanche of posts, but how do those new AKG's compare to say Beyers or Denons if you don't mind me asking?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Until you tell them they're worth more than beats and sound infinitely better. Then they usually get quiet and try to defend beats in some really crappy way.


I rather not waste my breath arguing with those types. That said, I only wear my PFE232's outside. I am too scared of risking exposure of my LCD-2's to the outside elements. I baby those things.







I treat them like Oprah treats her dogs, like children!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quick question.... is anyone here good in icon designing?


----------



## Simca

I'm all right, what are you trying to do?

Christmas hat on Stewey's head?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wearing headphones outside is more of a fashion sense then for any real utility IMO. Basically in present day terms, that means if it doesn't look like Beats, you look like an "idiot".


So damn true =_=
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wearing headphones outside is more of a fashion sense then for any real utility IMO. Basically in present day terms, that means if it doesn't look like Beats, you look like an "idiot".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until you tell them they're worth more than beats and sound infinitely better. Then they usually get quiet and try to defend beats in some really crappy way.
Click to expand...

Not really. Most just either go "so what, they look dumb" or "I dont care about sound as much as looks".

See: Barkinos wanting new headphones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm all right, what are you trying to do?
> 
> Christmas hat on Stewey's head?


Example of club badges for my OCN badge suggestion. This is my pathetic attempt:



That said, Santa hat on my Stewie icon would be epic!


----------



## Crowe98

Could some of the audiophiles from this thread please have a gander at my thread, I don't think I need to re-write everything.


Spoiler: Link to thread.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1449148/simply-looking-for-a-good-headset-for-150#post_21340197


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey bumblebee, how are you enjoying those LCD-3's? I am really interested in hearing how you are enjoying them!


I love them. more refined and better presence up top. staging is wider too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow just got my HD650s...
> 
> They are amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smaller than I thought, at first a lot more clamping force than I expected (and A LOT more than my light-light HD555s)
> 
> The packaging was amazing though:


if they don't loosen up after 48 hours try stretching them out on the box they came in.

you guys gotta change your pads once in a while


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The only time I'd consider wearing my headphones out in public would be on a greyhound or plane, somewhere I'm travelling for a while.
> And I only have HD 518's along with a couple other cheaper ones, so they're not MASSIVE and can be driven without an amp (though it's a noticeable difference amped vs. not)
> 
> Out and about in town? I'd just wear IEM's.
> 
> Though normally when I'm out I'm driving anyways, so I'm just listening to CD's in my car.
> 
> Hey, on that topic, can you guys recommend a good cheap IEM?
> I'd prefer to spend under $100 (preferably around $50 or even less).
> 
> As far as style of music goes, I'm literally all over the place--from classical, to dubstep, to punk, metal, rock and rap.
> Mostly metal I suppose.
> 
> I just want them for my ipod when I go on walks.


fischer audio consonance or the sony ex510s
No competition in that price range. They shouldn't be more than $100
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might have missed my message buried in the recent avalanche of posts, but how do those new AKG's compare to say Beyers or Denons if you don't mind me asking?
> I rather not waste my breath arguing with those types. That said, I only wear my PFE232's outside. I am too scared of risking exposure of my LCD-2's to the outside elements. I baby those things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I treat them like Oprah treats her dogs, like children!


Apologies, on the phone it's quite hard to multi quote:
Modded d2k is:
Warmer in sound signature
Has dipped mids
On par highs
Much much better lows (extends and is more present in mid bass over the akgs)
The denons are not potable, they are also quite brittle, the stock cable on the Denon is horrific
The price of a stock Denon is £180 whereas the akgs can be had at around £120.
Soundstage of the denons is better
The comfort of the stock and more so modded denons is miles better, especially for long periods of listening.

Overall, if you're not looking for bass, into mids and highs, and want accurate representation of your music get the akgs.
If you want more bass, better comfort for longer sessions and don't plan to take the headphones anywhere, the denons or another brand like the Sony or aths are for you


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I know there are portable amps, but if a headphone is meant to be driven by an amp, it's not very portable friendly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use their headphones portably? Where do you use them? For what situations? How often do you use them on the go? Do you care about having these massive phones on your head out in public?


I use my SRH840s _everywhere_









Basically if there's a time where I'm bored and not doing anything outside - whether it's in the car, the mall, etc. - I have my Shures on always. When running my portable setup (Sony Walkman F805 > ALO Rx MK II > SRH 840) I use a small messenger bag to hold the PMP and amp, as well as resting the headphones when not in use.

I really don't care how people see me wearing those huge things, because frankly I've seen people with way worse getups sporting Beats, Skullcandies and Monster DNAs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> fischer audio consonance or the sony ex510s
> No competition in that price range. They shouldn't be more than $100


Not sure if you are missing my messages, but how do those new AKG's compare to Beyer and Denon offerings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not sure if you are missing my messages, but how do those new AKG's compare to Beyer and Denon offerings?


I'm sorry buddy, I just edited my post above, I'm honestly not ignoring you. Just have been reply (incl to simca) via my phone, it makes it hard to multi quote, but see my message above







!
Unfortunately I've never heard the beyers, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

cute


----------



## Alex132

thought it was the lunchbox synth for a sec


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm sorry buddy, I just edited my post above, I'm honestly not ignoring you. Just have been reply (incl to simca) via my phone, it makes it hard to multi quote, but see my message above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Unfortunately I've never heard the beyers, so I can't comment on that.


Oh no worries, didn't think you were ignoring me. Was concerned that my messages were getting lost among the other posts though.







Good to hear how it differs from the D2K's as I had a modded pair. Trying to make a decision for my friend...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh no worries, didn't think you were ignoring me. Was concerned that my messages were getting lost among the other posts though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear how it differs from the D2K's as I had a modded pair. Trying to make a decision for my friend...


what's the decision for? What does your friend have or want?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what's the decision for? What does your friend have or want?


Its come down to DT770, Custom Ones, and K550. His main concern is the bass of the K550's, but loves how it looks a lot more.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## jjsoviet

Is that a custom Bottlehead Crack integrated to a case for the HD650? Sweet


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I just got through discussing the price of the headphone stands with the guys at Atlas Stands. They are going to be for someone looking for the highest quality headphone stand you can buy. They will most likely be geared towards seasoned audiophiles with high end headphones ($500+). Josh, the guy at Atlas Stands who is working on the final design for the stands has told me that he is making the final tweaks on the design. The finished product will be slightly wider and deeper that my stand and will have more space for wrapping up the cord as well as sockets to store cable adapters in. The customer will have their choice of a large variety of woods for their headphone stand.
> 
> That being said, we decided on a price of $95 a piece. Josh gave me the break down of his cost going into it and what he has to make on each stand for it to be worth his time. Therefore, given the quality of the final product, which is fantastic, and the nature of it being hand cut and assembled, we decided that $95 was a good price.
> 
> Now that I've said all that, I'm looking for opinions on the price for the guys at Atlas Stands. What do you guys think?


Anyone have any opinion on this? I posted it earlier in the midst of a heated discussion so I think it got buried before anyone got a chance to see it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Anyone have any opinion on this? I posted it earlier in the midst of a heated discussion so I think it got buried before anyone got a chance to see it.


$95 sounds fair.

what kind of woods? I don't think this is the right crowd lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh wow Audeze LCD-2 $796

http://www.musicdirect.com/p-61000-audeze-lcd-2-headphones.aspx


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh wow Audeze LCD-2 $796
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-61000-audeze-lcd-2-headphones.aspx


Yeah, there were some black friday sales that had them for 700 bucks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the best price you can get this for ?
> Congrats


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The HD 650 sells new for $500 but can be had for $350 or less in the for sale section on Head-Fi.


If RazorDogAudio still has their special going, they can be had for $400 shipped brand new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Might have missed my message buried in the recent avalanche of posts, but how do those new AKG's compare to say Beyers or Denons if you don't mind me asking?
> I rather not waste my breath arguing with those types. That said, I only wear my PFE232's outside. I am too scared of risking exposure of my LCD-2's to the outside elements. I baby those things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I treat them like Oprah treats her dogs, like children!


This is why I wear my TF10s everywhere. I'm probably one of the few that get a perfect fit from it. Most of the time because of my hair, though, no one ever notices that I have them in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Anyone have any opinion on this? I posted it earlier in the midst of a heated discussion so I think it got buried before anyone got a chance to see it.


Sounds fair, but do you think he could be introduced to a cheaper model as well that is just effectively a t-shape with a good, weighted, and sturdy base?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*


Ok...I do not even like the bottle head crack and I would still buy that in an instant.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Awesome Tube Amp Idea!


Wow... that is awesome... Must resist the urge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Anyone have any opinion on this? I posted it earlier in the midst of a heated discussion so I think it got buried before anyone got a chance to see it.


I have a few questions:

- Wood options and time frame?
- Staining options?
- Engraving options?
- How does it affect pads for headphones with tighter clamps?
- Any special wood care instructions?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh wow Audeze LCD-2 $796
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-61000-audeze-lcd-2-headphones.aspx


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, there were some black friday sales that had them for 700 bucks.


*reflects on how much he paid for his and cries* Oh well... at least it was before the Rosewood Shortage price hike.









Hey wanted to share some pictures with you guys!


----------



## jameyscott

I love your desk! Once I move, I plan on having once custom build for my office/den. Not sure what all I want to do with it, but I'll keep that design in mind, except in a L-shape.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I love your desk! Once I move, I plan on having once custom build for my office/den. Not sure what all I want to do with it, but I'll keep that design in mind, except in a L-shape.


Thanks! I snatched it off Craigslist for $200. My Ikea Jerker is now in an empty, furnished bedroom waiting for some gamer to rent and enjoy using.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 
> - Wood options and time frame?
> - Staining options?
> - Engraving options?
> - How does it affect pads for headphones with tighter clamps?
> - Any special wood care instructions?


I'm going to forward those questions to Josh and I will get back to you with answers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm going to forward those questions to Josh and I will get back to you with answers.


Add these as well:

- Any acrylic/glass display case add-on's or display case stands with larger pedestal/base? Sexy case deserves sexy dust cover and protection no?
- Possible metal name/label plate on base?
- Pattern/image engraving options on neck of stand?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Add these as well:
> 
> - Any acrylic/glass display case add-on's or display case stands with larger pedestal/base? Sexy case deserves sexy dust cover and protection no?
> - Possible metal name/label plate on base?
> - Pattern/image engraving options on neck of stand?


remember when OCN did the keyboard thing? what about headphone stand? maybe "OCN headphone club" engraved.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.certainlywood.com/index.cfm


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! I snatched it off Craigslist for $200. My Ikea Jerker is now in an empty, furnished bedroom waiting for some gamer to rent and enjoy using.


Sadly, there is no ikea within a decent distance from me, so my mechanic is is going to build it. (Yes I do live in a semi podunk town.)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Its come down to DT770, Custom Ones, and K550. His main concern is the bass of the K550's, but loves how it looks a lot more.


what music is he into, that bass is a concern?
If he listens to anything like I do, ie. Trance, edm, rnb, then the k550 should be scrapped off that list.
Don't forget the athm50s as a recommendation


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what music is he into, that bass is a concern?
> If he listens to anything like I do, ie. Trance, edm, rnb, then the k550 should be scrapped off that list.
> Don't forget the athm50s as a recommendation


I listen to a lot of d&b and rock and was gonna get some K550s after listening to them and liking them, but after this statement I can only assume the DT770s are much better for what I listen to? Is the soundstage on the DT770s good as well? I do game a bit but I'll usually play games through my speakers.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have no idea about the beyers, but simca and others on here recommend them as they have a good bass response, supposedly.
But the k550s, which I've reviewed and now own the k545s, aren't really cut out for bass (ie when compared to denons)


----------



## jameyscott

So.. funny story. Apparently my wife woke me up this morning and I just kept repeating coconut audio is fake.. even in my dreams, I'm trying to save my wife from the Internet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> So.. funny story. Apparently my wife woke me up this morning and I just kept repeating coconut audio is fake.. even in my dreams, I'm trying to save my wife from the Internet.


hahahaha


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The only time I'd consider wearing my headphones out in public would be on a greyhound or plane, somewhere I'm travelling for a while.
> And I only have HD 518's along with a couple other cheaper ones, so they're not MASSIVE and can be driven without an amp (though it's a noticeable difference amped vs. not)
> 
> Out and about in town? I'd just wear IEM's.
> 
> Though normally when I'm out I'm driving anyways, so I'm just listening to CD's in my car.
> 
> Hey, on that topic, can you guys recommend a good cheap IEM?
> I'd prefer to spend under $100 (preferably around $50 or even less).
> 
> As far as style of music goes, I'm literally all over the place--from classical, to dubstep, to punk, metal, rock and rap.
> Mostly metal I suppose.
> 
> I just want them for my ipod when I go on walks.
> 
> 
> 
> fischer audio consonance or the sony ex510s
> No competition in that price range. They shouldn't be more than $100
Click to expand...

Is there a big difference between the two?

I found the FA's for $50 on Amazon and they qualify for Prime








The 510s seem to be more like $80 or so.
Actually screw it, I think I will just go with the FA's









Thanks!


----------



## Simca

Beyer DT770 sound stage is OK. I'm not going to save it's large and expansive like an AKG or even it's brother the DT990, but it's a nice combination with the bass and everything else that it's fine to game with.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I listen to a lot of d&b and rock and was gonna get some K550s after listening to them and liking them, but after this statement I can only assume the DT770s are much better for what I listen to? Is the soundstage on the DT770s good as well? I do game a bit but I'll usually play games through my speakers.


The DT770 is perfect for DnB and whatever other EDM that you will like. They are just OK for Rock music, but at the same accord, you might not have the same opinion on them for rock music as I do.

This is why I think they are just OK for Rock:
-Bass overcompensates a little too much for them
-In turn, that means mids are left behind (no crunchy guitars, vocals a bit lackluster)
-Any rock album/songs that you like that are rather annoying on cymbals or things in that range are going to be slightly intensified because of the DT770s potentially piercing highs.

The soundstage on the DT770s is actually very decent, and for gaming purposes, it's not bad at all. I did a nice 12-hour session of Bad Company 2 yesterday and the low reverb from the tanks cannon was amazing to hear in my HD 650; which I can only imagine is even better on the DT770 (more bass). I can't honestly give you an opinion on the K550 as I've never heard it, but the way people describe it, they make it sound like they are complete opposites (of the DT770) in the bass department.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Is there a big difference between the two?
> 
> I found the FA's for $50 on Amazon and they qualify for Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 510s seem to be more like $80 or so.
> Actually screw it, I think I will just go with the FA's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I was going to say - go with the FA at that price - brilliant price.

But for your sake I'll give you a quick comparison between the two:
EX510:
Rich mids
Precise Highs
Nice accessories provided
No low end rumble, but good mid-bass precense
Nice cable design
Potential build quality/longevity issues (my EX500 broke into pieces after 1yr of use - this is due to the wire that goes into the earphone itself, being a little weak -> strain relief kind of sucks)
Low microphonics (cable noise)

Consonance:
Slightly dipped mids
Precise highs (identical to the ex510s)
Decent accessories provided (pouch is my personal favourite)
Excellent low end rumble - extends really well for its price. Mid-bass slam is nice too
Cable is badly designed - can get tangled
There is cable noise when worn STRAIGHT DOWN - however if you wear it over-the-ear, your cable noise is thoroughly eliminated
Build quality is great (has survived a hell of lot of abuse from me) -> I use the consonance when I play soccer (practising on my own)

Overall, it comes down to taste - each has their pro and cons.
The FA's are more bass orientated, whereas the EX510's are more mids orientated. Both are as capable as the other - just comes down to your musical preference and sound signature tastes. I personally love both, but prefer the FA consonance, due to its low end capabilities.
The sony's can be seen as a little "cold" sounding, whereas the FA's a little more "warm" sounding.

The main con for the ex510 is:
Build quality

The main con for the FA's is:
Wire microphonics


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> what music is he into, that bass is a concern?
> If he listens to anything like I do, ie. Trance, edm, rnb, then the k550 should be scrapped off that list.
> Don't forget the athm50s as a recommendation


Hip hop, rap, and edm. He is graduating from an HD555, which I consider on the same level as the M50's.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hip hop, rap, and edm. He is graduating from an HD555, which I consider on the same level as the M50's.


Do the foam mod on the 555s before he switches! Unlock the potential within!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Do the foam mod on the 555s before he switches! Unlock the potential within!


He is graduating because they are breaking. He's had them for 6-7 years already as I sold them to him when I went with the AD700's instead at the time. This is more of a forced graduation for that really old guy still in school were you are really just trying to kick him out and into life.


----------



## Simca

M50s aren't on the same level as the 555s in terms of bass.


----------



## Tman5293

I've got answers to the questions that were posed about the headphone stands:

*1. The biggest question they have is what will be their options as far as wood choice goes?*
We are looking at primarily domestic timbers such as walnut, maple, cherry, red oak. Each of which will have a different cost per board foot.

*2. They would like to know if you are going to provide staining options.*
I am happy to use any of the minwax oil based stains or other brands that I can get local. It would be considered a "custom" job and add to the price of labor involved. I want to make the stands and have them clear coated and ready to ship with a buy now button. A stain would entail that the stand be built from scratch after the order is placed because I cannot stain over a clear coat. It would take longer to get the stand shipped out if it is a custom job.

*3. They would like to know if you plan on offering custom engraving.*
I will look into it, there is a laser engraving place here that will do it. Not sure the price on custom engraving yet. One of these days we'll have our own engraver, but they are quite pricey...might be a while before we are not outsourcing the engraving.

*4. They would like to know if you have any instructions as far as wood care goes. What keeps it looking good for a long time?*
I intend to use a poly on all the stands, so they would be sealed against moisture and really the only care needed is to wipe it off with a cloth every few decades If I did an oil rubbed finish it would need a coat of paste wax once a year, simple.

*5. One of them just asked if the design could be modified to fit an acrylic dust cover/display case over the top of it.*
Anything is possible! We are just about always willing to try something new! We could run a groove around an over-sized base to fit the bottom inside edge of any sort of clear cover as long as we knew the dimensions. I'm open to anything custom, of course custom work will raise the price of the stand.

*6. They also suggested a metal plate with the Atlas Stands logo or custom engraving for the base of the stand.*
Good idea. I can get metal medallions engraved in bulk and have considered it for our guitar stand line. It may be something I make happen soon. I do like the look of a metal logo tag too but it all comes down to what I can afford up front.

*7. They would also like to know if it would be possible to do engravings/image carvings up the side of the stand.*
Yes, there again it would be a custom job and the extra work for carving would be reflected in the final price. I can outsource laser engraving on the side no problem. If there are several people in a group that want the same imprint then I suggest going in on a branding iron for $120 and after that it would be a free service for new group members anytime they got a stand. The initial branding iron is all we would be looking at as far as cost is concerned. I suggest the branding irons because you can use them thousands of times and avoid perpetual engraving fees.

So there's your answers guys. Josh also sent me a PDF with the price break down and how much the final cost will be depending on which options you choose as far as finish and wood type go. Here it is:

HeadphoneStandQuote.pdf 58k .pdf file


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Headphone Stand Responses
> 
> 
> 
> I've got answers to the questions that were posed about the headphone stands:
> 
> *1. The biggest question they have is what will be their options as far as wood choice goes?*
> We are looking at primarily domestic timbers such as walnut, maple, cherry, red oak. Each of which will have a different cost per board foot.
> 
> *2. They would like to know if you are going to provide staining options.*
> I am happy to use any of the minwax oil based stains or other brands that I can get local. It would be considered a "custom" job and add to the price of labor involved. I want to make the stands and have them clear coated and ready to ship with a buy now button. A stain would entail that the stand be built from scratch after the order is placed because I cannot stain over a clear coat. It would take longer to get the stand shipped out if it is a custom job.
> 
> *3. They would like to know if you plan on offering custom engraving.*
> I will look into it, there is a laser engraving place here that will do it. Not sure the price on custom engraving yet. One of these days we'll have our own engraver, but they are quite pricey...might be a while before we are not outsourcing the engraving.
> 
> *4. They would like to know if you have any instructions as far as wood care goes. What keeps it looking good for a long time?*
> I intend to use a poly on all the stands, so they would be sealed against moisture and really the only care needed is to wipe it off with a cloth every few decades If I did an oil rubbed finish it would need a coat of paste wax once a year, simple.
> 
> *5. One of them just asked if the design could be modified to fit an acrylic dust cover/display case over the top of it.*
> Anything is possible! We are just about always willing to try something new! We could run a groove around an over-sized base to fit the bottom inside edge of any sort of clear cover as long as we knew the dimensions. I'm open to anything custom, of course custom work will raise the price of the stand.
> 
> *6. They also suggested a metal plate with the Atlas Stands logo or custom engraving for the base of the stand.*
> Good idea. I can get metal medallions engraved in bulk and have considered it for our guitar stand line. It may be something I make happen soon. I do like the look of a metal logo tag too but it all comes down to what I can afford up front.
> 
> *7. They would also like to know if it would be possible to do engravings/image carvings up the side of the stand.*
> Yes, there again it would be a custom job and the extra work for carving would be reflected in the final price. I can outsource laser engraving on the side no problem. If there are several people in a group that want the same imprint then I suggest going in on a branding iron for $120 and after that it would be a free service for new group members anytime they got a stand. The initial branding iron is all we would be looking at as far as cost is concerned. I suggest the branding irons because you can use them thousands of times and avoid perpetual engraving fees.
> 
> So there's your answers guys. Josh also sent me a PDF with the price break down and how much the final cost will be depending on which options you choose as far as finish and wood type go. Here it is:
> 
> HeadphoneStandQuote.pdf 58k .pdf file


Cool man! Thanks! Did you get a chance to ask them how they affect headphones with tighter clamping force? More specifically, will it cause any sort of indentation on the pads?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> M50s aren't on the same level as the 555s in terms of bass.


Either way, he needs to move on in life. Leave the nest and climb the next level so to speak.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have no idea about the beyers, but simca and others on here recommend them as they have a good bass response, supposedly.
> But the k550s, which I've reviewed and now own the k545s, aren't really cut out for bass (ie when compared to denons)


They are not cut out to be called headphones compared to the denons.


----------



## Simca

That's a pretty extreme comment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are not cut out to be called headphones compared to the denons.


you mean the AKG's?
I personally think it's a matter of taste in that respect.

Denon's are good, but their mids lack in comparison to the AKG's - for my uncle (which I gave my K551's to) - he listens to classical quite a lot - and my cousin uses them on the piano too. Thus the AKG's in that respect are far superior than the Denon's IMHO


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you mean the AKG's?
> I personally think it's a matter of taste in that respect.
> 
> Denon's are good, but their mids lack in comparison to the AKG's - for my uncle (which I gave my K551's to) - he listens to classical quite a lot - and my cousin uses them on the piano too. Thus the AKG's in that respect are far superior than the Denon's IMHO


Not really. I have met a couple of guys from the AKG design team. Even they were like....yeah these things are -quote - "junk".

It is not that they are bad in general. For instance if you were comparing them to the M50s, then you have something to talk about.

But in comparison to the denons.....HA. If you guys ever upgrade your Odac to something like a dac magic and then compare and contrast the K550s to the denons then.......holy god. Then it isn't even a competition. It is just a slaughter.

And no. The denon mids are miles better. You probably need a different amp is all. I compared the two out of a schiit lyr.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not really. I have met a couple of guys from the AKG design team. Even they were like....yeah these things are -quote - "junk".
> 
> It is not that they are bad in general. For instance if you were comparing them to the M50s, then you have something to talk about.
> 
> But in comparison to the denons.....HA. If you guys ever upgrade your Odac to something like a dac magic and then compare and contrast the K550s to the denons then.......holy god. Then it isn't even a competition. It is just a slaughter.


I don't know - for me they were excellent headphones.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Is there a big difference between the two?
> 
> I found the FA's for $50 on Amazon and they qualify for Prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 510s seem to be more like $80 or so.
> Actually screw it, I think I will just go with the FA's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say - go with the FA at that price - brilliant price.
> 
> But for your sake I'll give you a quick comparison between the two:
> EX510:
> Rich mids
> Precise Highs
> Nice accessories provided
> No low end rumble, but good mid-bass precense
> Nice cable design
> Potential build quality/longevity issues (my EX500 broke into pieces after 1yr of use - this is due to the wire that goes into the earphone itself, being a little weak -> strain relief kind of sucks)
> Low microphonics (cable noise)
> 
> Consonance:
> Slightly dipped mids
> Precise highs (identical to the ex510s)
> Decent accessories provided (pouch is my personal favourite)
> Excellent low end rumble - extends really well for its price. Mid-bass slam is nice too
> Cable is badly designed - can get tangled
> There is cable noise when worn STRAIGHT DOWN - however if you wear it over-the-ear, your cable noise is thoroughly eliminated
> Build quality is great (has survived a hell of lot of abuse from me) -> I use the consonance when I play soccer (practising on my own)
> 
> Overall, it comes down to taste - each has their pro and cons.
> The FA's are more bass orientated, whereas the EX510's are more mids orientated. Both are as capable as the other - just comes down to your musical preference and sound signature tastes. I personally love both, but prefer the FA consonance, due to its low end capabilities.
> The sony's can be seen as a little "cold" sounding, whereas the FA's a little more "warm" sounding.
> 
> The main con for the ex510 is:
> Build quality
> 
> The main con for the FA's is:
> Wire microphonics
Click to expand...

Thanks again. What you're saying falls exactly in line with the reviews I read up on after your suggestions.

Then when I saw the price on Amazon, I figured how could I go wrong for $50.
If I was buying locally, the best $50 could get me is probably Skullcandies


----------



## Simca

I'm not really buying into the Dac Magic for $400+ dollars.


----------



## Alex132

What is that?


----------



## twerk

I've only had the Magni for a few weeks and they go and release the Vali which seems better in every single way :'(


----------



## Simca

Sell your Magni?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've only had the Magni for a few weeks and they go and release the Vali which seems better in every single way :'(


Just letting you know that seeing as Vali uses permanent tubes, the Magni should last longer in theory in case you happen to hang to on to them that long.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm not really buying into the Dac Magic for $400+ dollars.


I was looking at snatching that at £100


----------



## Simca

If you can score the DAC Magic or Biifrost at @ under 200 USD, by all means, do it. I'm not paying anymore than that for it though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you can score the DAC Magic or Biifrost at @ under 200 USD, by all means, do it. I'm not paying anymore than that for it though.


If you come to the CAF, I will show you why the Odac is not as good as people say it is. Dillon will bring his timbre TT-1 and that will pretty much be the end of the myth of "there is no reason to spend a lot of money on a dac".


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't know - for me they were excellent headphones.


That is because you have only tapped into about 15% of what the denons can do. The 550s do not scale well with better amps or dacs. They get marginally better, but the denons pretty much follow an e^x curve in terms of scaling.


----------



## Simca

That comes down to sound preference. The Timbre TT-1 is colored while the ODAC is non-colored. That's why people say it's musical. It sounds more airy and has a larger soundstage..maybe a hint of more detail, but other than that, probably not worth paying 6.5x+ from the ODAC for it. If you think I've inadequately described the Timbre TT1 by all means feel free to give your thoughts on it.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Cool man! Thanks! Did you get a chance to ask them how they affect headphones with tighter clamping force? More specifically, will it cause any sort of indentation on the pads?


I don't need to ask them to answer on that one. Any headphones with a tight clamp are going to have their ear pads compressed. That's going to happen on the Atlas stand or any other stand like it such as my Omega stand. Though the pressure on the pads wouldn't be any greater than it when you're wearing them.


----------



## Simca

That much is true. My pads are sligthly being compressed on my acryllic omega stand ever so slightly.

Funny to see the Lavry DA-10 and Benchmark DAC1 going on sale on Headfi for ~$650.


----------



## Alex132

Hm, noticed almost no decently priced DACs have 32bit. Lame.

I guess I should just save my money for some 8250s or 8130As. (not sure if the latter has an inbuilt-dac)


----------



## Simca

32bit is essentially useless.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 32bit is essentially useless.


Gotta avoid that evil quantization


----------



## Derko1

Hello! I just wanted to post about how extremely happy I am with my HE-400s. The K550s don't stand a chance at how amazing they sound.

Now I was wondering what everyone's opinions are on the Fiio e17 or maybe some suggestions on a desktop DAC/amp combo for under $250?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hello! I just wanted to post about how extremely happy I am with my HE-400s. The K550s don't stand a chance at how amazing they sound.
> 
> Now I was wondering what everyone's opinions are on the Fiio e17 or maybe some suggestions on a desktop DAC/amp combo for under $250?


I'd still say the O2 amp/dac or schiit magni/modi.

Schiit seems to be geared towards being more visually appealing at a higher cost though...

Just kinda interesting in how the HD5xx series headband is actually superior IMO to that of the HD6xx. Like, the HD5xx has a larger surface area with much more cushioning (although worse materials), just kinda surprised. I am guessing it is to do with the fact that they were made much later - but would have expected the reverse for more expensive headphones.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd still say the O2 amp/dac or schiit magni/modi.
> 
> Schiit seems to be geared towards being more visually appealing at a higher cost though...


But the Modi/Magni combo is cheaper









Overall the Modi/Magni combo is better value for money but it also depends on what sort of sound you're looking for. Both are slightly different.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd still say the O2 amp/dac or schiit magni/modi.
> 
> Schiit seems to be geared towards being more visually appealing at a higher cost though...
> 
> 
> 
> But the Modi/Magni combo is cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall the Modi/Magni combo is better value for money but it also depends on what sort of sound you're looking for. Both are slightly different.
Click to expand...

I mean more as you progress through the Schiit lineup of products









Also I really need a new mic, still using my Zalman clip-on one


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> Hello! I just wanted to post about how extremely happy I am with my HE-400s. The K550s don't stand a chance at how amazing they sound.
> 
> Now I was wondering what everyone's opinions are on the Fiio e17 or maybe some suggestions on a desktop DAC/amp combo for under $250?


Don't bother with the Fiio e17. It's a useless contraption.

Congrats on the HE-400s...those are clearly modded as I can tell from the grills. Enjoy the sound more with that mod? I never bothered to try it. Appears as though you received a 3.5 edition driver (clear). If it's not too expensive, consider an upgrade to a silver cable. I'd say it's a safe upgrade at $40. Just wait for it to go on sale on the used for sale section at headfi.

I'd be curious to know what the HE-400s sound with the Vali. Never heard it, but rumors are that it's better than the magni? I can't attest to that, but along with a tube, it seems to be a pretty neato cheap idea.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mean more as you progress through the Schiit lineup of products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I really need a new mic, still using my Zalman clip-on one


You know where to look for ideas.


----------



## phillyd

For warm/bassy tastes, listening to mostly rap and some rock, what headphones do you suggest? $350 or less, preferably not too big. Prefer a sub-6 ft. striaght cord.

Also need to be powered by a phone/laptop. (sub-50 ohms or so)

Looking at:
V-Moda M100
Audio Technica ATH-M50
Audio Technica ATH-WS99
Audio Technica ATH-A900x
Sennheiser Momentum


----------



## Alex132

Basically no where in my country :'(


----------



## Simca

Zero experience with the WS99.

M100s are better than the M50s, but also 3x the price. Also consider M-Audio Q40s if you're really a basshead.


----------



## phillyd

For a friend. he likes bass but he wants good all around headphone. Does Audio technica have a better Mx0 headphone than the M50?

He really likes the look of the V-Moda.

What about Crossfade LP or LP2?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sony XB range if he likes bass - new line are better than the old (for mids) and are quite comfortable (despite being on-ear rather than over-the-ear)


----------



## Simca

The LP1 and Lp2s are like the Vmoda but inferior in every way...except they're easier to drive and you'll probably get more bass out of the LPs without an amp than you will out of the M100s. The M100s can run fine without an amp, but really you should probably give it a little juice.

There's also a sale ATM on Amazon with Vmoda products like 65% off or something?


----------



## phillyd

What's a decent and SMALL amp for less than $50 then?


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't bother with the Fiio e17. It's a useless contraption.
> 
> Congrats on the HE-400s...those are clearly modded as I can tell from the grills. Enjoy the sound more with that mod? I never bothered to try it. Appears as though you received a 3.5 edition driver (clear). If it's not too expensive, consider an upgrade to a silver cable. I'd say it's a safe upgrade at $40. Just wait for it to go on sale on the used for sale section at headfi.
> 
> I'd be curious to know what the HE-400s sound with the Vali. Never heard it, but rumors are that it's better than the magni? I can't attest to that, but along with a tube, it seems to be a pretty neato cheap idea.
> You know where to look for ideas.


Thanks! I am enjoying them SOOOO MUCH!!! I hear a good amount of difference with the mod. It's super simple to try. You simply pop the rings on the outside out and take the grill off. Listen to something and then hold the grills above them against it and see if you hear a difference.

Pretty big difference to me. So I think it's totally worth it. Then making the grill is the hardest part. I'm also getting a set of leather pads to do the jergpad mod.


----------



## phillyd

I personally love my E17


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Congrats on the HE-400s...those are clearly modded as I can tell from the grills. Enjoy the sound more with that mod? I never bothered to try it. Appears as though you received a 3.5 edition driver (clear). If it's not too expensive, consider an upgrade to a silver cable. I'd say it's a safe upgrade at $40. Just wait for it to go on sale on the used for sale section at headfi.


What does changing the cable to a silver cable actually do to enhance the sound?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> What does changing the cable to a silver cable actually do to enhance the sound?


That is completely debatable.

EDIT: Oops misread that. Silver is a better conductor and supposedly gives you cleaner and more detailed sound. If it actually does that and to what noticeable degree however is completely debatable though.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is completely debatable.


High-level audio is such a mess. You've got people making claims that are obviously tainted by confirmation bias, and then anyone who tries to disprove it always seems to use a method so flawed that it doesn't actually prove anything... leaving both sides to yell at each other.

At least the guys on the flawed science side save money I guess.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That comes down to sound preference. The Timbre TT-1 is colored while the ODAC is non-colored. That's why people say it's musical. It sounds more airy and has a larger soundstage..maybe a hint of more detail, but other than that, probably not worth paying 6.5x+ from the ODAC for it. If you think I've inadequately described the Timbre TT1 by all means feel free to give your thoughts on it.


The timbre tt-1 is not colored to my knowledge. It is a 100% SS dac. I compared it to my tube amp, and you can tell it is way less colored. Sooooo I am not entirely sure we are on the same page.

The ODAC IMO is horribly over rated. I really could not care less how well it has tested. It still sounds way more congested and flat compared to the Dac magic plus, or even something like the Bifrost.


----------



## Tman5293

WOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Simca

Biifrost sounds so very minimally better than the ODAC, but not at 4x the price increase. The Bifrost is often chosen over the DAC Magic and the Dac Magic Plus gives you basically nothing of an upgrade if you're not using the amp on it. Maybe better bass?

I think you're into musicality which is perfectly fine as long as you're aware of that and accept it. Some prefer to have their DAC free from coloration and have their amp do all the coloring they'd want or the headphone itself. Others like a colored DAC and colored amp! It all comes down to personal preference, but for the price you can't beat the ODAC. To be slightly better than the ODAC the Biifrost is like 4.5x as much.


----------



## jjsoviet

Glad I got the Bifrost at $250 then, $150 if you factored in the FedEx reimbursement I won because of that small dent. Really happy with it at the moment but I might get to upgrading it to an Uber by the next year or so.


----------



## phillyd

Found the ATH-M50 for $107, so my friend is geting those. Suggestions for an amp for them? Might grab a D1 and sell him my E17.


----------



## Derko1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think you're into musicality which is perfectly fine as long as you're aware of that and accept it. Some prefer to have their DAC free from coloration and have their amp do all the coloring they'd want or the headphone itself. Others like a colored DAC and colored amp! It all comes down to personal preference, but for the price you can't beat the ODAC. To be slightly better than the ODAC the Biifrost is like 4.5x as much.


The problem with that... is that most of us don't have the money to try everything out to see what we like. I really wish I could try out the e17 and see if it makes any difference over my NR-1008 receiver, but unless I put down the $140 for it, I won't know. I really like the idea of having something that I can carry around with me and hook up to an MP3 player, but it's money I rather went to a better quality set up for the home.

So I'm looking at the ODAC/Amp combo at the moment. I really like that it doesn't add any coloration. I'm more of a purist with other things, so I think I will enjoy that more. Are there any other options I should be looking at in that price range?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Biifrost sounds so very minimally better than the ODAC, but not at 4x the price increase. The Bifrost is often chosen over the DAC Magic and the Dac Magic Plus gives you basically nothing of an upgrade if you're not using the amp on it. Maybe better bass?
> 
> I think you're into musicality which is perfectly fine as long as you're aware of that and accept it. Some prefer to have their DAC free from coloration and have their amp do all the coloring they'd want or the headphone itself. Others like a colored DAC and colored amp! It all comes down to personal preference, but for the price you can't beat the ODAC. To be slightly better than the ODAC the Biifrost is like 4.5x as much.


I like musicality?.... opposed to what? Noiseacality?

The mistake here is assuming the neutrality is an all important quality in a dac. The most important thing in a dac is transparency. The ODac is very neutral, but it is not all that transparent. The coloration argument aside, the ODac is optimized for one thing and one thing only, and that is price to performance, and quite frankly, I still think they could have either A: done a much better job, or B: update the design every now and again.

I mean yeah, for the price it is hard to beat. And for someone like a college student, or someone who is just getting audio, then sure. The Odac is just fine. But for someone who is spending close to 700 dollars on an amp (COUGH la figaro COUGH), then maybe the odac is not necessarily the best solution anymore.

The timbre TT-1 is both neutral and transparent. The only reason it is so freaking big is because it tries to route and audio signal to as many outputs as possible. But in the end, it a non colored dac that simply has a far superior circuit than the Odac and sounds more transparent.

Back to coloration, all I have is this to say. Not to sound like a jerk, but I have a feeling you have not listened to a lot of colored dacs. Have you listened to the jolida? Audionote? That dac that bumble bee keeps recommending who's name I keep forgetting? I am sure you have listened to the bifrost and the dac magic and compared them to the Odac, but what other dacs have you really listened to?

And do not get the idea that I only like colored dacs either. There are several SS dacs I like that are not colored, and there are several dacs that are colored (tubed) that I do like.

I feel like you vastly limit yourself by simply assuming that non colored dacs sound better without hearing the whole range of dacs that are offered (or as many as possible).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> The problem with that... is that most of us don't have the money to try everything out to see what we like. I really wish I could try out the e17 and see if it makes any difference over my NR-1008 receiver, but unless I put down the $140 for it, I won't know. I really like the idea of having something that I can carry around with me and hook up to an MP3 player, but it's money I rather went to a better quality set up for the home.
> 
> So I'm looking at the ODAC/Amp combo at the moment. I really like that it doesn't add any coloration. I'm more of a purist with other things, so I think I will enjoy that more. Are there any other options I should be looking at in that price range?


You do not need money, you just need time. There are plenty of conventions, audio meets, stores and audio events that let you try a whole range of audio gear.

Your avatar says you are in jersey. Obviously IDK where in jersey, but here is a location where they are having a head-fi meet in New york. http://www.head-fi.org/t/691862/official-new-york-spring-meet-sat-april-5-2014

Maybe you can make it to that one.

Or you could simply find a room at your local library and host a head-fi event there yourself and let the gear come to you. I mean anyone can test audio gear out without owning it. It just takes some time and patience.


----------



## Tman5293

So now that my audio setup is complete, here's a group photo:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For warm/bassy tastes, listening to mostly rap and some rock, what headphones do you suggest? $350 or less, preferably not too big. Prefer a sub-6 ft. striaght cord.
> 
> Also need to be powered by a phone/laptop. (sub-50 ohms or so)
> 
> Looking at:
> V-Moda M100
> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> Audio Technica ATH-WS99
> Audio Technica ATH-A900x
> Sennheiser Momentum


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For a friend. he likes bass but he wants good all around headphone. Does Audio technica have a better Mx0 headphone than the M50?
> 
> He really likes the look of the V-Moda.
> 
> What about Crossfade LP or LP2?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Found the ATH-M50 for $107, so my friend is geting those. Suggestions for an amp for them? Might grab a D1 and sell him my E17.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What's a decent and SMALL amp for less than $50 then?


Any other suggestions?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So now that my audio setup is complete, here's a group photo:


That is a nice stack of Schiit you have there! Great headphone stand of course too!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OK so while the moderators are helping me figure out if this is OK or not, I am tentatively asking if anyone wants to participate with me in the Christmas Freebie with the caveats being you have to ship whatever you are giving away if someone wants it. If you are interested, send me a PM and when I find out if it is OK or not, I will let you know ASAP. Remember, this is purely voluntary and preferably something you have to give that others want. I do not wish for anyone to go out and buy something exclusively to give away unless you really, really want to.


----------



## Simca

I'm pretty sure everyone would agree the ODAC is transparent. What else would it be to you?

On the flip side, I'm pretty sure everyone would agree that DACs like the Schiit Gungnir and the Timbre TT-1 are colored DACs. I can't even fathom how someone that knows audio would disagree with that statement. It borders on saying that an amp with a tube on it isn't a tube amp (don't even say it's hybrid).

I haven't heard the Jolida and many other colored DACs, you're right, but it's largely in part because I have no real desire to spend hundreds of dollsrs for a DAC that introduces distortion that people find pleasurable at this time. Perhaps in the future I might change my mind, but really what would make a DAC for me is being able to handle complex sounds and instruments better and have a higher level of detail. If you're telling me a colored DAC would do that for me, I'd jump into looking for colored DACs, but from everything I know, they don't offer that and if they do, it's so miniscule that it's not at all a good value for money. I'm not arguing the Bifrost is a pretty sweet DAC, but I wouldn't pay MSRP for it. Not in a millino years. $200 for it or $250 like the other gentlemen got for it is a sweet deal. I'd be down for that..but really..spending $700+ dollars on a DAC that isn't providing me superior detail or instrumentation management is simply useless to me.

From me limited experience with colored DACs you get a larger airy soundstage and "lively" music. Did I about sum it up? I'm not particularly willing to throw around a couple hundred dollars for that.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you come to the CAF, I will show you why the Odac is not as good as people say it is. Dillon will bring his timbre TT-1 and that will pretty much be the end of the myth of "there is no reason to spend a lot of money on a dac".


You'll need to also bring some basic level measurement equipment to make sure you are matching within 2dB (lest the comparisons be invalid).









The difference between my headphones being pretty good and the best in the world is about 3 ticks on the volume knob.


----------



## phillyd

So anyone have suggestions for a good combo Amp/Dac or a good Dac and Amp for sub-$200?

Powering:
DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm
Sourcing:
Audioengine A5+

Would prefer a neutral to warm coloration.

Thought about O2 + ODAC but it's too expensive.

Modi/Magni and Vali/Magni are too bright

Audioengine D1 is meh looking and I haven't heard much in the way of praise.

Getting hard to get an answer in this thread


----------



## Crowe98

I went to my local tech store, tried on and test drove some Sennheiser 558's. They sounded alright, but seemed to lack bass in most songs. If i were to purchase these for my PC, mainly for gaming and music, would it be wise to purchase a sound card aswell? If so, what one would you suggest? Or even a DAC?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I went to my local tech store, tried on and test drove some Sennheiser 558's. They sounded alright, but seemed to lack bass in most songs. If i were to purchase these for my PC, mainly for gaming and music, would it be wise to purchase a sound card aswell? If so, what one would you suggest? Or even a DAC?


An amp would probably help remedy the lack of bass, and a DAC or soundcard would definitely be a must have for a headphone in that range.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> An amp would probably help remedy the lack of bass, and a DAC or soundcard would definitely be a must have for a headphone in that range.


What price range would i be looking at for these?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I went to my local tech store, tried on and test drove some Sennheiser 558's. They sounded alright, but seemed to lack bass in most songs. If i were to purchase these for my PC, mainly for gaming and music, would it be wise to purchase a sound card aswell? If so, what one would you suggest? Or even a DAC?


budget?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> An amp would probably help remedy the lack of bass, and a DAC or soundcard would definitely be a must have for a headphone in that range.


No. No amp is gonna' make the HD558s have much better bass. 

You could plug that sucker into a Lyr and it wouldn't pump out sufficient bass, that's just the design of the headphone.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No. No amp is gonna' make the HD558s have much better bass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could plug that sucker into a Lyr and it wouldn't pump out sufficient bass, that's just the design of the headphone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> budget?


Well, then. My budget, is really only what the headset themselves cost. Which in my case is around $200.

Would an equalizer help? Like, if i bought a $20 ASUS Xonar DG, then just tuned up the levels a bit.


----------



## Simca

You could try, but you'll run into distortion or simply a lack of results.


----------



## marduke83

So I bought some Sennheiser HD439's and was wondering if they would actually benefit from a DAC, or would a good soundcard be enough. I like the sound (for the price they are great). Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Well, then. My budget, is really only what the headset themselves cost. Which in my case is around $200.
> 
> Would an equalizer help? Like, if i bought a $20 ASUS Xonar DG, then just tuned up the levels a bit.


Our own Totally Dubbed had some great things to say about the ZO2 in terms of bass. If you don't mind paying used, there are some places where you can probably pick one up for 60-70 USD. I would wait on what he says about it first or read his review on his blog though. You can find it easily enough through Google.


----------



## phillyd

@Simca, would an Amp with bass settings not boost the bass noticeably?

If so, I'm surprised Sennheiser would sell such a product.

Maybe try DT880's or something?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Simca, would an Amp with bass settings not boost the bass noticeably?
> 
> If so, I'm surprised Sennheiser would sell such a product.
> 
> Maybe try DT880's or something?


What?

Amp with bass settings? Are you talking about FiiO? If so................no. FiiO and sennheiser should not be in the same sentence.

Realistically the 555s and the 558s are not great headphones. They are made to be better than most cheap headphones, but they are not great compared to slightly more expensive headphones. You are absolutely right that the DT880s would be a better choice for someone who likes bass.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> I went to my local tech store, tried on and test drove some Sennheiser 558's. They sounded alright, but seemed to lack bass in most songs. If i were to purchase these for my PC, mainly for gaming and music, would it be wise to purchase a sound card aswell? If so, what one would you suggest? Or even a DAC?


With regards to what i said before about the 558's, i think ill find a different pair of cans. Now, many of you are saying the DT880's are good headphones? What are peoples experiences with them? Also, what do you think the best pair of headphones (with or without a soundcard or DAC) would be from this website? *EDIT: For around $200.*


Spoiler: Link



www.pccasegear.com



This is my primary website that i trust the most, and have bought my entire rig from, so i would prefer if i can to purchase goods from here.

Thanks.


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> With regards to what i said before about the 558's, i think ill find a different pair of cans. Now, many of you are saying the DT880's are good headphones? What are peoples experiences with them? Also, what do you think the best pair of headphones (with or without a soundcard or DAC) would be from this website? *EDIT: For around $200.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> www.pccasegear.com
> 
> 
> 
> This is my primary website that i trust the most, and have bought my entire rig from, so i would prefer if i can to purchase goods from here.
> 
> Thanks.


Fry's has the Sennheiser HD 598 (which has better bass) on sale for $149.99 which is a steal. But in store pickup only. Going off the link above I am dieing to try those Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1 Open Air Gaming Headset $279.00 that just came out. basically the 700x with a mic.

Also here is a LINK to a price range of headphone for $200 scroll down and he rates them. I myself just pulled the trigger on the Philips Fidelio X1/28 Over-Ear Headphones $299.99 I'll give them a try.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I would just like to chime into the ODAC conversation.
I do believe it is the best bang for buck amp/dac combos you can get - it surely pulls higher than its weight.

I reviewed the uha120:
http://www.justaudio.co.uk/uha-120_classab_portableheadphoneamplifier.html

That little beauty was amazing. Not quite for me as it was only an amp - and I needed an amp/dac to connect to my PC, but when compared amp to amp, the uha120 was much more transparent and its mids were cleaner/better/not dipped.
With that said, the EHP-O2D costs £100 for just the amp, whereas the uha-120 is £220
Would I pay double for that extra bit of quality - not at all.

However I know people would pay that and I know that differences in audio can be hyper-emphasised.
Long story short for me: The EHP-O2D is my current and only amp/dac that I use - it surely isn't the best I've heard, but it definitely is an amp/dac combo to be contested with. I wouldn't slam the O2D, as for price to performance, nothing comes close - period.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For warm/bassy tastes, listening to mostly rap and some rock, what headphones do you suggest? $350 or less, preferably not too big. Prefer a sub-6 ft. striaght cord.
> 
> Also need to be powered by a phone/laptop. (sub-50 ohms or so)
> 
> Looking at:
> V-Moda M100
> Audio Technica ATH-M50
> Audio Technica ATH-WS99
> Audio Technica ATH-A900x
> Sennheiser Momentum


I know you already kinda decided, but the DT770 Limited Edition is an option that fits all of that. it's even 32 ohm, and the cable is around 5-6 foot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So now that my audio setup is complete, here's a group photo:


You never did tell me how the turntable sounds







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I know you already kinda decided, but the DT770 Limited Edition is an option that fits all of that. it's even 32 ohm, and the cable is around 5-6 foot.
> You never did tell me how the turntable sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I thought he had said it was decent, but that he didn't use a turntable enough to justify having a better one.


----------



## pez

Yeah, he said that after I asked him what turntable it was, but I kinda asked for more detail of how he liked the sound







.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You never did tell me how the turntable sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sorry.









It sounds pretty good actually. I just connect it directly into my Lyr and it does sound very good through the HD 650s or speakers for that matter. Obviously it could be better but I'm not spending $400+ on a turntable that doesn't get used very often.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, he said that after I asked him what turntable it was, but I kinda asked for more detail of how he liked the sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OK, thought he did. Sorry.







I need to get a turntable myself, but all my songs are on computer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK, thought he did. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a turntable myself, but all my songs are on computer.


No one here that I can think of should have a turn table. I am telling you guys that by the time you actually find a record player that will sound better than your computer setup, you will be spending mega $$$$$.

They are incredibly high maintenance.

Really you either have to hunt down independent parts, or just spend the money on a good TT. Otherwise you are wasting your money cause your PC will sound better in the end.


----------



## Simca

See my review of the dt880s in my signature but be aware that they're the lightest on bass out of all the dt series.


----------



## Destrto

Hey guys! I have a question that I need some help with. I don't see a "Sound card club" so I thought this would be the best place to ask, beside making a new thread.

I have a home stereo unit (Harman/Kardon AVR 25II) in my closet that I've had connected to my Desktop PC. Right now it is an abysmal RCA to 3.5mm jack. I am looking for a better alternative in connecting the stereo to my PC. I had thought about looking for a sound card with RCA inputs, but wanted to ask a few of you more knowledgeable guys' opinions first.

Could anybody give me some "helpful" advice on what I could use?

I saw the "read this first" thread for submitting something like this, but I wanted to get some baseline ideas of what my options were before really putting down a budget or specifics of anything, and getting the advice steered in the wrong direction.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a question that I need some help with. I don't see a "Sound card club" so I thought this would be the best place to ask, beside making a new thread.
> 
> I have a home stereo unit (Harman/Kardon AVR 25II) in my closet that I've had connected to my Desktop PC. Right now it is an abysmal RCA to 3.5mm jack. I am looking for a better alternative in connecting the stereo to my PC. I had thought about looking for a sound card with RCA inputs, but wanted to ask a few of you more knowledgeable guys' opinions first.
> 
> Could anybody give me some "helpful" advice on what I could use?
> 
> I saw the "read this first" thread for submitting something like this, but I wanted to get some baseline ideas of what my options were before really putting down a budget or specifics of anything, and getting the advice steered in the wrong direction.


There are some sound cards that have RCA outputs like the Titanium HD (which lots of gamers like) and the Xonar Phoebus (spelling?), but I did want to stress to you that there are digital options as well, such as toslink and coaxial. If you don't intend on using the source for gaming, you could also consider a DAC as well.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are some sound cards that have RCA outputs like the Titanium HD (which lots of gamers like) and the Xonar Phoebus (spelling?), but I did want to stress to you that there are digital options as well, such as toslink and coaxial. If you don't intend on using the source for gaming, you could also consider a DAC as well.


Ok, I don't think my stereo unit has digital input options or coaxial. I know it's a pretty dated stereo, but I like it, and its free currently. As upgrading to any newer stereo would not be within the budget.

I guess an easier question would be, would it make any difference to switch to a sound card with RCA inputs? Or change the makeshift cable I currently have with an RCA cable long enough to reach from my PC to the Stereo?


----------



## Simca

Why not use HDMI? Best connector possible.


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why not use HDMI? Best connector possible.


If my Stereo had an HDMI input/output, I would be all over that. Sadly, it doesn't.

EDIT: I'm not liking this new Save Drafts feature..


----------



## Simca

Weird, I thought the AVR25 had 3 HDMI inputs.

Does it have coaxial/spdif?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> EDIT: I'm not liking this new Save Drafts feature..


why not?
I think it's awesome!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Weird, I thought the AVR25 had 3 HDMI inputs.
> 
> Does it have coaxial/spdif?


Nope, none of the above I'm afraid.

Couldn't find a better site to show photos of it. But this is an identical unit.
*LINK*


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> why not?
> I think it's awesome!


It keeps saving drafts of my very first post and won't delete. So every time I hit quote it dumps my entire original message into the reply box.


----------



## Skrillex

Got rid of my Denon AH-D7000s due to money needs.

Down/sidegraded to Audio-Technica ATH-M50s Limited Edition in Graphite.

Must admit for the money they are much better gram for gram than the Denons.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Got rid of my Denon AH-D7000s due to money needs.
> 
> Down/sidegraded to Audio-Technica ATH-M50s Limited Edition in Graphite.
> 
> Must admit for the money they are much better gram for gram than the Denons.


Past the $150 price point, you're paying for smaller changes like anything in life really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> It keeps saving drafts of my very first post and won't delete. So every time I hit quote it dumps my entire original message into the reply box.


you can discard draft on the left hand side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Got rid of my Denon AH-D7000s due to money needs.
> 
> Down/sidegraded to Audio-Technica ATH-M50s Limited Edition in Graphite.
> 
> Must admit for the money they are much better gram for gram than the Denons.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Past the $150 price point, you're paying for smaller changes like anything in life really.


that's why I love my modded D2K's which I paid £270 for (all in all) - over the expensive D5K's or D7K's.
That said, I have yet to hear the D7Ks!


----------



## Destrto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> you can discard draft on the left hand side.


Finally worked. I had been hitting it before every previous post and it still showed up.. Glad that's over with.


----------



## Simca

Someone just sold his LCD2 Rev2 in Rosewood for $820 because he liked his D7ks more.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What?
> 
> Amp with bass settings? Are you talking about FiiO? If so................no. FiiO and sennheiser should not be in the same sentence.
> 
> Realistically the 555s and the 558s are not great headphones. They are made to be better than most cheap headphones, but they are not great compared to slightly more expensive headphones. You are absolutely right that the DT880s would be a better choice for someone who likes bass.


Fiio or...

ALO Rx MK3-B

AMB Labs M^3

CEntrance HiFi-M8

CmoyBB

DigiZoid ZO

GoVibe Peak, Magnum, Vulcan

Headstage Arrow 12HE, 4T, Lyrix Pro

Hippo Box+

iBasso T4

iFi Micro iCAN

JDS Labs C5, C421

Practical Decices XM4, XM5, XM6

V-moda VAMP

Vorzüge VorzAmp Duo


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fiio or...
> 
> ALO Rx MK3-B
> 
> AMB Labs M^3
> 
> CEntrance HiFi-M8
> 
> CmoyBB
> 
> DigiZoid ZO
> 
> GoVibe Peak, Magnum, Vulcan
> 
> Headstage Arrow 12HE, 4T, Lyrix Pro
> 
> Hippo Box+
> 
> iBasso T4
> 
> iFi Micro iCAN
> 
> JDS Labs C5, C421
> 
> Practical Decices XM4, XM5, XM6
> 
> V-moda VAMP
> 
> Vorzüge VorzAmp Duo


out of all of them, for bass - nothing, literally nothing will come close or near to the ZO2 - believe me








If that's the RIGHT amp for you, is another thing.
It will make your sound warmer, that's for sure and isn't considered a "clean" amp.

Look up my review of it and the shootout I do of it between the A10 and E11


----------



## Simca

Danger: Malware Ahead!
Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.innerfidelity.com.

Well, OK Google. If you say so.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> out of all of them, for bass - nothing, literally nothing will come close or near to the ZO2 - believe me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the RIGHT amp for you, is another thing.
> It will make your sound warmer, that's for sure and isn't considered a "clean" amp.
> 
> Look up my review of it and the shootout I do of it between the A10 and E11


Thanks for the suggestion. Just trying to prove that Fiio wasn't the only amp maker that has bass knobs on their amps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Danger: Malware Ahead!
> 
> Google Chrome has blocked access to this page on www.innerfidelity.com.
> 
> Well, OK Google. If you say so.


hahahaha - I don't have any problems personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Just trying to prove that Fiio wasn't the only amp maker that has bass knobs on their amps.


agreed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is there any way to turn off that ******ed auto-save draft function? It keeps causing my Safari to crash.


----------



## jameyscott

Nope there isn't. However if you use a proper browser like google Chrome it won't crash.


----------



## Simca

And if you use RTE on top of Chrome you won't have any of those problems.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That draft feature is incredibly annoying. Keeps refreshing and losing what I type.


----------



## Simca

I can't relate to your plebeian problems.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fiio or...
> 
> ALO Rx MK3-B
> 
> AMB Labs M^3
> 
> CEntrance HiFi-M8
> 
> CmoyBB
> 
> DigiZoid ZO
> 
> GoVibe Peak, Magnum, Vulcan
> 
> Headstage Arrow 12HE, 4T, Lyrix Pro
> 
> Hippo Box+
> 
> iBasso T4
> 
> iFi Micro iCAN
> 
> JDS Labs C5, C421
> 
> Practical Decices XM4, XM5, XM6
> 
> V-moda VAMP
> 
> Vorzüge VorzAmp Duo


Everything with the exception of the vmoda amp (which is actually quite decent) is junk. ESPECIALLY the CmoyBB. I built that for a friend.......yeah. Cmoy is fine, cmoy BB is not so great.


----------



## Crowe98

What do you guys think of Audio-Technica ATH-AG1 closed headphones? They suit my needs (or look to) with the built in microphone. What do you guys think? Has anyone here owned one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> What do you guys think of Audio-Technica ATH-AG1 closed headphones? They suit my needs (or look to) with the built in microphone. What do you guys think? Has anyone here owned one?


I am biased against headsets personally, so I will sit this one out.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> What do you guys think of Audio-Technica ATH-AG1 closed headphones? They suit my needs (or look to) with the built in microphone. What do you guys think? Has anyone here owned one?


I do not have an opinion on it, but I'd suggest looking to separate solutions for both needs. If a mic breaks on a headset, you kinda look silly having two mics on you when one is broken. Whereas, if you have a separate headphone and mic, if one breaks, you can just replace.


----------



## Simca

Friend bought the closed and open versions. Returned them both saying they were basically AD700s with a mic in a combo package for gamers.

I never got to try them out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just thought to update you guys on the AKG K545's:
The bass capabilities absolutely destroy the K551's - I have no idea what they've done, but bloody hell does it do good.
Still doesn't extend (cuts off) - but damn the girl goes lower and the master loves it


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds pretty good actually. I just connect it directly into my Lyr and it does sound very good through the HD 650s or speakers for that matter. Obviously it could be better but I'm not spending $400+ on a turntable that doesn't get used very often.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK, thought he did. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a turntable myself, but all my songs are on computer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No one here that I can think of should have a turn table. I am telling you guys that by the time you actually find a record player that will sound better than your computer setup, you will be spending mega $$$$$.
> 
> They are incredibly high maintenance.
> 
> Really you either have to hunt down independent parts, or just spend the money on a good TT. Otherwise you are wasting your money cause your PC will sound better in the end.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a question that I need some help with. I don't see a "Sound card club" so I thought this would be the best place to ask, beside making a new thread.
> 
> I have a home stereo unit (Harman/Kardon AVR 25II) in my closet that I've had connected to my Desktop PC. Right now it is an abysmal RCA to 3.5mm jack. I am looking for a better alternative in connecting the stereo to my PC. I had thought about looking for a sound card with RCA inputs, but wanted to ask a few of you more knowledgeable guys' opinions first.
> 
> Could anybody give me some "helpful" advice on what I could use?
> 
> I saw the "read this first" thread for submitting something like this, but I wanted to get some baseline ideas of what my options were before really putting down a budget or specifics of anything, and getting the advice steered in the wrong direction.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fiio or...
> 
> ALO Rx MK3-B
> 
> AMB Labs M^3
> 
> CEntrance HiFi-M8
> 
> CmoyBB
> 
> DigiZoid ZO
> 
> GoVibe Peak, Magnum, Vulcan
> 
> Headstage Arrow 12HE, 4T, Lyrix Pro
> 
> Hippo Box+
> 
> iBasso T4
> 
> iFi Micro iCAN
> 
> JDS Labs C5, C421
> 
> Practical Decices XM4, XM5, XM6
> 
> V-moda VAMP
> 
> Vorzüge VorzAmp Duo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Everything with the exception of the vmoda amp (which is actually quite decent) is junk. ESPECIALLY the CmoyBB. I built that for a friend.......yeah. Cmoy is fine, cmoy BB is not so great.


The GoVibe Magnum is actually quite a good amp, though I don't really care much about it having a bass knob. It's MSRP needs serious consideration, though. Equally as capable of an amp as the Asgard II, if not better, but not $150 premium better.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Just thought to update you guys on the AKG K545's:
> The bass capabilities absolutely destroy the K551's - I have no idea what they've done, but bloody hell does it do good.
> Still doesn't extend (cuts off) - but damn the girl goes lower and the master loves it


How do they sound in the midranges? They look very nice headphones...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds pretty good actually. I just connect it directly into my Lyr and it does sound very good through the HD 650s or speakers for that matter. Obviously it could be better but I'm not spending $400+ on a turntable that doesn't get used very often.


Those were my thoughts going into it. Great to hear; thanks again







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK, thought he did. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get a turntable myself, but all my songs are on computer.


Oh, mine are too, but I have plans for acquiring certain albums on vinyl for reasons sentimental for me. It sounds cheesy, but I take music on a serious level, and find very few albums that I can actually listen to start to finish. It's more of a start to a premium segment in my collection, and I'm excited for it








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No one here that I can think of should have a turn table. I am telling you guys that by the time you actually find a record player that will sound better than your computer setup, you will be spending mega $$$$$.
> 
> They are incredibly high maintenance.
> 
> Really you either have to hunt down independent parts, or just spend the money on a good TT. Otherwise you are wasting your money cause your PC will sound better in the end.


Just to add more unnecessary details, I wanted to get into it without dropping huge money. Worst case is that I end up not liking it and can likely sale the TT and the couple albums I get for a small loss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Hey guys! I have a question that I need some help with. I don't see a "Sound card club" so I thought this would be the best place to ask, beside making a new thread.
> 
> I have a home stereo unit (Harman/Kardon AVR 25II) in my closet that I've had connected to my Desktop PC. Right now it is an abysmal RCA to 3.5mm jack. I am looking for a better alternative in connecting the stereo to my PC. I had thought about looking for a sound card with RCA inputs, but wanted to ask a few of you more knowledgeable guys' opinions first.
> 
> Could anybody give me some "helpful" advice on what I could use?
> 
> I saw the "read this first" thread for submitting something like this, but I wanted to get some baseline ideas of what my options were before really putting down a budget or specifics of anything, and getting the advice steered in the wrong direction.


From a manual that I found, it looks like you're limited to RCA to RCA connectivity. I do RCA to RCA to my Asgard 2 from my Titanium HD and enjoy the sound I'm getting between the two. It looks like you could find a Titanium HD or similar card and hook your PC up to it via the 'AUX' jacks on the back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Fiio or...
> 
> ALO Rx MK3-B
> 
> AMB Labs M^3
> 
> CEntrance HiFi-M8
> 
> CmoyBB
> 
> DigiZoid ZO
> 
> GoVibe Peak, Magnum, Vulcan
> 
> Headstage Arrow 12HE, 4T, Lyrix Pro
> 
> Hippo Box+
> 
> iBasso T4
> 
> iFi Micro iCAN
> 
> JDS Labs C5, C421
> 
> Practical Decices XM4, XM5, XM6
> 
> V-moda VAMP
> 
> Vorzüge VorzAmp Duo


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Everything with the exception of the vmoda amp (which is actually quite decent) is junk. ESPECIALLY the CmoyBB. I built that for a friend.......yeah. Cmoy is fine, cmoy BB is not so great.


The GoVibe Magnum is actually a really nice amp. Equally as capable and good sounding as the Asgard 2. The MSRP, though, need(ed)(s) some serious reconsidering.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> How do they sound in the midranges? They look very nice headphones...


almost identical (if not exactly) sounding to the K551's.
Thus, from my K551 review:
Quote:


> Mids/highs:
> The mids were perfect. They sounded very nice and crisp, where I couldn't really ask for more in a pair of £150 set of headphones. I really enjoyed listening to these and using them almost as a reference for mids. That said, having listened to the HD800′s I could tell there was a lot of flaws present, but that sort of comparison, especially given the nature of the price difference is quite ridiculous. Thus I was extremely happy with the mids of the K551′s and couldn't really expect a better sounding headphone at that price range, in relation to the mids only.
> As for the highs, they did feel a little rolled off and thus I was a little disappointed in their sound reproduction. They didn't really hit those high notes perfectly, but with that said, looking at the price of the headphones I was still very much happy with its highs.


----------



## Rickles

So i recently got a soundblaster Z and a pair of sennheiser px360 (the travel pair) and I can't handle windows volume above 5%, it's like brain shattering loud, is that normal? And should I be reducing the volume in windows or some other way?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lineup for Christmas freebie:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Someone just sold his LCD2 Rev2 in Rosewood for $820 because he liked his D7ks more.


Honestly, both of those brands are pretty much the most overrated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Honestly, both of those brands are pretty much the most overrated.


LCD-2's are NOT overrated!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So i recently got a soundblaster Z and a pair of sennheiser px360 (the travel pair) and I can't handle windows volume above 5%, it's like brain shattering loud, is that normal? And should I be reducing the volume in windows or some other way?


You're basically amping very efficient headphones, so yeah, it's gonna' be extremely loud.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> So i recently got a soundblaster Z and a pair of sennheiser px360 (the travel pair) and I can't handle windows volume above 5%, it's like brain shattering loud, is that normal? And should I be reducing the volume in windows or some other way?


it's normal. those headphones are very sensitive and easy to drive. 110 db @ 1 volt

make sure you turn Windows Event sounds off.

edit: fixed


----------



## EpicPie

Could some of you guis in this thread help me out with my headphones appraisal?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1448960/appraisals-various-headphones/0_30#post_21363948


----------



## Simca

Appraisals given.


----------



## Crowe98

I own this JVC Hi-Fi system. Would plugging headphones into this provide them with additional power? Almost like an amp or DAC?

http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028239


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Honestly, both of those brands are pretty much the most overrated.


Actually a lot of people who were at the last head-fi meet. Everyone and their brother brought LCD2s and LCD3s. I actually do like the LCD3s better. They are a bit clearer, but the mids on the LCD2s are a bit warmer.

A lot of people who were looking at buying the LCD2s were not impressed.

The LCD2s are very good. There is simply no denying that. But I do tend to agree that they are over rated for what they are.

I think the LCD3s are probably what LCD2s should have been. Even then, while it has a lot of warm silky bass, it is not all that accurate. There is a tiny hint of resonance and the bass is not perfectly clean. Normally I would not be that picky about headphones that sound so good, but these are awfully close to the 1K mark.


----------



## Crowe98

Does anyone here own the ATH-AG1's? Really need to know how they sound and how they feel. They would be my perfect choice if they are actually good.

EDIT: Quote from Lachlan William's review.

_*Despite its few design flaws, the AG1's are an exemplary sounding set of cans. If sound quality is your main thing, you can't go wrong with the AG1's 53mm drivers. The pleasantly warm sound that oozes from the drivers is rich and full of detail. Outstanding sound definition lets the user pick out the smallest details in the sound. There is a bass bias here, with strong heavy lows - perhaps making it a little bass heavy, but it works wonderfully for gaming. Mids are recessed, but not so significantly as to impede on gaming. Being closed backed, the soundstage is rather close, and the vocal range tends to melt backwards into it, but it isn't a huge blow to your positional awareness, and it really emphasises that bass thump, perfect for action games and shooters.*_


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey how do you guys feel about Sennheiser HD 595s? I know I've heard of them before, just can't remember WHAT I heard about them!

It was either that they were **** from right after Sennheiser started going downhill a little bit, or that they were awesome and came right before Sennheiser went downhill a little bit









There's a deal on a pair over at Head-fi I may jump on depending, may be time to see where all the Sennheiser love comes from.


----------



## pez

What headphones do you currently have?


----------



## RatPatrol01

DT990 250 Ohms


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I own this JVC Hi-Fi system. Would plugging headphones into this provide them with additional power? Almost like an amp or DAC?
> 
> http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL028239


I'm sure it has a headphone amp built-in, but it was probably more of an after-thought, or a 'Oh, we need to add headphone functionality to this unit.' kind of feature. I could be off, though. It could do in a pinch, but in the end, it's better to invest in a product designed for what it is actually designed for. I have a JVC unit like that (much older) under my desk until I get a receiver for my speakers.

EDIT:

Post 8,888


----------



## Destrto

Thanks pez for the suggestion, I'll look around for a sound card capable of running RCA to RCA. I know, I'm pretty limited with this stereo unit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lineup for Christmas freebie:


Can't wait to get in on that action, OC'ing Noob!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Destrto*
> 
> Thanks pez for the suggestion, I'll look around for a sound card capable of running RCA to RCA. I know, I'm pretty limited with this stereo unit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Lineup for Christmas freebie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get in on that action, OC'ing Noob!
Click to expand...

+1

I should look around here and see if I have anything I can give away.
In the new year when I get an amp and DAC I'll probably give away my Xonar DG


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> +1
> 
> I should look around here and see if I have anything I can give away.
> In the new year when I get an amp and DAC I'll probably give away my Xonar DG


That would be awesome! The DG is a great budget sound card for music usage and lots of people can benefit from one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I might sell my DX if I get a receiver...!


----------



## RatPatrol01

So nobody has any opinions on HD 595s then?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So nobody has any opinions on HD 595s then?


I don't have much experience at all to compare it to, but I believe the 595's are similar to the 598's correct?
I currently have the 518's, and they have the exact same drivers as the 598's, but according to reviews there is more resonance and more muddled mids with the 518s, so keep that in mind. I'm also not sure on the driver used on the 595's, so this could just be WAYYY off









One thing I have noticed with the 518's is that they have a great sound stage.
It's easy to hear each distinct sound and instrument, and it makes you feel like you're in the room.

The bass is decent, but definitely not boomy or bass centric. It has some sparkle in the high end but mids are a bit muddled--again, the 598s could be better in that respect.

The 518's are a clamp style, just like the 598's (though the pads on the 518 are cloth) they are a "clamp" style headphone, and I've found them to not be all that comfortable for long periods. They're find for short to medium use, but I've found them to clamp a little too hard--though I have a massive watermelon head









All in all--I really like them. Not sure on the impedance of the 595's, but the 518's are 50 ohms--they definitely benefit from amping, but you don't need much at all, and they can work un-amped.

Reminder--this is the first good pair of cans I've had, so I don't have much to compare it to, and I don't know how much they compare to the 595's.

Also--I don't know how much you saw the 595's for, but general consensus that I've seen say the 598's aren't worth the cash, as there are better alternatives for the same or a little more.

So yeah. I don't know if this is remotely helpful but it's the best info I can give


----------



## RatPatrol01

Someone is offering up a used pair in good condition for $95


----------



## Simca

595s are like the 555s. 558s are different from the 555s. 598s are different from the 558s. They each sound a bit different with the 558/598s being better than the older 555/595, but justifying prices is not something I'll chime in on.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So then they are the worse predecessor to the 558s? Then I will happily pass on them lol, thanks guys


----------



## bumblebee1980

558 and 598 use a new driver and chamber design. completely different than the old HD5x series.

edit: the HD518 does use the same driver.

old driver








new driver









the magic is all done in the chamber. Sennheiser acoustic engineers are crafty.

the HD558 has a honey comb structure --> foam tape --> plastic grill --> black fabric --> adhered logo.
the HD598 has a spider web structure --> paper --> metal grill.
the HD518 has a slightly different spider web structure --> black fabric -> plastic grill ??


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually a lot of people who were at the last head-fi meet. Everyone and their brother brought LCD2s and LCD3s. I actually do like the LCD3s better. They are a bit clearer, but the mids on the LCD2s are a bit warmer.
> 
> A lot of people who were looking at buying the LCD2s were not impressed.
> 
> The LCD2s are very good. There is simply no denying that. But I do tend to agree that they are over rated for what they are.
> 
> I think the LCD3s are probably what LCD2s should have been. Even then, while it has a lot of warm silky bass, it is not all that accurate. There is a tiny hint of resonance and the bass is not perfectly clean. Normally I would not be that picky about headphones that sound so good, but these are awfully close to the 1K mark.


Right. Shortly after the LCD-2s were released people sold their HD 800s and T1s en masse to jump to them because they weren't really acquainted to decent orthodynamics. While there are certainly a fair number of individuals that generally prefer them to the likes of the HD 800, the LCD-2's class of performance is more along the tier offered by the D7000, T90, et alia.

The M50 did a similar thing to the entry/mid level market (or rather, most people purchased them as their first headphones). But at least it's regularly available at a rather appropriate $100 price point.

~$650/$1200 for the LCD-2/LCD-3 is about right for the levels of performance they deliver. The LCD-3 has no business costing as much as a SR-007.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Right. Shortly after the LCD-2s were released people sold their HD 800s and T1s en masse to jump to them because they weren't really acquainted to decent orthodynamics. While there are certainly a fair number of individuals that generally prefer them to the likes of the HD 800, the LCD-2's class of performance is more along the tier offered by the D7000, T90, et alia.
> 
> The M50 did a similar thing to the entry/mid level market (or rather, most people purchased them as their first headphones). But at least it's regularly available at a rather appropriate $100 price point.
> 
> ~$650/$1200 for the LCD-2/LCD-3 is about right for the levels of performance they deliver. The LCD-3 has no business costing as much as a SR-007.


I personally really enjoy my LCD-2's and like them significantly more than the HD800, which cost a lot more. I do agree that the LCD-2's are still probably a bit overpriced, but hey if the HD800 can sell for the $1K mark, why not the LCD-2's? That said, it is my opinion that all high end headphones are vastly overpriced to begin with.







I will admit though, the LCD-2 and the HD800 are the best headphones I have heard personally, so my opinion may change once I hear other high end options.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Right. Shortly after the LCD-2s were released people sold their HD 800s and T1s en masse to jump to them because they weren't really acquainted to decent orthodynamics. While there are certainly a fair number of individuals that generally prefer them to the likes of the HD 800, the LCD-2's class of performance is more along the tier offered by the D7000, T90, et alia.
> 
> The M50 did a similar thing to the entry/mid level market (or rather, most people purchased them as their first headphones). But at least it's regularly available at a rather appropriate $100 price point.
> 
> ~$650/$1200 for the LCD-2/LCD-3 is about right for the levels of performance they deliver. The LCD-3 has no business costing as much as a SR-007.


Well I can not say anything about the T1s or the HD800s that resembles anything nice. I probably would have jumped aboard the band wagon there. The HD800s are quite honestly the biggest failure I can think of in headphone history. If beats by dre was one extreme, the HD800s are the other extreme.

For 1350 bucks, they are the thinnest sounding headphone I have ever heard. I have tried them on several amplifiers, dacs, and otherwise. I literally had to hook them up to a full blown western electric 300b amplifier to get any real warmth out of them like I can with the HD600s.

Sure they have a very transparent sound, but it is like sennheiser just focused purely on transparency and said screw bass and mids. The T1s are way more full, but they also do kind of the same thing.

Or let me put it another way. They sound like the world's most stuffiest man who only likes Mozart was the one who designed them.

That is in part why the LCD-2/3 is so expensive. They DO sound better than the HD800s. The people at audeeze went on head-fi and said "oh...wait.... people are actually buying the HD800??? LOOOOLLLLLLL, let's mark our headphones up!!!!!".

This is why I stay far away from 1K+ headphones. It is just a giant cluster ***** of designers setting prices based upon what they think it is worth, and not what it is actually worth.

And yeah, I think that if hifi-man dropped their headphones down about 150 bucks and then the LCD-2/3 was just 60-80 bucks above hifi-man, we would have a much more realistic price for them.

But if you wanna talk about rip offs, no matter how good stax is, even the 009 should only be about 600 bucks. Once you have a decent manufacturing process developed, electrostatic headphones are the easiest things to make. If you have a electrostatic amp, you can make an electrostatic headphone out of plastic wrap and copper PCBs you can buy at radio shack. People have made SR-009 strator templates that you can print off and stick to the pcb to drill out the holes. You can make electrostatic headphones for about 1/10th the cost of normal headphones, and 1/50th the cost of orthodynamics. Soooooo yeah. I love stax, but no matter how you look at it, they are worse than everyone else.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally really enjoy my LCD-2's and like them significantly more than the HD800, which cost a lot more. I do agree that the LCD-2's are still probably a bit overpriced, but hey if the HD800 can sell for the $1K mark, why not the LCD-2's? That said, it is my opinion that all high end headphones are vastly overpriced to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit though, the LCD-2 and the HD800 are the best headphones I have heard personally, so my opinion may change once I hear other high end options.


Lol, read my above post.

I would also like to add that I really think Audeze should make a new version of the LCD2 where they stop using wood and sheep skin in the construction. I understand why the wood, sheep skin, and fancy wire is an important sort of selling point, but now that audeze is popular, I think they should try and cut production cost way down so that they can sell it for a couple hundred dollars less and make it more consumer friendly.

Essentially it would be much better if they sacrificed the unnecessary luxury for affordability and marketability.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, read my above post.
> 
> I would also like to add that I really think Audeze should make a new version of the LCD2 where they stop using wood and sheep skin in the construction. I understand why the wood, sheep skin, and fancy wire is an important sort of selling point, but now that audeze is popular, I think they should try and cut production cost way down so that they can sell it for a couple hundred dollars less and make it more consumer friendly.
> 
> Essentially it would be much better if they sacrificed the unnecessary luxury for affordability and marketability.


Tomorrow I hopefully should be in audio (reasonably cheap) heaven


----------



## Simca

The hd800 is the world's best gaming headphone.

It's bass sucks but it's about the details. It's designed for simplistic music and getting the most instrument detail out of it. It's great for jazz and classical music, not rock or anything that can moderately be recorded poorly as the hd800s are highly revealing.

I'd take a pair for those genres and gaming.

Price is whatever people are willing to pay ultimately. I won't pay for those prices.. At least right now.

Sr009s are actually the most agregious abusers of over pricing. They give you incredible detail sure but at 5000? Yeah they better. Then another 5000 on a suitable amp, hahaha.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, read my above post.
> 
> I would also like to add that I really think Audeze should make a new version of the LCD2 where they stop using wood and sheep skin in the construction. I understand why the wood, sheep skin, and fancy wire is an important sort of selling point, but now that audeze is popular, I think they should try and cut production cost way down so that they can sell it for a couple hundred dollars less and make it more consumer friendly.
> 
> Essentially it would be much better if they sacrificed the unnecessary luxury for affordability and marketability.


and make an iPhone 5c right?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> and make an iPhone 5c right?


Precisely.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The hd800 is the world's best gaming headphone.
> 
> It's bass sucks but it's about the details. It's designed for simplistic music and getting the most instrument detail out of it. It's great for jazz and classical music, not rock or anything that can moderately be recorded poorly as the hd800s are highly revealing.
> 
> I'd take a pair for those genres and gaming.
> 
> Price is whatever people are willing to pay ultimately. I won't pay for those prices.. At least right now.
> 
> Sr009s are actually the most agregious abusers of over pricing. They give you incredible detail sure but at 5000? Yeah they better. Then another 5000 on a suitable amp, hahaha.


agreed.
Although that said if isolation is an issue (which can be in some homes with parents/siblings etc) then I would opt for a closed back headphone.
Personally, and some people might frown upon it but:
Victor JVC HP-DX1000 > Fostex TH-900

I also heard great things of the Sony MDR-R1's

Personally, for my tastes, I would pick up a set of JVC's - in fact, that's on my wish list.
I have been listening to the AKG's and really enjoy the mids, and feel my D2K's lack it (although I knew this already)
I think it might be time to save money (once I get a job) and buy the JVC's and be DONE with headphones for the rest of my life lol.

Oh here's my Siberia V2 review:
Forgot to share it with you guys!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Well, to be more fair -- we're not just paying for performance, Besides the material choice, Aud'eze started as a 2-man show and is still probably a tiny company. Its products have a boutique nature. And I doubt Stax is greater than a dozen people, even after all these years.

So yes, given economies of scale Sennheiser could probably charge less for the HD 800 and still seal a profit. The HD 700s debuted at $999 and now you can get them at $600 or less, and they should be able to issue a similar cut for the HD 800 but they just don't need to. When we discount taste however, the HD 800 is certainly a stellar performer, especially as far as critical listening is concerned. The high level of resolution and spatial imaging is pretty difficult to beat until you go electrostatic.

Aud'eze certainly has a great product on their hands, too. Their family has a distinct sound signature, good looks and solid quality and customer service. But as far as _critical listening_ is concerned, I think the LCDs are simply non-competitive at their price points.

And yes, it's relatively inexpensive to build an electrostatic headphone but certainly not easy (look at Kingsound's first attempt). With Stax you're paying a premium for the boutique nature of the product, the decades of expertise, and pretty much the best performance money can buy. But yes, even fine electrostatic speakers will cost you less.

You can drive most electrostatic headphones fine out of a SRM-323S (besides the SR-007).


----------



## pez

So how does the HD700 sound compared to the HD650?


----------



## Simca

HD700 is a headphone you don't want to buy until it's in the $500 range.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, to be more fair -- we're not just paying for performance, Besides the material choice, Aud'eze started as a 2-man show and is still probably a tiny company. Its products have a boutique nature. And I doubt Stax is greater than a dozen people, even after all these years.
> 
> So yes, given economies of scale Sennheiser could probably charge less for the HD 800 and still seal a profit. The HD 700s debuted at $999 and now you can get them at $600 or less, and they should be able to issue a similar cut for the HD 800 but they just don't need to. When we discount taste however, the HD 800 is certainly a stellar performer, especially as far as critical listening is concerned. The high level of resolution and spatial imaging is pretty difficult to beat until you go electrostatic.
> 
> Aud'eze certainly has a great product on their hands, too. Their family has a distinct sound signature, good looks and solid quality and customer service. But as far as _critical listening_ is concerned, I think the LCDs are simply non-competitive at their price points.
> 
> And yes, it's relatively inexpensive to build an electrostatic headphone but certainly not easy (*look at Kingsound's first attempt*). With Stax you're paying a premium for the boutique nature of the product, the decades of expertise, and pretty much the best performance money can buy. But yes, even fine electrostatic speakers will cost you less.
> 
> You can drive most electrostatic headphones fine out of a SRM-323S (besides the SR-007).


Or jecklin for that matter. He made wayyyyy better headphones than stax ever did, and they were only 200 bucks new when they first come out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HD700 is a headphone you don't want to buy until it's in the $500 range.


The HD700's are just a poor man's HD800's
In my opinions, I would say: Save up for the HD800's and get the full experience rather than a 75% experience.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, to be more fair -- we're not just paying for performance, Besides the material choice, Aud'eze started as a 2-man show and is still probably a tiny company. Its products have a boutique nature. And I doubt Stax is greater than a dozen people, even after all these years.
> 
> So yes, given economies of scale Sennheiser could probably charge less for the HD 800 and still seal a profit. The HD 700s debuted at $999 and now you can get them at $600 or less, and they should be able to issue a similar cut for the HD 800 but they just don't need to. When we discount taste however, the HD 800 is certainly a stellar performer, especially as far as critical listening is concerned. The high level of resolution and spatial imaging is pretty difficult to beat until you go electrostatic.
> 
> Aud'eze certainly has a great product on their hands, too. Their family has a distinct sound signature, good looks and solid quality and customer service. But as far as _critical listening_ is concerned, I think the LCDs are simply non-competitive at their price points.
> 
> And yes, it's relatively inexpensive to build an electrostatic headphone but certainly not easy (look at Kingsound's first attempt). With Stax you're paying a premium for the boutique nature of the product, the decades of expertise, and pretty much the best performance money can buy. But yes, even fine electrostatic speakers will cost you less.
> 
> You can drive most electrostatic headphones fine out of a SRM-323S (besides the SR-007).


That is the thing though... no one buys (or should be buying) the LCD-2 for critical listening. You buy a "imperfect" headphones like the LCD-2 for musical listening due to its sound signature and strengths. To judge it based on factors that it was not designed for seems unfair to me. If I was considering a high end headphones with great trebles, speed, soundstage, and resolution, I would go for a HD800. For my personal musical tastes though, the LCD-2's curb stomp the HD800's. That said, I have yet to see a headphone in that price range that is "worth" the price of admission and within the world of grossly overpriced headphones, I feel personally the LCD-2's are not overrated and not substantially overpriced. Is the LCD-2's for everyone? Absolutely not and that is why we have so many high end headphones for people to buy. If you do like the HD650 however, I can honestly say that I consider the LCD-2's the next upgrade for those HD650 fans.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That is the thing though... no one buys (or should be buying) the LCD-2 for critical listening. You buy a "imperfect" headphones like the LCD-2 for musical listening due to its sound signature and strengths. To judge it based on factors that it was not designed for seems unfair to me. If I was considering a high end headphones with great trebles, speed, soundstage, and resolution, I would go for a HD800. For my personal musical tastes though, the LCD-2's curb stomp the HD800's. That said, I have yet to see a headphone in that price range that is "worth" the price of admission and within the world of grossly overpriced headphones, I feel personally the LCD-2's are not overrated and not substantially overpriced. Is the LCD-2's for everyone? Absolutely not and that is why we have so many high end headphones for people to buy. If you do like the HD650 however, I can honestly say that I consider the LCD-2's the next upgrade for those HD650 fans.


Well, I suppose different people have different objectives. I don't think $1000+ is worth it if you're not achieving a certain level of resolution, especially for headphones.

It's why I sold some pretty decent sets like the D7000 and the W3000ANV. They just didn't have the resolution I required.

When it comes to non-critical listening I'd rather have nice speakers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Or jecklin for that matter. He made wayyyyy better headphones than stax ever did, and they were only 200 bucks new when they first come out.


I'm saying the Kingsounds are abysmal. They're riddled with problems from lack of experience and know-how.

No one has as much electrostatic experience as Stax does. That's why Stax is pretty much the only game left in town now -- Audio-Technica, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic and even Sony tested the electrostatic waters decades ago and backed out because they couldn't compete. The raw parts for electrostatics are cheap but they are difficult to do right.


----------



## Simca

For some reason I thought Sennheiser was in the process of making a new electrostatic headphone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, I suppose different people have different objectives. I don't think $1000+ is worth it if you're not achieving a certain level of resolution, especially for headphones.
> 
> It's why I sold some pretty decent sets like the D7000 and the W3000ANV. They just didn't have the resolution I required.
> 
> When it comes to non-critical listening I'd rather have nice speakers.
> I'm saying the Kingsounds are abysmal. They're riddled with problems from lack of experience and know-how.
> 
> No one has as much electrostatic experience as Stax does. That's why Stax is pretty much the only game left in town now -- Audio-Technica, Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic and even Sony tested the electrostatic waters decades ago and backed out because they couldn't compete. The raw parts for electrostatics are cheap but they are difficult to do right.


I definitely agree that different people have different objectives. Just like you feel like a headphone at the 1K price point should have better resolution, I feel that the HD800 should have much better bass at that price point. It all honestly comes down to what you are looking for in a pair of cans. For me, my criteria was the following:

- Midrange smoothness and fullness
- Bass and more importantly, sub-bass
- Pretty rolled off trebles as I hate crisp trebles
- Decent soundstage when I listen to orchestral music that is properly mastered

At the end of the day though, we are just splitting hairs as all of the proper headphones in that price range are great headphones. Whether or not it is overpriced or overrated, simply depends on what the consumer is looking for.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might also add a JRiver Media Center license for the Xmas Freebie.







Do you guys think that is worth giving away? I also have an iPod Shuffle 1GB too, but I don't know who would want that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I definitely agree that different people have different objectives. Just like you feel like a headphone at the 1K price point should have better resolution, I feel that the HD800 should have much better bass at that price point. It all honestly comes down to what you are looking for in a pair of cans. For me, my criteria was the following:
> 
> - Midrange smoothness and fullness
> - Bass and more importantly, sub-bass
> - Pretty rolled off trebles as I hate crisp trebles
> - Decent soundstage when I listen to orchestral music that is properly mastered
> 
> At the end of the day though, we are just splitting hairs as all of the proper headphones in that price range are great headphones. Whether or not it is overpriced or overrated, simply depends on what the consumer is looking for.


No, everyone has only one objective....perfection. Duh









And no, you like treble. You just don't like the pin needle treble that something like the K701s make.


----------



## Simca

Only headphone I've felt earned it's value (over $100) was the DT880 600 ohm.


----------



## Crowe98

So no-one has anything to say about the ATH-AG1's? Fine then


----------



## friend'scatdied

ATH-AG1s? Just stick a microphone on a pair of HD 800s and call it a day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> So no-one has anything to say about the ATH-AG1's? Fine then


I have not even seen them let alone had a chance to hear them


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Guys guys guys guys. I found a reference song for audio testing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Guys guys guys guys. I found a reference song for audio testing


hahaha genuinely amazing


----------



## RatPatrol01

Sometimes I miss being an AMD fanboy, and then I try to remember the last time I had a catastrophic graphics crash, or my CPU felt sluggish, and in both cases the last time was pre green and blue


----------



## jameyscott

I hear a war a brewin'....


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hear a war a brewin'....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I hear a war a brewin'....


*Bangs sword and shield*


----------



## Simca

So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.

That's what Paypal just told me.

Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!

Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.

I will never use Paypal again.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Don't take no for an answer. Continually hound them. I've had to do that a few times with eBay.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Wow. Honestly, that blows.

I know it is almost a waste of time, but have you tried to file a claim with the shipping company to see if they will not talk to pay pal?


----------



## Simca

I just got the judgment tonight after having uploaded my information to them last night as well. Right now Paypal is closed for obvious reasons. I plan to call paypal tomorrow and bug the blizzerp out of them until they either issue me a refund or w/e. If that does not work, I will attempt to contact USPS, but I doubt they'll do ANYTHING.

If both of these measures fail, I'll attempt to contact my bank and see if somehow 2 months later they'll issue a chargeback of sorts. I don't care if paypal shuts down my account for charging back. I'm so done with paypal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Wow...







I hope you can get your money back somehow!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Holy crap that sucks


----------



## Derko1

Quick question... what do people think of the O2 amp/ODAC vs Schiit Magni/Modi? They would be for my HE-400s. I don't care about portability. They will sit right on my entertainment center hooked up to my PC. I just want the most bang for the money.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Jude had a good positive attitude about this when I talked to him.
PM him and he will be able to sort you out.
If the guy is scamming you (which he is) - you'll be able to go via jude and hunt him down.

EDIT:
Thought to let you guys know:
Myself and Sonny (from inearspace) will be creating a big earphone buying guide.
Seeing as both of us, combined have probably heard over 100earphones and reviewed them.
It made sense.
We will have several categories, to fit for every taste.

it might not be an ULTIMATE GUIDE (which I think is literally impossible, unless you have 5-10 people who have reviewed as many as we have) - but it surely will be an excellent guide for buyers.
Especially seeing as both of us are un-bias, I think it might be the only non-bias earphones ultimate guide you'll find on the net


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Ugh thats a huge bummer, Paypal is terrible, if they weren't the only well known name in town for easy money sending nobody would use them. Contact the BBB if you have to, I remember hearing that a lot of people choke their money back out of Paypal like that when Paypal decides to dick them over. Good luck


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I AM SO HAPPPPPPPPPY!
TJ angel suggested some speakers - they're brilliant for £35 a pair!
Good upgrade over my logitechs....now to spend more money.
Receiver + 3 more of these speakers + possibly a new sub (although mine is lovely, I would like to give my whole z5500 to my mum)

PS. don't get me wrong. I highly rate the Logitechs for what they do
PSS I know this is speakers, but still







!


----------



## jellybeans69

Meh i've always preffered 2.0 systems, especially given my rather smallish room (12 m2) is which is why i went with two tower speakers also less space taken up on table as i don't have to place them there.

What speakers are those? 35p sounds like a really great deal


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Guys guys guys guys. I found a reference song for audio testing
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is awesome









I especially love the fried egg, haha.

It's also sad how much he reminds me of my old bassist when he has the wig and paisley shirt on playing guitar.
My old bassist for a Motorhead tribute band was bald, but wore a cowboy hat and wig when we played out








He was also a psycho--in the best of way, haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> So pro tip here. If you break your headphones. Sell them on headfi on a new account. When the buyer files a dispute against you and ships the item back to you, deny shipment. You get to keep your money because the item could not be confirmed to have been delivered to the address.
> 
> That's what Paypal just told me.
> 
> Remember the La Figaro 339 amp I purchased back in October? Well it was broken, I sent it back to the seller, had tracking information, customs information, receipt and everything. Provided that to Paypal, they said screw you and denied my claim. Not only am I out $500 for the amp and another $92 to ship the 26 lb amp to Mexico, but I no longer have the amp in any form broken or not anymore!
> 
> Talk about royally bleeped in the behind.
> 
> I will never use Paypal again.


Wow, that royally blows.

Yeah, I'd do as suggested above--contact the BBB, contact head-fi admins (maybe they can help you with something) and if all else fails, go to your bank.

That's really f'd up. I hope you get it sorted out!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Meh i've always preffered 2.0 systems, especially given my rather smallish room (12 m2) is which is why i went with two tower speakers also less space taken up on table as i don't have to place them there.
> 
> What speakers are those? 35p sounds like a really great deal


Celestion 3 - old school







!


----------



## pez

You know, every time I put on the DT770s, I realize how incredible of a sound stage they have for a closed pair of cans. I'd argue that it's equal to or better than the HD 600/650.


----------



## Simca

I contacted Jude at headfi making him aware of the situation in hopes he can stop this guy from selling to others. I'm going to my bank now because I've been on the phone with paypal for over an hour and they are not picking up (go figure).

Going to do a chargeback and have my paypal and ebay accounts frozen forever even though I was the victim in this situation.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I contacted Jude at headfi making him aware of the situation in hopes he can stop this guy from selling to others. I'm going to my bank now because I've been on the phone with paypal for over an hour and they are not picking up (go figure).
> 
> Going to do a chargeback and have my paypal and ebay accounts frozen forever even though I was the victim in this situation.


do you still have it? try looking up local repair shops.


----------



## Simca

I don't have it. I shipped it to Mexico. If I somehow get the amp back, I'll attempt to at another freakin' cost to me.

I could have bought the NEW version of this amp from the yuking09 at full price over what I've spent on this garage so far.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't have it. I shipped it to Mexico. If I somehow get the amp back, I'll attempt to at another freakin' cost to me.
> 
> I could have bought the NEW version of this amp from the yuking09 at full price over what I've spent on this garage so far.


I hope you get this situation resolved ASAP Simca. I been scammed before (ironically it was by someone on OCN) so I totally get the anger and frustration.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I AM SO HAPPPPPPPPPY!
> TJ angel suggested some speakers - they're brilliant for £35 a pair!
> Good upgrade over my logitechs....now to spend more money.
> Receiver + 3 more of these speakers + possibly a new sub (although mine is lovely, I would like to give my whole z5500 to my mum)
> 
> PS. don't get me wrong. I highly rate the Logitechs for what they do
> PSS I know this is speakers, but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


See, I told you they would fit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't have it. I shipped it to Mexico. If I somehow get the amp back, I'll attempt to at another freakin' cost to me.
> 
> I could have bought the NEW version of this amp from the yuking09 at full price over what I've spent on this garage so far.


If you do get it back, just replace the RCA plugs. You could even drive down to DC, and I would be more than happy to do it for you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> See, I told you they would fit.


they'll be a tight squeeze for the side speakers though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't have it. I shipped it to Mexico. If I somehow get the amp back, I'll attempt to at another freakin' cost to me.
> 
> I could have bought the NEW version of this amp from the yuking09 at full price over what I've spent on this garage so far.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you get this situation resolved ASAP Simca. I been scammed before (ironically it was by someone on OCN) so I totally get the anger and frustration.
Click to expand...

Ouch! Did it get resolved?

I'm guessing they're not a member anymore?
Maybe I'm not paranoid for being so careful about who I order from









This is the scary part about buying stuff from people online.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ouch! Did it get resolved?
> 
> I'm guessing they're not a member anymore?
> Maybe I'm not paranoid for being so careful about who I order from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scary part about buying stuff from people online.


Nope. The guy (sublime something, I think it was sublime08) was banned later on I think, but I lost over $400 of liquid cooling stuff. He had good trading rep so I did a ship first and then he never paid. Did it to quite a lot of other people too.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you do get it back, just replace the RCA plugs. You could even drive down to DC, and I would be more than happy to do it for you.


It's hardly an RCA issue. That's just one of the issues. The main issue is that the left side of the amp would not power on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ouch! Did it get resolved?
> 
> I'm guessing they're not a member anymore?
> Maybe I'm not paranoid for being so careful about who I order from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scary part about buying stuff from people online.


He's still a member. I contacted Jude to warn him about this guy so no others would buy off him and get scammmed.

Contacted Paypal and they told me after over an hour waiting on hold that I should go to USPS and get information on what's going on with the package in Mexico. They told me as soon as it's in Mexico, they have no control over it as another shipping carrier/post office is now in charge of it. He told me that the package was attempted to deliver and they left him a notice to come pick up the package, but he hasn't done so. I'll give him the 15 days necessary before I get confirmation that my package was shipped back to me before I go to my bank. This way if I can get confirmation he denied the package or anything like that I can provide that to paypal and hopefully won't lose my account (not that I care too much about my account anymore.)

If not, I'll just get it charged back from my bank.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nope. The guy (sublime something, I think it was sublime08) was banned later on I think, but I lost over $400 of liquid cooling stuff. He had good trading rep so I did a ship first and then he never paid. Did it to quite a lot of other people too.


Never did I think I'd see *that* name again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Never did I think I'd see *that* name again.


Hopefully no one will ever again either.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You know what's worse, is the time and effort that goes into resolving the issue.
I was a victim of identity theft, and it wasn't the money or my credit rating that bugged me (as nothing got lost and all got resolved pretty quick) but the effort it took and the time...sucks the life out of you, especially when it's something involving more than just money.


----------



## jellybeans69

Got my first dslr ever, few shots even though i'm terrible and still learning:

DT770


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Magnat Supreme 2000 speaker


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ouch! Did it get resolved?
> 
> I'm guessing they're not a member anymore?
> Maybe I'm not paranoid for being so careful about who I order from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scary part about buying stuff from people online.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The guy (sublime something, I think it was sublime08) was banned later on I think, but I lost over $400 of liquid cooling stuff. He had good trading rep so I did a ship first and then he never paid. Did it to quite a lot of other people too.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you do get it back, just replace the RCA plugs. You could even drive down to DC, and I would be more than happy to do it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hardly an RCA issue. That's just one of the issues. The main issue is that the left side of the amp would not power on.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ouch! Did it get resolved?
> 
> I'm guessing they're not a member anymore?
> 
> Maybe I'm not paranoid for being so careful about who I order from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the scary part about buying stuff from people online.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's still a member. I contacted Jude to warn him about this guy so no others would buy off him and get scammmed.
> 
> Contacted Paypal and they told me after over an hour waiting on hold that I should go to USPS and get information on what's going on with the package in Mexico. They told me as soon as it's in Mexico, they have no control over it as another shipping carrier/post office is now in charge of it. He told me that the package was attempted to deliver and they left him a notice to come pick up the package, but he hasn't done so. I'll give him the 15 days necessary before I get confirmation that my package was shipped back to me before I go to my bank. This way if I can get confirmation he denied the package or anything like that I can provide that to paypal and hopefully won't lose my account (not that I care too much about my account anymore.)
> 
> If not, I'll just get it charged back from my bank.
Click to expand...

Wow. With both of these users, you'd think they'd get banned immediately after it happened the first time!
That's what I find most disappointing








How they're able to hang around on a forum after scamming someone once. Unnacceptable.

I read a kind of melancholy article on the subject of online scams on reddit a little while back.
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.12/murder_pr.html

A 17-year old kid was scamming people online for high end radios and parts, and eventually got sent a pipe bomb by one of the guys he pissed off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wow. With both of these users, you'd think they'd get banned immediately after it happened the first time!
> That's what I find most disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How they're able to hang around on a forum after scamming someone once. Unnacceptable.
> 
> I read a kind of melancholy article on the subject of online scams on reddit a little while back.
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.12/murder_pr.html
> 
> A 17-year old kid was scamming people online for high end radios and parts, and eventually got sent a pipe bomb by one of the guys he pissed off.


I don't know if he was allowed to simply hang around after it became clear he wasn't going to make right. I know he did scam a bunch of us around the same time, so it definitely wasn't a situation where he was allowed to stay on and keep scamming more people if that was how my post sounded like.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know if he was allowed to simply hang around after it became clear he wasn't going to make right. I know he did scam a bunch of us around the same time, so it definitely wasn't a situation where he was allowed to stay on and keep scamming more people if that was how my post sounded like.


Ah, okay. That makes more sense.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wow. With both of these users, you'd think they'd get banned immediately after it happened the first time!
> That's what I find most disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How they're able to hang around on a forum after scamming someone once. Unnacceptable.
> 
> I read a kind of melancholy article on the subject of online scams on reddit a little while back.
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.12/murder_pr.html
> 
> A 17-year old kid was scamming people online for high end radios and parts, and eventually got sent a pipe bomb by one of the guys he pissed off.


Just sat here and read the whole thing. All I have to say is "wow...that ending hits you right in the feels."


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what's worse, is the time and effort that goes into resolving the issue.
> I was a victim of identity theft, and it wasn't the money or my credit rating that bugged me (as nothing got lost and all got resolved pretty quick) but the effort it took and the time...*sucks the life out of you*, especially when it's something involving more than just money.


That's how I feel, I'm attempting to sing my problems away.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just sat here and read the whole thing. All I have to say is "wow...that ending hits you right in the feels."


While I wouldn't wish ill on anyone but monsters, I really can't help thinking that these crooks had it coming, regardless of age.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Got my first dslr ever, few shots even though i'm terrible and still learning:
> 
> DT770
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnat Supreme 2000 speaker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which camera and lens are you using? If you don't have a tripod, now is the time to get one if you plan on taking really good pictures.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> While I wouldn't wish ill on anyone but monsters, I really can't help thinking that these crooks had it coming, regardless of age.


I agree. I haven't been scammed yet (thankfully), but I've had trouble with PayPal that caused me to lose $200 + overdraft fee of $35 some years ago that left me with a bitter taste in my mouth.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I was poking around some of the info out there on the Pioneer SE-A1000s, got sucked in by the hype, broke down and bought a pair...I feel unclean


----------



## pez

I keep eyeing them as well. Don't feel bad...they probably will be a pretty good pair of headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I was poking around some of the info out there on the Pioneer SE-A1000s, got sucked in by the hype, broke down and bought a pair...I feel unclean


Just a heads up, pioneer has horrible customer service.....so do NOT break your headphones, or you will be SOL.


----------



## Simca

Hooked up my KEF Q300s. They sound fantastic. The AVR-1912 is more than enough to power them.

I'm considering biwiring them.


----------



## pez

For any rap fans out there, Childish Gambino's new album is great so far







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any rap fans out there, Childish Gambino's new album is great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Troy and Abed in the moooooorn-ing!


----------



## pez

Didn't know you were much of a rap fan







. How is it sounding on the LCD-2s? It feels silly that people on Head-fi once told me I'd never enjoy the bass on the HD650 for anything like EDM or rap. Tsk tsk







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wow. With both of these users, you'd think they'd get banned immediately after it happened the first time!
> That's what I find most disappointing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How they're able to hang around on a forum after scamming someone once. Unnacceptable.
> 
> I read a kind of melancholy article on the subject of online scams on reddit a little while back.
> http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/6.12/murder_pr.html
> 
> A 17-year old kid was scamming people online for high end radios and parts, and eventually got sent a pipe bomb by one of the guys he pissed off.
> 
> 
> 
> Just sat here and read the whole thing. All I have to say is "wow...that ending hits you right in the feels."
Click to expand...

Yeah.

The reporting is horrible and full of fluff, but the actual story itself is nuts!

Could be the plot of a movie, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You know what's worse, is the time and effort that goes into resolving the issue.
> 
> I was a victim of identity theft, and it wasn't the money or my credit rating that bugged me (as nothing got lost and all got resolved pretty quick) but the effort it took and the time...*sucks the life out of you*, especially when it's something involving more than just money.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how I feel, I'm attempting to sing my problems away.
Click to expand...

Music really is an awesome stress reliever.
I've been catching myself singing a ton of Christmas tunes lately.

I suppose I haven't gotten sick of them because I don't listen to the radio much or work in retail, so I've rarely heard them this year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any rap fans out there, Childish Gambino's new album is great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Troy and Abed in the moooooorn-ing!
Click to expand...

Best heterosexual lifemate pairing since JD and Turk.









Also, Childish Gambino is awesome. Donald Glover is a God.


----------



## Simca

Most head-fiers assume rap is nothing more than bloated bass (see lil b's wonton soup video) with ugly lyrics splayed across a 4 minute track.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I keep eyeing them as well. Don't feel bad...they probably will be a pretty good pair of headphones.


Honestly, if they sound even the slightest bit better than my AD700's I'll be pleased as punch! Expecting them to be near but not as good as my DT990s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just a heads up, pioneer has horrible customer service.....so do NOT break your headphones, or you will be SOL.


As an ASUS fan, I am used to this risk








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any rap fans out there, Childish Gambino's new album is great so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oooooooooooooh I NEED THAT Donald Glover is lyrically brilliant


----------



## phenom01

Cant wait to get em and set em up thanks again to Simca and OC for the detailed advice.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get em and set em up thanks again to Simca and OC for the detailed advice.


Nice choices







not what I'd grab myself but great taste regardless


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't know you were much of a rap fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How is it sounding on the LCD-2s? It feels silly that people on Head-fi once told me I'd never enjoy the bass on the HD650 for anything like EDM or rap. Tsk tsk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh.... with rap, the bass is only as good as the recording. For my old rap tunes converted from beta tapes from the DJ Screw and Swisha House days, the bass sounds bloated, directionless, and generally without purpose due to poor sampling, recording, and mastering. Some bass like from Timbaland or from Nas and Marley's Distant Relatives album is actually pretty well done.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Best heterosexual lifemate pairing since JD and Turk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Childish Gambino is awesome. Donald Glover is a God.


No love for Owen Wilson and Ben Stiller?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get em and set em up thanks again to Simica and OC for the detailed advice.


Very nice! If you have time, please let us know how you feel about them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> The reporting is horrible and full of fluff, but the actual story itself is nuts!
> 
> Could be the plot of a movie, lol.
> Music really is an awesome stress reliever.
> I've been catching myself singing a ton of Christmas tunes lately.
> 
> I suppose I haven't gotten sick of them because I don't listen to the radio much or work in retail, so I've rarely heard them this year.
> Best heterosexual lifemate pairing since JD and Turk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Childish Gambino is awesome. Donald Glover is a God.


Indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Most head-fiers assume rap is nothing more than bloated bass (see lil b's wonton soup video) with ugly lyrics splayed across a 4 minute track.


It's why I can even bring myself to click it's link anymore. It's second on my bookmark bar for some reason, still.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Honestly, if they sound even the slightest bit better than my AD700's I'll be pleased as punch! Expecting them to be near but not as good as my DT990s
> As an ASUS fan, I am used to this risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooooh I NEED THAT Donald Glover is lyrically brilliant


He is...especially on this album. Check out the song iv: sweatpants. Those references. Those dang references. Not his best work, but I'm in love with that song right now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, between juggling freebies and working on the terminology clarification article, I have been kicking around the idea of having a chat server of some sort, either IRC, TeamSpeak, or Ventrilo. I put up a post so if you are interested in it, please vote!


----------



## Simca

Not a rap/hip-hop fan anymore. I used to enjoy the genre until 2003ish. My tastes changed thereafter. I think Lil Wayne and similar "artists" are the death of hip-hop as we knew it.

I don't mind listening to rap/hip hop every now and again, but not something I'd listen to for enjoyment.

OC'ing noob. I have a chat room website of my own which I'm pretty sure I can't post on OCN. @nathris made it. It's very well made. Custom font colors, HD streaming via twitch, Themes for the layout, custom names with no log in necessary. Would definitely be fine with opening up the chat room we use to you guys.

Understand if you want a dedicated chat room/vent or w/e server though.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a rap/hip-hop fan anymore. I used to enjoy the genre until 2003ish. My tastes changed thereafter. I think Lil Wayne and similar "artists" are the death of hip-hop as we knew it.
> 
> I don't mind listening to rap/hip hop every now and again, but not something I'd listen to for enjoyment.


I'm not a huge rap fan, but I've been liking a lot of random rap like Watsky, Hopsin, Childish Gambino, Wax. etc.

And tons of love for Public Enemy









I have a very eclectic taste in music.

Also, Oc'ing Noob, make it Teamspeak!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a rap/hip-hop fan anymore. I used to enjoy the genre until 2003ish. My tastes changed thereafter. I think Lil Wayne and similar "artists" are the death of hip-hop as we knew it.
> 
> I don't mind listening to rap/hip hop every now and again, but not something I'd listen to for enjoyment.


I am honestly the same way, though there are some hip hop artists I bust out tracks for from time to time:

- Cage
- KRS-One
- Guru (RIP)
- Nas
- Rakim
- Jean Grae
- Immortal Technique
- Jedi Mind Tricks
- Talib Kwali
- Zero
- Trae
- Hawk (RIP)
- UGK (now only Bun B, RIP Pimp C)
- Afroman
- DMX
- Biggie
- 2Pac

There are a few others, but those are the ones I still really like.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OC'ing noob. I have a chat room website of my own which I'm pretty sure I can't post on OCN. @nathris
> made it. It's very well made. Custom font colors, HD streaming via twitch, Themes for the layout, custom names with no log in necessary. Would definitely be fine with opening up the chat room we use to you guys.
> 
> Understand if you want a dedicated chat room/vent or w/e server though.


That is a very generous offer Simca and one I may just take you up on. Need to talk to the mods first if so and figure out how we can get the join info out on the down low and see how that compares with being able to just post it on the front page. Thanks again! Can I PM you later about if that is the route that gets decided on or would you rather me just post here?


----------



## Simca

- Cage - Never Heard of Him
- KRS-One - Never really listened to him, but he's obviously one of the rap greats.
- Guru (RIP) - Never heard of him.
- Nas - One of my favorite rap artists
- Rakim - Never got into him.
- Jean Grae - Never heard of him.
- Immortal Technique - Never listened to him.
- Jedi Mind Tricks - Never got around to listening to him/them?
- Talib Kwali - Good artist, but never really got into him, but I respect his work.
- Zero - Never heard of him.
- Trae - Never heard of him.
- Hawk (RIP) - Never heard of him.
- UGK (now only Bun B, RIP Pimp C) - Never heard of him.
- Afroman - Never heard him.
- DMX - One of my favorite rap artists, but his more recent albums have been trash.
- Biggie - Obviously one of the greats. Has a lot of quality songs with some meh songs as well.
- 2Pac - I like him to a lesser extent than Biggie (significantly less actually) but respect him as a rap great.

I think Eminem is a great rap artist. Jay-Z is a rap great, although I want to hate him with everything I have for some reason. I really enjoyed listening to The Lox in the 90s. Styles and Jadakiss were hit and miss, but I enjoyed the good stuff they put out. I enjoyed the good stuff Dr. Dre put out. Method Man and Redman were great guys with good music. Busta Rhymes is a funny guy and rap great IMO, but some of his work is not exactly catchy all the time. I was extremely sad to hear Nicki Minaj ruin his lyrics recently. Of course snoop dog was a great artist. This guy more than any other turned his life around I felt.

Tons of other very good artists, but those jumped out to me off the top of my head.

Feel free to PM me, contact me on steam or w/e. It's just a web URL, nothing locked or password protected. It's open to everyone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

By the way, I am gonna be selling my HD600s with the cardas cable in a couple days. I am open to offers, but if someone is interested, I think I still need to make a full "for sale" thread before I can sell to anyone.

I just want to ask if anyone is interested on the headphone club before I put it up on the open market.


----------



## phillyd

Gambino forever.

You rap lovers need to stop by the Hip-Hop Heads thread in my sig









I auditioned the KRK Rokit 4's and 6's and the 6's blew me away. The sound is incredible. Hope that the A5+ will live up to their hype.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> - Cage - Never Heard of Him *Great Caucasian rapper that Eminem tried to beef with early on*
> - KRS-One - Never really listened to him, but he's obviously one of the rap greats. *Lots of people probably won't like his old school songs that I prefer as they were more NY underground style when he was still with BDP.*
> - Guru (RIP) - Never heard of him. *Guru is more commonly associated with Gang Starr when he was a duo with DJ Premier.*
> - Nas - One of my favorite rap artists *All hail Nasty Nas, God's Son! I love One Mic.*
> - Rakim - Never got into him. *If you have time, check out the music video for "Guess Who's Back" It is one of my favorite hip hop vidoes.*
> - Jean Grae - Never heard of him. *She is IMO the best female rapper, better than Lil Kim, Eve, and Missy E.*
> - Immortal Technique - Never listened to him. *He is a NY Hispanic rapper. His lyrics are violent and provocative, but also thought provoking.*
> - Jedi Mind Tricks - Never got around to listening to him/them?
> - Talib Kwali - Good artist, but never really got into him, but I respect his work. *I love his songs, hate his on stage performance. Just a complete lack of energy last time I saw him at Emo's in Austin.*
> - Zero - Never heard of him. *Him, Hawk, and Trae are all H-Town rappers. If you have time, listen to "Let Me Live" as it is a great song!*
> - Trae - Never heard of him. *Trae is a great rapper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - Hawk (RIP) - Never heard of him.
> - UGK (now only Bun B, RIP Pimp C) - Never heard of him. *You might know him from "Free Pimp C!" If not, try checking him out if you are interested.*
> - Afroman - Never heard him. *Really? I thought everyone would have heard "Because I Got High" as it was on the radios 24/7 back then.*
> - DMX - One of my favorite rap artists, but his more recent albums have been trash. *I only listened to his old school stuff. What really drew me to DMX was how passionate he was on stage. You couldn't help but get excited with him.*
> - Biggie - Obviously one of the greats. Has a lot of quality songs with some meh songs as well. *I have yet to find another rapper that could flow as flawlessly as Biggie still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> - 2Pac - I like him to a lesser extent than Biggie (significantly less actually) but respect him as a rap great. *2Pac was a better entertainer IMO while Biggie was a better lyricist.*
> 
> I think Eminem is a great rap artist. Jay-Z is a rap great, although I want to hate him with everything I have for some reason. I really enjoyed listening to The Lox in the 90s. Styles and Jadakiss were hit and miss, but I enjoyed the good stuff they put out. I enjoyed the good stuff Dr. Dre put out. Method Man and Redman were great guys with good music. Busta Rhymes is a funny guy and rap great IMO, but some of his work is not exactly catchy all the time. I was extremely sad to hear Nicki Minaj ruin his lyrics recently. Of course snoop dog was a great artist. This guy more than any other turned his life around I felt.
> 
> *Busta and Snoop are funny as hell, but IMO not lyrically spectacular. I do remember Jadakiss and Styles though. Lox was awesome too back in the day of Ruff Ryders. Eminem I like his flow, but I can't stand his voice. I cannot stand Dre and Jay-Z at all personally.*
> 
> Tons of other very good artists, but those jumped out to me off the top of my head.
> 
> *I feel the same.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me, contact me on steam or w/e. It's just a web URL, nothing locked or password protected. It's open to everyone.


Cool thanks! I'll shoot over a PM later on. Thanks again!


----------



## pez

Last time I almost posted in the Hip Hop thread, I ended up not.

There are a lot of people on these forums that speak out of their butt. Opinions are one thing, but there are so many people humanly incapable of debating a subject without resorting to trolling. God forbid I like a Razer product. Apparently for me to have luck with three of them is lying and being a fanboy. This is one of the few threads I can post in that doesn't have any of that. It happens sometimes, and when I does I usually call it out, but sometimes I have nothing nice to say. I don't normally post about something if I don't know about it, but if I am bringing it up; I do. I can't even go into the graphics card sections without seeing a thread derailed from fanboy wars so quickly. I posted a thread in there over a month ago and got no replies. Yet the person with 'ZOMG AMD SUCKZ BECAUSE NVIDIA ROOLZ' as a title has 10 pages worth of content. This forum is still infinitely better than Head-fi, but it was much better a couple years back.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Which camera and lens are you using? If you don't have a tripod, now is the time to get one if you plan on taking really good pictures.


D3200 it's my first dslr and i only got it yesterday, i know i want tripod but i'll prolly get it next month together with 35mm 1.8 af-s lens


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Last time I almost posted in the Hip Hop thread, I ended up not.
> 
> There are a lot of people on these forums that speak out of their butt. Opinions are one thing, but there are so many people humanly incapable of debating a subject without resorting to trolling. God forbid I like a Razer product. Apparently for me to have luck with three of them is lying and being a fanboy. This is one of the few threads I can post in that doesn't have any of that. It happens sometimes, and when I does I usually call it out, but sometimes I have nothing nice to say. I don't normally post about something if I don't know about it, but if I am bringing it up; I do. I can't even go into the graphics card sections without seeing a thread derailed from fanboy wars so quickly. I posted a thread in there over a month ago and got no replies. Yet the person with 'ZOMG AMD SUCKZ BECAUSE NVIDIA ROOLZ' as a title has 10 pages worth of content. This forum is still infinitely better than Head-fi, but it was much better a couple years back.


welcome to life.

Fans boys are EVERYWHERE. I recently bought a 1985 mazda RX7 that needs some repairs, but I got it because it was RWD, stick shift, super cheap, and for the most part it does run. So I went onto a forum. The name of the forum is RX7 club. One would think that if there is a forum dedicated to 1 specific kind of car that there would be no way that someone could call you a fan boy.....because you should all be a fan boy of the same thing. Right?

Wrong. People are so instinctively tribal, that they were calling me a 1985 fan boy. It turns out that people will literally sub divide you based on the iteration of the SAME CAR.

See pez. Humans are dumb. But thankfully we are audiophiles....so it is different.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> D3200 it's my first dslr and i only got it yesterday, i know i want tripod but i'll prolly get it next month together with 35mm 1.8 af-s lens


I also have a D3200 which I just got 2 weeks ago. Here's a few tips:

1. Always keep your ISO setting as low as possible. Once you get a tripod you should be able to leave it at 100 all the time.
2. For shooting indoors/low light situations, you generally want your f/stop to be turned all the way down.
3. Since you don't have a tripod yet, a good shutter speed to use is 1/60. Of course in low light settings that won't be nearly enough exposure time but it will help reduce the blur caused by your hands shaking.
4. Always shoot in manual mode. Auto is worthless.
5. Once you get that tripod, for indoor shots, a 1 second shutter speed works great. When you go outside to shoot, you will need to increase both your shutter speed and f/stop to get good pictures. Otherwise you get nothing but whiteness. During the day at least. Night time shooting follows the same rules as indoor shooting for the most part.

You should consider getting a 50mm lens instead of the 35mm one. It's more flexible. I'm going to be picking up this one in a few weeks: http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-50mm-NIKKOR-Digital-Cameras/dp/B004Y1AYAC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387006314&sr=8-1&keywords=nikon+50mm.


----------



## jellybeans69

#1 - that i already know that iso should be kept as low as possible to avoid noise

As far as others go - thanks, and yeah i'm still deciding 35 vs 55mm 1.8 , 50mm is actually cheaper (both af-s). And still reading up on all that anyway


----------



## zyezye

need help deciding which to get

denon ah-d600 or 2013 beats pro.

my store is having a flash sale and because of that, the cost has been adjusted as well. so right now they are both fairly affordable for me atm, with only a 50 dollar difference between the 2. i've auditioned both of them plenty of times and I still can't make up my mind.

they will be replacing my home/pc cans which are the shure srh750s(poor build quality, multiple cracks on both arms) and sony xb500s(needs a jack repair), both very different sounding headphones.

also my current mobile set up : cowon j3 and turbine copper pros. I doubt the two candidates would replace my on the go set but maybe on long flights they will


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyezye*
> 
> need help deciding which to get
> 
> denon ah-d600 or 2013 beats pro.
> 
> my store is having a flash sale and because of that, the cost has been adjusted as well. so right now they are both fairly affordable for me atm, with only a 50 dollar difference between the 2. i've auditioned both of them plenty of times and I still can't make up my mind.
> 
> they will be replacing my home/pc cans which are the shure srh750s(poor build quality, multiple cracks on both arms) and sony xb500s(needs a jack repair), both very different sounding headphones.
> 
> also my current mobile set up : cowon j3 and turbine copper pros. I doubt the two candidates would replace my on the go set but maybe on long flights they will


If it must be between those two, the Denons are the obvious choice. Beats are never the right choice. Not under any circumstances.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> welcome to life.
> 
> Fans boys are EVERYWHERE. I recently bought a 1985 mazda RX7 that needs some repairs, but I got it because it was RWD, stick shift, super cheap, and for the most part it does run. So I went onto a forum. The name of the forum is RX7 club. One would think that if there is a forum dedicated to 1 specific kind of car that there would be no way that someone could call you a fan boy.....because you should all be a fan boy of the same thing. Right?
> 
> Wrong. People are so instinctively tribal, that they were calling me a 1985 fan boy. It turns out that people will literally sub divide you based on the iteration of the SAME CAR.
> 
> See pez. Humans are dumb. But thankfully we are audiophiles....so it is different.


Indeed







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyezye*
> 
> need help deciding which to get
> 
> denon ah-d600 or 2013 beats pro.
> 
> my store is having a flash sale and because of that, the cost has been adjusted as well. so right now they are both fairly affordable for me atm, with only a 50 dollar difference between the 2. i've auditioned both of them plenty of times and I still can't make up my mind.
> 
> they will be replacing my home/pc cans which are the shure srh750s(poor build quality, multiple cracks on both arms) and sony xb500s(needs a jack repair), both very different sounding headphones.
> 
> also my current mobile set up : cowon j3 and turbine copper pros. I doubt the two candidates would replace my on the go set but maybe on long flights they will


Get the beat pros and sell them for profit. They seem to have a decent resale value on ebay. Then turn around and get something like the Denon D5Ks


----------



## zyezye

^^Why didn't I think of that. lol buy out the limited editions and sell on ebay a week later

i think i might go with the denons. because they're the ones that had a bigger adjustment compared to the pros. its just that before, when monster and beats were still together there was never any margin in their product. but now, its just stupid. the margin is any where from 25-50% and because of that, the temptation of sin is there and this flash sale isn't helping me think straight lol I think i was just impressed by the over all aluminum construction.

only thing that bugs me is that the denons seemed.... flimsy in a way. for the premium tag, i wasn't expecting to see how much of it was constructed out of plastic. the head-fi guys were right about the MSRP being way to high for what you get.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zyezye*
> 
> ^^Why didn't I think of that. lol buy out the limited editions and sell on ebay a week later
> 
> i think i might go with the denons. because they're the ones that had a bigger adjustment compared to the pros. its just that before, when monster and beats were still together there was never any margin in their product. but now, its just stupid. the margin is any where from 25-50% and because of that, the temptation of sin is there and this flash sale isn't helping me think straight lol I think i was just impressed by the over all aluminum construction.
> 
> only thing that bugs me is that the denons seemed.... flimsy in a way. for the premium tag, i wasn't expecting to see how much of it was constructed out of plastic. the head-fi guys were right about the MSRP being way to high for what you get.


The Sennheiser HD 600 and 650 cost $400 and $500 respectively and they are constructed entirely out of plastic..............


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Last time I almost posted in the Hip Hop thread, I ended up not.
> 
> There are a lot of people on these forums that speak out of their butt. Opinions are one thing, but there are so many people humanly incapable of debating a subject without resorting to trolling. God forbid I like a Razer product. Apparently for me to have luck with three of them is lying and being a fanboy. This is one of the few threads I can post in that doesn't have any of that. It happens sometimes, and when I does I usually call it out, but sometimes I have nothing nice to say. I don't normally post about something if I don't know about it, but if I am bringing it up; I do. I can't even go into the graphics card sections without seeing a thread derailed from fanboy wars so quickly. I posted a thread in there over a month ago and got no replies. Yet the person with 'ZOMG AMD SUCKZ BECAUSE NVIDIA ROOLZ' as a title has 10 pages worth of content. This forum is still infinitely better than Head-fi, but it was much better a couple years back.
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to life.
> 
> Fans boys are EVERYWHERE. I recently bought a 1985 mazda RX7 that needs some repairs, but I got it because it was RWD, stick shift, super cheap, and for the most part it does run. So I went onto a forum. The name of the forum is RX7 club. One would think that if there is a forum dedicated to 1 specific kind of car that there would be no way that someone could call you a fan boy.....because you should all be a fan boy of the same thing. Right?
> 
> Wrong. People are so instinctively tribal, that they were calling me a 1985 fan boy. It turns out that people will literally sub divide you based on the iteration of the SAME CAR.
> 
> See pez. Humans are dumb. But thankfully we are audiophiles....so it is different.
Click to expand...

StOopid 1985 faNboi!!!

WHy would you buy such a pleb car.

GOML

...









But yeah, people are dumb. I get along with pretty much everyone, but there aren't that many people that I actually like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> StOopid 1985 faNboi!!!
> 
> WHy would you buy such a pleb car.
> 
> GOML
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, people are dumb. I get along with pretty much everyone, but there aren't that many people that I actually like.


Cough....to turn it into a ferrari 250 gto with some work....and hopes...........and fairy dust................................................................................................I am never getting my ferrari


----------



## Simca

85 pleb. Couldn't afford a 95.

I love my 35mm lens. Best one I have. Don't get a 50mm from another frame. It's more like a 75mm and useless ftmp also make sure you get an auto focus lens. So important.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

'Pleb' hahaha I love that word


----------



## biatchi

35mm lenses works great indoors, 50mm is generally too long inside but they work well as short telephotos for portraits. Aperture priority is what you want for the majority of situations. Manual focus lenses are no trouble to use but using manual focus on autofocus lenses is workable but not ideal. AF is convenient but can struggle in low light and sometimes be a little inaccurate depending on the situation.


----------



## Noskcaj

What would be the best pc headphones i can get for under $100 in australia? Must have a mic, since i play a lot of dota2 and shooters.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noskcaj*
> 
> What would be the best pc headphones i can get for under $100 in australia? Must have a mic, since i play a lot of dota2 and shooters.


I had the siberia v2 to review - might be worth checking that out?

Here's my review:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Just scooped up some LCD-2.2s at a silly price. Going to give them a fair evaluation against my Omegas when they come in. I hope they impress me more than they did outside of my own setup.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Price? Can't leave us hanging lol


----------



## friend'scatdied

Even considerably less than what I valued them at (~$600).


----------



## bg92

It's me again. I still have not replaced my denon ah-c710 which died a while ago.
I'm looking for IEM's that have a fairly good bass.
I'm only going to be using these while traveling so I also want decent isolation and comfort as some of my travels are pretty long.
My budget is £100($150).
So far I found these to be a pretty good option Sony xba-h1
Any recommendations?


----------



## Tman5293

I love this camera!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> It's me again. I still have not replaced my denon ah-c710 which died a while ago.
> I'm looking for IEM's that have a fairly good bass.
> I'm only going to be using these while traveling so I also want decent isolation and comfort as some of my travels are pretty long.
> My budget is £100($150).
> So far I found these to be a pretty good option Sony xba-h1
> Any recommendations?


The Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 were really good on bass if you can still find them. I would shoot Totally Dubbed a PM though as he is our resident IEM specialist.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The Ultimate Ears Triple.Fi 10 were really good on bass if you can still find them. I would shoot Totally Dubbed a PM though as he is our resident IEM specialist.


I found them but these are at least £60 over my budget


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I found them but these are at least £60 over my budget


Wow... I got mine for $150 USD new. Send TD a PM, he may have some better, newer, and cheaper suggestions.


----------



## bg92

I talked to him before about this but that was a few months ago. I even met him and tried a few different IEM's but I didn't really like any of them except for pfe 232 which are way out of my budget. Hopefully he will have some new suggestions this time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In case you guys missed it, we currently have an active poll running at the top of the thread page. I am trying to see if there is enough interest to setup some sort of chatroom or server for our club. When you have a few seconds free, please vote in the poll and let me know!


----------



## pez

I like my TF10s to the point I haven't felt the need to upgrade them for years now. If they fit you comfortably, they are well worth the usual finding price ($90-150).

Say OC'ing, did you sell your TF10s finally?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I like my TF10s to the point I haven't felt the need to upgrade them for years now. If they fit you comfortably, they are well worth the usual finding price ($90-150).
> 
> Say OC'ing, did you sell your TF10s finally?


I actually gave it to my sister who recently may or may not have lost it.


----------



## pez

Aw :\. This may be me being crass, but every time I remember you giving a family member something audio related, they seem very inappreciable about it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Aw :\. This may be me being crass, but every time I remember you giving a family member something audio related, they seem very inappreciable about it.


I have a family where half of them wouldn't know good sound if it slapped them and the other half firmly believes that iPods are the best DAP's and their stock buds are more than good enough.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a family where half of them wouldn't know good sound if it slapped them and the other half firmly believes that iPods are the best DAP's and their stock buds are more than good enough.


Slap some sense into them! I have to admit the new earbuds from apple are quite a bit more comfortable and better than the older ones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Aw :\. This may be me being crass, but every time I remember you giving a family member something audio related, they seem very inappreciable about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a family where half of them wouldn't know good sound if it slapped them and the other half firmly believes that iPods are the best DAP's and their stock buds are more than good enough.
Click to expand...

And then there is my family, who on one end (mom / step-dad) uses fake-beats and stock mac speakers... and think they sound better than my 650s + amp/dac. And on the other is my dad with Genelec 8250As and a really expensive Bose set-up from the late 90s.... At least one person has decent taste


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Slap some sense into them! I have to admit the new earbuds from apple are quite a bit more comfortable and better than the older ones.


It's not always easy. My dad fights me tooth and nail with things I know about...constantly. It's not even that I argue it. It's that no one can simply be bothered to teach him something. And if they do, he repeats it as a gospel as if he taught/learned it himself. This goes full circle with my earlier post. It's the main reason I have an extremely small, yet close circle of friends. I have very little tolerance for ignorance and find myself easily annoyed at the people who spew it. Maybe it's why I like headphones so much







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder who voted no in the poll


----------



## pez

Haha I actually voted yes. I get along with nearly all of you. Though, vocally, if I had to put someone in their place, I will.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's not always easy. My dad fights me tooth and nail with things I know about...constantly. It's not even that I argue it. It's that no one can simply be bothered to teach him something. And if they do, he repeats it as a gospel as if he taught/learned it himself. This goes full circle with my earlier post. It's the main reason I have an extremely small, yet close circle of friends. I have very little tolerance for ignorance and find myself easily annoyed at the people who spew it. Maybe it's why I like headphones so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My dad has finally realized that when it comes to computer or tech in general, my opinion is law.







It's taken quite a few years of him thinking he knew better, but he always comes to me now.


----------



## pez

My dad has finally realized between my brother and I, that we have the technological upperhand. My brother has a Hardware-based Computer degree and I have a Comp. Sci. degree...plus all of the knowledge the early days of OCN taught me. There's just some things that are still in progress, I guess.


----------



## Crowe98

So i was about this close to pulling the pin and buying the 518's today. The reason i didn't, is because i would have to buy a clip on mic, a sound card and a DAC. This would all cost far more than what i've been otherwise looking at, Audio-Technica's ATH AG1's.


Spoiler: Link



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25384&zenid=e502e5c616d19672ce532708f4129896


----------



## pez

How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.


Better yet get a second-hand Xonar DS/DX for like $30-40.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Better yet get a second-hand Xonar DS/DX for like $30-40.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.


The 518's are $200, (Well, $195) from my local store. So with an $80 DAC, and a $10 clip on mic that is almost $300. I could get all that in one package, for $280.


----------



## jameyscott

But, but, but... http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-518-Headphones-Black/dp/B0042A68R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387098059&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd518

heck, I'd still rather buy a pair of HD555's and do the foam mod. Simple, easy and get some cheap 595s out of it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Just scooped up some LCD-2.2s at a silly price. Going to give them a fair evaluation against my Omegas when they come in. I hope they impress me more than they did outside of my own setup.


Lol, you and I are on the same wavelength.

Long story, but I can essentially swap in and out of any headphone I want that this particular has in inventory.

I traded in those abysmal HD800s for the LCD2 as well.

Comparing it to the omega is gonna be hard. It is almost an oranges to apples comparison because you will have to use completely different amps.

I think the best and worst things about these headphones is that they are soooooo close to being truly great headphones. I would have liked just a tiny bit more bass (OCnoob forgive me) and I would have liked the vocals to be a bit more forward.

It is just falls ever so slightly short of being what these drivers are capable of. ( I have heard a pair of DIY headphones with the LCD2 driver that was darn near perfect).

Oh, and like with all planar magnetic headphones, if you wanna play a old recording from say deep purple....you are SOL.


----------



## phillyd

Getting the itch to upgrade. Any ideas on how to do a cheap recabling for my DT770's?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Getting the itch to upgrade. Any ideas on how to do a cheap recabling for my DT770's?


Either get new headphones or a new amp. Do not waste money on a recable until you have headphones that have a detachable cable.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Either get new headphones or a new amp. Do not waste money on a recable until you have headphones that have a detachable cable.


I want to recable for looks. Sleeving, gold plated connector. And 1m instead of 2. Not quality. If there is a difference in sound quality due to cables, I'm nowhere near audiophile enough to know the difference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, you and I are on the same wavelength.
> 
> Long story, but I can essentially swap in and out of any headphone I want that this particular has in inventory.
> 
> I traded in those abysmal HD800s for the LCD2 as well.
> 
> Comparing it to the omega is gonna be hard. It is almost an oranges to apples comparison because you will have to use completely different amps.
> 
> I think the best and worst things about these headphones is that they are soooooo close to being truly great headphones. I would have liked just a tiny bit more bass (OCnoob forgive me) and I would have liked the vocals to be a bit more forward.
> 
> It is just falls ever so slightly short of being what these drivers are capable of. ( I have heard a pair of DIY headphones with the LCD2 driver that was darn near perfect).
> 
> Oh, and like with all planar magnetic headphones, if you wanna play a old recording from say deep purple....you are SOL.


It's fine. I still love my LCD-2's just as much.







If I ever do feel the need to upgrade, what do you believe has better bass than the LCD-2's without losing out on the smoothness and fullness of the midrange and has rolled off trebles?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I actually voted yes. I get along with nearly all of you. Though, vocally, if I had to put someone in their place, I will.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's not always easy. My dad fights me tooth and nail with things I know about...constantly. It's not even that I argue it. It's that no one can simply be bothered to teach him something. And if they do, he repeats it as a gospel as if he taught/learned it himself. This goes full circle with my earlier post. It's the main reason I have an extremely small, yet close circle of friends. I have very little tolerance for ignorance and find myself easily annoyed at the people who spew it. Maybe it's why I like headphones so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> My dad has finally realized that when it comes to computer or tech in general, my opinion is law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's taken quite a few years of him thinking he knew better, but he always comes to me now.
Click to expand...

Yeah, my dad is infuriating to deal with sometimes.
I know it's horrible, but his attitude just grates on me so much now that I don't really visit him or talk to him that much.
He is the same way--if I tell him I disagree on something or if I correct him, he becomes super angry and tells me I have no idea what I'm talking about. Our whole family is stubborn, me included, but damn that is simply infuriating. He's irascible.

And he still trusts the people in stores like Staples and Future shop more than me with tech.
Not to say there aren't some that know their stuff, but 90% of them have no clue but like to pretend they do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> But, but, but... http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-518-Headphones-Black/dp/B0042A68R8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387098059&sr=8-1&keywords=sennheiser+hd518
> 
> heck, I'd still rather buy a pair of HD555's and do the foam mod. Simple, easy and get some cheap 595s out of it.


I was about to say that $200 for HD518's is an absolute rip, but jameyscott beat me to it.

Do not pay $200 for them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's fine. I still love my LCD-2's just as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever do feel the need to upgrade, what do you believe has better bass than the LCD-2's without losing out on the smoothness and fullness of the midrange and has rolled off trebles?


Ughhhhh that is a difficult one.

I am not going to say the LCD3 because the bass improves in quality slightly, it does not increase the amount of bass.

The HE60s might be an option. I think the resolve a lot better and they have more bass impact. In all honesty though, I all honesty thought, I have only heard them on the BHSE, sooooooo yeah. That might not be a very fair comparison for me to make, but that is the best thing that I know of that would be a clear upgrade.

There are a few new planar magnetic headphones that recently hit the market that I haven't heard yet, so they could possibly out perform the LCD2 as well.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> Yeah, my dad is infuriating to deal with sometimes.
> I know it's horrible, but his attitude just grates on me so much now that I don't really visit him or talk to him that much.
> He is the same way--if I tell him I disagree on something or if I correct him, he becomes super angry and tells me I have no idea what I'm talking about. Our whole family is stubborn, me included, but damn that is simply infuriating. He's irascible.
> 
> And he still trusts the people in stores like Staples and Future shop more than me with tech.
> Not to say there aren't some that know their stuff, but 90% of them have no clue but like to pretend they do.
> I was about to say that $200 for HD518's is an absolute rip, but jameyscott beat me to it.
> 
> Do not pay $200 for them.


Welcome to Australia.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ughhhhh that is a difficult one.
> 
> I am not going to say the LCD3 because the bass improves in quality slightly, it does not increase the amount of bass.
> 
> The HE60s might be an option. I think the resolve a lot better and they have more bass impact. In all honesty though, I all honesty thought, I have only heard them on the BHSE, sooooooo yeah. That might not be a very fair comparison for me to make, but that is the best thing that I know of that would be a clear upgrade.
> 
> There are a few new planar magnetic headphones that recently hit the market that I haven't heard yet, so they could possibly out perform the LCD2 as well.


Alright, thanks for the HE60 recommendation. Currently I am really happy with my LCD-2, but in the future who knows?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Welcome to Australia.


Bah you dang Australians and your extreme price increases.







I'd still try to find a used pair of 555s and do the foam mod on them versus 518s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> The 518's are $200, (Well, $195) from my local store. So with an $80 DAC, and a $10 clip on mic that is almost $300. I could get all that in one package, for $280.


Yeah, I agree with the others...buy secondhand. Peruse here or Head-fi for someone willing to sell/ship headphones to you. Even with international shipping, you'll still probably come out on top. Do you have an idea of how much shipping from the US to AUS is? I'm curious to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> 
> Yeah, my dad is infuriating to deal with sometimes.
> I know it's horrible, but his attitude just grates on me so much now that I don't really visit him or talk to him that much.
> He is the same way--if I tell him I disagree on something or if I correct him, he becomes super angry and tells me I have no idea what I'm talking about. Our whole family is stubborn, me included, but damn that is simply infuriating. He's irascible.
> 
> And he still trusts the people in stores like Staples and Future shop more than me with tech.
> Not to say there aren't some that know their stuff, but 90% of them have no clue but like to pretend they do.
> I was about to say that $200 for HD518's is an absolute rip, but jameyscott beat me to it.
> 
> Do not pay $200 for them.


You know it







. If you guys thought Simca was bad...







.

Do any of you play BF3? And if so, did you play BC2? I'm quite ticked that 'prone' is back, and as bad as BC2 could be at times, BF3 seems awfully worse. I only played for about 30 minutes, but the gameplay mechanics feel so much worse in comparison. A step back, have you.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with the others...buy secondhand. Peruse here or Head-fi for someone willing to sell/ship headphones to you. Even with international shipping, you'll still probably come out on top. Do you have an idea of how much shipping from the US to AUS is? I'm curious to know.
> You know it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you guys thought Simca was bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Do any of you play BF3? And if so, did you play BC2? I'm quite ticked that 'prone' is back, and as bad as BC2 could be at times, BF3 seems awfully worse. I only played for about 30 minutes, but the gameplay mechanics feel so much worse in comparison. A step back, have you.


I play bf3 om occasion. Much better than bf4 in its current state


----------



## pez

I don't have BF4, yet. Broke people problems. I got BF3 very recently through that Humble Origin Bundle and just played it earlier. It just feels strange, I guess. I won't officially knock it until I put 10 or so hours into it. I don't feel the desire to buy BF4 so far, though.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Besides the bugs, it's a great game, feels like a perfect advancement of what could have been better in 3. That being said if you don't like the core experience of 3 you won't like 4.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Better yet get a second-hand Xonar DS/DX for like $30-40.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much are the 518s? There's a TiHD in the F'S section for 80 bucks, and a clip on mic is $10-30.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 518's are $200, (Well, $195) from my local store. So with an $80 DAC, and a $10 clip on mic that is almost $300. I could get all that in one package, for $280.
Click to expand...

Where do you live? They are much cheaper in the stats, HECK I got my 555's for $120 IN SOUTH AFRICA!

Also headsets tend to suck for audio quality, even if they are modded from a 'good' set of headphones.

Why not just buy from Amazon/Newegg/etc.? It will be much cheaper.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, you and I are on the same wavelength.
> 
> Long story, but I can essentially swap in and out of any headphone I want that this particular has in inventory.
> 
> I traded in those abysmal HD800s for the LCD2 as well.
> 
> Comparing it to the omega is gonna be hard. It is almost an oranges to apples comparison because you will have to use completely different amps.


I might borrow a linear TRS amplifier just to compare. I don't think the headphone-output of my setup is linear (I think there's a bass boost going on, but I'm not sure), but the DAC output is fine. The SRM-323S is a very linear design too, so with something like an O2 maybe I'll be okay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ughhhhh that is a difficult one.
> 
> I am not going to say the LCD3 because the bass improves in quality slightly, it does not increase the amount of bass.
> 
> The HE60s might be an option. I think the resolve a lot better and they have more bass impact. In all honesty though, I all honesty thought, I have only heard them on the BHSE, sooooooo yeah. That might not be a very fair comparison for me to make, but that is the best thing that I know of that would be a clear upgrade.
> 
> There are a few new planar magnetic headphones that recently hit the market that I haven't heard yet, so they could possibly out perform the LCD2 as well.


HE60? The HE60 are pretty lightweight down below even with strong amplification, although they have nice midbass punch. The only electrostatics I'd describe as even close to bassy would be the SR-007s with a lot of voltage running through them. Oh, and then there's the whole thing about the HE60 being pretty much unavailable now...

Maybe you mean the HE-6?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where do you live? They are much cheaper in the stats, HECK I got my 555's for $120 IN SOUTH AFRICA!
> 
> Also headsets tend to suck for audio quality, even if they are modded from a 'good' set of headphones.
> 
> Why not just buy from Amazon/Newegg/etc.? It will be much cheaper.


He said AUS







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey did we ever figure out a chat group or anything?

Also, finally got the chance to try out the FA Consonance IEM's.

Sound is very nice, but I've become so used to headphones that I'm really missing the sound stage and space .
Still, they do sound very nice, good bass presence without being boomy or overpowering.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I might borrow a linear TRS amplifier just to compare. I don't think the headphone-output of my setup is linear (I think there's a bass boost going on, but I'm not sure), but the DAC output is fine. The SRM-323S is a very linear design too, so with something like an O2 maybe I'll be okay.
> [...]


If there's a bass boost or some other frequency response deviation, that doesn't make something not linear. (Nothing in the real world's perfectly linear even in the normal range of operation; I mean beyond the usual.) Do you mean linear, flat FR, or both?

Also, for just a ballpark frequency response test to see if there's bass boost or not, you can just run a loopback test in RMAA or similar. Take the audio system's output and measure it back with some line input on the computer. Doesn't need to be high quality.

Actually, you could just generate tones at different frequencies in say Audacity, play them back one by one, and measure the levels with a multimeter (so long as it can handle the frequencies you're testing). For example, if using tones at an equivalent level and volume setting and the one at 1 kHz is 1V while the one at 40 Hz is 1.3V, that's definitely a bass boost (2.3 dB difference).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey did we ever figure out a chat group or anything?
> 
> Also, finally got the chance to try out the FA Consonance IEM's.
> 
> Sound is very nice, but I've become so used to headphones that I'm really missing the sound stage and space .
> Still, they do sound very nice, good bass presence without being boomy or overpowering.


I am still figuring out costs and what not. I also need to approach the staff about possibly using Simca's chat room. I've been busy though this week and today is football.







Sorry guys. Will get on it when I can. I promise!


----------



## Alex132

For Crowe98;


Spoiler: Headphones



HD 518 $135

HD 518 $139

HD558 $160

HD 558 $180

HD 558 $185

HD 598 $179

HD 650 $335





Spoiler: SoundCard / dac amps



Xonar DX $85

FiiO E17 $116

Topping D2 $130

PS: I would kinda avoid the Xonar because of driver issues....


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> For Crowe98;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> HD 518 $135
> 
> HD 518 $139
> 
> HD558 $160
> 
> HD 558 $180
> 
> HD 558 $185
> 
> HD 598 $179
> 
> HD 650 $335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SoundCard / dac amps
> 
> 
> 
> Xonar DX $85
> 
> FiiO E17 $116
> 
> Topping D2 $130
> 
> PS: I would kinda avoid the Xonar because of driver issues....


Just use the Unified Xonar Drivers. I haven't had a single complaint with them.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey did we ever figure out a chat group or anything?
> 
> Also, finally got the chance to try out the FA Consonance IEM's.
> 
> Sound is very nice, but I've become so used to headphones that I'm really missing the sound stage and space .
> Still, they do sound very nice, good bass presence without being boomy or overpowering.
> 
> 
> 
> I am still figuring out costs and what not. I also need to approach the staff about possibly using Simca's chat room. I've been busy though this week and today is football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys. Will get on it when I can. I promise!
Click to expand...

Hey, no worries!
I was just curious








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> For Crowe98;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> HD 518 $135
> 
> HD 518 $139
> 
> HD558 $160
> 
> HD 558 $180
> 
> HD 558 $185
> 
> HD 598 $179
> 
> HD 650 $335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SoundCard / dac amps
> 
> 
> 
> Xonar DX $85
> 
> FiiO E17 $116
> 
> Topping D2 $130
> 
> PS: I would kinda avoid the Xonar because of driver issues....


Driver issues?
I haven't had any driver issues with my Xonar, it's been a breeze.
But I may have just been lucky. I thought Creative had more issues with drivers.

Not saying you're wrong, I'm just surprised, I didn't know Xonar cards often had driver issues.


----------



## Alex132

I have been through dozens of drivers, and still get the "power not connected" screen despite the card working flawlessly otherwise:


----------



## pez

Internal power? Like the card isn't getting enough power from the PCI/PCI-e slot? Or the card requires a power source outside of the PCI/PCI-e slot?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, no worries!
> I was just curious


Basically, there are a ton of things to work out:

- Chat rules and guidelines
- Moderation guidelines and regulation
- Voice or text?
- Can it be tied to OCN?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Internal power? Like the card isn't getting enough power from the PCI/PCI-e slot? Or the card requires a power source outside of the PCI/PCI-e slot?


It gets power from an external floppy connector. When there is no power - there is no sound.
Ergo for the sound to be working there must be power? So why is the sound working perfectly fine, the connector solid in place but it won't let me open the Xonar control panel to change settings because it 'thinks' there is no power!


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Sexy!

*wonders if @Tman5293 would have been upset if he had etched his OCN handle on the front*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It gets power from an external floppy connector. When there is no power - there is no sound.
> Ergo for the sound to be working there must be power? So why is the sound working perfectly fine, the connector solid in place but it won't let me open the Xonar control panel to change settings because it 'thinks' there is no power!


Have you officially ruled out the motherboard connector is good? Or possibly the sound card cable/hardware is bad? That's strange it requires external power outside the slot. That would annoy me to no end.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder who voted no in the poll


I voted yes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Just use the Unified Xonar Drivers. I haven't had a single complaint with them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have been through dozens of drivers, and still get the "power not connected" screen despite the card working flawlessly otherwise:


SO MANY problems with Asus and drivers - looking forward to personally moving to a receiver
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Even considerably less than what I valued them at (~$600).


Very nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> It's me again. I still have not replaced my denon ah-c710 which died a while ago.
> I'm looking for IEM's that have a fairly good bass.
> I'm only going to be using these while traveling so I also want decent isolation and comfort as some of my travels are pretty long.
> My budget is £100($150).
> So far I found these to be a pretty good option Sony xba-h1
> Any recommendations?


As said when we met bro - getting that denon sound, from what I remember is what you wanted, is near impossible from another set.
Only ones I can really suggest would be the TF10 (over budget for us in the EU)
and the Monster Turbine Pro Gold (again over budget in the EU)

other than that...you COULD look into the Sony EX range - like the EX600's (in budget) or the EX1000 (over budget)

I have yet to hear any earphone that provide the same "timber bass sound" that the denon old earphone range used to provide to me.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sexy!
> 
> *wonders if @Tman5293 would have been upset if he had etched his OCN handle on the front*


Tman5293 would not have bought it if you did.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I mean who here us actually a noob at OC'ing







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I mean who here us actually a noob at OC'ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Believe it or not, I've had advice rejected before for being an OC'ing Noob.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It gets power from an external floppy connector. When there is no power - there is no sound.
> Ergo for the sound to be working there must be power? So why is the sound working perfectly fine, the connector solid in place but it won't let me open the Xonar control panel to change settings because it 'thinks' there is no power!
> 
> 
> 
> Have you officially ruled out the motherboard connector is good? Or possibly the sound card cable/hardware is bad? That's strange it requires external power outside the slot. That would annoy me to no end.
Click to expand...

Tried with multiple floppy power adapters from molex, and multiple molex cables, and different slots.

I've just come to accept it ._.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Believe it or not, I've had advice rejected before for being an OC'ing Noob.


I wouldn't take advice from an OC'ing Noob.

That said, I don't consider myself an overclocker. I just take numbers someone else has already done with the same hardware and plug and play.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Believe it or not, I've had advice rejected before for being an OC'ing Noob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't take advice from an OC'ing Noob.
> 
> That said, I don't consider myself an overclocker. I just take numbers someone else has already done with the same hardware and plug and play.
Click to expand...

SB/IB/HW/etc. are easy tho, the maximum your multi can go is generally the max you can get on any normal voltage.

But yeah, with regards to VRM freq. PLL voltage and stuff, I just take other people's advice, but when it comes to RAM and GPU overclocking I just do it on my own - it's easy enough.


----------



## pez

That's how I've become as well. I grew tired of trying to eek every single bit of juice out of my builds. I just want to enjoy them now. I want to play games, browse the web, and just use my system. Needless to say, I'm expecting to recant that statement soon







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's how I've become as well. I grew tired of trying to eek every single bit of juice out of my builds. I just want to enjoy them now. I want to play games, browse the web, and just use my system. Needless to say, I'm expecting to recant that statement soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, it's not worth the hassle trying to get 24/7 stable on 5.2Ghz (I know I can... but it will take a LONG time), so I am just sitting on 4.5Ghz now









Even though I am hating how slow my CPU is in Ableton


----------



## Simca

I'm extremely happy I can get a 4.5Ghz OC on this CPU. Coming from a 955 that wouldn't go over 3.8 and wasn't really stable at 3.8 either (3.6 stable) I'm really pleased. I don't really have any desire to go higher..but if my next PCU goes to 5, awesome.

I managed to OC my GPU once with AFterburner I think, but it was a pain and ultimately I didn't see any real performance gains other than it getting louder because of the fan, so I never got into OC'ing my GPU. If someone wants to teach me how to OC my 670FTW though, feel free to contact me on Steam.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm extremely happy I can get a 4.5Ghz OC on this CPU. Coming from a 955 that wouldn't go over 3.8 and wasn't really stable at 3.8 either (3.6 stable) I'm really pleased. I don't really have any desire to go higher..but if my next PCU goes to 5, awesome.


My 965 died from being UNDERvolted and only 200mhz overclock...









But yeah, I cannot wait for X99 and DDR4. I am gonna be all over that


----------



## jameyscott

I want that magical 5.0. And then I still won't be happy.







Currently stable at 4.7 which is above average for Haswell, so I'm pretty happy with it, but I'd love to see that 5.0.


----------



## Simca

I didn't even try to oc over 4.5. 4.5 was the magical number I wanted and I got it and have my system a 1.24v so I'm A-OK with that.

I'll upgrade when skylake comes out with DDr4.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, it's not worth the hassle trying to get 24/7 stable on 5.2Ghz (I know I can... but it will take a LONG time), so I am just sitting on 4.5Ghz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am hating how slow my CPU is in Ableton


Hmmm, wouldn't an i7 have been better for your situation? I mean, I understand why people get i5's over i7's, but I just didn't know.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, it's not worth the hassle trying to get 24/7 stable on 5.2Ghz (I know I can... but it will take a LONG time), so I am just sitting on 4.5Ghz now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I am hating how slow my CPU is in Ableton
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, wouldn't an i7 have been better for your situation? I mean, I understand why people get i5's over i7's, but I just didn't know.
Click to expand...

I got my i5 when SB got released, at that time I was tight on money and couldn't pay the extra $150 for an i7 2600k.

Plus I plan on getting an 6/8 core with x99 and DDR3/4 next.... one can dream though


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys, I know we're on OCN, but can we move the OC'ing discussion to the relevant threads?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I got my i5 when SB got released, at that time I was tight on money and couldn't pay the extra $150 for an i7 2600k.
> 
> Plus I plan on getting an 6/8 core with x99 and DDR3/4 next.... one can dream though


Understood







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys, I know we're on OCN, but can we move the OC'ing discussion to the relevant threads?


To be fair, Ableton is more than audio related...so was the sound cards. Why would we create a dead end thread to have a 5-10 post conversation?


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for a nice (I'd prefer thick or flat) and maybe sleeved auxiliary cable for under $10?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for a nice (I'd prefer thick or flat) and maybe sleeved auxiliary cable for under $10?


Length?


----------



## Simca

9 inches...oh wait.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This is 3.5mm to 3.5mm sleeved and comes in 2.5 or 8 ft.

http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W7SGQM/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387157169&sr=1-9&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo


----------



## pez

That gold sleeving must improve the conductivity of the audio signal. Further proving it's a far superior cable then everything to come before it







.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 9 inches...oh wait.






Not enough facepalm in the world.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a rap/hip-hop fan anymore. I used to enjoy the genre until 2003ish. My tastes changed thereafter. I think Lil Wayne and similar "artists" are the death of hip-hop as we knew it.
> 
> I don't mind listening to rap/hip hop every now and again, but not something I'd listen to for enjoyment.
> 
> OC'ing noob. I have a chat room website of my own which I'm pretty sure I can't post on OCN. @nathris
> made it. It's very well made. Custom font colors, HD streaming via twitch, Themes for the layout, custom names with no log in necessary. Would definitely be fine with opening up the chat room we use to you guys.
> 
> Understand if you want a dedicated chat room/vent or w/e server though.


anyone can make a "chatroom website". let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> anyone can make a "chatroom website". let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


Excellent, then you can make one and host it for us.

We await your link.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 9 inches...oh wait.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Not a rap/hip-hop fan anymore. I used to enjoy the genre until 2003ish. My tastes changed thereafter. I think Lil Wayne and similar "artists" are the death of hip-hop as we knew it.
> 
> I don't mind listening to rap/hip hop every now and again, but not something I'd listen to for enjoyment.
> 
> OC'ing noob. I have a chat room website of my own which I'm pretty sure I can't post on OCN. @nathris
> made it. It's very well made. Custom font colors, HD streaming via twitch, Themes for the layout, custom names with no log in necessary. Would definitely be fine with opening up the chat room we use to you guys.
> 
> Understand if you want a dedicated chat room/vent or w/e server though.
> 
> 
> 
> anyone can make a "chatroom website". let's not get ahead of ourselves here.
Click to expand...



Hey guys, what are your opinions on the M50's?
I forget if I've asked this before, but how do they compare to HD518's?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for a nice (I'd prefer thick or flat) and maybe sleeved auxiliary cable for under $10?
> 
> 
> 
> Length?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is 3.5mm to 3.5mm sleeved and comes in 2.5 or 8 ft.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W7SGQM/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387157169&sr=1-9&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo


:O That's beautiful.

4ft. or 1m works. 6ft is too long and 3ft is too short (by a bit).

Looking at:
http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Audio-Cable-iPhone-including/dp/B0031U1ATG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387166914&sr=1-1&keywords=kensington+auxiliary

4', and I could use the big end at my headphones (gonna mount a 3.5mm jack in them)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> :O That's beautiful.
> 
> 4ft. or 1m works. 6ft is too long and 3ft is too short (by a bit).
> 
> Looking at:
> http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Audio-Cable-iPhone-including/dp/B0031U1ATG/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387166914&sr=1-1&keywords=kensington+auxiliary
> 
> 4', and I could use the big end at my headphones (gonna mount a 3.5mm jack in them)


Here are a few more cheaper options









http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W7W0WS/ref=sr_1_4?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-4&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo

http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W92E22/ref=sr_1_13?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167366&sr=1-13&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo

http://www.amazon.com/Mengoly-3-5mm-Right-Angle-Iphone/dp/B00AGP5SLK/ref=sr_1_14?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-14&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo

http://www.amazon.com/BlueRigger-3-5mm-Stereo-Audio-Cable/dp/B005PQTYHE/ref=sr_1_10?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-10&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo

http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Stereo-Compatible-Smartphones-devices/dp/B00GBBSGTY/ref=sr_1_5?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-5&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo

http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W7YI1E/ref=sr_1_16?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-16&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> anyone can make a "chatroom website". let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


That is awesome to hear! Would you have time to help us improve upon one or maybe even make a new one? Your expertise would be most welcome.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here are a few more cheaper options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W7W0WS/ref=sr_1_4?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-4&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Aurum-Cables-3-5mm-Stereo-Auxiliary/dp/B009W92E22/ref=sr_1_13?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167366&sr=1-13&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pack-Stereo-Compatible-Smartphones-devices/dp/B00GBBSGTY/ref=sr_1_5?s=audio-video-accessories&ie=UTF8&qid=1387167422&sr=1-5&keywords=aux+cable+for+stereo


Thanks! I like the three I left above.

Deciding whether or not the gold would clash, or the red is too hard to match with stuff.

Since the silver/black is a 2 pack, I'll probably grab that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks! I like the three I left above.
> 
> Deciding whether or not the gold would clash, or the red is too hard to match with stuff.
> 
> Since the silver/black is a 2 pack, I'll probably grab that.


Cool deal!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OCN HEC Christmas Freebie has launched!

On a private aside, this will be a break of indeterminate length before the next freebie.









Off-Topic: I so want to buy this...


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OCN HEC Christmas Freebie has launched!
> 
> On a private aside, this will be a break of indeterminate length before the next freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-Topic: I so want to buy this...


If you'd like I can throw in a couple Steam Keys for a few games.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you'd like I can throw in a couple Steam Keys for a few games.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Simca

I can throw in Dead Space on Steam and Origin.

Can also throw in Mirror's Edge on Origin.

Command & Conquer: Red Alert 3 on Origin.

Burnout Paradise: The Ultimate Box on Origin.

Crysis 2 Maximum Edition on Origin.

Medal of Honor on Origin.


----------



## Crowe98

About to purchase the Audio Technica ATH AG1's. Not sure whether to go open back or closed back, my room is usually quiet (unless parents are listening to music) with my door open. Also, i can't tell whether the open back headphones


Spoiler: Link



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385


are made of a leatherette or plush earpadding like the Sennheisers. I would much prefer plush, to reduce the heat when in longer use. I also notice that the AD700X's have what seems to look like a softer, fluffier texture.

So what do you think/know?

*Closed back AT1's*:


Spoiler: Link



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25384




*Open back ADG1's*:


Spoiler: Link



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OCN HEC Christmas Freebie has launched!
> 
> On a private aside, this will be a break of indeterminate length before the next freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-Topic: I so want to buy this...


Mostly interested in sansa clip so i wouldn't have to use my phones battery when on go and it has rather terrible dac/implementation of it







Either way thanks


----------



## EpicPie

edit nvm lol


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> About to purchase the Audio Technica ATH AG1's. Not sure whether to go open back or closed back, my room is usually quiet (unless parents are listening to music) with my door open. Also, i can't tell whether the open back headphones
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385
> 
> 
> are made of a leatherette or plush earpadding like the Sennheisers. I would much prefer plush, to reduce the heat when in longer use. I also notice that the AD700X's have what seems to look like a softer, fluffier texture.
> 
> So what do you think/know?
> 
> *Closed back AT1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Open back ADG1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385


It would be nice if the manufacturer offered a cover so you could tailor the sound and isolation to your needs.. cant be that hard cant it ?


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> About to purchase the Audio Technica ATH AG1's. Not sure whether to go open back or closed back, my room is usually quiet (unless parents are listening to music) with my door open. Also, i can't tell whether the open back headphones
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385
> 
> 
> are made of a leatherette or plush earpadding like the Sennheisers. I would much prefer plush, to reduce the heat when in longer use. I also notice that the AD700X's have what seems to look like a softer, fluffier texture.
> 
> So what do you think/know?
> 
> *Closed back AT1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Open back ADG1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385


http://www.onlysp.com/audio-technica-ath-ag1-hardware-review/

^ good honest review, it does mention the boom mic pics up background noise very clearly so maybe that would be your parents music.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> About to purchase the Audio Technica ATH AG1's. Not sure whether to go open back or closed back, my room is usually quiet (unless parents are listening to music) with my door open. Also, i can't tell whether the open back headphones
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385
> 
> 
> are made of a leatherette or plush earpadding like the Sennheisers. I would much prefer plush, to reduce the heat when in longer use. I also notice that the AD700X's have what seems to look like a softer, fluffier texture.
> 
> So what do you think/know?
> 
> *Closed back AT1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Open back ADG1's*:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1156&products_id=25385


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> For Crowe98;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> HD 518 $135
> 
> HD 518 $139
> 
> HD558 $160
> 
> HD 558 $180
> 
> HD 558 $185
> 
> HD 598 $179
> 
> HD 650 $335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SoundCard / dac amps
> 
> 
> 
> Xonar DX $85
> 
> FiiO E17 $116
> 
> Topping D2 $130
> 
> PS: I would kinda avoid the Xonar because of driver issues....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OCN HEC Christmas Freebie has launched!
> 
> On a private aside, this will be a break of indeterminate length before the next freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-Topic: I so want to buy this...


I really want this shirt:
http://arrowshopping.com/t-shirts-2/humor/seriouslee-t-shirt/

Can't find it in the UK - so I'm going to go to a shop where they make shirt and see if they can do it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OCN HEC Christmas Freebie has launched!
> 
> On a private aside, this will be a break of indeterminate length before the next freebie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off-Topic: I so want to buy this...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> If you'd like I can throw in a couple Steam Keys for a few games.
Click to expand...

Cheers, you guys rock!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you'd like I can throw in a couple Steam Keys for a few games.


I think I actually have some, too. I will go sifting through the keys from bundles I have.

EDIT:

BTW OC'ing, I can 'walk and breath' too







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got my hands on my new receiver, as recommended by tj angel:
Harmon Kardon AVR 2500.
Got it for £52

EDIT:
Can anyone help me out here?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1451658/baffled-about-replacing-the-logitech-z-5500-speakers


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for sub-$25 ear buds? I'd prefer under $20


----------



## phenom01

My AKG 701's, Creative Labs Titanium HD, Arrive tommorrow..(free shipping 2 day???) But my O2 amp doesnt get here til thursday. Havnt been this amped about a pc purchace since my AMD Opteron 170 CCB1E forever ago. Cant wait for the audio goodness. One thing Im wondering is I just bought the sound card and now a new Creative soundcard has come out... would one of you audiophiles be able to tell me if the new Creative labs card is worth me sending back my new Titanium...or just keeping it?

(edit) this is for 90% gaming and 10% music. Simca and OC helped me out before..Hope one of ya see this!


----------



## Simca

hear it urself and decide


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for sub-$25 ear buds? I'd prefer under $20


ear buds - not sure.
Earphones:
Monoprice 8320


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for sub-$25 ear buds? I'd prefer under $20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ear buds - not sure.
> Earphones:
> Monoprice 8320


Try the monoprice m6 or m9. I believe the m9 is a bit more bass heavy, and sound great for about 16 bucks on amazon last time I checked. I owned the m9 and loved them for their price. They also survived getting washed... twice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try the monoprice m6 or m9. I believe the m9 is a bit more bass heavy, and sound great for about 16 bucks on amazon last time I checked. I owned the m9 and loved them for their price. They also survived getting washed... twice.


they're quite incredible aren't they?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Ugh. I want to rip my CD collection to my computer so I can have everything lossless...but I'm lazy.
90% of my music consists of just mp3's.

It might be less work to find flac's of my music collection and just download everything


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> they're quite incredible aren't they?


For the price, nothing can't beat it for sound quality and build quality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> For the price, nothing can't beat it for sound quality and build quality.


agreed!


----------



## musicPC

If you can stretch a bit your budget and buy the SoundMAGIC E10 ($35) you won't regret it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ugh. I want to rip my CD collection to my computer so I can have everything lossless...but I'm lazy.
> 90% of my music consists of just mp3's.
> 
> It might be less work to find flac's of my music collection and just download everything


While I'm going to get flamed or infracted for this:

As long as you're 'acquiring' the same version that you have purchased, this is a perfectly acceptable way of doing it.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


I did see what you had said before, sorry i didn't reply. I do like the look of the 598's, had anyone got anything to say about them? What soundcard around the $20-$50 (I know, im a poorass) would be the best choice for these headphones? I would then just get a clip on mic.


----------



## raisethe3

I have question and need your help. My friend who is hard of hearing wants to get a pair of headphones this Christmas. Now he wears hearing aids and glasses, so I just want you guys to be aware of this. He wants something that doesn't leak sound out of the headphones where other people can hear what he's listening. The things he will be listening are music (pretty much all kinds), movies, Netflix, etc, and gaming.

Now I am no expert on this, but I have done some browsing on the web and saw that there's the Sennheiser 410, 429 and the 439, that looks very appealing. BUT, I do not know if these are the proper choice. The 400 series looks really nice, judging by their designs.

I also looked at Soul, but many of them looks quite small (He has big ears). Beats by Dr Dre (which I think are over-priced), KOSS, AudioTechnica, Sony and SHURE. None of them looks to be the candidate in my opinion. But I like to get another opinion on this matter before telling him about it.

Thanks to any help you guys can give out there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> I have question and need your help. My friend who is hard of hearing wants to get a pair of headphones this Christmas. Now he wears hearing aids and glasses, so I just want you guys to be aware of this. He wants something that doesn't leak sound out of the headphones where other people can hear what he's listening. The things he will be listening are music (pretty much all kinds), movies, Netflix, etc, and gaming.
> 
> Now I am no expert on this, but I have done some browsing on the web and saw that there's the Sennheiser 410, 429 and the 439, that looks very appealing. BUT, I do not know if these are the proper choice. The 400 series looks really nice, judging by their designs.
> 
> I also looked at Soul, but many of them looks quite small (He has big ears). Beats by Dr Dre (which I think are over-priced), KOSS, AudioTechnica, Sony and SHURE. None of them looks to be the candidate in my opinion. But I like to get another opinion on this matter before telling him about it.
> 
> Thanks to any help you guys can give out there.


Price? There are going to be others that ask some more questions, but my favorite closed pair of headphones to date under $200 are the HD380, followed closely by the DT770/32. HD 380 are better all around, while the DT770 have a stronger, more bloated bass.

For those of you into EDM; you probably already know I'm a huge NeverSayDie records fan. They just released a special NSD 'Fifty' album with 23 tracks-- 8 of them are new. Better yet, you can download in FLAC, ALAC, or MP3. BAR9 also has a new release/EP which I think is his best one yet. I recommend both







.

We Will Never Say Die


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Price? There are going to be others that ask some more questions, but my favorite closed pair of headphones to date under $200 are the HD380, followed closely by the DT770/32. HD 380 are better all around, while the DT770 have a stronger, more bloated bass.
> 
> For those of you into EDM; you probably already know I'm a huge NeverSayDie records fan. They just released a special NSD 'Fifty' album with 23 tracks-- 8 of them are new. Better yet, you can download in FLAC, ALAC, or MP3. BAR9 also has a new release/EP which I think is his best one yet. I recommend both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We Will Never Say Die


Zomboy, SKisM, and Habstrakt. <3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Zomboy, SKisM, and Habstrakt. <3


Indeed. Not sure if you picked up/listened to the Never Say Die Volume 2, but SKisM does a hour long mix at the end that's EPIC. I'm not a huge Habstrakt fan, but I did end up liking one of his recent songs on the Vol. 2 album. Zomboy is definitely in my top 5 favorite EDM artists.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. Not sure if you picked up/listened to the Never Say Die Volume 2, but SKisM does a hour long mix at the end that's EPIC. I'm not a huge Habstrakt fan, but I did end up liking one of his recent songs on the Vol. 2 album. Zomboy is definitely in my top 5 favorite EDM artists.


Oh, and in the spirit of Christmas.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Price? There are going to be others that ask some more questions, but my favorite closed pair of headphones to date under $200 are the HD380, followed closely by the DT770/32. HD 380 are better all around, while the DT770 have a stronger, more bloated bass.
> 
> For those of you into EDM; you probably already know I'm a huge NeverSayDie records fan. They just released a special NSD 'Fifty' album with 23 tracks-- 8 of them are new. Better yet, you can download in FLAC, ALAC, or MP3. BAR9 also has a new release/EP which I think is his best one yet. I recommend both
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> We Will Never Say Die


Price range $35-$60. Not looking for something overly expensive, just something that serve his needs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Price range $35-$60. Not looking for something overly expensive, just something that serve his needs.


- What sort of games?
- What sort of music?

We are hosting a Christmas Freebie which has a pair of cheap, but decent headphones that he might be interested in.


----------



## steelbom

Greetings all, thought I'd join up. I just got myself a pair of Creative Aurvana Live2's and I'm loving them! They're really comfy, sound good to me, and the detachable cable is pretty neat. Mic and volume/next song controls work very well.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *- What sort of games?
> - What sort of music?*
> 
> We are hosting a Christmas Freebie which has a pair of cheap, but decent headphones that he might be interested in.


I am talking about in general. Nothing really specific, but if I had to guess, then I'd say trance, techno or something like that.

As for games, he plays all sorts of games, lol. FPS, RPG, etc. Need I go on?

Thanks for all the help you can give!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Greetings all, thought I'd join up. I just got myself a pair of Creative Aurvana Live2's and I'm loving them! They're really comfy, sound good to me, and the detachable cable is pretty neat. Mic and volume/next song controls work very well.


Welcome. If you hang around here long, you'll be spending quite a bit more than that







.

@jameyscott

Liking the video for sure. Never heard of the guy, but I like it. Love the "dark" sound for sure.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome. If you hang around here long, you'll be spending quite a bit more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha thanks... I don't doubt that!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Oh, and in the spirit of Christmas.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I want to recable for looks. Sleeving, gold plated connector. And 1m instead of 2. Not quality. If there is a difference in sound quality due to cables, I'm nowhere near audiophile enough to know the difference.


PPPFFFFFTttttttt


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ear buds - not sure.
> Earphones:
> Monoprice 8320


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Try the monoprice m6 or m9. I believe the m9 is a bit more bass heavy, and sound great for about 16 bucks on amazon last time I checked. I owned the m9 and loved them for their price. They also survived getting washed... twice.


Monoprice! Brilliant. Got the M9, thanks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Monoprice! Brilliant. Got the M9, thanks.


Glad we could help


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> While I'm going to get flamed or infracted for this:
> 
> As long as you're 'acquiring' the same version that you have purchased, this is a perfectly acceptable way of doing it.


Oh I'm not worried about what's acceptable, lol.

I'm just trying to decide which method would be easier


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> I did see what you had said before, sorry i didn't reply. I do like the look of the 598's, had anyone got anything to say about them? What soundcard around the $20-$50 (I know, im a poorass) would be the best choice for these headphones? I would then just get a clip on mic.
Click to expand...

Your best bet around that price range would be this:

Asus Xonar DG

or

Asus Xonar DGX

The difference being, the DG is PCI - whereas the DGX is PCI-E.

And for clip-on mics, this fits perfectly on the headphone wire of the 5xx series:

Zalman Clip-on mic

It's not the best quality, so if you can find higher quality clip-on mics at that price in AU, you should look at those too


----------



## Simca

Aunt T1 is on sale for $120 shipped on Mass Drop. HD600s are 310 shipped. D1 is 127 shipped.


----------



## pez

HD 600 are $310 cause that's how cooooooold they are.

+1 to anyone who gets the reference







.


----------



## Tman5293

The HD 650 did a photo shoot today:


----------



## jameyscott

Tell the 650 to take its earpads off and let me see the drivers.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Tell the 650 to take its earpads off and let me see the drivers.


Hey, this is a family-friendly forum!!









We can't go around having headphones flashing their drivers now, can we!


----------



## jameyscott

The 650 is a temptress. Do not blame me.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Tell the 650 to take its earpads off and let me see the drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey, this is a family-friendly forum!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't go around having headphones flashing their drivers now, can we!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The 650 is a temptress. Do not blame me.


I got a good laugh out of that one!


----------



## steelbom

Woh... is that a dedicated headphone rack/stand I see?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So apparently we can't advertise any sort of OCN HEC chatroom or chat server no matter what channels we go to. I am going to send a quick PM to Simca to see what she has setup already. If anyone is interested in any sort of future eGathering, please PM me personally as I don't want to risk anyone getting in trouble.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Woh... is that a dedicated headphone rack/stand I see?


Yup and a beautiful one at that! Most of us have some sort of headphone stands. I myself use an aluminum Woo Audio one and I think Simca has an Omega lookalike in black acrylic. We should be offering a couple of them as well as a couple of foam heads for our ID4 freebie thread, though that is a ways off from now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just updated my setup - quite a big change (in terms of my monitor being much higher placed:


----------



## pez

The 650 has beautifully tamed highs, silky mids, and a nice warm bottom end that no man can resist. That is truth.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 650 has beautifully tamed highs, silky mids, and a nice warm bottom end that no man can resist. That is truth.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Logan just came out with this video claiming that sound cards are useless... Is any of this really true?


----------



## IEATFISH

Can I just pop in and say how much I'm enjoying my A900X's and HT Omega Claro Halo? So enjoyable. And my AD900s are great for gaming. I'm a happy person.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Logan just came out with this video claiming that sound cards are useless... Is any of this really true?


Sound card has their uses and honestly, it really comes down to what you are wanting out of your sound card or whatever DAC you choose to use. Sound cards typically offer subjectively worse audio quality for listening to music, but additional features like onboard memory, audio digital converters, and software that enhance sound or virtualize positioning. They are usually cheaper too. There is also the entire more robust and faster transmission platform of the PCI lane compared to a USB connection. They also typically support multi channel sound output while DAC's are typically straight stereo. For straight music listening experience, I think sound cards are for the most part useless. If you play a lot of games that involve positioning and feel like the the virtual positioning help, go with a sound card. If you want to use your computer as a HTPC with surround sound and you don't have digital out, you should go with a sound card as well.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Logan just came out with this video claiming that sound cards are useless... Is any of this really true?


I saw that, too. I say he lost a bit of credibility. My ASUS Essence STX definitely improved my sound quality.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Can I just pop in and say how much I'm enjoying my A900X's and HT Omega Claro Halo? So enjoyable. And my AD900s are great for gaming. I'm a happy person.


Glad to hear that! Can we expect some sort of review or brief impressions?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey guys, any suggestions for closed back headphones?
My co-worker would be using them for audio mixing at a church.

Looking for under $50 that he can use to block out most of the extraneous sound.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I saw that, too. I say he lost a bit of credibility. My ASUS Essence STX definitely improved my sound quality.


It seemed like they were saying most sound cards are inferior to equivalent DACs, which is for the most part true. Sure there are some great sound cards out there, but for the most part an external setup is better.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> It seemed like they were saying most sound cards are inferior to equivalent DACs, which is for the most part true. Sure there are some great sound cards out there, but for the most part an external setup is better.


While I agree... They were saying that most soundcards are equal or worse than onboard sound. Wut?


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Glad to hear that! Can we expect some sort of review or brief impressions?


Nothing too intensive, but I'll say a little bit.









I used to use a Creative XtremeGamer before upgrading to an Auzentech Forte. They both had a lot of weird driver issues though I enjoyed the sound. These were both used with my old A700's and Sennheiser HD555's, which I also recommend. Eventually I got bit by the upgrade bug, like you do, and went all out for the HT Omega Claro Halo. It has been wonderful, both in performance and drivers. I am able to upgrade the OpAmp though I haven't even bothered as of yet.

The sound of the HT Omega Claro Halo is very nice and I haven't had any issues with clarity, buzzing, or levels. The built in amp is plenty for all the headphones I have owned. For a while I was also outputting optical to my Marantz receiver.

Then I bought some updated headphones, sticking with the Audio Technica wing design that I like so much due to comfort. I bought the A900's but was shipped the AD900's by mistake. Oh well, they are awesome and then the A900X's came out. I bought those to replace my A700s and I find them to have better range all across the board, though I was pretty satisfied with the A700s in the first place. Both sets of headphones do great with higher volumes without distortion, with the closed A900Xs obviously being better with bass. Positioning in games is wonderful with the AD900's; I personally like them better than my HD555s!

Anyway, I've been very happy. Always looking to find ways to get more out of my setup so if anyone has any suggestions, let me know.


----------



## jameyscott

Did you do the foam mod on those HD555s?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> Nothing too intensive, but I'll say a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to use a Creative XtremeGamer before upgrading to an Auzentech Forte. They both had a lot of weird driver issues though I enjoyed the sound. These were both used with my old A700's and Sennheiser HD555's, which I also recommend. Eventually I got bit by the upgrade bug, like you do, and went all out for the HT Omega Claro Halo. It has been wonderful, both in performance and drivers. I am able to upgrade the OpAmp though I haven't even bothered as of yet.
> 
> The sound of the HT Omega Claro Halo is very nice and I haven't had any issues with clarity, buzzing, or levels. The built in amp is plenty for all the headphones I have owned. For a while I was also outputting optical to my Marantz receiver.
> 
> Then I bought some updated headphones, sticking with the Audio Technica wing design that I like so much due to comfort. I bought the A900's but was shipped the AD900's by mistake. Oh well, they are awesome and then the A900X's came out. I bought those to replace my A700s and I find them to have better range all across the board, though I was pretty satisfied with the A700s in the first place. Both sets of headphones do great with higher volumes without distortion, with the closed A900Xs obviously being better with bass. Positioning in games is wonderful with the AD900's; I personally like them better than my HD555s!
> 
> Anyway, I've been very happy. Always looking to find ways to get more out of my setup so if anyone has any suggestions, let me know.


Glad to hear your thoughts! I too personally preferred my old AD700's over the HD555's as well.


----------



## IEATFISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Did you do the foam mod on those HD555s?


I did. I didn't notice too much of a difference but it was fun to get inside of them. :3


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sound card has their uses and honestly, it really comes down to what you are wanting out of your sound card or whatever DAC you choose to use. Sound cards typically offer subjectively worse audio quality for listening to music, but additional features like onboard memory, audio digital converters, and software that enhance sound or virtualize positioning. They are usually cheaper too. There is also the entire more robust and faster transmission platform of the PCI lane compared to a USB connection. They also typically support multi channel sound output while DAC's are typically straight stereo. For straight music listening experience, I think sound cards are for the most part useless. If you play a lot of games that involve positioning and feel like the the virtual positioning help, go with a sound card. If you want to use your computer as a HTPC with surround sound and you don't have digital out, you should go with a sound card as well.


I was more referring to the onboard audio vs sound card part. They seemed to imply that onboard is just as good as a sound card.

I thought my Xonar DX at least improved the quality of the bass by a huge amount, although that card boosted the bass way too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*
> 
> I did. I didn't notice too much of a difference but it was fun to get inside of them. :3


I thought it made a huge improvement on my 558s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> While I agree... They were saying that most soundcards are equal or worse than onboard sound. Wut?


Most budget solutions are, so I hope that's what the guy is targeting. I haven't watched the video, and probably won't, but there are sound cards out their that are worth their weight in gold. Very select ones, though. At the same time, because sound card drivers seem to be maintaining the trend of old printer drivers, they can be a complete hassle.

I liked the Titanium HD over the Modi DAC, so it at least competes at that level. There are not very many ~$100 DACs out there that are considered to be good or acceptable, so it's very hard to compare, and say what DAC is acceptably the true model of ~$100 DACs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Early jan next year, I should be getting some ear impressions again and custom PFE232 sleeves - fingers crossed!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Early jan next year, I should be getting some ear impressions again and custom PFE232 sleeves - fingers crossed!


Does custom molding simply improve isolation or does it change/improve actual audio quality of the IEM's?


----------



## pez

Most IEM's sound depend highly on the seal/fit, so I imagine for such a high-end IEM, custom moldings will not only improve fit, but it will compensate for any lack of seal you may have not had.


----------



## Tman5293

Hey guys I need some help picking out some headphones for a family member. I need to keep the price under $100. I'm looking at the ATH-M50S which can be had on Amazon right now for $97. Is this my best option or is there something else I should look at? I can't pick anything that needs an amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Hey guys I need some help picking out some headphones for a family member. I need to keep the price under $100. I'm looking at the ATH-M50S which can be had on Amazon right now for $97. Is this my best option or is there something else I should look at? I can't pick anything that needs an amp.


You know the drill:

- Music preference
- Sound preference
- Usage preference
- Amp? DAC? Sound Card?
- Head size
- Buying sources/options
- New or Used


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You know the drill:
> 
> - Music preference
> - Sound preference
> - Usage preference
> - Amp? DAC? Sound Card?
> - Head size
> - Buying sources/options
> - New or Used


That's the problem. I can't answer any of those questions, I'm pretty much guessing here. It's supposed to be a Christmas present which means I can't let on that I'm getting them headphones for Christmas.

EDIT: I do know that they will primarily be driving them with a Galaxy S3 and buying options doesn't matter because I'm doing the buying. I prefer it to be from Amazon but any US retailer will do. They need to be new as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> That's the problem. I can't answer any of those questions, I'm pretty much guessing here. It's supposed to be a Christmas present which means I can't let on that I'm getting them headphones for Christmas.


Can you crash their music library or at least ninja ask them about it?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can you crash their music library or at least ninja ask them about it?


I going to assume that they listen to a lot of pop music as well as christian/religious music. Probably a little bit of country in there as well. I can tell from their personality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does custom molding simply improve isolation or does it change/improve actual audio quality of the IEM's?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Most IEM's sound depend highly on the seal/fit, so I imagine for such a high-end IEM, custom moldings will not only improve fit, but it will compensate for any lack of seal you may have not had.


I did a review of the 1964 ears sleeves already. Custom sleeves (full ear ones) improve isolation (this was the only reason I did it before and why I'm doing it now), comfort (as it's tailored to your ears), but also bass -this is simply because the earphones now go deeper than before, thus giving you the impression of them hitting harder bass wise. My 232s sub bass became eye wateringly good. Went from having 7/10 to 10/10 bass. The mids and highs can also become more revealing or slightly tamed, depending on how the sleeves are made.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I did a review of the 1964 ears sleeves already. Custom sleeves (full ear ones) improve isolation (this was the only reason I did it before and why I'm doing it now), comfort (as it's tailored to your ears), but also bass -this is simply because the earphones now go deeper than before, thus giving you the impression of them hitting harder bass wise. My 232s sub bass became eye wateringly good. Went from having 7/10 to 10/10 bass. The mids and highs can also become more revealing or slightly tamed, depending on how the sleeves are made.


The reason I am wondering is because I know a lot of custom sleevers or molders will offer services to clean or replace affected drivers so I was wondering if it actually alters the default audio ability in any way when they are re-assembling it as part of the molding process.


----------



## mikeaj

I guess I missed the discussion earlier...

With respect to a chat server, can't you just get an IRC channel somewhere? Someone could host a web IRC client on a page if they really wanted, or people could use whatever clients.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If they disassemble and change the driver layout it could well indeed (was a big thing for the tf10 scene). But that is quite risky to do and I wouldn't suggest it for an earphone that you like the sound signature of. What our pfe 232s do so well is their crossover. Meddle with that and you lose its unique sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I guess I missed the discussion earlier...
> 
> With respect to a chat server, can't you just get an IRC channel somewhere? Someone could host a web IRC client on a page if they really wanted, or people could use whatever clients.


We were trying to figure out publicly as a club if we wanted the following:

- IRC server
- Team Speak server
- Ventrilo server
- Simca's web chatroom

Due to discussing this publicly no longer being an option due to doing so being against the rules, we are now trying to figure out privately as basically a group of online friends what the best course of action is for those of us who would like to chat with each other as a club informally and outside of OCN's official affiliation. I am thinking about looking into Simca's chatroom first and seeing what might work.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If they disassemble and change the driver layout it could well indeed (was a big thing for the tf10 scene). But that is quite risky to do and I wouldn't suggest it for an earphone that you like the sound signature of. What our pfe 232s do so well is their crossover. Meddle with that and you lose its unique sound.


Cool! That was what I was wondering about. Thanks for the answer! +REP


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As said when we met bro - getting that denon sound, from what I remember is what you wanted, is near impossible from another set.
> Only ones I can really suggest would be the TF10 (over budget for us in the EU)
> and the Monster Turbine Pro Gold (again over budget in the EU)
> 
> other than that...you COULD look into the Sony EX range - like the EX600's (in budget) or the EX1000 (over budget)
> 
> I have yet to hear any earphone that provide the same "timber bass sound" that the denon old earphone range used to provide to me.


I know that getting anything with a similar bass is impossible, so I've had a look around and it looks like I will be getting one of these:

Sony xba-H1 £79.99
Philips Fidelio S2 £79.99
Onkyo IE-FC300 £99.99
The sony's look like they might be a bit uncomfortable, and the onkyo's have the advantage of a detachable cable but these also cost £20 more.
All of these are fairly new so it's hard to find a comparison between them.
Why does it have to be so hard to make a decision?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I know that getting anything with a similar bass is impossible, so I've had a look around and it looks like I will be getting one of these:
> 
> Sony xba-H1 £79.99
> Philips Fidelio S2 £79.99
> Onkyo IE-FC300 £99.99
> The sony's look like they might be a bit uncomfortable, and the onkyo's have the advantage of a detachable cable but these also cost £20 more.
> All of these are fairly new so it's hard to find a comparison between them.
> Why does it have to be so hard to make a decision?


Because at that price range, it is more about finding the closest thing to what you are looking for among a bunch of different equipment that only does a few of the things you are looking for.







In higher price brackets, there is normally a base floor of performance for audio equipment provided they are not just grossly overpriced.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think my PFE232 are opening up a bit on the bottom end, though it is still nothing compared to my LCD-2's.


----------



## Derko1

I was looking for a nice headphone stand and I think I found one. I'm pretty happy with how sturdy it is. Other than making one my self... I didn't want to be shelling out +$100 bucks for it. What stands you guys use?

Now I just can't wait until my Modi/Magni stack is up and running on Friday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derko1*
> 
> I was looking for a nice headphone stand and I think I found one. I'm pretty happy with how sturdy it is. Other than making one my self... I didn't want to be shelling out +$100 bucks for it. What stands you guys use?
> 
> Now I just can't wait until my Modi/Magni stack is up and running on Friday.


That is a very solid dual stand. I think we gave one away earlier this year for the club's birthday freebie.


----------



## Alex132

I am gonna look to building one myself, or modding a wall hook: http://www.storesupply.com/rawsteelwallhook.aspx
To one.


----------



## Simca

I don't understand how companies can sell you a cable with microphonics. Do they not test this stuff? Unacceptable especially when you're paying $170+ on IEMs or a silver headphone cable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I don't understand how companies can sell you a cable with microphonics. Do they not test this stuff? Unacceptable especially when you're paying $170+ on IEMs or a silver headphone cable.


Is it unsleeved or have a wooden bead? That caused me tons of issues with my TF10.


----------



## Simca

Define sleeved, I suppose. My silver cable for my HE-500s are very very thing. Basically the silver wire and a light plastic around it. Now while there are typically no microphonics on it, if it rubs against a blanket with static electricity it's gonna show microphonics.

The Monster Turbine Copper Pros have a ton of microphonics as well and those are better sleeved than the silver cable I have. Only thing I will say is the silver cable is at least so light and unobtrusive it gets a pass especially for only getting microphonicy on a static blanket.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Define sleeved, I suppose. My silver cable for my HE-500s are very very thing. Basically the silver wire and a light plastic around it. Now while there are typically no microphonics on it, if it rubs against a blanket with static electricity it's gonna show microphonics.
> 
> The Monster Turbine Copper Pros have a ton of microphonics as well and those are better sleeved than the silver cable I have. Only thing I will say is the silver cable is at least so light and unobtrusive it gets a pass especially for only getting microphonicy on a static blanket.


Sleeving means wrapping over the wires, not including their standard thin sleeving to protect the wire strands. In my experience usually microphinics in cable are caused by stiff cables bumping/rubbing against your chest or a bead/splitter bumping into you and/or the cable. Sleeving can help with that as can softer cable with thicker wire sleeving. I found this out the hardware between my TF10 cable I had and my LCD-2 cables.


----------



## Simca

That's definitely possible, though not quite what I'm experiencing at the moment. None of these are sleeved in a soft material, just the stock casing.

Looking into a USB to Mini USB cable sleeved for my DS3 and ODAC/O2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's definitely possible, though not quite what I'm experiencing at the moment. None of these are sleeved in a soft material, just the stock casing.
> 
> Looking into a USB to Mini USB cable sleeved for my DS3 and ODAC/O2.


Well my TF10 cable was really stiff because the naked plastic "sleeving" was really hard. The cable for my custom cable for the LCD-2's had a different naked plastic sleeving material which was thicker and softer, making it a lot more flexible. I noticed a decent bit of microphonics with my TF10 cable when I move and none with my LCD-2 cable. It could just be that the TF10 was a lot more sensitive to vibrations and I just heard it more. *shrugs*


----------



## Simca

It could just be that the TF10s cable blows. Just like Monster cables.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It could just be that the TF10s cable blows. Just like Monster cables.


I have Monster cables for my RCA cables, sadly it's the only ones I could find.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It could just be that the TF10s cable blows. Just like Monster cables.


They were a custom cable so I would hope not.


----------



## Alex132

Only thing in cable that matter are how secure the connector is, and the shielding tbh.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It could just be that the TF10s cable blows. Just like Monster cables.


The stock cable is just so damn thick that instead of tangling, it coils up so tightly when put into their case. Other than that, it doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only thing in cable that matter are how secure the connector is, and the shielding tbh.


I would argue that length and quality makes a huge difference as well.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have Monster cables for my RCA cables, sadly it's the only ones I could find.


I wasn't talking about their RCA cables, but the ones they provide on their turbines.


----------



## pez

Oh god, yeah, those things are terrible. Thin, easily tangled, and feel as though they could snap at any moment.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Only thing in cable that matter are how secure the connector is, and the shielding tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that length and quality makes a huge difference as well.
Click to expand...

Not like all those $100000 cables tho, and they very barely make a difference if any at all.
I'm talking about 0.01% between 'normal' $30 RCA cable 1m and a $1000 RCA cable 1m.

Personally I couldn't hear any difference between a cheap $1 cable, and the $30 gold monster one. Not that I care.

However the thickness and shielding of cables of IEMs / headphones in general are really poor.

btw for synth connect cables, I know that Daft Punk / deadmau5 use just cheap banana connectors or 1/4" / 1/8" cables for their mod synth racks. (pretty sure hans zimmer does the same)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not like all those $100000 cables tho, and they very barely make a difference if any at all.
> I'm talking about 0.01% between 'normal' $30 RCA cable 1m and a $1000 RCA cable 1m.
> 
> Personally I couldn't hear any difference between a cheap $1 cable, and the $30 gold monster one. Not that I care.


Oh ok. I was thinking crappy stock cables to custom cables.


----------



## Simca

Anyone have any suggestions on good but cheap 8+ pack of banana cables that are quality, but not gimmicky and relatively cheap (aka good value?)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on good but cheap 8+ pack of banana cables that are quality, but not gimmicky and relatively cheap (aka good value?)


I use these: http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-109436-High-Quality-Copper-Speaker/dp/B0097JLQVC

But these work well as well: http://www.amazon.com/Connector-Banana-Plugs-Screw-Black/dp/B0093F4ROI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387331976&sr=8-1&keywords=banana+plug


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions on good but cheap 8+ pack of banana cables that are quality, but not gimmicky and relatively cheap (aka good value?)


Any cheap one.
You can get a whole bunch load cheap ones for like $3-4, or some gold-plated ones for $10.

Like OC'Noob said, these: http://www.amazon.com/Connector-Banana-Plugs-Screw-Black/dp/B0093F4ROI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387331976&sr=8-1&keywords=banana+plug

Look good


----------



## Simca

Yeah, was looking at those, but wasn't sure if anyone had any positive opinions on anything else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finally upgraded my daily/all-round headphones to the AKG K712's since a local store not only had a pair in stock, they also let me listen to them ^_^ ....No more Steel Series Sibera v2's for gaming (my M50's get my ears too warm for that, not to mention the M50's feel like there's just too much bass for regular use, especially gaming...) I would've taken a picture, but yeah, they kind of went out of the box and immediately were plugged into my Scarlett >.>;;;


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Most budget solutions are, so I hope that's what the guy is targeting. I haven't watched the video, and probably won't, but there are sound cards out their that are worth their weight in gold. Very select ones, though. At the same time, because sound card drivers seem to be maintaining the trend of old printer drivers, they can be a complete hassle.
> 
> I liked the Titanium HD over the Modi DAC, so it at least competes at that level. There are not very many ~$100 DACs out there that are considered to be good or acceptable, so it's very hard to compare, and say what DAC is acceptably the true model of ~$100 DACs.


While I tend to agree with you, for a budget, the Xonar DG is awesome.

Headphone amp for $30? Yes please









I am definitely going to snag an amp and dac (probably magni & modi) in the new year, but the DG has served me well so far!


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I'm actually really digging the Pioneer SE-A1000s. I've been A and B'ing them against my DT990s for s few hours and I still don't know which one will be my daily driver. Soundstage is larger on the Pioneer's, but positional is better on the DT990s, the Pioneers give me more accurate bass, but it has so much more kick with the DT990s, and the mids on the Pioneer are brilliant, at the cost of pretty uninteresting treble, while the DT990s fumble the mids but give really clear and precise treble, though it's a little harsh by comparison.

All in all I know they are worth the $60 I paid for em







definitely better than the AD700's I got for $100


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Finally upgraded my daily/all-round headphones to the AKG K712's since a local store not only had a pair in stock, they also let me listen to them ^_^ ....No more Steel Series Sibera v2's for gaming (my M50's get my ears too warm for that, not to mention the M50's feel like there's just too much bass for regular use, especially gaming...) I would've taken a picture, but yeah, they kind of went out of the box and immediately were plugged into my Scarlett >.>;;;


How are you liking the K712 compared to the SS headset?


----------



## Crowe98

Upon seeing these, i think i want them.




Spoiler: Link



http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1234&products_id=26235


----------



## Alex132

They look like 2 overstuffed fake leather cushions stuffed between 2 orange circles.

And that price for mediocre sound, eugh. It's your money.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Upon seeing these, i think i want them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Link
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1234&products_id=26235


That looks like a Hostess desert from Halloween....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> While I tend to agree with you, for a budget, the Xonar DG is awesome.
> 
> Headphone amp for $30? Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am definitely going to snag an amp and dac (probably magni & modi) in the new year, but the DG has served me well so far!


Oh I'm sure they are. My advice is to buy the Magni first, then buy the Modi if you still feel your sound isn't adequate.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> They look like 2 overstuffed fake leather cushions stuffed between 2 orange circles.
> 
> And that price for mediocre sound, eugh. It's your money.


And how did i know the members of this thread would reply in this manner...


----------



## Simca

They look like two monster truck tires plastered to the side of your head.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They look like two monster truck tires plastered to the side of your head.


HAHAHA!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> And how did i know the members of this thread would reply in this manner...


Hey I never commented on sound.







It just made me think of a chocolate round cake with pumpkin feeling....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How are you liking the K712 compared to the SS headset?


For the record, the Siberia V2's were the white bodied analog ones, plugged directly into a front panel input and using onboard audio from an Asus Crosshair IV Formula. Volume was typically set between 35-50% in software, and full volume on the inline volume adjuster, since it quickly got the irritating scratchy pot problem most inline volume controls seem to get. Not the most optimal of setups, but it kept cable clutter down. The AKG K712's are plugged into Headphone 1 on my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 audio interface, with Windows/software set to 70%, and the Scarlett's potentiometer/volume control set to roughly 11 o'clock. I would have used the same setup for both, however it would appear that I don't have any 1/8" to 1/4" adapters that fit the Siberia V2's (all the adapters I have are screw on)..

Also for the record, I pretty much never used the microphone on my Siberia V2 headset, so it's not a loss (worse come to worst, I'll pick up some sort of microphone, like I was planning on anyways - already got three on my wishlist for reasons other than computer use >.>;;; )

I would have to say the difference is leaps and bounds, in both comfort as well as sound quality, even if a lot of the music I listen to wouldn't necessarily "benefit" from the K712's. At present, I've been listening to some of my favourite albums, but I'm hoping to get a round or two of various games in tonight as well. Before going into music and games though, I'll give my thoughts on a few other things..

First of all, the K712's fit a LOT better. Around the ear is clearly more comfortable to me as opposed to over the ear, at least for general listening (I still lean more towards over the ear when it comes to djing, HOWEVER I do know I ~really~ like the HDJ-2000s and how they feel/sound, so at some point I'll be upgrading my djing headphones to the Pioneers, but that's off topic enough







). The AKGs barely have any pinching, with only a bit just above my jaw (and below the ear), but I wouldn't doubt that such will go away with some use. The headband, while being solid leather, seems to conform to the top of my head better than the Siberias. Additionally, when doing the "headbang test" my K712's stay on my head when shaking up and down, and only move somewhat side to side. Compare this to the Siberia V2's which would fall off with only a couple of shakes. The rotating ear cups are a nice perk too.

Biggest thing I would have to say comfort wise is that the K712's don't feel like they're squishing down on my ears, AND I don't get that quiet yet still annoying kind of "white noise" if I leave the headphones on but have no sound going through to them. By "white noise", I'm referring to the effect some people get when wearing ear defenders (aka ear muffs) or ear plugs and no loud noises are nearby.

In the aesthetics department, which I know makes no difference to the audio quality but still makes a difference to me, they look absolutely GORGEOUS, but I have to be honest: my two favourite colours are burnt orange and black. They also don't have this appearance of being "toy-like", and the black will blend in with everything else that on my desk quite nicely.

As for audio quality, the K712's are noticeably more balanced than the Siberias, ESPECIALLY in regards to bass. While my Siberia's have this heavily accentuated and muddy bass, the AKG K712's still let you hear the bass but it compliments and blends in cleanly with the rest of the songs one is listening to. For lack of better terms, the music I listen to feels more "alive", and I dare even say "open". The K712's give me plenty of bass for listening for long periods of time - besides, if I really want to bombard my head with bass, my M50's will more than do the job)

Going back to my comment about listening to music that doesn't quite "benefit" from higher end headphones, I'm referring specifically to the main genres of music I listen to: hardstyle, aggrotech industrial, various forms of gabber, hard house, etc etc. Y'know, stuff that tends to be a tad heavy with use of distortion







Best thing though, is that the K712's aren't adding in additional distortion on top of things (Funker Vogt's "Fire and Forget" was one where I tended to notice distortion with the Siberia V2's, especially when the vocalist was enunciating as the kick and main pad/lead punched through). Kicks in particular sounded more well rounded on the albums I listened to some of my favourite tracks from (Funker Vogt's "Blutzoll", Juno Reactor's "Gods & Monster", Suicide Commando's "Implements of Hell", Carbon 12's "Very Harsh Frequencies" being a few examples). There's also remarkably more of the lower frequencies actually present in the K712's.

Bit of a long answer, guess I tend to ramble somewhat









TL;DR version: I love them, they're comfier, noticeably higher audio quality that also presents a much more believable feel to one's music. They also match the colour of everything else on my desk ^_^ Once I get that new desk I want, I'm definitely going to need a headphone stand, since I want to show these off! Also, aggrotech plays nicely with them!!


----------



## Crowe98

I need to know quickly if HD558's are worth buying? About to get them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Great thoughts!
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, the Siberia V2's were the white bodied analog ones, plugged directly into a front panel input and using onboard audio from an Asus Crosshair IV Formula. Volume was typically set between 35-50% in software, and full volume on the inline volume adjuster, since it quickly got the irritating scratchy pot problem most inline volume controls seem to get. Not the most optimal of setups, but it kept cable clutter down. The AKG K712's are plugged into Headphone 1 on my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 audio interface, with Windows/software set to 70%, and the Scarlett's potentiometer/volume control set to roughly 11 o'clock. I would have used the same setup for both, however it would appear that I don't have any 1/8" to 1/4" adapters that fit the Siberia V2's (all the adapters I have are screw on)..
> 
> Also for the record, I pretty much never used the microphone on my Siberia V2 headset, so it's not a loss (worse come to worst, I'll pick up some sort of microphone, like I was planning on anyways - already got three on my wishlist for reasons other than computer use >.>;;; )
> 
> I would have to say the difference is leaps and bounds, in both comfort as well as sound quality, even if a lot of the music I listen to wouldn't necessarily "benefit" from the K712's. At present, I've been listening to some of my favourite albums, but I'm hoping to get a round or two of various games in tonight as well. Before going into music and games though, I'll give my thoughts on a few other things..
> 
> First of all, the K712's fit a LOT better. Around the ear is clearly more comfortable to me as opposed to over the ear, at least for general listening (I still lean more towards over the ear when it comes to djing, HOWEVER I do know I ~really~ like the HDJ-2000s and how they feel/sound, so at some point I'll be upgrading my djing headphones to the Pioneers, but that's off topic enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The AKGs barely have any pinching, with only a bit just above my jaw (and below the ear), but I wouldn't doubt that such will go away with some use. The headband, while being solid leather, seems to conform to the top of my head better than the Siberias. Additionally, when doing the "headbang test" my K712's stay on my head when shaking up and down, and only move somewhat side to side. Compare this to the Siberia V2's which would fall off with only a couple of shakes. The rotating ear cups are a nice perk too.
> 
> Biggest thing I would have to say comfort wise is that the K712's don't feel like they're squishing down on my ears, AND I don't get that quiet yet still annoying kind of "white noise" if I leave the headphones on but have no sound going through to them. By "white noise", I'm referring to the effect some people get when wearing ear defenders (aka ear muffs) or ear plugs and no loud noises are nearby.
> 
> In the aesthetics department, which I know makes no difference to the audio quality but still makes a difference to me, they look absolutely GORGEOUS, but I have to be honest: my two favourite colours are burnt orange and black. They also don't have this appearance of being "toy-like", and the black will blend in with everything else that on my desk quite nicely.
> 
> As for audio quality, the K712's are noticeably more balanced than the Siberias, ESPECIALLY in regards to bass. While my Siberia's have this heavily accentuated and muddy bass, the AKG K712's still let you hear the bass but it compliments and blends in cleanly with the rest of the songs one is listening to. For lack of better terms, the music I listen to feels more "alive", and I dare even say "open". The K712's give me plenty of bass for listening for long periods of time - besides, if I really want to bombard my head with bass, my M50's will more than do the job)
> 
> Going back to my comment about listening to music that doesn't quite "benefit" from higher end headphones, I'm referring specifically to the main genres of music I listen to: hardstyle, aggrotech industrial, various forms of gabber, hard house, etc etc. Y'know, stuff that tends to be a tad heavy with use of distortion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing though, is that the K712's aren't adding in additional distortion on top of things (Funker Vogt's "Fire and Forget" was one where I tended to notice distortion with the Siberia V2's, especially when the vocalist was enunciating as the kick and main pad/lead punched through). Kicks in particular sounded more well rounded on the albums I listened to some of my favourite tracks from (Funker Vogt's "Blutzoll", Juno Reactor's "Gods & Monster", Suicide Commando's "Implements of Hell", Carbon 12's "Very Harsh Frequencies" being a few examples). There's also remarkably more of the lower frequencies actually present in the K712's.
> 
> Bit of a long answer, guess I tend to ramble somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TL;DR version: I love them, they're comfier, noticeably higher audio quality that also presents a much more believable feel to one's music. They also match the colour of everything else on my desk ^_^ Once I get that new desk I want, I'm definitely going to need a headphone stand, since I want to show these off! Also, aggrotech plays nicely with them!!


Did not paste this half of my post somehow... It's great to hear how much better they sound for you. Do you still have the SS headset? I wonder how the SS headset would benefit from some sort of amping. If you have time, I am sure the community would greatly appreciate if you paste that into the review system for the AKG K712 in the headphone section so others can read it. I could do it for you if you'd like, but I would rather you get credit for it by having it be under your name.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I need to know quickly if HD558's are worth buying? About to get them.


Depends... for how much?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> I need to know quickly if HD558's are worth buying? About to get them.


I don't really have much experience with headphones, but I have no complaints about mine, other than the rather fragile construction of their headband.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did not paste this half of my post somehow... It's great to hear how much better they sound for you. Do you still have the SS headset? I wonder how the SS headset would benefit from some sort of amping. If you have time, I am sure the community would greatly appreciate if you paste that into the review system for the AKG K712 in the headphone section so others can read it. I could do it for you if you'd like, but I would rather you get credit for it by having it be under your name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends... for how much?


Im Australian, so $200.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Im Australian, so $200.


How much do they usually cost over there? They are usually around $130 in the US and even then I think that is a tad too much for them personally.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How much do they usually cost over there? They are usually around $130 in the US and even then I think that is a tad too much for them personally.


Lowest I've ever seen them go is $199, so yeah thats the average around here.

EDIT: I need an answer real quick guys, im about to leave.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> Lowest I've ever seen them go is $199, so yeah thats the average around here.


How much does the AD700 cost over there? I am trying get a pricing comparison.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did not paste this half of my post somehow... It's great to hear how much better they sound for you. Do you still have the SS headset? I wonder how the SS headset would benefit from some sort of amping. If you have time, I am sure the community would greatly appreciate if you paste that into the review system for the AKG K712 in the headphone section so others can read it. I could do it for you if you'd like, but I would rather you get credit for it by having it be under your name.


Many thanks for stating they're great thoughts, even if they're technically preliminary thoughts. ^_^

I still have the Steel Series Siberia v2, but odds are it won't see much, if any use from now on. As for trying them out with the Scarlett, I'll see if I can conjure up an adapter that actually fits and then give it a whirl - the 18i20 could make it fairly easy to A/B the two, since it has two headphone outputs.

I'll post up the review in a bit, and then add in additional thoughts to it after a few days







I would edit it to be written more like an actual review, but two things prevent such, the first being I'm fairly tired (mmm, alarm for work goes off in six hours ), and secondly I don't really have any other headphones to compare it to (my collection is fairly small: Sony MDR-V500 (with shot ear pads, but they provided years of enjoyment), Audio Technica ATH-M50S, and then the Steel Series Siberia v2)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How much does the AD700 cost over there? I am trying get a pricing comparison.


According to this., $180ish
http://www.shopbot.com.au/pp-audio-technica-ath-ad700-price-120369.html#tab_offers

I got my 558s for $120 with shipping. I don't really think they're worth much more than that. I'm used to thinking things are more expensive than they are, though, since everything in Canada is expensive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> According to this., $180ish
> http://www.shopbot.com.au/pp-audio-technica-ath-ad700-price-120369.html#tab_offers
> 
> I got my 558s for $120 with shipping. I don't really think they're worth much more than that. I'm used to thinking things are more expensive than they are, though, since everything in Canada is expensive.


Eh... if the AD700's go for $180, $200 seems a little high IMO. They aren't really better IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks for stating they're great thoughts, even if they're technically preliminary thoughts. ^_^
> 
> I still have the Steel Series Siberia v2, but odds are it won't see much, if any use from now on. As for trying them out with the Scarlett, I'll see if I can conjure up an adapter that actually fits and then give it a whirl - the 18i20 could make it fairly easy to A/B the two, since it has two headphone outputs.
> 
> I'll post up the review in a bit, and then add in additional thoughts to it after a few days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would edit it to be written more like an actual review, but two things prevent such, the first being I'm fairly tired (mmm, alarm for work goes off in six hours ), and secondly I don't really have any other headphones to compare it to (my collection is fairly small: Sony MDR-V500 (with shot ear pads, but they provided years of enjoyment), Audio Technica ATH-M50S, and then the Steel Series Siberia v2)


Cool! I will definitely be looking forward to reading that.







I always enjoy reading other people's impressions of different headphones personally. It can help provide options to friends sometimes as well.


----------



## Crowe98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How much does the AD700 cost over there? I am trying get a pricing comparison.


The 700x's are $199, www.pccasegear.com


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> The 700x's are $199, www.pccasegear.com


I would say the pricing is about right then. Whether it is worth it is up to you though and what kind of sound you like.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I know that getting anything with a similar bass is impossible, so I've had a look around and it looks like I will be getting one of these:
> 
> Sony xba-H1 £79.99
> Philips Fidelio S2 £79.99
> Onkyo IE-FC300 £99.99
> The sony's look like they might be a bit uncomfortable, and the onkyo's have the advantage of a detachable cable but these also cost £20 more.
> All of these are fairly new so it's hard to find a comparison between them.
> Why does it have to be so hard to make a decision?


unfortunately I don't know any of them, as I suggested, look into the ex range from Sony, even if it might be discontinued, that will be your best upgrade, from my experience


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh I'm sure they are. My advice is to buy the Magni first, then buy the Modi if you still feel your sound isn't adequate.


Thanks for the advice, I might just do that!

Although having the stack of both just looks so sexy









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> And how did i know the members of this thread would reply in this manner...


Yeah...not commenting on the audio, but I do think it looks a little ridiculous.

Probably super comfortable though--apparently their Siberia is rather comfy from what I've heard, so I'd imagine they put a focus on comfort.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like Logan but he probably could of did the video a better way.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like Logan but he probably could of did the video a better way.


I did not watch it, but I know Logan likes to do more sensationalist (albeit wrong sometimes) videos to get views. Soundcards DO make a difference from onboard, it was a huge difference going from my onboard Realtek RX892 to the Asus Xonar DX.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Logan just came out with this video claiming that sound cards are useless... Is any of this really true?


biggest piece of crap I've watched in a long time!
Hahahaha - I couldn't stop laughing - his lost ALL the credibility I had for him.

EDIT:
It is videos like that, that make my unsubscribe.

Just to add something to that video - as part of my comment I left there:
"Also, just to be ironic - did you fail to notice, when rendering the video or recording it that there was a huge hum and buzz in the background?
No? Oh...just stick to on-board I guess, you'll probably not notice it







﻿"


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Logan just came out with this video claiming that sound cards are useless... Is any of this really true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggest piece of crap I've watched in a long time!
> Hahahaha - I couldn't stop laughing - his lost ALL the credibility I had for him.
> 
> EDIT:
> It is videos like that, that make my unsubscribe.
> 
> Just to add something to that video - as part of my comment I left there:
> "Also, just to be ironic - did you fail to notice, when rendering the video or recording it that there was a huge hum and buzz in the background?
> No? Oh...just stick to on-board I guess, you'll probably not notice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿"
Click to expand...

Oh wow. I can't wait for his 2nd video, sounds like it's going to be a load of more crap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh wow. I can't wait for his 2nd video, sounds like it's going to be a load of more crap.


I really did respect his opinions and reviews on a lot of gear, including Linus - but that video....a lot of people will believe him, because his "famous" and that's the worrying part of it.

That said even Linus, the man that does cooling and should be very good at doing reviews, even slipped up.
When he did his H220 review, he forgot to plug the pump in a motherboard header with enough voltage, thus making the pump perform half at what it should be performing lol.
That was slightly embarrassing for him.


----------



## shilka

Tiny Tom Logan from overclock3D is just as bad if not way worse then Logan from Tek Syndicate

Stoped following him on youtube after his BS video about the Thortech PSU


----------



## Alex132

I take all 3 with a grain of salt, each has their own thing... Linus I prefer the most... but his audio reviews aren't the best IMO. None of them have very good audio reviews though haha.

I still remember the hype because Logan did another sensationalist (and badly done again) review of the 8120, saying it was much better than the 3770k when both were overclocked. Needless to say there were dozens of flaws in the way he did it that lead to the mistrust I have for him.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> biggest piece of crap I've watched in a long time!
> Hahahaha - I couldn't stop laughing - his lost ALL the credibility I had for him.
> 
> EDIT:
> It is videos like that, that make my unsubscribe.
> 
> Just to add something to that video - as part of my comment I left there:
> "Also, just to be ironic - did you fail to notice, when rendering the video or recording it that there was a huge hum and buzz in the background?
> No? Oh...just stick to on-board I guess, you'll probably not notice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿"


lol

I wonder how much mayflower paid them to do that video.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> biggest piece of crap I've watched in a long time!
> Hahahaha - I couldn't stop laughing - his lost ALL the credibility I had for him.
> 
> EDIT:
> It is videos like that, that make my unsubscribe.
> 
> Just to add something to that video - as part of my comment I left there:
> "Also, just to be ironic - did you fail to notice, when rendering the video or recording it that there was a huge hum and buzz in the background?
> No? Oh...just stick to on-board I guess, you'll probably not notice it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ﻿"
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> I wonder how much mayflower paid them to do that video.
Click to expand...

Not to mention how bad the guy was at what he did.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Tiny Tom Logan from overclock3D is just as bad if not way worse then Logan from Tek Syndicate
> 
> Stoped following him on youtube after his BS video about the Thortech PSU


Oh god Tiny Tom.....He had a video up, looking for reviewers, but I wasn't signed up to his forum nor had reviews written there, it was dead easy for me to copy and paste and put it on his forum, but I didn't see the point in doing that.
So I PM'ed him on YouTube telling him what I review, what contacts I have etc.
His reply was beyond unprofessional - littered with swear words, it was disgusting.
After I read his reply - I thought: "I would never work with someone like that, even if you paid me"

Shortly after that, I received the honour of being an AKG Insider and then building up a contact with Antec and thus owning, as a consumer the very first batch of their latest coolers.
I couldn't help but feel snug.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I take all 3 with a grain of salt, each has their own thing... Linus I prefer the most... but his audio reviews aren't the best IMO. None of them have very good audio reviews though haha.
> 
> I still remember the hype because Logan did another sensationalist (and badly done again) review of the 8120, saying it was much better than the 3770k when both were overclocked. Needless to say there were dozens of flaws in the way he did it that lead to the mistrust I have for him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not to mention how bad the guy was at what he did.


What I appreciate with Linus is that recently his always been honest about audio sides of things.
that's why even on Instagram and YouTube he stated that he never was an audio nut - more so he wants to get into the audio reviewing side of things and thus is "educating himself over it" I respect him for that and like that. He is honest about it at least.

I agree in that video shared- the guy waffled.
I mean if you're going to get someone in to talk about the nitty gritty, get someone that knows about it.
I will never admit knowing about SNR and those types of things as I don't hear it or have the music quality to hear the difference.
But with my own ears, I can definitely hear the difference between soundcard vs non-soundcard setups - with no eq, no amping etc.
Difference is night and day, even my mum can hear it. That's why when I built her PC, I put her on a D1 straight from the get-go.

Have someone like mike from OCN (I think that's his name) - even TJ angel for example - then not only would you have validity but also concrete proof of proof and not just two guys making non-sense in front of a camera with no proof apart from:
"GO to a youtube video and hear the difference"

I literally facepalm'ed myself when I heard that.
Be it being on YT long enough or not, but don't they know that YT compresses everything anyway? Hideously funny


----------



## Simca

My opinion of the video is much lighter than most of you. Admittedly though, I like watching his videos. While the information mostly seems 2nd hand or about as in depth as an enthusiast (but not expert), I think he has great production value. His camera, audio quality, presentation is spot on and others should envy the production value he brings. What people shouldn't envy so much is his content. It's good that he bring awareness of products, but he doesn't know the nitty gritty that someone heavily involved in technology would know. He's more of an all around guy dipping his "ethusiast" feet into a little of everything.

That said the idiot from Mayflower was the real disappointment. He's representing an audio company and was dumb as a door knob. He's the real idiot of the video.

I think everyone here has heard the difference between onboard and a sound card. Sure an external DAC is better, but a soundcard is not just an amp. It's not just louder sound that makes it sound better. There are clear distinctions between a poorly made onboard sound and a dedicated sound card..but back to the video..Logan like I've said is a tech enthusiast and makes a living or a hobby out of reviewing on a "general" basis.

I think you're all going a bit too hard on him personally.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My opinion of the video is much lighter than most of you. Admittedly though, I like watching his videos. While the information mostly seems 2nd hand or about as in depth as an enthusiast (but not expert), I think he has great production value. His camera, audio quality, presentation is spot on and others should envy the production value he brings. What people shouldn't envy so much is his content. It's good that he bring awareness of products, but he doesn't know the nitty gritty that someone heavily involved in technology would know. He's more of an all around guy dipping his "ethusiast" feet into a little of everything.
> 
> That said the idiot from Mayflower was the real disappointment. He's representing an audio company and was dumb as a door knob. He's the real idiot of the video.
> 
> I think everyone here has heard the difference between onboard and a sound card. Sure an external DAC is better, but a soundcard is not just an amp. It's not just louder sound that makes it sound better. There are clear distinctions between a poorly made onboard sound and a dedicated sound card..but back to the video..Logan like I've said is a tech enthusiast and makes a living or a hobby out of reviewing on a "general" basis.
> 
> I think you're all going a bit too hard on him personally.


I laughed at that reply.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I laughed at that reply.


y


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> y


----------



## shilka

Talking about building up contact with a brand i have good relation with Cooler Master

Have been asked as an outsider to give opinion

Anyway off topic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Talking about building up contact with a brand i have good relation with Cooler Master
> 
> Have been asked as an outsider to give opinion
> 
> Anyway off topic


that's always very good!
Good job bro









I read some of your PSU stuff recently - really well done!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


y


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh god Tiny Tom.....He had a video up, looking for reviewers, but I wasn't signed up to his forum nor had reviews written there, it was dead easy for me to copy and paste and put it on his forum, but I didn't see the point in doing that.
> So I PM'ed him on YouTube telling him what I review, what contacts I have etc.
> His reply was beyond unprofessional - littered with swear words, it was disgusting.
> After I read his reply - I thought: "I would never work with someone like that, even if you paid me"
> 
> Shortly after that, I received the honour of being an AKG Insider and then building up a contact with Antec and thus owning, as a consumer the very first batch of their latest coolers.
> I couldn't help but feel snug.


Wow. I am genuinely interesting in what his response would have been, that sounds so strange.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What I appreciate with Linus is that recently his always been honest about audio sides of things.
> that's why even on Instagram and YouTube he stated that he never was an audio nut - more so he wants to get into the audio reviewing side of things and thus is "educating himself over it" I respect him for that and like that. He is honest about it at least.
> 
> I agree in that video shared- the guy waffled.
> I mean if you're going to get someone in to talk about the nitty gritty, get someone that knows about it.
> I will never admit knowing about SNR and those types of things as I don't hear it or have the music quality to hear the difference.
> But with my own ears, I can definitely hear the difference between soundcard vs non-soundcard setups - with no eq, no amping etc.
> Difference is night and day, even my mum can hear it. That's why when I built her PC, I put her on a D1 straight from the get-go.
> 
> Have someone like mike from OCN (I think that's his name) - even TJ angel for example - then not only would you have validity but also concrete proof of proof and not just two guys making non-sense in front of a camera with no proof apart from:
> "GO to a youtube video and hear the difference"
> 
> I literally facepalm'ed myself when I heard that.
> Be it being on YT long enough or not, but don't they know that YT compresses everything anyway? Hideously funny


Yeah, Linus is honest about his in-experience... which is good









A lot of the things he does though, will not be targeted to people like audio engineers and whatnot because they simply won't be watching his videos for audio advice. So things like why does 16/24/32 bit matter eg; quantization of sound and stuff like that I don't care about. It's more when reviewers are like "*This Razer headset is the best sound you can get for $100*". That irks me, because that's just simply not true. A simple way to fix that would be "This Razer headset is the best sounding headset I have heard at $100".

Oh and yeah.. "Go listen to that on YT/Soundcloud/Beatport/Pandora" is annoying, because that's all 128k and ruins sound

But I would like Linus/other reviewers to have something simple, like "what entry-level audiophile headphones + amp/dac would be good for X money". And just list general things like DT770 80-250Ohm, 558s, etc. magni/modi, STX/DX, O2, D1, etc. "Also consider second-hand, and for more info see X or Y".

Idk, just my thoughts


----------



## QSS-5

interesting video, nothing wrong with challenging opinions it is about audio which is subjective. there is a message within the lines: obviously he has been sold on the idea that gaming headsets are the best ( just check out his reviews) then he gets in touch with proper audio headphones and he is just really impressed and will jump on anything that Mayflower says since he knows the right terminology for the audio factors. the main lesson to be learn here is get proper headphones, which for some reason was not addressed properly with this video, it was more of a bash and pointing out problems without giving any great solution.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow. I am genuinely interesting in what his response would have been, that sounds so strange.
> Yeah, Linus is honest about his in-experience... which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the things he does though, will not be targeted to people like audio engineers and whatnot because they simply won't be watching his videos for audio advice. So things like why does 16/24/32 bit matter eg; quantization of sound and stuff like that I don't care about. It's more when reviewers are like "*This Razer headset is the best sound you can get for $100*". That irks me, because that's just simply not true. A simple way to fix that would be "This Razer headset is the best sounding headset I have heard at $100".
> 
> Oh and yeah.. "Go listen to that on YT/Soundcloud/Beatport/Pandora" is annoying, because that's all 128k and ruins sound
> 
> But I would like Linus/other reviewers to have something simple, like "what entry-level audiophile headphones + amp/dac would be good for X money". And just list general things like DT770 80-250Ohm, 558s, etc. magni/modi, STX/DX, O2, D1, etc. "Also consider second-hand, and for more info see X or Y".
> 
> Idk, just my thoughts


When I compile my IEM list with my friend (as we've heard and probably reviewed over 100 earphones between us) I'll create a video as a BUYERS GUIDE to earphones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow. I am genuinely interesting in what his response would have been, that sounds so strange.
> Yeah, Linus is honest about his in-experience... which is good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the things he does though, will not be targeted to people like audio engineers and whatnot because they simply won't be watching his videos for audio advice. So things like why does 16/24/32 bit matter eg; quantization of sound and stuff like that I don't care about. It's more when reviewers are like "*This Razer headset is the best sound you can get for $100*". That irks me, because that's just simply not true. A simple way to fix that would be "This Razer headset is the best sounding headset I have heard at $100".
> 
> Oh and yeah.. "Go listen to that on YT/Soundcloud/Beatport/Pandora" is annoying, because that's all 128k and ruins sound
> 
> But I would like Linus/other reviewers to have something simple, like "what entry-level audiophile headphones + amp/dac would be good for X money". And just list general things like DT770 80-250Ohm, 558s, etc. magni/modi, STX/DX, O2, D1, etc. "Also consider second-hand, and for more info see X or Y".
> 
> Idk, just my thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I compile my IEM list with my friend (as we've heard and probably reviewed over 100 earphones between us) I'll create a video as a BUYERS GUIDE to earphones.
Click to expand...

Oh btw, I have "heard" that the Beats you get with the HTC One are "good". However they seem to be utter... crap. Like I mean, mono-audio and worse than fake beats sound. You have any idea on this? I am really bad with IEMs / general earphones.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My opinion of the video is much lighter than most of you. Admittedly though, I like watching his videos. While the information mostly seems 2nd hand or about as in depth as an enthusiast (but not expert), I think he has great production value. His camera, audio quality, presentation is spot on and others should envy the production value he brings. What people shouldn't envy so much is his content. It's good that he bring awareness of products, but he doesn't know the nitty gritty that someone heavily involved in technology would know. He's more of an all around guy dipping his "ethusiast" feet into a little of everything.
> 
> That said the idiot from Mayflower was the real disappointment. He's representing an audio company and was dumb as a door knob. He's the real idiot of the video.
> 
> I think everyone here has heard the difference between onboard and a sound card. Sure an external DAC is better, but a soundcard is not just an amp. It's not just louder sound that makes it sound better. There are clear distinctions between a poorly made onboard sound and a dedicated sound card..but back to the video..Logan like I've said is a tech enthusiast and makes a living or a hobby out of reviewing on a "general" basis.
> 
> I think you're all going a bit too hard on him personally.


I tend to agree.

I know he's been getting a lot of flak from people here on OCN, but I enjoy watching Logan's videos.

Yes, he is overconfident in his own abilities sometimes I think, and a little too sure of himself.
He also likes making outrageous statements sometimes.
That being said, he still is well spoken and has good production value .

I definitely don't agree with everything he says, but I still enjoy his videos.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QSS-5*
> 
> interesting video, nothing wrong with challenging opinions it is about audio which is subjective. there is a message within the lines: obviously he has been sold on the idea that gaming headsets are the best ( just check out his reviews) then he gets in touch with proper audio headphones and he is just really impressed and will jump on anything that Mayflower says since he knows the right terminology for the audio factors. the main lesson to be learn here is get proper headphones, which for some reason was not addressed properly with this video, it was more of a bash and pointing out problems without giving any great solution.


Basically this.

TD, y?


----------



## Alex132

Also as far as production goes, is everyone ignoring the obvious static in that video about audio quality?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh btw, I have "heard" that the Beats you get with the HTC One are "good". However they seem to be utter... crap. Like I mean, mono-audio and worse than fake beats sound. You have any idea on this? I am really bad with IEMs / general earphones.


well as freebies, they're definitely good, but for purchasing, I wouldn't go near them.
They're, like their headphones, overpriced.
Take the price factor away, and they're good for their genre.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also as far as production goes, is everyone ignoring the obvious static in that video about audio quality?


Nop -I pointed that out on here too.
That's why I laughed at Simca's reply of "good production and video etc" when that video had a huge buzz/static noise in the background.

@Simca - that's why I was laughing.
As for being "too harsh". Not really - someone as well established as that should really know better.

As you know my mechanical review wasn't the best, but it certainly covers a HELL LOT more than what most other youtube reviewers would cover.


----------



## pez

Speaking of mics....I still need a better one. My volume is still coming off rather low with my Zalman mic. Meh.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh btw, I have "heard" that the Beats you get with the HTC One are "good". However they seem to be utter... crap. Like I mean, mono-audio and worse than fake beats sound. You have any idea on this? I am really bad with IEMs / general earphones.
> 
> 
> 
> well as freebies, they're definitely good, but for purchasing, I wouldn't go near them.
> They're, like their headphones, overpriced.
> Take the price factor away, and they're good for their genre.
Click to expand...

I was just saying because I got some with my HTC One


----------



## phenom01

SO got my AKG 701's and my Titanium HD..havnt got my amp yet. You wanted me to let you know what I think. Using them on just the Asus DX atm(work 12-14 hour days havnt installed new card yet) I am rather blown away at the difference between them and the AD700's. Ive gone from basic a headset toSennheiser PC-160s to Audio Technica AD700's to AKG 701s and this is by far the biggest sound quality improvment I have ever done. I am hearing notes and tones and sounds I have never heard before in songs I have listened to hundreds of times the clarity is amazing. The only downside is ATM this DX doesnt have enough juice to push them all that far but that will be solved friday when the O2 gets here. On a side note...WOW the Titanium is like 2.5x the size of this DX and weighs like 3x as much...So I am assuming once I get this all setup im probably going to have an eargasm. I will give ya a shout out once i get it all setup. Thanks again OC and Simca.


----------



## Simca

I will admit, there's a lot of static in his videos actually. He should really get a new mic. That said, everything else he does is leagues above 98% of all video reviewers on youtube.


----------



## QSS-5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Basically this.
> 
> TD, y?


it was not aimed at you, it was towards the guy in the video


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> SO got my AKG 701's and my Titanium HD..havnt got my amp yet. You wanted me to let you know what I think. Using them on just the Asus DX atm(work 12-14 hour days havnt installed new card yet) I am rather blown away at the difference between them and the AD700's. Ive gone from basic a headset toSennheiser PC-160s to Audio Technica AD700's to AKG 701s and this is by far the biggest sound quality improvment I have ever done. I am hearing notes and tones and sounds I have never heard before in songs I have listened to hundreds of times the clarity is amazing. The only downside is ATM this DX doesnt have enough juice to push them all that far but that will be solved friday when the O2 gets here. On a side note...WOW the Titanium is like 2.5x the size of this DX and weighs like 3x as much...So I am assuming once I get this all setup im probably going to have an eargasm. I will give ya a shout out once i get it all setup. Thanks again OC and Simca.


Love that you enjoy them and everything is working out for you.







Let us know how things change once you get the O2!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I will admit, there's a lot of static in his videos actually. He should really get a new mic. That said, everything else he does is leagues above 98% of all video reviewers on youtube.


Maybe he should get a soundcard to check it back too


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Basically this.
> 
> TD, y?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mic bro's



Edit: Just realized this makes it look like my mic is floating, lol.



I'm using a Rode PSA1 boom arm.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I record via my Sony HX9V camera & Logitech USB mic and never had a mic problems...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh and yeah.. "Go listen to that on YT/Soundcloud/Beatport/Pandora" is annoying, because that's all 128k and ruins sound


Are you referring to their sample clip on the website, or after having paid for the product? Way you've written that can be confusing, as purchased products do indeed come as either 320Kbps MP3, or AIFF/WAV if you pay the premium fees.

EDIT: Ohh.... Wow, their previews are 128Kbps? Ouch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Haha that guy Tyler from the video:
http://www.youtube.com/user/ramsfan6237

Has been replying to some comments - I can't help but laugh at some of his comments.
Oh that marketing, that lovely endorsed marketing.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I did not watch it, but I know Logan likes to do more sensationalist (albeit wrong sometimes) videos to get views. Soundcards DO make a difference from onboard, it was a huge difference going from my onboard Realtek RX892 to the Asus Xonar DX.


same. The Asus Xonar DG was a difference over on-board but when I upgraded to the Asus Essence ST there wasn't much difference other than the extra juice.


----------



## Heavy MG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> same. The Asus Xonar DG was a difference over on-board but when I upgraded to the Asus Essence ST there wasn't much difference other than the extra juice.


It's amazing what a $30 card can do,I love the DGX in my other rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha that guy Tyler from the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ramsfan6237
> 
> Has been replying to some comments - I can't help but laugh at some of his comments.
> Oh that marketing, that lovely endorsed marketing.


I scrolled down in the video comments and looked at some of the replies he sent you,he seems quite butthurt to say the least about any gamer who wants to use speakers. I find it so hilarious how bad he's only hurting himself right now with those really unprofessional comments.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> It's amazing what a $30 card can do,I love the DGX in my other rig.
> I scrolled down in the video comments and looked at some of the replies he sent you,he seems quite butthurt to say the least about any gamer who wants to use speakers. I find it so hilarious how bad he's only hurting himself right now with those really unprofessional comments.


agreed, I find it funny in all honesty. Oh well







!


----------



## EpicPie

Sennheiser & Head-Fi are doing a Momentum & Amperior giveaway.


















http://bit.ly/1fGyVsZ


----------



## musicPC

Thanks for the news Epicpie. I'll try my luck with this one...never win anything


----------



## raisethe3

Anyone have experience on the Sennheiser HD 400 series? (Specifically the HD 419s, 429s & the 439s). I'd like to know what you guys think?


----------



## Simca

Don't bother with the 400 series.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heavy MG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> same. The Asus Xonar DG was a difference over on-board but when I upgraded to the Asus Essence ST there wasn't much difference other than the extra juice.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what a $30 card can do,I love the DGX in my other rig.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Haha that guy Tyler from the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ramsfan6237
> 
> Has been replying to some comments - I can't help but laugh at some of his comments.
> Oh that marketing, that lovely endorsed marketing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I scrolled down in the video comments and looked at some of the replies he sent you,he seems quite butthurt to say the least about any gamer who wants to use speakers. I find it so hilarious how bad he's only hurting himself right now with those really unprofessional comments.
Click to expand...

Where? I haven't seen these comments.

Just read them, yeah totally unprofessional and butthurt.
Makes me really not want to order from them, plus I don't think he actually knows as much as he claims to know - he just wants people to think that he does xD


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where? I haven't seen these comments.
> 
> Just read them, yeah totally unprofessional and butthurt.
> Makes me really not want to order from them, plus I don't think he actually knows as much as he claims to know - he just wants people to think that he does xD


you just look through the comments, EVERYONE slammed him haha. Not only him but Logan too.

This is how I see a soundcard: Like a GPU - your on-board GPU works, but if you push it it won't cope and more so will look horrible (low fps) - same goes for soundcards - the fact that it is processed separately, reduces problems, increases performance (audio) and thus gives you a better sound experience.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where? I haven't seen these comments.
> 
> Just read them, yeah totally unprofessional and butthurt.
> Makes me really not want to order from them, plus I don't think he actually knows as much as he claims to know - he just wants people to think that he does xD
> 
> 
> 
> you just look through the comments, EVERYONE slammed him haha. Not only him but Logan too.
> 
> This is how I see a soundcard: Like a GPU - your on-board GPU works, but if you push it it won't cope and more so will look horrible (low fps) - same goes for soundcards - the fact that it is processed separately, reduces problems, increases performance (audio) and thus gives you a better sound experience.
Click to expand...

I love the fact that he stated that the ONLY difference between a soundcard and onboard is the amp. Like, the DX's amp for example is so non-powerful it might as well be the same as the onboard. And he stated that it was nothing to do with SNR and sound quality!

Also he never stated about the 1/8th rule of output resistance, the difference between most soundcard front-port resistance and rear-port resistance. Also he never stated anything about DEDICATED amps and DACs being seperate.
Also his whole talk about the EMI from using the front-audio-port because of the wire going through your whole computer is so dumb. I mean, thats 12v at most going through your computer case - plus the noise from the front-port could be assosiated with things OTHER than EMI. ie; a bad on-board soundcard. Even he says that internal soundcards can/are affected by those problems...
And then he goes on to state that external DAC/AMPs have none of those problems...

Eugh. I mean, sure external DAC/AMPs could be less affected by the miniscule amounts of EMI from a computer because they *generally* aren't as close to the power producing components of a computer as a soundcard is. But then they have 12,15,16 etc. volt power lines inside them. Or are susceptible to RFI (schiit magni >_> ).

Basically, soundcards are good. They should not be discredited as the first step to getting better audio. Soundcards have good DACs, and they should not be discredited for their amps, or lack of.

Onboard is crap, and he shouldn't promote it. I think what he was trying, and doing so miserably, was trying to disprove that some people think that soundcards > good external DACs / amps.

But some soundcards CAN be better than external dac/amps. There is no clear line, and he should be more open about WHICH problems things have, and WHICH dac/amps are good, which are bad, which sound cards are good for their price, which are bad etc. That video needed a lot of redoing / expanding on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I love the fact that he stated that the ONLY difference between a soundcard and onboard is the amp. Like, the DX's amp for example is so non-powerful it might as well be the same as the onboard. And he stated that it was nothing to do with SNR and sound quality!
> 
> Also he never stated about the 1/8th rule of output resistance, the difference between most soundcard front-port resistance and rear-port resistance. Also he never stated anything about DEDICATED amps and DACs being seperate.
> Also his whole talk about the EMI from using the front-audio-port because of the wire going through your whole computer is so dumb. I mean, thats 12v at most going through your computer case - plus the noise from the front-port could be assosiated with things OTHER than EMI. ie; a bad on-board soundcard. Even he says that internal soundcards can/are affected by those problems...
> And then he goes on to state that external DAC/AMPs have none of those problems...
> 
> Eugh. I mean, sure external DAC/AMPs could be less affected by the miniscule amounts of EMI from a computer because they *generally* aren't as close to the power producing components of a computer as a soundcard is. But then they have 12,15,16 etc. volt power lines inside them. Or are susceptible to RFI (schiit magni >_> ).
> 
> Basically, soundcards are good. They should not be discredited as the first step to getting better audio. Soundcards have good DACs, and they should not be discredited for their amps, or lack of.
> 
> Onboard is crap, and he shouldn't promote it. I think what he was trying, and doing so miserably, was trying to disprove that some people think that soundcards > good external DACs / amps.
> 
> But some soundcards CAN be better than external dac/amps. There is no clear line, and he should be more open about WHICH problems things have, and WHICH dac/amps are good, which are bad, which sound cards are good for their price, which are bad etc. That video needed a lot of redoing / expanding on.


I agree with absolutely everything said and agree. Well said man.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Sennheiser & Head-Fi are doing a Momentum & Amperior giveaway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bit.ly/1fGyVsZ


Stupid contest being only open to Americans...









Still, cheers for the link Pie!


----------



## jameyscott

I somehow unsubscribed myself from this thread.. Weird. Anyways, onto my latest purchases.

Bought some Coconut Audio cables and this amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Tube-Only-Headphones-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-600-650-Beyer-DT880-/231119481290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35cfcb69ca and then recabled my apple ear buds with solid gold cables.

*Obvious joke is completely obvious. Hopefully...*


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Guys please do not discuss or make remarks about deleted posts.
Quote:


> You may NOT:
> Post questions/remarks pertaining to infractions, warnings or deleted posts. Please contact overclock.net staff directly.


http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service

I will say this unless you have been contacted by me your posts were simply deleted for replying to or referencing another deleted post.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Guys please do not discuss or make remarks about deleted posts.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> I will say this unless you have been contacted by me your posts were simply deleted for replying to or referencing another deleted post.


If you give me or us an explanation - that would be appreciated








I don't see what TOS was broken when all we wanted to do is "chat"








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I somehow unsubscribed myself from this thread.. Weird. Anyways, onto my latest purchases.
> 
> Bought some Coconut Audio cables and this amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Tube-Only-Headphones-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-600-650-Beyer-DT880-/231119481290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35cfcb69ca and then recabled my apple ear buds with solid gold cables.
> 
> *Obvious joke is completely obvious. Hopefully...*


hahaha


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I somehow unsubscribed myself from this thread.. Weird. Anyways, onto my latest purchases.
> 
> Bought some Coconut Audio cables and this amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Tube-Only-Headphones-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-600-650-Beyer-DT880-/231119481290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35cfcb69ca and then recabled my apple ear buds with solid gold cables.
> 
> *Obvious joke is completely obvious. Hopefully...*


trolololol


----------



## twerk

Just submitted some updated information using the application form because my username was changed









My old name was AndyM95 so it would be great if it could be changed in the members list.


----------



## Alex132

that new name...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> that new name...


Ikr


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Guys please do not discuss or make remarks about deleted posts.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> I will say this unless you have been contacted by me your posts were simply deleted for replying to or referencing another deleted post.
> 
> 
> 
> If you give me or us an explanation - that would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see what TOS was broken when all we wanted to do is "chat"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I somehow unsubscribed myself from this thread.. Weird. Anyways, onto my latest purchases.
> 
> Bought some Coconut Audio cables and this amp http://www.ebay.com/itm/Battery-Tube-Only-Headphones-Amplifier-for-Sennheiser-HD-580-600-650-Beyer-DT880-/231119481290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item35cfcb69ca and then recabled my apple ear buds with solid gold cables.
> 
> *Obvious joke is completely obvious. Hopefully...*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha
Click to expand...

OK we do not allow chat servers (voice or text) to be advertised whether in the forum or PMs.

This decision was made after what happened last year with the folders IRC and OCN got dragged into the media and court documents in a bad way for something we had no control over and a server we were not involved in.
We are simply not willing to take the chance of it happening again not matter how small that chance maybe.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Ikr


but is it Miley Cyrus though?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> OK we do not allow chat servers (voice or text) to be advertised whether in the forum or PMs.
> 
> This decision was made after what happened last year with the folders IRC and OCN got dragged into the media and court documents in a bad way for something we had no control over and a server we were not involved in.
> We are simply not willing to take the chance of it happening again not matter how small that chance maybe.


I see - thanks for explaining it
+imaginary rep
but
-imaginary rep for not letting us know beforehand


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but is it Miley Cyrus though?


Don't compare me to that amateur.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Don't compare me to that amateur.


haha (agreed)


----------



## error-id10t

Could people recommend gaming headphones? I've got Titanium HD paired with AD700 at the moment which I think has been a good setup (for gaming). I'm looking for something similar (open sound stage I guess is the term?) but better. Music etc is secondary, no movie watching.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

*My video review of the AKG K545's!*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Could people recommend gaming headphones? I've got Titanium HD paired with AD700 at the moment which I think has been a good setup (for gaming). I'm looking for something similar (open sound stage I guess is the term?) but better. Music etc is secondary, no movie watching.


It really depends on the type of games you play. It doesn't get much better than the AD700 for pure gaming from what I understand. (I've still been meaning to pick up a pair or at least the AD700x so I don't have to deal with that god awful color scheme) I personally love my AKG Q701's and for gaming with my ASUS Essence STX, it's pure bliss. Many people say the Titanium HD is better for gaming, but I believe that is partially preference because I prefer DH to CMSS3D.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't bother with the 400 series.


What would you suggest?

Budget= $60-$65
Music= Trance, techno, hip-hop and R&B, and Dance
Good for gaming, music, watching movies and tv shows, etc
Currently using a SONY MDRZX100 BLACK
Using it with computer speakers and IPOD

Take into account that I am buying this as a gift for a friend. Now he wears hearing aids (because he's hard of hearing) and also glasses. So it needs to be a headphone and preferably over the ear as possible. So I need something that fits along with those.

Thanks for any suggestions you can give.


----------



## Gaupz

Opinions on akg q701's vs sennheiser hd558s on a zxr? I can pick up a pair for$215.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gaupz*
> 
> Opinions on akg q701's vs sennheiser hd558s on a zxr? I can pick up a pair for$215.


Q701 are better than the HD558 IMO


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Guys please do not discuss or make remarks about deleted posts.
> http://www.overclock.net/a/terms-of-service
> 
> I will say this unless you have been contacted by me your posts were simply deleted for replying to or referencing another deleted post.


I understand that it is against the TOS to discuss deleted posts, so we're not allowed to regardless.

But could you explain why it's against the TOS?
Seems like it would often help others to discuss why so other users know not to make the same mistake.


----------



## Simca

Silence fool, before you're taken out by the secret police.

You don't question the powers that be.

I suggest Samson or Superlux headphones over the 4 series. Samson SR850s for what you need.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Silence fool, before you're taken out by the secret police.
> 
> You don't question the powers that be.
> 
> I suggest Samson or Superlux headphones over the 4 series. Samson SR850s for what you need.


Just to be sure, this is closed headphones right?

Thank again Simca!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I understand that it is against the TOS to discuss deleted posts, so we're not allowed to regardless.
> 
> But could you explain why it's against the TOS?
> Seems like it would often help others to discuss why so other users know not to make the same mistake.


He already did. Some bad things happened once, so they just decided to ban it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> He already did. Some bad things happened once, so they just decided to ban it.


Yeah, sorry, just realized I worded it wrong.

I meant to ask why it was in the TOS that we can't discuss why posts were deleted.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yeah, sorry, just realized I worded it wrong.
> 
> I meant to ask why it was in the TOS that we can't discuss why posts were deleted.


I don't know but I'd say it's probably because asking in a thread why your post was deleted would make a mess in the thread. Who knows how many comments get deleted, just imagine if each person replied saying "Hey! Where's my post gone?!" and then a mod having to explain why each time.

Doesn't sound like fun to me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Still enjoying my K712's... Just too busy killing orcs to give more thoughts on them (Orcs Must Die 2 is ADDICTIVE) >.>;;;; Hoping to write some more about my pair this weekend.

@OC'ing Noob: I totally forgot my Kontrol Z2 mixer has 1/4" and 1/8" headphone jacks, so I'll make sure to give it a whirl in the near future for your request on the Steel Series Siberia v2 versus the K712's with amplification (I might even throw in my Sony MDR-V500's and the Audio Technica ATH-M50s as well... Assuming I can steal the M50's back from the spouse!







)... And I could even throw not only CDs (by using the dvd burner I have in the tower atm), but also some of my favourite records (I had started working towards being a vinyl only dj years ago, but nowadays it just makes sense to go digital). So curious to hear how some of my favourite Noisia, Burial, Sunchase, and Robot Death Squad songs sound on these headphones!









Why the Kontrol Z2 instead of my Scarlett 18i20? Seems my old parts box had a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter, but it's so loose it's useless, and the Z2 is sexy? ...Especially between two Stanton STR8-150's?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> What would you suggest?
> 
> Budget= $60-$65
> Music= Trance, techno, hip-hop and R&B, and Dance
> Good for gaming, music, watching movies and tv shows, etc
> Currently using a SONY MDRZX100 BLACK
> Using it with computer speakers and IPOD
> 
> Take into account that I am buying this as a gift for a friend. Now he wears hearing aids (because he's hard of hearing) and also glasses. So it needs to be a headphone and preferably over the ear as possible. So I need something that fits along with those.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions you can give.


http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=108&cp_id=10823&cs_id=1082302&p_id=8323&format=2

Those are probably going to be your best bet for $60 and under. Decent headphones start at ~$100 on average.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So the Pioneer SE-A1000s have become my new work cans. They are so awesome for how little they cost but they don't hold a candle to my DT990s.


----------



## HPE1000

Finally got around to switching to the dt770s for everything. I always had the mic attached to jvc harx700s but those were not comfortable for long gaming sessions, they felt cheap, were huge and I hated swapping headphones every time I got on skype. So far so good, I am going to get rid of the jvcs now.


----------



## pez

Nice^.

Gave my 700s to a friend a while back and they've been good to him. I'm still thinking I'm going to get a desktop mic. Can't bring myself to stick anything on my HD650s







. Besides the clip on Zalman, that is.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice^.
> 
> Gave my 700s to a friend a while back and they've been good to him. I'm still thinking I'm going to get a desktop mic. Can't bring myself to stick anything on my HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides the clip on Zalman, that is.


Hey! Zalman + 650s buddies!

btw, did your 650s come with extra plastic on the cords to the drivers?

It's like rubber remnants as if they were once stuck together, and then torn apart...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice^.
> 
> Gave my 700s to a friend a while back and they've been good to him. I'm still thinking I'm going to get a desktop mic. Can't bring myself to stick anything on my HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides the clip on Zalman, that is.


I had a hard time convincing myself to do it, after all it took me months to finally do it. It works out nice, its on a ball joint so when I am not using the mic I just push it upward and it doesn't even feel like it is there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey! Zalman + 650s buddies!
> 
> btw, did your 650s come with extra plastic on the cords to the drivers?
> 
> It's like rubber remnants as if they were once stuck together, and then torn apart...


I actually got my HD650 off of OC'ing Noob, so I wouldn't know







. My HD600 (different cable, however) didn't have anything like that, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I had a hard time convincing myself to do it, after all it took me months to finally do it. It works out nice, its on a ball joint so when I am not using the mic I just push it upward and it doesn't even feel like it is there.


Yeah, I wouldn't have a problem with them on my DT770s, but the HD650s are just too huge of a step up to not use for gaming. I have to be mindful of people in my house, so the HD650 also get a point there. It's hard to gauge how loud you're talking sometimes when using a closed set.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Review of the AKG K545's in written format:
http://www.overclock.net/products/akg-k545-over-the-ear-headphones-black-k545blk/reviews/6463


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It really depends on the type of games you play. It doesn't get much better than the AD700 for pure gaming from what I understand. (I've still been meaning to pick up a pair or at least the AD700x so I don't have to deal with that god awful color scheme) I personally love my AKG Q701's and for gaming with my ASUS Essence STX, it's pure bliss. Many people say the Titanium HD is better for gaming, but I believe that is partially preference because I prefer DH to CMSS3D.


It's about BF4 and Metro Last light, so those types of games only. I spent time yesterday going through various threads trying to find people recommending changing AD700s to something else but 99% always said forget it. I just feel like I'm missing something.

Then there's that 1/8 rule that I don't even understand, but take the Titanium HD which is 35ohm output. My AD700s are 32ohm so right away there's a problem if we simply use that "rule". If I understand it right, I need headphones that are @ 280ohms impendence?

I won't change the card but I can change the headphones - then throw in the reasoning why people say AD700 have good sound stage; it lacks everything else basically, allowing it to have that sound stage. Well, there's got to be a middle ground where base/mids still exist in better form yet they don't overwhelm, allowing great sound stage?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's about BF4 and Metro Last light, so those types of games only. I spent time yesterday going through various threads trying to find people recommending changing AD700s to something else but 99% always said forget it. I just feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> Then there's that 1/8 rule that I don't even understand, but take the Titanium HD which is 35ohm output. My AD700s are 32ohm so right away there's a problem if we simply use that "rule". If I understand it right, I need headphones that are @ 280ohms impendence?
> 
> I won't change the card but I can change the headphones - then throw in the reasoning why people say AD700 have good sound stage; it lacks everything else basically, allowing it to have that sound stage. Well, there's got to be a middle ground where base/mids still exist in better form yet they don't overwhelm, allowing great sound stage?


I'm not sure I followed too well, but the Titanium can provide plenty of volume to just about anything. It's more the fact that it doesn't always provide the 'juice' it needs. Think of a nice enthusiast PC being under-powered with a lackluster PSU. The AD700 are easily driven, and the Titanium HD won't have a problem driving them (providing them with the juice they need). A proper amp is going to push the 701s to what they are capable of. Providing them with the proper 'juice' can open up the sound stage, reveal better detail, and it is one of the main causes for a lack in the bass department. I've never heard of the 701s being bass monsters, but it is possible that an improvement or change can be affected by the potential amp. Think of how an under-performing/improper PSU can cause components like the GPU to throttle; and ultimately affect performance.

As far as headphones that improve greatly over the AD700, that may very well be the K701 for you once you find a great amp/DAC combo to go with it. It could be a different pair of headphones for you. Unfortunately, I've never had the pleasure to listen the Q/K/etc. 701s, but I've always adored the looks of them. My first pair of 'real' headphones were the Grado SR60, so I kinda skipped over Audio-Technicas and the like. I do enjoy the HD650 I have, but at this point I'm fairly biased







. I believe the 'perfect' headphone for you exists, and is definitely capable of those aforementioned factors.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Just to be sure, this is closed headphones right?
> 
> Thank again Simca!


Simca? Are you here? Or anyone that knows?

You mentioned Samson or Superlux as the headphone choice, but just need to be sure they're closed or open?

Remember, I want closed.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Simca? Are you here? Or anyone that knows?
> 
> You mentioned Samson or Superlux as the headphone choice, but just need to be sure they're closed or open?
> 
> Remember, I want closed.


http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Samson+SR850


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Simca? Are you here? Or anyone that knows?
> 
> You mentioned Samson or Superlux as the headphone choice, but just need to be sure they're closed or open?
> 
> Remember, I want closed.


Did she recommend any specific models?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did she recommend any specific models?


[email protected] Okay, I am not that dumb...

@OC'Noob- Yes, Simca recommended me the following:

Samson SR850
SuperLux HD-681 EVO
SuperLux HD-681 Dynamic

But reading the review, they stated they're semi-open and not closed, unless the review is mistaken? Please let me know.


----------



## jameyscott

The review is not mistaken, it is semi open. The little circles on the ear cup are where the sound leak out

EDIT: derp, I was looking at my HD681Bs, but the principle is still the same,, the little oval shaped things are where the sound leaks out on the sr850


----------



## phenom01

So I just installed my O2 amp and Titanium HD and listened to about 10-15 songs. My jaw hit the floor about 15 seconds into the first song. I was so impressed...I installed Itunes (kinda a anti apple person =/") and bought music for the first time in 10 years and pulled out some old CD's and borrowed a few from a friend for some lossless listening. I just am in shock.









Been playing with the Titanium's settings and EQ and tweaking it. I dont know how I lived with poor sound quality over the years... I am at a loss for how amazing this is.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The review is not mistaken, it is semi open. The little circles on the ear cup are where the sound leak out
> 
> EDIT: derp, I was looking at my HD681Bs, but the principle is still the same,, the little oval shaped things are where the sound leaks out on the sr850


So if he cranked the volume loudly, would I hear it? Supposedly this is in a quiet room? Like the library?

Damn it, I need some recommendations on closed headphones only. No disrespect to Simca for all the help he provided though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> So if he cranked the volume loudly, would I hear it? Supposedly this is in a quiet room? Like the library?
> 
> Damn it, I need some recommendations on closed headphones only. No disrespect to Simca for all the help he provided though.


Can you start off by telling us what you are looking for outside being closed in what price range? Thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just installed my O2 amp and Titanium HD and listened to about 10-15 songs. My jaw hit the floor about 15 seconds into the first song. I was so impressed...I installed Itunes (kinda a anti apple person =/") and bought music for the first time in 10 years and pulled out some old CD's and borrowed a few from a friend for some lossless listening. I just am in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with the Titanium's settings and EQ and tweaking it. I dont know how I lived with poor sound quality over the years... I am at a loss for how amazing this is.


I am happy to hear you are enjoying them so much. It is always an eye opening experience when making that jump into audiophile territory and experiencing detail, clarity, and overall superior listening experience. The K701 is a great pair of headphones for gaming and definitely a great place to start, perhaps even stay.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Can you start off by telling us what you are looking for outside being closed in what price range? Thanks!


Same as previous post before:

Budget= $30-$65
Music= Trance, techno, hip-hop and R&B, and Dance
Good for gaming, music, watching movies and tv shows, etc
Currently using a SONY MDRZX100 BLACK
Using it with computer speakers and IPOD

Take into account that I am buying this as a gift for a friend. Now he wears hearing aids (because he's hard of hearing) and also glasses. So it needs to be a headphone and preferably over the ear as possible. So I need something that fits along with those.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Same as previous post before:
> 
> Budget= $30-$65
> Music= Trance, techno, hip-hop and R&B, and Dance
> Good for gaming, music, watching movies and tv shows, etc
> Currently using a SONY MDRZX100 BLACK
> Using it with computer speakers and IPOD
> 
> Take into account that I am buying this as a gift for a friend. Now he wears hearing aids (because he's hard of hearing) and also glasses. So it needs to be a headphone and preferably over the ear as possible. So I need something that fits along with those.


EDIT: Misread my friend's post. He said the closed version were the HARX700.

I am not too well versed in bassy headphones in that price range so I asked a friend and he suggested the JVC HARX700.


----------



## Simca

I kind of forget but I think the rx700s are semi open as well. I'd recommend the creative aurvana lives over them either way.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I kind of forget but I think the rx700s are semi open as well. I'd recommend the creative aurvana lives over them either way.


And she returns to right wrongs and pass judgement.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For the FiiO lovers in our club, I was thinking about getting my cousing an E6. Do you guys think it is worth it?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not sure I followed too well, but the Titanium can provide plenty of volume to just about anything. /snip


Thanks for the advise. So a question - why do I need an amp? Further down the thread (up from this of course) phenom01 bought A0, why do I need this if my Titanium HD already has enough power? Regarding the headphones, I see the Q701s have now been mentioned few times, time to spent some time looking at that more indepth I think.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For the FiiO lovers in our club, I was thinking about getting my cousing an E6. Do you guys think it is worth it?


What headphones does he use? I'd probably spend those extra 20-30$ and get him E11. That's if you're getting it for portable use only as you can't use it and charge it at same time.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For the FiiO lovers in our club, I was thinking about getting my cousing an E6. Do you guys think it is worth it?


No, not worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> And she returns to right wrongs and pass judgement.


Given his price range he can do better is all I'm saying.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, not worth it.
> Given his price range he can do better is all I'm saying.


I completely defer to your judgement here as I have no experience with that price range. Wasn't trying to be sarcastic.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For the FiiO lovers in our club, I was thinking about getting my cousing an E6. Do you guys think it is worth it?


All FiiO is junk. For a little bit more cash, get a prebuilt cmoy.


----------



## mikeaj

Size, weight, charging mechanism, and cost aside, some CMoys would be worse than an E5 or E6 for some headphones (at higher volumes). For whatever reason, some of those ship with rail splitters or op amps not suitable for the current required for somewhat less sensitive and lower-impedance sets.

You know, many devices have at least halfway competent headphone outputs, so you might not really gain anything with a cheap external amp except another audio box to carry around.

If it's a gift and you're talking a CMoy, you may as well build it yourself, anyway.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> All FiiO is junk. For a little bit more cash, get a prebuilt cmoy.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00GPV7AH4/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&sr=8-3&qid=1387616082

35 bucks for a pre-built isn't that bad. Not even 10 bucks more than an e6.

EDIT: Might be wary, just saw it is a new seller.


----------



## bumblebee1980

ordered a MHDT Steeplechase. I can't wait to modify it hehe


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just installed my O2 amp and Titanium HD and listened to about 10-15 songs. My jaw hit the floor about 15 seconds into the first song. I was so impressed...I installed Itunes (kinda a anti apple person =/") and bought music for the first time in 10 years and pulled out some old CD's and borrowed a few from a friend for some lossless listening. I just am in shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing with the Titanium's settings and EQ and tweaking it. I dont know how I lived with poor sound quality over the years... I am at a loss for how amazing this is.


Good to hear you're enjoying them







. I feel I get great sound of my Titanium HD with these settings:

-Audio Creation Mode
-Master Sampling Rate: 44.1 kHz (CD quality; I only have a couple albums that are actually in 24/96 kHz
-Enable Bit-Matched Playback
-Everything else is either off or at default (no Dolby Digital encoding, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> EDIT: Misread my friend's post. He said the closed version were the HARX700.
> 
> I am not too well versed in bassy headphones in that price range so I asked a friend and he suggested the JVC HARX700.


Those are some pretty bassy headphones, actually. Not a bad choice, but I've never heard the CALs, either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks for the advise. So a question - why do I need an amp? Further down the thread (up from this of course) phenom01 bought A0, why do I need this if my Titanium HD already has enough power? Regarding the headphones, I see the Q701s have now been mentioned few times, time to spent some time looking at that more indepth I think.


Your TiHD has enough juice for things like Grado headphones, 32 or 80 ohm Beyers and the like. BUT, amping those headphones properly even show improvements.

I'll take my HD650 and use them as an example. I'll even throw some HD600 observations in as well. I have a Schiit Asgard 2 as my amp, while using my TiHD as a DAC. Both the HD600 and HD650 don't sound bad without an amp. That will most likely be your impression of (nearly) any headphone, before amping. Once you do get an amp and start listening you'll either notice a huge difference or subtle differences; it honestly depends on the amp. The real game-changer is when you go back to using your headphones without an amp. The HD600 and especially the HD650 sound extremely thin with no amp. The HD600 were actually a bit too bright for me, paired with the Asgard 2. It had bass, but the highs got to be too much for me. I decided to risk it and go up to the HD650 and I don't regret it. The general description (warm, tamed highs) reign true. For the HD650, the Asgard 2 gives it a nice, full-bodied low-end, keeps the mids smooth, and actually adds a bit of top-end. It's fine for the HD650 to have a more pronounced top-end for me as they are a 'dark' pair of headphones to begin with.

I have a pair of DT770 (32 now, 80 before) as well and while the Asgard 2 doesn't do as much for them as it did for the HD650, there are still nice differences. The bottom-end is controlled a little better, mids are still pretty much the same, and the high end is a little more pronounced. So pretty much the same thing as the HD650. However, the DT770 can get a bit annoying with certain songs/albums because of it's over-pronounced (IMO) top-end with the Asgard 2.

Disclaimer: It's early for me, so if none of that makes sense, give me a few hours and I'll have another go at it







.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what's the best price you can get this for ?
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The HD 650 sells new for $500 but can be had for $350 or less in the for sale section on Head-Fi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If RazorDogAudio still has their special going, they can be had for $400 shipped brand new.
Click to expand...

I'm very tempted to get this ,$349.99 sounds pretty good

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sennheiser-hd650


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm very tempted to get this ,$349.99 sounds pretty good
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sennheiser-hd650


That's what they sell for used so I say go for it. Just make sure you have an amp capable of powering them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Your TiHD has enough juice for things like Grado headphones, 32 or 80 ohm Beyers and the like. BUT, amping those headphones properly even show improvements.
> 
> I'll take my HD650 and use them as an example. I'll even throw some HD600 observations in as well. I have a Schiit Asgard 2 as my amp, while using my TiHD as a DAC. Both the HD600 and HD650 don't sound bad without an amp. That will most likely be your impression of (nearly) any headphone, before amping. Once you do get an amp and start listening you'll either notice a huge difference or subtle differences; it honestly depends on the amp. The real game-changer is when you go back to using your headphones without an amp. The HD600 and especially the HD650 sound extremely thin with no amp. The HD600 were actually a bit too bright for me, paired with the Asgard 2. It had bass, but the highs got to be too much for me. I decided to risk it and go up to the HD650 and I don't regret it. The general description (warm, tamed highs) reign true. For the HD650, the Asgard 2 gives it a nice, full-bodied low-end, keeps the mids smooth, and actually adds a bit of top-end. It's fine for the HD650 to have a more pronounced top-end for me as they are a 'dark' pair of headphones to begin with.
> 
> I have a pair of DT770 (32 now, 80 before) as well and while the Asgard 2 doesn't do as much for them as it did for the HD650, there are still nice differences. The bottom-end is controlled a little better, mids are still pretty much the same, and the high end is a little more pronounced. So pretty much the same thing as the HD650. However, the DT770 can get a bit annoying with certain songs/albums because of it's over-pronounced (IMO) top-end with the Asgard 2.
> 
> Disclaimer: It's early for me, so if none of that makes sense, give me a few hours and I'll have another go at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can attest that the DT770 benefit extremely from an amp, even if just a Fiio E17. If I ever want decent sound on the go, I throw my E17 in a drawstring backpack with all the wire from my DT770's and an auxiliary cable from the amp and run it to my phone. That's the only way that they sound better than Klipsch Image one out of my phone. The DT770's are too much of a headphone to be powered by a phone and still sound good.

The brightness of the Schiit series is what is keeping me from their products. I prefer warm to bright sound, but Neutral would be better in my opinion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my recommendation for earphones - bold + italics is the ideal all-rounder in each category - these are earphones I've heard and reviewed.
There are others that might take the spot of the earphones mentioned, but I'll leave that for my friend to fill that in. These are purely my choices, based on my experience.

*Under £20 range:*
_*Monoprice 8320*_

*Under £50 range:*
Ultimate Ears 350
Sony MDR-EX510
Klipsch S4
*Fischer Audio Consonance*

*Under £150 range:*
Phonak Audéo PFE 112 (discontinued but can still be found)
Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77
*VSonic GR07 MK2*
Fischer Audio DBA-02 mk II

*Under £250 range:*
Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 (discontinued but can still be found)
*Fischer Audio TBA-04*

*Under £500 range:*
Shure Se535
Sony MDR-EX1000
*Phonak Audéo PFE 232* (discontinued but can still be found)

This is based off 40 odd earphones I've reviewed.
Currency can be converted into USD and be still applied in all countries.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm very tempted to get this ,$349.99 sounds pretty good
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sennheiser-hd650


At that price, yes. If I had the money, I'd buy a pair to just to gift







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can attest that the DT770 benefit extremely from an amp, even if just a Fiio E17. If I ever want decent sound on the go, I throw my E17 in a drawstring backpack with all the wire from my DT770's and an auxiliary cable from the amp and run it to my phone. That's the only way that they sound better than Klipsch Image one out of my phone. The DT770's are too much of a headphone to be powered by a phone and still sound good.
> 
> The brightness of the Schiit series is what is keeping me from their products. I prefer warm to bright sound, but Neutral would be better in my opinion.


Yeah, and that's why I think they pair so nicely with the HD650. If you have Grados, I say forget it, unless you really like such piercing and bright highs







.

Also, the 32 LEs are the remedy to your DT770/phone problem







. I'm still surprised I bought them; and at the price I did, but I'm glad i did. Between them and the HD650, I'm set for now







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my recommendation for earphones - bold + italics is the ideal all-rounder in each category - these are earphones I've heard and reviewed.
> There are others that might take the spot of the earphones mentioned, but I'll leave that for my friend to fill that in. These are purely my choices, based on my experience.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Under £20 range:*
> _*Monoprice 8320*_
> 
> *Under £50 range:*
> Ultimate Ears 350
> Sony MDR-EX510
> Klipsch S4
> *Fischer Audio Consonance*
> 
> *Under £150 range:*
> Phonak Audéo PFE 112 (discontinued but can still be found)
> Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77
> *VSonic GR07 MK2*
> Fischer Audio DBA-02 mk II
> 
> *Under £250 range:*
> Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 (discontinued but can still be found)
> *Fischer Audio TBA-04*
> 
> *Under £500 range:*
> Shure Se535
> Sony MDR-EX1000
> *Phonak Audéo PFE 232* (discontinued but can still be found)
> 
> 
> This is based off 40 odd earphones I've reviewed.
> Currency can be converted into USD and be still applied in all countries.


I need to get around to trying out the Shure's again. I did not enjoy them the first time around at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> At that price, yes. If I had the money, I'd buy a pair to just to gift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, and that's why I think they pair so nicely with the HD650. If you have Grados, I say forget it, unless you really like such piercing and bright highs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, the 32 LEs are the remedy to your DT770/phone problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still surprised I bought them; and at the price I did, but I'm glad i did. Between them and the HD650, I'm set for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I need to get around to trying out the Shure's again. I did not enjoy them the first time around at all.


funny you mention that, depends on tastes really.
but I JUST wrote a mini description for my website:
The Shure's felt as if they were designed for on-stage use and not personal use, despite having good mids and good highs, their bass was very poor.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good to hear you're enjoying them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I feel I get great sound of my Titanium HD with these settings:
> 
> -Audio Creation Mode
> -Master Sampling Rate: 44.1 kHz (CD quality; I only have a couple albums that are actually in 24/96 kHz
> -Enable Bit-Matched Playback
> -Everything else is either off or at default (no Dolby Digital encoding, etc.
> Those are some pretty bassy headphones, actually. Not a bad choice, but I've never heard the CALs, either.
> Your TiHD has enough juice for things like Grado headphones, 32 or 80 ohm Beyers and the like. BUT, amping those headphones properly even show improvements.


Just set that had it in game mode and WoW very nice clarity. Now i just to play with how much gain for MY O2 amp.

*edit* nm seems just max it out and adjust volume in program is amazing. I am rather sure I could cause permanent damage to my hearing with this...


----------



## biatchi

I'd rather max Windows out and use WASAPI/ASIO and use the volume control on the O2 tbh.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I'd rather max Windows out and use WASAPI/ASIO and use the volume control on the O2 tbh.


Will do ill play with it a bit.

*edit* O ya I noticed some background hiss with it maxed. Good call.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> funny you mention that, depends on tastes really.
> but I JUST wrote a mini description for my website:
> The Shure's felt as if they were designed for on-stage use and not personal use, despite having good mids and good highs, their bass was very poor.


Yeah, I found them (well the 530s) muddy and really dark. Maybe I randomly got a fake pair? Who knows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Just set that had it in game mode and WoW very nice clarity. Now i just to play with how much gain for MY O2 amp.
> 
> *edit* nm seems just max it out and adjust volume in program is amazing. I am rather sure I could cause permanent damage to my hearing with this...


Yeah, I keep it in AC mode because I'm too lazy to keep changing it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I'd rather max Windows out and use WASAPI/ASIO and use the volume control on the O2 tbh.


Agreed.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm very tempted to get this ,$349.99 sounds pretty good
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/sennheiser-hd650


Oh, you gotta be kidding me. I've been eying the HD650 before I even got my HD600. Cannot justify dropping another $350 on headcans this year because I just some Ultrasone PRO900s


----------



## pez

The HD600/HD650 and Ultrasone are two totally different beasts. Have you actually gotten the 900s, or waiting to get them?


----------



## raisethe3

@OC Noob- Damn it, I already ordered the Superlux HD 681 before you could changed your mind. 

I am so sorry, its my fault for not asking properly earlier and I should've shopped earlier for Christmas.

I wanted to give thanks to everyone here for helping me out. (Simca, OC Noob, pez, jameyscott and etc). You guys have all been helpful.

Again, I express my gratitude to everyone here for all their help. Thank you.


----------



## jameyscott

You'll be very happy with those 681's. I have a pair and was really surprised at how good they sound.


----------



## Arizonian

*Announcement*

I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.









You guys might want to change your club signature.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to change your club signature.


Horray!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to change your club signature.


























Cheers and thanks for the recognition Arizonian and staff.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and thanks for the recognition Arizonian and staff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> @OC Noob- Damn it, I already ordered the Superlux HD 681 before you could changed your mind.
> 
> I am so sorry, its my fault for not asking properly earlier and I should've shopped earlier for Christmas.
> 
> I wanted to give thanks to everyone here for helping me out. (Simca, OC Noob, pez, jameyscott and etc). You guys have all been helpful.
> 
> Again, I express my gratitude to everyone here for all their help. Thank you.


Glad I could offer some suggestions and hope he loves those headphones. Happy holidays!











*struts like a peacock*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to change your club signature.


Awesome! We're official!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> @OC Noob- Damn it, I already ordered the Superlux HD 681 before you could changed your mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry, its my fault for not asking properly earlier and I should've shopped earlier for Christmas.
> 
> I wanted to give thanks to everyone here for helping me out. (Simca, OC Noob, pez, jameyscott and etc). You guys have all been helpful.
> 
> Again, I express my gratitude to everyone here for all their help. Thank you.


We're always here to help







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to change your club signature.


Awwwweee yiss.










Edit: Just realized I don't know if I ever applied to be a memeber, lol.
Just did--where's the code for the sig?


----------



## Wheezo

What do you audiophiles think of the AKG 142 HD?

Just ordered them, got them for 80.00 + taxes.

Good choice or no?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> I don't know why it hasn't been done as of yet after 2154 pages but the OCN Headphones and Earphones Club has more than earned the *[Official]* status a very long time ago. We've had some great OP's running club since 8 / 27 / 07 and with OC'ing Noob's approval it's in the title.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might want to change your club signature.


Fantastic, now can you work with him to pass some other reforms he has in mind? Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Awwwweee yiss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just realized I don't know if I ever applied to be a memeber, lol.
> Just did--where's the code for the sig?


I don't know if we actually have an official sig.







I always just made my own.


----------



## Simca

I'm non-conformist and will never use the official tag. If I want to link it in my sig I'll just use my own methods that fit in line with the rest of my sig.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm non-conformist and will never use the official tag. If I want to link it in my sig I'll just use my own methods that fit in line with the rest of my sig.


LOL You remind me of Britta, "Needlessly Defiant"


----------



## Art Vanelay

Woo my HD650s should be arriving tomorrow or the day after... and my amp is on backorder.

At least my Fiio E10 will probably be sufficient until the amp comes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So today I learned how to use Twitch+OBS to stream. Man I am so proud of myself!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So today I learned how to use Twitch+OBS to stream. Man I am so proud of myself!


Pretty easy , + at least don't have to pay for 60 fps/1080p+ stream


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Pretty easy , + at least don't have to pay for 60 fps/1080p+ stream


I got him to do it. He started crying saying "It's 2 complikated I kent do et"


----------



## jellybeans69

lol, only thing that i can think of would be bit confusing is getting rtmp key other stuff is rather straightforward


----------



## phillyd

I am officially going to buy a O2+ODAC combo or pair, and a pair of Klipsch X7i (very cheaply), making my audio collection as follows:

Audioengine A5+
Klipsch KW-100 sub
Objective O2+ODAC
Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro
Klipsch X7i
Fiio E17
Klipsch Promedia 2.1
Klipsch Image One

Not bad IMO. I'll be getting good pics of the new items as well as mini-reviews as I get and get used to them.

Anything I need to know about buying an O2 and ODAC used?


----------



## Simca

Either know the person you're buying it from if it's custom made or make sure it's JDS Labs or Epiphany.

After that blunder by Mapletree or w/e, I wouldn't buy anything from them, lol. Even if their products are solid.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So today I learned how to use Twitch+OBS to stream. Man I am so proud of myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty easy , + at least don't have to pay for 60 fps/1080p+ stream
Click to expand...

Pretty hard to be able to stream anything decent with 70kb/s upload









On a happier note, just got Cthulhu







cost like $35 for a damn arp program, it's amazing tho... but anything to do with music is so expensive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Either know the person you're buying it from if it's custom made or make sure it's JDS Labs or Epiphany.
> 
> After that blunder by Mapletree or w/e, I wouldn't buy anything from them, lol. Even if their products are solid.


what blunder?


----------



## Simca

That tool "audio expert" with Tom Logan.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That tool "audio expert" with Tom Logan.


Ah that was Mayflower, yeah I won't buy anything from them because of that either


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I am officially going to buy a O2+ODAC combo or pair, and a pair of Klipsch X7i (very cheaply), making my audio collection as follows:
> 
> Audioengine A5+
> Klipsch KW-100 sub
> Objective O2+ODAC
> Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro
> Klipsch X7i
> Fiio E17
> Klipsch Promedia 2.1
> Klipsch Image One
> 
> Not bad IMO. I'll be getting good pics of the new items as well as mini-reviews as I get and get used to them.
> 
> Anything I need to know about buying an O2 and ODAC used?


no no no no no. Don't buy the x7i, it sucks. I'll do a review of it come January.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL You remind me of Britta, "Needlessly Defiant"


^ hahaha this.

Although I feel like that's where it ends...Simca seems a little darker and not so much of a hippy like Britta.
Man, I need to re-watch that series.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That tool "audio expert" with Tom Logan.


Wait, are you talking about Logan from Raze the World or Tiny Tom Logan?
Because I know that idiot from Mayflower was on Raze the world...was he also on with Tom Logan??


----------



## h2on0

I have the ath m 50's sittting in my cart at amazon for $79 I currently have the m 40's is this a good enough upgrade and should I pull the trigger?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Congrats!

In other news, I received the LCD2.2s but I won't be able to get a good listen vis-a-vis the Omega until after the new year. First impressions were not very promising though.

And in other, other news.. it looks like the going rate of Omegas has broken $6000: http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f129689526


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Either know the person you're buying it from if it's custom made or make sure it's JDS Labs or Epiphany.
> 
> After that blunder by Mapletree or w/e, I wouldn't buy anything from them, lol. Even if their products are solid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That tool "audio expert" with Tom Logan.


Thanks, what was this "blunder?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> no no no no no. Don't buy the x7i, it sucks. I'll do a review of it come January.


Can you explain now? I find it hard to believe you can find a better IEM for $80, which is what I'm paying.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Wait, are you talking about Logan from Raze the World or Tiny Tom Logan?
> Because I know that idiot from Mayflower was on Raze the world...was he also on with Tom Logan??


The "Raze the World" thing is the Tek Syndicate site that was spewing nonsense recently about sound cards, right? He was also with Tiny Tim Logan? Wow! What was TTL ranting about then?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> In other news, I received the LCD2.2s but I won't be able to get a good listen vis-a-vis the Omega until after the new year. First impressions were not very promising though.
> 
> And in other, other news.. it looks like the going rate of Omegas has broken $6000: http://page6.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/f129689526


They are rare, but they do not sound as good as the SR-007s. The omegas are more for collectors than they are for audiophiles.

Stax lamda nova signatures

Stax SR-007 (MK2 if you prefer)

OR the Stax 404 le

If it is not one of those, then it is not worth your time, unless you are like me and just want to collect them for fun.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/one-enthusiasts-take-top-line-headphones-state-flagships


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks, what was this "blunder?"
> Can you explain now? I find it hard to believe you can find a better IEM for $80, which is what I'm paying.


fa consonance and sony ex510 and klipsch s4 destroy them in every single aspect, believe me.
To sum up the x7s, dull lacking extension on both ends and expensive (I wouldn't spend $50 on them in all honesty) and that's coming from someone like me, trying to flog my own pair I won in a competition...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are rare, but they do not sound as good as the SR-007s. The omegas are more for collectors than they are for audiophiles.
> 
> Stax lamda nova signatures
> 
> Stax SR-007 (MK2 if you prefer)
> 
> OR the Stax 404 le
> 
> If it is not one of those, then it is not worth your time, unless you are like me and just want to collect them for fun.


Humbly disagree, as would many who have actually heard the Omega







. Birgir does prefer the SR-007 but I find those to be more suitable for modern recordings, whereas the Omega (and to some extent also the SR-009) are the pinnacle of resolution for quality recordings. The SR-Omega is pretty comparable to the HE90 Orpheus, albeit different.

The SR-007 is just too muted in terms of resolution, even out of the most powerful amplifiers.

The Lambdas are good but none of them touch either of the Omegas in any respects worth talking about. Either Omega is certainly within the top 5 headphones ever produced depending on who you ask (generally with the HE90, MDR-R10, SR-009), though the Lambdas would hardly be in the top 10.

(I may be biased)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just a reminder to everyone. The Christmas Freebie is ending soon!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Humbly disagree, as would many who have actually heard the Omega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Birgir does prefer the SR-007 but I find those to be more suitable for modern recordings, whereas the Omega (and to some extent also the SR-009) are the pinnacle of resolution for quality recordings. The SR-Omega is pretty comparable to the HE90 Orpheus, albeit different.
> 
> The SR-007 is just too muted in terms of resolution, even out of the most powerful amplifiers.
> 
> The Lambdas are good but none of them touch either of the Omegas in any respects worth talking about. Either Omega is certainly within the top 5 headphones ever produced depending on who you ask (generally with the HE90, MDR-R10, SR-009), though the Lambdas would hardly be in the top 10.
> 
> (I may be biased)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are rare, but they do not sound as good as the SR-007s. The omegas are more for collectors than they are for audiophiles.
> 
> Stax lamda nova signatures
> 
> Stax SR-007 (MK2 if you prefer)
> 
> OR the Stax 404 le
> 
> If it is not one of those, then it is not worth your time, unless you are like me and just want to collect them for fun.


I was trying to say that if we were only talking about stax headphones, those three are what I would go for.

To me the omegas were way too veiled. I was actually quite disappointed. I thought even the lamdas clearly had a better resolution.

You seem to think otherwise.

If our experiences were so different, I am just going to then assume that the headphones I listened to had been exposed to dust.

Let me put it this way. By a long shot, the HE60s are still the best electrostatic headphones I have heard. If you are saying the omegas of all things are this good, then I am gonna probably go back and hunt down a stax collection once again and compare them all.

Once I get my new electrostatic amp and power supply, I will probably need to listen to the whole collection again anyways. Oh and I am also trying to make some electrostatic headphones, so wish me luck


----------



## Tman5293

So I got a little story for you guys. I was trying to find a way to connect my laptop to my Bifrost in case I ever need to take my whole audio setup somewhere (like to another Head-Fi meet). My laptop has a 3.5mm SPDIF out jack on it. Being the moron that I am, I bought a mini toslink to toslink cable from Amazon and when it arrived I plugged it into the SPDIF jack on my laptop and there was no red light coming out of the other end of the cable so I assumed the cable was dead. I returned the cable and bought another one which just arrived today. Same result. No output on the other end. I then turned to the internet to help me solve my problem. I thought I just needed drivers or something. As it turns out, the SPDIF jack is a coax jack, not an optical jack. Which explains why the toslink cables didn't work. This wasn't a problem because the Bifrost has a coax input. So then I started trying to find a coax to 3.5mm cable which apparently doesn't exist. I continued searching the internet and found out that I can use any old 3.5mm to RCA cable and it will work by just plugging the left channel RCA into the Bifrost. I have plenty of those cables lying around. So I hooked one up and sure enough it works!

I feel incredibly stupid now.


----------



## pez

Hahaha I had a similar issue while helping my dad hook up a TV recently. Didn't realize you could use a standard RCA to 3.5mm cable for that, though.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hahaha I had a similar issue while helping my dad hook up a TV recently. Didn't realize you could use a standard RCA to 3.5mm cable for that, though.


Yeah it's kind of weird actually. I thought I was only going to get sound out of the left speaker on my headphones but if you use the cable like that it actually supports both stereo and surround sound output.


----------



## EpicPie

https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196

The giveaway i'm doing on my facebook page ends Jan 1st, anyone else care to enter? (Giving away a pair of EDM Universe IEM's)

The numbers of entries is small to my surprise. ._.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I was trying to say that if we were only talking about stax headphones, those three are what I would go for.
> 
> To me the omegas were way too veiled. I was actually quite disappointed. I thought even the lamdas clearly had a better resolution.
> 
> You seem to think otherwise.
> 
> If our experiences were so different, I am just going to then assume that the headphones I listened to had been exposed to dust.
> 
> Let me put it this way. By a long shot, the HE60s are still the best electrostatic headphones I have heard. If you are saying the omegas of all things are this good, then I am gonna probably go back and hunt down a stax collection once again and compare them all.


You are either confusing your headphones or you have listened to a fairly poor example of the Omega. With all due respect I think it would be more of the former since you had once described the HE60 as having better-than-LCD2 bass, and veil is not what problematic Omegas suffer.

The Omega is commonly regarded as the highest resolution headphone ever produced. Its level of resolution is a notch above even the SR-009.

The HE60 is good but it is somewhere between the Lambdas and either Omega in terms of performance.

If you do a quick search on head-case or changstar about the Omegas (or really any site where the original is discussed) it will be readily apparent that absolutely 0% of the listening population would agree with your assessment of them. In fact if you shared that opinion they might label you a troll.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Yeah it's kind of weird actually. I thought I was only going to get sound out of the left speaker on my headphones but if you use the cable like that it actually supports both stereo and surround sound output.


Yeah, I learned quite about about digital sound while doing that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RaidZer0/app_190322544333196
> 
> The giveaway i'm doing on my facebook page ends Jan 1st, anyone else care to enter? (Giving away a pair of EDM Universe IEM's)
> 
> The numbers of entries is small to my surprise. ._.


I entered around the time you first announced it







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I learned quite about about digital sound while doing that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *I entered around the time you first announced it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*


Same


----------



## EpicPie

Cheers ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You are either confusing your headphones or you have listened to a fairly poor example of the Omega. With all due respect I think it would be more of the former since you had once described the HE60 as having better-than-LCD2 bass, and veil is not what problematic Omegas suffer.
> 
> The Omega is commonly regarded as the highest resolution headphone ever produced. Its level of resolution is a notch above even the SR-009.
> 
> The HE60 is good but it is somewhere between the Lambdas and either Omega in terms of performance.
> 
> If you do a quick search on head-case or changstar about the Omegas (or really any site where the original is discussed) it will be readily apparent that absolutely 0% of the listening population would agree with your assessment of them. In fact if you shared that opinion they might label you a troll.


I know it was an omega for a fact, but let me say that I have listened to most of the stax headphones at head-fi meets. Sometimes they are not in the best condition. I personally thought this guy had them in decent condition, but he did say that he only bought them a month ago. There is no telling how the previous owner treated them. As you know it is very easy to damage the drivers....sooooo who knows.

Like I said, with you being so adamant about the sound, I will be more than happy to track down a pair myself and have another shot at them.

The HE60 I heard was right in between the SR-007 and the SR-009. It had the bass of the 007 and the clarity of the 009. Plus it was a lot more aggressive sounding for things like classic rock which is something that I find very important when talking about electrostatic headphones. As for having better bass than the LCD2....it really does. I think you might be confusing the word better with more. The HE60 has far more accurate bass. The problem I find with planar magnetic headphones is that while they have a lot of bass there is a tiny bit of weird resonance. I hear it on the fostex t50-rp all the way up to the LCD3. The HE60 still has a fair amount of bass and it is extremely tight, clear, and warm. So by my standards, yes, the HE60 does have better bass. You sacrifice a bit of quantity for a fairly large gain in quality.

Lol, see if I care that another website calls me a troll.









Once I have my jecklin floats, no one can argue with my opinions.









But in all seriousness, there is another head-fi meet in like 2ish weeks, so I will most likely run into the omegas again as see what is up.


----------



## Simca

you troll


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I know it was an omega for a fact, but let me say that I have listened to most of the stax headphones at head-fi meets. Sometimes they are not in the best condition. I personally thought this guy had them in decent condition, but he did say that he only bought them a month ago. There is no telling how the previous owner treated them. As you know it is very easy to damage the drivers....sooooo who knows.
> 
> Like I said, with you being so adamant about the sound, I will be more than happy to track down a pair myself and have another shot at them.
> 
> The HE60 I heard was right in between the SR-007 and the SR-009. It had the bass of the 007 and the clarity of the 009. Plus it was a lot more aggressive sounding for things like classic rock which is something that I find very important when talking about electrostatic headphones. As for having better bass than the LCD2....it really does. I think you might be confusing the word better with more. The HE60 has far more accurate bass. The problem I find with planar magnetic headphones is that while they have a lot of bass there is a tiny bit of weird resonance. I hear it on the fostex t50-rp all the way up to the LCD3. The HE60 still has a fair amount of bass and it is extremely tight, clear, and warm. So by my standards, yes, the HE60 does have better bass. You sacrifice a bit of quantity for a fairly large gain in quality.


Do you remember the particular meets you heard the SR-Omega and HE60 at? I wouldn't mind contacting the owners themselves for correspondence (or perusing the meet impression threads). The meet impressions/discussion threads are a fairly good indicator of when a headphone is not operating to expectations.

The HE60 has a low bass roll-off even out of the BHSE. It's pretty well-behaved and punchy, but besides the low bass deficiency it has somewhat etched treble response. Either Omega (SR-Omega or SR-007) has larger bass quantity and finer resolution of bass texture. It's a function of the circular diaphragms which just do better than the oval HE60 transducers when it comes to the nether regions.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Do you remember the particular meets you heard the SR-Omega and HE60 at? I wouldn't mind contacting the owners themselves for correspondence (or perusing the meet impression threads). The meet impressions/discussion threads are a fairly good indicator of when a headphone is not operating to expectations.
> 
> The HE60 has a low bass roll-off even out of the BHSE. It's pretty well-behaved and punchy, but besides the low bass deficiency it has somewhat etched treble response. Either Omega (SR-Omega or SR-007) has larger bass quantity and finer resolution of bass texture. It's a function of the circular diaphragms which just do better than the oval HE60 transducers when it comes to the nether regions.


Yeah.

Here are all the pics from that meet. (I want to say that the omega was not at this one, but at the meet prior to this one) http://www.head-fi.org/t/665339/nova-dc-meet-may-25-2013-impressions

The person who owned the HE60 never posted on head-fi so it is impossible to find him. But he might come to the next meet... sooo I might just have to hunt him down then









I want to say that they guy with the omegas is the same case, but I think justin from head-amp might have one. I am not 100% convinced on that. I emailed him, so we will see.

If he does own one, then I will simply go to his house since he lives like 5 minutes from me.

IDK about the sound signatures though. Half the reason I linked the pictures is so that you could see the gear I am listening to (FYI, that electrostatic stable shows up at almost every meet). I know you are using that stax amp while I am using a completely different amp, so maybe that is worth some consideration.

I personally thought the HE60s had a fuller bass while the SR-007 had a much more punchy bass.

And oval vs circle is not too much of an issue. IDK how much you know about stax design, but the mylar that they put into the diaphragm is intentionally crumpled. That way there is just a bit more slack in the mylar when they stretch it over the strators. So even though the drivers are circular, the actual shape of the mylar is still a non uniform shape when you account for all the creases and everything else.

Sennheiser does something else that I never bothered to care about, but it also changes the effective shape of the diaphragm.

On the DIY electrostatic headphone page of head-fi there is a large discussion about all of those types of differences.


----------



## bumblebee1980

just noticed soundprofessionals.com sells a set of velour ear pads for the Audio Technica ATH-M50

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category.cgi?item=AT-135409020-VELVET

soundprofessionals.com is a licensed Audio Technica dealer and sells a version with a detachable cable

http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-M50

*writes on the chalk board*

I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just noticed soundprofessionals.com sells a set of velour ear pads for the Audio Technica ATH-M50
> 
> http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/category.cgi?item=AT-135409020-VELVET
> 
> soundprofessionals.com is a licensed Audio Technica dealer and sells a version with a detachable cable
> 
> http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/ATH-M50
> 
> *writes on the chalk board*
> 
> I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
> I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
> I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com
> I promise I won't say soundprofessionals.com


~Stamps soundprofessionals.com on your forehead~ What a soundprofessionals.com troll, just spamming soundprofessionals.com like she doesn't work for soundprofessionals.com. If you post soundprofessionals.com one more time, I swear.


----------



## Alex132

I dont understand?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Stamps soundprofessionals.com on your forehead~ What a soundprofessionals.com troll, just spamming soundprofessionals.com like she doesn't work for soundprofessionals.com. If you post soundprofessionals.com one more time, I swear.


calm down dear, it's only a commercial.
(Can't believe that's the first time it's actually been fitting to say that lol)
Ps. It was from a UK insurance TV advert


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> calm down dear, it's only a commercial.
> (Can't believe that's the first time it's actually been fitting to say that lol)
> Ps. It was from a UK insurance TV advert


Glad ya' cleared that up, I was lost.


----------



## BonzaiTree

You silly brits with your inside jokes.









Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Danisumi

Can anyone recommend me a Headphone stand? It should be black and look "stylish" the top (where it touches the headphone) should be soft
and pls don't recommend the Omega stands, they look nice but make the earcuffs bad


----------



## jameyscott

I personally love the sennheiser desk stand. That's the one my wife got me for Christmas


----------



## Danisumi

Can you show it to me?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a Headphone stand? It should be black and look "stylish" the top (where it touches the headphone) should be soft
> and pls don't recommend the Omega stands, they look nice but make the earcuffs bad


I use the Woo Audio HPS-R


----------



## Danisumi

MMh kinda expensive









I already got an idea for my headphonestand, I'll get the Astro A40's and I want a stand for them. I'll show it to you, when I finish it









Edit: I came up with this idea









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







this way I can show them off


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let's start off by asking this first; what is your price range?


----------



## phillyd

Sennheiser headphone stand:
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sennheiser headphone stand:
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Headphone-Holder/dp/B003T1CWU8


That is coming up in the next freebie.


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let's start off by asking this first; what is your price range?


No price range, I'm going to build it by myself. Only if there were enough other good and nice looking stands I would buy one, but either they're too expensive or just plain ugly. Therefore I'm only searching for ideas, but I think I found my thing to go for


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> No price range, I'm going to build it by myself. Only if there were enough other good and nice looking stands I would buy one, but either they're too expensive or just plain ugly. Therefore I'm only searching for ideas, but I think I found my thing to go for


Awesome! Will there be any pics?


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Awesome! Will there be any pics?


of course there will be some pictures of it, but first I need to get the headphones xD Not quite sure when I'll start/finish it ^^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Remember guys, freebie ends in less than hour!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> of course there will be some pictures of it, but first I need to get the headphones xD Not quite sure when I'll start/finish it ^^


Cool, looking forward to when you start.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> MMh kinda expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already got an idea for my headphonestand, I'll get the Astro A40's and I want a stand for them. I'll show it to you, when I finish it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I came up with this idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this way I can show them off


Lol love how you made the stand 3D by adding a shadow, but then got to the headphones and just went, "Nah son, you guys are staying 2D."


----------



## Danisumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol love how you made the stand 3D by adding a shadow, but then got to the headphones and just went, "Nah son, you guys are staying 2D."


you missunderstood something xD the black part shouldn't be shadow. I just colored it







The actual piece should be made out of black acrylic, I just made the upper part white to show the hook and the actual position of the headphones. Hope this helps for the imagination


----------



## Kavster12

Say you had just enough cash for either HD 558s or ATH M50 headphones, what would you choose and why? Just in general


----------



## jameyscott

In general? I'd grab the hd555s and do the foam mod to make them 595s


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In general? I'd grab the hd555s and do the foam mod to make them 595s


well iirc that no longer applies with the new hd555 drivers, they use much less powerful drivers.
and the foam mod isn' /that/ amazing, but I did it to mine and it made a slight difference.

You still need to EQ in a lot of bass


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Say you had just enough cash for either HD 558s or ATH M50 headphones, what would you chose and why? Just in general


558s because they're open back.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> well iirc that no longer applies with the new hd555 drivers, they use much less powerful drivers.
> and the foam mod isn' /that/ amazing, but I did it to mine and it made a slight difference.
> 
> You still need to EQ in a lot of bass


This makes me sad inside. I was planning on getting a pair for the secondary rig which is the wifey's


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> well iirc that no longer applies with the new hd555 drivers, they use much less powerful drivers.
> and the foam mod isn' /that/ amazing, but I did it to mine and it made a slight difference.
> 
> You still need to EQ in a lot of bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me sad inside. I was planning on getting a pair for the secondary rig which is the wifey's
Click to expand...

Amazing for vocals, folk, rock, etc.

4x4 pounder songs, so-so. Not bad, but not impressive.

Dubstep, no. But who even cares about that 'music' anyways?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Merry Christmas


----------



## error-id10t

Still on a mission to update my AD700s. I've read way too many pages and threads here and elsewhere to figure out what I need/want thanks to everyone disagreeing basically on everything. So, for a non-audiophile person who will use them mainly for games and wants more "pop" (technical term hmm) compared to the AD700s, my list is now down to AD900X and Q701.

I've taken DT800 off the list as they don't provide what I want apparently. I've taken all the Sennheiser off the list, even though they are "better", they're not designed for what I want; retaining a great sound stage while improving in areas where AD700 fails.

At the moment I have to have Windows sound low, at around 25-30 as it's simply too loud (hence my earlier question on why I'd need an amp, it's too loud now). I've read here, on another thread, that you'll want to get around ~55 sound volume in Windows for Creative cards as beyond that it'll start introducing noise (or words to that affect). I "believe" Q701 would provide this while AD900X would retain a similar volume scale as what I have now.

tl;dr, Q701 or AD900X or something else?


----------



## Alex132

So, how bad are Sol Republic headphones?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So, how bad are Sol Republic headphones?


pretty bad. Noel Lee's son owns that company.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So, how bad are Sol Republic headphones?
> 
> 
> 
> pretty bad. Noel Lee's son owns that company.
Click to expand...

Oh damn


----------



## Gilles3000

Hi everyone, I recently got the Philips Fidelio L2's and I absolutely love them. And because i really like my audio i thought i'd join this club. I also have a Fiio X3 on the way atm., will hopefully arrive shortly.

Pics will follow tomorrow, as i don't want to post any crappy phonecam. pics.









I look forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Hi everyone, I recently got the Philips Fidelio L2's and I absolutely love them. And because i really like my audio i thought i'd join this club. I also have a Fiio X3 on the way atm., will hopefully arrive shortly.
> 
> Pics will follow tomorrow, as i don't want to post any crappy phonecam. pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to meeting all of you.


Hey! Merry Christmas and welcome to our club! What do the Phillips Fidelio L2 sound like?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey! Merry Christmas and welcome to our club! What do the Phillips Fidelio L2 sound like?


They sound quite balanced maybe a little warm. Nice punchy bass but not overpowering at all. Highs and mids are clear and the sound stage is nice but i expected it to be a little more open.
I'm not much of an audiophile tbh and haven't got much to compare them to but this is how i'd describe them.

And Merry Christmas ofc.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


Its not a good idea, please get yourself a dedicated amp and dac. Running 1.6k headphones from a $200 soundcard is a very poor idea.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


Is the built in amp sufficient to drive the HD800? Yes. Is there any point using an HD800 with an STX though... not IMO. I would purchase a better amp for your HD650 before upgrading headphones personally, but that's just me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They sound quite balanced maybe a little warm. Nice punchy bass but not overpowering at all. Highs and mids are clear and the sound stage is nice but i expected it to be a little more open.
> I'm not much of an audiophile tbh and haven't got much to compare them to but this is how i'd describe them.
> 
> And Merry Christmas ofc.


Nice! I will keep those in minds. Honestly, while I strongly believe there should be floor for the minimal acceptable audio quality, the truth is that audiophile equipment are not for everyone. It really boils down to how much do you use your headphones. For example, I wouldn't really fell comfortable telling someone who only listens say a couple of hours a week to get an expensive headphone. It is simply not worth it for them.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


I've heard that the HD800s are extremely sensitive of the amplifier and the DAC, so I wouldn't count on it. Plus, spending $200 on the setup and $1500 on the headphones doesn't make sense.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So, how bad are Sol Republic headphones?


Bad
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


If you have to ask this you haven't done enough research on headphones to warrant buying them.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is the built in amp sufficient to drive the HD800? Yes. Is there any point using an HD800 with an STX though... not IMO. I would purchase a better amp for your HD650 before upgrading headphones personally, but that's just me.
> Nice! I will keep those in minds. Honestly, while I strongly believe there should be floor for the minimal acceptable audio quality, the truth is that audiophile equipment are not for everyone. It really boils down to how much do you use your headphones. For example, I wouldn't really fell comfortable telling someone who only listens say a couple of hours a week to get an expensive headphone. It is simply not worth it for them.


Indeed, its because i spend so much time on the bus and waiting in between classes that i decided to invest in a good pair of headphones. If it wasn't for that i'd just have kept using my 2.1 at home.


----------



## coolhandluke41

check this out (3D matchbox is crazy







)
http://www.kallbinauralaudio.com/samples/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danisumi*
> 
> you missunderstood something xD the black part shouldn't be shadow. I just colored it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The actual piece should be made out of black acrylic, I just made the upper part white to show the hook and the actual position of the headphones. Hope this helps for the imagination


Oh, I'm just pulling your leg







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


Yeah...don't.

Invest in a really nice tube (or SS, if that's your thing) amp for the HD 650. If you're underpowering it, it's got a lot more potential than you think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> check this out
> http://www.kallbinauralaudio.com/samples/


Very interesting. It feels as though they were further away than they probably were. Like certain instruments felt like they were within 12-36 inches. The others sometimes felt like they were 12 feet away in the back. It could be that way, though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Still on a mission to update my AD700s. I've read way too many pages and threads here and elsewhere to figure out what I need/want thanks to everyone disagreeing basically on everything. So, for a non-audiophile person who will use them mainly for games and wants more "pop" (technical term hmm) compared to the AD700s, my list is now down to AD900X and Q701.
> 
> I've taken DT800 off the list as they don't provide what I want apparently. I've taken all the Sennheiser off the list, even though they are "better", they're not designed for what I want; retaining a great sound stage while improving in areas where AD700 fails.
> 
> At the moment I have to have Windows sound low, at around 25-30 as it's simply too loud (hence my earlier question on why I'd need an amp, it's too loud now). I've read here, on another thread, that you'll want to get around ~55 sound volume in Windows for Creative cards as beyond that it'll start introducing noise (or words to that affect). I "believe" Q701 would provide this while AD900X would retain a similar volume scale as what I have now.
> 
> tl;dr, Q701 or AD900X or something else?


The reason people disagree with each other is because audio preference beyond a certain point is mostly subjective. What sounds good to me, may sound horrible to Totally Dubbed. What sounds great for him, might sound horrible to Simca. What sounds great to her, may sound horrible to me. Let me first start off by asking you the following:

- What is your budget? I assume that it is around $200-250 given your choices thus far.
- When you say mainly used for gaming does that mean it will be used very little for anything else? For gaming, there is no better headphone than the 701 models from AKG.
- When you say "pop" do you mean bass, specifically mid bass slam? If so, the Q701 really isn't for you as they have anemic bass IMO.

If used strictly for gaming, I don't think you will notice much difference between a dedicated headphone amp vs the integrated on in your card. Will there be musical listening differences? That depends on the amp, but usually yes. Is it worth upgrading form a sound card to an amp if you rarely listen to music using your headphones? I personally do not believe so.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Indeed, its because i spend so much time on the bus and waiting in between classes that i decided to invest in a good pair of headphones. If it wasn't for that i'd just have kept using my 2.1 at home.


Wait you are using open headphones on the bus?


----------



## pez

Oh yeah, Merry Xmas suckas!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> check this out (3D matchbox is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> http://www.kallbinauralaudio.com/samples/


If only more music was recorded like that. I've always loved binaural recording.


----------



## Beakz

Proud owner of some V-Moda m100's and a fiio Olympus e10


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Right then fellow Audiophiles. At some point soon I'd like to purchase some HD800s however I can't figure out if plugging them straight into the STX is a good idea to get the best out of them. Unlike my HD650s which sound awesome. Opinions please


Buy a good amp/dac stack. If you can afford HD800s, rather stick with your HD650s and get something like a bifrost/lyr. You'll see more of a difference doing that than getting the HD800.


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Buy a good amp/dac stack. If you can afford HD800s, rather stick with your HD650s and get something like a bifrost/lyr. You'll see more of a difference doing that than getting the HD800.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Its not a good idea, please get yourself a dedicated amp and dac. Running 1.6k headphones from a $200 soundcard is a very poor idea.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is the built in amp sufficient to drive the HD800? Yes. Is there any point using an HD800 with an STX though... not IMO. I would purchase a better amp for your HD650 before upgrading headphones personally, but that's just me.
> Nice! I will keep those in minds. Honestly, while I strongly believe there should be floor for the minimal acceptable audio quality, the truth is that audiophile equipment are not for everyone. It really boils down to how much do you use your headphones. For example, I wouldn't really fell comfortable telling someone who only listens say a couple of hours a week to get an expensive headphone. It is simply not worth it for them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've heard that the HD800s are extremely sensitive of the amplifier and the DAC, so I wouldn't count on it. Plus, spending $200 on the setup and $1500 on the headphones doesn't make sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, I'm just pulling your leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah...don't.
> 
> Invest in a really nice tube (or SS, if that's your thing) amp for the HD 650. If you're underpowering it, it's got a lot more potential than you think.
> Very interesting. It feels as though they were further away than they probably were. Like certain instruments felt like they were within 12-36 inches. The others sometimes felt like they were 12 feet away in the back. It could be that way, though.






Ok thanks

Its a shame i cant find alot of Headphone amps to listen to. I'd love a good tube amp. luickly the local audio shop has a lending pair of HD800's if i pay a full deposit so I'll grab them the next time i see a good Tube amp and Dac for sale, so i can compare the 650s and the 800's

Edit: That Bifrost and Lyr look dead tasty. Think it may be a purchase. Presumably it will have to be USB otherwise your just colouring the audio with unnecessary rubbish and killing the potential. Its better to come straight from source and the less components you use the better right ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Edit: That Bifrost and Lyr look dead tasty. Think it may be a purchase. Presumably it will have to be USB 3 otherwise your just colouring the audio with unnecessary rubbish and killing the potential. Its better to come straight from source and the less components you use the better right ?


While it is easy to think that USB 3.0 is superior to USB 2.0 for audio, about the only noticeable benefits it provides is that there's additional power through the jack (900mA for USB 3.0, as opposed to 500mA with USB 2.0) and higher bandwidth. Given that listening with headphones typically involves only TWO channels of audio (left and right), even a USB 1.1 audio interface that is well designed and built can handle stereo audio without any problems. An example of this would be the Rane SL1 (or, alternatively, their TTM57SL mixer) which was released back in 2004, which has served as a 4/4 (four inputs, four outputs) audio card faithfully without any reliability problems whatsoever, no matter what kind of shenanigans the dj did (well, okay, if he knocked over his laptop... But that's another story). That's eight simultaneous channels of audio piped through a USB 1.1 connection.

Given that the signal remains digital until it reaches the D/A converters (aka DACs), what type of USB connection is used will make no difference on the quality of the sound providing the interface is properly designed.

One of the most popular recording interfaces in the "mid-ranged" price bracket (about $2,200 USD) is the RME Fireface UFX, which features 30 inputs and 30 outputs, and is known for being rock stable, and most importantly, having a completely neutral sound when recording... It was designed by RME to have the exact same performance through USB 2.0 as it does on Firewire.

On that same topic, I agree that the Bifrost and Lyr are quite sexy - I only wish Schiit's products came with an option to be anodized in black, but that's a personal preference thing.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While it is easy to think that USB 3.0 is superior to USB 2.0 for audio, about the only noticeable benefits it provides is that there's additional power through the jack (900mA for USB 3.0, as opposed to 500mA with USB 2.0) and higher bandwidth. Given that listening with headphones typically involves only TWO channels of audio (left and right), even a USB 1.1 audio interface that is well designed and built can handle stereo audio without any problems. An example of this would be the Rane SL1 (or, alternatively, their TTM57SL mixer) which was released back in 2004, which has served as a 4/4 (four inputs, four outputs) audio card faithfully without any reliability problems whatsoever, no matter what kind of shenanigans the dj did (well, okay, if he knocked over his laptop... But that's another story). That's eight simultaneous channels of audio piped through a USB 1.1 connection.
> 
> Given that the signal remains digital until it reaches the D/A converters (aka DACs), what type of USB connection is used will make no difference on the quality of the sound providing the interface is properly designed.
> 
> One of the most popular recording interfaces in the "mid-ranged" price bracket (about $2,200 USD) is the RME Fireface UFX, which features 30 inputs and 30 outputs, and is known for being rock stable, and most importantly, having a completely neutral sound when recording... It was designed by RME to have the exact same performance through USB 2.0 as it does on Firewire.
> 
> On that same topic, I agree that the Bifrost and Lyr are quite sexy - I only wish Schiit's products came with an option to be anodized in black, but that's a personal preference thing.


They did have a few black versions that were screw ups from their OEM. Maybe there are still a few available on their website?


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While it is easy to think that USB 3.0 is superior to USB 2.0 for audio, about the only noticeable benefits it provides is that there's additional power through the jack (900mA for USB 3.0, as opposed to 500mA with USB 2.0) and higher bandwidth. Given that listening with headphones typically involves only TWO channels of audio (left and right), even a USB 1.1 audio interface that is well designed and built can handle stereo audio without any problems. An example of this would be the Rane SL1 (or, alternatively, their TTM57SL mixer) which was released back in 2004, which has served as a 4/4 (four inputs, four outputs) audio card faithfully without any reliability problems whatsoever, no matter what kind of shenanigans the dj did (well, okay, if he knocked over his laptop... But that's another story). That's eight simultaneous channels of audio piped through a USB 1.1 connection.
> 
> Given that the signal remains digital until it reaches the D/A converters (aka DACs), what type of USB connection is used will make no difference on the quality of the sound providing the interface is properly designed.
> 
> One of the most popular recording interfaces in the "mid-ranged" price bracket (about $2,200 USD) is the RME Fireface UFX, which features 30 inputs and 30 outputs, and is known for being rock stable, and most importantly, having a completely neutral sound when recording... It was designed by RME to have the exact same performance through USB 2.0 as it does on Firewire.
> 
> On that same topic, I agree that the Bifrost and Lyr are quite sexy - I only wish Schiit's products came with an option to be anodized in black, but that's a personal preference thing.


Sorry that was entirely a typo. I know Audio doesnt need usb 3 speeds


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamxtreme*
> 
> Ok thanks
> 
> Its a shame i cant find alot of Headphone amps to listen to. I'd love a good tube amp. luickly the local audio shop has a lending pair of HD800's if i pay a full deposit so I'll grab them the next time i see a good Tube amp and Dac for sale, so i can compare the 650s and the 800's
> 
> Edit: That Bifrost and Lyr look dead tasty. Think it may be a purchase. Presumably it will have to be USB otherwise your just colouring the audio with unnecessary rubbish and killing the potential. Its better to come straight from source and the less components you use the better right ?


Just as a heads up, the HD650 and the HD800 are totally different headphones. It is not like the HD800 is the direct upgraded version of the HD650 or anything like that. It is hard to even put them on the same family tree (so to speak).

If you want to have a pair of headphones that you can consider a direct upgrade, then you would be better off getting an LCD2. The bass is much more present on a LCD2 than it is on the HD800.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I finally got my HD650s! The ice storm and Christmas made me get them a week late.


My amp's still on backorder though, so I have to use the Fiio E10 for now.

and here's a picture of my cat with bread on its face.


----------



## bumblebee1980

haha cute

how do you like the Senneheiser HD650 over the HD558?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Merry (belated) Christmas everybody!

Can anyone suggest a good headphone stand?

I'm thinking about just getting the Sennheiser one that clamps onto my desk for now, until I get a new desk with more real estate.

Any suggestions on a good place to buy it?
Just Amazon or B&H?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> haha cute
> 
> how do you like the Senneheiser HD650 over the HD558?


The bass is a lot better and the sounds seem to be resolved better. When I try to listen to the 558s, they sound a little plastic compared to the 650s. The 650s also tend to be a little less screechy than the 558s in some songs.

It's pretty much what I remembered my dad's old HD600s being like, but with more bass. They're much more enjoyable to listen to music with than my 558s.

I probably should get a better DAC at some point. My audio setup isn't exactly amazing.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> haha cute
> 
> how do you like the Senneheiser HD650 over the HD558?
> 
> 
> 
> The bass is a lot better and the sounds seem to be resolved better. When I try to listen to the 558s, they sound a little plastic compared to the 650s. The 650s also tend to be a little less screechy than the 558s in some songs.
> 
> It's pretty much what I remembered my dad's old HD600s being like, but with more bass. They're much more enjoyable to listen to music with than my 558s.
> 
> I probably should get a better DAC at some point. My audio setup isn't exactly amazing.
Click to expand...

Biggest difference I found is that in well mastered songs the HD650's shine. They produce much less harsh highs than 55x's, the next step you need is an amp!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> the next step you need is an amp!


I was trying to get one that someone in this thread recommended to me months ago, but It's on backorder...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> the next step you need is an amp!
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to get one that someone in this thread recommended to me months ago, but It's on backorder...
Click to expand...

The Schiit Magni is in stock: http://schiit.com/products/magni $100, great entry-level amp









I am using one know with my Xonar DX. Got a 3.5mm male to L/R RCA male cable to go from my DX to Magni.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The Schiit Magni is in stock: http://schiit.com/products/magni $100, great entry-level amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using one know with my Xonar DX. Got a 3.5mm male to L/R RCA male cable to go from my DX to Magni.


I wanted the Bravo Audio OCEAN (I don't know why ocean is all capitalized). It seemed like a good unit from the reviews I've seen.

Someone already bought the amp for me and told me that the store backordered it... so not much I can do there.

Do you know what settings you have to change on the DX to not make it boost the bass like crazy?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The Schiit Magni is in stock: http://schiit.com/products/magni $100, great entry-level amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using one know with my Xonar DX. Got a 3.5mm male to L/R RCA male cable to go from my DX to Magni.
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the Bravo Audio OCEAN (I don't know why ocean is all capitalized). It seemed like a good unit from the reviews I've seen.
> 
> Someone already bought the amp for me and told me that the store backordered it... so not much I can do there.
> 
> Do you know what settings you have to change on the DX to not make it boost the bass like crazy?
Click to expand...

I use the Unified drivers, flat EQ. All of the effects and whatnot are turned off.

I can't screen shot the settings... because I can't get back into the xonar panel


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I use the Unified drivers, flat EQ. All of the effects and whatnot are turned off.
> 
> I can't screen shot the settings... because I can't get back into the xonar panel


Those drivers fixed it, I think.

With the drivers that Asus provides, the bass is boosted to a ridiculous degree. It was nice on my crappy Sony headphones that had no bass, but on decent ones, it was unpleasant.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> The bass is a lot better and the sounds seem to be resolved better. When I try to listen to the 558s, they sound a little plastic compared to the 650s. The 650s also tend to be a little less screechy than the 558s in some songs.
> 
> It's pretty much what I remembered my dad's old HD600s being like, but with more bass. They're much more enjoyable to listen to music with than my 558s.
> 
> I probably should get a better DAC at some point. My audio setup isn't exactly amazing.


It's ok...you are getting there


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Those drivers fixed it, I think.
> 
> With the drivers that Asus provides, the bass is boosted to a ridiculous degree. It was nice on my crappy Sony headphones that had no bass, but on decent ones, it was unpleasant.


Just click the HF button from the control panel and it shuts down all DSP effects.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Just click the HF button from the control panel and it shuts down all DSP effects.


It didn't fix it on the original drivers.


----------



## coolhandluke41

HD650 is back @ MD $349.99


----------



## Radmanhs

man, my akg q701's arrived in the mail today, i think i can see sounds... i can literally hear my heartbeat through my ears if i dont move


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> man, my akg q701's arrived in the mail today, i think i can see sounds... i can literally hear my heartbeat through my ears if i dont move


Yeah because that's totally plausible with different headphones.


----------



## Simca

Get a custom coconut audio cable and you'll hear alien hearts.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Get a custom coconut audio cable and you'll hear alien hearts.


Don't forget to place the alien crystals on anything with electricity in it to amplify the alien hearts even more.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Don't forget to place the alien crystals on anything with electricity in it to amplify the alien hearts even more.


You mean these?
http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Don't forget to place the alien crystals on anything with electricity in it to amplify the alien hearts even more.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean these?
> http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm
Click to expand...

http://www.coconut-audio.com/vibradome.html

These


----------



## pez

Lol...

Been 'playing' with my Christmas presents for the past couple of days. Loving the stereo receiver and turntable that I got. I can see potential for a better version of each, but I'm very happy for what they are







. Hope you all had a great holiday as well.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just ordered a pair of DT990 Pro 250 Ohm phones







Excited to finally own a pair of 'proper' headphones!


----------



## Art Vanelay

I just got my new headphone amp.



I think Fiio is so far the only company to figure out how to put an LED onto their product that won't drive me insane. I'm going to have to put some tape over this LED or something because it shines in my eyes constantly.


----------



## Simca

Swap the LED for a blacklight.


----------



## pez

Ew.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Swap the LED for a blacklight.


I'm way too terrible with a soldering gun to do that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

My lambda nova classics just arrived


----------



## Simca

Ugly


----------



## jjsoviet

Don't mind me, just taking pictures with a new something something


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks are a personal thing


----------



## Robilar

So what would be a good heatset for gaming (FPS shooters) for under $150?

I do not listen to music or watch movies on my gaming system, (I have other computers for that).

The Sennheiser PC 350 Premium are on sale for $130 (not the special edition which are apparently different) and I am considering these.

What is stopping me is the honking big microphone hanging off the side. I do not use a microphone for gaming and as such consider it moot.

Suggestions? Please bear in mind I am in Canada so limited options.

Or are the PC350 the best I can get for the price range? (If so I can live with the mic)

Thanks


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what would be a good heatset for gaming (FPS shooters) for under $150?
> 
> I do not listen to music or watch movies on my gaming system, (I have other computers for that).
> 
> The Sennheiser PC 350 Premium are on sale for $130 (not the special edition which are apparently different) and I am considering these.
> 
> What is stopping me is the honking big microphone hanging off the side. I do not use a microphone for gaming and as such consider it moot.
> 
> Suggestions? Please bear in mind I am in Canada so limited options.
> 
> Or are the PC350 the best I can get for the price range? (If so I can live with the mic)
> 
> Thanks


Steelseries Siberia V2 are generally considered pretty good for their price. For gaming, I don't really think your choice of headphones will really matter too much.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=1211_1215&item_id=051361


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind me, just taking pictures with a new something something


Still miss that finish that the HD600 have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what would be a good heatset for gaming (FPS shooters) for under $150?
> 
> I do not listen to music or watch movies on my gaming system, (I have other computers for that).
> 
> The Sennheiser PC 350 Premium are on sale for $130 (not the special edition which are apparently different) and I am considering these.
> 
> What is stopping me is the honking big microphone hanging off the side. I do not use a microphone for gaming and as such consider it moot.
> 
> Suggestions? Please bear in mind I am in Canada so limited options.
> 
> Or are the PC350 the best I can get for the price range? (If so I can live with the mic)
> 
> Thanks


So, to clarify, you don't need the mic at all? If so, that opens up a lot of options for you.

These are close in price, but ultimately may require an amp (probably a deal breaker):

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-770-PRO-250-ohms/dp/B0006NL5SM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388252842&sr=8-2&keywords=beyerdynamic+dt770

More suggestions are sure to follow and trump mine







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Audio Technica ATH-AD700 maybe?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> So what would be a good heatset for gaming (FPS shooters) for under $150?
> 
> I do not listen to music or watch movies on my gaming system, (I have other computers for that).
> 
> The Sennheiser PC 350 Premium are on sale for $130 (not the special edition which are apparently different) and I am considering these.
> 
> What is stopping me is the honking big microphone hanging off the side. I do not use a microphone for gaming and as such consider it moot.
> 
> Suggestions? Please bear in mind I am in Canada so limited options.
> 
> Or are the PC350 the best I can get for the price range? (If so I can live with the mic)
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-AD700 maybe?


I second the AD700. Hands down the best FPS headphones in their price range and don't have to be amped.


----------



## Tiihokatti

DT770 Pro 80ohm doesn't need an amp (but benefits from one).

AD700 would be nice if it wasn't discontinued.

DT990 Pro 250ohm should be close to 150$ but requires amp/decent soundcard like the SBZ.


----------



## Robilar

My sound card does have a headphone amp, Creative Titanium HD.

The mic is not required but if it has one I can safely ignore it.

NCIX has the ATH-AD700X headphones in two flavors, open and closed.

Which is better?

And of course after looking again they have no stock...

Any other suggestions?

Edit:

This is what they have in stock:

ATH-M50
ATH-A500X
ATH-AD500X
ATH-WS77

All around $150 range in price


----------



## pez

Open is usually better for soundstage, which in turn means better positional audio for games. If they come back in stock somewhat soon, that would be a good contender for your consideration.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> DT770 Pro 80ohm doesn't need an amp (but benefits from one).
> 
> AD700 would be nice if it wasn't discontinued.
> 
> DT990 Pro 250ohm should be close to 150$ but requires amp/decent soundcard like the SBZ.


I can't find anything from Beyer in my price range. Either $250+ or under $60 nothing mid range.

In Sennheiser, as noted, there is the

PC350 Premium - $130
PC360 G4ME - $170
PC350 Special Edition - $160
PC330 G4ME 14 - $90 (apparently these are really tiny and uncomfortable)


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Open is usually better for soundstage, which in turn means better positional audio for games. If they come back in stock somewhat soon, that would be a good contender for your consideration.


Closed back drivers also seem to make any kind of high pitched or screechy sound sharper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I can't find anything from Beyer in my price range. Either $250+ or under $60 nothing mid range.


What's the cheapest you can find Sennheiser HD558s for?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> My sound card does have a headphone amp, Creative Titanium HD.
> 
> The mic is not required but if it has one I can safely ignore it.
> 
> NCIX has the ATH-AD700X headphones in two flavors, open and closed.
> 
> Which is better?
> 
> And of course after looking again they have no stock...
> 
> Any other suggestions?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This is what they have in stock:
> 
> ATH-M50
> ATH-A500X
> ATH-AD500X
> ATH-WS77
> 
> All around $150 range in price


I'd wait for the AD700x or just get one on FleaBay. Also, the AD700x is the open and the A700x is the closed. Open promotes a better soundstage, so the AD700x is what you want.


----------



## Tman5293

I just got a new lens for my camera today. Of course the HD 650 was the first shooting subject. Woohoo bokeh effect!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Closed back drivers also seem to make any kind of high pitched or screechy sound sharper.
> What's the cheapest you can find Sennheiser HD558s for?


$160 at NCIX

It doesn't have a 3.5mm jack though?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Closed back drivers also seem to make any kind of high pitched or screechy sound sharper.
> What's the cheapest you can find Sennheiser HD558s for?
> 
> 
> 
> $160 at NCIX
> 
> It doesn't have a 3.5mm jack though?
Click to expand...

It comes with an adapter, 1/4" to 1/8".

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106515
Quote:


> *Broad Compatibility*
> Featuring 6.3mm connectors and a 3.5mm adapter, this headphone plays nice with your portable player and home hi-fi equipment.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks.

So they are a good option for gaming? They are listed as being oriented towards music.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So they are a good option for gaming? They are listed as being oriented towards music.


I used to have the 555's, they were very good for gaming. Very often a good set of headphones with Dolby surround sound virtualization will actually give you better sound-staging / hearing of footsteps etc. in games than those supposed "7.1" or "5.1" headsets.

They do tend to be kinda light on bass, but you can fix that easily enough with an EQ on your soundcard.

However if the AD700 are in stock soon, they might be a better purchase... I cannot say for certain as I have never tried them out before


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I can't find anything from Beyer in my price range. Either $250+ or under $60 nothing mid range.
> 
> In Sennheiser, as noted, there is the
> 
> PC350 Premium - $130
> PC360 G4ME - $170
> PC350 Special Edition - $160
> PC330 G4ME 14 - $90 (apparently these are really tiny and uncomfortable)


If you're in Toronto as your location states, Long&McQuade usually has a fairly decent selection of headphones in store, AND pretty much every location has no problem (if you ask) with boxes being opened so you can test them out. They normally have various Beyer Dynamics and Sennheiser headphones in stock as well, and from what I've heard from my own local store they're steadily expanding into having more and more higher end headphones in stock at most locations.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/location/Ontario/Toronto/


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> So they are a good option for gaming? They are listed as being oriented towards music.


Anything that's good with music will probably be good for gaming, unless it's geared toward bass heads.

I don't think it's really worth spending $150 on gaming headphones though.


----------



## saer

Just got my Asgard 2 in the mail to pair with my HE-500s













Had a question about the preamp outs on the amp, would it be better to connect my monitors to the Asgard 2 preamps rather than just have a Y splitter off of my dac ?

I do like that I would be able to control the volume of the monitors with the volume knob on the amp but would there be any change in audio quality at all from my monitors ?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just got my Asgard 2 in the mail to pair with my HE-500s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a question about the preamp outs on the amp, would it be better to connect my monitors to the Asgard 2 preamps rather than just have a Y splitter off of my dac ?
> 
> I do like that I would be able to control the volume of the monitors with the volume knob on the amp but would there be any change in audio quality at all from my monitors ?


RSX-5's? I don't think those bookshelf speakers would produce any increase in sound quality, just stick with the preamps of the Asgard.


----------



## phillyd

Buying an O2 and ODAC. So many options.

An audio Poutine of each would be ideal IMO...
The JDSlabs o2 has the worst power plug placement ever.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Buying an O2 and ODAC. So many options.
> 
> An audio Poutine of each would be ideal IMO...
> The JDSlabs o2 has the worst power plug placement ever.


Yeah, wth place the power at the front?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Buying an O2 and ODAC. So many options.
> 
> An audio Poutine of each would be ideal IMO...
> The JDSlabs o2 has the worst power plug placement ever.


All of the designs I've seen have have had the power plug at the front, other than the Mayflower one.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> RSX-5's? I don't think those bookshelf speakers would produce any increase in sound quality, just stick with the preamps of the Asgard.


No, I am currently using Presonus Eris E5. Want to purchase Emotiva Airmotiv 5, when they come back in stock.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> RSX-5's? I don't think those bookshelf speakers would produce any increase in sound quality, just stick with the preamps of the Asgard.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I am currently using Presonus Eris E5. Want to purchase Emotiva Airmotiv 5, when they come back in stock.
Click to expand...

I would still doubt that there would be any sound quality improvement. Especially considering it would be more of a hassle than it's worth.

Pre-amps in active monitors won't make much of a sound quality difference until you get into some serious monitors. (compared to the Asgard for your headphones).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> All of the designs I've seen have have had the power plug at the front, other than the Mayflower one.


hmm...I'll be looking for one of those.

any other suggestions for a gently used DAC+AMP in the sub-$200 range?

I would like well placed inputs and outputs, and a neutral sound.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> All of the designs I've seen have have had the power plug at the front, other than the Mayflower one.
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...I'll be looking for one of those.
> 
> any other suggestions for a gently used DAC+AMP in the sub-$200 range?
> 
> I would like well placed inputs and outputs, and a neutral sound.
Click to expand...

~Schiit Magni/Modi~


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just got my Asgard 2 in the mail to pair with my HE-500s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a question about the preamp outs on the amp, would it be better to connect my monitors to the Asgard 2 preamps rather than just have a Y splitter off of my dac ?
> 
> I do like that I would be able to control the volume of the monitors with the volume knob on the amp but would there be any change in audio quality at all from my monitors ?


Use the preamps. You're using powered speakers with a built in amp, so you don't need to split the signal. You just need the audio from the preamp for your speakers.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ~Schiit Magni/Modi~


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> neutral sound.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ~Schiit Magni/Modi~


Basically his only option. Although I've heard they tend to lean slightly brighter than neutral from what I've heard on this thread


----------



## pez

Yes, they are indeed bright. Very much a deal breaker if you're against it leaning toward that end of the spectrum.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> hmm...I'll be looking for one of those.
> 
> any other suggestions for a gently used DAC+AMP in the sub-$200 range?
> 
> I would like well placed inputs and outputs, and a neutral sound.


Here's a link to it.

https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/store/p7/Black_Objective2_-_Rear_Power.html

I think the PCB of the O2 has the power on the front, so most of the manufacturers put the power on the front.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ~Schiit Magni/Modi~
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> neutral sound.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Guess then you want a Prism DAC. For actual neutral sound.


----------



## JAM3S121

pics with my new camera!

My cans are
ATH AD700s
V Moda M100s (My pride and joy)
Urban Ears Zinken


----------



## Dreamxtreme

Whats the difference really between the LCD2 and 3 and for that matter the other 2 .


----------



## Simca

Small enhancements. It just sounds better, cleaner, fuller all around.


----------



## steelbom

I bought the Creative Aurvana Live 2 -- does anyone know what type of sound it focuses on... lows, mids, highs?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I bought the Creative Aurvana Live 2 -- does anyone know what type of sound it focuses on... lows, mids, highs?


Guess you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Guess then you want a Prism DAC. For actual neutral sound.


What is the ODAC's coloring?

my options are still:

ODAC+O2 (which I am annoyed with the lack of rear output and rear power) for $160-180 used
AudioEngine D1 for $120ish new.

How would the D1 be for powering my DT770 pros?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Guess then you want a Prism DAC. For actual neutral sound.
> 
> 
> 
> What is the ODAC's coloring?
> 
> my options are still:
> 
> ODAC+O2 (which I am annoyed with the lack of rear output and rear power) for $160-180 used
> AudioEngine D1 for $120ish new.
> 
> How would the D1 be for powering my DT770 pros?
Click to expand...

IIRC slightly boosted highs? idk, basically what I was saying is that you will always get coloring of some sort unless you go for super-high-end DACs and/or amps and/or monitors.

And personally, the amount of color that the Magni adds (cant say for modi), is really not that large. If it adds warmth, then that will probably be good with DT770s.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I bought the Creative Aurvana Live 2 -- does anyone know what type of sound it focuses on... lows, mids, highs?


If it's anything like the original CAL!, it should be a v-shaped frequency response. More refined, maybe?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC slightly boosted highs? idk, basically what I was saying is that you will always get coloring of some sort unless you go for super-high-end DACs and/or amps and/or monitors.
> 
> And personally, the amount of color that the Magni adds (cant say for modi), is really not that large. If it adds warmth, then that will probably be good with DT770s.


It is large when headphone being effected is already pretty sensitive to highs.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What is the ODAC's coloring?
> 
> my options are still:
> 
> ODAC+O2 (which I am annoyed with the lack of rear output and rear power) for $160-180 used
> AudioEngine D1 for $120ish new.
> 
> *How would the D1 be for powering my DT770 pros?*


Huh?

You mean preamp out? If so, then do not fret. The D1 is a horrible preamp.

Both would power your Dt770s just fine. Your headphones are not particularly difficult to drive, so it really would not matter either way.

In terms of sound quality, the O2/Dac wins.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC slightly boosted highs? idk, basically what I was saying is that you will always get coloring of some sort unless you go for super-high-end DACs and/or amps and/or monitors.
> 
> And personally, the amount of color that the Magni adds (cant say for modi), is really not that large. If it adds warmth, then that will probably be good with DT770s.


It adds brightness, and I like a warm sound,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> You mean preamp out? If so, then do not fret. The D1 is a horrible preamp.
> 
> Both would power your Dt770s just fine. Your headphones are not particularly difficult to drive, so it really would not matter either way.
> 
> In terms of sound quality, the O2/Dac wins.


I'm just wondering if a D1 would properly drive my DT770's.

Do you believe that a Magni/Modi (or vali) would be near enough to neutral to not bug me?

This would be so much easier if there was an amp with hardware EQ by each individual band. Like a desktop, audiophile version of the commercial amps that have the big sliders


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It adds brightness, and I like a warm sound,
> I'm just wondering if a D1 would properly drive my DT770's.
> 
> Do you believe that a Magni/Modi (or vali) would be near enough to neutral to not bug me?
> 
> This would be so much easier if there was an amp with hardware EQ by each individual band. Like a desktop, audiophile version of the commercial amps that have the big sliders


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yes. It would be one thing if you had like a ATH-AD900, HD600s, Q701 or something along those lines, but your headphones are literally going to destroy any neutrality in your system and turn it into something completely different.
> 
> To be honest, I have not tried the vali yet, so I can not comment on how it sounds.
> 
> However, I have heard the M&M combo with the DT770. I actually quite like the paring of the three. If you had not figured out by now, that is a rarity for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is fairly bright and sparkly without being harsh. The mids are kind a bit thin, and the bass is a bit rolled off. But those are all things you would expect from lower end things.
> 
> It is not exactly perfect, but then again, there is nothing for less than 200 dollars that is perfect anyways.
> 
> But in all honestly, I thought it had a very pleasing sound signature. I personally thought the M&M system sounded better than even the O2/Odac in the particular instance.
> 
> I would like to assume that since the vali is tubed, that the mids and bass could be a bit more present; however, like I said, I really can not comment on the vali.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Sorry guys, I do not know what is going on with OCN and my laptop, but I keep getting really bizarre glitches like what happened in my above post. I even tried to edit my post, and I still can not get rid of the quotes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> IIRC slightly boosted highs? *idk, basically what I was saying is that you will always get coloring of some sort unless you go for super-high-end DACs and/or amps and/or monitors.*
> 
> And personally, the amount of color that the Magni adds (cant say for modi), is really not that large. If it adds warmth, then that will probably be good with DT770s.


It depends on what your definition of color/neutrality is.

If you think that neutrality is a perfect reproduction of the music without any alterations to the sound, then yes, it is very hard to achieve.

However, if you believe that neutrality is simply a design that accurately reproduces music without any distortion or changes to a frequency response, then there are loads of amps out there at very low prices.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes. It would be one thing if you had like a ATH-AD900, HD600s, Q701 or something along those lines, but your headphones are literally going to destroy any neutrality in your system and turn it into something completely different.
> 
> To be honest, I have not tried the vali yet, so I can not comment on how it sounds.
> 
> However, I have heard the M&M combo with the DT770. I actually quite like the paring of the three. If you had not figured out by now, that is a rarity for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It is fairly bright and sparkly without being harsh. The mids are kind a bit thin, and the bass is a bit rolled off. But those are all things you would expect from lower end things.
> 
> It is not exactly perfect, but then again, there is nothing for less than 200 dollars that is perfect anyways.
> 
> But in all honestly, I thought it had a very pleasing sound signature. I personally thought the M&M system sounded better than even the O2/Odac in the particular instance.
> 
> I would like to assume that since the vali is tubed, that the mids and bass could be a bit more present; however, like I said, I really can not comment on the vali.


It should also be noted that I want to use the DAC with my A5+ speakers.

btw I'm loving the A5+ Since I'm a basshead, I want a sub, but I can see what you mean by not wanting a sub. The sub is tricky to get balanced in, and these handle mid-bass quite well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It should also be noted that I want to use the DAC with my A5+ speakers.
> 
> btw I'm loving the A5+ Since I'm a basshead, I want a sub, but I can see what you mean by not wanting a sub. The sub is tricky to get balanced in, and these handle mid-bass quite well.


Lol, it will never integrate. Eventually you just end up settling on a particular configuration that is "close enough". Sure your system will sound good enough, but there will always be this nagging thought in the back of your brain whispering "it is not right. fix it fix it fix it". Then you start to tinker with it again, and the only thing you will find yourself doing is making it sound worse. Then you say it is is the sub woofers fault and you go and buy a new one. By the time you actually get a decent sub, you are going to end up like me with 4 sub woofers under your bed collecting dust. It just is not worth it. Trust me, in the end, just go with speakers that have the large woofer driver in them. My Snell J3s have more bass than any system I have put together with a sub woofer..............ever

But I digress.

Have you considered just skipping the whole desktop amp thing and just getting yourself a nice denon receiver? Some of them work really well as a headphone amp and speaker amp. Denon is no stranger to bass either. I know that receivers are kind of big and bulky, so it may not be a feasible option for you, but you would have your equalizer, and a fairly warm and lush sounding headphone amp for the money.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Have you considered just skipping the whole desktop amp thing and just getting yourself a nice denon receiver? Some of them work really well as a headphone amp and speaker amp. Denon is no stranger to bass either. I know that receivers are kind of big and bulky, so it may not be a feasible option for you, but you would have your equalizer, and a fairly warm and lush sounding headphone amp for the money.


Good thought. Don't really need speaker power, but If I could get a really good/good looking one for $120ish I'd consider it.


----------



## pez

Speaking of speakers and receivers. Enjoying my new little, humble setup. Getting some top-end distortion, but haven't been able to conclude how much at fault it is of the Asgard 2, and how much it is of the receiver. Pics because I can.

EDIT: I figured out the distortion. Maxed out the receiver, and now master volume is completely controlled by the volume pot of the Asgard 2.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Got my DT990 pro 250 ohms today and they sound amazing









Very happy with the sound, got them on a Yamaha rxv-675 at the moment, although soon they'll be on a Cambridge Audio AM10 so hopefully it'll retain the same quality.

Plugged in to my nexus 5 they sound good but have to turn it all the way up and even then its not very loud, but these headphones aren't for my phone anyway.

Very impressed with the rumbling lows they can produce, yet it keeps them under control and maintains nice clear mids and highs.
Currently got them burning in (I know a lot of people might say its pointless but I thought I'm not gonna loose anything)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Got my DT990 pro 250 ohms today and they sound amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the sound, got them on a Yamaha rxv-675 at the moment, although soon they'll be on a Cambridge Audio AM10 so hopefully it'll retain the same quality.
> 
> Plugged in to my nexus 5 they sound good but have to turn it all the way up and even then its not very loud, but these headphones aren't for my phone anyway.
> 
> Very impressed with the rumbling lows they can produce, yet it keeps them under control and maintains nice clear mids and highs.
> Currently got them burning in (I know a lot of people might say its pointless but I thought I'm not gonna loose anything)


I agree with you about how a phone handles high-resistance headphones. Anything over 20-35 ohms needs an amp, even if the volume is okay, as an amp will let them scale.


----------



## Simca

Don't listen to headphones on a phone?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Well yes, I did say they're not for my phone, but for the sake of knowing I tried it out


----------



## Alex132

my 300ohm HD650s work just fine on my HTC One, not as soft as I thought they'd be.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> my 300ohm HD650s work just fine on my HTC One, not as soft as I thought they'd be.


Been telling noobs this for months. Have people swearing I won't hear anything on a phone.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> my 300ohm HD650s work just fine on my HTC One, not as soft as I thought they'd be.
> 
> 
> 
> Been telling noobs this for months. Have people swearing I won't hear anything on a phone.
Click to expand...

huehuehue

>people think phones don't have amps

I mean sure, they're designed for >50ohm headphones. But hey, 60% volume on 300ohm headphones? Interesting, that it works.

Gonna just use my PX100's tho


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> my 300ohm HD650s work just fine on my HTC One, not as soft as I thought they'd be.


I thought that if you plugged high impedance headphones into something that couldn't properly drive them, they'd still play sounds but it wouldn't sound nearly as good as with an amp.

With my new amp at the same volume as my unamplified Xonar DX, there is a massive difference in sound quality.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I think I'll buy Oppo Find 5 to replace my old SGS1.
The headphone jack is broken and the ~3$ replacement part is stuck somewhere between China and Finland.

E: Xonar DX only has line-level output so no wonder the amp helps with sound quality


----------



## NavDigitalStorm

Proud user of Audio Technica's M50 for over 3 years!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> my 300ohm HD650s work just fine on my HTC One, not as soft as I thought they'd be.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that if you plugged high impedance headphones into something that couldn't properly drive them, they'd still play sounds but it wouldn't sound nearly as good as with an amp.
> 
> With my new amp at the same volume as my unamplified Xonar DX, there is a massive difference in sound quality.
Click to expand...

It is unfair to judge my personal experience as I cannot isolate the amperage as the only changing factor.
I change DACs too etc. (can't use the DX in my phone







).


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> E: Xonar DX only has line-level output so no wonder the amp helps with sound quality


Well, my Fiio E10 sounded a lot worse than the DX with an amp, as well. I don't think the E10 can sufficiently drive HD650s. It did pretty well on my HD558s though.

I just thought it was weird that the DX could play these headphones at a decent volume. I'm pretty sure that amplification determines more than how loud they are.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Guess you'll find out soon enough.


I have them already, but I really have no idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> If it's anything like the original CAL!, it should be a v-shaped frequency response. More refined, maybe?


It's similar apparently, but has a better soundstage. What exactly does a "v-shaped" frequency response mean?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have them already, but I really have no idea.
> What exactly does a "v-shaped" frequency response mean?


In layman's terms it means more prominent lows and highs with a recessed mid-range, hence the "V" shape formed from such a sound signature. Similar to a "U" shaped response curve but is generally used to describe a more dramatic difference.


----------



## Simca

CALs are less V-shaped than most bassy headphones. They're a wide v shape.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Guess you'll find out soon enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I have them already, but I really have no idea.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> If it's anything like the original CAL!, it should be a v-shaped frequency response. More refined, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's similar apparently, but has a better soundstage. What exactly does a "v-shaped" frequency response mean?
Click to expand...

basically this:


----------



## error-id10t

Is there a reason not many people have DT990 premium 250ohm? I could only see 2 people listed with these, few more with Pro. From what I see the premium is the open one and I'm now looking at this instead of the Q701. It's little more but from what I read, provides a lot more overall.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is there a reason not many people have DT990 premium 250ohm? I could only see 2 people listed with these, few more with Pro. From what I see the premium is the open one and I'm now looking at this instead of the Q701. It's little more but from what I read, provides a lot more overall.


[GUIDE] Sonic Differences Between DT770-DT990 Models & More
I have no idea what you mean by the premium being the "open one".

The reason why most ppl take the Pro is because it's much cheaper and the sonic difference is not that big (compared to the price tag).


----------



## Radmanhs

I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp

I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price

what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)

p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac

Thanks!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Been telling noobs this for months. Have people swearing I won't hear anything on a phone.


Yeah, between my iPhone 5, iPad 2, iPad Mini, and Note 3, the HD 650 get plenty of volume. Volume usually isn't the issue. It's sad so many people have to be told that...constantly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I thought that if you plugged high impedance headphones into something that couldn't properly drive them, they'd still play sounds but it wouldn't sound nearly as good as with an amp.
> 
> With my new amp at the same volume as my unamplified Xonar DX, there is a massive difference in sound quality.


It will get plenty of volume, but not really the drive it needs. You'll usually get a rather thin sounding pair of cans when under-powering them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I have them already, but I really have no idea.
> It's similar apparently, but has a better soundstage. What exactly does a "v-shaped" frequency response mean?


Lots of 'tssss' and lots of 'boom' with some vocals and mid-centric instruments in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp
> 
> I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price
> 
> what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)
> 
> p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac
> 
> Thanks!


Titanium HD is a decent DAC, but from what people say on here and Head-fi, it does well with a good DAC, too.


----------



## Radmanhs

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp
> 
> I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price
> 
> what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)
> 
> p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Titanium HD is a decent DAC, but from what people say on here and Head-fi, it does well with a good DAC, too.
Click to expand...

a dac is one of the last things on my list, i need an amp first, then maybe hifiman he-400's, then an amp. is there an amp that matches well aesthetically with a nice dac that will increase performance?


----------



## pez

I'll let the others with K/Q701 experience comment. And by all means, the Titanium HD will be fine for you for now, but it's just something to consider down the road







.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> In layman's terms it means more prominent lows and highs with a recessed mid-range, hence the "V" shape formed from such a sound signature. Similar to a "U" shaped response curve but is generally used to describe a more dramatic difference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> CALs are less V-shaped than most bassy headphones. They're a wide v shape.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> basically this:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lots of 'tssss' and lots of 'boom' with some vocals and mid-centric instruments in there.


Thanks guys!


----------



## JAM3S121

Anyone know how ATH A900x's would compare to my V-Moda M100s?

I love both my ath ad700s and v moda m100's but would love something that gave the best of both worlds... my m100s are great music listening cans and the 700s are great for fps gaming..but comfort wise the ath ad700's win.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp
> 
> I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price
> 
> what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)
> 
> p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No. You do not want a class C amp. Class C is meant for RF transmitters and radio equipment.
> 
> I suppose you could use it in an amp, but it would sound horrible.
> 
> You want class A or A/B. In terms of tubes, a A class amplifier is going to be called a single ended amplifier and an A/B amp is going to be a push pull amplifier.
> 
> Also, why do you want a hybrid vs a full tube amp? It is kind of weird to hear someone asking specifically for a hybrid amp.
> 
> Not to sound rude, but I get the feeling that you have put in a lot of effort into researching tube stuff and you have found a lot of terrible sources of information. I recommend to either A: not worry about how and why amps work and simply buy the best amp possible for your headphones and call it a day, or B: Learn how a tube amplifies a signal vs a transistor and then build up your knowledge a little bit at a time from there.
> 
> In fact, here is a video on how tubes work straight from the people that invented them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Anyone know how ATH A900x's would compare to my V-Moda M100s?
> 
> I love both my ath ad700s and v moda m100's but would love something that gave the best of both worlds... my m100s are great music listening cans and the 700s are great for fps gaming..but comfort wise the ath ad700's win.


Then you probably want Dt990s and not AD900s.


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp
> 
> I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price
> 
> what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)
> 
> p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No. You do not want a class C amp. Class C is meant for RF transmitters and radio equipment.
> 
> I suppose you could use it in an amp, but it would sound horrible.
> 
> You want class A or A/B. In terms of tubes, a A class amplifier is going to be called a single ended amplifier and an A/B amp is going to be a push pull amplifier.
> 
> Also, why do you want a hybrid vs a full tube amp? It is kind of weird to hear someone asking specifically for a hybrid amp.
> 
> Not to sound rude, but I get the feeling that you have put in a lot of effort into researching tube stuff and you have found a lot of terrible sources of information. I recommend to either A: not worry about how and why amps work and simply buy the best amp possible for your headphones and call it a day, or B: Learn how a tube amplifies a signal vs a transistor and then build up your knowledge a little bit at a time from there.
> 
> In fact, here is a video on how tubes work straight from the people that invented them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

hmmm, i must have been getting bad info all over the place, and that s why i came here 

i guess i was thinking class a/b, although its class c

i have also thought of the tube style as my "first priority". i was looking at the schiit lyr, but thats a hybrid, what is a tube amp that you guys like thats around the same price? preferably with a dac that physically matches so if i get a dac later, it will look awesome with my new amp


----------



## bumblebee1980

heh reminds me the time someone on Head-Fi was complaining about his La Figaro amplifier picking up radio signals.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> I just got a pair of AKG Q701's and they are awesome, but now i think i need an amp
> 
> I want a hybrid class c amp that isnt too extreme in price
> 
> what do you guys got (i can give more info if needed)
> 
> p.s. im using a titanium hd sound card so i dont need a dac
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No. You do not want a class C amp. Class C is meant for RF transmitters and radio equipment.
> 
> I suppose you could use it in an amp, but it would sound horrible.
> 
> You want class A or A/B. In terms of tubes, a A class amplifier is going to be called a single ended amplifier and an A/B amp is going to be a push pull amplifier.
> 
> Also, why do you want a hybrid vs a full tube amp? It is kind of weird to hear someone asking specifically for a hybrid amp.
> 
> Not to sound rude, but I get the feeling that you have put in a lot of effort into researching tube stuff and you have found a lot of terrible sources of information. I recommend to either A: not worry about how and why amps work and simply buy the best amp possible for your headphones and call it a day, or B: Learn how a tube amplifies a signal vs a transistor and then build up your knowledge a little bit at a time from there.
> 
> In fact, here is a video on how tubes work straight from the people that invented them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, i must have been getting bad info all over the place, and that s why i came here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i was thinking class a/b, although its class c
> 
> i have also thought of the tube style as my "first priority". i was looking at the schiit lyr, but thats a hybrid, what is a tube amp that you guys like thats around the same price? preferably with a dac that physically matches so if i get a dac later, it will look awesome with my new amp
Click to expand...

look in to Aune T1 ,pretty much best bang for you buck but be prepared to get hooked in tube rolling


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Then you probably want Dt990s and not AD900s.


I'm really looking for something that has good sound stage for BF4 to use with my sound card for cmss 3d but also have really nice punchy bass like my current m100s do.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hmmm, i must have been getting bad info all over the place, and that s why i came here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i was thinking class a/b, although its class c
> 
> i have also thought of the tube style as my "first priority". i was looking at the schiit lyr, but thats a hybrid, what is a tube amp that you guys like thats around the same price? preferably with a dac that physically matches so if i get a dac later, it will look awesome with my new amp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> heh reminds me the time someone on Head-Fi was complaining about his La Figaro amplifier picking up radio signals.


It is fairly hard to track it down, but one of the best cheap tube headphone amps is the Antique Sound Labs MG Head OTL Mk III. It actually uses full power tubes (a lot of tube headphone amps do not use full power tubes) and it has a switch where you can change it from being an OTL (output transformer-less) to transformer coupled.

These normally go for around 250-300 used, and it would look nice with a cambridge audio dac magic.

I mean then again I know you have been in contact with spriggs as of a couple hours ago, sooooo IDK why you are even bothering worrying buying an amp. If you can possibly muster the budget for a single ended EL34 amp with decent quality parts, you would blow everything on the open market out of the water. There is not a single company other than jolida that makes good tube amps these days without trying to charge you a couple grand....and even jolida is still fairly expensive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm really looking for something that has good sound stage for BF4 to use with my sound card for cmss 3d but also have really nice punchy bass like my current m100s do.


IDK what your budget is like, but what about some used sennheiser HD600s. Pretty decent sound stage. It is not as big as the audio technica, but you are sacrificing a little bit of sound stage for a massive increase in bass. It is a very neutral and natural sounding headphone compared to the AD900s which are pretty harsh sounding. The only draw back is they often sell for like ~250.


----------



## Radmanhs

right, and yes, i have been in contact with spriggs. has you seen his work? they look nice, but how do they perform?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> look in to Aune T1 ,pretty much best bang for you buck but be prepared to get hooked in tube rolling


Except the problem is that the Aune T1 is a tube dac, not a tube amp. If 150 bucks was his max budget, and he were looking at either a Aune T1 vs a Audio engine D1, THEN you would be right.

The reality about the Aune T1 is that you do not get a lot of tube sound. The highs are rolled off just enough to prevent really bright sounding headphones from sounding too harsh, but at the same time it does not bolster the bass and mids like a run of the mill tube amp would.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> -,-


I think that you're overanalyzing me.

I am trying to find inexpensive options that look and sound decent. The Schiit options for me are either a Vali/Modi or a Magni/Modi. I believe that the Vali Modi would be better.

i would get an O2/ODAC, but the power is on the front and there is no rear output either. The Mayflower solves one of those but finding one used isn't going to be easy.

Please suggest another sub-$200 DAC/AMP combo

*EDIT*
It seems that the misquote confused me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> look in to Aune T1 ,pretty much best bang for you buck but be prepared to get hooked in tube rolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the problem is that the Aune T1 is a tube dac, not a tube amp. If 150 bucks was his max budget, and he were looking at either a Aune T1 vs a Audio engine D1, THEN you would be right.
> 
> *The reality about the Aune T1 is that you do not get a lot of tube sound*. The highs are rolled off just enough to prevent really bright sounding headphones from sounding too harsh, but at the same time it does not bolster the bass and mids like a run of the mill tube amp would.
Click to expand...

really ...have you used T1 ?

this guy would tell you otherwise (his first impresion on stock tube which is very bright )
http://www.head-fi.org/t/633006/aune-t1-usb-tube-dac-amp-discussion-thread-see-first-post-for-faq/3615#post_10094277

P.S. I have 880's, they are little on the bright side but changing from stock to say Amperex,Valvo or cheap Genalex can make this headphones just right







,if you want them bright stock tube would do (nothing "harsh" here )


----------



## bumblebee1980

The Aune T1 Tube is just a buffer it's a cute little unit but it's not going to replace a Tube D/A converter.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IDK what your budget is like, but what about some used sennheiser HD600s. Pretty decent sound stage. It is not as big as the audio technica, but you are sacrificing a little bit of sound stage for a massive increase in bass. It is a very neutral and natural sounding headphone compared to the AD900s which are pretty harsh sounding. The only draw back is they often sell for like ~250.


I would prefer something semi closed or closed.. for isolation purposes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> right, and yes, i have been in contact with spriggs. has you seen his work? they look nice, but how do they perform?


Lol, I HAVE his work.

They kick butt, take names, and laugh at anyone who says otherwise.

My particular amp is a 350b single ended amp. It is kind of cool because it can use any power pentode which means I can use an EL34, 6V6, KT88, 350b obviously and pretty much every mainstream power tube with the exception of the 300b and 2A3. That means that I can customize the sound however I want.

I know it probably sounds like I am a biased sales man, but I have not heard anything better than my amp for less than 2100 bucks, and then you start getting into audio note amps and some other things. I am not trying to look ignorant to the rest of the audio market, but for some reason, people just can not design good amps anymore. The burson conductor might be the only solid sate amp that comes even close to competing with it, and even then, the 350b amp is still a clear winner.

It is not just my opinion either. I take my amp along with several other amps that Spriggs has made to head-fi meets and several other head-fi members have paid him for custom amps. In fact in a couple weeks he will be done with yet another guys' amp. And these are people who are selling Woo Audio and DNA sonnet amps to buy his amps. So it is not just me who likes his stuff.

The funny thing about this whole conversation is because the Q701s are what made me trust spriggs to make my amps. I bought the Q701s a few years ago.and after a year of use I was tired of the harsh and thin sound, so I was actually went to the meet to find some new headphones. I plugged in my headphones to all the amps (including the lyr) and none of them sounded a heck of a lot better than my asus STX that I had at the time. I am not saying that my sound card was better than any of them amps, but I am saying that they amps were certainly not worth the 300+ dollars more than what my sound card costed me.

Spriggs showed up mid day with this like weird mod of the millet starving student hybrid amp, and it was the only amp there that actually made the Q701s noticeably better. They sounded warmer and more inviting and definitely took away a lot of the harshness in the highs. He also brought a synthesis amp from the store that he works at. I really wanted that synthesis amp, so he said he would build me an amp that would sound like the synthesis one for a few hundred bucks.

I wrote him a check and kind of threw caution to the wind, but it did pay off. About a month later I had my EL34 amp, and it sounded absolutely fantastic.

I brought that amp to a second head-fi meet, and that prompted another member to buy a amp from him, and then so on and so on. None of them have died, and all of them sound amazing. I do not know what else I can tell you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I would prefer something semi closed or closed.. for isolation purposes.


Find used Denon D2Ks and pray that your dac can reap the full potential of those headphones. Otherwise, the headphone you speak of does not exist.

You want the sound stage of the ATH-AD700/900, a decent amount of bass that is similar to the M100s, and be in a closed back headphone. Not even the Denon 7000s nor the super high end audio technica wooden headphones have a sound stage similar to the ATH-AD900s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> The Aune T1 Tube is just a buffer it's a cute little unit but it's not going to replace a Tube D/A converter.


All a tube ever does on a dac is act as a buffer. The Aune T1 IS indeed a tube dac. however, It is a pile of dung compared to a full blown tube dac like the one you keep eyeing or the jolida.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Find used Denon D2Ks and pray that your dac can reap the full potential of those headphones. Otherwise, the headphone you speak of does not exist.
> 
> You want the sound stage of the ATH-AD700/900, a decent amount of bass that is similar to the M100s, and be in a closed back headphone. Not even the Denon 7000s nor the super high end audio technica wooden headphones have a sound stage similar to the ATH-AD900s.


Well I wouldn't mind losing some sound stage, but the v moda m100s are just simply not comfortable enough to game with and even with XL pads have shallow sound stage for my liking.. I may look into 990s but what ohms are suitable? I have a titanium hd sound card but am not opposted to buying a aune t1 or magni/modi.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> The Aune T1 Tube is just a buffer it's a cute little unit but it's not going to replace a Tube D/A converter.


why would it want to replace anything ?,it's a different animal ,it sounds sweet that's what most want right ?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> All a tube ever does on a dac is act as a buffer. The Aune T1 IS indeed a tube dac. however, It is a pile of dung compared to a full blown tube dac like the one you keep eyeing or the jolida.


um no. the Musical Paradise MP-D1 has a true tube output stage. it's not coupled to an op-amp.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I like how some of the "experts" here have a lot to say about particular unit without ever touching one and based their opinions on their own theory..lo0l

EDIT; so if it's smaller then your own unit,cost significantly less and build little different I guess it's a pile of ##...got it


----------



## Zillerella

Hello

I don't know if I write in the right post, but this seems like the right one








I'm looking for a headset for gaming with good positional and crisp sound and prefer with mic.
No budget.
Can you help me?


----------



## IBooNI

Hello all, I recently received my bottlehead crack w/ speedball to pair with my hd650s. Currently I am running my xonar essence st for a dac but have some questions about it. Just wondering how my soundcard dac compares to dedicated dacs. What price am I looking at for a noticeable upgrade over my soundcard dac? Any recommendations for my set up? Also would it be ok to run an RCA splitter from the dac/soundcard so I can have my bx8 d2s and headphone amp plugged in at the same time? I would not be playing both at the same time, but would rather not have to switch cables every time I wasn't to listen to my speakers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't know if I write in the right post, but this seems like the right one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a headset for gaming with good positional and crisp sound and prefer with mic.
> No budget.
> Can you help me?


I like the Sennheiser PC360. Beyerdynamic makes one called the MMX-300.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> really ...have you used T1 ?
> 
> this guy would tell you otherwise (his first impresion on stock tube which is very bright )
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/633006/aune-t1-usb-tube-dac-amp-discussion-thread-see-first-post-for-faq/3615#post_10094277
> 
> P.S. I have 880's, they are little on the bright side but changing from stock to say Amperex,Valvo or cheap Genalex can make this headphones just right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,if you want them bright stock tube would do (nothing "harsh" here )


Um are we not saying the same thing? I put my comment in context with comparing it to other similarly dac/amp combos. The M&M combo is bright, the audio engine D1 is even kind of bright, the Aune T1 has slightly rolled off highs by comparison.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I like the Sennheiser PC360. Beyerdynamic makes one called the MMX-300.


Thanks for that.
Was actaully looking on the PC360 and 363D from senheiser, just wanted to know if they are worth the money?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBooNI*
> 
> Hello all, I recently received my bottlehead crack w/ speedball to pair with my hd650s. Currently I am running my xonar essence st for a dac but have some questions about it. Just wondering how my soundcard dac compares to dedicated dacs. What price am I looking at for a noticeable upgrade over my soundcard dac? Any recommendations for my set up? Also would it be ok to run an RCA splitter from the dac/soundcard so I can have my bx8 d2s and headphone amp plugged in at the same time? I would not be playing both at the same time, but would rather not have to switch cables every time I wasn't to listen to my speakers.


depends how much you want to spend. $500 will get you something real nice.

RCA splitters are fine.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks for that.
> Was actaully looking on the PC360 and 363D from senheiser, just wanted to know if they are worth the money?


I had a pair of Sennheiser PC360 and liked them. these are headphones with microphones attached to them not gaming headsets.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> these are headphones with microphones attached to them not gaming headsets.


Ohh okay, thanks for the information


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> um no. the Musical Paradise MP-D1 has a true tube output stage. it's not coupled to an op-amp.


Edit: Realized I was wrong about something pretty darn fundamental. My bad bumble bee.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Ohh okay, thanks for the information


the drivers in these headsets have R&D put into them, made by these companies and used in other headphones (I believe the PC360 uses the same driver as the HD558/HD598)

a company like Corsair probably hands it all over to some other company.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I like how some of the "experts" here have a lot to say about particular unit without ever touching one and based their opinions on their own theory..lo0l
> 
> EDIT; so if it's smaller then your own unit,cost significantly less and build little different I guess it's a pile of ##...got it


I like how some people think one persons opinion on head-fi is a credible source and then jumps to conclusions about other peoples experiences.


----------



## Gilles3000

Some pictures of my L2's.















http://slickslickitung.imgur.com/


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> the drivers in these headsets have R&D put into them, made by these companies and used in other headphones (I believe the PC360 uses the same driver as the HD558/HD598)
> 
> a company like Corsair probably hands it all over to some other company.


That sounds good. Do you know if the 363D also use the same driver as the PC360 and is there any reason to get the 363D over the PC360 if im going to use the onboard sound on the Formula VI?
I know that corsair is like that. Taking every bit of reputation, when they actually not are the OEM on it. Thats also the reason I refuse to own any corsair product


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> That sounds good. Do you know if the 363D also use the same driver as the PC360?
> I know that corsair is like that. Taking every bit of reputation, when they actually not are the OEM on it. Thats also the reason I refuse to own any corsair product


no idea but it's a Sennheiser driver.


----------



## Zillerella

Fair enough


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I don't know if I write in the right post, but this seems like the right one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for a headset for gaming with good positional and crisp sound and prefer with mic.
> No budget.
> Can you help me?


Personally, I would get something like the DT770 250Ohm or HD558 / HD600 / HD650 (depending on which you want) and then pair those with O2 Dac/Amp or Schiit Magni/Modi and get a ModMic mic. That way you get great sound overall. (Higher ohms = more resistance, more resistance = more need for an amp to drive them).
However, for a pure-headset the PC360 is probably the best you can do. For $~167, it will have all you need and more than decent sound.

DT770 250ohm $165
HD 558 50ohm $129
HD 650 300ohm $420
HD 600 300ohm $360
O2 DAC/Amp combo $280
Schiit Magni $100
Schiit Modi $100

If you want something purely that's a headset, and will not often listen to music on where you value the inclusion of a mic more than the details of sound (even though you can get a clip-on mic really easily)... Something like the Steelseries Siberia Elite or PC360 might do that job.

The PC360 is probably the best you can do. For $~167, it will have all you need and more than decent sound.

Siberia Elite White $200
Siberia Elite Black $212
PC360 $167

Pros about the headsets are; they're cheaper overall and provide all you need in one go.
Cons about the headsets are; they do not sound as good as normal high-end headphones.


----------



## Zillerella

Thanks for that Alex, but om not planning on buying any DAC/AMP.
I will probaly go with the PC360 or 363D tho I don't know if it's worth to get the 363D when the Formula VI has some decent onboard sound? I know it is not as good the stuff you recommend, but my pockets are not that deep









Edit: Can only find the DT770 Pro 80 Ohms and 32 Ohms. Are they also okay if I choose one of those and how would they work with the Formula VI onboard sound?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks for that Alex, but om not planning on buying any DAC/AMP.
> I will probaly go with the PC360 or 363D tho I don't know if it's worth to get the 363D when the Formula VI has some decent onboard sound? I know it is not as good the stuff you recommend, but my pockets are not that deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can only find the DT770 Pro 80 Ohms and 32 Ohms. Are they also okay if I choose one of those and how would they work with the Formula VI onboard sound?


Obviously they will do better with a proper DAC/Amp.

BUT the lower resistance (32 Ohm) DT770 won't need amp'ing as they have a very low resistance, so they will do better on your onboard sound compared to the 250Ohm DT770.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> BUT the lower resistance (32 Ohm) DT770 won't need amp'ing as they have a very low resistance, so they will do better on your onboard sound compared to the 250Ohm DT770.


Thanks! Even if the onboard sound on my mobo got a DAC will it not be able to handle the 250ohm?

EDIT: Is there any difference in sound quality between the 32ohm and 250ohm? Sry im a noob to this








Also found a solution. I will start with the PC360 and later on i'm going to buy the DT770 pro 32/80/250ohm









Thanks for the help Alex!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Thanks! Even if the onboard sound on my mobo got a DAC will it not be able to handle the 250ohm.
> The onbaord sound should be as good as a decent sound card?
> 
> EDIT: Is there any difference in sound quality between the 32ohm and 250ohm? Sry im a noob to this


If you're going for DT770s get the 80 ohm I reckon - easy to amp from a sound card, but if in the future you ended up with an amp it would benefit from it


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> If you're going for DT770s get the 80 ohm I reckon - easy to amp from a sound card, but if in the future you ended up with an amp it would benefit from it


Yea, just looked some review where ppl say that 80ohm is fine without an amp, but if I want the 250ohm I need one.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yea, just looked some review where ppl say that 80ohm is fine without an amp, but if I want the 250ohm I need one.


I wouldn't say you need an amp all the time for 250 ohm, but if you're gonna be using them all the time without an amp then the 80 ohm is what you want


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I wouldn't say you need an amp all the time for 250 ohm, but if you're gonna be using them all the time without an amp then the 80 ohm is what you want


That is exactly what I want


----------



## Alex132

I would suggest the 80Ohm one then. The 250ohm version, without an amp you will have a more tinny / hollow sound, and need to turn the volume higher than needed. These affects will be preset in the 80Ohm version without an amp, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## biatchi

The further round the volume pot you need to turn the better


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> I would suggest the 80Ohm one then. The 250ohm version, without an amp you will have a more tinny / hollow sound, and need to turn the volume higher than needed. These affects will be preset in the 80Ohm version without an amp, but to a lesser degree.


Well got an amp on my mobo which is rated 600ohm but I doubt that it will do the job as asus says.
Again thanks for the help and I think they are the perfect headphones for me!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think that you're overanalyzing me.
> 
> I am trying to find inexpensive options that look and sound decent. The Schiit options for me are either a Vali/Modi or a Magni/Modi. I believe that the Vali Modi would be better.
> 
> i would get an O2/ODAC, but the power is on the front and there is no rear output either. The Mayflower solves one of those but finding one used isn't going to be easy.
> 
> Please suggest another sub-$200 DAC/AMP combo
> 
> *EDIT*
> It seems that the misquote confused me.


I'd love to know what the Vali sounds like, but the Modi is definitely the less neutral/brighter one in this situation (over the Magni). The Vali might offset the Modi's harsh elements enough to give you the sound you want. I'd try to search Head-fi for someone who has done this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I like how some of the "experts" here have a lot to say about particular unit without ever touching one and based their opinions on their own theory..lo0l
> 
> EDIT; so if it's smaller then your own unit,cost significantly less and build little different I guess it's a pile of ##...got it


I think you might be taking this a bit harder than most. He's not trying to discredit your opinion, and if anything, Angel has quite possibly heard the most gear out of any of us, here. He's been to countless Head-fi meets, not to mention his current 'occupation'. Be careful not to bite the hand that feeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Obviously they will do better with a proper DAC/Amp.
> 
> BUT the lower resistance (32 Ohm) DT770 won't need amp'ing as they have a very low resistance, so they will do better on your onboard sound compared to the 250Ohm DT770.


While this is true, the 32 ohm model is benefited by amping just as much as it's older brother.


----------



## bumblebee1980

1 day left on the Massdrop.com deal Sennheiser HD650 $350.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I bought a Geek Pulse. I didn't get the Linear Power Supply but I got the Femto clock upgrade. the whole indgiegogo crowd engineering thing is my kind of crazy. hopefully a nice surprise in the summer.


----------



## Simca

~SCREAMS~ CRAAAAAAAAAAAZY!


----------



## Simca

OK, noobs, I'm well innebriated now. Should I buy the HD650s and review them for you...or should I be content with my HE-500s?


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Yea, just looked some review where ppl say that 80ohm is fine without an amp, but if I want the 250ohm I need one.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say you need an amp all the time for 250 ohm, but if you're gonna be using them all the time without an amp then the 80 ohm is what you want
Click to expand...

As a user of a 250ohm headphone, you definitely don't want to use it without an amp.

Most definitely get a lower ohm version for non-amp usage as it will also work with amp usage.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OK, noobs, I'm well innebriated now. Should I buy the HD650s and review them for you...or should I be content with my HE-500s?


I don't think anymore can be said on that headphone. you should buy yourself a new D/A converter.


----------



## Simca

No.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No.


Yes


----------



## bumblebee1980

Noob has a $1000 Burson Solid state amplifier and a $100 bus powered ODAC.. nothing wrong with that picture









when I put a deposit down on the Audiolab M-DAC it made such a big improvement to my chain (over the Dacmagic) I was convinced for a while a D/A converter was more important.


----------



## Simca

Hard to make those purchases.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audiolab has a newer cheaper D/A converter without the OLED screen, balanced output and analog volume called the Q-DAC.



my D/A converter is really expensive but it's studio grade and I need it. there are some really nice D/A converters in the $500-800 range I would settle for.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Schiit makes things so easy for you guys


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> OK, noobs, I'm well innebriated now. Should I buy the HD650s and review them for you...or should I be content with my HE-500s?


Du eet. I'm thinking of picking some up for myself, a local shop is selling them for £275 brand new, most places have them for around £330.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No.


How about something interesting?

Review these objectively: http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Siberia-Elite-Headset-Surround/dp/B00FB45YFQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388401033&sr=8-1&keywords=siberia+elite / http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Siberia-Elite-Headset-Surround/dp/B00FB45ZDM/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388401033&sr=8-2&keywords=siberia+elite

And then get this: http://www.amazon.com/Moog-Music-Minimoog-Voyager-XL/dp/B0064RMZYW/ref=sr_1_5?s=musical-instruments&srs=2596798011&ie=UTF8&qid=1388442573&sr=1-5&keywords=moog


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audiolab has a newer cheaper D/A converter without the OLED screen, balanced output and analog volume called the Q-DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> my D/A converter is really expensive but it's studio grade and I need it. there are some really nice D/A converters in the $500-800 range I would settle for.


How much?


----------



## bumblebee1980

sorry I meant pot not analog volume. the Audiolab M-DAC and Q-DAC have digital volume 1 dB steps.

I think the Q-DAC cost $599.

Innerfidelity reviewed one of my favourite D/A converters the Musical Paradise MP-D1 ($480 with stock tube)

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/musical-paradise-mp-301-mk-3-vacuum-tube-integratedheadphone-amplifier-and-mp-d1-vacuum-tub-0

Musical Fidelity has a new one called the V-90 ($299)

http://www.musicalfidelity.com/v90-dac/

there are some others to consider like the Schiit Bifrost, Resonessence Labs Concero, MHDT Steeplechase, Jolida Glass FX, Metrum Acoustics NOS Mini Quad, etc


----------



## bumblebee1980

I forgot about the Teradak Chameleon that's another NOS D/A converter like the Metrum.


----------



## Alex132

They still all cost a ton


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> They still all cost a ton


prices are starting to come down a bit as more products hit the market. a reviewer recently compared it to the LCD boom.

try second hand market.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Du eet. I'm thinking of picking some up for myself, a local shop is selling them for £275 brand new, most places have them for around £330.


If that's a cheap price for your area, go for it. With it being local you've got virtually nothing to lose except for time. And a restocking fee if they're that kinda company.


----------



## Simca

If the Jolida Glass FX had a return policy that was good, I'd consider trying that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If the Jolida Glass FX had a return policy that was good, I'd consider trying that.


http://www.musicdirect.com/p-146382-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-iii.aspx

click the 30-day guarantee.

http://www.musicdirect.com/t-returns.aspx


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> They still all cost a ton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prices are starting to come down a bit as more products hit the market. a reviewer recently compared it to the LCD boom.
> 
> try second hand market.
Click to expand...

Second-hand market in South Africa? Yeahhhhhh......


----------



## bumblebee1980

I just noticed Jolida added a headphone amplifier to Rev III.

edit: looks like it got a capacitor upgrade too (ClarityCap SA replaced with ClarityCap ESA).

this is the old Rev II.. well made


----------



## Simca

For you guys and because I'm drunk, I'll order the Jolida Glass FX for review. If I like it I'll keep it. If it's bull crap it's going back!

Any better suggestions under $500 before I order?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For you guys and because I'm drunk, I'll order the Jolida Glass FX for review. If I like it I'll keep it. If it's bull crap it's going back!
> 
> Any better suggestions under $500 before I order?


a set of beats headphones


----------



## bumblebee1980

you won't get the return policy on some of them or you will have to import.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a set of beats headphones


~Spanks~ No, bad boy.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Jolida isn't some sound card +1 it's more like a bargain compared to D/A converters 2-3x more expensive.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, and what should I expect? I assume tubey sound in a DAC?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, and what should I expect? I assume tubey sound in a DAC?


yes.

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-iii/

there is a link to a Rev II review.


----------



## Simca

Already read that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> For you guys and because I'm drunk, I'll order the Jolida Glass FX for review. If I like it I'll keep it. If it's bull crap it's going back!
> 
> Any better suggestions under $500 before I order?


Aune T1 please

(I will sent you some tubes to try if you will )


----------



## pez

I'm terrible at genre's, but I think this is the first time I've listened to this band through the HD 650s. Album production quality isn't perfect, but not terrible either. Regardless, this is an album I hold close to me at all times.

Rock, Indie (maayyyyybe Folk) kinda sound; Forgive Durden: (Sadly, YouTube doesn't have an HD quality version for me to share :/; They are on Spotify, though):


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Aune T1 please
> 
> (I will sent you some tubes to try if you will )


why don't you buy one and send it to her









it's really strange products need to reach this hype level in order to see any movement. I got to play with one early this year but no one cared because all people talked about around here was the Objective DAC.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm terrible at genre's, but I think this is the first time I've listened to this band through the HD 650s. Album production quality isn't perfect, but not terrible either. Regardless, this is an album I hold close to me at all times.
> 
> Rock, Indie (maayyyyybe Folk) kinda sound; Forgive Durden: (Sadly, YouTube doesn't have an HD quality version for me to share :/; They are on Spotify, though):


try this
http://jaywilliamhenderson.bandcamp.com/album/the-sun-will-burn-our-eyes


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, and what should I expect? I assume tubey sound in a DAC?


Yes, but that is not the whole story.

The actual dac stage is what you should focus on. It is going to sound much more forward and airy then the odac.

But I am confused about your gear again. What amp are you using if you do not have the dark voice amp?


----------



## phillyd

Just curious, what do you guys think your best audio bargain has been?

I can't think of a better deal than the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 I bought for $50 and used for about two years.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys think your best audio bargain has been?
> 
> I can't think of a better deal than the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 I bought for $50 and used for about two years.


Probably my Superlux 681Bs. 30 bucks shipped and blew away anything I had owned previously. Then, that nasty audio bug bit me and I have AKG Q701s and a Essence STX.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Probably my Superlux 681Bs. 30 bucks shipped and blew away anything I had owned previously. Then, that nasty audio bug bit me and I have AKG Q701s and a Essence STX.


Hm they have very good ratings. I think that the Klipsch Image One (first gen) are the best headphones deal I can think of. Around $30 lightly used. I have been the cause of 5 other people buying those headphones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I was looking for smallish headphones with a bit of bass that were on ear sealed headphones as a daily driver and I bought some Momentum On Ear Headphones.

I got a good deal on it (at least where I come from) and only paid about $190 dollars for them. I was choosing between this and the DT1350. The Amperior was also available but was priced near the $300 (out of budget) range where I am.

I'm very happy to report that (at least for me) they sound better than the DT1350, at least the highs were more articulate and cleaner sounding and the bass extends well. For the price difference between these and the Amperior these had better bass, the Amperior sounded a little bit bloated in the bass area compared to these.

It's not going to beat any open back or full size closed back headphones but in it's category, it's very good!









My wife will probably kill me after I just bought an HD650 and now this! I may have to hold on to another impulse buy... I listened to the Momentums and found I liked the sound signature very much.


----------



## error-id10t

So a magni + DT990 Prem 250ohm a good combo, running from Titanium HD?

I can't see any reason to go with 600ohm version, Current setup is just the AD700 + titanium HD.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys think your best audio bargain has been?
> 
> I can't think of a better deal than the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 I bought for $50 and used for about two years.


I haven't spent too much on proper audio, but I'd say either my HD518's that I paid around 60 bucks for brand new, or my Asus Xonar DG I got for 20 something bucks.

That combo has given me decent quality sound for around 90 bucks all said and done.
Can't complain about that!

In the new year once I've paid off some stuff I want to get a proper amp, dac, and another set of cans--but what I have has served me well for cheap.


----------



## biatchi

Mine is undoubtedly my Kef 103.2's I got for ~£100 a few years ago but this is the headphone thread so ignore that


----------



## twerk

Just made a Head-Fi account, can I kiss goodbye to my savings?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just made a Head-Fi account, can I kiss goodbye to my savings?


twerk Miley, Miley twerk


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just made a Head-Fi account, can I kiss goodbye to my savings?


That's why I've been avoiding Head-Fi and Geekhack.

I spend enough money just off of what I see on OCN as it is


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> twerk Miley, Miley twerk


Stahp!

Oh, and while I'm here. What do you guys use to rip your CD's to MP3? I still just use the tool integrated into Windows, I'm assuming that's not the best way of doing it


----------



## BeastRider

Hi headphone experts! Super noob here looking for some advice. After some research I have decided to not get any "gamer" headsets as I was planning on getting Corsair Vengeance 1500 or maybe some Razer/CM Storm stuff. Now I found that I will get better sound quality from headsets like Sens, AKG, and the like. I'm not an audiophile but I want the best I can get for my budget. Prices here are insane so I can get either Sennheiser HD 449 or HD 518. Actually the 518 cost about 50% more than the 449 so IDK if it's worth it? I'll be using built in audio or maybe a FiiO D5 (Only DAC I can afford/is available here) and I have no idea if it's even a good DAC. Will the HD 449s be good enough for an average guy like me?

My music preference is mostly R & B Hip Hop with a little heavy metal and lots of country/oldies. (Yes I basically listen to all music). I also game heavily but I assume any good music headsets would sound nice while gaming? For a list of what I can get here, you may see this link: http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=X_Eggy With the prices listed, I can go up to PHP 5000 where you'll notice the 518 is already above budget.

Any suggestions for a good/cheap Headphone/DAC combination is welcome but my budget is really tight. I have a lot of choices for sound cards but I here DACs are better. The only sound card I care to get are Asus DG/DGX since I don't want to spend any more for a sound card.

Thanks guys, and happy new year!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys think your best audio bargain has been?
> 
> I can't think of a better deal than the Klipsch Promedia 2.1 I bought for $50 and used for about two years.


My TF10s for $90 or whatever ridiculously low price Amazon used to have them for during the holidays. It's hard for me to give any other IEM a fair chance because of how good these sound for the price I got them at. I would buy 5 more pairs if they were still available like that :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So a magni + DT990 Prem 250ohm a good combo, running from Titanium HD?
> 
> I can't see any reason to go with 600ohm version, Current setup is just the AD700 + titanium HD.


Should be perfectly fine with that setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Stahp!
> 
> Oh, and while I'm here. What do you guys use to rip your CD's to MP3? I still just use the tool integrated into Windows, I'm assuming that's not the best way of doing it


iTunes into ALAC. Surprisingly, ALAC is a more widely supported format (on popular software) than FLAC is. (i.e. Google Play Music actually supports this as an 'upload' format)


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeastRider*
> 
> Hi headphone experts! Super noob here looking for some advice. After some research I have decided to not get any "gamer" headsets as I was planning on getting Corsair Vengeance 1500 or maybe some Razer/CM Storm stuff. Now I found that I will get better sound quality from headsets like Sens, AKG, and the like. I'm not an audiophile but I want the best I can get for my budget. Prices here are insane so I can get either Sennheiser HD 449 or HD 518. Actually the 518 cost about 50% more than the 449 so IDK if it's worth it? I'll be using built in audio or maybe a FiiO D5 (Only DAC I can afford/is available here) and I have no idea if it's even a good DAC. Will the HD 449s be good enough for an average guy like me?
> 
> My music preference is mostly R & B Hip Hop with a little heavy metal and lots of country/oldies. (Yes I basically listen to all music). I also game heavily but I assume any good music headsets would sound nice while gaming? For a list of what I can get here, you may see this link: http://www.tipidpc.com/useritems.php?username=X_Eggy With the prices listed, I can go up to PHP 5000 where you'll notice the 518 is already above budget.
> 
> Any suggestions for a good/cheap Headphone/DAC combination is welcome but my budget is really tight. I have a lot of choices for sound cards but I here DACs are better. The only sound card I care to get are Asus DG/DGX since I don't want to spend any more for a sound card.
> 
> Thanks guys, and happy new year!!


Well I can say that I'm running the exact combo you're thinking of--Asus Xonar DG and Sennheiser HD518's.
I've been very happy with it, though I am looking to upgrade in the next couple of months.

I haven't heard the HD 449's, so I can't really comment on the price of those, and being in a different country makes it a little difficult for me to suggest other options in the same price range. I can vouch for the Xonar / 518 combo though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My TF10s for $90 or whatever ridiculously low price Amazon used to have them for during the holidays. It's hard for me to give any other IEM a fair chance because of how good these sound for the price I got them at. I would buy 5 more pairs if they were still available like that :/.
> Should be perfectly fine with that setup.
> iTunes into ALAC. Surprisingly, ALAC is a more widely supported format (on popular software) than FLAC is. (i.e. Google Play Music actually supports this as an 'upload' format)


Hmm, ALAC eh? I'll have to check that out.
One of these days I'm going to go through my CD collection again and this time rip it all to FLAC ALAC.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> try this
> http://jaywilliamhenderson.bandcamp.com/album/the-sun-will-burn-our-eyes


Wasn't ignoring you, just forgot to reply last night. I'm going to check them out a bit later today. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hmm, ALAC eh? I'll have to check that out.
> One of these days I'm going to go through my CD collection again and this time rip it all to FLAC ALAC.


Some may criticize me for my preference of iTunes or even ALAC, but honestly, I've done so many ALAC to FLAC comparisons and just couldn't find a discernible difference. I choose ALAC as well because I personally think it's tagging systems is much better and cleaner.


----------



## JKuhn

I just bought a second-hand Yamaha RX-V567 receiver for my speakers. Now I have a question: should I run my Sennheiser HD380 Pro through it or should I use the headphone amp in my Xonar DG? I also can't use the rear outputs on the soundcard anymore, because my old receiver apparently damaged it. So I only have the HDMI on my graphics card, the optical out on the back of the Xonar and motherboard, and the front output on the Xonar.


----------



## biatchi

Both are lossless, there is no difference


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I just bought a second-hand Yamaha RX-V567 receiver for my speakers. Now I have a question: should I run my Sennheiser HD380 Pro through it or should I use the headphone amp in my Xonar DG? I also can't use the rear outputs on the soundcard anymore, because my old receiver apparently damaged it. So I only have the HDMI on my graphics card, the optical out on the back of the Xonar and motherboard, and the front output on the Xonar.


Your receiver looks to have optical in. Hook that up between your sound card and receiver. All you need is an optical cable.

As for your headphones, it would honestly be up to you. Both have 'some' type of headphone amp, but it's really up to you to choose which has the better sound. If you end up using the optical out from your sound card to the receiver, then it would be much simpler to use the headphone out of the receiver. In the end, you're really the only one that can determine which has better sound for _you_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Both are lossless, there is no difference


Exactly, but there's always one person







.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Your receiver looks to have optical in. Hook that up between your sound card and receiver. *All you need is an optical cable.*
> 
> As for your headphones, it would honestly be up to you. Both have 'some' type of headphone amp, but it's really up to you to choose which has the better sound. If you end up using the optical out from your sound card to the receiver, then it would be much simpler to use the headphone out of the receiver. In the end, you're really the only one that can determine which has better sound for _you_.
> Exactly, but there's always one person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Correction: all I need is a long enough optical cable. I haven't looked much yet, but the place I asked said that for some time now they only get 1.2m and that's too short for me. I'll also ask in the Surround club to make sure that I can in fact still use the HDMI on my graphics card.

Thanks anyway, I was a bit concerned that the receiver might not be powerful enough for the headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Correction: all I need is a long enough optical cable. I haven't looked much yet, but the place I asked said that for some time now they only get 1.2m and that's too short for me. I'll also ask in the Surround club to make sure that I can in fact still use the HDMI on my graphics card.
> 
> Thanks anyway, I was a bit concerned that the receiver might not be powerful enough for the headphones.


Well if 50ft isn't long enough, I don't know what to tell ya







. 50ft Optical Cable via Monoprice

And yeah, the HD 380 are a very easy to drive pair of headphones. A great pair of headphones, IMO. Underrated for the shear lack of people that I don't see owning them.

EDIT:

Aaaaand just realized you're in South Africa...I have no clue if Monoprice does international shipping.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Your receiver looks to have optical in. Hook that up between your sound card and receiver. *All you need is an optical cable.*
> 
> As for your headphones, it would honestly be up to you. Both have 'some' type of headphone amp, but it's really up to you to choose which has the better sound. If you end up using the optical out from your sound card to the receiver, then it would be much simpler to use the headphone out of the receiver. In the end, you're really the only one that can determine which has better sound for _you_.
> Exactly, but there's always one person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Correction: all I need is a long enough optical cable. I haven't looked much yet, but the place I asked said that for some time now they only get 1.2m and that's too short for me. I'll also ask in the Surround club to make sure that I can in fact still use the HDMI on my graphics card.
> 
> Thanks anyway, I was a bit concerned that the receiver might not be powerful enough for the headphones.
Click to expand...

http://titan-ice.co.za/philips-fiber-optic-audio-cable-3m-swa3303s.html


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well if 50ft isn't long enough, I don't know what to tell ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . 50ft Optical Cable via Monoprice
> 
> And yeah, the HD 380 are a very easy to drive pair of headphones. A great pair of headphones, IMO. Underrated for the shear lack of people that I don't see owning them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Aaaaand just realized you're in South Africa...I have no clue if Monoprice does international shipping.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://titan-ice.co.za/philips-fiber-optic-audio-cable-3m-swa3303s.html


Thanks for the links. Although I don't like buying online so I'll try getting it in a physical store first.


----------



## coolhandluke41

it was hard to decide between HD 650 ($350) and HE-400 ($329).....400's are inbound


----------



## Alex132

Why does no one have the hifiman 300s?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why does no one have the hifiman 300s?


Better options available at that price point?


----------



## Simca

He300 isn't planar.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Happy New Year guys.

I can't wait to see what crappy headphones and other products are shown at CES


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Happy New Year guys.
> 
> I can't wait to see what crappy headphones and other products are shown at CES


I would've gone to CES this year but my classes start really early this semester.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Better options available at that price point?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> He300 isn't planar.


Actually AAranu is right.

Being planar does not matter. They kind of sound like the HD600s except a bit thinner and not quite as resolving. They still sound great, and are probably one of the most underrated headphones I have ever come across. However, for 250 bucks you can usually pick up a pair of used HD600s which are quite a bit better.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually AAranu is right.
> 
> Being planar does not matter. They kind of sound like the HD600s except a bit thinner and not quite as resolving. They still sound great, and are probably one of the most underrated headphones I have ever come across. However, for 250 bucks you can usually pick up a pair of used HD600s which are quite a bit better.


Thinner than the HD 600s? Bleh. The HD 600's were almost JUST right, but if they got any 'thinner', that would have been a terrible headphone.


----------



## Simca

They're not planar.


----------



## Alex132

Just wondering, but yeah a friend asked if he should get them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Stahp!
> 
> Oh, and while I'm here. What do you guys use to rip your CD's to MP3? I still just use the tool integrated into Windows, I'm assuming that's not the best way of doing it


Windows media player at the highest bit rate.


----------



## JKuhn

I'm a bit confused now. I've searched for information regarding optical vs HDMI, but it didn't help. Some say optical is outdated and that HDMI sounds better, while others say optical is better for audio-only purposes.

Is optical good enough to justify searching for a long enough cable or is HDMI about the same (or even better)?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm a bit confused now. I've searched for information regarding optical vs HDMI, but it didn't help. Some say optical is outdated and that HDMI sounds better, while others say optical is better for audio-only purposes.
> 
> Is optical good enough to justify searching for a long enough cable or is HDMI about the same (or even better)?


Optical technically is 'dated' in the audio/visual world. Lossless audio can be transferred along with the video signal when using HDMI. It's why it is such a great interface. HDMI is being constantly updated to support 4K, too, so it has a very high potential, yet.

For audiophiles and audiophile equipment, though, optical is still widely used. Audiophile equipment doesn't need the video portion of HDMI at all, so the equipment just doesn't have it. That or it's probably more expensive to implement...which we don't want happening.

Again, it's one of those things you'd have to test to see which you like better, or which is more convenient to you. Keep in mind, too, that you're stuck using AMD nVidia HDMI drivers or ASUS sound card drivers, so it could boil down to which is the lesser of those two evils. Unless you have onboard video with HDMI.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Optical technically is 'dated' in the audio/visual world. Lossless audio can be transferred along with the video signal when using HDMI. It's why it is such a great interface. HDMI is being constantly updated to support 4K, too, so it has a very high potential, yet.
> 
> For audiophiles and audiophile equipment, though, optical is still widely used. Audiophile equipment doesn't need the video portion of HDMI at all, so the equipment just doesn't have it. That or it's probably more expensive to implement...which we don't want happening.
> 
> Again, it's one of those things you'd have to test to see which you like better, or which is more convenient to you. Keep in mind, too, that you're stuck using AMD nVidia HDMI drivers or ASUS sound card drivers, so it could boil down to which is the lesser of those two evils. Unless you have onboard video with HDMI.


My motherboard does have HDMI, so I assume then that I can also use that?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I'm a bit confused now. I've searched for information regarding optical vs HDMI, but it didn't help. Some say optical is outdated and that HDMI sounds better, while others say optical is better for audio-only purposes.
> 
> Is optical good enough to justify searching for a long enough cable or is HDMI about the same (or even better)?


Both cables are sending a digital signal so they should transmit the same data.

I won't go into it much but it's not actually sending an audio signal in the traditional sense, it's sending a stream of digital data through the cable.
Digital signals suffer less negative effects from interference and things like that so both cables should be about the same.
The digital signal goes to a digital-to-analog converter inside your device which makes an analog signal out of it, then that signal is amplified and ready to be sent to speakers or headphones.

The cables should have identical results as far as I know but someone will correct me if I am wrong.

Edit: They say optical is better for audio only purposes because it doesn't come as part of a cable that sends video too, there shouldn't be a difference.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Anyone got a FiiO E18 they'd like to share their thoughts about?
Bonus points if its been used with DT990 pro 250 or a Nexus 5


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Anyone got a FiiO E18 they'd like to share their thoughts about?
> Bonus points if its been used with DT990 pro 250 or a Nexus 5


Don't really like FiiO.

Pref. Schiit / O2 / D1.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Do they do portable DAC/amps that double up as a backup power source for a phone?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Do they do portable DAC/amps that double up as a backup power source for a phone?


D1 is nice and small, doesn't have batteries and requires USB-in for power/info though.
Dunno about it's amping potential though.

http://audioengineusa.com/Store/D1-24-Bit-DAC


----------



## Magical Eskimo

That looks good for a desktop DAC/amp but I need to be able to use it on the go out and about


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> That looks good for a desktop DAC/amp but I need to be able to use it on the go out and about


How, on the go? If it's your laptop, I would highly consider the D1.

If it's a mobile device, then I guess FiiO is a good option.

Because like if I use my HTC One on the train, I'd rather get headphones that are good with mobile devices rather than getting a dac/amp for mobile use. You can get many, many low-resistance headphones with decent quality. Phone DACs suck in general, as well as their amps. My HTC One's DAC sucks, and the Beats EQ on it sucks even more.

And I can't really think of a mobile DAC that utilizes iPhone USB thing or the Samsung/HTC/Etc. micro-USB as an input.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Alex132

V-modas always look so cheap


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> V-modas always look so cheap


Do you have any personal experience with them? They are constructed almost entirely out of metal and are far more durable than my HD 650s. The headband on them can be stretched completely flat and it will not break. They are far from cheap in terms of both sound quality and construction.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Think I'll probably go for the FiiO E18, currently it doesnt work with the Nexus 5 through USB but it can at least give my phone a backup battery, as well as being usable as a USB DAC/amp for my laptop


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> V-modas always look so cheap
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any personal experience with them? They are constructed almost entirely out of metal and are far more durable than my HD 650s. The headband on them can be stretched completely flat and it will not break. They are far from cheap in terms of both sound quality and construction.
Click to expand...

Doesn't mean that they don't look cheap









The sides look plastic to me, and non-open doesn't really float my boat. Diamond cup shape is weird too.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Doesn't mean that they don't look cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides look plastic to me, and non-open doesn't really float my boat. Diamond cup shape is weird too.


The only part of them that is plastic is the driver enclosure. Other than that they are metal. I like having a set of closed back cans to use on the go. Open back headphones and public settings do not mix. Not to mention they don't require an amp to power them. Anything can drive them.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Doesn't mean that they don't look cheap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides look plastic to me, and non-open doesn't really float my boat. Diamond cup shape is weird too.
> 
> 
> 
> The only part of them that is plastic is the driver enclosure. Other than that they are metal. I like having a set of closed back cans to use on the go. Open back headphones and public settings do not mix. Not to mention they don't require an amp to power them. Anything can drive them.
Click to expand...

Never said they were cheap, just said that they look it









Also yeah I agree with you, on the go... I'd probably use something like that if I could get my hands on them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> My motherboard does have HDMI, so I assume then that I can also use that?


Yeah, you're CPU has an iGPU, but I have no idea how it would eat up resources on a PC, if it does at all.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> My motherboard does have HDMI, so I assume then that I can also use that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you're CPU has an iGPU, but I have no idea how it would eat up resources on a PC, if it does at all.
Click to expand...

It would take use of some of RAM if it's like any normal motherboard GPU.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How, on the go? If it's your laptop, I would highly consider the D1.
> 
> If it's a mobile device, then I guess FiiO is a good option.
> 
> Because like if I use my HTC One on the train, I'd rather get headphones that are good with mobile devices rather than getting a dac/amp for mobile use. You can get many, many low-resistance headphones with decent quality. Phone DACs suck in general, as well as their amps. My HTC One's DAC sucks, and the Beats EQ on it sucks even more.
> 
> And I can't really think of a mobile DAC that utilizes iPhone USB thing or the Samsung/HTC/Etc. micro-USB as an input.


I can vouch for the horrible quality of the HTC One DAC.

Good lord that thing sucks.
Once I got my One I ended up scrounging up my old iPod touch rather than use my phone for music.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Top post in r/headphones eh? Nice.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Top post in r/headphones eh? Nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Radmanhs

hey guys... look at what i just found


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found


can you put that in the right thread. I don't want a derail.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found


Noooo

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I will fix this.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooo
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> I will fix this.


Please do. Why do people do this? They didn't even mention the initial recording quality. If you record the original badly, of course there isn't going to be a difference between 320KB and FLAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Please do. Why do people do this? They didn't even mention the initial recording quality. If you record the original badly, of course there isn't going to be a difference between 320KB and FLAC.


Plus it also depends on whether or not the music is what I like to call natural vs digital. Anything that someone had to physically record in sound booth is like a billion times more sensitive to things like file quality and what not vs something like what logan himself made. (IDK how to spell it).

Diana Krall and Norah Jones are great examples of why recording quality matters.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Plus it also depends on whether or not the music is what I like to call natural vs digital. Anything that someone had to physically record in sound booth is like a billion times more sensitive to things like file quality and what not vs something like what logan himself made. (IDK how to spell it).
> 
> Diana Krall and Norah Jones are great examples of why recording quality matters.


They will probably just use their usual bull crap of "we are just using layman's terms so more people understand it." Which sounds to me more like "Look, we're full of bull crap."


----------



## bumblebee1980

lets not have this discussion. thanks.


----------



## b0sse

Kind of off the wall. Just grabbed Sennheiser G4ME ZERO, they are amazing. Previously I had PC360's, then A50's, now these. I couldn't be happier, they are comfortable and sound amazing with my sound card.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> Kind of off the wall. Just grabbed Sennheiser G4ME ZERO, they are amazing. Previously I had PC360's, then A50's, now these. I couldn't be happier, they are comfortable and sound amazing with my sound card.


I have not heard them yet. Would you say that they are a considerable upgrade over the PC360s and if so, what do you like about these more compared to the previous headphone?


----------



## b0sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have not heard them yet. Would you say that they are a considerable upgrade over the PC360s and if so, what do you like about these more compared to the previous headphone?


Yeah, they are kind of new. The fact that the PC360's are open-acoustic... makes it a little rough when in a room with your wife that plays music and bumps EQ2 music :X

With these, they are closed, so more sound is around you. Makes everything sound clearer and bass a tad more crisp. The comfiness is due to the pads being a real soft leather that has 2 sets of memory foam so they seal VERY well. I wear glasses and I actually feel less pain than I did with the 360's.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0sse*
> 
> With these, they are closed, so more sound is around you. Makes everything sound *clearer* and bass a tad more crisp.


The new headphone might be clearer but there in general closed headphones are worse for clarity.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found


Oh god. No please.

I haven't even started to watch this, but I am scared.









Quote:


> You keep talking about "snobbery". You are projecting. Where do you get off talking trash about these people by generalizing? Some of the most knowledgeable, helpful and pleasant people I have come across are from the Audiophile community and take time out to help people with recommendations and testing. Drop this whole topic. There are people, websites etc that have an in depth knowledge of this subject and are far better suited to educating people about the "truths" of Audio Quality and how to obtain a proper representation. The fact that you start your video with a derogatory parody of Audiophiles shows your ignorant prejudice. Got to say I am disappointed in The Tek for making fun of people that have a hobby/passion for Audio and the exciting products that go along with it. Let's make fun of Geeks, Nerds and Gamers next.


This comment tho.

>saying that 16-bit is more than enough

For recording? 44.1k and 16-bit is really bad. 96k / 32-bit is much more common, and done by most professionals. He didn't even mention the quality of recording and how bit-rate (16, 24, 32bit) is actually really important in digital recording.

>Tube amps are crap

"If you want a warm sound, I don't care - it will do that for you but they are terrible and do very bad things for your audio".
Uhhh. No one buys tube-amps because they want perfect neutrality. People buy tube amps for the interesting warmth they add to sound, and it really is not fair to call it 'distorting' because it really is not that major.

>Solid-state amps don't color sound
Yeah they do :v

>O2 amp Solid-state amp don't produce any heat
Oh you defeated the laws of thermodynamics with your O2 DAC/amp? Wow.

>"If you want neutral sound don't go for tubes"
Yeah no duh, if you also want pure neutral sound don't go for anything buy studio-grade DACs/Amps/Monitors. The O2 isn't nearly as good as something like the Prism Orpheus.

>"Good thing about Vinyl is it's 24-bit, and most modern music is 16-bit"
Oh so you're alluring to the fact that recording-quality matters? Duh.
You can't just upscale a 320kb 16bit mp3 to FLAC and expect to hear the difference.

Also how did Logan make those 'songs' and not know anything about recording quality, mastering, mixing, etc?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found


Yeah...I saw that last night. I like Logan, but he needs to lose some arrogance and stop thinking he knows more than he does when it comes to audio.

It's ironic that he's trying to debunk arrogant snobs whilst being arrogant himself.


----------



## b0sse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The new headphone might be clearer but there in general closed headphones are worse for clarity.


I'll agree, I read about that... I had them both going at the same time, kept switching back and forth, still rather use the ZERO's.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >Tube amps are crap
> 
> "If you want a warm sound, I don't care - it will do that for you but they are terrible and do very bad things for your audio".
> Uhhh. No one buys tube-amps because they want perfect neutrality. People buy tube amps for the interesting warmth they add to sound, and it really is not fair to call it 'distorting' because it really is not that major.


When I heard that while watching the video, my first thought was "WHATEVER, WHATEVER. I DO WHAT I WANT."


----------



## Simca

I agree with just about everything Logan said in that video. Feel free to comment on what you disagree with.

To name a few things: Difference between a well ripped 320kbps MP3 and FLAC is minimal. You can tell the difference with higher end equipment and I personally love FLAC and have the hard drive space for it, so I'll use it. I'd say if you don't have a 300+ dollar headphone then you'll best be served by 320kbps well ripped MP3s.

Difference between 44.1/48/96/192 is so very minimal that you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference.

Difference between 16 bit and 24 bit is much larger, but the difference between 24 bit and 32 bit is basically placebo.

I agree with most of what they said on cables. I'm especially glad they brought up how much the HE-500s stock cable sucked. Most cables are not going to give you any better audio unless the stock cables suck. Even then you're looking at a tiny, tiny 5% or less difference in audio quality.

It's whatever with what he said about tube amps. He said don't buy them because they distort so much. Whatever. People that are buying tube amps are buying them knowing they distort and care more for the warm sound they provide. I think saying don't buy tube amps is appropriate for your average user with average headphones. You probably shouldn't be using tube amps with sub $300 headphones.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Thanks!


I thought I recognised that picture of your setup!

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1u6js8/heres_my_home_headphone_rig_and_my_portable/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've come to the conclusion that Logan has absolutely no idea about audio.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree with just about everything Logan said in that video. Feel free to comment on what you disagree with.












To name a few things: Difference between a well ripped 320kbps MP3 and FLAC is minimal. You can tell the difference with higher end equipment and I personally love FLAC and have the hard drive space for it, so I'll use it. I'd say if you don't have a 300+ dollar headphone then you'll best be served by 320kbps well ripped MP3s. 
[/quote]

This is what I didn't like the most.
Yeah sure, IMO it is hard to tell the difference between .wav / FLAC and 320k mp3.

BUT it COMPLETELY depends on how it was recorded. 320k mp3 with 32bit float is much higher quality than 320k mp3 with 16bit float. And that ALL depends on how it was recorded / rendered. The recording/rendering process of the song is very important, and they skirted over that. Recording in 16bit low quality will mean that no matter what you upscale it to it will sound as bad as it was recorded.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Difference between 44.1/48/96/192 is so very minimal that you'd be hard pressed to hear a difference.


True, but for warping samples you want at least 96k. Again, for production 96k+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Difference between 16 bit and 24 bit is much larger, but the difference between 24 bit and 32 bit is basically placebo.


You can tell the difference between 24/32 much less than 16/32.... sure, but it is there. And just like I said, what the song is rendered/recorded in is vital. Always render in 32bit, it makes a difference to the quality. I mean why not? The quantization of the soundwave is actually visibly different when you use 24/32, and there is no reason to have lower-quality music. No one has a 80gb HDD anymore. I have like 2.5k songs, of which about 1k-1.25k are .wav and I only use like 25GB. I mean, heck my sample library + VSTs use over 100GB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I agree with most of what they said on cables. I'm especially glad they brought up how much the HE-500s stock cable sucked. Most cables are not going to give you any better audio unless the stock cables suck. Even then you're looking at a tiny, tiny 5% or less difference in audio quality.


Yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's whatever with what he said about tube amps. He said don't buy them because they distort so much. Whatever. People that are buying tube amps are buying them knowing they distort and care more for the warm sound they provide. I think saying don't buy tube amps is appropriate for your average user with average headphones. You probably shouldn't be using tube amps with sub $300 headphones.


If you want reference-sound, tubes aren't for you. But neither are headphones really.

The perfectly flat response line with 100% reproduction is very hard to acquire.


----------



## RatPatrol01

The thing that bugs me about those videos is the shameless O2/ODAC plugging, as if there are no ther Amps or DACs out there, and if there are, they are bad!


----------



## Simca

For simple D/A conversion, the ODAC is all you need. Any better DAC is simply tubed up to provide you with whatever sound is pleasing to you for the most part. You can tell they were extremely into the whole "neutrality" "must have no distortion" philosophy..which is fine..and if you believe that then you won't disagree with a lot of what they're saying, but it's not the only or right way to listen to music and they didn't quite drive that point home. They did so a little bit, but really didn't want people to think too much on buying a tube amp. I mean he DID say he likes listening to a tube amp for certain genres like Jazz. IDK what else people want.

Again, the ODAC compares to the Benchmark DAC1 which is 4x+ the amount of the ODAC/O2 Combo or 10x+ of just the ODAC.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that Logan has absolutely no idea about audio.


That's a fine conclusion. What makes you think that?


----------



## twerk

The thing that annoyed me most about that video is the fact that they did the blind test using Logan's own chiptune, badly produced, crappy music.

Of course you aren't going to be able to tell the difference listening to that. Do the test using some well recorded Jazz or Classical then tell me you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Simca

Well, that's beside the point. They probably did that to avoid any legal issues using someone elses music. He basically told you to use your own music and AB test yourself..so no reason to get mad over that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My thoughts for something of the things:

- Recording quality trumps format encoding quality. Even if you have FLAC, if the recording was crap to begin with, the song will still sound bad. A good recording sounds good no matter if it is 320 kbps MP3 or a much higher bit rate FLAC.

- I agree that cables are largely useless unless the stock cable was just complete crap, such as the one that the TF10 comes with. Basically, get a cable because you want a custom one not because you think it will help with sound any.

- Anyone buying a tube amp better know that they distort sound. That is the reason people should be buying tubes to begin with, otherwise you should be looking into a SS amp of your choice.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My thoughts for something of the things:
> 
> - Recording quality trumps format encoding quality. Even if you have FLAC, if the recording was crap to begin with, the song will still sound bad. A good recording sounds good no matter if it is 320 kbps MP3 or a much higher bit rate FLAC.
> 
> - I agree that cables are largely useless unless the stock cable was just complete crap, such as the one that the TF10 comes with. Basically, get a cable because you want a custom one not because you think it will help with sound any.
> 
> - Anyone buying a tube amp better know that they distort sound. That is the reason people should be buying tubes to begin with, otherwise you should be looking into a SS amp of your choice.


Exactly this.


----------



## coolhandluke41

....tube amps/tubes distort,make music more colorful.. ..pretty much like saying don't use EQ since that's pretty much what EQ does ,to be honest I start listen to a lot more music (different genres ) since I acquire tube DAC/amp ..who care's what Logan have to say ..he's trying so hard to get more subscribers


----------



## Simca

And that's his job to get more subscribers. So good job for him. What does that have to do with anything he said?

They both admitted to EQing, which is fine, and Logan admitted he likes the warmth of a tube amp for certain genres of music.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, that's beside the point. They probably did that to avoid any legal issues using someone elses music. He basically told you to use your own music and AB test yourself..so no reason to get mad over that.


Even if they meant it the way you interpret it, the problem is still that it sounds a lot like "the human ear isn't capable of hearing the difference". So many people will interpret it that way. I do however understand and agree with what you said earlier about the difference being minimal.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The thing that annoyed me most about that video is the fact that they did the blind test using Logan's own chiptune, badly produced, crappy music.
> 
> Of course you aren't going to be able to tell the difference listening to that. Do the test using some well recorded Jazz or Classical then tell me you can't tell the difference.


I have some of deadmau5's 32bit 192k .wav's

I'll rip some into 320k mp3 32bit, and 16bit.

And provide the .wav.


----------



## Simca

16 bit is inappropriate. 24 bit would be the much better set to compare with.

I doubt we'll hear a difference between 24 bit and 32 bit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Logan didn't say much (chubby dude next to him did ) to be hones with you ,..don't know why you trying to defend him ,..yes I agree with most what they have to say and little surprised this is news to all of you


----------



## Simca

I'm defending him because you're all blowing that and his videos way out of proportion. I see blind hatred basically and am waiting to hear from someone that wants to directly attack something they said in that video as opposed to nitpicking minor/useless things. What do you strongly disagree with in that video that makes it so outlandish, hilarious or blasphemously wrong?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found


Meh, the arrogance of him is what puts me off. Enough so that Tek Syndicate can burn a fiery fire for all I care. It's one thing to be objective about. It's another to be the 'snob' that you're saying audiophiles are. No one likes audiophile snobs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The new headphone might be clearer but there in general closed headphones are worse for clarity.


Maybe you're confusing airiness with clarity?

Closed or open, a headphone can still 'clear'. That comparison only really matters if there's an open counterpart to a closed brethren.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm defending him because you're all blowing that and his videos way out of proportion. I see blind hatred basically and am waiting to hear from someone that wants to directly attack something they said in that video as opposed to nitpicking minor/useless things. What do you strongly disagree with in that video that makes it so outlandish, hilarious or blasphemously wrong?


Ummmmm all the total lies? That is one reason.

But guys. I did start a whole separate thread for this video. You all can argue about it there.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Radmanhs*
> 
> hey guys... look at what i just found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, the arrogance of him is what puts me off. Enough so that Tek Syndicate can burn a fiery fire for all I care. It's one thing to be objective about. It's another to be the 'snob' that you're saying audiophiles are. No one likes audiophile snobs.
> 
> .
Click to expand...

you just ninja my response ,Thanks








back to :
*Headphones and Earphones discussion*


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh god. No please.
> 
> This comment tho.
> 
> >saying that 16-bit is more than enough
> 
> For recording? 44.1k and 16-bit is really bad. 96k / 32-bit is much more common, and done by most professionals. He didn't even mention the quality of recording and how bit-rate (16, 24, 32bit) is actually really important in digital recording.
> 
> >Tube amps are crap
> 
> "If you want a warm sound, I don't care - it will do that for you but they are terrible and do very bad things for your audio".
> Uhhh. No one buys tube-amps because they want perfect neutrality. People buy tube amps for the interesting warmth they add to sound, and it really is not fair to call it 'distorting' because it really is not that major.
> 
> >Solid-state amps don't color sound
> Yeah they do :v
> 
> >O2 amp Solid-state amp don't produce any heat
> Oh you defeated the laws of thermodynamics with your O2 DAC/amp? Wow.
> 
> >"If you want neutral sound don't go for tubes"
> Yeah no duh, if you also want pure neutral sound don't go for anything buy studio-grade DACs/Amps/Monitors. The O2 isn't nearly as good as something like the Prism Orpheus.
> 
> >"Good thing about Vinyl is it's 24-bit, and most modern music is 16-bit"
> Oh so you're alluring to the fact that recording-quality matters? Duh.
> You can't just upscale a 320kb 16bit mp3 to FLAC and expect to hear the difference.
> 
> Also how did Logan make those 'songs' and not know anything about recording quality, mastering, mixing, etc?


<3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you just ninja my response ,Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back to :
> *Headphones and Earphones discussion*


I'm confused?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Has anyone heard the new fostex planars that are coming out soon? They have been to a few conventions and I was wondering how they compare to the T50rp


----------



## Radmanhs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


Damn, it feels good to be a gangster... I had to


----------



## phillyd

YESYESYESYESYES.
I'd pay like $300 for this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm defending him because you're all blowing that and his videos way out of proportion. I see blind hatred basically and am waiting to hear from someone that wants to directly attack something they said in that video as opposed to nitpicking minor/useless things. What do you strongly disagree with in that video that makes it so outlandish, hilarious or blasphemously wrong?


I agree with you.

He was wrong in many places but he also said some very valuable things. Like pointing out the placebo affect in the audio world as well as encouraging blind testing.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Well, I've gone ahead and bought the Momentum (Black) and I have to say I really like it's sound signature. I think it's terrific for a closed back headphone!

Bender seems happy...











Pardon the picture since I took it at work right now (without a flash) using my S4, not the greatest but passable I guess.

The person I bought it from, won it from a raffle and wasn't into music so I "convinced" him to sell it to me for $100 less than actual cost of the headphones (it was brand new still sealed in the shrink wrap and all the seals intact on the box)!

A decent buy if I do say so myself!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well, I've gone ahead and bought the Momentum (Black) and I have to say I really like it's sound signature. I think it's terrific for a closed back headphone!
> 
> Bender seems happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the picture since I took it at work right now (without a flash) using my S4, not the greatest but passable I guess.
> 
> The person I bought it from, won it from a raffle and wasn't into music so I "convinced" him to sell it to me for $100 less than actual cost of the headphones (it was brand new still sealed in the shrink wrap and all the seals intact on the box)!
> 
> A decent buy if I do say so myself!


Lol a friend of mine just got Momentums, $100 off of retail price too. He got the brown ones though.

Also flash = terrible. Glad you had it off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Well, I've gone ahead and bought the Momentum (Black) and I have to say I really like it's sound signature. I think it's terrific for a closed back headphone!
> 
> Bender seems happy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the picture since I took it at work right now (without a flash) using my S4, not the greatest but passable I guess.
> 
> The person I bought it from, won it from a raffle and wasn't into music so I "convinced" him to sell it to me for $100 less than actual cost of the headphones (it was brand new still sealed in the shrink wrap and all the seals intact on the box)!
> 
> A decent buy if I do say so myself!


+1 for banana for scale







.

Off-topic; the S4 and Note 3 take amazing outdoor HDR photos.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is that the iPod Video?


----------



## Rar4f

Anyone who could tell me what's best configuration for listening to music on a Asus Xonar DG 5.1 with a headphone?
If you need to configurate things differently for each music genre, i would appreciate that.

I like listening to piano (melodic songs) and techno mostly.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Anyone who could tell me what's best configuration for listening to music on a Asus Xonar DG 5.1 with a headphone?
> If you need to configurate things differently for each music genre, i would appreciate that.
> 
> I like listening to piano (melodic songs) and techno mostly.


It depends on the headphones.


----------



## Rar4f

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It depends on the headphones.


I got a CAL.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Anyone who could tell me what's best configuration for listening to music on a Asus Xonar DG 5.1 with a headphone?
> If you need to configurate things differently for each music genre, i would appreciate that.
> 
> I like listening to piano (melodic songs) and techno mostly.


1. Budget?
2. Sound preference?
3. Location and buying options?
4. Ok with used headphones?
5. Head size?


----------



## Rar4f

I have already bought my devices. Asus Xonar DG 5.1 and Creative AurVana live.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is that the iPod Video?


It's the iPod classic 5.5 gen. 80GB The last ipod that could be rockboxed!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> +1 for banana for scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Off-topic; the S4 and Note 3 take amazing outdoor HDR photos.


Haha, thank you! That was lunch for me and I thought it would give good contrast since everything was either red or didn't have enough colors!

Ah yes outdoor HDR photos do look outstanding with the S4!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rar4f*
> 
> Anyone who could tell me what's best configuration for listening to music on a Asus Xonar DG 5.1 with a headphone?
> If you need to configurate things differently for each music genre, i would appreciate that.
> 
> I like listening to piano (melodic songs) and techno mostly.


If you mean EQ, piano melodies + techno prefer a kinda boost like this:

A flat U/V curve EQ.



Either depends on what you prefer, just mess around with it until it sound right really


----------



## Tman5293

Paging OC'ing Noob (again)! Can you please update my entry on the members list with my current setup?

Current equipment: Schiit Bifrost (Uber), Schiit Lyr, FiiO E07K, Sennheiser HD 650, V-MODA Crossfade M-100, Sennheiser HD 280 Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Paging OC'ing Noob (again)! Can you please update my entry on the members list with my current setup?
> 
> Current equipment: Schiit Bifrost (Uber), Schiit Lyr, FiiO E07K, Sennheiser HD 650, V-MODA Crossfade M-100, Sennheiser HD 280 Pro.
> 
> Thanks!


Done!


----------



## Alex132

Yeah, and update mine too.

HD650 / 555 + schiit magni + xonar dx


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, and update mine too.
> 
> HD650 / 555 + schiit magni + xonar dx


Updated!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While you're at it OC'ing Noob, can't remember if I requested an update ^_^

AKG K712, Audio Technica ATH-M50, and Focusrite 18i20.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While you're at it OC'ing Noob, can't remember if I requested an update ^_^
> 
> AKG K712, Audio Technica ATH-M50, and Focusrite 18i20.


Done and done!


----------



## psi_guy

i have recently acquired some new cans (hd650) and would appreciate some input on a dac and amp to drive them. would a schiit modi and magni get me started? is there something else that would be just as good? i will be running these off of my pc. thanks for the help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i have recently acquired some new cans (hd650) and would appreciate some input on a dac and amp to drive them. would a schiit modi and magni get me started? is there something else that would be just as good? i will be running these off of my pc. thanks for the help!


First off, congratulations on a fine headphone purchase! The HD650 is an ageless classic that continues to withstand the test of time. Alex132 has a pair of HD650 along with a Schiit Magni so you can definitely ask him for a first hand experience. The general consensus is that the HD650 is best paired with a nice tube amp, though for a decent tube amp, expect to pay at least $300. I personally have listened to the HD650 with the Schiit Lyr and it sounds fantastic. Pez I believe has a HD650 with the Asgard II so he can definitely provide some valuable insight. There is also the Bottlehead Crack DIY kit, though Angel doesn't care much for that particular amp. As for DAC's, my personal suggestion is the ODAC. I personally really like it though others may prefer others such as the Modi, or Jolida, or Peachtree.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First off, congratulations on a fine headphone purchase! The HD650 is an ageless classic that continues to withstand the test of time. Alex132 has a pair of HD650 along with a Schiit Magni so you can definitely ask him for a first hand experience. The general consensus is that the HD650 is best paired with a nice tube amp, though for a decent tube amp, expect to pay at least $300. I personally have listened to the HD650 with the Schiit Lyr and it sounds fantastic. Pez I believe has a HD650 with the Asgard II so he can definitely provide some valuable insight. There is also the Bottlehead Crack DIY kit, though Angel doesn't care much for that particular amp. As for DAC's, my personal suggestion is the ODAC. I personally really like it though others may prefer others such as the Modi, or Jolida, or Peachtree.


thanks for the input, i will look into the odac as well. +rep


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i have recently acquired some new cans (hd650) and would appreciate some input on a dac and amp to drive them. would a schiit modi and magni get me started? is there something else that would be just as good? i will be running these off of my pc. thanks for the help!


The Modi is a fantastic entry level DAC. However, I urge you to spend the extra $20 and get the Vali instead of the Magni. The HD 650 much prefers tube amps to solid state amps. I have personally listened to the HD 650 powered by the Modi/Vali combo and it sounds fantastic for the price. If entry level is your aim then that is the combo for you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> +1 for banana for scale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Off-topic; the S4 and Note 3 take amazing outdoor HDR photos.


hahaha welcome to the internet - banana for scale


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The Modi is a fantastic entry level DAC. However, I urge you to spend the extra $20 and get the Vali instead of the Magni. The HD 650 much prefers tube amps to solid state amps. I have personally listened to the HD 650 powered by the Modi/Vali combo and it sounds fantastic for the price. If entry level is your aim then that is the combo for you.


Thanks for the info on the Vali. After reading further reviews, it appears to be the better choice. +rep


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i have recently acquired some new cans (hd650) and would appreciate some input on a dac and amp to drive them. would a schiit modi and magni get me started? is there something else that would be just as good? i will be running these off of my pc. thanks for the help!


The Vali suggestions are good ones. Never personally heard it, but some people might not like the HD 650 sound signature paired with the normal cold, bright sound of Schiit's solid-state offerings. I ended up thinking it a perfect pairing since the HD650 can be a bit 'dark'. The great thing about the Schiit Vali is that if you don't like it, you've got 15 days to say so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> First off, congratulations on a fine headphone purchase! The HD650 is an ageless classic that continues to withstand the test of time. Alex132 has a pair of HD650 along with a Schiit Magni so you can definitely ask him for a first hand experience. The general consensus is that the HD650 is best paired with a nice tube amp, though for a decent tube amp, expect to pay at least $300. I personally have listened to the HD650 with the Schiit Lyr and it sounds fantastic. Pez I believe has a HD650 with the Asgard II so he can definitely provide some valuable insight. There is also the Bottlehead Crack DIY kit, though Angel doesn't care much for that particular amp. As for DAC's, my personal suggestion is the ODAC. I personally really like it though others may prefer others such as the Modi, or Jolida, or Peachtree.


Awww, you remembered what gear I had? What a sweet guy







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The Modi is a fantastic entry level DAC. However, I urge you to spend the extra $20 and get the Vali instead of the Magni. The HD 650 much prefers tube amps to solid state amps. I have personally listened to the HD 650 powered by the Modi/Vali combo and it sounds fantastic for the price. If entry level is your aim then that is the combo for you.


I didn't know you had gotten your hands on a Vali. How did it sound in comparison to the Asgard 2 or Magni (I'm blindly assuming you've heard the A2)?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awww, you remembered what gear I had? What a sweet guy










I remember what most of you have unless one upgrades without me knowing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember what most of you have unless one upgrades without me knowing.


Me









I ran out of better things to buy from amazon. So I just bought a 300B single ended chinese amp. It came in at about 800 bucks, so I am gonna see what it sounds like, recap it and replace most of the cheap internals with stuff that you know.....won't blow up and then sell it off.

http://www.amazon.com/GemTune-Amplifier-Handmade-Single-end-Integrated/dp/B00FQCRJGU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388863213&sr=8-3&keywords=300b+tube+amp

Even if it sucks, it is not a bad deal. The tubes alone are like 200-250 bucks and the chassis is not that bad. The transformers are probably something out of a nightmare though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I had a listen to an audiolab Q-DAC today with my DT990 pro 250 and it sounded awesome.
Does anyone know how it compares to the CA DACmagic plus? I was meant to listen to the dacmagic plus but they didn't have one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ran out of better things to buy from amazon. So I just bought a 300B single ended chinese amp. It came in at about 800 bucks, so I am gonna see what it sounds like, recap it and replace most of the cheap internals with stuff that you know.....won't blow up and then sell it off.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GemTune-Amplifier-Handmade-Single-end-Integrated/dp/B00FQCRJGU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1388863213&sr=8-3&keywords=300b+tube+amp
> 
> Even if it sucks, it is not a bad deal. The tubes alone are like 200-250 bucks and the chassis is not that bad. The transformers are probably something out of a nightmare though.


Let us know how it sounds.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I had a listen to an audiolab Q-DAC today with my DT990 pro 250 and it sounded awesome.
> Does anyone know how it compares to the CA DACmagic plus? I was meant to listen to the dacmagic plus but they didn't have one.


Sorry, my experience is limited to ODAC.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't know you had gotten your hands on a Vali. How did it sound in comparison to the Asgard 2 or Magni (I'm blindly assuming you've heard the A2)?


I was able to listen to it for quite some time at a friends house. I have previously owned the Magni and I will say that for only $20 more the Vali is by far the better amp. The Vali is actually quite similar to my Lyr in that it shares its warm and smooth tube sound. I was actually quite impressed with it. I would honestly call it a baby Lyr as it sounds so similar. It does not have quite the warmth and clarity of the Lyr but it is close. My friend who owns the Vali is a member on this site. Maybe a mention will get his attention so he can provide further insight as he has many hours of experience with it.

Paging @Vlad7692!

Feel free to send him a PM as well. He uses his Vali/Modi stack with the Ultrasone Pro 900. As for a comparison to the Asgard 2, I cannot help you there as I have not heard the amp myself.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I was able to listen to it for quite some time at a friends house. I have previously owned the Magni and I will say that for only $20 more the Vali is by far the better amp. The Vali is actually quite similar to my Lyr in that it shares its warm and smooth tube sound. I was actually quite impressed with it. I would honestly call it a baby Lyr as it sounds so similar. It does not have quite the warmth and clarity of the Lyr but it is close. My friend who owns the Vali is a member on this site. Maybe a mention will get his attention so he can provide further insight as he has many hours of experience with it.
> 
> Paging @Vlad7692!
> 
> Feel free to send him a PM as well. He uses his Vali/Modi stack with the Ultrasone Pro 900. As for a comparison to the Asgard 2, I cannot help you there as I have not heard the amp myself.


Ironically enough I was curious because I was thinking about it as a gift down the line for my brother for his Ultrasones (which I personally find super bright).


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Let us know how it sounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, my experience is limited to ODAC.


The odac combo would be good but I need it with built in pre-amp capabilities too like the dacmagic plus and the Q-DAC


----------



## biatchi

Do you have a power amp you need the pre amp for?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Possibly but not sure yet. Depends on monies








Either way it needs to serve as a DAC for an amplifier as well as a headphone amp


----------



## BonzaiTree

Glad to hear some input about the Vali. I've been considering getting that instead of the Magni as my first amp (sometime soon, maybe in February.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What are your finances?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Glad to hear some input about the Vali. I've been considering getting that instead of the Magni as my first amp (sometime soon, maybe in February.


But it horribly distorts and ruins all music


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So I just got home to listen to some music and after trying out the Audiolab Q-DAC today I now realise how awfully my Yamaha RX-V567 drives my headphones. I mean like - wow - I need that DAC.
The moment I get my Ultimate rig prize money, that DAC is going to be mine.


----------



## Art Vanelay

I've been wondering, what difference does a good DAC make? People are telling me there is no difference whatsoever between onboard and a sound card without a good amp.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've been wondering, what difference does a good DAC make? People are telling me there is no difference whatsoever between onboard and a sound card without a good amp.


You'll hear the difference with a soundcard vs on board.

A soundcard will be able to amp your headphones.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Lets try again - 2.20am and I'm getting sleepy









Schiit Modi + Asgard 2 vs the Audiolab Q-DAC
Even ordering the Modi + Asgard from the schiit website to the UK will save me about £150.
Asgard 2 is warm sounding. Q-DAC is not so much. I quite like warm sounds.
I REALLY want to find somewhere in the UK I can listen to the Schiit gear but alas this appears not to be possible








I think I'm leaning towards the Schiit stack.
We shall see.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> You'll hear the difference with a soundcard vs on board.
> 
> A soundcard will be able to amp your headphones.


My Xonar DX (no advertised amplification) sounded better than my G1 Sniper 3 (with advertised amp).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I've been wondering, what difference does a good DAC make? People are telling me there is no difference whatsoever between onboard and a sound card without a good amp.


Basically, much higher quality of the sound and less static.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Basically, much higher quality of the sound and less static.


But people are telling me that a higher quality DAC doesn't make any difference.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Basically, much higher quality of the sound and less static.
> 
> 
> 
> But people are telling me that a higher quality DAC doesn't make any difference.
Click to expand...

Depends on how high.

The difference between something like the Modi and Bifrost is not that much, but the Modi and onboard? Heck yeah.


----------



## biatchi

Cheez by any chance?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Cheez by any chance?


?


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> ?


I wasn't talking to you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CheezCake*
> 
> But for DACs, cheaper the better. $50~ 160 are the sweet spot. Anything above that is a waste of money.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But it horribly distorts and ruins all music


I hope this is sarcasm lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Lets try again - 2.20am and I'm getting sleepy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schiit Modi + Asgard 2 vs the Audiolab Q-DAC
> Even ordering the Modi + Asgard from the schiit website to the UK will save me about £150.
> Asgard 2 is warm sounding. Q-DAC is not so much. I quite like warm sounds.
> I REALLY want to find somewhere in the UK I can listen to the Schiit gear but alas this appears not to be possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm leaning towards the Schiit stack.
> We shall see.


Depending on the headphones, it's a love/hate combo. If you've got a decent soundcard already, just start with the amp. I'd personally recommend going with a better/different DAC.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I wasn't talking to you


No, it was someone named EmoRarity on LTT forums.

Does that have any degree of truth to it? I really don't know much about high end gear.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Cheez by any chance?


Is that like Beats by Dre?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But it horribly distorts and ruins all music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this is sarcasm lol.
Click to expand...

Just quoting the guy from Mayflowers


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Just quoting the guy from Mayflowers


Lol, gotcha.

Currently running the Audio-Technica turntable through the Sherwood RX-4109. Sound is nice. Vinyl has a real nice sound, IMO. I only have a Bass and Treble EQ to play with, but the only thing I did was move the Treble to +2. Sounds a little dark without it. Pretty bassy with the Bass at 0. Clarity could be a bit better, but I can't yet fault the turntable or the receiver yet. First test is with Lorde's album, Side I. Next test will be with Major Lazer's newest album (A-side).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> But people are telling me that a higher quality DAC doesn't make any difference.


It all depends on the dac. Sometimes yes, sometimes no. Although some people do not think so *cough* simca *cough* The cambridge audio dac magic is pretty nice for 300. For 300 I think it is a bit too pricey, but you can find one used for 200 or so which is pretty decent.

It sounds a lot smoother and much more forward than the Odac. I know I will get hate for that, but IDC the odac sucks IMO. I even tried replacing certain capacitors in the odac and it still sounded pretty flat to me.

Spending thousands of dollars on a dac is dumb. But there are better dacs for a little bit more money than this supposed "sweet spot" that are worth looking into IMO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> But it horribly distorts and ruins all music


It really does, but it only really distorts even order harmonics and tube amps can allow for some REALLY linear designs. So if the design is good, and the implementation of the tubes is correct....THEN it sounds better than solid state. You get more bass and better mids without screwing anything else up.

Now if a tube amp is not designed correctly.........then you do all the dastardly things that the mayflower guy mentioned.

The Vali is a hybrid too, so you will not see that much distortion anyways. (and yes, I knew you were joking, but your joke is actually half true)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, gotcha.
> 
> Currently running the Audio-Technica turntable through the Sherwood RX-4109. Sound is nice. Vinyl has a real nice sound, IMO. I only have a Bass and Treble EQ to play with, but the only thing I did was move the Treble to +2. Sounds a little dark without it. Pretty bassy with the Bass at 0. Clarity could be a bit better, but I can't yet fault the turntable or the receiver yet. First test is with Lorde's album, Side I. Next test will be with Major Lazer's newest album (A-side).


If clarity is what your are missing, then something is wrong.

Either your headshell is too light (not digging into the record enough), too heavy (digging into the record so much that you are slightly scratching away any micro detail in the vinyl, your cartridge is not sensitive enough ( you could simply upgrade your cartridge ), or your phonostage is lacking ( in which case....buy a better record player).

You can also change the sound signature by playing with the weight of your arm. get some blue tack and some washers. Add 1 washer to your arm at a time. Place on near the fulcrum of the arm and then listen to the record.

Then move the washer up about an inch and then listen to the record again and repeat. Depending on how well your cartridge was built, you can either drastically change the sound signature, or just change it a little bit at a time.

If adding weight makes it sound worse, then you might need to figure out how to increase the weight of the counter weight to make the headshell lighter.

This is kind of like overclocking your record player. There is going to be a sweet spot for your record player arm. If you can hit that sweet spot, you could potentially see a fairly large improvement in sound quality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If clarity is what your are missing, then something is wrong.
> 
> Either your headshell is too light (not digging into the record enough), too heavy (digging into the record so much that you are slightly scratching away any micro detail in the vinyl, your cartridge is not sensitive enough ( you could simply upgrade your cartridge ), or your phonostage is lacking ( in which case....buy a better record player).
> 
> You can also change the sound signature by playing with the weight of your arm. get some blue tack and some washers. Add 1 washer to your arm at a time. Place on near the fulcrum of the arm and then listen to the record.
> 
> Then move the washer up about an inch and then listen to the record again and repeat. Depending on how well your cartridge was built, you can either drastically change the sound signature, or just change it a little bit at a time.
> 
> If adding weight makes it sound worse, then you might need to figure out how to increase the weight of the counter weight to make the headshell lighter.
> 
> This is kind of like overclocking your record player. There is going to be a sweet spot for your record player arm. If you can hit that sweet spot, you could potentially see a fairly large improvement in sound quality.


I will look into it







. It's more of just a different sound. Clarity is lacking in the sense that the bass is covering it up slightly. I'm going to have to give a more detailed listen tomorrow, but it seems like Bass needs to be set to -2 on the Major Lazer album. Still very pleased for a ~$200 that I didn't buy lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I will look into it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's more of just a different sound. Clarity is lacking in the sense that the bass is covering it up slightly. I'm going to have to give a more detailed listen tomorrow, but it seems like Bass needs to be set to -2 on the Major Lazer album. Still very pleased for a ~$200 that I didn't buy lol.


Which model do you have?


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Still have no clue what amp and dac you own. You keep giving us hints, but I just can't catch on


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Still have no clue what amp and dac you own. You keep giving us hints, but I just can't catch on


I simply enjoy photography too much to stop taking pictures of such a fantastic subject.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I simply enjoy photography too much to stop taking pictures of such a fantastic subject.


LOL just wait. I am talking with some of the people at schiit and there is a rumor than schiit might make a high end all tube amp.

If that happens, and you buy the amp.........ha. This thread will be a photo album


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> LOL just wait. I am talking with some of the people at schiit and there is a rumor than schiit might make a high end all tube amp.
> 
> If that happens, and you buy the amp.........ha. This thread will be a photo album


I have no further audio purchases planned for quite some time. I'm setting that aside for now in favor of other hobbies. I can't buy new lenses for my camera and audio equipment at the same time. Unfortunately my finances do not allow me to entertain more than one hobby at a time. Besides I am quite content with my current setup and anything better would take me well into the $1000+ category. That is an area I wish not to tread in.

Even if Schiit were planning such an amp, I'm sure it would be well out of my financial reach.


----------



## psi_guy

just ordered a vali and modi from schiit audio to run my hd650's. i will post up results when i get them. thanks again for the help.


----------



## EpicPie

for you guis who like bass.

I uploaded a jersey club & trvp mix.

__
https://soundcloud.com/raidzero%2Fnew-years-trvp-mix-guest-mix

Great for testing the low end sound spectrum.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Damn, I wish my tube would glow like that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> for you guis who like bass.
> 
> I uploaded a jersey club & trvp mix.
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/raidzero%2Fnew-years-trvp-mix-guest-mix
> 
> Great for testing the low end sound spectrum.


skipped through it, at 40;25 i couldnt help but burst out laughing. is that really trap music? its funny and muddy.
you also have a lot of... tags?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Which model do you have?


Tt is a Audio Technica AT-LP60USB, and receiver is a Sherwood RX-4109.

EDIT:

OC'ing Noob, can you take the HD 600 out of my ownership of headphones







. Those are in a much more appreciative home now







.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Still have no clue what amp and dac you own. You keep giving us hints, but I just can't catch on


It's a Lyr and Bifrost

Hot damn what camera and lens is that?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Damn, I wish my tube would glow like that.


I get more of a glowing effect by using a long exposure time on my camera. They don't actually glow that brightly.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It's a Lyr and Bifrost
> 
> Hot damn what camera and lens is that?


He knows what they are silly. It was a joke shrouded in sarcasm.









That picture was taken with a Nikon D3200 and a 50mm/1.8G lens at the following settings:

Exposure time: 1/2
f/stop: 1.8
ISO: 100
Focal length: 50mm


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It's a Lyr and Bifrost
> 
> Hot damn what camera and lens is that?


Tman beat me to it.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I get more a glowing effect by using a long exposure time on my camera. They don't actually glow that brightly.


My tube amp doesn't glow at all. It just sits there being really hot.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> My tube amp doesn't glow at all. It just sits there being really hot.


Which amp is it?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Which amp is it?


Bravo Audio Ocean.

I guess I just need to spend more money to get things that glow.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Bravo Audio Ocean.
> 
> I guess I just need to spend more money to get things that glow.


All tubes glow. Maybe not brightly but they do glow. There is a few words on this page that point to power LED blinding the light from the tube: http://www.theproaudiowebblog.com/#!bravo-audio-ocean-review/cemb

Try covering the power LED with your finger and see if you can see the tube glowing.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> All tubes glow. Maybe not brightly but they do glow. There is a few words on this page that point to power LED blinding the light from the tube: http://www.theproaudiowebblog.com/#!bravo-audio-ocean-review/cemb
> 
> Try covering the power LED with your finger and see if you can see the tube glowing.


I think I can see two very faint orange glowy things. Not really all that exciting. I wish they would not have put that horrible LED in it though.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I think I can see two very faint orange glowy things. Not really all that exciting. I wish they would not have put that horrible LED in it though.


Then open it up and disconnect the LED from the PCB. It's not a hard task. You could even change it out for a different colored LED if you wanted to.


----------



## JKuhn

I don't know why I waited so long, but I finally decided to fill in the form for membership.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Then open it up and disconnect the LED from the PCB. It's not a hard task. You could even change it out for a different colored LED if you wanted to.


I suck at soldering and I don't want to void the warranty.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I suck at soldering and I don't want to void the warranty.


Can't you just tape a piece of paper over the led if you want to hide it? That's what I did with my Alesis speakers before I returned them due to a poor quality power connector.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Can't you just tape a piece of paper over the led if you want to hide it? That's what I did with my Alesis speakers before I returned them due to a poor quality power connector.


Yeah, I put some tape over it, The back of the LED still visibly reflects off of the tube.


----------



## friend'scatdied

After a few days with the LCD2.2s:

Looks better in person
Amazing built quality, top-notch from the headband to the earpads (case is excellent too)
Pretty decent bass (less quantity than I was expecting and hoping for actually)
Excellent midrange (close to top-flight IMO)
Overall good sound
Surprisingly comfy
I'm not overly impressed with the sound but I can see why people dig them. I don't really see them as a significant step up above the DT 880/HD 650 class but I think they are less offensive than either. For the price I paid, I'm happy.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I get more of a glowing effect by using a long exposure time on my camera. They don't actually glow that brightly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He knows what they are silly. It was a joke shrouded in sarcasm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That picture was taken with a Nikon D3200 and a 50mm/1.8G lens at the following settings:
> 
> Exposure time: 1/2
> f/stop: 1.8
> ISO: 100
> Focal length: 50mm


Nice, I wish my NEX-5T's kit lens can go a higher aperture than f/3.5

Tried a D3200 at a Best Buy and it was big compared to my camera!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Nice, I wish my NEX-5T's kit lens can go a higher aperture than f/3.5
> 
> Tried a D3200 at a Best Buy and it was big compared to my camera!


You forget that it is a DSLR. Yours is a point and shoot.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Can't you just tape a piece of paper over the led if you want to hide it? That's what I did with my Alesis speakers before I returned them due to a poor quality power connector.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I put some tape over it, The back of the LED still visibly reflects off of the tube.
Click to expand...

Black electrical tape:


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You forget that it is a DSLR. Yours is a point and shoot.


It's a mirrorless interchangeable lens camera, thank you very much. Pretty much an SLR with a smaller body due to the lack of an optical viewfinder.









The NEX series supports a lot of lenses, from Sony to Carl Zeiss to Sigma and even Canon/Nikon ones if you've got an adapter.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*
nvm ..found some reviews


----------



## biatchi

'cept the r in SLR stands for reflex because of the mirror so not pretty much the same









I know that's not what you meant I'm just trollin'


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Think I'm gonna get the Schiit Modi + Asgard 2 rather than the Audiolab Q-DAC, the Q-DAC is just so expensive


----------



## biatchi

How much is it going to cost you to import those?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Think I'm gonna get the Schiit Modi + Asgard 2 rather than the Audiolab Q-DAC, the Q-DAC is just so expensive


you can get them locally btw

http://schiit.com/faq/international

http://www.electromod.co.uk/


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> you can get them locally btw
> 
> http://schiit.com/faq/international
> 
> http://www.electromod.co.uk/


I'm gonna order straight from Schiit I think because even with the $50 shipping it works out cheaper than buying from electromod, I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> you can get them locally btw
> 
> http://schiit.com/faq/international
> 
> http://www.electromod.co.uk/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna order straight from Schiit I think because even with the $50 shipping it works out cheaper than buying from electromod, I don't mind waiting.
Click to expand...

import duty tho


----------



## biatchi

And VAT too


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> After a few days with the LCD2.2s:
> 
> Looks better in person
> Amazing built quality, top-notch from the headband to the earpads (case is excellent too)
> Pretty decent bass (less quantity than I was expecting and hoping for actually)
> Excellent midrange (close to top-flight IMO)
> Overall good sound
> Surprisingly comfy
> I'm not overly impressed with the sound but I can see why people dig them. I don't really see them as a significant step up above the DT 880/HD 650 class but I think they are less offensive than either. For the price I paid, I'm happy.


I echo your thoughts. I have played around with a lot of different dacs and amps. To me it is kind of like the HE-500s has a chils with the HD600s. A bit more warm and full than the HD600s but way more refined than the HE-500s.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> import duty tho


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> And VAT too


Aw man that's poopey - well £350 for a Shiit Magni + Modi is fine, albeit I think the guy at the Audio T shop in Reading said I could get the Audiolab Q-DAC for £350

well schiit. I'm back to the decision point again.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Aw man that's poopey - well £350 for a Shiit Magni + Modi is fine, albeit I think the guy at the Audio T shop in Reading said I could get the Audiolab Q-DAC for £350
> 
> well schiit. I'm back to the decision point again.


imports mate, they'll charge you over 20%. Look for a UK seller or EU one at least


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> imports mate, they'll charge you over 20%. Look for a UK seller or EU one at least


Yeah I didn't think of all those extra import taxes and stuff like that









Well I think I might just go for the Q-DAC to be honest. There's no doubt it's a very high quality DAC and I know I like the sound. Also it's English


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> After a few days with the LCD2.2s:
> 
> Looks better in person
> Amazing built quality, top-notch from the headband to the earpads (case is excellent too)
> Pretty decent bass (less quantity than I was expecting and hoping for actually)
> Excellent midrange (close to top-flight IMO)
> Overall good sound
> Surprisingly comfy
> I'm not overly impressed with the sound but I can see why people dig them. I don't really see them as a significant step up above the DT 880/HD 650 class but I think they are less offensive than either. For the price I paid, I'm happy.


Are you able to tell what price you paid? I think you might have mentioned it, but I can't remember. Also, what would you consider an upgrade if the LCD-2.2 isn't it? Just being curious







. Not challenging you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Think I'm gonna get the Schiit Modi + Asgard 2 rather than the Audiolab Q-DAC, the Q-DAC is just so expensive


Are you using onboard sound? If not, I urge you to go for your amp first, then DAC later.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are you using onboard sound? If not, I urge you to go for your amp first, then DAC later.


I'm using a fairly cheap sound card that doesn't have RCA out on it, just optical and various 3.5mm outs


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah I didn't think of all those extra import taxes and stuff like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I might just go for the Q-DAC to be honest. There's no doubt it's a very high quality DAC and I know I like the sound. Also it's English


I might be selling my ehp02d very soon


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I might be selling my ehp02d very soon


Looks nice, but i need pre-amp rca out to go to a speaker amplifier built in


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks nice, but i need pre-amp rca out to go to a speaker amplifier built in


cool beans


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks nice, but i need pre-amp rca out to go to a speaker amplifier built in


What amp have you got? It doesn't have a volume control?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> What amp have you got? It doesn't have a volume control?


I'm probably getting a CA AM10, but it would just be handy to have the DAC and headphone amp built in, because I need a DAC for headphones and speaker amplifiers


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are your finances?


I have a decent bit of flexible income...but also a lot of things I should be buying before a dump a ton on audio. Like furniture for my apartment, lol.

Also, I want to pay off my credit card before I spend any more. Have a bit over $1000 on it from an electric drum set I bought in November and haven't had the chance to pay off because of holiday expenses. I don't like having anything sitting on my card...I usually use it and pay it off before the statement so I never pay interest.

Although I should be getting a big tax return back...so a lot of stuff is kind of up in the air. However I think the around $250+ for the Vali/Modi combo will be the most I'd be willing to spend at least this year. Too much other stuff I need / want and also want to start saving for a new car.

I plan on getting the amp/dac and a decent set of headphones (around $200) and that should do me audio wise for the year...or at least for several months, lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> You'll hear the difference with a soundcard vs on board.
> 
> A soundcard will be able to amp your headphones.


^This.

I noticed a huge difference between my on board sound and my Xonar DG (when turning up the amp on the DG); and that's just using HD518's, which are only 50 ohms. Still a big difference between amped and unamped.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are you able to tell what price you paid? I think you might have mentioned it, but I can't remember. Also, what would you consider an upgrade if the LCD-2.2 isn't it? Just being curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not challenging you.


A little over $500. I do think the LCD-2 is competitive with the likes of the Denon D7000 and even the AT W3000ANV, but I think it sits below the HD 800 by a small margin. In any case the only real step to make would be to move towards electrostatics.









I may be putting down a deposit on the BHSE this year.. we'll see.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> A little over $500. I do think the LCD-2 is competitive with the likes of the Denon D7000 and even the AT W3000ANV, but I think it sits below the HD 800 by a small margin. In any case the only real step to make would be to move towards electrostatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be putting down a deposit on the BHSE this year.. we'll see.


I personally feel the HD800 sounds crappy unless paired with the Liquid Fire I had a chance to listen to, but that's just because I don't like how it sounds.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are you able to tell what price you paid? I think you might have mentioned it, but I can't remember. Also, what would you consider an upgrade if the LCD-2.2 isn't it? Just being curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not challenging you.
> Are you using onboard sound? If not, I urge you to go for your amp first, then DAC later.


The only upgrade from an LCD2 is an LCD3.

Seriously. The only thing that keeps me from fully owning the LCD2 is that they are one step away from the LCD3. The reason I have not bought LCD3s is because they are one step away from being perfect.

IDK if Friend will agree with me or not, but I feel like the major ~$500 headphones all have something they excel at. The HE-500s have tons of bass, the HD600s are super neutral and smooth, and even the grado headphones have a really nice aggressive sound signature. No headphone is perfect in all categories, but hi-fi headphones perform very well in at least 1 category.

The LCD2 does not excel in any category. You instinctively want more from these headphones that they simply can not provide. They are almost so well rounded that they have no character. It is a really odd feeling.

The LCD3 is not all that much better. They just need more bass and better clarity.


----------



## Simca

HE-500s have subbass not mid bass.

So it doesn't come across as having a lot of bass initially.


----------



## Art Vanelay

HD600s are neutral? I thought that they had the bass boosted a bit. They at least sounded more bass heavy than everything I've had other than my HD650s.


----------



## Simca

They're neutral because the bass is in line with the mids and highs without one taking the stage over another.

If you've only listened to Sennheiser headphones then, yeah, they're heavier in bass than most other non-bass oriented Sennheisers because those are bass light.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The LCD-2.2 is one of the least offensive headphones I've owned. While I would personally prefer even the DT 880 over them, Aud'eze has almost nothing bad about their sound. No stupid treble peaks, sibilance, overblown bass or honkiness to be found. Just a clean, pleasantly strong sound to them that doesn't fatigue. I can easily see why people would prefer them to the HD 800 as while that headphone does many things technically better, it has plenty to dislike about the way it renders material.

The LCD2.2 does not compare well to electrostatics though. Perhaps its only advantage is bass weight, but the Aud'eze is at least far less expensive to work with and certainly to maintain.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> They're neutral because the bass is in line with the mids and highs without one taking the stage over another.
> 
> If you've only listened to Sennheiser headphones then, yeah, they're heavier in bass than most other non-bass oriented Sennheisers because those are bass light.


p much this.

HD 5xx bass really sucks, mobile series too. HD 6xx is the first headphones I have owned from sennheiser that have good bass.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> HE-500s have subbass not mid bass.
> 
> So it doesn't come across as having a lot of bass initially.


Go home simca. You are drunk.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Go home simca. Your drunk.


L2Spelln00b


----------



## Alex132

60hz and below would be noticeable at first though.......


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> L2Spelln00b


Seriously though, if your HE-500s do not have noticeable bass, then you have a crappy amp. The HE-500s need a lot of power and more importantly the amp has to be able to swing the voltage very quickly and accurately.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> HD600s are neutral? I thought that they had the bass boosted a bit. They at least sounded more bass heavy than everything I've had other than my HD650s.


The HD 650 are 'bassy' but the HD 600 not so much. They're thumpy and pleasantly accurate; but not really bassy. Compared to something like Grados or AKG, maybe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> A little over $500. I do think the LCD-2 is competitive with the likes of the Denon D7000 and even the AT W3000ANV, but I think it sits below the HD 800 by a small margin. In any case the only real step to make would be to move towards electrostatics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be putting down a deposit on the BHSE this year.. we'll see.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only upgrade from an LCD2 is an LCD3.
> 
> Seriously. The only thing that keeps me from fully owning the LCD2 is that they are one step away from the LCD3. The reason I have not bought LCD3s is because they are one step away from being perfect.
> 
> IDK if Friend will agree with me or not, but I feel like the major ~$500 headphones all have something they excel at. The HE-500s have tons of bass, the HD600s are super neutral and smooth, and even the grado headphones have a really nice aggressive sound signature. No headphone is perfect in all categories, but hi-fi headphones perform very well in at least 1 category.
> 
> The LCD2 does not excel in any category. You instinctively want more from these headphones that they simply can not provide. They are almost so well rounded that they have no character. It is a really odd feeling.
> 
> The LCD3 is not all that much better. They just need more bass and better clarity.


Thanks for the input guys







. I was just curious on my own accord







. I MIGHT be in a situation to upgrade something soon







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Darkvoice 336SE is available now on Massdrop for $269. A lot of people like it for the HD650.


----------



## Simca

And if it gets enough buyers it'll drop to $220.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And if it gets enough buyers it'll drop to $220.


Same applies for the Beyer DT990 Premium and Little Dot MKIII. There is also an M-Stage amp/dac combo.

PS
I miss my Lyr.


----------



## Aaranu

I own most of the above mentioned headphones (he-500, lcd2.2 and hd800). My most recent purchase is the lcd-2, at first i was blown away by how smooth and just awesome they sounded and for a time there i think i preferred them over my HD800s. However after swapping back to the HD800s i think im fairly confident in saying that they HD800s are a better headphone all round. The bass is better on lcd-2s and the HE-500s but the clarity just isnt there. Price to performance ratio the HE-500s are the best (listening to them right now and thoroughly enjoying them) Soundwise and comfort wise the HD800 is a clear winner.

I would absolutely love to get myself a pair of LCD-3s and its not that i cant afford them, its just that i like to collect headphones and owning a pair that costs 2.2k just doesnt seem right as i wont use them 100% of the time plus my LCD-2 will serve no purpose. Ill cave one day and buy them most likely, so till then..


----------



## Simca

And between the LCD2 and HE-500 which do you prefer and why?

Also, the HE-500s are easy enough to drive. You only need 1 watt. I don't know why you keep saying they're difficult to drive or need power, Angel.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And between the LCD2 and HE-500 which do you prefer and why?
> 
> Also, the HE-500s are easy enough to drive. You only need 1 watt. I don't know why you keep saying they're difficult to drive or need power, Angel.


LCD2 is better. It has less bass, but it has better CONTROLLED bass and more clarity. The sound stage is bigger, and yadda yadda ya. You get the picture. Still I cant help but want the same amount of bass that the HE-500s had with the same level of control that the LCD2 has.

Again, show up to CAF and I will show you. I have already said that voltage swing and a linear design is really important for the HE-500s like a billion times so I guess you will have to hear it for yourself to see what I am talking about.

Also, I do not think the 1 watt thing is correct. I am looking at the 6 moons audio website with a chart that compares the power demands of each headphone, but it does not say that it came from Hifiman. Normally I would just assume it is correct, but if I go to the hifiman website....I don't see the same chart, nor do I see anything that mentions a recommended wattage.

Even if the graph is true, I think the word "require" should be took into heavy consideration. You could only "require" 1 watt to drive the headphones to normal listening levels and drive it well enough to get your money's worth, but it could potentially sound better with 1.5-3 watts. TBH I have no clue what that information truly means.

In any case, if you decide to come I will try and get my hands on some SS amps to show you what I am talking about. You can even name them, and I will try and get a hold of them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Darkvoice 336SE is available now on Massdrop for $269. A lot of people like it for the HD650.


I saw this...any comments...from anyone if it's a good buy? If it goes down to $220, I would be tempted.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> LCD2 is better. It has less bass, but it has better CONTROLLED bass and more clarity. The sound stage is bigger, and yadda yadda ya. You get the picture. Still I cant help but want the same amount of bass that the HE-500s had with the same level of control that the LCD2 has.
> 
> Again, show up to CAF and I will show you. I have already said that voltage swing and a linear design is really important for the HE-500s like a billion times so I guess you will have to hear it for yourself to see what I am talking about.
> 
> Also, I do not think the 1 watt thing is correct. I am looking at the 6 moons audio website with a chart that compares the power demands of each headphone, but it does not say that it came from Hifiman. Normally I would just assume it is correct, but if I go to the hifiman website....I don't see the same chart, nor do I see anything that mentions a recommended wattage.
> 
> Even if the graph is true, I think the word "require" should be took into heavy consideration. You could only "require" 1 watt to drive the headphones to normal listening levels and drive it well enough to get your money's worth, but it could potentially sound better with 1.5-3 watts. TBH I have no clue what that information truly means.
> 
> In any case, if you decide to come I will try and get my hands on some SS amps to show you what I am talking about. You can even name them, and I will try and get a hold of them.


I'm sorry, but I didn't ask you. I already know the difference between the HE-500 and LCD2, I just wanted to hear their thoughts on it as an owner of both instead of a casual listener of both. I also disagree with your description of the LCD2.

I'm not asking you how much they require, I'm telling you they only require 1watt. They were designed to be extremely efficient compared to the HE-5LEs which require 2 watts. Adding wattage alone doesn't make a headphone sound better unless it's not getting enough wattage, but that isn't the case with the HE-500s.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I saw this...any comments...from anyone if it's a good buy? If it goes down to $220, I would be tempted.
> 
> It's a fantastic buy if you're looking for a tube amp for headphones like the HD650 and under. Anything over that should be used with a higher end tube amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am on the LCD-2 corner. Gotta show my girl some love!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Darkvoice 336SE is available now on Massdrop for $269. A lot of people like it for the HD650.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same applies for the Beyer DT990 Premium and Little Dot MKIII. There is also an M-Stage amp/dac combo.
> 
> PS
> I miss my Lyr.


Massdrop is a great place to find fantastic deals on headphones and related equipment. Were I not already set for the time being I would be very interested in that Darkvoice amp.

Also, I am thoroughly enjoying the Lyr as I type this. It's a fantastic amp and I can understand why you would miss it so.

Since we are on the subject of high end headphones I thought I would voice my opinion given my experience with both the HD 800 and the LCD 3. I have never heard the LCD 2.2 so I cannot make that comparison but between the LCD 3 and HD 800 the latter is the clear winner. I was entirely unimpressed with the LCD 3 which sounded very closed in compared to the wide open soundstage of the HD 800. I do not feel that the LCD 3 is worthy of its $2000 price tag. While the LCD 3 was more bassy and smooth, it did not possess the same detail and clarity that the HD 800 is known for. If it were not for financial restrictions I would already own the HD 800.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Simca.......please enjoy your 1 watt audio and your somehow miraculous lack of bass.


----------



## Simca

Everyone I know that's heard the HD800 agrees it's an amazing headphone for details and soundstage.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Everyone I know that's heard the HD800 agrees it's an amazing headphone for details and soundstage.


Sure........and that is about it.


----------



## Simca

Yes, tell us the praises of electrostatic and 50watt amps with 64 bit 720khz audio.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Kids lets stop this please.


----------



## fragamemnon

How do you reckon the Darkvoice 336SE would go with a set of HiFiMan HE-400?

I get a tingling sensation watching it on Massdrop and I already have the HD650 from the last drop waiting in the customs......where the dark overlords of greed lurk around, with bloodshot eyes peering into my sou..wallet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yes, tell us the praises of electrostatic and 50watt amps with 64 bit 720khz audio.


What I can sing praises of are electrostatic headphones/speakers, amps that are properly designed, and listening to music in the best available stock quality.

Electrostatic headphones.

Simca wants to be the very best - like no one ever was. To listen to them is her real test to own them is her cause. She will have to travel cross the land - searching far and wide. Each Stax headphone to understand the power that's inside.. STAX! - got to own them all. I know it's her destiny. Ohhhhh stax is her best friend in a cult we must defend. STAX! Simca is gonna own them all - ohhhh it's so true. Her bank account will follow through. I will teach her and she won't teach me STAAAAAAAX! Gotta own them all - gotta own them all STAX!.

Amplifiers

.............I got nothing that tops the Stax song. I thought about a schiit song....but I would probably be banned.

Sound files. I actually do not disagree with you. I just say that you should get the best quality available that has not been upsampled or padded with random 0s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Kids lets stop this please.


but but but don't you like the stax song? I worked really hard for like 5 minutes on it


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> but but but don't you like the stax song? I worked really hard for like 5 minutes on it


I liked the stax song


----------



## psi_guy

"upgraded" headphone cables. worth the money?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> "upgraded" headphone cables. worth the money?


Almost definitely no.

But it depends on your setup. Some would say that if your set up is good enough, cables are important.

I'm not so sure but I'm a rookie.

I'm going to predict Tjj226 Angel, Simca, OC'ing Noob, and our other experts will say no with your Vali+Modi/HD650 setup.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Almost definitely no.
> 
> But it depends on your setup. Some would say that if your set up is good enough, cables are important.
> 
> I'm not so sure but I'm a rookie.
> 
> I'm going to predict Tjj226 Angel, Simca, OC'ing Noob, and our other experts will say no with your Vali+Modi/HD650 setup.


this is what I am thinking. I figure the money would be better spent on nicer cans, dac, and/or amp down the road.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Cables can and will make a difference, but of course as long as your kit is good you'll benefit. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.
A good guideline to go by is have your cables equate to about 10% of the total cost of your equipment


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cables can and will make a difference, but of course as long as your kit is good you'll benefit. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.
> A good guideline to go by is have your cables equate to about 10% of the total cost of your equipment


5% At most.

Only cable I would buy is a shorter cable for my HD650.

Plus, about the whole HD800 thing. I wouldn't spend $1600 (local price) on them, I'd rather spend that money (if i had to) on good monitors.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I didn't ask you. I already know the difference between the HE-500 and LCD2, I just wanted to hear their thoughts on it as an owner of both instead of a casual listener of both. I also disagree with your description of the LCD2.
> 
> I'm not asking you how much they require, I'm telling you they only require 1watt. They were designed to be extremely efficient compared to the HE-5LEs which require 2 watts. Adding wattage alone doesn't make a headphone sound better unless it's not getting enough wattage, but that isn't the case with the HE-500s.


1. Who would actually own both (small margin, and you should already know no one owns both here (as far as I'm aware)
2. When someone expresses their opinions and thoughts (by simply taking time to write a reply to your ungrateful self) then be at least appreciative. Bloody hell


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> "upgraded" headphone cables. worth the money?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Almost definitely no.
> 
> But it depends on your setup. Some would say that if your set up is good enough, cables are important.
> 
> I'm not so sure but I'm a rookie.
> 
> I'm going to predict Tjj226 Angel, Simca, OC'ing Noob, and our other experts will say no with your Vali+Modi/HD650 setup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> this is what I am thinking. I figure the money would be better spent on nicer cans, dac, and/or amp down the road.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cables can and will make a difference, but of course as long as your kit is good you'll benefit. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.
> A good guideline to go by is have your cables equate to about 10% of the total cost of your equipment


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 5% At most.
> 
> Only cable I would buy is a shorter cable for my HD650.
> 
> Plus, about the whole HD800 thing. I wouldn't spend $1600 (local price) on them, I'd rather spend that money (if i had to) on good monitors.


honestly depends on cost and the headphone in question. As a rule of thumb, try not to spend more than 20% of the value of the headphone, on the cable. A cable on a tf10 made a 20% difference to me, a cable on a d2k made 5% difference.
The 'hype' about silver cables, is the fact that they conduct better, because of this, they sound slightly more 'clear' 'sharp' 'sensitive' over ofc or copper cables.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> "upgraded" headphone cables. worth the money?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Almost definitely no.
> 
> But it depends on your setup. Some would say that if your set up is good enough, cables are important.
> 
> I'm not so sure but I'm a rookie.
> 
> I'm going to predict Tjj226 Angel, Simca, OC'ing Noob, and our other experts will say no with your Vali+Modi/HD650 setup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> this is what I am thinking. I figure the money would be better spent on nicer cans, dac, and/or amp down the road.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Cables can and will make a difference, but of course as long as your kit is good you'll benefit. A chain is only as strong as its weakest link.
> A good guideline to go by is have your cables equate to about 10% of the total cost of your equipment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 5% At most.
> 
> Only cable I would buy is a shorter cable for my HD650.
> 
> Plus, about the whole HD800 thing. I wouldn't spend $1600 (local price) on them, I'd rather spend that money (if i had to) on good monitors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> honestly depends on cost and the headphone in question. As a rule of thumb, try not to spend more than 20% of the value of the headphone, on the cable. A cable on a tf10 made a 20% difference to me, a cable on a d2k made 5% difference.
> The 'hype' about silver cables, is the fact that they conduct better, because of this, they sound slightly more 'clear' 'sharp' 'sensitive' over ofc or copper cables.
Click to expand...

There will be no difference in materials.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I own most of the above mentioned headphones (he-500, lcd2.2 and hd800). My most recent purchase is the lcd-2, at first i was blown away by how smooth and just awesome they sounded and for a time there i think i preferred them over my HD800s. However after swapping back to the HD800s i think im fairly confident in saying that they HD800s are a better headphone all round. The bass is better on lcd-2s and the HE-500s but the clarity just isnt there. Price to performance ratio the HE-500s are the best (listening to them right now and thoroughly enjoying them) Soundwise and comfort wise the HD800 is a clear winner.
> 
> I would absolutely love to get myself a pair of LCD-3s and its not that i cant afford them, its just that i like to collect headphones and owning a pair that costs 2.2k just doesnt seem right as i wont use them 100% of the time plus my LCD-2 will serve no purpose. Ill cave one day and buy them most likely, so till then..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 1. Who would actually own both (small margin, and you should already know no one owns both here (as far as I'm aware)
> 2. When someone expresses their opinions and thoughts (by simply taking time to write a reply to your ungrateful self) then be at least appreciative. Bloody hell
> See the above quote. Aaranu owns all of them. Again another time when you failed to read the thread, but are willing to pull the trigger into the fog of war.
> 
> I was directly asking Aaranu (especially when her post was immediately before mine), it would be like you speaking to someone then I step in and answers for them with a really crappy response. You were asking the person, not me, why then should it be OK that I answer for them? It isn't. It's rude. Have you no common courtesy in the UK? Is this behavior acceptable in your country or are you just BM?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What I can sing praises of are electrostatic headphones/speakers, amps that are properly designed, and listening to music in the best available stock quality.
> 
> Electrostatic headphones.
> 
> Simca wants to be the very best - like no one ever was. To listen to them is her real test to own them is her cause. She will have to travel cross the land - searching far and wide. Each Stax headphone to understand the power that's inside.. STAX! - got to own them all. I know it's her destiny. Ohhhhh stax is her best friend in a cult we must defend. STAX! Simca is gonna own them all - ohhhh it's so true. Her bank account will follow through. I will teach her and she won't teach me STAAAAAAAX! Gotta own them all - gotta own them all STAX!.
> 
> Amplifiers
> 
> .............I got nothing that tops the Stax song. I thought about a schiit song....but I would probably be banned.
> 
> Sound files. I actually do not disagree with you. I just say that you should get the best quality available that has not been upsampled or padded with random 0s.


Best song ever.


----------



## Blindsay

So my trusty old HD555's broke apart completely, ended up replacing them with the 558's - hoping these don't crack like the 555's but I am not holding my breath lol


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Best song ever.


Quote:


> I'm sorry, but I didn't ask you. I already know the difference between the HE-500 and LCD2, I just wanted to hear their thoughts on it as an owner of both instead of a casual listener of both. I also disagree with your description of the LCD2.


-

that's your reply - nuff said about your attitude to other members that are TRYING to help you.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, I wasn't looking for help from him. That much is evident if you read the thread. Stop posting when you don't read. This is the 3rd+ time in like 2 months where you haven't read but felt like sticking your nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## Alex132

<3


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't looking for help from him. That much is evident if you read the thread. Stop posting when you don't read. This is the 3rd+ time in like 2 months where you haven't read but felt like sticking your nose where it doesn't belong.


if you want help from a certain person in particular, then pm them. Stop acting innocent.


----------



## Simca

Why should I contact them in PM when the information would be invaluable to everyone else. Stop trying to save face, jerk. You were wrong. Admit it and move on.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Children, lets not fight









@Tjj226 Angel that Stax song was great, hahaha


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why should I contact them in PM when the information would be invaluable to everyone else. Stop trying to save face, jerk. You were wrong. Admit it and move on.


Just to be the Devil's advocate...wouldn't Angel's info be JUST as relevant? The info and experience he provides conflicts your opinion just enough to make a potential customer/buyer think twice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why should I contact them in PM when the information would be invaluable to everyone else. Stop trying to save face, jerk. You were wrong. Admit it and move on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just to be the Devil's advocate...wouldn't Angel's info be JUST as relevant? The info and experience he provides conflicts your opinion just enough to make a potential customer/buyer think twice.


As Pez said - yet you ignore it.

Nice proof of your respect for members Simca - well done *slow clap*

EDIT:
Here's a reply you could have said - something less around the lines of "the world revolves around me" type answer:

Cheers TJ - but I was looking for someone who possibly has both headphones and could A/B compare them.
I don't really agree with your thoughts on the LCD2 - I found them to be more like: XYZ
That said, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the comparisons of both.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Yay, my Oppo Find5 phone arrived today!
Finally I can listen to music on the move again.

But oh the irony:
If you guys remember, months ago I said that I ordered a replacement headphone jack to my SGS1 phone. Guess what? The replacement part also arrived today


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Yay, my Oppo Find5 phone arrived today!
> Finally I can listen to music on the move again.
> 
> But oh the irony:
> If you guys remember, months ago I said that I ordered a replacement headphone jack to my SGS1 phone. Guess what? The replacement part also arrived today


haha nice!
Let me know how the Oppo sounds and performs will you







?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just to be the Devil's advocate...wouldn't Angel's info be JUST as relevant? The info and experience he provides conflicts your opinion just enough to make a potential customer/buyer think twice.


Perhaps it would be relevant to someone else, but being as I was the one asking and being as aaranu actually owns and has spent more time with them both than anyone else here, I wanted a perspective only they could have given me and which angel would not have been able to give me no matter his abundance of knowledge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As Pez said - yet you ignore it.
> 
> Nice proof of your respect for members Simca - well done *slow clap*
> 
> EDIT:
> Here's a reply you could have said - something less around the lines of "the world revolves around me" type answer:
> 
> Cheers TJ - but I was looking for someone who possibly has both headphones and could A/B compare them.
> I don't really agree with your thoughts on the LCD2 - I found them to be more like: XYZ
> That said, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the comparisons of both.


What does a/b testing have have to with anything? Why do I have to be ultra polite in order to post as well? Fake much? In fact, why aren't you treating me with this same politeness you claim is the appropriate way to go about posting? Uhoh


----------



## RatPatrol01

So Razer announced a series of headphones apparently, this oughta be hilarious once they come out









http://www.razerzone.com/adaro


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will withhold judgement until someone actually hears these cans, though I will admit I am not exactly holding my breath.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Perhaps it would be relevant to someone else, but being as I was the one asking and being as aaranu actually owns and has spent more time with them both than anyone else here, I wanted a perspective only they could have given me and which angel would not have been able to give me no matter his abundance of knowledge.
> What does a/b testing have have to with anything? Why do I have to be ultra polite in order to post as well? Fake much? In fact, why aren't you treating me with this same politeness you claim is the appropriate way to go about posting? Uhoh


keep going Simca - you're doing yourself justice


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Let it go guys. It's fine if you guys disagree over principals, opinions, and posting philosophies, but please do not get nasty about it. While fine, there IS a line between faking politeness and simply being civil. If anyone starts getting that frustrated, take a break and visit the speaker thread or a game thread.









Off-Topic: I am finally crawling from whatever cold/flu/allergies voodoo magic was floating around Austin. I will hopefully be a bit more active or at least less lethargic.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will withhold judgement until someone actually hears these cans, though I will admit I am not exactly holding my breath.


It'll certainly be interesting. The ear buds and wireless ones I couldn't care less about as they don't really have a place in the audiophile market, but the two pairs of over ears look interesting. The basic models are slated for $100 and the DJs for $200, and I could see a faint hope of both sets meeting the expected value of those price points.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> keep going Simca - you're doing yourself justice


----------



## Tman5293

So it appears that the HE-400 and HE-500 are being replaced:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57616687-47/hifimans-advanced-headphone-tech-at-ces-2014-improves-sound-quality/

What say the good people of OCN about this? I for one am quite interested in hearing them and reading the reviews.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So it appears that the HE-400 and HE-500 are being replaced:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57616687-47/hifimans-advanced-headphone-tech-at-ces-2014-improves-sound-quality/
> 
> What say the good people of OCN about this? I for one am quite interested in hearing them and reading the reviews.


I find that headband really ugly....


----------



## Simca

Sounds like they're going the beyer route.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Perhaps it would be relevant to someone else, but being as I was the one asking and being as aaranu actually owns and has spent more time with them both than anyone else here, I wanted a perspective only they could have given me and which angel would not have been able to give me no matter his abundance of knowledge.
> What does a/b testing have have to with anything? Why do I have to be ultra polite in order to post as well? Fake much? In fact, why aren't you treating me with this same politeness you claim is the appropriate way to go about posting? Uhoh


But now you're left with the potential that that person has an extreme bias and could over-exaggerate their findings. I'm not saying in anyway she is, but after having something for a while, it's harder and harder to be objective unless you generally hated it from the beginning.

Those new wood cups are looking nice.


----------



## Simca

That's a really poor argument IMO. If you believed that, you wouldn't care what anyone on any website had to say about any gear. Much less have a reason to be in this thread.

I'd take a person who owns gear and has done so for a while's opinion over someone who's simply heard it at a meet any day of the week or worse if you've just read someone elses opinion and are passing it off as first hand knowledge.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So Razer announced a series of headphones apparently, this oughta be hilarious once they come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/adaro


....They're trying to go for how many markets... All at once? The djing ones make me laugh though, but not for the typical reasons. DJs are loyal to brands, to an insanely fanatical level - even more so than audiophiles in my opinion. Going after that market is an incredibly risky, cocky, or downright insane plan for a company to go after without a proper plan of attack. Especially with Pioneer having converted most of the market, even the turntablists (well, for headphones anyways).

While it's primarily going off of pictures and the marketing, I already see one seriously FATAL flaw with these headphones - the swivel looks like it is based off of the venerable Sony MDR-V500, which were known to be easily destroyed just by the rough handling djs can give their kit. Additionally, I hope the interchangeable cable uses a reliable connector (say, a mini-XLR) as opposed to the older way of doing things (swivel/twist or bayonette type connectors as some have called it, which tend to get loose over time, or worst of all, cause the cable to fall out at the worst possible times).

One thing I don't quite get with their marketing of the djing branding though is pitching it as being "perfect for monitoring AND mixing".... No offense, but a headphone for djing isn't going to be anywhere near as accurate when it comes to mixing, not to mention the fact there are still a number of people out there who consider djing to be completely separate from producing

Props for using products that have been dead/discontinued for several years in their promotional pictures... At least the Vestax PMC-06 anyways, as I always did want one of those.

EDIT: Additional props for using Shure 44-7 carts on what looks like mkII Tech 12's. I miss mine, but the Stantion 680s play nicer with digital records ^_^


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So it appears that the HE-400 and HE-500 are being replaced:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57616687-47/hifimans-advanced-headphone-tech-at-ces-2014-improves-sound-quality/
> 
> What say the good people of OCN about this? I for one am quite interested in hearing them and reading the reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that headband really ugly....
Click to expand...

tbh, I hate the whole suspended-headband route. It's kinda dumb.

my HD555's had the most comfortable headband I have used. And it doesn't look dumb


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So Razer announced a series of headphones apparently, this oughta be hilarious once they come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/adaro
> 
> 
> 
> ....They're trying to go for how many markets... All at once? The djing ones make me laugh though, but not for the typical reasons. DJs are loyal to brands, to an insanely fanatical level - even more so than audiophiles in my opinion. Going after that market is an incredibly risky, cocky, or downright insane plan for a company to go after without a proper plan of attack. Especially with Pioneer having converted most of the market, even the turntablists (well, for headphones anyways).
> 
> While it's primarily going off of pictures and the marketing, I already see one seriously FATAL flaw with these headphones - the swivel looks like it is based off of the venerable Sony MDR-V500, which were known to be easily destroyed just by the rough handling djs can give their kit. Additionally, I hope the interchangeable cable uses a reliable connector (say, a mini-XLR) as opposed to the older way of doing things (swivel/twist or bayonette type connectors as some have called it, which tend to get loose over time, or worst of all, cause the cable to fall out at the worst possible times).
> 
> One thing I don't quite get with their marketing of the djing branding though is pitching it as being "perfect for monitoring AND mixing".... No offense, but a headphone for djing isn't going to be anywhere near as accurate when it comes to mixing, not to mention the fact there are still a number of people out there who consider djing to be completely separate from producing
> 
> Props for using products that have been dead/discontinued for several years in their promotional pictures... At least the Vestax PMC-06 anyways, as I always did want one of those.
Click to expand...

dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.

Wait, did Razer say they are PERFECT for monitoring and mixing?! LOL!

>no compromise
>perfect for monitoring, mixing or just plain listening to music.

Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?


Go look at their new desktop PC "Christine" and ask yourself that same question again


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.


i am actually quite fond of m-audio's av 40 speakers.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?
> 
> 
> 
> Go look at their new desktop PC "Christine" and ask yourself that same question again
Click to expand...

Oh god, I am scared.

But hey, Razer philosophy: Neon-green = 1337-gaming-colour. So therefore, all the gamers must want it, therefore it's good!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i am actually quite fond of m-audio's av 40 speakers.
Click to expand...

See! Genelec monitors for me only plz.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So Razer announced a series of headphones apparently, this oughta be hilarious once they come out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/adaro


I saw these. I'm curious on how their DJ'ing headphones will sound.

Though I still kind of expect their line of audio to sound rubbish overall. lol


----------



## CptAsian

Hai. Passing through again. I'm asking to have my name on the member list (even though it probably doesn't mean that much). I try to follow the thread to learn where I can. Anyways, I got DT770 Pro 250 ohm headphones with a Fiio E10. (I'm just another 770 guy.







) And I suppose you can still throw the M-Audio Q-40's on there because they're now my on-the-go headphones, no matter how large they are. And on I side note, I got an ATR2500 to go with the rest of the audio goodness. (Thanks Simca!)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.
> 
> Wait, did Razer say they are PERFECT for monitoring and mixing?! LOL!
> 
> >no compromise
> >perfect for monitoring, mixing or just plain listening to music.
> 
> Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?


Thing is, when it comes to djing... Comfort and isolation are two of the biggest factors, with "doesn't strangle or trip you" probably being a close third!







Djing has a different requirement when it comes to sound reproduction - when you're djing. Probably why so many djing headphones put emphasis on bass and treble.

As for monitors, odd, I thought it was the KRK Rokit's that were so popular with DJs, maybe I don't pay enough attention ^_^;;;

And yeah, sad that Razer is claiming they're perfect eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> See! Genelec monitors for me only plz.


I dunno, if one were looking at budget monitors... The M-Audios have gotten pretty good ratings. Genelecs are slightly pricier







(I personally wouldn't mind a pair of DynAudio BM5A's or ADAM A7X's, but any kind of monitor will have to wait until I move. STupid old apartment buildings and thin walls)


----------



## Alex132

What I have seen, DJs like m-audio. Most production-studios love Genelec.
They're expensive, but some second-hand 8130s arent that bad. 8250s can get really pricey tho.


----------



## Simca

Let's not get hastey to judge a headphone that hasn't been released. For all we know it's a copy of an already good and proven headphone simply renamed.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the new HiFiMAN headphones look pretty dorky









I like them.. in a dumb way


----------



## Simca

There's nothing great about them short of the wooden cups which isn't spectacularly inventive. Perhaps the sound will make up for the goofy band.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the new HiFiMAN headphones look pretty dorky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like them.. in a dumb way


meh

they kind of look like abyss and stax collaborated on the design.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.
> 
> Wait, did Razer say they are PERFECT for monitoring and mixing?! LOL!
> 
> >no compromise
> >perfect for monitoring, mixing or just plain listening to music.
> 
> Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?


DJ here. Guilty as charged with brand loyalty, at least some of the time.

Pioneer charges an arm and a leg because they have near monopoly in the club venues. Their high end DJ products feel right, but some of the "bargain" products feel like a cheaper generic build and like you paid too much for it.

And I don't think DJs will fall for that Razer marketing, they already consider Beats and Skullcandies to be total poo.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Pioneer charges an arm and a leg because they have near monopoly in the club venues. Their high end DJ products feel right, but some of the "bargain" products feel like a cheaper generic build and like you paid too much for it.


Pioneer products are built incredibly well for the price though.


----------



## Aaranu

I dont think i like the new design either, seems kinda cheap... But how they sound is more important than looks anyway..

Anyway sorry simca what were you asking me?


----------



## Simca

http://www.martincustomaudio.com/2013/01/walnut-burl-hifiman-he-500s.html

Those look better IMO.

I was asking you to share your thoughts on the LCD2 vs HE-500 after having owned them for a long time.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So it appears that the HE-400 and HE-500 are being replaced:
> 
> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57616687-47/hifimans-advanced-headphone-tech-at-ces-2014-improves-sound-quality/
> 
> What say the good people of OCN about this? I for one am quite interested in hearing them and reading the reviews.


----------



## Aaranu

Sure thing but im also very new to the audio world so i cant be as descriptive and perhaps i might use the wrong terminology but i shall do my best.

I guess first off i drive both my LCD-2 and HE-500s with my Lehmann audio black cube linear a very high end solid state amp which my model has a built in dac.
As stated before the HE-500s have more bass which is good, who doesnt like bass but the lows on the LCD-2s are better looking at it from a 'audiophile' point of view imo. They are just presented better, liquid smooth and just a delight. In the other two categories the LCD-2 outshines them as well, the treble is well pronounced but doesn't obtain the same level as highs as the HD800s do. I Find the LCD-2 have a bit more of a 'fun' sound to them as well, they really are a gem to listen to. Dont get me wrong the HE-500s are fantastic as well, If money wasnt an issue i would say the LCD-2s are a clear winner, however given the fact that money is an issue for 99% of the population i would have to say the HE-500s are the better choice, given the fact they are about $400 cheaper. Given that a dac and amp are more then a must at this price point, the HE-500s are a better value for money option. Comfort wise the HE-500s beat out the LCD-2 as well.

Im sorry i couldnt be more descriptive, give me time and hopefully ill get better at this.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> dj's just love pioneer and m-audio. no matter how crap lol.
> 
> Wait, did Razer say they are PERFECT for monitoring and mixing?! LOL!
> 
> >no compromise
> >perfect for monitoring, mixing or just plain listening to music.
> 
> Wow, Razer, wow. Wanna do some research before you enter a market?
> 
> 
> 
> DJ here. Guilty as charged with brand loyalty, at least some of the time.
> 
> Pioneer charges an arm and a leg because they have near monopoly in the club venues. Their high end DJ products feel right, but some of the "bargain" products feel like a cheaper generic build and like you paid too much for it.
> 
> And I don't think DJs will fall for that Razer marketing, they already consider Beats and Skullcandies to be total poo.
Click to expand...

The thing that gets me about the Razer headphones, DJ's don't need to master. And don't really need to mix, I mean mix songs yeah but thats not the same as mixing the components of a song. It's almost completely different. So like, how can they say these are DJ headphones that are "perfect" for production?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The thing that gets me about the Razer headphones, DJ's don't need to master. And don't really need to mix, I mean mix songs yeah but thats not the same as mixing the components of a song. It's almost completely different. So like, how can they say these are DJ headphones that are "perfect" for production?


Because marketing, lol.

I don't think I'd buy them as I'm not a fan of Razer in general, but I'm interested to see the reviews for them.

With all of this hype they could have produced some half decent headphones--though if they have they'll likely be way overpriced.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't think I'd buy them as I'm not a fan of Razer in general, but I'm interested to see the reviews for them.
> 
> Will all of this hype they could have produced some half decent headphones--though if they have they'll likely be way overpriced.


I'd definitely like to hear how they sound compared to say...Klipsch or Logitech UE headphones. At least compare them to consumer products, rather than comparing them to audiophile cans.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd definitely like to hear how they sound compared to say...Klipsch or Logitech UE headphones. At least compare them to consumer products, rather than comparing them to audiophile cans.


agreed, but a more fair comparison would be to the steelseries range, that's a fair comparison


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed, but a more fair comparison would be to the steelseries range, that's a fair comparison


Hopefully they'll beat out ASUS, Corsair, and Bitfenix's offerings too.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hopefully they'll beat out ASUS, Corsair, and Bitfenix's offerings too.


Wait... Bitfenix headphones?!

*Googling*


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hopefully they'll beat out ASUS, Corsair, and Bitfenix's offerings too.


Thank you for naming all the companies that people shouldn't buy headphones from.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed, but a more fair comparison would be to the steelseries range, that's a fair comparison
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they'll beat out ASUS, Corsair, and Bitfenix's offerings too.
Click to expand...

they should market for that audience then, not try to pretend that producers will be in shock and awe of their new headphones


----------



## phillyd

http://www.bitfenix.com/global/en/products/audio/flo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> they should market for that audience then, not try to pretend that producers will be in shock and awe of their new headphones


Agreed. Their marketing is annoying.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> they should market for that audience then, not try to pretend that producers will be in shock and awe of their new headphones


agreed.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The thing that gets me about the Razer headphones, DJ's don't need to master. And don't really need to mix, I mean mix songs yeah but thats not the same as mixing the components of a song. It's almost completely different. So like, how can they say these are DJ headphones that are "perfect" for production?


Perhaps they tuned the drivers to be neutral.

I'm getting a sample sent to me for review, i'll post in the club with my impressions.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The thing that gets me about the Razer headphones, DJ's don't need to master. And don't really need to mix, I mean mix songs yeah but thats not the same as mixing the components of a song. It's almost completely different. So like, how can they say these are DJ headphones that are "perfect" for production?
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they tuned the drivers to be neutral.
> 
> I'm getting a sample sent to me for review, i'll post in the club with my impressions.
Click to expand...

I'd be interested in how crap they are at mastering


----------



## Simca

Love how quick everyone is to form an opinion on something that isn't even out yet.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Love how quick everyone is to form an opinion on something that isn't even out yet.


It's not like Razer have given us hope with their past releases.


----------



## Simca

Who cares. Reserve judgement.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Love how quick everyone is to form an opinion on something that isn't even out yet.


You know, I tried to say the same thing in the announcement thread, but it was useless. The OCN community that isn't attracted to audio as much as we are instantly turned to 'My Beyer DTXX0 or my AT-M50 are soo uber 1337.' Just annoying that people so blindly dumb about audio speak such ignorance. And then the 'true' audiophiles are the ones called snobs







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Actually we aren't making judgements. We're just talking about their marketing techniques, which is aimed towards audiophiles.
Yet razer isn't designed or made by audiophiles usually - it's made by "gamers" for "gamers".
In other words, they make mice and keyboards which are over-priced - what tells you they'll make headphones that aren't over-priced and/or not quite "audiophile" grade.

Take the steelseries offerings for example:
Excellent headphone, but it doesn't compete with a set of AKG K515's in terms of audio quality only.
What's more - is that they aim towards gamers and not audiophiles, for a reason.
It's made for gamers that want a nice headset - it isn't aimed at audiophiles or people who will be using their headset for listening to music.

End of the day - razer can make headsets - as long as they aren't trying to market it at people who solely listen to music and analyse it.
They're making it for gamers.

I'm not saying gamers won't "look out" for things - but their primary focus as a gamer is positioning, soundstage and clear mids.
Something that's already offered by other brands, aimed at GAMERS.


----------



## pez

Not all of 'you', but some of 'you' have. However, as crazy as their marketing is, that department likely has nothing to do with the department of the company actually doing the design and implementation. For all we know, there's some guy doing actual good headphone work behind the scenes while rolling his eyes at the marketing department for over-selling another one of their products.

I'm not exactly non-cynical in this situation, but they have put out good products before, which doesn't completely write them off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I guess fortune cookies have reached a new low...


----------



## pez

You found the fortune cookie with a low self-esteem :/. You should eat it with no discrimination and show it that it's just as edible and tasty as the rest.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not all of 'you', but some of 'you' have. However, as crazy as their marketing is, that department likely has nothing to do with the department of the company actually doing the design and implementation. For all we know, there's some guy doing actual good headphone work behind the scenes while rolling his eyes at the marketing department for over-selling another one of their products.
> 
> I'm not exactly non-cynical in this situation, but they have put out good products before, which doesn't completely write them off.


agreed


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You found the fortune cookie with a low self-esteem :/. You should eat it with no discrimination and show it that it's just as edible and tasty as the rest.


I ate it with great indiscriminate gusto.


----------



## pez

Yep, leather(ette) pads on the DT770s get rid of some flab, and add some fab.


----------



## phillyd

My leatherette pads should be here in a day or two


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've come to the conclusion that actually my dt990s on my nexus 5 sound pretty good considering its a phone.
I installed a different music player called Power Amp and I was able to increase the volume and set a decent EQ


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm going to try and get custom sleeves for my pfes today. Going to cost near £100...


----------



## Simca

Well at least custom sleeves add audio quality right?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well at least custom sleeves add audio quality right?


huehue


----------



## Totally Dubbed

They actually do. You can read my 1964 ear impression in that respect. I'm getting customs for sub bass expansion, isolation and soundstage


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They actually do. You can read my 1964 ear impression in that respect. I'm getting customs for sub bass expansion, isolation and sound stage


When you say custom sleeves. Do you mean custom cables that are already sleeved? Or do you mean JUST the sleeving it's self. If you mean just sleeving then someone is ripping you off BIG time. Paracord only costs a few bucks and you can sleeve your cables yourself.

On a different note, I just noticed something. It seems fitting that the highest pitch female voices in music seem to like the K701s so much


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When you say custom sleeves. Do you mean custom cables that are already sleeved? Or do you mean JUST the sleeving it's self. If you mean just sleeving then someone is ripping you off BIG time. Paracord only costs a few bucks and you can sleeve your cables yourself.
> 
> On a different note, I just noticed something. It seems fitting that the highest pitch female voices in music seem to like the K701s so much


haha no buddy - I mean custom eartip sleeves.
In other words making the universal earphone a custom one, via a tip.

And for the record - sleeves on a cable do absolutely nothing.
For a speaker wire or an optical cable - sure maybe for INTERFERENCE, but nothing is changed sonically.

these were the 1964 ones:


----------



## Tman5293

It looks like Sennheiser has some new headphones coming out as well:

http://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd8-dj

These look far better than that Razer junk.


----------



## Loyrl

I like the look of those Sennheisers, I have 380 pro's and I like them. I also got some RE400s for xmas along with a mini jambox!


----------



## psi_guy

my modi and cables showed up today, but no vali. argh! it's like getting a new toy without the batteries.


----------



## Robilar

Finally got around to picking up a new set of headphones.

Here's hoping they rock









http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050608_zps0c2507b2.jpg.html

http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050609_zps5169de71.jpg.html


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> my modi and cables showed up today, but no vali. argh! it's like getting a new toy without the batteries.


That sucks! At least you got part of your stuff. Those cables look real nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha no buddy - I mean custom eartip sleeves.
> In other words making the universal earphone a custom one, via a tip.
> 
> And for the record - sleeves on a cable do absolutely nothing.
> For a speaker wire or an optical cable - sure maybe for INTERFERENCE, but nothing is changed sonically.
> 
> these were the 1964 ones:


Ok that makes sense. I was very confused.

And cable sleeving on IEM cables in particular can help reduce microphonics a bit. But that was about the only explanation I could come up with. Glad to see you are still on planet earth and have not left us to go to the realm of coconut audio cables


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> my modi and cables showed up today, but no vali. argh! it's like getting a new toy without the batteries.


It's more like you got the batteries and no toy.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally got around to picking up a new set of headphones.
> 
> Here's hoping they rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050608_zps0c2507b2.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1201.photobucket.com/user/RobilarOCN/media/P1050609_zps5169de71.jpg.html


Will be interesting to hear your thoughts on them


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Will be interesting to hear your thoughts on them


I do have a question. I plugged the single mini din into the jack on the titanium hd and only got mono sound out of the left ear.

I used a 2-1 splitter (with red and white rca jacks) and connected it and now everything is great. How do these differ from my old cheapo Sennheisers?

Btw, incredibly comfortable. They do not actually touch my ears at all. Very strange feeling but eventually you forget you are wearing them.

They don't have a volume control unfortunately.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That sucks! At least you got part of your stuff. Those cables look real nice.


true. the cables are from schiit. they seemed decent enough and i didn't have any spares i could use. what cracks me up is that they call their cables "pyst" cables, which stands for put your schiit together. i also like how they recommend monoprice directly from their website if you want cheaper cables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It's more like you got the batteries and no toy.


either way, no amp, no music listening. my hd 650's are begging for amplification.

strange thing too, i was emailed a fedex tracking number for the vali, but it hasn't actually been shipped according the fedex website. when i ordered everything, everything was supposedly in stock and ready to ship. but the vali hasn't been shipped out yet. fedex's website even says the vali was estimated to be delivered today.

don't get me wrong, i am not complaining. the good people at schiit were nice enough to save me almost $10 in shipping by combining the shipping for my cables with my modi. i sent them an email asking about the status of my order, but haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> true. the cables are from schiit. they seemed decent enough and i didn't have any spares i could use. what cracks me up is that they call their cables "pyst" cables, which stands for put your schiit together. i also like how they recommend monoprice directly from their website if you want cheaper cables.
> either way, no amp, no music listening. my hd 650's are begging for amplification.
> 
> strange thing too, i was emailed a fedex tracking number for the vali, but it hasn't actually been shipped according the fedex website. when i ordered everything, everything was supposedly in stock and ready to ship. but the vali hasn't been shipped out yet. fedex's website even says the vali was estimated to be delivered today.
> 
> don't get me wrong, i am not complaining. the good people at schiit were nice enough to save me almost $10 in shipping by combining the shipping for my cables with my modi. i sent them an email asking about the status of my order, but haven't heard back from them yet.


Quite the opposite. Be very careful with schiit. Normally when schiit releases a new amp, it is not as cheap as the vali, so the demand is not terribly high. But when they released the modi and magni, there was a huge demand for them, and the schiit company could not keep up with the orders. So quite a few head-fi members never got their amp or dac until the buyer filed a complaint.

Actually the people who complained about some of the schiit customer service had their comments removed from head-fi since schiit supports the head-fi website.

9 times out of 10, schiit is a fairly good company to deal with, but the 10th time is a real pain.


----------



## EpicPie

Re-visited my DT990's after selling off my Beyer Gel Pads, I must say I like them more than I did with the gel pads.

The gel pads made everything way to forward sounding and at times the mid-range would sound under-whelming.

Great amount of soundstage on the DT990, though I'm liking the AKG K550 more.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Will be interesting to hear your thoughts on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question. I plugged the single mini din into the jack on the titanium hd and only got mono sound out of the left ear.
> 
> I used a 2-1 splitter (with red and white rca jacks) and connected it and now everything is great. How do these differ from my old cheapo Sennheisers?
> 
> Btw, incredibly comfortable. They do not actually touch my ears at all. Very strange feeling but eventually you forget you are wearing them.
> 
> They don't have a volume control unfortunately.
Click to expand...

mini-DIN? Uh, do you mean the 1/8" jack?

Mini-DIN:










1/8" (3.5mm) jack:










And are you sure all the connectors are secure, and you are using the correct input?


----------



## bg92

I finally made my mind up and bought the Sony xba-h1. Here is a picture of them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> I finally made my mind up and bought the Sony xba-h1. Here is a picture of them.


how are you finding them dude?


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> how are you finding them dude?


Pretty good actually. I don't think that I could have got anything better for my needs at this price (£77.02). But I've only tested them for like 5 minutes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bg92*
> 
> Pretty good actually. I don't think that I could have got anything better for my needs at this price (£77.02). But I've only tested them for like 5 minutes.


They're interesting, because they're hybrids.
Hybrids tend to have problems with the crossover. Try testing it in "challenging" tracks - like mixes of piano and bass.
Try to notice if it sounds "weird/odd" - if it does, then that would be the crossover.


----------



## bg92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They're interesting, because they're hybrids.
> Hybrids tend to have problems with the crossover. Try testing it in "challenging" tracks - like mixes of piano and bass.
> Try to notice if it sounds "weird/odd" - if it does, then that would be the crossover.


I've tested it and you're right, it seems like the piano in that track doesn't sound exactly as it should, but it's not very obvious and it still sounds decent.


----------



## psi_guy

i just received a reply from schiit audio's customer service. they apologized for the delay and shipped my vali out today. overall, i am very happy with schiit. i honestly didn't expect to get a reply back from them until next week. also, i've been looking my modi over and am absolutely blown away at the build quality for what i payed. depending on how everything sounds, schiit might have a customer for life.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the people at Schiit have always replied same day or next day to all of my emails.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally love their banner on their site haha:
http://schiit.com/


----------



## Simca

Had to buy a 3/8" male to 5/8" female adapter for my mic stand. zz.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i just received a reply from schiit audio's customer service. they apologized for the delay and shipped my vali out today. overall, i am very happy with schiit. i honestly didn't expect to get a reply back from them until next week. also, i've been looking my modi over and am absolutely blown away at the build quality for what i payed. depending on how everything sounds, schiit might have a customer for life.


That schiit bananas. I'm thinking of doing the same set up you have for my secondary system. HD650 + Modi/Vali stack. Seems like a great little set up. Although, I'd prefer a removable tube. At that price point though, I can't really complain.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> That schiit bananas. I'm thinking of doing the same set up you have for my secondary system. HD650 + Modi/Vali stack. Seems like a great little set up. Although, I'd prefer a removable tube. At that price point though, I can't really complain.


You're going to love that stack. The HD 650 + Modi/Vali sounds fantastic. I would most certainly say that the stack is not a far cry from my Lyr/Bifrost stack. I have yet to hear better for the price.


----------



## psi_guy

what i think would be excellent is if schiit offered a step-up program. for instance, if i want to upgrade my modi and/or vali within 1 year of original purchase, i could send it back and get a credit towards the purchase of a more expensive piece of equipment. schiit could offer a refurb section on their site to sell second-hand gear at a small discount while keeping customers coming back for repeat business. i don't honestly ever expect them to do this, but it would be really awesome if they did.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You're going to love that stack. The HD 650 + Modi/Vali sounds fantastic. I would most certainly say that the stack is not a far cry from my Lyr/Bifrost stack. I have yet to hear better for the price.


I love my Essence STX and AKG Q701, but I'd like something with a little more thump to it for the heavier bass music I listen to. From everything I've heard the HD650 is basically what I want. How is the soundstage on it though? The secondary set up will still get some gaming action on it, and I wouldn't mind it to be a decent gaming headphone.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I love my Essence STX and AKG Q701, but I'd like something with a little more thump to it for the heavier bass music I listen to. From everything I've heard the HD650 is basically what I want. How is the soundstage on it though? The secondary set up will still get some gaming action on it, and I wouldn't mind it to be a decent gaming headphone.


You must not be familiar with Sennheiser's acclaimed soundstage then. It's massive. Sennheiser's top end headphones, including the HD 650, are renowned for their soundstage. The HD 800 has the widest soundstage of any headphone I've ever heard. I play Battlefield 4 with my HD 650 everyday. The HD 650 is fantastic for first person shooters. Directional sound is excellent and I can hear things happening from farther away than I could with any other headphones I've used before. I think you'll find that the AKGs are no longer necessary once you get the HD 650. In fact I recommend that you sell the the STX and use the Schiit stack as your primary source. I use my Lyr/Bifrost for everything, including gaming. I think you'll find that the Modi/Vali stack sounds significantly better than the STX.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Hi guys, nice club you've got here.









All this talk about expensive equipment reminds me of myself a couple years ago when I got into tube guitar amps. I was so excited about them. It's kind of funny coming from a 19 year old, but I feel nostalgic right now, haha.

Anyway, so I've come here for some budget headphone recommendations. What I want:

- Closed back.
- Tight but comfortable on the ears.
- Comfortable on the head. I will be wearing them for a lot of hours so comfort is important.
- No easily breakable parts that can render the headphone useless. Namely the extendable parts above the speakers.
- Acceptable sound quality. A little emphasis on the low end would be preferred but not very muddy bass.
- Around $50 price tag if possible.

I don't consider myself an audiophile so I can cope with average sound quality (as long as it's average and not bad). I will be using them for gaming and music (in that order). What are the go-to budget gaming headphones nowadays?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You must not be familiar with Sennheiser's acclaimed soundstage then. It's massive. Sennheiser's top end headphones, including the HD 650, are renowned for their soundstage. The HD 800 has the widest soundstage of any headphone I've ever heard. I play Battlefield 4 with my HD 650 everyday. The HD 650 is fantastic for first person shooters. Directional sound is excellent and I can hear things happening from farther away than I could with any other headphones I've used before. I think you'll find that the AKGs are no longer necessary once you get the HD 650. In fact I recommend that you sell the the STX and use the Schiit stack as your primary source. I use my Lyr/Bifrost for everything, including gaming. I think you'll find that the Modi/Vali stack sounds significantly better than the STX.


I'm not very familiar with Sennheiser besides they're low end stuff like the 400 series. I knew the HD800 had a huge soundstage, but didn't know about the HD650. It, along with the Vali/Modi will probably be my next audio purchase. That or an AVR for my TV in the office/mancave.

EDIT: I won't be getting rid of the STX for the main gaming system. I prefer DH over anything else and am not willing to lose it. I also really like the AKG Q701s because of their lack of bass. It's great to discern foot steps and such when playing FPS. That's why I want to own both.


----------



## legoman786

All this talk of Sennheiser is making me miss my HD535s.









I do like my HD 202 II's though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I love my Essence STX and AKG Q701, but I'd like something with a little more thump to it for the heavier bass music I listen to. From everything I've heard the HD650 is basically what I want. How is the soundstage on it though? The secondary set up will still get some gaming action on it, and I wouldn't mind it to be a decent gaming headphone.


It's very good, but it is not the best. It's great for gaming, and great for music, but I can also tell that there's a lot to be desired. You're coming from one of the most well known headphones for soundstage, so someone with experience in both would be better off answering you on that.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I'm not very familiar with Sennheiser besides they're low end stuff like the 400 series. I knew the HD800 had a huge soundstage, but didn't know about the HD650. It, along with the Vali/Modi will probably be my next audio purchase. That or an AVR for my TV in the office/mancave.
> 
> EDIT: I won't be getting rid of the STX for the main gaming system. I prefer DH over anything else and am not willing to lose it. I also really like the AKG Q701s because of their lack of bass. It's great to discern foot steps and such when playing FPS. That's why I want to own both.


I have absolutely no trouble discerning footsteps. Extra software is not necessary. I can hear footsteps several meters away and through walls with ease. In BF4 I can even hear the breathing sounds that the soldiers make when performing certain actions like sprinting or the noises made when someone crouches or lays down.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Hi guys, nice club you've got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk about expensive equipment reminds me of myself a couple years ago when I got into tube guitar amps. I was so excited about them. It's kind of funny coming from a 19 year old, but I feel nostalgic right now, haha.
> 
> Anyway, so I've come here for some budget headphone recommendations. What I want:
> 
> - Closed back.
> - Tight but comfortable on the ears.
> - Comfortable on the head. I will be wearing them for a lot of hours so comfort is important.
> - No easily breakable parts that can render the headphone useless. Namely the extendable parts above the speakers.
> - Acceptable sound quality. A little emphasis on the low end would be preferred but not very muddy bass.
> - Around $50 price tag if possible.
> 
> I don't consider myself an audiophile so I can cope with average sound quality (as long as it's average and not bad). I will be using them for gaming and music (in that order). What are the go-to budget gaming headphones nowadays?


Superlux HD681


----------



## caenlen

just letting everyone know Sennheiser HD 600 on sale at newegg, $259.00 free ship and no tax well at least for me here in Indiana. just ordered me some. time to retire my Monoprice 8323 $22 cans.









edit: sold out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106305


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> just letting everyone know Sennheiser HD 600 on sale at newegg, $259.00 free ship and no tax well at least for me here in Indiana. just ordered me some. time to retire my Monoprice 8323 $22 cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: sold out http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826106305


Where in indiana? If you don't mind me asking.

Also, gonna get a DAC/AMP or gonna just stick with the soundcard?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where in indiana? If you don't mind me asking.
> 
> Also, gonna get a DAC/AMP or gonna just stick with the soundcard?


my sound card is decent honestly, supports 600 ohm cans, but i am on a budget so i will be holding off on the DAC/AMP for awhile. probably july or so. also, about 30 mins northwest of Indianapolis, Frankfurt area.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You're going to love that stack. The HD 650 + Modi/Vali sounds fantastic. I would most certainly say that the stack is not a far cry from my Lyr/Bifrost stack. I have yet to hear better for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my Essence STX and AKG Q701, but I'd like something with a little more thump to it for the heavier bass music I listen to. From everything I've heard the HD650 is basically what I want. How is the soundstage on it though? The secondary set up will still get some gaming action on it, and I wouldn't mind it to be a decent gaming headphone.
Click to expand...

HD650's sound staging is amazing. Really amazing, much better than my HD555s, or PX101s or M50s. Out of all the headphones I have used


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Superlux HD681


Although they're semi-open backed they seem to be pretty good. I knew there had to be some special budget headphone that many people love. From what I read, bass is pretty deep and responsive and if the highs are annoying it's possible to add filters on the drivers and get them fixed (I can do that). Also the ear pads can be replaced by AKG velour ones down the road, that's a plus.

I already ordered them!







For 22 euros I don't think I can find anything better. +rep!


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have absolutely no trouble discerning footsteps. Extra software is not necessary. I can hear footsteps several meters away and through walls with ease. In BF4 I can even hear the breathing sounds that the soldiers make when performing certain actions like sprinting or the noises made when someone crouches or lays down.


In Counter Strike, I found that the virtual Dolby 5.1 mode made it a lot easier to pinpoint where footsteps were coming from. I could always hear the footsteps, but it seems like it's easier to pinpoint where they are coming from with the virtual 5.1 feature on.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I have absolutely no trouble discerning footsteps. Extra software is not necessary. I can hear footsteps several meters away and through walls with ease. In BF4 I can even hear the breathing sounds that the soldiers make when performing certain actions like sprinting or the noises made when someone crouches or lays down.


/facepalm

How long does it take for ppl to understand that some games don't have build-in binaural simulation like BF3 and 4?
Have you ever played BF2roject Reality? You should. Then you will understand why Dolby Headphones and CMSS-3D are recommended for gaming (= not recommended for all games).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bf2. Speaks for itself. You don't need it no more. Games suck and are developed by lazy people it seems. Games aren't what they used to be imho


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bf2. Speaks for itself. You don't need it no more. Games suck and are developed by lazy people it seems. Games aren't what they used to be imho


Yeah, that is why I only stick to multiplayer in FPS games.

Even in bioshock infinite I was a little disappointed by how much the game looked like a disney world. I miss the dark and creepy rapture









I am even playing the beta of skyrim online and while I can't say anything in particular, I think I can say that I am not impressed yet.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bf2. Speaks for itself. You don't need it no more. Games suck and are developed by lazy people it seems. Games aren't what they used to be imho


I dunno, games have always been 90% garbage.

You still get games like CS:GO and BF4 that are decently designed, these days.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I dunno, games have always been 90% garbage.
> 
> You still get games like CS:GO and BF4 that are decently designed, these days.


Bf4 decenttly designed? Where have you been the past two months?


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Bf4 decenttly designed? Where have you been the past two months?


I played it once. It seemed alright. There are probably better examples.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played it once. It seemed alright. There are probably better examples.


He is talking about the BF4 glitches. Like the constant crashing, and online problems.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> He is talking about the BF4 glitches. Like the constant crashing, and online problems.


Don't forget the game breaking bugs like one shot kill! I believe they have fixed a big chunk of these issues, but no aaa title should release with bugs like that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I dunno, games have always been 90% garbage.
> 
> You still get games like CS:GO and BF4 that are decently designed, these days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Bf4 decenttly designed? Where have you been the past two months?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I played it once. It seemed alright. There are probably better examples.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> He is talking about the BF4 glitches. Like the constant crashing, and online problems.


BF4 is possibly one of the worst FPS' releases in history.
Just saying (that's coming from a 7yr BF veteran) BF4 might be my last ever BF purchase. Had enough of EA and their companions DICE


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> He is talking about the BF4 glitches. Like the constant crashing, and online problems.


I didn't know about that. I thought it was as buggy as games normally are and people were just *whining.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I didn't know about that. I thought it was as buggy as games normally are and people were just *whining.


Yeah, this time all the complaints were definitely warranted.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Art Vanelay*
> 
> I didn't know about that. I thought it was as buggy as games normally are and people were just *whining.


lol no, far from it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

That is why I stick to Project Reality









Hard to beat 50vs50 fights with server wide mumble voice-chat (with positional audio).

Although the glitchfest of BF2 was hilarious back in the day


----------



## Simca

I was getting lag spikes last time I played BF4. And that was in single player. What the heck was that about?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was getting lag spikes last time I played BF4. And that was in single player. What the heck was that about?


is bf4 on your ssd? it could be quick-saves?


----------



## Simca

BF4 is on my 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3.

I think I'm back in the market for another La Figaro 339. This time I'm making sure 1) Seller lives and ships in US 2). Seller has Head-fi Trader Rep 3) Seller puts insurance on package.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> BF4 is on my 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3.
> 
> I think I'm back in the market for another La Figaro 339. This time I'm making sure 1) Seller lives and ships in US 2). Seller has Head-fi Trader Rep 3) Seller puts insurance on package.


Wow, how good are they? My friend has one, I think he may want to sell it.

Please respond quickly

edit-nvm, was home-made one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I was getting lag spikes last time I played BF4. And that was in single player. What the heck was that about?


lol, that was gpu usage. Bottleneck of your CPU, most probably.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> lol, that was gpu usage. Bottleneck of your CPU, most probably.


If she was using her 3570k OCd to 4.5Ghz i doubt it.


----------



## Simca

Weird that a 3570k at 4.5ghz is bottlenecking but I suppose it's possible.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Weird that a 3570k at 4.5ghz is bottlenecking but I suppose it's possible.


It's not your CPU since it's OCd to 4.5Ghz. There have been multiple tests in single player mode that shows OCd ivy doing very well even in multiplayer which is more demanding. It's just the game that's buggy (I believe a patch already fixed this GPU usage issue).


----------



## EpicPie

Wee, just ordered a Scarlett 2i4 audio interface. ^_^


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I5 did bottleneck it during the beta, but not in the final version. So yeah, out of question.


----------



## psi_guy

i find it very hard to believe an oc'ed 3570k would bottleneck performance in bf4. i would believe it to be the game being glitchy and/or poorly coded, or a weak gpu. seems like a gtx 670 would be able to run the game moderately well.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i find it very hard to believe an oc'ed 3570k would bottleneck performance in bf4. i would believe it to be the game being glitchy and/or poorly coded, or a weak gpu. seems like a gtx 670 would be able to run the game moderately well.


And it's a 670 FTW (680 PCB)


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> And it's a 670 FTW (680 PCB)


I love my 670 FTWs. The cooler could be better though.

BTW, I noticed your rig named Sayonara. That word means flip flop in Greek.


----------



## Simca

Means good bye in Japanese, cuz it's dead and sold now, lol.


----------



## caenlen

can someone recommend me a DAC/AMP for my sennheiser hd 600? my budget is under $100 for both, so $50 each if possible... links welcome as i have no idea where to buy audiophile stuff.


----------



## Simca

To be honest, you should consider your total next time you decide to upgrade headphones. The HD600 has much more potential than you're providing it with a $100 budget for both DAC and AMP. TBH, you should have double that budget at least. Only way you're going to get anything decent is with DIY and even that won't cut it. Best you can probably do is a FiiO E10, and that's NOT recommended.

I recommend you getting a Modi at this point and saving up for magni or other amp. Other option is to get the magni now and use your onboard DAC.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> To be honest, you should consider your total next time you decide to upgrade headphones. The HD600 has much more potential than you're providing it with a $100 budget for both DAC and AMP. TBH, you should have double that budget at least. Only way you're going to get anything decent is with DIY and even that won't cut it. Best you can probably do is a FiiO E10, and that's NOT recommended.
> 
> I recommend you getting a Modi at this point and saving up for magni or other amp. Other option is to get the magni now and use your onboard DAC.


the HD 600 was on sale for $259 free ship no tax and sold out in 5 mins... I kinda had to jump on it... so w.e


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> To be honest, you should consider your total next time you decide to upgrade headphones. The HD600 has much more potential than you're providing it with a $100 budget for both DAC and AMP. TBH, you should have double that budget at least. Only way you're going to get anything decent is with DIY and even that won't cut it. Best you can probably do is a FiiO E10, and that's NOT recommended.
> 
> I recommend you getting a Modi at this point and saving up for magni or other amp. Other option is to get the magni now and use your onboard DAC.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the HD 600 was on sale for $259 free ship no tax and sold out in 5 mins... I kinda had to jump on it... so w.e


I kinda of a agree with simca. The best thing I can figure is that you can get the Aune T1 used for about 100 if you look hard enough. Or you can get the audio engine D1 used for about 100.

Both of those are dac/amp combo units. You could then save up and get a proper amp.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I kinda of a agree with simca. The best thing I can figure is that you can get the Aune T1 used for about 100 if you look hard enough. Or you can get the audio engine D1 used for about 100.
> 
> Both of those are dac/amp combo units. You could then save up and get a proper amp.


Yeah I've been yelling at my friend for a few weeks to get a decent amp for his ATH-M50's, and those don't benefit from an amp nearly as much as any decent Sennheiser can.

Spend a bit on the source equipment. You won't regret it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can someone recommend me a DAC/AMP for my sennheiser hd 600? my budget is under $100 for both, so $50 each if possible... links welcome as i have no idea where to buy audiophile stuff.


I'm agreeing with the others.

I know you might have a budget you want to stick to, and often that's fine--but unless you open your budget up a little more, you're just not getting your money's worth out of the headphones you bought.

Think of it like this. Say you spent $3000 on an SLI 780 gaming rig with an i7, but then you only had a 17" 1024 x 768 monitor, a crappy mouse, and a keyboard with half the keys missing.

Unless you get the proper peripherals (a.k.a. a proper amp and DAC) you're basically crippling your rig (headphones). Just like with the headphones you just bought, you'd actually be better with a lower spec rig (headphones) if you can get the proper peripherals to take advantage of it.

Sure it'll work, but unless you drive them properly, you'd almost be better off with some low resistance, cheaper headphones like Sennheiser HD518's.

Use the $100 on an amp, and save up for a dac. If you can only buy one, buy an amp--don't settle for a $100 dac/amp combo.


----------



## Simca

Having a crappy source and amp is akin to having 780SLI with a Pentium 4 Processor.


----------



## phillyd

I'd say it's more akin to having 3x4k monitors, a HHKB, a really awesome mouse, great desk, chair, mousepad, etc. and your computer is a 1st gen i3 with intel onboard graphics and a half gig of ram...running vista.


----------



## EpicPie

bagel


----------



## phillyd

Got the leatherette pads for my DT770 Pro's. The combination of over 1000 hours burn in, sticky tack insulation, and these new pads has definitely gotten them a 5/5 for the money in my book. I'm finally seeing that I need a new DAC/AMP. Still looking for an ODAC and O2 for a great deal. hmmm...


And the mobile set up while I'm home for the weekend.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> bagel


I like bagels.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can someone recommend me a DAC/AMP for my sennheiser hd 600? my budget is under $100 for both, so $50 each if possible... links welcome as i have no idea where to buy audiophile stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> To be honest, you should consider your total next time you decide to upgrade headphones. The HD600 has much more potential than you're providing it with a $100 budget for both DAC and AMP. TBH, you should have double that budget at least. Only way you're going to get anything decent is with DIY and even that won't cut it. Best you can probably do is a FiiO E10, and that's NOT recommended.
> 
> I recommend you getting a Modi at this point and saving up for magni or other amp. Other option is to get the magni now and use your onboard DAC.


I agree. A Magni would be a good, cheap option that will hold you over for now. It actually won't sound bad so long as your sound isn't onboard.

No idea if any of you listen to metal, but Lamb of God's remastered 'As the Palaces Burn' album is soooo much better. It's still far from perfection, but the difference is so ridiculously different and better it's scary. It's my favorite metal album, so it got a very warm welcome when I heard it was being remastered.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree. A Magni would be a good, cheap option that will hold you over for now. It actually won't sound bad so long as your sound isn't onboard.


Yep, his soundcard>Magni>HD600 wouldn't be bad.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree. A Magni would be a good, cheap option that will hold you over for now. It actually won't sound bad so long as your sound isn't onboard.
> 
> No idea if any of you listen to metal, but Lamb of God's remastered 'As the Palaces Burn' album is soooo much better. It's still far from perfection, but the difference is so ridiculously different and better it's scary. It's my favorite metal album, so it got a very warm welcome when I heard it was being remastered.


my sound card says it supports up to 600 ohm cans, and has built in headphone amp... the sound card itself was retail $180, recon3d Prof Fatality --- so that in a way will act as the DAC? im just saying im not plugging this into realtek... my 600 will be decent still... sure it wont be as nice without the other stuff... but have u guys ever tried my sound card before? can you compare and contrast with a nice DAC/AMP for $100... i mean if you can't you really shouldn't have any preconceived notions this is a decent sound card and has surprised me a lot how much better it is then my realtek...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my sound card says it supports up to 600 ohm cans, and has built in headphone amp... the sound card itself was retail $180, recon3d Prof Fatality --- so that in a way will act as the DAC? im just saying im not plugging this into realtek... my 600 will be decent still... sure it wont be as nice without the other stuff... but have u guys ever tried my sound card before? can you compare and contrast with a nice DAC/AMP for $100... i mean if you can't you really shouldn't have any preconceived notions this is a decent sound card and has surprised me a lot how much better it is then my realtek...


I was really surprised how much better Gigabyte's Soundblaster onboard was than standard realtek...and how much better my Xonar DG was than that...and how much better my ASUS ThunderFX DAC was than that...and how much better my Fiio E17 was than that...and now I'm getting an O2+ODAC. That's a big jump from where I started.

The general consensus here is that soundcards can be decent but for pure audio quality are terribly overpriced. I guarantee that a $75 Fiio combo would sound better.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my sound card says it supports up to 600 ohm cans, and has built in headphone amp... the sound card itself was retail $180, recon3d Prof Fatality --- so that in a way will act as the DAC? im just saying im not plugging this into realtek... my 600 will be decent still... sure it wont be as nice without the other stuff... but have u guys ever tried my sound card before? can you compare and contrast with a nice DAC/AMP for $100... i mean if you can't you really shouldn't have any preconceived notions this is a decent sound card and has surprised me a lot how much better it is then my realtek...


The Recon3d cards use the integrated DAC of the core3d chip, which is pretty low quality from what I hear. That is one of the main reasons why those cards were such a flop...
Btw, the retail price was 180$ only because you bought the ripoff=fatal1ty version of the card. The identical normal version should have been around 1/2 of that price.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The Recon3d cards use the integrated DAC of the core3d chip, which is pretty low quality from what I hear. That is one of the main reasons why those cards were such a flop...
> Btw, the retail price was 180$ only because you bought the ripoff=fatal1ty version of the card. The identical normal version should have been around 1/2 of that price.


i got it for $40 from a guy off OCN used.

guess ill just sell it, i can prob make a profit of it on ebay since it retails for 400 everywhere and newegg is sold out.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> guess ill just sell it, i can prob make a profit of it on ebay since it retails for 400 everywhere and newegg is sold out.


That is a great idea. Grab a Modi/Magni or something.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That is a great idea. Grab a Modi/Magni or something.


just canceled the HD 600 order, screw it all. thought it was gonna rock and at such a great sale price... oh well. was all excited and u experts destroyed it for me







happy new year caenlen indeed


----------



## Magical Eskimo

You didn't need to cancel it, you could have got a Schiit Magni for $100 which would have been fine and then saved for the modi DAC


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You didn't need to cancel it, you could have got a Schiit Magni for $100 which would have been fine and then saved for the modi DAC


this


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Superlux HD681


HD681 or HD681 EVO? (for gaming only like fps games and rts games is mostly what i play) EVO is only $8 more... lol

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERLUX-HD681-SEMI-OPEN-PROFESSIONAL-HEADPHONES-/331016096916?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item4d1218cc94

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superlux-HD-681-EVO-Black-Professional-Monitor-Headphones-/161178227632?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item2586f893b0


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD681 or HD681 EVO? (for gaming only like fps games and rts games is mostly what i play) EVO is only $8 more... lol
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPERLUX-HD681-SEMI-OPEN-PROFESSIONAL-HEADPHONES-/331016096916?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item4d1218cc94
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Superlux-HD-681-EVO-Black-Professional-Monitor-Headphones-/161178227632?pt=US_DJ_Monitoring_Headphones&hash=item2586f893b0


The evo is pretty well raved about on Head-Fi.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/670051/review-superlux-hd681-evo


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The evo is pretty well raved about on Head-Fi.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/670051/review-superlux-hd681-evo


*I just bought the EVO and Incipio F38*

http://www.head-fi.org/t/608120/the-30-budget-comparison-monoprice-8323-vs-panny-rp-htf600-vs-incipio-f38

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Incipio-F38-Hi-Fi-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphones-Expresso-NX-104-/151191563179?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2333b82bab


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *I just bought the EVO and Incipio F38*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/608120/the-30-budget-comparison-monoprice-8323-vs-panny-rp-htf600-vs-incipio-f38
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Incipio-F38-Hi-Fi-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphones-Expresso-NX-104-/151191563179?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2333b82bab


Cheers, both are great budget cans!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *I just bought the EVO and Incipio F38*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/608120/the-30-budget-comparison-monoprice-8323-vs-panny-rp-htf600-vs-incipio-f38
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Incipio-F38-Hi-Fi-3-5mm-Stereo-Headphones-Expresso-NX-104-/151191563179?pt=Bluetooth_Wireless_Products&hash=item2333b82bab


Here is an article on how to mod the EVO.
I forgot where the original source was so I just threw a copy to my Dropbox









The velour pads alone make them worth the money


----------



## Daredevil 720

HD681, HD681B or HD681 EVO?

Also the components for the RLC filters, do they have to be audio-grade ones or do generic ones work fine?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Cheers, both are great budget cans!


can anyone give me a heads up, on which will I enjoy more for music and more for gaming? music is like rap/hip hop and gaming will be FPS games, so i want to hear footsteps sneaking up behind me if possible... or do i need to get a virtual surround headset for that?

incipio f38 and 681 evo are the two cans I ordered.


----------



## Daredevil 720

I've read that the HD681 have incredible detail in the mid range (where most game sounds belong). So I would guess the HD681 will be better for gaming.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I've read that the HD681 have incredible detail in the mid range (where most game sounds belong). So I would guess the HD681 will be better for gaming.


my only issue is i don't want to mod it, will the 681 evo still sound great for gaming if i don't mod it? im not a real big techie guy... :/ afraid to take stuff apart like that


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my only issue is i don't want to mod it, will the 681 evo still sound great for gaming if i don't mod it? im not a real big techie guy... :/ afraid to take stuff apart like that


You could only do the filter mod and do it on an extension cable. No need to take them apart. That's what I'll do with my HD681.


----------



## Alex132

Purely out of interest, how is this thing in terms of a headphone amp?

http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/HA4700.aspx


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> can anyone give me a heads up, on which will I enjoy more for music and more for gaming? music is like rap/hip hop and gaming will be FPS games, so i want to hear footsteps sneaking up behind me if possible... or do i need to get a virtual surround headset for that?
> 
> incipio f38 and 681 evo are the two cans I ordered.


The 681-Evo should be great for all-around use.

The Incipio F38 seems better suited as a dedicated portable for music.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Purely out of interest, how is this thing in terms of a headphone amp?
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/HA4700.aspx


It should be more than powerful for amping most headphones.


----------



## Alex132

I coulda/shoulda got that instead of my magni i think.... same price ._.


----------



## davcc22

alittle somthing for your ear hole


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I coulda/shoulda got that instead of my magni i think.... same price ._.


It's a little unnecessary for home use though.

We had a model similar to that at college. It's best suited for studio work.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle somthing for your ear hole


Good song. Have you heard the original?

That's a line from a disturbed song, isn't it?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I coulda/shoulda got that instead of my magni i think.... same price ._.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little unnecessary for home use though.
> 
> We had a model similar to that at college. It's best suited for studio work.
Click to expand...

Yeah but I mean, it's $200 only. And my Magni was $200. So what are the cons of this?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah but I mean, it's $200 only. And my Magni was $200. So what are the cons of this?


TBH, not really any cons. It's great at powering headphones. Has a really flat response.

But I love the look of the Magni over the Behringer. Plus, you' might need to house it in something like this:


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah but I mean, it's $200 only. And my Magni was $200. So what are the cons of this?
> 
> 
> 
> TBH, not really any cons. It's great at powering headphones. Has a really flat response.
> 
> But I love the look of the Magni over the Behringer. Plus, you' might need to house it in something like this:
Click to expand...

That looks WAAAAY looker though >_>

Well at least a properly done rack does!

I mean, it's past the point where I can choose. Because I already have the Magni, but it would have been nice to get something different.

Also does anyone know of any cheap-ish fairly analog basic-start modular synths in CA, or ships to CA? A kinda DIY thing, idk.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That looks WAAAAY looker though >_>
> 
> Well at least a properly done rack does!


Haha yeah I love the way it looks. I'm actually slowly working towards my on rack with consent from the missus. But you need the real dolla for this unfortunately.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my only issue is i don't want to mod it, will the 681 evo still sound great for gaming if i don't mod it? im not a real big techie guy... :/ afraid to take stuff apart like that


The only mod I have done to my EVO is replacing the felt-disc with a cotton one and replacing the headband with a leather cushion (like the ones in Beyerdynamic DTxx0 headphones).
Still good for gaming, although some EQ fiddling wouldn't hurt to tone down the overpowering bass.


----------



## EpicPie

Using rackmount gear isn't required to be attached to a rack mount.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Using rackmount gear isn't required to be attached to a rack mount.


But it does look cooler


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also does anyone know of any cheap-ish fairly analog basic-start modular synths in CA, or ships to CA? A kinda DIY thing, idk.


Best place to ask about modular synths is over at MuffWiggler, no matter how silly that name might be. Best part is that Mike moved his forum over to a dedicated server just recently, so the problems with it being a slow forum should be gone by now ^_^;;; My personal recommendations would be either Blacet or dotcom, but I'm biased



When I get my new desk in, I'll be putting a few Blacet 6U cabinets into it in fairly short order... Either that or finally upgrading to the Box11 cabinets I've wanted for a while... >.>;;;

Other possible answers for good full or semi- modular synths would be Future Retro XS, Doepfer Dark Energy, and even the Korg MS-20 Mini... Although i'm much more for the flexibility a full fledged modular has. Just be forewarned that modulars have a habit of destroying your wallet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> TBH, not really any cons. It's great at powering headphones. Has a really flat response.
> 
> But I love the look of the Magni over the Behringer. Plus, you' might need to house it in something like this:


That is one gorgeous rack!


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That is one gorgeous rack!


Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also does anyone know of any cheap-ish fairly analog basic-start modular synths in CA, or ships to CA? A kinda DIY thing, idk.
> 
> 
> 
> Best place to ask about modular synths is over at MuffWiggler, no matter how silly that name might be. Best part is that Mike moved his forum over to a dedicated server just recently, so the problems with it being a slow forum should be gone by now ^_^;;; My personal recommendations would be either Blacet or dotcom, but I'm biased
> 
> 
> 
> When I get my new desk in, I'll be putting a few Blacet 6U cabinets into it in fairly short order... Either that or finally upgrading to the Box11 cabinets I've wanted for a while... >.>;;;
> 
> Other possible answers for good full or semi- modular synths would be Future Retro XS, Doepfer Dark Energy, and even the Korg MS-20 Mini... Although i'm much more for the flexibility a full fledged modular has. Just be forewarned that modulars have a habit of destroying your wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> TBH, not really any cons. It's great at powering headphones. Has a really flat response.
> 
> But I love the look of the Magni over the Behringer. Plus, you' might need to house it in something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is one gorgeous rack!
Click to expand...

Hmm, I more want a modular synth. Basically banana/1/4" jacks and knobs/dials etc. No keyboard. Oh obv. midi in as well.

Dual osc, LFO would be nice but not essential and LP4 cut-off. Well, basically something that's like SynthSquad's Cypher or Strobe.
Oh yeah, Dark Energy is good. Although IIRC you can only get the 2nd one, and isn't that ONLY one osc set to square or triangle? Basically I want this for plucks / arps / maybe drones. Bass is a waste for an analogue synth as of right now.

Something like, a cheap near-DIY synth that could be easy to transport. And is cheap, and looks nice.

I wish I could get my hands on a rack like this







:








http://www.modcan.com/


----------



## Aaranu

Ive ordered LCD-3s should be here tomorrow. I shall hopefully post some pictures and give my first impressions tomorrow.. Now i should probably try and sell my LCD-2s


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmm, I more want a modular synth. Basically banana/1/4" jacks and knobs/dials etc. No keyboard. Oh obv. midi in as well.
> 
> Dual osc, LFO would be nice but not essential and LP4 cut-off. Well, basically something that's like SynthSquad's Cypher or Strobe.
> Oh yeah, Dark Energy is good. Although IIRC you can only get the 2nd one, and isn't that ONLY one osc set to square or triangle? Basically I want this for plucks / arps / maybe drones. Bass is a waste for an analogue synth as of right now.
> 
> Something like, a cheap near-DIY synth that could be easy to transport. And is cheap, and looks nice.
> 
> I wish I could get my hands on a rack like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.modcan.com/


Ah, Joel Zimmerman's (aka Deadmau5) Modcan B setup. The one that had a few people over on MuffWiggler slightly annoyed since their orders got pushed aside for his because it's something like $200k USD in cost...







In all fairness though, Bruce was quite courteous to those who already were in line before Joel put his order in...

I've no idea about the differences between the Dark Energy 1st and 2nd generations, as it didn't really seem to catch my own interest... But I'm a 5U kinda guy







I do know they changed the filter due to a lack of available chips though.

Cheap and looks good... SynthCube has been bringing a lot of goodies to the frack rack format... Music From Outer Space has their Sound Lab ultimate (a lot of people will work with Front Panel Express to get nicer panels) which is predominately banana jack, although it's semi-modular in design...

Easy to transport... I'd say look at some of the DIY offerings you can get in eurorack from Thonk as well as SynthCube... Clarke makes a LOT of ~really~ nice panels, and they're the two main sellers of his panels nowadays. heck, his panels are so nice I'm contemplating a small 6U eurorack setup with them >.>;;;

Additionally, there are some Serge DIY panel projects going on over at MuffWiggler right now if you're more into the whole Serge layouts and designs.

Ohh!!! And if you want arp sounds... There's an ARP 2600 replica thing going on too -> http://thehumancomparator.net/ (but I'm guessing when you say arp, you mean arpeggiation?)

This is all a tad bit off the topic of headphones though ^_^;;;;


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my sound card says it supports up to 600 ohm cans, and has built in headphone amp... the sound card itself was retail $180, recon3d Prof Fatality --- so that in a way will act as the DAC? im just saying im not plugging this into realtek... my 600 will be decent still... sure it wont be as nice without the other stuff... but have u guys ever tried my sound card before? can you compare and contrast with a nice DAC/AMP for $100... i mean if you can't you really shouldn't have any preconceived notions this is a decent sound card and has surprised me a lot how much better it is then my realtek...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> You didn't need to cancel it, you could have got a Schiit Magni for $100 which would have been fine and then saved for the modi DAC


Yeah...what the others said...but there's no going back now, I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle somthing for your ear hole


This isn't usually my type of metal (those kinda vocals just aren't something I usually enjoy), but I'm actually enjoying that. This older age is catching up to me, eh.


----------



## Alex132

So uh, where about (what stores) would I be able to get these from?

And I think scratch the arp, Cthulhu does more than enough of a good job.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I much prefer this type of rack....but hey each to their own


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I much prefer this type of rack....but hey each to their own


I could get lost in that.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I much prefer this type of rack....but hey each to their own


I'd honestly take a Modcan Euro B full rack over that.


----------



## EpicPie

Silly breeders.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

hehehe


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I much prefer this type of rack....but hey each to their own


I prefer this type of rack.



This rack doesn't cost too much.


----------



## legoman786

Anybody know the song that was posted a while back? It was a Japanese (or some other Oriental) song where the artist was finding himself in random morally wrong (questionable) acts and the people straightened out after seeing him? The video was quite hilarious.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alittle somthing for your ear hole


Meh.. After having listened to a lot of metal this stuff just sounds too simple to me.

I don't like the way most bands write their songs today (in metal). It's all some generic power chords anyone with a few months of guitar experience can play only with some solo(s) slapped onto them. I realize such tracks can sometimes be awesome but there's a finite number of rhythms you can play with power chords and they've been overused to death.

Also I prefer tracks that do not repeat themselves so much.


----------



## Art Vanelay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I prefer this type of rack.
> 
> 
> 
> This rack doesn't cost too much.



No explanation needed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd honestly take a Modcan Euro B full rack over that.


Do you mean Modcan B (which is 5U in height, and divisions of 1U in width), or the eurorack modules Modcan makes (which are 3U tall, and use "HP" in width, with a typical 19" rackmount case having 84HP per row)? And yeah, even though I'm more of a Modcan A guy I'd take some Modcan over that lady









As for your earlier question as for actual stores to purchase, I think you mentioned you were in California? Hoping I read that right... Noisebug has a retail store in Pomona, CA, and they carry a LOT of modular stuff ^_^ Not many stores carry modular gear though, given how it's still a relatively niche market compared to traditional synthesizers.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Meh.. After having listened to a lot of metal this stuff just sounds too simple to me.
> 
> I don't like the way most bands write their songs today (in metal). It's all some generic power chords anyone with a few months of guitar experience can play only with some solo(s) slapped onto them. I realize such tracks can sometimes be awesome but there's a finite number of rhythms you can play with power chords and they've been overused to death.
> 
> Also I prefer tracks that do not repeat themselves so much.


That's a cover that Killswitch Engage did of a Dio song from way back when.


----------



## phillyd

Really starting to outgrow this Fiio. Not sure why, could be my DT770's new leatherette pads, but a small bass boost takes the bass from a bit quiet for my liking, but very clear and turns the volume up a bit and completely distorts it. And if I use the gain setting, all of the sound is distorted. Never noticed this so clearly before. Maybe these new speakers are spoiling my ears.

I'm curious. After I get an O2/ODAC, anyone have any logical upgrades for a guy like me? I can't help but come to the conclusion that an open headphone is going to blow these away in every way except for bass. Heard mixed reviews about various HifiMan products too. Idk...hmmm...


----------



## bumblebee1980

much better


----------



## IBooNI

Wow, now those are some nice looking headphones.


----------



## EpicPie

Very elegant.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'd honestly take a Modcan Euro B full rack over that.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Modcan B (which is 5U in height, and divisions of 1U in width), or the eurorack modules Modcan makes (which are 3U tall, and use "HP" in width, with a typical 19" rackmount case having 84HP per row)? And yeah, even though I'm more of a Modcan A guy I'd take some Modcan over that lady
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for your earlier question as for actual stores to purchase, I think you mentioned you were in California? Hoping I read that right... Noisebug has a retail store in Pomona, CA, and they carry a LOT of modular stuff ^_^ Not many stores carry modular gear though, given how it's still a relatively niche market compared to traditional synthesizers.
Click to expand...

Heh, I mean CA as in Canada


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Good song. Have you heard the original?
> 
> That's a line from a disturbed song, isn't it?


I would hope anyone who likes hard rock or metal has heard the original Holy Diver.

Dio was the man!
I'm gonna go listen to some Rainbow right now I think









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Meh.. After having listened to a lot of metal this stuff just sounds too simple to me.
> 
> I don't like the way most bands write their songs today (in metal). It's all some generic power chords anyone with a few months of guitar experience can play only with some solo(s) slapped onto them. I realize such tracks can sometimes be awesome but there's a finite number of rhythms you can play with power chords and they've been overused to death.
> 
> Also I prefer tracks that do not repeat themselves so much.


Like Duck said, it's a cover of a Dio song...
An old song.

And don't you be disrespecting Dio!









That being said, I kind of agree with you.
I find a lot of guys I know will say, "Hey, you're into metal right? Check these guys out!"
And it's just some generic hardcore metal or something.

I prefer more classic stuff, like Slayer, Megadeth, Maiden, etc.
I still like some modern stuff like old Shadows Fall, LoG, Opeth, etc., but I love the classics.


----------



## EpicPie

Would any of you care to listen to my new bootleg?










__
https://soundcloud.com/raidzero%2Fhey-now-mystica-raid-zero


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Would any of you care to listen to my new bootleg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/raidzero%2Fhey-now-mystica-raid-zero


When are you gonna start making your own music


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When are you gonna start making your own music


I'm working on an original track currently.

Making mashups and bootlegs is easier tho.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> When are you gonna start making your own music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on an original track currently.
> 
> Making mashups and bootlegs is easier tho.
Click to expand...

And gets you more attention on soundcloud >_>


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Good song. Have you heard the original?
> 
> That's a line from a disturbed song, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope anyone who likes hard rock or metal has heard the original Holy Diver.
Click to expand...

The amount of people who don't know this song is sad


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> We need pics! Lots.


They are coming. First we must listen.

This mark 4 has SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much bass. It is crazy.

Unfortunately there is a crap ton of distortion on the top end.

I might replace the electrolytic caps and see how this thing really sounds.

If you can ignore the top end distortion (considering I intend on fixing that problem), this thing is just crazy. The bass is so thick and juicy.

The funny thing is, is that this amp is just a basic EL34 design. It is not fancy in any way. But because dynakit put really nice tubes and fairly nice output transformers on this amp, it is just amazing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are coming. First we must listen.
> 
> This mark 4 has SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much bass. It is crazy.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a crap ton of distortion on the top end.
> 
> I might replace the electrolytic caps and see how this thing really sounds.
> 
> If you can ignore the top end distortion (considering I intend on fixing that problem), this thing is just crazy. The bass is so thick and juicy.
> 
> The funny thing is, is that this amp is just a basic EL34 design. It is not fancy in any way. But because dynakit put really nice tubes and fairly nice output transformers on this amp, it is just amazing.


It's soo...


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are coming. First we must listen.
> 
> This mark 4 has SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much bass. It is crazy.
> 
> Unfortunately there is a crap ton of distortion on the top end.
> 
> I might replace the electrolytic caps and see how this thing really sounds.
> 
> If you can ignore the top end distortion (considering I intend on fixing that problem), this thing is just crazy. The bass is so thick and juicy.
> 
> The funny thing is, is that this amp is just a basic EL34 design. It is not fancy in any way. But because dynakit put really nice tubes and fairly nice output transformers on this amp, it is just amazing.


I'm surprised you're getting that much bass out of EL34's. This is 6L6 territory.









I'm using E34L's (better low end than EL34's) on my Marshall LM6100 and I don't find them pretty bassy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> much better
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Much elegance. So class. Wow.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Much elegance. So class. Wow.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And gets you more attention on soundcloud >_>


I only have one thing on Soundcloud, hmm.


__
https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree%2Fcanadian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's soo...


Yee Jack Black.

I'm currently listening to the D at work right now. Language not quite SFW, but my boss would more laugh than anything, and it's not like I have clients or anything coming into my office.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ok guys, is the HE 400 worth it over an HD650? The reason I ask is because, where I come from they are literally priced the same.

I have the HD600 and people tell me that the HD650 has more bass and is darker sounding but still has a pretty good sound stage to go with the mids that Senns are known for.

What is the sound characteristic of the HE-400? I've read 1 review from Steve Guttenburg (It would have been cool if it was Carey Mahoney) who is a known audiophile at CNET and head-fi and he's saying that the HE 400s have strong bass. Are his reviews spot on? How does the HD 650 and HE 400 compare sonically? Is the bass of both headphones comparable? Soundstage? Mids and Highs?

I'd love to hear from someone who owns the HE 400 and HD 650!


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I would hope anyone who likes hard rock or metal has heard the original Holy Diver.
> 
> Dio was the man!
> I'm gonna go listen to some Rainbow right now I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Duck said, it's a cover of a Dio song...
> An old song.
> 
> And don't you be disrespecting Dio!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I kind of agree with you.
> I find a lot of guys I know will say, "Hey, you're into metal right? Check these guys out!"
> And it's just some generic hardcore metal or something.
> 
> I prefer more classic stuff, like Slayer, Megadeth, Maiden, etc.
> I still like some modern stuff like old Shadows Fall, LoG, Opeth, etc., but I love the classics.


am listing now thak you youtube


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> am listing now thak you youtube


and the organal is better


----------



## Tiihokatti

I was going to post that the Holy Diver was as old as time itself. But forgot. So I'll post more (SID-)metal.


----------



## davcc22

seen it was listing ot it just before good song yeah makings if a classic nope this tho


----------



## Tman5293

When did this become the post what you're listening to thread? We have one of those already.









But since that's the current topic check this out. I've been rocking this track all week:


----------



## Scorpion667

Thinking of picking up the vmoda m100's

if you guys see any deals let me know


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Thinking of picking up the vmoda m100's
> 
> if you guys see any deals let me know


They go up for sale on Massdrop pretty often. Keep an eye out there.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> And gets you more attention on soundcloud >_>
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one thing on Soundcloud, hmm.
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/bonzai_tree%2Fcanadian
Click to expand...

LOL that's brilliant xD


__
https://soundcloud.com/fluke132
Yeah I just upload some stuff that I do to soundcloud, most of the stuff I make I never get close to finishing... so it's never uploaded


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> I'm surprised you're getting that much bass out of EL34's. This is 6L6 territory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using E34L's (better low end than EL34's) on my Marshall LM6100 and I don't find them pretty bassy.


As I tell many people, I have a pentode stereo amp. I have used plenty of EL34s and 6L6s in the amp, and you are right. The 6L6 should/does have more bass.

That is why I am shocked to hear how thick this thing sounds. I was expecting a much faster and much more aggressive sound signature.

I have been playing around with this gem tune 300b amp, and while the 300b sounds nice and has a much more refined sound, it does not produce extremely warm bass.

This thing on the other hand literally shakes my home.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ok guys, is the HE 400 worth it over an HD650? The reason I ask is because, where I come from they are literally priced the same.
> 
> I have the HD600 and people tell me that the HD650 has more bass and is darker sounding but still has a pretty good sound stage to go with the mids that Senns are known for.
> 
> What is the sound characteristic of the HE-400? I've read 1 review from Steve Guttenburg (It would have been cool if it was Carey Mahoney) who is a known audiophile at CNET and head-fi and he's saying that the HE 400s have strong bass. Are his reviews spot on? How does the HD 650 and HE 400 compare sonically? Is the bass of both headphones comparable? Soundstage? Mids and Highs?
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone who owns the HE 400 and HD 650!


I gotta say that in either situation you would be wasting your time and money. Neither headphone is a clear upgrade from the basic HD600s. Sure, both headphones have a bit more bass, but it is not leaps and bounds better.

Now if you were to find used HE-500s for a good price, THEN you would have a fairly decent bass upgrade.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ok guys, is the HE 400 worth it over an HD650? The reason I ask is because, where I come from they are literally priced the same.
> 
> I have the HD600 and people tell me that the HD650 has more bass and is darker sounding but still has a pretty good sound stage to go with the mids that Senns are known for.
> 
> What is the sound characteristic of the HE-400? I've read 1 review from Steve Guttenburg (It would have been cool if it was Carey Mahoney) who is a known audiophile at CNET and head-fi and he's saying that the HE 400s have strong bass. Are his reviews spot on? How does the HD 650 and HE 400 compare sonically? Is the bass of both headphones comparable? Soundstage? Mids and Highs?
> 
> I'd love to hear from someone who owns the HE 400 and HD 650!


I have neither heard the HE-400s and HD600s, but i do currently own HD650s and HE500s. IMO try and save the extra dosh to get the HE-500s just like angel said


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Heh, I mean CA as in Canada


oh. only one I've really heard of was Moog Audio, but i can't remember if both locations have modulars on display or not (Toronton and Montreal, respectively). Long & McQuade is a dealer for Pittsburg Modular gear, but i don't know of many locations that would actually have their modular products in stock at the store.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Heh, I mean CA as in Canada
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh. only one I've really heard of was Moog Audio, but i can't remember if both locations have modulars on display or not (Toronton and Montreal, respectively). Long & McQuade is a dealer for Pittsburg Modular gear, but i don't know of many locations that would actually have their modular products in stock at the store.
Click to expand...

And online?


----------



## Aaranu

Been using my new LCD-3s for most of the day now. I also bought them with the vegan pads (my lcd-2s have the regular) and im glad i choose these pads. Sound wise im very impressed with them, they sound sooooo good. I just cant put them down. Ill add some more details and pictures sometime tomorrow.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Been using my new LCD-3s for most of the day now. I also bought them with the vegan pads (my lcd-2s have the regular) and im glad i choose these pads. Sound wise im very impressed with them, they sound sooooo good. I just cant put them down. Ill add some more details and pictures sometime tomorrow.


for what those cans cost, i should seriously hope you like them! what equipment are you using to drive them? i am looking forward to some pics.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone recommend good velour pads for he 400 (I don't want to mod )
Thanks


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone recommend good velour pads for he 400 (I don't want to mod )
> Thanks


http://www.moon-audio.com/hifiman-velour-replacement-earpads.html


----------



## pez

Wow, and to think, Beyer wants around $30-40 for theirs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> can someone recommend good velour pads for he 400 (I don't want to mod )
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moon-audio.com/hifiman-velour-replacement-earpads.html
Click to expand...

I was looking at them few days back ,just didn't know if this were the best option
thanks buddy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was looking at them few days back ,just didn't know if this were the best option
> thanks buddy


No problem and enjoy!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was looking at them few days back ,just didn't know if this were the best option
> thanks buddy


Holy double post Batman!


----------



## coolhandluke41

I don't know how this works but unexpectedly MD found enough buyers to push this through
Quote:


> Lot of people in this drop really quick. It doubled in 4 hours


..so this bad boy is inbound (will have to play nice with my soon to be modded T1 )


----------



## Simca

Hope you didn't buy the 336SE for the T1.


----------



## bumblebee1980

how much was it?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, and to think, Beyer wants around $30-40 for theirs.


To be fair, Beyer's velours are much higher quality pads as well.


----------



## Scorpion667

Looking for some ultrasone pro 900's either on sale or used!
holla back.


----------



## saer

Beyer Velours are much more comfortable than the ones you can get from Hifiman, just put some on my HE-500s


----------



## EpicPie

The pad on the right looks more full than the one on the left. lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Yeah at first I thought it was camera angle, but I think they are actually uneven.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN craftsmanship..




just twist the cup to fix.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Hope you didn't buy the 336SE for the T1.


It is cheap enough where he can still sell it for a profit or break even. Plus he gets something to play with.


----------



## saer

Just the angle


----------



## phillyd

I spent like 30 minutes today trying to figure out why the lower part of the left ear cup wasn't pressing down on my ear. Turns out the metal piece from the ear cup to the head band had been bent. Felt really weird. I then spent a while adjusting them to make them fit a bit better. Loving the leatherette pads. I am shocked at how little the headband padding has flattened. It is still very full like it was new.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Hope you didn't buy the 336SE for the T1.


yes I did







..I talk to few ppl on HF and they all concluded that tube amp will compliment T1 and 336SE was good choice so I don't know where the "hope" comes from since you don't even have tube amp and you are anti-tube advocate







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> how much was it?


$219.99 (it could end up in classified section in few weeks







)


----------



## Simca

You don't really read my posts, do you?

Of course you don't, cuz then you'd realize that I'm not an anti-tube advocate.

In fact, I've been in the market for a tube amp for a while...even just posted I was a page or so ago.

You seem to be under the impression that all tube amps are created equally..and while the 336SE is a fine tube amp for an intro level tube amp, it shouldn't be used with a T1. If you're not under that impression then what exactly makes you think a $220-300 tube amp would be sufficient for a $850-1000+ dollar headphone?

Yes, the T1 sounds great with a tube amp, that much you got right, but a 336SE won't do it the justice is deserves.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..I talk to few ppl on HF and they all concluded that tube amp will compliment T1 and 336SE was good choice so I don't know where the "hope" comes from since you don't even have tube amp and you are anti-tube advocate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $219.99 (it could end up in classified section in few weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


thats a steal. don't sell it!


----------



## bumblebee1980

The Schiit tube amplifiers are SET and Hybrid. the Bottlehead Crack is the only other OTL in this price range. Dark Voice/La Figaro amplifiers are nice and lush like a tube amplifier should be and you didn't have to pay import tax.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I desperately want a DarkVoice 337, but the Soloist amp is making it really hard for me to shell out cash for a tube amp.


----------



## Simca

Why bother? You have a really good amp, be happy with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why bother? You have a really good amp, be happy with it.


Yup but that upgrade finger gets awfully twitchy when i look at cool tubes...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I desperately want a DarkVoice 337, but the Soloist amp is making it really hard for me to shell out cash for a tube amp.


hit the little request button

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dark-voice-366se

if I couldn't afford a Maple Tree, Ray Samuels, Eddie Current or Decware I would be very happy with a Darkvoice 339. I just don't find Woo Audio headphone amplifiers particularly interesting for the premium they charge.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I don't see an offering for 337 or 339. Am I just blind?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the massdrop.com deal is for the 336SE.

http://www.yuking09.com/339.asp


----------



## Simca

The 339 is more enjoyable than the DECWARE CSP2 to most ears, but it's really a preference thing for most people between the two.

I'm about to get rid of my CD collection for Vinyl where possible. Just listened to Justin Timberlake in Vinyl and CD. Vinyl sounded much better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The 339 is more enjoyable than the DECWARE CSP2 to most ears, but it's really a preference thing for most people between the two.
> 
> I'm about to get rid of my CD collection for Vinyl where possible. Just listened to Justin Timberlake in Vinyl and CD. Vinyl sounded much better.


No, the best way to listen to justin timberlake is to pull out a knitting needle and stab your ear drum about 10 times. Make sure your ears are nice and bloody. Then, justin timberlake will sound amazing. Justin Bebier, Miley Cyrus, and One direction will also sounds sooooooo much better than their live on stage performances.









But in all seriousness, look into getting a quality CD player before working with vinyl. Vinyl is really nice to listen to, but it is really finicky.

Not too long ago I bought my mom a myryad (or however you spell it) CD player. I bought it used for 250 and it actually beats vinyl on low end turn tables.

Just a thought.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup but that upgrade finger gets awfully twitchy when i look at cool tubes...


2 words. Output Transformers.

I swear to god if one more person on OCN tries to pair planar magnetic headphones with an OTL amp the world is gonna explode.

Plus, simca is right. The soloist sounds a billion times better than that stupid Chinese paper weight.


----------



## pez

BTW Angel, you never responded back to my PM







.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Do headphone amps with tubes in the power amp (you know, the large tubes) get damaged if you run them without the speakers connected? Because that's how it goes with guitar amps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I spent like 30 minutes today trying to figure out why the lower part of the left ear cup wasn't pressing down on my ear. Turns out the metal piece from the ear cup to the head band had been bent. Felt really weird. I then spent a while adjusting them to make them fit a bit better. Loving the leatherette pads. I am shocked at how little the headband padding has flattened. It is still very full like it was new.


If the bent part was plastic it would be broken. Just like my old Stanton DJ Pro 3000.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> BTW Angel, you never responded back to my PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is because I never got your pm.

Let me look again. I will send you a Pm if I do not see it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Do headphone amps with tubes in the power amp (you know, the large tubes) get damaged if you run them without the speakers connected? Because that's how it goes with guitar amps.
> If the bent part was plastic it would be broken. Just like my old Stanton DJ Pro 3000.


In theory yes, in practice...ehh not really.

I have turned on many tube amps without anything connected to them just to make sure they turn on and work. But I basically flip the switch on and off.

Same thing with headphone amps. I simply swap from one headphone to another. I know several people who will listen to one headphone...turn off the amp....swap headphones....turn on the amp.....wait for the tubes to warm up....and then listen. Sometimes they do this many times.

It is really only a power surge that you have to be careful of.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally love jts music


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I personally love jts music


jts?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Same thing with headphone amps. I simply swap from one headphone to another. I know several people who will listen to one headphone...turn off the amp....swap headphones....turn on the amp.....wait for the tubes to warm up....and then listen. Sometimes they do this many times.
> 
> It is really only a power surge that you have to be careful of.


You should be really careful with that. "Esoretic" tube amp designs might not be built with user ergonomics in mind, and some might have massive turn-on transients that could damage headphones of high efficiency. I wouldn't plug in headphones with weird high-power amps before they've been turned on and warmed up, unless they have a safe relay built in (like what Schiit implemented after they got a complaint from several customers about a massive turn-on transient).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> jts?


Justin Timberlake's


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> jts?
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Timberlake's
Click to expand...

=_=''


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The 339 is more enjoyable than the DECWARE CSP2 to most ears, but it's really a preference thing for most people between the two.
> 
> I'm about to get rid of my CD collection for Vinyl where possible. Just listened to Justin Timberlake in Vinyl and CD. Vinyl sounded much better.


Yeah, I had a few old vinyls and loved listening to them--Vivaldi, Tchaikovsky, Sinatra.
Sure, there's a lot of "noise", but it was nice and warm. I miss them.

I was using a roommate's turntable and never bought one when I moved out.

Maybe I should get one..


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Justin Timberlake's


Dude knows exactly what he is doing when it comes to pop music

So Razer is having a 50% off sale today and I kinda want to pick up a pair of Krakens even though they are doomed to be pure butt...only $30 thoooooooooooooough


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Dude knows exactly what he is doing when it comes to pop music
> 
> So Razer is having a 50% off sale today and I kinda want to pick up a pair of Krakens even though they are doomed to be pure butt...only $30 thoooooooooooooough


Do it and give us a review


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So Razer is having a 50% off sale today










got a link? I might buy a new Goliathus...and idk, whatever else looks good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> You should be really careful with that. "Esoretic" tube amp designs might not be built with user ergonomics in mind, and some might have massive turn-on transients that could damage headphones of high efficiency. I wouldn't plug in headphones with weird high-power amps before they've been turned on and warmed up, unless they have a safe relay built in (like what Schiit implemented after they got a complaint from several customers about a massive turn-on transient).


If the amp is designed properly, that should not happen.

I know what you are talking about. Schiit was/is famous for blowing up quite a few headphones. But that is because Jason is probably one of the dumbest amp designers in all of history. The guy is seriously derp.

Normally when amps warm up, you should see a steady rise in voltage, and not a giant spike.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link? I might buy a new Goliathus...and idk, whatever else looks good.


Yes, link please. If their sale applies to mice, I am getting the new naga.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link? I might buy a new Goliathus...and idk, whatever else looks good.


Hopefully this link works. You gotta do some social media stuff and then they give you a promo code. If I had to guess it likely works for one item only. Peripherals are 50% off, Blades and Edges are 10% off. Codes don't work until 8 AM PST(1.25 hours from now)

http://rzr.to/rCYLK

EDIT: Apparently works only up to 2 items, but can only order one of each item


----------



## Loyrl

Looks like it is a facebook promotion...

Like us to receive 50% off all Razer Gaming Peripherals and 10% off Razer Systems.

Offer and code valid ONLY from Jan 15, 8:00am PST to Jan 16, 7:59am PST, while stocks last (Timezone reference here: http://everytimezone.com/)

Each customer/shipping destination is allowed to place only one (1) order with a maximum of two (2) items, and not more than one (1) unit of each product.

Other terms and conditions apply: www.razerzone.com/ces-2014-appreciation-terms-and-conditions/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

If you're looking for a mouse, get the anker 8200 dpi mouse. It has an adagio 9800 sensor inside, software is beastly and the features on the mouse are rich.
All of that at a cheaper price than any other mouse I've seen with those features. Sold my sensei pretty quickly, after I got it for review.


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! Getting a goliathus extended and maybe another mousepad for a friend. Can't see myself coughing up for anything else except maybe a Deathadder...but that would be a backup mouse.

Maybe an Abyssus. That would only be $25...hmm...


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If the amp is designed properly, that should not happen.


Agreed. Not to sound like an elitist, but in the world of audio that is often too much asked. Many companies obey the "designing by ear" dogma.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> In theory yes, in practice...ehh not really.
> 
> I have turned on many tube amps without anything connected to them just to make sure they turn on and work. But I basically flip the switch on and off.
> 
> Same thing with headphone amps. I simply swap from one headphone to another. I know several people who will listen to one headphone...turn off the amp....swap headphones....turn on the amp.....wait for the tubes to warm up....and then listen. Sometimes they do this many times.
> 
> It is really only a power surge that you have to be careful of.


It's not just theory. Don't expect damage to happen instantly, but in guitar amps if you leave the amp on for a while without speakers on it it will break.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I grabbed a pair of Krakens, couldn't resist at only $30, worst case scenario they'll give me a pair of cans to beat on for travel or something.


----------



## pez

Wow...was hoping for a half-priced DA or BW, but all are 3-4 weeks away :/.


----------



## phillyd

I just want a goliathus extended and the page won't load -_-


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow...was hoping for a half-priced DA or BW, but all are 3-4 weeks away :/.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just want a goliathus extended and the page won't load -_-


The sale made it to the front page of reddit, their store will likely be locked up by the reddit hug of death for most of the day, and by then most stuff is gonna be sold out or on backorder


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> It's not just theory. Don't expect damage to happen instantly, but in guitar amps if you leave the amp on for a while without speakers on it it will break.


Well I was answering your answer within the context that you aren't gonna leave it on for a few days and waste electricity. I was saying that if you are like testing whether or not your amp works, or if you are swapping headphones, then you are fine.

Now I have left my amp on with nothing hooked up for about a day because I had an emergency and I had to run out the door. The only thing that happened was the fuse blew and I replaced it without too much of a headache....sooooo maybe the right answer is it depends on your amp??? *shrug*


----------



## Alex132

Wow so I have about 400 .wav 32-bit 96k songs and I listen to Pandora's 128k mp3 >_>


----------



## psi_guy

small update. i am very happy with everything so far. the microphonic thing is almost unnoticeable. i had to tap the amp pretty hard to get it to ring (had to try it once) other than turning it on and plugging in my hd 650's. the ringing goes away very quickly and doesn't come back. sound quality is the best i've heard out of these cans. granted, the only thing i've tried before now with these are my denon receiver, directly out of my pc, and directly out of my iphone 5. it sounds like my hd 650's literally came to life with sound.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> small update. i am very happy with everything so far. the microphonic thing is almost unnoticeable. i had to tap the amp pretty hard to get it to ring (had to try it once) other than turning it on and plugging in my hd 650's. the ringing goes away very quickly and doesn't come back. sound quality is the best i've heard out of these cans. granted, the only thing i've tried before now with these are my denon receiver, directly out of my pc, and directly out of my iphone 5. it sounds like my hd 650's literally came to life with sound.


Good for you man! That's a great setup. I've heard that combo myself, headphones included, and it sounds fantastic for the price.


----------



## phillyd

With all this talk of microphonics with the Vali, I had shied away. Apparently they have revised it to fix much of the issues. I think I'll grab a Schiitstack soon.

Anyone know of a sub-1ft RCA cable with a piggyback to female on one end? I am not having an easy time finding one.

Either that, or a splitter cable with one of the split sides female.

Edit: bought a Shiitstack







excited for my Vali+Modi to arrive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> *1*You don't really read my posts, do you?
> 
> Of course you don't, cuz then you'd realize that I'm not an anti-tube advocate.
> 
> In fact, I've been in the market for a tube amp for a while...even just posted I was a page or so ago.
> 
> *2*-You seem to be under the impression that all tube amps are created equally..and while the 336SE is a fine tube amp for an intro level tube amp, it shouldn't be used with a T1. If you're not under that impression then what exactly makes you think a $220-300 tube amp would be sufficient for a $850-1000+ dollar headphone?
> 
> Yes, the T1 sounds great with a tube amp, that much you got right, but a 336SE won't do it the justice is deserves.


*1*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> be happy with the wonderful value the ODAC gives you. Don't bother with tube amps because they won't give you any audio benefit really worth its price and tubes are highly expensive. Going tube is not value happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I call it BS
Click to expand...




some of them I do ,but lost my interest when I realized how rude you can be to some of the newcomers and to the new faces/OCN members posting in this section ,you trying so hard to make it sound like you are the authority when it comes to Audio in general and have to have the last word ,I give you that much.. you have a mouth and half on you that's for sure .I do appreciate all the help you provided over the years to this community but I think it's time and you need to tone it down..Lady

*2*your impression ..I never said that ,try to explain why 336SE shouldn't be used with T1 and what's with $850-1000+ dollar headphone?->I'm planing to use it with my 880s only and T1 solo with 400s...you seems to know a lot about tube amps without owning one ,you mention in few posts that you prefer the sterile ,dry sound that SS amp offers (if that's what you like that's fine with me but don't make it sound like SS is "IT") but want to sound like you know all about tube amps ,DAC/amp hybrids,etc and criticizing someone that likes the extra dimensions that tube amp/DAC can offer ,how many tubes have you tried ?

I compare all this Audio dilemma to a cooking show (80~90% of it is all about the taste and flavor) some like it spicy some sweet... I would leave the last word to the person that actually is going to taste it.

here is another one ..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup but that upgrade finger gets awfully twitchy when i look at cool tubes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 words. Output Transformers.
> 
> I swear to god if one more person on OCN tries to pair planar magnetic headphones with an OTL amp the world is gonna explode.
> 
> Plus, simca is right. The soloist sounds a billion times better than that *stupid Chinese paper weight*.
Click to expand...

you must be right since that's your opinion..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *1*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you must be right since that's your opinion..


No. I am right because the solosit is a good amp, and the dark voice is......something.

Darkvoice cuts so many corners it is not even funny. The 339 is the only one that can pass off as being good.

The Soloist actually is one of the few SS amps that has no opamps. It sounds really full and warm with minimal coloration. The thing was just designed right where as the dark voice amps.....aren't.

The darkvoice is literally so funky, that if you can replace the potentiometer with even a cheap radioshack pot, the sound quality improves quite a bit.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I agree Burson is awesome but comparing two different amps/prices ,I don't think it's fair that's all


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I agree Burson is awesome but comparing two different amps/prices ,I don't think it's fair that's all


It is honestly not that straight forward. For one, pricing for amps can get very volatile due to influence from RD costs, enclosure designs, and build material can greatly escalate the price tag. Mediocre amps can cost more than amps that are by far superior, simply because it looks better. A great example of this would be the Woo Audio WA7. As much as I love my Soloist, I personally don't feel it is worth $1K for example. Same with the LCD-2's I rock.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I agree Burson is awesome but comparing two different amps/prices ,I don't think it's fair that's all


Fair point I guess. But the context of the discussion is that OCnoob already has the burson. So the question is...should OCnoob get the darkvoice amp. The answer is no unless he just wants something to play around with.

Plus the darkvoice at full price (which excludes you considering you can actually make a small profit) is a total waste. You can replace all of the internal components with VERY basic capacitors and resistors, and the sound quality just shoots up. This tells me that who ever built it used the bottom of the bottom of the barrel components to build it. It is the same thing with this gem tune amp I have. It is a 800 dollar amp. I replaced two caps for a grand total of 11 cents and the difference was incredible.

So it goes to show that these chinese amps are not something you would not want to invest your money into. Actually if I can make a suggestion, I would return the dark voice or sell it and go for an antique sounds labs amp. They at least use decent parts and actually sound really nice for the price.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Fair point I guess. But the context of the discussion is that OCnoob already has the burson. So the question is...should OCnoob get the darkvoice amp. The answer is no unless he just wants something to play around with.
> 
> Plus the darkvoice at full price (which excludes you considering you can actually make a small profit) is a total waste. You can replace all of the internal components with VERY basic capacitors and resistors, and the sound quality just shoots up. This tells me that who ever built it used the bottom of the bottom of the barrel components to build it. It is the same thing with this gem tune amp I have. It is a 800 dollar amp. I replaced two caps for a grand total of 11 cents and the difference was incredible.
> 
> So it goes to show that these chinese amps are not something you would not want to invest your money into. Actually if I can make a suggestion, I would return the dark voice or sell it and go for an antique sounds labs amp. They at least use decent parts and actually sound really nice for the price.


Can you give a suggestion of a chinese amp that doesn't cost that much that would be "worth" modding? I'm more interested in something to play around with than actually getting the best audio quality out of. Something sub-100 preferable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Can you give a suggestion of a chinese amp that doesn't cost that much that would be "worth" modding? I'm more interested in something to play around with than actually getting the best audio quality out of. Something sub-100 preferable.


Are you just looking for any solid amp under $100?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you just looking for any solid amp under $100?


Not really. I plan on getting the vali/modi stack once I get a pair of hd650s for my secondary set up. I'm mainly just looking for something to have some fun with.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I agree Burson is awesome but comparing two different amps/prices ,I don't think it's fair that's all
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point I guess. But the context of the discussion is that OCnoob already has the burson. So the question is...should OCnoob get the darkvoice amp. The answer is no unless he just wants something to play around with.
> 
> Plus the darkvoice at full price (which excludes you considering you can actually make a small profit) is a total waste. You can replace all of the internal components with VERY basic capacitors and resistors, and the sound quality just shoots up. This tells me that who ever built it used the bottom of the bottom of the barrel components to build it. It is the same thing with this gem tune amp I have. It is a 800 dollar amp. I replaced two caps for a grand total of 11 cents and the difference was incredible.
> 
> So it goes to show that these chinese amps are not something you would not want to invest your money into. Actually if I can make a suggestion, I would return the dark voice or sell it and go for an antique sounds labs amp. They at least use decent parts and actually sound really nice for the price.
Click to expand...

this is waiting for my Aune and I will have similar delivery for DV so you can add 20~30$= pure tube amp at it's best (1 hour job and all you had to say about it will be laughable )


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Can you give a suggestion of a chinese amp that doesn't cost that much that would be "worth" modding? I'm more interested in something to play around with than actually getting the best audio quality out of. Something sub-100 preferable.


Sub 100 is not going to happen. However, the miniwatt I suppose would be a fun project.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/684684/miniwatt-n1-tube-amp-anodized-black-color-for-full-range-high-efficiency-speakers

For super cheap, you can build the millet hybrid tube amp. I built one for 60 bucks after shipping and tax. If you do not know how to read a circuit map, then you can PM me. Thankfully the millett is pretty straight forward and easy to understand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is waiting for my Aune and I will have similar delivery for DV so you can add 20~30$= pure tube amp at it's best (1 hour job and all you had to say about it will be laughable )


Pure tube amp at it's best?

BOW TO YOUR SENSEI


















In all seriousness though, if you are going to upgrade your electrolytic caps, I would look at replacing some of the film caps as well with some wima caps.

You also have several basic through hole resistors that can be swapped out for some vishay dale resistors for fairly cheap.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> *1*some of them I do ,but lost my interest when I realized how rude you can be to some of the newcomers and to the new faces/OCN members posting in this section ,you trying so hard to make it sound like you are the authority when it comes to Audio in general and have to have the last word ,I give you that much.. you have a mouth and half on you that's for sure .I do appreciate all the help you provided over the years to this community but I think it's time and you need to tone it down..Lady
> 
> *2*your impression ..I never said that ,try to explain why 336SE shouldn't be used with T1 and what's with $850-1000+ dollar headphone?->I'm planing to use it with my 880s only and T1 solo with 400s...you seems to know a lot about tube amps without owning one ,you mention in few posts that you prefer the sterile ,dry sound that SS amp offers (if that's what you like that's fine with me but don't make it sound like SS is "IT") but want to sound like you know all about tube amps ,DAC/amp hybrids,etc and criticizing someone that likes the extra dimensions that tube amp/DAC can offer ,how many tubes have you tried ?
> 
> I compare all this Audio dilemma to a cooking show (80~90% of it is all about the taste and flavor) some like it spicy some sweet... I would leave the last word to the person that actually is going to taste it.
> 
> here is another one ..lol


1) Wanna' give me a few examples of how I'm rude to newcomers so that I can become a better member?









2) When people say they're pairing a tube amp with a "T1" it's understood that "T1" means Beyerdynamic Tesla 1, hence $1000 headphone. Furthermore, "you mention in few posts that you prefer the sterile ,dry sound that SS amp offers" was in reference to the DAC, not the amplifier. You have to make sure you when you make these kinds of statements that you have your information correct or that you've at least spent more than a cursory glance reading it. Otherwise you end up like other members that don't read, but comment freely on things they haven't bothered to give a second to understand. I'm also thinking you're very much in the same boat as other said member with 1).

Also, I didn't criticize you for using a tube amp. I'm pretty certain I made it very clear that I was criticizing the idea that using the 336SE with the Beyerdynamic T1 was a silly idea. It'd be like pairing a Sennheiser HD800 with a FiiO E10. Perhaps not that extreme, but perhaps you'll understand the absurdity of such a pairing better with an extreme example like that.

While audio is most definitely high on "taste" as you say, there's a pretty clear distinction when an amp is driving a headphone or not.

3) In reference to: "be happy with the wonderful value the ODAC gives you. Don't bother with tube amps because they won't give you any audio benefit really worth its price and tubes are highly expensive. Going tube is not value happy."

Can you comment on how that statement is wrong or against tubes as you seem to believe? Perhaps if I break it down for you, you'll better understand what was being said in that statement. The statement was arguing that tube amplifiers have poor value compared to other areas of the audio chain. For instance, the putting more money into a good headphone rather than a good amplifier will yield much better results than pairing a midfi headphone with an excellent amp.

That said, when you have a top tier headphone and you're pairing it with a suitable amp, you tend to spend the value of the headphone or more on the amplifier as well. It's usually the last thing you get or you get it WITH the headphone...but typically people pair the higher end headphone with a mid-fi amp rather than a hi-fi amp. Hi-fi amps have ridiculously poor value, but when you're looking for that last bit of audio excellence, the amp is the place to look...but you'd be delusional if you think that a tube amp is going to make a headphone sound way better than a mid-fi value amplifier option. Audio like many other things suffers from diminishing returns. People that pay a ton for tube amplifiers typically are aware that the audio benefit they're paying for is very small (AKA the value or their purchase is very small if 100% audio perfection is somehow an attainable goal). Even if they're getting 5-10% improved quality from a high end amp, they're spending hundreds to thousands of dollars for that improvement. Whereas the headphone itself will yield a much higher percentage 65%+ let's say for the sake of argument. A proper DAC taking most of the rest of that percentage..lets say 20-25% or so.

I think I did a good job of explaining what I was saying. If you're not clear or don't agree let me know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 1) Wanna' give me a few examples of how I'm rude to newcomers so that I can become a better member?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .[/COLOR]


Not even newcomers, just generally


----------



## jameyscott

OC'ing Noob, it's time to play daddy again. The kids are fighting.


----------



## Truedeal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not even newcomers, just generally


Exactly.









Anyways, as of five minutes ago, I completely abandoned the use of Eq's!(for now), at some random point in time I just found that it simply sounded better flat.
With headphones at least.

I now hear blaring achievement screaming through my drivers, knowing that I am no longer coloring hours of artist work with artificial tones. lol

Also, If anyone ever stepped into the zone of frugal, can one recommend a DAC >$50 US.
I'm about to pull the trigger on these open air cans, does anyone have them already?

Edit : added stuff.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> OC'ing Noob, it's time to play daddy again. The kids are fighting.


not really sweetheart - I'm just "seconding" another opinion


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> OC'ing Noob, it's time to play daddy again. The kids are fighting.


I don't get paid enough for this.







On another note, sorry I haven't been nearly as active. I been mostly bedridden for the last week.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hopefully this link works. You gotta do some social media stuff and then they give you a promo code. If I had to guess it likely works for one item only. Peripherals are 50% off, Blades and Edges are 10% off. Codes don't work until 8 AM PST(1.25 hours from now)
> 
> http://rzr.to/rCYLK
> 
> EDIT: Apparently works only up to 2 items, but can only order one of each item


Dang, I wanted to get a 30$ death adder as a back up for when my G5 dies, but they're all sold out.
Also tried to get a Kraken just for tits and nipples, but they were sold out too.

Ended up buying an extended Goliathus and their version of an Xbox controller, whatever it's called.
Thanks for the links









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't get paid enough for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, sorry I haven't been nearly as active. I been mostly bedridden for the last week.


Oh noes!
What's wrong buddy?

And shouldn't that mean you're more likely to be on here? lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Dang, I wanted to get a 30$ death adder as a back up for when my G5 dies, but they're all sold out.
> Also tried to get a Kraken just for tits and nipples, but they were sold out too.
> 
> Ended up buying an extended Goliathus and their version of an Xbox controller, whatever it's called.
> Thanks for the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh noes!
> What's wrong buddy?
> 
> And shouldn't that mean you're more likely to be on here? lol


I am mostly recovered now, but I had an upper respiratory infection that later moved to my sinuses so I got a double whammy. One would think I would be more active, but you feel pretty lethargic when you can barely breath.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am mostly recovered now, but I had an upper respiratory infection that later moved to my sinuses so I got a double whammy. One would think I would be more active, but you feel pretty lethargic when you can barely breath.


I'm glad you can't spread germs over the Internet because I don't want anything to do with that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm glad you can't spread germs over the Internet because I don't want anything to do with that.


I know right? That would completely blow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, as of five minutes ago, I completely abandoned the use of Eq's!(for now), at some random point in time I just found that it simply sounded better flat.
> With headphones at least.
> 
> I now hear blaring achievement screaming through my drivers, knowing that I am no longer coloring hours of artist work with artificial tones. lol
> 
> Also, If anyone ever stepped into the zone of frugal, can one recommend a DAC >$50 US.
> I'm about to pull the trigger on these open air cans, does anyone have them already?
> 
> Edit : added stuff.


I think you screwed up your math. I think you meant to say that you want a sub 50 dollar dac.

plus, it looks like you do not have an amp, so you would want to purchase an amp before you worry about a dac.

Honestly though, I would tell you to skip the amp and dac and spend all of that cash on your headphones. Try looking at the audio technica ath-ad700x.


----------



## Aaranu

Finally got around to taking the pictures of the LCD-3s and the rest of my collection.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Finally got around to taking the pictures of the LCD-3s and the rest of my collection.


Very nice collection and cool pics!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Awesome pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got around to taking the pictures of the LCD-3s and the rest of my collection.


I am very jelly of that collection!


----------



## psi_guy

a few questions for those that use iTunes: should i manually set my bitrate for audio playback setting to 96 kHz over the default 44.1 kHz? and the same for bits per sample for audio from 16 to 24? the only reason i ask is because my schiit modi dac will handle playback up to those settings.

in my windows audio settings, will i need to change my sound settings to match these settings in iTunes as well?

thanks!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Finally got around to taking the pictures of the LCD-3s and the rest of my collection.


Im pretty sure the items photoed here equate to more than the value of my car and computer combined.


----------



## chinesethunda

so picked up the kraken forged for $150, I suppose its not bad of a deal for it? how does the sound compare does anyone know?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> so picked up the kraken forged for $150, I suppose its not bad of a deal for it? how does the sound compare does anyone know?


Honestly, you could have done way better than anything Razer makes. They are not exactly known for their audio quality.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Honestly, you could have done way better than anything Razer makes. They are not exactly known for their audio quality.


At least it wasn't the original 300$ price


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> At least it wasn't the original 300$ price


Very true. At that price there are so many better options.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> so picked up the kraken forged for $150, I suppose its not bad of a deal for it? how does the sound compare does anyone know?


my first $150 range cans were grado sr125's and i loved them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am mostly recovered now, but I had an upper respiratory infection that later moved to my sinuses so I got a double whammy. One would think I would be more active, but you feel pretty lethargic when you can barely breath.


feel better soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Im pretty sure the items photoed here equate to more than the value of my car and computer combined.


haha same


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Nice pics of the lcds!
Ocnoob - get better soon


----------



## phillyd

Now that I'm actually getting a real headphone amp I guess I'd like to know some things. Anyone care to explain what roles the following play for headphones: wattage, amperage and voltage?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Now that I'm actually getting a real headphone amp I guess I'd like to know some things. Anyone care to explain what roles the following play for headphones: wattage, amperage and voltage?


wattage is just current times voltage.

current is what you actually want/need to drive the headphones.

I am not too sure what the voltage does, but I know that it is less important than current.


----------



## phillyd

Could voltage have something to do with the kind of...(not sure of a good term for the sound...compressed maybe?) sound you get when plugging a 80 ohm or higher headphone into a phone? Volume is okay but there's something missing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I'm glad you can't spread germs over the Internet because I don't want anything to do with that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I know right? That would completely blow.


I see what you did there....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Finally got around to taking the pictures of the LCD-3s and the rest of my collection.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that lint?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> a few questions for those that use iTunes: should i manually set my bitrate for audio playback setting to 96 kHz over the default 44.1 kHz? and the same for bits per sample for audio from 16 to 24? the only reason i ask is because my schiit modi dac will handle playback up to those settings.
> 
> in my windows audio settings, will i need to change my sound settings to match these settings in iTunes as well?
> 
> thanks!


Unless you have music that is encoded in that, then no. If most of your stuff is MP3s or even Lossless CD rips, it's going to be in 16/44. That is unless you have a full collection of stuff that's in 24/96. Keep it at 16/44 and then under playback, use Direct Sound. You shouldn't have to tweak anything in Windows as your DAC will be USB and override those settings. Think of it as an external soundcard that gives you no options besides volume.


----------



## psi_guy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unless you have music that is encoded in that, then no. If most of your stuff is MP3s or even Lossless CD rips, it's going to be in 16/44. That is unless you have a full collection of stuff that's in 24/96. Keep it at 16/44 and then under playback, use Direct Sound. You shouldn't have to tweak anything in Windows as your DAC will be USB and override those settings. Think of it as an external soundcard that gives you no options besides volume.


thanks! +rep


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could voltage have something to do with the kind of...(not sure of a good term for the sound...compressed maybe?) sound you get when plugging a 80 ohm or higher headphone into a phone? Volume is okay but there's something missing.


Without having studied headphone/speaker impedance, my theory is that higher impedance drivers allow for smaller changes in the current and thus higher "resolution" and more natural feeling sound.

Going by Ohm's law, I = V/R, so greater R needs greater V for the same current. High voltage can be more precise than small voltage due to the fact that a small inaccuracy or interference won't affect the voltage by much (in percentage). However, higher voltage circuits tend to be bigger in size due to bigger capacitors and such.

I also think having low impedance on the input of what you're driving with a voltage source (the amp) allows the driven circuit to interfere with the source and change the voltage it's getting. So higher impedance makes sure the driven circuit gets exactly the voltage it's supposed to get.

Again, that's my own theory from the little knowledge I have on this. Correct me if I'm wrong.









By the way, by compressed I think you mean distorted. I don't really understand your question though to be able to answer it.


----------



## Simca

http://www.head-fi.org/a/headphone-impedance


----------



## caenlen

just got my superlux HD 681 Evo in the mail... no wire came with it, just the 6.3mm adapter and the 3.5mm jutting out of left earcup.... fantastic... >.>


----------



## Scorpion667

Just picked up the Ultrasone Pro 900 and E12 portable amp. Let's just say this basshead is one happy camper







Guy threw in a free L9 cable for free as well =)
Headfoneshop in Toronto, highly recommended!

Works very well paired with an iphone 5. even double amped, until I can grab the lightning to 30 pin adapter to bypass iphone's internal amp. not sure if it's worth the $30 as double amped sounds great to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thanks guys! My little soldiers are hard at work killing off any residue infection. Tired of being a zombie. :3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Just picked up the Ultrasone Pro 900 and E12 portable amp. Let's just say this basshead is one happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy threw in a free L9 cable for free as well =)
> Headfoneshop in Toronto, highly recommended!
> 
> Works very well paired with an iphone 5. even double amped, until I can grab the lightning to 30 pin adapter to bypass iphone's internal amp. not sure if it's worth the $30 as double amped sounds great to me.


Have you tried the 900s straight from the iPhone? Besides the bass EQ function of the FiiO the iPhone most likely sounds better







.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Just picked up the Ultrasone Pro 900 and E12 portable amp. Let's just say this basshead is one happy camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guy threw in a free L9 cable for free as well =)
> Headfoneshop in Toronto, highly recommended!
> 
> Works very well paired with an iphone 5. even double amped, until I can grab the lightning to 30 pin adapter to bypass iphone's internal amp. not sure if it's worth the $30 as double amped sounds great to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the 900s straight from the iPhone? Besides the bass EQ function of the FiiO the iPhone most likely sounds better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Yeah I tried it just now. It sounds good from the iPhone 5 although it seems the E12 makes them rumble a bit more on EDM tracks and (I could be wrong about this but) opens the sound stage slightly, which I like. Bass boost off for comparison sake although I love the sub bass it adds. I'm not an audiophile, do enjoy some color in my lows.

I'll compare again once I get 100-150 hours breakin on the 900's.

It could entirely be placebo and you could be right, but those were my initial impressions.
I bought the E12 primarily to drive my DT770 Pro 80ohm for portable use, as unamped they sound pretty bad to me, where as amped from my Xonar STX they absolutely rock my socks. For my 770's it makes a huge difference, for the 900's not as much. Next step, learning how to recable my DT770's!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks guys! My little soldiers are hard at work killing off any residue infection. Tired of being a zombie. :3


haha!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> Very nice collection and cool pics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Im pretty sure the items photoed here equate to more than the value of my car and computer combined.


Guys, please use spoilers!









@Aaranu very nice collection dude!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks guys! My little soldiers are hard at work killing off any residue infection. Tired of being a zombie. :3


OC'ing Noob now:



OC'ing Noob's white blood cells telling that infection what's what:



Soon:


----------



## Simca

Yeah, trying to read this thread on my phone last night with all those pictures spammed over and over was a bit annoying, lol.

That said my Bendix tubes are now sold. Sold for $130. $60 each, $10 for shipping with insurance etc.

Have 2 RCA Red Hots to sell.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, trying to read this thread on my phone last night with all those pictures spammed over and over was a bit annoying, lol.
> 
> That said my Bendix tubes are now sold. Sold for $130. $60 each, $10 for shipping with insurance etc.
> 
> Have 2 RCA Red Hots to sell.


actually to do with the high-res LCD photos.
I had a bit of trouble too - had to do with internet.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Yeah I tried it just now. It sounds good from the iPhone 5 although it seems the E12 makes them rumble a bit more on EDM tracks and (I could be wrong about this but) opens the sound stage slightly, which I like. Bass boost off for comparison sake although I love the sub bass it adds. I'm not an audiophile, do enjoy some color in my lows.
> 
> I'll compare again once I get 100-150 hours breakin on the 900's.
> 
> It could entirely be placebo and you could be right, but those were my initial impressions.
> I bought the E12 primarily to drive my DT770 Pro 80ohm for portable use, as unamped they sound pretty bad to me, where as amped from my Xonar STX they absolutely rock my socks. For my 770's it makes a huge difference, for the 900's not as much. Next step, learning how to recable my DT770's!


That's a good idea, and you're right, the 770s respond well to amping. Wait til you get something like a Magni or O2 in your hands







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Now that I'm actually getting a real headphone amp I guess I'd like to know some things. Anyone care to explain what roles the following play for headphones: wattage, amperage and voltage?


for planar magnetic headphones any SET, Hybrid Tube or Solid State Headphone Amplifier that can output 1 watt or has the necessary voltage swing and current to handle all transients. output impedance doesn't really matter.

for dynamic headphones any SET, Hybrid or Solid State Amplifier with a low output impedance that can output 1 watt will be fine. OTL Tube amplifiers have a high output impedance and work great with high impedance headphones like the Sennheiser HD600/HD650.

vacuum tubes can get really hot. it depends on the type of tubes used in the design. there are accessories available like tube dampeners and adapters (pins, risers). class A solid state amplifiers can get really hot too.

if you listen to modern edgy music a solid state amplifier is probably the way to go.

get something with size and weight to it, large volume knob and a power switch on the front. some products like the Schiit Magni, ALO Pan Am or other integrated amplifiers are smaller in person and not suitable for a desktop.

edit: if you have any questions just send me a message.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Now that I'm actually getting a real headphone amp I guess I'd like to know some things. Anyone care to explain what roles the following play for headphones: wattage, amperage and voltage?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Power (watts; energy per time) is voltage (volts; electric potential energy per unit charge) times current (amps; electric charge flow) in a resistor or anything where the voltage and current waveforms are in phase with each other. It's not quite that simple for other things, but for most headphones, which are largely resistive, we can mostly pretend like it is.

Generally whether you think in terms of voltage or current for a device, it's just a matter of perspective. For any given load, if you know the voltage across it you can calculate the current via Ohm's Law. If you know the current, you can calculate voltage via Ohm's Law. One tells you the other and is saying the same thing. The more voltage you put across it, the more current and the more power (power being voltage times current or equivalently voltage squared divided by the resistance or also equivalently the current squared times the resistance).

Dynamic driver headphones have a coil of wire sitting inside a magnetic field from a magnet. Current flowing in it induces another magnetic field, which interacts with the existing magnetic field and causes the diaphragm to move, creating sound waves. Now, regardless of the transducer technology, the more electric power you put in, the more energy per unit time is being transferred to the system and the more mechanical energy per time we have output and thus we get a louder volume.

Some headphones are much more sensitive than others, meaning that for a given input electric power level (say 1 mW), the output volume (sound pressure level, really) can be much greater than for another set. That might be a deafening 120 dB SPL on some IEMs or a much quieter 85 dB SPL on an insensitive orthodynamic headphone.

The vast majority of headphone amplifiers, integrated or not, are pretty much voltage sources with some nonidealities (some nonlinearities, possible slight deviations in frequency response across audio range, some noise level, etc.) and some output impedance. The headphone amplifier is given some input voltage signal that changes over time, and it multiplies it by some amount according to the gain of the overall design and divides that by some amount according to the position of the volume knob (not necessarily in that order).That end result should look like the original but scaled up or down. That end result is shared between the amplifier's own output impedance and the headphone driver on a given side. The share that's lost to the output impedance is the ratio of the output impedance to the sum of the output impedance and the headphone impedance (e.g. 2 ohms output impedance, 16 ohms headphones: 11.1% lost). There's one side of the circuit per channel.

Where things get funky is if you have IEMs or some headphones with impedance that actually varies a lot over frequency, and the output impedance is not small. That means a large share of the signal could be not going to the headphones at some frequencies while only a little bit isn't going to the headphones at other frequencies... meaning you've royally screwed up the effective balance of the headphones via this kind of "filter," if you will. Or if you're looking at some cheap integrated amp with a DC blocking capacitor on the output, meaning the output impedance at 0 Hz is "infinite" (really high) and kind of non-negligible at lower frequencies, meaning you're effectively losing out on bass. etc.



Important points: at any given volume out of a given headphone, that requires exactly the same power (same voltage; same current; equivalently) no matter what device you're using to power it. For any given headphones the actual amount of power you use is determined by how loud the sounds are. Let's say you hypothetically had two amps that sound the same up to their max power level (note: max output power level depends on the impedance of the load), which is where they start clipping and distorting. One clips at 5 W into 32 ohms. Another clips at 0.05 W into 32 ohms. If you're listening at a level with 32 ohms headphones that requires no more than 0.02 W at the maximum at the loudest part, they will perform and sound the same.

In practice, get something that fits the balance of cost, looking nice, being usable**, and performing well for the task***.

**e.g. no 1/4" jack when using headphones with 1/4" jack kind of sucks because of using an adapter and ergonomics (not like the sound is different, but still). Having a really high gain and no gain switch for sensitive IEMs sucks because one errant turn of the knob and you'll blast your IEMs and ears to smithereens (not to mention potential channel balance issues). For some people, having to wait for an amp to warm up is a waste of time.

***e.g. if it blows up headphones, that's no good. If it doesn't have enough power for listening to your HE-6 at a decent volume, that's no good. If it has high output impedance with some dynamic headphones and IEMs, that's no good. If it's marginally stable and/or likes picking up electromagnetic interference, that's also not great.


----------



## raisethe3

Look what I got in the mail today y'all...




I know I bought these back in December for a friend as a Christmas present. But I couldn't help thinking that he kept telling me how he loved them. So, I finally decided to get a pair for myself and ditch the old headphones that I've been using.

My first thought: WOW, my goodness. This headphone does sound very good. Played music, games and movies/videos. The sounds were very crisp and clear. Understand, I am no audiophile by any means, but just wow. These ear cups are big enough to cover my ears. The head-bands are very strong and sturdy especially the band over the top. Not sure what it is made of, but its good. The cable are long and the knitting on the headphone is very well done. Overall I am really happy with this product. So glad that I was able to purchase this based on your recommendations (you guys out here know who).

Thanks to everyone who recommended this headphone in the first place again.


----------



## EpicPie

My Scarlett 2i4 arrived today.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My Scarlett 2i4 arrived today.


T'is cheating. Take it out of box and show it to us in all it's glory.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> T'is cheating. Take it out of box and show it to us in all it's glory.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> My Scarlett 2i4 arrived today.


i'm envious of your big monitor volume knob... My monitor volume knob is regular sized >.>;;;


----------



## Alex132

>included ableton live 8

uhhhh


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*


Awwwwweee yiss


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >included ableton live 8
> 
> uhhhh


Focusrite stuff usually comes with a software package.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >included ableton live 8
> 
> uhhhh


I didn't buy it for the Software.

I already have the Live 9 Suite.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> >included ableton live 8
> 
> uhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> Focusrite stuff usually comes with a software package.
Click to expand...

yeah just live 8 is really old, and it's probably the starter edition.

i got that with my apc40 lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Focusrite stuff usually comes with a software package.


I only wish my 18i20 came with Live 9, but I'll live and update to Suite 9 eventually.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I want to check this out at some point

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/997041-REG/dangerous_music_source_monitoring_device_with.html

it was in a recent shoot out on Head-Fi

http://www.head-fi.org/t/689783/december-2013-mid-level-dac-comparison


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I want the Woo Audio WA7 so bad and at the same time feel so dumb for wanting it so bad...


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want the Woo Audio WA7 so bad and at the same time feel so dumb for wanting it so bad...


It definitely has the looks down.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want the Woo Audio WA7 so bad and at the same time feel so dumb for wanting it so bad...


You're telling me, I just ordered a Bifrost with Uber upgrade to pair with my HE-500s. Haven't even received it yet and I am already eyeing the WA7


----------



## Alex132

EpicPie, do you have Live9.1?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my thoughts about loud music:




Also compiling a list with my friend for earphone recommendations - here's how it is looking so far:

Under £20 range:
Monoprice 8320
Sony MH1c

Under £50 range:
Ultimate Ears 350
Sony MDR-EX510
Klipsch S4
Fischer Audio Consonance
Vsonic GR06
Steelseries Flux
Fischer Audio Silver Bullet

Under £150 range:
Phonak Audéo PFE 112 (discontinued but can still be found)
Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77
VSonic GR07 MK2
Fischer Audio DBA-02 mk II
HiFiMAN RE-400
Final Audio Design Heaven II
Widing ME-10EL

Under £250 range:
Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 (discontinued but can still be found)
Fischer Audio TBA-04
Ortofon EQ-5
Fischer Audio TBA-04
Ocharaku FLAT 4 SUI

Under £500 range:
Shure Se535
Sony MDR-EX1000
Phonak Audéo PFE 232 (discontinued but can still be found)
Rhapsodio RDB V1 mini
Westone W40
HiFiMAN RE-600

Price No Object Universal IEMs
Tralucent 1plus2
Earsonics S-EM6

Price No Object CIEMs
JH 13 Freq Phase
Ultimate Ears PRM
Lear LCM-5


----------



## silvrr

Alright guys, Im tired of floating from crappy IEM to crappy IEM. Looking for some help on what to look at.

*State your budget! (Set an absolute maximum or give a relative maximum with + x amount if it will be amazingly better).* $50-100 USD.

*State your music tastes* Classic rock (Eagles & Bob Seger) & Blues (Eric Clapton & Keb Mo) a bit of new rock with a smidge of old school rap mixed in

*State what perks are highly desirable (low impedance, heavy bass, excellent for gaming etc..)* I like a good punch for bass but nothing boomy or overly bassy for the track. For example the beginning of Hotel California (Hell Freezes over version) should have some good thump to it to me but it shouldn't muddy out the rest of the instruments playing in producing that thump.

Good sound isolation would be nice.

*State what products you already have and are planning on using with your recommended item (state whether you have an amp if you're looking for headphones with high impedance for example)* These will be used with my iphone only. I really don't want to carry around any extra equipment. I have high quality files for the tracks that are recorded well, the rest it doesn't really matter.

*State how you are going to use the item (e.g. out-and-about, at the gym, at home, PC / console, gaming, music etc). The more detail in this, the better.*
I ride the train for just under an hour each way to work everyday and have about 15 minutes of walking time. Thats the primary use along with occasional airline travel. Good Sound isolation is important as most of the time they will be used in a noisy location. Other than that normal use I occasionally use them when watching movies at home or other computer tasks when I don't want to have the speakers on.

*State where you live and offer some sites that are known for having good prices / being reputable so we can help recommend you products in your country's currency (like Amazon or ebay).* I'm near Chicago, IL.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Alright guys, Im tired of floating from crappy IEM to crappy IEM. Looking for some help on what to look at.
> 
> *State your budget! (Set an absolute maximum or give a relative maximum with + x amount if it will be amazingly better).* $50-100 USD.
> 
> *State your music tastes* Classic rock (Eagles & Bob Seger) & Blues (Eric Clapton & Keb Mo) a bit of new rock with a smidge of old school rap mixed in
> 
> *State what perks are highly desirable (low impedance, heavy bass, excellent for gaming etc..)* I like a good punch for bass but nothing boomy or overly bassy for the track. For example the beginning of Hotel California (Hell Freezes over version) should have some good thump to it to me but it shouldn't muddy out the rest of the instruments playing in producing that thump.
> 
> Good sound isolation would be nice.
> 
> *State what products you already have and are planning on using with your recommended item (state whether you have an amp if you're looking for headphones with high impedance for example)* These will be used with my iphone only. I really don't want to carry around any extra equipment. I have high quality files for the tracks that are recorded well, the rest it doesn't really matter.
> 
> *State how you are going to use the item (e.g. out-and-about, at the gym, at home, PC / console, gaming, music etc). The more detail in this, the better.*
> I ride the train for just under an hour each way to work everyday and have about 15 minutes of walking time. Thats the primary use along with occasional airline travel. Good Sound isolation is important as most of the time they will be used in a noisy location. Other than that normal use I occasionally use them when watching movies at home or other computer tasks when I don't want to have the speakers on.
> 
> *State where you live and offer some sites that are known for having good prices / being reputable so we can help recommend you products in your country's currency (like Amazon or ebay).* I'm near Chicago, IL.


From your description and price range it looks like the Audio Technica ATH-M50 is probably what you're looking for.

Never mind it looks like they're back up to $150 now. They were going for $100 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my thoughts about loud music:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also compiling a list with my friend for earphone recommendations - here's how it is looking so far:
> 
> Under £20 range:
> Monoprice 8320
> Sony MH1c
> 
> 
> Under £50 range:
> Ultimate Ears 350
> Sony MDR-EX510
> Klipsch S4
> Fischer Audio Consonance
> Vsonic GR06
> Steelseries Flux
> Fischer Audio Silver Bullet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Under £150 range:
> Phonak Audéo PFE 112 (discontinued but can still be found)
> Audio-Technica ATH-CKS77
> VSonic GR07 MK2
> Fischer Audio DBA-02 mk II
> HiFiMAN RE-400
> Final Audio Design Heaven II
> Widing ME-10EL
> 
> Under £250 range:
> Ultimate Ears Triple Fi 10 (discontinued but can still be found)
> Fischer Audio TBA-04
> Ortofon EQ-5
> Fischer Audio TBA-04
> Ocharaku FLAT 4 SUI
> 
> Under £500 range:
> Shure Se535
> Sony MDR-EX1000
> Phonak Audéo PFE 232 (discontinued but can still be found)
> Rhapsodio RDB V1 mini
> Westone W40
> HiFiMAN RE-600
> 
> Price No Object Universal IEMs
> Tralucent 1plus2
> Earsonics S-EM6
> 
> Price No Object CIEMs
> JH 13 Freq Phase
> Ultimate Ears PRM
> Lear LCM-5


Hmm, I'm surprised to see a Steelseries product on there.

Interesting!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> From your description and price range it looks like the Audio Technica ATH-M50 is probably what you're looking for.
> 
> Never mind it looks like they're back up to $150 now. They were going for $100 a couple weeks ago.


Looking for an IEM, should have made that clear. sorry.


----------



## Fortunex

Debating whether I should bother upgrading from my Xonar DG to an E10 or a DAC + Objective 2 or something. Wish I could test stuff out before I bought it


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Looking for an IEM, should have made that clear. sorry.


I was going to say the same thing, in other words you're looking for an iemnot a headphone. If you look just above your post I've listed a Heck load of recommendations from myself and my friend, who have reviewed over 100 earphones between us.
My recommendation would be the fischer audio consonance. Literally can't go wrong with those, especially for your taste, they're perfect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hmm, I'm surprised to see a Steelseries product on there.
> 
> Interesting!


I was surprised too, that's coming from my friend though. With that said, his literally the only person I trust in the world, when it comes to audio reviews. If he recommended it, it's as good as if I heard it and recommend it myself. In other words, I trust his ears as I trust my own


----------



## Kavster12

I have been thinking about getting an amp for my ATH-M50s. How does the Schiit Magni sound?? I heard this schiit was a decent entry level amp.

lol I tried.


----------



## Fortunex

Shouldn't need an amp with M50s, the audible difference will be minimal. Magni is fine though, will power 99% of headphones with no issues.


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Shouldn't need an amp with M50s, the audible difference will be minimal. Magni is fine though, will power 99% of headphones with no issues.


I figured the gains would be minimal but I also should have mentioned that I wanted one for future upgrades etc. Thanks anyways.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was going to say the same thing, in other words you're looking for an iemnot a headphone. If you look just above your post I've listed a Heck load of recommendations from myself and my friend, who have reviewed over 100 earphones between us.
> My recommendation would be the fischer audio consonance. Literally can't go wrong with those, especially for your taste, they're perfect.


I'll second the FA Consonance.

I have a pair of them and they sound great.
On that note, can you guys suggest a way to get better sound out of my HTC One?
It sounds horrible, and the Beats setting is garbage too.

I know a portable amp/dac would work, but I don't want anything extra to drag along with it.
I'm thinking more in the way of apps that I could use to hep equalize it or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting an amp for my ATH-M50s. How does the Schiit Magni sound?? I heard this schiit was a decent entry level amp.
> 
> lol I tried.


Schiit Magni seems like a solid bang for your buck (and looks great).
That or the Vali seems to be getting great reviews as well if you want a tube, albeit a tube hybrid where you can't roll the tubes.

I plan on getting a Vali at some point.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I'll second the FA Consonance.
> 
> I have a pair of them and they sound great.
> On that note, can you guys suggest a way to get better sound out of my HTC One?
> It sounds horrible, and the Beats setting is garbage too.
> 
> I know a portable amp/dac would work, but I don't want anything extra to drag along with it.
> I'm thinking more in the way of apps that I could use to hep equalize it or something.
> Schiit Magni seems like a solid bang for your buck (and looks great).
> That or the Vali seems to be getting great reviews as well if you want a tube, albeit a tube hybrid where you can't roll the tubes.
> 
> I plan on getting a Vali at some point.


I would turn off the all Beats related things.
Then I would be tempted to root/flash a custom kernel that might enable you more control over your audio - not sure though, but that's only a thought


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> On that note, can you guys suggest a way to get better sound out of my HTC One?
> It sounds horrible, and the Beats setting is garbage too.


If you're rooted, check out this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223

I know some of you may be skeptical but it definitely improved the sound quality on my SIII.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> If you're rooted, check out this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
> 
> I know some of you may be skeptical but it definitely improved the sound quality on my SIII.


what's the audio chip within the htc one? Any ideas? S3 international has the wolfson, which is unrivalled really


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting an amp for my ATH-M50s. How does the Schiit Magni sound?? I heard this schiit was a decent entry level amp.
> 
> lol I tried.


why not get a DAC first?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> If you're rooted, check out this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
> 
> I know some of you may be skeptical but it definitely improved the sound quality on my SIII.
> 
> 
> 
> what's the audio chip within the htc one? Any ideas? S3 international has the wolfson, which is unrivalled really
Click to expand...

HTC One's audio quality sucks, most due to the "Beats audio" completely ruining anything remotely close to a flat-EQ / gain.

iPhone 4 had the best audio from a phone for me, but my HTC One has a better amp than the iPhone 4.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Debating whether I should bother upgrading from my Xonar DG to an E10 or a DAC + Objective 2 or something. Wish I could test stuff out before I bought it


I'd skip anything FiiO as Schiit is actually quite a deal better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting an amp for my ATH-M50s. How does the Schiit Magni sound?? I heard this schiit was a decent entry level amp.
> 
> lol I tried.


My friend loves the combo (he has Magni + Modi combo). Never heard the setup personally, but he's been very content with it for the past year and some.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why not get a DAC first?


Why would he get a DAC only? Headphone then amp...then DAC.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> HTC One's audio quality sucks, most due to the "Beats audio" completely ruining anything remotely close to a flat-EQ / gain.
> 
> iPhone 4 had the best audio from a phone for me, but my HTC One has a better amp than the iPhone 4.


So rom your HTC One and be gone with Beats Audio.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Debating whether I should bother upgrading from my Xonar DG to an E10 or a DAC + Objective 2 or something. Wish I could test stuff out before I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd skip anything FiiO as Schiit is actually quite a deal better.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> I have been thinking about getting an amp for my ATH-M50s. How does the Schiit Magni sound?? I heard this schiit was a decent entry level amp.
> 
> lol I tried.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My friend loves the combo (he has Magni + Modi combo). Never heard the setup personally, but he's been very content with it for the past year and some.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> why not get a DAC first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would he get a DAC only? Headphone then amp...then DAC.
Click to expand...

Because as stated before M50s don't need much amplification (not IMO, just what that guy said).

And DACs make a big difference... especially coming from onboard.
Plus never said DAC only, just DAC first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> HTC One's audio quality sucks, most due to the "Beats audio" completely ruining anything remotely close to a flat-EQ / gain.
> 
> iPhone 4 had the best audio from a phone for me, but my HTC One has a better amp than the iPhone 4.
> 
> 
> 
> So rom your HTC One and be gone with Beats Audio.
Click to expand...

really don't like romming / customizing / modding phones that far


----------



## Totally Dubbed

To me it was something like this (phone ONLY)
iPhone / iPod - most flat/neutral sounding source I've heard
Nokia shortly after it
Samsung on the other hand - very warm sounding
HTC cold sounding (without beats implementation)

I remember being able to disable the BEATS functionalities - I'm sure you must be able to do so.
And if you're not up for customising your phone...well all I can say is:
1. Get a new phone
2. Or get a DAC (that works on USB OTG) and use it

No other ways around it.
I highly suggest flashing a kernel that supports "higher quality audio"

EDIT:
"Generally, Wolfson > Qualcomm > Tegra. HTC One has qualcomm but I am interested to see what they have done with their "beats" stuff hardware wise"

"The audio codec (Qualcomm calls it a sound SoC) itself used inside the HTC One is the familiar Qualcomm WCD9310 which manages pretty much all the audio IOs over SLIMbus."

PS. about beats integration - I'll never, ever forget this video:


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> If you're rooted, check out this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
> 
> I know some of you may be skeptical but it definitely improved the sound quality on my SIII.
> 
> 
> 
> what's the audio chip within the htc one? Any ideas? S3 international has the wolfson, which is unrivalled really
Click to expand...

I have a Verizon SIII and, at least while running CyanogenMod, the sound quality was pretty bad without ViperMod.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> I have a Verizon SIII and, at least while running CyanogenMod, the sound quality was pretty bad without ViperMod.


yup that's because you have the US variant of the S3 - which has a qualcomm audio chip in it - ie. the same as the HTC


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> really don't like romming / customizing / modding phones that far


You're scared, don't know how and are lazy. Gotcha'.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd skip anything FiiO as Schiit is actually quite a deal better.


Schiit's lowest price is also $200 for a DAC + amp. The E10 is less than half of that.

I just impulse ordered committed to buy an Aune T1 for $130 anyways, so I guess that solves that, as long as the order goes through.

Speaking of which, some good deals on Massdrop right now. HD650s for $350.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Because as stated before M50s don't need much amplification (not IMO, just what that guy said).
> 
> And DACs make a big difference... especially coming from onboard.
> Plus never said DAC only, just DAC first.
> really don't like romming / customizing / modding phones that far


Irregardless, a standard DAC is useless without an amp. I don't know what you're getting at...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Schiit's lowest price is also $200 for a DAC + amp. The E10 is less than half of that.
> 
> I just impulse ordered an Aune T1 for $130 anyways, so I guess that solves that.


I'm assuming you must not be from the US? On mobile site so can't see all the info.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> really don't like romming / customizing / modding phones that far
> 
> 
> 
> You're scared, don't know how and are lazy. Gotcha'.
Click to expand...

I just don't care because i rarely listen to music on my HTC One enough for something a silly EQ can't 90% fix.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just don't care because i rarely listen to music on my HTC One enough for something a silly EQ can't 90% fix.


don't let her get on your nerves.
But just would like to state that it isn't only down to EQ.

Basically the internal audio quality is something that can be slightly modified, but not completely changed.
See it like on-board audio of a motherboard.
Where in this respect, you can tweak the on-board sound (non-eq wise) a little, to make it better.

However when you compare the on-board audio to a soundcard or an external amp/DAC - you'll see a MORE CLEARER difference:
ie. HTC one vs S3 international / iPhone
or HTC one vs USB OTG O2D - for example.

In my respect -I can't listen to my phone without 2 things:
1. Scoobydoo sound/wolfson engine implementations (previously known as voodoo sound)
2. My Digizoid ZO2 amp (which colours the sound a little and adds something special to the over all sound)

Without these two on ANY DEVICE, my music sounds: "meh" to my ears.
PS. I use no EQ.
On the PC now, since acquiring better speakers, I only drop the sub and mid bass down a little via EQ - the rest is a flat frequency


----------



## jameyscott

It's worth it to put a custom rom on your phone. It honestly doesn't take that long eithee. Im about 80% positive that someone has made a program for the htc one to root it without any hassle. If not, then a simple .bat has been made. I'll provide links when not on mobile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's worth it to put a custom rom on your phone. It honestly doesn't take that long eithee. Im about 80% positive that someone has made a program for the htc one to root it without any hassle. If not, then a simple .bat has been made. I'll provide links when not on mobile.


yeah the only problem is warranty issues usually. And I can understand that, especially nowadays with manufacturers locking bootloaders


----------



## Simca

You can relock a bootloader these days.


----------



## pez

Oh this topic again







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You can relock a bootloader these days.


Maybe HTC have taken a different approach, which would be good, but Samsung on the other hand...little more tricky to do that (ie KNOX)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh this topic again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Comes part of audio - what's wrong with "this topic".
Guy wants to try an improve his audio (for his headphones/earphones) on his phone.


----------



## Simca

I guess I don't know. Unlocking/Rooting my HTC was simple. Rooting/Unlocking and Relocking Nexus 5 is easy. There's a program that you basic click OK and it does it for you.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I guess I don't know. Unlocking/Rooting my HTC was simple. Rooting/Unlocking and Relocking Nexus 5 is easy. There's a program that you basic click OK and it does it for you.


Not all devices are like this. Thankfully the GNex was also like this, but unfortunately, not all Android devices are created equal.


----------



## Simca

Perhaps true, but the HTC One in question is.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not all devices are like this. Thankfully the GNex was also like this, but unfortunately, not all Android devices are created equal.


Most high end phones have enough support on XDA-Developers that they are like this. Lesser phones or "budget" phones usually don't though. On my Note 2, there is a program to unlock the bootloader that asked me a few questions like "Who is responsible for bricking this phone" and then unlocked it for me. It's usually easy on high end devices like the HTC One.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Most high end phones have enough support on XDA-Developers that they are like this. Lesser phones or "budget" phones usually don't though. On my Note 2, there is a program to unlock the bootloader that asked me a few questions like "Who is responsible for bricking this phone" and then unlocked it for me. It's usually easy on high end devices like the HTC One.


But as you should know from the note 2 (and this is off topic) - if you flash the latest 4.3 android - it comes with KNOX.
If you were to root or even flash a kernel on the KNOX enabled phone, then you'll have a little trouble handing that in for warranty and/or DOWNGRADING to a non-knox'ed FW.

Hope that clears what I was trying to say.

Anyway - if you're interested in seeing what a HTC One COULD do or the possibilities.
Head over the XDA and see what's possible









http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But as you should know from the note 2 (and this is off topic) - if you flash the latest 4.3 android - it comes with KNOX.
> If you were to root or even flash a kernel on the KNOX enabled phone, then you'll have a little trouble handing that in for warranty and/or DOWNGRADING to a non-knox'ed FW.
> 
> Hope that clears what I was trying to say.
> 
> Anyway - if you're interested in seeing what a HTC One COULD do or the possibilities.
> Head over the XDA and see what's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/htc-one


Psh, I never use OTA and I never had a warranty. Bought it with a bad ESN a few months after release for 250.







currently running stock rooted as I'm messing with nc items trying to unlock aome frequency bands because Verizon was kind enough to lock the phone down fairly well.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> If you're rooted, check out this link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191223
> 
> I know some of you may be skeptical but it definitely improved the sound quality on my SIII.


Awesome thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You're scared, don't know how and are lazy. Gotcha'.


I am all of these things.








Well, I'm sure I could figure it out, but I'm kind of lazy, and I don't really want to mess around with it.
But I still might.

Either way, I do normally use my ipod touch to listen to music, but that's mostly because my phone sounds so schiit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> It's worth it to put a custom rom on your phone. It honestly doesn't take that long eithee. Im about 80% positive that someone has made a program for the htc one to root it without any hassle. If not, then a simple .bat has been made. I'll provide links when not on mobile.


Cheers mate


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Awesome thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am all of these things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm sure I could figure it out, but I'm kind of lazy, and I don't really want to mess around with it.
> But I still might.
> 
> Either way, I do normally use my ipod touch to listen to music, but that's mostly because my phone sounds so schiit.
> Cheers mate


I assume since you're in America's top hat you have the international version of the HTC One, in which case HTC actually allows you to unlock your bootloader (allowing you to install TWRP or CWM. At this point in the phone game, it really is about personal preference with either of these. They both work well, but have slightly different UIs. I personally prefer CWM because it is what I have always used.

*LINKY* This is what you need to do. As far as ROMs go, I can't really tell you what to use. There are a ton of different ones that allow you to do different things and have different performance tweaks. If you like the Stock UI (Mmm Sense) Then you can get one that still has that. I prefer the stock Android experience, though.

This may seem like a lot, but it definitely enhances your user experience. It may seem like it isn't worth your time, but trust me, it is. Depending on what ROM/programs you use (I recommend Greenify once you are rooted) You can expect not only better performance, but better battery life. With a phone that doesn't have a removable battery, battery life and longevity is very, very important. You could even get a kernel that allows you to underclock,, overclock, undervolt, and all that "phone" stuff. I'm so punny.


----------



## pez

Sense always has and still is the worst Android UI to ever grace this earth. Even Samsung has managed to improve TouchWiz as HTC keeps going downhill. Too bad the HTC One X actually had really good SQ coming out of it.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> EpicPie, do you have Live9.1?


Yeah, why do you ask?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> EpicPie, do you have Live9.1?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, why do you ask?
Click to expand...

How much better is the render time?

Also I just wanted to know, because I haven't upgraded yet, don't really know why.

Because this is my least-favourite game:


----------



## caenlen

just got my hd 681 evo cable in the mail --- THESE THINGS ROCK!!!!!

wow so much better then my monoprice 8323


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> just got my hd 681 evo cable in the mail --- THESE THINGS ROCK!!!!!
> 
> wow so much better then my monoprice 8323


Wait until you move up to the $100-150 price range.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wait until you move up to the $100-150 price range.


i have tried hd 598's and they didn't sound as good as these, and they were $250....

country music sounds amazing on these!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i have tried hd 598's and they didn't sound as good as these, and they were $250....
> 
> country music sounds amazing on these!


I personally don't like the HD598 and feel they are grossly overpriced. Someone else may feel otherwise though. Either way, I am really glad to hear you are enjoying your headphones. It's always a good feeling to have.


----------



## Tman5293

For anyone that's interested the HD 650 is back up on Massdrop for $350 and the Beyer T1 is on there for $880.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah the $100-150 range is a great sweet spot if you're willing to dig.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah the $100-150 range is a great sweet spot if you're willing to dig.


I just bought my parents a HD 681 EVO and a buddy of mine. So cheap --- yet gonna blow them away


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So recently I've been testing different bit rates and hz - I'm a little confused as to what I should use.
My Logitech Z5500 does 96/24 and I have the Xonar DX soundcard - what's your thoughts and what do you use?
Most of my music is 320kb MP3

Thus I thought, for compatibility issue (in games) - it would be best to just set it to 16bit 48hz


My ODAC is also set to that now:



I should also state, I honestly can't hear the differences between the modes.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So recently I've been testing different bit rates and hz - I'm a little confused as to what I should use.
> My Logitech Z5500 does 96/24 and I have the Xonar DX soundcard - what's your thoughts and what do you use?
> Most of my music is 320kb MP3
> 
> Thus I thought, for compatibility issue (in games) - it would be best to just set it to 16bit 48hz
> 
> 
> My ODAC is also set to that now:
> 
> 
> 
> I should also state, I honestly can't hear the differences between the modes.


I'm not positive, but I'm fairly sure that the differences between 44/16 and anything higher are inaudible to human ears.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm not positive, but I'm fairly sure that the differences between 44/16 and anything higher are inaudible to human ears.


that's what I've read too - but would love to know people's perceptions or theories








Guess I would love to know what I should optimally use.


----------



## biatchi

Set it to whatever the source is, otherwise it gets resampled.


----------



## pez

Most MP3s are 16/44. Same with almost all CDs unless you've got a bunch of SACDs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Set it to whatever the source is, otherwise it gets resampled.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Most MP3s are 16/44. Same with almost all CDs unless you've got a bunch of SACDs.


so then 16/44 would be the best/recommended then?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> so then 16/44 would be the best/recommended then?


why would you set it to 16/44khz? anything higher is going to get downsampled. set windows and your media player to 24/96khz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> why would you set it to 16/44khz? anything higher is going to get downsampled. set windows and your media player to 24/96khz.


but my music isn't studio sound...
I highly highly doubt any of my music is 24bit let alone 96hz at 16bit - how can I check to be sure?


----------



## error-id10t

Good question, what is usually set for games.. anyone know? I've got mine set to 24bit/48hz.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm not positive, but I'm fairly sure that the differences between 44/16 and anything higher are inaudible to human ears.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Now that I'm actually getting a real headphone amp I guess I'd like to know some things. Anyone care to explain what roles the following play for headphones: wattage, amperage and voltage?


The differences between sample rates is basically the following:

The highest possible frequency represented in a stored file is sample rate divided by two. This is called the Nyquist frequency of the sample-rate. Increasing sample rate thus increases highest achievable frequencies. However your files have to be of the samplerate too. Upsampling doesn't increase fidelity, in fact it can decrease the quality it if the upsampling is not transparent. Also, many DACs perform far far worse at higher samplerates (because distortion rises dramatically in the extremes of a frequency response passband).

Funnily enough some claim dramatic differences with bigger sample rates. More than likely this is not increased fidelity, but either increased distortion or resampling artefacts, both which would be decreasing quality even if the perceived difference was for the better. I can write a bit longer paragraph if you need a further explanation.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> but my music isn't studio sound...
> I highly highly doubt any of my music is 24bit let alone 96hz at 16bit - how can I check to be sure?


how do you not know what quality the music you buy is?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So recently I've been testing different bit rates and hz - I'm a little confused as to what I should use.
> My Logitech Z5500 does 96/24 and I have the Xonar DX soundcard - what's your thoughts and what do you use?
> Most of my music is 320kb MP3
> 
> Thus I thought, for compatibility issue (in games) - it would be best to just set it to 16bit 48hz
> 
> 
> My ODAC is also set to that now:
> 
> 
> 
> I should also state, I honestly can't hear the differences between the modes.


Given your speakers, your DX and 320kbps collection with likely no 24bit recordings, you're just fine on 16bit 44.1khz.

Although, really, I can't hear any audible difference if you just set it to the highest available setting and let it downsample. (Meaning, I don't hear artifacting when the music is downsampled).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'm not positive, but I'm fairly sure that the differences between 44/16 and anything higher are inaudible to human ears.


That's incorrect. It's fairly easy to hear the difference between a 16 bit and 24bit recording. Probably easier to hear the difference between 16 and 24bit than 320kbps and FLAC (both 16 bit).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> how do you not know what quality the music you buy is?


AmazonUK has it at 256kb, I have some CD rips at 320kb - apart from that I have no idea what bit rate and/or hz they are
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Given your speakers, your DX and 320kbps collection with likely no 24bit recordings, you're just fine on 16bit 44.1khz.
> 
> Although, really, I can't hear any audible difference if you just set it to the highest available setting and let it downsample. (Meaning, I don't hear artifacting when the music is downsampled).
> 
> That's incorrect. It's fairly easy to hear the difference between a 16 bit and 24bit recording. Probably easier to hear the difference between 16 and 24bit than 320kbps and FLAC (both 16 bit).


I see ok


----------



## seepra

The transparency of a 16-bit 44.1KHz AD/DA conversion in a signal chain has been proven to be transparent in an Audio Engineering Society published paper, can we all stop posting hearsay and anecdotal evidence with no science to back it up?


----------



## Simca

Just wanted to chime in just a little more since, I've actually been in love with this topic recently..

16bit FLAC is significantly inferior to 24bit FLAC. That's right. FLAC to FLAC comparison, 24bit is audibly superior. Much more noticeable than sayin 16bit 320kbps and 16bit FLAC.

I'd even go so far as to say, I've had a harder time telling the difference between 16bit 192khz and 16bit FLAC than I have 16bit FLAC and 24bit FLAC.

What I'm saying is that 24bit music with 24bit settings yields a significant audio improvement. I'm not a believer that 32bit audio does the same as the difference between 16 and 24bit, but I don't have a ton of experience with 32bit to say for sure.

What are the differences between 16bit and 24bit you might be wondering?

Remember the difference between low bitrate music and high bitrate music? It's kind of like that. What glaringly stands out for me is the bass. There's a huge difference in the detail and thickness of the bass with 24bit vinyl recordings compared to 16bit recordings. 16 bit FLAC bass actually sounds kinda' artifacty compared to the 24 bit FLAC bass. Sounds weird cuz you don't normally hear much distortion in bass or any type of artifacting sound normally, but it's not until you listen to 16bit and 24bit back to back that you can really tell the difference. I'm kind of on a mission now to replace my CDs with vinyl 24bit recordings atm.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ... It's kind of like that. What glaringly stands out for me is the bass. There's a huge difference in the detail and thickness of the bass with 24bit vinyl recordings compared to 16bit recordings. 16 bit FLAC bass actually sounds kinda' artifacty compared to the 24 bit FLAC bass. Sounds weird cuz you don't normally hear much distortion in bass or any type of artifacting sound normally, but it's not until you listen to 16bit and 24bit back to back that you can really tell the difference. I'm kind of on a mission now to replace my CDs with vinyl 24bit recordings atm.


I'll have to agree with Simca on this, I have Jeff Buckley (1994 Grace) on both LP 24 bit and CD 16 bit FLAC and the LP as Simca mentions has thicker bass. The 16 bit bass definitely doesn't sound as good as the 24 bit.

It's the same for Perfect Circle - Mer De Noms, the bass on the LP 24 bit just stands out versus the CD 16 bit!

There are other tracks that I have in both LP 24 and CD 16 bit and I always end up listening to the LP 24 bit versions!


----------



## seepra

The only practical difference should be less quantization noise in 24-bit when using multiple stages and massive amounts of digital volume control. Otherwise there should not be audible difference.

The only thing a change in bit depth changes is quantization noise. Anything else is subjective bull invented by audiophools who don't understand how does a PCM stream work.

For clarification, the difference is -96dBFS versus over -120dBFS, more with shaped dither. The difference is not audible at sound pressure levels under 96 decibels.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> The only practical difference should be less quantization noise in 24-bit when using multiple stages and massive amounts of digital volume control. Otherwise there should not be audible difference.
> 
> The only thing a change in bit depth changes is quantization noise. Anything else is subjective bull invented by audiophools who don't understand how does a PCM stream work.


I'll try and upload the Songs I mentioned and you can listen to them yourself. So you can hear what I mean. I used the same source, the same amp, the same headphone and the LP 24 bit has thicker bass. I don't have a master's degree on this thing but, could it have something to do with how it was recorded (serious question)?

Also, try to be less of an a** when responding (sorry but that's how your response sounded to me - just the last part that is), we can have adult conversations here.


----------



## seepra

I've had several ABX blind tests and they come out inconclusive. Try the ABX tester for Foobar and prove that you can hear the difference when you don't know which one is playing. If your recording and resampling are done correctly, there should be no audible difference. Another explanation would be different performance numbers for your DAC at different sampe rates and bit depths (the same reason why reference DACs like Benchmark DAC2 resample everything to their master clock, to preserve certain guaranteed performance figures)

I apologise if I come across a bit stern, Being a signal processing student and an audio technician, I've had to have the same arguments over and over again, usually them ending with people disagreeing and saying "I can hear it and don't need to provide any proof".


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ... It's kind of like that. What glaringly stands out for me is the bass. There's a huge difference in the detail and thickness of the bass with 24bit vinyl recordings compared to 16bit recordings. 16 bit FLAC bass actually sounds kinda' artifacty compared to the 24 bit FLAC bass. Sounds weird cuz you don't normally hear much distortion in bass or any type of artifacting sound normally, but it's not until you listen to 16bit and 24bit back to back that you can really tell the difference. I'm kind of on a mission now to replace my CDs with vinyl 24bit recordings atm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to agree with Simca on this, I have Jeff Buckley (1994 Grace) on both LP 24 bit and CD 16 bit FLAC and the LP as Simca mentions has thicker bass. The 16 bit bass definitely doesn't sound as good as the 24 bit.
> 
> It's the same for Perfect Circle - Mer De Noms, the bass on the LP 24 bit just stands out versus the CD 16 bit!
> 
> There are other tracks that I have in both LP 24 and CD 16 bit and I always end up listening to the LP 24 bit versions!
Click to expand...

Wanna get a blind test with 16 v 24bit? Because I really cant tell the difference once it's down-sampled from 32bit.

Like I'll give you a file and you try tell me which is 32/24 and which is 16.

No looking at the bit rate tho


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I've had several ABX blind tests and they come out inconclusive. Try the ABX tester for Foobar and prove that you can hear the difference when you don't know which one is playing.
> 
> I apologise if I come across a bit stern, Being a signal processing student and an audio technician, I've had to have the same arguments over and over again, usually them ending with people disagreeing and saying "I can hear it and don't need to provide any proof".


Fair enough but isn't the ABX tester for Foobar also reliant on the type of soundcard/dac/amp the PC or Laptop has? Wouldn't that skew the results? Just asking, I guess you'll have to have certain parameters set before you test things out to make sure you get accurate results.

I've had a few friends test the ABX tester for Foobar and there were some recordings that they were able to discern LP 24 bit and then some (mostly pop and rap music) that you couldn't tell the difference. Doesn't that show that how it's recorded also plays a factor (Most pop songs if not all are recorded poorly right?)?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

From what I read online:
16bit is what's played on your PCs and whatnot.

Apparently Apple and Beats (yes beats by dre) tried to push 24bit out there a little more, but that didn't really work with people.
Apparently setting to 24bit, whislt your music is lower quality, causes more harm than good.
Thus what I read online is: Set it to 16bit 44.1/48hz - for the best quality

Apparently 24bit is only waht you'll hear in a studio and even then the human ear wouldn't be able to pick up the difference - it's simply there for signalling purposes with certain pieces of equipment.

I have literally no idea - but that's what I read online.
I used to do 96/24 all the time - till I read that just today and thought - I'll go down. I haven't noticed any difference with my speakers.
I've yet to do tests with my ODAC though.

I should say though, that I experienced problems when I went for 16&24/192
192hz seemed to cause some problems and that seems pretty obvious with my setup as the digitizer of my Z5500 is incapable of that and so is the ODAC.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wanna get a blind test with 16 v 24bit? Because I really cant tell the difference once it's down-sampled from 32bit.
> 
> Like I'll give you a file and you try tell me which is 32/24 and which is 16.
> 
> No looking at the bit rate tho


I'm not trying to make a blanket statement that you can tell the difference for every recording known to man. I specifically mentioned LP 24 bit and CD 16 bit for a few albums.

What I should have said or added was, I believe there are certain types of music that show a discernable difference but there are also some that are perfectly recorded (like your 32 bit - even when down sampled) that you probably couldn't tell the difference.

Though I'd love to do the test, that would be cool! Yes I won't peek and check out which is which!


----------



## seepra

www.xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml

I wholeheartedly recommend this video for anyone interested in some very rudimentary facts about digital audio. For critical thinking and more in-depth no-nonsense discussion, Hydrogen Audio is a place where rules are closely enforced and opinions are backed up with proof if you want to know more about audio science and facts that are not directed by sponsorships or marketing hype.

You should never let yourself be fooled and you should always assume you're the easiest person to fool or something like that.


----------



## caenlen

i'm buying me 3 more HD 681 EVO's tonight - in-case they stop making them... i never want another can, EVER!!!! <3

i did some EQ adjustments that a guy private messaged me on here with - and amazing... pure amazing... heard a helicopter fly over my head in battlefield and i literally moved my head to look up!!!! lmao xD

best $37 ever spent in my life


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> www.xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml
> 
> I wholeheartedly recommend this video for anyone interested in some very rudimentary facts about digital audio. For critical thinking and more in-depth no-nonsense discussion, Hydrogen Audio is a place where rules are closely enforced and opinions are backed up with proof if you want to know more about audio science and facts that are not directed by sponsorships or marketing hype.
> 
> You should never let yourself be fooled and you should always assume you're the easiest person to fool or something like that.


I'll definitely check the video and the site you mentioned! Trust me I'm the last person to believe in any marketing hype! I've never bought into the cables hype, the beats hype or any other audio hype.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> From what I read online:
> 16bit is what's played on your PCs and whatnot.
> 
> Apparently Apple and Beats (yes beats by dre) tried to push 24bit out there a little more, but that didn't really work with people.
> Apparently setting to 24bit, whislt your music is lower quality, causes more harm than good.
> Thus what I read online is: Set it to 16bit 44.1/48hz - for the best quality
> 
> Apparently 24bit is only waht you'll hear in a studio and even then the human ear wouldn't be able to pick up the difference - it's simply there for signalling purposes with certain pieces of equipment.
> 
> I have literally no idea - but that's what I read online.
> I used to do 96/24 all the time - till I read that just today and thought - I'll go down. I haven't noticed any difference with my speakers.
> I've yet to do tests with my ODAC though.
> 
> I should say though, that I experienced problems when I went for 16&24/192
> 192hz seemed to cause some problems and that seems pretty obvious with my setup as the digitizer of my Z5500 is incapable of that and so is the ODAC.


Well explaining what bit-rate does to sound isn't that easy, but the biggest difference is in the production area.

So let's start off simple, a sine-wave:









Now obviously digitial signal isn't perfectly shaped like that, it is quantized.









This is where bits come in. A 4-bit quantization would look something like this:









Now obviously that wouldn't sound as good as the actual sine-wave, it would sound vague and unsharp. It also creates sound waves were there shouldn't be sound waves, this is the quantization error.








This will lead to odd background sounds in the background that are unintended.

The higher bit-rate the more 'steps' that can be created to more accurately represent the sine-wave, thus getting better sound.
The reason this matter the most during production is because of how many dozens of different types / sources of audio are going into the 1 track. This and also due to the quantization error being by-far the most prevalent during production.

And for sample frequency I would just stick to anything above 44.1Khz, it doesn't really matter. Having a high sample freq. is only useful if you want to stretch the sounds in production or something. I have my DAC set to 24/192 because it can go that high.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well explaining what bit-rate does to sound isn't that easy, but the biggest difference is in the production area.
> 
> So let's start off simple, a sine-wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously digitial signal isn't perfectly shaped like that, it is quantized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where bits come in. A 4-bit quantization would look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously that wouldn't sound as good as the actual sine-wave, it would sound vague and unsharp. It also creates sound waves were there shouldn't be sound waves, this is the quantization error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will lead to odd background sounds in the background that are unintended.
> 
> The higher bit-rate the more 'steps' that can be created to more accurately represent the sine-wave, thus getting better sound.
> The reason this matter the most during production is because of how many dozens of different types / sources of audio are going into the 1 track. This and also due to the quantization error being by-far the most prevalent during production.
> 
> And for sample frequency I would just stick to anything above 44.1Khz, it doesn't really matter. Having a high sample freq. is only useful if you want to stretch the sounds in production or something. I have my DAC set to 24/192 because it can go that high.


great info there - cheers








Yeah that's the thing - my equipment is capable of it - but if the music isn't to begin with, then it's a bit pointless in the end isn't it?

Ie. listening to radio on my browser.


----------



## pez

All this science for the most subjective subject in the world.

Use what you think sounds good and don't think every purchase you make is a golden one, eh?


----------



## seepra

the alleged "odd background sounds" are -96 decibels weaker than the original 0dBFS signal in a 16-bit recording, making them inaudible at SPL under 96dB (who listens to music that loud?). Even after that, the material in itself obscures a good lot of spurious and distracting tones because of an effect called masking. The only practical advantage of a 24-bit DAC is the ability to use digital volume control without losing any of the fidelity in the original 16-bit track. It won't sound any different unless the resampling is flawed.

And we need "all this science for the most subjective subject" because without it you wouldn't be using signal processing to send data through Internet, let alone listen to digital music.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All this science for the most subjective subject in the world.
> 
> Use what you think sounds good and don't think every purchase you make is a golden one, eh?


the world is a scary place. vote bumblebee for prez


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All this science for the most subjective subject in the world.
> 
> Use what you think sounds good and don't think every purchase you make is a golden one, eh?


well yes and no.
For me - I see subjectivity as a taste thing.
Ie. what amp sounds good or what headphone sounds better.

But when it comes to objectivity: What is it actually capable of, what can it output?
Those things - there's no two ways around it - I see it as black and white.
If my music is being down-sampled or up-sampled, there will be an audible difference there. There's no subjectivity that lies with that, simply objectivity. At least in my opinion, that's the way I see it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

On another note:
My written review of the siberia V2 headset









http://www.overclock.net/products/steelseries-siberia-v2-full-size-gaming-headset-heat-orange/reviews/6505


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> [quoted stuff]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> From what I read online:
> 16bit is what's played on your PCs and whatnot.
> 
> Apparently Apple and Beats (yes beats by dre) tried to push 24bit out there a little more, but that didn't really work with people.
> Apparently setting to 24bit, whislt your music is lower quality, causes more harm than good.
> Thus what I read online is: Set it to 16bit 44.1/48hz - for the best quality
> 
> Apparently 24bit is only waht you'll hear in a studio and even then the human ear wouldn't be able to pick up the difference - it's simply there for signalling purposes with certain pieces of equipment.
> 
> I have literally no idea - but that's what I read online.
> I used to do 96/24 all the time - till I read that just today and thought - I'll go down. I haven't noticed any difference with my speakers.
> I've yet to do tests with my ODAC though.
> 
> I should say though, that I experienced problems when I went for 16&24/192
> 192hz seemed to cause some problems and that seems pretty obvious with my setup as the digitizer of my Z5500 is incapable of that and so is the ODAC.
> 
> 
> 
> Well explaining what bit-rate does to sound isn't that easy, but the biggest difference is in the production area.
> 
> So let's start off simple, a sine-wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously digitial signal isn't perfectly shaped like that, it is quantized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where bits come in. A 4-bit quantization would look something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now obviously that wouldn't sound as good as the actual sine-wave, it would sound vague and unsharp. It also creates sound waves were there shouldn't be sound waves, this is the quantization error.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will lead to odd background sounds in the background that are unintended.
> 
> The higher bit-rate the more 'steps' that can be created to more accurately represent the sine-wave, thus getting better sound.
> The reason this matter the most during production is because of how many dozens of different types / sources of audio are going into the 1 track. This and also due to the quantization error being by-far the most prevalent during production.
> 
> And for sample frequency I would just stick to anything above 44.1Khz, it doesn't really matter. Having a high sample freq. is only useful if you want to stretch the sounds in production or something. I have my DAC set to 24/192 because it can go that high.
Click to expand...

Just in case anybody is reading, that's not how it works. Or in the least, it looks misleading if you take the most natural interpretation. That depiction looks like sample and hold, which is not what is happening. Check any DSP textbook or say the video below. You don't get those sharp edges (which would imply out-of-band frequency content) because of the interpolation filter. By the way, with dithering you can get whatever amplitudes you want (on average) no matter the bit depth, so long as you have as much time as you want to do that.

Ultimately what matters to the user is just what subjectively sounds good, but if we want to discuss some of the facts and the process, we should strive for accuracy there.

For an overview of what's happening, a decent look is the video posted earlier by seepra (http://xiph.org/video/vid2.shtml). There's a part in the video that directly looks at the staircase output interpretation and debunks it by showing you the output using actual gear in the lab.

re: vinyl, 24/96, DSD, etc.

Just make sure you are comparing the formats and not the different masterings. Often different releases or even the CD part of a SACD relelase will be a different mastering. As always, use some critical thinking when it comes to cause and effect relationships and ensure that a convenient "hey, A causes B" conclusion may not have an alternative explanation like "C causes both A and B" or "B causes A" or anything else.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's incorrect. It's fairly easy to hear the difference between a 16 bit and 24bit recording. Probably easier to hear the difference between 16 and 24bit than 320kbps and FLAC (both 16 bit).


Well considering there's next to zero audible difference between 320kbps MP3 and FLAC...

Also a quick Google search brings up many, many articles discussing the science behind why no, there actually isn't any audible difference between 16bit and 24bit for music playback.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> the alleged "odd background sounds" are -96 decibels weaker than the original 0dBFS signal in a 16-bit recording, making them inaudible at SPL under 96dB (who listens to music that loud?). Even after that, the material in itself obscures a good lot of spurious and distracting tones because of an effect called masking. The only practical advantage of a 24-bit DAC is the ability to use digital volume control without losing any of the fidelity in the original 16-bit track. It won't sound any different unless the resampling is flawed.
> 
> And we need "all this science for the most subjective subject" because without it you wouldn't be using signal processing to send data through Internet, let alone listen to digital music.


I didn't discredit science in general. I'm not sure why you're getting so irate over that.

Headphones and earphones/IEMs don't really follow science to the teeth like what you're studying. It's good you're proud of what you're doing, but being condescending about it will get you no where on here.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Just make sure you are comparing the formats and not the different masterings. Often different releases or even the CD part of a SACD relelase will be a different mastering. As always, use some critical thinking when it comes to cause and effect relationships and ensure that a convenient "hey, A causes B" conclusion may not have an alternative explanation like "C causes both A and B" or "B causes A" or anything else.


I believe this is what I was trying to say earlier, the audible differences that some of us hear are in the different mastering which happens when it's released on CD or in Vinyl. The LP 24 bit was obviously mastered better versus the 16 bit with some of the material I have. I'm pretty sure though that for the rest that are mastered the same I wouldn't be able to tell the difference no matter if it's 16, 24 or 32.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> From what I read online:
> 16bit is what's played on your PCs and whatnot.
> 
> Apparently Apple and Beats (yes beats by dre) tried to push 24bit out there a little more, but that didn't really work with people.
> Apparently setting to 24bit, whislt your music is lower quality, causes more harm than good.
> Thus what I read online is: Set it to 16bit 44.1/48hz - for the best quality
> 
> Apparently 24bit is only waht you'll hear in a studio and even then the human ear wouldn't be able to pick up the difference - it's simply there for signalling purposes with certain pieces of equipment.
> 
> I have literally no idea - but that's what I read online.
> I used to do 96/24 all the time - till I read that just today and thought - I'll go down. I haven't noticed any difference with my speakers.
> I've yet to do tests with my ODAC though.
> 
> I should say though, that I experienced problems when I went for 16&24/192
> 192hz seemed to cause some problems and that seems pretty obvious with my setup as the digitizer of my Z5500 is incapable of that and so is the ODAC.


Missed this earlier. Use 24-bit on the hardware. It has some practical advantage if you are doing say software volume control (a lot of it). You don't cause harm. I mean, the internal sound processing and mixing on a computer is at a higher resolution anyway, but essentially if you're just playing 16-bit stuff you're padding the outputs with 8 zeros on each sample... no problem.

As mentioned earlier, optimally you set the sample rate of the source, but yeah, there may be no clean solution if your sources are different (say games at 48 kHz if they're actually still doing that and most music at 44.1 kHz). But it's unlikely to make an audible difference unless the sample rate converter used is bullocks. One option is to just set 48 kHz or 96 kHz and then have your music player do the sample rate conversion itself, like say in foobar (especially with the well-known SoX plugin routines).

In any case, this probably isn't much worth worrying about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I believe this is what I was trying to say earlier, the audible differences that some of us hear are in the different mastering which happens when it's released on CD or in Vinyl. The LP 24 bit was obviously mastered better versus the 16 bit with some of the material I have. I'm pretty sure though that for the rest that are mastered the same I wouldn't be able to tell the difference no matter if it's 16, 24 or 32.


I've bounced down some high-res stuff before, tried to hear a difference, and failed, but that's just me. Also I've heard of plenty of studio guys doing that and failing. Also some have done that for LP or master tapes or whatnot back in the day. Also as seen in some peer-reviewed research, for what that's worth (which is more than some people think and less than what others think







).


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Headphones and earphones/IEMs don't really follow science to the teeth like what you're studying. It's good you're proud of what you're doing, but being condescending about it will get you no where on here.


To my understanding currently we are not having a conversation about headphones and earphones/IEM but sample rates and bit depth. There is very little that is subjective about those, and very much that follows science to the teeth.

Subjective opinions are just that, subjective. However, when you begin discussing on an universal level, you can't go waving subjective opinions around like they were of wider significance that can be generalized. When speaking on a broader universal sense, you have to have something that is either backed up by logic (ie. proof that what you are claiming has the statistical likelihood of not being mere guessing in a blind test) or physics (measurable with calibrated instruments that are more sensitive than your ear, then later proving that this measurable difference translates to an audible difference in a blind test).

To me, subjectivists being hypersensitive towards any stern criticism is being irate, and I'm just being brief. Focus in refuting the point instead of pretending you are getting upset about the way things are worded. I can assure you that gets you nowhere either.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I've bounced down some high-res stuff before, tried to hear a difference, and failed, but that's just me. Also I've heard of plenty of studio guys doing that and failing. Also some have done that for LP or master tapes or whatnot back in the day. Also as seen in some peer-reviewed research, for what that's worth (which is more than some people think and less than what others think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


When you say bounced down, do you mean down-sampled (I'm not even sure if that's the right term) from the same mastering? What if the Master for the 24 bit was different from the master from the 16 bit? And let's say the master for the 24 bit was done better, would that make a difference (This was my whole point - like I said if all things are equal I'm sure I wouldn't hear any difference)? I'm just asking questions here not trying to debunk anything.


----------



## pez

Replying to these in a separate post....because I can







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the world is a scary place. vote bumblebee for prez


I read prez as 'pez' and thought, 'Boy, this escalated quickly.'







. The world is a scary place, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well yes and no.
> For me - I see subjectivity as a taste thing.
> Ie. what amp sounds good or what headphone sounds better.
> 
> But when it comes to objectivity: What is it actually capable of, what can it output?
> Those things - there's no two ways around it - I see it as black and white.
> If my music is being down-sampled or up-sampled, there will be an audible difference there. There's no subjectivity that lies with that, simply objectivity. At least in my opinion, that's the way I see it.


I wasn't really going for a blanket statement...whatever, maybe I was. It was more to point out that a lot of people pay attention to a lot of stuff that doesn't always matter. I mean of course every little thing matters in it's own aspect. Sure audio engineering and the like is important so that we get quality recordings to listen to, but why should everyone over-exaggerate everything and say 'because science says so, this is better'? Sure this works for other stuff, but not really audio.

Let's also not forget that different people think different things sound better or worse. Trying to change what they like to what you like is just d-baggery at it's finest.

Because I know this post isn't really going anywhere structurally, let me say this (and I'm going to use you as an example TD







):

I really love my TF10's. They're not flat; far from it really, but I love them because they portray the emotion, and what I consider to be the perfect sound. Not everyone agrees, though; even you.

I've never heard the PFE 232s, so forgive me if I repeat this wrong, but from what I remember between you and OC'ing Noob, they're better on mids, but sacrifice some of the bottom end extension and 'thump' that the TF10's have. I'd really miss that aspect if I had them, so I don't really find them perfect. IIRC, OC'ing Noob doesn't favor them as well as you do, either. However, you really love them, and I believe they're your favorite IEM (if not favorite of all headphones, IEMs, and earphones combined).

Conclusively, my point is that everyone isn't going to think the TF10s or the PFE 232s are perfect or near-perfect like we believe each of them to be. Some will purchase one and truly be disappointed in the sound. Sometimes this is due to 'science' (using low-quality files, source, etc.), but sometimes it's due to opinion. It's not something we can change or prove with science
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> To my understanding currently we are not having a conversation about headphones and earphones/IEM but sample rates and bit depth. There is very little that is subjective about those, and very much that follows science to the teeth.
> 
> Subjective opinions are just that, subjective. However, when you begin discussing on an universal level, you can't go waving subjective opinions around like they were of wider significance that can be generalized. When speaking on a broader universal sense, you have to have something that is either backed up by logic (ie. proof that what you are claiming has the statistical likelihood of not being mere guessing in a blind test) or physics (measurable with calibrated instruments that are more sensitive than your ear, then later proving that this measurable difference translates to an audible difference in a blind test).
> 
> To me, subjectivists being hypersensitive towards any stern criticism is being irate, and I'm just being brief. Focus in refuting the point instead of pretending you are getting upset about the way things are worded. I can assure you that gets you nowhere either.


Irregardless, the title of the thread is not 'The Science of Audio'. Of course everyone should know some basics, but going into a lengthy discussion about it should just be taking to another thread. If you're confused of what my last post was attempting to do, you can see above.

In the grand scheme of things, I was trying to re-rail the thread back on-topic playfully. Whether you want to call your attitude stern, arrogant, or whatever is up to you.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> When you say bounced down, do you mean downsampled from the same mastering? What if the Master for the 24 bit was different from the master from the 16 bit? And let's say the master for the 24 bit was done better, would that make a difference (This was my whole point - like I said if all things are equal I'm sure I wouldn't hear any difference)? I'm just asking questions here not trying to debunk anything.


Yeah, I mean I did the conversion down from the original high-res file and then listened to both. As have many others. All things equal, most people don't seem to be hearing differences (I'm saying I didn't and haven't), and those that do usually seem... uh... looser about their testing methodologies.

Often high-res or other offerings or pressings are different masterings, as we've both been saying! Which of course means that sometimes these high-res recordings are worth buying because you're getting a different master, regardless of whether or not the format is any practical benefit.

edit: different topic...

re: sonic preferences: there is some scientific research on listener preferences. Even if you can't make absolutely strong arguments about preferences for individual people without asking them, there is plenty to say and look at with respect to the populace, different peoples. Look at the work of Toole et al. on loudspeakers with Canada's National Research Council. Also for headphones at Harmon International now with Sean Olive's group. Sean Olive's got some interesting stuff from his research posted on his blog on this matter.

http://seanolive.blogspot.com/

Note that for headphones and IEMs, due to the positioning of the drivers you're pretty much bypassing the normal auditory system with respect to hearing things out in space-effects from ears, ear canals, heads, bodies, etc. are different. So the same headphone may sound different for different people, which is a factor that is considered. With IEMs often the fit is quite different for different people, not to mention using different tips, which also affect the sound.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> When you say bounced down, do you mean down-sampled (I'm not even sure if that's the right term) from the same mastering? What if the Master for the 24 bit was different from the master from the 16 bit? And let's say the master for the 24 bit was done better, would that make a difference (This was my whole point - like I said if all things are equal I'm sure I wouldn't hear any difference)? I'm just asking questions here not trying to debunk anything.


If your 24-bit master is different from the 16-bit master, that means there is no way to be sure the two files are exactly the same regarding things like equalization, compression/limiting, panning and many other factors that make up the final "sound" of a recording. If you want to keep the comparison purely format-only, you simply *must* keep the reference file the same to ensure what you hear is indeed a difference in the bit rate or bit depth and not something else in the production chain being different. Easiest way to do this is by taking the 24-bit file you have, and doing your best at downsampling it with least possible artefacts to 16-bits, and then compare those two. If you take say a SACD recording that is 24-bit and a different regular CD recording that is 16-bit, you can't know if they altered the other CD in different ways before it was put into production (some recording labels change the dynamic range for "audiophile" recordings to suit their target audience better). The situation is way way worse and more factors are involved if you have downloaded a ripped CD that has been compressed into FLAC or something, because there are several different settings that could go wrong in the ripping process that result in a different waveform. By using the same original file and comparing that original to a downsampled version you eliminate many of these factors from affecting the outcome of the experiment.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How much better is the render time?
> 
> Also I just wanted to know, because I haven't upgraded yet, don't really know why.
> 
> Because this is my least-favourite game:


Export times are really fast for me.

I haven't dabbled much with Live 8 so I can't make a comparison.

Though either way, exporting has been fast for my desktop and macbook using live 9.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Though I'd love to do the test, that would be cool! Yes I won't peek and check out which is which!


Well here we go:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hbiccl7re6sclql/Test%201.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/download/a36w8z4bonsfk6a/Test%202.zip

Included in the .zip's are these versions:

32-bit 96k
16-bit 44.1k
16-bit 320kb mp3
See if you can tell the difference!

(ps I rendered the original file from 32bit 96k to 16-bit 320kb mp3, and then to 16bit .wav just so the file type wouldn't give it away)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Replying to these in a separate post....because I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I read prez as 'pez' and thought, 'Boy, this escalated quickly.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The world is a scary place, though.
> I wasn't really going for a blanket statement...whatever, maybe I was. It was more to point out that a lot of people pay attention to a lot of stuff that doesn't always matter. I mean of course every little thing matters in it's own aspect. Sure audio engineering and the like is important so that we get quality recordings to listen to, but why should everyone over-exaggerate everything and say 'because science says so, this is better'? Sure this works for other stuff, but not really audio.
> 
> Let's also not forget that different people think different things sound better or worse. Trying to change what they like to what you like is just d-baggery at it's finest.
> 
> Because I know this post isn't really going anywhere structurally, let me say this (and I'm going to use you as an example TD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> I really love my TF10's. They're not flat; far from it really, but I love them because they portray the emotion, and what I consider to be the perfect sound. Not everyone agrees, though; even you.
> 
> I've never heard the PFE 232s, so forgive me if I repeat this wrong, but from what I remember between you and OC'ing Noob, they're better on mids, but sacrifice some of the bottom end extension and 'thump' that the TF10's have. I'd really miss that aspect if I had them, so I don't really find them perfect. IIRC, OC'ing Noob doesn't favor them as well as you do, either. However, you really love them, and I believe they're your favorite IEM (if not favorite of all headphones, IEMs, and earphones combined).
> 
> Conclusively, my point is that everyone isn't going to think the TF10s or the PFE 232s are perfect or near-perfect like we believe each of them to be. Some will purchase one and truly be disappointed in the sound. Sometimes this is due to 'science' (using low-quality files, source, etc.), but sometimes it's due to opinion. It's not something we can change or prove with science
> Irregardless, the title of the thread is not 'The Science of Audio'. Of course everyone should know some basics, but going into a lengthy discussion about it should just be taking to another thread. If you're confused of what my last post was attempting to do, you can see above.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, I was trying to re-rail the thread back on-topic playfully. Whether you want to call your attitude stern, arrogant, or whatever is up to you.


Yeah I can see what you mean.
But for your TF10s...I know you might like the signature but the way I would describe them is:
Capital V shaped signature (stock cable). Thus drowned out mids
Deep sounding bass
Not very "wide" soundstage
Excellent highs
Decent mid-bass punch
Fitting issues
Ergonomics a problem with certain sports (ie cycling)

The PFE's on the other hand:
Precise and clear bass
Decent sub-bass extension (this "experience" can be upgraded with custom tips)
Excellent mids (although slightly v shaped)
Perfect highs
Excellent earphone design (lightweight and ergonomics)
Pricey

In all honesty, I couldn't really stand the TF10's, nor really see their craze.
For $150 and below though, they're absolutely brilliant. At $100 they're a steal (as long as you can get it fitted).

I know exactly why OCnoob doesn't really "rave" about the PFE's and that simply comes from going from an extremely V shaped and veiled earphone (the TF10s) to something that emphasises the highs (which might sound piercing and accentuated to his ear).
I was EXACTLY like this at first.
I really could not understand why so many people loved the PFE232's, especially over the more "smoother" Westone 3's.

It's not until I put some Comply Foam tips on the PFE's that I really understood its qualities.
Being a basshead (extreme one at the time) the ZO2 then fulfilled all my bass needs.

Over the period of 6months, I started reducing the bass of my ZO2 - then coming to a point of removing the Comply's and listening the PFE's completely "raw" - with their silicone tips.
I vividly remember telling myself:
"How on earth could I not stand this at first listen?"
It's then when it hit me, from the background of earphones I had, to where I had come now.

It just comes with time really - your "head" getting used to the new sound and more so new signature.

I should also like to point out, I prefer a V shaped signature myself. I used to EQ a few earphones in a more V shaped signature to fit my preferences (ie the DBA-02 mk2s) - but the TF10 takes V to another level lol.

As a side note: Have you tried other earphones? If so which ones and why did you dislike them?

I know this is all subjective, but that's my honest opinion.
And yes, I do regard the PFE232's as the best universal earphones I've heard.
My friend said I would go completely mad if I heard the JH13's - he had the chance to demo them, and said: "mate these are like your PFE232s but on Class A steroids" - he loved the JH13's so much that he might get himself a pair.
This was coming from someone who regarded my PFE232's as good, but not the best he had personally heard and/or liked. (My friend being someone who prefers more detail in the mids and a more wider /airy soundstage) ie. He would pick the heir 4a's over the PFE232's.

In the end: I totally agree about over-exaggerating things about objective audio. With that said, some things are just facts and figures - something you cannot go without mentioning.
Subjectivity will always play a role in audio (and this can be down to anything) - literally someone could play the SAME track to a person 3x and they might differentiate it as it being "different"

I would honestly love to conduct an experiment if I was studying audio at uni or something.
Sit people down, tell them one is MP3 320 the other is FLAC (where they would have to differentiate the differences) - where in reality, the tracks are identical.
It would be nice to see if people would point out there was differences, when in reality there were none.
Would be great to also get a variety of people: Audiophiles, audio enthusiasts and audio "noobs".


----------



## mikeaj

There's a huge precedence for observing differences when given the exact same audio stimulus. You can see all over the published literature, though I forget the papers. The main issues are the quality of auditory memory and also how it's impossible to listen to something the exact same way repeatedly. What's perceived is heavily influenced by how you're listening and what you're listening for.

I think (note: think) this tends to be less the case for more trained listeners, though I can't cite a figure or study for that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Missed this earlier. Use 24-bit on the hardware. It has some practical advantage if you are doing say software volume control (a lot of it). You don't cause harm. I mean, the internal sound processing and mixing on a computer is at a higher resolution anyway, but essentially if you're just playing 16-bit stuff you're padding the outputs with 8 zeros on each sample... no problem.
> 
> As mentioned earlier, optimally you set the sample rate of the source, but yeah, there may be no clean solution if your sources are different (say games at 48 kHz if they're actually still doing that and most music at 44.1 kHz). But it's unlikely to make an audible difference unless the sample rate converter used is bullocks. One option is to just set 48 kHz or 96 kHz and then have your music player do the sample rate conversion itself, like say in foobar (especially with the well-known SoX plugin routines).
> 
> In any case, this probably isn't much worth worrying about.
> I've bounced down some high-res stuff before, tried to hear a difference, and failed, but that's just me. Also I've heard of plenty of studio guys doing that and failing. Also some have done that for LP or master tapes or whatnot back in the day. Also as seen in some peer-reviewed research, for what that's worth (which is more than some people think and less than what others think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I see! Thanks a lot for the info








I use Windows Media player only to play my music- it's simple and I love it








So all-in-all I could do 24bit on the hardware, but I won't see any gains - correctomundo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, I mean I did the conversion down from the original high-res file and then listened to both. As have many others. All things equal, most people don't seem to be hearing differences (I'm saying I didn't and haven't), and those that do usually seem... uh... looser about their testing methodologies.
> 
> Often high-res or other offerings or pressings are different masterings, as we've both been saying! Which of course means that sometimes these high-res recordings are worth buying because you're getting a different master, regardless of whether or not the format is any practical benefit.
> 
> edit: different topic...
> 
> re: sonic preferences: there is some scientific research on listener preferences. Even if you can't make absolutely strong arguments about preferences for individual people without asking them, there is plenty to say and look at with respect to the populace, different peoples. Look at the work of Toole et al. on loudspeakers with Canada's National Research Council. Also for headphones at Harmon International now with Sean Olive's group. Sean Olive's got some interesting stuff from his research posted on his blog on this matter.
> 
> http://seanolive.blogspot.com/
> 
> Note that for headphones and IEMs, due to the positioning of the drivers you're pretty much bypassing the normal auditory system with respect to hearing things out in space-effects from ears, ear canals, heads, bodies, etc. are different. So the same headphone may sound different for different people, which is a factor that is considered. With IEMs often the fit is quite different for different people, not to mention using different tips, which also affect the sound.


I must say, after getting custom tips for my PFE232's - I can't stress how correct that is.
Literally a few mm away, the driver now sounds different.
The speed of the PFE232's is slower, the decay is different, the soundstage is wider and the sub-bass is much more present (but that's because it is shoved more closely to your ear drum)
It's crazy how audio works. I love it







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> There's a huge precedence for observing differences when given the exact same audio stimulus. You can see all over the published literature, though I forget the papers. The main issues are the quality of auditory memory and also how it's impossible to listen to something the exact same way repeatedly. What's perceived is heavily influenced by how you're listening and what you're listening for.
> 
> I think (note: think) this tends to be less the case for more trained listeners, though I can't cite a figure or study for that.


I would agree with that.
A more "trained" ear would possibly able to tell you more differences (if any) rather than someone with no experiences.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well here we go:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hbiccl7re6sclql/Test%201.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/a36w8z4bonsfk6a/Test%202.zip
> 
> Included in the .zip's are these versions:
> 
> 32-bit 96k
> 16-bit 44.1k
> 16-bit 320kb mp3
> See if you can tell the difference!
> 
> (ps I rendered the original file from 32bit 96k to 16-bit 320kb mp3, and then to 16bit .wav just so the file type wouldn't give it away)


OH FUN!
Ima try this







!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I can see what you mean.
> But for your TF10s...I know you might like the signature but the way I would describe them is:
> Capital V shaped signature (stock cable). Thus drowned out mids
> Deep sounding bass
> Not very "wide" soundstage
> Excellent highs
> Decent mid-bass punch
> Fitting issues
> Ergonomics a problem with certain sports (ie cycling)
> 
> The PFE's on the other hand:
> Precise and clear bass
> Decent sub-bass extension (this "experience" can be upgraded with custom tips)
> Excellent mids (although slightly v shaped)
> Perfect highs
> Excellent earphone design (lightweight and ergonomics)
> Pricey
> 
> In all honesty, I couldn't really stand the TF10's, nor really see their craze.
> For $150 and below though, they're absolutely brilliant. At $100 they're a steal (as long as you can get it fitted).
> 
> I know exactly why OCnoob doesn't really "rave" about the PFE's and that simply comes from going from an extremely V shaped and veiled earphone (the TF10s) to something that emphasises the highs (which might sound piercing and accentuated to his ear).
> I was EXACTLY like this at first.
> I really could not understand why so many people loved the PFE232's, especially over the more "smoother" Westone 3's.
> 
> It's not until I put some Comply Foam tips on the PFE's that I really understood its qualities.
> Being a basshead (extreme one at the time) the ZO2 then fulfilled all my bass needs.
> 
> Over the period of 6months, I started reducing the bass of my ZO2 - then coming to a point of removing the Comply's and listening the PFE's completely "raw" - with their silicone tips.
> I vividly remember telling myself:
> "How on earth could I not stand this at first listen?"
> It's then when it hit me, from the background of earphones I had, to where I had come now.
> 
> It just comes with time really - your "head" getting used to the new sound and more so new signature.
> 
> I should also like to point out, I prefer a V shaped signature myself. I used to EQ a few earphones in a more V shaped signature to fit my preferences (ie the DBA-02 mk2s) - but the TF10 takes V to another level lol.
> 
> As a side note: Have you tried other earphones? If so which ones and why did you dislike them?
> 
> I know this is all subjective, but that's my honest opinion.
> And yes, I do regard the PFE232's as the best universal earphones I've heard.
> My friend said I would go completely mad if I heard the JH13's - he had the chance to demo them, and said: "mate these are like your PFE232s but on Class A steroids" - he loved the JH13's so much that he might get himself a pair.
> This was coming from someone who regarded my PFE232's as good, but not the best he had personally heard and/or liked. (My friend being someone who prefers more detail in the mids and a more wider /airy soundstage) ie. He would pick the heir 4a's over the PFE232's.
> 
> In the end: I totally agree about over-exaggerating things about objective audio. With that said, some things are just facts and figures - something you cannot go without mentioning.
> Subjectivity will always play a role in audio (and this can be down to anything) - literally someone could play the SAME track to a person 3x and they might differentiate it as it being "different"
> 
> I would honestly love to conduct an experiment if I was studying audio at uni or something.
> Sit people down, tell them one is MP3 320 the other is FLAC (where they would have to differentiate the differences) - where in reality, the tracks are identical.
> It would be nice to see if people would point out there was differences, when in reality there were none.
> Would be great to also get a variety of people: Audiophiles, audio enthusiasts and audio "noobs".


Strangely for me, and I'm assuming this is a fit(ment) issue, the TF10 could rival the HD600 and HD650 in soundstage, and mids aren't as veiled as I think most put them. Again, something I think to be a fitment issue/conflcit.

Also, I've heard a few IEMs, though haven't heard a lot of newer ones since say...2010? I started out with the SF3s; hated them. I thought they had no bass, and literally consider it one of the worst purchases I've ever made.

The ER-6i was my second IEM. I was a bit skeptical of it, considering it was described to have even less bass and appeal than the SF3. I actually found it quite pleasant. The bass didn't really 'hit' (if you can even call it that) as hard as the SF3, but because of it's much much more neutral sound signature, it was much more enjoyable. Bass was 'thumpy', mids weren't over-pronounced, and highs, while conveyed a bit brighter to me, were nice.

From the impressions I had from those two IEMs/earphones, and what I was able to read on Head-fi (we're talking ~2007-2008, so while it was still decent), my next step was between the SF5 Pro (or EB) or the ER-4P. I wasn't rolling in money at the time, so I was left with a lot of stuff to read.

What ended up happening is Amazon had the TF10's for that unbeatable $90 price tag and I jumped on it. It was love at first listen, and even to this day, I still love them. While abroad in Spain in summer of 2010, I slept with them, and split the ear piece on one of the sides. I ended up being able to glue it back with some careful super glue, but at that point, I sold them for cheap when I got back (disclosed the split; don't worry







).

At this point, I got curious and was offered a great deal (local, even) on a pair of Shure SE530s. I think I paid $150 for them. Because I paid so little for them, I don't consider them to be my worst audio purchase, I consider it to be a very close second. I found them dark, mid-centric, and bloated in the bass. The detail (especially on the bottom end) of the TF10s was so much better. I will blame me calling them 'dark' to the every-so-bright TF10 sound signature I was accustomed to, but the rest is a sore memory.

However, since then, I got another pair of TF10's on Amazon for their legendary $90 price, and I've held onto them since. I sold the SE530s somewhere in that timeframe and haven't looked back since. I'm very curious to try them again (I can't remember if the 535s are supposed to be any different sonically), as well as other IEMs, but it seems like the IEM market has been so over-saturated since then it's hard to wrap one's head around.

My next step in audio is actually going to be a cable for the TF10s (hate how expensive cables are for them) or another set of IEMs altogether. I'll never let the TF10 go, but I'm always open to seeing something rival them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

*looks happy*


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Wanna get a blind test with 16 v 24bit? Because I really cant tell the difference once it's down-sampled from 32bit.
> 
> Like I'll give you a file and you try tell me which is 32/24 and which is 16.
> 
> No looking at the bit rate tho


Definitely down for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Fair enough but isn't the ABX tester for Foobar also reliant on the type of soundcard/dac/amp the PC or Laptop has? Wouldn't that skew the results? Just asking, I guess you'll have to have certain parameters set before you test things out to make sure you get accurate results.
> 
> I've had a few friends test the ABX tester for Foobar and there were some recordings that they were able to discern LP 24 bit and then some (mostly pop and rap music) that you couldn't tell the difference. Doesn't that show that how it's recorded also plays a factor (Most pop songs if not all are recorded poorly right?)?


I listened to Lana Del Reys album via cd flac rip and vinyl flac rip and she's pop and I heard a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> great info there - cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that's the thing - my equipment is capable of it - but if the music isn't to begin with, then it's a bit pointless in the end isn't it?
> 
> Ie. listening to radio on my browser.


Only pointless of you can't hear the difference.

Maybe the mastering is different like mikeaj said and that's why 24bit vinyl sounded better. Either way the vinyl track sounded better and no one is gonna convince me otherwise on that.


----------



## pez

Gonna have to take advantage of my turntable's USB out and 'rip' the albums I have. I'm very curious to see if I can tell a noticeable difference on Lamb of God's remaster.


----------



## Alex132

Here Simca:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Though I'd love to do the test, that would be cool! Yes I won't peek and check out which is which!
> 
> 
> 
> Well here we go:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/hbiccl7re6sclql/Test%201.zip
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/a36w8z4bonsfk6a/Test%202.zip
> 
> Included in the .zip's are these versions:
> 
> 32-bit 96k
> 16-bit 44.1k
> 16-bit 320kb mp3
> See if you can tell the difference!
> 
> (ps I rendered the original file from 32bit 96k to 16-bit 320kb mp3, and then to 16bit .wav just so the file type wouldn't give it away)
Click to expand...

I know someone's probably going to cheat tho


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Strangely for me, and I'm assuming this is a fit(ment) issue, the TF10 could rival the HD600 and HD650 in soundstage, and mids aren't as veiled as I think most put them. Again, something I think to be a fitment issue/conflcit.
> 
> Also, I've heard a few IEMs, though haven't heard a lot of newer ones since say...2010? I started out with the SF3s; hated them. I thought they had no bass, and literally consider it one of the worst purchases I've ever made.
> 
> The ER-6i was my second IEM. I was a bit skeptical of it, considering it was described to have even less bass and appeal than the SF3. I actually found it quite pleasant. The bass didn't really 'hit' (if you can even call it that) as hard as the SF3, but because of it's much much more neutral sound signature, it was much more enjoyable. Bass was 'thumpy', mids weren't over-pronounced, and highs, while conveyed a bit brighter to me, were nice.
> 
> From the impressions I had from those two IEMs/earphones, and what I was able to read on Head-fi (we're talking ~2007-2008, so while it was still decent), my next step was between the SF5 Pro (or EB) or the ER-4P. I wasn't rolling in money at the time, so I was left with a lot of stuff to read.
> 
> What ended up happening is Amazon had the TF10's for that unbeatable $90 price tag and I jumped on it. It was love at first listen, and even to this day, I still love them. While abroad in Spain in summer of 2010, I slept with them, and split the ear piece on one of the sides. I ended up being able to glue it back with some careful super glue, but at that point, I sold them for cheap when I got back (disclosed the split; don't worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> At this point, I got curious and was offered a great deal (local, even) on a pair of Shure SE530s. I think I paid $150 for them. Because I paid so little for them, I don't consider them to be my worst audio purchase, I consider it to be a very close second. I found them dark, mid-centric, and bloated in the bass. The detail (especially on the bottom end) of the TF10s was so much better. I will blame me calling them 'dark' to the every-so-bright TF10 sound signature I was accustomed to, but the rest is a sore memory.
> 
> However, since then, I got another pair of TF10's on Amazon for their legendary $90 price, and I've held onto them since. I sold the SE530s somewhere in that timeframe and haven't looked back since. I'm very curious to try them again (I can't remember if the 535s are supposed to be any different sonically), as well as other IEMs, but it seems like the IEM market has been so over-saturated since then it's hard to wrap one's head around.
> 
> My next step in audio is actually going to be a cable for the TF10s (hate how expensive cables are for them) or another set of IEMs altogether. I'll never let the TF10 go, but I'm always open to seeing something rival them.


I'm not going to lie, your ears must be completely different from what 99% of people I know or have read online lol.
I heard and owned the Se535's from what I knew of the Se530 and people who owned both the Se530 and 535's there wasn't much difference between the two sonically.
The Se535's were deemed as mid centric, no sub-bass but lean mid-bass. Their highs were accentuated too.

As for fit - I can guarantee you it wasn't a fit issue - I had them sent over by a friend with 2 custom cables on it too. (3 cables all together).
The custom made silver cable, made a hell lot of difference to me and my good audio buddies (3 of us in the loop) - all of us agreed upon the differences of the cables.
Silver cable by "chrishimself" was the brightest sounding wire - that revealed a lot of the mid range of the TF10s
The "westone" cable was more bassy - but had better mids and highs than the stock cable
The stock cable was atrocious - it sucked in all aspects - the bass was "bloated" with it.

Again, it wasn't only me to note this with the SAME pair of TF10s with the SAME wires. The set was "loaned" between us 3.
2 of us having a lot of experience in earphones.

Anyway - moving unto your earphone history:
They seem to be more mid centric earphones - despite your TF10s being literally the polar opposite.

What I sense you want is low end rumble.
Thus sub-bass. If I'm not mistaken.

If so, then there are literally only a few routes (within a certain price range) that you COULD take:
1. Get a silver cable for the TF10s (buy it used or something if u have to)
2. Buy yourself a DYNAMIC DRIVER earphone. The TF10s are the BEST BA driver earphones for bass on the market. Both for mid-bass and sub-bass. You won't really find a better bassy BA driver out there. If you were going to get a new set of earphones, and wouldn't want to carry around something extra (ie like the digizoid zo2), then you would get yourself something like the Sony EX1000. Those would give you a nice bass slam and rumble, but at the same time give you better mids over your TF10s. Much better mids.
3. You could stick to BA drivers (ie the PFE232s being what I deem one of the best for capable bass in BA driver earphones) and then hook it up to an amp (like the ZO2) to give you that extra bass you want. See the thing is with BAs there are some out there that are excellent, but when it coems to bass (ie the se535's) they just suck so hard. Another good earphone for BA driver bassy earphones would be the Westone line (at least the older one)

If it were me, in your shoes I would :
-Keep the TF10s (as backup or just as reference for the time being - seeing as you got them so cheap) -> literally a give-away at that price
-Then buy yourself either a dynamic or BA driver + amp earphone.

What makes the TF10s so good was the fact they really did well in the low end. Coupled with a wire upgrade, they became very good earphones.
But the caveat was their low black friday prices.
At $90 and even $150 (as said before) nothing came close to them.
Nowadays, you could get something like the Vsonic GR07MK2's but in no way shape or form do they come close to the bass that is produced from the TF10s.

Try going to a few meets if you can - see if you can hear some other earphones. Or do a loaning type thing and maybe you'll be a bit more "open minded" to other earphones, outside the TF10s

Just a side note:
I'm no believer in spending anything above £50 on a set of cables for earphones
Nor do I like the idea of an amp to be carried around.

However:
-I carry around my Zo2 because of the bass and the "colour" it gives my earphones + its extremely small size (one of the smallest and powerful portable amps on the market)
-I tried the TF10s cables and interconnects for my phone to amp and silver cables to me made a difference. I used to not really believe that much in cables, but ever since that TF10 experience (and I couldn't careless if it made a positive or negative effect on the sound as I didn't own the earphones, but had them for over a month to play around with) - I really think the silver cables made a hell load of difference.
But when I factored in the ridiculously high price for them - I said: "Forget these earphones, for that price, you might as well buy yourself a brand new BETTER set of earphones that do what the TF10s do and better for a cheaper price"


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Here Simca:
> I know someone's probably going to cheat tho


OK doing this on the fly:
No cheating on my behalf no idea how I would cheat anyway.

So I put it to 24bit 96hz on my ODAC
Listening to the music on WMP via the ODAC + Digizoid ZO2 + Modded D2Ks

Warning spoilers below of my results!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Test 1:
Track 1: sounded mid-way, but lacked "range" for some reason - ie didn't extend as well as 2 and 3 - 16-bit 320kb mp3
Track 2: sounded the dirtiest - 16-bit 44.1k
Track 3: sounded the cleanest - 32-bit 96k

Test 2:
Track 1: A little off in some of the bass hits so I can only assume - 16-bit 320kb mp3
Track 2: Cleanest sounding and most dynamic - 32-bit 96k
Track 3: Mid-way only guessed this one, due to it being the default - 16-bit 44.1k

In conclusion:
Yeah that was near impossible to hear the differences, did I get them right or wrong, I'm super intrigued







!!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Here Simca:
> I know someone's probably going to cheat tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK doing this on the fly:
> No cheating on my behalf no idea how I would cheat anyway.
> 
> So I put it to 24bit 96hz on my ODAC
> Listening to the music on WMP via the ODAC + Digizoid ZO2 + Modded D2Ks
> 
> Warning spoilers below of my results!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> Track 1: sounded mid-way, but lacked "range" for some reason - ie didn't extend as well as 2 and 3 - 16-bit 320kb mp3
> Track 2: sounded the dirtiest - 16-bit 44.1k
> Track 3: sounded the cleanest - 32-bit 96k
> 
> Test 2:
> Track 1: A little off in some of the bass hits so I can only assume - 16-bit 320kb mp3
> Track 2: Cleanest sounding and most dynamic - 32-bit 96k
> Track 3: Mid-way only guessed this one, due to it being the default - 16-bit 44.1k
> 
> In conclusion:
> Yeah that was near impossible to hear the differences, did I get them right or wrong, I'm super intrigued
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Test 1:

Track 1: Wrong, 16-bit 44.1k
Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
Track 3: Correct! 32bit 96k

Test 2:

Track 1: Wrong, 32-bit 96k
Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
Track 3: Correct, guessed but yeah 16bit 44.1k

Conclusions:

You like mp3s. And guessed only right


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> 
> Track 1: Wrong, 16-bit 44.1k
> Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
> Track 3: Correct! 32bit 96k
> 
> Test 2:
> 
> Track 1: Wrong, 32-bit 96k
> Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
> Track 3: Correct, guessed but yeah 16bit 44.1k
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> You like mp3s. And guessed only right


Out of those - is 16-bit 44.1k or 320kb mp3 worse?
I presume 320 right?


----------



## Fortunex

Did ABX testing (with Foobar2k's ABX plugin) between all 3 tracks, couldn't tell the difference between any of them.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> 
> Track 1: Wrong, 16-bit 44.1k
> Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
> Track 3: Correct! 32bit 96k
> 
> Test 2:
> 
> Track 1: Wrong, 32-bit 96k
> Track 2: Wrong, 320kb mp3
> Track 3: Correct, guessed but yeah 16bit 44.1k
> 
> Conclusions:
> 
> You like mp3s. And guessed only right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of those - is 16-bit 44.1k or 320kb mp3 worse?
> I presume 320 right?
Click to expand...

320 yeah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Did ABX testing (with Foobar2k's ABX plugin) between all 3 tracks, couldn't tell the difference between any of them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 320 yeah


ah then in test one I was borderline good







!


----------



## Simca

Here are my results for what I think each of these sound like. I wrote initial impressions instead of choosing which is which since I didn't bother to remember what you said each was..you said MP3 16bit flac and 32bit flac I think.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1) Sounds bad. Sounds compressed. Lacks clarity of instrument. Each instrument seems like it has its wave length limited like it's lacking the fullness of its sound.

2) This one introduces a lot of noise. Immediately changed tracks as I knew this was the worst lowest bitrate version.

3) Sharper, clearer than the others. Full wave length being used. Sounds are fuller. This is the 32bit version.

Test 2

1) Sounds are clear, articulated, sharp. Without hearing any others at the time of writing this, I believe this to be the 32 bit version. Highs sound much cleaner and livelier. Has a sort of zing to it the others lack. Bass is tighter.

2) introduces a lot of noise, this is the worst one.

3) Sounds slightly more congested than the first one. Wave length sounds slimmer than the first. Sounds lack the fullness of the first. Bass doesn't sound as textured as the first one. This bass is more congested, more...bloated. Definitely "more" bass in this version.

The comparison on this 2nd test was harder than the first.



Alex, if you could make me 1 more test just like this and PM it to me only so I can also respond to you only that'd be great. Just want to show everyone that there's a difference between 24bit and 16 bit.

Also, if you could include a 24 bit vs 32 bit, that'd be interesting even though my DACs only go up to 24bit.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Alex, if you could make me 1 more test just like this and PM it to me only so I can also respond to you only that'd be great. Just want to show everyone that there's a difference between 24bit and 16 bit.


An unprofessional test (that can be tampered with since you can just cheat and look at the waveforms, and your equipment might be sub-par, producing audibly different quality at different sample rates that can tip you off even if the difference in the waveform was negligible and inaudible in itself) is not going to convince anyone. There has been a thorough study in a controlled environment by professionals, that has been peer-reviewed and says that there is no difference. The paper is here: http://www.drewdaniels.com/audible.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I listened to Lana Del Reys album via cd flac rip and vinyl flac rip and she's pop and I heard a difference.


Vinyl and CD are obviously different masters, changing your RIAA and A/D converter alone can drastically change how it sounds. What you are hearing is two completely different masters, not just two different formats so that analogy is logically fallacious.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> An unprofessional test (that can be tampered with since you can just cheat and look at the waveforms, and your equipment might be sub-par, producing audibly different quality at different sample rates that can tip you off even if the difference in the waveform was negligible and inaudible in itself) is not going to convince anyone. There has been a thorough study in a controlled environment by professionals, that has been peer-reviewed and says that there is no difference. The paper is here: http://www.drewdaniels.com/audible.pdf
> Vinyl and CD are obviously different masters, changing your RIAA and A/D converter alone can drastically change how it sounds. What you are hearing is two completely different masters, not just two different formats so that analogy is logically fallacious.


I understand your point of view. Kinda' hard to prove that I can tell the difference, but we're going to have to part ways here, I suppose. I like scientific studies more than most people on head-fi, but I'm also not so wrapped up in the science that I'm going to not allow my ears to help me tell the difference. If I find something more enjoyable to listen to, I'm going to listen to it. If I think I can hear more detail in one format over another, I'm going to listen to that format. I can't and don't think anyone should have you tell them what they can and can't hear.

I'm willing to say whatever @ different masters for Vinyl and CD. I'm OK with that answer. I don't know if it's true, but I'd give you that. When Alex himself is the master of both versions though, I can't agree with that statement when I can hear the difference between all 3.

I did have a question for Alex though, is that seriously 320kbps? It sounds horrific for 320kbps. There's so much noise it's insane.

I was talking to a friend telling him that when I last tested my hearing, I could hear up to 21khz which at my age is amazing. Test your hearing, what can you guys hear up to?

http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/

The only thing I didn't like about that test is that while it's for the most part quiet, I feel like they have just a little bit of noise in them that stops them from being dead silent (like a little T sound at the end when the clip finished).


----------



## seepra

I think we agree to disagree and can just drop the subject









To make things worse I would be sincerely ready to vouch that samples of 320kbps vs FLAC that can be ABXed by trained professionals are rare, and that samples of 320kbps vs FLAC that can be ABXed by Laymen are virtually nonexistent, as long as the encoding has been done properly. However I'm quite sure many would take that as trolling seeing what kind of a stigma lossy compression has in the audiophile circles, so I won't go there.

For me personally, anything above 192kbps is perfect because in the end, even if all of these changes existed, music is the whole point, not the encoder or formats or masters. I've never stopped listening to a recording because it was a bad master, mixing or too low quality because I can dig it anyway, so this whole argument is rather impractical, bordering towards trivial in this context. It's just easy to get uppity about "facts"


----------



## Simca

Agreed about disagreeing.

That said, I agree that a properly mastered 320kbps MP3 sounds almost as good as FLAC. That's why I had to question Alex as to whether his 320kbps MP3 was really 320kbps because it introduced way more noise than a 320kbps mp3 should have.

Sometimes, depending on the recording, complexity and the genre of music, it's extremely hard to tell the difference between MP3 and FLAC. For some genres though and in general, I can hear the difference between 320kbps MP3 and FLAC. Is it such a huge difference that I absolutely need to hear FLAC over 320kbps? No, not at all. They're very similar and the space saved my 320kbps MP3 is fantastic.

I think where you're diverging at the end of the previous post where you're arguing the triviality of the recordings is that while yes, music is gonna be awesome no matter the compression or bitrate or whatever. I think the difference is that if we're truly looking for the best quality sound and we're able to attain it, why not use it? Why not use FLAC instead of MP3 if hard drive space is not an issue? Why not use 24bit instead of 16 bit if you can hear the difference or THINK you can hear the difference and hard drive space isn't an issue? Ultimately, the goal of everyone I would think is to get the best possible sound.


----------



## seepra

Sure space is not a constraint usually, but for mobile usage at least I want to be sure I'm not wasting storage, hence why I'm settled with 192kbps Ogg Vorbis. It's "good enough", especially when you take into account that it's meant for mobile usage, while walking or commuting. The background noise is going to cover up any tiny artefacts by an order of magnitude (unless you're wearing custom-molded IEM or something that attenuates massive amounts of external noise). It's just more practical to take these factors into account there.

Also, I personally have a problem against buying SACD or HiRes recordings, not only because they offer nonexistent gains, but also because they cost a massive amount more than normal recordings. I find it rather enfuriating how many labels are ready to market them as an improvement when there has never been a controlled peer-reviewed test that would prove their significance. At some silly level, I'm having a grandeur fantasy about "sticking it to the man" by not buying silver cables or SACD.

24-bit is better, but the gains can be enjoyed with 16-bit recordings too as long as your DAC is 24-bit (most are nowadays). If you have lots of digital volume attenuation downstream and then crank it up from the amplifier, it becomes more apparent and easy how 16-bit DACs can cause quantization noise. This is because every time you halve the amplitude, you lose one bit of dynamic range. When you have a 24-bit DAC and a 16-bit file, you have 8 bits reserved for volume control before you even need to requantize anything from the original 16-bit recording. Benefits related to all this gain and mixing are even more prominent in studio environment. There 16 bits could prove to be difficult to work with, but most studios work in 32-bit floating point or 24-bit.

Although the video is obviously heavily compressed thanks to YouTube, this demonstration of bit-depth is rather eyeopening on the effects


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Look what happened! I just got back from work and you guys already did the test! I'll have to sleep first before I do the test myself though... I'm exhausted from work!

Anyway, I agree with some of your points seepra, the most important one - enjoy the music!

I also agree with Simca with regards to having or wanting to have the best possible (quality) sound and everything else she mentioned above.

Overall, a very interesting conversation folks! i really enjoyed that!


----------



## Simca

Is it weird that I got sick when I listened to him play with the phase shift? Maybe I'm just really hungry which I am admittedly. I'm going to go get some food.


----------



## phillyd

I'm hardly a candidate for this study with my equipment but I can tell you that without fail I can differentiate FLAC 16bit from 320 mp3 on certain songs. I have to really know the song, and I can't tell the difference on speakers.

I ripped them both from a CD with EAC. Both 44100Hz, 16bit.

That being said, I'm fairly certain that a lot of the FLAC that I can tell from MP3 is due to poor accuracy encoding on the mp3. I can only be certain that isn't the case with the ones I ripped myself.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Here are my results for what I think each of these sound like. I wrote initial impressions instead of choosing which is which since I didn't bother to remember what you said each was..you said MP3 16bit flac and 32bit flac I think.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Sounds bad. Sounds compressed. Lacks clarity of instrument. Each instrument seems like it has its wave length limited like it's lacking the fullness of its sound.
> 
> 2) This one introduces a lot of noise. Immediately changed tracks as I knew this was the worst lowest bitrate version.
> 
> 3) Sharper, clearer than the others. Full wave length being used. Sounds are fuller. This is the 32bit version.
> 
> Test 2
> 
> 1) Sounds are clear, articulated, sharp. Without hearing any others at the time of writing this, I believe this to be the 32 bit version. Highs sound much cleaner and livelier. Has a sort of zing to it the others lack. Bass is tighter.
> 
> 2) introduces a lot of noise, this is the worst one.
> 
> 3) Sounds slightly more congested than the first one. Wave length sounds slimmer than the first. Sounds lack the fullness of the first. Bass doesn't sound as textured as the first one. This bass is more congested, more...bloated. Definitely "more" bass in this version.
> 
> The comparison on this 2nd test was harder than the first.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, if you could make me 1 more test just like this and PM it to me only so I can also respond to you only that'd be great. Just want to show everyone that there's a difference between 24bit and 16 bit.
> 
> Also, if you could include a 24 bit vs 32 bit, that'd be interesting even though my DACs only go up to 24bit.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Test 1:

1) Wrong, 32-bit
2) Correct, 320kb mp3
3) Wrong, 16bit 44.1k

Test 2:

1) Correct, 32bit
2) Correct, 320kb
3) Correct, 16bit



And how can the 320kb mp3 not be properly mastered? They all used the same process of mastering, just different files converted from the final .wav. I mean, this is mau5's music he knows how to master









Just for you Simca I will do a whole bunch of songs, (takes a long time to upload tho because of my like 40kb/s upload and 200mb file sizes).

I can post them in the group after, also gonna try and make the file sizes the same on each file. (ie; rendering to 320kb mp3, and then to 32bit 96k as it won't 'add' any detail thats impossible but it will make the file size the same) Unless you don't want that as you think that'll add extra crap.

But then it is glaringly obvious as to which one is mp3, unless you don't want mp3









And for me personally, I can't really tell the difference between 320kb mp3 and 32bit 96k, maybe in a few tracks that I listen to a lot I would - but not a day/night difference.


----------



## phillyd

I use FLAC because foobar supports it and it's nice to know that there might be a difference.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I use FLAC because foobar supports it and it's nice to know that there might be a difference.


Yeah I just use .wav because that's how I get most of my songs, and I really don't care about the file size.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah if I get a CD I just rip to .WAV because EAC has an auto setting for .WAV

It's nice knowing that there might be an improvement.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm not going to lie, your ears must be completely different from what 99% of people I know or have read online lol.
> I heard and owned the Se535's from what I knew of the Se530 and people who owned both the Se530 and 535's there wasn't much difference between the two sonically.
> The Se535's were deemed as mid centric, no sub-bass but lean mid-bass. Their highs were accentuated too.
> 
> As for fit - I can guarantee you it wasn't a fit issue - I had them sent over by a friend with 2 custom cables on it too. (3 cables all together).
> The custom made silver cable, made a hell lot of difference to me and my good audio buddies (3 of us in the loop) - all of us agreed upon the differences of the cables.
> Silver cable by "chrishimself" was the brightest sounding wire - that revealed a lot of the mid range of the TF10s
> The "westone" cable was more bassy - but had better mids and highs than the stock cable
> The stock cable was atrocious - it sucked in all aspects - the bass was "bloated" with it.
> 
> Again, it wasn't only me to note this with the SAME pair of TF10s with the SAME wires. The set was "loaned" between us 3.
> 2 of us having a lot of experience in earphones.
> 
> Anyway - moving unto your earphone history:
> They seem to be more mid centric earphones - despite your TF10s being literally the polar opposite.
> 
> What I sense you want is low end rumble.
> Thus sub-bass. If I'm not mistaken.
> 
> If so, then there are literally only a few routes (within a certain price range) that you COULD take:
> 1. Get a silver cable for the TF10s (buy it used or something if u have to)
> 2. Buy yourself a DYNAMIC DRIVER earphone. The TF10s are the BEST BA driver earphones for bass on the market. Both for mid-bass and sub-bass. You won't really find a better bassy BA driver out there. If you were going to get a new set of earphones, and wouldn't want to carry around something extra (ie like the digizoid zo2), then you would get yourself something like the Sony EX1000. Those would give you a nice bass slam and rumble, but at the same time give you better mids over your TF10s. Much better mids.
> 3. You could stick to BA drivers (ie the PFE232s being what I deem one of the best for capable bass in BA driver earphones) and then hook it up to an amp (like the ZO2) to give you that extra bass you want. See the thing is with BAs there are some out there that are excellent, but when it coems to bass (ie the se535's) they just suck so hard. Another good earphone for BA driver bassy earphones would be the Westone line (at least the older one)
> 
> If it were me, in your shoes I would :
> -Keep the TF10s (as backup or just as reference for the time being - seeing as you got them so cheap) -> literally a give-away at that price
> -Then buy yourself either a dynamic or BA driver + amp earphone.
> 
> What makes the TF10s so good was the fact they really did well in the low end. Coupled with a wire upgrade, they became very good earphones.
> But the caveat was their low black friday prices.
> At $90 and even $150 (as said before) nothing came close to them.
> Nowadays, you could get something like the Vsonic GR07MK2's but in no way shape or form do they come close to the bass that is produced from the TF10s.
> 
> Try going to a few meets if you can - see if you can hear some other earphones. Or do a loaning type thing and maybe you'll be a bit more "open minded" to other earphones, outside the TF10s
> 
> Just a side note:
> I'm no believer in spending anything above £50 on a set of cables for earphones
> Nor do I like the idea of an amp to be carried around.
> 
> However:
> -I carry around my Zo2 because of the bass and the "colour" it gives my earphones + its extremely small size (one of the smallest and powerful portable amps on the market)
> -I tried the TF10s cables and interconnects for my phone to amp and silver cables to me made a difference. I used to not really believe that much in cables, but ever since that TF10 experience (and I couldn't careless if it made a positive or negative effect on the sound as I didn't own the earphones, but had them for over a month to play around with) - I really think the silver cables made a hell load of difference.
> But when I factored in the ridiculously high price for them - I said: "Forget these earphones, for that price, you might as well buy yourself a brand new BETTER set of earphones that do what the TF10s do and better for a cheaper price"


Yeah, I am pretty closed minded on my IEM of choice







.

About the Shure's, I'm not sure if fakes were ever made for those, but I disagreed so much with others about them that I'm nearly convinced I had a fake pair lol. Then again, this is the same community that considered Monster Turbines 'acceptable'.

I use the single silicon tips on the TF10s so that could be part of my sound findings. It's early and my last post is a lot to reread, so I'm not sure if I addressed it, but I do agree that v - shape is there. I guess the detail they provide makes the recessed mids adequate for me. I mean I like my mids (see my love for the HD650). At the same time I'm not so obsessed with bass that I need so much impact. I like thump, but I like the extension the TF10s provide. Even my HD650 don't extend that low.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I am pretty closed minded on my IEM of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> About the Shure's, I'm not sure if fakes were ever made for those, but I disagreed so much with others about them that I'm nearly convinced I had a fake pair lol. Then again, this is the same community that considered Monster Turbines 'acceptable'.
> 
> I use the single silicon tips on the TF10s so that could be part of my sound findings. It's early and my last post is a lot to reread, so I'm not sure if I addressed it, but I do agree that v - shape is there. I guess the detail they provide makes the recessed mids adequate for me. I mean I like my mids (see my love for the HD650). At the same time I'm not so obsessed with bass that I need so much impact. I like thump, but I like the extension the TF10s provide. Even my HD650 don't extend that low.


Indeed the TF10's sub-bass is great.
Only thing I remember that was better or near them in sound was the Atrio MG7s - their sub bass was insane!
They had literally no mid-bass thoug and their soundstage was thin sounding, but apart from that it was amazing - for EDM one of the best earphones I've heard for the genre.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I use FLAC because foobar supports it and it's nice to know that there might be a difference.


Same goes for me, some of my FLAC files I can't hear any difference, but some I can hear big differences.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed the TF10's sub-bass is great.
> Only thing I remember that was better or near them in sound was the Atrio MG7s - their sub bass was insane!
> They had literally no mid-bass thoug and their soundstage was thin sounding, but apart from that it was amazing - for EDM one of the best earphones I've heard for the genre.


Agreed.


----------



## friend'scatdied

As suspected, there is no comparison (although the comparison wouldn't really be valid since the amps involved are different, and I can't reliably level-match them).

Skip Aud'eze, go with Stax.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> As suspected, there is no comparison (although the comparison wouldn't really be valid since the amps involved are different, and I can't reliably level-match them).
> 
> Skip Aud'eze, go with Stax.


I'm more interested in that pipe shaped speaker thing haha


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> As suspected, there is no comparison (although the comparison wouldn't really be valid since the amps involved are different, and I can't reliably level-match them).
> 
> Skip Aud'eze, go with Stax.


Skip stax, get quad.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> 
> 1) Wrong, 32-bit
> 2) Correct, 320kb mp3
> 3) Wrong, 16bit 44.1k
> 
> Test 2:
> 
> 1) Correct, 32bit
> 2) Correct, 320kb
> 3) Correct, 16bit
> 
> 
> 
> And how can the 320kb mp3 not be properly mastered? They all used the same process of mastering, just different files converted from the final .wav. I mean, this is mau5's music he knows how to master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Simca I will do a whole bunch of songs, (takes a long time to upload tho because of my like 40kb/s upload and 200mb file sizes).
> 
> I can post them in the group after, also gonna try and make the file sizes the same on each file. (ie; rendering to 320kb mp3, and then to 32bit 96k as it won't 'add' any detail thats impossible but it will make the file size the same) Unless you don't want that as you think that'll add extra crap.
> 
> But then it is glaringly obvious as to which one is mp3, unless you don't want mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me personally, I can't really tell the difference between 320kb mp3 and 32bit 96k, maybe in a few tracks that I listen to a lot I would - but not a day/night difference.


I should have spent more time listening to test 1 as I just blazed though it.  Literally spent 1 minute on all of them where as test 2 took me longer.

Any hoo, no need to add MP3 into the mix, it's way too glaringly obvious due to the massive increase in noise. Just 16bit vs 24 bit is fine. 32bit is useless for me as I only have a 24bit DAC.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm more interested in that pipe shaped speaker thing haha


same here


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Test 1:
> 
> 1) Wrong, 32-bit
> 
> 2) Correct, 320kb mp3
> 
> 3) Wrong, 16bit 44.1k
> 
> Test 2:
> 
> 1) Correct, 32bit
> 
> 2) Correct, 320kb
> 
> 3) Correct, 16bit
> 
> 
> 
> And how can the 320kb mp3 not be properly mastered? They all used the same process of mastering, just different files converted from the final .wav. I mean, this is mau5's music he knows how to master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you Simca I will do a whole bunch of songs, (takes a long time to upload tho because of my like 40kb/s upload and 200mb file sizes).
> 
> I can post them in the group after, also gonna try and make the file sizes the same on each file. (ie; rendering to 320kb mp3, and then to 32bit 96k as it won't 'add' any detail thats impossible but it will make the file size the same) Unless you don't want that as you think that'll add extra crap.
> 
> But then it is glaringly obvious as to which one is mp3, unless you don't want mp3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for me personally, I can't really tell the difference between 320kb mp3 and 32bit 96k, maybe in a few tracks that I listen to a lot I would - but not a day/night difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have spent more time listening to test 1 as I just blazed though it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Literally spent 1 minute on all of them where as test 2 took me longer.
> 
> Any hoo, no need to add MP3 into the mix, it's way too glaringly obvious due to the massive increase in noise. Just 16bit vs 24 bit is fine. 32bit is useless for me as I only have a 24bit DAC.
Click to expand...

Okie Dokie!

This makes it much easier for me too









Will try to span a lot of genres as well.

I have 9 so far, want more?

E- Uploading just the 9 due to size limitations.


----------



## Simca

I only needed 1 so 9 is just fine Alex.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm more interested in that pipe shaped speaker thing haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> same here


http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/gallo10/strada.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Skip stax, get quad.


No, the only upgrade over Stax is bigger Stax.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/gallo10/strada.html
> No, the only upgrade over Stax is bigger Stax.


Wrong, that would be private live performances.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/gallo10/strada.html
> No, the only upgrade over Stax is bigger Stax.


No no no. I got this. Western Electric 15a with jensen M10 bass drivers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Wrong, that would be private live performances.












nvm


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> God no.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some shows I would kill to go to, but for the most part live shows suck for audio.


She said private live performances, not Rock concert







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> She said private live performances, not Rock concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


fixed


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/gallo10/strada.html
> No, the only upgrade over Stax is bigger Stax.


haha they look ineteresting


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.6moons.com/audioreviews/gallo10/strada.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *6moons.com*
> "The new technology which we call Level 2 OPT® is very simple but highly effective. It grew out of experiments prompted by personal frustration over lifting the speaker cables off my room's synthetic carpet time and again with each change of installation. But the improvement was clearly audible so I needed a solution that would allow me to leave the wires on the carpet. Long story short, we now wrap an insulated wire which is charged from the positive binding post around the signal-carrying leads inside the speaker. I use three revolutions per foot. This charges the electromagnetic fields of the signal-carrying hookup wire with identical signal from the outside. Here is the magic part. This cancels out the interference from parasitic electrostatic charges that are generated by our synthetic damping material. S2 of course is vital to the overall recipe. Not only does it extend the bandwidth of the drivers which are loaded by it, it also eliminates the single standing wave of all spheres which our diameter puts right at 3.7kHz and in the heart of the presence region.


Sounds like pseudoscientific nonsense to me, I wouldn't trust anyone who makes so little sense and attempts using big words without objective evidence to back it up.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i'm buying me 3 more HD 681 EVO's tonight - in-case they stop making them... i never want another can, EVER!!!! <3
> 
> i did some EQ adjustments that a guy private messaged me on here with - and amazing... pure amazing... heard a helicopter fly over my head in battlefield and i literally moved my head to look up!!!! lmao xD
> 
> best $37 ever spent in my life


That's awesome that you like them so much!

But let's not go crazy here. I'm sure they are great for the money, but there's a whole world of good headphones out there.
Instead of buying three more pairs of those, toss an extra $20 in and get some cans that will *really* blow your mind









Actually...don't. You'll end up always chasing that dragon.
yes I compared an audiophile addiction to heroin...so what?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Sounds like pseudoscientific nonsense to me, I wouldn't trust anyone who makes so little sense and attempts using big words without objective evidence to back it up.


Probably what it is.
Kind of like the pseudo science I've seen creationists use and my hippie ex-girlfriend who talks about ion foot cleanses and stuff all the time.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Actually...don't. You'll end up always chasing that dragon.
> yes I compared an audiophile addiction to heroin...so what?
> .


Well, much like always thinking you'll be able to catch that dragon despite your best efforts failing, you'll never be _truly_ satisfied with your audio sound, there will always be something better.....


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey guys, I'm looking to build a setup for working out, preferably amp-less for convenience.

What are my options in terms of decent portable media players under $100? Am I pretty much limited Sansa Clips and used iPods?

Also anyone know of a cheap set of IEMs? Like $50 or under that'll run directly from a media player?

Thanks folks!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to build a setup for working out, preferably amp-less for convenience.
> 
> What are my options in terms of decent portable media players under $100? Am I pretty much limited Sansa Clips and used iPods?
> 
> Also anyone know of a cheap set of IEMs? Like $50 or under that'll run directly from a media player?
> 
> Thanks folks!


Paging @Totally Dubbed









I don't know about under $50, but I got my Fischer Audio Consonance for $60-something (67 I think) and they are the bee's knees.
So if you can find them cheaper, go for 'em.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Sounds like pseudoscientific nonsense to me, I wouldn't trust anyone who makes so little sense and attempts using big words without objective evidence to back it up.


It's marketing gobbledygook. For all intents and purposes the real advantages of the speaker are in the tweeter design, enclosure, and lack of crossover. The rest of what the manufacturer or 6moons has to say is just word salad, but performance is key.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm looking to build a setup for working out, preferably amp-less for convenience.
> 
> What are my options in terms of decent portable media players under $100? Am I pretty much limited Sansa Clips and used iPods?
> 
> Also anyone know of a cheap set of IEMs? Like $50 or under that'll run directly from a media player?
> 
> Thanks folks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Paging @Totally Dubbed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about under $50, but I got my Fischer Audio Consonance for $60-something (67 I think) and they are the bee's knees.
> So if you can find them cheaper, go for 'em.


Spend the extra $10 (beg if you have to on the streets) and get the FA consonance









EDIT:
They're $50- boom:
http://www.amazon.com/Fischer-Audio-Consonance-Headphones-Re-Vitalized/dp/B009Z93MW0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1390232719&sr=8-1&keywords=fischer+audio+consonance


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's marketing gobbledygook. For all intents and purposes the real advantages of the speaker are in the tweeter design, enclosure, and lack of crossover. The rest of what the manufacturer or 6moons has to say is just word salad, but performance is key.


Word salad, I got to write that up haha. The tweeter design seems interesting to be honest. I've had several speakers with ribbon tweeters but they were always flat ribbon. I'm not sure about the practical vs. theoretical benefits of a symmetrical woofer placement, but can't hurt!

Wouldn't mind that design for a surround system


----------



## mikeaj

Under $50 is VSonic's pair of their own GR07BE knockoffs, the VSD1 and VSD1S, with the latter being tuned with a bit more midrange. Check lendmeurears and maybe ebay for sellers.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Awesome thanks for the suggestions guys. Anyone have any in terms of portable audio players?


----------



## Alex132

24-bit v 16-bit:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/y6y82st1va5fld5/OCN%20tests.rar


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the suggestions guys. Anyone have any in terms of portable audio players?


A used ipod video you can rockbox, like a gen 5 or 5.5 (60 GB or 80 GB)

Rockbox gives you the capability to play flac, vob, etc and gives you better EQing.

Plus it uses a decent wolfson dac if you play through a LOD to an amp. I got mine used from a friend and it's in mint condition for $60 bucks (I could have gotten it lower but I didn't want to screw my friend).









Look for friends who are on the apple bandwagon that just loves buying any new product pushed out by apple and convince them (not like I did - too kind with the haggling) to sell it to you for cheap!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Awesome thanks for the suggestions guys. Anyone have any in terms of portable audio players?


Sansa clip or an ipod (used) would be your best bet. OR even a Samsung Galaxy S 1 (root it and install voodoo sound on it).
Those are great sources.

Other than that, I personally use my phone as a source - the samsung galaxy S 3


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 24-bit v 16-bit:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/y6y82st1va5fld5/OCN%20tests.rar


Awesome Alex! I'm downloading these!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A used ipod video you can rockbox, like a gen 5 or 5.5 (60 GB or 80 GB)
> 
> Rockbox gives you the capability to play flac, vob, etc and gives you better EQing.
> 
> Plus it uses a decent wolfson dac if you play through a LOD to an amp. I got mine used from a friend and it's in mint condition for $60 bucks (I could have gotten it lower but I didn't want to screw my friend).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for friends who are on the apple bandwagon that just loves buying any new product pushed out by apple and convince them (*not like I did - too kind with the haggling*) to sell it to you for cheap!


Brit detected


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Brit detected


Not really, just the fact that when they want to buy stuff from me I don't feel guilty when I don't lower the price completely for them!


----------



## h2on0

I am interested in getting the HE-400's. I read Simca's review and think they might be the next logical step for me. I would use them primarily for gaming and watching movies, listening to music. I bought myself the ATH M40's for Christmass and have been enjoying using headphones and not being told to constantly turn my volume down by my children.

I currently use the hdmi out of my 7970 to my TV for video and then the optical out of my tv to a Harmon Karden AVR1565 for audio(I do this because I don't like the way the video scales going to the reciever then to the tv). I plug my headphones into the headphone out of the HK AVR1565.

I would like to try a tube amp but I don't know what would be good to pair with the HE-400's. I'm also a little confused on how I would set everything up. Would I have to use my current receiver or would I bypass it entirely using an amp and a DAC? Also, would the current reciever be able to power the headphones adequately while I save to get the amp and/or DAC(read as hide purchase).

I would greatly appreciate any help you guys(and girls) could offer. I've been following this thread for a bit but a lot of time you all just go right over my head.

thanks


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> I am interested in getting the HE-400's. I read Simca's review and think they might be the next logical step for me. I would use them primarily for gaming and watching movies, listening to music. I bought myself the ATH M40's for Christmass and have been enjoying using headphones and not being told to constantly turn my volume down by my children.
> 
> I currently use the hdmi out of my 7970 to my TV for video and then the optical out of my tv to a Harmon Karden AVR1565 for audio(I do this because I don't like the way the video scales going to the reciever then to the tv). I plug my headphones into the headphone out of the HK AVR1565.
> 
> I would like to try a tube amp but I don't know what would be good to pair with the HE-400's. I'm also a little confused on how I would set everything up. Would I have to use my current receiver or would I bypass it entirely using an amp and a DAC? Also, would the current reciever be able to power the headphones adequately while I save to get the amp and/or DAC(read as hide purchase).
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any help you guys(and girls) could offer. I've been following this thread for a bit but a lot of time you all just go right over my head.
> 
> thanks


you can use the receivers D/A converter. tape out on back of the receiver to something like a Schiit Lyr or Valhalla. I think the Sennheisers would be better for movies.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can use the receivers D/A converter. tape out on back of the receiver to something like a Schiit Lyr or Valhalla. I think the Sennheisers would be better for movies.


I built my computer mainly for gaming. Movies and music are just a little icing on the cake. I am also considering the HD-650's since you mention Sennheiser, but I think I would like to try the planar magnetic thing first. Those would be my two choices and the price range I am in.

Thank you for your response.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I didn't like the cheap pads or the headband on the HiFiMAN HE-500 also planar magnetic headphones are too heavy for movie marathons. the new HE-400i and HE-560 are much lighter but cost more and I don't know release date.

you can also connect a USB D/A converter to your PC and run analog out to the CD IN or AUX IN on your receiver.


----------



## bumblebee1980

ms paint goddess strikes back. here is my picasso.



don't come crying if it blows up


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> ms paint goddess strikes back. here is my picasso.
> 
> 
> 
> don't come crying if it blows up


Ooooohhhh fancy paint thingy!









On a side not... I do want to see that blow up for kicks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

next week I graduate from school. taking several months to spend some time with my family and work on this MHDT Steeplechase before deciding if I want to take a music engineering and production course in the fall.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> next week I graduate from school. taking several months to spend some time with my family and work on this MHDT Steeplechase before deciding if I want to take a music engineering and production course in the fall.


Hey congratulations Bumblebee! Glad to hear that light at the end of the tunnel is getting reached.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey congratulations Bumblebee! Glad to hear that light at the end of the tunnel is getting reached.


thanks









I will be an engineer and bang out headphone amplifiers with a magic wrench like in Team Fortress


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Congratulations Bumblebee! Yeah magic wrenching an amp would be awesome!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Congratulations Bumblebee! Yeah magic wrenching an amp would be awesome!


thanks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Gratz


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be an engineer and bang out headphone amplifiers with a magic wrench like in Team Fortress


At least you won't be healing with an axe! (you said Team Fortress, not classic or 2, so we're talking about the Quake mod!







)


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> At least you won't be healing with an axe! (you said Team Fortress, not classic or 2, so we're talking about the Quake mod!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Q W T F

LET'S GET IT ON WITH THE KILLIN'


----------



## bumblebee1980

hey WhiteWulfe I can tell by your location you play EVE


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hey WhiteWulfe I can tell by your location you play EVE


Actually, C-YXD information is here -> http://skyvector.com/airport/CYXD/Edmonton-City-Centre-Blatchford-Airport

Anyone who says C-YEG is Edmonton, AB has no idea what they're talking about, since YEG is in Leduc County ^_^ Aviation humour I suppose.

...I did used to play EVE though, Y-2ANO was my hellhole of a home for a while back in the day







Last time I played was, jeez... When Gyra Rho threw a huge hissy fit about our team utilizing tactics she herself authorized in the NE-RA racing league. New expansion looks like a ton of fun though!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> next week I graduate from school. taking several months to spend some time with my family and work on this MHDT Steeplechase before deciding if I want to take a music engineering and production course in the fall.


Congrats!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Actually, C-YXD information is here -> http://skyvector.com/airport/CYXD/Edmonton-City-Centre-Blatchford-Airport
> 
> Anyone who says C-YEG is Edmonton, AB has no idea what they're talking about, since YEG is in Leduc County ^_^ Aviation humour I suppose.
> 
> ...I did used to play EVE though, Y-2ANO was my hellhole of a home for a while back in the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I played was, jeez... When Gyra Rho threw a huge hissy fit about our team utilizing tactics she herself authorized in the NE-RA racing league. New expansion looks like a ton of fun though!


haha check PM. women play EVE too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Congrats!


appreciate it!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> haha check PM. women play EVE too.


Oh, I know, I used to play with a number of them, even back in my Axiom Empire days, or... Weird, I can't remember the last alliance I ran with, but they were Minmataar loyalists, if that counts...  Low sec blockade running was my main specialty, with frigates being the non-trade specialty ^_^


----------



## bumblebee1980

make sure you guys pick up the Aune T1 on Massdrop.com

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aune-t1-amp-dac-combo

it's well made. it's got a Burr-Brown PCM1793 D/A converter, brushed aluminum chassis, Alps pot, Wima caps, Elna caps, NE5532 op-amps (Amplifier), OPA2134 op-amps (DAC), B649/D669 Transistors, Electro Harmonix 6922 tube for buffer. the power supply is not a wallwart but rather a brick with a toroidal inside it and it comes with a USB Type A to B cable and 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> make sure you guys pick up the Aune T1 on Massdrop.com
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aune-t1-amp-dac-combo
> 
> it's well made. it's got a Burr-Brown PCM1793 D/A converter, brushed aluminum chassis, Alps pot, Wima caps, Elna caps, NE5532 op-amps (Amplifier), OPA2134 op-amps (DAC), B649/D669 Transistors, Electro Harmonix 6922 tube for buffer. the power supply is not a wallwart but rather a brick with a toroidal inside it and it comes with a USB Type A to B cable and 3.5mm to 1/4" adapter.


So essentially what you're saying is this is way better than the Vali I was going to get









Damn..how much time is left on this?
I was going to wait a bit longer and get a Vali/Modi stack, but I might just grab this now instead, and get a modi later.

Also, I'm guessing the 220V is for Europe, and the 110V is North America?

*Edit:* 9 days left on it


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So essentially what you're saying is this is way better than the Vali I was going to get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn..how much time is left on this?
> I was going to wait a bit longer and get a Vali/Modi stack, but I might just grab this now instead, and get a modi later.
> 
> *Edit:* 9 days left on it


I would just get one or the other.

you can hook up a external D/A converter but people buy the Aune T1 because the internal D/A converter uses a Tube in it's buffer stage. it's got a nice size volume knob and external power supply.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I would just get one or the other.
> 
> you can hook up a external D/A converter but people buy the Aune T1 because the internal D/A converter uses a Tube in it's buffer stage. it's got a nice size volume knob and external power supply.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah once I read more I realized that.

But in the info it does seem like it can either be a dedicated amp or a dedicated DAC...but it can also be both at the same time?
That's why I was thinking about getting the modi, to use this as an amp and the modi as just a DAC.

Either way it'd be amp first, then a better set of cans, then a DAC (unless I don't need one right away with the Aune T1).

But is the 110V just the NA version and the 220V the UK version?
I don't want to assume that and then order wrong.

Thanks for linking this by the way


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you live in another country you should probably email Massdrop to see if this version comes with the right plug. there is a SKU with the EU plug.

you want to use this as a Tube DAC and hook it up to a Tube amp like the Schiit Vali. the amplifier on the Aune T1 is solid state and nothing special.


----------



## phillyd

How does the Aune T1 compare to a Schiit Vali/Modi combo?

Regrets


----------



## Simca

Haha, always regrets if you're quick to buy.

Thing is, if you're buying the T1, you're buying it because you want a tubed sound DAC. Is that what you want?


----------



## phillyd

I thought the tubes were for the amp, what do tubes do for a DAC?


----------



## Simca

I believe the tubes are for the DAC stage and the amp on it is solid state. Tubes give the DAC a larger soundstage, gives it a warmer more pleasant sound typically.


----------



## phillyd

That's what I figured. But what is the benefit of using tubes for the DAC versus for the AMP? Or what's the difference?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I thought the tubes were for the amp, what do tubes do for a DAC?


I had thought the same thing, D'oh!
I've heard of tube powered DACs, but I thought this was a tube powered amp.

Meh, I like the sound of a wider soundstage anyways.
Any thoughts on pairing the T1 with a Vali or Magni?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I thought the tubes were for the amp, what do tubes do for a DAC?


They give it a warmer sound mainly. It Also gives you the option to change (roll) tubes of your choice to slightly change the sound to how you want


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> They give it a warmer sound mainly. It Also gives you the option to change (roll) tubes of your choice to slightly change the sound to how you want


So similar to what a tube amp does?
Is it okay to pair a tube amp and a tube dac, or is it better if only one of them is tube?
As in, would it distort or add too much warmth if you had a tube amp and a tube DAC.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So similar to what a tube amp does?
> Is it okay to pair a tube amp and a tube dac, or is it better if only one of them is tube?
> As in, would it distort or add too much warmth if you had a tube amp and a tube DAC.


I honestly don't know, I can't imagine it would have any ill effect on the sound.
Someone will have a definitive answer I'm sure


----------



## Simca

Many believe, and to a large extent rightfully so, that tube DACs are actually gimicky. They're used because people look at it and go "WOW A TUBE, THAT LOOKS COOL!" As far as the engineering is concerned, most people can't find a reason why you would use a tube in the DAC portion. Even tube lovers question why you'd do this. Another tricky piece is if you get a tube amp with a tube DAC, then you might be overcoloring the sound so that it's no longer pleasant. Supposedly, tube DACs give the body more weight to it. That's the huge selling point for tube DACs AFAIK. I'm personally not sold on them.

I think they look cool, can sound good, but ultimately not my thing. I can get a non-tube DAC to sound good. I don't know why I need a tube in my DAC when I'm already going to pair it with a tube amp. Likewise, typically if you go tube DAC you want to pair it with a SS amp. Most people pair their tube DACs with a receiver amp.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Many believe, and to a large extent rightfully so, that tube DACs are actually gimicky. They're used because people look at it and go "WOW A TUBE, THAT LOOKS COOL!" As far as the engineering is concerned, most people can't find a reason why you would use a tube in the DAC portion. Even tube lovers question why you'd do this. Another tricky piece is if you get a tube amp with a tube DAC, then you might be overcoloring the sound so that it's no longer pleasant. Supposedly, tube DACs give the body more weight to it. That's the huge selling point for tube DACs AFAIK. I'm personally not sold on them.
> 
> I think they look cool, can sound good, but ultimately not my thing. I can get a non-tube DAC to sound good. I don't know why I need a tube in my DAC when I'm already going to pair it with a tube amp. Likewise, typically if you go tube DAC you want to pair it with a SS amp. Most people pair their tube DACs with a receiver amp.


Cheers, thanks for the input.
That's kind of what I was thinking too.


----------



## phillyd

Huh. Well having a Tube DAC with a SS amp would've been great for me because I run my speakers and my headphones off of my DAC. I'd like the added warmth for my speakers.


----------



## Tman5293

The first round of Atlas Stands headphone stands just went live on their site. They have been completely redesigned:


























































Here they are on their page: http://atlas-stands.com/custom-orders/in-stock/

There's only two of them so if you want one, now is your chance.


----------



## Simca

Not my thing, but I can completely see why some audiophiles would like this type of thing.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The first round of Atlas Stands headphone stands just went live on their site. They have been completely redesigned:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are on their page: http://atlas-stands.com/custom-orders/in-stock/
> 
> There's only two of them so if you want one, now is your chance.


Too big and blocky for my taste, but to each their own.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Too big and blocky for my taste, but to each their own.


That's where I stand with it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hmmm I'm a bit tempted to snag that Aune T1 and use it as a DAC with my Asgard, it could use a bit of color since the Asgard has none at all. The real question is do I want to save that money instead and break the $300 cans barrier with a pair of HD 600s or HE-400s

Or go back to trying to build a mobile setup


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's where I stand with it.


How Punny of you!


----------



## seepra

To be honest, I don't understand what IS a "tube DAC". A digital to analog converter most usually is an integrated circuit, no tubes there. Some really esoretic "discrete" designs might use a R-2R ladder construction but those consist of resistors, not tubes. If it was actually a tube DAC it would be massive and use thousands of tubes. The whole term is misleading, as "tube DACs" are just like any other IC based DAC just with a tube buffer/preamp. after the DA conversion to alter the sound. I would personally use a normal reputable DAC and combine it with a separate tube amplifier, unless the idea is to run the signal to a pair of active speakers with as little amount of devices as possible.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How Punny of you!


Hilarious because that was completely unintentional.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> To be honest, I don't understand what IS a "tube DAC". A digital to analog converter most usually is an integrated circuit, no tubes there. Some really esoretic "discrete" designs might use a R-2R ladder construction but those consist of resistors, not tubes. If it was actually a tube DAC it would be massive and use thousands of tubes. The whole term is misleading, as "tube DACs" are just like any other IC based DAC just with a tube buffer/preamp. after the DA conversion to alter the sound. I would personally use a normal reputable DAC and combine it with a separate tube amplifier, unless the idea is to run the signal to a pair of active speakers with as little amount of devices as possible.


That's kinda' where I stand on tube DACs, but yeah, they're used in the buffer/preamp stage as I understand it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Many believe, and to a large extent rightfully so, that tube DACs are actually gimicky. They're used because people look at it and go "WOW A TUBE, THAT LOOKS COOL!" As far as the engineering is concerned, most people can't find a reason why you would use a tube in the DAC portion. Even tube lovers question why you'd do this. Another tricky piece is if you get a tube amp with a tube DAC, then you might be overcoloring the sound so that it's no longer pleasant. Supposedly, tube DACs give the body more weight to it. That's the huge selling point for tube DACs AFAIK. I'm personally not sold on them.
> 
> I think they look cool, can sound good, but ultimately not my thing. I can get a non-tube DAC to sound good. I don't know why I need a tube in my DAC when I'm already going to pair it with a tube amp. Likewise, typically if you go tube DAC you want to pair it with a SS amp. Most people pair their tube DACs with a receiver amp.


Huh?

This is just all sorts of wrong.

Just get what ever dac sounds the best. Finding the differences between a tube dac vs an SS dac is a silly game.

Dacs are probably the one thing in audio, where the sound quality literally depends on the particular item you are talking about. If you look at the difference between the jolida glass dac and the woo audio fire fly, they both use tubes, they both use fair large transformers, and they both cost quite a bit of money.

But the Jolida actually sounds good, and the fire fly should only be used as ammo for a rail gun.

There are plenty of SS dacs that sound great too.

Let me put it this way. I am a real fan of tube audio, and here is how I would climb the dac ladder in terms of upgrades.

Asus DGX (or used titanium HD if you are lucky) --> Odac ---> Cambridg audio dac magic plus ---> Jolida glass dac ---> used timbre TT-1 (if you can find one) or a synthesis matrix ---> audio note 4.1 ---> finally audio anthology makes something that we call the aldo dac, which is essentially a scaled down version of god.

I guess my argument is that focusing on whether or not the dac has tubes or opamps is stupid. You should focus on whether or not the dac sounds good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> To be honest, I don't understand what IS a "tube DAC". A digital to analog converter most usually is an integrated circuit, no tubes there. Some really esoretic "discrete" designs might use a R-2R ladder construction but those consist of resistors, not tubes. If it was actually a tube DAC it would be massive and use thousands of tubes. The whole term is misleading, as "tube DACs" are just like any other IC based DAC just with a tube buffer/preamp. after the DA conversion to alter the sound. I would personally use a normal reputable DAC and combine it with a separate tube amplifier, unless the idea is to run the signal to a pair of active speakers with as little amount of devices as possible.


Tubes are used in the output stage of the dac.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> This is just all sorts of wrong.
> 
> Just get what ever dac sounds the best. Finding the differences between a tube dac vs an SS dac is a silly game.
> 
> Dacs are probably the one thing in audio, where the sound quality literally depends on the particular item you are talking about. If you look at the difference between the jolida glass dac and the woo audio fire fly, they both use tubes, they both use fair large transformers, and they both cost quite a bit of money.
> 
> But the Jolida actually sounds good, and the fire fly should only be used as ammo for a rail gun.
> 
> There are plenty of SS dacs that sound great too.
> 
> Let me put it this way. I am a real fan of tube audio, and here is how I would climb the dac ladder in terms of upgrades.
> 
> Asus DGX (or used titanium HD if you are lucky) --> Odac ---> Cambridg audio dac magic plus ---> Jolida glass dac ---> used timbre TT-1 (if you can find one) or a synthesis matrix ---> audio note 4.1 ---> finally audio anthology makes something that we call the aldo dac, which is essentially a scaled down version of god.
> 
> I guess my argument is that focusing on whether or not the dac has tubes or opamps is stupid. You should focus on whether or not the dac sounds good.


Where would you place the modi in there? Below the Odac or on par?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Where would you place the modi in there? Below the Odac or on par?


slightly below.

Schiit is schiit. If it were not so god darn affordable, I probably would never even mention their name.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> This is just all sorts of wrong.
> 
> Just get what ever dac sounds the best. Finding the differences between a tube dac vs an SS dac is a silly game.
> 
> Dacs are probably the one thing in audio, where the sound quality literally depends on the particular item you are talking about. If you look at the difference between the jolida glass dac and the woo audio fire fly, they both use tubes, they both use fair large transformers, and they both cost quite a bit of money.
> 
> But the Jolida actually sounds good, and the fire fly should only be used as ammo for a rail gun.
> 
> There are plenty of SS dacs that sound great too.
> 
> Let me put it this way. I am a real fan of tube audio, and here is how I would climb the dac ladder in terms of upgrades.
> 
> Asus DGX (or used titanium HD if you are lucky) --> Odac ---> Cambridg audio dac magic plus ---> Jolida glass dac ---> used timbre TT-1 (if you can find one) or a synthesis matrix ---> audio note 4.1 ---> finally audio anthology makes something that we call the aldo dac, which is essentially a scaled down version of god.
> 
> I guess my argument is that focusing on whether or not the dac has tubes or opamps is stupid. You should focus on whether or not the dac sounds good.


and this is why I love you. No ****


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...which is essentially a scaled down version of god.


----------



## Scorpion667

snagged the Wooaudio headphone stand

..Woo!



No complaints, CNC machined aluminum, good polish no scratches/blemishes


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Too big and blocky for my taste, but to each their own.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> That's where I stand with it.


I have to agree. Just bought a TP stand at Bed Bath and Beyond for $25 and it's literally the best stand I've had. Weighty base, and looks sleek.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have to agree. Just bought a TP stand at Bed Bath and Beyond for $25 and it's literally the best stand I've had. Weighty base, and looks sleek.


Pics? That's actually not a bad idea.
I've been considering getting the Sennheiser clamp on holder because I have a small desk.


----------



## phillyd

To anyone in NZ/Australia, this redditor will make his headphone stands and sell them. He can also anodize them.

No affiliation, just think the stand is very cool









__
 https://www.reddit.com/r/1tsxru/im_a_machinist_i_decided_to_mill_up_an_over/%5B/URL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


I love it when Jeremy Clarkson says it.






2:40


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I love it when Jeremy Clarkson says it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:40


Another gearhead! My favorite show ever. I thought I recognized that quote.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Pics? That's actually not a bad idea.
> I've been considering getting the Sennheiser clamp on holder because I have a small desk.


Just took and attached one to the previous post.

I've gone through a couple ideas and came across that one and fell in love. It's not cheap feeling at all, which makes it even better. Compliments the looks of the headphones, too, so no one would even know it's a TP holder







.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> To anyone in NZ/Australia, this redditor will make his headphone stands and sell them. He can also anodize them.
> 
> No affiliation, just think the stand is very cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1tsxru/im_a_machinist_i_decided_to_mill_up_an_over/%5B/URL
> [/SPOILER]


OH MY GAWD

I'm a huge fan of industrial designs and this is figuratively right up my alley. I wish it was literally too, but shipping from AUS might result in me starving for a few weeks.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> This is just all sorts of wrong.
> 
> Just get what ever dac sounds the best. Finding the differences between a tube dac vs an SS dac is a silly game.
> 
> Dacs are probably the one thing in audio, where the sound quality literally depends on the particular item you are talking about. If you look at the difference between the jolida glass dac and the woo audio fire fly, they both use tubes, they both use fair large transformers, and they both cost quite a bit of money.
> 
> But the Jolida actually sounds good, and the fire fly should only be used as ammo for a rail gun.
> 
> There are plenty of SS dacs that sound great too.
> 
> Let me put it this way. I am a real fan of tube audio, and here is how I would climb the dac ladder in terms of upgrades.
> 
> Asus DGX (or used titanium HD if you are lucky) --> Odac ---> Cambridg audio dac magic plus ---> Jolida glass dac ---> used timbre TT-1 (if you can find one) or a synthesis matrix ---> audio note 4.1 ---> finally audio anthology makes something that we call the aldo dac, which is essentially a scaled down version of god.
> 
> I guess my argument is that focusing on whether or not the dac has tubes or opamps is stupid. You should focus on whether or not the dac sounds good.


I'm fine with that, but then what happens when you pair it with a tube amp?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Another gearhead! My favorite show ever. I thought I recognized that quote.


More POWWAHHH!
My favourite show of all time









If you guys like top gear and also like a more mechanical /how to approach, check out Mighty Car Mods on youtube. (no link because I avoid YouTube at work







). A couple of Australians that are hilarious and informative.

And if you like weird / sometimes downright strange but funny car reviews, check out "Regular Car Reviews" on YouTube.
Some of them are really weird, but they are all pretty funny and informative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just took and attached one to the previous post.
> 
> I've gone through a couple ideas and came across that one and fell in love. It's not cheap feeling at all, which makes it even better. Compliments the looks of the headphones, too, so no one would even know it's a TP holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That actually looks really slick!
I'll have to take a look around and see if I can find something similar.
There aren't any Bed Bath and Beyond's in my town, but maybe next time I visit my sis I'll pick one up.


----------



## Scorpion667

Was already subbed to Mighty Car Mods! Awesome channel.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Another gearhead! My favorite show ever. I thought I recognized that quote.


20 seasons and god knows how many specials and it still a great show


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm fine with that, but then what happens when you pair it with a tube amp?


Not much? I mean it is not going to explode or anything.

Like even if I had a western electric 91a amplifier, which is like the god of all amplifiers ever made, it would sound just as good coming from a timbre tt-1 as it would from an audio note 4.1. There would just be a different sound signature.

Mostly what you/anyone should be looking for is if a dac sounds open, smooth, forward, and helps projects the sound. Sometimes it just so happens that very particular tube dacs do this better than solid sate amps. The dac is going to make the music sound a bit warmer, but really you JUST want to pay attention to the 3D effect the dac makes.

The big thing to keep in mind really is that as long as your dac has a good dac chip, really high quality components, and no op amps, then it is pretty hard to go wrong.

A good dac is a good dac is a good dac.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Was already subbed to Mighty Car Mods! Awesome channel.


I have already seen all their episodes. I have been modding my car slowly but surely.

Next week I will be dropping a V8 into my RX7. My poor little rotary is kind of...........dead.


----------



## Simca

Short of find a used Timbre TT-1 the only DAC I'd consider purchasing would be the Jolida Glass FX


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> That actually looks really slick!
> I'll have to take a look around and see if I can find something similar.
> There aren't any Bed Bath and Beyond's in my town, but maybe next time I visit my sis I'll pick one up.


Yeah, I went to one while shopping with the GF out of town. Didn't even intend on going there, but ended up being doubly worth it as I found a great bookshelf, too







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Short of find a used Timbre TT-1 the only DAC I'd consider purchasing would be the Jolida Glass FX


redacted

PM sent


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have already seen all their episodes. I have been modding my car slowly but surely.
> 
> Next week I will be dropping a V8 into my RX7. My poor little rotary is kind of...........dead.


Guess we're at-odds in more ways than just audio, then. I'm a Supra guy.

Guess it's all about electrostatics and Japanese sports cars.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Guess we're at-odds in more ways than just audio, then. I'm a Supra guy.
> 
> Guess it's all about electrostatics and Japanese sports cars.


My wife's grandad has an 85 supra with a rebuilt engine that I'd love to get but I feel like it would be a complete money pit. Needs tye interior completely redone, paint job, most of the trim needs to be replaced. And that's just what I know about it. :/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Guess we're at-odds in more ways than just audio, then. I'm a Supra guy.
> 
> Guess it's all about electrostatics and Japanese sports cars.


Lol, I would own a supra.....if I could afford it. My RX7 costs me 600 bucks. A good supra would be like 6000 bucks.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, I would own a supra.....if I could afford it. My RX7 costs me 600 bucks. A good supra would be like 6000 bucks.


Maybe MK3.. the MK4 Turbos go for upwards of $20k.









But back to headphones.. I'm having a tough time deciding whether to let go of the LCD-2s or not.


----------



## pez

Going out on a limb her, but going to go ahead and say the GoVibe Magnum Amp/DAC combo is outranking my TiHD and A2 setup for the HD650. Don't know why I didn't test it with my PC setup before.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this should be easy enough to understand how a simple D/A converter or Tube DAC works.


Quote:


> *Tx*
> 
> A tiny high-frequency input transformer makes the sp/diff receiver less sensitive for spurious common-mode currents which might run along the digital cable from your CD drive. This method of isolation is adopted from the aes/ebu professional version of the sp/diff interface. The transformer creates a nicely symmetrical and differential input signal to the receiver chip, which helps in minimizing the generation of jitter. .
> 
> *Receiver*
> 
> The Crystal CS-8412 chip is used as sp-diff receiver, since at the time of selection it was well-known for its good clock stability, and requires very few external components for proper operation. We have deviated from its standard external PLL filter to improve the clock stability. Nevertheless, we regard its 11.289MHz output clock as our 'dirty' clock signal. .
> 
> *Dig.Filt*
> 
> The SM5842AP from Nippon Precision Circuits inc is used as digital filter. We use it in a mode with 16-bit input, 8x oversampling, and 20-bit dithered output signals. The most important reason to select this chip was its dual-clock feature: It allows an input bit-clock which is independent from the the main operation and output bit-clock, with a word-level buffer in the clock-domain bridge.
> 
> *PLL & VCXO*
> 
> We found an extremely stable clock signal to be very important for good sonic performance of our DAC. This is achieved by generating a 'clean clock' with a high-quality VCXO (Voltage Controlled Crystal Oscillator). The voltage control allows a small adjustment of the clock frequency (+/- 0.01%) to match and follow the clock in the CD transport, which was re-generated by the sp-diff receiver as 'dirty clock'.
> The voltage control is realised by a newly designed PLL (Phase Locked Loop) circuit, containing a 3rd-order low-pass filter at 2Hz, to ensure a smooth frequency adjustment (low jitter). The PLL design required a significant number of components, as no standard PLL chips could support our demands for higher-order analog filtering, and low control bandwidth at this clock rate.
> As this 'clean clock' will react very slowly upon input clock variations, a buffer is required for temporal input signal data storage. In our design this is provided internally in the digital filter.
> 
> *Reclock*
> 
> To obtain full advantage of the stable clock in terms of a clean timing of the dac chips, al their input signals must obey a clean timing (have low jitter). We found (measured) that the standard output signals of the digital filter which normally control the dac chips, show a terrible amount of jitter even if the clock itself was clean. Therefor a separate 'reclock circuit' is introduced, which re-samples all signals between the digital filter and the dac chips. Take a further look at detailed information.
> 
> *Dac*
> 
> The digital-analog converter chips, are the (single channel) BurrBrown PCM-63 chips in their best (K-) selection. They provide a 20-bit conversion into a current-mode output.
> 
> *Analog Filter*
> 
> An analog filter is needed to get rid of the high-frequency components in the output signal, related with the 8x oversampled clock (around 353kHz) and multiples of that. We chose a passive 3rd order RLC filter, applied before any amplification. Due to the current-mode output of the DAC, a low-impedance filter is designed, which creates an output voltage by a small resistive load. The actual filter configuration is an RC-L-RC pi-filter, with a butterworth low-pass characteristic. The 2 resistances of 150 ohm are low enough to avoid significant distortion effects due to dac output voltage limitations.
> 
> *Amplifier*
> 
> The final amplifier is needed to bring the small voltage from the analog filter upto a level which is common for cinch outputs. A vacuum-tube amplifier stage is used, providing a voltage gain of about 20x. Initially a Golden Dragon E88CC tube was used, later most devices changed over to a Svetlana 6N1P. *Upto now, we found this tube output stage to be more transparant in comparison with several attempts for bipolar transistor, field-effect transistor, or opamp-based amplifiers.*
> 
> *Supply Dig*
> 
> To minimize cross-talk effects between the digital and the analog circuitry, the digital circuitry has its own power supply, including its own mains transformer. A clean power supply is required for low jitter, as gate delays strongly depend upon the supply voltage. Therefor 7 voltage regulator IC's are used, each responsible for a small section of the design. Furthermore a clean circuit operation is obtained by applying a small ferrite bead in series with the supply of each digital IC, a decoupling capacitor next to each IC, and series resistances in all digital signal lines. These measures are to improve the EMC behavior, by decreasing peak current values, and keeping such currents as local as possible. Listening tests were used for confirming good series resistance values.
> 
> *Supply Analog LowV*
> 
> A separate power supply and transformer is used for the 'analog' power supply pins of the BurrBrown DAC IC's. It provides four separate stabilized outputs: +5 and -5 volts for left and right. The voltage stabilization is done with a discrete transistor circuit, which operates without feedback to obtain good dynamic behaviour.
> 
> *Supply Analog HighV*
> 
> Finally, a third power supply is used for the vacuum tube output amplifier, operating at a DC voltage of about 250V, consuming about 10mA. This is made through a rectifier tube (type 6X4) and a CLC-RC filtering. Besides the high-voltage winding, this transformer also provides two low voltage outputs for the rectifier tube filament (directly connected) and the amplifier tube filament (after rectification and voltage stabilisation).
> 
> *Layout*
> 
> During designing the DAC, it became apparant that a good PCB design was crucial, to avoid RF, EMC and jitter effects.


MHDT, Eastern Electric, Jolida, Aune, Maverick, Grant Fidelity, Musical Paradise, Audio Note, Monarchy Audio, Red Wine Audio, Music Hall, Wavelength, Scott Nixon make Tube D/A converters.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Mark your calendars for our July 4th Freebie guys! Due to a very generous donation from a good friend, here is our expected lineup:

1. Creative Aurvana Live
2. JRiver Media Center 19 License
3. Brainwavz Quartz Headphone Stand

Additional Details:

1. Will once again be open to ALL OCN members since the purpose is to spread audio awareness
2. Shipping will be restricted to the CONUS this time. Personally tired of running to the post office for custom forms.









3. All feedback is welcome to better handle freebies and offerings!


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The big thing to keep in mind really is that as long as your dac has a good dac chip, really high quality components, and no op amps, then it is pretty hard to go wrong.


That could not be further from the truth. The chip alone doesn't make the DAC. The PCB layout and power supply design alone can make dramatic changes to how a chip performs. I also find it weird how you shun operational amplifiers when they have smaller distortion than most tubes ever could. Nearly everything you say sounds very questionable. How do you come to these conclusions?


----------



## Aaranu

I bought a fiio e18 today. Looks very nice. Gonna have to find some time to have a real listen to it. Would you guys be interested in pictures and a quick right up?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I bought a fiio e18 today. Looks very nice. Gonna have to find some time to have a real listen to it. Would you guys be interested in pictures and a quick right up?


I was thinking of getting an E18 but then found out it doesn't work with the Nexus 5. I'd appreciated a quick review though


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I bought a fiio e18 today. Looks very nice. Gonna have to find some time to have a real listen to it. Would you guys be interested in pictures and a quick right up?


no but thanks anyways.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I was thinking of getting an E18 but then found out it doesn't work with the Nexus 5. I'd appreciated a quick review though


The nexus 5 doesnt have USB OTG?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> The nexus 5 doesnt have USB OTG?


Apparently not. I've seen maybe one or two people get the E18 to work with a Cyanogen modded rom but as stock there's no usb audio


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Apparently not. I've seen maybe one or two people get the E18 to work with a Cyanogen modded rom but as stock there's no usb audio


That really is quite a shame indeed


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> That really is quite a shame indeed


Yeah massively, there's a big petition online started by the XDA forums I think to get usb audio support on Nexus 5.
I'll probably be getting an E07K soon instead of the E18, then I can use it as a usb dac for my laptop and just a regular amp for my phone. plus it's a lot cheaper


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah massively, there's a big petition online started by the XDA forums I think to get usb audio support on Nexus 5.
> I'll probably be getting an E07K soon instead of the E18, then I can use it as a usb dac for my laptop and just a regular amp for my phone. plus it's a lot cheaper


What are the chances of it getting implemented you think? Seems strange they wouldn't include it in this day and age. What's the price difference?


----------



## phillyd

My Vali and Modi are arriving today







Just gotta wait for the stupid delivery truck to take it to the Fedex Office nearby.

Yesterday it was delayed due to snow. Today it's brutally cold, but hopefully no snow.

OC'ing Noob, I have redone the form for the sheet, please delete the two (idk why two) other entries currently in the form. Thanks!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> What are the chances of it getting implemented you think? Seems strange they wouldn't include it in this day and age. What's the price difference?


I think maybe they might if they do a major update or something. I can pick up an e07k for about £60 on Amazon I think


----------



## AbidingDude

Anyone here use an amplifier along with headphones + soundcard?
If so, could anyone recommend one to purchase
many thanks in advance


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Anyone here use an amplifier along with headphones + soundcard?
> If so, could anyone recommend one to purchase
> many thanks in advance


The more details the better. Where you can buy from/what is available to you. Budget. Your current equipment, music tastes, etc.

Are you gonna pair them with the ATH-M50's?


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The more details the better. Where you can buy from/what is available to you. Budget. Your current equipment, music tastes, etc.
> 
> Are you gonna pair them with the ATH-M50's?


Well I'm looking at spending around $200-300 on the amp itself
I'm looking at getting a Creative Sound Blaster Zx in conjunction with the amp,
I already have myself a pair of M50's so I'm set for headphones
As for my rig, I have the specs in the sig below


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Well I'm looking at spending around $200-300 on the amp itself
> I'm looking at getting a Creative Sound Blaster Zx in conjunction with the amp,
> I already have myself a pair of M50's so I'm set for headphones
> As for my rig, I have the specs in the sig below


I would recommend grabbing a Xonar DX, and avoid the Creative line. If you could find an external DAC like the Schiit Modi, that would be a good buy.

What are you using these for? Music? Gaming? If music, what kind? We need details.

Also, what sites can you buy from?


----------



## AbidingDude

More for music then games
I listen to Hip Hop, Drum and Bass, UK Jungle and vaporwave for the most part
I looked into one of those Schiit Modi's and that seems pretty reasonable,
Not too large and quite affordable, In other words, Pretty much what I'm looking for








As for a sound card, you reckon a Xonar DX? because I'm okay with spending a bit more if it's really worth the investment


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, I would own a supra.....if I could afford it. My RX7 costs me 600 bucks. A good supra would be like 6000 bucks.


You found an RX7 for 600 bucks?!??
What kind of shape was it in?

I love Supras, but I kind of want a year round car, so I'm considering getting a new WRX.
Then maybe down the road a Nissan Sylvia or a supra, or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mark your calendars for our
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> July 4th Freebie guys! Due to a very generous donation from a good friend, here is our expected lineup:
> 
> 1. Creative Aurvana Live
> 2. JRiver Media Center 19 License
> 3. Brainwavz Quartz Headphone Stand
> 
> Additional Details:
> 
> 1. Will once again be open to ALL OCN members since the purpose is to spread audio awareness
> 2. Shipping will be restricted to the CONUS this time. Personally tired of running to the post office for custom forms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. All feedback is welcome to better handle freebies and offerings!*


Feedback: SHIP IT TO CANADA, DANGIT!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> More for music then games
> I listen to Hip Hop, Drum and Bass, UK Jungle and vaporwave for the most part
> I looked into one of those Schiit Modi's and that seems pretty reasonable,
> Not too large and quite affordable, In other words, Pretty much what I'm looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for a sound card, you reckon a Xonar DX? because I'm okay with spending a bit more if it's really worth the investment


The Modi is a DAC, which is what the sound card will be doing for you.
The Magni is an amp.

So he's suggesting you get a Modi in place of a soundcard, then get an amp (like a Magni).
It'd cost about $200 before shipping and tax, which is within your price range.

If it's for music, the Magni/Modi combo will give you better sound than a sound card and an amp.
Some sound cards are better for 3D positioning in games at the expense of sound quality however.


----------



## phillyd

You could get a Modi and a Magni, that would cover the "soundcard" and amp for you.

I only suggested the DX because it runs for about the same as the creative you named around here.


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could get a Modi and a Magni, that would cover the "soundcard" and amp for you.
> 
> I only suggested the DX because it runs for about the same as the creative you named around here.


Oh okay, I see now, Looks like I know what I'm after then
Sweet, Thanks for the help, + Rep


----------



## Daredevil 720

My new Superlux HD681 arrived today and what can I say, for the price I paid I'm astonished!







The only "good" headphone I've had in the past is the Stanton DJ Pro 3000 and the Superlux can surely compare to it!

The extended low frequency range on these (10Hz) is *really* noticeable, dubstep music sounds sooo much better with them. The bass also sounds quite clear for a low-end headphone.

As you might have read on the internet the highs are a bit piercing. I have my eyes on the notorious filter mod, but I want to burn them in first to see how they truly sound. I might build the filter in a project box with an A/B switch though and have fun with it earlier.









Having loud highs, you can't really turn the volume up for the bass and mids to come out (well, in most tracks), so that's a problem over here. I'm pretty sure the filter fixes that though.

In terms of build quality, although they're made from cheap plastic the design is quite sturdy and really comfortable. It also has the right amount of pressure on my ears to isolate the sound without being annoying.

I might also consider buying some velour pads for them as people say they sound better.

All in all, for the price I paid to get these I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## phillyd

I hope you realize you can't hear 10Hz, Human hearing is limited to ~20Hz

However, it's good to hear you enjoy them so much.

Several hundred hours of burn in will improve the sound quality. However, you might still need to use some dampening materials to soften the highs.

In my experience (with other cans) velour pads are a downgrade from leatherette. It reduces isolation and the bass is less controlled.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> My new Superlux HD681 arrived today and what can I say, for the price I paid I'm astonished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "good" headphone I've had in the past is the Stanton DJ Pro 3000 and the Superlux can surely compare to it!
> 
> The extended low frequency range on these (10Hz) is *really* noticeable, dubstep music sounds sooo much better with them.
> 
> As you might have read on the internet the highs are a bit piercing. I have my eyes on the notorious filter mod, but I want to burn them in first to see how they truly sound. I might build the filter in a project box with an A/B switch though and have fun with it earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having loud highs, you can't really turn the volume up for the bass and mids to come out (well, in most tracks), so that's a problem over here. I'm pretty sure the filter fixes that though.
> 
> I might also consider buying some velour pads for them as people say they sound better.
> 
> All in all, for the price I paid to get these I'm pretty satisfied.


You can tone down the highs easily with EQ. Try putting -3dB to 8k Hz, that should help alot.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I hope you realize you can't hear 10Hz, Human hearing is limited to ~20Hz
> 
> However, it's good to hear you enjoy them so much.


He can feel it though..just not sure headphones can actually get down to 10hz.


----------



## phillyd

The DT770 80 ohms can't, and they're basshead cans.

I've only ever felt 10 Hz out of a concert hall style subwoofer, though I'm sure a good powered sub could handle it (I've just never had the experience of hearing one).

I'm not sure I'd want to feel 10Hz through my ears. I like feeling the low bass in my chest.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> My new Superlux HD681 arrived today and what can I say, for the price I paid I'm astonished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "good" headphone I've had in the past is the Stanton DJ Pro 3000 and the Superlux can surely compare to it!
> 
> The extended low frequency range on these (10Hz) is *really* noticeable, dubstep music sounds sooo much better with them. The bass also sounds quite clear for a low-end headphone.
> 
> As you might have read on the internet the highs are a bit piercing. I have my eyes on the notorious filter mod, but I want to burn them in first to see how they truly sound. I might build the filter in a project box with an A/B switch though and have fun with it earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having loud highs, you can't really turn the volume up for the bass and mids to come out (well, in most tracks), so that's a problem over here. I'm pretty sure the filter fixes that though.
> 
> In terms of build quality, although they're made from cheap plastic the design is quite sturdy and really comfortable. It also has the right amount of pressure on my ears to isolate the sound without being annoying.
> 
> I might also consider buying some velour pads for them as people say they sound better.
> 
> All in all, for the price I paid to get these I'm pretty satisfied.


Velour pads will bring the treble out and suck up the bass, at least that's what happened with my T50RP's


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Velour pads will bring the treble out and suck up the bass, at least that's what happened with my T50RP's


It depends on headphones and the pads. The HD681 are basically 1:1 to AKG headphones so AKG velours are nice with them.


----------



## Simca

My woofer gets down to 11hz before fading into obscurity.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Well I also have my doubts about them going down to 10Hz, they most likely don't. But I surely hear plenty more detail in the low end so they surely go lower than usual headphones.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It depends on headphones and the pads. The HD681 are basically 1:1 to AKG headphones so AKG velours are nice with them.


I've got some of the original red 681's with Solderdude's filtermod done but they're in parts because they were going get recabled and I now seem to have misplaced one of the velours so I can't test


----------



## phillyd

Probably more like 30Hz, Frequency response=/=range of frequencies produced at an audible volume.


----------



## Daredevil 720

How do I make an audio file with sine waves of a certain frequency?

Edit: Well according to the following video (not sure how accurate) I start hearing the bass at 20Hz. How about you guys?


----------



## Simca

youtube subwoofer tests?

There are some sites with .wav's of certain hz.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Well I generated some sine waves in Audacity and I'm able to hear them from 13-14Hz and upwards. Not sure if being able to hear something counts for an audible frequency.

15Hz are really audible but it sounds more like a helicopter sound than a continuous sine wave. I guess that doesn't count?


----------



## phillyd

Is it possible that they're simply producing a higher note, 15 times per second? I really doubt they're hitting 15Hz.


----------



## Daredevil 720

They sound good so to hell with the frequencies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Last time I heard a superlux it was HORRIBLE at any sort of low end frequency....distorted at higher volumes too.
What it was good at is mids and its highs were a little piercing - thus with EQ you get a smoother tone in the highs.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The DT770 80 ohms can't, and they're basshead cans.
> 
> I've only ever felt 10 Hz out of a concert hall style subwoofer, though I'm sure a good powered sub could handle it (I've just never had the experience of hearing one).
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to feel 10Hz through my ears. I like feeling the low bass in my chest.


Talking about feeling bass, I brought my electric drums over to band practice last night.
Before this I'd never plugged them in, and just used some headphones.

Plugged in to the board and into a powerful PA with powered subs--damn the bass is powerful!
Shaking the house.

Thankfully I can adjust each pad's volume independently, but the bass drum was just stupid loud.
Same for the floor tom and stuff.
It was fun









Still not the same as acoustics, but it was fun to hear an electric plugged in and feel the thump.


----------



## seepra

Transducers that are driven within their linear excursion usually output rather indistinguishable second order harmonics, that are masked by the fundamental tone easily. However, if you play at a frequency that is inaudible to the human ear, the distortion components become easier to notice because of the Fletcher-Munson hearing contours. Basically, when you divide your frequency by two (an octave), the sound pressure level needs to be 24dB higher for it to be perceptibly similar (it's that steep only for infrasound, for mid-bass it's closer to 9-12dB and flat for a part of the upper-high range). The other way around, anything that is twice the pitch of an infrasound fundamental is 24dB easier to notice. (For scale, +10dB is a rule of thumb that describes the perceptible doubling of loudness on an average human). At infrasound frequencies 5-10% of harmonic distortion is acceptable for material use (sine waves not so much), the precise number depends on who do you ask.

I personally wouldn't worry about the infrasound capabilities of headphones as you're most likely just going to break your ears by pumping it up until a) you can feel your ear drums crimple up which is bad for your ears, or b) it's so damn loud you can hear it's distortion components which is most likely approaching the transducer excursion maximum, which is loud, which is bad for your ears. Infrasound is best left for short-exposure movie usage IMO, you can easily destroy your hearing with it.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is it possible that they're simply producing a higher note, 15 times per second? I really doubt they're hitting 15Hz.


That would be quite the contradiction, one note at 15 Hz being higher than another at 15 Hz.









As noted above, distortion products at 30 Hz, 45 Hz, etc. as a result of 15 Hz input may be audible, especially with volume cranked and with the 15 Hz not being properly audible. And don't crank it too much, even if it doesn't feel or seem loud.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That would be quite the contradiction, one note at 15 Hz being higher than another at 15 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As noted above, distortion products at 30 Hz, 45 Hz, etc. as a result of 15 Hz input may be audible, especially with volume cranked and with the 15 Hz not being properly audible. And don't crank it too much, even if it doesn't feel or seem loud.


There's a widely popular theory that if the harmonic components taper at a certain amplitude, it is possible for the fundamental note to be perceivable, sort of virtually audible even if it didn't exist at all! Perceptibly, the tone sounds same in pitch but sort of "hollow", in the lack of a better term to describe it. Behringer has some DSP that does this called UltraBass. I can't for the death of me find the exact AES paper that described it the best IMO, but here's one with rather descriptive graphs: http://www.maxx.com/objects/PDF/MaxxBassAESPaper.pdf

So in a sense, the harmonic distortion might even be a good thing (don't take my word for it and brag that your headphones have massive distortion at 15Hz though!). Unfortunately when going above the linear excursion of any transducer (be it speaker, subwoofer or headphone), odd-order distortion increases which is a LOT less pleasing to hear. On top of that, higher pitch separate sound sources like cabinet resonances and mechanical noises might occur which sound also unpleasant.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is it possible that they're simply producing a higher note, 15 times per second? I really doubt they're hitting 15Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be quite the contradiction, one note at 15 Hz being higher than another at 15 Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As noted above, distortion products at 30 Hz, 45 Hz, etc. as a result of 15 Hz input may be audible, especially with volume cranked and with the 15 Hz not being properly audible. And don't crank it too much, even if it doesn't feel or seem loud.
Click to expand...

Speakers are capable of blurting out a couple waves of sound multiple times a second. The note's frequency wouldn't be 15Hz, but the note would be played 15 times a second, which is 15Hz. (1Hz=1 cycle/occurance/etc. per second).


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Speakers are capable of blurting out a couple waves of sound multiple times a second. The note's frequency wouldn't be 15Hz, but the note would be played 15 times a second, which is 15Hz. (1Hz=1 cycle/occurance/etc. per second).


Any way you could demonstrate what you mean with a FFT transform or some other descriptive plot? I can't come up with anything you speak of by googling. If you mean the peaks of the waveform happening at the same instance as the fundamental those would be the harmonic frequencies discussed. If you mean another unrelated fundamental going in and out at 15Hz, that's called amplitude modulation which can change the perceived tone of a note a bit.


----------



## phillyd

Think of it this way. If your speaker plays a synthesized kick drum thump at 120BPM, it is producing maybe a note with a 50Hz frequency at 2Hz (times per second).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> That could not be further from the truth. The chip alone doesn't make the DAC. The PCB layout and power supply design alone can make dramatic changes to how a chip performs. I also find it weird how you shun operational amplifiers when they have smaller distortion than most tubes ever could. Nearly everything you say sounds very questionable. How do you come to these conclusions?


You are right I suppose. However I do not see your point? Lets boil down people into two groups. In one group, they do not have the ability to listen to the dac first hand. In the other group, they have all listened to every single dac ever made.

The second group will simply have a favorite dac that they can afford. They will never bother themselves with the topology, simply because they do not need to.

The other group is very confused on which dac to buy. Without asking the second group for help, and without being able to see the schematic, how can they possibly narrow down thousands of dacs to a handful to choose from? If a dac has a good dac chip, good quality components, and hopefully something with a in house designed output stage, then it is a pretty safe bet that the dac will not sound bad.

As for op amps.....................just go listen to a burson soloist and compare it to an opamp based amp and tell me what you think. Having you actually hear what I am talking about is the only way to get through to people who put weight in objective testing.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Think of it this way. If your speaker plays a synthesized kick drum thump at 120BPM, it is producing maybe a note with a 50Hz frequency at 2Hz (times per second).


It doesn't quite work that way. Allow me to demonstrate. I created a kick drum synthetizer, fundamental tone is 56Hz (the noise in the plot is from the white noise on the initial kick), at 120BPM. Here's the spectrogram and fourier transform. as you can see there is nothing around 2Hz.


----------



## phillyd

Do you know what the unit Hertz is?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you know what the unit Hertz is?


I'm very aware what a cycle per second means. I just demonstrated that while 120BPM can indeed be realized as a two Hertz amplitude modulated 50Hz, it doesn't mean there will suddenly be spectral content at two Hertz. Do you know there's a difference between amplitude modulation frequency and carrier frequency?


----------



## phillyd

I never said there would be some spectral content. All I am saying is that since analog sound is little jolts of electricity through a wire, couldn't a headphone that is simply incapable of moving at 10Hz end up creating some noise or movement 10 times per second instead?


----------



## Simca

You guys sure know how to make audio sound boring.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I never said there would be some spectral content. All I am saying is that since analog sound is little jolts of electricity through a wire, couldn't a headphone that is simply incapable of moving at 10Hz end up creating some noise or movement 10 times per second instead?


There are already well established theories on what happens when you play a fundamental and I'm not the only member who already explained it in this thread. Short answer: no. Long answer: lol no.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You guys sure know how to make audio sound boring.


Less boring than blind subjectivist with their daily droning about magical properties of bit-depth, sample rate, cables and DACs that can't be in any way proven to exist, but have been proven to not exist.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You guys sure know how to make audio sound boring.


+1


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Less boring than blind subjectivist with their daily droning about magical properties of bit-depth, sample rate, cables and DACs that can't be in any way proven to exist, but have been proven to not exist.


Objective testing will always be a joke.

If objective testing meant anything, then the O2 and Odac would sound amazing................................but we all know they don't.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> There are already well established theories on what happens when you play a fundamental and I'm not the only member who already explained it in this thread. Short answer: no. Long answer: lol no.


So because it's been talked about in the thread once it cannot be talked about again?

I might be wrong, but the least you could do is treat me with some freaking respect.

If you'd stop being so condescending maybe the only comment you'd have to make is, "here's a link to describe what happens..."

In fact, being nice often takes less effort than being a jerk.

I am fed up with some people in this thread. To those people:

You aren't infallible.
Communication is the point of a forum. If you have some kind of higher knowledge, then share it with us plebs. Maybe we can learn something.
People are easier to deal with if you treat them with some common respect.
Everyone's opinion, no matter how controversial or even wrong, is welcome. Just argue (don't rage and spout) it out.
Don't condescend when someone doesn't know. It is a great thing for someone to realize their ignorance and try to learn about it. Don't make them feel bad for learning.

I am sick and tired of people battering and insulting those who try to come here and ask questions. I don't care if the information has been stated a million times, don't condescend and rage, just tell them nicely to search for it.

/rant


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> don't condescend


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you know what the unit Hertz is?


Start by respecting your own rules then? I didn't start it, you did.


----------



## Simca

According to recent objectivists, your onboard DAC is enough, just EQ all headphones into $1000 headphones and there's no difference between MP3 and FLAC so...stop posting in the audio section unless you need help with connecting your cables to your audio source.


----------



## phillyd

Talk about condescending, look at seepra's avatar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Start by respecting your own rules then? I didn't start it, you did.


I was asking a question. You seemed to think that because I said something was occurring at a rate of two Hertz, that the frequency of the soundwaves should also be 2Hz. This led me to believe that the confusion was on the usage of that unit. I was simply trying to clear up any confusion.

Had I said, "Do you even know what a Hertz is? lol noob."

That would be condescending.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> According to recent objectivists, your onboard DAC is enough, just EQ all headphones into $1000 headphones and there's no difference between MP3 and FLAC so...stop posting in the audio section unless you need help with connecting your cables to your audio source.


Great point! I get why people should try to dispel myths. There IS far too much placebo in audio. However, that doesn't mean that some of the stuff isn't placebo.


----------



## seepra

Simca, you're misquoting me in an attempt to throw a hyperbolic spin into what I have said and you know it. I'm not going to backpedal on what I've said (yes, high bit rate compression is in a lot of cases indistinguishable from lossless, integrated DACs are more than enough for non-critical usage with budget speakers, and the little I have said about frequency response correlation with sound quality never said anything like that about $1000 headphones). You could stop trying to make logical proven claims seem outlandish (which they aren't given how I actually phrased them at the time).

I'm not going to continue the argument any further because I don't exactly like (or see the point in) being ganged up on by people who don't care about simple rules of a logical argument (burden of proof etc).

The funny thing is that both yous and mes type of people love audio and find it infinitely exciting, just for very different reasons. For me it's amazing you can quantify everything and explain everything, given that it's measurable and perceptible. But apparently I make audio sound boring in someone else's opinion. To me it's similarly purposeless to compare things without any sort of proof or assurance that what you're hearing is indeed what you're hearing (ie. eliminating all other factors and bias before conducting a comparison). I'm not saying only numbers matter and I don't think this is a difficult concept for anyone to grasp WHY someone would dig it. I don't find it completely absurd either that someone chooses to discredit all if that, even though it puzzles me, and of course provokes me when I get called "boring".

Relatively you can achieve a high-quality sound in both ways. I'm quite sure most subjective AND objective audiophiles have a much better sound in their chosen systems than any Layman ever would in whatever they bring home from Walmart.

But yeah, anyway, I seem to time and time again notice how very little people care about the sound science versus feelings, and it provokes me so maybe it's better if I don't come around these parts anymore (as I've found out earlier but thought I'd give it a try again). It would help if I had a longer temper but I don't









No hard feelings and I guess everyone wins! I'll apply my theoretical knowledge elsewhere when people might appreciate it (ie. job gigs and speaker building etc), and let you people have your fun without playing the Grinch since it just sours the mood. Peace!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> My new Superlux HD681 arrived today and what can I say, for the price I paid I'm astonished!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only "good" headphone I've had in the past is the Stanton DJ Pro 3000 and the Superlux can surely compare to it!
> 
> The extended low frequency range on these (10Hz) is *really* noticeable, dubstep music sounds sooo much better with them. The bass also sounds quite clear for a low-end headphone.


So you can hear 10Hz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> My woofer gets down to 11hz before fading into obscurity.


Uhhh probably not playing 11hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Probably more like 30Hz, Frequency response=/=range of frequencies produced at an audible volume.


ty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> How do I make an audio file with sine waves of a certain frequency?
> 
> Edit: Well according to the following video (not sure how accurate) I start hearing the bass at 20Hz. How about you guys?


lol youtube


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> According to recent objectivists, your onboard DAC is enough, just EQ all headphones into $1000 headphones and there's no difference between MP3 and FLAC so...stop posting in the audio section unless you need help with connecting your cables to your audio source.


I went to plug in headphones and accidentally my entire thing!

PLS HALP


----------



## phillyd

Idk about you guys, but I like audio for how it sounds


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@ Seepra:

Let me ask you a legitimate question. Why is it that amps and headphones that were designed to preform the best sound like total crap, and headphones and amps that were designed to sound good...sound good?

This is not sarcasm, this is not a trap. I simply want to hear your opinion.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Idk about you guys, but I like audio for how it sounds


While the theories and physics of audio are a wonder to read for the inquisitive mind, I enjoy audio for the simple reason of listening to it.

Hence, the Sound Blaster Audigy Platinum eX that I'm rocking in my rig. I do miss my Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 speakers, however, the Logitech Z-5300 that I got for $15 are a very tough second. I rarely use my Sennheiser HD202-II, as my wife does get upset when she's standing right next to me and I cannot hear her. (That's the point, isn't it?







)

One day, I'll have a proper DAC, with a proper amp/headphone setup or a proper amp/speaker setup. Until then, less than first tier hardware is what I have to work with. And, it still sounds damn good.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You guys sure know how to make audio sound boring.


Boring?
Sounds (pun intended) really interesting to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> There are already well established theories on what happens when you play a fundamental and I'm not the only member who already explained it in this thread. Short answer: no. Long answer: lol no.
> Less boring than blind subjectivist with their daily droning about magical properties of bit-depth, sample rate, cables and DACs that can't be in any way proven to exist, but have been proven to not exist.


Subjectivity is a huge role in audio though, so I wouldn't "shoot it down" like you did there.

I actually find objectively, a material in a cable changes the resistance and thus the way the audio is sent from a A to B - thus meaning it changes the sound.
Due to this - it changes from having a subjective opinion to a objective opinion.
Does it change sound?
Yes
Does it make sound "better"
That, is subjective.

I found that different cables, strands and the way they are terminated has impacted my sound.
That's coming from someone like me, who would never want to spend more than £25 on an interconnect or a headphone wire.
There is a difference to me, but justifying that difference to yourself or your peers is something on a completely different level.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ Seepra:
> 
> Let me ask you a legitimate question. Why is it that amps and headphones that were designed to preform the best sound like total crap, and headphones and amps that were designed to sound good...sound good?
> 
> This is not sarcasm, this is not a trap. I simply want to hear your opinion.


This isn't aimed at me, but I don't know how anyone would address this without guessing on some assumptions, and different base assumptions and terminology are often how people misunderstand each other (never mind start flame wars) in the first place.

How do you define "perform the best" for amps? Best at what? Take some weighted average of different parameters maybe (so what are the weights)? Even more importantly, how do you define "perform the best" for headphones? Supposing that the in-the-ear response of the headphones (which varies from person to person, but let's ignore that for now) makes a difference, which all the research seems to indicate, how do you evaluate which kind of response is best? For that matter, which response target are we supposing is best? Uncompensated flat? Diffuse field? Free field? Something else, like even what the Harman group or somebody else has proposed? I think it's implicit you're talking about some type of measurable parameters, so please elaborate.

How do you evaluate "sound good"? Average opinions over people? Or are we talking about sounding good to you or to someone in particular? Do you talk about which produces the best perceived experience (acknowledging that headphone ergonomics, expectations of sound, etc. are valid in terms of producing the preference rating) or do you suppose that this is evaluated based on sound alone? "Sound good" implies some subjective evaluation from humans, and we all know that human perception varies from listen to listen, depends on how we listen, and depends on a great number of factors other than the sound itself, and so on.

I mean, a designer might think that performance is evaluated in terms of which sounds the best, so the distinction needs to be clear.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So you can hear 10Hz?
> Uhhh probably not playing 11hz.
> ty
> lol youtube


Maybe, but that's the frequency set on the PC and it's pushing out some wave. Do I have some objective equipment that tells me it's actually putting out 11hz, nope.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Something like the O2 or the benchmark amp. Really, any kind of amp, where they hooked it up to a machine and they tried to tune the amp to have great benchmark figures.

I am talking about the mindset the engineers had when they made the amps.

I usually find that there are companies that try and hook up their amps to a machine and lets the machine tell how well the amp preforms, and there are companies where the designer actually sits down and through trial and error tries to make an amp sound good.

If you really have to have a steadfast example, SPL phonitor headphone amp vs antique sound labs el84 headphone amp.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ Seepra:
> 
> Let me ask you a legitimate question. Why is it that amps and headphones that were designed to preform the best sound like total crap, and headphones and amps that were designed to sound good...sound good?
> 
> This is not sarcasm, this is not a trap. I simply want to hear your opinion.


Because people like distortion and don't like completely transparent amps or headphones?

He isn't saying that headphones measuring a certain way makes them better or worse, he's saying that when you claim to see a difference when the measurements show zero difference, you're fooling yourself. There's still plenty of subjectivity to see _which_ differences _you personally_ prefer, but claiming that there is a subjective difference, a difference that you can hear but that doesn't show up on machines tuned to be far more sensitive than your ear could ever hope to be, is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So you can hear 10Hz?
> 
> Uhhh probably not playing 11hz.
> 
> ty
> 
> lol youtube
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but that's the frequency set on the PC and it's pushing out some wave. Do I have some objective equipment that tells me it's actually putting out 11hz, nope.
Click to expand...

eh its really hard to accurately make something at 11hz and below, but I will try...


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ Seepra:
> 
> Let me ask you a legitimate question. Why is it that amps and headphones that were designed to preform the best sound like total crap, and headphones and amps that were designed to sound good...sound good?
> 
> This is not sarcasm, this is not a trap. I simply want to hear your opinion.


In short, that just honestly means you don't like the sound. Despite it's measurably superior signal carrying properties that are difficult to dispute, you might not like the sound for either a personal reason (negative bias towards objectivism because of people like me for instance), or maybe your ears just aren't compatible with that and you genuinely don't like the sound, no strings or hidden motives attached. I'm sure many people agree with you and that's fine. I do believe it to be partially guided by expectation too. For instance I genuinely like well measuring amplifiers more than tube amplifiers, I like studio monitors more than Martin Logans or Focal Scala Utopias more, and that too is a legitimate opinion (and some people agree with that too!). That's because we have a very different belief in what constitutes as an ideal audio setup. I want to go by proof while others despise attempts at quantifying and making cold hard sense of everything. The conscious alters the subconscious hearing towards our own expectations.

But that also happens to make very much sense scientifically! If you honestly don't *like* the sound of ODAC, then it makes sense you don't like the sound of Schiit Modi, Benchmark DAC1 or Behringer DEQ2496 (I'm assuming here a bit, but ODAC has been auditioned transparent versus Benchmark, and Behringer DEQ2496 has been auditioned transparent versus the Benchmark DAC1 etc etc.. so for all intents and purposes they mostly sound similar to most people). Objective merits and measurements aside, that means your hearing is very consistent from product to product, because it correlates with both the measurements and other people's blind tests regarding these products. It means your hearing is good and you're level-headed and not hearing nonexistent things. If you choose to not like it, that's your completely legitimate opinion.

However, I don't think it means much more than that. I would personally refrain from announcing it an universal truth that all that measures well sounds bad, because there are plenty of people who think the complete opposite of the sound of these devices, and this is where the subjectivism comes into picture. It's a question of personal taste, and whether I liked it or not I'm a subjectivist too. I have come up with the (somewhat obsessive) idea that a flat frequency range and zero distortion sounds best. In my head that makes perfect sense because there's no added distortion to any sound source when it travels air. Someone else might be very much against the idea sound should be quantified, explained and made sense of. I also believe that if someone is against that thought, they will also be negatively biased towards any gear that an objectivist would think highly of because they disagree with their dogma. I basically want to achieve a point where the speaker, microphone, cabling and processing disappear from the equation, and left is the sound that was once recorded as if there was nothing in between. Nothing should change what the sound once was. It might seem cold and calculative to try measure and rationalize everything, but I think it's rather romantic to try hear the recording just as the artist intended (although that does leave me with a massive assumption that what they heard in the recording studio was exactly what they wanted which is not always the case and mostly renders my whole point moot).

I'm sure there are different philosophies but to me all the above makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry but the ODAC isn't that transparent nor "clean" nor the best for "mids"
The just audio uha-120 I reviewed, beat my EHP-O2D comfortably.

That said I still actively recommend the O2D, as for its price it is brilliant for what it does - but as an audio standpoint, you can tell it lacks certain qualities, that are found in other amps/dacs out there - that are more expensive.

I think the problem is TJ is comparing the O2 to more expensive, bigger amp/dacs (no TJ 2nd hand doesn't count either, nor DIY)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

ODAC and O2 were never supposed to be the epitome of neutral, clean sound. The purpose of both projects was to prove that you can make an amp and dac that measures well and is comparative to many much higher priced amps and dacs and a much lower price point. With that goal, O2 and ODAC were great successes.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ODAC and O2 were never supposed to be the epitome of neutral, clean sound. The purpose of both projects was to prove that you can make an amp and dac that measures well and is comparative to many much higher priced amps and dacs and a much lower price point. With that goal, O2 and ODAC were great successes.


agreed, but people take it out of context a lot of the time. That's the problem I guess.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ODAC and O2 were never supposed to be the epitome of neutral, clean sound. The purpose of both projects was to prove that you can make an amp and dac that measures well and is comparative to many much higher priced amps and dacs and a much lower price point. With that goal, O2 and ODAC were great successes.


Nah, they (and others) were also supposed to be close enough to hypothetical perfect (ly neutral) electronics that they should be sonically indistinguishable when operated under typical conditions (amp not run at clipping and not run at so low a volume you get channel imbalance, for example).

edit: to clarify, they weren't intended to have the epitome of performance, but they were intended to sound the same as the best devices, where "best" means most neutral or accurate by the measurements in the usual sense.

Hence the whole listening challenges deal for comparing two high-performance amps to see if anyone can tell them apart by sound alone. Note that the performance stipulations made by NwAvGuy are maybe a little more stringent than in say Richard Clark's amplifier challenge, but nobody actually went through with him. The tallying of results and methodology for Richard Clark's old challenge is a bit vague and spotty though.

That's the part people were up in a tizzy about. The price and components used were just some of the points made. Regardless of which if any points you agree with, NwAvGuy sure had a lot of points to make...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Nah, they (and others) were also supposed to be close enough to hypothetical perfect (ly neutral) electronics that they should be sonically indistinguishable when operated under typical conditions (amp not run at clipping and not run at so low a volume you get channel imbalance, for example).
> 
> edit: to clarify, they weren't intended to have the epitome of performance, but they were intended to sound the same as the best devices, where "best" means most neutral or accurate by the measurements in the usual sense.
> 
> Hence the whole listening challenges deal for comparing two high-performance amps to see if anyone can tell them apart by sound alone. Note that the performance stipulations made by NwAvGuy are maybe a little more stringent than in say Richard Clark's amplifier challenge, but nobody actually went through with him. The tallying of results and methodology for Richard Clark's old challenge is a bit vague and spotty though.
> 
> That's the part people were up in a tizzy about. The price and components used were just some of the points made. Regardless of which if any points you agree with, NwAvGuy sure had a lot of points to make...


I honestly remember interpreting his posts about O2 and ODAC differently. My understanding has always been that the goal was to make an amp and DAC that measures objectively well and comparable to much higher priced competitors at a much lower price point. Are you saying that this was wrong and he did indeed postulate that his designs are comparable to the absolute best? I truly do not recall that.


----------



## pez

This thread got kinda out of hand, but I'll go ahead and address some questions and some things that people seem to be misunderstanding...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah massively, there's a big petition online started by the XDA forums I think to get usb audio support on Nexus 5.
> I'll probably be getting an E07K soon instead of the E18, then I can use it as a usb dac for my laptop and just a regular amp for my phone. plus it's a lot cheaper


This also happened with the GNex and Nexus 4 and nothing ever happened. Very sad about that. Ironically, the S4 and Note 3 support USB audio out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Anyone here use an amplifier along with headphones + soundcard?
> If so, could anyone recommend one to purchase
> many thanks in advance


A Creative Titanium HD is good if you can find it used. They usually go for less than $100 shipped on this very forum.

Additionally, my friend is nothing but happy with his Magni + Modi combo that feed into his M50s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The Modi is a DAC, which is what the sound card will be doing for you.
> The Magni is an amp.
> 
> So he's suggesting you get a Modi in place of a soundcard, then get an amp (like a Magni).
> It'd cost about $200 before shipping and tax, which is within your price range.
> 
> If it's for music, the Magni/Modi combo will give you better sound than a sound card and an amp.
> Some sound cards are better for 3D positioning in games at the expense of sound quality however.


I would like to point out that there are at least a couple sound cards better than the Modi as far as DACs, and are now able to be obtained for cheaper than a Modi (I.e. see info about the TiHD above). The Modi is a good DAC for it's price, but when certain ASUS and Creative cards can be had for less, it shouldn't even be compared.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The DT770 80 ohms can't, and they're basshead cans.
> 
> I've only ever felt 10 Hz out of a concert hall style subwoofer, though I'm sure a good powered sub could handle it (I've just never had the experience of hearing one).
> 
> I'm not sure I'd want to feel 10Hz through my ears. I like feeling the low bass in my chest.


There are plenty of 'basshead cans' out there that don't even attempt to touch low frequencies. Some non-'basshead cans' produce lower frequencies better than the Beyers. Don't confuse exaggeration with extension and actual depth.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I honestly remember interpreting his posts about O2 and ODAC differently. My understanding has always been that the goal was to make an amp and DAC that measures objectively well and comparable to much higher priced competitors at a much lower price point. Are you saying that this was wrong and he did indeed postulate that his designs are comparable to the absolute best? I truly do not recall that.


Multiple goals and points to prove. Yes, low cost was _a_ goal.

Let me do a quick search through the walls of text...

Okay, it didn't take that long.


Spoiler: NwAvGuy quotes, so throwing in this spoiler because many are allergic :p



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NwAvGuy*
> *THE SUBJECTIVE CHALLENGE*: Let's raise the bar even further for all the subjective guys. For any amp that measures sufficiently well into the desired load (reasonably close to the specs outlined in the O2 Design Principles), _regardless of cost_, I'll put the O2 up against it with any popular headphones within its drive capabilities. The challenger can pick the other amp, source, music, and headphones. The listening will be done blind using an A/B/X box and the comparison will be recorded on video for publication on YouTube. The test would be administered by an independent third party (I won't even be present). The results, win or lose, will be published on this blog. And to sweeten the deal still further, if someone beats the O2 in a valid test, I'll give $500 to the charity of their choice. If they lose, they give $500 to the charity of my choice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NwAvGuy*
> *LISTENING TEST*: The O2 was stacked up against the well regarded $1600 Benchmark DAC1 Pre in a listening challenge [my note: IIRC elsewhere he claims this was conducted by himself in a blind setting and also by some other people he knows]. The DAC1 is something of a favorite in the audiophile headphone community. A lot of subjective critics, and those who have measured it, really love it. So it's all the more satisfying _nobody has yet been able to tell the O2 from the DAC1's headphone amp_. The DAC1 Pre earned Stereophile's top class A rating in the headphone category, a product of the year award, and countless other accolades. It has been described as "stupefyingly good" and "a revelation". The headphones used in the comparison include the Sennheiser HD650s, Denon AH-D2000s, Etymotic ER-4s, Ultimate Ears SuperFi Pro 5s, and Beyer DT770s. Collectively they cover a wide range of impedance curves, efficiencies, types and subjective tastes in sound. The Denons and Etys are ruthlessly revealing, the HD650s are incredibly musical, the SuperFis ultra efficient, and the Beyers show off performance in the deepest bass. I hope to conduct more listening comparisons involving the O2 and perhaps even a public challenge or two. In short, I'm willing to back up my claims for the O2. Perhaps an O2 listening challenge is in your future?


http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html


Of course, there are many people saying they don't like the Benchmark products either. But clearly the intent is to say a range of amps performing beyond a certain level.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Multiple goals and points to prove. Yes, low cost was _a_ goal.
> 
> Let me do a quick search through the walls of text...
> 
> Okay, it didn't take that long.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html
> 
> Of course, there are many people saying they don't like the Benchmark products either. But clearly the intent is to say a range of amps performing beyond a certain level.


I must have missed that. Thanks so much for the clarification and taking the time to look for the info. I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I must have missed that. Thanks so much for the clarification and taking the time to look for the info. I really appreciate it!


Hopefully now you see why I get very up in arms about the O2 and the ODAC.

Plus NWAVguy has made this whole cult of people who believe everything can be objectively measured and that subjective testing is pointless. Most if not all people on this website are not THAT bad, but I usually start about 12 flame wars a week on head-fi about what NWAVguy has said.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I must have missed that. Thanks so much for the clarification and taking the time to look for the info. I really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully now you see why I get very up in arms about the O2 and the ODAC.
> 
> Plus NWAVguy has made this whole cult of people who believe everything can be objectively measured and that subjective testing is pointless. Most if not all people on this website are not THAT bad, but I usually start about 12 flame wars a week on head-fi about what NWAVguy has said.
Click to expand...

Well, we're dealing with multiple classes of people here... a lot of those people don't even understand or read half of the things he says or more. But anyway, outside of a few on the fringe I don't think there is anybody who doesn't believe in listening to stuff.

The way I see it is that most of the differences in the audio community boil down to how much regard people have for personal experiences and other comparisons by friends or reviewers in uncontrolled listening conditions (i.e. what you do normally). So it's more to do with interpreting the results than whether or not people should be listening to things.


----------



## Simca

I'm glad we've established what NwAvGuy actually said. How does this change anything we've been arguing about though? Does it discredit the ODAC/O2 in any way? If not, then it is the best? Anything else is simply audio preference? If it does discredit the ODAC/O2, what's objectively better?

Likewise, if objectively better doesn't sound appealing to us then why do we care if something is "objectively better?" Then I suppose objectively better just means boring sounding. I'm not down for that, but at the same time, I guess it also depends on how the sound is colored. If it's done right then yay. If not then boo...but then that opens up subjectivity to a whole new level because now there's no such thing as such and such is bad, it's just different..and that brings us back to the whole all DACs do the same thing and none are better than another just "different."

Feel free to chime in.


----------



## mikeaj

In general I kind of feel that people should disassociate designers and companies from products, but maybe I'm just some cold-blooded cur with no loyalties or sense of justice and goodness in the world! Or something like that. e.g. I don't really care what HiFiMAN says about their "portable" media players or whatever else or what VSonic or any company says about dynamic driver IEMs burning in or NwAvGuy being a know-it-all or whatever else.

The research does seem to suggest that people (and across cultures and age demographics as well as levels of musical / audio engagement and training) actually prefer the gear that's objectively better according to the usual metrics (mostly FR)**, and there are other reasons to care about what's objectively better, but for you or me personally of course you just go with whatever suits your personal preference.

**note that evaluations using music and listener preferences are predicated on how the music is mastered and so on


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Unless a company royally pissed me off or gave me a traumatic experience, I usually just go with whatever is the best bang for buck or fits my needs personally.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey mikeaj, have you ever thought about applying for the Audio Editor position? There has been no one to fill the role since Chinesekiwi stepped down. I personally feel you would do a great job in that role.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, we're dealing with multiple classes of people here... a lot of those people don't even understand or read half of the things he says or more. But anyway, outside of a few on the fringe I don't think there is anybody who doesn't believe in listening to stuff.
> 
> The way I see it is that most of the differences in the audio community boil down to how much regard people have for personal experiences and other comparisons by friends or reviewers in uncontrolled listening conditions (i.e. what you do normally). So it's more to do with interpreting the results than whether or not people should be listening to things.


I certainly think there is a large part of that too.

Another facet is that a lot of people do not have head-fi meets, or stores, or otherwise to be able to test gear themselves.

As such, they start doing research, and then they see these frequency charts and finally tries to buy something that has good performance benchmarks. What ever they end up buying is usually better than what ever they are listening to, so they start to go down this path of believing that these performance numbers are kind of 'all important'. They keep upgrading using the same methodology and they are continuously rewarded with better and better gear.

Finally when they get to hear tube stuff, or a popular SS amp that does not perform well, then there is a mental bias to just automatically dismiss the amp.

So I think that there is a strong anchor bias that will cause people to care more about numbers than they do their own personal experience. (and yes, a few of these people I was able to meet in real life the other day)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Speaking of the O2D - I think I'll be selling it very very soon.
Just got my Denon X500 amp in - plugged in my modded Denon D2000s, boy did they sound good.
Denon + denon I guess - sexy time!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This thread got kinda out of hand, but I'll go ahead and address some questions and some things that people seem to be misunderstanding...
> This also happened with the GNex and Nexus 4 and nothing ever happened. Very sad about that. Ironically, the S4 and Note 3 support USB audio out.
> A Creative Titanium HD is good if you can find it used. They usually go for less than $100 shipped on this very forum.
> 
> Additionally, my friend is nothing but happy with his Magni + Modi combo that feed into his M50s.
> I would like to point out that there are at least a couple sound cards better than the Modi as far as DACs, and are now able to be obtained for cheaper than a Modi (I.e. see info about the TiHD above). The Modi is a good DAC for it's price, but when certain ASUS and Creative cards can be had for less, it shouldn't even be compared.
> There are plenty of 'basshead cans' out there that don't even attempt to touch low frequencies. Some non-'basshead cans' produce lower frequencies better than the Beyers. Don't confuse exaggeration with extension and actual depth.


Really?

Hmm, I never really thought that the Modi was only as good as something like an Asus or TiHD.
I won't be buying one then, haha.

I have a Xonar DG right now, so I'd rather just get an amp and then save up for a better DAC later on.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm glad we've established what NwAvGuy actually said. How does this change anything we've been arguing about though? Does it discredit the ODAC/O2 in any way? If not, then it is the best? Anything else is simply audio preference? If it does discredit the ODAC/O2, what's objectively better?


I think objective measurements tell you how "good" the device is. They also help weed out some companies that don't have any idea how to design audio electronics, and try to use poor subjective reviews to sell their product.
Quote:


> Likewise, if objectively better doesn't sound appealing to us then why do we care if something is "objectively better?" Then I suppose objectively better just means boring sounding. I'm not down for that, but at the same time, I guess it also depends on how the sound is colored. If it's done right then yay. If not then boo...but then that opens up subjectivity to a whole new level because now there's no such thing as such and such is bad, it's just different..and that brings us back to the whole all DACs do the same thing and none are better than another just "different."
> 
> Feel free to chime in.


Objectively better doesn't equal preferable, which I think is key. Objective measurements will tell you how "good" a DAC or amp is, so you can judge the price point it's at, but it will not tell you if you will like it.


----------



## phillyd

I've decided that balance-wise, Acid Rap by Chance the rapper is the best mixed rap album I've ever heard.

Just got my Vali+Modi and I am already impressed! The ringing is in line with what people say. Tap the casing, turn it on, plug in headphones, etc. It rings for about 5-10 seconds. Then no ringing. Sound is a bit warm, as expected. More as I get used to it










Never thought to look at the dimensions, they're smaller than expected!


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm glad we've established what NwAvGuy actually said. How does this change anything we've been arguing about though? Does it discredit the ODAC/O2 in any way? If not, then it is the best? Anything else is simply audio preference? If it does discredit the ODAC/O2, what's objectively better?
> 
> Likewise, if objectively better doesn't sound appealing to us then why do we care if something is "objectively better?" Then I suppose objectively better just means boring sounding. I'm not down for that, but at the same time, I guess it also depends on how the sound is colored. If it's done right then yay. If not then boo...but then that opens up subjectivity to a whole new level because now there's no such thing as such and such is bad, it's just different..and that brings us back to the whole all DACs do the same thing and none are better than another just "different."
> 
> Feel free to chime in.


I don't think there is "objectively better sounding", and I don't think anyone's saying there is. Whether you prefer one product or the other is just that: preference. I think most of the "objective" crowd are pointing out whether or not there's an objective _difference_ between some products (or file types, or whatever) and others, and claiming to be able to tell the difference between two things when they're beyond the hearing range of human ears is ridiculous.

Subjective preference for a sound is one thing, claiming subjective preference for a difference _you physically can't hear_ is the source of controversy.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah all of the objectivity in the world can be applied but you can only measure things like distortion, accuracy and power. These things don't always make for a more enjoyable listening experience.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Hmm, I never really thought that the Modi was only as good as something like an Asus or TiHD.
> I won't be buying one then, haha.
> 
> I have a Xonar DG right now, so I'd rather just get an amp and then save up for a better DAC later on.


The Modi is by no means terrible. It is good, and it's kinda just that. It's a great DAC for those who don't have a somewhat decent one already. It's the reason I suggested a friend (without a soundcard; just onboard) get the M&M stack.

I've got the Creative TiHD and as a direct comparison, it was a much better contender as a DAC than the Modi was. It has more life to give, and the fact it had some great features (optical, RCA out, etc) was just a bonus. At the time, though, it was a $150 sound card. Now you can find them used for $100 and under. At a price like that, I find it hard to not recommend over something like the Modi. At the same accord, the software can be a bit finicky, which can be a fatal flaw.

Also, I'm having a hard time not biting the bullet on a Bifrost to try out. It's hard to turn down a 15 day return policy on something like this.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Modi is by no means terrible. It is good, and it's kinda just that. It's a great DAC for those who don't have a somewhat decent one already. It's the reason I suggested a friend (without a soundcard; just onboard) get the M&M stack.
> 
> Also, I'm having a hard time not biting the bullet on a Bifrost to try out. It's hard to turn down a 15 day return policy on something like this.


Just do it mate.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've decided that balance-wise, Acid Rap by Chance the rapper is the best mixed rap album I've ever heard.
> 
> Just got my Vali+Modi and I am already impressed! The ringing is in line with what people say. Tap the casing, turn it on, plug in headphones, etc. It rings for about 5-10 seconds. Then no ringing. Sound is a bit warm, as expected. More as I get used to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought to look at the dimensions, they're smaller than expected!


it's not what a tube amp sounds like.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I wonder if more adhesive would help with the ringing.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I wonder if more adhesive would help with the ringing.


You should put some adhesive inside the tube to help with the ringing, definitely.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my setup currently








Getting 2 more Celestion 3 speakers in though!





What's cool is that I got an extender 3.5mm to 3.5mm (I have a 1/4" adapter on it) that I remember buying 2 yrs ago - I've now conveniently placed it under my screen and easily accessible to plug in to the X500!


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh wow I haven't seen a pair of Celestion 3 since the 90's.

you didn't have to buy a whole receiver to drive them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Just do it mate.


Yeah, only thing that disappoints me is that USB gen 2 is a $100 upgrade. I wish it was something build in...or at least have the price. At that price, I'd actually almost rather just try out a Lyr.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I wonder if more adhesive would help with the ringing.


Lol, I love your sense of humor







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh wow I haven't seen a pair of Celestion 3 since the 90's.
> 
> you didn't have to buy a whole receiver to drive them


I was recommended the CS3's by TJ angel actually!
Got 2 more coming in for a nice 4.1 experience.

What's your honest thoughts on them?
Personally I LOVE their tweeters.
Mids are lovely, better than a set of "best of 2013" Ruak Audio MR1s for sure.

Considering I got the current pair of CS3's for £35 incl postage and another set coming in for £41.50 incl postage + wires - I think it's a steal.
20yr+ old and absolutely brilliant -better than a set of 2013 made speakers, it really impresses me (especially at its price range).

I didn't have to buy a receiver at all - but they are passive speakers.
The only really way I could have connected them would have been some sort of speaker wire adapter to my DX or something - I don't know the complications, but the further away I can get away from my DX (and its driver issues I've had) the better.

Got my Denon X500 brand new from an authorised seller for £130.
My DX I could probably fetch around £40 for it - to sell it.

Considering what the receiver does - I'me extremely impressed so far. Well worth the investment.
As said also before, might sell my O2D - as I'm listening, as we speak, via the X500 to my D2Ks and it sounds brilliant.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, only thing that disappoints me is that USB gen 2 is a $100 upgrade. I wish it was something build in...or at least have the price. At that price, I'd actually almost rather just try out a Lyr.
> *Lol, I love your sense of humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's not humor. He is being dead serious. Schiit started doing this to try and help the ringing problem. Those tubes are just ridiculously microphonic.


----------



## pez

Yeah, if you pick the right receiver, it can potentially have a really great headphone amp, but most people claim that's truer towards vintage receivers.

EDIT:

Lol Tj, I was wondering about that...like where the hell did Simca say this...?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

YES!!!!!!!!!!!! OCN THINKS I AM SIMCA NOW!!!!!!!!!!

Simca.....you have been replaced. I am sorry to see you go, but the time has come for all of use to part ways. I hope you understand









Seriously though, OCN has been doing weird things to my posts recently.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> oh wow I haven't seen a pair of Celestion 3 since the 90's.
> 
> you didn't have to buy a whole receiver to drive them


For 5.1 he did. Plus they are not that easy to drive. I wanna say they are like 86db efficiency which is pretty low.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I was recommended the CS3's by TJ angel actually!
> Got 2 more coming in for a nice 4.1 experience.
> 
> What's your honest thoughts on them?
> Personally I LOVE their tweeters.
> Mids are lovely, better than a set of "best of 2013" Ruak Audio MR1s for sure.
> 
> Considering I got the current pair of CS3's for £35 incl postage and another set coming in for £41.50 incl postage + wires - I think it's a steal.
> 20yr+ old and absolutely brilliant -better than a set of 2013 made speakers, it really impresses me (especially at its price range).
> 
> I didn't have to buy a receiver at all - but they are passive speakers.
> The only really way I could have connected them would have been some sort of speaker wire adapter to my DX or something - I don't know the complications, but the further away I can get away from my DX (and its driver issues I've had) the better.
> 
> Got my Denon X500 brand new from an authorised seller for £130.
> My DX I could probably fetch around £40 for it - to sell it.
> 
> Considering what the receiver does - I'me extremely impressed so far. Well worth the investment.
> As said also before, might sell my O2D - as I'm listening, as we speak, via the X500 to my D2Ks and it sounds brilliant.


it was a long time ago. my dad really likes british audio.

you just need a 3.5mm to RCA adapter and RCA interconnects. plug the adapter into the 3.5mm output labeled "Front" on the Xonar DX and connect the RCA interconnects to a integrated amplifier.

I wouldn't do 5.1 in a small room but I'm glad that you're happy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it was a long time ago. my dad really likes british audio.
> 
> you just need a 3.5mm to RCA adapter and RCA interconnects. plug the adapter into the 3.5mm output labeled "Front" on the Xonar DX and connect the RCA interconnects to a integrated amplifier.
> 
> I wouldn't do 5.1 in a small room but I'm glad that you're happy.


These speakers are so old, that I am not even going to blame anyone for thinking they are using RCA plugs on the back.

Those are banana plugs on the back, not RCA ports. These are some of the most power hungry book shelf speakers ever.

Are you sure you are not thinking about the ditton speakers that came out after these? Those are a lot more efficient.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> These speakers are so old, that I am not even going to blame anyone for thinking they are using RCA plugs on the back.
> 
> Those are banana plugs on the back, not RCA ports. These are some of the most power hungry book shelf speakers ever.
> 
> Are you sure you are not thinking about the ditton speakers that came out after these? Those are a lot more efficient.


huh? I was telling him how to hook up his sound card to a integrated amplifier. I know the Celestion 3 are passive speakers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> huh? I was telling him how to hook up his sound card to a integrated amplifier. I know the Celestion 3 are passive speakers.


TD was asking a question and...............never mind.

PC -> HDMI -> Receiver -> Speakers.

There we go


----------



## bumblebee1980

when I was a teenager I worked all summer on a chicken farm. I remember sitting on the porch at 1am waiting to be picked up. I used to come home with scratches all over my hands and heat rash. barns are so humid and you constantly worry about falling and breaking your neck but it paid under the table and I was able to build my first home theater and have been building them since.



and the moral of the story is.. be kind to chickens


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649102286-cavalli_audio_liquid_fire_headphone_amplifier/

hehe *pretends she didn't see it*

also there are 3 Burson HA-160 amplifiers under $400 sitting on CanuckAudioMart.


----------



## OverclockerFox

The Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm headphones are on sale at NCIX for $260, $170 off normal price. I'm probably going to pick them up; but I wanted to know how well they'd work with my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card. Does anyone in here happen to have both?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> The Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm headphones are on sale at NCIX for $260, $170 off normal price. I'm probably going to pick them up; but I wanted to know how well they'd work with my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card. Does anyone in here happen to have both?


the Essence will drive them just fine.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's not what a tube amp sounds like.


Sadly, it is not. But I did not expect that, so I am happy with the sound I've got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I wonder if more adhesive would help with the ringing.


Probably. People have tried blu-tak but adding anything could hold heat and that isn't good for tube lifespan.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Essence will drive them just fine.


she means they'll work


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Essence will drive them just fine.


Thanks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> The Beyerdynamic DT990 600 Ohm headphones are on sale at NCIX for $260, $170 off normal price. I'm probably going to pick them up; but I wanted to know how well they'd work with my Asus Xonar Essence STX sound card. Does anyone in here happen to have both?
> 
> 
> 
> the Essence will drive them just fine.
Click to expand...

Can drive them*

You'll see improvements with a dedicated amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Can drive them*
> 
> You'll see improvements with a dedicated amp.


really? I had no idea.

comments like that just make waves around here. more people own sound cards than dedicated amplifiers.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> really? I had no idea.
> 
> comments like that just make waves around here. more people own sound cards than dedicated amplifiers.


He's just saying that it would be an improvement to have an amp, not that the guy should have an amp or needs to buy one. Chill.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> really? I had no idea.
> 
> comments like that just make waves around here. more people own sound cards than dedicated amplifiers.


I'm looking to do a comparison video of the EHP-O2D vs the Denon X500 receiver


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> really? I had no idea.
> 
> comments like that just make waves around here. more people own sound cards than dedicated amplifiers.


But that doesn't mean it's not appropriate to let him know that he's not using his headphones optimally with a sound card.

See this is why I really hate the audio community. You say one thing and people flip out about it. Constant fighting and bickering.


----------



## roflcopter159

I have a set of M50s powered by a Xonar Essence STX. Where would I see a bigger improvement, upgrading my headphones or upgrading from the sound card? I am also running a set of Audioengine A2+ speakers from my STX as well. I would prefer to be able to run both my headphones and speakers from the same source, but if that isn't possible for a reasonable price, I can just run the A2+s through its internal DAC (via USB). Also, I was looking at going to the HD650s if I changed headphones.


----------



## Simca

Big change from what you're currently hearing. If you're OK with that and know what the HD650s will bring you the headphone upgrade will bring you more than a DAC upgrade.

Although I'd sell your soundcard and get a M&M stack.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I'm looking to do a comparison video of the EHP-O2D vs the Denon X500 receiver


nice. spin a motherboard on your finger like a basketball and I will watch it


----------



## Simca

While riding a unicycle and honking a horn in a clown outfit.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nice. spin a motherboard on your finger like a basketball and I will watch it


mm kay
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> While riding a unicycle and honking a horn in a clown outfit.


what's the point of that? You do that daily on here


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Big change from what you're currently hearing. If you're OK with that and know what the HD650s will bring you the headphone upgrade will bring you more than a DAC upgrade.
> 
> Although I'd sell your soundcard and get a M&M stack.


So the HD650s will make a huge difference you are saying? Is this big change in quality or sound properties (coloration)? I assumed a bit of both, but how big for each? Also, I assume M&M stack is the Magni and Modi stack? Last question, If I do move to the Magni/Modi, I assume I would have to switch to the A2+s internal DAC. Is there any way I could make them work with the Magni/Modi alongside my headphones?


----------



## Dimaggio1103

What is the best purchase for upgrading audio first?

Headphones or a Sound card?

Looking at these headphones
http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?products_id=3220

Budget ~100


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Big change from what you're currently hearing. If you're OK with that and know what the HD650s will bring you the headphone upgrade will bring you more than a DAC upgrade.
> 
> Although I'd sell your soundcard and get a M&M stack.
> 
> 
> 
> So the HD650s will make a huge difference you are saying? Is this big change in quality or sound properties (coloration)? I assumed a bit of both, but how big for each? Also, I assume M&M stack is the Magni and Modi stack? Last question, If I do move to the Magni/Modi, I assume I would have to switch to the A2+s internal DAC. Is there any way I could make them work with the Magni/Modi alongside my headphones?
Click to expand...

You could just split the output from the modi (DAC) and send it to your speakers and the amp. Just shut off the other when not in use.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mm kay
> what's the point of that? You do that daily on here


haha i'm blonde. I just meant I watch a lot of youtube these days.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could just split the output from the modi (DAC) and send it to your speakers and the amp. Just shut off the other when not in use.


Ok cool. What would you use to split that signal? Would doing so degrade the sound quality noticeably?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> mm kay
> what's the point of that? You do that daily on here


Yeah, but I don't make a video doing that, noob.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So the HD650s will make a huge difference you are saying? Is this big change in quality or sound properties (coloration)? I assumed a bit of both, but how big for each? Also, I assume M&M stack is the Magni and Modi stack? Last question, If I do move to the Magni/Modi, I assume I would have to switch to the A2+s internal DAC. Is there any way I could make them work with the Magni/Modi alongside my headphones?


Yeah, pretty big difference I'd say, just as long as you're aware you're sacrificing quantity bass for a more luscious sound.

Yes Mag/Mod.

Either and RCA Splitter or just remove the RCAs to the Magni when headphones not in use and plug them into the A2+s. Then switch when you want to use headphones.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> What is the best purchase for upgrading audio first?
> 
> Headphones or a Sound card?
> 
> Looking at these headphones
> http://www.audiocubes.com/product_info.php?products_id=3220
> 
> Budget ~100


Those are extremely over priced, but idk what the market is like where you live. Headphones>Soundcard.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, pretty big difference I'd say, just as long as you're aware you're sacrificing quantity bass for a more luscious sound.
> 
> Yes Mag/Mod.
> 
> Either and RCA Splitter or just remove the RCAs to the Magni when headphones not in use and plug them into the A2+s. Then switch when you want to use headphones.
Click to expand...

Ok, I think it would probably be easier to just switch them then. Also, yeah I realize the bass difference would be different. I would keep the M50s for those days that just need more bass though. Do the 650s at least provide some bass? I don't want them if they have 0 bass, but I could definitely live without the (occasionally) overwhelming bass of the M50s.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, but I don't make a video doing that, noob.
> 
> Yeah, pretty big difference I'd say, just as long as you're aware you're sacrificing quantity bass for a more luscious sound.


poor comeback, disappointed.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Is this good enough??


----------



## BonzaiTree

Fun fact, unicycles handle great in the snow, as all of the weight is focused on the single wheel.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Is this good enough??


I was thinking more: (makes me laugh so much)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Fun fact, unicycles handle great in the snow, as all of the weight is focused on the single wheel.


haha!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So the HD650s will make a huge difference you are saying? Is this big change in quality or sound properties (coloration)? I assumed a bit of both, but how big for each? Also, I assume M&M stack is the Magni and Modi stack? Last question, If I do move to the Magni/Modi, I assume I would have to switch to the A2+s internal DAC. Is there any way I could make them work with the Magni/Modi alongside my headphones?


Well, let me put my input in here. Your soundcard isn't exactly terrible, so consider starting out with just the Magni. You'll have a decent amp to start with, and is capable of pushing the HD 650 (should you decide on those). Additionally, you'll still be able to use the features of your sound card. If you're feeling especially adventurous, you could go with a more expensive amp that has preamp outputs. My Asgard 2's preamps are extremely convenient to have as I have them hooked up to my receiver for my speakers (in your case, just hook preamps straight to your speakers).

Just my personal opinion/thoughts.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So the HD650s will make a huge difference you are saying? Is this big change in quality or sound properties (coloration)? I assumed a bit of both, but how big for each? Also, I assume M&M stack is the Magni and Modi stack? Last question, If I do move to the Magni/Modi, I assume I would have to switch to the A2+s internal DAC. Is there any way I could make them work with the Magni/Modi alongside my headphones?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let me put my input in here. Your soundcard isn't exactly terrible, so consider starting out with just the Magni. You'll have a decent amp to start with, and is capable of pushing the HD 650 (should you decide on those). Additionally, you'll still be able to use the features of your sound card. If you're feeling especially adventurous, you could go with a more expensive amp that has preamp outputs. My Asgard 2's preamps are extremely convenient to have as I have them hooked up to my receiver for my speakers (in your case, just hook preamps straight to your speakers).
> 
> Just my personal opinion/thoughts.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the input. I definitely can't afford the Asgard 2, especially if I end up with the 650s (a likely option at this point). What would be the benefit of using the Magni with the STX? Wouldn't it be better to either do an all or nothing upgrade as far as the Magni/Modi go?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I definitely can't afford the Asgard 2, especially if I end up with the 650s (a likely option at this point). What would be the benefit of using the Magni with the STX? Wouldn't it be better to either do an all or nothing upgrade as far as the Magni/Modi go?


People are probably pretty tired of hearing me say it, but oh well.

The M&M stack together is a bit cold, and lifeless sounding while paired together. This can potentially be a great thing for the rather 'warm' sounding HD650s. However, if the warm sound is what you're after, sticking with your STX (your DAC in this case) and a Magni might be a better option. Alternatively, a Vali+Modi stack might be an even better option. Might I ask what price you're looking at paying for for the HD650? Any money you could potentially save on that leaves room for potentially better DAC or amp upgrades.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thanks for the input. I definitely can't afford the Asgard 2, especially if I end up with the 650s (a likely option at this point). What would be the benefit of using the Magni with the STX? Wouldn't it be better to either do an all or nothing upgrade as far as the Magni/Modi go?
> 
> 
> 
> People are probably pretty tired of hearing me say it, but oh well.
> 
> The M&M stack together is a bit cold, and lifeless sounding while paired together. This can potentially be a great thing for the rather 'warm' sounding HD650s. However, if the warm sound is what you're after, sticking with your STX (your DAC in this case) and a Magni might be a better option. Alternatively, a Vali+Modi stack might be an even better option. Might I ask what price you're looking at paying for for the HD650? Any money you could potentially save on that leaves room for potentially better DAC or amp upgrades.
Click to expand...

Well I won't be able to buy the 650s and a DAC or amp right away unless I save enough money to buy both and sell my STX all around the same time. Ideally, I would like to get everything as cheap as possible. The best price I have seen was $350 on massdrop. I will definitely wait until they are on there again before I buy.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could just split the output from the modi (DAC) and send it to your speakers and the amp. Just shut off the other when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool. What would you use to split that signal? Would doing so degrade the sound quality noticeably?
Click to expand...

Idk.

Does anybody know?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well I won't be able to buy the 650s and a DAC or amp right away unless I save enough money to buy both and sell my STX all around the same time. Ideally, I would like to get everything as cheap as possible. The best price I have seen was $350 on massdrop. I will definitely wait until they are on there again before I buy.


That's a great price to get them at used. I'd say try and save the $450-500 for the HD650+Magni or Vali.


----------



## Simca

Some people say the Aune T1 works well with the HD650.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> really? I had no idea.
> 
> comments like that just make waves around here. more people own sound cards than dedicated amplifiers.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't mean it's not appropriate to let him know that he's not using his headphones optimally with a sound card.
> 
> See this is why I really hate the audio community. You say one thing and people flip out about it. Constant fighting and bickering.
Click to expand...

That why I take everything from most with:









And I listen to audio-engineers / producers about audio.


----------



## coolhandluke41

speaking about Aune T1/HD 650 ..if pairing both the stock tube works well since it's upfront and not so thick on bass ,other tubes to consider is Mullard made in Blackburn 6AQ8/ECC85 (very well balanced ,good separation,sounds stage ,etc) which is the best sounding tube in my opinion for none natural headphones like he400 or hd650 ,other Mullards and Siemens are 2nd best
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mullard-Blackburn-6AQ8-ECC85-Gt-Britain-/350966835949?pt=Vintage_Electronics_R2&hash=item51b740eaed



P.S. I have one tube that's just awesome on 880s but suck on he400 so I would recommend doing some research


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could just split the output from the modi (DAC) and send it to your speakers and the amp. Just shut off the other when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok cool. What would you use to split that signal? Would doing so degrade the sound quality noticeably?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk.
> 
> Does anybody know?
Click to expand...

I can think of three things off the top of the head:
1. You'd be connecting multiple device grounds to each other via the unbalanced RCA cables. And with powered speakers and an amp, if they each have their own power supplies and have their own ground references, you could be opening yourself up to more potential trouble with ground loops and related hum and buzz, EMC problems in general.

2. Some device inputs behave electrically weirdly when shut off apparently (or say, in any way something like a diode) and would effectively mess up the signal that would get to the device that's on.

3. The DAC is now responsible for driving two different devices, even the one that's off, so more current is demanded and this will mean slightly worse performance out of its output electronics.

#1 would be noticeable if you ran into issues. #2 would be clearly noticeable, but I don't think I've heard people complaining about it in practice, so maybe I've just misunderstood something down the line or most devices just play nice so it's no big deal. #3 is very unlikely to be noticeable.

All in all, I don't see why you wouldn't try it at least. You generally don't need to worry about possible problems in the "hmmm am I hearing something or not?" range. If there are no obvious problems, then good. The end.


----------



## phillyd

Well I found some cheap RCA splitters and they should be here soon so I'll try it out for you guys.


----------



## roflcopter159

Ok, so since some of you brought up some tube amps/DACs I have some questions about those. How often do you have to change out the tubes? How expensive are the tubes? How large of a difference is there between a tube amp/DAC and one without tubes? Is there a large difference between the tubes themselves? Where would you buy replacement tubes? Would it be correct in assuming tube amp/DACs vs. non-tube versions are entirely personal opinion as far as which is better? Also, would it be reasonable to buy the Aune T1 now for use with my M50s and A2+s and save for the HD650s later? I ask that last one because the Aune T1 is on sale on massdrop now. On a side note, how do HE-400s compare to the HD650s?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, so since some of you brought up some tube amps/DACs I have some questions about those. How often do you have to change out the tubes? How expensive are the tubes? How large of a difference is there between a tube amp/DAC and one without tubes? Is there a large difference between the tubes themselves? Where would you buy replacement tubes? Would it be correct in assuming tube amp/DACs vs. non-tube versions are entirely personal opinion as far as which is better? Also, would it be reasonable to buy the Aune T1 now for use with my M50s and A2+s and save for the HD650s later? I ask that last one because the Aune T1 is on sale on massdrop now. On a side note, how do HE-400s compare to the HD650s?


1. Depends on whether or not the tubes are new, old, or NOS.
2. Depends on the type of tubes. It can be anywhere from $10 a pair to $200 each.
3. Depends on the design and how much distortion it introduces.
4. There can be. For the Lyr, there is a huge difference between GE, Green Hornets, and Golden Globes.
5. There a lot of tube vendors, though the more exotic foreign ones are hard to find, especially NOS tubes from the 60's.
6. Yes
7. Don't know
8. I personally felt the HD650 more musical


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Depends on whether or not the tubes are new, old, or NOS.
> 2. Depends on the type of tubes. It can be anywhere from $10 a pair to $200 each.
> 3. Depends on the design and how much distortion it introduces.
> 4. There can be. For the Lyr, there is a huge difference between GE, Green Hornets, and Golden Globes.
> 5. There a lot of tube vendors, though the more exotic foreign ones are hard to find, especially NOS tubes from the 60's.
> 6. Yes
> 7. Don't know
> 8. I personally felt the HD650 more musical


Well, it would be a new Aune T1 or a new Vali (likely the T1 though since it is a DAC/Amp combo). So I would assume the tubes would come with it and would be new, right? So with that information, does it change anything for answers 1-5?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, it would be a new Aune T1 or a new Vali (likely the T1 though since it is a DAC/Amp combo). So I would assume the tubes would come with it and would be new, right? So with that information, does it change anything for answers 1-5?


I don't know anything about the Aune T1, but my understanding of the Vali is that you can't change the tubes. Once the tubes die, I assume you have to get Schiit to replace them for you as they seem soldered to the board. I could be wrong though. Didn't look too much into it as if I do get a tube amp, it will be either DIY, another Lyr, or if I rob a bank, a Cavali Liquid Fire.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, it would be a new Aune T1 or a new Vali (likely the T1 though since it is a DAC/Amp combo). So I would assume the tubes would come with it and would be new, right? So with that information, does it change anything for answers 1-5?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know anything about the Aune T1, but my understanding of the Vali is that you can't change the tubes. Once the tubes die, I assume you have to get Schiit to replace them for you as they seem soldered to the board. I could be wrong though. Didn't look too much into it as if I do get a tube amp, it will be either DIY, another Lyr, or if I rob a bank, a Cavali Liquid Fire.
Click to expand...

Ok, well I guess then, because of the non replaceable tubes of the Vali, I would say Aune T1 is my best option at the moment. Plus with that I would be able to sell my STX right away seeing as it is a combo device.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I don't know anything about the Aune T1, but my understanding of the Vali is that you can't change the tubes. Once the tubes die, I assume you have to get Schiit to replace them for you as they seem soldered to the board. I could be wrong though. Didn't look too much into it as if I do get a tube amp, it will be either DIY, another Lyr, or if I rob a bank, a Cavali Liquid Fire.


I can confirm, the Schiit tubes are soldered. $20 plus shipping both ways to replace them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, well I guess then, because of the non replaceable tubes of the Vali, I would say Aune T1 is my best option at the moment. Plus with that I would be able to sell my STX right away seeing as it is a combo device.


Remember the Aune T1 is a tube DAC and a solid state amp, and the Vali is hybrid tube AMP. So two very different animals.

However, with your situation, I agree with your choice to go with the T1 and sell your STX


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, well I guess then, because of the non replaceable tubes of the Vali, I would say Aune T1 is my best option at the moment. Plus with that I would be able to sell my STX right away seeing as it is a combo device.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the Aune T1 is a tube DAC and a solid state amp, and the Vali is hybrid tube AMP. So two very different animals.
> 
> However, with your situation, I agree with your choice to go with the T1 and sell your STX
Click to expand...

Awesome. I will probably end up going with the T1 now since it is on sale on massdrop then save for the HD650s. Unless someone has some life altering information about the T1 or HD650s, I think that is my plan of action.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That why I take everything from most with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I listen to audio-engineers / producers about audio.


cute.


----------



## Simca

With lots of grains of salt.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Updated setup







!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That why I take everything from most with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I listen to audio-engineers / producers about audio.
> 
> 
> 
> cute.
Click to expand...

What exactly are you calling cute?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, so since some of you brought up some tube amps/DACs I have some questions about those. How often do you have to change out the tubes? How expensive are the tubes? How large of a difference is there between a tube amp/DAC and one without tubes? Is there a large difference between the tubes themselves? Where would you buy replacement tubes? Would it be correct in assuming tube amp/DACs vs. non-tube versions are entirely personal opinion as far as which is better? Also, would it be reasonable to buy the Aune T1 now for use with my M50s and A2+s and save for the HD650s later? I ask that last one because the Aune T1 is on sale on massdrop now.


How often do you have to change tubes: Well some tubes are still in working order from the 1950s. There are also new tubes that die in a week. It really depends on your luck.

How expensive are tubes: Depends on what you want. You can get a decent pair for as cheap as 5 bucks, or you can get some really nice vintage tubes for 50 bucks or more.

What is the difference between a tube dac and a SS dac? Not much. You get a slightly different sound signature, but that is about it.

Is there a large difference between tubes themselves: Yes and no. Like most things, if you are comparing a bottom of the barrel tube to the highest quality tube possible, then yes there will be a massive difference. If you are comparing two middle of the road tubes, then there will not be a whole lot of difference.

Where would you buy replacement tubes?: Ebay is always good for buying vintage tubes. For new production tubes, you can buy from tube depot or parts connection.

Are tubes vs non tubes a personal preference: Yes, but everyone in the end likes tubes more. Most people are just in denial.









It would be very reasonable to buy the Aune T1. With the mass drop sale, you will be hard pressed to loose any money on your investment. You should actually be able to sell it for a profit when you are done with it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> How often do you have to change tubes: Well some tubes are still in working order from the 1950s. There are also new tubes that die in a week. It really depends on your luck.
> 
> How expensive are tubes: Depends on what you want. You can get a decent pair for as cheap as 5 bucks, or you can get some really nice vintage tubes for 50 bucks or more.
> 
> What is the difference between a tube dac and a SS dac? Not much. You get a slightly different sound signature, but that is about it.
> 
> Is there a large difference between tubes themselves: Yes and no. Like most things, if you are comparing a bottom of the barrel tube to the highest quality tube possible, then yes there will be a massive difference. If you are comparing two middle of the road tubes, then there will not be a whole lot of difference.
> 
> Where would you buy replacement tubes?: Ebay is always good for buying vintage tubes. For new production tubes, you can buy from tube depot or parts connection.
> 
> Are tubes vs non tubes a personal preference: Yes, but everyone in the end likes tubes more. Most people are just in denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be very reasonable to buy the Aune T1. With the mass drop sale, you will be hard pressed to loose any money on your investment. You should actually be able to sell it for a profit when you are done with it.


Thanks for the detailed response! I definitely plan on picking up the T1 in the next few days. With that, I will be able to sell my STX. How much do you think I could get for it? I have the original box and all accessories. It is also in perfect condition, just has a bit of dust on the top.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Pics? That's actually not a bad idea.
> I've been considering getting the Sennheiser clamp on holder because I have a small desk.


I have two of those clamp holders from Sennheiser. They're great for holding my HD600 and Ultrasone PRO900 on my bookshelf, which is within arm's length from my chair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> snagged the Wooaudio headphone stand
> 
> ..Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> No complaints, CNC machined aluminum, good polish no scratches/blemishes


I'm jealous. I considered that heavily before I decided to cheap out and get two Sennheiser clamp style holders and a Brainwavz Zirconia stand (which I also really like).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It was properly lost among the mix, but we are hosting another Freebie in July 4th. Among the prizes will include either a Brainwavz or Sennheiser stand.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It was properly lost among the mix, but we are hosting another Freebie in July 4th. Among the prizes will include either a Brainwavz or Sennheiser stand.


What a coincidence! Awesome lol


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Big change from what you're currently hearing. If you're OK with that and know what the HD650s will bring you the headphone upgrade will bring you more than a DAC upgrade.
> 
> Although I'd sell your soundcard and get a M&M stack.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He's just saying that it would be an improvement to have an amp, not that the guy should have an amp or needs to buy one. Chill.


Not a he, actually. And I don't know if I'd buy a dedicated amp. I don't have a huge income; I just buy very good components and financially bleed myself dry to buy them. So I really don't want to have to buy an amp when I don't even have a decent monitor and video card; and this year I'll have to shell out for Haswell-E and DDR4. Worst case scenario, I do with them what I do currently with my Siberia V2's: Plug them into the port on the remote for the SP2500's and use the built-in amp on them to up the volume. It may distort the audio slightly, but that's an unknown anyways, and I'm sure it'll work fine though.


----------



## pez

I can't remember the deal you're getting, but you may want to look out for something that's easier to drive like the DT770 (32 or 80 ohm).

Sure it's probably a good deal, but if you're not going to be in the position to buy an amp, potentially ever, it'd be somewhat of a waste.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Not a he, actually. And I don't know if I'd buy a dedicated amp. I don't have a huge income; I just buy very good components and financially bleed myself dry to buy them. So I really don't want to have to buy an amp when I don't even have a decent monitor and video card; and this year I'll have to shell out for Haswell-E and DDR4. Worst case scenario, I do with them what I do currently with my Siberia V2's: Plug them into the port on the remote for the SP2500's and use the built-in amp on them to up the volume. It may distort the audio slightly, but that's an unknown anyways, and I'm sure it'll work fine though.


I personally would never get an HD650 without a dedicated amp for driving high impedance headphones but that is just me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Poll is up on the front page guys. There are a bunch of freebies available, so please pick which three you would like to see most. The rest will make an appearance in later freebie threads so worry not. Also, please let me know if you would like to see more headphones or stands.


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


Very nice! Love the lighting on those shots.


----------



## Belial

I was wondering if someone could help me get a present for my girlfriend. She's 5'6", so short, I'm 5'10".

I'm looking for a _comfortable_ headphones under $100, _preferably_ $60-80. It's for her, but there's a possibility I use it sometimes, or maybe she doesnt like it so I'll keep it and give her something else, etc. Anyways, she would be using it for office usage (but only 1 other person in her office), general usage, and electronic and indie music. I do starcraft 2 (not even gaming. just starcraft 2) and otherwise similar usage. So I think I'm preferring an Open headphones because open > closed as long you dont want people to hear it or you to hear people.

I'm currently eyeing the Sony V6. As I understand, it's not the best value, but it might be now that it's so cheap at [email protected] There's also the ATH AD700, but it lacks bass I hear, but i think it might be over budget anyways.

Thanks. This would be both our first dip into better sound. To be clear, it's for her, but there's a distinct possibility I'll use them. So if there's any conflict with my needs, focus on her's and just tell me what I'd be amiss on, kind of thing.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me get a present for my girlfriend. She's 5'6", so short, I'm 5'10".
> 
> I'm looking for a _comfortable_ headphones under $100, _preferably_ $60-80. It's for her, but there's a possibility I use it sometimes, or maybe she doesnt like it so I'll keep it and give her something else, etc. Anyways, she would be using it for office usage (but only 1 other person in her office), general usage, and electronic and indie music. I do starcraft 2 (not even gaming. just starcraft 2) and otherwise similar usage. So I think I'm preferring an Open headphones because open > closed as long you dont want people to hear it or you to hear people.
> 
> I'm currently eyeing the Sony V6. As I understand, it's not the best value, but it might be now that it's so cheap at [email protected] There's also the ATH AD700, but it lacks bass I hear, but i think it might be over budget anyways.
> 
> Thanks. This would be both our first dip into better sound. To be clear, it's for her, but there's a distinct possibility I'll use them. So if there's any conflict with my needs, focus on her's and just tell me what I'd be amiss on, kind of thing.


Samson SR850 or Superlux HD668B is my recommendation.
There are other options too but I'm not too familiar with American products like the foxtep (I think I even got the name wrong...).

The problem with finding comfortable headphones is that everyones head is shaped differently. Not to mention the ear length/size.


----------



## Kavster12

Any recommendations for a cheap (less than 30 dollars) headphone rack/stand?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Samson SR850 or Superlux HD668B is my recommendation.
> There are other options too but I'm not too familiar with American products like the foxtep (I think I even got the name wrong...).
> .


Fostex is, in fact Japanese.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That why I take everything from most with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I listen to audio-engineers / producers about audio.


Glad someone does!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Fostex is, in fact Japanese.


What I meant was the products that are available in America, not made in America.
Nokia was from Finland (notice the past tense) when everyone thought that it was from Japan









Not to mention that 90% of the headphones are made in China anyway


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> What I meant was the products that are available in America, not made in America.
> Nokia was from Finland (notice the past tense) and everyone thought that is was from Japan


I'm sure you're aware of Thomann.de, they have awesome deals Fostex included, with very affordable shipping to Finland (and rest of the Europe), so Fostex isn't just an American privilege







They have a wider selection of monitor speakers than headphones though. I worked as a system administrator in a high school that had a massive lot of Fostex Pm 0.4n and I loved them. Very good stuff and relatively affordable too!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I'm sure you're aware of Thomann.de, they have awesome deals Fostex included, with very affordable shipping to Finland (and rest of the Europe), so Fostex isn't just an American privilege
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have a wider selection of monitor speakers than headphones though. I worked as a system administrator in a high school that had a massive lot of Fostex Pm 0.4n and I loved them. Very good stuff and relatively affordable too!


Oh, didn't notice that Thomann had Fostex. But they don't seem to have the recommended T50RP in stock though, and Amazon.co.uk price is... bad (237$ UK vs. 100$ USA).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap (less than 30 dollars) headphone rack/stand?


If you've got a Bed, Bath, and Beyond or Pier 1 Imports, you can find a TP holder there for that price.

I posted a pic a couple pages back with the one I got from BB&B.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

You can also get an *HH10* from Senheisser and order it online. Including shipping it costs $18.82 (12.32 + 6.50).

Click on the price and it should take you to the next page with the UPS ground option (cheapest).


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I was wondering if someone could help me get a present for my girlfriend. She's 5'6", so short, I'm 5'10".
> 
> I'm looking for a _comfortable_ headphones under $100, _preferably_ $60-80. It's for her, but there's a possibility I use it sometimes, or maybe she doesnt like it so I'll keep it and give her something else, etc. Anyways, she would be using it for office usage (but only 1 other person in her office), general usage, and electronic and indie music. I do starcraft 2 (not even gaming. just starcraft 2) and otherwise similar usage. So I think I'm preferring an Open headphones because open > closed as long you dont want people to hear it or you to hear people.
> 
> I'm currently eyeing the Sony V6. As I understand, it's not the best value, but it might be now that it's so cheap at [email protected] There's also the ATH AD700, but it lacks bass I hear, but i think it might be over budget anyways.
> 
> Thanks. This would be both our first dip into better sound. To be clear, it's for her, but there's a distinct possibility I'll use them. So if there's any conflict with my needs, focus on her's and just tell me what I'd be amiss on, kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Samson SR850 or Superlux HD668B is my recommendation.
> There are other options too but I'm not too familiar with American products like the foxtep (I think I even got the name wrong...).
> 
> The problem with finding comfortable headphones is that everyones head is shaped differently. Not to mention the ear length/size.
Click to expand...

Can you be a bit more specific? I can google the price, but how do they compare? Have you even used what I mentioned?

I think I'm currently looking at:
grado sr60i (is that same thing?) for $49.
Sony V6 $59
Creative Aurvana Live! $70

I think I'm leaning towards the Grado because it can be modded a lot, and I consider modding a pro, not a con. I mod everything, so having that freedom to me is cool and I'm definitely up for any headphone that might need modding to be truly perfect.

edit: Superlux HD668B, on amazon for $45. It seems to be good headphones too from what I read. It and the samson are same thing internally?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Samson SR850 or Superlux HD668B is my recommendation.
> There are other options too but I'm not too familiar with American products like the foxtep (I think I even got the name wrong...).
> 
> The problem with finding comfortable headphones is that everyones head is shaped differently. Not to mention the ear length/size.


he said comfortable - the superlux, aren't comfortable.


----------



## Belial

Let me be clear, I do not mind modding headphones if that's what it takes to make them optimal, from buying new ear pads to fabricating a different ear cup out of plasticines.

Anyways, are the SR850 comfortable? From what I read, the SR850 is slightly better (lower impedence, a tinge more bass) for what are 2 identical headphones at the identical price. They appear to be highly recommendable.

Currently looking at the SR850, CAL!, SR60i and MTH-50 as my shortlist.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> he said comfortable - the superlux, aren't comfortable.


As I said, it all depends on the head shape. For me HD681 is as comfy as Beyerdynamic DT770.


----------



## Mreim76

Is anyone here running a pair of DT990 Pro's through a DGX? Still on the fence about picking them up. Worried about additional costs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> As I said, it all depends on the head shape. For me HD681 is as comfy as Beyerdynamic DT770.


Not really, pads are very thin and the drivers sit on your ears - thus for longer periods of listening, they aren't comfortable


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not really, pads are very thin and the drivers sit on your ears - thus for longer periods of listening, they aren't comfortable


Real Audiophiles listen for quality, not comfort. That's why before buying HiFiMAN Planars you should be strapping 100 lb weights on your neck to train and prepare you for what's to come.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Any recommendations for a cheap (less than 30 dollars) headphone rack/stand?


There are too many stands to count on Amazon alone if you live in the US. If you want to go the DIY route, there are always things like paper towel and banana holders as well hardware tools like tool mounting brackets.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Real Audiophiles listen for quality, not comfort. That's why before buying HiFiMAN Planars you should be strapping 100 lb weights on your neck to train and prepare you for what's to come.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Real Audiophiles listen for quality, not comfort. That's why before buying HiFiMAN Planars you should be strapping 100 lb weights on your neck to train and prepare you for what's to come.


Oh that reminds me.

My friend modular (or however you spell it) has several mods to improve the comfort of the HE-500s. He made a custom leather headband that cost him a few bucks, and it tremendously helps with weight distribution.

I would be more than happy to put you in contact with him so that you can make one yourself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Real Audiophiles listen for quality, not comfort. That's why before buying HiFiMAN Planars you should be strapping 100 lb weights on your neck to train and prepare you for what's to come.


that's true and quite funny, but he is looking for a comfortable set for his gf. As a lady yourself, maybe you would have some useful input to his query?


----------



## Simca

They should wait for the July 4th give away when the CAL's are free.

Shameless Plug.


----------



## mikeaj

Anybody ever try the Sennheiser HD 518? I haven't. Some say supposedly HD 518 isn't the red-headed stepchild of the HD 5x8 bunch, unlike the older HD 515 for HD 5x5. That looks like it could be reasonably comfortable. It's $79 on Amazon. By the way, I would really not try the Grado anything for comfort (stock of course, but still, modding headphones doesn't necessarily improve things though most likely it would for comfort).

On a completely different topic, supposedly the upcoming HiFiMAN planar magnetic headphone models, HE-400i and HE-560, switched to only using magnets on one side and changed headband and other materials of the construction to be overall lighter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I got an objection, 4th of July is really far away, not really sure why it's set for 6month time.
With that said, it's my birthday that day


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody ever try the Sennheiser HD 518? I haven't. Some say supposedly HD 518 isn't the red-headed stepchild of the HD 5x8 bunch, unlike the older HD 515 for HD 5x5. That looks like it could be reasonably comfortable. It's $79 on Amazon. By the way, I would really not try the Grado anything for comfort (stock of course, but still, modding headphones doesn't necessarily improve things though most likely it would for comfort).
> 
> On a completely different topic, supposedly the upcoming HiFiMAN planar magnetic headphone models, HE-400i and HE-560, switched to only using magnets on one side and changed headband and other materials of the construction to be overall lighter.


1) It's a great little headphone. If it was at say $60 it would be a fantastic headphone, but going in at $80 makes my think of other options. The thing is..it's a great headphone for an average user to pick up from say Best Buy. It's unsuspecting, but really good.

2) Yes, lighter. But what about the sound? That remains to be seen.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, so since some of you brought up some tube amps/DACs I have some questions about those. How often do you have to change out the tubes? How expensive are the tubes? How large of a difference is there between a tube amp/DAC and one without tubes? Is there a large difference between the tubes themselves? Where would you buy replacement tubes? Would it be correct in assuming tube amp/DACs vs. non-tube versions are entirely personal opinion as far as which is better? Also, would it be reasonable to buy the Aune T1 now for use with my M50s and A2+s and save for the HD650s later? I ask that last one because the Aune T1 is on sale on massdrop now. On a side note, how do HE-400s compare to the HD650s?


it depends on the tube but typically you should get a good 2000 hours out of one before any problems can occur. input tubes are more critical. I would say 2000-10,000 hours is a good number. you will know when there is a problem. you can buy tubes off Head-Fi Buy/Sell, Audiogon, CanuckAudioMart, eBay, Tubemonger, Tubedepot and other sites.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and tubes can cost $10-700. there are some really good solid state amplifiers out there but the ones I like are pretty expensive. some solid state amplifiers even have tube qualities. I have some very expensive equipment and still bought the Aune T1 on Massdrop.com. I will probably give it to one of my brothers or a friend after i'm done playing with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got an objection, 4th of July is really far away, not really sure why it's set for 6month time.
> With that said, it's my birthday that day


It is set to July 4th because that is a national US holiday.







Also, by spreading out the freebie dates, it allows me to have time to prepare better offerings via donations.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Merica

would be nice if Massdrop.com had a JRiver license going.


----------



## Simca

It's surprising so many ppl want the HH-10. Always thought that thing was hideous.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Anybody ever try the Sennheiser HD 518? I haven't. Some say supposedly HD 518 isn't the red-headed stepchild of the HD 5x8 bunch, unlike the older HD 515 for HD 5x5. That looks like it could be reasonably comfortable. It's $79 on Amazon. By the way, I would really not try the Grado anything for comfort (stock of course, but still, modding headphones doesn't necessarily improve things though most likely it would for comfort).
> 
> On a completely different topic, supposedly the upcoming HiFiMAN planar magnetic headphone models, HE-400i and HE-560, switched to only using magnets on one side and changed headband and other materials of the construction to be overall lighter.


I have the 518's.

I think they're great little headphones for the price, but I really don't have much to compare the to--I haven't tried any other nice headphones.
One thing to keep in mind, the 518 has the exact same drivers as the 558 and 598's, but apparently there still is a noticeable difference between the 518's and the other two models (probably mostly due to the cup construction).

They are a bit clampy, but overall they are a pretty comfortable headphone.
Definitely not the epitome of comfort, sometimes after a few hours I have to reposition them and they're a little uncomfortable, but they've never got to the point where they hurt--they just aren't headphones you can forgot you have on, and can get a little uncomfortable.

If you have any other questions about them, let me know.
Just keep in mind I haven't tried too many other "nice" headphones, so I don't have much to compare them to.

I would say that they are definitely worth it for 60 bucks though. I paid about the same for mine and I'm very happy with them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's surprising so many ppl want the HH-10. Always thought that thing was hideous.


Probably mostly people like me, where desk space is an issue.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's surprising so many ppl want the HH-10. Always thought that thing was hideous.


I had to Google it haha


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> It's surprising so many ppl want the HH-10. Always thought that thing was hideous.


I don't even understand why people are so concerned with headphone stands to begin with. Maybe 5 percent of the people who have headphone stands need one. I am playing around with an HE-6 as we speak, do you know where it goes when I am done? On the floor into it's box.

Seriously, people have the option of getting some really nice portable headphones and for some reason a headphone stand seems to be pulling ahead. Hell, when you win the CALs, you can sell them and buy 2 headphone stands.

I am not even going to enter the contest and even I find it irritating that the silly headphone stand is ahead of actual headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

so the magic gnomes don't get to my cans at night?


----------



## mikeaj

Thanks, BonzaiTree, that was in response to Belial88's questions earlier (e.g. 22846). But also I am somewhat curious myself, though I'd have no purpose for them personally because of having other cans and such.

Yeah, if it's the same drivers as the others it's still definitely tuned differently. But yeah, that does look like a very similar design, with many of the similar characteristics, despite the balance being significantly tweaked. That's headphone acoustics for you.


Spoiler: FR graph from HeadRoom


----------



## bumblebee1980

it does use the same driver.



the HD558 has a honey comb structure --> foam tape --> plastic grill --> black fabric --> adhered logo.
the HD598 has a spider web structure --> paper --> metal grill.
the HD518 has a slightly different spider web structure --> black fabric -> plastic grill ??


----------



## InsideJob

I also just picked up a pair of HD 518's today as my local Future Shop had them on sale for $74.99... I couldn't say no. Since I have been using a pair of $10 ear buds I am certainly pleased. I really wanted to get those sexy beige HD 598s but I wouldn't be able to afford those for a while.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> so the magic gnomes don't get to my cans at night?


If you want I can sell you some anti-gnome spray, works wonders.

Only ten payments of *$19.95!* + shipping and handling


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## InsideJob

I'm curious, what if anything would be a good audio solution for the 518's up from onboard audio on a 990FXA-UD3 board from Gigabyte? I like the looks of the FiiO e10 for an affordable solution.


----------



## Simca

Xonar DG


----------



## Kavster12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You can also get an *HH10* from Senheisser and order it online. Including shipping it costs $18.82 (12.32 + 6.50).
> 
> Click on the price and it should take you to the next page with the UPS ground option (cheapest).


Yeah I had the HH10 in mind. Might go for it actually.

Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kavster12*
> 
> Yeah I had the HH10 in mind. Might go for it actually.
> 
> Thanks.


If you can wait, it looks like there will be one in our July 4th freebie. I am personally surprised that it is so popular, but then again, I am a weird guy. *shrugs*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is set to July 4th because that is a national US holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, by spreading out the freebie dates, it allows me to have time to prepare better offerings via donations.


I see - but still 6 months bro...
On another note - as it is based in the US...makes it a bit annoying for people in the EU - just not worth it for us in the EU


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Pics? That's actually not a bad idea.
> I've been considering getting the Sennheiser clamp on holder because I have a small desk.
> 
> 
> 
> I have two of those clamp holders from Sennheiser. They're great for holding my HD600 and Ultrasone PRO900 on my bookshelf, which is within arm's length from my chair.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> snagged the Wooaudio headphone stand
> 
> ..Woo!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No complaints, CNC machined aluminum, good polish no scratches/blemishes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm jealous. I considered that heavily before I decided to cheap out and get two Sennheiser clamp style holders and a Brainwavz Zirconia stand (which I also really like).
Click to expand...

After I posted that some dude posted a nice dual headphone stand for $25 with a nice weighty base. It's actually a toilet paper stand but great finish/ quality from the looks of it. He got it for $25!

I was like "damn and I spent $50 for mine?







"
It's a nice product, just not sure it's worth the $50. Oh well


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see - but still 6 months bro...
> On another note - as it is based in the US...makes it a bit annoying for people in the EU - just not worth it for us in the EU


I mentioned it before, but it was no doubt lost in the furious pace that we post in our club, but future freebies unless hosted by someone in a foreign country will only be for US participants. I want to stress that this is not because I don't like people in other countries, but rather international shipping and customs paperwork is too much of a hassle for me to deal with personally. The last few times it happened, I ended up paying out of pocket to make it happen. I apologize if this offends anyone, but I can only do so much personally. Sorry non-US guys! I did try at least!


----------



## InsideJob

I have an old Panasonic SA-HE100 receiver sitting here. If I got a 3.5mm to RCA and ran the 518's through that would I be a happy camper? I'm not overly educated on the audio world sorry for noob questions.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have an old Panasonic SA-HE100 receiver sitting here. If I got a 3.5mm to RCA and ran the 518's through that would I be a happy camper? I'm not overly educated on the audio world sorry for noob questions.


what are you trying to do? the Pioneer receiver has a headphone jack on the front.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I mentioned it before, but it was no doubt lost in the furious pace that we post in our club, but future freebies unless hosted by someone in a foreign country will only be for US participants. I want to stress that this is not because I don't like people in other countries, but rather international shipping and customs paperwork is too much of a hassle for me to deal with personally. The last few times it happened, I ended up paying out of pocket to make it happen. I apologize if this offends anyone, but I can only do so much personally. Sorry non-US guys! I did try at least!


I can give you the money for a pair of Grado SR60i if you want to put them in.


----------



## phillyd

I'm probably not going to upgrade my cans very soon but what would you guys consider a good upgrade from the DT770 Pros? HD650? Hifiman HE-400? Or something closed-back?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I would go straight to planar magnetics.

this was kinda thing I was talking about Dubbed.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E1CZRLK/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d1_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=09AMQRSQG3D64WSMDD66&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200422&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what are you trying to do? the Pioneer receiver has a headphone jack on the front.


I need a way to connect the receiver to my rig though. I'm just curious if it would be substantial for my needs of upgraded audio from onboard rather than a usb DAC or PCI sound card seeing as I would just have to get the 3.5 to RCA adapter to hook the receiver to my rig.

I've never even plugged this receiver in, I got it for free from a customer while I was doing Bell FibreOP installs. So I don't know much about it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I need a way to connect the receiver to my rig though. I'm just curious if it would be substantial for my needs of upgraded audio from onboard rather than a usb DAC or PCI sound card seeing as I would just have to get the 3.5 to RCA adapter to hook the receiver to my rig.
> 
> I've never even plugged this receiver in, I got it for free from a customer while I was doing Bell FibreOP installs. So I don't know much about it.


does your motherboard have optical out? connect an optical cable to the digital input on the back of the receiver. hook up some speakers or plug your cans in. probably better than on-board


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I need a way to connect the receiver to my rig though. I'm just curious if it would be substantial for my needs of upgraded audio from onboard rather than a usb DAC or PCI sound card seeing as I would just have to get the 3.5 to RCA adapter to hook the receiver to my rig.
> 
> I've never even plugged this receiver in, I got it for free from a customer while I was doing Bell FibreOP installs. So I don't know much about it.


Looks like it has optical. Use optical from onboard to reciever, then plug your headphones in.

With onboard sound, you typically want to use straight digital signal. If it had HDMI you could just use that, but a quick look at the specs doesn't sound like it does.


----------



## bumblebee1980

like this


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I would go straight to planar magnetics.


Specific suggestions? HE-400's?


----------



## RatPatrol01

So my highly discounted Razer Kraken's came in today and as requested I'm gonna review them for you. Here goes...

They straight butt.

Seriously these things are terrible. With some heavy handed EQ'ing you can get a semblance of decent sound out of em but nothing worth writing home about. Only high point is some decently bright treble but everything else is just muddy and sad. Even the bass is lackluster and weak which is odd for fashion headphones. They also aren't that comfortable. The pads are just a bit too thin and the cans are just a bit too small to be proper over-ears, clamping force though is pretty much perfect. Admittedly the looks are great. I ordered black ones, and got green ones, but they look so much better in person than I expected that I don;t even mind. All in all I don't regret my purchase as they will do for portable beaters and I only paid $30 but I seriously pity anyone who pays full price.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Looks like it has optical. Use optical from onboard to reciever, then plug your headphones in.
> 
> With onboard sound, you typically want to use straight digital signal. If it had HDMI you could just use that, but a quick look at the specs doesn't sound like it does.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> like this


Thanks, I'll grab an optical audio cable tomorrow


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Specific suggestions? HE-400's?


just so you know the HiFiMAN HE-560 and HE-400i are replacing the HE-400 and HE-500. might be able to get a deal on the old models. I like Audeze headphones more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Thanks, I'll grab an optical audio cable tomorrow


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just so you know the HiFiMAN HE-560 and HE-400i are replacing the HE-400 and HE-500. might be able to get a deal on the old models. I like Audeze headphones more.


Well yeah those are 3x the price of the HE-400


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Audeze LCD-2 are much better sounding headphones and better made. the HD650 and HE-400 are just better Mid-Fi headphones. I wouldn't bother unless your Beyers caught on fire or were stolen.


----------



## phillyd

I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.

They are too bright, the highs are too sharp, the bass is underwhelming in depth and accuracy. They just sound bland.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm probably not going to upgrade my cans very soon but what would you guys consider a good upgrade from the DT770 Pros? HD650? Hifiman HE-400? Or something closed-back?


I think the HD650s are a whole other step, but at the same time is could be a compliment to the sound of your Beyers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.
> 
> They are too bright, the highs are too sharp, the bass is underwhelming in depth and accuracy. They just sound bland.


that sucks. which Beyer model?


----------



## phillyd

DT770 Pro 80 ohm.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> DT770 Pro 80 ohm.


I don't think you will like the Sennheiser HD650 at all.


----------



## phillyd

Why?

Just figured out another term to describe the DT770 Pro's.
Fatiguing.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the Sennheiser HD650 is more natural, revealing but has even less bass.

you should email Mark Lawton and ask if he has any Denon AH-D2000 or AH-D5000 left for sale.

http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page7.html


----------



## phillyd

I can deal with low bass volume. It's the sheer lack of low mids as well as the overly harsh highs that gets me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.
> 
> They are too bright, the highs are too sharp, the bass is underwhelming in depth and accuracy. They just sound bland.


Then I would advise against the HE-400s. For 500 bucks you can usually fin a used pair of HE-500s.

What amp and dac are you using again?

Are you sure it is not your ears that are going bad? It is an honest question.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I will be donating a pair of brand new Grado SR60i or Shure SRH440 (I haven't decided yet) to the July 4th giveaway. I live in Canada so i'm giving Noob the money to buy them.

Happy Merica day freeloaders


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.
> 
> They are too bright, the highs are too sharp, the bass is underwhelming in depth and accuracy. They just sound bland.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would advise against the HE-400s. For 500 bucks you can usually fin a used pair of HE-500s.
> 
> What amp and dac are you using again?
> 
> Are you sure it is not your ears that are going bad? It is an honest question.
Click to expand...

My speakers sound great, so it isn't my ears. Schiit Vali/Modi


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My speakers sound great, so it isn't my ears. Schiit Vali/Modi


what kind of speakers?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My speakers sound great, so it isn't my ears. Schiit Vali/Modi


Oh, then it is system bias.

I mean I just listening to the modi and vali combo on saturday with the DT770 250 ohm, HD600, HD650, and the HE-500. The HE-500s were probably the bassiest with the DT770s being the runner up and the gap was not that large.

If anything the HE-500s had more extension, and more depth, but that was about it.

The HE-500 is the bassiest thing I have heard that does not have harsh highs. The bass is over exaggerated while having a slightly treble roll off.


----------



## bumblebee1980

what about a Bravo Tube amplifier instead of the Grado SR60i? anybody use the V1 or V2 before? I checked out the Ocean once and thought it was alright.

http://www.bravoaudio.com/product.html


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm probably not going to upgrade my cans very soon but what would you guys consider a good upgrade from the DT770 Pros? HD650? Hifiman HE-400? Or something closed-back?


SRS-2170
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.


The DT770 are just plain unimpressive when you get used to something better.


----------



## InsideJob

Managed to get to the mall this evening and grabbed an optical audio cable. I can say I've immediately noticed a difference, this receiver has enhanced surround that seems to be doing wonders. I'll take pictures tomorrow


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Managed to get to the mall this evening and grabbed an optical audio cable. I can say I've immediately noticed a difference, this receiver has enhanced surround that seems to be doing wonders. I'll take pictures tomorrow


if it sounds better than on-board that's all that matters. you don't need to take pictures of a cable dear.


----------



## InsideJob

More meant the setup in total haha. I doubt the cable will barely be visible in the image


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, then it is system bias.
> 
> I mean I just listening to the modi and vali combo on saturday with the DT770 250 ohm, HD600, HD650, and the HE-500. The HE-500s were probably the bassiest with the DT770s being the runner up and the gap was not that large.
> 
> If anything the HE-500s had more extension, and more depth, but that was about it.
> 
> The HE-500 is the bassiest thing I have heard that does not have harsh highs. The bass is over exaggerated while having a slightly treble roll off.


I Just really need more mids. It isn't about the bass, it's the fact that they suck at everything else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm probably not going to upgrade my cans very soon but what would you guys consider a good upgrade from the DT770 Pros? HD650? Hifiman HE-400? Or something closed-back?
> 
> 
> 
> SRS-2170
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have grown to just plain dislike the Beyers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DT770 are just plain unimpressive when you get used to something better.
Click to expand...

Not gonna get STAX, and I don't wanna spend more than maybe $400

What about DT990's? DT880's? Sennheiser HD8's? V-Moda M100? Sennheiser Momentum?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Not gonna get STAX


Always the wrong answer.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Not gonna get STAX
> 
> 
> 
> Always the wrong answer.
Click to expand...

Look unless you find stax that don't look absolutely ******ed on sale for under $400 bucks then suggesting them is useless.
Care to actually contribute?


----------



## friend'scatdied

The cosmetics are part of the charm.

I do think any Stax looks better than the DT770 Pro.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The cosmetics are part of the charm.
> 
> I do think any Stax looks better than the DT770 Pro.


I don't want Stax


----------



## EpicPie

Updated my production setup a bit. Posting here because relevant to audio/headphones. lol

Bad phone pictures for the win.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> More meant the setup in total haha. I doubt the cable will barely be visible in the image


Wish I could say the same about my setup. Gawds, there's a cluster of USB cables easily visible coming out of my case >.>;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The cosmetics are part of the charm.
> 
> I do think any Stax looks better than the DT770 Pro.


I'll also join in on the "probably won't buy a pair of Stax" stuff. I'd sooner buy a pair of BeyerDynamics or Sennheisers... Or more stuff from AKG or Audio Technica ^_^;;;


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't want Stax


No no, I got this.



Do you want stax now?

No in all seriousness, look at getting the HD650s if mids are your issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Why?
> 
> Just figured out another term to describe the DT770 Pro's.
> Fatiguing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My speakers sound great, so it isn't my ears. Schiit Vali/Modi


I'm curious; have you tried just your PC and the Vali, or even your phone (I'm assuming a top tier Android or iPhone) with the Vali?

There's no real way to get around the fatiguing highs of the Beyers, but I have a feeling part of it could be the Modi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> SRS-2170
> The DT770 are just plain unimpressive when you get used to something better


I can fully agree with that. My HD650s have pretty much ruined the Beyers for me haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I will be donating a pair of brand new Grado SR60i or Shure SRH440 (I haven't decided yet) to the July 4th giveaway. I live in Canada so i'm giving Noob the money to buy them.
> 
> Happy Merica day freeloaders


Have you heard the 440s? If so, curious to know your opinion of them.

Went into Guitar Center today to find my GF a pair of headphones for under $200 and we walked out with those. Regretfully, they didn't have the 840s or M50s in stock. However, we tried the K240s (loved the sound, not the fit/size). She didn't care for the Shure SRH240As at all (very v-shaped). We both tried the 440s though and we found them to be the most comfortable and sounded the best. Personally I think they slightly edge out the K240s, which were an impressive $97. I don't remember them being so low before.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm curious; have you tried just your PC and the Vali, or even your phone (I'm assuming a top tier Android or iPhone) with the Vali?
> 
> There's no real way to get around the fatiguing highs of the Beyers, but I have a feeling part of it could be the Modi.
> I can fully agree with that. My HD650s have pretty much ruined the Beyers for me haha.
> Have you heard the 440s? If so, curious to know your opinion of them.
> 
> Went into Guitar Center today to find my GF a pair of headphones for under $200 and we walked out with those. Regretfully, they didn't have the 840s or M50s in stock. However, we tried the K240s (loved the sound, not the fit/size). She didn't care for the Shure SRH240As at all (very v-shaped). We both tried the 440s though and we found them to be the most comfortable and sounded the best. Personally I think they slightly edge out the K240s, which were an impressive $97. I don't remember them being so low before.


I don't find any of these headphones under $100 comfortable lol

I did own a pair of Shure SRH440 with the 840 pads and gave them to my brother.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't find any of these headphones under $100 comfortable lol
> 
> I did own a pair of Shure SRH440 with the 840 pads and gave them to my brother.


Oh what's the difference between the two pads? I quickly glanced and figured they were the same or had a minor difference.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My God epic pie, those headphones are like...3m in the air lol! Don't you very afraid of them falling down? Or use then enough to make them a little more accessible?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh what's the difference between the two pads? I quickly glanced and figured they were the same or had a minor difference.


the SRH840 pads have a thick driver cover. the SRH440 pads don't. they might of been a little thicker too. I don't remember.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want stax now?


Nice amp. Kind of a pity it's hooked up to an iPod though, but maybe that's just me. I know that pic doesn't convince me to want them







But I'm more than happy with my Audio Technica ATH-M50's, as well as my AKG K712's ^_^


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I Just really need more mids. It isn't about the bass, it's the fact that they suck at everything else.
> Not gonna get STAX, and I don't wanna spend more than maybe $400
> 
> What about DT990's? DT880's? Sennheiser HD8's? V-Moda M100? Sennheiser Momentum?


The Denon suggestion wasn't all that bad.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Always the wrong answer.


WRONG!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The cosmetics are part of the charm.
> 
> I do think any Stax looks better than the DT770 Pro.


Sure, if you're a blind monster from the 5th dimension of outer plutonite!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, I got this.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want stax now?
> 
> No in all seriousness, look at getting the HD650s if mids are your issue.


No, those headphones made her look infinitely uglier.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> There's no real way to get around the fatiguing highs of the Beyers, but I have a feeling part of it could be the Modi.
> I can fully agree with that. My HD650s have pretty much ruined the Beyers for me haha.


Tube Amp helps, but I could never quite get fully used to the very sharp highs of Beyers. The HE-400 would not be a wonderful alternative as it is very similar in nature to the Beyers. Nice bass, but sharp highs at times. HE-500 gets rid of the annoying highs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My God epic pie, those headphones are like...3m in the air lol! *Don't you very afraid of them falling down?* Or use then enough to make them a little more accessible?


Am I in a simulation within a simulation of a simulation?


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My God epic pie, those headphones are like...3m in the air lol! Don't you very afraid of them falling down? Or use then enough to make them a little more accessible?


The nails they rest on are solidly in the wall. Not worried about them falling.

They're all within easy reach when I stand up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the SRH840 pads have a thick driver cover. the SRH440 pads don't. they might of been a little thicker too. I don't remember.


I'll have to wait and see what she ultimately thinks of them. The only part that wasn't comfy for me was the headband, but that's because it was sitting directly on the headband I had on. Headband-ception.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tube Amp helps, but I could never quite get fully used to the very sharp highs of Beyers. The HE-400 would not be a wonderful alternative as it is very similar in nature to the Beyers. Nice bass, but sharp highs at times. HE-500 gets rid of the annoying highs.


Well he does have a Vali which is giving him a small taste of what a tube amp offers, but for a headphone like the Beyers and the Grados, the Modi in combination with another Schiit amp can be a nightmare.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Tokyo Headphone Festival pics on Head-Fi

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701917/tokyo-headphone-festival-presented-by-fujiya-avic-october-26-27-2013-pictorial

edit: some cool stuff


----------



## saer

Anyone know where I can find some feet like this ? Want to use them on my Schiit stack.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find some feet like this ? Want to use them on my Schiit stack.


isolation spikes like that will cost as much as the Modi.


----------



## bumblebee1980

look on eBay.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The Denon suggestion wasn't all that bad.
> 
> Am I in a simulation within a simulation of a simulation?




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> The nails they rest on are solidly in the wall. Not worried about them falling.
> 
> They're all within easy reach when I stand up.


fair enough


----------



## bumblebee1980

new Modmic 4.0 in the works!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, those headphones made her look infinitely uglier.


Simca...........sometimes I wonder about you.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> No, those headphones made her look infinitely uglier.
> 
> 
> 
> Simca...........sometimes I wonder about you.
Click to expand...

I'm confused


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'm confused


I posted a pic of a girl in stax to convince a guy to buy stax.

Then a girl chimes in and makes a comment about....another girl.

If you listen to the lyrics in the song there is a line that says "boys will be girls and girls will be boys".


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I care about how the headphones sound more than how the girl looks. Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## InsideJob

Well I was bored so here's some pics of the new cans and receiver








Been using my Audio-technica ATR-2500 as a headphone stand.


Didn't realize quite how dusty the Ducky is, will have to fix that










Maya wanted some attention too


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> The Denon suggestion wasn't all that bad.


I'll see what I can find.

Anyone know of any place near louisville that has Hifiman He-400's, HD600, HD650, Denon AH-D2000, and such? Guitar Center had DT770's and ATH-M50's but little else. Not having any luck finding places with them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Denon D2K's is like Windows XP, just won't go away!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Denon D2K's is like Windows XP, just won't go away!


yeah but it hasn't been "replaced" by a "better version" - ie Win7, which replaced WinXP in every way imaginable.
So not exactly like WinXP, but close.

Oh and there's nothing with something old


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah but it hasn't been "replaced" by a "better version" - ie Win7, which replaced WinXP in every way imaginable.
> So not exactly like WinXP, but close.
> 
> Oh and there's nothing with something old


Alright, D2K = Headphone Zombie then


----------



## phillyd

What replaces the D2000?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What replaces the D2000?


Supposedly this.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What replaces the D2000?
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly this.
Click to expand...

They look nice, any word on the sound?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They look nice, any word on the sound?


I never tried them out, so not sure.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What replaces the D2000?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Supposedly this.


The D600's - I'll give you a quick comparison in just 15mins.


----------



## phillyd

I'll try to find em somewhere and take a listen.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll try to find em somewhere and take a listen.


sound used for reference:





Modded D2K's - D5K cup + dampening, D7K wire (3.5mm terminated), Lawton audio pads:
-Smoother highs
-More V shaped mids
-Perfect bass (sub + mid bass)

D600:
-Accentuated mids and highs
-Drives easier
-Odd decay
-Lacking mid and sub-bass (especially sub bass)
-Horrible stock cable from the D2Ks (inherited)
-Stock mic cable doesn't work with older Android devices or my X500 amp for example (thus forced to use the 2m cable)

Build quality on BOTH is debatable.
The D2Ks construction (like the Fostex TH900) is a little weak and brittle. If it were to have some force on it, it would break. It also doesn't sit as good as the D600's (thus why I got the lawton audio pads).

The D600's on the other hand...well their headband assembly is quite weak, the actual adjustment on my review unit is busted. Denon's PR said they would get me a new pair, but never did.
This will be reflected when I review the D600s.

Long story short:
The modded D2ks (and even the stock D2ks) would be my first choice.
They have smoother highs, modding capabilities, great extended lows and decent sounding mids

The D600's have somewhat an artificial sound to them. The Plastic cup doesn't help in this area, nor the bass department.
Its build quality is questionable too.

If you like vocals mainly (and only I would say) - then the D600s would come out on top. Especially female vocals.
But for everything other than vocals (where the accentuated mids and highs help), the modded D2ks or stock d2ks come out on top in my humble opinion.

I'm not knocking the D600, as they're great headphones, but they didn't take after the excellent reputation that the D2Ks had. Ie they are not the Win7 to the WinXP.
They aren't Vista either, they are probably Win8.

A different take on a popular headphone, that might appeal to a different audience.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Tokyo Headphone Festival pics on Head-Fi
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701917/tokyo-headphone-festival-presented-by-fujiya-avic-october-26-27-2013-pictorial
> 
> edit: some cool stuff


Going to go ahead and point out the sheer awesome in this:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> new Modmic 4.0 in the works!


Hmmm, seems interesting. I wish buying a mic wasn't so hard for me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Well I was bored so here's some pics of the new cans and receiver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using my Audio-technica ATR-2500 as a headphone stand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't realize quite how dusty the Ducky is, will have to fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maya wanted some attention too


How does that mic do for you? I'm currently searching for a mic. Almost settled on a Blue Snowball yesterday, but curious what you think of that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll see what I can find.
> 
> Anyone know of any place near louisville that has Hifiman He-400's, HD600, HD650, Denon AH-D2000, and such? Guitar Center had DT770's and ATH-M50's but little else. Not having any luck finding places with them.


Does your Guitar Center have any Shure headphones in stock? The difference going from the 240A to the 440 was fairly nice. The 440 had a more airy sound with better mids, cleaner bass, and pretty tamed highs. Think of the 440s as a crisp tasting ale; assuming that you drink. I really wished the one near me had the 840s in stock. I'm very curious to hear their 1540s now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> sound used for reference:


You know I actually enjoyed most of that song...all the way until the feature came in. It's like she was trying to sound like Kendrick Lamar. That sound does not work for a female







.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Going to go ahead and point out the sheer awesome in this:
> 
> Hmmm, seems interesting. I wish buying a mic wasn't so hard for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How does that mic do for you? I'm currently searching for a mic. Almost settled on a Blue Snowball yesterday, but curious what you think of that one.


Personally prefer the looks of this over the snowball. It's a perfect microphone for the cost IMO (got it for $59.99). Unless you need professional studio quality microphone input this will do the job perfectly


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You know I actually enjoyed most of that song...all the way until the feature came in. It's like she was trying to sound like Kendrick Lamar. That sound does not work for a female
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


agreed


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Personally prefer the looks of this over the snowball. It's a perfect microphone for the cost IMO (got it for $59.99). Unless you need professional studio quality microphone input this will do the job perfectly


I was thinking the same as far as looks go. How is it on picking up background noise? I'm not so worried about my keyboard so much anymore since I've just put on o-rings, but I'd probably have to sit it a foot or two away from me, and not be able to talk very loudly (room is right above my parents).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed


Maybe he'll do a 'remix' without her in it







.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was thinking the same as far as looks go. How is it on picking up background noise? I'm not so worried about my keyboard so much anymore since I've just put on o-rings, but I'd probably have to sit it a foot or two away from me, and not be able to talk very loudly (room is right above my parents).
> Maybe he'll do a 'remix' without her in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had no issues with background noise. I have a loud rig sitting a foot and a half away from it and it sits about a foot from my mouth.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I've had no issues with background noise. I have a loud rig sitting a foot and a half away from it and it sits about a foot from my mouth.


Awesome! Thanks for the info!







. I'd rep you if I could







.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Xonar DG


^This.

I noticed a huge improvement going from mobo to a DG with my 518's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I mentioned it before, but it was no doubt lost in the furious pace that we post in our club, but future freebies unless hosted by someone in a foreign country will only be for US participants. I want to stress that this is not because I don't like people in other countries, but rather international shipping and customs paperwork is too much of a hassle for me to deal with personally. The last few times it happened, I ended up paying out of pocket to make it happen. I apologize if this offends anyone, but I can only do so much personally. Sorry non-US guys! I did try at least!


I'm lucky at least--I'm in Canada but I have almost everything shipped to the ferry on the U.S. side and they bring it across to the Canadian side for me, $5 a package.
Perks of living on a border town









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I will be donating a pair of brand new Grado SR60i or Shure SRH440 (I haven't decided yet) to the July 4th giveaway. I live in Canada so i'm giving Noob the money to buy them.
> 
> Happy Merica day freeloaders


*ORRRRRR....*

Do your own Canadian only giveaway








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Updated my production setup a bit. Posting here because relevant to audio/headphones. lol
> 
> Bad phone pictures for the win.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mad props for the Haunter wallpaper and the Cyanide & Happiness plushies









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Simca...........sometimes I wonder about you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TBH I think stax are ugly as sin too...but function over form isn't a bad thing in my books.


----------



## Truedeal

My best sounding headphones are also the cheapest ( with a paint job and mods at least ).
I overall spent 10 dollars on them.







Working on my photography with a phone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So my friend's cable for his DT770 seems to be coming loose and we are looking to get it replaced and have a detachable cable mod implemented if possible. Does anyone know a reliable, trustworthy cable modder in the US that could help out with this? They will be paid of course.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Mad props for the Haunter wallpaper and the Cyanide & Happiness plushies


Cheers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> ^This.
> 
> I noticed a huge improvement going from mobo to a DG with my 518's.
> I'm lucky at least--I'm in Canada but I have almost everything shipped to the ferry on the U.S. side and they bring it across to the Canadian side for me, $5 a package.
> Perks of living on a border town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ORRRRRR....*
> 
> Do your own Canadian only giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad props for the Haunter wallpaper and the Cyanide & Happiness plushies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I think stax are ugly as sin too...but function over form isn't a bad thing in my books.


maybe in the Fall or next year I will. I rather just contribute than set the whole thing up. shipping a Grado pizza box to Europe was more expensive than I thought.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So my friend's cable for his DT770 seems to be coming loose and we are looking to get it replaced and have a detachable cable mod implemented if possible. Does anyone know a reliable, trustworthy cable modder in the US that could help out with this? They will be paid of course.


No one? :*(


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No one? :*(


Moon Audio? all the companies that sell aftermarket cables in the US will probably do this for you.


----------



## phillyd

It's really easy to do your own DT770 mod.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/643648/beyer-dt770-pro-80-detachable-cable-mod


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Moon Audio? all the companies that sell aftermarket cables in the US will probably do this for you.


Thanks! Just sent them an email. Wish me luck!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's really easy to do your own DT770 mod.
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/643648/beyer-dt770-pro-80-detachable-cable-mod


Yeah, but since it is not my DT770, I rather not risk it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! Just sent them an email. Wish me luck!


np

how do you roll with no tubes? do you stroke the empty boxes?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> np
> 
> how do you roll with no tubes? do you stroke the empty boxes?


I dream about it nowadays.


----------



## bumblebee1980

put the empty boxes on the Burson Soloist and hope they become possessed like the toaster in Ghostbusters?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> put the empty boxes on the Burson Soloist and hope they become possessed like the toaster in Ghostbusters?


Then I got to worry about crossing the streams


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So my friend's cable for his DT770 seems to be coming loose and we are looking to get it replaced and have a detachable cable mod implemented if possible. Does anyone know a reliable, trustworthy cable modder in the US that could help out with this? They will be paid of course.


Coconut Audio!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Coconut Audio!


/shun


----------



## phillyd

I have a thread to sort out what headphones I should get next *here* if you'd like to help. Thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I came across this and it made me laugh


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looking for a headphone amp for myDT990 pro 250 ohms up to about £200, I was looking at getting the Schiit Vali but my budget has been raised so I figured there might be something better.

Tube amps interest me but I don't know much about tube rolling, sounds like a wallet drainer








The Aune T1 is on massdrop, but you have to use the USB DAC to make use of the tube and I already have a receiver I pass everything through via an optical. I know the T1 has RCA out so I could use it as a DAC but I'm not sure.
I've also been recommended the Bravo ocean.

I listen to drum and bass, metal, some singer/songwriter like London Grammar, dub step and some rock

Its hard for me to pick an amp because being in the UK there's basically no where to try them out


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looking for a headphone amp for myDT990 pro 250 ohms up to about £200, I was looking at getting the Schiit Vali but my budget has been raised so I figured there might be something better.
> 
> Tube amps interest me but I don't know much about tube rolling, sounds like a wallet drainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aune T1 is on massdrop, but you have to use the USB DAC to make use of the tube and I already have a receiver I pass everything through via an optical. I know the T1 has RCA out so I could use it as a DAC but I'm not sure.
> I've also been recommended the Bravo ocean.
> 
> I listen to drum and bass, metal, some singer/songwriter like London Grammar, dub step and some rock
> 
> Its hard for me to pick an amp because being in the UK there's basically no where to try them out


Try looking at some budget audio interfaces.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Try looking at some budget audio interfaces.


What do you mean?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So my friend's cable for his DT770 seems to be coming loose and we are looking to get it replaced and have a detachable cable mod implemented if possible. Does anyone know a reliable, trustworthy cable modder in the US that could help out with this? They will be paid of course.


http://www.btg-audio.com/mods.htm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So my friend's cable for his DT770 seems to be coming loose and we are looking to get it replaced and have a detachable cable mod implemented if possible. Does anyone know a reliable, trustworthy cable modder in the US that could help out with this? They will be paid of course.


Not the US - but Piotr from Custom Art has god a keen eye and excellent cable work.
Great guy to chat with too.


----------



## InsideJob

So I've been fooling around all morning with getting the best sound out of these 518's with this receiver and such. Finally got it best I can do with my lack of audio knowledge but I'm very pleased. Best headphone experience I've ever had personally








Just to note, I mostly listen to progressive metal. Modern stuff with a wide mix of low and high tones. Here's an example in the form of a Wrecking Ball cover












Don't look at the comments


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hi guys, I want some earphones for listening to ACDC and GnR, can you please give me some recommendations?

My preferred price is under $100, currently have a pair of Senhiser HD202. I like it but I don't use it that much.

Edit: Vsonic GR99 any good for $25?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hi guys, I want some earphones for listening to ACDC and GnR, can you please give me some recommendations?
> 
> My preferred price is under $100, currently have a pair of Senhiser HD202. I like it but I don't use it that much.
> 
> Edit: Vsonic GR99 any good for $25?


Paging @Totally Dubbed for earphone reccomendations!
IIRC Fischer Audio make popular earphones for that sort of price range


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I paid $24 for Fischer Audio 8 Series FA-801 and $30 for VSONIC GR99. Shipping ETA is 7 days.

Thanks again


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looking for a headphone amp for myDT990 pro 250 ohms up to about £200, I was looking at getting the Schiit Vali but my budget has been raised so I figured there might be something better.
> 
> Tube amps interest me but I don't know much about tube rolling, sounds like a wallet drainer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Aune T1 is on massdrop, but you have to use the USB DAC to make use of the tube and I already have a receiver I pass everything through via an optical. I know the T1 has RCA out so I could use it as a DAC but I'm not sure.
> I've also been recommended the Bravo ocean.
> 
> I listen to drum and bass, metal, some singer/songwriter like London Grammar, dub step and some rock
> 
> Its hard for me to pick an amp because being in the UK there's basically no where to try them out


Do you know if your receiver does a full bypass of the internal amp and DAC (if using optical or TOSLINK)?

I can't remember if receivers generally bypass both in one fell swoop, or not. If not, you'll essentially be double-amping, and possibly getting some influence from the receiver's DAC as well. What receiver do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> So I've been fooling around all morning with getting the best sound out of these 518's with this receiver and such. Finally got it best I can do with my lack of audio knowledge but I'm very pleased. Best headphone experience I've ever had personally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to note, I mostly listen to progressive metal. Modern stuff with a wide mix of low and high tones. Here's an example in the form of a Wrecking Ball cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't look at the comments


I did read some comments







. I seen someone mentioned After the Burial, as that first part where he starts playing guitar reminds me of them. Do you know of/like them? If not, worth checking out







.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you know if your receiver does a full bypass of the internal amp and DAC (if using optical or TOSLINK)?
> 
> I can't remember if receivers generally bypass both in one fell swoop, or not. If not, you'll essentially be double-amping, and possibly getting some influence from the receiver's DAC as well. What receiver do you have?


I'm not sure - I have a Yamaha RX-V567


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm not sure - I have a Yamaha RX-V567


You don't have any digital audio outputs on that thing except for HDMI passthrough. If you want to use an external DAC with a headphone amp, you should get an optical splitter and use that to divide the signal to both your receiver and your external DAC/headphone amp combo. If I were you though I would stick with just using the line output to an amplifier because it's a good quality receiver.

Just wondering though, what's wrong with the RX-V567's headphone output? I have a RX-V771 and it sounds great as it is, at least!


----------



## bumblebee1980

on Yamaha receivers you have to select the source and EQ or processing mode. there should be a pure direct and straight mode. pure direct will send all information to the DAC for decoding. it's been a while since I used Yamaha receivers.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> on Yamaha receivers you have to select the source and EQ or processing mode. there should be a pure direct and straight mode. pure direct will send all information to the DAC for decoding. it's been a while since I used Yamaha receivers.


That would be it, if I understood correctly and you meant the internal DAC (which in itself is a fine upgrade from anything inside a computer chassis IMHO)

There's a few of the modes (disregarding the CinemaDSP modes) which are slightly confusing at first glance, there's 2. Ch Stereo, Straight, and Pure Direct. Pure Direct shuts down most of the irrelevant electronics, inputs and outputs and only puts out an analog conversion of the exact the bit stream sent from the input source (ie. if you're inputting a stereo signal it will output that without any processing). I'm not completely sure does that mean the parametric equalizer inside the receiver will stop working too, I would suspect it does (but it's mostly meant for room EQ and dunno why would you use it with headphones anyway because it's easier to set up stuff inside Foobar2000 or somesuch). Anyhoo, Pure Direct should result in a slight increase in signal/noise ratio but I don't know is that actually necessary since the headphone output is good as it is for most headphones IMO. It just gives the user some extra peace of mind (and a pretty blue LED)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm not sure - I have a Yamaha RX-V567


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> You don't have any digital audio outputs on that thing except for HDMI passthrough. If you want to use an external DAC with a headphone amp, you should get an optical splitter and use that to divide the signal to both your receiver and your external DAC/headphone amp combo. If I were you though I would stick with just using the line output to an amplifier because it's a good quality receiver.
> 
> Just wondering though, what's wrong with the RX-V567's headphone output? I have a RX-V771 and it sounds great as it is, at least!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> on Yamaha receivers you have to select the source and EQ or processing mode. there should be a pure direct and straight mode. pure direct will send all information to the DAC for decoding. it's been a while since I used Yamaha receivers.


Yep, this is what I was going for. The Yamaha has a good chance of being a great deal better than a Magni or Vali.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't like Yamaha receivers. if you want a good receiver buy a Denon, Marantz or Onyko. these companies license technologies.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've tried my headphones on an audiolab Q-DAC headphone amp and compared to that the Yamaha doesn't sound great at all. Modern receivers often don't drive headphones amazingly


----------



## seepra

Although I usually steer away from making grand claims I can't back up with some sort of a source, I have to say the Yamaha RX-V771 headphone output at least is very good. Using optical TOSLINK from my laptop to the receiver, the AKG K 272 HD just seems to gain much more control and accuracy to the sound in comparison to the headphone output of the Realtek ALC269 on the laptop. I think the term people like to use is texture or micro-detail. I don't know is this because of the better DAC or the better amplifier (likely both) than the headphone output. It seems like a similar change in perceived sound as with laptop out vs. Sansa Clip+. If I had to put a finger on an electronic term that might explain the perceived difference, I would guess the damping factor (ie lower output impedance) is greater and thus has greater control over the membrane.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Oh don't get me wrong, my rx-v567 drives them very well compared to something like on board or whatever - but compared to an actual headphone amp it sounds underwhelming, so I wanna get a headphone amp to run from the RCA out on the back of the receiver.


----------



## seepra

Well, you'd know the best since you're the one using your gear! I'm sure Simca and Bumblebee have suggestions for headphone amplifiers in most price brackets. Me and my boring "good-enoughism" don't have anything to add


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh don't get me wrong, my rx-v567 drives them very well compared to something like on board or whatever - but compared to an actual headphone amp it sounds underwhelming, so I wanna get a headphone amp to run from the RCA out on the back of the receiver.


it should. the headphone line out is being driven by the main speaker amplifier using resistors.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it should. the headphone line out is being driven by the main speaker amplifier using resistors.


Sorry, which bit are you replying 'it should' to?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it should. the headphone line out is being driven by the main speaker amplifier using resistors.


Really? That sounds rather exotic. Had no idea you could actually do that (although I've heard of some super inefficient headphones being driven from a several watt tube amplifiers meant for speakers).

I mean is just a resistor enough to decrease the signal level from 190 Watts into 8 ohms, to 0.0003 Watts into 8 ohms? I honestly wouldn't know.

.. fine fine I know where the door is!


----------



## bumblebee1980

you guys want to see something funny

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=IEC+61938+120+ohm

read about that euro standard.


----------



## seepra

I don't think that standard is widely enforced anymore, with the dawn of low-impedance headphones and buds and mobile players and whatnot. Although if there was a modern amplifier built within that standard it would be a rather interesting thing to look at! Do you know of any, bumblebee1980?

Gonna do some reading on the headphones meant to go with this standard, seems like interesting stuff!


----------



## bumblebee1980

the resistor limits how much voltage is sent to the headphone jack.

a quick Google search says the Beyerdynamic A1 and Beyerdynamic Headzone have a 100 ohm output impedance.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Would it be better to get something like the Aune T1 and use it as a DAC and bypass the DAC on my rx-v567?


----------



## seepra

Depends, you could of course try comparing the DAC in the Yamaha vs. the Aune T1. The general consensus/assumption doesn't hold integrated DACs in receivers in high regard though, so many would advise against using the Yamaha's DAC. There's also the risk of interference from running an unbalanced analog signal from device to another (ground loop hums or other type of EMI/RFI), but since you're running optical from your computer and thus have isolated the most apparent source of noise and disturbance, it might work too.

Dunno if that's worth the trouble though, an optical splitter would be easier and keep all of the analog signal inside the Aune T1, that sounds more optimal/convenient to me at least.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Would it be better to get something like the Aune T1 and use it as a DAC and bypass the DAC on my rx-v567?


You may want a USB DAC for your headphones and use whatever you were using before for your speakers.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> I don't think that standard is widely enforced anymore, with the dawn of low-impedance headphones and buds and mobile players and whatnot. Although if there was a modern amplifier built within that standard it would be a rather interesting thing to look at! Do you know of any, bumblebee1980?
> 
> Gonna do some reading on the headphones meant to go with this standard, seems like interesting stuff!


Exactly, it was never much enforced and never much followed, especially ever since portable media players existed. Some OTL tube amps almost have output impedance in that range too.

And pretty much any amplifier of your choosing can effectively do that if you just add in resistors in between the headphone output and your headphones. It's a cheap kind of mod to the sound. Though it seems like more effort and less control than just EQing in software.


----------



## biatchi

Got some AKG K280's en route.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You may want a USB DAC for your headphones and use whatever you were using before for your speakers.


This sounds like it could be a good option. Not sure why I didn't think of that lol, got so caught up trying to keep everything intergrated in to the same set up.
The Aune T1 takes my fancy, only one tube so easy to roll tubes


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Paging @Totally Dubbed for earphone reccomendations!
> IIRC Fischer Audio make popular earphones for that sort of price range


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I paid $24 for Fischer Audio 8 Series FA-801 and $30 for VSONIC GR99. Shipping ETA is 7 days.
> 
> Thanks again


Under $100? Again FA consonance for me


----------



## coolhandluke41

size comparison 400s vs. triple 140mm


P.S. is there a 90 deg connector/s for this headphones ? they rest against my shoulders while gaming

also swapped some caps in my T1


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I came across this and it made me laugh
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's funny is that would be something I'd listen to








I have really varied tastes in music.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I did read some comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I seen someone mentioned After the Burial, as that first part where he starts playing guitar reminds me of them. Do you know of/like them? If not, worth checking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've seen them actually, went to the 2008 Summer Slaughter tour in Toronto. Personally prefer Born of Osiris and Veil of Maya over After the Burial, especially after AtB's past few releases continually decreasing in quality. Also that one video they did with all the school girls made me realize they're just another group of egotistical goofs. That was a great show though


----------



## JKuhn

Concerning the Yamaha RX-V567, I feel it doesn't sound that great with headphones. It's not bad, but I prefer the integrated amp on my Xonar DG. For speakers though, I really like that receiver.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Concerning the Yamaha RX-V567, I feel it doesn't sound that great with headphones. It's not bad, but I prefer the integrated amp on my Xonar DG. For speakers though, I really like that receiver.


Wondering if the RX-V771 is any different in anatomy, the headphone out sounds great D: Then again, of course it depends on headphones too. The AKG K 272 HD are a fairly easy load from what I've heard.


----------



## bumblebee1980

receivers are value boxes built cheap as possible. I have never seen one with a dedicated headphone amplifier. i'm a home theater enthusiast and still only buy a cheap Denon or Marantz receiver because I use separates and it ends up being a switch box. I also recommend these to people because Audyssey room correction is superior and easy to setup.


----------



## bumblebee1980

hmm

http://www.ebay.com/itm/24bit-192KHz-TUBE-DAC-DIY-KIT-Lampucera1-0-Lampizator-CS8416-CS4397-/261382078743


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Wondering if the RX-V771 is any different in anatomy, the headphone out sounds great D: Then again, of course it depends on headphones too. The AKG K 272 HD are a fairly easy load from what I've heard.


After a quick google search it seems the 272 HD is 55 ohms, compared to 54 ohms for my Sennheiser HD380 Pro. So if I'm not mistaken they require about the same amount of power. The RX-V771 is a newer model if I remember correctly, so I guess it's perfectly possible that it drives headphones better. Although the 567 is by no means bad, I just prefer my soundcard.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This sounds like it could be a good option. Not sure why I didn't think of that lol, got so caught up trying to keep everything intergrated in to the same set up.
> The Aune T1 takes my fancy, only one tube so easy to roll tubes


It's easy to lose track of other factors when researching products. I know one of my hugest things is remembering that getting a dedicated DAC is going to effect me a lot if I don't invest the extra money into one that doesn't have optical sound for my PS3. Sometimes it's the small things







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I've seen them actually, went to the 2008 Summer Slaughter tour in Toronto. Personally prefer Born of Osiris and Veil of Maya over After the Burial, especially after AtB's past few releases continually decreasing in quality. Also that one video they did with all the school girls made me realize they're just another group of egotistical goofs. That was a great show though


I love all three







. Veil of Maya is AMAZING live. I'll have to look for that video (know the song name?). And I didn't care for the most recent one I bought, but I'm deeply in love with 'Rareform' and 'Forging a Future Self'.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is really cool. just need to rig a power switch.




how could you guys vote for some silly headphone stand? talk of tube amplifiers, Grado SR60i, Sennheiser HD518 and you guys are like YEAH! headphone stand lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ I like that


----------



## bumblebee1980

it looks like a nice kit. pretty easy when 99% of it is assembled. all the guy did was rig a power switch, change the output capacitors to Mundorfs and change the stock tubes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it looks like a nice kit. pretty easy when 99% of it is assembled. all the guy did was rig a power switch, change the output capacitors to Mundorfs and change the stock tubes.


Where/what is it? I know it is a dac, but what is it called?


----------



## pez

Do any of you still use foobar2000? I'm considering giving it another shot again. I want to see if skinning is possible on Win7. I need something that uses a bit less resources than iTunes, and that can just look good. If I recall correctly, I gave up because the ALAC codec was broken and I couldn't be bothered to convert nearly 4k-5k songs. I'm up in the air about it, but every time I see the potential that foobar has, I'm attracted to it







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Where/what is it? I know it is a dac, but what is it called?


http://lampizator.eu/lampizator/LAMPUCERA/CD%20DAC%20Lampucera%20lampizator.html


----------



## roflcopter159

Yeah, I use it and love it. I use it in Win 8, but I'm sure skinning features would be possible in 7 too.
This is how I have mine set up at the moment. Nothing crazy, but I like it


----------



## OverclockerFox

I'm now the proud owner of a pair of DT990 premiums. I'm listening to the best rock song of all time to test it, and it sounds like a completely different track.









The volume ceiling is good, but not loud enough for my taste. I'll have to route them through the SP2500 for amplification, I guess. But still, I'm very happy with them. After all this time, the audio part of my build is taken care of.


----------



## jameyscott

I need to skin my foobar. I've had it stock since day one. XD


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.lampizator.eu/NEWDAC/Lampizator/Welcome_to_LampizatOr.html
http://lampizator.eu/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=0


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> Yeah, I use it and love it. I use it in Win 8, but I'm sure skinning features would be possible in 7 too.
> This is how I have mine set up at the moment. Nothing crazy, but I like it


Good to hear, do you have any ALAC tracks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a pair of DT990 premiums. I'm listening to the best rock song of all time to test it, and it sounds like a completely different track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The volume ceiling is good, but not loud enough for my taste. I'll have to route them through the SP2500 for amplification, I guess. But still, I'm very happy with them. After all this time, the audio part of my build is taken care of.


Glad to hear you like them. SP2500 referring to the Corsair SP2500?


----------



## Aaranu

Im actually quite impressed with my Fiio e18 so far! I also bought some sennheiser momentums recently and just driving them from my note 3 i was very unimpressed. Been using them for a bit with the e18 and i can actually enjoy listening to them


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> Yeah, I use it and love it. I use it in Win 8, but I'm sure skinning features would be possible in 7 too.
> This is how I have mine set up at the moment. Nothing crazy, but I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to hear, do you have any ALAC tracks?
Click to expand...

I don't actually, I only have FLAC, WAV, and one album of MP3. If you want, I could try and convert a song or two to ALAC? Though, it would probably be just as fast to install it for yourself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.lampizator.eu/NEWDAC/Lampizator/Welcome_to_LampizatOr.html
> http://lampizator.eu/shop/viewcategory.php?groupid=0


hmmmmmmm

If I weren't already in the process of upgrading my dac, I would probably try this.


----------



## Aaranu

Has anyone heard the Westone 4's? any good?


----------



## phillyd

While I'm busy loathing my DT770's I decided to try my Klipsch Image One. They sound very good! They aren't as clear as the DT770 and they lack the sound stage, but they are much less cold and the bass is actually better. It's louder, clearer, deeper and overall better IMO.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> hmmmmmmm
> 
> If I weren't already in the process of upgrading my dac, I would probably try this.


what DAC?


----------



## OverclockerFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good to hear, do you have any ALAC tracks?
> Glad to hear you like them. SP2500 referring to the Corsair SP2500?


Yep, indeed.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> While I'm busy loathing my DT770's I decided to try my Klipsch Image One. They sound very good! They aren't as clear as the DT770 and they lack the sound stage, but they are much less cold and the bass is actually better. It's louder, clearer, deeper and overall better IMO.


hows the search going for new cans anyway mate?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't actually, I only have FLAC, WAV, and one album of MP3. If you want, I could try and convert a song or two to ALAC? Though, it would probably be just as fast to install it for yourself.


Yeah, getting ready to do it right this moment. Thanks







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> Yep, indeed.


Didn't know if it might have been some receiver I didn't know about. Even though you're done upgrading for now, always keep in mind that your headphone has even more potential. That way when you begin to ponder an upgrade, you won't really have to 'upgrade' your headphones, but rather upgrade your source and get an amp.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> hows the search going for new cans anyway mate?


Just bought a set of HE-300. If I like them, I'll keep them. If not I'll return or sell them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what DAC?


A DIY design that is not all that dissimilar from this diy dac. The main different is that we are using almost all NOS parts (shocker right?







) and a 1865 dac chip rather than the Cirus logic what ever.


----------



## pez

Well I can surely appreciate this:


----------



## Alex132

I'm actually getting really sick of my HTC One's DAC + Beats audio.
I played the song from my phone into my Xonar DX input, recorded and here is the comparison. There was no point in doing anything above VBR mp3.

By far the worst thing I have heard in my life;

http://www.mediafire.com/download/yhc7yyw927zg1p7/HTC%20One%20DAC%20sucks.zip


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I can surely appreciate this:


Nice. How did you add the metadata box on the left hand side of the screen?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I love JRiver



you can download the free version here http://www.jriver.com/mj/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hrm, JRiver looks interesting, especially the dark UI ^_^;;;

....I'm still using VLC, and before that was WinAMP 2.91 >.>;;;;


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Nice. How did you add the metadata box on the left hand side of the screen?


That was actually before I really changed anything, it was a default setup that I've used on previous versions. One that included album art, etc. However, I found a skin that I really liked. I somehow go it to work through some sorcery. Thank god I took CSC, as the scripting doesn't look completely foreign to me. The skin uses some more resources, but still half that of iTunes; and I think it looks really good:


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's basically Foobar2000 but with everything under the hood. you don't need to download plugins. one of my favourite features is when you click an album in 3D view and it rotates showing you the track list.










it has a lot of sorting options. you can tell it was developed by audiophiles

http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=81980.0

try JRiver Media Jukebox.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's basically Foobar2000 but with everything under the hood. you don't need to download plugins. one of my favourite features is when you click an album in 3D view and it rotates showing you the track list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it has a lot of sorting options. you can tell it was developed by audiophiles
> 
> http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=81980.0
> 
> try JRiver Media Jukebox.


Needs moar AA







.


----------



## Alex132

Might try out JRiver, I like the dark look of ableton, so yeah


----------



## bumblebee1980

also the audio engine is 64 bit. it's got room correction, parametric equalizer, graphic equalizer, volume leveling, adaptive volume, write to disk playback, write to memory playback, analyzer, crossfeed. i'm not even doing it justice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> Might try out JRiver, I like the dark look of ableton, so yeah


lots of skins


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> also the audio engine is 64 bit. it's got room correction, parametric equalizer, graphic equalizer, volume leveling, adaptive volume, write to disk playback, write to memory playback, analyzer, crossfeed. i'm not even doing it justice.


ooooh 64-bit, need that because I so often go over 40mbgb of usage with my media player


----------



## bumblebee1980

fixed.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the 64-bit floating point stuff ensures there is no loss in resolution

http://yabb.jriver.com/interact/index.php?topic=59364.0

http://wiki.jriver.com/index.php/Audio_Bitdepth


----------



## pez

Wow, I thought for some reason it was $20. I was actually going to pick it up while I had the spare loot...but for $50...It's making me love Foobar2k even more...and helping me appreciate those CSC course







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, I thought for some reason it was $20. I was actually going to pick it up while I had the spare loot...but for $50...It's making me love Foobar2k even more...and helping me appreciate those CSC course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


there should be a JRiver Media Center 19 trial and JRiver Media Jukebox is a stripped down version but completely free. download either.. don't make me cry


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> After a quick google search it seems the 272 HD is 55 ohms, compared to 54 ohms for my Sennheiser HD380 Pro. So if I'm not mistaken they require about the same amount of power. The RX-V771 is a newer model if I remember correctly, so I guess it's perfectly possible that it drives headphones better. Although the 567 is by no means bad, I just prefer my soundcard.


'
Nominal impedance is different from efficiency (decibels/mW or decibels/V). I can't find the impedance plot for your headphones, but the AKG K 272 HD have a relatively smooth curve meaning that high impedance sources won't suffer from too big bumps or variations in the frequency response because the output impedance and headphone's reactive impedance won't start to behave like a voltage divider together.

Speaking of parametric equalizers, if someone needs an OS-wide equalizer for Windows, Equalizer APO is awesome. I've tried with it optical, coaxial and analog outputs (HDMI doesn't seem to work for me at least, dunno about USB). http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, I thought for some reason it was $20. I was actually going to pick it up while I had the spare loot...but for $50...It's making me love Foobar2k even more...and helping me appreciate those CSC course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> there should be a JRiver Media Center 19 trial and JRiver Media Jukebox is a stripped down version but completely free. download either.. don't make me cry
Click to expand...

More reason to stick to iTunes


----------



## bumblebee1980

JRiver hulk smashes iTunes.

it's a free trial. do you want me to mail you a shareware CD?

bunch of babies.


----------



## jameyscott

What is this CD you speak of? Is it technology from the dark ages?


----------



## bumblebee1980

yesssssss


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> there should be a JRiver Media Center 19 trial and JRiver Media Jukebox is a stripped down version but completely free. download either.. don't make me cry


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> JRiver hulk smashes iTunes.
> 
> it's a free trial. do you want me to mail you a shareware CD?
> 
> bunch of babies.


My fault for not seeing there were two versions. Don't hate me so much, bee







.

I will get around to testing it out, though it bothers me a bit on the price. However, I haven't given it a full evaluation to really tell the worth of it for me.

In the meantime, I'm having fun tweaking this skin in F2K. It's making me glad to be a programmer. I guess it's the small things







. I will say that the extra 'frill's are the reason I'm kinda shying away from iTunes and the likes (Winamp included). I'm kinda interested in keeping Foobar2K audio only, and VLC for video.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My fault for not seeing there were two versions. Don't hate me so much, bee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I will get around to testing it out, though it bothers me a bit on the price. However, I haven't given it a full evaluation to really tell the worth of it for me.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm having fun tweaking this skin in F2K. It's making me glad to be a programmer. I guess it's the small things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will say that the extra 'frill's are the reason I'm kinda shying away from iTunes and the likes (Winamp included). I'm kinda interested in keeping Foobar2K audio only, and VLC for video.


I don't hate you. it's just strange because it's like the photoshop of music players and very little people have downloaded it.

I promise it's not a generic media player like GOM Player or BS Player..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

To me, players are kind of like internet browsers. As long as we can all agree that windows media player sucks (IE) then we are all good.


----------



## Belial

Could anyone speak to the V6 vs SR850/Superlux 668B (all 3 are $50)? I'm not sure whether to go with V6 or SR850. Seems like they are both very comfortable, very good sound and soundstage, I hear conflicting reports of which to get (id appreciate anyone who's used both, I'm aware both are awesome). portability doesnt matter. Isolation is... well, relevant, but not necessarily a huge thing.

On a side note, I'm also looking for the best phones under $150, sound leaking and portability completely non-issues. I'm thinking the HD558.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't hate you. it's just strange because it's like the photoshop of music players and very little people have downloaded it.
> 
> I promise it's not a generic media player like GOM Player or BS Player..


I don't recognize either of those two you mentioned







. And I was never one to mess with Photoshop either







. I have an interest in a lot of things, though an actual strong interest in few. PC's and Audio being part of the few (PC is actually on the backburner now, really).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> To me, players are kind of like internet browsers. As long as we can all agree that windows media player sucks (IE) then we are all good.


That's the greatest thing I've heard all day/night/morning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Could anyone speak to the V6 vs SR850/Superlux 668B (all 3 are $50)? I'm not sure whether to go with V6 or SR850. Seems like they are both very comfortable, very good sound and soundstage, I hear conflicting reports of which to get (id appreciate anyone who's used both, I'm aware both are awesome). portability doesnt matter. Isolation is... well, relevant, but not necessarily a huge thing.
> 
> On a side note, I'm also looking for the best phones under $150, sound leaking and portability completely non-issues. I'm thinking the HD558.


What kinda sound are you looking for, specifically? What is your taste in music? Etc. I'm more targeting your $150 price range. I haven't had enough experience with modern sub-$100 headphones besides my most recent experience with the Shure SRH240A, 440, and AKG K272.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> What kinda sound are you looking for, specifically? What is your taste in music? Etc. I'm more targeting your $150 price range. I haven't had enough experience with modern sub-$100 headphones besides my most recent experience with the Shure SRH240A, 440, and AKG K272.


Okay well here's my deal. I need 2 headphones, a sub100 budget phone, and a sub150. Both dont need portability and sound leakage isn't an issue, comfort is absolutely critical (8+ hours). The sub100 is used on laptops used as a desktop, the sub150 used on my Z87X-UD3H's ALC898 with a 600ohm DRV632 headphone amp. It's for general usage, and electronic/indie music (think justice, kravinsky, chvrches, the knife, die antwoord, instead of skrillex/dubstep or house/stonebridge). Some metal and stuff too. For the sub150s, I also play competitive Starcraft 2 (and RTS), not sure if that makes any difference to the selection (i heard one person say i should look for 'cinematic' though). Movies/film will generally NOT be used on these headphones, since we watch them together on speakers (my gf and I, that is).

Currently going with:

SR850 or 668B. Considering these are clones I'm pretty torn on which to get lol. $50, really can't beat them for the price and I'm pretty decided on this. Don't know much that sounds better that's close to that price, except maybe Takstar 2050 and uhh those are $65 and only hear they are similar, not better, quality.

558s for the sub150. Seems like the best choice if you are okay with open and non-portable.


----------



## Aaranu

I use Jriver and its really really good. had zero problems with it. Just give it a go, if you like it buy it. $50 won't sent you broke.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverclockerFox*
> 
> I'm now the proud owner of a pair of DT990 premiums. *I'm listening to the best rock song of all time to test it, and it sounds like a completely different track.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The volume ceiling is good, but not loud enough for my taste. I'll have to route them through the SP2500 for amplification, I guess. But still, I'm very happy with them. After all this time, the audio part of my build is taken care of.


Okay, I'll bite.
What's the best rock song of all time?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Okay well here's my deal. I need 2 headphones, a sub100 budget phone, and a sub150. Both dont need portability and sound leakage isn't an issue, comfort is absolutely critical (8+ hours). The sub100 is used on laptops used as a desktop, the sub150 used on my Z87X-UD3H's ALC898 with a 600ohm DRV632 headphone amp. It's for general usage, and electronic/indie music (think justice, kravinsky, chvrches, the knife, die antwoord, instead of skrillex/dubstep or house/stonebridge). Some metal and stuff too. For the sub150s, I also play competitive Starcraft 2 (and RTS), not sure if that makes any difference to the selection (i heard one person say i should look for 'cinematic' though). Movies/film will generally NOT be used on these headphones, since we watch them together on speakers (my gf and I, that is).
> 
> Currently going with:
> 
> SR850 or 668B. Considering these are clones I'm pretty torn on which to get lol. $50, really can't beat them for the price and I'm pretty decided on this. Don't know much that sounds better that's close to that price, except maybe Takstar 2050 and uhh those are $65 and only hear they are similar, not better, quality.
> 
> 558s for the sub150. Seems like the best choice if you are okay with open and non-portable.


Out of all those bands listed, the only one I know is Die Antwoord.
Saw them live in Montreal a couple years back, it was a great time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Okay well here's my deal. I need 2 headphones, a sub100 budget phone, and a sub150. Both dont need portability and sound leakage isn't an issue, comfort is absolutely critical (8+ hours). The sub100 is used on laptops used as a desktop, the sub150 used on my Z87X-UD3H's ALC898 with a 600ohm DRV632 headphone amp. It's for general usage, and electronic/indie music (think justice, kravinsky, chvrches, the knife, die antwoord, instead of skrillex/dubstep or house/stonebridge). Some metal and stuff too. For the sub150s, I also play competitive Starcraft 2 (and RTS), not sure if that makes any difference to the selection (i heard one person say i should look for 'cinematic' though). Movies/film will generally NOT be used on these headphones, since we watch them together on speakers (my gf and I, that is).
> 
> Currently going with:
> 
> SR850 or 668B. Considering these are clones I'm pretty torn on which to get lol. $50, really can't beat them for the price and I'm pretty decided on this. Don't know much that sounds better that's close to that price, except maybe Takstar 2050 and uhh those are $65 and only hear they are similar, not better, quality.
> 
> 558s for the sub150. Seems like the best choice if you are okay with open and non-portable.


I really like Chvrches and Die Antwoord. Not familiar with the rest, though :/. However, if you can snag a pair of DT770s in that price range, it is a good choice. The only open headphones that fit that price that I've heard are Grados, but those aren't particularly great outside of rock/metal, and have a pretty narrow soundstage. AT-M50s fit the price, as do a couple of Shure's. I can't give a definitive choice for you, but keep in mind the Beyer's have a warm bottom end with a 'sparkly' top end. The Grados are a bit narrow, but sparkly and engaging. The Shure's have a cold/thin sound to them which actually may be really good for both rock/metal and electronic sub-genres.


----------



## Scorpion667

Anyone have experience with DAP's?

I am using an iphone5 + E12 stack which sounds great to my ears, but looking to trim down the size. Would like to find a DAP around ~$400 that can drive my Ultrasone Pro 900's well, without the need for a separate amp.

I listen to EDM mostly, drum and bass + dubstep. I like some color in my lows, but my pro 900's take care of that mostly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Anyone have experience with DAP's?
> 
> I am using an iphone5 + E12 stack which sounds great to my ears, but looking to trim down the size. Would like to find a DAP around ~$400 that can drive my Ultrasone Pro 900's well, without the need for a separate amp.
> 
> I listen to EDM mostly, drum and bass + dubstep. I like some color in my lows, but my pro 900's take care of that mostly.


Unless you want to do other stuff with it, the clip+ is an outstanding DAP. It is small, light, and cheap. It has a microsd slot and fm tuner. Best of all, it is around $30-40 usually and supports flac natively. You can also install rockbox on it. If you want something more colored or musical, I personally use a colorfly c3 ($100) and love it. If you want even more bass, Cowon has DAP's with great bass enhancements as well as other fun EQ options.


----------



## BonzaiTree

TIL what a DAP is.

I guess it is more accurate than calling something an Mp3 player, when it can play more than that.
I've just never heard the term before.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Anyone have experience with DAP's?
> 
> I am using an iphone5 + E12 stack which sounds great to my ears, but looking to trim down the size. Would like to find a DAP around ~$400 that can drive my Ultrasone Pro 900's well, without the need for a separate amp.
> 
> I listen to EDM mostly, drum and bass + dubstep. I like some color in my lows, but my pro 900's take care of that mostly.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you want to do other stuff with it, the clip+ is an outstanding DAP. It is small, light, and cheap. It has a microsd slot and fm tuner. Best of all, it is around $30-40 usually and supports flac natively. You can also install rockbox on it. If you want something more colored or musical, I personally use a colorfly c3 ($100) and love it. If you want even more bass, Cowon has DAP's with great bass enhancements as well as other fun EQ options.
Click to expand...

I'm just looking for something with a beefier amp section than the Sansa Clip. Headphones like my DT770 Pro 80ohm need a bit of amping to sound good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> TIL what a DAP is.
> 
> I guess it is more accurate than calling something an Mp3 player, when it can play more than that.
> I've just never heard the term before.


Digital Audio Player is actually what they have always been officially called. Calling a DAP an MP3 player is like calling it an iPod.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Digital Audio Player is actually what they have always been officially called. Calling a DAP an MP3 player is like calling it an iPod.


Yes, or like calling a tissue a kleenex.
It might be the proper term, but no one calls it that.

If you asked 100 people off of the street what a DAP was, I doubt more than one would know.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Yes, or like calling a tissue a kleenex.
> It might be the proper term, but no one calls it that.
> 
> If you asked 100 people off of the street what a DAP was, I doubt more than one would know.


The power of marketing.







I usually use DAP with fellow audiophiles and iPod or MP3 player for other people, including family members.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I'm just looking for something with a beefier amp section than the Sansa Clip. Headphones like my DT770 Pro 80ohm need a bit of amping to sound good.


I can plug a DT770 into my C3 later tonight and let you know how it sounds.


----------



## h2on0

Dap?

http://www.sharonjonesandthedapkings.com/

Whatever dap is I think I like dap.


----------



## roflcopter159

How much do you guys think I could sell my STX for? It is in perfect condition (just a little bit dusty). It is about a year and a half old but I have all original boxes and accessories.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How much do you guys think I could sell my STX for? It is in perfect condition (just a little bit dusty). It is about a year and a half old but I have all original boxes and accessories.


If I were to sell mine I'd try $140~$150

Asus does not intend on updating the drivers for win8. I use the unified drivers no problem but that can't be good for resell value. It's EOL basically


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How much do you guys think I could sell my STX for? It is in perfect condition (just a little bit dusty). It is about a year and a half old but I have all original boxes and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to sell mine I'd try $140~$150
> 
> Asus does not intend on updating the drivers for win8. I use the unified drivers no problem but that can't be good for resell value.
Click to expand...

Ok, thanks. I am actually using it just fine on my Windows 8 machine.

EDIT: I actually just checked the driver page on Asus' site. They have drivers for 32 and 64 bit variants of both Windows 8 and 8.1


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How much do you guys think I could sell my STX for? It is in perfect condition (just a little bit dusty). It is about a year and a half old but I have all original boxes and accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were to sell mine I'd try $140~$150
> 
> Asus does not intend on updating the drivers for win8. I use the unified drivers no problem but that can't be good for resell value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, thanks. I am actually using it just fine on my Windows 8 machine.
> 
> EDIT: I actually just checked the driver page on Asus' site. They have drivers for 32 and 64 bit variants of both Windows 8 and 8.1
Click to expand...

Oh snap you're right!

Ok maybe $160-$170 is a better estimate then.

I was going by what Raja from Asus said on ROG forums... he fully said there will be no 8.1 drivers lol:
link
Quote:


> There will be no 8.1 drivers for the STX. An updated model will be released that works with the default UAA driver for WHQL compliancy. Without that update MS won't allow WHQL. It's one of the ICs on the card that needs updating. Just how MS is unfortunately.


----------



## Belial

Everyone knows kravinsky, did you not see Drive?






How have you guys not heard of Justice? They're like the Nsync to the backstreet boys of Daft punk (another french electronic duo that came out slightly later and arguably bigger).
Everyone has heard dance... 



DVNO.... 



You can look up the rest, personally I'm not a big fan of 'we are your friends' or some of the other songs most people talk about.

chvrches, the knife, lorde, those minimalist electropop/indie sounding groups, maybe not as popular. the knife has some great songs though, they get covered by everyone like ratatat, jose gonzalez (heartbeats is the knife).

skrillex is a really popular dubstep dj, he's one a lot of commercials right now because he's hit some pretty mainstream success. I'm sure you've heard him somewhere, at least on some goofy gif spoofing one of his songs. Reggie watts has a bit on skrillex ruining music. stonebridge is just your typical oomph, oomph, oomph house techno that sounds too... you know, effeminate/cheesy, for lack of better words.

i wouldnt consider myself a music buff by any stretch, i probably listen to like... less then an hour of music a week, or a month. but justice, i mean that's right up there with daft punk and obama in terms of popularity.


----------



## Belial

These would be my first headphones, so I really dont know if I'd like warm, balanced, dark, etc.
Quote:


> However, if you can snag a pair of DT770s in that price range, it is a good choice. The only open headphones that fit that price that I've heard are Grados, but those aren't particularly great outside of rock/metal, and have a pretty narrow soundstage. AT-M50s fit the price, as do a couple of Shure's. I can't give a definitive choice for you, but keep in mind the Beyer's have a warm bottom end with a 'sparkly' top end. The Grados are a bit narrow, but sparkly and engaging. The Shure's have a cold/thin sound to them which actually may be really good for both rock/metal and electronic sub-genres.


Grados I hear are awfully uncomfortable. DT770s I only see for $150+, and that's the cheaper of the 3 variations (which I don't know much about). I guess I see one on ebay for $130 used (but I could probably find a 558 for ~$100 too). I haven't really considered the DT770s. If you think they are a step up above the 558s, I'll look more into them.

edit: dt770 is closed ;/

The m50s are bass heavy, which is fine I suppose, but as I understand, are worse then the 558s in every way (except bass). As I understand, the M50 is for someone who prefers closed/heavy bass/portability over open/less bass. So it might be a decent headphone, it's just not for my needs.

Anyways, right now I'm torn, for my sub-$100 choice, on the Superlux 681 EVO vs Samson SR850 (as I understand, more comfortable then it's clone the 668b).

The EVO is $39, the SR850 is $49. If anyone's used one of these 2 (or 3, including the 668b), I'd really appreciate a comparison.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

So I bought a X500 Denon receiver and I must say I love it.
I'm A/Bing it between my EHP-O2D and I can barely hear the difference.

Source of the X500 is via optical
Source of the EHP-O2D is via USB (DAC)

Thoughts? Previous experience with the O2?

I do love the O2 although find it slightly Vshaped in comparison to some amps I've reviewed (thus making the X500 receiver also v shaped by default from this comparison analysis)

But what's your take on it all guys?
Would love to hear what you say.

I'm going to probably sell the O2D and my Xonar DX (YAY FINALLY can go far far away from those horrible crap Asus drivers)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Everyone knows kravinsky, did you not see Drive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have you guys not heard of Justice? They're like the Nsync to the backstreet boys of Daft punk (another french electronic duo that came out slightly later and arguably bigger).
> Everyone has heard dance...
> 
> 
> 
> DVNO....
> 
> 
> 
> You can look up the rest, personally I'm not a big fan of 'we are your friends' or some of the other songs most people talk about.
> 
> chvrches, the knife, lorde, those minimalist electropop/indie sounding groups, maybe not as popular. the knife has some great songs though, they get covered by everyone like ratatat, jose gonzalez (heartbeats is the knife).
> 
> skrillex is a really popular dubstep dj, he's one a lot of commercials right now because he's hit some pretty mainstream success. I'm sure you've heard him somewhere, at least on some goofy gif spoofing one of his songs. Reggie watts has a bit on skrillex ruining music. stonebridge is just your typical oomph, oomph, oomph house techno that sounds too... you know, effeminate/cheesy, for lack of better words.
> 
> i wouldnt consider myself a music buff by any stretch, i probably listen to like... less then an hour of music a week, or a month. but justice, i mean that's right up there with daft punk and obama in terms of popularity.


Seen Drive, but couldn't tell you the music. That movie was violent, and that's all I could see







. I don't like Daft Punk, though. Respect, just don't care for it. Drum and Bass, Dubstep (I have heard of Skrillex of course), trap, and a very tiny amount of house and other EDM (Zedd, VERY few deadmau5 songs, etc.).

I do love Lorde. That album she put out gets a listen almost every other day. I do enjoy Ratatat as well. They do some remixes that I find better than the originals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> These would be my first headphones, so I really dont know if I'd like warm, balanced, dark, etc.
> Grados I hear are awfully uncomfortable. DT770s I only see for $150+, and that's the cheaper of the 3 variations (which I don't know much about). I guess I see one on ebay for $130 used (but I could probably find a 558 for ~$100 too). I haven't really considered the DT770s. If you think they are a step up above the 558s, I'll look more into them.
> 
> edit: dt770 is closed ;/
> 
> The m50s are bass heavy, which is fine I suppose, but as I understand, are worse then the 558s in every way (except bass). As I understand, the M50 is for someone who prefers closed/heavy bass/portability over open/less bass. So it might be a decent headphone, it's just not for my needs.
> 
> Anyways, right now I'm torn, for my sub-$100 choice, on the Superlux 681 EVO vs Samson SR850 (as I understand, more comfortable then it's clone the 668b).
> 
> The EVO is $39, the SR850 is $49. If anyone's used one of these 2 (or 3, including the 668b), I'd really appreciate a comparison.


Ah, didn't realize you were looking for open. Someone snagged a pair of DT990's new for around $150 I thought recently, though I can't remember from where (I thought Amazon had this special going on).


----------



## saer

Just ordered this stack of Schiit







(Will have a Asgard 2 and Bifrost w/ Uber upgrade for sale once my new stack arrives)

Can anyone recommend where to get some balanced cables for Hifiman headphones, that are reasonably priced ?


----------



## pez

Boy, that escalated quickly...PM me the price you're willing to part with the Bifrost for as I may be able to snag it from you







.


----------



## mikeaj

I wonder what's the percentage of users mixing and matching across
Magni / Modi - _sons of Thor_
Asgard (2) / Bifrost - _realm of the Aesir (gods) and the bridge to it_
Mjolnir / Gungnir - _Thor's hammer and Odin's spear_

e.g. Modi with Mjolnir. Err, I guess you can throw Vali in with Magni and then Lyr and Valhalla with the Asgard.

Those matching cases make a lot of sense from a tooling and supplier perspective but even more so for marketing and selling product.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Boy, that escalated quickly...PM me the price you're willing to part with the Bifrost for as I may be able to snag it from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


pm'd


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I wonder what's the percentage of users mixing and matching across
> Magni / Modi - _sons of Thor_
> Asgard (2) / Bifrost - _realm of the Aesir (gods) and the bridge to it_
> Mjolnir / Gungnir - _Thor's hammer and Odin's spear_
> 
> e.g. Modi with Mjolnir. Err, I guess you can throw Vali in with Magni and then Lyr and Valhalla with the Asgard.
> 
> Those matching cases make a lot of sense from a tooling and supplier perspective but even more so for marketing and selling product.


Very true. I bet the Modi looks 'cute' on top of an Asgard 2 or Lyr, though







.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very true. I bet the Modi looks 'cute' on top of an Asgard 2 or Lyr, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This makes me want to get a Lyr to make a bigger stack of Schiit







Just to have some tube goodness available whenever the need arises, plus it just looks sexy as hell!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very true. I bet the Modi looks 'cute' on top of an Asgard 2 or Lyr, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me want to get a Lyr to make a bigger stack of Schiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to have some tube goodness available whenever the need arises, plus it just looks sexy as hell!
Click to expand...

Man, it could have been an even bigger stack of Schiit if he had put that Magni on top of the Lyr


----------



## phillyd

Where would one even put a Mjolnir/Gungnir stack on a PC desk? It doesn't make sense anywhere on mine.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Where would one even put a Mjolnir/Gungnir stack on a PC desk? It doesn't make sense anywhere on mine.


Monitor stand? Or find some other way to put it under the monitor(s)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Monitor stand? Or find some other way to put it under the monitor(s)


Yeah that is a good idea. I have my PS2 in service as a monitor stand atm.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Just ordered this stack of Schiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Will have a Asgard 2 and Bifrost w/ Uber upgrade for sale once my new stack arrives)
> 
> Can anyone recommend where to get some balanced cables for Hifiman headphones, that are reasonably priced ?


http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> So I bought a X500 Denon receiver and I must say I love it.
> I'm A/Bing it between my EHP-O2D and I can barely hear the difference.
> 
> Source of the X500 is via optical
> Source of the EHP-O2D is via USB (DAC)
> 
> Thoughts? Previous experience with the O2?
> 
> I do love the O2 although find it slightly Vshaped in comparison to some amps I've reviewed (thus making the X500 receiver also v shaped by default from this comparison analysis)
> 
> But what's your take on it all guys?
> Would love to hear what you say.
> 
> I'm going to probably sell the O2D and my Xonar DX (YAY FINALLY can go far far away from those horrible crap Asus drivers)


y'all are talking schiit and no one replies to my post







?


----------



## bumblebee1980

what you need is a L shape desk like I have in my office.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what you need is a L shape desk like I have in my office.


Or a gigantic way too long desk! ^_^


----------



## bumblebee1980

sectional desks are awesome.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Monitor stand? Or find some other way to put it under the monitor(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is a good idea. I have my PS2 in service as a monitor stand atm.
Click to expand...

Right, or put the monitor on an arm attached to the side of the desk. Then you can put the Schiit stack where the stock stand would be.


----------



## jameyscott

I'm going to be getting two of these next week.







I was just going to have a custom desk build, but my friend's dad has become too busy with his small auto business. I'd do it myself, but I'm lazy and I'd never actually finish it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> y'all are talking schiit and no one replies to my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I say stick to what you really like to hear. Also, I'm sure the receiver allows you to tweak the sound a bit, even. Always let your ears tell you what sounds good to you, and never specs, or what someone else says 'doesn't or 'shouldn't sound good. If it's the receiver pushing your speakers, that's an even better benefit for you.

EDIT:
Looks like he'll be back for the next album







. I foresee a few Spotify playlists about to form...


----------



## bumblebee1980

get a wood desk. a glass desk is like a giant reflection point if you have speakers.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless you want to do other stuff with it, the clip+ is an outstanding DAP. It is small, light, and cheap. It has a microsd slot and fm tuner. Best of all, it is around $30-40 usually and supports flac natively. You can also install rockbox on it. If you want something more colored or musical, I personally use a colorfly c3 ($100) and love it. If you want even more bass, Cowon has DAP's with great bass enhancements as well as other fun EQ options.


Very agreed on this, the sound quality and functionality is simply amazing, and at least mine has been very durable past the years.

I've noticed however that some encoders and tags freeze it up with a 32GB uSDHC card, so you might want to stick with a 16GB or a 8GB external card. Currently running my 8GB Clip+ with just the internal memory and there's no problem, but it really hates that UHS-1 uSDHC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> get a wood desk. a glass desk is like a giant reflection point if you have speakers.


Relatively, wood doesn't have a significantly lower absorption coefficient than glass. (source). Both are going to create a noticeable first reflection. I would just get them significantly above the table surface or wall mount them if given the option


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> get a wood desk. a glass desk is like a giant reflection point if you have speakers.


Currently don't have any, so it's not really an issue at the moment. When I do though, I'll most likely be making my own and wall mounting them.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Seen Drive, but couldn't tell you the music. That movie was violent, and that's all I could see tongue.gif. I don't like Daft Punk, though. Respect, just don't care for it. Drum and Bass, Dubstep (I have heard of Skrillex of course), trap, and a very tiny amount of house and other EDM (Zedd, VERY few deadmau5 songs, etc.).


I wouldn't call Daft punk my favorite, just representative of my music. There are, imo, much better french electronic duos out there, like kravinsky, justice, boyz noize, etc.

Pulling the trigger on the 681 EVO. Someone said it was more comfortable than the 668B/SR850, so that clears that up. It's also only $38. It has a v-shaped sound profile, so that should be fun for us (my gf and I) newbs.

Still leaning towards the 558 for myself.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.btg-audio.com/index.htm


Thank you again, Bumblebee1980


----------



## Belial

Purchased the 681 EVO. Will update.

So now for the sub-150 headphones. I see that the DT990 is an open, sub $200 headphone that sometimes dips under $150, so that could be a serious contender vs the 558. However, I see there are a bunch of variations, which is a bit confusing. I'd be using it solely on my Z87X-UD3H ALC898 with a DRV632 TI 600 ohm headphone amp, so I dunno how that affects the whole ohms thing. The 250 Ohm Pro seems to be the cheapest at $125+!

But I'm guessing the 250 ohm pro is bad or something...

edit: yea seems 558 is more comfortable, more balanced, less fatiguing/shrill highs.


----------



## saer

DT 880/990 in the 600ohm variation are the hardest to drive but are said to sound the best when driven properly.

Whereas the 32/250 ohm versions are said to sound basically the same, with the latter being harder to drive.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Very agreed on this, the sound quality and functionality is simply amazing, and at least mine has been very durable past the years.
> 
> I've noticed however that some encoders and tags freeze it up with a 32GB uSDHC card, so you might want to stick with a 16GB or a 8GB external card. Currently running my 8GB Clip+ with just the internal memory and there's no problem, but it really hates that UHS-1 uSDHC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relatively, wood doesn't have a significantly lower absorption coefficient than glass. (source). Both are going to create a noticeable first reflection. I would just get them significantly above the table surface or wall mount them if given the option


all I see is wood textile and plywood. I don't see wood tables or tempered glass. I don't even know what these values are.

glass tables in front of speakers in a home theater can create a reflection point and a literal reflection with a Plasma glass screen. just buy a wood desk.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Thank you again, Bumblebee1980


you're welcome. I think the guy's name is Brian.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you're welcome. I think the guy's name is Brian.


I've just emailed him on pricing to build a balanced cable for my Hifimans, not sure if I should go with a 4 pin XLR or dual 3 pin XLR, with an adapter for 1/4 connector.
I'm thinking single 4 pin XLR would be cheaper. As far as I have read, sonically there is no difference between the two.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I've just emailed him on pricing to build a balanced cable for my Hifimans, not sure if I should go with a 4 pin XLR or dual 3 pin XLR, with an adapter for 1/4 connector.
> I'm thinking single 4 pin XLR would be cheaper. As far as I have read, sonically there is no difference between the two.


4 pin.

you can buy an adapter or get Brian to make you one


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> all I see is wood textile and plywood. I don't see wood tables or tempered glass. I don't even know what these values are.
> 
> glass tables in front of speakers in a home theater can create a reflection point and a literal reflection with a Plasma glass screen. just buy a wood desk.


Absorption coefficient describes how much of sound is absorbed rather than reflected off a surface, usually described at a certain frequency or a passband. Value of 1.0 would be a perfectly acoustically absorbent material, 0 would be completely reflective. While there is no exact value for specific types of wood that would be used for a table, it's not far fetched to assume that a thick wooden table vs. wooden floor or plywood would be that much different, the material being of similar texture and density and whatnot. While glass does reflect slightly more at high frequencies, the difference is negligible. Any solid, smooth surface is going to produce a very specular, uniform reflection of the original source at high frequencies (which are most important for stereo imaging and providing spatial cues), so instead of worrying about table material and compromising your stereo image, it's far more effective to just move or lift the speakers until the table doesn't contribute to the first reflections at all.









Also, why would you have speakers on a table in a home theater? A table doesn't really sound like a thing I would like to have in my HT.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Absorption coefficient describes how much of sound is absorbed rather than reflected off a surface, usually described at a certain frequency or a passband. Value of 1.0 would be a perfectly acoustically absorbent material, 0 would be completely reflective. While there is no exact value for specific types of wood that would be used for a table, it's not far fetched to assume that a thick wooden table vs. wooden floor or plywood would be that much different, the material being of similar texture and density and whatnot. While glass does reflect slightly more at high frequencies, the difference is negligible. Any solid, smooth surface is going to produce a very specular, uniform reflection of the original source at high frequencies (which are most important for stereo imaging and providing spatial cues), so instead of worrying about table material and compromising your stereo image, it's far more effective to just move or lift the speakers until the table doesn't contribute to the first reflections at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why would you have speakers on a table in a home theater? A table doesn't really sound like a thing I would like to have in my HT.


glass coffee table


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> glass coffee table


Ah that makes more sense. I don't believe that should be a significant difference, seen that many people have their HT sets in an acoustically untreated room. There are way bigger reflections with much bigger path length differences to the direct signal (ie. side walls, side walls + rear walls..) Their delay and decay times matter an order of magnitude more than a table, I'd say one has to worry about the table once they've some got heavy acoustic treatment done, lowered ceiling and bass traps and some diffusion going on.







But that's just me.
/OT


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> *I really like* Chvrches and *Die Antwoord*. Not familiar with the rest, though :/. However, if you can snag a pair of DT770s in that price range, it is a good choice. The only open headphones that fit that price that I've heard are Grados, but those aren't particularly great outside of rock/metal, and have a pretty narrow soundstage. AT-M50s fit the price, as do a couple of Shure's. I can't give a definitive choice for you, but keep in mind the Beyer's have a warm bottom end with a 'sparkly' top end. The Grados are a bit narrow, but sparkly and engaging. The Shure's have a cold/thin sound to them which actually may be really good for both rock/metal and electronic sub-genres.


Do you know what they're singing? I heard one of their songs and I was absolutely shocked, even though I already knew of their reputation in that regard. Although I guess it might sound better for someone who doesn't understand it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you know what they're singing? I heard one of their songs and I was absolutely shocked, even though I already knew of their reputation in that regard. Although I guess it might sound better for someone who doesn't understand it.


Holy crap their music pretty nuts. I kinda like it though lol

I also just ordered a Fiio E07k to keep in my backpack for my laptop and phone








And as soon as I get a chance I'm going to the owner of Electromod.co.uk's house to try out some Schiit Gear for my DT990s








Turns out I live about 30 mins away from the only Schiit reseller in the whole of the UK


----------



## EpicPie

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you know what they're singing? I heard one of their songs and I was absolutely shocked, even though I already knew of their reputation in that regard. Although I guess it might sound better for someone who doesn't understand it.


Oh no I've understood exactly what they're saying, but I still like their music








To be honest I've heard a lot worse, but I've listened to some weird stuff.
Wat pomp julle?

Their live show was *strange* though. An awesome time, but they are pretty out there









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It bothers me that he's not actually typing anything, just asdf jkl; over and over.
r/mildyinfuriating


----------



## Alex132

I don't like their music.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I don't like their music.


Music is like pizza, everyone likes their own thing.
Though I don't see how this contributes to the conversation much









I think the Schiit stack is on hold for now...I might be taking a trip to Vegas in February, so I don't want to be spending too much money.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> It bothers me that he's not actually typing anything, just asdf jkl; over and over.
> r/mildyinfuriating


My objective is complete.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just picked up a Modi and a Magni on Head-fi for £150 on Head-Fi


----------



## Belial

Before I get a 558 for my sub-$150 choice, just curious, how much of a step up is the 558 from the 668B/SR850, or any other sub-100 phones (v6/7506, takstar 2050, cal, etc). Is it a massive step up, is it even noticeable? Thanks.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Oh no I've understood exactly what they're saying, but I still like their music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I've heard a lot worse, but I've listened to some weird stuff.
> Wat pomp julle?
> 
> Their live show was *strange* though. An awesome time, but they are pretty out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It bothers me that he's not actually typing anything, just asdf jkl; over and over.
> r/mildyinfuriating


I guess it's up to you then if you like it.

On a different note, I've started re-ripping my music in FLAC, and I think I can notice a difference. If I try to compare FLAC and high bitrate MP3 I can't hear a difference, but if I just listen to it with headphones it's as if FLAC has a more pleasing sound to it.

Also, seeing the HD 558 mentioned makes me wonder, how do they sound compared to the HD380 Pro? I like the sound of the 380 and I might order the 558 at a later stage as an extra set.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Do you know what they're singing? I heard one of their songs and I was absolutely shocked, even though I already knew of their reputation in that regard. Although I guess it might sound better for someone who doesn't understand it.


Oh yeah...every word haha. They get away with a nice 'unique/strange' appeal, and I already listen to rap music, so I've obviously heard worse







. Plus, their beats really aren't that bad. Still find it strange that those two people made a baby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wut...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I guess it's up to you then if you like it.
> 
> On a different note, I've started re-ripping my music in FLAC, and I think I can notice a difference. If I try to compare FLAC and high bitrate MP3 I can't hear a difference, but if I just listen to it with headphones it's as if FLAC has a more pleasing sound to it.
> 
> Also, seeing the HD 558 mentioned makes me wonder, how do they sound compared to the HD380 Pro? I like the sound of the 380 and I might order the 558 at a later stage as an extra set.


The HD 380 are a real hidden gem. They are VERY different from the 'standard' Sennheiser (HD600/650) sound. I have no experience with the HD5xx series, though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Well I signed up for the Aune T1 Massdrop. They were ran out of the black 110V, so I ended up with the silver version. So, let's see how long it takes before it gets here. Once it does, I will have an Asus Xonar Essence STX for sale if anyone is wanting to buy one


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I say stick to what you really like to hear. Also, I'm sure the receiver allows you to tweak the sound a bit, even. Always let your ears tell you what sounds good to you, and never specs, or what someone else says 'doesn't or 'shouldn't sound good. If it's the receiver pushing your speakers, that's an even better benefit for you.
> 
> EDIT:
> Looks like he'll be back for the next album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I foresee a few Spotify playlists about to form...


yeah that's true - although I was looking for others that might have had opinions or thoughts about it.

I've put my Xonar DX, EHP-O2D, Logitech Z5500 all up for sale on gumtree.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## dante020

I figured I'd show off a little bit









My setup is as follows:

HiFiMan HE-500's
LaFigaro 339 (Tung Sol 7236/RCA 5693 "Reds")
Sennheiser HD650's
Bottlehead Crack + Speedball (RCA 6AS7G/GE 6SN7GTB)
Schiit Bifrost + Uber Analog
(Pictures taken with a Canon 60D + EF 50mm 1.4f USM)


----------



## bumblebee1980

a man after my heart.


----------



## bumblebee1980

also yell at Noob to do a giveaway now. i'm going to get my tattoo done next month so I can pick up a couple pairs of headphones.


----------



## Belial

Could anyone speak to how the Pioneer SE-A1000, compare to the 681 EVO/Superluxes/SR850 (or even AGK K240)?

I'd also be curious on how the Takstar 2050 plays in that mix as well.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Just got a new Headphones (Philips Fidelio X1)




Now all i need is a DAC&AMP


----------



## saer

Still kinda salty I missed out on the amazon sale last week of those^ for $150


----------



## Simca

Somehow was unsubscribed from this thread and missed 8 pages.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Somehow was unsubscribed from this thread and missed 8 pages.


It's a conspiracy!


----------



## silvrr

My Fischer Audio Consonance IEMs got here. They were recommended by a few in this thread and other reviews showed positive traits for my preferences. First impression was they were very boomy but that seems to have mellowed out after I let them play overnight. Overall I like the sound so far.

Im still trying to find the right tip for my ears and the sound I want as they come with about 5 or 6 options. Ill be interested to see how the cable holds up over time, its very thin and has a fabric material on it that I feel is going to fray over time.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I have enough money (right now) to buy a Schiit Magni / Modi stack or the Aune T1, which should I get first?

I have an HD650, Momentums and an HD518 (also planning to get some RE400s) that I will be using with this. It's primary purpose is to replace my on board sound from my PC and play either through the headphones and some book shelf speakers I have.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My Fischer Audio Consonance IEMs got here. They were recommended by a few in this thread and other reviews showed positive traits for my preferences. First impression was they were very boomy but that seems to have mellowed out after I let them play overnight. Overall I like the sound so far.
> 
> Im still trying to find the right tip for my ears and the sound I want as they come with about 5 or 6 options. Ill be interested to see how the cable holds up over time, its very thin and has a fabric material on it that I feel is going to fray over time.


Cable has been fine for me - and believe me I've used it to its full extent (playing football with them on).

Use them as over-the-ear in order to avoid cable noise.
Yeah they're boomy out the box, but mellow down.

One of the best, if not the best earphone in its price category, believe me.


----------



## Thebreezybb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Still kinda salty I missed out on the amazon sale last week of those^ for $150


It was an instant buy the moment it went on sale for me


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have enough money (right now) to buy a Schiit Magni / Modi stack or the Aune T1, which should I get first?
> 
> I have an HD650, Momentums and an HD518 (also planning to get some RE400s) that I will be using with this. It's primary purpose is to replace my on board sound from my PC and play either through the headphones and some book shelf speakers I have.


here is small comparison T1 vs. Magni/Modi

http://www.headfonia.com/schitty-magni-and-modi/


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I bought some Audio Technica AD500x for 110 USD. Did I get ripped off? I seem to be now seeing better deals after I already pulled the trigger.....

Just testing them on my phone I was impressed, wont get a PC test untill i get home later. These good headphones? Or can something better be had for $110?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

My Fiio E07K arrived today







it sounds really great considering its small size and weight! Even just as an amp on my Nexus 5 it sounds a lot better than the phone on its own.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hey guys.

My old headphones stuttered their last note after lasting 4 years.

Which headphone should I get? My max price range is $50 dollars.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> My old headphones stuttered their last note after lasting 4 years.
> 
> Which headphone should I get? My max price range is $50 dollars.


- What music do you listen to?
- Is bass important?
- Is sound isolation important?
- What country do you live in?
- What is the diameter of your head?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

1. Much music, no real genre. Mostly 70s and 80s stuff, jazz, and some light dubstep.
2. I'd like a lot of bass, but its not needed.
3. Yes.
4. U.S.A!
5.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> I bought some Audio Technica AD500x for 110 USD. Did I get ripped off? I seem to be now seeing better deals after I already pulled the trigger.....
> 
> Just testing them on my phone I was impressed, wont get a PC test untill i get home later. These good headphones? Or can something better be had for $110?


Yea there's much better headphones, the AT's aren't really great choices unless you get their higher end offerings or have very specific needs (ie m50 for bass to the detriment of everything else, AD700 for pure sound stage and no bass, etc). The 558s are what's generally recommended, but there's also CAL2 for a good, closed headphone. The Q701 for something more neutral than the 558s (need to be amped though).

Or you could go with something cheaper that's better. Takstar 2050, Pioneer SE-A1000, Shure 440, depending on your needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> My old headphones stuttered their last note after lasting 4 years.
> 
> Which headphone should I get? My max price range is $50 dollars.


I'd recommend the Superluxes, like the 681 EVO, if you only have $50 (most comfortable under $100, lively sound, only $38 shipped on amazon, semi-open). There's also the JVC 400 and 500 if you need to go closed, but the EVO is pretty isolated as it is. There's also the 681B that's slightly better, you'd have to buy it from thomann.de though so it might be out of budget after shipping.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yea there's much better headphones, the AT's aren't really great choices unless you get their higher end offerings or have very specific needs (ie m50 for bass to the detriment of everything else, AD700 for pure sound stage and no bass, etc). The 558s are what's generally recommended, but there's also CAL2 for a good, closed headphone. The Q701 for something more neutral than the 558s (need to be amped though).
> 
> Or you could go with something cheaper that's better. Takstar 2050, Pioneer SE-A1000, Shure 440, depending on your needs.
> I'd recommend the Superluxes, like the 681 EVO, if you only have $50 (most comfortable under $100, lively sound, only $38 shipped on amazon, semi-open). There's also the JVC 400 and 500 if you need to go closed, but the EVO is pretty isolated as it is. There's also the 681B that's slightly better, you'd have to buy it from thomann.de though so it might be out of budget after shipping.


I was going to mention the 440s (again), but I've lost all bearings of what actually makes or breaks a headphone for the $100 mark. Needless, my GF is loving her 440s.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> 1. Much music, no real genre. Mostly 70s and 80s stuff, jazz, and some light dubstep.
> 2. I'd like a lot of bass, but its not needed.
> 3. Yes.
> 4. U.S.A!
> 5.


I HIGHLY recommend finding a pair of first generation Klipsch Image One's used. They can usually be found for under $50 in great condition. I wrote a review *here*.


----------



## Belial

^ How do they compare to Superlux/Samson or some of the other budget phones like takstars? Everything I've seen on the one's are extremely negative pretty much all-around (ie ' 'fart cannon with a tweeter').

For better or worse I hear them being compared to the M50s a lot (hyped, uncomfortable, bass heavy closed portables).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> ^ How do they compare to Superlux/Samson or some of the other budget phones like takstars? Everything I've seen on the one's are extremely negative pretty much all-around (ie ' 'fart cannon with a tweeter').
> 
> For better or worse I hear them being compared to the M50s a lot (hyped, uncomfortable, bass heavy closed portables).


I'm surprised to hear that. They definitely aren't audiophile, flat response cans, but the mids are more balanced than the DT770 Pro 80 ohms, and much less harsh. They scale well with an amp. You can read all that in my review.

As for fit, I have small ears, and they fit like over-ears. However, if I wear them on my ears, they feel fine. The cups are a dense memoryish foam-like material, and the leatherette is VERY soft. They are also very light.

Unfortunately I cannot compare them to the Superlux or Samson headphones. I can tell you that they aren't quite as clear as the ATH-M50's, but much better on bass response, more balanced in the low-mids and MUCH better unamplified.


----------



## pez

To be fair, headphones that already don't require an amp doesn't mean that it's going to 'scale well' on any amp. It just doesn't need one. Also, coming to that conclusion on using...say...not even 10 amps at least is somewhat of a blanket statement.

An example. The DT770 80s respond so well to amping because they're on the edge of that 'I can push them about 80% from almost any device' and 'these respond well to the right amp' criteria. The DT770s sound awful out of the M&M combo, but pair it up with a different, less cold and analytical DAC, and the Magni, and it actually sounds quite good. It could be better, and even the Asgard 2 isn't the perfect match for them, but something less 'sterile' could do it some good.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yea there's much better headphones, the AT's aren't really great choices unless you get their higher end offerings or have very specific needs (ie m50 for bass to the detriment of everything else, AD700 for pure sound stage and no bass, etc). The 558s are what's generally recommended, but there's also CAL2 for a good, closed headphone. The Q701 for something more neutral than the 558s (need to be amped though).
> 
> Or you could go with something cheaper that's better. Takstar 2050, Pioneer SE-A1000, Shure 440, depending on your needs.
> .


Well I am thouroughly impressed with the sound of these headphones, but if you think its worth it to return them to get better ones for the 110 price tag ill do it.

I game with them, and listen to lots of music of all genre's. I prefer better sound stage and treble (i guess) over great bass. Im an audio noob so excuse my ignorance. these really do impress me as I came from a 30 dollar pair of turtle beach. So let me know if you think there are way better cans to justify the return and wait.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To be fair, headphones that already don't require an amp doesn't mean that it's going to 'scale well' on any amp. It just doesn't need one. Also, coming to that conclusion on using...say...not even 10 amps at least is somewhat of a blanket statement.
> 
> An example. The DT770 80s respond so well to amping because they're on the edge of that 'I can push them about 80% from almost any device' and 'these respond well to the right amp' criteria. The DT770s sound awful out of the M&M combo, but pair it up with a different, less cold and analytical DAC, and the Magni, and it actually sounds quite good. It could be better, and even the Asgard 2 isn't the perfect match for them, but something less 'sterile' could do it some good.


They don't sound bad out of a Vali+Modi, but not warm enough for my likings. Way too harsh in the high end too.

I get the whole concept about when amplification is necessary vs when it is very beneficial. Just notating that they don't sound bad un-amplified, but do improve when well-amped.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Well I am thouroughly impressed with the sound of these headphones, but if you think its worth it to return them to get better ones for the 110 price tag ill do it.
> 
> I game with them, and listen to lots of music of all genre's. I prefer better sound stage and treble (i guess) over great bass. Im an audio noob so excuse my ignorance. these really do impress me as I came from a 30 dollar pair of turtle beach. So let me know if you think there are way better cans to justify the return and wait.


M50s are probably worse compared to what you bought in aspect to soundstage. As mentioned, those AD700s are probably a step in the right direction. That or the K701s...which are quite a step up in price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They don't sound bad out of a Vali+Modi, but not warm enough for my likings. Way too harsh in the high end too.
> 
> I get the whole concept about when amplification is necessary vs when it is very beneficial. Just notating that they don't sound bad un-amplified, but do improve when well-amped.


Well yes, you're getting that little bit of warmth from the Vali, but to the same accord, he Modi is there yanking some of that warmth away. I'm tempted to order a Modi and do some heavy listening with it paired to the Asgard 2. The Asgard 2 is a warmer amp than the Magni was, so a Modi may be a good attribute in that setup, but it would probably just be really 'meh' with anything that wasn't already dark like the HD650.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well yes, you're getting that little bit of warmth from the Vali, but to the same accord, he Modi is there yanking some of that warmth away. I'm tempted to order a Modi and do some heavy listening with it paired to the Asgard 2. The Asgard 2 is a warmer amp than the Magni was, so a Modi may be a good attribute in that setup, but it would probably just be really 'meh' with anything that wasn't already dark like the HD650.


Yeah the combo sounds pretty flat to me. It's definitely not the same as getting a neutral DAC and a neutral SS amp though. It's definitely a unique sound. It adds some of the low-end smoothness of tubes without being overly warm. I really do like the combo. It sounds much better than my E17, even with my DT770's.


----------



## pez

Yeah, nearly anything should sound better than FiiO amps







. I haven't attempted to use mine in a long while now.


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey, do you guys have any recommended playback programs for OS X? I love foobar2k on my desktop, but I would like to have something that would play FLAC on my laptop. I would prefer it to be free too if possible.


----------



## phillyd

They have a surprising following on head-fi. The iBasso D-Zero supposedly beats the crap out of an E17, and it is cheaper. No EQ but the EQ makes all of the sound very muddy on the Fiio anyways.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> here is small comparison T1 vs. Magni/Modi
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/schitty-magni-and-modi/


Thank you for the link! It looks like I'm getting the Aune T1!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey, do you guys have any recommended playback programs for OS X? I love foobar2k on my desktop, but I would like to have something that would play FLAC on my laptop. I would prefer it to be free too if possible.


I'm kinda curious now, too. Will have to do some looking around, but this one looks interesting:
http://www.clementine-player.org/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They have a surprising following on head-fi. The iBasso D-Zero supposedly beats the crap out of an E17, and it is cheaper. No EQ but the EQ makes all of the sound very muddy on the Fiio anyways.


Yeah, it's probably partially do to having so many different models, too. There probably is some decent ones in there, but for the most part...meh.


----------



## phillyd

I use Foobar2000 on my laptop, there's a good theme for it here:
http://fanco86.deviantart.com/art/Metro-163447843


----------



## Aaranu

i accidentally got my leg snagged on my lcd-3 cable today, plugged it off the desk and they hit the floor







The earcup had come off the headrest/support. I just looked at it and held the separated pieces in my hands for a good minute almost in tears. I eventually realized that they just snapped back together and they seem to be doing fine with no noticeable marks on them. Stress levels through the roof. Still angry at my self. They seem fine..

anyway went and demo'd some Polk RTi A7 speakers today and was very impressed. Im going to buy them next pay check. Anyone got any thoughts on these speakers?


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Yea there's much better headphones, the AT's aren't really great choices unless you get their higher end offerings or have very specific needs (ie m50 for bass to the detriment of everything else, AD700 for pure sound stage and no bass, etc). The 558s are what's generally recommended, but there's also CAL2 for a good, closed headphone. The Q701 for something more neutral than the 558s (need to be amped though).
> 
> Or you could go with something cheaper that's better. Takstar 2050, Pioneer SE-A1000, Shure 440, depending on your needs.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am thouroughly impressed with the sound of these headphones, but if you think its worth it to return them to get better ones for the 110 price tag ill do it.
> 
> I game with them, and listen to lots of music of all genre's. I prefer better sound stage and treble (i guess) over great bass. Im an audio noob so excuse my ignorance. these really do impress me as I came from a 30 dollar pair of turtle beach. So let me know if you think there are way better cans to justify the return and wait.
Click to expand...

There are definitely better cans. 558s or CAL/CAL2 sound right up your alley.


----------



## fragamemnon

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271381273666?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l4448&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI271381273666.N1.S1.M449

Anybody want to [probably] hop along for one?








I want to hear them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

My first stack of Schiit


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> There are definitely better cans. 558s or CAL/CAL2 sound right up your alley.


can you give me links? the only 558s i found where 144 which is out of the price range and I cant find any cal or cal2 not sure who makes them, im a noob here.


----------



## pandatoucher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> can you give me links? the only 558s i found where 144 which is out of the price range and I cant find any cal or cal2 not sure who makes them, im a noob here.


CAL is Creative Aurvana Live/2 CAL CAL 2


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pandatoucher*
> 
> CAL is Creative Aurvana Live/2 CAL CAL 2


Bot are around 130 to 140. So is there nothing better for 110 or less? Unless im just finding crap deals.


----------



## phillyd

My HE-300's are here! I got back from lunch and walked up at the same time the UPS guy did. Almost lost it when I thought they forgot the cable but it was tucked behind the packaging.

The included velour pads are very firm. I switched them out for the leatherette ones I got for my DT770's. They fit great! Clamp force is a bit high but they'll relax in time, I'm sure. I've already noticed a slightly increased bass response from the switch to leatherette pads.

I got the silver braided cable, and it is gorgeous. However, it has the worst microphonics I have ever heard. Initial listening is good, but I will need more time to form full opinions. Good pictures coming soon.

EDIT:

Pics!


----------



## Simca

I believe I mentioned the microphonics issue in my review of the 400s and 500s regarding the silver cable. Problem is the casing is so thin.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> There are definitely better cans. 558s or CAL/CAL2 sound right up your alley.
> 
> 
> 
> can you give me links? the only 558s i found where 144 which is out of the price range and I cant find any cal or cal2 not sure who makes them, im a noob here.
Click to expand...

Amazon.com is pretty good for headphones. You can also check ebay.com. If you google for headphones, then click 'Shopping' at the top, it'll show you a bunch of results as well.

CAL = Creative Aurvana Live!. Just search 'creative aurvana' or 'creative aurvana 2' respectively.

Amazon has the 558, CAL, and CAL2 at $128/110used, $73/62used, and $130/110 respectively. Both amazon and ebay are pretty good for buying used because sellers are _forced_ to take returns (even if it says no returns). For a seller this is them taking a wine opener up your bum and really screws you, but as a buyer it's great.


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for a cheap, thick gauge replacement cable?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for a cheap, thick gauge replacement cable?


Don't replace it, just sleeve it. Something like black paracord is dirt cheap and can really help with the microphonics problem.

If you are still set on wire, mogami makes some nice shielded cable. It is kind of thick and ugly, but it is close to the same quality as cardas cable and I got like 30 feet for 10 bucks after shipping.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Don't replace it, just sleeve it. Something like black paracord is dirt cheap and can really help with the microphonics problem.
> 
> If you are still set on wire, mogami makes some nice shielded cable. It is kind of thick and ugly, but it is close to the same quality as cardas cable and I got like 30 feet for 10 bucks after shipping.


This. The silver cable is excellent, you just need to give it additional protection. If you get a thick gauge cable, trust me, it'll be a hassle and you will NOT like it. I had the thick cardas cable before and it was a bleep to listen to the headphones with. Just sleeve the cable.


----------



## phillyd

That's good news, I'll grab some extra silver TELEOS sleeving when I order from Lutro0. Heatshrink to attach it?


----------



## Simca

Finished reworking my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_20

Take a look at it. Re-wrote about 75% of it. Tell me what you think. I left out a lot and introduced some new stuff. tell me if you like it, what I should change, etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's good news, I'll grab some extra silver TELEOS sleeving when I order from Lutro0. Heatshrink to attach it?


Yeah, heat shrink or really anything you have on hand.

Another thing you could do that my friend did was he used some PSU sleeving first and then followed up with the paracord. So sleeving within sleeving.

The computer PSU sleeving he bought was super low quality sleeving that was kind of plasticy and thin, but it worked well enough that we could have left it alone and called the problem fixed. However the extra layer actually made the problem disappear.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finished reworking my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_20
> 
> Take a look at it. Re-wrote about 75% of it. Tell me what you think. I left out a lot and introduced some new stuff. tell me if you like it, what I should change, etc.


Lol I think the only jolida is one of the most recommended thing is because I am on here day and night screaming at people that they should buy one.









I have not heard the jolida glass dac 3 yet though. Only the original and the 2.0 version.


----------



## Simca

I might take out a lot more as far as passive/active speakers are concerned, but I'm tired of working on it after 7 hours. Maybe I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finished reworking my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_20
> 
> Take a look at it. Re-wrote about 75% of it. Tell me what you think. I left out a lot and introduced some new stuff. tell me if you like it, what I should change, etc.


I can't really say anything about the content of the guide, considering I know practically nothing about audio compared to the rest of you in this thread. However, while reading through it my inner OCD jumped out the second I saw that the title for the "Tube DACs" is centered while all of the other titles are flush with the left side. Other than that, the thread looks great, and you get a "very awesome" rating from me for the third question.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I can't really say anything about the content of the guide, considering I know practically nothing about audio compared to the rest of you in this thread. However, while reading through it my inner OCD jumped out the second I saw that the title for the "Tube DACs" is centered while all of the other titles are flush with the left side. Other than that, the thread looks great, and you get a "very awesome" rating from me for the third question.


Someone else mentioned this, I'll fix it, but are you in a wide view?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Someone else mentioned this, I'll fix it, but are you in a wide view?


Yep.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's good news, I'll grab some extra silver TELEOS sleeving when I order from Lutro0. Heatshrink to attach it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, heat shrink or really anything you have on hand.
> 
> Another thing you could do that my friend did was he used some PSU sleeving first and then followed up with the paracord. So sleeving within sleeving.
> 
> The computer PSU sleeving he bought was super low quality sleeving that was kind of plasticy and thin, but it worked well enough that we could have left it alone and called the problem fixed. However the extra layer actually made the problem disappear.
Click to expand...

Hmm that's interesting. I'll look into my options. Do you think thick plasticy but flexible sleeving would be good enough dampening?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Yep.


You should change, that's what inferior races use.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You should change, that's what inferior races use.


But... but... bigger pictures...

Also, you moved the picture, but now all of the text is messed up. You have officially broken your own thread. Good job. You just lost some awesome points.


----------



## Wheezo

lol @ the Blue Yeti descrip









Enjoying my AKG 142HDs, AKGs for 70.00, I could not pass it up.
Love AKG's style, these look pretty nice.... much better than Beats.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> But... but... bigger pictures...
> 
> Also, you moved the picture, but now all of the text is messed up. You have officially broken your own thread. Good job. You just lost some awesome points.


I will end you, but first I must somehow fix the brokenness.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I will end you, but first I must somehow fix the brokenness.


Yeah, check back with me when you're done with that.

EDIT: Oh, crap. She's done.


----------



## Simca

I think I fixed the brokedness.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Finished reworking my thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_20
> 
> Take a look at it. Re-wrote about 75% of it. Tell me what you think. I left out a lot and introduced some new stuff. tell me if you like it, what I should change, etc.


No Asgard 2 love?







.

Also, broke down and enabled Onboard Audio so that I could get a decently functioning mic. Doesn't bother me much, but I hate that it was between me spending $65+ on a decent USB mic or using onboard. However, it's working like a charm, and I can save that $65 for something else...like a DAC.

Also, thinking about picking up a DACMagic 100 in the next few weeks. Connectivity connectivity connectivity. The one disadvantage I personally think it has over the Bifrost.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I think I fixed the brokedness.


See above edit. I can see things that you've done before you even realize that you did them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No Asgard 2 love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, broke down and enabled Onboard Audio so that I could get a decently functioning mic. Doesn't bother me much, but I hate that it was between me spending $65+ on a decent USB mic or using onboard. However, it's working like a charm, and I can save that $65 for something else...like a DAC.
> 
> Also, thinking about picking up a DACMagic 100 in the next few weeks. Connectivity connectivity connectivity. The one disadvantage I personally think it has over the Bifrost.


Don't do it.


----------



## InsideJob

I have a problem with these 518's... They don't grasp my head tight enough, and slide off during intense headbanging while listening to my favorite metal bands!








Not sure if this is actually a problem with the headphones, or me...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't do it.


Don't do what, exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have a problem with these 518's... They don't grasp my head tight enough, and slide off during intense headbanging while listening to my favorite metal bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is actually a problem with the headphones, or me...


You bald, son?

EDIT:

Get this:


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't do what, exactly?
> You bald, son?


Very not. I'm in quite the need of a hair cut


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Very not. I'm in quite the need of a hair cut


I was joking







. I edited my post, too.

Not sure...the HD600 and 650 were both a little tight on arrival b/c OC'ing Noob has a small head







. Not sure what people normally do around here to tighten headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have a problem with these 518's... They don't grasp my head tight enough, and slide off during intense headbanging while listening to my favorite metal bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is actually a problem with the headphones, or me...


the headphones don't have a lot of clamping force.


----------



## InsideJob

I think I may just be banging my head too hard


----------



## bumblebee1980

try adjusting the sliders on the headband. make them shorter.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> try adjusting the sliders.


They've been adjusted to the best of my human ability.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> They've been adjusted to the best of my human ability.


buy a better headphone lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> They've been adjusted to the best of my human ability.


*tapes your head to the chair*

Sennheiser HD600 have more clamping force. better sounding headphone too. get a tube amp with it and you got some metal.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> buy a better headphone lol


I really want the beige 598's...
I should really stop wanting things when I don't have the money for them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I really want the beige 598's...
> I should really stop wanting things when I don't have the money for them.


they won't stay on your head anymore than the HD518.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> they won't stay on your head anymore than the HD518.


Yeah I'm not going to be upgrading headphones anytime soon anyway, only just got these 518's and that was spending more money than I probably should have been








I'm happy the music sounds so much better than it did, that's what matters.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I finally found it!

Spider Moonlight Studio Monitor Headphones



http://www.spiderproduct.com/products/spider-headphone-moonlight
Quote:


> While we're back on the subject of styling, Spider chose to style its flagship Moonlight Studio Monitor with the word "moon" firmly in mind. Each gigantic (and I do mean gigantic) earcup has a very prominent design that I'm guessing is supposed to look like a lunar eclipse. The ends of the headband have very proud crescent ornaments adorning them, and the sizing portion of the yokes have hanging circle ornaments that I imagine may be intended to symbolize full moons. Rather shockingly, Spider missed an opportunity to style the yokes as still two more crescents (and I'm glad for it). However, with its very extensive use of brushed aluminum, I will admit that the Moonlight Studio Monitor's appearance has grown on me, and is certainly unique.
> 
> Intended as a professional monitor, the Moonlight Studio Monitor, in my opinion, sounds quite good. I'd describe this headphone as revealing, and sometimes mildly unforgiving. Bright? Perhaps a bit, but not to the extent that, say, the Shure SRH1440 is (I'm a Shure fan, but that model is just too bright for me). I haven't had issues with sibilance with the Moonlight Studio Monitor (which is something I'm quite sensitive to); and I actually appreciate its level of treble presence when I'm listening at lower volumes (which is how I listen more often than not). Midrange clarity is also good, but sounds mildly recessed to me. Bass impact and extension sounds good and seems nimble enough, but perhaps with a bit of upper-mid-bass emphasis.
> Given its tonal balance, I can see why Spider fancies this model a professional studio monitor. Soundstaging for a closed headphone is also very airy, very spacious, perhaps helped by the large sized earcups. I have to imagine Spider's Ronny Tsai is a fan of classical and jazz, as his flagship tends to shine most with music in those genres, and other acoustic music.
> The Moonlight Studio Monitors earpads seem to be made of synthetic leather over thick memory foam. I've found that it takes a little while (well under a minute, but longer than most earpads) to settle into a good seal on my big ol' head. And getting a good seal is very important with this headphone--otherwise you may think it bright and bass light.
> 
> My biggest strike against the Moonlight Studio Monitor is its cable, which has to be one of the worst stock headphone cables I've come across in quite some time. The Moonlight's cable is a dual-entry design (which is fine with me), and is covered in what feels to me like thick Techflex (which is not fine with me). This covering makes the cable ultra-stiff, abrasive feeling, and virtually impossible to dress--it doesn't want to coil or wrap, it wants to be straight. So on my to-do list now is a call to Moon Audio, ALO Audio, or Toxic Cables to ask for a custom cable solution for an otherwise very nice headphone.
> Perhaps Spider thought that standing out in an increasingly crowded market necessitated extreme styling, not just good sound. I'll leave it up to you to decide on how they look; but the PowerForce and Moonlight Studio Monitor are, in my opinion, very good sounding headphones that merit your sonic consideration.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I think I may just be banging my head too hard


Yessss. A Meshuggah fan. I still can't get over how fantastic of a song Rational Gaze is. Like...who else can put out a 1-track, 28 minute album, and still make it sound better than 90% of any other Metal EPs?

EDIT:

BTW, this track sounds amazing on a pair of HD650







. *hint hint*


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yessss. A Meshuggah fan. I still can't get over how fantastic of a song Rational Gaze is. Like...*who else can put out a 1-track, 28 minute album*, and still make it sound better than 90% of any other Metal EPs?


The other band that made my headphones fall off








Uneven Structure (although only 24 minutes, their EP "



" is one continuous song broken into 8 tracks. You'll enjoy it, very Meshuggah influenced.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> The other band that made my headphones fall off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uneven Structure (although only 24 minutes, their EP "
> 
> 
> 
> " is one continuous song broken into 8 tracks. You'll enjoy it, very Meshuggah influenced.


Whoa! Good stuff! I just listened to a couple songs on Bandcamp and added their two albums on Spotify. You may made this band some money if I end up liking them like I'm starting to! Love Bandcamp, too. Caters to those that want FLAC, and doesn't charge you some RIDICULOUS fee for it. (looking you dead in your optical stems, Beatport)


----------



## InsideJob

Recently bought the new Circles album on bandcamp, was my first time using it. Surely my go to place now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I have a problem with these 518's... They don't grasp my head tight enough, and slide off during intense headbanging while listening to my favorite metal bands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is actually a problem with the headphones, or me...


I don't have that problem, but I have a big head









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the headphones don't have a lot of clamping force.


Really?
I have a set of 518's, and I find them really clampy, no matter what I do.
I wish they were less clampy so they'd be more comfortable.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yessss. A Meshuggah fan. I still can't get over how fantastic of a song Rational Gaze is. Like...who else can put out a 1-track, 28 minute album, and still make it sound better than 90% of any other Metal EPs?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> BTW, this track sounds amazing on a pair of HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *hint hint*


Meshhugah is great.

Little aside because this reminds me of it, I went to see Shadows Fall live at a small show in Ottawa.


Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic!



Tiny little bar, you could get right up to the stage, and it was an amazing show.
I was pumped to meet Jason Bittner, the drummer for Shadows Fall, as I'm a drummer and I love his style.

So after the show, Jason was at the side of the stage signing a couple of autographs, and a Meshuggah song came on.
He's all crabby and started kind of talking **** to one of the roadies / half to himself about Meshuggah and how the drummer sucked and didn't deserve all the credit.
Just the kind of immature bad mouthing and him having kind of a rotten attitude made me lose a lot of respect for him.

I did have a beer at the bar with the singer though, who put on an *awesome* show, and was real down to earth and chill. A real class act.
I had heard rumours before of the vocals being a weak spot live, but that couldn't have been further from the truth.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't have that problem, but I have a big head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> I have a set of 518's, and I find them really clampy, no matter what I do.
> I wish they were less clampy so they'd be more comfortable.
> Meshhugah is great.
> 
> Little aside because this reminds me of it, I went to see Shadows Fall live at a small show in Ottawa.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny little bar, you could get right up to the stage, and it was an amazing show.
> I was pumped to meet Jason Bittner, the drummer for Shadows Fall, as I'm a drummer and I love his style.
> 
> So after the show, Jason was at the side of the stage signing a couple of autographs, and a Meshuggah song came on.
> He's all crabby and started kind of talking **** to one of the roadies / half to himself about Meshuggah and how the drummer sucked and didn't deserve all the credit.
> Just the kind of immature bad mouthing and him having kind of a rotten attitude made me lose a lot of respect for him.
> 
> I did have a beer at the bar with the singer though, who put on an *awesome* show, and was real down to earth and chill. A real class act.
> I had heard rumours before of the vocals being a weak spot live, but that couldn't have been further from the truth.


after a year they will really loosen up. the velour cushion glued to the plastic headband will start to come off too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you will notice the center of the velour cushion will start to sag. it's probably due to stretching out the headphones each time you put them on.

made in China.. what do you expect


----------



## ssgtnubb

Tomorrow is going to be a good day, stepping up from my HD518's and a Creative DAC to a HD650 and Schiitt Magni and Modi


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Hey guys, I'm just starting to get into the audio world and now that I feel like I have a general understanding of how all this stuff works I thought I'd chime in. I'm not too pleased with my current setup so I'm planning on slowly upgrading things over time, and I'm happy to say I just ordered a Schiit Modi to begin my transition into audiophile world. I'm really excited, and I'll make sure I ask in here if I have any questions.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm just starting to get into the audio world and now that I feel like I have a general understanding of how all this stuff works I thought I'd chime in. I'm not too pleased with my current setup so I'm planning on slowly upgrading things over time, and I'm happy to say I just ordered a Schiit Modi to begin my transition into audiophile world. I'm really excited, and I'll make sure I ask in here if I have any questions.


Ah yes another sheep to the slaughter! Welcome to the lighten your wallet club!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I don't have that problem, but I have a big head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?
> I have a set of 518's, and I find them really clampy, no matter what I do.
> I wish they were less clampy so they'd be more comfortable.
> Meshhugah is great.
> 
> Little aside because this reminds me of it, I went to see Shadows Fall live at a small show in Ottawa.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Off Topic!
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny little bar, you could get right up to the stage, and it was an amazing show.
> I was pumped to meet Jason Bittner, the drummer for Shadows Fall, as I'm a drummer and I love his style.
> 
> So after the show, Jason was at the side of the stage signing a couple of autographs, and a Meshuggah song came on.
> He's all crabby and started kind of talking **** to one of the roadies / half to himself about Meshuggah and how the drummer sucked and didn't deserve all the credit.
> Just the kind of immature bad mouthing and him having kind of a rotten attitude made me lose a lot of respect for him.
> 
> I did have a beer at the bar with the singer though, who put on an *awesome* show, and was real down to earth and chill. A real class act.
> I had heard rumours before of the vocals being a weak spot live, but that couldn't have been further from the truth.


Yeah, I'm sure Meshuggah's drummer isn't the best drummer in the world ever, but any drummer that can keep up with so many progression changes like that is talented. I've never been a huge Shadows Fall fan because a lot of their stuff (at least earlier stuff) sounded really generic for the genre.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm just starting to get into the audio world and now that I feel like I have a general understanding of how all this stuff works I thought I'd chime in. I'm not too pleased with my current setup so I'm planning on slowly upgrading things over time, and I'm happy to say I just ordered a Schiit Modi to begin my transition into audiophile world. I'm really excited, and I'll make sure I ask in here if I have any questions.


You just ordered a Magni or a Modi? If a Modi, do you already have an amp?


----------



## h2on0

OK, I went all in I received my he-400's a few days ago, love them. I am currently using the headphone out on my avr, but i just ordered a modi and a project ember amp. I can't wait to get it all together. I really appreciate all the information in this thread and simca's most recommended audio products. I did a lot of reading in the past week and to think this whole journey started with a pair of ath m 40's I bought myself for Christmas.

By the way what exactly is this Bandcamp you all were talking about?


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ah yes another sheep to the slaughter! Welcome to the lighten your wallet club!


Hah, thanks. Seriously though, this Schiit is expensive!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You just ordered a Magni or a Modi? If a Modi, do you already have an amp?


I ordered just the Modi, the plan for the setup is to run the Modi to my Corsair SP2500 speakers, and then plug my AD700X's into the SP2500 controller. I know this setup isn't ideal, but I couldn't justify ordering the Magni if I don't own a pair of headphones that need that kind of power. My next purchase will probably be the Magni and a pair of DT 880's or 990's, but I don't really have the cash now to make that upgrade. Baby steps!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be a good day, stepping up from my HD518's and a Creative DAC to a HD650 and Schiitt Magni and Modi


I'm excited for you. Eventually, try to listen to your HD650s on a tube OTL amp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hah, thanks. Seriously though, this Schiit is expensive!
> I ordered just the Modi, the plan for the setup is to run the Modi to my Corsair SP2500 speakers, and then plug my AD700X's into the SP2500 controller. I know this setup isn't ideal, but I couldn't justify ordering the Magni if I don't own a pair of headphones that need that kind of power. My next purchase will probably be the Magni and a pair of DT 880's or 990's, but I don't really have the cash now to make that upgrade. Baby steps!


That is perfectly acceptable. No need to amp AD700X's with a magni. The SP2500s run just fine with the modi. You made the correct decision. When you move up to a Beyer set, do get an amp though.


----------



## fragamemnon

SO...

The Aune T1 Massdrop is ending in a couple of hours. PLSDELIVERFAST!
My HD650s arrived a couple of days ago. Even with a puny Xonar feeding them they sound astoundingly open and vibrant...well that is all but natural in comparison to the bassy Sony cans I got. Anyhow.... I can't wait!

The plan for now is use the T1 until I'm done saving up money for the Crack and sell it...or bring it to work.
In the meantime, hopefully lay my hands on a Mullard 6922 Great Britain tube or two. And use it with the Crack as well.

After which, HE-400 (hopefully, I am not sure I want the goofy 450 just yet) shall be obtained.

...and I want a pair of P163 speakers.

Y u do dis to my inkom, guise.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Will do Simca, will do.


----------



## Simca

Made modifications to my thread, all in the 3rd post.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yessss. A Meshuggah fan. I still can't get over how fantastic of a song Rational Gaze is. Like...who else can put out a 1-track, 28 minute album, and still make it sound better than 90% of any other Metal EPs?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> BTW, this track sounds amazing on a pair of HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *hint hint*


Try learning Bleed on drums







shins=destroyed


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm excited for you. Eventually, try to listen to your HD650s on a tube OTL amp.
> 
> That is perfectly acceptable. No need to amp AD700X's with a magni. The SP2500s run just fine with the modi. You made the correct decision. *When you move up to a Beyer set, do get an amp though.*


My DT990s love my magni


----------



## Belial

Where can I listen to some HD audio so I can see the glory of new headphones (681 evo)?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> OK, I went all in I received my he-400's a few days ago, love them. I am currently using the headphone out on my avr, but i just ordered a modi and a project ember amp. I can't wait to get it all together. I really appreciate all the information in this thread and simca's most recommended audio products. I did a lot of reading in the past week and to think this whole journey started with a pair of ath m 40's I bought myself for Christmas.
> 
> By the way what exactly is this Bandcamp you all were talking about?


Certain artists use it as a means of distributing their music. Some artists use just that, or use it in combination with iTunes, Play Store, etc. The benefit is most of them offer lossless formats, and sometimes you can find free stuff on there that's amazing. (I.e. if you're into EDM, Thriftworks has a bunch of free stuff that's really good)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hah, thanks. Seriously though, this Schiit is expensive!
> I ordered just the Modi, the plan for the setup is to run the Modi to my Corsair SP2500 speakers, and then plug my AD700X's into the SP2500 controller. I know this setup isn't ideal, but I couldn't justify ordering the Magni if I don't own a pair of headphones that need that kind of power. My next purchase will probably be the Magni and a pair of DT 880's or 990's, but I don't really have the cash now to make that upgrade. Baby steps!


Just wanted to make sure you didn't just buy a DAC







. I've had a friend do this before and it broke his heart.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm excited for you. Eventually, try to listen to your HD650s on a tube OTL amp.
> 
> That is perfectly acceptable. No need to amp AD700X's with a magni. The SP2500s run just fine with the modi. You made the correct decision. When you move up to a Beyer set, do get an amp though.


You never did respond to my post earlier about what you were telling me not to do and why.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure Meshuggah's drummer isn't the best drummer in the world ever, but any drummer that can keep up with so many progression changes like that is talented. I've never been a huge Shadows Fall fan because a lot of their stuff (at least earlier stuff) sounded really generic for the genre.
> You just ordered a Magni or a Modi? If a Modi, do you already have an amp?


He is actually a great drummer, but that wasn't why Jason Bittner annoyed me--it was just his snotty attitude in general that night and that he just started badmouthing Meshuggah's drummer for no reason. He was just kind of a phallus shaped object with legs.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckKnuckle*
> 
> Try learning Bleed on drums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shins=destroyed


Hmm, I'll check it out.
I bet it'll take me a loooong time to get anything like Meshuggah though.
I've been away from playing metal for quite a while.
Been jamming with a lot of blues guys, and in my spare time playing funk / rock mostly.
No double bass at all really...also since my band doesn't need it and I got a crazy cheap deal on a DW9000 single pedal, which is way better than my cheap beat up Pearl double kicks.
I need to get my chops back up!

Also, I know it's been asked before...but now that I see so many people going for the Modi / Magni combo again--why did you choose the Magni over the Vali?

Or to other people, would you recommend the Vali or the Magni if you were getting a Schiit stack?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> He is actually a great drummer, but that wasn't why Jason Bittner annoyed me--it was just his snotty attitude in general that night and that he just started badmouthing Meshuggah's drummer for no reason. He was just kind of a phallus shaped object with legs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I'll check it out.
> I bet it'll take me a loooong time to get anything like Meshuggah though.
> I've been away from playing metal for quite a while.
> Been jamming with a lot of blues guys, and in my spare time playing funk / rock mostly.
> No double bass at all really...also since my band doesn't need it and I got a crazy cheap deal on a DW9000 single pedal, which is way better than my cheap beat up Pearl double kicks.
> I need to get my chops back up!
> 
> Also, I know it's been asked before...but now that I see so many people going for the Modi / Magni combo again--why did you choose the Magni over the Vali?
> 
> Or to other people, would you recommend the Vali or the Magni if you were getting a Schiit stack?


I got the Magni because I got it cheap








I was thinking of getting the Vali, but I figured I already really liked the sound of the DT990s and the Vali might make it a little too warm and bassy. I'd still love to try out a Vali though, you never know it might change my mind.


----------



## Simca

Don't buy the Dac Magic 100. Try to find the older version.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't buy the Dac Magic 100. Try to find the older version.


Ah, I quickly read the suggestions/recommendation thread that you redid and didn't expand that one. I was thinking you were referring to the Dacmagic 100. Any particular reason you do not recommend it? Also, any tips on places the older version pops up?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Holy Schitt talk about a change in the winds with these 650's and my Schitt stack. I thought my 518's were nice but good lord they aren't in the same planet as the 650's. Happy, happy audioholic here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So everyone has gotten on the schitt bandwagon?
I'm curious as to how they sound


----------



## pez

It's reasonably priced, and looks attractive, so I think that's most of it. Trying to make plans to attend the Charlotte Head-Fi meet so I can try out stuff







. The HD700, HD800, LCD-2.2, and even K-1000 are going to be making an appearance, it seems.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's reasonably priced, and looks attractive, so I think that's most of it. Trying to make plans to attend the Charlotte Head-Fi meet so I can try out stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The HD700, HD800, LCD-2.2, and even K-1000 are going to be making an appearance, it seems.


hmm when I buy an amp - I don't really care about its looks.
I care mainly its price to performance ratio.

Curious how it performs relatively speaking, seeing as TJ angel absolutely despises them and I thoroughly agree with his opinions on amps & speakers


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> hmm when I buy an amp - I don't really care about its looks.
> I care mainly its price to performance ratio.
> 
> Curious how it performs relatively speaking, seeing as TJ angel absolutely despises them and I thoroughly agree with his opinions on amps & speakers


I agree with you. A lot of people do appreciate how it looks on a desk. Especially in today's society of how important looks weigh-in on opinions.

I think the general consensus is that the M&M is a great first step, the Asgard 1/2 is just OK, the Bifrost is competitively priced, and performs well. I never really hear much about the Valhalla, but it's supposedly geared for very specific headphones. Needless to say, I'm very pleased with my Asgard 2. I haven't heard anything really at all in it's price bracket, so I can't give you a fair statement or say it's better than X or Y. That's what I hope to accomplish at this meet, though I don't know there will be any amps there in that same price bracket. Another good thing about Schiit is that they have (from my experience) very good CS. Even emailing about general inquiries gets you a response the same day.

I did think the GoVibe Magnum to be slightly better than the Asgard 2, giving more texture (microdetail as I see some refer to it as) and soundstage, but at the same time, the mids (vocals and that lower-treble area) got pretty fatiguing. Too forward, IMO. It did great with well-produced music, but destroyed some of my music that wasn't as fortunate. The Magnum was also MSRP(ed) at $400. That might not mean split, but that's just to add to the perspective, I guess.

EDIT:

Does anyone have an opinion on USB to S/PDIF converters? How reliant are they on 'you get what you pay for?' Looking into the Bifrost; I don't need USB, but if I ever hook it up to my MacBook Air, I'm boned without the USB add-on or an aforementioned converter.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree with you. A lot of people do appreciate how it looks on a desk. Especially in today's society of how important looks weigh-in on opinions.
> 
> I think the general consensus is that the M&M is a great first step, the Asgard 1/2 is just OK, the Bifrost is competitively priced, and performs well. I never really hear much about the Valhalla, but it's supposedly geared for very specific headphones. Needless to say, I'm very pleased with my Asgard 2. I haven't heard anything really at all in it's price bracket, so I can't give you a fair statement or say it's better than X or Y. That's what I hope to accomplish at this meet, though I don't know there will be any amps there in that same price bracket. Another good thing about Schiit is that they have (from my experience) very good CS. Even emailing about general inquiries gets you a response the same day.
> 
> I did think the GoVibe Magnum to be slightly better than the Asgard 2, giving more texture (microdetail as I see some refer to it as) and soundstage, but at the same time, the mids (vocals and that lower-treble area) got pretty fatiguing. Too forward, IMO. It did great with well-produced music, but destroyed some of my music that wasn't as fortunate. The Magnum was also MSRP(ed) at $400. That might not mean split, but that's just to add to the perspective, I guess.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on USB to S/PDIF converters? How reliant are they on 'you get what you pay for?' Looking into the Bifrost; I don't need USB, but if I ever hook it up to my MacBook Air, I'm boned without the USB add-on or an aforementioned converter.


Good CS always is nice to hear from companies, especially in today's society where companies couldn't give a damn.
Let me know how it compares







!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion on USB to S/PDIF converters? How reliant are they on 'you get what you pay for?' Looking into the Bifrost; I don't need USB, but if I ever hook it up to my MacBook Air, I'm boned without the USB add-on or an aforementioned converter.


The thing some would be worried about is DTS / Dolby / whatever formats support. If you want one to connect with a stereo DAC, that goes out the window.

Practically, it's a simplified, specialized USB audio interface. If something's really bad it won't work sometimes I guess.

With respect to audio performance, it's just repacking the digital audio data. The clock accuracy and performance characteristics of the S/PDIF output signal itself on the converter can make some difference in how the signal is received and processed in a way such that even if all the data gets there correctly, the performance of the DAC on the other side may be measurably affected. So in theory there is some performance difference between converters, but the difference induced depends in large part in how the DAC handles the incoming audio data. Some DACs may make it completely irrelevant; in most all the other cases we are talking about differences that are miniscule and probably should be forgotten about (the better published research out there seeming to indicate that it's not something people can notice even when they're trying).

Personally, I'd just get a USB DAC and forget about attaching an extra box between the MacBook Air and the rest of the audio chain.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quick question for you guys, if one day I wanted to split the output from my Modi from one RCA output into two RCA outputs, what kind of cables would I need for this? I ask because I would want to run one set of RCA cables into the Magni and another set of RCA cables into my speakers. Is this possible?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quick question for you guys, if one day I wanted to split the output from my Modi from one RCA output into two RCA outputs, what kind of cables would I need for this? I ask because I would want to run one set of RCA cables into the Magni and another set of RCA cables into my speakers. Is this possible?


http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-adapter-male-female-assembly/dp/B0009MFRW0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391195711&sr=8-3

I use these. there are cheaper no name brands.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quick question for you guys, if one day I wanted to split the output from my Modi from one RCA output into two RCA outputs, what kind of cables would I need for this? I ask because I would want to run one set of RCA cables into the Magni and another set of RCA cables into my speakers. Is this possible?


'

I can't imagine it would set up any problems, but I will be testing it soon. You can use these splitters, and a pair of RCA cables
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10429&cs_id=1042904&p_id=7186&seq=1&format=2


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quick question for you guys, if one day I wanted to split the output from my Modi from one RCA output into two RCA outputs, what kind of cables would I need for this? I ask because I would want to run one set of RCA cables into the Magni and another set of RCA cables into my speakers. Is this possible?


I would imagine there would have to be some sort of decrease in sound quality, right?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tada!

Review of the X500 amp/receiver (headphone relevant as I cover headphones within the review):


----------



## Simca

What made you choose a Denon receiver? Also, other models come with buttons.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-adapter-male-female-assembly/dp/B0009MFRW0/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1391195711&sr=8-3
> 
> I use these. there are cheaper no name brands.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can't imagine it would set up any problems, but I will be testing it soon. You can use these splitters, and a pair of RCA cables
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=104&cp_id=10429&cs_id=1042904&p_id=7186&seq=1&format=2


That's what I thought, just wanted to make sure. Two splitters, 2 reds, and 2 whites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would imagine there would have to be some sort of decrease in sound quality, right?


I sure hope not, maybe someone who knows better can chime in though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> What made you choose a Denon receiver? Also, other models come with buttons.


Mainly due on price and other reviews I read.
Also based on recommendations by an unbiased store owner (which I had the pleasure of reviewing the fostex and sennheiser high-end headphone range from) and TJ angel.

It was between Marrantz and Denon in the end.
I went for the one that was cheaper, had the features I needed and was readily available to me.

Can't stress how happy I am with my decision.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Just got a pair of JVC XX at Walmart on sale. The sound isn't crystal clear. Is that normal with studio headphones like these?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Just got a pair of JVC XX at Walmart on sale. The sound isn't crystal clear. Is that normal with studio headphones like these?


As in JVC Xtreme Xplosives? I wouldn't put them down as studio headphones, really.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Ah. Yes, those. They are heavy on sound, unlike my old cheap-o Philips and my sisters Bose. The sound sounds sort of muffled. Is that okay?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Ah. Yes, those. They are heavy on sound, unlike my old cheap-o Philips and my sisters Bose. The sound sounds sort of muffled. Is that okay?


You could give them time to break in...but if you ask me, just judging by looks and their earphone range - they would be "muffled" due to being centred around mid-bass - thus sacrificing mids.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Yeah; I'm just going to take them back. Thanks for the help.

But, what I want is a decent mid-high headphones. Doobie Brothers, Hall & Oates, etc. Size does not matter. Looking for under 50 bucks. In the US of A. Can someone help me find a pair of something like those?

And, oh yeah; I'm in love with my sister's Bose AE2. Anything like that out there for cheaper?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Yeah; I'm just going to take them back. Thanks for the help.
> 
> But, what I want is a decent mid-high headphones. Doobie Brothers, Hall & Oates, etc. Size does not matter. Looking for under 50 bucks. In the US of A. Can someone help me find a pair of something like those?
> 
> And, oh yeah; I'm in love with my sister's Bose AE2. Anything like that out there for cheaper?


not sure which models exactly - but look at the sony range - they are often cheap and sound relatively similar to the bose signature - especially the AE2.

As you're in the USA - go demo some in best buy, frys etc


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> But, what I want is a decent mid-high headphones. Doobie Brothers, Hall & Oates, etc. Size does not matter. Looking for under 50 bucks. In the US of A. Can someone help me find a pair of something like those?


Takstar 2050


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The thing some would be worried about is DTS / Dolby / whatever formats support. If you want one to connect with a stereo DAC, that goes out the window.
> 
> Practically, it's a simplified, specialized USB audio interface. If something's really bad it won't work sometimes I guess.
> 
> With respect to audio performance, it's just repacking the digital audio data. The clock accuracy and performance characteristics of the S/PDIF output signal itself on the converter can make some difference in how the signal is received and processed in a way such that even if all the data gets there correctly, the performance of the DAC on the other side may be measurably affected. So in theory there is some performance difference between converters, but the difference induced depends in large part in how the DAC handles the incoming audio data. Some DACs may make it completely irrelevant; in most all the other cases we are talking about differences that are miniscule and probably should be forgotten about (the better published research out there seeming to indicate that it's not something people can notice even when they're trying).
> 
> Personally, I'd just get a USB DAC and forget about attaching an extra box between the MacBook Air and the rest of the audio chain.


Yeah, I was thinking the same







. Was just seeing if I could save some money since I would only need it on occasion. Thanks for the words of wisdom.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Ah. Yes, those. They are heavy on sound, unlike my old cheap-o Philips and my sisters Bose. The sound sounds sort of muffled. Is that okay?


They have Xtreme bass, ofc it sounds muffled. Most likely the bass hump is tall and 1k-8k frequency range goes down the drain (which makes it sound so muffled).
And as for recommendations, Superlux HD668B and Samson SR850.


----------



## DrGroove

Just want to give a heads up that the Aurisonics kickstarter is almost over

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1285259404/aurisonics-rockets-next-gen-iems-made-in-usa


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

What about the Superluxe HD681? Someone else on here recommended it to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Just want to give a heads up that the Aurisonics kickstarter is almost over
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1285259404/aurisonics-rockets-next-gen-iems-made-in-usa


$150,026
pledged of $20,000 goal

Wow - the head-fi hype train man.

I didn't understand the hype over the ASG 1's.
I bought them, then was like...yeah they're good technically speaking - but for home or personal use, it is abusing your ear drums

They also want $250 for a new retail set of them...that's asking for a bit too much isn't it?
Near £200 - at that small size - they remind me of the hisoundaudio crystals.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> $150,026
> pledged of $20,000 goal
> 
> Wow - the head-fi hype train man.
> 
> I didn't understand the hype over the ASG 1's.
> I bought them, then was like...yeah they're good technically speaking - but for home or personal use, it is abusing your ear drums
> 
> They also want $250 for a new retail set of them...that's asking for a bit too much isn't it?
> Near £200 - at that small size - they remind me of the hisoundaudio crystals.


Yeah I read your review of the ASG-1 when I considered buying them, ended up not getting them. The rockets are supposed to have a more consumer sound. I jumped on the kickstarter because I like the size, the company, and the design of these.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Yeah I read your review of the ASG-1 when I considered buying them, ended up not getting them. The rockets are supposed to have a more consumer sound. I jumped on the kickstarter because I like the size, the company, and the design of these.


yeah I did like the company at first too - but now getting hold of them seems impossible.
Let me know how they sound when you get them!
What earphones do you currently have?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah I did like the company at first too - but now getting hold of them seems impossible.
> Let me know how they sound when you get them!
> What earphones do you currently have?


I'm still using my Atrio MG7. I've tried a few others and most recently the ATH-IM70.

What I mostly look for is good mids with deep sub bass extension. The Atrio obviously has amazing sub bass, and clear but recessed mids. Haven't really found an upgrade yet. The IM70 are awesome, and in my opinion compete with IEMS in the $200-300 range, but the housing pressed against part of my ear and made them uncomfortable over time.

I'd like to check out the Dunu DN-1000 as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> Just want to give a heads up that the Aurisonics kickstarter is almost over
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1285259404/aurisonics-rockets-next-gen-iems-made-in-usa


Hmm... Looking into these, I think they might be my next IEM. I'm going to need a good IEM for school next Spring anyway, the fact that I'm going to school in Nashville makes this feel like destiny. Just gotta see if it can hit 160K so I can get a pair of the blue ones!

Oh God, 2 days in to my new hobby and I'll have already spent $250. whathaveidone.jpg


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Would you guys like to see a Valentines Freebie with Grados SR60i?

Courtesy of Bumblebee! *Autobots rock*

PS
Thought I might add this shout out in case you guys missed her talking about it earlier!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you guys like to see a Valentines Freebie with Grados SR60i?


YES!


----------



## pez

Sure.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you guys like to see a Valentines Freebie with Grados SR60i?


Hell yes! ....Even though by the sounds of things it would be US only


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hell yes! ....Even though by the sounds of things it would be US only


I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.


Better be open overseas!
"ShippingNoob"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.


Oh my god OCnoob. I hope OCN compensates you or something. I feel bad because I always want to support the give away, but everything I have to give away is not some simple set of headphones that anyone can even use. For instance I have their weird stax headphones that are rather small, but they need a full blown stax amp. I have a bunch of tubes, but no one needs them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Better be open overseas!
> "ShippingNoob"


What the hell are you talking about Mr. Denon D2K (really d5K).

Leave the grados for someone who wants to get into audio but does not have the cash.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Better be open overseas!
> "ShippingNoob"


Shipping across the big pond is a hassle. It would go something like this:

- Find proper custom form and print it
- Fill out the bloody thing
- Take an early lunch
- Drive to the post office
- Pay an obnoxious fee that is usually more than the freebie itself
- Hope what you set in the shipping rules is close to that (by the way, it isn't)
- Get a meaningless tracking of some sort as it's useless overseas but is proof of sending

Here is the thing. I could open it up to shipping internationally, but unless you want it to take foooooorever... we are typically looking at around $30-45 on the bigger items. Then there are the entire custom regulations and tariffs concerning each country. This is all assuming that bureaucracy takes its toll and that the item had a bon voyage. Believe me, I would love to serve you gents in Europe and Asia, but my time is of value to me as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh my god OCnoob. I hope OCN compensates you or something. I feel bad because I always want to support the give away, but everything I have to give away is not some simple set of headphones that anyone can even use. For instance I have their weird stax headphones that are rather small, but they need a full blown stax amp. I have a bunch of tubes, but no one needs them.


I would never expect or want them to. Anything that I have donated and any money I have spent is purely from my own free will and for the purpose of two goals; spread audio awareness and increase awareness for the club. I don't expect others to help as I know how demanding real life can be, though I gratefully accept contributions when offered.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.


Understandable. My comment has no bearing whatsoever on them being Grados, and being insanely curious about said headphones


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shipping across the big pond is a hassle.


It's ridiculous really, for instance a small parcel that weighs 2lbs (900 grams), costs over $90 to ship to Europe from the Parts Express. You can easily triple the price of a pack of small things you wanted from the US.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What about the Superluxe HD681? Someone else on here recommended it to me.


They are also pretty good. The hot treble can be a bit too much if you are used to muffled highs (typical for bad headphones), dropping the 8k Hz range by -5db in equalizer should help a lot though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shipping across the big pond is a hassle. It would go something like this:
> 
> - Find proper custom form and print it
> - Fill out the bloody thing
> - Take an early lunch
> - Drive to the post office
> - Pay an obnoxious fee that is usually more than the freebie itself
> - Hope what you set in the shipping rules is close to that (by the way, it isn't)
> - Get a meaningless tracking of some sort as it's useless overseas but is proof of sending
> 
> Here is the thing. I could open it up to shipping internationally, but unless you want it to take foooooorever... we are typically looking at around $30-45 on the bigger items. Then there are the entire custom regulations and tariffs concerning each country. This is all assuming that bureaucracy takes its toll and that the item had a bon voyage. Believe me, I would love to serve you gents in Europe and Asia, but my time is of value to me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never expect or want them to. Anything that I have donated and any money I have spent is purely from my own free will and for the purpose of two goals; spread audio awareness and increase awareness for the club. I don't expect others to help as I know how demanding real life can be, though I gratefully accept contributions when offered.


No kidding, for example products that have batteries are almost impossible to send abroad here in Finland because they are banned in airmail.
And DHL has marked parts of Finland as "middle-of-nowhere"-area (We call it "Eskimonperse"-area) which makes it 2x more expensive to ship stuff here.

And more nutty example is that replacement tips for my Bamboo Stylus (from a local shop) with shipping to my nearest post office (45min walk...) costs over 10€, when the same product ordered from FRANCE shipped to my FRONT DOOR costs 5€... No taxes/customs concerned because it's inside EU


----------



## OverclockerFox

Well, I put my name in the club form.







It's nice to let people see that I have superior audio, lol. Unfortunately I have to go search out FLAC copies of the best stuff in my library now.


----------



## phillyd

OC'ing Noob, There are three entries for the club for me that are old and incorrect, I filled out the form with accurate stuff, could you update it for me? Thanks!

Also, I need an appraisal for my DT770's. anyone care to chime in?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1463681/lightly-modded-beyerdynamic-dt770-pro-80/0_50


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you guys like to see a Valentines Freebie with Grados SR60i?
> 
> Courtesy of Bumblebee! *Autobots rock*
> 
> PS
> Thought I might add this shout out in case you guys missed her talking about it earlier!


thanks. admin got me beat! Peter Cullen is awesome


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god OCnoob. I hope OCN compensates you or something. I feel bad because I always want to support the give away, but everything I have to give away is not some simple set of headphones that anyone can even use. For instance I have their weird stax headphones that are rather small, but they need a full blown stax amp. I have a bunch of tubes, but no one needs them.
Click to expand...

A bunch of tubes, you say...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> A bunch of tubes, you say...


Yeah I was thinking the same! Hmmm...


----------



## Simca

Shipping an led strip from East coast to West coast was 10 dollars.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What the hell are you talking about Mr. Denon D2K (really d5K).
> 
> Leave the grados for someone who wants to get into audio but does not have the cash.


I was saying for someone else








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shipping across the big pond is a hassle. It would go something like this:
> 
> - Find proper custom form and print it
> - Fill out the bloody thing
> - Take an early lunch
> - Drive to the post office
> - Pay an obnoxious fee that is usually more than the freebie itself
> - Hope what you set in the shipping rules is close to that (by the way, it isn't)
> - Get a meaningless tracking of some sort as it's useless overseas but is proof of sending
> 
> Here is the thing. I could open it up to shipping internationally, but unless you want it to take foooooorever... we are typically looking at around $30-45 on the bigger items. Then there are the entire custom regulations and tariffs concerning each country. This is all assuming that bureaucracy takes its toll and that the item had a bon voyage. Believe me, I would love to serve you gents in Europe and Asia, but my time is of value to me as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would never expect or want them to. Anything that I have donated and any money I have spent is purely from my own free will and for the purpose of two goals; spread audio awareness and increase awareness for the club. I don't expect others to help as I know how demanding real life can be, though I gratefully accept contributions when offered.


Understandable dude.
I was just saying would be nice for people around here







!

Very nice of you to give-away those headphones (if you indeed do!) - shipping should be on the person that wins it (even within the US)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> A bunch of tubes, you say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I was thinking the same! Hmmm...
Click to expand...

I think there are probably a number of us thinking that haha


----------



## bumblebee1980

actually I suggested to OC'ing Noob to buy $80 worth of tubes to giveaway to troll people but I was just playing around.

don't give tubes away.


----------



## fragamemnon

I don't need a giveaway, I would buy.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I want my headphones to go to good homes. people who are interested but can't afford or have a crappy gaming headset.

how does it increase awareness if someone who owns a pair of Sennheiser HD650 wins.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I want my headphones to go to good homes. people who are interested but can't afford or have a crappy gaming headset.
> 
> how does it increase awareness if someone who owns a pair of Sennheiser HD650 wins.


As much as I want a pair of grados, I agree. They should go to a person who has crappy cans.


----------



## bumblebee1980

also I will probably be buying a couple more headphones. not sure if they will be given away each month or July 4th. stay tuned I guess.


----------



## bumblebee1980

GAMING HEADSETS MUST BE STOPPED.. NO MATTER THE COST!

hehe


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I want my headphones to go to good homes. people who are interested but can't afford or have a crappy gaming headset.
> 
> how does it increase awareness if someone who owns a pair of Sennheiser HD650 wins.


You noble soul.

Indeed, the ideal scenario is a giveaway for people who would need and appreciate.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Hello! 1 quick question; Would these fit my bill? http://www.target.com/p/sony-over-the-head-style-headphones-white-mdr-zx600-whi/-/A-14139328#prodSlot=medium_2_19


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hello! 1 quick question; Would these fit my bill? http://www.target.com/p/sony-over-the-head-style-headphones-white-mdr-zx600-whi/-/A-14139328#prodSlot=medium_2_19


I can't imagine that those are good value. What are your perameters again?


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hello! 1 quick question; Would these fit my bill? http://www.target.com/p/sony-over-the-head-style-headphones-white-mdr-zx600-whi/-/A-14139328#prodSlot=medium_2_19





Spoiler: On a side note



Can you handle supra-aural headphones?
I find them extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

What I want is a decent mid-high headphones. Doobie Brothers, Hall & Oates, OST from video games, some dubstep, and gaming. Size does not matter. Looking for under 75 bucks. In the US of A. I'd like them to be at Target.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

@fragamemmon, I used to have super aural ones. Are those like the JVC XX? I liked them, and just hated the quality of sound.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> What I want is a decent mid-high headphones. Doobie Brothers, Hall & Oates, OST from video games, some dubstep, and gaming. Size does not matter. Looking for under 75 bucks. In the US of A. I'd like them to be at Target.


http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-518-Headphones-Black/dp/B0042A68R8/

$129 at Target.


----------



## phillyd

http://www.target.com/p/klipsch-image-one-ii-on-ear-headphone-black-1014830/-/A-14736157#prodSlot=medium_2_27

$100 though :/

and unavailable. crap


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> GAMING HEADSETS MUST BE STOPPED.. NO MATTER THE COST!
> 
> hehe


They aren't that bad to be honest.
My siberia v2 was actually impressive sonically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Hello! 1 quick question; Would these fit my bill? http://www.target.com/p/sony-over-the-head-style-headphones-white-mdr-zx600-whi/-/A-14139328#prodSlot=medium_2_19


they seem well over-priced.
£36 from the official sony store in the UK.

ie around $50 is the price they should be.
Those aren't bad headphones, definitely more mid centric than the JVCs - do TRY BEFORE YOU BUY - you guys in america had stores to do that, use them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-518-Headphones-Black/dp/B0042A68R8/
> 
> $129 at Target.


yes those are nice, but over budget if I'm not mistaken - he wanted under $50 I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/klipsch-image-one-ii-on-ear-headphone-black-1014830/-/A-14736157#prodSlot=medium_2_27
> 
> $100 though :/
> 
> and unavailable. crap


no, no, no aaaand no.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I can get price match for 30 dollars on Amazon, so price does not matter.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/klipsch-image-one-ii-on-ear-headphone-black-1014830/-/A-14736157#prodSlot=medium_2_27
> 
> $100 though :/
> 
> and unavailable. crap
> 
> 
> 
> no, no, no aaaand no.
Click to expand...

why?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> OC'ing Noob, There are three entries for the club for me that are old and incorrect, I filled out the form with accurate stuff, could you update it for me? Thanks!
> 
> Also, I need an appraisal for my DT770's. anyone care to chime in?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463681/lightly-modded-beyerdynamic-dt770-pro-80/0_50


So delete all but the most recent one?


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like the Sennheiser HD518 because they check all the boxes.

velour ear cups, angled drivers, open back, decent construction, good driver, removable cable, light weight, quarter inch adapter, accessories available (ear pads, short cable). it's got a bigger bass response over the HD558 and HD598.

a lot of headphones under $100 have issues...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So delete all but the most recent one?


Yes, thanks!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> They aren't that bad to be honest.
> My siberia v2 was actually impressive sonically.
> they seem well over-priced.
> £36 from the official sony store in the UK.
> 
> ie around $50 is the price they should be.
> Those aren't bad headphones, definitely more mid centric than the JVCs - do TRY BEFORE YOU BUY - you guys in america had stores to do that, use them.
> yes those are nice, but over budget if I'm not mistaken - he wanted under $50 I think.
> no, no, no aaaand no.


And Dubbed, our Best Buy only has $200+ models to try, and they won't let you try in store at Target..... I hate the US.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yes, thanks!


Done, please verify!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> And Dubbed, our Best Buy only has $200+ models to try, and they won't let you try in store at Target..... I hate the US.


just order the HD518. Amazon has a good return policy on headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why?


because their isolation sucks, their bass response is quite horrible and they are over-priced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> And Dubbed, our Best Buy only has $200+ models to try, and they won't let you try in store at Target..... I hate the US.


last time i was in LA cali - they had LOADS of headphones for demo at best buy.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yes, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done, please verify!
Click to expand...

Sadly, no. Should be...

Headphones:
HifiMan HE-300
Klipsch Image One
Klipsch Promedia IEM

Amps:
Schiit Vali

DAC's:
Schiit Modi


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sadly, no. Should be...
> 
> Headphones:
> HifiMan HE-300
> Klipsch Image One
> Klipsch Promedia IEM
> 
> Amps:
> Schiit Vali
> 
> DAC's:
> Schiit Modi


How about now?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How about now?


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

The only problem is that if it is over 50 and between 75, I have to get it at target. Anything under 50, and I can get it anywhere.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Perfect, thanks!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> The only problem is that if it is over 50 and between 75, I have to get it at target. Anything under 50, and I can get it anywhere.


you will not find a better headphone for the money.

headphones under $100 can have really bright treble or really loose bass, too much clamping force, sweaty pleather pads, crappy cable, crappy build quality, etc. the HD518 are definitely worth a couple dollars more but I understand.


----------



## seepra

While we're at the topic of budget stuff, if someone hasn't checked them out but doesn't mind in-ear buds, the Sony EX-10LP are incredibly good for the price (less than $10/£10/10€). They aren't ultrasuper resolving, won't rattle your teeth or make bats fly towards you, but they do manage most styles of music with very acceptable clarity, even frequency response, and are easy to drive with any mobile device. At that price anything that's not horribly distorted or botched up is a tiny miracle IMO, so it's definitely worth checking out if someone needs a pair of throwaways. I've got four pairs right now just to match the color of my clothing whenever I go out, since it feels mildly awkward to use my full size AKGs outside with their funky suspension system


----------



## ssgtnubb

HD518's on amazon; 78.70 with prime shipping


----------



## Belial

Anyone think there's something better than the 558s under $200 (obv 598 is 'better' but value isn't there)? About to take the plunge.

Also I'd recommend SR850 > 668B due to comfort, but the 681 Evo over both of those due to much lower price, more comfort, and a v-shaped, more engaging sound, richer bass. I'd only recommend the SR850 if you want a neutral sound for classical, acoustic, studio. Really the 681B is the 'best' of these superluxes/samsons/akgs but it's only in Europe (30 euros shipping to US from thomann.de ruins it). I also hear the Takstar 2050 and AE-1000 are better headphones but they also cost twice as much (still cheap for only ~$65).


----------



## mikeaj

DT 880 (Pro)?


----------



## Belial

Is that a question or an answer? Is it more or less comfortable, more or less for quality and stage? I've heard a lot of confliction reports on the two, I may jsut go with the 558 since it's basically half the price.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> why?
> 
> 
> 
> because their isolation sucks, their bass response is quite horrible and they are over-priced.
Click to expand...

They're bassier than HE-300's, and the isolation is okay, but they're on ear anyways.

Care to exemplify a closed back, on ear headphone that is better for a basshead than the Klipsch Image One at $100?

They're usually a lot cheaper too.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like the Sennheiser HD518 because they check all the boxes.
> 
> velour ear cups, angled drivers, open back, decent construction, good driver, removable cable, light weight, quarter inch adapter, accessories available (ear pads, short cable). it's got a bigger bass response over the HD558 and HD598.
> 
> a lot of headphones under $100 have issues...


Agreed, when I was choosing between the 518, 558 and 598 the bigger bass response (aside from being able to replace parts for it) plus the cheaper price tag won me over. Another plus is the fact that it still has a decent to very good soundstage and the mids are forward enough for vocals, symphonies and live performances.


----------



## Alex132

Why are you selling your DT770s?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Why are you selling your DT770s?


laid back mids, too bright if I remember.


----------



## phillyd

Me? Yeah low-mids were very lacking, bass lacked depth and was too punchy. Very bright with harsh highs.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Is that a question or an answer? Is it more or less comfortable, more or less for quality and stage? I've heard a lot of confliction reports on the two, I may jsut go with the 558 since it's basically half the price.


That's an answer. More people think the large Beyers are more comfortable, and aside from the usual Beyer ~9 kHz bump it should be better overall. There are some reasons why DT 880 is established in audiophile and pro audio worlds.

It's not necessarily worth the price difference though, and different people hear things diffferently anyhow.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Anyone think there's something better than the 558s under $200 (obv 598 is 'better' but value isn't there)? About to take the plunge.


The DT 880 (Pro) is the best headphone under $200. Some people might disagree, but they'd be wrong.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

To however posted a link to JRiver Media Jukebox pages ago, thank you.

Yeah, I finally caved in, and not going to lie, it's nice to have things more or less sorted out within a player (and not, y'know, doing it the 1998 way of manual folders). Gonna miss those folders though


----------



## pez

Yeah, that was bee.

Going to check it out tonight probably. Foobar2k is lacking a few things that I'm needing. Though, it might be the skin I'm using.


----------



## bumblebee1980

uh huh..


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Anyone think there's something better than the 558s under $200 (obv 598 is 'better' but value isn't there)? About to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> The DT 880 (Pro) is the best headphone under $200. Some people might disagree, but they'd be wrong.
Click to expand...

That's a really really silly thing to say. I despise the DT880's. Headphones are WAY too personal to say that any headphone is the best overall for sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wow... the Senn stand is looking to be the top freebie prize offered by our club. Who wouda thunk?


----------



## jameyscott

I have it an I'm in search of a stand that accommodates my q701s better. The senn stand works well, but it slightly bends the top pieces that hold the wires. Anyone habe suggestions?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They're bassier than HE-300's, and the isolation is okay, but they're on ear anyways.
> 
> Care to exemplify a closed back, on ear headphone that is better for a basshead than the Klipsch Image One at $100?
> 
> They're usually a lot cheaper too.


Sony XB600s


----------



## pez

LOL, three-way tie for 3rd. They MUST all be entered!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I have it an I'm in search of a stand that accommodates my q701s better. The senn stand works well, but it slightly bends the top pieces that hold the wires. Anyone habe suggestions?


http://www.amazon.com/Beautys-Bin-4884-Foam-Mannequin/dp/B005FFQJXC


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beautys-Bin-4884-Foam-Mannequin/dp/B005FFQJXC


I laughed at the thought of my wife seeing a collection of "heads" for my headphones!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> LOL, three-way tie for 3rd. They MUST all be entered!











































































Jokes aside, got to make it last to play Santa later on


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I laughed at the thought of my wife seeing a collection of "heads" for my headphones!


If you don't want to DIY a base, there is always this:
http://www.amazon.com/Wig-Head-Stand-C-Clamp-Manniquin/dp/B005C3ZYWE/ref=pd_sim_bt_2

or this:
http://www.amazon.com/Giell-Styrofoam-Mannequin-Non-Topple-Styling/dp/B00466D6X2/ref=pd_sim_bt_4

To add more creepiness. Wednesday Adams anyone?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I like the table clamp for the head! Maximum creepiness!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you don't want to DIY a base, there is always this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Wig-Head-Stand-C-Clamp-Manniquin/dp/B005C3ZYWE/ref=pd_sim_bt_2
> 
> or this:
> http://www.amazon.com/Giell-Styrofoam-Mannequin-Non-Topple-Styling/dp/B00466D6X2/ref=pd_sim_bt_4
> 
> To add more creepiness. Wednesday Adams anyone?


sex toy?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> sex toy?


No, but now I have plenty of questions I can't ask.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Okay, my near final question; Will these Sennheiser HD428s do what I want them to? http://www.vminnovations.com/Product_7877/Sennheiser-HD428-Hi-Fi-Stereo-Headphones-Refurbished-.html?


----------



## pez

Yeah, JRiver was a bust for me :/. Their ALAC support seems sketchy at best...not going to go into a major rant, but the most simple program in the world can legitimately support ALAC just fine, but not JRiver...

Also, foobar skinning is worlds ahead of anything I've seen yet (Windows-side at least):


----------



## psi_guy

i downloaded the free hdtracks demo sampler from: http://www.hdtracks.com/free-highres-sample/ to try out some flac's using winamp and OMG! these sound amazing. i had no idea how much more detail i could hear in music listening to 96/24 audio. i've been listening to 256kbps mp3's in itunes so far with my hd 650's and schiit modi + vali and i thought those sounded good.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Anyone think there's something better than the 558s under $200 (obv 598 is 'better' but value isn't there)? About to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> The DT 880 (Pro) is the best headphone under $200. Some people might disagree, but they'd be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a really really silly thing to say. I despise the DT880's. Headphones are WAY too personal to say that any headphone is the best overall for sure.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Anyone think there's something better than the 558s under $200 (obv 598 is 'better' but value isn't there)? About to take the plunge.
> 
> 
> 
> The DT 880 (Pro) is the best headphone under $200. Some people might disagree, but they'd be wrong.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Is that a question or an answer? Is it more or less comfortable, more or less for quality and stage? I've heard a lot of confliction reports on the two, I may jsut go with the 558 since it's basically half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an answer. More people think the large Beyers are more comfortable, and aside from the usual Beyer ~9 kHz bump it should be better overall. There are some reasons why DT 880 is established in audiophile and pro audio worlds.
> 
> It's not necessarily worth the price difference though, and different people hear things diffferently anyhow.
Click to expand...

Okay, I really appreciate the feedback guys, but please be give an explanation and be more in-depth. I need to know how they compare in comfort, sound quality, and sound stage.

I've been largely looking at the DT990 Pro v> DT880 because of the price difference, it's only ~$145 which isn't much more than some $130 558s. Also to note, I believe the reason my 681 Evo's get me a bit sore/fatigued after 3+ hours (i use for 8+ hours at a time) is the inner part is touching my ear, so I need deep cups. I listen mainly to electronic (like kavinsky, justice, daft punk, not bass crazy stuff like bassnectar, skrillex, house, dubstep,etc). And SC2.

I also hear high praise about the MA900, there isn't much on it but the few bits i can find on it really say it's the best.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i downloaded the free hdtracks demo sampler from: http://www.hdtracks.com/free-highres-sample/ to try out some flac's using winamp and OMG! these sound amazing. i had no idea how much more detail i could hear in music listening to 96/24 audio. i've been listening to 256kbps mp3's in itunes so far with my hd 650's and schiit modi + vali and i thought those sounded good.


$18 for the newest Lorde CD in 24/48? Christ. What a ripoff. You can buy the LP for the same price or less, and then enjoy it because it's an actual physical copy and sounds just as good on the right equipment. Just as bad as Beatport, IMO.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> $18 for the newest Lorde CD in 24/48? Christ. What a ripoff. You can buy the LP for the same price or less, and then enjoy it because it's an actual physical copy and sounds just as good on the right equipment. Just as bad as Beatport, IMO.


Digital is better IMO, especially if the site lets you download it again anytime. I'd pay more for digital, and have. I don't know why people expect to pay a lot less.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> Okay, I really appreciate the feedback guys, but please be give an explanation and be more in-depth. I need to know how they compare in comfort, sound quality, and sound stage.
> 
> I've been largely looking at the DT990 Pro v> DT880 because of the price difference, it's only ~$145 which isn't much more than some $130 558s. Also to note, I believe the reason my 681 Evo's get me a bit sore/fatigued after 3+ hours (i use for 8+ hours at a time) is the inner part is touching my ear, so I need deep cups. I listen mainly to electronic (like kavinsky, justice, daft punk, not bass crazy stuff like bassnectar, skrillex, house, dubstep,etc). And SC2.
> 
> I also hear high praise about the MA900, there isn't much on it but the few bits i can find on it really say it's the best.


Honestly, this is pretty hard to answer as all of that is subjective. A good place to start is here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more

Some people don't like Head-Fi due to the hordes of elitists and fanboys, but I feel this is a pretty accurate reference guide. From what you are posting, I think you will either prefer the DT990 or DT770 as those are more bass heavy than the more neutral DT880.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> these sound amazing. i had no idea how much more detail i could hear in music listening to 96/24 audio.


Just going to leave this here: http://www.drewdaniels.com/audible.pdf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Meyer & Moran*
> The test results for the detectability of the 16/44.1 loop on SACD/DVD-A playback were the same as chance: 49.82%.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Honestly, this is pretty hard to answer as all of that is subjective. A good place to start is here:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more
> 
> Some people don't like Head-Fi due to the hordes of elitists and fanboys, but I feel this is a pretty accurate reference guide. From what you are posting, I think you will either prefer the DT990 or DT770 as those are more bass heavy than the more neutral DT880.


I just ordered the DT990 premiums. It should be here Monday. I currently own the DT 770 pros and while I like them a lot, I've heard the 990's have tighter bass and the overall clarity is better than the 770s. They are suppose to be great cans for gaming, more specifically, fps's. I will report back here just as soon as I try them out.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> I just ordered the DT990 premiums. It should be here Monday. I currently own the DT 770 pros and while I like them a lot, I've heard the 990's have tighter bass and the overall clarity is better than the 770s. They are suppose to be great cans for gaming, more specifically, fps's. I will report back here just as soon as I try them out.


Looking forward to it!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psi_guy*
> 
> i downloaded the free hdtracks demo sampler from: http://www.hdtracks.com/free-highres-sample/ to try out some flac's using winamp and OMG! these sound amazing. i had no idea how much more detail i could hear in music listening to 96/24 audio. i've been listening to 256kbps mp3's in itunes so far with my hd 650's and schiit modi + vali and i thought those sounded good.


From my limited listening experience I have found that the recording method and mastering weighs much heavier on the sonic qualities of a song than file format or bit rate.

Convert that same sampler down to a lower bit rate or even a 256k mp3 and see what differences you hear. Foobar2000 has a great abx plugin to make the test truly blind. I'd be intrested to hear what you find.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> From my limited listening experience I have found that the recording method and mastering weighs much heavier on the sonic qualities of a song than file format or bit rate.
> 
> Convert that same sampler down to a lower bit rate or even a 256k mp3 and see what differences you hear. Foobar2000 has a great abx plugin to make the test truly blind. I'd be intrested to hear what you find.


Unfortunately many people instantly jump into the conclusion that the difference is in the sample rate and bit depth, when in reality the SACD/DSD/Hi-Res mastering is usually different. Comparing a CD or regular resolution download versus a Hi-Res counterpart should always be made with the hi-res file versus a downsampled version of the same file, otherwise you risk introducing extra factors into the comparison thus invalidating any perceived differences as being a property in the bit depth or sample rate.

Of course if a person likes the SACD master more, nobody is stopping them from buying a SACD to enjoy the better mastering. It's just (IMO) important to know the facts about where does the increase in quality come from.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Digital is better IMO, especially if the site lets you download it again anytime. I'd pay more for digital, and have. I don't know why people expect to pay a lot less.


Maybe that's for some, but here on a PC forum, we rip our music. And what do most enthusiasts also do? Back stuff up. They do not pay to ship you anything, they do not pay to package anything or provide any real customer service besides the occasional "the server is down" or "I bought the wrong version" email. Sure running their business costs money, but nearly $20 for what has been mentioned above to be a shot in the dark of a difference is still a ripoff.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's a really really silly thing to say. I despise the DT880's. Headphones are WAY too personal to say that any headphone is the best overall for sure.


Despise is a pretty strong term.

Generally speaking the only "issue" listeners might have with the 880 is somewhere in the slightly accentuated treble response, but it's still far and away the best competitor in the price bracket since the HD 600/650 aren't really accessible until $50-100 more.

I'll echo what another member said in that the DT 880 is one of the few headphones worth the money. It is perhaps the only headphone under $300 that you can actually _educate_ your ears with. Its representation of fine nuances such as bass texture remains inaccessible until several hundred dollars more.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

So, a quick question guys. Will the Sennheiser HD428 work for what I want it to do?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> So, a quick question guys. Will the Sennheiser HD428 work for what I want it to do?


At this point you're better off trying your luck. Not a lot of people here have tried a lot of the cheaper headphones you've mentioned. You'll waste more time and money on cheaper headphones than if you just save up and get something at the $100 price point. It really is worth it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Digital is better IMO, especially if the site lets you download it again anytime. I'd pay more for digital, and have. I don't know why people expect to pay a lot less.


I'm going to guess the main driving factor is the iTunes Store and their $0.99 per track that got them, and arguably the concept itself of digital selling of audio popular in the first place.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe that's for some, but here on a PC forum, we rip our music. And what do most enthusiasts also do? Back stuff up. They do not pay to ship you anything, they do not pay to package anything or provide any real customer service besides the occasional "the server is down" or "I bought the wrong version" email. Sure running their business costs money, but nearly $20 for what has been mentioned above to be a shot in the dark of a difference is still a ripoff.


"Here on a PC forum", most of the members probably buy mp3 off itunes







. I buy CD's and rip most of my music because I don't listen to very popular music, so usually I have to buy the CD if you want it... and if it is online, it's just MP3. Even that's starting to change though, with more options for smaller bands to sell their music online in lossless form.

When I pay for a CD, I just want the lossless files I'm going to rip onto my PC. I don't care about a stupid plastic disk, and would be willing to pay a little more for a digital version so I don't have to wait for it to ship, then rip it myself. I don't know anyone who uses a CD player anymore- the only reason to get a CD is if you collect them and like having them on a shelf. Digital is more convenient and worth paying more for, not less IMO.


----------



## h2on0

I feel the same way about books. I buy them digitally but I like to have them sitting on my shelf. I love the smell of freshly printed books. However, I do get my music digitally usually Rhapsody. Now, it seems I am going to have to try different download services since I'm getting into this audio thing.

Darn you all to H E 2X hockey sticks.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Despise is a pretty strong term.
> 
> Generally speaking the only "issue" listeners might have with the 880 is somewhere in the slightly accentuated treble response, but it's still far and away the best competitor in the price bracket since the HD 600/650 aren't really accessible until $50-100 more.
> 
> I'll echo what another member said in that the DT 880 is one of the few headphones worth the money. It is perhaps the only headphone under $300 that you can actually _educate_ your ears with. Its representation of fine nuances such as bass texture remains inaccessible until several hundred dollars more.


When you combine the harsh treble and upper mids of the headphones with the bright mixing that is common in metal, they sound horrible way too harsh. They are a great headphone for the prie. But for $190 the HD598's are another great option. The DT770's are better for some genres, and cheaper. and for <$250 you can get HE-300's, which are a headphone for very different tastes, and there are Sony, Shure, Audio-Technica and many many other options for around $200 that people with different tastes will like more.

It might be true that they are the most accurate headphone for the money, but they aren't the "best" because there is no "best." You're argument is that they are very good headphones, that might be true, but you fail to realize that there is no such thing as the best for all people. Headphones are *too personal.* That simple.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> When you combine the harsh treble and upper mids of the headphones with the bright mixing that is common in metal, they sound horrible way too harsh. They are a great headphone for the prie. But for $190 the HD598's are another great option. The DT770's are better for some genres, and cheaper. and for <$250 you can get HE-300's, which are a headphone for very different tastes, and there are Sony, Shure, Audio-Technica and many many other options for around $200 that people with different tastes will like more.
> 
> It might be true that they are the most accurate headphone for the money, but they aren't the "best" because there is no "best." You're argument is that they are very good headphones, that might be true, but you fail to realize that there is no such thing as the best for all people. Headphones are *too personal.* That simple.


I'm not accounting for taste at all. I am talking about pure performance which is difficult to fully comprehend unless you compare them against significantly "better" headphones so you get used to things like texture and resolution. The DT 880 has a level of fine resolution that is unmatched by anything near its price. The HD598 and DT 770 don't deserve to be compared to them.

I wouldn't mis-attribute faults of the recording(s) with faults of the headphones. You'd be sacrificing performance for a matter of taste if you went with other usual suspects.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm not accounting for taste at all. I am talking about pure performance which is difficult to fully comprehend unless you compare them against significantly "better" headphones so you get used to things like texture and resolution. The DT 880 has a level of fine resolution that is unmatched by anything near its price. The HD598 and DT 770 don't deserve to be compared to them.
> 
> I wouldn't mis-attribute faults of the recording(s) with faults of the headphones. You'd be sacrificing performance for a matter of taste if you went with other usual suspects.


There are many aspects of performance, and the how important each aspect is determined by the person, their tastes, and what they are used for. They might be the most accurate, flat and clear headphones, but that does not make them the best headphones in the price range. It only makes them the best in those aspects.

That only accounts for sound. That doesn't account for other benefits such as comfort, build quality, features, cable quality and length, aesthetics, need for an amp, how good they scale with an amp, isolation...etc.

And you can say how good those cans are at all of those things, but that doesn't change the fact that people prefer different things.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *There are many aspects of performance*, and the how important each aspect is determined by the person, their tastes, and what they are used for. They might be the most accurate, flat and clear headphones, but that does not make them the best headphones in the price range. It only makes them the best in those aspects.


Not really. Performance is pretty simple, but preferences are where things can get confusing. The DT 880 Pro is quite clearly a higher-end headphone than comparably-priced competition. It's "better" in the same way HD 800s are "better" than HD 600/650s, and Stax are better than everything. Yes, some people _prefer_ HD 600/650s and electrodynamics but they're forgoing performance for preference.

Pretty much the only reason I'd recommend someone towards anything else (for the money) would be if they needed isolation or if they were sensitive to the treble response.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> *There are many aspects of performance*, and the how important each aspect is determined by the person, their tastes, and what they are used for. They might be the most accurate, flat and clear headphones, but that does not make them the best headphones in the price range. It only makes them the best in those aspects.
> 
> 
> 
> *Not really*. Performance is pretty simple, but preferences is where things can get confusing. The DT 880 Pro is quite clearly a higher-end headphone than comparably-priced competition. It's "better" in the same way HD 800s are "better" than HD 600/650s, and Stax are better than everything. Yes, some people _prefer_ HD 600/650s and electrodynamics but they're forgoing performance for preference.
> 
> Pretty much the only reason I'd recommend someone towards anything else (for the money) would be if they needed isolation or if they were sensitive to the treble response.
Click to expand...

Yes really. There is accuracy, clarity, bass depth, balance, sound stage, etc. And because some are more important to some people than other things. But you still fail to recognize that there is importance to preference. What makes a headphone good for you is how much you like it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yes really. There is accuracy, clarity, bass depth, balance, sound stage, etc. And because some are more important to some people than other things. But you still fail to recognize that there is importance to preference. What makes a headphone good for you is how much you like it.


No no, you two are saying the same thing.

He is saying that performance can be measured and that it is a simple numbers game.

PREFERENCE is difficult. Preference includes things like accuracy, clarity, bass, and sound stage.


----------



## phillyd

But the difference comes with the word "best"

He believes that measurable performance alone can make a headphone the best, and there are a LOT of other factors.


----------



## Simca

DT880 is technically a better headphone than 598s and similar headphones in its price range.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DT880 is technically a better headphone than 598s and similar headphones in its price range.


But is it the best headphone for $150?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> But is it the best headphone for $150?


They pretty much are.

I mean if harsh treble is your enemy, then the DT880 is your best bet for open headphones. Most other open headphones that are cheap are treble city.

If we were to compare apples to apples and look at open back headphones in the 150 range, then there is not a huge list of options to choose from.

Sennheiser is pretty much the only competition and even their products are hit and miss at the 150 price point.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> DT880 is technically a better headphone than 598s and similar headphones in its price range.


The answer is yes. Technically, it's the best headphone at $200 or less that the general headphone population would be aware of. It probably takes the HD 600/650 range for preference to be able to deter discerning audiophiles from the 880s.

I wouldn't even count _subjectively_ tizzy treble to be a weakness. It excels in all aspects of importance, from resolution to sheer comfort... just thinking about them makes me want to grab another pair.

I was rotating through several sub-$500 headphones to see what was good on the market, and the DT 880 was a standout. I probably like them better than the LCD-2.


----------



## Simca

I miss the treble from the DT880s. They provided better drum snares than any other headphone I've owned, including the HE-500s which kills treble a great deal.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Speaking of, maybe you guys could help me out with a buying decision? I'm currently talking to a guy about picking up a set of DT 880's, 600 Ohms. They've been recabled to balanced 4 pin XLR, and he said he's including an XLR to 1/4" adapter. $235, maybe I could bring it down $10 or so. I'd be pairing it up with either a Magni or a Vali as well as the Modi. What do you guys think? Should I jump on it?

Some background, I listen to almost exclusively classic rock, my top 3 bands are Led Zepp, Rolling Stones, and Pink Floyd. I also do a lot of gaming, but I'm heading to college next Spring so I'd probably be doing less gaming and more music-listening. I'm also keeping leakage in mind, room mates and such.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Speaking of, maybe you guys could help me out with a buying decision? I'm currently talking to a guy about picking up a set of DT 880's, 600 Ohms. They've been recabled to balanced 4 pin XLR, and he said he's including an XLR to 1/4" adapter. $235, maybe I could bring it down $10 or so. I'd be pairing it up with either a Magni or a Vali as well as the Modi. What do you guys think? Should I jump on it?
> 
> Some background, I listen to almost exclusively classic rock, my top 3 bands are Led Zepp, Rolling Stones, and Pink Floyd. I also do a lot of gaming, but I'm heading to college next Spring so I'd probably be doing less gaming and more music-listening. I'm also keeping leakage in mind, room mates and such.


You'd be better served by Grado SR225is


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You'd be better served by Grado SR225is


In what ways?


----------



## Simca

In all ways.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> In what ways?


None.

They are my favorite bands too and I would rather see the grados snapped in half and thrown in a well before I ever want to see them on my head.


----------



## Simca

See his avatar for his opinion on good looking headphones.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Hah, OCN banter at its finest. I'm gonna think about it, although from everything I've heard about the DT 880's I don't think I'd be disappointed if I did go with them.

Anyone here tried the Vali? Or are we all against tubes here.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> See his avatar for his opinion on good looking headphones.


See my avatar for my opinion about good SOUNDING headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Those look like K1000's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> See his avatar for his opinion on good looking headphones.


my exact reaction to your comment - based on YOUR avatar









AVATAR SPREEEEE!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hah, OCN banter at its finest. I'm gonna think about it, although from everything I've heard about the DT 880's I don't think I'd be disappointed if I did go with them.
> 
> Anyone here tried the Vali? Or are we all against tubes here.


I recently have. It is ok. For 120 bucks it is a pretty darn good deal.

For classic rock, I think you would be pretty disappointed with the DT 880s. It is just not a good mix IMO. You would be much better off saving your pennies and going straight for used HD600s.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> See his avatar for his opinion on good looking headphones.


Hey pal, Stax makes beautiful headphones that _perform_.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hey pal, Stax makes beautiful headphones that perform.


Banned.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Hah, OCN banter at its finest. I'm gonna think about it, although from everything I've heard about the DT 880's I don't think I'd be disappointed if I did go with them.
> 
> Anyone here tried the Vali? Or are we all against tubes here.


A couple of us here recently got the Vali. I am sure one of them will chime in. Most of us love tubes here, or want to at least try tubes. Tube rolling is addictive as well.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Well I went for the 880's, they were just too sexy to pass up. For $225 I think it's a pretty good deal too!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> "Here on a PC forum", most of the members probably buy mp3 off itunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I buy CD's and rip most of my music because I don't listen to very popular music, so usually I have to buy the CD if you want it... and if it is online, it's just MP3. Even that's starting to change though, with more options for smaller bands to sell their music online in lossless form.
> 
> When I pay for a CD, I just want the lossless files I'm going to rip onto my PC. I don't care about a stupid plastic disk, and would be willing to pay a little more for a digital version so I don't have to wait for it to ship, then rip it myself. I don't know anyone who uses a CD player anymore- the only reason to get a CD is if you collect them and like having them on a shelf. Digital is more convenient and worth paying more for, not less IMO.


True. And I also get CDs for that reason, but I usually try to find them in an FYE or Hot Topic if I'm able to. I get angry when I see CDs for $18, though. I do like their shelf appeal for sure.

But like you mentioned, lesser-known bands are starting to use different means (Bandcamp is my go-to example). A lot of bands want $5-10 for an album, and they let you choose the quality YOU want. Some bands even offer their stuff free with a 'pay if you can spare it' model. The great thing is they still allow you to go back and download it when you need to. Even NeverSayDie records (EDM/dubstep label) doesn't charge extra. They're UK based, so it's a pain for them to ship here. They charge on average $7-12 (USD) per album/EP and again, let you pick the quality that you prefer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> When you combine the harsh treble and upper mids of the headphones with the bright mixing that is common in metal, they sound horrible way too harsh. They are a great headphone for the prie. But for $190 the HD598's are another great option. The DT770's are better for some genres, and cheaper. and for <$250 you can get HE-300's, which are a headphone for very different tastes, and there are Sony, Shure, Audio-Technica and many many other options for around $200 that people with different tastes will like more.
> 
> It might be true that they are the most accurate headphone for the money, but they aren't the "best" because there is no "best." You're argument is that they are very good headphones, that might be true, but you fail to realize that there is no such thing as the best for all people. Headphones are *too personal.* That simple.


Like mentioned, you're confusing 'performance' and 'preference'. As far as reference go, the DT880 is going to be the headphone that fits the bill for that price bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I recently have. It is ok. For 120 bucks it is a pretty darn good deal.
> 
> For classic rock, I think you would be pretty disappointed with the DT 880s. It is just not a good mix IMO. You would be much better off saving your pennies and going straight for used HD600s.


I agree with this. The HD600 do so well with music that's produced well. The little bit of Pink Floyd that I listen to, and Yes sounded fantastic on the HD600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hey pal, Stax makes beautiful headphones that _perform_.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Banned.


LOL, I needed that laugh.


----------



## EpicPie

AKG K550 master race


----------



## Belial

DT990 250ohm Pro ($150) or 558s ($130)?

I'm deciding between one of those two. Really, comfort is probably the most deciding factor considering, as far as I understand, both have same sound stage and sound quality (but very different sound profiles, ie 558 is neutral/balance vs 990's very v-shaped). I also want deep cups, to avoid ear contact with the driver pad.

I think I've seen more people recommend the 558s, but I've also heard the 990s are higher quality, and never heard the 558s being higher quality. I've heard either is more comfortable than the other (more 558 than 990 though).


----------



## phillyd

I'm not confusing performance and preference. I am simply saying that in order to fit the bill for best, it has to be what each individual prefers.

It might be the best for most people, even, but it simply cannot be the best. There is no such thing.

It has nothing to do with DT880's, it has nothing to do with performance and preference, it has everything to do with what the term _best_ means.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They're bassier than HE-300's, and the isolation is okay, but they're on ear anyways.
> 
> Care to exemplify a closed back, on ear headphone that is better for a basshead than the Klipsch Image One at $100?
> 
> They're usually a lot cheaper too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sony XB600s
Click to expand...

Or XB500 if you can find them (they are discontinued). They are over-the-ear, not supra-aural, and I found their somewhat more powerful treble representation more appealing.

Plus, they are also a certified ear massager.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> AKG K550 master race


This! IMO the best closed headphones without upgrading to a Denon D2K.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This! IMO the best closed headphones without upgrading to a Denon D2K.


I think the Momentum's sound better than the AKG 550s, I listened to both extensively before finally deciding to pull the trigger on the Senns. The Ms just had a warmer sound (and more bass) that I preferred over the 550s (Of course the Senns are a bit expensive as well).

The caveat with the Ms is, it should fit your ears first, if it doesn't fit (meaning you have bigger ears than normal) it will definitely affect how it sounds plus the comfort factor (or lack thereof) kicks in.

Now the 550s also have a fitment issue with it's ear pads / cups (surprising considering how huge the cups are) and you just need to fiddle with it to find the right spot (which can be annoying) and get the proper bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Or XB500 if you can find them (they are discontinued). They are over-the-ear, not supra-aural, and I found their somewhat more powerful treble representation more appealing.
> 
> Plus, they are also a certified ear massager.


Or that yes - but the XB500s mids is very recessed, unlike the XB600 which is a bit better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This! IMO the best closed headphones without upgrading to a Denon D2K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> AKG K550 master race


K545. Nuff said.


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fragamemnon*
> 
> Or XB500 if you can find them (they are discontinued). They are over-the-ear, not supra-aural, and I found their somewhat more powerful treble representation more appealing.
> 
> Plus, they are also a certified ear massager.
> 
> 
> 
> Or that yes - but the XB500s mids is very recessed, unlike the XB600 which is a bit better.
Click to expand...

That is so very true.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This! IMO the best closed headphones without upgrading to a Denon D2K.


I love using them for music production.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Would you guys like to see a Valentines Freebie with Grados SR60i?
> 
> Courtesy of Bumblebee! *Autobots rock*
> 
> PS
> Thought I might add this shout out in case you guys missed her talking about it earlier!


Yes please! <3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I could consider opening it up to Canada, but shipping overseas is dicey.


Even if you did open it up to Canada, if I won anything (which I won't because I never win raffles/random draws) I have an American address you can ship to so you don't have to do customs or any extra paperwork.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like the Sennheiser HD518 because they check all the boxes.
> 
> velour ear cups, angled drivers, open back, decent construction, good driver, removable cable, light weight, quarter inch adapter, accessories available (ear pads, short cable). it's got a bigger bass response over the HD558 and HD598.
> 
> a lot of headphones under $100 have issues...


Just one thing--HD518's aren't velour. They're cloth.
Also, as someone posted, you can find them for well under $100 if you look hard enough.
I paid 60 something for mine from a super sketchy website, but it all worked out!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow... the Senn stand is looking to be the top freebie prize offered by our club. Who wouda thunk?


I don't understand this!
I want the Sennheiser stand, but I can pay for that myself.
I still voted for other stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Digital is better IMO, especially if the site lets you download it again anytime. I'd pay more for digital, and have. I don't know why people expect to pay a lot less.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> "Here on a PC forum", most of the members probably buy mp3 off itunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I buy CD's and rip most of my music because I don't listen to very popular music, so usually I have to buy the CD if you want it... and if it is online, it's just MP3. Even that's starting to change though, with more options for smaller bands to sell their music online in lossless form.
> 
> When I pay for a CD, I just want the lossless files I'm going to rip onto my PC. I don't care about a stupid plastic disk, and would be willing to pay a little more for a digital version so I don't have to wait for it to ship, then rip it myself. I don't know anyone who uses a CD player anymore- the only reason to get a CD is if you collect them and like having them on a shelf. Digital is more convenient and worth paying more for, not less IMO.


Why the heck wouldn't you pay less for digital?
No cost of the physical materials, shipping, etc.

Nothing wrong with buying digital copies, but no way they should be able to charge that much.
It's ridiculous.

Maybe I'm old school, but I'm really sad that music and video games have become all digital downloads. I miss having the physical collection, going and picking up the game...it was an event! Opening up the case, looking at the artwork, reading the massive manual that it came with.

Even CD's used to have big books of artwork with them!
I remember an Anti-Flag CD (back in my angsty, mohawked punk days







) that had a 20 or 30 page book with tons of cool artwork and stylized lyrics for every song.

I miss that! Also, koodo's and e-readers, while incredibly convenient, will never replace books for me. I also love having that physical copy and the collection of them.

/end rant









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Hey pal, Stax makes beautiful headphones that _perform_.


Stax might sound like God, but they are Godawful looking.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I love using them for music production.


I hope you aren't neglecting bass!

In other news:
I hate buying stuff that are MADE IN CHINA - that used to be MADE IN ENGLAND - more specifically speakers:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1461611/found-looking-for-centre-speaker-advice/20#post_21713000


----------



## fragamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> a 20 or 30 page book with tons of cool artwork and stylized lyrics for every song..


90% of nowadays music consists of approximately six different words.


Spoiler: off-topic, but it just reminded me of


----------



## twerk

Anyone here into music production?

I'm just wondering if my current DT880's are accurate and referencey (best word) enough for it. I won't be doing any vocal recording so the fact that they leak doesn't matter, I'll be using Ableton Live for 95% of the production.

Don't tell me to just get studio monitors because they are already on their way, this is just for when I can't use speakers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm not confusing performance and preference. I am simply saying that in order to fit the bill for best, it has to be what each individual prefers.
> 
> It might be the best for most people, even, but it simply cannot be the best.


Well, everyone knows that the "best" headphones are either the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10, and Stax SR-Omega (which of the three is the absolute best depends on the person making the assessment).

The essential qualifier you're overlooking is the price bracket. It's hard to find a halfway decent headphone for $200 and the DT 880 Pro may be the only one worth the money. In the performance curve, it's an outlier. It belongs in the $300-500 bracket with the HD600/650, yet the 880 Pro is available for much cheaper.

It's downright silly to go with a lo-fi headphone like the HD 5X8 when the DT 880 Pro is only a stone's throw away and gets you mid-fi performance. _Technically_, it leads its price point. I could _prefer_ Apple earbuds to them (for the sake of argument) and said earbuds could be "personally" the best for me, but I'd be wrong.

We're also coming from completely different audio experiences. You might have listened to the DT 880 against other offerings within the price bracket and been put away by the ostensibly tizzy treble response without appreciating their finer nuances. I auditioned the DT 880s extensively after owning several flagship headphones from $1000-4000+ (still do) and grew to appreciate their hi-fi sound reproduction at a bargain bin price. Nothing else delivers as well at $200 or less.

People who get used to something better grow to detest their entry-level headphones like the DT 770, M50, and HD5X8. This disillusionment doesn't really happen with the DT 880 unless you hated them to begin with (e.g. were sensitive to the treble).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Stax might sound like God, but they are Godawful looking.


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Well, everyone knows that the "best" headphones are either the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10, and Stax SR-Omega (which of the three is the absolute best depends on the person making the assessment).
> 
> The essential qualifier you're overlooking is the price bracket. It's hard to find a halfway decent headphone for $200 and the DT 880 Pro may be the only one worth the money. In the performance curve, it's an outlier. It belongs in the $300-500 bracket with the HD600/650, yet the 880 Pro is available for much cheaper.
> 
> It's downright silly to go with a lo-fi headphone like the HD 5X8 when the DT 880 Pro is only a stone's throw away and gets you mid-fi performance. Technically, it leads its price point. I could prefer Apple earbuds to them (for the sake of argument) and said earbuds could be "personally" the best for me, but I'd be wrong.
> 
> We're also coming from completely different audio experiences. You might have listened to the DT 880 against other offerings within the price bracket and been put away by the ostensibly tizzy treble response without appreciating their finer nuances. I auditioned the DT 880s extensively after owning several flagship headphones from $1000-4000+ (still do) and grew to appreciate their hi-fi sound reproduction at a bargain bin price. Nothing else delivers as well at $200 or less.
> 
> People who get used to something better grow to detest their entry-level headphones like the DT 770, M50, and HD5X8. This disillusionment doesn't really happen with the DT 880 unless you hated them to begin with (e.g. were sensitive to the treble).


I've always thought the DT990 > DT880 because it's open vs semi-open. The DT990 is also a bit cheaper and I believe it is more comfortable.

As I understand it, DT990 is more v-shaped while DT880 is more balanced, so you get which signature you like more.
Quote:


> It's downright silly to go with a lo-fi headphone like the HD 5X8 when the DT 880 Pro is only a stone's throw away and gets you mid-fi performance.


Is the 558/598 not halfway decent? Is the sound quality much different? I thought the 558 has better soundstage and comfort, the beyers have better build quality?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I've always thought the DT990 > DT880 because it's open vs semi-open. The DT990 is also a bit cheaper and I believe it is more comfortable.
> 
> As I understand it, DT990 is more v-shaped while DT880 is more balanced, so you get which signature you like more.
> Is the 558/598 not halfway decent? Is the sound quality much different? I thought the 558 has better soundstage and comfort, the beyers have better build quality?


The DT990 isn't better, in technical terms it's actually a lot worse but it depends on what you like.

This is my favourite comparison thread, it's not too long winded and he uses terms that everyone can understand.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/526839/dt880-vs-dt990-comparison-review
Quote:


> Whatever you do, try them first if that's an option. Beyerdyanmic headphones give me more mixed reactions than any headphone I have ever tried, and to that, you really should try to listen to them and possibly compare, before you buy. If that's not an option, and you think the words: bright, dry, upfront, energetic, and detailed might engage you, then go ahead and buy the DT880, unless you are feeling extremely courageous and want to risk it with the DT990. But, if you feel like you want a more: balanced, emotional, full bodied, complete, unobtrusive, and smooth sound, then I strongly recommend the fabulous HD650. Whatever you decide, remember, I warned you about the DT990, so if you still choose to get it, may your ears endure such a sound...


Like I said though, it is all down to personal preference. Katun thinks the HD650's are better than DT880's for every genre of music while I think the complete opposite.

Oh, in regards to the 5xx question. They don't come close to the beyers, you'll be hard pressed to find someone who would recommend any of the 5xx series over DT880's or 990's


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Stax might sound like God, but they are Godawful looking.


Ya, I would have to disagree


----------



## h2on0

Ok I officially want to join your club. Filled out the form and here's the gear.





I absolutely love the sound I get with these. All of my children had the same response when they listened. "This is amazing!"

I can't wait to buy some different tubes and see if I can actually hear the difference in their sounds.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Why the heck wouldn't you pay less for digital?
> No cost of the physical materials, shipping, etc.
> 
> Nothing wrong with buying digital copies, but no way they should be able to charge that much.
> It's ridiculous.
> 
> Maybe I'm old school, but I'm really sad that music and video games have become all digital downloads. I miss having the physical collection, going and picking up the game...it was an event! Opening up the case, looking at the artwork, reading the massive manual that it came with.
> 
> Even CD's used to have big books of artwork with them!
> I remember an Anti-Flag CD (back in my angsty, mohawked punk days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that had a 20 or 30 page book with tons of cool artwork and stylized lyrics for every song.
> 
> I miss that! Also, koodo's and e-readers, while incredibly convenient, will never replace books for me. I also love having that physical copy and the collection of them.
> 
> /end rant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stax might sound like God, but they are Godawful looking.


I agree...the total other end of the spectrum is Kanye's new album....but whatever, that album is so incredible it doesn't even need a booklet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, everyone knows that the "best" headphones are either the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10, and Stax SR-Omega (which of the three is the absolute best depends on the person making the assessment).
> 
> The essential qualifier you're overlooking is the price bracket. It's hard to find a halfway decent headphone for $200 and the DT 880 Pro may be the only one worth the money. In the performance curve, it's an outlier. It belongs in the $300-500 bracket with the HD600/650, yet the 880 Pro is available for much cheaper.
> 
> It's downright silly to go with a lo-fi headphone like the HD 5X8 when the DT 880 Pro is only a stone's throw away and gets you mid-fi performance. _Technically_, it leads its price point. I could _prefer_ Apple earbuds to them (for the sake of argument) and said earbuds could be "personally" the best for me, but I'd be wrong.
> 
> We're also coming from completely different audio experiences. You might have listened to the DT 880 against other offerings within the price bracket and been put away by the ostensibly tizzy treble response without appreciating their finer nuances. I auditioned the DT 880s extensively after owning several flagship headphones from $1000-4000+ (still do) and grew to appreciate their hi-fi sound reproduction at a bargain bin price. Nothing else delivers as well at $200 or less.
> 
> People who get used to something better grow to detest their entry-level headphones like the DT 770, M50, and HD5X8. This disillusionment doesn't really happen with the DT 880 unless you hated them to begin with (e.g. were sensitive to the treble).


I can agree with this....I find it hard to take off my HD650...even for EDM.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, everyone knows that the "best" headphones are either the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus, Sony MDR-R10, and Stax SR-Omega (which of the three is the absolute best depends on the person making the assessment).
> 
> The essential qualifier you're overlooking is the price bracket. It's hard to find a halfway decent headphone for $200 and the DT 880 Pro may be the only one worth the money. In the performance curve, it's an outlier. It belongs in the $300-500 bracket with the HD600/650, yet the 880 Pro is available for much cheaper.
> 
> It's downright silly to go with a lo-fi headphone like the HD 5X8 when the DT 880 Pro is only a stone's throw away and gets you mid-fi performance. _Technically_, it leads its price point. I could _prefer_ Apple earbuds to them (for the sake of argument) and said earbuds could be "personally" the best for me, but I'd be wrong.
> 
> We're also coming from completely different audio experiences. You might have listened to the DT 880 against other offerings within the price bracket and been put away by the ostensibly tizzy treble response without appreciating their finer nuances. I auditioned the DT 880s extensively after owning several flagship headphones from $1000-4000+ (still do) and grew to appreciate their hi-fi sound reproduction at a bargain bin price. Nothing else delivers as well at $200 or less.
> 
> People who get used to something better grow to detest their entry-level headphones like the DT 770, M50, and HD5X8. This disillusionment doesn't really happen with the DT 880 unless you hated them to begin with (e.g. were sensitive to the treble).


Oh god you are still using a stax amp?

dude what the hell are you doing. BHSE....BHSE NOW


----------



## ThriftyPo

Yesterday I bought my first pair of "good sounding" headphones. I got the Ultrasones Pro 650 20th anniversary edition. Supposedly these things are discontinued and super rare + very expensive. Luckily I got these for $180. When I first started listening to them, the bass was very strong and punchy, something I enjoy a lot. However, the mids sounded a bit tinny, and the highs were very harsh. The sound signature has increased slightly with some burn in time (12hrs) using pink noise, but the mids still sound a bit tinny. I have a feeling it might be my sound card. The current sound card I am using are the Creative Audigy FX, and the first thing I noticed was the 0 difference between on board and this. IT literally sounded exactly the same except for the slight boost in loudness. Turns out the Audigy FX is using the exact same Realtek Codec, but is paired with a 600 ohm amp, which essentially makes it useless.
Any ideas on ways to make my audio sound better? I'm looking at new a sound card, probably the Asus xonar DX...
I plan on gaming with these headphones, mostly FPS shooters, and I also listen to EDM/House-electro, and Indie Pop/rock.


----------



## pez

I think the general sonic signatures of the Ultrasone's is what you've experienced. However, an amp could potential pump a more 'robust' sound into them. I don't ever recall an Ultrasone headphone being particularly hard to drive.


----------



## Simca

Ultrasones sound tinny, end of story.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ultrasones sound tinny, end of story.


Is no one else allowed to have their own opinion of Ultrasone? lol


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Is no one else allowed to have their own opinion of Ultrasone? lol


I agree with simca on this one, I dont consider them to be very good headphones no matter the price tag.


----------



## ThriftyPo

So I bought myself a new soundcard, an Asus Xonar D2. With a little bit of EQing, the tinny sound has decreased dramatically, and the harsh highs were fairly subdued. It feels alot nicer now. Now the current issue I have is comfort. It feels too tight on my head, as if it were clamping on too hard. I'm hoping over time it will loosen up a bit.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThriftyPo*
> 
> So I bought myself a new soundcard, an Asus Xonar D2. With a little bit of EQing, the tinny sound has decreased dramatically, and the harsh highs were fairly subdued. It feels alot nicer now. Now the current issue I have is comfort. It feels too tight on my head, as if it were clamping on too hard. I'm hoping over time it will loosen up a bit.


Let the headphones clamp to something wide for a night. It should loosen the clamp nicely.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Ya, I would have to disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Fair enough, I'll renege my comment--those definitely aren't Godawful looking.
I guess I've only seen the ugly brick looking ones.

I still don't personally find those cans dead sexy, but they are definitely not ugly.
Regardless, and more importantly, I'm sure they sound awesome


----------



## Belial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> I've always thought the DT990 > DT880 because it's open vs semi-open. The DT990 is also a bit cheaper and I believe it is more comfortable.
> 
> As I understand it, DT990 is more v-shaped while DT880 is more balanced, so you get which signature you like more.
> Is the 558/598 not halfway decent? Is the sound quality much different? I thought the 558 has better soundstage and comfort, the beyers have better build quality?
> 
> 
> 
> The DT990 isn't better, in technical terms it's actually a lot worse but it depends on what you like.
> 
> This is my favourite comparison thread, it's not too long winded and he uses terms that everyone can understand.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/526839/dt880-vs-dt990-comparison-review
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you do, try them first if that's an option. Beyerdyanmic headphones give me more mixed reactions than any headphone I have ever tried, and to that, you really should try to listen to them and possibly compare, before you buy. If that's not an option, and you think the words: bright, dry, upfront, energetic, and detailed might engage you, then go ahead and buy the DT880, unless you are feeling extremely courageous and want to risk it with the DT990. But, if you feel like you want a more: balanced, emotional, full bodied, complete, unobtrusive, and smooth sound, then I strongly recommend the fabulous HD650. Whatever you decide, remember, I warned you about the DT990, so if you still choose to get it, may your ears endure such a sound...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said though, it is all down to personal preference. Katun thinks the HD650's are better than DT880's for every genre of music while I think the complete opposite.
> 
> Oh, in regards to the 5xx question. They don't come close to the beyers, you'll be hard pressed to find someone who would recommend any of the 5xx series over DT880's or 990's
Click to expand...

DT880 isn't really an option due to price and being semi-closed, over the DT990 250pro. The dt880 is twice the price of the 558s basically.

I find mostly people recommending the 558s over the dt990s, particularly for comfort. I'm pretty torn between the two but leaning towards 558s.

That review you linked, it's what I've been largely going by. He says the dt990s are more comfortable. While the OP is quite pro880, the comments make it pretty clear to me that DT880 vs 990 is about sound profile preference. Something I really couldn't discriminate on because I'm a nub. Really the OP is just saying the 880 is balanced vs dt990 being v-shaped, which is what most people seem to say.

Seems like the DT990 needs to be EQ'd as well but that ain't no thang.

I wish I could try them out before buying, but that's not possible. I may buy the DT990s later and just return the one I like less though.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think the general sonic signatures of the Ultrasone's is what you've experienced. However, an amp could potential pump a more 'robust' sound into them. I don't ever recall an Ultrasone headphone being particularly hard to drive.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Ultrasones sound tinny, end of story.


I want to second notion that Ultrasone's mids are very recessed (PRO550 and 900 owner). From a frequency response standpoint, Ultrasones do not represent the entire spectrum very well. I do enjoy Ultrasones for very specific types of music, much like I enjoy my Sennheiser HD600 for specific types of music. Sometimes, I do wish I had a closed, studio monitor headphone that does well with all types of music. Maybe I should get an SRH940...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belial*
> 
> DT880 isn't really an option due to price and being semi-closed, over the DT990 250pro. The dt880 is twice the price of the 558s basically.
> 
> I find mostly people recommending the 558s over the dt990s, particularly for comfort. I'm pretty torn between the two but leaning towards 558s.
> 
> That review you linked, it's what I've been largely going by. He says the dt990s are more comfortable. While the OP is quite pro880, the comments make it pretty clear to me that DT880 vs 990 is about sound profile preference. Something I really couldn't discriminate on because I'm a nub. Really the OP is just saying the 880 is balanced vs dt990 being v-shaped, which is what most people seem to say.
> 
> Seems like the DT990 needs to be EQ'd as well but that ain't no thang.
> 
> I wish I could try them out before buying, but that's not possible. I may buy the DT990s later and just return the one I like less though.


I really like my DT990s, but I don't really have much to compare them against. I can confirm the need for a bit EQing sometimes, I use foobar2000 and I dip 20, 14, 10 and 7kHz just one or two decibels, I find that smooths out any harsh highs







When I get back home I'll screenshot my foobar2k EQ for you (it's based on a sort of 'Rock' sound)


----------



## infernoRS

So I finally received my O2+ODAC combo. I have to say that I wish I would've saved up for a proper tube amp instead... Not to say it sounds bad with the HE-400's, not at all, but I would've liked a warmer tone, otherwise these cans are perfect.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> So I finally received my O2+ODAC combo. I have to say that I wish I would've saved up for a proper tube amp instead... Not to say it sounds bad with the HE-400's, not at all, but I would've liked a warmer tone, otherwise these cans are perfect.


the o2d is slightly warm as it is, due to it having slightly recessed mids.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the o2d is slightly warm as it is, due to it having slightly recessed mids.


Well yeah, maybe I should've said that I wanted the tube amp sound in general.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> the o2d is slightly warm as it is, due to it having slightly recessed mids.


TD....uhhh I think you have things backwards.

Having a warm sound signature means that the amp has more mids and midbass.

Having less mids means it is slightly V shaped which means that it has a fun or bass heavy sound depending on how the curve is tilted.

The O2 sounds super flat, sterile, and boring. Warm is like the last word I would use to describe it.


----------



## biatchi

I wouldn't describe my O2 as warm either, it's pretty boring and sterile as noted above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Well yeah, maybe I should've said that I wanted the tube amp sound in general.


The HE-400 has a very harsh upper range that is bolstered by the O2 and Odac.

You can build a millet starving student hybrid for like 50-100 USD.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> TD....uhhh I think you have things backwards.
> 
> Having a warm sound signature means that the amp has more mids and midbass.
> 
> Having less mids means it is slightly V shaped which means that it has a fun or bass heavy sound depending on how the curve is tilted.
> 
> The O2 sounds super flat, sterile, and boring. Warm is like the last word I would use to describe it.


It really isn't flat - it has a V shaped signature. Believe me, when I compared it to other portable amps out there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It really isn't flat - it has a V shaped signature. Believe me, when I compared it to other portable amps out there.


No I mean it SOUNDS flat. As in the music sounds 2D and not 3D.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No I mean it SOUNDS flat. As in the music sounds 2D and not 3D.


Got it and agreed with that









PS.
The X500 was very similar to the O2D. Slightly more "3D" and dynamic, but very very slightly.


----------



## coolhandluke41

long awaited but it's here


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HE-400 has a very harsh upper range that is bolstered by the O2 and Odac.
> 
> You can build a millet starving student hybrid for like 50-100 USD.


I keep reading about this harsh upper range, but I don't notice it. There could be many reasons why, number 1 being I don't have a good point of reference. 2 I am older so my hearing is shot out and I was always the guy that turned the treble up on the car stereo while every on else turns up the bass. I knew this going in about the harsh uppers and about the way I like my music so I thought the HE-400's would be a perfect match for me.

Maybe the Schiit Modi doesn't accentuate the highs as well as the Odac?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> long awaited but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> long awaited but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The "socket saver"(sp.?) on the Aune T1 does it just plug in or is there soldering involved and where to get one?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> long awaited but it's here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "socket saver"(sp.?) on the Aune T1 does it just plug in or is there soldering involved and where to get one?
Click to expand...

plug and play -silicon dampening..not cheap tho
EDIT ; there is two ver. ,you want this one
http://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_with_Vibration_Red_B9A_NOVAL_p/novib-cos.htm


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> I keep reading about this harsh upper range, but I don't notice it. There could be many reasons why, number 1 being I don't have a good point of reference. 2 I am older so my hearing is shot out and I was always the guy that turned the treble up on the car stereo while every on else turns up the bass. I knew this going in about the harsh uppers and about the way I like my music so I thought the HE-400's would be a perfect match for me.
> 
> Maybe the Schiit Modi doesn't accentuate the highs as well as the Odac?


Well if you want to change the sound signature, you need to change the amp not the dac.

So the odac and the schiit vali would be a slightly better choice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> plug and play -silicon dampening..not cheap tho
> EDIT ; there is two ver. ,you want this one
> http://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_with_Vibration_Red_B9A_NOVAL_p/novib-cos.htm


Why would you even bother buying one of these? The tubes you are using are not all that microphonic. The other thing is that you are throwing a lot of money at the Aune T1. For all the time and effort you have put into the Aune T1, you could have bought that DIY tube dac kit that bumble bee showed off a while ago.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> plug and play -silicon dampening..not cheap tho
> EDIT ; there is two ver. ,you want this one
> http://www.tubemonger.com/NOVIB_Socket_Saver_with_Vibration_Red_B9A_NOVAL_p/novib-cos.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you even bother buying one of these? The tubes you are using are not all that microphonic. The other thing is that you are throwing a lot of money at the Aune T1. For all the time and effort you have put into the Aune T1, you could have bought that DIY tube dac kit that bumble bee showed off a while ago.
Click to expand...

I just want to piss you off ,that's why ..
.
.
.JK lol
I have my reasons Mr. ,socket saver have more implementations then just dampening and since you know all there is to know why would you bother mentioning
P.S. please count your own money,if I was buying *socket saver* might as well get the one with silicon


----------



## phillyd

Anyone know anything about the Mayflower versions of the Fostex T50RP? Just curious.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Mayflower versions of the Fostex T50RP? Just curious.


rubbish is my guess








Have a wild guess why I'm saying that.


----------



## phillyd

No idea.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I just want to piss you off ,that's why ..
> .
> .
> .JK lol
> I have my reasons Mr. ,socket saver have more implementations then just dampening and since you know all there is to know why would you bother mentioning
> P.S. please count your own money,if I was buying *socket saver* might as well get the one with silicon


Sometimes I really wonder if you ARE buying things just to piss me off.









I mean honestly. I have never.....ever......EVER encountered someone who broke a tube socket. I still have some tube amps from the 50s where the tubes have probably been changed hundreds if not thousands of times and it still shows 0 signs of socket damage.

The only time something bad happens when you are tube rolling is that sometimes people manage to put the pins in the wrong holes, someone breaks the pins, or oxidation of the socket. Socket savers won't help with any of that.

As for tube dampening......... there are maybe like 3 tubes you can use in the aune t1 that would even benefit from it, and those tubes are almost as expensive as the Aune t1 itself.

I understand it is your money and therefore your choice. I truly get and understand all of that. But come on. By the time all is said and done you could have bought yourself a better dac all together.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No idea.






 - any recollection of that discussion we had in here?
After that - I would stay clear of any mayflower product, as a principle.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - any recollection of that discussion we had in here?
> After that - I would stay clear of any mayflower product, as a principle.


I watched their part 2 video last night and ugh. just ugh. terrible.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I watched their part 2 video last night and ugh. just ugh. terrible.


Indeed - well I unsubscribed 9after that video), so not in the loop nor do I care about their uneducated opinions lol.
But based on that, I would never, ever recommend Mayflower products, nor ever buy them.


----------



## biatchi

His T50RP's might sound good, it's just trial and error, writing them off as crap without hearing them is silly.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> His T50RP's might sound good, it's just trial and error, writing them off as crap without hearing them is silly.


Up to you - you can buy from someone like that and enjoy their products if you so wish - that's my "opinions" on the company.
If a company acts like that (ie. Apple and their lawsuits) I will hate and never recommend their products to anyone.

That's my opinions - choose as you will to agree or disagree, I don't really care.

EDIT:
What I mean by the above (as it can be taken a different way) is:
I would care to know YOUR opinion of the headphones, but wouldn't ever be sold or convinced by a company that acts that way.


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Up to you - you can buy from someone like that and enjoy their products if you so wish - that's my "opinions" on the company.
> If a company acts like that (ie. Apple and their lawsuits) I will hate and never recommend their products to anyone.
> 
> That's my opinions - choose as you will to agree or disagree, I don't really care.
> 
> EDIT:
> What I mean by the above (as it can be taken a different way) is:
> I would care to know YOUR opinion of the headphones, but wouldn't ever be sold or convinced by a company that acts that way.


I already own some T50RP's so wouldn't buy some from him. As a reviewer shouldn't you be more open minded and less biased?


----------



## phillyd

Yeah you guys will love this:


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah you guys will love this:


That video isn't particularly bad. Pretty much everything he says is correct.

He mainly just talks about the aesthetics, build quality and comfort. When he does talk about the audio he doesn't try to be clever and just states the obvious.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah you guys will love this:
> 
> 
> 
> That video isn't particularly bad. Pretty much everything he says is correct.
> 
> He mainly just talks about the aesthetics, build quality and comfort. When he does talk about the audio he doesn't try to be clever and just states the obvious.
Click to expand...

\

He does talk about the audio, and he seems to be in agreement with the thread.

I would say that Logan and the Mayflower dude, while very wrong about many things, still have some valuable opinions. I mean, the O2's and ODAC's that Mayflower makes are fine, why couldn't they make a decent headphone modification?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> I want to second notion that Ultrasone's mids are very recessed (PRO550 and 900 owner). From a frequency response standpoint, Ultrasones do not represent the entire spectrum very well. I do enjoy Ultrasones for very specific types of music, much like I enjoy my Sennheiser HD600 for specific types of music. Sometimes, I do wish I had a closed, studio monitor headphone that does well with all types of music. Maybe I should get an SRH940...


Or those nice new lovely SRH1540s...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> I keep reading about this harsh upper range, but I don't notice it. There could be many reasons why, number 1 being I don't have a good point of reference. 2 I am older so my hearing is shot out and I was always the guy that turned the treble up on the car stereo while every on else turns up the bass. I knew this going in about the harsh uppers and about the way I like my music so I thought the HE-400's would be a perfect match for me.
> 
> Maybe the Schiit Modi doesn't accentuate the highs as well as the Odac?


Lolno. The Modi is a 'bright' DAC. But that's ok. It's good you knew what you liked before you got into it. A lot of people have the hardest time with that.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'm a warm guy and I had to buy a very unfitting pair of headphones to find out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I already own some T50RP's so wouldn't buy some from him. As a reviewer shouldn't you be more open minded and less biased?


That's EXACTLY the point.
The fact that I watched a video of a subject I'm surrounded by worried me incredibly. Furthermore, due to a company, blatantly using marketing and the channel's image to PUSH people into EXTERNAL DACs and AMPs is exactly what I dislike.

One thing people should know about me or more so what friends know about me is this:
I absolutely hate dishonest people. I don't care what it is, relationship with your girlfriend or you trying to sell us a product by trying to con innocent customers that aren't as educated as some of us in the particular area.

Once I lose that trust of a company or a person, I will never, EVER go back on my word. I honestly couldn't care how long ago it was.
Sure people change, but these guys are what, 25+?
I think it is fair to say they should know better than spreading dishonest information across the internet.

So "shouldn't I be more open minded"? Of course I NEVER judge a product by its price (whereas most people on OCN for example) would never ever consider buying my Anker 8000 DPI mouse, simply because it's "cheap" against a more popular brand like Razer or Steelseries.

But should I be "open minded or less biased" against people who are dishonest?
As far as my philosophy of people goes, hell no.

If a company is doing that, they should be ashamed, especially seeing as all they bloody did is assemble the god damn amp. They didn't design it, or even make the parts for it (correct me if I'm wrong here)
So am I quick to judge a company by its employees, its motifs and comments about other audio products?
Yes, but I honestly couldn't care if you want to stand behind me or against me in that respect.

That's how I run my own life, via honest and trust.

I don't want to brag but in over 5million views I've attained on YouTube, not ONCE has someone come back to me and said: "TD you made me buy this and it was awful" Not a single person has ever told me that. I would never give bad information or even try and sell you a product I wasn't fully behind.
Yet other BIG (I mean with over 100m views) youtubers (be it in audio or not) will do that and won't ever think twice, because money means more to them than spreading good information around the world.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> \
> 
> He does talk about the audio, and he seems to be in agreement with the thread.
> 
> I would say that Logan and the Mayflower dude, while very wrong about many things, still have some valuable opinions. I mean, the O2's and ODAC's that Mayflower makes are fine, why couldn't they make a decent headphone modification?


As I said - choose to believe or listen to who you want.
Maybe you can trust paid reviewers too?
I can't stand it.


----------



## phillyd

I'm not saying that because Logan says they're good, that they are good. I am saying that a company has made a hadphone, and that I cannot find any reviews of it, and I would like to see if anyone has found any.

And also that you guys are in agreement with him on the DT880's.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> \
> 
> He does talk about the audio, and he seems to be in agreement with the thread.
> 
> I would say that Logan and the Mayflower dude, while very wrong about many things, still have some valuable opinions. I mean, the O2's and ODAC's that Mayflower makes are fine, why couldn't they make a decent headphone modification?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the Mayflower versions of the Fostex T50RP? Just curious.


Well the thing about the mayflower or mr. speakers fostex headphones is that anyone can replicate them. I mean the mods that they do aren't exactly a secret. There are countless modding threads on head-fi where people show step by step instructions on what you should do.

Heck, there are even some auto cad files floating around the internet that allow you to 3D print your own alpha dog cups.

Do all the mods improve the sound quality? Yes most certainly. However, I feel that the million dollar question is "is it worth the extra money to have someone else do it and charge you a hefty premium?"

Personally, I say the answer is a big, well rounded, full bodied HELL NO.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I just want to piss you off ,that's why ..
> .
> .
> .JK lol
> I have my reasons Mr. ,socket saver have more implementations then just dampening and since you know all there is to know why would you bother mentioning
> P.S. please count your own money,if I was buying *socket saver* might as well get the one with silicon
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I really wonder if you ARE buying things just to piss me off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean honestly. I have never.....ever......EVER encountered someone who broke a tube socket. I still have some tube amps from the 50s where the tubes have probably been changed hundreds if not thousands of times and it still shows 0 signs of socket damage.
> 
> The only time something bad happens when you are tube rolling is that sometimes people manage to put the pins in the wrong holes, someone breaks the pins, or oxidation of the socket. Socket savers won't help with any of that.
> 
> As for tube dampening......... there are maybe like 3 tubes you can use in the aune t1 that would even benefit from it, and those tubes are almost as expensive as the Aune t1 itself.
> 
> I understand it is your money and therefore your choice. I truly get and understand all of that. But come on. By the time all is said and done you could have bought yourself a better dac all together.
Click to expand...

here is why I bought it and why I think it's worth $
-my stock socket is on an angle and adding/extending the socket improves it 100% (it's far easier then fixing the socket)
-tubes run a lot cooler and it blocks the light coming from the bottom (some prefer the light but some don't )
-it's a lot easier to remove/replace tubes (stock socket is very tight)
-it extends the life of the stock socket ,dampening ,etc
as you can see there is more to it then you thought ,for some it's worth $25 for some not
here is how much I additionally spend on Aune (I won't count the tubes since you can use them with other products) -> socket saver $25 (it will carry on to another unit if desire) and caps were about $25 shipped so all in all around $50 (Aune T1 was $160)and I don't regret it at all ,Aune T1 is great little unit and as you can see from the thread on another forum it has big fallowing ,I couldn't care less for your opinion on Aune T1 since I'm positive you didn't spend enough time with it, therefor don't know much about it
Thanks


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> I already own some T50RP's so wouldn't buy some from him. *As a reviewer shouldn't you be more open minded and less biased?*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


Simca, I do watch this with a smile on my face, but do yourself a favour and be the good girl


----------



## Simca

I just like messing with you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I just like messing with you.


don't, you'll regret it


----------



## jameyscott

Oh the witty banter between you, too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh god you are still using a stax amp?
> 
> dude what the hell are you doing. BHSE....BHSE NOW


Well, it _is_ the best Stax-branded amp still available.

I'm going to check out the BHSE vs. the KGSSHV in the upcoming NorCal/SF meet, but I'm already 99% sure I'm going with the KGSSHV. I'm a solid state man at heart, and my desk space would only support an amplifier with a flat top anyway.

I wish someone would bring a DIY SRM-T2 to the meet, but I'm not sure I'm ready to commit to one of those as they're $15k+.









For those in the area, I recommend attending as my Omega will be there.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> don't, you'll regret it


Well, if you go as hard as your reviews are on products, I should be just fine.


----------



## Aaranu

No fighting now guys







We are all friends here. right?.. right?


----------



## ThriftyPo

FIGHT! FIGHT! FIGHT! *kiss kiss kiss*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, it _is_ the best Stax-branded amp still available.
> 
> I'm going to check out the BHSE vs. the KGSSHV in the upcoming NorCal/SF meet, but I'm already 99% sure I'm going with the KGSSHV. I'm a solid state man at heart, and my desk space would only support an amplifier with a flat top anyway.
> 
> I wish someone would bring a DIY SRM-T2 to the meet, but I'm not sure I'm ready to commit to one of those as they're $15k+.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those in the area, I recommend attending as my Omega will be there.


Yeah, but stax does not exactly hire the worlds best EEs if you catch my drift.

If you DIY your own SRM-T2 you can probably build it for less than 400 though. Sooooo keep that in mind. A lot of these high end electrostatic amps just have the most ungodly mark up in human history.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@Totally Dubbed I think what biatchi was saying is that you can't have that bias and do a review of a product. A review should always be as unbiased as possible, and review how the good the *product* itself is. If you don't like a company enough that you can't do an unbiased review of a product, then it's best to not review their products at all.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but stax does not exactly hire the worlds best EEs if you catch my drift.
> 
> If you DIY your own SRM-T2 you can probably build it for less than 400 though. Sooooo keep that in mind. A lot of these high end electrostatic amps just have the most ungodly mark up in human history.


The SRM-T2 is at least $6k+ in parts alone, as many of the pieces are scarce or no longer available (and substitutes won't do). Given the amount of hours involved putting it together as well as the possibility of it bursting into flames and taking the house down with it during the build, $15k is pretty much the slave labor price.

I'm willing to pay more for DIY that puts the lives of the builders in danger.


----------



## Alex132

I couldn't even imagine spending $15k+ on a headphone amp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed I think what biatchi was saying is that you can't have that bias and do a review of a product. A review should always be as unbiased as possible, and review how the good the *product* itself is. If you don't like a company enough that you can't do an unbiased review of a product, then it's best to not review their products at all.


Indeed and I agree with that, but when have I done a review like that or chosen a product from a company I hate?
Heck even companies I love, I still don't give perfect reviews. I base the review on the product and then will comment on the company if needs be.
That said as a consumer myself, I would never buy some products, as my morals go.
I'm essentially a human being in the end...I'm not only a reviewer but also a consumer.


----------



## Simca

It's cute how everytime I argue with someone it's always, "d'aww you two must be in love, old couple bickering garbage."

If I had a nickle for everytime I heard that I'd have like 2 bucks.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's a way for people to try and diffuse the argument with a joke.


----------



## Simca

Yeah, well, don't. I'm gonna' rip his head off.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I didn't! Just explainin'









So guys, I know I'm always bugging you about Vali/Magni/Modi, but I've been thinking--since I already have a Xonar DG and I want a tube amp, should I just spend $200-250 on an amp instead of spending the same on a Vali/Modi combo?
If so, what are your reccomendations?

My music is all over the place, but I like a large soundstage, and obviously would like some warmth as I want to go tube.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, well, don't. I'm gonna' rip his head off.


But you didn't say that last night.
Bhahaha - that was too easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I didn't! Just explainin'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, I know I'm always bugging you about Vali/Magni/Modi, but I've been thinking--since I already have a Xonar DG and I want a tube amp, should I just spend $200-250 on an amp instead of spending the same on a Vali/Modi combo?
> If so, what are your reccomendations?
> 
> My music is all over the place, but I like a large soundstage, and obviously would like some warmth as I want to go tube.


From my short exeprience of tube amps:
-You need to let them warm up before really using them
-They are warmer in sound signature

If that's something you can live with and something you want - yeah I would completely bypass any sort of stack and just spend money on the amp.
Ideally if it has optical input of some sorts then that would be even better (no idea if any tube amp has - just throwing it out there)


----------



## InsideJob

Don't make me beckon Bitemarks...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't make me beckon Bitemarks...


Go away then


----------



## Simca

Bitemarks? GG I'm outie, peace.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Got my in-ear custom sleeve impressions a little "buffing" today. They were irritating me and hurting my ears


----------



## pez

We're they 'too big' for your ear 'hole's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Interesting... it looks like the CAL's won't even make it to the July 4th Freebie. I thought for sure they would have been in the lead. Oh well!


----------



## phillyd

That's sad, a really great entry headphone.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> We're they 'too big' for your ear 'hole's?


no they kind of "rubbed" on the inside - almost like they were a little sharp.
I'll take pic of them in a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Interesting... it looks like the CAL's won't even make it to the July 4th Freebie. I thought for sure they would have been in the lead. Oh well!


Yeah I'm surprised with the poll myself!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Me as well. I voted for CAL's over the Sennheiser stand, I really don't understand these poll results.
Maybe someone's being a troll and making multiple accounts just to vote on the poll and mess with us


----------



## Simca

Make poll results public.

Make it so that you need 25 rep to vote and enter contest.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I couldn't even imagine spending $15k+ on a headphone amp


Once you break certain price points it becomes easier to justify stupidly large (or just stupid) complementary purchases. $1000+ setups are common with $1000+ headphones just as $100 setups are with $100 ones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Make poll results public.
> 
> Make it so that you need 25 rep to vote and enter contest.


Not sure, but I don't think you can do the rep requirement.
At least from my experience.


----------



## silvrr

I didn't want to clog this thread so I created another but would appreciate input:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1465026/proper-testing-and-reviews-reccomendations


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Me as well. I voted for CAL's over the Sennheiser stand, I really don't understand these poll results.
> Maybe someone's being a troll and making multiple accounts just to vote on the poll and mess with us


I think that's mainly due to my miscalculation than any troll attempt. People in the club already have headphones so they are voting thinking "What would i actually want?" as opposed to "What would be a better giveaway in a freebie to spread awareness?" type deal. In that regards, a compact headphone stand like the Sennheiser one seems more appealing than say an entry level headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think with all the audio guys we got here, we need to construct a list of headphones at different price ranges (like a guide in the OP)
It will be a vague list, but at LEAST pointers to the right direction.
Thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think with all the audio guys we got here, we need to construct a list of headphones at different price ranges (like a guide in the OP)
> It will be a vague list, but at LEAST pointers to the right direction.
> Thoughts?


I like it and can help contribute, but someone will need to lead it and then if its an official offering by the club, the HEC members need to then approve of it and possibly submit it for staff approval.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I like it and can help contribute, but someone will need to lead it and then if its an official offering by the club, the HEC members need to then approve of it and possibly submit it for staff approval.


Staff approve it?
Members approve it?
I don't see the need or point of that.

When someone on here comes in and says: "Looking for a $200 headphone"
We reply with "Denon D2K" for example.

Do our replies need approval? No - just opinions.
I think the OP is the same thing - opinions and suggestions, you aren't forcing people to buy certain things just giving them guidelines.

I'm owner of 1 big club, 1 big thread and one small club - Never needed any sort of approval or anything for that.
I do what I see fit and BEST for not only members in the club but also the community as a whole.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Staff approve it?
> Members approve it?
> I don't see the need or point of that.
> 
> When someone on here comes in and says: "Looking for a $200 headphone"
> We reply with "Denon D2K" for example.
> 
> Do our replies need approval? No - just opinions.
> I think the OP is the same thing - opinions and suggestions, you aren't forcing people to buy certain things just giving them guidelines.
> 
> I'm owner of 1 big club, 1 big thread and one small club - Never needed any sort of approval or anything for that.
> I do what I see fit and BEST for not only members in the club but also the community as a whole.


I respect that you have a lot of experience and there is certainly logic in your words, but I will not affiliate any threads with our club without at least giving the members a chance to offer feedback and approve. A club thread has to represent the club views not just that of an individual. This is my steadfast belief. If I was an Editor or this question was posed to an Editor, the answer may be totally different though. As for the staff approval, my understanding is that to make it official, you have to have them approve and update the title. Now if you don't care about the thread being Official or untied to the club and simply want to release a thread with your personal recommendations as a member of the club, that is totally cool and understandable as well. Whatever you decide, my offer to help out still stands.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I respect that you have a lot of experience and there is certainly logic in your words, but I will not affiliate any threads with our club without at least giving the members a chance to offer feedback and approve. A club thread has to represent the club views not just that of an individual. This is my steadfast belief. If I was an Editor or this question was posed to an Editor, the answer may be totally different though. As for the staff approval, my understanding is that to make it official, you have to have them approve and update the title. Now if you don't care about the thread being Official or untied to the club and simply want to release a thread with your personal recommendations as a member of the club, that is totally cool and understandable as well. Whatever you decide, my offer to help out still stands.


Do as you please at the end - you have to take responsibility and initiative a little as you're the OP.
I don't see how recommending headphones that the prolific posters in this thread would agree upon, would in any way negate, destroy or not have a non-unified response to it.

If that's your beliefs that's fine - but with that mentality it won't ever get done.
Recently I took over the Nvidia Shadowplay thread. Excellent thread, but was lacking info int he OP - things that KEPT getting asked (ie sony vegas settings etc) - instead of people SEARCHING the thread (which could lead to bad results) I took the initiative to add it in the OP - my OWN render settings. Not global render settings, but they are mine and they work very very well.
Same goes for headphones:
We have a selection of few headphones in different price categories:
AKG K551
Denon D2000
Beyers

and so on - and this would be a universal "guide" for people.

Anyway - if I was OP that's what I would have done - conducted.
You want people to have more recognition of the club, via freebies, which is very nice - but all the OP has right now is a form to submit what headphones you own and the "top 5 most bought/owned headphones" which serves as absolutely useless for people who want to get into the headphone world.

Hope you don't take this negatively, just constructive criticism to grow this club and make it more useful for members (new and old).
I myself am constructing an earphone guide with my friend and we will be writing a brief description for each of our selections. Once that's done we will be publishing that on either of our website - you're welcome to use it as well for this club (as it is also the earphone club - although I was the one that thought it would be a good idea to have both in the title







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Do as you please at the end - you have to take responsibility and initiative a little as you're the OP.
> I don't see how recommending headphones that the prolific posters in this thread would agree upon, would in any way negate, destroy or not have a non-unified response to it.
> 
> If that's your beliefs that's fine - but with that mentality it won't ever get done.
> Recently I took over the Nvidia Shadowplay thread. Excellent thread, but was lacking info int he OP - things that KEPT getting asked (ie sony vegas settings etc) - instead of people SEARCHING the thread (which could lead to bad results) I took the initiative to add it in the OP - my OWN render settings. Not global render settings, but they are mine and they work very very well.
> Same goes for headphones:
> We have a selection of few headphones in different price categories:
> AKG K551
> Denon D2000
> Beyers
> 
> and so on - and this would be a universal "guide" for people.
> 
> Anyway - if I was OP that's what I would have done - conducted.
> You want people to have more recognition of the club, via freebies, which is very nice - but all the OP has right now is a form to submit what headphones you own and the "top 5 most bought/owned headphones" which serves as absolutely useless for people who want to get into the headphone world.
> 
> Hope you don't take this negatively, just constructive criticism to grow this club and make it more useful for members (new and old).
> I myself am constructing an earphone guide with my friend and we will be writing a brief description for each of our selections. Once that's done we will be publishing that on either of out website - you're welcome to use it as well for this club (as it is also the earphone club - although I was the one that thought it would be a good idea to have both in the title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I am always open to feedback. I remember a certain member successfully pushed for a club title change for instance.







Please do not take my comment as apathy or lacking initiative. If I see an opportunity come up, I will strike. It has to be the right time and circumstance though. Again, let me know once you finished and/or if you need help with it. I will still post a link here first to find out what others think about it if you don't mind and if people like it, link it to the front page and PM the mod of the audio sub-forum about adding an Official tag.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am always open to feedback. I remember a certain member successfully pushed for a club title change for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please do not take my comment as apathy or lacking initiative. If I see an opportunity come up, I will strike. It has to be the right time and circumstance though. Again, let me know once you finished and/or if you need help with it. I will still post a link here first to find out what others think about it if you don't mind and if people like it, link it to the front page and PM the mod of the audio sub-forum about adding an Official tag.


well audio is subjective - some might agree or disagree, that's bound to happen.
But between him and me we have heard and reviewed quite a few earphones. There's no need for a separate thread for it - just a link or it being linked in the OP of the club's thread would suffice.
Heck I can create a thread if needs be, that won't be hard.


----------



## Alex132

Audio isn't subjective really.

I mean, it's only subjective if you're going for sounds in songs that aren't intended to be there rather than accurate reproduction.

But, choosing between the lesser of 2 evils may be subjective in audio reproduction.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Do as you please at the end - you have to take responsibility and initiative a little as you're the OP.
> I don't see how recommending headphones that the prolific posters in this thread would agree upon, would in any way negate, destroy or not have a non-unified response to it.
> 
> If that's your beliefs that's fine - but with that mentality it won't ever get done.
> Recently I took over the Nvidia Shadowplay thread. Excellent thread, but was lacking info int he OP - things that KEPT getting asked (ie sony vegas settings etc) - instead of people SEARCHING the thread (which could lead to bad results) I took the initiative to add it in the OP - my OWN render settings. Not global render settings, but they are mine and they work very very well.
> Same goes for headphones:
> We have a selection of few headphones in different price categories:
> AKG K551
> Denon D2000
> Beyers
> 
> and so on - and this would be a universal "guide" for people.
> 
> Anyway - if I was OP that's what I would have done - conducted.
> You want people to have more recognition of the club, via freebies, which is very nice - but all the OP has right now is a form to submit what headphones you own and the "top 5 most bought/owned headphones" which serves as absolutely useless for people who want to get into the headphone world.
> 
> Hope you don't take this negatively, just constructive criticism to grow this club and make it more useful for members (new and old).
> I myself am constructing an earphone guide with my friend and we will be writing a brief description for each of our selections. Once that's done we will be publishing that on either of our website - you're welcome to use it as well for this club (as it is also the earphone club - although I was the one that thought it would be a good idea to have both in the title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sorry for trying to expand the club and make it better....


----------



## Alex132

Uh ok?

Just link Simca's recommended audio thread.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry for trying to expand the club and make it better....


Your bad.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your bad.


sorry princess.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry for trying to expand the club and make it better....


I appreciate the initiative, and it's good that you're trying to help improve the club.
But you just came across rather condescending towards OC'ing Noob who's a cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.

Almost like passive aggressive, politely being rude and saying how you'd do it better kind of thing.
It irked me is all--not your initial suggestion, just the post I quoted.


----------



## pez

To add to what's said, this is possibly the reason you're not OP.

Why should one person get to decide that? Without that approval you'll have people disagreeing and throwing the thread off topic a lot more than it already happens.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I appreciate the initiative, and it's good that you're trying to help improve the club.
> But you just came across rather condescending towards OC'ing Noob who's a cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.
> 
> Almost like passive aggressive, politely being rude and saying how you'd do it better kind of thing.
> It irked me is all--not your initial suggestion, just the post I quoted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To add to what's said, this is possibly the reason you're not OP.
> 
> Why should one person get to decide that? Without that approval you'll have people disagreeing and throwing the thread off topic a lot more than it already happens.


Wow thanks guys and on that note, I'll leave the club.
Disappointing that people read it that way and then say things like that against you when all you're trying to do is improve the OP.


----------



## Simca

~Puts on White Knight outfit~

Well, guys, see my thread for reasons why 1 person's opinion is an excellent idea.

~Takes White Knight outfit off~

On the other hand, this is a community based thread and one person shouldn't dictate THIS thread. If you want to put out your own list of recommended headphones go for it.

~Puts on Dark Knight outfit~

But of course, your opinions would be inferior and everyone would love my thread more. ~Pulls eyelid down and sticks tongue out.~


----------



## phillyd

In other news, I've discovered that you can split a line-level RCA signal using split adapters and run a line to speakers and a headphone amp with no (noticeable) signal degradation or issues. Even if both devices are on, there are no problems.

In my case, I'm splitting my Schiit Modi to my Vali and my speakers. Works great!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sorry for trying to expand the club and make it better....


I am always open to feedback. If someone has something written up and it looks good, I will be more than happy to throw my support behind it as the current caretaker. Unfortunately I am not in any actual position of leadership (club president or editor or anything like that) so I simply cannot put in something without at least consulting with the other members. If we did have some sort of club structure on OCN (had suggested this before) for clubs, this would be a different discussion. This club is as much yours as it is mine as it is all the members.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Your bad.


Not his bad. We just need to work on the idea and expand it realistically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I appreciate the initiative, and it's good that you're trying to help improve the club.
> But you just came across rather condescending towards OC'ing Noob who's a cool guy and doesn't afraid of anything.
> 
> Almost like passive aggressive, politely being rude and saying how you'd do it better kind of thing.
> It irked me is all--not your initial suggestion, just the post I quoted.


Thanks for the support. I am not offended at all. I took the post as him offering his experiences and thought, which I definitely value and will take into consideration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To add to what's said, this is possibly the reason you're not OP.
> 
> Why should one person get to decide that? Without that approval you'll have people disagreeing and throwing the thread off topic a lot more than it already happens.


I agree that something like this is not up to me decide alone. That said, I always welcome feedback.







I also will be more than happy letting someone else take over if they feel they can do a good job as well.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wow thanks guys and on that note, I'll leave the club.
> Disappointing that people read it that way and then say things like that against you when all you're trying to do is improve the OP.


Aww please don't say that... Your expertise, especially concerning IEM's, is valued a lot, by me at least. Hopefully you change your mind after listening to some songs on your D2K's!


----------



## Simca

Stop being the nice guy. Nobody likes the nice guy other than everybody.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> -SNIP-
> I also will be more than happy letting someone else take over if they feel they can do a good job as well.


OC'ing Noob

I just wanted to say you've done an *AMAZING* job with this club thread! I'm sure I wouldn't be the only member in it to think so either.

You've brought so much positive attention to the Headphone and now even Earphone club thanks to you on OCN. I truly hope you don't even waste another second doubting yourself.

A well deserved Kudos for making it as good as it is. Keeping things in line, always taking the high road, along with all the time you've put in helping members has been a great contribution. Seriously.


----------



## Simca

I'm afraid you're wrong, Arizonian. OC'ing Noob is a LOSER!

"7:01 PM - Stand Alone Complex: what time u hoinme
7:02 PM - Stand Alone Complex: home
7:02 PM - Blue Steel: 8-9 CST today
7:02 PM - Blue Steel: working a ton
7:02 PM - Stand Alone Complex: tryin to get that cavalli
7:02 PM - Blue Steel: 339?
7:03 PM - Stand Alone Complex: wat
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: cavalli 339?
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: oh wait
7:04 PM - Stand Alone Complex: smh
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: thats darkvoice
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: haha
7:04 PM - Stand Alone Complex: smh
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: cavalli liquid fire
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: hush
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: long day
7:04 PM - Blue Steel: even longer now"

Proof.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> OC'ing Noob
> 
> I just wanted to say you've done an *AMAZING* job with this club thread! I'm sure I wouldn't be the only member in it to think so either.
> 
> You've brought so much positive attention to the Headphone and now even Earphone club thanks to you on OCN. I truly hope you don't even waste another second doubting yourself.
> 
> A well deserved Kudos for making it as good as it is. Keeping things in line, always taking the high road, along with all the time you've put in helping members has been a great contribution. Seriously.


Thanks for the kind words. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy (not being sarcastic at all here... seriously genuine!). Hopefully some of the changes I am pushing for will be one day implemented.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I'm afraid you're wrong, Arizonian. OC'ing Noob is a LOSER!
> 
> "7:01 PM - Stand Alone Complex: what time u hoinme
> 7:02 PM - Stand Alone Complex: home
> 7:02 PM - Blue Steel: 8-9 CST today
> 7:02 PM - Blue Steel: working a ton
> 7:02 PM - Stand Alone Complex: tryin to get that cavalli
> 7:02 PM - Blue Steel: 339?
> 7:03 PM - Stand Alone Complex: wat
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: cavalli 339?
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: oh wait
> 7:04 PM - Stand Alone Complex: smh
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: thats darkvoice
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: haha
> 7:04 PM - Stand Alone Complex: smh
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: cavalli liquid fire
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: hush
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: long day
> 7:04 PM - Blue Steel: even longer now"
> 
> Proof.


Not...enough...caffeine!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Wow thanks guys and on that note, I'll leave the club.
> Disappointing that people read it that way and then say things like that against you when all you're trying to do is improve the OP.


I don't understand how _you_ don't understand what's wrong with your attitude during this whole thing. He gave you a reasonable and logical response as to why he wasn't going to do it and you just kept badgering him with 'when I'm OP, I do whatever OP'ly things I like to do...rargle gargle garble'. There's only room for one diva in this club.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> OC'ing Noob
> 
> I just wanted to say you've done an *AMAZING* job with this club thread! I'm sure I wouldn't be the only member in it to think so either.
> 
> You've brought so much positive attention to the Headphone and now even Earphone club thanks to you on OCN. I truly hope you don't even waste another second doubting yourself.
> 
> A well deserved Kudos for making it as good as it is. Keeping things in line, always taking the high road, along with all the time you've put in helping members has been a great contribution. Seriously.


This is my point.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't understand how _you_ don't understand what's wrong with your attitude during this whole thing. He gave you a reasonable and logical response as to why he wasn't going to do it and you just kept badgering him with 'when I'm OP, I do whatever OP'ly things I like to do...rargle gargle garble'. There's only room for one diva in this club.
> This is my point.


Let's not worry about this anymore. TD is a good guy and I am sure his intentions are in the right place and that is towards improving the club and audio awareness in general. I honestly believe he was just trying to share his personal experiences with me. We just have different views on this particular issue is all. Enough feathers have already been ruffled so lets just all put this behind us and put on our headphones.


----------



## pez

I understand, but I'm not going to baby anyone either







.

I still appreciate you OC'ing







.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. Makes me feel warm and fuzzy (not being sarcastic at all here... seriously genuine!).


So you feel like a tube amp now?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> So you feel like a tube amp now?


LOL that takes liquor, usually a few shots of single malt. Then I start feeling hot and colored.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I would like to warmly thank Bumblebee for making a Valentines Freebie possible! We are offering up a Sennheiser HD518 due to her generous contribution. Look for a freebie to be posted on 2/14.


----------



## pez

Thanks bee! Hope to see them go to a good home







.


----------



## Simca

I feel as though not enough attention was paid to this post.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I feel as though not enough attention was paid to this post.


I didn't understand what any of those words meant.


----------



## pez

Reminds me a lot of the back and forth I have between my friend and I. Derp hard in the paint.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> In other news, I've discovered that you can split a line-level RCA signal using split adapters and run a line to speakers and a headphone amp with no (noticeable) signal degradation or issues. Even if both devices are on, there are no problems.
> 
> In my case, I'm splitting my Schiit Modi to my Vali and my speakers. Works great!


As of tonight I am doing the exact same thing, gonna try and post up some impressions once I get a couple hours of listening in.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Whoo! Got my Sennheiser HD428s from VMinnoctions today! They rule!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would like to warmly thank Bumblebee for making a Valentines Freebie possible! We are offering up a Sennheiser HD518 due to her generous contribution. Look for a freebie to be posted on 2/14.


Sweet!
That's an awesome giveaway, props to be and Noobers there for setting it up!
I won't be entering as I already have a pair, but that is a seriously good entry-level set of cans.
Hopefully it'll get someone interested in proper audio.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

I'm in for those HD518s! I'll give my HD428s to my friend who got me into PCs if I win.


----------



## Simca

If it were me, I'd just give the HD518s to you just to get you off the 428s.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Wow, thank you for your generosity! I hope you or me win, LOL!


----------



## coolhandluke41

some nice tracks if someone wants to test bass
http://bassforautism.bandcamp.com/album/bass-for-autism-vol-1-presented-by-edmdistrict


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Well I didn't mean for it to happen, but I just spent the last 3 hours straight listening to my new Modi > Vali > DT 880 setup, that's just how good it is! I am absolutely blown away by this setup, without any experience describing audio I can just say that everything sounds "better". Music is crisp and clear, and even when I played some games everything sounds just like it should. Only complaint I could have is the treble is a little sharp on some tracks like guitar solos from the likes of Jimmy Page. It keeps me from really cranking the volume at times to keep it from sounding too harsh, but in the end it's probably better for my ears and still sounds incredible at lower volumes. Overall I'm happy with the setup, and happy to be a part of the club!


----------



## Simca

Best thing about the DT880s for me were the drums/snares/cymbols. Very few headphones could really deliver drums like those did.


----------



## pez

If you guys haven't tried out any of the Shure line, make sure you do. I'm VERY curious to try out their higher-end stuff.

Got to spend a bit more time with my GFs 440s and they are stunning for the $100 price point. Shure could get away pricing them similarly to the DT770 and M50. I liked them enough that I'm thinking of picking up of their 940.


----------



## jameyscott

Anyone know anything about the denon avr 1908? There's one on ebay for aboht 115 bucks, and I was thinking about picking it up. Bumblebee suggested the onkyo nr 414 to me, and I'm probably going to pick that one up for the hdmi ports, but I need to have component and composite for my older consoles. This is just for my tv. If anyone has any other suggestions, I'd be more than willing to look around. The nr 414 is around 200usd used, so I definitely want to stay around that price point. My speakers are pretty crappy, but they'll do until I custom build some.


----------



## coolhandluke41

he500 $527.12

http://www.audioadvisor.com/HiFiMan-HE-500-Headphones/productinfo/1HMHE500/#.UvYxmvldVGS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Well I didn't mean for it to happen, but I just spent the last 3 hours straight listening to my new Modi > Vali > DT 880 setup, that's just how good it is! I am absolutely blown away by this setup, without any experience describing audio I can just say that everything sounds "better". Music is crisp and clear, and even when I played some games everything sounds just like it should. Only complaint I could have is the treble is a little sharp on some tracks like guitar solos from the likes of Jimmy Page. It keeps me from really cranking the volume at times to keep it from sounding too harsh, but in the end it's probably better for my ears and still sounds incredible at lower volumes. Overall I'm happy with the setup, and happy to be a part of the club!


same here ,all tho it was all day -trying to find the best bass/mids combo for 880s and surprisingly the breakthrough came from $10 tube http://www.ebay.com/itm/171218738831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
final set up
[Tung Sol 7236+Raytheon/Crosley 6SN7GTB]-DV336SE
[Smoked Ge 6dj8 Ecc88]-Aune T1


the 880s can deliver groundshaking bass and liquid highs without the "sharp"treble and that's why I love tube rolling


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Whoo! Got my Sennheiser HD428s from VMinnoctions today! They rule!


I like my 428s, good throw around cans or travel in the car cans. Make sure you open them up and punch a hole through the tape covering the center hole.

There shall not be a recommendation list without the fidelio X1's......I'm not even sure im a member

Side note... end game amp/dac combination around $300 or less that would compliment the X1 getting tired of my Fiio crap.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really like the O2+ODAC combo. There is also the Schiit stack as well.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really like the O2+ODAC combo. There is also the Schiit stack as well.


Was figuring I could get something a bit better @ the $300ish mark. Pretty much already ruled out the o2+odac.

I know all the typical contenders, just didnt know if someone had an off the wall suggestion like a TiHD and Lyr or whatever. I honestly dont know the prices much above the M&M, dont want to go back to that either.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Was figuring I could get something a bit better @ the $300ish mark. Pretty much already ruled out the o2+odac.
> 
> I know all the typical contenders, just didnt know if someone had an off the wall suggestion like a TiHD and Lyr or whatever. I honestly dont know the prices much above the M&M, dont want to go back to that either.


A Lyr alone is higher than your price mark TBH. If you are looking of a DAC and amp combo, then it gets kind of hard at the $300 marker.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Modi/Vali maybe?


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Was figuring I could get something a bit better @ the $300ish mark. Pretty much already ruled out the o2+odac.
> 
> I know all the typical contenders, just didnt know if someone had an off the wall suggestion like a TiHD and Lyr or whatever. I honestly dont know the prices much above the M&M, dont want to go back to that either.


What exactly rules out the O2+ODAC combo. Blind testing has shown it is equal if not as good as the Benchmark DAC1 Pre. Keeping in mind that Benchmark is a $1600 AMP/DAC.
Quote:


> LISTENING TEST: The O2 was stacked up against the well regarded $1600 Benchmark DAC1 Pre in a listening challenge. The DAC1 is something of a favorite in the audiophile headphone community. A lot of subjective critics, and those who have measured it, really love it. So it's all the more satisfying nobody has yet been able to tell the O2 from the DAC1's headphone amp. The DAC1 Pre earned Stereophile's top class A rating in the headphone category, a product of the year award, and countless other accolades. It has been described as "stupefyingly good" and "a revelation". The headphones used in the comparison include the Sennheiser HD650s, Denon AH-D2000s, Etymotic ER-4s, Ultimate Ears SuperFi Pro 5s, and Beyer DT770s. Collectively they cover a wide range of impedance curves, efficiencies, types and subjective tastes in sound. The Denons and Etys are ruthlessly revealing, the HD650s are incredibly musical, the SuperFis ultra efficient, and the Beyers show off performance in the deepest bass. I hope to conduct more listening comparisons involving the O2 and perhaps even a public challenge or two. In short, I'm willing to back up my claims for the O2. Perhaps an O2 listening challenge is in your future?


Quote:


> PRELIMINARY FEEDBACK: Initial feedback from others has been very positive. As of September 2011 there are at least a half dozen or so O2 amps "in the wild" and feedback has been nearly all positive. One user compared the O2 to the $1000+ AMB beta22 using $1000 Audeze LCD-2 headphones and wasn't sure he could hear any differences.


http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html
http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Modi/Vali maybe?


I second this suggestion. Great combo


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> What exactly rules out the O2+ODAC combo. Blind testing has shown it is equal if not as good as the Benchmark DAC1 Pre. Keeping in mind that Benchmark is a $1600 AMP/DAC.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2011/07/o2-headphone-amp.html
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


The problem with the blind testing in that situation is that they were comparing a amp that was reasonably priced to an amp that was decently made to a extremely over priced amp that was only slightly better.

It's like comparing an apple to another apple that just so happens to cost 200 times more.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The problem with the blind testing in that situation is that they were comparing a amp that was reasonably priced to an amp that was decently made to a extremely over priced amp that was only slightly better.
> 
> It's like comparing an apple to another apple that just so happens to cost 200 times more.


You can taste the difference in the apple worth 200x more. The wonderful taste of money well spent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Was figuring I could get something a bit better @ the $300ish mark. Pretty much already ruled out the o2+odac.
> 
> I know all the typical contenders, just didnt know if someone had an off the wall suggestion like a TiHD and Lyr or whatever. I honestly dont know the prices much above the M&M, dont want to go back to that either.


This is literally the most ballin super affordable tube amp I have ever heard in my life. You can only find it used because it is an older model (the new ones are on par with this). It is a bit beaten up, but it is SOOOOOOOO worth it.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/704634/antique-sound-lab-mg-head-otl-mark-iii

This amp uses proper power tubes (EL84), it has an outboard power supply for less noise, and it has a switch so that you can use the amp in either OTL mode or in transformer coupled mode. So no matter what headphone you get, this little sucker can power it AND run in the mode that will make them sound the best.

It is fairly rare to find these amps since few were ever made, but I HIGHLY recommend that you buy this amp and never look back.

As for dac, you can run with the odac for a while until you find a used cambridge audio dac used for cheap.


----------



## Alex132

How is the international shipping from Schiit?


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Listen to it. Words can't describe how awesome.


----------



## Simca

Probably a personal thing. Not for me.

That said MediaMonkey imports music into it sooooo slowly. JRiver does it so much faster. I'm giving JRiver another try.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was reading a lot bs about not running OTL +HE-400 ,hooked it up and they actually need it more gain then 880s ,they sound sweet


----------



## saer

What is the best way to output audio from my pc ?

I am currently using Foobar2k with the asio plugin(to bypass windows eq/mixer) using toslink to my dac.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was reading a lot bs about not running OTL +HE-400 ,hooked it up and they actually need it more gain then 880s ,they sound sweet


The bs that you read about OTL amps and the HE-400 headphones is derived from the argument of using OTL amps with planar magnetic headphones.

The argument is not even saying that the planars will sound bad on a OTL amp, the argument is that they will not sound their best on a otl amp.

I can tell you from experience that the argument is completely sound. If you look at that amp I just posted, it has a neat little feature where you can flip a switch between OTL mode and transformer coupled mode.

Certain headphones like planars sound MUCH better on the transformer coupled side of the amp and headphones like the HD600s sound better with OTL enabled.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> What is the best way to output audio from my pc ?
> 
> I am currently using Foobar2k with the asio plugin(to bypass windows eq/mixer) using toslink to my dac.


You could try coaxial for giggles I guess, but you should be fine.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The bs that you read about OTL amps and the HE-400 headphones is derived from the argument of using OTL amps with planar magnetic headphones.
> 
> The argument is not even saying that the planars will sound bad on a OTL amp, the argument is that they will not sound their best on a otl amp.
> 
> I can tell you from experience that the argument is completely sound. If you look at that amp I just posted, it has a neat little feature where you can flip a switch between OTL mode and transformer coupled mode.
> 
> Certain headphones like planars sound MUCH better on the transformer coupled side of the amp and headphones like the HD600s sound better with OTL enabled.


Think what he's saying is someone told him the HE-400s are easy to drive.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was reading a lot bs about not running OTL +HE-400 ,hooked it up and they actually need it more gain then 880s ,they sound sweet
> 
> 
> 
> The bs that you read about OTL amps and the HE-400 headphones is derived from the argument of using OTL amps with planar magnetic headphones.
> 
> The argument is not even saying that the planars will sound bad on a OTL amp, the argument is that they will not sound their best on a otl amp.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The bs that you read about OTL amps and the HE-400 headphones is derived from the argument of using OTL amps with planar magnetic headphones.
> 
> The argument is not even saying that the planars will sound bad on a OTL amp, the argument is that they will not sound their best on a otl amp.
> 
> I can tell you from experience that the argument is completely sound. If you look at that amp I just posted, it has a neat little feature where you can flip a switch between OTL mode and transformer coupled mode.
> 
> Certain headphones like planars sound MUCH better on the transformer coupled side of the amp and headphones like the HD600s sound better with OTL enabled.
> 
> 
> 
> Think what he's saying is someone told him the HE-400s are easy to drive.
Click to expand...

it's about how bad they sound ,some will tell you straight up that they won't work or clip at high volume ....so far they sound just fine
For me the biggest improvement came with 880s ,they sound way better with OTL


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This is literally the most ballin super affordable tube amp I have ever heard in my life. You can only find it used because it is an older model (the new ones are on par with this). It is a bit beaten up, but it is SOOOOOOOO worth it.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/704634/antique-sound-lab-mg-head-otl-mark-iii


Thanks for the heads up. That is a sweet looking amp!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> What exactly rules out the O2+ODAC combo. Blind testing has shown it is equal if not as good as the Benchmark DAC1 Pre. Keeping in mind that Benchmark is a $1600 AMP/DAC.


Probably mostly looks. I love my music, but I'd rather pay some extra money to have something that sounds comparable/better (imo-warmer) and looks much better.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I was reading a lot bs about not running OTL +HE-400 ,hooked it up and they actually need it more gain then 880s ,they sound sweet


The Hifiman He-400 is quite efficient compared to the 500 or even the 6 but even solid state headphone amps such as the Magni and the O2 can drive them quite well. They do not require a speaker amp to drive them nor a tube amp. Here's a link to one such review from TPU showing a solid state (O2/ODAC) driving the 500/6 quite well:

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/JDSLabs/O2_ODAC/3.html

Personally I'd love to try the Hifiman He-400/500 combo on the O2 and that is probably my next set of headphones for spring.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Also, a quick question; is it okay to wear your headphones when your head is damp?


----------



## friend'scatdied

If they're not electrostatic, yes.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Also, a quick question; is it okay to wear your headphones when your head is damp?


Yes but I wouldn't recommend it. Moisture could potentially get inside of the driver housing and could cause issues later on. The ear-pads and the headband are what likely could see issues first though depending on how much water/moisture is available.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's about how bad they sound ,some will tell you straight up that they won't work or clip at high volume ....so far they sound just fine
> For me the biggest improvement came with 880s ,they sound way better with OTL


With the HE-500, HE-6, LCD2 and so on it is a big problem.

With the HE-400 and the various incarnations of the fostex T50-RPs, they will do just fine.

Your DT880s sound good with an OTL amp because high impedance headphones tend to (NOT ALWAYS) sound better with an otl amp. Have you tried rolling the power tube yet?

Also, you might wanna try the RCA 6SN7 red base. They are kind of pricey, but they sound really nice.


----------



## phillyd

@Tjj226 Angel I'm looking into maybe buying a real tube amp some time in the future. Something inexpensive that let's me roll tubes as easy and cheap as possible I'd like enough power to potentially drive HE-500's some day if that is possible. I'm not in a rush so I'd like to learn and probably buy something used.

Any thoughts?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's about how bad they sound ,some will tell you straight up that they won't work or clip at high volume ....so far they sound just fine
> For me the biggest improvement came with 880s ,they sound way better with OTL
> 
> 
> 
> With the HE-500, HE-6, LCD2 and so on it is a big problem.
> 
> With the HE-400 and the various incarnations of the fostex T50-RPs, they will do just fine.
> 
> Your DT880s sound good with an OTL amp because high impedance headphones tend to (NOT ALWAYS) sound better with an otl amp. Have you tried rolling the *power tube yet*?
> 
> Also, you might wanna try the RCA 6SN7 red base. They are kind of pricey, but they sound really nice.
Click to expand...

that's when they shine the most ,I have tried TS 5998 and will get Chatham (almost the same ) but they love my Tung Sol *7236*/Raytheon 6SN7GTB combination , bass is as good as HE400 and the highs are awesome
I also have this bad boy incoming


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Scorpion667

Just snagged the Theorem 720 for use with my iphone 5. A change of pants is in order.

I'm coming from an amped iphone 5 line out (30pin adapter, L9, E12). The E12 is no slouch but iphone 5 dac is just ok.

It's like going from a '99 Honda to a 2014 Corvette Stingray

I need time to absorb what's going on. I'm left rather speechless with the improvement. Hold me guys



Will be getting a low profile, right angled cable between phone and DAC soon.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> that's when they shine the most ,I have tried TS 5998 and will get Chatham (almost the same ) but they love my Tung Sol *7236*/Raytheon 6SN7GTB combination , bass is as good as HE400 and the highs are awesome
> I also have this bad boy incoming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I actually revised my post after I sent it, but apparently the changes never stuck.

Also, keep an eye out for weird tung sol tubes. Sometimes for what ever reason tungsol made like weird one of a kind replacement tubes for the military only. When ever tung sol patented military only tubes, they were always extremely good tubes. Just finding information about these tubes is difficult, and finding them for sale is even rarer.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could try coaxial for giggles I guess, but you should be fine.


Is coax better than toslink ?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> that's when they shine the most ,I have tried TS 5998 and will get Chatham (almost the same ) but they love my Tung Sol *7236*/Raytheon 6SN7GTB combination , bass is as good as HE400 and the highs are awesome
> I also have this bad boy incoming
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually revised my post after I sent it, but apparently the changes never stuck.
> 
> Also, keep an eye out for weird tung sol tubes. Sometimes for what ever reason tungsol made like weird one of a kind replacement tubes for the military only. When ever tung sol patented military only tubes, they were always extremely good tubes. Just finding information about these tubes *is difficult, and finding them for sale* is even rarer.
Click to expand...

I was very lucky and got two of them ,there is one more for the grabs







from the same source


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Is coax better than toslink ?


I highly doubt it, they're both SPDIF. As far as I know optical should be better due to the cable not picking up noise.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Is coax better than toslink ?


Not really. Sometimes people report a difference because they think optical has weird jitter problems.

All I am saying is that if you have the ability to use coax, just get the 3 dollar coax cable and test it for yourself. You never know.


----------



## h2on0

My first foray into tubes. Amperex/Mullard 12AT7 and a Amperex Bugle Boy 6DJ8. This is a pretty fun little hobby. Thanks you guys.


----------



## phillyd

Just bought my first real tube amp! Got an Antique Sound Lab MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII with a pair of EL84's and a 12ax7lps. The goal is to keep this for HE-500's one day. Got it for a bargain!


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just bought my first real tube amp! Got an Antique Sound Lab MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII with a pair of EL84's and a 12ax7lps. The goal is to keep this for HE-500's one day. Got it for a bargain!


You get that one from Head-Fi?


----------



## pez

Lol that's what I was thinking/wondering, too.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just bought my first real tube amp! Got an Antique Sound Lab MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII with a pair of EL84's and a 12ax7lps. The goal is to keep this for HE-500's one day. Got it for a bargain!


Pics? It sounds like it is a beast.

A little OT. Any word on when ppcs is going to get the new mayhems aurora 2 in stock? I'm waiting to redo my loop and ppcs is the only place i like to order from.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> You get that one from Head-Fi?


Yeah. He beat you to the punch.

PM me when you are ready to buy. I will try and find another.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> Pics? It sounds like it is a beast.
> 
> A little OT. Any word on when ppcs is going to get the new mayhems aurora 2 in stock? I'm waiting to redo my loop and ppcs is the only place i like to order from.


I would strongly urge you to run with pure deionized water for the time being. I would not buy that stuff anyways. No matter what, the aurora will still degrade your water cooling parts over time (mainly your pump).

At least give the coolant at least 4-6 months after release before you buy it. Let other people be the beta testers and let them risk their water cooling gear.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> You get that one from Head-Fi?


Yep!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> Pics? It sounds like it is a beast.
> 
> A little OT. Any word on when ppcs is going to get the new mayhems aurora 2 in stock? I'm waiting to redo my loop and ppcs is the only place i like to order from.





On the Aurora coolants, we just got a stock of the standard Aurora. We aren't sure when the Aurora 2 will be available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would strongly urge you to run with pure deionized water for the time being. I would not buy that stuff anyways. No matter what, the aurora will still degrade your water cooling parts over time (mainly your pump).
> 
> At least give the coolant at least 4-6 months after release before you buy it. Let other people be the beta testers and let them risk their water cooling gear.


Mayhems Aurora is a short-term show coolant. However, I have ran their pastels for up to 6 months in a system and it washes out with a quick flush of warm water. I highly recommend their dyes and pastel coolants.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> 
> 
> On the Aurora coolants, we just got a stock of the standard Aurora. We aren't sure when the Aurora 2 will be available.
> Mayhems Aurora is a short-term show coolant. However, I have ran their pastels for up to 6 months in a system and it washes out with a quick flush of warm water. I highly recommend their dyes and pastel coolants.


Sure the pastel is fine. Really anything that is properly mixed is fine. But that aurora stuff killed two of my show PC pumps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sure the pastel is fine. Really anything that is properly mixed is fine. But that aurora stuff killed two of my show PC pumps.


Wow! They really warn you to be careful with what you use it on. They also recommend you disassemble your block and take off the restriction plate thingy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Wow! They really warn you to be careful with what you use it on. They also recommend you disassemble your block and take off the restriction plate thingy.


Yeah, I was expecting it to happen, so I used the cheap 50 dollar phobya pumps. I shudder to think what would happen to my poor D5 pump if I used that stuff.

Oh and I had taken off the restriction plate as well.


----------



## phillyd

Back on the topic of headphones and such, I'm trying to see if schiit will accept a return for my Vali as it came with a litte scratch on it. I was going to sell it anyways so I figured I might as well give it a shot.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Hoping to join this club before too long, would be great if some of the experts around here would chime in on my thread and help out a bit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1465992/400-budget-what-should-i-get-to-make-my-ears-happy/0_50


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> he500 $527.12
> 
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/HiFiMan-HE-500-Headphones/productinfo/1HMHE500/#.UvYxmvldVGS
> same here ,all tho it was all day -trying to find the best bass/mids combo for 880s and surprisingly the breakthrough came from $10 tube http://www.ebay.com/itm/171218738831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> final set up
> [Tung Sol 7236+Raytheon/Crosley 6SN7GTB]-DV336SE
> [Smoked Ge 6dj8 Ecc88]-Aune T1
> 
> 
> the 880s can deliver groundshaking bass and liquid highs without the "sharp"treble and that's why I love tube rolling


hows the Darkvoice?


----------



## Zillerella

Just bhought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm.
They really sounds silly not enough bass, and thought they where for bassheads?. Can you explain why?
Was told that the onboard sound on Asus Formula VI could handle them just fine







Do I really need a amp/dac combo or smth?


----------



## jameyscott

The formula's on board sound is a gimmick.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> he500 $527.12
> 
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/HiFiMan-HE-500-Headphones/productinfo/1HMHE500/#.UvYxmvldVGS
> same here ,all tho it was all day -trying to find the best bass/mids combo for 880s and surprisingly the breakthrough came from $10 tube http://www.ebay.com/itm/171218738831?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> final set up
> [Tung Sol 7236+Raytheon/Crosley 6SN7GTB]-DV336SE
> [Smoked Ge 6dj8 Ecc88]-Aune T1
> 
> 
> the 880s can deliver groundshaking bass and liquid highs without the "sharp"treble and that's why I love tube rolling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hows the Darkvoice?
Click to expand...

loving it ,I have this inbound







(Aune +DV =







)
Haltron 6AS7G A1834 (GEC/MOV/Hammersmith A1834/6AS7G)
NOS NIB TUNG SOL 6SN7GT (the real deal -mint)


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just bhought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm.
> They really sounds silly not enough bass, and thought they where for bassheads?. Can you explain why?
> Was told that the onboard sound on Asus Formula VI could handle them just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need a amp/dac combo or smth?


A better amp or DAC isn't going to hurt, but it's not going to really give you more bass.

DT 770 Pro 80 has too much bass for me, but it's not ridiculous amounts.

Are they sealing properly on your head? You could try EQ or buying the gel pads for them, which should get a better seal that gives you more bass.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Are they sealing properly on your head?


Yea they are.
Just think I was used to even more bass but they sound great in games and to music!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> The formula's on board sound is a gimmick.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## bumblebee1980

would you guys like a Tube Rolling Thread?
Quote:


> Device
> 
> Aune T1
> 
> Tubes
> 
> Amperex PCC88 Tube (7DJ8) +8 (8 people like it)
> 
> maybe a picture


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> on board sound is a gimmick.


Okay.
What could be a nice dac/amp combo then?
Can get some fiio models. money isnt a problem







which one?

Edit:
The E07K or E17?


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I just got the Aune T1 today. This thing sounds awesome and I can't wait to get a better set of headphones to truly test its ability. Though, in the mean time, does anyone have any suggestions on tubes? I've heard that the one that comes with the T1 is only OK. I don't want to spend too much money because I want to save up for either some HE400s or HD650s, but if there is a tube out there that would be able to replace this with a significant enough sound quality increase for a lower price, I would have to consider dropping a bit on it.


----------



## Simca

Some people feel that an amp helps them bring out the bass. Some feel you just need to break them in a bit. Some just don't think they're all that bassy. Many people EQ their DT770s beyond flat as well.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Some people feel that an amp helps them bring out the bass. Some feel you just need to break them in a bit. Some just don't think they're all that bassy. Many people EQ their DT770s beyond flat as well.


What does EQ mean?
Noob here


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> What does EQ mean?
> Noob here


equalizer.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just bhought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm.
> They really sounds silly not enough bass, and thought they where for bassheads?. Can you explain why?
> Was told that the onboard sound on Asus Formula VI could handle them just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need a amp/dac combo or smth?


They are known as a basshead can, but I would disagree. They lack sub-bass and the bass is just very punchy. My HE-300's are MUCH more accurate in the low-end as well as being louder for most bass notes. They also run pretty well without amplification. Be warned though, they are warm, which means they boost the low-mids.


----------



## h2on0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> would you guys like a Tube Rolling Thread?


Yes.


----------



## phillyd

I'd love a tube-rolling thread!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Some people feel that an amp helps them bring out the bass. Some feel you just need to break them in a bit. Some just don't think they're all that bassy. Many people EQ their DT770s beyond flat as well.


Leatherette pads, breaking them in and amping them properly assists with bass, but they are still lacking IMO

I had mine EQ'ed like this:


----------



## Simca

Tube rolling thread is beyond impractical as every tube will sound different on every amp. If you'd like to start a tube rolling thread for a single amp, then feel free to do so, but it'll never work across amps.

Some tubes won't even work on all amps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tube rolling thread is beyond impractical as every tube will sound different on every amp. If you'd like to start a tube rolling thread for a single amp, then feel free to do so, but it'll never work across amps.
> 
> Some tubes won't even work on all amps.


You could just discuss each tube/amp combo, but the tube amp community is awfully small here.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Tube rolling thread is beyond impractical as every tube will sound different on every amp. If you'd like to start a tube rolling thread for a single amp, then feel free to do so, but it'll never work across amps.
> 
> Some tubes won't even work on all amps.


Is it also like op-amp rolling?

aka complete non-sense?


----------



## phillyd

My Vali came with a scratch above the volume knob. It is now out of the 15-day refund period and the RMA period for aesthetic issues, but Schiit is sending me a new chassis for it, free of charge! Great CS!!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is it also like op-amp rolling?
> 
> aka complete non-sense?


no


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You could just discuss each tube/amp combo, but the tube amp community is awfully small here.


Even on Head-fi, it's broken down into threads revolving around a particular amp. Having an endless combination of amps and tubes = a big mess impossible to wade through.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah that does sound like a mess.


----------



## friend'scatdied

You can always pre-empt the problem by going solid state to begin with.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You can always pre-empt the problem by going solid state to begin with.


But tubes are so much fun!

If you want simple, tubes are NOT the way to go.


----------



## mikeaj

Gotta fill out a spreadsheet with impressions every combination of headphone, amp, DAC, amp op amps / tubes, DAC op amps / tubes, interconnects, headphone cables, and dogs you own. Then you'll know which synergized the best.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Just bhought a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 770 pro 80 ohm.
> They really sounds silly not enough bass, and thought they where for bassheads?. Can you explain why?
> Was told that the onboard sound on Asus Formula VI could handle them just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I really need a amp/dac combo or smth?


You could try EQ'ing. It's got quite a bit of bass, and it's exaggerated, but if you're used to stuff that's all bass, and then the other stuff, it can sound a bit lacking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Okay.
> What could be a nice dac/amp combo then?
> Can get some fiio models. money isnt a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one?
> 
> Edit:
> The E07K or E17?


A good start for the $200-250 price range is the Magni/Modi combo or the Vali/Modi combo. Most likely will be a step above a FiiO solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are known as a basshead can, but I would disagree. They lack sub-bass and the bass is just very punchy. My HE-300's are MUCH more accurate in the low-end as well as being louder for most bass notes. They also run pretty well without amplification. Be warned though, they are warm, which means they boost the low-mids.


Just no.

If you're lacking sub-bass on the DT770s then something is wrong within your system. The mid-bass hump is higher than the sub-bass, but that sub-bass is more than there.

I present to you this:
=713&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=713&scale=30


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just no.
> 
> If you're lacking sub-bass on the DT770s then something is wrong within your system. The mid-bass hump is higher than the sub-bass, but that sub-bass is more than there.
> 
> I present to you this:
> =713&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=713&scale=30


Nothing is wrong with my system. I have tried them with a Vali + Modi, and a Fiio E17. The bass is there, and even more than most headphones, but nowhere near basshead levels. They simply do not compare to the HE-300's for bass.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is it also like op-amp rolling?
> 
> aka complete non-sense?


Nope.

Where op amps have similar manufacturing processes, tubes have completely different manufacturing styles. Some tubes have a better vacuum than others, some tubes are made with different metal, and some tubes are just plain different.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Nothing is wrong with my system. I have tried them with a Vali + Modi, and a Fiio E17. The bass is there, and even more than most headphones, but nowhere near basshead levels. They simply do not compare to the HE-300's for bass.


So then you're speaking of accuracy. Big difference between accuracy and impact.

Also an E17 and Vali/Modi setup isn't necessarily end-all-be-all. That and I've mentioned before, the Modi is effectively going to hurt any headphone that has an already v-shaped sonic signature.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I just got the Aune T1 today. This thing sounds awesome and I can't wait to get a better set of headphones to truly test its ability. Though, in the mean time, does anyone have any suggestions on tubes? I've heard that the one that comes with the T1 is only OK. I don't want to spend too much money because I want to save up for either some HE400s or HD650s, but if there is a tube out there that would be able to replace this with a significant enough sound quality increase for a lower price, I would have to consider dropping a bit on it.


you won't regret it








http://www.ebay.com/itm/281262637204?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So then you're speaking of accuracy. Big difference between accuracy and impact.
> 
> Also an E17 and Vali/Modi setup isn't necessarily end-all-be-all. That and I've mentioned before, the Modi is effectively going to hurt any headphone that has an already v-shaped sonic signature.


Yeah, even I gotta say that something sounds wrong.

The HE-300s are bass light in comparison to the DT770s.

Unless you have the 32ohm version? In which case it is possible that your amps simple do not pair well with the DT770s.

IDK. I will simply be interested to hear your thoughts on how it sounds with your new amp.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Gotta fill out a spreadsheet with impressions every combination of headphone, amp, DAC, amp op amps / tubes, DAC op amps / tubes, interconnects, headphone cables, and dogs you own. Then you'll know which synergized the best.


Yeah, I noticed that when I had my old dog it sounded much different than when I had my new dog.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, even I gotta say that something sounds wrong.
> 
> The HE-300s are bass light in comparison to the DT770s.
> 
> Unless you have the 32ohm version? In which case it is possible that your amps simple do not pair well with the DT770s.
> 
> IDK. I will simply be interested to hear your thoughts on how it sounds with your new amp.


I've had the 80 ohms and now have the 32 LEs. Both have a pretty steady impact and extension between each other. The combination of the pads being a pleather instead of velour, and just the slight difference in the sound, the bass is ever-so-slightly lighter on the 32 LEs. Mids are a tad more pronounced and the highs are still pretty reminiscent of the Beyer signature 'sparkle'.


----------



## phillyd

I still have the DT770's so I'll test them with my new amp when I get them. I have the 80 ohm version. The thumping mid-bass is louder but the lower you go with the DT770's the quieter. That is much less true with the HE-300.

As for the amps, you shouldn't have to pay more than $230 for a DAC/AMP setup to use most of what a $170 headphone offers.

I had issues with extension and accuracy.


----------



## roflcopter159

So after using my Aune T1 for a few hours I have noticed that it can get pretty warm. Is that normal for a tube device, or could something be wrong? I wouldn't say that it is hot, but it is definitely warm to the touch. Even the plug on my headphones is warm when I unplug them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So after using my Aune T1 for a few hours I have noticed that it can get pretty warm. Is that normal for a tube device, or could something be wrong? I wouldn't say that it is hot, but it is definitely warm to the touch. Even the plug on my headphones is warm when I unplug them.


normal.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> A good start for the $200-250 price range is the Magni/Modi combo or the Vali/Modi combo. Most likely will be a step above a FiiO solution.


Don't think I can get the schiit modi/magni in Denmark, so if I should pick up a fiio, which one should I pick?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> A good start for the $200-250 price range is the Magni/Modi combo or the Vali/Modi combo. Most likely will be a step above a FiiO solution.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think I can get the schiit modi/magni in Denmark, so if I should pick up a fiio, which one should I pick?
Click to expand...

Can you get an O2+ODAC? If you can get one cheap enough, that would be much better than a fiio. You could also try a C5D or an iBasso option, if available.


----------



## Zillerella

can you please give me a link to the O2+ODAC?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> can you please give me a link to the O2+ODAC?


Head 'n' HiFi
With the "Weekly Priority Mail" the parts are shipped from Germany instead of Switzerland.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Head 'n' HiFi
> With the "Weekly Priority Mail" the parts are shipped from Germany instead of Switzerland


That is pretty expensive :/
Though it looks awesome and i'm sure it would do me fine.

Edit:
it is this one right? http://www.headnhifi.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=51


----------



## pez

What is your budget? it's probably a bit inflated because you're in Denmark, but it translates to around $310.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> What is your budget? it's probably a bit inflated because you're in Denmark, but it translates to around $310.


1500DKK or around 275$


----------



## phillyd

After side-by-side testing, I have confirmed my previous thoughts except for one thing.The HE-300's are quieter in the mid-bass, but considerably more accurate and extend much better. I did not realize how much harder that mid-bass was from the Beyers. For kick-drums, it does insanely well. They are still awfully bright for my tastes. Maybe the MG Head OTL MK3 will smooth them out.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> would you guys like a Tube Rolling Thread?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Device
> 
> Aune T1
> 
> Tubes
> 
> Amperex PCC88 Tube (7DJ8) +8 (8 people like it)
> 
> maybe a picture
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Gotta fill out a spreadsheet with impressions every combination of headphone, amp, DAC, amp op amps / tubes, DAC op amps / tubes, interconnects, headphone cables, and dogs you own. Then you'll know which synergized the best.


Nope,you don't have to fill out nothing ,you post your experience with particular tube/amp combination ,..tube rolling is nothing new and the tubes most of as using were made 10~80 years ago or more ,so most of the hard work have been done trying to find the characteristics of each tube and the combination of both ,tube rolling is great hobby and brings ppl together
I asked bee to open up one of this threads since I don't feel comfortable posting picks or discussing tubes in a thread that was dedicated to Headphones and Earphones especially since there is so much bad and uneducated reaction here (OCN) about tube rolling in general
I would like to see a thread that consists of links ,info on some of the amps we are using and tube/amp(new) combination ,a place to share the know how and help others
here is one link and plenty info on most common tubes being used this days
http://blog.naver.com/small_world/20153195985

On some forums there are sections dedicated to tube rolling so I'm very surprised OCN doesn't even have one thread dedicated to tube rolling ...I wonder why..








http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/


----------



## AbidingDude

Anyone here own a pair of AKG K702's ?

I'm considering purchasing a pair, but I've heard from a few people that there remarkably neutral and quite veiled sounding
can anyone attest to this or am I wrong?
I'm aware many people say you need an amp for them, I ordered a Schiit Vali + Modi a few days ago so I should be all good


----------



## Smanci

Simply loving the AKG K500 despite the not fantastic instrument separation and lack of bass quantity... Perfect for jazz... So smooth and airy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbidingDude*
> 
> Anyone here own a pair of AKG K702's ?
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a pair, but I've heard from a few people that there remarkably neutral and quite veiled sounding
> can anyone attest to this or am I wrong?
> I'm aware many people say you need an amp for them, I ordered a Schiit Vali + Modi a few days ago so I should be all good


Would you be willing to buy used headphones?

If not, then I recommend you look at the HE-300s. There is a lot more bass and body to the sound where as the K702s sound kind of thin.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Hi Guys, I need some help and tips regarding good quality headphones for use mainly in PC Gaming and some music in general (PC / Mobile). My budget is $100 - $200.

I'm looking for brand/model types of Beyerdynamic DT770, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and Sennheiser's (so many kinds and models to choose from







), lower models of these brands are welcome and unfortunately other brands are hard to find in my region but feel free to recommend.

Currently I'm using an on-board audio (Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC) from my ASUS motherboard and I'm planning to use external DAC FiiO E10 or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD when the extra cash is available or do you still recommend me buying a good internal soundcard over an external DAC?

Also, I don't think i need to use amps for my simple needs...

I don't know the real difference of the rated ohms and as per general guide in the Beyerdynamic website: http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-770-pro.html - *32 ohms: for mobile applications / 80 ohms: for recording applications within the studio / 250 ohms: for mixing applications in the studio*. I guess the higher the number the better all around? You can tell I'm a noob and hoping for your help and i may come up with additional questions...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nope,you don't have to fill out nothing ,you post your experience with particular tube/amp combination ,..tube rolling is nothing new and the tubes most of as using were made 10~80 years ago or more ,so most of the hard work have been done trying to find the characteristics of each tube and the combination of both ,tube rolling is great hobby and brings ppl together
> I asked bee to open up one of this threads since I don't feel comfortable posting picks or discussing tubes in a thread that was dedicated to Headphones and Earphones especially since there is so much bad and uneducated reaction here (OCN) about tube rolling in general
> I would like to see a thread that consists of links ,info on some of the amps we are using and tube/amp(new) combination ,a place to share the know how and help others
> here is one link and plenty info on most common tubes being used this days
> http://blog.naver.com/small_world/20153195985
> 
> On some forums there are sections dedicated to tube rolling so I'm very surprised OCN doesn't even have one thread dedicated to tube rolling ...I wonder why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/


This is pretty much impossible, due to the following:

- Different amps sometimes roll different tubes
- Same tubes sound different on different amps
- Same tubes can sound different going from person to person
- Tubes can sound different depending on if they are close to expiring
- There are unfortunately some fake tubes out there
- Not many people actually own tube amps on OCN that I know of


----------



## AbidingDude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Would you be willing to buy used headphones?
> 
> If not, then I recommend you look at the HE-300s. There is a lot more bass and body to the sound where as the K702s sound kind of thin.


Probably not, Just cause shipping from Virginia to where I live in Australia is rather expensive, Cheers anyways though

I looked into a few reviews of the HE-300's, They seem like the best open back headphones sub $300, That seems like my best option anyways
The DT 880's also seem fairly solid & I've seen a fair few people recommend them, Have you had any experience using them?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is pretty much impossible, due to the following:
> 
> - Different amps sometimes roll different tubes
> - Same tubes sound different on different amps
> - Same tubes can sound different going from person to person
> - Tubes can sound different depending on if they are close to expiring
> - There are unfortunately some fake tubes out there
> - Not many people actually own tube amps on OCN that I know of


Furthermore, we're not even getting into tube matching and pairing, which on rare tubes is even harder to find.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nope,you don't have to fill out nothing ,you post your experience with particular tube/amp combination ,..tube rolling is nothing new and the tubes most of as using were made 10~80 years ago or more ,so most of the hard work have been done trying to find the characteristics of each tube and the combination of both ,tube rolling is great hobby and brings ppl together
> I asked bee to open up one of this threads since I don't feel comfortable posting picks or discussing tubes in a thread that was dedicated to Headphones and Earphones especially since there is so much bad and uneducated reaction here (OCN) about tube rolling in general
> I would like to see a thread that consists of links ,info on some of the amps we are using and tube/amp(new) combination ,a place to share the know how and help others
> here is one link and plenty info on most common tubes being used this days
> http://blog.naver.com/small_world/20153195985
> 
> On some forums there are sections dedicated to tube rolling so I'm very surprised OCN doesn't even have one thread dedicated to tube rolling ...I wonder why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/
> 
> 
> 
> Because maybe less than 100 people have tube amps. Even fewer people have tube amps that you can swap the tubes on, and even fewer people still have any real desire to swap tubes.
> 
> I mean the only amp that people will have that would be even remotely popular would be the Aune T1.
> 
> Another thing to keep in mind is that tube rolling threads are designed to help people find the best bang for the buck tube. If people wanted the best tube, then they would either buy a very specific RCA, Telefunken, or Mullard tube and call it a day.
> 
> If people need cheap power tubes, then they should either buy Valve Art or JJ tubes and if people need cheap cheap preamp tubes, then RCA or Tung Sol makes very nice ones.
> 
> Its not like tube rolling is some mix and match game.
Click to expand...

this is your opinion and you entitle to it ,I just like to know why would you care if there is a tube rolling thread or not ...is this your leaving room or a house that you own ? no this is public forum and anyone can post or open up a thread on a topic that might interest more then you
I'm not going to fight this or try to make this happen ,I can tell what this is about ..enjoy your forum


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Only there was no wrong information posted. Just his piss poor opinion backed by NOTHING.


That was in response to him saying there is misinformation that comes up.


----------



## Simca

Quote:
Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41* 


Nope,you don't have to fill out nothing ,you post your experience with particular tube/amp combination ,..tube rolling is nothing new and the tubes most of as using were made 10~80 years ago or more ,so most of the hard work have been done trying to find the characteristics of each tube and the combination of both,tube rolling is great hobby and brings ppl together
I asked bee to open up one of this threads since I don't feel comfortable posting picks or discussing tubes in a thread that was dedicated to Headphones and Earphones *especially since there is so much bad and uneducated reaction here (OCN) about tube rolling in general*
I would like to see a thread that consists of links ,info on some of the amps we are using and tube/amp(new) combination ,a place to share the know how and help others



> here is one link and plenty info on most common tubes being used this days
> http://blog.naver.com/small_world/20153195985
> 
> On some forums there are sections dedicated to tube rolling so I'm very surprised OCN doesn't even have one thread dedicated to tube rolling ...I wonder why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/



Most of the hard work has been done trying to find the characteristics? What? It changes on every amp. If the characteristics were so set in stone, you wouldn't need a tube rolling thread because the information would be practically dictionary worthy.
Ignorant, unbased, and no one I've seen on OCN has ever bashed tube rolling. Where are you even coming up with this?
As good intentioned as you may think your thread will be, it will actually probably cause more harm than good because people will think that whatever tubes you've used on your amp will sound good on their amp, when in reality it probably won't which is why the thread is pretty useless without a particular amp being selected for the thread. You'll just make people go out and buy poor tubes and they won't be any the wiser.
We've already expressed why the thread is poorly constructed, won't have many members and is ultimately not serving a useful point on OCN. Feel free to start your thread though as no one here will stop you. Just know that you're serving no justice to any audio enthusiast with your opinions.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is your opinion and you entitle to it ,I just like to know why would you care if there is a tube rolling thread or not ...is this your leaving room or a house that you own ? no this is public forum and anyone can post or open up a thread on a topic that might interest more then you
> I'm not going to fight this or try to make this happen ,I can tell what this is about ..enjoy your forum


It is not an opinion. It is an answer to your question. You asked why we do not have a tube rolling thread on OCN. I am telling you that we do not have one because no one ON OCN has a need for one or has the ability to make one.

If you wanna make a tube rolling thread, be my guest. You are one of the few people besides OC noob and some other people who have mainstream tube amps.

The majority of OCN members either do not have tube anything, they do not have enough money to go and buy a bunch of tubes, or they simply do not care.

I am not saying that we should not have a tube rolling thread. I am not even saying it is a bad idea. What I am saying is that the reason no one has made anything yet is because no one other than a select few people are even capable of making a decent thread to begin with.

The DIY audio forum and head-fi usually have these types of threads because there are hundreds of people who are invested into tube audio enough where there is a higher statistical chance that someone will make the thread.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It is not an opinion. It is an answer to your question. You asked why we do not have a tube rolling thread on OCN. I am telling you that we do not have one because no one ON OCN has a need for one or has the ability to make one.
> 
> If you wanna make a tube rolling thread, be my guest. You are one of the few people besides *OC noob* and some other people who have mainstream tube amps.
> 
> The majority of OCN members either do not have tube anything, they do not have enough money to go and buy a bunch of tubes, or they simply do not care.
> 
> I am not saying that we should not have a tube rolling thread. I am not even saying it is a bad idea. What I am saying is that the reason no one has made anything yet is because no one other than a select few people are even capable of making a decent thread to begin with.
> 
> The DIY audio forum and head-fi usually have these types of threads because there are hundreds of people who are invested into tube audio enough where there is a higher statistical chance that someone will make the thread.


OC'ing Noob no longer has a mainstream tube amp.







He has gone solid state, though he WILL eventually buy another tube amp.


----------



## pez

Boy this thread escalated quickly again.

Update for me, I bought a shorter, custom cable for my HD650. Didn't cost me an arm or a leg either







.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> Nope,you don't have to fill out nothing ,you post your experience with particular tube/amp combination ,..tube rolling is nothing new and the tubes most of as using were made 10~80 years ago or more ,so most of the hard work have been done trying to find the characteristics of each tube and the combination of both ,tube rolling is great hobby and brings ppl together
> I asked bee to open up one of this threads since I don't feel comfortable posting picks or discussing tubes in a thread that was dedicated to Headphones and Earphones especially since there is so much bad and uneducated reaction here (OCN) about tube rolling in general
> I would like to see a thread that consists of links ,info on some of the amps we are using and tube/amp(new) combination ,a place to share the know how and help others
> here is one link and plenty info on most common tubes being used this days
> http://blog.naver.com/small_world/20153195985
> 
> On some forums there are sections dedicated to tube rolling so I'm very surprised OCN doesn't even have one thread dedicated to tube rolling ...I wonder why..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/tubes-valves/
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much impossible, due to the following:
> 
> - Different amps sometimes roll different tubes (it was an example ,there is a lot more to it )
> - Same tubes sound different on different amps
> - Same tubes can sound different going from person to person
> - Tubes can sound different depending on if they are close to expiring
> - There are unfortunately some fake tubes out there
> - Not many people actually own tube amps on OCN that I know of
Click to expand...

-I was referring to the tubes that actually use this type of tubes
-yes that's why you share your findings
- the link I posted is very accurate on how the tube listed sound without going to deep in a micro detail
- I'm talking about good working tube and not some ailing none tested tube
-that's the reason you share your findings...again
-since all it's recommended here is SS I'm not surprised anymore

thanks for sharing


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

edit. OCN went haywire and posted some old comments.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> -I was referring to the tubes that actually use this type of tubes
> -yes that's why you share your findings
> - the link I posted is very accurate on how the tube listed sound without going to deep in a micro detail
> - I'm talking about good working tube and not some ailing none tested tube
> -that's the reason you share your findings...again
> -since all it's recommended here is SS I'm not surprised anymore
> 
> thanks for sharing


If you would like to start a thread for tube rolling, definitely let me know once you are ready to get started. I will be more than happy to help you out to the best of my abilities!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OC'ing Noob no longer has a mainstream tube amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has gone solid state, though he WILL eventually buy another tube amp.


Not the liquid fire I hope

Don't think I did not see simcas post you sly dog. No crappy tube amps for you


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I don't have access to it right this second, but the most I could contribute is my tube rolling impressions for the antique sound labs amp.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I hope someone read my 1st post on this thread and btw I'm looking for help/tips.









http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/23630#post_21761292


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned

Here is the dealio folks, please remember to be respectful to other members when replying or posting. We can all get along maturely and debate things properly would be greatly appreciated.

Let's not re-hash removed content and move foward. Carry on.


----------



## Simca

I was wondering how moderation would handle this issue. I have to admit, this was the much better road to take than I'm used to seeing.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi Guys, I need some help and tips regarding good quality headphones for use mainly in PC Gaming and some music in general (PC / Mobile). My budget is $100 - $200.
> 
> I'm looking for brand/model types of Beyerdynamic DT770, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and Sennheiser's (so many kinds and models to choose from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), lower models of these brands are welcome and unfortunately other brands are hard to find in my region but feel free to recommend.
> 
> Currently I'm using an on-board audio (Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC) from my ASUS motherboard and I'm planning to use external DAC FiiO E10 or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD when the extra cash is available or do you still recommend me buying a good internal soundcard over an external DAC?
> 
> Also, I don't think i need to use amps for my simple needs...
> 
> I don't know the real difference of the rated ohms and as per general guide in the Beyerdynamic website: http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-770-pro.html - *32 ohms: for mobile applications / 80 ohms: for recording applications within the studio / 250 ohms: for mixing applications in the studio*. I guess the higher the number the better all around? You can tell I'm a noob and hoping for your help and i may come up with additional questions...


The DT770 80ohm works fine even with onboard/mobile devices.
It wouldn't hurt to tell us where you are from/which shops you can use. Not to mention your music tastes (Dubstep or classical?).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Hi Guys, I need some help and tips regarding good quality headphones for use mainly in PC Gaming and some music in general (PC / Mobile). My budget is $100 - $200.
> 
> I'm looking for brand/model types of Beyerdynamic DT770, Audio-Technica ATH-M50 and Sennheiser's (so many kinds and models to choose from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), lower models of these brands are welcome and unfortunately other brands are hard to find in my region but feel free to recommend.
> 
> Currently I'm using an on-board audio (Realtek® ALC892 8-Channel High Definition Audio CODEC) from my ASUS motherboard and I'm planning to use external DAC FiiO E10 or Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi HD when the extra cash is available or do you still recommend me buying a good internal soundcard over an external DAC?
> 
> Also, I don't think i need to use amps for my simple needs...
> 
> I don't know the real difference of the rated ohms and as per general guide in the Beyerdynamic website: http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-770-pro.html - *32 ohms: for mobile applications / 80 ohms: for recording applications within the studio / 250 ohms: for mixing applications in the studio*. I guess the higher the number the better all around? You can tell I'm a noob and hoping for your help and i may come up with additional questions...


- Budget? I am assuming $100-225 range?
- Music preference?
- Is sound isolation important?
- Would you be open to buying used?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not the liquid fire I hope
> 
> Don't think I did not see simcas post you sly dog. No crappy tube amps for you


B-B-But I want to see that liquid fire!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The DT770 80ohm works fine even with onboard/mobile devices.
> It wouldn't hurt to tell us where you are from/which shops you can use. Not to mention your music tastes (Dubstep or classical?).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Budget? I am assuming $100-225 range?
> - Music preference?
> - Is sound isolation important?
> - Would you be open to buying used?


Thanks for your replies. I'm currently reading the post regarding headphone and headset recommendations and i think i'll go with 80 ohm and below variants since it will be more compatible with good soundcards/external DAC rather that having a high ohm headphones which will require more juice and buying more expensive parts to fully enjoy it. What's the differences of low and high ohm headphones anyway?









So far... the ATH-M50, DT770 seems good and what model recommendation for Sennheiser?

For music, I don't have a specific and don't like too much bass... I will need a good isolation for better gaming.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I don't know the real difference of the rated ohms and as per general guide in the Beyerdynamic website: http://north-america.beyerdynamic.com/shop/dt-770-pro.html - *32 ohms: for mobile applications / 80 ohms: for recording applications within the studio / 250 ohms: for mixing applications in the studio*. I guess the higher the number the better all around? You can tell I'm a noob and hoping for your help and i may come up with additional questions...


The ohm rating of the headphone just means how sensitive it is. This means when you have your player volume set to "15/30", a lower ohm headphone will be much louder then a higher ohm. Typically headphone meant for MP3 players have a low ohm rating, so that they don't use as much battery, since you don't have to turn it up as high.

The higher ohm headphones are nice because you have more volume control. If your volume jumps 50% per tick on volume knob instead of 10%, you might only be able to set the headphones a little too loud, or a little too quiet. The downside is that you will probably need a dedicated amplifier to drive them properly.

The ohm rating itself doesn't tell you anything about the quality of the headphone though; there are very good low ohm, and very good high ohm headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I'm currently reading the post regarding headphone and headset recommendations and i think i'll go with 80 ohm and below variants since it will be more compatible with good soundcards/external DAC rather that having a high ohm headphones which will require more juice and buying more expensive parts to fully enjoy it. What's the differences of low and high ohm headphones anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far... the ATH-M50, DT770 seems good and what model recommendation for Sennheiser?
> 
> For music, I don't have a specific and don't like too much bass... I will need a good isolation for better gaming.


In a nut shell, the higher the impedance the more likely you will need amplification to properly drive the headphones. What is your hard budget?


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The ohm rating of the headphone just means how sensitive it is. This means when you have your player volume set to "15/30", a lower ohm headphone will be much louder then a higher ohm. Typically headphone meant for MP3 players have a low ohm rating, so that they don't use as much battery, since you don't have to turn it up as high.
> 
> The higher ohm headphones are nice because you have more volume control. If your volume jumps 50% per tick on volume knob instead of 10%, you might only be able to set the headphones a little too loud, or a little too quiet. The downside is that you will probably need a dedicated amplifier to drive them properly.
> 
> The ohm rating itself doesn't tell you anything about the quality of the headphone though; there are very good low ohm, and very good high ohm headphones.






Thanks! Very nice explanation and i understand it clearly from a noob standpoint.









Well, since this is my first time buying a good headphone i guess it won''t hurt if buy a not so expensive but good headphone and also i need to buy a soundcard/external DAC as well for $200 budget.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> B-B-But I want to see that liquid fire!


Have you heard it? It sounds like what the schiit lyr was supposed to sound like. It is just an over priced lyr.

For 2 grand you can have a 300b mobo block amp a preamp, and a new dac. Just saying.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Thanks for your replies. I'm currently reading the post regarding headphone and headset recommendations and i think i'll go with 80 ohm and below variants since it will be more compatible with good soundcards/external DAC rather that having a high ohm headphones which will require more juice and buying more expensive parts to fully enjoy it. What's the differences of low and high ohm headphones anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far... the ATH-M50, DT770 seems good and what model recommendation for Sennheiser?
> 
> For music, I don't have a specific and *don't like too much bass*... I will need a good isolation for better gaming.


The DT770 wouldn't be for you then. Consider the Shure line-up as well. The SRH440 and 840 fall into your budget. Sennheiser offers the HD380 which offers a recessed midrange, fairly bassy presentation and somewhat of a roll-off of the treble. So think, bassy, decent vocals and guitars, and moreso accurate and clear treble, rather than 'harsh'. All three of those options are easy to drive and don't require external/additional amping.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Yeah. I have a thought of that too. DT770 seems popular for many audience due to it's bass quality and comfort that is why i looked up that model as well.

My primary objective is to have a great gaming experience with (FPS/BF4) and i'm not sure if i needed too much bass on the headphone since the game occasionally have detonating bomb/grenades everywhere. Probably a good sound stage quality if perfect for my preference. I opted for not too much bass because i'm not into bass music for headphones.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Yeah. I have a thought of that too. DT770 seems popular for many audience due to it's bass quality and comfort that is why i looked up that model as well.
> 
> My primary objective is to have a great gaming experience with (FPS/BF4) and i'm not sure if i needed too much bass on the headphone since the game occasionally have detonating bomb/grenades everywhere. Probably a good sound stage quality if perfect for my preference. I opted for not too much bass because i'm not into bass music for headphones.


If you aren't looking for a lot of bass of any type I would recommend checking out DT880's. Much less bright and very balanced. Bass isn't exaggerated but also not lacking.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you aren't looking for a lot of bass of any type I would recommend checking out DT880's. Much less bright and very balanced. Bass isn't exaggerated but also not lacking.


Thanks! for the recommendation. I'll check this out as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Yeah. I have a thought of that too. DT770 seems popular for many audience due to it's bass quality and comfort that is why i looked up that model as well.
> 
> My primary objective is to have a great gaming experience with (FPS/BF4) and i'm not sure if i needed too much bass on the headphone since the game occasionally have detonating bomb/grenades everywhere. Probably a good sound stage quality if perfect for my preference. I opted for not too much bass because i'm not into bass music for headphones.


Is isolation a necessity? If not, open headphones give you a better soundstage (general rule of thumb). You won't get the same 'type' of bass that you get with closed headphones or IEMs/earphones, but there are still open headphones with great bass.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is isolation a necessity? If not, open headphones give you a better soundstage (general rule of thumb). You won't get the same 'type' of bass that you get with closed headphones or IEMs/earphones, but there are still open headphones with great bass.


Good point. Thanks! I'm checking out some other types as well... Open headphones seems better suited for me, so i can hear my other half screaming at me while playing. lol







Back to more reading.


----------



## pez

Then the Beyerdynamic suggestions are good ones. I'm not familiar with the open Sennheiser headphones in the sub-$200 bracket, but someone else is sure to chime in here.


----------



## DrGroove

HD558 is one of the better open options below $200. Q701 is $200, or if you can buy used the K702 can be had for around $200. It doesn't have the bumps that the Q701/K701 have.


----------



## jameyscott

The q701 is a fantastic gaming headphone. I bought mine new for 220 because there weren't any used ones that I could find that were less than 200 and I was willing to spend the extra 20.









I come from an extremely bloated bass environment so the bass seems a bit low to me, ( i have dual mmats p3.0 12s in my exploder) but others with the headphones can talk about that more.


----------



## saer

Been looking to get my feet wet with some tube goodness and found this locally for an absolute bargain!

It is really great to have both a tube amp and a solid state amp, whenever the mood calls for it


----------



## Simca

Pretty amp. I heard a few things about it. How much did you pay for it?


----------



## saer

$160 with only 20 hours usage so a little bit more time needed for burn in









Was purchased from a middle aged asian guy who sadly, was suffering from tinnitus, so he was unloading all of his audio gear









He sold an un-assembled Bottlehead crack w/ speedball upgrade for $150, which I wish I could have snagged before it sold









He still has a pair of Frugalhorn MK3 with Enabled Alpair 7.3 full range driver - not built yet. For $300


----------



## pez

Wow I would have made myself learn how to solder for a BHC+SB at that price.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> He still has a pair of Frugalhorn MK3 with Enabled Alpair 7.3 full range driver - not built yet. For $300












http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELECTRICBEACH-FRUGEL3-ALPAIR-7-LOUDSPEAKERS-MCRU-EXCLUSIVE-/350893539969?pt=UK_AudioVideoElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_HiFiSpeakers&hash=item51b2e28281


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> $160 with only 20 hours usage so a little bit more time needed for burn in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was purchased from a middle aged asian guy who sadly, was suffering from tinnitus, so he was unloading all of his audio gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He sold an un-assembled Bottlehead crack w/ speedball upgrade for $150, which I wish I could have snagged before it sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He still has a pair of Frugalhorn MK3 with Enabled Alpair 7.3 full range driver - not built yet. For $300


Nice, good price. How do you like it?


----------



## Zillerella

I didnt got an answer yet about which Amp/dac combo I should buy? I got the DT770 Pro 80Ohm
I was suggested the O2+ODAC, but that is a little to expensive,
My budget is around 275$ or 1500DKK
I can buy from almost any danisk shop.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice, good price. How do you like it?


Ya I couldn't believe it, I had initially contacted him regarding the Bottlehead Crack. He mentioned he had this other amp, after reading through some 30+ pages of it over at Head-Fi, I thought it was a steal









I've been putting it through its paces and listening to my usual demo tracks and have been quite surprised by its performance, however, this being my first amp I cannot really compare it to anything else. I can say that it seems to fit the typical tube amp descriptions of "syrupy" and "smooth" compared to my Mjolnir.

Been listening to Gregory Porters entire discography for the past few hours, with all the lights turned off. I feel like when I close my eyes I get transported to another time and place. As corny as that might sound









Couldn't be happier! Except, now I'm curious how the much more expensive tube amps sound.. The tube rolling adventure beings.. I see a Woo Audio amp in my very near future


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I didnt got an answer yet about which Amp/dac combo I should buy?
> I was suggested the O2+ODAC, but that is a little to expensive,
> My budget is around 275$ or 1500DKK
> I can buy from almost any danisk shop.


If you don't mind used you can usually find the O2+ODAC on head-fi for around $200


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> If you don't mind used you can usually find the O2+ODAC on head-fi for around $200


That would be awesome, can you please link to it?








Also other suggestions?


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> That would be awesome, can you please link to it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also other suggestions?


http://www.head-fi.org/ is a forum, like OCN.

People looking to spend within the similar price range you mentioned are usually recommended the O2+ODAC or the Schiit Stack Magni(or Vali)/Modi

amps
http://schiit.com/products/magni (solid state amp)
http://schiit.com/products/vali (subminiature tube amp)

dac
http://schiit.com/products/modi



edit: member Phillyd here has a Vali amp for sale, perhaps you can contact him and see if he will ship internationally to you


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> http://www.head-fi.org/ is a forum, like OCN.


Looks good. Also great reviews








I will defo look for smth in there, but most of them only ships to US

Edit: I find the O2+ODAC from JDS Labs more appeling than the Schiit stack









If I should pick up a fiio product, which one should I go with? They all fit my budget. I don't want to hear "do not buy these, buy those"...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Looks good. Also great reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will defo look for smth in there, but most of them only ships to US
> 
> Edit: I find the O2+ODAC from JDS Labs more appeling than the Schiit stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I should pick up a fiio product, which one should I go with? They all fit my budget. I don't want to hear "do not buy these, buy those"...


Maybe a Fiio E07K + E09K dock?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I didnt got an answer yet about which Amp/dac combo I should buy? I got the DT770 Pro 80Ohm
> I was suggested the O2+ODAC, but that is a little to expensive,
> My budget is around 275$ or 1500DKK
> I can buy from almost any danisk shop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Looks good. Also great reviews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will defo look for smth in there, but most of them only ships to US
> 
> Edit: I find the O2+ODAC from JDS Labs more appeling than the Schiit stack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I should pick up a fiio product, which one should I go with? They all fit my budget. I don't want to hear "do not buy these, buy those"...


Going to try and bite my tongue since it's early for me.

Plain and simple; It really is worth it for you to scavenge the FS forums here or on Head-fi; or save up that little bit more to get the O2/ODAC combo. It will hands down be worth the wait.

There might be a few FiiO products that are hidden 'gems', but I'm not sure any of us have any of them.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Going to try and bite my tongue since it's early for me.
> 
> Plain and simple; It really is worth it for you to scavenge the FS forums here or on Head-fi; or save up that little bit more to get the O2/ODAC combo. It will hands down be worth the wait.


Then I will wait








It is not because I dont have the money to buy it, I just don't like to buy from outside Denmark and I think it is expensive


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey CAL made its way back to top 3!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey CAL made its way back to top 3!


I had only picked 1 item on the poll and it should have been 3... is there anyway i can pick 2 more or redo my picks?


----------



## Simca

I thought you could only pick 1 as well, but idc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I had only picked 1 item on the poll and it should have been 3... is there anyway i can pick 2 more or redo my picks?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I thought you could only pick 1 as well, but idc.


You could pick "up to 3". Unfortunately I don't think there is any way to re-vote or edit your vote. Still undecided if I am giving 2 or 3 freebies.


----------



## Simca

IMO more than 1 vote is pointless. You messed up the pole. 1 vote for 1 item. The top 3 items are chosen. If you know anything about voting systems, having multiple choice voting leads to inferior products winning, because if everyone's third place vote is the Sennheiser headphone stand, then that'll come out above the rest.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You could pick "up to 3". Unfortunately I don't think there is any way to re-vote or edit your vote. Still undecided if I am giving 2 or 3 freebies.


It's alright. I hope i could win a pair of headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> IMO more than 1 vote is pointless. You messed up the pole. 1 vote for 1 item. The top 3 items are chosen. If you know anything about voting systems, having multiple choice voting leads to inferior products winning, because if everyone's third place vote is the Sennheiser headphone stand, then that'll come out above the rest.


Good feedback! I will remember that for next time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Then I will wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not because I dont have the money to buy it, I just don't like to buy from outside Denmark and I think it is expensive


It'll be worth it as the Beyers already don't need to be amped. Amping does improve them, but something like the FiiO would just be like adding some useless box in between your headphones and sound card (I know I'm using a blanket statement). Since you're unable to get something like the Magni and Modi, your next best 'budget' choice is the O2/ODAC. It will most likely be even a huge step up from any FiiO product as well. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## phillyd

If an O2/ODAC is anywhere near as good as a Modi/Vali (I believe it's probably considerably better), then it will destroy an E17.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Well I went way over my budget and ordered a pair of hd650's and a used schiit valhalla amp for 250 shipped. Looking forward to getting everything hooked up. Unfortunately i'm still at a loss as to what dac to get. I'm undecided between a schiit magni, a schiit bifrost (used for 250) or an odac. Anyone care to toss me some suggestions?


----------



## phillyd

I'd say the Bifrost because it is upgradable and will match your vallhalla


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Well I went way over my budget and ordered a pair of hd650's and a used schiit valhalla amp for 250 shipped. Looking forward to getting everything hooked up. Unfortunately i'm still at a loss as to what dac to get. I'm undecided between a schiit magni, a schiit bifrost (used for 250) or an odac. Anyone care to toss me some suggestions?


For that price used, I think a Bifrost is probably a 'steal'.


----------



## DrGroove

The only reason to pay more for a bitfrost would be if you needed the extra connections. It won't sound better than a modi or ODAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> The only reason to pay more for a bitfrost would be if you needed the extra connections. It won't sound better than a modi or ODAC.


Wild guess here, but I am gonna say that you have not heard the bifrost.

The modi is just cheap. It is not actually all that great. The Odac is like a so so dac. It's cheap but sounds tolerable. The Bifrost actually is ok, but my problem with it is that it is over priced. I think that a bifrost with the uber upgrade should be 350.

If this guy found one for super cheap, then by all means, go for it.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Okay.
> What could be a nice dac/amp combo then?
> Can get some fiio models. *money isnt a problem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one?
> 
> Edit:
> The E07K or E17?


Never, ever say that on OCN unless you're Bill Gates








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that when I had my old dog it sounded much different than when I had my new dog.


See, most people just don't understand the tonal difference between a beagle and a pug.
I'm glad some people notice it!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Never, ever say that on OCN unless you're Bill Gates tongue.gif


Hehe








Well I am going to buy the O2+ODAC


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey, I know some of you had your differences with Totally Dubbed, but he recently wrote up a great IEM guide. Check it out sometime, when you have time. I will also be posting it in the front page as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Valentine Freebie has kicked off!


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Valentine Freebie has kicked off!


Nice









Edit: Okay saw it was only for the US


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Valentine Freebie has kicked off!


Thats not very nice. Why would you give someone the audio bug?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thats not very nice. Why would you give someone the audio bug?


Love bug, audio bug, both just as bad for your wallet's health.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay saw it was only for the US


Also only for people who don't currently own audiophile grade headphones


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Also only for people who don't currently own audiophile grade headphones thumb.gif


I didnt until two days ago


----------



## BonzaiTree

Awesome freebie!
Hopefully it gets some poor sap bit by the audiophile bug.

_Known symptoms include mass amounts of cash mysteriously disappearing from your bank account and becoming neurotic over sample rates and fie quality. An infected can be spotted wearing massive cans in public, or having a permanent crease on the top of their head, also called "headphone hair". Another sign is a sneer of disgust every time someone wearing a beats product walks by, and repeated utterances of "I don't care what it says, *I* can still hear the difference."

In the wild, you can sometimes spot the infected at headphone meets, a.k.a. "Ear Orgasm Events". Be careful when approaching these groupings, for the audiophiles are easily provoked when their audio opinions are questioned.

There is currently no known cure for the audiophile bug, but contracting tinnitus has been known to cause some to slow their buying and actually sell some of their audio products._


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Thats not very nice. Why would you give someone the audio bug?


As opposed to an almost international romance event conspired by corporations to sell us crap? But hey, you don't see guys complaining when gals reward them for their efforts or girls complaining when guys give them something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay saw it was only for the US


That's to protect my sanity. Apologies...


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> That's to protect my sanity. Apologies... tongue.gif


----------



## Mreim76

Bravo V2 is on Massdrop right now. Worth it for my DT990 Pro's?


----------



## phillyd

Even at times when we are at odds with each other I think we try to get past that and show respect where it is due. Thanks to the both of you for your hard work!


----------



## bumblebee1980

good luck to all who entered the giveaway.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Man I wish I could get a chance to listen to some lcd-2's. I think those are almost resonably enough priced that my wife wouldnt completely kill me if I bought a pair







Better to ask forgiveness right?

Anyone in here near Honolulu?

Great song with just the right amount of everything!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Man I wish I could get a chance to listen to some lcd-2's. I think those are almost resonably enough priced that my wife wouldnt completely kill me if I bought a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better to ask forgiveness right?
> 
> Anyone in here near Honolulu?
> 
> Great song with just the right amount of everything!


Wait until black friday. There is always someone trying to sell LCD2s for like 700-800 bucks.


----------



## shilka

Am thinking of buying the Sennheiser HD 650 i always wanted now that i have two jobs again

Problem is i want to hear them before buying but they are out of stock everywhere


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone coming to the SF Bay Area meet tomorrow?

I'd guess not, but you'd be missing out if you happened to be in the area and didn't attend.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anyone coming to the SF Bay Area meet tomorrow?
> 
> I'd guess not, but you'd be missing out if you happened to be in the area and didn't attend.


I would......if I were on the other side of the US.









Did you go to the LA meet today?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am thinking of buying the Sennheiser HD 650 i always wanted now that i have two jobs again
> 
> Problem is i want to hear them before buying but they are out of stock everywhere


You could ship to store and try them out there... assuming you have a way to properly try them out in store. That or try them for a week and return them if they don't suit you.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am thinking of buying the Sennheiser HD 650 i always wanted now that i have two jobs again
> 
> Problem is i want to hear them before buying but they are out of stock everywhere


You could also look at either the Hifiman He-500 or the Sennheiser HD600 as alternatives to the HD650. The HD650 shouldn't be sold out or out of stock everywhere as both the 600/650 are still in production (contrary to what is said). The 650 and the 600 also present a very similar sound signature with the 600 being more neutral or flat in the frequency response and the 650 having enhanced bass and aggressiveness.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> You could also look at either the Hifiman He-500 or the Sennheiser HD600 as alternatives to the HD650. The HD650 shouldn't be sold out or out of stock everywhere as both the 600/650 are still in production (contrary to what is said). The 650 and the 600 also present a very similar sound signature with the 600 being more neutral or flat in the frequency response and the 650 having enhanced bass and aggressiveness.


I did try the HE 400 or was it 500? and it was not really what i wanted

Its out of stock in all brick and mortar shops there are lots of places that sell them on the internet but i refuse to buy before i have heard them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I did try the HE 400 or was it 500? and it was not really what i wanted
> 
> Its out of stock in all brick and mortar shops there are lots of places that sell them on the internet but i refuse to buy before i have heard them


Do you have a Best Buy nearby with a Magnolia center? Best Buy's CS is actually quite good unless you're crappy to them. I wouldn't' hesitate to ask if they could order a pair for you to audition in store. The great thing about it as well is they should have a pretty decent receiver there to substitute in as a headphone amp. From there just bring in your phone/DAP with music on it and hook it up via an AUX port.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you have a Best Buy nearby with a Magnolia center? Best Buy's CS is actually quite good unless you're crappy to them. I wouldn't' hesitate to ask if they could order a pair for you to audition in store. The great thing about it as well is they should have a pretty decent receiver there to substitute in as a headphone amp. From there just bring in your phone/DAP with music on it and hook it up via an AUX port.


I dont live in the US so no


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont live in the US so no


Just saw that...meant to look before I posted. You might be able to apply that same logic to a local store that carries them? I'm not sure how stores are around you like that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just saw that...meant to look before I posted. You might be able to apply that same logic to a local store that carries them? I'm not sure how stores are around you like that.


There is nothing local other then one store which i refuse to ever set foot in again

Have to go to the capitol to find any decent hifi stores

None of those stores have the Sennheiser HD 650 in stock that you can listen to

You have to buy one and i wont spend that kind of money before i had the chance to listen to them

Its not that i wont spend the money i just want to hear them first

Tried the Sennheiser HD 700 which i did not like at all also tried the Hifiman HE 400 which was not that much better then the Sennheiser HD 598 i have now


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is nothing local other then one store which i refuse to ever set foot in again
> 
> Have to go to the capitol to find any decent hifi stores
> 
> None of those stores have the Sennheiser HD 650 in stock that you can listen to
> 
> You have to buy one and i wont spend that kind of money before i had the chance to listen to them
> 
> Its not that i wont spend the money i just want to hear them first
> 
> Tried the Sennheiser HD 700 which i did not like at all also tried the Hifiman HE 400 which was not that much better then the Sennheiser HD 598 i have now


Bare with me here. Call one of the ones that could get one in stock and ask them to order one to audition. It's between that or scouring Head-fi for a local(ish) person to you that has them. I'm not sure what else can be said.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Bare with me here. Call one of the ones that could get one in stock and ask them to order one to audition. It's between that or scouring Head-fi for a local(ish) person to you that has them. I'm not sure what else can be said.


The one store i usually use have them its just out of stock right now

Am going to buy a 1200$ Oppo BDP-103D Blu-Ray player from them soon so am going to ask about the HD 650´s then

Dont have money for both the player and headphones


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The one store i usually use have them its just out of stock right now
> 
> Am going to buy a 1200$ Oppo BDP-103D Blu-Ray player from them soon so am going to ask about the HD 650´s then
> 
> Dont have money for both the player and headphones


Why are you getting that BD player?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Why are you getting that BD player?


Because its the only region code free player i can find here i Denmark where i dont have to pay import tax

And its one of the best players in the world

I dont care about the price yes its a 600$ US player thats 1200$ here because of the danish price level

Have been saving up for the damm thing for just about forever but always lacked the money for it

Now that i am working two jobs i have the money so costs be dammed i want it


----------



## pez

Region free? Do you guys just get a lot of foreign/outsourced movies?

Also, that's the best idea I've got on the headphones







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Because its the only region code free player i can find here i Denmark where i dont have to pay import tax
> 
> And its one of the best players in the world
> 
> I dont care about the price yes its a 600$ US player thats 1200$ here because of the danish price level
> 
> Have been saving up for the damm thing for just about forever but always lacked the money for it
> 
> Now that i am working two jobs i have the money so costs be dammed i want it


Ahhhhhh. Gotcha.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Just bought some used DT990's and a Vali








Just waiting on them to be shipped out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Region free? Do you guys just get a lot of foreign/outsourced movies?
> 
> Also, that's the best idea I've got on the headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


EU gets almost no anime on Blu-Ray so if we want Blu-Ray we have to import the US versions which we then cant play

As said am going to ask about the headphones when i pick up the player


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Region free? Do you guys just get a lot of foreign/outsourced movies?
> 
> Also, that's the best idea I've got on the headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> EU gets almost no anime on Blu-Ray so if we want Blu-Ray we have to import the US versions which we then cant play
> 
> As said am going to ask about the headphones when i pick up the player
Click to expand...

Change your BR player's region? (It's like a max of 3 resets tho), or iirc change it to region free?
Quote:


> In circumvention of region coding restrictions, stand-alone Blu-ray Disc players are sometimes modified by third parties to allow for playback of Blu-ray Discs (and DVDs) with any region code.[162] Instructions ("hacks") describing how to reset the Blu-ray region counter of computer player applications to make them multi-region indefinitely are also regularly posted to video enthusiast websites and forums. Unlike DVD region codes, Blu-ray region codes are verified only by the player software, not by the optical drive's firmware.


Or if you really want BR Anime from DVD, get a BR DVD drive, set it to US region (Region A) and then just rip them onto your PC into .mkv or whatever you want









Or get a 2nd BR Drive and set it to Region A, while having Region B for other movies.

Either way you need 2 BR Drives.... kinda a load of horsecrap if you ask me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Change your BR player's region? (It's like a max of 3 resets tho), or iirc change it to region free?
> Or if you really want BR Anime from DVD, get a BR DVD drive, set it to US region (Region A) and then just rip them onto your PC into .mkv or whatever you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or get a 2nd BR Drive and set it to Region A, while having Region B for other movies.
> 
> Either way you need 2 BR Drives.... kinda a load of horsecrap if you ask me.


Its a stand alone player it cant be changed

Its for my TV not the PC

4 year old Onkyo i have now



The new Oppo i am going to get


----------



## Alex132

You getting the Oppo as an additional BR player? Or a new one that you're going to region unlock?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> You getting the Oppo as an additional BR player? Or a new one that you're going to region unlock?


Going to replace the Onkyo with the Oppo and sell the Onkyo already have a buyer for it

The Oppo comes with a chip so its region free

Still a pain in the butt that you have to enter a code on the remote to change the code on the player

Its not region free in that sense you have to change the player to the region code your disk has


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> EU gets almost no anime on Blu-Ray so if we want Blu-Ray we have to import the US versions which we then cant play
> 
> As said am going to ask about the headphones when i pick up the player


Ah, I see.


----------



## Aaranu

How many of you guys use portable amps/dacs for portable use? If so what ones?


----------



## prava

Just got my HE-400. Boy they are different!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> How many of you guys use portable amps/dacs for portable use? If so what ones?


When I used to use balanced-armature IEMs on sources with relatively high output impedance, I carried around a FiiO E5 so the balance of the IEMs wouldn't be borked.

It's mostly just a hassle and not worth it, especially what with portable DACs, unless by "portable" you mean with use somewhere with a laptop on a desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> How many of you guys use portable amps/dacs for portable use? If so what ones?


I've considered it, but at present about the only thing I'd use such on is my work truck, which has one of those "it does the job, more or less" factory sound systems so using any kind of additional gear feels like going beyond overkill. Might get one in the spring though, when it warms up again.

Got a question for you guys... Someone wouldn't happen to know where I could get new ear pads for my Sony MDR-V500's would they? And preferably the style they originally came with, not the V700 pleather ones?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> It's mostly just a hassle and not worth it, especially what with portable DACs,


I don't have time to find the charts right now but from what I remember most phones have a VERY flat frequency response from the line out using the onboard DAC. Distortion is also very low from what I remember. Again this is line out not the amplified headphone out.

Personally I find the headphone out to be fine for most applications. If truly on the go I would think that any increase in quality from a amp/dac setup would be washed out by the ambient noise from the street/train/bus/ect.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I don't have time to find the charts right now but from what I remember most phones have a VERY flat frequency response from the line out using the onboard DAC. Distortion is also very low from what I remember. Again this is line out not the amplified headphone out.
> 
> Personally I find the headphone out to be fine for most applications. If truly on the go I would think that any increase in quality from a amp/dac setup would be washed out by the ambient noise from the street/train/bus/ect.


Off the top of my head, you might be thinking of GSMArena or dfkt or goldenears or some other source for RMAA tests. There are others.
http://en.goldenears.net/GR_Mobile
http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/

With just RMAA there's no ability to capture absolute levels and get most things accurately, though its FR assessments should be fairly accurate. Note that FR depends on the connected headphone's impedance: some have high output impedance and will screw up anything with a wild impedance vs. frequency curve, while others have a DC blocking cap and will roll off the bass some on anything (and more so with lower headphone impedance).

A more reliable and thorough investigation for the iPhone 5 is here, for an example:
http://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5/audio-quality.htm

Many phones won't reach that level of performance, but really, it's usually suitable other than the odd sounds you get from wireless interference. And a lot of portable amps and DACs can pick up that stuff even more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Got a question for you guys... Someone wouldn't happen to know where I could get new ear pads for my Sony MDR-V500's would they? And preferably the style they originally came with, not the V700 pleather ones?


Doesn't that whole series have interchangeable pads? You can find a wide range of aftermarket stuff for these.

As for originals, you can try contacting Sony. Most of these companies sell replacement parts, sometimes direct. It varies by region / country though.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Off the top of my head, you might be thinking of GSMArena or dfkt or goldenears or some other source for RMAA tests. There are others.
> http://en.goldenears.net/GR_Mobile
> http://rmaa.elektrokrishna.com/
> 
> With just RMAA there's no ability to capture absolute levels and get most things accurately, though its FR assessments should be fairly accurate. Note that FR depends on the connected headphone's impedance: some have high output impedance and will screw up anything with a wild impedance vs. frequency curve, while others have a DC blocking cap and will roll off the bass some on anything (and more so with lower headphone impedance).
> 
> A more reliable and thorough investigation for the iPhone 5 is here, for an example:
> http://kenrockwell.com/apple/iphone-5/audio-quality.htm


Those were the graphs I was speaking of. Very flat response on the iphones.

From the line out into an amp it wouldn't matter what the impedance is though. Your are not utilizing the iPhones amp to drive the headphones. Hence my statement of use the iphones DAC and a separate amp via the line out (only available before the iphone 5). As I said though with the likely background noise while using a portable setup its all moot anyway.


----------



## Hl86

I have a BD 770 pro. I tried bass boost enhancement in Windows sound. At first everything was BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM. But after a week the bass was gone and the sound is just flat. Can too much bass destroy the headphone?


----------



## seepra

The headphone should show some obvious signs of distress (heavy distortion, clipping, mechanical issues) and most headphones should also be fairly (read; uncomfortably loud) before they are delivering SPL/excursion that would break them. But if the sound has permanently changed and now sounds incredibly thin without the bass boost, either you got used to it (unlikely if the BOOOOM was as obvious as you make it sound), then something has happened and it's unlikely it'll turn back into what it was. Difficult to say without being there.

On the topic of mobile DACs, I don't see the point unless you're wearing very highly isolating headphones, like custom molded in ear monitors or something that isolates you from nearly all kinds of commuting and on-the-go noise. Even then, just sitting in a bus/train delivers enough rumble for you to disturb you from hearing the very subtle nuances of a better DAC (versus a decent quality DAP that is). I'd say, that if one has an iBasso, FiiO, ColourFly, or just a decent mp3 player like the Clip Zip or Clip+, then there's no need, assuming you have enough juice to drive the headphones of your choice.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> How many of you guys use portable amps/dacs for portable use? If so what ones?


I had a Fiio E17. It was okay, but it was underwhelming. It wasn't very clear and it distorted badly with gain, or with bass/treble boost. I am going to try either an iBasso D2+ or a JDSLabs C5D soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Many phones won't reach that level of performance, but really, it's usually suitable other than the odd sounds you get from wireless interference. And a lot of portable amps and DACs can pick up that stuff even more.
> Doesn't that whole series have interchangeable pads? You can find a wide range of aftermarket stuff for these.
> 
> As for originals, you can try contacting Sony. Most of these companies sell replacement parts, sometimes direct. It varies by region / country though.


My biggest issue is that the only ones that seem to be sold in stores now are chinese knockoffs that many complain of fitment issues. Only reason I can't use my MDR-V500's at the moment is that they've pretty much flaked themselves completely apart, so I can't really use them when out and about. Also, my spouse wants to steal them as he doesn't like my ATH-M50s anywhere near as much as the Sony's.

I'm specifically looking for the "crinkly" type ear cups that were on the original V500's, like these ones for example. Will the MDR-V55 pads fit, and does Sony still sell their own genuine ear pads?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> How many of you guys use portable amps/dacs for portable use? If so what ones?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> When I used to use balanced-armature IEMs on sources with relatively high output impedance, I carried around a FiiO E5 so the balance of the IEMs wouldn't be borked.
> 
> It's mostly just a hassle and not worth it, especially what with portable DACs, unless by "portable" you mean with use somewhere with a laptop on a desk.


This is how I stand on the issue. The only time I use my 'portable amp/DAC' (GoVibe Magnum) is when I want to sit away from my PC. I use it more as a bedside rig with my iPad or Note 3 to my HD650.

When I'm actually on the go, the Note 3 and TF10 are a very adequate combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Those were the graphs I was speaking of. Very flat response on the iphones.
> 
> From the line out into an amp it wouldn't matter what the impedance is though. Your are not utilizing the iPhones amp to drive the headphones. Hence my statement of use the iphones DAC and a separate amp via the line out (only available before the iphone 5). As I said though with the likely background noise while using a portable setup its all moot anyway.


Unless you're using (c)IEMs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I was trying to say that if we were only talking about stax headphones, those three are what I would go for.
> 
> To me the omegas were way too veiled. I was actually quite disappointed. I thought even the lamdas clearly had a better resolution.
> 
> You seem to think otherwise.
> 
> If our experiences were so different, I am just going to then assume that the headphones I listened to had been exposed to dust.
> 
> Let me put it this way. By a long shot, the HE60s are still the best electrostatic headphones I have heard. If you are saying the omegas of all things are this good, then I am gonna probably go back and hunt down a stax collection once again and compare them all.
> 
> Once I get my new electrostatic amp and power supply, I will probably need to listen to the whole collection again anyways. Oh and I am also trying to make some electrostatic headphones, so wish me luck


Returning to that side discussion, pretty much everyone who heard the Omegas at the Bay Area meet on Sunday was either pleased, impressed, or floored. Donald and Alex of Cavalli Audio tested it on their prototype amp and agreed it was better than the SR-009 (in the same conditions), and the best Stax ever made -- which pretty much means the best headphone ever made as well.







Donald North of DNA expressed a similar sentiment.

So I hope you were talking about the SR-007Mk2 (which many people didn't really like).









I was surprised that the SRM-323S wasn't as far away from the KGSSHV as I was expecting. I'm not going to pay $3000 for the HV but I might be getting a nice deal on one from one of the good folks at the meet.

The owner of the KGSSHV (using it with a SR-007Mk1, a great combo) wasn't sure my system had any obvious weaknesses, and I had a hard time figuring out how much I'd be gaining from swinging to the HV.

But I'm pretty hopeful that iNova -> KGSSHV -> Omega will be endgame at the stratospheric level. Forget about the AB1266, SR-009, HD 800, LCD-3, etc. -- I'd set that bad boy down against Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus and Sony MDR-R10 setups with confidence.









Also had the opportunity to hear other cool stuff like the Abyss with the Schiit Ragnarok, and the AKG K812.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Also had the opportunity to hear other cool stuff like the Abyss with the Schiit Ragnarok, and the AKG K812.


Thoughts on the new Rag and 812s ?


----------



## Aaranu

im also curious about the Ragnarok


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Thoughts on the new Rag and 812s ?


It seems Tyll from Innerfidelity didn't like the K812 and from reading posts on other forums it also seems that the K812 has QC issues.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> It seems Tyll from Innerfidelity didn't like the K812 and from reading posts on other forums it also seems that the K812 has QC issues.


Do you have a link to the Tyll review? I tried looking for it in innerfidelity but couldn't find it... My search-fu is getting weak...


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Do you have a link to the Tyll review? I tried looking for it in innerfidelity but couldn't find it... My search-fu is getting weak...


Tyll never actually publicly posted a review of it. He posted frequency response measurements and commented on it on some audio forums. If Tyll from innerfidelity usually doesn't enjoy or like a product it won't be published as an article. Here is the link

Here is the link:http://www.head-case.org/forums/topic/11368-akg-k812/page-3#entry613773


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Tyll never actually publicly posted a review of it. He posted frequency response measurements and commented on it on some audio forums. If Tyll from innerfidelity usually doesn't enjoy or like a product it won't be published as an article. Here is the link
> 
> Here is the link:http://www.head-case.org/forums/topic/11368-akg-k812/page-3#entry613773


Cool! Thanks for the link! + rep!


----------



## mikeaj

fwiw he's (Tyll) more specific on his site, in the aforementioned update:
Quote:


> AKG K812 - Sigh. A lot of things to admire in these headphones, but the measurements aren't one of them. Significant ringing; low bass and low treble distortion; polarity inversion. I wanted to like them, really I did, but no, no review.


_because English is ambiguous like that, what is meant is distortion in the low bass and in the low treble, not low amounts of treble distortion or something like that_
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelity-february-2014-update

Obviously, just one guy's opinion, and there always can be issues from sample to sample.

link to his data


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Returning to that side discussion, pretty much everyone who heard the Omegas at the Bay Area meet on Sunday was either pleased, impressed, or floored. Donald and Alex of Cavalli Audio tested it on their prototype amp and agreed it was better than the SR-009 (in the same conditions), and the best Stax ever made -- which pretty much means the best headphone ever made as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald North of DNA expressed a similar sentiment.
> 
> So I hope you were talking about the SR-007Mk2 (which many people didn't really like).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised that the SRM-323S wasn't as far away from the KGSSHV as I was expecting. I'm not going to pay $3000 for the HV but I might be getting a nice deal on one from one of the good folks at the meet.
> 
> The owner of the KGSSHV (using it with a SR-007Mk1, a great combo) wasn't sure my system had any obvious weaknesses, and I had a hard time figuring out how much I'd be gaining from swinging to the HV.
> 
> But I'm pretty hopeful that iNova -> KGSSHV -> Omega will be endgame at the stratospheric level. Forget about the AB1266, SR-009, HD 800, LCD-3, etc. -- I'd set that bad boy down against Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus and Sony MDR-R10 setups with confidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also had the opportunity to hear other cool stuff like the Abyss with the Schiit Ragnarok, and the AKG K812.


Yeah, like I said, I probably got my hands on some screwed up headphones then. (Which truth be told is not all that uncommon).

Either that.....or they were not biased correctly which is another possibility.

Like I said, I will be getting my own amp that I can freely adjust the bias on so that I can hopefully load the headphones correctly. Then all I got to do is hunt down some omegas.

side note to your side note

I also found someone at my school who has experience in making very small and precise CNC machines, so I am looking at possibly making my own machine and then start milling out my own strators. I also have the ability to access my schools chem lab, so I might try and play around with electroplating my strators with gold or silver.


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Bravo V2 is on Massdrop right now. Worth it for my DT990 Pro's?


Yes? No? Maybe? Don't care?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Yes? No? Maybe? Don't care?


Most people don't care about the Bravo 2.


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Most people don't care about the Bravo 2.


Most people follow that up with an explanation.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> Most people follow that up with an explanation.


Then you'll surely see an explanation from someone else. Unless they don't care.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, like I said, I probably got my hands on some screwed up headphones then. (Which truth be told is not all that uncommon).
> 
> Either that.....or they were not biased correctly which is another possibility.
> 
> Like I said, I will be getting my own amp that I can freely adjust the bias on so that I can hopefully load the headphones correctly. Then all I got to do is hunt down some omegas.
> 
> side note to your side note
> 
> I also found someone at my school who has experience in making very small and precise CNC machines, so I am looking at possibly making my own machine and then start milling out my own strators. I also have the ability to access my schools chem lab, so I might try and play around with electroplating my strators with gold or silver.


Good luck on the hunt. I've been in the market for another pair (as well as a pair of MDR-R10s and even a pair of HE90s) and I haven't seen any come up for a reasonable price. There was just that Yahoo Japan auction which I was expecting to sell for much less than it actually did.









I also might have the chance to scoop up a fully upgraded Electra for super cheap (less than $3000) but the HV would be even cheaper so I'll have to see.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Good luck on the hunt. I've been in the market for another pair (as well as a pair of MDR-R10s and even a pair of HE90s) and I haven't seen any come up for a reasonable price. There was just that Yahoo Japan auction which I was expecting to sell for much less than it actually did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also might have the chance to scoop up a fully upgraded Electra for super cheap (less than $3000) but the HV would be even cheaper so I'll have to see.


was Craig's new 2A3x4 at the meet?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> was Craig's new 2A3x4 at the meet?


Yes, a special unit. It was driving the HD 800s and later a pair of custom speakers owned by purrin. Everyone who heard it was very impressed.

I haven't been paying any special attention to Eddie Current but people really seem to love Craig's gear. My wallet is skeptical of anything in the upstream that's not an electrostatic energizer, so I couldn't bring myself to consider a purchase.

But it does greatly pique my interest in the Electra. I would consider it more strongly if it weren't a tube design as I prefer my devices to be stackable.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I just checked out a thread on it.


Quote:


> Four paralleled 2A3s with the famous Eddie Current high fequency AC filament heater, two 6C45pi interstage coupled driver tubes, and a 6D22s based power supply. This bad boy outputs 6w per channel into 8ohm so you can use it with all your power hungry orthos as well as high efficiency speakers.


those transformers are huge!

Craig pays a lot of attention to quality and has some interesting designs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I just checked out a thread on it.
> 
> those transformers are huge!
> 
> Craig pays a lot of attention to quality and has some interesting designs.


Yup, if you love tubes, transformers, and are a believer in quality components (remember I'm an objectivist, so I've got no comment here) with nothing skimped, then Eddie Current products are pure sex™.

However I face the quandary that if I buy an Electra, I'm not sure I'd have the right to call myself an objectivist anymore.


----------



## phillyd

After forgetting my USB type B cable at a friend's house, I had to switch to onboard (plus my amp with headphones). The Creative card on this motherboard beats the crap out of any normal onboard solution, but doesn't even hold a candle up to a real DAC. I miss my Modi


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> After forgetting my USB type B cable at a friend's house, I had to switch to onboard (plus my amp with headphones). The Creative card on this motherboard beats the crap out of any normal onboard solution, but doesn't even hold a candle up to a real DAC. I miss my Modi


Generally Source>phones=amp>cables.

Good phones and amp will show you how good(or bad) your source is.

The problem of getting a good DAC is that most of the "better"(more expensive) ones only comes with fancier functions and the improvement in sound quality is quite minimal .


----------



## Fortunex

Crappy picture, but I'm liking this setup a lot.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'd put it more like Source>=cans>=amp>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cables
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Crappy picture, but I'm liking this setup a lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! You wouldn't have any interest in swapping your black cable for the silver plated copper braided one, would you?


----------



## friend'scatdied

There was some awkward joking when the $999 USB cable was raffled off. Schiit made no pretenses against the merits of Monoprice cables, and you'd be hard-pressed to find megabucks gear in each room without dirt-cheap cables somewhere along the upstream (in my case, everywhere).

Headphones matter more than anything else, though.


----------



## phillyd

I guess that makes sense. I think the playing field is leveled somewhat among DAC, amp and cans due to the fact that mediocre cans through a great dac and amp can sound as good or better than good cans (even portable ones) through a phone. Example: My HE-300's sound about as good out of my Zune HD as my Klipsch Image Ones do through my Modi/MG Head amp


----------



## friend'scatdied

Nah. Maximize the headphones, always.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I'd put it more like Source>=cans>=amp>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>cables
> Nice! You wouldn't have any interest in swapping your black cable for the silver plated copper braided one, would you?


Nope, at least not without trying it out and swapping between them for a few hours first.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I guess that makes sense. I think the playing field is leveled somewhat among DAC, amp and cans due to the fact that mediocre cans through a great dac and amp can sound as good or better than good cans (even portable ones) through a phone. Example: My HE-300's sound about as good out of my Zune HD as my Klipsch Image Ones do through my Modi/MG Head amp


I disagree completely. I'd take my HE400s running off of my $20 sound card over my DT770s or 1350s running through my T1 any day of the week. Headphones will always make a bigger difference than a DAC/amp, unless you're getting some crazy EMI or clipping from your onboard sound or something.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nope, at least not without trying it out and swapping between them for a few hours first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I guess that makes sense. I think the playing field is leveled somewhat among DAC, amp and cans due to the fact that mediocre cans through a great dac and amp can sound as good or better than good cans (even portable ones) through a phone. Example: My HE-300's sound about as good out of my Zune HD as my Klipsch Image Ones do through my Modi/MG Head amp
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely. I'd take my HE400s running off of my $20 sound card over my DT770s or 1350s running through my T1 any day of the week. Headphones will always make a bigger difference than a DAC/amp, unless you're getting some crazy EMI or clipping from your onboard sound or something.
Click to expand...

I didn't say that all combinations do sound as good. I just said that they can. My HE-300's through my laptop kill Sennheiser 201 through a Modi/Vali. I'm not saying every headphone/amp/dac combo works that way, but some do.

And there will be no sound difference, I guarantee it. Just a difference in look and feel.


----------



## pez

This conversation is turning into a never-ending loop.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Nope, at least not without trying it out and swapping between them for a few hours first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree completely. I'd take my HE400s running off of my $20 sound card over my DT770s or 1350s running through my T1 any day of the week. Headphones will always make a bigger difference than a DAC/amp, unless you're getting some crazy EMI or clipping from your onboard sound or something.


I hear this claim a lot, but every time I've put it to the test it simply hasn't been true. With onboard sound that works "fine" on cheap headphones, if I plug in my Denons the sound reminds me of when you crank cheap speakers up too high.

Blanket statements like "X" is always more important then "Y" don't really work... there's a scaling that needs to be done. X > Y > Z, but Y needs to stay within (N) of X, and Z needs to be within a range of Y. (variables would be headphone, DAC, mp3\flac or whatever other variable you want)


----------



## Simca

Headphones>Amp>DAC>Tubes>Cables


----------



## friend'scatdied

Well, yeah. I'm not about to plug my headphones into a potato as the upstream and hope for the best.


----------



## phillyd

There needs to be a Cincinatti/Indianapolis/Louisville or something in that area Head-Fi meet. I need to try out HE-4, HE-500, HE-5LE, LCD-2, and some other cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, yeah. I'm not about to plug my headphones into a potato as the upstream and hope for the best.


I agree. I think you should test and try and do what you find is best.


----------



## Calbert

Just to clarify, what I intend to say is that having a good source is important, that you need a decent source (ie modi or the Odac) for your headphones and amp to give you good sound.

There are some headphones that will sound decent with the computer's build in crap but you are sure missing out a lot of stuff.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Headphones>Amp>DAC>Tubes>Cables


That's what the order is when you are going to upgrade.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> That's what the order is when you are going to upgrade.


Well, if you were buying from nothing, what would you rate everything? Probably evenly?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Thoughts on the new Rag and 812s ?


I only had the opportunity to hear the Ragnarok with the Abyss -- a headphone I'm not very familiar with. Additionally, it was a prototype that will certainly undergo additional changes before production.

It was alright. The Abyss isn't my favorite headphone and I'm not a huge believer in upstream so it's hard for me to give a fair evaluation on the Ragnarok. I didn't notice glaring deficiencies in performance. I was surprised at how modest the bass on the Abyss was.

I don't like dynamics anymore but the K812 is OK. It has a nice sound signature that reminds me of the K3003i I used to have, but with less bass emphasis and more midrange. I thought the treble was a little tizzy but that's what bugs me about all dynamic drivers anyway. Even without extensive careful comparison I'd wager that it's a very fair competitor to the HD 800. It's also smaller, about as comfy and looks much better IMO.


----------



## phillyd

I would go headphones (depending on the headphone) and then DAC and amp, and then new tubes and cables (replacement cables).

Necessary cables when needed, obviously.


----------



## seepra

assuming you have enough output power in an amplifier and a decent DAC the order is something like this:

headphones.

What I mean is, once your headphone manages to drive a headphone decently within it's parameters and your DAC stops getting in the way in terms of transparency, they disappear from the signal chain and headphones remain. That is, unless you enjoy esoretic designs that try to reach something different than high measurable fidelity. Then it gets complicated, but I choose not to bother myself with any of that, as I'm perfectly happy using budget "low end" stuff that doesn't get in the way between me and music. It's cheaper to reach the audio Zen like this as opposed to constant obsessive upgrading


----------



## BonzaiTree

Guys, why not consider it like tuning a car?

If you upgrade one piece of your car, say by adding an upgraded turbo, you need to upgrade other parts of your car to get the most out of it--potentially your suspension, brakes, oil cooler, intercooler, etc.

As you upgrade one piece of your audio setup, a.k.a. headphones, you may require something else to be upgraded to get the most out of it--a.k.a. a better amp and/or DAC. You need every part of your setup to be good to get the full potential, and if you spend a ton on one piece of the loop and leave the rest alone, it won't be as good as if everything was upgraded a little bit (not 100% the case but you get my drift.). Buying some really hard to drive expensive headphones doesn't make sense if you're using a tiny, weak amp.


----------



## silvrr

Question on file conversions.

Would source (CD) -> FLAC -> MP3 yield the same result as Source (CD) -> MP3?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Car analogies are played out and too contrived.

At the meet I played my Omega out of a dinky $800 Stax amp and no one complained about it, even in light of $4k+ amps it was plugged into. My entire upstream costs less than my headphones did -- less than half of their value.

I think people spending double the value of their DT770s on DAC/amp are misguided unless they have nothing half-decent to begin with. The same investment on better headphones would do a world of good.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Question on file conversions.
> 
> Would source (CD) -> FLAC -> MP3 yield the same result as Source (CD) -> MP3?


Yes.

Also agreed on car analogies. Don't oversimplify things to the point of making comparisons where the underlying physics and goals are so different that conclusions drawn on one domain isn't valid for the othere.


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Also agreed on car analogies. Don't oversimplify things to the point of making comparisons where the underlying physics and goals are so different that conclusions drawn on one domain isn't valid for the othere.


There are some instances where they're very appropriate. For instance, moving mass of a driver does not directly correlate with the speed of transient response (let alone perceived "speed") as it depends on the driver's magnetic strength and coil structure, and especially inductance. For that very particular example, saying that the assumption is just as silly as assuming that a VW Golf accelerates faster than a Bugatti Veyron just because it's lighter, is very analogous.

Even if they were explainable and made sense, they're still annoying though and it's very likely the listener will just filter out whatever you have to say after "think about it like this; if you had two car-*static*". So yeah, maybe not car analogies.


----------



## mikeaj

I think the problem is that it works sometimes and not others, and people are not necessarily going to know when or why things are applicable.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah once you get a good enough dac and amp headphones is the biggest thing that matters...

But what defines good enough? STAX have different requirements than an HE-500.

Saying that once you've got good enough source equipment, headphones is what matters is like saying once you've got good enough of a driver and a team, the car is all that matters. I mean, yeah, you're right, but what is the point


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah once you get a good enough dac and amp headphones is the biggest thing that matters...
> 
> But what defines good enough? STAX have different requirements than an HE-500.
> 
> Saying that once you've got good enough source equipment, headphones is what matters is like saying once you've got good enough of a driver and a team, the car is all that matters. I mean, yeah, you're right, but what is the point


For most headphones, the point of "good enough" seems generally lower than most people think, under the point where people keep upgrading, etc. I don't mean to denigrate gear purchases or hobbies or looking for a possibly different sound (getting something worse than "good enough" intentionally, which sometimes happens at the higher prices), but just talking in terms of sound quality.

So there is some relevance.

If you define things in terms of the experience, the perceived sound, that is trickier. But if you start level matching and evaluating only by sound (not knowing what is what), most of the perceived differences tend to wash away. You could define "good enough" as the point where you can't tell the difference between one device and a superior one based on sound alone in whatever listening conditions, volume, etc. you want to stipulate. Covering all of the use cases for yourself personally is probably enough. If one amp can't be used with electrostatic headphones and another can, you can tell the difference between the two by noting that one makes sounds and the other doesn't with your Stax.

To use an amp at least, especially volume control and plugging in different headphones, you do have to interact with the gear, and this stuff may be quite visible in your room, so it's not quite fair to evaluate based on sound alone.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Holy people, I was just trying to look at it a different way.









Thank God you're all so warm and welcoming.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Good enough is probably somewhere along the lines of the Magni/Objective2 or SRM-323S. In fact that's probably just the point where the difference from anything more expensive (and at least as high-performing) doesn't become palpable. In many cases, you should probably be able to get away with less.

The more and more I think about it, the less I can justify the $3k+ on a "better" electrostatic amplifier. There were no issues with the Omega out of the 323S and IMHO it crushed the Abyss out of the Ragnarok and Liquid Gold as well as the SR-009 out of the Liquid Silk, and that was attributable to the merits of the headphones themselves rather than "differences" in the upstream.

I think the "differences" between electrostatic amplifiers aren't different from those in the realm of those for dynamics. In fact the electrostatic world certainly has a surtax of higher margins on amplification, and the politics of it lead me to believe "differences" are more exaggerated than actual. In other words my SRM-323S is likely sufficient.

Looks like the objectivist in me is reasoning out and hopefully will save me tons of $. Keep your wallet skeptical.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Good enough is probably somewhere along the lines of the Magni/Objective2 or SRM-323S. In fact that's probably just the point where the difference from anything more expensive (and at least as high-performing) doesn't become palpable. In many cases, you should probably be able to get away with less.
> 
> The more and more I think about it, the less I can justify the $3k+ on a "better" electrostatic amplifier. There were no issues with the Omega out of the 323S and IMHO it crushed the Abyss out of the Ragnarok and Liquid Gold as well as the SR-009 out of the Liquid Silk, and that was attributable to the merits of the headphones themselves rather than "differences" in the upstream.
> 
> I think the "differences" between electrostatic amplifiers aren't different from those in the realm of those for dynamics. In fact the electrostatic world certainly has a surtax of higher margins on amplification, and the politics of it lead me to believe "differences" are more exaggerated than actual. In other words my SRM-323S is likely sufficient.
> 
> Looks like the objectivist in me is reasoning out and hopefully will save me tons of $. Keep your wallet skeptical.


Reading this post when compared to past posts is pretty funny. I'm not taking a shot at you or anything, but at one end of the sprectrum "LCD2s are disgusting" and at the other end "Oh, the differences between electrostatic amps aren't really that different, teehee, saved some monay."


----------



## Simca

"Good enough" is at the ~$240 point. Anything above that, IMO and you're paying for small differences or a more balanced headphone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Reading this post when compared to past posts is pretty funny. I'm not taking a shot at you or anything, but at one end of the sprectrum "LCD2s are disgusting" and at the other end "Oh, the differences between electrostatic amps aren't really that different, teehee, saved some monay."


I've always been of the mindset that headphones come first, before anything else. We can achieve "reference" levels of performance in the upstream for a relatively small investment (somewhere in the $200s, at least in the dynamic realm).

But whether they're electrostatic, orthodynamic or electrodynamic, whether they're headphones or speakers, transducers will never reach a level of performance that is exact to the original recording. The best we can hope for is a crude facsimile of what was played at the venue. There's an infinite variety of interpretations here and people will go for what they like.

In a certain light, I shouldn't lambast the exotic/tube crowd. Since we can't hope for perfect audio reproduction at the transducer level, what good does a reference upstream do us anyway? Might as well go for something that sounds good to you and most importantly makes you happy, naysayers be damned.

Oh, and some of the language I use is way overblown. Basically when I say something sucks or is awful, I (usually) mean it's OK. When I say something is amazing or beyond words, it's usually pretty good. (Though 9 out of 10 listeners did agree that the Omega is the very best







)

I will say that most people listen to their headphones/music while engaging in other activities. In this case, a high-dollar investment may be of dubious value. I would be fine with a $50-100 pair of headphones for while I do work or browse. I only bust out my megabucks gear for serious critical listening -- generally eyes closed and *vegetating* intently focused upon a few queued albums.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I've always been of the mindset that headphones come first, before anything else. We can achieve "reference" levels of performance in the upstream for a relatively small investment (somewhere in the $200s, at least in the dynamic realm).
> 
> But whether they're electrostatic, orthodynamic or electrodynamic, whether they're headphones or speakers, transducers will never reach a level of performance that is exact to the original recording. The best we can hope for is a crude facsimile of what was played at the venue. There's an infinite variety of interpretations here and people will go for what they like.
> 
> *In a certain light, I shouldn't lambast the exotic/tube crowd. Since we can't hope for perfect audio reproduction at the transducer level, what good does a reference upstream do us anyway? Might as well go for something that sounds good to you and most importantly makes you happy, naysayers be damned.
> *
> Oh, and some of the language I use is way overblown. Basically when I say something sucks or is awful, I (usually) mean it's OK. When I say something is amazing or beyond words, it's usually pretty good. (Though 9 out of 10 listeners did agree that the Omega is the very best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I will say that most people listen to their headphones/music while engaging in other activities. In this case, a high-dollar investment may be of dubious value. I would be fine with a $50-100 pair of headphones for while I do work or browse. I only bust out my megabucks gear for serious critical listening -- generally eyes closed and *vegetating* intently focused upon a few queued albums.


This. Even ripped lossless from CD's, most of my music isn't greatly produced. I have the power to reduce some of the elements that I dislike about the music with tubes.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Crappy picture, but I'm liking this setup a lot.


That's a very nice setup. The Hifiman He-400 is a great headphone and it becomes even better with the velour pads installed. I'll actually be receiving a Hifiman He-500 soon as well so I hope to try them out on my current setup.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, seeing as the HE400 are currently $300 on Amazon, should I pick these up soonish or should I keep saving for the HD650 (which are about $150+ more expensive)? I would be powering them with the Aune T1


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, seeing as the HE400 are currently $300 on Amazon, should I pick these up soonish or should I keep saving for the HD650 (which are about $150+ more expensive)? I would be powering them with the Aune T1


RazorDogAudio probably still has the deal for the HD650 at $400 ($100 off).

The HE-400 are $299 on their site and the code at the bottom of the page ($50 off $249+) might work as well. However, if it doesn't, make sure you get to the point of the checkout where you put your email in. You get to that point, wait a few minutes...maybe to an hour and he'll usually send you an email saying he can save you some extra cash on top of that. I did it with the HE-500 out of curiosity and I think it was an extra $50-75 off.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, seeing as the HE400 are currently $300 on Amazon, should I pick these up soonish or should I keep saving for the HD650 (which are about $150+ more expensive)? I would be powering them with the Aune T1
> 
> 
> 
> RazorDogAudio probably still has the deal for the HD650 at $400 ($100 off).
> 
> The HE-400 are $299 on their site and the code at the bottom of the page ($50 off $249+) might work as well. However, if it doesn't, make sure you get to the point of the checkout where you put your email in. You get to that point, wait a few minutes...maybe to an hour and he'll usually send you an email saying he can save you some extra cash on top of that. I did it with the HE-500 out of curiosity and I think it was an extra $50-75 off.
Click to expand...

Awesome, unfortunately, I can't order them right now, I need to sell my STX first to make back what I spent on my T1. After that I should have enough though


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Awesome, unfortunately, I can't order them right now, I need to sell my STX first to make back what I spent on my T1. After that I should have enough though


Well the deals don't 'expire'; and I doubt the HE-400 or 500 will be going back up in price. I think you'll be fine







.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, if you were buying from nothing, what would you rate everything? Probably evenly?


All I want to say is that the source have to be good enough (does not have to be expensive, something like modi or odac will do).
If the source is not good, spending money on more expensive headphones and or amp will not give you much improvements as they will only reveal how bad the source is.


----------



## twerk

I've just bought some new speakers and I'm just wondering, if I use an RCA splitter from the back of my DAC to the speakers will there be any loss of sound quality?


----------



## pez

DAC to speakers? Or do you want your amp going to speakers?

Also, it's probably more beneficial to find a switch rather than a splitter. You won't be sharing the signal, and IIRC the splitter kinda attenuates the sound.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> DAC to speakers? Or do you want your amp going to speakers?
> 
> Also, it's probably more beneficial to find a switch rather than a splitter. You won't be sharing the signal, and IIRC the splitter kinda attenuates the sound.


DAC to speakers. I like splitters cause there's less clutter. It will be this sort of set-up (DAC on bottom, amp on top):


----------



## fragamemnon

I shed a tear of joy while listening to a couple of songs and I am not ashamed to admit it.
My smile can't be taken off right now.



Spoiler: Here's a quick and dirty/dusty mash-up, but this is my little joy



*Sorry for the potatoes and dust everywhere, please bear with this.*














Spoiler: peekaboo!













My father is a HAM Amateur, so these tubes have been lying around at home for ~30-40 years, if not more.
I have ECC82, ECC83, ECC85, 6H23P, 6F1P, 6N2P, 6N1P and a couple of unidentified yet ones - now I got to see which are compatible, and if they work.


----------



## hatrix216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> DAC to speakers. I like splitters cause there's less clutter. It will be this sort of set-up (DAC on bottom, amp on top):


I don't understand why you are splitting the signal though. A splitters gonna most likely result in a volume drop, along with other problems.

There's no reason to use a splitter if you're going right from your DAC to your speakers. Are they active ? Assuming your DAC has a pair of RCA outs, one to the left speaker, one to the right speaker. Nothing else is needed.

Even if they aren't active there's still no reason to use a splitter. How is ADDING an extra adapter reducing clutter ?

If it's because your DAC needs to go to a headphone amp AND your active speakers, thats a different story. I still don't recommend using a splitter. Your just going to degrade the signal. Buy a better audio interface instead.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> DAC to speakers. I like splitters cause there's less clutter. It will be this sort of set-up (DAC on bottom, amp on top):


I have the exact same kind of setup going on, I haven't noticed any difference split or unsplit. A switch would probably be ideal, but the reduced clutter is nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> If it's because your DAC needs to go to a headphone amp AND your active speakers, thats a different story. I still don't recommend using a splitter. Your just going to degrade the signal. Buy a better audio interface instead.


Yes, this is why I am doing it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> I don't understand why you are splitting the signal though. A splitters gonna most likely result in a volume drop, along with other problems.
> 
> There's no reason to use a splitter if you're going right from your DAC to your speakers. Are they active ? Assuming your DAC has a pair of RCA outs, one to the left speaker, one to the right speaker. Nothing else is needed.
> 
> Even if they aren't active there's still no reason to use a splitter. How is ADDING an extra adapter reducing clutter ?
> 
> If it's because your DAC needs to go to a headphone amp AND your active speakers, thats a different story. I still don't recommend using a splitter. Your just going to degrade the signal. Buy a better audio interface instead.


This.

Also, don't active speakers have their own DAC?


----------



## Simca

Active speakers don't have their own DAC. That's what the RCA plugs on the back are for.


----------



## pez

Ah, oh well. Couldn't remember.

Also, figured you guys would get the most out of this:


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm sure Audeze won't mind me crossposting this


Quote:


> Visit Audeze and Butterscotch Records on Saturday, February 22nd, in LA at an event sponsored by UCLA Radio at Touch Vinyl. Live music by Graph Rabbit and Mikael Jorgensen of Wilco plus high-end turntable listening stations using Audeze headphones. Touch Vinyl, 1646 Sawtelle Blvd., Los Angeles, CA 90025, 310.933.5540. See you there!﻿


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Your just going to degrade the signal. Buy a better audio interface instead.


Unless you buy $.25 splitters you shouldn't degrade the audio signal noticeably, or even measurably. If the split is before any amplification, there's no reason not to.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Your just going to degrade the signal. Buy a better audio interface instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you buy $.25 splitters you shouldn't degrade the audio signal noticeably, or even measurably. If the split is before any amplification, there's no reason not to.
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's just attaching a couple of inputs in parallel to the output of the DAC (which is pretty much a voltage source). Any reasonable DAC won't mind much having to source (no more than) twice as much current as normal.

Think of it as hooking up two resistors in parallel or even different PC components on the same +12V line. At a high level and generally, it's fine. No problem...

except if one of the inputs doesn't exactly act like a resistor when turned off or something like that. Or connecting these devices together gets you some audible ground loop problems.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've just bought some new speakers and I'm just wondering, if I use an RCA splitter from the back of my DAC to the speakers will there be any loss of sound quality?


There will be no sound difference. I did blind testing of split versus not (item not in use was powered off).

A switch would be nice but I opted for splitters and they work great.


----------



## seepra

Even though I shun splitters because I've personally had a huge lot of interference/ground loop issues with anything but the simplest unbalanced connection schemes, I would so totally do it if I had an usage scenario where it didn't cause interference. Looks damn nifty!


----------



## pez

Sometimes it kills me when I listen to an album that is so good, only to enjoy a nice layer of distortion on top of because God knows what was going on with the producers. As much as it's something I would love to do personally, I don't have any formal training on it, so I'd probably stay away from it for that reason...even then...bleh.

/endrant


----------



## hatrix216

Every splitter I've ever used lowered the volume. I don't know why though. Might have something to do with impedance possibly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sometimes it kills me when I listen to an album that is so good, only to enjoy a nice layer of distortion on top of because God knows what was going on with the producers. As much as it's something I would love to do personally, I don't have any formal training on it, so I'd probably stay away from it for that reason...even then...bleh.
> 
> /endrant


Poor mastering. A bad mixdown wouldn't help either, but assuming it was mixed down with -6dB or so headroom it's most likely from the mastering.

Still fixable though.... I know I have a few VSTs that do a pretty good job of reducing clipping. I've only fixed up one song though so far. I had crackling problems with the track during parts with fantastic female vocals. I definitely understand how you feel.

I hate to see poor masters. Unfortunately that's what happens when people compress a mix to **** and then maximize the sound as much as possible....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatrix216*
> 
> Every splitter I've ever used lowered the volume. I don't know why though. Might have something to do with impedance possibly.
> Poor mastering. A bad mixdown wouldn't help either, but assuming it was mixed down with -6dB or so headroom it's most likely from the mastering.
> 
> Still fixable though.... I know I have a few VSTs that do a pretty good job of reducing clipping. I've only fixed up one song though so far. I had crackling problems with the track during parts with fantastic female vocals. I definitely understand how you feel.
> 
> I hate to see poor masters. Unfortunately that's what happens when people compress a mix to **** and then maximize the sound as much as possible....


I agree. I'm ok with some distortion, but sometimes it can ruin my whole music listening mood :/.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I have my collection normalized to 89dB via ReplayGain but that can only do so much.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I want to join this club, my headphones are :

Beats by dre: Solo
Beats by Dre: Studio

Headsets:

Turtle Beach DPX21- Console
Razer Tiamat 7.2- PC
Sennheiser G4ME Zero - PC

I really like the Beats, I mostly use the solos because they are smaller and still sound really good. Durability as been great, I've been using them as beaters for 2 years.

The studios a like, but are too big for the gym, or even at work, so I just use them at home.

Headsets, I've had some wireless headsets and hated them all. I liked the Turtle Beach Px5 until interference got on my nerves. So now I stick to wired headsets.

I've seen some headphones with wood accents, might be my next pair, but I can't remember the brand. Just saw them on a magazine. If anyone has info on headphones like that, let me know.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I want to join this club, my headphones are :
> 
> Beats by dre: Solo
> Beats by Dre: Studio
> 
> Headsets:
> 
> Turtle Beach DPX21- Console
> Razer Tiamat 7.2- PC
> Sennheiser G4ME Zero - PC
> 
> I really like the Beats, I mostly use the solos because they are smaller and still sound really good. Durability as been great, I've been using them as beaters for 2 years.
> 
> The studios a like, but are too big for the gym, or even at work, so I just use them at home.
> 
> Headsets, I've had some wireless headsets and hated them all. I liked the Turtle Beach Px5 until interference got on my nerves. So now I stick to wired headsets.
> 
> I've seen some headphones with wood accents, might be my next pair, but I can't remember the brand. Just saw them on a magazine. If anyone has info on headphones like that, let me know.


You'll probably catch a lot of flack for the beats, but welcome to the club.

I would encourage you to try some various other brands that aren't in the consumer market. If you get the chance, try some Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Denon, Audio Technica, or Shure. Guitar Centers often have very good headphones. You may like Beats now, but if you give some real audiphile options a chance, you might find your beats to be lacking.

The Sennheiser G4ME Zero is probably the best out of the group. Have you tried them with music?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You'll probably catch a lot of flack for the beats, but welcome to the club.
> 
> I would encourage you to try some various other brands that aren't in the consumer market. If you get the chance, try some Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, Denon, Audio Technica, or Shure. Guitar Centers often have very good headphones. You may like Beats now, but if you give some real audiphile options a chance, you might find your beats to be lacking.
> 
> The Sennheiser G4ME Zero is probably the best out of the group. Have you tried them with music?


Yeah, I know there's a lot of hatred towards beats but I really like their sound.

I tried a bunch of headphones at Guitar Center before buying the beats and really liked a Bayerdynamic headset that went for 300 bucks. Just as much as the Beats, but I ended up getting beats as a Christmas gift. I have absolutely 0 complaints about either pair. Neither pair distorts at max volume on my iPhone or computers. To each their own I guess.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I want to join this club, my headphones are :
> 
> Beats by dre: Solo
> Beats by Dre: Studio
> 
> Headsets:
> 
> Turtle Beach DPX21- Console
> Razer Tiamat 7.2- PC
> Sennheiser G4ME Zero - PC
> 
> I really like the Beats, I mostly use the solos because they are smaller and still sound really good. Durability as been great, I've been using them as beaters for 2 years.
> 
> The studios a like, but are too big for the gym, or even at work, so I just use them at home.
> 
> Headsets, I've had some wireless headsets and hated them all. I liked the Turtle Beach Px5 until interference got on my nerves. So now I stick to wired headsets.
> 
> I've seen some headphones with wood accents, might be my next pair, but I can't remember the brand. Just saw them on a magazine. If anyone has info on headphones like that, let me know.


You are a brave, brave man


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I want to join this club, my headphones are :
> 
> Beats by dre: Solo
> Beats by Dre: Studio
> 
> Headsets:
> 
> Turtle Beach DPX21- Console
> Razer Tiamat 7.2- PC
> Sennheiser G4ME Zero - PC
> 
> I really like the Beats, I mostly use the solos because they are smaller and still sound really good. Durability as been great, I've been using them as beaters for 2 years.
> 
> The studios a like, but are too big for the gym, or even at work, so I just use them at home.
> 
> Headsets, I've had some wireless headsets and hated them all. I liked the Turtle Beach Px5 until interference got on my nerves. So now I stick to wired headsets.
> 
> I've seen some headphones with wood accents, might be my next pair, but I can't remember the brand. Just saw them on a magazine. If anyone has info on headphones like that, let me know.


Not going to give you flack, because only jerks and Simca do that







.

Welcome to our club







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I want to join this club, my headphones are :
> 
> Beats by dre: Solo
> Beats by Dre: Studio
> 
> Headsets:
> 
> Turtle Beach DPX21- Console
> Razer Tiamat 7.2- PC
> Sennheiser G4ME Zero - PC
> 
> I really like the Beats, I mostly use the solos because they are smaller and still sound really good. Durability as been great, I've been using them as beaters for 2 years.
> 
> The studios a like, but are too big for the gym, or even at work, so I just use them at home.
> 
> Headsets, I've had some wireless headsets and hated them all. I liked the Turtle Beach Px5 until interference got on my nerves. So now I stick to wired headsets.
> 
> I've seen some headphones with wood accents, might be my next pair, but I can't remember the brand. Just saw them on a magazine. If anyone has info on headphones like that, let me know.


Hey welcome to our club, I am glad to have you join! Sorry I am a bit late in receiving you. If you have any questions about the club, feel free to PM me.







Let me also leave you with the suggestion that if anyone offers any suggestions on some of your headphones, to please not take it personally and filter out the emotional words and replace them with bunnies and more bunnies. They mean well, especially the feisty one.









Wooden accents one in a magazine? If it was a gaming magazine, it might be the one being discussed here. Depending on your budget, a lot of higher end models of headphones offer wooden accents or cups as well, such as my own precious Audeze LCD-2's.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome to our club, I am glad to have you join! Sorry I am a bit late in receiving you. If you have any questions about the club, feel free to PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me also leave you with the suggestion that if anyone offers any suggestions on some of your headphones, to please not take it personally and filter out the emotional words and replace them with bunnies and more bunnies. They mean well, especially the feisty one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooden accents one in a magazine? If it was a gaming magazine, it might be the one being discussed here. Depending on your budget, a lot of higher end models of headphones offer wooden accents or cups as well, such as my own precious Audeze LCD-2's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not going to give you flack, because only jerks and Simca do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Welcome to our club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks guys, I've always enjoyed loud music on my car, on headphones and on whatever else I can play loud music on. Thanks for the heads up on the possible flaming.


----------



## phillyd

@LaBestiaHumana
I once just wanted my music louder without distortion. Then I craved better and deeper bass. Then I looked for clearer highs, and now I've developed a taste for a richer mid-range. If you give yourself the opportunities, and try the right equipment, you might start to crave something more from your music.

I am curious, what music do you listen to? Beats are tuned to rap and electronic music. I definitely would've liked their sound for those genres in the past. Also, where do you get your music? iTunes quality is mediocre and many other sites might be lower.
Also, remember OCN doesn't allow piracy discussion


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @LaBestiaHumana
> I once just wanted my music louder without distortion. Then I craved better and deeper bass. Then I looked for clearer highs, and now I've developed a taste for a richer mid-range. If you give yourself the opportunities, and try the right equipment, you might start to crave something more from your music.
> 
> I am curious, what music do you listen to? Beats are tuned to rap and electronic music. I definitely would've liked their sound for those genres in the past. Also, where do you get your music? iTunes quality is mediocre and many other sites might be lower.
> Also, remember OCN doesn't allow piracy discussion


I agree, sometimes the more you get into something, the more expensive it starts to get. I like to listen to all kinds of music, but my favorite is Latin Rock. I have over 90K songs on my iphone, most of it is my cd collection. I see what you're saying about sometimes wanting to hear mids and highs over just bass. To be honest, I can get that just by messing around with eq settings. Eventually, I would like to step up the quality of my gear, just got done with my gaming workstation.

I'm gonna start looking into sound cards soon and want some premium quality headphones, but that will be in the future. For now, I can't complaint about audio quality, The Razer Tiamat sounds great when, I'm listening to music and gaming. I upgraded to the Sennheisser Headset just because I wanted to try something different.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I consider music and headphones a journey of self-discovery personally.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I consider music and headphones a journey of self-discovery personally.


~Laughs at you~


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ~Laughs at you~


Feisty one.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I consider music and headphones a journey of self-discovery personally.


Agreed! And it's a sad day to see someone with a desire for better audio stagnate. I hope I never stop wanting better from my audio...though my wallet might disagree.


----------



## pez

I'm actually at a content point in my audio for the time being. That is until I become content with all of the other stuff I'm starting to upgrade. A new GPU is calling my name. I'll edit or make a new post, but I put some new 'feet' on my Asgard 2 that I'm not sure if I'm keeping. One of them is being stubborn of course.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm actually at a content point in my audio for the time being. That is until I become content with all of the other stuff I'm starting to upgrade. A new GPU is calling my name. I'll edit or make a new post, but I put some new 'feet' on my Asgard 2 that I'm not sure if I'm keeping. One of them is being stubborn of course.


Just give it a few months or a year...you'll start itching for an upgrade on the audio side


----------



## QuietReading

Just joined via the form with my setup.

Audio-Technica W1000X
Musical Fidelity X-CAN v3 Amp
Marantz NA7004 DAC

All modified.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I consider music and headphones a journey of self-discovery personally.


Well said!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just give it a few months or a year...you'll start itching for an upgrade on the audio side


I've been itching for a while myself, but I always did want that $2,300 CAD RME FireFace UFX, but then I'd lose the front panel gain controls my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 has (okay, there's the TotalMix remote, but that adds even more cost into things)... *shifty eyes* Or even a Benchmark DAC. Perhaps a "reasonably priced" tube amp out of curiosity.

Really need to upgrade my computer first, then my monitors, before I pick up something as crazy as the Benchmark DAC2 though.


----------



## Simca

What he said was so tacky. It sounded so PC it made me laugh.


----------



## pez

Bae caught him slipping.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I think the driver in the right ear cup on my DT990d might be loose









With some really bassy songs that I turn up I can hear a rattle, I'm going to assume a replacement driver is no cheap or easy fix, unless beyerdynamic have a decent warranty returns procedure?


----------



## pez

I imagine the warranty is pretty great.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think the driver in the right ear cup on my DT990d might be loose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With some really bassy songs that I turn up I can hear a rattle, I'm going to assume a replacement driver is no cheap or easy fix, unless beyerdynamic have a decent warranty returns procedure?


More likely just a hair stuck in the driver. Open them up and take a look. I've had to take mine completely apart and go into them with tweezers to get hairs out of them.


----------



## twerk

Going back to my post before about splitter vs switch, I think a switch would be a better option.

Could anyone recommend an inexpensive, good looking switch that I could use? Most of the ones I've found are ugly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Going back to my post before about splitter vs switch, I think a switch would be a better option.
> 
> Could anyone recommend an inexpensive, good looking switch that I could use? Most of the ones I've found are ugly.


Make one.

Just go find yourself your favorite candy box or some cool box that you like, get a switch and a few rca ports, solder it all together and boom. You have a cool little switch.

Chances are that you or someone you know owns a soldering iron and solder, and the same goes for a drill. The nice thing about making your own switch is that you can control the quality of parts, and you can use silver wire.

A lot of people will say that silver wire is a bit overkill, and it is. However, you can find it for 6 USD for a foot, so I assume you can find it for like 4 pounds for a foot which will give you enough wire for two switch boxes.

I made mine from....

1 small wooden box from a craft store = $2.00

3 sets of RCA jacks = $2.00 (2 bucks got me a set of 5 pairs of gold plated RCA jacks)

1 stereo toggle switch = $1.00 (1 dollar got me three switches so I guess you can say that I got 1 switch for $0.33)

1 foot of silver wire = $6.00 (and like I said, I still had some left over)

So the whole thing costed me 11 bucks, and I had plenty of material left over to make my friend one as well for a few extra bucks.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe this? Very cheap:
http://www.amazon.com/3-Way-Switch-Selector-Splitter-XBOX360/dp/B004T8KZCM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393272176&sr=1-1&keywords=rca+switch

This looks nicer.
http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SVS-14-Input-Manual-Selector/dp/B00005NCWK/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393272176&sr=1-9&keywords=rca+switch


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Maybe this? Very cheap:
> http://www.amazon.com/3-Way-Switch-Selector-Splitter-XBOX360/dp/B004T8KZCM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393272176&sr=1-1&keywords=rca+switch
> 
> This looks nicer.
> http://www.amazon.com/Sima-SVS-14-Input-Manual-Selector/dp/B00005NCWK/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1393272176&sr=1-9&keywords=rca+switch


Same thing, but this is the amazon.uk version

http://www.amazon.co.uk/GaoHuiHong-Composite-Switch-Switcher-Splitter/dp/B008A8G3DM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393272432&sr=8-1&keywords=3+way+rca+switch


----------



## ThriftyPo

Would like to join the club.
Current setup
Asus Xonar D2 -> Ultrasone Pro 650 20th anniversary ed.
I also have a pair of Klipsch S4s. Really love these and have yet to find a proper replacement.
I really like my Pro 650, and with a bit of EQ'ing on the Xonar D2, (boost the mids and lessen the highs.) I find it very enjoyable. The only problem I'm having with the setup right now, is that it isn't very comfortable. I find that the ultrasone clamp too tightly on my jaw bone, directly behind the ear lobe. I can't wear it for more than an hour b4 having to move positions slightly.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Make one.
> 
> Just go find yourself your favorite candy box or some cool box that you like, get a switch and a few rca ports, solder it all together and boom. You have a cool little switch.
> 
> Chances are that you or someone you know owns a soldering iron and solder, and the same goes for a drill. The nice thing about making your own switch is that you can control the quality of parts, and you can use silver wire.
> 
> A lot of people will say that silver wire is a bit overkill, and it is. However, you can find it for 6 USD for a foot, so I assume you can find it for like 4 pounds for a foot which will give you enough wire for two switch boxes.
> 
> I made mine from....
> 
> 1 small wooden box from a craft store = $2.00
> 
> 3 sets of RCA jacks = $2.00 (2 bucks got me a set of 5 pairs of gold plated RCA jacks)
> 
> 1 stereo toggle switch = $1.00 (1 dollar got me three switches so I guess you can say that I got 1 switch for $0.33)
> 
> 1 foot of silver wire = $6.00 (and like I said, I still had some left over)
> 
> So the whole thing costed me 11 bucks, and I had plenty of material left over to make my friend one as well for a few extra bucks.


Will do. Nothing I've found matched my standards.









Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThriftyPo*
> 
> Would like to join the club.
> Current setup
> Asus Xonar D2 -> Ultrasone Pro 650 20th anniversary ed.
> I also have a pair of Klipsch S4s. Really love these and have yet to find a proper replacement.
> I really like my Pro 650, and with a bit of EQ'ing on the Xonar D2, (boost the mids and lessen the highs.) I find it very enjoyable. The only problem I'm having with the setup right now, is that it isn't very comfortable. I find that the ultrasone clamp too tightly on my jaw bone, directly behind the ear lobe. I can't wear it for more than an hour b4 having to move positions slightly.


Try putting them over something bigger than your head for a day or two. Metal parts can also be bent by hand to help the fit.


----------



## Simca

Friend linked me this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733.html


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Friend linked me this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733.html


I have no words.


----------



## mikeaj

The writing and results aside, one may wonder (after pages of methodology and claims of excellence there) why they chose to level match with the SPL meter rather than voltmeter.


----------



## Simca

There are other lots of other loopholes and falsities if you bother reading it word for word.


----------



## pez

Too long;didn't read...

...all of it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Too long;didn't read...
> 
> ...all of it.


I unfortunately did read most of it but you don't really need to.

Just reading the final page title "Anything Above $2 Buys More Features, Not Better Quality" is enough to give you the gist of it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I unfortunately did read most of it but you don't really need to.
> 
> Just reading the final page title "Anything Above $2 Buys More Features, Not Better Quality" is enough to give you the gist of it.


Yeah I saw that and was like...welp...sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Everyone's got an opinion... *shrugs*


----------



## saer

Was lucky enough to get my hands on an earlier model of the Lyr, without the relay switch! I heard that the sound quality is better and was curious if it was true, sure enough after I contacted Schiit they confirmed it for me.

So, I am very happy!

Can anyone recommend some tubes that give a real "classic tube-like" sound ? Seeing as I already have a Mjolnir, I would like something completely opposite of it that I can use in contrast when the mood calls for it.

A tube that pairs well with LCDs.

Do any of these fit my criteria ?

Genalex Gold Lion
JAN-Philips
Lorenz 1968

Someone is only asking $80 for these 3 sets, which sounds like an absolute steal


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Was lucky enough to get my hands on an earlier model of the Lyr, without the relay switch! I heard that the sound quality is better and was curious if it was true, sure enough after I contacted Schiit they confirmed it for me.
> 
> So, I am very happy!
> 
> Can anyone recommend some tubes that give a real "classic tube-like" sound ? Seeing as I already have a Mjolnir, I would like something completely opposite of it that I can use in contrast when the mood calls for it.
> 
> A tube that pairs well with LCDs.
> 
> Do any of these fit my criteria ?
> 
> Genalex Gold Lion
> JAN-Philips
> Lorenz 1968
> 
> Someone is only asking $80 for these 3 sets, which sounds like an absolute steal


Amperax Golden Globes
Amperax Bugle Boys


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Friend linked me this: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733.html


Methodology a bit different, logic a bit fuzzy, but conclusions largely similar to the ones I drew while participating in a blind test back in late 2009. There were no $2 chips but I was unable to distinguish the Creative E-MU 0404 USB from Benchmark and Lavry stuff off some of the highest-end transducers available.

I don't like listener B. He used the word "musicality." We're grown up boys and girls and we know the words musical and musicality say absolutely nothing.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Everyone's got an opinion... *shrugs*


The opinions are rarely worth reading. Introduction, etc. is the same, at least if you already know the context. However, results stand on their own. You just need to at least skim through the methodology to get a sense of how to interpret those results. (sometimes: throw it all out)

Channel matching issues should result in more false positives, which is the opposite of what people here are thinking, anyhow. There's something to be said for much better controls than most people do for themselves listening at home. However, the switching method and rating, etc., are not most ideal either.

The end result of ""people find it hard to tell stuff apart" is often what happens, seemingly more frequently the better controlled the experiment is. It just happens that people dismiss results out of hand when the conclusion is one way (not the right headphones / speakers / listening conditions / not enough time to listen / pressure / whatever else) and others dismiss results when the conclusion is the other way (not good enough channel matching, inadvertent tells / single blind if it is / whatever else).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Was lucky enough to get my hands on an earlier model of the Lyr, without the relay switch! I heard that the sound quality is better and was curious if it was true, sure enough after I contacted Schiit they confirmed it for me.
> 
> So, I am very happy!
> 
> Can anyone recommend some tubes that give a real "classic tube-like" sound ? Seeing as I already have a Mjolnir, I would like something completely opposite of it that I can use in contrast when the mood calls for it.
> 
> A tube that pairs well with LCDs.
> 
> Do any of these fit my criteria ?
> 
> Genalex Gold Lion
> JAN-Philips
> Lorenz 1968
> 
> Someone is only asking $80 for these 3 sets, which sounds like an absolute steal


I can ask my friend to send you some telefunken smooth plates. They probably won't be super cheap, but he has crates of these nos tubes that he wants to liquidate soooo idk.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Channel matching issues should result in more false positives, which is the opposite of what people here are thinking, anyhow. There's something to be said for much better controls than most people do for themselves listening at home. However, the switching method and rating, etc., are not most ideal either.


Was the Realtek not the only contender that could not be matched to the same level? If the others were a wash and all slightly louder, then it would make sense that the Realtek would be identified as the lesser-sounding when it came up (which appeared to be the case).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Channel matching issues should result in more false positives, which is the opposite of what people here are thinking, anyhow. There's something to be said for much better controls than most people do for themselves listening at home. However, the switching method and rating, etc., are not most ideal either.
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Realtek not the only contender that could not be matched to the same level? If the others were a wash and all slightly louder, then it would make sense that the Realtek would be identified as the lesser-sounding when it came up (which appeared to be the case).
Click to expand...

See the table on page 8, just some minor inconsistencies of a fraction of a dB (there should be some difference based on output impedance but not much). In any case, matching voltage is easier and less prone to issues like dealing with ambient noise changing and mic positioning. The matching issue they had with the Realtek is a different matter than the one I was talking about.

Though when dealing with devicies with different output impedance, there's the question of whether to match at say 1 kHz amplitude being the same or using pink noise or something else.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Amperax Golden Globes
> Amperax Bugle Boys


Thank you for the tip









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I can ask my friend to send you some telefunken smooth plates. They probably won't be super cheap, but he has crates of these nos tubes that he wants to liquidate soooo idk.


pm'd


----------



## saer

Trying to decide which of these two LCD-2s I should keep, is anyone good with Frequency Response charts ?


----------



## Simca

Depends what you want from the headphones. The bumps in the 2nd one are interesting. It'll also have better highs than the one on top. It also has little peaks at 50hz and 700hz which'll give you slightly better bass impact in those regions. The 2nd one falls off at the much higher frequencies though which might be a good thing. I do like that the first one is flat all the way until the end. If I had to guess, I'd say that one is probably better calibrated, but who knows if that's necessarily better or if you'll hear a huge difference.

Only thing of real worth is how you want the highs to sound. If you want a bit more highs, then the 2nd one will make that more obviously present while falling off at the really high frequencies. The other will be less present where you can hear it, but will extend better at the end of the spectrum.

The 2nd one has a V at 8khz which in my experience is where most of the painful treble is. Probably a good thing. Both have that V but its more obvious in the 2nd one because of how much more treble it has from 5-10k.


----------



## saer

Thank you for taking the time to break that down for me, Simca. During my listening test I actually would concur and agree with what you said, the bottom one had some peaks in the treble that were more apparent. I couldn't really say that I could notice a difference in the bottom end of either pair.

Seeing as I cannot stand any bit of sibilants, I should in fact stick with the top one, right ? Especially with that peak big peak at 7k that does not appear on the top graph.


----------



## Simca

If you're not a fan of sibilance/top end, then the top one is probably better, ALTHOUGH after 8k around 10k it'll have a higher spike than the bottom one..but that's up to whether you like that or not. I'd say the top one looks more like what the LCD2 is meant to look like.


----------



## saer

Which of the two would be smoother in the top end, overall ?

I'll do another round of listening before I make my decision and send the other pair off, thank you very much for your help Simca














+rep


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Hey guys, what headphones would you recommend for general gaming and movies watching? I have a budget of around £40, I could possibly push it to £60.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Hey guys, what headphones would you recommend for general gaming and movies watching? I have a budget of around £40, I could possibly push it to £60.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Creative-51EF0060AA001-Aurvana-Live-Headphones/dp/B000W6Y0JY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1393409978&sr=8-1&keywords=creative+aurana+live

Creative Aurvana Live are well-liked!


----------



## twerk

Agreed, you can't really do better than the CAL's for under £60.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Agreed, you can't really do better than the CAL's for under £60.


You can SOMETIMES find Sennheiser HD518's for around 60-70 bucks if you look around.

I got mine for 60-something. Would the CAL's still be recommended over 518's?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You can SOMETIMES find Sennheiser HD518's for around 60-70 bucks if you look around.
> 
> I got mine for 60-something. Would the CAL's still be recommended over 518's?


518's very rarely drop below £85 in the UK for whatever reason, they seem to be much cheaper in the US.

I would definitely take CAL's over the 518 anyway, the cheapest Sennheiser headphones that I would buy are the 558's. I just really dislike cheap Sennheisers, some people like them but they are not for me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> Which of the two would be smoother in the top end, overall ?
> 
> I'll do another round of listening before I make my decision and send the other pair off, thank you very much for your help Simca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Try to find a very diverse set of tracks from your collection (or simply just 'Shuffle All') and decide based on that. Chances are you'll be able to tell better off of a few of your tracks. That bump from the second one will probably show it's true colors, and then you'll be able to tell what you like. At the same time, the drop in the first one may be worse to your ears for certain tracks as well.


----------



## Simca

For JRiver users, how do I get it to pop up in the corner everytime a new song plays with what song is playing artist etc? Does this media player have that feature?


----------



## white118

so i just ordered the hifiman he400, these are the first semi-expensive heaphones ive bought and from what ive read i should get an amp for them. im pretty clueless when it comes to amps and all the audio stuff. can anyone give me any suggestions on a decent amp for the he400, preferably under/around $150? thanks


----------



## Simca

The O2 is really the only amp worth recommending in that price range...sure you could try the Aune T1, but that's not the way to go UNLESS you don't have a DAC already.


----------



## white118

ya ive been looking them up since i asked and the O2 came up a lot. along with magni/vali, i dont know if theres really any difference between them besides looks. about dacs, should i be getting one? do they really make that big a difference in sound?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> You can SOMETIMES find Sennheiser HD518's for around 60-70 bucks if you look around.
> 
> I got mine for 60-something. Would the CAL's still be recommended over 518's?
> 
> 
> 
> 518's very rarely drop below £85 in the UK for whatever reason, they seem to be much cheaper in the US.
> 
> I would definitely take CAL's over the 518 anyway, the cheapest Sennheiser headphones that I would buy are the 558's. I just really dislike cheap Sennheisers, some people like them but they are not for me.
Click to expand...

Yeah, to be fair I only found them that cheap on one website that was sketchy as heck--all other sites were closer to 100+. Still, the website turned out to be legit so it worked out!

Why do you dislike the cheaper Sennheiser's? Build quality? That's to each their own, but the 518's have the exact same driver as the 558's and 598's. There is a different sound signature to each as they have different cup construction, but I think you're mostly paying for comfort in the 558's and 598's over the 518's.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> ya ive been looking them up since i asked and the O2 came up a lot. along with magni/vali, i dont know if theres really any difference between them besides looks. about dacs, should i be getting one? do they really make that big a difference in sound?


You don't have a DAC? Oh boy, yeah, you should probably get the Aune T1 if your max budget is $150.


----------



## white118

ah crap, so i need a dac too, ok then i guess i better up the budget, i wont spend more than what headphones themselves cost, so $300 maximum. amp and dac, thats all i need right? nothing else i should have that i dont know about? lol


----------



## Simca

You can go with the ODAC/O2 combo which is a great little combo for $285 or you can buy the Aune T1.

Here's the thing. The Aune T1 gives you a tube DAC with a solid state amp. The amp isn't as good as the O2s, but it'll give you tubey sound and you'll spend less money.

Alternatively, you could buy a Darkvoice 336SE and an ODAC. That would be a good buy too.


----------



## huzzug

Well hi all. Posting looking for advice and hence decided against creating a new thread. I was planning on buying a pair of over the ear headphones and recently came across skullcandy skullcrushers. I really liked the bass vibration thingy and hence wanted to know if there are better alternatives. Anyone who could help me with this ??


----------



## phenom01

I have a random question I currently own some AKG K701's and an O2 amp and would like to add the amp to the mix for my PS4(currently just using the 701s). Now heres my question the 02 amp only comes with a male to male 3.5 cable that is like 8 inchs to go from your soundcard to the unit. I would like to bring it up closer to me vs sitting on the floor next to my pc. Would this cable below connect my PS4 to my O2 amp...and if so will I get the notable gains from the amp like it was connected to my pc?

http://www.cablesforless.com/Super-High-Quality-6-Foot-35mm-Male-To-Male-Stereo-Audio-Cable-P6758C209.aspx

So in summary I want to connect my 02 amp to my PS4 controller and need a longer cable. Will the cable work and if so will it pump more sound just like it was connected to my pc?

Thanks for your input in advance!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I am not familiar with the PS4 what so ever, but if the PS4 does indeed have a 3.5mm out port, then yes. Your idea would work. And yes, you would probably see an improvement.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not familiar with the PS4 what so ever, but if the PS4 does indeed have a 3.5mm out port, then yes. Your idea would work. And yes, you would probably see an improvement.


Yep the PS4 controller has a 3.5mm port







been using it to connect the 701's when I game on it. I thought it would work I just wasnt sure...as I never owned a headphone amp before this. It works fine with no amp its just really quiet compared to being connect to the PC.

So I ordered the cable and a 6 foot premium usb to mini usb 2.0 to replace the short 3 foot one to power the controller because the AKGs hooked up to the controller are only good for like 1 hour of gaming wireless. Hopefully it all works as planned.


----------



## Pawelr98

Nothing fancy but I really like my entry level Superlux hd681. I like connecting them to Panasonic SA-HE70 and playing 320kbps music.The sound quality is just impressive(for this price point).

My Plantronics Gamecom 367 had to be repaired but the glue itself couldn't hold it so had to improvise.But they still play very good.


----------



## pez

Not going to lie, the Gamecom 377 wasn't terrible as far as being a headset. Sound was fairly good, and soundstage was really good. I picked it up a few years ago for around $40-50 and it's still kicking for my brother.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

$37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II

Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.

Suggestions?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II
> 
> Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.
> 
> Suggestions?


Some people rate the CX 300 II's pretty highly and I have no idea why. I bought a pair a couple of months ago and they are absolutely terrible, like way worse than my £8 MEElectronics headphones.

The treble is non-existent, the mids are recessed and the bass is just bloated and muddy. They also have the smallest soundstage of any headphone I've ever heard.

What would I recommend? I'm a huge fan of the Sony MDR-EX510's, especially for electronic music. They have a pretty tight and punchy bass, but it's not overpowering at all. It's a great all-rounder headphone and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. The SoundMAGIC E10 is also an option, most people seem to love them but I have never used them so can't comment.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Some people rate the CX 300 II's pretty highly and I have no idea why. I bought a pair a couple of months ago and they are absolutely terrible, like way worse than my £8 MEElectronics headphones.
> 
> The treble is non-existent, the mids are recessed and the bass is just bloated and muddy. They also have the smallest soundstage of any headphone I've ever heard.


Sometimes it seems like people would rate anything highly as long as it has some kind of noticeable bass...


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II
> 
> Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.
> 
> Suggestions?


Plenty of alternatives. Go through this, find your price range and find your alternative. Good luck!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II
> 
> Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Some people rate the CX 300 II's pretty highly and I have no idea why. I bought a pair a couple of months ago and they are absolutely terrible, like way worse than my £8 MEElectronics headphones.
> 
> The treble is non-existent, the mids are recessed and the bass is just bloated and muddy. They also have the smallest soundstage of any headphone I've ever heard.
> 
> What would I recommend? I'm a huge fan of the Sony MDR-EX510's, especially for electronic music. They have a pretty tight and punchy bass, but it's not overpowering at all. It's a great all-rounder headphone and I'm sure you'll be happy with it. The SoundMAGIC E10 is also an option, most people seem to love them but I have never used them so can't comment.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II
> 
> Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.
> 
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of alternatives. Go through this, find your price range and find your alternative. Good luck!
Click to expand...

looking through those alternatives, thanks guys

Btw the Sony MDR-EX510 are $80+ here in the US. Weird


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*
> 
> Do you guys have any alternative suggestions to the following pair of headphones? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EZYMF4/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> $37 shipped : Sennheiser CX 300 II
> 
> Similar price range. I listen to electronic music and a fair bit of folk/acoustic stuff. I would prefer bassy headphones but in the end, my ears aren't well trained enough to notice a difference.
> 
> Suggestions?


I think you'll be good going with those.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Just bought myself the HE400's and mangi/modi combo. Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Well hi all. Posting looking for advice and hence decided against creating a new thread. I was planning on buying a pair of over the ear headphones and recently came across skullcandy skullcrushers. I really liked the bass vibration thingy and hence wanted to know if there are better alternatives. Anyone who could help me with this ??


Anyone ???


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Anyone ???


Read some reviews on those headphones. There isn't a sub from the sounds of it more just a vibrator like what is in your phone. Not very musical from what I read.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> Anyone ???


I'm guessing your price range is around $70? If you could scoot it up to around $90-100, look into the Shure SRH-440s. Not as bone-crushingly bassy, but it has a good bass, and respects the mids and highs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hrmm.... I could use a good headphone stand... Thoughts on the FireStone Audio one currently on MassDrop? Or are there better/nicer ones out there at similar price points?


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrmm.... I could use a good headphone stand... Thoughts on the FireStone Audio one currently on MassDrop? Or are there better/nicer ones out there at similar price points?


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLQDUIE


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrmm.... I could use a good headphone stand... Thoughts on the FireStone Audio one currently on MassDrop? Or are there better/nicer ones out there at similar price points?


If you're going to be spending that much on a stand I'd recommend http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html I have them in the single and dual type. They are very high quality and weigh about 5lbs each so you don't ever have to worry about it accidentally falling over


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> If you're going to be spending that much on a stand I'd recommend http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html I have them in the single and dual type. They are very high quality and weigh about 5lbs each so you don't ever have to worry about it accidentally falling over


I love how the K701s are on there.

One of these things is not like the other, one of these things is bright.


----------



## pez

$60 for a single stand...I guess. If that's what you like







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DLQDUIE


Interesting idea, but I'm not so sure it would match the decor of my lil area ^_^;;; I'm also uncertain as to what my thoughts would be on a soulless bust staring back at me would be








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> If you're going to be spending that much on a stand I'd recommend http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps2.html I have them in the single and dual type. They are very high quality and weigh about 5lbs each so you don't ever have to worry about it accidentally falling over


Not gonna lie, the Woo Audio stands have a nice classic look to them, plus the dual only costs $80 USD. And if those Q701's look that lovely on it, I wouldn't doubt my K712's would look even sexier on it. As silly as it may sound, I'm almost tempted to pick up the Woo Audio as well as the FireStone Audio one >.>;;; That FireStone stand has an almost, well... Sexy industrial look to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I love how the K701s are on there.
> 
> One of these things is not like the other, one of these things is bright.


I must agree, those K701's look absolutely gorgeous on that stand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> $60 for a single stand...I guess. If that's what you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beats $150-200 or more like some of the wooden ones







And it has a nice industrial look to it *shifty eyes*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Lol, I meant bright sounding. Everything else sounds fairly full and lush. The K701s are just a pair of tweeters in a fancy case


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting idea, but I'm not so sure it would match the decor of my lil area ^_^;;; I'm also uncertain as to what my thoughts would be on a soulless bust staring back at me would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, the Woo Audio stands have a nice classic look to them, plus the dual only costs $80 USD. And if those Q701's look that lovely on it, I wouldn't doubt my K712's would look even sexier on it. As silly as it may sound, I'm almost tempted to pick up the Woo Audio as well as the FireStone Audio one >.>;;; That FireStone stand has an almost, well... Sexy industrial look to it.
> I must agree, those K701's look absolutely gorgeous on that stand.
> Beats $150-200 or more like some of the wooden ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it has a nice industrial look to it *shifty eyes*


Of coursed I'm biased, but my Bed Bath and Beyond TP stand for $25 looks amazing.


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrmm.... I could use a good headphone stand... Thoughts on the FireStone Audio one currently on MassDrop? Or are there better/nicer ones out there at similar price points?


The only problem I really see with this is that it might be too short, 10.5 inches tall









I tried this http://usa.just-mobile.com/mac/headstand.html#.UxGDxfldVH8 which I think is very well designed with the cable management built into the bottom, sadly I returned it because it was too short for my headphones.

I like this one but have no personal experience with it http://www.ebay.com/itm/CODIA-Headphone-Stand-HS-9-Birch-Black-/291091671283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c66a68f3



I really like these http://www.thomann.de/gb/rooms_audio_line_typ_fs_mk_headphone_stand.htm


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Of coursed I'm biased, but my Bed Bath and Beyond TP stand for $25 looks amazing.


I keep meaning to stop into those stores and see what they're all about, but I keep forgetting to >.>;;; I don't quite know though, a few ten dollar bills more and I can get a nice metal stand designed specifically for the purpose.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> The only problem I really see with this is that it might be too short, 10.5 inches tall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this http://usa.just-mobile.com/mac/headstand.html#.UxGDxfldVH8 which I think is very well designed with the cable management built into the bottom, sadly I returned it because it was too short for my headphones.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one but have no personal experience with it http://www.ebay.com/itm/CODIA-Headphone-Stand-HS-9-Birch-Black-/291091671283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43c66a68f3
> 
> 
> 
> I really like these http://www.thomann.de/gb/rooms_audio_line_typ_fs_mk_headphone_stand.htm


Hmmm... That Codia one is interesting, as is the Rooms Audio ones you linked to.

I definitely won't be going with the Firestone Audio stand because of three major things a few reviewers have brought up: First and foremost your headphone strap rests on sharp metal edges, secondly it has no kind of anti-slip surface on the bottom (not even rubber feet!) so that metal stand could very well make a nice gouge in the wooden surfaces of my desk, and third there have been a few mentions about possible stability issues. it's nice, but since the Woo Audio one is only $20 more and can hold two pairs (not to mention the fact I'll eventually want two of the stands), plus height is adjustable on it as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I keep meaning to stop into those stores and see what they're all about, but I keep forgetting to >.>;;; I don't quite know though, a few ten dollar bills more and I can get a nice metal stand designed specifically for the purpose.
> Hmmm... That Codia one is interesting, as is the Rooms Audio ones you linked to.
> 
> I definitely won't be going with the Firestone Audio stand because of three major things a few reviewers have brought up: First and foremost your headphone strap rests on sharp metal edges, secondly it has no kind of anti-slip surface on the bottom (not even rubber feet!) so that metal stand could very well make a nice gouge in the wooden surfaces of my desk, and third there have been a few mentions about possible stability issues. it's nice, but since the Woo Audio one is only $20 more and can hold two pairs (not to mention the fact I'll eventually want two of the stands), plus height is adjustable on it as well.


If I hadn't told you what it was...you might not even know it...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If I hadn't told you what it was...you might not even know it...


That looks quite lovely! Odds are I'll go with the Woo Audio one, but it is definitely nice for there to be other options out there


----------



## LaBestiaHumana




----------



## BonzaiTree

Finally was able to pick up my DT990's and my Vali last night








Thanks to @EpicPie (a.k.a. Raid Zero) for the DT990's and another forum member (who shall remain anonymous unless he tells me it's cool to post his name) for the Vali.



Unfortunately I wasn't able to hook up the Vali as it only has RCA cables and I have no DAC other than my soundcard (D'oh!) so I need an adapter to use it.
I did put in and order on Monoprice last night though for some cables.

The DT990's however sounded great. On initial impressions (it was late and I was tired), the one thing I can say is they sound *much* more full and lush than my HD518's. Also, in an entire other league in comfort. So light and comfy! I could easily see myself forgetting these things are even on my head.

Very pleased with the purchase so far!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I want to see more exotic headphone stands personally, like those angel ladies you find in those huge marble fountains.


----------



## EpicPie

Those DT990's look sexy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I want to see more exotic headphone stands personally, like those angel ladies you find in those huge marble fountains.


They just opened a makerspace near my place (or whatever they called it), please don't tempt me to learn CAD programs I'm also doing my best to completely forget that I know a few machinists..

So all I have to keep saying is "The Woo Audio stand is good enough" and it'll solve the urges right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They just opened a makerspace near my place (or whatever they called it), please don't tempt me to learn CAD programs I'm also doing my best to completely forget that I know a few machinists..
> 
> So all I have to keep saying is "The Woo Audio stand is good enough" and it'll solve the urges right?


Marble bombshell angel >>>>> Woo Audio stand.


----------



## 45nm

I think the Omega headphone stand is probably one of the best headphone stand's that are available. While it is somewhat more expensive than the headphone stand's shown in this topic the build quality and the looks provide a good justification for it. If I needed a headphone stand (which I don't) I would chose that one.

Here is the link:

http://www.sieveking-sound.de/equipment/detail/id/16


----------



## saer

I personally don't like headphone stands that can compress the ear pads, over time it could compromise comfort, fitment and likely wear out the pads quicker.

Free hanging stands or bust, even if you have to resort to this affordable remedy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Marble bombshell angel >>>>> Woo Audio stand.


I dunno, I'm too darn picky when it comes to marble grains and whatnot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I think the Omega headphone stand is probably one of the best headphone stand's that are available. While it is somewhat more expensive than the headphone stand's shown in this topic the build quality and the looks provide a good justification for it. If I needed a headphone stand (which I don't) I would chose that one.
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.sieveking-sound.de/equipment/detail/id/16


Those look lovely. The $180 CAD price tag from the local distributor makes me think twice though. On the flipside, even when I get triple 24"s (yeah, I changed back to wanting 24" displays - triple 27" would be awesome, but at current prices I can get all six of my monitors PLUS all six of Kyle's for pretty much the same as six 27" displays) the Omega stand would match the desk and everything else (even including the new casings I'll eventually get for my modular synth). My K712's would look quite lovely on that stand, as would the ATH-ADG1's I'm more than likely going to pick up (specifically for gaming).

Is that ever a sexy stand!

...Apparently empty, according to my spouse, the Omega looks like a saddle *snickers* ...And now that I've shown him that, apparently he can see me getting one, which is code for "get it when we can afford it". *shifty eyes*


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, I'm too darn picky when it comes to marble grains and whatnot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those look lovely. The $180 CAD price tag from the local distributor makes me think twice though. On the flipside, even when I get triple 24"s (yeah, I changed back to wanting 24" displays - triple 27" would be awesome, but at current prices I can get all six of my monitors PLUS all six of Kyle's for pretty much the same as six 27" displays) the Omega stand would match the desk and everything else (even including the new casings I'll eventually get for my modular synth). My K712's would look quite lovely on that stand, as would the ATH-ADG1's I'm more than likely going to pick up (specifically for gaming).
> 
> Is that ever a sexy stand!
> 
> ...Apparently empty, according to my spouse, the Omega looks like a saddle *snickers* ...And now that I've shown him that, apparently he can see me getting one, which is code for "get it when we can afford it". *shifty eyes*


Here is a similar presentation of what it would look like with the K702 (From the Headfi Battle of the Flagships Topic):


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Here is a similar presentation of what it would look like with the K702 (From the Headfi Battle of the Flagships Topic):


Yup. Definitely going to look into a pair of those >.>;;; Kind of tired of leaving my K712's on the Akai Max49 when they aren't in use ^_^;;;;


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saer*
> 
> I personally don't like headphone stands that can compress the ear pads, over time it could compromise comfort, fitment and likely wear out the pads quicker.
> 
> Free hanging stands or bust, even if you have to resort to this affordable remedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Seconding this, and it doesn't look too bad either.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Those DT990's look sexy


Ah you don't really think that or you wouldn't have got rid of them








Using them right now.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Ah you don't really think that or you wouldn't have got rid of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using them right now.


Hush hush


----------



## Pawelr98

I already have a good stand for headphones







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

.................why are we still talking about headphone stands?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .................why are we still talking about headphone stands?


Flavour of the moment I suppose.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .................why are we still talking about headphone stands?


Why not?


----------



## h2on0

I just use a brick.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why not?


Because I can't even figure out why anyone should even bother with a stand beside ones that clip onto the side of your desk. Unless you have electrostatic headphones or multiple headphones, just lay your headphones down on your desk.

The boogie man is not going to spit on your headphones by simply setting them down some where.

Unless there is some very evident reason, or secondary use for a headphone stand.....then they are just a massive waste of money.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Because I can't even figure out why anyone should even bother with a stand beside ones that clip onto the side of your desk. Unless you have electrostatic headphones or multiple headphones, just lay your headphones down on your desk.
> 
> The boogie man is not going to spit on your headphones by simply setting them down some where.
> 
> Unless there is some very evident reason, or secondary use for a headphone stand.....then they are just a massive waste of money.


I don't understand getting the expensive ones, but much of this discussion is for banana trees and other stands that are very cheap. I have been looking for a stand for no reason but looks. That's the only reason I need. This is a great place to have the convo.

My desk has absolutely no place to put a clip on stand either


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Because I can't even figure out why anyone should even bother with a stand beside ones that clip onto the side of your desk. Unless you have electrostatic headphones or multiple headphones, just lay your headphones down on your desk.
> 
> The boogie man is not going to spit on your headphones by simply setting them down some where.
> 
> Unless there is some very evident reason, or secondary use for a headphone stand.....then they are just a massive waste of money.


Guess I fall under the multiple headphones category, since I regularly swap between two different pairs depending on what I'm doing, not to mention have at least two more pairs on my wishlist (although one of those pairs will be over by my turntables more often than not). I'd just leave mine on the desk, but I have enough stuff already on said desk. As for a desk clip, as useful as they can be, I'd skin my knee on it more often than not >.>;;; Heck, even my turntable "stand" doesn't really have room for a hook for the headphones (the spot I was considering putting one is now currently pinned against my desk)

Aesthetics are also an important reason for a stand, at least in my eyes








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't understand getting the expensive ones, but much of this discussion is for banana trees and other stands that are very cheap. I have been looking for a stand for no reason but looks. That's the only reason I need. This is a great place to have the convo.
> 
> My desk has absolutely no place to put a clip on stand either


I'll admit, the Omegas are complete overkill for what I want, but it would add a bit more to my living room, that's why I like it more than the Woo Audio ones ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0*
> 
> I just use a brick.


That is absolutely epic.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Because I can't even figure out why anyone should even bother with a stand beside ones that clip onto the side of your desk. Unless you have electrostatic headphones or multiple headphones, just lay your headphones down on your desk.
> 
> The boogie man is not going to spit on your headphones by simply setting them down some where.
> 
> Unless there is some very evident reason, or secondary use for a headphone stand.....then they are just a massive waste of money.


Why do people need dressers for clothes? Why do people need a DVD shelf for DVDs? Why do people need a banana holder for bananas? Why do people need a wall mount for their TVs? Why do people need a garage for their cars? Why do people need a toothbrush holder for their toothbrush? You see, it doesn't matter if you don't understand why people do things. They do things and that's that. Who are you to say what is a waste of money to them? Who are we to judge people when we spend hundreds of dollars on a headphone for minor improvements?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I can't even figure out why anyone should even bother with a stand beside ones that clip onto the side of your desk. Unless you have electrostatic headphones or multiple headphones, just lay your headphones down on your desk.
> 
> The boogie man is not going to spit on your headphones by simply setting them down some where.
> 
> Unless there is some very evident reason, or secondary use for a headphone stand.....then they are just a massive waste of money.
Click to expand...

As others have said, they're not always because people are worried about something happening, but they might want one for either convenience and/or aesthetics. People spend hundreds of dollars on cans, they want to show 'em off yo!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Why do people need dressers for clothes? Why do people need a DVD shelf for DVDs? Why do people need a banana holder for bananas? Why do people need a wall mount for their TVs? Why do people need a garage for their cars? Why do people need a toothbrush holder for their toothbrush? You see, it doesn't matter if you don't understand why people do things. They do things and that's that. Who are you to say what is a waste of money to them? Who are we to judge people when we spend hundreds of dollars on a headphone for minor improvements?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't understand getting the expensive ones, but much of this discussion is for banana trees and other stands that are very cheap. I have been looking for a stand for no reason but looks. That's the only reason I need. This is a great place to have the convo.
> 
> My desk has absolutely no place to put a clip on stand either


We spend money on dressers to hopefully reduce the foot print of the clothes that we have in our room AND it adds a nice shelf. Unless you are very good at balancing clothes on top of one and other, the dresser does serve a purpose.

Why do people buy DVD racks? IDK I can balance them just fine.

Why do people buy banana holders? The banana holder is supposed to prevent the bananas from bruising and turning all mushy.

Why do people need a wall mount for their TV? So that they can mount their tv on a wall and open up more floor space.

Why do people need a garage for their cars? They do and they don't. A garage has multiple purposes that includes the use of storage for tools that are too dirty to bring into a living environment. The ideal reason though is because you do not want to expose your car to the elements. Sun damage, rust, and various other problems can occur if you leave your car outside. Another reason would be that ideally you would want to use the garage as a way to access your vehicle without exposing you or any cargo you want to bring with you to various elements. For example, I need to go get food right now.....and it is raining.

Tooth brush holder is for people who have tooth brushes that lie flat. You want to keep the head of the brush off the germ infested counter tops. Either that, or you have a crappy bathroom like I used to have where there were absolutely no places to put your brush, and we needed a wall mounted vanity just to be able to have a place for soap let alone a tooth brush holder.

Why do I spend hundreds on headphones? I don't. I always make money off of flipping audio gear that I accumulate. I got my HD600s for 170 and they had bent grills. So I fixed the grills and used them for a year before selling them for 220.

I try and play with audio as a long term investment. Forinstance I just bought some magnepan 2.5s that I am sort of playing around with that my neighbor offered me 1K for and I only spent 600.

Same with computers. I bought my 7970 a year ago for 250 and I sold it for 300 not too long ago.

But headphone stands are just...............a waste. At least with the woo audio stand I can say that it can hold multiple headphones and therefore can possibly decrease the total foot print on your desk. Same goes for that sennnheiser stand. But stuff like the fire stone stand and many other stands like it is just plain useless. It doesn't even save you any desk space.

As my mom used to say. It is a real 100% genuine dust collector.


----------



## Arizonian

I think that 'headphone stand' discussions are relevant in a headphone club. While it may not be for everyone it's not out of line for those who do prefer them.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I am not knowledgeable enough about audio to flip for a profit. Audio is purely pleasure for me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I am not knowledgeable enough about audio to flip for a profit. Audio is purely pleasure for me.


You are currently sitting on a amp that could easily bring in some profit on ebay.


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Still loving my HD428S! Once they broke in, they sounded amazing! Still do, too. Now, I need a new sound card, as the crappy Realtek on my mobo sounds like junk. Mids and highs sound crackling. Tried my 428s on another PC, and the stupid crackling went away.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are currently sitting on a amp that could easily bring in some profit on ebay.


But then I'd need an amp! As good of a profit as it would get me, I don't think I could replace it easily enough to merit selling it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Still loving my HD428S! Once they broke in, they sounded amazing! Still do, too. Now, I need a new sound card, as the crappy Realtek on my mobo sounds like junk. Mids and highs sound crackling. Tried my 428s on another PC, and the stupid crackling went away.


How much you wanna spend?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Actually..............ehhhh you probably could.

I know that you wouldn't and shouldn't do this, but for general reference.

Antique amp can run for an upwards of 330 to the right buyer. That can get you a used lyr with some tubes. You sell or trade that off for a WA6 amp, and you can sell that off for like 550.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually..............ehhhh you probably could.
> 
> I know that you wouldn't and shouldn't do this, but for general reference.
> 
> Antique amp can run for an upwards of 330 to the right buyer. That can get you a used lyr with some tubes. You sell or trade that off for a WA6 amp, and you can sell that off for like 550.


If you find any specific listings that would let me do this easily..please feel free to pm me!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you find any specific listings that would let me do this easily..please feel free to pm me!


Lol, I am kind of anti helping you here, but for anyone who is interested, here is yet another antique sound labs amp.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/704634/antique-sound-lab-mg-head-otl-mark-iii

Phillyd, would you be so kind as to give potential budget amp shoppers a description of your experience.


----------



## pez

Isn't that the same listing from before?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Isn't that the same listing from before?


woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

good catch, I will pm the guy


----------



## Simca

You don't need a banana holder cuz you eat the bananas and they won't have time to bruise. You don't need a garage because you have a drive way. You don't need a dresser because you have a closet. You don't need a wall mount because you have a TV Stand. You don't need a tooth brush holder because you can clean your bathroom counter of germs.

The answers you provided are excuses many of which can be given for a headphone stand. You lose.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Some headphones just taste better when bruised. Mostly DT770s.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah, I prefer my audio equipment good and ripe as well.
Nothing irks me more than an unripe headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You don't need a banana holder cuz you eat the bananas and they won't have time to bruise. You don't need a garage because you have a drive way. You don't need a dresser because you have a closet. You don't need a wall mount because you have a TV Stand. You don't need a tooth brush holder because you can clean your bathroom counter of germs.
> 
> The answers you provided are excuses many of which can be given for a headphone stand. You lose.


If I ate all the bananas at once I would vomit. Probably on a headphone stand or on a chinese OTL amp.

A drive way is for driving to your garage. Hence why it is called a DRIVE way. Garages are to prevent stuff like hail from breaking your windows, or tree limbs from crushing the roof of your car. Stuff like that.

No I do not have a closet. Nor did many other people when dressers became popular. Maybe you should rephrase your question to say, "why do we have dressers when we have closets". But then I would just say that the reason is because you are loose with money. So 6 one way half a dozen the other. Actually it makes more sense to say, why do we build closets when we have dressers. You have to design some very weird homes to accommodate for closets when it is much simpler and more efficient to just make sqaure or rectangular rooms and hallways.

You buy a wall mount before you have a stand. The stand that the TV comes with is made with the intention that you have a table or some type of secondary stand to bring your tv to eye level. You can by pass that....with a wall mount.

And my cleaner says that it only kills 99.8% of germs. That means that the other 0.2% is going to have an A-sexual party when my back is turned and I am back to square 1.

Simca, I am 99.99% convinced that you are the reincarnation of Marie Antoinette. Being in political science, I am sure that you can figure out what I mean by that.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I love how incredibly pointless this whole argument is








It's delightful.

Some people like headphone stands, some don't.
If you like them, buy them. If you don't, don't.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I love how incredibly pointless this whole argument is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's delightful.
> 
> Some people like headphone stands, some don't.
> If you like them, buy them. If you don't, don't.


This is the headphone club. But with more music.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I love how incredibly pointless this whole argument is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's delightful.
> 
> Some people like headphone stands, some don't.
> If you like them, buy them. If you don't, don't.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the headphone club. But with more music.
Click to expand...

What, Lucky Star? I have awoken.

Also what do you guys think of this:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733.html


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also what do you guys think of this:
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/high-end-pc-audio,3733.html


Wait, double edit: never mind, that was it.

Check post 23856 and later.
.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> good catch, I will pm the guy


Maybe he accidentally reopened it? I'm curious what his response was there.


----------



## DrGroove

I don't know if anyone has posted pics here, but the new Fidelio L2 looks amazing to me.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't know if anyone has posted pics here, but the new Fidelio L2 looks amazing to me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They look great, i love the stitching.


----------



## Coreda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*


That carefully barbered wig is not creepy. Not creepy at all.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coreda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That carefully barbered wig is not creepy. Not creepy at all.
Click to expand...

I feel like I want to get a mannequin head just to get a creepy wig like that to put my headphones on.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Coreda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That carefully barbered wig is not creepy. Not creepy at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel like I want to get a mannequin head just to get a creepy wig like that to put my headphones on.
Click to expand...

I agree.

I mean, I really didn't like the whole mannequin as a headphone holder before, but with a creepy wig...it just might be strange enough to work.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> I mean, I really didn't like the whole mannequin as a headphone holder before, but with a creepy wig...it just might be strange enough to work.


After a while though, that mannequin would have the world's worst headphone hair. Gotta get a dedicated comb just for the creepy wig headphone stand, don't want him to look like he just rolled out of bed or something.


----------



## Simca

Some people don't have garages, they only have drive ways, which is where you park your car.

Bananas don't spoil over night nor do they bruise. You can eat a banana a day and finish them before they bruise, never needing a banana holder.

More people have TV stands than wall mounts. Thus, making it the more obvious choice to go to than a wallmount which can easily be argued as a frivolous buying option.

Unless you're living in a home that's over 200 years old, then you have closets.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I just finished making some headphone holders for my computer case. Using small pieces of acrylic and 5/8" tubing. I also managed to engrave logos, so that it wouldn't look plain.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I just finished making some headphone holders for my computer case. Using small pieces of acrylic and 5/8" tubing. I also managed to engrave logos, so that it wouldn't look plain.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+1 for ingenuity.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I have a headphone stand cos it looks good and I didn't like my headphones just laying around.
I also park on the road due to no driveway. I have my TV on a wall mount to make space. I have a wardrobe because I have no closet!
So many assumptions have been made on subjects with so many variables!
What about people like me that don't like bananas?! DO I NEED A BANANA HEADPHONE STAND?


----------



## biatchi

Yes, it will make you like bananas like normal people do


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Yes, it will make you like bananas like normal people do


This is not a likely outcome. NEVA SHALL I EAT A BANANA.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Dude, bananas are one of my favourite fruits. Peanut butter and banana on toast? Cheerios / Corn flakes with banana slices?

Banana bread?!?

Or even just a straight up nanner. They're awesome.
Full of K, they get rid of heartburn, and taste great.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Bananas are not nice in any way shape or form. They even take on a phallic shape to deter people from eating them.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This is not a likely outcome. NEVA SHALL I EAT A BANANA.


I mean, basically your opinion means nothing since you don't like bananas.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I mean, basically your opinion means nothing since you don't like bananas.


I hardly like any fruit. HOW BOUT DEM APPLES. Idon't mind apples


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> This is not a likely outcome. NEVA SHALL I EAT A BANANA.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, basically your opinion means nothing since you don't like bananas.
Click to expand...

Sorry, gotta agree with Simca on this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I mean, basically your opinion means nothing since you don't like bananas.
> 
> 
> 
> *I hardly like any fruit.* HOW BOUT DEM APPLES. Idon't mind apples
Click to expand...

Ah, so maybe this is why Brits have bad teeth. Scurvy









Hey guys n' gals, any suggestions on where to buy replacement ear pads for my DT990's?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Sorry, gotta agree with Simca on this one.
> Ah, so maybe this is why Brits have bad teeth. Scurvy


:O The cheek! My teeth are just fine thank you very much!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@philyd:

Here is a decent posting for the Lyr.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/708664/schiit-lyr

Just ask him down to 335 and then sell for 450.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @philyd:
> 
> Here is a decent posting for the Lyr.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/708664/schiit-lyr
> 
> Just ask him down to 335 and then sell for 450.


Problem is...
I'd either have to sell my MG Head amp and hope he didn't sell it by the time I sold my amp, or ante up the money now and risk not making enough back on selling my MG Head amp.

If I start flipping audio, I wanna keep the good stuff







unless of course the MG Head is better than a Lyr.

Also, you said resell for $450. But it is $450 new?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Problem is...
> I'd either have to sell my MG Head amp and hope he didn't sell it by the time I sold my amp, or ante up the money now and risk not making enough back on selling my MG Head amp.
> 
> If I start flipping audio, I wanna keep the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless of course the MG Head is better than a Lyr.
> 
> Also, you said resell for $450. But it is $450 new?


It is, but for some reason, people think that better tubes make it some sort of god amp. 2 months ago there was a lyr with two sets of tubes that did not cost more than 50 for both sets of tubes, and they guy sold the used lyr and tubes for 500.

Sometimes crazy crap happens on head-fi that makes no sense what so ever.

And yes, I am not expecting that you will sell your amp. You asked me to find you some links and options though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Problem is...
> I'd either have to sell my MG Head amp and hope he didn't sell it by the time I sold my amp, or ante up the money now and risk not making enough back on selling my MG Head amp.
> 
> If I start flipping audio, I wanna keep the good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unless of course the MG Head is better than a Lyr.
> 
> Also, you said resell for $450. But it is $450 new?
> 
> 
> 
> It is, but for some reason, people think that better tubes make it some sort of god amp. 2 months ago there was a lyr with two sets of tubes that did not cost more than 50 for both sets of tubes, and they guy sold the used lyr and tubes for 500.
> 
> Sometimes crazy crap happens on head-fi that makes no sense what so ever.
> 
> And yes, I am not expecting that you will sell your amp. You asked me to find you some links and options though.
Click to expand...

Alright just trying to understand what you mean. Thanks!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Lyr is definitely not a top flight tube amp, but it is a good versatile hybrid amp IMO made by a US company for those who actually care about that sort of thing.


----------



## nbmjhk6

I was kinda disappointed with the HE400's but I just got my velour pads in and WOW. What a huge difference. Really love these things now.


----------



## phillyd

I ordered Brainwavz HM5 pads for my HE-300 after seeing how good they look together (and hearing about how good they sound) from mp4nation and it's taking them ages to get here from China.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Audioengine D1 is back on Massdrop guys!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Audioengine D1 is back on Massdrop guys!


nice!
There's actually some good stuff on massdrop at the moment, the Bravo Ocean tube amp is there as well


----------



## phillyd

How good is the Bravo Ocean tube amp? Compared to say a Schiit Vali?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> How good is the Bravo Ocean tube amp? Compared to say a Schiit Vali?


I honestly couldn't tell you, best look for some reviews maybe.

The Bravo has the advantage of being able to roll tubes though unlike the Vali


----------



## mikeaj

A quick look...

seems like Bravo Audio Ocean is an OTL tube amp. Gain of 30 dB, which is huge and too much in general. Schiit Vali is hybrid with solid-state output for sure. Gain of 12 dB. Vali is probably a bit more flexible, better known too. That said, it would definitely be good to see what users have to say.

Which headphones?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> A quick look...
> 
> seems like Bravo Audio Ocean is an OTL tube amp. Gain of 30 dB, which is huge and too much in general. Schiit Vali is hybrid with solid-state output for sure. Gain of 12 dB. Vali is probably a bit more flexible, better known too. That said, it would definitely be good to see what users have to say.
> 
> Which headphones?


More of a curiosity thing than anything.

Might recommend the Bravo to a friend to use with Denon D2K's or HE-300's. Maybe HE-400's.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I'm really liking these DT990's so far, definitely an upgrade in every way over my HD518's.

Can't wait for my cables to show up so I can try them with my Vali.


----------



## Scorpion667

Picked up the HD700 for a great price. I did some AB testing in-store with the HD800. While the HD800 wins in treble, soundstage and mids to a certain extent, the HD700 stays very competitive. With that said, I do prefer the bass on the HD700.



It's worth mentioning that the stock HD700 cable sucks. I'm finding it impossible to get kinks out lol. I went above and beyond and tried to counter-kink it under blowdrier heat but no luck. I'll be replacing the cable with this silver plated OCC copper replacement


----------



## revro

ok i am totally desperate. my dad has wireless sony mdr rd810r headphones with replacable aa batteries
but i want something like that but with microphone. cant find any product like that.

do you have any idea
- wireless headphone
- with microphone
- with aa batteries

thank you
revro


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't know if anyone has posted pics here, but the new Fidelio L2 looks amazing to me.


first off anyone know when these will be avaliable in the US?

secondly..............where can i get that head at??? its awesome!!!!


----------



## saer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> first off anyone know when these will be avaliable in the US?
> 
> secondly..............where can i get that head at??? its awesome!!!!


http://www.head-fi.org/t/708947/fs-bnib-philips-fidelio-l2-headphones-imported-not-available-in-us


----------



## DrGroove

Probably within the next month or so.

The head is Bruel & Kjaer Head and Torso Simulator Type 4128C, which can hold your headphones for the low price of $30,000.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Uptown Audio has the Jolida Glass FX DAC for $375. $499 at Musicdirect.

http://www.uptownaudio.com/jolida/JolidaStore.htm


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Picked up the HD700 for a great price. I did some AB testing in-store with the HD800. While the HD800 wins in treble, soundstage and mids to a certain extent, the HD700 stays very competitive. With that said, I do prefer the bass on the HD700.
> 
> 
> 
> It's worth mentioning that the stock HD700 cable sucks. I'm finding it impossible to get kinks out lol. I went above and beyond and tried to counter-kink it under blowdrier heat but no luck. I'll be replacing the cable with this silver plated OCC copper replacement


HD800 is the best I've heard besides those crazy stax stuff..
but then the price tag AND the other stuff （which cost about as much as the headphones themselves, if not more) you need to make it worth that price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> first off anyone know when these will be avaliable in the US?
> 
> secondly..............where can i get that head at??? its awesome!!!!


I've seen the L2 in an audio store (I'm now in Hong Kong), the metal part is actually a darker grey under normal lighting.

Sound was er...
It's open so when I tried the demo in the store (which is crowded), there's just too much outside noise so I just can't tell if it's good or bad.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ok i am totally desperate. my dad has wireless sony mdr rd810r headphones with replacable aa batteries
> but i want something like that but with microphone. cant find any product like that.
> 
> do you have any idea
> - wireless headphone
> - with microphone
> - with aa batteries
> 
> thank you
> revro


so in the end i was deciding between
steelseries h wireless with 2 aku
razer chimaera 5.1
- there are 2 versions, gamer and other one, whats the diff btw. if anyone knows?
razer chimaera
- i went with this and will use the razer surround software thats supposedly great

best
revro


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Uptown Audio has the Jolida Glass FX DAC for $375. $499 at Musicdirect.
> 
> http://www.uptownaudio.com/jolida/JolidaStore.htm


Nooooooooo...of all the times my car gives my trouble...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Lol, my car does not even have an engine in it right now, so no excuses for you


----------



## pez

Well my job depends on me being in the same town as it to work..that and a car to get back home :/. It's a very odd/rare situation, and it sucks. I'm having to have a shop do this, when with help, I could have done it for a 3rd of the cost.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nooooooooo...of all the times my car gives my trouble...


Sell the car.

Buy that and a bike.


----------



## pez

I love my car too much







. It just happened at an extremely inconvenient time. Parents left out of town earlier yesterday morning to be around 800 miles away, so yeah...

Shows me for being a little rough on my clutch at times.


----------



## BonzaiTree

What kind of car do you drive pez?

And what's wrong with it? Burnt your clutch?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> What kind of car do you drive pez?
> 
> And what's wrong with it? Burnt your clutch?


I posted about it in the show your car thread, but long story short, clutch went out (literally lost the pressure in the pedal). Clutch slave cylinder apparently went out/broke.

Car is a 03 GTI.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Uptown Audio has the Jolida Glass FX DAC for $375. $499 at Musicdirect.
> 
> http://www.uptownaudio.com/jolida/JolidaStore.htm


Assuming the picture is what they are selling that is the previous model without the volume control and headphone jacks. Also uses a lesser DAC (I believe Burrbrown 1793 vs 1798 in the MKIII).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Assuming the picture is what they are selling that is the previous model without the volume control and headphone jacks. Also uses a lesser DAC (I believe Burrbrown 1793 vs 1798 in the MKIII).


Doesn't matter. I have tested both. If there is a difference between the two dacs, I can not hear it.

For 375...you can't say no. UNLESS it is the glass dac original.


----------



## friend'scatdied

But for $375 you could get three ODACs! We all know I'm a huge fan of the cute ODAC sound.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But for $375 you could get three ODACs! We all know I'm a huge fan of the cute ODAC sound.


ODAC isn't really that great of a value. Hifimediy Sabre DAC is almost as good for half the price.

The Jolida Glass FX DAC is kind of the opposite of the ODAC in concept anyways. It's big, customizable, and is meant to color the sound to the users liking.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Assuming the picture is what they are selling that is the previous model without the volume control and headphone jacks. Also uses a lesser DAC (I believe Burrbrown 1793 vs 1798 in the MKIII).


both the MKII and MKIII use the PCM1798 chip. the MKIII has the headphone amp. *only the MKIII UK version* has upgraded output caps. the MHDT Steeplechase ($399) and Musical Paradise MP-D1 ($480) need to be imported if you live in the US.


----------



## bumblebee1980

how many D/A converters under $400 come with aftermarket capacitors?










$375 is MORE than fair for a Tube D/A converter.


----------



## bumblebee1980

also.. working on something


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Well looks like you've got the transformer down so far...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> also.. working on something


NEEDS MORE TRANSFORMERS


----------



## phillyd

If someone wants/needs a Fiio L9 PM me. It's the old Apple port to 3.5mm, and it is an L-shaped connector.


----------



## -SE7EN-

just received the Sennheiser HD518s I won from the HEC giveaway and am ready to join the club! These are my first quality headphones; I have been using mostly Logitech headsets for my PC and whatever headphones come with any audioplayers I have used before. I have them connected to a Creative Titanium HD. These things are great! Instead of hearing music in my ear as normal, the sound is more like being surrounded by the music. They also are a bit more loud than my other headsets, which is a huge plus. Other headsets would result in me turning on pre-amp in media players so I could have my music loud, these play at a pretty solid level. So much better quality, I have only had them on for maybe a half hour so far, but I am hooked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> just received the Sennheiser HD518s I won from the HEC giveaway and am ready to join the club! These are my first quality headphones; I have been using mostly Logitech headsets for my PC and whatever headphones come with any audioplayers I have used before. I have them connected to a Creative Titanium HD. These things are great! Instead of hearing music in my ear as normal, the sound is more like being surrounded by the music. They also are a bit more loud than my other headsets, which is a huge plus. Other headsets would result in me turning on pre-amp in media players so I could have my music loud, these play at a pretty solid level. So much better quality, I have only had them on for maybe a half hour so far, but I am hooked.


Hey man! Congratulations again for winning and I am glad to see you got them and are enjoying them!







Bumblebee will be ecstatic to hear that you are loving them. Yeah, while I won't go as far as saying all headsets are complete garbage (they do DO their jobs after all), but proper headphones are simply on a different level as far as sound quality and listening experience is concerned. Now that you have better headphones, you should also try listening to some of your higher bit rate MP3 or FLAC songs and see if you can hear any differences or even new sounds or sensations. Anyways, glad you are are enjoying them and once again, congratulations on winning.


----------



## Im Batman

Hey, was hoping to ask one more question before I pull the trigger on a pair of headphones and thought I wouldn't annoy anyone else over in the Aussie OCN thread with it









I'm mostly sure I want an AD700X for gaming and watching videos (I was told an open back is better for movies/games due to the soundstage as opposed to a closed back which prioritizes bass and are better for music) and to pair that with a FiiO E07K as my DAC/Amp.

Then later if I feel I need it I can pick up a FiiO E09K which is an amp with a greater output that the e07k can be docked with. Correct?

The alternative is a Fiio E10 for the same price as the E07K or an Audioengine D1 for $170. Which DAC/Amp would I be best off with?

Cheers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> just received the Sennheiser HD518s I won from the HEC giveaway and am ready to join the club! These are my first quality headphones; I have been using mostly Logitech headsets for my PC and whatever headphones come with any audioplayers I have used before. I have them connected to a Creative Titanium HD. These things are great! Instead of hearing music in my ear as normal, the sound is more like being surrounded by the music. They also are a bit more loud than my other headsets, which is a huge plus. Other headsets would result in me turning on pre-amp in media players so I could have my music loud, these play at a pretty solid level. So much better quality, I have only had them on for maybe a half hour so far, but I am hooked.


glad you like them


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> glad you like them


oh yes! thanks a bunch!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> oh yes! thanks a bunch!


you're welcome


----------



## kennyparker1337

Am I a bad person for using the Shiit Magni without the Modi?

I love the Magni but I can't bring myself to spend another $100 and not notice the difference between onboard DAC and the Modi DAC.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Am I a bad person for using the Shiit Magni without the Modi?
> 
> I love the Magni but I can't bring myself to spend another $100 and not notice the difference between onboard DAC and the Modi DAC.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I would have to imagine you would hear some sort of difference between onboard and the Modi. People wouldn't buy it otherwise.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Am I a bad person for using the Shiit Magni without the Modi?
> 
> I love the Magni but I can't bring myself to spend another $100 and not notice the difference between onboard DAC and the Modi DAC.


I use an Asgard 2 without a Modi or Bifrost, but I have a Titanium HD sound card in my PC. Plus, some people don't like the Modi's effect on the sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Am I a bad person for using the Shiit Magni without the Modi?
> 
> I love the Magni but I can't bring myself to spend another $100 and not notice the difference between onboard DAC and the Modi DAC.


I don't have the Schiit budget DAC, but I do have the ODAC and I noticed a HUGE difference going from my Xonar DG to the ODAC and that is from sound card to DAC. Hope that helps!


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey OC Noob, could you change my entry in the spreadsheet? I'm listed as using the STX but I switched to the Aune T1.


----------



## phillyd

It's a massive difference going from a Xonar DG or onboard or ASUS ThunderFX to the modi and it's even a clear upgrade from a Fiio E17 to a Schiit Modi.


----------



## saer

I am thinking about upgrading, if anyone is looking to purchase this wonderful amp/dac unit https://centrance.com/products/dacmini/cx/ for a considerable discount please contact me. Thought I'd give you guys a heads up before I post it in the marketplace


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hey OC Noob, could you change my entry in the spreadsheet? I'm listed as using the STX but I switched to the Aune T1.


Updated!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Updated!


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## kennyparker1337

Does anyone ever sell their Shiit Modi?









It's really cheap for what you get already, but getting it cheaper would be nice sometimes.


----------



## h2on0

You see them on ebay and headfi every once in awhile, They usually go for 80-85 dollars.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Does anyone ever sell their Shiit Modi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really cheap for what you get already, but getting it cheaper would be nice sometimes.


I'm starting to question how good of a value it is. The Hifimediy Sabre DAC is thought by many to be better than the Modi for much cheaper.


----------



## davcc22

heate to go







but this is worthy of your headset


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm starting to question how good of a value it is. The Hifimediy Sabre DAC is thought by many to be better than the Modi for much cheaper.


If you're reading that on Head-fi, don't forget they have a FOTM tendency.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm starting to question how good of a value it is. The Hifimediy Sabre DAC is thought by many to be better than the Modi for much cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> If you're reading that on Head-fi, don't forget they have a FOTM tendency.
Click to expand...

Yeah they suffer from fads like none other. I've listened to my friend's Sabre DAC and it sounds very good. I need to test my modi against it side by side


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I don't know if anyone has posted pics here, but the new Fidelio L2 looks amazing to me.


I happen to own them, they look amazing and sound amazing too.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I happen to own them, they look amazing and sound amazing too.


What's the difference between the L1 and L2?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> What's the difference between the L1 and L2?


The L2's have improved drivers and new aesthetics, they're just the new and improved version. They're also a bit more open than the L1's.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The L2's have improved drivers and new aesthetics, they're just the new and improved version. They're also a bit more open than the L1's.


Is this from personal experience good sir? Were you able to do an A/B testing for both? What's the price difference?


----------



## Gilles3000

Sadly, its not, I still have yet to find someone that actually owns an L1. so this is based off reviews i've read. And the price of the L2 has recently come down in price so they're priced very similarly the L1 is about £150 and the L2 £155 on amazon.co.uk. But i can't say whether this price will stay that way because its still priced higher in other places €280~£240.


----------



## rcoolb2002

I really want to try a set of Beyer headphones. Anyone wanna send me a pair to demo









I do think they are ugly though


----------



## teamrushpntball

Well I'm lucky enough to have a store fairly close by to go in and demo equipment. Spent almost 4 hours just hanging out listening today. Got to listen to Sennheiser 600's, 650's, 800's then listened to Audeze LCD2's, 3's and X's. Unfortunately no Beyer or Hifiman models to listen to.

Have to say it was a blast and I feel sorry for my wallet. From my ~30 min with each, the 800's were most comfortable, but the sound of the Audeze 3's was amazing. Little disappointed in the comfort level of the Audeze lineup but I just loved their sound. Wrapped me up in the music so much. So after I get a chance to drive an hour or so to demo the Beyer T1, T90 and the Hifiman HE400 and 500 I might finally buy a pair of headphones to pair with my new Schiit Lyr and Bifrost:



Wrapped up my day off by spending nearly an hour sitting in my local store's "Ultimate-Fi" room. Nothing like a $450k setup (Octave Jubilee Monoblocks, Focal Grand Utopia EM's) to make me wish I'd won the lottery. Was simply blown away.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Well I'm lucky enough to have a store fairly close by to go in and demo equipment. Spent almost 4 hours just hanging out listening today. Got to listen to Sennheiser 600's, 650's, 800's then listened to Audeze LCD2's, 3's and X's. Unfortunately no Beyer or Hifiman models to listen to.
> 
> Have to say it was a blast and I feel sorry for my wallet. From my ~30 min with each, the 800's were most comfortable, but the sound of the Audeze 3's was amazing. Little disappointed in the comfort level of the Audeze lineup but I just loved their sound. Wrapped me up in the music so much. So after I get a chance to drive an hour or so to demo the Beyer T1, T90 and the Hifiman HE400 and 500 I might finally buy a pair of headphones to pair with my new Schiit Lyr and Bifrost:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped up my day off by spending nearly an hour sitting in my local store's "Ultimate-Fi" room. Nothing like a $450k setup (Octave Jubilee Monoblocks, Focal Grand Utopia EM's) to make me wish I'd won the lottery. Was simply blown away.


Oh, it is just a weird field coil. Go find some jesen M10s and listen to those. Then steal them and give them to me please.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Does anyone ever sell their Shiit Modi?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really cheap for what you get already, but getting it cheaper would be nice sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to question how good of a value it is. The Hifimediy Sabre DAC is thought by many to be better than the Modi for much cheaper.
Click to expand...

The Modi looks much nicer to my eyes.
It's also made by an American company and built in USA. Very rare these days.
It also pairs better with a Magni, both aesthetically and most probably sound quality as well since they are both designed by the same company.

I'm not trashing the Hifimediy, or even trying to argue against it. Just saying why I would prefer the Modi.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey!
Do I need an external amp to drive headphones rated at 50 ohms impedance?
Thank you.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey!
> Do I need an external amp to drive headphones rated at 50 ohms impedance?
> Thank you.


What is your source? What are the headphones?

If you do not need an external amp, you'd probably benefit from the amp, as it should improve the sound quality.


----------



## pez

My sound card is really starting to piss me off, so a DAC like the Modi used might have to be in the future. QQ, right?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What is your source? What are the headphones?
> 
> If you do not need an external amp, you'd probably benefit from the amp, as it should improve the sound quality.


OK, I'm not great at Audio so I will try and explain the best I can for you.
I use the CM Pulse R headphones. They are plugged into the onboard sound via 3.5mm jack. My onboard sound chip is realtek ALC892 HD codec with 2.0/5.1/7.1 support. The impedance on my headphones is rated at 50ohms according to the outer packaging.

Do I require an external amp to drive the headphones or is that impedance considered "easy to power" without anything additional?

Another thing, I am wanting to grab a Xonar D1 to increase audio potential. Good idea? Or do I still need an AMP to drive the headphones properly? Also, it worries me that these sound cards are from 2009 and they all seem to come with artificial EAX crap. Does this cause latency/input/stuttering in games even when disabled?

Thank you.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My sound card is really starting to piss me off, so a DAC like the Modi used might have to be in the future. QQ, right?


Any audio gear is near all our futures! Nothing wrong with justifying why you need to buy a DAC!









Seriously though, I think a MODI or ODAC would be a good upgrade to a sound card!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sadly, its not, I still have yet to find someone that actually owns an L1. so this is based off reviews i've read. And the price of the L2 has recently come down in price so they're priced very similarly the L1 is about £150 and the L2 £155 on amazon.co.uk. But i can't say whether this price will stay that way because its still priced higher in other places €280~£240.


Thanks for clearing that up! Wow awesome deal you got there!

Looking at the pics you posted, It looks like the grills of the L2 are bigger compared to the L1, so it's now more of an open back than a closed back than before (if that makes sense).


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey!
> Do I need an external amp to drive headphones rated at 50 ohms impedance?
> Thank you.


Like you, I don't know a whole lot about audio, but I do know that generally speaking, you only really need an amp if the impedance of your headphones is over 64 ohms. I used some headphones very often (hours a day) for a quite a few months that were rated at exactly 64 ohms without an amp, and they sounded great. Now that I have DT770's which require an amp, I've tried out the other headphones with my new amp, and I can hardly notice a difference. If that means anything.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Like you, I don't know a whole lot about audio, but I do know that generally speaking, you only really need an amp if the impedance of your headphones is over 64 ohms. I used some headphones very often (hours a day) for a quite a few months that were rated at exactly 64 ohms without an amp, and they sounded great. Now that I have DT770's which require an amp, I've tried out the other headphones with my new amp, and I can hardly notice a difference. If that means anything.


That does help.
Thank you,

Guy's, will the D1 beat the ALC 892? Also, do I have to have EAX enabled to have audio variation thing. This is what I mean by audio variation (listen when he moves the camera):


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Like you, I don't know a whole lot about audio, but I do know that generally speaking, you only really need an amp if the impedance of your headphones is over 64 ohms. I used some headphones very often (hours a day) for a quite a few months that were rated at exactly 64 ohms without an amp, and they sounded great. Now that I have DT770's which require an amp, I've tried out the other headphones with my new amp, and I can hardly notice a difference. If that means anything.


I think you don't need amp for anything <80 ohm, but then you also need to look at how sensitive the phones are.
So something like he-500 that are just like ～30 ohm（forgot the exact number ) but you need an amp for them.

It's normal for low impedance phones to sound similar with/without an amp, which just means your amp is transparent.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> I think you don't need amp for anything <80 ohm, but then you also need to look at how sensitive the phones are.
> So something like he-500 that are just like ～30 ohm（forgot the exact number ) but you need an amp for them.
> 
> It's normal for low impedance phones to sound similar with/without an amp, which just means your amp is transparent.


Transparent? In what context my I ask? Not needed? Also, could you input on the use of a D1 sound card please? I'm unsure if I should buy one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Impedance is only part of a very very complex and annoying calculation. People come up with general 'rules', but most of them can easily be broken.

Honestly, your cooler master headphones were designed for computer gaming. They are far from audiophile grade. While the D1 is a great entry level amp/dac....it is just way to overkill for gaming headphones.

I would recommend looking for a used creative titanium HD or a used STX sound card wayyyyyyy before you invest much more money.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Transparent? In what context my I ask? Not needed? Also, could you input on the use of a D1 sound card please? I'm unsure if I should buy one.


Transparent as in it does not add anything to the signal.
In the case of an amp, a transparent one only amplifies it, so that more demanding headphones will receive enough power to give you enough volume.

In case of easy to drive headphones (ie the ones made for computer / portable / gaming use), adding an amp is not needed.
However not all amps are transparent. In fact most of them are "colored" and therefore you can hear "improvements" when using them.
There is also the case that things "sounds better" just because you are listening to them at a different (usually higher) volume.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Any audio gear is near all our futures! Nothing wrong with justifying why you need to buy a DAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, I think a MODI or ODAC would be a good upgrade to a sound card!


The Modi for me is such a downgrade. Also, I need inputs out the wazoo, so it's just painful to let such a great sounding/convenient sound card go. To think I thought I had completely remedied the problem.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just pulled the trigger on a new Shiit Modi. Now I will finally have the Shiit stack [Modi / Magni].


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a new Shiit Modi. Now I will finally have the Shiit stack [Modi / Magni].


Nice! What do you think?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Impedance is only part of a very very complex and annoying calculation. People come up with general 'rules', but most of them can easily be broken.
> 
> Honestly, your cooler master headphones were designed for computer gaming. They are far from audiophile grade. While the D1 is a great entry level amp/dac....it is just way to overkill for gaming headphones.
> 
> I would recommend looking for a used creative titanium HD or a used STX sound card wayyyyyyy before you invest much more money.


I will have you known that by tweaking the HQ, you can lift the slightly muffled detail, even on the on-board chip. I'm just hoping the D1 will give me even more detail, because these headphones actually sound pretty good. And if D1 is overkill, why would I look for a create titanium HD?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Impedance is only part of a very very complex and annoying calculation. People come up with general 'rules', but most of them can easily be broken.
> 
> Honestly, your cooler master headphones were designed for computer gaming. They are far from audiophile grade. While the D1 is a great entry level amp/dac....it is just way to overkill for gaming headphones.
> 
> I would recommend looking for a used creative titanium HD or a used STX sound card wayyyyyyy before you invest much more money.
> 
> 
> 
> I will have you known that by tweaking the HQ, you can lift the slightly muffled detail, even on the on-board chip. I'm just hoping the D1 will give me even more detail, because these headphones actually sound pretty good. And if D1 is overkill, why would I look for a create titanium HD?
Click to expand...

He is probably referencing the Audio Engine D1, not the Xonar D1. The Audio Engine D1 is a very popular entry-level DAC/Amp, so it would probably be smart to include Xonar when you reference that sound card.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He is probably referencing the Audio Engine D1, not the Xonar D1. The Audio Engine D1 is a very popular entry-level DAC/Amp, so it would probably be smart to include Xonar when you reference that sound card.


Sorry for the confusion. (New to audio)


----------



## phillyd

No problem, just wanted to clarify things!

Anyone have suggestions for a dark, bass-heavy (clear, deep and impactful) close-backed, portable, headphone for $300 or less?

I'm kinda flexible on the sound reuqirements, but I need to avoid v-shaped sound signatures, lack of bass and sharp treble.

Considerations:
Sennheiser Momentum
Philips Fidelio L1 and L2 (not closed but I'm not having much luck looking)


----------



## friend'scatdied

The Momentum over-ear is pretty good. It's not as bass-heavy as the V-Moda M100 for example but it certainly fits the description of slightly dark tilt with a midrange that isn't recessed like much of the competition. It's very lightweight which I consider to be a strength.

I actually have a pair right now I'll be letting go for less than half of MSRP (!).

FOTM right now are the NAD Viso HP50 and Focal Spirit Pro. Focal Spirit Classic is probably a better consideration than either of the FOTMs if you're looking for slam and a dark tilt.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a new Shiit Modi. Now I will finally have the Shiit stack [Modi / Magni].
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! What do you think?
Click to expand...

Thanks. I think a lot of things, most of which you would _not_ want to know. However if you are talking about the stack, I don't have the Modi yet so I don't know.







As for the Magni... pure bliss. Built tough, pretty, easy to handle, and most important sounds awesome.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No problem, just wanted to clarify things!
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a dark, bass-heavy (clear, deep and impactful) close-backed, portable, headphone for $300 or less?
> 
> I'm kinda flexible on the sound reuqirements, but I need to avoid v-shaped sound signatures, lack of bass and sharp treble.
> 
> Considerations:
> Sennheiser Momentum
> Philips Fidelio L1 and L2 (not closed but I'm not having much luck looking)


Have you had a look at any of the V-MODAS?

Specifically the Crossfade M-100, I listened to a pair recently and I was _very_ impressed.

The sound signature is U shaped, so due to the lack of mid and upper-treble some people may not like it, the detail isn't quite as good as other similarly priced headphones. The bass extension and impact is definitely there though, if that's what you're after.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> No problem, just wanted to clarify things!
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for a dark, bass-heavy (clear, deep and impactful) close-backed, portable, headphone for $300 or less?
> 
> I'm kinda flexible on the sound reuqirements, but I need to avoid v-shaped sound signatures, lack of bass and sharp treble.
> 
> Considerations:
> Sennheiser Momentum
> Philips Fidelio L1 and L2 (not closed but I'm not having much luck looking)
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had a look at any of the V-MODAS?
> 
> Specifically the Crossfade M-100, I listened to a pair recently and I was _very_ impressed.
> 
> The sound signature is U shaped, so due to the lack of mid and upper-treble some people may not like it, the detail isn't quite as good as other similarly priced headphones. The bass extension and impact is definitely there though, if that's what you're after.
Click to expand...

I don't want V or U shaped responses. I need rich mids.


----------



## KyadCK

Alright guys, I need some help, and I figure you are the best suited to give it.

My Grandma is looking for a pair of headphones for use in traveling. It probably will not be connected to anything better than her HTC One or iPad. As a result, long-use (several hours) comfort and durability are more of a concern than actual quality, but since she is a musician, it does still matter. Her biggest concern is that it will crush her ears from pressure, so it not doing that is priority #1.

Is there anything you guys would recommend in the $150 or less range? She's currently looking at some flimsy and easily broken things that I do not believe would last. I would much rather recommend something that will be good for years to come. Thoughts?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help, and I figure you are the best suited to give it.
> 
> My Grandma is looking for a pair of headphones for use in traveling. It probably will not be connected to anything better than her HTC One or iPad. As a result, long-use (several hours) comfort and durability are more of a concern than actual quality, but since she is a musician, it does still matter.
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend in the $150 or less range? She's currently looking at some flimsy and easily broken things that I do not believe would last. I would much rather recommend something that will be good for years to come. Thoughts?


I imagine since she is traveling she wants something closed and smallish. That means usually closed on-ear headphones similar to like say B&W P3/P5 or Focal Spirit. Does it have to be new? Used would give a lot of options since most good, efficient closed on-ear headphones are over your budget.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help, and I figure you are the best suited to give it.
> 
> My Grandma is looking for a pair of headphones for use in traveling. It probably will not be connected to anything better than her HTC One or iPad. As a result, long-use (several hours) comfort and durability are more of a concern than actual quality, but since she is a musician, it does still matter.
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend in the $150 or less range? She's currently looking at some flimsy and easily broken things that I do not believe would last. I would much rather recommend something that will be good for years to come. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine since she is traveling she wants something closed and smallish. That means usually closed on-ear headphones similar to like say B&W P3/P5 or Focal Spirit. Does it have to be new? Used would give a lot of options since most good, efficient closed on-ear headphones are over your budget.
Click to expand...

She would prefer new, and to be honest so would I. I have this tendency to not trust most people, though if someone here was willing to sell I may make an exception since I'm sure you all take good care of your stuff.

I know very well I'm sweeping your guys legs out from under you by imposing a $150 budget, but it's not easy to convince someone they need $400 headphones.







They don't need to be perfect, they just need to be comfortable and not break.

I noticed that the Audio Technica AD700 are listed in the OP a lot, and I can find them for $120 used which is within the budget. The problem as always is they are used, and from people I don't know.


----------



## bumblebee1980

starting to get the hang of sketchup!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> She would prefer new, and to be honest so would I. I have this tendency to not trust most people, though if someone here was willing to sell I may make an exception since I'm sure you all take good care of your stuff.
> 
> I know very well I'm sweeping your guys legs out from under you by imposing a $150 budget, but it's not easy to convince someone they need $400 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be perfect, they just need to be comfortable and not break.
> 
> I noticed that the Audio Technica AD700 are listed in the OP a lot, and I can find them for $120 used which is within the budget. The problem as always is they are used, and from people I don't know.


The AD700 while efficient, are open (everyone around can hear and vice versa), over-ear (big), and due to its unique design, not portable at all.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm thinking of building a hybrid headphone amplifier (tube gain stage with discrete output stage) and the wiring will mostly be point to point. the amplifier will have things like a external power supply, delay circuit, ability to change output impedance and i'm thinking of mounting meters to give visual feedback for each tube.

challenge accepted! lol

shoot any ideas.

edit: fixed


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm thinking of building a solid state amplifier with a tube output stage and the wiring will mostly be point to point. the amplifier will have things like a external power supply, delay circuit, ability to change output impedance and i'm thinking of mounting meters for each output tube to give visual feedback on tube matching.
> 
> challenge accepted! lol
> 
> shoot any ideas.


You could probably make your life about a million times easier by either making a tube preamp and then a solid state power amp. That way if you do not like the way the tube portion of your chain, you can change it and vice verse with your solid state section without having to gut and redesign your amp.

Divide and conquer.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> She would prefer new, and to be honest so would I. I have this tendency to not trust most people, though if someone here was willing to sell I may make an exception since I'm sure you all take good care of your stuff.
> 
> I know very well I'm sweeping your guys legs out from under you by imposing a $150 budget, but it's not easy to convince someone they need $400 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be perfect, they just need to be comfortable and not break.
> 
> I noticed that the Audio Technica AD700 are listed in the OP a lot, and I can find them for $120 used which is within the budget. The problem as always is they are used, and from people I don't know.


For portable on-ears look at Beyer DT1350, Sennheiser HD25-1 II, or V-Moda M80

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000TDZOXG
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004QMH8KI

Most people would find full size over-ear headphones too gaudy to wear in public. You could also look at IEMs if she would use them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could probably make your life about a million times easier by either making a tube preamp and then a solid state power amp. That way if you do not like the way the tube portion of your chain, you can change it and vice verse with your solid state section without having to gut and redesign your amp.
> 
> Divide and conquer.


that is what i'm doing. it's a triode gain stage. i'll edit my post so people don't get confused


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> She would prefer new, and to be honest so would I. I have this tendency to not trust most people, though if someone here was willing to sell I may make an exception since I'm sure you all take good care of your stuff.
> 
> I know very well I'm sweeping your guys legs out from under you by imposing a $150 budget, but it's not easy to convince someone they need $400 headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need to be perfect, they just need to be comfortable and not break.
> 
> I noticed that the Audio Technica AD700 are listed in the OP a lot, and I can find them for $120 used which is within the budget. The problem as always is they are used, and from people I don't know.


The AD700 while efficient, are open (everyone around can hear and vice versa), over-ear (big), and due to its unique design, not portable at all.

I also wanted to emphasize that I am BY NO MEANS advising you to get one of those because they are all well outside your budget. What I am saying though, is that those are the type of headphones one generally uses for "good and portable". For $150 and under though, I will have to pass that along to the other members. I don't have any experience that I don't use on-ears.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The Momentum over-ear is pretty good. It's not as bass-heavy as the V-Moda M100 for example but it certainly fits the description of slightly dark tilt with a midrange that isn't recessed like much of the competition. It's very lightweight which I consider to be a strength.
> 
> I actually have a pair right now I'll be letting go for less than half of MSRP (!).
> 
> FOTM right now are the NAD Viso HP50 and Focal Spirit Pro. Focal Spirit Classic is probably a better consideration than either of the FOTMs if you're looking for slam and a dark tilt.


The Focal Spirit Classic according to Tyll of Innerfidelity is neutral sounding and the HP50 has a slight emphasis on bass.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-sealed

Here's the review where he mentions all three and how they sound:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/two-strike-zone-focal-spirit-professional-and-spirit-classic-page-2

Hope this helps in any way!

EDIT: I also have the Momentum Over Ear (in black and red) and I love it as a portable, it's actually my go to portable since it's small enough, looks good and sounds good (good bass and the mids are very good)! The soundstage is there but it's more forward and not as wide as open ear headphones (of course).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help, and I figure you are the best suited to give it.
> 
> My Grandma is looking for a pair of headphones for use in traveling. It probably will not be connected to anything better than her HTC One or iPad. As a result, long-use (several hours) comfort and durability are more of a concern than actual quality, but since she is a musician, it does still matter. Her biggest concern is that it will crush her ears from pressure, so it not doing that is priority #1.
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend in the $150 or less range? She's currently looking at some flimsy and easily broken things that I do not believe would last. I would much rather recommend something that will be good for years to come. Thoughts?


- Noontech Zoro for $99
- Onkyo FC 300 for $149
- Philipps Citiscape Downtown for $99
- Creative Aurvana Live for $99

The Philipps would be the most comfortable of the 4 and for the price, sounds good. If you google fu you should see a general consensus that these headphones are good and fit the bill of what you're looking for. The mids are slightly recessed by the way.

The Zoro are more bass heavy and may not be the sound signature your grandma might like. It's basically what Beats wanted to be sound wise but couldn't pull it off.

The Onkyo is an all rounder, slightly warm and overall neutral sounding which you grandma might like since she's a musician. I would personally choose this out of the four listed above. It's the most refined sounding out of the four and it looks good as well!

The CALs are pretty good and I know people have recommended them around here.

All four are closed back designs, are on ear and sound well plugged straight to source; so they are small enough for commuting and serve that purpose. Of course the DT 1350, B&W P5 and Amperior and HD25s sound better but they are more expensive as well.


----------



## phillyd

So today I had the opportunity to take my iBasso D-Zero and test out a bunch of headphones.

I tried out:
Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 Ohm
Monster DNA on-ear
Bowers & Wilkins P7
Bang & Olufsen H6
Sony MDR-V6
Sennheiser HD 25-1 II
Sennheiser HD380 Pro
AKG K240
Shure SRH-840
KRK KNS-6400

I think I got em all.

Impressions!

*Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250 Ohm*
You guys aren't wrong when you say they are the most detailed and flat headphone available near that price. However, they are just a tad bright, and all I could say about the bass is that the notes are there. They are audible, but only just. Very good headphone, just not my thing. Could be good for gaming too.

*Monster DNA On-Ear*
I was shocked by these. I went into a best buy mobile and saw these, and since I recently read a good review on Head-Fi, I thought I'd give them a shot. I plugged them into my amp, and started with rap. I was surprised that at high volumes it wasn't at all sibilant. The voices sounded surprisingly accurate. I tried other music and my conclusion is that they are kind of v-shaped, but the bottom is centered around the high-mids. The V is also very slight. The bass is good, though it does bleed just a tiny bit into the low-mids. The low mids were rich and lower voices sounded very good. Higher voices sounded just a bit off though. The treble was sparkly but never harsh. I very much enjoyed these. I'll be considering the DNA Over-Ear when I get my next portable can.

*Bowers & Wilkins P7*
They look very classy, and are quite comfortable. They were the second clearest headphone I heard for the day. They are mid-bass focused but not lacking in sub-bass. They sound very flat and tend a bit warm if anything. The treble isn't boosted or rolled off, which gives cymbals, snares and such a very nice presence. They are far from sibilant even at very high volumes though. I might get these one day.

*Bang and Olufsen H6*
I first tried these headphones a few months ago when my friend (he is a rich kid with a taste for fancy materials like sheepskin leather) was looking for good headphones. We tested them out on my Nokia Lumia 920, and while they were clear, they sounded very thin. The amp has fixed that. After listening to them today they sounded very full. These headphones are very flat sounding, and the mids were very balanced. Voices sounded very natural. The bass isn't boosted, I'd say, but rap and electronic music doesn't sound silly with them. The bass is very accurate, and has some great texture, especially with a good bass guitar line. Maybe the most comfortable headphone I wore all day.

*Sony MDR-V6*
For their price, I was very impressed with these. They seemed solid in the bass department, a bit recessed but still sounded full in the mid range. The treble was a bit rolled off. Definitely my new recommendation for the price range (purely for sound). The flaws with the comfort really kill these though. The pads are stiff and feel weird. Similar in material to the Sennheiser HD25-1 II and the Sennheiser HD380 Pro. They do not isolate as well as they should due to the pads.

*Sennheiser HD25-1 II*
I was almost angry when I heard these. They sound great. Warm, great in the bass department, clear but a bit rolled off in the treble, and voices were very natural. They stuck some exceptional drivers in some of the ugliest headphones I've ever seen. They are very uncomfortable, feel very cheap, isolate poorly and have terrible pads. Such a weird headphone.

*Sennheiser HD380 Pro*
This was my favorite headphone of the day. They aren't as clear as the B&W P7, but they have one of the most unique and entertaining sound signatures I've come across. They have insane bass, with great extension and punch as well as a good bit of texture. They are warm but with natural high-mids. There is a boost somewhere around 5KHz, which gives the treble a great bit of sparkle and a very good sound stage. They are a bit odd in design, though. They have terrible ear pads, just like the HD25-1 II and the MDR-V6 though.

*AKG K240*
These feel like a joke. They are by far the flimsiest and cheapest feeling headphones I have ever felt. I mean they feel worse than the cheap on-ear things that came with old portable tape/cd players. The head band feels terrible but the pads are okay. They don't fit to your ears because the headband isn't strong enough to have a clamp force. The sound is very clinical and surprisingly clear, but they were the only headphone that I heard that had less bass than the DT880.

*Shure SRH-840*
I was surprised to find that these are very V-shaped. The bass sounds good, and the treble is sparkly, but the mid range just isn't there. I expected better. Solid construction and very good comfort, though.

*KRK KNS-6400*
I was kinda surprised to see that KRK made headphones, so I had to try these. They are great in the low-end, but have an exaggerated low-mid range that causes voices to sound unnatural. Sparkly treble as expected. Decent comfort and construction.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So today I had the opportunity to take my iBasso D-Zero and test out a bunch of headphones.
> 
> *Shure SRH-840*
> I was surprised to find that these are very V-shaped. The bass sounds good, and the treble is sparkly, but the mid range just isn't there. I expected better. Solid construction and very good comfort, though.


I have the 840s but they don't sound v-shape at all, they are warm and their treble slightly rolled off.

They are more like the dt880, but instead of boosted treble, they got boosted mid bass.

Both of them are rather good in the mid range (ie vocals).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So today I had the opportunity to take my iBasso D-Zero and test out a bunch of headphones.
> 
> *Shure SRH-840*
> I was surprised to find that these are very V-shaped. The bass sounds good, and the treble is sparkly, but the mid range just isn't there. I expected better. Solid construction and very good comfort, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the 840s but they don't sound v-shape at all, they are warm and their treble slightly rolled off.
> 
> They are more like the dt880, but instead of boosted treble, they got boosted mid bass.
> 
> Both of them are rather good in the mid range (ie vocals).
Click to expand...

All of my impressions were from a very short audition. I'm sure I got some stuff wrong.


----------



## Calbert

No worries, I also think it might be something with your player as well.

How you describe that the 250ohm dt 880s lack bass could be that your player doesn't drive them properly.
It also happened when I tried the 880s with my X3, it doesn't give them enough volume even at max, and they sounded bass light, but after adding an amp, they do sound quite different.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> Alright guys, I need some help, and I figure you are the best suited to give it.
> 
> My Grandma is looking for a pair of headphones for use in traveling. It probably will not be connected to anything better than her HTC One or iPad. As a result, long-use (several hours) comfort and durability are more of a concern than actual quality, but since she is a musician, it does still matter. Her biggest concern is that it will crush her ears from pressure, so it not doing that is priority #1.
> 
> Is there anything you guys would recommend in the $150 or less range? She's currently looking at some flimsy and easily broken things that I do not believe would last. I would much rather recommend something that will be good for years to come. Thoughts?


Look out for the Shure SRH440. Can be found for $100 or less, and fold for easy travel convenience. One of the very few 'cheaper' headphones that have more of a flat response, rather than a V/U-shaped sound signature. You can try them out at a Guitar Center if you've got one, as well.


----------



## revro

so in end i got myself a razer chimaera wireless stereo headphones with microphone for 107eur. great thing is i can put 2 rechargeable AAA batteries, so once the first set dies, i just replace them.
its great tough little pushy. on other hand i had them over 3 hours and they are very comfortable to wear.

best
revro


----------



## -SE7EN-

looking for a pre-solution here







the front port of my tower doesn't like the plugin on the HD518s, only playing sound through my left ear unless I hold it farther in (sometimes it'll get in just the right spot, but it usually takes 10+ minutes of messing to get it right) the soundcard's main analog jacks in the back of the tower will be used by my speakers, there is not a dedicated headphone jack. there is a headphopne jack on the speakers themselves, however, I actually use 2 different sets of speakers (5.1 as the front/side/center-sub, and 2.1 in the rear) so I assume if I were to plug it into the front system, the rear speakers would still play. is there something else I can plug into my soundcard, like a different input, that would still give me the benefit of the various gaming features from my Creative X-Fi Titanium card, but maybe be able to switch inputs from computer GUI? I'd preferably not want to have to plugin/unplug things from the back of the tower frequently....

thanks for any help guys


----------



## mikeaj

If the jack is bad on the case side, but the HD 518's jack is fine and the connection to the sound card is fine, just bypass the jack on the case.

You could use one of those drive bays that give you extra ports and hook up the internal audio connector to that instead of the case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999356

Something like that.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> No worries, I also think it might be something with your player as well.
> 
> How you describe that the 250ohm dt 880s lack bass could be that your player doesn't drive them properly.
> It also happened when I tried the 880s with my X3, it doesn't give them enough volume even at max, and they sounded bass light, but after adding an amp, they do sound quite different.


Very possible. I'm sure that my tube amp would give me a more accurate representation of their full potential, though they are probably best complimented by something like an O2.


----------



## SinX7

Gonna pick up a Schiit Magni + Headphones soon, but Idk which headphones yet. Mainly for Gaming FPS. But would like to get the best of both world also (Competitive and fun with comfort).

Headphone budget: $200 +/-

Thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394914941&sr=1-2

Wonder if these are worth anything?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Gonna pick up a Schiit Magni + Headphones soon, but Idk which headphones yet. Mainly for Gaming FPS. But would like to get the best of both world also (Competitive and fun with comfort).
> 
> Headphone budget: $200 +/-
> 
> Thanks!


Sound preferences? Music genres?

Purely for gaming, the DT880 Pro are very good. They are extremely detailed and flat. If you're willing to buy used, The HiFiMan HE-300 are very good for about $200, though they are a bit warm. They have a good soundstage due to their openness, and they have very good bass. Depending on your tastes, the bass could be distracting though. The Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro are often liked and they work quite well for gaming due to their punchy bass and sparkly treble. They could be a bit harsh in the high end when combined with the Magni though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394914941&sr=1-2
> 
> Wonder if these are worth anything?


http://www.head-fi.org/products/martinlogan-mikros-90-reference-on-ear-headphones
The two reviews on Head-fi give them high praise


----------



## bumblebee1980

if Tyll didn't review them than he thought they were poor which is what I read elsewhere. nothing wrong with owning a pair of Creative Aurvana Live or Grado SR60i for emergency









PS, he also didn't review the CAL 2.
Quote:


> Creative Aurvana Live! 2 - Why do people keep dumping a perfectly good headphone for an inferior one? The Creative Aurvana Live! (the first one) was actually almost the same headphone as the Denon D1001. Denon replaced it with the D1100, which wasn't nearly as good. Creative Labs picked up the design of the D1001 (a Foster product), made a couple of changes, and produced the first Aurvana Live!. It sounded quite good, and now they've dumped it for the much better looking Live!2, but it sounds worse. Argh! Maybe Foster should just relaunch it under their Fostex brand-that would be nice.


reinventing the wheel often leads to disappointing results. make sure you read Innerfidelity monthly updates


----------



## friend'scatdied

I second the DT 880 recommendation. I'm a little biased but I'd call the DT 880s one of the best headphones (this is coming from a guy with the very best headphones







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/MartinLogan-Mikros-90-Reference-Headphones/dp/B00A0AOVRS/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1394914941&sr=1-2
> 
> Wonder if these are worth anything?


Careful...
http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,1443.msg38013.html#msg38013


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If the jack is bad on the case side, but the HD 518's jack is fine and the connection to the sound card is fine, just bypass the jack on the case.
> 
> You could use one of those drive bays that give you extra ports and hook up the internal audio connector to that instead of the case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999356
> 
> Something like that.


thanks a bunch, I think I will end up trying something like that. the jack isn't 'bad' on the case, other headphones are fine.... the lil card reader slot is too small, and makes the case not close snugly like it should. the small amount of overlap is normally not an issue, but the extra size/weight of the jack makes it not stay all the way in.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If the jack is bad on the case side, but the HD 518's jack is fine and the connection to the sound card is fine, just bypass the jack on the case.
> 
> You could use one of those drive bays that give you extra ports and hook up the internal audio connector to that instead of the case:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813999356
> 
> Something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch, I think I will end up trying something like that. the jack isn't 'bad' on the case, other headphones are fine.... the lil card reader slot is too small, and makes the case not close snugly like it should. the small amount of overlap is normally not an issue, but the extra size/weight of the jack makes it not stay all the way in.
Click to expand...

If the jack is fine...

Oh yeah, HD 518 is one of the cheapest headphones that uses 1/4" jack. Using the included adapter? Those are terrible because of all that extra length and weight hanging off. It's how it is.

Use an adapter with some cable for some slack like this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/601983-REG/Sennheiser_092595_3_5mm_Plug_to_6_3mm.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Inch-Headphone-Extender-Cable-Right-Angle-1-8-3-5mm-TRS-Male-to-1-4-Female-/131106321925


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I second the DT 880 recommendation. I'm a little biased but I'd call the DT 880s one of the best headphones (this is coming from a guy with the very best headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Careful...
> http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,1443.msg38013.html#msg38013


Thanks! Was it ever found out if it was defective or not?


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> If the jack is fine...
> 
> Oh yeah, HD 518 is one of the cheapest headphones that uses 1/4" jack. Using the included adapter? Those are terrible because of all that extra length and weight hanging off. It's how it is.
> 
> Use an adapter with some cable for some slack like this:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/601983-REG/Sennheiser_092595_3_5mm_Plug_to_6_3mm.html
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-Inch-Headphone-Extender-Cable-Right-Angle-1-8-3-5mm-TRS-Male-to-1-4-Female-/131106321925


perfect! i went ahead and went with the Sennheiser plug, should be here this week.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sound preferences? Music genres?
> 
> Purely for gaming, the DT880 Pro are very good. They are extremely detailed and flat. If you're willing to buy used, The HiFiMan HE-300 are very good for about $200, though they are a bit warm. They have a good soundstage due to their openness, and they have very good bass. Depending on your tastes, the bass could be distracting though. The Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro are often liked and they work quite well for gaming due to their punchy bass and sparkly treble. They could be a bit harsh in the high end when combined with the Magni though.
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/martinlogan-mikros-90-reference-on-ear-headphones
> The two reviews on Head-fi give them high praise


Would like a balance headset (Balance in Fun, Competitive sound and comfort.) Mainly Hip-Hop and similar genre.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Gonna pick up a Schiit Magni + Headphones soon, but Idk which headphones yet. Mainly for Gaming FPS. But would like to get the best of both world also (Competitive and fun with comfort).
> 
> Headphone budget: $200 +/-
> 
> Thanks!


Don't you still have my Q701s? You are going to be hard pressed to find better FPS headphones.

If you do not like the bright sound sig, then I recommend you get the schiit vali and go from there. It will knock some of the high end edge off the headphones.


----------



## HPE1000

My DT770s are rattling pretty bad in the left ear... I have taken it apart 3 times already to try to find out what is wrong and I cannot figure it out. If I press the headphones harder towards my ear/head, the rattle goes away. Not sure what to do, but I am sure I can fix it, it doesn't seem to be a hair.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My DT770s are rattling pretty bad in the left ear... I have taken it apart 3 times already to try to find out what is wrong and I cannot figure it out. If I press the headphones harder towards my ear/head, the rattle goes away. Not sure what to do, but I am sure I can fix it, it doesn't seem to be a hair.


You can try checking to see if maybe any piece of hair could be causing the rattling near the driver. Alternatively you can try the DT770 on another computer or source/transport and see if the same issue persists.


----------



## SinX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Don't you still have my Q701s? You are going to be hard pressed to find better FPS headphones.
> 
> If you do not like the bright sound sig, then I recommend you get the schiit vali and go from there. It will knock some of the high end edge off the headphones.


I had to let it go a while ago. Had some issues, but its resolved now. So I am looking for a new headphone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks! Was it ever found out if it was defective or not?


Possibly.

http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,1443.msg39601.html#msg39601

Still doesn't inspire confidence in their quality control. There is a sentiment (and psychological bias, to be fair) that the speaker manufacturers are making cheap cash grabs on the headphone market. I question their intentions as I believe we are past the market's period of greatest growth.

I'm suspicious of a $300 MSRP headphone marked down to $70...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would like a balance headset (Balance in Fun, Competitive sound and comfort.) Mainly Hip-Hop and similar genre.


Philips Fidelio X1?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> looking for a pre-solution here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front port of my tower doesn't like the plugin on the HD518s, only playing sound through my left ear unless I hold it farther in (sometimes it'll get in just the right spot, but it usually takes 10+ minutes of messing to get it right) the soundcard's main analog jacks in the back of the tower will be used by my speakers, there is not a dedicated headphone jack. there is a headphopne jack on the speakers themselves, however, I actually use 2 different sets of speakers (5.1 as the front/side/center-sub, and 2.1 in the rear) so I assume if I were to plug it into the front system, the rear speakers would still play. is there something else I can plug into my soundcard, like a different input, that would still give me the benefit of the various gaming features from my Creative X-Fi Titanium card, but maybe be able to switch inputs from computer GUI? I'd preferably not want to have to plugin/unplug things from the back of the tower frequently....
> 
> thanks for any help guys


I do have a bad jack on the front of my case, so I'm constantly unplugging my speakers whenever I want to use my headphones. It's a PITA, but it should be resolved soon when I go pickup by shipment


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> looking for a pre-solution here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front port of my tower doesn't like the plugin on the HD518s, only playing sound through my left ear unless I hold it farther in (sometimes it'll get in just the right spot, but it usually takes 10+ minutes of messing to get it right) the soundcard's main analog jacks in the back of the tower will be used by my speakers, there is not a dedicated headphone jack. there is a headphopne jack on the speakers themselves, however, I actually use 2 different sets of speakers (5.1 as the front/side/center-sub, and 2.1 in the rear) so I assume if I were to plug it into the front system, the rear speakers would still play. is there something else I can plug into my soundcard, like a different input, that would still give me the benefit of the various gaming features from my Creative X-Fi Titanium card, but maybe be able to switch inputs from computer GUI? I'd preferably not want to have to plugin/unplug things from the back of the tower frequently....
> 
> thanks for any help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a bad jack on the front of my case, so I'm constantly unplugging my speakers whenever I want to use my headphones. It's a PITA, but it should be resolved soon when I go pickup by shipment
Click to expand...

Still haven't had the chance to pick it up? Wow I bet the wait is killing you!


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> looking for a pre-solution here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the front port of my tower doesn't like the plugin on the HD518s, only playing sound through my left ear unless I hold it farther in (sometimes it'll get in just the right spot, but it usually takes 10+ minutes of messing to get it right) the soundcard's main analog jacks in the back of the tower will be used by my speakers, there is not a dedicated headphone jack. there is a headphopne jack on the speakers themselves, however, I actually use 2 different sets of speakers (5.1 as the front/side/center-sub, and 2.1 in the rear) so I assume if I were to plug it into the front system, the rear speakers would still play. is there something else I can plug into my soundcard, like a different input, that would still give me the benefit of the various gaming features from my Creative X-Fi Titanium card, but maybe be able to switch inputs from computer GUI? I'd preferably not want to have to plugin/unplug things from the back of the tower frequently....
> 
> thanks for any help guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a bad jack on the front of my case, so I'm constantly unplugging my speakers whenever I want to use my headphones. It's a PITA, but it should be resolved soon when I go pickup by shipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still haven't had the chance to pick it up? Wow I bet the wait is killing you!
Click to expand...

Oh no, I picked up the Vali a while ago 

However, I didn't have the cable to go into my pc, so I ordered them by monoprice with the cheapest shipping 2 or 3 weeks ago, and still haven't received the damn cables I ordered!! So I've had the Vali for weeks unable to use it. It's even worse than not picking it up, because I can look at it but can't use it! lol

However, I also saw the Modi on Amazon with Prime, so I ended up ordering that, making sure I had the right USB cable for that, haha. So since the cables still haven't shown up, and the Modi should be in tomorrow (might not pick it up until Saturday though, still have to clean out my car so I can cross the border to pick it up) along with some car stuff I ordered, I should be able to finally listen to it this week!

The DT990 Premium 250ohm's still sound good through my Xonar DG, but they are muddled. Can't wait to try them with a proper amp. And just my very quick thoughts on the DT990's--they're very fun. Not even close in any way shape or form to analytical headphones, not a big soundstage (though this is with the Xonar), and very V-shaped. Still very fun though.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The DT990 Premium 250ohm's still sound good through my Xonar DG, but they are muddled. Can't wait to try them with a proper amp. And just my very quick thoughts on the DT990's--they're very fun. Not even close in any way shape or form to analytical headphones, not a big soundstage (though this is with the Xonar), and very V-shaped. Still very fun though.


You could do a blu-tak mod to balance them out a bit.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The DT990 Premium 250ohm's still sound good through my Xonar DG, but they are muddled. Can't wait to try them with a proper amp. And just my very quick thoughts on the DT990's--they're very fun. Not even close in any way shape or form to analytical headphones, not a big soundstage (though this is with the Xonar), and very V-shaped. Still very fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a blu-tak mod to balance them out a bit.
Click to expand...

The blu-tak mod didn't do much for my DT770's. Tightened bass and reduced the treble a bit.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Just recieved the Shiit Modi and I am appalled they could not include a $3 USB cable make this thing usable out of the box.
Luckily, I had a spare one. Otherwise it would have been a hunk of useless metal until I received the USB cable.









Also, I am getting audio skips every second that make my listening experience so far horrible. Trying to get rid of the issue as we speak. Not happy at all right now.









Well I fixed the skipping by plugging it into a USB 2.0 (onboard) instead of a USB 3.0 (onboard) output. Which is a bit bewildering but maybe the USB 3.0 outputs different power rates... because the data part of 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0.









After the fix, it sounds great. Not going to compare it to the onboard motherboard DAC because I don't care whether it's better or not. Just wanted to finally have the stack for the looks, no onboard decoding, and possible sound benefits that are inherently probable (ie. dedicated equipment designed specifically for DAC vs. mass produced to provide functionality).









Still the no USB cable still has me puzzled and appalled. No where on their site does it state it doesn't come with one and one would naturally assume a super cheap (to make) USB cable would be included to provide basic functionality out of the box.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The blu-tak mod didn't do much for my DT770's. Tightened bass and reduced the treble a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just recieved the Shiit Modi and I am appalled they could not include a $3 USB cable make this thing usable out of the box.
> Luckily, I had a spare one. Otherwise it would have been a hunk of useless metal until I received the USB cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am getting audio skips every second that make my listening experience so far horrible. Trying to get rid of the issue as we speak. Not happy at all right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I fixed the skipping by plugging it into a USB 3.0 (onboard) to a USB 2.0 (onboard) output. Which is a bit bewildering but maybe the USB 3.0 outputs different power rates... because the data part of 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the fix, it sounds great. Not going to compare it to the onboard motherboard DAC because I don't care whether it's better or not. Just wanted to finally have the stack for the looks, no onboard decoding, and possible sound benefits that are inherently probable (ie. dedicated equipment designed specifically for DAC vs. mass produced to provide functionality).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the no USB cable still has me puzzled and appalled. No where on their site does it state it doesn't come with one and one would naturally assume a super cheap (to make) USB cable would be included to provide basic functionality out of the box.


There are a few reasons for it.

1: IDK about most people, but none of my dacs come with a USB cable. Even the audionote 5.1 dac that is worth more than my life does not come with anything other than a power cable. I am hesitant to say this, but I think it is just normal for dacs to not come with USB cables.

2: Most people usually buy their own cable anyways. Why charge extra for something that most people would throw out?

3: It is a 100 dollar bare bones dac. What did you expect? Be happy they did not charge you extra for the wall wart.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> The DT990 Premium 250ohm's still sound good through my Xonar DG, but they are muddled. Can't wait to try them with a proper amp. And just my very quick thoughts on the DT990's--they're very fun. Not even close in any way shape or form to analytical headphones, not a big soundstage (though this is with the Xonar), and very V-shaped. Still very fun though.
> 
> 
> 
> You could do a blu-tak mod to balance them out a bit.
Click to expand...

Hmm, I may look into this down the road, cheers.

I really am enjoying them as they are though. Very fun cans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just recieved the Shiit Modi and I am appalled they could not include a $3 USB cable make this thing usable out of the box.
> Luckily, I had a spare one. Otherwise it would have been a hunk of useless metal until I received the USB cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am getting audio skips every second that make my listening experience so far horrible. Trying to get rid of the issue as we speak. Not happy at all right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I fixed the skipping by plugging it into a USB 3.0 (onboard) to a USB 2.0 (onboard) output. Which is a bit bewildering but maybe the USB 3.0 outputs different power rates... because the data part of 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the fix, it sounds great. Not going to compare it to the onboard motherboard DAC because I don't care whether it's better or not. Just wanted to finally have the stack for the looks, no onboard decoding, and possible sound benefits that are inherently probable (ie. dedicated equipment designed specifically for DAC vs. mass produced to provide functionality).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the no USB cable still has me puzzled and appalled. No where on their site does it state it doesn't come with one and one would naturally assume a super cheap (to make) USB cable would be included to provide basic functionality out of the box.


Huh, I went through the whole Schiit site, I swore they said you needed to buy cables separately, but they don't really outright say it, at least not in the product description itself. They should change that.

I knew I'd need cables just from people talking about it, but it really should say there.

Also--we almost have the exact same set up (or I will soon once I pickup my Modi).

Modi-->Vali in my case-->DT990's (I have the premium).


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The blu-tak mod didn't do much for my DT770's. Tightened bass and reduced the treble a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kennyparker1337*
> 
> Just recieved the Shiit Modi and I am appalled they could not include a $3 USB cable make this thing usable out of the box.
> Luckily, I had a spare one. Otherwise it would have been a hunk of useless metal until I received the USB cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I am getting audio skips every second that make my listening experience so far horrible. Trying to get rid of the issue as we speak. Not happy at all right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I fixed the skipping by plugging it into a USB 3.0 (onboard) to a USB 2.0 (onboard) output. Which is a bit bewildering but maybe the USB 3.0 outputs different power rates... because the data part of 3.0 is backwards compatible with 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After the fix, it sounds great. Not going to compare it to the onboard motherboard DAC because I don't care whether it's better or not. Just wanted to finally have the stack for the looks, no onboard decoding, and possible sound benefits that are inherently probable (ie. dedicated equipment designed specifically for DAC vs. mass produced to provide functionality).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still the no USB cable still has me puzzled and appalled. No where on their site does it state it doesn't come with one and one would naturally assume a super cheap (to make) USB cable would be included to provide basic functionality out of the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few reasons for it.
> 
> 1: IDK about most people, but none of my dacs come with a USB cable. Even the audionote 5.1 dac that is worth more than my life does not come with anything other than a power cable. I am hesitant to say this, but I think it is just normal for dacs to not come with USB cables.
> 
> 2: Most people usually buy their own cable anyways. Why charge extra for something that most people would throw out?
> 
> 3: *It is a 100 dollar bare bones dac. What did you expect? Be happy they did not charge you extra for the wall wart.*
Click to expand...

It doesn't come with any item besides the DAC box and the 4 plastic bumpers to prop it up.
Shiit did not make me aware in any important way that this was a bare bones DAC.

A USB cable would not, IMHO, warrant a price increase. It's probably one of the most mass produced cables on the planet.

I see your point with the "why include a probable throwaway" but then refer back to my 2nd sentence.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There are a few reasons for it.
> 
> 1: IDK about most people, but none of my dacs come with a USB cable. Even the audionote 5.1 dac that is worth more than my life does not come with anything other than a power cable. I am hesitant to say this, but I think it is just normal for dacs to not come with USB cables.
> 
> 2: Most people usually buy their own cable anyways. Why charge extra for something that most people would throw out?
> 
> 3: It is a 100 dollar bare bones dac. What did you expect? Be happy they did not charge you extra for the wall wart.


My Fiio and Aune both came with a USB cable, I don't know why any other DAC wouldn't, especially seeing as it's a digital cable, not analog.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> My Fiio and Aune both came with a USB cable, I don't know why any other DAC wouldn't, especially seeing as it's a digital cable, not analog.


1. Additional expense
2. Additional item to support

I personally think they should offer one, but those are just some reasons why they might.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Additional expense
> 2. Additional item to support
> 
> I personally think they should offer one, but those are just some reasons why they might.


The cables are a few cents each, and I think most people would just go and buy a new one rather than calling up whatever manufacturer for one (due to time it would take versus cost of buying a new one).


----------



## roflcopter159

Speaking of cables, how much of a sound difference will they provide between the ones that come with the product (RCA cables for speakers and USB for Aune) and a more expensive "aftermarket" cable? Is it safe to assume the difference would be negligible?

Oh and as a side note, the DT990 Pro 250Ohms seem to be on sale for $140 on Amazon. I'm curious about if they actually meant to post the sale for the 990s or if it was supposed to be for 770s


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Speaking of cables, how much of a sound difference will they provide between the ones that come with the product (RCA cables for speakers and USB for Aune) and a more expensive "aftermarket" cable? Is it safe to assume the difference would be negligible?
> 
> Oh and as a side note, the DT990 Pro 250Ohms seem to be on sale for $140 on Amazon. I'm curious about if they actually meant to post the sale for the 990s or if it was supposed to be for 770s


Depends... for my headphones and interconnects, I couldn't hear any differences. For my previous TF10, I heard a boatload of differences.


----------



## EpicPie

Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.

Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)

Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.

It always bothered me a lot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one?
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.


Depends on the amp honestly. I had that issue with the Lyr but not the O2 or Soloist.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.


Nope, zero noise coming from mine even at max valume. I got a little bit from my onboard, but none from either my sound card or my discrete amp/DAC.


----------



## phillyd

Had a bit of hiss with my Schiit Vali but none with my Antique Sound Lab MG-Head OTL MK3


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.


I have zero hum myself. Current setup is still my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, plugged into an ART PB4x4 Pro (rackmount surge suppressor with power filtering). Both of my ART PB4x4 Pro's are plugged into the same wall outlet (my tower is plugged into my second PB4x4 Pro).

Do you have your audio interface plugged into the same outlet (or at least circuit) as your computer? ...Oh, wait, you're saying you don't have the issue now, my bad ^_^


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.


I think it depends on a couple things, most importantly the output impedance of the amp and input impedance of the headphones. For example my 32 ohm AD700X's hiss quite a lot on my Vali, but my 600 ohm DT880's are silent.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it depends on a couple things, most importantly the output impedance of the amp and input impedance of the headphones. For example my 32 ohm AD700X's hiss quite a lot on my Vali, but my 600 ohm DT880's are silent.
Click to expand...

There's also the actual noise floor of the upstream components (and the gain of the amp, if a significant contribution is from the DAC, which is rare except maybe sometimes onboard audio) and then the headphone sensitivity.

The noise is just another kind of signal that the headphones produce. The louder the headphones get with the actual signal you want from a given volume level (i.e. higher sensitivity), the louder they will produce noise as well. So for a given source, headphones with higher sensitivity and lower impedance will result in more hiss.

edit: on second thought, original wording sounds a lot meaner than intended, fixed and added more content


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Speaking of cables, how much of a sound difference will they provide between the ones that come with the product (RCA cables for speakers and USB for Aune) and a more expensive "aftermarket" cable? Is it safe to assume the difference would be negligible?
> 
> Oh and as a side note, the DT990 Pro 250Ohms seem to be on sale for $140 on Amazon. I'm curious about if they actually meant to post the sale for the 990s or if it was supposed to be for 770s


USB is digital. So unless you need really thick shielding, no. It will not make a difference.

RCA, it can. It just depends on the situation. For instance if you compare a audio note silver RCA cable to a walmart cables, then yeah....you will hear a difference. But if you compare a decent mono price cable to a walmart cable.......eh. Not so much difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Question for everyone who uses a DAC or headphone amp.
> 
> Do any of you have hum, hiss, or noise from using one? (volume at 0)
> 
> Since I switched over to using an audio interface I haven't had this issue, fortunately.
> 
> It always bothered me a lot.


Only if I am using USB or if I am using a high power speaker amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Had a bit of hiss with my Schiit Vali but none with my Antique Sound Lab MG-Head OTL MK3


That is because your amp was a gift from the value/budget gods. Your experiences do not apply to the average consumer


----------



## bumblebee1980

playing with materials.. metallic automotive paint and black/white plastic.



the Hammond stomp boxes are too small to work with so I need to order a larger one and paint it.

edit: little better lighting and bonus in red!


----------



## bumblebee1980

InnerFidelity's "Wall of Fame" Headphone Amplifiers

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-headphone-amplifiers

edit: 4 of them are tube amps


----------



## phillyd

I'm looking for a short (6" or less) male mini USB to Male Micro USB OTG (must be OTG) cable? I cannot find one. USA and preferably cheap. Thanks! Need it to connect my Note 3 to my iBasso D-Zero.

EDIT: Found one on the JDSLabs site for really cheap.


----------



## twerk

Hey guys. I'm having a bit of an issue.

Some of the time there is a very high pitched whirring noise in the right ear of my DT880's, it fluctuates from about 10 KHz to 13 KHz. I'm 99% sure it's caused by interference of the USB port that my DAC is plugged into. I've tried switching ports, moving other devices around and it still persists.

Any ideas on a solution? The noise isn't very loud but when no sound is being output it's very, very annoying.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm having a bit of an issue.
> 
> Some of the time there is a very high pitched whirring noise in the right ear of my DT880's, it fluctuates from about 10 KHz to 13 KHz. I'm 99% sure it's caused by interference of the USB port that my DAC is plugged into. I've tried switching ports, moving other devices around and it still persists.
> 
> Any ideas on a solution? The noise isn't very loud but when no sound is being output it's very, very annoying.


Maybe try on other source. Connect the headphones to other amp/sound card and check if problem still occurs. I had problem like that about month ago. Connected my hd681 to amp. Audio source was PS3. While listening the music there were some small sound artifacts(in the high sounds). Turned out the PS3 sound regulation funcion was the source of the problem.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Maybe try on other source. Connect the headphones to other amp/sound card and check if problem still occurs. I had problem like that about month ago. Connected my hd681 to amp. Audio source was PS3. While listening the music there were some small sound artifacts(in the high sounds). Turned out the PS3 sound regulation funcion was the source of the problem.


It doesn't happen with other devices, just with my main PC. Which is why I'm fairly sure it's interference due to poor shielding of the USB bus.

I can never replicate the problem on command, it just happens randomly. I know sometimes it can be caused by moving your mouse around due to the signal that gets sent but that's not the case.

Doing a bit of Googling people are recommending things called USB isolators but I don't have a clue what they are/do.

Thanks!


----------



## -SE7EN-

received my new adapter tonight! while it does still not quite fit in all the way normally, if I push it in firmly it seems to not have the issues the larger plug had with only one-sided audio. thanks for the suggestions guys.







still am amazed everytime I put these awesome headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It doesn't happen with other devices, just with my main PC. Which is why I'm fairly sure it's interference due to poor shielding of the USB bus.
> 
> I can never replicate the problem on command, it just happens randomly. I know sometimes it can be caused by moving your mouse around due to the signal that gets sent but that's not the case.
> 
> Doing a bit of Googling people are recommending things called USB isolators but I don't have a clue what they are/do.
> 
> Thanks!


USB Isolators will provide cleaner DC power and shield USB bus powered D/A converters like the Schiit Modi from noise and ground loops.



edit: picture


----------



## silvrr

Has anyone messed around with a pair of Fostex T50RPs? Seems like for ~$100 set of headphones and some cheap mods you can get some decent results. I know there are better phones out there but it seems like a good price/performance ratio. Always like having something to tweak too. Looks like they would want some amplification though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Has anyone messed around with a pair of Fostex T50RPs? Seems like for ~$100 set of headphones and some cheap mods you can get some decent results. I know there are better phones out there but it seems like a good price/performance ratio. Always like having something to tweak too. Looks like they would want some amplification though.


A lot of people like various modded versions like the Mad Dogs and the Alpha Dogs. They'd definitely want amplification.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Anyone have any experience with the DT770s? I'm starting to think about a nice closed set of headphones, since I'm going to be living in a dorm soon and don't want to bother my room mate with my DT880s that I have now. I'd probably be pairing them up with either a Magni or Vali and listening mainly to rock of all sorts, as well as gaming.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the DT770s? I'm starting to think about a nice closed set of headphones, since I'm going to be living in a dorm soon and don't want to bother my room mate with my DT880s that I have now. I'd probably be pairing them up with either a Magni or Vali and listening mainly to rock of all sorts, as well as gaming.


do it.. they are very nice, I got a pair of DT770 Pro 80s last november and i love mine pretty much all I use at home now, I can wear them for hours without discomfort and the SQ is excellent for being closed headphones they have a great sound-stage also. Isolation is very good as well.

I mostly drive my DT770s with a FiiO E07K/E09K combo or sometimes with a vintage Yamaha C-60 preamp.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the DT770s? I'm starting to think about a nice closed set of headphones, since I'm going to be living in a dorm soon and don't want to bother my room mate with my DT880s that I have now. I'd probably be pairing them up with either a Magni or Vali and listening mainly to rock of all sorts, as well as gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> do it.. they are very nice, I got a pair of DT770 Pro 80s last november and i love mine pretty much all I use at home now, I can wear them for hours without discomfort and the SQ is excellent for being closed headphones they have a great sound-stage also. Isolation is very good as well.
> 
> I mostly drive my DT770s with a FiiO E07K/E09K combo or sometimes with a vintage Yamaha C-60 preamp.
Click to expand...

Yeah comfort is big for me, my DT880s feel like pillows on my face so I'm sure 770s are similar. The 250 Pros are on Amazon for $155 right now, is that a good price for them new?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Yeah comfort is big for me, my DT880s feel like pillows on my face so I'm sure 770s are similar. The 250 Pros are on Amazon for $155 right now, is that a good price for them new?


Yeah 155 is a good price. They are well made headphones but understand that the DT770's are VERY v-shaped. They will be lacking in the mid-range. Some people like that but I'm not a fan and if you like the DT880's you probably won't like the DT770's.


----------



## atarione

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Yeah comfort is big for me, my DT880s feel like pillows on my face so I'm sure 770s are similar. The 250 Pros are on Amazon for $155 right now, is that a good price for them new?


yeah.. that is pretty good...

in my case i could order the DT770 Pro 250s from B&H for $1 (lol) less but no tax (free shipping...but longer shipping cause i have Prime)

so if you could avoid tax (depending on your state) B&H might be worth considering also?
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/92801-REG/Beyerdynamic_459046_DT_770_Pro_Headphone.html

but you know with the no hassle returns and prime I might just use amazon if i was ordering.

if you have a GuitarCenter near they sometimes get used ones..I got mine used (in Very good shape) used at GC for $80~ (no box just headphones..but meh.) i was there last week had another set used but the wanted $120 for them (had box and whatever not..) so pricing might vary


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atarione*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Yeah comfort is big for me, my DT880s feel like pillows on my face so I'm sure 770s are similar. The 250 Pros are on Amazon for $155 right now, is that a good price for them new?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah.. that is pretty good...
> 
> in my case i could order the DT770 Pro 250s from B&H for $1 (lol) less but no tax (free shipping...but longer shipping cause i have Prime)
> 
> so if you could avoid tax (depending on your state) B&H might be worth considering also?
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/92801-REG/Beyerdynamic_459046_DT_770_Pro_Headphone.html
> 
> but you know with the no hassle returns and prime I might just use amazon if i was ordering.
> 
> if you have a GuitarCenter near they sometimes get used ones..I got mine used (in Very good shape) used at GC for $80~ (no box just headphones..but meh.) i was there last week had another set used but the wanted $120 for them (had box and whatever not..) so pricing might vary
Click to expand...

Ok, Amazon will probably work best for me, I'll order when I get home. I don't usually buy used, even though I've made exceptions to that in the past. Third pair of headphones inbound, w00t!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with the DT770s? I'm starting to think about a nice closed set of headphones, since I'm going to be living in a dorm soon and don't want to bother my room mate with my DT880s that I have now. I'd probably be pairing them up with either a Magni or Vali and listening mainly to rock of all sorts, as well as gaming.


Check out the Shure SRH440. Better for your music, but in all honesty, the DT770s are better in comfort and probably gaming.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah 155 is a good price. They are well made headphones but understand that the DT770's are VERY v-shaped. They will be lacking in the mid-range. Some people like that but I'm not a fan and if you like the DT880's you probably won't like the DT770's.


I didn't think the mids were very recessed at all on my DT770 80ohms. Heavy on the bass, decent chunky mids, and sorta rolled off highs that lacked in detail/crispness. When I think very v-shaped, I think ATH-M50s or something.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah 155 is a good price. They are well made headphones but understand that the DT770's are VERY v-shaped. They will be lacking in the mid-range. Some people like that but I'm not a fan and if you like the DT880's you probably won't like the DT770's.


I understand, I actually am not a HUGE fan of the DT880s. Don't get me wrong, they sound great, but the treble is definitely a little harsh for me. I want to try something different, since I don't have much experience yet, I don't know what I really like.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Check out the Shure SRH440. Better for your music, but in all honesty, the DT770s are better in comfort and probably gaming.


Thanks for the recommendation, I think I'm gonna try the 770s first though, I really like the Beyer design.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah 155 is a good price. They are well made headphones but understand that the DT770's are VERY v-shaped. They will be lacking in the mid-range. Some people like that but I'm not a fan and if you like the DT880's you probably won't like the DT770's.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the mids were very recessed at all on my DT770 80ohms. Heavy on the bass, decent chunky mids, and sorta rolled off highs that lacked in detail/crispness. When I think very v-shaped, I think ATH-M50s or something.
Click to expand...

They are VERY lacking in the low-mids. They have a big drop from about 200Hz to 500Hz, and then are a bit recessed until about 1k. I found them far from lacking in the treble.

Here's a graph of the 250Ω response


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> I understand, I actually am not a HUGE fan of the DT880s. Don't get me wrong, they sound great, but the treble is definitely a little harsh for me. I want to try something different, since I don't have much experience yet, I don't know what I really like.


They do tend bright, and are still quite sharp in the treble. I understand trying your options though! You'll learn more about your tastes the more you try.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are VERY lacking in the low-mids. They have a big drop from about 200Hz to 500Hz, and then are a bit recessed until about 1k. I found them far from lacking in the treble.


That looks more like between 150 and 350Hz. The 770s have a large dip in the 3-4khz range (which is where a lot of cymbal sounds sit, IIRC). Sound is pretty subjective though. People say the M50s are flat/neutral but to my ears they're the most v-shaped can I've ever used.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> I understand, I actually am not a HUGE fan of the DT880s. Don't get me wrong, they sound great, but the treble is definitely a little harsh for me. I want to try something different, since I don't have much experience yet, I don't know what I really like.
> Thanks for the recommendation, I think I'm gonna try the 770s first though, I really like the Beyer design.


If you don't like the treble of the DT880s, I have a feeling you may feel the same about the 770s. The treble is very signature-esque of the Beyer line. You might want to look into something with a flatter response.


----------



## mikeaj

How was that measured and generated, what smoothing, etc.?

Personally I hear something of a dip in the ~200 Hz range myself. Say, the headphones sound fine to me except a bit too much bass presence and maybe something funky in the treble (what headphone _doesn't_ have maybe something funky in the treble?), and then some voice or line goes down into that range and seems a bit distant and soft. I can't say I remember anything about the 3-4 kHz thing myself, and if I did, I may not have noticed without being biased by seeing a graph (or maybe if doing a careful sweep through the frequencies).

For what it's worth, headroom's data:

It's unlisted, but those are probably the 250 ohm premium versions. The 600 and 32 ohms versions are marked differently.

The feature around 6-10 kHz is on all those models there, so if you complain about DT 880 treble harshness, it's kind of in the family, so to speak.

There are supposedly multiple versions of the ATH-M50 that sound different... maybe it just fits differently on different people as well too. Or so many people have heard it that some opinions diverge.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How was that measured and generated, what smoothing, etc.?
> 
> Personally I hear something of a dip in the ~200 Hz range myself. Say, the headphones sound fine to me except a bit too much bass presence and maybe something funky in the treble (what headphone _doesn't_ have maybe something funky in the treble?), and then some voice or line goes down into that range and seems a bit distant and soft. I can't say I remember anything about the 3-4 kHz thing myself, and if I did, I may not have noticed without being biased by seeing a graph (or maybe if doing a careful sweep through the frequencies).
> 
> For what it's worth, headroom's data:
> 
> It's unlisted, but those are probably the 250 ohm premium versions. The 600 and 32 ohms versions are marked differently.
> 
> The feature around 6-10 kHz is on all those models there, so if you complain about DT 880 treble harshness, it's kind of in the family, so to speak.
> 
> There are supposedly multiple versions of the ATH-M50 that sound different... maybe it just fits differently on different people as well too. Or so many people have heard it that some opinions diverge.


It isn't mine so IDK. But yeah there is a low-mid dip, and I don't think that can be denied.


----------



## chinesekiwi

1) Please don't use the averaged compensated data.

use the raw data e.g. : http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudioTechnicaATHM50B2012.pdf

2)










In other words, for it to be 'neutral' there must be that dip because that's how your ear canal is shaped.


----------



## SinX7

Hey everyone. I Just picked up a used Sennheiser HD 558 from amazon warehouse. I want to use them for gaming, what is a good mic to go with the headphone?

Also, I will be picking up the Schiit Magni soon, but how will I use it on the computer? Do I need the DAC also?

Thanks!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Hey everyone. I Just picked up a used Sennheiser HD 558 from amazon warehouse. I want to use them for gaming, what is a good mic to go with the headphone?
> 
> Also, I will be picking up the Schiit Magni soon, but how will I use it on the computer? Do I need the DAC also?
> 
> Thanks!


If you're on a tight budget, a Zalman clip on mic is an option. If you can throw in another $30 or so, the ModMic is a better choice. If you're just using onboard, you can use a 3.5mm to RCA (red & white) cable to hook the Magni up to your PC. A DAC is probably recommended over the use of onboard, though.


----------



## phillyd

Figured I'd share a few pics of my gear


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looks good phillyd! I think maybe my next pair of headphones might have to be a pair of hifimans, they'd be alright running on a M&M stack, right?

Wish I could keep my desk that tidy







it always ends up covered in letters and pieces of paper and junk haha


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looks good phillyd! I think maybe my next pair of headphones might have to be a pair of hifimans, they'd be alright running on a M&M stack, right?
> 
> Wish I could keep my desk that tidy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it always ends up covered in letters and pieces of paper and junk haha


The HE-400 and maybe the HE-5LE should work fine. The HE-400i and HE-560 will do fine on that amp.

I have plenty of junk drawers for all of the clutter


----------



## Rayleyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Figured I'd share a few pics of my gear


Sploosh

Nothing else can be said.


----------



## BonzaiTree

@phillyd--dude, that looks sexy.

Reminds me that I need a bigger desk so I can make my setup look more presentable!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I have a bigger desk than that and I can't keep it tidy >.>


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Figured I'd share a few pics of my gear


I didn't know they had that stand in black. I have the same one, but in a pewter Grey. Slightly irritating things -_-


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> @phillyd
> --dude, that looks sexy.
> 
> Reminds me that I need a bigger desk so I can make my setup look more presentable!


Trust me, larger desks are just as difficult to keep neat and tidy, if not harder! ...This from a guy who has an 11' wide (more or less) desk







Still so many things I want to do to my desk (including upgrading to triple monitors plus television)


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

The collection grew one stronger today, and I gotta say, I'm really liking the DT770's so far.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> The collection grew one stronger today, and I gotta say, I'm really liking the DT770's so far.


They do what they're made to do quite well!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> The collection grew one stronger today, and I gotta say, I'm really liking the DT770's so far.


How do you like them compared to your DT880's?

I have pretty much the exact same setup as you (Modi+Magni+DT880's) and I'm thinking of picking up a pair.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How do you like them compared to your DT880's?
> 
> I have pretty much the exact same setup as you (Modi+Magni+DT880's) and I'm thinking of picking up a pair.


I haven't listened to them enough yet to compare, I am liking the bass though, and the overall tighter sound. The Magni is brighter than the Vali though, from what I hear, so we might have different experiences.


----------



## phillyd

If the Magni is slightly bright then the Vali (which I've had) is a good bit different. Vali is a bit warm and rolled off on the high end.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Since a number of you are enjoying showing off your headphones I might as well join in ^_^



I really should pick up a headphone stand soon, but I want new monitors soo bad!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Since a number of you are enjoying showing off your headphones I might as well join in ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> I really should pick up a headphone stand soon, but I want new monitors soo bad!


Love the look of those AKG's! Idk if you're talking about speakers or screens, but either way, I think they take priority over a headphone stand


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's my gear! Pardon the crappy pics, it's night time and I only have my S4 with me!





I'm also in the hunt for some headphone stands...

It'll have to wait though... I spent my money on a Galaxy HOF 780 ti!









Why are all my hobbies putting a large hole in my wallet?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Yay headphones!


----------



## EpicPie

Recorded a mini mix, lots of audible fun listening to it through my K550's. Soundstage <3

SC: http://tinyurl.com/kc578v9


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Love the look of those AKG's! Idk if you're talking about speakers or screens, but either way, I think they take priority over a headphone stand


I'm not going to lie, when I first saw them online my first thought was "I hope they sound even better than they look" and I sure wasn't disappointed when one of my local stores finally got some in. They aren't as bass intensive with the grittier genres of industrial (aggrotech in particular), hardstyle and gabber as say a pair of Pioneer HDJ-2000's (or, alternatively, my Audio Technica ATH-M50's), but there's still plenty of thump to them. Best part is that I can wear them for hours without any issues of my ears heating up ^_^ I wrote a review on the K712's here on the site, and I plan on adding in a more "long term" portion to that review I'd written (plus rewriting a decent portion of my initial review, I'm not as happy with how I worded various things now).

As for computer monitors versus monitor speakers, arguably it's both, but I'll be upgrading to triple displays for the main rig first. More than likely going to go with two Benq BL2710PT with the new Asus ROG swift in the middle for displays, and for monitor speakers I'll probably go with the KRK Rokit 6 G3's, resting on IsoAcoustics ISO-L8R155's which themselves would be on Ultimate Support MS-90/45B speaker stands. I'd love to go with something like the Adam A7X's, but local prices have shot up 30% for a pair (from $1,400 to $1,800 CAD a pair).

I'll probably get the racing rig I've wanted for a while up before I get monitor speakers though, because not only am I quite happy with my current headphones but also because the apartment I currently live in has what sure seems like paper thin walls (it's a 53 year old building).

And yeah, I do agree that new displays take priority over a headphone stand ^_^


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Here's my gear! Pardon the crappy pics, it's night time and I only have my S4 with me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also in the hunt for some headphone stands...
> 
> It'll have to wait though... I spent my money on a Galaxy HOF 780 ti!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are all my hobbies putting a large hole in my wallet?


Love those momentums.


----------



## pez

My desk never really changes, so it's not worthy of a pic; which I'm sure I've shared plenty. The only thing really 'cluttering' my desk right now, though is some canned air, and a fairly under-maintained pencil holder







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My desk is HUGE and tall. It's one of those studio desks. I might get an arm mount for my monitors so I can bring it closer though.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Love those momentums.


Thank you! They're the perfect portable over-ear headphones (they're my everyday travel/work headphones), as long as you have small ears like I do!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Love those momentums.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! They're the perfect portable over-ear headphones (they're my everyday travel/work headphones), as long as you have small ears like I do!
Click to expand...

Yeah I have small ears. I'm gonna go buy some at Best Buy in a few weeks, and price match, and if I don't like them, I'll just return them. Then I'll probably try the NAD Viso HP5, then Focal Spirit One, then B&W P7.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I have small ears. I'm gonna go buy some at Best Buy in a few weeks, and price match, and if I don't like them, I'll just return them. Then I'll probably try the NAD Viso HP5, then Focal Spirit One, then B&W P7.


I love what you're doing, that's how I shop as well!

If you like mids and some bass (I think you said that a few posts back) the Momentum's will be good for you. They don't have the most open soundstage since they are closed back, but it's still very good sounding IMO.

Speaking of the NAD Viso, I'm also interested in giving them a listen, after reading Tyll's review on them and all. I have a seller where I'm from and I'm contacting him so we can meet up. I really hate and love this hobby... hate what it does to my pocket but I love the bliss in my music listening!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I have small ears. I'm gonna go buy some at Best Buy in a few weeks, and price match, and if I don't like them, I'll just return them. Then I'll probably try the NAD Viso HP5, then Focal Spirit One, then B&W P7.
> 
> 
> 
> I love what you're doing, that's how I shop as well!
> 
> If you like mids and some bass (I think you said that a few posts back) the Momentum's will be good for you. They don't have the most open soundstage since they are closed back, but it's still very good sounding IMO.
> 
> Speaking of the NAD Viso, I'm also interested in giving them a listen, after reading Tyll's review on them and all. I have a seller where I'm from and I'm contacting him so we can meet up. I really hate and love this hobby... hate what it does to my pocket but I love the bliss in my music listening!
Click to expand...

I'm unsure whether or not I'll like the design of the HP5. They're a bit odd.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My desk is HUGE and tall. It's one of those studio desks. I might get an arm mount for my monitors so I can bring it closer though.


Colour me curious about this desk! By huge is it like 11' wide?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Colour me curious about this desk! By huge is it like 11' wide?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


I've heard OCing Noob was big and amazing, but didn't realize he was that tall!


----------



## chinesekiwi

My replacement beyerdynamic T70 finally arrived:



Will send the other one away for repair come payday and sell it once it arrives back.

Time to burn it in with a watermelon. Yes you read that right.
Actual scientific 'burn-in' as in, softening the earpads.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> My replacement beyerdynamic T70 finally arrived:
> 
> 
> 
> Will send the other one away for repair come payday and sell it once it arrives back.
> 
> Time to burn it in with a watermelon. Yes you read that right.
> Actual scientific 'burn-in' as in, softening the earpads.


What happened to the other one? How did it get damaged?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Yep, dead driver.

Got mine new for US $386 shipped. Really.
Yay for clearance. Knowing a bit of science saves a lot of money (see T90) and that the T70's frequency response is screwed up but nothing science can't fix!









http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/product/beyerdynamic-t70-premium-stereo-headphones


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Yep, dead driver.
> 
> Got mine new for US $386 shipped. Really.
> Yay for clearance. Knowing a bit of science saves a lot of money (see T90) and that the T70's frequency response is screwed up but nothing science can't fix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/product/beyerdynamic-t70-premium-stereo-headphones


<3 addicted to audio


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wonder why beyerdynamic chose to basically not damp any of their Tesla series at all.

I also wonder why their QC has been so sloppy (not just failures but audible driver mismatches, et al.).


----------



## Mreim76

I have had my DT990 Pro for a bit now and I am wondering what the next step is for a amp and/or DAC. I currently plug them into a DGX which I know isn't the most ideal. My max would be $150. Any thoughts?

These DT990's are pretty awesome as it is. I just want MOAR AWWWSUM!!!

Edit: If it makes a difference you can ignore my location. I have contacts in the US.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> I have had my DT990 Pro for a bit now and I am wondering what the next step is for a amp and/or DAC. I currently plug them into a DGX which I know isn't the most ideal. My max would be $150. Any thoughts?
> 
> These DT990's are pretty awesome as it is. I just want MOAR AWWWSUM!!!
> 
> Edit: If it makes a difference you can ignore my location. I have contacts in the US.


My advice would be to buy an amp now (O2/Magni/Vali) then add a dedicated DAC later down the line.

Which amp would be better, I don't know. People on head-fi seem to say that tube amps work wonders with the DT990 so I would sway towards the Vali.


----------



## Mreim76

And keep the DGX in as the DAC?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> And keep the DGX in as the DAC?


Yup.


----------



## Mreim76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup.


Cool.

Imaginary +1. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Just set up a trade with a guy on Head-Fi, my DT880's for his SR225i's. But these are no ordinary Grados, these have lapacho wood ear cups and a custom headband. Gotta say, super stoked to try them out.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Just set up a trade with a guy on Head-Fi, my DT880's for his SR225i's. But these are no ordinary Grados, these have lapacho wood ear cups and a custom headband. Gotta say, super stoked to try them out.


Great trade! I'd make that trade any day! I love Grados (in theory) I want to try them out for my metal/rock music.


----------



## BradleyW

My SBZ w/ CM Pulse R:


----------



## TheRussian1

Hi guys, I need some advice!

I am looking to replace my Aurvana X-Fi headphones. The sound on these guys was amazing- but as many know the construction is absolute crap! I will admit, I have a big freaking head, but from reading around looks like every single pair suffers from cracking plastic eventually. I used tons of electric tape to hold them together (hey, they are expensive!) but eventually it got absurd so I dumped them.

I wear headphones for hours in the evening, and play games and listen to music (lots of classic rock) about equally....a nice solid bass is a must. I am picky about my sound but not nearly as much as some of you pros.
Like I said, my head is enormous, so I am pretty paranoid about cracking a new pair.
I am looking to spend around 200 dollars, +/- 50.

Any suggestions?
Does anyone have experience with the Klipsch Status headphones? I really like the brand, and although the construction has a flexible "band", it is supposedly of some insanely strong plastic...on the other hand some reviews have mentioned the fit is snug, so given my head size it is a bit of a worry.

Any tips appreciated!

Ideally looking to buy via Amazin, just scored some gift cards


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mreim76*
> 
> And keep the DGX in as the DAC?


Yes, exactly this.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*


Drink lots of milk! LOL Jokes aside, it's 10' long and 5' deep.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I guess Jolida is making headphone amps now



http://www.amazon.com/Jolida-Audio-Glass-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00GY871JA


----------



## SinX7

Would the Aune T1 for $129.99 a good buy? Using it for the Sennheiser HD 558 and a AKG K702/DT990 in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## jellybeans69

Decided to order Fiio x3 and Shure SE215 for listening music on the go should be coming in tomorrow, plus in-case my Fiio E10 pc dac ever breaks at least i can use fiio x3 as dac too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would the Aune T1 for $129.99 a good buy? Using it for the Sennheiser HD 558 and a AKG K702/DT990 in the future.
> 
> Thanks!


sure.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I guess Jolida is making headphone amps now
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Jolida-Audio-Glass-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00GY871JA


It's not showing on their website. Discontinued or what?


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would the Aune T1 for $129.99 a good buy? Using it for the Sennheiser HD 558 and a AKG K702/DT990 in the future.
> 
> Thanks!


I got mine for $130 off of the last Massdrop, I'm quite happy with it. At that price you can't really beat it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> It's not showing on their website. Discontinued or what?


I don't think the Jolida website is up to date. I don't see the Jolida Fusion Transport, Fusion 3502 Integrated Amp or Luxor Monoblocks (RMAF 2013) listed and the Headphone Amplifier isn't under the Glass FX series.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't think the Jolida website is up to date. I don't see the Jolida Fusion Transport, Fusion 3502 Integrated Amp or Luxor Monoblocks (RMAF 2013) listed and the Headphone Amplifier isn't under the Glass FX series.


What a shame, coming from a Top company such as Jolida. Seems like few people have used their headphone amp..the FX tube dac is more popular.


----------



## pez

I've noticed a lot of 'audiophile' websites are putting a lot of their efforts in everything but an up-to-date and actually useful website, lol.

EDIT:

Not sure if any of you are/still are Skrillex fans, but his new album/EP is good. Biggest con, though is audio clipping through a few tracks. It's not really dubstep anymore? I'm not even sure the technical genre classification.


----------



## twerk

I would classify the album as a whole as just EDM, there are too many different styles in there.

It is actually a really good album, there are a couple of 'brostep' songs that I don't really like but on the whole, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Would the Aune T1 for $129.99 a good buy? Using it for the Sennheiser HD 558 and a AKG K702/DT990 in the future.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I got mine for $130 off of the last Massdrop, I'm quite happy with it. At that price you can't really beat it.


Yeah, I got the silver one from the last drop as well. I definitely love this thing! I am using it with Audioengine A2+ speakers (rear output) and Audio-Technica M50 headphones. One rather large con (for me at least) is that the tube guards break pretty easily and are very hard to remove (for transportation to give you an example why you would remove them). I have no complaints other than that I took to long to commit to the drop and couldn't get the black version.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Decided to order Fiio x3 and Shure SE215 for listening music on the go should be coming in tomorrow, plus in-case my Fiio E10 pc dac ever breaks at least i can use fiio x3 as dac too.


X3 is really good for its price. It's slightly warm and I think it's a very good match for the shure IEMS, and it gives enough power to the phones. On the low gain setting, I get enough volume for my old SE 215(transparent, which is same as the black ones) when the volume is around 20 (out of the maximum of 60), and I have to turn it down a bit when listening to louder recordings (pop, trance, edm etc...).

I think it is better than AK100(which cost at least twice as much), except that X3 has a little bit (barely audible) of background noise (a bit more apparent when using as USB DAC) but you probably won't notice it when playing music.


----------



## phillyd

Any suggestions for $50 to $100 IEM's to run off of my phone/iBasso D-Zero? Dark and bassy sound signature. Not buying soon, but very curious. I know nothing about IEM's really.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for $50 to $100 IEM's to run off of my phone/iBasso D-Zero? Dark and bassy sound signature. Not buying soon, but very curious. I know nothing about IEM's really.


Hifi man for sure.

Or save up and go for the cardas IEMs. I really do not like IEMs as I have mentioned before. But the cardas IEMs are a really fine pair.


----------



## DrGroove

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for $50 to $100 IEM's to run off of my phone/iBasso D-Zero? Dark and bassy sound signature. Not buying soon, but very curious. I know nothing about IEM's really.


I can personally recommend the ATH-IM50 or IM70. There's a headfi thread on the new audio technica models, including some other BA models. I have the IM70 and it has good bass with laid back treble, I'd bet you'd like it. On the contrary to angel, I'd probably stay away from hifiman with your tastes. I haven't heard the newer models, but they tend to be more analytical, think K701.

I also want to say that I started modding pair of T50RP and have been pretty darn impressed. Unbelievable bang for the buck.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for $50 to $100 IEM's to run off of my phone/iBasso D-Zero? Dark and bassy sound signature. Not buying soon, but very curious. I know nothing about IEM's really.


IEM's are tricky, they are usually hit or miss, and therefore some people just can't like them. Unlike full sized headphones, which will work perfectly on any ear size, for IEMs to work well they have to fit well. This is even more important if you want them to sound bassy. You will lose a lot of bass if they do not fit well, even if they are bassy. This is similar to how some earbuds sounds better when you press them into your ear.

Comfort is another issue with them as well. Most on-ear / over ear headphones are comfortable to wear (except grados, they should just add spikes or w/e and re-purpose them as torture tools) , some might be heavier but still tolerable. Most universal IEMS are ok but they don't fit very well, as in the seal is not very good, which leads to degraded sound, or they have a good seal but they are uncomfortable.

This happened to me when I tried IE800, none of the available tips were right for me, so even though they sounded very good, they were not comfortable so I gave up.(and *** who the hell genius decided to use proprietary tips? can't even fix that with aftermarket tips.)

For your budget I didn't think of any IEM that match what you want, but you could narrow down you search based on what type of drivers you prefer, most budget IEM seems either bass light or bloated with bass. (The sony ones with "extra bass" will fit your description, but i doubt you will find them satisfying, as the rest of the stuff, except bass, were meh)

There are generally 2 types of IEMS drivers: Dynamic and Balanced armature

Dynamic/ moving coil are just the same ones you find in most full sized headphones, they generally have "more bass" as in they "hits harder" and have more "impact", but are also "slower" and relatively lacking in details.

Balanced armature are usually more accurate but they lacked "impact", they however will extend better and have more details. They also have this "ringing?/metallic?" tone ( I can't find a word to describe it accurately) , which some people like and some don't.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hifi man for sure.
> 
> Or save up and go for the cardas IEMs. I really do not like IEMs as I have mentioned before. But the cardas IEMs are a really fine pair.


I looked into the HFM IEM's and they didn't seem to fit my tastes as described
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGroove*
> 
> I can personally recommend the ATH-IM50 or IM70. There's a headfi thread on the new audio technica models, including some other BA models. I have the IM70 and it has good bass with laid back treble, I'd bet you'd like it. On the contrary to angel, I'd probably stay away from hifiman with your tastes. I haven't heard the newer models, but they tend to be more analytical, think K701.
> 
> I also want to say that I started modding pair of T50RP and have been pretty darn impressed. Unbelievable bang for the buck.


Thanks for the suggestions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> IEM's are tricky, they are usually hit or miss, and therefore some people just can't like them. Unlike full sized headphones, which will work perfectly on any ear size, for IEMs to work well they have to fit well. This is even more important if you want them to sound bassy. You will lose a lot of bass if they do not fit well, even if they are bassy. This is similar to how some earbuds sounds better when you press them into your ear.
> 
> Comfort is another issue with them as well. Most on-ear / over ear headphones are comfortable to wear (except grados, they should just add spikes or w/e and re-purpose them as torture tools) , some might be heavier but still tolerable. Most universal IEMS are ok but they don't fit very well, as in the seal is not very good, which leads to degraded sound, or they have a good seal but they are uncomfortable.
> 
> This happened to me when I tried IE800, none of the available tips were right for me, so even though they sounded very good, they were not comfortable so I gave up.(and *** who the hell genius decided to use proprietary tips? can't even fix that with aftermarket tips.)
> 
> For your budget I didn't think of any IEM that match what you want, but you could narrow down you search based on what type of drivers you prefer, most budget IEM seems either bass light or bloated with bass. (The sony ones with "extra bass" will fit your description, but i doubt you will find them satisfying, as the rest of the stuff, except bass, were meh)
> 
> There are generally 2 types of IEMS drivers: Dynamic and Balanced armature
> 
> Dynamic/ moving coil are just the same ones you find in most full sized headphones, they generally have "more bass" as in they "hits harder" and have more "impact", but are also "slower" and relatively lacking in details.
> 
> Balanced armature are usually more accurate but they lacked "impact", they however will extend better and have more details. They also have this "ringing?/metallic?" tone ( I can't find a word to describe it accurately) , which some people like and some don't.


My ears aren't perfect but the medium tip on klipsch IEM's work fine. My guess is that dynamic would be better for me, but idk, I'd have to try them out I guess. Que buy/test/return game at Best Buy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I would classify the album as a whole as just EDM, there are too many different styles in there.
> 
> It is actually a really good album, there are a couple of 'brostep' songs that I don't really like but on the whole, I'm enjoying it.


Agreed. I'm actually very glad it's not too similar to his last albums. I think even he realized it was a bit cliche to not be a little different on this album. Minus the little bit of clipping in a couple tracks, it sounds fantastic.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I would classify the album as a whole as just EDM, there are too many different styles in there.
> 
> It is actually a really good album, there are a couple of 'brostep' songs that I don't really like but on the whole, I'm enjoying it.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. I'm actually very glad it's not too similar to his last albums. I think even he realized it was a bit cliche to not be a little different on this album. Minus the little bit of clipping in a couple tracks, it sounds fantastic.
Click to expand...

Listening now, will get back with opinions









Lol @ "All is Fair in Love & Brostep"


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> X3 is really good for its price. It's slightly warm and I think it's a very good match for the shure IEMS, and it gives enough power to the phones. On the low gain setting, I get enough volume for my old SE 215(transparent, which is same as the black ones) when the volume is around 20 (out of the maximum of 60), and I have to turn it down a bit when listening to louder recordings (pop, trance, edm etc...).
> 
> I think it is better than AK100(which cost at least twice as much), except that X3 has a little bit (barely audible) of background noise (a bit more apparent when using as USB DAC) but you probably won't notice it when playing music.


Already have the x3 with 64gb micro sd card , just waiting for IEM's to arrive, will post some pics when i get home today. Meantime using X3 with DT770 (at 50 volume














) on low gain


----------



## phillyd

Is there any interest in a HEC Off Topic thread? For the heck of it?

As I've moved from being clueless about audio, I've learned to look for different things to determine SQ of a product. First it was just moar bass, then clarity, then relaxed highs, then extended bass, then sound stage, then mid range (took me long enough), then depth of sound (being able to differentiate different sounds/voices/instruments instead of it being one big mass of sound) then warm vs. bright, and I'm now learning to judge a headphone on vocal representation. Many headphones that I used to think sounded pretty good lacked the natural sound needed to properly represent vocals. Now that I am very familiar with some distinct voices such as Florence + the Machine, RHCP and many more, including rappers, it is becoming much easier to tell whether or not a headphone succeeds in this department. I'm curious as to what I'll learn about next!

HOLY CRAP COAST IS CLEAR BY SKRILLEX FT. CHANCE THE RAPPER. I love Chance. This song is great.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The tube amps are a totally different beast here. Some tube amps have a very low damping factor. In that case, the speaker's frequency response will be skewed toward mimicking its impedance curve. Many speakers have a huge hump(s) in the impedance curve at around the bass resonance frequencies (usually one peak in sealed speakers; two or more peaks in ported designs). So, when driven with a tube amp with a low damping factor, these speakers exhibit an exaggerated bass response at around the resonance frequencies. The same can happen at around the resonance frequencies of the mid-range and tweeter drivers (hence the term "damping").
> 
> In fact, a low damping factor is the major factor behind what people describe as the "tube sound" or the "warmth" of tube amps. But it could sound very boomy or even "ringing" if it goes wrong.


I found this very enlightening on what comprises the sonic difference from most headphones on most tube amplifiers. If you look at the impedance curves for electrodynamics (pretty available on InnerFidelity), they approximate "tubey" EQ.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is there any interest in a HEC Off Topic thread? For the heck of it?
> 
> As I've moved from being clueless about audio, I've learned to look for different things to determine SQ of a product. First it was just moar bass, then clarity, then relaxed highs, then extended bass, then sound stage, then mid range (took me long enough), then depth of sound (being able to differentiate different sounds/voices/instruments instead of it being one big mass of sound) then warm vs. bright, and I'm now learning to judge a headphone on vocal representation. Many headphones that I used to think sounded pretty good lacked the natural sound needed to properly represent vocals. Now that I am very familiar with some distinct voices such as Florence + the Machine, RHCP and many more, including rappers, it is becoming much easier to tell whether or not a headphone succeeds in this department. I'm curious as to what I'll learn about next!
> 
> HOLY CRAP COAST IS CLEAR BY SKRILLEX FT. CHANCE THE RAPPER. I love Chance. This song is great.


Lol the first time I heard the hook I about spit out my juice. I had it playing around a fairly conservative group of people, and let's say I got some looks.

Both Recess and Stranger are favorites of mine, too. Not sure how many QOTSA fans there are here, but Stranger reminds me a lot of one of their songs, when it gets ambient and slows down..."Someone's in the Wolf" is the name of the song.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Is there any interest in a HEC Off Topic thread? For the heck of it?


My understanding is that this is a club thread and not a discussion thread. It should be ok to let the conversations naturally flow provided that it does not stop us from also talking about headphones and offering headphone discussion when necessary.


----------



## pez

I wouldn't mind off-topic chat, as long as actual and genuine questions about our main topic aren't ignored.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That being said, we can run that by and admin if people want it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wouldn't mind off-topic chat, as long as actual and genuine questions about our main topic aren't ignored.


I guess that's the deal. I sometimes feel bad for posting about music and such here.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wouldn't mind off-topic chat, as long as actual and genuine questions about our main topic aren't ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's the deal. I sometimes feel bad for posting about music and such here.
Click to expand...

Look at it this way, most of us use our headphones for music so posting about that is still somewhat on topic. Maybe not the exactly main purpose of the club, but I wouldn't say its very far off-topic.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Look at it this way, most of us use our headphones for music so posting about that is still somewhat on topic. Maybe not the exactly main purpose of the club, but I wouldn't say its very far off-topic.


I'm in agreement with you on this







.


----------



## phillyd

Good point! I ripped Siberia by Lights in lossless and I've been enjoying it for the last hour or so. Most of the instrumentals are synth, but her voice shines with the extra bitrate.


----------



## jellybeans69

Some pics of my stuff newer and older:





Pardon but i haven't taken photos in quite a while so they could be better. Shure SE215's are nice refreshment from DT770's though i still use eq.
On fiio x3 - DT770's +7 bass +0 treble and about 40-50 volume , SE215's -6 treble +10 bass and average of 30 volume with occasional song into 40 , going into max range would be insane with these IEM's even for me who likes to listen rather loud to music.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Look at my new Grados! LOOK AT THEM.


----------



## pez

Looks good, how do you like them coming from the Beyers? (DT880 and 770 IIRC, right?)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Look at my new Grados! LOOK AT THEM.


Ah it makes me happy to see you've decided to try a headphone with a mid-range AND musicality!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks good, how do you like them coming from the Beyers? (DT880 and 770 IIRC, right?)


I like them! The Beyers seem like a smoother sound with everything a little more blended together, but still awesome. The Grados let me really pick out all of the different sounds in the recording, and focus on the music. I'm sure there's a term for this, I just don't know what it is (Dynamics?). The comfort though... let's just say after getting used to the Beyers, the Grados fall way behind. Gonna try and see if I can get some nicer pads, either the Grado G-Cushions or somehow mod some DT880 pads to fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Ah it makes me happy to see you've decided to try a headphone with a mid-range AND musicality!


Yes, I'm glad I have a better selection to choose from now. DT770's for bass and comfort, SR225i's for rock and stuff like that, AD700X's for competitive gaming.


----------



## Krulani

Any suggestions for a first time buy of nice headphones? I've been reading reviews all day and can't make up my mind. I'm getting the Modi/Magni stack, so I want something that "needs" an amp. My price range is ~$250 or less. I want something comfortable and it needs to have some bass, but not necessarily dubstep/techno thumping bass. Maybe the Beyerdynamic DT990 pro 250 ohm? Or is the 880 better?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Any suggestions for a first time buy of nice headphones? I've been reading reviews all day and can't make up my mind. I'm getting the Modi/Magni stack, so I want something that "needs" an amp. My price range is ~$250 or less. I want something comfortable and it needs to have some bass, but not necessarily dubstep/techno thumping bass. Maybe the Beyerdynamic DT990 pro 250 ohm? Or is the 880 better?


Nah, at that price I would be looking for used HD600s on head-fi. SOOOOOO much better IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

DT 880 has better bass than the HD 600. HD 600 is more midrange-oriented and tonally balanced but the bass resolution (e.g. texture) of the DT 880 is unmatched for the price.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> DT 880 has better bass than the HD 600. HD 600 is more midrange-oriented and tonally balanced but the bass resolution (e.g. texture) of the DT 880 is unmatched for the price.


It largely depends on the amp with the HD600s. For instance if the op wants a warm , full bass, then the HD600s + vali would be pretty decent.

If the op wants a bunch of mid bass slam, then the M&M combo with the DT880s would be the way to go.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It largely depends on the amp with the HD600s. For instance if the op wants a warm , full bass, then the HD600s + vali would be pretty decent.
> 
> If the op wants a bunch of mid bass slam, then the M&M combo with the DT880s would be the way to go.


I didn't mean to talk about frequency response emphases though.

The HD 600s are very smooth and this applies to the bass as well. The DT 880 are more resolving down there and this especially applies to its rendering of percussive instruments such as the timpani (and synth bass as well).

The HD 600s do have an earlier and sharper bass roll-off than the DT 880.

I'd say the DT 880 has the fullest bass of an open headphone in the price range (except maybe the Fidelio X1). The HD 600 is very good but the roll-off is a little bothersome. The AKG 700 series is downright anemic.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It largely depends on the amp with the HD600s. For instance if the op wants a warm , full bass, then the HD600s + vali would be pretty decent.
> 
> If the op wants a bunch of mid bass slam, then the M&M combo with the DT880s would be the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't mean to talk about frequency response emphases though.
> 
> The HD 600s are very smooth and this applies to the bass as well. The DT 880 are more resolving down there and this especially applies to its rendering of percussive instruments such as the timpani (and synth bass as well).
> 
> The HD 600s do have an earlier and sharper bass roll-off than the DT 880.
> 
> I'd say the DT 880 has the fullest bass of an open headphone in the price range (except maybe the Fidelio X1). The HD 600 is very good but the roll-off is a little bothersome. The AKG 700 series is downright anemic.
Click to expand...

I don't know all that much about bass resolution and such, but how would the HE-300 compare in the bass department compared to the DT880 and HD600? I'm confident it's more boosted but what about the things you're discussing?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I didn't mean to talk about frequency response emphases though.
> 
> The HD 600s are very smooth and this applies to the bass as well. The DT 880 are more resolving down there and this especially applies to its rendering of percussive instruments such as the timpani (and synth bass as well).
> 
> The HD 600s do have an earlier and sharper bass roll-off than the DT 880.
> 
> I'd say the DT 880 has the fullest bass of an open headphone in the price range (except maybe the Fidelio X1). The HD 600 is very good but the roll-off is a little bothersome. The AKG 700 series is downright anemic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't know all that much about bass resolution and such, but how would the HE-300 compare in the bass department compared to the DT880 and HD600? I'm confident it's more boosted but what about the things you're discussing?


Less than both.

HD600s are better than the HE300s across the board. They both have very similar sound signatures, but the HD600s have better bass, warmer and smoother mids, and the highs are a wee bit smoother. I also find the HD600s more comfortable BUT I do however find the the HE300s can sound a bit more airy than the HD600s do.

The DT880s have a lot of bass. And that is about it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I didn't mean to talk about frequency response emphases though.
> 
> The HD 600s are very smooth and this applies to the bass as well. The DT 880 are more resolving down there and this especially applies to its rendering of percussive instruments such as the timpani (and synth bass as well).
> 
> The HD 600s do have an earlier and sharper bass roll-off than the DT 880.
> 
> I'd say the DT 880 has the fullest bass of an open headphone in the price range (except maybe the Fidelio X1). The HD 600 is very good but the roll-off is a little bothersome. The AKG 700 series is downright anemic.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't know all that much about bass resolution and such, but how would the HE-300 compare in the bass department compared to the DT880 and HD600? I'm confident it's more boosted but what about the things you're discussing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Less than both.
> 
> HD600s are better than the HE300s across the board. They both have very similar sound signatures, but the HD600s have better bass, warmer and smoother mids, and the highs are a wee bit smoother. I also find the HD600s more comfortable BUT I do however find the the HE300s can sound a bit more airy than the HD600s do.
> 
> *The DT880s have a lot of bass*. And that is about it.
Click to expand...

wut,

The DT880's are slightly lacking in the low-range...and the HE-300 are pretty bass-heavy...

I feel like I'm being trolled.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wut,
> 
> The DT880's are slightly lacking in the low-range...and the HE-300 are pretty bass-heavy...
> 
> I feel like I'm being trolled.


Possibly. But remember that Tjj226 considered the SR-Omega to be a low-fi headphone so maybe his ears are just weird.









As someone who has owned both headphones extensively, the HD 600 is a bit on the warmer side of balanced whereas the DT 880 is on the brighter side of neutral. I'd take either but I prefer the DT 880 and it's definitely a better value.

As for the bass performance (quality, not just quantity), I don't think the DT 880 is beat until the HE-500 or so.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Possibly. But remember that Tjj226 considered the SR-Omega to be a low-fi headphone so maybe his ears are just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who has owned both headphones extensively, the HD 600 is a bit on the warmer side of balanced whereas the DT 880 is on the brighter side of neutral. I'd take either but I prefer the DT 880 and it's definitely a better value.
> 
> As for the bass performance (quality, not just quantity), I don't think the DT 880 is beat until the HE-500 or so.


I'm specifically talking about bass. I believe that the DT880's have clear and accurate bass, but they were EXTREMELY lacking when I tried them out.

The things that confused me:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I didn't mean to talk about frequency response emphases though.
> 
> The HD 600s are very smooth and this applies to the bass as well. The DT 880 are more resolving down there and this especially applies to its rendering of percussive instruments such as the timpani (and synth bass as well).
> 
> The HD 600s do have an earlier and sharper bass roll-off than the DT 880.
> 
> *I'd say the DT 880 has the fullest bass of an open headphone in the price range* (except maybe the Fidelio X1). The HD 600 is very good but the roll-off is a little bothersome. The AKG 700 series is downright anemic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Less than both.
> 
> HD600s are better than the HE300s across the board. They both have very similar sound signatures, but the HD600s have better bass, warmer and smoother mids, and the highs are a wee bit smoother. I also find the HD600s more comfortable BUT I do however find the the HE300s can sound a bit more airy than the HD600s do.
> 
> *The DT880s have a lot of bass*. And that is about it.


Are you guys talking about the DT990's or 770's? Because they were seriously anemic when I tried them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> Any suggestions for a first time buy of nice headphones? I've been reading reviews all day and can't make up my mind. I'm getting the Modi/Magni stack, so I want something that "needs" an amp. My price range is ~$250 or less. I want something comfortable and it needs to have some bass, but not necessarily dubstep/techno thumping bass. Maybe the Beyerdynamic DT990 pro 250 ohm? Or is the 880 better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah, at that price I would be looking for used HD600s on head-fi. SOOOOOO much better IMO.


I'd be hesitant to make that recommendation solely for the bass. The HD650 sounds more suitable, yet out of the price range. I feel like a Beyer would be a better choice.

And maybe Ttj means the bass is better in regards to 'accuracy' rather than impact.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And maybe Ttj means the bass is better in regards to 'accuracy' rather than impact.


He said, and I quote, they "have a lot of bass"


----------



## pez

Well, I can't help him any further than that







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wut,
> 
> The DT880's are slightly lacking in the low-range...and the HE-300 are pretty bass-heavy...
> 
> I feel like I'm being trolled.


The DT880s.........have a lot of bass.

IDK who on earth told you they were bass light, but they need to be thrown into a fire or something. (well.........unless they were referring to some weird rendition of the Dt880s, but in most cases the dt880s are considered to be pretty bassy as far as open headphones go)

If you do not believe me, please go try out other similarly priced OPEN headphones. If you compare the DT880s to audio technica, sennheiser, AKG, and so on, then you will get a pretty decent idea of what I mean by "a lot of bass".

The HE-300s are in no way bass heavy. It is not bass light, and in fact I would say that it has a very balanced tone, but they are not bass heavy.

If you REALLY want something bass heavy, then save your pennies and get the HE-500s.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> wut,
> 
> The DT880's are slightly lacking in the low-range...and the HE-300 are pretty bass-heavy...
> 
> I feel like I'm being trolled.
> 
> 
> 
> The DT880s.........have a lot of bass.
> 
> IDK who on earth told you they were bass light, but they need to be thrown into a fire or something. (well.........unless they were referring to some weird rendition of the Dt880s, but in most cases the dt880s are considered to be pretty bassy as far as open headphones go)
> 
> If you do not believe me, please go try out other similarly priced OPEN headphones. If you compare the DT880s to audio technica, sennheiser, AKG, and so on, then you will get a pretty decent idea of what I mean by "a lot of bass".
> 
> The HE-300s are in no way bass heavy. It is not bass light, and in fact I would say that it has a very balanced tone, but they are not bass heavy.
> 
> If you REALLY want something bass heavy, then save your pennies and get the HE-500s.
Click to expand...

The DT880's are completely lacking in bass compared to the HE-300. The HE-300's are in the DT880's price range too...

Nobody told me they were bass light. I took my Portable rig (Note 3 and iBasso D-zero) and tested the 250Ω at Guitar Center.

I'll be grabbing the LCD-2 for my next cans (unless the new HiFiMan options prove to be better for the money). If the HE-300's aren't bass heavy, then I'm not much of a basshead.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Face palm.

Phillyd. Have you forgotten that your amp is just a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit more special than your average amp?

You can not take a portable rig out to give you an idea of your amp sounds like. I could of told you that the DT880s were going to sound like poop with most mainstream solid state gear.

In fact I am just going to make that clear. If you are using crappy bright gear, then the DT880s are going to suffer big time.

You need to understand that your amp is going to give headphones a much warmer and sometimes bassier response.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Is there a desktop amp that has bass and treble adjustment out there in the $150~$200 range that would pair well with the ODAC? From my understanding the O2 amp doesn't have this; I know it has a gain switch but no treble and bass adjustment, is this correct?


----------



## mikeaj

I'm not really buying the amp explanation for that much of a difference in just bass for headphones like those. And DT 880. Anyway, DT 990 has more (mid)bass. Philips L1 and L2 have more bass and roll off lower. HE-300... probably depends on revision? And all of this subject to pads and sealing. But yes, most open dynamic headphones roll off more and earlier than DT 880, so DT 880 has more bass. Personally I would really hesitate to say "a lot" though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Is there a desktop amp that has bass and treble adjustment out there in the $150~$200 range that would pair well with the ODAC? From my understanding the O2 amp doesn't have this; I know it has a gain switch but no treble and bass adjustment, is this correct?


Yeah, bass/treble controls, especially the treble ones, aren't all that popular and not too common in that range. O2 certainly doesn't have it. First unreleased revision didn't even have the gain switch; that was added during development.

Actually, it seems like portable amps are more likely to have this functionality, for whatever reason. There's no reason you can't use those at a desk. Think FiiO E17 and so on. Other options in the price range are escaping me at the moment. E17's DAC section would go unused and be pointless (or you could just sell the ODAC), but it fits the price range. At least with the E17 you know what the tone controls are doing (see below):
http://www.head-fi.org/t/587912/fiio-e17-alpen-first-impression-final-thought

What do you need to drive?

Though if you're using the amp at your computer, I wonder why you don't apply the EQ in software and not be saddled with some limited shape of EQ options.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any suggestions for $50 to $100 IEM's to run off of my phone/iBasso D-Zero? Dark and bassy sound signature. Not buying soon, but very curious. I know nothing about IEM's really.


Check out the Fischer Audio Consonance. I was recommended them by T Dubbed, and I've been very happy with them so far. You can get them on Amazon for $50.71


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm not really buying the amp explanation for that much of a difference in just bass for headphones like those. And DT 880. Anyway, DT 990 has more (mid)bass. Philips L1 and L2 have more bass and roll off lower. HE-300... probably depends on revision? And all of this subject to pads and sealing. But yes, most open dynamic headphones roll off more and earlier than DT 880, so DT 880 has more bass.


The only discrepency I'd imagine would be dependent on the output impedance of the amplifier. If the system has a low enough damping factor the output will skew towards the impedance curve.

Since the HD 600 has a nominal 300-ohm impedance it would be fairly difficult to get a low damping factor, but if this is accomplished we'd see excess output sharply spiked at 100Hz (in fact exaggerating its mid-bass hump and exacerbating the bass roll-off).

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD600.pdf

All of the DT 880s have a fairly benign broadband impedance hump centered at 100Hz, but not nearly as spiked/exaggerated as with the HD 600.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT88032ohm.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT880250ohm.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT880600ohm.pdf

Ergo even out of a (very) high-output-impedance tube amplifier, the DT 880 will offer better bass performance than the HD 600 will. This is also evident in the 30Hz square wave response, where the DT 880's is cleaner.

Oh, and let's not even talk about the HE-300:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE300Rev2.pdf

There is much conflation between mid-bass and sub-bass. As far as extension, pitch, and resolution are concerned the DT 880 is matched by very few open headphones under $500.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The DT880s.........have a lot of bass.
> 
> IDK who on earth told you they were bass light, but they need to be thrown into a fire or something. (well.........unless they were referring to some weird rendition of the Dt880s, but in most cases the dt880s are considered to be pretty bassy as far as open headphones go)
> 
> If you do not believe me, please go try out other similarly priced OPEN headphones. If you compare the DT880s to audio technica, sennheiser, AKG, and so on, then you will get a pretty decent idea of what I mean by "a lot of bass".
> 
> The HE-300s are in no way bass heavy. It is not bass light, and in fact I would say that it has a very balanced tone, but they are not bass heavy.
> 
> If you REALLY want something bass heavy, then save your pennies and get the HE-500s.


1-2 dB bass light to be honest, compounded by the fact it's open (see isolation issues affecting bass frequencies the most).
My gauge is *always* the beyerdynamic T1 frequency response (see closest to diffuse-field equalisation line) with it being ruler flat in the bass frequencies, to compensate for any noise isolation issues and head positioning issues, both of which affect the bass frequencies vastly.

Many 'audiophile''s impression of what is 'neutral' and 'balanced' frequency response wise is downright bass light scientifically. When properly equalisating headphones to proper scientifically neutral, the bass frequencies are so hard to get right because there are *so many* factors affecting it in headphones, where none of these 'equalisating' headphones guides go into at all.

Headphones are bass light are nature due to the 6dB effect, if they are not heavily sub bass compensated (e.g. the JVC FX500, FX700 earphones).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm not really buying the amp explanation for that much of a difference in just bass for headphones like those.


Meh. Believe what you want. As far as I can tell, I am the only one who has heard the DT880s on several different systems.

If no one believes me, that is fine, I really do not care. But it does not take a genius or frequency graphs to realize that the DT880s have more bass than your average open headphone at the 200 dollar price range. The ONLY headphone that I know of in that price range that I have not tested is the philips X1.

Audio technica, way too bright and very bass light

AKG bright and a tiny amount of bass

Sennheiser 598......just sounds weird IMO

DT990....just a different flavor of the DT880s.

Grado........I just refuse to even bother with grado. Until they make comfortable headphones, I am not even going to bother.

HE-300s...I like them, but they are a bit bass light. HOWEVER I have only heard them on the schiit lyr.

In all honesty...what on earth are you guys comparing the DT880s too?


----------



## seepra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AKG bright and a tiny amount of bass


Ooooookay. Having used AKG K 271 mkII and K 272 HD for a span of five years as my most frequented monitoring headphones as an audio technician, mostly for a few small scale rap artists and two DJ's, I've never heard them feel "bright" or have "a tiny amount of bass". The K701 maybe, but you can't generalize a whole brand based on one model (which sounds like what you're doing since you're just dropping names of brands and assuming everything they do have some sort of a house curve).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Face palm.
> 
> Phillyd. Have you forgotten that your amp is just a weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bit more special than your average amp?
> 
> You can not take a portable rig out to give you an idea of your amp sounds like. I could of told you that the DT880s were going to sound like poop with most mainstream solid state gear.
> 
> In fact I am just going to make that clear. If you are using crappy bright gear, then the DT880s are going to suffer big time.
> 
> You need to understand that your amp is going to give headphones a much warmer and sometimes bassier response.


Well once I get some cash saved up and I begin my local headphone buying and returning musical chairs, I'll be grabbing the DT880's to see how they sound. Probably won't like the brightness but if you guys are right about how good these are, then I should like them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Check out the Fischer Audio Consonance. I was recommended them by T Dubbed, and I've been very happy with them so far.


Interesting, care to describe the frequency curve?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm not really buying the amp explanation for that much of a difference in just bass for headphones like those. And DT 880. Anyway, DT 990 has more (mid)bass. Philips L1 and L2 have more bass and roll off lower. HE-300... probably depends on revision? And all of this subject to pads and sealing. *But yes, most open dynamic headphones roll off more and earlier than DT 880, so DT 880 has more bass.* Personally I would really hesitate to say "a lot" though.


This makes sense. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Ooooookay. Having used AKG K 271 mkII and K 272 HD for a span of five years as my most frequented monitoring headphones as an audio technician, mostly for a few small scale rap artists and two DJ's, I've never heard them feel "bright" or have "a tiny amount of bass". The K701 maybe, but you can't generalize a whole brand based on one model (which sounds like what you're doing since you're just dropping names of brands and assuming everything they do have some sort of a house curve).


Context. You gotta start reading context.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *seepra*
> 
> Ooooookay. Having used AKG K 271 mkII and K 272 HD for a span of five years as my most frequented monitoring headphones as an audio technician, mostly for a few small scale rap artists and two DJ's, I've never heard them feel "bright" or have "a tiny amount of bass". The K701 maybe, but you can't generalize a whole brand based on one model (which sounds like what you're doing since you're just dropping names of brands and assuming everything they do have some sort of a house curve).
> 
> 
> 
> Context. You gotta start reading context.
Click to expand...

You mean that the AKG's in that price range then. correct?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You mean that the AKG's in that price range then. correct?


Right. Open back AKG headphones on the 200 dollar price level that sound moderately good.


----------



## phillyd

Anyone have any ideas for headphones that I can buy locally in Louisville, KY (Best Buy, Apple Store, Guitar Center), for under $300? I'll be trying and returning headphones until I have one I really like.
Trying:
Sennheiser Momentum
Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250Ω
(maybe) B&O H6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You mean that the AKG's in that price range then. correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Open back AKG headphones on the 200 dollar price level that sound moderately good.
Click to expand...


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: post
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I'm not really buying the amp explanation for that much of a difference in just bass for headphones like those. And DT 880. Anyway, DT 990 has more (mid)bass. Philips L1 and L2 have more bass and roll off lower. HE-300... probably depends on revision? And all of this subject to pads and sealing. But yes, most open dynamic headphones roll off more and earlier than DT 880, so DT 880 has more bass.
> 
> 
> 
> The only discrepency I'd imagine would be dependent on the output impedance of the amplifier. If the system has a low enough damping factor the output will skew towards the impedance curve.
> 
> Since the HD 600 has a nominal 300-ohm impedance it would be fairly difficult to get a low damping factor, but if this is accomplished we'd see excess output sharply spiked at 100Hz (in fact exaggerating its mid-bass hump and exacerbating the bass roll-off).
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD600.pdf
> 
> All of the DT 880s have a fairly benign broadband impedance hump centered at 100Hz, but not nearly as spiked/exaggerated as with the HD 600.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT88032ohm.pdf
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT880250ohm.pdf
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT880600ohm.pdf
> 
> Ergo even out of a (very) high-output-impedance tube amplifier, the DT 880 will offer better bass performance than the HD 600 will. This is also evident in the 30Hz square wave response, where the DT 880's is cleaner.
> 
> Oh, and let's not even talk about the HE-300:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/HiFiMANHE300Rev2.pdf
> 
> There is much conflation between mid-bass and sub-bass. As far as extension, pitch, and resolution are concerned the DT 880 is matched by very few open headphones under $500.
Click to expand...

That's kind of what I was getting at, though maybe you're exaggerating the effect. Even if you have 100 ohms output impedance, on HD 600 that means effectively 1 dB midbass hump boost compared to other frequencies.** On DT 880 250 ohms and 600 ohms, even less of a difference. This isn't the effect to be looking for.

** 20 log10{ [530 / (530 + 100)] / [300 / (300 + 100)] } is about 1, more or less.

Fitment and seal is going to make a bigger difference in the bass response.

Also, consider listening volume. At lower volumes you get less perceived bass due to hearing being nonlinear (see equal loudness contours). I mean, if you really want to talk about listening to something on system XYZ, I've heard the DT 880 (600 ohms) on a few different sources, though very briefly on all of them. It sounds like there's more bass when the volume is higher, like on pretty much everything.

edit: AKG open-back $200 range is AKG K612 (former K601, K501, etc.). K601 / K612 is slightly warmer than 7xx series but should be overall similar. I wouldn't dismiss these off hand.

I never heard K501 but according to many it was more popular and better. Seems to have had less bass though, for what that's worth.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you guy's haven't already heard it, I recommend Zed's Dead Essential Mix. It's mesmerizing, especially if you like bass.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for headphones that I can buy locally in Louisville, KY (Best Buy, Apple Store, Guitar Center), for under $300? I'll be trying and returning headphones until I have one I really like.
> Trying:
> Sennheiser Momentum
> Beyerdynamic DT880 Pro 250Ω
> (maybe) B&O H6


Guitar Center usually has the Shure line there. You've got the SRH840 at the $200 price point. GC usually price matches along with BB.


----------



## nbmjhk6

My local guitar centers only carry Yamaha headphones and nothing over $100...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guitar Center usually has the Shure line there. You've got the SRH840 at the $200 price point. GC usually price matches along with BB.


Thanks for the suggestion! I might do the swap with Amazon once or twice too...that would widen my selection.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you guy's haven't already heard it, I recommend Zed's Dead Essential Mix. It's mesmerizing, especially if you like bass.


Listening now!


----------



## mikeaj

I don't know what Guitar Center's selection is like in store vs. online, but sub-$300 listed I also see Sennheiser HD6 MIX, AKG K550, Beyerdynamic DT 250 (in addition to the 770 / 880 / 990 that people think of).

At Best Buy, also AKG K550 / K545, Focal Spirit One (also see Classic, Professional if available), Sennheiser HD 598.

What kind of sound signature again? Not like I'm familiar at all with some of the above sets myself, honestly.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I don't know what Guitar Center's selection is like in store vs. online, but sub-$300 listed I also see Sennheiser HD6 MIX, AKG K550, Beyerdynamic DT 250 (in addition to the 770 / 880 / 990 that people think of).
> 
> At Best Buy, also AKG K550 / K545, Focal Spirit One (also see Classic, Professional if available), Sennheiser HD 598.
> 
> What kind of sound signature again? Not like I'm familiar at all with some of the above sets myself, honestly.


I'm trying to branch out, so really just any particularly good cans. Why I'm trying the DT880's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> huh?
> I'm trying to branch out, so really just any particularly good cans. Why I'm trying the DT880's.


Did you enjoy the 2 hour mix?


----------



## rcoolb2002

G
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did you enjoy the 2 hour mix?


Only got a chance to start it, but its pretty good so far!

Bass sounds great on my Fidelio X-1's

I also second the Fischer Audio Consonance recomendation @ $50. Thanks to dubbed for that as well. They are fairly decent in ear.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> huh?
> I'm trying to branch out, so really just any particularly good cans. Why I'm trying the DT880's.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you enjoy the 2 hour mix?
Click to expand...

Yes I did! My favorite mix ever:

__
https://soundcloud.com/walther-emil-eriksen%2Fserenity-beautiful-chillstep


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> huh?
> I'm trying to branch out, so really just any particularly good cans. Why I'm trying the DT880's.


It was pulled up on my phone as if I hadn't replied, and I accidentally submitted it; so double as in double post







.


----------



## phillyd

Dead thread is dead.

I have an ear infection and my left ear is clogged. I cannot hear well out of it, and even worse, it changes the pitch of sounds down a bit, so ALL music sounds terrible. I'm on meds...so hopefully it won't last.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, that sucks. Get better soon.

I have no idea how that even works, when your ear is clogged. I mean, you get the wrong pitches, and not everything is shifted evenly. So weird.


----------



## jellybeans69

Ouch ear infections suck hard , get well!


----------



## pez

Once I learned the effects concerts had on my ears, I buckled down on everything about protecting my ears.

Oh @Tjj226 Angel; I see a Cavalli Glass will be at the Charlotte meet







.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Once I learned the effects concerts had on my ears, I buckled down on everything about protecting my ears.
> 
> Oh @Tjj226 Angel; I see a Cavalli Glass will be at the Charlotte meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If anything cinema - the speakers are always too damn loud. And for me to complain about something being too loud is very unusual (i really like listening pretty loudly)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Once I learned the effects concerts had on my ears, I buckled down on everything about protecting my ears.
> 
> Oh @Tjj226 Angel; I see a Cavalli Glass will be at the Charlotte meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Crap, when is that meet again? 16th right?

I am a radiator, fan, and a drive shaft away from making the meet.

Edit: 19th.

GO WELDING SHOP GO!!! GET ME MY DRIVE SHAFT!!!!!!!!!!!

Double edit: I will crush that stupid excuse for an amp. I MUST SHOW THE WORLD WHAT TUBES CAN DO


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Crap, when is that meet again? 16th right?
> 
> I am a radiator, fan, and a drive shaft away from making the meet.
> 
> Edit: 19th.
> 
> GO WELDING SHOP GO!!! GET ME MY DRIVE SHAFT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Double edit: I will crush that stupid excuse for an amp. I MUST SHOW THE WORLD WHAT TUBES CAN DO


Yeah, the 19th. And get to it







.

I'll be very curious to hear your gear if you're coming down







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the 19th. And get to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll be very curious to hear your gear if you're coming down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just talked with a couple people, and I may be able to get a ride down there regardless of my car situation. We shall see. If I do come I will be carrying my stuff and some of spriggs's stuff.

So amps, jolida, stax stuff, the lot.

All I can say right now is that I am going to TRY to make it down there. It is only a 5 hour drive so I might be able to steal the family car for a day if worst comes to worst.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Is it bad that I'm considering the idea of picking up a Schiit Bifrost alongside the Asgard2 (and quite possibly the Valhalla so I can test out my thoughts on tubes)? Sure my Focusrite interface is nice, but the idea of having a setup for just listening to music (and not all the extra stuff I use my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 for)...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is it bad that I'm considering the idea of picking up a Schiit Bifrost alongside the Asgard2 (and quite possibly the Valhalla so I can test out my thoughts on tubes)? Sure my Focusrite interface is nice, but the idea of having a setup for just listening to music (and not all the extra stuff I use my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 for)...


Yeah. Very bad actually.

1st: There are better and cheaper dacs than the Bifrost. The bifrost is not a bad dac. But the pricing just kills it. For much less, you can get the Odac and have extremely similar performance. I personally think the bifrost sounds more dynamic a little bit and possibly a bit smoother. But with the odac you will get 95% of the same sound quality for less than half the cost.

Another option is the cambridge audio dac magic, which IMO sounds smoother and less analytically than the bifrost for less money.

And you also have the jolida glass dac 3 which is much more open, smooth, and way less sterile than the bifrost.

2: The valhalla is OTL. It is not really a great representation of what tubes can do.

3: Only get the asgard 2 if you can not get the lyr.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah. Very bad actually.
> 
> 1st: There are better and cheaper dacs than the Bifrost. The bifrost is not a bad dac. But the pricing just kills it. For much less, you can get the Odac and have extremely similar performance. I personally think the bifrost sounds more dynamic a little bit and possibly a bit smoother. But with the odac you will get 95% of the same sound quality for less than half the cost.
> 
> Another option is the cambridge audio dac magic, which IMO sounds smoother and less analytically than the bifrost for less money.
> 
> And you also have the jolida glass dac 3 which is much more open, smooth, and way less sterile than the bifrost.
> 
> 2: The valhalla is OTL. It is not really a great representation of what tubes can do.
> 
> 3: Only get the asgard 2 if you can not get the lyr.


Good to know the various points you've raised about the bifrost, especially regarding cost, especially since fully optioned out it's $519 USD.

That Jolida Glass Dac 3 looks... Well, it has the looks that much I can say. ^_^ I honestly don't know if I'd like tubes, or if they'd play well with my current two main pairs of headphones (AKG K712, and Audio Technica ATH-M50). I know they tend to sound "warmer", but beyond that I'm a tad... new to such.

Out of curiosity, why do you say the Lyr over the Asgard 2?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know the various points you've raised about the bifrost, especially regarding cost, especially since fully optioned out it's $519 USD.
> 
> That Jolida Glass Dac 3 looks... Well, it has the looks that much I can say. ^_^ I honestly don't know if I'd like tubes, or if they'd play well with my current two main pairs of headphones (AKG K712, and Audio Technica ATH-M50). I know they tend to sound "warmer", but beyond that I'm a tad... new to such.
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you say the Lyr over the Asgard 2?


Tubes in the dac are not like tubes in a amp. They play a very smaller role in the sound than what most people give the dac credit for.

The lyr is like the asgard with a much smoother high end. The asgard is wayyyy too bright. If you ever get a chance to hear the magni and vali, it is the same thing. They sound very similar except the tube version does not have that really harsh and bright high range.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tubes in the dac are not like tubes in a amp. They play a very smaller role in the sound than what most people give the dac credit for.
> 
> The lyr is like the asgard with a much smoother high end. The asgard is wayyyy too bright. If you ever get a chance to hear the magni and vali, it is the same thing. They sound very similar except the tube version does not have that really harsh and bright high range.


I see. So tube DACs are more for the look with a very slight tweaking of the sound?

And if I'm understanding things, you'd recommend one of the previously mentioned DACs as well as the Lyr?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I see. So tube DACs are more for the look with a very slight tweaking of the sound?
> 
> And if I'm understanding things, you'd recommend one of the previously mentioned DACs as well as the Lyr?


No the tubes do serve a sonic purpose, but the stock tubes that the jolida comes with are kind of bland. They really do not have a tube sound. It is really hard for me to explain, but the jolida as a stock device just sounds like a really good solid state dac that is less sterile sounding.

That being said, if you ever upgrade the tubes down the line to like mullards or something, then you start to get a really tubey sound from your dac.

Also, I am going to slightly rephrase what I said about the amp so that I make myself more clear.

I do not recommend that anyone buys any of the schiit products with the exception of the magni, modi, or vali for budget reasons. Schiit is probably one of the worst amp designers of all time and all of their solid state amps sound like thin shrill crap. I really do not even care for their tube amps. HOWEVER. If for some reason you are locked into buying a schiit amp, then the lyr is IMO the best one they offer.

It is extremely over priced because of the tubes, and the tubes barely do anything for the sound. The ONLY upside the lyr has is it is not overly bright and harsh.

Furthermore, if you were to get the jolida, it actually has a built in headphone amp. So you could just buy the jolida and not even worry about a separate headphone amp.

If you really wanted a headphone amp, then here are my two ultimate sub 500 dollar amp choices.

For solid state, I would get the parasound Zamp v3. IDK if anyone on this forum knows about parasound, but it is a solid state amp that actually sounds full and well bodied. It could have a slightly warm tilt, but IMO it actually sounds pretty clean and neutral without having a harsh or analytically sound like many other SS amps have. AND it is also a 2 channel speaker amplifier as well which means that the parasound amp could be the last amp you would need for audio.

For a tube amp, I would say that you should either get the best antique sound labs amp you can find/afford, or wait until I make my artisan page.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No the tubes do serve a sonic purpose, but the stock tubes that the jolida comes with are kind of bland. They really do not have a tube sound. It is really hard for me to explain, but the jolida as a stock device just sounds like a really good solid state dac that is less sterile sounding.
> 
> That being said, if you ever upgrade the tubes down the line to like mullards or something, then you start to get a really tubey sound from your dac.


What are your opinions on using a tube dac and a tube amp? I'm curious as to how my ASL amp will sound with a Jolida Glass DAC


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What's your opinion on using a tube DAC+ a tube amp together? I'm curious how the Jolida DAC would work with my ASL amp.


Well the jolida and the ASL amp is what I use on the side of my amp.

I mean my secondary audio chain is literally my PC -> Jolida -> ASL -> HD600 and I like it a lot. For less than 1K for the whole chain, it is pretty hard to beat.

As for tube dac and tube amps in general, it just really depends. The jolida is really forgiving because the tube coloration is minimal in comparison to the amp.

But I have not heard the dac that bumble bee keeps talking about and I have not heard this tube dac kit that bumble bee posted a while ago.

So I still have a ways to go before I can start generalizing tube dacs. What I can say is that of the tube dacs I have heard, none of them really pose a problem if you want to hook up a tube amp to them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well the jolida and the ASL amp is what I use on the side of my amp.
> 
> I mean my secondary audio chain is literally my PC -> Jolida -> ASL -> HD600 and I like it a lot. For less than 1K for the whole chain, it is pretty hard to beat.
> 
> As for tube dac and tube amps in general, it just really depends. The jolida is really forgiving because the tube coloration is minimal in comparison to the amp.
> 
> But I have not heard the dac that bumble bee keeps talking about and I have not heard this tube dac kit that bumble bee posted a while ago.
> 
> So I still have a ways to go before I can start generalizing tube dacs. What I can say is that of the tube dacs I have heard, none of them really pose a problem if you want to hook up a tube amp to them.


Hm thanks for the input. I actually quite like how the Modi sounds through my ASL amp. The Modi is a bit bright which kinda helps neutralize the warmth of my tube amp and HE-300's.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Solid state 4 life.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hm thanks for the input. I actually quite like how the Modi sounds through my ASL amp. The Modi is a bit bright which kinda helps neutralize the warmth of my tube amp and HE-300's.


Then you would like the parasound Zdac.


----------



## phillyd

Seems like it will be a while before I spend that much on a DAC...probably gonna have new headphones and probably new speakers too before that.

Any ideas for an intermediate upgrade? $200 range? Just curious.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Seems like it will be a while before I spend that much on a DAC...probably gonna have new headphones and probably new speakers too before that.
> 
> Any ideas for an intermediate upgrade? $200 range? Just curious.


Ummm was it you or someone else who was having problems with their hifi man cable being too microphonic?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Seems like it will be a while before I spend that much on a DAC...probably gonna have new headphones and probably new speakers too before that.
> 
> Any ideas for an intermediate upgrade? $200 range? Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm was it you or someone else who was having problems with their hifi man cable being too microphonic?
Click to expand...

that's me! I found a guy who will do a custom cable for like $40 though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> that's me! I found a guy who will do a custom cable for like $40 though.


If I were you, I would test out the higher end hifiman planar headphones and see what you think. If you like them, then get the custom cable since you can use it again. If you do not like them, then pass on the cable.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If I were you, I would test out the higher end hifiman planar headphones and see what you think. If you like them, then get the custom cable since you can use it again. If you do not like them, then pass on the cable.


It will be at least 6 more months until I'm rid of the HE-300's. If I pay $40 for a nice aftermarket cable, I should have no issues selling it for about $25, and that trade is worth the cost IMO.

I'd love to try the HE-500's and HE-5's, but I cannot get my hands on any without just buying them.

At $200, the V-Moda XS might be competing for my next portable headphone. Good review here:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/v-moda-xs/reviews/10747


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No the tubes do serve a sonic purpose, but the stock tubes that the jolida comes with are kind of bland. They really do not have a tube sound. It is really hard for me to explain, but the jolida as a stock device just sounds like a really good solid state dac that is less sterile sounding.
> 
> That being said, if you ever upgrade the tubes down the line to like mullards or something, then you start to get a really tubey sound from your dac.
> 
> Also, I am going to slightly rephrase what I said about the amp so that I make myself more clear.
> 
> I do not recommend that anyone buys any of the schiit products with the exception of the magni, modi, or vali for budget reasons. Schiit is probably one of the worst amp designers of all time and all of their solid state amps sound like thin shrill crap. I really do not even care for their tube amps. HOWEVER. If for some reason you are locked into buying a schiit amp, then the lyr is IMO the best one they offer.
> 
> It is extremely over priced because of the tubes, and the tubes barely do anything for the sound. The ONLY upside the lyr has is it is not overly bright and harsh.
> 
> Furthermore, if you were to get the jolida, it actually has a built in headphone amp. So you could just buy the jolida and not even worry about a separate headphone amp.
> 
> If you really wanted a headphone amp, then here are my two ultimate sub 500 dollar amp choices.
> 
> For solid state, I would get the parasound Zamp v3. IDK if anyone on this forum knows about parasound, but it is a solid state amp that actually sounds full and well bodied. It could have a slightly warm tilt, but IMO it actually sounds pretty clean and neutral without having a harsh or analytically sound like many other SS amps have. AND it is also a 2 channel speaker amplifier as well which means that the parasound amp could be the last amp you would need for audio.
> 
> For a tube amp, I would say that you should either get the best antique sound labs amp you can find/afford, or wait until I make my artisan page.


Nope, not locked into buying a Schiit product at all. I just like the big knobs their headphone amps have? ^_^;;; Would definitely prefer something that's black in colour though









So with the Jolida it already has the headphone amp section built in... That's good to know, especially since it does look like it would be a nice piece of desk eye candy ^_^ I think I'll wind up waiting a while though, as I'm fairly happy with my current setup (it does the job) - at least for headphones anyways. I really should pick up some speakers at some point (as well as new computer monitors, a Surface Pro 2, etc etc), and I'm still tempted to put money down on the Sennheiser and Audio Technica gaming headsets (mostly out of curiosity - especially the ATH-ADG1!), not to mention a coil cable version of the ATH-M50's, and a pair of Pioneer HDJ-2000's (the Pioneers are for djing though. Sony MDR-V500's were nice for a long time for such, and my ATH-M50's, while nice, aren't the comfiest for longer sessions).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Solid state 4 life.


As much as the curious part of me seems to protest (and loudly as well), I might wind up going this route, simply because of just how many 'unknowns" there are with tubes. By "unknowns" I'm not implying anything bad, but it's the fact that one tends to hear a lot about tube rolling, finding the closest thing to absolute perfection one can get for one's various tastes, etc... I'm content enough dealing with such things in two other areas (djing and computer keyboards), don't know if I want a third one









In all honesty, I think the more info I get (and some research I've done) the more confused I get between the two types.


----------



## Calbert

Schiit stuff are on the bright side. Their popular magni, modi are also slightly bright.

The asgard 2 is "ok" if you pair it with dark headphones but it's going to be a nightmare if you use it with the AKG K/Q 701/2s or other similarly "bright" headphones(unless you love treble) .

Moving up from the asgard, most of the schiit stuff are overprices.

This "brightness" that the schiit stuff has usually creates an illusion that it is "more detailed" and a lot of people thinks it's "better" because of this.
It's quite a clever design that fools a lot of people.

If you want best c/p, there are some chinese gear that performs way better for dirt cheap, and no problem with them except that they are rather likely to spontaneously self destruct ( No, you won't get those magnificent explosions and fireballs like chinese smartphones. In the worst case they will just start a fire, so no worries







)


----------



## SinX7

Hey guys, waiting for my Aune T1 to come in.

What is the "best" tube I can get for the money? Will be using it with the HD 558. For gaming, music and movies.

Thanks!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Ah, yes, the Head-fi 'amp synergy' bollocks. And I used to believe in that until science and objective measurements and learning more about the science of audio got in the way. Output impedance is a magical thing, so is different headphone positioning on your head, much like outside noise is is well. The real 'amp synergy' is how the output impedance affects the performance of your headphones.

Anyway, audio science:

e.g



Up to 250Hz, all have the same frequency response (flatline) factoring in isolation factors. Realistically of course things don't factor in until 30Hz as there's very little music 30Hz and below.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> What is the "best" tube I can get for the money? Will be using it with the HD 558. For gaming, music and movies.
> 
> Thanks!


Better off upgrading the source or headphones for the money.

Also the smart man's way to make things 'more bright' or 'darker' or 'warmer'. Cost: $0.

http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-ezq/


----------



## chinesekiwi

Triple post but for *easily* the most underrated test album for any system:

Westlife - Westlife










Really. In particular 'I Don't Wanna Fight' for imaging. the best produced boyband album of all time. Of all time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Schiit stuff are on the bright side. Their popular magni, modi are also slightly bright.
> 
> The asgard 2 is "ok" if you pair it with dark headphones but it's going to be a nightmare if you use it with the AKG K/Q 701/2s or other similarly "bright" headphones(unless you love treble) .
> 
> Moving up from the asgard, most of the schiit stuff are overprices.
> 
> This "brightness" that the schiit stuff has usually creates an illusion that it is "more detailed" and a lot of people thinks it's "better" because of this.
> It's quite a clever design that fools a lot of people.
> 
> If you want best c/p, there are some chinese gear that performs way better for dirt cheap, and no problem with them except that they are rather likely to spontaneously self destruct ( No, you won't get those magnificent explosions and fireballs like chinese smartphones. In the worst case they will just start a fire, so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I've no idea how the K/Q701/702's sound, as I haven't listened to them, but I wouldn't describe my K712's as bright. They do seem to have a fairly nice balance to them though ^_^

Any gear that is prone to spontaneously destroying itself is something I tend to avoid - doubly so if said failures result in fires a good portion of the time..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Ah, yes, the Head-fi 'amp synergy' bollocks. And I used to believe in that until science and objective measurements and learning more about the science of audio got in the way. Output impedance is a magical thing, so is different headphone positioning on your head, much like outside noise is is well. The real 'amp synergy' is how the output impedance affects the performance of your headphones.
> 
> Anyway, audio science:
> 
> e.g
> 
> 
> 
> Up to 250Hz, all have the same frequency response (flatline) factoring in isolation factors. Realistically of course things don't factor in until 30Hz as there's very little music 30Hz and below.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Better off upgrading the source or headphones for the money.
> 
> Also the smart man's way to make things 'more bright' or 'darker' or 'warmer'. Cost: $0.
> 
> http://www.toneboosters.com/tb-ezq/


OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooodddddddddddddddd. Please shut up. You just have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Schiit stuff are on the bright side. Their popular magni, modi are also slightly bright.
> 
> The asgard 2 is "ok" if you pair it with dark headphones but it's going to be a nightmare if you use it with the AKG K/Q 701/2s or other similarly "bright" headphones(unless you love treble) .
> 
> Moving up from the asgard, most of the schiit stuff are overprices.
> 
> This "brightness" that the schiit stuff has usually creates an illusion that it is "more detailed" and a lot of people thinks it's "better" because of this.
> It's quite a clever design that fools a lot of people.
> 
> If you want best c/p, there are some chinese gear that performs way better for dirt cheap, and no problem with them except that they are rather likely to spontaneously self destruct ( No, you won't get those magnificent explosions and fireballs like chinese smartphones. In the worst case they will just start a fire, so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I have to agree. The Asgard 2 pairs so terribly with the Grado SR325i. Also, they are borderline with the HD600.

I'll keep my mouth shut about the 'synergy' thing.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooodddddddddddddddd. Please shut up. You just have no idea what you are talking about.


Except he does and is right...

Excepting output impedance any competent circuit (practically speaking, just about anything worth discussing) will operate well enough on voltage swing and slew rate that no other factors are worth discussing.

The only possibility is the introduction of nonlinear distortion (e.g. THD, IMD) during playback but this is a dubious contention and hasn't been validated in practice.

"Tube sound" for example is part placebo and part output impedance skewing FR to the impedance curve.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooodddddddddddddddd. Please shut up. You just have no idea what you are talking about.


This is a horrible way to respond to a post when you have an alternative opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Except he does and is right...
> 
> Excepting output impedance any competent circuit (practically speaking, just about anything worth discussing) will operate well enough on voltage swing and slew rate that no other factors are worth discussing.
> 
> The only possibility is the introduction of nonlinear distortion (e.g. THD, IMD) during playback but this is a dubious contention and hasn't been validated in practice.
> 
> "Tube sound" for example is part placebo and part output impedance skewing FR to the impedance curve.


This on the other hand is much better. State your opinion and why you think that way.

I get tired of some of the outspoken people in a few of the groups I frequent who just post, NO, Don't or something similar and don't state why.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

You
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Except he does and is right...
> 
> Excepting output impedance any competent circuit (practically speaking, just about anything worth discussing) will operate well enough on voltage swing and slew rate that no other factors are worth discussing.
> 
> The only possibility is the introduction of nonlinear distortion (e.g. THD, IMD) during playback but this is a dubious contention and hasn't been validated in practice.
> 
> "Tube sound" for example is part placebo and part output impedance skewing FR to the impedance curve.


Here is a real quick down and dirty way of solving this debate one and for all.

Amp Synergy: Chinese Kiwi already proved that this already exists in a very small way. Output impedance is an intrinsic factor of a amplifier. IDK how you can convince yourself that output impedance matching is not the same as amp synergy. You would literally be arguing semantics.

Let me put it another way. An OTL amp is going to sound pretty bad if you have low impedance headphones. If you use headphones with high impedance, then the amp will sound better.

Rather than trying to sit here every single day and give lectures about impedance, we can simply sum it up in a nice package and call it synergy.

If you guys really wanted to make an argument against synergy, then you could argue that people on head-fi will say crazy crap about how the audio technica M50s and the O2 amp pair so well that they make a sound that rivals the Sr-009s and the BHSE. The people who take synergy to an extreme are wrong, but that is also why they are called extremists

swapping tubes: Go find some cheap chinese tubes for your stax amp and then swap them out to some decent british ones and report back.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> This is a horrible way to respond to a post when you have an alternative opinion.
> This on the other hand is much better. State your opinion and why you think that way.
> 
> I get tired of some of the outspoken people in a few of the groups I frequent who just post, NO, Don't or something similar and don't state why.


I do not care. I have grown very tired of people who think they know more because they sit at their computers and research this crap rather than getting up and exploring audio first hand.

All it takes is 1 audio convention to through most of the scientific approach right out the bloody window.

Plus, this is also the same guy who thinks that a good EQ and software is the answer to getting the best performance out of a audio chain.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The only possibility is the introduction of nonlinear distortion (e.g. THD, IMD) during playback but this is a dubious contention and hasn't been validated in practice.


Sometimes OTL tube amp IMD is in whole numbers percentage range at reasonable listening levels with some headphones, so that should be audible too. Noise levels of some amps are audible on many headphones too. I'm fairly certain you could grab say a Bottlehead Crack, EQ out the FR differences, and still have it sound different for a decent range of headphones. This could be readily tested, anyhow.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> This is a horrible way to respond to a post when you have an alternative opinion.
> This on the other hand is much better. State your opinion and why you think that way.
> 
> I get tired of some of the outspoken people in a few of the groups I frequent who just post, NO, Don't or something similar and don't state why.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care. I have grown very tired of people who think they know more because they sit at their computers and research this crap rather than getting up and exploring audio first hand.
> 
> All it takes is 1 audio convention to through most of the scientific approach right out the bloody window.
> 
> Plus, this is also the same guy who thinks that a good EQ and software is the answer to getting the best performance out of a audio chain.
Click to expand...

Since when do audio conventions throw the scientific approach out the window? In every serious field of study involving humans, including audio, people apply the scientific method and rigorous testing to find out more about how stuff works. If peoples' gut feelilngs or anecdotes disagree with better testing and you're throwing out the latter, there's probably something wrong with how you're weighing the information. There's no substitute for experience, but people are pretty bad at incorrectly interpreting their own experiences and drawing conclusions from them in many areas.

Sometimes people think they know something for whatever reason and are mistaken. It happens to everyone. Just as you say there are people who just read things (and many who don't understand what they read), there are those who experience a lot and get the wrong ideas from those experiences.

For a given hardware setup, corrective EQ does help? That's what they do with In professional installations with speakers and what lots of people do at home. There's even research for headphones demonstrating listeners liking the sound more after EQ is applied (preference goes down for certain EQs, up with others), and that's using good headphones to begin with.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Amp Synergy: Chinese Kiwi already proved that this already exists in a very small way. Output impedance is an intrinsic factor of a amplifier. IDK how you can convince yourself that output impedance matching is not the same as amp synergy. You would literally be arguing semantics.
> 
> Let me put it another way. An OTL amp is going to sound pretty bad if you have low impedance headphones. If you use headphones with high impedance, then the amp will sound better.
> 
> swapping tubes: Go find some cheap chinese tubes for your stax amp and then swap them out to some decent british ones and report back.


For all intents and purposes that kind of "synergy" is simply damping factor. This is simply load impedance/output impedance, and you want this ratio to be as high as possible. An ideal output impedance should be 1/50 of the load impedance or less.

A low damping factor (high output impedance with low load impedance) can produce frequency response deviations of 5dB or greater, so yes a high damping factor is highly desirable for ideal transducer response.

The "tube rolling" can only be of significance if the tube perceivably changes aspects of the circuit, generally amounting to varying presence of nonlinear distortion. My Stax amp is actually solid state.

A competently-designed tube amplifier will sound the same as a competently-designed solid state amplifier. Bob Carver validated this years ago. The benefit of solid state is less required maintenance (virtually none) and higher durability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not care. I have grown very tired of people who think they know more because they sit at their computers and research this crap rather than getting up and exploring audio first hand.
> 
> All it takes is 1 audio convention to through most of the scientific approach right out the bloody window.
> 
> Plus, this is also the same guy who thinks that a good EQ and software is the answer to getting the best performance out of a audio chain.


We're all friends here and I think it's a little insulting to insinuate that any of us are armchair quarterbacks. I've personally owned tens of thousands of dollars of audio gear over the years to arrive to where I am presently.

The problem with audio conventions are at least twofold. Meet conditions are far from ideal for facilitating comparisons. Additionally, most "DBT" at such conventions are crude facsimiles of the scientific method at best. I was horrified to learn on several occasions that people were willing to match volume "by ear" and that no one possessed the appropriate tools to normalize output levels.

The latter problem can be illustrated fairly simply by trying a simple EQ/pre-cut gain of +2.0dB on your favorite media player. Toggling this +2.0dB on/off will demonstrate a simple 2dB increase translating to what many audiophools might describe as more "vivid, detailed, articulate" (or numerous other buzzwords) relative to the normal listening level.

As an aside, EQ is actually often essential for ideal loudspeaker response in many non-ideal rooms.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Sometimes OTL tube amp IMD is in whole numbers percentage range at reasonable listening levels with some headphones, so that should be audible too. Noise levels of some amps are audible on many headphones too. I'm fairly certain you could grab say a Bottlehead Crack, EQ out the FR differences, and still have it sound different for a decent range of headphones. This could be readily tested, anyhow.


Yes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey sorry for my inactivity guys. IRL is busy currently and takes priority.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooodddddddddddddddd. Please shut up. You just have no idea what you are talking about.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not care. I have grown very tired of people who think they know more because they sit at their computers and research this crap rather than getting up and exploring audio first hand.
> 
> All it takes is 1 audio convention to through most of the scientific approach right out the bloody window.
> 
> Plus, this is also the same guy who thinks that a good EQ and software is the answer to getting the best performance out of a audio chain.


There is honestly no place in this thread for this sort of comment/post or reaction. If you don't like what someone says, please simply post that you disagree and why. This sort of reaction is simply not helpful to anyone and invites unwanted attention from moderators, which I always want to avoid. EQ is also the easiest and best way to tune the sound to how you want it without buying different colored headphones, amps, or sources. I have personally used EQ to tune songs that hurt my ears so I personally know it is effective. Is it always ideal? No, but it is often the best option in terms of price/value. Would you rather buy a new pair of brighter headphones or tweak the treble provided it doesn't introduce any negative distortion you can hear. This is just my opinion and experience. As far as Chinesekiwi goes, I don't know his credentials, but I do also trust his knowledge and experience as well as mikej and friend'scatdied just as I trust yours, Totally Dubbed, Simca, ect. We all have our personal experiences and considering the subjectivity of audio, we should all respect each other as well.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Except yeah as stated I'm right:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicT70250Ohm.pdf

and this:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudezeLCD2sn53211704circa2012.pdf

Notice how the curves compensates for the different isolation factors.

and this:

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2010/05/headphone-equalization.html

and Angel is right, your ears do affect the response, but not until after 750Hz:










or after 175 Hz, depending on what study you use:










For a kid below 4, you can take away the ear canal factor as the ear canal bends and shapes as you get older otherwise you are born with it fairly flat.
Also listened to plenty of gear thanks, both speakers and headphones. In fact, I listened to some 1979 STAX Lambda's last week.

What I do know is basic electrical engineering, basic computer science and basic psychoacoustics.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The problem with audio conventions are at least twofold. Meet conditions are far from ideal for facilitating comparisons. Additionally, most "DBT" at such conventions are crude facsimiles of the scientific method at best. I was horrified to learn on several occasions that people were willing to match volume "by ear" and that no one possessed the appropriate tools to normalize output levels.


the DBT methodology is fine, the execution of it by some people as you stated however can be hugely flawed. It's silly to dismiss a car's performance by how someone who is inexperienced at driving drives with it.
Also if Angel actually read the study that the EZQ plugin is based on...not to mention the plugin is created by a guy who worked on the audio side of the ISO mp4 standard..... i.e. ain't just no random hobbyist.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> the DBT methodology is fine, the execution of it by some people as you stated however can be hugely flawed. It's silly to dismiss a car's performance by how someone who is inexperienced at driving drives with it.


Hence my use of quotation marks around DBT and referring to their execution as a crude facsimile of the scientific method.

Participation in appropriately-controlled DBT is precisely what leads me to my present opinions. Worrying about the upstream is just silly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Except yeah as stated I'm right:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicT70250Ohm.pdf
> 
> and this:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AudezeLCD2sn53211704circa2012.pdf
> 
> Notice how the curves compensates for the different isolation factors.
> 
> and this:
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2010/05/headphone-equalization.html
> 
> and Angel is right, your ears do affect the response, but not until after 750Hz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or after 175 Hz, depending on what study you use:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a kid below 4, you can take away the ear canal factor as the ear canal bends and shapes as you get older otherwise you are born with it fairly flat.
> Also listened to plenty of gear thanks, both speakers and headphones. In fact, I listened to some 1979 STAX Lambda's last week.
> 
> What I do know is basic electrical engineering, basic computer science and basic psychoacoustics.


Fine. If we want to be scientific about things, lets be scientific.

Before anything is said I would like to point out that a lot of the things you keep linking are based a lot hypothetical situations. For instance your ear canals will start messing with the frequency much sooner because of residual fluids and matter, potential skin irritation, possible mutations in the genes that changes a particular individuals ear canal, and so on.

A lot of this "science" is based off of very generalized scientific models that come with a certain amount of error. And even further more still is that a lot of this "data" about various headphones and amps are not coming from 3rd party pier reviewed labs. They are coming from a few guys who bought some very expensive equipment probably from someones basement who could very well be getting paid by these companies to skew the data.

Anyways.

Please answer the question I have been asking you since day one. Why is it that the amps that test the best often times sound like garbage?

You have given me answers such as 'well sometimes people do not like that type of sound signature'.

No, that is only half of the right answer. In fact most of this bull crap that comes from inner fidelity is only half the story.

The other half of the story is not what your psyche likes, but what your brain actually likes. Factors such as how are your ear going to intemperate the sound, how is your brain going to react, what sort of neuro chemicals will be released and how many neuro receptors will be triggered to send the message to various parts of the brain that something sounds good or bad.

Guess what. To my knowledge, there is no way of figuring out how the brain responds to sonic stimuli to the point where we can tell if something will honestly sound good or not.

Here is the kicker. All the performance numbers can also act as a very powerful placebo just like everything else you are denouncing. If you believe that a product will sound good because of all the nice graphs that it makes, then it will probably sound good.

The in turn you say that something like tube rolling is a placebo effect when in reality, most tubes are physically different from one and other.

Go look at the common 12ax7 tube. There are slight variations in the tubes. There are tubes with clear tops, black glass, smooth plate, ribbed plate, gray plate, black plate, there are special JAN tubes that were made slightly different so they would last longer and be more reliable, there are tubes in which the plate has a slight curve to it, the list goes on and on and on.

There is not a single physicist that I know would look at two tubes and tell me they perform exactly the same.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Is it bad that I'm considering the idea of picking up a Schiit Bifrost alongside the Asgard2 (and quite possibly the Valhalla so I can test out my thoughts on tubes)? Sure my Focusrite interface is nice, but the idea of having a setup for just listening to music (and not all the extra stuff I use my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 for)...


Burson HA-160 is a really nice solid state amplifier for the money ($300-350 used). the chassis is made out of 6mm thick aluminum L brackets and weighs about 10 lbs. the volume knob, stepped attenuator, R-Core transformer are all custom. headphone jacks are made by Neutrik (left = 150-600 ohm, right = 15-150 ohm) and I can't remember who makes the RCA jacks but they're quality. the output stage is dual mono design that uses Burson's discrete modules (not an IC op-amp). I still enjoy my HA-160









I love tube amplifiers and own a Decware Zen Taboo MKIII with upgrades but I can't recommend it because it's an amplifier made for enthusiasts.

the HAD Audiolab Maestral line looks interesting

http://www.head-fi.org/t/709711/review-had-audiolab-maestral-ii


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There is not a single physicist that I know would look at two tubes and tell me they perform exactly the same.


Reference the Carver Challenge. Carver was able to engineer a $700 solid-state amplifier that sounded exactly the same as a rave-review $12,000+ valve amplifier.

Unfortunately a fair number of tube circuits these days are compromised (the ideal valve circuit was perfected sometime in the 1930s). As iterated earlier, audible differences from "rolling tubes" on such designs will result from varying amounts of nonlinear distortion being injected into the signal under different load circumstances. In most cases the circuit will never operate with ideal linear performance.

I don't understand the direction of the rest of your argument re: HRTFs and equal loudness contours, and don't fully realize the angle chinesekiwi is approaching it from either. The response curve of the headphones/transducers should be an independent (but related) point of discussion from upstream performance.

As far as upstream performance is concerned, we can achieve ideal response free of audible linear aberrations or nonlinear distortion for <$100. The goal of the upstream should be to allow unimpeded performance of the load driven, i.e. not adding/subtracting anything from the expected response of the transducers.

That returns me to another corollary which might be valid if you prefer your upstream to _not_ conform to the ideal response (as seems to be the case):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But whether they're electrostatic, orthodynamic or electrodynamic, whether they're headphones or speakers, transducers will never reach a level of performance that is exact to the original recording. The best we can hope for is a crude facsimile of what was played at the venue. There's an infinite variety of interpretations here and people will go for what they like.
> 
> In a certain light, I shouldn't lambast the exotic/tube crowd. Since we can't hope for perfect audio reproduction at the transducer level, what good does a reference upstream do us anyway? Might as well go for something that sounds good to you and most importantly makes you happy, naysayers be damned.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> EQ is also the easiest and best way to tune the sound to how you want it without buying different colored headphones, amps, or sources. I have personally used EQ to tune songs that hurt my ears so I personally know it is effective. Is it always ideal? No, but it is often the best option in terms of price/value. Would you rather buy a new pair of brighter headphones or tweak the treble provided it doesn't introduce any negative distortion you can hear. This is just my opinion and experience.


I have to say that I disagree to an extent. While EQ can fix smaller problems, if you've got a large change in tonal balance that you need to make, it cannot be done through software EQ. Only hardware EQ I've used is on my Fiio E17, and it was terrible, so I can't speak for hardware EQ. I've never found an EQ to be as effective, even in small changes, as a mod (like dampening my DT770's) or a hardware swap. The headphones were engineered to sound roughly a certain way, and I wouldn't be surprised to see problems arise with distortion in even small amounts of EQing, just a theory though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have to say that I disagree to an extent. While EQ can fix smaller problems, if you've got a large change in tonal balance that you need to make, it cannot be done through software EQ. Only hardware EQ I've used is on my Fiio E17, and it was terrible, so I can't speak for hardware EQ. I've never found an EQ to be as effective, even in small changes, as a mod (like dampening my DT770's) or a hardware swap. The headphones were engineered to sound roughly a certain way, and I wouldn't be surprised to see problems arise with distortion in even small amounts of EQing, just a theory though.


I must not have stated it very clearly. I am NOT saying that EQ can fully replace the audio changes a different colored pair of cans can bring. This is impossible as far as I can tell. That said, for smaller changes, tuning the sound using EQ is a lot better from a price to value perspective than to purchase a different colored headphones. The downside of EQ is that you can introduce distortion that makes things sound worse. There is also the fact that most people can't EQ for beans.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I see. So tube DACs are more for the look with a very slight tweaking of the sound?
> 
> And if I'm understanding things, you'd recommend one of the previously mentioned DACs as well as the Lyr?


http://members.chello.nl/~m.heijligers/DAChtml/Analogue/Amplification.html

this engineer created a DIY Tube D/A converter inspired by the Audio Note DAC-3. he explains the sonic and technical reasons (in great detail) why he chose a tube.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I must not have stated it very clearly. I am NOT saying that EQ can fully replace the audio changes a different colored pair of cans can bring. This is impossible as far as I can tell. That said, for smaller changes, tuning the sound using EQ is a lot better from a price to value perspective than to purchase a different colored headphones. The downside of EQ is that you can introduce distortion that makes things sound worse. There is also the fact that most people can't EQ for beans.


Then we're on the same page!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Then we're on the same page!


Yeah! I wish EQ could replace headphones, then I wouldn't have needed to invest in my LCD-2's.







That said, EQ has its own cons, especially if you don't EQ correctly or use a poor EQ pre-settings.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Then we're on the same page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah! I wish EQ could replace headphones, then I wouldn't have needed to invest in my LCD-2's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, EQ has its own cons, especially if you don't EQ correctly or use a poor EQ pre-settings.
Click to expand...

Yeah something nobody told me is that it's better to do cuts rather than boosts in EQ. Typically this gives you more room to work without distortion. Or at least this is what I've found in my experience.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah something nobody told me is that it's better to do cuts rather than boosts in EQ.


Yes and no depending on implementation but general rule is yes due to risk of digital clipping.
Quote:


> The goal of the upstream should be to allow unimpeded performance of the load driven, i.e. not adding/subtracting anything from the expected response of the transducers.


Exactly. To compensate for the lack of isolation in different frequencies due to headphone design, the frequency response of headphones designed with neutrality in mind (which is based off the diffuse field equalisation line which I showed before) is compensated accordingly by boosting that response to that certain frequency thus why you cannot directly compare frequency response graphs of headphones without factoring in how they isolate at different frequencies.

EQ is fine when the EQ is good quality and you know what you are doing and can change things such as the q factor and what frequency the q factor peaks at, like EqualizerAPO does. Using a q factor to octave calculator and an octave to frequency calculator does wonders.

the digital files you listen to are all full of software produced sounds and production tools so to dismiss software in terms of improving sound is laughable.

My 'EQ' is compensating for the 'room' that happens when one headphone cup goes over one ear.
All this stuff is nothing new in terms of psychoacoustics, it's been all discovered since the late 80s....


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah something nobody told me is that it's better to do cuts rather than boosts in EQ.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no depending on implementation.
Click to expand...

please explain?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this engineer created a DIY Tube D/A converter inspired by the Audio Note DAC-3. he explains the sonic and technical reasons (in great detail) why he chose a tube.


Not really, I don't think. Or rather, it's not really answering the question that was asked. There are technical explanations of some topologies that you can use with some vacuum tube triodes and related parameters and so on. So there is justification for which tube to use among several options for the circuit in question. However, the explanation for using tubes as opposed to something else is this: "We've experimented with several amplification stages, but in general we like the results obtained by tube amplification." And among some of the options and observations, the language is subjective and qualitative, e.g. "The treble becomes more sophisticated" and "Other capacitor types seem to give a less transient treble."

Anyhow, it's worth making the distinction that many of the justifications seem to be based in the "what I think sounded good" approach rather than through engineering analysis. So it is left to your imagination and interpretation how rigorously the subjective impressions were determined and how valid those comparisons are.

re: EQ

EQ's not going to fix nonlinear distortion and quirks with the drivers, resonances, power handling, etc.

For what it's worth, check the pdf and research here. No research or impressions or whatnot is perfect, so it's worth checking the methodology and so on for yourself. Sound preference ratings depend on how people are tested, music selected, etc. of course.

Quick-and-dirty for what the graph is saying:y axis represents the average subjective rating of the sound, and each bar represents a different EQ profile, one of which is no EQ at all. All testing on the same headphones. Here, LCD-2 without EQ sounds better than using some EQ profiles (the ones approximating some modified diffuse field and free field, respectively) and worse than using EQ with other profiles. i.e. you can make good headphones sound better with EQ, at least to the listeners tested, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah something nobody told me is that it's better to do cuts rather than boosts in EQ. Typically this gives you more room to work without distortion. Or at least this is what I've found in my experience.


One key reason to prefer EQ cuts over boosts is that some EQs don't have some pre-amp functionality (to lower the level) and adding boosts could result in clipping. If you're reducing the overall level by enough that none of the boosts could raise the signal into digital clipping, then boosts are fine. Inherently, EQ doesn't cause distortion, but going into clipping will certainly do that.

But aside from that, there are physical and psychoacoustical reasons maybe to prefer cuts over boosts. Trying to boost some frequencies a headphone can't really do will result in more distortion at a given volume. Also, FR dips are less obvious and objectionable than FR spikes, so there is less need to boost than cut. Along those lines, if you're using some kind of ham-fisted graphical EQ and/or are screwing things up (bad usage of EQ), there is less harm from axing some frequencies than really boosting others, perhaps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> One key reason to prefer EQ cuts over boosts is that some EQs don't have some pre-amp functionality (to lower the level) and adding boosts could result in clipping. If you're reducing the overall level by enough that none of the boosts could raise the signal into digital clipping, then boosts are fine. Inherently, EQ doesn't cause distortion, but going into clipping will certainly do that.
> 
> But aside from that, there are physical and psychoacoustical reasons maybe to prefer cuts over boosts. Trying to boost some frequencies a headphone can't really do will result in more distortion at a given volume. Also, FR dips are less obvious and objectionable than FR spikes, so there is less need to boost than cut. Along those lines, *if you're using some kind of ham-fisted graphical EQ* and/or are screwing things up (bad usage of EQ), there is less harm from axing some frequencies than really boosting others, perhaps.


What kind of EQ should be used?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Here, LCD-2 without EQ sounds better than using some EQ profiles (the ones approximating some modified diffuse field and free field, respectively) and worse than using EQ with other profiles. i.e. you can make good headphones sound better with EQ, at least to the listeners tested, etc.


and guess what my EQ is mimicking.... the former (diffuse field).
It's sounds better because it mimics human hearing and nothing is masked.


----------



## friend'scatdied

You may be able to compensate for linear aberrations such as in frequency response, but nonlinear distortion like THD and spectral decay are another matter entirely. I'm curious given how beyerdynamic has (hasn't?) dampened the Tesla series.

A good electrostatic transducer might be a great starting point as its nonlinear characteristics are exemplary.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What kind of EQ should be used?


I was trying (and failing, being too imprecise) to make the point that a graphical EQ with not enough bands may not be precise enough to make corrective cuts or boosts without mangling the response. But even if you have a 30+ band graphical EQ, a parametric EQ gives more precision anyway because who knows what the center frequency or Q or whatever else parameters may not correspond to something you can get out of a graphical EQ. There's diminishing returns for sure though.

e.g. if you need to make a narrow 5 dB cut at 6.15 kHz to tone down some resonant frequency and your closest options are 4 kHz and 8 kHz in some graphical EQ, that's not exactly ideal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> and guess what my EQ is mimicking.... the former (diffuse field).
> It's sounds better because it mimics human hearing and nothing is masked.


For what it's worth, the papers make the claim that diffuse field will "sound too bright," and DF did not win by listener rating.

And DF target does not mimic human hearing except in the setup that the average person (head / ears / etc.) is listening in a diffuse field, more or less a reverberant room with equal sound pressure all around. It mimics a scenario, not human hearing itself.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Burson HA-160 is a really nice solid state amplifier for the money ($300-350 used). the chassis is made out of 6mm thick aluminum L brackets and weighs about 10 lbs. the volume knob, stepped attenuator, R-Core transformer are all custom. headphone jacks are made by Neutrik (left = 150-600 ohm, right = 15-150 ohm) and I can't remember who makes the RCA jacks but they're quality. the output stage is dual mono design that uses Burson's discrete modules (not an IC op-amp). I still enjoy my HA-160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love tube amplifiers and own a Decware Zen Taboo MKIII with upgrades but I can't recommend it because it's an amplifier made for enthusiasts.
> 
> the HAD Audiolab Maestral line looks interesting
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/709711/review-had-audiolab-maestral-ii


Those two do indeed look nice, especially the "ooh Neutrik connecctors" bit, even if Switchcraft is still the master race (112AX to be precise! .... ....Don't mind me, I'm biased, they're pretty much the only 1/4" jack us 5U modular synth guys accept







So delightfully smoothe, not to mention they take bloody well forever to die).

Not going to lie, that Taboo mkIII is damn sexy, and doubly so because it also comes in black ^_^;;; (Walnut's pretty sexy too). That kind of commitment at this time though is out of my league, especially since I'm... Uncertain as to whether I like tubes or not. By the whole "Made for enthusaists", what do you mean? Made for tube enthusiasts, or something else?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://members.chello.nl/~m.heijligers/DAChtml/Analogue/Amplification.html
> 
> this engineer created a DIY Tube D/A converter inspired by the Audio Note DAC-3. he explains the sonic and technical reasons (in great detail) why he chose a tube.


I'll take a good read when I've the chance, many thanks for the link with more info on the topic and such ^_^


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> But even if you have a 30+ band graphical EQ, a parametric EQ gives more precision anyway because who knows what the center frequency or Q or whatever else parameters may not correspond to something you can get out of a graphical EQ. e.g. if you need to make a narrow 5 dB cut at 6.15 kHz to tone down some resonant frequency and your closest options are 4 kHz and 8 kHz in some graphical EQ, that's not exactly ideal.


Which something like a fully customisable parametric EQ like EqualizerAPO solves.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> For what it's worth, the papers make the claim that diffuse field will "sound too bright," and DF did not win by listener rating.
> 
> And DF target does not mimic human hearing except in the setup that the average person (head / ears / etc.) is listening in a diffuse field, more or less a reverberant room with equal sound pressure all around. It mimics a scenario, not human hearing itself.


Which, well, you can mimic very accurately.

Also dat noise on the 160D :/ Audible too, right smack in where human hearing is most sensitive as well.
That early treble rolloff is quite..just plain bad.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/121105_blog_update_FirstAmpTests.pdf


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those two do indeed look nice, especially the "ooh Neutrik connecctors" bit, even if Switchcraft is still the master race (112AX to be precise! .... ....Don't mind me, I'm biased, they're pretty much the only 1/4" jack us 5U modular synth guys accept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So delightfully smoothe, not to mention they take bloody well forever to die).
> 
> Not going to lie, that Taboo mkIII is damn sexy, and doubly so because it also comes in black ^_^;;; (Walnut's pretty sexy too). That kind of commitment at this time though is out of my league, especially since I'm... Uncertain as to whether I like tubes or not. By the whole "Made for enthusaists", what do you mean? Made for tube enthusiasts, or something else?
> I'll take a good read when I've the chance, many thanks for the link with more info on the topic and such ^_^


the Neutrik locking jacks are my favourite



I like the old finger grip knobs too. good grip and made out of a hard plastic or bakelite so it doesn't get warm like aluminum and they just remind me of the old mixing consoles at EMI Studios.



the Decware Zen Taboo MKIII is a really nice amplifier but I have a couple issues with it so I might end up selling it.

Eddie Current, Decware, DNA, Ray Samuels, ALO Audio, Cavalli, Woo Audio and a couple other companies make tube headphone amplifiers that have unique designs and quality components that you just can't buy at $300 but nobody needs to spend $1600+ on a headphone amplifier to be happy anymore than spending $3000 on a Geforce Titan Z.




edit: I think I linked the wrong page on that site.


----------



## Tman5293

Wow. The last few pages of this thread have been quite interesting. I haven't posted here in a while (because I haven't gotten any new toys) so I thought I drop by and I find you guys at each others throats over the old subjective vs objective argument. I still hold the same position on the topic that I've always held. Whatever sounds the best to my ears is the best. Simple as that. I personally prefer to listen to my music through a tube amp with no EQ. If someone else thinks that's "wrong" that's just too bad for them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Which something like a fully customisable parametric EQ like EqualizerAPO solves.
> Which, well, you can mimic very accurately.
> 
> Also dat noise on the 160D :/ Audible too, right smack in where human hearing is most sensitive as well.
> That early treble rolloff is quite..just plain bad.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/121105_blog_update_FirstAmpTests.pdf


the 160 and 160D are completely different. the HA-160D is not just a 160 with another power supply and child board. look at the topology closely


----------



## twerk

Kind of a basic question, but if I were to switch my Schiit Magni out for a Vali what sort of difference would it makes with my DT880's?

Don't say the sound will be warmer, I don't speak audiophile!









Would it be a worthwhile thing to do? Thanks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I am not talking about the tube circuits, so IDK why you are referencing the carver challenge. I am talking about the ACTUAL tubes.

"As iterated earlier, audible differences from "rolling tubes" on such designs will result from varying amounts of nonlinear distortion being injected into the signal under different load circumstances. In most cases the circuit will never operate with ideal linear performance."

........righhhht. I do not understand your point. From what I can tell you agree with me that rolling tubes makes and audible difference and it is NOT a placebo effect.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not talking about the tube circuits, so IDK why you are referencing the carver challenge. I am talking about the ACTUAL tubes.
> ........righhhht. I do not understand your point. From what I can tell you agree with me that rolling tubes makes and audible difference and it is NOT a placebo effect.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The "tube rolling" can only be of significance if the tube perceivably changes aspects of the circuit, generally amounting to varying presence of nonlinear (and linear) distortion.


When changing tubes, you may be changing the characteristics of the circuit even if the topology remains the same.

In simpler terms, if tube rolling makes a difference then the system is fundamentally flawed.

Here's the type of valve implementation I prefer (McIntosh MC275, one I bet bumblebee would be all about based on the output transformers):

Very linear performance with +-0.5dB variance from flat. Sound approaches solid-state and likely indistinguishable from one in proper DBT.

Here's the type of valve implementation you'd prefer (Hyperion HT-88):

Note the differences in scales. Deviations on the order of +-1.5dB which will certainly be audible in practice.

The HT-88 is already a defective design, so there's no telling what kind of voluntary distortion and randomness you're introducing into your playback signal with it in the first place. You might conceivably get the MC275 to sound closer to the HT-88 (i.e. worse) by substituting tubes that make the final circuit categorically flawed. These are power amplifiers but the implications are consistent with headphone amplifiers.

Keep it mind that auditory memory is exceptionally unreliable so a DBT with proper controls is a must to definitively validate the existence of differences. I wonder if people can actually confidently DBT different tubes in their systems.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Kind of a basic question, but if I were to switch my Schiit Magni out for a Vali what sort of difference would it makes with my DT880's?
> 
> Don't say the sound will be warmer, I don't speak audiophile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be a worthwhile thing to do? Thanks.


Warmer is the best way to describe! haha!
I think you'd get slightly more emphasis on the bass, treble will be slightly less emphasised.

oh here you go, Twerk; http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/bbs/stereophile_audio-glossary.html


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Warmer is the best way to describe! haha!
> I think you'd get slightly more emphasis on the bass, treble will be slightly less emphasised.
> 
> oh here you go, Twerk; http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/bbs/stereophile_audio-glossary.html


Seems like it might be a worthy purchase then. Thank you.

I love my DT880's but I have to EQ them slightly (+5 dB at 100 Hz curving down to flat) to get a more enjoyable bass.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Warmer is the best way to describe! haha!
> I think you'd get slightly more emphasis on the bass, treble will be slightly less emphasised.
> 
> oh here you go, Twerk; http://www.integracoustics.com/MUG/MUG/bbs/stereophile_audio-glossary.html
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it might be a worthy purchase then. Thank you.
> 
> I love my DT880's but I have to EQ them slightly (+5 dB at 100 Hz curving down to flat) to get a more enjoyable bass.
Click to expand...

Basically, your male voices/lower (not bass) instruments will be a bit emphasized whereas the higher instruments will be less emphasized. The highs will be ever so slightly rolled off, and very slight bass emphasis.

I owned the Schiit Vali for a short time, and I loved it. I just happened to find an irresistible deal on a massive tube amp that I couldn't pass up.


----------



## mikeaj

For what it's worth, you could make a tube amp brighter or flat or whatever if you wanted. The whole "tube sound" thing is a vast generalization.

Also, some peoples' subjective impressions are opposite or contradictory to others' when presented the same sound, for a number of reasons. Sometimes the descriptions don't seem to match what would be expected based on engineering analysis of systems (sounds) and psychoacoustics, which some say is a result of problems with the models and others say is just listener inconsistency and/or bias (it could be both too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Kind of a basic question, but if I were to switch my Schiit Magni out for a Vali what sort of difference would it makes with my DT880's?


Anyway, I think it's worth pointing out that there are technical reasons some tube amps have say boosted bass or rolled-off treble, which result in perceptions and descriptions that the sound is warm for certain headphones. *But these don't apply to the Vali and those headphones*.

First of all, the Vali's a hybrid design anyway, with vacuum tubes for voltage gain but solid-state transistor-based power output. If you take Schiit's specs at face value, -3 dB rolloff point in the treble is at 100 kHz. It's probably not at a noticeable level down in the audio band. And the output impedance is listed at 6.5 ohms, which means there is a minimal impact on the frequency response (tonal balance) unless perhaps you're talking about the DT 880 32 ohms version, in which case the impact would still be very mild.

There are and could be other ways the amp is affecting the sound, but the mostly direct electrical cause for extra perceived warmth doesn't seem to be applicable here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> For what it's worth, you could make a tube amp brighter or flat or whatever if you wanted. The whole "tube sound" thing is a vast generalization.
> 
> Also, some peoples' subjective impressions are opposite or contradictory to others' when presented the same sound, for a number of reasons. Sometimes the descriptions don't seem to match what would be expected based on engineering analysis of systems (sounds) and psychoacoustics, which some say is a result of problems with the models and others say is just listener inconsistency and/or bias (it could be both too).
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Kind of a basic question, but if I were to switch my Schiit Magni out for a Vali what sort of difference would it makes with my DT880's?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think it's worth pointing out that there are technical reasons some tube amps have say boosted bass or rolled-off treble, which result in perceptions and descriptions that the sound is warm for certain headphones. *But these don't apply to the Vali and those headphones*.
> 
> First of all, the Vali's a hybrid design anyway, with vacuum tubes for voltage gain but solid-state transistor-based power output. If you take Schiit's specs at face value, -3 dB rolloff point in the treble is at 100 kHz. It's probably not at a noticeable level down in the audio band. And the output impedance is listed at 6.5 ohms, which means there is a minimal impact on the frequency response (tonal balance) unless perhaps you're talking about the DT 880 32 ohms version, in which case the impact would still be very mild.
> 
> There are and could be other ways the amp is affecting the sound, but the mostly direct electrical cause for extra perceived warmth doesn't seem to be applicable here.
Click to expand...

I can tell you with confidence that the Vali tilts warm, bassy and rolled off. I owned it for enough time to get comfortable with the sound. It is relatively slight, but it exists.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Oppo PM-1 started shipping. it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one







I'm hoping Oppo nails it on the first try but that is rarely the case.

http://www.oppodigital.com/headphones-pm-1/


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Oppo PM-1 started shipping. it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Oppo nails it on the first try but that is rarely the case.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/headphones-pm-1/


Can run on mobile devices.

Wantttttttt


----------



## Stickeelion

hey guys, I have inherited a vintage mid range (I think at least) Marantz sound system, Turntable, Tuner, amp and tape deck. I know this is more or less a heaphone thread but since a lot of you are audiophiles where is the best place to ask about my system? I just want to find out a bit more about it if anyone has a knowledge of vintage home audio systems and vinyl cheers


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Oppo PM-1 started shipping. it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Oppo nails it on the first try but that is rarely the case.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/headphones-pm-1/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Can run on mobile devices.
> 
> Wantttttttt


thats a lot of money for some mobile headphones!!!!! then again........i own the $1200.00 OPPO BDP-105D bluray player LOL so who am i to judge???


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stickeelion*
> 
> hey guys, I have inherited a vintage mid range (I think at least) Marantz sound system, Turntable, Tuner, amp and tape deck. I know this is more or less a heaphone thread but since a lot of you are audiophiles where is the best place to ask about my system? I just want to find out a bit more about it if anyone has a knowledge of vintage home audio systems and vinyl cheers


post pics!


----------



## EddWar

^ this


----------



## phillyd

I've expanded my portable headphone search...I'm now considering many more.

For cheap:
V-Moda M-80
Logitech EU6000
Onkyo ES-HF300

Not-so-cheap:
Sennheiser Momentum (Over ear)
Focal Spirit One
NAD Viso HP50
V-Moda XS
KEF M500

Any thoughts on these?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hello
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've expanded my portable headphone search...I'm now considering many more.
> 
> For cheap:
> V-Moda M-80
> Logitech EU6000
> Onkyo ES-HF300
> 
> Not-so-cheap:
> Sennheiser Momentum (Over ear)
> Focal Spirit One
> NAD Viso HP50
> V-Moda XS
> KEF M500
> 
> Any thoughts on these?


If I'm not mistaken the V-Moda M80, Onkyo ES-HF300, Senns Momentum, NAD Viso and Focal Spirit Pro and Classic (not the one), all have reviews up at innerfidelity that could help you narrow down your search!

For your cheap headphones, if I remember correctly, he mentions the M-80 very good, if you want some bass and he rates the Onkyo as a more balanced can with a warm tilt.

For the not so cheap; He rated the NAD Viso HP50 a little higher than the Momentums because for the price the HP50 sounded the same if not slightly more lush than the Momentums.

I believe all 4 I mentioned above are part of his wall of fame listing. The Focal spirit he has on his wall are the Pro and the Classic not the 1, so not sure if that is a different headphone or not.

EDIT:

Here are the links to the all fame for the headphones I mentioned above.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-ear-pad-sealed

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-sealed


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Oppo PM-1 started shipping. it will probably be a while before I get my hands on one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Oppo nails it on the first try but that is rarely the case.
> 
> http://www.oppodigital.com/headphones-pm-1/


I hope so too. It would provide a much-needed slot-in between the Alpha Dog and LCD-XC.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the V-Moda M80, Onkyo ES-HF300, Senns Momentum, NAD Viso and Foca Spirit one, all have reviews up at innerfidelity that could help you narrow down your search!


Yeah I've read (to some extent) every one of Tyll's reviews. I'd only get the Focal Spirits or NAD Viso if I got a GREAT deal used. I'd prefer the Senn. Momentum. I'd also have to get the KEF M500 used to even consider it. I'm on the fence with spending $200 for the XS. The 3 in the cheap category are also available used for <$110, and the UE6000 are about $75


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I've read (to some extent) every one of Tyll's reviews. I'd only get the Focal Spirits or NAD Viso if I got a GREAT deal used. I'd prefer the Senn. Momentum. I'd also have to get the KEF M500 used to even consider it. I'm on the fence with spending $200 for the XS. The 3 in the cheap category are also available used for <$110, and the UE6000 are about $75


Most of the headphones I've bought, I make sure to reference Tyll and he's never steered me wrong (so far) and the sound he describes for me at least match up to what I've heard when I did my own comparison.

Where I'm from, the V-Moda M80 cost the same as the Senn Momentums (on-ear) and the NAD Viso arrived too late here so I bought the Senns. I prefer full size (over ear) to on ear so my choice was easier!

The momentums sounds really good (as a closed back can) and isolate really well for travelling. Once you have music playing I barely hear anything (and I mean barely) outside. I love the way it sounds, probably better than the M100s I've had, since I prefer mids to be forward, which the momentum has in spades (It also has good bass)!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Most of the headphones I've bought, I make sure to reference Tyll and he's never steered me wrong (so far) and the sound he describes for me at least match up to what I've heard when I did my own comparison.
> 
> Where I'm from, the V-Moda M80 cost the same as the Senn Momentums (on-ear) and the NAD Viso arrived too late here so I bought the Senns. I prefer full size (over ear) to on ear so my choice was easier!


Yeah prices for used (like new)/new, shipped here.
Logitech UE6000: 76/98
V-Moda M-80103/150 (new price is customized from V-Moda site)
Onkyo: 112/150 (the new price is for the black and red, used is for the black/silver with the nice cable)
V-Moda XS: unavailable/212 (price is customized from V-Moda)
Sennheiser Momentum: 191/300
Focal Spirit One: unavailable/240
NAD Viso HP50: Unavailable/300
KEF M500: 240/300

This is just found on Amazon and such so I could get much better used offers.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah prices for used (like new)/new, shipped here.
> Logitech UE6000: 76/98
> V-Moda M-80103/150 (new price is customized from V-Moda site)
> Onkyo: 112/150 (the new price is for the black and red, used is for the black/silver with the nice cable)
> V-Moda XS: unavailable/212 (price is customized from V-Moda)
> Sennheiser Momentum: 191/300
> Focal Spirit One: unavailable/240
> NAD Viso HP50: Unavailable/300
> KEF M500: 240/300
> 
> This is just found on Amazon and such so I could get much better used offers.


From what I recall, you prefer your mids forward right? The M-80's signature is V-shaped (I think most V-Moda's have either a V or U shaped sound signature - at least the M-100 and M-80 are) so if you like your mids, I don't think you might like it (unless you want a fun sounding treble/bass forward can).

I believe the Onkyo's are more suitable for you, if you prefer mids; since it is a balanced can with a slightly warm tilt.

Of course the Momentums and HP50 would be a good choice for you since the mids and lows are all there (with better resolution), but so is the price.

If price is the deciding factor I think the Onkyo's (used) would be the best choice! If price is something you're willing to forgo the used momentum's don't look so bad!

In the end, can you listen to the headphones before deciding?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> thats a lot of money for some mobile headphones!!!!! then again........i own the $1200.00 OPPO BDP-105D bluray player LOL so who am i to judge???


it's not a mobile headphone. the cable doesn't have a remote on it and it's dual sided entry, the headphone is too big, heavy and open. I think Oppo is just trying to say it sounds decent out of a iThing like the new Audeze headphones.

Oppo is a staple in home theaters.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> From what I recall, you prefer your mids forward right? The M-80's signature is V-shaped (I think most V-Moda's have either a V or U shaped sound signature - at least the M-100 and M-80 are) so if you like your mids, I don't think you might like it (unless you want a fun sounding treble/bass forward can).
> 
> I believe the Onkyo's are more suitable for you, if you prefer mids; since it is a balanced can with a slightly warm tilt.
> 
> Of course the Momentums and HP50 would be a good choice for you since the mids and lows are all there (with better resolution), but so is the price.
> 
> If price is the deciding factor I think the Onkyo's (used) would be the best choice! If price is something you're willing to forgo the used momentum's don't look so bad!
> 
> In the end, can you listen to the headphones before deciding?


The issue is, money is a bit tight right now. Not so tight that I couldn't afford the Momentums if I feel like they're worth it, but I'd still prefer to go cheap.

If I liked the look of them more, I'd get the UE6000 right now. For the price they are a fantastic deal. However, if I have to spend $112, I'm going to question whether or not I should upgrade at all, because I have the Klipsch Image Ones, which I like, but just aren't in the same league as I'd want. This is where I'm wondering if the Onkyo's are going to cut it. I absolutely love them. The design, the size, the shape, the cable, and it seems like I'd love the sound...but how much of an upgrade is it? I've never found someone online who appreciates the Image One's as much as I do, so I'm not sure that can be answered unless I tried the Onkyo's out.

As for the V-Moda M-80, I'm fairly certain that Tyll's review said they were a bit warm and maybe even dark. He described the treble as rolled off, and almost even muffled.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The Momentums are good but most certainly overpriced for what they offer.


----------



## chinesekiwi

No beyerdynamic Custom One Pro?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's not a mobile headphone. the cable doesn't have a remote on it and it's dual sided entry, the headphone is too big, heavy and open. I think Oppo is just trying to say it sounds decent out of a iThing like the new Audeze headphones.
> 
> Oppo is a staple in home theaters.


I bet they mean the Oppo Find7 with the mobile support








Dat screen, but why did they add hardware buttons... Who needs navigation bar/buttons when you have GMD Gesture Control.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I bet they mean the Oppo Find7 with the mobile support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat screen, but why did they add hardware buttons... Who needs navigation bar/buttons when you have GMD Gesture Control.


I think that's another company. Oppo Digital makes the DVD and Blu-ray players.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I think that's another company. Oppo Digital makes the DVD and Blu-ray players.


Nope, that is the very same Oppo that makes the Blu-Ray players. Just a different (independent) division.
I have Oppo Find 5.

Oppo in wikipedia


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Nope, that is the very same Oppo that makes the Blu-Ray players. Just a different division.
> I have Oppo Find 5.
> 
> Oppo in wikipedia


good to know. thanks









I haven't built a home theater without a Oppo DVD or Blu-ray player. I don't like HTPC.. pain in the ass to get 24 FPS and I don't like the Cyberlink scaling algorithms.


----------



## bumblebee1980

ever since the Logitech Squeezebox Touch was discontinued I have been thinking of making my own digital transport for a listening room or desktop. the other day I was watching Computer Audiophile TV Episode 4 where Chris reviews the Acer 27" T272HUL touchscreen monitor and demonstrates it with JRiver Theater view.








a couple ideas

- 6" Windows 8 Tablet in a nice stand with a external USB hard drive and D/A converter connected
- ITX computer with a Touch Monitor and D/A converter connected



thoughts?


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and I don't want to spend $1000+ on a Microsoft Surface 2 tablet or Ultrabook





you guys see where i'm going with this? additional backup and a much nicer presentation.

edit: fixed


----------



## mikeaj

Bay Trail's not that bad. I think maybe Dell Venue 8 Pro + powered USB hub would work?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The Momentums are good but most certainly overpriced for what they offer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> No beyerdynamic Custom One Pro?


I prefer warm and dark sound signatures. COP's are a bit U-shaped in their sound signature by what I read. I've never tried a Beyer can I liked.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Bay Trail's not that bad. I think maybe Dell Venue 8 Pro + powered USB hub would work?


yes. somebody else suggested building an ITX computer, buy a really cheap Android tablet (that way everything is wireless) and use a remote desktop app called Splashtop.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, I thought the criticism of Custom One Pro was not enough treble (too much rolloff), quite unlike 770 / 880 / 990 and the Teslas.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I thought the criticism of Custom One Pro was not enough treble (too much rolloff), quite unlike 770 / 880 / 990 and the Teslas.


After research, nobody knows what they actally sound like.


----------



## Stickeelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> post pics!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> ^ this


How did I know I would get followed here









here guys
http://www.overclock.net/t/1479284/tell-me-more-about-this-vintage-audio-system


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I thought the criticism of Custom One Pro was not enough treble (too much rolloff), quite unlike 770 / 880 / 990 and the Teslas.
> 
> 
> 
> After research, nobody knows what they actally sound like.
Click to expand...

Yeah, could well be that the type of people that got it aren't really reliable reviewers.

Wait, Tyll had them in for measurements (no full review):
http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads

So yeah, the bass port doesn't affect the treble much. All settings look like they have shelved treble relative to most other headphones, especially most Beyers people think about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Bay Trail's not that bad. I think maybe Dell Venue 8 Pro + powered USB hub would work?
> 
> 
> 
> yes. somebody else suggested building an ITX computer, buy a really cheap Android tablet (that way everything is wireless) and use a remote desktop app called Splashtop.
Click to expand...

Well, Venue 8 Pro, Asus Transformer Book T100, etc. are touch, run normal Windows, and are in the $300 range or a bit less, so that would be the cheapest route other than perhaps something Android that can run a USB DAC, but I wouldn't want to mess with that and Android media players.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, could well be that the type of people that got it aren't really reliable reviewers.
> 
> Wait, Tyll had them in for measurements (no full review):
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads
> 
> So yeah, the bass port doesn't affect the treble much. All settings look like they have shelved treble relative to most other headphones, especially most Beyers people think about.
> Well, Venue 8 Pro, Asus Transformer Book T100, etc. are touch, run normal Windows, and are in the $300 range or a bit less, so that would be the cheapest route other than perhaps something Android that can run a USB DAC, but I wouldn't want to mess with that and Android media players.


I think most would be surprised by my Note 3 > Magnum Amp/DAC combo with the HD 650. Poweramp is actually a really great Android based music player that I would say has an arguable better interface than even iOS (if that's your kinda thing). Same thing coming from the iPad with the same combo.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't think my D/A converter would like Android. it would have to be Windows or MAC.

edit: JRiver is now on MAC and the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD does have a MAC driver and Firmware.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, could well be that the type of people that got it aren't really reliable reviewers.
> 
> Wait, Tyll had them in for measurements (no full review):
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/headphone-data-sheet-downloads
> 
> So yeah, the bass port doesn't affect the treble much. All settings look like they have shelved treble relative to most other headphones, especially most Beyers people think about.


I'm not particularly a fan of the look/shape/price either. They're just too bulky.

Onkyo's it is! I'm getting the ES-HF300 because I can get them so cheap used on Amazon. I watched Tyll's review and he gave them VERY high praise.

And my state tax return just came in so I'm buying them now instead of at some unknown point in the future. And $4 for next day shippping? Yeah I'll be getting these monday


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm not particularly a fan of the look/shape/price either. They're just too bulky.
> 
> Onkyo's it is! I'm getting the ES-HF300 because I can get them so cheap used on Amazon. I watched Tyll's review and he gave them VERY high praise.
> 
> And my state tax return just came in so I'm buying them now instead of at some unknown point in the future. And $4 for next day shippping? Yeah I'll be getting these monday


I have to agree about the custom one pro, not a fan of the looks of it. I saw one at my local store and was about to give it a listen, then I realized I wouldn't wear the darn thing when commuting so I moved on to other cans!









Sounds like a good deal philly! Give us your feedback on the Onkyo's when you have the time!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Tyll put up a monthly update.. love these.. hes like the grim reaper

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelity-april-2014-update


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Tyll put up a monthly update.. love these.. hes like the grim reaper
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelity-april-2014-update


Those Fidelio Soundsphere's look really interesting!! But for the price I'd probably rather build something myself. Very unique styling however.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wait, they make the ATH-M50 with detachable cables now? Sweet! I was planning on buying a second pair to have a coiled cable version (that my husband has pretty much stolen!







), but to get a second pair in the house and to be able to readily use it wherever I want and with whatever cables I want... Niiiiiice.


----------



## HiCZoK

Guys, I am very happy with my cal! but are there any mods for more comfort headband or mods for durability?

Also, I am using it with xonar dg via my pc front jack. is there a reason to get other sound card/dac or maybe external dac/sound card ?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> Guys, I am very happy with my cal! but are there any mods for more comfort headband or mods for durability?
> 
> Also, I am using it with xonar dg via my pc front jack. *is there a reason to get other sound card/dac or maybe external dac/sound card ?*


you could try a Beyer headband?










*you should email Foster and ask them to put out the Denon AH-D2000 under the Fostex name instead*


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wait, they make the ATH-M50 with detachable cables now? Sweet! I was planning on buying a second pair to have a coiled cable version (that my husband has pretty much stolen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but to get a second pair in the house and to be able to readily use it wherever I want and with whatever cables I want... Niiiiiice.


Yeah, M50X. I heard somewhere that they may have made some minor changes to the drivers (I think a Head-Fi thread?) as well, so they should sound a bit better in addition to the detachable cables.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you could try a Beyer headband?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *you should email Foster and ask them to put out the Denon AH-D2000 under the Fostex name instead*


this looks great. How do i search for it? I mean product name. How are this things called.

And anything on the part You bolded?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> this looks great. How do i search for it? I mean product name. How are this things called.
> 
> And anything on the part You bolded?


Headband


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Rewired my Grados to 3.5mm today, check it out!


Made a


http://imgur.com/DPMfj

 too, if you guys wanna check it out. Next step, detachable cable!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, M50X. I heard somewhere that they may have made some minor changes to the drivers (I think a Head-Fi thread?) as well, so they should sound a bit better in addition to the detachable cables.


Yeah, I've been reading the same. Slight tweaks here and there for better overall response. I'm still debating about my thoughts on the limited edition one though - it looks interesting, especially the blue, but my thoughts on the tan are still indecisive. Apparently the pads are slightly comfier too, but I'll have to wait a few months before I can pick up a pair. Detachable cable is a godsend though (says the guy who can't really decide which cable he likes on his K712's *shifty eyes*)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, I've been reading the same. Slight tweaks here and there for better overall response. I'm still debating about my thoughts on the limited edition one though - it looks interesting, especially the blue, but my thoughts on the tan are still indecisive. Apparently the pads are slightly comfier too, but I'll have to wait a few months before I can pick up a pair. Detachable cable is a godsend though (says the guy who can't really decide which cable he likes on his K712's *shifty eyes*)


I agree completely about the tan. Perhaps if it was a darker brown it would be more appealing? But then again, the longer I look at them the more it grows on me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> Rewired my Grados to 3.5mm today, check it out!
> 
> 
> Made a
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DPMfj
> 
> too, if you guys wanna check it out. Next step, detachable cable!


Looks good. The Grado cable always seemed much more fragile than it actually was, though I never got around to recabling mine (with a different than stock cable) while I had them.


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks good. The Grado cable always seemed much more fragile than it actually was, though I never got around to recabling mine (with a different than stock cable) while I had them.


"Fragile" is the last word I think of when it comes to the Grado cable, thing is super beefy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I agree completely about the tan. Perhaps if it was a darker brown it would be more appealing? But then again, the longer I look at them the more it grows on me.


Yeah, a medium or even something along the lines of a 70% cocoa content dark chocolate would be amazing... I might wind up picking a pair of the limited editions as well as the blacks, and give the LE's to my husband ^_^


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I agree completely about the tan. Perhaps if it was a darker brown it would be more appealing? But then again, the longer I look at them the more it grows on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a medium or even something along the lines of a 70% cocoa content dark chocolate would be amazing... I might wind up picking a pair of the limited editions as well as the blacks, and give the LE's to my husband *if I end up not liking them as much*^_^
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you







but in all seriousness, I agree completely with those colors. I'd probably say the 70% dark chocolate would look best.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Fixed that for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but in all seriousness, I agree completely with those colors. I'd probably say the 70% dark chocolate would look best.


Nah, I don't quite think the LE's are my style... Only things that have colour on my desk are a keyboard (Akai Max49) and an Electribe ER-1 mkII. Everything else is black. Okay, fine, the wood on my desk is coloured but still









I will admit though, that if the leather was nice and dark, I'd seriously consider it. But I'm one who loooooves black ^_^


----------



## JAM3S121




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> "Fragile" is the last word I think of when it comes to the Grado cable, thing is super beefy.


Oh they are, but around the y-joint, they get really thin and will kinda look 'folded'. I was always expecting mine to go out at some point and never did. I eventually sent them to Grado for a recable just to ease my mind, so needless to say, the cable wasn't really fragile or cheaply made, it just didn't give me confidence the way it was







.


----------



## HiCZoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Headband


fantastic. Thanks. There are also other headbands on that site. Maybe i can order more stuff too? What fits the aurvana live.
edit:







Someone on head-fi told that this headband don't fit cal!


----------



## teamrushpntball

Just picked up a pair of AKG K712's the other day and absolutely loving them. Unfortunately my Schiit Lyr does not match up particularly well (My power options are 8 o'clock to 9 o'clock) so I'm selling it off. That said, anyone have suggestions for a DAC and AMP around the $600 total mark? Undecided on if I want to keep the Bifrost or try something new.

I'm currently considering a Schiit Asgard 2, Project Ember, Woo WA6, ASUS Essence One or maybe a Burson 160DS if I can find one. I know that's quite the price difference but the two higher models (Essence One and Burson) come with integrated DACS.

If I go with the WA6 or Ember any suggestions on a new DAC then, or just keep my Bifrost?

As always I appreciate the help and insight.


----------



## mikeaj

Not Project Ember and not WA6. Those have gain roughly in the 20 dB range, just like the Lyr, so you wouldn't be changing much of anything with respect to your stated complaint.

If you don't have an issue with the Bifrost, I wouldn't get rid of it. I guess that means Asgard 2 kind of matches it and should work.


----------



## twerk

Welcome back Mr Editor, @chinesekiwi.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiCZoK*
> 
> fantastic. Thanks. There are also other headbands on that site. Maybe i can order more stuff too? What fits the aurvana live.
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone on head-fi told that this headband don't fit cal!


True, the Beyer headbands are designed for flat headbands. You could check ebay/other sites for random headband that uses velcro or similar fastening mechanism instead of the buttons which Beyers have.
I asked my tailor mother make a headband for my HD681Evo while I was visiting her, the DT770 was the base for the design (cost: 1 luxurious meal of Panang Curry).


----------



## HiCZoK

hehe. I already hired my carpenter father to make me a headphone stand







Wood work is also my hobby but I dont have much time for it ebcause of work

now... maybe mother of my gf will make me headband !


----------



## phillyd

After testing my friend's U2 Sabre DAC (async) from HifimeDIY, I'm getting one. Selling my Schiit Modi. It sounds better balanced to my ears with both my speakers and headphones. With big speakers, a big amp, the power supply for it, a router and a monitor stand on my desk, it is a bit over-cluttered anyways.

Might grab the SPDIF version with dual output, that would be useful!

My Onkyo ES-HF300 arrived today...

They're broken. The right channel connection is bad. Sending them back for a replacement. Luckily Amazon covers return shipping and free next day shipping on the replacement.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Preliminary impressions of the Oppo PM-1 suggest that "they suck" (versus the Alpha Dog, LCD-2 and Paradox).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Preliminary impressions of the Oppo PM-1 suggest that "they suck" (versus the Alpha Dog, LCD-2 and Paradox).


----------



## phillyd

Well I got my replacement Onkyo ES HF300 today and they're broken too. Right channel connection issue. Returning them and giving up for now. Gonna wait until I can get Momentums or NAD Viso HP50.

I'm beyond pissed.


----------



## bumblebee1980

just gave away 3 pairs of Sennheiser HD518 on another forum. there was an overwhelming response to "i'll pay shipping to [insert country]".


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I got my replacement Onkyo ES HF300 today and they're broken too. Right channel connection issue. Returning them and giving up for now. Gonna wait until I can get Momentums or NAD Viso HP50.
> 
> I'm beyond pissed.


Wow, I feel for you man!

I so really wanted to hear your thoughts on them! I'll probably try to audition a pair myself!

Better luck on your future purchases phillyd!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Wow, I feel for you man!
> 
> I so really wanted to hear your thoughts on them! I'll probably try to audition a pair myself!
> 
> Better luck on your future purchases phillyd!


From what I can tell they're awesomely clear and the bass is decent. Extension wasn't great (pre burn-in) but the mid-bass is pretty good. The low mid-range was very lacking. Guitars (electric especially) lack the umph that is necessary for metal and such. The high-mids seem neutral and only harsh if paired with a bright source/amp at high volume, and would only seem harsh to some. The highs are VERY clear, spacious and non-fatiguing. Vocals are not the most natural but good for being a small closed headphone. The extreme lack of low-mids made them sound very thin and lacking. I prefer the sound of my Klipsch Image One. While they have slightly muddy treble and upper mids, and feel very small (little separation), they really deliver with genres that use string and brass instruments.

They're a good headphone, but they are not for me. I don't get how Tyll could call them warm.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> From what I can tell they're awesomely clear and the bass is decent. Extension wasn't great (pre burn-in) but the mid-bass is pretty good. The low mid-range was very lacking. Guitars (electric especially) lack the umph that is necessary for metal and such. The high-mids seem neutral and only harsh if paired with a bright source/amp at high volume, and would only seem harsh to some. The highs are VERY clear, spacious and non-fatiguing. Vocals are not the most natural but good for being a small closed headphone. The extreme lack of low-mids made them sound very thin and lacking. I prefer the sound of my Klipsch Image One. While they have slightly muddy treble and upper mids, and feel very small (little separation), they really deliver with genres that use string and brass instruments.
> 
> They're a good headphone, but they are not for me. I don't get how Tyll could call them warm.


You could always try your hand at recabling them







. Sucks to hear about that, though







. I know it sucks to wait for a new toy only for it to be borked.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> From what I can tell they're awesomely clear and the bass is decent. Extension wasn't great (pre burn-in) but the mid-bass is pretty good. The low mid-range was very lacking. Guitars (electric especially) lack the umph that is necessary for metal and such. The high-mids seem neutral and only harsh if paired with a bright source/amp at high volume, and would only seem harsh to some. The highs are VERY clear, spacious and non-fatiguing. Vocals are not the most natural but good for being a small closed headphone. The extreme lack of low-mids made them sound very thin and lacking. I prefer the sound of my Klipsch Image One. While they have slightly muddy treble and upper mids, and feel very small (little separation), they really deliver with genres that use string and brass instruments.
> 
> They're a good headphone, but they are not for me. I don't get how Tyll could call them warm.
> 
> 
> 
> You could always try your hand at recabling them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Sucks to hear about that, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know it sucks to wait for a new toy only for it to be borked.
Click to expand...

Eh I don't really like the connectors and that wouldn't fix the lack of low-mids.


----------



## roflcopter159

Just got my new M50 ear pads in from Sound Professionals. I have to say, they massively improve the comfort of these headphones. I've been wearing them for at least 3 hours doing homework and I barely noticed them. Also, no sweaty ears with these!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just got my new M50 ear pads in from Sound Professionals. I have to say, they massively improve the comfort of these headphones. I've been wearing them for at least 3 hours doing homework and I barely noticed them. Also, no sweaty ears with these!


Ooooooooh, those do look a lot comfier than the stock ones! Any change with the sound? Also, got a link to their site by chance? I might give them a try!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooooooh, those do look a lot comfier than the stock ones! Any change with the sound? Also, got a link to their site by chance? I might give them a try!


They most certainly are! The sound doesn't seem to have changed noticeably, at least not to my rather untrained ears. I bought them here on Amazon, but here they are on Sound Professionals.


----------



## bumblebee1980

thinking about picking up a pair of AKG K712


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> They most certainly are! The sound doesn't seem to have changed noticeably, at least not to my rather untrained ears. I bought them here on Amazon, but here they are on Sound Professionals.


Nice, many thanks! And woohoo, they ship to Canada, plus have more or less reasonable shipping rates! *happy dance* I'll have to find a way to sneak those into payday








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> thinking about picking up a pair of AKG K712


Dooo it! I love my pair, although I will admit I haven't tried too many other pairs of open headphones yet.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> They most certainly are! The sound doesn't seem to have changed noticeably, at least not to my rather untrained ears. I bought them here on Amazon, but here they are on Sound Professionals.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, many thanks! And woohoo, they ship to Canada, plus have more or less reasonable shipping rates! *happy dance* I'll have to find a way to sneak those into payday
Click to expand...

Haha yeah. I definitely enjoy these much more than the original pads. Don't expect enormous boosts in comfort, but I'd say the non-sweaty ears alone definitely make these pads worth the cost.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Haha yeah. I definitely enjoy these much more than the original pads. Don't expect enormous boosts in comfort, but I'd say the non-sweaty ears alone definitely make these pads worth the cost.


Sweaty ears are pretty much my only complaint (well, minus the bloody long straight cable, which is only a problem if I want to dj with them) with my ATH-M50's. Funny though, when I'm moving around it isn't an issue, but sitting at a desk ears tend to get warm relatively quickly.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweaty ears are pretty much my only complaint (well, minus the bloody long straight cable, which is only a problem if I want to dj with them) with my ATH-M50's. Funny though, when I'm moving around it isn't an issue, but sitting at a desk ears tend to get warm relatively quickly.


I'm very glad I got the coiled cable, but portability takes a pretty big hit with it (in my opinion). Sure, it's nice that it is a shorter cable than the straight one, but it is almost too bulky to be able to wear to classes or on the go; I can't just stuff it in my pocket and go. I think the next thing I will do with these is the removable cable mod. I'll probably wait until I have enough money to replace them in case I screw up though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nice, many thanks! And woohoo, they ship to Canada, plus have more or less reasonable shipping rates! *happy dance* I'll have to find a way to sneak those into payday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dooo it! I love my pair, although I will admit I haven't tried too many other pairs of open headphones yet.


I don't like the K or Q series but I like the direction AKG headphones are going with the low frequency bump, flat headband and memory foam.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm very glad I got the coiled cable, but portability takes a pretty big hit with it (in my opinion). Sure, it's nice that it is a shorter cable than the straight one, but it is almost too bulky to be able to wear to classes or on the go; I can't just stuff it in my pocket and go. I think the next thing I will do with these is the removable cable mod. I'll probably wait until I have enough money to replace them in case I screw up though.


In all honesty, part of the reason why I wound up with the ATH-M50's in the first place was the headphones I wanted at the time (Pioneer HDJ-1500's) had sold out, and I didn't want to be without a decent pair of headphones when I upgraded my turntables and mixer (from a Numark BattlePak (2x TT1625's, and a DM950) up to 2x Stanton STR8-150's with a Native Instruments Kontrol Z2). Really wanted the HDJ-2000's but didn't want to wait the two weeks for a pair. With the ATH-M50's, sadly that local store only had straight cables at the time, but the world doesn't end with such things ^_^

I'm quite happy with them as they're a great pair of closed cans when at my desk, but even without moving too too much when djing I can easily get my feet all tangled up in the cord, hence why my preference for a coiled cable in that application. Odds are though, I'll probably change out the ear pads on my M50's soon (debating about ordering a pair now, but I'll take care of bills first







), and then finally get the HDJ-2000's I wanted for djing anyways, for one of those "best of both worlds" scenarios.

As with mobile use, I hear you on the coiled cable being a bit of a problem, as I tended to run into that exact problem with my Sony MDR-V500's on a regular basis, eventually going with a system that sort of works (cable goes down my back, between shoulder blades, usually in between hoodie and tshirt, then hooked into the mid-back belt loop and around to a pocket). And speaking of mobile use, that reminds me, I really do need to swap out my Creative Labs Zen V+ (v2, the version that came without the radio tuner) because the battery barely lasts even 8 hours or so now, not to mention the fact the backlight died a while back









No idea how stuffing headphones into pockets goes though, as I've never done that ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't like the K or Q series but I like the direction AKG headphones are going with the low frequency bump, flat headband and memory foam.


I"ll admit, I've found the flat headband to be a pro, as well as a con. When I had long hair (got most of it chopped off two days ago) it was occasionally difficult to get it seated in a way that the edge didn't dig into my scalp in an annoying manner, but I've yet to encounter this problem with short hair. The only other headphone I could compare the K712's to would be the 271's, but I only had those on for about five minutes. i wouldn't call the K712's lacking in bass, and I find they have plenty, but for those times when I just want to "blast my brains around with bass" (usually from various forms of aggrotech or hardstep DnB) I won't even hesitate to reach for my ATH-M50's.

In essence, where I think I'm going with that is for most of the stuff I've listened to I very much so enjoy my K712's, and in most applications seem to have a good supply of bass without it becoming excessive (like my ATH-M50's can get with some types of music when the volume knob reaches 11 o'clock on my Scarlett 18i20).

Or, to put it playfully - the only thing missing when I listen to some of Combichrist's music (specifically track 5 of "What the **** is wrong with you people")... is one of the drummers showing off insanely long tongue and the singer giving us all the finger... alongside a bit of room reverberation.







Gawds do I miss New City... RIP Suburbs, our local community took a huge hit when you guys were forced to relocate to Whyte Ave (their new location closed last year). Oh, I suppose it's also missing them stopping the show halfway to pound back Gladiators, but I digress


----------



## phillyd

I'm considering giving the Skullcandy Crushers a chance, but at their price, I could get used M-80's. I might try those out too.

Hmm...to order now or wait until the Onkyo refunds process...


----------



## Tiihokatti

Ohboyohboyohboy!
Didn't even notice that a new hifi store opened in town. And they have HE-400 for 300€!
Looks like it's time to pay them a visit to do some auditioning









Damn information system designing test tomorrow...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Ohboyohboyohboy!
> Didn't even notice that a new hifi store opened in town. And they have HE-400 for 300€!
> Looks like it's time to pay them a visit to do some auditioning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn information system designing test tomorrow...


Lucky. I have to drive 2 hours for a mediocre one.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Lucky. I have to drive 2 hours for a mediocre one.


I have... Well, a reasonable one (if you get the good, passionate salespeople anyways) ten blocks from my house, and then a highly rated one right in one of the main areas of my delivery route with work... *shifty eyes*


----------



## phillyd

Might be able to get the Skullcandy Crushers in like new condition locally for $65...hmmm...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Seems my audio crackling went away after countless driver updates. For some awesome bass-oriented music, check this out!;


----------



## pez

I've just broken out my DT770 32 LEs for the new Skrillex album...



I've considered advertising them FS at the upcoming Head-fi meet, but I think I will definitely hold onto them for quite a bit longer.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've just broken out my DT770 32 LEs for the new Skrillex album...
> 
> 
> 
> I've considered advertising them FS at the upcoming Head-fi meet, but I think I will definitely hold onto them for quite a bit longer.


cute.


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody live at Santa Clara area of California? I'm looking to try out HD600s and HD800s and random headphones. Guitar Center doesn't have them to try out. Or if any OCN members have one and are willing to let me try it out (I promise you I won't rob you at gunpoint







).

Also, about DACs and amps... I think an objective DAC and amp combo is as good as it gets... The whole Wooaudio $1000 tube amp to me seems pointless. Are all objective dac+amp combos made equal because they have the same schematics from NWavguy, or do they differ in quality from company to company?

Even if I never buy HD800 or HD600 or ODac/Amp, it's always good to try new things and know a few extra things.


----------



## navynuke499

So ive had my AKG Q701s for a little over a month now and decided to do the bass mod to them. WOW what a difference. I wasnt expecting that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody live at Santa Clara area of California? I'm looking to try out HD600s and HD800s and random headphones. Guitar Center doesn't have them to try out. Or if any OCN members have one and are willing to let me try it out (I promise you I won't rob you at gunpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Also, about DACs and amps... I think an objective DAC and amp combo is as good as it gets... The whole Wooaudio $1000 tube amp to me seems pointless. Are all objective dac+amp combos made equal because they have the same schematics from NWavguy, or do they differ in quality from company to company?
> 
> Even if I never buy HD800 or HD600 or ODac/Amp, it's always good to try new things and know a few extra things.


transformer coupled amplifiers are lovely. why not just order a pair off Amazon and send them back? Amazon has a pretty good return policy.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody live at Santa Clara area of California? I'm looking to try out HD600s and HD800s and random headphones. Guitar Center doesn't have them to try out. Or if any OCN members have one and are willing to let me try it out (I promise you I won't rob you at gunpoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Also, about DACs and amps... I think an objective DAC and amp combo is as good as it gets... The whole Wooaudio $1000 tube amp to me seems pointless. Are all objective dac+amp combos made equal because they have the same schematics from NWavguy, or do they differ in quality from company to company?
> 
> Even if I never buy HD800 or HD600 or ODac/Amp, it's always good to try new things and know a few extra things.


Check out Audio High right next door in Mountain View.

Stick with the ODAC+O2. If they follow the schematic there won't be any audible variance. Don't bother with so-called "hi-fi" gear.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> transformer coupled amplifiers are lovely. why not just order a pair off Amazon and send them back? Amazon has a pretty good return policy.


What is transformer coupled amplifier?
Yeah, Amazon has good return policy... hell, I can probably order HD800 for $1100 and then return it if I don't like it, only need to pay shipping. I've never bought anything so expensive from Amazon before though, it would be a Jesus facepalm moment if they have a line of fine print that says "Returns of items valued $500 or less" or something, or a 15% restocking fee. THAT would suck!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Check out Audio High right next door in Mountain View.
> 
> Stick with the ODAC+O2. If they follow the schematic there won't be any audible variance. Don't bother with so-called "hi-fi" gear.


Thank you for the info. I'll look into it!


----------



## twerk

I'm buying a portable audio setup, just have a few questions.

I'm getting the DT770's, which version should I get for use with a laptop but also a portable amp (probably O2 amp)? As far as I can tell they have phased out a lot of the sku's and there is now the 32 Ohm, 80 Ohm and 250 Ohm versions of the Pro and then the DT770M which is 80 Ohm.

I can get the ODAC+O2 combo for £166.99, is there anything better for that price that's portable?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anybody live at Santa Clara area of California? I'm looking to try out HD600s and HD800s and random headphones. Guitar Center doesn't have them to try out. Or if any OCN members have one and are willing to let me try it out *(I promise you I won't rob you at gunpoint*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Also, about DACs and amps... I think an objective DAC and amp combo is as good as it gets... The whole Wooaudio $1000 tube amp to me seems pointless. Are all objective dac+amp combos made equal because they have the same schematics from NWavguy, or do they differ in quality from company to company?
> 
> Even if I never buy HD800 or HD600 or ODac/Amp, it's always good to try new things and know a few extra things.


Hmm...he never said anything about knifepoint


----------



## phillyd

Anybody here have V-Moda M-80's?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Hmmz... I'll go audition the HE-400 tomorrow. If I like it, I'll take it and order the O2 desktop version from Switzerland/Germany. It would be a pain to use my speakers if I got the normal version.
Going to use the Xonar D1 as a DAC for now and upgrade later to ODAC/etc.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm buying a portable audio setup, just have a few questions.
> 
> I'm getting the DT770's, which version should I get for use with a laptop but also a portable amp (probably O2 amp)? As far as I can tell they have phased out a lot of the sku's and there is now the 32 Ohm, 80 Ohm and 250 Ohm versions of the Pro and then the DT770M which is 80 Ohm.
> 
> I can get the ODAC+O2 combo for £166.99, is there anything better for that price that's portable?


Just an FYI but O2/ODAC is kind of bulky (1.18 x 4.27 x 3.15 inches before any feet / cables) and not that light. Also, it needs AC wall power, at least in that configuration.

For portable / laptop I'd rather get something smaller that runs off USB power.

Though possibly consider ATH-M50 / ATH-M50X over DT-770 if you have smaller ears, as it folds up and is less bulky. Also has somewhat less treble (with 770s being boosted there).


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Just an FYI but O2/ODAC is kind of bulky (1.18 x 4.27 x 3.15 inches before any feet / cables) and not that light. Also, it needs AC wall power, at least in that configuration.
> 
> For portable / laptop I'd rather get something smaller that runs off USB power.
> 
> Though possibly consider ATH-M50 / ATH-M50X over DT-770 if you have smaller ears, as it folds up and is less bulky. Also has somewhat less treble (with 770s being boosted there).


I should have specified 'portable'.

It won't be used on the move, I just want an AIO device that can be shoved in my bag as I moved between Universities, hotels etc. When I'm using it, it will be on a desk.

DT770's are a must really, because that's the standard headphone at work. So I want to keep it consistent.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, O2/ODAC is good if you don't mind the kind of inelegance of the setup (in terms of connectors, plugs, not sonically) as a kind of desktop or portable unit.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, O2/ODAC is good if you don't mind the kind of inelegance of the setup (in terms of connectors, plugs, not sonically) as a kind of desktop or portable unit.


So there's nothing better for the price? Thanks.

Any input on which version of the DT770's to go with? They will mostly be used with an amp but I would like them to work with onboard laptop audio as well if needed.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> transformer coupled amplifiers are lovely. why not just order a pair off Amazon and send them back? Amazon has a pretty good return policy.
> 
> 
> 
> What is transformer coupled amplifier?
Click to expand...

Oh wait, I missed seeing this.

Amplifiers need a transformer somewhere in their power supplies if taking in AC power, but "transformer coupled amplifier" implies the signal itself is carried across the sides of a transformer, generally after the bulk of the output electronics. So there's a transformer between the output and the headphones. A transformer is just an arrangement of loops of wire (so inductors) with two sides, that transfers an AC voltage from one side to an AC voltage on the other side through the mutual inductance. The output is supposed to be a scaled version (scaled up or down) of the input.

In practice this is generally used in audio amplifiers these days for relatively expensive amplifiers that use vacuum tubes for the power output. It's one way to get around the challenges of using vacuum tubes for that purpose; they're good at high voltages but not so much at sourcing large amounts of current. So the transformer can step down a high voltage into a more sensible range, while providing some other benefits as a result of that electrical configuration. Good quality transformers for this kind of audio application with the specs required are expensive because of all the copper required and manufacturing, low volume of product sold, etc. Hence designs using them are relatively expensive.

In other words, it's a type of audio product that might be cool and/or might sound good. YMMV. But really, that depends on the whole design, and the fact of using a transformer like that doesn't say all _that_ much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> So there's nothing better for the price? Thanks.
> 
> Any input on which version of the DT770's to go with? They will mostly be used with an amp but I would like them to work with onboard laptop audio as well if needed.


Well, with respect to O2/ODAC, think about it this way: somebody's taking a cut on large board runs of machine-soldered ODACs, and somebody's got to stuff those <100 parts on the O2 and put the thing together and do customer support and make money. But essentially you're not paying (much) for R&D, and prices are not inflated because anybody could do the latter job and undercut prices, selling for less. The performance and features are proven.

As for DT 770 version, if price is no object I would tend towards a premium version just for the lower clamping force.









Depending on listening volumes / habits, I'd think 250 ohms would be fine on most laptops in a pinch as long as you're not planning on blasting things. I'd just get that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is transformer coupled amplifier?
> 
> Yeah, Amazon has good return policy... hell, I can probably order HD800 for $1100 and then return it if I don't like it, only need to pay shipping. I've never bought anything so expensive from Amazon before though, it would be a Jesus facepalm moment if they have a line of fine print that says "Returns of items valued $500 or less" or something, or a 15% restocking fee. THAT would suck!
> 
> Thank you for the info. I'll look into it!


this is a lot easier

http://www.hificollective.co.uk/pdf/otl_head.pdf

you don't need to read the whole thing.. just the first couple paragraphs.

Bottlehead Crack, Woo Audio WA3 and Schiit Valhalla are OTL
WooAudio WA6/WA6SE, Analog Design Labs Svetlana2, Icon Audio HP8 MKIII are OTC
Schiit Vali, Schiit Lyr, HiFiMAN EF5, Cary Audio HH-1 are hybrid tube amps

i'm sure I missed some.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> Well, with respect to O2/ODAC, think about it this way: somebody's taking a cut on large board runs of machine-soldered ODACs, and somebody's got to stuff those <100 parts on the O2 and put the thing together and do customer support and make money. But essentially you're not paying (much) for R&D, and prices are not inflated because anybody could do the latter job and undercut prices, selling for less. The performance and features are proven.
> 
> As for DT 770 version, if price is no object I would tend towards a premium version just for the lower clamping force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on listening volumes / habits, I'd think 250 ohms would be fine on most laptops in a pinch as long as you're not planning on blasting things. I'd just get that.


Thanks! I'll think I'll grab the 250 ohm Pro's and the O2/ODAC combo.

I would grab the Premiums but they were discontinued a while ago and are pretty hard to find nowadays. They are probably a lot more expensive too. I do agree they are better though, my DT880 Premiums are the most comfortable headphones ever.


----------



## phillyd

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'll think I'll grab the 250 ohm Pro's and the O2/ODAC combo.
> 
> I would grab the Premiums but they were discontinued a while ago and are pretty hard to find nowadays. They are probably a lot more expensive too. I do agree they are better though, my DT880 Premiums are the most comfortable headphones ever.
Click to expand...

The 250 ohm will always need an amp to sound decent. Even the 80's sounded very thin and weak from a phone or laptop.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> T
> The 250 ohm will always need an amp to sound decent. Even the 80's sounded very thin and weak from a phone or laptop.


They won't be used with a laptop much, maybe 10% of the time. As long as they work then I'm alright with it.


----------



## mikeaj

I tried the 80s with a laptop (also higher impedance headphones at other times) for kicks, etc. I disagree with it sounding much different after matching volume, but I guess it could depend somewhat strongly on the exact laptop.

Definitely not in unusable range, at least to me. Maybe my standards aren't like others'.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I tried the 80s with a laptop (also higher impedance headphones at other times) for kicks, etc. I disagree with it sounding much different after matching volume, but I guess it could depend somewhat strongly on the exact laptop.
> 
> Definitely not in unusable range, at least to me. Maybe my standards aren't like others'.


Using a Lenovo Thinkpad Twist 2, my desktop's onboard, a Nokia Lumia 920 and a Galaxy Note 3 all underpowered them and made them sound very thin. I started wiring up my Fiio E17 with an aux cable for my closing shifts at Taco Bell (after the doors closed we used headphones and got hard to work).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> So there's nothing better for the price? Thanks.
> 
> Any input on which version of the DT770's to go with? They will mostly be used with an amp but I would like them to work with onboard laptop audio as well if needed.


I would actually recommend the 32 LEs. At least over the 80s. Mids are better, and the sparkle is toned down just a bit. Enough to not be so annoying at least. Low gain will help the 32s, but since you're using an amp/DAC for sure, the 250s might be the better option.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hmm...he never said anything about knifepoint












You got me!


----------



## chargerz919

Just bought a pair of Klipsch S4i Rugged, they are pretty bassy with my iphone EQ turned off and they highs are pretty sharp. I have read that these IEMs get significantly better after burn in. Anyone happen to know about how long the burn in period on these will take? Thinking of just hooking them up to an iPod over the weekend and letting them play.

I also can't wait for the Comply Tx-100 to come in. These rubber tips irritate my ears so quick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So it seems the freebie process will go like this:

1. 07/04 - July 4th - Senheisser HH10 Headphone Stand(?)
2. 08/27 - HEC Birthday - CAL headphones
3. 11/26 - Thanksgiving - Superlux HD681 headphones
4. 12/25 - Christmas - JVC HARX700 headphones


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Using a Lenovo Thinkpad Twist 2, my desktop's onboard, a Nokia Lumia 920 and a Galaxy Note 3 all underpowered them and made them sound very thin. I started wiring up my Fiio E17 with an aux cable for my closing shifts at Taco Bell (after the doors closed we used headphones and got hard to work).


My experience with the 80 ohms is as follows:
Ainol Spark (chinese retina/android tablet) - Dear god it sucks so bad.
SGalaxy S1 - It was "ok". Although wasn't able to test much because it died. The headphone jack I mean.
Oppo Find5 (phone) - Pretty darn good.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My experience with the 80 ohms is as follows:
> Ainol Spark (chinese retina/android tablet) - Dear god it sucks so bad.
> SGalaxy S1 - It was "ok". Although wasn't able to test much because it died. The headphone jack I mean.
> Oppo Find5 (phone) - Pretty darn good.


what cans do you own?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Just bought a pair of Klipsch S4i Rugged, they are pretty bassy with my iphone EQ turned off and they highs are pretty sharp. I have read that these IEMs get significantly better after burn in. Anyone happen to know about how long the burn in period on these will take? Thinking of just hooking them up to an iPod over the weekend and letting them play.
> 
> I also can't wait for the Comply Tx-100 to come in. These rubber tips irritate my ears so quick.


Don't do anything. The change of eartips will do more to change the sound than any mechanical 'burn-in'.
The burn-in resulting from earphones is due to different insertion depths and initially, your earcanal via heat molding around the eartip.
Plugging it into an iPod and playing it over the weekend = a waste of time (and power).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Just bought a pair of Klipsch S4i Rugged, they are pretty bassy with my iphone EQ turned off and they highs are pretty sharp. I have read that these IEMs get significantly better after burn in. Anyone happen to know about how long the burn in period on these will take? Thinking of just hooking them up to an iPod over the weekend and letting them play.
> 
> I also can't wait for the Comply Tx-100 to come in. These rubber tips irritate my ears so quick.


I have the Klipsch Promedia IEM's, the first iteration of that design from Klipsch, and they get a lot less harsh after 10-20 hours of burn in and continue to improve right up to about 100 hours. YMMV. They won't ever lose the brightness but they will sound much much better over time. The mid-bass hump will still exist as well but it will reduce and bleeding into the mids will reduce as well. Your iPod plan would work quite well. The comply tips should ever so slightly alter the sound as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So it seems the freebie process will go like this:
> 
> 1. 07/04 - July 4th - Senheisser HH10 Headphone Stand(?)
> 2. 08/27 - HEC Birthday - CAL headphones
> 3. 11/26 - Thanksgiving - Superlux HD681 headphones
> 4. 12/25 - Christmas - JVC HARX700 headphones


I'll see about getting any budding audio lovers to join this summer so they can get in on one of the headphone giveaways...that is if they don't cave and buy some for themselves!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My experience with the 80 ohms is as follows:
> Ainol Spark (chinese retina/android tablet) - Dear god it sucks so bad.
> SGalaxy S1 - It was "ok". Although wasn't able to test much because it died. The headphone jack I mean.
> Oppo Find5 (phone) - Pretty darn good.


Mine were well burnt in, and I'd guess the Oppo phone is above average in the headphone amp department. I used to love my DT770's, but one day I sorta just realized there was no mid range. I craved for richer, fuller mids. HE-300's handle that quite well.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Hi guys, as this is by far the most visited thread in the subforum, please address your concerns about Simca to me via PM and why I need to update the Recommended Audio thread without a trace of him/her.

Thanks.


----------



## mikeaj

If you feel like there should be a new list or maintainer or whatever else, I don't really see a need to overwrite the old stuff. Just start a new thread and keep the old list and descriptions as it is there for reference (i.e. some people will still want to go back and reference it, even if it's just to find the name of something that was mentioned). And no need to lock it either, if you do that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

can't you just close it so peoples post counts don't get messed up and start a new one? [Official] OCN Recommended Audio Products?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Yes I can do all that but provide me with reasons to via PM as well, I was out of the loop while I was away. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Hi guys, as this is by far the most visited thread in the subforum, please address your concerns about Simca to me via PM and why I need to update the Recommended Audio thread without a trace of him/her.
> 
> Thanks.


Wait, Simca runs http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products not this thread, right?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wait, Simca runs http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products not this thread, right?


correct.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what cans do you own?


MMX2
DT770 Pro 80 ohm
Superlux HD681Evo
And in *checks his watch* 3 hours a Hifiman HE-400. Or something similar (you never know if I find a diamond).

And as the worst item I have ever bought, a Tritton 5.1 headset. It always makes me depressed when I remember that I actually bought that piece of turd.


----------



## bumblebee1980

edit the thread to [Unoffical]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> MMX2
> DT770 Pro 80 ohm
> Superlux HD681Evo
> And in *checks his watch* 3 hours a Hifiman HE-400. Or something similar (you never know if I find a diamond).
> 
> And as the worst item I have ever bought, a Tritton 5.1 headset. It always makes me depressed when I remember that I actually bought that piece of turd.


interesting.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, O2/ODAC is good if you don't mind the kind of inelegance of the setup (in terms of connectors, plugs, not sonically) as a kind of desktop or portable unit.


I was looking at NWavguy's blog:

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/11/objective-desktop-amp-oda-dac.html

And it notes that the desktop version has a few minor improvements compared to the battery-powered version:

Quote:


> *ODA VS O2:* So what makes the the ODA different and more desirable for desktop use? The main O2 thread on diyAudio is flirting with 1000 posts. And, collectively, there are another 1000+ posts and messages elsewhere. Some clear consensus stood out in what many wanted in a desktop headphone amp:
> 
> 
> *Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC* - The number one requested "upgrade" to the O2 is a DAC that's designed and measured to similar standards of high performance. Just such a DAC is well under development for the ODA (see below).
> *Higher Quality Inputs & Outputs* - The O2, for size reasons, has 3.5mm input and output jacks. The ODA adds a 1/4 inch (6.5mm) Neutrik headphone jack for use with high-end full size headphones and RCA input jacks for higher quality connections and even lower crosstalk.
> *Rear Panel Connections* - The ODA has the power and input connections in back to keep the cables out of the way for a cleaner look and better ergonomics (the downside being another relatively expensive panel to buy).
> *Wider Source Compatibility* - The ODA should work with anything from an iPod Line Out Dock (LOD) to high output home DACs with a wide range of headphones. It has more flexible gain options compared to the O2.
> *Higher Quality Power Supply* - The half-wave power supply in the O2 is something of a compromise for size, cost, and battery charging reasons. The ODA power supply improves on the O2's in several ways.
> *Headphone Protection Relay* - The O2, like many amps, produces a "click" in the headphones when you turn it on and a soft "thump" when you turn it off. The ODA uses a headphone relay to eliminate these noises and provide added protection for expensive headphones.
> *Other Possible Upgrades* - Depending on how the details sort out, the ODA may have some other upgrades as well such as a possible preamp/line output.


The normal version seems to lack the quarter inch input.

JDS Labs does not sell desktop variant, but Mayflower does.

Would a Objective Desktop Amp + ODAC with HD800 be a match made in heaven?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, O2/ODAC is good if you don't mind the kind of inelegance of the setup (in terms of connectors, plugs, not sonically) as a kind of desktop or portable unit.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at NWavguy's blog:
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/11/objective-desktop-amp-oda-dac.html
> 
> And it notes that the desktop version has a few minor improvements compared to the battery-powered version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: quote
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *ODA VS O2:* So what makes the the ODA different and more desirable for desktop use? The main O2 thread on diyAudio is flirting with 1000 posts. And, collectively, there are another 1000+ posts and messages elsewhere. Some clear consensus stood out in what many wanted in a desktop headphone amp:
> 
> *Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC* - The number one requested "upgrade" to the O2 is a DAC that's designed and measured to similar standards of high performance. Just such a DAC is well under development for the ODA (see below).
> 
> 
> *Higher Quality Inputs margin-bottom:.25em;padding-bottom:.25em;padding-top:.25em;">*Rear Panel Connections - The ODA has the power and input connections in back to keep the cables out of the way for a cleaner look and better ergonomics (the downside being another relatively expensive panel to buy).
> 
> 
> *Wider Source Compatibility* - The ODA should work with anything from an iPod Line Out Dock (LOD) to high output home DACs with a wide range of headphones. It has more flexible gain options compared to the O2.
> 
> 
> *Higher Quality Power Supply* - The half-wave power supply in the O2 is something of a compromise for size, cost, and battery charging reasons. The ODA power supply improves on the O2's in several ways.
> 
> 
> *Headphone Protection Relay* - The O2, like many amps, produces a "click" in the headphones when you turn it on and a soft "thump" when you turn it off. The ODA uses a headphone relay to eliminate these noises and provide added protection for expensive headphones.
> 
> 
> *Other Possible Upgrades* - Depending on how the details sort out, the ODA may have some other upgrades as well such as a possible preamp/line output.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The normal version seems to lack the quarter inch input.
> 
> JDS Labs does not sell desktop variant, but Mayflower does.
> 
> Would a Objective Desktop Amp + ODAC with HD800 be a match made in heaven?
Click to expand...

That's actually a misunderstanding and a very reasonable one. The guy never actually got around to designing the ODA before disappearing from the Internets.

Note that the O2 itself has a Creative Commons open source *no derivatives* license, so people aren't allowed to make changes to that design. What you see some people selling as a desktop O2 is just the normal O2 (and its exact same PCB and active components) stuffed inside a larger enclosure with say point-to-point wiring inside to connect the output to a 1/4" jack or some other changes on that level.

Certainly those variants are also options, but I wouldn't get too hung up on the amp. The O2 isn't the only headphone amp at all that achieves good specifications (with imperfections essentially claimed to be beyond the thresholds of audibility other than maybe the volume control channel imbalance at low volumes). In fact, higher performance DIY options even exist, which shouldn't be surprising if you look at the O2's very simple parts list and schematic, not to mention other commercial offerings, if that's what you're gunning for.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That's actually a misunderstanding and a very reasonable one. The guy never actually got around to designing the ODA before disappearing from the Internets.
> 
> Note that the O2 itself has a Creative Commons open source *no derivatives* license, so people aren't allowed to make changes to that design. What you see some people selling as a desktop O2 is just the normal O2 (and its exact same PCB and active components) stuffed inside a larger enclosure with say point-to-point wiring inside to connect the output to a 1/4" jack or some other changes on that level.
> 
> Certainly those variants are also options, but I wouldn't get too hung up on the amp. The O2 isn't the only headphone amp at all that achieves good specifications (with imperfections essentially claimed to be beyond the thresholds of audibility other than maybe the volume control channel imbalance at low volumes). In fact, higher performance DIY options even exist, which shouldn't be surprising if you look at the O2's very simple parts list and schematic, not to mention other commercial offerings, if that's what you're gunning for.


Oh interesting. If I hypothetically get HD800 though, it has a quarter inch connector. So to my knowledge it cannot plug into a normal Objective Amp. I could probably get some converter for it. Looking at the price difference though:

https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/digital-to-analog-converters/objective2-with-odac/

https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/desktop-objective2-with-odac/

$80 change in price. 0_o

I've seen a little bit of "How to assemble ODAC+AMP" from Mayflower's video and it seems intimidating to me. I've never done anything like that. I've built a PC, but I've never started adding stuff onto a PCB and doing soldering. So by DIY options I'm assuming you mean a DIY kit, never preassembled? Even then, I'm always curious. What DIY kits are there?

When you buy a budget item, you will probably upgrade later. But you'll want to sell the old stuff. That's a lot of hassle, and there's always net loss involved. It's better to go straight to the good stuff and just stick with it. So the idea of getting HD800, Objective DAC + AMP and throwing my arms in the air and yelling 'DONE!' is enticing. I do still play some Battlefield and I'm pretty tired of getting knifed by somebody behind me. I think the HD800 and the Objective combo would help with that while making the sound quality much better than what I currently have.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh interesting. If I hypothetically get HD800 though, it has a quarter inch connector. So to my knowledge it cannot plug into a normal Objective Amp. I could probably get some converter for it. Looking at the price difference though:
> https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/digital-to-analog-converters/objective2-with-odac/
> https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/desktop-objective2-with-odac/
> $80 change in price. 0_o
> 
> I've seen a little bit of "How to assemble ODAC+AMP" from Mayflower's video and it seems intimidating to me. I've never done anything like that. I've built a PC, but I've never started adding stuff onto a PCB and doing soldering. So by DIY options I'm assuming you mean a DIY kit, never preassembled? Even then, I'm always curious. What DIY kits are there?
> 
> When you buy a budget item, you will probably upgrade later. But you'll want to sell the old stuff. That's a lot of hassle, and there's always net loss involved. It's better to go straight to the good stuff and just stick with it. So the idea of getting HD800, Objective DAC + AMP and throwing my arms in the air and yelling 'DONE!' is enticing. I do still play some Battlefield and I'm pretty tired of getting knifed by somebody behind me. I think the HD800 and the Objective combo would help with that while making the sound quality much better than what I currently have.


Yes, you can call it done for the headphone part if you get HD800( and like it).

I think for the O2+ODAC, you can try SRH 1840 and TH600, they are about half the price of HD800 and not as demanding.


----------



## mikeaj

You can always use a 1/4" -> 1/8" adapter. Like this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/601983-REG/Sennheiser_092595_3_5mm_Plug_to_6_3mm.html

(too lazy to find a better price at the moment, just for illustrative purposes)

I guess what I mean by DIY options is publicly available designs with documents for the components and layout for an amp. There are some DIY DACs but because of licensing issues with chips and other things like difficulty of design, they usually have to use older options or make some compromises.

Sometimes this means kits you can buy from somewhere. Other times you need to scrounge for parts in your parts box (heh) or some electronics parts distributor like Mouser, DigiKey, etc. Sometimes casework is defined; other times everything from a case, power supply, volume control, and more may be up to you do design and make yourself. (so for many, degree of difficulty ranges from a stretch to out of the question) And if you don't already have gear to assemble and measure the stuff, raw parts, etc. it may not be that cheap anyway. This was mostly an aside and not necessarily a serious suggestion.

Some links if you're curious:
http://www.amb.org/audio/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIY-RA1-Headphone-Amplifier-Kit-Power-AMP-JRC4556AD-/221267088242
http://www.jdslabs.com/products/82/objective2-diy-kit/
http://www.head-fi.org/t/537398/list-of-diy-headphone-amplifiers

The issue with audio in games is in large part the very subpar acoustic modeling, so even if playback gear is improved, there's definitely still a ceiling, so to speak. Also, for directional cues, it's always going to be a little off on headphones unless you have personalized HRTF modeling, which is not going to happen. Better sound in general is definitely achievable though.

Whichever headphones you get, nothing is that close to perfect. Regardless, unless you aspire to be a gear junkie, I would recommend yelling "DONE!" regardless.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Darkwizzie

EDIT: The HD518, Momentums over-ear and HD 650 came with their respective adaptors but the HD800 only comes with the storage case, so you definitely need the adaptors that mikeaj linked to.

There's another type of plug you can use:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2x-Gold-6-3mm-1-4-Female-to-3-5mm-1-8-Male-Stereo-Audio-Adapter-Headphone-Jack-/221397703088?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item338c54d9b0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-35mm-1-4-Female-to-3-5mm-1-8-Male-Plug-Stereo-Earphone-Audio-Adapter-Converter-/310761658188?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item485ad6974c

Super cheap ones:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-1-8-Male-Plug-Mono-to-6-3mm-1-4-Female-Jack-Audio-Adapter-Converter-New-/290645234297?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43abce5279


----------



## mikeaj

In general I think you're asking for trouble if using something like the above (a single piece) like most headphones terminated in 1/4" come with. That's way too much weight stiffly hanging off that far of a 1/8" jack. Even without the cable's weight; you're pretty much torquing the construction nonstop with that kind of adapter.

Also, the extra mass might get in the way of pressing power or turning volume.

Maybe that's just me.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> In general I think you're asking for trouble if using something like the above (a single piece) like most headphones terminated in 1/4" come with. That's way too much weight stiffly hanging off that far of a 1/8" jack. Even without the cable's weight; you're pretty much torquing the construction nonstop with that kind of adapter.
> 
> Also, the extra mass might get in the way of pressing power or turning volume.
> 
> Maybe that's just me.


I agree, I've had my 1/4 to 3.5 mm plug slightly (about less than 1mm but you can tell) bend (it still works though) and would recommend the first option you gave, though it is a bit more expensive.

I just wanted to give him other options if he felt the need to find cheaper alternatives.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Look at what the cat brought in:


----------



## pez

I take it you liked them enough, huh?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Tested different headphones for about 1,5 hours (ofc had my DT770 with me too).

HE-300 was also "ok" but didn't feel too much of a upgrade over the DT770. And the price was 260€








AKG K242HD was... Something horrible to me for some reason. It sounded like a distorted version of HD681Evo







But with a 4x higher pricetag...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Tested different headphones for about 1,5 hours (ofc had my DT770 with me too).
> 
> HE-300 was also "ok" but didn't feel too much of a upgrade over the DT770. And the price was 260€
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AKG K242HD was... Something horrible to me for some reason. It sounded like a distorted version of HD681Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with a 4x higher pricetag...


what about the 400i?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> what about the 400i?


AFAIK, aren't they just a "paper release" at the moment?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the HE-560 and 400i are supposed to replace the HE-400 and HE-500? I remember when the Denon line was discontinued the retailers were practically giving AH-D5000 away at $380

inno.. maybe it's just me but it seems like a bad time to buy.


----------



## Tiihokatti

They did the price drop from 400$ to 300$ already, and the reason was that they did the "paper release" of the HE-400i.

And the price of HE-400i is going to be 500$.

And as far as Finnish pricing policy goes... They will never ever sell the hifimans under 300€. Ever.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> *They did the price drop from 400$ to 300$ already*, and the reason was that they did the "paper release" of the HE-400i.
> 
> And the price of HE-400i is going to be 500$.


oh I didn't see that


----------



## mikeaj

HE-400i and HE-560 are still in manufacturing, as far as I know. I think they got pushed back after a few review samples of HE-560 got seeded. Either that, or it was for an unrelated reason or I'm just imagining things (wow, I'm so much help here).


----------



## bumblebee1980

boo


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> boo


They some ugly headphones!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Prototype HiFiMan electrostatics (i.e. Jade successor)?

Can't wait.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Not a fan of the looks either, they need to make the shape of the ear cups a little less elliptical and proportionate (or is it more symmetry) to the overall design!


----------



## BoredErica

If that was more circular, I think the headphone would look pretty good. I do not dig the look of the HD600s. The HD800 looks better IMO but the black and blue version looks a little like a toy even though it isn't.

I just don't understand how inclusion of an aluminum volume knob + 1/4 jack raises the cost by $40, lol. XD I was a little worried that the 1/4 to 3.6 converter would cause extra clutter on my desk as well. For extended gaming sessions or even computer sessions (sometimes I'm at the computer doing actual work but I intermittently listen to music, and if they are headphones they will be on my head for hours and hours at a time.)

I'm going to that audio place in Mountain View later. Thanks for the suggestion!

The thing now is to first try to HD800 and make sure I like it... and if I like it, how much I like it. And then if I want to get it, sell my STX, Rokits, Logitech 2300z. (Hopefully that will recuperate enough money to buy the Objective combo.) I wonder how people cram so much sound quality in such a small form factor like a headset. Engineering miracle!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If that was more circular, I think the headphone would look pretty good. I do not dig the look of the HD600s. The HD800 looks better IMO but the black and blue version looks a little like a toy even though it isn't.
> 
> I just don't understand how inclusion of an aluminum volume knob + 1/4 jack raises the cost by $40, lol. XD I was a little worried that the 1/4 to 3.6 converter would cause extra clutter on my desk as well. For extended gaming sessions or even computer sessions (sometimes I'm at the computer doing actual work but I intermittently listen to music, and if they are headphones they will be on my head for hours and hours at a time.)
> 
> I'm going to that audio place in Mountain View later. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> The thing now is to first try to HD800 and make sure I like it... and if I like it, how much I like it. And then if I want to get it, sell my STX, Rokits, Logitech 2300z. (Hopefully that will recuperate enough money to buy the Objective combo.) I wonder how people cram so much sound quality in such a small form factor like a headset. Engineering miracle!


Just FYI the electronics, original jacks, PCB, etc. are south of $30 total for the O2. Wall adapter is something like $5, something like maybe $10-15 for the enclosure (hm, maybe a little less in large quantities), front panel may be few bucks or less each in large quantities.

Decent front 1/4" jack, back power jack, different front and rear panels, aluminum knob cost relative to the above is actually not insignificant. Also, it increases labor costs of mounting those jacks and wiring them up a bit.

Plus most aren't offering O2s with 1/4" jacks, so there's less pricing pressure. $40 seems a bit much but not crazy to me.


----------



## Alex132

Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz


I used one briefly once, but there are too many other confounding factors to draw any conclusion from that quick listen. (I didn't feel like there was super weak bass, but assuming this is the only source of info I have, I wouldn't have known if that was caused by the sound card or another part of the signal chain) For what it's worth, FR on the card should be pretty much flat down there.

Through another amp or not? Via headphones or not? You sure it's not the headphones or speakers?

Have you compared it to a different source? Onboard? A phone? etc.


----------



## King4x4

Just joined this club! DT990 Pro owner chiming in!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I used one briefly once, but there are too many other confounding factors to draw any conclusion from that quick listen. (I didn't feel like there was super weak bass, but assuming this is the only source of info I have, I wouldn't have known if that was caused by the sound card or another part of the signal chain) For what it's worth, FR on the card should be pretty much flat down there.
> 
> Through another amp or not? Via headphones or not? You sure it's not the headphones or speakers?
> 
> Have you compared it to a different source? Onboard? A phone? etc.


Well, I'm using the STX and there doesn't seem to be a bass deficiency. Is your bass problem found all over Google or are you the only one?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz


Using headphones and you have flexbass on for some reason?
There's your problem.

You have magni on the DX, right?
I have Xonar D1 which is identical to the DX except for the PCI connection.

On another topic:
I wonder how good the Superlux HD685 will be.
From what I hear it should arrive to european market in around September.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz
> 
> 
> 
> I used one briefly once, but there are too many other confounding factors to draw any conclusion from that quick listen. (I didn't feel like there was super weak bass, but assuming this is the only source of info I have, I wouldn't have known if that was caused by the sound card or another part of the signal chain) For what it's worth, FR on the card should be pretty much flat down there.
> 
> Through another amp or not? Via headphones or not? You sure it's not the headphones or speakers?
> 
> Have you compared it to a different source? Onboard? A phone? etc.
Click to expand...

Magni + HD650.

Onboard sounds about as weak, but more lows. I just end up using an EQ to boost the lows :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz
> 
> 
> 
> Using headphones and you have flexbass on for some reason?
> There's your problem.
> 
> You have magni on the DX, right?
> I have Xonar D1 which is identical to the DX except for the PCI connection.
Click to expand...

I haven't touched a single setting in my DX. Everything is off surely?


----------



## BoredErica

Question:

If I get the Objective Amp + DAC combo, can I plug in my Rokit monitors to the O2? I know the amp isn't really for the speakers, but it won't break my speakers or anything, right?









EDIT:

The JDSLabs version with 1/4 inch input is $350 + $10 for the power cable! Jeezus, Mayflower all the way for value.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Question:
> 
> If I get the Objective Amp + DAC combo, can I plug in my Rokit monitors to the O2? I know the amp isn't really for the speakers, but it won't break my speakers or anything, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> The JDSLabs version with 1/4 inch input is $350 + $10 for the power cable! Jeezus, Mayflower all the way for value.


I would recommend to get separate O2 and ODAC if you also have speakers. And then add an audio switcher (or sumthing similar) between the ODAC and O2, to connect both speakers and O2 to the ODAC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I would recommend to get separate O2 and ODAC if you also have speakers. And then add an audio switcher (or sumthing similar) between the ODAC and O2, to connect both speakers and O2 to the ODAC.


What I was thinking of though, is to get the HD800s and eventually use HD800 + Amp/Dac combo. But in the meantime I want to get the Objective combo early and play around it with my speakers, just because I can. (Before I get the HD800s, I mean.) And I might decide I want another headphone other than HD800s, maybe another brand, so it'll take a while before I commit to actually buying a headphone.

I vaguely and probably inaccurately read some info on how plugging a speaker into a high-powered amp might damage the speakers.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, you can blow speakers out by delivering too much power to them. However, just connecting them to an amp obviously isn't going to kill them alone.

If the speakers are passive, pretty much no headphone amp (and certainly not the O2's op amps...) can deliver enough power to really tickle them. Well, for a nearfield setup, a very powerful headphone amplifier, and sensitive speakers, you can get a good sound, but generally you're looking at a few orders of magnitude of power taken between headphones and speakers.

If the speakers are active or you're otherwise connecting a headphone's amp to the amplifier input, that depends on the amplifier gain, volume setting, amplifier power output, speakers, etc. Though if the signal levels from the headphone amp are too high, it could just clip the input of the speaker amp. But O2's max level of 7V is only about 11 dB higher than nominal Redbook 2V output. Unless you have the volume really cranked, 11 dB more isn't going to be what pushes it into the danger zone. That's worst-case scenario too.

In general you can use a headphone amp as a speaker pre-amp (before the speaker power amp). It's just overqualified for that duty. Actually, especially earlier on, people used speaker pre-amps as headphone amps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yeah, you can blow speakers out by delivering too much power to them. However, just connecting them to an amp obviously isn't going to kill them alone.
> 
> If the speakers are passive, pretty much no headphone amp (and certainly not the O2's op amps...) can deliver enough power to really tickle them. Well, for a nearfield setup, a very powerful headphone amplifier, and sensitive speakers, you can get a good sound, but generally you're looking at a few orders of magnitude of power taken between headphones and speakers.
> 
> If the speakers are active or you're otherwise connecting a headphone's amp to the amplifier input, that depends on the amplifier gain, volume setting, amplifier power output, speakers, etc. Though if the signal levels from the headphone amp are too high, it could just clip the input of the speaker amp. But O2's max level of 7V is only about 11 dB higher than nominal Redbook 2V output. Unless you have the volume really cranked, 11 dB more isn't going to be what pushes it into the danger zone. That's worst-case scenario too.
> 
> In general you can use a headphone amp as a speaker pre-amp (before the speaker power amp). It's just overqualified for that duty. Actually, especially earlier on, people used speaker pre-amps as headphone amps.


Cool. The Rokits are powered speakers. So basically what's going to happen is, the volume becomes loud, and when it gets too loud that's when it becomes dangerous right? If the volume sounds normal (after adjusting volume knob accordingly) there should be no danger.


----------



## Calbert

If your speakers are powered, they do not need an amp.
I do not think the O2 amp is capable of blowing up speakers as it does not provide much power, and you can use it directly as a pre-amp.
You can also just plug your speakers directly into the line out of the ODAC, and adjust the volume using the knob on the speakers ( I assume they have one given that they are powered).


----------



## bumblebee1980

interesting little D/A converter called the QNKTC AB-1.2 ($170)





pressing the PROG button switches between USB Audio Class 1 (24/44.1, 24/48) and USB Audio Class 2 (24/44.1, 24/48, 24/88.2, 24/96, 24/176.4, 24/192). chip is AKM4430.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz


I also noticed a drop in bass going from onboard to a Xonar DS and DG (the DS was faulty and I couldn't find another one). I suspect it's normal with Xonars. I don't mind it though.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Ordered the desktop O2 from Head 'n' Hifi. Looks like the O2 will act as a pre-amp for the speakers when I unplug the headphones.
But this time it would be a pretty good thing, my speakers don't have any volume knob and no way in hell I'm going to buy that overpriced Genelec knob for 80€... Cheapest knob I was able to find was Fostex PC-1ex @ 40€.

I was tempted to order the DIY kit + DIY desktop kit but I'm just too lazy for that kind of stuff...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Somehow found myself with a AH-D2000 and a TH-600. Will compare.


----------



## phillyd

Selling my Schiit Modi. Gonna replace it with either the HifimeDIY Sabre U2 Async DAC or the SPDIF Sabre DAC. Can Async exist via optical? And since it's SPDIF, should I have to worry about switching Bit Depth/Sample rate for different music files?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Somehow found myself with a AH-D2000 and a TH-600. Will compare.


Gib plz


----------



## mikeaj

As far as I know, S/PDIF is just a continuous unidirectional data stream type of protocol, not packetized like USB. Thus there should be no concept of when you schedule data to be sent (here, I mean "schedule" in a loose sense) and modes of operation like some kind of asynchronous mode because it's just data all the time. I guess the speed of the transfer depends on the bit depth / resolution.

If you want to avoid software resampling somewhere, you'd still have to make sure the output sample rate matches the audio data source. That said, it's 2014 and most software and/or OS resamplers do a pretty good job anyway.

I don't know when you'd ever want to change bit depth, though. You always want to select the highest the hardware supports unless somehow that's buggy. It's not like you lose anything by zero padding.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> As far as I know, S/PDIF is just a continuous unidirectional data stream type of protocol, not packetized like USB. Thus there should be no concept of when you schedule data to be sent (here, I mean "schedule" in a loose sense) and modes of operation like some kind of asynchronous mode because it's just data all the time. I guess the speed of the transfer depends on the bit depth / resolution.
> 
> If you want to avoid software resampling somewhere, you'd still have to make sure the output sample rate matches the audio data source. That said, it's 2014 and most software and/or OS resamplers do a pretty good job anyway.
> 
> I don't know when you'd ever want to change bit depth, though. You always want to select the highest the hardware supports unless somehow that's buggy. It's not like you lose anything by zero padding.


That makes sense. Thanks for the input! Any idea how much used, good condition Focal Spirit One's should be worth? Wondering what to offer...


----------



## mikeaj

No idea about Focal Spirit Ones, but something around 70% Amazon price is a place to start haggling from.

A quick search of head-fi classifieds turns up offers (didn't check condition) of $135 (!), $165, $180. I think the $135's an outlier. Others are slightly higher than 70% of Amazon's $225+, which is what I'd expect for most headphones.


----------



## phillyd

I just got offered 180...I'll try to haggle near $150.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> No idea about Focal Spirit Ones, but something around 70% Amazon price is a place to start haggling from.
> 
> A quick search of head-fi classifieds turns up offers (didn't check condition) of $135 (!), $165, $180. I think the $135's an outlier. Others are slightly higher than 70% of Amazon's $225+, which is what I'd expect for most headphones.


The original Focal Spirit One (i.e. non-Pro/Classic) sold for ~$100 on Amazon Warehouse Deals at least once.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> No idea about Focal Spirit Ones, but something around 70% Amazon price is a place to start haggling from.
> 
> A quick search of head-fi classifieds turns up offers (didn't check condition) of $135 (!), $165, $180. I think the $135's an outlier. Others are slightly higher than 70% of Amazon's $225+, which is what I'd expect for most headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> The original Focal Spirit One (i.e. non-Pro/Classic) sold for ~$100 on Amazon Warehouse Deals at least once.
Click to expand...

That begs the question...are they worth it?


----------



## BoredErica

Speaking of prices, the cheapest HD800 I can find are $1200. Some guy was selling for $1100 and he changed it to $1200 earlier today. I hate my life. $1200 sound ok?


----------



## pez

When going all in for a $1200 pair of headphones, is the $100 that big of a difference? You'll always have good resale value if not. Why not make an offer since you noticed his price for cheaper. If it's Head-fi, I believe that is not allowed anyhow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


It sounds like a bad idea.

First off, I have seen them for as low as 900. You just have to be patient really and check every available used gear website. USaudiomart, ebay, craigslist, are a few examples.

Second off, have you actually heard them yet? Have you compared them to the LCD-2, HD700, HE-6s and so on?

Lastly, male sure you have a good quality amp and dac. DO NOT USE THE ASUS STX!!!!! I do not care if the card is capable of driving the headphones, it WILL sound like crap and you WILL be wasting your money.

A well balanced audio chain is a much better option.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When going all in for a $1200 pair of headphones, is the $100 that big of a difference? You'll always have good resale value if not. Why not make an offer since you noticed his price for cheaper. If it's Head-fi, I believe that is not allowed anyhow.


Yet I still care, I'm weird, right? 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> First off, I have seen them for as low as 900. You just have to be patient really and check every available used gear website. USaudiomart, ebay, craigslist, are a few examples.
> 
> Second off, have you actually heard them yet? Have you compared them to the LCD-2, HD700, HE-6s and so on?
> 
> Lastly, male sure you have a good quality amp and dac. DO NOT USE THE ASUS STX!!!!! I do not care if the card is capable of driving the headphones, it WILL sound like crap and you WILL be wasting your money.
> 
> A well balanced audio chain is a much better option.


I'm going to listen to them tomorrow in fact, and try out alternatives. I've already bought the ODac + Amp combo.

Amazon has a good return policy though. I've never really tried that sort of stuff with Ebay and Craigslist is probably more shoddy. Never heard of USaudiomart.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It sounds like a bad idea.
> 
> First off, I have seen them for as low as 900. You just have to be patient really and check every available used gear website. USaudiomart, ebay, craigslist, are a few examples.
> 
> Second off, have you actually heard them yet? Have you compared them to the LCD-2, HD700, HE-6s and so on?
> 
> Lastly, male sure you have a good quality amp and dac. DO NOT USE THE ASUS STX!!!!! I do not care if the card is capable of driving the headphones, it WILL sound like crap and you WILL be wasting your money.
> 
> A well balanced audio chain is a much better option.


Although I do not think that there is any problem buying the HD800, you can sell them off with almost no loss. I still strongly suggest that, if possible, you should try before you buy.

Be warned though, that the HD800 is not hard to drive, not like some orthos, but they are demanding. They are very revealing, and will show any flaws in the chain, a reason why some people like to use tube amp for it, which somewhat hides imperfections by adding more stuff.

Yea, even on the hdvd 800, the HD800 only sounded "ok" so I personally see it as "recommended system requirement" for hd 800.
Like playing a game on a pc which met "recommended requirement", it's quite playable, but you are not getting everything out of it.

Let's just say that for a decent HD 800 setup, HD800 itself is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Although I do not think that there is any problem buying the HD800, you can sell them off with almost no loss. I still strongly suggest that, if possible, you should try before you buy.
> 
> Be warned though, that the HD800 is not hard to drive, not like some orthos, but they are demanding. They are very revealing, and will show any flaws in the chain, a reason why some people like to use tube amp for it, which somewhat hides imperfections by adding more stuff.
> 
> Yea, even on the hdvd 800, the HD800 only sounded "ok" so I personally see it as "recommended system requirement" for hd 800.
> Like playing a game on a pc which met "recommended requirement", it's quite playable, but you are not getting everything out of it.
> 
> Let's just say that for a decent HD 800 setup, HD800 itself is just the tip of the iceberg.


??

O2 Dac+Amp should be enough.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ??
> O2 Dac+Amp should be enough.


He's letting you know that the HD800 is going to take every small inconsistency in your system and amplify it. For instance, shoddily recorded music is going to really show and make you realize how much you hate bad producers. The same goes for any other part of your chain that isn't up to snuff. Yes the ODAC+O2 combo might give it a decent amount of juice, but if the ODAC+O2 is slightly harsh with other headphones, the HD800 might reiterate that 'flaw/deficiency' tenfold. Even the HD650 can make you very aware of mediocre recordings and amp/DAC deficiencies.


----------



## phillyd

While an O2+ODAC might be enough to power it, you might be better of with a more expensive DAC and amp with cheaper headphones.


----------



## BoredErica

What for? What benefits can a more expensive dac/amp give?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What for? What benefits can a more expensive dac/amp give?


In a nuteshell; better sound


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What for? What benefits can a more expensive dac/amp give?


What benefit would an O2 and ODAC give over onboard?

The answer is generally the same.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What benefit would an O2 and ODAC give over onboard?
> 
> The answer is generally the same.


Hmm, my understanding is that even comparing a cheap sound card to an O2 DAC, there isn't really a difference in audio quality. Maybe lower noise floor and a few things, but nothing major. But the amp is required to fully drive the headphones. So that, anything over O2 Dac/Amp combo, I'm not getting all that much.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hmm, my understanding is that even comparing a cheap sound card to an O2 DAC, there isn't really a difference in audio quality. Maybe lower noise floor and a few things, but nothing major. But the amp is required to fully drive the headphones. So that, anything over O2 Dac/Amp combo, I'm not getting all that much.


It's true that there is a point of diminishing returns with DAC's and amps, but the same goes with headphones. *You might have a better sounding chain with a cheaper headphone and a better source chain.* Cannot stress this enough.

I definitely disagree that a cheap sound card sounds as good as an ODAC. I've easily noticed big improvements switching from Xonar DG/ASUS ThunderFX to a Fiio E17/HifimeDIY Sabre Async.


----------



## mikeaj

Regardless of how it all works and what's true, I think I'll put it this way: most people hanging around on audio equipment forums and subforums are not of the persuasion that the electronics make minimal differences. There's a self-selection bias-without as much motivation to be interested in the "peripherals" there is less reason to stick around.

Anyway, some people say they like O2/ODAC with higher end headphones, some citing HD 800. Others don't. Connect the dots yourself.

It'd be better if you had the opportunity to hear these things for yourself (hopefully under more controlled conditions, as friend'scatdied will attest to).


----------



## BoredErica

Audio is a funny topic. It's the only technology-related area of discussion I've been to that has so many conflicting opinions. Audio is subjective but aren't graphics as well? Like this monitor vs that monitor. The Odac/amp from Mayflower has not shipped yet, so it won't be here in time for me to try them with HD800s in the shop. I'm going tomorrow, I'm excited. The place is more of a high-end home theater/audio place in Mountain View. Kind of think that my friend and I will be the only young kids over there, standing out while everybody else is all rich and everything.









I watched Linus and Barnacules, and both of them have reviewed the Odac/amp and the HD800s (although Linus' review of HD800 is actually an unboxing. God, I don't get why people watch unboxings) and they both seem to be under the impression that Odac/Amp is really all you need and any more is overkill. Specifically, Barnacles compared the Objective to his Wooaudio Firefly tube amp and he couldn't tell a difference in the sound at all. Barnacles is no uber audiophile, but to him the difference between headphones is much, much larger than the difference between this DAC and that DAC. And so that is my impression. I could probably try out different DACs while I"m trying out the HD800s though.

Sorry if I post too much. Before I buy anything I often spend a long time thinking about it. And I change my mind a lot.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Regardless of how it all works and what's true, I think I'll put it this way: most people hanging around on audio equipment forums and subforums are not of the persuasion that the electronics make minimal differences. There's a self-selection bias-without as much motivation to be interested in the "peripherals" there is less reason to stick around.
> 
> Anyway, some people say they like O2/ODAC with higher end headphones, some citing HD 800. Others don't. Connect the dots yourself.
> 
> It'd be better if you had the opportunity to hear these things for yourself (hopefully under more controlled conditions, as friend'scatdied will attest to).


Excellently said.

It's probably virtually impossible to reliably distinguish differences between upstream gear unless the equipment is deliberately designed to muck around with the signal. Not every upstream electronic is actually flat 20Hz-20KHz with non-audible distortion. "Hi-fi" gear may have audible frequency response aberrations or odd-order harmonic distortion.

Those devices aside, you'll only run into trouble if your amplifier runs out if undistorted current or undistorted voltage for a given load at a given level. In this sense, the O2 + ODAC will offer the HD 800 virtually "ideal" performance.

That's ideal as far as the headphone is concerned, anyways. Some may seek to mask the features of the headphone (brightness, etc.) with poor upstream choices but it's probably more efficient to do some of those foam mods and EQ to taste.

Audio stores and meets are terrible for getting an idea of upstream "differences" due to some amalgamation of groupthink, expectation bias and poor environmental conditions. You can use them to see if you like how a headphone sounds, but you might be surprised at how subtle/nonexistent "differences" are when ABing level-matched (within 0.2dB) upstream gear at home with a buddy.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Audio is a funny topic. It's the only technology-related area of discussion I've been to that has so many conflicting opinions. Audio is subjective but aren't graphics as well? Like this monitor vs that monitor. The Odac/amp from Mayflower has not shipped yet, so it won't be here in time for me to try them with HD800s in the shop. I'm going tomorrow, I'm excited. The place is more of a high-end home theater/audio place in Mountain View. Kind of think that my friend and I will be the only young kids over there, standing out while everybody else is all rich and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Linus and Barnacules, and both of them have reviewed the Odac/amp and the HD800s (although Linus' review of HD800 is actually an unboxing. God, I don't get why people watch unboxings) and they both seem to be under the impression that Odac/Amp is really all you need and any more is overkill. Specifically, Barnacles compared the Objective to his Wooaudio Firefly tube amp and he couldn't tell a difference in the sound at all. Barnacles is no uber audiophile, but to him the difference between headphones is much, much larger than the difference between this DAC and that DAC. And so that is my impression. I could probably try out different DACs while I"m trying out the HD800s though.
> 
> Sorry if I post too much. Before I buy anything I often spend a long time thinking about it. And I change my mind a lot.


If it was a better SS amp, I'd believe barnacles but it's a tube amp and it should have some coloration, so if he couldn't tell then he probably went in confident there would be no difference, meaning he didn't hear any differences because he wasn't looking for them. That kind of bias is just as common and misleading as upgrading a DAC and expecting a difference in sound. True blind testing is needed.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Audio stores and meets are terrible for getting an idea of upstream "differences" due to some amalgamation of groupthink, expectation bias and poor environmental conditions. You can use them to see if you like how a headphone sounds, but you might be surprised at how subtle/nonexistent "differences" are when ABing level-matched (within 0.2dB) upstream gear at home with a buddy.


I can say I will try to be as objective as possible, but obviously if bias can be fixed simply by flicking a mental switch, there wouldn't be these problems in the first place. Short of an audio meet and greet however, I don't see many other alternatives.

What if I go in tomorrow and I found zero difference between every single headphone?







They'll probably kick me out of the shop.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If it was a better SS amp, I'd believe barnacles but it's a tube amp and it should have some coloration, so if he couldn't tell then he probably went in confident there would be no difference, meaning he didn't hear any differences because he wasn't looking for them. That kind of bias is just as common and misleading as upgrading a DAC and expecting a difference in sound. True blind testing is needed.


It is not a true blind test that is true. But he did buy the Firefly for himself. The reason why he looked at the Objective was because he was sent a free one to check out. He was surprised himself about what he was hearing. At one point in the video he asks himself whether he just wasted $1000. He actually never returned the Firefly, I think he's keeping it because he thinks it looks absolutely baller. (Is that even a word?)

So in terms of actual expectation bias, it's a bit reversed as he expected the amp to completely beat the Objective in terms of sound. He was convinced in his mind before the review that the Firefly is king of the hill, that listening at like 32bits is best, etc etc. He's no crazy audiophile, he's just a regular person that games and enjoys music. So I bet his original idea was, Firefly looks cool, is recommended by audiophiles, is hefty, looks cool, can do 32 bits, costs a lot, and is therefore the best. So in that respect, changing his mind about the Firefly and not going back and trying to justify his $1000 purchase by lying about any differences he heard, I respect his honesty. Regardless of whether he is actually right or wrong, I appreciate that.

Granted it is not a blind test, that is the best, but that's also the hardest to come by.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Better tube amps will sound like solid state amplifiers. But since this is WooAudio we're talking about, I don't expect a very well-performing design.

He's probably right that only headphones are worth it. With upstream choices, you'd be paying extra for something unreliable and random (presuming it even sounds different) when consistent, predictable performance is cheap and right in front of you.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I have been wondering how I could add a mic to my HE-400... Without a Modmic which is overpriced imho (and pure pain to order from 'murica because of the customs + 24% taxes).
1$ chinese mic and some cable tie can do wonders, but the design of the HE-400 is a bit tricky. You need to get the cheap mics as close to your mouth as possible.

Hmm... Use cable ties to attach a 3.5mm extension cable to the steel earcup holder-thingie, that could actually work as most of the mics have an angled 3.5mm plug.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Better tube amps will sound like solid state amplifiers. But since this is WooAudio we're talking about, I don't expect a very well-performing design.
> 
> He's probably right that only headphones are worth it. With upstream choices, you'd be paying extra for something unreliable and random (presuming it even sounds different) when consistent, predictable performance is cheap and right in front of you.


It's a shame you live on the west coast. I can actually get my hands on that Mcintosh amp and a few others to prove to you why you are wrong. (other than the woo audio problem. Woo audio does indeed suck).


----------



## BoredErica

Maybe you can get better performance with a better Amp/Dac, but I think we're talking WAY more expensive. Double minimum price of O2, triple the price? My opinion, anyways. I think in terms of value and all around solid performance, O2 is good. Again, my opinion. I have not blind abxed a line of DAC/amps.

And aren't tube amps often bought to color the sound rather than to get objective sound?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It's a shame you live on the west coast. I can actually get my hands on that Mcintosh amp and a few others to prove to you why you are wrong. (other than the woo audio problem. Woo audio does indeed suck).


Sorry, that's not the case. McIntosh amps are actually frequently featured in controlled DBT (search the MC275 on AES for example). The results are null (i. e. no audible difference).

It's possible you're playing it by ear or not properly controlling for and blinding the variables. In the former case, if you level match by ear the resulting error will be audible by ear. In the latter case, expectation bias.

Proper scientific controls are essential.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Audio is a funny topic. It's the only technology-related area of discussion I've been to that has so many conflicting opinions. Audio is subjective but aren't graphics as well? Like this monitor vs that monitor. The Odac/amp from Mayflower has not shipped yet, so it won't be here in time for me to try them with HD800s in the shop. I'm going tomorrow, I'm excited. The place is more of a high-end home theater/audio place in Mountain View. Kind of think that my friend and I will be the only young kids over there, standing out while everybody else is all rich and everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Linus and Barnacules, and both of them have reviewed the Odac/amp and the HD800s (although Linus' review of HD800 is actually an unboxing. God, I don't get why people watch unboxings) and they both seem to be under the impression that Odac/Amp is really all you need and any more is overkill. Specifically, Barnacles compared the Objective to his Wooaudio Firefly tube amp and he couldn't tell a difference in the sound at all. Barnacles is no uber audiophile, but to him the difference between headphones is much, much larger than the difference between this DAC and that DAC. And so that is my impression. I could probably try out different DACs while I"m trying out the HD800s though.
> 
> Sorry if I post too much. Before I buy anything I often spend a long time thinking about it. And I change my mind a lot.


displays are measured using a colourimeter.


----------



## mikeaj

I think the point is that the attitudes and approaches tend to be a bit different on average (with many exceptions, of course), and there may be more conflicting messages**. You bring up colorimeters, for one. Most people with high-end displays or projector setups, home theater buffs, etc. are calibrating very expensive display equipment. You frequently don't see audiophiles EQing their high-end setups, especially with headphones.

** well, you apparently do find this stuff in every enthusiast group, but possibly not to the same extents.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> displays are measured using a colourimeter.


Yes, I understand that, but that wasn't my point.







Imagine if we're looking at graphics cards and OCN community is split 50/50 on whether the GTX Titan Z is faster than the $350 GTX 770. That's kind of what we're at in audio, which I find amusing. Granted, audio is more subjective, but if audio is subjective, so are visuals. So why don't we have this uncertainty about which monitor is better? Even if we have two monitors of the same resolution and panel technology, color varies.

I guess my analogy isn't perfect though.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I think the point is that the attitudes and approaches tend to be a bit different on average (with many exceptions, of course), and there may be more conflicting messages**. You bring up colorimeters, for one. Most people with high-end displays or projector setups, home theater buffs, etc. are calibrating very expensive display equipment. You frequently don't see audiophiles EQing their high-end setups, especially with headphones.
> 
> ** well, you apparently do find this stuff in every enthusiast group, but possibly not to the same extents.


Aren't headphones supposed to be good right out of the box? Granted, headphones have different characteristics, like HD800 I heard are strong on the treble and a little weaker on the bass. Could we say that this is the fault of the headphones? I mean, in a perfect headphone everything would be reproduced exactly as it was recorded so by default that means no calibration is required. Guess you could say the same for monitors though.


----------



## friend'scatdied

It's important to note that everything that is audible is measurable, while the converse is not necessarily true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I think the point is that the attitudes and approaches tend to be a bit different on average (with many exceptions, of course), and there may be more conflicting messages**.


No substitute for experience in my experience (uhhh). An audiophile who's been to a dozen audio shows would be waxing the same bollocks if he conversed with a future version of himself after a dozen more. But if he conversed with a future version of himself after participation in a properly-controlled DBT, he'd be speaking with a changed (and enlightened) man.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Aren't headphones supposed to be good right out of the box? Granted, headphones have different characteristics, like HD800 I heard are strong on the treble and a little weaker on the bass. Could we say that this is the fault of the headphones? I mean, in a perfect headphone everything would be reproduced exactly as it was recorded so by default that means no calibration is required. Guess you could say the same for monitors though.


A lot of people (including me) like some color. Perfectly flat response is not for me!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's important to note that everything that is audible is measurable, while the converse is not necessarily true.


Why is the converse of that important?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why is the converse of that important?


Two different products might measure differently at 1KHz (or even a broadband range), with one exhibiting a THD of 0.04% and the other a THD of 0.0012%. This difference is measurable, but will not be audible.

This is also true if two products only differ within 0.2dB throughout the audible range.

Many other cases apply.


----------



## pez

I hate when all these 'scientific' arguments get brought up. Sure I see their purpose, but at some point, your ears are going to give you a telltale sign of which you like better.

There's going to be some subtle differences with different pairings, and that's what ultimately lets people know what they like. Trying to argue your setup is better because science says so or because you say so, because your opinion is better and of more value just becomes silly and makes you look like a fool. These are why meets are important. They let you experience systems that you aren't used to; use headphones that some only dream of owning/hearing. It helps you reduce your bias (or not).

Some people's bias get in the way, here, at Head-fi; all over. I try to give my own personal experiences in a manner that's unbiased, and not try to assume about products I haven't even heard. Different people perceive different products in different ways.

Don't forget that ears are as unique as fingerprints.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hate when all these 'scientific' arguments get brought up. Sure I see their purpose, but at some point, your ears are going to give you a telltale sign of which you like better.


Your ears are useless outside of blind testing though. It's just too easy to convince yourself that you can hear something that isn't there... and the people who think they don't do that tend to be the ones doing it the most.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

*puts on LCD-2's* LOUD NOISES!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hate when all these 'scientific' arguments get brought up. Sure I see their purpose, but at some point, your ears are going to give you a telltale sign of which you like better.


Or it'll be your eyes and/or brain being subjected to expectation bias, aesthetic appeal or even sentimentality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your ears are useless outside of blind testing though. It's just too easy to convince yourself that you can hear something that isn't there... and the people who think they don't do that tend to be the ones doing it the most.


Well said. Ambient noise, expectation bias, post-purchase rationalization, and groupthink are all very real phenomena that render hi-fi meets useless for detecting upstream differences. They're great for tasting headphones though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your ears are useless outside of blind testing though. It's just too easy to convince yourself that you can hear something that isn't there... and the people who think they don't do that tend to be the ones doing it the most.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Or it'll be your eyes and/or brain being subjected to expectation bias, aesthetic appeal or even sentimentality.
> Well said. Ambient noise, expectation bias, post-purchase rationalization, and groupthink are all very real phenomena that render hi-fi meets useless for detecting upstream differences. They're great for tasting headphones though.


Meanwhile, you guys argue a point I'm not trying to make. I'm not trying to get that into detail with it. I appreciate both your's appreciation to the scientific approach to it, but it's just not how I personally approach it.

Sure, on paper, things may look fantastic, but when did it become so wrong to have preferences?

I'm open minded enough to admit what I honestly can't tell the difference between, and what I can. I can tell a difference between a Modi DAC and the DAC of my TiHD. I can also tell the difference in the Magnum DAC I have. At that accord, I noticed the glaring differences, and probably not so much the subtle ones; and even when I think I hear subtle differences, I chalk it up to testing error (different volumes, USB vs. sound card, etc.).


----------



## bumblebee1980

going to buy this

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/ear-opening-experience-chesky-ultimate-headphone-demonstration-disc


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Meanwhile, you guys argue a point I'm not trying to make. I'm not trying to get that into detail with it. I appreciate both your's appreciation to the scientific approach to it, but it's just not how I personally approach it.
> 
> Sure, on paper, things may look fantastic, but when did it become so wrong to have preferences?
> 
> I'm open minded enough to admit what I honestly can't tell the difference between, and what I can. I can tell a difference between a Modi DAC and the DAC of my TiHD. I can also tell the difference in the Magnum DAC I have. At that accord, I noticed the glaring differences, and probably not so much the subtle ones; and even when I think I hear subtle differences, I chalk it up to testing error (different volumes, USB vs. sound card, etc.).


So what's the point you're trying to make? Even on paper things only need to be "fantastic" enough that humans can't practically tell the difference between it and something yet more "fantastic."

And I wouldn't distort how little I care about people who aren't pursuing ideal performance:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> In a certain light, I shouldn't lambast the exotic/tube crowd. Since we can't hope for perfect audio reproduction at the transducer level, what good does a reference upstream do us anyway? Might as well go for something that sounds good to you and most importantly makes you happy, naysayers be damned.


As to your last paragraph, just a friendly reminder that perceived differences are invalid if the level-matching error exceeds 0.2dB or if the switching delay exceeds one second. The former condition is known, while the latter condition is rationalized here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Or it'll be your eyes and/or brain being subjected to expectation bias, aesthetic appeal or even sentimentality.
> Well said. Ambient noise, expectation bias, post-purchase rationalization, and groupthink are all very real phenomena that render hi-fi meets useless for detecting upstream differences. They're great for tasting headphones though.


I went to the shop today and tried out the HD800s!







A few people on the internet have said that they feel the sound is a bit too bright. I think it's fine as is. I would have like a little bit more bass, but I think part of it is actually the tracks I'm listening to. My sub just makes this muddy boomy bass for all the low end sounds, so everything is boomy - maybe the track itself isn't that boomy. And so when I listen to different tracks, the bass is at different levels compared to mostly just an indistinguishable low boomy sound from the sub. Then again, comparing $1500 headphones to a $100 sub isn't really a fair comparison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Your ears are useless outside of blind testing though. It's just too easy to convince yourself that you can hear something that isn't there... and the people who think they don't do that tend to be the ones doing it the most.


Often I'm the first to admit I can't hear a god damned difference between this and that, lol. Almost to a point where it's lame. I think that makes me a poor audiophile. Oh well.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *puts on LCD-2's* LOUD NOISES!


ORLY NOW!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Meanwhile, you guys argue a point I'm not trying to make. I'm not trying to get that into detail with it. I appreciate both your's appreciation to the scientific approach to it, but it's just not how I personally approach it.
> 
> Sure, on paper, things may look fantastic, but when did it become so wrong to have preferences?
> 
> I'm open minded enough to admit what I honestly can't tell the difference between, and what I can. I can tell a difference between a Modi DAC and the DAC of my TiHD. I can also tell the difference in the Magnum DAC I have. At that accord, I noticed the glaring differences, and probably not so much the subtle ones; and even when I think I hear subtle differences, I chalk it up to testing error (different volumes, USB vs. sound card, etc.).


I don't get why you quotes CrazyTaco. All he said was, do a blind test. He's not arguing about scientific measurements. Just testing your ears in a way that prevents your mind from distorting your results. You can say you prefer not to blind test and that's your right. But then it becomes fact that the way you tell apart differences in audio is not foolproof. And you might not care, and that is your choice. It's just that I have different opinions about that.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'so wrong'. Nobody here is belittling you for being different. We just disagree, is all.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if you like bass you should try the Audeze LCD-2. it's cheaper and I think they come with the LCD-3 pads now.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hate when all these 'scientific' arguments get brought up. Sure I see their purpose, but at some point, your ears are going to give you a telltale sign of which you like better.
> 
> There's going to be some subtle differences with different pairings, and that's what ultimately lets people know what they like. Trying to argue your setup is better because science says so or because you say so, because your opinion is better and of more value just becomes silly and makes you look like a fool. These are why meets are important. They let you experience systems that you aren't used to; use headphones that some only dream of owning/hearing. It helps you reduce your bias (or not).
> 
> Some people's bias get in the way, here, at Head-fi; all over. I try to give my own personal experiences in a manner that's unbiased, and not try to assume about products I haven't even heard. Different people perceive different products in different ways.
> 
> Don't forget that ears are as unique as fingerprints.


Right, without listening to stuff we'd have no idea which parameters and measurables actually mattered and by how much. It's people listening and your ears and everyone's that determine that stuff like this is true:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Two different products might measure differently at 1KHz (or even a broadband range), with one exhibiting a THD of 0.04% and the other a THD of 0.0012%. This difference is measurable, but will not be audible.


Yes, people different people perceive different products in different ways, and furthermore at every different time listening. No two experiences are the same, and these are influenced by a whole lot more than the sound that's coming out.

I say that people should go out and listen to things for themselves, especially for headphones. You make the point that our ears are all different, but it goes deeper than that for headphones. The balance of (real-life) sound out in space is a bit different for each person because of body / head / ear / ear canal shapes, and that's the reference point they have when listening to things or speakers or whatnot. The balance on headphones is also different for each person, but not in the same ways, so each person gets a different sound at their eardrum. And the difference between the headphone sound and real life also varies by the person, so the effective balance people hear is legitimately a few dB different maybe in the treble.

Also, don't be afraid to try cheaper stuff too. Nobody said a flagship had to be your favorite headphone. (but yeah, most everyone would take one of those)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I went to the shop today and tried out the HD800s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few people on the internet have said that they feel the sound is a bit too bright. I think it's fine as is. I would have like a little bit more bass, but I think part of it is actually the tracks I'm listening to. My sub just makes this muddy boomy bass for all the low end sounds, so everything is boomy - maybe the track itself isn't that boomy. And so when I listen to different tracks, the bass is at different levels compared to mostly just an indistinguishable low boomy sound from the sub. Then again, comparing $1500 headphones to a $100 sub isn't really a fair comparison.


If you liked the HD 800 enough to justify the outlay, just go ahead and grab them. You can make some relatively simple and cheap foam inserts that will enhance the bass and soften the treble a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if you like bass you should try the Audeze LCD-2. it's cheaper and I think they come with the LCD-3 pads now.


I don't think the Aud'eze headphones have any particular bass emphasis of note. They're so flat up until the lower treble that I wouldn't recommend them for bassheads as that would be doing an injustice to how well they handle the midrange.

The new LCD-2 and LCD-3 also come with that newfangled Fazor technology for what it's worth. Not sure if this means a good or a bad thing for the end-user.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If you liked the HD 800 enough to justify the outlay, just go ahead and grab them. You can make some relatively simple and cheap foam inserts that will enhance the bass and soften the treble a bit.
> I don't think the Aud'eze headphones have any particular bass emphasis of note. They're so flat up until the lower treble that I wouldn't recommend them for bassheads as that would be doing an injustice to how well they handle the midrange.
> 
> The new LCD-2 and LCD-3 also come with that newfangled Fazor technology for what it's worth. Not sure if this means a good or a bad thing for the end-user.


the bass is bottomless and has more body than the Sennheiser HD800.

this is the only picture of the Audeze LCD-2 driver I can find (due to the difficulty taking them apart) it's a real treat.



the silver piece is the fazor?


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not a basshead per say, I like treble, my midrange, my bass. I like to think I have a balanced preference.

My real amazement is how people manage to make headphones. Just the fact that an electronic device can make sound like music! That amazes me. But for headphones, how they manage to stuff all that into such a small package. Yeah, speakers get louder than headphones, but still. I think it's crazy.

Am I crazy?


----------



## bumblebee1980

the only thing I don't like about Audeze headphones is the weight.. I don't like having the Audeze LCD-3 on my head for more than a couple hours but I guess it's a problem inherit with the technology. nothing makes me happier than plugging the Audeze LCD-3 in the Decware and pour my self a drink while I wait for the tubes to warm up.

with the money you save buying the Audeze LCD-2 you could buy a pair of Sennheiser HD600 or a nicer amplifier.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the bass is bottomless and has more body than the Sennheiser HD800.


By definition the Aud'eze drivers will operate more linearly and extend lower. More body than the HD 800 might be going there though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not a basshead per say, I like treble, my midrange, my bass. *I like to think I have a balanced preference.*


HD 800. If you want to save some coin for now, HD 600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the only thing I don't like about Audeze headphones is the weight.. I don't like having the Audeze LCD-3 on my head for more than a couple hours but I guess it's a problem inherit with the technology. nothing makes me happier than plugging the Audeze LCD-3 in the Decware and pour my self a drink while I wait for the tubes to warm up.


They're surprisingly comfortable due to the high-quality and cushy pads IMHO. The weight is well-distributed.

I don't know how I feel about Aud'eze always iterating (with LCD-2s having at least four or five revisions by now). Makes it confusing to know what you're getting from retailers or especially second-hand.


----------



## phillyd

Just curious, what do you guys suggest for a bass boost (not basshead) and dark overall sound signature in the $600-900 range?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> By definition the Aud'eze drivers will operate more linearly and extend lower. More body than the HD 800 might be going there though.
> HD 800. If you want to save some coin for now, HD 600.
> They're surprisingly comfortable due to the high-quality and cushy pads IMHO. The weight is well-distributed.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about Aud'eze always iterating (with LCD-2s having at least four or five revisions by now). Makes it confusing to know what you're getting from retailers or especially second-hand.


the weight bothers my neck after a couple hours. to solve this problem I just bought a pair of Sennheiser HD650 and HD600.. kept one and sold the other. the Sennheiser HD600 are plugged in the Burson HA-160 (Youtube friendly) most of the day and at night it's the Audeze LCD-3 and Decware Zen Taboo. Audeze's bass and midrange is well documented at this point i'm just saying he should look at other headphones before spending all his money on the first one he tries.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys suggest for a bass boost (not basshead) and dark overall sound signature in the $600-900 range?


Woah buddy, how is your budget so fat all of a sudden? I remember it was just yesterday you started with a pair of DT 770s...

HD 650 are a good start below the price range. Hard to go wrong with the LCD-2 within it, though its bass is pretty consistent with its midrange (no midbass emphasis or anything).


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah no kidding. I thought you were the king of the north cheap headphones


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys suggest for a bass boost (not basshead) and dark overall sound signature in the $600-900 range?
> 
> 
> 
> Woah buddy, how is your budget so fat all of a sudden? I remember it was just yesterday you started with a pair of DT 770s...
> 
> HD 650 are a good start below the price range. Hard to go wrong with the LCD-2 within it, though its bass is pretty consistent with its midrange (no midbass emphasis or anything).
Click to expand...

Well end of summer/fall I'll be getting something. I heard the LCD-2's would be good but I'm not sure I know my tastes well enough to decide. What about closed-back?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> yeah no kidding. I thought you were the king of the north cheap headphones


Hey. My headphones aren't expensive but they aren't cheap.

I do bargain shop well though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I will admit, all this talk of LCD-2's has me... Tempted to look into such things, but I'm more than happy with my K712's. Wouldn't hurt to get a nicer pair of closed back headphones as well though, at some eventual point ^_^


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fostex TH-600 are worth looking at.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well end of summer/fall I'll be getting something. I heard the LCD-2's would be good but I'm not sure I know my tastes well enough to decide. What about closed-back?
> Hey. My headphones aren't expensive but they aren't cheap.
> 
> I do bargain shop well though


cute.

Fostex TH-600 are worth looking at.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audio Technica ATH-W1000X?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Fostex TH-600 are worth looking at.


They're definitely quite lovely looking, that much is certain ^_^ I know that at some point I'll be picking up a pair of Pioneer HDJ-2000's for djing, but I've heard mixed reviews on them for casual/enjoyment listening.

Did I mention I like the look of those Fostex headphones?







Will definitely have to keep them in mind when I have that kind of cash available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-W1000X?


*wolf whistles* Those are frikken sexy as all hell!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I wish Fostex would put out the D2000 and call it the TH-300 or something. The Fostex TH-600 and TH-900 sound like terrific headphones but are out of budget for a lot of people.. after living with the Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3 I don't want to pay that much for a closed back dynamic.


----------



## phillyd

I've thought about the D5K used. Found em for about $600. The Fostex TH-600 seem to be known as bass monsters too.

LCD-2 are really tempting. I don't know if I could go with close-backed headphones as a primary cans even moving from entry-fi open cans.


----------



## bumblebee1980

$600 is too much for the Denon AH-D5000. I sold mine for a lot less than that. a couple retailers were selling them for less than $350 brand new after they were discontinued and many people jumped on that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Just curious, what do you guys suggest for a bass boost (not basshead) and dark overall sound signature in the $600-900 range?


What is a dark sound signature?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is a dark sound signature?


Heavier on the low end (bass, lower midrange) and lighter on the high end (treble).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've thought about the D5K used. Found em for about $600. The Fostex TH-600 seem to be known as bass monsters too.
> 
> LCD-2 are really tempting. I don't know if I could go with close-backed headphones as a primary cans even moving from entry-fi open cans.


Unless you are talking about other cans, LCD-2 is very much open.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> $600 is too much for the Denon AH-D5000. I sold mine for a lot less than that. a couple retailers were selling them for less than $350 brand new after they were discontinued and many people jumped on that.


Hmm. What would be a good price for the D7K?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless you are talking about other cans, LCD-2 is very much open.


Talking about the Denon or Fostex cans.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm. What would be a good price for the D7K?
> Talking about the Denon or Fostex cans.


if they came with Lawton pads, damping and aftermarket cable I might pay $600. the cable on Denon/Fostex headphones is terrible. it gets dirty, frizzy, kinks and it's too long. you will end up fighting with it.

Denon AH-D2000 was $349 MSRP
Denon AH-D5000 $699 MSRP
Denon AH-D7000 was $999 MSRP

but if you looked on the internet you could get the D5000 and D7000 for $499 and $699.

if you are going this route I would just look at the TH-600.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Mark could probably mod your TH-600

http://www.lawtonaudio.com/page52.html

check out his gallery.


----------



## phillyd

Hmm...how would they compare to an LCD-2?


----------



## bumblebee1980

hehe

http://www.head-fi.org/t/714596/fostex-th600-and-black-dragon-v2-cable


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hehe
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/714596/fostex-th600-and-black-dragon-v2-cable


Remind me not to be around the forums if bonuses roll around for us lower on the totem pole folk again his year. I have this suspicion you could spend it for me faster than I could!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm...how would they compare to an LCD-2?


Actual bass boost and bass tilt rather than just the muchos bass extension and low-moderate treble shelf on the LCD-2.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The Denons have a bit of brightness around 10KHz or so that make them unsuitable if a dark signature is desired.

I'll corroborate once mine are here. I have both a D2000 and TH-600 coming in soon. I'll probably part with one or both of them at bargain bin prices once I'm done with them.


----------



## phillyd

If only I didn't have $3000 in debt due for school due in July...I'd be all over those.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hmm...how would they compare to an LCD-2?


Audeze LCD-2 is more engaging. the bass has less thump but it's quicker and more detailed. vocals on the Audeze LCD-2 are more intimate and present. treble is articulate and darker than the Denon AH-D5000.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the bass is too loose, too slow and the midrange can sound like someone turned down the volume. the screw that holds the yoke in likes to come out, crappy cable and poor isolation. ears get hot and the pads get mushy after a couple hours.

I guess it sounds like i'm beating it up but the Audeze LCD-2 cost twice as much and I feel it's worth the price.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sorry, that's not the case. McIntosh amps are actually frequently featured in controlled DBT (search the MC275 on AES for example). The results are null (i. e. no audible difference).
> 
> It's possible you're playing it by ear or not properly controlling for and blinding the variables. In the former case, if you level match by ear the resulting error will be audible by ear. In the latter case, expectation bias.
> 
> Proper scientific controls are essential.


nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooo

not really. There is a pretty big difference between the Mcintosh KT88 amp and something like the 91a or any one of the kondo amps.

Tell you what. When you find me a ideal circuit that sounds full and not clinical or sterile.....let me know.


----------



## phillyd

I'll probably go with the LCD-2 but only if I can get em in good condition under $700. Maybe on black Friday...


----------



## bumblebee1980

I picked up my dad a used pair for his birthday last year (he loves them) for $750 or $800 I don't remember.


----------



## Calbert

TH600 was pretty good. Good build quality, sounds rather open for a closed headphone, relatively "darker" but still have that good midrange.
Would be perfect if it is priced lower and comes with detachable cables


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Right, without listening to stuff we'd have no idea which parameters and measurables actually mattered and by how much. It's people listening and your ears and everyone's that determine that stuff like this is true:
> Yes, people different people perceive different products in different ways, and furthermore at every different time listening. No two experiences are the same, and these are influenced by a whole lot more than the sound that's coming out.
> 
> I say that people should go out and listen to things for themselves, especially for headphones. You make the point that our ears are all different, but it goes deeper than that for headphones. The balance of (real-life) sound out in space is a bit different for each person because of body / head / ear / ear canal shapes, and that's the reference point they have when listening to things or speakers or whatnot. The balance on headphones is also different for each person, but not in the same ways, so each person gets a different sound at their eardrum. And the difference between the headphone sound and real life also varies by the person, so the effective balance people hear is legitimately a few dB different maybe in the treble.
> 
> Also, don't be afraid to try cheaper stuff too. Nobody said a flagship had to be your favorite headphone. (but yeah, most everyone would take one of those)


This was more the explanation I was leaning towards. You just tend to say things a lot better







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If only I didn't have $3000 in debt due for school due in July...I'd be all over those.


I feel irrisponsible for spending money on my new computer and then this headphone when I'm also in school, lol.

I'll uh... just call this my 21st birthday present, from myself. Even though I'm not 21 yet. And I'll just stop buying anything for a long, long time. Yeah, that's what I'll do.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I feel irrisponsible for spending money on my new computer and then this headphone when I'm also in school, lol.
> 
> I'll uh... just call this my 21st birthday present, from myself. Even though I'm not 21 yet. And I'll just stop buying anything for a long, long time. Yeah, that's what I'll do.


Yeah I'm in the same boat.

But my Focal Spirit One's should be here by Saturday! Got him down to $125 shipped!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I'm in the same boat.
> 
> But my Focal Spirit One's should be here by Saturday! Got him down to $125 shipped!


Are you going to sell all of your old audio stuff like I am right now?









I don't want multiple audio devices, I'd rather have just one single very good audio device compared to a lesser collection.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you going to sell all of your old audio stuff like I am right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want multiple audio devices, I'd rather have just one single very good audio device compared to a lesser collection.


I'll always have a portable setup and a desktop setup. I can't limit myself to closed, portable headphones for my primary cans, nor can I try to use big open headphones as portables.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll always have a portable setup and a desktop setup. I can't limit myself to closed, portable headphones for my primary cans, nor can I try to use big open headphones as portables.


Ahh, I see.

I'm not a portable type of guy. I put all the good stuff at my house so I look forward to coming home every day. While I'm on the go, I read a book. I'm surprisingly careless about audio quality and other finer things when I'm not at home, but as soon as I go home, expectations rise.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Are you going to sell all of your old audio stuff like I am right now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want multiple audio devices, I'd rather have just one single very good audio device compared to a lesser collection.


Ive been quite for a while and just spent time catching up on the thread. I own the HD800s and the LCD-2s.. and a few others.. depending on how long you listen to music for in a given session i would go agaisnt the LCD-s for a stand alone headphone. I love'd my LCD-2s, so much so i bought the 3s and still have the 2's. If i want to listen to music ill take the LCD-3s over the HD800s any day of the week (despite this im actually listening to music on the HD800s now...) Anyway, i just find that the LCD range does get a bit uncomfortable after sometime, unlike the HD800s that you could wear forever.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ahh, I see.
> I'm not a portable type of guy. I put all the good stuff at my house so I look forward to coming home every day. While I'm on the go, I read a book. I'm surprisingly careless about audio quality and other finer things when I'm not at home, but as soon as I go home, expectations rise.


I use my cans away from home far too often to settle.


----------



## sub50hz

Got my turntable hooked up recently, been really enjoying some old (read: original pressings) albums that were my father's.










It's a Technics SL-DL1 w/an AT-122LP cart, run to the PP2i, to the Fiio E17 to Senn 598s.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Would anyone say that the Xonar DX has super weak bass? Because I have to boost the low freq. in my xonar to get anything out of ~<200hz
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed a drop in bass going from onboard to a Xonar DS and DG (the DS was faulty and I couldn't find another one). I suspect it's normal with Xonars. I don't mind it though.
Click to expand...

It makes me feel dirty, but honestly this feels more balanced than a flat-line in the Xonar:



And sure it's not 100% perfect, but when I feel like it I will mess with it more.

Speaking of which, is there any sort-of external DAC that has an EQ? Or external EQ. Because I want to move away from my Xonar.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It makes me feel dirty, but honestly this feels more balanced than a flat-line in the Xonar:
> 
> And sure it's not 100% perfect, but when I feel like it I will mess with it more.
> 
> Speaking of which, is there any sort-of external DAC that has an EQ? Or external EQ. Because I want to move away from my Xonar.


Some amps and DACs have EQs but it's not too common and generally all you're dealing with are very crude bass/treble controls. Certainly there's dedicated EQ hardware out there too. The better / cheaper stuff these days will tend to be digital of course, meaning they A/D, do the operations, and then D/A again, which for many audiophiles completely destroys the point of having a good DAC, right? But I think some of them maybe have optical (S/PDIF; digital) input and output.

I think you should be able to find analog hardware EQs on eBay or similar for not too much, but note that analog components like capacitors may have drifted over time, and you generally get less precision here and probably poorer filtering quality, etc.

Personally I would just use a software equalizer like this, which is much more flexible:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/


----------



## BoredErica

I've never used an EQ before. Should I EQ the HD 800 when it arrives?

The Objective is taking it's sweet time to get here, bouncing around from state to state, lol.


----------



## mikeaj

For that matter, there are some people that suggest certain exact hardware mods to it (things like inserting damping materials of certain shapes in the cups in precise arrangements, etc.).

Anything with a relatively large sweet spot in terms of placement-related audio consistency, low distortion, generally minimal abrupt peaks and valleys in response, etc. should generally respond decently well to a little more fine tuning via EQ. I mean, even if Sennheiser had the perfect headphone it won't sound the same on your head as on whoever they had listening to it, including the test dummy head(s) with mics, and it might not necessarily be your preference. But I'd suggest taking a long listen to it before trying anything, if you do anything at all.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> But I'd suggest taking a long listen to it before trying anything, if you do anything at all.


You mean buying? If so, I'd suggest that mostly applies to buying new.

I'm a huge fan of the secondary market. If you score used headphones at a good price, it's very easy to sell it away at minimal/zero loss if you don't like it and/or decide to move on to something different.

I prefer it to the Amazon/retailer "trial" abuse as it doesn't pass the seller-side cost burden to other customers.

Sometimes you just have to know when to jump in -- for example, if you spot someone selling HD 800s for $800-900 or so. If I waited to try before buying, I wouldn't have ended up with the legendary SR-Omega.









I think the only headphones I've bought brand new for at or close to retail were the ES7s and JH13s.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It makes me feel dirty, but honestly this feels more balanced than a flat-line in the Xonar:
> 
> And sure it's not 100% perfect, but when I feel like it I will mess with it more.
> 
> Speaking of which, is there any sort-of external DAC that has an EQ? Or external EQ. Because I want to move away from my Xonar.
> 
> 
> 
> Some amps and DACs have EQs but it's not too common and generally all you're dealing with are very crude bass/treble controls. Certainly there's dedicated EQ hardware out there too. The better / cheaper stuff these days will tend to be digital of course, meaning they A/D, do the operations, and then D/A again, which for many audiophiles completely destroys the point of having a good DAC, right? But I think some of them maybe have optical (S/PDIF; digital) input and output.
> 
> I think you should be able to find analog hardware EQs on eBay or similar for not too much, but note that analog components like capacitors may have drifted over time, and you generally get less precision here and probably poorer filtering quality, etc.
> 
> Personally I would just use a software equalizer like this, which is much more flexible:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
Click to expand...

EQApo thing just plainly didn't work for me on Win8.1. It would intermittently work, which ended up with very strange sounds. I wonder if it would work on W7 now though.

Also I meant something more along the lines of digital, ie; before it reaches the DAC.

So;

Source-> USB out to EQ -> USB out to DAC -> amp -> headphones.

OR if there were good DACs with EQs.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> EQApo thing just plainly didn't work for me on Win8.1. It would intermittently work, which ended up with very strange sounds. I wonder if it would work on W7 now though.
> 
> Also I meant something more along the lines of digital, ie; before it reaches the DAC.
> 
> So;
> 
> Source-> USB out to EQ -> USB out to DAC -> amp -> headphones.
> 
> OR if there were good DACs with EQs.


Pipe something like this in between your digital output and DAC. You'll need a USB-to-SPDIF converter if your motherboard/sound card doesn't have an optical output.


----------



## BoredErica

Why do people use SPDIF instead of USB all the way?


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never used an EQ before. Should I EQ the HD 800 when it arrives?
> 
> The Objective is taking it's sweet time to get here, bouncing around from state to state, lol.


The HD800 is going to have a different sound signature. You should let your brain get used to it then decide afterwards if you need an EQ. But HD800s have been known to have high peaks though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> EQApo thing just plainly didn't work for me on Win8.1. It would intermittently work, which ended up with very strange sounds. I wonder if it would work on W7 now though.
> 
> Also I meant something more along the lines of digital, ie; before it reaches the DAC.
> 
> So;
> 
> Source-> USB out to EQ -> USB out to DAC -> amp -> headphones.
> 
> OR if there were good DACs with EQs.
> 
> 
> 
> Pipe something like this in between your digital output and DAC. You'll need a USB-to-SPDIF converter if your motherboard/sound card doesn't have an optical output.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, cant seem to get it here though. I'll keep something like that in-mind when I change to an external DAC


----------



## Pawelr98

I'm about to pull a trigger on Fiio E07k. Will this DAC work with my headphones(Superlux hd681) ? (or maybe rather match my headphones). This little DAC seems to have a lot of nice reviews but I can't find any info on the behavior when playing electronic music(I don't listen to heavy-electronic music).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I'm about to pull a trigger on Fiio E07k. Will this DAC work with my headphones(Superlux hd681) ? (or maybe rather match my headphones). This little DAC seems to have a lot of nice reviews but I can't find any info on the behavior when playing electronic music(I don't listen to heavy-electronic music).


If you absolutely need a DAC, it's probably not a bad solution, but the headphones in question aren't really needy of an amp. Saving money and buying better headphones might be a better idea.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well end of summer/fall I'll be getting something. I heard the LCD-2's would be good but I'm not sure I know my tastes well enough to decide. What about closed-back?


Returning back to this, the MrSpeakers Mad Dog, Alpha Dog, or LFF Paradox Slant are also worth some strong consideration if you can get over the fact that their basis is a $100 headphone.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I'm about to pull a trigger on Fiio E07k. Will this DAC work with my headphones(Superlux hd681) ? (or maybe rather match my headphones). This little DAC seems to have a lot of nice reviews but I can't find any info on the behavior when playing electronic music(I don't listen to heavy-electronic music).


Usage? As in desktop only, portable only or little bit of both.

There shouldn't be any problems with electronic music though








And as for the headphones, the Fiio feels a bit overkill for them. But if your current DAC/etc. suck it's not completely bad thing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well end of summer/fall I'll be getting something. I heard the LCD-2's would be good but I'm not sure I know my tastes well enough to decide. What about closed-back?
> 
> 
> 
> Returning back to this, the MrSpeakers Mad Dog, Alpha Dog, or LFF Paradox Slant are also worth some strong consideration if you can get over the fact that their basis is a $100 headphone.
Click to expand...

I've really considered the Alpha Dog's, but I'd like to hear them first.


----------



## BonzaiTree

So question--what's a good set of cans if priorities are clarity and sound stage? Under $800. I also wouldn't want something that's no fun to listen to like ATH-AD700s, but I love being able to hear and pick out individual instruments and everything. I have my DT990's as fun cans, but I'd rather get something as well that's on the opposite end of the spectrum.

Either way, I won't be getting new headphones for a while yet (taking out a car loan next week hopefully) but just so I know what to keep an eye out for in the future.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So question--what's a good set of cans if priorities are clarity and sound stage? Under $800. I also wouldn't want something that's no fun to listen to like ATH-AD700s, but I love being able to hear and pick out individual instruments and everything. I have my DT990's as fun cans, but I'd rather get something as well that's on the opposite end of the spectrum.
> 
> Either way, I won't be getting new headphones for a while yet (taking out a car loan next week hopefully) but just so I know what to keep an eye out for in the future.


I'm guessing HD700 would be a good bet. Not sure what your tastes in sound are though.

At that price most cans are going to destroy your 990's in sound stage and clarity. I'd worry more about a sound signature that you'd like.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Usage? As in desktop only, portable only or little bit of both.
> 
> There shouldn't be any problems with electronic music though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the headphones, the Fiio feels a bit overkill for them. But if your current DAC/etc. suck it's not completely bad thing.


For now I don't even have any deticated soundcard. And for usage both portable(mp3 320kbps) and desktop(I have a nice collection of 320kbps Mp3,some FLAC and WAV (16/24/32bit)). I know this is overkill for those superlux but I think I may buy better headphones later(Without any proper sound card/Dac I won't be able to use them at max anyway).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Usage? As in desktop only, portable only or little bit of both.
> 
> There shouldn't be any problems with electronic music though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as for the headphones, the Fiio feels a bit overkill for them. But if your current DAC/etc. suck it's not completely bad thing.
> 
> 
> 
> For now I don't even have any deticated soundcard. And for usage both portable(mp3 320kbps) and desktop(I have a nice collection of 320kbps Mp3,some FLAC and WAV (16/24/32bit)). I know this is overkill for those superlux but I think I may buy better headphones later(Without any proper sound card/Dac I won't be able to use them at max anyway).
Click to expand...

It's great that you're preparing for the future. It's a huge PITA to replace low quality music.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's great that you're preparing for the future. It's a huge PITA to replace low quality music.


Yeah, EAC takes ages to rip the CDs









PS: I want my O2 already >.< I refuse to let my HE-400 touch the 100ohm output impedance of my Xonar D1 (and I doubt it has enough juice anyway). Burning them in on my Xonar DG while I wait for the amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> For now I don't even have any deticated soundcard. And for usage both portable(mp3 320kbps) and desktop(I have a nice collection of 320kbps Mp3,some FLAC and WAV (16/24/32bit)). I know this is overkill for those superlux but I think I may buy better headphones later(Without any proper sound card/Dac I won't be able to use them at max anyway).


In that case, sure. Your alternate, though more expensive set of options are the Magni/Modi combo (at $200) and the O2/ODAC combo (at $250).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So question--what's a good set of cans if priorities are clarity and sound stage? Under $800. I also wouldn't want something that's no fun to listen to like ATH-AD700s, but I love being able to hear and pick out individual instruments and everything. I have my DT990's as fun cans, but I'd rather get something as well that's on the opposite end of the spectrum.
> 
> Either way, I won't be getting new headphones for a while yet (taking out a car loan next week hopefully) but just so I know what to keep an eye out for in the future.


The HD650 comes a bit close to what you want, though I'm sure clarity isn't it's strongest suit. It can sound very different across different sources, though.

I'll be able to give you a more complete answer in a few days







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> So question--what's a good set of cans if priorities are clarity and sound stage? Under $800. I also wouldn't want something that's no fun to listen to like ATH-AD700s, but I love being able to hear and pick out individual instruments and everything. I have my DT990's as fun cans, but I'd rather get something as well that's on the opposite end of the spectrum.
> 
> Either way, I won't be getting new headphones for a while yet (taking out a car loan next week hopefully) but just so I know what to keep an eye out for in the future.


Does $800 need to include amp and DAC as well, or just headphones?


----------



## phillyd

HD700 might be good if no amp/DAC are needed


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's great that you're preparing for the future. It's a huge PITA to replace low quality music.


Definitely have to agree. Years ago, instead of ripping my CDs I just downloaded versions other people ripped, and didn't really pay that much attention to what quality they were ripped at provided they were at least 192Kbps. Now I have to go through everything and find out where things are before I can even rip the discs, it's rather annoying.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's great that you're preparing for the future. It's a huge PITA to replace low quality music.


Even on integrated sound card I can hear a difference between 320kbps Mp3 and 1411kbps (16bit) WAV. Most of my collection is 320kbps mp3 but that's enough for me. When I have luck then the author uploads FLAC or WAV of the song. But mostly the highest I can get is 320kbps Mp3.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've really considered the Alpha Dog's, but I'd like to hear them first.


I recently bought the alpha dogs and i think i prefer them to my HE-500s. They probably sound a bit better then the HD650s but i would say the HD650s are better value for money. I havnt heard a lot of closed headphones but they do indeed seem fairly open, and they are very comfy.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I recently bought the alpha dogs and i think i prefer them to my HE-500s. They probably sound a bit better then the HD650s but i would say the HD650s are better value for money. I havnt heard a lot of closed headphones but they do indeed seem fairly open, and they are very comfy.


I've heard that the HE-500's are a bit odd, so I'm sure I'd need to try both. I've considered them but I hear they have a peak somewhere in the high-mids. I definitely wouldn't like that.

Louisville needs a Hi-Fi meet.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've heard that the HE-500's are a bit odd, so I'm sure I'd need to try both. I've considered them but I hear they have a peak somewhere in the high-mids. I definitely wouldn't like that.
> 
> Louisville needs a Hi-Fi meet.


Barnacules said he liked the bass on those, but the highs were lacking. He also felt they were a bit heavy on his head.

I'd like an OCN cook-off. Or OCN audio meet. Or OCN Haswell nerdgasm.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally adore my LCD-2's. These are honestly end game for me. I will eventually score a tube amp once it becomes financially responsible to do so. I love the LCD-2's because they fit my preferences so perfectly. The only thing that could truly benefit would be the soundstage which is a bit cramped. IMHO, they are one of the most aesthetically pleasing headphones I have come across as well!

Totally Off-Topic:
If anyone likes Asian comics, I strongly urge you to give "Kingdom" a try. It is a personal favorite of mine!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally adore my LCD-2's. These are honestly end game for me. I will eventually score a tube amp once it becomes financially responsible to do so. I love the LCD-2's because they fit my preferences so perfectly. The only thing that could truly benefit would be the soundstage which is a bit cramped. IMHO, they are one of the most aesthetically pleasing headphones I have come across as well!
> 
> Totally Off-Topic:
> If anyone likes Asian comics, I strongly urge you to give "Kingdom" a try. It is a personal favorite of mine!


the LCD-3 are a little wider. if you take an LCD-2 and stretch out the upper and lower extension, soundstage and instrument separation you get a LCD-3. it's not worth the $1000 unless you're a nut like me


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey guys,

Thanks for the responses but I think I've kind of changed my mind--partially due to me not considering I'd need to upgrade my audio chain to handle high end cans, and partially due to the fact that I've just been invited to another wedding and they want to do an expensive but awesome bachelor party.

New more specific question--*what would be the best sub $500 cans with good clarity and soundstage that would pair well with a Vali/Modi stack?*

Because I think spending beyond that I'd need to upgrade my chain and I'd rather not right now. Also, I listen to really all types of music except country. Classical, rock, metal, rap, electronic, dubstep, vocal jazz, etc. etc.

I also have a pair of DT990's and HD518's if that helps at all.

Cheers!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for the responses but I think I've kind of changed my mind--partially due to me not considering I'd need to upgrade my audio chain to handle high end cans, and partially due to the fact that I've just been invited to another wedding and they want to do an expensive but awesome bachelor party.
> 
> New more specific question--*what would be the best sub $500 cans with good clarity and soundstage that would pair well with a Vali/Modi stack?*
> 
> Because I think spending beyond that I'd need to upgrade my chain and I'd rather not right now. Also, I listen to really all types of music except country. Classical, rock, metal, rap, electronic, dubstep, vocal jazz, etc. etc.
> 
> I also have a pair of DT990's and HD518's if that helps at all.
> 
> Cheers!


I would probably go with the AKG K712. I'm probably going to pick up a pair myself.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> spending beyond that I'd need to upgrade my chain


No, you don't.

We've established that DAC differences are largely negligible/non-existent, and people have been using the Vali with HD 800s and the Abyss with good results.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Well that's good news. I do think the AKG K712 Pro's look pretty darn interesting though, and aren't obscenely expensive.


----------



## friend'scatdied

They're just the $150 Q701s with memory foam earpads and the headband bumps removed. Not really worth $300+.


----------



## silvrr

Since the subjective vs. objective thing has been a topic here lately I thought this was relevant. From Jason at Schiit.

Whole thread here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up
Quote:


> Actually, let's talk about measurements for a bit.
> 
> One of the problems in audio is that most common audio analyzers (Audio Precision, Stanford, DScope) have a number of pre-set measurements that make determining things like THD, IMD, S/N ratio, crosstalk, etc relatively simple. Which means this is what most people focus on. And then we get into a numbers game that ends in PPM distortion numbers, etc, which, in our opinion, do not always correlate to great sound.
> 
> Now, these types of measurements are important. But you need to take into account two things when making audio measurements, besides the pre-set menus:
> 
> 1. Is the system set up correctly?
> 
> First, whenever anyone says "making measurements is easy and absolute," they haven't read the 312-page manual that comes with a Stanford SR1. I like to ask, "So, how many thousands of hours do you have using an Audio Precision, Stanford, and DScope?" when people assert that measurements are absolute.
> 
> For example, something as simple as a bad cable can make your measurements completely meaningless. I've run into this a number of times. Same goes for bad jacks, power cables sitting on top of signal cables going to the analyzer, cellphones sitting next to the analyzer, ground loops, etc. Hell, we even blew up a generator output on one of our Stanfords somehow, and didn't know it until a bunch of weird measurements led us to do a loopback test.
> 
> And measurement can look very different depending on how things are set. Is it spectrum-weighted? Are there hardware filters in place? What's the FIR window? How much averaging? How many points? What's the noise floor of the analyzer on wide bandwidth and narrow bandwidth? What THD spikes does the analyzer create?
> 
> The reality is, measurements aren't 100% repeatable. Which is why we provide measurement summaries that are very conservative, rather than long printouts from the Stanfords.
> 
> 2. Are you measuring the right things?
> 
> This is the big one. Looking at standard THD at 1K or 20K or CCIF IMD is one thing-and, to be fair, you still have to look at it over a wide bandwidth, not high-res measurements limited to 30 or 40kHz.
> 
> Looking at a multitone source (which the Stanford allows you to create-up combining several different frequencies at once) is much more revealing and interesting. We don't publish this data because it doesn't match any industry standards, and also because we've come to our own measurement regime that produces what we consider to be meaningful results. However, we could be fooling ourselves, so best to keep it internal.
> 
> Also, looking at jitter beyond a Jtest-style signal from the analyzer is more interesting. This is one case where you should not be using an audio analyzer-where it's better to use an interval counter at the actual clock pins. Measuring things this way quickly makes you question the advantages of today's buzzword-compliant femto clocks.
> 
> But these are only a couple of examples. Do we know all the measurements correlate exactly to a DAC or amplifier's perceived performance? No. Do we have a better idea of how our products perform? Yes.
> 
> So, we'll keep measuring&#8230;and we'll keep listening&#8230;and we'll keep driving some people crazy because we do both.


----------



## bumblebee1980

some of the D/A converters I have owned over the years were musical sounding and some were very digital and made old recordings unbearable to listen to. some measured well and some not so much. they all had different features (PCM Filters, DSD Filters, non-oversampling, balanced output, remote control, preamp, displays etc). some had nicer USB implementations (ie XMOS vs older USB receivers like the Tenor 7022). some were better built than others.

I bought the Mytek Stereo 192 DSD because there is a good chance i'm going back to school in the fall. if I don't go back to school i'm going to drop down to a Eastern Electric Minimax, Schiit Gungnir or something else. I don't endorse spending thousands of dollars on a boutique D/A converter.

find a D/A converter with the features you need in your budget. see if anybody has measured it. check some reviews and opinions. if you can't get your hands on one just buy it from *a store with a good return policy* and the same goes for amplifiers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

actually I would probably buy a Lampizator if I could afford it









http://www.lampizator.eu/NEWDAC/Lampizator/Welcome_to_LampizatOr.html

maybe i'll take a trip to Poland and find one at Good Will


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've really considered the Alpha Dog's, but I'd like to hear them first.
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the alpha dogs and i think i prefer them to my HE-500s. They probably sound a bit better then the HD650s but i would say the HD650s are better value for money. I havnt heard a lot of closed headphones but they do indeed seem fairly open, and they are very comfy.
Click to expand...

I currently have some HE-500's and like them for the most part except I can't usually find a quiet place to listen so I was considering some Alpha Dogs since they're closed back. Could you comment a little more on the differences between the two?

I'm also open to suggestions for any other closed back headphones with a sound similar to the HE-500's if anyone has any input.


----------



## BoredErica

O2 Dac+Amp combo AND HD800s are set to be delivered today. Both from USPS.

Yeah, I'm not going to tell my mom I bought these.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> O2 Dac+Amp combo AND HD800s are set to be delivered today. Both from USPS.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to tell my mom I bought these.


Holy hell, how can you afford those when you're still a teen?

I'm jealous.

I worked part time all through high school and I still wouldn't have been able to afford all that.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> O2 Dac+Amp combo AND HD800s are set to be delivered today. Both from USPS.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to tell my mom I bought these.
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell, how can you afford those when you're still a teen?
> I'm jealous.
> 
> I worked part time all through high school and I still wouldn't have been able to afford all that.
Click to expand...

Seriously.... I mean, I could hardly afford my M50s let alone the rest of my computer anything.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> O2 Dac+Amp combo AND HD800s are set to be delivered today. Both from USPS.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not going to tell my mom I bought these.


Should be a cool pairing. Just be ready for the most ludicrously revealing headphones you could imagine.


----------



## friend'scatdied

SR-009 is actually more revealing and SR-Omega even more so.

Certainly the most revealing dynamic though (even compared to orthodynamics), and IMHO the very best. Very hard to beat the HD 800 for the price from a technical standpoint unless the sound signature doesn't suit you (which seems to be the case for many).

The best thing the HD 800 does really is the sound stage and imaging. It's superior to the SR-009 and AB-1266 in these respects.


----------



## roflcopter159

Probably a pretty dumb question that I think I know the answer to but I want to make sure anyway:
I have the Aune T1 which is a 24bit/96KHz DAC/Amp. If I buy and download an album from HDtracks in 24bit/192KHz, will I be able to play it through my T1? I assume so (with some downsampling), but I don't really want to buy the album only to find I can't listen to it on my set up.

Also, I understand that with my setup, hearing differences between the two would probably be near impossible, but the price difference is fairly minor and then if (more like when) I upgrade to something bigger and better, I would like to have the highest quality files I can get my hands on.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Probably a pretty dumb question that I think I know the answer to but I want to make sure anyway:
> I have the Aune T1 which is a 24bit/96KHz DAC/Amp. If I buy and download an album from HDtracks in 24bit/192KHz, will I be able to play it through my T1? I assume so (with some downsampling), but I don't really want to buy the album only to find I can't listen to it on my set up.
> 
> Also, I understand that with my setup, hearing differences between the two would probably be near impossible, but the price difference is fairly minor and then if (more like when) I upgrade to something bigger and better, I would like to have the highest quality files I can get my hands on.


Any setup can play any quality and bit rate of audio.

You could play 192KHz with an on board dac, and you could play 24KHz audio on your Aune T1.

You just might not get the "full quality" out of the track on your Aune T1. But realistically, you would never hear the difference.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Any setup can play any quality and bit rate of audio.
> 
> You could play 192KHz with an on board dac, and you could play 24KHz audio on your Aune T1.
> 
> You just might not get the "full quality" out of the track on your Aune T1. But realistically, you would never hear the difference.


Ok, thanks, that's what I thought. Just making sure


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> Holy hell, how can you afford those when you're still a teen?
> 
> I'm jealous.
> 
> I worked part time all through high school and I still wouldn't have been able to afford all that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Seriously.... I mean, I could hardly afford my M50s let alone the rest of my computer anything.


Depends on how rich your family is, how generous they are, and how long you work part time.








Don't worry guys, I'm sure you guys will get to HD800s or even beyond later on. Just a matter of time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> SR-009 is actually more revealing and SR-Omega even more so.
> 
> Certainly the most revealing dynamic though (even compared to orthodynamics), and IMHO the very best. Very hard to beat the HD 800 for the price from a technical standpoint unless the sound signature doesn't suit you (which seems to be the case for many).
> 
> The best thing the HD 800 does really is the sound stage and imaging. It's superior to the SR-009 and AB-1266 in these respects.


I want my positional audio.

I am so tired of getting knifed in Battlefield.

I hate knifers.

I hate them.

I'd rather get shot in the back.

If it were up to me, I'd remove knives from Battlefield.

Until then, I'll settle for positional audio, lol.

What's the deal with SR Omega, is that like limited edition or something?

What's the sound of the 009 and Omega like, is it bassy?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Probably a pretty dumb question that I think I know the answer to but I want to make sure anyway:
> I have the Aune T1 which is a 24bit/96KHz DAC/Amp. If I buy and download an album from HDtracks in 24bit/192KHz, will I be able to play it through my T1? I assume so (with some downsampling), but I don't really want to buy the album only to find I can't listen to it on my set up.
> 
> Also, I understand that with my setup, hearing differences between the two would probably be near impossible, but the price difference is fairly minor and then if (more like when) I upgrade to something bigger and better, I would like to have the highest quality files I can get my hands on.
> Although I recall reading an article from NWavguy, where he tests USB DACs that play 16 bit and found out that it only delivered 16 bits when the computer volume was turned to max. If the person is too lazy to turn the volume knob on the DAC/Amp itself, the person would be getting degraded audio by a little bit. So if you have 24bit DAC you could have volume not max in Windows and still get 16 bits or more.
> 
> I think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Should be a cool pairing. Just be ready for the most ludicrously revealing headphones you could imagine.
> My friend and I decided to put the Duck Song in mp3 to test the HD800s along with other normal tracks.
> And the guy helping us was like... Why do you have mp3 in there? So we listened to the Duck Song on full blast.







Revealing headphones with the Duck Song FTW.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

I've read a post before in other forums that a filter modded Superlux 681 can be "closely" compared to HD800 in terms of sound signature. If so, that would be a best cheap HP ever? Sorry, if i sounded off topic...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> I've read a post before in other forums that a filter modded Superlux 681 can be "closely" compared to HD800 in terms of sound signature. If so, that would be a best cheap HP ever? Sorry, if i sounded off topic...


Sound signature is very personal I'm fairly certain that I would not enjoy the sound signature of the HD800 and would prefer something like the LCD-3. If that sound signature suits you, then the Superlux 681 modded would be pretty good for that price range. However, if you're like me and you like a warm or dark sound signature, you'd prefer something else. The HD800 is one of the best headphones out there but it is by no means the best and just because it exhibits a certain sound signature doesn't meant that that specific sound signature is the best.


----------



## mikeaj

Yup and HD 800's still going to have more subbass extension, more treble extension, some less treble peaks, less distortion, less ringing, and a whole lot more comfort.

HD 681 is just a straight-up good value headphone if you're looking for something a little bright and can deal with the ergonomics, fit, and materials.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The sound signature is probably one of the very least favored features of the HD 800. I consider its treble to be far too bright to be tolerable under ordinary circumstances. Its merits are rather in its spatial properties, resolution, and superb technical performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Depends on how rich your family is, how generous they are, and how long you work part time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want my positional audio.
> I am so tired of getting knifed in Battlefield.
> I hate knifers.
> I hate them.
> I'd rather get shot in the back.
> If it were up to me, I'd remove knives from Battlefield.
> Until then, I'll settle for positional audio, lol.
> 
> What's the deal with SR Omega, is that like limited edition or something?
> What's the sound of the 009 and Omega like, is it bassy?


Seems to be a common property of certain cultural family structures from the middle-class upwards. I'm endlessly thankful to my parents for what I have.

The Q701 + Dolby Headphone might have been a more cost-effective solution for gaming. I'm not sure how incrementally helpful the HD 800s will be as footsteps inherently get drowned out by gunfire and vehicles in BF3/BF4's mixing, and rightly so.

About 300-400 SR-Omegas were produced from 1993-1995, designed to compete against the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus and performing at the same level but with different flavors. The original Stax went bankrupt in 1995 mid-production (spread too thin as it also made tonearms, DACs, speakers, pre-amps and power amps among other things). It was revived sometime in 1996 and now produces pretty much headphone systems exclusively, and the original Omegas are now just relics of history.

The SR-Omega and SR-009 both have excellent bass, though neither has much in the way of bass emphasis/exaggeration (the latter has some treble emphasis). The original Omegas have some of the largest transducers ever fitted onto a headphone -- 90mm in diameter with almost 10 square inches of radiating area -- specifically designed to address bass (or lack thereof) in other Stax designs.


----------



## BoredErica

Well, post office said nobody answered the door to pick up the Odac. Funny claim, because two of us are sitting near the front door. What utter BS. People need to learn how to knock a door properly. I don't even...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The sound signature is probably one of the very least favored features of the HD 800. I consider its treble to be far too bright to be tolerable under ordinary circumstances. Its merits are rather in its spatial properties, resolution, and superb technical performance.
> Seems to be a common property of certain cultural family structures from the middle-class upwards. I'm endlessly thankful to my parents for what I have.
> 
> The Q701 + Dolby Headphone might have been a more cost-effective solution for gaming. I'm not sure how incrementally helpful the HD 800s will be as footsteps inherently get drowned out by gunfire and vehicles in BF3/BF4's mixing, and rightly so.
> 
> About 300-400 SR-Omegas were produced from 1993-1995, designed to compete against the Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus and performing at the same level but with different flavors. The original Stax went bankrupt in 1995 mid-production (spread too thin as it also made tonearms, DACs, speakers, pre-amps and power amps among other things). It was revived sometime in 1996 and now produces pretty much headphone systems exclusively, and the original Omegas are now just relics of history.
> 
> The SR-Omega and SR-009 both have excellent bass, though neither has much in the way of bass emphasis/exaggeration (the latter has some treble emphasis). The original Omegas have some of the largest transducers ever fitted onto a headphone -- 90mm in diameter with almost 10 square inches of radiating area -- specifically designed to address bass (or lack thereof) in other Stax designs.
> I don't get why they don't go back and make SR Omega II or something. Same with the Orpheus.


How does one quantify resolution and technical performance of a headphone?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Yup and HD 800's still going to have more subbass extension, more treble extension, some less treble peaks, less distortion, less ringing, and a whole lot more comfort.
> 
> HD 681 is just a straight-up good value headphone if you're looking for something a little bright and can deal with the ergonomics, fit, and materials.


I think he simply meant they'd have a similar balance. Like a super entry-level "version" if you will.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, post office said nobody answered the door to pick up the Odac. Funny claim, because two of us are sitting near the front door. What utter BS. People need to learn how to knock a door properly. I don't even...
> How does one quantify resolution and technical performance of a headphone?


After Stax was reformed in 1996 they made a model designated SR-007 and dubbed "Omega2". This was released in 1997. Some prefer its darker tonal balance but I think the SR-007 is several steps back in terms of resolution.

Resolution can be exemplified by the relationships between a variety of measurements, from an ideal frequency response that conforms as closely as possible to the compensation curve required for our ears (without significant peaks and troughs otherwise), clean and short-lived decay, very low odd-order harmonic distortion. I believe the SR-Omega has the fastest decay of any headphone manufactured and measured (~1ms or less to -30dB throughout the audible range). Sounds don't really have the opportunity to mask or obscure one another.

In other news, TH-600 is in. Definitely bright around 6KHz. Midrange pulled back for sure.


----------



## EpicPie

If anyone is looking for something to listen to. Just put out my bootleg pack on soundcloud.










__
https://soundcloud.com/raidzero%2Fsets%2F1000-likes-bootleg-pack


----------



## phillyd

I got about 30 minutes of listening in on the Skullcandy Crusher at my university's tech store. They are a very cool experience. I would like them much more if their actual extension was as deep as the sensation55 driver's extension was. They roll off really bad below about 60Hz. Very cool and fun too. I'd like to try some of the sub-$100 bass cannons and compare.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> In other news, TH-600 is in. Definitely bright around 6KHz. Midrange pulled back for sure.


That's sad to hear. Guess I have to search for a different bass monster headphone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I got to try out the ATH-M50X headphones for a brief moment today... Oh my, those ear pads are significantly more comfortable than the originals! So soft and squishy... ^_^


----------



## BoredErica

1.

How should I put the cables of the headphones so they don't get in the way when I'm using the computer? o.o This is a little trickier than I anticipated. If cable is in front of my, it touches my arm or gets in the way. Maybe if the cable goes behind me? Hmmm, I'll find a way.

2.

In general, should the ear hole be in the middle of the earcup? I'm not even sure what the call it, lol. HD800s are over the ear, the space where the ear goes when you put it on. I know, it varies per person but in general is there a rule?


----------



## pez

1.

You could route it between your legs somehow or route it around/under your keyboard.

2.

Whichever way sounds best







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 1.
> 
> You could route it between your legs somehow or route it around/under your keyboard.
> 
> 2.
> 
> Whichever way sounds best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


1.
That might work with the legs thing, because the HD800 cable is very long!

2.

I want the answers spoonfed to me like a baby.


----------



## pez

Everyone's ears and head are a bit different, but I find the HD650 are most comfortable and best sounding with the backs of my ears nearly scooped up by the back of the cups. Not sure how great that explanation is







.


----------



## BoredErica

Another question!

So different headphones require different amount of power to drive them sufficiently and if you fail to deliver sufficient power they have low volume and details get lost. But does raising the volume have the same effect as raising the omhs delivered to the headphone? I know that upping the omhs increases the volume, but does upping the volume have the same effect?

Also, have you guys heard of USB DACs not giving all 16 or 24 bit audio when the computer volume is not max? Therefore NWavguy recommends having audio in Windows set to max and changing volume via volume knob on the DAC/Amp combo itself.

EDIT:

Reading this atm:

http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-impedance-explained.html

Guessing that's a no to the first question...


----------



## Aaranu

Yeah dude if your using a dedicated amp, set windows to max and control volume by the actual amp itself.







How are your HD800s going?


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Yeah dude if your using a dedicated amp, set windows to max and control volume by the actual amp itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are your HD800s going?


I could have sworn it was better to keep it at zero, when you want to control it with an external source.


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Everyone's ears and head are a bit different, but I find the HD650 are most comfortable and best sounding with the backs of my ears nearly scooped up by the back of the cups. Not sure how great that explanation is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think the word you're looking for is 'contoured'.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I could have sworn it was better to keep it at zero, when you want to control it with an external source.


If your windows volume is at '0' then you would not get any sound at all.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> actually I would probably buy a Lampizator if I could afford it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lampizator.eu/NEWDAC/Lampizator/Welcome_to_LampizatOr.html
> 
> maybe i'll take a trip to Poland and find one at Good Will


I live in poland so can always help if you want to take a trip here (informations etc.)

I'm seriously impressed by this little DAC. ATM listening to 32bit(2822kbps) WAV. It's just a wow.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> If your windows volume is at '0' then you would not get any sound at all.


My windows volume is zero, in the Volume Mixer, and I still get plenty of sound... So I don't think that holds water. X_x


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I could have sworn it was better to keep it at zero, when you want to control it with an external source.


Nope always have windows volume turned all the way up then control volume from the amp


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> My windows volume is zero, in the Volume Mixer, and I still get plenty of sound... So I don't think that holds water. X_x


Yeah you must be getting confused with something mate.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Yeah you must be getting confused with something mate.


Confused with what, then, because I would really like to know some factual information. Rather than more random rumours...


----------



## sub50hz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> My windows volume is zero, in the Volume Mixer, and I still get plenty of sound... So I don't think that holds water. X_x


5/10 troll attempt.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> My windows volume is zero, in the Volume Mixer, and I still get plenty of sound... So I don't think that holds water. X_x


Must be confusing it with something else, because having volume at 0% in Windows is effectively muting any audio output. Works this way with both onboard audio, as well as external devices. I have my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 set to 100% in Windows, and then use the volume knob on my audio interface to adjust the actual output volume.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> I think the word you're looking for is 'contoured'.


Indeed I am!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I live in poland so can always help if you want to take a trip here (informations etc.)
> 
> I'm seriously impressed by this little DAC. ATM listening to 32bit(2822kbps) WAV. It's just a wow.


Looks attractive, too.

Hopefully at the meet tomorrow I can find some stuff to potentially buy







. I might actually get rid of the Asgard 2.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Must be confusing it with something else, because having volume at 0% in Windows is effectively muting any audio output. Works this way with both onboard audio, as well as external devices. I have my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 set to 100% in Windows, and then use the volume knob on my audio interface to adjust the actual output volume.


Then it must all be routed through my sound card, because I can still get plenty of sound to either my speakers or headphones. It must be magic. >_>


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Must be confusing it with something else, because having volume at 0% in Windows is effectively muting any audio output. Works this way with both onboard audio, as well as external devices. I have my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 set to 100% in Windows, and then use the volume knob on my audio interface to adjust the actual output volume.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it must all be routed through my sound card, because I can still get plenty of sound to either my speakers or headphones. It must be magic. >_>
Click to expand...

Or you're turning the sound on one device down, and not your sound card.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Or you're turning the sound on one device down, and not your sound card.


One device? What?







Windows itself isn't a "device"... Or do you mean the output device?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> One device? What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows itself isn't a "device"... Or do you mean the output device?


The output device is exactly what I mean. What else would I mean?

Please explain your hardware, what software you're using, what "volume" you're using (show the specific one in a screenshot).


----------



## biatchi

Are you using WASAPI or ASIO? I'm using WASAPI, if I move the slider to zero it has no effect as it's being bypassed.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Are you using WASAPI or ASIO? I'm using WASAPI, if I move the slider to zero it has no effect as it's being bypassed.


Isn't WASAPI the default, unless you are in a program that specifies, for all regular playback? I mean, my sound card does have ASIO drivers, but I wouldn't think that would affect *everything*...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The output device is exactly what I mean. What else would I mean?
> 
> Please explain your hardware, what software you're using, what "volume" you're using (show the specific one in a screenshot).


I'm not sure how to upload those regular size thumbnails that everyone else is....but I have a [email protected] card installed and the volume I use are the knobs on the speakers or, in the case of my sensitive headphones, the in-built mixer, otherwise my head would get blown off.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biatchi*
> 
> Are you using WASAPI or ASIO? I'm using WASAPI, if I move the slider to zero it has no effect as it's being bypassed.


I was curious, and tested this with my iBasso D-Zero. Windows volume/volume keys have NO affect on on the volume the DAC out puts.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Also, have you guys heard of USB DACs not giving all 16 or 24 bit audio when the computer volume is not max? Therefore NWavguy recommends having audio in Windows set to max and changing volume via volume knob on the DAC/Amp combo itself.
> 
> EDIT:
> Reading this atm:
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/headphone-impedance-explained.html
> Guessing that's a no to the first question...


An ohm is the unit of electrical impedance, not power or voltage or current or something that would make sense in the context.

Raising the volume setting means that the source is outputting a higher voltage level on pretty much every audio system. This means, for a given load (headphones), you get higher current and power via Ohm's Law and similar elementary relationships. The more power you put into the headphones, the louder the sound they will produce. i.e. the volume setting effectively thus increases the volume you get. Who'd have thunk?









If you are reducing the volume in software / OS anywhere, this is changing the audio data that is sent to the audio hardware. In other words, to get a lower volume the only option (the software has) available is to reduce the amplitude of everything. So if there is 16 bits of info per sample and you have 16 bit output, if you're say shifting the whole thing down by a couple bits so levels are 1/4 of before, you're losing 2 bits of precision before you even get to the hardware. With 16 bits of info per sample and 24 bit output, there's pretty much 8 zeros that can be shifted out before any more lowering reduces the precision.

The hardware itself has a noise floor too, and this doesn't scale (at least not much) with volume output. So shifting the signal level lower means it's at a lower level relative to noise, so you're tanking the SNR some.

In practice, the noise floor of whatever recording you're listening to, the ambient noise level in the room, and the fact that the relatively louder signal has a masking effect all mean that this stuff isn't often a big deal unless you're really dropping the volume a lot and then boosting it a lot later in hardware, in an amp, or with very sensitive IEMs.

You can hear for yourself the effect of bit depth reduction in some audio file hosted here (check the original video presentation for context):
http://ethanwiner.com/aes/

re: 0 volume

Yes, some external audio devices ignore whatever the OS volume setting is.


----------



## phillyd

I'm writing a research paper about headphones and buying headphones as an average consumer. I'll post it here when the first draft is done!


----------



## BoredErica

Bit of an issue here. The Odac/Amp combo is now here. Apperently Tyler from Mayflower wrote on the package that it was 1 pound in weight when it's actually 1 pound and 8 ounces, and USPS freaked out and wanted me to pay $4.30, lol.

But that's not the problem. Sometimes when I plug to quarter inch into the quarter inch jack on the Desktop model, the sound will mostly only play on the right ear. The left ear volume becomes very faint. And if I pull the quarter inch out a little bit (disconnect it slightly), the left becomes full power but the right becomes a bit faint. I think I got it to work so both are equal volume, but I have to pull the quarter inch cable out a little bit, as in it's not 100% fully connected into the jack. It works now but I'm afraid if I'm doing it all correct and it's the product's fault, that this might cause problems in the future. Or maybe I leave it like this and it's fine forever. Or maybe I'm losing something from the sound quality, I just won't know. Who knows?

And with the O2, there is no need to adjust impedance, right. Just plug and play. With STX I had to go into their software to adjust.

---uote:



> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm writing a research paper about headphones and buying headphones as an average consumer. I'll post it here when the first draft is done!


Ooo, for what class?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm writing a research paper about headphones and buying headphones as an average consumer. I'll post it here when the first draft is done!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo, for what class?
Click to expand...

Do you have another quarter inch jack device to test your headphones/adapter on? If not, then just email Mayflower about both issues.

I'm just writing it for English, so it isn't TOO technical.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you have another quarter inch jack device to test your headphones/adapter on? If not, then just email Mayflower about both issues.
> 
> I'm just writing it for English, so it isn't TOO technical.


Just tested by plugging in Rokits into sub, sub's 3.5mm to quarter inch. The difference between audio on left vs right is even worse now. The right speaker is several times louder than the left

Ugh, I hate shipping and all the hassle this will cause now.


----------



## BonzaiTree

A little off topic, but just sent off for my safety awards at work the other day. We get so many points for how long we've been without an incident, which we can use to buy a bunch of random stuff, usually branded with my "Company's Name Safety Award" somewhere on it.

One of the things I ordered was a bluetooth speaker so I can listen to music in the kitchen. Hopefully it sounds half decent.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BonzaiTree*
> 
> A little off topic, but just sent off for my safety awards at work the other day. We get so many points for how long we've been without an incident, which we can use to buy a bunch of random stuff, usually branded with my "Company's Name Safety Award" somewhere on it.
> 
> One of the things I ordered was a bluetooth speaker so I can listen to music in the kitchen. Hopefully it sounds half decent.


Try to figure out who the OEM is.


----------



## BonzaiTree

It's probably rubbish, but it's free essentially. I could have got a Sony dock instead, but then I wouldn't have had enough points for the $200 in gift cards to Canadian Tire that I'm gonna put towards an air conditioner for my apartment.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone ever have like a slight rattle in one ear-cup from their headphones?

I'm guessing it's just some debris inside, but it's ALWAYS the left-ear-cup.

Could this be something wrong with my HD650s? I have taken both sides apart like 10-15 times to see if I could find anything loose at all - nothing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone ever have like a slight rattle in one ear-cup from their headphones?
> 
> I'm guessing it's just some debris inside, but it's ALWAYS the left-ear-cup.
> 
> Could this be something wrong with my HD650s? I have taken both sides apart like 10-15 times to see if I could find anything loose at all - nothing.


could also be your ear. does it happen with other cans?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Confused with what, then, because I would really like to know some factual information. Rather than more random rumours...


Are you sure you are not using like the weird direct drivers or anything like that? I know if I start fiddling around with foobar and the software enough, I can essentially eliminate the windows volume control all together. Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Are you sure you are not using like the weird direct drivers or anything like that? I know if I start fiddling around with foobar and the software enough, I can essentially eliminate the windows volume control all together. Is that what you are referring to?


The thing is... I don't need to fiddle with software. Even things like Internet audio seem to by-pass the windows audio stack. Which just strikes me as really weird, and something I've never really heard about.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone ever have like a slight rattle in one ear-cup from their headphones?
> 
> I'm guessing it's just some debris inside, but it's ALWAYS the left-ear-cup.
> 
> Could this be something wrong with my HD650s? I have taken both sides apart like 10-15 times to see if I could find anything loose at all - nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> could also be your ear. does it happen with other cans?
Click to expand...

How could it be my ear?

Happened with my HD555. It goes away when I bang it lightly / blow sharply into the earcup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How could it be my ear?
> 
> Happened with my HD555. It goes away when I bang it lightly / blow sharply into the earcup.


Loose ear wax can "rattle" sometimes. Usually if it happens with multiple headphones, I would look for any consistencies; amp, source, ear, ect.


----------



## BoredErica

Or maybe you can wear them the other way so right earcup goes to left and then see if the sound occurs on your right ear.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's sad to hear. Guess I have to search for a different bass monster headphone.


The D2000 doesn't seem to have this problem. Based on the pad softness and Tyll's description it seems I have a pair of the 2012 edition. It's not bright and has VERY solid bass.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The D2000 doesn't seem to have this problem. Based on the pad softness and Tyll's description it seems I have a pair of the 2012 edition. It's not bright and has VERY solid bass.


I kinda want a high-end bass cannon but I don't think that exists. The Skullcandy Crushers were fun so I might grab those if I can get em for $60 or so until I can get some really good closed cans for home use like the D2K


----------



## phillyd

I use replay gain (by albums as tagged) in Foobar 2k. I'm using Wasapi so it skips windows control and volume all together. My DAC's volume is at max and even though the HE-300 are only 50Ω, maxing the volume on my amp is relatively quiet. I'm using a +8db "preamp" in Foobar, but If I'm blasting music that's just a tad quiet. +16db clips badly and I'm afraid +8 might clip in some louder songs.

Any suggestions? Also, what if I get much more power hungry headphones? Will this be a problem?

Just to be clear, I'm using my iBasso D-Zero with all effects off and my ASL MG-Head OTL MK3 with Electroharmonix EL84EH's and a Sovtek 12ax7.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I use replay gain (by albums as tagged) in Foobar 2k. I'm using Wasapi so it skips windows control and volume all together. My DAC's volume is at max and even though the HE-300 are only 50Ω, maxing the volume on my amp is relatively quiet. I'm using a +8db "preamp" in Foobar, but If I'm blasting music that's just a tad quiet. +16db clips badly and I'm afraid +8 might clip in some louder songs.
> 
> Any suggestions? Also, what if I get much more power hungry headphones? Will this be a problem?
> 
> Just to be clear, I'm using my iBasso D-Zero with all effects off and my ASL MG-Head OTL MK3 with Electroharmonix EL84EH's and a Sovtek 12ax7.


Ugh, none of these companies publish the relevant output level specs, preferring consumers to take the groping-around-in-the-darkness approach (though if those options are aftermarket then things may be different anyway).

Okay, first off, let's make sure we're meaning what we're saying regarding power. HE-300 needs more power / volume than most dynamic headphones, just falling shy of say AKG K/Q 7xx and 812. In fact, it should be more than HE-400. However, Beyerdynamic DT 770/880/990 600 ohms versions need less power but more voltage (power being voltage squared divided by the resistance).

If the amp is OTL then you could be losing a lot of the signal across the amp's internal output impedance*. This wouldn't be as much the case with headphones of higher impedance that some might casually say are hard to drive.

Are you using the aux out of the iBasso? What's the max level out of that*? You could try running out of the headphone output port, which might have a higher output level*. For most headphone amps the electronics are competent enough that using the amplifier to drive the ~10 kohm input impedance of another amplifier should have a negligible effect on sound quality-certainly much less than software +X dB preamp and potentially clipping some louder songs. (though in foobar, use advanced limiter to mitigate that effect some)

*all stuff marked by this you could figure on your own with a cheapo multimeter and maybe some standard audio cables and junk because the vendors can't be bothered to list these things themselves.

Actually, for a quick sanity check, what's the volume like with the headphones plugged into the iBasso D-Zero itself with the highest gain? Roughly how much different?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I kinda want a high-end bass cannon but I don't think that exists. The Skullcandy Crushers were fun so I might grab those if I can get em for $60 or so until I can get some really good closed cans for home use like the D2K


Considered Ultrasone Pro 900?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Ugh, none of these companies publish the relevant output level specs, preferring consumers to take the groping-around-in-the-darkness approach (though if those options are aftermarket then things may be different anyway).
> 
> Okay, first off, let's make sure we're meaning what we're saying regarding power. HE-300 needs more power / volume than most dynamic headphones, just falling shy of say AKG K/Q 7xx and 812. In fact, it should be more than HE-400. However, Beyerdynamic DT 770/880/990 600 ohms versions need less power but more voltage (power being voltage squared divided by the resistance).
> 
> If the amp is OTL then you could be losing a lot of the signal across the amp's internal output impedance*. This wouldn't be as much the case with headphones of higher impedance that some might casually say are hard to drive.
> 
> Are you using the aux out of the iBasso? What's the max level out of that*? You could try running out of the headphone output port, which might have a higher output level*. For most headphone amps the electronics are competent enough that using the amplifier to drive the ~10 kohm input impedance of another amplifier should have a negligible effect on sound quality-certainly much less than software +X dB preamp and potentially clipping some louder songs. (though in foobar, use advanced limiter to mitigate that effect some)
> 
> *all stuff marked by this you could figure on your own with a cheapo multimeter and maybe some standard audio cables and junk because the vendors can't be bothered to list these things themselves.
> 
> Actually, for a quick sanity check, what's the volume like with the headphones plugged into the iBasso D-Zero itself with the highest gain? Roughly how much different?


I have a switch that lets me choose between OTL and Transformer output. No discernible difference in volume. There are two inputs and two ouptuts as well, no discernible difference there either. I tested the following configurations with max volume on both devices:
A: D-Zero line-out>MG-Head amp>headphones
B-Zero headphone out low gain>MG Head amp>headphones
C: D-Zero headphone out low gain>headphones
D: D-Zero headphone out high gain>MG Head amp>headphones
E: D-Zero Headphone out high gain>headphones.

From loudest to quietest, they ranked: D, E, B, C, A
The gap between D and E is small, so is the gap between B and C.

EDIT: While messing with inputs I accidentally rested the inside of my forearm on a hot EL84. Icing it now ouch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Considered Ultrasone Pro 900?


They seem to be VERY mid bass oriented and sibilant to some ears.

Anyone have any suggestions for budget ($100 or under?) bass cannons that don't lack mids completely and don't have sibilant highs? I'd like to have something until I can get some D2K's.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, maybe the transformer is just 1:1 on the output. So the headphone amp with those headphones is pretty much not increasing the gain at all at max volume, interesting.

By the way, Sony XB-500 (bass extension is far into midrange though). Generally these types of sets just aren't that good.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, maybe the transformer is just 1:1 on the output. So the headphone amp with those headphones is pretty much not increasing the gain at all at max volume, interesting.
> 
> By the way, Sony XB-500 (bass extension is far into midrange though). Generally these types of sets just aren't that good.


Yeah I kinda just want something to rattle my ears off. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I will jokingly say the Yorkville Paraline series would do wonders. Pity they're speakers, and cost an arm and a leg each


----------



## Pawelr98

Anyone knows what does the "gain" option in the FiiO E07K (other than bumping volume) ?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Anyone knows what does the "gain" option in the FiiO E07K (other than bumping volume) ?


Nothing.

I mean, what else are you expecting a different gain to do? (uh, okay, fine, higher gain may result in slightly higher distortion figures measured on analyzer; higher gain inherently means input signal is scaled up by a higher gain factor so you're bringing up the level of the source's noise floor by more; and so on)


----------



## Alex132

So tempted to buy a pair of 8030A's for $700... but then I'd struggle to find a good sub :/


----------



## phillyd

So here's that paper I said I wrote. I'm open to critiques!

HeadphonesfortheConsumer.pdf 129k .pdf file


I'd also love suggestions on how I can use it.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So here's that paper I said I wrote. I'm open to critiques!
> 
> HeadphonesfortheConsumer.pdf 129k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I'd also love suggestions on how I can use it.


What, no fancy frequency graphs?







I guess I read it with the wrong intentions...


----------



## BoredErica

It was written for English class.
It's a decent essay. I knew multiple people that spoke normal English but when pressed to write an essay, have their grammar turn to absolute garbage. I read most of it and skimmed the rest.

The audio world is complex.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah it's beginner only, and like Darkwizzie said, for English class.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah it's beginner only, and like Darkwizzie said, for English class.


Maybe your English teacher is a resident audiophile and owns HD800s.









My O2/Dac combo is set to be delivered tomorrow to Tyler of Mayflower Electronics. I will probably receive it before end of next.. err... this week (Since we consider Sunday as the first day of the week).

Little impatient, because I want my Objective and I want it last week! Maybe I'll do a review after everything is said and done.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Maybe your English teacher is a resident audiophile and owns HD800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My O2/Dac combo is set to be delivered tomorrow to Tyler of Mayflower Electronics. I will probably receive it before end of next.. err... this week (Since we consider Sunday as the first day of the week).
> 
> Little impatient, because I want my Objective and I want it last week! Maybe I'll do a review after everything is said and done.


Bet you're excited! And I think he's gonna consider getting some good headphones after this. (he read my first draft and loved it)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So here's that paper I said I wrote. I'm open to critiques!
> 
> HeadphonesfortheConsumer.pdf 129k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I'd also love suggestions on how I can use it.


I like it. I predict a B+


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I like it. I predict a B+


It all depends on the teacher.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Bet you're excited! And I think he's gonna consider getting some good headphones after this. (he read my first draft and loved it)


I really like the NWavguy. I like his message, and the way he goes about solving a problem he sees. Trying to look past inevitable human bias like the Mcgurk Effect, etc, has always been my style. Excited but more impatient that anything else, lol. The amp/dac was supposed to be ready the same day as my headphones.

Like, what is this? 2 days to bounce around San Jose? 2 days to move a few miles, and then by the end of tomorrow, all the way from San Jose to New York? USPS is an enigma.


----------



## pez

Since we're on the topic of the HD800; I'll throw it out there that the HD800 are probably my least favorite headphone I've ever heard. The Q701's were even more 'lively' than the HD800. If it came down to it, I'd even prefer the K812's over them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well, it has been a long time!

So, here's something to contribute:
Steelseires 9H headset review:
http://www.overclock.net/products/steelseries-9h-gaming-headset-for-pc-mac-and-mobile-devices/reviews/6603

Klipsch X7i earphone review - stay away from these please: (full review with pictures is on my website)


Spoiler: Full review



Pros: Looks and design, accessories
Cons: Overall sound quality, microphonics, price

Packaging & Accessories: 7/10
Build Quality: 7/10
Design & Look: 9/10
Microphonics (higher ratings means lower cable noise): 6/10
Isolation: 7/10
Comfort: 6/10
Audio Quality: 6/10
Value: 3/10
My final Rating: 6/10

Purchase Date: October 2013
Purchase Price: £130

Packaging, accessories, box content, overall first impressions (look wise)

Packaging:
The packaging was relatively simple. There wasn't much to say about it, apart from the fact that it was not really impressive nor was it something that disappointed me.

Accessories:
The contents of the package were decent - although I didn't really expect much from it - I did however want something a little more for the £130 price tag these earphones are set at. If I were to buy something that expensive, I would have expected something a little more. For example, some foam tips and even more sets of silicone tips (with different colours). However I was left relatively unimpressed. There wasn't anything to really be excited about, nor was there huge disappointment - as I did quite like the inclusion of the aeroplane adapter and the carrying case - which gave the overall package a more premium feel to it.

Overall first impressions:
Overall my first impressions were a little hit and miss - I wasn't sure what to expect from the X7i's before receiving them, but I really did expect a little more. If these were priced at £40 -then sure it would have been satisfactory. However we're talking about one of the top-of-the-line earphones from Klipsch. At least that's what we're lead to believe by the big price tag.

Build Quality

The build quality of the X7i's was again a little hit and miss. I really liked the design of the earphones themselves, despite being a little flashy for my tastes. The wire that's included is also nice and "tangle free" as it has a flat-cable design.
However there were a few things that I didn't really like with the X7i's build. First of all, the 3.5mm jack is a straight jack, rather than a right-angled jack. To add to this, the cable strain at the jack is a little worrying. I feel as if in several months of use, they will become loose and start falling apart.

By the earphone's connection, again the cable strain is worrying and slightly weak. If these were to be accidentally yanked from your ears, they would most certainly break.

The earphones are also a little heavy on the ears. Thus wearing them straight-down can be a slight problem. Thus I was often wearing the earphones over-the-ear and that also caused another problem - with the remote (which doesn't fully work on certain Android devices) and is over-sized as it is, being too far up for it to be of any use to me. Thus what I'm trying to say is simple: With the earphones over-the-ear, the remote was near my chin, meaning it was uncomfortable to wear either way.

Finally I should mention the cable noise of these earphones was quite bad when worn straight down. I was less than impressed by its performance in that respect. However, with the earphones worn over-the-ear, I found the microphonics to be almost completely eliminated. I've found this to be the case with a lot of earphones that have the flat cable design. The earphones often have great untangle abilities, but lack the ability to eliminate microphonics, which is something that's incredibly important for people on-the-go - where earphones are really designed to shine and be used.

Thus the overall build quality is decent, but it is far from perfect, especially for a product that's quite expensive.

Now the overall look, comfort and isolation

Look:
The looks were quite appealing to me. I found the ceramic design to be very elegant and sometimes eye-catching. The cable lacked character, however that wasn't something I was really expecting to stand out.
Overall, the looks are very nice and elegant - some might even say artistic.

Isolation:
The isolation of these earphones wasn't excellent, but still vastly impressive in comparison to other earphones I've had the pleasure of listening. The isolation was thus good, although not perfect. I think it's related to the relatively small-factor size of the earphones which incidentally doesn't passively cancel out background noise.

Finally the comfort:
The comfort was hit and miss for me. I quite liked the comfort of these earphones, whilst they were being worn straight down. However, whilst being worn like this, I often found the earphones slipping out of my ears. It wasn't tip related - although foam tips did help a little - thus why I thought foam tips should have been included from the get-go. Furthermore, when the earphones are worn straight down, I found that there was quite a lot of microphonics.
I thus found myself having to wear them over-the-ear, so that they don't fall out of my ears. However, as noted in the build quality section - I found the mic controls too near my head for my own comfort.

Thus overall, the comfort wasn't great - but it could have been worse, if it wasn't for the design of the earphones.

Sound Quality

The sound quality was something I was expecting to really blow me away. Especially considering the issues I faced with the other aspects of the earphones. However, this was not really the case. I was left quite disappointed in the end, with a boring sounding earphone that didn't really excel in any of the frequencies. I would have understood it being a "neutral", but yet capable earphone, but this wasn't the case at all. It really didn't extend into the lows nor the highs very well. For an expensive set of earphones, I could have been even more harsh on the ratings. Thus, I really didn't blend well with these earphones. I've come across "boring" sounding earphones, such as the Vsonic GR07 MK2, the Fischer Audio TBA-04 and the Denon C400 - where all three earphones listed were spectacular in their own right. However the Klipsch's were to me a lower-end model of the X10i's - they in fact share the same drivers (from what I remember the Klipsch rep telling me at a tech event over a year ago). Thus it seems to me Klipsch just went: "How can we make a cheaper version of this earphone?" I should state, I did demo the X10i's that were an ex-work colleagues and couldn't for the life of me understand why people liked thin sounding, highs piercing earphones - especially at the higher-tier price range. Regardless, those were just a short demo - not a review sample, that I get to keep and test with a variety of music and scenarios - as I did with the X7i.

Lows:
As stated above, it was rather unimpressive. In fact, I found that the mid-bass was suffocated, whilst the sub-bass was non-existent. Unlike the Klipsch S4's, which really had a precise and clean sounding low-end response. The X7i's on the other hand were just disappointing in all aspects of the low-end reproduction. With that said, they did do a decent job with their mid-bass, by staying "true" to the Klipsch sound signature. Thus not overwhelming the mids with too much bass slam.

Mids/highs:
The mids and highs were on-par average. The mids lacked any sort of emphasis - this meant the sound that came out often felt "boring". Despite being accustom to balanced-sounding earphones, I didn't feel the mids of the X7i's could compete with the likes of the FA TBA-04's for example. It just felt "off" and not quite right. This can be quite subjective - but after owning quite a lot of earphones, I can safely say the mids were mediocre at best.
The highs were also mediocre - they did a nice job giving a bit of life to an otherwise boring sounding earphone, but on the other hand didn't really shine through. Almost as if they were limited in some respects and thus extension of the highs was definitely not on the agenda.
This left me disappointed, as I've known Klipsch earphones for really excelling in these two domains.

Soundstage:
Finally the soundstage - I found it to be actually quite pleasant. I really liked the "odd sounding" decay - which was a direct effect of the ceramic material used for the body of the earphone. Despite it not being perfect, it certainly did well by producing sounds from different directions.

Sound Quality Ratings
Lows: 5/10
Mids: 6/10
Highs: 6/10
Soundstage: 7/10

Conclusions and final thoughts

Overall, the X7i's were an honest disappointment to my ears. I was expecting a lot more - I feel that my very short demo at the tech event a year ago, really corresponded with my review sample. I feel the X7i's are aimed too high-market for their own good and really shouldn't be in that price bracket. If these were priced at around £50 - I could see it being a different review, where flaws are to be expected and "perfection" is far from the final product. However at £130, it's asking for a lot of trouble and negativity and that's exactly what I felt about it. I would never, ever recommend these to anyone (no matter the music taste) at their given price range. There are far more superior earphones out there, that really outclass it. Be it for a more bass-orientated genre of music or even classical - there's earphones for all sorts that come in cheaper and much better. To an extent, I would even suggest the S4's over the X7i's any day of the week to someone looking for earphones PURELY in the Klipsch range.

Hope you enjoyed my review!
-TotallydubbedHD


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So here's that paper I said I wrote. I'm open to critiques!
> 
> HeadphonesfortheConsumer.pdf 129k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I'd also love suggestions on how I can use it.


Well written, well presented.
Pictures, graphs maybe even a survey would do that paper a lot of justice.
Its use can be posted on a blog (ie mine) - where it would try and draw the attention of the average consumer.

EDIT:
Read further down and saw your comments about ear buds. Good to include that - I would also like to say:
Most people aren't aware of: Better isolation = less hearing damage. Which is a huge concern for a person's health.


----------



## BoredErica

Anyone get caught singing to the song you're listening to on your headphones? Lol.







I have a friend over at my place. Sometimes he knows exactly what song I'm listening to from the sound escaping the headphones, but sometimes the song seems loud on my end yet he can't hear it at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of the HD800; I'll throw it out there that the HD800 are probably my least favorite headphone I've ever heard. The Q701's were even more 'lively' than the HD800. If it came down to it, I'd even prefer the K812's over them.


*BLASPHEMOUS! *


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> *BLASPHEMOUS! *


It's all just sound signature preference anyway, I personally liked the sound stage of the K701 but I liked the sound signature of the HD650 over it!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Since we're on the topic of the HD800; I'll throw it out there that the *HD800 are probably my least favorite headphone I've ever heard.*


Oh, please.









Though it would be pretty difficult to argue with the HD 800 if it successfully replicated the overall sound signature of, say, a HD 600.


----------



## BoredErica

I think we're at the point where discussing favorite headphones is like discussing your favorite color and why it's your favorite color.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think we're at the point where discussing favorite headphones is like discussing your favorite color and why it's your favorite color.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Oh, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it would be pretty difficult to argue with the HD 800 if it successfully replicated the overall sound signature of, say, a HD 600.


See we both sat down, stole a pair of HD800s and listened to them on about 20 different amps. They suck....they will always suck....and unless your brain comes with a bass boost of like 10DB then they will continue to suck for all eternity.

At the 1K plus range either go with the LCD2 or a stax headphone that suits your fancy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Anyone get caught singing to the song you're listening to on your headphones? Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend over at my place. Sometimes he knows exactly what song I'm listening to from the sound escaping the headphones, but sometimes the song seems loud on my end yet he can't hear it at all.
> 
> *BLASPHEMOUS! *" src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" style="border-width:0px;">


No, and actually I would like to propose a theory.

After this last head-fi meet I noticed that young people did not like the HD800s and older people did. The HD800s are very bright and bass light. From what I gathered from the older folk, they all seemed to prefer that sound signature.

I am thinking it is because the older folk have lost too much hearing in the highs, and I would be willing to bet that Senn. specifically designed their headphones to suit the older generation since they are really the target audience.


----------



## BoredErica

Shots fired!


----------



## mikeaj

That's what people used to say about the DT 880s, K701s, etc.

Personally, I'm not sure I much buy that explanation unless the listeners don't often hear live music. I mean, if you have hearing loss, IRL sounds will be affected by that too. Are you going to want something different than the usual point of reference?


----------



## BoredErica

I do have below average high frequency hearing though IIRC, from like 3rd grade hearing tests.









Have people bought multiple headphones from Amazon, try them at home for a week or two, and then return every one but the one they decided to keep? Sounds like a good plan if it works. Better to test at home.


----------



## Calbert

HD 800 bass is just too clean. But I think they have to keep it "light" to maintain the level of detail.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Well I preferred the Fostex TH-900 over the HD800s myself. But that's due to my taste in music - that requires a bit more of a meaty sound, rather than airy one.
For gaming I would be torn though.

Regardless, both are silly money to me. I don't use my headphones that much to justify spending that much on them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well, it has been a long time!
> 
> So, here's something to contribute:
> Steelseires 9H headset review:
> http://www.overclock.net/products/steelseries-9h-gaming-headset-for-pc-mac-and-mobile-devices/reviews/6603
> 
> Klipsch X7i earphone review - stay away from these please: (full review with pictures is on my website)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Full review
> 
> 
> 
> Pros: Looks and design, accessories
> Cons: Overall sound quality, microphonics, price
> 
> Packaging & Accessories: 7/10
> Build Quality: 7/10
> Design & Look: 9/10
> Microphonics (higher ratings means lower cable noise): 6/10
> Isolation: 7/10
> Comfort: 6/10
> Audio Quality: 6/10
> Value: 3/10
> My final Rating: 6/10
> 
> Purchase Date: October 2013
> Purchase Price: £130
> 
> Packaging, accessories, box content, overall first impressions (look wise)
> 
> Packaging:
> The packaging was relatively simple. There wasn't much to say about it, apart from the fact that it was not really impressive nor was it something that disappointed me.
> 
> Accessories:
> The contents of the package were decent - although I didn't really expect much from it - I did however want something a little more for the £130 price tag these earphones are set at. If I were to buy something that expensive, I would have expected something a little more. For example, some foam tips and even more sets of silicone tips (with different colours). However I was left relatively unimpressed. There wasn't anything to really be excited about, nor was there huge disappointment - as I did quite like the inclusion of the aeroplane adapter and the carrying case - which gave the overall package a more premium feel to it.
> 
> Overall first impressions:
> Overall my first impressions were a little hit and miss - I wasn't sure what to expect from the X7i's before receiving them, but I really did expect a little more. If these were priced at £40 -then sure it would have been satisfactory. However we're talking about one of the top-of-the-line earphones from Klipsch. At least that's what we're lead to believe by the big price tag.
> 
> Build Quality
> 
> The build quality of the X7i's was again a little hit and miss. I really liked the design of the earphones themselves, despite being a little flashy for my tastes. The wire that's included is also nice and "tangle free" as it has a flat-cable design.
> However there were a few things that I didn't really like with the X7i's build. First of all, the 3.5mm jack is a straight jack, rather than a right-angled jack. To add to this, the cable strain at the jack is a little worrying. I feel as if in several months of use, they will become loose and start falling apart.
> 
> By the earphone's connection, again the cable strain is worrying and slightly weak. If these were to be accidentally yanked from your ears, they would most certainly break.
> 
> The earphones are also a little heavy on the ears. Thus wearing them straight-down can be a slight problem. Thus I was often wearing the earphones over-the-ear and that also caused another problem - with the remote (which doesn't fully work on certain Android devices) and is over-sized as it is, being too far up for it to be of any use to me. Thus what I'm trying to say is simple: With the earphones over-the-ear, the remote was near my chin, meaning it was uncomfortable to wear either way.
> 
> Finally I should mention the cable noise of these earphones was quite bad when worn straight down. I was less than impressed by its performance in that respect. However, with the earphones worn over-the-ear, I found the microphonics to be almost completely eliminated. I've found this to be the case with a lot of earphones that have the flat cable design. The earphones often have great untangle abilities, but lack the ability to eliminate microphonics, which is something that's incredibly important for people on-the-go - where earphones are really designed to shine and be used.
> 
> Thus the overall build quality is decent, but it is far from perfect, especially for a product that's quite expensive.
> 
> Now the overall look, comfort and isolation
> 
> Look:
> The looks were quite appealing to me. I found the ceramic design to be very elegant and sometimes eye-catching. The cable lacked character, however that wasn't something I was really expecting to stand out.
> Overall, the looks are very nice and elegant - some might even say artistic.
> 
> Isolation:
> The isolation of these earphones wasn't excellent, but still vastly impressive in comparison to other earphones I've had the pleasure of listening. The isolation was thus good, although not perfect. I think it's related to the relatively small-factor size of the earphones which incidentally doesn't passively cancel out background noise.
> 
> Finally the comfort:
> The comfort was hit and miss for me. I quite liked the comfort of these earphones, whilst they were being worn straight down. However, whilst being worn like this, I often found the earphones slipping out of my ears. It wasn't tip related - although foam tips did help a little - thus why I thought foam tips should have been included from the get-go. Furthermore, when the earphones are worn straight down, I found that there was quite a lot of microphonics.
> I thus found myself having to wear them over-the-ear, so that they don't fall out of my ears. However, as noted in the build quality section - I found the mic controls too near my head for my own comfort.
> 
> Thus overall, the comfort wasn't great - but it could have been worse, if it wasn't for the design of the earphones.
> 
> Sound Quality
> 
> The sound quality was something I was expecting to really blow me away. Especially considering the issues I faced with the other aspects of the earphones. However, this was not really the case. I was left quite disappointed in the end, with a boring sounding earphone that didn't really excel in any of the frequencies. I would have understood it being a "neutral", but yet capable earphone, but this wasn't the case at all. It really didn't extend into the lows nor the highs very well. For an expensive set of earphones, I could have been even more harsh on the ratings. Thus, I really didn't blend well with these earphones. I've come across "boring" sounding earphones, such as the Vsonic GR07 MK2, the Fischer Audio TBA-04 and the Denon C400 - where all three earphones listed were spectacular in their own right. However the Klipsch's were to me a lower-end model of the X10i's - they in fact share the same drivers (from what I remember the Klipsch rep telling me at a tech event over a year ago). Thus it seems to me Klipsch just went: "How can we make a cheaper version of this earphone?" I should state, I did demo the X10i's that were an ex-work colleagues and couldn't for the life of me understand why people liked thin sounding, highs piercing earphones - especially at the higher-tier price range. Regardless, those were just a short demo - not a review sample, that I get to keep and test with a variety of music and scenarios - as I did with the X7i.
> 
> Lows:
> As stated above, it was rather unimpressive. In fact, I found that the mid-bass was suffocated, whilst the sub-bass was non-existent. Unlike the Klipsch S4's, which really had a precise and clean sounding low-end response. The X7i's on the other hand were just disappointing in all aspects of the low-end reproduction. With that said, they did do a decent job with their mid-bass, by staying "true" to the Klipsch sound signature. Thus not overwhelming the mids with too much bass slam.
> 
> Mids/highs:
> The mids and highs were on-par average. The mids lacked any sort of emphasis - this meant the sound that came out often felt "boring". Despite being accustom to balanced-sounding earphones, I didn't feel the mids of the X7i's could compete with the likes of the FA TBA-04's for example. It just felt "off" and not quite right. This can be quite subjective - but after owning quite a lot of earphones, I can safely say the mids were mediocre at best.
> The highs were also mediocre - they did a nice job giving a bit of life to an otherwise boring sounding earphone, but on the other hand didn't really shine through. Almost as if they were limited in some respects and thus extension of the highs was definitely not on the agenda.
> This left me disappointed, as I've known Klipsch earphones for really excelling in these two domains.
> 
> Soundstage:
> Finally the soundstage - I found it to be actually quite pleasant. I really liked the "odd sounding" decay - which was a direct effect of the ceramic material used for the body of the earphone. Despite it not being perfect, it certainly did well by producing sounds from different directions.
> 
> Sound Quality Ratings
> Lows: 5/10
> Mids: 6/10
> Highs: 6/10
> Soundstage: 7/10
> 
> Conclusions and final thoughts
> 
> Overall, the X7i's were an honest disappointment to my ears. I was expecting a lot more - I feel that my very short demo at the tech event a year ago, really corresponded with my review sample. I feel the X7i's are aimed too high-market for their own good and really shouldn't be in that price bracket. If these were priced at around £50 - I could see it being a different review, where flaws are to be expected and "perfection" is far from the final product. However at £130, it's asking for a lot of trouble and negativity and that's exactly what I felt about it. I would never, ever recommend these to anyone (no matter the music taste) at their given price range. There are far more superior earphones out there, that really outclass it. Be it for a more bass-orientated genre of music or even classical - there's earphones for all sorts that come in cheaper and much better. To an extent, I would even suggest the S4's over the X7i's any day of the week to someone looking for earphones PURELY in the Klipsch range.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed my review!
> -TotallydubbedHD
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So here's that paper I said I wrote. I'm open to critiques!
> 
> HeadphonesfortheConsumer.pdf 129k .pdf file
> 
> 
> I'd also love suggestions on how I can use it.
> 
> 
> 
> Well written, well presented.
> Pictures, graphs maybe even a survey would do that paper a lot of justice.
> Its use can be posted on a blog (ie mine) - where it would try and draw the attention of the average consumer.
> 
> EDIT:
> Read further down and saw your comments about ear buds. Good to include that - I would also like to say:
> Most people aren't aware of: Better isolation = less hearing damage. Which is a huge concern for a person's health.
Click to expand...

How much burn-in time did you give the the X7i?
And feel free to post it in your blog, just make sure to give me credit


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Ah no I won't use it - I was just stating, where it would be used








I only use my website for my own material.

As for burn-in, plenty. Over 50hrs to say the least.
I did wonder if burn-in would have changed it, and it didn't at all - it doesn't surprised me as it uses a BA driver (from what I remember)


----------



## Alex132

I'd just say that my HD650s are by far my favourite headphones I have ever used. They are a bit bass-light tbh, but that can be rectified with a very simple EQ change.

After the HD650 I wouldn't really spend more on headphones, I'd just start buying monitors then


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Ah no I won't use it - I was just stating, where it would be used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only use my website for my own material.
> 
> As for burn-in, plenty. Over 50hrs to say the least.
> I did wonder if burn-in would have changed it, and it didn't at all - it doesn't surprised me as it uses a BA driver (from what I remember)


Yeah my experience with Klipsch IEM's is that burn in is absolutely necessary. But I've only used the Promedia's/S4i.

On my extremely long list of things I want to get for audio, below LCD-2's, a new DAC, either a sub for my A5+ or replace them with Rokit 10's, etc., are new IEM's. The Promedia IEM's I have are worn down, and I'm not a fan of their mushed up, bright sound signature.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah my experience with Klipsch IEM's is that burn in is absolutely necessary. But I've only used the Promedia's/S4i.
> 
> On my extremely long list of things I want to get for audio, below LCD-2's, a new DAC, either a sub for my A5+ or replace them with Rokit 10's, etc., are new IEM's. The Promedia IEM's I have are worn down, and I'm not a fan of their mushed up, bright sound signature.


Yeah the S4's I was impressed by and really liked their sound signature. Despite not being my pick of earphones, they did extremely well.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah the S4's I was impressed by and really liked their sound signature. Despite not being my pick of earphones, they did extremely well.


The Promedia's are the same driver and basic design as the S4, I wonder if they revised any of the design to improve them? The high mids are grainy and the whole mid-range is unnatural to my ears. And silibance, silibance everywhere.


----------



## BoredErica

Why do the higher end headphones have two plugs (on each ear side) to the headphone itself instead of the standard 1 seen on cheaper headphones?

I just found out Audeze has the new LCD-x and LCD-XC.

Anybody tried the HE-6s?

And what are your thoughts on HD800 break in?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The Promedia's are the same driver and basic design as the S4, I wonder if they revised any of the design to improve them? The high mids are grainy and the whole mid-range is unnatural to my ears. And silibance, silibance everywhere.


Could be as simple as the material used of the earphones.

In earphone and headphone review related news - just finishing up my D600 written review right now.
I've also got 3 exciting sounding audio things from Fischer Audio burning in:
http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=63
http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=bullet&product_id=210
http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=consonance&product_id=213

All of which sound amazing. I have no idea why FA aren't more popular. At their price ranges, they really do make excellent sounding audio gear.
Yes I know the headphones are quite expensive, but as we speak they're being benchmarked against my modded D2Ks (which might as well be D5Ks) and are doing surprisingly well.
I don't think I've heard soundstage quite like it, in a closed-back headphone.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could be as simple as the material used of the earphones.
> 
> In earphone and headphone review related news - just finishing up my D600 written review right now.
> I've also got 3 exciting sounding audio things from Fischer Audio burning in:
> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=63
> http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=bullet&product_id=210
> http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=consonance&product_id=213
> 
> All of which sound amazing. I have no idea why FA aren't more popular. At their price ranges, they really do make excellent sounding audio gear.
> Yes I know the headphones are quite expensive, but as we speak they're being benchmarked against my modded D2Ks (which might as well be D5Ks) and are doing surprisingly well.
> I don't think I've heard soundstage quite like it, in a closed-back headphone.


I'll probably be grabbing some Fischer IEM's. They seem to be very well-liked.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll probably be grabbing some Fischer IEM's. They seem to be very well-liked.


well from my experience - for their price, they do incredibly well.
Depends on your budget really - but you might also want to consider a flat/neutral sounding GR07 MK2 also.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well from my experience - for their price, they do incredibly well.
> Depends on your budget really - but you might also want to consider a flat/neutral sounding GR07 MK2 also.


I think I might enjoy those. I'd consider $50, $75, $100 price points. But not now...later.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think I might enjoy those. I'd consider $50, $75, $100 price points. But not now...later.


cool beans - good amount of options.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do the higher end headphones have two plugs (on each ear side) to the headphone itself instead of the standard 1 seen on cheaper headphones?
> 
> I just found out Audeze has the new LCD-x and LCD-XC.
> 
> Anybody tried the HE-6s?
> 
> And what are your thoughts on HD800 break in?


So that the lengths of wire are the same. The reasons could range from trying to eliminate channel imbalance to imply trying to make the cable more robust and durable. It really jut depends on what the company was thinking when they made the headphones.

Yeah, I have tried all of them. I really prefer the LCD3 over the LCD-x

the HE-6 are good, but you need pretty powerful amp.

And the LCD-XCs are really nice sounding, but the Mr. Speakers alpha dogs isolate better and sound 70% as good for almost half the price.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do the higher end headphones have two plugs (on each ear side) to the headphone itself instead of the standard 1 seen on cheaper headphones?
> 
> I just found out Audeze has the new LCD-x and LCD-XC.
> 
> Anybody tried the HE-6s?
> 
> And what are your thoughts on HD800 break in?
> 
> 
> 
> So that the lengths of wire are the same. The reasons could range from trying to eliminate channel imbalance to imply trying to make the cable more robust and durable. It really jut depends on what the company was thinking when they made the headphones.
> 
> Yeah, I have tried all of them. I really prefer the LCD3 over the LCD-x
> 
> the HE-6 are good, but you need pretty powerful amp.
> 
> And the LCD-XCs are really nice sounding, but the Mr. Speakers alpha dogs isolate better and sound 70% as good for almost half the price.
Click to expand...

That's a shame about the XC's. I'm sure I'd love the LCD-3'S though


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> See we both sat down, stole a pair of HD800s and listened to them on about 20 different amps. They suck....they will always suck....and unless your brain comes with a bass boost of like 10DB then they will continue to suck for all eternity.
> 
> At the 1K plus range either go with the LCD2 or a stax headphone that suits your fancy.


Because sound signature will be the number one determinant for most people. If something has tonal disagreeability like excessive treble energy (which the HD 800 is certainly guilty of almost every time), it will instantly put it out of the running for most people. Frequency response aberrations are the easiest to deduce from initial listening, and most offensive.

What they'll miss out on is vanishingly low distortion, supremely clean decay and the widest and most precise soundstage still available today. With some cheap foam inserts and perhaps even some equalization on-top, the HD 800 are in a class of their own against other contemporary top dogs (Aud'eze included).

Yes, I agree that it's a pain to do that and not worth it for most people. In fact, I am so fed up with the excessive treble response of the Fostex TH-600 I have in front of me that I am going to test out the TH-600 cups on the AH-D2000s. If I like what I hear, I am going to transplant the D2000 drivers into the TH-600 shell permanently. I hope the resulting Denon TH-5000 will slice somewhere between the AH-D5000 and AH-D7000.

Speaking of which, I think the AH-D2000 is one of my favorite closed headphones. Bear in mind I've owned the AH-D7000, ATH-W3000ANV and now the TH-600 as well. Also should note my D2000 appear to be the newer 2012+ version (softer earpads), while my D7000s were older.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So that the lengths of wire are the same. The reasons could range from trying to eliminate channel imbalance to imply trying to make the cable more robust and durable. It really jut depends on what the company was thinking when they made the headphones.


Please, channel balance? Maybe, but only from a marketing perspective or appearances. I mean, the imbalance caused by less than a foot of extra wire to go between the cups for one of the channels is way less than sample-to-sample variance between the drivers, one of which you're getting stuffed into the left side and another one into the right side. Even if they're very carefully matching drivers in the factory to find similar ones to put together as pairs, these differences are still much greater.

More equal weight distribution could be another thing, if you really want to go there. Not having to figure out a way to wire the two cups together is another.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Because sound signature will be the number one determinant for most people. If something has tonal disagreeability like excessive treble energy (which the HD 800 is certainly guilty of almost every time), it will instantly put it out of the running for most people. Frequency response aberrations are the easiest to deduce from initial listening, and most offensive.
> 
> What they'll miss out on is vanishingly low distortion, supremely clean decay and the widest and most precise soundstage still available today. With some cheap foam inserts and perhaps even some equalization on-top, the HD 800 are in a class of their own against other contemporary top dogs (Aud'eze included).
> 
> Yes, I agree that it's a pain to do that and not worth it for most people. In fact, I am so fed up with the excessive treble response of the Fostex TH-600 I have in front of me that I am going to test out the TH-600 cups on the AH-D2000s. If I like what I hear, I am going to transplant the D2000 drivers into the TH-600 shell permanently. I hope the resulting Denon TH-5000 will slice somewhere between the AH-D5000 and AH-D7000.
> 
> Speaking of which, I think the AH-D2000 is one of my favorite closed headphones. Bear in mind I've owned the AH-D7000, ATH-W3000ANV and now the TH-600 as well. Also should note my D2000 appear to be the newer 2012+ version (softer earpads), while my D7000s were older.


I am thinking about using a little bit of EQ for the HD800s once the Objective is in. 6khz spike? Or something? We'll see, I've never used EQ before. But the hot treble doesn't seem to bother me as much by default compared to some of the other people who want to stay the hell away from the HD800's treble at all costs.









But you know what I just realized?

I need to stop worrying about other options to the HD800. The HD800s are great, I think it's world-class headphone, very good sound stage, lightweight, I enjoy the look, when the Objective FINALLY arrives it'll be even greater. So I can stop thinking about the money I spent, and just enjoy the god damn product. Other people's opinions are their own, it shouldn't bother me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Oh, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though it would be pretty difficult to argue with the HD 800 if it successfully replicated the overall sound signature of, say, a HD 600.


I'm sorry, has my opinion offended you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do the higher end headphones have two plugs (on each ear side) to the headphone itself instead of the standard 1 seen on cheaper headphones?
> 
> I just found out Audeze has the new LCD-x and LCD-XC.
> 
> Anybody tried the HE-6s?
> 
> And what are your thoughts on HD800 break in?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So that the lengths of wire are the same. The reasons could range from trying to eliminate channel imbalance to imply trying to make the cable more robust and durable. It really jut depends on what the company was thinking when they made the headphones.
> 
> Yeah, I have tried all of them. I really prefer the LCD3 over the LCD-x
> 
> the HE-6 are good, but you need pretty powerful amp.
> 
> And the LCD-XCs are really nice sounding, but the Mr. Speakers alpha dogs isolate better and sound 70% as good for almost half the price.


I have to agree that the LCD-3s were the only ones that really caught my attention. Just a more mature, and much better everything compared to the LCD 2(.2).

The HE-6 at the meet were nice, and much like the LCD-3, among it's lower-model brethren, it was the best I believe they had to offer. The HE-500 were definitely nice, and at the price they go for now, give the HD650 a good run for it's money. It's all dependent on the sound signature you're looking for.

As for the HD800, my explanation is that it wasn't just that it wasn't my sound-type, as even the AKGs (from Q701 to K1000) all represented a more lively sound. Even a more natural bass. Sure it has treble energy, but the best I can give you is that if you loved the Ety ER-6i and ER-4P, than the HD800 is the full-sized headphone you've been looking for your entire life. The HD800 out of a SS amp is like putting HID lights in reflective housings.


----------



## phillyd

I'm positive I wouldn't enjoy the HD800, which is a shame, because the custom ones are the best looking headphones on earth IMO.


----------



## pez

They are an extremely light and comfortable headphone that make even the HD600 and HD650 seem inferior. However, based on your tastes, I doubt it. Maybe if you find THE perfect DAC, Tube amp and perfect set of tubes, but that's a big maybe.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have to say I was slightly disappointing in the LCD-X demo I heard.
I was very much impressed by the LCD3's though! If I had to get a next headphone - it would probably be that one.

had the right amount of everything. Despite being less bassy than my Denon's


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They are an extremely light and comfortable headphone that make even the HD600 and HD650 seem inferior. However, based on your tastes, I doubt it. Maybe if you find THE perfect DAC, Tube amp and perfect set of tubes, but that's a big maybe.


Yeah I prefer recessed treble and boosted bass, stronger low mids than high-mids. I can't imagine any way I could like them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say I was slightly disappointing in the LCD-X demo I heard.
> I was very much impressed by the LCD3's though! If I had to get a next headphone - it would probably be that one.
> 
> had the right amount of everything. Despite being less bassy than my Denon's


I did get to try the D7Ks at the meet, and oh my, I've never heard a headphone that really made the Beyers feel like they were bass light. What an epic pair of cans.

@phillyd

I think LCD-3s might gravitate towards your sound preference more, but I think it's something you'd have to personally hear. I'm not sure quite how treble sensitive you are as they aren't anything like the Beyers were, but it's still there (moreso than the HD600 or 650).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I have to say I was slightly disappointing in the LCD-X demo I heard.
> I was very much impressed by the LCD3's though! If I had to get a next headphone - it would probably be that one.
> 
> had the right amount of everything. Despite being less bassy than my Denon's
> 
> 
> 
> I did get to try the D7Ks at the meet, and oh my, I've never heard a headphone that really made the Beyers feel like they were bass light. What an epic pair of cans.
> 
> @phillyd
> 
> I think LCD-3s might gravitate towards your sound preference more, but I think it's something you'd have to personally hear. I'm not sure quite how treble sensitive you are as they aren't anything like the Beyers were, but it's still there (moreso than the HD600 or 650).
Click to expand...

I REALLY need to get a meet in the Louisville area.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I did get to try the D7Ks at the meet, and oh my, I've never heard a headphone that really made the Beyers feel like they were bass light. What an epic pair of cans.
> 
> @phillyd
> 
> I think LCD-3s might gravitate towards your sound preference more, but I think it's something you'd have to personally hear. I'm not sure quite how treble sensitive you are as they aren't anything like the Beyers were, but it's still there (moreso than the HD600 or 650).


I've never heard the D7Ks








Only have had the stock D2Ks, then modded D2Ks, another set of modded D2Ks (but there was a considerably expensive cable on them) and finally a set of D5Ks (stock).

Out of all of them, my favourite was the heavily modded D2Ks, but that was a £150 or so cable on it - whereas mine is only £20/30.
For the sonic difference, I wouldn't ever pay that difference.
Thus making me super happy with my mods of my D2Ks.

I also agree about the sensitivity of the LCDs - in the end I think it also comes down to what source you have on them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've never heard the D7Ks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only have had the stock D2Ks, then modded D2Ks, another set of modded D2Ks (but there was a considerably expensive cable on them) and finally a set of D5Ks (stock).
> 
> Out of all of them, my favourite was the heavily modded D2Ks, but that was a £150 or so cable on it - whereas mine is only £20/30.
> For the sonic difference, I wouldn't ever pay that difference.
> Thus making me super happy with my mods of my D2Ks.
> 
> I also agree about the sensitivity of the LCDs - in the end I think it also comes down to what source you have on them.


It was my first 'real' Denon. I tried the D600 or whatever in a Best Buy and it was just...well...bad







.

I haven't had the pleasure of trying the D2ks or D5ks,but if I found the Denon D7ks for a steal, I'd definitely snitch them up and toss the Beyers.


----------



## phillyd

Wish the D2K's were more portable in design. Shorter cable and such. They look amazing and are widely believed to be the best closed headphone of that price range. I'd love to have them as portables.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It was my first 'real' Denon. I tried the D600 or whatever in a Best Buy and it was just...well...bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I haven't had the pleasure of trying the D2ks or D5ks,but if I found the Denon D7ks for a steal, I'd definitely snitch them up and toss the Beyers.


Funny you mention the D600









Just finished the review (copy/pasted to OCN from my website):
http://www.overclock.net/products/denon-ah-d600-music-maniactm-over-ear-headphones-black/reviews/6659
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Wish the D2K's were more portable in design. Shorter cable and such. They look amazing and are widely believed to be the best closed headphone of that price range. I'd love to have them as portables.


Neither are portable.
Especially not the old range, which is frail.


----------



## phillyd

My Focal Spirit One should be here by 3...I'll test them and report with how I like them!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally DubbeV-shaped, /t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/24750#post_22148005*
> Funny you mention the D600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the review (copy/pasted to OCN from my website):
> http://www.overclock.net/products/denon-ah-d600-music-maniactm-over-ear-headphones-black/reviews/6659
> Neither are portable.
> Especially not the old range, which is frail.


I think my biggest beef with them was That while they were less V-shaped, they were just muddy in a general sense. I guess if I would have heard the D2k over the D7k ,I'd have a different opinion.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think I'd prefer the D2000 to the D7000. This is unreliable by virtue of my enjoying the D2000 immensely right now, and not really enjoying the D7000 when I owned it. For reference I have the TH-600 and Stax SR-Omega alongisde the D2K now, and owned the W3000ANV and Sennheiser HE60 alongside the D7000. In other words I had another high-end closed-back headphone and famed electrostatic in both instances for comparison.

Again, my D7000s were the older version with the firm pleather pads. I didn't find them very fun. The D2000 are immensely entertaining -- these are the headphones I would show off to people with Beats/Bose and such.

Ideally I'll look for a pair of the newer 2012+ D5000s or (since the D2000s have the same drivers) just a pair of D5000/D7000 earcups.

What impresses me the most about the D2000s is the overwhelming, obese, ultra-fun bass response without any treble nasties. It's really quite exceptional -- no recessed midrange, relaxing, phat bass. Quite honestly the perfect basshead headphone for $300 or less.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think I'd prefer the D2000 to the D7000. This is unreliable by virtue of my enjoying the D2000 immensely right now, and not really enjoying the D7000 when I owned it. For reference I have the TH-600 and Stax SR-Omega alongisde the D2K now, and owned the W3000ANV and Sennheiser HE60 alongside the D7000. In other words I had another high-end closed-back headphone and famed electrostatic in both instances for comparison.
> 
> Again, my D7000s were the older version with the firm pleather pads. I didn't find them very fun. The D2000 are immensely entertaining -- these are the headphones I would show off to people with Beats/Bose and such.
> 
> Ideally I'll look for a pair of the newer 2012+ D5000s or (since the D2000s have the same drivers) just a pair of D5000/D7000 earcups.
> 
> What impresses me the most about the D2000s is the overwhelming, obese, ultra-fun bass response without any treble nasties. It's really quite exceptional -- no recessed midrange, relaxing, phat bass. Quite honestly the perfect basshead headphone for $300 or less.


Could it be that price made you like it more?
I mean, if I picked up a D5K (which I did) - I didn't like it as much as my modded £150 cheaper) D2Ks.
The sound was extremely similar, if not identical.

If I were to review the D5K it wouldn't have been as positive as the modded D2K one - simply because price was a factor.

Agreed about your comments too - I hook it up to my Digizoid ZO2 all the time though - only little added bass, but boy does it shine through even more! "rumble in the jungle" yeaaah


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Could it be that price made you like it more?
> I mean, if I picked up a D5K (which I did) - I didn't like it as much as my modded £150 cheaper) D2Ks.
> The sound was extremely similar, if not identical.


Absolutely.

I bought my D7000s for $600-650 but I think they're worth $450 at most. I'm shocked they trade for $700-800 today.

I think the D2000s are worth $300+ easily.

For another data point, I also believe my SR-Omegas are fully worth the $4000+.

Since they use the same driver no doubt you could make the D2000 sound awfully close to the D5000 with the right damping or just a cup swap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> I bought my D7000s for $600-650 but I think they're worth $450 at most. I'm shocked they trade for $700-800 today.
> 
> I think the D2000s are worth $300+ easily.
> 
> For another data point, I also believe my SR-Omegas are fully worth the $4000+.
> 
> Since they use the same driver no doubt you could make the D2000 sound awfully close to the D5000 with the right damping or just a cup swap.


Indeed -and that's what I did with my pair









Dampened D5K wood cup, Lawton audio ear pads, D7K cable, re-terminated for 1.5m and with a 3.5mm jack.
In all honesty my modded D2ks would be not only cheaper but also better (comfort wise and convenience) over a stock D5K.

I paid £180 for my stock D2Ks (authorised reseller, brand new) - and then spent around £90 on mods.
Meaning I essentially made a D5K for £270.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They are an extremely light and comfortable headphone that make even the HD600 and HD650 seem inferior. However, based on your tastes, I doubt it. Maybe if you find THE perfect DAC, Tube amp and perfect set of tubes, but that's a big maybe.


Considering that I could very well wear the headphones for 12+ hours straight on occasion, comfort does matter to me.


----------



## phillyd

Initial impressions of the Focal Spirit One:
Beautiful packaging and accessories. awesome carrying case. Amazing design for the headphones themselves. Headband is underpadded, but the rest of the headphone is very comfortable.

Sound is much more open and separation is better, but bass impact, and low-mids are disappointing. Hope breaking them in changes this. The bass is in general disappointing. Treble is boosted and sibilant at high volume.

I'm sad...I don't think I can get a good portable headphone for my tastes







This search keeps coming up empty.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Initial impressions of the Focal Spirit One:
> Beautiful packaging and accessories. awesome carrying case. Amazing design for the headphones themselves. Headband is underpadded, but the rest of the headphone is very comfortable.
> 
> Sound is much more open and separation is better, but bass impact, and low-mids are disappointing. Hope breaking them in changes this. The bass is in general disappointing. Treble is boosted and sibilant at high volume.
> 
> I'm sad...I don't think I can get a good portable headphone for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This search keeps coming up empty.


Why don't you get something like a Digizoid ZO2 amp and then pair it with an AKG K551?

The K545's were amazing btw - bass wise very precise and clean


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey! Welcome back TD!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why don't you get something like a Digizoid ZO2 amp and then pair it with an AKG K551?
> 
> The K545's were amazing btw - bass wise very precise and clean


I don't just need bass. The bass on the Klipsch Image One's was more than enough.
I want something that sound like the HE-300 but portable. The low-mids are so rich on them, and they are dark overall.
I thought I could handle something more neutral but the Onkyos and these Focals are proving me wrong...

Not to mention those AKG's + that amp are $400. At that price I'd just try the KEF M500.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why don't you get something like a Digizoid ZO2 amp and then pair it with an AKG K551?
> 
> The K545's were amazing btw - bass wise very precise and clean


While the 545s do have more bass than the 551, it's not by a crapload. Each were good cans in their own regard, but bass was still 'lean' on both.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey! Welcome back TD!


Thanks - you're the only one to have said that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't just need bass. The bass on the Klipsch Image One's was more than enough.
> I want something that sound like the HE-300 but portable. The low-mids are so rich on them, and they are dark overall.
> I thought I could handle something more neutral but the Onkyos and these Focals are proving me wrong...
> 
> Not to mention those AKG's + that amp are $400. At that price I'd just try the KEF M500.


Yup - but that amp can be paired with anything. Up to you really - just throwing ideas - that's what I've done to cater for my bass cravings








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> While the 545s do have more bass than the 551, it's not by a crapload. Each were good cans in their own regard, but bass was still 'lean' on both.


I don't know - 545's felt much more prominent than the K551s to me.
Huge difference to my ears.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yup - but that amp can be paired with anything. Up to you really - just throwing ideas - that's what I've done to cater for my bass cravings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge difference to my ears.


I'd like to try the amp out. Maybe I will.


----------



## Angrychair

I can join with my HD558's? Received a Cosmos stand this week, not at home to take a shot of it.

Foam removed and 1.5m cable from Amazon, like it much more than that supplied one.


----------



## phillyd

My on-the-go gear ft. Focal Spirit One's and my iBasso D-Zero.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I live in poland so can always help if you want to take a trip here (informations etc.)
> 
> I'm seriously impressed by this little DAC. ATM listening to 32bit(2822kbps) WAV. It's just a wow.


oh I was just kidding. only the mentally ill would throw a Lampizator out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Initial impressions of the Focal Spirit One:
> Beautiful packaging and accessories. awesome carrying case. Amazing design for the headphones themselves. Headband is underpadded, but the rest of the headphone is very comfortable.
> 
> Sound is much more open and separation is better, but bass impact, and low-mids are disappointing. Hope breaking them in changes this. The bass is in general disappointing. Treble is boosted and sibilant at high volume.
> 
> I'm sad...I don't think I can get a good portable headphone for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This search keeps coming up empty.


why don't you ask P-PC if they can carry Audeze headphones.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Initial impressions of the Focal Spirit One:
> Beautiful packaging and accessories. awesome carrying case. Amazing design for the headphones themselves. Headband is underpadded, but the rest of the headphone is very comfortable.
> 
> Sound is much more open and separation is better, but bass impact, and low-mids are disappointing. Hope breaking them in changes this. The bass is in general disappointing. Treble is boosted and sibilant at high volume.
> 
> I'm sad...I don't think I can get a good portable headphone for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This search keeps coming up empty.
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you ask P-PC if they can carry Audeze headphones.
Click to expand...

I wish! Maybe I can convince them to become an audiophile supplier









I'd still have to buy them though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Please, channel balance? Maybe, but only from a marketing perspective or appearances. I mean, the imbalance caused by less than a foot of extra wire to go between the cups for one of the channels is way less than sample-to-sample variance between the drivers, one of which you're getting stuffed into the left side and another one into the right side. Even if they're very carefully matching drivers in the factory to find similar ones to put together as pairs, these differences are still much greater.
> 
> More equal weight distribution could be another thing, if you really want to go there. Not having to figure out a way to wire the two cups together is another.


I was not saying that channel imbalance is THE reason, I was saying it could be a reason out of a longggggggggggggggggggg list of other random possibilities.


----------



## bumblebee1980

anybody who thinks the La Figaro 339 is too expensive ($700 plus or minus duty) I want you to think back to this moment

http://www.monoandstereo.com/2013/09/rocklinger-hpa1-otl-headphone-amplifier.html

$3400


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm positive I wouldn't enjoy the HD800, which is a shame, because the custom ones are the best looking headphones on earth IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I prefer recessed treble and boosted bass, stronger low mids than high-mids. I can't imagine any way I could like them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please tell me those are actually real colour options! First one isn't bad, but I'd get rid of the blue, and the second one make the yellow a nice burnt orange and would be awesome!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Please tell me those are actually real colour options! First one isn't bad, but I'd get rid of the blue, and the second one make the yellow a nice burnt orange and would be awesome!


http://www.colorware.com/p-289-sennheiser-hd-800.aspx


----------



## pez

These 'custom' color options brought to you for the low low price of $200!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> These 'custom' color options brought to you for the low low price of $200!


I'd take em apart and hire someone to paint the parts for me. They use molded pieces though IIRC.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it'd probably be just as easy to do them yourself; just thought I'd make a playful joke







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

hey phil have you tried the Sennheiser Amperior? I saw some refurbished units on eBay for like $170. Audio Technica ESW series is nice too.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hey phil have you tried the Sennheiser Amperior? I saw some refurbished units on eBay for like $170. Audio Technica ESW series is nice too.


REALLY not a fan of on-ear. I might give em a try but I think my cans have the driver crinkle issue that some of the early Focal models had. Tyll said they had a weak low-end and weird mids when they had that issue.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/focal-spirit-one


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> http://www.colorware.com/p-289-sennheiser-hd-800.aspx


Looks nice! Although, hmmm, even though they do have the burnt orange I like, I think I'd just wait for them to go on sale when I had extra cash lying around and just get them through MassDrop. I am curious as to how they sound, although in all honesty have no idea if my current audio products could drive them (thinking not)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looks nice! Although, hmmm, even though they do have the burnt orange I like, I think I'd just wait for them to go on sale when I had extra cash lying around and just get them through MassDrop. I am curious as to how they sound, although in all honesty have no idea if my current audio products could drive them (thinking not)


They are treble-head cans really. Lacking in bass and boosted in the treble.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are treble-head cans really. Lacking in bass and boosted in the treble.


False, false, true.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> False, false, true.


What's your take on them, then.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are treble-head cans really. Lacking in bass and boosted in the treble.


I'll admit, that's kind of my big worry with them. Everything else is reportedly amazing, but on occasion I do find even my K712's lacking in bass (hence why I also have my ATH-M50's hooked up to the second headphone jack *grins* ). Tough to decide in the end - I'll probably pick up a pair of the new M50X's and the Pioneer HDJ-2000's before I look at ulta-expensive headphones. Aud'eze LCD-2's or -3's are also tempting, if I ever look into spending that kind of money on headphones.

Why the M50X's? Comfier than my M50's, plus the changeable cables. The HDJ-2000's? I want nicer cans for djing than the M50's


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> False, false, true.


.............wait a second. What are your musical preferences?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What's your take on them, then.


They are just tonally bright but have supremely excellent bass response. Tonal brightness is a linear aberration that can be easily ameliorated via equalization, especially since they have such little in the way of nonlinear distortion or non-FR nasties.

I don't like their frequency response either, but they're awesome. They aren't bass light -- the bass is quite deep with minimal distortion and clean characteristics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .............wait a second. What are your musical preferences?


I'm mostly about underground hip-hop right now: Blue Sky Black Death, Nacho Picasso, Jean Grae, etc. Healthy amount of trip-hop like Flying Lotus and electronic like Bonobo, BT, and Trifonic, too. I would say they're pretty bass-loving genres.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll admit, that's kind of my big worry with them. Everything else is reportedly amazing, but on occasion I do find even my K712's lacking in bass (hence why I also have my ATH-M50's hooked up to the second headphone jack *grins* ). Tough to decide in the end - I'll probably pick up a pair of the new M50X's and the Pioneer HDJ-2000's before I look at ulta-expensive headphones. Aud'eze LCD-2's or -3's are also tempting, if I ever look into spending that kind of money on headphones.
> 
> Why the M50X's? Comfier than my M50's, plus the changeable cables. The HDJ-2000's? I want nicer cans for djing than the M50's


Didn't get a chance to try the 712s at the meet as I learned after the fact that they were actually there. A little disappointed. The HD800 have bass...but it's very underwhelming. Also, phillyd, I have to discourage you from describing what you haven't listened to.

It's 'treble energy' isn't the same thing you're thinking of as with the Beyers you had. It just has a very sterile analytical approach to the entire spectrum, really. Whether it measures flat, or not, it feels very flat, and IMO (notice IMO) not in a great way. It could use a couple db more of low end, but mids and highs are really just perfect. Like I said, I was more impressed by the K812.


----------



## bumblebee1980

any tube amps at the meet?


----------



## BoredErica

Everybody grab an O2 and go home! That is what I think.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't like the O2.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like more driving power. I don't like wallwarts. I prefer the RK27 over the RK09. I like RCA jacks. I don't like the headphone jack. I don't like the front panel layout. I do like the volume knob (the one with the washer) but it's too small. none of this matters anyways because I don't like the way it sounds with any headphone I've tried with it. great amplifier for the money but not for me.

I was looking at the Innerfidelity wall of fame (amplifiers) not too long ago and came across the Meier Corda Rock which addresses my concerns. anyone try it?


----------



## Calbert

So I finally found out what those black LCD lookalike headphones are.

They were sitting there at the corner of the headphone store in a glass display box with no description what so ever.
At first I just though they were LCD-X so I didn't really care, since I can't keep those orthos on my head long enough to enjoy them.

But then I saw the LCD stuff at the other end of the store and realized that It is not it. The part time guy certainly had no idea what it was and does not have the keys to (just that) display case, and the only thing he knows is that they just came in about a week ago.

That was like a month ago and I didn't really care since they are orthos and I'm not interested.

Earlier today I got there and the store owner was there, and he just told me he got something crazy in store ( he remembers me quite well as I was probably the only guy who went in and just ask for demo of all headphones near the HD800 price point, I still think it was a rather crazy thing I have done, lol). Abyss 1266, price was like 6k(rough conversion to USD) ......

Well I was sane enough to turn down the offer after knowing the price.

So now I can justify my buying of the HD800 as a very economical choice? (Well I sold them to my friend at almost no loss as I don't have as much time at home to enjoy them because of work now.)

The pricing trends of these new "flagship" headphones are rather worrying, just like the recent graphic card prices.


----------



## phillyd

The 02 is really stupid. It could be unbeatable at the price range if they did a version with RCA in on the back, power input and switch on the back. a black 1/4" headphone port on the front, volume knob and gain switch on the front.
A good 02/ODAC combo would have power, USB in, RCA in and line level RCA out on the back. The front would have a headphone/line out switch, gain switch, headphone out and volume.


----------



## BoredErica

You can get RCA out though. The version I got has volume knob and gain switch on front, quarter inch on front. USB plug on back.

Just a quarter inch jack though, and I can plug in almost any headphone or even speakers in there and have it perform very well.

#O2Fanboy


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The 02 is really stupid. It could be unbeatable at the price range if they did a version with RCA in on the back, power input and switch on the back. a black 1/4" headphone port on the front, volume knob and gain switch on the front.
> A good 02/ODAC combo would have power, USB in, RCA in and line level RCA out on the back. The front would have a headphone/line out switch, gain switch, headphone out and volume.


O2 Desktop add-on kit - $24.46








I hope my desktop O2 arrives before weekend.


----------



## phillyd

Definitely don't wanna do a DIY solution yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You can get RCA out though. The version I got has volume knob and gain switch on front, quarter inch on front. USB plug on back.
> Just a quarter inch jack though, and I can plug in almost any headphone or even speakers in there and have it perform very well.
> 
> #O2Fanboy


Find me a design with ALL of the criteria I mentioned and I'd buy it. And the O2 has an 1/8th inch jack. Never seen one with a 1/4". Yours is the mayflower one right? The performance isn't the issue. It's that all large amps should have 1/4" out to accompany the stupid headphones that don't use an 1/8" jack with a 1/4" adapter. A 1/4" female to 1/8" male adapter is goofy.
The ODAC's come with either AUX out or RCA out. That's a given, but I'd want RCA line out from an O2/ODAC combo to run speakers without pre-amping the signal.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Definitely don't wanna do a DIY solution yet.
> Find me a design with ALL of the criteria I mentioned and I'd buy it. And the O2 has an 1/8th inch jack. Never seen one with a 1/4". Yours is the mayflower one right? The performance isn't the issue. It's that all large amps should have 1/4" out to accompany the stupid headphones that don't use an 1/8" jack with a 1/4" adapter. A 1/4" female to 1/8" male adapter is goofy.
> The ODAC's come with either AUX out or RCA out. That's a given, but I'd want RCA line out from an O2/ODAC combo to run speakers without pre-amping the signal.


The Bottlehead Crack looks real easy to put together. I put together a DIY Tube Headphone Amplifier kit called the Corvette that didn't have nearly as much documentation or hundreds of people to help me.

hot rodding is even easier



(this guy went to the extreme)

https://sites.google.com/site/computeraudioorg/mdht-havana-dac-modifications

once you solder a capacitor you start to wonder what else can I do..


----------



## biatchi

It was built to be 'portable' though, everything on the front is ******ed for sure


----------



## Totally Dubbed

O2 is great, for its size. If size isn't an issue, then a full blown receiver does the same or better job for cheaper


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't get a chance to try the 712s at the meet as I learned after the fact that they were actually there. A little disappointed. The HD800 have bass...but it's very underwhelming. Also, phillyd, I have to discourage you from describing what you haven't listened to.
> 
> It's 'treble energy' isn't the same thing you're thinking of as with the Beyers you had. It just has a very sterile analytical approach to the entire spectrum, really. Whether it measures flat, or not, it feels very flat, and IMO (notice IMO) not in a great way. It could use a couple db more of low end, but mids and highs are really just perfect. Like I said, I was more impressed by the K812.


Just as a note, I haven't tried any Beyers out yet







They're more of a curiosity for me, I suspect.

With the K712's, they were more of a surprise purchase, mainly because things that are highly subjective (read: most audio products) I usually won't even think about picking up until I've spent a good amount of time demoing them with high quality versions of music I listen to. Thankfully, the day the local shop I deal with got two pairs of K712's in I happened to stop in, and wound up spending about 35 minutes or so just listening to them, and of course walked out with them (they were already on my wish list, I just wanted to listen to them first). They were my first pair of open headphones ^_^


----------



## HiTechPixel

Thinking of getting the B&W P7 a long with a FiiO E18 for both home and portable use. Any thoughts regarding this pairing?


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Find me a design with ALL of the criteria I mentioned and I'd buy it. And the O2 has an 1/8th inch jack. Never seen one with a 1/4"


http://www.headnhifi.com/amplifiers/O2-desktop-amplifier ? Check the pictures, it has 1/4 headphone out and RCA in the back. Have one sitting on my desk.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> http://www.headnhifi.com/amplifiers/O2-desktop-amplifier ? Check the pictures, it has 1/4 headphone out and RCA in the back. Have one sitting on my desk.


I'm getting that myself!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> The pricing trends of these new "flagship" headphones are rather worrying, just like the recent graphic card prices.


Bingo, though the Abyss is really an outlier. Beyerdynamic is starting to get the right idea with the $750 T1s.

I don't think the HD 800 should be more than $500 for example. The only reason I bought my Stax is because they're the best, and even so I only use them on very rare occasions -- literally blocking out hours for personal listening (doing nothing else except listening to music).

For the vast majority of people who use their headphones while browsing or gaming I think a mid-fi headphone like the HD 600, DT 880, or D2000 is more than sufficient especially relative to the $ investment.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> any tube amps at the meet?


.........any tube amps at the meet....

Geez bumblebee, who do you think you are talking too









I actually brought a couple, but my main amp did not survive the trip









So I brought the shoe box amp which is a 12ax7 feeding a 12bh7.

No one liked the amp until I swapped the JJ 12bh7 for a telefunken 12au7 802.

There were several woo audio amps there, the cavali liquid fire, the lyr, BHSE which unfortunately had a HORRIBLE source hooked up to it, Moth audio 2A3, and a few eddie current amps.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> any tube amps at the meet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Just as a note, I haven't tried any Beyers out yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're more of a curiosity for me, I suspect.
> 
> With the K712's, they were more of a surprise purchase, mainly because things that are highly subjective (read: most audio products) I usually won't even think about picking up until I've spent a good amount of time demoing them with high quality versions of music I listen to. Thankfully, the day the local shop I deal with got two pairs of K712's in I happened to stop in, and wound up spending about 35 minutes or so just listening to them, and of course walked out with them (they were already on my wish list, I just wanted to listen to them first). They were my first pair of open headphones ^_^


Yeah, I favored the 812's out of the WA7 Fireflies, though I didn't get to try it off of Tjj's amp (he's going to kill me for saying I liked anything WooAudio







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .........any tube amps at the meet....
> 
> Geez bumblebee, who do you think you are talking too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually brought a couple, but my main amp did not survive the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I brought the shoe box amp which is a 12ax7 feeding a 12bh7.
> 
> No one liked the amp until I swapped the JJ 12bh7 for a telefunken 12au7 802.
> 
> There were several woo audio amps there, the cavali liquid fire, the lyr, BHSE which unfortunately had a HORRIBLE source hooked up to it, Moth audio 2A3, and a few eddie current amps.


This guy


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> BHSE which unfortunately had a HORRIBLE source hooked up to it


BHSE or KGBH? I only see the KGBH with the SR-009s in the photos, and the Jades and SR-007 seemed to be hooked up to a WEE with some valve amp.

I hate the KG designs with the SR-009. The KGSSHV was just intolerably bright and all wrong except with the SR-007Mk1. I'd like to believe that the people that enjoy pairings with the KGSSHV are old-time hi-fi guys with too much coin and too little high frequency hearing sensitivity.

One listen with the KGSSHV + Omega was enough for me to decide I won't be getting it or the BHSE.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The 02 is really stupid. It could be unbeatable at the price range if they did a version with RCA in on the back, power input and switch on the back. a black 1/4" headphone port on the front, volume knob and gain switch on the front.
> A good 02/ODAC combo would have power, USB in, RCA in and line level RCA out on the back. The front would have a headphone/line out switch, gain switch, headphone out and volume.


The O2 is not stupid, just that the designer some design decisions based on portability as the O2 was not supposed to be a desktop amp. That would have been the ODA, but the designer disappeared before getting that far.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> BHSE or KGBH? I only see the KGBH with the SR-009s in the photos, and the Jades and SR-007 seemed to be hooked up to a WEE with some valve amp.
> 
> I hate the KG designs with the SR-009. The KGSSHV was just intolerably bright and all wrong except with the SR-007Mk1. I'd like to believe that the people that enjoy pairings with the KGSSHV are old-time hi-fi guys with too much coin and too little high frequency hearing sensitivity.
> 
> One listen with the KGSSHV + Omega was enough for me to decide I won't be getting it or the BHSE.


Both were there. Justin showed up later in the day, so it is possible that they have no pics of him.

The K amp (seriously, it needs a better name) is kind of meh. It was the same one that has been up here in DC and was sold to the guy in NC. The poor guy was also using EL34s which IMO is the worst choice for that amp.

See, the amp is really going to depend on what tube you use. Unlike normal tube rolling, this amp can accept a variety of completely different tubes. I have normally heard it with EL34s which are indeed way too bright, but justin from headamp has some like really obscure tubes that sort of look like KT66 tubes that really warm up the sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The O2 is not stupid, just that the designer some design decisions based on portability as the O2 was not supposed to be a desktop amp. That would have been the ODA, but the designer disappeared before getting that far.


Agreed. The stupidity of the design choices fall squarely on the people who make the chassis.

I also feel like it would make a terrible preamp anyways.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *See, the amp is really going to depend on what tube you use*. Unlike normal tube rolling, this amp can accept a variety of completely different tubes. I have normally heard it with EL34s which are indeed way too bright, but justin from headamp has some like really obscure tubes that sort of look like KT66 tubes that really warm up the sound.


Which is ridiculous.

The amplifier should perform ideally with the vacuum tubes it was designed for within the schematic. If it doesn't, it sucks. No one should pay $6000 for something that doesn't perform correctly in the default configuration.

The KGSSHV isn't even a valve amplifier yet it's so bright with the SR-009. I'm very eager to get some comprehensive cross-measurements in between the SRM-323S, SRM-717 (a "Stax KGSS"), BHSE, KGSSHV, and EC Electra driving the SR-007 and SR-009.


----------



## pez

The guy from HeadAmp didn't look pleased to be there at all. As if he had better things to do. Besides that, everyone else was great.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Was it Justin?

He's going through finishing and shipping a huge batch of BHSEs (backlog of orders as early as 18 months ago), so I can imagine he's pretty stressed.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Which is ridiculous.
> 
> The amplifier should perform ideally with the vacuum tubes it was designed for within the schematic. If it doesn't, it sucks. No one should pay $6000 for something that doesn't perform correctly in the default configuration.
> 
> The KGSSHV isn't even a valve amplifier yet it's so bright with the SR-009. I'm very eager to get some comprehensive cross-measurements in between the SRM-323S, SRM-717 (a "Stax KGSS"), BHSE, KGSSHV, and EC Electra driving the SR-007 and SR-009.


.................Ok so here is the thing. The K amp was not designed for a particular tube, it was designed to use a power pentode (further more it could very well be a pentode strapped in triode mode, but I am not sure). The designer did not sit there and say "geee I think I am going to use a psvane EL34 for this amp". That would be stupid and rather pointless.

Besides, I am not entirely sure the EL34 is what the designer was using to begin with.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Was it Justin?
> 
> He's going through finishing and shipping a huge batch of BHSEs (backlog of orders as early as 18 months ago), so I can imagine he's pretty stressed.


Plus it was a 5 hour drive. Sooooooooooooo yeah. I am sure he was not in the social mood.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .................Ok so here is the thing. The K amp was not designed for a particular tube, it was designed to use a power pentode (further more it could very well be a pentode strapped in triode mode, but I am not sure). The designer did not sit there and say "geee I think I am going to use a psvane EL34 for this amp". That would be stupid and rather pointless.
> 
> Besides, I am not entirely sure the EL34 is what the designer was using to begin with.


Which "K" amp are you referring to?

KG definitely intended his BH designs to be used with EL34s (visibly written in every schematic available, including his hand-drawn ones). EL34 is standard and considered the optimal pentode for the circuit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The O2 is not stupid, just that the designer some design decisions based on portability as the O2 was not supposed to be a desktop amp. That would have been the ODA, but the designer disappeared before getting that far.


But from his latest ODA post before he got hit by a bus, he didn't feel that the desktop variant would be THAT much better of a performer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Which "K" amp are you referring to?
> 
> KG definitely intended his BH designs to be used with EL34s (visibly written in every schematic available, including his hand-drawn ones). EL34 is standard and considered the optimal pentode for the circuit.


KGBH

Hmmmm yeah....sure...fine. And I can just as easily erase the EL34 on the schematic and write in KT77. It would not make much difference.

As for being the "optimal pentode"..........well I really do not care. They sound like crap, and the weird tubes Justin uses sound nice. That is all I need to know.


----------



## phillyd

To clarify what I mean about the O2 is that it's a wonderful design that's been poorly adapted. A slightly larger enclosure would allow the use of wires to move each port and jack to where it should be.

I wanted a good O2/ODAC combo, that's why there would be USB.

My first project will probably be modifying my ASL MG Head.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But from his latest ODA post before he got hit by a bus, he didn't feel that the desktop variant would be THAT much better of a performer.


Of course that would be the case. Not sure why anyone would think otherwise, unless they completely misunderstood the intent of ODA. ODA was supposed to be built off the O2 design, just into a desktop amp design as opposed to a portable amp design. The O2 was intended to be a portable amp, that's why it runs on batteries and has a "smaller" footprint compared to other actual desktop designs. The ODA was not supposed to change that core amp design, just offer a desktop design where you have things like multiple outputs (RCA for example), more cables in the back, no batteries, ect. Basically, think of it as a more powerful O2 with more options.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Of course that would be the case. Not sure why anyone would think otherwise, unless they completely misunderstood the intent of ODA. ODA was supposed to be built off the O2 design, just into a desktop amp design as opposed to a portable amp design. The O2 was intended to be a portable amp, that's why it runs on batteries and has a "smaller" footprint compared to other actual desktop designs. The ODA was not supposed to change that core amp design, just offer a desktop design where you have things like multiple outputs (RCA for example), more cables in the back, no batteries, ect. Basically, think of it as a more powerful O2 with more options.


I hope he pops back up and finishes the ODA!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> To clarify what I mean about the O2 is that it's a wonderful design that's been poorly adapted. A slightly larger enclosure would allow the use of wires to move each port and jack to where it should be.
> 
> I wanted a good O2/ODAC combo, that's why there would be USB.
> 
> My first project will probably be modifying my ASL MG Head.


They are not allowed to change the design, so until the ODA is designed by the creator, you will have to look for DIY O2 for what the features you want unfortunately.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I hope he pops back up and finishes the ODA!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are not allowed to change the design, so until the ODA is designed by the creator, you will have to look for DIY O2 for what the features you want unfortunately.


Something that might interest both of you then:

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/229934-version-o2-desktop-amp-oda.html

I asked whether this is allowed and the reply was:

Quote:


> Good question. That issue came up back in post #97 with a post from John at JDS Labs. A discussion ensued for several posts after that. I wound up researching the issue, and several folks who were lawyers and legal students in different countries even PM'ed and emailed me with some thoughts..
> 
> In the end the consensus was that this design was too different to be considered a "derivative" of the O2 by the legal tests. Much of the O2's design would also be considered "prior art" that was already in the public domain too. For an amp design that probably would be considered a "derivative" take a look at the O3 project I was pondering a while back, essentially a surface mount O2 in a case that was more pocketable (longer and skinnier):
> 
> An "O3" - 35% smaller SMD RS O2 headphone amp version
> 
> In addition to the license issue, I mainly abandoned that one becauuse the Hammond case turned out to be just 1/2" too short to use board-mounted 9V battery clips.
> 
> And in the associated legal issue of what happens to a license when the licensee disappears and is no longer contactable for a license release, in several countries outside the US there are apparently laws that say after a year or two of non-contactability the license reverts back to the public domain. So it is highly likely that in some countries the O2's license has already reverted to the public domain just due to NwAvGuy's disappearing. Here in the US apparently the law regarding that is a mess, and it is possible someone could suddenly re-appear years later and re-assert rights, from my understanding of it.
> 
> I try to refer to the amp as "my version" of an ODA, just out of respect for NwAvGuy's work since we will never really know what "the" ODA would have been.


----------



## phillyd

The Skullcandy Aviators are $40 used now. That's a pretty good buy and after trying them today I was impressed. They're bad at the $150 or even $100 price mark, but for $40 bucks they look great and have solid overall sound. Nice sparkly treble, but not harsh. Surprisingly flat but well extended bass and a shockingly natural mid-range.

Anybody else tried these?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> KGBH
> 
> Hmmmm yeah....sure...fine. And I can just as easily erase the EL34 on the schematic and write in KT77. It would not make much difference.
> 
> As for being the "optimal pentode"..........well I really do not care. They sound like crap, and the weird tubes Justin uses sound nice. That is all I need to know.


Not my opinion; the opinion of the guys that worship the KG designs (probably KG himself as well).

I'm pretty sure Justin uses Mullard EL34s. Still too bright, still dislike KG designs.


----------



## THEStorm

My Hifiman HE-400's showed up today along with my O2/ODAC and it sounds amazing! Very pleased so far.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> My Hifiman HE-400's showed up today along with my O2/ODAC and it sounds amazing! Very pleased so far.


Nice!

Which company did you get the O2 from?


----------



## THEStorm

It's built by Mayflower but its not a common O2/ODAC, its the desktop variant that nwavguy was developing before he disappeared. Its taller, has 1/4 headphone jack, and has RCA on the back (apparently can be configured as in or out)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Thinking of getting the B&W P7 a long with a FiiO E18 for both home and portable use. Any thoughts regarding this pairing?


I wasn't really impressed on the P7's upon the demo - way too expensive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The Skullcandy Aviators are $40 used now. That's a pretty good buy and after trying them today I was impressed. They're bad at the $150 or even $100 price mark, but for $40 bucks they look great and have solid overall sound. Nice sparkly treble, but not harsh. Surprisingly flat but well extended bass and a shockingly natural mid-range.
> 
> Anybody else tried these?


Absolute steal at that price - looks alone I would pay for that. Get it.
Performance I would say is sub $100.
V shaped, from what I remember. Bass might not fulfil your desires, but there will be more quantity (yet not more quality) in the aviators vs the ones you've previously mentioned


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> It's built by Mayflower but its not a common O2/ODAC, its the desktop variant that nwavguy was developing before he disappeared. Its taller, has 1/4 headphone jack, and has RCA on the back (apparently can be configured as in or out)


Check this out:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> The guy never actually got around to designing the ODA before disappearing from the Internets.
> 
> Note that the O2 itself has a Creative Commons open source *no derivatives* license, so people aren't allowed to make changes to that design. What you see some people selling as a desktop O2 is just the normal O2 (and its exact same PCB and active components) stuffed inside a larger enclosure with say point-to-point wiring inside to connect the output to a 1/4" jack or some other changes on that level.


A few guys are still trying to make changes to the O2 internals though.

The desktop variant from Mayflower lacks batteries, has quarter inch jack, and aluminum knob. That's the one I went for as well.

From NWavguy's blog:

Quote:


> *Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC* - The number one requested "upgrade" to the O2 is a DAC that's designed and measured to similar standards of high performance. Just such a DAC is well under development for the ODA (see below).
> *Higher Quality Inputs & Outputs* - The O2, for size reasons, has 3.5mm input and output jacks. The ODA adds a 1/4 inch (6.5mm) Neutrik headphone jack for use with high-end full size headphones and RCA input jacks for higher quality connections and even lower crosstalk.
> *Rear Panel Connections* - The ODA has the power and input connections in back to keep the cables out of the way for a cleaner look and better ergonomics (the downside being another relatively expensive panel to buy).
> *Wider Source Compatibility* - The ODA should work with anything from an iPod Line Out Dock (LOD) to high output home DACs with a wide range of headphones. It has more flexible gain options compared to the O2.
> *Higher Quality Power Supply* - The half-wave power supply in the O2 is something of a compromise for size, cost, and battery charging reasons. The ODA power supply improves on the O2's in several ways.
> *Headphone Protection Relay* - The O2, like many amps, produces a "click" in the headphones when you turn it on and a soft "thump" when you turn it off. The ODA uses a headphone relay to eliminate these noises and provide added protection for expensive headphones.
> *Other Possible Upgrades* - Depending on how the details sort out, the ODA may have some other upgrades as well such as a possible preamp/line output.


Does Mayflower's Desktop variant fit all of these things listed? It does have power in back, quarter inch jack and lacks batteries. Not sure about the '*Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC' *or 'more flexible gain options' or 'higher quality power supply' or 'headphone protection relay'.

Hmmmm. It is a little confusing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolute steal at that price - looks alone I would pay for that. Get it.
> Performance I would say is sub $100.
> V shaped, from what I remember. Bass might not fulfil your desires, but there will be more quantity (yet not more quality) in the aviators vs the ones you've previously mentioned


They're replacing my GF's Image One's which put pressure on a cartilage piercing in one ear. I wouldn't really call them that V-shaped. Maybe a slight U-shape. Definitely not basshead cans but can rattle your ears in the right song. Extension is pretty solid too.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They're replacing my GF's Image One's which put pressure on a cartilage piercing in one ear. I wouldn't really call them that V-shaped. Maybe a slight U-shape. Definitely not basshead cans but can rattle your ears in the right song. Extension is pretty solid too.


Yeah U shaped - agreed. My bad.
Extension was...ehh ok.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Check this out:
> A few guys are still trying to make changes to the O2 internals though.
> 
> The desktop variant from Mayflower lacks batteries, has quarter inch jack, and aluminum knob. That's the one I went for as well.
> 
> From NWavguy's blog:
> 
> Does Mayflower's Desktop variant fit all of these things listed? It does have power in back, quarter inch jack and lacks batteries. Not sure about the '*Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC' *or 'more flexible gain options' or 'higher quality power supply' or 'headphone protection relay'.
> 
> Hmmmm. It is a little confusing.


Mine is still a bit different from that. Mine doesn't have batteries and has a 1/4" jack however it does not have the aluminum knob and the power connection is on the front. Either way I will only be using it at my desk so the extra size and lack of batteries was fine with me, I just ended up finding a good deal on this one that was new for less than the price of the basic ones. Overall pretty happy with the pair so far! Avicii - TRUE: Avicii by Avicii sounds incredible!


----------



## infernoRS

Hmm, my ODAC/O2 combo is having some weird issues. If left unused for maybe 2 or more hours, the output sounds like 8bit sounds







Reconnecting the usb input solves it though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Hmm, my ODAC/O2 combo is having some weird issues. If left unused for maybe 2 or more hours, the output sounds like 8bit sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reconnecting the usb input solves it though.


WOW! Your Odac has just evolved into an 8 bit music converter!







Where did you get your O2?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah U shaped - agreed. My bad.
> Extension was...ehh ok.


Extension was surprising for a skullcandy headphone that wasn't a bass cannon.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Was it Justin?
> 
> He's going through finishing and shipping a huge batch of BHSEs (backlog of orders as early as 18 months ago), so I can imagine he's pretty stressed.


Eh, maybe so. However, he didn't ruin the meet, so all is good.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Eddie Current Tube D/A converter is wanted needed


----------



## roflcopter159

Hey guys, after upgrading the microSD card in my phone and putting a good bit of my music on it, I was thinking about looking into some portable options. Anyone have suggestions for some decent IEMs that would be able to play off of my GS4? Not looking for super expensive but $50-$100 should be good enough for on the go.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Does Mayflower's Desktop variant fit all of these things listed? It does have power in back, quarter inch jack and lacks batteries. Not sure about the '*Optional Internal 24/96 High Resolution USB DAC' *or 'more flexible gain options' or 'higher quality power supply' or 'headphone protection relay'.
> 
> Hmmmm. It is a little confusing.


Outside of DIYers like agdr who are clearly labeling the end result as something else, I don't think people are making substantive changes to the electronics.

The optional DAC would be the existing ODAC, which is 24/96. The other "ODA" changes to electronics (not jacks) aren't things that builders like Mayflower are doing: relay circuit, different input / gain handling for "wider source compatibility", different power supply, relay, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Hmm, my ODAC/O2 combo is having some weird issues. If left unused for maybe 2 or more hours, the output sounds like 8bit sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reconnecting the usb input solves it though.


Sounds like it could be a USB power management kind of issue. Try disabling power saving on USB ports or a different port or better yet, a powered USB hub, if you don't want to bother replugging. Everybody's USB audio seems to have issues sometimes but perhaps more so for the small outfits.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Schiit Modi optical version is out.


----------



## phillyd

I might be getting a Modi Optical and a SYS...hmm...

Probably should just get the Sabre SPDIF DAC though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

24/192, separate power supply, toggle switch. same price! very nice


----------



## bumblebee1980

even added a second led for incoming data and the icons for them.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> I don't think USB is inferior to Toslink connection. Their are three different USB implementations: adaptive mode, asynchronous mode, and bulk mode. The adaptive mode is not fully suitable for audio since the DAC will be slave to the computer thus jitter becomes a big issue. In the other two modes, computer is a slave to the DAC which controls the timing of signal transmission between computer and the DAC. As a result we can have good sound quality. In addition, measurements have shown that a good USB interface can provide the lowest jitter measurement
> 
> All I can say is that USB is one of the easiest ways to reduce jitter as you can tell which clock to be the master and which to be slave. It would be very difficult to tell the difference between a high dollar transport and the USB 2.0 fed m903 DAC.


Wut? Somebody verify this plz.







Sounds like theoretical stuff nobody can ever hear or abx.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 24/192, separate power supply, toggle switch. same price! very nice


Ok, normally I do not like schiit. But bravo.

@ pez. You better snatch up that USB modi while you still can


----------



## pez

Wow, I might be finally sold on a Modi. Separate power source should help it out a bunch, too. Now I just need to wait for it to come to Amazon







.


----------



## BoredErica

Holy crap, *FINALLY*.

Inb4anothershippingdelaywhenTylersendstheOdacbacktome.

In unrelated news:

What is your dream headphone and why?

Stax 009? Orpheus? (Although, few have heard it, how would we know how good it is?) LCD-3?

Maybe one day when I have a good job and I have a house and some savings, I can buy a fully fledged Stax 009 system. By then maybe there's a Stax 011 or something.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my dream is to finish my Hybrid Tube Amplifier and hot rodding the MHDT Steeplechase then sell my Decware Taboo MKIII so I can buy a Eddie Current Zana Deux SE lol

a house.. I miss my towers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> my dream is to finish my Hybrid Tube Amplifier and hot rodding the MHDT Steeplechase then sell my Decware Taboo MKIII so I can buy a Eddie Current Zana Deux SE lol
> 
> a house.. I miss my towers.


It's ok. Everything will be ok.


----------



## bumblebee1980

everything will be okay when I have a pair of Soundscape 8


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> everything will be okay when I have a pair of Soundscape 8


I'm reading your audio setup and you should be ok regardless of whether you get those or not.









I personally prefer speakers over headphones, but headphones have better price/performance and positional audio, so that was what got me to go headphones. My friend prefers headphones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> [In unrelated news:
> What is your dream headphone and why?
> Stax 009? Orpheus? (Although, few have heard it, how would we know how good it is?) LCD-3?


This will sound silly to some, but a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50X's as they fix my few niggles that I have with my current pair (comfier ear pads and interchangeable cables). Arguably, at the moment, my K712's are my "favourite" headphones and I like how they are, so I'm happy enough for the time being ^_^


----------



## pez

My dream pair is a tie between the Jades and the K1000. The SR007 and 009 were nice, but still no 'awe' factor like the aforementioned two. The greatest part is they're a fraction of the price of Stax.

The K1000 is really something to hear.


----------



## Tiihokatti

The desktop O2 arrived today.
Finally I have a volume knob for my B3031A speakers (pre-amping them when headphones are not plugged in). Seems to work pretty well.

As for its main job of powering my HE-400:









Now I need to wait for the velour pads to arrive from UK...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The K1000 is really something to hear.


Were you listening to the bass-heavy or bass-light versions?

Something interesting about the famed headphones in the early 90s (e.g. HE90, SR-Omega, MDR-R10, HEA Jade, K1000, maybe a few others) was that they had some interesting euphonic soundstage characteristics/colorations that seem to be lost in today's headphones. Even the HD 800, the undisputed master of soundstage and imaging, doesn't quite have these properties.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My dream pair is a tie between the Jades and the K1000. The SR007 and 009 were nice, but still no 'awe' factor like the aforementioned two. The greatest part is they're a fraction of the price of Stax.
> 
> The K1000 is really something to hear.


You know it is fairly easy to make a replica pair for cheap right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Were you listening to the bass-heavy or bass-light versions?
> 
> Something interesting about the famed headphones in the early 90s (e.g. HE90, SR-Omega, MDR-R10, HEA Jade, K1000, maybe a few others) was that they had some interesting euphonic soundstage characteristics/colorations that seem to be lost in today's headphones. Even the HD 800, the undisputed master of soundstage and imaging, doesn't quite have these properties.


IDK for sure, but I would be very impressed if we were listening to the bass light versions.

HD800s master of sound staging? Tsk tsk tsk. Obviously you have not heard the stax sigmas. If you ever want perfect sound staging AND the ability to look like a total weirdo, then those headphones are for you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Sigmas are nothing more than Lambda drivers oriented perpendicular to the ears in an appropriately vacuous frame. It is diffuse, but its imaging is far inferior to the HD 800 as far as accuracy and precision are concerned (and in fact inferior to many rivals at the time, e.g. K1000). Particularly with regard to these respects, the HD 800 remains the very best.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Were you listening to the bass-heavy or bass-light versions?
> 
> Something interesting about the famed headphones in the early 90s (e.g. HE90, SR-Omega, MDR-R10, HEA Jade, K1000, maybe a few others) was that they had some interesting euphonic soundstage characteristics/colorations that seem to be lost in today's headphones. Even the HD 800, the undisputed master of soundstage and imaging, doesn't quite have these properties.


Not sure, but as Tjj said, I'd be surprised if they were the bass-light version. The album I was listening to wasn't really an album focused on it, but I didn't feel it was lacking. Now that I think of it, the Shure 440 has a fairly similar sound to the K1000.

Which are you talking of?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know it is fairly easy to make a replica pair for cheap right?
> IDK for sure, but I would be very impressed if we were listening to the bass light versions.
> 
> HD800s master of sound staging? Tsk tsk tsk. Obviously you have not heard the stax sigmas. If you ever want perfect sound staging AND the ability to look like a total weirdo, then those headphones are for you.


----------



## twerk

Since when did Schiit do this?
http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp

Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Since when did Schiit do this?
> http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
> 
> Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


They should've included that in the SYS!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Since when did Schiit do this?
> http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
> 
> Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


Still hate schiit, but once again...bravo. I am kind of annoyed it is not a stepped pot since I think that would have been a bit better than what ever cheap pot it looks like they used, but still, great job.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Since when did Schiit do this?
> http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
> 
> Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


You can use it in reverse, single in dual out if you leave the pot at 100%. This has been confirmed by Schiit. Kinda stinks to to lose the volume control that way though.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Since when did Schiit do this?
> http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
> 
> Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


50$ for a switch ? No thanks.

So far my FiiO fits my needs perfectly. It was definitely a good purchase. I also tried gaming with it. For example AK in l4d2 sounds more realistically but generally the sound in gaming improved only a little compared to integrated(it's a DAC for music so I was expecting this).


----------



## BoredErica

I just remove the Sennheiser quarter inch and plug in the quarter inch plug for my monitors. (3.5mm to quarter inch) into the Odac/amp if I want to switch to speakers. With STX, I plug in both speakers and headphones and switch via software. Now I will switch via plugs.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> 50$ for a switch ? No thanks.
> 
> So far my FiiO fits my needs perfectly. It was definitely a good purchase. I also tried gaming with it. For example AK in l4d2 sounds more realistically but generally the sound in gaming improved only a little compared to integrated(it's a DAC for music so I was expecting this).


$50 is more than fair.

making a switch box or passive preamp would cost more


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> $50 is more than fair.
> making a switch box or passive preamp would cost more


Well,switching cables is the cheapest option.Some sound cards allow changing output from OS.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm making a hybrid tube amplifier and one of the biggest challenges is the chassis. I don't want to put it in a shoe box. a nice steel or aluminum chassis is going to cost me $30-$250




I don't own a CNC machine and if I could find a company to make me a custom chassis it wouldn't come cheap. Schiit probably has contracts with the companies that make their chassis and transformers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I don't think a shoe box would adversely affect practical audio quality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Since when did Schiit do this?
> http://schiit.com/products/sys-passive-preamp
> 
> Now all I need is a Schiit switch so I can switch the DAC output between speakers and a headphone amp, my current one is ugly...


They did it along with the Modi Optical. The market has been needing an obtainable switch for a while. I was looking for one a while back, and they were either ridiculously expensive, or looked like a crappy plastic mess.


----------



## xero404

One week of having the Alphas, i may have to sell off the Phillips X1 justify a Lyr purchase.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't think a shoe box would adversely affect practical audio quality.


this guy....


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## BoredErica

...I don't get it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ...I don't get it.


He is remarking that you don't you don't need a fancy smancy CNC-milled chassis to house a new amp and that even a crappy shoebox would work fine.


----------



## bumblebee1980

since when is BumbleBee a he


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Glad I'm not the only one who makes that mistake ^_^


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He is remarking that you don't you don't need a fancy smancy CNC-milled chassis to house a new amp and that even a crappy shoebox would work fine.


Yea, but how is that funny?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, but how is that funny?


It's not meant to be funny, just an opinion. Bumblebee's comment was more along the lines of "Yeah we know it doesn't actually matter, but it matters." Humans are vain creatures and as such, we like pretty/shiny/expensive things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> since when is BumbleBee a he


I was referring to friend'scatdied's comment, not yours Bumblebee.


----------



## bumblebee1980

hehe no need to be paranoid. BumbleBee is big and curvy and a lot nicer to people than Simca. I have never asked anybody for anything and have donated a $1000 worth of headphones for the cause (4x Sennheiser HD518, 1x Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80, 1x Sennheiser HD598 and 1x Grado SR60i). a real lady


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's not meant to be funny, just an opinion. Bumblebee's comment was more along the lines of "Yeah we know it doesn't actually matter, but it matters." Humans are vain creatures and as such, we like pretty/shiny/expensive things.
> I was referring to friend'scatdied's comment, not yours Bumblebee.


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php
http://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_subwooferharmonicdistortion.php

Check how high and low frequency your ear can hear!
At 16khz I can barely hear the sound. As soon as 15khz pops up, my ears begin to bleed.

At 32hz, the sound is quite audible to me. Moving down, 28 I can sorta hear it. 24 I can barely hear. 20 requires serious concentration. 18 even with volume upped a bit sounds very indistinct... If I weren't listening to an audio test, I wouldn't know what's going on if I heard the sound, I wouldn't even recognize it as low frequency sound waves. Anything under that is completely inaudible to me.

Can you hear 1db changes in volume?
http://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_level.php?lvl=1
I got 9/10. The ones with decreases in volume were by far the hardest for me to pick up. The increase in volume is easily identifiable to me.

What about 0.5db changes in volume?
http://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_level.php?lvl=0.5
I didn't bother because I know I'd fail it because I can barely hear the volume decrease ones with 1db change.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I can hear it all


----------



## bumblebee1980

21 and 22Khz is very faint but I can hear something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 21 and 22Khz is very faint but I can hear something.


What about the low frequencies?

and r u a cat tell me plz


----------



## bumblebee1980

I can hear all the way down to 10hz.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## Angrychair




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hehe no need to be paranoid. BumbleBee is big and curvy and a lot nicer to people than Simca. I have never asked anybody for anything and have donated a $1000 worth of headphones for the cause (4x Sennheiser HD518, 1x Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80, 1x Sennheiser HD598 and 1x Grado SR60i). a real lady


I'm ok with this







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

beetiful



Darkwizzie needs a vacuum tube exorcism.

the power of vacuum tubes compels you!
SET amplifiers go back to the victrola and compels you!


----------



## BoredErica

The price of vacuum tubes repels me! Lol.


----------



## pez

Lol but the HD800 didn't?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol but the HD800 didn't?


Nope!










I doubt I can hear much of a difference going to O2/Dac from STX. Tubes will change the sound but why not do it in EQ?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Because EQ doesn't glow prettily.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, if you want to add the nonlinear distortion characteristics, that's definitely more complicated and isn't covered by what one would normally call an EQ. Then again, why would you, generally?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, if you want to add the nonlinear distortion characteristics, that's definitely more complicated and isn't covered by what one would normally call an EQ. Then again, why would you, generally?


Quote:


> definitely more complicated


Well, I agree lol.

Just going to see if I can tame 6khz spike and (maybe) screw around with bass.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The 6KHz problems of the HD 800 cannot be resolved by mortal means IME. It's the main reason I don't have a few pairs.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The 6KHz problems of the HD 800 cannot be resolved by mortal means IME. It's the main reason I don't have a few pairs.


o well










Still doesn't really bother me.

But a tube amp could tame 6khz, that is the difference?

Also, I think one pair would be more than enough.


----------



## mikeaj

I mean, it's not going to end up perfectly and there's nothing too much you can do about any associated resonances, but that's what a parametric EQ could help with, if it's bothering you. Run some sweeps carefully in the region and see how much you need to dial down to get it about right and exactly what frequency it sounds like to you.

I don't know how else people expect to get a precise cut.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The 6KHz problems of the HD 800 cannot be resolved by mortal means IME. It's the main reason I don't have a few pairs.


Too bad there is no BOTOX for headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The price of vacuum tubes repels me! Lol.


if you want to roll tubes it will cost money but how much depends on how many tubes, what kind of tubes and the tube it self. some tube amplifiers you can't even roll like the WA7 because Jack hates life.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The price of vacuum tubes repels me! Lol.


Depends on what kind of amp do you use. Here in poland you can easily get DIY tube amps for as low as 60$(back 2 years ago I saw many amps for 30-40$). They are using old military U.S.S.R made vacuum tubes (coming from military radiostations). Those tubes are cheap as hell and can offer nice quality for the price.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But a tube amp could tame 6khz, that is the difference?


Nope.

Ideally you'd have a pair for home, a pair for work and maybe a beater pair for meets and such.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But a tube amp could tame 6khz, that is the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Ideally you'd have a pair for home, a pair for work and maybe a beater pair for meets and such.
Click to expand...

I'd love to use a pair at work.

My boss would probably be okay with it, but I'd be constantly taking them on and off, it'd be a bugger.


----------



## redxmaverick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> if you want to roll tubes it will cost money but how much depends on how many tubes, what kind of tubes and the tube it self. some tube amplifiers you can't even roll like the WA7 because Jack hates life.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You can tube roll with the WA7tp tube power supply. They are shipping out next week. Just wait for reviews to see if tube rolling the power supply will make any sonic difference.

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa7fireflies.html


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The price of vacuum tubes repels me! Lol.


$180 for my amp, $20 for replacement tubes.


----------



## Angrychair

i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> You can tube roll with the WA7tp tube power supply. They are shipping out next week. Just wait for reviews to see if tube rolling the power supply will make any sonic difference.
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa7fireflies.html


modern and good looking right there!


----------



## BoredErica

Things like, waiting 20 seconds before you get your audio, high power usage, high heat, and $1000 price tag prevent me from ever considering buying directly from Wooaudio.









Check this out:

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/

WA234 MONO
Monoblock amplifier
$15900


----------



## bumblebee1980

HAD website got a much needed makeover

http://www.had-audiolab.com/products/amplifiers/head-amps


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Things like, waiting 20 seconds before you get your audio, high power usage, high heat, and $1000 price tag prevent me from ever considering buying directly from Wooaudio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/
> 
> _WA234 MONO_
> Monoblock amplifier
> $15900


bunk argument. Class A solid state amplifiers can get real toasty. takes me longer than 15 seconds to pick a track or pour a drink.

Woo Audio WA3 used to be $100 cheaper and come in 5 colours. I think he charges too much for upgrades. there are a lot of other tube amplifiers out there.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> bunk argument. Class A solid state amplifiers can get real toasty. takes me longer than 15 seconds to pick a track or pour a drink.
> 
> Woo Audio WA3 used to be $100 cheaper and come in 5 colours. I think he charges too much for upgrades. there are a lot of other tube amplifiers out there.


I've never felt the Objective get toasty. $1000 for what Objective can do, no thanks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

because it doesn't run in class A









Heat and Amplifiers is just something everybody has to deal with.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> because it doesn't run in class A


Well then good for me









Quote:


> Heat and Amplifiers is just something everybody has to deal with.


Unless you don't run class A? Lol.


----------



## bumblebee1980

women, plasma televisions, amplifiers. all things hot! haha


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> women, plasma televisions, amplifiers. all things hot! haha


----------



## bumblebee1980

nwavguy stockholm syndrome anyone?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nwavguy stockholm syndrome anyone?


I think so.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nwavguy stockholm syndrome anyone?


Not unless Nwavguy is both a hot woman and plasma TV.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahhhhh.


Have you guys ever listened to the Stax 009 before?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Too bad there is no BOTOX for headphones.


erm modded d2ks I think counts for botox lol


----------



## mikeaj

Meanwhile, everybody's burning like 8W quiescent to push 0.001W into their headphones and be listening at 95 dB SPL or whatever.


----------



## bumblebee1980

so is that no to a game of chess?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt I can hear much of a difference going to O2/Dac from STX. Tubes will change the sound but why not do it in EQ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Things like, waiting 20 seconds before you get your audio, high power usage, high heat, and $1000 price tag prevent me from ever considering buying directly from Wooaudio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/
> 
> _WA234 MONO_
> Monoblock amplifier
> $15900


Your approach to audio is so jaded it's nearly painful, but however.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> $180 for my amp, $20 for replacement tubes.


You also got a great deal on a rare and really good tube amp. Your situation is fairly irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not unless Nwavguy is both a hot woman and plasma TV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you guys ever listened to the Stax 009 before?


Yes.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I see those Antique Sound Lab amplifiers on CanuckAudioMart all the time for fairly low prices. I can't find any pictures of the topology so I never had any interest.


----------



## bumblebee1980

found it









http://www.giardinoelettronico.net/t170-antique-sound-lab-mg-head-otl-mkiii-le-foto


----------



## biatchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> so is that no to a game of chess?


Love that


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.etsy.com/shop/SlavaTech


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I see those Antique Sound Lab amplifiers on CanuckAudioMart all the time for fairly low prices. I can't find any pictures of the topology so I never had any interest.


That's also Canada







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pfft what's the difference


----------



## phillyd

I can get a Xonar Essence STX without the bracket for $50 or so. Anyone know where I can find the bracket? And also, how good of a deal is this in SQ and features compared to like the HifimeDIY Sabre U2 Async? ($60)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You also got a great deal on a rare and really good tube amp. Your situation is fairly irrelevant.


But for the price of tubes themselves, that is relevant.

And you're the first person to confirm that it was a good deal other than Tjj226Angel. I believed him, and I love the amp, but nobody has said anything about its value until you


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> so is that no to a game of chess?


1. e4

You know, even all the hottest headphone amps have pretty mild power consumption anyway, so I don't get the people that have a serious beef with it. I just like to laugh and imagine the efficiency numbers. That said, if you can get distortion figures (especially from crossover distortion) low enough with something more efficient, that sounds like a plan...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I think I want a cheapish set of earphones or headphones to use at work. I love my DT990s but I think they're a bit too big and expensive to be taking in to my department.
Can anyone think of any decent priced, fairly rugged headphones that might sound similar to my dt990s? I have a fiio e07k I use, so amping is covered more or less.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Makes me wonder.

Rated power consumption of my SRM-323S is 30W. No idea what my iNova pulls when the speaker taps aren't active. Both are class A (well, the iNova's headphone/preamp anyways).

BHSE is rated at ~200W.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I can get a Xonar Essence STX without the bracket for $50 or so. Anyone know where I can find the bracket? And also, how good of a deal is this in SQ and features compared to like the HifimeDIY Sabre U2 Async? ($60)
> But for the price of tubes themselves, that is relevant.
> 
> And you're the first person to confirm that it was a good deal other than Tjj226Angel. I believed him, and I love the amp, but nobody has said anything about its value until you


Tube rolling can be expensive; further adding expenses/costs to your amp...further proving irrelevance. Lol.

Also, not a lot of people know of many tube amps outside of Schiit and Little Dot.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think I want a cheapish set of earphones or headphones to use at work. I love my DT990s but I think they're a bit too big and expensive to be taking in to my department.
> Can anyone think of any decent priced, fairly rugged headphones that might sound similar to my dt990s? I have a fiio e07k I use, so amping is covered more or less.


These:
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8320

Plus these:
http://www.amazon.com/Comply-T-400-Isolation-Earphone-Platinum/dp/B001DXGBII


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tube rolling can be expensive; further adding expenses/costs to your amp...further proving irrelevance. Lol.
> 
> Also, not a lot of people know of many tube amps outside of Schiit and Little Dot.


Nah. The only reason tube rolling gets "expensive" is if you have expensive taste or expensive tubes. If you want to buy multiple sets of 300b tubes, then yeah.....you are insane or super rich.

Or if you want to buy different date code Mullard and telefunken tubes, then you are just plain dumb.

However, if you want to go swapping around a bunch of 12au7s/12ax7s then buy as many of them as you want. Good cheap GE 12au7s are like maybe 3 bucks for a pair if you search hard enough and certainly no more than 10 bucks for a special production year of a GE tube.

It all really just depends on what you want out of your amp. If you like playing around with different sound signatures, and your particular tubes don't cost a whole lot, then tube rolling is really fun and can add a whole different way to enjoy audio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> nwavguy stockholm syndrome anyone?


We have a crap ton of O2 amp fan boys, but I am not sure if we have anyone who actually read the NWAVguy blogs and old head-fi posts.

If we had more people who are like the mayflower guy, then I doubt we would have so many OCN members with schiit gear.

Actually............I would not be surprised if the headphone club just started to outright boycott schiit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> We have a crap ton of O2 amp fan boys, but I am not sure if we have anyone who actually read the NWAVguy blogs and old head-fi posts.


I did, not sure what you're getting at.

Quote:



> Actually............I would not be surprised if the headphone club just started to outright boycott schiit.


I would.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I would.


Go watch the interview with logan and the guy from mayflower. I think the video is titled audiophile myths.

The mayflower guy is like a NWAVguy fanatic, where as you and many other people are just o2 fanboys.

IMO there is a massive difference between the two distinctions.

You can also go on head-fi and see just how dogmatic people get with NWAVguy's musings.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Go watch the interview with logan and the guy from mayflower. I think the video is titled audiophile myths.
> 
> The mayflower guy is like a NWAVguy fanatic, where as you and many other people are just o2 fanboys.
> 
> IMO there is a massive difference between the two distinctions.
> 
> You can also go on head-fi and see just how dogmatic people get with NWAVguy's musings.


I've already seen that as well.

Headfi's got a lot of people so there's different types of people... Lots of snobby, cable-listening audiophiles but also normal people there as well.

What's wrong with being an o2 fanboy?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've already seen that as well.
> Headfi's got a lot of people so there's different types of people... Lots of snobby, cable-listening audiophiles but also normal people there as well.
> 
> What's wrong with being an o2 fanboy?


You are still not getting it.

There is a big difference from being a regular fan boy (FYI...you are a regular fan boy which is perfectly fine IMO) and being a super hard core dogmatic nut job fan boy.

Have you ever spoken to someone who loves AMD or Intel processors SOOOO much that they will literally start making crap up to justify their purchase of their processor?

Remember when AMD bulldozer chips came out and how they were terribly slow, and expensive, and yet people kept trying to justify the chip?

The same thing occurs with the o2. There are people who believe it is like THE PERFECT AMP and that it can do absolutely no wrong. Those people eventually brainwash other people into buying it, and it becomes a vicious cycle.

Again though, this problem is more evident and common on head-fi than it is here.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are still not getting it.
> 
> There is a big difference from being a regular fan boy (FYI...you are a regular fan boy which is perfectly fine IMO) and being a super hard core dogmatic nut job fan boy.
> 
> Have you ever spoken to someone who loves AMD or Intel processors SOOOO much that they will literally start making crap up to justify their purchase of their processor?
> 
> Remember when AMD bulldozer chips came out and how they were terribly slow, and expensive, and yet people kept trying to justify the chip?
> 
> The same thing occurs with the o2. There are people who believe it is like THE PERFECT AMP and that it can do absolutely no wrong. Those people eventually brainwash other people into buying it, and it becomes a vicious cycle.
> 
> Again though, this problem is more evident and common on head-fi than it is here.


What did Tyler from Mayflower do to fit into the nutjob fan boy category? I've seen him in the Logan video and around Linustechtips forum but I didn't see anything super ridiculous from him.

Back when AMD had no competition to even Intel's mainstream processors, I just said "HAHA, no." and didn't look at the AMD section. I'm a little surprised Head-fi has lots of people who love the O2. I go there after I google random HD800 stuff and people there are like "Getting O2 with HD800 is like *insert car analogy I don't understand here*" Something like putting super cheap wheels on a Ferrari or something. And people recommending high priced cables, although there are people who definitely disagree with that train of though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I was just kidding about the stockholm syndrome.

I like Schiit audio. Schiit makes cheap amplifiers but they don't try to pedal them as reference level either. The Woo Audio WA3 cost $630 USD without pre-amp, extra tubes or brokers and that's more than i'm willing to pay for a simple OTL.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> These:
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=8320
> 
> Plus these:
> http://www.amazon.com/Comply-T-400-Isolation-Earphone-Platinum/dp/B001DXGBII


And these sound good for a total of less than $30? I mean my budget can stretch a bit more than that, also I should mention I'm in England. Thanks!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> And these sound good for a total of less than $30? I mean my budget can stretch a bit more than that, also I should mention I'm in England. Thanks!


Yes, definitely. The IEM's i linked are well praised on Head-Fi.










I have the same setup as well, love them for price-per-performance ratio.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> And these sound good for a total of less than $30? I mean my budget can stretch a bit more than that, also I should mention I'm in England. Thanks!


you're in the UK? Check my Sig for my guide on earphones, with prices from £10 to £1500


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What did Tyler from Mayflower do to fit into the nutjob fan boy category?


Everything. Literally.....everything.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I was just kidding about the stockholm syndrome.
> 
> I like Schiit audio. Schiit makes cheap amplifiers but they don't try to pedal them as reference level either. The Woo Audio WA3 cost $630 USD without pre-amp, extra tubes or brokers and that's more than i'm willing to pay for a simple OTL.


Nwav is a GOD and if you don't worship him, you're the devil.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Everything. Literally.....everything.


Comon, that sort of reply doesn't help, lol.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Everything. Literally.....everything.


He has now brainwashed many people into thinking that the O2/ODAC is the only option and everything else is bad. I suppose it's better than them previously being brainwashed by gaming companies, but it's still pretty bad.

People have left "ignorant gamer land" and has entered "ignorant audiophile land" instead. If ignorance is bliss though, they'll be happy either way.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> He has now brainwashed many people into thinking that the O2/ODAC is the only option and everything else is bad. I suppose it's better than them previously being brainwashed by gaming companies, but it's still pretty bad.
> 
> People have left "ignorant gamer land" and has entered "ignorant audiophile land" instead. If ignorance is bliss though, they'll be happy either way.


Still beats spending much more than $300 on cables and Dacs and stuff though.

Way I see it, I don't think I can tell a difference from any dac or amp to the next one provided they are all neutral.

Tyler's gotta sell his product, it's not too surprising he's pushing his product.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still beats spending much more than $300 on cables and Dacs and stuff though.
> Way I see it, I don't think I can tell a difference from any dac or amp to the next one provided they are all neutral.
> 
> Tyler's gotta sell his product, it's not too surprising he's pushing his product.


Yeah, definitely got to hand it to him on the marketing front. After the videos he did with Logan, Mayflower sales must have shot up.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yeah, definitely got to hand it to him on the marketing front. After the videos he did with Logan, Mayflower sales must have shot up.


I think the biggest problem I have with that is it makes it look like anything cheaper than O2/dac is a complete waste of cash and anything more is a complete waste of cash. So that it's integrated or Objective, literally no other option, which isn't the case. One can get away pretty well, almost perfectly depending on the situation, with an even cheaper amp/dac or just an amp. But yeah, again, looking at the way Tyler goes about doing things, he's not THAT crazy. He just has more influence than the average member at Head-fi who recommends getting $500 cables. But at the same time, and many audiophiles will rip my head off for this, but I don't see too much point in spending much more than Objective amp/dac for their audio solution. Now if you want to DIY some tubes, sure, I can see DIY appeal... Buy $1000 Wooaudio tube amps, well, I'd rather invest that $1000 in a myriad of other ways.

His products ARE cheaper than JDS Labs though.


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, back when NwAvGuy was around, people would say they had X amp and ask if they needed an O2 and he'd generally say "probably not" etc. Also to upgrade headphones first.

Outside of the attacks on certain people and companies at times, he was pretty reasonable. Some other people just take certain parts and start running into crazy land, not like that's anything new.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the biggest problem I have with that is it makes it look like anything cheaper than O2/dac is a complete waste of cash and anything more is a complete waste of cash. So that it's integrated or Objective, literally no other option, which isn't the case. One can get away pretty well, almost perfectly depending on the situation, with an even cheaper amp/dac or just an amp. But yeah, again, looking at the way Tyler goes about doing things, he's not THAT crazy. He just has more influence than the average member at Head-fi who recommends getting $500 cables. But at the same time, and many audiophiles will rip my head off for this, but I don't see too much point in spending much more than Objective amp/dac for their audio solution. Now if you want to DIY some tubes, sure, I can see DIY appeal... Buy $1000 Wooaudio tube amps, well, I'd rather invest that $1000 in a myriad of other ways.
> 
> His products ARE cheaper than JDS Labs though.


My thoughts on this is that people are always willing to spend big bucks on hobbies and we all have different hobbies. For instance, I find it ridiculous when someone tells me they bought 2x Titans and they find it ridiculous that I spent thousands of dollars on audio equipment. It really all comes down to "How far will you go in the pursuit of happiness for your hobby?" My advice is, if you feel happy with where you are, consider yourself lucky and stay there until you are not happy.


----------



## twerk

Quick question. Is the USB Gen 2 upgrade for the Bifrost worth it? It would have to make a pretty decent difference to be worth spending $150 on.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I won't ever buy a mayflower product nor recommend it, after what happened on Logan's videos (he also is an idiot)


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah, he's a jerk. I'm sticking with JDS Labs if/when I get something with an O.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Remember when AMD bulldozer chips came out and how they were terribly slow, and expensive, and yet people kept trying to justify the chip?


I'm an AMD fanboy, I got an 8120 and a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3 for $210 and OCed that thing to 4.8GHz. That was nice







But for retail, an i5 would have been better.

Someone thinking that the retail pricing still had AMD at a better value would be the hardcore crazy fanboys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> But at the same time, and many audiophiles will rip my head off for this, but I don't see too much point in spending much more than Objective amp/dac for their audio solution. Now if you want to DIY some tubes, sure, I can see DIY appeal... Buy $1000 Wooaudio tube amps, well, I'd rather invest that $1000 in a myriad of other ways.


Have you ever tried a nicer amp?


----------



## mikeaj

Well, while we're hopping on that bandwagon...

I once ordered an O2 front panel off Mayflower's eBay because the acrylic one I had from some other source was cracking (err... user error in overtightening screws, really). I ordered the black and got a silver one.









He wanted the silver one back before he'd send the correct item, which is reasonable I guess, but I never took him up on it. I know you shouldn't really expect this, but you think after being notified, most small companies / people would just send the correct one free of charge for an item that costs $5 or so shipped. You know, good will and all, plus not needing to bother with restocking a returned item and more.


----------



## NYFk4m

Hi!
I need help, please.

I'd like to buy some quality headphones, but this enthusiast level is new to me.
I started reading up on BeyerDynamic, Audio Technica and Sennheiser products (not sure on spelling), and it seems to me, that this is a much more complicated task than it seems at first.

So what I'd like to ask, is basically some pointers if this is what I need my headphones for:
- Immersion!
- Immersion in single player gaming (skyrim, mass effect, etc)
- Immersion in movies (black hawk down, saving private ryan, etc)
- Music is only a secondary focus, but it would be nice if it would be good at rock and female vocals like Within Temptation, Nightwish, but also ACDC, and other classics. (and also with "orchestra" (is this a word like this ?







) music, like movie scores)

My main concern is however, that my primary source for all of this is directly my PC. In my PC I have a Creative X-Fi sound card, but I'm not sure if that's enough in itself. Do I have to use an amplifier for these really good headphones ?

THANK YOU very much in advance !


----------



## mikeaj

Hi and welcome to OCN, NYFk4m.

There are many Creative X-Fi sound card models, so it would help if you specified which you have.

Unfortunately, "immersion" means something different for different people, so the description could be more precise. However, especially for movies, that usually means that a well-extended bass response is needed.

Would you prefer closed-back (noise isolating) or open (sounds come freely in and out, no noise reduction)? About how much were you planning on spending?

Where can you even buy from in Hungary? A lot of times headphone models and brands aren't consistently available around the world. Maybe an option is buying from amazon.de? It should cost some 10 euros to ship from there, if I understand correctly, and their selection is reasonable.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, while we're hopping on that bandwagon...
> 
> I once ordered an O2 front panel off Mayflower's eBay because the acrylic one I had from some other source was cracking (err... user error in overtightening screws, really). I ordered the black and got a silver one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted the silver one back before he'd send the correct item, which is reasonable I guess, but I never took him up on it. I know you shouldn't really expect this, but you think after being notified, most small companies / people would just send the correct one free of charge for an item that costs $5 or so shipped. You know, good will and all, plus not needing to bother with restocking a returned item and more.


Oh wow - that's...something lol.
Oh well - misplaced stock, isn't what would deter me from a company.
Misinformation in a very fragile market is what really gets me.

If they wanted to win over the community - at least they could have been honest - but that was too much of an ask for them. And the way they went around replying to comments like they know everything was absolutely hilarious.
The Tyler guy got slammed so hard by me and other YouTubers, that he decided to into hibernation, as he knew he was being stupid.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The Tyler guy got slammed so hard by me and other YouTubers, that he decided to into hibernation, as he knew he was being stupid.


I love how audiophile myths part 1 never got a part 2.

And that vid makes me mad because I really enjoy the Tek other than that vid.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I love how audiophile myths part 1 never got a part 2.
> 
> And that vid makes me mad because I really enjoy the Tek other than that vid.


Well I take his videos and most of other people's videos (who are highly subbed) with a grain of salt.

One of the ONLY huge YouTubers I truly respect, every, single word - is MKBHD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> Hi!
> I need help, please.
> 
> I'd like to buy some quality headphones, but this enthusiast level is new to me.
> I started reading up on BeyerDynamic, Audio Technica and Sennheiser products (not sure on spelling), and it seems to me, that this is a much more complicated task than it seems at first.
> 
> So what I'd like to ask, is basically some pointers if this is what I need my headphones for:
> - Immersion!
> - Immersion in single player gaming (skyrim, mass effect, etc)
> - Immersion in movies (black hawk down, saving private ryan, etc)
> - Music is only a secondary focus, but it would be nice if it would be good at rock and female vocals like Within Temptation, Nightwish, but also ACDC, and other classics. (and also with "orchestra" (is this a word like this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) music, like movie scores)
> 
> My main concern is however, that my primary source for all of this is directly my PC. In my PC I have a Creative X-Fi sound card, but I'm not sure if that's enough in itself. Do I have to use an amplifier for these really good headphones ?
> 
> THANK YOU very much in advance !


What is your proposed budget?


----------



## NYFk4m

it's a 4 years old model, I think it's this one - Creative SB X-Fi Titanium PCI-E

Well yes. I try to clarify a little:
I'd like to be able to watch the movies I've just mentioned (and also add the likes of The Avengers and We Were Soldiers and so on) in a way, that is as good and loud and precise as a good sound system, but without the neighbors nagging me.
I like it when there's a chaotic gunfight in a movie, and I can hear not just the gunshot, but the shells hitting the floor, and maybe even hearing the distance and direction of the gunshots, if the movie's sound editing is good enough for this of course








also what I want during an explosion, the Transformers 1 Scorponok scene is a great example! When the shells from the AC130 hit the ground, or the bullets from the A10's gattling drill into the sand, these effects have a strong bass, that should not just be heard, but also felt punching you in the stomach.
So what I mean by immersion, is a type of headphone, that is able to give me back the authenticity of these scenes and effects, as loud and clear as real life would. As directors imagined them!
And all this goes for games as well








Also in We Were Soldiers I love how gunsounds are clearly differentiated, for example I don't have to see in the movie that they are firing M16s, the plastic housing can be heard in the sound, it has a high pitch. At the same time an AK-47 is very different stronger in the mid, with more metal sounds.

Open or closed not a factor. Usually when I would use these headphones there would not be people in the same room with me, no isolation needed. So which ever sounds better, is what I want









Price range is not decided yet, first I want to educate myself on the topic, but, well....
many people seem to like the DT990, which is about 50k Ft in Hungary, that's about 250 USD.
That is acceptable, maybe if the price/value ratio is good enough than we can go up to around 300 USD.

Your last question, the supplier/retailer is what I would like to consider as a step 2 of this project








Once I know enough and I have my eyes on something I figure out where to get it from.


----------



## NYFk4m

250 to 300 $
I'm not sure if I could actually appreciate anything more professional then this price range


----------



## pez

I'd say a regular Titanium is a good enough DAC to start you out with. It could definitely be better, but with a budget of around $250, I'd hate for you to have to spend a great portion of that on a DAC. I think the DT990 is definitely a nice headphone. I didn't get to do any extreme listening to it, but I'd say they are priced appropriately. How is the used market where you're from? Getting an amp for them may be better and cheaper that way. I think every model of the DT990 is pretty needy of an amp.


----------



## NYFk4m

ok
step 1
what does DAC stand for ?







and how much is a decent one ?
step 2
what if I buy a headphone first, and later on a DAC or the other way around ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> ok
> step 1
> what does DAC stand for ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how much is a decent one ?
> step 2
> what if I buy a headphone first, and later on a DAC or the other way around ?


DAC stands for Digital to Analog Converter. And basically is takes your music from your PC (I.e. in digital form) and converts it to analog so that it can play through your headphones or speakers.

Your sound card acts as both a DAC and an 'amp', but for something like the Beyers, it wouldn't really be up to snuff, hence why I mentioned an amp.

However, even a decent DAC can be had for around $100. The same goes for an amp. A lot of people are recommended to start with the Schiit Modi (DAC) and Magni or Vali (amp), but I'm not sure of the availability where you are. Could you give us a few sites that you normally shop from, or would trust?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> Have you ever tried a nicer amp?


Once.

See unlike the CPU debate, where you can simply cite benchmarks and the debate (should usually) be over even though typically it isn't, with a nicer amp, what is there to go on but personal opinion, and other people's opinions?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Well, while we're hopping on that bandwagon...
> 
> I once ordered an O2 front panel off Mayflower's eBay because the acrylic one I had from some other source was cracking (err... user error in overtightening screws, really). I ordered the black and got a silver one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wanted the silver one back before he'd send the correct item, which is reasonable I guess, but I never took him up on it. I know you shouldn't really expect this, but you think after being notified, most small companies / people would just send the correct one free of charge for an item that costs $5 or so shipped. You know, good will and all, plus not needing to bother with restocking a returned item and more.


I think Mayflower needs a bit better quality control or something.

My Dac/amp had a small issue that rendered the entire thing flawed. Paid shipping back, he paid shipping back to me. Little annoying I have to pay shipping back when they made the mistake.

On the other hand, JDSLabs is just more expensive. More expensive base cost, more expensive model with quarter inch jack by I think it was 10-20 dollars, plus I have to buy a power cable, another 10 dollars or so. I dunno. What's done is done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh wow - that's...something lol.
> Oh well - misplaced stock, isn't what would deter me from a company.
> Misinformation in a very fragile market is what really gets me.
> 
> If they wanted to win over the community - at least they could have been honest - but that was too much of an ask for them. And the way they went around replying to comments like they know everything was absolutely hilarious.
> The Tyler guy got slammed so hard by me and other YouTubers, that he decided to into hibernation, as he knew he was being stupid.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I love how audiophile myths part 1 never got a part 2.
> 
> And that vid makes me mad because I really enjoy the Tek other than that vid.


Can we list specific examples of what you hate from the video?

I mean, things like mp3 vs flac is tested time and time again, very few people can properly abx them. Same with 24bit vs 16bit, and all that jazz. I see that you would disagree with Tyler/Logan's opinion that a more expensive dac/amp won't increase sound accuracy but that's one point among a 10 minute video. Or, maybe the idea that its integrated or Objective, that gets you? I think that is a valid criticism.

I mean, I upgrade integrated to STX, I really heard no difference at all with my Krk Rokits. Of course, I can't exactly plug in my headphones into integrated to test it with higher end stuff. I really don't expect much of an audible difference going from STX to O2/dac either. It's a nice external package (I kindda hate the idea of installing cards into my PC I don't have to, personal gripe) with improvements over STX which I believe will be inaudible. Just like Barnacules, when he gets O2/Dac after he already bought the $1000 Wooaudio tube amp for himself, ended up asking, 'Did I just waste a THOUSAND dollars?'

I don't have an 'audiophile ear', and neither does Barnacules. But if I can't hear the difference, I don't want to pay for it if it's expensive. Headphones and speakers, yes, I hear a difference there. That's why I decided to get an expensive headphone.

The o2/dac is already shipping back to me, scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I will do some listening tests once it's here.


----------



## NYFk4m

I see, thx!
well, these two are the most popular PC sites. I buy stuff frequently from them:

http://www.ipon.hu/
http://www.hardverker.hu/

but they don't really focus on audio stuff


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Thing is though, with dual Titans you know exactly what you are getting via benchmarks after benchmarks.
> Once.
> See unlike the CPU debate, where you can simply cite benchmarks and the debate (should usually) be over even though typically it isn't, with a nicer amp, what is there to go on but personal opinion, and other people's opinions?
> 
> I think Mayflower needs a bit better quality control or something.
> 
> Can we list specific examples of what you hate from the video?
> I mean, things like mp3 vs flac is tested time and time again, very few people can properly abx them. Same with 24bit vs 16bit, and all that jazz. I see that you would disagree with Tyler/Logan's opinion that a more expensive dac/amp won't increase sound accuracy but that's one point among a 10 minute video. Or, maybe the idea that its integrated or Objective, that gets you?
> 
> I mean, I upgrade integrated to STX, I really heard no difference at all with my Krk Rokits. Of course, I can't exactly plug in my headphones into integrated to test it with higher end stuff. I really don't expect much of an audible difference going from STX to O2/dac either. It's a nice external package (I kindda hate the idea of installing cards into my PC I don't have to, personal gripe) with improvements over STX which I believe will be inaudible. Just like Barnacules, when he gets O2/Dac after he already bought the $1000 Wooaudio tube amp for himself, ended up asking, 'Did I just waste a THOUSAND dollars?'
> 
> I don't have an 'audiophile ear', and neither does Barnacules. But if I can't hear the difference, I don't want to pay for it if it's expensive. Headphones and speakers, yes, I hear a difference there. That's why I decided to get an expensive headphone.
> 
> The o2/dac is already shipping back to me, scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I will do some listening tests once it's here.


search this thread for mayflower - it has been talked to death already when the video came out


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can we list specific examples of what you hate from the video?
> I mean, things like mp3 vs flac is tested time and time again, very few people can properly abx them. Same with 24bit vs 16bit, and all that jazz. I see that you would disagree with Tyler/Logan's opinion that a more expensive dac/amp won't increase sound accuracy but that's one point among a 10 minute video. Or, maybe the idea that its integrated or Objective, that gets you?
> 
> I mean, I upgrade integrated to STX, I really heard no difference at all with my Krk Rokits. Of course, I can't exactly plug in my headphones into integrated to test it with higher end stuff. I really don't expect much of an audible difference going from STX to O2/dac either. It's a nice external package (I kindda hate the idea of installing cards into my PC I don't have to, personal gripe) with improvements over STX which I believe will be inaudible. Just like Barnacules, when he gets O2/Dac after he already bought the $1000 Wooaudio tube amp for himself, ended up asking, 'Did I just waste a THOUSAND dollars?'
> 
> I don't have an 'audiophile ear', and neither does Barnacules. But if I can't hear the difference, I don't want to pay for it if it's expensive. Headphones and speakers, yes, I hear a difference there. That's why I decided to get an expensive headphone.
> 
> The o2/dac is already shipping back to me, scheduled for delivery tomorrow. I will do some listening tests once it's here.


He upsampled lower quality files to do the testing. He used electronic 8-bit sounding music that he produces. He went into the test convinced there would be no difference.

A proper blind test needs to be with a broad range of music, from a higher quality file source, with an open mind. You _try_ to pick out the differences. If results are mixed, he cannot tell the difference. If the results are consistent, then he can tell the difference.

They also speak about neutral tonal balance from source equipment as an objective necessity. While it has value, coloration is liked and he shouldn't be telling people having coloration in their gear is a bad thing.

My girlfriend was able to pick FLAC every single time over 320Kbps MP3 through my Schiit Modi>Vali>HE-300. The song was Hide and Seek by Imogen heap. The FLAC file was 44.1KHz 16bit ripped from a CD, the MP3 was 320Kbps ripped from the same CD. I set the two songs to random on Foobar and let her listen to the 60 second mark. Replay gain was used to ensure volume was the same.
She was able to pick the FLAC out 10/10 times and knew the MP3 all 13 times it came up. I did give her the first few minutes without having to answer so she had plenty of time to familiarize herself with the sound.

My girlfriend is not an audiophile, she uses an iPhone and Skullcandy Aviators.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> search this thread for mayflower - it has been talked to death already when the video came out


What I saw was disagreement that onboard being as good as a cheap sound card.

My own ears tell me that's true. But I was using ALC 1150 and while performance varies by the way it's integrated, I think for many plugging in a 3.5mm in the back of the computer with a Haswell based mobo or future mobos is good enough for most people. With an old system, I could hear a difference between integrated, it's very obvious. But with the newest integrated sound, I think that difference is quite small now. But again, it's very hard to test sound card vs integrated... With the objective vs integrated it'll be a little easier for me though.

Also saw your old post here:

Quote:


> Haha that guy Tyler from the video:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ramsfan6237
> 
> Has been replying to some comments - I can't help but laugh at some of his comments.
> Oh that marketing, that lovely endorsed marketing.


But I could not find the conversation you are talking about.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He upsampled lower quality files to do the testing. He used electronic 8-bit sounding music that he produces. He went into the test convinced there would be no difference.
> 
> A proper blind test needs to be with a broad range of music, from a higher quality file source, with an open mind. You try to pick out the differences. If results are mixed, he cannot tell the difference. If the results are consistent, then he can tell the difference.
> 
> They also speak about neutral tonal balance from source equipment as an objective necessity. While it has value, coloration is liked and he shouldn't be telling people having coloration in their gear is a bad thing.
> 
> My girlfriend was able to pick FLAC every single time over 320Kbps MP3 through my Schiit Modi>Vali>HE-300. The song was Hide and Seek by Imogen heap. The FLAC file was 44.1KHz 16bit ripped from a CD, the MP3 was 320Kbps ripped from the same CD. I set the two songs to random on Foobar and let her listen to the 60 second mark. Replay gain was used to ensure volume was the same.
> She was able to pick the FLAC out 10/10 times and knew the MP3 all 13 times it came up. I did give her the first few minutes without having to answer so she had plenty of time to familiarize herself with the sound.
> 
> My girlfriend is not an audiophile, she uses an iPhone and Skullcandy Aviators.


About the fact that one should go into a test trying to figure out a difference, I agree with you. I did notice that the testing done in the video seemed a bit off. I don't recall that they upsampled a lower quality file to test. I'll have to check that part out.

Question about coloring though. Can't we just use EQ?

Hydrogenaudio has done many tests, many people who think they can tell a difference between flac and mp3 but fail and then get an epiphany. I did testing with multiple songs with Krk Rokit 6s a while back. I could not tell a difference. I am actually thinking about trying again, this time with HD800s and the Objective. Things might change as my hardware changes.

I know if I can't hear a difference, none of my friends or family members will hear a difference. That's just how it is with the people I know.


----------



## phillyd

@Darkwizzie I have tried flac mp3 tests with speakers and they are so much harder. I'd love to hear the results of your tests.
EQ is a long debate that has been had here a million times.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quick question. Is the USB Gen 2 upgrade for the Bifrost worth it? It would have to make a pretty decent difference to be worth spending $150 on.


no. the power supply is the most important, analog stage second most important and digital section is the least. someone measured the Gungnir USB vs. Optical and found USB had less jitter but both have so very little jitter it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I have tried flac mp3 tests with speakers and they are so much harder. I'd love to hear the results of your tests.
> EQ is a long debate that has been had here a million times.


I'll be sure to list my results after I have them.

By EQ being long debated, do you also mean to say there is no general consensus of opinions?


----------



## Pawelr98

I can tell the difference between 320kbps mp3 and 1411kbps WAV. It just sounds different. I think it depends on the song. I mostly listen to electronic music. In electronic music you have sounds that are not usual in other genres of music.1411kbps sounds much "deeper" and the sound is a bit more clear.
But it's hard to hear the difference between 192kbps and 320kbps.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Darkwizzie I have tried flac mp3 tests with speakers and they are so much harder. I'd love to hear the results of your tests.
> 
> EQ is a long debate that has been had here a million times.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to list my results after I have them.
> By EQ being long debated, do you also mean to say there is no general consensus of opinions?
Click to expand...

Yeah some people love it and some people hate it. I would recommend using using music with acoustic instruments and vocals. The more going on at once, the better.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I can tell the difference between 320kbps mp3 and 1411kbps WAV. It just sounds different. I think it depends on the song. I mostly listen to electronic music. In electronic music you have sounds that are not usual in other genres of music.1411kbps sounds much "deeper" and the sound is a bit more clear.
> But it's hard to hear the difference between 192kbps and 320kbps.


You need to ABX from the same source FLAC file using a relatively modern encoder. If you score significantly above or below 50% with enough trials, you can tell the difference.

Virtually everyone I know achieves transparency at about 256kbps with recent MP3 encoders.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You need to ABX from the same source FLAC file using a relatively modern encoder. If you score significantly above or below 50% with enough trials, you can tell the difference.
> 
> Virtually everyone I know achieves transparency at about 256kbps with recent MP3 encoders.


To squeeze the best audio quality in a compressed mp3 file I probably need to do it myself, huh.

I don't know how to do that though.







Google should be forthcoming though.

Question time:

How is the directional audio of HD800 compared to *Audio Technica AD900X and AKG Q701* ? I cannot unbold the text there for some reason. I think HD800s should be superior, is that correct? Once the O2/dac is here, do I just use default settings off of it to play video games for positional audio? (Not that the Objective has any settings, lol.)

I've been using STX's Dolby Surround or whatever they call it. I'm not sure if I like it. The positional audio doesn't seem much better, but the sound is more awkward. I thinking of getting a friend on BF3 to run around me in circles to test positional audio settings within the game itself (War tapes, Hifi, headphone, etc)


----------



## bumblebee1980

heh audio myths part 2: part 1 was a myth!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> About the fact that one should go into a test trying to figure out a difference, I agree with you. I did notice that the testing done in the video seemed a bit off. I don't recall that they upsampled a lower quality file to test. I'll have to check that part out.
> 
> Question about coloring though. Can't we just use EQ?
> 
> Hydrogenaudio has done many tests, many people who think they can tell a difference between flac and mp3 but fail and then get an epiphany. I did testing with multiple songs with Krk Rokit 6s a while back. I could not tell a difference. I am actually thinking about trying again, this time with HD800s and the Objective. Things might change as my hardware changes.
> 
> I know if I can't hear a difference, none of my friends or family members will hear a difference. That's just how it is with the people I know.


It was further back from then.

As for sound differences - sure they're getting harder to notice the difference- sometimes there's no difference.
What got me more thna anything in those videos was them describing a PC and then automatically asserting it to HEADPHONES.
Yes, because everyone that has a PC, is naturally going to be using them with headphones, not even headsets, nor speakers, just headphones.
So the whole: "Soundcards are useless" element was ridiculous, as mayflower were just PUSHING their product via "headphones" - yet the video was about "busting audio myths" - oh if that's so. Why don't they bloody talk about speakers, where the differences become more noticeable, or for the simple fact that a bloody external DAC, that has ONLY 3.5mm input won't be suitable for god damn speakers.

It enraged me so much. There's more to it, but I really can't be asked to repeat what's been said (and I've then been told off for being off-topic in this very thread - and don't want to do that again)

The O2 is great, I have one (and stand by my 10/10 review) - but if it wasn't for TJ - I wouldn't have known that a simple £120 (£80 cheaper) Denon Receiver - not only does more than the O2, but does it better.
If size is a factor, then I understand the premium you pay for it. But if you take size out of the equation, you're open to SO MUCH MORE for a cheaper price and better functionalities.

I would say:
O2>soundcard for headphones
Soundcard>O2 for speakers
Soundcard>on-board (unless you pay a PREMIUM on your motherboard and get a good on-board)


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You need to ABX from the same source FLAC file using a relatively modern encoder. If you score significantly above or below 50% with enough trials, you can tell the difference.
> 
> Virtually everyone I know achieves transparency at about 256kbps with recent MP3 encoders.


The thing is that FLAC can have different bitrate. Some have ~700kbps while others can be ~1700kbps. I prefer 1411kbps (16bit) Wav.

For my comparsion I use the same album downloaded in both 320kbps and 1411kbps(both from author provided links). In one track the beginning simply pushes the headphones to the edge. Then it's easy to spot the difference. There are few more "testing spots" in the track that I use. The rest of the song sounds really similar on both versions.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It was further back from then.
> 
> As for sound differences - sure they're getting harder to notice the difference- sometimes there's no difference.
> What got me more thna anything in those videos was them describing a PC and then automatically asserting it to HEADPHONES.
> Yes, because everyone that has a PC, is naturally going to be using them with headphones, not even headsets, nor speakers, just headphones.
> So the whole: "Soundcards are useless" element was ridiculous, as mayflower were just PUSHING their product via "headphones" - yet the video was about "busting audio myths" - oh if that's so. Why don't they bloody talk about speakers, where the differences become more noticeable, or for the simple fact that a bloody external DAC, that has ONLY 3.5mm input won't be suitable for god damn speakers.
> 
> It enraged me so much. There's more to it, but I really can't be asked to repeat what's been said (and I've then been told off for being off-topic in this very thread - and don't want to do that again)
> 
> The O2 is great, I have one (and stand by my 10/10 review) - but if it wasn't for TJ - I wouldn't have known that a simple £120 (£80 cheaper) Denon Receiver - not only does more than the O2, but does it better.
> If size is a factor, then I understand the premium you pay for it. But if you take size out of the equation, you're open to SO MUCH MORE for a cheaper price and better functionalities.
> 
> I would say:
> O2>soundcard for headphones
> Soundcard>O2 for speakers
> Soundcard>on-board (unless you pay a PREMIUM on your motherboard and get a good on-board)


Why does change in sound cards affect speakers more than headphones?

I'm thinking of plugging in my speakers to the o2/dac combo when I don't want to use headphones, relying upon the dac inside the Objective.

Can't you just use a converter to get 3.5mm to plug into the amp/dac? It's not ideal, but at least it's not like one buys o2/dac and ends up with no way to use it, that would be bad. It is true that some topics on speakers would be helpful, but often I find that's the trend with Youtubers - Tech Youtubers often skimp on audio, especially on speakers.

The Denon receiver is for speakers?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You need to ABX from the same source FLAC file using a relatively modern encoder. If you score significantly above or below 50% with enough trials, you can tell the difference.
> 
> Virtually everyone I know achieves transparency at about 256kbps with recent MP3 encoders.


I can happily say I can tell a tiny tiny difference between FLAC and 256/320.
However the differences are so small that I really have to concentrate like Yoda, in order to notice ANY differences.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> I see, thx!
> well, these two are the most popular PC sites. I buy stuff frequently from them:
> 
> http://www.ipon.hu/
> http://www.hardverker.hu/
> 
> but they don't really focus on audio stuff


What site did you find the Beyers on? I didn't see them from either of the two.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why does change in sound cards affect speakers more than headphones?
> I'm thinking of plugging in my speakers to the o2/dac combo when I don't want to use headphones, relying upon the dac inside the Objective.
> Can't you just use a converter to get 3.5mm to plug into the amp/dac? It's not ideal, but at least it's not like one buys o2/dac and ends up with no way to use it, that would be bad. It is true that some topics on speakers would be helpful, but often I find that's the trend with Youtubers - Tech Youtubers often skimp on audio, especially on speakers.
> 
> The Denon receiver is for speakers?


It is usually to do with driving it.
Speakers ought to be driven - on-board usually won't drive it (in all honesty, saying on-board is very general).
As you rightfully said, there's on-board out there that you can't tell the difference.
And again, stating "headphones" is also quite general - there are headphones that are not at all sensitive, and ones that are super sensitive.
(I'm guilty of saying "headphones" and "on-board" - thus don't feel I'm directing this to you, but rather my own statement lol)

But driving aside, you got more chances of interference, which can come across as "static noise" on your speakers - simply because you're having to crank your source (PC) more.

Then even after all of that - for me I've noticed night and day differences between on-board vs soundcard performance.
On-board, has ALWAYS sounded "muddy" to me. Almost like someone took a 256kb file and compressed it to 10kb lol.
I've had a few motherboards, like my Sabertooth Z77 - and despite it not "actively saying its sound is good" - it definitely is an expensive motherboard, where you would expect good sound from it.
Whilst I was RMA'ing my crap-sus soundcard (yes made by Asus too) - I honestly couldn't stand the on-board.
Had to switch to OPTICAL, and let my old Logitech Z-5500 sound sytem do the processing as the motherboard sound was just horrible to my ears.
And no, EQ didn't help it. It just wasn't capable of it.

I bought a O2, used it for headphones ONLY - for my speakers, I had a souncard + my Z5500
I then bought passive speakers and a receiver: Denon X500.
And now it's not only more convenient to use my X500, but it also drives my headphones much more easily. Not like I needed it to drive that much anyway (D2Ks are reasonably easy to drive) - however, when I push harder headphones through my amp - it has no problems. I don't have to go into "high gain" in order to make it sound acceptably loud to my ears









Being a YouTuber myself, I know why we skip over speakers. Or at least monitor-esk / passive speakers that require an amp.
It's because you have to think about the setup and/or spend a lot of money on it.
If it wasn't for TJ, I would have either never upgraded my Z5500 speakers (which were brilliant to me for over 5years). Unless I would have had some more money then bought an all-in-one (pro grade, super expensive) system. Something I would have wasted my money on, because I love music - but something I didn't need to spend THAT much on.

See to me AUDIO, for PCs is EXACTLY what PC building used to be 10 years ago.
You have to think what part goes with what, what the specs are of each, how they'll work together and how cost to performance ratio are they.
Then you got all the different brands to worry about.

With PC building 10 years ago, at least you still had benchmarks letting you know: BUY AMD and not Nvidia for XYZ game, but vice versa for ABC.
With audio, there's nothing as such. The only way you'll get an HONEST and useful amount of information would be from someone who has:
VAST amount of audio gear and experience with speakers (ie TJ).

Same goes for earphones, or any other audio gear.
You ask Pez here for earphone advice, and despite him being knowledgeable he won't be able to give you a long list of earphones, simply because he hasn't heard them.
He might be able to guesstimate, but he won't be able to give you a down-to-earth answer, upon your request.

Same goes for me: Ask me about headphones, and I just don't know - I just direct you to this thread, and hope people will chime in.
I can chime in for maybe 5-10 headphones, but others can chime in for 50.
However for earphones, others will usually chime in for 10, and I'll chime in for 100.

I hope that makes sense.
Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can happily say I can tell a tiny tiny difference between FLAC and 256/320.
> However the differences are so small that I really have to concentrate like Yoda, in order to notice ANY differences.


1-128kbps to 192kbps is easy to spot for me
192kbps to 320kbps is hard.
320kbps to 1411+kbps depends on music(some have almost no difference while others can have huge differences).

I think it depends on music tastes.In electronic music for example 128kbps and lower are easy to spot due to "flat" bass and smaller than usually difference between high and low sounds. Higher bitrates(1411+) in some songs tend to push headphones further than for example 320kbps(perfect example is the beggining of Psycho Crooks- The Quest). I can only speak for electronic music because I don't have any other genres of music in high quality.


----------



## phillyd

For me it seems that anything below 256 sticks out to me. 256/320 sound approximately the same but in a lot of music if I pay attention I can tell the difference. 320 to FLAC is difficult on some music but I can tell with relative ease if I pay attention on other music.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is usually to do with driving it.
> Speakers ought to be driven - on-board usually won't drive it (in all honesty, saying on-board is very general).
> As you rightfully said, there's on-board out there that you can't tell the difference.
> And again, stating "headphones" is also quite general - there are headphones that are not at all sensitive, and ones that are super sensitive.
> (I'm guilty of saying "headphones" and "on-board" - thus don't feel I'm directing this to you, but rather my own statement lol)
> 
> But driving aside, you got more chances of interference, which can come across as "static noise" on your speakers - simply because you're having to crank your source (PC) more.
> 
> Then even after all of that - for me I've noticed night and day differences between on-board vs soundcard performance.
> On-board, has ALWAYS sounded "muddy" to me. Almost like someone took a 256kb file and compressed it to 10kb lol.
> I've had a few motherboards, like my Sabertooth Z77 - and despite it not "actively saying its sound is good" - it definitely is an expensive motherboard, where you would expect good sound from it.
> Whilst I was RMA'ing my crap-sus soundcard (yes made by Asus too) - I honestly couldn't stand the on-board.
> Had to switch to OPTICAL, and let my old Logitech Z-5500 sound sytem do the processing as the motherboard sound was just horrible to my ears.
> And no, EQ didn't help it. It just wasn't capable of it.
> 
> I bought a O2, used it for headphones ONLY - for my speakers, I had a souncard + my Z5500
> I then bought passive speakers and a receiver: Denon X500.
> And now it's not only more convenient to use my X500, but it also drives my headphones much more easily. Not like I needed it to drive that much anyway (D2Ks are reasonably easy to drive) - however, when I push harder headphones through my amp - it has no problems. I don't have to go into "high gain" in order to make it sound acceptably loud to my ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being a YouTuber myself, I know why we skip over speakers. Or at least monitor-esk / passive speakers that require an amp.
> It's because you have to think about the setup and/or spend a lot of money on it.
> If it wasn't for TJ, I would have either never upgraded my Z5500 speakers (which were brilliant to me for over 5years). Unless I would have had some more money then bought an all-in-one (pro grade, super expensive) system. Something I would have wasted my money on, because I love music - but something I didn't need to spend THAT much on.
> 
> See to me AUDIO, for PCs is EXACTLY what PC building used to be 10 years ago.
> You have to think what part goes with what, what the specs are of each, how they'll work together and how cost to performance ratio are they.
> Then you got all the different brands to worry about.
> 
> With PC building 10 years ago, at least you still had benchmarks letting you know: BUY AMD and not Nvidia for XYZ game, but vice versa for ABC.
> With audio, there's nothing as such. The only way you'll get an HONEST and useful amount of information would be from someone who has:
> VAST amount of audio gear and experience with speakers (ie TJ).
> 
> Same goes for earphones, or any other audio gear.
> You ask Pez here for earphone advice, and despite him being knowledgeable he won't be able to give you a long list of earphones, simply because he hasn't heard them.
> He might be able to guesstimate, but he won't be able to give you a down-to-earth answer, upon your request.
> 
> Same goes for me: Ask me about headphones, and I just don't know - I just direct you to this thread, and hope people will chime in.
> I can chime in for maybe 5-10 headphones, but others can chime in for 50.
> However for earphones, others will usually chime in for 10, and I'll chime in for 100.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.
> Sorry for the long post.


I see. Since I've decided to go with the high end headphone route, my speakers will remain to be budget friendly - z2300, Krk Rokits. They are all powered as you know.

Youtubers also have to consider the audience... Maybe more people use headphones compared to speakers?


----------



## friend'scatdied

It's one thing to allege that you can hear a difference but it means squat if you can't get >50% in an ABX with significance.

ABX Comparator makes it relatively simple. Convert the FLAC/WAV to MP3 with the latest LAME, then optionally convert the lossy file back to FLAC/WAV and use the final two files (original lossless and either the lossy file or lossy-lossless).

If you are simply comparing files downloaded separately (or dated rips), you are subjecting yourself to at least two problems:
1. The file provider may be using (or have used) a dated encoder for the MP3, audibly diminishing the quality
2. The MP3 file may be normalized to a different loudness level which may be easily perceived

This renders a test between a downloaded lossless file and downloaded lossy file meaningless, even from the same vendor. You must generate the lossy file yourself from the lossless source for a valid result.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Still beats spending much more than $300 on cables and Dacs and stuff though.
> Way I see it, I don't think I can tell a difference from any dac or amp to the next one provided they are all neutral.
> 
> Tyler's gotta sell his product, it's not too surprising he's pushing his product.


No no no. See this is what I am talking about. That sort of approach is dead wrong. This is also why NWAVguy made a bunch of mindless fools too.

Like most things, there is a time and a place to buy good high end gear.

For 90% of the general public, what tyler says about dacs, and cables is true. But just because what he says might suit 90% of the people watching his show does not mean it is fact.

THAT is where tyler starts to go off the deep end. He seems to think that his general guidelines for audio is pure 100% fact, when it just plain isn't.

There are better dacs than the Odac, there are better RCA cables than your standard radioshack cables, there is a reason to love tube audio, and so on. The only problem is that those options can get very expensive and you might not be able to hear a difference. In which case it is the consumers job to figure out for themselves whether or not they should spend the extra money on higher end gear or not.


----------



## friend'scatdied

What's "better"?

Emphasis being on the latter word rather than the former.

There are some euphonic/nice-sounding megabucks equipment that sound "nice" but measure horribly.

Measurements should never be used in place of listening but they help us understand what we are hearing a bit better. Nonetheless I would question equipment that deviates significantly from an ideal response if only for the consideration of limited utility.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's one thing to allege that you can hear a difference but it means squat if you can't get >50% in an ABX with significance.
> 
> ABX Comparator makes it relatively simple. Convert the FLAC/WAV to MP3 with the latest LAME, then optionally convert the lossy file back to FLAC/WAV and use the final two files (original lossless and either the lossy file or lossy-lossless).
> 
> If you are simply comparing files downloaded separately (or dated rips), you are subjecting yourself to at least two problems:
> 1. The file provider may be using (or have used) a dated encoder for the MP3, audibly diminishing the quality
> 2. The MP3 file may be normalized to a different loudness level which may be easily perceived
> 
> This renders a test between a downloaded lossless file and downloaded lossy file meaningless, even from the same vendor. You must generate the lossy file yourself from the lossless source for a valid result.


Yeah I made sure I avoided those issues by ripping from a CD using the 320MP3 preset and the FLAC presets in EAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Nice! What was the ABX comparator result (%, number of trials).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> 1-128kbps to 192kbps is easy to spot for me
> 192kbps to 320kbps is hard.
> 320kbps to 1411+kbps depends on music(some have almost no difference while others can have huge differences).
> 
> I think it depends on music tastes.In electronic music for example 128kbps and lower are easy to spot due to "flat" bass and smaller than usually difference between high and low sounds. Higher bitrates(1411+) in some songs tend to push headphones further than for example 320kbps(perfect example is the beggining of Psycho Crooks- The Quest). I can only speak for electronic music because I don't have any other genres of music in high quality.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For me it seems that anything below 256 sticks out to me. 256/320 sound approximately the same but in a lot of music if I pay attention I can tell the difference. 320 to FLAC is difficult on some music but I can tell with relative ease if I pay attention on other music.


Yeah really depends on gear, music and even you being able to sit down and concentrate.
I can say for sure, if I was in a noisy environment, I wouldn't be able to tell diddly squat of difference.

Thus why I've never , ever bothered about FLAC or anything above 320kb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I see. Since I've decided to go with the high end headphone route, my speakers will remain to be budget friendly - z2300, Krk Rokits. They are all powered as you know.
> Youtubers also have to consider the audience... Maybe more people use headphones compared to speakers?


I can't believe more people use headphones over speakers.
I think most people have more earphones than any other gear.
Why? Because they come free with every phone now, even the crap ones.

Speakers, almost every PC has one.
Headphones -> people buy them when they want more audio quality, but have no idea where to start, so they go into their local store, set a budget and buy the best they can. It often goes towards mainstream crap like beats, and bose, simply because they are audio brands "my neighbour has"


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nice! What was the ABX comparator result (%, number of trials).


My results were like 80% it depends on the song, as some I was less than 50% but some songs I came out at 100%


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't believe more people use headphones over speakers.
> I think most people have more earphones than any other gear.
> Why? Because they come free with every phone now, even the crap ones.
> 
> Speakers, almost every PC has one.
> Headphones -> people buy them when they want more audio quality, but have no idea where to start, so they go into their local store, set a budget and buy the best they can. It often goes towards mainstream crap like beats, and bose, simply because they are audio brands "my neighbour has"


speakers are my first love but good speakers cost a lot more money and it's more work. you need to setup the room properly with acoustic treatment and run test tones, room analysis software, etc.

it's cheaper and a lot less work to just buy a good pair of headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> speakers are my first love but good speakers cost a lot more money and it's more work. you need to setup the room properly with acoustic treatment and run test tones, room analysis software, etc.
> 
> it's cheaper and a lot less work to just buy a good pair of headphones.


Absolutely agreed


----------



## bumblebee1980

I discovered these this morning

Magnepan Minis ($1499)




edit: corrected pricing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> What's "better"?
> 
> Emphasis being on the latter word rather than the former.
> 
> There are some euphonic/nice-sounding megabucks equipment that sound "nice" but measure horribly.
> 
> Measurements should never be used in place of listening but they help us understand what we are hearing a bit better. Nonetheless I would question equipment that deviates significantly from an ideal response if only for the consideration of limited utility.


And who cares how it measures if you can take it and compare it to a 'benchmark' DAC, and faithfully say it sounds better to you?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I discovered these this morning
> 
> Magnepan Minis ($599)


I like them. I have some magnepan 2.5s. They just need a crap ton of power.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> speakers are my first love but good speakers cost a lot more money and it's more work. you need to setup the room properly with acoustic treatment and run test tones, room analysis software, etc.
> 
> it's cheaper and a lot less work to just buy a good pair of headphones.


Snell speakers then. Just throw them in the corner on some semi decent stands.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Snell speakers then. Just throw them in the corner on some semi decent stands.


no


----------



## phillyd

While we're off-topic. Do you think I can get 10" monitors like the KRK rokit 10's or another that will kick like a good subwoofer for $800?

My other option is spend $400+ on a sub that has crossover to pair with my A5+.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no


YOU DOUBT THE SNELLS!?!?!?!?!














Listen to the part where he says that they used snell speakers for the base for their AN-K/J/E speakers.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> While we're off-topic. Do you think I can get 10" monitors like the KRK rokit 10's or another that will kick like a good subwoofer for $800?
> 
> My other option is spend $400+ on a sub that has crossover to pair with my A5+.


no


----------



## bumblebee1980

you know they don't actually cost $1,000,000. the Audio Note AN-E are less than $3000









i'm sure the Audio Note AN-E is a very nice speaker but I like 3-way towers.

the Salk SongTower QWT is a 2-way but it's a transmission line cabinet and only cost $1999. lots of upgrades too

http://www.salksound.com/songtower%20pricing.htm

I can even get one in BumbleBee edition


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you know they don't actually cost $1,000,000. the Audio Note AN-E are less than $3000


1: my point was not to say "oooo these snell speakers are similar to 1m dollar speakers" but instead my point was to say that they sound good and you can simply throw them in the corner without too much worry based upon the hands on testing that peter did.

2: Those particular speakers in the video are not your average AN-E speakers and they are extremely expensive. I remember that they were somewhere around 40K? I think.

Those speakers in the video use all silver wire and silver foil caps where as your standards use copper.


----------



## bumblebee1980

they start at $2500 and go up just like everything else Audio Note makes.

Salk has cap upgrades and you can request a capacitor of your choice. they even got a external cross-over upgrade like the Wilson Duettes for some models.










edit: picture


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is a plugin chinesekiwi talked about last year. it won't replace my tube amplifier but it's mildly entertaining.



download this and copy/paste to c:\program files(X86)\foobar2000\components

download this and copy/paste to any folder

open foobar2000 and click library -> configure -> components -> VST Plugins -> Add then find the Tube EZQ folder and select TB_EZQ.dll

open foobar2000 and click library -> configure -> playback-> DSP Manager and click TB_EZQ and click the left arrow and apply. select TB_EZQ and click configure selected.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you know they don't actually cost $1,000,000. the Audio Note AN-E are less than $3000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sure the Audio Note AN-E is a very nice speaker but I like 3-way towers.
> 
> the Salk SongTower QWT is a 2-way but it's a transmission line cabinet and only cost $1999. lots of upgrades too
> 
> http://www.salksound.com/songtower%20pricing.htm
> 
> I can even get one in BumbleBee edition


I suppose I can not blame you.

You know, it is funny that you show me those speakers. I was looking at getting a pair. In fact, I got a few questions that seem perfect for you. PM sent so that we do not turn this thread into a speaker thread more than I already have.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Every true headphone enthusiast has a great pair of speakers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> speakers are my first love but good speakers cost a lot more money and it's more work. you need to setup the room properly with acoustic treatment and run test tones, room analysis software, etc.
> 
> it's cheaper and a lot less work to just buy a good pair of headphones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Absolutely agreed


Same reason for me.

Also headphones tend to have better bang for buck in terms of audio quality. Making sure the room is treated properly actually isn't possibly for me right now, even if I have the cash. Also, I want good directional audio when I'm playing video games. But if everything was equal, I do prefer speakers for music, headphones for FPS gaming.

Speaking of directional audio, anybody know the answer to this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> To squeeze the best audio quality in a compressed mp3 file I probably need to do it myself, huh.
> 
> I don't know how to do that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google should be forthcoming though.
> 
> Question time:
> 
> How is the directional audio of HD800 compared to *Audio Technica AD900X and AKG Q701* ? I cannot unbold the text there for some reason. I think HD800s should be superior, is that correct? Once the O2/dac is here, do I just use default settings off of it to play video games for positional audio? (Not that the Objective has any settings, lol.)
> 
> I've been using STX's Dolby Surround or whatever they call it. I'm not sure if I like it. The positional audio doesn't seem much better, but the sound is more awkward. I thinking of getting a friend on BF3 to run around me in circles to test positional audio settings within the game itself (War tapes, Hifi, headphone, etc)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Same reason for me.
> Also headphones tend to have better bang for buck in terms of audio quality. Making sure the room is treated properly actually isn't possibly for me right now, even if I have the cash. Also, I want good directional audio when I'm playing video games. But if everything was equal, I do prefer speakers for music, headphones for FPS gaming.


Hd800 is the best gaming headphones in terms go positioning.


----------



## NYFk4m

I checked the prices for that one here:

http://www.argep.hu/

but this one lists every site which claims they have it, and not all will be trustworthy.
I checked the price here for a general impression only.

It's possible I'll have to buy from abroad, maybe through amazon


----------



## bumblebee1980

1950's eniac computer with 18,000 vacuum tubes



free sun tan when using the computer


----------



## bumblebee1980

I wonder if this guy liked his job. I hope he was paid well for all the third degree burns.



I only have one question.. does it play EVE Online?


----------



## pez

I absolutely adore the Cerwin-Vega D-3 speakers I have. The Pio HPM-1500 speakers in the other room are a marvel to listen to as well.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Cerwin Vega are house party speakers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Every true headphone enthusiast has a great pair of speakers.


Swans M200 MKIII


----------



## bumblebee1980

Swans..

*points to the door*

I had a pair of Cerwin Vegas a really long time ago.. I think I destroyed them in college lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm just going to recommend Cerwin Vegas from now on because clearly recommending people spend more money isn't working lol

high power handling check
high spl check
low frequency extension check
low price check

they got it all lol

my cheeks are sore from laughing


----------



## Tiihokatti

Behringer B3031A









EDIT: Oh dang, I haven't updated my sig with the O2/HE-400.
Do I need to resend my club application form to update the info on the member list?

Also, the velours for my HE-400 arrived yesterday


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Cambridge Audio SX60 at the front, Gale 3010S as rears and a fairly old JPW active sub that I hardly ever use


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Bit late to the party so apologies if the topic has changed somewhat








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> He has now brainwashed many people into thinking that the O2/ODAC is the only option and everything else is bad. I suppose it's better than them previously being brainwashed by gaming companies, but it's still pretty bad.
> 
> People have left "ignorant gamer land" and has entered "ignorant audiophile land" instead. If ignorance is bliss though, they'll be happy either way.


It is a pity that so many seem to flock to him in droves, believing anything and everything they're told. Like, c'mon, the only time I've heard videos with more hiss than that were various styles of noise music! I'll also accept aggrotech, but once again that noise is SUPPOSED to be there in those styles of music. If you can't properly set up a microphone (or at least use workarounds to filter out the hiss afterwards) you shouldn't be talking on record about audio. Seriously, in this day and age it's sooo easy to keep the noise floor insanely low.

As for audio cards, I'm happy enough with my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 and will eventually upgrade it to an RME UFX. Then again, I'll eventually need the additional inputs anyways, as it has eight dedicated TRS plus four combi-jack inputs (versus my current eight combi-jacks). I'm trying to keep away from patch bays, but I'm sure I'll eventually need to get one *shifty eyes*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I won't ever buy a mayflower product nor recommend it, after what happened on Logan's videos (he also is an idiot)


Yeah... I wrote a loooong list of things that struck me as odd or off with that video, and others had a good amount of comments on it too. I would've considered picking one up to see if it's worth the fuss, but the front panel is such a mess. my desk is messy enough before having to deal with a bunch of cables snaking out of the front that should be in the back instead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For me it seems that anything below 256 sticks out to me. 256/320 sound approximately the same but in a lot of music if I pay attention I can tell the difference. 320 to FLAC is difficult on some music but I can tell with relative ease if I pay attention on other music.


I've gotten pretty much the same way... Even before acquiring my K712's, I didn't exactly enjoy listening to anything below 256Kbps, especially given some of the musical styles I'm into the past few years. Can I tell the difference between 320Kbps and FLAC? Never listened to any good comparisons, so can't really say. I just tend to prefer FLAC because they give the benefits of WAVe as well as the ID3 tags and cover art that MP3's have (and they remain compatible with Traktor)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Every true headphone enthusiast has a great pair of speakers.


I have a pair of cheap, $20 logitech speakers for YouTube purposes... They count right?

... ...Don't worry, I'll eventually pick up a pair of Yorkville YSM5's to fix this, I just want to take care of a few other things first (that and the cost of them effectively doubles since I'll be getting isoAcoustics isolators as well as Ultimate Support MS-90B/45 stands. Yes, it's an overkill idea, but they're sexier than PrimAcoustic's isolation stuff)


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Every true headphone enthusiast has a great pair of speakers.


I don't. I don't have any more space for speakers







. That's why I only use headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Cerwin Vega are house party speakers


They're a 'vintage' pair I guess you'd say







. They were a gift from my father and they sound really nice to me. I'm not one bit of disappointed with them.

I guess I should clarify that they are D3s and not D-3s.


----------



## NYFk4m

it seems I'll have the opportunity to get a "Denon AHD-1100" with 50% discount.
Any thoughts on that one ?


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM-audio-Line-Magnetic-Mini-218-Integrated-El84-Tube-Amplifier-MINT-/221409900010?

Interesting -- bumblebee, do you know more about this?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> it seems I'll have the opportunity to get a "Denon AHD-1100" with 50% discount.
> Any thoughts on that one ?


Depends on how much it is. If it is less than 100 USD, then they are an awesome pair of cheap portable headphones. If they are above 100 usd, they are still pretty good, but I feel like the audio technica M50s are better. If it is above 150 USD............yeah no.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM-audio-Line-Magnetic-Mini-218-Integrated-El84-Tube-Amplifier-MINT-/221409900010?
> 
> Interesting -- bumblebee, do you know more about this?


I know you asked bumblebee, but just as a fair warning, those JJ tubes WILL need to be replaced. JJ 12ax7s have a very annoying ring in the top end.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> it seems I'll have the opportunity to get a "Denon AHD-1100" with 50% discount.
> Any thoughts on that one ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Depends on how much it is. If it is less than 100 USD, then they are an awesome pair of cheap portable headphones. If they are above 100 usd, they are still pretty good, but I feel like the audio technica M50s are better. If it is above 150 USD............yeah no.


agreed 50% off what price lol?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They're a 'vintage' pair I guess you'd say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They were a gift from my father and they sound really nice to me. I'm not one bit of disappointed with them.
> 
> I guess I should clarify that they are D3s and not D-3s.


So beautiful - I'm jelly


----------



## NYFk4m

about 130 in USD


----------



## roflcopter159

What do you guys think of AKG K712? I've been reading some reviews of them and I've found that they are somewhat unforgiving for bad recordings. Would pairing them with my T1 improve/ fix that some? Also, another complaint I seem to be finding about AKGs is the general lack of bass. I have M50s now, would that be a fairly good cover-all pairing (M50 for electronic/bass heavy stuff and K712 for most other things)? I would be using it for music, gaming and blu rays on my desktop and/or laptop and would be powered by an Aune T1 for the foreseeable future (and alongside my M50s).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What do you guys think of AKG K712? I've been reading some reviews of them and I've found that they are somewhat unforgiving for bad recordings. Would pairing them with my T1 improve/ fix that some? Also, another complaint I seem to be finding about AKGs is the general lack of bass. I have M50s now, would that be a fairly good cover-all pairing (M50 for electronic/bass heavy stuff and K712 for most other things)? I would be using it for music, gaming and blu rays on my desktop and/or laptop and would be powered by an Aune T1 for the foreseeable future (and alongside my M50s).


I just heard them the other day and I do not like them.

They claim to fix the problems with the K701/k702s but to me all the K712s sound like is the K701s with a pretty significant veiled sound added in.


----------



## mikeaj

Now that this is the Headphones and Earphones and Speakers Club (I jest, I jest), how do people even use bookshelf speakers with multiscreen (multiple computer monitors) computer setups?

Very compact model and low desk, point upwards a lot via stand? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel)

Lay them on their sides and try to point upwards? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel but sideways

Mount on a stand (what kind, which?) very high above the monitors and point down? (and get it not to fall off; speaker is elevated over the top of the top bezel)

Push very far to the sides so they flank all the screens? What else is there?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I just heard them the other day and I do not like them.
> 
> They claim to fix the problems with the K701/k702s but to me all the K712s sound like is the K701s with a pretty significant veiled sound added in.


Hmm ok. I'll try to find a way to test them sometime soon then. I think there is a local Head-Fi meet this summer that I'll be able to go to.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> about 130 in USD


is that with or without discount...common


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Now that this is the Headphones and Earphones and Speakers Club (I jest, I jest), how do people even use bookshelf speakers with multiscreen (multiple computer monitors) computer setups?
> 
> Very compact model and low desk, point upwards a lot via stand? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel)
> 
> Lay them on their sides and try to point upwards? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel but sideways
> 
> Mount on a stand (what kind, which?) very high above the monitors and point down? (and get it not to fall off; speaker is elevated over the top of the top bezel)
> 
> Push very far to the sides so they flank all the screens? What else is there?


I used to have them mounted above the oustide screens but it was strange having music and gaming sounds above the screens.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I found placing them to the outside front to be a decent compromise, only obscuring a few inches of the lower corners. Can't tuck the screens in tightly but its worth it for better sound placement.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed 50% off what price lol?
> So beautiful - I'm jelly


Like many things, they were a steal at secondhand $50 and the cost of replacing the surrounds (maybe an additional $30?).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Now that this is the Headphones and Earphones and Speakers Club (I jest, I jest), how do people even use bookshelf speakers with multiscreen (multiple computer monitors) computer setups?
> 
> Very compact model and low desk, point upwards a lot via stand? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel)
> 
> Lay them on their sides and try to point upwards? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel but sideways
> 
> Mount on a stand (what kind, which?) very high above the monitors and point down? (and get it not to fall off; speaker is elevated over the top of the top bezel)
> 
> Push very far to the sides so they flank all the screens? What else is there?


Haha, my floorstanding speakers technically are positioned too low for use while at my PC, however, I use them mostly through my LP/Vinyl player or when I'm cleaning up around the room.

Also, for those that like EDM, and quite possibly orchestral scores, I present you with what makes me smile:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What do you guys think of AKG K712? I've been reading some reviews of them and I've found that they are somewhat unforgiving for bad recordings. Would pairing them with my T1 improve/ fix that some? Also, another complaint I seem to be finding about AKGs is the general lack of bass. I have M50s now, would that be a fairly good cover-all pairing (M50 for electronic/bass heavy stuff and K712 for most other things)? I would be using it for music, gaming and blu rays on my desktop and/or laptop and would be powered by an Aune T1 for the foreseeable future (and alongside my M50s).


Personally, I love my K712's, but I haven't listened to any other open headphones even remotely close to it's price range. I find they provide "enough" bass, but on days I want more I'll reach for my ATH-M50's without thinking twice. I'm not necessarily a bass-head, but a lot of the music I listen to tends to have a good amount of "thump" to it (Art of Fighters - Breathe Fire, Aesthetic Perfection - The Darker Half, Combichrist - Sent to Destroy... etc). I've yet to have to turn the volume knob on my Scarlett 18i20 higher than 11:30 with my K712's if Windows is at 100% volume. In fact, I can't even take Art of Fighters - Breathe Fire at 12:00 (it's too loud!)

...I love my aggrotech and gabber ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Now that this is the Headphones and Earphones and Speakers Club (I jest, I jest), how do people even use bookshelf speakers with multiscreen (multiple computer monitors) computer setups?
> 
> Very compact model and low desk, point upwards a lot via stand? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel)
> 
> Lay them on their sides and try to point upwards? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel but sideways
> 
> Mount on a stand (what kind, which?) very high above the monitors and point down? (and get it not to fall off; speaker is elevated over the top of the top bezel)
> 
> Push very far to the sides so they flank all the screens? What else is there?


My "speakers" (term used loosely) currently flank my two monitors, but when I upgrade to three screens (and proper studio monitors) I'll either go with 45" tall speaker stands PLUS IsoAcoustics isolators (for isolation, as well as adjustable height and angle), or find some way of using them flanking the screens.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, for those that like EDM, and quite possibly orchestral scores, I present you with what makes me smile:


I stopped Aesthetic Perfection for this? ....Totally worth it ^_^ Brings me back to the days when I was 2nd Oboe in a large-ish orchestra. I really do need to get a practice space again so I can get back into that >.>;;


----------



## NYFk4m

with







lol


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Now that this is the Headphones and Earphones and Speakers Club (I jest, I jest), how do people even use bookshelf speakers with multiscreen (multiple computer monitors) computer setups?
> 
> Very compact model and low desk, point upwards a lot via stand? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel)
> 
> Lay them on their sides and try to point upwards? (speaker fits under the bottom bezel but sideways
> 
> Mount on a stand (what kind, which?) very high above the monitors and point down? (and get it not to fall off; speaker is elevated over the top of the top bezel)
> 
> Push very far to the sides so they flank all the screens? What else is there?


if you can't put them on stands in front of the desk then find a speaker with a good off axis response and wall mount them at ear level.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Like many things, they were a steal at secondhand $50 and the cost of replacing the surrounds (maybe an additional $30?).
> Haha, my floorstanding speakers technically are positioned too low for use while at my PC, however, I use them mostly through my LP/Vinyl player or when I'm cleaning up around the room.
> 
> Also, for those that like EDM, and quite possibly orchestral scores, I present you with what makes me smile:


So unfair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Refer to TJ's post - I would say no above 100.
Get the M50's instead.
Quote:


> If it is less than 100 USD, then they are an awesome pair of cheap portable headphones. If they are above 100 usd, they are still pretty good, but I feel like the audio technica M50s are better. If it is above 150 USD............yeah no.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Personally, I love my K712's, but I haven't listened to any other open headphones even remotely close to it's price range. I find they provide "enough" bass, but on days I want more I'll reach for my ATH-M50's without thinking twice. I'm not necessarily a bass-head, but a lot of the music I listen to tends to have a good amount of "thump" to it (Art of Fighters - Breathe Fire, Aesthetic Perfection - The Darker Half, Combichrist - Sent to Destroy... etc). I've yet to have to turn the volume knob on my Scarlett 18i20 higher than 11:30 with my K712's if Windows is at 100% volume. In fact, I can't even take Art of Fighters - Breathe Fire at 12:00 (it's too loud!)
> 
> ...I love my aggrotech and gabber ^_^
> My "speakers" (term used loosely) currently flank my two monitors, but when I upgrade to three screens (and proper studio monitors) I'll either go with 45" tall speaker stands PLUS IsoAcoustics isolators (for isolation, as well as adjustable height and angle), or find some way of using them flanking the screens.
> I stopped Aesthetic Perfection for this? ....Totally worth it ^_^ Brings me back to the days when I was 2nd Oboe in a large-ish orchestra. I really do need to get a practice space again so I can get back into that >.>;;


Yeah, the original version is really good, but I figured the orchestral version would be more fitting and pleasing to a 'universal' audience







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the original version is really good, but I figured the orchestral version would be more fitting and pleasing to a 'universal' audience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I.... don't quite know what to think of the original version.







...But I'm more of a Burial or Iconika kinda guy when it comes to that genre ^_^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I.... don't quite know what to think of the original version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...But I'm more of a Burial or Iconika kinda guy when it comes to that genre ^_^


I recognize either, and 'guy'? I thought 'gal', but maybe I'm thinking of another member?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I recognize either, and 'guy'? I thought 'gal', but maybe I'm thinking of another member?


Nah, a few have thought I was a gamer chick. Sorry to disappoint


----------



## bumblebee1980

you're thinking of the one and only BumbleBee.. EVE Online FC and XCOM Ironman survivor.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nah, a few have thought I was a gamer chick. Sorry to disappoint


I'm sorry to have confused you as such







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you're thinking of the one and only BumbleBee.. EVE Online FC and XCOM Ironman survivor.


And no, I never confuse the one and only 'bee







.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you're thinking of the one and only BumbleBee.. EVE Online FC and XCOM Ironman survivor.


There are females on OCN?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There are females on OCN?


real ones too lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There are females on OCN?


Nah, it's a sausage fest with a single vegetarian tofu sausage.


----------



## NYFk4m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So unfair.
> Refer to TJ's post - I would say no above 100.
> Get the M50's instead.


Today I tried an Audio Technica M50x.
It was reeeally good! I was comparing it to a Beyer Custom One Pro, and I decided I need another round of tests before I pick one up, because they were similary good for me.
I also tested an AKG 550, but that one lacked the level of bass I'm looking for.

This time I only had my phone as a source so I tested with the following:
- various MP3-s mostly 320 with some worse. Among them Mass Effect main theme, Within Temptation acoustic, Skillet Rebirthing, Rains Look in my eyes, ACDC back in black
- shadowplay recordings of BF4 and CoD MW2
- saved YouTube of 'Malukah - Reignite' and 'Captain America 2 trailer 1'

Since these are mostly low quality stuff, next time I will try them with some movies as well, that have DTS sound.

At this point my main problem is that I don't know if there is still something else to consider or I should just pick one of these up after the next try out round









//Also how strong of a 'pro' point is the changeable cord on the M50x against the fix one on the Custom One Pro ?
Correction: the COP is also changeable


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> Today I tried an Audio Technica M50x.
> It was reeeally good! I was comparing it to a Beyer Custom One Pro, and I decided I need another round of tests before I pick one up, because they were similary good for me.
> I also tested an AKG 550, but that one lacked the level of bass I'm looking for.
> 
> This time I only had my phone as a source so I tested with the following:
> - various MP3-s mostly 320 with some worse. Among them Mass Effect main theme, Within Temptation acoustic, Skillet Rebirthing, Rains Look in my eyes, ACDC back in black
> - shadowplay recordings of BF4 and CoD MW2
> - saved YouTube of 'Malukah - Reignite' and 'Captain America 2 trailer 1'
> 
> Since these are mostly low quality stuff, next time I will try them with some movies as well, that have DTS sound.
> 
> At this point my main problem is that I don't know if there is still something else to consider or I should just pick one of these up after the next try out round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how strong of a 'pro' point is the changeable cord on the M50x against the fix one on the Custom One Pro ?


from what I've read, the m50s cables aren't weak. But having it as an extra is always welcome


----------



## bumblebee1980

Chris took some really nice shots at Axpona 2014

http://www.computeraudiophile.com/content/578-searching-good-sound-axpona-chicago-2014/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYFk4m*
> 
> Today I tried an Audio Technica M50x.
> It was reeeally good! I was comparing it to a Beyer Custom One Pro, and I decided I need another round of tests before I pick one up, because they were similary good for me.
> I also tested an AKG 550, but that one lacked the level of bass I'm looking for.
> 
> This time I only had my phone as a source so I tested with the following:
> - various MP3-s mostly 320 with some worse. Among them Mass Effect main theme, Within Temptation acoustic, Skillet Rebirthing, Rains Look in my eyes, ACDC back in black
> - shadowplay recordings of BF4 and CoD MW2
> - saved YouTube of 'Malukah - Reignite' and 'Captain America 2 trailer 1'
> 
> Since these are mostly low quality stuff, next time I will try them with some movies as well, that have DTS sound.
> 
> At this point my main problem is that I don't know if there is still something else to consider or I should just pick one of these up after the next try out round
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //Also how strong of a 'pro' point is the changeable cord on the M50x against the fix one on the Custom One Pro ?
> Correction: the COP is also changeable


How much is the COP for you, there? If it's close in price to the M50x (assuming under $150 USD for you, as I imagine stuff is a bit inflated there) it'd be worth it to consider.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Teac Reference HA-P50B Portable Integrated DSD D/A converter and Headphone Amplifier (mouthful)








MSRP $399


----------



## NYFk4m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much is the COP for you, there? If it's close in price to the M50x (assuming under $150 USD for you, as I imagine stuff is a bit inflated there) it'd be worth it to consider.


They are close, but expensive as everything else.
Cop 270, m50x 260


----------



## pez

The m50x isn't worth that much...possibly the COPs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys got suggestions for headphones under £50 - don't have to be portable - just all-rounders?
Isolation would be good - thus closed back.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Cirrus Logic just bought Wolfson.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You guys got suggestions for headphones under £50 - don't have to be portable - just all-rounders?
> Isolation would be good - thus closed back.


those Youtube cheques?


----------



## BoredErica

I'm still waiting for my one video to earn me $100 so I can hit the payment threshold. It's stuck at $65. Either I need to make more videos and hope they catch on or lose $65.









Hi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> those Youtube cheques?


I earn, 0p from all my videos, all my reviews, all my guides.
I do it for free, with no pay cheque. This is a friend asking for his friend


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm still waiting for my one video to earn me $100 so I can hit the payment threshold. It's stuck at $65. Either I need to make more videos and hope they catch on or lose $65.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.


let me guess O2?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I earn, 0p from all my videos, all my reviews, all my guides.
> I do it for free, with no pay cheque. This is a friend asking for his friend


you should get paid for views. I like your videos.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> let me guess O2?


wut no comprendo i dont even


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you should get paid for views. I like your videos.


aww thanks, well blame Google for banning my adsense for no reason before I was going to get paid. Theoretically I could take them to court, and win


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> aww thanks, well blame Google for banning my adsense for no reason before I was going to get paid. Theoretically I could take them to court, and win


np









you should submit something to Headfonia, Audio360, Audio-head or some other site.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should submit something to Headfonia, Audio360, Audio-head or some other site.


meh, the thing is, they want people to write in a certain way. I prefer being free


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah. Just read an article on Headphonia where they shifted the burden of proof on high end cables. I think I lost a few brain cells over there. Never been to the other two though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

which article?


----------



## BoredErica

http://www.headfonia.com/critique-of-audio-cables/

Quote:


> *What's Really Happening? *
> 
> How do these audio cables make a difference? I absolutely have no idea, but my ears tell me that there are differences. Of course my empirical observations are far from being the standard of truth, but combined with hundreds and thousands of testimonials from other audio enthusiasts out there, there may be something more than a simple case of placebo being observed here. Of course it's hard to prove that this is more than a placebo, but so far we also haven't seen any convincing proofs that these are indeed false phenomenons.
> 
> There are a lot of things observed in nature that we have no idea why they are so but still we accept them as truth. Like how the bicycle is able to stabilize itself when moving but not when stationery, or why small objects follow the quantum mechanics theory of physics instead of traditional newtonian physics. One thing that we know for certain is that our understanding in science is simply not enough to explain all the phenomenon observed in nature, and just because science has yet to come up with an explanation for it doesn't mean that it's an act of magic or worse, trickery.


Quote:


> *The Sceptic's Response*
> 
> Now I know that some people are already thinking about what objective response they should be typing in reply to that first paragraph I just wrote. *But this time I would place the burden of proof on the skeptic: Can you proof that changing audio cables indeed doesn't make any difference to the sound quality?*


And the second page basically goes over why the founder of Headfonia doesn't believe in any sort of objective testing. Soon as I read that, I mentally clocked out of Headfonia... this is not a website I enjoy. There are other websites I'd rather read.


----------



## BoredErica

Sennheiser sent me an email just now. Interesting.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sennheiser sent me an email just now. Interesting.


I see you edited out the serial number in the top image, but not in the second one. If you want to hide the number, I'd suggest fixing that.

EDIT: The SN is also in another place in the first image.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I see you edited out the serial number in the top image, but not in the second one. If you want to hide the number, I'd suggest fixing that.
> 
> EDIT: The SN is also in another place in the first image.


I noticed it but I stopped caring.

Blagh, I'll fix it because other people are doing it.









Ta-da! Now onto the graph









The Sennheiser graph cuts off the low frequencies on the chart a bit too early, considering how low the human hearing can go... Just checked out other people's graphs and the small bump in the lower frequencies is normal.

Some people are claiming that the newer HD800s have a less pronounced 6khz problem. Here is the Headfi thread with lots of HD800 graphs if you are curious: http://www.head-fi.org/t/433059/sennheiser-hd800-certificate-for-frequency-response-arrived/495


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah. Just read an article on Headphonia where they shifted the burden of proof on high end cables. I think I lost a few brain cells over there. Never been to the other two though.


I know what you mean. I had once came across an "audio store" which just sell plugs and cables. I know there were ridiculously expensive "high end" cables and whatever junk out there but it's a totally different experience seeing the real thing and having someone explaining the features and "how they improve audio quality".

I do know from my own experience that some cables does affect the sound, while some sounded similar, and for those that I could tell what the change is, I couldn't tell if it's "better", it's just different.

BUT

Just what is " gold plated pure silver core" and "nano treated perfectly flat surface" going to help you get better audio quality on a power plug?

The whole "high end cables" thing is just


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> I know what you mean. I had once came across an "audio store" which just sell plugs and cables. I know there were ridiculously expensive "high end" cables and whatever junk out there but it's a totally different experience seeing the real thing and having someone explaining the features and "how they improve audio quality".
> 
> I do know from my own experience that some cables does affect the sound, while some sounded similar, and for those that I could tell what the change is, I couldn't tell if it's "better", it's just different.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Just what is " gold plated pure silver core" and "nano treated perfectly flat surface" going to help you get better audio quality on a power plug?
> 
> The whole "high end cables" thing is just


Coconut-Audio


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> I know what you mean. I had once came across an "audio store" which just sell plugs and cables. I know there were ridiculously expensive "high end" cables and whatever junk out there but it's a totally different experience seeing the real thing and having someone explaining the features and "how they improve audio quality".
> 
> I do know from my own experience that some cables does affect the sound, while some sounded similar, and for those that I could tell what the change is, I couldn't tell if it's "better", it's just different.
> 
> BUT
> 
> Just what is " gold plated pure silver core" and "nano treated perfectly flat surface" going to help you get better audio quality on a power plug?
> 
> The whole "high end cables" thing is just


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Coconut-Audio


http://www.amazon.com/AudioQuest-Terminated-Speaker-Cable-Discontinued/dp/B000J36XR2/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1398846326&sr=1-1

$13,000 cables, anybody?

Rated the most helpful review for that cable:

Quote:


> *I have only a little time...*
> We live underground. We speak with our hands. We wear the earplugs all our lives.
> 
> PLEASE! You must listen! We cannot maintain the link for long... I will type as fast as I can.
> 
> DO NOT USE THE CABLES!
> 
> We were fools, fools to develop such a thing! Sound was never meant to be this clear, this pure, this... accurate. For a few short days, we marveled. Then the... whispers... began.
> 
> Were they Aramaic? Hyperborean? Some even more ancient tongue, first spoken by elder races under the red light of dying suns far from here? We do not know, but somehow, slowly... we began to UNDERSTAND.
> 
> No, no, please! I don't want to remember! YOU WILL NOT MAKE ME REMEMBER! I saw brave men claw their own eyes out... oh, god, the screaming... the mobs of feral children feasting on corpses, the shadows MOVING, the fires burning in the air! The CHANTING!
> 
> WHY CAN'T I FORGET THE WORDS???
> 
> We live underground. We speak with our hands. We wear the earplugs all our lives.
> 
> Do not use the cables!


----------



## Thomas73

I currently own a Turtle beach Z22 which is connected to a turtle beach dss on my ps3.I plan on getting a 5.1 true surround headset for use with my rig which has an asus xonar d2x,is the Roccat Kave xtd 5.1 good?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas73*
> 
> I currently own a Turtle beach Z22 which is connected to a turtle beach dss on my ps3.I plan on getting a 5.1 true surround headset for use with my rig which has an asus xonar d2x,is the Roccat Kave xtd 5.1 good?


Why are you buying those $50 junk headphones when you have spent over $3k on your rig...
And yes, the price is over $50 but the real value is not.

I recommend to get normal stereo headphones and use the Dolby Headphones of your D2X.


----------



## ledzepp3

Afternoon guys! I've been toying around with the idea of getting a DAC and a nice headphone amplifier, and was wondering if it'd be possible to run something either from USB or SPDIF audio solution, and be able to unplug my headphones to get sound from speakers. I'm wondering because It'd be a pain to have to unplug cables from everything constantly









I don't have any components set in stone yet, just would like to be able to have some answers before I start buying









-Zepp


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Anyone have any experience with the V-Moda M80's? I think I might trade my AD700X's for them since I rarely use them anymore but I could use a pair of closed portables.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Afternoon guys! I've been toying around with the idea of getting a DAC and a nice headphone amplifier, and was wondering if it'd be possible to run something either from USB or SPDIF audio solution, and be able to unplug my headphones to get sound from speakers. I'm wondering because It'd be a pain to have to unplug cables from everything constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any components set in stone yet, just would like to be able to have some answers before I start buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


Zepp, welcome to the thread dude! Unfortunately I'm not nearly as well versed as some of the other guys in this thread, so I leave them to hook you up with something. Do you already have headphones though? Because for Zeppelin, I know what I'd recommend.


----------



## Thomas73

I need a surround headset mainly for gaming & movies,tried virtual surround but I don't quite like it,not looking for stereo headset as I only use my hifi for music


----------



## phillyd

@seepra
If you wanna stay in this thread, I suggest you stop telling people what makes them an audiophile. I don't see how this is anything like Tjj226 Angel or Bumblebee's posts.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Afternoon guys! I've been toying around with the idea of getting a DAC and a nice headphone amplifier, and was wondering if it'd be possible to run something either from USB or SPDIF audio solution, and be able to unplug my headphones to get sound from speakers. I'm wondering because It'd be a pain to have to unplug cables from everything constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any components set in stone yet, just would like to be able to have some answers before I start buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


You can get DACs that use USB or SPDIF or both, depending on the budget. Also, there are a good amount of headphone amps that have a preamp, that will allow for another output to be connected, and receive the audio signal when you unplug your headphones. My Schiit Asgard 2 has a preamp like this and I use it exactly as explained.

What is your budget and what headphones are you currently using?


----------



## phillyd

I tried out the Sennheiser momentum on-ear at best buy. After disconnecting them from the stupid display device which ruins their sound, I listened to and loved them. Fun yet natural. They have a nice bass presence and are a bit warm but don't lack in the high-mids or treble. Very nice for a headphone of its size.


----------



## BoredErica

I was confused as to why I could hear some audio anomalies in a few soundtracks of mine. Realized Razer Surround was on and it was skewing the audio from Foobar (and VLC too) slightly. Problem fixed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried out the Sennheiser momentum on-ear at best buy. After disconnecting them from the stupid display device which ruins their sound, I listened to and loved them. Fun yet natural. They have a nice bass presence and are a bit warm but don't lack in the high-mids or treble. Very nice for a headphone of its size.


Yea, the online reviews of them seem to be quite favorable relative to other headphones.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You can get DACs that use USB or SPDIF or both, depending on the budget. Also, there are a good amount of headphone amps that have a preamp, that will allow for another output to be connected, and receive the audio signal when you unplug your headphones. My Schiit Asgard 2 has a preamp like this and I use it exactly as explained.
> 
> What is your budget and what headphones are you currently using?


I haven't gotten any of my audio equipment yet







I was getting the basic questions out of the way before I dive in and spend my monies







It'd be somewhere around $500 for the heaphones, DAC and amp to start with.

-Zepp


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Afternoon guys! I've been toying around with the idea of getting a DAC and a nice headphone amplifier, and was wondering if it'd be possible to run something either from USB or SPDIF audio solution, and be able to unplug my headphones to get sound from speakers. I'm wondering because It'd be a pain to have to unplug cables from everything constantly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any components set in stone yet, just would like to be able to have some answers before I start buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Zepp


If you don't wanna spend a lot, the new Schiit Modi Optical would be a perfect optical DAC, and then you could get a Schiit Magni Amp to match. Very low-cost solution that delivers a really solid sound, very highly reviewed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I haven't gotten any of my audio equipment yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was getting the basic questions out of the way before I dive in and spend my monies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be somewhere around $500 for the heaphones, DAC and amp to start with.
> 
> -Zepp


Even better then, save money on an Amp and DAC like the ones above and invest the most in the headphone, which IMO is the most important part of any audio chain.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, the online reviews of them seem to be quite favorable relative to other headphones.


If it weren't for the Focal's being so cheap I'd be looking into getting some Momentums
I'd be very happy with them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried out the Sennheiser momentum on-ear at best buy. After disconnecting them from the stupid display device which ruins their sound, I listened to and loved them. Fun yet natural. They have a nice bass presence and are a bit warm but don't lack in the high-mids or treble. Very nice for a headphone of its size.


I listened to both the over-ear and on-air the last time I was in Best Buy, and liked the on-ear a great deal better. The bass on the over-ear Mosel was quote bloated, and' flabby'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> If you don't wanna spend a lot, the new Schiit Modi Optical would be a perfect optical DAC, and then you could get a Schiit Magni Amp to match. Very low-cost solution that delivers a really solid sound, very highly reviewed.
> Even better then, save money on an Amp and DAC like the ones above and invest the most in the headphone, which IMO is the most important part of any audio chain.


This is a good suggestion. Also, don't forget about the Vali as an amp, all depending on the amp you get.


----------



## BoredErica

Are there any cheap replacement cables for the HD800 in case I ever break them? I'm not keen on spending $100+ for cables from Sennheiser's website.


----------



## pez

Hmmm this is all I've got. I can't even find the replacement on the Senn website:

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_75733_Sennheiser-Replacement-HD-800-Cable-532758.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=PLA&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp6752935


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm this is all I've got. I can't even find the replacement on the Senn website:
> 
> http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_75733_Sennheiser-Replacement-HD-800-Cable-532758.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=PLA&utm_campaign=paid_search_google_pla&scid=scplp6752935


I managed to find it on their site and it was priced the same, $180 something.







That's just stupid. At least cables don't really break all that often.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I listened to both the over-ear and on-air the last time I was in Best Buy, and liked the on-ear a great deal better. The bass on the over-ear Model was quote bloated, and' flabby'.


I think I'd enjoy the bass on the Momentum. I have no experience with good closed portable headphones though. The Onkyos I had were broken and my Focal are getting replaced now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I managed to find it on their site and it was priced the same, $180 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. At least cables don't really break all that often.


this guy makes good cables (from previous purchasing experience):
https://www.facebook.com/thecustomart

Might be worth giving him a bell - see what he offers you


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I managed to find it on their site and it was priced the same, $180 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. At least cables don't really break all that often.


Yeah, didn't expect that at all, considering Amazon sells replacements for the HD650 for around $25.


----------



## BoredErica

I think Sennheiser went a little off the deep end with their $180 normal cable replacement, $380 balanced cable, and $2000 for the dac/amp.







If you go to their website, "Accessories', type in HD800, you'll see this:

Quote:


> Item NumberPGItem NameImageItem InfoPriceAction Link53275889Cable with plug 6.35 / 3m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $194.55Buy Now53203786Case HD 800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $162.48Request Item Be Sold Online53441176Earpads / 1 pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $75.23Buy Now53440657Headband padding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $37.83


Oh nevermind, it's $194, even worse than $180 lol. And that $160 case better be better than the stock one you get when you bought the headphones.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> this guy makes good cables (from previous purchasing experience):
> https://www.facebook.com/thecustomart
> 
> Might be worth giving him a bell - see what he offers you
> By bell I'm assuming you mean wall post on his Facebook page instead of PM?


----------



## pez

Yay for going from one proprietary cable to another







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think Sennheiser went a little off the deep end with their $180 normal cable replacement, $380 balanced cable, and $2000 for the dac/amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you go to their website, "Accessories', type in HD800, you'll see this:
> 
> Oh nevermind, it's $194, even worse than $180 lol. And that $160 case better be better than the stock one you get when you bought the headphones.


Yeah just send him a PM or message, or anything.
His name is Piotr.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

K, this is just too funny not to post.

Here is a rep comment that I got in my email.

Quote: "hurr durr cables and dacs affect sound i have better gear than you and that's why i know better durr"

whoever gave me this user rep is absolutely right.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I managed to find it on their site and it was priced the same, $180 something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just stupid. At least cables don't really break all that often.


ALO connectors: 50 dollars

1/4th inch plug: 6 dollars

6 feet of decent cable: 10 bucks.

Soldering iron: 15 dollars

Wire cutters: 8 dollars

Solder: 3 dollars.

Learning how to solder: Priceless.

Making your own cables is pretty easy, and once you learn to make your own, then you will know how to fix your cable rather than buying a new cable every time the old one breaks.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thomas73*
> 
> I need a surround headset mainly for gaming & movies,tried virtual surround but I don't quite like it,not looking for stereo headset as I only use my hifi for music


MLEHGG
My experience with *true* 5.1 headsets is exactly what MLE experienced with the Tritton AX Pro ($170).

The Kave XTD is a digital headset, it has its own soundcard and uses USB connection so the D2X is useless with them.


Spoiler: And there are other surround techs than the Dolby Headphone


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> K, this is just too funny not to post.
> 
> Here is a rep comment that I got in my email.
> 
> Quote: "hurr durr cables and dacs affect sound i have better gear than you and that's why i know better durr"
> 
> whoever gave me this user rep is absolutely right.


"Oh I really think this guy is being a jerk. I know, I'll give him rep! That will show him!"


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah just send him a PM or message, or anything.
> His name is Piotr.


The guy replied saying they do not make cables right now.

One day in the future I hope to buy like, every single high end headphone, try them all, and return the ones I don't like, lol.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ALO connectors: 50 dollars
> 
> 1/4th inch plug: 6 dollars
> 
> 6 feet of decent cable: 10 bucks.
> 
> Soldering iron: 15 dollars
> 
> Wire cutters: 8 dollars
> 
> Solder: 3 dollars.
> 
> Learning how to solder: Priceless.
> 
> Making your own cables is pretty easy, and once you learn to make your own, then you will know how to fix your cable rather than buying a new cable every time the old one breaks.


Problem is you better know the AWG of your headphone cable or else it *will* affect sound (negatively). This is the only factor in cables (below 30 feet / 10 metres) that affects sound.


----------



## Calbert

If I remember right someone said that if the cable is copper and thicker than whatever(forgot exact number), it will conduct good enough and not affect the sound.


----------



## mikeaj

The materials, arrangement, thickness, length, etc. all affect the sound always, just not necessarily by any significant or audible amount.

And for some sets, even assuming the wire is too thin and too long and it ends up having significant resistance compared to the headphones, an audible difference of losing a fraction of a dB of volume isn't exactly anything to be concerned about.

You pretty much need some very thin and relatively long IEM cables for some set with crossovers, multiple drivers, etc. to get to the point where the overall balance may be affected in any potentially noticeable way. That's a legitimate scenario though.


----------



## BoredErica

Overall do you think headphones provide better, similar, or worse price to performance compared to IEMs? I already know that headphones beat out speakers. Yes, speakers and headphones are not quite the same experience but we can sorta generalize. There isn't much talk in the audiophile community from what I see about IEMs, not nearly as much as headphones or even speakers. I'm assuming there's a reason for that.

Some are saying custom IEMs are worth considering but non-custom ones are not.

And maybe depends on price point,,, 100 and down, 100-500, 1000+, etc.

Opinions go back and forth but seems that IEMs suffer in soundstage, but then again, headphones suffer with soundstage compared to speakers. IEMs are more portable but personally I don't care about that at all.


----------



## silvrr

Darkwizzle you should go out and listen to some speakers, headphones and IEMs yourself. You would be blown away by what some speakers can do, albeit much more expensive.

You seem young and base all your opinions on what you read on the internet. Go out and experience some of these things for yourself instead of just trusting reviews. I find it hard to trust a review, especially on something subjective as sound, if I can't align my taste with the reviewer based on a similar review of a product I know.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Darkwizzle you should go out and listen to some speakers, headphones and IEMs yourself. You would be blown away by what some speakers can do, albeit much more expensive.
> 
> You seem young and base all your opinions on what you read on the internet. Go out and experience some of these things for yourself instead of just trusting reviews. I find it hard to trust a review, especially on something subjective as sound, if I can't align my taste with the reviewer based on a similar review of a product I know.


Speakers can be awesome, no doubt, but the issue is the price. I'm more of a speaker guy myself actually, but room problems and price/performance managed to sway me to look at headphones much more closely. I have tried out my headphones before I made the plunge, and my questions on IEMs are mostly for my own general knowledge. I'm not looking to change my audio setup to IEMs in the future (or change my audio setup at all, really), so it's hard for me muster the energy to trek to an audio place to try out some IEMs. And custom IEMs can't really be 'tried' per say.

Yes, personal reviews cannot be fully relied upon but there often we can find a general consensus on things - Like, this headphone is very bassy, this headphone has the best soundstage, etc. It's a good starting point, and before I spend money on expensive gear I will try them out. If I had a friend that has rows of IEMs and different headphones/speakers to try I would definitely spend a long time trying them out just for curiosity's sake if anything else, but obviously it's not so convenient in real life.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speakers can be awesome, no doubt, but the issue is the price. I'm more of a speaker guy myself actually, but room problems and price/performance managed to sway me to look at headphones much more closely. I have tried out my headphones before I made the plunge, and my questions on IEMs are mostly for my own general knowledge. I'm not looking to change my audio setup to IEMs in the future (or change my audio setup at all, really), so it's hard for me muster the energy to trek to an audio place to try out some IEMs. And custom IEMs can't really be 'tried' per say.
> 
> Yes, personal reviews cannot be fully relied upon but there often we can find a general consensus on things - Like, this headphone is very bassy, this headphone has the best soundstage, etc. It's a good starting point, and before I spend money on expensive gear I will try them out. If I had a friend that has rows of IEMs and different headphones/speakers to try I would definitely spend a long time trying them out just for curiosity's sake if anything else, but obviously it's not so convenient in real life.


That is not as true as people like to think. I can.........in fact I did buy speakers and a amp for way less than the price of the HD800s and they sound much better.

The real problem is setting them up correctly. I bought two hundred dollar speakers and I think the integrated dac and amp was 250. However, I set it up in the empty guest room that we had at the time to really get the best performance possible. Not everyone has the ability to set up speakers in a separate room, and furthermore, most people want to listen to music at their computer.

So the problem with speakers is rarely the cost. The problem is generally the logistics of the setup. You can ask totally dubbed how his speaker setup went. His setup is fairly cheap, but it was a HUGE pain to work out all the details.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> The materials, arrangement, thickness, length, etc. all affect the sound always, just not necessarily by any significant or audible amount.
> 
> And for some sets, even assuming the wire is too thin and too long and it ends up having significant resistance compared to the headphones, an audible difference of losing a fraction of a dB of volume isn't exactly anything to be concerned about.
> 
> You pretty much need some very thin and relatively long IEM cables for some set with crossovers, multiple drivers, etc. to get to the point where the overall balance may be affected in any potentially noticeable way. That's a legitimate scenario though.


Yeup.

It is why I like to use mogami cable. The gauge is thick enough where you do not have to worry, and it is shielded and occ and all that jazz. It is actually the poor mans cardas cable in a way.


----------



## Calbert

I wouldn't worry about shielding unless the cables are like super long, as your other components in the system will normally generate more noise than the cables will pick up.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

would putting a fiio e07k all the way up to max volume on a pair of dt990 headphones or anything similar damage or blow the headphones?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> would putting a fiio e07k all the way up to max volume on a pair of dt990 headphones or anything similar damage or blow the headphones?


No but if you care about your hearing, you wouldn't need to do that either.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> would putting a fiio e07k all the way up to max volume on a pair of dt990 headphones or anything similar damage or blow the headphones?


Yeah, if it's the 32 ohms version, it's potentially an issue. That whole Beyer series is rated at 100 mW maximum power input, though it's unclear exactly what that means, like if it would cause instantaneous damage if a brief transient hit that much or if that's a level that can be comfortably handled for hours on end. Actually, 100 mW is a relatively low rating for a fullsize headphone, so my guess would be that it's relatively conservative.

Anyway, the E07K is supposed to be able to put 220 mW into 32 ohms, so that does exceed 100 mW. This would require having the volume cranked and the signal you're putting out to be relatively high in level (if volume is cranked but all the sounds are say -5 dBFS, you're no longer putting 220 mW out, for example).

For the 250 / 600 ohms, forget about it. You'd be nowhere close to the limit at max volume.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> No but if you care about your hearing, you wouldn't need to do that either.


I care about my hearing, but my colleague doesn't lol so he wants something portable that will go silly loud.
is there any portable amp that will drive louder than the e07k?
I'm recommending 250ohm dt770s or dt990s, unless anyone can recommend something similar sounding that will go really loud without straining lol


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I care about my hearing, but my colleague doesn't lol so he wants something portable that will go silly loud.
> is there any portable amp that will drive louder than the e07k?
> I'm recommending 250ohm dt770s or dt990s, unless anyone can recommend something similar sounding that will go really loud without straining lol


DT770 Pro 80ohm would be good for portable use, but the 3m straight cable can be pure pain


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> DT770 Pro 80ohm would be good for portable use, but the 3m straight cable can be pure pain


yeah maybe, I'm just worried he might blow them if he ends up getting a powerful amp lol


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> yeah maybe, I'm just worried he might blow them if he ends up getting a powerful amp lol


Nah, they are pretty strong. Something like a Fiio E17 would do them fine


----------



## phillyd

Can confirm that Fiio E17 is a nice combo. Not my thing but works pretty well.

My speakers are not setup ideally right now. I'm able to set them up in my basement occasionally and the fact that there is a lot of space behind them and about 12 feet between them alone helps the sound quality immensely.

Got my Zune HD working and set up, might convert some of my FLAC to WMA Lossless and use it for a listening rig in my room. Currently I have it on the dock, where the line out is split to my speakers and my headphone amp. Nice for when my computer is off for maintenance or OCing.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I finally sold my Decware Zen Taboo MKIII. someone interested in buying it sent me a message the other day so today he came over after work to check it out and after 15 minutes he didn't want to leave without it.

next amp!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I finally sold my Decware Zen Taboo MKIII. someone interested in buying it sent me a message the other day so today he came over after work to check it out and after 15 minutes he didn't want to leave without it.
> 
> next amp!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Shiney! DICIB? (Does it come in black?) ^_^


----------



## bumblebee1980

seriously i'm so happy! I thought I would never sell it. I sold it because it can drive high sensitivity speakers (none which I own) and the stepped attenuator is too close to the input tube (gets warm).

the Darkvoice 337 was one of the first OTL amplifiers I checked out and got me on this path. the La Figaro 339 is a much better design. I like the old point to point soldering, dual mono design and it's easy to hot rod.



apparently it does come in black


----------



## BoredErica

Can a person use a tube amp as a substitute for candles?







Guess it's not THAT bright though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and EF80 socket adapters are included


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can a person use a tube amp as a substitute for candles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess it's not THAT bright though.


Depends on tubes that you use. Some tubes can output a nice amount of light (just enough to make your table visible in the dark). AZ1 tube could do such things(but it's a voltage regulation tube).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Depends on tubes that you use. Some tubes can output a nice amount of light (just enough to make your table visible in the dark). AZ1 tube could do such things(but it's a voltage regulation tube).


Nothing more romantic than eating dinner with a loved one over some lovely tube amps.









People KEEP SAYING that the HD800 is 'picky' about its source. Picky, picky, picky. I disagree. But if anybody in the Bay Area has some expensive tube amps or general DAC/amps and want to spend an afternoon screwing around with that and my headphones, that would be real fun. Like a mini-Headfi meet almost. But that would require talking to real life human beings.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I like the combat music.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> seriously i'm so happy! I thought I would never sell it. I sold it because it can drive high sensitivity speakers (none which I own) and the stepped attenuator is too close to the input tube (gets warm).
> 
> the Darkvoice 337 was one of the first OTL amplifiers I checked out and got me on this path. the La Figaro 339 is a much better design. I like the old point to point soldering, dual mono design and it's easy to hot rod.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently it does come in black


It's definitely a pretty one!


----------



## bumblebee1980

it's a nice looking amplifier. you get used to both volume knobs pretty quick. the La Figaro 339 has more rolling options, driving power and works with more headphones than the Bottlehead Crack.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nothing more romantic than eating dinner with a loved one over some lovely tube amps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People KEEP SAYING that the HD800 is 'picky' about its source. Picky, picky, picky. I disagree. But if anybody in the Bay Area has some expensive tube amps or general DAC/amps and want to spend an afternoon screwing around with that and my headphones, that would be real fun. Like a mini-Headfi meet almost. But that would require talking to real life human beings.


Lol. I have thought about making a hipster lamp with tubes for the heck of it. We have a 3D printer at school, so I was thinking about making a 1 foot diameter ball with a bunch of holes for tube sockets. I would then get a crap ton of cheap EL34 tubes and simply wire up the filaments to a power source so that the tubes would light up, but they would not do anything.

Another thought was a free form OTL speaker amp. I would use 12 gauge copper wire and make a large free form sculpture with a bunch of tubes in parallel. I could even make a giant free form christmas tree with little 12ax7 christmas tree lights.









IDK if pez heard it or not, but at the last audio meet there was some crazy woo audio amp that was modded to the hilt with insane westeren electric tubes. It was the first time I heard the HD800s with some actual kick in the bass.

But I mostly agree with you though. I have tried the HD800s on a lot of different amps, and I have pretty much found that as long as the amp is not OTL, or sucks REALLY BAD, then they sound relatively similar across many amps.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. I have thought about making a hipster lamp with tubes for the heck of it. We have a 3D printer at school, so I was thinking about making a 1 foot diameter ball with a bunch of holes for tube sockets. I would then get a crap ton of cheap EL34 tubes and simply wire up the filaments to a power source so that the tubes would light up, but they would not do anything.
> 
> Another thought was a free form OTL speaker amp. I would use 12 gauge copper wire and make a large free form sculpture with a bunch of tubes in parallel. I could even make a giant free form christmas tree with little 12ax7 christmas tree lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if pez heard it or not, but at the last audio meet there was some crazy woo audio amp that was modded to the hilt with insane westeren electric tubes. It was the first time I heard the HD800s with some actual kick in the bass.
> 
> But I mostly agree with you though. I have tried the HD800s on a lot of different amps, and I have pretty much found that as long as the amp is not OTL, or sucks REALLY BAD, then they sound relatively similar across many amps.


The heavily subjectivist parts of the audiophile sites insist over and over that the HD800 is very picky on the source.









What does OTL have to do with the sound?

I have a quarter inch to 3.5mm shipping in (for like $1.50 from Amazon shipped). I want to plug my HD800 into onboard to see if I can tell a difference and if so, how much.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The heavily subjectivist parts of the audiophile sites insist over and over that the HD800 is very picky on the source.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does OTL have to do with the sound?
> 
> I have a quarter inch to 3.5mm shipping in (for like $1.50 from Amazon shipped). I want to plug my HD800 into onboard to see if I can tell a difference and if so, how much.


Yeah well most of the subjective audiophile sites are really focused on treble. The last head-fi meet I went to really showed me how much old people like giant treble spikes in their gear. I think you are young enough where your ears are more focused towards mids which do not change a heck of a lot from amp to amp.

OTL is off in it's own land. They simply do not play nicely with all the headphones on the market. There are certain headphones like the HD600s and 650s that work pretty well with OTL amps, but most headphones don't sound as good.

All I was saying is that I do not like the HD800s paired with an OTL amp or a crappy amp.


----------



## bumblebee1980

La Figaro 339 works well with planar magnetics and dynamics with a impedance of 150 ohm or higher.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah well most of the subjective audiophile sites are really focused on treble. The last head-fi meet I went to really showed me how much old people like giant treble spikes in their gear. I think you are young enough where your ears are more focused towards mids which do not change a heck of a lot from amp to amp.
> 
> OTL is off in it's own land. They simply do not play nicely with all the headphones on the market. There are certain headphones like the HD600s and 650s that work pretty well with OTL amps, but most headphones don't sound as good.
> 
> All I was saying is that I do not like the HD800s paired with an OTL amp or a crappy amp.


Speaking of old people, I did some testing on my hearing just now. Ever since I was a kid I did poorly in hearing tests because I couldn't detect high pitched sounds as well. I can hear 15 khz with ease - in fact it is an incredibly annoying frequency to hear. 16 khz I can kindda hear. 17 khz is totally inaudible to me. I can hear pretty low frequencies though in the bass area. I think my hearing is like that of an old person, lol.

I just tried 16 bit vs 8 bit blind test with a modern day pop track. Cannot tell a difference. In their easy test where they try a normal 8 bit vs 16 bit sound of a guy speaking the difference is easy to tell but once the music is played I can't tell a difference.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the high output impedance of a OTL amplifier shouldn't affect the sound quality of planar magnetics.

Beyerdynamic T1, Beyerdynamic DT880 and DT990 250 and 600 ohm
Sennheiser HD590, HD600, HD650, HD700 and HD800
Fostex T50RP, Mad Dog Alphas
Audeze LCD-2, Audeze LCD-3, Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-XC
HiFiMAN HE-400, HiFiMAN HE-500
Oppo PM-1

Fostex RP50, HiFiMAN HE-400i and HE-560 coming this year.

planar magnetics will take over the world.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the high output impedance of a OTL amplifier shouldn't affect the sound quality of planar magnetics.
> 
> Beyerdynamic T1, Beyerdynamic DT880 and DT990 250 and 600 ohm
> Sennheiser HD590, HD600, HD650, HD700 and HD800
> Fostex T50RP, Mad Dog Alphas
> Audeze LCD-2, Audeze LCD-3, Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-XC
> HiFiMAN HE-400, HiFiMAN HE-500
> Oppo PM-1
> 
> Fostex RP50, HiFiMAN HE-400i and HE-560 coming this year.
> 
> planar magnetics will take over the world.


stax or go home kai


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of old people, I did some testing on my hearing just now. Ever since I was a kid I did poorly in hearing tests because I couldn't detect high pitched sounds as well. I can hear 15 khz with ease - in fact it is an incredibly annoying frequency to hear. 16 khz I can kindda hear. 17 khz is totally inaudible to me. I can hear pretty low frequencies though in the bass area. I think my hearing is like that of an old person, lol.
> 
> I just tried 16 bit vs 8 bit blind test with a modern day pop track. Cannot tell a difference. In their easy test where they try a normal 8 bit vs 16 bit sound of a guy speaking the difference is easy to tell but once the music is played I can't tell a difference.


uhhhhhhhhh if you are younger than 24, you might want to get your ears looked at.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the high output impedance of a OTL amplifier shouldn't affect the sound quality of planar magnetics.
> 
> Beyerdynamic T1, Beyerdynamic DT880 and DT990 250 and 600 ohm
> Sennheiser HD590, HD600, HD650, HD700 and HD800
> Fostex T50RP, Mad Dog Alphas
> Audeze LCD-2, Audeze LCD-3, Audeze LCD-X, Audeze LCD-XC
> HiFiMAN HE-400, HiFiMAN HE-500
> Oppo PM-1
> 
> Fostex RP50, HiFiMAN HE-400i and HE-560 coming this year.
> 
> planar magnetics will take over the world.


IDK if I have said this or not, so forgive me if I have (I is tired lol)

I really like the alpha dogs. 600 bucks for reasonable travel headphones with a sound quality that rivals the LCD-XC for less than half the cost is just amazing in my book.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> uhhhhhhhhh if you are younger than 24, you might want to get your ears looked at.


Yes, I am younger than 24. My ears have been like this for as long as I can remember and it never got worse.

I'm curious though - Does being able to hear 16khz and lower mean I hear less treble at or below 16khz in general compared to other people? I think it just affects any sound that is above 16khz.


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and I forgot the JPS Labs Abyss, HiFiMAN HE-4 and HE-6 and AKG headphones (AKG has a lot of older headphones with 120-150 ohm impedance).

the Bottlehead Crack has a IEC spec 120 ohm output impedance but there are lots of OTL amplifiers out there with a output impedance of 30-50 ohm.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I am younger than 24. My ears have been like this for as long as I can remember and it never got worse.
> I'm curious though - Does being able to hear 16khz and lower mean I hear less treble at or below 16khz in general compared to other people? I think it just affects any sound that is above 16khz.


Not hearing anything above 16khz means that you are not hearing the top end of the treble range at all.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not hearing anything above 16khz means that you are not hearing the top end of the treble range at all.


Yeah, I know. But what kind of track has 16khz+ frequencies?

I meant to imply something else but nevermind - I figured out the answer.

I too, am tired.


----------



## phillyd

On the topic of speakers, my A5+ sound horrible where they are at the moment. I'm back from college and the space I'm in cramps the sound so badly. For the first time since I've had my A5+ and HE-300's, I prefer the latter.

I'd love to find some glowy tubes for my amp. Any suggestions?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. I have thought about making a hipster lamp with tubes for the heck of it. We have a 3D printer at school, so I was thinking about making a 1 foot diameter ball with a bunch of holes for tube sockets. I would then get a crap ton of cheap EL34 tubes and simply wire up the filaments to a power source so that the tubes would light up, but they would not do anything.
> 
> Another thought was a free form OTL speaker amp. I would use 12 gauge copper wire and make a large free form sculpture with a bunch of tubes in parallel. I could even make a giant free form christmas tree with little 12ax7 christmas tree lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK if pez heard it or not, but at the last audio meet there was some crazy woo audio amp that was modded to the hilt with insane westeren electric tubes. It was the first time I heard the HD800s with some actual kick in the bass.
> 
> But I mostly agree with you though. I have tried the HD800s on a lot of different amps, and I have pretty much found that as long as the amp is not OTL, or sucks REALLY BAD, then they sound relatively similar across many amps.


I wanna say it was the first thing we listened to lol. It wasn't bad, but I felt like I was using my Ety ER-6i all over again. Sterile, slightly thumpy, and thin.


----------



## bumblebee1980

these are cute









these speakers use a coaxial driver and pretty sensitive. made in America with a 10 year warranty and come in a variety of config/models even a micro monitor





http://www.omegaloudspeakers.com/index.html
http://www.hoytbedfordspeakers.com/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not cute - but extremely SEXY!
God damn - those are speakers I would buy


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I know. But what kind of track has 16khz+ frequencies?


I know some tracks with such frequencies. But it's rare anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I know some tracks with such frequencies. But it's rare anyway.


Rare?
I don't think so mate...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I know. But what kind of track has 16khz+ frequencies?
> 
> 
> 
> I know some tracks with such frequencies. But it's rare anyway.
Click to expand...

If rare means every track ever made then sure.

+16khz is normal, heck, for like all tracks.
+21khz is rare.
+22khz is very rare.

edit - if anyone else feels like comparing what it would be like for ~16khz cut-off freq.... :

http://www.mediafire.com/download/utzlofq76qu5ybi/Brazil_~16khz+_cut_off.zip


----------



## BoredErica

Well, do you hear any serious detail in 16+khz? I can hear 15khz hardcore, but I don't really recall hearing 15khz in my tracks even though it shows up.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well, do you hear any serious detail in 16+khz? I can hear 15khz hardcore, but I don't really recall hearing 15khz in my tracks even though it shows up.


Yes!

It adds a lot to a track's brightness and how 'alive' it sounds. Without sounds above that range tracks often sound dull and there are less dynamics overall


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yes!
> 
> It adds a lot to a track's brightness and how 'alive' it sounds. Without sounds above that range tracks often sound dull and there are less dynamics overall


Lol, if that's true my HD800s match my hearing.









I don't think I ever heard 16khz+ in my life IIRC (not 100% sure). So I don't know and can't know what I'm missing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> On the topic of speakers, my A5+ sound horrible where they are at the moment. I'm back from college and the space I'm in cramps the sound so badly. For the first time since I've had my A5+ and HE-300's, I prefer the latter.
> 
> I'd love to find some glowy tubes for my amp. Any suggestions?


GE EL84s? Maybe telefunkens if you feel like searching high and low for a good deal on ebay?

A single telefunken 12ax7 feeding mullard EL84s would be really nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, if that's true my HD800s match my hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever heard 16khz+ in my life IIRC (not 100% sure). So I don't know and can't know what I'm missing.


I would be curious to see what you think of the audio technica ath-ad900x.

With your hearing, the audio technica headphones might be similar enough to the HD800s where you can sell your HD800s and save a bunch of money. The bass and the mids on both headphones is comparable, but the HD800s have MUCH tamer highs.

If you can not hear the highs anyways, then maybe you can downgrade.

I know you probably would not want to, but it is just a thought.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would be curious to see what you think of the audio technica ath-ad900x.
> 
> With your hearing, the audio technica headphones might be similar enough to the HD800s where you can sell your HD800s and save a bunch of money. The bass and the mids on both headphones is comparable, but the HD800s have MUCH tamer highs.
> 
> If you can not hear the highs anyways, then maybe you can downgrade.
> 
> I know you probably would not want to, but it is just a thought.


I think I'm the worst audiophile in history.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would be curious to see what you think of the audio technica ath-ad900x.
> 
> With your hearing, the audio technica headphones might be similar enough to the HD800s where you can sell your HD800s and save a bunch of money. The bass and the mids on both headphones is comparable, but the HD800s have MUCH tamer highs.
> 
> If you can not hear the highs anyways, then maybe you can downgrade.
> 
> I know you probably would not want to, but it is just a thought.


^this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think I'm the worst audiophile in history.


haha - get your ears checked though.
Most people can hear 22khz - and as you get older (over 20s) you start to roll off yourself. Thus 20-30s you should be at around 18-20khz - under 16-15 at your (presuming young age?) is worrying


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think I'm the worst audiophile in history.


Deaf you are.

Wise in the ways of audio, you can still be.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Deaf you are.
> 
> Wise in the ways of audio, you can still be.


May the 4th be with you


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these speakers use a coaxial driver and pretty sensitive. made in America with a 10 year warranty and come in a variety of config/models even a micro monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.omegaloudspeakers.com/index.html
> http://www.hoytbedfordspeakers.com/


Was actually looking at getting either a pair of these or pair of Zu Audio Omen's. Have a small study with my computer that could use a nice pair of speakers and a tube amp.

A pair of these high sensitivity speakers and a Jolida tube amp seems like an awesome pair.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^this
> haha - get your ears checked though.
> Most people can hear 22khz - and as you get older (over 20s) you start to roll off yourself. Thus 20-30s you should be at around 18-20khz - under 16-15 at your (presuming young age?) is worrying


My profile picture was taken during last year of high school. I'm 20 now. I'm not exactly sure how to get my ears 'checked out' and I'm assuming it'll cost money.









One factor I'd like to adjust is ambient noise in my room. My computer case fans are a bit loud, there'd a fridge nearby and the HD800s are bad at noise cancellation. Hoping to hear the higher frequencies a little better if I adjust for all that.

One problem I think I am encountering with DIY hearing tests (apart from the noise isolation problem) is that different sites - I swear, some site's 15khz sound like some site's 16khz. In some sites I can't hear 16khz while in some I can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Deaf you are.
> 
> Wise in the ways of audio, you can still be.












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> May the 4th be with you


i c wut u did der









You guys heard of the HE560 that is coming out? Sounds like a big bump in quality compared to HE500. Then again, it's not widely available yet and while some people have got it early, a large part of it is hype. Might have to wait a bit before everybody calms down. I wonder how it compares to the super hard to drive HE-6.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My profile picture was taken during last year of high school. I'm 20 now. I'm not exactly sure how to get my ears 'checked out' and I'm assuming it'll cost money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One factor I'd like to adjust is ambient noise in my room. My computer case fans are a bit loud, there'd a fridge nearby and the HD800s are bad at noise cancellation. Hoping to hear the higher frequencies a little better if I adjust for all that.
> 
> One problem I think I am encountering with DIY hearing tests (apart from the noise isolation problem) is that different sites - I swear, some site's 15khz sound like some site's 16khz. In some sites I can't hear 16khz while in some I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i c wut u did der
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys heard of the HE560 that is coming out? Sounds like a big bump in quality compared to HE500. Then again, it's not widely available yet and while some people have got it early, a large part of it is hype. Might have to wait a bit before everybody calms down. I wonder how it compares to the super hard to drive HE-6.


Link me some sites you're using.
(Better not be YouTube or else somebody gonna get a slapping on the wrist







)

As for your age - you look young like me!
I'm only 22 myself, I got a "baby face" haha









Also for the costs - depends. I've seen a few places around town that offered it for free - could be a "health thing"- look around


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My profile picture was taken during last year of high school. I'm 20 now. I'm not exactly sure how to get my ears 'checked out' and I'm assuming it'll cost money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One factor I'd like to adjust is ambient noise in my room. My computer case fans are a bit loud, there'd a fridge nearby and the HD800s are bad at noise cancellation. Hoping to hear the higher frequencies a little better if I adjust for all that.
> 
> One problem I think I am encountering with DIY hearing tests (apart from the noise isolation problem) is that different sites - I swear, some site's 15khz sound like some site's 16khz. In some sites I can't hear 16khz while in some I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i c wut u did der
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys heard of the HE560 that is coming out? Sounds like a big bump in quality compared to HE500. Then again, it's not widely available yet and while some people have got it early, a large part of it is hype. Might have to wait a bit before everybody calms down. I wonder how it compares to the super hard to drive HE-6.


See modular on head-fi is a friend of mine in real life. We hang out sometimes and he is the guy who has done a lot of the write ups about different mods you can do to the HE-500s.

A lot of the work he has done has made the HE-500s one of my favorite headphones.

I like the nice big bass paired with the expansive sound stage with a wee bit of treble roll of at the high end.

The only thing I would really like to see is for the HE-500s to clean up the bass and tighten it up just a wee bit. However, when audio companies make "improvements" it usually results in a loss of bass.

I am really hoping that hifiman will simply polish what they already have. If they do anything drastic, then I am afraid that I will probably avoid picking up a pair myself.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Link me some sites you're using.
> (Better not be YouTube or else somebody gonna get a slapping on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> As for your age - you look young like me!
> I'm only 22 myself, I got a "baby face" haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for the costs - depends. I've seen a few places around town that offered it for free - could be a "health thing"- look around


A few months after summer break when I graduated, it was start of the next school year and a cop came up and asked me why I wasn't at school. He wanted to see ID to verify I actually graduated.







My physical appearance has changed a bit since the photo though. Every time I see you I automatically imagine you're the guy in your profile picture for some reason.

I did use a Youtube video but that was for fun. The real sites I used:

http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/

This one is where their 15khz sounds like 16khz to me, their 14khz sounds like 15khz to me. However, if I take their 16khz and ramp up the volume a little bit, my ears feel a little traumatized and then a barely audible sound appears. The volume isn't cranked to a RIDICULOUS level to hear 16khz but using that volume level on their 8khz tone was not fun for my ears. With 17khz on this site I'm not sure if it's placebo, or if I'm gunning the volume too loudly for it to be an accurate test, or if I'm simply going off of weird feelings in my ear which I don't really recognize as sound, or what. A placebo can occur because there is a clicking noise before a tone is played.

http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/hearing.html

Problem here is it tops out at 16khz. I can hear 16khz.

I like this site:

http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php

Hearing starts at 16khz.

http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2010/05/10/dont-you-hear-that/

15khz is very easy to hear.

16khz I have to up the volume

17khz volume doesn't save me, it's inaudible. I might feel a little ear trauma after I gun the volume up A LOT, but that's not worth anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> See modular on head-fi is a friend of mine in real life. We hang out sometimes and he is the guy who has done a lot of the write ups about different mods you can do to the HE-500s.
> 
> A lot of the work he has done has made the HE-500s one of my favorite headphones.
> 
> I like the nice big bass paired with the expansive sound stage with a wee bit of treble roll of at the high end.
> 
> The only thing I would really like to see is for the HE-500s to clean up the bass and tighten it up just a wee bit. *However, when audio companies make "improvements" it usually results in a loss of bass.*
> 
> I am really hoping that hifiman will simply polish what they already have. If they do anything drastic, then I am afraid that I will probably avoid picking up a pair myself.
> Why don't the companies watch out for bass reduction?


----------



## Pawelr98

I start to hear sounds at ~20kHz(maybe at 21 I can barely "feel" some sounds in my ear) going down to 12Hz(but I have to set volume at 35 at my FiiO to hear it,normally I use 25).


----------



## BoredErica

With

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> I start to hear sounds at ~20kHz(maybe at 21 I can barely "feel" some sounds in my ear) going down to 12Hz(but I have to set volume at 35 at my FiiO to hear it,normally I use 25).


I'm at like, 16khz - 19hz.

All these hearing talk has me wondering how loud my music is when I listen to it. Can't exactly borrow a friends SPL meter though. They aren't too expensive but I wanna save money.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha - get your ears checked though.
> Most people can hear 22khz - and as you get older (over 20s) you start to roll off yourself. Thus 20-30s you should be at around 18-20khz - under 16-15 at your (presuming young age?) is worrying


I'd recommend the same thing. I'm 31, and despite having been in a wide variety of jobs over the years that have required hearing protection due to working around noise sources around putting out a constant 106-115 dB for 8-12 hour shifts plus having grown up around various types of aircraft (be they C130 Hercules air transports, Twin Otters, or smaller Bell Kiowas, Twin Hueys, and Griffons)... I've also been around a decent amount of weapons (specifically pistols) and sim-artillery fire, plus I went through a spree of listening to music at fairly loud levels... I can still typically hear upwards of 22.5kHz.

Being unable to hear 16kHz is something you should have an audiologist look into, because it could be a sign of something else.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Was actually looking at getting either a pair of these or pair of Zu Audio Omen's. Have a small study with my computer that could use a nice pair of speakers and a tube amp.
> 
> A pair of these high sensitivity speakers and a Jolida tube amp seems like an awesome pair.


the Omega speakers are a little cheaper. I would be willing to take a chance on them at $800/pr. Jolida just updated website too (finally).


----------



## bumblebee1980

these are the cheapest speakers I have ever owned and enjoyed.

http://totemacoustic.com/en/hi-fi/compact/dreamcatcher/

http://www.stereophile.com/content/totem-dreamcatcher-loudspeaker

very well made speaker.

edit: the damping is some kind of chemical NASA uses on space shuttles instead of standard foam that can deteriorate. cabinet has a veneer on the inside (unlike Dayton speakers) and the joints are miter locked.










drivers are acoustik and scan-speak

all engineering and assembly is done in Canada.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the Omega speakers are a little cheaper. I would be willing to take a chance on them at $800/pr. Jolida just updated website too (finally).


Updating the website actually goes a long way in my confidence buying from the company.

Also Darkwizzie I'm right there with you. I'm 26 and can barely hear the 18khz tests, and to be fair I may be imagining hearing them.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

In relation to frequencies heard, I can hear from 18kHz on this http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/


----------



## bumblebee1980

there are some nice kits out there too which can save you a lot of money but you can order pre-assembled if you want.

http://www.selahaudio.com/id268.html


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> In relation to frequencies heard, I can hear from 18kHz on this http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/


Likewise- and I have to crank it up loud to hear that 18k - 17k on the other hand is very noticeable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> A few months after summer break when I graduated, it was start of the next school year and a cop came up and asked me why I wasn't at school. He wanted to see ID to verify I actually graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My physical appearance has changed a bit since the photo though. Every time I see you I automatically imagine you're the guy in your profile picture for some reason.
> 
> I did use a Youtube video but that was for fun. The real sites I used:
> 
> http://www.noiseaddicts.com/2009/03/can-you-hear-this-hearing-test/
> This one is where their 15khz sounds like 16khz to me, their 14khz sounds like 15khz to me. However, if I take their 16khz and ramp up the volume a little bit, my ears feel a little traumatized and then a barely audible sound appears. The volume isn't cranked to a RIDICULOUS level to hear 16khz but using that volume level on their 8khz tone was not fun for my ears. With 17khz on this site I'm not sure if it's placebo, or if I'm gunning the volume too loudly for it to be an accurate test, or if I'm simply going off of weird feelings in my ear which I don't really recognize as sound, or what. A placebo can occur because there is a clicking noise before a tone is played.
> 
> http://www.phys.unsw.edu.au/jw/hearing.html
> Problem here is it tops out at 16khz. I can hear 16khz.
> 
> I like this site:
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php
> Hearing starts at 16khz.
> 
> http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2010/05/10/dont-you-hear-that/
> 15khz is very easy to hear.
> 16khz I have to up the volume
> 17khz volume doesn't save me, it's inaudible. I might feel a little ear trauma after I gun the volume up A LOT, but that's not worth anything.


1st test / link:
17khz

2nd:
I can hear all the frequencies on that one

3rd: (yes I like that site too):
I start from 19khz and all the way down to 8

4th:
I can hear till 18khz

On another note - "high pitch sounds" that are used to deter kids or dogs from certain areas - I can also hear.
My hearing isn't perfect, but I feel it's "normal"
Yours- from what you describe, at the age of 20 (2 years younger) - sound (pun intended) like there's something not quite right.
Someone correct me if I'm wrong though.
16-17khz @ 20yrs - you SHOULD be able to hear that.

If you've however been exposed to LOUD volumes (ie club, like another dude on here was - then sure I would have said that's a "little more normal" - however that's also poor care for your ears.
As you read from the previous OCN poster, he did well in protecting his hearing via ear plugs. A MUST if you're a musician or DJ etc


----------



## Calbert

Since almost everyone is checking, just did a quick check using onboard + srh840
( a friend borrowed my X3 and 846 "for a few days" and it was a couple weeks ago, I might have to hunt him down this weekend)

Results:
20khz not sure
19khz faintly
18khz easy.

For harder test try this http://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_frequency.php, 14k vs full range 10/10 no problem, 15k vs full range 9/10 (still I think I just got lucky on this one as it was pretty hard) 16k vs full range 4/10 (they just sound the same) .


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you've however been exposed to LOUD volumes (ie club, like another dude on here was - then sure I would have said that's a "little more normal" - however that's also poor care for your ears.
> As you read from the previous OCN poster, he did well in protecting his hearing via ear plugs. A MUST if you're a musician or DJ etc


Yeaaaaah... I'm glad it didn't take me long to switch to using ear plugs at clubs (or going to clubs where it wasn't cranked past 11), although I'm a lot more fond of wearing ear defenders, but that's probably due to having grown up around aviation, where class A ear defenders are the norm.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Likewise- and I have to crank it up loud to hear that 18k - 17k on the other hand is very noticeable.
> 1st test / link:
> 17khz
> 
> 2nd:
> I can hear all the frequencies on that one
> 
> 3rd: (yes I like that site too):
> I start from 19khz and all the way down to 8
> 
> 4th:
> I can hear till 18khz
> 
> On another note - "high pitch sounds" that are used to deter kids or dogs from certain areas - I can also hear.
> My hearing isn't perfect, but I feel it's "normal"
> Yours- from what you describe, at the age of 20 (2 years younger) - sound (pun intended) like there's something not quite right.
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong though.
> 16-17khz @ 20yrs - you SHOULD be able to hear that.
> 
> If you've however been exposed to LOUD volumes (ie club, like another dude on here was - then sure I would have said that's a "little more normal" - however that's also poor care for your ears.
> As you read from the previous OCN poster, he did well in protecting his hearing via ear plugs. A MUST if you're a musician or DJ etc


I don't listen to very loud music. Some people in America like riding these large motercycles that sound SUPER LOUD. I wonder how they do it without earplugs. I've never been to a club. My hearing was lacking in high frequencies since I was a little kid. I wasn't rocking out to super loud music when I was 8.









Although I'm asking myself, what could be so bad which causes me to have lower high pitched hearing compared to the average? Like what horrible disease isn't noticeable to me which stunts my high range hearing? o.o

Now I'm listening to Mirrors - Justin Timberlake and I'm wondering if I'm missing part of the track with my ears, lol. 0:50 - 0:55 I can hear high pitched instrument (sounds like a high pitched xylophone to me). I think it's just low pitched enough to be in my hearing range. But I've never noticed that instrument in that part of the track before.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Since almost everyone is checking, just did a quick check using onboard + srh840
> ( a friend borrowed my X3 and 846 "for a few days" and it was a couple weeks ago, I might have to hunt him down this weekend)
> 
> Results:
> 20khz not sure
> 19khz faintly
> 18khz easy.
> 
> For harder test try this http://www.audiocheck.net/blindtests_frequency.php, 14k vs full range 10/10 no problem, 15k vs full range 9/10 (still I think I just got lucky on this one as it was pretty hard) 16k vs full range 4/10 (they just sound the same) .
> I saw that test and decided not to show it because I couldn't even do 13k... 12k was easy but 13k was impossible for me.


I wonder why audiophile forums don't have threads about hearing though.


----------



## Calbert

Most audio forums does not want too much "information" which will make their sponsors unhappy.

For example some audio manufacturers wouldn't be very happy about the fact that most human beings are unable to hear anything above 25khz when their product are marketed as capable to reproduce sound up to 45khz.( It would be a rather valid selling point if they are making audio stuff for cats and dogs)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Most audio forums does not want too much "information" which will make their sponsors unhappy.
> 
> For example some audio manufacturers wouldn't be very happy about the fact that most human beings are unable to hear anything above 25khz when their product are marketed as capable to reproduce sound up to 45khz.( It would be a rather valid selling point if they are making audio stuff for cats and dogs)


My friend's cat is an audiophile.









I think even most Head-fiers know that they can't hear past a certain frequency though. Same thing here, it is not really discussed. This is probably the first time hearing range is really brought up in this thread.

I told my friend that one nice thing about audio is that it doesn't really become obsolete unlike computer hardware. However, new, better products do appear from time to time. But at a much slower pace than most PC components.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Most audio forums does not want too much "information" which will make their sponsors unhappy.
> 
> For example some audio manufacturers wouldn't be very happy about the fact that most human beings are unable to hear anything above 25khz when their product are marketed as capable to reproduce sound up to 45khz.( It would be a rather valid selling point if they are making audio stuff for cats and dogs)


What? Never heard of hipster dogs before?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeaaaaah... I'm glad it didn't take me long to switch to using ear plugs at clubs (or going to clubs where it wasn't cranked past 11), although I'm a lot more fond of wearing ear defenders, but that's probably due to having grown up around aviation, where class A ear defenders are the norm.


Yeah, it's a good norm i must say! I've personally looked into musician earplugs, but never justified buying it just for going clubbing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> What? Never heard of hipster dogs before?


Lol


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I like the feeling of loud music in clubs and my ears ringing on the walk home!


----------



## Conspiracy

looking for my next purchase to hopefully complete my audio needs for a nice simple high quality setup. my budget is roughly $150. would this be all i need to complete my setup and pair with my ATH-A900x

http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-D1-24-bit-Digital-to-Analog-Converter/dp/B006IPH5H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399216304&sr=8-1&keywords=audioengine+d1


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> looking for my next purchase to hopefully complete my audio needs for a nice simple high quality setup. my budget is roughly $150. would this be all i need to complete my setup and pair with my ATH-A900x
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-D1-24-bit-Digital-to-Analog-Converter/dp/B006IPH5H2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399216304&sr=8-1&keywords=audioengine+d1


It would, but I would like to suggest that you buy it from massdrop.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audioengine-d1

You will end up saving 50 bucks


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It would, but I would like to suggest that you buy it from massdrop.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/audioengine-d1
> 
> You will end up saving 50 bucks


^this


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audinst HUD-MX1 is a better design.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I like the feeling of loud music in clubs and my ears ringing on the walk home!


My ears ring all the time and have done for years.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My ears ring all the time and have done for years.


My ears used to ring a lot when I was a kid for no god dam reason. It's gotten better and better as I got older and now I don't really get ringing anymore.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My ears used to ring a lot when I was a kid for no god dam reason. It's gotten better and better as I got older and now I don't really get ringing anymore.


Did you ever get that checked out? It was probably tinnitus and can be a sign of other underlying problems.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Did you ever get that checked out? It was probably tinnitus and can be a sign of other underlying problems.


I don't have a doctor lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My ears used to ring a lot when I was a kid for no god dam reason. It's gotten better and better as I got older and now I don't really get ringing anymore.


Yeah, it remember it being a little worse when I was growing up. Sometimes I notice it at night if the room is silent. I always like to have a little bit of a backdrop noise as it completely masks the ringing.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Audinst HUD-MX1 is a better design.


appreciate the suggestion but its double my budget


----------



## JKuhn

On the topic of auditory protection, would you people recommend earplugs while playing on a violin? I realise it's not as loud as clubs, but it's a lot louder than I normally listen to music.

EDIT: I checked with Audacity, I can clearly hear 19 KHz at my normal listening volume, and if I increase it to 19.5 KHz I have to turn the volume up a bit (not much though). I'd say that's not too bad for 21.









EDIT 2: After bypassing my HT receiver I could hear 20 KHz, and if I ramp the volume I could barely make out 21 KHz.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> On the topic of auditory protection, would you people recommend earplugs while playing on a violin? I realise it's not as loud as clubs, but it's a lot louder than I normally listen to music.
> 
> EDIT: I checked with Audacity, I can clearly hear 19 KHz at my normal listening volume, and if I increase it to 19.5 KHz I have to turn the volume up a bit (not much though). I'd say that's not too bad for 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT 2: After bypassing my HT receiver I could hear 20 KHz, and if I ramp the volume I could barely make out 21 KHz.


No, a violin doesn't get that loud to cause damages


----------



## BoredErica

I wonder how a so-called golden eared audiophile feels when he (and it's a he) gets old and loses parts of high frequency hearing.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> No, a violin doesn't get that loud to cause damages


Ok, thanks. I thought it won't be a problem, I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I wonder how a so-called golden eared audiophile fells when he (and it's a he) gets old and loses parts of high frequency hearing.


I don't know, but I guess we'll all find out some day. I just take measures to preserve my hearing for as long as possible.


----------



## BoredErica

Can you guys show me a modern-day song that is the epitome of horrible audio engineering? Like, clipping, distortion, etc. I don't want a track that's obscure, I'm looking for a song that's been played on mainstream radio and been on top 100 charts in United States.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you guys show me a modern-day song that is the epitome of horrible audio engineering? Like, clipping, distortion, etc. I don't want a track that's obscure, I'm looking for a song that's been played on mainstream radio and been on top 100 charts in United States.


Most modern pop/EDM songs to be honest, well mastered songs are fairly hard to come by when it comes to pop music.

If you want a specific example:






If you want some good examples on how mastering should be done then listen to deadmau5, Savant, Nero, Zedd... I'm sure some others will come to me.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Most modern pop/EDM songs to be honest, well mastered songs are fairly hard to come by when it comes to pop music.
> 
> If you want a specific example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want some good examples on how mastering should be done then listen to deadmau5, Savant, Nero, Zedd... I'm sure some others will come to me.


Trying to show a friend what horribly mastered tracks sound like - He's not an audiophile so I want to make the example an obvious one. I'm looking at the "Dynamic Range Database" and the song I noticed clipping on with my untrained ears is Radioactive - Imagine Dragons which got a 2/20 on their scale.

That song has some interesting video footage...


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can you guys show me a modern-day song that is the epitome of horrible audio engineering? Like, clipping, distortion, etc. I don't want a track that's obscure, I'm looking for a song that's been played on mainstream radio and been on top 100 charts in United States.


Just look around a bit. I can't give you an example of something "horrible" but since you have quality equipment you should notice that lots of songs aren't particularly well mastered.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Trying to show a friend what horribly mastered tracks sound like - He's not an audiophile so I want to make the example an obvious one. I'm looking at the "Dynamic Range Database" and the song I noticed clipping on with my untrained ears is Radioactive - Imagine Dragons which got a 2/20 on their scale.
> 
> That song has some interesting video footage...


Most electronic music will have low DR, highest I've found is deadmau5's 4x4=12 album which is only 11. Most are less than 8 on that site.

With your HD800's it should be pretty easy to tell the difference, they are very analytical headphones.


----------



## BoredErica

Hehe, yes I know, the HD800s reveal flaws. I still think Radioactive is the most obvious example of bad audio. (It also happens to be a very mainstream song with 172 million views)

Looking at your point about electronic music, did a quick search and lo and behold, another song with 2 rating for DR!
Scary Monsters And Nice Sprites (Noisia Remix).

*Now I'll feel bad if I don't hear every little flaw in the song because I have HD800.*









Do you think Dynamic Range Database is reliable?


----------



## friend'scatdied

In my experience there is only one headphone more revealing than the HD 800.

Yes, it's reliable. I wish it was more specific in the methodology used to assess the DR rating.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> In my experience there is only one headphone more revealing than the HD 800.


Which one, the Stax 009?


----------



## friend'scatdied

HD 800 is more revealing than the SR-009.

SR-Omega.


----------



## phillyd

I moved a couple of boxes at work (UPS) Friday. They were pretty heavy and I looked at em and the box said Emotiva XPA-1. Kinda cool. We get a lot of computer related stuff but other than home theater and loudspeaker equipment, audio stuff is rare.

Worst new(ish) album for recording/mastering quality I know of is Metallica's Death Magnetic.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

HD800s made me feel "different" when I listened to them - but they weren't headphones I would have myself - just ones I would like someone else to own so I could borrow them.
The LCD2 / 3 (not the LCD-XC, those were crap IMO) - were headphones I could sit with and be super happy with, for a long period of time.

If I used my headphones more, I would buy a set of LCD3's without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## BoredErica

BTW, why doesn't Sennheiser make electrostatic headphones anymore?


----------



## bumblebee1980

they thought about it when designing the HD800 several years ago. the acoustic engineers settled on a dynamic ring radiator.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the real question is why is the HD700 hot garbage


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the real question is why is the HD700 hot garbage


The REAL question is why the HD600s have more bass than the HD800s.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the REAL question is why is anything anything!!!!!!!!!!!!!

the Sennheiser HD600 are great headphones for the money.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm sure Sennheiser is working on a new flagship. something like 5 years of R&D went into the HD800.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm sure Sennheiser is working on a new flagship. something like 5 years of R&D went into the HD800.


I want.









HD 900!

HD 1000!

HD 10^45th!

Why don't you like HD700?

You guys tried

https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/challenge.html#

I'm on my way to finishing Silver.


----------



## silvrr

Wiki - I'm on my phone so I don't want to look for it but search on YouTube for "loudnes war" there are a few examples that show the progression of mastering over the years. They show a pretty good progression (recession really) in how music is mastered. Specifically when albums are "remastered".


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm sure the HD5XX line is do for a refresh soon.

The HD700 measures poorly which is a shame because clearly Senneheiser spent a lot of time designing it. a lot of people were excited and pre-ordered it.. I even remember HiFiGuy528 saying he pre-ordered it and he never unboxed it lol

most of the reviews used "kid gloves"


----------



## Conspiracy

so was looking at the numbers and whathaveyou on the audioengine D1

the output impedance for the D1 is 10 ohms but my ath-a900x impedance is 45. so will it be properly powering my headphones?

i did some super super basic research about impedance and how you want your amp or whatever to be lower output than the speakers you are using but i dont get the ratios and all that as im new to this stuff.

i trust yalls opinion though as i do know its not like im going to blow my headphones up with the D1 anyway


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so was looking at the numbers and whathaveyou on the audioengine D1
> 
> the output impedance for the D1 is 10 ohms but my ath-a900x impedance is 45. so will it be properly powering my headphones?
> 
> i did some super super basic research about impedance and how you want your amp or whatever to be lower output than the speakers you are using but i dont get the ratios and all that as im new to this stuff.
> 
> i trust yalls opinion though as i do know its not like im going to blow my headphones up with the D1 anyway


it will be fine.

the 8x output impedance of headphone amplifier "rule of thumb" was created by someone who couldn't be bothered to work out the actual numbers lol


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so was looking at the numbers and whathaveyou on the audioengine D1
> 
> the output impedance for the D1 is 10 ohms but my ath-a900x impedance is 45. so will it be properly powering my headphones?
> 
> i did some super super basic research about impedance and how you want your amp or whatever to be lower output than the speakers you are using but i dont get the ratios and all that as im new to this stuff.
> 
> i trust yalls opinion though as i do know its not like im going to blow my headphones up with the D1 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> it will be fine.
> 
> the 8x output impedance of headphone amplifier "rule of thumb" was created by someone who couldn't be bothered to work out the actual numbers lol
Click to expand...

haha ok then. ill order it in the morning then


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm... apparently I get a 15% off Audeze products now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm... apparently I get a 15% off Audeze products now.


Wut? Why?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wut? Why?


My employer gets a lot of discounts from various companies in the "multimedia" industry.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My employer gets a lot of discounts from various companies in the "multimedia" industry.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> haha ok then. ill order it in the morning then


OT but you win best avatar award, I sent it to my friend while we were on Skype and he was in stitches.


----------



## pez

Hey guys, getting rid of some audio things; Beyers, FiiO amp, Monster Turbine, etc. Check it out via my sig or in the Marketplace. PM me if you need some more info, etc.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm stuck at Silver Ears for the Golden Ear challenge. Still, much better than I would have guessed. Some parts were way easier than the others. The reverberation was very hard along with the coloration when toned down to minimum level, but hardest of all for me was the compression test, where I had to differentiate between recordings to see which was compressed. At 128k and higher I was basically guessing. The description said the distortions created should be most audible with cymbals and there were no cymbals in their test track.









You know what would be cool?

BINAURAL BATTLEFIELD


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/126fjp/why_isnt_binaural_audio_used_in_gaming/

Imagine!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So my local music shop's distributor told them the LE M50x's are in such hot demand, they don't even know if they'd have more of them in by the end of the month, so I wound up picking up a pair of the black ones. Ten minutes in impression is that they're significantly more comfortable than the originals, and now that I have them the Pioneer HDJ-2000's that were on my wishlist can go to hell. Sorry Pio's, you're sexy as all sin, but I'm ~more~ than happy having the M50x's now that the pads are a lot comfier.

Swappable cables are a nice trick too ^_^


----------



## BoredErica

Lol

Went to Youtube, I clicked on this "Katy Perry Dark Horse BASS BOOST" video against my better judgement and there's a line of people trying to show off how loud their subs can go, and one guy's like "This is horrible, there are distortions everywhere" and the others are like "GET BETTER SPEAKERS 12 INCH SUB BABY ASTRO A50 TURTLE BEACHES".







I think the uploader just took EQ and upped the bass to max and shoved it back out... No audiophile ear required to hear the distortion but everybody was fixated on their big bad subs to notice details in the music.

I still have my Rokit with Z2300 sub combo for use when I'm not in the headphone mood or I need to be up and about my house. When I have the Rokits turned off I can hear very, very muffled and indistinct sounds coming out from the z2300 sub - So I decided to run the HD800 with the EQ shifted so it only plays the bass parts of a track. Happy to hear that the song still sounds like the song instead of an incoherent, muffled mess.

Ugh, all the bass from the Katy Perry Bass Boost song has my ears a little fatigued.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm stuck at Silver Ears for the Golden Ear challenge. Still, much better than I would have guessed. Some parts were way easier than the others. The reverberation was very hard along with the coloration when toned down to minimum level, but hardest of all for me was the compression test, where I had to differentiate between recordings to see which was compressed. At 128k and higher I was basically guessing. The description said the distortions created should be most audible with cymbals and there were no cymbals in their test track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what would be cool?
> BINAURAL BATTLEFIELD
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/126fjp/why_isnt_binaural_audio_used_in_gaming/
> 
> Imagine!


You know......I know we have had this discussion before a few times, but I am curious if any of the communities thoughts have changed.

With the exception of counter strike, or games like skyrim, does anyone REALLY use their audio for gaming?

When I play battlefield, I just listen to music. I am a pretty decent player and I usually spend my time flanking people. I usually lead my team in most competitive FPS titles and I find that audio really is not all that important if you are smart about things.

Has audio ever really made a difference in your game play?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know......I know we have had this discussion before a few times, but I am curious if any of the communities thoughts have changed.
> 
> With the exception of counter strike, or games like skyrim, does anyone REALLY use their audio for gaming?
> 
> When I play battlefield, I just listen to music. I am a pretty decent player and I usually spend my time flanking people. I usually lead my team in most competitive FPS titles and I find that audio really is not all that important if you are smart about things.
> 
> Has audio ever really made a difference in your game play?


I think it's an edge. Maybe the brain can compensate relatively well without it but I really like to have the audio on. In fact, almost every game I play, I like to have the music and sounds on, except for long grinding sessions on MMORPGs back when I still did those things. Even when I used to play Runescape, I'd spend quite a while listening to the Runescape tunes before I get to my songs.

Obviously the top players play with sound on, but... I feel like audio is good for immersion, even in FPS games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Audio makes a difference in my gameplay. Without it, I wouldn't be able to get a few of the kills that I do


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My friend's cat is an audiophile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think even most Head-fiers know that they can't hear past a certain frequency though. Same thing here, it is not really discussed. This is probably the first time hearing range is really brought up in this thread.
> 
> I told my friend that one nice thing about audio is that it doesn't really become obsolete unlike computer hardware. However, new, better products do appear from time to time. But at a much slower pace than most PC components.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol
> 
> Went to Youtube, I clicked on this "Katy Perry Dark Horse BASS BOOST" video against my better judgement and there's a line of people trying to show off how loud their subs can go, and one guy's like "This is horrible, there are distortions everywhere" and the others are like "GET BETTER SPEAKERS 12 INCH SUB BABY ASTRO A50 TURTLE BEACHES".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the uploader just took EQ and upped the bass to max and shoved it back out... No audiophile ear required to hear the distortion but everybody was fixated on their big bad subs to notice details in the music.
> 
> I still have my Rokit with Z2300 sub combo for use when I'm not in the headphone mood or I need to be up and about my house. When I have the Rokits turned off I can hear very, very muffled and indistinct sounds coming out from the z2300 sub - So I decided to run the HD800 with the EQ shifted so it only plays the bass parts of a track. Happy to hear that the song still sounds like the song instead of an incoherent, muffled mess.
> 
> Ugh, all the bass from the Katy Perry Bass Boost song has my ears a little fatigued.


proper sub bass test songs:

Warning: at really loud volumes, this can *damage* sound equipment. Really.




and proper bass, oh yes (a great song to test out your entire system, it will pick every flaw apart).




A good sub with good speakers in a car is great sounding...only too many ricers have their crappy sub 10dB over their stock car speakers while rolling with their rims that are worth more than the car, no doubt all on high interest hire purchase. Yes I'm Asian and I used the term 'ricer', I don't care.


----------



## phillyd

When playing FPS games, etc, I use the directional audio constantly to determine enemy location. Especially when I used to play MW2 on hardcore FFA, I'd rely 100% on audio to decide where I ran next (UMP45 silenced, USP45 tac knife, marathon, cold blooded, ninja).

I play a ton of trackmania and Civ and I listen to music while playing those. For most other games, I use audio for immersion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Pretty much what phillyd said. Back when I used to play CounterStrike a lot (going back a few years, I stopped playing when 1.6 came out), I relied heavily upon audio clues to set up last second spur of the moment ambushes, and was moderately good at doing such (too many players will just run around all the time, no regard for stealth at all). I've also used positional audio to gain the occasional advantage when I played Battlefield 2142.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> proper sub bass test songs:
> 
> Warning: at really loud volumes, this can *damage* sound equipment. Really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and proper bass, oh yes (a great song to test out your entire system, it will pick every flaw apart).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A good sub with good speakers in a car is great sounding...only too many ricers have their crappy sub 10dB over their stock car speakers while rolling with their rims that are worth more than the car, no doubt all on high interest hire purchase. Yes I'm Asian and I used the term 'ricer', I don't care.


I have Mombasa already on my computer. I've actually listened to it multiple times. I'd just play the entire Inception soundtrack while I was doing some work. Got me a little confused there though - Mombasa isn't a very bass heavy track. It's a fast track, lots of small things playing very quickly, at the end, lots of highs lows and mids playing.

--

Sound is an advantage but the directional sounds isn't THAT good on BF3 though.


----------



## phillyd

Audeze announced a special Edition LCD-XC in collaboration with The London Bridge Company and some dude:
http://www.audeze.com/about-audeze/blog/barton-perreira-audeze-and-london-bridge-trading-company-collaboration


New stickers!


And they posted this a few weeks ago lol.


________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

On a more personal note, if I get the Sabre SPDIF DAC, what settings should I use for the G1.Sniper onboard audio device in windows? The DAC supports 24/192.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I personally thought the XC was super disappointing.
Like a more recessed D2K


----------



## pez

I didn't care for the XC either. Rather, I preferred the LCD-3 to all of them.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah but they look pretty cool


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh speaking about looks!
Got these for review:
http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=63

Very impressive sound so far

Kennerton seems to be a new "premium brand" for Fischer Audio


----------



## pez

Their logo makes me think I can buy headphones and hunting rifles from the same place.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Their logo makes me think I can buy headphones and hunting rifles from the same place.


Probably could.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh speaking about looks!
> Got these for review:
> http://kennerton.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=63
> 
> Very impressive sound so far
> 
> Kennerton seems to be a new "premium brand" for Fischer Audio


They just look like rebranded FA-002Ws, from your review of those, they were ok weren't they (not much bass)?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> They just look like rebranded FA-002Ws, from your review of those, they were ok weren't they (not much bass)?


Yeah I already reviewed the 002w's - but these are...quite different, in a good way.
Better bass, less sibilance, less emphasis on mids and more open soundstage


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I personally thought the XC was super disappointing.
> Like a more recessed D2K


To be fair, the D2000 is hard to beat for a closed-back headphone (partly because it isn't fully closed-back).


----------



## bumblebee1980

edit: nicer pic


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> To be fair, the D2000 is hard to beat for a closed-back headphone (partly because it isn't fully closed-back).


not fully closed back? How so?


----------



## BoredErica

The carrying case has a handle so maybe that's a plus for portability... but I don't like the aesthetics of it.

Yeah, I just commented on the carrying case instead of the headphones.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> not fully closed back? How so?


Haven't you noticed them having slightly less isolation than fully closed-back headphones?

There's venting between the outer earcup and frame. That's partly why they sound so open.

Man, I really love these Denons.


----------



## Aaranu

Is the dac on the wa7 really good enough or should i get a stand alone dac?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Is the dac on the wa7 really good enough or should i get a stand alone dac?


The dac on the WA7 is just fine. The amp is terrible IMO though. It sounds way too thin and bright for me to really think of it as a tube amp.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Their logo makes me think I can buy headphones and hunting rifles from the same place.


honestly their logo makes me think only Bruce Wayne's ears are the only ones worthy enough for that sweet sweet sound


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Haven't you noticed them having slightly less isolation than fully closed-back headphones?
> 
> There's venting between the outer earcup and frame. That's partly why they sound so open.
> 
> Man, I really love these Denons.


I don't really know about that bro....It's more to do with the pads. Get better pads, you get better isolation. Music doesn't leak either, to suggest it being open back


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't really know about that bro....It's more to do with the pads. Get better pads, you get better isolation. Music doesn't leak either, to suggest it being open back


You are missing the point.

You really should not even talk because you have crazy d2Ks

Denon designed the D2K/5K/7K to be as open back as possible. The headphones isolate JUST enough to not bother people around you or in your house, but they wanted them to be open enough where they would sound very spacious.

Changing the pads to have more isolation decreases the sound stage. I doubt you would even notice considering that you work with IEMs so frequently, but if you started to compare the denons to more open back headphones, I think you would see what friend is saying.

The denons aside I actually disagree with most of you about the XCs. I think they sound very good for what they are. They are made to be fully closed back headphones that isolate well enough where you can use these headphones on a plane while at the same time getting a great sound experience.

Sure the sound stage is a little small, and sure the bass can use a bit of cleaning up. HOWEVER!!! These are not and were never meant to be a primary music headphone. These were made for the very rich audiophile on the go. And in that context they do a great job.

HOWEVER, there are still several problems.

1: the price. For the price of these suckers I can buy a speaker and and dac, with a set of pretty decent bookshelf speakers, and about 100 ear muffs. That way when you are on a plane, you can have your audio and give everyone free ear muffs so that they will not be disturbed and it will still probably cost LESS than a pair of these things.

2: Amplification. These things are EXTREMELY sensitive to the gear that you use. When I heard them, there were a few amps to try out. I swapped these out on a couple of amps, and they sounded totally different on each one. They did not sound the absolute best on a stand alone amp that cost well over 1K, so I shudder to think what they would sound like on a portable amp and dac.

3: construction: These are meant to be portable/travel headphones. The use of wood and lamb skin and all of that is really great and all, but it will not hold up if you are going to be throwing the headphones around. They will get scratched and beat up REAL quick. I would have liked to have seen audeeze cheap out on the pads a wee bit so that it would be easier to buy replacement pads, and I would have REALLY liked to have seen a plain unfinished wood cup with a interchangeable metal backing similar to what vmoda does. I think that would have improved the resilience of the headphones, and you would not have to worry about damaging the XCs in travel.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

You couldn't be more wrong of your assessment of the d2ks, I'll reply in full when I'm home.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> You couldn't be more wrong of your assessment of the d2ks, I'll reply in full when I'm home.







The end.

My interpretation of the denon headphones comes from a denon rep. Lol.

Actually I like the way tyler describes it better.

They are not sealed closed back headphones which gives you a slight openess that open back headphones provide while at the same time isolating you a little bit to keep the sound from leaking out too much.


----------



## ledzepp3

If I were to pick up something like a Schiit Asgard 2 (for the headphone amp combo), would I need powered or passive speakers? I'm new to the whole proper audio scene...

-Zepp


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I were to pick up something like a Schiit Asgard 2 (for the headphone amp combo), would I need powered or passive speakers? I'm new to the whole proper audio scene...
> 
> -Zepp


The Asgard 2 is a headphone amp. It wouldn't go far powering speakers. You need powered speakers or a speaker amp and passive speakers.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I were to pick up something like a Schiit Asgard 2 (for the headphone amp combo), would I need powered or passive speakers? I'm new to the whole proper audio scene...
> 
> -Zepp


Active speakers or speaker amplifier+passive speakers.

And sometimes it wouldn't hurt to read the product descriptions







Quote:


> Asgard 2 is the next generation of one of the most popular headphone amps in the world, boasting higher performance and convenience features such as switchable gain and preamp outputs. It's a versatile control center for your desktop system, ideal for most headphones from IEMs to orthos, *and with pre outs for powered desktop speakers*.


EDIT: Damn ninja...


----------



## phillyd

Anyone have opinions on Mad Dogs vs. Denon D2k for my tastes? (bassy, deep extension and good midbass impact, warm, dark overall).

Will probably end up with a pair of close-backed headphones for desktop use before I get something to replace my HE-300.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> EDIT: Damn ninja...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anyone have opinions on Mad Dogs vs. Denon D2k for my tastes? (bassy, deep extension and good midbass impact, warm, dark overall).
> 
> Will probably end up with a pair of close-backed headphones for desktop use before I get something to replace my HE-300.


They are completely different.

I do not like the Mr. Speakers stuff for desktop application. They sound a bit stuffy, but they do sound nice. I personally would only use them in environments where isolation is paramount.

For desktop use, denons are warm and lush and they sound much more airy and open too. If you want denons though, either get the 5Ks or the 2Ks and get wood cups for them. The wood actually does improve the sound.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are completely different.
> 
> I do not like the Mr. Speakers stuff for desktop application. They sound a bit stuffy, but they do sound nice. I personally would only use them in environments where isolation is paramount.
> 
> For desktop use, denons are warm and lush and they sound much more airy and open too. If you want denons though, either get the 5Ks or the 2Ks and get wood cups for them. The wood actually does improve the sound.


The wood cups would add a good bit to the cost. Good thing I could grab the D2K stock and mod them later.

Thanks for the input I've heard they lack in the midrange though other people say that is wrong. What's your take?


----------



## phillyd

I got my Focal Spirit One's back. They sound just as bad as the Onkyo's.

They have virtually no bass. No extension below like 80Hz. No impact.
They are very lacking in the low-mid range.
They sound very unnatural in the upper mid-range
They are very grainy in the treble.

Am I crazy? I am beyond pissed. I paid to get them fixed and they just suck. I would prefer just about any $20 headphones at wal mart.


----------



## bumblebee1980

my dad bought the Focal Spirit Ones in White when they came out.. he was pretty excited Focal made a headphone. he returned them a couple days later. I was there when he unboxed them and didn't think they were anything special.

the new ones are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## bumblebee1980

stay away from lifestyle headphones


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The end.
> 
> My interpretation of the denon headphones comes from a denon rep. Lol.
> 
> Actually I like the way tyler describes it better.
> 
> They are not sealed closed back headphones which gives you a slight openess that open back headphones provide while at the same time isolating you a little bit to keep the sound from leaking out too much.


or....instead you could take it from someone that's been using them for over 2years, at least 3x a week?

Right let me correct you on a few things - I appreciate your comment though, but it's not correct and would give the wrong impression to people:
1. The Modded D2Ks and stock ones have the exact same gap between the headphone assembly and the cup. In fact the modded D2Ks would have a wider gap, simply due to the cup having to be drilled for its purpose (at least if you had a d5/7k cup for your d2k)

2. The isolation AND soundstage increase with thicker pads. The soundstage gets a little better in fact and DOES NOT decrease, as you suggested

3. I don't really agree with them being "open back" - their soundstage gives an impression of them being open back, simply because of their cups. That's where wood cups give you better soundstage and decay, due to the material used, over the stock plastic ones of the d2k.

Here's some pictures - all from my site:




Hope that clears it up and also my opinion.

Furthermore, on the XC - it's not that it sounded bad per se, but the unique, OPEN BACK desing of the LCD's allows them to "breathe" the music.
Let me put it to you in another way - a HD800, with a fully closed enclosure - would be like a cheap man's Fostex.
It just ruins the whole sound - not just the fact that the mids are more recessed and the highs sound different - but the whole sound is completely changed, and for the worse.
It makes a £1500 headphone sound like a £500 one.
I would, at their price range, pick a modded D2K or D5K any day of the week, over the XC.

Sure if I take price out the equation (which is utterly stupid) then the XC is decent.
STILL, I have no idea why you would buy the XC when the LCD2 and 3 sound so much better in almost every single aspect.


----------



## BoredErica

In the future when I get another headphone along with my HD800, maybe an Audeze, I'm looking for open headphones for sure... I don't think closed are for me.


----------



## phillyd

Someone said they need a lot of burn-in.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> If I were to pick up something like a Schiit Asgard 2 (for the headphone amp combo), would I need powered or passive speakers? I'm new to the whole proper audio scene...
> 
> -Zepp


The Asgard 2 has the benefit of a pre-amp, so you can either used powered/active speakers via RCA-to-RCA cables or the combination of a receiver and passive speakers, which is what I do. The only thing you have to do to let the pre-amp work is to unplug the headphones. Super convenient, IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't really know about that bro....It's more to do with the pads. Get better pads, you get better isolation. Music doesn't leak either, to suggest it being open back


http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/luscious-denon-ah-d2000-ah-d50000-and-ah-d7000

Under "Isolation, Sealed or Open?" Just the tech part. I don't agree when he calls them "semi-open."

Also please pay careful attention to the "slightly less isolation" part. It's less attenuation than a fully sealed design expressly because of the tuning vents. Audio-Technicas are the same way if you compare the W1000X to the W1000 -- the newer model has more ventilation with slightly less isolation even using the same pads.

My pair of D2000s has the softer, more-conforming earpads that isolate better than the firm old earpads or Fostex earpads, and they don't really leak as much as Tyll suggests (hence my disagreeing with his comment on the leakage/isolation). However, it's still less isolating than, say, a DT 770 or Mad Dog with the same pads because those designs are sealed.

I wouldn't have gotten the Denons if they sealed well. Fortunately the compromise is a good one since they couldn't have managed the openness without it.


----------



## BoredErica

My other friend visited me today and tried my HD800s. He said "it's got the best range I've ever heard but it feels a bit flat to me, I like my EQ like a V shape". He uses Razer headset. o.o Uhm... I guess I'm the only person among my friends that recognizes the look of a HD800 right off the bat. He's actually heard of Sennheiser though unlike some of my other friends.

Anyways, I got a few classical tracks and they sound quite nice on here.









The Razer Surround program likes to set its Razer Surround as the default audio device (even though it's not a device, it's software) and it'd deliver a few anomalies in some tracks. It keeps setting itself as default every restart.


----------



## bumblebee1980

you can't even buy the Denon headphones anymore so what does it matter. second hand market? too many revisions, too fragile and too expensive


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can't even buy the Denon headphones anymore so what does it matter. second hand market? too many revisions, too fragile and too expensive


Yea, I just don't quite like the new Denons. They sound more "fun" but totally lacked the good qualities of the old Denons, while being about 30% more expensive.

TH600 sounds ok, seems to have that "openness" while being closed, but "something" isn't quite right about them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I was just watching Dj Amtrax video on Beats Pill

seriously who buys these silly devices






"conversation starter" no.. the Focal Utopia are a conversation starter


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I was just watching Dj Amtrax video on Beats Pill
> 
> seriously who buys these silly devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "conversation starter" no.. the Focal Utopia are a conversation starter


I actually bought myself the UE Mini Boom bluetooth speaker the other week, it's an awesome thing to have. I've brought it with me hiking, to the park, and everywhere else, it's nice having music to listen to with friends on the go!

@phillyd, have you tried the V-Moda M80? I ask because I think you might like it.


----------



## roflcopter159

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I was just watching Dj Amtrax video on Beats Pill
> 
> seriously who buys these silly devices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "conversation starter" no.. the Focal Utopia are a conversation starter


Bought my grandpa something similar for Christmas this year. Definitely not something to use if you are looking for great quality audio, but for doing stuff like grilling in your back yard it's actually a pretty great little device!


----------



## BoredErica

Here is the impedence graph for the HD800 (from Innerfidelity):

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserHD800.pdf

NWavguy's talk about O2 seems like it is designed to be able to run Beyer DT880 600ohm version as worst case scenario.

Quote:


> *THD+N vs OUTPUT & MAX POWER ON AC:* At 1 Khz with both channels driven here's the distortion versus output on AC power into 15, 33, 80, 150 and 600 ohms. At 150 & 600 Ohms the output voltage was essentially the same at about 7.3 volts RMS. And even at about 200 mW of output into any of the loads the distortion is still below about 0.0025%! Maximum power is about 640 mW at 80 ohms. The power limits shown below exceed the power requirements established for the assumed worst case headphones (HiFiMan planars and 600 ohm version of the Beyer DT880):


The Hifiman planars... they don't require a lot of ohms, they just have low sensitivity. But the DT880 600ohm graph here

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeyerdynamicDT880600ohm.pdf

shows that the DT880 is definitely harder to drive than HD800.

The thing is though, that the impedence requirement spike to 640 ish? is at 100hz, which is a bass frequency. I'm just wondering if this can have an effect on the bass. One guy on headfi replied saying, maybe it's the rapid changes in required impedance that could cause problems? But I have no idea whether his idea has an merit.

Quote:


> *CLIPPING PERFORMANCE:* Some amps become unstable when pushed to clipping for many reasons. Some op amps, for example, are prone to phase reversal when clipped where the output violently slams into the oppositesupply rail. Other amps exhibit ultrasonic oscillation when clipped. The O2 is completely clean into any load I tried and also exhibits very close to symmetrical clipping. This is one of those tests everyone should always run, and not just with a soundcard "scope", so you can see any ultrasonic/RF problems. Here the O2 hits +/- 20 volts peak-to-peak at 10 Khz into 600 ohms on AC power on a 100 Mhz scope:


Based on what Nwavguy says I think he believes the O2 can drive regular 600ohm headphones, so a HD800 should really be covered no matter the frequency with no problems at all.

Also I do not know of any other impedance graph for HD800s, neither do I know how accurate InnerFidelity's measurements are.

Personal experience with O2 is that the O2 can drive the HD800 effortlessly. But seeing the huge variation in impedance from frequency to frequency it's a little hard to know how the 100hz section fares but I don't think it's bad enough to be a problem, in my uneducated opinion.

Meh, the Objective is fine! Plenty good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> or....instead you could take it from someone that's been using them for over 2years, at least 3x a week?
> 
> Right let me correct you on a few things - I appreciate your comment though, but it's not correct and would give the wrong impression to people:
> 1. The Modded D2Ks and stock ones have the exact same gap between the headphone assembly and the cup. In fact the modded D2Ks would have a wider gap, simply due to the cup having to be drilled for its purpose (at least if you had a d5/7k cup for your d2k)
> 
> 2. The isolation AND soundstage increase with thicker pads. The soundstage gets a little better in fact and DOES NOT decrease, as you suggested
> 
> 3. I don't really agree with them being "open back" - their soundstage gives an impression of them being open back, simply because of their cups. That's where wood cups give you better soundstage and decay, due to the material used, over the stock plastic ones of the d2k.
> 
> Here's some pictures - all from my site:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that clears it up and also my opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, on the XC - it's not that it sounded bad per se, but the unique, OPEN BACK desing of the LCD's allows them to "breathe" the music.
> Let me put it to you in another way - a HD800, with a fully closed enclosure - would be like a cheap man's Fostex.
> It just ruins the whole sound - not just the fact that the mids are more recessed and the highs sound different - but the whole sound is completely changed, and for the worse.
> It makes a £1500 headphone sound like a £500 one.
> I would, at their price range, pick a modded D2K or D5K any day of the week, over the XC.
> 
> Sure if I take price out the equation (which is utterly stupid) then the XC is decent.
> STILL, I have no idea why you would buy the XC when the LCD2 and 3 sound so much better in almost every single aspect.


I think you are confusing design principals for design philosophy. I am saying that the design philosophy was to make them as open sounding as possible.

I have some doubts about what you say to be honest. Thicker pads = larger sound stage????? By 'thicker' what do you mean? Do you mean that the pad spaces your ears farther away from the drivers, or do you mean that there is more pad between the inner and outer diameter of the pad? I mean what I am about to say in the absolute least offensive way possible, but this is where I question your ears. I know you do a lot of IEM testing, and I am concerned you have a lot of system bias for the very closed and isolated sound stage of IEMs. If that is the case, then of course you would find a more sealed headphone to your liking.

But you know what, before I open my mouth too big, I will definitely do some testing. In about 2-3 months or so I will be buying some denon D5Ks (which are essentially the D2Ks with a couple of tweaks and wood cups) and I will try some of your mods. I know the denon rep and I will get his opinions on things too.

I have listened to the D5Ks a lot and I really want a pair, so I will definitely fiddle around with it and see what I can do to them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/luscious-denon-ah-d2000-ah-d50000-and-ah-d7000
> 
> Under "Isolation, Sealed or Open?" Just the tech part. I don't agree when he calls them "semi-open."
> 
> Also please pay careful attention to the "slightly less isolation" part. It's less attenuation than a fully sealed design expressly because of the tuning vents. Audio-Technicas are the same way if you compare the W1000X to the W1000 -- the newer model has more ventilation with slightly less isolation even using the same pads.
> 
> My pair of D2000s has the softer, more-conforming earpads that isolate better than the firm old earpads or Fostex earpads, and they don't really leak as much as Tyll suggests (hence my disagreeing with his comment on the leakage/isolation). However, it's still less isolating than, say, a DT 770 or Mad Dog with the same pads because those designs are sealed.
> 
> I wouldn't have gotten the Denons if they sealed well. Fortunately the compromise is a good one since they couldn't have managed the openness without it.


I still don't understand why Tyll's review is being posted to me - despite me owning the headphones (and creating guides on how to mod them) - heck one of my guides was a world's first and was never, ever logged down before.

I don't agree with them sounding semi-open at all.

Their soundstage is closed to me.
In fact, have you heard the TH900s? Would you say that's "semi-open" too then?
As those again, sounded just like the denon's in terms of "closed-back" design.

Now, if you were to tell me: "The AKG K551/0 are open-back sounding, despite being closed-back" - I would completely agree.
So far, those are the only closed-back headphones I've heard, where I thought they were in fact open-back.

No other headphone (from £20 to £1500) I've heard/demoed/reviewed/owned has had that impact.
Heck - A/B'ing the FA 003tiw kennerton, those sound as open-back as a closed-back would get. But that's again due to their cup design (8 step wooden cup)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> My other friend visited me today and tried my HD800s. He said "it's got the best range I've ever heard but it feels a bit flat to me, I like my EQ like a V shape". He uses Razer headset. o.o Uhm... I guess I'm the only person among my friends that recognizes the look of a HD800 right off the bat. He's actually heard of Sennheiser though unlike some of my other friends.
> 
> Anyways, I got a few classical tracks and they sound quite nice on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Razer Surround program likes to set its Razer Surround as the default audio device (even though it's not a device, it's software) and it'd deliver a few anomalies in some tracks. It keeps setting itself as default every restart.


He is right though - depends on taste.
If you gave him a Fostex TH900 - he would love them right off the bat.
The HD800, is a headphone to me, that isn't loved at first by the average joe. In fact I would be slightly surprised if someone loved the HD800's, coming from non-audiophile grade headphones.
If someone has some sort of audio experience, then sure, I can see them loving the HD800s straight up.

It's all to do with the bass impact, something the HD800s need to be EQ'ed too, rather than having it out the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you can't even buy the Denon headphones anymore so what does it matter. second hand market? too many revisions, too fragile and too expensive


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Yea, I just don't quite like the new Denons. They sound more "fun" but totally lacked the good qualities of the old Denons, while being about 30% more expensive.
> 
> TH600 sounds ok, seems to have that "openness" while being closed, but "something" isn't quite right about them.


New denon's aren't worth it in my opinion (I've heard the ranges from the D600 and under) - you can read the review of it on my website or on youtube, where I heavily compare it to the old Denon line.

The old denon line is still applicable, as it can be found, and bought for a reasonable price - furthermore it's a good benchmark for new headphones and allows people that own those headphones to compare and contrast. Thus talking about them, I find is still relevant.
As far as audiophile gear goes - I think the D2K is probably the MOST bought and owned headphones amount all audiophiles / people who invested in audio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think you are confusing design principals for design philosophy. I am saying that the design philosophy was to make them as open sounding as possible.
> 
> I have some doubts about what you say to be honest. Thicker pads = larger sound stage????? By 'thicker' what do you mean? Do you mean that the pad spaces your ears farther away from the drivers, or do you mean that there is more pad between the inner and outer diameter of the pad? I mean what I am about to say in the absolute least offensive way possible, but this is where I question your ears. I know you do a lot of IEM testing, and I am concerned you have a lot of system bias for the very closed and isolated sound stage of IEMs. If that is the case, then of course you would find a more sealed headphone to your liking.
> 
> But you know what, before I open my mouth too big, I will definitely do some testing. In about 2-3 months or so I will be buying some denon D5Ks (which are essentially the D2Ks with a couple of tweaks and wood cups) and I will try some of your mods. I know the denon rep and I will get his opinions on things too.
> 
> I have listened to the D5Ks a lot and I really want a pair, so I will definitely fiddle around with it and see what I can do to them.


Design philosophy could have been "open-back" - but I don't believe it was - see my comments above, about how the AKG is more of an open-back design.

Thicker pads = larger soudstage = the drivers are further away from your ears, allowing the sound waves to travel that extra distance and all in all making the sound feel more "airy" and "expanded".
It's very slight, but it's present to a trained ear.

IEMs sometimes have larger soundstage than some headphones I've tried. Ie. the IE8's by Sennheiser, the ASG-1 by Aurisonics etc

I prefer "sealed headphones" because of their natural ability to produce SUB-BASS more prominently.
Doesn't mean an open-back can't do that (ie the LCDs), but still - nothing close for me, when we talk pure bass quality and extension. LCD3's are th ebest open-back headphones I've heard that come CLOSE to the sub-bass produced in closed back headphones.
Notice how I said close and not "replicate".

D5K's are very nice indeed - but if you want to have some fun and get your hands a little dirty with the headphones, then a D2K + mods is very fun and rewarding.
Get the D5K if it's cheaper though.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Sub-bass in earphones and headphones?

JVC FX500 and FX700....oh my goodness. Insane really. And it's the good sub bass as well. Very v-shaped but gees, the only earphone or headphone that's actually rocked me from the sub-bass. Birchwood driver and casing.....

For an universal in-ear, bio-cellulose driver and wood casing......dreamy. Some company please produce it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> He is right though - depends on taste.
> If you gave him a Fostex TH900 - he would love them right off the bat.
> The HD800, is a headphone to me, that isn't loved at first by the average joe. In fact I would be slightly surprised if someone loved the HD800's, coming from non-audiophile grade headphones.
> If someone has some sort of audio experience, then sure, I can see them loving the HD800s straight up.
> 
> It's all to do with the bass impact, something the HD800s need to be EQ'ed too, rather than having it out the box.


He picked a track from my playlist that doesn't really have any bass either though. It was a "classical-ish" track... So, orchestra instruments, latin vocals, fast paced, different things going on. I asked him if he meant that he wanted more bass by his "flat" comment, and he didn't really answer me. I was thinking in my head... "But flat is good!" But unless a headphone really overemphasizes the bass, there won't be any real level of bass in that particular song he randomly decided to pick. Also, my experience is that people not into audio have a tendency to ask to try my headphones, not know what song they want to try, and then listen for less than 30 seconds before forming a final verdict on the headphones...

I think in the future, I will keep the HD800 (unless Sennheiser comes out with HD900 which beats the HD800 is every category). Might get another headphone, also open, with a darker tone. Hmmm. But something about the HD800 makes me happy inside, I'm not sure why.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Sub-bass in earphones and headphones?
> 
> JVC FX500 and FX700....oh my goodness. Insane really. And it's the good sub bass as well. Very v-shaped but gees, the only earphone or headphone that's actually rocked me from the sub-bass. Birchwood driver and casing.....
> 
> For an universal in-ear, bio-cellulose driver and wood casing......dreamy. Some company please produce it.


Some earphones I've always wanted to try. I got in contact with the jvc, rep but never heard back :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> He picked a track from my playlist that doesn't really have any bass either though. It was a "classical-ish" track... So, orchestra instruments, latin vocals, fast paced, different things going on. I asked him if he meant that he wanted more bass by his "flat" comment, and he didn't really answer me. I was thinking in my head... "But flat is good!" But unless a headphone really overemphasizes the bass, there won't be any real level of bass in that particular song he randomly decided to pick. Also, my experience is that people not into audio have a tendency to ask to try my headphones, not know what song they want to try, and then listen for less than 30 seconds before forming a final verdict on the headphones...
> 
> I think in the future, I will keep the HD800 (unless Sennheiser comes out with HD900 which beats the HD800 is every category). Might get another headphone, also open, with a darker tone. Hmmm. But something about the HD800 makes me happy inside, I'm not sure why.


if I had money, I would be happy with the hd800 too, but my heart desires bass that makes women's knees crumble


----------



## bumblebee1980

Apple plans to buy Beats for 3.2 billion


















edit: lol


----------



## phillyd

On the whole Apple/Beats development...

I like it. Dre becomes a billionaire and the Apple fanboys and Beats fanboys become all jumbled into one big group that is easy to avoid. Apple might as well buy OBEY and trademark #YOLO too.

The stock apple earphones might improve, which would mean fewer people coming to guys like us for suggestions









After some burn-in, my developing opinions on the Focal Spirit One:
The low-mids are coming in nicely. Even after only about 11 hours of burn in they're massively improved. Voices seem natural and most importantly electric guitars have grit to them! The bass is starting to show up too. Hopefully they'll continue to improve.

The high end is ever so slightly grainy, which, after more burn in, might be the only complaint of sound I have about this headphone.

But there are some problems...
The jack for the cord on the headphones is messed up, twisting/pulling on it will mess up the sound. The left side of the band is much harder to adjust than the right side too.

Urgh...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> @phillyd, have you tried the V-Moda M80? I ask because I think you might like it.


I haven't tried them. I should give them and the V-Moda XS a try. I might be returning the Focals for a refund if possible.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Some earphones I've always wanted to try. I got in contact with the jvc, rep but never heard back :/


aka JVC FX1000 in the UK

http://www.buytec.co.uk/jvc-ha-fx1000-high-grade-wood-diaphragm-headphones-655-p.asp

100 quid is an amazing deal tbh. It is _the_ sub-bass earphone to get really.


----------



## bumblebee1980

pretties

http://www.headfonia.com/hifiman-he-560-unboxing-first-impression/


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> pretties
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/hifiman-he-560-unboxing-first-impression/




















































































































































































Kind of sad to see the impressions being so neutral. I hope the 400i are more to my liking. If not Audeze will probably get my money


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> aka JVC FX1000 in the UK
> 
> http://www.buytec.co.uk/jvc-ha-fx1000-high-grade-wood-diaphragm-headphones-655-p.asp
> 
> 100 quid is an amazing deal tbh. It is _the_ sub-bass earphone to get really.


I don't intend in buying anything lol.
I've got my audeo pfe 232s, hooked up to the digizoid zo2 and it's amazing


----------



## bumblebee1980

seems to have more problems than that.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mombasa isn't a very bass heavy track. It's a fast track, lots of small things playing very quickly, at the end, lots of highs lows and mids playing.


It's the sub-bass that counts here, not the amount of it.

Anyway test album in general:

Westlife's debut album










Great as a test album. Really. Insanely good production.


----------



## Unknownm

Just did the foam mod for my HD 558's and for a 5 minute mod what a huge difference

I always hated using my 558's because they lacked mid-high's but the bass was sharp until you give to much power (where you hear it hit the plastic very annoying). After the mod the bass is there but much less with a huge improvement on the mid-highs. Damn why didn't search this up when I first got them!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Great test track for layering, soundstage depth, imaging....

A good test song will pick out flaws and this one does as well. Really.
And it isn't even the best test track on the album IMO.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Gees, and the new objective 'diminishing returns' mark is now...... US $60

NVX EX10S

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2014/04/nvx-ex10s-not-average-substitute.html

*Amazing* measurements for the price. Honestly. Floored. That is insane for the price. Absolutely stunned.

And yes, this will be going in the recommended thread. No doubt about it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> It's the sub-bass that counts here, not the amount of it.
> 
> Anyway test album in general:
> 
> Westlife's debut album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great as a test album. Really. Insanely good production.


For the love of all that's holy!!! Sorry chinesewiki no boy band will ever touch my music player or collection!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> For the love of all that's holy!!! Sorry chinesewiki no boy band will ever touch my music player or collection!


A shame. fantastic test album. Really.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> A shame. fantastic test album. Really.


Don't you have a classical album that could be considered fantastic for testing?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I still don't understand why Tyll's review is being posted to me - despite me owning the headphones (and creating guides on how to mod them) - heck one of my guides was a world's first and was never, ever logged down before.
> 
> I don't agree with them sounding semi-open at all.
> 
> Their soundstage is closed to me.
> In fact, have you heard the TH900s? Would you say that's "semi-open" too then?
> As those again, sounded just like the denon's in terms of "closed-back" design.
> 
> Design philosophy could have been "open-back" - but I don't believe it was - see my comments above, about how the AKG is more of an open-back design.


Merely for the technical elements. His excerpt on the acoustic optimizer and measurements on broadband attenuation (significantly less than other closed headphones) seem to be whizzing right by you...

Hopefully it's a matter of semantics. The Denons are closed-back, but not fully sealed. They will not obtain the level of isolation of a fully sealed design when the same pads are used.

Are you equating open-sounding to the width of the soundstage? What is the key audible distinction(s) that separates a sealed and open design for you?

For me it is the function of upper midrange and lower treble being free of colorations (not honky-sounding), the illusion of upper-treble "air", and a sufficiently large but more importantly sufficiently precise definition in the soundstage (like the HD 600) free of resonances or haze. The K550s fail the very last test with regards to precision. It is large-sounding but the imaging is hazy.

By the way, I believe you bought your D2000s on 2012 but it looks like your pair was the older revision (NOS maybe?). Upper midrange performance is more linear on the newer revision which would make them sound less honky/boxy than the initial production.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Don't you have a classical album that could be considered fantastic for testing?


I do but different albums and songs are good for different purposes.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mombasa isn't a very bass heavy track. It's a fast track, lots of small things playing very quickly, at the end, lots of highs lows and mids playing.
> 
> 
> 
> It's the sub-bass that counts here, not the amount of it.
> 
> Anyway test album in general:
> 
> Westlife's debut album
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great as a test album. Really. Insanely good production.
Click to expand...

Test songs? Most of deadmau5's stuff really.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of sad to see the impressions being so neutral. I hope the 400i are more to my liking. If not Audeze will probably get my money


Review says

Quote:


> Bass: goes deep and has a good impact but my first impressions tell me it is less than the HE-500 (and the Audez'e's) for sure. Not for bass heads but quality bass
> 
> Mids: lovely detail and clarity, logic and perfect extension of the lows
> 
> Treble: quite extended to me and a good level of detail. Those who like rolled of treble better stay away it seems


Hmmm....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> It's the sub-bass that counts here, not the amount of it.


There's sub bass in Mombasa?


----------



## phillyd

Ugh those IEM's have a high-mid peak. They might be the closest thing to flat for the price but they have the worst peak location IMO.

GOOD NEWS:
The connection issue on my Focals was caused by a weird jack that requires a lot of force to plug into. They sound quite good now, up to about 18 hours of burn in.

Impressions:
Bass is either neutral or slightly boosted, but not enough so for my tastes. Extension is pretty good but not awesome. Mid-bass impact is nice but not quite enough for my tastes. That's okay. I got these for their surprising fidelity, not bass. The mid-bass seems lacking when the high-mids get very active too. Almost as if they have precedence over the bass.

The mid-range is amazing. Male and female vocals have a natural timbre that probably outdoes my HE-300. Instruments aren't as spaced out as I like but impressive considering the size and design of the headphone. Instruments don't quite have the grit that I like, but that's because the mid-range is a bit bright for my likings (could change with more burn-in). They might be neutral or even warm through the midrange, because I've never experienced neutral. I'd prefer more low-mids and less high-mids, but the brightness pays off for female vocals like I've never heard.

The treble seems to be very good. It might be a tad sparkly for my tastes but this makes rap and music that combines vocals and electronic backing (Imogen Heap) very nice to listen to.

These headphones have one flaw. They are SO revealing. So much more than my HE-300. Some of my favorite music sounds bad. Hopefully use of FLAC and my portable DAC/AMP will help remedy some of this (impressions done on 320 MP3 on my Note 3).

They are a pleasure for the right songs though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Review says
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Bass: goes deep and has a good impact but my first impressions tell me it is less than the HE-500 (and the Audez'e's) for sure. Not for bass heads but quality bass
> 
> Mids: lovely detail and clarity, logic and perfect extension of the lows
> 
> Treble: quite extended to me and a good level of detail. Those who like rolled of treble better stay away it seems
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....
Click to expand...

These might be a bit more to your liking. I cannot imagine you liking something like the LCD-2 unless you have wildly varying tastes


----------



## bumblebee1980

hehe doesn't look promising

http://www.razordogaudio.com/collections/hifiman/products/hifiman-he-560-full-size-planar-drive-headphones-new

*LIMITED STOCK DUE ANY DAY! PREORDER NOW!
*


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Ugh those IEM's have a high-mid peak. They might be the closest thing to flat for the price but they have the worst peak location IMO.


The power of parametric EQ. The measurements in terms of driver quality are *insane* for the price. You can't fix driver quality.
Need Tyll's measurements on the HE560 > Headfonia.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> These headphones have one flaw. They are SO revealing.


That's a good thing. That means the driver is quality. And Tyll's measurmeents show that as well:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FocalSpiritOne2013B.pdf


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> These headphones have one flaw. They are SO revealing.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good thing. That means the driver is quality. And Tyll's measurmeents show that as well:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FocalSpiritOne2013B.pdf
Click to expand...

Yeah they really are incredibly clear. I hope they continue to get warmer. I can hardly listen to metal on these.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Well, I better correct myself, they are accurate producing drivers (see square wave response), _one_ sign of a quality driver. A more accurate driver = cleaner produced signal = more detail.
And well, accurate producing drivers will reveal flaws in the recording. Don't blame the equipment for accurately producing the signal and track for what it is.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Thicker pads = larger soudstage = the drivers are further away from your ears, allowing the sound waves to travel that extra distance and all in all making the sound feel more "airy" and "expanded".
> It's very slight, but it's present to a trained ear.
> 
> IEMs sometimes have larger soundstage than some headphones I've tried. Ie. the IE8's by Sennheiser, the ASG-1 by Aurisonics etc
> 
> I prefer "sealed headphones" because of their natural ability to produce SUB-BASS more prominently.
> Doesn't mean an open-back can't do that (ie the LCDs), but still - nothing close for me, when we talk pure bass quality and extension. LCD3's are th ebest open-back headphones I've heard that come CLOSE to the sub-bass produced in closed back headphones.
> Notice how I said close and not "replicate".
> 
> D5K's are very nice indeed - but if you want to have some fun and get your hands a little dirty with the headphones, then a D2K + mods is very fun and rewarding.
> Get the D5K if it's cheaper though.


Sorry for being so 'in and out' of this discussion.

I just switched from windows to linux and I have been ironing out the bugs.

mmmmm moving the drivers away from your ear has other implications though. Again, this is simply something I will have to fiddle around with.

IE8s have a larger sound stage than what headphone? Grado SR80i? I have the darn things sitting in a box. If they weren't a gift, I probably would have chucked them into a river by now. The sound stage is pretty darn small. Even out of some of my purist high end SS gear, it still sounds like a fancy IEM.

You make a fairish point about the subbass. I guess my counter argument is that your argument is pretty much limited to you and a very select few people. I mean lets be honest. The people that denon was aiming these headphones at do not have a single song with bass that goes below maybe 50hz.

I personally hate sealed headphones, and I am extremely happy that denon chose to go the other route and make the D2-7Ks not sealed. Sealed headphones are terrible for the bass guitar. Electronic bass is one thing instrumental bass is totally different.

Here is my thing about the D5Ks. I know exactly what they sound like. I love them to death, and when I do mod them, I will have a very clear memory of what the stock D5Ks sound like to use as a benchmark.

And heck, I might even get lucky and find a cheap pair of D7Ks too. So who knows.


----------



## friend'scatdied

If you test your equipment with a limited breadth of tracks, you will only be assessing subjective performance for music of commensurately small variety.

This is fine if, for example, you exclusively listen to a few genres and/or a handful of artists.

I find that tracks constrained by severe limitations, such as live recordings, are exceptionally useful for evaluating things. Conversely, well-recorded "audiophile" material tends to sound good with everything and isn't as useful for splitting hairs.

The Denons have downright flatulent sub-50Hz response. They hit several percentage points of THD approaching 20Hz so much of the perceived noise is definitely distortion. Doesn't mean I don't love them, though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IE8s have a larger sound stage than what headphone? Grado SR80i? I have the darn things sitting in a box. If they weren't a gift, I probably would have chucked them into a river by now. The sound stage is pretty darn small. Even out of some of my purist high end SS gear, it still sounds like a fancy IEM.


You could chuck them into a box with my address on it and chuck that to the post office


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> These might be a bit more to your liking. I cannot imagine you liking something like the LCD-2 unless you have wildly varying tastes


Maybe I do.







Never know.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Definitely worth a try!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Merely for the technical elements. His excerpt on the acoustic optimizer and measurements on broadband attenuation (significantly less than other closed headphones) seem to be whizzing right by you...
> 
> Hopefully it's a matter of semantics. The Denons are closed-back, but not fully sealed. They will not obtain the level of isolation of a fully sealed design when the same pads are used.
> 
> Are you equating open-sounding to the width of the soundstage? What is the key audible distinction(s) that separates a sealed and open design for you?
> 
> For me it is the function of upper midrange and lower treble being free of colorations (not honky-sounding), the illusion of upper-treble "air", and a sufficiently large but more importantly sufficiently precise definition in the soundstage (like the HD 600) free of resonances or haze. The K550s fail the very last test with regards to precision. It is large-sounding but the imaging is hazy.
> 
> By the way, I believe you bought your D2000s on 2012 but it looks like your pair was the older revision (NOS maybe?). Upper midrange performance is more linear on the newer revision which would make them sound less honky/boxy than the initial production.


Soundstage to me:
Decay + space + airy + percussions

I haven't met one person that hasn't said the above, that describe soundstage.

Your comment ont he K550's worries me.
HIGHS have nothing to do with soundstage.
Highs/treble/sparkle doesn't relate to soundstage - there's no such "air" created by better highs - in fact more highs = more sibilance
Less mids however = more "boxed" sounding = V shaped
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sorry for being so 'in and out' of this discussion.
> 
> I just switched from windows to linux and I have been ironing out the bugs.
> 
> mmmmm moving the drivers away from your ear has other implications though. Again, this is simply something I will have to fiddle around with.
> 
> IE8s have a larger sound stage than what headphone? Grado SR80i? I have the darn things sitting in a box. If they weren't a gift, I probably would have chucked them into a river by now. The sound stage is pretty darn small. Even out of some of my purist high end SS gear, it still sounds like a fancy IEM.
> 
> You make a fairish point about the subbass. I guess my counter argument is that your argument is pretty much limited to you and a very select few people. I mean lets be honest. The people that denon was aiming these headphones at do not have a single song with bass that goes below maybe 50hz.
> 
> I personally hate sealed headphones, and I am extremely happy that denon chose to go the other route and make the D2-7Ks not sealed. Sealed headphones are terrible for the bass guitar. Electronic bass is one thing instrumental bass is totally different.
> 
> Here is my thing about the D5Ks. I know exactly what they sound like. I love them to death, and when I do mod them, I will have a very clear memory of what the stock D5Ks sound like to use as a benchmark.
> 
> And heck, I might even get lucky and find a cheap pair of D7Ks too. So who knows.


Just curious, do you even own the D5K or even the D2K?
You're sounding like one of those head-fier that doesn't *actually own* the headphone, but comments on it. This worries me TJ.

IE8 do have a larger soundstage than MOST on-ear headphones I've heard.
There's a huge list really - but it's not to say I actually like the IE8's - in fact, the IE8's in my eyes are the most over-rated piece of crap earphones in the world. Borderline Beats level to me. Each tot heir own though.

Sub-bass isn't limited to a few people - just if your music has it or not really.
Everyone hears sub-bass (well generally speaking) - you wanting it or not is another thing.
If you're going to listen to rock, hip-hop, indie, classic, etc - you're never going to "need" or "look for" sub-bass - period.
You listen to some r'n'b, EDM etc - then you'll know what you're missing.

Sealed =/= airy sound.
You can have SEALED headphones that have more depth and width than open-backs - ie. FA 003ti, 002w - two easy examples, off the top of my head.
I think you;re talking about decay here and resonance.

PS. D7k have a different driver all together than the D5K and D2K - apparently (I don't know this) - but they sound quite different.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Airy

"Open" is also defined there, in case you actually do read it.


----------



## pez

To add, and further fight the claim, wouldn't 'honky' sounding highs give it a less 'open' sound, and give the perception of less soundstage? Why wouldn't every part of the spectrum have to do with soundstage?


----------



## bumblebee1980

more pretties


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You have confounding reading comprehension.
> 
> I'm talking about what you define as "open-sounding", not what you define as soundstage.
> 
> It's impossible to carry a reasonably intelligent respectable conversation when you keep drawing strawmen based on a fundamental misunderstanding of basic semantics and english sentences.
> 
> Airy
> 
> "Open" is also defined there, in case you actually do read it.
> 
> EDIT: This post sounds really abrasive. I'll revise it later.


Right I won't comment on it any more seems like I can't put an opinion across here, without being bashed, in a tone, that's quite horrible to read. It's quite offensive, the way you went around posting that reply to me. I would use the word "disappointed", but I think the term "same old" fits better here








"Not the first time, nor the last time it will happen"

-Me 4 months ago, before I left the club


----------



## bumblebee1980

peace and love


----------



## friend'scatdied

Isn't this what you're all about?:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/JoLida-tube-dac-fx-iii?mode=guest_open
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To add, and further fight the claim, wouldn't 'honky' sounding highs give it a less 'open' sound, and give the perception of less soundstage? Why wouldn't every part of the spectrum have to do with soundstage?


Yeah, if an instrument is over-or-under-represented in the frequency response it can have disastrous consequences on the imaging of corresponding recordings.


----------



## BoredErica

Jeeze, why the hate? We're all audio-loving freaks.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah love thy neighbour McIntosh

seriously why no tubes!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spoiler: Warning: Garbage bickering between members! :thumbsdown



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Soundstage to me:
> Decay + space + airy + percussions
> 
> I haven't met one person that hasn't said the above, that describe soundstage.
> 
> Your comment ont he K550's worries me.
> HIGHS have nothing to do with soundstage.
> Highs/treble/sparkle doesn't relate to soundstage - there's no such "air" created by better highs - in fact more highs = more sibilance
> Less mids however = more "boxed" sounding = V shaped
> Just curious, do you even own the D5K or even the D2K?
> You're sounding like one of those head-fier that doesn't *actually own* the headphone, but comments on it. This worries me TJ.
> 
> IE8 do have a larger soundstage than MOST on-ear headphones I've heard.
> There's a huge list really - but it's not to say I actually like the IE8's - in fact, the IE8's in my eyes are the most over-rated piece of crap earphones in the world. Borderline Beats level to me. Each tot heir own though.
> 
> Sub-bass isn't limited to a few people - just if your music has it or not really.
> Everyone hears sub-bass (well generally speaking) - you wanting it or not is another thing.
> If you're going to listen to rock, hip-hop, indie, classic, etc - you're never going to "need" or "look for" sub-bass - period.
> You listen to some r'n'b, EDM etc - then you'll know what you're missing.
> 
> Sealed =/= airy sound.
> You can have SEALED headphones that have more depth and width than open-backs - ie. FA 003ti, 002w - two easy examples, off the top of my head.
> I think you;re talking about decay here and resonance.
> 
> PS. D7k have a different driver all together than the D5K and D2K - apparently (I don't know this) - but they sound quite different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You have confounding reading comprehension.
> 
> I'm talking about what you define as "open-sounding", not what you define as soundstage.
> 
> It's impossible to carry a reasonably intelligent respectable conversation when you keep drawing strawmen based on a fundamental misunderstanding of basic semantics and english sentences.
> 
> Airy
> 
> "Open" is also defined there, in case you actually do read it.
> 
> EDIT: This post sounds really abrasive. I'll revise it later.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Right I won't comment on it any more seems like I can't put an opinion across here, without being bashed, in a tone, that's quite horrible to read. It's quite offensive, the way you went around posting that reply to me. I would use the word "disappointed", but I think the term "same old" fits better here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not the first time, nor the last time it will happen"
> 
> -Me 4 months ago, before I left the club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And only one other factor remains to stay constant. You.
> 
> Your own quote is kinda biting you in the butt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Isn't this what you're all about?:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/JoLida-tube-dac-fx-iii?mode=guest_open
> Yeah, if an instrument is over-or-under-represented in the frequency response it can have disastrous consequences on the imaging of corresponding recordings.






For the love of all that is holy in the audio world, can you kids freaking grow up already? There is *ABSOLUTELY NO FREAKING REASON* for you guys to go off on each other like that, especially in an enthusiast thread. If you don't agree with something someone says and can't see yourself coming to agreement with the other person, just agree to disagree and move on. People hear different things to some degree and sometimes that variance can be HUGE. There is a reason why people say audio is mostly subjective. A lot of the times, there is simply no right reason, just a bunch of individualistic opinions by various oversize egos. In short, if you guys can't hug it out, then let it go. If you get to a point where you fee like you are lashing out on a *personal level*, leave the keyboard, take a break, and listen to some music. Don't write vitriol filled garbage and hit submit. Sorry if I am coming off as overly harsh, but this is ridiculous. You guys are above this juvenile behavior and you guys know it. Here is my proposal; apologize to each other and move on or take some self-imposed time off until cooler heads prevail.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Jeeze, why the hate? We're all audio-loving freaks.


Hear hear!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

And that's what gets me - personal attacks. People, yet again, on here - don't seem to see the difference.

And this came from what? Me commenting on headphones I've personally owned for 2 years...vs people who demo'ed them and/or recently have fallen in love with them.
I really don't mind an opinion - but commenting on the "reading comprehension" "It's impossible to carry a reasonably intelligent respectable conversation" "and only one other factor remains to stay constant. You. Your own quote is kinda biting you in the butt."
THIS is absolutely disrespectful down right stupid and shouldn't be tolerated, in this club, nor on these forums.

I've seriously had enough of it - there's a reason I left, because some nose-high girl, couldn't stand another opinion.
So I left - couldn't stand it - best thing that's happened to me on these forums.

I then come back, after being asked to come back via PM - and I come back to this mother crap.
Just don't see the point. If people are going to act like this, I don't want to be a part of it. It's disgraceful, absolutely dismal.


----------



## pez

Let me be honest, frank, subjective and impersonal, then.

Go back and reread what friend's and Tjj said. Then go back and read what you said. A lot of the discussion fell between either you misunderstanding each other, or just utter confusion. Why not address something that you think they might have said or assumed wrongly and be honest about it. Some of your responses come off as disguised attacks. Not saying you are, so chill out. Just from a 3rd party point of view.

This is how it has been in the past for a couple times now.

"What we have here is a failure to communicate."


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Let me be honest, frank, subjective and impersonal, then.
> 
> "What we have here is a failure to communicate."


Well said. I'm fine with disagreeing with a fellow and I truly value the differing opinions of other people, but it's really tough to deal with consistent misunderstanding and miscommunication.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> And that's what gets me - personal attacks. People, yet again, on here - don't seem to see the difference.
> 
> And this came from what? Me commenting on headphones I've personally owned for 2 years...vs people who demo'ed them and/or recently have fallen in love with them.
> I really don't mind an opinion - but commenting on the "reading comprehension" "It's impossible to carry a reasonably intelligent respectable conversation" "and only one other factor remains to stay constant. You. Your own quote is kinda biting you in the butt."
> THIS is absolutely disrespectful down right stupid and shouldn't be tolerated, in this club, nor on these forums.
> 
> I've seriously had enough of it - there's a reason I left, because some nose-high girl, couldn't stand another opinion.
> So I left - couldn't stand it - best thing that's happened to me on these forums.
> 
> I then come back, after being asked to come back via PM - and I come back to this mother crap.
> Just don't see the point. If people are going to act like this, I don't want to be a part of it. It's disgraceful, absolutely dismal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Let me be honest, frank, subjective and impersonal, then.
> 
> Go back and reread what friend's and Tjj said. Then go back and read what you said. A lot of the discussion fell between either you misunderstanding each other, or just utter confusion. Why not address something that you think they might have said or assumed wrongly and be honest about it. Some of your responses come off as disguised attacks. Not saying you are, so chill out. Just from a 3rd party point of view.
> 
> This is how it has been in the past for a couple times now.
> 
> "What we have here is a failure to communicate."


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well said. I'm fine with disagreeing with a fellow and I truly value the differing opinions of other people, but it's really tough to deal with consistent misunderstanding and miscommunication.


I can totally get becoming frustrated when 2 sides seem to be on different pages or even different worlds in terms of opinions. Let me ask this for each and everyone of you that was embroiled that previous spat; is it more productive to escalate personal opinions and start insulting each other or is it more productive to simply ask the other party to clarify what they mean when they use certain terminology or say certain things? I want to remind everyone that we are all here because:

1. We love headphones
2. We love music
3. We love great sounding music being heard through great sounding headphones

Please understand that I am not expecting you guys to get along and be friends, though that would be awesome if you guys did that. What I do expect and hope we do not rely on our resident mod to enforce however, is that we all respect each other. This club has taught me oodles of priceless knowledge and introduced me to tons of great people, in the US or elsewhere in this world. I am sure each of you have experienced this to some degree. Please leave the negativity off the keyboard and let's focus on why we are all here. That's all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Block list will serve me a purpose once more.
When someone consistently insults you - I don't see anything good from it.

English is my first language - but let's say it wasn't. In that respect, does that mean you can bash someone for their "lack of understanding" - or let me put it in another way - YOUR lack of expression?
Either way - is it right for anyone to be bashful over language/comprehension? Not at all - not from all my experiences I've had across the net - and being someone that reads AND responds to "barely English" comments each day.

I'm talking more of the principle behind a "community" and a "club" here - rather than the fact that someone is commenting on headphones I've owned for quite some time. Or heck someone who has absolutely no idea about the headphone, coming in and commenting, just because that person has something against me? That's my only guess in that respect.

EDIT3:
Meh - OCnoob, happens again, I'll just leave permanently from this club - it just isn't that gives me "joy" commenting or reading these comments.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> is it more productive to escalate personal opinions and start insulting each other or is it more productive to simply ask the other party to clarify what they mean when they use certain terminology or say certain things?


I think the most efficient route is to just drop the aspect of discussion and move on to something different. Explaining is draining!

So who else has pre-ordered the HE-560s?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Block list will serve me a purpose once more.
> When someone consistently insults you - I don't see anything good from it.
> 
> English is my first language - but let's say it wasn't. In that respect, does that mean you can bash someone for their "lack of understanding" - or let me put it in another way - YOUR lack of expression?
> Either way - is it right for anyone to be bashful over language/comprehension? Not at all - not from all my experiences I've had across the net - and being someone that reads AND responds to "barely English" comments each day.
> 
> I'm talking more of the principle behind a "community" and a "club" here - rather than the fact that someone is commenting on headphones I've owned for quite some time. Or heck someone who has absolutely no idea about the headphone, coming in and commenting, just because that person has something against me? That's my only guess in that respect.


Alright let's settle down and move on. Just like how I have seen other members attack you, I have also seen you post similarly, though not as direct. Truth is, all of us are guilty of this from time to time. Heck, at one time I would consider myself a "problem child" on OCN. Let's just all agree that arguments that sink to a personal level are bad.

Moving on... anyone excited about cheap, but good 3D printed headphones in the future? I know I am!


----------



## BoredErica

I don't preorder items.

I wish there was a more accessible headphone listening place where I live. Audio High had things but they specialize in speaker systems. Eh. I wish it headphone trying could... like, have a line of different headphones to try, and just be alone, lol. Less human interaction, just me and headphones. Too bad if I buy headphones it'll probably all be used, not from the shop where I bother with, with my listening.

I don't think we'll see nice high end headphones that are 3d printed though. But maybe if a headphone can bring a $300 audio performance down to $100, that would be awesome for gifting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

By the way, I am experiencing an unfortunate situation right now. Due to excess space in my bedroom, I purchased a mini fridge to stock up on energy drinks. As luck would have it, the EMI the mini fridge emits interferes with my USB (most likely power) connections, especially my precious ODAC. I have now moved the mini fridge across the room to the far side and will closely monitor whether or not physics continues to misbehave.


----------



## friend'scatdied

There was a mini-meet down in the peninsula last week and there's a huge SF meet coming up in July. I don't think there's a shortage of opportunities to listen to things in the bay area.


----------



## phillyd

You Californians are lucky. I have to travel 5+ hours for a meet and 2+ for any store that even resembles a hifi shop.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You Californians are lucky. I have to travel 5+ hours for a meet and 2+ for any store that even resembles a hifi shop.


Lol, I guess I'm spoiled.

I might actually go to the July SF meet. I've never been to a meet before. I'd bring a friend over though. Always more fun with a friend around. Looks like Headfi is able to get quite a bit of people at the meet too as an official event...? With some company representative showing up.

And I look at the attendees list, Phototristan... we got into an argument over cables a week ago over Youtube lol. Doubt he'd recognize me though.

Multiple LCD3/2s, HE500, 600 and 650s, hmm.


----------



## phillyd

I might have to drive to Chicago for a trip and stop in at the meet next time they have one. Stay for a few days at least.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I might have to drive to Chicago for a trip and stop in at the meet next time they have one. Stay for a few days at least.


I was going to whine that SF is an hour's drive from here and the traffic there gets nasty. Guess you have it worse though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone who visits Austin is free to crash at my house and audition my LCD-2's + Soloist.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone who visits Austin is free to crash at my house and audition my LCD-2's + Soloist.


What if we're like, secretly psychopathic killers and/or try to rob you of your LCD2s at gunpoint?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What if we're like, secretly psychopathic killers and/or try to rob you of your LCD2s at gunpoint?


I trust my Sig, mounted katana, and closet full of paintball guns should prove to be enough of a passive deterrent. If not, bear in mind I have hunted before and am quite confident in my ability to maim.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I trust my Sig, mounted katana, and closet full of paintball guns should prove to be enough of a passive deterrent. If not, bear in mind I have hunted before and am quite confident in my ability to maim.


Lol, fair enough I suppose.

How much does the Soloist cost?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Lol, fair enough I suppose.
> 
> How much does the Soloist cost?


It retails for $1000, but don't buy it at retail. Buy it 2nd hand for around $700-750.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It retails for $1000, but don't buy it at retail. Buy it 2nd hand for around $700-750.


God damn, that is a lot. I'll stick with my Objective.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> God damn, that is a lot. I'll stick with my Objective.


As long as you enjoy it, stick with it. Only upgrade when you have something you like better.







For me, LCD-2 and Soloist will be end game for a while. Still slowly saving for a tube amp though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> God damn, that is a lot. I'll stick with my Objective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you enjoy it, stick with it. Only upgrade when you have something you like better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, LCD-2 and Soloist will be end game for a while. Still slowly saving for a tube amp though.
Click to expand...

Do more looking than saving. You'll end up with a good deal if you're lucky.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do more looking than saving. You'll end up with a good deal if you're lucky.


I tend to save up first and then look. Plus I got someone in line to make me my first custom tube amp. I am a bit partial to nice enclosures though, even if I know a shoe box will suffice. I am a bit vain with what I buy and will make no apologies for it.







Hate my Blue Snowball... *ahem* Anyways, looking without money makes me sad so I rather not subject myself to needless sorrows.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As long as you enjoy it, stick with it. Only upgrade when you have something you like better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, LCD-2 and Soloist will be end game for a while. Still slowly saving for a tube amp though.


La Figaro 339.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone who visits Austin is free to crash at my house and audition my LCD-2's + Soloist.


Austin... I need to visit that city again. Been too long. Like, "my passport expired quite a few years ago" too long. But my wallet is screaming enough due to various hobbies, I don't need to be enticed by LCD-2's!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> La Figaro 339.


It's something I also considered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Austin... I need to visit that city again. Been too long. Like, "my passport expired quite a few years ago" too long. But my wallet is screaming enough due to various hobbies, I don't need to be enticed by LCD-2's!


But she is such a beautiful temptress. She hugs your head like a headcrab. Croons in your ear like a siren. Makes you forget the time like a good lover.


----------



## twerk

I'm looking at buying my next big set of cans.

I've used the majority of popular headphones priced the right side of the HD800's and really, nothing beats the HE-500's in my opinion. Now, the dilemma is I can't afford them... I have never tried the HE-400's so would they be a worthy step up from my DT880's and how do they compare to the HE-500's? It would take a lot for me to part from my DT880's, out of the headphones I've tried I think they are the best for sub £600.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's something I also considered.
> But she is such a beautiful temptress. She hugs your head like a headcrab. Croons in your ear like a siren. Makes you forget the time like a good lover.


it depends on the tube complement but it's got more than enough driving power and the price is right.

cute


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> But she is such a beautiful temptress. She hugs your head like a headcrab. Croons in your ear like a siren. Makes you forget the time like a good lover.


Ah, temptresses have no power over me, mwa ha ha!









I'll seriously look into higher end headphones to add to my arsenal of the K712's and M50X's... After upgrading the monitors (can't wait for the triple 27"s and 1440p!), a new video card (either 780Ti equivalent or a second 770), equivalent upgrades to the spouse's computer... And then after all that comes some newer pet stuff and a car







And then I want to do a super-silly/crazy Case Labs S8 kind of build ^_^;;;

I'll slowly work towards higher end headphones, but it looks like the next year or so is all booked with other upgrades first


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:
Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob* 


> But she is such a beautiful temptress. She hugs your head like a headcrab. Croons in your ear like a siren. Makes you forget the time like a good lover.


Oh my GOD, now I have to go.







Just got seduced. You got me.









What are you guys'esss opinions on Beyerdynamic T1, Hifiman HE-6, Grado PS1000, Ultrasone Edition 12, Denon AH-D5000, Fostex TH-900 etc? Just read about Hifiman, Audeze, and Sennheiser talk most of the time. Interested in the relative weakness and strengths of each headphone.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Aaaaand I can't mobile mod. I'll clean this mess up when I get home :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm looking at buying my next big set of cans.
> 
> I've used the majority of popular headphones priced the right side of the HD800's and really, nothing beats the HE-500's in my opinion. Now, the dilemma is I can't afford them... I have never tried the HE-400's so would they be a worthy step up from my DT880's and how do they compare to the HE-500's? It would take a lot for me to part from my DT880's, out of the headphones I've tried I think they are the best for sub £600.


The HE-400's have incredible bass response. Trebles are a bit shrill and hurts my ears. I didn't quite enjoy the mids. The higher end mids were a bit recessed while the lower end was too lively for me. I personally prefer the much more laid back and smooth nature of the HD650 over the more exciting and energetic HE-400 personally. Do you have an amp? The HE-400 needs an amp to sound good.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I have borrowed them for long periods of time. Don't worry I know exactly what they sound like and what they should sound like.

My goal is not to get into a pissing match with you. My goal is to simply state that I find your thoughts interesting and I am willing to test out your mods to see if I agree with your or not. Super simple.

IE8s, I think our opinions will differ until the end of time. This is why I direct people to you and a few other people for IEMs. And sure they might have a bigger sound stage than some headphones, but they headphones you are thinking of probably suck for sound stage anyways. When I think sound stage, I think Senn HD600s, hifiman, audiotechnica open back headphones, AKG q701s, and so on.

"You can have SEALED headphones that have more depth and width than open-backs"

Yeah, if you compare the worlds worst open back headphones (grado) to really decent sealed headphones, then sure. When you find a pair of sealed headphones that have a bigger sound stage than Q701s....you let me know and I will put my money where my mouth is.

And yes, I know the D7K is different. The D7K uses different drivers.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, temptresses have no power over me, mwa ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll seriously look into higher end headphones to add to my arsenal of the K712's and M50X's... After upgrading the monitors (can't wait for the triple 27"s and 1440p!), a new video card (either 780Ti equivalent or a second 770), equivalent upgrades to the spouse's computer... And then after all that comes some newer pet stuff and a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I want to do a super-silly/crazy Case Labs S8 kind of build ^_^;;;
> 
> I'll slowly work towards higher end headphones, but it looks like the next year or so is all booked with other upgrades first


I feel you whitewulf! I just upgraded to a HOF 780Ti plus a 1440p monitor! I also bought a new PC for my kid, though it still needs a chip after buying everything else!

After that I'm about to restore my trusty MB 320CE (going to the restorer's 3rd week of month) and hopefully they make it look like this:



I then plan on buying a new car as my daily banger (maybe an expedition or explorer), an SUV preferably!

Which means I'm stuck with my Sennheiser Momentums (over ear) until next year!









Argggh sometimes family getting in the way is not fun... Lol! It just hampers my hobbies! Hahahaha!

That's why I'm so jelly everytime I go on this forum looking at everyone else's setup and headphones...









At least seeing you guys with awesome gear drives up my juices to keep making more money!


----------



## pez

The D7ks really impressed me at that meet, but their soundstage didn't really have grounds to compete with the Q701, HD600, K1000, etc.

Don't get me wrong, it was still _very_ good, but it was closed-good. Even those obscure, vintage Sony's had a better sound stage, even though it got really weird in the high/treble area.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The D7ks really impressed me at that meet, but their soundstage didn't really have grounds to compete with the Q701, HD600, K1000, etc.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was still _very_ good, but it was closed-good. Even those obscure, vintage Sony's had a better sound stage, even though it got really weird in the high/treble area.


Yea the old D7000s are good, just not easy to find one in good condition which is not overpriced.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The HE-400's have incredible bass response. Trebles are a bit shrill and hurts my ears. I didn't quite enjoy the mids. The higher end mids were a bit recessed while the lower end was too lively for me. I personally prefer the much more laid back and smooth nature of the HD650 over the more exciting and energetic HE-400 personally. Do you have an amp? The HE-400 needs an amp to sound good.


I have a Lyr. Sounds like it might be a good combo with the HE-400, maybe it will tame some of the less desirable qualities you described.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I feel you whitewulf! I just upgraded to a HOF 780Ti plus a 1440p monitor! I also bought a new PC for my kid, though it still needs a chip after buying everything else!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After that I'm about to restore my trusty MB 320CE (going to the restorer's 3rd week of month) and hopefully they make it look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> I then plan on buying a new car as my daily banger (maybe an expedition or explorer), an SUV preferably!
> 
> Which means I'm stuck with my Sennheiser Momentums (over ear) until next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argggh sometimes family getting in the way is not fun... Lol! It just hampers my hobbies! Hahahaha!
> 
> That's why I'm so jelly everytime I go on this forum looking at everyone else's setup and headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least seeing you guys with awesome gear drives up my juices to keep making more money!


Just as a note, there's an "e" at the end of my name, I'm not Dak, although I've been confused for him once or twice (Dak WhiteWulf is apparently a popular artist)









As for the family, I could arguably say my family (spouse only, since neither of us really talk with our extended families) makes quite the enabler. As an example, my husband usually says "yes" to the things I want provided he gets shinies at the same time! Marrying a tech-geek is a double edged sword, but totally worth it ^_^

Nice looking car! I should eventually pick one up, although I'm saddened that apparently the generation of car I like has gotten quite popular (88-91.5 Toyota Corolla (aka AE92), but specifically the 90-91.5 due to the engine, transmission, and slightly sexier body). Used to be able to get high quality ones with little (or even no) rust for $2k, now they're upwards of $6k 

With the whole not having as much money as we'd like, I definitely hear you there, and am glad I picked up the AKG K712's when I did because I'm quite happy with them ^_^


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Just as a note, there's an "e" at the end of my name, I'm not Dak, although I've been confused for him once or twice (Dak WhiteWulf is apparently a popular artist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the family, I could arguably say my family (spouse only, since neither of us really talk with our extended families) makes quite the enabler. As an example, my husband usually says "yes" to the things I want provided he gets shinies at the same time! Marrying a tech-geek is a double edged sword, but totally worth it ^_^
> 
> Nice looking car! I should eventually pick one up, although I'm saddened that apparently the generation of car I like has gotten quite popular (88-91.5 Toyota Corolla (aka AE92), but specifically the 90-91.5 due to the engine, transmission, and slightly sexier body). Used to be able to get high quality ones with little (or even no) rust for $2k, now they're upwards of $6k
> 
> With the whole not having as much money as we'd like, I definitely hear you there, and am glad I picked up the AKG K712's when I did because I'm quite happy with them ^_^


Thank you for correcting me! Apologies for not spelling your name correctly!









Ahh those were the first 16 valve engines of Toyota for the Corolla ('88)! Wow! 6k huh, that is a little high now! Very good cars, though I'm partial to the AE92 (E90 versus the E100)! We have a lot of the E90s running here and they hold up better than the E100s. The AE92 also had the 4A-GZE motor which you can add a turbo without modifying anything! The AE101 also had it but the body was heavier and made the car more sluggish compared to the AE92.

I digress... since this is a headphone thread...

Isn't the bass on the K712 a tad thin though? That's what always kept me from getting them, but the soundstage on those are outstanding!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you for correcting me! Apologies for not spelling your name correctly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh those were the first 16 valve engines of Toyota for the Corolla ('88)! Wow! 6k huh, that is a little high now! Very good cars, though I'm partial to the AE92 (E90 versus the E100)! We have a lot of the E90s running here and they hold up better than the E100s. The AE92 also had the 4A-GZE motor which you can add a turbo without modifying anything! The AE101 also had it but the body was heavier and made the car more sluggish compared to the AE92.
> 
> I digress... since this is a headphone thread...
> 
> Isn't the bass on the K712 a tad thin though? That's what always kept me from getting them, but the soundstage on those are outstanding!


this is a nice write up

http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k712-pro/reviews/9482


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> this is a nice write up
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/akg-k712-pro/reviews/9482


Interesting, I may have to give this a listen!


----------



## Conspiracy

just setup my audioengine d1. big difference compared to onboard audio lol

also listening via foobar now as per suggestion from a friend that helped me set it up. even my bad CD rips from a long time ago sound a little crisper


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> just setup my audioengine d1. big difference compared to onboard audio lol
> 
> also listening via foobar now as per suggestion from a friend that helped me set it up. even my bad CD rips from a long time ago sound a little crisper


Hope you get those CD rips replaced with at least 320 mp3 or FLAC


----------



## Conspiracy

a lot of my rips were done a looooong time ago at 192 because i didnt know what i was doing 5+ years ago. im just going to re-rip what i would listen to. i dont have time to go through my whole library again and some CDs i dont even own anymore









but so far im very pleased especially with the ones that i do have ripped at 320. im going to use foobar to re-rip everything at the highest settings


----------



## BoredErica

There's a guy selling HD800s for $1000.

I'm half thinking about returning mine from Amazon and buying that to save $200 lol.


----------



## phillyd

You EQers out there, how do you determine what frequency to adjust when you hear something that needs boosted or cut?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You EQers out there, how do you determine what frequency to adjust when you hear something that needs boosted or cut?


I just read the frequency response measurements. Makes it easy to determine where the sound problems are.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I just read the frequency response measurements. Makes it easy to determine where the sound problems are.


Only if you know what 'neutral' is, which is based on myriad of factors, from isolation factor of the headphones below say -25 dB to your own HRTF.

I really need to write a proper guide really.

Also a windows-Wide parametric EQ is a must like EqualizerAPO.

q factor of 4.3186 = 1/3 octave.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Only if you know what 'neutral' is, which is based on myriad of factors, from isolation factor of the headphones below say -25 dB to your own HRTF.
> 
> I really need to write a proper guide really.
> 
> Also a windows-Wide parametric EQ is a must like EqualizerAPO.
> 
> q factor of 4.3186 = 1 octave.


I didn't mean that you make the EQ based solely on the measurements. It just helps to find the potential problems. The rest is played by ear.
Because some ears won't even fit inside Beyerdynamic earpads...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I didn't mean that you make the EQ based solely on the measurements. It just helps to find the potential problems. The rest is played by ear.
> Because some ears won't even fit inside Beyerdynamic earpads...


Which isn't an issue as the pinna is not the biggest influence in the human ear response to sounds, the shape of your earcanal is.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Which isn't an issue as the pinna is not the biggest influence in the human ear response to sounds, the shape of your earcanal is.


Like I said, the rest is played by ear


----------



## phillyd

I got power amp and set a massive EQ for my Focal Spirit One. It's so ridiculous I'm probably just going to sell them and buy momentums.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you for correcting me! Apologies for not spelling your name correctly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh those were the first 16 valve engines of Toyota for the Corolla ('88)! Wow! 6k huh, that is a little high now! Very good cars, though I'm partial to the AE92 (E90 versus the E100)! We have a lot of the E90s running here and they hold up better than the E100s. The AE92 also had the 4A-GZE motor which you can add a turbo without modifying anything! The AE101 also had it but the body was heavier and made the car more sluggish compared to the AE92.
> 
> I digress... since this is a headphone thread...
> 
> Isn't the bass on the K712 a tad thin though? That's what always kept me from getting them, but the soundstage on those are outstanding!


No worries on the name ^_^

Technically, the 4AGE engine was used in the AE86 first (83.5-87, although the GT-S with the 4AGE didn't reach North America until 84) and was paired with a rear wheel drive transmission, but the one used in the AE86 was affectionately referred to as the "blue top", had eight intake runners (two per cylinder) with one of them being open and closed by a butterfly valve at a specific rpm. On an engine dyno, it made 130hp brand new, or if you dropped in PDM Racing's camshafts it made pretty close to that at the wheels ^_^ The bluetop was also used in the 88-89 but was paired with the C50 transaxle. 90-91.5 AE92's came with the "red top" 4AGE, which had a slightly higher compression ratio plus a different intake manifold, made 140HP brand new, and was paired with the noticeably more robust C52 transmission. I really do miss my old GTSR5 project (SR5 base, modified to GT-S specs since at that time I couldn't mind a GT-S in good shape).

Funny part is that engine was based off of a Ford racing engine, believe it or not!

Going back to headphones... I find my K712's to have a nice even balance across everything, and that the bass response on them provides "enough". When I want skull thundering bass, my pair of M50X's are right next to them ^_^


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You EQers out there, how do you determine what frequency to adjust when you hear something that needs boosted or cut?


by ear?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Meier Corda Rock is on sale

outside EU: €140
USD: 195
inside EU: €165

http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/rock.htm

this amplifier measures well and is on the Innerfidelity Wall of Fame.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Dr. Meier hulk smash

http://www.innerfidelity.com/comment/485307#comment-485307


----------



## bumblebee1980

oh and happy mothers day


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Dr. Meier hulk smash
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/comment/485307#comment-485307


They keep talking about measurements but inner fidelity doesn't have it, I'd like to see the 02 and Meier graphs to compare!


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AllAmpsJuly2013.pdf


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AllAmpsJuly2013.pdf


Thank you + rep!


----------



## bumblebee1980

np.

last year Tyll started measuring amplifiers and reading nwavguy blog. he never did any videos on it other than the electrostatic ones but he wrote some articles.

http://www.bursonaudio.com/innerfidelity-headphone-amp-report/

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelity-july-2013-update


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Can someone explain to me what the dip in the frequency response graph on the Meier means? The the O2 obviously has a flat response meaning it doesn't color the sound right?

My understanding of the graphs are that the O2 is more quiet and has better intermodulation distortion plus less crosstalk. It also has better THD%+Noise vs Output Vrms. So why would the Meier be better, different sound (colored)?


----------



## bumblebee1980

keep in mind some of those amplifiers cost a whole lot more money. Innerfidelity liked it enough to put it on the Wall of Fame. it's not all about measurements..

http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/24790#post_22151113


----------



## BoredErica

Objective holds on those charts and lists very well.







I don't need all those features, so I'll take the relatively cheap price and run.

#O2FTW










Although looking at the chart it says the left channel is louder than the right for O2 on FR graph.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> keep in mind some of those amplifiers cost a whole lot more money. Innerfidelity liked it enough to put it on the Wall of Fame. it's not all about measurements..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/24790#post_22151113


Oh definitely understand that some of those amps cost way too much! I also agree it's not all about measurements and the subjective sound taste of people come in!


----------



## BoredErica

I prefer my amp/dacs to perform their duties without coloring the sound. In terms of performance there's no need to look past Objective, and even then Objective is probably overkill and a cheaper alternative is more than satisfactory... Unless you want features features features, or to get a tube amp...


----------



## pez

It constantly sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you don't need to ever upgrade your amp or DAC. That may be true, but it sounds more like you're posting for you, than the rest of us.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I prefer my amp/dacs to perform their duties without coloring the sound. In terms of performance there's no need to look past Objective, and even then Objective is probably overkill and a cheaper alternative is more than satisfactory... Unless you want features features features, or to get a tube amp...


Or if you have power hungry orthos. Or if you have electrostatics. Or if you want an amp that doesn't have a very derpy design.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what the dip in the frequency response graph on the Meier means? The the O2 obviously has a flat response meaning it doesn't color the sound right?
> 
> My understanding of the graphs are that the O2 is more quiet and has better intermodulation distortion plus less crosstalk. It also has better THD%+Noise vs Output Vrms. So why would the Meier be better, different sound (colored)?


That "dip" is a rolloff, unless you're talking about something other than what I'm seeing (Meier Corda Rock, right)? And that's of -1 dB at 20 kHz, which is borderline or probably inaudible. It's hard to hear sub-dB differences in volume at those frequencies.

More or less, none of the stuff shown is concerning except potentially that O2 channel imbalance that was measured there, which is borderline. Though note that generally others have measured less imbalance than that ~0.3 dB except at lower rotations of the volume. For the Meier Corda Rock, a couple of things: the noise level for IEMs and the output impedance for some IEMs and possibly some headphones.

The crosstalk and distortion figures there are a wash at those levels.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I prefer my amp/dacs to perform their duties without coloring the sound. In terms of performance there's no need to look past Objective, and even then Objective is probably overkill and a cheaper alternative is more than satisfactory... Unless you want features features features, or to get a tube amp...


Anything past the O2 you are looking at other factors such as input / outputs, size, other features apart from sound quality.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It constantly sounds like you're trying to convince yourself that you don't need to ever upgrade your amp or DAC. That may be true, but it sounds more like you're posting for you, than the rest of us.


Maybe so, maybe not. There are countless people lining up the LinusTechTips forum asking what soundcard upgrade they should get, with the vague goal of 'better sound quality', as if more expensive means better sound holding true past $100, $500, $1000 marks and beyond. Any chance people might think so I try to tell them that's not necessarily the case, that money is often better spent on better headphones or simply saved. Keep in mind, too, that I'm not mentioning Objective as if one MUST get Objective, no, it often makes just as much sense if not more sense to get an even cheaper alternative, or one around or below the price point of Objective amp/dac combo for a solution with some specific features a person needs. But I mean, I'm not willing to spend $300 extra or more for 'features' and I think many people are not either. Often times if there is a specific feature a person feels he must have, he will explicitly state that "this amp needs to do this", so there's isn't a problem. I wouldn't be suggesting the Objective at all if a person absolutely requires a feature that cannot be found in any variant of the Objective.

One peak at Headfi alone, and there are enough people deluding themselves for me to spam 'Objective or die!' for the rest of eternity. I know my posts annoy you but that's just the way it is in a forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Or if you have power hungry orthos. Or if you have electrostatics. Or if you want an amp that doesn't have a very derpy design.


I can run LCD3s no problem on O2. If for some reason I end up with HE-6 then yeah, something more expensive is required, but that's not in the cards right now. And that's not ANY planar magnetic headphone either, but a specific worst offender. All other planar magnetics are easier to drive than the HE-6. Electrostatics - Possibility, but if I were to go that route I might as well get the best, the Stax 009. It's a bit odd to buy an amp that can power electrostatics without planning to get one in the near future... Likewise I doubt the other guy was planning to get electrostatics, asking for normal 'cheap' solid state amps. Ask him if the wants to get an amp for electrostatics just in case he ever upgrades. Then again really, HE-6 and Staxes are fringe cases. If we're going to take a shot in the dark, chances are spending more than Objective (or even as much as an Objective) is not doing anything in the performance category. Sure - your points are still valid to an extent. So in the future I'll note the caveats listed, so my post would be immune to your criticisms.

As I said two paragraphs above (responding to Pez), if for some reason a person finds the design of Objective to be very bad, there are other options at or below the price point for whatever it is the person needs.

It's absolutely fine that all of you or many of you decide that the Objective has a derpy design, or that you want more features and are willing to pay loads for it, or you want a tube amp. But I think it's important to clearly note that buying your way into higher audio quality via dacs and amps is often a waste of time and money. Right? So you can suggest whatever you want, Schiit Magni, Objective, some expensive tube amp - absolutely whatever you want...and I'll chime in with my opinion and we both go on our merry way.

Personally I love the design of the Objective. The quarter inch jack is on the front which is actually the most convenient setup possible for me when switching between headphones and speakers. Switching plugs in the back of Objective would be awkward physically. The only thing I wish the Objective had is a way to put in two quarter inch connections and switch between one or the other (speakers or headphone or even headphone/headphone) with some sort of switch. I'm willing to pay, say, an extra $100 for that feature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That "dip" is a rolloff, unless you're talking about something other than what I'm seeing (Meier Corda Rock, right)? And that's of -1 dB at 20 kHz, which is borderline or probably inaudible. It's hard to hear sub-dB differences in volume at those frequencies.
> 
> More or less, none of the stuff shown is concerning except potentially that O2 channel imbalance that was measured there, which is borderline. Though note that generally others have measured less imbalance than that ~0.3 dB except at lower rotations of the volume. For the Meier Corda Rock, a couple of things: the noise level for IEMs and the output impedance for some IEMs and possibly some headphones.
> 
> The crosstalk and distortion figures there are a wash at those levels.
> Not only that right... 20khz is very high frequency, we'll need a track with 20khz data but on top of that... in an actual music track it's harder to tell changes in loudness... Much easier to test changes in loudness with a monotone beeeeeep.
> 
> Yes I saw the channel imbalance and I wonder if any other sources measured the same thing. (Only measurement I know is from Innerfidelity, and Nwavguy/JDS Labs' own measurements if they even have the specific one I'm looking for.) Somebody on Headfi told me that he felt his O2 had channel imbalance issues if the volume is low on the knob. So to compensate he runs 50% volume on Windows and cranks the volume knob closer to 50%. Personally my ears do not detect a difference in loudness. I run pretty low volume on the volume knob. I tried to find the issue by cranking the volume knob up and the Windows volume down to see if the right side becomes louder relative to the left - But I could not tell a difference.


----------



## bumblebee1980

yeah this Forum isn't totally biased at all.


----------



## pez

Lol I try not to be frustrated with it anymore, but sometimes it's hard.


----------



## bumblebee1980

hmm hmm


----------



## chinesekiwi

Hey, I'm very much of scientific leaning but I let others have their opinions / flavourings despite my scientific objections.

Remember, I haz powerz









There are stuff better than the O2 objectively but certainly not for the price.
It's just that a lot of 'audiophile adjustments' like opamp and tube rolling is just really well, super expensive EQ (without the fine tuning), which really often ends up to be 'ricing' your sound equipment.
I used to very much 'rice it up'.
Remember strong debate is good and I promote that in here, personal attacks are not. Argue the subject, not the person.
Anyway, most amps tend to function best when running a good amount of voltage. It's really like, since this is OCN, PSUs that are generally most efficient with ~ a 3/4 capacity load.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That "dip" is a rolloff, unless you're talking about something other than what I'm seeing (Meier Corda Rock, right)? And that's of -1 dB at 20 kHz, which is borderline or probably inaudible. It's hard to hear sub-dB differences in volume at those frequencies.
> 
> More or less, none of the stuff shown is concerning except potentially that O2 channel imbalance that was measured there, which is borderline. Though note that generally others have measured less imbalance than that ~0.3 dB except at lower rotations of the volume. For the Meier Corda Rock, a couple of things: the noise level for IEMs and the output impedance for some IEMs and possibly some headphones.
> 
> The crosstalk and distortion figures there are a wash at those levels.


Ok so my understanding of the graphs were almost correct! I just wanted to hear if the -1 db made a difference at all as well as the noise levels!

Thanks for the explanation! + rep!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I got power amp and set a massive EQ for my Focal Spirit One. It's so ridiculous I'm probably just going to sell them and buy momentums.


You want portables with a lot of mid-bass? V-Moda M80's


----------



## Totally Dubbed

http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-business/apple-+-beats-doesnt-make-sense/d/d-id/1251167?_mc=RSS_IWK_EDT

This makes me cringe (despite being true):
Quote:


> There's plenty to like about Beats. The company generated about $1 billion in revenue in 2013. That makes the $3.2 billion sale price -- while not cheap by any stretch -- about right in terms of Beats' valuation and what it should sell for. Beats also has a commanding lead in the high-end headphone market, producing 59% of all headphones costing more than $99. (A variety of other companies have a solid grip on the under-$99 headphone market.)


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-business/apple-+-beats-doesnt-make-sense/d/d-id/1251167?_mc=RSS_IWK_EDT
> 
> This makes me cringe (despite being true):


Mind == Blown


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf6768*
> 
> They're somewhere on the list of headphones I'll try.
> 
> Momentum, HP50, MOE, V-Moda XS, V-Moda M80


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-business/apple-+-beats-doesnt-make-sense/d/d-id/1251167?_mc=RSS_IWK_EDT
> 
> This makes me cringe (despite being true):
> 
> 
> 
> Mind == Blown
Click to expand...

its a smart business move. the margins on Beats headphones are insane. I work at best buy and our discount on beats is crazy but still noone buys them because we honestly dont want them.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> its a smart business move. the margins on Beats headphones are insane. I work at best buy and our discount on beats is crazy but still noone buys them because we honestly dont want them.


Can't you buy it, and resell on Ebay for higher? Probably there's some law against that though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-business/apple-+-beats-doesnt-make-sense/d/d-id/1251167?_mc=RSS_IWK_EDT
> 
> This makes me cringe (despite being true):


Article says this:

Quote:


> Beats often sells headphones that are marked up by as much as 1,000%.


1000% percent?

It takes like $30 to make Beats headphones?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can't you buy it, and resell on Ebay for higher? Probably there's some law against that though.
> Article says this:
> 1000% percent?
> It takes like $30 to make Beats headphones?


From what I hear they cost around $5 to make.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> From what I hear they cost around $5 to make.


How does it only take $5 to make Beats???







At that price I'll take five, lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> http://www.informationweek.com/mobile/mobile-business/apple-+-beats-doesnt-make-sense/d/d-id/1251167?_mc=RSS_IWK_EDT
> 
> This makes me cringe (despite being true):


I like this part.

The plain white earbuds included with most iPods and iPhones may be symbolic to Apple's brand, but they've always been junk to anyone with ears.

Honestly, IDK why people hate the apple ear buds so much. Sure they sound like crap, but isn't that expected? Quite frankly, they are some of the best freebe ear buds I have ever used. Hell, most MP3 plays do not even come with free ear buds at all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Mind == Blown


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> its a smart business move. the margins on Beats headphones are insane. I work at best buy and our discount on beats is crazy but still noone buys them because we honestly dont want them.


I don't see it being a good "business move"
I see it as Apple wanting to diversify the portfolio, as they have too much cash.

Apple CAN bring money to Beats however - pushing it through its streams and more so globally making it even more recognised.
Will they improve the sound quality though? That would be another thing.
Maybe even make some "apple only"? No idea - I personally couldn't careless for both brands.

Beats were idiots to move away from monster in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Can't you buy it, and resell on Ebay for higher? Probably there's some law against that though.
> Article says this:
> 1000% percent?
> It takes like $30 to make Beats headphones? " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/ph34r-smiley.gif" style="border-width:0px;">


Lol








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I like this part.
> 
> The plain white earbuds included with most iPods and iPhones may be symbolic to Apple's brand, but they've always been junk to anyone with ears.
> 
> Honestly, IDK why people hate the apple ear buds so much. Sure they sound like crap, but isn't that expected? Quite frankly, they are some of the best freebe ear buds I have ever used. Hell, most MP3 plays do not even come with free ear buds at all.


Well...for free earphones and ear buds - they're actually half decent I would say. Fostex made them at one point too.
People hate them - ie. me, because people will CONSTANTLY re-buy them, despite their original pair breaking.
They refuse to buy anything else - thus I'm not really hating the earbuds, but more so the fact that they've made people even more unaware of other products out there.


----------



## Unknownm

When I bought my HD 558 it came with 6.3 to 3.5 adapter... but I had no idea it was a "mono" adapter and not stereo. For three days (not 3 three days exactly but over the coarse of 3 days) I was trying to figure out why the balance wasn't working correctly on any of my amps. Cheap bastards giving me a mono plug instead of stereo


----------



## BoredErica

How much money can a company possibly save with a mono vs stereo plug?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I don't see it being a good "business move"
> I see it as Apple wanting to diversify the portfolio, as they have too much cash.
> 
> Apple CAN bring money to Beats however - pushing it through its streams and more so globally making it even more recognised.
> Will they improve the sound quality though? That would be another thing.
> Maybe even make some "apple only"? No idea - I personally couldn't careless for both brands.
> 
> Beats were idiots to move away from monster in the first place.
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...for free earphones and ear buds - they're actually half decent I would say. Fostex made them at one point too.
> People hate them - ie. me, because people will CONSTANTLY re-buy them, despite their original pair breaking.
> They refuse to buy anything else - thus I'm not really hating the earbuds, but more so the fact that they've made people even more unaware of other products out there.


Eh....eh.

I really do not mind that people even rebuy them. They are only like 10 bucks more than skull candy ear buds and the apple ones have a mic.

Honestly I see much more expensive and worse sounding ear buds at best buy all the time.

If the apple ear buds were like 50=USD, then yeah.....I would have a real problem with it. But for 30 bucks, it is convenient (meaning that you can actually buy them in store), they are cheap enough to replace without too much heart ache, and the sound quality is not so bad that they are torturing people.

I think the real problem is that a lot of the companies that make better IEMs are not in stores. I can not simply walk into best buy and buy cardas IEMs or similar style high end IEMs (at least not at my best buy). I personally have a big problem with this because I break IEMs and ear buds all the time. When my IEMs die, I would like to replace them as quickly as possible.

Quite frankly, I am not looking for audio perfection. I am simply working on a car and I am trying to drown out the sound of my air tools. When my IEMs break, I want to be able to go down to what ever store is closest and replace them for cheap so that I can keep on listening without waiting for 2 days + for shipping.

So in that sort of sense you could say that I belong to a niche market. I think a lot of people are in the same niche market and want/need instant gratification.

At the same time though, I am very ignorant to the IEM world, so my thoughts could be completely irrelevant.

What IEM would you recommend that is around 30 bucks, has a mic, works with an apple phones, sounds better than the apple ear buds, and can be purchased from an american store.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much money can a company possibly save with a mono vs stereo plug?


i don't know but pretty annoying. Gotta wait good while for a stereo adapter to actually use my HD 558 on my X3 which kick a*s even in mono mode


----------



## phillyd

Been EQing my Focals and they sound incredible. gonna work on improving the sound of my HE-300 a bit with EQ too. Power Amp has a pretty good EQ on android.

AW YISS I GOT PICKED TO BE ONE OF THE TESTERS FOR THE NEW BEYERDYNAMIC 200P.


----------



## King4x4

^^ Lucky


----------



## phillyd

I'll take pics and test it with my HFM and my Focal and with my Note 3 and an iPhone 5. I will serve Beyerdynamic admirably.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh....eh.
> 
> I really do not mind that people even rebuy them. They are only like 10 bucks more than skull candy ear buds and the apple ones have a mic.
> 
> Honestly I see much more expensive and worse sounding ear buds at best buy all the time.
> 
> If the apple ear buds were like 50=USD, then yeah.....I would have a real problem with it. But for 30 bucks, it is convenient (meaning that you can actually buy them in store), they are cheap enough to replace without too much heart ache, and the sound quality is not so bad that they are torturing people.
> 
> I think the real problem is that a lot of the companies that make better IEMs are not in stores. I can not simply walk into best buy and buy cardas IEMs or similar style high end IEMs (at least not at my best buy). I personally have a big problem with this because I break IEMs and ear buds all the time. When my IEMs die, I would like to replace them as quickly as possible.
> 
> Quite frankly, I am not looking for audio perfection. I am simply working on a car and I am trying to drown out the sound of my air tools. When my IEMs break, I want to be able to go down to what ever store is closest and replace them for cheap so that I can keep on listening without waiting for 2 days + for shipping.
> 
> So in that sort of sense you could say that I belong to a niche market. I think a lot of people are in the same niche market and want/need instant gratification.
> 
> At the same time though, I am very ignorant to the IEM world, so my thoughts could be completely irrelevant.
> 
> What IEM would you recommend that is around 30 bucks, has a mic, works with an apple phones, sounds better than the apple ear buds, and can be purchased from an american store.


No, I would say, you're what I would classify as the general public, when it comes to IEMs . I consider myself as niche though.
What gets me, is that people don't know better, don't bother to know better and more so damage their hearing by cranking up the volume of non isolating earphones. I speak from experience: my hearing was damaged due to the Apple ear buds.
As for your request, check the OP or my Sig, for my huge iem guide
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Been EQing my Focals and they sound incredible. gonna work on improving the sound of my HE-300 a bit with EQ too. Power Amp has a pretty good EQ on android.
> 
> AW YISS I GOT PICKED TO BE ONE OF THE TESTERS FOR THE NEW BEYERDYNAMIC 200P.


that's fortunate. Beyer were useless in replying to emails for me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Super excited - going to be one of the first to receive the new ModMic 4.0.
Will report my finding and thoughts about it!

Speaking of headsets. I've received the Steelseries Wireless H headset and I'm not but impressed by it - from build quality to sound quality - top notch so far!
Its wireless range is phenomenal!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Super excited - going to be one of the first to receive the new ModMic 4.0.
> Will report my finding and thoughts about it!


Me too!

I wish it didn't come with the carrying case though, I'll have no use for it at all and it just drives up the cost. Hopefully they will offer a version without it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@ TD: I looked through your guide, and the problem still remains. There simply is nothing that is readily accessible for a decent price with a mic. (in the US at least).

Plus, the better IEMs that you have in your guide look very........fragile. It is almost to the point where I would rather let my ears sweat and get headphones with detachable cables than I would to use expensive IEMs in my day to day life.

Once companies start sleeving and reinforcing the cables of decent lower end IEM cables, I think you will start to see people move away from the apple IEMs.

For instance, if hifiman would make reasonably priced IEMs with cheap detachable/replaceable cables, then I at least would throw away all my stupid skull candy IEMs. (I only use them in the garage around power tools)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Me too!
> 
> I wish it didn't come with the carrying case though, I'll have no use for it at all and it just drives up the cost. Hopefully they will offer a version without it.


Yeah price is a little steep at $50 - but if it's a good mic, it's the same price as a USB mic you would get for your PC.

Btw - how comes you're getting one for review?
Because you're a mod on OCN or?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @ TD: I looked through your guide, and the problem still remains. There simply is nothing that is readily accessible for a decent price with a mic. (in the US at least).
> 
> Plus, the better IEMs that you have in your guide look very........fragile. It is almost to the point where I would rather let my ears sweat and get headphones with detachable cables than I would to use expensive IEMs in my day to day life.
> 
> Once companies start sleeving and reinforcing the cables of decent lower end IEM cables, I think you will start to see people move away from the apple IEMs.
> 
> For instance, if hifiman would make reasonably priced IEMs with cheap detachable/replaceable cables, then I at least would throw away all my stupid skull candy IEMs. (I only use them in the garage around power tools)


"readily accessible" - sure, but neither are popular audiophile speakers, headphones, dacs - you name it.
Sure you could argue SOME brands are there - but others aren't - just because YOU can't pick them up in best buy, doesn't mean that they aren't accessible.
Heck I could even bring up the argument that over 50% of shopping in the UK is done ONLINE - thus you could argue, it being in store - and not online (which is the case with some resellers) would take away from sales of these earphones.
USA is still "old fashioned" buying things in stores - but that's because you guys got tax to worry about, where it ships from and more so you got great returns policies in the USA.

Companies sleeving earphones -> they are not headphones mate - more so - sleeving introduces microphonics. Ie. FA Consonance.
Detachable earphones are fine - but you're looking at over £100+ for the cheapest pair.

The shame, for you having skull candy earphones - there's literally no excuse- they suck so hard. The whole skull candy earphone range.
Expected better from you, earphone padawan.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I need a mic recommendation.

I will probably be starting my own youtube channel dedicated to making linux ubuntu videos that don't suck, and I need a mic that sounds professional.

I like to game by myself, and I am certainly not a professional musician, so I only need the mic just for youtube video production.

my budget is less than 100 bucks and preferably I would like to keep it close to 50.

I know the blue snowball is highly recommended, but I am curious to see if there is anything better specifically for video production.


----------



## BoredErica

I use the Yeti. Personally I like it a lot. I like the look (even though the mic is a bit common). I like how there are different settings, cardoid, omnidirectional, etc. I got mine for $65 used from Amazon, seems like in perfect condition to me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Super excited - going to be one of the first to receive the new ModMic 4.0.
> Will report my finding and thoughts about it!
> 
> Speaking of headsets. I've received the Steelseries Wireless H headset and I'm not but impressed by it - from build quality to sound quality - top notch so far!
> Its wireless range is phenomenal!


Very interested in the results. I still need a better mic than the Zalman.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah price is a little steep at $50 - but if it's a good mic, it's the same price as a USB mic you would get for your PC.
> 
> Btw - how comes you're getting one for review?
> Because you're a mod on OCN or?
> "readily accessible" - sure, but neither are popular audiophile speakers, headphones, dacs - you name it.
> Sure you could argue SOME brands are there - but others aren't - just because YOU can't pick them up in best buy, doesn't mean that they aren't accessible.
> Heck I could even bring up the argument that over 50% of shopping in the UK is done ONLINE - thus you could argue, it being in store - and not online (which is the case with some resellers) would take away from sales of these earphones.
> USA is still "old fashioned" buying things in stores - but that's because you guys got tax to worry about, where it ships from and more so you got great returns policies in the USA.
> 
> Companies sleeving earphones -> they are not headphones mate - more so - sleeving introduces microphonics. Ie. FA Consonance.
> Detachable earphones are fine - but you're looking at over £100+ for the cheapest pair.
> 
> The shame, for you having skull candy earphones - there's literally no excuse- they suck so hard. The whole skull candy earphone range.
> Expected better from you, earphone padawan.


No no no, you misunderstand my point.

Maybe I should give a bit of back story.

I do use IEMs for working on my car and around the house as I have previously mentioned. I try and buy the absolute cheapest crap possible because the average life span of the actual cable is about 2 weeks. Some times I will put the ear buds on the table to get some lunch and the cats will destroy it when my back is turned, other times the cables get snagged on something and the cables will break. Sometimes the stupid 3.5mm connector flat out will not work and I have to solder on a new one.

I replace my IEMs CONSTANTLY. It is to the point where even if I buy 4 or 5 monoprice IEMs online, the lot of them will only last a couple months.

To me, IEMs are wayyyyyyyyy too fragile. I even had some of the hifiman IEMs for about a month. I figured that they should be more resilient since they were higher quality IEMs. This time the cable lasted, but the right channel driver (and yes....I did confirm it was the driver that failed) started to fail. I tried to go through RMA, but by the time I factored in shipping and everything else, I just said screw it and bought 5 pairs of monoprice IEMs.

It is not just me either. A lot of my friends are DIY guys who use IEMs in their shop and they die all the time too.

Because of all of this, I REALLY like and IEM that I can easily find in stores that is cheap so I can simply replace my broken ones. If I am out on vacation, and my IEMs break, I can buy a new pair. If I am working with a bunch of air tools and my IEMs die, I can go to walmart and buy a new pair.

What I can't do is simply order a new pair of IEMs and have them show up to my door in less than 5 days without spending a butt ton on shipping fees.

And let me get one thing straight with you. As an audiophile, I 100% agree with everything you say.

But as a guy who burns through IEMs faster than most people, I absolutely HAVE to have the ability to be able to quickly and cheaply replace my dead ear buds.


----------



## BoredErica

Wow, IEMs are that fragile? o.o What about the people with $1000 IEMs, they just buy it and use it indoors, treating it like a baby?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok, sorry for the bad grammar above.

I am on my laptop and as I was beginning to proof read my post, the touch pad decided to freak out and click submit.

For what ever reason, OCN will not let me edit my post. I get a loading bar for the edit feature, and then it simply freezes.

I would not be surprised if I have another virus.........................

I will give you guys ten guesses as to why I decided to move to linux


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wow, IEMs are that fragile? o.o What about the people with $1000 IEMs, they just buy it and use it indoors, treating it like a baby?


I honestly do not know. Even the cable on my cardas IEMs for travel makes me paranoid about exposing it to any type of stress.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Modmic too expensive now









http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/audeze-lcd-x-fazor-and-fresh-listen-current-lcd-2-and-lcd-3


----------



## twiz0r0r

Hey guys - audio noob here. I have a pair of ATH-AD700's that I strictly use for FPS gaming. Recently picked up a pair of K545s (perfect for me - travel for work a lot, wait a lot also when not traveling)

I have an E18 that I use - the amp portion is fine but I honestly can't even tell it has a DAC so I just bypass the DAC now and use it strictly as an amp.

I have the Magni and Modi - but I have not used them yet - currently building my rig


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Sometimes my job is just awesome! To the far left is the Apex Hi-Fi Audio Teton single-ended, OTL headphone amp/pre-amp ($5000). To the right is my trusty stack of AURALiC gear, the TAURUS Mk2 headphone amp and VEAGA DAC. In the middle, headphones left to right, top row: Sennheiser HD 650; Sennheiser HD 800; HiFiMAN HE-500; HiFiMAN HE-560; Oppo PM-1. Bottom row, left to right, all Audeze headphones: LCD-3F; LCD-3; LCD-2; LCD-2F; and LCD-X. About $22,000 worth of headphone geek toys!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I want Tyll's job

this headphone sucks *throws behind her shoulder*
this headphone sucks *throws behind her shoulder*
ooo I like this one
this headphone sucks *throws behind her shoulder*
this headphone is awesome


----------



## BoredErica

The 3f is just a newer replacement version of LCD3, right?


----------



## bumblebee1980

yes. you can probably send them to Audeze to get "Fazored" if you have an older model.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fazor is just a fancy word for a waveguide.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no no, you misunderstand my point.
> 
> Maybe I should give a bit of back story.
> 
> I do use IEMs for working on my car and around the house as I have previously mentioned. I try and buy the absolute cheapest crap possible because the average life span of the actual cable is about 2 weeks. Some times I will put the ear buds on the table to get some lunch and the cats will destroy it when my back is turned, other times the cables get snagged on something and the cables will break. Sometimes the stupid 3.5mm connector flat out will not work and I have to solder on a new one.
> 
> I replace my IEMs CONSTANTLY. It is to the point where even if I buy 4 or 5 monoprice IEMs online, the lot of them will only last a couple months.
> 
> To me, IEMs are wayyyyyyyyy too fragile. I even had some of the hifiman IEMs for about a month. I figured that they should be more resilient since they were higher quality IEMs. This time the cable lasted, but the right channel driver (and yes....I did confirm it was the driver that failed) started to fail. I tried to go through RMA, but by the time I factored in shipping and everything else, I just said screw it and bought 5 pairs of monoprice IEMs.
> 
> It is not just me either. A lot of my friends are DIY guys who use IEMs in their shop and they die all the time too.
> 
> Because of all of this, I REALLY like and IEM that I can easily find in stores that is cheap so I can simply replace my broken ones. If I am out on vacation, and my IEMs break, I can buy a new pair. If I am working with a bunch of air tools and my IEMs die, I can go to walmart and buy a new pair.
> 
> What I can't do is simply order a new pair of IEMs and have them show up to my door in less than 5 days without spending a butt ton on shipping fees.
> 
> And let me get one thing straight with you. As an audiophile, I 100% agree with everything you say.
> 
> But as a guy who burns through IEMs faster than most people, I absolutely HAVE to have the ability to be able to quickly and cheaply replace my dead ear buds.


bro....hate to break it to you, but if you're breaking earphones THAT regularly, then it's not the earphones'fault, but yours or your surroundings.
My dad's a car mechanic, and he still has the denons I bought him 2 years ago. My mum has never broken any that I've given to her either (incl monoprice).
In my lifetime, I've never broken earphones either.

Earphones are fragile, granted, in compassion to other audio tech, but it isn't to the point where you can blame them, when you as a user are breaking them.
I do understand your point now, and yes unfortunately, without being ripped off, you won't find decent cheap earphones in your every day stores.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> bro....hate to break it to you, but if you're breaking earphones THAT regularly, then it's not the earphones'fault, but yours or your surroundings.
> My dad's a car mechanic, and he still has the denons I bought him 2 years ago. My mum has never broken any that I've given to her either (incl monoprice).
> In my lifetime, I've never broken earphones either.
> 
> Earphones are fragile, granted, in compassion to other audio tech, but it isn't to the point where you can blame them, when you as a user are breaking them.
> I do understand your point now, and yes unfortunately, without being ripped off, you won't find decent cheap earphones in your every day stores.


I understand that it is a me problem. However I still feel like IEM companies can do a better job of reinforcing their cables.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Actually what I have noticed is that if you use a combination of:

Moderately tight jeans + phone/mp3 player in the jeans pocket + IEM/headphones

You *always* end up with broken cables. All my cables have broken down because of that...


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Actually what I have noticed is that if you use a combination of:
> 
> Moderately tight jeans + phone/mp3 player in the jeans pocket + IEM/headphones
> 
> You *always* end up with broken cables. All my cables have broken down because of that...


Then whats the alternative?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Audition headphones from the comfort of your own home!


__
https://soundcloud.com/sonic-sense-pro-audio%2Fsets%2Fheadphones-test


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Then whats the alternative?


A small extension cable between the phone and IEM, to act as a "sacrifice".


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I understand that it is a me problem. However I still feel like IEM companies can do a better job of reinforcing their cables.


I agree, although there's a limit as to how much extra material they can add - due to it resulting in extra weight.
A good cable for me is the likes of the gr07, denon c751, asg1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Actually what I have noticed is that if you use a combination of:
> 
> Moderately tight jeans + phone/mp3 player in the jeans pocket + IEM/headphones
> 
> You *always* end up with broken cables. All my cables have broken down because of that...


no, your mistake is tight or skinny jeans lol.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

Head-Fi rejects my extreme bass'ness


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Actually what I have noticed is that if you use a combination of:
> 
> Moderately tight jeans + phone/mp3 player in the jeans pocket + IEM/headphones
> 
> You *always* end up with broken cables. All my cables have broken down because of that...


Lol, I'd lose my Schiit if I saw Tjj in tight jeans; and I believe he'd say the same for me







.

But, I don't wear particularly loose jeans, and when I was younger, I definitely didn't. This is why I don't understand why people want right-angle connectors for IEMs. When it's in your pocket, it eats up about 2-3 inches of good cable length and sometimes forces an even crazier bend in the cable than a straight plug would. I wish right-angle cables for IEMs would die out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawaiibadboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Head-Fi rejects my extreme bass'ness


Ah! A fellow bass head - good man!
What headphones are they?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Audition headphones from the comfort of your own home!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sonic-sense-pro-audio%2Fsets%2Fheadphones-test


funny.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, I'd lose my Schiit if I saw Tjj in tight jeans; and I believe he'd say the same for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But, I don't wear particularly loose jeans, and when I was younger, I definitely didn't. This is why I don't understand why people want right-angle connectors for IEMs. When it's in your pocket, it eats up about 2-3 inches of good cable length and sometimes forces an even crazier bend in the cable than a straight plug would. I wish right-angle cables for IEMs would die out.


I am pretty sure that jeans of any nature would be the death of me.


----------



## BoredErica

Tight jeans. Skinny jeans. Leggings. Jeggings. Yes.



















Tjj in them.

Want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Tight jeans. Skinny jeans. Leggings. Jeggings. Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tjj in them.
> Want.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol, I'd lose my Schiit if I saw Tjj in tight jeans; and I believe he'd say the same for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But, I don't wear particularly loose jeans, and when I was younger, I definitely didn't. This is why I don't understand why people want right-angle connectors for IEMs. When it's in your pocket, it eats up about 2-3 inches of good cable length and sometimes forces an even crazier bend in the cable than a straight plug would. I wish right-angle cables for IEMs would die out.


It's not necessarily about saving the cable. With a right angle connector, when you walk and pressure is put on the joint, it pivots harmlessly in your MP3 player's port. With a straight connector, it bends the port of your MP3 player and will eventually ruin it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not necessarily about saving the cable. With a right angle connector, when you walk and pressure is put on the joint, it pivots harmlessly in your MP3 player's port. With a straight connector, it bends the port of your MP3 player and will eventually ruin it.


I've never ever had the port of an MP3 player mess up. If it does, that's beyond cheap quality of a MP3 player. Even the Sansa Clip I had wasn't that cheap.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've never ever had the port of an MP3 player mess up. If it does, that's beyond cheap quality of a MP3 player. Even the Sansa Clip I had wasn't that cheap.


That's exactly what happened to my Sansa clip







. Something small liked the clip has an advantage though, the whole player is likely to just pivot in your pocket instead of putting force on the headphone jack. A larger player will hit the edge of your pocket, then force will get applied to the jack.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> That's exactly what happened to my Sansa clip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Something small liked the clip has an advantage though, the whole player is likely to just pivot in your pocket instead of putting force on the headphone jack. A larger player will hit the edge of your pocket, then force will get applied to the jack.


I guess, I'd just still expect the cord to take the flak or even the connector itself, rather than the device.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You EQers out there, how do you determine what frequency to adjust when you hear something that needs boosted or cut?


Use EQ8 and a spectrum analyzer.

I don't think think you're talking about music production though. lol


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> funny.


Listening to the LCD-2 via the LCD-2 proved to be a... surreal... experience.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wow, IEMs are that fragile? o.o What about the people with $1000 IEMs, they just buy it and use it indoors, treating it like a baby?


I just use mine normally, they get the same treatment as my phone(no contact with liquids and not being thrown around). They usually share the same pocket in my jeans with the x3 only when they are not on my ears.

They have been treated like this daily for about half a year, and have been accidentally dropped onto the ground about a dozen times.

They are not as fragile as they look, some IEMs (like mine) with transparent shell really looks quite fragile and seems like they will break if you drop them but they are not.

The cable is quite durable, a solid L-connector, the main cable about 3mm thick followed by a tanky y-split into 2 wires of about 2mm thick. The only "weaker" part is where the cable connect to the IEM. The coaxial like connector gives a quite assuring click sound to let you know it's properly connected but the middle pin could be damaged if it's not done correctly, the pin is on the cable side so if it breaks you just need a new cable.

The above being said, I don't think they will last long under any treatment borderline on being abusive as they are supposed to be treated like babies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess, I'd just still expect the cord to take the flak or even the connector itself, rather than the device.


You know, some connectors, especially those that come with aftermarket cables, are just unnecessarily durable, and will guarantee that the device receive full damage while suffering none themselves.

For example, these will be good enough to ensure the destruction of your portable device should anything unfortunate happens.


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

JVC-HA SZ2000

It took a long time to simulate my car audio bass on my head until these came along. Good stuff!!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawaiibadboy*
> 
> JVC-HA SZ2000
> 
> It took a long time to simulate my car audio bass on my head until these came along. Good stuff!!


Get some JVC FX500 or FX700 then


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Audition headphones from the comfort of your own home!
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/sonic-sense-pro-audio%2Fsets%2Fheadphones-test


Listening to a few. Mimics frequency response and imaging. Has limitations though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Listening to a few. Mimics frequency response and imaging. *Has limitations though.*


Primarily the facts that exceptionally reference equipment is needed, familiarity with the tracks is needed, and the bit rate is very low.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Has limitations


That's... one way to put it.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Listening to a few. Mimics frequency response and imaging. *Has limitations though.*
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily the facts that exceptionally reference equipment is needed, familiarity with the tracks is needed, and the bit rate is very low.
Click to expand...

I may have missed it, but is it even specified what the baseline reference equipment is supposed to be? Supposed to be using calibrated speakers or diffuse field equalized headphones or what?

Without a good point of reference you may as well just look at the raw data used to generate the files instead. I mean, if the usefulness is in the range of determining "this one seems brighter than that one" or the like, then you may as well just check the FR data instead.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I may have missed it, but is it even specified what the baseline reference equipment is supposed to be? Supposed to be using calibrated speakers or diffuse field equalized headphones or what?
> 
> Without a good point of reference you may as well just look at the raw data used to generate the files instead. I mean, if the usefulness is in the range of determining "this one seems brighter than that one" or the like, then you may as well just check the FR data instead.


It's just like "here's how a bunch of headphones sound. Have a nice day."


----------



## friend'scatdied

SonicSense has their methodology up somewhere.

Just listen to them through a pair of ER4Ps and you get a pretty decent facsimile of the headphone's properties.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## mark_thaddeus

Very informative videos bee! + Rep!

I love videos like that!


----------



## Aaranu

What would be the better solution for the LCD 3/X. The Burson conductor or the Burson soloist paired with the schiit Bifrost?


----------



## Speedster159

Had the HD 429 for roughly a year now, maybe more. This happened... ( I just noticed it one day when my ear got caught )




Other side is not as worse. Warranty claim, or purchase new pads? ( my guess is not a claim )

How much are the good pads anyways? The one used by the 449.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> What would be the better solution for the LCD 3/X. The Burson conductor or the Burson soloist paired with the schiit Bifrost?


Uber Bifrost or just the original? Either way it's the exact same amp section between the Soloist and Conductor. Largely going to come down to which DAC is better, and getting to hear both would be the best indicator obviously. Headphonia's review loved the DAC in the Conductor for what it's worth.

I've only heard the 3's with 2 pieces of gear (Uber Bifrost+ Lyr and V200+V800) and have to say the V200 was much more resolving, more dynamic and truly pulled you into the music. Have you looked into the Violectric series? They seem to be well loved for the Audeze pairing.

Hopefully someone else in here can help who may have heard both.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Had the HD 429 for roughly a year now, maybe more. This happened... ( I just noticed it one day when my ear got caught )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other side is not as worse. Warranty claim, or purchase new pads? ( my guess is not a claim )
> 
> How much are the good pads anyways? The one used by the 449.


Probably easier to buy replacement pads than have to deal with warranty...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My new modmic 4.0 arrived! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Uber Bifrost or just the original? Either way it's the exact same amp section between the Soloist and Conductor. Largely going to come down to which DAC is better, and getting to hear both would be the best indicator obviously. Headphonia's review loved the DAC in the Conductor for what it's worth.
> 
> I've only heard the 3's with 2 pieces of gear (Uber Bifrost+ Lyr and V200+V800) and have to say the V200 was much more resolving, more dynamic and truly pulled you into the music. Have you looked into the Violectric series? They seem to be well loved for the Audeze pairing.
> 
> Hopefully someone else in here can help who may have heard both.


Yeah the uber.. ugh decisions decisions.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> What would be the better solution for the LCD 3/X. The Burson conductor or the Burson soloist paired with the schiit Bifrost?


look elsewhere. there are a lot of great Headphone Amplifiers and D/A converters out there.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> look elsewhere. there are a lot of great Headphone Amplifiers and D/A converters out there.


So you are saying to skip burson and schiit products?


----------



## bumblebee1980

no.. Schiit Gungnir is well received and measures great. i'm just saying widen your search. importing is probably going to be cheaper than buying locally.

I know I wouldn't put all my eggs in Burson if I had that kind of money to spend.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Addicted To Audio has a nice store


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My new modmic 4.0 arrived! Can't wait to use it!


Bu..bu...but. They said mine is going to arrive between the 22nd and 29th, no fair!


----------



## bumblebee1980

there are so many D/A converters

click on "DAC Price List" to get an idea

http://www.alldacinfo.com/

it's not even a complete list.


----------



## bumblebee1980

if I had a dollar for every company that claimed their product voiced well with Audeze headphones you would be talking to a ghost.


----------



## twerk

Are you talking to yourself or have I blocked someone by accident? You've posted 4 times with no one replying to you haha.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Are you talking to yourself or have I blocked someone by accident? You've posted 4 times with no one replying to you haha.


Aaranu who else?









audiophiles are quirky creatures.


----------



## Aaranu

Hahah yeah hes talking to me, yes ive been talking to addicted to audio, i think ive settled on the Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir combo with a new LCD X. Just seeing what price they can do me for now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Are you talking to yourself or have I blocked someone by accident? You've posted 4 times with no one replying to you haha.


When you block a person you (unfortunately) still see that "somebody you blocked has posted".


----------



## phillyd

Yeah please refrain from double posting. Multiquote and edit are to be used unless it has been 24 hours, right?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Hahah yeah hes talking to me, yes ive been talking to addicted to audio, i think ive settled on the Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir combo with a new LCD X. Just seeing what price they can do me for now.


awesome


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> awesome


Hopefully i find out the price for the 3 items tomorrow. With a bit of luck i should have them all before the end of the week! How exciting. Was gonna get the HE-560 but dont think ill have enough money now.


----------



## Speedster159

The earpads on the entire 4x9 series fit each other right?

Which do you guys prefer the 429 pads or 439?


----------



## friend'scatdied

The "gotcha" with Aud'eze products is that they tend to sound good with everything*.

*Only speaking of pre-Fazor iterations, not sure about the new stuff.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just scored a pair of used Beyer COP's in great condition (per pictures) on Head-Fi for $90 shipped.







Next question decision, ModMic or COP Mic cable...


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just scored a pair of used Beyer COP's in great condition (per pictures) on Head-Fi for $90 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next question decision, ModMic or COP Mic cable...












I was going to edit your post and say 'ba...rd' but hey....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to edit your post and say 'ba...rd' but hey....


Jelly at the price?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just scored a pair of used Beyer COP's in great condition (per pictures) on Head-Fi for $90 shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next question decision, ModMic or COP Mic cable...


If you have patience - I'll let you know in a few days my initial thoughts of the mod mic 4.0


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> If you have patience - I'll let you know in a few days my initial thoughts of the mod mic 4.0


I can definitely wait. Not in a rush at all. Let me know when you test it out!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can definitely wait. Not in a rush at all. Let me know when you test it out!


If you head on over to their youtube page, it gives you an idea on what the sound of the mod mic 4.0 is as well as how it handles background noise, etc.

That'll at least give you a preliminary look at how it is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you head on over to their youtube page, it gives you an idea on what the sound of the mod mic 4.0 is as well as how it handles background noise, etc.
> 
> That'll at least give you a preliminary look at how it is.


What I love about it - is that they're totally open about the flaws and improvements they want to make.
Really love that - first time I've really come across that from a company.


----------



## JKuhn

Do you people think it'll work ok if I connect my Sennheiser HD380 Pro to this? I'm just afraid that the built-in preamp might have trouble with 54 ohms.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> What I love about it - is that they're totally open about the flaws and improvements they want to make.
> Really love that - first time I've really come across that from a company.


You're right, aside from being open to user feedback, they are also very proactive in acknowledging limitations of their product. At the same time they are proactive with what they want to improve on in the next iteration, I think that's one of the reasons people keep coming back to them.


----------



## silvrr

Anyone know of software to rip the audio off a DVD at a decent quality. I have a few concert DVDs that have some tracks not available elsewhere that I would like have for general listening on the go.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Anyone know of software to rip the audio off a DVD at a decent quality. I have a few concert DVDs that have some tracks not available elsewhere that I would like have for general listening on the go.


EAC

http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can definitely wait. Not in a rush at all. Let me know when you test it out!


I've been testing it a little. Really liking it so far. Noise cancellation feature is really good - I had music blazing and you could hardly hear it. My mechanical keyboard on the other hand, you can hear it a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You're right, aside from being open to user feedback, they are also very proactive in acknowledging limitations of their product. At the same time they are proactive with what they want to improve on in the next iteration, I think that's one of the reasons people keep coming back to them.


Indeed - and I can see why.

Thought to ask you guys here on OCN too - what's the best settings for something like this?
Here's my settings on Windows:


----------



## twerk

Linus jumping on the audiophile bandwagon...






Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Linus jumping on the audiophile bandwagon...
> 
> Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


Unfortunately, he has been trying to - but with things I've reviewed and know about - his reviews have been dismal.
I watch his videos to know what's "new", more than anything.

His review of the SteelSeries headsets was pretty bad, his review of the Antec 1250 cooler was ridiculously bad

EDIT:
Watched the video - lol - summed up in one with my above comment.
Here's my reply on his video:

So to summarise this video review: "Buy what ever makes you happy"
That was useless Linus....people would watch a video review to see comparisons and to hear differences.
Let's take your initial comment about the O2. Why didn't you compare to it then? Sound wise - there would be a difference, and if you can't hear it....then I would highly suggest stopping with the audio reviews, for the sake of actually producing a "review" - not an "Overview" or "techquickie" on what a tube amp is or does.﻿


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Linus jumping on the audiophile bandwagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


I thought this video was extremely good. Linus was just like meh, buy what you like.

It is a refreshing departure from Logan who thinks the world revolves around specs.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I thought this video was extremely good. Linus was just like meh, buy what you like.
> 
> It is a refreshing departure from Logan who thinks the world revolves around specs.


Yeah, I liked the not-so-subtle jab at Logan too haha. I couldn't tell if it was just in jest or if it was serious though.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> EAC
> 
> http://www.exactaudiocopy.de/


Hmm, I already have EAC loaded, Ill have to explore a bit and figure out how to rip the DVD audio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Hmm, I already have EAC loaded, Ill have to explore a bit and figure out how to rip the DVD audio.


The other software that I like better is DVD audio extractor.

http://www.dvdae.com/

It is not a free software, but it does come with a 30 day free trial that can be abused fairly easily


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Hmm, I already have EAC loaded, Ill have to explore a bit and figure out how to rip the DVD audio.


MakeMKV (although it sounds like Bluray only) has the ability to rip just the audio track I believe. It's free while in beta







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


I'm not sure if he's even heard a tube amp, yet. Irony.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Linus jumping on the audiophile bandwagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


Stalker.

Linus is not an audiophile and doesn't really care to be one as you tell in the video.

Also, I don't hate.

I'm not a hatur.

I love everybody and everything.

Honestly though, my post there is hardly hate, that's exaggeration. If I'm actually trying to hate on tube amps I'll try much harder I assure you...


----------



## phenom01

Awesome. Just got up from my pc to grab a snack... set my K701s down on their stand...come back and now my right speaker no longer works.









tested on ms PS4 and my laptop and netbook. No right channel sound.


----------



## RallyMaster

Linus' review is basically what I think as well. Does it sound good? Ok, use it. I'm currently listening to my ODAC -> Bravo V2 setup with a GE 12AU7A tube swapped in, and I enjoy it. Doesn't sound that different from my Little Dot MKII with GE 5654W tubes, actually.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Awesome. Just got up from my pc to grab a snack... set my K701s down on their stand...come back and now my right speaker no longer works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested on ms PS4 and my laptop and netbook. No right channel sound.


See this is why I have gremlin insurance.


----------



## musicPC

FYI guys, a chance to win some money or audio gear from the guys at burson. It's basically a photo contest...

I decided not to keep this offer to myself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> FYI guys, a chance to win some money or audio gear from the guys at burson. It's basically a photo contest...
> 
> I decided not to keep this offer to myself.


Shame I don't own any of those products.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Shame I don't own any of those products.


I can't get the official rules to load but looks like you don't have to own burson gear to enter. Take some of thier stock shots mash them up into 'art' and submit.

The rules state:
Quote:


> The art work must be original and free from copyrights restrictions. Which means we must be legally able to post them on our Facebook and/or website.


They already own the copyrights for their product shots and I would bet can modify them so you get around that rule.

Although you create art for them and they can use it for anything they like, typical contest "terms and conditions" these days.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Awesome. Just got up from my pc to grab a snack... set my K701s down on their stand...come back and now my right speaker no longer works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tested on ms PS4 and my laptop and netbook. No right channel sound.


If it's out of warranty, open the sucker up at the left earcup grille. Twist it counterclockwise out and you should see the headphone cable and where the four wires connect to four poles. Two of them are for the right side. With a small amount of searching you can find a wiring diagram for which goes to which part. See if you can see any breaks in the wiring there. If you have a multimeter, also test the impedance across the right side via those two poles.

If there's just a break in the wiring at around there or in the headphone cable further upstream, it shouldn't be all that bad of a fix.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I can't get the official rules to load but looks like you don't have to own burson gear to enter. Take some of thier stock shots mash them up into 'art' and submit.
> 
> The rules state:
> They already own the copyrights for their product shots and I would bet can modify them so you get around that rule.
> 
> Although you create art for them and they can use it for anything they like, typical contest "terms and conditions" these days.


Has to have burson or sennheiser - which is two products I don't have


----------



## musicPC

Not a must to own a Burson or sennh which is nice. Any artwork from scratch is good for them


----------



## BoredErica

I'm not creative enough and my camera sucks. I'm out of luck.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Has to have burson or sennheiser - which is two products I don't have


Hence my statement of:
Quote:


> Take some of thier stock shots mash them up into 'art' and submit.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Linus jumping on the audiophile bandwagon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Darkwizzie, I see your tube hate comment.


good.. NCIX needs to carry more HiFi products.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My Modmic 4.0 impressions:


Recording quality is excellent - however there's quite a lot of static with my system - 



, that basically demonstrates what I'm hearing (listen to the video with speakers, not headphones)
Carrying case, accessories are perfect
Build quality is top notch

Overall, I love it - although in a bit of a dilemma, due to the static noise (which comes through in game recordings too) - that said, to chat on Skype, whilst playing or PTT for TS or BF4 - it's exactly what I would want on my D2Ks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My Modmic 4.0 impressions:
> 
> 
> Recording quality is excellent - however there's quite a lot of static with my system -
> 
> 
> 
> , that basically demonstrates what I'm hearing (listen to the video with speakers, not headphones)
> Carrying case, accessories are perfect
> Build quality is top notch
> 
> Overall, I love it - although in a bit of a dilemma, due to the static noise (which comes through in game recordings too) - that said, to chat on Skype, whilst playing or PTT for TS or BF4 - it's exactly what I would want on my D2Ks.


Oh. You scared me there. I thought that was YOUR video.

I was like TD??? When did you decide to use an Indian accent???

Still though, for the price I thought it sounded pretty bad. The entry level mics like the blue snow ball and some of the audio technica mics start at around 70 bucks.

Granted I am not liking this blue snow ball either.

Piece of junk.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I love my Blue Snowball.

it only cost $49.99 and always in stock. it has a large diaphragm, height/tilt adjustable tripod, 3 capture settings, A/D converter and can be attached to a shock mount or pop filter.

Modmic lost it's charm. every version is more expensive and worst than the previous one.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quite sexy combo









IG upload btw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh. You scared me there. I thought that was YOUR video.
> 
> I was like TD??? When did you decide to use an Indian accent???
> 
> Still though, for the price I thought it sounded pretty bad. The entry level mics like the blue snow ball and some of the audio technica mics start at around 70 bucks.
> 
> Granted I am not liking this blue snow ball either.
> 
> Piece of junk.


Well it has to do with the soundcard really, rather than the mic. Think about it - what's the mic got at fault, if my crap-tastic internal soundcard from Asus (Sabertooth Z77) sucks.
Not much a mic can do, but rely on SOURCE.

I shall do tests on my mum's PC that has a Asus Xonar D1 though. Would love to know and see how much different it really is.

(As You know I don't need a soundcard any more due to having the X500 receiver)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quite sexy combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IG upload btw
> 
> 
> Well it has to do with the soundcard really, rather than the mic. Think about it - what's the mic got at fault, if my crap-tastic internal soundcard from Asus (Sabertooth Z77) sucks.
> Not much a mic can do, but rely on SOURCE.
> 
> I shall do tests on my mum's PC that has a Asus Xonar D1 though. Would love to know and see how much different it really is.
> 
> (As You know I don't need a soundcard any more due to having the X500 receiver)


MMMmmmm I suppose that could be true, but if that is the case, shouldn't there be a way to turn off all the sound card features and have direct audio capture?

Edit: looks nice btw


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> MMMmmmm I suppose that could be true, but if that is the case, shouldn't there be a way to turn off all the sound card features and have direct audio capture?
> 
> Edit: looks nice btw


It doesn't have an in-built soundcard mate...
It literally is a mic - "pink one" that goes into your jack.

Unless it had a soundcard (like the steelseries headsets) then it wouldn't be able to do anything about YOUR source. In this case, my on-bard crap-sus one.
One thing that I find absolutely hilarious is that Logan video "soundcards are useless" - can't help but bring up that again. Can't stress how much of a difference it is with and without a soundcard


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It doesn't have an in-built soundcard mate...
> It literally is a mic - "pink one" that goes into your jack.
> 
> Unless it had a soundcard (like the steelseries headsets) then it wouldn't be able to do anything about YOUR source. In this case, my on-bard crap-sus one.
> One thing that I find absolutely hilarious is that Logan video "soundcards are useless" - can't help but bring up that again. Can't stress how much of a difference it is with and without a soundcard


That's what I am talking about. The sound card on your mother board. You were saying how the sound card on your motherboard is crap, so that is why I am asking if you can you disable all the motherboard features audio features in order to get a straight audio capture?


----------



## mikeaj

I thought when people had complaints about motherboard audio quality, it was about the hardware. And anyway, wouldn't you assume the software features are already disabled (or enabled if they make situational improvement)?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I thought when people had complaints about motherboard audio quality, it was about the hardware. And anyway, wouldn't you assume the software features are already disabled (or enabled if they make situational improvement)?


IDK to be honest.

I have been trying to learn more about mics the post few days and there are some who seem to have issues where the on board audio comes with weird software that impacts the sound quality.

I have had asus board in the past that turned on all sorts of software features without my permission. So who knows what is on or off with asus boards.

I was merely posting it as a suggestion/curiosity. I am wayyyyyy to uninformed at the moment to actually give any real advice.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

There's no software, apart from the driver.
It's hardware related, not software.


----------



## bumblebee1980

cute. Blue makes a smaller one for laptops.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/stax-mafia-makes-unrefusable-offer-and-i-begin-electrostatic-headphone-measurement-program


----------



## BoredErica

I wonder how hard it is to DIY assemble an electrostatic amp?


----------



## phillyd

I got M Audio BX8 D2 speakers for $150 each. They sound sooooo amazing. Blow the A5+ out of the water...those will be going up for sale.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I got M Audio BX8 D2 speakers for $150 each. They sound sooooo amazing. Blow the A5+ out of the water...those will be going up for sale.


I heard the KRK Rokit 6s are better than the A5+. Wonder how the MAudio BX* D2 compares to the Rokits.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> cute. Blue makes a smaller one for laptops.


Wasn't that impressed with the quality - although it's cute:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard the KRK Rokit 6s are better than the A5+. Wonder how the MAudio BX* D2 compares to the Rokits.


Yeah I wish I had gotten Adam or Rokits. These are 8" so they will pretty much beat any of the 5" monitors. There aren't any other 8" monitors that can be had for this price either.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/stax-mafia-makes-unrefusable-offer-and-i-begin-electrostatic-headphone-measurement-program


I'd send in mine, but they would be too costly to insure. Hope someone else does it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I didn't expect it to be as good.

Blue Snowflake is a bit cheaper and has more mounting options



edit: late night reading

http://www.prosoundweb.com/article/size_matters_the_differences_in_large-_and_small-diaphragm_microphones/


----------



## BoredErica

I just plugged in the HD800s onto my motherboard onboard audio.

The world exploded.



I need a friend to stop by and help me blind abx this thingymajig. Fiddling with all the cables while trying to manage the tracks is far from ideal and I don't trust myself to overcome expectation bias. The onboard is loud enough for the HD800s.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I just plugged in the HD800s onto my motherboard onboard audio.
> 
> The world exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a friend to stop by and help me blind abx this thingymajig. Fiddling with all the cables while trying to manage the tracks is far from ideal and I don't trust myself to overcome expectation bias. The onboard is loud enough for the HD800s.


Are you saying you can't tell the difference in sound quality between onboard audio and your ODAC?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Are you saying you can't tell the difference in sound quality between onboard audio and your ODAC?


Difference isn't nearly as massive as some people seem to say it would be. Although it's very late and everything is starting to sound the same to my ears. It's much easier to spot differences when played side by side and there's a ridiculous 30 second delay between switching gear and it's distracting. With another person and the right setup I can streamline the test and minimize problems. I wish there was a way to flip between onboard vs Odac/amp with a click of a mouse though.

Or my onboard audio is a rockstar. It has been quite an upgrade compared to my old build.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Not about on-board being "loud" but being "unclean" - you SHOULD hear that through your HD800s...
and driving the HD800s make a hell of a difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Not about on-board being "loud" but being "unclean" - you SHOULD hear that through your HD800s...
> and driving the HD800s make a hell of a difference.


Should be both, no?

It is said that it will be a NIGHT and DAY difference.

Tom's Hardware article noted that the people in there couldn't tell a difference from onboard to a $2000 dac/amp, no? That was onboard dac and amp too, on HD800s which happen to be the same headphones I'm using too. So I'm giving Tom's more and more benefit of the doubt here.

Then again like I said, I tested for 5 minutes. It's enough to know the difference isn't night and day but not enough to conclude anything more than that for now. And even if I did claim to hear a difference it doesn't matter, blind testing and all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Should be both, no?
> It is said that it will be a NIGHT and DAY difference.
> 
> Tom's Hardware article noted that the people in there couldn't tell a difference from onboard to a $2000 dac/amp, no? That was onboard dac and amp too, on HD800s which happen to be the same headphones I'm using too. So I'm giving Tom's more and more benefit of the doubt here.
> 
> Then again like I said, I tested for 5 minutes. It's enough to know the difference isn't night and day but not enough to conclude anything more than that for now. And even if I did claim to hear a difference it doesn't matter, blind testing and all.


as for a person like myself, that never believed in amps - a HD800 with and without an amp is a HUGE difference.
A ODAC is unsuitable and stupid to pair with a HD800.
You spend $1000 on a headphone, you should spend at least $500 on the amp to really bring the most out of it.

At least that's my honest and unbias opinion from it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> as for a person like myself, that never believed in amps - a HD800 with and without an amp is a HUGE difference.
> A ODAC is unsuitable and stupid to pair with a HD800.
> You spend $1000 on a headphone, you should spend at least $500 on the amp to really bring the most out of it.
> 
> At least that's my honest and unbias opinion from it.


I listened to some expensive amp the shop had when I first tried out the HD800s. I don't recall a big difference in the audio. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean the pair needs to be expensive as well. I'll believe it when I scientifically verify that I hear a difference.

You know my stance on these matters already. I think Objective as a dac and amp is already overkill for almost any headphone, barring the crazy ones like HE-6 or Stax 009. Obviously my ideas are not infallible and today I was surprised but not shocked that I did not hear a major change from Odac/amp to onboard. The problem with audiophilia is that if one person claims not to hear a difference you can always blame their gear, saying it's not good enough, and it's a never-ending cycle. It's problematic from a testing point of view. What I have in my arsenal right now for actual blind testing are only the Objective and onboard. The STX is sold. And I don't recall hearing a real difference from STX to Objective to be frank. But none of the times did I do a serious blind test, playing parts of a track back to back with little delay from one playback device to the next which I think can make quite a difference.

But from what I've read I start out believing that the Objective is more than enough for this headphone. And getting a $1k amp to verify that I am right seems like a costly and time consuming endeavor. But, if somebody that lives near my location wishes to show me their amp and try it out at my house or their house, I'm down for that. No seriously, it'll be fun and educational. Until then or until I randomly end up having an expensive amp for testing, regardless of whether my blind test shows the O2 to be an upgrade to onboard or not, I will not be getting a very expensive amp for testing.

Which to be sure, my posts will piss off half of the people in this thread, but I figured I'd rather say the truth about the limits of my perception than to play along and mumble 'yes, yes, I can hear a difference, sure'. And before Pez yells at me for being an O2 fanboy, note that the original idea that sparked this little discussion in the first place was that maybe the O2 is overkill as well, so if anything this is an anti-Objective post. It's a 'what if' I find worth investigating.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I listened to some expensive amp the shop had when I first tried out the HD800s. I don't recall a big difference in the audio. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean the pair needs to be expensive as well. I'll believe it when I scientifically verify that I hear a difference.
> 
> You know my stance on these matters already. I think Objective as a dac and amp is already overkill for almost any headphone, barring the crazy ones like HE-6 or Stax 009. Obviously my ideas are not infallible and today I was surprised but not shocked that I did not hear a major change from Odac/amp to onboard. The problem with audiophilia is that if one person claims not to hear a difference you can always blame their gear, saying it's not good enough, and it's a never-ending cycle. It's problematic from a testing point of view. What I have in my arsenal right now for actual blind testing are only the Objective and onboard. The STX is sold. And I don't recall hearing a real difference from STX to Objective to be frank. But none of the times did I do a serious blind test, playing parts of a track back to back with little delay from one playback device to the next which I think can make quite a difference.
> 
> But from what I've read I start out believing that the Objective is more than enough for this headphone. And getting a $1k amp to verify that I am right seems like a costly and time consuming endeavor. But, if somebody that lives near my location wishes to show me their amp and try it out at my house or their house, I'm down for that. No seriously, it'll be fun and educational. Until then or until I randomly end up having an expensive amp for testing, regardless of whether my blind test shows the O2 to be an upgrade to onboard or not, I will not be getting a very expensive amp for testing.
> 
> Which to be sure, my posts will piss off half of the people in this thread, but I figured I'd rather say the truth about the limits of my perception than to play along and mumble 'yes, yes, I can hear a difference, sure'. And before Pez yells at me for being an O2 fanboy, note that the original idea that sparked this little discussion in the first place was that maybe the O2 is overkill as well, so if anything this is an anti-Objective post. It's a 'what if' I find worth investigating.


I agree that it's a waste to upgrade if you don't hear the difference. Although I clearly heard a difference going from onboard (my old Gigabyte G41M-Combo) to a cheap Xonar. I guess your low upper hearing limit can also play a significant role.









EDIT: Oh, and when I used that board I was using cheap HTIB speakers.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I agree that it's a waste to upgrade if you don't hear the difference. Although I clearly heard a difference going from onboard (my old Gigabyte G41M-Combo) to a cheap Xonar. I guess your low upper hearing limit can also play a significant role.


I definitely heard a difference coming from an old Audigy 4z to the onboard of my new build though, and the difference was readily audible, I did not have to carefully test the two devices for differences to note a difference.. Of course, not all onboard audio are implemented equally as well. But it feels like my ALC1150 onboard is transparent and anything more than that is overkill. It FEELS like it is the phrase I'm using right now because it's too early to conclude that.

I don't think enough blind tests happen around the audiophile world. Even if the result is you can hear a difference, isn't it cool to get concrete proof? And to really pinpoint the differences as you do the trial.

I hope in the future to get somebody with better high range hearing to undergo blind testing then. I don't have a single audiophile friend though I have one who might be convinced to spend his time. And if both my friend and I get the same results it helps remind me that I'm not crazy.

And what's up with the 'night and day' phrase that people use? The difference between night and day is HUUUUUUUUGE. An audio equivalent would be like listening static to listening to a perfect symphony. Or listening on $1 earbuds compared to something like HE500s. It means a HUGEEEEEEEE difference, rendering anybody who can't hear a difference completely stupid and ******ed. You don't need to be an astronomer to know when it's day or night, any person with the sense of sight can tell. Carry that analogy for the sense of hearing and there we go.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I listened to some expensive amp the shop had when I first tried out the HD800s. I don't recall a big difference in the audio. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean the pair needs to be expensive as well. I'll believe it when I scientifically verify that I hear a difference.
> 
> You know my stance on these matters already. I think Objective as a dac and amp is already overkill for almost any headphone, barring the crazy ones like HE-6 or Stax 009. Obviously my ideas are not infallible and today I was surprised but not shocked that I did not hear a major change from Odac/amp to onboard. The problem with audiophilia is that if one person claims not to hear a difference you can always blame their gear, saying it's not good enough, and it's a never-ending cycle. It's problematic from a testing point of view. What I have in my arsenal right now for actual blind testing are only the Objective and onboard. The STX is sold. And I don't recall hearing a real difference from STX to Objective to be frank. But none of the times did I do a serious blind test, playing parts of a track back to back with little delay from one playback device to the next which I think can make quite a difference.
> 
> But from what I've read I start out believing that the Objective is more than enough for this headphone. And getting a $1k amp to verify that I am right seems like a costly and time consuming endeavor. But, if somebody that lives near my location wishes to show me their amp and try it out at my house or their house, I'm down for that. No seriously, it'll be fun and educational. Until then or until I randomly end up having an expensive amp for testing, regardless of whether my blind test shows the O2 to be an upgrade to onboard or not, I will not be getting a very expensive amp for testing.
> 
> Which to be sure, my posts will piss off half of the people in this thread, but I figured I'd rather say the truth about the limits of my perception than to play along and mumble 'yes, yes, I can hear a difference, sure'. And before Pez yells at me for being an O2 fanboy, note that the original idea that sparked this little discussion in the first place was that maybe the O2 is overkill as well, so if anything this is an anti-Objective post. It's a 'what if' I find worth investigating.


well it's your ears and your money, but for me, it really is a huge difference.
Now let me get something straight with you: I preferred the o2 over my xonar dx, by a long shot, for HEADPHONES only.
Now as far as the o2 goes, I loved it and still stand by my 10/10 rating, for its price to performance. However, that's with headphones that don't really need to be driven, just need to be amplified. Like the fischer audio range, my denons, or Sony headphones.
But with a hd700/800, it's absolutely soulless. It's not sufficient enough to drive those headphones and it suffocated my music (which is 256kb music) let alone if you have flac etc.

Now for your on board comment...it really depends which on board card it has, but 9/10 times I've found the on board to absolutely suck for speakers, and for headphones to be absolutely dreadful.
How you can't hear the difference between better amps and the o2 and the o2 and on board is beyond me, especially with the hd800s....I don't think I've come across one high end owner to say or let alone think that.
But hey, more power to you, as you save money...I wouldn't go around saying it though, as you're an extreme minority.
Even my mum could tell night and day difference between the crap on board and her xonar d1, via a cheap set of Logitech X540 speakers...that's just saying something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well it's your ears and your money, but for me, it really is a huge difference.
> Now let me get something straight with you: I preferred the o2 over my xonar dx, by a long shot, for HEADPHONES only.
> Now as far as the o2 goes, I loved it and still stand by my 10/10 rating, for its price to performance. However, that's with headphones that don't really need to be driven, just need to be amplified. Like the fischer audio range, my denons, or Sony headphones.
> But with a hd700/800, it's absolutely soulless. It's not sufficient enough to drive those headphones and it suffocated my music (which is 256kb music) let alone if you have flac etc.
> 
> Now for your on board comment...it really depends which on board card it has, but 9/10 times I've found the on board to absolutely suck for speakers, and for headphones to be absolutely dreadful.
> How you can't hear the difference between better amps and the o2 and the o2 and on board is beyond me, especially with the hd800s....I don't think I've come across one high end owner to say or let alone think that.
> But hey, more power to you, as you save money...I wouldn't go around saying it though, as you're an extreme minority.
> Even my mum could tell night and day difference between the crap on board and her xonar d1, via a cheap set of Logitech X540 speakers...that's just saying something.


I can hopefully amass my own little train of people to blind test onboard vs Objective with the HD800s. Now if everybody I send up for testing can tell a difference then maybe I'm just bad. From a technical specifications point of view or audio engineering point of view, why do you think the Objective fails to drive headphones? I want Hydrogenaudio to take a crack at the reasons.

I tried testing FLAC vs lossy audio before, and I used to always test at 320kbps and fail (granted this was before I got the HD800s, I have not done it since then). But I did fail to differentiate between audio that is 128 kbps+ with HD800. That is in fact, the very test that stopped be from achieving 'silver ears' in the Golden Ear challenge.

Friend'scatdied's got amps that are over 9000 and lives in the Bay Area like me. *Looks over at Friend'scatdied*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I can hopefully amass my own little train of people to blind test onboard vs Objective with the HD800s. Now if everybody I send up for testing can tell a difference then maybe I'm just bad. From a technical specifications point of view or audio engineering point of view, why do you think the Objective fails to drive headphones? I want Hydrogenaudio to take a crack at the reasons.
> 
> I tried testing FLAC vs lossy audio before, and I used to always test at 320kbps and fail (granted this was before I got the HD800s, I have not done it since then). But I did fail to differentiate between audio that is 128 kbps+ with HD800. That is in fact, the very test that stopped be from achieving 'silver ears' in the Golden Ear challenge.
> 
> Friend'scatdied's got amps that are over 9000 and lives in the Bay Area like me. *Looks over at Friend'scatdied*


I can't tell you from an engineering point of view, because I don't know. I just speak of my own experience and every single person I've met, who has some sort of headphone knowledge.
My guess is that it is linked to the capacitors. They just aren't big enough, they just don't provide that sound.

As for sound, 128 vs 320 is easy difference for me, but 256 vs anything above is hard. I can tell a minor difference, if I listen EXTREMELY carefully. In other words, listening to my music daily, I won't know if someone swapped my 256 for flac. If however, I was looking out for differences, I would be able to identify it.
I flew past that golden ears thing, but got stuck at the frequency bit, because I wasn't sure what was what.


----------



## BoredErica

Check this out, cat reacts to a subwoofer.


----------



## phillyd

Due to the lack of a proper split channel TRS output or XLR output, I'd been running my M Audio BX8 in mono. I ghetto rigged an airplane adapter to split the channels and they sound a ton better. I did not know that it would make this much of a difference.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I listened to some expensive amp the shop had when I first tried out the HD800s. I don't recall a big difference in the audio. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean the pair needs to be expensive as well. I'll believe it when I scientifically verify that I hear a difference.
> 
> You know my stance on these matters already. I think Objective as a dac and amp is already overkill for almost any headphone, barring the crazy ones like HE-6 or Stax 009. Obviously my ideas are not infallible and today I was surprised but not shocked that I did not hear a major change from Odac/amp to onboard. The problem with audiophilia is that if one person claims not to hear a difference you can always blame their gear, saying it's not good enough, and it's a never-ending cycle. It's problematic from a testing point of view. What I have in my arsenal right now for actual blind testing are only the Objective and onboard. The STX is sold. And I don't recall hearing a real difference from STX to Objective to be frank. But none of the times did I do a serious blind test, playing parts of a track back to back with little delay from one playback device to the next which I think can make quite a difference.
> 
> But from what I've read I start out believing that the Objective is more than enough for this headphone. And getting a $1k amp to verify that I am right seems like a costly and time consuming endeavor. But, if somebody that lives near my location wishes to show me their amp and try it out at my house or their house, I'm down for that. No seriously, it'll be fun and educational. Until then or until I randomly end up having an expensive amp for testing, regardless of whether my blind test shows the O2 to be an upgrade to onboard or not, I will not be getting a very expensive amp for testing.
> 
> Which to be sure, my posts will piss off half of the people in this thread, but I figured I'd rather say the truth about the limits of my perception than to play along and mumble 'yes, yes, I can hear a difference, sure'. And before Pez yells at me for being an O2 fanboy, note that the original idea that sparked this little discussion in the first place was that maybe the O2 is overkill as well, so if anything this is an anti-Objective post. It's a 'what if' I find worth investigating.


No no, I can respect this post and your findings.

I mean no one can fault you for sharing your own experiences.

Your not being preachy or overly confident in your claim. You are being very 'matter of fact'.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I listened to some expensive amp the shop had when I first tried out the HD800s. I don't recall a big difference in the audio. Just because something is expensive doesn't mean the pair needs to be expensive as well. I'll believe it when I scientifically verify that I hear a difference.
> 
> You know my stance on these matters already. I think Objective as a dac and amp is already overkill for almost any headphone, barring the crazy ones like HE-6 or Stax 009. Obviously my ideas are not infallible and today I was surprised but not shocked that I did not hear a major change from Odac/amp to onboard. The problem with audiophilia is that if one person claims not to hear a difference you can always blame their gear, saying it's not good enough, and it's a never-ending cycle. It's problematic from a testing point of view. What I have in my arsenal right now for actual blind testing are only the Objective and onboard. The STX is sold. And I don't recall hearing a real difference from STX to Objective to be frank. But none of the times did I do a serious blind test, playing parts of a track back to back with little delay from one playback device to the next which I think can make quite a difference.


For parts trying to achieve good specs (so-called wire with gain), assuming competent design, you should expect to find diminishing returns on higher prices in terms of performance. So there should be more difference with cheaper products, which deviate more and have more tradeoffs and limitations. Also, like you say, there is a big difference between onboard implementations, so I wouldn't recommend using the onboard for testing because it would represent a reference point almost nobody actually has. You may as well just pick up a FiiO E5 or similar for $20 or so for testing, as the performance there is more known, and it is readily available.

That said, everybody likes and takes stock in the comparisons between expensive gear.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I can't tell you from an engineering point of view, because I don't know. I just speak of my own experience and every single person I've met, who has some sort of headphone knowledge.
> My guess is that it is linked to the capacitors. They just aren't big enough, they just don't provide that sound.


I'm not meaning to be argumentative or prove a point, but I'm wondering which you're talking about (from both sociological and enginerring points of view). You mean the bulk capacitors in the power supply? Most of the others needn't be and aren't that large unless maybe the design uses DC blocking capacitors on the output, which should be rare in most desktop designs for performance reasons (and this practice would be relatively faux pas in audiophile lore as well). But yeah, you're going to need more capacitance in the power supply if the power draw is higher and also for designs that are worse performing and more sensitive to power supply issues.


----------



## Calbert

I have to admit that the new onboard audio on recent "premium" motherboards are way better than the old ones and quite close to some cheap external solutions.

They still have some noise when it is suppose to be dead silent but it's barely audible when you are playing stuff through it.

If 100 is "perfect"( whatever it means, i don't think it exist)

new onboards 80/100 ,
portable amp+dac 85/100
O2+ODAC 90/100
TOTL amp+dac 90-99/100

You just have to decide if that few last % of improvement is worth the money, some people will probably not hear that difference at all.

For those people who say "night and day difference", you can just more or less translate it to "there is enough difference that I can clearly identify equipment A from equipment B".


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard the KRK Rokit 6s are better than the A5+. Wonder how the MAudio BX* D2 compares to the Rokits.


The KRK is too bass heavy IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have some sad news guys. My Colorfly C3 died during Memorial weekend. I am now back to my trusty Clip+ while I ponder if EQ + Other features are worth buying an expensive DAP for.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have some sad news guys. My Colorfly C3 died during Memorial weekend. I am now back to my trusty Clip+ while I ponder if EQ + Other features are worth buying an expensive DAP for.


Can I have the dead colorfly?

I got nothing better to do so I will try and take off the screen and see if baking it doesn't do anything.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Can I have the dead colorfly?
> 
> I got nothing better to do so I will try and take off the screen and see if baking it doesn't do anything.










Am I missing something here?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I missing something here?


Your colorfly dap died right? It is broken (and by broken, I mean it does not work. If it is shattered or physically broken, then I can not do anything).

I am curious if you/I can not fix it by doing the baking trick to reflow the solder.

The only issue with the baking trick is that it could damage something like the little LCD display and the touch pad.

I am thinking of desoldering those two things and throwing the main circuit board in the oven to bake,

If baking a video card works, why can't you bake a DAP?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Your colorfly dap died right? It is broken (and by broken, I mean it does not work. If it is shattered or physically broken, then I can not do anything).
> 
> I am curious if you/I can not fix it by doing the baking trick to reflow the solder.
> 
> The only issue with the baking trick is that it could damage something like the little LCD display and the touch pad.
> 
> I am thinking of desoldering those two things and throwing the main circuit board in the oven to bake,
> 
> If baking a video card works, why can't you bake a DAP?


Hmmm.... Interesting...







I will consider this!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmmm.... Interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will consider this!


ERHMMMMM

I meant uhhhhhhhh

Too bad about the color fly man. But hey, I need to fix a wobble in my table and the color fly is the _perfect_ size to offset the legs of the table.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ERHMMMMM
> 
> I meant uhhhhhhhh
> 
> Too bad about the color fly man. But hey, I need to fix a wobble in my table and the color fly is the perfect size to offset the legs of the table.


What a coincidence, same here!


----------



## JKuhn

I think you people made your points very clearly.


----------



## musicPC

Are you buying the Colorfly C4? i love his retro looks.


----------



## infernoRS

Darkwizzie, I haven't been on the thread for a while (edit: more than a month apparently), but to answer your question a bit late: I bought my O2/ODAC from someone who ordered a bunch from the Czech Republic as DIYs, put them together and sold on a Finnish tech forum.

Or maybe they were from Hungary, I don't remember


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> 
> Darkwizzie, I haven't been on the thread for a while (edit: more than a month apparently), but to answer your question a bit late: I bought my O2/ODAC from someone who ordered a bunch from the Czech Republic as DIYs, put them together and sold on a Finnish tech forum.
> 
> Or maybe they were from Hungary, I don't remember


Don't even remember what my question was, lol.


----------



## infernoRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Don't even remember what my question was, lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernoRS*
> Hmm, my ODAC/O2 combo is having some weird issues. If left unused for maybe 2 or more hours, the output sounds like 8bit sounds Reconnecting the usb input solves it though.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> WOW! Your Odac has just evolved into an 8 bit music converter! Where did you get your O2?
Click to expand...


----------



## twerk

How good is the NuForce uDAC-3? I've never heard about it before but it just popped up on Massdrop for $99, it's an nice looking small amp/DAC combo so if the performance is decent I may grab one.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How good is the NuForce uDAC-3? I've never heard about it before but it just popped up on Massdrop for $99, it's an nice looking small amp/DAC combo so if the performance is decent I may grab one.


I think (if anybody knows better, let me know) they're one of those Western audio companies that are mostly just marketing outfits that rebrand Chinese stuff. Or at least you saw that in the past, or maybe I'm just off base. You apparently see Chinese designs floating around trade shows waiting to be connected with sellers. Some Chinese designs are very good though, but if true that means that I wouldn't particularly count on expertise or consistency from one product to the next.

uDAC-3 is new to me. I don't know if it's related to uDAC-2 or not, but let's just say there have been some controversies about previous NuForce DACs.

Read between the lines here and take a critical look at criticisms, but take note of the issues in NwAvGuy's old review of the uDAC-2:
http://nwavguy.blogspot.com/2011/02/nuforce-udac-2-drama.html

Stereophile's review of the CDP-8:
http://www.stereophile.com/content/nuforce-cdp-8-cd-player-measurements

That said, though the magnitude and types of problems are kind of unusual (though performance in other respects is good), it may not necessarily be in ways that are that audibly bad. Clipping fullscale signals certainly is not a good look though.

...but, as I mentioned earlier, it may not have anything to do with the uDAC-3.

uDAC-3's listed spec of 80 mW output into 16 ohms is rather wimpy though, just like 1.1V rms. iPods and such get to 1V rms. It seems like the uDAC-3 may be able to put more voltage into higher impedances though, if the RCA line outputs go to 2V rms. But still, this is not something really you use for 600 ohm headphones or insensitive planar magnetics, it seems.


----------



## BoredErica

You guys heard of the CHC Silverados? They are all the rage at Linustechtips forum because they are on sale for $50 down from $200 (like legitly on sale, not marking up and then lowering it and calling it a 'sale'). Shearme, my favorite sheep in the world, did a review on them there. I don't really dig the look though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You guys heard of the CHC Silverados? They are all the rage at Linustechtips forum because they are on sale for $50 down from $200 (like legitly on sale, not marking up and then lowering it and calling it a 'sale'). Shearme, my favorite sheep in the world, did a review on them there. I don't really dig the look though.


never heard, but intrigued


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> never heard, but intrigued


If you are interested:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/94057-review-california-headphone-company-silverado/

http://www.amazon.com/California-Headphone-Co-CHC-SILVERADO-Headphones/dp/B009F4BV8C

Looks to be a bit more on the bassy side, so could give Vmodas a real run for their money considering the Silverado's price. Nobody really knows when the price will hike back up again (if it will).


----------



## roflcopter159

Very intriguing. Chances are that even if they aren't great for a $200 price range (just making assumptions, not really reading into them), they are probably very solid headphones for $50. Also, I noticed that their cheaper "Laredo" headphones are down to $30 from $100.

If I wasn't trying to save up for a pair of HE400i's (when they are released) I'd probably get myself a pair of the silverados


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you are interested:
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/94057-review-california-headphone-company-silverado/
> http://www.amazon.com/California-Headphone-Co-CHC-SILVERADO-Headphones/dp/B009F4BV8C
> 
> Looks to be a bit more on the bassy side, so could give Vmodas a real run for their money considering the Silverado's price. Nobody really knows when the price will hike back up again (if it will).


looks kind of cheap. Hmmm interesting for the price. Is this the equivalent of the superlux, but the bassy headphone version (ie. Athm50 replicas)

+rep (I think I'm the only one in this thread that gives rep)


----------



## Farih

Anybody here knows if you can have an audio signal on both the headphone and S/PDIF out on a Xonar ST(X) at the same time ?

A DGX can but i would like to know for a 100% if the ST(X) can do that to before i buy it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> looks kind of cheap. Hmmm interesting for the price. Is this the equivalent of the superlux, but the bassy headphone version (ie. Athm50 replicas)
> 
> +rep (I think I'm the only one in this thread that gives rep)


Not sure. I have not tried those either. While there isn't a large 3000 post thread on the Silverados, people seem to like suggesting these headphones in every other headphone suggestion thread on LinusTechTips forum. It's a price where one could actually buy it just for kicks, or even return it too because Amazon return policies are gold.

I rarely give rep. I've given rep once in this thread before though.


----------



## phillyd

Anytime anyone is helpful, you should give rep. Even if it isn't directly helping you. The only exception is if you've repped that person several times already.

It's far too hard to get rep on this forum. It doesn't cost you anything, no reason to be stingy with it.

I posted my review for the new Beyerdynamic A200P portable DAC/Amp here:
http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-a200p-portable-mobile-dac-headphone-amp-for-iphone-and-android-phones-black-silver/reviews/11082


----------



## Aaranu

I dont really like the LTT audio sub-forum, too biased towards entry level kit and pro Odac plus O2.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Not sure. I have not tried those either. While there isn't a large 3000 post thread on the Silverados, people seem to like suggesting these headphones in every other headphone suggestion thread on LinusTechTips forum. It's a price where one could actually buy it just for kicks, or even return it too because Amazon return policies are gold.
> 
> I rarely give rep. I've given rep once in this thread before though.


I've got a thread addressing the rep issue. I've helped you quite a few times already, not received anything.
You should use it when you see fit.
I don't want rep from you, I'm not begging. That's for the mods.
I've flagged this issue up quite a few times, this thread, of all I've been on, people are completely stingy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anytime anyone is helpful, you should give rep. Even if it isn't directly helping you. The only exception is if you've repped that person several times already.
> 
> It's far too hard to get rep on this forum. It doesn't cost you anything, no reason to be stingy with it.
> 
> I posted my review for the new Beyerdynamic A200P portable DAC/Amp here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-a200p-portable-mobile-dac-headphone-amp-for-iphone-and-android-phones-black-silver/reviews/11082


agreed on the rep


----------



## pez

I've gotten around 10-15 rep in this thread, and given around the same. Use this as a reference, conclusion, or eye-opener.

My first audio related purchase in a while is probably going to be car audio







. Car has been taking over my funding lately, and I AM NOT SORRY.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Anytime anyone is helpful, you should give rep. Even if it isn't directly helping you. The only exception is if you've repped that person several times already.
> 
> It's far too hard to get rep on this forum. It doesn't cost you anything, no reason to be stingy with it.
> 
> I posted my review for the new Beyerdynamic A200P portable DAC/Amp here:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/beyerdynamic-a200p-portable-mobile-dac-headphone-amp-for-iphone-and-android-phones-black-silver/reviews/11082


I always rep everyone for helpful posts. I've given over 2500 rep points during my time.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Anybody here knows if you can have an audio signal on both the headphone and S/PDIF out on a Xonar ST(X) at the same time ?
> 
> A DGX can but i would like to know for a 100% if the ST(X) can do that to before i buy it.


I used an STX for a little while and I don't think it can go to two output sources at the same time. You can have multiple devices plugged into it, but you would have to switch to the separate output devices via the STX software. I had to do that with my headphones and speakers.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I used an STX for a little while and I don't think it can go to two output sources at the same time. You can have multiple devices plugged into it, but you would have to switch to the separate output devices via the STX software. I had to do that with my headphones and speakers.


I think the Sound Blaster Z can output to both digital output and analog output at the same time. You could check out the SBZ club for confirmation.
STX may be able to do it too but not sure, never owned the card.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I think the Sound Blaster Z can output to both digital output and analog output at the same time. You could check out the SBZ club for confirmation.
> STX may be able to do it too but not sure, never owned the card.


Based on my personal usage, you cannot output to multiple devices at the same time (EDIT: with the STX). If that is something you must have, then I would look at a different sound card.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I used an STX for a little while and I don't think it can go to two output sources at the same time. You can have multiple devices plugged into it, but you would have to switch to the separate output devices via the STX software. I had to do that with my headphones and speakers.


I used to own a STX but never used to the S/PDIF connection.
I had to click between headphones or speakers to, but thats selecting between headphone jacks or RCA.
I sold it to pay for my current DAC and active monitors, never thought i might need it again lol.

Now because i dont want to keep changing Windows audio settings i want 1 card that can feed my headphones and my DAC.
I have a DGX (doesnt sound that great) here and it can send audio to the headphone and through S/PDIF at the same time so i was wondering if a ST or STX could do the same. (would be logical since an alot cheaper card can and its the same brand and software but its good to know for sure before i spend another 150,-+ euro)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I think the Sound Blaster Z can output to both digital output and analog output at the same time. You could check out the SBZ club for confirmation.
> STX may be able to do it too but not sure, never owned the card.


Never used a SBZ, is it about the same quality as a STX ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Based on my personal usage, you cannot output to multiple devices at the same time (EDIT: with the STX). If that is something you must have, then I would look at a different sound card.


Are you sure because my much cheaper DGX can.
I dont mean 2 analog signals at the same time, i mean 1 analog out and 1 digital out at the same time (playing from 1 source)


----------



## Blindrage606

Just picked up the *Bose QC20i* at Target w/ a 3-year extended warranty. I am a little afraid of the battery randomly losing charge and rendering the set useless.

Reference: HD650, 600, Denon D7000, etc.
Amp: Asgard 2, USB Dragonfly v.2
Tested: w/[email protected] 320kbps tracks, rMBP

*Pros:*
Noise canceling! It actually works!
Comfortable, ear piece is very similar to a custom designed ear set.
Not an In-Ear, breathable... not a ear wax magnet.
No cable noise, thick cable.
Great unamped, vanilla sound.
Great sound signature, not overly bassy or treble ridden.

*Cons:*
Useless without the lithium ion [email protected]$99.00 replacement before 1-year Bose warranty expiration.
Short 3.5 90' degree angle jack.
Would prefer a default Bose-branded hard case.
Different color schemes, matte black/slate,etc.
Plastic clips holding the ear tips to the unit. (Seems solid, however time will tell.)
Pricey.

TL;DR: Great set if you have the $$$, noise cancelling is the star of the show.

Overall: 8.8/10
Value: 7/10
Noise cancelling (even to a casual user): 10/10


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I used to own a STX but never used to the S/PDIF connection.
> I had to click between headphones or speakers to, but thats selecting between headphone jacks or RCA.
> I sold it to pay for my current DAC and active monitors, never thought i might need it again lol.
> 
> Now because i dont want to keep changing Windows audio settings i want 1 card that can feed my headphones and my DAC.
> I have a DGX (doesnt sound that great) here and it can send audio to the headphone and through S/PDIF at the same time so i was wondering if a ST or STX could do the same. (would be logical since an alot cheaper card can and its the same brand and software but its good to know for sure before i spend another 150,-+ euro)
> 
> Are you sure because my much cheaper DGX can.
> I dont mean 2 analog signals at the same time, i mean 1 analog out and 1 digital out at the same time (playing from 1 source)


Hmm that is a good question that I obviously didn't fully understand







I would offer to test it for you, but I don't believe I have anything that would require the S/PDIF signal. I could check with one of my friends who still uses his STX (with S/PDIF I believe) and ask if he knows. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Hmm that is a good question that I obviously didn't fully understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would offer to test it for you, but I don't believe I have anything that would require the S/PDIF signal. I could check with one of my friends who still uses his STX (with S/PDIF I believe) and ask if he knows. I'll let you know what I find out.


Thanks in advance


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks in advance


I just called my friend about his STX. Unfortunately, he has never used his with the S/PDIF output. Both of us are under the impression that you most likely won't be able to do both at the same time, but you may want to keep looking around for a definitive answer. Sorry that I couldn't find out more than that though.


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just called my friend about his STX. Unfortunately, he has never used his with the S/PDIF output. Both of us are under the impression that you most likely won't be able to do both at the same time, but you may want to keep looking around for a definitive answer. Sorry that I couldn't find out more than that though.
Click to expand...

I can check later tonight, assuming I remember. I seem to recall in the past that I have output on both simultaneously but I am also using the UNi Xonar drivers so that could have something to do with it. I'll try and get an answer in a few hours









EDIT: While using UNi Xonar drivers, I can output optical SPDIF while playing through headphones (or stereo RCA) simultaneously. I expect coaxial SPDIF would work as well. I'm not sure about stock ASUS drivers but you should be using the UNi Xonar drivers anyway since there are many advantages.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Uni drivers > Asus drivers
Doubt you can do both at the same time.
Maybe acting as some sort of pass through maybe?


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Uni drivers > Asus drivers
> Doubt you can do both at the same time.
> Maybe acting as some sort of pass through maybe?


I just tested. You can do both, but not with independent sources. SPDIF and either RCA or headphone output.


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody said today that two bookshelf speakers placed correctly offer better soundstage AND imaging than headphones. I don't think this is true. I think headphones have better imaging but worse soundstage. And of course we have to seriously think about the environment the speakers are placed in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody said today that two bookshelf speakers placed correctly offer better soundstage AND imaging than headphones. I don't think this is true. I think headphones have better imaging but worse soundstage. And of course we have to seriously think about the environment the speakers are placed in.


No, it's true.

It is just an absolute pain to get it setup correctly though.

It also takes a lot of specialized equipment.

With headphones you can just buy an amp and a dac and be on your way. With speakers you have to place them right, and then you have to tune the system to your ears, and then you are probably going to have to dampen some of the walls.

It is easy to do if you have a dedicated room for it, but if you are using bookshelf speakers on a computer desk.............yeah no. Not worth.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody said today that two bookshelf speakers placed correctly offer better soundstage AND imaging than headphones. I don't think this is true. I think headphones have better imaging but worse soundstage. And of course we have to seriously think about the environment the speakers are placed in.


I'm sure that with the right setup, the best speakers can do nearly as good as the best headphones.

My new BX8's have much better imaging than my HE-300, but the HE-300 aren't exactly amazing at treble. Clear but quite recessed.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm sure that with the right setup, the best speakers can do nearly as good as the best headphones.
> 
> My new BX8's have much better imaging than my HE-300, but the HE-300 aren't exactly amazing at treble. Clear but quite recessed.


Eh? You should have pretty decent treble.

Did you ever get around to replacing your preamp tube?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh? You should have pretty decent treble.
> 
> Did you ever get around to replacing your preamp tube?


I have no complaints about the treble, but I think the BX8 outclass the HE-300 in just about every way. Bit of an apples and oranges comparison though.

I haven't replaced the pre-amp tube. It's a Sovtek 12AX7PLS. Any suggestions for an inexpensive replacement? The glowier the better


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have no complaints about the treble, but I think the BX8 outclass the HE-300 in just about every way. Bit of an apples and oranges comparison though.
> 
> I haven't replaced the pre-amp tube. It's a Sovtek 12AX7PLS. Any suggestions for an inexpensive replacement? The glowier the better


..........you know what? Yes. Yes I do.

I just remembered that about a month ago I bought what I thought was a pair of matched GE 12au7s and it turned out the be one GE 12au7 and a RCA 12au7.

The RCA one died in shipping, but the GE one is strong.

I know your amp takes a 12ax7, but you can swap it with a 12au7. The only difference is that the 12au7 has a lower gain, so you will need to crank the volume a bit higher.

If you want to cover shipping, you can have it.

PM me if you want it.

If you do not, I would still recommend you get a GE 12ax7 tube.

You could potentially hunt down a good deal on a vintage mullard 12ax7 or maybe even a vintage telefunken 12ax7 tube, but it would be very hard to do.

You could potentially find a single telefunken tube or vintage mullard tube for as little as 30 bucks.

(if you do look for telefunkens, MAKE SURE THEY ARE SMOOTH PLATE. Normal ones are just as good as GE tubes).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No, it's true.
> 
> It is just an absolute pain to get it setup correctly though.
> 
> It also takes a lot of specialized equipment.
> 
> With headphones you can just buy an amp and a dac and be on your way. With speakers you have to place them right, and then you have to tune the system to your ears, and then you are probably going to have to dampen some of the walls.
> 
> It is easy to do if you have a dedicated room for it, but if you are using bookshelf speakers on a computer desk.............yeah no. Not worth.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm sure that with the right setup, the best speakers can do nearly as good as the best headphones.
> 
> My new BX8's have much better imaging than my HE-300, but the HE-300 aren't exactly amazing at treble. Clear but quite recessed.


Better and nearly as good as two different things, but of course it's hard to tell which is the case...

Then what about surround sound systems? Take 2 bookshelf speakers and buy another 5 of them.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante020*
> 
> I just tested. You can do both, but not with independent sources. SPDIF and either RCA or headphone output.


Thanks alot









I use the Uni drivers to on the DGX btw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody said today that two bookshelf speakers placed correctly offer better soundstage AND imaging than headphones. I don't think this is true. I think headphones have better imaging but worse soundstage. And of course we have to seriously think about the environment the speakers are placed in.


I have 2 studio monitors connected to a DAC for some time and had saved up some money for headphones.

was hoping to find headphones that sounded similar to my monitors but with headphones up to 400,- i didnt even got close.
Maybe if you spend alot more it will sound close to it or even better.
Slightly dissapointed i went home with a DT 990 Pro 250ohm because i thought it sounded nice for gaming and had just a little price on it. (hence my question about the STX)


----------



## BoredErica

This just in: Z2300 are THX certified and designed for professional use!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Better and nearly as good as two different things, but of course it's hard to tell which is the case...
> 
> Then what about surround sound systems? Take 2 bookshelf speakers and buy another 5 of them.


Well if it is just for music, then a surround sound system would be a waste because music is generally not recorded in a multi channel format.

The BX8s are probably not the best example in this case.

They are meant to sound very analytically and they lack that sense of warmth and depth that you get from something that is designed for music enjoyment as opposed to music editing.

What your friend says is true in some cases, but it is FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR from being a one size fits all fact.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> This just in: Z2300 are THX certified and designed for professional use!


This just in, that guy is smoking something.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well if it is just for music, then a surround sound system would be a waste because music is generally not recorded in a multi channel format.
> 
> The BX8s are probably not the best example in this case.
> 
> They are meant to sound very analytically and they lack that sense of warmth and depth that you get from something that is designed for music enjoyment as opposed to music editing.
> 
> What your friend says is true in some cases, but it is FARRRRRRRRRRRRRRR from being a one size fits all fact.


There's something also quite interesting for trying to construct the ultimate positional audio setup, whether that ends up in the form of 2 speakers, 7.1 speakers, or a headphone.

In the context of my buddy's post, we were talking specifically about gaming soundstage and imaging, not normal music listening.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This just in, that guy is smoking something.
> You telling me I can't trust Youtube comments?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's something also quite interesting for trying to construct the ultimate positional audio setup, whether that ends up in the form of 2 speakers, 7.1 speakers, or a headphone.
> In the context of my buddy's post, we were talking specifically about gaming soundstage and imaging, not normal music listening.


Ah, then yeah 7.1 all the way.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I still rep the z5500, as an overall sound system. What that guy is saying is a bit stupid, but his other point of having everything there for the cheap price is absolutely correct.
I sure was able to get a decent set of bookshelves and an amp at the same price of the Logitech, but that came with time and with a lot of luck in availability (ie my subwoofer I bought from my cousin for very cheap)
If you want to keep it simple and have a 5.1 system, nothing comes close to the Logitech sound system.
There's so much hatred towards them, but more often than not that comes from people that have never owned then in their life


----------



## BoredErica

His entire point was that the more expensive speakers are not really better and a waste of cash. Didn't really say that the Logitech might be a workable cheap option, but rather that it's studio grade (which he went on and on lecturing me about in later comments which I didn't show). He's really convinced that z2300s are the hottest speakers in the world.

He's not making an argument about price/performance, he's making an argument about z2300s being the best. Which is bizarre.


----------



## Tiihokatti

So now it's official that Apple buys Beats...


Spoiler: Brace yourselves, iBeats are coming


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> His entire point was that the more expensive speakers are not really better and a waste of cash. Didn't really say that the Logitech might be a workable cheap option, but rather that it's studio grade (which he went on and on lecturing me about in later comments which I didn't show). He's really convinced that z2300s are the hottest speakers in the world.
> 
> He's not making an argument about price/performance, he's making an argument about z2300s being the best. Which is bizarre.


then his clearly not tried anything else. Let him be lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> So now it's official that Apple buys Beats...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Brace yourselves, iBeats are coming


hahaha! Interesting talking point: you think Apple will benefit?


----------



## Decade

Hey all, wondering if anyone here has had some experience with the Noontec Hammo headphones?
I own their Zoro headphones. (Two actually, one stays at home, another stays in my laptopbag) And I am pleased as punch with these, especially when I got my second pair for $20 BNIB due to a clearance sale. That said, I've had my first pair since they started shipping to the US, and I know how good they are for _what_ they are -- Solo knockoffs that took the audio community by surprise with just how good they where.

Are the Hammos any better? I can't find anything that directly compares the two 'phones, and I certainly wouldn't mind a pair of better headphones at $110+shipping.
If not, would anyone have some recommendations? Current 'phones are driven by the onboard audio of my MSi GT70, no amp/dac. I typically don't game with headphones on, but I do listen to music with headphones on 80% of the time. I listen to (make it easy) metal, rock, electronica, and hip hop. The Zoro's are fantastic with rock/metal, but lack the ever important bass for electronica and hip hop. (EG: listening to Eminem's "Rap God" and "Lose Yourself", I can hear the bass, but it's subtle and works for music that isn't as bass focused)

Perhaps I should be looking into an amp/dac to get some more lows into the 'phones instead of a new pair overall and hope it does well for those four base genres?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Hey all, wondering if anyone here has had some experience with the Noontec Hammo headphones?
> I own their Zoro headphones. (Two actually, one stays at home, another stays in my laptopbag) And I am pleased as punch with these, especially when I got my second pair for $20 BNIB due to a clearance sale. That said, I've had my first pair since they started shipping to the US, and I know how good they are for _what_ they are -- Solo knockoffs that took the audio community by surprise with just how good they where.
> 
> Are the Hammos any better? I can't find anything that directly compares the two 'phones, and I certainly wouldn't mind a pair of better headphones at $110+shipping.
> If not, would anyone have some recommendations? Current 'phones are driven by the onboard audio of my MSi GT70, no amp/dac. I typically don't game with headphones on, but I do listen to music with headphones on 80% of the time. I listen to (make it easy) metal, rock, electronica, and hip hop. The Zoro's are fantastic with rock/metal, but lack the ever important bass for electronica and hip hop. (EG: listening to Eminem's "Rap God" and "Lose Yourself", I can hear the bass, but it's subtle and works for music that isn't as bass focused)
> 
> Perhaps I should be looking into an amp/dac to get some more lows into the 'phones instead of a new pair overall and hope it does well for those four base genres?


Honestly, I spend most of my time trying to find new headphones to listen to and I have never heard of those in my life.

I can not say that these are better or worse, but they are certainly more well know. The audio technical ATH-M50 is usually the "go to" headphone for a cheap closed back solution that sounds decent.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> then his clearly not tried anything else. Let him be lol
> hahaha! Interesting talking point: you think Apple will benefit?


I think business wise this makes some sense. I've seen much more odd purchases in the past than this.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly, I spend most of my time trying to find new headphones to listen to and I have never heard of those in my life.
> 
> I can not say that these are better or worse, but they are certainly more well know. The audio technical ATH-M50 is usually the "go to" headphone for a cheap closed back solution that sounds decent.


Just for some reference, this is probably the MOST in depth review of them floating about the interweb: http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/inexpensive-and-terrific-noontec-zoro


----------



## friend'scatdied

New Schiit:

http://schiit.com/products/valhalla-2
http://schiit.com/products/lyr-2


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> New Schiit:
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/valhalla-2
> http://schiit.com/products/lyr-2


If I didn't already have a tube amp I'd be looking at that vallhalla 2. Dem preamp outs.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I haven't replaced the pre-amp tube. It's a Sovtek 12AX7PLS. Any suggestions for an inexpensive replacement? The glowier the better


I dare say, if your amp glows that much you might want to check for radiation poisoning.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If I didn't already have a tube amp I'd be looking at that vallhalla 2. Dem preamp outs.


RCA pre-amp outs? If so, I don't think most higher end speakers have those...or do they?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I haven't replaced the pre-amp tube. It's a Sovtek 12AX7PLS. Any suggestions for an inexpensive replacement? The glowier the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dare say, if your amp glows that much you might want to check for radiation poisoning.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If I didn't already have a tube amp I'd be looking at that vallhalla 2. Dem preamp outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RCA pre-amp outs? If so, I don't think most higher end speakers have those...or do they?
Click to expand...

The first comment... Is that a joke? It's just light and heat.

Anyways about preamp outputs... Preamp is basically just volume control. You can use line level or pre-amped output into your powered speakers. In my case, I'll use RCA to XLR cables, but RCA to trs works too.

The preamp outs I was referencing was on a headphone amp, btw.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The first comment... Is that a joke? It's just light and heat.
> 
> Anyways about preamp outputs... Preamp is basically just volume control. You can use line level or pre-amped output into your powered speakers. In my case, I'll use RCA to XLR cables, but RCA to trs works too.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I know what you are trying to say, but I want to say that a preamp is literally a pre-amp.

You can use it in a multitude of ways.

1: You can use it to amplify a signal from a dac or phonostage and then send it to your power amplifier for further amplification. All this does is raise the volume.

I would not say that you can use it as a straight volume control. The volume control is more of a useful side benefit.

If you want a pure volume control knob, then you would want something like an external attenuator.

2: you can use it as an AV switch. A lot of preamps will usually allow you to plug in multiple sources and switch between them.

3: You can use it to slightly color your sound. If your sound signature is too bright, you can add a darker and warmer sounding preamp. If your amp is to dark.....you get the idea.

4: headphone amp.....obviously.

This is all still true for powered speakers, but the difference is that your amp is actually in your speaker.

Side note: Did you see my message about the preamp tubes?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I know what you are trying to say, but I want to say that a preamp is literally a pre-amp.
> 
> You can use it in a multitude of ways.
> 
> 1: You can use it to amplify a signal from a dac or phonostage and then send it to your power amplifier for further amplification. All this does is raise the volume.
> 
> I would not say that you can use it as a straight volume control. The volume control is more of a useful side benefit.
> 
> If you want a pure volume control knob, then you would want something like an external attenuator.
> 
> 2: you can use it as an AV switch. A lot of preamps will usually allow you to plug in multiple sources and switch between them.
> 
> 3: You can use it to slightly color your sound. If your sound signature is too bright, you can add a darker and warmer sounding preamp. If your amp is to dark.....you get the idea.
> 
> 4: headphone amp.....obviously.
> 
> This is all still true for powered speakers, but the difference is that your amp is actually in your speaker.
> 
> Side note: Did you see my message about the preamp tubes?


When he said "RCA pre-amp outs? If so, I don't think most higher end speakers have those...or do they?" I got confused. Speakers don't have outputs, the amp does. I tried to give as much info to possibly help him figure out what was going on.

I saw the note, thanks for the offer. I might take you up on that 12AU7X but for now my amp is too quiet. I believe it's due to the very low line-level voltage of the DAC I'm using (iBasso D-Zero). Once I get my HifimeDIY Sabre SPDIF DAC, I'll see if I have plenty of volume.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeah I got confused too, I thought you were trying to tell him what a preamp is in general.

And ok, that's fine.









Your amp is quiet? Have you tried using the other RCA jacks on the back of the amp? Are you using the amp with or without the output transformers?

I know almost nothing about your dac. So if you have already tried to troubleshoot, then you could very well be right about the line level thing.


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I tried both sets of inputs and outputs on the amp. With my HiFiMan headphones the OTL/Transformer switch does nothing to the volume. It does through my speakers but not my headphones. The line level out on my friend's Sabre ASYNC dac is loud enough and so was the Schiit Modi's.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> When he said "RCA pre-amp outs? If so, I don't think most higher end speakers have those...or do they?" I got confused. Speakers don't have outputs, the amp does. I tried to give as much info to possibly help him figure out what was going on.
> 
> I saw the note, thanks for the offer. I might take you up on that 12AU7X but for now my amp is too quiet. I believe it's due to the very low line-level voltage of the DAC I'm using (iBasso D-Zero). Once I get my HifimeDIY Sabre SPDIF DAC, I'll see if I have plenty of volume.


I said speakers, because the schiit description says you can plug them in to "powered monitor speakers", and I am pretty sure something like that wouldn't have RCA inputs. Does that make more sense?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I said speakers, because the schiit description says you can plug them in to "powered monitor speakers", and I am pretty sure something like that wouldn't have RCA inputs. Does that make more sense?


Yeah all the studio monitors I can find don't have RCA in. However, a lot of other powered speakers do have RCA in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I tried both sets of inputs and outputs on the amp. With my HiFiMan headphones the OTL/Transformer switch does nothing to the volume. It does through my speakers but not my headphones. The line level out on my friend's Sabre ASYNC dac is loud enough and so was the Schiit Modi's.


Huh....interesting.

But it sounds like you got a plan









If for what ever reason it is still too quiet, you can try using a 12bh7 tube. IDK how it will sound, but it should give you a higher gain.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> I said speakers, because the schiit description says you can plug them in to "powered monitor speakers", and I am pretty sure something like that wouldn't have RCA inputs. Does that make more sense?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah all the studio monitors I can find don't have RCA in. However, a lot of other powered speakers do have RCA in.
Click to expand...

My A2+ (powered speakers) have RCA in. I actually use the RCA out from my Aune T1 to the RCA in on the A2+ so that I don't have to switch audio outputs in windows.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I know what you are trying to say, but I want to say that a preamp is literally a pre-amp.
> 
> You can use it in a multitude of ways.
> 
> 1: You can use it to amplify a signal from a dac or phonostage and then send it to your power amplifier for further amplification. All this does is raise the volume.
> 
> I would not say that you can use it as a straight volume control. The volume control is more of a useful side benefit.
> 
> If you want a pure volume control knob, then you would want something like an external attenuator.
> 
> 2: you can use it as an AV switch. A lot of preamps will usually allow you to plug in multiple sources and switch between them.
> 
> 3: You can use it to slightly color your sound. If your sound signature is too bright, you can add a darker and warmer sounding preamp. If your amp is to dark.....you get the idea.
> 
> 4: headphone amp.....obviously.
> 
> This is all still true for powered speakers, but the difference is that your amp is actually in your speaker.
> 
> Side note: Did you see my message about the preamp tubes?


I use the volume knob on my Lyr to control the volume of my speakers which are connected to the RCA outputs on the back of the Lyr. I have a cheap Logitech 5.1 surround sound system that came with a green/orange/black 3.5mm to RCA adapter that I use to connect it to the Lyr. I leave the volume knob on the speaker system at 50% and control the volume with the Lyr. It works pretty well actually. Sounds better too.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah all the studio monitors I can find don't have RCA in. However, a lot of other powered speakers do have RCA in.


Dont most studio monitors mostly all have RCA inputs ? (together with xlr and trs)
Think my previous Alesis speakers had them and these Adam A7X speakers i have now got them to.

If yah want active speakers btw a set of A7X's will blow you away


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Dont most studio monitors mostly all have RCA inputs ? (together with xlr and trs)
> Think my previous Alesis speakers had them and these Adam A7X speakers i have now got them to.
> 
> If yah want active speakers btw a set of A7X's will blow you away


My old Sony monitors only have XLR/TS inputs, and none of the more modern monitors have RCA either. At least, none of the M-audio/ESI stuff has them.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> My old Sony monitors only have XLR/TS inputs, and none fo the more modern monitors have RCA either. At least, none of the M-audio/ESI stuff has them.


The Alesis was a bit older but the Adams are rather new, both have RCA together with XLR and TRS.
Just look around, seems like about 35% of studio monitors have RCA to.

Some Krk, Pioneer and Reloop monitors have RCA to btw.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I'm super excited - my favourite portable amp company, Digizoid - showed some sneak preview of how the device will look like







!!!
https://www.facebook.com/digizoid?fref=ts


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The Alesis was a bit older but the Adams are rather new, both have RCA together with XLR and TRS.
> Just look around, seems like about 35% of studio monitors have RCA to.
> 
> Some Krk, Pioneer and Reloop monitors have RCA to btw.


Hmmm... I've never heard of Reloop before, and it seems only the low end Rokit's have RCAs. So I guess I should be more specific... Are there any *expensive* monitors with RCA inputs? XD


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Hmmm... I've never heard of Reloop before, and it seems only the low end Rokit's have RCAs. So I guess I should be more specific... Are there any *expensive* monitors with RCA inputs? XD


Hmm, do you class my Adam A7X speakers as cheap still ? (around 1500$ a pair)
http://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A7X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003SYYU9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401631682&sr=8-1&keywords=adam+a7x


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hmm, do you class my Adam A7X speakers as cheap still ? (around 1500$ a pair)
> http://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A7X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003SYYU9C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1401631682&sr=8-1&keywords=adam+a7x


Whew.... I've never seen those before.  Then again, at that price, I don't think I would ever see those locally.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Whew.... I've never seen those before.  Then again, at that price, I don't think I would ever see those locally.


Price seems steep but the sound quality just make's me wet my pants all the time








Took me a long time to save up for them to, i am not that rich at all lol.


----------



## soloz2

You'd be surprised what you can find locally. Try to find a dealer. They usually have the scoop on meets/swaps/etc.


----------



## phillyd

Not around here. The closest we have to a hi-fi shop is a magnolias in best buy


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Not around here. The closest we have to a hi-fi shop is a magnolias in best buy


Here is what you do. Go into the city. Walk around until you find a hippy or hipster.

Ask him where a record store is.

Go to the record store and ask where you can buy a good set of speakers.

If he says best buy, then he is not the right guy.

You need to find someone who looks like they are time travelers from the 60s or 70s.

There are ALWAYS audio stores around you. You just need to think like a hipster to find them.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Here is what you do. Go into the city. Walk around until you find a hippy or hipster.
> 
> Ask him where a record store is.
> 
> Go to the record store and ask where you can buy a good set of speakers.
> 
> If he says best buy, then he is not the right guy.
> 
> You need to find someone who looks like they are time travelers from the 60s or 70s.
> 
> There are ALWAYS audio stores around you. You just need to think like a hipster to find them.


All we have is a professional audio store..and I doubt it deals in hipster meet and greets, or swap meets.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> All we have is a professional audio store..and I doubt it deals in hipster meet and greets, or swap meets.


No no.

The point is that a lot of hipsters know about the professional places.

The reason they wear old clothes is because they can't afford new ones after buying 1K+ turn tables.

Duh. Don't you know anything about hipsters?


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no.
> 
> The point is that a lot of hipsters know about the professional places.


Since when are hipsters interested in pro audio? XD

Edit: People still buy turn tables?  I... I didn't think professional audio stores even sold those anymore.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Since when are hipsters interested in pro audio? XD
> 
> Edit: People still buy turn tables?  I... I didn't think professional audio stores even sold those anymore.


Yeah you do not have professional stores then. If your store does not have any TTs for sale...................IDK what to say.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Since when are hipsters interested in pro audio? XD
> 
> Edit: People still buy turn tables?  I... I didn't think professional audio stores even sold those anymore.


I personally own a pair, although I wouldn't call Stanton STR8-150's hi-fi







Then again, I'll never let go of my collection, or swap up to the newer ways of djing - controllers are so not my thing, not even the lovely Numark NS7 mkII (okay, I also don't want to switch because that one's Serato DJ only, and I don't use Serato)


----------



## pez

I _recently_ bought a turntable lol. I love the thing. More of a vintage (i.e. hipster) piece, but whatever.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I listened to the CPO and do not like it at all. The mids are recessed so they sound lifeless and muted. The lows are bloated, focusing way too much on mid bass thump authority then sub bass and bass texture. It is just kind of like a muddied, featureless thump. The highs are edgy sounding. I don't know if I am spoiled or what or maybe these just don't sound that good.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

CPO?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> CPO?


Sorry, Beyerdynamic Custom Pro One


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ahh ok! Thanks for the heads up on how it sounds! I was thinking of giving them a go, but I'll probably still end up getting open back cans! I've been going back and forth on open back and closed back (The Custom Pro One was on that list) but I really do want the open backs with enough low end thump.

Would you happen to have experience on the K712 vs. HD650? That's probably as expensive as I will go for open back! I love my Sennheiser Momentum (Over Ear) for bass, but it just lacks sound stage and more clarity (not sure if that's the correct term to use) like the HD600 (not enough bass though or oomph) I tested.


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ahh ok! Thanks for the heads up on how it sounds! I was thinking of giving them a go, but I'll probably still end up getting open back cans! I've been going back and forth on open back and closed back (The Custom Pro One was on that list) but I really do want the open backs with enough low end thump.
> 
> Would you happen to have experience on the K712 vs. HD650? That's probably as expensive as I will go for open back! I love my Sennheiser Momentum (Over Ear) for bass, but it just lacks sound stage and more clarity (not sure if that's the correct term to use) like the HD600 (not enough bass though or oomph) I tested.


I don't have any experience with K712 but I really love my HD650's. When paired with a the right amp (Bottlehead Crack for me) they sound amazing - great soundstage, clean mids, powerful and controlled bass. Just a really good headphones. Often times I prefer them to my HE500's on my considerably more expensive LaFigaro 339 amp.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Opinions on the Bravo V2?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ahh ok! Thanks for the heads up on how it sounds! I was thinking of giving them a go, but I'll probably still end up getting open back cans! I've been going back and forth on open back and closed back (The Custom Pro One was on that list) but I really do want the open backs with enough low end thump.
> 
> Would you happen to have experience on the K712 vs. HD650? That's probably as expensive as I will go for open back! I love my Sennheiser Momentum (Over Ear) for bass, but it just lacks sound stage and more clarity (not sure if that's the correct term to use) like the HD600 (not enough bass though or oomph) I tested.


I haven't had a chance to audition the K712 yet, due to the K550 being the only headphones of the AKG line I enjoy musically. The HD650 are very warm and laid back. It has a nice mid-bass thump but sub-bass is pretty lacking IMO. That was the reason why I upgraded to a LCD-2. I would recommend looking into HE400 as well. The thing about the HD650 is that it pairs up best with tube amps.


----------



## bumblebee1980

http://www.headfonia.com/canjam-europe-2014-back/


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> There will be a revision to the HE-560 design before they become available through retailers. This revision will feature Ebony veneer shells and an updated double baffle for the forward driver opening. The pads have apparently been updated as well so that the drivers sit further away from the ears.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*


Sounds sexy! (pun intended)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, Beyerdynamic Custom Pro One


I would have never guessed that.


----------



## Sempre

The Audioengine D1 on massdrop intrigues me, especially if i get it at the lowest price for $120

Wondering whats a better setup for gaming/movies:

Audioengine D1 > DT990 Pro & SR850
or
Soundblaster Z > Schiit Magni > DT990 Pro & SR850

Obviously for my Samson i don't need an amp since its only 32ohms, but for the dt990 I have to take into account which amp is better
Will the clarity of the Audioengine's DAC compensate for the lack of surround sound? it would be nice to get feedback from anyone here that plays games or watches movies with stereo audio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> The Audioengine D1 on massdrop intrigues me, especially if i get it at the lowest price for $120
> 
> Wondering whats a better setup for gaming/movies:
> 
> Audioengine D1 > DT990 Pro & SR850
> or
> Soundblaster Z > Schiit Magni > DT990 Pro & SR850
> 
> Obviously for my Samson i don't need an amp since its only 32ohms, but for the dt990 I have to take into account which amp is better
> Will the clarity of the Audioengine's DAC compensate for the lack of surround sound? it would be nice to get feedback from anyone here that plays games or watches movies with stereo audio.


Audio engine D1.

It sounds about the same as a schiit modi and magni and usually sells for ~180 bucks.

The D1 is probably one of the better deals on mass drop, so do not miss your opportunity


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Audio engine D1.
> 
> It sounds about the same as a schiit modi and magni and usually sells for ~180 bucks.
> 
> The D1 is probably one of the better deals on mass drop, so do not miss your opportunity


It sure is a good deal. What about the surround sound. If i get the Audioengine, I'm stuck with stereo. I'm not against stereo, but it's just that I'm curious of what ill be missing if i don't get the SBZ.

btw +rep


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Audio engine D1.
> 
> It sounds about the same as a schiit modi and magni and usually sells for ~180 bucks.
> 
> The D1 is probably one of the better deals on mass drop, so do not miss your opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sure is a good deal. What about the surround sound. If i get the Audioengine, I'm stuck with stereo. I'm not against stereo, but it's just that I'm curious of what ill be missing if i don't get the SBZ.
> 
> btw +rep
Click to expand...

Unless you get 5.1 speakers, you're missing nothing. Get Razer surround for free. Works with anything and does it's job satisfactorily.


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody in another OCN thread said because I mentioned "FLAC" and "Audiophile" in the same sentence, I am therefore stupid because based on Logan's video, nobody can ever hear a difference between FLAC and MP3. And because of that, all people who think FLAC can be differentiated, ever, from MP3s suffer from placebo and believe bamboo walls or some crap makes the sound better because of crystal resonance. I'm not even exaggerating.

I'm probably the most objective testing, Objective loving person in this thread yet I'm reading the crap he's spewing out AND I JUST WANT TO STRANGLE HIM. There's this idea that all audiophiles are the same, that they are all complete nutcases, some sort of stigma against it, it's INSANE. And I even get the people who want to pay tons more for $1000 tube amps too. Guess what, there are people who pay hundreds if not thousands to collect old coins and stamps and vintage cars that suck! But somehow, you bring love for audio in and it's automatically crazy-talk.

Oooooh, look at me, I use strawmans and I hate ALL audiophiles! That makes me a better person!

(Well now I feel better after venting.)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody in another OCN thread said because I mentioned "FLAC" and "Audiophile" in the same sentence, I am therefore stupid because based on Logan's video, nobody can ever hear a difference between FLAC and MP3. And because of that, all people who think FLAC can be differentiated, ever, from MP3s suffer from placebo and believe bamboo walls or some crap makes the sound better because of crystal resonance. I'm not even exaggerating.
> 
> I'm probably the most objective testing, Objective loving person in this thread yet I'm reading the crap he's spewing out AND I JUST WANT TO STRANGLE HIM. There's this idea that all audiophiles are the same, that they are all complete nutcases, some sort of stigma against it, it's INSANE. And I even get the people who want to pay tons more for $1000 tube amps too. Guess what, there are people who pay hundreds if not thousands to collect old coins and stamps and vintage cars that suck! But somehow, you bring love for audio in and it's automatically crazy-talk.
> 
> Oooooh, look at me, I use strawmans and I hate ALL audiophiles! That makes me a better person!
> (Well now I feel better after venting.)


That video is horrible. If you want to not hear a difference in FLAC and MP3, producing the music with an 8-bit sound yourself is a very good way to do it. Not to mention expecting no difference is a massive bias in and of itself.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody in another OCN thread said because I mentioned "FLAC" and "Audiophile" in the same sentence, I am therefore stupid because based on Logan's video, nobody can ever hear a difference between FLAC and MP3. And because of that, all people who think FLAC can be differentiated, ever, from MP3s suffer from placebo and believe bamboo walls or some crap makes the sound better because of crystal resonance. I'm not even exaggerating.
> 
> I'm probably the most objective testing, Objective loving person in this thread yet I'm reading the crap he's spewing out AND I JUST WANT TO STRANGLE HIM. There's this idea that all audiophiles are the same, that they are all complete nutcases, some sort of stigma against it, it's INSANE. And I even get the people who want to pay tons more for $1000 tube amps too. Guess what, there are people who pay hundreds if not thousands to collect old coins and stamps and vintage cars that suck! But somehow, you bring love for audio in and it's automatically crazy-talk.
> 
> Oooooh, look at me, I use strawmans and I hate ALL audiophiles! That makes me a better person!
> (Well now I feel better after venting.)


Next time anyone spills Logan crap on you, refer them to my modmic video, where you can CLEARLY hear the difference of a recording with on-board and then with a Xonar D1 soundcard:





Furthermore emphasise to them that in Logan's video, nor Linus' they both don't mention static.

After testing the modmic, Logan's video just makes me laugh more and more - to think people were even defending him, on soundcards being a waste of money and useless....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Somebody in another OCN thread said because I mentioned "FLAC" and "Audiophile" in the same sentence, I am therefore stupid because based on Logan's video, nobody can ever hear a difference between FLAC and MP3. And because of that, all people who think FLAC can be differentiated, ever, from MP3s suffer from placebo and believe bamboo walls or some crap makes the sound better because of crystal resonance. I'm not even exaggerating.
> 
> I'm probably the most objective testing, Objective loving person in this thread yet I'm reading the crap he's spewing out AND I JUST WANT TO STRANGLE HIM. There's this idea that all audiophiles are the same, that they are all complete nutcases, some sort of stigma against it, it's INSANE. And I even get the people who want to pay tons more for $1000 tube amps too. Guess what, there are people who pay hundreds if not thousands to collect old coins and stamps and vintage cars that suck! But somehow, you bring love for audio in and it's automatically crazy-talk.
> 
> Oooooh, look at me, I use strawmans and I hate ALL audiophiles! That makes me a better person!
> (Well now I feel better after venting.)


Was the guy's name Thomas by any chance?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Was the guy's name Thomas by any chance?


As much as I disagree with the mods sometimes, what they instruct typically has *some* kernel of validity. I'd rather PM than talk specifics about the situation here and risk getting a formal warning.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As much as I disagree with the mods sometimes, what they instruct typically has *some* kernel of validity. I'd rather PM than talk specifics about the situation here and risk getting a formal warning.


Fine by me.

LONG LIVE secret FREE SPEECH


----------



## pez

We'd be lying if we said this was the first time someone ranted to Tjj for similar reasons







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OK... so I take back a bit of what I said about the bass on the Beyer CPO's... there is some detail to the sub-bass, but it really only shows itself on songs with more pronounced bass and sub-bass. A bit better than my previous impression, but still lacking even a somewhat moderate touch. My ears are still disgusted at the midrange though.


----------



## -SE7EN-

maybe someone here can help a bit. I have had the HDs hooked up for a while now, and today they started making crackling noises when in game (muted from windows) and listening to music (various media players). They have been plugged into the same slot, and are in the same basic area as they have been for weeks, no hardware changes either. It was working fine, played MarvelHeroes this morning with music on, then played PlanetSide 2 with no music. Came back to Marvel Heroes and when I turned Winamp on it started like lightly popping. Minimizing game seems to lessen the effect, closing it makes it go away. Foobar yields the same results.
I understand that the GPU can have an effect on headphones, but it seems odd to start doing it today after weeks of not having an issue. Also, going back to PlanetSide2 does not make this crackling sound. It also seems that playing MH with sound is fine, its just trying to listen to music during that produces the issue. weird.
edit: closing out everything and reopening seems to have stopped the problem for now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-SE7EN-*
> 
> maybe someone here can help a bit. I have had the HDs hooked up for a while now, and today they started making crackling noises when in game (muted from windows) and listening to music (various media players). They have been plugged into the same slot, and are in the same basic area as they have been for weeks, no hardware changes either. It was working fine, played MarvelHeroes this morning with music on, then played PlanetSide 2 with no music. Came back to Marvel Heroes and when I turned Winamp on it started like lightly popping. Minimizing game seems to lessen the effect, closing it makes it go away. Foobar yields the same results.
> I understand that the GPU can have an effect on headphones, but it seems odd to start doing it today after weeks of not having an issue. Also, going back to PlanetSide2 does not make this crackling sound. It also seems that playing MH with sound is fine, its just trying to listen to music during that produces the issue. weird.
> edit: closing out everything and reopening seems to have stopped the problem for now.


That was going to be my suggestion. This happens to me every so often as well. Not sure the cause as it happens randomly, but closing anything audio related seems to do the trick. Sometimes I think it's just me having Foobar and Spotify open at the same time...along with my game.


----------



## phillyd

So my GPU has developed a coil whine that is annoying on its own but it comes through my speakers somehow and is even louder.

My speakers are set up: PC>USB>iBasso D-Zero>Amp out>aux cable>3.5 to RCA> RCA to XLR cables.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just a reminder, July 4th freebie is coming up next month for the Sennheiser table clamp stand.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my GPU has developed a coil whine that is annoying on its own but it comes through my speakers somehow and is even louder.
> 
> My speakers are set up: PC>USB>iBasso D-Zero>Amp out>aux cable>3.5 to RCA> RCA to XLR cables.


It's your HDD noise coming from the USB to the Basso.
Only way to remove it would be to get some sort of USB isolator - like the fireeye green key that I had to review a while ago.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So my GPU has developed a coil whine that is annoying on its own but it comes through my speakers somehow and is even louder.
> 
> My speakers are set up: PC>USB>iBasso D-Zero>Amp out>aux cable>3.5 to RCA> RCA to XLR cables.
> 
> 
> 
> It's your HDD noise coming from the USB to the Basso.
> Only way to remove it would be to get some sort of USB isolator - like the fireeye green key that I had to review a while ago.
Click to expand...

definitely not HDD. It's coil whine and it's only in some games.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> definitely not HDD. It's coil whine and it's only in some games.


Well...It comes from your USB eitherway


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> definitely not HDD. It's coil whine and it's only in some games.
> 
> 
> 
> Well...It comes from your USB eitherway
Click to expand...

Good thing I went with the SPDIF DAC then. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## BoredErica

I want to try out some LCD 2/3s. I wonder if going back to Audio High, the people there will get tired of seeing me because I don't go there to buy their products, just to try things out and if I buy, buy from Amazon, lol.

Probably don't go there often enough to really be on their radar though. Or I can just go to that Headfi meet later on.

If I ever seriously think about getting LCDs I run into a problem... Firstly being, LCD2 or 3? If I get 2 and ever want 3, I'd have to sell LCD2s. Which to me is a hassle and I'd have to really work at it to get a good sale price going. And if I go straight to LCD3s, I feel it's very extravagant and irresponsible. And if I get LCD3s, at that rate shouldn't I be looking at STAX 009 almost? Well, not quite, as the cost + amp will be like, $8000, quite a ways off from $1800.

But that's all way premature. Better to go to Headfi meet, try out other cans too before talking too much.


----------



## Icekilla

Ok so I bought a pair of SkullCandy Ink'd 2.0 a month ago for $15usd. They were great but the jack is too big and I don't use it outside because I'm worried it could damage my Moto X's audio jack in the long run. I carry the phone in my jeans front pocket.

I bought a Motorola S11-HD bluetooth headset. In general, it's good. But compared to my Ink'd 2.0 they sound like garbage when using them with my phone

Is this normal with bluetooth headphones? If not, why don't they sound as good? Keep in mind this happens when I'm using both headsets with my Moto X (Android 4.4.2). The wired headset sounds superb, but the wireless one is depressing in comparison. All of this using Poweramp.

Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bluetooth headphones (even at £300) have always disappointed me.
As for the quality, it can come down to what Bluetooth signal they're receiving.
If it isn't aptx, then your quality will be lower than your earphones, due to older Bluetooth technology not giving you the best sound quality transmission


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Does anyone know if this tube is anything good?


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bluetooth headphones (even at £300) have always disappointed me.
> As for the quality, it can come down to what Bluetooth signal they're receiving.
> If it isn't aptx, then your quality will be lower than your earphones, due to older Bluetooth technology not giving you the best sound quality transmission


Both my Moto X and my S11 HD are supposed to support APTX. I don't really understand why the quality is bad









Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Both my Moto X and my S11 HD are supposed to support APTX. I don't really understand why the quality is bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my potato using Tapatalk


bad headphones? Can't comment other than that


----------



## Yahar

Just making sure, if I'm doing this correctly or whether there are any known issues with my setup:

PCI-E (through cpu) -> Creative ZxR -> RCA OUT -> O2 desktop amp -> HD 800 + Stereo Direct (in Creative Software, other crap disabled) + 24bit - 48 000 hz + windows volume 100% + foobar 100%

Thanks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Does anyone know if this tube is anything good?


Most likely it is not worth much.

The tube itself is a rectifier tube which does not usually go for a high dollar. It might fetch anywhere from 10-20 bucks on ebay. Its not a terribly popular rectifier either so it might take some time to sell.

The only way it would be worth something is if it is a rare edition, or some sort of military tube.

If you can some how find out who made it, I will be more than happy to do some more digging.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, check this out.






This might allow us to finally have static free USB audio.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Most likely it is not worth much.
> 
> The tube itself is a rectifier tube which does not usually go for a high dollar. It might fetch anywhere from 10-20 bucks on ebay. Its not a terribly popular rectifier either so it might take some time to sell.
> 
> The only way it would be worth something is if it is a rare edition, or some sort of military tube.
> 
> If you can some how find out who made it, I will be more than happy to do some more digging.


Thanks









No need to go through any trouble - I found it in some old radio looking thing in a warehouse at work and was curious because I do want to get a tube amp for my 'phones eventually.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to go through any trouble - I found it in some old radio looking thing in a warehouse at work and was curious because I do want to get a tube amp for my 'phones eventually.


Take pics of it all.

All you found is a rectifier tube. Chances are that that what ever it was attached to might be worth something.

Just PM me all the info. I will be happy to go through it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

If I ever get to see it again - I will!

I'm afraid I might never see the stuff again because I don't have to go in the warehouse often because I don't have open access to it while its being cleared out and stuff


----------



## phillyd

USP(O)S lost my TOSLINK Cable.

Hopefully they'll own up or Amazon will replace it. No rush because my S/PDIF DAC is still probably a week away.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> USP(O)S lost my TOSLINK Cable.
> 
> Hopefully they'll own up or Amazon will replace it. No rush because my S/PDIF DAC is still probably a week away.


If they really did, PM me your address. I have spares I can send you.


----------



## BoredErica

Why do you guys use optical?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do you guys use optical?


Very little or no interference.

Sometimes USB just has a lot of hum that gets amplified. Like if I hook my system into USB right now and moved the mouse around, I would generate noise.

Optical completely eliminates the sound.


----------



## BoredErica

I've never encountered noise like that except when I was using my earphones at the public library years ago.


----------



## phillyd

My GPU has coil whine which gets amplified really badly.

Thanks for the offer OC'ing Noob, might take you up on that.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Why do you guys use optical?


Groundloop 'n' stuff.
If your PC is grounded and you stick another grounded device to your USB-powered thingie, you end up with groundloop.
Groundloop == Static noise and all the usual "when I move the mouse I hear noises".

Optical doesn't use electricity to transfer the data so no metal is used on the cable, which practically kills all groundloops.

And ofc there is a chance that the PC has bad USB-ports/stuff.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Groundloop 'n' stuff.
> If your PC is grounded and you stick another grounded device to your USB-powered thingie, you end up with groundloop.
> Groundloop == Static noise and all the usual "when I move the mouse I hear noises".
> 
> Optical doesn't use electricity to transfer the data so no metal is used on the cable, which practically kills all groundloops.
> 
> And ofc there is a chance that the PC has bad USB-ports/stuff.


You need a good optical out though, not all are the same.
Same optical outputs have there timing a bit wrong (clock jitter)

My onboard optical out and the optical out from a Xonar DGX sound horrible compared to USB.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hmmm when I compared my xonar dx vs the crap on-board of my z77, I couldn't tell the slightest difference between both optical outputs.
Analogue was night and day though


----------



## BoredErica

What headphone do you guys think are the best looking headphones out there?

I've said my opinions before: I like the unmistakable look of the HD800s, but I like the looks of the Audeze LCD2/3 just as much if not even more. I look at all the other headphones that exist and they either look meh or ugly. I don't find Beats to be cool looking even though that's supposed to be an integral part of their allure. But I don't think Beats look bad either. I guess they are decent looking. STAX all look bad as a general rule, and the older Staxes are borderline disgusting looking.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Disgusting!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 
> Disgusting!




DISGUSTING


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've never encountered noise like that except when I was using my earphones at the public library years ago.


It's not on every system.

Mac products for instance have very quiet USB ports.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally agree with Darkwizzie. Stax cans look very ugly to me.


----------



## Tiihokatti

My opinion is that "headphones should look like headphones".
If they look like headphones they look good.
Stax looks like... a toaster?

But on the other hand I have never understood why ppl say that Behringer speakers are ugly


----------



## Moragg

Hello! Since you all know so much more about audio than me, I was wondering if you could help me out. My IEMs are pretty sensitive, so I was considering using a -10dB (or maybe more) in-line RCA attenuator in my setup.

Would you know which of these would give the best result:

PC>ODAC>Attenuator>O2>IE80s

or

PC>ODAC>O2>Attenuator>IE80s

or, if this is actually a bad idea. It's just with the ODAC having a 2Vrms I'll probably end up with a tiny fraction of usable volume control even at 1x gain, since if it's low I'll get channel imbalance, and I read it's best to keep source volume at 100%.

I haven't actually got the O2/ODAC yet, I'm planning everything out before I make this purchase.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Hello! Since you all know so much more about audio than me, I was wondering if you could help me out. My IEMs are pretty sensitive, so I was considering using a -10dB (or maybe more) in-line RCA attenuator in my setup.
> 
> Would you know which of these would give the best result:
> PC>ODAC>Attenuator>O2>IE80s
> or
> PC>ODAC>O2>Attenuator>IE80s
> 
> or, if this is actually a bad idea. It's just with the ODAC having a 2Vrms I'll probably end up with a tiny fraction of usable volume control even at 1x gain, since if it's low I'll get channel imbalance, and I read it's best to keep source volume at 100%.
> 
> I haven't actually got the O2/ODAC yet, I'm planning everything out before I make this purchase.


Just get the o2/odac and leave it at that.

You should not need an external attenuator.

Plus the IE80s are not THAT efficient where you would even need to worry about it.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just get the o2/odac and leave it at that.
> 
> You should not need an external attenuator.
> 
> Plus the IE80s are not THAT efficient where you would even need to worry about it.


It's not a case of need, just the idea that a -10dB (or more) in-line RCA attenuator like the GoldenJack would allow me to use most of the O2's attenuator at 1x gain, and since I quite often like some very quiet music it would let me reach those volumes without the channel imbalance.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Stax - one of the ugliest looking headphones IMO.
Wooden finished headphones = sexiest I've seen and owned.
D5K, D7K, Modded Denon, JVC Vistor, Fostex TH900 are my picks


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It's not a case of need, just the idea that a -10dB (or more) in-line RCA attenuator like the GoldenJack would allow me to use most of the O2's attenuator at 1x gain, and since I quite often like some very quiet music it would let me reach those volumes without the channel imbalance.


You are thinking about this WAYYYYYYYY too much.

I can understand your point, but if you do not have the o2 in your hands to test our your hypothesis, then you are simply speculating that there might be a gain issue.

I would simply buy the o2 and check to see if there is a gain issue before even worrying about an attenuator.

Plus, I would try to avoid having multiple attenuators working together. You are just adding more "stuff" in your audio chain which degrades the sound quality.

Either ONLY use an attenuator and keep the O2 potentiometer at max volume, or do not use an attenuator at all.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Stax - one of the ugliest looking headphones IMO.
> Wooden finished headphones = sexiest I've seen and owned.
> D5K, D7K, Modded Denon, JVC Vistor, Fostex TH900 are my picks


I'm not necessarily a fan of wooden headphones in general, just something about the wood and the pattern of holes on the LCDs that gets me all hot and bothered.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My opinion is that "headphones should look like headphones".
> If they look like headphones they look good.
> *Stax looks like... a toaster?*












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally agree with Darkwizzie. Stax cans look very ugly to me.


I think the STAX 007 is better than the older stuff, and the STAX 009 looks better than the STAX 007.

What about the Grados? They've got their own signature look.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I swear. I think I am like the only lambda fan in this whole forum.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not necessarily a fan of wooden headphones in general, just something about the wood and the pattern of holes on the LCDs that gets me all hot and bothered.


LCD2/3 is a temptress. Embrace the seduction!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I swear. I think I am like the only lambda fan in this whole forum.


Something like that, yea.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD2/3 is a temptress. Embrace the seduction!


It's often better to not fight the urges and give in. Much more pleasure that way.


----------



## phillyd

Good looking headphones? Custom HD800's


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Good looking headphones? Custom HD800's
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Those things are so vibrant in their color it almost looks like a concept art. TBH I'm just fine with stock HD800s. The black and white version looks decent but I wouldn't consider going for the other colors.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Those things are so vibrant in their color it almost looks like a concept art. TBH I'm just fine with stock HD800s. The black and white version looks decent but I wouldn't consider going for the other colors.


You can do theme however you want:
http://www.colorware.com/p-289-sennheiser-hd-800.aspx



And here's some white ones IRL


----------



## BoredErica

Meh, I still prefer the stock color scheme.







Barnacules has his own interesting looking HD800s as well. First time I saw an expensive headphone, I saw the picture on Amazon and I saw the picture of HD800s and I was like "Whoaaa...







What in the world?"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Actually I think the HD800 is one of the ugliest high end headphone. Right behind the fostex th-900.

Those fostex cups remind my of a custom bowling ball. I have never been able to get the image of wearing two halves of a bowling ball on my ears out of my head.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are thinking about this WAYYYYYYYY too much.
> 
> I can understand your point, but if you do not have the o2 in your hands to test our your hypothesis, then you are simply speculating that there might be a gain issue.
> 
> I would simply buy the o2 and check to see if there is a gain issue before even worrying about an attenuator.
> 
> Plus, I would try to avoid having multiple attenuators working together. You are just adding more "stuff" in your audio chain which degrades the sound quality.
> 
> Either ONLY use an attenuator and keep the O2 potentiometer at max volume, or do not use an attenuator at all.


These are expensive purchases for me, so I like to have everything planned out so I don't waste money. But I'll order the O2 and ODAC and see how it goes from there. That said, all the reviews I've read say they use very low volume settings on the O2, so I suspect it'll be necessary.

Only thing which I do need and haven't sorted out is the RCA interconnect - there seem to be a real shortage of short cables (pun not intended). None of the custom places do cables that short anyway, and the shortest I could find are 30cm long:

http://www.richersounds.com/product/hi-fi-interconnects/cambridge-audio/aud500-0.3m/camb-aud500-2ph-0.3m

While I don't particularly want to spend £20 on a 30cm (or less) cable, this cable is going to be permanently connecting these two so extra length is unecessary (as is snake oil).

(Just in case) for future reference: if I were to use the in-line attenuator as well as the O2's potentiometer, would I be better off placing it between the odac and o2 or after the o2?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> These are expensive purchases for me, so I like to have everything planned out so I don't waste money. But I'll order the O2 and ODAC and see how it goes from there. That said, all the reviews I've read say they use very low volume settings on the O2, so I suspect it'll be necessary.
> 
> Only thing which I do need and haven't sorted out is the RCA interconnect - there seem to be a real shortage of short cables (pun not intended). None of the custom places do cables that short anyway, and the shortest I could find are 30cm long:
> 
> http://www.richersounds.com/product/hi-fi-interconnects/cambridge-audio/aud500-0.3m/camb-aud500-2ph-0.3m
> 
> While I don't particularly want to spend £20 on a 30cm (or less) cable, this cable is going to be permanently connecting these two so extra length is unecessary (as is snake oil).
> 
> (Just in case) for future reference: if I were to use the in-line attenuator as well as the O2's potentiometer, would I be better off placing it between the odac and o2 or after the o2?


Doesn't JDS Labs have an option to get a Odac/amp combo with extra low gain? You have to specifically request it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I think the HD800 is one of the ugliest high end headphone. Right behind the fostex th-900.
> 
> Those fostex cups remind my of a custom bowling ball. I have never been able to get the image of wearing two halves of a bowling ball on my ears out of my head.


BURN HIM! BURN HIM AT THE STAKE!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I think the HD800 is one of the ugliest high end headphone. Right behind the fostex th-900.
> 
> Those fostex cups remind my of a custom bowling ball. I have never been able to get the image of wearing two halves of a bowling ball on my ears out of my head.


I agree about the fostex but the HD800 look fantastic IMO.

Even better are the various HiFiMans.

My HE-300



And my favorite looking HE, the 5LE:


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> http://www.richersounds.com/product/hi-fi-interconnects/cambridge-audio/aud500-0.3m/camb-aud500-2ph-0.3m
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't JDS Labs have an option to get a Odac/amp combo with extra low gain? You have to specifically request it though.
Click to expand...

I'm in the EU, so I'm getting mine from HeadnHifi, and they have a "Desktop" version O2 which has more features, like RCA in&out as well as 3.5mm in, so I'll be getting them separately. I'll have it customised with the SIP socket, and initially on 1x to 2x gain, and the latter should be enough for any of the really big stuff I throw at it, so 1x will be way too much for my 16ohm IE80s. It'll also make swapping the gain resistors (if I want, unlikely though) nice and easy.

Any thoughts on the RCA cable?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> These are expensive purchases for me, so I like to have everything planned out so I don't waste money. But I'll order the O2 and ODAC and see how it goes from there. That said, all the reviews I've read say they use very low volume settings on the O2, so I suspect it'll be necessary.
> 
> Only thing which I do need and haven't sorted out is the RCA interconnect - there seem to be a real shortage of short cables (pun not intended). None of the custom places do cables that short anyway, and the shortest I could find are 30cm long:
> http://www.richersounds.com/product/hi-fi-interconnects/cambridge-audio/aud500-0.3m/camb-aud500-2ph-0.3m
> 
> While I don't particularly want to spend £20 on a 30cm (or less) cable, this cable is going to be permanently connecting these two so extra length is unecessary (as is snake oil).
> 
> (Just in case) for future reference: if I were to use the in-line attenuator as well as the O2's potentiometer, would I be better off placing it between the odac and o2 or after the o2?


Honestly, I absolutely love cambridge audio for affordable audio, BUT there is no reason to spend that much on a RCA cable. Even spending 10 pounds is pushing it.

Totally dubbed or another UK member should be able to help you out with the cables. IDK where you can find cheap and decent RCA cables in the UK, but I am sure they can help.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Any thoughts on the RCA cable?


Monoprice's Premium RCA cables are VERY good for the price. Don't know about availability in the UK though, the shortest is 45cm though.

The PYST cables by Schiit would be good, but are expensive. Think those are 15cm or so. Still, availability is an issue.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do you mean suggestions for an RCA cable to use?
> 
> If so, Monoprice's Premium RCA cables are VERY good for the price. Don't know about availability in the UK though.


He's in the UK, otherwise I would agree.


----------



## phillyd

Edited the above post.

I had two orders to Velodyne for their V-pulse IEM which should've cost $33 due to coupons charge my account for $100. (bought, canceled, bought canceled). After all was refunded they called and said they were sending me the VPulse IEM free. Great CS! Can't wait.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel* 

Honestly, I absolutely love cambridge audio for affordable audio, BUT there is no reason to spend that much on a RCA cable. Even spending 10 pounds is pushing it.

Totally dubbed or another UK member should be able to help you out with the cables. IDK where you can find cheap and decent RCA cables in the UK, but I am sure they can help.

Great, I'll keep that as an option if @Totally Dubbed hasn't got a cheaper alternative. Thanks!

Quote:
Originally Posted by *phillyd* 

Do you mean suggestions for an RCA cable to use?

If so, Monoprice's Premium RCA cables are VERY good for the price.


> The PYST cables by Schiit would be good, but are expensive. Think those are 15cm or so. Still, availability is an issue.


I'm in the UK, no monoprice here







I'm more concerned with getting something which won't touch the audio - at less than 1ft it probably just needs to be decent plugs and shielding.

Ooh, the PYST looks to be the perfect length. I'll look into UK availability, thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Great, I'll keep that as an option if @Totally Dubbed hasn't got a cheaper alternative. Thanks!
> 
> I'm in the UK, no monoprice here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned with getting something which won't touch the audio - at less than 1ft it probably just needs to be decent plugs and shielding.


Wish everybody would just come down and live in America sometimes.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wish everybody would just come down and live in America *California* sometimes.


Not all of America is so audio/tech friendly


----------



## Moragg

http://www.electromod.co.uk/product-detail.asp?P=40 UK supplier found! Also, love what PYST stands for - "Put Your Schiit Together"


----------



## phillyd

I was talking to my best friend and my (very Christian) dad was around when I mentioned a Schiit product and I had to explain it to him but it was quite funny.

Good find on those PYST cables too!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I was talking to my best friend and my (very Christian) dad was around when I mentioned a Schiit product and I had to explain it to him but it was quite funny.
> 
> Good find on those PYST cables too!


I want a Schiit Stack for no other reason than to introduce it as a Schiit Stack. I'll have to make do with the PYST cable though









If they had decent gain options and functionality to rival the O2/ODAC combo (or at least, and equivalent price to the US, this $1->£1 conversion is bullschiit) then I'd go for the Schiit Stack. Oh, and a black colour scheme.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Hello! Since you all know so much more about audio than me, I was wondering if you could help me out. My IEMs are pretty sensitive, so I was considering using a -10dB (or maybe more) in-line RCA attenuator in my setup.
> 
> Would you know which of these would give the best result:
> PC>ODAC>Attenuator>O2>IE80s
> or
> PC>ODAC>O2>Attenuator>IE80s
> 
> or, if this is actually a bad idea. It's just with the ODAC having a 2Vrms I'll probably end up with a tiny fraction of usable volume control even at 1x gain, since if it's low I'll get channel imbalance, and I read it's best to keep source volume at 100%.
> 
> I haven't actually got the O2/ODAC yet, I'm planning everything out before I make this purchase.


Attenuator before amp.

What has been stated earlier about using both an attenuator and the pot doesn't really have any technical merit (not true).

If you plan to use more of the volume rotation range and if you use 100% software volume, yes, you will need an attenuator. Max volume on O2 / ODAC and 1x gain would get you 122 dB SPL on 116 dB / 1V SPL sets like the IE 80. Yes, that's way too loud.

I wouldn't fret too much about having a few feet on the interconnect with regards to sound quality unless you're already sure you're picking up interference.


----------



## BoredErica

Anybody have any thoughts on the Audeze LCD-X? I kept thinking both the LCD-X and LCD-XC are both closed back for some reason. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


LCD-XC was quite disappointing.
LCD-X to me seemed nice, but the LCD3 was the nail on the head - at least for me.

These were all demos


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Attenuator before amp.
> 
> What has been stated earlier about using both an attenuator and the pot doesn't really have any technical merit (not true).
> 
> If you plan to use more of the volume rotation range and if you use 100% software volume, yes, you will need an attenuator. Max volume on O2 / ODAC and 1x gain would get you 122 dB SPL on 116 dB / 1V SPL sets like the IE 80. Yes, that's way too loud.
> 
> I wouldn't fret too much about having a few feet on the interconnect with regards to sound quality unless you're already sure you're picking up interference.


Ah, that's good to hear. I couldn't find the IE80 specs, but 116dB/1V would translate to 110dB/0.5V, correct? Which, if fed by the ODAC at 2Vrms would barely give me any wiggle room for volume.

Ideally (for the IE80's anyway) I'd want just over 1/4 the ODAC's voltage, which would mean a -12dB attenuator, so a -10dB would be pretty much perfect. Would you have any experience with these and be able to recommend a good attenuator if so?

It's less about worrying about sound quality as it is about being neat. The PYST cables are the perfect length for the O2/ODAC stack, so there's no nead to messily hide a loop of cable.

NB: all maths was done as by nwavguy's gain and power articles, please let me know if I've done anything wrong.


----------



## mikeaj

Weird, I checked headroom (headphone.com) and saw the 116 dB figure. I assume that means dB SPL and actually 116 dB SPL / 1 V (rms) input. It's more common to list sensitivity in dB SPL / 1 mW input, but Sennheiser tends to use dB SPL / 1 V, while often not specifying which is meant.
http://www.headphone.com/products/sennheiser-ie-80

But on Sennheiser's website-and thus pretty much everywhere else, I would think-it lists 125 dB, which is significantly more. 125 dB SPL / 1 V converts to 107 dB SPL / 1 mW for 16 ohms sets, which still isn't the 116 dB I saw earlier. I'm just going to chalk this up to some error on headroom's part.

If you want something neat, how about O2 and ODAC in one enclosure? Or just some other DAC/amp?

An attenuator should just be some resistors. Technically some with lower noise and more ideal properties might be slightly better, but whatever you get should be suitable, I would think. Anyway, given 125 dB SPL / 1 V, don't be shy about attenuators in the 12-20 dB range. Or just


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I swear. I think I am like the only lambda fan in this whole forum.


You don't want to know what I did with my Lambdas before I sold them.

You don't want to know what I do with my Omegas every time I listen to them, either.

Eargasmic sound and orgasmic looks IMHO.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Attenuator before amp.
> 
> What has been stated earlier about using both an attenuator and the pot doesn't really have any technical merit (not true).
> 
> If you plan to use more of the volume rotation range and if you use 100% software volume, yes, you will need an attenuator. Max volume on O2 / ODAC and 1x gain would get you 122 dB SPL on 116 dB / 1V SPL sets like the IE 80. Yes, that's way too loud.
> 
> I wouldn't fret too much about having a few feet on the interconnect with regards to sound quality unless you're already sure you're picking up interference.


Dirty attentuator + Dirty pot = dirty sound.

Sure, in an ideal situation you are right. But when is the real world ideal?

People use cheap pots in the O2 and unless you spend a crap ton of money, attenuators are generally cheap Chinese crap too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How do you guys feel about monthly freebies for CD album under $20 of one's choice?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How do you guys feel about monthly freebies for CD album under $20 of one's choice?


Sounds awesome! I'd love to get some extra music


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Dirty attentuator + Dirty pot = dirty sound.
> 
> Sure, in an ideal situation you are right. But when is the real world ideal?
> 
> People use cheap pots in the O2 and unless you spend a crap ton of money, attenuators are generally cheap Chinese crap too.


What is your criteria for classifying an attenuator or potentiometer as dirty in this context? Physically dirty or otherwise not getting a reliable connection? That's only a thing for potentiometers, really just manifested by scratchy sounds on rotation. How do you characterize the resulting "dirty sound"?

These are both just passive resistive elements, nothing too special. It's not like the cheap stuff actually sounds any worse here usually-maybe just more prone to breaking and maybe with slightly higher noise, or for the pots, worse channel balance through the range (well documented, not a problem at mid-high rotations), a bit more crosstalk (which is usually in overkill ranges for headphone amps). From a user's perspective, this is already giving them more thought than they deserve, really.

The normal pot in the O2 is an Alps RK097 anyway: cheap but not dirt cheap and fair enough. I mean, what are you really expecting from an audio pot, anyway? A high quality stepped attenuator is going to be more consistent through its range, but this gets me to the main part I'm not understanding:

if the pot or the separate attenuator are too poor to use in tandem, why is it okay to use one and not the other? It's not like any imperfections are grossly compounding.


----------



## -SE7EN-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My opinion is that "headphones should look like headphones".
> If they look like headphones they look good.
> Stax looks like... a toaster?
> 
> But on the other hand I have never understood why ppl say that Behringer speakers are ugly


that looks like some sort of foreign electric socket


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> What is your criteria for classifying an attenuator or potentiometer as dirty in this context? Physically dirty or otherwise not getting a reliable connection? That's only a thing for potentiometers, really just manifested by scratchy sounds on rotation. How do you characterize the resulting "dirty sound"?
> 
> These are both just passive resistive elements, nothing too special. It's not like the cheap stuff actually sounds any worse here usually-maybe just more prone to breaking and maybe with slightly higher noise, or for the pots, worse channel balance through the range (well documented, not a problem at mid-high rotations), a bit more crosstalk (which is usually in overkill ranges for headphone amps). From a user's perspective, this is already giving them more thought than they deserve, really.
> 
> The normal pot in the O2 is an Alps RK097 anyway: cheap but not dirt cheap and fair enough. I mean, what are you really expecting from an audio pot, anyway? A high quality stepped attenuator is going to be more consistent through its range, but this gets me to the main part I'm not understanding:
> 
> if the pot or the separate attenuator are too poor to use in tandem, why is it okay to use one and not the other? *It's not like any imperfections are grossly compounding*.


Ideally any pot at 100% volume acts as a straight wire. (I am assuming you know this)

Trying to force the o2 pot to act like a straight wire while you use a external attenuation is going to have a straighter signal path than if you tried to use two separate resistive devices at once.

Will the imperfections compound grossly? Probably not. But will the number of imperfections of the total system be increased if you try to use two pots? Yes.

So why bother risking it? If you have a fancy and expensive attenuator....._*use it*_.

Don't let the attenuator go to waste by simply using it as a resistor box.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> http://www.electromod.co.uk/product-detail.asp?P=40 UK supplier found! Also, love what PYST stands for - "Put Your Schiit Together"


£17 + postage I assume? You're better of taking a trip to richer sounds and getting the Cambridge audio cables. There's nothing wrong with spending £20 on a 0.3M long interconnect - they're great quality cables.
I have those exact cables for my Schiit modi/magni stack.

When it comes to analogue cables, up to a certain price point it does change and improve the sound quality.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Epiphany acoustics do amazing interconnects at a cheap price, I would check them out


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Weird, I checked headroom (headphone.com) and saw the 116 dB figure. I assume that means dB SPL and actually 116 dB SPL / 1 V (rms) input. It's more common to list sensitivity in dB SPL / 1 mW input, but Sennheiser tends to use dB SPL / 1 V, while often not specifying which is meant.
> http://www.headphone.com/products/sennheiser-ie-80
> 
> But on Sennheiser's website-and thus pretty much everywhere else, I would think-it lists 125 dB, which is significantly more. 125 dB SPL / 1 V converts to 107 dB SPL / 1 mW for 16 ohms sets, which still isn't the 116 dB I saw earlier. I'm just going to chalk this up to some error on headroom's part.
> 
> If you want something neat, how about O2 and ODAC in one enclosure? Or just some other DAC/amp?
> 
> An attenuator should just be some resistors. Technically some with lower noise and more ideal properties might be slightly better, but whatever you get should be suitable, I would think. Anyway, given 125 dB SPL / 1 V, don't be shy about attenuators in the 12-20 dB range. Or just


Not going for one encolsure, because I get the most functionality with them separate, and can use the attenuators in this way too.

I might just ring up Sennheiser and see if I can speak to someone who can tell me directly. The specs of the IE80 also say they have a passive attenuation of 26dB, whatever that means









*Edit:* It means attenuation of outside noise - i.e. isolation.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Will the imperfections compound grossly? Probably not. But will the number of imperfections of the total system be increased if you try to use two pots? Yes.


Goldenjacks seem to have all-around good reviews, and I don't think the change will be audiable. If anything, the benefit of being able to use the full range of my potentiometer will almost certainly outweigh a resistor. I'm a physics/maths person, and as long as they have *similar capacitance, resistance*, and use relatively high quality copper/silver, there's no reason for anything bad to creep in. The "similar" bit is probably the most important bit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> £17 + postage I assume? You're better of taking a trip to richer sounds and getting the Cambridge audio cables. There's nothing wrong with spending £20 on a *0.3M* long interconnect - they're great quality cables.
> I have those exact cables for my Schiit modi/magni stack.
> 
> When it comes to analogue cables, up to a certain price point it does change and improve the sound quality.


Still longer than I want, the Schiit PYST is still the neater option.

I do fail to see why either of these is better than the other - I doubt there's much more to be had from either of these in terms of SQ, and they are adequately shielded. At best the difference is of form, in which case the PYST wins unless it has inferior jacks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Epiphany acoustics do amazing interconnects at a cheap price, I would check them out


I did, but they're all so expensive. When I'm spending ~£25 on the interconnect I really don't want to be spending more than £20 on a cable, and for the reasons mentioned above I think what you're really paying for is peace of mind and build quality rather than SQ. If they could offer me a 15/20cm version at £20 I'd consider it, but otherwise it's too much.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Goldenjacks seem to have all-around good reviews, and I don't think the change will be audiable. If anything, the benefit of being able to use the full range of my potentiometer will almost certainly outweigh a resistor. I'm a physics/maths person, and as long as they have *similar capacitance, resistance*, and use relatively high quality copper/silver, there's no reason for anything bad to creep in. The "similar" bit is probably the most important bit.


Look, this does not require science or testing, or anything else.

All it requires is a simple matter of logic.

The golden jacks is something your are paying good money for right? IDK how much it is, but lets just say it's 30 bucks.

I feel fairly confident that you could just an external attenuator alone and have decent volume control.

Why would you buy a 30 dollar attenuator just so that you can use a cheap stock potentiometer?

Just use your attenuator to it's fullest potential and get your money's worth and avoid any manufacturing imperfections in a cheap stock pot.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Not going for one encolsure, becauseI get the most functionality with them separate, and can use the attenuators in this way too.
> 
> I might just ring up Sennheiser and see if I can speak to someone who can tell me directly. The specs of the IE80 also say they have a passive attenuation of 26dB, whatever that means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit:* It means attenuation of outside noise - i.e. isolation.
> 
> Goldenjacks seem to have all-around good reviews, and I don't think the change will be audiable. If anything, the benefit of being able to use the full range of my potentiometer will almost certainly outweigh a resistor. I'm a physics/maths person, and as long as they have *similar capacitance, resistance*, and use relatively high quality copper/silver, there's no reason for anything bad to creep in. The "similar" bit is probably the most important bit.
> 
> Still longer than I want, the Schiit PYST is still the neater option.
> 
> I do fail to see why either of these is better than the other - I doubt there's much more to be had from either of these in terms of SQ, and they are adequately shielded. At best the difference is of form, in which case the PYST wins unless it has inferior jacks.
> 
> I did, but they're all so expensive. When I'm spending ~£25 on the interconnect I really don't want to be spending more than £20 on a cable, and for the reasons mentioned above I think what you're really paying for is peace of mind and build quality rather than SQ. If they could offer me a 15/20cm version at £20 I'd consider it, but otherwise it's too much.


contact Oliver from there and tell him I sent you.
Ask to see if you can get it at that price. They're excellent cables, I bought one myself and been rock solid for over a year now


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Look, this does not require science or testing, or anything else.
> 
> All it requires is a simple matter of logic.
> 
> The golden jacks is something your are paying good money for right? IDK how much it is, but lets just say it's 30 bucks.
> 
> I feel fairly confident that you could just an external attenuator alone and have decent volume control.
> 
> Why would you buy a 30 dollar attenuator just so that you can use a cheap stock potentiometer?
> 
> Just use your attenuator to it's fullest potential and get your money's worth and avoid any manufacturing imperfections in a cheap stock pot.


Cheap =! bad. nwavguy measured the stuff properly and found these to be very good potentiometers. The attenuator is just so I can have greater control is all. The attenuator I'm using is an in-line attenuator so has fixed attenuation, so using it to control volume is anyway not an option.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> contact Oliver from there and tell him I sent you.
> Ask to see if you can get it at that price. They're excellent cables, I bought one myself and been rock solid for over a year now


Thank you so much! I've already sent them an enquiry to see if they'll make a shorter version (I think they make them themselves) for the lower price, I'll mention your recommendation in the next correspondence. I couldn't find a contact number unfortunately.

At the very least looks-wise they have the Schiit PYST and AUD500 beat hands-down.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Cheap =! bad. nwavguy measured the stuff properly and found these to be very good potentiometers. The attenuator is just so I can have greater control is all. The attenuator I'm using is an in-line attenuator so has fixed attenuation, so using it to control volume is anyway not an option.
> 
> Thank you so much! I've already sent them an enquiry to see if they'll make a shorter version (I think they make them themselves) for the lower price, I'll mention your recommendation in the next correspondence. I couldn't find a contact number unfortunately.
> At the very least looks-wise they have the Schiit PYST and AUD500 beat hands-down.


oh yeah they're all hand made by Olivier.
Good quality wires and very sexy imo.

I bought my wire and o2d from there.


----------



## Widdyjudas

Joining.
Complete setup, with Asus Xonar DGX.


Cans, Philips Fidelio X1. Also Sennheiser IE8, but too lazy to photo.


Dac, Aune X1


Previous headphones: Audio technica M50, senn hd650, Hifiman He400.
Future buy: AKG K712, hopefully JH13 and Senn HD800.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> oh yeah they're all hand made by Olivier.
> Good quality wires and very sexy imo.
> 
> I bought my wire and o2d from there.


After finding a detailed breakdown of what's inside from another review, I think these are almost definitely going to be the ones I get if I can get a shorter version at a lower price.

I'll let you know how it goes, thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> After finding a detailed breakdown of what's inside from another review, I think these are almost definitely going to be the ones I get if I can get a shorter version at a lower price.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes, thanks!


glad i could help dude


----------



## Magical Eskimo

AFAIK the Cambridge audio cables are the same length as the PYST cables.

My schiit stack with the Cambridge audio 0.3M interconnects


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> AFAIK the Cambridge audio cables are the same length as the PYST cables.


PYST are 15cm (6inches) long, so half that.

When it comes down to it, the Atratus look better (or at least, match my black O2 & ODAC better) and are the only ones I could find an internal breakdown of, and I liked what they had inside. And they seem very durable, which is good as they'll be used for many, many years.

If Oliver is able to make me a custom length then they are, for the purpose, perfect as far as I'm concerned.

Also, nice setup!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> PYST are 15cm (6inches) long, so half that.
> 
> When it comes down to it, the Atratus look better (or at least, match my black O2 & ODAC better) and are the only ones I could find an internal breakdown of, and I liked what they had inside. And they seem very durable, which is good as they'll be used for many, many years.
> 
> If Oliver is able to make me a custom length then they are, for the purpose, perfect as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Also, nice setup!


Oh wow I never knew they were that short. They must be very flexible because I had to really train my cables to stop them lifting the amp up off the DAC lol.

Thanks! I want a tube amp eventually but no idea what I want yet exactly.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Hmm...
One of the local shops started carrying Superlux HD381 IEM's, maybe I should pick one for my next weeks Helsinki trip (The DT770/HE-400 are *not* portable).

The 25€ price tag wouldn't hurt even if they end up as junk.
EDIT: Bah, pulled the trigger on the HD381F. At least I'll be able to listen to music during the 2x5h drives.


----------



## Moragg

Unfortunately I can't get custom length Atratus cables (manufacturing is outsourced), but that turns out not to matter since they "only" coil into 10mm loops, so I'd have needed at least 30cm of cable for each bit, at which point I may as well get the full 50cm.

So really it comes down to:

£17 PYST

£20 Cambridge Audio

£35 Atratus

The first two have barely any reviews so it's really hard to choose


----------



## WhiteWulfe

On the topic of sexy headphones, I find the K712's ~VERY~ sexy. Not as sexy as say a pair of LCD-2's, but the AKG K712's are quite lovely in their own right ^_^


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I agree that the K712 is very sexy, specially the copper accent/headband! I'm so upset that all my money is tied up to my car right now! I'd get them at massdrop right now if I had the extra cash!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Unfortunately I can't get custom length Atratus cables (manufacturing is outsourced), but that turns out not to matter since they "only" coil into 10mm loops, so I'd have needed at least 30cm of cable for each bit, at which point I may as well get the full 50cm.
> 
> So really it comes down to:
> 
> £17 PYST
> £20 Cambridge Audio
> £35 Atratus
> 
> The first two have barely any reviews so it's really hard to choose


never heard of pyst, go for Cambridge audio bro


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> never heard of pyst, go for Cambridge audio bro


The PYST is the 'put your schiit together' cable from Schiit.

Also, moragg, check postage on Electromod, I think its quite expensive. Although the dude that owns Electromod lives in Bracknell if you're near there so you might be able to go pick one up yourself


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> The PYST is the 'put your schiit together' cable from Schiit.
> 
> Also, moragg, check postage on Electromod, I think its quite expensive. Although the dude that owns Electromod lives in Bracknell if you're near there so you might be able to go pick one up yourself


stay away from that schiit, it comes from the USA, thus import fees and whatnot will be high


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> stay away from that schiit, it comes from the USA, thus import fees and whatnot will be high


http://www.electromod.co.uk/ is the only UK supplier, it's where my Schiit stack came from. I'm sure I remember the postage being expensive from his website though, still cheaper than getting it from the US, however!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Understood!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Understood!


I just noticed you hit 10K posts milestone







gratz!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How do you guys feel about monthly freebies for CD album under $20 of one's choice?


Most of you probably missed this buried a few pages back, but what do you guys think?

Added a poll, figured it would be easier.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of you probably missed this buried a few pages back, but what do you guys think?


I was just thinking about buying Tuomas Holopainen - Life & Times of Scrooge. *wink, wink*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I was just thinking about buying Tuomas Holopainen - Life & Times of Scrooge. *wink, wink*


LOL well if I decide to go ahead with this, definitely try out your chances!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> stay away from that schiit, it comes from the USA, thus import fees and whatnot will be high
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.electromod.co.uk/ is the only UK supplier, it's where my Schiit stack came from. I'm sure I remember the postage being expensive from his website though, still cheaper than getting it from the US, however!
Click to expand...

Only thing left to check then: does anyone have the Cambridge Audio (AUD500 ideally) interconnects and would be able to tell me the smallest diameter loop they would be comfortable leaving them in 24/7?

Cambridge Audio look to be the best options, as I doubt the Atratus sound noticeably better. In theory though with one loop the Atratus should fit perfectly with a bit of slack, whereas the AUD500s are just an awkward size. The Schiit's PYST also fit perfectly, but must sacrifice some shielding and guage to get the flexibility they have, but I would've trusted Schiit to make good interconnects which are good enough to make no audiable difference to the sound.

PYST+P&P would be more than the AUD500s but neater... I might just get the atratus anyway, seeing as it's longer cable so has better resale value. Also looks better, which in the audiophile world means sounds better and so has better resale value









Also, for anyone who hasn't yet, read the Schiit PYST description: http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables it's absolute gold.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Only thing left to check then: does anyone have the Cambridge Audio (AUD500 ideally) interconnects and would be able to tell me the smallest diameter loop they would be comfortable leaving them in 24/7?
> 
> Cambridge Audio look to be the best options, as I doubt the Atratus sound noticeably better. In theory though with one loop the Atratus should fit perfectly with a bit of slack, whereas the AUD500s are just an awkward size. The Schiit's PYST also fit perfectly, but must sacrifice some shielding and guage to get the flexibility they have, but I would've trusted Schiit to make good interconnects which are good enough to make no audiable difference to the sound.
> 
> PYST+P&P would be more than the AUD500s but neater... I might just get the atratus anyway, seeing as it's longer cable so has better resale value. Also looks better, which in the audiophile world means sounds better and so has better resale value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone who hasn't yet, read the Schiit PYST description: http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables it's absolute gold.


I have gone from cheapo Mediabridge/BlueRigger interconnects to custom fancy, smancy silver plated OOC copper interconnects and personally, I couldn't tell a difference in sound quality. Maybe it's just my equipment and ears, but I personally believe the most you will ever need is a normal OFC (at the most) copper cable for interconnects.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have gone from cheapo Mediabridge/BlueRigger interconnects to custom fancy, smancy silver plated OOC copper interconnects and personally, I couldn't tell a difference in sound quality. Maybe it's just my equipment and ears, but I personally believe the most you will ever need is a normal OFC (at the most) copper cable for interconnects.


The thing is the better cables have better build quality, and as I'm hoping the O2+ODAC (+attenuator+cable) setup will last me at least a decade it's worth spending more for better quality cables. And the Atratus certainly look the part.

I think I've found a winner though:

http://www.fisual.co.uk/product/67/fisual-rio-stereo-phono-cable/

I use their headphone extension cable (2m) and been very nice and solid quality wise, as you said it shouldn't be any different audio-wise (double shielded, good conductors used) and their 0.5m version would fit perfectly. Unless anyone would have reasons to avoid Fisual this is only £17 (free delivery) so 1/2 of the Atratus. It also looks reliable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> The thing is the better cables have better build quality, and as I'm hoping the O2+ODAC (+attenuator+cable) setup will last me at least a decade it's worth spending more for better quality cables. And the Atratus certainly look the part.
> 
> I think I've found a winner though:
> http://www.fisual.co.uk/product/67/fisual-rio-stereo-phono-cable/
> 
> I use their headphone extension cable (2m) and been very nice and solid quality wise, as you said it shouldn't be any different audio-wise (double shielded, good conductors used) and their 0.5m version would fit perfectly. Unless anyone would have reasons to avoid Fisual this is only £17 (free delivery) so 1/2 of the Atratus. It also looks reliable.


Sort of. There definitely needs to be a base level in quality, but beyond that, I find it worthless to spend more money on cables, especially interconnects.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I just noticed you hit 10K posts milestone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gratz!


Thanks buddy!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of you probably missed this buried a few pages back, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Added a poll, figured it would be easier.


Epic bro! Yes please








Although if you can make it international somehow?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Only thing left to check then: does anyone have the Cambridge Audio (AUD500 ideally) interconnects and would be able to tell me the smallest diameter loop they would be comfortable leaving them in 24/7?
> 
> Cambridge Audio look to be the best options, as I doubt the Atratus sound noticeably better. In theory though with one loop the Atratus should fit perfectly with a bit of slack, whereas the AUD500s are just an awkward size. The Schiit's PYST also fit perfectly, but must sacrifice some shielding and guage to get the flexibility they have, but I would've trusted Schiit to make good interconnects which are good enough to make no audiable difference to the sound.
> 
> PYST+P&P would be more than the AUD500s but neater... I might just get the atratus anyway, seeing as it's longer cable so has better resale value. Also looks better, which in the audiophile world means sounds better and so has better resale value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone who hasn't yet, read the Schiit PYST description: http://schiit.com/products/pyst-cables it's absolute gold.


decisions decisions!

What I find funny about the description - is that you're not sure if you would then spend $500 on an amp with them. Not sure you can take a company like that seriously by just reading the front cover.
Of course they've got a good rep - but that's for people that are on forums or that look around.
If I were to land on a website like that, out of the blue for say....car parts. I wouldn't buy a single thing from them, in fear of getting scammed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have gone from cheapo Mediabridge/BlueRigger interconnects to custom fancy, smancy silver plated OOC copper interconnects and personally, I couldn't tell a difference in sound quality. Maybe it's just my equipment and ears, but I personally believe the most you will ever need is a normal OFC (at the most) copper cable for interconnects.


To me I can tell quite a difference in the "openness" and "highs" of the music - via a el Cheapo cable and an OFC copper/silver cable.
With headphones I noticed the difference even more.

Is it something I would spend £100 on - nope.
Is it something I would spend £25-30 for - very much so.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> PYST are 15cm (6inches) long, so half that.
> 
> When it comes down to it, the Atratus look better (or at least, match my black O2 & ODAC better) and are the only ones I could find an internal breakdown of, and I liked what they had inside. And they seem very durable, which is good as they'll be used for many, many years.
> 
> If Oliver is able to make me a custom length then they are, for the purpose, perfect as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Also, nice setup!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow I never knew they were that short. They must be very flexible because I had to really train my cables to stop them lifting the amp up off the DAC lol.
> 
> Thanks! I want a tube amp eventually but no idea what I want yet exactly.
Click to expand...

Nah, IIRC the PYST RCA is quite known for lifting up the Magni in a Magni/Modi stack.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Thanks buddy!
> Epic bro! Yes please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although if you can make it international somehow?
> 
> To me I can tell quite a difference in the "openness" and "highs" of the music - via a el Cheapo cable and an OFC copper/silver cable.
> With headphones I noticed the difference even more.
> 
> Is it something I would spend £100 on - nope.
> Is it something I would spend £25-30 for - very much so.


I will see what I can do about making it international.









I think there might be some confusion here. We are making the same statement. I am saying there is no point in going higher than a basic OFC cable as opposed to buying an expensive OCC or silver cable. My understanding of your post suggests that you are saying the same thing. Am I wrong?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will see what I can do about making it international.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there might be some confusion here. We are making the same statement. I am saying there is no point in going higher than a basic OFC cable as opposed to buying an expensive OCC or silver cable. My understanding of your post suggests that you are saying the same thing. Am I wrong?


No you're not wrong - I misread/misunderstood, my apologies


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Here's my Cambridge Audio AU500 interconnects, they're pretty flexible and easy to train so they don't lift apart my Schiit stack


----------



## OC'ing Noob

To qualify my previous statements, I consider a basic OFC interconnect cable "cheapo" considering the alternatives out there. When I say cheap, I am referring to $10-15 OFC cables, not the bottom of the barrel crap copper cables from say Radioshack.


----------



## Moragg

The Fisual is £17 so ~$28. Is there anything about it that would make it fall into the "cheapo cable" category and not perform as well as the Atratus (£35 or $60)? It seems to be electrically sufficient and solidly built, which is all you really need in a cable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> The Fisual is £17 so ~$28. Is there anything about it that would make it fall into the "cheapo cable" category and not perform as well as the Atratus (£35 or $60)? It seems to be electrically sufficient and solidly built, which is all you really need in a cable.


I personally think the only thing that matters for build quality is the following:
- OFC
- Proper sleeving
- Properly soldered connectors

My opinion is that anything beyond that is a waste of money. Honestly, cables should be the last thing anyone is concerned about. For me, the priority goes: headphones > amp > dac > source media > headphone cable > interconnects.


----------



## BoredErica

I just use the stock cables that comes with whatever. Yesh. Build quality as a main reason itself to buy a more expensive cable doesn't make sense... If a $3 cable breaks 3 times, that's still cheaper than buying a $20 cable. I mean, unless replacing that cable is so annoying it's better to spend more, or you think cables make a difference but there are two cables, both of which are good but one is say, $20+ but still has crappy build quality, another is $40 and has good build quality... in which case I'm asking myself why a $20+ cable has bad build quality. Or one wants to take the cables on the go everywhere, in which case I'd be more worried about the headphones themselves.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally think the only thing that matters for build quality is the following:
> - OFC
> - Proper sleeving
> - Properly soldered connectors
> 
> My opinion is that anything beyond that is a waste of money. Honestly, cables should be the last thing anyone is concerned about. For me, the priority goes: headphones > amp > dac > source media > headphone cable > interconnects.


I agree with this.
For me:
Earphones > source > amp > interconnect > earphone/headphone cable

That said:
If I have a bad amp that's coloured for example, then it makes everything else higher up the food chain sound different/bad.
If I have a poor interconnect, I won't get the "full range" from my amp.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with this.
> For me:
> Earphones > source > amp > interconnect > earphone/headphone cable
> 
> That said:
> If I have a bad amp that's coloured for example, then it makes everything else higher up the food chain sound different/bad.
> If I have a poor interconnect, I won't get the "full range" from my amp.


A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. It's just you don't need a lot to make a good interconnect, and since Fisual doesn't seem to have anything "questionable" I'll probably go with that. It's just surprising about how the vast majority of the reviews for the Atratus said it had much better sub-bass, but I suspect that's to do with the black colour. I might believe there could be a physical reason for differences at extremities, but I would also expect these extremities to be well outside the percievable range for humans.

I read a funny story on headfi, of how the world's best cable experts were called to try out some new TOTL cables, and left gushing about how amazing they were and were hearing things they never had before. When one inquired as to the source being used, it turned out the TOTL source had had some problems so the engineers had substituted it with an iPod


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> A chain is only as strong as it's weakest link. It's just you don't need a lot to make a good interconnect, and since Fisual doesn't seem to have anything "questionable" I'll probably go with that. It's just surprising about how the vast majority of the reviews for the Atratus said it had much better sub-bass, but I suspect that's to do with the black colour. I _might_ believe there _could_ be a physical reason for differences at extremities, but I would also expect these extremities to be well outside the percievable range for humans.
> 
> I read a funny story on headfi, of how the world's best cable experts were called to try out some new TOTL cables, and left gushing about how amazing they were and were hearing things they never had before. When one inquired as to the source being used, it turned out the TOTL source had had some problems so the engineers had substituted it with an iPod


That's head-fi for you








Anyway - as for what you said - agreed !
In terms of better sub-bass - all I can relate to is having reviewed the TF10 with 3 different cables (2 of them custom, one stock).
I heard huge differences in the mids and highs and the airy nature.
Sub-bass was no different, but MID-bass was different a little - that's due to the greater/lesser emphasis on mid-bass vs mids on some cables.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's head-fi for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway - as for what you said - agreed !
> In terms of better sub-bass - all I can relate to is having reviewed the TF10 with 3 different cables (2 of them custom, one stock).
> I heard huge differences in the mids and highs and the airy nature.
> Sub-bass was no different, but MID-bass was different a little - that's due to the greater/lesser emphasis on mid-bass vs mids on some cables.


Was this a proper double blind test? I hate to be pedantic, but it seems like the only truly reliable form of test available. Just carrying out a DBT properly would necessitate a lot of measurements (I'd like at least 50) to reduce statistical errors into a useful range, and that requires a VERY patient helper.

Anyway, while trying to find the actual science behind this I came across some interesting quotes and ideas:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/illuminated-cables-laws-physics-page-2 <- claims Newton's First Law of Motion is incorrect due to gravity

http://forums.naimaudio.com/topic/the-physics-of-cable-burn-in?reply=1566878606426227 <- second poster thinks increasing temperature reduces resistance.

Quote:http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB120044692027492991?mg=reno64-wsj&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB120044692027492991.html.html%3Fmod%3Dtechnology_main_promo_left


> I've learned over the years that audiophiles actually come in two varieties: the totally insane and the merely crazy.


*and the actually useful post:*

Quote:http://www.avrev.com/forum/cables/1874-dispelling-audio-myths-cable-lie.html


> how about analog interlinks? Well, in essence the same applies as with speaker cables. A good rule of thumb is to use double shielded coaxial cable, with both a wire mesh and foil and a solid copper or tinned copper conductor. These are the same cables used for TV or satellite reception and hence work well up to several hundred MHz.


Edit: I forgot two other gems, from http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/one-for-the-audio-physics-deniers

Quote:


> Good quote from Roger Russell - a former engineer and speaker designer for McIntosh Labs - that works quite well with MTBs too:-
> 
> "The strategy in selling these products is, in part, to appeal to those who are looking to impress others with something unique and expensive."


Quote:


> Do you agree that two cables with the same L,C,R meausurements will perform identically?
> 
> Are we also measuring the signal in the imaginary plane where $,£,€ can predominate?


L,C,R being inductance, capacitance, and resistance respectively. The imaginary plane being a maths reference, where non-real "imaginary" numbers lie, and are very useful for real-world problems. Though here the term takes on a funnier and more literal meaning.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of you probably missed this buried a few pages back, but what do you guys think?
> 
> Added a poll, figured it would be easier.


Maybe try and team up with a site like HD tracks to share the cost. Not sure how it would work but just an idea.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Was this a proper double blind test? I hate to be pedantic, but it seems like the only truly reliable form of test available. Just carrying out a DBT properly would necessitate a lot of measurements (I'd like at least 50) to reduce statistical errors into a useful range, and that requires a VERY patient helper.
> 
> Anyway, while trying to find the actual science behind this I came across some interesting quotes and ideas:
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/content/illuminated-cables-laws-physics-page-2 <- claims Newton's First Law of Motion is incorrect due to gravity
> 
> http://forums.naimaudio.com/topic/the-physics-of-cable-burn-in?reply=1566878606426227 <- second poster thinks increasing temperature reduces resistance.
> 
> *and the actually useful post:*
> 
> Edit: I forgot two other gems, from http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/one-for-the-audio-physics-deniers
> 
> L,C,R being inductance, capacitance, and resistance respectively. The imaginary plane being a maths reference, where non-real "imaginary" numbers lie, and are very useful for real-world problems. Though here the term takes on a funnier and more literal meaning.


No it wasn't a blind test.
However, I know where you're coming from and it doesn't apply to me at all.

Google: Totallydubbed Ultimate Ears TF10
And you'll find my review - why am I bringing this up and telling you I heard a difference?
-Because I'm not defending a purchase, as it was sent to me by a forum friend for review - he bought the 2 extra cables and spent the money
-I did various tests myself and heard noticeable differences, so did my great audio reviewing friend, Sonny from inearspace. We both (and in fact, with the other forum friend included) all heard the same variances.
Absolutely nothing was changing, apart from the cable.

Sure if I had spent £150 on a cable I would want to defend it - but when you have not purchased it, had over 2 months to test and compare and contrast it - I think it's safe to say your thoughts and opinions are valid in that respect.

Audio is subjective and I don't think there will be any substantial findings on "custom cables" being better than "stock". You might find via engineering, resistance to eletric currents that change the way electrisity or audio waves pass through a cable - but apart fromt hat, proving it actually makes XYZ difference I think would be near impossible.

Same goes for audio burn-in.
Some people don't hear it, some don't believe it and others argue for it. It all depends on you - but for me, burn-in has effected all audio equipment I've owned and heard. As if they "open up" - and it isn't my ears getting accustom to it, it really just is how they sound.
Not sure OCnoob would agree - but for my PFE232's I had a night and day difference in the sub-bass after burn-in.

I had the PFE232's and after a few months felt that one side was lower in volume than the other - I got another pair in.
The two pairs were with me - I then proceeded in A/B'ing them, quite literally one ear with the new PFE232s and one ear with the old, via a splitter.
The difference to me was shocking. My girlfriend at the time also heard a difference between the sub-bass impact on the old ones vs the new non-burned in ones.

I would have loved it being placebo - but I had nothing for me to "want it to be". At the time I rpeferred keeping my old ones as the sub-bass was much better than the new ones.
But of course over time, the new ones became like the old ones - and that low end bass rumble is now present in every day music.


----------



## BoredErica

Problem with wanting objective tests is nobody bothers to do them. I'm sure you've bought more expensive amps/dacs expecting a difference without requesting DBT for those two very dacs/amps. Blind test is as good as it typically gets and even then blind test is like a golden unicorn. It's not an ideal situation but that's life. Often times if we demand blind testing for everything we'll never end up buying anything.









Stereophile, Headfonia, and the worst parts of Headfi are superstitious cesspools.

So yea. I've watched Headfonia lead editor commit the shifting of the burden of proof like he was entitled to it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

This came up on my newsfeed - here's my comments:
So I watched to see how two of my most hated companies came together.
Great advert timing yet again Apple - Best marketing team in the world, teams up with one of the most over-hyped headphones the world has known, the beats - to create this.
Well, I'll hand it to you, the advert was nice - but apart from showing the looks and personalities, showed absolutely nothing else.
But we already knew that, Beats is more about the fashion and accessories, rather than the actual audio quality.
If you want to hear "real" music, do yourselves a favour and look at other brands:
Denon, sony, Audio technica, AKG etc.﻿

On the below:


----------



## Moragg

I'll agree that burn in does exist, but only in limited circumstances. Moving parts being the main one - I've owned two pairs of IE8s and I remember wearing them the first time and the bass was worse than my KSC75s. That is pretty hard to mistake. After a few months - I won't claim when this changed happened, but it was proabably in the first week or two - the IE8s were miles above. So if my tried and tested KSC75s were a constant (reasonable assumption) reference point then there was definitely "burn in". The second pair (in an RMA) also started out with bad bass, but quickly became as good as the old pair. ish. i thunk.

In cables though that's rubbish, a cable experiencing burn in is a bad cable. I can't be expected to believe that the meager, practically none-existant difference in temperature in a cable could possibly make a difference. Same goes for connectors themselves. If metals were that pathetic we wouldn't have skyscrapers.

Unfortunately, expectation bias still leaks in. 



 showcases how the brain automatically filters stuff for us - our conciousnesses simply couldn't handle raw data. Only if you knew absolutely nothing about the cables in use, had never seen pictures of them, and didn't know which was being used (or they were being switched) could you get repeatable results, which in science means everything.

And I really, really am not being a dick when I say this, but people who know each other are probably the worst informal testing environment. The brain factors in not just social expectation, but worse any past conversations, in which the heard differences by one party were probably spoken about to another. You'd likely have also been speaking to each other during testing, and it's very easy for leading questions (even unintentional ones) to implant ideas and expectations into the subconcious.

As a mock-up objective alternative to the DBT: I'd connect two components with no cable (directly connected), and send a signal round it many times, looping and compunding errors, until they become measurable. Then do the same with cables, and compare results.

Really, in the chain for what affects SQ I'd put the human involved pretty far ahead. My main issue with cables is that there's only so much they can physically do. R,C, aren't problems - I've seen cheap cables measured in picoFarads, and with low resistances the effective "capacitor discharge time" is in the nano-seconds - no human is capable of percieving that. Even 1 microsecond is 1,000,000Hz, definitely inaudiable.

At this stage the only issue is electromagnetic induction (L) which would, in theory, cancel out highs more than it would lows. But modern cables have negligible inductances, and the shields are simply Faraday cages, and I'd be pretty impressed if an everyday object got past two of them.

Edit: this is the scientist in me talking, I'm not calling you a liar or saying you didn't hear what you thought you heard - I'm saying the human race is the flaw. This is by far the most likely expectation, so I'm taking it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> This came up on my newsfeed - here's my comments:
> So I watched to see how two of my most hated companies came together.
> Great advert timing yet again Apple - Best marketing team in the world, teams up with one of the most over-hyped headphones the world has known, the beats - to create this.
> Well, I'll hand it to you, the advert was nice - but apart from showing the looks and personalities, showed absolutely nothing else.
> But we already knew that, Beats is more about the fashion and accessories, rather than the actual audio quality.
> If you want to hear "real" music, do yourselves a favour and look at other brands:
> Denon, sony, Audio technica, AKG etc.﻿
> 
> On the below:


Beautifully made advert. Pretty sure the girl at 3:01 was doing the diddly though.

Wish beats were actually good for the price.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Beautifully made advert. Pretty sure the girl at 3:01 was doing the diddly though.
> 
> Wish beats were actually good for the price.


Now I had to watch it to to figure out what 'the diddly' was.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I agree that the K712 is very sexy, specially the copper accent/headband! I'm so upset that all my money is tied up to my car right now! I'd get them at massdrop right now if I had the extra cash!


Sure beats looking at the price on MassDrop and going "damn, if I waited two weeks I could have saved $150?!?!?"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is it disturbing that I enjoy staring at the rosewood on my LCD-2's and caressing them? I am such a wood whore...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is it disturbing that I enjoy staring at the rosewood on my LCD-2's and caressing them? I am such a wood whore...


You'll love my wooden desk and bookshelf then.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You'll love my wooden desk and bookshelf then.


I have an 11" custom cherry wood studio desk.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have an 11" custom cherry wood studio desk.












Trees everywhere want your head!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trees everywhere want your head!


Tree, meet fire.









Oh and my speakers are cherry wood too!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sure beats looking at the price on MassDrop and going "damn, if I waited two weeks I could have saved $150?!?!?"


Touche!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Touche!


Eh, local store means I got to enjoy them that day, versus upwards of a month (or potentially more) through MassDrop. The $150 price difference was totally worth it imo


----------



## JAM3S121

I just added these to my headphone collection



Very happy with them, at first I loved the sound but did not like the clamping force. I let them sit over a bottle of one my work out supplements for about 12 hours and they became noticeably more comfortable. I got them mainly because I need a comfortable closed back set of cans to wear for 3-4 hours a time gaining with minimal breaks. My ATH AD700's have always done this well, but the noise in this basement area my rig is stationed in is not quiet at all. My V-Moda M100's I use for purely portable use, not comfortable enough to wear over an hour even with xl pads.. i just have a big head.

The sound of these cans is true to the real production of the music. I notice that mids are much more detailed than with my vmoda M100's which are known to be mid recessed, and they still get low on the bass. Its just not as cheek rumbling as my v moda's.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, local store means I got to enjoy them that day, versus upwards of a month (or potentially more) through MassDrop. The $150 price difference was totally worth it imo


I get that but for some people the $150 is worth the wait! In my case (since I'm outside North America), everything I order takes the same time anyway so the wait is ok!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'll agree that burn in does exist, but only in limited circumstances. Moving parts being the main one - I've owned two pairs of IE8s and I remember wearing them the first time and _the bass was worse than my KSC75s_. That is pretty hard to mistake. After a few months - I won't claim when this changed happened, but it was proabably in the first week or two - the IE8s were miles above. So if my tried and tested KSC75s were a constant (reasonable assumption) reference point then there was definitely "burn in". The second pair (in an RMA) also started out with bad bass, but quickly became as good as the old pair. ish. i thunk.
> 
> In cables though that's rubbish, a cable experiencing burn in is a bad cable. I can't be expected to believe that the meager, practically none-existant difference in temperature in a cable could possibly make a difference. Same goes for connectors themselves. If metals were that pathetic we wouldn't have skyscrapers.
> 
> Unfortunately, expectation bias still leaks in.
> 
> 
> 
> showcases how the brain automatically filters stuff for us - our conciousnesses simply couldn't handle raw data. Only if you knew absolutely nothing about the cables in use, had never seen pictures of them, and didn't know which was being used (or they were being switched) could you get repeatable results, which in science means everything.
> 
> And I really, really am not being a dick when I say this, but people who know each other are probably the worst informal testing environment. The brain factors in not just social expectation, but worse any past conversations, in which the heard differences by one party were probably spoken about to another. You'd likely have also been speaking to each other during testing, and it's very easy for leading questions (even unintentional ones) to implant ideas and expectations into the subconcious.
> 
> As a mock-up objective alternative to the DBT: I'd connect two components with no cable (directly connected), and send a signal round it many times, looping and compunding errors, until they become measurable. Then do the same with cables, and compare results.
> 
> Really, in the chain for what affects SQ I'd put the human involved pretty far ahead. My main issue with cables is that there's only so much they can physically do. R,C, aren't problems - I've seen cheap cables measured in picoFarads, and with low resistances the effective "capacitor discharge time" is in the nano-seconds - no human is capable of percieving that. Even 1 microsecond is 1,000,000Hz, definitely inaudiable.
> 
> At this stage the only issue is electromagnetic induction (L) which would, in theory, cancel out highs more than it would lows. But modern cables have negligible inductances, and the shields are simply Faraday cages, and I'd be pretty impressed if an everyday object got past two of them.
> 
> Edit: this is the scientist in me talking, I'm not calling you a liar or saying you didn't hear what you thought you heard - I'm saying the human race is the flaw. This is by far the most likely expectation, so I'm taking it.


well written.
-IE8's yes I felt that too - but completely disliked them (that's another story lol)
-Burn-in in cables : never heard of such a thing nor noticed anything
-As for us guys knowing each other - we sure did, but one lived in Paris (me at the time), the other in south england and the other in north england. No we didn't converse over it - only shared our findings AFTER each of us had heard it - in fact we did agree to do this, in order to stay un-bias. It turned out really well for our opinions and thoughts on the cables.
-Indeed there's always things human's can't hear, but companies will advertise.

Again, as far I can understand the scientific approach, in audio it doesn't apply as much.
I can't stress it more than saying: That's what I head, I had nothing to lose/gain from saying what I did. Which knocks out placebo out the window.

Let me say another thing:
I wouldn't buy the TF10s personally - but can see where people would love them. They're too V shaped out the box. With a custom cable they're much better - but then the price comes in and at that hefty added price, you might as well get a better earphone.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> well written.
> -IE8's yes I felt that too - but completely disliked them (that's another story lol)
> -Burn-in in cables : never heard of such a thing nor noticed anything
> -As for us guys knowing each other - we sure did, but one lived in Paris (me at the time), the other in south england and the other in north england. No we didn't converse over it - only shared our findings AFTER each of us had heard it - in fact we did agree to do this, in order to stay un-bias. It turned out really well for our opinions and thoughts on the cables.
> -Indeed there's always things human's can't hear, but companies will advertise.
> 
> Again, as far I can understand the scientific approach, in audio it doesn't apply as much.
> I can't stress it more than saying: That's what I head, I had nothing to lose/gain from saying what I did. Which knocks out placebo out the window.
> 
> Let me say another thing:
> I wouldn't buy the TF10s personally - but can see where people would love them. They're too V shaped out the box. With a custom cable they're much better - but then the price comes in and at that hefty added price, you might as well get a better earphone.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


Couldnt it be that you just heard the difference in resistance of the cable ?
A lower resistance means more volume and thats something you can hear as a difference compared to another cable. (same if its higher resistance)

I have tryed a few interconnects and it seems like i hear difference's to but i think all i hear is the difference in resistance. (and maybe a bit of placebo)
You notice it the most when you go from ultra cheap interconnects to thick expensive interconnects or from copper to carbon.
Thin to thick is lowering resistance and copper to carbon is a difference in resistance to.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Couldnt it be that you just heard the difference in resistance of the cable ?
> A lower resistance means more volume and thats something you can hear as a difference compared to another cable. (same if its higher resistance)
> 
> I have tryed a few interconnects and it seems like i hear difference's to but i think all i hear is the difference in resistance. (and maybe a bit of placebo)
> You notice it the most when you go from ultra cheap interconnects to thick expensive interconnects or from copper to carbon.
> Thin to thick is lowering resistance and copper to carbon is a difference in resistance to.


I don't think it is resistance - as that would be holding back something.
As I said, there was a clear difference to me in the mid-bass , mids and very slightly the highs.

But again, it was a difference I would pay £20-30 for, not something that makes it a new earphone.

That being said, with the TF10 - the custom cable made it an earphone I would buy - vs an earphone I wouldn't really buy personally (I would still recommend it regardless)


----------



## Moragg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Couldnt it be that you just heard the difference in resistance of the cable ?
> A lower resistance means more volume and thats something you can hear as a difference compared to another cable. (same if its higher resistance)
> 
> I have tryed a few interconnects and it seems like i hear difference's to but i think all i hear is the difference in resistance. (and maybe a bit of placebo)
> You notice it the most when you go from ultra cheap interconnects to thick expensive interconnects or from copper to carbon.
> Thin to thick is lowering resistance and copper to carbon is a difference in resistance to.


The resistance of a copper/silver wire is utterly irrelevant for the kind of lengths we're talking about (<5m). To all intents and purposes 100% of the energy is lost in the headphones themselves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> well written.
> -IE8's yes I felt that too - but completely disliked them (that's another story lol)
> -Burn-in in cables : never heard of such a thing nor noticed anything
> -As for us guys knowing each other - we sure did, but one lived in Paris (me at the time), the other in south england and the other in north england. No we didn't converse over it - only shared our findings AFTER each of us had heard it - in fact we did agree to do this, in order to stay un-bias. It turned out really well for our opinions and thoughts on the cables.
> -Indeed there's always things human's can't hear, but companies will advertise.
> 
> *Again, as far I can understand the scientific approach, in audio it doesn't apply as much.*
> I can't stress it more than saying: That's what I head, I had nothing to lose/gain from saying what I did. Which knocks out placebo out the window.
> 
> Let me say another thing:
> I wouldn't buy the TF10s personally - but can see where people would love them. They're too V shaped out the box. With a custom cable they're much better - but then the price comes in and at that hefty added price, you might as well get a better earphone.
> 
> Hope that makes sense


-IE8s were good fun, but I think the IE80s really improve on the things people had issues with - I can't hear the veil or midbass hump on the IE80s.

-I've seen loads of people say burn in was necessary. And when looking for Atratus reviews, every single review I read said they were great expect... the one reviewer who believed in burn-in and he (and only he) found them awful initially, and much better after 100 hours of playing music through them, and said they'd have been better with more time to "open up".

-Now that is interesting. You never spoke about the cables involved or their effects on the sound, tested them independantly, then reached identical conclusions? This has exactly two possible (non-exclusive) explanations: either the input to your ears changed, or the processing done by your brain changed, as everything else in the chain is identical. The former can be easily tested with microphones, and we should be able to find a difference in the TF10s frequency response curve that is audiable to humans - even if only slightly.

Problem is, nothing in science gives a good reason as to why the mids should become much louder by changing the cable (which is, at best, a shielded resistor) or vice versa, why they should become quieter. Before we even start testing (and analysis of data is entirely objective, so this prediction doesn't affect it) we would expect no difference. However, as the youtube video I linked earlier showed our sight and visuals are heavily influenced by the other. And studies have shown that first impressions stick around, and the first impressions of cables are their looks. The cable you prefered was by far the best looking, and even had wood, which would suggest "natural" and thus "airy" to the brain by association.

So even before I begin the test I know what is the expected outcome. If it turns out the frequency response curve doesn't change the above explanation is the most likely, and we could narrow down the cause with a mixture of various testing with lots of volunteers.

This is the scientific approach applied to audio - when a difference is measured it is:

a) a statistical anomaly

b) a problem with the measurement

c) the test is fundamentally flawed

d) the difference exists

a) needs a large sample sample to reduce the probabilty of.

b) in this case, the human

c) more than one independant variable - you should never know what cable is being used, at every point in time it should be equally likely that any cable is in use. Ideally, they test subjects should never have seen the cables or have heard their names at any time.

d) the only viable conclusion, if the other three aren't it.

The scientific approach applies to everything. It's not always appropriate to, but in this case if there's something improving percieved audio any self-respecting audiophile would want to isolate, with near-certainty, the cause of that improvement so they could get it with everything. And the scientific method is the only way to do that.


----------



## BoredErica

Science and a good blind test definitely applies to audio.

Like I said the issue is whether we have the time or will to blind test every single thing in audio we see. There are a million reasons both conscious and subconscious for having a false impression of something related to audio. Blind test says, either you prove you can hear a difference or you can't.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> The resistance of a copper/silver wire is utterly irrelevant for the kind of lengths we're talking about (<5m). To all intents and purposes 100% of the energy is lost in the headphones themselves.
> 
> -IE8s were good fun, but I think the IE80s really improve on the things people had issues with - I can't hear the veil or midbass hump on the IE80s.
> -I've seen loads of people say burn in was necessary. And when looking for Atratus reviews, every single review I read said they were great expect... the one reviewer who believed in burn-in and he (and only he) found them awful initially, and much better after 100 hours of playing music through them, and said they'd have been better with more time to "open up".
> 
> -Now that is interesting. You never spoke about the cables involved or their effects on the sound, tested them independantly, then reached identical conclusions? This has exactly two possible (non-exclusive) explanations: either the input to your ears changed, or the processing done by your brain changed, as everything else in the chain is identical. The former can be easily tested with microphones, and we should be able to find a difference in the TF10s frequency response curve that is audiable to humans - even if only slightly.
> 
> Problem is, nothing in science gives a good reason as to why the mids should become much louder by changing the cable (which is, at best, a shielded resistor) or vice versa, why they should become quieter. Before we even start testing (and analysis of data is entirely objective, so this prediction doesn't affect it) we would expect no difference. However, as the youtube video I linked earlier showed our sight and visuals are heavily influenced by the other. And studies have shown that first impressions stick around, and the first impressions of cables are their looks. The cable you prefered was by far the best looking, and even had wood, which would suggest "natural" and thus "airy" to the brain by association.
> 
> So even before I begin the test I know what is the expected outcome. If it turns out the frequency response curve doesn't change the above explanation is the most likely, and we could narrow down the cause with a mixture of various testing with lots of volunteers.
> 
> This is the scientific approach applied to audio - when a difference is measured it is:
> a) a statistical anomaly
> b) a problem with the measurement
> c) the test is fundamentally flawed
> d) the difference exists
> 
> a) needs a large sample sample to reduce the probabilty of.
> b) in this case, the human
> c) more than one independant variable - you should never know what cable is being used, at every point in time it should be equally likely that any cable is in use. Ideally, they test subjects should never have seen the cables or have heard their names at any time.
> d) the only viable conclusion, if the other three aren't it.
> 
> The scientific approach applies to everything. It's not always appropriate to, but in this case if there's something improving percieved audio any self-respecting audiophile would want to isolate, with near-certainty, the cause of that improvement so they could get it with everything. And the scientific method is the only way to do that.


See the problem here is: How do you test cable shifts in earphones?
Is there somehow you can scientifically do it?
As I said the changes are subtle - and they CAN be heard - but to a microphone placed in front of an earphone - or a hard-wired electronic device....I don't know you'll be able to t ell.
To me that's like taking a screenshot of your monitor in order to show screen-burn, yet only your eyes can see it- and even your camera might not pick it up.
I feel this is the same issue when it comes to these "scientific" tests.

As for your youtube video -= yes they are influenced.
But when 2/3 people listening are audio reviewers....then it begs the question of it being "influenced". I wouldn't let anyone ever influence my decisions. No matter who or what it is.
If a £1000 earphone sounds like crap - no matter who it is on the internet, I'll tell them I don't like it and find it bad.
Heck speaking of the IE8 - I find it the most over-rated earphone in history. I utterly hate its soundstage and find it completely ridiculous.
Not only that but speaking of cables, ironically, why on earth did they put a nickel, disconnecting-frequently-with-a-slightest-hit, jack!?

As for the associations I can definitely see that - ie. plastic vs wood cups on my denons - but funnily enough that's the best way to describe it.
I say "the decay with wood cups are better" - I associate decay with wood for some reason. Despite it actually being an audio terminology and something used throughout audio products.
It's just the best way, us humans, in english can describe the changes in sound via something that we can relate to.

Your scientific approach would work - but let me say this:
How do you know the scientific equipment, built by subjective humans, can really pick up an objective result?
What is to say that the testing equipment is the "best" way to test it?
Yo dawg, heard you like testing, so we put a test in your test to help you hear whilst you hear.



(PS. I'm loving this discussion with you!)


----------



## BoredErica

Nobody is bias free and there are subconscious factors that influence what we think. If we can just choose not to have bias then control for placebo would probably be optional in drug trials. It should be possible to blind test cables. One way off the top of my head is to have two of the same headphones, one with one cable, another with another cable, something to that effect. As I noted before, this would be a pain to do. You can just put blinds over the guy's eyes so he can't see the cables.

Also it can be said that 'everybody hears differently', so while you might hear a difference I might not. To really be sure one has to do testing for himself.

So are we saying that the problem is that the cables might increase the volume of a track, making a normal blind test useless?

You can't say that because everything we build and perceive is observed by a subjective human, all tests are created equal. There are tests that are more objective than others. Just because we can't achieve absolute certainty doesn't mean we shouldn't do anything. This kind of logic won't fly in medical studies. If we're actually arguing over whether science has a spot in audio claims in general, then this discussion is useless. It's like discussing religions and other superstitions on a forum, if people can't formulate the correct answer on their own typically they never will after a long discussion/debate.

What is a 'cable shift'?

In earphones where you can't change the cables, there's not much testing that can be done by the average joe. But that also means we can't change cables on the earphone either, so we're comparing earphone vs earphone.

It's very late here so I might have missed something.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nobody is bias free and there are subconscious factors that influence what we think. If we can just choose not to have bias then control for placebo would probably be optional in drug trials. It should be possible to blind test cables. One way off the top of my head is to have two of the same headphones, one with one cable, another with another cable, something to that effect. As I noted before, this would be a pain to do. You can just put blinds over the guy's eyes so he can't see the cables.
> 
> Also it can be said that 'everybody hears differently', so while you might hear a difference I might not. To really be sure one has to do testing for himself.
> 
> So are we saying that the problem is that the cables might increase the volume of a track, making a normal blind test useless?
> You can't say that because everything we build and perceive is observed by a subjective human, therefore all tests are created equal. There are tests that are more objective than others. Just because we can't achieve absolute certainty doesn't mean we shouldn't do anything.


Indeed that's another thing - volume - some cables I've found are just naturally louder.
Even simply plugging and unplugging a cable from source could change the source volume (Ie from a phone that default to a "safe level")


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Nobody is bias free and there are subconscious factors that influence what we think. If we can just choose not to have bias then control for placebo would probably be optional in drug trials. It should be possible to blind test cables. One way off the top of my head is to have two of the same headphones, one with one cable, another with another cable, something to that effect. As I noted before, this would be a pain to do. You can just put blinds over the guy's eyes so he can't see the cables.
> 
> Also it can be said that 'everybody hears differently', so while you might hear a difference I might not. To really be sure one has to do testing for himself.
> 
> So are we saying that the problem is that the cables might increase the volume of a track, making a normal blind test useless?
> 
> You can't say that because everything we build and perceive is observed by a subjective human, all tests are created equal. There are tests that are more objective than others. Just because we can't achieve absolute certainty doesn't mean we shouldn't do anything. This kind of logic won't fly in medical studies. If we're actually arguing over whether science has a spot in audio claims in general, then this discussion is useless. It's like discussing religions and other superstitions on a forum, if people can't formulate the correct answer on their own typically they never will after a long discussion/debate.
> 
> What is a 'cable shift'?
> 
> In earphones where you can't change the cables, there's not much testing that can be done by the average joe. But that also means we can't change cables on the earphone either, so we're comparing earphone vs earphone.
> 
> It's very late here so I might have missed something.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> false
> Indeed that's another thing - volume - some cables I've found are just naturally louder.
> Even simply plugging and unplugging a cable from source could change the source volume (Ie from a phone that default to a "safe level")


What is false?

There should be ways around the loudness problem if it's a problem, but it's very cumbersome.

Are you making an argument for cables and earphones in specific? Or just cables being untestable in general?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What is false?
> There should be ways around the loudness problem if it's a problem, but it's very cumbersome.
> Are you making an argument for cables and earphones in specific? Or just cables being untestable in general?


I didn't say false I can't see that I my post LOL!
That might just be OCN reply system haha

I agree with what you said - hopefully what you can read after "false" should clarify that haha

EDIT:
Oh wait I can see it hahaha! OH OCN how I luv you.









False comes when the server takes a little longer for a reply - happened there for some reason


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> See the problem here is: How do you test cable shifts in earphones?
> Is there somehow you can scientifically do it?
> As I said the changes are subtle - and they CAN be heard - but to a microphone placed in front of an earphone - or a hard-wired electronic device....I don't know you'll be able to t ell.
> To me that's like taking a screenshot of your monitor in order to show screen-burn, yet only your eyes can see it- and even your camera might not pick it up.
> I feel this is the same issue when it comes to these "scientific" tests.
> 
> As for your youtube video -= yes they are influenced.
> But when 2/3 people listening are audio reviewers....then it begs the question of it being "influenced". I wouldn't let anyone ever influence my decisions. No matter who or what it is.
> If a £1000 earphone sounds like crap - no matter who it is on the internet, I'll tell them I don't like it and find it bad.
> Heck speaking of the IE8 - I find it the most over-rated earphone in history. I utterly hate its soundstage and find it completely ridiculous.
> Not only that but speaking of cables, ironically, why on earth did they put a nickel, disconnecting-frequently-with-a-slightest-hit, jack!?
> 
> As for the associations I can definitely see that - ie. plastic vs wood cups on my denons - but funnily enough that's the best way to describe it.
> I say "the decay with wood cups are better" - I associate decay with wood for some reason. Despite it actually being an audio terminology and something used throughout audio products.
> It's just the best way, us humans, in english can describe the changes in sound via something that we can relate to.
> 
> Your scientific approach would work - but let me say this:
> How do you know the scientific equipment, built by subjective humans, can really pick up an objective result?
> What is to say that the testing equipment is the "best" way to test it?
> Yo dawg, heard you like testing, so we put a test in your test to help you hear whilst you hear.
> 
> (PS. I'm loving this discussion with you!)


Getting the IE8s out of the way: no idea. Unless I'm missing something the IE80 is gold plated, I can think of no reason other than colour scheme to use nickel. Electronically I can't see the problem, and I've never experienced any issues with the nickel jack so I don't know. As for the sound - it's quite easy to see why it was disliked. The IE80s are a massive improvement in that sense.

You test them with microphones, in the exact same way you measure the frequency response curves of all headphones. I don't know how, but if all you have to do is test the differences then just stick them in a tube to funnel the sound and it's easily measurable. And just because your camera isn't good enough to capture burn in doesn't mean there isn't one, sensors in today's world are far more accurate.

As for your screenburn analogy, you made a mistake. That's an issue with the pixels, and anyone looking at the monitor should be able to see it. It is most definitely not in your eyes.

You influence your own decisions. As does everyone else. Unless you (and you friends) are so heavily autistic as to have machine-level logic, assuming yourself to be infalliable is a fallacy in and of itself.

As for subjective humans building objective measurement tools: ever used a thermometer? Ever used a calculator? Computer? Take the humble XOR gate, which will compare two binary inputs and process them the exact same way every single time. That's objective. An objective tool will give out the same output time and time again with the same input.

You know the microphones that record those beautiful orchestral works are far, far better than your ears will ever be? Conducting a test may not be cheap, but it sure as hell is easily doable. And if you are so adamant that there is a difference, then surely a machine far better than you can spot it?

Also, volume isn't going to change for reasons mentioned earlier (negligible resistance) - much more likely is that your ears readjusted in the period of quiet when changing the cables.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Getting the IE8s out of the way: no idea. Unless I'm missing something the IE80 is gold plated, I can think of no reason other than colour scheme to use nickel. Electronically I can't see the problem, and I've never experienced any issues with the nickel jack so I don't know. As for the sound - it's quite easy to see why it was disliked. The IE80s are a massive improvement in that sense.
> 
> You test them with microphones, in the exact same way you measure the frequency response curves of all headphones. I don't know how, but if all you have to do is test the differences then just stick them in a tube to funnel the sound and it's easily measurable. And just because your camera isn't good enough to capture burn in doesn't mean there isn't one, sensors in today's world are far more accurate.
> 
> As for your screenburn analogy, you made a mistake. That's an issue with the pixels, and anyone looking at the monitor should be able to see it. It is most definitely not in your eyes.
> 
> You influence your own decisions. As does everyone else. Unless you (and you friends) are so heavily autistic as to have machine-level logic, assuming yourself to be infalliable is a fallacy in and of itself.
> 
> As for subjective humans building objective measurement tools: ever used a thermometer? Ever used a calculator? Computer? Take the humble XOR gate, which will compare two binary inputs and process them the exact same way every single time. That's objective. An objective tool will give out the same output time and time again with the same input.
> 
> You know the microphones that record those beautiful orchestral works are far, far better than your ears will ever be? Conducting a test may not be cheap, but it sure as hell is easily doable. And if you are so adamant that there is a difference, then surely a machine far better than you can spot it?
> 
> Also, volume isn't going to change for reasons mentioned earlier (negligible resistance) - much more likely is that your ears readjusted in the period of quiet when changing the cables.


IE8 jack:


"With the subject of corroding, I have no idea in the life of me, why the hell sennheiser doesn't gold plate their earphones, this always pisses me off - with the IE8's I had problems with my phone constantly losing signal - giving me interference/distortions sometimes as I moved about, and the jack was being disrupted. Why the hell make expensive earphones and neglect almost the most important thing in the earphone's design? Sennheiser, wake up.
Don't get me wrong, gold doesn't transfer quality better or anything like that, it's that the nickel corrodes easily and isn't a protected so to speak jack - meaning problems in the future, such as with the IE8's and IE7's - had already occurred."

-source: My website.

I kept getting disconnecting problems with any source I tried - then I tried a friend's pair that had been used for over 800hrs and the problem was EVEN MORE present. The slightest of touches on the jack - and BOOM disconnection.
I felt like royally slapping Sennheiser for the utterly idiotic design. Even a pair of £20 earphone have gold plated jacks.

Screenburn analogy - it isn't a mistake. I'm not talking about perception or subjectivity - I'm talking about equipment not being able to pick up the problem or "screen-burn".
Which directly relates to "burn-in" - how does equipment pick it up?

As for the "influences" not sure why you're getting pisses off that 2 audio reviewers and a friend were able to pick up the differences?
There's no reason to call anyone autistic either....

And again - putting 1's and 0's to audio is utterly stupid. Again, as I said, how do you test that? How do you determine the gear is good?
As for the computer being better than my ears or anyone else's is one of the most ridiculous things I've heard (pun intended).
How are these machines made - by interest? By other machines. Who makes these machines? Humans. Humans making machines to analyse why humans are worse at detecting things that machines, whilst a human designed the machine.
Who tests the machine that tests? Again - what I asked above and that was completely glazed over.

Volume IS PRESENT - again, if you were to hear the different cables, you'll hear the difference in volumes. There slight, but they're present.
Same goes for drivers from different audio companies that use different impedance.
My ears didn't re-adjust. Again, you're trying to say there's absolutely no subjectivity in audio or the fact that subjectivity should be a obsolete factor when choosing an audio product.
If that's the case - then do you go based on product pages that show frequency graphs of audio gear?
They all do 20hz-20khz - so you have no preference in audio, seeing as it is all objective based?

You HAVE to accept that people can hear differences - if you can't then that's fine - but people can.
I'm not talking rocket science nor micro vibrations - I'm talking about differences that my mother even picks up, that people on the internet seem to defuse as "rubbish" and "audiophile myth".


----------



## Moragg

Heh, I probably got away with it since mine were always plugged in (less air) and the first pair died in 6 months, the 2nd in 12. I then got an IE80 since the IE8s were discontinued, and they lasted 20 months before my 3rd RMA recently, but they had gold jacks so no problems there. Spinning the jack quickly though did case quite bit of problem initially (lots of noise) but that went away quickly and I have no idea why. I agree though, why the hell didn't they just use gold.

If your camera can't pick up screen burn doesn't mean all cameras can't. Go over to the Qnix thread, there've been loads of pictures of clearly visible screen burn from taskbars.

Burn in is kind of like a watermark, it means the photons coming out are not the intended frequency. I.e. different colour light. Which a camera can pick up.

3 people, regardless of who they are, is a useless sample size, especially with a flawed test. Forget huge statistical errors, the errors can't even be quantified since it's not a blind test. Even if it were, 3 isn't enough by a long shot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> As for the computer being better than my ears or anyone else's is one of the most ridiculous things I've heard (pun intended).
> How are these machines made - by interest? By other machines. Who makes these machines? Humans. Humans making machines to analyse why humans are worse at detecting things that machines, whilst a human designed the machine.
> Who tests the machine that tests? Again - what I asked above and that was completely *glazed over*.
> 
> Volume IS PRESENT - again, if you were to hear the different cables, you'll hear the difference in volumes. There slight, but they're present.
> Same goes for drivers from different audio companies that use different impedance.
> My ears didn't re-adjust. Again, *you're trying to say there's absolutely no subjectivity in audio or the fact that subjectivity should be a obsolete factor when choosing an audio product.*
> If that's the case - then do you go based on product pages that show frequency graphs of audio gear?
> They all do 20hz-20khz - so you have no preference in audio, seeing as it is all objective based?
> 
> You HAVE to accept that people can hear differences - if you can't then that's fine - but people can.
> I'm not talking rocket science nor micro vibrations - I'm talking about differences that my mother even picks up, that people on the internet seem to defuse as "rubbish" and "audiophile myth".


Not intentional to glaze over, and you also got it wrong. The machine measures, the humans test. The machine lets us see exactly what is going on, and then we can analyse this data and see whether or not there is a difference.

The microphone and computer is far better than you and hearing what is there. Humans can't percieve a difference of 0.1dB, but you can bet your bottom dollar there's a microphone that can.

As for "who tests the machine" - it's quite easy, you give it the same input loads of times and if it gives the same output it's good. *It's called repeatibility.*

Volume can be tested in much the same way. There's no reason why there should be a difference on cables as long as these, and humans do not have an accurate enough memory to tell anyway. If you're going to tell me something is slight it better be a switch occuring within the span of a few seconds.

And no, *no I'm not*. I am saying that if cables do make a difference it must be measurable. If not, the only conclusion is that it is in your head.

And all headphones have different frequency response curves - or colouration in audio-speak. They also have varying levels of precision. You should audition and choose the one that sounds best to you, since the end goal of music is to enjoy it.

I fully accept that there might be differences I can't hear. What I refuse to accept is that people can hear stuff that sensors nowadays cannot. At the end of the day I want better sounding audio, but when there's so much snake oil out there I refuse to hand my money over to something science gives no reason to be better.

*Our argument basically boils down to you trusting yourself implicitly (and me saying it's unfortunately not the case)* *and you not believing there are sensors better than human ears and me saying there are.*

We both agree that at the end of the day the user has to like what they hear, and that we don't want to pay money for rubbish.

Edit: just to say, your opinions on what you think you hear are no less valid. Keyword: think. It's just that you may not be hearing what you think you're hearing, the test is to confirm whether or not that's the case.

Edit2: Hell, we can take moulds of your ears if you want and use models of your ears to funnel the sound if you want.

Edit3: Completely missed your line on how I chose my headphones. Lots of reading (3 months of reading, finished all the IE8 appreciation thread) and price (mainly price). My ears can't interpret a graph. Unfortunately.


----------



## mikeaj

IEM cables often have nontrivial resistances compared to the actual IEMs because they're so thin. The difference in resistance between silver and copper is slight (copper having about 1.06x the resistance); materials shouldn't make a really meaningful change in electrical properties and actual power delivery, if you're making good contact at the jacks. Yeah, there's some difference in hardness, malleability, resistance to corrosion, etc., for what you use at the jack.

But when looking at different lengths, thicknesses... sure, you can get fractions of a dB in volume differences easily based on some of the power being lost in the cables. Maybe more if the cables are really thin. For sets with crossovers and wonky impedance vs. frequency plots, it's not just a change in volume but a slight change in sound signature too.

I mean, 8 feet of 32 AWG wire (4 feet one way, 4 feet back) has a resistance of 1.3 ohms, not a trivial amount compared to say 10 ohms at some frequency on an IEM, which would cause a drop of 0.9 dB over the wire. It really depends on the IEMs and the actual construction of the cable.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How do you guys feel about monthly freebies for CD album under $20 of one's choice?


Yes please! I agree with Totally Dubbed about making it international, maybe you can request the winner to pay shipping? That will still make it a lot cheaper for someone like me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I just added these to my headphone collection
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with them, at first I loved the sound but did not like the clamping force. I let them sit over a bottle of one my work out supplements for about 12 hours and they became noticeably more comfortable. I got them mainly because I need a comfortable closed back set of cans to wear for 3-4 hours a time gaining with minimal breaks. My ATH AD700's have always done this well, but the noise in this basement area my rig is stationed in is not quiet at all. My V-Moda M100's I use for purely portable use, not comfortable enough to wear over an hour even with xl pads.. i just have a big head.
> 
> The sound of these cans is true to the real production of the music. I notice that mids are much more detailed than with my vmoda M100's which are known to be mid recessed, and they still get low on the bass. Its just not as cheek rumbling as my v moda's.


Those 380s are very nice, too bad people seem to look past them. I don't know if it's burn-in or my imagination, but on mine it's as if the bass increased a bit after a while (not a lot though).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Heh, I probably got away with it since mine were always plugged in (less air) and the first pair died in 6 months, the 2nd in 12. I then got an IE80 since the IE8s were discontinued, and they lasted 20 months before my 3rd RMA recently, but they had gold jacks so no problems there. Spinning the jack quickly though did case quite bit of problem initially (lots of noise) but that went away quickly and I have no idea why. I agree though, why the hell didn't they just use gold.
> 
> If your camera can't pick up screen burn doesn't mean all cameras can't. Go over to the Qnix thread, there've been loads of pictures of clearly visible screen burn from taskbars.
> Burn in is kind of like a watermark, it means the photons coming out are not the intended frequency. I.e. different colour light. Which a camera can pick up.
> 
> 3 people, regardless of who they are, is a useless sample size, especially with a flawed test. Forget huge statistical errors, the errors can't even be quantified since it's not a blind test. Even if it were, 3 isn't enough by a long shot.
> 
> Not intentional to glaze over, and you also got it wrong. The machine measures, the humans test. The machine lets us see exactly what is going on, and then we can analyse this data and see whether or not there is a difference.
> 
> The microphone and computer is far better than you and hearing what is there. Humans can't percieve a difference of 0.1dB, but you can bet your bottom dollar there's a microphone that can.
> 
> As for "who tests the machine" - it's quite easy, you give it the same input loads of times and if it gives the same output it's good. *It's called repeatibility.*
> 
> Volume can be tested in much the same way. There's no reason why there should be a difference on cables as long as these, and humans do not have an accurate enough memory to tell anyway. If you're going to tell me something is slight it better be a switch occuring within the span of a few seconds.
> 
> And no, *no I'm not*. I am saying that if cables do make a difference it must be measurable. If not, the only conclusion is that it is in your head.
> And all headphones have different frequency response curves - or colouration in audio-speak. They also have varying levels of precision. You should audition and choose the one that sounds best to you, since the end goal of music is to enjoy it.
> 
> I fully accept that there might be differences I can't hear. What I refuse to accept is that people can hear stuff that sensors nowadays cannot. At the end of the day I want better sounding audio, but when there's so much snake oil out there I refuse to hand my money over to something science gives no reason to be better.
> 
> *Our argument basically boils down to you trusting yourself implicitly (and me saying it's unfortunately not the case)* *and you not believing there are sensors better than human ears and me saying there are.*
> 
> We both agree that at the end of the day the user has to like what they hear, and that we don't want to pay money for rubbish.
> 
> Edit: just to say, your opinions on what you think you hear are no less valid. Keyword: think. It's just that you _may_ not be hearing what you think you're hearing, the test is to confirm whether or not that's the case.
> 
> Edit2: Hell, we can take moulds of your ears if you want and use models of your ears to funnel the sound if you want.
> 
> Edit3: Completely missed your line on how I chose my headphones. Lots of reading (3 months of reading, finished all the IE8 appreciation thread) and price (mainly price). My ears can't interpret a graph. Unfortunately.


-So despite your IE8's constantly breaking you thought, great idea - let's buy another set and new even more expensive version? Why though? And yes- that's the problem I was talking about - the crackling and eventually disconnecting. Seeing as I play football (soccer for US lot) it became infuriating, with it disconnecting each time I did a freestyle trick.

-I have a QNIX myself - and sure "get better equipment" is always a go-to answer, but that doesn't apply for a lot of people.

-So no matter what people say, no matter what their opinions are - you'll say they're not quantifiable, because they're not frequency response graphs that give you supposedly "objective data"?

-Unfortunately your argument of "If you can't justify it it means nothing" - that's where audio engineers never understand reviews nor see them as useful.
Heck speaking of the IE8 - and I find this funny as we're talking about the IE8.
I saw a guy in the tube wearing them straight down - they weren't in his ears properly - so as I got off the train, I went to him and said: "Hey man, just thought to let you know, you'll get a better result if you use them over-the-ear"
He looks at me and says: "Mate I'm an audio engineer with over 10years experience, changing the way I put in my earphones won't change the quality of them".
After that reply, I just smiled and walked off - knowing I've reviewed more than 100 earphones - I can safely say tip and insertion is possibly one of the msot important things.
But his explanation of "the high-end frequencies won't change in that short space" was supposedly "justifiable" because he was an "audio engineer", that has an objective approach to probably everything he does and thus was using the earphones like a pleb.

Now as far as your sensor comment: there is proof that burn-in exists (inearfidelity) - however the measured differences are supposedly less than the human ear can noticeably pick up.
However what says one ear can and the other can't.
What says the differences don't change OTHER ASPECTS of sound (ie separation, openness, depth) - things a machine won't pick up - at least in a quantifiable way.
So if you are refusing to accept that there might be changes, at least for some people - then I'm sorry for you - I'm delighted that you'll never have to worry about better cables, or different constructions.
Heck even plastic vs wood to you, objectively would look the same.
Subjectively and pretty much universally - there is a noticeable difference.
And yet again - stock D2K cable, vs OFC cable - meant mids were more pronounce and highs were sibilant.
In the above example, the modded OFC cable denon's weren't even mine - yet I preferred them.
Knowing the cost of tit though, deterred me from doing it to my denon's.

I do believe sensors are better than human ears - but when it comes down to it, machines are made by humans.

Yes we both agree on that - but our approaches are completely different.
I think I go from more of a "experienced" background in trying different audio things. And you come from a more "knowledgeable background" where objectively you would determine which is best.

In fact, why did you buy the IE8's in that respect in the first place? Did you look at the graph and go based on them, or you read reviews and bought it then?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Yes please! I agree with Totally Dubbed about making it international, maybe you can request the winner to pay shipping? That will still make it a lot cheaper for someone like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 380s are very nice, too bad people seem to look past them. I don't know if it's burn-in or my imagination, but on mine it's as if the bass increased a bit after a while (not a lot though).


digital CDs is what I would be interested in - ie Amazon based or something.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> digital CDs is what I would be interested in - ie Amazon based or something.


Speaking of which, how are they concerning bitrate, "let's punish the people who buy it" copy-protection, etc.?

Those are the reasons why I don't like digital albums.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The main challenges I faced with international shipping were the following:

1. Hard to figure out just how much something costs before I ship it out
2. Customs fees and restrictions
3. Paperwork
4. Have to go to USPS

I will look into any possible international or DRM free gift purchases for you international members though! Definitely will do everything to try and make sure you guys don't get shafted!


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The main challenges I faced with international shipping were the following:
> 
> 1. Hard to figure out just how much something costs before I ship it out
> 2. Customs fees and restrictions
> 3. Paperwork
> 4. Have to go to USPS
> 
> I will look into any possible international or DRM free gift purchases for you international members though! Definitely will do everything to try and make sure you guys don't get shafted!


Thanks.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> digital CDs is what I would be interested in - ie Amazon based or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, how are they concerning bitrate, "let's punish the people who buy it" copy-protection, etc.?
> 
> Those are the reasons why I don't like digital albums.
Click to expand...

CDs are 16/44.1 as they always have been


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> CDs are 16/44.1 as they always have been


I meant downloadable versions. It's because of this uncertainty that I still buy physical discs and then rip them myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

There are 2 ways I can think of doing this internationally off the top of my head:

1. Paypal member $15 and let them buy it themselves
2. Buy as gift from an international digital store/distributor


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are 2 ways I can think of doing this internationally off the top of my head:
> 
> 1. Paypal member $15 and let them buy it themselves
> 2. Buy as gift from an international digital store/distributor


that would be awesome.
But essentially that could be spent on anything but audio.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> CDs are 16/44.1 as they always have been
> 
> 
> 
> I meant downloadable versions. It's because of this uncertainty that I still buy physical discs and then rip them myself.
Click to expand...

Uh? Depends on the source?

To be honest, if I can't get mau5's new album in .wav then I'll just "locate" it. After buying it ofc.

Because the album won't come to south africa, even if it did it will be like 2 months before it did.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that would be awesome.
> But essentially that could be spent on anything but audio.


Of course details need to be worked out.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> IEM cables often have nontrivial resistances compared to the actual IEMs because they're so thin. The difference in resistance between silver and copper is slight (copper having about 1.06x the resistance); materials shouldn't make a really meaningful change in electrical properties and actual power delivery, if you're making good contact at the jacks. Yeah, there's some difference in hardness, malleability, resistance to corrosion, etc., for what you use at the jack.
> 
> But when looking at different lengths, thicknesses... sure, you can get fractions of a dB in volume differences easily based on some of the power being lost in the cables. Maybe more if the cables are really thin. For sets with crossovers and wonky impedance vs. frequency plots, it's not just a change in volume but a slight change in sound signature too.
> 
> I mean, 8 feet of 32 AWG wire (4 feet one way, 4 feet back) has a resistance of 1.3 ohms, not a trivial amount compared to say 10 ohms at some frequency on an IEM, which would cause a drop of 0.9 dB over the wire. It really depends on the IEMs and the actual construction of the cable.


Ah, forgot different frequencies have different resistances. TotallyDubbed, we have a potential explanation! If we make the wire significantly thicker then the response should change, and that can be shown. You can decide whether you like it or not, science just has to show it's there.

Note: with this explanation I'm far, far less sceptical. In fact at this I'd call your experience distinctly plausible. I'm not a cable sceptic, I'm just saying things happen for a reason. As far as I'm aware though the massive differences in frequency resistances is a BA thing, so it doesn't apply to dynamic drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -So despite your IE8's constantly breaking you thought, great idea - let's buy another set and new even more expensive version? Why though? And yes- that's the problem I was talking about - the crackling and eventually disconnecting. Seeing as I play football (soccer for US lot) it became infuriating, with it disconnecting each time I did a freestyle trick.
> 
> -I have a QNIX myself - and sure "get better equipment" is always a go-to answer, but that doesn't apply for a lot of people.
> 
> -So no matter what people say, no matter what their opinions are - you'll say they're not quantifiable, because they're not frequency response graphs that give you supposedly "objective data"?
> 
> -Unfortunately your argument of "If you can't justify it it means nothing" - that's where audio engineers never understand reviews nor see them as useful.
> Heck speaking of the IE8 - and I find this funny as we're talking about the IE8.
> I saw a guy in the tube wearing them straight down - they weren't in his ears properly - so as I got off the train, I went to him and said: "Hey man, just thought to let you know, you'll get a better result if you use them over-the-ear"
> He looks at me and says: "Mate I'm an audio engineer with over 10years experience, changing the way I put in my earphones won't change the quality of them".
> After that reply, I just smiled and walked off - knowing I've reviewed more than 100 earphones - I can safely say tip and insertion is possibly one of the msot important things.
> But his explanation of "the high-end frequencies won't change in that short space" was supposedly "justifiable" because he was an "audio engineer", that has an objective approach to probably everything he does and thus was using the earphones like a pleb.
> 
> Now as far as your sensor comment: there is proof that burn-in exists (inearfidelity) - however the measured differences are supposedly less than the human ear can noticeably pick up.
> However what says one ear can and the other can't.
> What says the differences don't change OTHER ASPECTS of sound (ie separation, openness, depth) - things a machine won't pick up - at least in a quantifiable way.
> So if you are refusing to accept that there might be changes, at least for some people - then I'm sorry for you - I'm delighted that you'll never have to worry about better cables, or different constructions.
> Heck even plastic vs wood to you, objectively would look the same.
> Subjectively and pretty much universally - there is a noticeable difference.
> And yet again - stock D2K cable, vs OFC cable - meant mids were more pronounce and highs were sibilant.
> In the above example, the modded OFC cable denon's weren't even mine - yet I preferred them.
> Knowing the cost of tit though, deterred me from doing it to my denon's.
> 
> I do believe sensors are better than human ears - but when it comes down to it, machines are made by humans.
> 
> Yes we both agree on that - but our approaches are completely different.
> I think I go from more of a "experienced" background in trying different audio things. And you come from a more "knowledgeable background" where objectively you would determine which is best.
> 
> In fact, why did you buy the IE8's in that respect in the first place? Did you look at the graph and go based on them, or you read reviews and bought it then?


Don't be silly, I'm not that stupid. The first pair I bought because they were on discount and were significantly cheaper than the TF10 and Shure rivals, and also looked more comfy to sleep in. The rest Sennheiser has given me in RMAs. I never got to the diconnecting stage though, and the crackling issue was so very intermittent and the plug fit quite tightly into sockets so it was never a problem for me. But then I wasn't moving with them in, playing football I can definitely see why it's an issue.

I was never suggesting you do the test, just that a test should show measurable differences with the right equipment.

No, there's plenty of evidence of colouration (in amps too), and some headphones will obviously be more precise than others. I'll read others opinions on whether they liked these over the very different other sound signatures, though that's no substitute for trying them myself. That said, if they like the same kind of stuff I do the headphones they recommend will at least be in the right ballpark for sound signiture.

Wearing them over the ear doesn't necessarily improve things. It does reduce microphonics, but I can achieve good fit (in my right ear at least) if I swap em over and wear them down. I'd certainly never choose to do it unless I'd get equivalent fit. And that's what matters, not the way it's worn, as sound will propogate differently depending on the shape (and material) of it's container.

If you can prove with a large enough sample that the differences are audiable in properly controlled blind tests I'll believe they are. If I can't measure them, it's obviously because my sensors aren't good enough. This is the only definitive way to look at audiability. But with sensors as good as we have now, it's very unlikely we can pick up something they can't. So if they pick up absolutely nothing, I'd say it's likely going to be inaudiable, in whatever aspect of musicality you want to name.

I'm not refusing to accept their might be changes. That's unscientific. I was sceptical of the possibilities, until the explanation offered above. 0.9dB doesn't leave a lot of wiggle room for audiability though, so I'd still like a test.

I fail utterly to see why the creator of a machine makes the remotest bit of difference.

Unless you've not noticed, all I'm saying is with regard to CABLES. Not the bits on either end, the cables themselves. That inearfidelity study on burn-in looked to be fairly rigorous and I can honestly say I liked it (even if glossed over it I did) as in his conclusion he also took other factors into account. But the headphones, not the cables, were likely the cause. Cables still shouldn't make any difference - unless of course, like BA, the resistance of different frequencies is different.

Plastic vs wood, not necessarily. Depending on the construction of the headphone if the waves bounce off they will change in different ways, and that could very well be audiable.

Just bear in mind that sound exists entirely of a lot of waves. These waves are nothing but compressions and rarefactions in the air. They don't have header information, they don't say "open" or "boomy" or "sibilant". If you're going to tell me there's any difference at all you're telling me the wave itself has to have changed and that is non-negotiable.

NB: there are a lot of points here so if I've missed anything please point it out, it's definitely by accident.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Uh? Depends on the source?
> 
> To be honest, if I can't get mau5's new album in .wav then I'll just "locate" it. After buying it ofc.
> 
> Because the album won't come to south africa, even if it did it will be like 2 months before it did.


If you mean what I think, then you're not allowed to discuss it here.









My main concern is whether I'll be able to get in in a reasonable bitrate (at least 256 but I prefer flac), and without any copy-protection (if I buy music I want to be able to use it on any device, and make any number of backups, without issues).


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Uh? Depends on the source?
> 
> To be honest, if I can't get mau5's new album in .wav then I'll just "locate" it. After buying it ofc.
> 
> Because the album won't come to south africa, even if it did it will be like 2 months before it did.


Ethically sound, legally not. But I think you'll be fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that would be awesome.
> But essentially that could be spent on anything but audio.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course details need to be worked out.
Click to expand...

Gift card for relevant store could work.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Ethically sound, *legally not*. But I think you'll be fine.
> 
> Gift card for relevant store could work.


That's the problem.

The laws may be stupid, but they're still there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> The laws may be stupid, but they're still there.


Nah they are just stupid.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm thinking of getting some Shure SE215s, they look really awesome. Anyone got any opinions on them? *looking at you Mr dubbed!*


----------



## friend'scatdied

There is generally small sample variance between headphones of the same model that can be audible and substantial depending on the tolerances the headphones were measured to. If a pair of headphones are only matched at 1KHz that leaves a wealth of frequencies that can deviate above and below, if only slightly.

Low switching times during comparisons (ideally below one second) are essential given our limitations in echoic memory.

"Experience" is useless without a proper understanding, and might in fact support false outcomes if rendered in complete ignorance of objectivity.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some Shure SE215s, they look really awesome. Anyone got any opinions on them? *looking at you Mr dubbed!*


can't comment, heard them ages ago - and honestly can't remember them from memory, sorry!
What's the price range? You checked my guide?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> can't comment, heard them ages ago - and honestly can't remember them from memory, sorry!
> What's the price range? You checked my guide?


Yeah been studying the guide a while, can get them for £60 on Amazon. I don't wanna spend any more than that really. I didn't really fancy many of the ones in your guide - the few that I did had reported issues like falling out of ears which is a problem I've had with lots of earphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Yeah been studying the guide a while, can get them for £60 on Amazon. I don't wanna spend any more than that really. I didn't really fancy many of the ones in your guide - the few that I did had reported issues like falling out of ears which is a problem I've had with lots of earphones.


Which ones have you seen reported as falling out of ears?
Most can be worn over the ear - preventing any of that.

£60? I would opt for the FA Consonance v2 (not on the guide):
http://fischer-products.eu/index.php?route=product/product&path=18&product_id=213

Sub-Total: £59.42
UK Shipping (Weight: 0.14kg): £11.90
Total: £71.32

£12 shipping though :/

found them here though:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fischer-Audio-Fundamentals-Series-Consonance-w-Microphone-In-ear-Earphone-Red-/380737671986?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item58a5bbd332

Anyway - your call - but at that price point - those are recommended.
So are the Sony MDR-EX510


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Speaking of IEMs, I found this video a little interesting.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Yes please! I agree with Totally Dubbed about making it international, maybe you can request the winner to pay shipping? That will still make it a lot cheaper for someone like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 380s are very nice, too bad people seem to look past them. I don't know if it's burn-in or my imagination, but on mine it's as if the bass increased a bit after a while (not a lot though).


I'm loving them, I didn't listen to a lot of bass heavy music the first two days I had them but to me its a great amount of bass. I'm happy with the detailed mids from them, my v moda m100's were heavily recessed imo.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I finally saved up about $500 for the release of the HE-400i. I feel like I should upgrade my T1 when I get the 400i. Any suggestions on where to go up from here?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I finally saved up about $500 for the release of the HE-400i. I feel like I should upgrade my T1 when I get the 400i. Any suggestions on where to go up from here?


Just hold on to your money and wait for reviews.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So, I finally saved up about $500 for the release of the HE-400i. I feel like I should upgrade my T1 when I get the 400i. Any suggestions on where to go up from here?
> 
> 
> 
> Just hold on to your money and wait for reviews.
Click to expand...

Well that was my plan as far as headphones are concerned. I was just wondering about what you would suggest I upgrade to from my T1. I am actually going to be able to hear the HE400i at the Chicago Head-Fi meet in a few weeks.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I'm loving them, I didn't listen to a lot of bass heavy music the first two days I had them but to me its a great amount of bass. I'm happy with the detailed mids from them, my v moda m100's were heavily recessed imo.


I also like the bass on the 380. I feel it's not over-powering, but it's still clearly there. Although it sometimes gets a bit much. I don't know any better sounding headphones though so I can't say how they compare to more expensive stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well that was my plan as far as headphones are concerned. I was just wondering about what you would suggest I upgrade to from my T1. I am actually going to be able to hear the HE400i at the Chicago Head-Fi meet in a few weeks.


I know.

It's impossible to tell what amps will pair well with a headphone that does not even exist.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I know.
> 
> It's impossible to tell what amps will pair well with a headphone that does not even exist.


I guess I didn't even think of that. You bring up a very good point. Then if you had to put a decent price estimate out for a DAC/amp (not necessarily for a specific one/set), what would you say? What should I be spending for a solid set up for some $500 headphones?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I guess I didn't even think of that. You bring up a very good point. Then if you had to put a decent price estimate out for a DAC/amp (not necessarily for a specific one/set), what would you say? What should I be spending for a solid set up for some $500 headphones?


Eh... 200-300?

I would say to save up a total of 800 bucks for a whole system.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh... 200-300?
> 
> I would say to save up a total of 800 bucks for a whole system.


Ok, thanks for the estimate. I need to plan ahead you know?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, thanks for the estimate. I need to plan ahead you know?


Just keep saving those pennies.









If you can, I would also check out the HD600s and the regular HE-500s while you are at this fancy place.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just keep saving those pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can, I would also check out the HD600s and the regular HE-500s while you are at this fancy place.


Oh yeah, I definitely plan on doing so. There are a few headphones in that price range that will be there and I definitely want to take advantage of that haha


----------



## EpicPie

This thread is bonkers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh yeah, I definitely plan on doing so. There are a few headphones in that price range that will be there and I definitely want to take advantage of that haha


I know what everyone will say, but do not be afraid to look into stax headphones either.

With 800 bucks you can get a decent used system.

The stax lambda headphones are probably the most comfortable headphones I have ever used. They are not going to pump out a lot of bass, so if you are into hip-hop, rap, pop, and so on, then they are not for you.

If you are using them for primarily gaming and listening to rock, jazz, and so on, then they are killer headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> This thread is bonkers.


What? A man can't spend more money on headphones than a used car?


----------



## phillyd

Received my Velodyne V-Pulse IEM's yesterday. Initial impressions are bloated bass, recessed low-mids, less recessed upper-mids, sparkly treble. I really hope they mellow out during the burn-in. My Klipsch IEM's simply having more balanced bass makes me prefer them to the V-Pulse.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What? A man can't spend more money on headphones than a used car?


I never said that.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Oh yeah, I definitely plan on doing so. There are a few headphones in that price range that will be there and I definitely want to take advantage of that haha
> 
> 
> 
> I know what everyone will say, but do not be afraid to look into stax headphones either.
> 
> With 800 bucks you can get a decent used system.
> 
> The stax lambda headphones are probably the most comfortable headphones I have ever used. They are not going to pump out a lot of bass, so if you are into hip-hop, rap, pop, and so on, then they are not for you.
> 
> If you are using them for primarily gaming and listening to rock, jazz, and so on, then they are killer headphones.
Click to expand...

Honestly, Stax are probably one of the most ugly looking things I have ever seen.... Though, if they are a sound that I enjoy, I would happily purchase them. Unfortunately, I don't think there are going to be any Stax set ups at the HeadFi meet and I definitely won't buy something so expensive without trying them first.

Also, what kinds of DACs and amps would I be looking at in that price range? Preferably something that would allow me to eventually upgrade headphones to something higher end (think HD800, LCD 2/3, etc.)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Honestly, Stax are probably one of the most ugly looking things I have ever seen.... Though, if they are a sound that I enjoy, I would happily purchase them. Unfortunately, I don't think there are going to be any Stax set ups at the HeadFi meet and I definitely won't buy something so expensive without trying them first.
> 
> Also, what kinds of DACs and amps would I be looking at in that price range? Preferably something that would allow me to eventually upgrade headphones to something higher end (think HD800, LCD 2/3, etc.)


There most likely will be some sort of stax system. I have never been to a meet where someone hasn't brought stax headphones. Plus Chicago is a pretty big place with a fairly diverse audio market. I am sure someone will bring some.

As for dacs and amps............it realllllly depends.

If you go for a bright sounding headphone, you may want a warm sounding amp like a schiit lyr or a dark voice amp.

If you go for an overly dark sounding headphone, then you may want a bright amp like a schiit asgard.

If you want to go with a dac and amp combo you could go for something like a parasound Z dac and amp combo.

I would probably plan on using your aune t1 as a dac though. The dac portion is not terrible, the amp portion is pretty bad though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I get that but for some people the $150 is worth the wait! In my case (since I'm outside North America), everything I order takes the same time anyway so the wait is ok!


I'll admit, it would have been really nice to get the discount (although the wait would've been a killer!) but the biggest problem would have been that I will typically only purchase any kind of audio related gear ~after~ I've heard it in person. I apply this to speakers as well as headphones, and to a lesser extent my other audio gear (keyboards I have to play with, synths I have to screw around with, etc). Makes it difficult to pick up a few things, but at the same time there is a significantly reduced chance of buyer's remorse, at least in my opinion ^_^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> This thread is bonkers.


This coming from a guy with like a bazillion headphones.


----------



## JAM3S121

All my headphones are easy to drive, is there any desktop DAC for about $100-$150 that compares to my titanium hd? I swap my headephones so much I'm getting sick of reaching behind my case lately..







first world problems i know.

I know that aune t1 is nice, but I don't really care for a big tube light on my desk. I already had to put electrical tape over the led on my blue snowball mic and a few stupid onboard LEDS on my motherboard. I don't mind a simple power led on the dac.. .but this blue snowball as a eye level red led and obviously the mic is pointed at you .. so you can only imagine whats in my face.


----------



## mikeaj

Why would you want a desktop DAC? Why not just an amp you put on the desk (connected back to the Ti HD) or even a passive switchbox?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> All my headphones are easy to drive, is there any desktop DAC for about $100-$150 that compares to my titanium hd? I swap my headephones so much I'm getting sick of reaching behind my case lately..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first world problems i know.
> 
> I know that aune t1 is nice, but I don't really care for a big tube light on my desk. I already had to put electrical tape over the led on my blue snowball mic and a few stupid onboard LEDS on my motherboard. I don't mind a simple power led on the dac.. .but this blue snowball as a eye level red led and obviously the mic is pointed at you .. so you can only imagine whats in my face.


Tube glow is nowhere near as bright as an LED. It's barely noticeable for most tubes even in nearly pitch black darkness.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Tube glow is nowhere near as bright as an LED. It's barely noticeable for most tubes even in nearly pitch black darkness.


Don't forget about mercury filled tubes.


----------



## BoredErica

STAX SO UGLY IS HURTS









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Don't forget about mercury filled tubes.












Mother of GOD.


----------



## phillyd

Do want.

My V-Pulse are burning in quite nicely. A drop from 10-20KHz mellows out the treble and they sound quite nice other than that.

I just watched a video discussing balanced vs. unbalanced audio. It makes sense. I'm wondering what some of you more audio-knowledgeable guys think about using balanced. My 10' HE-300 cord picks up an IMMENSE amount of noise, especially if my phone is anywhere near the cord. I am certain that better shielding would help a lot, but would it be even more beneficial to go balanced in the future?


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do want.
> 
> My V-Pulse are burning in quite nicely. A drop from 10-20KHz mellows out the treble and they sound quite nice other than that.
> 
> I just watched a video discussing balanced vs. unbalanced audio. It makes sense. I'm wondering what some of you more audio-knowledgeable guys think about using balanced. My 10' HE-300 cord picks up an IMMENSE amount of noise, especially if my phone is anywhere near the cord. I am certain that better shielding would help a lot, but would it be even more beneficial to go balanced in the future?


Ten feet...  Just where are you trying to listen from?

Also, the only way to "balance" those headphones is with some modding.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, 10 ft / 3m is kind of a standard length for many fullsize headphones.

Anyway, I think a lot of higher-end headphones should already be using four conductors inside the shielding with the only common connection to ground for L/R being at the jack. Quality of the braid and construction can kind of vary. How is the cable being bent, and how far is it from the phone?

Also, you sure the noise is coming in at the headphone cable and not earlier in the chain? It could be worth recording the output of the amp directly with various setups to check.

If you want to try recabling the headphones, just use some decent star quad for microphone use with tolerable weight and such (uh, Mogami has some), and get it to the length you actually need. Don't bother with reterminating to XLR or something for balanced use and rushing out to get a balanced amp. 1/4" TRS is not ideal because of the common ground at the jack, but you may as well try it first with a normal amp, unless you already have something balanced to use with the headphones. It could be that the original cable and construction is not great. I mean, you can always readily reterminate later.


----------



## phillyd

It drapes to my side and bunches up some.The phone is within 2-3ft. of the cable. I know a guy who will do a 6ft. cable for $40 so I might take him up on it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Sexy:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-mk-iv-se?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-06-09


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Sexy:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/little-dot-mk-iv-se?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-06-09


Agreed.

I do fancy a little dot tube amp. One day!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Reviewed the AntLion ModMic 4.0








http://www.overclock.net/products/antlion-audio-modmic-4-0/reviews/6722


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Tube glow is nowhere near as bright as an LED. It's barely noticeable for most tubes even in nearly pitch black darkness.


That may be true, but the T1 has a white LED underneath the tube as well. It's pretty bright and actually looks really nice, but I would much prefer just the tube's glow by itself.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Tube glow is nowhere near as bright as an LED. It's barely noticeable for most tubes even in nearly pitch black darkness.
> 
> 
> 
> That may be true, but the T1 has a white LED underneath the tube as well. It's pretty bright and actually looks really nice, but I would much prefer just the tube's glow by itself.
Click to expand...

You could always take it apart and disconnect the LED!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone headed to Austin for ACL music festival in October?


----------



## BoredErica

While we're on that kind of topic, anybody looking to go to Headfi meet in SF in July?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

First real headphones. Happy so far, except that I can't take them out in public. But, I knew that before I bought 'em.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> 
> 
> First real headphones. Happy so far, except that I can't take them out in public. But, I knew that before I bought 'em.


Can't take them out because they are open back you mean?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Indeed. You can turn them around backwards and they are about as loud. And almost as comfortable. xD


----------



## BoredErica

I think the leakage of HD800s is small enough to warrant use of it in a public library outside of the quiet zones. Public libraries are noisier with kids in places. Some computer rooms are designated quiet spots.

Or somewhere on the bus or something. There's already enough background noise to cover up your music.

AND ARE YOU AMDFAN OR NVIDIAFAN??!!!!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guess you must have quiet public transport lol


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting some Shure SE215s, they look really awesome. Anyone got any opinions on them? *looking at you Mr dubbed!*


The 215's are really good, they my my tumbs up


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the leakage of HD800s is small enough to warrant use of it in a public library outside of the quiet zones. Public libraries are noisier with kids in places. Some computer rooms are designated quiet spots.
> 
> Or somewhere on the bus or something. There's already enough background noise to cover up your music.


But you don't want the sound leaking in









If you have the money, the Audeze LCD-XC supposedly has very good isolation and sounds very nice. Though I'd personally spend that on some custom IEMs (Roxannes maybe since carbon fibre doesn't break easily, or Jh16) since practicality wise they are leaps and bounds over full-size headphones.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think the leakage of HD800s is small enough to warrant use of it in a public library outside of the quiet zones. Public libraries are noisier with kids in places. Some computer rooms are designated quiet spots.
> 
> Or somewhere on the bus or something. There's already enough background noise to cover up your music.
> 
> AND ARE YOU AMDFAN OR NVIDIAFAN??!!!!


You don't need to listen to headphones *that* loud, you know. At reasonable levels, nobody can hear it unless they are next to your ear.


----------



## jellybeans69

I've been using SE215's with my Fiio X3 for quite a while now, while bit lacking in bass the mids are great. And bass part gets fixed through player controls ('ve been using it at +8 bass / -4 treble lately) , 0/0 is default and control of treble and bass goes up to -10/+10


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> You don't need to listen to headphones *that* loud, you know. At reasonable levels, nobody can hear it unless they are next to your ear.


Uhhhhhhhh....

What?

These are open backed headphones.You wear any open backed headphone in my college library and you will get an angry mob of librarians that want your head. It's very quiet in there and music that can be heard stands out a whole lot.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhhhhhhhh....
> What?
> 
> These are open backed headphones.You wear any open backed headphone in my college library and you will get an angry mob of librarians that want your head. It's very quiet in there and music that can be heard stands out a whole lot.


Those must be leakier than the pair I have, because, again, at tolerable levels you can't hear anything unless you are a few inches away from them. X_x Do people really listen to their headphones so loudly in public places?


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Uhhhhhhhh....
> What?
> 
> These are open backed headphones.You wear any open backed headphone in my college library and you will get an angry mob of librarians that want your head. It's very quiet in there and music that can be heard stands out a whole lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Those must be leakier than the pair I have, because, again, at tolerable levels you can't hear anything unless you are a few inches away from them. X_x Do people really listen to their headphones so loudly in public places?
Click to expand...

I don't know about HD800's but my HD650's and HE500's leak sound in and out like there's nothing there. It really doesn't have to be that loud to hear them clearly from across the room and could definitely be an issue in a library.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Those must be leakier than the pair I have, because, again, at tolerable levels you can't hear anything unless you are a few inches away from them. X_x Do people really listen to their headphones so loudly in public places?


No.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Those must be leakier than the pair I have, because, again, at tolerable levels you can't hear anything unless you are a few inches away from them. X_x Do people really listen to their headphones so loudly in public places?


You realize a open backed pair of cans would provide next to no isolation.. so the only way to get out any background noise would be to crank the volume...right?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> AND ARE YOU AMDFAN OR NVIDIAFAN??!!!!


Good question.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Those must be leakier than the pair I have, because, again, at tolerable levels you can't hear anything unless you are a few inches away from them. X_x Do people really listen to their headphones so loudly in public places?


Trust me, I don't like loud headphones. They just leek like hell.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Good question.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> You realize a open backed pair of cans would provide next to no isolation.. so the only way to get out any background noise would be to crank the volume...right?


You realise I own a pair of open backed headphones, that sit loosely on my head, and I *still* can't hear anything, assuming my listenable volume, coming out at normal distances. Even my microphone can't pick it up, unless I am 3 inches or less away from it and even then... Most won't be able to hear it in a normal environment.

As far as isolation goes... If it's that loud outside the headphones then nobody can really tell how loud it is inside the headphones, due to sound masking. Also note that the drivers are *Right next to your ear* so you can still hear them even if they are quieter than the surroundings. You just need to pay attention.

You can never "Get out background noise". All you can do is raise the floor.

Yeesh...


----------



## Necrocis85

Was told to ask here about a headphone amp for my Ultrasone Pro 550 phones. They are currently running off my Titanium HD, but was looking at either the Schiit Modi or Vali. Any experience with these headphones with the Vali?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> Was told to ask here about a headphone amp for my Ultrasone Pro 550 phones. They are currently running off my Titanium HD, but was looking at either the Schiit Modi or Vali. Any experience with these headphones with the Vali?


Not really necessary with that setup. TiHD is already a capable source for those headphones, and the Modi is more of a side-step than an upgrade. However, you could look into the Vali or Magni as it might hold your setups value a bit higher when you decide to upgrade your headphones.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> Was told to ask here about a headphone amp for my Ultrasone Pro 550 phones. They are currently running off my Titanium HD, but was looking at either the Schiit Modi or Vali. Any experience with these headphones with the Vali?


The Schiit Modi is a DAC. The Magni is the solid state amp you're thinking about. I'd recommend the Vali but I prefer a warm, smooth sound to an analytical, bright sound. The Vali isn't as powerful and has some minor microphonics when the casing is tapped or the power is switched on and off. I really liked my Vali and the only reason I got rid of it is that I found a real tube amp for an irresistible price.


----------



## Necrocis85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not really necessary with that setup. TiHD is already a capable source for those headphones, and the Modi is more of a side-step than an upgrade. However, you could look into the Vali or Magni as it might hold your setups value a bit higher when you decide to upgrade your headphones.


I meant the Magni or Vali, not sure why I was thinking Modi. Plan on using the RCA out from the TiHD to whichever amp I decide to get. Just not sure how the Vali would work with the Ultrasone, never heard tube amps before. Biggest reason for wanting to have an external amp, even though the TiHD is capable of driving the cans, is for easier switching between headphones and speakers. I plan to split the RCA out to the headphone amp, and my Lepai T-amp for my speakers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrocis85*
> 
> I meant the Magni or Vali, not sure why I was thinking Modi. Plan on using the RCA out from the TiHD to whichever amp I decide to get. Just not sure how the Vali would work with the Ultrasone, never heard tube amps before. Biggest reason for wanting to have an external amp, even though the TiHD is capable of driving the cans, is for easier switching between headphones and speakers. I plan to split the RCA out to the headphone amp, and my Lepai T-amp for my speakers.


The Vali's not really a bold step into tubes, but you will get some of the benefit from the sound of it. I think it's more dependent on the sound you'd like to achieve from the headphones. The Magni will give you more of a 'flat' and 'neutral' sound, whereas the Vali will be geared more towards being a bit 'warmer' (i.e. smoother, a bit less shrill).


----------



## Aaranu

Got my LCD X today and i got the Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir a few weeks back







Loving the X so far


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Got my LCD X today and i got the Schiit Mjolnir and Gungnir a few weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the X so far


Oh that is perfect.

What are your opinions about the difference between the two headphones? I have heard both, but I never really got to play around with the LCD-X on various amps yet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Vali's not really a bold step into tubes, but you will get some of the benefit from the sound of it. I think it's more dependent on the sound you'd like to achieve from the headphones. The Magni will give you more of a 'flat' and 'neutral' sound, whereas the Vali will be geared more towards being a bit 'warmer' (i.e. smoother, a bit less shrill).


You got it backwards actually.

The magni is a very bright sounding amp. Similar to the asgard. The amp that I brought was very warm and dark. The amp I wanted you to hear was neutral with a warmer and lush tone, but noooooooooo....the universe had to screw me over on that deal.

The vali knocks off some of the brighter highs and gives it a more neutral sound signature.

Honestly, if the vali said magni on the side, I would literally think it was a magni with a software or possibly hardware EQ. I really feel like the only reason those tubes are there is to take off that high end harshness.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So I'm currently using the headphone out on my receiver as an amp. How much of an improvement would I notice going with a dedicated dac and amp?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> So I'm currently using the headphone out on my receiver as an amp. How much of an improvement would I notice going with a dedicated dac and amp?


That completely depends on your budget and how good your receiver is.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That completely depends on your budget and how good your receiver is.


Let's say the cheapest schiit pair. Receiver is in my sig.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Let's say the cheapest schiit pair. Receiver is in my sig.


Nope, you are good. Get a new screen or find a cheap Z68 motherboard somewhere, but audio wise you are probably going to be happy with what you have until you are willing to spend 300+ bucks on audio.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Cool.

Also, this board is great, I can't imagine upgrading it. Monitor, that's another story. xD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> Also, this board is great, I can't imagine upgrading it. Monitor, that's another story. xD


At this point, I am really glad to hear that someone likes their motherboard.

After moving away from X58, I have had nothing but problems with motherboards.

I am currently on my laptop whilst swapping out ram on my 3 month old gigabyte UP4 to try and figure out why it will not boot.

Screw gigabyte. Asus ROG or WS motherboards foeva.


----------



## EpicPie

Anyone else in this thread a believer of audio interfaces?

Better than "audiophile" headphone amps/dacs imo.

Neutral output, no hiss, more features.


----------



## thanos999

just joined the club and noticed im the only one thats using razer headphones so does that make me the razer headphones specalist ?
heres my very quick review off them
they are green they are very green the soft earmuff parts are black on the top off the headband it says razer there is a long usb extension that adds about anothere 6 feet to the lenght off the cable this is the version without the microphone built in they were very expensive i paide £55 for them i normally only pay about £5 or £10 for headphones did i mention that they are green when i plug it into the computer sound comes out off them even sounds i can understand like people speaking and they arer green in coloure

heres a link to there website with a picture off my headphones

http://www.razerzone.com/eu-en/gaming-audio/razer-kraken/


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just joined the club and noticed im the only one thats using razer headphones so does that make me the razer headphones specalist ?
> heres my very quick review off them
> they are green they are very green the soft earmuff parts are black on the top off the headband it says razer there is a long usb extension that adds about anothere 6 feet to the lenght off the cable this is the version without the microphone built in they were very expensive i paide £55 for them i normally only pay about £5 or £10 for headphones did i mention that they are green when i plug it into the computer sound comes out off them even sounds i can understand like people speaking and they arer green in coloure


lmao, wut.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> lmao, wut.


i dont speak gobbley **** if you got to say something speak english what is imao,wut ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Anyone else in this thread a believer of audio interfaces?
> 
> Better than "audiophile" headphone amps/dacs imo.
> 
> Neutral output, no hiss, more features.


Depends on the audio interface.

If you can recommend something that doesn't suck (lots of brightness and harshness) then I would be more than happy to look at it and try my best to test it out and compare it to a dac/amp.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> At this point, I am really glad to hear that someone likes their motherboard.
> 
> After moving away from X58, I have had nothing but problems with motherboards.
> 
> I am currently on my laptop whilst swapping out ram on my 3 month old gigabyte UP4 to try and figure out why it will not boot.
> 
> Screw gigabyte. Asus ROG or WS motherboards foeva.


It's got its quirks, but it does really well.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> just joined the club and noticed im the only one thats using razer headphones so does that make me the razer headphones specalist ?
> heres my very quick review off them
> they are green they are very green the soft earmuff parts are black on the top off the headband it says razer there is a long usb extension that adds about anothere 6 feet to the lenght off the cable this is the version without the microphone built in they were very expensive i paide £55 for them i normally only pay about £5 or £10 for headphones did i mention that they are green when i plug it into the computer sound comes out off them even sounds i can understand like people speaking and they arer green in coloure
> 
> heres a link to there website with a picture off my headphones
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/eu-en/gaming-audio/razer-kraken/


I cannot understand your English. That is the longest run-on sentence I've seen all month.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> i dont speak gobbley **** if you got to say someything speak english what is imao,wut ?


Razer audio is terrible. The only reason you are the only one with razer headphones is because no one will touch them with a 10 foot pole.

For the same price or less you can pick up some super lux headphones that sound better.

Whats worse still is I *think* (could be wrong) you are talking about the razer kraken. The older carcharias actually sounded better. Razer literally took one step forward and then they took 5 steps back when they made the kraken.

Seriously. If you have like 20-30 pounds, you should really check out the superlux headphones and see what you think.

Oh and it is not imao its Lmao. Google it. It involves profanity.............sort of not really.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Razer audio is terrible. The only reason you are the only one with razer headphones is because no one will touch them with a 10 foot pole.
> 
> For the same price or less you can pick up some super lux headphones that sound better.
> 
> Whats worse still is I *think* (could be wrong) you are talking about the razer kraken. The older carcharias actually sounded better. Razer literally took one step forward and then they took 5 steps back when they made the kraken.
> 
> Seriously. If you have like 20-30 pounds, you should really check out the superlux headphones and see what you think.


His review of the headphones focuses on how green they are, I doubt he's serious


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I cannot understand your English. That is the longest run-on sentence I've seen all month.


This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> His review of the headphones focuses on how green they are, I doubt he's serious


And this.


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> His review of the headphones focuses on how green they are, I doubt he's serious


at last someone who understands sarcasm


----------



## thanos999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I cannot understand your English. That is the longest run-on sentence I've seen all month.


sorry about that but im terrible with writing and grammer due to dyslexia so please forgive me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You got it backwards actually.
> 
> The magni is a very bright sounding amp. Similar to the asgard. The amp that I brought was very warm and dark. The amp I wanted you to hear was neutral with a warmer and lush tone, but noooooooooo....the universe had to screw me over on that deal.
> 
> The vali knocks off some of the brighter highs and gives it a more neutral sound signature.
> 
> Honestly, if the vali said magni on the side, I would literally think it was a magni with a software or possibly hardware EQ. I really feel like the only reason those tubes are there is to take off that high end harshness.


Erm, what? You kinda reiterated what I said? You know I've always thought exactly those things of the Magni (bright, shrill, etc.) vs. whatever...not sure if we're lost in translation.


----------



## thanos999

ok what are a good pair off headphones for online gaming with a built in mic
also be used for music and movies
that wont cost more than £40
motherboard im usingis the asus maximus v formular with ROG supreme FX built in7.1channel hihg def audio codec
so no soundcard fitted
the online game that i need a mic for is world off tanks and world off warships when that comes out
music i lick is heavy metal especially black sabbath but i also like john michel jarre and war off the worlds dont like any off this modern music from the 90s on


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> ok what are a good pair off headphones for online gaming with a built in mic
> also be used for music and movies


Plz read OP moar:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1209918/requesting-some-audio-advice-here-read-this-first


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Erm, what? You kinda reiterated what I said? You know I've always thought exactly those things of the Magni (bright, shrill, etc.) vs. whatever...not sure if we're lost in translation.


Quote:


> The Magni will give you more of a 'flat' and 'neutral' sound, whereas the Vali will be geared more towards being a bit 'warmer' (i.e. smoother, a bit less shrill).


The magni is not flat or neutral. It has a fairly bright and "sweet" sound.

The vali is not warm. If anything it still sounds a bit bright. But it is closer to what I would call a flat sound.

I can not think of a warm amp that would be a good comparison at this hour.


----------



## thanos999

heres a link to a site with loads off headphones
http://www.scan.co.uk/shop/computer-hardware/all/sound-audio/music-headphones-professional-audio-headsets/gaming-headsets-usb-pc-xbox-ps3
i dont want to spend more than £40 the cheaper the better really


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The magni is not flat or neutral. It has a fairly bright and "sweet" sound.
> 
> The vali is not warm. If anything it still sounds a bit bright. But it is closer to what I would call a flat sound.
> 
> I can not think of a warm amp that would be a good comparison at this hour.


Well I meant more in comparison to one another







.


----------



## Aaranu

TJJ, so far i'll say that the LCD X and the M/G stack pair brilliantly, i think it might be better than the 3's paired with them.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Razer audio is terrible. The only reason you are the only one with razer headphones is because no one will touch them with a 10 foot pole.


Agreed. Shortly before getting my HD380 Pro, I got an Electra for free. I was *immediately* put off by the muddy sound, and went back to my old Microlab K860.


----------



## BoredErica

Razer Krakens vs Beats.

Go.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Razer Krakens vs Beats.
> 
> Go.


Rather listen to nothing?


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Razer Krakens vs Beats.
> 
> Go.


I take it you also hate them both?


----------



## thanos999

are these anygood
Corsair Raptor LH1 Evo 3.5mm Analog Gaming Headset


----------



## JKuhn

I can't say, but if I remember right Bumblebee had a thread about recommended headphones/headsets in different price classes.

EDIT: It was Simca who started the thread.

Link


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Rather listen to nothing?


You must pick one!


----------



## phillyd

Beats Studio 2013 or Mixr are decent. They are okay for what they are meant to be. They're just way overpriced. Razer Kraken are actually crap.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Beats Studio 2013 or Mixr are decent. They are okay for what they are meant to be. They're just way overpriced. Razer Kraken are actually crap.


Your argument is invalid.

Razer Krakens are green.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You must pick one!


i hear that the new beats are fairly better than before, so id pick them.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> i hear that the new beats are fairly better than before, so id pick them.


You're recommending Beats? BURN!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You're recommending Beats? BURN!


No, no im not, id just rather hear them compared to the razer.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> You're recommending Beats? BURN!


Banned for...

...Oh wait, wrong thread.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Banned for...
> ...Oh wait, wrong thread.


Then go to the right thread so I can ban you.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Beats aren't bad for their genre.
The price is what upsets everyone.

If the Beats Pros were say.....£80 then they would make my recommendations without a shadow of a doubt.
Yeah they're not neutral / flat, they're V shaped - but people listening to r'n'b would opt for V shaped signature anyway (just like I do with my denons)


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Razer Krakens vs Beats.
> 
> Go.


----------



## Fymatdsrio

More like "Beaten"... since buying Beats is the same as getting robbed and totally thrashed.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> More like "Beaten"... since buying Beats is the same as getting robbed and totally thrashed.


Mugged by a pair of headphones?


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Mugged by a pair of headphones?


Indeed, ofc in more of a figurative sense , but you know.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanos999*
> 
> ok what are a good pair off headphones for online gaming with a built in mic
> also be used for music and movies
> that wont cost more than £40
> motherboard im usingis the asus maximus v formular with ROG supreme FX built in7.1channel hihg def audio codec
> so no soundcard fitted
> the online game that i need a mic for is world off tanks and world off warships when that comes out
> music i lick is heavy metal especially black sabbath but i also like john michel jarre and war off the worlds dont like any off this modern music from the 90s on


I realise most people aren't being helpful to your request - I know this is over budget - but if you can find it slightly cheaper, I would get it:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SteelSeries-SiberiaV2-Fullsize-Headset-Green/dp/B005GRTI50/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1402494273&sr=8-5&keywords=steelseries+headset

Can't comment on the other, cheaper models offered by SS, but the Siberia V2 is one I've reviewed and was extremely impressed with:
Linked is the heat orange model, which is essentially the same




Alternatively, you could save up and buy yourself something like the Audio technica ATH-M50s and attach a ModMic 4.0 to it








That would set you back, all together £130.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Mugged by a pair of headphones?


No, he means the beats are a rip off.


----------



## Fymatdsrio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Alternatively, you could save up and buy yourself something like the Audio technica ATH-M50s and attach a ModMic 4.0 to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would set you back, all together £130.


^ This is what I'm going to be doing.


----------



## BoredErica

Muy confused.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fymatdsrio*
> 
> ^ This is what I'm going to be doing.


great to hear!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love hearing people deciding on abandoning headsets for headphones+mic. All headsets are either severely overpriced, garbage, or a combination of both.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

No replacement for a good condenser though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love hearing people deciding on abandoning headsets for headphones+mic. All headsets are either severely overpriced, garbage, or a combination of both.


Maybe you haven't tried that many headset?
I wouldn't be saying it if it wasn't the case but:
The 9h and the Wireless H really have impressed me.

At the price tag though, sure you can get a better headphone + mic combo, but for convenience...it works quite nicely.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maybe you haven't tried that many headset?
> I wouldn't be saying it if it wasn't the case but:
> The 9h and the Wireless H really have impressed me.
> 
> At the price tag though, sure you can get a better headphone + mic combo, but for convenience...it works quite nicely.


Those headsets are $150 and $300 respectively. Unless you are saying that is not obnoxiously overpriced, I am not sure where the disagreement is. I said "All headsets are either severely overpriced, garbage, or a combination of both" meaning they are one of the following:

- Overpriced
- Garbage
- Both


----------



## pez

Just noticed the new poll. I still buy CDs, so I'd be highly interested in that.


----------



## phillyd

Any recommendations for a good desktop mic? Trying to avoid getting a blue snowball but I don't want to spend much.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Those headsets are $150 and $300 respectively. Unless you are saying that is not obnoxiously overpriced, I am not sure where the disagreement is. I said "All headsets are either severely overpriced, garbage, or a combination of both" meaning they are one of the following:
> 
> - Overpriced
> - Garbage
> - Both


Lol - In the UK the Siberia V2 is £60-80
The Wireless H is like £220

For £60 - you can't buy yourself a similar quality headphone (audio quality wise) WITH a mic.
Take any headphone add a mic - that's £37 (modmic 4.0)
So you're saying that a £23 headphone + a £37 modmic 4.0 is equivalent to a £60 Siberia V2.
Whereas I compared the Siberia V2 to a dummed down AKG K551, which retails for around £100-110

So your HATE towards headset isn't really justified unless you provide an alternative - which is why I stated to the dude before: No one has actually been helpful apart from saying beats LOL and Razer LOL - I hate both brands respectively for audio, but give some suggestions then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Any recommendations for a good desktop mic? Trying to avoid getting a blue snowball but I don't want to spend much.


Logitech USB Mic - if you can still find it for a decent price (try eBay)


----------



## toonafish

'Lo guys. I'm new here and I'm eyeing the thread, looking for a good amp. I have a psb headphone, paired with centrance DAC.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Audio Technica ATR 2500 when it goes back down to $50.

Quote:


> Logitech USB Mic - if you can still find it for a decent price (try eBay)


Wouldn't recommend that. They had quite a couple where the preamp was wired backwards and didn't work, making for one quiet mic. I had one such.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Logitech USB Mic - if you can still find it for a decent price (try eBay)


Eh one of the reasons I want a decent desktop mic and not some cheap one is the looks. I want something that looks ridiculous because I care way too much about the appearance of my desktop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> 'Lo guys. I'm new here and I'm eyeing the thread, looking for a good amp. I have a psb headphone, paired with centrance DAC.


The M4U 1? They are 32Ω and won't benefit enormously from an amp. I would recommend nothing more expensive than a Schiit Vali or Magni.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Lol - In the UK the Siberia V2 is £60-80
> The Wireless H is like £220
> 
> For £60 - you can't buy yourself a similar quality headphone (audio quality wise) WITH a mic.
> Take any headphone add a mic - that's £37 (modmic 4.0)
> So you're saying that a £23 headphone + a £37 modmic 4.0 is equivalent to a £60 Siberia V2.
> Whereas I compared the Siberia V2 to a dummed down AKG K551, which retails for around £100-110
> 
> So your HATE towards headset isn't really justified unless you provide an alternative - which is why I stated to the dude before: No one has actually been helpful apart from saying beats LOL and Razer LOL - I hate both brands respectively for audio, but give some suggestions then.
> Logitech USB Mic - if you can still find it for a decent price (try eBay)


As far as your earlier question goes, I've tried more headsets than I would like since my sister kept buying them until I got her some K550 with a ModMic. She has headsets from Corsair, AKG, TurtleBeach, Plantronics, SteelSeries, and Razor. I think they are all garbage personally. They may not appear overpriced in UK, but $150 and $300 does seem on the pricey end. I will see if they are in my local BB next time I am in that area, but as of now, I have never heard a pair of headset that I would recommend shelling out money for.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As far as your earlier question goes, I've tried more headsets than I would like since my sister kept buying them until I got her some K550 with a ModMic. She has headsets from Corsair, AKG, TurtleBeach, Plantronics, SteelSeries, and Razor. I think they are all garbage personally. They may not appear overpriced in UK, but $150 and $300 does seem on the pricey end. I will see if they are in my local BB next time I am in that area, but as of now, I have never heard a pair of headset that I would recommend shelling out money for.


I used to think like you, until I tried the Steelseries. I've got no use for them in all honesty, but really find them good audio wise


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I used to think like you, until I tried the Steelseries. I've got no use for them in all honesty, but really find them good audio wise


Unless the 9H is better than at least the M50 or HD558, I am going to consider it overpriced in the US.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Whew, built 2 HTPC's today (hate how you need to upgrade BIOS on A88X mobos before you can use Kaveri APUs).
And on friday I'll get to test Microlab Solo8C with one of them









And my Superlux HD381F arrived yesterday.
First impression: Now I understand just how bad all my old phone earbuds/IEMs were (Oppo, Samsung, etc.)








Could use a tad more bass (for metal) but I'm afraid the HD381 would have too much of it. But the mids/highs (and price) are good enough to ignore the lack of bass








Feels comfy compared to my past experience with IEMs, but the build quality is horrible (feels cheap... although they are cheap).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless the 9H is better than at least the M50 or HD558, I am going to consider it overpriced in the US.


Ah yeah the 9h wouldn't beat an M50 IMO - M50 if I'm not mistaken is around £100 in the UK


----------



## toonafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Eh one of the reasons I want a decent desktop mic and not some cheap one is the looks. I want something that looks ridiculous because I care way too much about th:thumb:e appearance of my desktop.
> The M4U 1? They are 32Ω and won't benefit enormously from an amp. I would recommend nothing more expensive than a Schiit Vali or Magni.


Ah yes, PSB M4U 2.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> Ah yes, PSB M4U 2.


I would recommend using the noise cancelling only when necessary. Passive will sound better.

As for an amp, I'm not really sure it's worth it.


----------



## toonafish

Ok, thx for the input, phillyd.







I very rarely use the noise cancelling mode since I never actually bring the headphone with me when I travel (I think it does a wonderful job at noise cancelling, though). Do you perhaps mean the active mode? I use active mode all the time. I like it better than passive mode.


----------



## BoredErica

Just saw this on Linus Tech Tips forum...



GG OCN picture posting. Here's the link.

http://i.imgur.com/JQFuOkI.png


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> Ok, thx for the input, phillyd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I very rarely use the noise cancelling mode since I never actually bring the headphone with me when I travel (I think it does a wonderful job at noise cancelling, though). Do you perhaps mean the active mode? I use active mode all the time. I like it better than passive mode.


Active would be the noise cancelling mode. passive is going to be no noise cancelling, and the source will be doing all the amplification. That is the mode you want.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Just saw this on Linus Tech Tips forum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GG OCN picture posting. Here's the link.
> http://i.imgur.com/JQFuOkI.png


that's a solid list of recommendations


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's a solid list of recommendations


I just like the rhymes.


----------



## Aaranu

If i was to recommend a headset it would be steelseries, there stuff is decent.


----------



## toonafish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Active would be the noise cancelling mode. passive is going to be no noise cancelling, and the source will be doing all the amplification. That is the mode you want.


Ah, by Active do you mean the Active Noise Cancelling? Yup, I've almost never used ANC mode and passive mode. I usually use the "other" Active mode.







Okay, thanks again for your input, I suppose I'll be looking for an amp for my HK audio speakers.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I'm such a noob...
When I thought that the Superlux HD381F had light bass, all I needed to do was to replace the original small tips with the bigger ones to get a proper seal :facepalm

Now I can enjoy metal on my phone


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> that's a solid list of recommendations


I like the MDR-V6 recommendation at the end. That is totally legit


----------



## roflcopter159

Having not known the price of those MDR V6 I just kind of dismissed it all as "well that was amusing, it rhymed". I just looked up the price of them and it makes that entire picture so much more amusing


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Guys I need some recommendations!
So as some of you might know I have a modmic 4.0 -and I really want to use it, but on my crap-sus Z77, the MIC OUT is horrible, thus causing constant static.
Thus I want to bypass it via an EXTERNAL soundcard - unless I go via the PCI-E raiser method, and get a DGX or something cheap for mic out.

I don't want to bypass all the sound, just the recording/microhpone only.
Thus I'm open to suggestions - cheaper the better - I only want to separate the audio processing from the motherboard to the soundcard.
I'm thinking a USB to 3.5mm sound card - although the only problem is that I might think it would bypass the entire sound of the system (regardless of windows) to the usb.

I found this:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZM0XIY/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers

Not sure what you guys think?


----------



## pez

Is there some way to do that with optical? Or maybe a used audio interface? EpicPie would know more about that, I'd think.


----------



## mikeaj

Having multiple input and output interfaces is no problem. You know, you can just have the output on any external device be disabled.

I don't really trust the cheapest USB audio junk out there (really crummy implementations on fairly poor chipsets, sometimes weird things like volume normalization always on, etc.), even if it's just for mic in, but I'm not sure what to recommend.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Having multiple input and output interfaces is no problem. You know, you can just have the output on any external device be disabled.
> 
> I don't really trust the cheapest USB audio junk out there (really crummy implementations on fairly poor chipsets, sometimes weird things like volume normalization always on, etc.), even if it's just for mic in, but I'm not sure what to recommend.


Might just give it a whirl for £1.50 to be honest - all it needs to do is cut out the static really

EDIT:
Still open to suggestions! Let me know if anything comes up - or else I'll order tomorrow


----------



## BoredErica

Okie, headphone recommendation plz.









Quote:



> Hi,
> 
> I have a friend that is looking for a new pair of headphones. He is not an audiophile. He probably likes a fun sound signature instead of a purely flat response. (Probably like some bass even though he's not an ultra basshead) It will not be driven on a sound card or any sort of external amp/dac. It needs to be at least somewhat durable. He's planning to use it on the go. He would like wireless but that's optional. Budget is $100. May be extended to maybe $150. $50-150 is probably the range here. Not sure if he's looking for open or closed headphones, pretty sure he doesn't know the difference.' He will *NOT* be gaming on these headphones. I don't think soundstage matters to him. I live in the USA. I have Prime shipping on Amazon. I think he listens to rap. I'm not sure though. Still want to get him something nice.
> 
> Looking for very good value for the buck here. When suggesting please try to include the relative strengths and weaknesses of the headphone.
> 
> Go!
> 
> (If you don't help, he might get Beats. Please, don't let this happen!)


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


I don't know the different headphones that well, or which ones work well for what music, but the HD380 Pro might suit his needs depending on how large he's comfortable with and what price he can get it for. I'm not sure how "fun"the sound on these is though, all I can say is that I like it.

It doesn't have much bass when new, but it does increase a bit after a while. So if he tries it, you could also tell him that. My issues with the 380 Pro is that the cable is a bit heavy, but I'm used to that now, and the passive noise cancelling can be a pain if he wants to hear stuff around him well.


----------



## RallyMaster

I think the whole notion of "fun" may need a bit of sorting out. In a lot of cases, fun is defined as having a V shaped sound signature emphasizing bass and treble. I may be getting old but as time passes, that idea of fun quickly turns into "fatiguing." I have had several headphones so far with V-shaped sound signatures (Ultrasone PRO550/900, JVC HA-RX700/900, Creative Aurvana Live!), and I'm at the point where I'd rather listen to my Shure SRH840 which is very flat.

I don't think flat necessarily has to mean boring (I previously thought this as well). The SRH840 is very refreshing to listen to and does extremely well with just about any song or genre I have ever thrown its way. Flat frequency response, in my opinion, is versatile and can deliver an emotional and even intimate listening experience.

With that said: Sony MDR-V6 or MDR7506 with Beyerdynamic DT250 pads.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Guys I need some recommendations!
> So as some of you might know I have a modmic 4.0 -and I really want to use it, but on my crap-sus Z77, the MIC OUT is horrible, thus causing constant static.
> Thus I want to bypass it via an EXTERNAL soundcard - unless I go via the PCI-E raiser method, and get a DGX or something cheap for mic out.
> 
> I don't want to bypass all the sound, just the recording/microhpone only.
> Thus I'm open to suggestions - cheaper the better - I only want to separate the audio processing from the motherboard to the soundcard.
> I'm thinking a USB to 3.5mm sound card - although the only problem is that I might think it would bypass the entire sound of the system (regardless of windows) to the usb.
> 
> I found this:
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003ZM0XIY/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=computers
> 
> Not sure what you guys think?


Anyone else have input







?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> I don't know the different headphones that well, or which ones work well for what music, but the HD380 Pro might suit his needs depending on how large he's comfortable with and what price he can get it for. I'm not sure how "fun"the sound on these is though, all I can say is that I like it.
> 
> It doesn't have much bass when new, but it does increase a bit after a while. So if he tries it, you could also tell him that. My issues with the 380 Pro is that the cable is a bit heavy, but I'm used to that now, and the passive noise cancelling can be a pain if he wants to hear stuff around him well.


That's a good suggestion. The M50 falls into that price category as well, I believe.


----------



## toonafish

Maybe your friend can try Beyer's custom one pro? That or ATH M50.


----------



## toonafish

Also for considerations: Tek Star 671 or Tek Star M80 pro. I have personally tried these cans except the M80.


----------



## phillyd

I wouldn't recommend the M50 because of the cable but the m50x would suit him well. You could also see about the Logitech UE6000 and the Klipsch Image One. The Image Ones have some of the best mid bass impact and sub-bass I've ever heard. The Klipsch Status are a bit pricy but the Mode M40 are just $15 over.

Skullcandy Crushers might be worth checking out too, depending on how much he likes his bass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OK... so it seems almost everyone likes free music albums. I will look into the best way of doing this so as to accommodate as many people as possible. Some ideas provided include:

- Paypal
- Gift Cards
- Buy directly from local stores/estores


----------



## pez

Amazon is a good choice, eh? Well U.S.-based winners at least. I wouldn't mind helping out in that aspect. Prime (2-day) shipping is super convenient and just nice overall. And best of all, free.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I concur, Prime membership is awesome.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Another possibility is a merit based award system; a monthly music album giveaway where you have to be nominated to by a peer to qualify.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey, I have a thought.

I think we all know that youtube is not the best for music. However, you CAN bend youtube's arm into uploading high quality music files.

What if instead of having a gift card give away we hold a poll to see what album we would all like to have?

Then buy the album legally and try to upload it to youtube with the highest quality format possible.

Next we make a sticky thread with the list of youtube links to the full high quality album videos.

Finally you could use a youtube to flac converter to get the music for yourself.

I BELIEVE that a youtube downloader is legal since you would be downloading "public" content.


----------



## JKuhn

If I understood you right, then it means that Oc'ing Noob would have to get written permission and pay extra, since he will be distributing copies. So I don't think simply buying the album and uploading it will be legal.


----------



## bumblebee1980

damn LCD-2 knocked off the wall of fame by the Oppo PM-1

good job Oppo


----------



## pez

Yeah, that's tons of not legal. It being on YouTube would make them take it down even faster.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Wait....so you are telling me that all the music videos on youtube are not legal??????????????????????






So like how does this exist?


----------



## JKuhn

Sometimes it's put on there by the artists, but a lot of it is indeed illegal. As I said before, putting a song on Youtube means you're broadcasting it (through Youtube, but still) to everyone who views that page, which is illegal unless you're the copyright owner or if you have written permission.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wait....so you are telling me that all the music videos on youtube are not legal??????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So like how does this exist?


Read and educate yourself:
http://vr-zone.com/articles/youtubes-copyright-bots-met-match/58700.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=youtubes-copyright-bots-met-match





(almost) Everything uploaded that doesn't have the permission from the copyright holder, is indeed illegal.
Keep in mind that every hour there are dozens of hours of new material uploaded to YouTube. So the bots can't keep up with banning the videos.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Read and educate yourself:
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/youtubes-copyright-bots-met-match/58700.html?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=youtubes-copyright-bots-met-match
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything uploaded that doesn't have the permission from the copyright holder, is indeed illegal.
> Keep in mind that every hour there are dozens of hours of new material uploaded to YouTube. So the bots can't keep up with banning the videos.


....................I should have guessed.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ....................I should have guessed.


That is why I see everything related to copyrights as a grey area. Stuff can be legal and illegal at the same time, love the Pokemon Theme Song REVENGE! because of it depicts the current copyright mess pretty well


----------



## pez

Well they took care of that one







. But yeah, sometimes the artist doesn't really mind their music being up. Sometimes it's the record company realizing they're losing precious money.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What do you guys think about merit based nomination for entry versus free for all members entry?


----------



## pez

If it becomes that way, then people will only want to help for that reason, or vice versa. I'd visit the thread significantly less for that kinda crap.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do you guys think about merit based nomination for entry versus free for all members entry?


I think that's a nice gesture for regular contributors. Almost a way of thanking those that have been regularly contributing.
I would run two separate things to be honest.
One random draw for everyone - then another one for regular members.

I don't see the problem in it nor why it would cause problems


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I think that's a nice gesture for regular contributors. Almost a way of thanking those that have been regularly contributing.
> I would run two separate things to be honest.
> One random draw for everyone - then another one for regular members.
> 
> I don't see the problem in it nor why it would cause problems


Can we also have a razzie award for the worst contributor of the month?







I kid...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can we also have a razzie award for the worst contributor of the month?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid...


hmm....no?


----------



## phillyd

If we do the nominations thing it should be once only for the most helpful and that's it.

I had a dream that Tjj226 Angel owned a headphone shop and I was there before an HEC meet up. I got to try a bunch of my (theoretical) favorite headphones. Tried the Sennheiser HD650 and loved the fidelity and richness of the mid-range. Loved the LCD-2 in every way, especially the juicy bass. Tried some modded D2K or D5k's and liked them but was disappointed with the balance of the mid range.

Once I try these headphones for real I'll post my opinions in reference to these lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> I had a dream that Tjj226 Angel owned a headphone shop and I was there before an HEC meet up. I got to try a bunch of my (theoretical) favorite headphones. Tried the Sennheiser HD650 and loved the fidelity and richness of the mid-range. Loved the LCD-2 in every way, especially the juicy bass. Tried some modded D2K or D5k's and liked them but was disappointed with the balance of the mid range.


----------



## phillyd

I haven't had a major headphone upgrade in months. I'm suffering from withdrawals


----------



## King4x4

Is it normal to buy a Roccat Kave.... Get blown away.... Buy a Sound Blaster Z... Get blown away more... come bragging on some forums that it's god like in sound quality... get thrown out cause it sucks (while you be blown away) and you go into withdrawl symptoums... Go and buy a DT990 Pro.... Get your socks blasted right off cause of the sound quality.... Then read that without some good amp you wouldn't get your moneys worth... Get a schiit magni with the Z and start sweating due to the quality of the sound with a sound blaster z+magni with a DT990 Pro.

Then a friend with an HD800 comes over for a visit and you have your first EARGASM.

I freaking hate this now.... Got the upgrade itch to go buy an OPPO PM-1 now.

My wife will murder me since I all ready ordered a DT990 Premium and she nearlly killed me over it


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Is it normal to buy a Roccat Kave.... Get blown away.... Buy a Sound Blaster Z... Get blown away more... come bragging on some forums that it's god like in sound quality... get thrown out cause it sucks (while you be blown away) and you go into withdrawl symptoums... Go and buy a DT990 Pro.... Get your socks blasted right off cause of the sound quality.... Then read that without some good amp you wouldn't get your moneys worth... Get a schiit magni with the Z and start sweating due to the quality of the sound with a sound blaster z+magni with a DT990 Pro.
> 
> Then a friend with an HD800 comes over for a visit and you have your first EARGASM.
> 
> I freaking hate this now.... Got the upgrade itch to go buy an OPPO PM-1 now.
> 
> My wife will murder me since I all ready ordered a DT990 Premium and she nearlly killed me over it


Try not to kill anybody or get killed by other people when you're trying out headphones, lol.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Is it normal to buy a Roccat Kave.... Get blown away.... Buy a Sound Blaster Z... Get blown away more... come bragging on some forums that it's god like in sound quality... get thrown out cause it sucks (while you be blown away) and you go into withdrawl symptoums... Go and buy a DT990 Pro.... Get your socks blasted right off cause of the sound quality.... Then read that without some good amp you wouldn't get your moneys worth... Get a schiit magni with the Z and start sweating due to the quality of the sound with a sound blaster z+magni with a DT990 Pro.
> 
> Then a friend with an HD800 comes over for a visit and you have your first EARGASM.
> 
> I freaking hate this now.... Got the upgrade itch to go buy an OPPO PM-1 now.
> 
> My wife will murder me since I all ready ordered a DT990 Premium and she nearlly killed me over it


I'd still go for the tried and true LCD-2, but the PM-1 just got a whole lot more credibility:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/scrumptious-oppo-digital-pm-1-planar-magnetic-headphone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I did genuinely think of opening a headphone shop in England....I just don't have the capital though


----------



## Hawaiibadboy

http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-best-bass-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club/540#post_10635376

Doing some Bass can competition over here. Some expensive and cheap cans competing. Play along if you like


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Is it normal to buy a Roccat Kave.... Get blown away.... Buy a Sound Blaster Z... Get blown away more... come bragging on some forums that it's god like in sound quality... get thrown out cause it sucks (while you be blown away) and you go into withdrawl symptoums... Go and buy a DT990 Pro.... Get your socks blasted right off cause of the sound quality.... Then read that without some good amp you wouldn't get your moneys worth... Get a schiit magni with the Z and start sweating due to the quality of the sound with a sound blaster z+magni with a DT990 Pro.
> 
> Then a friend with an HD800 comes over for a visit and you have your first EARGASM.
> 
> I freaking hate this now.... Got the upgrade itch to go buy an OPPO PM-1 now.
> 
> My wife will murder me since I all ready ordered a DT990 Premium and she nearlly killed me over it


I got the same but with studio monitors, have a DT990 to but its nowhere near the sound quality of good monitors IMO.
Went from Alesis to KRK to Adam and now i cant afford a step up anymore :-(
wish i was richer, a step up from what i got will cost me over 2000$ i reckon..... its a hard life....


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I got the same but with studio monitors, have a DT990 to but its nowhere near the sound quality of good monitors IMO.
> Went from Alesis to KRK to Adam and now i cant afford a step up anymore :-(
> wish i was richer, a step up from what i got will cost me over 2000$ i reckon..... its a hard life....


I got a taste of how good IEMs can be from Superlux HD381F (25€) and now I'm itching to go to the nearest Hifistudio shop to test the Hifiman RE-400 (100€).
But I'm too scared to do that because after trying them I most likely will just throw the money at the shop clerk while shouting "shut up and take my money!".


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I got the same but with studio monitors, have a DT990 to but its nowhere near the sound quality of good monitors IMO.
> Went from Alesis to KRK to Adam and now i cant afford a step up anymore :-(
> wish i was richer, a step up from what i got will cost me over 2000$ i reckon..... its a hard life....


Well there's a price difference between a higher end monitor versus a DT990.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I got a taste of how good IEMs can be from Superlux HD381F (25€) and now I'm itching to go to the nearest Hifistudio shop to test the Hifiman RE-400 (100€).
> But I'm too scared to do that because after trying them I most likely will just throw the money at the shop clerk while shouting "shut up and take my money!".


Just do it and become an audio junky like the rest of us, you know you want to !


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well there's a price difference between a higher end monitor versus a DT990.


Yeah, a big one even.
On my qeust for headphones i was looking for 1 upto 400,- euro but didnt find any that could put a smile on my face like my monitors.
I then bought a cheaper pair, the DT990 because i thought it dit sound great for games...not so much music though.

crap, i am not able to merge my reply's on a tablet


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawaiibadboy*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/716711/the-best-bass-headphones-are-the-extreme-bass-club/540#post_10635376
> 
> Doing some Bass can competition over here. Some expensive and cheap cans competing. Play along if you like


I used to be the "basshead man" on head-fi lol.

Here's a good one - warning there's explicit language (as there was in those videos too):


----------



## phillyd

I'm pretty sure that the best way to beat headphones in the sub $500 market is to get a pair of 3-way passive speakers and a decent amp. Heck you could do that for $300. But even then you'd have some pros and cons for each.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My Steelseries H Wireless Headset video review:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> My Steelseries H Wireless Headset video review:


Great review man!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Great review man!


Cheers!


----------



## pez

Not sure quite what I think of the original, but I love unique vocals:




And the song that I originally found it from:


__
https://soundcloud.com/iyahking%2Fpassion-pit-sleepyhead-borgore-remix


----------



## JAM3S121

my gf loving the HD 380 Pro's


----------



## pez

She actually looks so 400% done with them that she can't even.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> She actually looks so 400% done with them that she can't even.


She looks incredibly bored/stoned to me... Maybe it's the angle/context. Not that you can even really see the headphones...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> She looks incredibly bored/stoned to me... Maybe it's the angle/context. Not that you can even really see the headphones...


I was going to say the same lol


----------



## roflcopter159

She kind of has the face that most people have when they try out my M50s.... It's the "I can't hear a difference, why is he making me wear these" face


----------



## BoredErica

Though seriously, she has the most bored looking face and demeanor from that picture, lol.
Probably the worst possible example to show how excited she is.


----------



## DVLux

Maybe, if we let her put on some Beats, her face will light up.


----------



## pez

I took my GF to the last Head-fi meet and the only headphone that made her 'wow' were the K1000.


----------



## mr steel

I still use my akg k340 electrostatic-dynamic headphones. I have re insulation them and remove the plastic speaker cover. I been needing to rebuild the crossover as well.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> While we're on that kind of topic, anybody looking to go to Headfi meet in SF in July?


Yes.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> She actually looks so 400% done with them that she can't even.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> She looks incredibly bored/stoned to me... Maybe it's the angle/context. Not that you can even really see the headphones...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> She looks incredibly bored/stoned to me... Maybe it's the angle/context. Not that you can even really see the headphones...
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to say the same lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> She kind of has the face that most people have when they try out my M50s.... It's the "I can't hear a difference, why is he making me wear these" face


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Though seriously, she has the most bored looking face and demeanor from that picture, lol.
> Probably the worst possible example to show how excited she is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Maybe, if we let her put on some Beats, her face will light up.


This thread mang


----------



## phillyd

This is the best picture I have of my gf with her cans. Just Skullcandy Aviators but good for the $40 I paid.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> This is the best picture I have of my gf with her cans.


I couldn't click the link fast enough when I read this in my subscriptions


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> I couldn't click the link fast enough when I read this in my subscriptions


Haha cans... Not jugs.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Haha cans... Not jugs.


Cans _are_ jugs (on the other side of the world at least...)

I'm pretty happy with this setup at the moment. (I have said this before but) I think I'm done for a while...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vhsownsbeta*
> 
> Cans _are_ jugs (on the other side of the world at least...)
> 
> I'm pretty happy with this setup at the moment. (I have said this before but) I think I'm done for a while...


That is a great setup. I really like the alpha dogs. They are a bit too bass heavy and they have a slight veiled sound, but I am sure that the burson amp fixes all of that and makes for a very velvety sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This thread mang


NAGATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAM3S121

she didn't know i was taking the picture.. i mean these are studio monitor headphones.. i told her to listen closely to favorite songs, she enjoyed them. She has brainwavz B2 IEMS I bought her a year or two ago and she loves them too


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This thread mang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NAGATO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Nagato Yuki <3

I actually have only been through S1 + ep1 S2 (Tanabata). I still need to watch Endless 8 + rest of S2.
Kinda wanna watch E8 in 1 sitting though, which means a little over 3 and a half hours for the whole thing :/

Which is going to be hard during exams now.

Also have you seen the 'hype' lately? It kinda makes me angry, but yeah...


----------



## DR650SE

Hey guys! I mostly creep around this forum, but wasn't till recently that I found this thread. Just figured I'd share some of my gear. (Sorry for all the pics







for some reason spoilers weren't working for me. Probably my system at work









Mostly iPods and a few amps and one set of good cans.

Here is what I've been rocking the last few days. Old 3rd Gen iPod with a CF to SD card adaptor, and 128GB SD Card for the hard drive. Fiio LOD, and Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp. Pictured with Bose IE2 IEMS.








.

Here is my 5.5G iMod
5.5G iMod - (CFAdaptor > 128GB SD Card) Mundorf Silver LOD > Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII > Bose IE2 (completely capless setup)









Here are pics of the "iMod"

























And the solid Silver LOD.









Here is the iMod in the ALO Black Star Amp Wallet with the ALO Copper 18 LOD which has capacitors in it. This helps when using the Beyerdynamic DT880 250ohm Premium cans. Due to the capacitors blocking the DC offset, I can turn the volume up louder without distortion. I also really like the ALO Amp wallet, but soon I will make my own out of leather, just to add some class and make a few minor changes for my own taste.










When I use the iMod with the UHA 6S.MKII and Silver LOD, it is a completely capless setup. The Leckerton amp is able to compensate for the DC offset, but at higher volumes there can be some distortion. But it also has a very transparent and revealing sound. There is no color to it. Just the pure sound, very neutral sound.

The Beyerdynamic DT 880 250ohm cans are amazing. Openback, so they have a wide soundstage, and are very revealing. Pair really well with the iMod and Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII

Other gear I have is the Nuforce uDAC-2 amp and the Fiio E17 amp. I really like the Fiio E17 amp because it has an equalizer on it which helps to customize the sound. I tend to prefer a little more on the treble side of things.
























I also recently acquired a mint condition 2nd Generation iPod, of which I will be converting the 10 GB HDD to a 128GB SD card







. Should be fun little retro toy. Just gotta slap a Zagg Invisibleshield on it.









So my iPod line up is 2G, 3G, 4G, 5.5G, and a few different nanos. I need to branch out









Next audio related purchases need to be a good set of IEMs, and probably an iBasso DX-90.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Here's my GF with my Denons











(Funnily enough, my ex-gf, bought me this monkey - we only broke up due to her moving to a different country )


----------



## Alex132

Here's my GF with my headphones!



tfw no gf ;~;


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Here's my GF with my Denons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Funnily enough, my ex-gf, bought me this monkey - we only broke up due to her moving to a different country )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Here's my GF with my headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> tfw no gf ;~;


I was going to say something NSFW on seeing your lovely GF's, but decided against it.







Instead, I will leave this picture as a supplement to your "companions."


----------



## DVLux

Suddenly, this thread has turned in to the "What Headphones did you buy your Girlfriend?" Club... I like this turn of events.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is a great setup. I really like the alpha dogs. They are a bit too bass heavy and they have a slight veiled sound, but I am sure that the burson amp fixes all of that and makes for a very velvety sound.


Yeah, that is exactly right. The alpha dogs sound amazing, especially for their price, but they can sound a bit weighed down. The burson has heaps of power but the es9018 can be pretty clinical in its presentation of music. Together, these 'weaknesses' complement each other really well and create a really well rounded sound with presence and clarity


----------



## DR650SE

Anyone coming out to Can -Mania in the D.C. area? I live 30 min south of DC.









http://www.head-fi.org/t/687926/d-c-area-meet-saturday-july-26th-2014-part-of-canmania-capital-audio-fest-caf-2014


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was going to say something NSFW on seeing your lovely GF's, but decided against it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, I will leave this picture as a supplement to your "companions."


LOOOL - I have one of those and mad ea vine on it about a month or two ago hahaha!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> This is the best picture I have of my gf with her cans. Just Skullcandy Aviators but good for the $40 I paid.


"Man, I really need to do something to my hair...these headphones aren't helping. So doneeeeeeee."
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> she didn't know i was taking the picture.. i mean these are studio monitor headphones.. i told her to listen closely to favorite songs, she enjoyed them. She has brainwavz B2 IEMS I bought her a year or two ago and she loves them too


We're just pulling your leg







.

Ironically, the only pic of my GF with headphones isn't appropriate....oh well.


----------



## Pawelr98

Anyone knows if the FiiO E07K works with Galaxy SIII mini/Xperia M1/Xperia J ? (using usb OTG)
I'm considering buying a android smartphone to have a cheap portable player(+ I will have a mobile phone. I don't even have one right now).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Anyone knows if the FiiO E07K works with Galaxy SIII mini/Xperia M1/Xperia J ? (using usb OTG)
> I'm considering buying a android smartphone to have a cheap portable player(+ I will have a mobile phone. I don't even have one right now).


there are very few instances that it won't work. I highly doubt there's any problems with that setup.
And heck if it doesn't work for some reason, there's always a way via clever developers on xda developers


----------



## pez

IIRC, all 4.1 and later Samsung devices have audio out via USB OTG, so if the amp accepts audio via USB in, it should work just as an iPhone/iPod does.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> "Man, I really need to do something to my hair...these headphones aren't helping. So doneeeeeeee."
> We're just pulling your leg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *Ironically, the only pic of my GF with headphones isn't appropriate....oh well.*


Whoa.


----------



## Hefner

I'm about to pull the trigger on these:



https://mrspeakers.com/mrspeakers-alpha-dog-headphones/

What do you guys think?

Heard good things about them, but figured I should drop a message here & a night of sleep before I finalize my purchase.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on these:
> 
> 
> 
> https://mrspeakers.com/mrspeakers-alpha-dog-headphones/
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Heard good things about them, but figured I should drop a message here & a night of sleep before I finalize my purchase.


A couple of members were just talking about those earlier. I think it was 1-2 pages ago? Could always shoot them a PM and ask for personal experiences.









Hey guys, you probably all seen this already, but wanted to post this Massdrop ad for AKG Q701 at $150. I personally think its a great deal. They are amazing gaming headphones and pretty good musically if you listen to a lot of upper end type music.


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Thanks! I'm looking for a good deal and it seems this will do great!


----------



## EpicPie

I <3 my amperiors.


----------



## DR650SE

Anyone hear have suggestions on IEMs in the $300-$500 range? I prefer a brighter sound and wider sound stage. Not a bass head at all. Listen to all kinds of music but mostly classical and country.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on these:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mrspeakers.com/mrspeakers-alpha-dog-headphones/
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Heard good things about them, but figured I should drop a message here & a night of sleep before I finalize my purchase.


I enjoy my alpha dogs. They have a really lush sound. If anything, they can lack a little definition in the highs but they pair really well with a brighter or more revealing dac like the ES9018 in my burson


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> Anyone hear have suggestions on IEMs in the $300-$500 range? I prefer a brighter sound and wider sound stage. Not a bass head at all. Listen to all kinds of music but mostly classical and country.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


TD should be in here soon. He is our resident IEM expert.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> Anyone hear have suggestions on IEMs in the $300-$500 range? I prefer a brighter sound and wider sound stage. Not a bass head at all. Listen to all kinds of music but mostly classical and country.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


The Shure SE series would be a good choice in your price range! I personally like the SE535 but, since you don't like bass that much the more refined SE315 (slight midrange emphasis but is overall balanced) would be good for your taste.

Another good option would be the RE-600 from Hifiman, it's focus is on the midrange as well and is refined sounding.

TD would probably give you more options though!


----------



## King4x4

Saw that massdrop AKGQ701 yesterday... couldn't help myself and got one.

Got three headsets now... DT990 Pro, DT990 Premium 600ohm and now an AKG Q 701..... Think it's time donate one to my little brother. Guess which one


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I <3 my amperiors.


ermagad so fluffy!!!!!!!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The Shure SE series would be a good choice in your price range! I personally like the SE535 but, since you don't like bass that much the more refined SE315 (slight midrange emphasis but is overall balanced) would be good for your taste.
> 
> Another good option would be the RE-600 from Hifiman, it's focus is on the midrange as well and is refined sounding.
> 
> TD would probably give you more options though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TD should be in here soon. He is our resident IEM expert.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> Anyone hear have suggestions on IEMs in the $300-$500 range? I prefer a brighter sound and wider sound stage. Not a bass head at all. Listen to all kinds of music but mostly classical and country.
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


Thanks lads!
But I think Mark hit the nail on the head. Not a big basshead, good soundstage, emphasis on a brighter sound is quite literally the definition of the SE535.
Cheaper than that, you could also get the PFE112's - which have an excellent soundstage, possibly the best mids in their cheaper price range and excellent precise highs. Lows is really what ruins them for me - but if that's no matter to you, then those are a cheaper man's SE535


----------



## OkanG

Hey Guys. Using my DT-990 250Ohms on the computer and loving them. Though I'm pretty sure I can get more out of them than what I get with my Fiio E7. What would you recommend I invest in? In which price range do I get the best price/performance ratio, and what Amps or DACs do you specifically recommend for these headphones? I game a lot (CS:GO, League of Legends etc.) and listen to a lot of different music, though mostly rock. Suggest away!


----------



## BoredErica

Objective amp and dac man. Price performance is that of a ninja.

















Even Simca agreed, kk.


----------



## Hefner

What about the shiit amp/dac stack? A little bit cheaper than Objective2 and about the same performance. Also nicer looking imo.


----------



## BoredErica

I'm sure that'll work nicely as well. Just kiindda feel that if we're going to upgrade from an external solution to another, we might as well go a little further than we otherwise would.









(You know, the idea that a lot of small upgrades take up lots of time and re-selling of stuff that's a hassle.)

Not a big deal technically but works wonders on my mental state.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Nagato Yuki <3
> 
> I actually have only been through S1 + ep1 S2 (Tanabata). I still need to watch Endless 8 + rest of S2.
> Kinda wanna watch E8 in 1 sitting though, which means a little over 3 and a half hours for the whole thing :/
> 
> Which is going to be hard during exams now.
> 
> Also have you seen the 'hype' lately? It kinda makes me angry, but yeah...


My friend lent me the DVDs, so I finished every last bit of it in 2 days. Season 1, 2, and the movie.

The endless 8 isn't all THAT endless.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Nagato Yuki <3
> 
> I actually have only been through S1 + ep1 S2 (Tanabata). I still need to watch Endless 8 + rest of S2.
> Kinda wanna watch E8 in 1 sitting though, which means a little over 3 and a half hours for the whole thing :/
> 
> Which is going to be hard during exams now.
> 
> Also have you seen the 'hype' lately? It kinda makes me angry, but yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> My friend lent me the DVDs, so I finished every last bit of it in 2 days. Season 1, 2, and the movie.
> 
> The endless 8 isn't all THAT endless.
Click to expand...

I'm still wondering if I should watch it all in 1 sitting.


----------



## BoredErica

You guys better listen to those with your headphones or this would be off topic and disorienting!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You guys better listen to those with your headphones or this would be off topic and disorienting!!!


I mainly watch anime on my tablet, with some free Beats In-ear earphones that I got lol.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mainly watch anime on my tablet, with some free Beats In-ear earphones that I got lol.


Good!


----------



## DR650SE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The Shure SE series would be a good choice in your price range! I personally like the SE535 but, since you don't like bass that much the more refined SE315 (slight midrange emphasis but is overall balanced) would be good for your taste.
> 
> Another good option would be the RE-600 from Hifiman, it's focus is on the midrange as well and is refined sounding.
> 
> TD would probably give you more options though!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ermagad so fluffy!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks lads!
> But I think Mark hit the nail on the head. Not a big basshead, good soundstage, emphasis on a brighter sound is quite literally the definition of the SE535.
> Cheaper than that, you could also get the PFE112's - which have an excellent soundstage, possibly the best mids in their cheaper price range and excellent precise highs. Lows is really what ruins them for me - but if that's no matter to you, then those are a cheaper man's SE535


Thanks guys! I'll definately be looking into these suggestions.


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I <3 my amperiors.


Heck yeah, me too! I have the blue one.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Whoa.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> I <3 my amperiors.


Yeah; and EpicPie owns those headphones now, too...mwahahahaha.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mainly watch anime on my tablet, with some free Beats In-ear earphones that I got lol.


You use Beats? BURN!!!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JKuhn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I mainly watch anime on my tablet, with some free Beats In-ear earphones that I got lol.
> 
> 
> 
> You use Beats? BURN!!!
Click to expand...

Hey, I'm open to free IEMs if anyone wants to give them to me


----------



## phillyd

You GOT lovers should try to find a decent posting of _The Rains of Castamere_ somewhere to listen to. Sounds amazing on my speakers and headphones.

EDIT: First part of this video:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> Thanks guys! I'll definately be looking into these suggestions.


look what I found!!!!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah; and EpicPie owns those headphones now, too...mwahahahaha.


I've had my pair for a little over a year now. Absolutely love them to death, haha.

Perfect for travel and dj'ing.


----------



## JKuhn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You GOT lovers should try to find a decent posting of _The Rains of Castamere_ somewhere to listen to. Sounds amazing on my speakers and headphones.
> 
> EDIT: First part of this video:


I don't know Game of Thrones so I don't know what it should sound like, but after listening to parts of that video I can say I prefer the version by Taylor Davis and Peter Hollens.


----------



## Hefner

So I pulled the trigger. Soon I will own a pair of Alpha dogs.









I'm currently using the Audioquest Firefly, bought it a while ago to get rid of that annoying hiss from internal interferences which it did well. Do you guys think I should get a better DAC, or should I spend more money on an amp and keep this DAC?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So I'm getting ready to write up my H Wireless review. I can't stress how impressed I am with the H Wireless' audio traits.

Directly in comparison to the modded D2000:
Sub-Bass: Equal
Mid-bass: H Wireless
Mids: D2000 as H Wireless is slightly more V shaped
Highs: D2000 by a small margin
Soundstage: D2000 by a long shot (the biggest flaw of the H Wireless)

But comparing the two:
One at £235: H Wireless
One at £180 + £90 mods + 37 modmic 4.0 = £307 - Modded D2k + ModMic 4.0

I should say the H Wireless, for its wireless capabilities might just take the cake as an overall headset goes. The fact that it has an integrated noise cancelling mic, a foldable design, MULTIPLE inputs/sources, is wireless and has a close-to D2K quality in sound....makes me feel slightly amazed.

In other news: The sub-bass rattle problem has re-appeared to me on my D2Ks








Basically on the right driver, when there is low-end tones, the sound has a "rattle" to it. It is very faint, but I pick it up.


----------



## Tiihokatti

My DT770 also had some sub-bass rattle. Disassembling + cleaning helped a little but the good old way* fixed it completely.

*Hit it until it starts working again


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My DT770 also had some sub-bass rattle. Disassembling + cleaning helped a little but the good old way* fixed it completely.
> 
> *Hit it until it starts working again


haha yes I'm going to get on that
+rep for making me laugh and the genuine advice to others


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My DT770 also had some sub-bass rattle. Disassembling + cleaning helped a little but the good old way* fixed it completely.
> 
> **Hit it until it starts working again*


CRT monitors/TV's, radios, and old cars were really effective for that.


----------



## vhsownsbeta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> My DT770 also had some sub-bass rattle. Disassembling + cleaning helped a little but the good old way* fixed it completely.
> 
> *Hit it until it starts working again


Nintendo taught me to blow air into anything that doesn't work and failing that, invert and hit with your palm (until it starts working again...)

EDIT:
<- I should 'shop a NES cartridge into les grossmans hand


----------



## JAM3S121

nothing special, i used to use a external dac but i find the HTC one M8's dac to be really good for my current gym headphones (urbanears zinken)


----------



## DF is BUSY

using a cd stack holder as a ghetto headphone holder until I decide to find/purchase a good one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DF is BUSY*
> 
> using a cd stack holder as a ghetto headphone holder until I decide to find/purchase a good one.


We are giving one out next month!


----------



## DF is BUSY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are giving one out next month!
Click to expand...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The club will be giving out a Sennheiser HH10 headphone stand on July 4th.


----------



## JAM3S121

Does anyone like a specific pair of IEMS under $60? Flat response preferred and ones that are good with comply tips


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I think TD has recommended the FA Consonance and if you want something a bit cheaper the Klipch S4 II.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think TD has recommended the FA Consonance and if you want something a bit cheaper the Klipch S4 II.


this!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You GOT lovers should try to find a decent posting of _The Rains of Castamere_ somewhere to listen to. Sounds amazing on my speakers and headphones.
> 
> EDIT: First part of this video:


Bear needs to do music for Star Citizen.


----------



## Truedeal

In order to edit the entry you made originally, do you just resubmit your "club entry" ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So here is the giveaways that I am brainstorming on. What do you guys think?


Spoiler: Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft



*Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft*

*Prize:* Music album of choice within range of $10-15 USD

*Requisites*
- Must be a member for at least a month
- Must live in a supported country (WIP)
- If funds are given, must only use for music and provide proof of purchase for future entry qualification

*Goals*
- Fun, inexpensive giveaway to fill in gaps between bigger giveaways
- Spread awareness of the club and provide incentive to be a member





Spoiler: Special Item Giveaway - First Draft



*Special Item Giveaway - First Draft*

*Prize:* TBD before each giveaway ($30-50 USD range)

*Requisites*
- Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
- Planned for 3-4 times a year

*Goals:* Recognize long term members





Spoiler: Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD



*Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD*

*Prize:* Whatever Santa drags in (TBD)

*Requisites*
- Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
- Must have at least 1 review
- TBD: Entry by nomination by any OCN member

*Goals*
- Recognize and reward club members who are very helpful
- Provide a good influence for the club
- Encourage greater helpful behavior from members in Audio section


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So here is the giveaways that I am brainstorming on. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* Music album of choice within range of $10-15 USD
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least a month
> - Must live in a supported country (WIP)
> - If funds are given, must only use for music and provide proof of purchase for future entry qualification
> 
> *Goals*
> - Fun, inexpensive giveaway to fill in gaps between bigger giveaways
> - Spread awareness of the club and provide incentive to be a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Special Item Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Item Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* TBD before each giveaway ($30-50 USD range)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Planned for 3-4 times a year
> 
> *Goals:* Recognize long term members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD
> 
> 
> 
> *Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD*
> 
> *Prize:* Whatever Santa drags in (TBD)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Must have at least 1 review
> - TBD: Entry by nomination by any OCN member
> 
> *Goals*
> - Recognize and reward club members who are very helpful
> - Provide a good influence for the club
> - Encourage greater helpful behavior from members in Audio section


I love this- excellent.
My only problem is the money going out of someone's pocket. Which, from previous experience is yours - and I don't like the fact that OCnoob you're paying for competition prizes only.
It would be nice if OCN gets involved and helps you run it too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I love this- excellent.
> My only problem is the money going out of someone's pocket. Which, from previous experience is yours - and I don't like the fact that OCnoob you're paying for competition prizes only.
> *It would be nice if OCN gets involved and helps you run it too.*


Unfortunately, this will never happen unless arrangements are made outside of OCN or at least in PM's. Like always, I expect no one to help, but would welcome all contributions such as Bumblebee's *AMAZING* contribution last time with the Sennheiser HD518.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unfortunately, this will never happen unless arrangements are made outside of OCN or at least in PM's. Like always, I expect no one to help, but would welcome all contributions such as Bumblebee's *AMAZING* contribution last time with the Sennheiser HD518.


Indeed that was such a nice contribution







!
I'm thinking of possibly donating the FA Eterna (one of the best budget bassy in-ears) - but I'll see


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed that was such a nice contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> I'm thinking of possibly donating the FA Eterna (one of the best budget bassy in-ears) - but I'll see


What I am ultimately hoping for is to start a movement where more :thumb:and more members start giving away nice used/new stuff that they don't need. Some members have already donated things to give away over the last year or two. You don't make an omelet without breaking a few eggs.


----------



## phillyd

Maybe mods will let you add a note saying that the club accepts item donations for giveaways.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, I think I have some Meelectronics A151 (Knowles Siren BA... single BA, of course, at the price) collecting dust somewhere that probably would be better off in other hands. Single BAs tend to be kind of top treble shy and yet lacking in lowest bass that most people like though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I think I have some Meelectronics A151 (Knowles Siren BA... single BA, of course, at the price) collecting dust somewhere that probably would be better off in other hands. Single BAs tend to be kind of top treble shy and yet lacking in lowest bass that most people like though.


can i haz?


----------



## BoredErica

What do you think? Respond plz.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? Respond plz.


I disagree with your premise, I can't stand less than 192.

Also, anything with a signal has output impedance. Even his DAC's. It is unimportant though. Soundcards can act in the same way as a DAC, line level output.


----------



## BoredErica

I could not reliably abx files above 128kbps. This was discovered on the Silver Ears challenge, which was the only section of the Silver Ears challenge I could not pass. Granted it was only one track but one track is enough to prove that I cannot always tell a difference betwen 128 vs 320. The audio quality of Youtube tracks vary greatly depending on who is uploading it. There are even "audiophile' tracks on Youtube where the people there seem to think the audio is lossless. I've listened to some uploaders who somehow manage to screw up the audio in new and creative ways, but the listeners never comment on the piss poor (by even MY standards) audio quality. I think a 128kbps mp3 track is enough to be enjoyable. We're supposed to be listening to the track, not picking apart every single note to make sure it's accurate.

I mean, I can still have decent enjoyment of the vanilla, stock audio system on my 1996 Corolla. I'm listening to the music, not the deficiencies of the audio quality. If I want to get super serious about music listening, I won't be on Youtube. But I'm not always super serious. Often times music is played while I'm doing something else. Sometimes I didn't bother to get the track for Foobar so I go to Youtube. But the lossy audio just doesn't bother me.

But the posts together mention multiple things. Let's start with the output impedance.

Quote:


> Also, anything with a signal has output impedance. Even his DAC's. It is unimportant though. Soundcards can act in the same way as a DAC, line level output.


So you're saying here that sound cards can have low output impedance. Can you list a few that are cheaper than an Odac that measures relatively ok in terms of output impedance? What is line level output?

Also my original post talked about the whole Logan thing on dacs and sound cards.

I'm just surprised. Where is the anti-Logan posts I see every time his name is brought up? Or are we so burnt out on talking about him to the point where nothing is mentioned anymore?

For example if you go to LinusTechTips forum, there the people feel that onboard is typically the way to go. One guy says the amp on an Asus board is the same one as the one in the STX. What is your response to this train of though?

I could see somebody having an old mobo with very bad onboard audio that could do with a cheap $30 Asus DG sound card, more to bypass the onboard if anything. I see it as a viable upgrade. I find it interesting that Logan would find Youtube audio to always be intolerable but FLAC to be useless, for sound cards to (IIRC) always be useless and external DACs like Odac to be the holy grail.

Wouldn't a sound card have a lower output impedance than an onboard solution (if the sound card is good)? Wouldn't that alone be enough to hear a difference from onboard vs sound card? That in itself would cast doubt on Logan's point that sound cards don't sound better than onboard.

Every time I type a longer post I run the risk of typing some stupid crap, but that's they way I iron out problems. I wish we could have different people sit down and have a debate on matters related to audio.

There isn't even a serious, meticulous response to Logan's videos here on OCN. A lot of jabs here and there and a lot of facepalm posts but nothing here that picks apart everything. Now that's hardly educational.


----------



## Truedeal

Not going to lie, only a few people keep this thread going.

I would debate but I don't care as much about the tiny imperfections that any audio file/signal may have. I just want it to sound good in my standards.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So here is the giveaways that I am brainstorming on. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* Music album of choice within range of $10-15 USD
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least a month
> - Must live in a supported country (WIP)
> - If funds are given, must only use for music and provide proof of purchase for future entry qualification
> 
> *Goals*
> - Fun, inexpensive giveaway to fill in gaps between bigger giveaways
> - Spread awareness of the club and provide incentive to be a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Special Item Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Item Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* TBD before each giveaway ($30-50 USD range)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Planned for 3-4 times a year
> 
> *Goals:* Recognize long term members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD
> 
> 
> 
> *Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD*
> 
> *Prize:* Whatever Santa drags in (TBD)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Must have at least 1 review
> - TBD: Entry by nomination by any OCN member
> 
> *Goals*
> - Recognize and reward club members who are very helpful
> - Provide a good influence for the club
> - Encourage greater helpful behavior from members in Audio section


Since this thread moves fast, I wanted to post this again in case anyone missed it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Since this thread moves fast, I wanted to post this again in case anyone missed it.


Clicking on the item in the quote just sends me back the top of this page... Weird.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Clicking on the item in the quote just sends me back the top of this page... Weird.


Weird... works for me. Try this link?

http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/26110#post_22447723


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Weird... works for me. Try this link?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/26110#post_22447723


Weird, now it works for me.

Mysteries of OCN.

---

Made a post on HA outlining the questions I still have about audio.

http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?showtopic=106087


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Weird, now it works for me.
> Mysteries of OCN.
> 
> ---
> Made a post on HA outlining the questions I still have about audio.
> 
> http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?showtopic=106087


So um... did you have any thoughts?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So um... did you have any thoughts?


I think I want free stuff.









I also think I'll never win the grand prize.

Now I'm depressed.

You made poor lil' Wizzie sad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think I want free stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also think I'll never win the grand prize.
> 
> Now I'm depressed.
> You made poor lil' Wizzie sad.


I was looking for what you think of the requirements and what feedback/improvements you may recommend, not your luck with RNG. This ain't Diablo son!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was looking for what you think of the requirements and what feedback/improvements you may recommend, not your luck with RNG. This ain't Diablo son!


Wizzie is too sad to reply.












Spoiler: .



I guess it works? Who is going to contribute the moneys?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wizzie is too sad to reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: .
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it works? Who is going to contribute the moneys?


Historically? Mostly me but only a few club members know about that. A few members have contributed stuff, with Bumblebee being tops.


----------



## BoredErica

You like giving away your hard earned money?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You like giving away your hard earned money?


I view this as a charity/hobby/investment.







I've spent much more money on way dumber things and causes. Most of the stuff is just things that I bought for family members over the years that they didn't want and I was too lazy to sell. I am thinking about selling some of the stuff and using that money as a fund for the music giveaway.


----------



## Hefner

The main reason I use an external DAC is because I can hear my fans/pump through my headphones if I do not. Sound cards and onboard DACs usually lack proper shielding and the signal will simply pick up the noise inside your PC.

As for the other stuff that Logan said; I disagree because I can often hear those differences that are claimed to be nonexistent. I don't usually bother discussing since it'll be either called a placebo or Post-purchase rationalization.


----------



## BoredErica

I don't get why people don't do more blind tests, especially for more expensive gear.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey guys, you probably all seen this already, but wanted to post this Massdrop ad for AKG Q701 at $150. I personally think its a great deal. They are amazing gaming headphones and pretty good musically if you listen to a lot of upper end type music.


Thanks for the heads-up. I've been wanting a decent pair of open cans for gaming and they should make a good musical compliment to my TP1s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up. I've been wanting a decent pair of open cans for gaming and they should make a good musical compliment to my TP1s.


Glad I could help!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So here is the giveaways that I am brainstorming on. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Monthly Music Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* Music album of choice within range of $10-15 USD
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least a month
> - Must live in a supported country (WIP)
> - If funds are given, must only use for music and provide proof of purchase for future entry qualification
> 
> *Goals*
> - Fun, inexpensive giveaway to fill in gaps between bigger giveaways
> - Spread awareness of the club and provide incentive to be a member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Special Item Giveaway - First Draft
> 
> 
> 
> *Special Item Giveaway - First Draft*
> 
> *Prize:* TBD before each giveaway ($30-50 USD range)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Planned for 3-4 times a year
> 
> *Goals:* Recognize long term members
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD
> 
> 
> 
> *Annual Merit Giveaway - First Draft/TBD*
> 
> *Prize:* Whatever Santa drags in (TBD)
> 
> *Requisites*
> - Must be a member for at least 3/6 months
> - Must have at least 1 review
> - TBD: Entry by nomination by any OCN member
> 
> *Goals*
> - Recognize and reward club members who are very helpful
> - Provide a good influence for the club
> - Encourage greater helpful behavior from members in Audio section


I think it's excellent as well. Shoot me a PM for a couple of 'helps' when it starts getting around that time. I'm down to make even a 'help' or two







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think it's excellent as well. Shoot me a PM for a couple of 'helps' when it starts getting around that time. I'm down to make even a 'help' or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Any help would be great!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I don't get why people don't do more blind tests, especially for more expensive gear.


Blind tests are dumb IMO.

If what ever you are looking at buying is not a clear and self evident improvement, then don't waste your money.

If you are a gazillionaire and you can afford to chase after a 1-5% improvement in sound, then blind tests are more useful.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Blind tests are dumb IMO.
> 
> If what ever you are looking at buying is not a clear and self evident improvement, then don't waste your money.
> 
> If you are a gazillionaire and you can afford to chase after a 1-5% improvement in sound, then blind tests are more useful.


wut

It's to prevent expectation bias and placebo, and the effects of those two things can be quite a lot. We can't know at what point something makes such a large difference in sound we don't need to blind test, and at what point the difference is non-existent but our mind is making up the rest of the difference we think is so present...


----------



## friend'scatdied

My beater pair of headphones are here.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> wut
> It's to prevent expectation bias and placebo, and the effects of those two things can be quite a lot. We can't know at what point something makes such a large difference in sound we don't need to blind test, and at what point the difference is non-existent but our mind is making up the rest of the difference we think is so present...


Double wut.

Uhhhhhhhhhh I think you need better audio stores my friend. It sounds like you have not had the chance to play around with a good auditioning room.

If expectation bias makes that big of a difference to other people, then they are not spending enough time trying out a system.

IDK. I am also a very cynical person. When I see 5K headphones or amps, I do not think "gee this should be good". I usually think "gee, these people are trying to rip someone off". I usually have different emotions about things than what most people have, so maybe expectation bias is more prevalent to other people than I realize.

PHANERONS I SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Double wut.
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhh I think you need better audio stores my friend. It sounds like you have not had the chance to play around with a good auditioning room.
> 
> If you are playing around with cables, dacs, or various kinds of bit rates on music files, then sure....blind testing is important. IDK why you would be wasting your time by testing things like this, but do what ever you want I guess.
> 
> If you are comparing HD800s to HE-500s, then blind testing is pointless. One headphone is just clearly different. Pick the one you like and move on in life.


wut x 10^wuth powa

It's much harder to test between headphones but the original comment was about DACs.


----------



## pez

What's more interesting is that you said you can't tell the difference in 128kbps encoded songs, yet you bought the HD 800.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What's more interesting is that you said you can't tell the difference in 128kbps encoded songs, yet you bought the HD 800.


----------



## BoredErica

Yea, I know.

I learned my lesson. Next time I'd rather lie than tell the truth. But it won't be here, I can't stand your crap any longer. Welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## toonafish

Nice, I'm looking forward to try OPPO PM-1 when I have the chance. What do you guys think about Final Audio Pandora Hope VI?


----------



## pez

Lol I think that's my third one. I wish I could put that under my rep counter. 'Times I have been ignored for making a reasonable point.'

The truth hurts more than I've assumed apparently.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> wut x 10^wuth powa
> 
> It's much harder to test between headphones but the original comment was about DACs.


WUT????????????

It depends on the headphones, but generally it is pretty freaking clear that headphones differ wildly.

Dacs......just get a good one. Become rich. Then buy an audio note 4.1. If you want the highest fidelity, then do not even waste times on DACs to begin with. Most of them sound the same, and you can not escape the sterile sound signature dacs normally have unless you are willing to spend $$$$.

I am starting to think you can ONLY hear mid range. I know the high range of your hearing is gone, but you said that you had decent hearing in bass right?

Everything you said would make a lot more sense if this were the case.

Man we need to draw up some cad files and 3d print you some new ear bones.


----------



## phillyd

He said he couldn't pass the bit rate section on the Philips golden ears challenge.
I passed it with my friends speakers, some Polk bookshelves hooked up to the klipsch promedia's sub and amp. And it was at night at his house so it was extremely quiet.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toonafish*
> 
> Nice, I'm looking forward to try OPPO PM-1 when I have the chance. What do you guys think about Final Audio Pandora Hope VI?


I actually got to try out the PM-1s today. Maybe because I had heard a bunch of headphones in a short amount of time, but I wasn't very wowed by them. They were very comfortable, I will definitely give them that, but I don't think I would ever own them unless I had absurd amounts of money or if I got them for free. I think the PM-2s (which I also heard today) were a much better value. They sounded very similar to me for a pretty sizable price difference.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He said he couldn't pass the bit rate section on the Philips golden ears challenge.
> I passed it with my friends speakers, some Polk bookshelves hooked up to the klipsch promedia's sub and amp. And it was at night at his house so it was extremely quiet.


link?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He said he couldn't pass the bit rate section on the Philips golden ears challenge.
> I passed it with my friends speakers, some Polk bookshelves hooked up to the klipsch promedia's sub and amp. And it was at night at his house so it was extremely quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> link?
Click to expand...

If you mean the thing by Philips, here:
https://www.goldenears.philips.com/en/introduction.html


----------



## pez

Ya know; still ridiculously happy with my HD650s. I've yet to hear a genre of music on them that didn't sound good.


----------



## phillyd

I'm still happy with my HE-300 but the desire for better never stops. The PM-2 are looking very tempting.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm still happy with my HE-300 but the desire for better never stops. The PM-2 are looking very tempting.


Step up to planars.. Do it..


----------



## Moragg

I'm so tempted by the new HE-400i when it comes out... it'll be either that or HD600/650.

Main reason for wanting the Sennheiser's though is their customer service and RMA department (utterly amazing) and their out-of-warranty fixed-price repair.

I'm hoping an audition will show I prefer the HDs to the HEs, but I've never even heard a decent full-size open-back headphone before so have no idea what to expect.

I know Hifiheadphones have a showroom in Brighton (UK) but that's quite far away - does anyone know of a good place in the UK which would let me demo these headphones?

Also, if I'm looking to spend a maximum of £350(ish) are there any other headphones I should take into consideration? It'll be used for listening among pretty much all genres, and powered by an ODAC->ODA (agdr's version) both of which are completely neutral.


----------



## pez

Not sure of the availability in the UK, but Shure has an open back set of headphones in the same price bracket as the HD650. They'd be worth checking out if they're available.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Step up to planars.. Do it..


Step up to electrostatic headphones. Do it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not sure of the availability in the UK, but Shure has an open back set of headphones in the same price bracket as the HD650. They'd be worth checking out if they're available.


Pez.............what did I tell you about shure??????????????


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Step up to planars.. Do it..


I want to...but I don't have the money right now. It will be a while. I have other fish to fry .


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Pez.............what did I tell you about shure??????????????


What about shure?? I'm hoping to get some SE215s for my birthday!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What about shure?? I'm hoping to get some SE215s for my birthday!


*whispers* he has no idea about IEMs








(He was talking about headphones)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> *whispers* he has no idea about IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (He was talking about headphones)


Speaking of IEM's, have you had the chance to try the Velodyne v-Pulse?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Speaking of IEM's, have you had the chance to try the Velodyne v-Pulse?


Unfortunately not bro - are they any good? Should I ping them an email request?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Speaking of IEM's, have you had the chance to try the Velodyne v-Pulse?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately not bro - are they any good? Should I ping them an email request?
Click to expand...

They are not good at their MSRP ($140) or their street price of $100. But they are easily attainable at $35, and at that price...

They are very well built. Nice aluminum housing. Solid flat cable, built in mic/remote, nice 3.5mm jack. Came with a lot of tips and a carrying pouch too.

Sound...
Bass is exaggerated. It is nice in bass-light music and in electronic music where insane bass is cool, but well balanced music has an overwhelming amount. It EQ's down well, and is surprisingly tight and accurate. Extension is also good though there is an expected mid-bass hump.

The bass, when not EQ'ed, overshadows the low-mids a bit, but when EQ'ed down, separates quite nicely. The low-mids are a bit recessed but not horribly so. The high mids are a bit boosted but also not too much. Both are surprisingly clear and spacious.

The treble, while also exaggerated, is very very clear. It also EQ's down well.

Overall, when not EQ'ed, the sound is a bit ridiculous, very punchy and "fun."

They sound surprisingly spacious, very good resolution, and very good separation for a punchy IEM.

EQing does wonders


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> They are not good at their MSRP ($140) or their street price of $100. But they are easily attainable at $35, and at that price...
> 
> They are very well built. Nice aluminum housing. Solid flat cable, built in mic/remote, nice 3.5mm jack. Came with a lot of tips and a carrying pouch too.
> 
> Sound...
> Bass is exaggerated. It is nice in bass-light music and in electronic music where insane bass is cool, but well balanced music has an overwhelming amount. It EQ's down well, and is surprisingly tight and accurate. Extension is also good though there is an expected mid-bass hump.
> 
> The bass, when not EQ'ed, overshadows the low-mids a bit, but when EQ'ed down, separates quite nicely. The low-mids are a bit recessed but not horribly so. The high mids are a bit boosted but also not too much. Both are surprisingly clear and spacious.
> 
> The treble, while also exaggerated, is very very clear. It also EQ's down well.
> 
> Overall, when not EQ'ed, the sound is a bit ridiculous, very punchy and "fun."
> 
> They sound surprisingly spacious, very good resolution, and very good separation for a punchy IEM.
> 
> EQing does wonders


Nice analysis!
+rep!


----------



## phillyd

Thanks! I just received my HifimeDIY Sabre SPDIF DAC! I've been listening to my speakers through it and it sounds VERY good. No noise from coil whine, great separation, amazing clarity and smooth (rather than grainy) highs. Love it so far.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks! I just received my HifimeDIY Sabre SPDIF DAC! I've been listening to my speakers through it and it sounds VERY good. No noise from coil whine, great separation, amazing clarity and smooth (rather than grainy) highs. Love it so far.


good to hear that!


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm still happy with my HE-300 but the desire for better never stops. The PM-2 are looking very tempting.


too bad those beauties are like $1200.00


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> too bad those beauties are like $1200.00


The PM-2, the ones in the picture, are $700. The PM-1 are $1100.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> What about shure?? I'm hoping to get some SE215s for my birthday!


the 215s are very good, i recommend them all the time. I got a pair for my girlfriend and when i asked her if she could ever go back to stock buds she said never


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Pez.............what did I tell you about shure??????????????


Well if it makes you feel any better, I absolutely hated the 530s







.


----------



## phillyd

For those of you who like Nu Metal, Linkin Park's new album, The Hunting Party, is pretty good. Might be my favorite LP album yet. A lot less electronic crap and a lot of the good old stuff.

Mixing/mastering seems quite good for the genre.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> For those of you who like Nu Metal, Linkin Park's new album, The Hunting Party, is pretty good. Might be my favorite LP album yet. A lot less electronic crap and a lot of the good old stuff.
> 
> Mixing/mastering seems quite good for the genre.


Might have to check it out, I've never missed a Linkin Park album release!

Linkin Park have a decent track record for mastering, I think meteora might have been their best.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Might have to check it out, I've never missed a Linkin Park album release!
> 
> Linkin Park have a decent track record for mastering, I think meteora might have been their best.


Meteora sounds nothing short of amazing. Truth.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Might have to check it out, I've never missed a Linkin Park album release!
> 
> Linkin Park have a decent track record for mastering, I think meteora might have been their best.


I actually liked A Thousand Suns, and I thought it had great sound production.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

IIRC Rick Rubin produced some of their music so that's gonna help.

Quick question Regarding the Shure SE215s - would they survive being worn in bed?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> IIRC Rick Rubin produced some of their music so that's gonna help.
> 
> Quick question Regarding the Shure SE215s - would they survive being worn in bed?


hmmmmmm fairly plastic design, but solid design, yeah i think so.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Bit OT - Tom Cruise: "you gotta go Vinyl":


----------



## Totally Dubbed

My written review (and video) of the Steeseries H Wireless:
http://www.overclock.net/products/steelseries-h-wireless-gaming-headset-with-dolby-7-1-surround-sound-for-pc-mac-ps3-4-xbox-360-and-apple-tv/reviews/6759


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Bit OT - Tom Cruise: "you gotta go Vinyl":
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


His one saving grace...Vinyl!


----------



## phillyd

Bought a brushed aluminum Blue Snowball for $53 at Guitar Center. Not bad considering they're 60+ elsewhere.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Bought a brushed aluminum Blue Snowball for $53 at Guitar Center. Not bad considering they're 60+ elsewhere.


Screw the Snowball... *mutter mutter*


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Received the B&O BeoPlay H6 for review!

So far very well balanced headphones! Although not too sure about its hefty price tag of £330.
They seem to be equivalent to the AKG K545s - will do a lot more testing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Screw the Snowball... *mutter mutter*


please do explain


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Screw the Snowball... *mutter mutter*


+1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> please do explain


- Overly bright LED located in a very stupid location
- Oversized
- Too sensitive
- No on-off button


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Overly bright LED located in a very stupid location
> - Oversized
> - Too sensitive
> - No on-off button


I have no knowledge or opinion on the third but the other three don't bother me one bit.

You're not wrong about them though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have no knowledge or opinion on the third but the other three don't bother me one bit.
> 
> You're not wrong about them though.


Glad to hear! Unfortunately for me, it bothers the hell out of me.


----------



## phillyd




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


Hope you enjoy it! Or if you don't, hopefully you can resist the urge to play baseball with it.


----------



## pez

For any EDM fans, Bassnectar's new album is quite good. I'm not a huge fan of his previous ventures as they've been kinda 'one-hit' wonders IMO.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any EDM fans, Bassnectar's new album is quite good. I'm not a huge fan of his previous ventures as they've been kinda 'one-hit' wonders IMO.


Will definitely check it out!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any EDM fans, Bassnectar's new album is quite good. I'm not a huge fan of his previous ventures as they've been kinda 'one-hit' wonders IMO.


Thanks ill have a listen now


----------



## roflcopter159

I'll have to check that out later tonight


----------



## pez

Yeah, I've officially 'Starred' half the album on Spotify. Will be picking it up the next chance I get.


----------



## Braydog

I enjoy quite a bit of Noise vs Beauty. Bassnectar was in fact the artist who got me interested in dubstep initially. Heard his song Wildstyle Method at the 2010 Marine Corps Birthday Ball, and was hooked after that. If you contrast that 2010 album with the new release you can easily see how he's evolved and grown as an artist. Anyway, just joined this club, and wanted to show my net face. Just officially resurrected my OCN account today after a 2 year hiatus, and I'm enjoying being back. Will see you all around.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Question. HiFiMAN RE-400 or Shure SE215?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Question. HiFiMAN RE-400 or Shure SE215?


both have a lot of praise on the internet, but I can't comment on either


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Question. HiFiMAN RE-400 or Shure SE215?


Here's something that may help you get an idea how both sound:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-ear-monitors

From what Tyll said, if you're a basshead the Shure 215 is the IEM for you but if you want a more musical / accurate sounding IEMs the RE-400 is it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Thanks guys - I'll probably ask for the Shures for my birthday in September


----------



## vpex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks guys - I'll probably ask for the Shures for my birthday in September


I was looking at the SE215s aswell then I bought the ATH-IM70s. They have a good bass in my opinion. If you want more bass consider the IM50s, the IM70s when burnt in lost a lot of bass which I wasn't too fussed about.


----------



## SDub

Recently picked up my first piece of "audiophile" like gear: the Audio Technica MTH-50X headphones. Creamy. I may end up returning them for the Shure 840 Pro's however due to what I felt was their superior construction and more comfortable feel. We'll see.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDub*
> 
> Recently picked up my first piece of "audiophile" like gear: the Audio Technica MTH-50X headphones. Creamy. I may end up returning them for the Shure 840 Pro's however due to what I felt was their superior construction and more comfortable feel. We'll see.


The cups may be a bit larger on the 840s, as well as the pad material being better, but if you can, try to audition them for a good 30 minutes. My GFs 440s are sturdy and impressive for their price, but they get uncomfortable after a while. And I don't have particularly large ears.


----------



## Aaranu

For a few weeks now ive been waiting for my Woo audio WA7tp and new tubes for my Wa7, waited all last week thinking it would come, nope.








Turns out it just shipped today lol..


----------



## pez

Were they on backorder?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Question. HiFiMAN RE-400 or Shure SE215?


I have SE215's



Great mid's though high's are bit to "squeaky" for my taste so i use -4 treble on my fiio x3. Bass ain't super great so i'm usually using +5 < or more (max is +10) on my player for that. But take that with some graint of salt as i'm a basshead used to DT770's
Haven't tried the RE-400 to compare though.


----------



## infernoRS

So I started playing with the idea of upgrading my setup. Lyr 2 and Bifrost with Uber + USB. I also need new monitors, I think a pair of A3X's would do, stick them to the preouts of the Lyr 2. Ooah, obviously the money could have other uses as well, BUT


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh dear...if I had money...
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fostex-th900?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-01


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Oh dear...if I had money...
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fostex-th900?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-01


Actually the D7Ks have a very similar sound. I actually liked the D7Ks more because it was a little bit relaxed in the treble where was the fostexs were a bit too articulate for my taste.

The denons has a much more natural and welcoming sound and you can find them for half the price. Used of course, but still in good condition.


----------



## pez

Agree. I'm still fangirling over the D7Ks. Tjj is going to cop a pair and then sell them to me...one day







.


----------



## phillyd

D2K's are going to be my first "extra" headphone. I'll have an open can for home use, a closed portable can for OTG and an IEM for OTG at all times. The D2K are not portable but they're closed so they'll really be an extra. Probably gonna have Oppo PM-1 or PM-2, or LCD-2's before that though.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were they on backorder?


I think that had a quality control issue and then they had a bad batch of australian compliant fuses. I think.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Just made an order on Xiaomi Pistons IEM ~$25.
Why? Because... uhh.... They smell like chocolate?

Main reason for getting them would be the mic which my Superlux HD381F lack.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'd like to share this here http://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-K702-Open-Back-Reference-Headphones/dp/B001RCD2DW/

AKG K702s for £164 on Amazon


----------



## twerk

Quick one guys. Can anyone recommend me some IEM's for <£50 please.

Will mainly be used for EDM, but also some pop and R&B so bass heavy would be great. Ultimate Ears 350's seem good but just seeing if there are any better options. Thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quick one guys. Can anyone recommend me some IEM's for <£50 please.
> 
> Will mainly be used for EDM, but also some pop and R&B so bass heavy would be great. Ultimate Ears 350's seem good but just seeing if there are any better options. Thanks!


atrio mg7 used or fa consonance


----------



## Arizonian

The Audio-technica ATH-CKM55's I have offer some deep bass, recessed mids. Highs seem a little piercing but dosen't bother me. Not sure on price where you live. Mine were $70ish I believe here in the States. The buds have no over ear. Come with short cord and extension option.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> atrio mg7 used or fa consonance


I'm a bit dubious buying used IEM's for some reason, I also can't find anyone selling them on eBay or Head-Fi. I'll definitely keep them in mind though. The Fischer Audio Consonance looks like a great option, I read your review the other day. I take it I should try and find the older version if I can rather than the V2?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The Audio-technica ATH-CKM55's I have offer some deep bass, recessed mids. Highs seem a little piercing but dosen't bother me. Not sure on price where you live. Mine were $70ish I believe here in the States. The buds have no over ear. Come with short cord and extension option.


Also a good looking candidate, a tad over budget but only by a few pounds. I better check out some reviews!

Thank you both for your recommendations.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quick one guys. Can anyone recommend me some IEM's for <£50 please.
> 
> Will mainly be used for EDM, but also some pop and R&B so bass heavy would be great. Ultimate Ears 350's seem good but just seeing if there are any better options. Thanks!


I had the bigger brother to those, the 500's http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=pd_sim_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NXBSVDRWHZ1T3R87ZRH, and they were alright, but definitely not like my grado's or anything. Good at blocking sound if that is important for you. Almost 0 bass though. I'm not sure how similar they are to the 350's.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> The Audio-technica ATH-CKM55's I have offer some deep bass, recessed mids. Highs seem a little piercing but dosen't bother me. Not sure on price where you live. Mine were $70ish I believe here in the States. The buds have no over ear. Come with short cord and extension option.


I reviewed the CKS77's and they do have a 10/10 bass rating from me - but their mids and general aesthetics really let them down.
CKM55's are supposed to be a dummed down not-so-in-your-face version of the CKS77s - so I would suggest them, but with that said with its mids I would opt for the Consonance, MG7s for EDM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm a bit dubious buying used IEM's for some reason, I also can't find anyone selling them on eBay or Head-Fi. I'll definitely keep them in mind though. The Fischer Audio Consonance looks like a great option, I read your review the other day. I take it I should try and find the older version if I can rather than the V2?
> Also a good looking candidate, a tad over budget but only by a few pounds. I better check out some reviews!
> 
> Thank you both for your recommendations.


They might have run dry - at a time they were going for around £50 - absolute excellent earphones, best EDM budget earphones money could buy - nothing came close to it.
I sold mine on due to the lack of soundstage and "airiness" that was lacking in the MG7s - but other than that, top recommendations from me for that.

The FA consonance, yeah V1 is the one I would go for personally and it's the one I use every other day self-training in the park, playing football with.
For EDM though, you might want to look at the EX510s over the Consonance.
510's have lower bass, but nicer mids and for EDM, you need mids and sub-bass (which both have the same amount).
In other words: EX510: more mids less mid-bass / consonance, more mid-bass less mids.

SO yeah look into the EX510s too - as they're quite honestly excellent. If it wasn't for my more hip hop taste in music, then I would go for the EX510s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I had the bigger brother to those, the 500's http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Ultimate-Ears-Noise-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B003YKG2XM/ref=pd_sim_e_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NXBSVDRWHZ1T3R87ZRH, and they were alright, but definitely not like my grado's or anything. Good at blocking sound if that is important for you. Almost 0 bass though.


Which grados....I reviewed the GR8 and they were...well how to put it nicely: Crap.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

SR60e

Then again I'm comparing IEM's to headphones, which is probably a major no-no here, but to me their function is all the same.


----------



## Angrychair

to anyone with good IEM's, how does the soundstage compare to a set of cans?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> to anyone with good IEM's, how does the soundstage compare to a set of cans?


To a closed back (RE-400 vs Momentum Over ear) headphone, there are IEMS that are close (still not as wide or sense of space in IEMs) in soundstage but to open back headphones (like AKG701s or HD600s), I haven't run across IEMs (in my price range at least) that came close to that level of soundstage.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> to anyone with good IEM's, how does the soundstage compare to a set of cans?


I can't compare them to cans since I haven't tried any (except the M50s which I hated) but for my IE80s, at "comfortable" listening volumes:

In the middle things are positioned just outside/on the front of my head.

Then there's a sort of small parabola for the soundstage so things on each side are a few cm outside each ear - so slightly wider than there is depth.

As for 3D, that depends heavily on the recording. In some instruments feel higher (never lower) than "straight ahead".

Compared to the M50s: the M50s felt like they had a bigger soundstage for instruments at the edges, but the middle section felt squashed into the middle of my head, which was horrible, especially coupled with the lack of precision.

From what I've read HD600/650 etc. have soundstage that can be guesstimated in metres though, if that helps by way of comparison. In general it's probably very safe to say good cans have far wider soundstage than IEMs. The biggest soundstage I've heard on the IE80s are with the Ultrasone CD's binaural recordings, where I could place things up to (at least) 5m away, maybe more but I can't remember.

Volume obviously plays a massive part of determining soundstage size though.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> to anyone with good IEM's, how does the soundstage compare to a set of cans?


you shouldn't really compare the two.
The difference in soundstage is like comparing the isolation of headphones and in-ears

Most wide sounding (and it sounded crap to my ears) earphones were the Sennheiser IE7 and IE8s


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> to anyone with good IEM's, how does the soundstage compare to a set of cans?


I find the TF10s to be very good, but of course it has a disadvantage to full-sized headphones, like full-sized headphones are superseded by speakers (etc. etc.)

However, the HD650 are on another level in soundstage compared to the TF10. In a good, concentrated listening session, the HD650s can give me an effect that makes me think my speakers are on, or make me look over my shoulder. Can be unsettling sometimes







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Great buy for an iem, there's no excuse not to buy:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fischer-audio-consonance-v-2?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-04


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Great buy for an iem, there's no excuse not to buy:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fischer-audio-consonance-v-2?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-07-04


What if you already have a pair of PFE232?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What if you already have a pair of PFE232?


Backup pair - always and sports pair.
I don't take £400 earphones out playing football I take the consonance!


----------



## phillyd

I really want those IEM's but I should not be spending right now.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really want those IEM's but I should not be spending right now.


The price at MSRP is cheap as it is, then at the discount even better and then at the committed one absolutely mind blowing.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> The price at MSRP is cheap as it is, then at the discount even better and then at the committed one absolutely mind blowing.


$15 shipping


----------



## phillyd

I'd really like something to counteract the ridiculousness of my vPulse IEM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> $15 shipping


free shipping here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> $15 shipping


yeah to other parts of the world - ie to UK - no surprises there, there needs to be massdrop EU!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'd really like something to counteract the ridiculousness of my vPulse IEM
> free shipping here.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah to other parts of the world - ie to UK - no surprises there, there needs to be massdrop EU!


Not to mention that a 24% VAT is slapped on the product when it arrives to the customs.
So the final (lowest) price would be $100 when shipped to Finland.

And when you keep in mind that we already have inEar.fi and local shops sell Hifiman RE-400... HNNNGGG


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Backup pair - always and sports pair.
> I don't take £400 earphones out playing football I take the consonance!


I need my ears for all the sports activities I take part in. Well... except swimming. Communication is VERY important in paintball and basketball!


----------



## phillyd

Yeah I'd never want to restrict my hearing playing sports. Way too much communication.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I need my ears for all the sports activities I take part in. Well... except swimming. Communication is VERY important in paintball and basketball!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Yeah I'd never want to restrict my hearing playing sports. Way too much communication.


Unless you're like me and you:
1. Freestyle football in the park
2. Use them for gym


----------



## Atavax

Hifiman is finally selling the hybrid earpads for their headphones, ordered mine today!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Camping on corner dorito during airball while jamming to EWF could be cool though. Sure my mates wouldn't appreciate it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I really want those IEM's but I should not be spending right now.


I feel the same way. It popped up in my email and remembered Totally's thoughts about them....I shouldn't be spending money, but even at $99, I might pick them up closer to the holidays







.

EDIT:

About to hit 10k posts....wow. Maybe I'll just not post for a while







.

EDIT2:

Nope, too late.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

gz on 10k


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> gz on 10k


Yeah it's what happens when you're consumed in build threads, news threads, and club threads







. Lots of off-topic and just general fun conversation







.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah it's what happens when you're consumed in build threads, news threads, and club threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Lots of off-topic and just general fun conversation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I joined in 2012 and I'm over 10k posts...I know I should stop but I can't lol


----------



## Tiihokatti

And keep in mind that posts in off-topic threads don't count towards the post count (AFAIK).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> And keep in mind that posts in off-topic threads don't count towards the post count (AFAIK).


mine compile from this thread, bf gaming threads and the Intel oc guide thread


----------



## roflcopter159

Anyone have experience with the Fostex HP-A4? It's on Massdrop at the moment and is pretty tempting...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> And keep in mind that posts in off-topic threads don't count towards the post count (AFAIK).


That's why I didn't mention the off-topic forum







. I'm not sure I've really ever posted in more than 2 or 3 threads there.


----------



## Hefner

Went to my audio dealer this friday to pick up the Alpha Dogs I had ordered. I also decided to get a better amp and DAC. I had a pretty long session comparing the Lyr2/Bifrost, Asgard 2/Bifrost, Lehmann Audio Black Cube Linear USB, Burson Conductor SL1793 and the Burson Conductor SL9018. For the comparison I listened some Frank Zappa, Captain Beefheart, Meshuggah, Gojira, Beatles, Ghustav Holst and Sjostakovitsj.

I decided that I liked the SL1793 the most because it has a bit more warmer sound than the other SS amps, but not as warm as the Lyr2. Also, the fact that I was able to get it considerably cheaper than the other aforementioned combos made me pull the trigger. It was a tough call as everything sounded great.









Here is the combo:


Cheers


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Went to my audio dealer this friday to pick up the Alpha Dogs I had ordered. I also decided to get a better amp and DAC. I had a pretty long session comparing the Lyr2/Bifrost, Asgard 2/Bifrost, Lehmann Audio Black Cube Linear USB, Burson Conductor SL1793 and the Burson Conductor SL9018. For the comparison I listened some Frank Zappa, Captain Beefheart, Meshuggah, Gojira, Beatles, Ghustav Holst and Sjostakovitsj.
> 
> I decided that I liked the SL1793 the most because it has a bit more warmer sound than the other SS amps, but not as warm as the Lyr2. Also, the fact that I was able to get it considerably cheaper than the other aforementioned combos made me pull the trigger. It was a tough call as everything sounded great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the combo:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Awesome dude! nice setup! its a shame that the includeded alpha dog stand isnt really tall enough..


----------



## phillyd

Working at best buy now, so I'll be trying the sennheiser momentum over ear once my discount kicks in. If those don't work out, the on ear are available too. Plus I can get the kef m500.

Can't talk price but they're good deals. I'll post pics and opinions when I get them.


----------



## Aaranu

Got my AK120ii in today. Have yet to put it thru its paces but looks gorgeous. Also the se846s are fantastic as well.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> noob-tooth Z77 motherboard's output.


Forgot your irrational hate for Asus.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Forgot your irrational hate for Asus.


It's not irrational, when you've been what I've been through with that horrid company.


----------



## twerk

Just spent the most I've ever spent on audio gear in one go... Consonance V2's on Massdrop for £46.70 inc. shipping and something for my Lyr to play with.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just spent the most I've ever spent on audio gear in one go... Consonance V2's on Massdrop for £46.70 inc. shipping and something for my Lyr to play with.


Nice







let us know what you think when you get them.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let us know what you think when you get them.


Absolutely! Will take a lot for me to part with my DT880's though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hefner*
> 
> Went to my audio dealer this friday to pick up the Alpha Dogs I had ordered. I also decided to get a better amp and DAC. I had a pretty long session comparing the Lyr2/Bifrost, Asgard 2/Bifrost, Lehmann Audio Black Cube Linear USB, Burson Conductor SL1793 and the Burson Conductor SL9018. For the comparison I listened some Frank Zappa, Captain Beefheart, Meshuggah, Gojira, Beatles, Ghustav Holst and Sjostakovitsj.
> 
> I decided that I liked the SL1793 the most because it has a bit more warmer sound than the other SS amps, but not as warm as the Lyr2. Also, the fact that I was able to get it considerably cheaper than the other aforementioned combos made me pull the trigger. It was a tough call as everything sounded great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the combo:
> 
> 
> Cheers


Mmmm Meshuggah







.


----------



## phillyd

My music library is getting pretty big...

My FLAC library isn't THAT big but still not small


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> TD, your idea of a quick video is four minutes, thirty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However; that cheap thing made a world of difference. I'm impressed with the ModMic 4.0; especially how well it's able to cancel out the background noise.


haha yeah I start off saying it will be quick (at least my thoughts are) but demonstrating it in its glory and then explaining it always runs over.

Just before had a video review for a monitor and it went into 11mins - thought to redo it...and it went to 10mins...lol.
I don't get how certain reviewers condense everything in 5mins or so - they often miss out a HECK load of things. I don't like doing that


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My music library is getting pretty big...
> 
> My FLAC library isn't THAT big but still not small


Oh, that's cute...maybe 30% is in FLAC? Maybe even less. (I know someone is bound to best me): (







)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> haha yeah I start off saying it will be quick (at least my thoughts are) but demonstrating it in its glory and then explaining it always runs over.
> 
> Just before had a video review for a monitor and it went into 11mins - thought to redo it...and it went to 10mins...lol.
> I don't get how certain reviewers condense everything in 5mins or so - they often miss out a HECK load of things. I don't like doing that


Haha, no don't change that up; that's a good thing







. Just wanted to poke some fun at ya!


----------



## Aaranu

First impressions. My God they are soooooooo light! Hifiman's are no longer heavy and uncomfortable! Not quite as good as the benchmark HD800 but still, out of the box, better than my HD650. Sorry hifiman but these screw in connectors need to die! When i first hit play i got no sound out of the left cup.. Connector not screwed in enough, it was difficult due to my cable wanting to turn with it..
Sound wise.. Wow im very impressed, i was expecting this tbh but damn, soundstage is very very very good, nice hard hitting bass, well presented mids and very nice highs as well.. for 1k (australia), guys.. i think we might have a new king.
Ill get a real camera on these soon, as my phone doesn't do them justice.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions. My God they are soooooooo light! Hifiman's are no longer heavy and uncomfortable! Not quite as good as the benchmark HD800 but still, out of the box, better than my HD650. Sorry hifiman but these screw in connectors need to die! When i first hit play i got no sound out of the left cup.. Connector not screwed in enough, it was difficult due to my cable wanting to turn with it..
> Sound wise.. Wow im very impressed, i was expecting this tbh but damn, soundstage is very very very good, nice hard hitting bass, well presented mids and very nice highs as well.. for 1k (australia), guys.. i think we might have a new king.
> Ill get a real camera on these soon, as my phone doesn't do them justice.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions. *My God they are soooooooo light! Hifiman's are no longer heavy and uncomfortable! Not quite as good as the benchmark HD800 but still, out of the box, better than my HD650*. Sorry hifiman but these screw in connectors need to die! When i first hit play i got no sound out of the left cup.. Connector not screwed in enough, it was difficult due to my cable wanting to turn with it..
> Sound wise.. Wow im very impressed, i was expecting this tbh but damn, soundstage is very very very good, nice hard hitting bass, well presented mids and very nice highs as well.. for 1k (australia), guys.. i think we might have a new king.
> Ill get a real camera on these soon, as my phone doesn't do them justice.


I'm assuming you're saying It's more comfortable than the 650 and not lighter right (since the 650 weighs in at 260 gms. vs 388 gms.)?


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm assuming you're saying It's more comfortable than the 650 and not lighter right (since the 650 weighs in at 260 gms. vs 388 gms.)?


Yes, mainly in clamping force, out of the box my HD650 actually hurt my jaw for a while, since then its loosened up.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Yes, mainly in clamping force, out of the box my HD650 actually hurt my jaw for a while, since then its loosened up.


Thanks for clarifying that!

Those are very nice cans by the way!









I feel for my poor wallet because another purchase is coming up!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that!
> 
> Those are very nice cans by the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for my poor wallet because another purchase is coming up!


I feel they are worth it for the money, soooooooooo good! What are you currently using?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I feel they are worth it for the money, soooooooooo good! What are you currently using?


I have the HD650 for home use and Momentums over ear for mobile use!


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have the HD650 for home use and Momentums over ear for mobile use!


What do you think of the momentums? I had them and honestly wasnt impressed, i think i used them twice and sold them off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions. My God they are soooooooo light! Hifiman's are no longer heavy and uncomfortable! Not quite as good as the benchmark HD800 but still, out of the box, better than my HD650. Sorry hifiman but these screw in connectors need to die! When i first hit play i got no sound out of the left cup.. Connector not screwed in enough, it was difficult due to my cable wanting to turn with it..
> Sound wise.. Wow im very impressed, i was expecting this tbh but damn, soundstage is very very very good, nice hard hitting bass, well presented mids and very nice highs as well.. for 1k (australia), guys.. i think we might have a new king.
> Ill get a real camera on these soon, as my phone doesn't do them justice.


Nice! And I agree with you on the plugs. Happened at the meet Tj and I went to and it scared the crap out of me.

"Why did I pick up these headphones and one side not work?"

I obviously asked the owner as I wasn't about to troubleshoot something that wasn't mine. However, he just unscrewed and re-screwed it back in and all was well.

He walked away with a "oh it happens all the time."

Also, how much did you pay for them? I have a very slight discount code (2% ) for them through TTVJ and I'd be happy to share it with anyone who is going to pick up a pair. I think the code is specifically for the HE-560, but I'll double check it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> What do you think of the momentums? I had them and honestly wasnt impressed, i think i used them twice and sold them off.


I think the over ear version (which I have) sound good for closed back cans. The knock on them is if you don't have small ears to get a good seal they sound meh. Since I have relatively small ears, they fit great! They're actually very comfortable and I've worn them in the office for hours on end.

As for the sound I like the warm tilt the headphone has, it's got good mid and bass balance. The highs are also laid back which is my preference. It's not as clear and airy as the HD650. The bass is full and has punch but lacks tightness.

Did you try the on ear or over ear and did you get a good seal when you used it? I'm sure if you compare it to other closed back cans it'll hold it's own, but to compare them to your planar magnetic headphones wouldn't be fair.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I think the over ear version (which I have) sound good for closed back cans. The knock on them is if you don't have small ears to get a good seal they sound meh. Since I have relatively small ears, they fit great! They're actually very comfortable and I've worn them in the office for hours on end.
> 
> As for the sound I like the warm tilt the headphone has, it's got good mid and bass balance. The highs are also laid back which is my preference. It's not as clear and airy as the HD650. The bass is full and has punch but lacks tightness.
> 
> Did you try the on ear or over ear and did you get a good seal when you used it? I'm sure if you compare it to other closed back cans it'll hold it's own, but to compare them to your planar magnetic headphones wouldn't be fair.


Yeah i also had the over the ear type. I think that was my problem, i was comparing them to my HD800 LCD's, so like you said obviously that isnt fair. Another factor was they just wernt airy enough or had enough top end sparkle for me.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impressions. My God they are soooooooo light! Hifiman's are no longer heavy and uncomfortable! Not quite as good as the benchmark HD800 but still, out of the box, better than my HD650. Sorry hifiman but these screw in connectors need to die! When i first hit play i got no sound out of the left cup.. Connector not screwed in enough, it was difficult due to my cable wanting to turn with it..
> Sound wise.. Wow im very impressed, i was expecting this tbh but damn, soundstage is very very very good, nice hard hitting bass, well presented mids and very nice highs as well.. for 1k (australia), guys.. i think we might have a new king.
> Ill get a real camera on these soon, as my phone doesn't do them justice.


Ah, the screw-in connectors. I use this "fix" on my HE-400 and haven't had problems with it.
Quote:


> First things first, there is a simple trick that solves all the complaints about the cable connectors - simply rotate each 720 degrees counterclockwise to build up some torque before you screw each one on clockwise. Since you only need to screw 540 degrees clockwise to fasten them, the extra twist remaining in the cable keeps them securely fastened without having to overtighten.


----------



## Calbert

HE 560 are way more comfortable than the other hifiman phones. It is the new headband design which is a lot more comfortable than the old ones. They are still on the heavy side.

Sound is way more "cleaner" than HE-500 and for that slightly higher price tag totally worth the money.

I could get pair of brand new TH-600 for just under $500, is it worth it?

Also anyone tried the "new" (have been out for quite a while) westone IEMS? 5 BA drivers in w50 and 6 in w60, just curious how they turn out.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'd take the K545 over the Momentum over-ear, even if a warm sound is what you're after. I think I'd prefer the K545 even if they were twice as much as the Momentum. I use the K845 at work and I enjoy them even though I use the HD 800 and Omega at home.

The TH-600 has shrill treble centered about 6KHz and I would not buy one again for even $400. I'd rather get a D2000 for half as much.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'd take the K545 over the Momentum over-ear, even if a warm sound is what you're after. I think I'd prefer the K545 even if they were twice as much as the Momentum. I use the K845 at work and I enjoy them even though I use the HD 800 and Omega at home.
> 
> The TH-600 has shrill treble centered about 6KHz and I would not buy one again for even $400. I'd rather get a D2000 for half as much.


110% agree.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'd take the K545 over the Momentum over-ear, even if a warm sound is what you're after. I think I'd prefer the K545 even if they were twice as much as the Momentum. I use the K845 at work and I enjoy them even though I use the HD 800 and Omega at home.
> 
> The TH-600 has shrill treble centered about 6KHz and I would not buy one again for even $400. I'd rather get a D2000 for half as much.


I'll have to consider the K545 if the Momentum don't live up to my likings.

After that, I'll try:
KEF M500
V-Moda XS
Momentum On-ear
Then possibly the Denon D6k, if they're cheap enough with my discount.
And then the K545 (they're this far down due to bulk).

I keep on having dreams that I get to try HD650's. Maybe it's a sign that I should grab an intermediate headphone before I go planar.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'd consider the K545 to be more transportable than the Momentum at least. The AKGs folded flat are smaller than the Momentums in their case.

AKG gets a lot of flak for being Harman's guinea pig now, but the vaue of the Olive-Welti response curves can't be ignored. It's warm, smooth, but pleasantly detailed without having weird treble like the Momentum over-ear does.


----------



## phillyd

I'll have to see for myself. I just think that the Momentum are some of the sexiest headphones on earth.

What I mean by bulk is how they look on the head.


----------



## friend'scatdied

It's unfortunate to compromise on sound for aesthetic appeal.

If the converse were true there'd be less Beats and more Stax.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's unfortunate to compromise on sound for aesthetic appeal.
> 
> If the converse were true there'd be less Beats and more Stax.


You know that's not all there is to it. I would not sacrifice on sound for looks on a pair of home headphones, but for portables, I wouldn't go out in anything that looked goofy on my head.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You know that's not all there is to it. I would not sacrifice on sound for looks on a pair of home headphones, but for portables, I wouldn't go out in anything that looked goofy on my head.


You:


Me:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You:
> -snip-
> Me:
> -snip-


Pretty much exactly.


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You know that's not all there is to it. I would not sacrifice on sound for looks on a pair of home headphones, but for portables, I wouldn't go out in anything that looked goofy on my head.


I often go outside with superlux hd681 on my head. 2.5m cable is bit hard to hide but I always manage to do that.Screw looks, I want sound quality.
I really don't care about how stuff looks like.
My portable audio setup:


Works fine and now I have almost the same quality on pc and phone.


----------



## phillyd

I have portable and transportable rigs too. But I want them to be light, and small enough to allow me to throw a hood over.

I wouldn't guess you care much about fashion, do you? I'm not huge on fashion per se, but I do take care in my dress appearance and accessories.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have portable and transportable rigs too. But I want them to be light, and small enough to allow me to throw a hood over.
> 
> I wouldn't guess you care much about fashion, do you? I'm not huge on fashion per se, but I do take care in my dress appearance and accessories.


Agreed, I take into consideration first, the sound and then how small (not bulky) it is when wearing it out and about town. This is of course just for my mobile life.

For my music at home, I really don't care what the headphones looks like; it's just a bonus when they look smexy!


----------



## pez

Aaaand this is why I have my TF10s....and then I choose a source that's actually good







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have portable and transportable rigs too. But I want them to be light, and small enough to allow me to throw a hood over.
> 
> I wouldn't guess you care much about fashion, do you? I'm not huge on fashion per se, but I do take care in my dress appearance and accessories.


So does this mean you would be against a backpack carrying a portable generator to run the desktop amp it's bundled with?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You:
> 
> 
> Me:


You guys should really check out UVA.

I schiit you not, people walk around all the time with HD600s, LCD3s, HE-500s.

One guy last semester had AD-700s in the library.

People here are freaking crazy. I think as long as you have potable headphones that are less obnoxious than the AD-700s you are probably fine. lol.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You guys should really check out UVA.
> 
> I schiit you not, people walk around all the time with HD600s, LCD3s, HE-500s.
> 
> One guy last semester had AD-700s in the library.
> 
> People here are freaking crazy. I think as long as you have potable headphones that are less obnoxious than the AD-700s you are probably fine. lol.


It's easier to do that on campus versus commuting to work, even back in college I didn't care and just did what I wanted to do. Maybe that's just me...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Geek Pulse coming together


----------



## Pawelr98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For any EDM fans, Bassnectar's new album is quite good. I'm not a huge fan of his previous ventures as they've been kinda 'one-hit' wonders IMO.


Really good tracks.
My favourite artists:
-Synx
-Vexare
-Psycho Crooks (now it's called Evence)
-Project14
-Urbanstep
-Okzide
I also like CruciA but only his "coop tracks"(when he makes a track with other artists). I just don't like his "pure" tracks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Geek Pulse coming together
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Been a while since I've seen you post, Bee







. Looking good, though







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pawelr98*
> 
> Really good tracks.
> My favourite artists:
> -Synx
> -Vexare
> -Psycho Crooks (now it's called Evence)
> -Project14
> -Urbanstep
> -Okzide
> I also like CruciA but only his "coop tracks"(when he makes a track with other artists). I just don't like his "pure" tracks.


Haven't heard of any of them, but I will definitely check them out.

On a side note; for any Hardcore/Southern Rock/Hardcore fans, Every Time I Die's new album is quite amazing...especially if you're already an ETID fan. For any EDM fans (or should I just say, fans of Borgore already) the new Borgore album is decent.


----------



## twerk

I think I'm having ground loop issues or other interference with my DAC. Every so often I hear very high pitched whirring noises that oscillate up and down.

Schiit have just released this, is it way overpriced for what it does and would it solve my issues?

http://schiit.com/products/wyrd-usb-decrapifier

Cheers.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I think I'm having ground loop issues or other interference with my DAC. Every so often I hear very high pitched whirring noises that oscillate up and down.
> 
> Schiit have just released this, is it way overpriced for what it does and would it solve my issues?
> http://schiit.com/products/wyrd-usb-decrapifier
> 
> Cheers.


This would probably do the trick. $30 too:
http://us.hifimediy.com/HiFimeDIY_USB_Isolator?filter_name=Usb


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Seems to me like wrapping a ground wire around the usb and running back to the case should work too.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Seems to me like wrapping a ground wire around the usb and running back to the case should work too.


unless it isn't a ground loop


----------



## twerk

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

I don't know if it's a ground loop issue or not, that's just the first probable cause that I thought of. It could be EMI from within my PC, I just don't know.


----------



## phillyd

I had coil whine from my GPU come out my speakers and headphones, so it could be some other kind of noise/interference.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had coil whine from my GPU come out my speakers and headphones, so it could be some other kind of noise/interference.


I don't think it's coil whine, but I'm not 100%.

I think I'll buy the USB Isolator you suggested earlier, it's only £17.35 so not a huge loss if it doesn't work. Thanks man.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I had coil whine from my GPU come out my speakers and headphones, so it could be some other kind of noise/interference.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's coil whine, but I'm not 100%.
> 
> I think I'll buy the USB Isolator you suggested earlier, it's only £17.35 so not a huge loss if it doesn't work. Thanks man.
Click to expand...

No problem. If I wasn't running optical I'd have one myself.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I don't think it's coil whine, but I'm not 100%.
> 
> I think I'll buy the USB Isolator you suggested earlier, it's only £17.35 so not a huge loss if it doesn't work. Thanks man.


Let us know how the HIFIMEDIY USB Isolator works out for $30.

I saw the Shiit WYRD USB Decrapifier for $99 you linked earlier and it intrigued me. I'm not having this issue, none the less its good to know if it works.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Let us know how the HIFIMEDIY USB Isolator works out for $30.
> 
> I saw the Shiit WYRD USB Decrapifier for $99 you linked earlier and it intrigued me. I'm not having this issue, none the less its good to know if it works.


I think I just wanted the Schiit cause it's pretty.


----------



## pez

Schiit ain't pretty, yo. You boys across the pond are weird







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Schiit ain't pretty, yo. You boys across the pond are weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How can you not like this? To each their own but... come on!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How can you not like this? To each their own but... come on!


That's sweet twerk. I wish I could sample the Lyr + BiFrost combo and see how it compares to my magni / modi combo through the HD650. From what I'm gathering it would be warmer.

I can't complain though.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> That's sweet twerk. I wish I could sample the Lyr + BiFrost combo and see how it compares to my magni / modi combo through the HD650. From what I'm gathering it would be warmer.
> 
> I can't complain though.


Not my pic but I do have the black versions as well. I upgraded from a Modi + Magni combo and the new setup definitely pairs better with my DT880's, the high end was a bit overbearing when paired with a SS amp. Whether the upgrade was worth it price wise... probably not but hey, I'm happy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How can you not like this? To each their own but... come on!


Schiit; Black Edition...

*head-fi enamors with praise for it's even better sound quality*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Schiit; Black Edition...
> 
> *head-fi enamors with praise for it's even better sound quality*


Head-fi is the fox news of audio. Pure and simple.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Head-fi is the fox news of audio. Pure and simple.


Hahaha! That made my day!


----------



## Moragg

Headfi is a massive circlejerk, it doesn't take too long on there to work that out.


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Headfi is a massive circlejerk, it doesn't take too long on there to work that out.


Isn't that what Audiophilia is, in general?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Isn't that what Audiophilia is, in general?


There is, I think, a difference between loving good sound and being up your own ass about it.


----------



## pez

Lol perfectly executed.


----------



## Sempre

"There is, I think, a difference between loving good sound and being up your own ass about it" -Moragg


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Has anyone heard about Status Audio.
http://thestatusaudio.com/
$44 headphones, that looks like Beats. Suppose to sound fantastic.
I just picked up the Classic. Shipping to US is $5, Canada is $12


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> Isn't that what Audiophilia is, in general?


There is a difference between wanting to get the best out of your sound due to your love for music vs trying to shove it in everyone's face. 99% of my coworkers don't even know how much of an audiophile I am, just that I am the guy to talk to at work for advice on headphones. That and I hate Beats and Bose with a passion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Has anyone heard about Status Audio.
> http://thestatusaudio.com/
> $44 headphones, that looks like Beats. Suppose to sound fantastic.
> I just picked up the Classic. Shipping to US is $5, Canada is $12


Looks like an unbranded pair of Beats jacked from its factory in China.


----------



## fleetfeather

Would the OCN H+E Club be able to recommend a set of Earbuds for EDM listening? IEM's don't really agree with me, but I'd also like to get something to connect to my iPhone 5 in the gym or by the pool.... Cheers!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bose


Isn't bose pretty good in sound cancelation deparment though?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Isn't bose pretty good in sound cancelation deparment though?


I personally can't stand active sound canceling.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Would the OCN H+E Club be able to recommend a set of Earbuds for EDM listening? IEM's don't really agree with me, but I'd also like to get something to connect to my iPhone 5 in the gym or by the pool.... Cheers!


I see you're down under, so give us a couple sites you can source from...and a budget







.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see you're down under, so give us a couple sites you can source from...and a budget
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am indeed







Happy to source from Amazon (so long as international shipping is available) and Headphonic. I'm open to 2 different budget brackets: sub-$100, and sub-$250.

I've also been told that IEM's may be the way to go due to the isolation needed for the bass and sub-bass characteristics of EDM genres, although I haven't had much luck thus far with keeping IEM's in my ears during physical activity haha, and those over-ear hooks are far from aesthetically pleasing imho too









But hey, I'm interested to hear what the Club reckons is the way to go


----------



## mikeaj

No earbuds do bass and most aren't even that expensive, in that price range. You pretty much have to get a seal of at least some kind.

Even for universal IEMs, there are many, many kinds of tips out there, plenty you can get aftermarket that may fit on a particular model. Unless your ear canals are very unusual, at least something should fit securely (a hybrid or foam type, if nothing else).


----------



## jellybeans69

I'm guessing you're talking about "sports' headphones you dislike asthetics of?
Maybe some IEMs like these would be better in that regard, and also should hold in ears nicely, i definatelly could run with them without fear of falling out as long as i use right size (foams came in S/M/L sizes with mine)


----------



## phillyd

The velodyne v-pulse are good for EDM and can be found for $35-40 on their sight occasionally. Not sure about availability in Australia though.


----------



## phenom01

Just got my K-701's back from warranty repair.









They said they had a 21 day wait list...took em 1 day once received to repair and send back and only 2 days shipping time. YAY!


----------



## Loktar Ogar

Was it the same serial number or maybe replaced with a new refurbished model?


----------



## Alex132

Does anyone know if the down-sampling on the Xonar is bad? I don't have the option to set it to 88.2Khz, so I am leaving it at 24-bit 44.1khz for now.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Does anyone know if the down-sampling on the Xonar is bad? I don't have the option to set it to 88.2Khz, so I am leaving it at 24-bit 44.1khz for now.


I don't remember having any issues with my STX. It wasn't anything noticeable to me at least


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loktar Ogar*
> 
> Was it the same serial number or maybe replaced with a new refurbished model?


Same serial. Still had my Modmic clip attached to the same spot.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Does anyone know if the down-sampling on the Xonar is bad? I don't have the option to set it to 88.2Khz, so I am leaving it at 24-bit 44.1khz for now.


16/44.1 unless your music is in 24/44.1.


----------



## Sempre

My Audio Engine D1 arrived a couple of days ago. It is my first dedicated DAC/AMP. It powers my DT990 Pro 250 Ohm and SR850 with more than sufficient volume levels. It is really well built, and feels great to touch.
I've read reports of wobbling volume knob and problems with input signals but I've encountered no problems so far.

Audio quality is great, provided that I have a good source. No hissing at all when nothing is playing.
It's connected using an optical cable, while being powered from a USB cable.

I can use the DGX's DSP features such us Dolby Headphone if I'm watching a movie because of the optical signal. I didn't expect it to be this small, so it's nice knowing that it won't take much space with a portable setup.

I would like to thank @Tjj226 Angel and @Phillyd for recommending me the AE D1

Now time for the pics, please ignore my bad lighting condition:









Size comparison with my Savu:


Thanks for reading!


----------



## roflcopter159

Wow, that is a lot smaller than I thought it was!


----------



## Sempre

Yeah. That's what surprised me when i first saw it


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> My Audio Engine D1 arrived a couple of days ago. It is my first dedicated DAC/AMP. It powers my DT990 Pro 250 Ohm and SR850 with more than sufficient volume levels. It is really well built, and feels great to touch.
> I've read reports of wobbling volume knob and problems with input signals but I've encountered no problems so far.
> 
> Audio quality is great, provided that I have a good source. No hissing at all when nothing is playing.
> It's connected using an optical cable, while being powered from a USB cable.
> 
> I can use the DGX's DSP features such us Dolby Headphone if I'm watching a movie because of the optical signal. I didn't expect it to be this small, so it's nice knowing that it won't take much space with a portable setup.
> 
> I would like to thank @Tjj226 Angel and @Phillyd for recommending me the AE D1
> 
> Now time for the pics, please ignore my bad lighting condition:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size comparison with my Savu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for reading!


You're welcome! Glad to know that you like it. I almost got the D1 myself, but I ended up with the Schiit Modi/Vali. I've since replaced both though. Audio is addicting!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You're welcome! Glad to know that you like it. I almost got the D1 myself, but I ended up with the Schiit Modi/Vali. I've since replaced both though. Audio is addicting!


I hope I dont get into this addiction though







. I'm pretty content with my current setup. Only thing left is a headphone stand.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> I hope I dont get into this addciton though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm pretty content with my current setup. Only thing left is a headphone stand.


This is the one I just got. It's about $50 shipped, at least it was for me:
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wood-omega-style-headphone-stand


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> This is the one I just got. It's about $50 shipped, at least it was for me:
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/wood-omega-style-headphone-stand


Nice. It would really look good on my black desk. Been thinking of doing a DIY dual-stand like this one http://www.amazon.com/FortuneCat-Headphones-Sennheiser-Skullycandy-Platronics/dp/B008F4YKCW
But the Omega stand looks tempting.


----------



## twerk

Quick update on that USB Isolator I bought. It doesn't work.

I can't get any sound to play. My DAC turns on but there is no output and many programs throw out an error.

Netflix error

foobar2000 error

I'm using it on my secondary PC with a Schiit Modi. The spec says the Modi draws 120mA and the isolator apparently outputs 200mA. Where's the issue?

Edit: Nevermind! It only works with USB 3.0 ports, which seems counter intuitive to be honest but oh well. May just be my motherboard.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quick update on that USB Isolator I bought. It doesn't work.
> 
> I can't get any sound to play. My DAC turns on but there is no output and many programs throw out an error.
> 
> Netflix error
> foobar2000 error
> 
> I'm using it on my secondary PC with a Schiit Modi. The spec says the Modi draws 120mA and the isolator apparently outputs 200mA. Where's the issue?


It supports up to 24/96, but not 24/192. If your device doesn't exceed 200mA, it should work.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It supports up to 24/96, but not 24/192. If your device doesn't exceed 200mA, it should work.


Ninja edited you. Thanks though.


----------



## phillyd

That's odd but glad it works! Massdrop has their July Bazaar going on right now. Some pretty good deals on there and they ship instantly.


----------



## rnbdillon

in for sound blaster Z and a pair of Creative Aurvana Live 2 headphones. I'm pumped, starting my audiophile journey


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rnbdillon*
> 
> in for sound blaster Z and a pair of Creative Aurvana Live 2 headphones. I'm pumped, starting my audiophile journey


that's a great start! Enjoy the journey


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Isn't bose pretty good in sound cancelation deparment though?


Late to the party, but they pretty much dominate in the aviation community with their headsets, at least for ANR headsets, and many claim they're some of the quietest headsets they've flown with in private aircraft.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Look at what the cat brought in:
Xiaomi Piston 2


Damn that packaging looks smexy for a $23 product.
And it smells like chocolate too







(not joking)


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> And it smells like chocolate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not joking)


You smell your earphones...?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVLux*
> 
> You smell your earphones...?


----------



## King4x4

Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium - Massdrop - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/beyerdynamic-dt990

Thats an awesome price for the premiums!


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT990 Premium - Massdrop - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/beyerdynamic-dt990
> 
> Thats an awesome price for the premiums!


Still I don't imagine it's all that inticing, what with the pros always being cheaper still. Anyway, dat product description:
Quote:


> This is also the lightest headphone in it's class at 667g (1.5 pounds), so hours of use will induce little to no fatigue.


I'm pretty sure that's some kind of shipping / packaging weight. 667g is more like around the heaviest planar cans. Actual headphone weight should definitely be under 300g for a headphone like that, at least minus the cable.


----------



## King4x4

Well I upgraded from a pro 250ohm to a premium at the same price point of $240.. Was it worth it for a more comfy less bassy headset? Yup!


----------



## phillyd

I just found out that I can get hd650's for like 40% off msrp


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Look at what the cat brought in:
> Xiaomi Piston 2
> 
> 
> Damn that packaging looks smexy for a $23 product.
> And it smells like chocolate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not joking)


I almost picked some up last week. How do they sound?

Also phillyd, DO IT.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I almost picked some up last week. How do they sound?
> 
> Also phillyd, DO IT.


I seem to have massive earcanals as only the largest stock tips fit well.
At stock the bass is way too strong and boomy, after using phone EQ to lower everything between 0 and 1k Hz the Pistons start to sound good. 5 dB drop at 0-50 Hz and 3 dB drop at 250 Hz helped to make way for the mids.

With the Piston EQ fix my HD381F will retire to being a backup pair. The build quality (and smell) are astronomically better on the Pistons. And I can wear the Pistons over-the-ear (can't do that with the HD381F).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also phillyd, DO IT.


I want to, but it's gonna be far down my list of stuffs. I already have good open cans. Speakers, portables, a BT speaker, a new GPU and a laptop will come first.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I seem to have massive earcanals as only the largest stock tips fit well.
> At stock the bass is way too strong and boomy, after using phone EQ to lower everything between 0 and 1k Hz the Pistons start to sound good. 5 dB drop at 0-50 Hz and 3 dB drop at 250 Hz helped to make way for the mids.
> 
> With the Piston EQ fix my HD381F will retire to being a backup pair. The build quality (and smell) are astronomically better on the Pistons. And I can wear the Pistons over-the-ear (can't do that with the HD381F).


Hmmm....I'm actively looking for something to replace my Monster Turbines (which are awful....but passable for the price I got them for) but I end up never pulling the trigger.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I want to, but it's gonna be far down my list of stuffs. I already have good open cans. Speakers, portables, a BT speaker, a new GPU and a laptop will come first.


Ah, either way, I think even if you don't keep them, it's worth it to try it even for a little while.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, this is kind of interesting:
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/XiaomiPiston2.pdf
http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsTX1.pdf

Different designs seemingly but definitely similar tunings (with a slight advantage to the Pistons, I'd think, but you couldn't really say without hearing both, which i definitely haven't). Personally if I had these, I'd probably be EQing the bass down more than 5 dB, but that's just me...


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, this is kind of interesting:
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/XiaomiPiston2.pdf
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/PhilipsTX1.pdf
> 
> Different designs seemingly but definitely similar tunings (with a slight advantage to the Pistons, I'd think, but you couldn't really say without hearing both, which i definitely haven't). Personally if I had these, I'd probably be EQing the bass down more than 5 dB, but that's just me...


Indeed, but metal needs dat bass. And I felt that my HD381F lacked it a tiny bit.
I'll play around with the EQ a little more (easy to do when you have the measurements).

Maybe I'll do the filter mod after I have done everything I can with the EQ.
9 dB drop in bass still sounds good... Any more and I feel like it's lacking in power.

Personally I'm pretty happy with the sound at the moment. And the build quality and the carrying pouch (which smells like chocolate) makes me smile.


----------



## pez

I hate bass head cans for metal. Thump and extended bass is my preference.


----------



## phillyd

Agreed, a dark-colored can with strong (not basshead) bass and good extension is great for metal.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Yeah, even my bass-light HD381F beats the stock Pistons in metal.
Too much is always too much.


----------



## pez

Hmmm, looks like I'll be avoiding the pistons, then. Maybe I'll pick them up to test them and give them to the GF. She really wants a set with a mic.

Also, phillyd, you just described the HD650 in a nutshell







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD650 lacks sufficient bottom extension. While I personally favor rolled trebles, many would accurately complain about it it's lack of fast, honest highs. They also are pretty biased towards tube amps. That said, I wish I still had a pair. They are unbelievably light and comfy. Sound great musically and you can really drift away with them on.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD650 lacks sufficient bottom extension. While I personally favor rolled trebles, many would accurately complain about it it's lack of fast, honest highs. They also are pretty biased towards tube amps. That said, I wish I still had a pair. They are unbelievably light and comfy. Sound great musically and you can really drift away with them on.


I have to say though, HD650s are really warm. I went to HK recently and had my first try with the "big" cans - I was able to demo HD650, HD800, and LCD-XC.

The HD650s are basically a big version of my IE80s and only when I demoed them against the HD800s did I realise how much both those 2 colour sound. I always wondered what people meant by "lush mids" and "musicality" and now I've had my ears experience it I'm surprised to say the least.

To what extent would a tube amp go towards making a flat headphone sound like the HD650? I didn't get to hear one and I'm trying to work out how coloured tube amps are. I definitely want the cans I get to be far more neutral as there is no point buying a set if they sound the same as my IE80s.

On the HD800s classical sounded so good, even my musician friend had his jaw on the ground while listening and he was a massive sceptic about how good headphones can be. I don't know why though but I felt like some very high frequencies (on the edge of my audiable range) were present throughout and was incredibly fatiguing in just a few minutes. Gave me a headache but the violins did sound too good.

For the LCD-XC, I can say nothing except that the bass extension was unholy. That rumble was something else, and if all planar magnetics can get close to that then I'll almost certainly be going for one of the cheaper options. I also "think" I understand what was meant by a dark sound signature.

After that, I'd really like to spend a few hours demoing the HD600, HD700, HE400i, and HE560 side-by-side off solid-state amps to see which is worth it. I have a good feeling I'll end up with the third option.

Edit: actually, I'd also like to say how comfortable all these HPs except the LCD-XC were. Seriously, the LCD-XC was something I needed concentrated effort to keep my neck from drooping in.


----------



## pez

Idk, the HD650 could extend deeper, but oh well. I've heard headphones that do extend deeper, but they usually get cloudy in the bass region. The only thing that extended and I loved more is still the D7k







.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just found out that I can get hd650's for like 40% off msrp


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Agreed, a dark-colored can with strong (not basshead) bass and good extension is great for metal.


Metal is my main genre of listening. When your list of items gets closer and your ready for a new set of open cans, HD650 IMO fits what you just said. I was steered to them by members and they were spot on.

@40% off I can see why your entertaining the possibility to get them.









EDIT: After my Broadwell build at the beginning of the year, I'll be looking at a step up from my current DAC and see how I can elevate my HD650's even further.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I just found out that I can get hd650's for like 40% off msrp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Agreed, a dark-colored can with strong (not basshead) bass and good extension is great for metal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Metal is my main genre of listening. When your list of items gets closer and your ready for a new set of open cans, HD650 IMO fits what you just said. I was steered to them by members and they were spot on.
> 
> @40% off I can see why your entertaining the possibility to get them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After my Broadwell build at the beginning of the year, I'll be looking at a step up from my current DAC and see how I can elevate my HD650's even further.
Click to expand...

Probably the best description for HD650s "warmth" I could come up with would be turning up the bloom in a game. Everything becomes more vibrant and colourful but you loose something in return.

40% off in the UK would make HD650s £150, I'd gladly buy a handful at that price.

Why not just go for an ODAC (+ USB isolator if you really want)? Unless you absolutely need an input other than USB the ODAC is an end-game DAC until you want to be spending over $1000.


----------



## Aaranu

I own the HD650 and IE80 currently and i dont think the two sound all that similar, imo the ie80 is pretty crappy, even shure's 215 is better i feel.
and as for you feeling that the HE 560 would be your pick, of the three.. well, your pick would be the correct one







Happy spending!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> I own the HD650 and IE80 currently and i dont think the two sound all that similar, imo the ie80 is pretty crappy, even shure's 215 is better i feel.
> and as for you feeling that the HE 560 would be your pick, of the three.. well, your pick would be the correct one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy spending!
> Edit. had some trouble quoting Moragg ><


Really? I really like the IE80s, but I haven't heard the Shure 215s so can't comment. From a few reviews I've read it is fairly similar in sound-signature to the former, but with narrower soundstage and better isolation.

On the lowest bass setting the IE80s do their job very enjoyably, so you may have heard fakes, or simply don't like the presentation/sound signature. Or, perhaps, you've been lucky enough to listen to some CIEMs, but even then calling them crappy is a massive stretch. Personally I love how big the sound feels through these, and both the IE80s and HD650s share the lush mids, hence similar.

Third option was actually HE400i, HE560 will have to impress a lot to be worth the premium to me. I'll also be buying an amp and DAC to go with them, which'll set me back £300 on their own I imagine.


----------



## phillyd

I believe I would like the HD650, but then again, I feel like I'd like the LCD 2 a lot, and my original plan was to hold off for black friday and move up to those then.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I believe I would like the HD650, but then again, I feel like I'd like the LCD 2 a lot, and my original plan was to hold off for black friday and move up to those then.


If you can it'd be best to find an audio showroom/meet where you could demo the two, as the price difference is huge. Also, there's a massive comfort trade-off going from the HD650 to the LCD2 so you'd want to be sure your musical enjoyment isn't dampened by physical discomfort.

And is there any way you could let others know how to get the discount? I'd be very interested in getting HD650s (and HD600s for that matter) at 40% off


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Really? I really like the IE80s, but I haven't heard the Shure 215s so can't comment. From a few reviews I've read it is fairly similar in sound-signature to the former, but with narrower soundstage and better isolation.
> 
> On the lowest bass setting the IE80s do their job very enjoyably, so you may have heard fakes, or simply don't like the presentation/sound signature. Or, perhaps, you've been lucky enough to listen to some CIEMs, but even then calling them crappy is a massive stretch. Personally I love how big the sound feels through these, and both the IE80s and HD650s share the lush mids, hence similar.
> 
> Third option was actually HE400i, HE560 will have to impress a lot to be worth the premium to me. I'll also be buying an amp and DAC to go with them, which'll set me back £300 on their own I imagine.


You are probably right about them not being crappy, and i probably am being a bit unfair to them, however i can listen to the HD650s, the IE80s not so much, but thats most likely just due to me being used to much higher end gear.
Oh was it, haha silly me, im sure the HE-400i would still be a fantastic buy!


----------



## TPCbench

Hi guys

I need your thoughts or tips on what I am experiencing with my earphones

I am using a Soundmagic ES20 and it came with 3 pairs of rubber tips of different sizes

I am using the medium size rubber tips coz it's the one that best fir my ears but I noticed that there are times when I have to unplug-and-replug it into my ears many times coz I don't feel/hear the bass. It's like the rubber tips deform a bit after listening for a long time and when you remove it from your ears, you have to find the "perfect" fit again.

What can be done to solve this ?

I hope you guys get what I'm trying to say.

Thanks


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> You are probably right about them not being crappy, and i probably am being a bit unfair to them, however i can listen to the HD650s, the IE80s not so much, but thats most likely just due to me being used to much *higher end gear*.
> Oh was it, haha silly me, im sure the HE-400i would still be a fantastic buy!


Ooh, what have you heard?

I'm really glad I went with the IE80s since earphones are so small - and Sennheiser's customer service when they break is just the best. No hassle, they just check if it's real, then repair it/send you a new one. Simples. Edit: I didn't want bright hps, and the other options were significantly more expensive/had dubious build quality.

The 400i's are supposed to be like HD500s with more bass, so should be the hps for me. I'm after something significantly more neutral than my IE80s - the HD650s still felt way too much like my IE80s to be a justifiable purchase. Granted I didn't have the latter with me while testing the former, but I listened to the IE8s for 2 years and the IE80s for another 2 so I reckon I know their sound pretty well. Next demo I'll probably take the IE80s with me for comparison's sake, but I'll have to wait till agdr's ODA is finished since that's the amp (solid-state) I'll be getting, regardless of if I get dynamic/planar magnetic cans (or neither).


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I believe I would like the HD650, but then again, I feel like I'd like the LCD 2 a lot, and my original plan was to hold off for black friday and move up to those then.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can it'd be best to find an audio showroom/meet where you could demo the two, as the price difference is huge. Also, there's a massive comfort trade-off going from the HD650 to the LCD2 so you'd want to be sure your musical enjoyment isn't dampened by physical discomfort.
> 
> And is there any way you could let others know how to get the discount? I'd be very interested in getting HD650s (and HD600s for that matter) at 40% off
Click to expand...

Well I might go down to the Nashville meet in September, so I could try before I upgraded to the LCD-2.

And the discount is a work discount, get a job at a relevant tech retailer and you'll get similar discounts!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I might go down to the Nashville meet in September, so I could try before I upgraded to the LCD-2.
> 
> And the discount is a work discount, get a job at a relevant tech retailer and you'll get similar discounts!


Definitely a good idea to try them since they are very heavy (and not particularly comfy either - though the headband is wide to distribute the weight). In the LCD-XC the tips of my ears touched the grill which was very irritating.

Continuing on the comfort front the latest HiFiMan offerings are probably worth a look as they are far comfier (better headband + far lighter) though from what I understand they are a different sound signature.

I'm in the UK, if there was a tech retailer with those kind of discounts I'd be very tempted to get a part-time job there. I can't see that being particularly likely over here though.


----------



## phillyd

The issue is whether or not I should wait on getting the HD650's. I've got a good number of things to get before I upgrade headphones though.

A gaming laptop (about 1k)
Polk TSX220B (Cherry)
Polk DSW 440wi
Denon AVR-S500BT
UE Boom speaker
Sennheiser Momentum
R9 290x


----------



## King4x4

My AKG Q 701 is coming in the mail either today or tomorrow... expediated international shipping!

Hitting that refresh button so hard at the tracking


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The issue is whether or not I should wait on getting the HD650's. I've got a good number of things to get before I upgrade headphones though.
> 
> A gaming laptop (about 1k)
> Polk TSX220B (Cherry)
> Polk DSW 440wi
> Denon AVR-S500BT
> UE Boom speaker
> Sennheiser Momentum
> R9 290x


I'd say if you have the money then the HD650s are a great investment - will last years and you will likely get lots of usage out of them.

As to when you should get them, it depends on other attached purchases - will you need/want an amp/dac for them, how much you use them, and how much you want the other stuff, etc. Also, depends on your current hp setup as to whether or not you feel an immediate upgrade is necessary.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'd say if you have the money then the HD650s are a great investment - will last years and you will likely get lots of usage out of them.
> 
> As to when you should get them, it depends on other attached purchases - will you need/want an amp/dac for them, how much you use them, and how much you want the other stuff, etc. Also, depends on your current hp setup as to whether or not you feel an immediate upgrade is necessary.


I don't think I would need a DAC or amp upgrade. The HifimeDIY Sabre SPDIF DAC should be on par with the ODAC, and my ASL MG-Head OTL Mark III outclasses the rest of my gear.

I'll consider getting them after I get my BT speaker, maybe as far down as after my 290x though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I need your thoughts or tips on what I am experiencing with my earphones
> 
> I am using a Soundmagic ES20 and it came with 3 pairs of rubber tips of different sizes
> 
> I am using the medium size rubber tips coz it's the one that best fir my ears but I noticed that there are times when I have to unplug-and-replug it into my ears many times coz I don't feel/hear the bass. It's like the rubber tips deform a bit after listening for a long time and when you remove it from your ears, you have to find the "perfect" fit again.
> 
> What can be done to solve this ?
> 
> I hope you guys get what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried the largest size? And also it could simply just be how thin/cheap the stock tips are. Try searching around for some tips that will fit from a higher end earphone/IEM.


----------



## musicPC

I've been listening to my Hifimans and Ultrasone with my newest Conductor SL 9018 (link) and been happy. The amount of details of the Sabre chip is incredible.

They re also running a contest and the prize is a conductor.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Ooh, what have you heard?
> 
> I'm really glad I went with the IE80s since earphones are so small - and Sennheiser's customer service when they break is just the best. No hassle, they just check if it's real, then repair it/send you a new one. Simples. Edit: I didn't want bright hps, and the other options were significantly more expensive/had dubious build quality.
> 
> The 400i's are supposed to be like HD500s with more bass, so should be the hps for me. I'm after something significantly more neutral than my IE80s - the HD650s still felt way too much like my IE80s to be a justifiable purchase. Granted I didn't have the latter with me while testing the former, but I listened to the IE8s for 2 years and the IE80s for another 2 so I reckon I know their sound pretty well. Next demo I'll probably take the IE80s with me for comparison's sake, but I'll have to wait till agdr's ODA is finished since that's the amp (solid-state) I'll be getting, regardless of if I get dynamic/planar magnetic cans (or neither).


Personally i love planar headphones, and i really hope you enjoy the HE-400i! I should give my ie80s a little shot, i need to get new tips for them however!
I own HD800 HD650s LCD 3 and x (sold the 2,2) HE 560 (sold HE500) Alpha dogs and beyer 770s







. The LCD 3/X are my favourites but the HD800s are still wicked!. I use the balanced schiit stack for the LCD X 3 and HE560s and my HD800s are driven via my woo audio wa7!









I feel im kinda done for headphones for now, and im currently looking at getting the headamp gsx mk 2 and then upgrading the cables on my headphones, Just gotta find the right cables.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Personally i love planar headphones, and i really hope you enjoy the HE-400i! I should give my ie80s a little shot, i need to get new tips for them however!
> I own HD800 HD650s LCD 3 and x (sold the 2,2) HE 560 (sold HE500) Alpha dogs and beyer 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The LCD 3/X are my favourites but the HD800s are still wicked!. I use the balanced schiit stack for the LCD X 3 and HE560s and my HD800s are driven via my woo audio wa7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel im kinda done for headphones for now, and im currently looking at getting the headamp gsx mk 2 and then upgrading the cables on my headphones, Just gotta find the right cables.












I use foam tips with mine, and I've been thinking of getting custom tips - but with that set of headphones I won't be surprised if you find the IE80s extremely lacking.

I'll have to be very careful to make sure any listening I do stays well within my price range - HE560s/HD700 is anyway pushing it much further than I'd like, but the only way to know where to get off the curve of diminishing returns is to look higher.

There's a very good chance I'll enjoy the HE400i the most, the bass on the LCD-XC just blew me out of the water. I'll step up to the HE560 (or another hp for that matter) if they are significantly better at "airy" music - without sacrificing the bass of course







.

Edit: anyone looking at a new amp should seriously consider: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/229934-version-o2-desktop-amp-oda-53.html - a solid state amp made with the same design principles as the O2. This one however has enough power for planars - and if you look at the page I posted you'll see the first D-Scope measurement, which shows an output of 1.17W with 36% less THD+N than the O2. This amp can drive the HE-6 adequately, and certainly to far more than you would listen to for any length of time.

Also, it comes with a huge variety of the customisation options, the only thing it doesn't have is balanced outputs but those don't help unless people are sitting extremely far away from the amp.


----------



## BoredErica

ChineseKiwi, your "Totally Dubbed and InEarSpace IEM Awards 2013" link is dead.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Personally i love planar headphones, and i really hope you enjoy the HE-400i! I should give my ie80s a little shot, i need to get new tips for them however!
> I own HD800 HD650s LCD 3 and x (sold the 2,2) HE 560 (sold HE500) Alpha dogs and beyer 770s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The LCD 3/X are my favourites but the HD800s are still wicked!. I use the balanced schiit stack for the LCD X 3 and HE560s and my HD800s are driven via my woo audio wa7!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel im kinda done for headphones for now, and im currently looking at getting the headamp gsx mk 2 and then upgrading the cables on my headphones, Just gotta find the right cables.


What are your thoughts on LCD 3 vs LCD X?

I know the LCDX is heavier than the LCD3 and then the LCD2 as well.

Speaking of planars, I like the HE-6 but I fear driving them will cost quite a bit as well, adding to the cost of the headphones.

Before I get too serious about buying an Audeze product though, I should probably more carefully test other planars, even like the HE-500 or HE-560s. Too bad the next Head-fi meet is probably going to be in another lifetime because one just ended.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I might go down to the Nashville meet in September, so I could try before I upgraded to the LCD-2.
> 
> And the discount is a work discount, get a job at a relevant tech retailer and you'll get similar discounts!


Dayum, you should buy me a LCD with your discount powers and sell them to me for cheap because you're a nice person.









BTW. I haven't posted here in like over two weeks.

Anybody miss me? No? KK then...

Went to a Headfi meet the other day. Brought two friends. One of them left me scratching my head. He insists that his Razer Morays are superior to him, than any headphone he's tried in the entire meet. And we did have a vast selection of phones' there, from LCD3s to the Abyss to Stax 009 to HE-6 to Alpha Dogs, HD800s, T1s, etc. He's saying that his earphones are not "as accurate", but they are more like a "live performance". He's telling me that a cello, for example, has significant bass, and apparently his earphones give him that I guess? I just don't get where he's coming from, at all. Anybody got a clue?

I understand that some people like warm headphones, some like the bass, some take the treble cannons, but I have a hard time wrapping around why somebody would like Razer Morays over everything in the entire meet.


----------



## Kaoz

Hi fellow Headphone lovers! Just wanted to say hello! Avid music listener here who loves headphone gear, just wish I had the money to afford more of it haha.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of planars, I like the HE-6 but I fear driving them will cost quite a bit as well, adding to the cost of the headphones.
> 
> Before I get too serious about buying an Audeze product though, I should probably more carefully test other planars, even like the HE-500 or HE-560s. Too bad the next Head-fi meet is probably going to be in another lifetime because one just ended.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I might go down to the Nashville meet in September, so I could try before I upgraded to the LCD-2.
> 
> And the discount is a work discount, get a job at a relevant tech retailer and you'll get similar discounts!
> 
> 
> 
> Dayum, you should buy me a LCD with your discount powers and sell them to me for cheap because you're a nice person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went to a Headfi meet the other day. Brought two friends. One of them left me scratching my head. He insists that his Razer Morays are superior to him, than any headphone he's tried in the entire meet. And we did have a vast selection of phones' there, from LCD3s to the Abyss to Stax 009 to HE-6 to Alpha Dogs, HD800s, T1s, etc. He's saying that his earphones are not "as accurate", but they are more like a "live performance". He's telling me that a cello, for example, has significant bass, and apparently his earphones give him that I guess? I just don't get where he's coming from, at all. Anybody got a clue?
> 
> I understand that some people like warm headphones, some like the bass, some take the treble cannons, but I have a hard time wrapping around why somebody would like Razer Morays over everything in the entire meet.
Click to expand...

Look at the amp I linked in the post above you, relatively inexpensive and able to drive the HE-6 further than you'd ever actually want to.

I wanted to ask that but I'm fairly sure it's against a lot of rules. If phillyd wants though, he can always buy a pair and sell them on to me if he doesn't like them...

Your friend be crazy. Even if a basshead I don't know how you couldn't prefer the bass of some big planars to Razers. So controlled and huge.

Only today I looked at some FR curves for planars vs dynamics and the bass extension of the latter doesn't even begin to compare to the former - heck, looking at that I feel there's no way I could buy anything but a planar when their bass end is so beautifully flat, compared to the roll off beginning at 100Hz for the HD600 (and the higher Sennheiser models too).


----------



## phillyd

He probably is super biased towards them. Best Buy doesn't sell Audeze


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Look at the amp I linked in the post above you, relatively inexpensive and able to drive the HE-6 further than you'd ever actually want to.
> 
> I wanted to ask that but I'm fairly sure it's against a lot of rules. If phillyd wants though, he can always buy a pair and sell them on to me if he doesn't like them...
> 
> Your friend be crazy. Even if a basshead I don't know how you couldn't prefer the bass of some big planars to Razers. So controlled and huge.
> 
> Only today I looked at some FR curves for planars vs dynamics and the bass extension of the latter doesn't even begin to compare to the former - heck, looking at that I feel there's no way I could buy anything but a planar when their bass end is so beautifully flat, compared to the roll off beginning at 100Hz for the HD600 (and the higher Sennheiser models too).


Oooh, so that's the DIY, changed version of O2 amp, huh? I remember that thread - Do you think the people that work on that project practice the same rigorous testing procedures Nwavguy was known for?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He probably is super biased towards them. Best Buy doesn't sell Audeze


He let me try his Morays - It was the only time I've ever had to take off earphones/headphones within 5 seconds of putting them on. Had to take them off and ask, what the hell is this??! Apparently he's put on some funky EQ that totally borked the sound all around, but especially at the bass. He took it off, and they sounded much better - but only as good as I'd expect from a normal $30 earphone. I think they're decent for the price, but not even KILLER for the price. He later says that his sound card experiences issues that make audio sound muffled when it is put on 24bit playback mode. I'm getting a bit skeptical of his excuses. He tried my O2 and criticized it for noise (noise floor) when I cannot hear anything and the fridge and fans in my case were far louder than whatever hiss he might or might not have heard. And he disses every single headphone in the entire meet to a varying degree. And then he tries this ridiculous EQ on his Morays? And now he wants to blame my lack of enjoyment for them to 24bit playback issue which he didn't notice when he tried them before giving them to me?

Maybe I should copy and paste this paragraph and give him a piece of my mind.







I'm all about live and let live with audio choices, but I'm probably never going to understand his reasoning.

My other friend and I both enjoyed the Alpha Dogs. He liked the AKG Q701s and said they were super comfortable, but I didn't like it. I liked the HE-6, we both loved the Audeze products. The guy at the Audeze table was dope. Kindda tired of listening to John Mayer 1000 times on every headphone. Hifiguy528's table was a bit like that for the LCD3s he showcased. Wasn't blown away til' I went over to the Audeze table.


----------



## pez

Was going to reply, but then realized he blocked me







.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Argh, my DT770 earpads didn't survive the 2nd trip to the washing machine. The part holding the pads to the cups wore down and they can't hold the pads in place anymore.
Looks like I'll have to make a trip to the music store tomorrow. Luckily the store is 5 minute walk away.

Maybe I'll mod the old pads and use them on my HE-400


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Argh, my DT770 earpads didn't survive the 2nd trip to the washing machine. The part holding the pads to the cups weared down and they can't hold the pads in place anymore.
> Looks like I'll have to make a trip to the music store tomorrow. Luckily the store is 5 minute walk away.
> 
> Maybe I'll mod the old pads and use them on my HE-400


?

Why do you put them in the washing machine? I would just clean it by hand. Putting some delicate clothing in the washing machine chews it up, especially if you put it straight in and more than once.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> ?
> Why do you put them in the washing machine? I would just clean it by hand. Putting some delicate clothing in the washing machine chews it up, especially if you put it straight in and more than once.


It worked wonders for the first time, after I washed them by hand the result wasn't even near the quality of a machine wash









And I doubt that hand wash would have saved them, the holder part was in pretty bad shape from the beginning.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oooh, so that's the DIY, changed version of O2 amp, huh? I remember that thread - Do you think the people that work on that project practice *the same rigorous testing procedures Nwavguy* was known for?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> He probably is super biased towards them. Best Buy doesn't sell Audeze
> 
> 
> 
> He let me try his Morays - *It was the only time I've ever had to take off earphones/headphones within 5 seconds of putting them on. Had to take them off and ask, what the hell is this*??! Apparently he's put on some funky EQ that totally borked the sound all around, but especially at the bass. He took it off, and they sounded much better - but only as good as I'd expect from a normal $30 earphone. I think they're decent for the price, but not even KILLER for the price. He later says that his sound card experiences issues that make audio sound muffled when it is put on 24bit playback mode. I'm getting a bit skeptical of his excuses. He tried my O2 and criticized it for noise (noise floor) when I cannot hear anything and the fridge and fans in my case were far louder than whatever hiss he might or might not have heard. *And he disses every single headphone in the entire meet to a varying degree.* And then he tries this ridiculous EQ on his Morays? And now he wants to blame my lack of enjoyment for them to *24bit playback issue* which he didn't notice when he tried them before giving them to me?
> 
> Maybe I should copy and paste this paragraph and give him a piece of my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all about live and let live with audio choices, but I'm probably never going to understand his reasoning.
Click to expand...

Yes he (agdr) does. So far he's had to design by theory and an "okayish" scope, but another DIYer with a dScope has offered to put the ODA through it's paces and the first numbers have come in - looks like it'll be able to handle the HE-6's power requirements easily with less distortion and noise than the O2. Other numbers like noise floor have yet to be measured but I think they're following NwAvGuy's recommendations on testing amps.

I remember, after years of exclusively using my IE8/IE80s, trying apple iBuds. I didn't last even a few seconds, the noise out of those things literally hurt my ears and I couldn't even make out the music. A month later of no headphone usage and they were tolerable - but still utterly awful.

I'm pretty sure your friend is being contrary for the sake of being contrary - i.e. to piss you off. Let him be, it's not worth your time or effort to enlighten him.

The 24-bit playback being an issue is hilarious, for starters there's no consumer-grade DACs with an Effective Number of Bits (ENoB) that brilliant - 20 is the "holy grail" for electrical engineers, the ODAC reaches 19 and the reference DAC NwAvGuy owned did just a bit better at 19.3 bits. And then there's very little content at 24-bit, so unless your friend is in the habit of finding and listening to the highest quality recordings (and masterings) that's a hilariously uninformed "problem".


----------



## phillyd

There was a time that I thought using heavy filtering via breakaway was the best thing to do. It ruins the music if I use it now. He might have to take his own journey toward understanding audio and his tastes. It might take him a while.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It worked wonders for the first time, after I washed them by hand the result wasn't even near the quality of a machine wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I doubt that hand wash would have saved them, the holder part was in pretty bad shape from the beginning.


Yay, managed to resurrect the earpads by roasting them in the sunlight for an another hour. Looks like they still had some extra moisture that messed up the pad shape.

Fluffy velour earpads that don't smell like something died inside the headphones, now this is heaven.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> It worked wonders for the first time, after I washed them by hand the result wasn't even near the quality of a machine wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I doubt that hand wash would have saved them, the holder part was in pretty bad shape from the beginning.


Try to find one of those 'unmentionables' bags for the next time.

Protip: girls usually use them for bras and lingerie.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*


Well ok, he didn't diss them by saying they're a piece of crap (kind of an exaggeration on my part), he just manages to find something he doesn't like in every single headphone, that nothing beats his Morays. He says his 24 bit issue is about the soundcard's drivers having an issue when the playback mode is 24bit. He's not saying that 24bit music is better, he's saying when the setting is at 24bit the soundcard somehow makes the track more muffled due to some issue with the card. (Which then, I have to ask, why he had it set to 24bit in the first place with the worst EQ I've ever heard in my life.) I don't think he's trying to annoy me, he just has... interesting preferences.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Yay, managed to resurrect the earpads by roasting them in the sunlight for an another hour. Looks like they still had some extra moisture that messed up the pad shape.
> 
> Fluffy velour earpads that don't smell like something died inside the headphones, now this is heaven.


Every time I wear the headphones after taking a shower, my headphones start to smell like rainbows.







I would have thought, maybe sinking the pads in some water and clothing detergent would help kill the smell.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What are your thoughts on LCD 3 vs LCD X?
> I know the LCDX is heavier than the LCD3 and then the LCD2 as well.
> 
> Speaking of planars, I like the HE-6 but I fear driving them will cost quite a bit as well, adding to the cost of the headphones.
> 
> Before I get too serious about buying an Audeze product though, I should probably more carefully test other planars, even like the HE-500 or HE-560s. Too bad the next Head-fi meet is probably going to be in another lifetime because one just ended.
> 
> Dayum, you should buy me a LCD with your discount powers and sell them to me for cheap because you're a nice person.


The weight difference isnt noticeable and the pads on the X are better and making it more comfy







The 3 is more technically detailed but share a lot of a same characteristics, personally i would recommend the X over the 3.
Dont get the HE-6 unless you can get a amp to actually drive the thing, ie No objective amp. If you're not gonna spend the money on a good amp and dac then buying the X / 3 / HE 60 they are not worth it, the HE-560 on the other hand, thats very good buy and i would take it over the LCD 2.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> The weight difference isnt noticeable and the pads on the X are better and making it more comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 is more technically detailed but share a lot of a same characteristics, personally i would recommend the X over the 3.
> Dont get the HE-6 unless you can get a amp to actually drive the thing, ie No objective amp. If you're not gonna spend the money on a good amp and dac then buying the X / 3 / HE 60 they are not worth it, the HE-560 on the other hand, thats very good buy and i would take it over the LCD 2.
> 
> No discount here, ive paid full price for everything i own ><


Yes, I won't be buying an HE-6 to run on my Odac/amp. The reason is because the amp is not powerful enough for the crazy HE-6. But it is fine for LCD-X IMO.

I'm the type of person that feels an an Odac is audibly transparent, and O2 only needs changing if I get HE-6, Stax, etc.

BTW, I never understood this. I get people that want to get tubes to color the sound. But why are some tube amps advertised to be as neutral as possible? If you want things as is, just go grab a solid state amp. Call it blasphemy, but from my experience at the recent Head-fi meet, I don't feel the need to touch my Odac/o2. Whereas, I could obviously hear differences when I try one headphone versus another.

Dammit, Darkwizzie's going against the grain on the OCN Headphone thread again.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes, I won't be buying an HE-6 to run on my Odac/amp. The reason is because the amp is not powerful enough for the crazy HE-6. But it is fine for LCD-X IMO.
> 
> *I'm the type of person that feels an an Odac is audibly transparent, and O2 only needs changing if I get HE-6, Stax, etc*.
> 
> BTW, I never understood this. I get people that want to get tubes to color the sound. *But why are some tube amps advertised to be as neutral as possible? If you want things as is, just go grab a solid state amp.* Call it blasphemy, but from my experience at the recent Head-fi meet, I don't feel the need to touch my Odac/o2. Whereas, I could obviously hear differences when I try one headphone versus another.
> 
> Dammit, Darkwizzie's going against the grain on the OCN Headphone thread again.


You "feel" the ODAC is transparent?







oh the irony.

O2 will be perfect for everything except low-efficiency and low-resistance headphones, unless you want to colour the sound with some tubes. There aren't a whole lot of headphones that fall into this category - afaik only planars can and of those HiFiMan cans are the only ones which do, as well as the electrostatics like Stax.

Excuse me, but please stop trying to shove common sense into my audiophile world. You're disturbing me feeding my e-peen the latest price-tag I bought. It was a great buy, even came with some free extra shiny bright silver cables.

More seriously, ODAC + O2 will be perfect for most people. Unless you desperately need other options - either you need extremely long cables or to plug in multiple headphones with different volume controls, or a tube amp. If compatibility isn't an issue USB works just fine (it's a digital signal for crying out loud), and balanced looks to me like a massive fad that got taken way too seriously, and usually isn't even implemented correctly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You "feel" the ODAC is transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony.


??

Quote:


> O2 will be perfect for everything except low-efficiency and low-resistance headphones, unless you want to colour the sound with some tubes. There aren't a whole lot of headphones that fall into this category - afaik only planars can and of those HiFiMan cans are the only ones which do, as well as the electrostatics like Stax.
> 
> Excuse me, but please stop trying to shove common sense into my audiophile world. You're disturbing me feeding my e-peen the latest price-tag I bought. It was a great buy, even came with some free extra shiny bright silver cables.
> 
> More seriously, ODAC + O2 will be perfect for most people. Unless you desperately need other options - either you need extremely long cables or to plug in multiple headphones with different volume controls, or a tube amp. If compatibility isn't an issue USB works just fine (it's a digital signal for crying out loud), and balanced looks to me like a massive fad that got taken way too seriously, and usually isn't even implemented correctly.


Unfortunately HE-6 just happened to be one of the headphones I quite enjoyed at the meet.







(But my time there was too brief to be 1000% sure.) HE-6 is like the worst out of all the Hifiman cans to power... But I'll be plenty happy with "just" HD800s + LCD-X.

Although, one day in the future I want something like a Desktop Objective combo, with some feature that allows for easy switching between gear... Whether for ABX purposes... or to switch between cans or to speakers. Sometimes I'm just in the mood for speakers, sometimes I'm walking around the room doing other stuff. At my first Headfi meet the Audeze guy there had a nice tube amp setup with many quarter inch jacks. It powered every single headphone that was plugged into it at the same time. That might be a bit extravagant for the normal user though.







I read that there are solutions to this, a $35 switch will do the trick but nothing's sleeker than having it added inside the dac/amp package itself (good luck doing that with a normal O2/dac enclosure though).


----------



## Aaranu

People like tubes for aesthetics and the ability to tube roll i suppose, X tube will be a better pair with X headphone and Y tube with Y headphone. Solidstate is just the same. Solid State amps do sound different tho, My M/G stack is a fair chunk brighter than my Black cube is.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You "feel" the ODAC is transparent?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the irony.
> 
> 
> 
> ??
Click to expand...

It's ironic because the whole point of the ODAC is that's it's objectively transparent, not that the listener "feels" it is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Unfortunately HE-6 just happened to be one of the headphones I quite enjoyed at the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (But my time there was too brief to be 1000% sure.) *HE-6 is like the worst out of all the Hifiman cans to power..*. But I'll be plenty happy with "just" HD800s + LCD-X.
> 
> Although, one day in the future I want something like a Desktop Objective combo, with some feature that allows for easy switching between gear... Whether for *ABX* purposes... or to switch between cans or to speakers. Sometimes I'm just in the mood for speakers, sometimes I'm walking around the room doing other stuff. At my first Headfi meet the Audeze guy there had a nice tube amp setup with many quarter inch jacks. It powered every single headphone that was plugged into it at the same time. That might be a bit extravagant for the normal user though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that there are solutions to this, a $35 switch will do the trick but nothing's sleeker than having it added inside the dac/amp package itself (good luck doing that with a normal O2/dac enclosure though).


HE-6 is the hardest headphone to power, until you reach electrostatic territory. That's why the HE-6 is the benchmark by which to test amps.

You can have 2 hps plugged into the ODA simultaneously, perfect for some ABXing. Lots of jacks though is both expensive and space-consuming. And if you stick lots of HiFiMans in there you'll need some seriously heavy-duty opamps to pull that much current (and/or lots of them).


----------



## friend'scatdied

Electrostatics being hard to drive is really just a misrepresentation as they represent capacitive loads whereas iso- and electro-dynamic loads are resistive. Apples and oranges, as evidenced by their amplifiers being incompatible with one another.

A good deal of tube amplifiers behave like great solid states in terms of performance.

My roommate also has inexplicable tastes that I've given up trying to understand. He prefers HD 650s over HD 600s which in of itself is understandable, but also likes the Fostex TH600s (horrendously peaky mess) and hates older Denons. He allegedly likes Aud'eze but doesn't like the newer AKGs based on the warm, smooth Olive-Welti response curves. I'm not even convinced he likes the SR-Omega...
I thought he was trolling for the sake of contrary opinions but many of his impressions are from his own system which uses an OTL amp with some BS equalization as well, so it's possible we just hear differently. Not as bad as Razer Morays I suppose...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Electrostatics being hard to drive is really just a misrepresentation as they represent capacitive loads whereas iso- and electro-dynamic loads are resistive. Apples and oranges, as evidenced by their amplifiers being incompatible with one another.
> 
> A good deal of tube amplifiers behave like great solid states in terms of performance.
> 
> My roommate also has inexplicable tastes that I've given up trying to understand. He prefers HD 650s over HD 600s which in of itself is understandable, but also likes the Fostex TH600s (horrendously peaky mess) and hates older Denons. He allegedly likes Aud'eze but doesn't like the newer AKGs based on the warm, smooth Olive-Welti response curves. I'm not even convinced he likes the SR-Omega...
> I thought he was trolling for the sake of contrary opinions but many of his impressions are from his own system which uses an OTL amp with some BS equalization as well, so it's possible we just hear differently. Not as bad as Razer Morays I suppose...


Hey, friend-who's-cat-died, did you go to the SF Head-fi meet? My friends and I were there. I was the guy in the blue jacket, if you were there from 8:30am to 11:30am. Wanted to stay longer but I couldn't.

Also, while we're on the subject of electrostats: Why do the amps for them always cost so much? Is it because it's expensive to construct, hard to engineer, or because it's simply rare and the phones' tend to be more expensive and esoteric so people can get away with higher prices?

---

*On a mostly unrelated note:*

I just had a real trip with my Objective. This just happened.

Well ok. So my Moray-loving friend was the one complaining about hissing on my Objective. Hissing? Objective? If there's anything the Objective can do, making hissing inaudible ought to be it... He insists he can hear hissing with gain off and knob at 30% (Windows volume @ 100%). He went on to talk about how it's not placebo, he's as confident of it as his eyesight (wut?) and proceeds to tell me he can see leaves on a tree 7 miles away from him. (Again, wut?)

But I didn't want to dismiss his claim immediately so I did some testing. The problem is that my room is not dead quiet... far from it, with my PC's case fans being pretty loud. So, I put a blanket and then an entire sleeping bag, covering the entire case and significantly slashing the ambient noise of the room. If I want to hear quiet hissing I better make the room quiet. I noticed hissing with gain on and volume at max (something I already knew, not news). But more importantly:

A) Hissing with gain on start to be audible at the 3rd dash.

B) Hissing without gain start to be audible at the 5th dash. (For this test as I said, the computer is silenced by my blanket and sleeping bag. This is assuming my fridge is being dead silent and my PC is quieter than it actually will be in normal operation and nothing is playing on my computer. Realistically speaking, running HD800s on O2 at A or B won't happen because it is so LOUD, my ears will burst. Same for my Rokits. So in reality: Even if the hissing is present and my fridge is dead silent, and my computer is silenced by two layers of warm coverings AND the computer is not playing anything, I STILL cannot hear hissing because there is no reason for the volume knob to be up that high.)
(What dash? There are dashs next to volume knob. Here is a picture)



But I was told by both Tyler from Mayflower and NWavguy's blog post that it ought to be silent... even at max... with gain on. So I did some more digging.

I was thinking maybe it's where the USB cable is plugged in. Nope, back IO port. Switching to front port did nothing. Changing USB cables did nothing. Using another wall outlet did nothing. Moving the Objective physically away from my monitor did nothing. I took the Objective and headphone upstairs to my netbook. It's a puny 2008 Atom netbook. This is where the oddity begins:

C) There is NO HISSING normally.

D) If I play a midi track on Windows Media Player and pause it to turn knob to max and gain on, I can hear a hiss. If I close Windows Media Player or I let the midi track finish and then I turn the knob to max and gain on, there is NO HISS. And this weirdness does not occur around MP3 (there were 3 sample tracks that came with Windows), neither did it occur with a wav clip I found on the netbook. I double checked, triple checked this because it makes no sense to me. I had the midi track paused, I hear hissing. I click "close" on the media player, and hissing disappears.

On the other hand, for the desktop, no matter what I was or wasn't playing, the hissing is audible with gain on and knob to max.

E) Later I found that going to Control Panel -> Audio Hardware -> Odac Properties -> Advanced and I changed the output mode from 16bit 44khz to 24bit 96khz, the hissing stops. This applies to both the netbook and the desktop. I can hear the hiss become less audible when I change from 16bit 44khz mode to 16bit 96khz mode. I suppose in theory a playback mode that is lower than that of the track will diminish quality - but I doubt in any way that is audible.

Mind = Blown.

I don't understand why this happens. This makes no sense to me.

But I am as certain as I can be in my sleep-deprived, mentally-compromised state that this is the fix.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Electrostatics being hard to drive is really just a misrepresentation as they represent capacitive loads whereas iso- and electro-dynamic loads are resistive. Apples and oranges, as evidenced by their amplifiers being incompatible with one another.


Still hard to drive, they need huge voltages to create a strong enough electric field to move the diaphragm. And that level of amplification with minimal THD+N and no economies of scale is expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Mind = Blown.
> 
> I don't understand why this happens. This makes no sense to me.
> 
> But I am as certain as I can be in my sleep-deprived, mentally-compromised state that this is the fix.


Using 24-bit playback gives a lower noise floor. I believe it's recommended to always use 24-bit, Windows should just add a bunch of 0s to the end of 16-bit.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Still hard to drive, they need huge voltages to create a strong enough electric field to move the diaphragm. And that level of amplification with minimal THD+N and no economies of scale is expensive.
> 
> Using 24-bit playback gives a lower noise floor. I believe it's recommended to always use 24-bit, Windows should just add a bunch of 0s to the end of 16-bit.


Yes but that noise floor should be inaudible even at 16 bit mode, no? And with 24bit mode, 16bit tracks are upsampled. But I figured neither the lower noise floor or the upsampling would be audible so that setting the setting either way would make no audible difference. And it also doesn't explain the odd behavior I was having with the netbook.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> It's ironic because the whole point of the ODAC is that's it's objectively transparent, not that the listener "feels" it is.
> 
> HE-6 is the hardest headphone to power, until you reach electrostatic territory. That's why the HE-6 is the benchmark by which to test amps.
> 
> You can have 2 hps plugged into the ODA simultaneously, perfect for some ABXing. Lots of jacks though is both expensive and space-consuming. And if you stick lots of HiFiMans in there you'll need some seriously heavy-duty opamps to pull that much current (and/or lots of them).


Too bad I can't assemble an ODA to save my life.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yes but that noise floor should be inaudible even at 16 bit mode, no? And with 24bit mode, 16bit tracks are upsampled. But I figured neither the lower noise floor or the upsampling would be audible so that setting the setting either way would make no audible difference. And it also doesn't explain the odd behavior I was having with the netbook.
> 
> Too bad I can't assemble an ODA to save my life.


At max volume and max gain the noise floor could become audible.

Upsampling involves interpolating to increase the sampling rate, and is very different. Turning 16-bit into 24-bit is like turning 10.1g into 10.1000g - they are the same, but to the ODAC the latter is much more precise so there is a lower noise floor.

Try turning off the battery-saving option that disables USB devices when they're not in use and tell me if the same "odd" netbook behaviour occurs.

I can't either, but with sufficient care and some help from friends it should be doable. And I'll be even more proud of it when I'm done


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Try turning off the battery-saving option that disables USB devices when they're not in use and tell me if the same "odd" netbook behaviour occurs.


Where's that option?

Quote:


> I can't either, but with sufficient care and some help from friends it should be doable. And I'll be even more proud of it when I'm done


Don't blow up your house!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Try turning off the battery-saving option that disables USB devices when they're not in use and tell me if the same "odd" netbook behaviour occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's that option?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't either, but with sufficient care and some help from friends it should be doable. And I'll be even more proud of it when I'm done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blow up your house!
Click to expand...

Should be under advanced power options - http://blog.laptopmag.com/windows-advanced-power-options-explained

I'll try not to!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Still hard to drive, they need huge voltages to create a strong enough electric field to move the diaphragm. And that level of amplification with minimal THD+N and no economies of scale is expensive.


That doesn't mean anything. You are right that they need high voltage, but they also need low current.

All you have to do as an amp builder is step down the current and step up the voltage. No big deal really. You can get a crap ton of voltage very easily from the wall, so I would not say that it is difficult.

The most anyone ever complains about when it comes to driving electrostatic headphones is getting the biasing just right.....but that is more of a technicality rather than a difficulty.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That doesn't mean anything. You are right that they need high voltage, but they also need low current.
> 
> All you have to do as an amp builder is step down the current and step up the voltage. No big deal really. You can get a crap ton of voltage very easily from the wall, so I would not say that it is difficult.
> 
> The most anyone ever complains about when it comes to driving electrostatic headphones is getting the biasing just right.....but that is more of a technicality rather than a difficulty.


I'm just guessing here, but you make it sound like all we would need is a simple step-up transformer for the original signal - and would also imply the input signal has enough power to drive the stats - I have no idea if this is the case or not. Also, I wouldn't want to be the engineer trying to prevent back-flux and back-emf messing up my signal, nor the one minimising interference between channels.

You probably know a lot more about this than me though, I just can't find a justification for electrostatic amps' pricing (short of lots of profit) if it were as easy as you seem to be saying.


----------



## BoredErica

Is there somebody at DIYAudio trying to build an electrostat counterpart to the O2? Sounds like it would be an interesting project.

I'm (trying to) look at the numbers on NWavguy's blog and it looks like the O2 can power the HE-6 if we take the sensitivity rating from Hifiman's website. Tyll came up with a more pessimistic number for sensitivity though. I'm trying to run my idea by other people though because it's a bit like trying to translate hieroglyphics for me.

http://www.hydrogenaud.io/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=106087&view=findpost&p=870316

I think the HA folks stopped reading every sentence I wrote because they're tired of walls of text.


----------



## Alex132

http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-Premium-Powered-Speaker-Carbonized/dp/B005SE6QBU

What do people think about these?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is there somebody at DIYAudio trying to build an electrostat counterpart to the O2? Sounds like it would be an interesting project.
> 
> I'm (trying to) look at the numbers on NWavguy's blog and it looks like the O2 can power the HE-6 if we take the sensitivity rating from Hifiman's website. Tyll came up with a more pessimistic number for sensitivity though. I'm trying to run my idea by other people though because it's a bit like trying to translate hieroglyphics for me.


I saw a post on InnerFidelity about a pair of very good DIY electrostatics someone made, and he said they were very good.

The "problem" with the O2 is that the opamps it uses have a maximum amount of power they can deliver - and this is not enough for the HE-6.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I saw a post on InnerFidelity about a pair of very good DIY electrostatics someone made, and he said they were very good.


I saw the link. The guy who made the electrostat recommended that I make my own like him (over at Headfi). And I was like... uhh.... yea, not gonna happen.

Quote:


> The "problem" with the O2 is that the opamps it uses have a maximum amount of power they can deliver - and this is not enough for the HE-6.


Is it not enough though or can the O2 squeeze by? That's what I'm trying to find out. I've asked on HA, old calculations on Headfi, and also on LTT and yet another guy wants to try doing the calculation for me. The people of HA seem to disagree with the common idea that O2 cannot drive the HE-6 and some people don't know and want to find out. And so I want to see it proven whether O2 is enough or not enough.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Is it not enough though or can the O2 squeeze by? That's what I'm trying to find out. I've asked on HA, old calculations on Headfi, and also on LTT and yet another guy wants to try doing the calculation for me. The people of HA seem to disagree with the common idea that O2 cannot drive the HE-6 and some people don't know and want to find out. And so I want to see it proven whether O2 is enough or not enough.


Based on http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html the HE-6 needs at east 500mW to hit 110dB at peak, the O2 can manage about 270mW before major distortion creeps in.

You'd have to calculate how loud the HE-6 could reach at 270mW and create a gain position that corresponds to this exactly (or just under) to use the O2 for the HE-6, and also you'd have to accept that you may not be able to push it as loud as you may want to.

Edit: ran through the numbers, 1.8x gain is the most you can get and that'll output 107dB on the HE-6, which is pretty darn good. The ODA should reach 115dB. So it;s not impossible to use the O2.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Based on http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html the HE-6 needs at east 500mW to hit 110dB at peak, the O2 can manage about 270mW before major distortion creeps in.
> 
> You'd have to calculate how loud the HE-6 could reach at 270mW and create a gain position that corresponds to this exactly (or just under) to use the O2 for the HE-6, and also you'd have to accept that you may not be able to push it as loud as you may want to.


How did you arrive at that figure for the 500mw and 270mw?


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh hey, I am back after... months of not posting :v



Got a new thing though, just bought it from an Amazon sale last June.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audioengine-Premium-Powered-Speaker-Carbonized/dp/B005SE6QBU
> 
> What do people think about these?


they're overpriced. Get an amp, bookshelves and a sub. Or depending on your tastes, powered studio monitors.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Based on http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html the HE-6 needs at east 500mW to hit 110dB at peak, the O2 can manage about 270mW before major distortion creeps in.
> 
> You'd have to calculate how loud the HE-6 could reach at 270mW and create a gain position that corresponds to this exactly (or just under) to use the O2 for the HE-6, and also you'd have to accept that you may not be able to push it as loud as you may want to.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you arrive at that figure for the 500mw and 270mw?
Click to expand...

270mW from the ODA thread - http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/229934-version-o2-desktop-amp-oda-53.html which says:

Quote:


> The yellow curve shows that the O2's maximum output power, while on AC, for a 15R load (before severe distortion sets in due to clipping) is around 2.0Vrms at 0.0032% THD+N. That point is *266mW* into the 15R load [(2Vrms^2 / 15R].


I assumed this to be roughly the most power the chips in the O2 can use before clipping into all loads.

500mW is actually too much - using the given 83.5dB/mW rating of the HE-6 we need 26.5dB more to hit 110dB. Power-wise this needs 10^(26.5/10) = 447mW of power, though 500mW only increases output to 110.5dB. I'd also wager the HiFiMan numbers are a bit high, so I'd like a bit of extra power...

Anyway, assuming the O2 can output 260mW max (we want to be conservative to avoid clipping) max SPL is 83.5 + 10*log(260) = 107.5dB. And 260mW into 50R needs a voltage of sqrt(0.26*50) = sqrt(13) = 3.6V

ODAC outputs 2V so a multiplier of 1.8x is necessary. You can calculate the gain resistors' value using this and formulas I'd have to relearn (though they are very simple iirc).

Edit: have a read through http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html - amps have very simple formulae which dictate what they can and cannot do.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh hey, I am back after... months of not posting :v
> 
> 
> 
> Got a new thing though, just bought it from an Amazon sale last June.


ive seen those before.....i love the look of them, what are they?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> ive seen those before.....i love the look of them, what are they?


V-Moda M80, I actually love the bassy sound signature despite my preference for neutral sound. Very portable as well so I could take it anywhere easier than my SRH-840.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

looking now..........thanks for that info!!


----------



## BoredErica

Here's a link about why some people hear different things through a headphone... might be interesting to some of you.

http://stereos.about.com/od/Headphones/ss/Why-Headphones-Sound-Different-to-Different-People.htm


----------



## Crowe98

Anyone planning on getting these beauties?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Based on http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html the HE-6 needs at east 500mW to hit 110dB at peak, the O2 can manage about 270mW before major distortion creeps in.
> 
> You'd have to calculate how loud the HE-6 could reach at 270mW and create a gain position that corresponds to this exactly (or just under) to use the O2 for the HE-6, and also you'd have to accept that you may not be able to push it as loud as you may want to.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you arrive at that figure for the 500mw and 270mw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 270mW from the ODA thread - http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/229934-version-o2-desktop-amp-oda-53.html which says:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow curve shows that the O2's maximum output power, while on AC, for a 15R load (before severe distortion sets in due to clipping) is around 2.0Vrms at 0.0032% THD+N. That point is *266mW* into the 15R load [(2Vrms^2 / 15R].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed this to be roughly the most power the chips in the O2 can use before clipping into all loads.
> 
> 500mW is actually too much - using the given 83.5dB/mW rating of the HE-6 we need 26.5dB more to hit 110dB. Power-wise this needs 10^(26.5/10) = 447mW of power, though 500mW only increases output to 110.5dB. I'd also wager the HiFiMan numbers are a bit high, so I'd like a bit of extra power...
> 
> Anyway, assuming the O2 can output 260mW max (we want to be conservative to avoid clipping) max SPL is 83.5 + 10*log(260) = 107.5dB. And 260mW into 50R needs a voltage of sqrt(0.26*50) = sqrt(13) = 3.6V
> ODAC outputs 2V so a multiplier of 1.8x is necessary. You can calculate the gain resistors' value using this and formulas I'd have to relearn (though they are very simple iirc).
> 
> Edit: have a read through http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html - amps have very simple formulae which dictate what they can and cannot do.
Click to expand...

Why would you think max power at 15 ohms would be max power for any load?



I'd think you can safely assume at least 5V rms cleanly for 50 ohms (something in between 33 and 80 ohms), or 500 mW-probably a bit more. Then again, the difference between 520 mW and 260 mW would be 3 dB, so it's not all that far off...

Also, it should be noted that Tyll's measurement for an HE-6 at InnerFidelity was more like 77.1 dB SPL / 1 mW with his sample and setup, rather than HiFiMan's more generous 83 dB SPL / 1 mW.

I think the black ATH-M50X looks better.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on getting these beauties?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Why would you think max power at 15 ohms would be max power for any load?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think you can safely assume at least 5V rms cleanly for 50 ohms (something in between 33 and 80 ohms), or 500 mW-probably a bit more. Then again, the difference between 520 mW and 260 mW would be 3 dB, so it's not all that far off...
> 
> Also, it should be noted that Tyll's measurement for an HE-6 at InnerFidelity was more like 77.1 dB SPL / 1 mW with his sample and setup, rather than HiFiMan's more generous 83 dB SPL / 1 mW.
> 
> I think the black ATH-M50X looks better.


I was waiting for you to chime in.
It looks like still that the O2 can squeak by without issues. I noticed Tyll's measurements, and with that it's even more borderline.

I also agree, that color, I don't like.

Speaking of sexy:


I actually kindda like this look even more than the wood. Plus, I don't need to take care of the wood. And aluminum doesn't crack.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Based on http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html the HE-6 needs at east 500mW to hit 110dB at peak, the O2 can manage about 270mW before major distortion creeps in.
> 
> You'd have to calculate how loud the HE-6 could reach at 270mW and create a gain position that corresponds to this exactly (or just under) to use the O2 for the HE-6, and also you'd have to accept that you may not be able to push it as loud as you may want to.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you arrive at that figure for the 500mw and 270mw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 270mW from the ODA thread - http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/headphone-systems/229934-version-o2-desktop-amp-oda-53.html which says:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The yellow curve shows that the O2's maximum output power, while on AC, for a 15R load (before severe distortion sets in due to clipping) is around 2.0Vrms at 0.0032% THD+N. That point is *266mW* into the 15R load [(2Vrms^2 / 15R].
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I assumed this to be roughly the most power the chips in the O2 can use before clipping into all loads.
> 
> 500mW is actually too much - using the given 83.5dB/mW rating of the HE-6 we need 26.5dB more to hit 110dB. Power-wise this needs 10^(26.5/10) = 447mW of power, though 500mW only increases output to 110.5dB. I'd also wager the HiFiMan numbers are a bit high, so I'd like a bit of extra power...
> 
> Anyway, assuming the O2 can output 260mW max (we want to be conservative to avoid clipping) max SPL is 83.5 + 10*log(260) = 107.5dB. And 260mW into 50R needs a voltage of sqrt(0.26*50) = sqrt(13) = 3.6V
> ODAC outputs 2V so a multiplier of 1.8x is necessary. You can calculate the gain resistors' value using this and formulas I'd have to relearn (though they are very simple iirc).
> 
> Edit: have a read through http://nwavguy.blogspot.in/2011/09/more-power.html - amps have very simple formulae which dictate what they can and cannot do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you think max power at 15 ohms would be max power for any load?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think you can safely assume at least 5V rms cleanly for 50 ohms (something in between 33 and 80 ohms), or 500 mW-probably a bit more. Then again, the difference between 520 mW and 260 mW would be 3 dB, so it's not all that far off...
> 
> Also, it should be noted that Tyll's measurement for an HE-6 at InnerFidelity was more like 77.1 dB SPL / 1 mW with his sample and setup, rather than HiFiMan's more generous 83 dB SPL / 1 mW.
> 
> I think the black ATH-M50X looks better.
Click to expand...

I thought the opamp would have a max power that it could use, clearly I was wrong (or that is not the limiting factor here).

Fully agree with you there then on the maths. But that measurement is far worse than HiFiMan's - we'd now require over 4x more power - in this case 2W - to reach 110dB. But with this measurement the default 2.5x gain on the O2 could be used to drive the HE-6 to 104dB without clipping, which is okayish.

For music with a low average volume and large dynamic range (e.g. orchestral) the O2 could have a problem with the HE-6 if you want to listen to the music loudish, otherwise I have a hard time seeing what the problem is.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I thought the opamp would have a max power that it could use, clearly I was wrong (or that is not the limiting factor here).
> 
> Fully agree with you there then on the maths. But that measurement is far worse than HiFiMan's - we'd now require over 4x more power - in this case 2W - to reach 110dB. But with this measurement the default 2.5x gain on the O2 could be used to drive the HE-6 to 104dB without clipping, which is okayish.
> 
> For music with a low average volume and large dynamic range (e.g. orchestral) the O2 could have a problem with the HE-6 if you want to listen to the music loudish, otherwise I have a hard time seeing what the problem is.


But how accurate are Tyll's measurements? Who's measurements do we go by?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I thought the opamp would have a max power that it could use, clearly I was wrong (or that is not the limiting factor here).
> 
> Fully agree with you there then on the maths. But that measurement is far worse than HiFiMan's - we'd now require over 4x more power - in this case 2W - to reach 110dB. But with this measurement the default 2.5x gain on the O2 could be used to drive the HE-6 to 104dB without clipping, which is okayish.
> 
> For music with a low average volume and large dynamic range (e.g. orchestral) the O2 could have a problem with the HE-6 if you want to listen to the music loudish, otherwise I have a hard time seeing what the problem is.
> 
> 
> 
> But how accurate are Tyll's measurements? Who's measurements do we go by?
Click to expand...

Depends. I'd expect HiFiMan's measurements to be a bit off, but even then 6.5dB is a lot less. The HE-500 is rated at 89dB/mW but Tyll measured it at needing 10x less power than his HE-6 - putting it a couple of dB below spec.

It could be that the issue was caused by an improper seal, but Tyll is known for extremely carefully taken measurements, so it could just be a particularly inefficient unit. If true the O2 will drive the HE-6 just fine, if not there are problems. I'd personally trust Tyll, but that's just me.

If you plan to get the HE-6 and an amp to drive them, then buy the former first to see if the O2 is enough, that could work. Or just ask around, I'm sure people have tried to pair the two. And if you brought along your own O2 to a meet/demo shop you could check to see if it gets loud enough for your tastes.

If Tyll is right we need 10V (200mA) across the HE-6 to hit 110dB, or 18V (360mA) to hit 115dB. The O2, obviously, cannot do this.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Depends. I'd expect HiFiMan's measurements to be a bit off, but even then 6.5dB is a lot less. The HE-500 is rated at 89dB/mW but Tyll measured it at needing 10x less power than his HE-6 - putting it a couple of dB below spec.
> 
> It could be that the issue was caused by an improper seal, but Tyll is known for extremely carefully taken measurements, so it could just be a particularly inefficient unit. If true the O2 will drive the HE-6 just fine, if not there are problems. I'd personally trust Tyll, but that's just me.
> 
> If you plan to get the HE-6 and an amp to drive them, then buy the former first to see if the O2 is enough, that could work. Or just ask around, I'm sure people have tried to pair the two. And if you brought along your own O2 to a meet/demo shop you could check to see if it gets loud enough for your tastes.
> 
> If Tyll is right we need 10V (200mA) across the HE-6 to hit 110dB, or 18V (360mA) to hit 115dB. The O2, obviously, cannot do this.


I'm not really considering getting HE-6. I was thinking of having a bright headphone with soundstage for some things, and one that can really lay down dat bass for another headphone. So I was considering HD800s and then getting LCD-X. The LCD-X IMO look ballin'. They are more neutral though, compared to the LCD 2/3s, but the HD800s can almost be said to be bass shy. I dunno, there's a guy on Headfi selling used LCD-X for "only" $1525. But I was thinking of more closely trying out that and the LCD 2/3 and the Alpha Dogs. Or maybe just getting nothing new at all. That's always an option. But HE-6 is not really in the cards for me. The O2 driving HE-6 more of a curiosity at this point.

If Tyll is right, my question is, how does the company that makes the headphone in question measure their own headphone incorrectly?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm not really considering getting HE-6. I was thinking of having a bright headphone with soundstage for some things, and one that can really lay down dat bass for another headphone. So I was considering HD800s and then getting LCD-X. The LCD-X IMO look ballin'. They are more neutral though, compared to the LCD 2/3s, but the HD800s can almost be said to be bass shy. I dunno, there's a guy on Headfi selling used LCD-X for "only" $1525. But I was thinking of more closely trying out that and the LCD 2/3 and the Alpha Dogs. Or maybe just getting nothing new at all. That's always an option. But HE-6 is not really in the cards for me. *The O2 driving HE-6 more of a curiosity at this point.
> 
> If Tyll is right, my question is, how does the company that makes the headphone in question measure their own headphone incorrectly?*


In that case, nothing more than a repeatable measured efficiency rating of the HE-6 can solve this question. As to how HiFiMan could so drastically **** it up...

Perhaps the equipment used to measure power draw did so at the wrong place. And maybe HiFiMan manufactured a far better seal than normally possible, or perhaps the amps involved had problems.

Or, since 6.5dB is roughly equivalent to the doubling of voltage, it could be that Tyll was using balanced cables and forgot that that doubles the voltage across the headphone.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, HiFiMAN is known to continually update and revise products over time, and there's always some sample-to-sample variance even in a batch (in a product this expensive, even if the L and R sides put into one headphone are matched well, they may not be as loud as L and R sides in other sets), not to mention some differences in test setups / dummy heads / mics. It could be a number of things.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crowe98*
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone planning on getting these beauties?


My local store had a pair on order for me several months ago but then they got a shipment of blacks in and I didn't want to wait. But I'm more of a black headphones kinda guy ^-^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I actually kindda like this look even more than the wood. Plus, I don't need to take care of the wood. And aluminum doesn't crack.


Those are gorgeous but the price...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My local store had a pair on order for me several months ago but then they got a shipment of blacks in and I didn't want to wait. But I'm more of a black headphones kinda guy ^-^
> Those are gorgeous but the price...


They're really nice cans when I tried them... but yeah, dat price tho. o.o

I can afford many more things, but I feel a bit irresponsible spending all that cash. Kindda feel like I'm supposed to save it all for later. Feel a bit guilty tbh. I also have less... expensive hobbies too that are more cost efficient.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> They're really nice cans when I tried them... but yeah, dat price tho. o.o
> I can afford many more things, but I feel a bit irresponsible spending all that cash. Kindda feel like I'm supposed to save it all for later. Feel a bit guilty tbh. I also have less... expensive hobbies too that are more cost efficient.


I (and my spouse) accept that some hobbies just cost more than others. Take my fish tanks for example, where a setup I originally purchased off of my boss for $80... I've put $60 into replacement gravel (from generic blue stuff to Seachem Fluorite Dark which works a lot better with live plants), $90 into plants that were pre-attached to driftwood, $10 in additional pre-soaked driftwood (and I'm buying more over the next few weeks!), $45 for a replacement filter (the original one had a dying, useless pump), $20 on replacement guppies (the ones I got with the tank were inbred and... small with no tails!)... Another $50 or so in additional plants, and we won't comment on the fertilizers, not to mention the fact I'll be picking up a new stand as well









With the ATH-M50X's, they were only $190 CAD so not too too difficult to swallow, but it meant no extras for a cheque or two.

EDIT: Oh wait, you meant the Audeze... OH gawds yeah, I can't justfiy that cost.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I (and my spouse) accept that some hobbies just cost more than others.
> 
> EDIT: Oh wait, you meant the Audeze... OH gawds yeah, I can't justfiy that cost.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What's even better is I can justify eventually spending $2-3k on a freshwater fish tank, $3k on new monitors (3x ROG Swift for myself and then more than likely for the spouse as well (if he wants 3x Swift)) not to mention more money on additional graphics cards, several thousand dollars on a new rig..... But not a $2k pair of headphones. Go figure eh?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What's even better is I can justify eventually spending $2-3k on a freshwater fish tank, $3k on new monitors (3x ROG Swift for myself and then more than likely for the spouse as well (if he wants 3x Swift)) not to mention more money on additional graphics cards, several thousand dollars on a new rig..... But not a $2k pair of headphones. Go figure eh?


Well then.


























Not setting a good example for me!









You're supposed to say, BAD DARKWIZZIE BAD! Save teh moneys for college!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not setting a good example for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're supposed to say, BAD DARKWIZZIE BAD! Save teh moneys for college!


I don't set good examples


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't set good examples


I think my single most expensive interest is audio... I guess I could actually be so much into computer chess to the point where I'd get quad Xeons and that'd be more expensive, but I don't feel the need to upgrade like that. It's not like LCD-X is going to be obsolete in the next 5 years. HD600s have not been the top dog for a long time, but they're still very nice and far from irrelevant as a headphone.

Although if we consider gaming as a hobby and the fact that I have to upgrade once every few/several years, it'll add up until it's more expensive than the audio stuff. Unless... I get more headphones. In which case I might have to see a psychologist or call Headphones-Anonymous.









EDIT:

By the way, I'm really enjoying Fallout 3 with my headphones. I feel the imaging on Battlefield's sound engine or whatnot is piss poor... The soundstage is very nice, but the imaging is poor. On Fallout 3 some of the tracks I have sound nice and the sounds have decent soundstage but very nice imaging. I don't really play Fallout 3 for the audio but it's cool!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think my single most expensive interest is audio... I guess I could actually be so much into computer chess to the point where I'd get quad Xeons and that'd be more expensive, but I don't feel the need to upgrade like that. It's not like LCD-X is going to be obsolete in the next 5 years. HD600s have not been the top dog for a long time, but they're still very nice and far from irrelevant as a headphone.
> 
> Although if we consider gaming as a hobby and the fact that I have to upgrade once every few/several years, it'll add up until it's more expensive than the audio stuff. Unless... I get more headphones. In which case I might have to see a psychologist or call Headphones-Anonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> By the way, I'm really enjoying Fallout 3 with my headphones. I feel the imaging on Battlefield's sound engine or whatnot is piss poor... The soundstage is very nice, but the imaging is poor. On Fallout 3 some of the tracks I have sound nice and the sounds have decent soundstage but very nice imaging. I don't really play Fallout 3 for the audio but it's cool!


Eventually I will dabble more into audio, it's just that for the time being I'd rather put money into a few other things I deem more important, so my AKG K712's are more than sufficient for the task. Sure wouldn't mind trying out the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's for gaming at some point though, simply because I don't want to deal with a boom (or desk) mounted microphone while gaming. Don't have one right now, but I do want the new Rode NT1 for other things.

My current rig does more than what I need it to in regards to gaming, but I've wanted to do surround for so long, not to mention 1440, that the ROG Swift (and the couple of other displays that more than likely will come out at some point by the time there's available cash) is too tempting to not get my paws on. Going that route easily means at least another two video cards, not to mention a new motherboard (current one only supports two card SLI)...

No idea on Fallout 3 myself, as I've never played any of the series. I do own New Vegas though, just haven't played it.

Guess it's just how hobbies can snowball at times. Kinda reminds me of an old hobby I used to have that still hasn't really died off (Warhammer 40k). Jeez that gets expensive fast.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eventually I will dabble more into audio, it's just that for the time being I'd rather put money into a few other things I deem more important, so my AKG K712's are more than sufficient for the task. Sure wouldn't mind trying out the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's for gaming at some point though, simply because I don't want to deal with a boom (or desk) mounted microphone while gaming. Don't have one right now, but I do want the new Rode NT1 for other things.
> 
> My current rig does more than what I need it to in regards to gaming, but I've wanted to do surround for so long, not to mention 1440, that the ROG Swift (and the couple of other displays that more than likely will come out at some point by the time there's available cash) is too tempting to not get my paws on. Going that route easily means at least another two video cards, not to mention a new motherboard (current one only supports two card SLI)...
> 
> No idea on Fallout 3 myself, as I've never played any of the series. I do own New Vegas though, just haven't played it.
> 
> Guess it's just how hobbies can snowball at times. Kinda reminds me of an old hobby I used to have that still hasn't really died off (Warhammer 40k). Jeez that gets expensive fast.


Yea... thankfully I'm not really looking for triple monitor setups... Just my 1440p monitor alone is too much for BF4 on max.


----------



## King4x4

So just got my AKG Q 701... Totally different from the DT990 600ohm... Excellent Soundstage but found lacking as predicated on bass.

Well intense gaming = Q701
General gaming and music = DT990

I am happy.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> So just got my AKG Q 701... Totally different from the DT990 600ohm... Excellent Soundstage but found lacking as predicated on bass.
> 
> Well intense gaming = Q701
> General gaming and music = DT990
> 
> I am happy.


Yeah, Q701 is often recommended for gaming... Glad you're happy.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh hey, I am back after... months of not posting :v
> 
> Got a new thing though, just bought it from an Amazon sale last June.


The Vmoda Crossfade is recommended semi-regularly on LTT.

I don't see cans like Mad Dogs get recommended often, if ever, though. They're pretty nice cans for the price.


----------



## Aaranu

Why not have both?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Why not have both?


Because I cannot look at myself in the mirror for spending so much money on THREE headphones as a college student. Just doesn't feel right. If Darkwizzie from 3 years ago heard about Darkwizzie's current headphone musings, Darkwizzie from 3 years ago would probably kick Darkwizzie's balls and gouge his eyes out for such extravagance.


















Is that the Wooaudio headphone stand?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea... thankfully I'm not really looking for triple monitor setups... Just my 1440p monitor alone is too much for BF4 on max.


I'll admit - it's something I'll have to look into further, but I've wanted to do it for various sim racing and whatnot, so knowing me I'll do it anyways. It also solves that annoying problem of having all three screens look similar for bezels and whatnot...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Why not have both?


.... ...That's almost the budget for my next rig in two pairs of headphones  They are pretty though.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea... thankfully I'm not really looking for triple monitor setups... Just my 1440p monitor alone is too much for BF4 on max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit - it's something I'll have to look into further, but I've wanted to do it for various sim racing and whatnot, so knowing me I'll do it anyways. It also solves that annoying problem of having all three screens look similar for bezels and whatnot...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Why not have both?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .... ...That's almost the budget for my next rig in two pairs of headphones  They are pretty though.
Click to expand...

Forget multi-monitor setups, Oculus Rift is where it's at. In a few years once higher res panels come in you can have lots of virtual desktops, and it'll be far easier to render once eye-tracking and foveated rendering are brought in to play. Virtual Reality ftw









Those two together are the budget I wish I had for my next rig.


----------



## Alex132

What do you guys think about the AKG K701? Really like the looks of them, and heard they are great for warm / low-heavy songs?


----------



## phillyd

Headphone stand should be here soon...I'm excited! I want to take gorgeous photos of it all.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Forget multi-monitor setups, Oculus Rift is where it's at. In a few years once higher res panels come in you can have lots of virtual desktops, and it'll be far easier to render once eye-tracking and foveated rendering are brought in to play. Virtual Reality ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two together are the budget I wish I had for my next rig.


Don't get me wrong - VR and AR are two wonderful things, and an Oculus Rift is indeed on my wishlist, but it will never replace how I do things on multiple monitors. I do more than game with my computer, and quite often I'm doing two or three other things when I'm gaming (joys of MMO gaming allowing such). Virtual desktops/windows are nice and all, but it's the same limited approach as having just a single monitor and ALT+Tabbing - I greatly prefer just being able to look to the side and quickly referencing something. Another big problem (reduced in devkit 2) is eyestrain. Some of us are susceptible to it, which sucks because I ~really~ enjoy FPS games but ones like Borderlands 2 I can only go for about two hours at most before the eyes bug out (I haven't tested this with my GTX 780 Classy and settings cranked though, and I do need to update my current monitors).

Additional problems I have with the Oculus Rift in it's current format are the semi-limited support for those of us who wear glasses in combination with the fact it's only 1080P.

At least Oculus was smart and is ONLY a display! Gawds, the competition and including headphones, what were they thinking?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Don't get me wrong - VR and AR are two wonderful things, and an Oculus Rift is indeed on my wishlist, but it will never replace how I do things on multiple monitors. I do more than game with my computer, and quite often I'm doing two or three other things when I'm gaming (joys of MMO gaming allowing such). *Virtual desktops/windows are nice and all, but it's the same limited approach as having just a single monitor and ALT+Tabbing* - I greatly prefer just being able to look to the side and quickly referencing something. Another big problem (reduced in devkit 2) is *eyestrain*. Some of us are susceptible to it, which sucks because I ~really~ enjoy FPS games but ones like Borderlands 2 I can only go for about two hours at most before the eyes bug out (I haven't tested this with my GTX 780 Classy and settings cranked though, and I do need to update my current monitors).
> 
> Additional problems I have with the Oculus Rift in it's current format are the semi-limited support for those of us who wear *glasses* in combination with the fact it's only *1080P*.
> 
> At least Oculus was smart and is ONLY a display! *Gawds, the competition and including headphones, what were they thinking?*


Well, if you can have 1 virtual desktop there's nothing to stop you having 3+ simultaneously... and once CV1 is out with even higher pixel density and no screen-door effect you could pretty effectively simulate lots of monitors on just a $300 headset. That's a lot more $$$ you can now spend on the rig to power it, and some nice headphones









You'll be glad to hear the Rift focuses at infinity (i.e. your eyes stay in their most relaxed state). So unless you constantly suffer from eyestrain it'll let you game for many, many more hours. As for glasses, my prescription is so bad I can't get most prescription sunglasses. Nevertheless, I'll almost certainly learn to use contacts for the Rift.

And 100% agree with you on the headphones. I refuse to pay a premium for any product with built in headphones when my own far exceed whatever they can throw in. Even worse is that the built-in hp doesn't let me use my own, which is an instant deal-breaker.

That said, I think Oculus should do a program with some real audio companies to provide some higher-end hps cheaper with a Rift. Having good sound could massively improve VR immersion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Well, if you can have 1 virtual desktop there's nothing to stop you having 3+ simultaneously... and once CV1 is out with even higher pixel density and no screen-door effect you could pretty effectively simulate lots of monitors on just a $300 headset. That's a lot more $$$ you can now spend on the rig to power it, and some nice headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be glad to hear the Rift focuses at infinity (i.e. your eyes stay in their most relaxed state). So unless you constantly suffer from eyestrain it'll let you game for many, many more hours. As for glasses, my prescription is so bad I can't get most prescription sunglasses. Nevertheless, I'll almost certainly learn to use contacts for the Rift.
> 
> And 100% agree with you on the headphones. I refuse to pay a premium for any product with built in headphones when my own far exceed whatever they can throw in. Even worse is that the built-in hp doesn't let me use my own, which is an instant deal-breaker.
> 
> That said, I think Oculus should do a program with some real audio companies to provide some higher-end hps cheaper with a Rift. Having good sound could massively improve VR immersion.


My problem with virtual desktops is even if you have multiples, you still have to physically swap between them - three physical displays doesn't require swapping if a game is on one monitor, and Chrome is on another (like in my current setup, I game on the left, research/whatever on the right).

Are they planning on increasing the field of view with the Oculus Rift? I mainly ask because one of the biggest draws for me with surround gaming (and simulation racers) is that significantly more immersive environment it creates.

Contacts aren't necessarily a solution to the mentioned problem. I've lived with glasses most of my life, and due to light sensitivity (not to mention a sensitivity to glare! ) I would still be wearing frames that had anti-reflective lenses anyways (at minimum). Hence why my worry about the limited, almost workaround compatibility the system currently has. Besides, I like my Oakley Socket 4.0's, they're awesome frames.

Oculus parterning up with various audio companies and providing high quality solutions would be awesome, even if it were only two or three of the most popular companies out there. Sure I have a pair of AKG K712's, but I still want to try out other products from Audio Technica (ATH-ADG1, A700X/A900X, etc) not to mention BeyerDynamic (the DT990 Pro's seem interesting), and getting a discount never hurts ^_^ I'm also rather happy with my ATH-M50X's (significantly comfier than the originals!)


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Well, if you can have 1 virtual desktop there's nothing to stop you having 3+ simultaneously... and once CV1 is out with even higher pixel density and no screen-door effect you could pretty effectively simulate lots of monitors on just a $300 headset. That's a lot more $$$ you can now spend on the rig to power it, and some nice headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My problem with virtual desktops is even if you have multiples, you still have to physically swap between them - three physical displays doesn't require swapping if a game is on one monitor, and Chrome is on another (like in my current setup, I game on the left, research/whatever on the right).
> 
> Are they planning on increasing the field of view with the Oculus Rift? I mainly ask because one of the biggest draws for me with surround gaming (and simulation racers) is that significantly more immersive environment it creates.
> 
> Contacts aren't necessarily a solution to the mentioned problem. I've lived with glasses most of my life, and due to light sensitivity (not to mention a sensitivity to glare! ) I would still be wearing frames that had anti-reflective lenses anyways (at minimum). Hence why my worry about the limited, almost workaround compatibility the system currently has. Besides, I like my Oakley Socket 4.0's, they're awesome frames.
> 
> Oculus parterning up with various audio companies and providing high quality solutions would be awesome, even if it were only two or three of the most popular companies out there. Sure I have a pair of AKG K712's, but I still want to try out other products from Audio Technica (ATH-ADG1, A700X/A900X, etc) not to mention BeyerDynamic (the DT990 Pro's seem interesting), and getting a discount never hurts ^_^ I'm also rather happy with my ATH-M50X's (significantly comfier than the originals!)
Click to expand...

Oh. Just realised we were having different ideas of virtual desktops - you are thinking of the current implementation (swap between them on a physical monitor, I once tried this and disliked it) - and my idea, which is lots of simulated desktops in virtual reality. As in, you have some giant screens floating in front of you.

FOV is anyone very good, though I believe they will widen it slightly for the consumer version. From what I remember Luckey said it would be higher res and higher FOV (and lighter) than DK2.

Thing is for the better hps they'd need amps and dacs... I'd be more than happy if they only offered ~$200-300 hps with discounts. Anything that gets people listening with decent hps as a Good Thing as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Oh. Just realised we were having different ideas of virtual desktops - you are thinking of the current implementation (swap between them on a physical monitor, I once tried this and disliked it) - and my idea, which is lots of simulated desktops _in virtual reality_. As in, you have some giant screens floating in front of you.
> 
> FOV is anyone very good, though I believe they will widen it slightly for the consumer version. From what I remember Luckey said it would be higher res and higher FOV (and lighter) than DK2.
> 
> Thing is for the better hps they'd need amps and dacs... I'd be more than happy if they only offered ~$200-300 hps with discounts. Anything that gets people listening with decent hps as a Good Thing as far as I'm concerned.


That kind of virtual desktop would be awesome! I'd have to worry about OCD kicking in, but that's a totally different problem. It would still be awesome to be able to just move your head to check out something else! My only issue then would be figuring out where I'd set my can of Coke (or coffee) down on the desk when I want to take a sip!

And yes, we need to get more people away from these overpirced setups Razer, Corsair, and SteelSeries are putting out. Seriously, some people have no issues spending $200 CAD/USD on a 'gaming headset' but the same amount of money could get you a really decent pair of $150 headphones plus a $50 microphone. Hence why I'm so happy about Sennheiser's PC360/G4ME headsets (even if the G4ME headsets are pricier and don't seem to offer much more over the 350/360's) as well as Audio-Technica's ATH-ADG1's (which I still swear I'll pick up a pair of at some point). High quality gear aimed just above the so-called "elite" tier of gaming headsets, and it's gear that's actually worth the money, plus is designed to not require much in the way of amplification (or, better yet, already includes a reasonable for the cost USB sound solution).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about the AKG K701? Really like the looks of them, and heard they are great for warm / low-heavy songs?


Hopefully someone will be able to answer your question soon, as I'm curious as well. I own a pair of the K712's, and find what they offer on the table to be quite enjoyable, although if I'm in a mood for bass I usually reach for my Audio Technica ATH-M50X's. From what I've read (and NOT personal experience), the K/Q701's don't have as much bass to them as my K712's do.


----------



## roflcopter159

So, I've decided on my next move.

Aune T1 (until more funds become available, then Bifrost+Uber+USB) --> Asgard 2 --> HE 400i


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What do you guys think about the AKG K701? Really like the looks of them, and heard they are great for warm / low-heavy songs?


Consider the Q701 instead. Better in most aspects.


----------



## pez

Came across this song randomly, but I figured I'd share it. If you have the system/headphones for it, it sounds amazinggggg:


----------



## phillyd

I wasn't a fan of the bass in that song. Might sound right on better equipment though.

Some of my favorite test songs:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

@pez Interesting. Quite a different sound between my M50X's and K712's

@phillyd First one is fairly intersting. Kick definitely reminds me of Bass Kleph's stuff, same with the snare.
Second one... Uh oh, two of my favourite guys? Oooh, intersting to listen to. So much better than what I was expecting (some mixture of (whoops can't write that song title) and Play It Loud according to my imagination, lol)
Third one is rather interesting as well, and my K712's seem to like it in comparison to the M50X's

You guys have some fairly nice stuff to test with... I test with, uhm... Aesthetic Perfection, Combichrist, Funker Vogt, and N-Vader *even more shifty eyes*

(Post edited due to realization a song's abbreviation is technically violating TOS given it's full name. Post also edited because somehow I mixed up a Joy Electric song with Far Too Loud. No idea how. And how did I accidentally mix up Far Too Loud with the second person in that second vid *facepaws*)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the bass in that song. Might sound right on better equipment though.
> 
> Some of my favorite test songs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @pez Interesting. Quite a different sound between my M50X's and K712's
> 
> @phillyd First one is fairly intersting. Kick definitely reminds me of Bass Kleph's stuff, same with the snare.
> Second one... Uh oh, two of my favourite guys? Oooh, intersting to listen to. So much better than what I was expecting (some mixture of (whoops can't write that song title) and Play It Loud according to my imagination, lol)
> Third one is rather interesting as well, and my K712's seem to like it in comparison to the M50X's
> 
> You guys have some fairly nice stuff to test with... I test with, uhm... Aesthetic Perfection, Combichrist, Funker Vogt, and N-Vader *even more shifty eyes*
> 
> (Post edited due to realization a song's abbreviation is technically violating TOS given it's full name. Post also edited because somehow I mixed up a Joy Electric song with Far Too Loud. No idea how. And how did I accidentally mix up Far Too Loud with the second person in that second vid *facepaws*)


It's the first song I've listened to on my HD650's and been disappointed with the bass extension. It gets LOW, and at one point made me reach for my no-longer DT770s lol. I will be trying them on my TF10s tonight, though. That'll be the true test for me.

EDIT:

Yeah, the TF10 never fail to disappoint me. Perfect bass response and extension for that song. I've heard it through a good speaker system and it still tops the TF10s (obviously). Can't wait to hear it with a nice sub.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's the first song I've listened to on my HD650's and been disappointed with the bass extension. It gets LOW, and at one point made me reach for my no-longer DT770s lol. I will be trying them on my TF10s tonight, though. That'll be the true test for me.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yeah, the TF10 never fail to disappoint me. Perfect bass response and extension for that song. I've heard it through a good speaker system and it still tops the TF10s (obviously). Can't wait to hear it with a nice sub.


I'm not going to lie - I was disappointed in the bass my K712's can put out in comparison to my M50X's that I grabbed as a curiosity with that song! Then again, that's precisely why I have the two pairs: one for general listening and gaming, and the other for when I want a bit more bass ^_^;;; Okay, the M50's were originally for djing because they sold out of Pioneer HDJ-1500's, but I'm happy with the M50's, and the M50X's that have more or less replaced them (the M50's have been "reduced" to usage with my PS Vita due to them being a straight cable - they so need the new earpads though!) I am rather curious as to how more expensive closed back headphones will sound though... Or even the Audeze -X's or -3's...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll admit - it's something I'll have to look into further, but I've wanted to do it for various sim racing and whatnot, so knowing me I'll do it anyways. It also solves that annoying problem of having all three screens look similar for bezels and whatnot...
> .... ...That's almost the budget for my next rig in two pairs of headphones  They are pretty though.


The non-leather parts kill the look though. If I get one I'm getting all leather - I think for a headphone like LCDX, the lack of leather ruins the aesthetics. I'm not a leather lover in general, either. I wouldn't want leather on my HD800s.









I don't forsee getting more than one monitor setup anytime soon. Or even a monitor upgrade. I'm very happy with a 27inch Korean display. At most I'd get a 4k IPS display.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The non-leather parts kill the look though. If I get one I'm getting all leather - I think for a headphone like LCDX, the lack of leather ruins the aesthetics. I'm not a leather lover in general, either. I wouldn't want leather on my HD800s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think audio is important to a gaming experience... more than people give it credit for. That's how I felt long before I cared about higher end audio.


I still have no idea what my thoughts are on the leather parts with Audeze headphones. Fairly certain though that if I had a chance to sit down and listen to them that I'd have a better overall opinion ^_^ Wonder if any of the shops in town carry them - well, other than Gramophone... ...Darn. They're the only... Wait, WHOOOOOO AudioToyz also carries them! (Gramophone apparently has a good reputation in Edmonton, but last time I went in there I swear the three staff were more interested in talking amongst themselves or counting the dots on the ceiling tiles, despite the fact I went right towards the expensive headphone section and was there for ten minutes...) I'll have to check them out next time I'm in the area ^_^


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I still have no idea what my thoughts are on the leather parts with Audeze headphones. Fairly certain though that if I had a chance to sit down and listen to them that I'd have a better overall opinion ^_^ Wonder if any of the shops in town carry them - well, other than Gramophone... ...Darn. They're the only... Wait, WHOOOOOO AudioToyz also carries them! (Gramophone apparently has a good reputation in Edmonton, but last time I went in there I swear the three staff were more interested in talking amongst themselves or counting the dots on the ceiling tiles, despite the fact I went right towards the expensive headphone section and was there for ten minutes...) I'll have to check them out next time I'm in the area ^_^


You got something against people that like to count dots on ceiling tiles?









"AudioToyz", I see somebody ran out of names to use for an audio shop, lol. My time at Audio High was pretty decent.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You got something against people that like to count dots on ceiling tiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "AudioToyz", I see somebody ran out of names to use for an audio shop, lol. My time at Audio High was pretty decent.


I don't really have anything against people who do it, but when I'm the only customer in the store and there's three staff... I expect at least a "hi, welcome to the store" or at least a smile or wave, not a complete cold shoulder. Doubly so after audiophiles at my company recommended Gramophone (and I was in my company uniform at the time). Maybe it was the winter jacket (it was -30C before windchill that day) in combination with the sunglasses (I'm light sensitive, and even more sensitive to snow blindness, plus prescription glasses required), but still... At least say hi to someone walking into the store.

Yeah, I've driven past them numerous times... Well, they're right on one of the main roads I drive, PLUS they have commercial parking like right in front of their door *shifty eyes* Ahh, the perks of a work truck *grins* I just have to figure out a way to be there either shortly after they open, or somehow be willing to risk parking on Whyte Ave (a major shopping and touristy district here in Edmonton) in the afternoon...


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't really have anything against people who do it, but when I'm the only customer in the store and there's three staff... I expect at least a "hi, welcome to the store" or at least a smile or wave, not a complete cold shoulder. Doubly so after audiophiles at my company recommended Gramophone (and I was in my company uniform at the time). Maybe it was the winter jacket (it was -30C before windchill that day) in combination with the sunglasses (I'm light sensitive, and even more sensitive to snow blindness, plus prescription glasses required), but still... At least say hi to someone walking into the store.
> 
> Yeah, I've driven past them numerous times... Well, they're right on one of the main roads I drive, PLUS they have commercial parking like right in front of their door *shifty eyes* Ahh, the perks of a work truck *grins* I just have to figure out a way to be there either shortly after they open, or somehow be willing to risk parking on Whyte Ave (a major shopping and touristy district here in Edmonton) in the afternoon...


Counting dots on the ceiling tiles is a very rewarding endeavor. My nation's favorite pastime.









Boss wants me to work more and more... started at 8 hours a week, now 10.5 hours, now boss wants me to do 17.5 hours a week. If I decide to work more, I'm definitely picking up the LCD-X because dear mother of god, my puny legs are tired.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> The weight difference isnt noticeable and the pads on the X are better and making it more comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 3 is more technically detailed but share a lot of a same characteristics, personally i would recommend the X over the 3.
> Dont get the HE-6 unless you can get a amp to actually drive the thing, ie No objective amp. If you're not gonna spend the money on a good amp and dac then buying the X / 3 / HE 60 they are not worth it, the HE-560 on the other hand, thats very good buy and i would take it over the LCD 2.
> 
> No discount here, ive paid full price for everything i own ><
> BTW:
> Aren't the LCD3/2s more of a bassy can than the LCDX? Or so I heard. Er... read. LCDX supposedly being more neutral than the other two. I'm looking for a can that's definitely different than my HD800s for a nice contrast.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the bass in that song. Might sound right on better equipment though.
> 
> Some of my favorite test songs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Event-Driven-Marketing


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


You'll hear different things from different people, a little more emphasis on the bass on the 3 but the X's bass is still awesome, definitely not lacking.
Audeze would be a huge contrast to the HD800s, that combo is what i use, love going back and forward between the two.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Came across this song randomly, but I figured I'd share it. If you have the system/headphones for it, it sounds amazinggggg:


Nice! thanks for the link


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Nice! thanks for the link


There's a guy selling it for $1525 on Headfi... 62 positive trader feedback. Still feel weird sending so much money across Paypal to a forum member though. Wooaudio gives out a free headphone stand on purchase (free shipping, no tax), but that's of course, MSRP of $1700. Doubt Wooaudio is going to scam me though.







I heard as long as I don't send "as a gift", I should be in the clear.

---

And no, that song has nothing on Let It Go.... Dubstep remix.

I'm srs. That's a thing on Youtube.









You gotta update your siggy with those Audezes, man. (Or woman. But probably man.)


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There's a guy selling it for $1525 on Headfi... 62 positive trader feedback. Still feel weird sending so much money across Paypal to a forum member though. Wooaudio gives out a free headphone stand on purchase (free shipping, no tax), but that's of course, MSRP of $1700. Doubt Wooaudio is going to scam me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard as long as I don't send "as a gift", I should be in the clear.
> ---
> 
> And no, that song has nothing on Let It Go.... Dubstep remix.
> I'm srs. That's a thing on Youtube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta update your siggy with those Audezes, man. (Or woman. But probably man.)


Im sure you will be fine going the headfi route. Although that free stand.. lol.. Up to you dude, Probably upgrade that amp before the Audeze though, tbh.
I wonder if 'your' track is on spotify, i dont even bother with music from youtube anymore..
and its dude


----------



## Arizonian

For anyone interested in the HD600 I came across another member selling on OCN his for $260 and thought I'd share this with the club.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501925/sennheiser-hd600-price-includes-shipping-pricedroppppp


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> For anyone interested in the HD600 I came across another member selling on OCN his for $260 and thought I'd share this with the club.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1501925/sennheiser-hd600-price-includes-shipping-pricedroppppp


ohhh nice price!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I'm just guessing here, but you make it sound like all we would need is a simple step-up transformer for the original signal - and would also imply the input signal has enough power to drive the stats - I have no idea if this is the case or not. Also, I wouldn't want to be the engineer trying to prevent back-flux and back-emf messing up my signal, nor the one minimising interference between channels.
> 
> You probably know a lot more about this than me though, I just can't find a justification for electrostatic amps' pricing (short of lots of profit) if it were as easy as you seem to be saying.


At a very basic level yes. There is a bit more than just a step up transformer, but I think you get the jist of it.

Ummmm a lot of the issues involved in making a electrostatic amp have already been dealt with. I know this will be a "no duh" comment, but there are tons of electrostatic amp designs online. You can easily modify one to change the tone of the amp. There really is no reason to make a new circuit for an electrostatic amp at this point.

Another thing to consider is that you can EASILY make something called an energizer. All an energizer is is basically a step up transformer for a basic amp to turn it into an electrostatic amp.

You can make those for dirt cheap, and they don't sound half bad either.

However, I do fully agree with you that electrostatic amps cost way too much. It is actually very inexpensive to make electrostatic amps, but the market is so small that the margins have to be very large to keep a company in business.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm not going to lie - I was disappointed in the bass my K712's can put out in comparison to my M50X's that I grabbed as a curiosity with that song! Then again, that's precisely why I have the two pairs: one for general listening and gaming, and the other for when I want a bit more bass ^_^;;; Okay, the M50's were originally for djing because they sold out of Pioneer HDJ-1500's, but I'm happy with the M50's, and the M50X's that have more or less replaced them (the M50's have been "reduced" to usage with my PS Vita due to them being a straight cable - they so need the new earpads though!) I am rather curious as to how more expensive closed back headphones will sound though... Or even the Audeze -X's or -3's...


Yeah, I have a special spot saved in my headphone collection for a pair of Denon D7Ks. It'll be that missing link in my headphone chain until then







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Nice! thanks for the link












EDIT:

Also, Aaranu, if you enjoyed that one, check out this song. I'm not a huge Zed's Dead fan, but I actually enjoy quite a bit of his music lately....I'm getting older I guess. Bass isn't really anything to write home about, but it has a similar 'feel' to the previous song







:


----------



## Arizonian

Quick question regarding the FiiO E06 Portable Headphone Amplifier



I have an i5S phone. The connector looks like the old larger connection to the iPhone 4S. If so, then I wouldn't be able to use the FiiO E06H.

Am I correct on this? if so, is there a smaller connector I can buy do I can use the Filo E06H?


----------



## Angrychair

Recently started listening to an acquaintances band, and really thought this song is mixed well and sounds great through my cans.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quick question regarding the FiiO E06 Portable Headphone Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i5S phone. The connector looks like the old larger connection to the iPhone 4S. If so, then I wouldn't be able to use the FiiO E06H.
> 
> Am I correct on this? if so, is there a smaller connector I can buy do I can use the Filo E06H?


The fiio connectors use the old 30 pin for ipod so you'd need a 30 pin to lightning connector for that to work (not sure if anyone has tried this).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quick question regarding the FiiO E06 Portable Headphone Amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> I have an i5S phone. The connector looks like the old larger connection to the iPhone 4S. If so, then I wouldn't be able to use the FiiO E06H.
> 
> Am I correct on this? if so, is there a smaller connector I can buy do I can use the Filo E06H?


My solution was (and still is) to use the 30-pin to Lightning adapter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Recently started listening to an acquaintances band, and really thought this song is mixed well and sounds great through my cans.


Periphery is suuuuuuch a good band.


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks to both of you and quick response. Figured that might work but wasn't sure.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Thanks to both of you and quick response. Figured that might work but wasn't sure.


Yup, I was skeptical, but it works perfectly. Even works on my car's factory iPod system (car is a 2003).


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I have a special spot saved in my headphone collection for a pair of Denon D7Ks. It'll be that missing link in my headphone chain until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also, Aaranu, if you enjoyed that one, check out this song. I'm not a huge Zed's Dead fan, but I actually enjoy quite a bit of his music lately....I'm getting older I guess. Bass isn't really anything to write home about, but it has a similar 'feel' to the previous song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Not bad Not bad. Having a re-listen of the album now on the LCD-3s


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Not bad Not bad. Having a re-listen of the album now on the LCD-3s


A different headphone for every day or mood!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Recently started listening to an acquaintances band, and really thought this song is mixed well and sounds great through my cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Not my type of music.


----------



## Arizonian

I'm looking at the FiiO E07K (E7) "Andes" Portable Headphone Amplifier and DAC and that seems to have a lightning connection to a i5S. Am I seeing this right?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm looking at the FiiO E07K (E7) "Andes" Portable Headphone Amplifier and DAC and that seems to have a lightning connection to a i5S. Am I seeing this right?


It looks as though it offers 3.5mm and USB input via your own supplied cable. It should work so long as you have a direct Lightning cable or the aforementioned adapter.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It looks as though it offers 3.5mm and USB input via your own supplied cable. It should work so long as you have a direct Lightning cable or the aforementioned adapter.












Do you guys think a portable DAC / AMP will help with an iPhone push Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55 any better?

I may also be looking into Sennhieser CX985 IE next possibly and wonder if they will help those as well.


----------



## mr steel

why not use a 3.5mm jack?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Do you guys think a portable DAC / AMP will help with an iPhone push Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55 any better?
> 
> I may also be looking into Sennhieser CX985 IE next possibly and wonder if they will help those as well.


Convenience aside, I think most dynamic driver IEMs should be fine off an iPhone anyway (which is not a bad source or amp).

Save the hassle and money.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr steel*
> 
> why not use a 3.5mm jack?


It does not bypass the built in amp and/or DAC depending on what you are trying to do. By going through the Lightning port, in theory you are using straight digital or LOD (line out dock). On that note, does iOS devices support DAC's via Lightning > Mini-USB?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think a portable DAC / AMP will help with an iPhone push Audio-Technica ATH-CKM55 any better?
> 
> I may also be looking into Sennhieser CX985 IE next possibly and wonder if they will help those as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Convenience aside, I think most dynamic driver IEMs should be fine off an iPhone anyway (which is not a bad source or amp).
> 
> Save the hassle and money.


This pretty much. Modern flagship phone's onboard DACs are actually quite good.

I will say that the LOD from the iPhone 5 was still much better than the iPhone 4--and the iPhone 4 already had a really good DAC. However, with most IEMs it's not really worth it to amp them. The only one I've used that benefited from amping was the Shure SE530s. My TF10s show no real difference other than loudness with the Asgard 2, even though it still sounds great through it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It does not bypass the built in amp and/or DAC depending on what you are trying to do. By going through the Lightning port, in theory you are using straight digital or LOD (line out dock). On that note, does iOS devices support DAC's via Lightning > Mini-USB?


Indeed, though unfortunately I'm not quite sure if there's a known lightning-to-mini/micro-USB that produces audio (if someone knows, I'm looking for one lol). Actually, the only adapter I know of, and have, is the Micro-USB to lightning adapter. Convenient when you're traveling and micro-USB cables are much easier to come by (and cheaper).


----------



## Arizonian

Thanks guys for the replies. Makes sense. Passing on the Fiio AMP/DAC and looking at IEM's only moving forward.

Solid advice as usual from here.


----------



## mikeaj

Well, some balanced armature IEMs are so sensitive you might want some kind of really low-noise amp to control the volume there, and for some of them you want an amp with low output impedance so you're not messing up the response, what with the multiple drivers and crossovers.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I have the E07K for my DT990s, I really like it. I use it through the 3.5 for my phone and as a USB DAC with my laptop, sounds awesome and plenty of settings considering it's tiny size.


----------



## phenom01

This is driving me crazy. I thought it was unstable overclocks... come to find out its something with Creative drivers I think. At least thats what a little googling says. But basically about 1 in 4 times I boot I can get my Titanium HD to output audio. I never had this problem before on my 2500k rig. Tryed driver reinstall 15+ times now with a Safemode driver sweep after uninstall. They work fine after the first reboot then its a craps shoot on if they will work on my next restart.

Has anyone heard of this? I am at my wits end. Even when I restart and I get no audio... my Creative console and windows sound bar show the audio being output but i get nothing. restart a few times and boom sound.


----------



## Aaranu

Phone dacs are good up to a point. I use the note 3 which has a better than average dac id say. It was fine with my shure 535s i thought but with the se846s it lacked. Id say once you hit the $500 price point on iems then a phone amp/dac isnt good enough.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> This is driving me crazy. I thought it was unstable overclocks... come to find out its something with Creative drivers I think. At least thats what a little googling says. But basically about 1 in 4 times I boot I can get my Titanium HD to output audio. I never had this problem before on my 2500k rig. Tryed driver reinstall 15+ times now with a Safemode driver sweep after uninstall. They work fine after the first reboot then its a craps shoot on if they will work on my next restart.
> 
> Has anyone heard of this? I am at my wits end. Even when I restart and I get no audio... my Creative console and windows sound bar show the audio being output but i get nothing. restart a few times and boom sound.


My friend, you are not alone. My TiHD decides to do this from time to time. Sometimes I restart and I have sound (with crossed fingers every time). I wish I could say I have a concrete solution to the problem, but I have yet to find one. For a while I had probably gone through 30 restarts (let's say 6 months) and not one issue, but then it will pop up randomly again. To the point that I have a folder on my desktop with the driver.

What driver are you using? Also, when mine decides to not work, I install the drivers again, and then DON'T restart. I've tried many different ways including driver sweeps, complete removal from device manager--you name it.


----------



## BoredErica

I think DACs in phones, netbooks, etc, are surprisingly good. They're OK for mobile use. I don't want to lug around a portable dac/amp even if it's a small one, and if I'm listening to music outside, the outside noise is typically a larger factor than not having a nice portable amp/dac. In fact, having to carry headphones outside is probably too much of a hassle alone for me... I'd probably read a book or something to pass the time unless I have a very long wait for something.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think DACs in phones, netbooks, etc, are surprisingly good. They're OK for mobile use. I don't want to lug around a portable dac/amp even if it's a small one, and if I'm listening to music outside, the outside noise is typically a larger factor than not having a nice portable amp/dac. In fact, having to carry headphones outside is probably too much of a hassle alone for me... *I'd probably read a book* or something to pass the time unless I have a very long wait for something.


I can read for days on end, so a Kindle is perfect for me. That said, even though I don't really listen to music while out'n'about I still bring my IEMs with me. They're very useful for blocking out the noise of crying babies on a plane


----------



## phillyd

Omega headphone stand:





UE Boom, for those interested:


Spoiler: Warning: UE Boom pics!


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My friend, you are not alone. My TiHD decides to do this from time to time. Sometimes I restart and I have sound (with crossed fingers every time). I wish I could say I have a concrete solution to the problem, but I have yet to find one. For a while I had probably gone through 30 restarts (let's say 6 months) and not one issue, but then it will pop up randomly again. To the point that I have a folder on my desktop with the driver.
> 
> What driver are you using? Also, when mine decides to not work, I install the drivers again, and then DON'T restart. I've tried many different ways including driver sweeps, complete removal from device manager--you name it.


Ouch... yea thats what I have to do now. But i am using the latest drivers from creatives website. Dont know of any good modded drivers these days.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think DACs in phones, netbooks, etc, are surprisingly good. They're OK for mobile use. I don't want to lug around a portable dac/amp even if it's a small one, and if I'm listening to music outside, the outside noise is typically a larger factor than not having a nice portable amp/dac. In fact, having to carry headphones outside is probably too much of a hassle alone for me... I'd probably read a book or something to pass the time unless I have a very long wait for something.


You my friend mustn't have very good iems, Once mine are in and the music is playing i can't hear anything. Ive gotten used to very high quality audio so i need my better than 'decent' amp/dac


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> You my friend mustn't have very good iems, Once mine are in and the music is playing i can't hear anything. Ive gotten used to very high quality audio so i need my better than 'decent' amp/dac


I don't own IEMs







I only have my two headphones and speakers. The last IEMs I had were during start of high school. In middle school thats when my Creative "IEM"s got the most use, taking the school bus home, and boy the kids there never know how to shut up. It's super duper loud there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

As both a manga and headphones enthusiast, I wanted to share this picture with you guys! Does anyone see what I see?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Ouch... yea thats what I have to do now. But i am using the latest drivers from creatives website. Dont know of any good modded drivers these days.


XFRL_PCDRV_LB_WIN8_3_00_2004

That's the driver I've been using with relatively good results. What's crazy is the drivers plague an otherwise amazing card. I haven't found any modded drivers that I'm just ecstatic about trying, but if you do, I'd be very happy to try them out. What's bad is it's a very hard problem to replicate :/.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As both a manga and headphones enthusiast, I wanted to share this picture with you guys! Does anyone see what I see?


AKG headphone


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As both a manga and headphones enthusiast, I wanted to share this picture with you guys! Does anyone see what I see?


Wow. I would not have pegged you as an anime guy.

Manga artists and anime studios REALLY like to use the AKG headphones.

IDK why. One would think that they would use a Japanese headphone like stax or sony, but I guess not.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wow. I would not have pegged you as an anime guy.
> 
> Manga artists and anime studios REALLY like to use the AKG headphones.
> 
> IDK why. One would think that they would use a Japanese headphone like stax or sony, but I guess not.


I have a wide variety of interests.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As both a manga and headphones enthusiast, I wanted to share this picture with you guys! Does anyone see what I see?


All I see are all the waifus created by Tosh.
...Oh, there are some AKG cans too.


----------



## Crouch

I ordered the Fiio E17 DAC/AMP & it's gonna arrive in a couple of days. I will also get the Senn HD 558 as a start. I'm totally new to the audiophile world so don't mock my choices







I'll join the club soon.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crouch*
> 
> I ordered the Fiio E17 DAC/AMP & it's gonna arrive in a couple of days. I will also get the Senn HD 558 as a start. I'm totally new to the audiophile world so don't mock my choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join the club soon.


I'd say they're good choices! I'm sure you'll love them.

I hope your wallet is ready joining the world of audio


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey, friend-who's-cat-died, did you go to the SF Head-fi meet? My friends and I were there. I was the guy in the blue jacket, if you were there from 8:30am to 11:30am. Wanted to stay longer but I couldn't.
> 
> Also, while we're on the subject of electrostats: Why do the amps for them always cost so much? Is it because it's expensive to construct, hard to engineer, or because it's simply rare and the phones' tend to be more expensive and esoteric so people can get away with higher prices?


Nope, had an ear infection at the time.

Electrostatic amplifiers can't achieve economies of scale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Ive gotten used to very high quality audio so i *need* my better than 'decent' amp/dac


Why?

I know a fair number of HD 800 owners with "upscale" amplification like the EC BA or 2A3 that have no qualms using comparatively humble equipment like K550s or HD 600s. Regular experience with both ends of the spectrum might actually enhance your appreciation of music through broad grades of equipment.

Arguably my home setup stomps over anybody's around these parts (distancing itself more once my BHSE comes in).

Yet I'm comfortable listening to a pair of AKG K845 BTs wirelessly (doesn't even have AptX support) using a Galaxy Note 2 with lossy V0 MP3s at work. It doesn't diminish my enjoyment of the music very much, and I still _really_ love listening to my Omegas at home.

I also really enjoy my JH13s straight from the Note 2 and find no compelling reason to spring for something like the AK240. The story may be different for a source that is audibly distorting with the load it is attempting to drive. Not sure how the Note 2 compares against the 3, but as always I'd be interested to see level-matched blind tests to (in)validate audible differences between modern portable sources.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As both a manga and headphones enthusiast, I wanted to share this picture with you guys! Does anyone see what I see?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


Apparently Japanese people really like AKG K/Q 701 headphones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Japanese people really like AKG K/Q 701 headphones.
Click to expand...

I remember looking at them before getting my HD650s - but ended up not getting them because no one here sells them









How are they overall?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I remember looking at them before getting my HD650s - but ended up not getting them because no one here sells them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they overall?


The AKG K701's?

Pros:
- HUGE soundstage, possibly the biggest under $300
- Great gaming headphones due to huge soundstage
- Very neutral and mostly accurate sound signature

Cons:
- Headband considered very uncomfortable for many
- No removable headphone cable (remedied in later versions)
- Trebles can sound artificial and peaky
- Bass is practically nonexistent (semi-open nature does not help here)
- Needs amplification
- While large, soundstage is kind of muddy


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I remember looking at them before getting my HD650s - but ended up not getting them because no one here sells them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How are they overall?
> 
> 
> 
> The AKG K701's?
> 
> Pros:
> - HUGE soundstage, possibly the biggest under $300
> - Great gaming headphones due to huge soundstage
> - Very neutral and mostly accurate sound signature
> 
> Cons:
> - Headband considered very uncomfortable for many
> - No removable headphone cable (remedied in later versions)
> - Trebles can sound artificial and peaky
> - Bass is practically nonexistent (semi-open nature does not help here)
> - Needs amplification
> - While large, soundstage is kind of muddy
Click to expand...

Headband uncomfortable? Odd - it would look rather comfortable from the pictures... at least more comfortable than the tiny headband that the HD650 has









The cons sound pretty bad actually, all it seem to has going for it is soundstage :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Headband uncomfortable? Odd - it would look rather comfortable from the pictures... at least more comfortable than the tiny headband that the HD650 has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cons sound pretty bad actually, all it seem to has going for it is soundstage :/


It has a hard leather band with these "pads" that feel like they dig into your skull unless you take steps to try and further soften it, either by pinching them over and over for a while or by adding additional padding. These headphones are great for jazz, smaller orchestral presentations, percussion/band presentations, and other things that enjoy that sort of sound signature.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Headband uncomfortable? Odd - it would look rather comfortable from the pictures... at least more comfortable than the tiny headband that the HD650 has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cons sound pretty bad actually, all it seem to has going for it is soundstage :/
> 
> 
> 
> It has a hard leather band with these "pads" that feel like they dig into your skull unless you take steps to try and further soften it, either by pinching them over and over for a while or by adding additional padding. These headphones are great for jazz, smaller orchestral presentations, percussion/band presentations, and other things that enjoy that sort of sound signature.
Click to expand...

Hmm, glad I didn't get them then. Although I really like the looks - I prefer a warmer sound with good lows.
My HD650's are almost perfect, I just wish the high-end wasn't lacking as it is on them


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmm, glad I didn't get them then. Although I really like the looks - I prefer a warmer sound with good lows.
> My HD650's are almost perfect, I just wish the high-end wasn't lacking as it is on them


How old is the set? If the pads are older and more squished, you could try eating the cost on new ones. This is probably true in general but there's some data on a set of HD 650 specifically.


Graphs from rinchoi. Same headphones tested, just with different pads.


----------



## phillyd

My (less than two month old) pads from Brotrade on Amazon are falling apart. I coughed up the $29 to get legit Beyer pads. If I don't like em I'll try the HFM pads.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why?
> 
> I know a fair number of HD 800 owners with "upscale" amplification like the EC BA or 2A3 that have no qualms using comparatively humble equipment like K550s or HD 600s. Regular experience with both ends of the spectrum might actually enhance your appreciation of music through broad grades of equipment.
> 
> Arguably my home setup stomps over anybody's around these parts (distancing itself more once my BHSE comes in).
> 
> Yet I'm comfortable listening to a pair of AKG K845 BTs wirelessly (doesn't even have AptX support) using a Galaxy Note 2 with lossy V0 MP3s at work. It doesn't diminish my enjoyment of the music very much, and I still _really_ love listening to my Omegas at home.
> 
> I also really enjoy my JH13s straight from the Note 2 and find no compelling reason to spring for something like the AK240. The story may be different for a source that is audibly distorting with the load it is attempting to drive. Not sure how the Note 2 compares against the 3, but as always I'd be interested to see level-matched blind tests to (in)validate audible differences between modern portable sources.


Ive driven the SE846s straight out of my note 3 and honestly it bored me. Also im obsessive, i know i can have them sound better so i will do what i can to achieve this, otherwise what's the point in spending 1k on them when i could just go $120 bucks and have the se215s because they are 'good enough' Also i want to drive my alpha dogs on the go and they sound pretty bad honestly without decent amplification.

Also your Stax and BHSE is gonna have to battle my LCD 3/X and GSXmkii i think


----------



## pez

I love my TF10s outta my Note 3







. Maybe the Shures are just boring







.


----------



## Crouch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'd say they're good choices! I'm sure you'll love them.
> 
> I hope your wallet is ready joining the world of audio


I know I will! & my wallet is already screaming


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> i know i can have them sound better so i will do what i can to achieve this, otherwise what's the point in spending 1k on them when i could just go $120 bucks and have the se215s because they are 'good enough''
> 
> Also your Stax and BHSE is gonna have to battle my LCD 3/X and GSXmkii i think


Better in what aspects? Unless something is wrong at the software level, the SE846 should still sound like (almost all of) the SE846 out of the Note 3.

Outside of "portable rig" users, I don't know of many people who are blatantly dissatisfied with the performance of high-end IEMs out of capable smartphones. The few might be affected by the perceptive bias you mentioned. The bias itself is understandable.

The Aud'ezes aren't really in the same league in any dimension, though this is more a limitation of the transducer than any upstream deficiencies.







Some HD 800 and HE-6 setups are very good for the money though, and might be construed as doing certain things better (e.g. soundstage size and bass tactility respectively).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> How old is the set? If the pads are older and more squished, you could try eating the cost on new ones. This is probably true in general but there's some data on a set of HD 650 specifically.
> 
> 
> Graphs from rinchoi. Same headphones tested, just with different pads.


Do the graphs mean that the high end is better with the new foam pads he used (more sparkly)? What do those huge spikes past 5k and 10k mean?

Thanks!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The AKG K701's?
> 
> Pros:
> - HUGE soundstage, possibly the biggest under $300
> - Great gaming headphones due to huge soundstage
> - Very neutral and mostly accurate sound signature
> 
> Cons:
> - Headband considered very uncomfortable for many
> - No removable headphone cable (remedied in later versions)
> - Trebles can sound artificial and peaky
> - Bass is practically nonexistent (semi-open nature does not help here)
> - Needs amplification
> - While large, soundstage is kind of muddy


Sometimes though, gamers are looking for the best imaging (positional audio) instead of soundstage. It's about being able to locate where an enemy is by sound alone. But often we're limited by the sound engine of the game.

I only tried the AKG Q701s I think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nope, had an ear infection at the time.
> 
> Electrostatic amplifiers can't achieve economies of scale.


Maybe if more vendors started making their own electrostat







But of course, all that engineering for a headphone that won't be frequently bought due to the lack of affordable amps that can run it? Then we're back to a chicken and the egg problem.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hmm, glad I didn't get them then. Although I really like the looks - I prefer a warmer sound with good lows.
> My HD650's are almost perfect, I just wish the high-end wasn't lacking as it is on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How old is the set? If the pads are older and more squished, you could try eating the cost on new ones. This is probably true in general but there's some data on a set of HD 650 specifically.
> 
> 
> Graphs from rinchoi. Same headphones tested, just with different pads.
Click to expand...

They're only little over a year old really, so they're in good condition.

Plus I don't know if I'd be able to even get HD650 pads here in South Africa


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> They're only little over a year old really, so they're in good condition.
> 
> Plus I don't know if I'd be able to even get HD650 pads here in South Africa


You could order online from Sennheriser, I'm from Asia and I ordered Senn parts from the service center in the UK and they sent it to me and it got delivered pretty fast!


----------



## BoredErica

Speaking of Sennheiser replacement parts, I'm still mad that Sennheiser charges like $350 for a cable replacement for the HD800s. Granted, with the higher end headphones the companies like to juice your money, but even the LCD-X cables are like $80 for replacement...

On the other hand, I don't see myself breaking many cables anyways.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> They're only little over a year old really, so they're in good condition.
> 
> Plus I don't know if I'd be able to even get HD650 pads here in South Africa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could order online from Sennheriser, I'm from Asia and I ordered Senn parts from the service center in the UK and they sent it to me and it got delivered pretty fast!
Click to expand...

How much did it cost?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of Sennheiser replacement parts, I'm still mad that Sennheiser charges like $350 for a cable replacement for the HD800s. Granted, with the higher end headphones the companies like to juice your money, but even the LCD-X cables are like $80 for replacement...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't see myself breaking many cables anyways.


eBay....


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of Sennheiser replacement parts, I'm still mad that Sennheiser charges like $350 for a cable replacement for the HD800s. Granted, with the higher end headphones the companies like to juice your money, but even the LCD-X cables are like $80 for replacement...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't see myself breaking many cables anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> eBay....
Click to expand...

In the UK it's 150GBP (250USD). And that price includes the extortionate 20% VAT we have to pay here. Then again, Senns are one of the few things cheaper in the UK.

That said, I can't see what part of a cable could ever be worth so much money. I'd wager it's very similar in production cost to the HD650 cable, just with a different sleeving.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> In the UK it's 150GBP (250USD). And that price includes the extortionate 20% VAT we have to pay here. Then again, Senns are one of the few things cheaper in the UK.
> 
> That said, I can't see what part of a cable could ever be worth so much money. I'd wager it's very similar in production cost to the HD650 cable, just with a different sleeving.


Ebay actually doesn't look insane, which is odd to me. There are a few $150 or under cables somehow.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How much did it cost?


When I got mine the pair cost me $60 (35 pounds) for a pair of new pads but now it's gone up to $74 (43.76 pounds)! Shipping was just a few pounds since the item is pretty light!

http://headphonespares.sennheiser.co.uk/hifi-tv-headphones/hd-650

You could get eBay ear pads for the HD600/650 for around $30 though, not too sure those would last long though!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Speaking of Sennheiser replacement parts, I'm still mad that Sennheiser charges like $350 for a cable replacement for the HD800s. Granted, with the higher end headphones the companies like to juice your money, but even the LCD-X cables are like $80 for replacement...
> 
> On the other hand, I don't see myself breaking many cables anyways.


Just get the stock cable and keep it safe somewhere for resale.

Then get yourself a cheaper aftermarket cable. Or better yet, buy the connectors, some mogami cable, and a soldering iron and make your own.

Oh and by the way, I have no idea what the model number was on those HD800s. Sorry I have not replied sooner.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just get the stock cable and keep it safe somewhere for resale.
> 
> Then get yourself a cheaper aftermarket cable. Or better yet, buy the connectors, some mogami cable, and a soldering iron and make your own.
> 
> Oh and by the way, I have no idea what the model number was on those HD800s. Sorry I have not replied sooner.


That's grand: When aftermarket is cheaper than stock.









From looking at FR graphs from one HD800 to another the most I see is just less or more treble emphasis, at 6k or 9k. Mine has a relatively tame emphasis and only at 9k.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That's grand: When aftermarket is cheaper than stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From looking at FR graphs from one HD800 to another the most I see is just less or more treble emphasis, at 6k or 9k. Mine has a relatively tame emphasis and only at 9k.


From what I understand, the stock cable is not some 3rd rate piece of junk. It essentially IS a after market cable that has sennheiser written on it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Does seem pretty robust. I can feel the braiding through the cloth sheath.


----------



## thanos999

im after some new headphones seen these are they any good


http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00HQHBFCM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p63_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=0XXBR8KBCDH30N0NZ0N8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455344027&pf_rd_i=468294


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have this itch to buy a pair of LCD-XC.... must resist!


----------



## friend'scatdied

There was a pair on sale for $1150 a little while ago. I was going to buy them but they sold almost instantly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I get a 15% discount so I would probably buy it new. The thing is, I don't need it at all. LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have this itch to buy a pair of LCD-XC.... must resist!


Odly enough I like the alpha dogs more than the XC.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I get a 15% discount so I would probably buy it new. The thing is, I don't need it at all. LOL


Sir, you have a wood fetish that must be brought under control.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Odly enough I like the alpha dogs more than the XC.


The XC was the only Audeze headphone I didn't try at the Audeze table, partially because I wasn't looking for closed back but also because there was a guy hogging it the entire time. But I tried the Alpha Dogs, they were very nice, so I wouldn't be too surprised if I also end up liking Alpha Dogs better. For some reason people here and even on Headfi don't really talk about Mad Dogs or Alpha Dogs, I think they are nice deals.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I love my TF10s outta my Note 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe the Shures are just boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hahah unfortunately that is not the case my friend, i used my Se 535s from my note 3 for a bit and i found that to be a good combination and was quite happy with it. The 846s are in another league though








How long have you had them for? Can you tell me more about them? i havnt really heard too much (read about them really) but im curious now


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have this itch to buy a pair of LCD-XC.... must resist!










what pairs of phones do you have atm?, pardon my forgetfulness.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Odly enough I like the alpha dogs more than the XC.


Alpha Dogs are too fugly for me to EVER consider buying.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Sir, you have a wood fetish that must be brought under control.


NEVAH!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what pairs of phones do you have atm?, pardon my forgetfulness.


LCD-2 Rev2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> hahah unfortunately that is not the case my friend, i used my Se 535s from my note 3 for a bit and i found that to be a good combination and was quite happy with it. The 846s are in another league though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long have you had them for? Can you tell me more about them? i havnt really heard too much (read about them really) but im curious now


I'm just pulling your leg







.

But the gist of the TF10s is great detail for an IEM, but V-shaped. It's hard to explain, though because even though it's V-shaped, the detail remains throughout the range so as not to ruin the entire experience. It's biggest PRO, though, is the bass. It extends, impacts, and the best part is it keeps detail rather than making everything flabby and loose.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2 Rev2


How do you like those? Particularly out of the Lyr (2?)?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How do you like those? Particularly out of the Lyr (2?)?


I really like them. Barring me irresponsibly pulling the trigger on a pair of LCD3 or LCDX, these are end game for me. I prefer the LCD-2 with my Soloist as opposed to my former Lyr, the reason being that the LCD-2 seems to sound more dynamic and "clear" with the Soloist where the Lyr made it sound more mellow or smooth. It might have just been the tubes I was using at the time.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I really like them. Barring me irresponsibly pulling the trigger on a pair of LCD3 or LCDX, these are end game for me. I prefer the LCD-2 with my Soloist as opposed to my former Lyr, the reason being that the LCD-2 seems to sound more dynamic and "clear" with the Soloist where the Lyr made it sound more mellow or smooth. It might have just been the tubes I was using at the time.


Soloist is also a good $500 more







Can't really swing that in the budget.... Is the LCD 2 still a solid pairing with the Lyr?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Soloist is also a good $500 more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really swing that in the budget.... Is the LCD 2 still a solid pairing with the Lyr?


Yes it works great with the Lyr, it just has a different sound than the Soloist and I happened to prefer the Soloist. Lots of people actually have their LCD-2 paired with a Lyr and love it. I have considered many times about getting a Lyr since I already know what it is like and I liked how it sounded.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> * Barring me irresponsibly pulling the trigger on a pair of LCD3 or LCDX, *


You make me feel bad.

The LCD-X just arrived on my head a minute ago.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> You make me feel bad.
> The LCD-X just arrived on my head a minute ago.


I am sure your ears appreciate it, even if your wallet doesn't!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am sure your ears appreciate it, even if your wallet doesn't!


My ears appreciate a wide variety of headphones and speakers.









Frankly, depending on how you define audiophile I might not even qualify as one. I just like nice toys and I think high end audio is cool so I splurge and have fun with it.

Going to put the LCD-X through its paces. I've assembling my Wooaudio headphone stands now. They come in silver and black, and coincidentally it fits my silver HD800s and black LCD-X perfectly.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes it works great with the Lyr, it just has a different sound than the Soloist and I happened to prefer the Soloist. Lots of people actually have their LCD-2 paired with a Lyr and love it. I have considered many times about getting a Lyr since I already know what it is like and I liked how it sounded.


Ok, cool. That has kind of been the summary of what I've been seeing but it's always nice to get extra opinions








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*


Completely OT.... But I just realized you quoted yourself in your sig....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Ok, cool. That has kind of been the summary of what I've been seeing but it's always nice to get extra opinions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely OT.... But I just realized you quoted yourself in your sig....


NP!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Completely OT.... But I just realized you quoted yourself in your sig....


Also OT:

I like Skyrim, like a lot.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Semi OT

Does anyone have any experience with reel to reel tape decks? I am thinking about going all tape. All of my favorite music sucks major wang in digital and it is not a heck of a lot better in vinyl. I finally heard some great tape recordings the other day at the audio show here in DC, and I am probably going to sell all of my sources for a decent tape deck.

I know I would like a TEAC, but I have no idea which models are good and which ones are junk.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Semi OT
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with reel to reel tape decks? I am thinking about going all tape. All of my favorite music sucks major wang in digital and it is not a heck of a lot better in vinyl. I finally heard some great tape recordings the other day at the audio show here in DC, and I am probably going to sell all of my sources for a decent tape deck.
> 
> I know I would like a TEAC, but I have no idea which models are good and which ones are junk.


What exactly is your plan here... record your CD's onto the tapes then play it back to get that "analog" sound?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> What exactly is your plan here... record your CD's onto the tapes then play it back to get that "analog" sound?


Record tape to tape and vinyl to tape. I have plenty of 1st pressing albums and I know a couple of people who have 2nd and 3rd generation recordings of the original master tapes for Abbey Road and Mothership.

Ultimately the big thing for me is that my all time favorite song is misty mountain hop. For what ever reason, the original recording is total crap and the remasters are worse.

The tape recordings I listened to the other day were actually good. So I am trying to get copies of those tapes.


----------



## pez

You guys forget Tjj was hipster before hipster was cool







.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2 Rev2


Well if thats the case.. i think you should do it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You guys forget Tjj was hipster before hipster was cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This tape deck is god.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^Those wires on the setup would drive me nuts! I wish there was a way for high end audio to get rid of clunky wiring eventually!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This tape deck is god.


Ah, that kinda tape deck. My dad has one of those still that he (once I month I believe) let's run through back to front (not exactly sure the process). I'll have to look to see the exact model. We've had it for as long as I can even remember.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> ^Those wires on the setup would drive me nuts! I wish there was a way for high end audio to get rid of clunky wiring eventually!


Lol, that is clean compared to what most people have at the show.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, that kinda tape deck. My dad has one of those still that he (once I month I believe) let's run through back to front (not exactly sure the process). I'll have to look to see the exact model. We've had it for as long as I can even remember.


Innnnnnnnnnnteresting. If it is a teac (which it most likely is) then ask your dad if he wants it gone.


----------



## Wishmaker

Holy Crap! Last time I was posting here and managing this thread there were barely 1000 pages! *brb, reading 1658 pages*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, that is clean compared to what most people have at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innnnnnnnnnnteresting. If it is a teac (which it most likely is) then ask your dad if he wants it gone.


Derped and didn't look yet. However, I highly doubt it. Think of it like my HD650. I don't ever see those going anywhere







. But if for some reason he wants to, you'd be the first to know.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Derped and didn't look yet. However, I highly doubt it. Think of it like my HD650. I don't ever see those going anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if for some reason he wants to, you'd be the first to know.


Lol I got ya.

I am gonna ask my neighbor too. He has a bunch of tape decks from the movie encounters of the third kind. IDK why.....but he does.


----------



## roflcopter159

Just placed my order for a LCD 2! Once a bit more money comes in I'll be buying an amp and maybe a dac. I'm thinking of getting the O2/ODAC from JDS Labs.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just placed my order for a LCD 2! Once a bit more money comes in I'll be buying an amp and maybe a dac. I'm thinking of getting the O2/ODAC from JDS Labs.


Just placed an order for HE-400s. We can impatiently wait with anticipation together!


----------



## Moragg

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Just placed my order for a LCD 2! Once a bit more money comes in I'll be buying an amp and maybe a dac. I'm thinking of getting the O2/ODAC from JDS Labs.
> 
> 
> 
> Just placed an order for HE-400s. We can impatiently wait with anticipation together!
Click to expand...

Grrr, HiFiMan neeed to hurry up and release the HE-400i already. From recent impressions on the headfi from review samples it seems to be right up my alley.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Grrr, HiFiMan neeed to hurry up and release the HE-400i already. From recent impressions on the headfi from review samples it seems to be right up my alley.


They look great. From what I'm reading the added comfort and sound quality might be up my alley as well. Of course I'll reserve that judgement until I actually hear the HE-400s. _It's ok wallet, I won't rush you. Lets just take this slow._


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> They look great. From what I'm reading the added comfort and sound quality might be up my alley as well. Of course I'll reserve that judgement until I actually hear the HE-400s. _It's ok wallet, I won't rush you. Lets just take this slow._


They are some seriously comfortable headphones and they definitely do sound great on top of it. I would be getting them if I didn't end up with the LCD 2.


----------



## xero404

Finally here! Couldn't get my mind off these after the SF meet. Need to stay away from headphone meets and stay happy lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I kind of wish I paid attention to things like headphone meets up here as I'm so curious about what the various Audeze headphones sound like.... But I'm content to wait another year or two since there are other upgrades that are more important at this time ^_^;;;


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Audeeze stuff is really not as good as people make it out to be. Planars in general are kind of Meh sounding.

The LCD-2s have a crap ton of untapped potential IMO.


----------



## jjsoviet

Still holding on to my HD600. Kind of interested in the HE-400i, though the used prices for the Beyer T1 are actually pretty good right now.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Audeeze stuff is really not as good as people make it out to be. Planars in general are kind of Meh sounding.
> 
> The LCD-2s have a crap ton of untapped potential IMO.


Aud'eze has a tendency to sound the same all the time. This is usually a good thing for many people.

Compare against the HD 800 which likes to sound "bad" all the time to most people.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Aud'eze has a tendency to sound the same all the time. This is usually a good thing for many people.
> 
> Compare against the HD 800 which likes to sound "bad" all the time to most people.


Well... I'm selling my LCD-X and keeping my HD800s so...









Just you wait, HD900s with blow you socks off, literally. And when we get into the thousands, boy oh boy, HD1000, that's going to be the second coming of Christ.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Audeeze stuff is really not as good as people make it out to be. Planars in general are kind of Meh sounding.
> 
> The LCD-2s have a crap ton of untapped potential IMO.


OR that's the sound signature that a lot of people like and are not looking for more exotic or unique sound. What sounds meh to you may sound great to others.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OR that's the sound signature that a lot of people like and are not looking for more exotic or unique sound. What sounds meh to you may sound great to others.


Mmmmmm no. You should know all too well that every once in a while the bass can get a bit muddy. Especially with the lyr. I have told you multiple times, and I think you agree that the soloist and the liquid fire definitely curb this issue.....but I know you are using the lyr for the LCD2s which still makes them sound a bit muddy every now and again.

Don't misunderstand. I am not saying they are bad, I am just saying that they are not nearly as good as they could be.

I have the same issue with a lot of high end headphones.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not saying they are bad, I am just saying that they are not nearly as good as they could be.
> 
> I have the same issue with a lot of high end headphones.


Do tell.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmmm no.
> 
> Don't misunderstand. I am not saying they are bad, I am just saying that they are not nearly as good as they could be.
> 
> I have the same issue with a lot of high end headphones.


Just noticed you edited your post. I actually have sold off the Lyr. I just have considered buying another one many times. I agree that the bass sounds muddy with the Lyr, but that is more of an issue with the relationship between the Lyr and the LCD-2's as the bass sounds extremely clear on my Soloist.

Your post was that they are not as good as people make them out to be and that planers sound meh. I am disagreeing with you on both of those points. People make a big deal about them, because they are very good headphones and people really like them. This is not overhype for most people but genuine appreciation for great sounding headphones that also look fantastic. Planars also sound fantastic compared to all the dynamic headphones I have personally listened to. For instance, when going against the HD800, I pick the LCD-2 EVERY SINGLE TIME and I know a lot of people who would too even though the HD800 is technically superior.

All high end headphones I have heard have flaws, though I have haven't heard any electrostatic headphones myself and honestly don't plan to. The point I am trying to make however is that what you view as flaws, others may view as pros. The only flaw I can think of for the LCD-2's is the squished soundstage and that it could use a bit more refinement, neither of which I care about at the end of the day. Some people may consider the rolled of trebles flawed. I personally consider that a great aspect of the LCD-2's. Others may consider it too "bass heavy" which most fans of LCD-2's love. I can go on and on, but again all of this is simply differences in opinions.

Now to your last point, I agree that they can be improved a lot, but at what cost? Honestly, I would consider the LCD-3's the improved LCD-2's, but I would never pay that $1K price difference, ever. Please don't take this post as discounting your opinion, just that what you feel is just an opinion and runs contradictory to my own experiences with LCD-2's and planar technology in general. I respect your knowledge and experiences, but this one just happens to run completely against what I personally feel.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Do tell.


HD800s still do not have enough bass to sound natural (its getting there....it just is not there yet).

The new hifimans sound very synthetic (if they could breed the new HE-500 with the old HE-500 I think it would be pretty much perfect).

The Fostex TH-900 still sounds a tad anemic although I have not tried it on a amp that isn't some weird cockamamie upsampling amp.

Fostex th-600s are a bit boomy.

The abyss is just a horrible piece of junk that should have never seen the light of day.

The Stax SR-009 sounds worse than the 007s for some odd reason and the 007s were not as airy as they sound have been.

Here is my point. A lot of these high end headphones will cost you about as much as a used car would or at least a month or two or sometimes even 3 months of rent for an apartment.

If they are going to cost THAT much, then they better be as close to perfect as they possibly can, and I do not feel like these high end headphones warrant their price tags.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If they are going to cost THAT much, then they better be as close to perfect as they possibly can, and I do not feel like these high end headphones warrant their price tags.


The >$1000 hps are a niche market. Without their pricetags they'd be uneconomical to produce.

That said, especially in this market, SQ is all too often linked to price. For all audiophiles hate on Beats, a large proportion follow the same philosophy - it's branded and costs a large number of $$$ so must be awesome. Cables and DACs are the biggest examples of this.

When the market buys more for increased price, what right-thinking company would do otherwise?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just noticed you edited your post. I actually have sold off the Lyr. I just have considered buying another one many times. I agree that the bass sounds muddy with the Lyr, but that is more of an issue with the relationship between the Lyr and the LCD-2's as the bass sounds extremely clear on my Soloist.
> 
> Your post was that they are not as good as people make them out to be and that planers sound meh. I am disagreeing with you on both of those points. People make a big deal about them, because they are very good headphones and people really like them. This is not overhype for most people but genuine appreciation for great sounding headphones that also look fantastic. Planars also sound fantastic compared to all the dynamic headphones I have personally listened to. For instance, when going against the HD800, I pick the LCD-2 EVERY SINGLE TIME and I know a lot of people who would too even though the HD800 is technically superior.
> 
> All high end headphones I have heard have flaws, though I have haven't heard any electrostatic headphones myself and honestly don't plan to. The point I am trying to make however is that what you view as flaws, others may view as pros. The only flaw I can think of for the LCD-2's is the squished soundstage and that it could use a bit more refinement, neither of which I care about at the end of the day. Some people may consider the rolled of trebles flawed. I personally consider that a great aspect of the LCD-2's. Others may consider it too "bass heavy" which most fans of LCD-2's love. I can go on and on, but again all of this is simply differences in opinions.
> 
> Now to your last point, I agree that they can be improved a lot, but at what cost? Honestly, I would consider the LCD-3's the improved LCD-2's, but I would never pay that $1K price difference, ever. Please don't take this post as discounting your opinion, just that what you feel is just an opinion and runs contradictory to my own experiences with LCD-2's and planar technology in general. I respect your knowledge and experiences, but this one just happens to run completely against what I personally feel.


Believe me. You have been very good to me and you have helped me out a few times. I know you are a good and respectful person and I am always open to conjecture.

In response to you....I think of high end headphones like politicians at this point. It is not about choosing the best, it is about choosing the least worse.

You mentioned that you would choose the LCD2 over the HD800s. I would absolutely agree with you. But if you look at why you would not choose the HD800s, you would realize it is because the HD800s just do not have that sweet and lush bass that the LCD2 has.

Quite frankly.....the fact that a pair of 1500 dollar headphones are bass light is a joke. If I were to take it one step farther, I would also point out that other people like the HD800s more.

The HD800s have a wider sound stage, and have a much more detailed sound than the LCD2s and 3s. That too is a joke. Planar drivers SHOULD have more depth and clarity than a dynamic based headphone. (and yes I understand that the HD800s have a planar ring, but the headphone as a whole should come in second to a full planar headphone.

The fact that a 900 dollar pair of headphones that has a better driver actually has less sound stage and clarity is also a sad joke.

I feel like the reason a lot of these headphones still have major issues is because too many people either do not know and better, or they are too willing to make sacrifices.

You are willing to sacrifice sound stage for bass. Dark Wizze is willing to sacrifice some bass for clarity and sound stage. For the amount of money you both spent, you two should have made 0 compromises.


----------



## Moragg

I believe you are underestimating exactly how complicated hp engineering is. Planar magnetics haven't had the investment dynamics have, so are bound to be "not perfect" yet.

That said, you must appreciate that humans are imperfect. We like bloom in games and we like it in audio. Some prefer treble emphasis, others bass, and depending on mood sometimes more, sometimes less. We might want one song to be cloyingly sweet, another to be clear.

I recently tried out a friend's grand piano (in his living room) and the acoustics made it horribly sweet. This suited some songs brilliantly, but absolutely ruined another (Kiss the Rain). This is no hyperbole, and is partly the reason why there's no perfect hp. And when you throw a whole range of instruments and genres together...

If we could create a "perfect" hp with an absolutely flat FR and perfect (sub millisecond) reproduction of whatever it was fed, and everyone listened solely on it, then, just then, could those mastering the music create something that sounded perfect on everything. Oh, and we should probably measure everyone's HRTF too.

Edit: here's how I'm going to decide my ($500) hp: I'll take my DAC/amp combo with me, and a selection of music I listen too. I'm solely going to concentrate on which hp is more enjoyable to listen too, and then I will buy it. Some pieces call attention to detail (e.g. Birdy: Skinny Love, fast musical pieces) whereas some just need some hard-hitting bass that doesn't suffocate the tune, and some which is just kick back and smile.

For the vast majority of my music I suspect a $500 hp will easily do 90% of, and in some cases surpass, a $2000 hp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well... I'm selling my LCD-X and keeping my HD800s so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just you wait, HD900s with blow you socks off, literally. And when we get into the thousands, boy oh boy, HD1000, that's going to be the second coming of Christ.


There's already an HD 1000 (the "Charleston") but it sucks.

An HD 850 (with a similar relationship to the HD 800 as the 650 to the 600) would probably be very well-received. I wonder if Sennheiser would grace us with such a release once the 800 gets long-in-the-tooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are willing to sacrifice sound stage for bass. Dark Wizze is willing to sacrifice some bass for clarity and sound stage. For the amount of money you both spent, you two should have made 0 compromises.


The HD 800's faults are pretty easily remedied through some simple modding and/or linear EQ.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Believe me. You have been very good to me and you have helped me out a few times. I know you are a good and respectful person and I am always open to conjecture.
> 
> In response to you....I think of high end headphones like politicians at this point. It is not about choosing the best, it is about choosing the least worse.
> 
> You mentioned that you would choose the LCD2 over the HD800s. I would absolutely agree with you. But if you look at why you would not choose the HD800s, you would realize it is because the HD800s just do not have that sweet and lush bass that the LCD2 has.
> 
> Quite frankly.....the fact that a pair of 1500 dollar headphones are bass light is a joke. If I were to take it one step farther, I would also point out that other people like the HD800s more.
> 
> The HD800s have a wider sound stage, and have a much more detailed sound than the LCD2s and 3s. That too is a joke. Planar drivers SHOULD have more depth and clarity than a dynamic based headphone. (and yes I understand that the HD800s have a planar ring, but the headphone as a whole should come in second to a full planar headphone.
> 
> The fact that a 900 dollar pair of headphones that has a better driver actually has less sound stage and clarity is also a sad joke.
> 
> I feel like the reason a lot of these headphones still have major issues is because too many people either do not know and better, or they are too willing to make sacrifices.
> 
> You are willing to sacrifice sound stage for bass. Dark Wizze is willing to sacrifice some bass for clarity and sound stage. For the amount of money you both spent, you two should have made 0 compromises.


I tried the Abyss before I knew it was like $5000 and I wasn't really impressed by them. They were nice but I don't see how the Abyss is the best at anything... I thought they measured poorly according to Tyll? And he basically just said, "But the headphones are fun to use!". I think the price tag of audio does affect our judgement, to a varying degree, from person to person. You mentioned that planar magnetic headphones should be superior to a dynamic based headphone in depth and clarity. But people all seem to think that the HD800s is definitely near the top for clarity. So it's a bit weird to me how no planar yet has dethroned HD800s position considering there are now multiple planar headphones from different companies. (Just noticed Moragg mentioned that planars have not had the same amount of investment and research done compared to normal headphones.)

I wonder why the HD800 is relatively bass light. Is it an engineering hurdle? Or did they just decide to make the whole thing bright?

I think this discussion is much more interesting than the run-of-the-mill headphone suggestion chat.









Quote:



> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There's already an HD 1000 (the "Charleston") but it sucks.
> 
> An HD 850 (with a similar relationship to the HD 800 as the 650 to the 600) would probably be very well-received. I wonder if Sennheiser would grace us with such a release once the 800 gets long-in-the-tooth.
> The HD 800's faults are pretty easily remedied through some simple modding and/or linear EQ.


Oh yeah, I vaguely remember seeing that online a while back. The HD800 is pretty old news now... I wonder what the engineers at Sennheiser have been up to lately. The mods I remember seeing for HD800s were about reducing harsh treble instead of changing the bass. So I'm assuming you mean EQ for the bass? I've only played with EQ (and Foobar EQ) for like half an hour, I'm probably doing it wrong but the way I was doing it caused a noticeable degradation of clarity. It's like I just voluntarily put a veil on the HD800s... I have this thing downloaded called "Electric-Q", I think that's supposed to be a better solution to EQing than Foobar sliders.


----------



## Deadboy90

Hello fellow OCNers. So this happened:


They were some cheap headphones I got from Target. I didnt care if they sounded good because I can't tell the difference anyway but I hardly expected them to break into 3 pieces after 2 months. Anyway I just want a recommendation on some new headphones that won't break in half from just trying to put them on my head. Again, I want something cheap, preferably under 50 bucks and with a mic because I honestly can't tell the difference between $600 headphones and 30 dollar ones anyway. (I'm actually using iPhone ear buds right now)

Can you help me O great Audiophiles of OCN?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@dark Wizze

I have my theories.

Theory 1: When you have two separate drivers _that_ close to one and other in a headphone, it can be a real pain in the arse to get them to synergize with each other.

They might have had to cut corners to achieve their end goal of having a very open sound stage? It does not make a heck of a lot of sense to me because I think the K1000s are a much better headphone all around than the HD800. (actually the K1000s are one high end headphone that got it right the first time. Or at least the bass edition got it right. It is not perfect. But it does not have any blatant problems either.

Theory 2: Maybe they just did not care about bass that much. Maybe someone at sennheiser just plain did not like bass.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hello fellow OCNers. So this happened:
> 
> 
> They were some cheap headphones I got from Target. I didnt care if they sounded good because I can't tell the difference anyway but I hardly expected them to break into 3 pieces after 2 months. Anyway I just want a recommendation on some new headphones that won't break in half from just trying to put them on my head. Again, I want something cheap, preferably under 50 bucks because I honestly can't tell the difference between $600 headphones and 30 dollar ones anyway.
> 
> Can you help me O great Audiophiles of OCN?


For your budget, anything from superlux would be a fair choice.

If would urge you to save up for a pair of audio technica ath-M50s.

I know they are a bit pricey, but they are really resilient headphones that sound great. If you treat them right they can easily last you 2 to 3 years.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Hello fellow OCNers. So this happened:
> 
> 
> They were some cheap headphones I got from Target. I didnt care if they sounded good because I can't tell the difference anyway but I hardly expected them to break into 3 pieces after 2 months. Anyway I just want a recommendation on some new headphones that won't break in half from just trying to put them on my head. Again, I want something cheap, preferably under 50 bucks and with a mic because I honestly can't tell the difference between $600 headphones and 30 dollar ones anyway. (I'm actually using iPhone ear buds right now)
> 
> Can you help me O great Audiophiles of OCN?


Dude, when I was just glancing past the picture I thought you were showing the Abyss there for a second, lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @dark Wizze
> 
> I have my theories.
> 
> Theory 1: When you have two separate drivers that close to one and other in a headphone, it can be a real pain in the arse to get them to synergize with each other.
> 
> They might have had to cut corners to achieve their end goal of having a very open sound stage? It does not make a heck of a lot of sense to me because I think the K1000s are a much better headphone all around than the HD800. (actually the K1000s are one high end headphone that got it right the first time. Or at least the bass edition got it right. It is not perfect. But it does not have any blatant problems either.
> 
> Theory 2: Maybe they just did not care about bass that much. Maybe someone at sennheiser just plain did not like bass.


I dunno. Maybe it's the attachment to them, maybe it's post purchase rationalization. Maybe my brain adjusted to the HD800s. But the problems some people think are very big for HD800s, they don't really bother me.







Whatever, it's my money, my ears, if it sounds good to me, that's all I care about. Other people can get whatever they like.

Speaking of K1000s: K1000s vs the lower end STAX. Which is uglier? FIGHT!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Dude, when I was just glancing past the picture I thought you were showing the Abyss there for a second, lol.
> I dunno. Maybe it's the attachment to them, maybe it's post purchase rationalization. Maybe my brain adjusted to the HD800s. But the problems some people think are very big for HD800s, they don't really bother me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, it's my money, my ears, if it sounds good to me, that's all I care about. Other people can get whatever they like.
> 
> Speaking of K1000s: K1000s vs the lower end STAX. Which is uglier? FIGHT!


Lol.

For what ever reason, then K1000 looks better in person. The pictures online just make them look weird.

And there is no such thing as low end stax. There is vintage, high end, and god tier.

The only low end stax-like thing I know of is the Koss electrostatic unit. That thing is ugly and it sucks majorly.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> For what ever reason, then K1000 looks better in person. The pictures online just make them look weird.
> 
> And there is no such thing as low end stax. There is vintage, high end, and god tier.
> 
> The only low end stax-like thing I know of is the Koss electrostatic unit. That thing is ugly and it sucks majorly.


I don't have any experience with any electrostat except from the 007 and 009. I read a very positive review of it on Headfonia (not that I take their opinions as fact, of course). When I was at Audio High to try out the HD800s all those weeks ago, the guy there showed us a K1000 he had. Still looks funky.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> For your budget, anything from superlux would be a fair choice.
> 
> If would urge you to save up for a pair of audio technica ath-M50s.
> 
> I know they are a bit pricey, but they are really resilient headphones that sound great. If you treat them right they can easily last you 2 to 3 years.


2 to 3 years?
That's not much... The most legendary Finnish customer review for Beyerdynamic DT990 is "My 30 years old DT990 started to show its age so I bought a new pair".


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> An HD 850 (with a similar relationship to the HD 800 as the 650 to the 600) would probably be very well-received. I wonder if Sennheiser would grace us with such a release once the 800 gets long-in-the-tooth.


Omg. Yes. So what would you like to see in an HD850? Personally I'd like slightly warmer HD800 treble, so still detailed, but with HD650 bass extension. So basically HD650 with less silk. I like some silk though, my ears are too sensitive to bright treble.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> I'm actually using iPhone ear buds right now
> using iPhone ear buds
> iPhone ear buds


Get out...please.

In all seriousness I've owned the JVC RX900 and Razer Carcharias. Both impressed me for the price. Sennheiser 212 is another good one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> 2 to 3 years?
> That's not much... The most legendary Finnish customer review for Beyerdynamic DT990 is "My 30 years old DT990 started to show its age so I bought a new pair".


Well I think they have only been on the market for 2-3 years.

I know my friend bought on when they first hit the market, and I am trying to remember when that was. I know it was not THAT long ago though.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I think they have only been on the market for 2-3 years.
> 
> I know my friend bought on when they first hit the market, and I am trying to remember when that was. I know it was not THAT long ago though.


It's interesting just how differently people think about audio in different forums. One example is with the M50x. On LinusTechTips forum, the audio forum regulars will roll their eyes at you for suggesting that. They say that the M40x is the same sound quality while being much cheaper, and then $50 price point we'd go with the CHC Silverados. Although I mean, even if the M40x is noticeably inferior to the M50x, it can still mean that the M40x is a great value buy at $90, when the guy says he wants $50 headphones with a mic, suggesting a $145 headphone is too far out of the price range.

I wonder how long my headphone will last.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I think they have only been on the market for 2-3 years.
> 
> I know my friend bought on when they first hit the market, and I am trying to remember when that was. I know it was not THAT long ago though.


26 years, close enough








Edit: wait... It's more than that. They were released in 1985 if my prided search-fu tells me right.


----------



## Deadboy90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Omg. Yes. So what would you like to see in an HD850? Personally I'd like slightly warmer HD800 treble, so still detailed, but with HD650 bass extension. So basically HD650 with less silk. I like some silk though, my ears are too sensitive to bright treble.
> Get out...please.
> 
> In all seriousness I've owned the JVC RX900 and Razer Carcharias. Both impressed me for the price. Sennheiser 212 is another good one.


Lol that's actually my point they sound fine to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> 26 years, close enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: wait... It's more than that. They were released in 1985 if my prided search-fu tells me right.


Link. I have a hard time believing that one. IDK. I might have been living under a rock my whole life. Its possible.

There might have been A audio technica M50 released that long ago. But the current style (before the M50x) can't be any more than a few years old.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> Lol that's actually my point they sound fine to me.


Yeah, but all of those break pretty easily. The razer carcharias (or however you spell it) is especially fragile.

The JVCs are actually pretty decent, but if I am not mistaken, I believe the pads are questionable.


----------



## phillyd

@Deadboy90
You might want to try Klipsch Image One (version 1, used) if you like bass, or the Logitech U6000 used if you like a bit more balanced sound. These both offer in an line mic and are portable.

On the planers vs HD800 topic, the planers aren't up to snuff because of the lack of R&D. God knows why Sennheiser went the dynamic route for the HD800, but we all know that they put a truly ludicrous amount of resources into perfecting them. If someone put that much effort into a planar, they'd be god-tier. Audiophile planar headphones are a relatively new and underdeveloped art.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but all of those break pretty easily. The razer carcharias (or however you spell it) is especially fragile.
> 
> The JVCs are actually pretty decent, but if I am not mistaken, I believe the pads are questionable.


The Carcharias I understand, but if you break 212s, just give up...switch to speakers. Same with the JVCs. No ones head is _that_ big.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The Carcharias I understand, but if you break 212s, just give up...switch to speakers. Same with the JVCs. No ones head is _that_ big.


a lot more can break than just the headband, and the headband can break from repeated use, not just excessive about of stressing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The Carcharias I understand, but if you break 212s, just give up...switch to speakers. Same with the JVCs. No ones head is _that_ big.


I am not talking about breaking the head band in the way you are thinking.

I am talking about general accidents and abuse.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am not talking about breaking the head band in the way you are thinking.
> 
> I am talking about general accidents and abuse.


Ah, totally misunderstood that my bad. I consider accidents and abuse outliers when judging build quality of headphones. I'm "ocd" about my headphones, so I guess that's just projection (everyone else must treat their headphones like human babies too right?). I suppose you could argue companies should build headphones with accidents in mind though.


----------



## pez

The K1000 might look weird, but once you here them; nothingevenmatter.jpg.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> On the planers vs HD800 topic, the planers aren't up to snuff because of the lack of R&D. God knows why Sennheiser went the dynamic route for the HD800, but we all know that they put a truly ludicrous amount of resources into perfecting them. If someone put that much effort into a planar, they'd be god-tier. Audiophile planar headphones are a relatively new and underdeveloped art.


I'm waiting for Sennheiser to unveil their own planars, something to absolutely blow away the competition.

Or *fingers crossed* they may be able to mass-produce faster stats than Stax. That'd be a whole new era of audio if they could.


----------



## Aaranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Well... I'm selling my LCD-X and keeping my HD800s so...


Why.. why are you selling the LCD- X.. Keep them and eventually buy a definitely buy a better amp possibly dac. Might as well just sell the HD800 and move down to HD 600/650 and save money and move to a different hobby or w.e


----------



## Deadboy90

These were the ones I had till they broke today. I miss it, I loved the 3.5 mm audio jack, I could plug my phone in and play music while I gamed.

http://www.amazon.com/Gioteck-EX05-Headset-Xbox-360/dp/B005LN5TOS/ref=sr_1_3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1407300582&sr=1-3&keywords=EX05


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Link. I have a hard time believing that one. IDK. I might have been living under a rock my whole life. Its possible.
> 
> There might have been A audio technica M50 released that long ago. But the current style (before the M50x) can't be any more than a few years old.


You ask, I deliver:
http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beyerdynamic_DT-880
http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/company/once-today.html
DT990 replaced the DT880, which was originally released in 1980. Personally I have never seen the vintage DT880.

We were talking about the DT990 and not the ATH, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> These were the ones I had till they broke today. I miss it, I loved the 3.5 mm audio jack, I could plug my phone in and play music while I gamed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gioteck-EX05-Headset-Xbox-360/dp/B005LN5TOS/ref=sr_1_3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1407300582&sr=1-3&keywords=EX05


The market is pretty limited if you want a headset for under $50. Personally I don't know any decent headsets that cheap (unless they are 40% off or sumthing).
If you go with headphones there are Superlux, Takstar, Samson, etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You ask, I deliver:
> http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Beyerdynamic_DT-880
> http://europe.beyerdynamic.com/company/once-today.html
> DT990 replaced the DT880, which was originally released in 1980. Personally I have never seen the vintage DT880.
> 
> We were talking about the DT990 and not the ATH, right?
> The market is pretty limited if you want a headset for under $50. Personally I don't know any decent headsets that cheap (unless they are 40% off or sumthing).
> If you go with headphones there are Superlux, Takstar, Samson, etc.


I was talking about the ATH-M50s. I knew that the beyer dynamic headphones have been around for ages. I just can not remember when the M50s hit the shelves.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Ah, totally misunderstood that my bad. I consider accidents and abuse outliers when judging build quality of headphones. I'm "ocd" about my headphones, so I guess that's just projection (everyone else must treat their headphones like human babies too right?). I suppose you could argue companies should build headphones with accidents in mind though.


I do not disagree with you. However, if you own anything for 2 years or more, accidents WILL happen. It is not a matter of if, but a matter of when.

If you have an accident with a razer carcharias, you are done. End of story. Same goes for the sennheisers.

The M50s will take a fair amount of abuse before they start to fail.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not disagree with you. However, if you own anything for 2 years or more, accidents WILL happen. It is not a matter of if, but a matter of when.
> 
> If you have an accident with a razer carcharias, you are done. End of story. Same goes for the sennheisers.
> 
> The M50s will take a fair amount of abuse before they start to fail.


Very true you get what you pay for. Though, unless deadboy is willing to increase his budget, compromises will have to be had.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadboy90*
> 
> These were the ones I had till they broke today. I miss it, I loved the 3.5 mm audio jack, I could plug my phone in and play music while I gamed.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gioteck-EX05-Headset-Xbox-360/dp/B005LN5TOS/ref=sr_1_3?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1407300582&sr=1-3&keywords=EX05


See deadboy, the important thing to remember is accidents happ- ooh, right. Those look just like my first pair of "nice" headphones. Panasonic HC150s. Come to think of it they broke in a similar way. What a horrible design that is, thin plastic post right at the stress point.


----------



## Moragg

Here's my suggestion: the Koss KSC75's with PX200 pads (and, perhaps with some holes drilled into the removable grill). Comfy, damn near impossible to break short of stepping hard onto them, cheap and sound pretty damn good too. They were my first hp that I bought (i.e. wasn't given) and are still my backup hps today.


----------



## roflcopter159

My LCD 2 just showed up. These things are soooooo much better than my M50.


----------



## HesterDW

Whoever said open headphones aren't basshead worthy was a liar!



Only can I've owned where my ears tap out from bass before they even distort.


----------



## BoredErica

Where are my planar magnetic speakers at?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Where are my planar magnetic speakers at?


Right here. Send me your LCD-X and I'll ship em to you.


----------



## khemist

Anyone going for these SoundMagic HP200's on massdrop now?, i'm getting them if they hit $150.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/soundmagic-hp200?s=soundmagic


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Right here. Send me your LCD-X and I'll ship em to you.


Meet me at the alley after dark.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Where are my planar magnetic speakers at?


Actually I have them.

Magnepan 2.5s.


----------



## BoredErica

How'd they sound? Heard about them multiple times.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How'd they sound? Heard about them multiple times.


TLNR: Magnepans are great. They lack bass, but they are the ultimate speaker to listen to if you just wanna kick back and relax to some female vocals or classic rock.

The highs and mid range are super smooth and creamy sounding. The detail is a wee bit lacking, but there is a kit that we have that will essentially mod the 2.5s into the 2.6s which will help with the clarity and transparency.

The only real problem with the sound quality is the bass. This might be counter intuitive to those of you who have planar headphones, but planar speakers just plain suck at producing a lot of low end bass.

And let me clarify. If you like listening to rock and roll, then these speakers will do the bass guitar justice.

But if you try listening to lorde...........forget about it.

These speakers are perfect for jazz and female vocals.

The other thing to note is that they are very soft on the ears.

You know how sometimes people will say that a certain pair of headphones or speakers are "fatiguing" or "harsh on the ears"? Well I can listen to my snell speakers for days and my ears would not hurt. With the magnepans, they are so soft on the ears that I do not even think about listener fatigue at all.

If my snells produce 0 listener fatigue, then the magnepans produce -6 listener fatigue.

The cool thing about them is that you can find them used for pretty cheap. You can actually get a used pair of magnepans for less than you can get a used pair of LCD2s









So you can easily get a pair to just throw up in your living room for some simple and relaxing casual listening. If you really want to use them as a serious audio system, then you have to get the magnepan bass panel to go along with the speakers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Audeeze stuff is really not as good as people make it out to be. Planars in general are kind of Meh sounding.
> 
> The LCD-2s have a crap ton of untapped potential IMO.


Odds are I'll remain good and happy with my current headphone selection, although it's tempting to give $4-500 CAD closed back headphones a shot to see if they're a noticeable improvement over my ATH-M50X's, but that's something to wait until next year. I'm more than happy with the K712's and M50X's I have. Even the K712's have a decent amount of bass to them if you turn them up a bit higher, and I greatly prefer their wider soundstage versus my M50X's. I don't wake up @RuneLyall (hubby) if he's sleeping in the living room and I'm listening to gabber if I'm wearing the M50X's though









The ATH-M50X's are wonderful for djing though! 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not disagree with you. However, if you own anything for 2 years or more, accidents WILL happen. It is not a matter of if, but a matter of when.
> 
> If you have an accident with a razer carcharias, you are done. End of story. Same goes for the sennheisers.
> 
> The M50s will take a fair amount of abuse before they start to fail.


Yeah, we've owned Razer headsets in our house. After we went through three pairs in six months we said screw it.

As for the M50's and abuse... Yup, hence why more djs are starting to swear by them. Also, they're half the cost of Pioneer HDJ-2000's so much less of a hit if/when you break them!


----------



## phillyd

I was able to test some Martin Logan Electrostats and Jesus they are so smooth and clear. Best treble/high-mid range I've ever heard.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I was able to test some Martin Logan Electrostats and Jesus they are so smooth and clear. Best treble/high-mid range I've ever heard.


Can you imagine that martin logans are actually considered pretty bad compared to most electrostatic speakers?

It is crazy just how good some of the electrostatic and planar speakers can get.


----------



## BoredErica

It's also crazy how expensive speakers can get.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

10k might get you a decent pair of floorstanders, then another 20k for source, amplification and cables and power, then you have a decent mid range system! Haha


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's also crazy how expensive speakers can get.


?????????

nnnnoooooo not really. You can get a decent ESL setup EASILY for less than 5 grand, and you can probably get a very respectable setup for less than 3 grand.

I have seen Quad ESL57s go for like 800 bucks every now and again. You also do not need a fancy amp or anything like that. A basic dynakit amp is all you really need to make these things sound good, and dynakit amps are a dime a dozen.

Get yourself a decent turn table and you are all set.

@magical eskimo. Actually if you spend that much I can almost guarantee you that your system will sound like crap.

I have gone to too many audio events where people show up with 100K systems that sound like total garbage.

10K speakers are made for old deaf people who actually have 10K to spend.


----------



## Draygonn




----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ?????????
> 
> nnnnoooooo not really. You can get a decent ESL setup EASILY for less than 5 grand, and you can probably get a very respectable setup for less than 3 grand.
> 
> I have seen Quad ESL57s go for like 800 bucks every now and again. You also do not need a fancy amp or anything like that. A basic dynakit amp is all you really need to make these things sound good, and dynakit amps are a dime a dozen.
> 
> Get yourself a decent turn table and you are all set.
> 
> @magical eskimo. Actually if you spend that much I can almost guarantee you that your system will sound like crap.
> 
> I have gone to too many audio events where people show up with 100K systems that sound like total garbage.
> 
> 10K speakers are made for old deaf people who actually have 10K to spend.


I agree with your statement about how much a great sounding system can be, but I was exaggerating a little









However I too have heard some set ups around the 30-50k mark and they have sounded phenomenal, but I cannot compare to the 100k sort of set ups but I'll take your word on what you said because it's probably sometimes true.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I agree with your statement about how much a great sounding system can be, but I was exaggerating a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However I too have heard some set ups around the 30-50k mark and they have sounded phenomenal, but I cannot compare to the 100k sort of set ups but I'll take your word on what you said because it's probably sometimes true.


Now that I think about it, you have the luck of being in the UK. The britts make some pretty kick arse audio gear. In america we have old fat deaf white men making speakers. So almost everything has a crap ton of very harsh treble.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Now that I think about it, you have the luck of being in the UK. The britts make some pretty kick arse audio gear. In america we have old fat deaf white men making speakers. So almost everything has a crap ton of very harsh treble.


lol is that a jab on Grado?









To be fair, the US is home to great brands like Shure, Audeze and V-Moda. Many more companies reside in Germany/Austria and of course, Japan.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Now that I think about it, you have the luck of being in the UK. The britts make some pretty kick arse audio gear. In america we have old fat deaf white men making speakers. So almost everything has a crap ton of very harsh treble.


Haha yes admittedly the UK does have some great Hi-Fi manufacturers when it comes to the super expensive stuff.

What I've listened to has always been very neutral and balanced with a touch of warmth from the record player.

I was in a store called Audio-T and they had a set up that was probably around the 30 or 40K mark I think, the speakers were PMC fact. 12s but I can't remember what the rest of the kit was, could have been Naim or Chord or a combination of both.

Anyway, it sounded amazing, every instrument stood out in its own way and you could feel the bass filling the room without it being overpowering or boomy, I've got no idea how these companies can build something that reproduces sound like that lol


----------



## phillyd

@Tjj you're right about harsh treble on high-end speakers. I tried a selection of B&W, Focal, Martin Logan, Klipsch and some other speakers at a Magnolia, and all but the Martin Logan Electrostats were bright. Even the ribbon tweater Martin Logan bookshelves were bright and a bit grainy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> lol is that a jab on Grado?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the US is home to great brands like Shure, Audeze and V-Moda. Many more companies reside in Germany/Austria and of course, Japan.


Look at the context. We were talking about speakers.

But you can take it as a jab on grado. I freaking hate grado stuff.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Look at the context. We were talking about speakers.
> 
> But you can take it as a jab on grado. I freaking hate grado stuff.


Wow you must hate it :v

I do agree that the speakers made by American brands tend to be treble-heavy, and I was surprised to realize that because in headphones people usually prefer bassy ones. The Martin Logan Electromotion ESL is an exception though, it just sounds really good to my ears - very nice and balanced. My dad is actually impressed by it and plans to upgrade our Klipsch floorstanders in a year or so.


----------



## phillyd

Confirmed that I'm going to the Nashville Head-fi meet! Excited to try out some really good cans.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> @Tjj you're right about harsh treble on high-end speakers. I tried a selection of B&W, Focal, Martin Logan, Klipsch and some other speakers at a Magnolia, and all but the Martin Logan Electrostats were bright. Even the ribbon tweater Martin Logan bookshelves were bright and a bit grainy.


Oh god. B&W and klipisch have fallen so much. It really is sad.

Uhh I think I know why the martin logans were not bright. I know some of those speakers are EQed.

You know how a lot of the best buy tvs are not color calibrated, but the very expensive ones are color calibrated? Same thing.

For instance I played around with the martin logan book shelf speakers and got some pretty decent sound out of them.

The basic electrostatic panels MIGHT (key word) be tuned properly because of their price tag and uniqueness.


----------



## phillyd

That's possible but I doubt it, because they had JUST set it up and they were using HD Radio for the source.

I like the new Klipsch Reference stuff actually. The towers, whole too treble-heavy for my taste, are exceptionally clean and the treble is shockingly smooth for horns.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Wow you must hate it :v
> 
> I do agree that the speakers made by American brands tend to be treble-heavy, and I was surprised to realize that because in headphones people usually prefer bassy ones. The Martin Logan Electromotion ESL is an exception though, it just sounds really good to my ears - very nice and balanced. My dad is actually impressed by it and plans to upgrade our Klipsch floorstanders in a year or so.


Oh do not get me wrong. Martin logans are not bad.

What I was pointing as was that philyd said that the sounded very smooth. He is right. But what I was saying is that electrostatic speakers can actually get much....MUCH better.

Plus martin logan only offers 1 full electrostatic speaker which is almost 30K and it sounds like crap. Everything else only uses an electrostatic panel as a tweeter. If you want exceptionally smooth sound, then you need a much larger panel that will extend down into the mid range and then you can use a subwoofer to take care of the mid bass and bass.

OR you can do what some crazy people do and you can get two pairs of quad ESL57s and stack them for more bass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That's possible but I doubt it, because they had JUST set it up and they were using HD Radio for the source.
> 
> I like the new Klipsch Reference stuff actually. The towers, whole too treble-heavy for my taste, are exceptionally clean and the treble is shockingly smooth for horns.


Those towers are just plain junk. For around the same price, synthesis sells a fairly good floor standing speaker and harbeth sells a fairly decent speaker as well.

What klipisch does offer that is actually halfway decent is their new age production cornwalls.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh do not get me wrong. Martin logans are not bad.
> 
> What I was pointing as was that philyd said that the sounded very smooth. He is right. But what I was saying is that electrostatic speakers can actually get much....MUCH better.
> 
> Plus martin logan only offers 1 full electrostatic speaker which is almost 30K and it sounds like crap. Everything else only uses an electrostatic panel as a tweeter. If you want exceptionally smooth sound, then you need a much larger panel that will extend down into the mid range and then you can use a subwoofer to take care of the mid bass and bass.
> 
> OR you can do what some crazy people do and you can get two pairs of quad ESL57s and stack them for more bass.
> 
> Those towers are just plain junk. For around the same price, synthesis sells a fairly good floor standing speaker and harbeth sells a fairly decent speaker as well.
> 
> What klipisch does offer that is actually halfway decent is their new age production cornwalls.


OT, but the reel my dad has is a Pioneer RT909.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Haha yes admittedly the UK does have some great Hi-Fi manufacturers when it comes to the super expensive stuff.
> 
> What I've listened to has always been very neutral and balanced with a touch of warmth from the record player.
> 
> I was in a store called Audio-T and they had a set up that was probably around the 30 or 40K mark I think, the speakers were PMC fact. 12s but I can't remember what the rest of the kit was, could have been Naim or Chord or a combination of both.
> 
> Anyway, it sounded amazing, every instrument stood out in its own way and you could feel the bass filling the room without it being overpowering or boomy, I've got no idea how these companies can build something that reproduces sound like that lol


Bingo. That is what makes and breaks an audio system right there.

British and vintage american gear usually fills the room with lush bass.


----------



## phillyd

Fair enough. I've never had an expectation of good bass out of floorstanding speakers. My only experience with decent speakers is the newish American stuff. I bet the Polk towers do a decent job for a price. In my experience, Polk is always a good option for the price.


----------



## SlyFox

Does anyone watch Massdrop? It looks like they have the SoundMAGIC HP200 for 149.99 plus shipping right now. I'm really considering picking up a pair.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Does anyone watch Massdrop? It looks like they have the SoundMAGIC HP200 for 149.99 plus shipping right now. I'm really considering picking up a pair.


http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/26600_100#post_22673430

Yeah i did have them ordered but cancelled as i need headphones now and didn't want to wait, just went for some DT770's instead, should do me fine.


----------



## SlyFox

I swear I looked and didn't see anything







. I've never gotten anything from Massdrop before, how long does it normally take to receive something?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I swear I looked and didn't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never gotten anything from Massdrop before, how long does it normally take to receive something?


I've ordered 4 times, usually takes about a month +/- a week in my experience.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I swear I looked and didn't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never gotten anything from Massdrop before, how long does it normally take to receive something?


It depends. The items have to be processed and shipped from the manufacturer (3-? days), then processed by massdrop (1-3 days), and then shipped to you (2-? days)

Grifiti is taking forever, and it's been like 2 and a half weeks since I ordered and I don't have my wrist rest yet. They keep you updated though.


----------



## phillyd

I bought my Polk speakers/sub and the Denon Receiver. Can't wait for em to get here!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I swear I looked and didn't see anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never gotten anything from Massdrop before, how long does it normally take to receive something?


It depends. The items have to be processed and shipped from the manufacturer (3-? days), then processed by massdrop (1-3 days), and then shipped to you (2-? days)

Grifiti is taking forever, and it's been like 2 and a half weeks since I ordered and I don't have my wrist rest yet. They keep you updated though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Usually it will give an estimation at the bottom of the items description on how long it will take after the drop ends.


----------



## khemist

New setup for gaming.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Great choice, the modmic looks good on the DT770s. Nice pics too


----------



## khemist

Thanks!, i had the Soundmagic HP200 ordered but didn't want to wait since my 595's are so cracked they are falling apart.


----------



## BradleyW

Hello everyone.
I am looking for some new headphones for music and gaming. I'm looking for excellent sound.
I will also be using the Sound Blaster Z sound card.
My budget is £150.

Here are my requirements:

High quality bass,
Clear and full sound,
Crisp without being sharp on the ear,
Drivers that can handle a lot going on in a song without drowning out detail,
Immerse gaming experience,
Comfortable,
Good looking,
Just awesome at music and games!

I listen to the following:
Sirenia,
Tristania,
Tarja,
Nightwish,
Poets of the fall,
Bellowhead,
Hot Chip,
Xandria,
And some older stuff like The Kinks, Credence Clearwater, Jonnhy Cash and so on.

My current headphones sound crap without EQ tweaking. They fall short when a lot of sound is happening at once. It becomes a bit of a blur.

Thank you.


----------



## HesterDW

It's hard to know which you will prefer without knowing the sound signature you like, but I'd recommend trying any one of these:

Beyer DT770
Beyer DT990
Ultrasone HFI-2400
Hifiman HE-400

All bassy, comfy-moderately comfy, open-back for an immersive gaming experience and big soundstage. They'll work fine without an amp.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> It's hard to know which you will prefer without knowing the sound signature you like, but I'd recommend trying any one of these:
> 
> Beyer DT770
> Beyer DT990
> Ultrasone HFI-2400
> Hifiman HE-400
> 
> All bassy, comfy-moderately comfy, open-back for an immersive gaming experience and big soundstage. They'll work fine without an amp.


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure what information to provide when it comes to the sound signature.

Edit: I don't mind high impedance headphones since my SBZ can handle 600 ohms. Also, do these open backs affect the Bass quality and intensity?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure what information to provide when it comes to the sound signature.
> 
> Edit: I don't mind high impedance headphones since my SBZ can handle 600 ohms. Also, do these open backs affect the Bass quality and intensity?


The DT770 are closed btw. But the rest have good bass response for open headphones. I'm a basshead and to date I haven't used a pair of headphones that I didn't EQ more bass into. In my experience all of them responded well to EQ. They will take advantage of an amp though, which will help control the bass when EQ'ing. You say your SBZ can handle 600ohm headphones though. Does it have an amp?

Edit (If you did need an amp): The HE-400s might be out of your price range. You should be able to afford the other headphones and a decent amp (ie. Fiio E12/E17 or Objective O^2). I'm not too familiar with varying UK prices, but I think that should still be in budget.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure what information to provide when it comes to the sound signature.
> 
> Edit: I don't mind high impedance headphones since my SBZ can handle 600 ohms. Also, do these open backs affect the Bass quality and intensity?


Does sound isolation matter to you?

Off-Topic: Just wanted to share this Minecraft Album of mine with you guys!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not sure what information to provide when it comes to the sound signature.
> 
> Edit: I don't mind high impedance headphones since my SBZ can handle 600 ohms. Also, do these open backs affect the Bass quality and intensity?


Yes, open-backed usually have less intense bass when compared to closed cans.
But there are always exceptions, HE-400 for example has god-like bass performance and DT990 has slightly bloated bass.
DT770 focuses on sub-bass while DT990 focuses on mid-bass.

You should visit local music/hifi/random stores that have headphones for testing.

*EDIT:* I'll also throw in the Denon AH-D600 headphones which are dirty cheap in amazon.de.
Review


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Yes, open-backed usually have less intense bass when compared to closed cans.
> But there are always exceptions, HE-400 for example has god-like bass performance and DT990 has slightly bloated bass.
> DT770 focuses on sub-bass while DT990 focuses on mid-bass.
> 
> You should visit local music/hifi/random stores that have headphones for testing.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'll also throw in the Denon AH-D600 headphones which are dirty cheap in amazon.de.
> Review


The D600 is a good recommendation as well, and I think that price is fair. Definitely not worth the $400 price tag they released at. Overall it was a fun headphone, nice bass quantity, very comfortable, and didn't need a powerful amp.

I'm probably biased, but if I knew then what I know now and I was in your position I'd go for the HE-400s and save up for an amp in the future. They have the best bass quantity and quality of any open headphone I've heard in the $200-$300 price range. With a decent amp and EQ'ing they'll just keep giving bass.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The D600 is a good recommendation as well, and I think that price is fair. Definitely not worth the $400 price tag they released at. Overall it was a fun headphone, nice bass quantity, very comfortable, and didn't need a powerful amp.
> 
> I'm probably biased, but if I knew then what I know now and I was in your position I'd go for the HE-400s and save up for an amp in the future. They have the best bass quantity and quality of any open headphone I've heard in the $200-$300 price range. With a decent amp and EQ'ing they'll just keep giving bass.


HE-400 costs £300 the last time I checked UK prices... And even outside of UK it's priced at £240 which is still way over the budget of £150.
The Denon for example costs about £115 in amazon.de.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The DT770 are closed btw. But the rest have good bass response for open headphones. I'm a basshead and to date I haven't used a pair of headphones that I didn't EQ more bass into. In my experience all of them responded well to EQ. They will take advantage of an amp though, which will help control the bass when EQ'ing. You say your SBZ can handle 600ohm headphones though. Does it have an amp?
> 
> Edit (If you did need an amp): The HE-400s might be out of your price range. You should be able to afford the other headphones and a decent amp (ie. Fiio E12/E17 or Objective O^2). I'm not too familiar with varying UK prices, but I think that should still be in budget.


Thanks for the continued support. My Sound Blaster Z sound card advertises the use of 600 ohms headphones. I don't know if this is just marketing. Here is the link to my product:
http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-z.aspx

So out of all the headphones you've suggested, will they retain high detail in music without being drowned or muffled by Bass?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does sound isolation matter to you?
> 
> Off-Topic: Just wanted to share this Minecraft Album of mine with you guys!


I've just sort of gotten use to closed headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Yes, open-backed usually have less intense bass when compared to closed cans.
> But there are always exceptions, HE-400 for example has god-like bass performance and DT990 has slightly bloated bass.
> DT770 focuses on sub-bass while DT990 focuses on mid-bass.
> 
> You should visit local music/hifi/random stores that have headphones for testing.
> 
> *EDIT:* I'll also throw in the Denon AH-D600 headphones which are dirty cheap in amazon.de.
> Review


Interesting. It's a shame the HE-400 is £300 in the UK. If they were £200 (Assuming my sound card does use a real Amp), I would have been able to buy them.
Also, I've no idea on the differences between sub, mid and bloated bass. I would have tested headphones in the shop, but the trouble is, the shops only sell stuff like Beats by Dre and Monster and skull candy for silly prices like £400!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> The D600 is a good recommendation as well, and I think that price is fair. Definitely not worth the $400 price tag they released at. Overall it was a fun headphone, nice bass quantity, very comfortable, and didn't need a powerful amp.
> 
> I'm probably biased, but if I knew then what I know now and I was in your position I'd go for the HE-400s and save up for an amp in the future. They have the best bass quantity and quality of any open headphone I've heard in the $200-$300 price range. With a decent amp and EQ'ing they'll just keep giving bass.


Yeah, they do sound very good! Well at the moment I am using CM Pulse-R Headset. The sound is muffled so I tweaked the EQ. Trouble is, drivers can't keep up sometimes! And some sounds are muffled. Here is my EQ. Any chance I could improve on my EQ tweak? I just messed with the sliders using trial and error!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> HE-400 costs £300 the last time I checked UK prices... And even outside of UK it's priced at £240 which is still way over the budget of £150.
> The Denon for example costs about £115 in amazon.de.


So the HE-400 are the real deal then. I guess a good question to ask right now is, which headphones provide similar results for cheaper?


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> My Sound Blaster Z sound card advertises the use of 600 ohms headphones. I don't know if this is just marketing.


Yes it's just marketing. Ignore it.

They "support" headphones of that impedance but there's no way it'll ever drive them to their full potential. All that they are saying is they will work. A dedicated amp will be able to supply much more and cleaner power to them. I'd avoid headphones at and over 250Ohm if you don't want to go down the route of buying a dedicated amp.

*EDIT*: I should have clicked the link before posted, I was thinking of the old Sound Blaster cards, I've no idea about the new ones, I'd still be _very_ surprised if they could supply the necessary power to a pair of 600Ohm headphones on a par with a dedicated amp.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUDJ*
> 
> Yes it's just marketing. Ignore it.
> 
> They "support" headphones of that impedance but there's no way it'll ever drive them to their full potential. All that they are saying is they will work. A dedicated amp will be able to supply much more and cleaner power to them. I'd avoid headphones at and over 250Ohm if you don't want to go down the route of buying a dedicated amp.
> 
> *EDIT*: I should have clicked the link before posted, I was thinking of the old Sound Blaster cards, I've no idea about the new ones, I'd still be _very_ surprised if they could supply the necessary power to a pair of 600Ohm headphones on a par with a dedicated amp.


They seem to be very confident in their 600 ohms driving capability. Also, did you check out my EQ settings on the previous post?

Thank you.


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> They seem to be very confident in their 600 ohms driving capability. Also, did you check out my EQ settings on the previous post?
> 
> Thank you.


As I said, I'd be surprised, simply because of what a soundcard is able to contain. I would imagine there is indepth analysis of the soundcard over on Head-Fi, it would be worth doing some reading over there.

As for EQ, I've no idea, I don't use EQ


----------



## Alex132

Yeah just like my phone/Xonar DX with no powerful amp at all can drive my HD650s (300ohms i think) just "fine" - but there is a _massive_ improvement when I use my Magni with it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I can't really recommend the HE-400 with the £300 price tag as I paid £240/300€ for them (after testing them for 2 hours at a local shop).
Even Sennheiser HD600/HD650 are cheaper than the HE-400 in UK.
So what I recommend (for a £150 budget) are:
DT770 Pro 250ohm
DT990 Pro 250ohm
Denon AH-D600 (Personally I would go with this one)

Does ATH-M50X suffer from the small soundstage like the old M50?

And if you want to go over budget then the Sennheisers are good choices.


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks everyone!
Do you think I'd get better sound from replacing my sound card for something higher end? Or will I not see much of an improvement?
So many headphones to try, so little time. I might write these down on paper and go to the Mall to see if I can test them. (If they have them).


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Do you think I'd get better sound from replacing my sound card for something higher end? Or will I not see much of an improvement?
> So many headphones to try, so little time. I might write these down on paper and go to the Mall to see if I can test them. (If they have them).


DAC-wise - you won't see much of an improvement. But if you wanna drive higher resistance headphones, then a headphone amp would really help.

Your best bet, _if_ you want to go fully external, would be to pick up a Schiit stack (Magni + Modi) or to go for an O2 DAC/AMP combo.

Otherwise you could stick with your onboard soundcard and just grab an amp like the Schiit Magni.

Assuming you are getting headphones with more than like 32ohm of resistance.


----------



## superV

hi guys.
my roccat kave 5.1 died/got killed and i'm looking for new headset for gaming.
i have sound blaster z,so since my kave was true 5.1,i'm looking for a 7.1 real(no software surround) not sure yet,my some virtual is good,tell me.
and i like to listen music,most of the hip hop,and some basss will be good








what can you recommend?
i googled a bit and saw Razer Tiamat.
budget around 250€,and u sed that some headsets sounB z cant power them enough...
thanks and sorry if i post in the wrong thread









zzz no wireless


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> DAC-wise - you won't see much of an improvement. But if you wanna drive higher resistance headphones, then a headphone amp would really help.
> 
> Your best bet, _if_ you want to go fully external, would be to pick up a Schiit stack (Magni + Modi) or to go for an O2 DAC/AMP combo.
> 
> Otherwise you could stick with your onboard soundcard and just grab an amp like the Schiit Magni.
> 
> Assuming you are getting headphones with more than like 32ohm of resistance.


I use the Sound Blaster Z, not onboard.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> DAC-wise - you won't see much of an improvement. But if you wanna drive higher resistance headphones, then a headphone amp would really help.
> 
> Your best bet, _if_ you want to go fully external, would be to pick up a Schiit stack (Magni + Modi) or to go for an O2 DAC/AMP combo.
> 
> Otherwise you could stick with your onboard soundcard and just grab an amp like the Schiit Magni.
> 
> Assuming you are getting headphones with more than like 32ohm of resistance.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Sound Blaster Z, not onboard.
Click to expand...

I know - that's why I made that post. I was referring to the DAC of your soundcard.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> i have sound blaster z,so since my kave was true 5.1,i'm looking for a 7.1 real(no software surround) not sure yet,my some virtual is good,tell me.


"Real 7.1" is just a gimmick.

Quote:



> i googled a bit and saw Razer Tiamat.


Headsets typically have sucky sound. You're typically better off buying a real headphone and attaching a modmic onto it, for better mic and better sound. The Kingston HyperX Cloud from what I've heard from multiple people, is very good as far as headset goes. There are the headphone + modmic options, like ATH M40x. Sony MDR-7506. Or the DT770s. The Q701s and AD700x are for more serious FPS gamers.

Quote:



> budget around 250€,and u sed that some headsets sounB z cant power them enough...


Wut? Can't power a Razer headset? You'll be fine with onboard. hurr hurr u need liek super sound cardz to drive dis

Quote:


> thanks and sorry if i post in the wrong thread


No, this is the right thread.


----------



## Alex132

Those headsets with "5.1 surround GAMING" or whatever are complete non-sense.
Marketing gimmicks really. A good pair of headphones with virtualization will do better actually.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> Do you think I'd get better sound from replacing my sound card for something higher end? Or will I not see much of an improvement?
> So many headphones to try, so little time. I might write these down on paper and go to the Mall to see if I can test them. (If they have them).


If your main priority is gaming a DAC really isn't necessary. Your soundcard will be more than enough. For music it depends on the source files you're listening too. If you're only listening to 192kbps mp3's again your soundcard will be enough.

It's a shame the HE-400 is so expensive overseas. And the HD650 is cheaper?! It's the exact opposite over here.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> If your main priority is gaming a DAC really isn't necessary. Your soundcard will be more than enough. For music it depends on the source files you're listening too. If you're only listening to 192kbps mp3's again your soundcard will be enough.
> 
> It's a shame the HE-400 is so expensive overseas. And the HD650 is cheaper?! It's the exact opposite over here.


I play all kinds of games, including most AAA titles and a few smaller games. I certainly enjoy my music. The music format I use is often MP3 @ 320 kbps. I also use Spotify with is around 256 kbps (Not sure of the file type as it is streamed).

With all the suggested headphones, I'm very confused. If I got a good pair of cans, would I still need to mess with the EQ?


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Wut? Can't power a Razer headset? You'll be fine with onboard. hurr hurr u need liek super sound cardz to drive dis
> No, this is the right thread.


so ur saying,to buy stereo headphones and to add a mic ?


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> With all the suggested headphones, I'm very confused. If I got a good pair of cans, would I still need to mess with the EQ?


"Need" is a strong word, but if you mess with EQ on cheaper sets, you may still want to do it for more expensive sets.

There's no perfect headphone and nothing that inherent already has some kind of "optimal" EQ to begin with. In fact, what sounds right (even ignoring for any personal differences in taste, if any), literally depends on the shape of one's ears and thus varies from person to person. A lot of these better headphones are almost universally liked more in terms of sound than cheaper sets, and there's some chance you could be very pleased with the sound without EQ, but it's also likely that some kind of very specific EQ (some 8-band graphical EQ perhaps not being precise enough) might make you like the sound even more, if you ever found it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> With all the suggested headphones, I'm very confused. If I got a good pair of cans, would I still need to mess with the EQ?


If it has the sound signature you like, no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> so ur saying,to buy stereo headphones and to add a mic ?
> Yes.
> But if you're dead-set on a headset I'd grab the Kingston headset. I think the suggestions I gave are very good cost-effective solutions. There are definitely better headphones out there but they'll cost you more.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If it has the sound signature you like, no.


i have 250 euros=334$


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I play all kinds of games, including most AAA titles and a few smaller games. I certainly enjoy my music. The music format I use is often MP3 @ 320 kbps. I also use Spotify with is around 256 kbps (Not sure of the file type as it is streamed).
> 
> With all the suggested headphones, I'm very confused. If I got a good pair of cans, would I still need to mess with the EQ?


Well even if you listen to high quality mp3's it's not to say you won't enjoy them without a DAC. Even with my DAC I still listen to 160kbps files no problem. I try not to get too analytical about little things like that.

I know it's daunting, I still get that feeling when looking for a new pair of headphones. It helps to know which sound signature you like. Do you like aggressive treble, or smoother highs? More mid-bass or more sub-bass? You can kinda get an ideal about which you like with an EQ.
Take a look at this chart: http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm

Play with your EQ to get an idea what's more important to you. For instance: I personally don't care too much about mids. So I can EQ 310hz-1khz down pretty far and still enjoy the music. So when I read a review that says "these headphones have slightly recessed mids" it doesn't factor into my decision.

Now you can go over to Headfi and search for reviews about these headphones, see whether the sound descriptions of each headphones fit more or less what you're looking for. Another example is that my ears are sensitive to treble, so when I see "these headphones have aggressive treble" I know that fits less of what I want. I lean towards warmer headphones.

There's absolutely nothing wrong with EQ'ing. Everyone has slightly different taste, so you'll rarely find a headphone that's absolutely perfect. Even my favorite headphones still needed slight EQ adjustment to fit my preferences. When looking for a headphone just try to get the closest to what you think you'd like. Then use slight EQ adjustments to get that much closer. Everyone will have different impressions of headphones, so read several reviews to help conceptualize their sound.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Well even if you listen to high quality mp3's it's not to say you won't enjoy them without a DAC. Even with my DAC I still listen to 160kbps files no problem. I try not to get too analytical about little things like that.
> 
> I know it's daunting, I still get that feeling when looking for a new pair of headphones. It helps to know which sound signature you like. Do you like aggressive treble, or smoother highs? More mid-bass or more sub-bass? You can kinda get an ideal about which you like with an EQ.
> Take a look at this chart: http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm
> 
> Play with your EQ to get an idea what's more important to you. For instance: I personally don't care too much about mids. So I can EQ 310hz-1khz down pretty far and still enjoy the music. So when I read a review that says "these headphones have slightly recessed mids" it doesn't factor into my decision.
> 
> Now you can go over to Headfi and search for reviews about these headphones, see whether the sound descriptions of each headphones fit more or less what you're looking for. Another example is that my ears are sensitive to treble, so when I see "these headphones have aggressive treble" I know that fits less of what I want. I lean towards warmer headphones.
> 
> There's absolutely nothing wrong with EQ'ing. Everyone has slightly different taste, so you'll rarely find a headphone that's absolutely perfect. Even my favorite headphones still needed slight EQ adjustment to fit my preferences. When looking for a headphone just try to get the closest to what you think you'd like. Then use slight EQ adjustments to get that much closer. Everyone will have different impressions of headphones, so read several reviews to help conceptualize their sound.


Thank you for this very informative information.
Speaking of EQ's, I found myself increasing the 8K and 16K levels very high as my current headphones are extremely muffled. I am very new to all this, and that chart does not make much sense to me right now. All I can say right now is that I love a clear, crisp and full immersive sound, whilst retaining good strong clear snappy full bass. (Not the cheap bass that punches your ears. It's hard to describe)


----------



## Tiihokatti

I would say that you won't need EQ in HE-500 tier headphones. Which is in the world-class tier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> hi guys.
> my roccat kave 5.1 died/got killed and i'm looking for new headset for gaming.
> i have sound blaster z,so since my kave was true 5.1,i'm looking for a 7.1 real(no software surround) not sure yet,my some virtual is good,tell me.
> and i like to listen music,most of the hip hop,and some basss will be good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what can you recommend?
> i googled a bit and saw Razer Tiamat.
> budget around 250€,and u sed that some headsets sounB z cant power them enough...
> thanks and sorry if i post in the wrong thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zzz no wireless


Been there, done that.
Absolutely horrible in every possible way imaginable.

My recommendations (from cheapest):
AKG K612 Pro
DT770 Pro
DT990 Pro
AKG K701
AKG K702
AKG Q701
DT880 Premium

And stick with the SBX surround from the SBZ.
As for mic, anything from


http://imgur.com/bKU4H

 and zalman clip-on to Samson Go Mic and Snowball. And your SBZ should also have a "beamforming mic".

PS. I'm expecting that the cans are used purely for gaming, so don't expect any strong bass from the AKG cans. And if you must have a headset: Cloud, PC350SE, ONE.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I would say that you won't need EQ in HE-500 tier headphones. Which is in the world-class tier.
> Been there, done that.
> Absolutely horrible in every possible way imaginable.
> 
> My recommendations (from cheapest):
> AKG K612 Pro
> DT770 Pro
> DT990 Pro
> AKG K701
> AKG K702
> AKG Q701
> DT880 Premium
> 
> And stick with the SBX surround from the SBZ.
> As for mic, anything from
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bKU4H
> 
> and zalman clip-on to Samson Go Mic and Snowball. And your SBZ should also have a "beamforming mic".
> 
> PS. I'm expecting that the cans are used purely for gaming, so don't expect any strong bass from the AKG cans. And if you must have a headset: Cloud, PC350SE, ONE.


wow,thanks for answers.
well that beyer+mic mod looks very cool.
i saw lots of reviews bout beyers and there are different Ohm versions,so which one?
and people say that DT990 are better for bass for hip hop/dub music.
what can u say?
and will sound blaster z power those beasts?cuz all reviewers say that need amp,cuz they sound not good on a mobo card.
thanks


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> wow,thanks for answers.
> well that beyer+mic mod looks very cool.
> i saw lots of reviews bout beyers and there are different Ohm versions,so which one?
> and people say that DT990 are better for bass for hip hop/dub music.
> what can u say?
> and will sound blaster z power those beasts?cuz all reviewers say that need amp,cuz they sound not good on a mobo card.
> thanks


For gaming the SBZ should be more than enough. Of course an O2 would be an upgrade but you can get that later if you ever feel the need. But at that point you could go straight for the kill with ODAC+O2.

You can read review for all of the cans from MLEHGG.
But in general: AKG cans are for competitive gamers and Beyer cans are for gamers that want immersion (bass rumble). And the 250ohm Beyers are fine, even if there are small sonic differences.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm surprised that the only headset that gets mentioned are the Sennheiser and BeyerDynamic ones. Another option would be the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's (and the closed back AG1's) if a high quality headset is considered absolutely mandatory. Like any headset though, you pay more for the convenience of having the whole setup in one package.


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> For gaming the SBZ should be more than enough. Of course an O2 would be an upgrade but you can get that later if you ever feel the need. But at that point you could go straight for the kill with ODAC+O2.
> 
> You can read review for all of the cans from MLEHGG.
> But in general: AKG cans are for competitive gamers and Beyer cans are for gamers that want immersion (bass rumble). And the 250ohm Beyers are fine, even if there are small sonic differences.


ok.last question.with my roccat kave i was using them even as speakers.volume to 80 and playing bf4 at the same time i was on teamspeak,and the mic didn't register the sound(i keep voice activation around -10 db)i'm asking this since people say that these headphones kinda let sound to expand outside the cups,so i don't want to create noise while i'm playing on teamspeak.

i also saw the sennheiser g4me zero for gaming and saw positive things about them.
what can u say?sbz will be enough for them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm surprised that the only headset that gets mentioned are the Sennheiser and BeyerDynamic ones. Another option would be the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's (and the closed back AG1's) if a high quality headset is considered absolutely mandatory. Like any headset though, you pay more for the convenience of having the whole setup in one package.


Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's are very bad in terms on comfort,and they fall off from ur head if u don't put a rubber band,and that mic wil stay in ur face even u don't need it.

still looking to get the best as possible even if it will be headphone+mic,so no hurry


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ok.last question.with my roccat kave i was using them even as speakers.volume to 80 and playing bf4 at the same time i was on teamspeak,and the mic didn't register the sound(i keep voice activation around -10 db)i'm asking this since people say that these headphones kinda let sound to expand outside the cups,so i don't want to create noise while i'm playing on teamspeak.
> 
> i also saw the sennheiser g4me zero for gaming and saw positive things about them.
> what can u say?sbz will be enough for them?
> Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's are very bad in terms on comfort,and they fall off from ur head if u don't put a rubber band,and that mic wil stay in ur face even u don't need it.
> 
> still looking to get the best as possible even if it will be headphone+mic,so no hurry


The mic won't be an issue with open back headphones. You are much louder than you think when you talk, which is also the reason why most people prefer open back headphones for gaming (so they don't literally shout at the mic).

The Sennheisers are fine too, basically the only headsets recommended along with the overpriced ATH-ADG1 and MMX300. HyperX Cloud is also a good budget solution (but the mic is what it is).
Keep in mind that all the *good* modern headsets are just modified versions of the normal headphones with a $5 mic attached to it (literally). I'm using a 2€ ebay mic with my DT770, and the quality is as good as any of my other headsets/mics (MMX2, Zalman clip-on, etc). *BOOM* The 133€ DT770 turned into a 300€ MMX300.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's are very bad in terms on comfort,and they fall off from ur head if u don't put a rubber band,and that mic wil stay in ur face even u don't need it.
> 
> still looking to get the best as possible even if it will be headphone+mic,so no hurry


Out of sheer curiosity, where have you seen this mentioned? The ATH-A700X's and ATH-A900X's they were based upon are reported to be some of the most comfortable headphones out there, and in a number of areas are highly recommended for gaming due to their wide sound stage and that previously mentioned comfort. Yes, the wings won't fit every shape of head, but pretty much every review out there (including Amazon ones!) comment about how comfortable they are. So I'm rather curious as to where this impression of a rubber band being required to keep them on is from.

Also, the ADG1's are marketed as a gaming headset. Most competitive games promote the use of voice for team tactics, as well as being able to react a LOT faster to things by talking versus trying to type. In fact, many clans/guilds REQUIRE the use of voice for any form of team operations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Keep in mind that all the modern headsets are just modified versions of the normal headphones with a $5 mic attached to it (literally). I'm using a 2€ ebay mic with my DT770, and the quality is as good as any of my other headsets/mics (MMX2, Zalman clip-on, etc). *BOOM* The 133€ DT770 turned into a 300€ MMX300.


I could have sworn that both Sennheiser and Audio Technica claim the microphones they use in their headsets are equivalent to $100+ USD microphones (Audio Technica claims theirs is equivalent to a $120 USD mic they offer), with the technologies coming directly from their own live (and studio) applications of microphone technologies. An actual proper microphone should provide better clarity, not to mention noise rejection assuming it's set up properly... When compared to a lower end (say, Steel Series Siberia) headset.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, where have you seen this mentioned? The ATH-A700X's and ATH-A900X's they were based upon are reported to be some of the most comfortable headphones out there, and in a number of areas are highly recommended for gaming due to their wide sound stage and that previously mentioned comfort. Yes, the wings won't fit every shape of head, but pretty much every review out there (including Amazon ones!) comment about how comfortable they are. So I'm rather curious as to where this impression of a rubber band being required to keep them on is from.
> 
> Also, the ADG1's are marketed as a gaming headset. Most competitive games promote the use of voice for team tactics, as well as being able to react a LOT faster to things by talking versus trying to type. In fact, many clans/guilds REQUIRE the use of voice for any form of team operations.
> I could have sworn that both Sennheiser and Audio Technica claim the microphones they use in their headsets are equivalent to $100+ USD microphones (Audio Technica claims theirs is equivalent to a $120 USD mic they offer), with the technologies coming directly from their own live (and studio) applications of microphone technologies. An actual proper microphone should provide better clarity, not to mention noise rejection assuming it's set up properly... When compared to a lower end (say, Steel Series Siberia) headset.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, where have you seen this mentioned? The ATH-A700X's and ATH-A900X's they were based upon are reported to be some of the most comfortable headphones out there, and in a number of areas are highly recommended for gaming due to their wide sound stage and that previously mentioned comfort. Yes, the wings won't fit every shape of head, but pretty much every review out there (including Amazon ones!) comment about how comfortable they are. So I'm rather curious as to where this impression of a rubber band being required to keep them on is from.


AT headphones are notorious for not fitting well with smaller heads or coneheads. They fit very well with bigger heads, but their clamping force and adjustment "wings" are typically too loose for smaller/pointy heads, hence the rubber band mod. The flip side is, due to the much lower clamping force, they are "comfortable" no matter what in that they rest around your ears, but it certainly sucks if you head bang or shake your head. This is also coming from personal experience way back when I actually had the AD700 personally.

TL/DR: Big head good, smaller/pointy heads bad due to wings and clamping force


----------



## superV

ok so i'm going with the beyerdynamic DT 990 premium.
now i need to find a mic to make the mod.i had a mic form my fatal1ty but cant find it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ok so i'm going with the beyerdynamic DT 990 premium.
> now i need to find a mic to make the mod.i had a mic form my fatal1ty but cant find it.


Pretty sure that they were talking about this http://www.modmic.com/


----------



## superV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty sure that they were talking about this http://www.modmic.com/


ye but no trace of them here in europe.
so i'll buy a new creative fatal1ty headset very cheap 35 euros and cable and i'll do this mod


http://imgur.com/bKU4H


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> ye but no trace of them here in europe.
> so i'll buy a new creative fatal1ty headset very cheap 35 euros and cable and i'll do this mod
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/bKU4H


Oh, ok. I remember seeing that or something similar a long time ago. I guess I had forgotten all about that haha. Let us know how it all goes when you get it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> AT headphones are notorious for not fitting well with smaller heads or coneheads. They fit very well with bigger heads, but their clamping force and adjustment "wings" are typically too loose for smaller/pointy heads, hence the rubber band mod. The flip side is, due to the much lower clamping force, they are "comfortable" no matter what in that they rest around your ears, but it certainly sucks if you head bang or shake your head. This is also coming from personal experience way back when I actually had the AD700 personally.
> 
> TL/DR: Big head good, smaller/pointy heads bad due to wings and clamping force


Such is very good to know. I never would have thought about such things since I have a head that some days feels like it's the size of Texas (but smaller than Dib's). I've even found my original pair of m50's to be too tight (when new anyways, a few months later they were good).

As for headbanging, I'm not prone to that these days.

Thanks for the explanation! ^-&


----------



## Totally Dubbed

For OC'ing Noob:
I know I wouldn't be active, but I've recently reviewed the Kennerton (Fischer Audio) Magister - that retail at around £475 / $800, and here's my comments on its sound quality:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The sound quality was something I was curious about - the 002w's were somewhat a headphone equivalent to the Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII's, and I was therefore wondering if the Magister would sound the same. I'm personally very glad to say: No, they don't remind me at all of the 002w's signature, which was mid centric. In fact the Magister is quite a flat sounding headphone with a lot of bass capabilities. I would say it is slightly skewed towards a V shape sound frequency, therefore meaning it isn't totally boring to listen to (unlike audiophile headphones out there), but they're definitely not like my Denon AH-D2000's which are bassy headphones.
The sound quality actually greatly impressed me, not only due to its perfect bass extension, but also it's accurate (and not peaking) highs and very pleasant and somewhat forward mids. What's more is that these are the first closed-back headphone that I can say: The soundstage is absolutely insane. It sure isn't like an open-back headphone where you have an "airy" sound, but as far as width, music separation, and musicality, it's absolutely amazing. Definitely the best closed-back headphone for soundstage. That's saying quite a lot, at its price range, but I would choose these headphones for soundstage over something like the Fostex TH-900's or even the Audeze LCD-XC. In fact, for overall sound I would actually prefer the Kennerton over the two models listed (which are both extremely well sought after closed back headphones - which are at least twice as expensive than the Kennerton's). I know it's extremely high praise, especially from someone that loves his Denon AH-D2000's and therefore loves the Fostex TH-900 (but not its price) - these Kennertons are really top-quality headphones.
If you want mid centric headphones, then sure get something like the HD700/800's but if you want a little bass and "meaty sound", then the Kennerton's should probably top that pile. As far as I'm aware, I can't think of a single close-back headphone that would really challenge them. I do remember demo'ing some JVC Victor headphones and thinking those were the best, but now I'm not too sure.
I can't go as far as saying these are the best all-round closed back headphones I've heard, but in terms of ownership, these to me are the best. Yet despite this, I still use my more comfortable Denon AH-D2000's as I prefer its more V shaped sound signature over the more flat/neutral sounding Magister.



Can't quite stress this enough - possibly the best closed-back headphones I've come across.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Such is very good to know. I never would have thought about such things since I have a head that some days feels like it's the size of Texas (but smaller than Dib's). I've even found my original pair of m50's to be too tight (when new anyways, a few months later they were good).
> 
> As for headbanging, I'm not prone to that these days.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation! ^-&


Hey, glad that info helps you out! As for head banging, a simple nod actually can knock them off. They are VERY loose on smaller head sizes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> For OC'ing Noob:
> I know I wouldn't be active, but I've recently reviewed the Kennerton (Fischer Audio) Magister - that retail at around £475 / $800, and here's my comments on its sound quality:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The sound quality was something I was curious about - the 002w's were somewhat a headphone equivalent to the Fischer Audio DBA-02 MKII's, and I was therefore wondering if the Magister would sound the same. I'm personally very glad to say: No, they don't remind me at all of the 002w's signature, which was mid centric. In fact the Magister is quite a flat sounding headphone with a lot of bass capabilities. I would say it is slightly skewed towards a V shape sound frequency, therefore meaning it isn't totally boring to listen to (unlike audiophile headphones out there), but they're definitely not like my Denon AH-D2000's which are bassy headphones.
> The sound quality actually greatly impressed me, not only due to its perfect bass extension, but also it's accurate (and not peaking) highs and very pleasant and somewhat forward mids. What's more is that these are the first closed-back headphone that I can say: The soundstage is absolutely insane. It sure isn't like an open-back headphone where you have an "airy" sound, but as far as width, music separation, and musicality, it's absolutely amazing. Definitely the best closed-back headphone for soundstage. That's saying quite a lot, at its price range, but I would choose these headphones for soundstage over something like the Fostex TH-900's or even the Audeze LCD-XC. In fact, for overall sound I would actually prefer the Kennerton over the two models listed (which are both extremely well sought after closed back headphones - which are at least twice as expensive than the Kennerton's). I know it's extremely high praise, especially from someone that loves his Denon AH-D2000's and therefore loves the Fostex TH-900 (but not its price) - these Kennertons are really top-quality headphones.
> If you want mid centric headphones, then sure get something like the HD700/800's but if you want a little bass and "meaty sound", then the Kennerton's should probably top that pile. As far as I'm aware, I can't think of a single close-back headphone that would really challenge them. I do remember demo'ing some JVC Victor headphones and thinking those were the best, but now I'm not too sure.
> I can't go as far as saying these are the best all-round closed back headphones I've heard, but in terms of ownership, these to me are the best. Yet despite this, I still use my more comfortable Denon AH-D2000's as I prefer its more V shaped sound signature over the more flat/neutral sounding Magister.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't quite stress this enough - possibly the best closed-back headphones I've come across.


How do these actually compare to the AKG K550 soundstage? You know how much I love those!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey, glad that info helps you out! As for head banging, a simple nod actually can knock them off. They are VERY loose on smaller head sizes.
> How do these actually compare to the AKG K550 soundstage? You know how much I love those!


Despite loving the 551 (brother of 550) and still rating them 10/10 for soundstage, due to their more "open approach", the Kennerton smash them in every way apart from "airy sound".
In other words it isn't trying to be an open back headphone, it's a closed back one.
The resonance and depth + width mate...insane.
You could say almost like a Sennheiser IE8 that actually has purpose, unlike the Sennheiser's that just go wide and long and don't hit the target.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Despite loving the 551 (brother of 550) and still rating them 10/10 for soundstage, due to their more "open approach", the Kennerton smash them in every way apart from "airy sound".
> In other words it isn't trying to be an open back headphone, it's a closed back one.
> The resonance and depth + width mate...insane.
> You could say almost like a Sennheiser IE8 that actually has purpose, unlike the Sennheiser's that just go wide and long and don't hit the target.


Sounds great. I wonder if any store demos them around my parts...


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sounds great. I wonder if any store demos them around my parts...


cons: Availability.
Hard to find mate!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> cons: Availability.
> Hard to find mate!


Bah.... thanks for the info regardless!


----------



## Arizonian

Well it seems my Modi DAC is no longer being recognized by playback devices.

I tried different USB cord, different USB ports, verified USB ports are working for other USB peripherals in same ports. Device manager only shows this not being recognized and no other issues. I'm stumped.

It started a few days ago, a day later while sitting at my desk I hear USB connecting and my DAC is being listed again in playback devices out of no where. Excited I listen to Rush for a couple hours, all worked great. I didn't ask why at this point. This morning I hear what I thought was a connecting USB but turns out it was my DAC no longer being recognized again.

AMP or DAC, it can't recognizes either together or DAC alone. I went through this before and sent back my DAC and this is the RMA.

If I'm missing anything before I make another RMA process wanted to check with you guys here. What might cause a sporadic failure other than DAC being bad at this point?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well it seems my Modi DAC is no longer being recognized by playback devices.
> 
> I tried different USB cord, different USB ports, verified USB ports are working for other USB peripherals in same ports. Device manager only shows this not being recognized and no other issues. I'm stumped.
> 
> It started a few days ago, a day later while sitting at my desk I hear USB connecting and my DAC is being listed again in playback devices out of no where. Excited I listen to Rush for a couple hours, all worked great. I didn't ask why at this point. This morning I hear what I thought was a connecting USB but turns out it was my DAC no longer being recognized again.
> 
> AMP or DAC, it can't recognizes either together or DAC alone. I went through this before and sent back my DAC and this is the RMA.
> 
> If I'm missing anything before I make another RMA process wanted to check with you guys here. What might cause a sporadic failure other than DAC being bad at this point?


A few questions:

1. When you say not recognized, do you mean Device Manager can't see it as well?
2. Does the same thing happen with other computers?
3. Have you tried a different cable?
4. Under what circumstance did it stop working to begin with?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1. When you say not recognized, do you mean Device Manager can't see it as well?
> 2. Does the same thing happen with other computers?
> 3. Have you tried a different cable?
> 4. Under what circumstance did it stop working to begin with?


1. Yes in device manager there's a problem and in sound playback its not connected at all.
2. Haven't tried my other computer. Will have to do that.
3. Yes I did try another cable.
4. Went to turn on the amp and it just didn't get recognized. Did nothing different.

So doing nothing a day later I was just surfing, out of the blue USB sound connecting shows it started working. Late next day not even near my computer I hear it disconnect.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 1. Yes in device manager there's a problem and in sound playback its not connected at all.
> 2. Haven't tried my other computer. Will have to do that.
> 3. Yes I did try another cable.
> 4. Went to turn on the amp and it just didn't get recognized. Did nothing different.
> 
> So doing nothing a day later I was just surfing, out of the blue USB sound connecting shows it started working. Late next day not even near my computer I hear it disconnect.


1. If it shows up in device manager, in my experience that usually suggests a driver issue. Have you tried uninstalling the driver and then plugging it back in?
4. I meant did it crackle/pop and go out, did it just suddenly go out, ect?


----------



## Alex132

Have you tried to see if it will work on another computer?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Have you tried to see if it will work on another computer?


That was his answer #2


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. If it shows up in device manager, in my experience that usually suggests a driver issue. Have you tried uninstalling the driver and then plugging it back in?
> 4. I meant did it crackle/pop and go out, did it just suddenly go out, ect?


1. It shows up in device manager but isn't working properly. Shiit doesn't have drivers, if they do I can't find them and haven't used any until now. If you have a link I'd love it as that might be my problem and not the DAC.









4. No noise at all just USB sound connecting and USB sound disconnecting, that's it. And when they were working they were working flawlessly no crackling sounds or anything.


----------



## pez

I can only find Windows Drivers for the Gungnir and Bifrost, but nothing for the Modi.

Not sure if you've tried since you posted, but does it work on a different system? Also, power is critical to the Modi as it comes from the same interface it's receiving audio, so a non-primary or non-powered USB port will cause problems.

Also, have you tried uninstalling the device, deleting the 'drivers' and all?


----------



## roflcopter159

Do you have a powered USB hub you could try connecting it to? As pez pointed out, it could be potentially caused by the USB port not delivering the power.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bah.... thanks for the info regardless!


Pleasure.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can only find Windows Drivers for the Gungnir and Bifrost, but nothing for the Modi.
> 
> Not sure if you've tried since you posted, but does it work on a different system? Also, power is critical to the Modi as it comes from the same interface it's receiving audio, so a non-primary or non-powered USB port will cause problems.
> 
> Also, have you tried uninstalling the device, deleting the 'drivers' and all?






No updated driver available. Uninstalled driver and re-installed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Do you have a powered USB hub you could try connecting it to? As pez pointed out, it could be potentially caused by the USB port not delivering the power.


No powered USB but that's my next step I guess. Good suggestion from both of you.

All are motherboard USB ports Z77 board. Haven't tried it on my second rig but doubtful. I remember last time I went through this trying another rig didn't make a difference.


----------



## superV

just made the order:


bought the fatal1ty's to get the mic cuz i didn't find other mic's and prices are crazy,so better to have a headset laying around for future ICE for same price and just get the mic and do the mic mod with beyerdynamic









i ordered the DT 990 for the bass since i listen a lot of rap.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superV*
> 
> just made the order:
> 
> 
> bought the fatal1ty's to get the mic cuz i didn't find other mic's and prices are crazy,so better to have a headset laying around for future ICE for same price and just get the mic and do the mic mod with beyerdynamic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ordered the DT 990 for the bass since i listen a lot of rap.


The Exibel headset mic also works well for the mic mod. But unfortunately the places where it's sold is very limited...


----------



## phillyd

Razer has their headphone stand for $40. Not bad design or price IMO.

http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-accessories/razer-headphone-stand


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Razer has their headphone stand for $40. Not bad design or price IMO.
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-accessories/razer-headphone-stand


For me personally, the design is meh and the price is kind of yucky...


----------



## khemist

Got a Dragonfly to go with my DT770's.


----------



## Alex132

I'm just gonna keep using my monitor


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Got a Dragonfly to go with my DT770's.


Why not get something cheaper/better but less portable?


----------



## khemist

It was an impulse buy really, it will do for now.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Razer has their headphone stand for $40. Not bad design or price IMO.
> 
> http://www.razerzone.com/gaming-accessories/razer-headphone-stand


Prefer my stands.



Small, looks nice, $35, all metal. Bonus points if your headphones happen to be silvery or black!


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/f0teoVPej

I see Silverstone have released one, Silverstone SST-EBA01.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No updated driver available. Uninstalled driver and re-installed.
> No powered USB but that's my next step I guess. Good suggestion from both of you.
> 
> All are motherboard USB ports Z77 board. Haven't tried it on my second rig but doubtful. I remember last time I went through this trying another rig didn't make a difference.


That's so strange. Curious question, but was your power cable, and USB port specific consistent from your last unit (the one you RMA'd before) and this unit? I wonder if you could have some kinda power issue with your motherboard's USB ports causing something to go awry.


----------



## Nirvashpilot

Just joined the forum, and of course had to jump on board the Hi Fi head train. I have a couple different pairs of phones, but so far my favorite are my ATH-A900X's.


----------



## skyn3t

I need a new can's any recommendation "not going crazy priced headphones" I'm still use my HD 555.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's so strange. Curious question, but was your power cable, and USB port specific consistent from your last unit (the one you RMA'd before) and this unit? I wonder if you could have some kinda power issue with your motherboard's USB ports causing something to go awry.


Good questions.

My power supply connections have not changed since mother board was first hooked up. I tested the DAC in various USB ports and switched other USB devices like keyboard and mouse to verify those ports worked. None of them work with the DAC but do work with my other devices.

Only thing I haven't tried yet, which I will do tomorrow is try the DAC on my upstairs rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nirvashpilot*
> 
> Just joined the forum, and of course had to jump on board the Hi Fi head train. I have a couple different pairs of phones, but so far my favorite are my ATH-A900X's.


Welcome to OCN.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a new can's any recommendation "not going crazy priced headphones" I'm still use my HD 555.


I won't be the one making suggestions, but list some of your favorite type of music. May help the local guru's narrow down something suited to your needs.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I need a new can's any recommendation "not going crazy priced headphones" I'm still use my HD 555.


A specific price range, your tastes (dark, bright, bassy, treble heavy, etc.) and any limitations to your set up would be good. For $200 or less, the HiFiMan HE-300 are brilliant. They have a dark tilt and nice, moderately well-extended bass. They sound juicy. The DT-880 Pro might be a good option for a more analytical and bright headphone. The Denon D2000 is a great closed can too.


----------



## Angrychair

I really like that silverstone stand. I require a big surface area at the contact point, as to not burn in a dent in the top pad.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nirvashpilot*
> 
> Just joined the forum, and of course had to jump on board the Hi Fi head train. I have a couple different pairs of phones, but so far my favorite are my ATH-A900X's.


Welcome







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good questions.
> 
> My power supply connections have not changed since mother board was first hooked up. I tested the DAC in various USB ports and switched other USB devices like keyboard and mouse to verify those ports worked. None of them work with the DAC but do work with my other devices.
> 
> Only thing I haven't tried yet, which I will do tomorrow is try the DAC on my upstairs rig.
> Welcome to OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be the one making suggestions, but list some of your favorite type of music. May help the local guru's narrow down something suited to your needs.


Yeah, just a thought. I have an issue which I still haven't resolved with my case (which is a bad ground) on the front USB ports. Unfortunately something like that could be PSU or mobo related. If you're handy with a multi-meter, you could just test each port for consistency.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wanted to give you guys a head's up on the following deals:

- BeyerDynamics DT880 600 Ohm $249 ($349 on Amazon Prime)
- Audioengine A5+ $299 ($399 on Amazon Prime)


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wanted to give you guys a head's up on the following deals:
> 
> - BeyerDynamics DT880 600 Ohm $249 ($349 on Amazon Prime)
> - Audioengine A5+ $299 ($399 on Amazon Prime)


I have been looking for A5+'s!

Got a guest link for that site?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have been looking for A5+'s!
> 
> Got a guest link for that site?


No, but here is a screenshot for it.



Could always just register an account. They have some nice drops so its worth it IMO.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I have been looking for A5+'s!
> 
> Got a guest link for that site?
> 
> 
> 
> No, but here is a screenshot for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Could always just register an account. They have some nice drops so its worth it IMO.
Click to expand...

It looks like you have to login with facebook? I'm an idiot.

I guess the A5+ will only be in white then? And from what I can tell.. no shipping to South Africa?

Damn shame, I REALLY love the look of the Bamboo A5+


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It looks like you have to login with facebook?


https://www.massdrop.com



Shouldn't have to. I don't have a FaceBook account and was able to make a MD account. FaceBook is simply an alternate method of signing in as far as I can tell.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It looks like you have to login with facebook?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't have to. I don't have a FaceBook account and was able to make a MD account. FaceBook is simply an alternate method of signing in as far as I can tell.
Click to expand...

Yeah, hence why I crossed that out









Also any idea about international shipping? I assume it has none if it states "+18$ shipping to the USA"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, hence why I crossed that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also any idea about international shipping? I assume it has none if it states "+18$ shipping to the USA"


Hmm... I am not sure. You can trying contacting them about it to see. International shipping for huge powered speakers would be a king's ransom though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, hence why I crossed that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also any idea about international shipping? I assume it has none if it states "+18$ shipping to the USA"
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I am not sure. You can trying contacting them about it to see. International shipping for huge powered speakers would be a king's ransom though.
Click to expand...

True, I guess... eugh..

Yeah no idea how I'd even get them here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Easiest way is to have a friend buy them for you after you pay them and have them ship it to you. Not sure what your country's custom policies are though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Easiest way is to have a friend buy them for you after you pay them and have them ship it to you. Not sure what your country's custom policies are though.


Not that bad, but generally up to 21% tax.

I guess I could order them from Canada or Japan - wonder which one will be cheaper









First gotta spend money on upgrading my rig, then speakers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah, hence why I crossed that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also any idea about international shipping? I assume it has none if it states "+18$ shipping to the USA"


I know once I signed up (withot facebook, just a regular account on their site) and told it I was in Canada it automatically tells me what shipping costs are to Canada (or in rare cases, that they can't ship to me - some drops are US only apparently).

Still can't believe that keypuller had shipping that was more expensive than the item! ($6 keypuller, $9 shipping lol).

Thankfully, shipping is fairly reasonable with MassDrop I've found.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wanted to give you guys a head's up on the following deals:
> 
> - BeyerDynamics DT880 600 Ohm $249 ($349 on Amazon Prime)
> - Audioengine A5+ $299 ($399 on Amazon Prime)


Very cool, I'll spread this around.


----------



## HesterDW

Before you RMA again check this thread out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It looks like you have to login with facebook? I'm an idiot.
> 
> I guess the A5+ will only be in white then? And from what I can tell.. no shipping to South Africa?
> 
> Damn shame, I REALLY love the look of the Bamboo A5+


No international shipping. But for anyone else wondering about the color, they are available in Black, White, or Bamboo (+$50).


----------



## skyn3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I won't be the one making suggestions, but list some of your favorite type of music. May help the local guru's narrow down something suited to your needs.


Rock, Pop and Metal.
more like this
















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> A specific price range, your tastes (dark, bright, bassy, treble heavy, etc.) and any limitations to your set up would be good. For $200 or less, the HiFiMan HE-300 are brilliant. They have a dark tilt and nice, moderately well-extended bass. They sound juicy. The DT-880 Pro might be a good option for a more analytical and bright headphone. The Denon D2000 is a great closed can too.


I heard good things about the HE-300 not much fan of Denon but the DT-880 Pro looks astonished.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> I heard good things about the HE-300 not much fan of Denon but the DT-880 Pro looks astonished.


I'd say the DT880's would probably end up fatiguing but it's entirely reliant on your taste. The HD598, HD600 and HE-400 are some other good options.


----------



## BoredErica

Tyll likes Beats.

umad?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyll likes Beats.
> umad?


Audio reviewer with massive static in his video


----------



## BoredErica

Yea, well. It's somewhat ironic but if I had to pick a prominent reviewer on Headfi I think is worth listening to, it'd be Tyll. All the "Beats sound worse than my farts" posts in various forums just show how closed-minded and immature some people are. It's a new revision that many people have never tried before. For people that like measurements:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/BeatsSoloII2014.pdf

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/SennheiserMomentum.pdf

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/VModaXS.pdf

People have disliked other headphones for less, but still, it doesn't seem like complete and utter trash even when compared to the competition at the price point. Since Beats is still the brand most people go to for audio, Beats is upping the audio quality of many, many people.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Headfi


I really have little-to-no respect for that circle-jerk of a community.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I really have little-to-no respect for that circle-jerk of a community.


I've been confused about this for a while, and only just realised the "scaling" argument - e.g. "The HD650s sound sooooo much better if you put them on more $$$ amps" is just another audiophile excuse to recommend extremely expensive equipment. Much like the idea that headphones can "sing" on speaker taps.

What utter bollocks, either it provides the power & voltage (with correct output resistance) or it doesn't. Loads of extra power/voltage doesn't help one jot if they aren't being used.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I really have little-to-no respect for that circle-jerk of a community.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been confused about this for a while, and only just realised the "scaling" argument - e.g. "The HD650s sound _sooooo _much better if you put them on more $$$ amps" is just another audiophile excuse to recommend extremely expensive equipment. Much like the idea that headphones can "sing" on speaker taps.
> 
> What utter bollocks, either it provides the power & voltage (with correct output resistance) or it doesn't. Loads of extra power/voltage doesn't help one jot if they aren't being used.
Click to expand...

There are just too many examples of how toxic that whole community is really.

Basically summed up: If you don't like their idea of "sound" then you shouldn't be there and will get banned.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> There are just too many examples of how toxic that whole community is really.
> 
> Basically summed up: If you don't like their idea of "sound" then you shouldn't be there and will get banned.


As long as you realise "night and day" means 5% at best and that "slightly/a bit" means placebo it can be somewhat useful.

Edit: they are very good at listening to wallets though.


----------



## BoredErica

There are different types of people in each community... I suppose if you're a Hydrogenaudio member that buys higher end headphones, you'll end up in the Sound Science section of Headfi instead. It's also a good resource for various problems. Regardless, your own argument works against you: Headfi is a major Beats-hating place, they're all about high end, non-mainstream brands. Beats don't fit into either category and is the default target for members to lash out against. You might bring up the "It's just Headfi talking" argument if Headfi was still saying Beats sucked even if it weren't, not the other way around. You can also look at the measurements and try to see how good or bad the headphone is. It's also not a circlejerk if there's disagreements, and people on Headfi have a hard time stomaching what Tyll is saying. And if you say the rest of the forum is a circlejerk but Tyll, who was the one to break a commonly held belief, is not, that still doesn't discredit Tyll.

The argument basically went from: The old Beats really sucked, to, current Beats are still overpriced (meaning they are not utter garbage anymore, notice the concession) to, well, I hate having to wear that type of headphone on my head in public (which is a point about how fashionable a headphone is to wear outside, which is a non-audio-quality, non-comfort related reason which Headfiers and many non-Headfiers alike attack, notice the hypocrisy) and then the plastic build quality.

See, this isn't a circlejerk at all. Now we're off my original topic onto attacking Headfi.

Point here is, one of the types of people you would think hates Beats, is coming around and saying they're pretty good, contrary to popular opinion on both Headfi and off of Headfi on many forums. Maybe we should try their latest models if it's convenient, to draw our own conclusions instead of assuming stuffz.


----------



## Moragg

I thought Tyll said the new Solo2 were actually really good for the money? I'm glad he did as I expect most of the other reviewers wouldn't dare try, let alone recommend Beats over all their favourite niche brands.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I thought Tyll said the new Solo2 were actually really good for the money? I'm glad he did as I expect most of the other reviewers wouldn't dare try, let alone recommend Beats over all their favourite niche brands.


That's the entire point: What the hell does Headfi have to do with this?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yea, well. It's somewhat ironic but if I had to pick a prominent reviewer on Headfi I think is worth listening to, it'd be Tyll.


That's where it came from.

And I just don't view that forum as really, a legitimate source of information anymore.

No discredit to any members of it, because I am very sure that there are really good reviews on there, it's just the overall community of headfi might as well create a new device to measure the placebo effect for sound.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's where it came from.
> 
> And I just don't view that forum as really, a legitimate source of information anymore.
> 
> No discredit to any members of it, because I am very sure that there are really good reviews on there, it's just the overall community of headfi might as well create a new device to measure the placebo effect for sound.


Lachlan did a review of the Beats Studio. What he disliked most was the noise cancellation's hiss. But the Solo2 has no hiss because it doesn't have noise cancellation. So no hiss, that also means no battery problems. His two biggest complaints are gone and also a $100 price decrease from the Studios.

I think the problem is, so many people are a part of Headfi. Not that many headphone reviewing channels that don't do Headfi, has a wide repertoire of headphones, AND has reviewed the latest versions of Beats. You can't just take Beats from years ago, review them, and then consider that as evidence. On the other hand, a channel like UrAvgConsumer is pretty... pro-Beats so they are kindda biased, but for what it's worth, he thinks the sound quality got an upgrade. Some channels have reviewed Beats in the past month or three but they're the type that spends muuuuch more time talking about the build quality and accessories than the sound.

I believe there are a lot of Beats in Best Buy or something. The next time I find myself there for some reason, I'll listen to some Beats for fun. Maybe I'll like them, maybe I'll dislike them. But we can't let the horrible Beats headphones from the past negatively affect our opinion of the new ones. And I suspect every one of us will have a hard time fighting placebo too in this case.

One thing I would say against Beats is what we're comparing it to, when the ATH M40x is sub $100. Beats Solos would be double that price, is it better, and is it that much better? But of course the same question should be asked for the Vmodas and Sennheiser Momentums. On the other hand, I believe something like Sennheiser HD600/650/559 and lower end models etc are somewhat comparable to the Momentums/Vmodas/Beats in terms of price. So many choices.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> I've been confused about this for a while, and only just realised the "scaling" argument - e.g. "The HD650s sound sooooo much better if you put them on more $$$ amps" is just another audiophile excuse to recommend extremely expensive equipment. Much like the idea that headphones can "sing" on speaker taps.
> 
> What utter bollocks, either it provides the power & voltage (with correct output resistance) or it doesn't. Loads of extra power/voltage doesn't help one jot if they aren't being used.


BTW, there are multiple people here on OCN that believe in more expensive amps, tread carefully.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I wonder how the Solo2 compares against the K545. The latter's my favorite on-ear for the money.

Regardless it's good that the new Beats have great sound quality. This will hopefully force other brands like Sennheiser out of complacency.


----------



## Diablosbud

Hi guys/girls, I came into some extra money recently and decided to get a headphone that in my opinion could keep up with the clarity and imaging of my speakers. I heard the HD800's last year out of a budget Yamaha receiver and even out of that system I loved them. I decided to order a pair, and should have them soon.

Currently my system is an Audioquest Dragonfly DAC and a JDS Labs O2. What upgrades for under $600 Canadian would you suggest to my system. I honestly want to keep it simple and am thinking of upgrading my DAC to a Dacmagic 100 and keeping the O2.

Would Dacmagic 100 -> JDS Labs O2 -> HD800 make a good system? I would appreciate any advice. Just know that I'm not willing to spend $1000 on a DAC and amp. I would rather buy a pair of Magnepan speakers and room treatments, to be honest.


----------



## mikeaj

Save the money for the Magnepan and room treatments.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Save the money for the Magnepan and room treatments.


Just use the Dragonfly and O2 with the HD800? Will the Dragonfly keep up with the imaging/detail retrieval of the headphones? Thanks for being brutally honest with me. Hearing that the HD800 sounds bad with budget equipment on Head-Fi was sort of stressing me out.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Just use the Dragonfly and O2 with the HD800? Will the Dragonfly keep up with the imaging/detail retrieval of the headphones? Thanks for being brutally honest with me. Hearing that the HD800 sounds bad with budget equipment on Head-Fi was sort of stressing me out.


...

I've ran them on my onboard of my z87 mobo.

...

I even ran it on my 2008 netbook with a single core Atom that has a hard time running Chrome. It drove the HD800s to ear splittingly loud levels. My time with these barebones setups are brief but muchhhhhhh better than what I'd expect from what I read on Headfi. I knew that the differences stated on Headfi are way overblown, so I knew to take everything they say with a grain of salt, but in the end I found that their talk subconsciously affected my expectations. I needed some real-world testing to bring me back down to reality.

imjustsayin

Objective has the swag factor and the handy volume knob though. Don't regret my purchase. On an objective level - (get it?), the measurements of the O2 don't lie. Getting tubes to color that sound is going to be one expensive EQ, plus that says something about whether you like the HD800 or not to being with. The remainder of my doubt was gone when I went to a Headfi meet and tried out various expensive amps, tubes and solid states, all of em' (an option if you can't stop worrying). Point of the amp is to amplify the signal, kk. Its ability to do so can be calculated, this is not an arcane subject. Headphones are for you to enjoy, not to worry about.

You ever heard of the paradox of choice?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm surprised that the only headset that gets mentioned are the Sennheiser and BeyerDynamic ones. Another option would be the Audio Technica ATH-ADG1's (and the closed back AG1's) if a high quality headset is considered absolutely mandatory. Like any headset though, you pay more for the convenience of having the whole setup in one package.
> Another shining example of how the type of headphones people seem to recommend differs between every single forum.
> For example, on LTT the typical prescription is to tell the guy not to get a headset. CHC Silverados being only $50 + modmic. Or ATH-m40x, which multiple people there claimed sound the same as m50x while being much cheaper. + modmic, of course. And after the guy refuses to get a headphone, they recommend Kingston HyperX which according to them, is pretty nice as far as cheap headsets go. They're always going to charge a premium for simply having a mic there.


----------



## phillyd

I don't get how you guys can even have so much trouble on a forum like head-fi. I'm nowhere near as big of a poster over there but I get infinitely more moderator activity here on OCN. Head-fi suffers from some of the same "flaws" that any audiophile community can but really this community is no different. Many, many times they have been more helpful and friendly with my audio questions than this subforum. If you let a few bad experiences ruin a forum, then you probably shouldn't be on any forum. I avoid the news forum here because I always end up raging. There are definitely threads on Head-fi that are bad news for me but every forum is like that.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I don't get how you guys can even have so much trouble on a forum like head-fi. I'm nowhere near as big of a poster over there but I get infinitely more moderator activity here on OCN. Head-fi suffers from some of the same "flaws" that any audiophile community can but really this community is no different. Many, many times they have been more helpful and friendly with my audio questions than this subforum. If you let a few bad experiences ruin a forum, then you probably shouldn't be on any forum. I avoid the news forum here because I always end up raging. There are definitely threads on Head-fi that are bad news for me but every forum is like that.


My problem with Headfi isn't necessarily about the willingness of an individual member to help. I don't agree with their management: Post a NWavguy link, get a warning from a mod. Lachlan among others basically said that there is a level of censorship there, so he ran the hell outta there. My biggest problem is that the large majority of people there are going to recommend super expensive amps and dacs and cables for every single headphone. If I entrusted Headfi for all of my audio questions I'd be considerably poorer with the same sound. (Especially with the HD800, you know, as everybody there says the HD800 is 'picky' in terms of the amp.) There are many different types of people on Headfi, it has its uses but one needs a level of BS filter to make it through without any casualties.

I wasn't the one ultra-badmouthing Headfi but I suspect they feel the same way too.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> There are many different types of people on Headfi, it has its uses but one needs a level of BS filter to make it through without any casualties.


You need a general BS filter to make it through life semi-intelligently. There are intelligent forum members, the real problem is a host of "wannabe-audiophiles" (for lack of a better term) who go around recommending expensive equipment they've never heard. And their entire perception of "audio" is based on what they hear on sponsored reviews, and prominent forum members who have lost the ability to ration.

But, and I will stress this, there are some good members out there in most threads. While they can't go against the grain, they do provide useful observations.


----------



## friend'scatdied

It started with some unnecessary* remark against the notion that Tyll Hertsens was well-respected on head-fi.

*Tyll is pretty respected in other headphone-related audio circles outside of head-fi (e.g. changstar, head-case, the headphones subreddit) so it was really an unnecessary comment since it focused antipathy against the community rather than Tyll's credibility.


----------



## BoredErica

I said Tyll is from Headfi. I don't recall saying that Tyll is respected in Headfi, I said of all the prominent figures there, that's who I'd pick. It's a statement about my opinion, not Headfi's opinion. He could he totally unrespected in Headfi for all I care. Even if he were respected that doesn't mean he wasn't respected elsewhere. Simply being on Headfi shouldn't lower a person's credibility...

Maybe I should've made that more clear...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

TYLL IS DEAF, HEAD-FI IS DEAD/DUMB, AND THE SOLO 2s STILL SUCK MAJOR MONKEY WANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WHY ARE THERE SO MANY BIKE SHED CONVERSATIONS ABOUT THE FREAKING SOLO 2s ON THE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> You need a general BS filter to make it through life semi-intelligently. There are intelligent forum members, the real problem is a host of "wannabe-audiophiles" (for lack of a better term) who go around recommending expensive equipment they've never heard. And their entire perception of "audio" is based on what they hear on sponsored reviews, and prominent forum members who have lost the ability to ration.
> 
> But, and I will stress this, there are some good members out there in most threads. While they can't go against the grain, they do provide useful observations.


Seriously, as long as you take all impressions/advice with a grain of salt (well, maybe a tablespoon of salt) and do your own research I don't see the problem. You shouldn't be taking advice on face value in any aspect of your life anyway. Always do your own research and be skeptical.


----------



## twerk

Anyone have any recommendations for a small USB DAC for using with my laptop and Fischer Audio Consonance V2s? Stuff like the ODAC is too big. I just want to get off my laptops onboard audio (VIA VT1802P I think?).

The Sabre U2 fits the bill but I don't know how good it is.

http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/U2-DAC

<£50 is preferable and buyable in the UK. Thanks.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for a small USB DAC for using with my laptop and Fischer Audio Consonance V2s? Stuff like the ODAC is too big. I just want to get off my laptops onboard audio (VIA VT1802P I think?).
> 
> The Sabre U2 fits the bill but I don't know how good it is.
> http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/U2-DAC
> 
> <£50 is preferable and buyable in the UK. Thanks.


You want something with a built-in (headphone) amp stage. The Sabre U2 doesn't have one. It has the integrated line driver built into the combo Sabre ES9023 DAC chip. It's not spec'd or intended to drive headphones or IEMs. That said, some people have reported using headphones directly out of a ES9023. At lower volumes it might be workable.

There's nothing without its quirks in that price range, but it's not like IEMs are all perfect either. You could go for a thumbdrive-sized Asus Xonar U3 or something like that. Some stuff is to be completely avoided with IEMs like that or anything with low impedance because they just use undersize DC blocking capacitors for the output and roll off subbass (because you effectively get a high-pass RC filter, so for smaller R, cutoff frequency is higher)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations for a small USB DAC for using with my laptop and Fischer Audio Consonance V2s? Stuff like the ODAC is too big. I just want to get off my laptops onboard audio (VIA VT1802P I think?).
> 
> The Sabre U2 fits the bill but I don't know how good it is.
> http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/U2-DAC
> 
> <£50 is preferable and buyable in the UK. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want something with a built-in (headphone) amp stage. The Sabre U2 doesn't have one. It has the integrated line driver built into the combo Sabre ES9023 DAC chip. It's not spec'd or intended to drive headphones or IEMs. That said, some people have reported using headphones directly out of a ES9023. At lower volumes it might be workable.
> 
> There's nothing without its quirks in that price range, but it's not like IEMs are all perfect either. You could go for a thumbdrive-sized Asus Xonar U3 or something like that. Some stuff is to be completely avoided with IEMs like that or anything with low impedance because they just use undersize DC blocking capacitors for the output and roll off subbass (because you effectively get a high-pass RC filter, so for smaller R, cutoff frequency is higher)
Click to expand...

The U2 drives Klipsch Image Ones (32 ohm) more than loud enough.


----------



## BoredErica

I am curious. Say a person is sensitive to treble and they get tinnitus. Does this mean they will get hearing damage from the treble before people who are less sensitive to treble? (Just a hypothetical, kk?) I don't really understand how this works. I still find it interesting that people don't talk about hearing damage when that's the #1 most important thing to music listening. I am thinking of buying a SPL meter to measure how loud my music typically is.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Seriously, as long as you take all impressions/advice with a grain of salt (well, maybe a tablespoon of salt) and do your own research I don't see the problem. You shouldn't be taking advice on face value in any aspect of your life anyway. Always do your own research and be skeptical.


With audio it's very easy to be misled. Plus, even if you are capable to discerning fact from fiction, that doesn't mean everybody new to audio that jumps onto Headfi would, too. It's still a problem to those types of people.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I am curious. Say a person is sensitive to treble and they get tinnitus. Does this mean they will get hearing damage from the treble before people who are less sensitive to treble? (Just a hypothetical, kk?) I don't really understand how this works. I still find it interesting that people don't talk about hearing damage when that's the #1 most important thing to music listening. I am thinking of buying a SPL meter to measure how loud my music typically is.


If you know what the max voltage you are putting across your hps is then you can work out the max SPL they'll produce.

But yes, hearing damage is a problem and one I expect a lot of people to have in the future. People with tinnitus are actually more at risk, as they'll try and turn up the treble to drown out the tinnitus, and it'll just lead to an endless cycle.

It's very much a slippery slope, and only consciously limiting the SPLdB you listen at will help.

http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/ explains it pretty well, but with headphone and biological variance I'd definitely try and err on the side of caution, probably limiting max volume to 82dB (which is pretty loud anyway).


----------



## Alex132

I'm pretty sure that all of us have had that tinnitus effect a few times in our life though?


----------



## Sempre

What! This is the first time i read this word "Tinnitus" and after looking it up, it's basically what i have now and had for couple of years. The ringing is really prominent when im in a very quiet room.
Is this why i'm super sensitive to bullet sounds in FPS games and movies?


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that all of us have had that tinnitus effect a few times in our life though?


Yes, most often after to listening to music too loudly for too long. Do that too much and it becomes permanent.

The best analogy for it would be stretching a rubber band. Stretch it a bit too much and it may take a little while to return to it's former shape, but too much too often will damage it permanently and irrevocably. It's really not a risk worth taking; having a constant buzzing noise in the ear is very irritating, as I'm sure you're aware of from the few times you've experienced it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that all of us have had that tinnitus effect a few times in our life though?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, most often after to listening to music too loudly for too long. Do that too much and it becomes permanent.
> 
> The best analogy for it would be stretching a rubber band. Stretch it a bit too much and it may take a little while to return to it's former shape, but too much too often will damage it permanently and irrevocably. It's really not a risk worth taking; having a constant buzzing noise in the ear is very irritating, as I'm sure you're aware of from the few times you've experienced it.
Click to expand...

Nah, just happens randomly at times to be honest.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> If you know what the max voltage you are putting across your hps is then you can work out the max SPL they'll produce.
> 
> But yes, hearing damage is a problem and one I expect a lot of people to have in the future. People with tinnitus are actually more at risk, as they'll try and turn up the treble to drown out the tinnitus, and it'll just lead to an endless cycle.
> 
> It's very much a slippery slope, and only consciously limiting the SPLdB you listen at will help.
> 
> http://www.dangerousdecibels.org/education/information-center/decibel-exposure-time-guidelines/ explains it pretty well, but with headphone and biological variance I'd definitely try and err on the side of caution, probably limiting max volume to 82dB (which is pretty loud anyway).


I mean, at a given loudness... Say every single frequency is being played at identical SPL, say, a safe 85db... but a person is extra sensitive to treble. Had they not been extra sensitive, they would not have had the tinnitus. (Right?) So is this your body's way of telling you, "Hey, I'm sensitive to this treble, turn everything down!" else it'd cause damage? Because something like 85db normally wouldn't hurt hearing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that all of us have had that tinnitus effect a few times in our life though?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> What! This is the first time i read this word "Tinnitus" and after looking it up, it's basically what i have now and had for couple of years. The ringing is really prominent when im in a very quiet room.
> Is this why i'm super sensitive to bullet sounds in FPS games and movies?


You might want to look at how loud your music and stuff are. I've had tinnitus my entire life though (before I even owned any headphones at all or listened to music). It's better than when I was a kid though.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I've had tinnitus my entire life though (before I even owned any headphones at all or listened to music). It's better than when I was a kid though.


I thought you still were a kid??


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I thought you still were a kid??


I'm turning 21 this year.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I mean, at a given loudness... Say every single frequency is being played at identical SPL, say, a safe 85db... but a person is extra sensitive to treble. Had they not been extra sensitive, they would not have had the tinnitus. (Right?) So is this your body's way of telling you, "Hey, I'm sensitive to this treble, turn everything down!" else it'd cause damage? Because something like 85db normally wouldn't hurt hearing.


which is why you should err on the safe side.

Since music peaks into the top dbSPL rather than stay there constantly like a sine wave maxing out at 85dB max would likely be safe for quite a while.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Figured, why not! Murphy, hardheadedmurphy here... after many dismal battles looking for a pair of headphones that block out distractions, such as talking when I am blowing away idiots on Ghost Recon Phantoms, or ZMR I found a pair of X12's and havent looked back... I only wish I could use them when I am off to work and listening to music. Grate sound, clarity, and a snug OTE fit.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> You want something with a built-in (headphone) amp stage. The Sabre U2 doesn't have one. It has the integrated line driver built into the combo Sabre ES9023 DAC chip. It's not spec'd or intended to drive headphones or IEMs. That said, some people have reported using headphones directly out of a ES9023. At lower volumes it might be workable.
> 
> There's nothing without its quirks in that price range, but it's not like IEMs are all perfect either. You could go for a thumbdrive-sized Asus Xonar U3 or something like that. Some stuff is to be completely avoided with IEMs like that or anything with low impedance because they just use undersize DC blocking capacitors for the output and roll off subbass (because you effectively get a high-pass RC filter, so for smaller R, cutoff frequency is higher)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The U2 drives Klipsch Image Ones (32 ohm) more than loud enough.


Thanks guys. The Consonance V2's are only 16 ohm so I would have thought it should be fine, no?

I know I'm not going to be getting amazing sound quality, I just want a nice bump over onboard. Is the Xonar U3 driverless? Something plug and play is preferred. Any other alternatives other than the Xonar U3 or Sabre U2?


----------



## BoredErica

All the computers lately have competent onboard. I bet you'll have a hard time abxing onboard vs sound card. If you're up for it, I think it'd be fun to do it. Also, budget sound cards tend to have crappy output impedance. A regular 16ohm in ear is ridiculously easy to power... my 2008 Atom netbook can do it, my now trashed 2003 desktop could probably do it too. So unless you're getting problems, like you're hearing noise floor, I wouldn't get a sound card... Put that money where it counts, into better in ears (or headphones or whatever floats your boat).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks guys. The Consonance V2's are only 16 ohm so I would have thought it should be fine, no?
> 
> I know I'm not going to be getting amazing sound quality, I just want a nice bump over onboard. Is the Xonar U3 driverless? Something plug and play is preferred. Any other alternatives other than the Xonar U3 or Sabre U2?


Yes, considering that most IEMs have pretty high sensitivity (dB SPL per miliwatt input), it's generally fine out of most things, other than if there's a DC blocking cap.

But with respect to the impedance, people often have it backwards. These audio output devices are more or less almost always voltage sources with some output impedance in series with whatever you connect them to. A lot of times, the output impedance is somewhat close to resistive across the audio range, but with the DC blocking cap it's capacitive as well. Anyway, they're voltage sources with an output power and current limitation (before clipping, bad stuff, distortion).

For a given output voltage, if the load has a lower impedance, the current (and thus power) drawn is greater. All else equal, low-impedance sets are harder to drive.

I don't know how much power the ES9023 can actually deliver in that config. Likely if you cranked it, it'd start clipping well below the 100% volume setting if actually using it to drive headphones. That said, they probably stick a resistor between it and the output and have a relatively high output impedance, which would make it less cranky with low impedance loads, but I mean, again, you're not supposed to abuse it in these ways. At sane listening levels it'd probably be fine,and I don't want to be alarmist, but consider it as unspec'd levels and territory.

Xonar U3 and many other USB interfaces can just run off of default USB Class 1 audio drivers in Windows and whatever. You can't really call that driverless, but no, you don't need to install anything new. That said, some can't or don't play nice.

"Nice bump over onboard" may not be possible if the onboard is decent. That said, a whole bunch of laptops do have noisy onboard, so if that's what you have, almost everything would be a nice bump.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I appreciate that the latest Z97 iterations seem to have some emphasis on improved audio performance. Besides ALC1150, I've noticed marketing hullabaloo about "improved" capacitors, L/R on separate PCB layers, and some level of EMI isolation on several brands.

Not sure how much, if any, impact this would have on optical outputs which is pretty much the only output I care about.

The Xonar U3 is alright but it didn't mesh well with the digital input of my Peachtree when it had high levels of jitter-rejection. The signal lock would drop pretty frequently, which suggests to me some poor clock operation from the U3 (or maybe poor resampling as it seems to be able to do 48KHz but not 44.1KHz).


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I appreciate that the latest Z97 iterations seem to have some emphasis on improved audio performance. Besides ALC1150, I've noticed marketing hullabaloo about "improved" capacitors, L/R on separate PCB layers, and some level of EMI isolation on several brands.
> 
> Not sure how much, if any, impact this would have on optical outputs which is pretty much the only output I care about.
> 
> The Xonar U3 is alright but it didn't mesh well with the digital input of my Peachtree when it had high levels of jitter-rejection. The signal lock would drop pretty frequently, which suggests to me some poor clock operation from the U3 (or maybe poor resampling as it seems to be able to do 48KHz but not 44.1KHz).


Although better capacitors are probably not going to increase sound quality, it might mean a larger emphasis on audio (for example, "we tweaked some circuits around" doesn't sound quite as sexy to market). I feel onboard audio has come a long way in the past 6 years, from my last build. There was a big difference to my ears. Of course, it's all about the implementation rather than the chip/components used. Now I'm actually a point where I'd recommend either sticking with onboard or getting an external solution.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I appreciate that the latest Z97 iterations seem to have some emphasis on improved audio performance. Besides ALC1150, I've noticed marketing hullabaloo about "improved" capacitors, L/R on separate PCB layers, and some level of EMI isolation on several brands.
> 
> Not sure how much, if any, impact this would have on optical outputs which is pretty much the only output I care about.
> 
> The Xonar U3 is alright but it didn't mesh well with the digital input of my Peachtree when it had high levels of jitter-rejection. The signal lock would drop pretty frequently, which suggests to me some poor clock operation from the U3 (or maybe poor resampling as it seems to be able to do 48KHz but not 44.1KHz).


Optical outputs are pretty much unrelated to the question asked though, and DIY enthusiast Z97 boards have little to do with laptops. I guess this is just a side / unrelated topic? (which is fine)

I didn't even know the U3 had an optical output.

Some of the improvements on the motherboard could affect the optical output with respect to the signaling jitter (less interference, better power supply filtering never hurt anything), but even cheap mobos usually do well there, and everybody should keep in mind that jitter on the signaling does not necessarily cause jitter on the output of the DAC itself; how the DAC handles and processes things is the primary concern, and even then almost every DAC does overkill way good enough for playback. So technically yes but practically no effect.

Capacitor brand and marketing aside, having more capacitance or lower equivalence series resistance or some other things actually does something legitimate. (just not necessarily anything significant, depending, but possibly)


----------



## pez

I'm going soft, but there's a pretty sick and unexpected bass note around the 3:44+ mark that I didn't hear until I used my HD650s. I guess my taste in music is constantly changing right now







. Youtube version of the song sounds kinda low quality, but still audible/ok.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm going soft, but there's a pretty sick and unexpected bass note around the 3:44+ mark that I didn't hear until I used my HD650s. I guess my taste in music is constantly changing right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Youtube version of the song sounds kinda low quality, but still audible/ok.


Right at 3:46? I had a similar experience with "Schoolboy Q - Tookie Knows". Theres a note right at 0:03 and every few seconds after that I didn't notice until I used my D2000s. Never noticed it on any other of my headphones or subs during the two years that I've listened to it. Had my EQ set to massive bass already, so when I first heard it I literally jumped out of my chair with fists clenched and arms close. You know, the "pure terror" stance lol.







Then just sat there laughing at myself for a minute or two.

On another note I knew the 650s were known for having deep bass, but I didn't know they went that deep. I know what my next open headphone will probably be!


----------



## mikeaj

That's "just" 40 Hz.


Considering it's the only thing going on at that moment, it shouldn't be that hard to notice on most sets without heavy rolloff as long as the listening volume is mid-high. Then again, I came in knowing to listen for a bass note, so maybe that's not fair (though it was apparent on the set I had on at the time, DT 880s; and I listened to it before opening it up and checking the spectrum and all)


----------



## BoredErica

The bass note seems pretty audible to me. (With headphones or with my speakers)

I dunno what type of music this is. Do I just call it 'electronic'?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Right at 3:46? I had a similar experience with "Schoolboy Q - Tookie Knows". Theres a note right at 0:03 and every few seconds after that I didn't notice until I used my D2000s. Never noticed it on any other of my headphones or subs during the two years that I've listened to it. Had my EQ set to massive bass already, so when I first heard it I literally jumped out of my chair with fists clenched and arms close. You know, the "pure terror" stance lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just sat there laughing at myself for a minute or two.
> 
> On another note I knew the 650s were known for having deep bass, but I didn't know they went that deep. I know what my next open headphone will probably be!


You talking about this song?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The bass note seems pretty audible to me. (With headphones or with my speakers)
> I dunno what type of music this is. Do I just call it 'electronic'?
> 
> You talking about this song?


Yup. Mikeaj I'm curious what frequency that is at 0:03, because my PSW10 can do that 40hz note just fine, but my D2000s are the only thing I have that can reproduce whatever note is in Tookie Knows _audibly_.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Yup. Mikeaj I'm curious what frequency that is at 0:03, because my PSW10 can do that 40hz note just fine, but my D2000s are the only thing I have that can reproduce whatever note is in Tookie Knows audibly.


For that particular video, I tried both HD800s and then the LCD-X and cannot hear any particularly deep note that stood out to me. My hearing in the low range is just average but not gimped. You sure it's not a quirk of D2000 instead of revealing what should normally be audible in the mix?


----------



## phillyd

I've been digging One Trick Pony by Deadmau5 (no link due to language) with my new speakers, and of course my headphones. I don't enjoy the song musically as much as I enjoy how it sounds.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> The bass note seems pretty audible to me. (With headphones or with my speakers)
> I dunno what type of music this is. Do I just call it 'electronic'?
> 
> You talking about this song?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. Mikeaj I'm curious what frequency that is at 0:03, because my PSW10 can do that 40hz note just fine, but my D2000s are the only thing I have that can reproduce whatever note is in Tookie Knows _audibly_.
Click to expand...

Looks like some strong ~25 Hz content there. I can hear 25 Hz on my setup with relatively loud volume and nothing else going on; I can't hear it here because it's got to be masked by the other stuff going on.


----------



## NoDoz

Ok so I have been having a issue with my new headphones. Its not the headphones but its actually my ear. If I wear them for a while, like over a hour, my ear hurts so bad to the point I cant even touch it. But then it goes away. Does this happen to anyone?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> For that particular video, I tried both HD800s and then the LCD-X and cannot hear any particularly deep note that stood out to me. My hearing in the low range is just average but not gimped. You sure it's not a quirk of D2000 instead of revealing what should normally be audible in the mix?


With my HE-400s I can very faintly feel the pressure of the drivers vibrating but they just can't give it a sound. However on the D2Ks I can both feel it and hear it. Its definitely deliberate with a clear pattern. After it hits at 0:03 it repeats every ~13 seconds (3, 16, 29, 42, 56, 1:09). The D2Ks are pretty hard to beat when it comes to sub bass quantity, uncontrolled though it may be!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Looks like some strong ~25 Hz content there. I can hear 25 Hz on my setup with relatively loud volume and nothing else going on; I can't hear it here because it's got to be masked by the other stuff going on.


Dat bass. Thanks.


----------



## BoredErica

It shouldn't be sub bass yet though. should it? I'd say sub-bass should be under 20hz. I can hear test tones a little under 20hz and both the LCDX and HD800 can play bass test tones so that I can hear it. So I don't understand why during a track the headphones would be physically unable to play those low notes. I mean, it could be coverup from the rest of the track, and then a few headphones having some quality that makes the sound more audible? Dunno.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Right at 3:46? I had a similar experience with "Schoolboy Q - Tookie Knows". Theres a note right at 0:03 and every few seconds after that I didn't notice until I used my D2000s. Never noticed it on any other of my headphones or subs during the two years that I've listened to it. Had my EQ set to massive bass already, so when I first heard it I literally jumped out of my chair with fists clenched and arms close. You know, the "pure terror" stance lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then just sat there laughing at myself for a minute or two.
> 
> On another note I knew the 650s were known for having deep bass, but I didn't know they went that deep. I know what my next open headphone will probably be!


Lol yup.

Unfortunately, don't think the 650s picked up the note from the song you mentioned







.


----------



## HesterDW

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It shouldn't be sub bass yet though. should it? I'd say sub-bass should be under 20hz. I can hear test tones a little under 20hz and both the LCDX and HD800 can play bass test tones so that I can hear it. So I don't understand why during a track the headphones would be physically unable to play those low notes. I mean, it could be coverup from the rest of the track, and then a few headphones having some quality that makes the sound more audible? Dunno.


Yea man, sub bass is considered anything < 60hz I believe. I think your headphones can totally produce the sound, just much less quantity than the D2000 so its nearly inaudible with all the rest of that stuff going on. I think it's just that the HE400, HD800 and LCD-X don't focus very much on bass _that_ low, which is totally understandable. I don't think many songs have bass that low.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> false
> Yea man, sub bass is considered anything < 60hz I believe. I think your headphones can totally produce the sound, just much less quantity than the D2000 so its nearly inaudible with all the rest of that stuff going on. I think it's just that the HE400, HD800 and LCD-X don't focus very much on bass that low, which is totally understandable. I don't think many songs have bass that low.


I would've guessed that sub-bass would be bass under normal 20hz-20khz hearing range (as an intuitive guess). Oh well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Ok so I have been having a issue with my new headphones. Its not the headphones but its actually my ear. If I wear them for a while, like over a hour, my ear hurts so bad to the point I cant even touch it. But then it goes away. Does this happen to anyone?
> Uh... which headphones? I wear over-ears partially for this reason.


----------



## phillyd

If I've got any headphones positioned where they contact my ear and pushed it forward/down it ends up really hurting after a bit.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> false
> 
> Yea man, sub bass is considered anything < 60hz I believe. I think your headphones can totally produce the sound, just much less quantity than the D2000 so its nearly inaudible with all the rest of that stuff going on. I think it's just that the HE400, HD800 and LCD-X don't focus very much on bass _that_ low, which is totally understandable. I don't think many songs have bass that low.
> 
> 
> 
> I would've guessed that sub-bass would be bass under normal 20hz-20khz hearing range (as an intuitive guess). Oh well.
Click to expand...

That's infrasound, like how ultrasound is above the range.


----------



## friend'scatdied

How about below 60Hz?
http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm

In all fairness I'm not sure if there's an accepted standard nomenclature for frequency ranges.


----------



## HesterDW

I found this Copper Colour S9 stand from China while looking for some double headphone stands. I couldn't justify $80 for the HPS-T so I went with this. Similar finish and weight to the Woo HPS-H. Hopefully it holds up.


----------



## Deadboy90

So i found a replacement for my old Target headphones:



I picked them up brand new for $40 so im not complaining. And having wireless headphones is amazing! I can go to the bathroom and still have Pandora blaring Tupac in my ears! My only gripe is that I have to fiddle with the mic in windows to get it to work every time I turn my computer back on.


----------



## Alex132

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-q701-audiophile-headphones?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Massdrop%20-%20Master&utm_campaign=Product%20Announcement%202014-08-20

Pretty damn tempted, just wanna know if it will be worth it









that ended quickly.


----------



## BradleyW

Hey all!
Is it true that the HE-400 HiFiman's suffer with sharp high's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all!
> Is it true that the HE-400 HiFiman's suffer with sharp high's?


I remember them hurting my ears and I know that a lot of people EQ the treble down, so I would say they do have "sharp" highs. IMO they were more shrill than sharp, but I prefer rolled off highs anyways.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all!
> Is it true that the HE-400 HiFiman's suffer with sharp high's?


They are sparkly cans but i don't find them fatiguing at all. I guess it depends on how sensible are you to certain sound frequencies or something related to your audio gear.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all!
> Is it true that the HE-400 HiFiman's suffer with sharp high's?


It depends on your ears, some people don't find them fatiguing and others do. I find most headphones with a treble spike fatiguing even though my high-frequency hearing isn't the greatest (can't hear past 14 kHz).

The HE-400 has a treble spike at 10 kHz that can be fatiguing with synthesizers, cymbals, etc. It isn't that bad though, and shouldn't be the deciding factor. You can always EQ the spike out, but you will some of the perceived detail and the tonality might become quite dark. Make sure you use velour pads, it helps keep the spike tamed.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> I found this Copper Colour S9 stand from China while looking for some double headphone stands. I couldn't justify $80 for the HPS-T so I went with this. Similar finish and weight to the Woo HPS-H. Hopefully it holds up.


Nice find







Any opinions on the Woo stand in the background?


----------



## BoredErica

I still prefer the single headphone stand from Wooaudio.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Nice find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any opinions on the Woo stand in the background?


It's great. Nice build quality, hefty base, sturdy. I would've bought another one, the HPS-T/S9 just looks cleaner imo. Great stand though, still use it for another pair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I still prefer the single headphone stand from Wooaudio.


As opposed to?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> It's great. Nice build quality, hefty base, sturdy. I would've bought another one, the HPS-T/S9 just looks cleaner imo. Great stand though, still use it for another pair.
> As opposed to?


As opposed to their dual headphone stand. One stand is smaller, the other is height adjustable and made to take two headphones, like the one the guy showed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> As opposed to their dual headphone stand. One stand is smaller, the other is height adjustable and made to take two headphones, like the one the guy showed.


Woo Audio has 3 stands; a mini one, the big one, and the dual headphones version of the big one. Are you referring to the small one or the big single headphones one?


----------



## Sasasd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey all!
> Is it true that the HE-400 HiFiman's suffer with sharp high's?


I did hear sharp highs only for couple days with HE400s. I had lower volume with some songs but after a while they were gone... something weird happened. They are so smooth and very fun to listen


----------



## Sempre

If anyone's interested, the ModMic 4.0 is up on Massdrop. Slightly cheaper.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasasd*
> 
> I did hear sharp highs only for couple days with HE400s. I had lower volume with some songs but after a while they were gone... something weird happened. They are so smooth and very fun to listen


Probably your mind adjusted to the sound signature.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Woo Audio has 3 stands; a mini one, the big one, and the dual headphones version of the big one. Are you referring to the small one or the big single headphones one?




I'm talking about the left-most one. Small is good unless it's too small. Larger just means it takes up more space, more clutter.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I prefer the middle one as it lets your headphones hang and the cups rest against each other as opposed to the vertical part of the stand, indenting the cups.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm talking about the left-most one. Small is good unless it's too small. Larger just means it takes up more space, more clutter.


That's great if you only keep one pair on your desk, otherwise the double headphone stand just makes more sense.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> That's great if you only keep one pair on your desk, otherwise the double headphone stand just makes more sense.


I have two on my desk.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I have two on my desk.


Forgot to add, IMO.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I only buy Stax headphone stands.


----------



## mikeaj

I only use tables (and boxes) as stands.


----------



## phillyd

Massdrop Omega stand checking in.


----------



## Tiihokatti

I spent a week in Mallorca (Spain)... And the Beats... THE BEATS WERE EVERYWHERE!

Every single shop there had those cheap bootleg Beats. I was tempted to buy one just for the laughs.


----------



## musicPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I spent a week in Mallorca (Spain)... And the Beats... THE BEATS WERE EVERYWHERE!
> 
> Every single shop there had those cheap bootleg Beats. I was tempted to buy one just for the laughs.


Sad.
Apparently Mallorca is a city with no interest on quality gear. I know a couple stores in Madrid with a nice selection of headphones..


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *musicPC*
> 
> Sad.
> Apparently Mallorca is a city with no interest on quality gear. I know a couple stores in Madrid with a nice selection of headphones..


I think they must have meant Mallorca is an Island. As for that claim, it's not true. I've been to stores in both Palma and Alcudia which sold excellent headphones up to 400 Euros. (Palma is the capitol of Mallorca).


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I think they must have meant Mallorca is an Island. As for that claim, it's not true. I've been to stores in both Palma and Alcudia which sold excellent headphones up to 400 Euros. (Palma is the capitol of Mallorca).


Well... I caught a horrible flu on the 2nd day so I only managed to tour the basic street/souvenir shops, not the fancy shops.
But I was surprised how all the headphones I spotted at the hotel pools/etc were Beats (legit ones). And every souvenir shop had bootleg Beats (and one Ludacris Soul IEM...).


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Well... I caught a horrible flu on the 2nd day so I only managed to tour the basic street/souvenir shops, not the fancy shops.
> But I was surprised how all the headphones I spotted at the hotel pools/etc were Beats (legit ones). And every souvenir shop had bootleg Beats (and one Ludacris Soul IEM...).


UK's not much better. Shops charging hundreds for skull candy, crappy gaming headsets with the call of duty ghosts logo on the side of the cans and so on. Yuk!!!


----------



## BoredErica

Edit:

Bought some cables. Hmm hmm.


----------



## Nestala

Ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm after not owning a good pair of headphones for a long time. I was more focused on my 2.1 setup.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> Ordered a pair of Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 250 Ohm after not owning a good pair of headphones for a long time. I was more focused on my 2.1 setup.


I'm proud of you.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Bought some cables. Hmm hmm.


Ordered the top cable, just came in. I've gone through 3 aux cables in my car. This thing aint breaking anytime soon.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Ordered the top cable, just came in. I've gone through 3 aux cables in my car. This thing aint breaking anytime soon.


Don't worry. It'll break...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



at the jack.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Don't worry. It'll break...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> at the jack.


Lol @ how true this is. It's happened to me so many times. Cables that look brand new just coming undone internally.


----------



## HothTron

Been wanting to get a better set of gaming headphones before I head out to my first big lan party at Portland PDX in November and also due to my free Coolermaster Sonuz heaset pretty much sucking all around. Went to PAX Prime this past weekend and had a discount coupon with Corsair and plus they had em on sale with free shipping so I nabbed these for *$50* in the end.

I'll still continue to use my V-Moda Crossfade LP's for games/music when I don't need microphone unless these really impress me


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Been wanting to get a better set of gaming headphones before I head out to my first big lan party at Portland PDX in November and also due to my free Coolermaster Sonuz heaset pretty much sucking all around. Went to PAX Prime this past weekend and had a discount coupon with Corsair and plus they had em on sale with free shipping so I nabbed these for *$50* in the end.
> 
> I'll still continue to use my V-Moda Crossfade LP's for games/music when I don't need microphone *unless these really impress me
> *





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They won't.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am contemplating selling my audio equipment to fund the upgrades for my paintball gear. Someone needs to talk me out of this madness...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am contemplating selling my audio equipment to fund the upgrades for my paintball gear. Someone needs to talk me out of this madness...


You'll get done with a frustrating day of paintballing, and sit down at your desk only to realize that the sweet escape of incredible audio has been taken, leaving you with a poor, cheap imitation, and a sense of existential emptiness.


----------



## kennyparker1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am contemplating selling my audio equipment to fund the upgrades for my paintball gear. Someone needs to talk me out of this madness...


Your Mr. Frodo and I'm Sam...
Your poor audio equipment is Golem...





Code:



Code:


Choose your next words carefully,
Kenny.
They may be your last as an audiophile.
-
No man, Paintballer or Audiophile,
no man threatens a Paintballer.  
-
You bring the ideas
of sold audio equipment to my head.  
You insult my ears.
You threaten my people
with low quality sound and disappointment.

Oh, I've chosen my words carefully,
Paintballer.  
Perhaps you should have done the same.  
-
This is blasphemy. This is madness!  
-
Madness?  
This is OVERCLOCK.NET!





I tried my best.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You'll get done with a frustrating day of paintballing, and sit down at your desk only to realize that the sweet escape of incredible audio has been taken, leaving you with a poor, cheap imitation, and a sense of existential emptiness.


so deep


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am contemplating selling my audio equipment to fund the upgrades for my paintball gear. Someone needs to talk me out of this madness...


I still want a ccm series 6.5 with the works.... Most paintballers want electros, I want a pump lol!

...Or and Airowgun but local indoor fields give you weird looks if you even mention it...


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> They won't.


Coming from an audiophile, i'm not surprised. Thats ok, i'm not anal like some people about such things.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Coming from an audiophile, i'm not surprised. Thats ok, i'm not anal like some people about such things.


Those V-modas are solid cans. The Corsair headset you got for 1/2 the price won't even come close. It doesn't take an audiophile to think that.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Those V-modas are solid cans. The Corsair headset you got for 1/2 the price won't even come close. It doesn't take an audiophile to think that.


Fine, send me a $100 and pick me out a set of gaming headphones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I still want a ccm series 6.5 with the works.... Most paintballers want electros, I want a pump lol!
> 
> ...Or and Airowgun but local indoor fields give you weird looks if you even mention it...


I am one of those fans of electric guns.







I went from a Tippman 98 Custom w/ Flatline to Smart Parts Shocker (Box version), and finally my tricked out Axe. I really want that DLX Luxe 2.0....


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Fine, send me a $100 and pick me out a set of gaming headphones


Really, it depends on each person. Some people really don't care about sound differences all that much. Something that works for them, works. They might even try better items and then shrug their shoulders and not care. LTT forum gets many more people asking about headset/cheap-headphones. Their advice is to grab the Kingston HyperX Cloud headset.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am one of those fans of electric guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a Tippman 98 Custom w/ Flatline to Smart Parts Shocker (Box version), and finally my tricked out Axe. I really want that DLX Luxe 2.0....


don't do it man! Your ears will get hit with pain and hate you forever!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am one of those fans of electric guns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a Tippman 98 Custom w/ Flatline to Smart Parts Shocker (Box version), and finally my tricked out Axe. I really want that DLX Luxe 2.0....


Nothing wrong at all with electrics at all. We all have our preferences ^_^ I'm one of those strange guys who'll buy a bag of 500, and even when renting (usually a US made Tippmann model 98 is what most of the indoor places around here use) I'll still only chew through 200-250 paintballs in a night, and we're talking 3.5-4 hours of playing. I still want a Double Trouble though, just for laughs! ^_^;;;


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> don't do it man! Your ears will get hit with pain and hate you forever!


LOL yeah that's what I am afraid of.


----------



## Arizonian

Just an update to recent issue:

It's a good Saturday. Had some free time and got my Shiit Modi / Magni working.









After much trouble shooting, turns out a re-flash of mother board BIOS and re-install of audio drivers did the trick. It had nothing to do with the DAC or amp.

Thanks for everyone who gave me ideas, suggestions last week, REP's given. Not sure why it didn't take originally when I updated but all is well. It's been about four weeks now without, so cans are on my head now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hrm... I don't recall seeing these posted here... Thoughts?

http://www.mofiheadphones.com/


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrm... I don't recall seeing these posted here... Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.mofiheadphones.com/


Idea's nice, but it looks heavy and the focus on aesthetics/design on that page make me wonder if they are compensating for something.

I also cannot imagine having an amp that close to an electromagnet is ever going to help reduce distortion either.

Edit: I can't see this being cheap either - some high sensitivity/efficiency hps or IEMs would be my choice for the money.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Just an update to recent issue:
> 
> It's a good Saturday. Had some free time and got my Shiit Modi / Magni working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After much trouble shooting, turns out a re-flash of mother board BIOS and re-install of audio drivers did the trick. It had nothing to do with the DAC or amp.
> 
> Thanks for everyone who gave me ideas, suggestions last week, REP's given. Not sure why it didn't take originally when I updated but all is well. It's been about four weeks now without, so cans are on my head now.


That's good news! So what 'audio drivers' did you install? Are you just referring to the motherboard's onboard drivers?


----------



## BoredErica

How much were HD600s back when they were Sennheiser's flagship headphone?


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> How much were HD600s back when they were Sennheiser's flagship headphone?


From what I could find. Not exactly sure which year it was released.

Release: 1993-1996? (http://www.headfonia.com/the-sennheiser-trio-hd580-hd600-hd650/)
MSRP: $519.95 (http://www.cnet.com/products/sennheiser-hd-600/)
Inflation applied (2013): *~$800* (http://www.westegg.com/inflation/)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> From what I could find. Not exactly sure which year it was released.
> 
> Release: 1993-1996? (http://www.headfonia.com/the-sennheiser-trio-hd580-hd600-hd650/)
> MSRP: $519.95 (http://www.cnet.com/products/sennheiser-hd-600/)
> Inflation applied (2013): *~$800* (http://www.westegg.com/inflation/)


Thanks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hrm... I don't recall seeing these posted here... Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.mofiheadphones.com/


This is the dumbest thing ever.

Does anyone remember the stoner acoustics UD1000 (IDK what the name of it was, but it was something like that)

It was like 25-40 bucks for a tiny little USB dongle that had a USB dac and had a fairly powerful output stage considering it's size.

Seriously, a 40 dollar USB dongle + a random set of 150 dollar headphones will be cheaper, sound better, and has more practical possibilities than this piece of turd.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This is the dumbest thing ever.
> 
> Does anyone remember the stoner acoustics UD1000 (IDK what the name of it was, but it was something like that)
> 
> It was like 25-40 bucks for a tiny little USB dongle that had a USB dac and had a fairly powerful output stage considering it's size.
> 
> Seriously, a 40 dollar USB dongle + a random set of 150 dollar headphones will be cheaper, sound better, and has more practical possibilities than this piece of turd.


It's hard to say, even more so since the product isn't out yet for us to actually give it a go and see how it stacks up against traditional gear. While it definitely has an interesting aesthetic to it, if they apply the same level of work they put into their higher end microphones into these headphones, there's a reasonable chance that their outlandish concept could very well work. Yes, it's targeted at the AVERAGE person, but if they're reasonably priced and actually perform decently, the core idea they're focusing the whole design on (high quality audio wherever you go) could bring about a stronger focus on actual audio quality, as opposed to other more stylish headphones out there (aka Beats, and how there are a wide variety of better quality headphones for less). Style, AND substance in one device designed for portability and life on the go in general? Wouldn't it be neat if a company actually did find that so-called holy grail a number of people constantly pursue, even in desktop settings where a lot more things are controlled?

Not going to lie - I am definitely not a fan of how those headphones look, but the thought of what they could bring onto the table? And with a great deal of people who know what they're doing (and talking about) speaking up about them? Either Blue has an insane amount of money to throw at endorsements, or... Something. I can't figure out how to finish that.

And for those who might think I like Blue? No bloody clue how their products are, as I've only ever played around with a few Shure microphones aimed more at live performance. I just think the concept is a neat one that could very well change the perception of audio for the average person if they work as marketed and aren't too expensive.

Also, shouldn't we actually see pairs in the wild, and maybe even test them before going "OMG worst idea ever!" A lot of technology that us computer enthusiasts enjoy on a day to day basis are things that some people had the exact same reactions to previously. Go back ten years, tablet/laptop combinations were considered gimmicky due to battery technology not being there, not to mention mobile processors still being crippled. Arguably, one of the most popular devices out there nowadays are tablets, netbooks, and those hybrid tablet/laptop computers. Why? Because the technology is now in place to make such things affordable. Ten years ago, 1080P in the living room was the domain of people who were willing to spend thousands of dollars on a setup, yet now it's everywhere. Ten years ago, AMD did the impossible and actually outperformed Intel for some time with the Barton cored processors, and then the Athlon64. 64-bit when it was still considered completely impractical and pointless. I paid $200 for my first hard drive years ago, and it was an amazingly large (for the time) 80GB. Nowadays that same amount of cash can get you a 4TB hard drive (approximately 50x the capacity) PLUS a 4-pack of your favourite energy drink PLUS several coffee runs to Starbucks for Venti Vanilla Lattes or Frappucino's (or pretty much any of their $5-6 beverages).

Ten years ago, I thought the idea of LCD monitors was foolish, and pointless, despite complaining about having to haul a 70lb CRT around to LANparties. Funny how I now have two 21.5" displays, and will eventually upgrade to three 27" 1440p g-sync displays in the next year. Ten years ago, I was more than happy with a $30 Plantronics headset for gaming, yet now I tend to game with a $500 CAD pair of headphones and am tempted to give a $300 USD headset a shot (oh wait, PCPP says they're $232 CAD atm at one vendor) just to see what it's like, not to mention have a microphone built in. Ten years ago, djs scorned at those who used digital vinyl systems, yet nowadays pretty much EVERYBODY (minus a few exceptions) are using some form of Serato or Traktor simply because of the power and flexibility they offer. I was a vinyl purist back then, but now I'm all about digital (provided they're high quality files) simply because of two things - cost, and space ($2 USD per track is a lot cheaper than $18 CAD per record, and digital files take up no room in the living room). Ten years ago, it was unheard of to have high quality audio cards designed for recording and playback to be under $1k USD, yet now there are plenty of them on the market, and some of them even do 4-8 channels of simultaneous recording.

Basically, my point can be summarized as this: give the darn things a chance to prove what they are. If they're migraine inducing, full of noise and marketing stupidity like some brands have proven to mainly be, then that's how the dice or cards fall. If it's a good concept, maybe it can be used as a tool to show people just how beneficial higher quality audio can be to enjoy! People in general, especially on forums, really need to stop knocking products before they're even out on the market. One last quick example: take a look at the Asus ROG Swift - so many people judged it because it had a TN panel, and assumed it was a hefty stinking pile of a certain substance simply because of that. They ignored the fact it was a completely redesigned panel, that it had gsync, that it was the very first 1440p display to actually go as fast as 144Hz ~without~ motion blur, and that it wasn't priced all that much more than a traditional, not on sale North American retail boxed 1440p 27" product. That same blind hatred exists in the Swift thread even to this date, despite there having been countless reviews going over just how many changes this monitor brought to the table.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Idea's nice, but it looks heavy and the focus on aesthetics/design on that page make me wonder if they are compensating for something.
> 
> I also cannot imagine having an amp that close to an electromagnet is ever going to help reduce distortion either.
> 
> Edit: I can't see this being cheap either - some high sensitivity/efficiency hps or IEMs would be my choice for the money.


My apologies, somehow I missed your reply. I do have to agree, it does seem focused a great deal on the aesthetics, but then again, if one looks at their -shall we say - unique styling for their microphones, I was kind of expecting something left field from them.

As for an amp being that close to electromagnets, wouldn't there be a way of engineering some sort of EMI/EMR shielding while still keeping things relatively lightweight?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Well don't forget that built in amps have been tried before.

Hell, there were even some headphones that had a built in tube amp.

There are multiple issues when it comes to headphones like these.

1: The amp is generally a piece of crap. I do not care if you are the god of EE, the truth is that you simply can not make a GOOD sounding amp in that small of a foot print. You can certainly make an amp that does it's job, but it just is not going to be as good as what people expect.

2: An amp is an amp is an amp is an amp. If you ONLY have a built in amp, then you are amplifying the source. If the source sucks, then you are amplifying a crappy source.

3: Normally headphones do not have built in headphone amps because it is easier, better, and all around smarter to design highly efficient headphone speaker drivers instead. (I am only talking about portable/travel headphones).

4: What is the amp being powered by? From the video, it looks like its being powered by a battery. That means that you only have limited use with your headphones before it's time to charge them again. Normally this is OK for a PC gamer or someone who is going to always be close to a power source, but in this case these are meant to be used by everyone. So the battery will wear out over time AND it limits the user to how long they can use their headphones.

5: Price. 350 bucks. What the heck.


----------



## mikeaj

I doubt 42-ohm dynamic driver headphones really need a dedicated amp that badly anyway. There's a passive mode, so I assume passthrough without the amp.


----------



## phillyd

My new speaker setup has spoiled me, my HE-300's are really underwhelming now. Going to be at a meet on the 20th, and will be looking out for the HD650, HE-400i, LCD-2, D2000, D5000, and maybe some other closed back cans. I really miss the bass impact when I go back to my cans.

*In other news,*
Interesting new offerings from Sennheiser:
*Urbanite*

*Urbanite (on-ear):*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










*
Urbanite XL (over-ear):*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's good news! So what 'audio drivers' did you install? Are you just referring to the motherboard's onboard drivers?


*Re*-installed latest motherboard BIOS and yes just the Realtek HD audio driver. Not sure what / why - just happy it's working.

I had taken the DAC / AMP up to second rig and it worked perfectly. It's how I knew you were on the right path with it being mother board USB, maybe power delivery, along those lines. If something goes wrong again like this out of the blue I'm going to be looking at mother board issues possibly. For now, knock on wood, all is good.

First thing I did was spark up some old school RUSH to appreciate my cans.







Thanks again.









I'm afraid to turn off the power to them now and haven't turned off my system since.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My apologies, somehow I missed your reply. I do have to agree, it does seem focused a great deal on the aesthetics, but then again, if one looks at their -shall we say - unique styling for their microphones, I was kind of expecting something left field from them.
> 
> As for an amp being that close to electromagnets, wouldn't there be a way of engineering some sort of EMI/EMR shielding while still keeping things relatively lightweight?


It would be possible to put a Faraday cage around the components, but it's my my understanding that the cage doesn't simply "stop" interference - it itself gets affected and the sum total of all the interference inside the cage is 0. The cage would also produce back flux, affecting the headphone driver - but to what extent I've no idea. Anyway, the cage just adds more weight.

It could turn out to be excellent, but all things considered I would set your expectations low.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My new speaker setup has spoiled me, my HE-300's are really underwhelming now. Going to be at a meet on the 20th, and will be looking out for the *HD650, HE-400i, LCD-2*, D2000, D5000, and maybe some other closed back cans. I really miss the bass impact when I go back to my cans.


Looking forward to the comparisons









For those who haven't tried it yet, I'm going to recommend bs2b - http://bs2b.sourceforge.net/download.html - a software crossfeed. The J.Meier preset is especially good - it doesn't (perceptibly) touch any of the sound except the extreme R/L signals, and just lifts them off the head ever so slightly, massively reducing listening fatigue. I use it with foobar2k, and recently (via ffdshow) got it working for normal videos too.


----------



## BoredErica

Hooked up the HD800s and Rokits to my piano, plays just fine. Now for the hard part, learning how to play it... Learning how to play a song really gets me to understand every single note in a song instead of just listening to it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thinking about buying one of my friend's Lyr for $300. Trigger finger is itchy....

I just realized while I was distracted, that I forgot to host the July 4th freebie guys. Sorry about that! Will host it sometime in the next few weeks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thinking about buying one of my friend's Lyr for $300. Trigger finger is itchy....
> 
> I just realized while I was distracted, that I forgot to host the July 4th freebie guys. Sorry about that! Will host it sometime in the next few weeks!


IDK man.

Your screen is getting pretty old. You might wanna give your GPU a challenge.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IDK man.
> 
> Your screen is getting pretty old. You might wanna give your GPU a challenge.


Thanks for reminding me to update it. It still is not the latest and greatest, but I am currently rocking a Dell UltraSharp U2412M.


----------



## Moragg

Reddit just gave me my word for the day: audiophools.


----------



## Sempre

Lol. It could be a great idea for a username.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Re*-installed latest motherboard BIOS and yes just the Realtek HD audio driver. Not sure what / why - just happy it's working.
> 
> I had taken the DAC / AMP up to second rig and it worked perfectly. It's how I knew you were on the right path with it being mother board USB, maybe power delivery, along those lines. If something goes wrong again like this out of the blue I'm going to be looking at mother board issues possibly. For now, knock on wood, all is good.
> 
> First thing I did was spark up some old school RUSH to appreciate my cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid to turn off the power to them now and haven't turned off my system since.


Great to hear. My TiHD gives me the same grief. Not sure what to blame, but my PC restarted due to updates last night and had to reinstall the sound drivers again. It used to happen every time. Now it happens 1 in 10 times.


----------



## phillyd

The Momentum On Ear are down to $99 at my Best Buy so I'm gonna go give em a shot tomorrow. Hopefully I'll like em.


----------



## BoredErica

I grabbed some Soundmagic E10s for on-the-go-music. They're not in the price range of those though. $30. There are many other in-ears at that pricepoint though. I wonder which is best.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I grabbed some Soundmagic E10s for on-the-go-music. They're not in the price range of those though. $30. There are many other in-ears at that pricepoint though. I wonder which is best.


As cool as the in-ear versions are, I don't think they're out yet. I'm getting the on-ear.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As cool as the in-ear versions are, I don't think they're out yet. I'm getting the on-ear.


Oh right, I read In ear for some reason. $99 is a very nice price, even beats second-hand prices on Amazon.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh right, I read In ear for some reason. $99 is a very nice price, even beats second-hand prices on Amazon.


Yeah only the black ones are listed at that price. I kinda want the Ivory but they're still listed at $129


----------



## phillyd

Well I bought the Ivory for $99, fell in love with the sound, but not the fit. They made my ears red and hurt, especially where my glasses go. So I returned them, ordered the Over-ear and am waiting for them to ship to the store.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Well I bought the Ivory for $99, fell in love with the sound, but not the fit. They made my ears red and hurt, especially where my glasses go. So I returned them, ordered the Over-ear and am waiting for them to ship to the store.


The over-ear sounds better than the on-ear momentums! Hope the cups fit you though, it's really for people with small to normal sized ears!









I have the black and red (stitching) edition and it's fantastic for a closed type pair of cans! It's definitely better than my ATH-M50s!


----------



## BoredErica

The LTT forum believes that M50x (I know you mentioned the M50 instead) is way overpriced, that M40x is basically much cheaper for samey level of sound quality. I think between such budget options like M40x and even a headset like Kingston Hyperx Cloud, you can get very good sound quality for <$100. A great recommendation for "normal" people who don't want to spend so much on audio but still listen to music, game, etc.


----------



## phillyd

I have small ears, so they should fit with ease. I'm excited!


----------



## llthim

Hi all, I would need some recommendation on choosing the headphones.
Currently I'm looking at Sony MDR1mk2 and Audio Technica ATH-M50X LTD. Both price is around the same in my region.
I'll use this headphones for my phones and laptop.


----------



## twerk

Stopped by a PC World today and tried out the new Beats (Solo2) while I was there and I was astonished. They are really rather good, and they were probably connected to some crappy test system too. I was confused so had a search when I got home and it seems Tyll had similar thoughts.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/time-rethink-beats-solo2-excellent


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Stopped by a PC World today and tried out the new Beats (Solo2) while I was there and I was astonished. They are really rather good, and they were probably connected to some crappy test system too. I was confused so had a search when I got home and it seems Tyll had similar thoughts.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/time-rethink-beats-solo2-excellent


We were discussing that earlier in the thread on Sennheiser's new products. My guess is that now that Beats is a division of Apple, that Apple's decided to bring the quality up to a level more commensurate with the price. Apple products are all overpriced for what they are, but at least you can be assured they are good quality.

I'll still stick to my Senn HD 280 and HD 360, though.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Stopped by a PC World today and tried out the new Beats (Solo2) while I was there and I was astonished. They are really rather good, and they were probably connected to some crappy test system too. I was confused so had a search when I got home and it seems Tyll had similar thoughts.
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/time-rethink-beats-solo2-excellent
> 
> 
> 
> We were discussing that earlier in the thread on Sennheiser's new products. My guess is that now that Beats is a division of Apple, that Apple's decided to bring the quality up to a level more commensurate with the price. Apple products are all overpriced for what they are, but at least you can be assured they are good quality.
> 
> I'll still stick to my Senn HD 280 and HD 360, though.
Click to expand...

This stuff had to have been in the works prior to the acquisition. Product development doesn't happen _that_ fast. And the rest of the line is apparently not as good.


----------



## phillyd

I mean the Mixr weren't that bad, if put in a lower price bracket they could compete with some more respectable brands. So it doesn't really surprise me that the Solo 2 might actually be pretty good.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, it's been like this for a while. Beats are slowly getting better. I think I brought this up a page or two ago (although I view the forum in 100 post-pages).


----------



## jsc1973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> This stuff had to have been in the works prior to the acquisition. Product development doesn't happen _that_ fast. And the rest of the line is apparently not as good.


I'm sure the acquisition was being negotiated well before the news went public. The sale of one company to another doesn't happen _that_ fast, either. Apple could have been influencing Beats' product development for long before we knew about the acquisition.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsc1973*
> 
> I'm sure the acquisition was being negotiated well before the news went public. The sale of one company to another doesn't happen that fast, either. Apple could have been influencing Beats' product development for long before we knew about the acquisition.


But, IIRC Beats were slowly getting better in the past too, from its debut. The only reason why people noticed was because Tyll made a review and that rustled some jimmies on Headfi, lol. That was four weeks ago, it got brought up on LTT so I brought it up here. A wise man once told me:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> GAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> TYLL IS DEAF, HEAD-FI IS DEAD/DUMB, AND THE SOLO 2s STILL SUCK MAJOR MONKEY WANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WHY ARE THERE SO MANY BIKE SHED CONVERSATIONS ABOUT THE FREAKING SOLO 2s ON THE INTERNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Everyone is entitled to their opinion and Tjj226 has never been shy about his, so take it for what it's worth! Tjj has differing tastes than the majority (Tyll's choices on headphones are definitely different than his) I believe so his opinion will be shared by people who have the same tastes and disliked by the others who don't share his tastes.

EDIT: I kind of agree about his Head-Fi comment though about being a little bit sheepish (part of the flock mentality that is)! It's just flavor of the month on that site and they always will push their sponsors there!


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion and Tjj226 has never been shy about his, so take it for what it's worth! Tjj has differing tastes than the majority (Tyll's choices on headphones are definitely different than his) I believe so his opinion will be shared by people who have the same tastes and disliked by the others who don't share his tastes.
> 
> EDIT: I kind of agree about his Head-Fi comment though about being a little bit sheepish (part of the flock mentality that is)! It's just flavor of the month on that site and they always will push their sponsors there!


I'm 99.35359358% sure Tj wasn't being serious during that post, lol.


----------



## Calbert

My new phones and the wood stand that comes with them
(and my messy desk and cables and w/e)









Sounded quite good right out of the box, awesome mids.
I'll just listen to it for a few more days before writing more about how it sounds.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Everyone is entitled to their opinion and Tjj226 has never been shy about his, so take it for what it's worth! Tjj has differing tastes than the majority (Tyll's choices on headphones are definitely different than his) I believe so his opinion will be shared by people who have the same tastes and disliked by the others who don't share his tastes.
> 
> EDIT: I kind of agree about his Head-Fi comment though about being a little bit sheepish (part of the flock mentality that is)! It's just flavor of the month on that site and they always will push their sponsors there!


The issue with tyll is that he actually has some hearing loss. There are some videos on youtube where he goes into this. He definitely has both higher and lower hearing loss, but it is rather subtle. Or so he says.

A lot of his opinions come from the testing he does. For instance, if he sees some bass in the frequency response, he will go back and intentionally listen for bass.

Essentially he is using technology to compensate for the fact that he is ACTUALLY going deaf.

I have other issues with him as well. For instance, I think he is not harsh enough on the headphones. A lot of his reviews are just way too limp. With the exception of a select few headphones, for the most part EVERY stinking headphone he reviews is good. Even though it sounds like total crap, he will try and make excuses for bad headphones.

He is not dishonest, but I feel like he is trying way too hard to not offend anyone.

Look. If you are stuck in the middle of nowhere, with no audio store in sight, then tyll is a fairly respectable source.

If you have the means to get your hands on some headphones, then tyll is about the most useless person you can possibly listen to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I'm 99.35359358% sure Tj wasn't being serious during that post, lol.


I was adding some bombastic levity to the thread, and I was exaggerating a little, but I was fairly serious.

Tyll is actually going deaf slowly but surely.

And talking about beats headphones is a massive waste of time. Why? Still too darn expensive. Still laughable.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The issue with tyll is that he actually has some hearing loss. There are some videos on youtube where he goes into this. He definitely has both higher and lower hearing loss, but it is rather subtle. Or so he says.
> 
> A lot of his opinions come from the testing he does. For instance, if he sees some bass in the frequency response, he will go back and intentionally listen for bass.
> 
> Essentially he is using technology to compensate for the fact that he is ACTUALLY going deaf.
> 
> I have other issues with him as well. For instance, I think he is not harsh enough on the headphones. A lot of his reviews are just way too limp. With the exception of a select few headphones, for the most part EVERY stinking headphone he reviews is good. Even though it sounds like total crap, he will try and make excuses for bad headphones.
> 
> He is not dishonest, but I feel like he is trying way too hard to not offend anyone.
> 
> Look. If you are stuck in the middle of nowhere, with no audio store in sight, then tyll is a fairly respectable source.
> 
> If you have the means to get your hands on some headphones, then tyll is about the most useless person you can possibly listen to.


He already explained why he doesn't want to say negative things about headphones, etc. he reviews. When headphones don't pass muster he doesn't even give it time or space for a review. I can respect that, we should all learn to respect certain beliefs of certain individuals, the same way I respect people with a different point of view (such as yours).

As for how he does his tests, everything you're saying is pure conjecture and a guess on how he does his tests (have you seen him do it the way you say it is?). As for going deaf, he has mentioned specifically that the farther edges of both high and low are things he can longer hear - not everyone can anyway - like 16-20kHz. To say something with finality without knowing everything factual would just be an opinion, nothing more, nothing less.

As for him being useless, I will have to disagree, the headphones I've chosen primarily sound the way he described them. I've bought the Momentums, HD600 and HD650 and he's been spot on. The Nad VISO and Focal Spirit (both models) review have been spot on as well in terms of what they sound like (my brother bought the focal spirit models and I have given the Nad VISO a listen).

I'm not trying to push any buttons, but it's clear that you disagree with his opinions just the same way some people will disagree with some of your opinions. Not everyone is perfect and I'm sure each person's hearing is not the same as well so reviews can change perception to perception. That's why you read from multiple sources and do your own listening to make a final judgement.


----------



## Diablosbud

Having hearing damage doesn't make it impossible to tell gear apart, and I wish people would stop saying such things. I can only hear up to 14 kHz so I got my hearing tested, and it turns out my hearing is perfect between 200 Hz and 8 kHz. I can hear down to 30 Hz and I assume lower, but my equipment doesn't go lower. I also have mild tinnitus.

Even so, I can hear differences between equipment such as neutral DACs that some people with perfect hearing don't notice. Audio is more about training your listening skills rather than having 20 Hz - 20 kHz perfect hearing. Yes of course hearing damage can affect music, but it takes a whole lot more damage than people realize.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> My new phones and the wood stand that comes with them
> (and my messy desk and cables and w/e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounded quite good right out of the box, awesome mids.
> I'll just listen to it for a few more days before writing more about how it sounds.


Those... are gorgeous. Wonder how they sound in comparison to the K712's...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Having hearing damage doesn't make it impossible to tell gear apart, and I wish people would stop saying such things. I can only hear up to 14 kHz so I got my hearing tested, and it turns out my hearing is perfect between 200 Hz and 8 kHz. I can hear down to 30 Hz and I assume lower, but my equipment doesn't go lower. I also have mild tinnitus.
> 
> Even so, I can hear differences between equipment such as neutral DACs that some people with perfect hearing don't notice. Audio is more about training your listening skills rather than having 20 Hz - 20 kHz perfect hearing. Yes of course hearing damage can affect music, but it takes a whole lot more damage than people realize.


Of course you're going to be able to tell the obvious differences, but if you've lost hearing over 14Khz, Grado headphones might sound better to you than they do I or someone else. It makes a huge difference have trying to be accurate.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Of course you're going to be able to tell the obvious differences, but if you've lost hearing over 14Khz, Grado headphones might sound better to you than they do I or someone else. It makes a huge difference have trying to be accurate.


True. I wish the speaker thread was more popular because I could provide a lot of examples where if people have even slight hearing loss that it makes a difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I was adding some bombastic levity to the thread, and I was exaggerating a little, but I was fairly serious.
> 
> Tyll is actually going deaf slowly but surely.
> 
> And talking about beats headphones is a massive waste of time. Why? Still too darn expensive. Still laughable.


Deaf means not being able to hear, not not being able to hear high frequencies. I'm pretty sure he'll die before he gets deaf.

It's not a waste of time. Most people are out getting Beats, so changes in how Beats performs is what makes the largest impact to the public. You'll find many people that hate on Beats without a clue on how good or bad it sounds, all they do is parrot off of what others say because it's cool to hate Beats. The Solo 2 is what, $150 used? Not bad for a fashion headphone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True. I wish the speaker thread was more popular because I could provide a lot of examples where if people have even slight hearing loss that it makes a difference.


I would, but I'm so stupidly happy with my speakers it'd be a dead end for me







. That's kinda why my activity here is select.

Also, directed at the last post;

If you can't hear a frequency above a certain point, you simply cannot hear it. It's a very '2+2=4' situation. It's not a borderline truth. It's an absolute truth. Obviously everyone has their own personal opinion of a headphone, but if you want to be absolutely scientific and analytical about it, a person with less than 'average' hearing is a bad test group subject. UNLESS, you are in a similar boat. At this point, you're getting into semantics...and I'm not about semantics in my music listening. Just hearing good music out of good headphones is the way I like it







.

While I'm at it, I've got another track for you guys. You might like it if you've liked any of the last bit of stuff I've posted/linked. I don't care for any of the rest of his album, but the song has a very melancholy feel to it:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Deaf means not being able to hear, not not being able to hear high frequencies. I'm pretty sure he'll die before he gets deaf.
> 
> It's not a waste of time. Most people are out getting Beats, so changes in how Beats performs is what makes the largest impact to the public. You'll find many people that hate on Beats without a clue on how good or bad it sounds, all they do is parrot off of what others say because it's cool to hate Beats. The Solo 2 is what, $150 used? Not bad for a fashion headphone.


Yes, we all know what deaf means. Like I said I was exaggerating a little bit.

No. Talking about beats is literally pointless.

Sure they might sound better now, but who cares. They are still no where near as good as they claim to be or are priced to be.

As a whole, they still suffer from all the same problems, but they suffer a hell of a lot less.

They are still bad. But you can not point and laugh at them anymore. That is about it.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> but who cares.


Multiple people? Way more outside of OCN, too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Multiple people? Way more outside of OCN, too.


My personal thoughts on Beats is that they are still largely a waste of money. Sound improvements don't change that simply due to how competitive the market is. That said, for those who choose to wear beats for whatever reasons, I am happy that their experience will now be at least a bit better. My opinion will always be that headphones are for listening, not a fashion statement. That's probably why I wear generic clothes and have no interests in expensive watches or watches in general though.


----------



## pez

I used to not care about watches either, but Android Wear watches and Motorola are about to change that for sure.


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They are still bad. But you can not point and laugh at them anymore. That is about it.


I think that is a great step forward, no?









Sadly, my inner Nelson Muntz died a little...


----------



## mikeaj

Beats matter because lots of people buy them, hence being important to cover for a site like IF.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> I think that is a great step forward, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, my inner Nelson Muntz died a little...


It is not a step forward.

A step forward would have been making their improvements and then dropping the price by 100 bucks. THAT might have been a step forward. But no, this is just turd polishing.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Of course you're going to be able to tell the obvious differences, but if you've lost hearing over 14Khz, Grado headphones might sound better to you than they do I or someone else. It makes a huge difference have trying to be accurate.


Nah, not really. Not much is above 10 kHz. Most recordings are cut off there since only ringing/reflections are that high, and the response in speakers/headphones above that is highly distorted and extremely low in volume. For example, the Grado RS1 drops to over half average SPL after 10 kHz: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoRS1.pdf . That will mostly be covered up by other frequencies if any information is even there at all.

The major difference with common hearing damage is that the higher frequencies right underneath where your hearing loss will be reduced. In my case I can hear 10 kHz loud and clear, no difference from when I could hear up to 17 kHz.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I used to not care about watches either, but Android Wear watches and Motorola are about to change that for sure.


Agreed completely. That Moto 360 looks really nice and apparently the battery issues have been fixed with some updates.


----------



## phillyd

The biggest issue with beats IMO is durability. People break them all the time. Sure they're overpriced for the sound, but you're paying for the brand. If they held up for a few years, they wouldn't be such a rip off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Nah, not really. Not much is above 10 kHz. Most recordings are cut off there since only ringing/reflections are that high, and the response in speakers/headphones above that is highly distorted and extremely low in volume. For example, the Grado RS1 drops to over half average SPL after 10 kHz: http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/GradoRS1.pdf . That will mostly be covered up by other frequencies if any information is even there at all.
> 
> The major difference with common hearing damage is that the higher frequencies right underneath where your hearing loss will be reduced. In my case I can hear 10 kHz loud and clear, no difference from when I could hear up to 17 kHz.


It was an example. TL;DR if you have hearing loss to a noticeable extent, your impressions of headphones will be effected.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Agreed completely. That Moto 360 looks really nice and apparently the battery issues have been fixed with some updates.


I would've had one yesterday if BB had them in stock. It's what my life needs lol.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> My new phones and the wood stand that comes with them
> (and my messy desk and cables and w/e)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounded quite good right out of the box, awesome mids.
> I'll just listen to it for a few more days before writing more about how it sounds.


man!!!!! those are sweeeeet!!

do you suppose my SCHIIT modi/magni would even be enough for those??


----------



## BoredErica

Probably, you could do some calculations and find out.


----------



## mikeaj

Depends what is meant by "enough." It's powerful enough to get too much volume out of almost every dynamic driver headphone still in production and most planar magentiic models and then gets enough volume for the rest of the dynamic driver headphones. K812 is more sensitive than K7xx / Q701, and the latter are already in the "you can get too much volume" range.

Try it and see if you like it.

But you're never going to get audiophile street cred using $200 worth of amp/DAC with headphones that expensive because eyes will pop out at the price difference.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Depends what is meant by "enough." It's powerful enough to get too much volume out of almost every dynamic driver headphone still in production and most planar magentiic models and then gets enough volume for the rest of the dynamic driver headphones. K812 is more sensitive than K7xx / Q701, and the latter are already in the "you can get too much volume" range.
> 
> Try it and see if you like it.
> 
> But you're never going to get audiophile street cred using $200 worth of amp/DAC with headphones that expensive because eyes will pop out at the price difference.


Hey Mikeaj, I couldn't sleep this morning so I did what any other person would do, I sat on my bed with my netbook trying to calculate power requirements of various headphones... based on your post here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726640/why-would-those-with-he-6-prefer-speaker-amps#post_10714075

Got me thinking about stuff and asking questions, too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Hey Mikeaj, I couldn't sleep this morning so I did what any other person would do, I sat on my bed with my netbook trying to calculate power requirements of various headphones... based on your post here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/726640/why-would-those-with-he-6-prefer-speaker-amps#post_10714075
> 
> Got me thinking about stuff and asking questions, too.


That post only takes into consideration the bare minimum power requirements.

That is literally a snow flake on the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That post only takes into consideration the bare minimum power requirements.
> 
> That is literally a snow flake on the tip of the iceberg.


That explains nothing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That explains nothing.


Power in wattage is voltage times current.

Some headphones like more current than they do voltage and vice versa.

If amp A produces 2 amps and 0.5v, then it equates to 1 watt.

If amp B produce 0.5 amps and 2 volts, then it equates to 1 watt.

So the power output might be the same, but the effects each amp has on how the headphones perform is different.

So you can't really say that 1 watt is equal to another watt.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Power in wattage is voltage times current.
> 
> Some headphones like more current than they do voltage and vice versa.
> 
> If amp A produces 2 amps and 0.5v, then it equates to 1 watt.
> 
> If amp B produce 0.5 amps and 2 volts, then it equates to 1 watt.
> 
> So the power output might be the same, but the effects each amp has on how the headphones perform is different.
> 
> So you can't really say that 1 watt is equal to another watt.


Ok, I'll run it by Hydrogenaudio and Sound Science of Headfi and I'll think about it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Ok, I'll run it by Hydrogenaudio and Sound Science of Headfi and I'll think about it.


Just a heads up.

If they are playing pretend electrical engineer, forget them.

You need to be talking to some sort of physics professor at your school or something.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> That explains nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Power in wattage is voltage times current.
> 
> Some headphones like more current than they do voltage and vice versa.
> 
> If amp A produces 2 amps and 0.5v, then it equates to 1 watt.
> 
> If amp B produce 0.5 amps and 2 volts, then it equates to 1 watt.
> 
> So the power output might be the same, but the effects each amp has on how the headphones perform is different.
> 
> So you can't really say that 1 watt is equal to another watt.
Click to expand...

I can't really tell if you just didn't pay much attention to the example, are being intentionally misleading, or just are misunderstanding something here, but regardless, the above is liable to confuse somebody.

For a given headphones playing at some specified volume level (in other words, a certain power level), it will see X amps and Y volts from amp A, amp B, or any other amp. It's the power level into the headphones and the headphone impedance that determine the current and voltage, not the amp.

However, if the amp is running into its physical (electrical) limitations, then it may not actually be able to deliver that amount of power into a load like that, and you will get (significant) distortion, voltage and current waveforms not being as expected, not at the amplitudes wanted. Like I said, the amp being discussed is powerful enough to drive those headphones to volume levels you wouldn't dare to leave on your head, so that's not an issue. And it's not an issue for the vast majority of dedicated headphone amplifiers out there that aren't the puniest level of portable types.

To pull 2 A at 0.5 V, you would need a headphone with an impedance of 0.25 ohms. Headphones like those don't really exist to purchase. To pull 0.5 A at 2 V, the headphones would need to be 4 ohms, and 4 ohm models don't exist either. Either way gets you 1 watt, but it's not like the headphone impedance changes when you plug it into different amps.

Yes, some amps do hit voltage, current, power limits for certain headphones when cranked up a lot, and some may be voltage limited for some sets while others are current limited for others, but that's not really relevant for those headphones and that amp, and the given example didn't really relate to that.

Literally if one amp is producing the same voltage and current as another amp at all the exact same times, this means the sound produced will be exactly the same, including the volume level. If you want to talk differences in sound produced, it's all in very slight deviations due to noise floors riding on top of the desired signal, distortion, amplifier output impedance when used with certain headphones, and so on. If you want to talk about differences in sound that people hear, that also depends on the state of that person and how the amps are set up (unfortunately, rarely at the same volumes, leading to misleading comparisons).

edit: to be clear, whenever I refer to "sound" I mean "sound waves," so this does not consider any human element. By "hearing" I mean something along the lines of aural perception by a listener. The relationship between the two is studied by psychoacoustics, of which I am not an expert.


----------



## Moragg

Here's a nice little table:


 *High Efficiency**Low Efficiency**High Sensitivity*Don't Worry.Think HE-500. Needs quite a bit of power, but due to low impedance this means they don't need as much voltage. They do draw more current though, but even then not very much since headphone resistances just do not go low enough to matter much at all.*Low Sensitivity*

Obscenely high resistance so lots of voltage needed, but then not much current. Think of very high resistance headphones with normal power requirements.

Electrostats probably fall into this category, though for slightly different reasons.

Think of the HE-6 if it were 300R. Would still need loads of power, but also now loads of voltage to drive it

Max continuous voltage is probably the most useful stat as current draw is unlikely to be anything to worry about, except for headphones with (at least) less than 8R impedance.

Edit: speakers are an extreme version of the bottom right category, which is why current is important for them, as well as voltage. They also are (iirc) lower impedances than headphones.


----------



## phillyd

Got my Momentums and...

Bass hits cause a crackle in the right cup


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Max continuous voltage is probably the most useful stat as current draw is unlikely to be anything to worry about, except for headphones with (at least) less than 8R impedance.
> 
> Edit: speakers are an extreme version of the bottom right category, which is why current is important for them, as well as voltage. They also are (iirc) lower impedances than headphones.


Some designs with vacuum tube or op amp-based outputs would legitimately be current limited if cranking up the volume on 50 ohms and lower sets, maybe a little more.

Speaker nominal impedance is usually around 4 to 8 ohms, yeah, so less than headphones. Some models have higher and some have a little bit lower. Impedance is higher through much of the range than the nominal value, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got my Momentums and...
> 
> Bass hits cause a crackle in the right cup


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*











This is the 6th pair of portable headphones I've tried in the past sixth months. I have the worst luck.
I had 2 pair of Onkyos, both had cable issues.
I had 2 pairs of Focals, one had bad drivers, the other sounded terrible.
I had a pair of Momentum On-ear, which were very uncomfortable
And now these.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got my Momentums and...
> 
> Bass hits cause a crackle in the right cup


Shake it, tap it lightly and try removing/replacing the cup (if you can).

It happens on my HD650s sometimes.


----------



## phillyd

Any chance they could be having issues dealing with my tube amp? Should I run them through the transformer instead of OTL?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Shake it, tap it lightly and try removing/replacing the cup (if you can).
> 
> It happens on my HD650s sometimes.


I tried removing the the pad, nothing seemed to be near the driver. I did blow lightly to dislodge any potential hairs. I also tapped the cups a bit to try to fix it but nothing. I'll try again later.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those... are gorgeous. Wonder how they sound in comparison to the K712's...


Although they are from the same "family" they are not quite alike. I once though the 812 would be like an "upgraded verson" of the 712 before I had a chance to listen to it, but nope.

If you like 712 because of their "heavier" bass(compared to the others in the 6xx/7xx series), you will find 812 to be "bass light", but the bass could go lot deeper on the 812.

I feel that the presentation of "details" was more "natural/polite" on the 812, while the "resolution" is on a different level.

The "sound stage" is also wider, not much more "depth" or "height" but quite a lot "wider".

The 812 is also "easier to drive" than 712.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> man!!!!! those are sweeeeet!!
> 
> do you suppose my SCHIIT modi/magni would even be enough for those??


In terms of volume, yes. You could get enough volume just from a smartphone.

I would like to put it this way, since we are more familiar with computers:

The Headphones themselves are like the monitor;

They will only display up to what they are capable of, so if it's rated at 60hz and your game is running at 120fps, you only get 60, but if you give it only 30, you only get 30.
Then there's also resolution and response time, anyway it just set a hard cap for how good your experience will be.

The amp is like the video card;
An amp is responsible for driving the headphones just like a video card drives your display( I know it doesn't really "drive" the display but w/e).
In this case, most video cards can handle monitors if they are just used to play movies, but you will need a better one if you are to play 3d games with it.
Same thing with amps.

The DAC is like the cpu.
For most games, the cpu is almost always not the bottleneck, and if it's better than the "required" one, it is unlikely that you will get much improvement out of upgrading the CPU.
Almost any external DAC is like an i5 or better, and you won't get too much improvement out of upgrading it, unless you want additional I/O or features.

So now back to your question of if it is enough:
Yes, but it would be like playing minecraft on a 4K display.
Will it look awsome? Certainly, but I'm sure if you bought a 4K monitor, you probably want to do more on it than just playing minecraft.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the 6th pair of portable headphones I've tried in the past sixth months. I have the worst luck.
> I had 2 pair of Onkyos, both had cable issues.
> I had 2 pairs of Focals, one had bad drivers, the other sounded terrible.
> I had a pair of Momentum On-ear, which were very uncomfortable
> And now these.


It's ok Phillyd.









Everything will be alright, I promise.


----------



## Sugi

I want in on this club. I am surprised I have never heard of it before. My lineage of cans. Portapros > Megalodons > DT770 250 ohms > Plyr1 & Xonar DGX.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> I want in on this club. I am surprised I have never heard of it before. My lineage of cans. Portapros > Megalodons > DT770 250 ohms > Plyr1 & Xonar DGX.


Hi welcome to our awesome club! To register, simply navigate to the first page and fill out the form.


----------



## Sugi

Done & done.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sugi*
> 
> Done & done.










The member list updated with your entry already!


----------



## jaydude

Hey guys, My wife just bought These headphones from target in Australia, Being only ten dollars I did not think they could put out like they do, Now I usually don't spend more then $50 on headphones as the last time I spend more then that BOTH sets of "logitech" headphones kicked there mortal coils within 6 months of purchase so that basically did it for me from spending large amounts on headphones anymore haha









These headphones actually sound better then any other pair I have ever bought, sounds are very clear, bass is nice, they have a nice reverby sound that gives is a realistic effect "that could be my "Xonar DX I am not sure" and they feel good on my head. So all in all it is a win win for me









Any of you guys had any experience with these or similar?

Also at what price must I pay to notice a difference in quality up from what I have now as both my old $80 Logitech headphones never sounded this good.

Thanks


----------



## bobaffett

What are everyone opinions on Westone IEM's or even their retail line of earbud?

I was looking at getting the Westone 1's or the Westone 2's Don't think I can afford anything more expencive.

I've tried on a pair of westone 1's on and really liked the feel, I hear the westone 2 uses the same plastic enclosure. it's nice to see IEM's that fit into my small ear canals, but I just wanted to check with you guys and make sure its a good decision and weigh out the options before I drop the dough


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey guys, been awhile since I swung by! Wanted to share my latest acquisition, a pair of Hifiman HE-300s with a custom cable from Bestintheverse


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I think I might get a pair of shure SE215s. Anyone here have a pair that can comment on them?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think I might get a pair of shure SE215s. Anyone here have a pair that can comment on them?


I saw them on MassDrop and was curious as well. Probably won't pick them up, but anyhow, a free bump for an answer







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think I might get a pair of shure SE215s. Anyone here have a pair that can comment on them?


I tried out a friend's pair back in May. I liked them and I would have considered buying them but then I heard about the RHA MA750 and I decided I would try them out instead since I heard a lot about them being very durable.

The SE215s are worth the price if you are in the market for some solid IEMs and I would probably have them if I didn't have the MA750.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Hey guys, My wife just bought These headphones from target in Australia, Being only ten dollars I did not think they could put out like they do, Now I usually don't spend more then $50 on headphones as the last time I spend more then that BOTH sets of "logitech" headphones kicked there mortal coils within 6 months of purchase so that basically did it for me from spending large amounts on headphones anymore haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These headphones actually sound better then any other pair I have ever bought, sounds are very clear, bass is nice, they have a nice reverby sound that gives is a realistic effect "that could be my "Xonar DX I am not sure" and they feel good on my head. So all in all it is a win win for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys had any experience with these or similar?
> 
> Also at what price must I pay to notice a difference in quality up from what I have now as both my old $80 Logitech headphones never sounded this good.
> 
> Thanks


It's probably because the Logitech headset sucks and your new headphones are solid. $80 Kingston HyperX Cloud, $95 ATH-M40x (no mic though). I'm pretty sure those would be an upgrade to your $20 headphones no matter how solid those are. You can't just wave a price tag and expect any headset/headphones you pick to be as good as you want it to be... there are many junk headphones at a given price point.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaydude025*
> 
> Hey guys, My wife just bought These headphones from target in Australia, Being only ten dollars I did not think they could put out like they do, Now I usually don't spend more then $50 on headphones as the last time I spend more then that BOTH sets of "logitech" headphones kicked there mortal coils within 6 months of purchase so that basically did it for me from spending large amounts on headphones anymore haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These headphones actually sound better then any other pair I have ever bought, sounds are very clear, bass is nice, they have a nice reverby sound that gives is a realistic effect "that could be my "Xonar DX I am not sure" and they feel good on my head. So all in all it is a win win for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you guys had any experience with these or similar?
> 
> Also at what price must I pay to notice a difference in quality up from what I have now as both my old $80 Logitech headphones never sounded this good.
> 
> Thanks


All gaming branded headsets are usually junk. Junk as in they look fancy but sound bad/mediocre.

Take my Beyerdynamic MMX2 headset for example (which is gathering dust somewhere), it usually costs 75€ here but I only paid 45€. And I'm still not completely happy about the price/quality ratio, even if the actual headphones only cost me 15€ as the included USB-soundcard is worth 30€.
And don't make me remember that I wasted 60€ on a Tritton 5.1 headset when I was still an idiot... The badness is amplified by the double facepalm: Gaming branded and a headset.

Like ^ said, M40x/etc. would definitely be an upgrade. You should also check out the Jaycar Pro Monitors which are a rebrand from Yoga CD-990 (they were rebranded by Fischer Audio and Brainwavz too).


----------



## BoredErica

Most gaming headsets are junk. There are a (few) gem(s). Many people I find, are very dead set on getting a cheap headset instead of headphone + modmic (which does cost more, and is a factor when we're looking at sub $100 headphones) or headphone + desktop mic. So there's something for those types of people, which is good.


----------



## imran27

I currently own a SoundMagic E10 but I want to upgrade to a good Full-Sized Closed Headphone having (I want great noise isolation, I listen to music while traveling in local trains in Mumbai, you can't even imagine how noisy it is)

For a budget of nearly ~Rs.10k or less I got recommendations of ATH-M40X, they are great, but I want to know from someone who also used SoundMagic E10's.

Is there anyone who could help me out!


----------



## mikeaj

I don't think those headphones have great isolation. As far as I know, that lineup has about average isolation for closed headphones, which would be worse than even most straight-barrel IEMs with large back vents like the Soundmagic E10, which isolate far worse than many other IEMs.

For train use, IEMs or possibly headphones with active noise canceling are a better bet than general closed-back headphones. I mean, even something like Beyerdynamic DT 770 M (the extra-isolation version for drummers and such) has much worse isolation than many IEMs in that price range.


----------



## imran27

Dude you shattered my dreams of using M40X, they do have a good sound quality, reproduction, details and clarity, do they?

Also, I am a high volume listener, on my Note (original, N7000) using SoundMagic E10 I turn up volume to full (15) which feels comfortable.

I guess active noise cancellation affects sound quality a lot? If yes then I'm better using average or good(ish) isolation with sufficient high volume (with amp if reqd)

Are there any IEMs in that budget that provide very good isolation along with the audio quality of M40X? How do my E10's stack against it? I really don't know much about SQ of my E10 since I never used anything better than it, E10 definitely are great, have very nice clarity & details, how much better will be any other IEM in terms of quality???


----------



## BoredErica

I heard that multiple IEMs achieve isolation that is beyond what we can get with something like Bose QC15s!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> I currently own a SoundMagic E10 but I want to upgrade to a good Full-Sized Closed Headphone having (I want great noise isolation, I listen to music while traveling in local trains in Mumbai, you can't even imagine how noisy it is)
> 
> For a budget of nearly ~Rs.10k or less I got recommendations of ATH-M40X, they are great, but I want to know from someone who also used SoundMagic E10's.
> 
> Is there anyone who could help me out!


I own Soundmagic E10s but not M40x. I believe M40x will sound better but have less isolation.


----------



## imran27

But doesn't the active noise cancelling destroy SQ???

And they are well much out of my budget, so if not 100% at least 80% noise isolation will be fine if that's what fits in the budget.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I heard that multiple IEMs achieve isolation that is beyond what we can get with something like Bose QC15s!
> 
> I own Soundmagic E10s but not M40x. I believe M40x will sound better but have less isolation.


The M40X have sensitivity of 98dB while E10 have 100dB, It may be the flatter response of M40X that makes it sound more clear.

If Comply T-400 can give me the kind of isolation I want then the noise isolation feature of headphone becomes meaningless, only SQ and details matters. I want to hear fine details each and every instrument clearly distinct, doesn't matter if I sacrifice bass or I need flat response.

So any recommendations based on above assumptions? Or any recommendations of good isolation headphones with M40X kind of quality


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I tried out a friend's pair back in May. I liked them and I would have considered buying them but then I heard about the RHA MA750 and I decided I would try them out instead since I heard a lot about them being very durable.
> 
> The SE215s are worth the price if you are in the market for some solid IEMs and I would probably have them if I didn't have the MA750.


Thanks for mentioning the MA750s,been reading reviews and comparisons to the SE215s and I think I might sway towards the MA750s


----------



## BoredErica

In case you guys haven't seen it, here is Sennheiser's new snazzy little ad for their headphone:


----------



## friend'scatdied

Simply earotic.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Simply earotic.


i c wut u did der


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> But doesn't the active noise cancelling destroy SQ???
> 
> And they are well much out of my budget, so if not 100% at least 80% noise isolation will be fine if that's what fits in the budget.
> 
> The M40X have sensitivity of 98dB while E10 have 100dB, It may be the flatter response of M40X that makes it sound more clear.
> 
> If Comply T-400 can give me the kind of isolation I want then the noise isolation feature of headphone becomes meaningless, only SQ and details matters. I want to hear fine details each and every instrument clearly distinct, doesn't matter if I sacrifice bass or I need flat response.
> 
> So any recommendations based on above assumptions? Or any recommendations of good isolation headphones with M40X kind of quality


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the MA750s,been reading reviews and comparisons to the SE215s and I think I might sway towards the MA750s


I went with them for the durability primarily. I had read reviews of them being about the same as far as performance so I wasn't too concerned about that.
I feel like the only thing that would damage these would be a sharp pair of scissors cutting through the cord. They come with a 3 year warranty I believe, but I doubt that I'll ever need to use it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I went with them for the durability primarily. I had read reviews of them being about the same as far as performance so I wasn't too concerned about that.
> I feel like the only thing that would damage these would be a sharp pair of scissors cutting through the cord. They come with a 3 year warranty I believe, but I doubt that I'll ever need to use it.


Thanks I just ordered the MA750s








looking forward to them!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Thanks I just ordered the MA750s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to them!


Hope you like them!


----------



## Konkistadori

Got barely used HE400s + velour pads for 170€, couldnt resist... And im not regretting even one bit


----------



## Truedeal

Has anyone ever tried out these headphones ?

They at least look good.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Truedeal*
> 
> Has anyone ever tried out these headphones ?
> 
> They at least look good.


http://www.hifiheadphones.co.uk/reviews/pioneer-se-mx9/


----------



## phillyd

Went to the Head-Fi meet in Nashville yesterday and tried a lot of headphones (and other gear). Here are the impressions of the ones I liked.

I listened to the following on the Schiit Lyr 2, Schiit Valhalla, CORDA CLASSIC and my own ASL MG-Head OTL MK3 (with some exceptions)

*Sennheiser HD650*: These were my favorite headphones all day. They didn't offer the lush bass of the planars, or the soundstage and clarity of the HD800, but they nailed the mid-range and impressed me with the bass extension and impact. They handled treble with exceptional clarity, without ever being harsh, grainy, sibilant or even a tad bit glaring. They really sounded better as a whole than any other headphone I tried all day. I purchased these today and am waiting for them to ship out (this means my HE-300 will be up for sale soon)!
*
Audeze LCD-2.1*: When I put these headphones on, I knew I'd have to get some Audeze planars at some point. The bass is absolutely incredible without ever leaking into the mid-range. It has shocking extension, fantastic impact and amazing texture in the low-end. However, they seemed to suffer a bit with getting the sound inside of my head. Instead of a sound giving me an impression that it was filling my skull, it sounded just a bit like it was around my head. It's hard to explain, but this is not a good thing. This hurt the imaging and sound stage a bit too. The mid-range and treble was incredible as well, but the lack of spaciousness really killed the experience for me.

*Audeze LCD-2.2*: I'd describe these as having an almost identical balance to the 2.1, but with even more impressive in the low end. The major improvement, though, is that these were able to put the sound inside my head. They were nowhere near as spacious as the 650, but not problematically cramped like the 2.1. Not sure I'd ever own this as my only cans, but I'd love to have them for the bass.

*Sennheiser HD800*: These were the big shocker of the group. I expected bright, and lacking in bass. These had a beautifully balanced and spacious mid-range, Neutral and exceptionally clean treble (not a hint of grain, and harshness only when the music was at fault). The bass was not exceptionally impactful, but very tight, balanced, and well-extended. The soundstage and imaging were unmatched in the meet. Sennheiser really did a great job with this one. I thought I would not like these at all, but a set of LCD-2.2 and these would make a great antithetical pair, and I'll consider owning them some day.

*Sennheiser HD590*: This was probably the most impressive price/performance of the group. I found them to be a bit clearer and more open than my HE-300, but just as luscious. Incredible value if you can find them used.

*HiFiMan HE-560*: These sounded to me like a worse pair of LCD-2.2's. Similar balance, (less bass, but stronger mids, airier treble), but these sounded a lot smaller than the LCD-2.1. It almost sounded as if the sound was coming from a single point a couple inches from each ear.

*HiFiMan HE-560 with grill mod*: Surprisingly, the grill mod really fixed the problem I had with them. I A/B'ed the stock and modded and was shocked. They were MUCH more spacious, and the bass really seemed to open up, filling the "background" of the music. Overall I consider these a fantastic headphone and a great alternative to the Audeze's.

*Beyerdynamic T5P*: I tried several Beyers on, and all were far too bright for me to give good impressions of. Well, except these. The T5P, while still brighter than my tastes like, were an exceptional headphone. Their balance reminded me of the HD800, but overall not quite as good. They were balanced throughout the mid range, and a bit light on bass but not problematically so. I was surprised to like any Beyers, but I did really enjoy these.

*Grados*: I tried on several, including the PS1000, and I was completely unimpressed. I couldn't get past the cold, harsh upper midrange to hear any good parts of the sound. I was thoroughly disappointed.

*Other Gear:*

*Meier Audio Corda Daccord & Corda Classic*: This was my favorite DAC/Amp combo at the meet. Exceptionally clean, smooth, balanced, and powerful. They really get out of the way and let the music come through.

*Schiit Lyr 2 & Valhalla*: I was completely unimpressed. They both sounded muddy and closed off to my ears.

*Astell & Kern AK1000*: This might have been my favorite piece of non-headphone gear at the meet. It was beautifully made with a well-designed interface. It was powerful, clear and exceptionally balanced. Too bad it's $800


----------



## pez

We already told you time after time to just get a pair of HD650s







.


----------



## ThijsH

Hiya all, looks like a good club to join as I do love my audio.
These headphones (beyerdynamic DT 531) are Pretty good, better than anything I owned before it, but appearently it isn't the best either (according to the intenet). I'm not an expert in audio and these sound great to me. I got them from my father who someone managed to break them and thought they'd be dead, resoldering of the cable to the speakers fixed it. ^.^ free decent headphones


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> We already told you time after time to just get a pair of HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I believed you! Up until today they were listed in my Head-fi profile under "future plans". After hearing them I had to get them right then and there! Too bad nobody was selling at the meet. I returned my Momentums, and due to a lack of bass, I won't be reordering them. Any suggestions for a portable?


----------



## BoredErica

I was thinking of giving a pair of HD650s to a friend as Christmas gift. A little expensive for gifting though.


----------



## dBlisse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I believed you! Up until today they were listed in my Head-fi profile under "future plans". After hearing them I had to get them right then and there! Too bad nobody was selling at the meet. I returned my Momentums, and due to a lack of bass, I won't be reordering them. Any suggestions for a portable?


How about the M100s ?


----------



## phillyd

I find the M-100 lacking in the mid-range. They're beautiful though and I hope V-Moda releases a more balanced over-ear soon.

The following are under consideration:
ATH-M50x
Sennheiser Urbanite
UE-6000


----------



## BoredErica

Somebody in this forum try the M40x plz. Should be M50x with a bit less bass (more balanced?). At it's price (sub $100 used) it's a good deal for gamers that normally use headsets (that, and Kingston HyperX Cloud if they need a headset for even cheaper, a headset that doesn't totally suck!)


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Went to the Head-Fi meet in Nashville yesterday and tried a lot of headphones (and other gear). Here are the impressions of the ones I liked.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I listened to the following on the Schiit Lyr 2, Schiit Valhalla, CORDA CLASSIC and my own ASL MG-Head OTL MK3 (with some exceptions)
> 
> *Sennheiser HD650*: These were my favorite headphones all day. They didn't offer the lush bass of the planars, or the soundstage and clarity of the HD800, but they nailed the mid-range and impressed me with the bass extension and impact. They handled treble with exceptional clarity, without ever being harsh, grainy, sibilant or even a tad bit glaring. They really sounded better as a whole than any other headphone I tried all day. I purchased these today and am waiting for them to ship out (this means my HE-300 will be up for sale soon)!
> *
> Audeze LCD-2.1*: When I put these headphones on, I knew I'd have to get some Audeze planars at some point. The bass is absolutely incredible without ever leaking into the mid-range. It has shocking extension, fantastic impact and amazing texture in the low-end. However, they seemed to suffer a bit with getting the sound inside of my head. Instead of a sound giving me an impression that it was filling my skull, it sounded just a bit like it was around my head. It's hard to explain, but this is not a good thing. This hurt the imaging and sound stage a bit too. The mid-range and treble was incredible as well, but the lack of spaciousness really killed the experience for me.
> 
> *Audeze LCD-2.2*: I'd describe these as having an almost identical balance to the 2.1, but with even more impressive in the low end. The major improvement, though, is that these were able to put the sound inside my head. They were nowhere near as spacious as the 650, but not problematically cramped like the 2.1. Not sure I'd ever own this as my only cans, but I'd love to have them for the bass.
> 
> *Sennheiser HD800*: These were the big shocker of the group. I expected bright, and lacking in bass. These had a beautifully balanced and spacious mid-range, Neutral and exceptionally clean treble (not a hint of grain, and harshness only when the music was at fault). The bass was not exceptionally impactful, but very tight, balanced, and well-extended. The soundstage and imaging were unmatched in the meet. Sennheiser really did a great job with this one. I thought I would not like these at all, but a set of LCD-2.2 and these would make a great antithetical pair, and I'll consider owning them some day.
> 
> *Sennheiser HD590*: This was probably the most impressive price/performance of the group. I found them to be a bit clearer and more open than my HE-300, but just as luscious. Incredible value if you can find them used.
> 
> *HiFiMan HE-560*: These sounded to me like a worse pair of LCD-2.2's. Similar balance, (less bass, but stronger mids, airier treble), but these sounded a lot smaller than the LCD-2.1. It almost sounded as if the sound was coming from a single point a couple inches from each ear.
> 
> *HiFiMan HE-560 with grill mod*: Surprisingly, the grill mod really fixed the problem I had with them. I A/B'ed the stock and modded and was shocked. They were MUCH more spacious, and the bass really seemed to open up, filling the "background" of the music. Overall I consider these a fantastic headphone and a great alternative to the Audeze's.
> 
> *Beyerdynamic T5P*: I tried several Beyers on, and all were far too bright for me to give good impressions of. Well, except these. The T5P, while still brighter than my tastes like, were an exceptional headphone. Their balance reminded me of the HD800, but overall not quite as good. They were balanced throughout the mid range, and a bit light on bass but not problematically so. I was surprised to like any Beyers, but I did really enjoy these.
> 
> *Grados*: I tried on several, including the PS1000, and I was completely unimpressed. I couldn't get past the cold, harsh upper midrange to hear any good parts of the sound. I was thoroughly disappointed.
> 
> *Other Gear:*
> 
> *Meier Audio Corda Daccord & Corda Classic*: This was my favorite DAC/Amp combo at the meet. Exceptionally clean, smooth, balanced, and powerful. They really get out of the way and let the music come through.
> 
> *Schiit Lyr 2 & Valhalla*: I was completely unimpressed. They both sounded muddy and closed off to my ears.
> 
> *Astell & Kern AK1000*: This might have been my favorite piece of non-headphone gear at the meet. It was beautifully made with a well-designed interface. It was powerful, clear and exceptionally balanced. Too bad it's $800


Great read, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the cans you got to hear at the meet.









Congrats on your purchase.









I'm very satisfied with my HD650's. If I didn't have such a graphic card fixation I could afford better DAC/AMP combo that might bring them out even more. But I digress as I've got two 970's I'm looking at purchasing.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Great read, thanks for sharing your thoughts on the cans you got to hear at the meet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very satisfied with my HD650's. If I didn't have such a graphic card fixation I could afford better DAC/AMP combo that might bring them out even more. But I digress as I've got two 970's I'm looking at purchasing.


I'm extremely excited. I've got a Lenovo Y40 coming in this week too. So that should be interesting.

I'm waiting for a reference 290x to drop to $400. I think that with the current state of crossfire, a second 290x later on would be a good purchase.


----------



## chino1974

Guy I need alil guidance and advice. I am looking to buy a good set of headphones and after speakers for my main rig. I never really put much thought into the sound of my rigs. So this will be my first serious adventure into higher end sound. Currently I am using a set of Turtle Beach PX22 headphones with its stock inline amp hooked up to a Sound Blaster ZX sound card. I mainly game but seeing since I've put so much into this rig I might as well finish it off right. All the other peripherals are good to go except for the soubd. I was seeing that Beyerdynamics is a very popular brand. What would you all recommend for a good set of headphones that will also last a good while?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I believed you! Up until today they were listed in my Head-fi profile under "future plans". After hearing them I had to get them right then and there! Too bad nobody was selling at the meet. I returned my Momentums, and due to a lack of bass, I won't be reordering them. Any suggestions for a portable?


Yeah when I went to the meet that I did, I found plenty of headphones that I liked, but none that made me want to 'upgrade'. I'm grateful, as my wallet wouldn't have liked that otherwise







.

Also, I'm not really experienced in the portables side, besides me being a fan of IEMs. I'm actually trying to find an easier set than the TF10s. That or a better cable.


----------



## phillyd

Of the above that I tried, none would have prompted me to spend the money to upgrade from HD650's. I don't know if I will upgrade for a while. Maybe until I'm out of college . I spend too much on headphones and other tech as it is.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Will a FiiO E10K be enough to drive a pair of Beyer DT-990 Pros (OHM 250)?

Looking to get a pair of open headphones for mostly gaming and desktop use at home.

I've considered the AD700xs, HD558s, AKG Q701, and DT880s.


----------



## BoredErica

I tried to figure that out by looking at Fiio's spec sheet for that amp but their specs are pretty incomplete.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Will a FiiO E10K be enough to drive a pair of Beyer DT-990 Pros (OHM 250)?
> 
> Looking to get a pair of open headphones for mostly gaming and desktop use at home.
> 
> I've considered the AD700xs, HD558s, AKG Q701, and DT880s.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I tried to figure that out by looking at Fiio's spec sheet for that amp but their specs are pretty incomplete.


First of all, some of my responses in this thread are somewhat related:
www.overclock.net/t/1514097/portable-dac-amp

It depends on how loudly you want to listen.

As for FiiO's spec, it does tell you what you need to know in this context. Something capable of 200 mW into 32 ohms is not going to be current limited with 250 ohms headphones. Output impedance is negligible compared to 250 ohms, so you're going to get pretty much all of the output across the headphones. So you should probably expect close to 7.39 ptp listed max output voltage when driving 250 ohms headphones. Let's just say it's 7.3 V ptp, which is 3.65 V at a peak, or 2.58 V rms (sine wave). That's enough for (2.58 V)^2 / 250 ohms = 27 mW into 250 ohms.

For this headphone line, Beyerdynamic lists 96 dB SPL / 1 mW sensitivity, but InnerFidelity's measurement for the DT 880 models is more like 94 dB SPL / 1 mW. Let's just split the difference and say the 990 Pro 250 ohms are 95 dB SPL / 1 mW, so 27 mW would give you something around 109 dB SPL max possible.

Some people crank further, I guess. Others don't even come close. Personally, I've gone over a month without going over what's about 1 V rms into 600 ohms Beyers.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> First of all, some of my responses in this thread are somewhat related:
> www.overclock.net/t/1514097/portable-dac-amp
> 
> It depends on how loudly you want to listen.
> 
> As for FiiO's spec, it does tell you what you need to know in this context. Something capable of 200 mW into 32 ohms is not going to be current limited with 250 ohms headphones. Output impedance is negligible compared to 250 ohms, so you're going to get pretty much all of the output across the headphones. So you should probably expect close to 7.39 ptp listed max output voltage when driving 250 ohms headphones. Let's just say it's 7.3 V ptp, which is 3.65 V at a peak, or 2.58 V rms (sine wave). That's enough for (2.58 V)^2 / 250 ohms = 27 mW into 250 ohms.
> 
> For this headphone line, Beyerdynamic lists 96 dB SPL / 1 mW sensitivity, but InnerFidelity's measurement for the DT 880 models is more like 94 dB SPL / 1 mW. Let's just split the difference and say the 990 Pro 250 ohms are 95 dB SPL / 1 mW, so 27 mW would give you something around 109 dB SPL max possible.
> 
> Some people crank further, I guess. Others don't even come close. Personally, I've gone over a month without going over what's about 1 V rms into 600 ohms Beyers.


+1, I appreciate your informative reply. I barely know what some of those words mean to be honest.









I don't need anything too loud nor expensive, just looking for $75 - $100 dac/amp options to use these for games and movies.

I was checking Audiobot (not sure how reliable it is) and it stated it was indeed strong enough.

FiiO E10K power: 200 mW at 32 Ω

Peak SPL: 110.1 dB (estimate from 32 Ω)

Target SPL for the 990s:

90 dB 0.3 mW 0.3 Vrms
95 dB 0.8 mW 0.4 Vrms
100 dB 3 mW 0.8 Vrms
105 dB 8 mW 1.4 Vrms
110 dB 25 mW 2.5 Vrms
115 dB 79 mW 4.5 Vrms
120 dB 251 mW 7.9 Vrms


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> +1, I appreciate your informative reply. I barely know what some of those words mean to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need anything too loud nor expensive, just looking for $75 - $100 dac/amp options to use these for games and movies.
> 
> I was checking Audiobot (not sure how reliable it is) and it stated it was indeed strong enough.
> 
> FiiO E10K power: 200 mW at 32 Ω
> 
> Peak SPL: 110.1 dB (estimate from 32 Ω)
> 
> Target SPL for the 990s:
> 
> 90 dB 0.3 mW 0.3 Vrms
> 95 dB 0.8 mW 0.4 Vrms
> 100 dB 3 mW 0.8 Vrms
> 105 dB 8 mW 1.4 Vrms
> 110 dB 25 mW 2.5 Vrms
> 115 dB 79 mW 4.5 Vrms
> 120 dB 251 mW 7.9 Vrms


Also, you can also look for E09K (AMP) + E17 (DAC) or the Monoprice desktop AMP/DAC combo for less than $100. Worth checking.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

The E07K powers my DT990 250ohm just fine, goes louder than I could ever listen to.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Also, you can also look for E09K (AMP) + E17 (DAC) or the Monoprice desktop AMP/DAC combo for less than $100. Worth checking.


Thank you, I've been curious about the monoprice since it's relatively new, not too many reviews.

Seems like a good price point for a person like me.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thank you, I've been curious about the monoprice since it's relatively new, not too many reviews.
> 
> Seems like a good price point for a person like me.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If i'm not mistaken the AMP specs are almost the same and each has different DAC. The FiiO DAC (E17) IMO is better since it can be used as a portable AMP/DAC and has better control in sound (bass/treble) and the Monoprice combo is for desktop only and has transparent sound according to what I've read so far.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> If i'm not mistaken the AMP specs are almost the same and each has different DAC. The FiiO DAC (E17) IMO is better since it can be used as a portable AMP/DAC and has better control in sound (bass/treble) and the Monoprice combo is for desktop only and has transparent sound according to what I've read so far.


Yeah for sure, I wish I could afford something like that, but a desktop amp/dac combo would be more than enough for my set up.

FiiO E10K and Monoprice amp/dac are ones that I'm currently reviewing.

On a particular *



*, the monoprice seems to actually have an "underpowered" dac.

EDIT: Change of heart...Philips Fidelio X1 seems to really suit me and what I listen to.

Will update when I have them in my hands.


----------



## pez

Back with another track, and this time it's a live-performed track. Haven't heard the second one (after the 6:00 mark) much, but I'm in love with the first one. And even though I like the original/studio version better, this live performance is fantastic:


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Back with another track, and this time it's a live-performed track. Haven't heard the second one (after the 6:00 mark) much, but I'm in love with the first one. And even though I like the original/studio version better, this live performance is fantastic:


Looks like the link isn't working for me man!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Looks like the link isn't working for me man!


Try it now. I think it was hardlinked to my favorites playlist, which I thought I had avoided







.


----------



## Sempre

Nice find pez. The part from 5:14 to 7:32 was very soothing


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Try it now. I think it was hardlinked to my favorites playlist, which I thought I had avoided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, nice change of pace for me and I enjoyed it.

I'm waiting on my Philips Fidelio X1s at the moment. Really excited to see what they offer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Try it now. I think it was hardlinked to my favorites playlist, which I thought I had avoided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


God dang it pez, quit being such a god dang hipster


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> Nice find pez. The part from 5:14 to 7:32 was very soothing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks, nice change of pace for me and I enjoyed it.
> 
> I'm waiting on my Philips Fidelio X1s at the moment. Really excited to see what they offer.


Glad I could add some pleasure to your guys' day







. My favorite part (I can't decide) is either the ~2:50 to ~3:20 or 4:45 to 5:05. Everything about that woman is beautiful.

I actually picked up the song for free from the Google Play store. They do quite a few 'Free Sampler' things every couple of weeks or so. Worth checking out







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> God dang it pez, quit being such a god dang hipster


Is this you admitting you liked it?


----------



## phillyd

The HD650's seem a lot more neutral than I had remembered. Anyone who bought them new have any opinions about how they burn in? I'm hoping they get darker, because right now they're tending brighter than my HE-300's.

They still sound fantastic though.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The HD650's seem a lot more neutral than I had remembered. Anyone who bought them new have any opinions about how they burn in? I'm hoping they get darker, because right now they're tending brighter than my HE-300's.
> 
> They still sound fantastic though.


They do seem to get darker over time from what I can remember, but I love my HD650s so much. They're godly for orchestral and a lot of ambient/progressive electronic stuff.


----------



## Moragg

Why can't Sennheiser do planars?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Why can't Sennheiser do planars?


I agree. The R&D power of sennheiser with that epic technology would end in a truly incredibly headphone.


----------



## Moragg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Moragg*
> 
> Why can't Sennheiser do planars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The R&D power of sennheiser with that epic technology would end in a truly incredibly headphone.
Click to expand...

For Sennheiser's quality insurance and RMA customer service I would gladly shell out many hundreds of pounds more.

My "single hp" decision is between HiFiMan and Sennheiser and I know, if I get the HD600/HD650, I can pay a token £40 at any point during it's lifetime as a fixed-price repair. With HiFiMan, after a year I'm left to the cold and merciless streets of wear & tear.

It could actually balance the "bright" HD800 very well to have a planar with insanely fast bass and mids.


----------



## roflcopter159

I would definitely be curious to see a Sennheiser planar magnetic, especially if it went up against the LCD 2/HE560/PM1/other planars I forgot in that price range


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this you admitting you liked it?


Lol no. I was just playing with you.

Its fine. It is certainly not as good as lorde when you posted that (and yes....I was THAT late to the lorde party)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I would definitely be curious to see a Sennheiser planar magnetic, especially if it went up against the LCD 2/HE560/PM1/other planars I forgot in that price range


No need. Sennheiser has the HE-60s. Problem solved.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The HD650's seem a lot more neutral than I had remembered. Anyone who bought them new have any opinions about how they burn in? I'm hoping they get darker, because right now they're tending brighter than my HE-300's.
> 
> They still sound fantastic though.


Keep us informed on this. Newer HD800s have more and more bass. Maybe they are stealing the bass from the HD650s.

I am only half joking, they actually could have tweaked the driver.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No need. Sennheiser has the HE-60s. Problem solved.


If you buy them for me (or provide in some other way), I'll happily listen to them


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Keep us informed on this. Newer HD800s have more and more bass. Maybe they are stealing the bass from the HD650s.
> 
> I am only half joking, they actually could have tweaked the driver.


That would be a shame. I'm not getting that sense of perfection I got when trying the ones at the meet. Hopefully it's a burn in issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The HD650's seem a lot more neutral than I had remembered. Anyone who bought them new have any opinions about how they burn in? I'm hoping they get darker, because right now they're tending brighter than my HE-300's.
> 
> They still sound fantastic though.


Couldn't say as I got mine secondhand







. However, I would say they're definitely more warm than neutral.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol no. I was just playing with you.
> 
> Its fine. It is certainly not as good as lorde when you posted that (and yes....I was THAT late to the lorde party)


Haha, I love Lorde







. So much so I got that album on LP. Probably going to do the same with the Phox album.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Couldn't say as I got mine secondhand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . However, I would say they're definitely more warm than neutral.
> Haha, I love Lorde
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So much so I got that album on LP. Probably going to do the same with the Phox album.


Why?

As far as I know lorde was not recorded in any analog format.

The best you could hope for is that they used the raw uncompressed digital data and transferred that to vinyl, but I doubt it.

I would bet that they just did a simple CD to LP conversion in which case your LP should sound nearly identical to the CD. The main difference in sound would come from the actual gear you are using to play it back with.

If your LP is overwhelmingly different, PLEASE let me know. That would be great news because then I could use it and transfer it to tape.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Why?
> 
> As far as I know lorde was not recorded in any analog format.
> 
> The best you could hope for is that they used the raw uncompressed digital data and transferred that to vinyl, but I doubt it.
> 
> I would bet that they just did a simple CD to LP conversion in which case your LP should sound nearly identical to the CD. The main difference in sound would come from the actual gear you are using to play it back with.
> 
> If your LP is overwhelmingly different, PLEASE let me know. That would be great news because then I could use it and transfer it to tape.


Well I also don't have amazing vinyl equipment, so it's more of a novelty that I'll listen to every once in a while







.


----------



## phillyd

Listening to Pure Heroine right now


----------



## imran27

I am looking for some very clear and detailed sounding headphones (closed back) under $200. I am looking at M40X and A700X as options of which I like A700X since it has a very good soundstage and imaging but cost compared to M40X is high. Can anyone tell me if there is any significant difference between A500X and A700X sound wise so that I may instead save money and get A500X.

PS: Other suggestions are always welcome, I need balanced sound since I listen to everything and have an attitude of analyzing and trying to pick fine details and twists in the music


----------



## BoredErica

HD558 could be a viable option for you. They can even run cheaper than M40x depending on the situation.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I also don't have amazing vinyl equipment, so it's more of a novelty that I'll listen to every once in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

You should fix that









Seriously, when are you gonna get your hands dirty and go to some thrift stores or estate sales. You would not believe the quality of record players from these places. Like you can find an old techniques record player for next to nothing.

My friend found an old tube phonostage on the side of the street with a bunch of other stuff they were throwing out. It works great.

Message to everyone.

Yall gotta get serious about audio. People are just throwing out REALLY good stuff every day.

Don't go and buy schiity schiit amps. Go dumpster diving for dynaco amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> I am looking for some very clear and detailed sounding headphones (closed back) under $200. I am looking at M40X and A700X as options of which I like A700X since it has a very good soundstage and imaging but cost compared to M40X is high. Can anyone tell me if there is any significant difference between A500X and A700X sound wise so that I may instead save money and get A500X.
> 
> PS: Other suggestions are always welcome, I need balanced sound since I listen to everything and have an attitude of analyzing and trying to pick fine details and twists in the music


How much are the beyer dynamic DT770s in your country? What about the audio technica M50X? And heck how much do the sennheiser ubanites run?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> HD558 could be a viable option for you. They can even run cheaper than M40x depending on the situation.


The 558s are open back.


----------



## BoredErica

Yeah, I know. Thought he mentioned AD700x... the a700x is closed apparently. At least here in US... M50x costing 70% more for some more bass? Jeeze, I'd stick with M40x.


----------



## imran27

DT 770 PRO are not available, yes on amazon.in they are INR 26,900 ($420) no idea why the hell is it so costly

The Senn 558 don't have transparency and resolution that I can get with M40X/M50X or A500X/700X (based on reviews, I have soundmagic e10 nothing else) and Urbanites are not yet available in India for retail.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> DT 770 PRO are not available, yes on amazon.in they are INR 26,900 ($420) no idea why the hell is it so costly
> 
> The Senn 558 don't have transparency and resolution that I can get with M40X/M50X or A500X/700X (based on reviews, I have soundmagic e10 nothing else) and Urbanites are not yet available in India for retail.


They actually have more transparency. The reviewer was just high. Thats all.

But like I said, they are open back headphones and I thought you were looking for closed back.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Yeah, I know. Thought he mentioned AD700x... the a700x is closed apparently. At least here in US... M50x costing 70% more for some more bass? Jeeze, I'd stick with M40x.


 Yes, I had the same idea for selecting the M40X over M50X, I can get M40X for Rs.7770 ($120). If the case with A500X vs A700X is the same then A500X is a better buy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They actually have more transparency. The reviewer was just high. Thats all.
> 
> But like I said, they are open back headphones and I thought you were looking for closed back.


May be. I didn't notice that 558 are open back.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They actually have more transparency. The reviewer was just high. Thats all.
> 
> But like I said, they are open back headphones and I thought you were looking for closed back.


I agree, 558s probably have more transparency/clarity.

Other alternatives maybe the Audio Technica A900x, V-Moda M-80 and Beyerdynamic DT1350.

Believe they're all closed.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I agree, 558s probably have more transparency/clarity.
> 
> Other alternatives maybe the *Audio Technica A900x, V-Moda M-80 and Beyerdynamic DT1350*.
> 
> Believe they're all closed.


They are costlier. How about the little brother A500X?? Do you have any listening of them?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> They are costlier. How about the little brother A500X?? Do you have any listening of them?


Afraid I can't speak about those...but they seem to have decent sound stage from what I've read.

Here's a decent write-up from a Head-Fi user.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Afraid I can't speak about those...but they seem to have decent sound stage from what I've read.
> 
> Here's a decent write-up from a Head-Fi user.


Read that write up, it makes more attracted towards A500X. Some comments say that it does everything better than even the M50


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> You should fix that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, when are you gonna get your hands dirty and go to some thrift stores or estate sales. You would not believe the quality of record players from these places. Like you can find an old techniques record player for next to nothing.
> 
> My friend found an old tube phonostage on the side of the street with a bunch of other stuff they were throwing out. It works great.
> 
> Message to everyone.
> 
> Yall gotta get serious about audio. People are just throwing out REALLY good stuff every day.
> 
> Don't go and buy schiity schiit amps. Go dumpster diving for dynaco amps.


I actually tried for months around here and it was just disastrous. If I remember, when I go upstate tomorrow I'm going to look. I live in a town that where vinyl players probably have never touched 98% of living rooms, and if they have they played exclusively religious records and if I don't know JC as my lord and savior, I can't buy it....etc, etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually tried for months around here and it was just disastrous. If I remember, when I go upstate tomorrow I'm going to look. I live in a town that where vinyl players probably have never touched 98% of living rooms, and if they have they played exclusively religious records and if I don't know JC as my lord and savior, I can't buy it....etc, etc.


Wow.

I am really glad we did not move down to NC like we were planing on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually tried for months around here and it was just disastrous. If I remember, when I go upstate tomorrow I'm going to look. I live in a town that where vinyl players probably have never touched 98% of living rooms, and if they have they played exclusively religious records and if I don't know JC as my lord and savior, I can't buy it....etc, etc.


No offense, but that sounds like hell on earth to me.







I could never live in a place where others feel compelled to tell me what I can do or buy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I am really glad we did not move down to NC like we were planing on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No offense, but that sounds like hell on earth to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could never live in a place where others feel compelled to tell me what I can do or buy.


Yeah, without getting heavy into the debate of 'creation', it's looked down upon around here to just be 'neutral'.

Don't get me wrong. I love the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area (Cary included). It's nothing like this. I just happen to live as far south in NC as you can get. Also, Tjj, the town we were in for the meet isn't bad, but the surrounding towns are what gets it (Charlotte).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, without getting heavy into the debate of 'creation', it's looked down upon around here to just be 'neutral'.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I love the Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill area (Cary included). It's nothing like this. I just happen to live as far south in NC as you can get. Also, Tjj, the town we were in for the meet isn't bad, but the surrounding towns are what gets it (Charlotte).


Yeah my mom was looking at becoming an assistant dean down in charlotte.

But you know what. I will give you guys credit. You all know how to drive and more importantly merge.

Here in the DCish area........well......there is a reason why we are rated number 1 for dumb drivers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah my mom was looking at becoming an assistant dean down in charlotte.
> 
> But you know what. I will give you guys credit. You all know how to drive and more importantly merge.
> 
> Here in the DCish area........well......there is a reason why we are rated number 1 for dumb drivers.


You know what's funny? I don't go to Charlotte often, but you're right. The driving there, and that in Raleigh is similarly not bad. However, don't venture to Fayetteville. That's where people all the crazies are.


----------



## boredgunner

Well, today I demoed some of the best headphones in the world. My first time at the NY audio show didn't disappoint! Some of the most notable systems I listened to are:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



- *Abyss AB-1266 + Woo Audio WA-234*, totally forgot what DAC was used though, might have been the Woo WDS-1. Very full bodied, high resolution sound but the damn headphone is so uncomfortable (way too big) and overpriced.

- *Audeze LCD-X + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. Fully balanced. Definitely not what I expected from Audeze, though I never really looked into these headphones before. This was brighter than I expected, I didn't really like it. I did love the soft lambskin leather pads though, despite the weight I didn't find it uncomfortable.

- *Audeze LCD-3F + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. Fully balanced. This is what I expected from this combination. A bit dark, the bass might be the best of any headphone. Kind of hard to say, since the SR-009's bass is also mind blowing.

- *Beyerdynamic T1 + Woo Audio WA5*, guess what I also don't remember the DAC (but it might have been the Woo WDS-1). I liked this one more than I thought it would. Good sound, not closed in and more neutral than expected. Treble didn't seem fatiguing. There wasn't much in the way of tracks to get a good feel for its bass.

- *Fostex TH900 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. Lightweight and comfortable, but the sound? No thanks. It is ridiculously closed in, more than my A900X. Sounds like I'm in a closet or something. My least favorite headphone there.

- *HiFiMan HE-500 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. I really like it. Neutral with very good bass, surprisingly NOT uncomfortable given the weight. At least, not for short listening.

- *HiFiMan HE-560 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. This was one of my most anticipated headphones and it didn't disappoint. Fantastic mid range, lovely bass, very open. Maybe a tad bright for my liking, maybe not, I'd need to spend more time with it. It seems brighter than both the HE-500 and HE-6, with less bass presence, but I think it's even more open and spacious. One of the most comfortable headphones there.

- *HiFiMan HE-6 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. Fully balanced. This was one of four headphones I was glued to. It just does everything very well. Extremely detailed, visceral punch and speed, excellent bass, but mostly neutral overall tonality.

- *Sennheiser HD 650 + Woo Audio WA3*, unsure of what DAC was used. It might have been a WA7 just acting as a DAC, but maybe not. Super lightweight but I thought they'd be more comfortable. The pads touch my ears too much, my A900X has the same problem but everything else here was 100% over ear. But the sound was nice, very relaxed and I'd never say veiled.

- *Sennheiser HD 700 + Woo Audio WA6-SE*, not sure what DAC was used, maybe a Woo WDS-1. Very underrated headphone. It definitely seemed more detailed than the HD 650, as you'd hope from the price. I liked the mid range, it definitely is in between the HD 650 and HD 800 not only in quality but characteristics. It seems less bright and more bassy than the HD 800, but not quite as much as the HD 650. It's practically weightless and very comfortable.

- *Sennheiser HD 800 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 and Woo Audio WA22*, tried with both amps, the Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC was used with the GS-X Mk2 and the WDS-1 with the WA22 I think. This was one of those four headphones I was glued to, but not necessarily because I liked the sound. It wasn't my favorite sounding headphone there, but it was the most detailed dynamic headphone I tried. The sound is so spacious, the treble didn't bother me. I liked it more with the WA22, where it seemed a bit more lush and inviting. I guess I like it with tubes. Ultra comfortable, the most comfortable Sennheiser there for me, assuming I'd be able to adjust it to get a proper fit (didn't fiddle around with this too much).

- *Stax SR-007Mk1 + HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC. One of the other headphones I was glued to. I like this more than all the other headphones mentioned already. It sounds so transparent, natural, and musical at the same time. I really see the magic in electrostats now. Assuming this offers good adjustment, it would be super comfortable with more tweaking.

- *Stax SR-009 + HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50, and with the Woo Audio WES*, with Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC with the BHSE, not sure which DAC was used with the WES but I think it was the Woo WDS-1. The best headphone I've ever heard, for sure. Even more transparent and realistic than the SR-007, this thing literally had me looking around the room to see where the sound was coming from, and I had to remind myself it was coming from the headphone. I liked the bass more than everything except MAYBE the LCD-3F. The mid range and treble were probably the best I've heard. End game setup for sure, with either amplifier. It definitely sounded more "tube like" with the WES, overall I prefer it with the BHSE but either one blows away every other headphone system I've heard. Personally, this was the most comfortable headphone there for me but that's probably since it happened to be adjusted perfectly to my head already. Double headband design for the win.



I also listened to some of the KingSound electrostats. None of them impressed me, they all sounded very closed in. Build quality seemed splendid though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well, today I demoed some of the best headphones in the world. My first time at the NY audio show didn't disappoint! Some of the most notable systems I listened to are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> - *Abyss AB-1266 + Woo Audio WA-234*, totally forgot what DAC was used though. Very full bodied, high resolution sound but the damn headphone is so uncomfortable (way too big) and overpriced.
> 
> - *Audeze LCD-X + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, again I forgot which DAC. Fully balanced. Definitely not what I expected from Audeze, though I never really looked into these headphones before. This was brighter than I expected, I didn't really like it. I did love the soft lambskin leather pads though, despite the weight I didn't find it uncomfortable.
> 
> - *Audeze LCD-3F + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, same DAC used as before with the LCD-X. Fully balanced. This is what I expected from this combination. A bit dark, the bass has to be the best I've ever heard in a headphone. Wow.
> 
> - *Beyerdynamic T1 + Woo Audio WA5*, guess what I also don't remember the DAC. I liked this one more than I thought it would. Good sound, not closed in and more neutral than expected. Treble didn't seem fatiguing. There wasn't much in the way of tracks to get a good feel for its bass.
> 
> - *Fostex TH900 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, same DAC as whatever was used with the other GS-X Mk2 setups. Lightweight and comfortable, but the sound? No thanks. It is ridiculously closed in, more than my A900X. Sounds like I'm in a closet or something. My least favorite headphone there.
> 
> - *HiFiMan HE-500 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, same DAC as the other GS-X Mk2 setups. I really like it. Neutral with very good bass, surprisingly NOT uncomfortable given the weight. At least, not for short listening.
> 
> - *HiFiMan HE-560 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, same DAC as whatever was used with every other GS-X Mk2 setup. This was one of my most anticipated headphones and it didn't disappoint. Fantastic mid range, lovely bass, very open. Maybe a tad bright for my liking, maybe not, I'd need to spend more time with it. It seems brighter than both the HE-500 and HE-6, with less bass presence, but I think it's even more open and spacious. One of the most comfortable headphones there.
> 
> - *HiFiMan HE-6 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2*, same DAC as the other GS-X Mk2 systems. Fully balanced. This was one of four headphones I was glued to. It just does everything very well.
> 
> - *Sennheiser HD 650 + Woo Audio WA3*, unsure of what DAC was used. It might have been a WA7 just acting as a DAC, but maybe not. Super lightweight but I thought they'd be more comfortable. The pads touch my ears too much, my A900X has the same problem but everything else here was 100% over ear. But the sound was nice, very relaxed and I'd never say veiled.
> 
> - *Sennheiser HD 700 + Woo Audio WA6-SE*, not sure what DAC was used. Very underrated headphone. It definitely seemed more detailed than the HD 650, as you'd hope from the price. I liked the mid range, it definitely is in between the HD 650 and HD 800 not only in quality but characteristics. It seems less bright and more bassy than the HD 800, but not quite as much as the HD 650. It's practically weightless and very comfortable.
> 
> - *Sennheiser HD 800 + HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 and Woo Audio WA22*, tried with both amps but I don't remember what DAC was used for either one. This was one of those four headphones I was glued to, but not necessarily because I liked the sound. It wasn't my favorite sounding headphone there, but it was the most detailed dynamic headphone I tried. The sound is so spacious, the treble didn't bother me. I liked it more with the WA22, where it seemed a bit more lush and inviting. I guess I like it with tubes. Ultra comfortable, the most comfortable Sennheiser there for me, assuming I'd be able to adjust it to get a proper fit (didn't fiddle around with this too much).
> 
> - *Stax SR-007Mk1 + HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50*, forgot which DAC. One of the other headphones I was glued to. I like this more than all the other headphones mentioned already. It sounds so transparent, natural, and musical at the same time. I really see the magic in electrostats now. Assuming this offers good adjustment, it would be super comfortable with more tweaking.
> 
> - *Stax SR-009 + HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50, and with the Woo Audio WES*, and no I don't remember the DAC used with either of these setups. The best headphone I've ever heard, for sure. Even more transparent and realistic than the SR-007, this thing literally had me looking around the room to see where the sound was coming from, and I had to remind myself it was coming from the headphone. I liked the bass more than everything except the LCD-3F. The mid range and treble were probably the best I've heard. End game setup for sure, with either amplifier. It definitely sounded more "tube like" with the WES, overall I prefer it with the BHSE but either one blows away every other headphone system I've heard. Personally, this was the most comfortable headphone there for me but that's probably since it happened to be adjusted perfectly to my head already. Double headband design for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> I also listened to some of the KingSound electrostats. None of them impressed me, they all sounded very closed in. Build quality seemed splendid though.


Man! So jealous that you got to hear all those headphones.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man! So jealous that you got to hear all those headphones.


Go to a Headfi meet... well, I dunno if there are any in "ATX".









My experience with comfort is that you need to wear it like you normally do at home to really get a feel for comfort (or lack thereof). I like the HE-6, but aren't those a little bright like HD800s? Abyss is cool, but yeah. $5k is ridiculous IMO. I don't think it's clearly the best planar headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Go to a Headfi meet... well, I dunno if there are any in "ATX".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My experience with comfort is that you need to wear it like you normally do at home to really get a feel for comfort (or lack thereof). I like the HE-6, but aren't those a little bright like HD800s? Abyss is cool, but yeah. $5k is ridiculous IMO. I don't think it's clearly the best planar headphone.


The HE-6 is only bright if you use a bright amp.

And actually a lot of people out right hate the abyss as do I.

I actually hear and witness more negative comments than good ones about the abyss.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HE-6 is only bright if you use a bright amp.
> 
> And actually a lot of people out right hate the abyss as do I.
> 
> I actually hear and witness more negative comments than good ones about the abyss.


I think it's ok... I don't hate it (err...sound-wise). I haven't been reading much on people's opinions on the Abyss, but the few I've read were neutral to positive.


----------



## BoredErica

A forum friend over at the audio-subsection of LinusTechTips forum was asking co-CEO of Audeze Alexander Rossin about powering LCD2s... And the next thing I know, I get a message with these picts, bottom one showing my long-ass power thread... (Recognize that profile picture on his tablet?) Apparently I even got a compliment on my work.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HE-6 is only bright if you use a bright amp.
> 
> And actually a lot of people out right hate the abyss as do I.
> 
> I actually hear and witness more negative comments than good ones about the abyss.


^ This seems to be the case. The HE-6 didn't sound bright out of the GS-X Mk2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I think it's ok... I don't hate it (err...sound-wise). I haven't been reading much on people's opinions on the Abyss, but the few I've read were neutral to positive.


I definitely did enjoy the HE-6 and even the LCD-3F more (I generally prefer neutral to dark). I also enjoyed the HE-560 more, and heck I even liked the HE-500 more. The mids of the AB-1266 really didn't pull me in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A forum friend over at the audio-subsection of LinusTechTips forum was asking co-CEO of Audeze Alexander Rossin about powering LCD2s... And the next thing I know, I get a message with these picts, bottom one showing my long-ass power thread... (Recognize that profile picture on his tablet?) Apparently I even got a compliment on my work.


That's cool, good work.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I still love my LCD-2's even if they are old now.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still love my LCD-2's even if they are old now.


Some people have headphones that are decades old... 4 years is nothing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Some people have headphones that are decades old... 4 years is nothing.


I know, just with all the new headphones popping up, it sure feels old.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zalbard*
> 
> Some people have headphones that are decades old... 4 years is nothing.


I have some western electric headphones from the 1920s. They actually do work believe it or not, but they sound like crap.

http://oldheadphones.com/crystal/phones/a7we3.jpg

I have like 3 or 4 pairs of these things that I got off of ebay.

I mostly got them for making my own headphones, but they actually still do work.

Mickey mouse even approves


----------



## imran27

Are there any hard (very tough) cases in which I can fit the ATH-A500X headphones? I'm still torn between ATH-A500X and ATH-M40X. The slappa hard carry case is compatible with M40X but I guess it's not compatible to A500X, these 'phones are pretty big


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Are there any hard (very tough) cases in which I can fit the ATH-A500X headphones? I'm still torn between ATH-A500X and ATH-M40X. The slappa hard carry case is compatible with M40X but I guess it's not compatible to A500X, these 'phones are pretty big


I do not know of a elegant case, but I do know that a plastic box that would normally be used for food works just as well.

Sometimes you can also fit headphones in lunch pails and in wood cigar cases and other such oddities.

Do not be afraid to get creative if need be.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Are there any hard (very tough) cases in which I can fit the ATH-A500X headphones? I'm still torn between ATH-A500X and ATH-M40X. The slappa hard carry case is compatible with M40X but I guess it's not compatible to A500X, these 'phones are pretty big


Easiest (though a bit pricey) solution is just to get a Pelican hard case with tear foam for you to make your own shape.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have some western electric headphones from the 1920s. They actually do work believe it or not, but they sound like crap.
> 
> http://oldheadphones.com/crystal/phones/a7we3.jpg
> 
> I have like 3 or 4 pairs of these things that I got off of ebay.
> 
> I mostly got them for making my own headphones, but they actually still do work.
> 
> Mickey mouse even approves


That's pretty awesome, thanks for sharing.

Pretty excited for today as I'll get to listen to the Philips Fidelio X1s for the first time after work!

Will post how it goes.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have some western electric headphones from the 1920s. They actually do work believe it or not, but they sound like crap.
> 
> http://oldheadphones.com/crystal/phones/a7we3.jpg
> 
> I have like 3 or 4 pairs of these things that I got off of ebay.
> 
> I mostly got them for making my own headphones, but they actually still do work.
> 
> Mickey mouse even approves


You should try picking up vintage orthodynamics on Ebay instead. Plenty of people on Head-Fi mod them to sound quite good. Then again, they are pretty hard to drive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> You should try picking up vintage orthodynamics on Ebay instead. Plenty of people on Head-Fi mod them to sound quite good. Then again, they are pretty hard to drive.


Well I am not modding these headphones to make them sound better. I am completely gutting them and making my own custom headphones.

The truth of the matter is I should get off my lazy bum and learn how to use inventor/CAD and 3D print some cups.

I have talked to Mr. Speakers a few times and I have a fairly decent understanding of how the alpha dogs are made. I should just try and reproduce them.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I am not modding these headphones to make them sound better. I am completely gutting them and making my own custom headphones.
> 
> The truth of the matter is I should get off my lazy bum and learn how to use inventor/CAD and 3D print some cups.
> 
> I have talked to Mr. Speakers a few times and I have a fairly decent understanding of how the alpha dogs are made. I should just try and reproduce them.


Oh, cool







. I wish I had good modding or construction skills. The extent of my skills at improving audio equipment is damping speakers and swapping tubes (but I use solid state anyway).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Oh, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I wish I had good modding or construction skills. The extend of my skills at improving audio equipment is damping speakers and swapping tubes (but I use solid state anyway).


If you can use a drill and a hot glue gun, you can make headphones.

I bought some audio technica drivers directly from audio technica for like 50 bucks.

I used 8 blank CDs or DVDs and I glued 4 CDs together for one cup and the other 4 CDs for the other cup.

The drivers were 53mm which translates into 2 inches and some change. So I used a 2 inch drill bit and I bored out the center of the CDs.

Then I used some sand paper and made the hole just a tiny bit bigger so that the drivers would fit. I plopped in the drivers, and that was pretty much all I did.

For the wiring, I experimented with different ways of attaching the wire without soldering. If you get the sennehiser HD650 replacement cable, you can cut off the two ends and strip them back with a kitchen knife. Glue the cable to the CD and then tape the leads to the driver. It works fairly well actually. You just gotta use decent electrical tape. You can't use any dollar store crap. For everything else you can use all the dollar store electrical tape you want. But this method is kind of nice because it prevents you from having to solder the drivers AND it prevents you from soldering the audio connectors.

For the head band I just took a coat hanger and bent it to my liking. For the padding, you can use anything you like. I found pretty much anything wrapped in electrical tape worked. If you want to be really "green", then you can take grocery store bags and bunch them up and wrap them in electrical tape and then use even more electrical tape and attach it to the coat hanger.

For the ear cups, you can go buy any after market ear cups you want really. Once you get them, you can glue them on and viola. You now have new headphones that took 0 skill to make.

The nice thing was that I used the audio technica ATH-AD900x drivers which belong in open back headphones. If you look at the actual headphones, you will see that the only have a mesh back for protection. If you do not need that, all you have to do really is make a baffle and attach some wires.

I think I spent like 60 bucks all in all and they actually did not sound half bad. They looked like absolute crap, but they actually produced more bass than my AKG Q701s that I had at the time which was rather confusing...but what ever.

My whole point of making these ghetto headphones is to show you guys that you need practically no experience to make this crap.

The only requirements are...

1: Be bored as hell

2: have a lot of free time

3: You can not care about aesthetics...........at all.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm curious... Any pics of those headphones?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you can use a drill and a hot glue gun, you can make headphones.
> 
> I bought some audio technica drivers directly from audio technica for like 50 bucks.
> 
> I used 8 blank CDs or DVDs and I glued 4 CDs together for one cup and the other 4 CDs for the other cup.
> 
> The drivers were 53mm which translates into 2 inches and some change. So I used a 2 inch drill bit and I bored out the center of the CDs.
> 
> Then I used some sand paper and made the hole just a tiny bit bigger so that the drivers would fit. I plopped in the drivers, and that was pretty much all I did.
> 
> For the wiring, I experimented with different ways of attaching the wire without soldering. If you get the sennehiser HD650 replacement cable, you can cut off the two ends and strip them back with a kitchen knife. Glue the cable to the CD and then tape the leads to the driver. It works fairly well actually. You just gotta use decent electrical tape. You can't use any dollar store crap. For everything else you can use all the dollar store electrical tape you want. But this method is kind of nice because it prevents you from having to solder the drivers AND it prevents you from soldering the audio connectors.
> 
> For the head band I just took a coat hanger and bent it to my liking. For the padding, you can use anything you like. I found pretty much anything wrapped in electrical tape worked. If you want to be really "green", then you can take grocery store bags and bunch them up and wrap them in electrical tape and then use even more electrical tape and attach it to the coat hanger.
> 
> For the ear cups, you can go buy any after market ear cups you want really. Once you get them, you can glue them on and viola. You now have new headphones that took 0 skill to make.
> 
> The nice thing was that I used the audio technica ATH-AD900x drivers which belong in open back headphones. If you look at the actual headphones, you will see that the only have a mesh back for protection. If you do not need that, all you have to do really is make a baffle and attach some wires.
> 
> I think I spent like 60 bucks all in all and they actually did not sound half bad. They looked like absolute crap, but they actually produced more bass than my AKG Q701s that I had at the time which was rather confusing...but what ever.
> 
> My whole point of making these ghetto headphones is to show you guys that you need practically no experience to make this crap.
> 
> The only requirements are...
> 
> 1: Be bored as hell
> 
> 2: have a lot of free time
> 
> 3: You can not care about aesthetics...........at all.


I still don't think MrSpeakers cares about aesthetics lol. Of course that's purely my opinion. The font I've seen him use on some of his headphones....good God.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious... Any pics of those headphones?


They exist some where in the bowels of OCN or overclockers club. I shall look.

Ok, this is the mark -1. This was me experimenting with some dollar store drivers.

The main difference here was that I made some concentric wood ring cups out of cheap hobby wood. The other differences include DIY ear pads (which actually were not terrible considering I made them for $1.50) and I tried to make sort of a stax headband which actually worked after a lot of fiddling.

The baffels are exactly the same though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

AH!

I found all the little buggers.

I guess I did not make a guide for my mark 1? These threads show my very early foot steps of DIY headphones for the common starving college student.

(with the overclockers club one, you have to scroll down a bit)

http://www.head-fi.org/t/648589/from-the-drivers-up-diy-headphones-no-lathe-or-high-end-equipment-required

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=194966


----------



## chino1974

Can anyone recommend a good wuality and sounding set of headphones for around the $250-300 range? They will be used mainly for gaming. I will also be buying a headphone amp but figured I'll get the jeadphones first so I can know what I will be needing in form of an amp. Right now I'm using a pair of Turtle beach px22 connected to a Sound Blaster ZX sound card. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good wuality and sounding set of headphones for around the $250-300 range? They will be used mainly for gaming. I will also be buying a headphone amp but figured I'll get the jeadphones first so I can know what I will be needing in form of an amp. Right now I'm using a pair of Turtle beach px22 connected to a Sound Blaster ZX sound card. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


If you want something fun and bassy yet still open, look into the Philips Fidelio X1s.

Other good ones are AKG Q701, AT-AX700, Sennhesier 598s.


----------



## chino1974

Thanks for the advice Aznlotus161







. I was also considering getting a set of Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro. I mainly game and listen to hip-hop, salsa and rock music. Would the DT990 Pro be a good headset for gaming? I think I should also mention like nice clear heavy bass in any speakers I use. If I did go with a set of DT990 Pro's what model would be best 250 or 600ohm ? Also could you recommend me a decent headphone amp that can push a set of 250 or 600ohm headphones properly? Something not to expensive would be nice. Thank you again for your help so far. Rep+ coming your way.


----------



## OkanG

I have a pair of DT 990 PRO 250 Ohms and I love them. I mainly play games with them, but I pretty much use them for everything, can't complain about anything really. They're really comfortable (for my ears at least) and the sound is really good. Games like Battlefield are really fun, and positional awareness in games like Counter Strike are good. I use them with a Fiio E7 though, and I feel like it doesn't do it justice, but that's all I can afford at the moment. I'm not a headphone shark, this is my first pair, so I can't really compare, but I feel like they're a solid pair of headphones for the money.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Thanks for the advice Aznlotus161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was also considering getting a set of Beyerdynamics DT990 Pro. I mainly game and listen to hip-hop, salsa and rock music. Would the DT990 Pro be a good headset for gaming? I think I should also mention like nice clear heavy bass in any speakers I use. If I did go with a set of DT990 Pro's what model would be best 250 or 600ohm ? Also could you recommend me a decent headphone amp that can push a set of 250 or 600ohm headphones properly? Something not to expensive would be nice. Thank you again for your help so far. Rep+ coming your way.


Looks like we share similar tastes in music!

Okay seems like you're kind of a basshead like me so I would immediately rule out my original recommendations.

I was in your shoes very recently and the 990s came 2nd (sorry I had forgotten to add them to my original post!).

Yes, especially in first person shooters like CS:GO, you will have a tremendous advantage just by positional cues.

As for why I chose the X1s over the 990s was 1) No dac/amp necessary to drive them 2) I prefer a more dark sound 3) Aesthetics (I think they both look great tbh).

The 990s are considered more bright and bassy whereas the X1s are darker and bassy.

Here's a review from Inner: 




You'll be happy with either, but I would honestly try them out first because you might find yourself liking one over the other listening to something other than hip-hop.

As for amps...I have little experience with high-end amps, but you need a decent one to drive the 600 OHM variant.

Something like an O2/ODAC combo or maybe a FiiO E11/E17 if you want something more portable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I have a pair of DT 990 PRO 250 Ohms and I love them. I mainly play games with them, but I pretty much use them for everything, can't complain about anything really. They're really comfortable (for my ears at least) and the sound is really good. Games like Battlefield are really fun, and positional awareness in games like Counter Strike are good. I use them with a Fiio E7 though, and I feel like it doesn't do it justice, but that's all I can afford at the moment. I'm not a headphone shark, this is my first pair, so I can't really compare, but I feel like they're a solid pair of headphones for the money.


Yeah what OkanG said is pretty much spot on.

Heard really great things about them, just know that you will need something to drive them.


----------



## pez

@phillyd I know you just picked up some HD650s, but don't know if you're a big gamer. However if you have BC2, join a server just to witness the sound of the M3A3*. You get the full effect running beside it. That low rumble. Yum.

That actually applies to all of you. Guarantee while you're playing, it'll bring a shiver to your spine.


----------



## davcc22

do i get to join the club turtle beach px21 here


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> @phillyd I know you just picked up some HD650s, but don't know if you're a big gamer. However if you have BC2, join a server just to witness the sound of the M3A3*. You get the full effect running beside it. That low rumble. Yum.
> 
> That actually applies to all of you. Guarantee while you're playing, it'll bring a shiver to your spine.


I still think you would have like the HE-500s more.

Normal headphones would just sound give you a boom.

HD-650s give you more of a BOOM.

HE-500s give you a KA-FREAKING-BOOM


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys,

I was trolling the head-fi FS thread and I found some really great high end headphones on sale for cheap.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/736979/akg1000-hp1-lcd3-lcdxc-hd800-rs1i


----------



## BoredErica

k701 for $99...
Hmmm...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Philips Fidelio X2 review by InnerFidelity:

I may be slightly _bassed_, but these seem to be what we were waiting for!












Anyone in Europe thinking about these? I see that they are available on Amazon UK for £217.48.

Gonna be waiting to see US prices...and I have a feeling it ain't gonna be too pretty initially.

I think this quote sums it up nicely:
Quote:


> "Hadn't it not been for the fact that these are 30 OHM headphones and won't play well with high outputted tube amplifiers, I would have probably knocked the HD600s in favor of these."


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I still think you would have like the HE-500s more.
> 
> Normal headphones would just sound give you a boom.
> 
> HD-650s give you more of a BOOM.
> 
> HE-500s give you a KA-FREAKING-BOOM


Nope. I hated them. nope.png.

Also, I could use my savings to get those K1000....

Nope...but one day.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nope. I hated them. nope.png.
> 
> Also, I could use my savings to get those K1000....
> 
> Nope...but one day.


Wow, that's the first time I've seen someone claim they hate the HE-500.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nope. I hated them. nope.png.
> 
> Also, I could use my savings to get those K1000....
> 
> Nope...but one day.


What did you not like about them in particular?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, that's the first time I've seen someone claim they hate the HE-500.


I'm curious too!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, that's the first time I've seen someone claim they hate the HE-500.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> What did you not like about them in particular?
> I'm curious too!


Hate is a strong word, and probably inaccurate. It was more a joke/troll at Tjj.

They were just ok to me. I'm biased towards the HD65O and very few pairs of headphones that I heard that day actually impressed me. The HE-500 sounded good, but generic, and they were heavy and just not as comfy as the HD650. Did I mention I'm biased?

Stax, AKG, and Denon were the only other headphones that actually felt like they were improved or actually a step above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hate is a strong word, and probably inaccurate. It was more a joke/troll at Tjj.
> 
> They were just ok to me. I'm biased towards the HD65O and very few pairs of headphones that I heard that day actually impressed me. The HE-500 sounded good, but generic, and they were heavy and just not as comfy as the HD650. Did I mention I'm biased?
> 
> Stax, AKG, and Denon were the only other headphones that actually felt like they were improved or actually a step above.


Ahhhh wellllllllllll actually there was a slight reason for that. If you are referring to the ones at the head-fi meet, then the problem is that you really did not hear them on a good amp.

Remember all the fights I had with simca over the HE-500s? Simca kept saying that they only needed like 1 watt and I kept saying that they needed a lot more?

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they need a lot more power.

That shoe box amp and pretty much every amp there would not do them justice. I REALLY wished you could have heard a lot of those headphones on my amp.

And yeah, you have a significant system bias as well.

I will be honest. I do not mean to step on anyone's toes when I say this, but I have no idea how most of you like the HD650s.

That veil that they have just drives me up the walls.

I kind of get the appeal if you just listen to a lot of bassy music without a lot of vocals, but if you try and listen to a wide range of genres.....the really fall short.

A lot of us like to focus on bass and mids and I think the HD650s do a decent job at both. However, the highs sound really veiled.

When I listened to your system pez I played "A World Alone" by Lorde and it was a weird experience.

The bass was there and I think that this is why the HD650s are so popular, but Ella's voice missed a lot of that sweetness in the top end.

The HD600s I feel make a much better utility headphone. It does not have that same veiled sound. You do loose a bit of bass, but it is a much better balanced headphone.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will be honest. I do not mean to step on anyone's toes when I say this, but I have no idea how most of you like the HD650s.
> 
> That veil that they have just drives me up the walls.
> 
> I kind of get the appeal if you just listen to a lot of bassy music without a lot of vocals, but if you try and listen to a wide range of genres.....the really fall short.
> 
> A lot of us like to focus on bass and mids and I think the HD650s do a decent job at both. However, the highs sound really veiled.
> 
> When I listened to your system pez I played "A World Alone" by Lorde and it was a weird experience.
> 
> The bass was there and I think that this is why the HD650s are so popular, but Ella's voice missed a lot of that sweetness in the top end.


I feel like you'd love my 650's. Compared to the ones I tried at the meet, mine sound fairly neutral. I only really love their sound on warm, smooth music like Lorde and Daft Punk. Frankly, it's disappointing. I'm missing out on bass and the magic of the richness of their mids as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hate is a strong word, and probably inaccurate. It was more a joke/troll at Tjj.
> 
> They were just ok to me. I'm biased towards the HD65O and very few pairs of headphones that I heard that day actually impressed me. The HE-500 sounded good, but generic, and they were heavy and just not as comfy as the HD650. Did I mention I'm biased?
> 
> Stax, AKG, and Denon were the only other headphones that actually felt like they were improved or actually a step above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will be honest. I do not mean to step on anyone's toes when I say this, but I have no idea how most of you like the HD650s.
> 
> That veil that they have just drives me up the walls.
> 
> I kind of get the appeal if you just listen to a lot of bassy music without a lot of vocals, but if you try and listen to a wide range of genres.....the really fall short.
> 
> A lot of us like to focus on bass and mids and I think the HD650s do a decent job at both. However, the highs sound really veiled.
> 
> When I listened to your system pez I played "A World Alone" by Lorde and it was a weird experience.
> 
> The bass was there and I think that this is why the HD650s are so popular, but Ella's voice missed a lot of that sweetness in the top end.
> 
> The HD600s I feel make a much better utility headphone. It does not have that same veiled sound. You do loose a bit of bass, but it is a much better balanced headphone.


I think I see a pattern here. pez likes more dark sounding headphones and finds neutral to be boring. Tjj seems to like neutral.









Good point by Tjj, you'll want to listen to the HE-500 properly amped. This applies to the HD 650 even more though, I've read that with higher end equipment the HD 650 sounds less veiled. I'm not sure what amp and source you tried with the HD 650, but I listened to it with the Woo Audio WA3 and I think a WA7 DAC. I wouldn't call it veiled though I can see why others would say that; the highs are less prominent than everything else. But when I hear veil I think of lacking detail or even muffled, I don't think the HD 650 are either of those. It just seemed to me that the HD 650 put certain instruments and vocalists further back on the stage. You'd probably prefer it with a more transparent solid state amp. But I do agree that the HD 650 isn't the best choice for those who listen to a vast amount of genres.

Oddly enough I find the HE-500 to be more comfortable than the HD 650. I only auditioned them, so that means I didn't have any long listening sessions, but the HD 650's pads touched my ears while the HE-500 didn't. The weight of the HE-500 didn't bother me in those short listening sessions.

@pez - Have you listened to the Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-3?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ahhhh wellllllllllll actually there was a slight reason for that. If you are referring to the ones at the head-fi meet, then the problem is that you really did not hear them on a good amp.
> 
> Remember all the fights I had with simca over the HE-500s? Simca kept saying that they only needed like 1 watt and I kept saying that they needed a lot more?
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they need a lot more power.
> 
> That shoe box amp and pretty much every amp there would not do them justice. I REALLY wished you could have heard a lot of those headphones on my amp.
> 
> And yeah, you have a significant system bias as well.
> 
> I will be honest. I do not mean to step on anyone's toes when I say this, but I have no idea how most of you like the HD650s.
> 
> *That veil that they have just drives me up the walls.*
> 
> *I kind of get the appeal if you just listen to a lot of bassy music without a lot of vocals, but if you try and listen to a wide range of genres.....the really fall short.*
> 
> A lot of us like to focus on bass and mids and I think the HD650s do a decent job at both. However, the *highs sound really veiled*.
> 
> When I listened to your system pez I played "A World Alone" by Lorde and it was a weird experience.
> 
> The bass was there and I think that this is why the HD650s are so popular, but Ella's voice missed a lot of that sweetness in the top end.
> 
> The HD600s I feel make a much better utility headphone. It does not have that same veiled sound. You do loose a bit of bass, but it is a much better balanced headphone.


I heard a veil in with the HD650 using my O2, but after I switched to a Lyr, it went away. I disagree on the bass part though. HD650 does not have good bass (mid bas + sub bass). They have mid bass and that's really about it. The sub bass on the HD650 is pathetic at best. Fortunately for Sennheiser, most people I know don't really care too much about the rumble in their music, just the thump. I also disagree that they are bad for vocals. I am not too sure what you were driving the HD650, but personally I felt that the HD650 were great for vocals. The lush dark smooth sound made vocals sound absolutely amazing and the treble extension is enough that singers in the upper register still sound great IMO. Those who prefer the treble range may find the HD650 too rolled off most likely, which honestly is what I have to have out of any headphones. I hate bright headphones with a passion personally. My ears NEED for the high range to be rolled off otherwise they start hurting.

This is primarily why people have disagreements for headphones though. We all have our own unique preferences to certain sounds and thus, prefer different types of songs and headphones. Due to this, we tend to also have different values for headphones. For instant, I regard the HD800 as absolute trash. I hate how it sounds. It sounds terrible to me. If I was to place subjective value on the cans I have listened to, it would be like this; LCD-2 > HD650 > K550 > Denon D2K > HD800 > K701 > AD700 > SR60. I know many that would disagree with me though.

EDIT: The only time I have ever enjoyed listening to the HD80 personally was when they were hooked up to a Liquid Gold amp which made the trebles silky smooth, almost liquid sounding.







Then again, that defeats the entire purpose of the HD800 IMO.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ahhhh wellllllllllll actually there was a slight reason for that. If you are referring to the ones at the head-fi meet, then the problem is that you really did not hear them on a good amp.
> 
> Remember all the fights I had with simca over the HE-500s? Simca kept saying that they only needed like 1 watt and I kept saying that they needed a lot more?
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh they need a lot more power.
> 
> That shoe box amp and pretty much every amp there would not do them justice. I REALLY wished you could have heard a lot of those headphones on my amp.
> 
> And yeah, you have a significant system bias as well.
> 
> I will be honest. I do not mean to step on anyone's toes when I say this, but I have no idea how most of you like the HD650s.
> 
> That veil that they have just drives me up the walls.
> 
> I kind of get the appeal if you just listen to a lot of bassy music without a lot of vocals, but if you try and listen to a wide range of genres.....the really fall short.
> 
> A lot of us like to focus on bass and mids and I think the HD650s do a decent job at both. However, the highs sound really veiled.
> 
> When I listened to your system pez I played "A World Alone" by Lorde and it was a weird experience.
> 
> The bass was there and I think that this is why the HD650s are so popular, but Ella's voice missed a lot of that sweetness in the top end.
> 
> The HD600s I feel make a much better utility headphone. It does not have that same veiled sound. You do loose a bit of bass, but it is a much better balanced headphone.


Well we also used your DAC







. The system wasn't my normal system, and I just wasn't hauling my PC up there just to use the Ti-HD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think I see a pattern here. pez likes more dark sounding headphones and finds neutral to be boring. Tjj seems to like neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point by Tjj, you'll want to listen to the HE-500 properly amped. This applies to the HD 650 even more though, I've read that with higher end equipment the HD 650 sounds less veiled. I'm not sure what amp and source you tried with the HD 650, but I listened to it with the Woo Audio WA3 and I think a WA7 DAC. I wouldn't call it veiled though I can see why others would say that; the highs are less prominent than everything else. But when I hear veil I think of lacking detail or even muffled, I don't think the HD 650 are either of those. It just seemed to me that the HD 650 put certain instruments and vocalists further back on the stage. You'd probably prefer it with a more transparent solid state amp. But I do agree that the HD 650 isn't the best choice for those who listen to a vast amount of genres.
> 
> Oddly enough I find the HE-500 to be more comfortable than the HD 650. I only auditioned them, so that means I didn't have any long listening sessions, but the HD 650's pads touched my ears while the HE-500 didn't. The weight of the HE-500 didn't bother me in those short listening sessions.
> 
> @pez - Have you listened to the Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-3?


Yeah the LCD-2, 3, and X were all there. The X were plain unimpressive to me, and the 3 didn't even feel much different than the 2. I liked the 2 the best of them all, but I didn't care for the signature either. Same went for both the HE-500 and 400. I just didn't care for the sound sig.

I actually enjoyed a couple pairs of AKGs (neutral ones) and the K1000. The K1000 is just a monster of it's own level, but I wouldn't call it warm by any means. If you wanted to listen to a live performance that was well recorded like that last video I posted. Those were it. Female vocals on the K1000 were a dream. I do admit the HD650's don't get across the female vocal range as well as they could, but everything else I've listened to outside of neutral(ish) headphones haven't either. I think the HD650 just fits that perfect middle-point. The Grado's and Beyer's I had before were nice, but all eventually fatigued me, and the HD650 just doesn't do that. I think that's why I just use it for everything. And I mean literally everything. I listen to music, I game, and I watch videos, movies, and TV all with them, so they're a great all-rounder. For me, the only other two pairs of headphones I'm every looking to invest in again are the Denon D7K, and the AKG K1000.


----------



## Alex132

It's weird people having different views on the same headphones









I actually think the sub-bas + bass + mids of the HD650s are amazing - while the highs are veiled to an extent where it is a problem when trying to accurately mix/master music.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well we also used your DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The system wasn't my normal system, and I just wasn't hauling my PC up there just to use the Ti-HD.
> Yeah the LCD-2, 3, and X were all there. The X were plain unimpressive to me, and the 3 didn't even feel much different than the 2. I liked the 2 the best of them all, but I didn't care for the signature either. Same went for both the HE-500 and 400. I just didn't care for the sound sig.


I'm a bit surprised. The LCD-2 and LCD-3 are both dark, somewhat laid back headphones like the HD 650. I heard both the HD 650 and LCD-3 (the latter was being driven by a Headamp GS-X Mk2 and Ayre Acoustics QB-9). I did hear the similarities, but planars definitely have a different sound to them. The bass and mids were much better on the LCD-3 I think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It's weird people having different views on the same headphones


Not really. Listening is mostly a subjective experience and all of us probably listened to the HD 650 with different sources and amps, and then you have to take into account the quality of the music files being used (I listened to only lossless, high quality recordings).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> It's weird people having different views on the same headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually think the sub-bas + bass + mids of the HD650s are amazing - while the highs are veiled to an extent where it is a problem when trying to accurately mix/master music.


And I agree with your opinion







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm a bit surprised. The LCD-2 and LCD-3 are both dark, somewhat laid back headphones like the HD 650. I heard both the HD 650 and LCD-3 (the latter was being driven by a Headamp GS-X Mk2 and Ayre Acoustics QB-9). I did hear the similarities, but planars definitely have a different sound to them. The bass and mids were much better on the LCD-3 I think.
> Not really. Listening is mostly a subjective experience and all of us probably listened to the HD 650 with different sources and amps, and then you have to take into account the quality of the music files being used (I listened to only lossless, high quality recordings).


The LCD line has more bass, but it just didn't feel as natural to me as the HD650 bass does. The HD600 have a thin feeling bass, and the HD650 has a bit more oomph, but not so much that it just feels overwhelming, bloated, and just 'heavy'. That was my problem with the LCD line I think. Even for 'EDM', I like the HD650 because it doesn't undercut the bass, but it gives it enough oomph and detail to still be very pleasing. They even extend pretty deep, so you get to enjoy all parts of EDM.

To set the record straight: They are NOT bad headphones, and I'm not saying any such thing. They are great, but truly just not my style/type. Think; cute girl, but not a personality you could live with.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> To set the record straight: They are NOT bad headphones, and I'm not saying any such thing. They are great, but truly just not my style/type. Think; cute girl, but not a personality you could live with.


Definitely, we're all taking about great headphones here. You've made me rather curious though. Have you tried the Stax SR-007 or SR-009?

When auditioning the HD 650, I actually liked them more than I thought I would. I assumed they wouldn't be for me. They aren't my favorite and I seem to prefer more neutral sound, but I could definitely live with the HD 650. The LCD-3 sounded like a better though slightly different HD 650 to me. I seem to like planars more than dynamic headphones, and electrostats above all. Still, I need to try the HD 600 and AKG K812 Pro sometime.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Definitely, we're all taking about great headphones here. You've made me rather curious though. Have you tried the Stax SR-007 or SR-009?
> 
> When auditioning the HD 650, I actually liked them more than I thought I would. I assumed they wouldn't be for me. They aren't my favorite and I seem to prefer more neutral sound, but I could definitely live with the HD 650. The LCD-3 sounded like a better though slightly different HD 650 to me. I seem to like planars more than dynamic headphones, and electrostats above all. Still, I need to try the HD 600 and AKG K812 Pro sometime.


Tjj may remember better, but the Stax headphones were among my favorites at the meet. I believe I heard both, and ended up preferring the 007. The SR-009 had a stronger bass, but the bass of the 007 seemed more to my liking. It was strong, but it found a way to be strong, and still keep everything else super present.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah the SR-009's bass seems to hit harder, though it was never distracting to me and I found it quite neutral overall. I'm one of those who find both the SR-007 and SR-009 to be a step ahead of everything else, even the Abyss AB-1266. Electrostats just deliver such realistic timbre but those two sound very musical at the same time (opposed to analytical).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I feel like you'd love my 650's. Compared to the ones I tried at the meet, mine sound fairly neutral. I only really love their sound on warm, smooth music like Lorde and Daft Punk. Frankly, it's disappointing. I'm missing out on bass and the magic of the richness of their mids as well.


That actually could very well be true. Sennheiser headphones have been changing a lot recently.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the SR-009's bass seems to hit harder, though it was never distracting to me and I found it quite neutral overall. I'm one of those who find both the SR-007 and SR-009 to be a step ahead of everything else, even the Abyss AB-1266. Electrostats just deliver such realistic timbre but those two sound very musical at the same time (opposed to analytical).


I can agree with that. I definitely felt it was worlds ahead of the LCD line, and outside of the AKGs, they were amongst the most enjoyable headphones I had listened to that day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think I see a pattern here. pez likes more dark sounding headphones and finds neutral to be boring. Tjj seems to like neutral.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point by Tjj, you'll want to listen to the HE-500 properly amped. This applies to the HD 650 even more though, I've read that with higher end equipment the HD 650 sounds less veiled. I'm not sure what amp and source you tried with the HD 650, but I listened to it with the Woo Audio WA3 and I think a WA7 DAC. I wouldn't call it veiled though I can see why others would say that; the highs are less prominent than everything else. But when I hear veil I think of lacking detail or even muffled, I don't think the HD 650 are either of those. It just seemed to me that the HD 650 put certain instruments and vocalists further back on the stage. You'd probably prefer it with a more transparent solid state amp. But I do agree that the HD 650 isn't the best choice for those who listen to a vast amount of genres.
> 
> Oddly enough I find the HE-500 to be more comfortable than the HD 650. I only auditioned them, so that means I didn't have any long listening sessions, but the HD 650's pads touched my ears while the HE-500 didn't. The weight of the HE-500 didn't bother me in those short listening sessions.
> 
> @pez - Have you listened to the Audeze LCD-2 or LCD-3?


I know I should be using multi quote, but I am tired and I do not wanna









I just wanna clarify that I am not favoring neutral headphones. I actually do like dark, warm, and syrupy headphones.

My issue is that dark does not mean the same as veiled. Dark just means that the highs are rolled off, but they should still sound clear.

As for the HD650s and amp pairings......yeah. I have heard them on every woo amp ever made pretty much and every schiit amp ever made as well. Same with the HD600s and the HE-500s.

I think my problem is that I am looking for it. It bugs me so much that I go hunting for the problem.

Oh and as for the comfort level...........mmmmm. The HD650s are gonna be more comfortable for longer periods of time (2 hours +) where as the HE500s are more comfortable for short term use.

However the clamping force on the HD650s can be solved without too much of an issue. If you take a hair dryer and turn it on to its lowest possible setting and slowly heat the headband, you can make the headband just malleable enough to bend the cups apart a little bit.

The idea is that you only want to make the plastic soft enough so that you can help speed up the very slow process of breaking in your headphones. This is not meant to be a simple heat-n-fix mod.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well we also used your DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The system wasn't my normal system, and I just wasn't hauling my PC up there just to use the Ti-HD.
> Yeah the LCD-2, 3, and X were all there. The X were plain unimpressive to me, and the 3 didn't even feel much different than the 2. I liked the 2 the best of them all, but I didn't care for the signature either. Same went for both the HE-500 and 400. I just didn't care for the sound sig.
> 
> I actually enjoyed a couple pairs of AKGs (neutral ones) and the K1000. The K1000 is just a monster of it's own level, but I wouldn't call it warm by any means. If you wanted to listen to a live performance that was well recorded like that last video I posted. Those were it. Female vocals on the K1000 were a dream. I do admit the HD650's don't get across the female vocal range as well as they could, but everything else I've listened to outside of neutral(ish) headphones haven't either. I think the HD650 just fits that perfect middle-point. The Grado's and Beyer's I had before were nice, but all eventually fatigued me, and the HD650 just doesn't do that. I think that's why I just use it for everything. And I mean literally everything. I listen to music, I game, and I watch videos, movies, and TV all with them, so they're a great all-rounder. For me, the only other two pairs of headphones I'm every looking to invest in again are the Denon D7K, and the AKG K1000.


We also heard the HD650s on your amp with several other dacs. Nice try though









I would actually say that the AKGs had a slight warm tilt, but nothing to write home about.

The LCD-3s actually are better when you listen to more music. You are absolutely correct in saying that they sound like the LCD2s. The LCD-3s are meant to be like a cut above the the LCD-2s. They sound clearer and more refined.

It really takes a good solid 15 minutes to notice a real difference between the two headphones, and it probably takes another hour to actually appreciate the difference.

I kind of think of it as the LCD-2 is a stock car and the LCD-3 is the special sport model edition.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tjj may remember better, but the Stax headphones were among my favorites at the meet. I believe I heard both, and ended up preferring the 007. The SR-009 had a stronger bass, but the bass of the 007 seemed more to my liking. It was strong, but it found a way to be strong, and still keep everything else super present.


I mean honestly it is irrelevant.

For about ~2000 USD, you can find a good pair of sennheiser HE-60s and just butt hurt these two headphones anyways.

But I actually really liked the jades that we heard.


----------



## pez

I did forget about the Jades. Not sure how because I really liked them too.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

There's a pair of HE-400s on Gumtree for £190... I wish I was closer to sheffield, I'd sell my DT990s for those in no time


----------



## bumblebee1980

I spent $600 on the Geek Pulse X with Femto clock upgrade.

check out the post indiegogo prices



http://lhlabs.com/force/indiegogogeekpulse/1973-pulse-oled-screen-assignment#31033


----------



## phillyd

If I could get a Marantz TT42P for $155 new, is there any other turntable (with pre-amp) that would beat that price/performance?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If I could get a Marantz TT42P for $155 new, is there any other turntable (with pre-amp) that would beat that price/performance?


Well I have never heard that particular model. It seems to be a decent unit though. It does not look like one of those gimicky "first time" turn tables.

It also seems like you can get a really good deal on it too. Unless I am totally misreading things, it looks like you are getting it for 50-60% off.

Sooooo I say go for it. The worst that can happen is you will have to resell it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I have never heard that particular model. It seems to be a decent unit though. It does not look like one of those gimicky "first time" turn tables.
> 
> It also seems like you can get a really good deal on it too. Unless I am totally misreading things, it looks like you are getting it for 50-60% off.
> 
> Sooooo I say go for it. The worst that can happen is you will have to resell it.


Sounds good! You're right, I'm getting a huge discount.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sounds good! You're right, I'm getting a huge discount.


Just be wary.

That table really does not look like it has a built in phonostage.

I know that it SAYS that it has one, but it is either extremely low quality or it is just plain lying to you.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just be wary.
> 
> That table really does not look like it has a built in phonostage.
> 
> I know that it SAYS that it has one, but it is either extremely low quality or it is just plain lying to you.


What does this mean practically?

Also, any suggestions on tools/chemicals to clean and maintain old records?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What does this mean practically?
> 
> Also, any suggestions on tools/chemicals to clean and maintain old records?


Well the size of the table is rather thin. It looks like a plain old turn table and not a record player.

The phono stage has to be fairly small or fairly crappy.

And you can use pretty much anything that does not eat vinyl. I know that sort of sounds crazy, but I have seen so many different products being used and all of them work.

One guy even uses some ultra sonic jewelry cleaner to wash his records. Sooooooooooo I say use your best judgment.


----------



## billbartuska

Record cleaning machines

But seriously, I've used the Audio Technica Record Cleaning Brush for years on a high end TT/Arm/Cartridge set up -. Denon DP-1000/Grace 707/ Dynavector 20B MKII. It's discontinued but still available. Start out by washing your records with mild, warm soapy water, rinse very well, and wipe dry with a clean cotton cloth, then use the AT cleaner (or the cleaner of your choice) religiously. Store your records standing up, in the sleeve rotated 90° in the jacket. Don't ever touch the record surface.

On the Marantz TT42P: Well, it *is* one step above an appliance. There's fantastic sonic qualities in a well mastered and pressed vinyl, but it takes some pretty sophisticated equipment to extract all that SQ. Personally. my advice would be to start further up the food chain, for no other reason than to avoid "four foot-itis". You're going to like vinyl!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billbartuska*
> 
> Record cleaning machines
> 
> But seriously, I've used the Audio Technica Record Cleaning Brush for years on a high end TT/Arm/Cartridge set up -. Denon DP-1000/Grace 707/ Dynavector 20B MKII. It's discontinued but still available. Start out by washing your records with mild, warm soapy water, rinse very well, and wipe dry with a clean cotton cloth, then use the AT cleaner (or the cleaner of your choice) religiously. Store your records standing up, in the sleeve rotated 90° in the jacket. Don't ever touch the record surface.
> 
> On the Marantz TT42P: Well, it *is* one step above an appliance. There's fantastic sonic qualities in a well mastered and pressed vinyl, but it takes some pretty sophisticated equipment to extract all that SQ. Personally. my advice would be to start further up the food chain, for no other reason than to avoid "four foot-itis". You're going to like vinyl!


You are not wrong, but at the same time, he is looking for something around the same price range. There really is nothing that I would consider as being good until you move up to the 500-600 dollar range. Plus you would also need to buy a separate phono stage and depending on what arm/cartridge he would get, he might also need a step up transformer.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Since I consider you guys an internet family of sorts for me, I wanted to share a bit of personal bad news. I may be putting some of my audio stuff up for sale within the next couple of months due to a car accident my fiance was involved in to offset costs for back surgery and rehab procedures, depending on what her (apparently really crappy) insurance is willing to cover. I won't be out of the game, just sidelined for a while. If I have been overly cranky to anyone the last few months as well, I apologize. It's not excuse, but I have been dealing with other family issues as well. Club members will naturally get first dibs and discounts if I do sell. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up.


----------



## BoredErica

Alright well, hope she's alright.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hoping for a speedy recovery OCing Noob!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Alright well, hope she's alright.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hoping for a speedy recovery OCing Noob!


Thanks!


----------



## debuchan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Also, any suggestions on tools/chemicals to clean and maintain old records?


I haven't tried it myself, but wood glue apparently works pretty well to clean an old record.

I'll see if I can find a tutorial after I get out of work.

@OC'ing Noob - hope everything works out!


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Since I consider you guys an internet family of sorts for me, I wanted to share a bit of personal bad news. I may be putting some of my audio stuff up for sale within the next couple of months due to a car accident my fiance was involved in to offset costs for back surgery and rehab procedures, depending on what her (apparently really crappy) insurance is willing to cover. I won't be out of the game, just sidelined for a while. If I have been overly cranky to anyone the last few months as well, I apologize. It's not excuse, but I have been dealing with other family issues as well. Club members will naturally get first dibs and discounts if I do sell. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up.


Sorry to hear this. I hope everything turns out ok

Anyone willing to help me make a choice between getting this dual headphone stand or two of these?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billbartuska*
> 
> Record cleaning machines
> 
> But seriously, I've used the Audio Technica Record Cleaning Brush for years on a high end TT/Arm/Cartridge set up -. Denon DP-1000/Grace 707/ Dynavector 20B MKII. It's discontinued but still available. Start out by washing your records with mild, warm soapy water, rinse very well, and wipe dry with a clean cotton cloth, then use the AT cleaner (or the cleaner of your choice) religiously. Store your records standing up, in the sleeve rotated 90° in the jacket. Don't ever touch the record surface.
> 
> On the Marantz TT42P: Well, it *is* one step above an appliance. There's fantastic sonic qualities in a well mastered and pressed vinyl, but it takes some pretty sophisticated equipment to extract all that SQ. Personally. my advice would be to start further up the food chain, for no other reason than to avoid "four foot-itis". You're going to like vinyl!


Thanks for the suggestions! A lot of the sleeves have been water damaged so I'll probably buy a bunch of generic sleeves to ensure the vinyl stays clean.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are not wrong, but at the same time, he is looking for something around the same price range. There really is nothing that I would consider as being good until you move up to the 500-600 dollar range. Plus you would also need to buy a separate phono stage and depending on what arm/cartridge he would get, he might also need a step up transformer.


Exactly. If I don't get something <$200, then I'll just wait a few years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Since I consider you guys an internet family of sorts for me, I wanted to share a bit of personal bad news. I may be putting some of my audio stuff up for sale within the next couple of months due to a car accident my fiance was involved in to offset costs for back surgery and rehab procedures, depending on what her (apparently really crappy) insurance is willing to cover. I won't be out of the game, just sidelined for a while. If I have been overly cranky to anyone the last few months as well, I apologize. It's not excuse, but I have been dealing with other family issues as well. Club members will naturally get first dibs and discounts if I do sell. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up.


You've been fantastic to us as always! Best wishes to you and your fiance. Hoping for a quick recovery, both physically for her and financially for the two of you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *debuchan*
> 
> I haven't tried it myself, but wood glue apparently works pretty well to clean an old record.
> 
> I'll see if I can find a tutorial after I get out of work.


I've heard this works really well. I'll have to give it a shot!


----------



## billbartuska

Here's hoping she recovers and you get back in the game - Both Fast!


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

setup in my Sig


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> setup in my Sig


Based on your siggy, I believe you have an addiction sir.

Welcome to Headphones Anonymous...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> setup in my Sig


Always wanted to try out a pair of V-Moda 100s, how are they?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Based on your siggy, I believe you have an addiction sir.
> Welcome to Headphones Anonymous...


Hi I'm EoL RiNzleR and I'm an AT addict.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Since I consider you guys an internet family of sorts for me, I wanted to share a bit of personal bad news. I may be putting some of my audio stuff up for sale within the next couple of months due to a car accident my fiance was involved in to offset costs for back surgery and rehab procedures, depending on what her (apparently really crappy) insurance is willing to cover. I won't be out of the game, just sidelined for a while. If I have been overly cranky to anyone the last few months as well, I apologize. It's not excuse, but I have been dealing with other family issues as well. Club members will naturally get first dibs and discounts if I do sell. Just wanted to give you guys a heads up.


Hope she gets better soon! Remember that most of use here you can ask for help; just a PM away!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> setup in my Sig


I'm loving the new Porter Robinson album. I finally wore myself out with it. Now I'm listening to the Steve Aoki album and I can't stop. I'm not even usually into this type of EDM, but damn.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Based on your siggy, I believe you have an addiction sir.
> Welcome to Headphones Anonymous...


i need help. send help. sennheiser HD 800's next by the way
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Always wanted to try out a pair of V-Moda 100s, how are they?
> Hi I'm EoL RiNzleR and I'm an AT addict.


astoundingly impressive. if you're into bass heavy music these will absolutely blow you away. very clear across all ranges. i measured it not too long ago. 50hz was in my opinion the nicest range they produce.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hope she gets better soon! Remember that most of use here you can ask for help; just a PM away!
> I'm loving the new Porter Robinson album. I finally wore myself out with it. Now I'm listening to the Steve Aoki album and I can't stop. I'm not even usually into this type of EDM, but damn.


i made the comment that Worlds was the best album (in my opinion) since Discovery. that made alot of people angry hahahaha. i don't really listen to "EDM" mostly because now days that just means recycled 2 layered big room house. i want classic electronic music back..and Worlds does just that


----------



## pez

I guess I can't really say I have that experience besides some older Aphex Twin, AK1200, and a lot of other DnB. Not all my style, but I like what I like. I'm bad with genre classification, but I've learned I love a lot of different things. Good music is good music to me







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wow... There's a name I haven't heard of in over 7 years... Ak1200. Brings back memories... Ones involving security almost not letting me in because my left knee/shin was fairly messed up from a nasty spill I'd taken at work (full sprint + literally the only patch of ice in the whole city + landing on asphalt) the night before...

Was a gooood night, although that left leg REALLY hurt the next day since I didn't mention it was a manual transmission car and I drove it 2.5 hours to get to said event...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wow... There's a name I haven't heard of in over 7 years... Ak1200. Brings back memories... Ones involving security almost not letting me in because my left knee/shin was fairly messed up from a nasty spill I'd taken at work (full sprint + literally the only patch of ice in the whole city + landing on asphalt) the night before...
> 
> Was a gooood night, although that left leg REALLY hurt the next day since I didn't mention it was a manual transmission car and I drove it 2.5 hours to get to said event...


Yeah, I have my brother to thank for all the old tastes in music I have







. He's 10 years older, so he has a good generation of music running through his veins that I don't







.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Ak1200 is a beast for going this long. he is a true Drum and Bass legend


----------



## Magical Eskimo

My RHA MA750s have definitely burned in well and proper now, the highs aren't harsh any more and the bass is punchier and extending lower.

They have one of those addictive sound signatures to them, not sure if anyone else experiences this, but they're just addictive to listen to. They're definitely a bass heavy earphone, when I first got them I thought they were more balanced but after burning in I've definitely changed my mind, although not for the worse, I would say I prefer a bassier sound hence my other audio equipment choices - DT990s + Cambridge Audio SX60s with a sub


----------



## Aznlotus161

Has anyone gotten a chance to listen the the Philips Fidelio X2s personally?

This is a long shot, but I know some europeans might have had their orders shipped already.

Just wanted to see how the bass performed since from what I've read it's been scaled back a tad.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Has anyone gotten a chance to listen the the Philips Fidelio X2s personally?
> 
> This is a long shot, but I know some europeans might have had their orders shipped already.
> 
> Just wanted to see how the bass performed since from what I've read it's been scaled back a tad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh boy, something to do alongside my X1's?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rcoolb2002*
> 
> Oh boy, something to do alongside my X1's?










, I loved my X1s, but decided to sell them in anticipation of the X2s.

I will be a tad disappointed if I notice too much of withdrawal of the bass...









However, the improvements to the upper-mids and low treble + removable pads make up for that IMO...I hope!


----------



## Gilles3000

There's a great deal for everyone in the EU on the HD598's atm, only 9h remain. In case anyone is interested, be quick









http://www.overclock.net/t/1519120/eu-amazonfr-108-sennheiser-hd-598-free-shipping-9h-left


----------



## Jeemil89

Hi, new to this thread. I'm using the HD598's as my daily headphones an absolutely love them. Really comfortable and smooth sounding. Could use a little more bass though, to be more balanced.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeemil89*
> 
> Hi, new to this thread. I'm using the HD598's as my daily headphones an absolutely love them. Really comfortable and smooth sounding. Could use a little more bass though, to be more balanced.


Hi, welcome to our club!


----------



## jellybeans69

Haven't posted anything here in a while. So - seems like my Shure SE215 is showing some wear/tear in their cables, so good recommendation for bassy IEM's in 100-150ish euro range?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Haven't posted anything here in a while. So - seems like my Shure SE215 is showing some wear/tear in their cables, so good recommendation for bassy IEM's in 100-150ish euro range?


I would PM Totally Dubbed for suggestions as well. Not only does he have a ton of experience using IEM's but he lives in Europe.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Haven't posted anything here in a while. So - seems like my Shure SE215 is showing some wear/tear in their cables, so good recommendation for bassy IEM's in 100-150ish euro range?


RHA MA750 or RHA T10i
I have a pair of MA750s and they sound great, nice bassy sound signature


----------



## roflcopter159

I actually chose the MA750 over the SE215 if that helps any.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Most of us will know these, but I feel this video is short and very useful for those that don't know or understand the difference between headphone drivers:





Useful for the OP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Haven't posted anything here in a while. So - seems like my Shure SE215 is showing some wear/tear in their cables, so good recommendation for bassy IEM's in 100-150ish euro range?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would PM Totally Dubbed for suggestions as well. Not only does he have a ton of experience using IEM's but he lives in Europe.


Wow - sup! lol
My inital response is the Vsonic Gr07 or Fischer Audio TBA04 or HiFiMAN RE-400 - they all would share somewhat the same characteristics as the Shure's....but they're a little hard to find in the EU/UK :/


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Most of us will know these, but I feel this video is short and very useful for those that don't know or understand the difference between headphone drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useful for the OP
> 
> Wow - sup! lol
> My inital response is the Vsonic Gr07 or Fischer Audio TBA04 or HiFiMAN RE-400 - they all would share somewhat the same characteristics as the Shure's....but they're a little hard to find in the EU/UK :/


Been a while since I've seen you post in here!


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Most of us will know these, but I feel this video is short and very useful for those that don't know or understand the difference between headphone drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Useful for the OP
> 
> Wow - sup! lol
> My inital response is the Vsonic Gr07 or Fischer Audio TBA04 or HiFiMAN RE-400 - they all would share somewhat the same characteristics as the Shure's....but they're a little hard to find in the EU/UK :/


SE215 has bit too harsh highs for me Vsonic GR07 was option i last time wanted to buy headphones but didn't buy them cuz they weren't available at local retailers, might just order from ebay this time.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Been a while since I've seen you post in here!


Indeed - just came to share that video
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> SE215 has bit too harsh highs for me Vsonic GR07 was option i last time wanted to buy headphones but didn't buy them cuz they weren't available at local retailers, might just order from ebay this time.


Cool beans, let me know if you have questions or if you get the GR07s and like/dislike them


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed - just came to share that video
> Cool beans, let me know if you have questions or if you get the GR07s and like/dislike them


For IEM's i usually listened @ +10 bass / -3 treb with SE215's. Comparing to when i use DT770's are are +0 up to 6 bass and +3-4 treble on my Fiio X3. I just like the punch







, tho guitar rifts sounded better on SE215's . If/When i get GR07's i'll definatelly will post at least some of the impressions here.
It seems it's going be an expensive end of the year again Nexus 6 coming out, IEM replacement (too much "rolling" of my cables is why my SE215's are dying), hopefully nobody posts "sweet" pc deal(-s) on our local forums as i already jumped 3970x+mobo+ram for 560euros last summer.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> For IEM's i usually listened @ +10 bass / -3 treb with SE215's. Comparing to when i use DT770's are are +0 up to 6 bass and +3-4 treble on my Fiio X3. I just like the punch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , tho guitar rifts sounded better on SE215's . If/When i get GR07's i'll definatelly will post at least some of the impressions here.
> It seems it's going be an expensive end of the year again Nexus 6 coming out, IEM replacement (too much "rolling" of my cables is why my SE215's are dying), hopefully nobody posts "sweet" pc deal(-s) on our local forums as i already jumped 3970x+mobo+ram for 560euros last summer.


Hmmm punch and GR07s don't go in the same sentence lol.
I recommended those earphones, simply based on the Shure's sound signature ( low bass, more treble focused)

As for the Nexus 6- NEIN - get the Oppo Find 7








Now...I think you need new recommendations - what music do you mainly listen to?


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hmmm punch and GR07s don't go in the same sentence lol.
> I recommended those earphones, simply based on the Shure's sound signature ( low bass, more treble focused)
> 
> As for the Nexus 6- NEIN - get the Oppo Find 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...I think you need new recommendations - what music do you mainly listen to?


Everything except metal (pop/hiphop/synthpop/rock/punk rock/80-90's music) but main concern is good bass punch. Just any IEM's closely with related signature to DT770/990's/Ultrasone pro's/even beats signatures is what i'm kind of looking for.Last time i went with S215's just because i didn't get much recommendations when i asked, they weren't bad but left me with wanting more.

Just random stuff i listen to taken from my ytube history don't judge lol. It'd be hard to post all my music tastes in limited text quantity.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Everything except metal (pop/hiphop/synthpop/rock/punk rock/80-90's music) but main concern is good bass punch. Just any IEM's closely with related signature to DT770/990's/Ultrasone pro's/even beats signatures is what i'm kind of looking for.Last time i went with S215's just because i didn't get much recommendations when i asked, they weren't bad but left me with wanting more.
> 
> Just random stuff i listen to taken from my ytube history don't judge lol. It'd be hard to post all my music tastes in limited text quantity.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


wait...so why did you ever get the shures? Lol. Yeah don't get the gr07 or tbas either then, you'll be disappointed with the bass slam.
Hmmm I'm thinking Sony ex600 then


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> wait...so why did you ever get the shures? Lol. Yeah don't get the gr07 or tbas either then, you'll be disappointed with the bass slam.
> Hmmm I'm thinking Sony ex600 then


Yeah i got the Shures 215 (last year i think) just because i needed something small as i didn't want to wear DT770's in 30* heat during the summer, and now they're breaking due to me "rolling" it's cable too much and i needed a suggestion for new ones that better suit my taste. MDR EX600 still will have to be imported from ebay or something but i guess this time it shouldn't be an issue, thanks for all the help


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> Yeah i got the Shures 215 (last year i think) just because i needed something small as i didn't want to wear DT770's in 30* heat during the summer, and now they're breaking due to me "rolling" it's cable too much and i needed a suggestion for new ones that better suit my taste. MDR EX600 still will have to be imported from ebay or something but i guess this time it shouldn't be an issue, thanks for all the help


damn it!
Hmm let me do some thinking, might get some suggestions.
Cheaper priced, but still very good are the Fischer audio consonance, that I personally love as a second pair.
My friend also recommended the steelseires FLUX - which just yesterday I received for review. So if you're not desperate, and could wait, I can get back to you and let you know if they're worth it or not


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> damn it!
> Hmm let me do some thinking, might get some suggestions.
> Cheaper priced, but still very good are the Fischer audio consonance, that I personally love as a second pair.
> My friend also recommended the steelseires FLUX - which just yesterday I received for review. So if you're not desperate, and could wait, I can get back to you and let you know if they're worth it or not


I'm not rushing anywere, it's getting colder and i've been using my DT770's now when going to/from work as i hate wearing hats and they protect my ears from cold.







Steelseries flux is available locally so i have no issue waiting for your thoughts on it.
To see if it's available at my local retailers you can check through here - http://www.salidzini.lv/ type in model and click yellow button "Meklēt" - means search. And it searches all of my local e-shops for that. But i doubt any bit less popular ones will be available as i live in rather small country and choice for audio goods ain't that big. Even the DT770's were available in only one or two shops iirc when i bought them like 3 years ago.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I'm not rushing anywere, it's getting colder and i've been using my DT770's now when going to/from work as i hate wearing hats and they protect my ears from cold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steelseries flux is available locally so i have no issue waiting for your thoughts on it.
> To see if it's available at my local retailers you can check through here - http://www.salidzini.lv/ type in model and click yellow button "Meklēt" - means search. And it searches all of my local e-shops for that. But i doubt any bit less popular ones will be available as i live in rather small country and choice for audio goods ain't that big. Even the DT770's were available in only one or two shops iirc when i bought them like 3 years ago.


cool beans


----------



## DR650SE

I don't believe I posted my latest project here in this thread, so here it is.

I've been tinkering with my 5th gen iPod. Had it turned to an iMod by Red Wine Audio, which bypasses much of the logic board and solders a wire directly from the DAC to the line out dock. From there I run the signal into a Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp. My LOD is a solid Mundorf silver. Neither the amp or ipod have DC blocking capacitors so it gives it a very neutral sound.

For my IEMs I'm using Westone W40 IEMs. Quad armature IEMs. Soon I will have these reshelled by InEarZ into custom IEMs









I was using a 128gb SD card as the hard drive, but decided to upgrade a bit. So I put in a 1TB msata drive, Samsung EVO.









Now to start adding tons more FLAC files.





































The Nice thing about this setup is that if I want to slim it down, I can take the amp off. The headphone output works just fine, but with the mod, the sound quality is better out of the line out. So I could run it as a plain and simple 1TB iPod. But as a geek, that's less fun lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivr56

Today I caved and upgraded my trusty Pioneer HDJ1500. Microsoft Store in Westfield carries the V-Moda M100 and temptation to upgrade prevailed. Today begins the 30 day burn in and trial for heavy use during commute and work (Partly why I caved in. The in person return policy).

Streaming a mix of Spotify free and Local 800kbps FLAC








So far really enjoying it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> I don't believe I posted my latest project here in this thread, so here it is.
> 
> I've been tinkering with my 5th gen iPod. Had it turned to an iMod by Red Wine Audio, which bypasses much of the logic board and solders a wire directly from the DAC to the line out dock. From there I run the signal into a Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp. My LOD is a solid Mundorf silver. Neither the amp or ipod have DC blocking capacitors so it gives it a very neutral sound.
> 
> For my IEMs I'm using Westone W40 IEMs. Quad armature IEMs. Soon I will have these reshelled by InEarZ into custom IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was using a 128gb SD card as the hard drive, but decided to upgrade a bit. So I put in a 1TB msata drive, Samsung EVO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start adding tons more FLAC files.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nice thing about this setup is that if I want to slim it down, I can take the amp off. The headphone output works just fine, but with the mod, the sound quality is better out of the line out. So I could run it as a plain and simple 1TB iPod. But as a geek, that's less fun lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Nice setup! What have you done to that poor ipod classic though?! Haha


----------



## DR650SE

[quote name="Magical Eskimo"

Nice setup! What have you done to that poor ipod classic though?! Haha[/quote]

Lol, pretty much replaced everything but the logic board and screen. iVue front cover, new battery, msata. It is a great setup. Can wait to get the IEMs custom reshelled. Hardest part is deciding on a color scheme and design.









-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> Nice setup! What have you done to that poor ipod classic though?! Haha


Lol, pretty much replaced everything but the logic board and screen. iVue front cover, new battery, msata. It is a great setup. Can wait to get the IEMs custom reshelled. Hardest part is deciding on a color scheme and design.









-Sent from my Galaxy S4-[/quote]
All that and a Galaxy S4


----------



## kenpachiroks

Don't know what took me so long to join the club. I'm very partial to IEMs though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DR650SE*
> 
> I don't believe I posted my latest project here in this thread, so here it is.
> 
> I've been tinkering with my 5th gen iPod. Had it turned to an iMod by Red Wine Audio, which bypasses much of the logic board and solders a wire directly from the DAC to the line out dock. From there I run the signal into a Leckerton UHA 6S.MKII amp. My LOD is a solid Mundorf silver. Neither the amp or ipod have DC blocking capacitors so it gives it a very neutral sound
> 
> The Nice thing about this setup is that if I want to slim it down, I can take the amp off. The headphone output works just fine, but with the mod, the sound quality is better out of the line out. So I could run it as a plain and simple 1TB iPod. But as a geek, that's less fun lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I have been very tempted to do something like this for a while.

Game stop sells used ipod classics for dirt cheap.


----------



## DR650SE

It's definitely worth looking into. Good cheap player with good sound and lots of space. We have a big thread over at head-fi if you have any questions. I don't get on here much to check PMs. Mostly on my phone.

-Sent from my Galaxy S4-


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Heads up for our Audio-Technica M50 owners, velour pads!


----------



## pez

Whoa, 33% discounted price, too. That's a good deal for any set of OEM/Stock velour pads.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Heads up for our Audio-Technica M50 owners, velour pads!


I can attest to just what $20 can do for the M50s.

Absolutely changes the comfort to the point where I can wear them all day if needed.

The leather pads were so uncomfortable in comparison.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Heads up for our Audio-Technica M50 owners, velour pads!


That.... is incredibly tempting. $27 USD with shipping to Canada. Hate the stock pads on my M50's now that I have a pair of M50X's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I can attest to just what $20 can do for the M50s.
> 
> Absolutely changes the comfort to the point where I can wear them all day if needed.
> 
> The leather pads were so uncomfortable in comparison.


How are they for heating of the ears, out of curiosity?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That.... is incredibly tempting. $27 USD with shipping to Canada. Hate the stock pads on my M50's now that I have a pair of M50X's.
> How are they for heating of the ears, out of curiosity?


I don't ever have heating problems unless I just got out a shower or something.

Replacement pads were actually an improvement in my experience.

Leather and my ears don't mesh well, and those are actually the ones that I could feel heat with.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I don't ever have heating problems unless I just got out a shower or something.
> 
> Replacement pads were actually an improvement in my experience.
> 
> Leather and my ears don't mesh well, and those are actually the ones that I could feel heat with.


I'm very happy to hear such! My M50's are perfectly fine other than the stock earpads ^-^ I was going to look into a pair of the squisy m50x earpads so might as well give those pads a shot too


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm very happy to hear such! My M50's are perfectly fine other than the stock earpads ^-^ I was going to look into a pair of the squisy m50x earpads so might as well give those pads a shot too


ATH-M50 Velour Earpads 33% off on massdrop


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> ATH-M50 Velour Earpads 33% off on massdrop


Indeed! @Aznlotus161 mentioned it on the previous page and I'm contemplating them ^_^ Here's hoping they're still available Thursday morning since they'll revive my old M50S's (straight cable M50's)


----------



## boredgunner

Wow I just noticed the HiFiMan HE-500 is $500 on Amazon brand new. If I didn't have other things I need to upgrade, I'd snag one up soon.


----------



## Aznlotus161

I'm getting giddy, apparently Amazon estimates have changed for the Fidelio X2s.

November 4th is the estimated delivery date...let's see if the wait has paid off!


----------



## Nephalem

Ok, I don't know if this is the right place to post this question but here goes.
So the inline volume control and mic mute on my Logitech G430s has been playing up for a while and I finally decided I was going to do something about it, only trouble is I opened up the cable and realised this was well above my expertise so I'm hoping somebody here has dealt with a higher end headset like this, I can only find videos on fixing $10 earphones nothing that covers all the wires I have to deal with. I know I will need to use a lighter or fine sand paper to remove the colours from the wires however I have 6 sets to deal with 3 of which appear to be totally separated and insulated and have cotton cores.


My main question is are all of these necessary and if not which ones aren't? I'm thinking some of them had to have been specifically for the inline controls right?. But if they all are how do I go about removing the core from the ridiculously tiny wires?


----------



## Strileckifunk

I'd like to test the waters and see what you headphone junkies think. Lately I've been wanting to get myself a decent pair of headphones--primarily for gaming. I like the idea of 7.1 for some of the more immersive titles like Alien, but also for competitive gaming like BF4 and CSGO.

I always see people talking about highs and low, bass and treble. I can't say that I really have any sound preference. The only thing I might prefer is wireless. My working budget is probably around $100-150.


----------



## pez

Haha most of us junkies will be snobbish about curbing your attention away from wireless and 7.1 gimmicks.

However, in audio terminology, that 'surround' is synonymous with Soundstage.

As for recommendations, I'll point you to this thread and hopefully it can help you out (admittedly more than I can







).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products


----------



## Nephalem

So since my original post I realise that I am so not going to able to repair my beloved G430s I was well out of my depth, now I need a replacement fairly quickly. I went to my local EBgames and found these 2 offerings that looked fairly decent for the price, when I got back home I read reviews and they all seem to speak extremely highly of them. The only problem I have is that I have an Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundcard so I don't know whether I should get the Plantronics Gamecom 780 or the Gamecom 388 The only reason I'm even asking this is due to the fact that the 780 the headset that appears superior in every way, is USB so my question isn't really headset specific although if you have personal experience with either I'd greatly appreciate input, the question is are these USB headsets going to be much difference quality wise from a cheaper 3.5 mm set hooked up to my soundcard?

EDIT: Or should I wait a week (need another payday to afford once shipping is factored in) the Kingston HyperX Cloud


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> I believe i was PFE112 was one of IEM's i was considering when i was looking around those 2y ago. Like PFE112 but with more bass? I'm intrigued. No issue with waiting few more weeks and 77e certainly wouldn't break a bank (well if comparing to expensiveish Sony MDR-EX600 that would probably have to be shipped from Korea)


Yeah it "feels" the same as the PFE112 in hand (build quality and even looks) and has a singla BA just like the PFE, but for some reason sounds as if it has a bit more bass.

I'll let you know when the review is complete


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> So since my original post I realise that I am so not going to able to repair my beloved G430s I was well out of my depth, now I need a replacement fairly quickly. I went to my local EBgames and found these 2 offerings that looked fairly decent for the price, when I got back home I read reviews and they all seem to speak extremely highly of them. The only problem I have is that I have an Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundcard so I don't know whether I should get the Plantronics Gamecom 780 or the Gamecom 388 The only reason I'm even asking this is due to the fact that the 780 the headset that appears superior in every way, is USB so my question isn't really headset specific although if you have personal experience with either I'd greatly appreciate input, the question is are these USB headsets going to be much difference quality wise from a cheaper 3.5 mm set hooked up to my soundcard?
> 
> EDIT: Or should I wait a week (need another payday to afford once shipping is factored in) the Kingston HyperX Cloud


I am not sure anyone can easily suggest a headset here, but we can try to help find something you want. What is your budget?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I'd like to test the waters and see what you headphone junkies think. Lately I've been wanting to get myself a decent pair of headphones--primarily for gaming. I like the idea of 7.1 for some of the more immersive titles like Alien, but also for competitive gaming like BF4 and CSGO.
> 
> I always see people talking about highs and low, bass and treble. I can't say that I really have any sound preference. The only thing I might prefer is wireless. My working budget is probably around $100-150.


I personally dislike wireless audio stuff so I will leave that to others. As for 7.1, my honest opinion is to not bother with that. Unless there are actually multiple drivers, most headphones advertising 5.1/7.1 are just offering virtual surround sound, basically a gimmick. You really are better off long term with headphones boasting large sound stages with a detachable mic.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> So since my original post I realise that I am so not going to able to repair my beloved G430s I was well out of my depth, now I need a replacement fairly quickly. I went to my local EBgames and found these 2 offerings that looked fairly decent for the price, when I got back home I read reviews and they all seem to speak extremely highly of them. The only problem I have is that I have an Asus Xonar Phoebus Soundcard so I don't know whether I should get the Plantronics Gamecom 780 or the Gamecom 388 The only reason I'm even asking this is due to the fact that the 780 the headset that appears superior in every way, is USB so my question isn't really headset specific although if you have personal experience with either I'd greatly appreciate input, the question is are these USB headsets going to be much difference quality wise from a cheaper 3.5 mm set hooked up to my soundcard?
> 
> EDIT: Or should I wait a week (need another payday to afford once shipping is factored in) the Kingston HyperX Cloud


While I don't normally commend headsets, I had a Plantronic Gamecom set before...and it's still going might I add. I believe I paid around $50 for it and it seems like the 388 is a newer version of it. If that's the case, it actually wasn't a bad headset at all. I'd say if you're pressed, try it out, because the worst case is Gamestop/EBGames will take it back. I'd recommend avoiding the USB version.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

7.1 / 5.1 I never believe in personally - all a gimmick to me.
Especially the dolby functionalities.

As for wireless - as long as it has Bluetooth 4.0 and APTX - it sounds great.
I reviewed the SteelSeries H Wireless and it was honestly amazing in terms of sound quality. I was left surprised.

Headset wise - I've tried quite a few steelseries headset and generally speaking they've impressed me.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not sure anyone can easily suggest a headset here, but we can try to help find something you want. What is your budget?


It doesn't really have to be a headset, and my budget is mainly dependent on how long I wait $90 this Friday or $150 if I wait another week, I don't particularly use the Mic all that often and have been considering switching from my G430s to a decent Headphone + Desktop mic. Those Plantronics were the best quality cheap things I could find readily available I was considering the HyperX Cloud based on Linus' review. So after saying all that, are there many reasonably priced Headphones, preferably available from a store here in Australia like http://www.pccasegear.com/?gclid=CIHg-sjH570CFQPipAodHhcAxQ That you could recomend I've looked through the thread that was posted and I have found most of them but I prefer to hear someone's personal experience with something before I purchase.

EDIT: Thinking I should wait a few more weeks and Grab a set of the Audio Technica ATH-M50X I really have no idea what I want/ should do


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Are more expensive audio cables really worth it? An honest opinion by me:


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are more expensive audio cables really worth it? An honest opinion by me:


Not really they might last a little longer but That's about it say your phone cable a more expensive cable might have a slightly better stress relief thing I think my cable cost like $20 but it's about 2m long and has this on the end


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are more expensive audio cables really worth it? An honest opinion by me:


Not bad. I think this is the correct approach to fancy cables. If you are already happy with your setup and you just want to dial it in to squeeze every last bit of performance, then cables are an acceptable route.


----------



## roflcopter159

^ That's how I feel about them. They should be the last thing to be upgraded: after headphones, amp, dac and maybe some other things. Once you are satisfied with everything else, may as well squeeze out every ounce of performance you can (whether it is real or placebo)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not bad. I think this is the correct approach to fancy cables. If you are already happy with your setup and you just want to dial it in to squeeze every last bit of performance, then cables are an acceptable route.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> ^ That's how I feel about them. They should be the last thing to be upgraded: after headphones, amp, dac and maybe some other things. Once you are satisfied with everything else, may as well squeeze out every ounce of performance you can (whether it is real or placebo)


Glad you guys share the same thoughts


----------



## vicyo

When i decided to buy myself a HTX7 a couple of months ago, I ended buying the refrigerator red







because it was the last one (the very last unit from all fnac stores in sao paulo) and had a 50% discount

But If life give you lemons, make lemonade!
I had some free time this weekend and painted it flat black, paracorded the cords and removed the chunky part of the plug










already did modded the drivers and cups some time ago


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not bad. I think this is the correct approach to fancy cables. If you are already happy with your setup and you just want to dial it in to squeeze every last bit of performance, then cables are an acceptable route.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> ^ That's how I feel about them. They should be the last thing to be upgraded: after headphones, amp, dac and maybe some other things. Once you are satisfied with everything else, may as well squeeze out every ounce of performance you can (whether it is real or placebo)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Glad you guys share the same thoughts












Because yes. I loved my HD650 and setup so much that the cable was literally the last thing left. I didn't have interest in changing the sound, but rather the length and aesthetics. Because this purple cable is pretty baller.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because yes. I loved my HD650 and setup so much that the cable was literally the last thing left. I didn't have interest in changing the sound, but rather the length and aesthetics. Because this purple cable is pretty baller.


I wanna see pictures!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because yes. I loved my HD650 and setup so much that the cable was literally the last thing left. I didn't have interest in changing the sound, but rather the length and aesthetics. Because this purple cable is pretty baller.


IDK if sennheiser ever fixed it, but the stock cable for those headphones are known to sound weird.


----------



## pez

Because I'm lazy and it's dark here, here's a pic from the Head-fi meet of them in use. On a decidedly better looking model than I'd be anyhow







.

The purple you see is the cable after the split...I'll get a better pic tomorrow.


----------



## AK-47

Nobody owns a UE6000 in this club? Guess I'll be first.


----------



## phillyd

Who thinks that the HD650 cable is worth replacing sound-wise? I'm somewhat disappointed in them at the moment. They're good but they just aren't dark like the ones I heard at the meet.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Who thinks that the HD650 cable is worth replacing sound-wise? I'm somewhat disappointed in them at the moment. They're good but they just aren't dark like the ones I heard at the meet.


Going balanced will make a difference in the bass weight but it is more subtle than dramatic.

The HD6XX scales very well with a better amp and would be a more noticeable improvement than the cables. They pair very well with not-so-pricey amps like Bottlehead crack (and they do well with most amps.)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> Going balanced will make a difference in the bass weight but it is more subtle than dramatic.
> 
> The HD6XX scales very well with a better amp and would be a more noticeable improvement than the cables. They pair very well with not-so-pricey amps like Bottlehead crack (and they do well with most amps.)


I guess I should replace my preamp tube first then. However I did think that the 650's I tried at the meet sounded great on my amp.


----------



## Scorpion667

Grabbed Shure SE846 a few weeks ago. My favorite IEM's by far
There are sonic aspects about JH Roxanne (universals) and Westone W60 that are better, but neither comes close to the sub bass capabilities of the SE846. Like, not even close.



In the top pocket I've got the stock cable, Westone Remote cable and tips 6pcs
Bottom, SE846 with ADL iHP-35 cable and Westone star tips


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Who thinks that the HD650 cable is worth replacing sound-wise? I'm somewhat disappointed in them at the moment. They're good but they just aren't dark like the ones I heard at the meet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I guess I should replace my preamp tube first then. However I did think that the 650's I tried at the meet sounded great on my amp.


How many hours are in yours so far? I'm sure that most HD650s that you might have had the chance to listen to have hundreds of hours into them. Hell, I have at least 400 hours into my set just from me; not including the hours OC'ing Noob put into them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How many hours are in yours so far? I'm sure that most HD650s that you might have had the chance to listen to have hundreds of hours into them. Hell, I have at least 400 hours into my set just from me; not including the hours OC'ing Noob put into them.


There's no way I've got less than 75 into them. I'll start throwing them on a playlist when I go to bed to add more hours though.


----------



## pez

I mean, I'm pretty neutral on the 'burn-in' camp, but I've also never heard a brand new set of HD650







. Did the set you tried at the meet have a custom cable?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I mean, I'm pretty neutral on the 'burn-in' camp, but I've also never heard a brand new set of HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did the set you tried at the meet have a custom cable?


I tried them with and without the cable. It was this cable:
http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/headphone-cables/the-green-line-headphone-cable-updated

I didn't notice a difference at the time, thought they were much more to my tastes, so it would've been finding differences, not "flaws" per se.

At this point they're pretty neutral. Bright music like Avenged Sevenfold is bright, dark music like Daft Punk and Lorde are nice and dark.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried them with and without the cable. It was this cable:
> http://www.aloaudio.com/cables/headphone-cables/the-green-line-headphone-cable-updated
> 
> I didn't notice a difference at the time, thought they were much more to my tastes, so it would've been finding differences, not "flaws" per se.
> 
> At this point they're pretty neutral. Bright music like Avenged Sevenfold is bright, dark music like Daft Punk and Lorde are nice and dark.


Hmmm what Avenged Sevenfold album? They have a few badly produced albums, that come off a little underproduced resulting in that brightness. Try to burn them in with what you listen to normally at the volume you listen to them + about 5% volume.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm what Avenged Sevenfold album? They have a few badly produced albums, that come off a little underproduced resulting in that brightness. Try to burn them in with what you listen to normally at the volume you listen to them + about 5% volume.


All of them, and they all sound bright to varying degrees. Nightmare and Avenged Sevenfold don't sound as bad as City of Evil and Hail to the King.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> All of them, and they all sound bright to varying degrees. Nightmare and Avenged Sevenfold don't sound as bad as City of Evil and Hail to the King.


Was actually going to say that City of Evil is one of their better produced and cleaner sounding albums. The album that came out the year after it (Self-titled I believe) had horrible production quality...

I'm giving a quick Spotify listen to Nightmare (track from that album), as I only own City of Evil. I don't care for them in totality, but the music of City of Evil is conflicting to his overall voice, lol.

EDIT:

Yeah, I wouldn't call Nightmare bright at all. City of Evil is 'brighter', but only because the music in general isn't as heavy or in the lower registers. You're sure you don't have an EQ set or some kinda sound option enabled, eh?

EDIT2:

So, Spotify version of City of Evil has a crazy compressed overall sound to it. Probably not noticeable in most situations you use Spotify, but I specifically notice it on the cymbals. They sound pretty bad on Spotify version vs. my FLAC version.

EDIT3:

Didn't realize I had a FLAC album of Nightmare. There's some really bad bass fluctuations in the first track (Nightmare) that bother me, but still sound superior to Spotify version.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Was actually going to say that City of Evil is one of their better produced and cleaner sounding albums. The album that came out the year after it (Self-titled I believe) had horrible production quality...
> 
> I'm giving a quick Spotify listen to Nightmare (track from that album), as I only own City of Evil. I don't care for them in totality, but the music of City of Evil is conflicting to his overall voice, lol.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yeah, I wouldn't call Nightmare bright at all. City of Evil is 'brighter', but only because the music in general isn't as heavy or in the lower registers. You're sure you don't have an EQ set or some kinda sound option enabled, eh?
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> So, Spotify version of City of Evil has a crazy compressed overall sound to it. Probably not noticeable in most situations you use Spotify, but I specifically notice it on the cymbals. They sound pretty bad on Spotify version vs. my FLAC version.
> 
> EDIT3:
> 
> Didn't realize I had a FLAC album of Nightmare. There's some really bad bass fluctuations in the first track (Nightmare) that bother me, but still sound superior to Spotify version.


Honestly their albums are all just different flavors of meh. They sound fine (not great, but good) through my speakers though.

I think they all have too much cymbals. City of Evil sounds grainy, Hail to the king sounds almost tinny. Especially the kick-drums.


----------



## pez

Love the way the kick/bass drums are tuned on City of Evil. It's nice and thumpy.

Also, to get back to what I'm currently listening to, here's a pretty epic song I just found today. Almost sounds like a movie or game trailer theme song...like a Borderlands-esque game:


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Honestly their albums are all just different flavors of meh. They sound fine (not great, but good) through my speakers though.
> 
> I think they all have too much cymbals. City of Evil sounds grainy, Hail to the king sounds almost tinny. Especially the kick-drums.


I've seen a lot of people with the HD650s with custom cables - I have no idea personally.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've seen a lot of people with the HD650s with custom cables - I have no idea personally.


Same here, even with the belief that cables improve sound it is still bizarre. A cable upgrade seems like a waste on the HD650, but some people really love that sound signature and the detail is good enough in their opinion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Same here, even with the belief that cables improve sound it is still bizarre. A cable upgrade seems like a waste on the HD650, but some people really love that sound signature and the detail is good enough in their opinion.


Absolutely


----------



## pez

But let's clarify first that not all custom HD650 cables are 200+. I paid nowhere near that for my cable, and it was composed of really good materials and hardware.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But let's clarify first that not all custom HD650 cables are 200+. I paid nowhere near that for my cable, and it was composed of really good materials and hardware.


That's true. I wasn't accusing you in particular of anything. I was mostly commenting about a lot of people I see on Head-Fi with $500 DACs, $1000 amps, and $200 cables for the HD650. It's like trying to turn a Prius into a racecar, it'll cost more to try to bring the HD650 system up to a TOTL system than to just buy a TOTL system in the first place.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But let's clarify first that not all custom HD650 cables are 200+. I paid nowhere near that for my cable, and it was composed of really good materials and hardware.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> That's true. I wasn't accusing you in particular of anything. I was mostly commenting about a lot of people I see on Head-Fi with $500 DACs, $1000 amps, and $200 cables for the HD650. It's like trying to turn a Prius into a racecar, it'll cost more to try to bring the HD650 system up to a TOTL system than to just buy a TOTL system in the first place.


Also agreed

In term of car terms - to me it would be like placing a new intake on the car.
It's not like you're changing the turbo or just the rims, but you're making a slight tweak towards the overall performance and feel of the car.

Btw - my friend Sonny, who I highly respect in terms of audio said:
"Yeah I've tried some £600 cables, which were absolutely horrible, but I've also tried £300 cables that gave the HD800s a completely different sound signature"

Interesting!


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Love the way the kick/bass drums are tuned on City of Evil. It's nice and thumpy.
> 
> Also, to get back to what I'm currently listening to, here's a pretty epic song I just found today. Almost sounds like a movie or game trailer theme song...like a Borderlands-esque game:


God the brostep hurts.

Also the kicks sound extremely generic, probably from a Vengeance pack with a simple comp + waves kickdrum thing lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In term of car terms - to me it would be like placing a new intake on the car.
> It's not like you're changing the turbo or just the rims, but you're making a slight tweak towards the overall performance and feel of the car.


Pod filters have been proven to do little-to-nothing at all. Just like custom cables!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> God the brostep hurts.
> 
> Also the kicks sound extremely generic, probably from a Vengeance pack with a simple comp + waves kickdrum thing lol.
> Pod filters have been proven to do little-to-nothing at all. Just like custom cables!


but it gives you that UMPH feeling


----------



## pez

Lol give people a track and criticism. Yeah...and I'm done in this thread again.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> God the brostep hurts.
> 
> Also the kicks sound extremely generic, probably from a Vengeance pack with a simple comp + waves kickdrum thing lol.


No reason to hate, if you don't like it, move on
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol give people a track and criticism. Yeah...and I'm done in this thread again.


Don't let one guy ruin it for you. It's a great thread (for the most part) and we love having you here.


----------



## Konkistadori

Got new fun headphones, Superlux HD 330 with AKG 240 pads. And i might just sell my HE-400's, nothing wrong with the sound tough.. I found HD 330 sound is not that bad compared to HE-400's.
And yes price difference is like 10 times more, but i just couldn't hear with my rusty ears the 10x difference... HE400 are better ones, but I'm more than happy with HD330.









I will buy HE-6 next when i want to go back to orthos.


----------



## Noviets

Looking for some advice on a headphone stand design, I would like to make my own stand that comes off the bottom of the shelf thats behind my monitor (pretty much the same height as my monitor) so that it is off my desk.

But I'm not sure on what design to make. Originally I was just thinking of making basically an L shape, but I'm worried that the little pad on the band will be deformed as they're all seperated (Sennheiser HD600's).

Can they be deformed/flattened if all the weight is on one of the pads, or should I try to make another C shape to put on the hook to spread the weight over it?

Reason I'm wanting to make a stand is because I've just noticed the side of the headphone where I put them down has worn alot of the pattern off









TLDR; Wanting to make headphone stand for Sen HD600's wondering if a simple hook will be bad for pads


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Looking for some advice on a headphone stand design, I would like to make my own stand that comes off the bottom of the shelf thats behind my monitor (pretty much the same height as my monitor) so that it is off my desk.
> 
> But I'm not sure on what design to make. Originally I was just thinking of making basically an L shape, but I'm worried that the little pad on the band will be deformed as they're all seperated (Sennheiser HD600's).
> 
> Can they be deformed/flattened if all the weight is on one of the pads, or should I try to make another C shape to put on the hook to spread the weight over it?
> 
> Reason I'm wanting to make a stand is because I've just noticed the side of the headphone where I put them down has worn alot of the pattern off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR; Wanting to make headphone stand for Sen HD600's wondering if a simple hook will be bad for pads


I think the best headphone stand would be a modded Omega stand. The Omega stand is too wide and causes stress or pressure on the ear pad / ear cup area. If you can come up with a design that has a smaller radius than the Omega and does not stress the ear cup / ear pads as much it would be the best IMHO.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Though I've been around here for a short while, I have not posted here because I was all about mechanical keyboards. It was only quite recently that my interest in cans (both home and portable ones) and IEM's was piqued when I was scouring the Garage section of a couple of local tech forums. Started out with a Klipsch Image One BT (already had a Sennheiser HD555, Shure SE215 and an Etymotic ER6), followed by a Kingston HX Cloud. That was followed by a slew of cans/IEM like an Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Klipsch M40 noise cancelling, JVC HA-FXZ100.....with my latest headphones acquisition just a couple of days ago. A Sennheiser HD800 followed by an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP to feed it. Now in the process of finding a few headphone stands for my collection of cans/IEM's.


----------



## phillyd

Do any of you guys get a rattle in the right channel with the kick in A World Alone by Lorde? I've tried it on multiple headphones and I get it on all of them. Its not constant, just at a few points in the song.

I've also tried different combos of sources and files.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do any of you guys get a rattle in the right channel with the kick in A World Alone by Lorde? I've tried it on multiple headphones and I get it on all of them. Its not constant, just at a few points in the song.
> 
> I've also tried different combos of sources and files.






This song?

Nope...


----------



## BWAS1000

Here, have a rock song


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I will be selling my LCD-2's and Burson Soloist later this week or the next.







For those who are interested, look forward for the posting.

Decided to just get off my butt and take some pictures. FS thread linked in sig for those who are interested!


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Though I've been around here for a short while, I have not posted here because I was all about mechanical keyboards. It was only quite recently that my interest in cans (both home and portable ones) and IEM's was piqued when I was scouring the Garage section of a couple of local tech forums. Started out with a Klipsch Image One BT (already had a Sennheiser HD555, Shure SE215 and an Etymotic ER6), followed by a Kingston HX Cloud. That was followed by a slew of cans/IEM like an Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Klipsch M40 noise cancelling, JVC HA-FXZ100.....with my latest headphones acquisition just a couple of days ago. A Sennheiser HD800 followed by an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP to feed it. Now in the process of finding a few headphone stands for my collection of cans/IEM's.


What'd you think of the HX Cloud compared to the ATH-AD700X I need a new set of headphones or headset (currently using some old sennheiser HD 202) anyway I've been looking at both of these and haven't found anywhere that directly compares them, in your opinion which is the better set? And is the extra $70 worth it for the AD700X over the Cloud?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do any of you guys get a rattle in the right channel with the kick in A World Alone by Lorde? I've tried it on multiple headphones and I get it on all of them. Its not constant, just at a few points in the song.
> 
> I've also tried different combos of sources and files.


I do, but it's in both channels.

Whats really weird about lorde is that even when I play a sin wave that covers 8hz all the way up to 22Khz, there is not a single issue.

I also have no issues with any other artist.

For what ever reason, JUST lorde gives me issues.

For that matter, even when I go see a friend at best buy (he works in the magnolia center), all of their speakers also have issues.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do, but it's in both channels.
> 
> Whats really weird about lorde is that even when I play a sin wave that covers 8hz all the way up to 22Khz, there is not a single issue.
> 
> I also have no issues with any other artist.
> 
> For what ever reason, JUST lorde gives me issues.
> 
> For that matter, even when I go see a friend at best buy (he works in the magnolia center), all of their speakers also have issues.


I get no distortion on my current iPod Touch 5G -> Nuforce HA200 -> HD800 system (I know a terrible DAC compared to the whole system, but my PC is in repair or I would use Audioengine D3).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> What'd you think of the HX Cloud compared to the ATH-AD700X I need a new set of headphones or headset (currently using some old sennheiser HD 202) anyway I've been looking at both of these and haven't found anywhere that directly compares them, in your opinion which is the better set? And is the extra $70 worth it for the AD700X over the Cloud?


They are different animals altogether, so you can't really compared them. The AD700X is airy and has wider soundstage than the HX Cloud since it's open back while the latter is closed. While the HX Cloud handles gaming (with its boom mic) and music well enough, it cannot compare to an entry level audiophile cans (which I take the AD700X to be). That is not to say the AD700X is better, it's just better for music, for games it lacks a bass punch that most are looking for, but then again, HX Cloud isn't strong in the bass department as well. I suppose messing with audio equalizer setting would help boost bass for the AD700X, but ultimately, it's your sound preference that matters most here.

I used to love heavier bass, with midbass slam, but......well, maybe I'm getting a little long in the tooth, but I find myself going for transparent sound with layers of soundstage. I have a Sennheiser HD555, it has a similar sound signature as the AD700X, very open and airy, but somewhat lacking on the bass front. Let me clarify that when I say that both the HD555 and AD700X are light on the bass department, I'm not saying they don't have bass, bass can be quite present when the song calls for it, it's simply not in-your-face bass like, say, those on the Razer Black Shark (which I'm embarrassed to admit owning), Razer Kraken or Beats cans. The bass on the AD700X is tight, it doesn't boom all over the place,

Anyway, take what I'd just said with a grain or two, I'm no audiophile, I just like what I like.....a lot has to do with your own signature sound preference. In my case, I like airy cans with good soundstage.....with some bass. That's why I'd splurge on a HD800 a couple of days back.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Looking for some advice on a headphone stand design, I would like to make my own stand that comes off the bottom of the shelf thats behind my monitor (pretty much the same height as my monitor) so that it is off my desk.
> 
> But I'm not sure on what design to make. Originally I was just thinking of making basically an L shape, but I'm worried that the little pad on the band will be deformed as they're all seperated (Sennheiser HD600's).
> 
> Can they be deformed/flattened if all the weight is on one of the pads, or should I try to make another C shape to put on the hook to spread the weight over it?
> 
> Reason I'm wanting to make a stand is because I've just noticed the side of the headphone where I put them down has worn alot of the pattern off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TLDR; Wanting to make headphone stand for Sen HD600's wondering if a simple hook will be bad for pads


You could use a thin microfiber towel to solve the pad issue. My HD650 has that dimple right in the middle of the top pad, so I'm more worried about scratching or wear to the paint. So I just fold a microfiber towel and set it over.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do any of you guys get a rattle in the right channel with the kick in A World Alone by Lorde? I've tried it on multiple headphones and I get it on all of them. Its not constant, just at a few points in the song.
> 
> I've also tried different combos of sources and files.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do, but it's in both channels.
> 
> Whats really weird about lorde is that even when I play a sin wave that covers 8hz all the way up to 22Khz, there is not a single issue.
> 
> I also have no issues with any other artist.
> 
> For what ever reason, JUST lorde gives me issues.
> 
> For that matter, even when I go see a friend at best buy (he works in the magnolia center), all of their speakers also have issues.


I hear it in the beginning and it sounds like it's kinda in the rear, center, and right-biased.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I will be selling my LCD-2's and Burson Soloist later this week or the next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who are interested, look forward for the posting.
> 
> Decided to just get off my butt and take some pictures. FS thread linked in sig for those who are interested!


If I used headphones more I would have bought them


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Are more expensive audio cables really worth it? An honest opinion by me:


What I think is that most stock cables are good enough, there are some quite notable changes to the sound when using cables made of different materials and I'm sure that they are not just placebo.
From my own experience, while some "upgrade" cables does improve the durability, changing cables is more of a "sidegrade" in terms of sound quality, just think of it as some kind of fixed EQ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Grabbed Shure SE846 a few weeks ago. My favorite IEM's by far
> There are sonic aspects about JH Roxanne (universals) and Westone W60 that are better, but neither comes close to the sub bass capabilities of the SE846. Like, not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> In the top pocket I've got the stock cable, Westone Remote cable and tips 6pcs
> Bottom, SE846 with ADL iHP-35 cable and Westone star tips


Yea, I don't think any universal IEM come close to the sub bass of the 846. I have mine for ~1 year and I can tell you that the bass is just going to get even better, almost as good, if not better, as some full sized planar headphones like he-500. It's not "balanced" as it drowns you in the bass but it does not contaminate the mid-range nor treble.

Sound quality wise, I think it is somewhat overpriced, but it's uniqueness(in terms of IEM) somewhat makes up for it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> What I think is that most stock cables are good enough, there are some quite notable changes to the sound when using cables made of different materials and I'm sure that they are not just placebo.
> From my own experience, while some "upgrade" cables does improve the durability, changing cables is more of a "sidegrade" in terms of sound quality, just think of it as some kind of fixed EQ.
> Yea, I don't think any universal IEM come close to the sub bass of the 846. I have mine for ~1 year and I can tell you that the bass is just going to get even better, almost as good, if not better, as some full sized planar headphones like he-500. It's not "balanced" as it drowns you in the bass but it does not contaminate the mid-range nor treble.
> 
> Sound quality wise, I think it is somewhat overpriced, but it's uniqueness(in terms of IEM) somewhat makes up for it.


yeah definitely not placebo mate
-on another note your profile picture - hahaha love it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> yeah definitely not placebo mate
> -on another note your profile picture - hahaha love it


I wanna add to this.

The other day I went to a head-fi meet (shocker right?) and someone had brought a bunch of after market cables.

I tested the LCD2 with one of these cables and HOLY CRAP. All of my reservations about the LCD2 just flew right out the window.

Everything opened up. There was definitely a stuff sound that I really did not like about the stock LCD2, but the cable completely smoothed everything out.

That being said, the cable was like 400 bucks.

I am pretty sure you can either make your own cable for under 100 bucks or you can probably hunt one down yourself for a lot less.

Honestly, AKG and Audio technica both are the only two companies that have made consistently good headphone cables. Most companies tend to cheap out on the cable so long as it is not like some weird specialty headphone like the HD800s.


----------



## Nephalem

Some people here might be interested in this, including shipping this is $60 cheaper than I can get them from a retailer here before shipping. Audio Technica ATH-M50X


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I wanna add to this.
> 
> The other day I went to a head-fi meet (shocker right?) and someone had brought a bunch of after market cables.
> 
> I tested the LCD2 with one of these cables and HOLY CRAP. All of my reservations about the LCD2 just flew right out the window.
> 
> Everything opened up. There was definitely a stuff sound that I really did not like about the stock LCD2, but the cable completely smoothed everything out.
> 
> That being said, the cable was like 400 bucks.
> 
> I am pretty sure you can either make your own cable for under 100 bucks or you can probably hunt one down yourself for a lot less.
> 
> Honestly, AKG and Audio technica both are the only two companies that have made consistently good headphone cables. Most companies tend to cheap out on the cable so long as it is not like some weird specialty headphone like the HD800s.


As an LCD 2 owner, I am pretty curious about what the cable was as well as what amp/dac you heard it on. Any chance you remember?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Do any of you guys get a rattle in the right channel with the kick in A World Alone by Lorde? I've tried it on multiple headphones and I get it on all of them. Its not constant, just at a few points in the song.
> 
> I've also tried different combos of sources and files.
> 
> 
> 
> I do, but it's in both channels.
> 
> Whats really weird about lorde is that even when I play a sin wave that covers 8hz all the way up to 22Khz, there is not a single issue.
> 
> I also have no issues with any other artist.
> 
> For what ever reason, JUST lorde gives me issues.
> 
> For that matter, even when I go see a friend at best buy (he works in the magnolia center), all of their speakers also have issues.
Click to expand...

But, what?

The bass does have some rumble to it. But that's meant to be there. It's just a sinesquare-esc wave bass...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> As an LCD 2 owner, I am pretty curious about what the cable was as well as what amp/dac you heard it on. Any chance you remember?


Unfortunately I do not know the cable. I thought it was ALO, but when I looked at a pic online of an ALO cable online, I realized I was wrong.

The connector looks really familiar and I just can't put my finger on it.

Here is a pic of it attached to the owners LCD-3s

http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/97/976e9952_IMG_4288.jpeg

Oh and it made a difference regardless of the amp and dac. I tested it on the amp you see in the pic, and my own amp and dac. Both systems showed clear results.

Like I said, I am fairly sure the stock cable is just crap. I would not be surprised one bit of a cheap WELL MADE after market cable sounded the same.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not know the cable. I thought it was ALO, but when I looked at a pic online of an ALO cable online, I realized I was wrong.
> 
> The connector looks really familiar and I just can't put my finger on it.
> 
> Here is a pic of it attached to the owners LCD-3s
> 
> http://cdn.head-fi.org/9/97/976e9952_IMG_4288.jpeg
> 
> Oh and it made a difference regardless of the amp and dac. I tested it on the amp you see in the pic, and my own amp and dac. Both systems showed clear results.
> 
> Like I said, I am fairly sure the stock cable is just crap. I would not be surprised one bit of a cheap WELL MADE after market cable sounded the same.


Well, if you end up remembering it, I would be interested to hear what it was.

Also, I figured that is what you meant (difference regardless of amp/dac). Just curious about what you listened on.

Do you mean it would sound the same as the stock or as the one you heard?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Well, if you end up remembering it, I would be interested to hear what it was.
> 
> Also, I figured that is what you meant (difference regardless of amp/dac). Just curious about what you listened on.
> 
> Do you mean it would sound the same as the stock or as the one you heard?


Oh, well for the DAC we used the timbre TT-1 and then the amp was a custom DIY tube amp.

We did use a second amp just for kicks which was an Antique Sound Labs OTL MK3

We also listened to his amp and dac which were not of my taste. It wasn't bad, but it was a meh amp that I was told costs 3K.

Sooooooooooooo yeah.

Oh and it would sound the same as the one I hear. I was told that it was a basic OCC copper cable.

If what the owner told me was true, then it is just a plain old well made cable. No wizardry involved.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, well for the DAC we used the timbre TT-1 and then the amp was a custom DIY tube amp.
> 
> We did use a second amp just for kicks which was an Antique Sound Labs OTL MK3
> 
> We also listened to his amp and dac which were not of my taste. It wasn't bad, but it was a meh amp that I was told costs 3K.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo yeah.
> 
> Oh and it would sound the same as the one I hear. I was told that it was a basic OCC copper cable.
> 
> If what the owner told me was true, then it is just a plain old well made cable. No wizardry involved.


Hmm. Perhaps it would be worthwhile to look into a DIY solution. At least then I can control the quality of material and workmanship. Would probably be considerably cheaper too.


----------



## pez

It will be...guaranteed. Audiophile cables are priced by ego, not actual quality or performance.


----------



## roflcopter159

Well there is a Chicago meet this weekend so I'll try to talk to some of the guys there and get some advice about how to make custom cables. Probably won't be able to get the cash together right away for it, but at least I'll have a general idea of what to do when it all comes together.


----------



## Aznlotus161

So I've recently got my hands on a pair of Xiaomi Piston 2.0s in Silver/White.

Loved the packaging and it certainty didn't feel like a $30 pair of IEMs.

Here's what was included:


Apparently, the black/gold are chocolate scented from the packaging.









Will update after some listening.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> So I've recently got my hands on a pair of Xiaomi Piston 2.0s in Silver/White.
> 
> Loved the packaging and it certainty didn't feel like a $30 pair of IEMs.
> 
> Here's what was included:
> 
> 
> Apparently, the black/gold are chocolate scented from the packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update after some listening.


Curious to hear your impressions as I was close to picking up a pair a couple of times.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> So I've recently got my hands on a pair of Xiaomi Piston 2.0s in Silver/White.
> 
> Loved the packaging and it certainty didn't feel like a $30 pair of IEMs.
> 
> Here's what was included:
> 
> 
> Apparently, the black/gold are chocolate scented from the packaging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will update after some listening.





Spoiler: I have the chocolate version






The build quality is indeed supreme but personally I didn't like the bloated bass... Had to tone it down with EQ.
If my Superlux HD381F had a little better build quality (and a mic) I would rather use them, but the build quality is cheap, no mic and the isolation is worse compared to the Piston.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Those somewhat remind me of some Hisoundaudio earphones:

__
http://instagr.am/p/SbeBO8Swfw%2F/


----------



## dante020

So does anyone else get really annoying distortion on Lorde - Buzzcut Season on the ringing part that repeats throughout the song? It's super distracting on my HD650's and is still noticeable on my HE500's on both of my amps. Applies to my FLAC source as well as on YouTube.


----------



## phillyd

Several of Lorde's songs do that for me too. Only through headphones though. I don't get it.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Not just me then, I get it sometimes too


----------



## dante020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Several of Lorde's songs do that for me too. Only through headphones though. I don't get it.


Yeah, I think Buzzcut Season was the worst that I've heard. It's strange. I have some decent speakers and I don't I hear it, or at least it's drastically reduced. I don't think it's recorded that way, it almost seems like some sort of harmonic distortion.


----------



## pez

It's been a while since I've listened to her album, so I'll have to give it a listen tomorrow if I get the moment to sit down.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Please help me out









My budget is <$100 CAD.
I listen to ACDC and some GnR.
I play CSGO a lot, so it need to be decent for gaming.
I have the HD202, planning on getting an ASUS DG.
I will be using it to play games and listen to assorted music (mainly rock).
I live in Canada. Amazon.ca is a total rip off compared to Amazon.com

Also, is the HD 429 used on ebay for $60 shipped any good?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Please help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is <$100 CAD.
> I listen to ACDC and some GnR.
> I play CSGO a lot, so it need to be decent for gaming.
> I have the HD202, planning on getting an ASUS DG.
> I will be using it to play games and listen to assorted music (mainly rock).
> I live in Canada. Amazon.ca is a total rip off compared to Amazon.com
> 
> Also, is the HD 429 used on ebay for $60 shipped any good?


If you could find a decently used pair, I would recommend the Audio Technica ATH-AD700x.

They're open with a great sound stage in particular this could benefit you in CS:GO with positional cues/footsteps.

Probably can get it for around ~$100 used. $150 new.

Although if you care about bass at all, AD700x are known to be lacking in that regard.

Look into the Sennies 558s.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If you could find a decently used pair, I would recommend the Audio Technica ATH-AD700x.
> 
> They're open with a great sound stage in particular this could benefit you in CS:GO with positional cues/footsteps.
> 
> Probably can get it for around ~$100 used. $150 new.
> 
> Although if you care about bass at all, AD700x are known to be lacking in that regard.
> 
> Look into the Sennies 558s.


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Turns out the 558 and AD700X are pretty expensive







Can't find any used AD700X. Used 558 is same as new AD700X

So is this 429 for $60 used decent? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sennheiser-HD-429-Stereo-Headphones-with-Powerful-Bass-Response-Bonus-Pouch-/161475460603?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2598affdfb


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Turns out the 558 and AD700X are pretty expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any used AD700X. Used 558 is same as new AD700X
> 
> So is this 429 for $60 used decent? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sennheiser-HD-429-Stereo-Headphones-with-Powerful-Bass-Response-Bonus-Pouch-/161475460603?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2598affdfb


I had an HD419 i sold, outperformed by the KSC75. Look at the HD518 and Alessandro MS1


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions.


No problem.

I actually picked up a pair of 558s for $99 from Bestbuy when there was that price drop earlier so look out for that.
Planning to give them to my dad for christmas.







...I've stared at the box and had to resist sampling them lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious to hear your impressions as I was close to picking up a pair a couple of times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I have the chocolate version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The build quality is indeed supreme but personally I didn't like the bloated bass... Had to tone it down with EQ.
> If my Superlux HD381F had a little better build quality (and a mic) I would rather use them, but the build quality is cheap, no mic and the isolation is worse compared to the Piston.


A few thoughts so far after using them at work for a little bit for those who were interested.

Let's get the specs outta the way:

- Beryllium alloy Dynamic driver (single, vented/ported) (How they managed Beryllium I don't know...)
- Impedance: 16 Ohms
- Sensitivity: 93dB
- Frequency response: 20Hz - 20kHz
- Rated Input Power: 5mW
- Cable: Enamel copper line, 1.2 meters/3.9 ft.
- Android/iOS compatible remote
- Colors: Brown & Silver & White

Obligatory build quality still blows me away...cord is a nice touch that never kinks or tangles.

Comfort fits well with my ears.

Although due to the large drivers, people with small small ears may have some issues...

Also, you don't really feel a pressure difference with these and the tips are just a tad on the "rougher" side.

Even as a bass head, I have to agree with @Tiihokatti that the bass can be distracting at times--muddy at lower frequencies and sometimes even overpowering but again I listen to a lot of hip-hop.

Surprisingly clear mids, but again once you get to the lower ranges it becomes muddier.

Sound stage and imaging is top-notch...I don't think I've heard better sound stage at a $30 IEM price point.

Each instrument is easily picked out and noticeably separate from each other. A big plus for me.

Overall, nice mids/highs with a little kick and fun bass. Great build quality and pricing.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Turns out the 558 and AD700X are pretty expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find any used AD700X. Used 558 is same as new AD700X
> 
> So is this 429 for $60 used decent? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Sennheiser-HD-429-Stereo-Headphones-with-Powerful-Bass-Response-Bonus-Pouch-/161475460603?pt=US_Headphones&hash=item2598affdfb


Damn, sorry to hear that.

I didn't realize it was $100 difference with CA prices.

Here's an used $129 ATH-AD700X from Amazon warehouse, might be a nice option actually considering it's from Amazon.

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B009S332TQ/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1415510997&sr=8-1&keywords=ad+700x&condition=used

Make sure you read descriptions, but it says "Item will come repackaged. All accessories are present and undamaged."

Sounds like someone just opened the box and returned them


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> I actually picked up a pair of 558s for $99 from Bestbuy when there was that price drop earlier so look out for that.
> Planning to give them to my dad for christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I've stared at the box and had to resist sampling them lol.
> 
> A few thoughts so far after using them at work for a little bit for those who were interested.
> 
> Let's get the specs outta the way:
> 
> - Beryllium alloy Dynamic driver (single, vented/ported) (How they managed Beryllium I don't know...)
> - Impedance: 16 Ohms
> - Sensitivity: 93dB
> - Frequency response: 20Hz - 20kHz
> - Rated Input Power: 5mW
> - Cable: Enamel copper line, 1.2 meters/3.9 ft.
> - Android/iOS compatible remote
> - Colors: Brown & Silver & White
> 
> Obligatory build quality still blows me away...cord is a nice touch that never kinks or tangles.
> 
> Comfort fits well with my ears.
> 
> Although due to the large drivers, people with small small ears may have some issues...
> 
> Also, you don't really feel a pressure difference with these and the tips are just a tad on the "rougher" side.
> 
> Even as a bass head, I have to agree with @Tiihokatti that the bass can be distracting at times--muddy at lower frequencies and sometimes even overpowering but again I listen to a lot of hip-hop.
> 
> Surprisingly clear mids, but again once you get to the lower ranges it becomes muddier.
> 
> Sound stage and imaging is top-notch...I don't think I've heard better sound stage at a $30 IEM price point.
> 
> Each instrument is easily picked out and noticeably separate from each other. A big plus for me.
> 
> Overall, nice mids/highs with a little kick and fun bass. Great build quality and pricing.


Thanks for posting the impressions







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Went to a meet yesterday and I learned a few things. First, I can't tell a difference between the $1700 Schiit Ragnarok and a $3000 Headamp GSX Mk2. One guy had those two amps set up in an A/B testing station and I went 0 for 3. Second, I tried out the Bottlehead S.E.X. and I really enjoyed it. It may be my favorite amp that I have heard with my LCD 2 (though I admittedly haven't heard many of the amps commonly paired with the LCD). Third, I tried out the iFi Micro iDSD. That is a very impressive device especially for the price. Tons of features in a very small size and definitely powerful enough for my LCD 2. I will probably end up getting that for my next amp/dac mostly because it is much more portable than many other devices and that is something I need with my frequent relocations (sorry S.E.X. you are going to have to wait until I get a more permanent residence). Last, I got to try the Smyth Realiser. It was actually a really awesome sounding device and was really fun to play around with, but I don't see myself ever owning one myself at the $3000 price point. It is a bit too much of a novelty item to keep my interest past the initial "Hey, that's pretty cool."

Other than that, there weren't many things that blew me away or made me think "I need this". I tried out a couple different pairs of ZMF headphones and I definitely liked them, but until I can compare with other closed headphones in that price range, I won't be able to decide on one. There was a Beyer T1 that I tried on the iDSD that was way too bright for my tastes. Luckily, the owner told me to try them again on his Bottlehead Crack and it mellowed out the upper range to something I much preferred. I was also able to get another listen to the new Hifimans and while they really are some incredibly comfortable headphones, I am still happy with my LCD 2 and I don't regret going for it of the Hifimans. However, I could see myself picking up a HE-400i in the future for an extended listening/gaming type headphone, though I would want to listen to the HD 650 to better make that decision. Also, I was able to try out an O2/ODAC and while it was powerful enough for my equipment, it was also kind of boring sounding compared to some of the other things I listened to. It was too analytical sounding and not nearly "fun" enough for me.

Kind of disappointed that I wasn't able to try out the HD800 or the HE-6 this time around. I knew they were there but the owners left a bit earlier than I had anticipated. I guess there is always the next meet.


----------



## pez

I like meets because they let you try things you might never think you'd like. It also let's you give an unbiased opinion. Buying something gives you a little bit of bias towards liking it more.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I like meets because they let you try things you might never think you'd like. It also let's you give an unbiased opinion. Buying something gives you a little bit of bias towards liking it more.


Agreed. I just wish there was a way to listen to some of the stuff in a quieter environment. I would have loved to listen to some of the higher end stuff in more depth but I think meets are only able to really give a general idea of what something sounds like unfortunately.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Agreed. I just wish there was a way to listen to some of the stuff in a quieter environment. I would have loved to listen to some of the higher end stuff in more depth but I think meets are only able to really give a general idea of what something sounds like unfortunately.


That's a good point, but at the same time, you can listen to a headphone for a few minutes before you realize if you like it or not.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's a good point, but at the same time, you can listen to a headphone for a few minutes before you realize if you like it or not.


True. I guess I would like it to hear some of the more difficult to hear details a setup has to offer, especially when trying to decide which similar sounding headphone/piece of equipment is your favorite. Though I definitely agree that you can figure out if you like/dislike something within a couple minutes pretty easily.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It will be...guaranteed. Audiophile cables are priced by ego, not actual quality or performance.


At Cedia in 2012, they had some blind cable testing, people brought in their own cables, phones etc (as well as ones offered for use) Out of the just over 2000 people to take the test, not 1 got over 60% right. Even the clowns with their own cables and headphones couldn't get over 60% LOL How much of a tool would you look like bringing your own phones and 500$ cables and not being able to pick out your "magical cables" vs a 3$ stocker LOL
It was pretty cool, I got 40% but was just guessing the whole time lol. There was sooooo many smuggies looking like fools after the test.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> At Cedia in 2012, they had some blind cable testing, people brought in their own cables, phones etc (as well as ones offered for use) Out of the just over 2000 people to take the test, not 1 got over 60% right. Even the clowns with their own cables and headphones couldn't get over 60% LOL How much of a tool would you look like bringing your own phones and 500$ cables and not being able to pick out your "magical cables" vs a 3$ stocker LOL
> It was pretty cool, I got 40% but was just guessing the whole time lol. There was sooooo many smuggies looking like fools after the test.


You know how they make $500+ cables? Take a $3 cable, give it a thicker coat or wind it up in some crazy helical shapes, claim that it has been treated by some special treatment ( which most like you can't even proof if it has actually been treated except that they told you it has been), pack it with look-expensive boxes(which probably cost more than the cable itself) which is covered with bs...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> You know how they make $500+ cables? Take a $3 cable, give it a thicker coat or wind it up in some crazy helical shapes, claim that it has been treated by some special treatment ( which most like you can't even proof if it has actually been treated except that they told you it has been), pack it with look-expensive boxes(which probably cost more than the cable itself) which is covered with bs...


Also, replace copper with silver and add $500 more to the cost.


----------



## Scorpion667

I see you guys like silver cables

My new one adds +10 agility and +25 stamina
It's treated with OCN hate and poverty


----------



## kenpachiroks

End -game budget portable setup:

2800$ Noble Prestige CIEM
1300$ Uber cable
6000$ A&K AK240 Blue note Player
0100$ Silver Dragon Toslink interconnect
2500$ Chord Hugo Amp

Can''t get anymore budget than this


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It's treated with OCN hate and poverty


Don't get me wrong, I don't hate silver cables, I just find it laughable when people pay massive amounts of money for them wile you could just diy them on the cheap.

P.S. That's one nice looking cable you've got there.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't hate silver cables, I just find it laughable when people pay massive amounts of money for them wile you could just diy them on the cheap.
> 
> P.S. That's one nice looking cable you've got there.


Snagged this sexy beast for $150 at a show. Would never pay the retail $284 lol

Such CONDUCTIVE
WOW mini plug FAT
Much impress!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> You know how they make $500+ cables? Take a $3 cable, give it a thicker coat or wind it up in some crazy helical shapes, claim that it has been treated by some special treatment ( which most like you can't even proof if it has actually been treated except that they told you it has been), pack it with look-expensive boxes(which probably cost more than the cable itself) which is covered with bs...


Ya it just makes you laugh. Don't forget to give it an angry name like black venom or terminator! Lol. There is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Ya it just makes you laugh. Don't forget to give it an angry name like black venom or terminator! Lol. There is a sucker born every minute.


It makes sense doe
When someone tries to steal your $1600 IEM's you can swing the cable as a barbaric flail to take out the assailant's eyeballs with the mini plug

venom or terminator would be the battle cry you would yell just as the eyeball leaves the socket. Purchasing the product allows you to use such battle cries without infringing any Apple patents

On a serious note, what is the Sennheiser 800*D* in your sig? Is that a special edition or are they giving the D to the competition?


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> It makes sense doe
> When someone tries to steal your $1600 IEM's you can swing the cable as a barbaric flail to take out the assailant's eyeballs with the mini plug
> 
> venom or terminator would be the battle cry you would yell just as the eyeball leaves the socket. Purchasing the product allows you to use such battle cries without infringing any Apple patents
> 
> On a serious note, what is the Sennheiser 800*D* in your sig? Is that a special edition or are they giving the D to the competition?


I just forgot the H I guess, never realized it until you pointed it out lol.
I sold off most of my amps and just have the oppo HA-1 for amps/dac. My senn 800HD, fostex 900 and LCD-3's are all I'll need for a long time. Love them all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Snagged this sexy beast for $150 at a show. Would never pay the retail $284 lol
> 
> Such CONDUCTIVE
> WOW mini plug FAT
> Much impress!


$150 - still too much. But looks sexy. Women pay $150 on clothes they only wear once. That's the only way I would justify it.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> End -game budget portable setup:
> 
> 2800$ Noble Prestige CIEM
> 1300$ Uber cable
> 6000$ A&K AK240 Blue note Player
> 0100$ Silver Dragon Toslink interconnect
> 2500$ Chord Hugo Amp
> 
> Can''t get anymore budget than this


That's nowhere near budget, even for endgame, since what endgame is is so subjective. For me it would be an Alessandro MS2, and a Fiio X1. THAT is budget imo


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> That's nowhere near budget, even for endgame, since what endgame is is so subjective. For me it would be an Alessandro MS2, and a Fiio X1. THAT is budget imo


Xiaomi Pistons and 1st gen iPod shuffle
~$35 total

DAS IT MANE


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Xiaomi Pistons and 1st gen iPod shuffle
> ~$35 total


I see your iPod shuffle and raise you an iPod Mini


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> $150 - still too much. But looks sexy. Women pay $150 on clothes they only wear once. That's the only way I would justify it.


You could probably justify a large amount of the stuff on this website with that logic.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hi what is a good song to listen to to compare headphones and sound cards?

I listened to Thunderstruck by ACDC and there's no difference between a Xonar DG with third party drivers, an iPod Nano (2nd or 3rd gen I think), an the onboard audio on a Lenovo Flex 2 14.

I tried HD202 and HD429 and no difference.

Unfortunately I didn't get the HD519 since it would cost double of the price I paid for the HD429 ($60 shipped).


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hi what is a good song to listen to to compare headphones and sound cards?
> 
> I listened to Thunderstruck by ACDC and there's no difference between a Xonar DG with third party drivers, an iPod Nano (2nd or 3rd gen I think), an the onboard audio on a Lenovo Flex 2 14.
> 
> I tried HD202 and HD429 and no difference.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get the HD519 since it would cost double of the price I paid for the HD429 ($60 shipped).


I like progressive/symphonic metal, and use that since it's typically well recorded and mastered. One of my favourite songs to test equipment is Imaginaerum by Nightwish. It's got a variety of instruments, good separation of instruments, and seems to have good dynamic range (I didn't check, but the loud and quiet parts sound as they should).

Layla by Eric Clapton (from the Unplugged album), King and Lionheart by Of Monsters and Men, The Legend of the Black Shawarma by Infected Mushroom (a bit compressed judging by listening), and Blackwater Park by Opeth are others I use. I try to use a variety of genres and try to stick with mostly acoustic instruments since the tone can tell you a lot about the frequency response.

You probably already know this, but make sure you're using at decent quality recordings. I would suggest at least 320 Kbps LAME MP3 or 256 Kbps AAC, or better.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I like progressive/symphonic metal, and use that since it's typically well recorded and mastered. One of my favourite songs to test equipment is Imaginaerum by Nightwish. It's got a variety of instruments, good separation of instruments, and seems to have good dynamic range (I didn't check, but the loud and quiet parts sound as they should).
> 
> Layla by Eric Clapton (from the Unplugged album), King and Lionheart by Of Monsters and Men, The Legend of the Black Shawarma by Infected Mushroom (a bit compressed judging by listening), and Blackwater Park by Opeth are others I use. I try to use a variety of genres and try to stick with mostly acoustic instruments since the tone can tell you a lot about the frequency response.
> 
> You probably already know this, but make sure you're using at decent quality recordings. I would suggest at least 320 Kbps LAME MP3 or 256 Kbps AAC, or better.


Thanks. So YouTube is definitely a no- no eh?


----------



## skupples

Hello Headphone club...

$200 to spend on something to bypass my integrated Supreme FX "Black Edition (R4BE mobo) how do spend it? the new Xonar? External? Please enlighten me.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks. So YouTube is definitely a no- no eh?


I personally wouldn't use it, as far as I know Youtube uses 192 Kbps AAC, which is probably slightly below the audibly transparent threshold. It's by no means bad quality though, but I would much rather have a more certain source of my files (I'm not sure if Youtube converts the original audio or not, which might result in lower quality since it's probably already lossy). iTunes 256 AAC or a ripped 320 LAME file will provide good enough quality to be audibly transparent (I'm not saying there aren't certain parts of songs that might not get compressed perfectly though).

Some audiophiles swear by lossless and claim to hear a difference, but I've never seen conclusive evidence that it is any better than a high quality lossy file. Regardless I use it anyway







.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hello Headphone club...
> 
> $200 to spend on something to bypass my integrated Supreme FX "Black Edition (R4BE mobo) how do spend it? the new Xonar? External? Please enlighten me.


A good USB DAC would be the method most people would use. Something like an Audioengine D3, Audioquest Dragonfly v1.2, or an HRT MicroStreamer would probably be great. An ASUS Xonar STX or Soundblaster Z would be good sound card options as well if you want to go that route.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got a Beyerdynamic DT990/600 and a HiFiMan HE400i, comparing the sound reproduction with my HD800 as reference.....and using DSD64 tracks as a common medium. Still in the process of getting use to the DT990/600 and HE400i sound...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How common is fake Sennheisers? My HD429 is used from ebay for 60. The left and right is swapped. I tested the sound card with HD202 and its fine for the 202, but flipped on the 429.


----------



## pez

I know some older Sennheiser IEM/canal-phones were bootlegged/faked a bunch (specific one that comes to mind is the one that was basically identical to the Creative CX-300...I think that's the name).

Not sure I've heard of their full-sized 'phones being faked, though. Maybe someone did a DIY job and just derped







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just got a Beyerdynamic DT990/600 and a HiFiMan HE400i, comparing the sound reproduction with my HD800 as reference.....and using DSD64 tracks as a common medium. Still in the process of getting use to the DT990/600 and HE400i sound...


Wow that's a heck of a collection already. What are you driving them with? I take it they sound totally different, the DT 990 is usually compared with the regular HE-400 and the HE-400 is said to be better by most. Personally I've heard neither, though I have heard the HD 800.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> I see you guys like silver cables
> 
> My new one adds +10 agility and +25 stamina
> It's treated with OCN hate and poverty


I use these for my 846 as the stock cable connector started to have problems, they are just slightly more expensive than the stock cable but are way more durable.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hi what is a good song to listen to to compare headphones and sound cards?
> 
> I listened to Thunderstruck by ACDC and there's no difference between a Xonar DG with third party drivers, an iPod Nano (2nd or 3rd gen I think), an the onboard audio on a Lenovo Flex 2 14.
> 
> I tried HD202 and HD429 and no difference.
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get the HD519 since it would cost double of the price I paid for the HD429 ($60 shipped).


You're asking for an objective answer to a subjective question. You need your own high quality rip (320 MP3, 256AAC, lossless) and the stuff you want to compare. As I've realised, looking for a difference between on board and a sound card is pointless for budget models, unless your unboard absolutely sucks.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How common is fake Sennheisers? My HD429 is used from ebay for 60. The left and right is swapped. I tested the sound card with HD202 and its fine for the 202, but flipped on the 429.


earphones - tons. Notably CX and IE range.
headphones - can't remember when I've ever seen fakes


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How common is fake Sennheisers? My HD429 is used from ebay for 60. The left and right is swapped. I tested the sound card with HD202 and its fine for the 202, but flipped on the 429.
> 
> 
> 
> earphones - tons. Notably CX and IE range.
> headphones - can't remember when I've ever seen fakes
Click to expand...

Love your OCN title


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Love your OCN title


Pretty accurate (came on, due to a PM from the mods) - I'm trying to sort something out with them and admin.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Love your OCN title
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty accurate (came on, due to a PM from the mods) - I'm trying to sort something out with them and admin.
Click to expand...

Meh, I'm not stopping you from leaving. But I have never felt a reason to leave a forum because of some members, I just tend to ignore them








But good luck to you anyway.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Meh, I'm not stopping you from leaving. But I have never felt a reason to leave a forum because of some members, I just tend to ignore them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good luck to you anyway.


Who said it was members?
Anyway not a topic of discussion.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Meh, I'm not stopping you from leaving. But I have never felt a reason to leave a forum because of some members, I just tend to ignore them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But good luck to you anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said it was members?
> Anyway not a topic of discussion.
Click to expand...

Yeah I have literally no idea why you're leaving, that just seems to be most peoples reasoning


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow that's a heck of a collection already. What are you driving them with? I take it they sound totally different, the DT 990 is usually compared with the regular HE-400 and the HE-400 is said to be better by most. Personally I've heard neither, though I have heard the HD 800.


I'm using a relatively unknown DAC/AMP unit made by iFi, mine's the Micro iDSD...bought it because it can even drive the monstrously power hungry (only 83.5db efficiency) HiFiman HE-6. It's impressively spec'ed for someone who doesn't want the hassle of looking for separate Dac's and AMP's, and dealing with waiting time for the goods to be shipped......and the hassle involved if it needs to be RMA'ed.
http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-idsd/

Please note, I ain't recommending it as it's relatively new in the market and relatively pricey.....but it has all a 'growing' audiophile wannabe (like me) needs. As I'm using this DAC/AMP, it has a tube like sound, which is why I like it for my Beyerdynamic DT990 and HD800 which are said to be a tad bright. The DAC/AMP 'warms' the sound, lessening the highs and making it more balanced. Even the DT990/600 which is said to be more treble and bass bias doesn't sound at all bright to me.....perhaps my hearing ain't as good as it used to be so the highs don't bother me anymore.







The HE400i is an excellent pair of cans, but its neutral sound doesn't jell well with my DAC/AMP, making it sound veiled. Oddly enough, when I connect the HE400i directly to my Xonar Phoebus soundcard, it sounded better since I'd found it a tad bright with my HD800.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> I use these for my 846 as the stock cable connector started to have problems, they are just slightly more expensive than the stock cable but are way more durable.


I spoke with Ted Allen from HPL cables and he mentioned almost all aftermarket MMCX connectors are loose on the SE846 (I personally confirmed with 3 pairs of SE846). He has ordered triple plated MMCX connectors to try to combat this and people are having great results.
Even my silver 93Spec cable used to cut out on the left channel until I found a permanent fix. Copied from my Head-Fi post:
Quote:


> I found a permanent fix for MMCX connectors that are wobbly inside the SE846. I had to transplant the super thin small gold plate from the stock cable, in to my silver cable. Used the original locking ring, no need to swap this for another, but it does need to come off for the transplant. It's very snug now - no longer spins as freely as the stock cable and there is no more wiggle inside IEM.
> 
> I literally spent 30 mins trying to get both MMCX to cut out and no luck
> 
> The wiggle happens because the groove that the locking ring sits in, is deeper than the locking ring itself. The thin gold plate from the stock cable acts as a spacer and thus keeps the locking ring very snug in it's groove on the male MMCX connector (cable side).




If you need to make the cable clamp a little tighter on your SE846 you can add tension to the locking ring with a nail scizzor:

Again, copied from my head-fi post:
Quote:


> There's a ring that freely spins on the male connector of the cable end MMCX. It has a 1.2mm gap at one point of the ring for flexibility so if you get a small nail scissors in there you can expand it slightly.. the ring is pretty strong so no worries. Just make sure you blow on the connector after to remove any small particles. This actually works WONDERS as the clamping force of the Westone cable was ok but not as good as stock cable (still no sonic cut-outs but just for my piece of mind =P). After doing that ring adjustment, it's a stronger clamp than stock now. Might be useful for linum cables? people complained about linum cutting out and low clamp force, this will help guaranteed


Here let me take a pic to show anyone interested, very easy to do!



After said fixes, I couldn't make the cable cut out even after 30 minutes of intentionally trying to do so. And a week later, same thing, very happy =)

The cable with the tightest connectors on the SE846 with no wiggle whatsoever is the ADL iHP-35m. You need the strength of Zeus to take these off. VERY tight, to the point where they don't even spin freely like the stock cable, definitely inspires confidence. I have one with the memory wire removed, great cable!

How is the HPC-SE? I almost bought this a while back. Is there any wiggle inside the SE846? Do they clamp tight?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow that's a heck of a collection already. What are you driving them with? I take it they sound totally different, the DT 990 is usually compared with the regular HE-400 and the HE-400 is said to be better by most. Personally I've heard neither, though I have heard the HD 800.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using a relatively unknown DAC/AMP unit made by iFi, mine's the Micro iDSD...bought it because it can even drive the monstrously power hungry (only 83.5db efficiency). It's impressively spec'ed for someone who doesn't want the hassle of looking for separate Dac's and AMP's, and dealing with waiting time for the goods to be shipped......and the hassle involved if it needs to be RMA'ed.
> http://ifi-audio.com/portfolio-view/micro-idsd/
> 
> Please note, I ain't recommending it as it's relatively new in the market and relatively pricey.....but it has all a 'growing' audiophile wannabe (like me) needs. As I'm using this DAC/AMP, it has a tube like sound, which is why I like it for my Beyerdynamic DT990 and HD800 which are said to be a tad bright. The DAC/AMP 'warms' the sound, lessening the highs and making it more balanced. Even the DT990/600 which is said to be more treble and bass bias doesn't sound at all bright to me.....perhaps my hearing ain't as good as it used to be so the highs don't bother me anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The HE400i is an excellent pair of cans, but its neutral sound doesn't jell well with my DAC/AMP, making it sound veiled. Oddly enough, when I connect the HE400i directly to my Xonar Phoebus soundcard, it sounded better since I'd found it a tad bright with my HD800.
Click to expand...

I actually just tried out the Micro iDSD at a meet last weekend. I was very happy with it and I think its pretty reasonably priced for what it offers. It's in the running for my next upgrade.


----------



## kenpachiroks

I cannot believe the Light Harmonic labs and Hifiman combo deal.

Geek Pulse paired with the HifiMAN HE-560's for the IGG only price of $968 (MSRP $1898) for 24 hours.


----------



## skupples

so I was guided to spend money on better headphones before blowing money on a better output device, due to the somewhat OK quality of the last gen Supreme FX... Yes, I know. It's not amazing, but its better than your typical integrated audio.

So, $200 for headphones... what do get.

currently using bobo brand EX29 "studio" headphones, but they sound better than my Senn PC360s.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> so I was guided to spend money on better headphones before blowing money on a better output device, due to the somewhat OK quality of the last gen Supreme FX... Yes, I know. It's not amazing, but its better than your typical integrated audio.
> 
> So, $200 for headphones... what do get.
> 
> currently using bobo brand EX29 "studio" headphones, but they sound better than my Senn PC360s.


Do you want open or closed headphones? Any idea on what sound preferences you have?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you want open or closed headphones? Any idea on what sound preferences you have?


crisp w/ quality bass range > overall bass loudness.. Like, back in High School (10+ years ago) I went with top of the line Pioneer subs due to their better range, instead of going with the typical selection of super high SPL audiobhans, & kickers. I of course ended up replacing those with JL W7s a few years later, and they are STILL going strong today


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you want open or closed headphones? Any idea on what sound preferences you have?
> 
> 
> 
> crisp w/ quality bass range > overall bass loudness.. Like, back in High School (10+ years ago) I went with top of the line Pioneer subs due to their better range, instead of going with the typical selection of super high SPL audiobhans, & kickers. I of course ended up replacing those with JL W7s a few years later, and they are STILL going strong today
Click to expand...

What about the rest of the frequency range?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What about the rest of the frequency range?


nope, just crackle and womp...

-.-

I don't have a specific type of music I listen to. This would be for everything. I'm not looking to switch headphones & DACs per type of music, or game played.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What about the rest of the frequency range?
> 
> 
> 
> nope, just crackle and womp...
> 
> -.-
> 
> I don't have a specific type of music I listen to. This would be for everything. I'm not looking to switch headphones & DACs per type of music, or game played.
Click to expand...

V-Moda M-100's would be a good choice and could be found for <$200 used. Audio Technica ATH-M50X would be another good option. Or a Fiio amp and some Beyerdynamic DT-770 pro 80 ohm


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> V-Moda M-100's would be a good choice and could be found for <$200 used. Audio Technica ATH-M50X would be another good option. Or a Fiio amp and some Beyerdynamic DT-770 pro 80 ohm


those were on the list I got, along with GRADO 225e? something like that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> nope, just crackle and womp...
> 
> -.-
> 
> I don't have a specific type of music I listen to. This would be for everything. I'm not looking to switch headphones & DACs per type of music, or game played.


DT770s aren't a bad choice. I've never met anyone that's hated them. You may grow out of them, but they have an initial awe factor to die for. They're on MassDrop right now for $169.99.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> those were on the list I got, along with GRADO 225e? something like that.


Grado simply isn't what you're looking for. Guaranteed







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I actually just tried out the Micro iDSD at a meet last weekend. I was very happy with it and I think its pretty reasonably priced for what it offers. It's in the running for my next upgrade.


Oh, so you've tried it, eh? You don't know the flak I'd gotten from a closed minded audio guy when I'd recommended the Micro iDSD to a guy in another forum, he was looking for a DAC/AMP for a new pair of cans he'd gotten. This audio guy basically called me a dumbass for buying the iDSD when an O2+ ODAC was so much cheaper (and better according to him). While the other audio gurus were rather ambivalent and offered alternatives, this particular audio kept badgering me with no sign of letting up.

The grouse this audio guy had with me was my not heeding his 'sagely' advice previously. I was going to get the HD800 and asked that forum audio gurus for advice. They proved to be quite a cache of valuable info, but in the end, I decided to go with the Micro iDSD. That guys was all over me after that, I told him I wasn't obliged to heed his advice, though I did appreciate them, but he couldn't stop egging me......so, I was forced to rediscovered the peace that can be had with the 'ignore' option.

What I don't get is, why some are so sure and self-opinionated (and self centered) that it seems to me that such peeps think the world, nay, the universe revolve around them. I'm gonna spend my own hard earned cash, if I ignored him and found out later that I'd made a mistake, let it be my very own mistake, I can't blame anyone else for it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> DT770s aren't a bad choice. I've never met anyone that's hated them. You may grow out of them, but they have an initial awe factor to die for. They're on MassDrop right now for $169.99.
> *Grado simply isn't what you're looking for.* Guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Why is that?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I actually just tried out the Micro iDSD at a meet last weekend. I was very happy with it and I think its pretty reasonably priced for what it offers. It's in the running for my next upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so you've tried it, eh? You don't know the flak I'd gotten from a closed minded audio guy when I'd recommended the Micro iDSD to a guy in another forum, he was looking for a DAC/AMP for a new pair of cans he'd gotten. This audio guy basically called me a dumbass for buying the iDSD when an O2+ ODAC was so much cheaper (and better according to him). While the other audio gurus were rather ambivalent and offered alternatives, this particular audio kept badgering me with no sign of letting up.
> 
> The grouse this audio guy had with me was my not heeding his 'sagely' advice previously. I was going to get the HD800 and asked that forum audio gurus for advice. They proved to be quite a cache of valuable info, but in the end, I decided to go with the Micro iDSD. That guys was all over me after that, I told him I wasn't obliged to heed his advice, though I did appreciate them, but he couldn't stop egging me......so, I was forced to rediscovered the peace that can be had with the 'ignore' option.
> 
> What I don't get is, why some are so sure and self-opinionated (and self centered) that it seems to me that such peeps think the world, nay, the universe revolve around them. I'm gonna spend my own hard earned cash, if I ignored him and found out later that I'd made a mistake, let it be my very own mistake, I can't blame anyone else for it.
Click to expand...

What's funny is that I actually tried an o2/ODAC on the same rig at the same meet and the micro was better in my opinion. What I don't understand about those people is how while audio is somewhat objective, it is a really subjective hobby. To just say that o2/odac is the best and there is no reason to get anything different is just kinda silly if you ask me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> DT770s aren't a bad choice. I've never met anyone that's hated them. You may grow out of them, but they have an initial awe factor to die for. They're on MassDrop right now for $169.99.
> *Grado simply isn't what you're looking for.* Guaranteed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

Grados are generally very bright headphones and definitely aren't set up for bass (which is what it sounds like you are looking for). The vmodas, m50x and dt770 that were recommended above are much better choices for bass.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> What's funny is that I actually tried an o2/ODAC on the same rig at the same meet and the micro was better in my opinion. What I don't understand about those people is how while audio is somewhat objective, it is a really subjective hobby. To just say that o2/odac is the best and there is no reason to get anything different is just kinda silly if you ask me.
> Grados are generally very bright headphones and definitely aren't set up for bass (which is what it sounds like you are looking for). The vmodas, m50x and dt770 that were recommended above are much better choices for bass.


I wouldn't say i'm looking for straight wubs. I just want something crisp with proper mids & low range. A quality Jack of all trades, if you will.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wouldn't say i'm looking for straight wubs. I just want something crisp with proper mids & low range. A quality Jack of all trades, if you will.


the V-modas are a pretty darn good choice! They can pump! No amp needed either. I'd also throw in some Ultrasone 780's, they are pretty inexpensive and sound great. I keep a set in my travel bag for when I go away.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Why is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I wouldn't say i'm looking for straight wubs. I just want something crisp with proper mids & low range. A quality Jack of all trades, if you will.


Don't get me wrong, I loved my Grado SR325i, but I eventually discovered more headphones that were better for things outside of Metal, Rock, etc. That's what Grados excel at, IMO.

The DT880 and DT990 are more all-around based, whereas the DT770 is more like *cymbals* *hey...some mids* and then *oh you like dubstep, eh?* (collectively, treble, mids and bass). The Grados are fairly bright, with a somewhat 'tinny' treble, in your face mids (soundstage seriously lacks compared to other 'phones), and a present, but thumpy and lightly extended bass).

Because you're not looking to drop a lot of cash, i have a feeling a Beyer DT series headphone might suit you. I'd recommend a secondhand HD600, but you'd also want to instantly invest at the very least in a good, suitable amp.


----------



## skupples

I have the smaller Dark Voice eyed up, or one of the new XONAR cards... I know, completely different sides of the spectrum.

The Supreme FX in the R4BE is good enough for now though.

just note, this would be for 75% gaming, 25% music. I don't really run around with headphones / buds, unless i'm flying, which is rather rare these days.


----------



## pez

Audio can get expensive if you let it







. Let me propose something like this to start you (I know you're fine with the sound card, but it's just an option):

Schiit Modi
Schiit Magni
DT770, 880, or 990 (depending on which sound signature and open vs. closed suits you best).

The DT770 doesn't really need to be amped, but the other two benefit from it. You're looking around $500 right there, but it's an initial investment that can take you a long way. That DAC and amp pack enough oomph to satisfy quite a few people even with HD650.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Audio can get expensive if you let it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me propose something like this to start you (I know you're fine with the sound card, but it's just an option):
> 
> Schiit Modi
> Schiit Magni
> DT770, 880, or 990 (depending on which sound signature and open vs. closed suits you best).
> 
> The DT770 doesn't really need to be amped, but the other two benefit from it. You're looking around $500 right there, but it's an initial investment that can take you a long way. That DAC and amp pack enough oomph to satisfy quite a few people even with HD650.


I disagree about the 770's. The 80 ohm definitely need an amp. They sound pretty lame out of a phone. The 32ohm should be fine.


----------



## skupples

isn't there an amp on Supreme FX V? The one with the pink mosfets.

i'm basically looking @ What's on MassDrop at this point... The Custom One Pros and DT770s


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I disagree about the 770's. The 80 ohm definitely need an amp. They sound pretty lame out of a phone. The 32ohm should be fine.


After extensively listening to both the DT770 32 LE and 80 back and forth from day-to-day, for a week, I found both to provide just as great sound quality and power between an iPhone 5, Titanium HD, and Magni. If they sounded bad out of your phone, it wasn't the headphones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> isn't there an amp on Supreme FX V? The one with the pink mosfets.
> 
> i'm basically looking @ What's on MassDrop at this point... The Custom One Pros and DT770s


I don't think you'll be disappointed with the DT770s. As long as you understand that it's 'V' shaped (that odd description I previously gave), and your'e ok with that, you'll be fine.


----------



## skupples

haha, someone just told me to just buy 2-3 pairs from Amazon, and return the ones I don't like.

not a bad idea, sadly Amazon wants $229 for what's $169 on MassDrop.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> How is the HPC-SE? I almost bought this a while back. Is there any wiggle inside the SE846? Do they clamp tight?


I got the white one (actually it's transparent, and the white is from the silver coated coaxial cable inside).

It fits quite well, does not wiggle. The clamp is tighter than the stock cables and a few cheaper alternatives (ie the fiio silver coated cable).
It gives a rather assuring click when you connect it, there's some friction so it somewhat stays in place unlike the stock one (which just rotates freely).


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How does the M40x compare the the M50x ? One guy from headfi says the M40x feel a little cheap.

M40x is $109 and M50x is $159. Both have free shipping on amazon.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How does the M40x compare the the M50x ? One guy from headfi says the M40x feel a little cheap.
> 
> M40x is $109 and M50x is $159. Both have free shipping on amazon.


The DT770 is on MassDrop for $169.99. And those are built like tanks







. Plus those velour pads are comfortable. Great sound, comfortable and extended wearing capable out of the box







.

EDIT: Realized my terrible typo.


----------



## skupples

hm... DT770 has two models, 32o and 250o, -.- why they gotta go make this all confusing.

no such thing as zero ohm headphones? I kid I kid, and no i'm not looking for super wamp, just a bad subwoofer joke.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> How does the M40x compare the the M50x ? One guy from headfi says the M40x feel a little cheap.
> 
> M40x is $109 and M50x is $159. Both have free shipping on amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> The DT770 is on MassDrop for $169.99. And those are built like tanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Plus those velour pads are comfortable. Great sound, comfortable and extended wearing capable out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: Realized my terrible typo.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, but I think I'll stick with buying a M40x from amazon since it's out of my price range and I don't want to pay $40 or more for custom fees.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Are DT770s significantly better than M40x and the M50x? I already ordered M40x on amazon this morning but if it's a huge difference I'll just cancel the order.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are DT770s significantly better than M40x and the M50x? I already ordered M40x on amazon this morning but if it's a huge difference I'll just cancel the order.


1: Make up your mind
2:No one said the M40X was a good idea.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Are DT770s significantly better than M40x and the M50x? I already ordered M40x on amazon this morning but if it's a huge difference I'll just cancel the order.
> 
> 
> 
> 1: Make up your mind
> 2:No one said the M40X was a good idea.
Click to expand...

But the DT770 will be more than double the price after currency conversion and custom fees.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But the DT770 will be more than double the price after currency conversion and custom fees.


*Ahem*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 1: Make up your mind
> 2:*No one said the M40X was a good idea.*


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> But the DT770 will be more than double the price after currency conversion and custom fees.
> 
> 
> 
> *Ahem*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> 1: Make up your mind
> 2:*No one said the M40X was a good idea.*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Donn worry, I'll return it if it sucks. It's Amazon after all.


----------



## Alex132

M40x are a MASSIVE downgrade from the M50.

Do not get them.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

3 times a charm?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 3 times a charm?


Nice!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

@TheLAWNOOB, nice one!







I'm into Beyer signature sound which jells nicely with the DAC/AMP I have, you're gonna like the badboy. I have the DT990/600 and so liking it, even thinking of getting the excellent T1 instead of a planar mag can.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

My ear drums are ready









Anybody know where to get some cheap legit ACDC CDs?

The ones on amazon cost same as digital albums. I only need like 1 song from 5 different albums.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ear drums are ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know where to get some cheap legit ACDC CDs?
> 
> The ones on amazon cost same as digital albums. I only need like 1 song from 5 different albums.


why did you go with the 32ohm model?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My ear drums are ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know where to get some cheap legit ACDC CDs?
> 
> The ones on amazon cost same as digital albums. I only need like 1 song from 5 different albums.
> 
> 
> 
> why did you go with the 32ohm model?
Click to expand...

Just bought a Xonar DG and don't feel like returning it. Besides I might use it on my ipod with no amp. I'm not made out of money you know.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Just bought a Xonar DG and don't feel like returning it. Besides I might use it on my ipod with no amp. I'm not made out of money you know.


but you're going to sell that laptop dock for all the monies









I figured the answer would be portability n stuffs.

Wasn't meant to come across as "ZOMG Y U DO DAT" type of why, just curious. My headphones don't leave home, and i'm too much of a lazy ass bum to drag big'ol headphones around with me. I personally find it looks silly when I see someone walking down the street with a giant set of cans.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What laptop dock?

Anyways, is HD202 better than 300 dollar beats? Cause my friend just listened to my HD202 and said it sounded betterthan Beats.

Also, can I use the DT770 32ohms on an iPod Nano without amps?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What laptop dock?
> 
> Anyways, is HD202 better than 300 dollar beats? Cause my friend just listened to my HD202 and said it sounded betterthan Beats.
> 
> Also, can I use the DT770 32ohms on an iPod Nano without amps?


Yeah, but its not ideal. If you want a portable player try the Fiio X1.

And for the 12 millionth time, stop asking for objective answers to subjective questions.


----------



## Chris13002

I just picked these up for a whopping $13 at TJ Max...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Urban Beats Tempo




Apparently they are supposed to sound as good as Beats by Dr. Dre
http://www.esquire.com/blogs/culture/beats-by-dre-knockoffs-review


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is the Sony MDR-XB600 good for 60bucks?
It looks much more comfortable than HD202


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Urban beatz tempo is 37 +7 for shipping here, worth?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Urban beatz tempo is 37 +7 for shipping here, worth?


What did I tell you about stupid questions?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Urban beatz tempo is 37 +7 for shipping here, worth?
> 
> 
> 
> What did I tell you about stupid questions?
Click to expand...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's a cheap but decent headphone amp for iPod Nano 6th Gen?

The Xonar can handle 250ohms right? I looked it up on Headfi and some guy used his headphones on an ASUS laptop with no soundcard no problem lol.

Should I switch my DT770 order to 250ohms?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> What's a cheap but decent headphone amp for iPod Nano 6th Gen?
> 
> The Xonar can handle 250ohms right? I looked it up on Headfi and some guy used his headphones on an ASUS laptop with no soundcard no problem lol.
> 
> Should I switch my DT770 order to 250ohms?


Don't bother with it. Otherwise I'd say Fiio E6 or Fiio E1. Really. DON'T BOTHER WITH THE iPOD.


----------



## pez

Whoa, what is going on in here?

Also, for anyone considering the Beyer's, I recommend the 80s solely for the ear pads. The leather pads of the 32s get a little warm and 'plasticky' feeling.


----------



## skupples

Amazon dropped DT770s down to $189.99 for a few hours, so BYE BYE MassDrop, and hello DT770s being on my head by Tuesday evening.


----------



## skupples

Anyone here ever used either of the Dark Voice units?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon dropped DT770s down to $189.99 for a few hours, so BYE BYE MassDrop, and hello DT770s being on my head by Tuesday evening.


They were cheaper a few months ago. DT 990 Pro was like $160-170 and DT 770 Pro was right around that too. German headphone prices seem to be rather unstable, several months ago the Sennheiser HD 600 was around $300 and the HD 650 was like $350, all on Amazon. So definitely grab the DT 770 while you can at that price.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They were cheaper a few months ago. DT 990 Pro was like $160-170 and DT 770 Pro was right around that too. German headphone prices seem to be rather unstable, several months ago the Sennheiser HD 600 was around $300 and the HD 650 was like $350, all on Amazon. So definitely grab the DT 770 while you can at that price.


I would have given them the $229 they wanted last night just to not wait the obscene time MassDrop normally takes. Now onto the nitty gritty... Go w/ the magni/modi, or add a new tube amp to the family. I've only ever used tubes with my bass guitar, might as well stick to that w/ my PC as well. The only thing i'm really hung up on is the whole Supreme FX deal. Anything I hook into my PC will be coming out of the Supreme FX.

Will probably just go Vali / Loki.


----------



## THEStorm

Does anyone use a Antlion Modmic with an orthodynamic driver headphone such as the Hifiman HE-400? Just want to make sure that the magnet that attaches the mic to the headphone wont interfere with the driver.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would have given them the $229 they wanted last night just to not wait the obscene time MassDrop normally takes. Now onto the nitty gritty... Go w/ the magni/modi, or add a new tube amp to the family. I've only ever used tubes with my bass guitar, might as well stick to that w/ my PC as well. The only thing i'm really hung up on is the whole Supreme FX deal. Anything I hook into my PC will be coming out of the Supreme FX.
> 
> Will probably just go Vali / Loki.


Go Vali and Modi, IMO. The Magni and Modi is a tad edgier and more 'cold' to me. I did not care for the Modi/Magni combo with my DT770; so if the Vali offsets the sterility of the Modi, I'd shoot for that.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Go Vali and Modi, IMO. The Magni and Modi is a tad edgier and more 'cold' to me. I did not care for the Modi/Magni combo with my DT770; so if the Vali offsets the sterility of the Modi, I'd shoot for that.


is this extra layer going to further delay hearing my (mic)? I already have this issue when jacked straight into the Supreme FX. I'm using a Blue Yeti, and the only way to hear my self in real time (That i've found at least) is via jacking into the mic, which I find to be a bit silly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> is this extra layer going to further delay hearing my (mic)? I already have this issue when jacked straight into the Supreme FX. I'm using a Blue Yeti, and the only way to hear my self in real time (That i've found at least) is via jacking into the mic, which I find to be a bit silly.


You mean like a mic delay? Isn't the Blue Yeti USB? If you're getting a delay there, I'd say that's a totally different issue. Have you tried a couple different USB ports? Also USB 2.0 and 3?

The Modi would be utilizing USB, but if Cirrus chips are still as good as they were for the iPods and iPhones, I'd say your SupremeFX may not be all that bad. I know older ROG SupremeFXs had very hit or miss performance. I'd honestly say you could get away with just going with a Vali and hold off on the DAC. Always Headphones, then amp/DAC.

On a different note, here's a song that I've been playing a few times now today:


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You mean like a mic delay? Isn't the Blue Yeti USB? If you're getting a delay there, I'd say that's a totally different issue. Have you tried a couple different USB ports? Also USB 2.0 and 3?
> 
> The Modi would be utilizing USB, but if Cirrus chips are still as good as they were for the iPods and iPhones, I'd say your SupremeFX may not be all that bad. I know older ROG SupremeFXs had very hit or miss performance. I'd honestly say you could get away with just going with a Vali and hold off on the DAC. Always Headphones, then amp/DAC.
> 
> On a different note, here's a song that I've been playing a few times now today:






I went with some DT770s for now. Should suffice for a year or so before I get the itch.

This board has the "Supreme FX Black Edition" which is supposedly a slight step up from what was on the Z87 RoG boards.


Yes, the Yeti is USB. No, I haven't tried different ports, beyond through the back 3.0s, or through my hub. Both render a delay. This is actually my second yeti, as the first one went belly up within a week, both of them exhibit the same problem.


----------



## pez

Yeah, i looked up the specs before I finished my post







. I'd say you won't be disappointed with the Beyers.

Idk if the claims are true, but I thought I always heard things about USB 3 doing weird things to USB 2.0 stuff. However, I haven't really had these issues....yet.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, i looked up the specs before I finished my post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd say you won't be disappointed with the Beyers.
> 
> Idk if the claims are true, but I thought I always heard things about USB 3 doing weird things to USB 2.0 stuff. However, I haven't really had these issues....yet.


will have to poke around a bit, totally removing realTEK drivers reduced the delay, but not good enough.

I know i'm about to commit the ultimate blasphemy, but the supreme FX Black Edition is on par with quite a few >$100 sound cards. It's not amazing, but it could be much much worse.


----------



## pez

Well most >$100 sound cards aren't all that special. The Asus STX and TiHD happen to be two of the few that really excel at what they do for gamers and audiophiles alike. I still prefer my Titanium HD over the Modi, and the Cambridge Audio DACMagic 100 I had the pleasure of using.


----------



## phillyd

I prefer any of the HiFimeDIY DAC's in the <$100 bracket. Much smoother and cleaner than any sound card that I've heard, more neutral than the Modi.

And they just came out with a 32bit/384KHz DAC using a TI PCM5102 chip. Has a built in headphone amp for portable headphones/IEM's/etc., optical and USB in (Asynchronous) as well as DSD and I2S input. Outputs optical, 2.1v RMS line level and headphone out too. $140
http://hifimediy.com/DACs/ready-made-dacs/hifime-uh1


----------



## Nephalem

Tremendous news, my Audio Technica ATH-M50Xs arrived today, and even though they're only classed as "entry level" audiophile headphones by most (and I have to admit I haven't had much time with them on my Xonar yet) but even listening to music on my phone whilst at TAFE I heard parts of songs I never even knew existed








And of course picture:


Edit: Also how do I go about having my entry in the list changed?


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Tremendous news, my Audio Technica ATH-M50Xs arrived today, and even though *they're only classed as "entry level" audiophile headphones* by most (and I have to admit I haven't had much time with them on my Xonar yet) but even listening to music on my phone whilst at TAFE I heard parts of songs I never even knew existed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Also how do I go about having my entry in the list changed?


Who the hell said that









OK, cool cool.

Same here with the M40X, I got them at the start of the month and have been listening to them on my Galaxy Note 1 since then. They are amazing. Although I think my 2nd choice, A500X, could have been better but they are not for portable listening! The M40X anyways are amazing


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Who the hell said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, cool cool.
> 
> Same here with the M40X, I got them at the start of the month and have been listening to them on my Galaxy Note 1 since then. They are amazing. Although I think my 2nd choice, A500X, could have been better but they are not for portable listening! The M40X anyways are amazing


Can't remember exactly, I think it was a few reviews I watched, they do come highly recommended and for the price range they seem to wipe the floor but most "True Audiophile Headphones" I've seen around like some of the ones guys on this thread have are quite a bit more expensive, like upwards of $500 (The cost of my monitor xD).
I would actually hope these stand up quite well against them, they do sound soooo much better then my G430s or HD202s that I have used in the past, but I'd like to see the opinions of someone who maybe has a $500+ set and the M50Xs.

Anyway now to see if these can keep up the pace in game as opposed to in music


----------



## phillyd

I'll probably be selling my HD650's soon. They're not being used, and they're far from dark. I'm gonna try the ATH-M50x, and maybe when I have money later on, I'll get some planar headphones.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'll probably be selling my HD650's soon. They're not being used, and they're far from dark. I'm gonna try the ATH-M50x, and maybe when I have money later on, I'll get some planar headphones.


After having the M40X I think I'm all for natural and flat headphones! Although the kind of bass boost that the M50X has is really soothing and good to hear, make listening a great pleasure. In my opinion the m50X are better in listening experience due to their slight bass boost. Lower mids are also better on the M50X, that's my opinion, yours may vary depending on your ears.


----------



## Blue Screen

Any advice for me?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525156/need-new-headphones


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Can't remember exactly, I think it was a few reviews I watched, they do come highly recommended and for the price range they seem to wipe the floor but most "True Audiophile Headphones" I've seen around like some of the ones guys on this thread have are quite a bit more expensive, like upwards of $500 (The cost of my monitor xD).
> I would actually hope these stand up quite well against them, they do sound soooo much better then my G430s or HD202s that I have used in the past, but I'd like to see the opinions of someone who maybe has a $500+ set and the M50Xs.
> 
> Anyway now to see if these can keep up the pace in game as opposed to in music


I suppose I fit into the category you're describing, as I own a pair of AKG K712's ($500 CAD) alongside my Audio Technica ATH-M50X's ($190 CAD). Short version is I like both, although lately I've been letting my husband borrow my M50X's since his headset gave out, and he's been in heaven. I'm probably going to pick up a second pair of them at some point so he has his own.

The ATH-M50X's are my go-to portable headphones, and I also enjoy mixing in Traktor with them (aka djing). Soundstage isn't as open or wide on them compared to the K712's, but they're also absolutely wonderful for when I get into a DnB mood.

Also, for industrial music (thinking Combichrist's latest album "We Love You") I prefer how the M50X's sound over my K712's.

Beyond all that, I'll try to offer up a more detailed comparison either later today once coffee has kicked in or later this week (once I've kicked whatever this bug going aroind work is), and also when I'm sitting in front of an actual keyboard (typing on a phone is difficult for me, lol).


----------



## chino1974

Guys I need some advice. I recently started getting into hifi headphones. I was using a set of Turtle Beach PX22 for gaming and music. But once I tried my first midgrace headphone I was hooked. Since there's nowhere near me that I can try out headphones before buying I ended up acquiring several used but in good shape sets of headphones and amps. I wanted to see if anyone can give me their opinion on what would be the best combo for me to keep as I would like to recoup some of the money I've spent by selling the ones I don't use. I use them for gaming and some music. My music preferences are old school hip-hop, Salsa and rock. I like a nice bass heavy sound. But not to the point where the bass overpowers the highs and mids of course. I actually like the ATH-M50. Anyways here's my system specs and what I have in hand to play with. Just would like some good advice on which combo would sound best for what I want.

System specs- 3930K, Asus RIVBE, 16Gb Dominator Platinum 2133, EVGA GTX980 Superclocked, 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb in raid0 for boot, Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb for games, 2T.b. Caviar Green for data, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, Sound Blaster ZX sound card. It's all water cooled by a serious overkill loop consisting of 3x ut60 480, 360 Monsta, 240 Monsta and a XSPC RX240, All rad and case fans are Noiseblocker ELoop B12-4 controlled by an Aquaero 6 XT and 2 PowerAdjust 3 usb ultra.

Components I have to play with in hand are as follows,

Headphones

Audio Technica ATH-D40fs, Audio Technica ATH-M50, V-Moda Crossfade M80, Sennheiser hd558 with foam mod and a set of Shure SH840

Amplifiers

Behringer AMP800 4 channel headphone amp (sounds ok nice amount of volume but light on the bass)

Schiit Magni (Love how this one sounds so far. Bought it new about a week ago. Don't know if it needs a burn in time or not)

FiiO E11 portable headphone amp (Also like how this one sounds especially the 2 EQ presets. But prefer this for my Galaxy Note 2 phone instead)

Bravo Audio Ocean V2 tube amp (This is being delivered today. Tracking shows it on truck out for delivery)

Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pez

It feels weird that we keep recommending Beyer so much lately, but I still think something from the Beyer line fits what you'd want. The DT770 are pretty bass-heavy with a v-shape sort of sound. Mids are ok, but where they would lack would be in the rock you listen to. The 880 or 990 might be a better option because of that. It depends on your budget, honestly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I find it odd that so many people want portable headphones. They just plain suck and you are inevitably forced to use a sucky amp as well. So you end up spending a fair bit on a REALLY crappy system.

Seriously, everyone needs to get some cheap monoprice IEMs for the road and spend their money on headphones for home or the office.


----------



## pez

My TF10 are still going strong. Best $100 in audio that I've ever spent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> Guys I need some advice. I recently started getting into hifi headphones. I was using a set of Turtle Beach PX22 for gaming and music. But once I tried my first midgrace headphone I was hooked. Since there's nowhere near me that I can try out headphones before buying I ended up acquiring several used but in good shape sets of headphones and amps. I wanted to see if anyone can give me their opinion on what would be the best combo for me to keep as I would like to recoup some of the money I've spent by selling the ones I don't use. I use them for gaming and some music. My music preferences are old school hip-hop, Salsa and rock. I like a nice bass heavy sound. But not to the point where the bass overpowers the highs and mids of course. I actually like the ATH-M50. Anyways here's my system specs and what I have in hand to play with. Just would like some good advice on which combo would sound best for what I want.
> 
> System specs- 3930K, Asus RIVBE, 16Gb Dominator Platinum 2133, EVGA GTX980 Superclocked, 2x Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb in raid0 for boot, Samsung 840 Pro 256Gb for games, 2T.b. Caviar Green for data, Enermax MaxRevo 1500 watt psu, Sound Blaster ZX sound card. It's all water cooled by a serious overkill loop consisting of 3x ut60 480, 360 Monsta, 240 Monsta and a XSPC RX240, All rad and case fans are Noiseblocker ELoop B12-4 controlled by an Aquaero 6 XT and 2 PowerAdjust 3 usb ultra.
> 
> Components I have to play with in hand are as follows,
> Headphones
> Audio Technica ATH-D40fs, Audio Technica ATH-M50, V-Moda Crossfade M80, Sennheiser hd558 with foam mod and a set of Shure SH840
> 
> Amplifiers
> Behringer AMP800 4 channel headphone amp (sounds ok nice amount of volume but light on the bass)
> Schiit Magni (Love how this one sounds so far. Bought it new about a week ago. Don't know if it needs a burn in time or not)
> FiiO E11 portable headphone amp (Also like how this one sounds especially the 2 EQ presets. But prefer this for my Galaxy Note 2 phone instead)
> Bravo Audio Ocean V2 tube amp (This is being delivered today. Tracking shows it on truck out for delivery)
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Return or sell off all of your audio stuff. Schiit is schiit and I am done recommending it. I just recently played around with a bunch of schiit stuff and there are still a ton of issues with these crappy little amps.

I am not a fan of this amp either, but at least it is a much better built amp and that would be the O2 amp and Odac combo. Try and find a Odac with an optical in port.

Lastly, if you like the M50s, then get the M50s. You can change out the pads which will improve the bass a slight bit and will make them a lot more comfortable.

If you like modding things and you would be Ok with midding a headphones, I would suggest the fostex t50-RP

If you have enough money and you do not mind buying used things, I would just say screw it and go find a decent deal on some dennon D2000s. The denons are not super bassy, but the bass is definitely there and the mids and highs are nice and warm sounding. It sounds very clean and natural, so they work really well as a utility headphone. The M50s are more analytically and mechanical sounding, but they do have more bass.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Schiit is schiit and I am done recommending it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Just find a decent deal on some dennon D2000s.
> ...


Yea, schiit stuff are overpriced and there's a lot of stuff better at similar price range.

Old dennons are good. Make sure they are D[]000 and NOT the new D[]100. The new ones are no longer made by fostex and do not inherit the same characteristics. The new ones are just crappy. They also looks ugly as well, like alien crap.

Can try the M50x, they are somewhat between D2K and M50, slightly brighter, less but cleaner bass.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Yea, schiit stuff are overpriced and there's a lot of stuff better at similar price range.
> 
> Old dennons are good. Make sure they are D[]000 and NOT the new D[]100. The new ones are no longer made by fostex and do not inherit the same characteristics. The new ones are just crappy. They also looks ugly as well, like alien crap.
> 
> Can try the M50x, they are somewhat between D2K and M50, slightly brighter, less but cleaner bass.


I wouldn't personally say Schiit is overpriced, I mean they have expensive stuff, but something like the modi/magni stack is fantastic bang for buck, I love my M&M stack


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I wouldn't personally say Schiit is overpriced, I mean they have expensive stuff, but something like the modi/magni stack is fantastic bang for buck, I love my M&M stack


I'd say the Schiit products could be beat at any performance/price bracket.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I find it odd that so many people want portable headphones. They just plain suck and you are inevitably forced to use a sucky amp as well. So you end up spending a fair bit on a REALLY crappy system.
> 
> Seriously, everyone needs to get some cheap monoprice IEMs for the road and spend their money on headphones for home or the office.


I can't stay still. Even when I'm home I still move about, hence my saving for Alessandro MS1/2 and a Fiio X1. For the road I do indeed own the Monoprice IEMs.


----------



## dBlisse

Ew, cheap IEMs? My UE11s would like a word 

I find my position is now, headphones are meant to enjoy music. I don't really care how you do it (Beats, Bose, portable, iem, home, speakers), but as long as you're in for the love of music or for the love of headphones, you're good in my books.

I don't think <$80 earphones are worth it though.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I had a Koss prodj100 for my iPad for like 2.5 years but just now the right ear cup broke so I'll need to hunt for a new headphone again. I was looking at the AKG K701, Sennheiser HD598 and Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro. First of all, I don't listen to Rock, Metal or generally electronic music and I typically don't have the music very loud either (listen to Classical, Jazz and Soul mostly). One thing I liked about the Koss was the clarity for vocals and instruments, would be nice to have something similar. What should I go with?


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I had a Koss prodj100 for my iPad for like 2.5 years but just now the right ear cup broke so I'll need to hunt for a new headphone again. I was looking at the AKG K701, Sennheiser HD598 and Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro. First of all, I don't listen to Rock, Metal or generally electronic music and I typically don't have the music very loud either (listen to Classical, Jazz and Soul mostly). One thing I liked about the Koss was the clarity for vocals and instruments, would be nice to have something similar. What should I go with?


I've heard Grados are nice for Jazz, particularly the SR325e, RS2e, and RS1e.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Thanks for the suggestion, they are quite difficult to find over here though (and if you can find one the shop sells it for €350)


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, they are quite difficult to find over here though (and if you can find one the shop sells it for €350)


Alessandro ships worldwide at a flat rate, the MS2 is a tweaked, SR325e, more neutral, but still very forward in the mids. Same with the MS-Pro vs RS1e.


----------



## Agenesis

The cables on my grados stated drying out and cracking not even 2 years later. Never happened before with my other headphones lol.

They're still one of my all time favorites though. Just wish I could find some decent replacement cables that aren't monster cable tier expensive.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I find it odd that so many people want portable headphones. They just plain suck and you are inevitably forced to use a sucky amp as well. So you end up spending a fair bit on a REALLY crappy system.
> 
> Seriously, everyone needs to get some cheap monoprice IEMs for the road and spend their money on headphones for home or the office.


Exactly, I try to keep portable cans/IEM's separate from home stuff. For the road, I use:
Cans: Klipsch Image One BT, Klipsch Mode M40
IEM: Shure SE215, JVC HA-FXZ100, Etymotic ER-6

For home use:
Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Beyerdynamic DT990/600, Sennheiser HD555 (with the HD595 foam mod), Sennheiser HD800....HiFiman HE400 (ordered and paid, ETA 1 to 2 weeks)

Presently using an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP, and the headphone output on my Marantz SR7001 for HT music and movies.....thinking of getting a Fostex HP-A4 USB DAC/AMP for my other desk area. I'm into DSD64 sound, and have just gotten 1.34TB of DSD files from my friend.









Always a good idea to keep 'em separated!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The cables on my grados stated drying out and cracking not even 2 years later. Never happened before with my other headphones lol.
> 
> They're still one of my all time favorites though. Just wish I could find some decent replacement cables that aren't monster cable tier expensive.


Shoot an email to Grado and they will give you an address to ship it to them. They will recable your headphones for $25. I did that to my secondhand SR325is and the cable lasted me at least the next couple of years I had them. They might even be able to give you a thicker cable. I know the 325i cable was thicker than my old SR60s.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I find it odd that so many people want portable headphones. They just plain suck and you are inevitably forced to use a sucky amp as well. So you end up spending a fair bit on a REALLY crappy system.
> 
> Seriously, everyone needs to get some cheap monoprice IEMs for the road and spend their money on headphones for home or the office.


Not everyone likes sticking things in their ears, or is able to. Hence why I use my ATH-M50X's and deal with any potential tradeoffs for quality.

Let's just say any inexpensive earbud I've used always causes annoying pains because they won't sit well or keep falling out, or movement causes isolation to change drastically in one or both ears.

Then again, I despise ear plugs and greatly prefer ear defenders when it comes to high noise areas (like say, airshows), so maybe I'm just biased.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I can't stay still. Even when I'm home I still move about, hence my saving for Alessandro MS1/2 and a Fiio X1. For the road I do indeed own the Monoprice IEMs.


Just FYI, the grados and by extension the alessandros are horrible portable headphones.

They do not sound all that great, they are open as all hell, and they certainly can not take a heavy beating.

The headphones are already exceedingly bright. Alessandro made them more warm sounding, but not by much. The X1 is just going to make these things sound uber bright again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Ew, cheap IEMs? My UE11s would like a word
> 
> I find my position is now, headphones are meant to enjoy music. I don't really care how you do it (Beats, Bose, portable, iem, home, speakers), but as long as you're in for the love of music or for the love of headphones, you're good in my books.
> 
> I don't think <$80 earphones are worth it though.


I am not a fan of expensive IEMs. They sound fine, but you do not get the same bang for buck as you do with headphones, and they are also fairly fragile.

Expensive IEMs and M50s alike are good portable systems for college students. If you are only walking from building A to building B and you literally spend hours doing nothing but homework, fine.

But good road going gear? Ehhhhhhhh no. Until someone makes IEMs out of graphene then EXPENSIVE (key word) IEMs are too fragile for the beating they would get.

Cheap IEMs are still good too. Anything from 0-40 bucks (maybe 50 if you are rich or something) is good because if they break or you loose them, you won't cry over it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I've heard Grados are nice for Jazz, particularly the SR325e, RS2e, and RS1e.


They are treble blasters and anyone who tells you otherwise is lying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Exactly, I try to keep portable cans/IEM's separate from home stuff. For the road, I use:
> Cans: Klipsch Image One BT, Klipsch Mode M40
> IEM: Shure SE215, JVC HA-FXZ100, Etymotic ER-6
> 
> For home use:
> Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Beyerdynamic DT990/600, Sennheiser HD555 (with the HD595 foam mod), Sennheiser HD800....HiFiman HE400 (ordered and paid, ETA 1 to 2 weeks)
> 
> Presently using an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP, and the headphone output on my Marantz SR7001 for HT music and movies.....thinking of getting a Fostex HP-A4 USB DAC/AMP for my other desk area. I'm into DSD64 sound, and have just gotten 1.34TB of DSD files from my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always a good idea to keep 'em separated!


Heads up on that HE-400. Do all the popular mods that you possibly can to them. They actually do help a lot.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Not everyone likes sticking things in their ears, or is able to. Hence why I use my ATH-M50X's and deal with any potential tradeoffs for quality.
> 
> Let's just say any inexpensive earbud I've used always causes annoying pains because they won't sit well or keep falling out, or movement causes isolation to change drastically in one or both ears.
> 
> Then again, I despise ear plugs and greatly prefer ear defenders when it comes to high noise areas (like say, airshows), so maybe I'm just biased.


then get cheap mono price headphones. My point still stands.


----------



## phillyd

I've got some insane deals through work for Klipsch products, too bad I don't like any of their highish end stuff. The Denon/Marantz, PSB and NAD discounts might come in handy though.


----------



## skupples

will be cupping my dome piece with the DT770s after work tomorrow


----------



## ChronoBodi

Sup, I have the HyperX Cloud (Takstar Pro 80 rebrand) and the sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Both sounds great and somehow the Takstar Pro 80 has better build quality for $20 cheaper than the Sennys. Go figure.

That said, I'm a noob when it comes to audiophile headphone tech. I know that Beats suck, obviously but, what makes a Grado or Beyerdynamic cost $300 and above and what I get with the Takstars? Do I tell a difference or what?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Sup, I have the HyperX Cloud (Takstar Pro 80 rebrand) and the sennheiser HD 280 Pro. Both sounds great and somehow the Takstar Pro 80 has better build quality for $20 cheaper than the Sennys. Go figure.
> 
> That said, I'm a noob when it comes to audiophile headphone tech. I know that Beats suck, obviously but, what makes a Grado or Beyerdynamic cost $300 and above and what I get with the Takstars? Do I tell a difference or what?


With Senn you are always paying for the name. They make great stuff, but they do come at a premium.

And yeah, you can tell a pretty damn big difference. Whether or not the audible difference is worth a couple hundred bucks is up for you to decide.


----------



## skupples

not-pro-tip, senny headSETs are garbage, for what you pay. WAY better off getting cans + modmic... wait, you're always better off doing that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not-pro-tip, senny headSETs are garbage, for what you pay. WAY better off getting cans + modmic... wait, you're always better off doing that.


That's somewhat untrue.

The senn gaming headphones are just that. Gaming headphones. They try to be super accurate and detailed so that you can hear faint foot steps and sound.

They were not intended to play your favorite music.

Compared to asrtos and tritons and all the big name big price tag headsets, the senns are pretty damn good tbh.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Heads up on that HE-400. Do all the popular mods that you possibly can to them. They actually do help a lot.


Scratch that, I've canceled the HE400 order from HiFiman, instaed, I've arranged to get an Audeze LCD2.2 + 1.5m Effect Audio 8 Wire OCC Pure copper cable. I should be getting them in a couple of weeks....will be back with pics of the LCD2 (with Rosewood) as well as a group shot with my other cans. The HD800 and LCD2.2 represent the end game dynamic and orthodynamic cans respectively for me.....will focus on DAC/AMP's after getting the LCD2. I have amassed about 1.4TB of DSD64 tracks, gonna take my time listening to them on my HD800 till the LCD2 comes....


----------



## phillyd

Selling my HD650 :/ Just can't justify having them as little as I use them. Hopefully the M50x will tide me over for a while.


----------



## KSIMP88

After spending some time listening to some EPIC songs with my Turtle Beach X12's, I feel I need some real headphones. Now, I don't want to go crazy, so I'm thinking within the $100 range? I would PREFER to have a mic, but... I COULD live without, but still....


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just FYI, the grados and by extension the alessandros are horrible portable headphones.
> 
> They do not sound all that great, they are open as all hell, and they certainly can not take a heavy beating.
> 
> The headphones are already exceedingly bright. Alessandro made them more warm sounding, but not by much. The X1 is just going to make these things sound uber bright again.
> I am not a fan of expensive IEMs. They sound fine, but you do not get the same bang for buck as you do with headphones, and they are also fairly fragile.
> 
> Expensive IEMs and M50s alike are good portable systems for college students. If you are only walking from building A to building B and you literally spend hours doing nothing but homework, fine.
> 
> But good road going gear? Ehhhhhhhh no. Until someone makes IEMs out of graphene then EXPENSIVE (key word) IEMs are too fragile for the beating they would get.
> 
> Cheap IEMs are still good too. Anything from 0-40 bucks (maybe 50 if you are rich or something) is good because if they break or you loose them, you won't cry over it.
> They are treble blasters and anyone who tells you otherwise is lying.
> Heads up on that HE-400. Do all the popular mods that you possibly can to them. They actually do help a lot.


1. I know, exactly why I want them2.
2. You're over exaggerating the brightness. People have called KSC75 overly bright, and I love my pair, even Kramer modded.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> The cables on my grados stated drying out and cracking not even 2 years later. Never happened before with my other headphones lol.
> 
> They're still one of my all time favorites though. Just wish I could find some decent replacement cables that aren't monster cable tier expensive.


This concerns me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Not everyone likes sticking things in their ears, or is able to. Hence why I use my ATH-M50X's and deal with any potential tradeoffs for quality.
> 
> Let's just say any inexpensive earbud I've used always causes annoying pains because they won't sit well or keep falling out, or movement causes isolation to change drastically in one or both ears.
> 
> Then again, I despise ear plugs and greatly prefer ear defenders when it comes to high noise areas (like say, airshows), so maybe I'm just biased.


Completely agreed on this

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just FYI, the grados and by extension the alessandros are horrible portable headphones.
> 
> They do not sound all that great, they are open as all hell, and they certainly can not take a heavy beating.


What do you suggest then? Open is definitely a deal breaker, I don't want music leaking out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I find it odd that so many people want portable headphones. They just plain suck and you are inevitably forced to use a sucky amp as well. So you end up spending a fair bit on a REALLY crappy system.
> 
> Seriously, everyone needs to get some cheap monoprice IEMs for the road and spend their money on headphones for home or the office.


8320s are fine, for their price and potentially double or 2.5x it - but that's it - above that, there are much better earphones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> Ew, cheap IEMs? My UE11s would like a word
> 
> I find my position is now, headphones are meant to enjoy music. I don't really care how you do it (Beats, Bose, portable, iem, home, speakers), but as long as you're in for the love of music or for the love of headphones, you're good in my books.
> 
> I don't think <$80 earphones are worth it though.


That's maybe because you've not heard enough low-end earphones.
There are plenty out there that are actually incredibly good.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just FYI, the grados and by extension the alessandros are horrible portable headphones.
> 
> They do not sound all that great, they are open as all hell, and they certainly can not take a heavy beating.
> 
> The headphones are already exceedingly bright. Alessandro made them more warm sounding, but not by much. The X1 is just going to make these things sound uber bright again.
> I am not a fan of expensive IEMs. They sound fine, but you do not get the same bang for buck as you do with headphones, and they are also fairly fragile.
> 
> Expensive IEMs and M50s alike are good portable systems for college students. If you are only walking from building A to building B and you literally spend hours doing nothing but homework, fine.
> 
> But good road going gear? Ehhhhhhhh no. Until someone makes IEMs out of graphene then EXPENSIVE (key word) IEMs are too fragile for the beating they would get.
> 
> Cheap IEMs are still good too. Anything from 0-40 bucks (maybe 50 if you are rich or something) is good because if they break or you loose them, you won't cry over it.
> They are treble blasters and anyone who tells you otherwise is lying.
> Heads up on that HE-400. Do all the popular mods that you possibly can to them. They actually do help a lot.


You're not a fan of them, because you don't know them well enough/ Last time I read your experiences with IEMs...well...it wasn't grand.
IEMs have a slightly bigger price "curve" over headphones. By that I mean:
You pay £100 more for an earphone, whereas with a headphone you'll pay £85 more for a better sounding one.
But that comes down to size, as it does with PCs vs Laptops. Same principle applies.

To put it in perspective:
-The Fostex TH900 vs modded D2K was noticeable, but not ground breaking - price difference was £270 vs £1500 - that's 5.5x the price.
-The difference between the GR07 MK2 and PFE232 is noticeable but yet again not ground breaking - price difference was: £100 vs £400 - that's 4x the price

Example of it being "ground breaking":
-TF10 vs PFE232
-Flux Pro vs Se535
-HDII vs D2K
-M50 vs LCD2

So really depends on which way you look at it.

There are differences between IEMs, huge ones in fact - and that's not even taking into account customs (which I don't personally like, due to fitting problems).

As for the notion of portable headphones, I agree. Most I've heard, owned, reviewed are quite disappointing in sound (simply because portable ones are on-ear design and therefore, when it comes to OTG, you are placed with a lack of isolation - which in turn affects your listening experience).
In-ears are the way to go for portability (unless you want to carry around massive headphone on your head) - and headphones for home.

I'm still rocking the same setup for the last 2-3years now. Yet to find anything price to performance and/or better to replace it.
PFE232 OTG, Denon D2K (modified) at home
X500 receiver at home, double amp that with my Zo2
OTG Zo2 with phone's source.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> then get cheap mono price headphones. My point still stands.


I personally find it better to use what I already have instead of spending additional money on a product that could very well double in price because of shipping, not to mention haven't listened to before the purchase. Hence why the ath-m50x's - I already own them, they're comfy, they sound good, and you can still hear important things going on around you when going for a walk (but you can also turn them up a bit higher and tune oit ~everything~). I don't see the point in picking up a pair of headphones specifically for a single use that would have them collecting dust a lot more than you'd think (don't always go out for walks amd want music), so it would feel like wasted money to me.

Also, m50x's are great for keeping your ears warm in -20C weather when paired with a tmax hoodie ^-^


----------



## ChronoBodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> After spending some time listening to some EPIC songs with my Turtle Beach X12's, I feel I need some real headphones. Now, I don't want to go crazy, so I'm thinking within the $100 range? I would PREFER to have a mic, but... I COULD live without, but still....


Get the HyperX Cloud, they're rebranded Takstar Pro 80s with a mic port added.
Q
Also, they are pretty much a Beyerdynamic in the way its built, and it should cost $180-250 for its sound, but its only $80 on Amazon.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Get the HyperX Cloud, they're rebranded Takstar Pro 80s with a mic port added.
> Q
> Also, they are pretty much a Beyerdynamic in the way its built, and it should cost $180-250 for its sound, but its only $80 on Amazon.


Yep, for a closed gaming headset, the HX Cloud handles music pretty well too. It was my go to can before I'd branched out to higher end headphones....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That's somewhat untrue.
> 
> The senn gaming headphones are just that. Gaming headphones. They try to be super accurate and detailed so that you can hear faint foot steps and sound.
> 
> They were not intended to play your favorite music.
> 
> Compared to asrtos and tritons and all the big name big price tag headsets, the senns are pretty damn good tbh.


I never liked the pc360 or its little brother. Corsair headsets cost less and sounded better. The senns are just super dull and meh. (Warning this is a subjective opinion) hell, these cheap ass "EX29"s sound better than PC360 or xorsair ' cream of the crap.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I never liked the pc360 or its little brother. Corsair headsets cost less and sounded better. The senns are just super dull and meh. (Warning this is a subjective opinion) hell, these cheap ass "EX29"s sound better than PC360 or xorsair ' cream of the crap.


So how are you liking the Beyers?


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi*
> 
> Get the HyperX Cloud, they're rebranded Takstar Pro 80s with a mic port added.
> Q
> Also, they are pretty much a Beyerdynamic in the way its built, and it should cost $180-250 for its sound, but its only $80 on Amazon.


We shall see.







Ordered.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So how are you liking the Beyers?


will let you know this evening, if I even get enough time to try them out. Working 10 hour shift + 3 chapter Maths test tomorrow =






























Oh, and hopefully the USPS driver can read, as I left a note politely asking him to leave the package @ the door.

I tried using their web service to tell them to leave it, but it tells me that I don't live @ my house, and that said property is vacant.. -.- It tells me this AFTER i've signed up and its verified my address as MY ADDRESS. LOL, and people expect the ACA Website to function properly.

Still browsing around for extrnal amp and DAC... It seems mobi/magni get worse and worse reviews as time goes by.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Still browsing around for extrnal amp and DAC... It seems mobi/magni get worse and worse reviews as time goes by.


As I was planning to get the Senn HD800 a while back, I did ask around for advice about DAC/AMP combos....and Schiit Magni/Modi stack was thrown at me....amongst others. I did my own research and the local tech/audio forums did mention iFi products with some enthusiasm. As I'd then gotten the HD800, I decided to go with an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP unit, and I've not looked back. Awesome sound that tilts a little to the warm side, but since the HD800 and Beyer DT900/600 are said to be a tad bright, the iDSD seems to have tame the highs a little, I don't feel the highs on both my HD800 and DT990/600 are bright at all......perfect for my ears, though I'd admit my hearing isn't what it used to be since I'm getting a little long in the tooth.







Playing DSD64 tracks (I have about 1.4TB worth!







) on my cans and it's heaven to me. Working on getting a Fostex HP-A4 DAC/AMP to be used on my other rig.


----------



## skupples

GG Amazon, you sen't me the wrong ohm headphones! At least, I would assume that 32 ohm headphones come in the 32 ohm box...



yupp, i definitely ordered 250 ohm, and the box is definitely labeled 32 ohm.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> GG Amazon, you sen't me the wrong ohm headphones! At least, I would assume that 32 ohm headphones come in the 32 ohm box...
> 
> 
> 
> yupp, i definitely ordered 250 ohm, and the box is definitely labeled 32 ohm.


Well they're good for Portable use!


----------



## DesmoLocke

Maybe you fine OCN members can help me. Do any of you know where I could go to get the earpads on my Bose QuietComfort 15 repaired? The foam earpads fell out after the leather covering opened and separated. It's really a shame. This is my second pair and both have done this after just one year. I don't abuse them. I do use them almost every day for a few hours though since I have roommates. I expected them to hold up better for $300. :/


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Well they're good for Portable use!


don't care. The only time I take music on the run is when flying, which means I have a backpack with me, which means I could easily stash a portable DAC/AMP









ohh, yippy.

Code:



Code:


Looking at the item ordered, I found out it's sold by one of our sellers named AudioDeluxe and I'm sorry as I am unable to offer a replacement as their inventory is constantly changing. I'll be happy to request a full refund instead and generate a prepaid return mailing label. You may want to consider reordering the item again while we are connected. Please ensure that the new item should be fulfilled by Amazon.

soo.... now I have to wait for them to go on sale again. QQ amazon









E: Got them to issue a 15% discount on next purchase, AND the ones i'm lining up to purchase have a $35 rebate. = make out like a bandit, but have to wait two more days









E #2 :









Code:



Code:


Carmel:I do apologize fro this Robert, hence the Amazon is only the fulfilled of the item,might be there is a problem of the processing area. However thank you for telling me this I will forward this in order to check some fo our seller in order to double check the item before sending to the packaging area.
However for you, I will grant now the 20% for the inconvenience that cause you.

that's more like it! A total of $162 & change after the rebate shows up 6 months from now!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> don't care. The only time I take music on the run is when flying, which means I have a backpack with me, which means I could easily stash a portable DAC/AMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ohh, yippy.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Looking at the item ordered, I found out it's sold by one of our sellers named AudioDeluxe and I'm sorry as I am unable to offer a replacement as their inventory is constantly changing. I'll be happy to request a full refund instead and generate a prepaid return mailing label. You may want to consider reordering the item again while we are connected. Please ensure that the new item should be fulfilled by Amazon.
> 
> soo.... now I have to wait for them to go on sale again. QQ amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Got them to issue a 15% discount on next purchase, AND the ones i'm lining up to purchase have a $35 rebate. = make out like a bandit, but have to wait two more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E #2 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Carmel:I do apologize fro this Robert, hence the Amazon is only the fulfilled of the item,might be there is a problem of the processing area. However thank you for telling me this I will forward this in order to check some fo our seller in order to double check the item before sending to the packaging area.
> However for you, I will grant now the 20% for the inconvenience that cause you.
> 
> that's more like it! A total of $162 & change after the rebate shows up 6 months from now!


It's actually be worth it to open them up and try them. You'd still get the gist to see if you like them







. Maybe that way you''re not returning them in vain, or re-ordering them in vain. Glad Amazon is taking care of, though. Going through a similar situation with an eBay seller, right now. Sent me the wrong models part, and didn't realize the conflict until I was 90% through snapping the part together.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's actually be worth it to open them up and try them. You'd still get the gist to see if you like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maybe that way you''re not returning them in vain, or re-ordering them in vain. Glad Amazon is taking care of, though. Going through a similar situation with an eBay seller, right now. Sent me the wrong models part, and didn't realize the conflict until I was 90% through snapping the part together.


if i wasn't so busy, I would probably do that, but I can't even be arsed to unbox, then re-box the item...

Funny thing... I accidentally used an expired credit card to make the second purchase. So, I contacted Amazon again, just to update them on the new order #, and the new rep emediately cut the price down to $165.99, instead of me having to wait until the 20th for 20% discount.








Code:



Code:


Tina:Thank you, I will go ahead and adjust the price from $207.36 to $165.88, how does that sound?

wonder if I Can get it down to $130 w/ the rebate


----------



## axipher

What I believe is my first post in this thread, my new toys came in, a Fiio E18 with some Ostry KC06A's IEM's as my new listening pleasure on the go and at the office. Absolutely in love, puts my Asus Xonar DG + Sennheiser 330's to absolute shame.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> if i wasn't so busy, I would probably do that, but I can't even be arsed to unbox, then re-box the item...
> 
> Funny thing... I accidentally used an expired credit card to make the second purchase. So, I contacted Amazon again, just to update them on the new order #, and the new rep emediately cut the price down to $165.99, instead of me having to wait until the 20th for 20% discount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Tina:Thank you, I will go ahead and adjust the price from $207.36 to $165.88, how does that sound?
> 
> wonder if I Can get it down to $130 w/ the rebate


Lol; shoutout to Amazon for their customer service.


----------



## Blue Screen

Is the beyerdynamic DT 990 pro just the open version above the DT 770 pro ?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> Is the beyerdynamic DT 990 pro just the open version above the DT 770 pro ?


More or less, the DT770s are sub bass focused and the DT990s are more for mid bass, but still a healthy amount of sub bass. I think the DT990s also have a slightly larger sound stage


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> More or less, the DT770s are sub bass focused and the DT990s are more for mid bass, but still a healthy amount of sub bass. I think the DT990s also have a slightly larger sound stage


I have the DT990 600 Ohm and I can say the bass is definitely there, there's mid bass slam I believe, but would never satisfy bassheads. I like it, soundstage is decently wide (though it feels narrow compared to the HD800) and has depth....I got mine for a steal so I'm loving it.I find myself having a preference for open cans because they offer airier sound, good soundstage with tighter bass.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> More or less, the DT770s are sub bass focused and the DT990s are more for mid bass, but still a healthy amount of sub bass. I think the DT990s also have a slightly larger sound stage


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the DT990 600 Ohm and I can say the bass is definitely there, there's mid bass slam I believe, but would never satisfy bassheads. I like it, soundstage is decently wide (though it feels narrow compared to the HD800) and has depth....I got mine for a steal so I'm loving it.I find myself having a preference for open cans because they offer airier sound, good soundstage with tighter bass.


compared to an astro a50, do you think the open ear would be closer or the closed ear? the astro doesn't really provide a seal for closed but I'm trying to figure out which I may enjoy better.

hard to order a $200 headset to try, know what I mean







I'd love to have the bass present, but when you say the 990 have a larger sound stage does this mean it is completely different than the 770 sound or how can I interpret this


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> compared to an astro a50, do you think the open ear would be closer or the closed ear? the astro doesn't really provide a seal for closed but I'm trying to figure out which I may enjoy better.
> 
> hard to order a $200 headset to try, know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have the bass present, but when you say the 990 have a larger sound stage does this mean it is completely different than the 770 sound or how can I interpret this


I couldn't compare to the a50s as I've never heard about them.
Both the DT770s and the 990s have a similar sound signature, they're both quite fun with a slight V-shaped sounds signature, both sometimes have slightly harsh highs and both are bass orientated. The difference in sound stage isn't massive, but the DT770s being closed just sound a bit narrower, like the music is closer together to your ears.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I couldn't compare to the a50s as I've never heard about them.
> Both the DT770s and the 990s have a similar sound signature, they're both quite fun with a slight V-shaped sounds signature, both sometimes have slightly harsh highs and both are bass orientated. The difference in sound stage isn't massive, but the DT770s being closed just sound a bit narrower, like the music is closer together to your ears.


That actually helps a lot









I have another terrible newbie question, if I get something like the FiiO E11K which is a portable amp and it says it drives 16-150ohms and 20hz-20khz, does this mean the amp can not power the full frequency range of a 5hz-35khz headset?

Trying to find what would be the best solution for something like a DT 770 pro 80ohm or 250ohm, still reading up about ohm resistance and why or which would be better


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> That actually helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another terrible newbie question, if I get something like the FiiO E11K which is a portable amp and it says it drives 16-150ohms and 20hz-20khz, does this mean the amp can not power the full frequency range of a 5hz-35khz headset?
> 
> Trying to find what would be the best solution for something like a DT 770 pro 80ohm or 250ohm, still reading up about ohm resistance and why or which would be better


Save your money and avoid that FiiO. It may sound ok, but it'd be worth it to move your price range up a bit and invest in something like a Objective2 or Magni.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I have the DT990 250 Ohm and they are still the most all-around pleasant headphones I've used. I like my Hifiman HE-300s more than the DT990s, but the 990s are just so pleasant and flexible to listen to. Hell I don't even use them with an amp anymore, they work just fine straight through the 3.5mm on my work PC. Obviously they would benefit from an amp, but for the casual listening I use them for they do the job brilliantly. Basically IMO the 990s are the ideal entry-level for getting into headphones.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> That actually helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another terrible newbie question, if I get something like the FiiO E11K which is a portable amp and it says it drives 16-150ohms and 20hz-20khz, does this mean the amp can not power the full frequency range of a 5hz-35khz headset?
> 
> Trying to find what would be the best solution for something like a DT 770 pro 80ohm or 250ohm, still reading up about ohm resistance and why or which would be better


The 20hz-20khz rating does not means it won't produce sound frequencies below or above that range, just that the volume of those frequenvcies are not within the specified levels ( lower than a certain DB, in some case completely cut off intentionally).

For impedance, it has no direct relation to audio quality, it is just there so you know what equipment is needed. You also have to look at sensitivity to determine if it is "easy to drive".

The other thing is impedance matching. The output impedance of the amp/source should be close to or lower than ~1/8 the impedance of the load(headphone) or you will start to have distortion in the lower frequencies. So while high impedance headphones are "harder" to drive, you also got a wider range of amps which will drive them well enough.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> That actually helps a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another terrible newbie question, if I get something like the FiiO E11K which is a portable amp and it says it drives 16-150ohms and 20hz-20khz, does this mean the amp can not power the full frequency range of a 5hz-35khz headset?
> 
> Trying to find what would be the best solution for something like a DT 770 pro 80ohm or 250ohm, still reading up about ohm resistance and why or which would be better


Honestly dude don't get too caught up in all the numbers, especially when you're picking your first set of headphones.

Do you need a portable amp? Or is it going to be on your desk permanently?


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Save your money and avoid that FiiO. It may sound ok, but it'd be worth it to move your price range up a bit and invest in something like a Objective2 or Magni.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I have the DT990 250 Ohm and they are still the most all-around pleasant headphones I've used. I like my Hifiman HE-300s more than the DT990s, but the 990s are just so pleasant and flexible to listen to. Hell I don't even use them with an amp anymore, they work just fine straight through the 3.5mm on my work PC. Obviously they would benefit from an amp, but for the casual listening I use them for they do the job brilliantly. Basically IMO the 990s are the ideal entry-level for getting into headphones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> The 20hz-20khz rating does not means it won't produce sound frequencies below or above that range, just that the volume of those frequenvcies are not within the specified levels ( lower than a certain DB, in some case completely cut off intentionally).
> 
> For impedance, it has no direct relation to audio quality, it is just there so you know what equipment is needed. You also have to look at sensitivity to determine if it is "easy to drive".
> 
> The other thing is impedance matching. The output impedance of the amp/source should be close to or lower than ~1/8 the impedance of the load(headphone) or you will start to have distortion in the lower frequencies. So while high impedance headphones are "harder" to drive, you also got a wider range of amps which will drive them well enough.


thank you for the detailed explanation guys it really helps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Honestly dude don't get too caught up in all the numbers, especially when you're picking your first set of headphones.
> 
> Do you need a portable amp? Or is it going to be on your desk permanently?


on the desk permanently, I just want something decent that will not be the barebones and not the premium.

I don't have a problem spending the money I just don't want to end up with a $1000 bill for a casually used headphones







i've already bought too many crap headsets over the past years. I figure it's time I buy something that has good sound and is worth plugging into a quality dac/amp


----------



## RatPatrol01

In that case grab a set of DT770/880/990s and either an O2 + ODAC or a Magni + Modi. You really can't go wrong with any of those combos.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> In that case grab a set of DT770/880/990s and either an O2 + ODAC or a Magni + Modi. You really can't go wrong with any of those combos.


2nd this. I've got DT990 250ohm with Modi+Magni and they're fantastic


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> In that case grab a set of DT770/880/990s and either an O2 + ODAC or a Magni + Modi. You really can't go wrong with any of those combos.


The schiit stack is on the list, I'll have to check out the O2 + ODAC

I'm still looking at these DT's wish a local store had them to try out. From what I understand

770 pro - closed
880 pro - semi open
990 - open

What is confusing is the 990 250ohm pro is $229 and the 990 250 ohm is $379 while the 600 ohm is $292. Is this just amazon messing with me? I haven't looked on ebay since I've been just scouring the web for peoples reviews and comparisons of them

The a50's are closed but leak out since the padding doesn't form a seal, super comfortable, I was hoping the 770 are similar with the huge paddings. I'm going to try and find out if there is a guitar center within 100-200miles and see if they have these in store for testing


----------



## RatPatrol01

To put it simply, typically closed have a thumpier sound but a smaller sound stage, while open lacks that thumpiness but compensates with a nice, wide-open soundstage. Semi-open acts as a compromise between the two.

Small sound stage means the sound gives the impression it's being played in a shoebox that you stuck your head in, large sound stage means they sound like you are standing in a large, open room, and the sound is being played on speakers in that room.

If i had to guess, i'd say the DT770 would be the most similar to the A50's, though with an amp, any version of the DT's should easily slay the A50's.

Oh and Beyerdynamic prices things strangely, Pro's are meant to less luxurious than the regular version so they are cheaper. That being said the Pro versions are still insanely comfortable, and all 3 models in any variant are the type of headphones with big, cushiony earpads that encase your whole ear.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How does the DT770 Pro 32 Ohm compare to ATH-A900X ?

I can get A900X for around 15-20% cheaper thanks to currency conversions, and I probably don't have to pay for customs on the A900X.


----------



## Blue Screen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> To put it simply, typically closed have a thumpier sound but a smaller sound stage, while open lacks that thumpiness but compensates with a nice, wide-open soundstage. Semi-open acts as a compromise between the two.
> 
> Small sound stage means the sound gives the impression it's being played in a shoebox that you stuck your head in, large sound stage means they sound like you are standing in a large, open room, and the sound is being played on speakers in that room.
> 
> If i had to guess, i'd say the DT770 would be the most similar to the A50's, though with an amp, any version of the DT's should easily slay the A50's.
> 
> Oh and Beyerdynamic prices things strangely, Pro's are meant to less luxurious than the regular version so they are cheaper. That being said the Pro versions are still insanely comfortable, and all 3 models in any variant are the type of headphones with big, cushiony earpads that encase your whole ear.


thanks so much







with everyone sharing their experience I have a pretty clear idea of what is what now, it helps alot, i really appreciate it. I know the noob is never fun, trust me i've been reading alot on head-fi and it's not so fun without your real life experiences and knowledge









I've got an understanding of what is what in terms of the 770, 880, 990, and a semi understanding of the amps.

For the higher ohm headphones it just means I would need the "proper" amp/ one that is strong enough to provide the needed power to power it to the max correct? This is why the 80 ohm and 32ohm are easily powered by anything such as an iphone/cheap onboard sound but the higher 250ohm or 600ohm need the higher current/voltage/power for it to work at its maximum potential? ( i am assuming you can plug a 600ohm headset into an iphone but it wont be nearly close to what it sounds like on the proper amp if it even does play? )


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> 8320s are fine, for their price and potentially double or 2.5x it - but that's it - above that, there are much better earphones
> That's maybe because you've not heard enough low-end earphones.
> There are plenty out there that are actually incredibly good.
> You're not a fan of them, because you don't know them well enough/ Last time I read your experiences with IEMs...well...it wasn't grand.
> IEMs have a slightly bigger price "curve" over headphones. By that I mean:
> You pay £100 more for an earphone, whereas with a headphone you'll pay £85 more for a better sounding one.
> But that comes down to size, as it does with PCs vs Laptops. Same principle applies.
> 
> To put it in perspective:
> -The Fostex TH900 vs modded D2K was noticeable, but not ground breaking - price difference was £270 vs £1500 - that's 5.5x the price.
> -The difference between the GR07 MK2 and PFE232 is noticeable but yet again not ground breaking - price difference was: £100 vs £400 - that's 4x the price
> 
> Example of it being "ground breaking":
> -TF10 vs PFE232
> -Flux Pro vs Se535
> -HDII vs D2K
> -M50 vs LCD2
> 
> So really depends on which way you look at it.
> 
> There are differences between IEMs, huge ones in fact - and that's not even taking into account customs (which I don't personally like, due to fitting problems).
> 
> As for the notion of portable headphones, I agree. Most I've heard, owned, reviewed are quite disappointing in sound (simply because portable ones are on-ear design and therefore, when it comes to OTG, you are placed with a lack of isolation - which in turn affects your listening experience).
> In-ears are the way to go for portability (unless you want to carry around massive headphone on your head) - and headphones for home.
> 
> I'm still rocking the same setup for the last 2-3years now. Yet to find anything price to performance and/or better to replace it.
> PFE232 OTG, Denon D2K (modified) at home
> X500 receiver at home, double amp that with my Zo2
> OTG Zo2 with phone's source.


Actually I recently went through a bunch of them.

No CIEMs obviously, but I still was not impressed.

Plus the ones I generally liked were ones that had little holes in them to make them open which in some regards make them kind of pointless.

The Cardas IEMs are still my favorite (what I would call) 'main stream' IEMs and they are still $400+ and they isolate about as well as the denon d2Ks do.

Personally I think the stock D2Ks would make pretty decent portable headphones.

They are only a tad bulkier than the M50s, but they are black and fairly bland looking.

After listening to all the hifiman, shure, mono price, sennheiser, and several unique IEMs I am probably going to pick up a pair of D2Ks and see what I can do to them to make them more rugged.

If I get lucky in a stock I just bought I MAY risk getting some CIEMs, but we will see.

My first priority though is getting some LCD2s.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I recently went through a bunch of them.
> 
> No CIEMs obviously, but I still was not impressed.
> 
> Plus the ones I generally liked were ones that had little holes in them to make them open which in some regards make them kind of pointless.
> 
> The Cardas IEMs are still my favorite (what I would call) 'main stream' IEMs and they are still $400+ and they isolate about as well as the denon d2Ks do.
> 
> Personally I think the stock D2Ks would make pretty decent portable headphones.
> 
> They are only a tad bulkier than the M50s, but they are black and fairly bland looking.
> 
> After listening to all the hifiman, shure, mono price, sennheiser, and several unique IEMs I am probably going to pick up a pair of D2Ks and see what I can do to them to make them more rugged.
> 
> If I get lucky in a stock I just bought I MAY risk getting some CIEMs, but we will see.
> 
> My first priority though is getting some LCD2s.


D2K portable?
No, no no no, full of NOPE! (even with lawton pads that make it more secure on your head)


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Does anyone have a recommendation for me? Classical music + Jazz and closed.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for me? Classical music + Jazz and closed.


Budget? Market? What's available and for how much? An online store or listing would help.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I was looking at this one:

http://www.bax-shop.nl/studio-hoofdtelefoons/beyerdynamic-dt880-pro-250-ohm-semi-open-hoofdtelefoon?utm_source=beslist&utm_medium=price_comparison&utm_campaign=beslistnl&pup_e=997&pup_id=132155&utm_content=default1#reviews

I also plan on using it on my iPad however. But it's not a priority.

Or te AKG K701, but people advised against it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I was looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.bax-shop.nl/studio-hoofdtelefoons/beyerdynamic-dt880-pro-250-ohm-semi-open-hoofdtelefoon?utm_source=beslist&utm_medium=price_comparison&utm_campaign=beslistnl&pup_e=997&pup_id=132155&utm_content=default1#reviews
> 
> I also plan on using it on my iPad however. But it's not a priority.
> 
> Or te AKG K701, but people advised against it.


If you want to use them with your ipad with no amp, I'd recommend getting 32 ohm headphones.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/f0GKBEhqj

https://imageshack.com/i/eyj1WCLij

Got my Q701's from massdrop at last!.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

How long did it take?


----------



## khemist

I ordered on October 28th.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you want to use them with your ipad with no amp, I'd recommend getting 32 ohm headphones.


So the AKG K701 would be a better option than the DT880?

E:

Derp, you're talking about the 32Ω variants


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> In that case grab a set of DT770/880/990s and either an O2 + ODAC or a Magni + Modi. You really can't go wrong with any of those combos.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> 2nd this. I've got DT990 250ohm with Modi+Magni and they're fantastic


And I'll go ahead and third it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blue Screen*
> 
> The schiit stack is on the list, I'll have to check out the O2 + ODAC
> 
> I'm still looking at these DT's wish a local store had them to try out. From what I understand
> 
> 770 pro - closed
> 880 pro - semi open
> 990 - open
> 
> What is confusing is the 990 250ohm pro is $229 and the 990 250 ohm is $379 while the 600 ohm is $292. Is this just amazon messing with me? I haven't looked on ebay since I've been just scouring the web for peoples reviews and comparisons of them
> 
> The a50's are closed but leak out since the padding doesn't form a seal, super comfortable, I was hoping the 770 are similar with the huge paddings. I'm going to try and find out if there is a guitar center within 100-200miles and see if they have these in store for testing


If you have a Guitar Center around, most likely they at least have the DT770. If they do, you could pop in and listen to them. Worst case you could order through them (770, 880 or 990) and if you don't like it, return it in store.

As a side note, what are you guys asking for for Christmas? I'm trying to come up with a list, and I've only got a couple things so far. I don't have a huge budget for it (under $250), but just trying to come up with some ideas.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And I'll go ahead and third it.
> If you have a Guitar Center around, most likely they at least have the DT770. If they do, you could pop in and listen to them. Worst case you could order through them (770, 880 or 990) and if you don't like it, return it in store.
> 
> As a side note, what are you guys asking for for Christmas? I'm trying to come up with a list, and I've only got a couple things so far. I don't have a huge budget for it (under $250), but just trying to come up with some ideas.


Wait, you're buying everyone Christmas gifts?!

I've been eyeing that new Cadillac CTS-Coupe-V... Looks pretty spiffy!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Wait, you're buying everyone Christmas gifts?!
> 
> I've been eyeing that new Cadillac CTS-Coupe-V... Looks pretty spiffy!


Haha I wish I had money like that. I really would love to give some nice things to some of the awesome members on here (that includes you; in reference to all the help you've given without even knowing in the GTX 780 thread), but maybe when I'm making a lot more money







.


----------



## skupples




----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Does anyone have a recommendation for me? Classical music + Jazz and closed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you want to use them with your ipad with no amp, I'd recommend getting 32 ohm headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> So the AKG K701 would be a better option than the DT880?
> 
> E:
> 
> Derp, you're talking about the 32Ω variants
Click to expand...

These headphones are the usual suspects in that price range, but none of them is closed. And no, you don't want the DT 770.

Given what's available there, I would say the Audio Technica ATH-M50X. If you can spend up and if your ears fit, the Focal Spirit Professional.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I liked the K550 for jazz and classical. It is also closed.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I liked the K550 for jazz and classical. It is also closed.


classical, yes - smooth jazz, yes, lounge, yes.
Other than that, no - a lot of jazz has strong bass tones - something the K551 can't do.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> classical, yes - smooth jazz, yes, lounge, yes.
> Other than that, no - a lot of jazz has strong bass tones - something the K551 can't do.


I disagree a bit with that assessment personally. The K550 reproduces (mid)bass pretty darn accurately. It simply doesn't emphasize that for the heavy punchiness that many may prefer. That said, would the K545 be more of what he might be looking for? I remember you mentioning in a review that it has a lot more bass.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I disagree a bit with that assessment personally. The K550 reproduces (mid)bass pretty darn accurately. It simply doesn't emphasize that for the heavy punchiness that many may prefer. That said, would the K545 be more of what he might be looking for? I remember you mentioning in a review that it has a lot more bass.


I would say the K551's have too little bass for jazz with bass so to speak. Other than that, yeah it could be fine - but I wouldn't personally choose it for that genre.
Yes in fact the K545 (his more than welcome to google my review) - is a much better suggestion - although more expensive too.
That said, recently a YouTube subscriber informed me that he attained the K545 for a whopping £115 on a deal at Richer Sounds.
That's down from £180 - really good deal!


----------



## MrStrat007

Hey guys, question. I'm looking to get a Woo Audio WA7 fireflies dac/amp but They offer two power supply options: solid state and tube. I'm wondering if there's any difference (apart from looks and price) between the two?

Also, am I right in saying that this should power most headphones no problem? Specifically headphones like the HD800 or HE-400i/560.

I'm more of a speaker guy getting something a little more isolated (ie: don't disturb the parents) so I'm not as familiar with the headphone stuff as I am with power speaker equipment!

If there are other tube amps you would recommend I'm open to other options. Preferably no more than the price of the WA7 (still in school). Use will be 80% music and 20% gaming, mostly rock and EDM (Hardwell, Tiësto, Bingo Players), but a little jazz too.

Thanks all!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Typically solid state amps give a more clinical sound, more of a flat frequency response sort of sound. Tube amps add some warmth to the sound, a little more bass and colour. It's definitely a personal thing, ideally you need to try them out.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Typically solid state amps give a more clinical sound, more of a flat frequency response sort of sound. Tube amps add some warmth to the sound, a little more bass and colour. It's definitely a personal thing, ideally you need to try them out.


Thanks - the amp itself is a tube amp and I do lean towards the tube sound - In this case I was asking specifically about the power supply tho


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Thanks - the amp itself is a tube amp and I do lean towards the tube sound - In this case I was asking specifically about the power supply tho


Oh I'm sorry! Not quite with it at the moment, just had my tonsils taken out lol. I'm not too sure about the power supply I'm afraid


----------



## Ghost12

Currently have a creative zx soundblaster and a pair of Ath-M50 in my system which have been very happy with. The wife needed a system upgrade so tomorrow will be transplanting this stuff to her system and taking delivery of my new stuff which will be a FiiO E17 and a pair of Ath-ad700.

Questions relating to the best way to connect/set up the external dac. I understand it can run/charge from a usb connection and forgive my newb questions but would this be the best way? or should I connect an optical cable from from my on-board sound, is that even possible?

I also have a set of 2.0 monitor speakers, Edifier r1600t, is there a way to connect these simultaneously into the FiiO with the headphones or should they just go into the motherboard.

Or would I be better giving the wife the FiiO to run the m50's and keep the creative zx.

Thanks in advance and apologies for limited knowledge on audio.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> I was looking at this one:
> 
> http://www.bax-shop.nl/studio-hoofdtelefoons/beyerdynamic-dt880-pro-250-ohm-semi-open-hoofdtelefoon?utm_source=beslist&utm_medium=price_comparison&utm_campaign=beslistnl&pup_e=997&pup_id=132155&utm_content=default1#reviews
> 
> I also plan on using it on my iPad however. But it's not a priority.
> 
> Or te AKG K701, but people advised against it.


The 32 Ohm "Edition" is on Amazon DE for €215 and its quite a bit better looking than the Pro imo.

http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-880-Edition-32-Ohm/dp/B0024NK358/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416512927&sr=8-1&keywords=dt+880+32+ohm


----------



## skupples

hmm... package shipped today, says will be delivered today, also looks like it was fulfilled @ the Miami distribution hub... Sounds too good to be true. will just assume it's going to re-update to tomorrow.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Random: I got the creative soundblaster e3 for review and the inferno headset. Both are absolutely epic! Inferno punches well well above its £35 price tag. The e3, currently listening right now, really cool device. Not sure about the price tag though


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Hey guys, question. I'm looking to get a Woo Audio WA7 fireflies dac/amp but They offer two power supply options: solid state and tube. I'm wondering if there's any difference (apart from looks and price) between the two?
> 
> Also, am I right in saying that this should power most headphones no problem? Specifically headphones like the HD800 or HE-400i/560.
> 
> I'm more of a speaker guy getting something a little more isolated (ie: don't disturb the parents) so I'm not as familiar with the headphone stuff as I am with power speaker equipment!
> 
> If there are other tube amps you would recommend I'm open to other options. Preferably no more than the price of the WA7 (still in school). Use will be 80% music and 20% gaming, mostly rock and EDM (Hardwell, Tiësto, Bingo Players), but a little jazz too.
> 
> Thanks all!


Yes, the PSU does make a difference. I was at a big head-fi meet this summer and Mr. Speakers himself was showing off the WA7 with the tube PSU.

I did not know it had the PSU and when I heard it, I was shocked that it sounded better than other WA7s I have listened to in the past.

Originally I thought that Woo might have updated the amp, but it was the tube PSU.

So I heard a substantial difference without any placebo effect nonsense going on.

However....................and this is a huge however.

The price is ridiculous for the sound quality you are getting.

If the amp, dac, and PSU were 700 all together, then sure. but last time I checked the price for both the whole kit was above 1300 bucks which is absolutely ridiculous. Even the brand new WA7d is 1200 bucks alone.









If you want a much cheaper and better solution, get the Jolida Glass Dac 3 for 500 here http://www.rakuten.com/prod/fx-tube-dac-iii-digital-to-analog-converter/259129636.html?listingId=320142970&sclid=pla_google_HIDEFLifestyleInc&adid=29963&gclid=CjwKEAiAv7ajBRCIldS7rp7wzFkSJAAA1n4DOqUn2QavXKBXtXOHoBJatFFkDWjPWTbRRgyOWlrMgRoC52nw_wcB

and the Antique sound labs MKIII OTL amp here http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

Boom. 1100 bucks for a WAYYYYYYYYYYYY better system.

And you get all the digital connectivity you could possibly want and you have the amp has a switch that lets you choose whether or not you want to run your amp as an OTL amp or a Transformer Coupled amp.

And the dac has tube output. So you get even more tubey goodness.


----------



## pez

I actually favored the WA7 for what it was at that meet (though I don't think I heard Mr. Speaker's; just the guy's amp in the corner, to the right of us). However, you're right. I liked your custom setup better than that one, even.


----------



## skupples

yupp, was right, too good to be true, though it does look like the cans are in fact departing from Miami, which is all of 10 minute drive.

Code:



Code:


SHIPMENT PROGRESS
Location        Date    Time    Event
MIAMI, FL US    11/20/2014      3:32 pm Package not received from sender
MIAMI, FL US    11/20/2014      1:53 am Shipment information received by LaserShip

funny though, amazon still shows its coming today..

Lasership = Scaryship... They are by far the worst of the bunch down here. I've caught them on my home security tossing boxes @ my door from the side walk, multiple times. OR, they will deliver it to the wrong house, though that's not so bad as Amazon normally sends out another one for free. This is how I got 2x TrackIR5 units. XD


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yupp, was right, too good to be true, though it does look like the cans are in fact departing from Miami, which is all of 10 minute drive.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> SHIPMENT PROGRESS
> Location        Date    Time    Event
> MIAMI, FL US    11/20/2014      3:32 pm Package not received from sender
> MIAMI, FL US    11/20/2014      1:53 am Shipment information received by LaserShip
> 
> funny though, amazon still shows its coming today..
> 
> Lasership = Scaryship... They are by far the worst of the bunch down here. I've caught them on my home security tossing boxes @ my door from the side walk, multiple times. OR, they will deliver it to the wrong house, though that's not so bad as Amazon normally sends out another one for free. This is how I got 2x TrackIR5 units. XD


Few weeks ago somebody was smashing my front door as if they were trying to break in. I won't lie it frightened me quite a bit and I was ready to grab something to defend myself and call the cops. I looked out the window and...

Turned out to be the lasership guy banging on the door because he gave me the wrong package and wanted it back. Christ.

I get a ton of packages so I never really check the name. That and what I ordered was $6 worth of solder so who would be excited to unbox that.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Any HiFiMAN HE-400 owners here?

Would love your quick input on how they perform, specifically hip-hop/jazz and gaming.

I might buy a lightly used pair for $200, seems like a fair price to me with the condition.

EDIT: Also, a reliable velour pad retailer?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Few weeks ago somebody was smashing my front door as if they were trying to break in. I won't lie it frightened me quite a bit and I was ready to grab something to defend myself and call the cops. I looked out the window and...
> 
> Turned out to be the lasership guy banging on the door because he gave me the wrong package and wanted it back. Christ.
> 
> I get a ton of packages so I never really check the name. That and what I ordered was $6 worth of solder so who would be excited to unbox that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually favored the WA7 for what it was at that meet (though I don't think I heard Mr. Speaker's; just the guy's amp in the corner, to the right of us). However, you're right. I liked your custom setup better than that one, even.


Oh I never told you this.

When I got the amp home, we found an issue with it. The volume knob was not grounded properly. There was a part of my drive where I went down a wrong road that had a crap ton of potholes.

I think that caused a fair bit of damage. Either that, or it was when I was in traffic in richmond and when I hit the brakes, the amp went for a small flight. Either one.

As soon as we patched it up the sound stage opened up and it cleaned up a lot.

I did not notice anything was wrong because I almost never listen to that amp.

That is also why those smaller computer tubes helped so much. Pretty much anything that contributed to lowering the noise floor was working against the bad volume knob grounding.

Long story short, if I ever go back down to NC for that even again, I am packing everything in foam.


----------



## pez

Lol I can't afford to lose even my Asgard 2, hence the reason it was well packed.

I did manage to put a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 in my Xmas list







. Apparently just as good of a source as an iPad, and its got CM11 support. So it won't suffer the ******ed slowdown that my iPad mini is now. So done with Apple right now.

Hoping it'll force me to use my TF10 a bit more.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh I never told you this.
> 
> When I got the amp home, we found an issue with it. The volume knob was not grounded properly. There was a part of my drive where I went down a wrong road that had a crap ton of potholes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning! Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think that caused a fair bit of damage. Either that, or it was when I was in traffic in richmond and when I hit the brakes, the amp went for a small flight. Either one.
> 
> As soon as we patched it up the sound stage opened up and it cleaned up a lot.
> 
> I did not notice anything was wrong because I almost never listen to that amp.
> 
> That is also why those smaller computer tubes helped so much. Pretty much anything that contributed to lowering the noise floor was working against the bad volume knob grounding.
> 
> Long story short, if I ever go back down to NC for that even again, I am packing everything in foam.


Just out of curiosity, what cans do you run with your setup?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Any HiFiMAN HE-400 owners here?
> 
> Would love your quick input on how they perform, specifically hip-hop/jazz and gaming.
> 
> I might buy a lightly used pair for $200, seems like a fair price to me with the condition.
> 
> EDIT: Also, a reliable velour pad retailer?


Personally I think them as very good all-arounders. The bass is just so... so... what bass is meant to be.
*EDIT:* To make it clear, it has the most awesome, natural and mindblowing bass performance I have ever heard. Like the HE-500 and its pals.
Good for gaming, not the best but still good.

Things to note:
1. There is a treble spike around 10k frequency. Personally I lowered the 8-10k range to minimalize the issue, and added a little boost to 2-7k while I was at it.
2. They are heavy. Depending on what you are used to, they can be "a little heavy" or "MY NECK IS KILLING ME"-heavy. Personally I rank them at "a little heavy" but don't have any problems with long listening sessions (6 hours of playing Reckoning for example).

As for velour pads the Head-Direct should be the official hifiman store. Velours
I had to order them from UK/ebay because the local retailer didn't have the velours in stock...


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Personally I think them as very good all-arounders. The bass is just so... so... what bass is meant to be.
> Good for gaming, not the best but still good.
> 
> Things to note:
> 1. There is a treble spike around 10k frequency. Personally I lowered the 8-10k range to minimalize the issue, and added a little boost to 2-7k while I was at it.
> 2. They are heavy. Depending on what you are used to, they can be "a little heavy" or "MY NECK IS KILLING ME"-heavy. Personally I rank them at "a little heavy" but don't have any problems with long listening sessions (6 hours of playing Reckoning for example).
> 
> As for velour pads the Head-Direct should be the official hifiman store. Velours
> I had to order them from UK/ebay because the local retailer didn't have the velours in stock...


The bass is so-so? That's interesting, I always had this preconceived idea that these had solid bass.

Not expecting major gains coming from my X2 in that front, but I have a feeling these will offer much more clarity.

Thanks for the info. Will look into EQing.

Nice I bought some velour pads in anticipation.

Repped.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> The bass is so-so? That's interesting, I always had this preconceived idea that these had solid bass.
> 
> Not expecting major gains coming from my X2 in that front, but I have a feeling these will offer much more clarity.
> 
> Thanks for the info. Will look into EQing.
> 
> Nice I bought some velour pads in anticipation.
> 
> Repped.


Read the whole sentence. The HE-400 bass is exactly what bass is meant to be. I can't call the bass of my DT770 bass anymore.
All hail the Hifiman bass performance!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Read the whole sentence. The HE-400 bass is exactly what bass is meant to be. I can't call the bass of my DT770 bass anymore.
> All hail the Hifiman bass performance!


I can't raed.









If I have time, I'll write some comparisons between the Fidelio X2s and the HE-400s after a week or two of listening.

Don't judge me I like my bass.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what cans do you run with your setup?


At the time they were a pair of hd 600s.

Now I am using an assortment of stax lambdas.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Cheap Monoprice headphones. 8323, good or bad?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol I can't afford to lose even my Asgard 2, hence the reason it was well packed.
> 
> I did manage to put a Galaxy Tab Pro 8.4 in my Xmas list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Apparently just as good of a source as an iPad, and its got CM11 support. So it won't suffer the ******ed slowdown that my iPad mini is now. So done with Apple right now.
> 
> Hoping it'll force me to use my TF10 a bit more.


The asgard 2 should have been fine. All of that is on a PCB.

You were not using 80 year old wire and duct tape to keep your components in your chassis


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> These headphones are the usual suspects in that price range, but none of them is closed. And no, you don't want the DT 770.
> 
> Given what's available there, I would say the Audio Technica ATH-M50X. If you can spend up and if your ears fit, the Focal Spirit Professional.


Thanks

Would you say the ATH M50x is better than the DT880 in clarity for Jazz etc? It's significantly cheaper however. Also how is the robustness of the design, I already broke 2 headphones lol (Koss prodj100 & JVC HARX700)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I liked the K550 for jazz and classical. It is also closed.


Thanks for the suggestion









I'm wondering the same as above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> classical, yes - smooth jazz, yes, lounge, yes.
> *Other than that, no - a lot of jazz has strong bass tones* - something the K551 can't do.


Certainly. I'd rather have clarity than an overly bassy (not sure if this is even a word lol) headphone if that helps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The 32 Ohm "Edition" is on Amazon DE for €215 and its quite a bit better looking than the Pro imo.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-880-Edition-32-Ohm/dp/B0024NK358/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1416512927&sr=8-1&keywords=dt+880+32+ohm


Great find, thanks. If I end up going with the DT880 I'd choose that option


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> At the time they were a pair of hd 600s.
> 
> Now I am using an assortment of stax lambdas.


I'm still feigning for those K1000.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Cheap Monoprice headphones. 8323, good or bad?


Have you still not decided on a pair of headphones?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The asgard 2 should have been fine. All of that is on a PCB.
> 
> You were not using 80 year old wire and duct tape to keep your components in your chassis


You really should just send that amp to me...for the cost of shipping...ya know...for science...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Would you say the ATH M50x is better than the DT880 in clarity for Jazz etc? It's significantly cheaper however. Also how is the robustness of the design, I already broke 2 headphones lol (Koss prodj100 & JVC HARX700)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same as above.
> 
> Certainly. I'd rather have clarity than an overly bassy (not sure if this is even a word lol) headphone if that helps.
> 
> Great find, thanks. If I end up going with the DT880 I'd choose that option


Curious, but why did people tell you to avoid the AKG K701? For clarity and airiness, I found the AKG to exceed in that category while using a few different pairs at the meet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Would you say the ATH M50x is better than the DT880 in clarity for Jazz etc? It's significantly cheaper however. Also how is the robustness of the design, I already broke 2 headphones lol (Koss prodj100 & JVC HARX700)
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering the same as above.
> 
> Certainly. I'd rather have clarity than an overly bassy (not sure if this is even a word lol) headphone if that helps.
> 
> Great find, thanks. If I end up going with the DT880 I'd choose that option


-DTs are better built than the M50s
I think both a bit more bassy than what you should be looking for - especially with classical music in mind.

I would urge you to try/get the AKG K545. It isn't bass centric, far from it (unlike the M50 and Beyers) - but it has the capability of producing low tones, unlike the 551/550
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still feigning for those K1000.
> Have you still not decided on a pair of headphones?
> You really should just send that amp to me...for the cost of shipping...ya know...for science...
> Curious, but why did people tell you to avoid the AKG K701? For clarity and airiness, I found the AKG to exceed in that category while using a few different pairs at the meet.


K701 are airy and open soundstage - pretty good for clarity too. Dead for bass though...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still feigning for those K1000.
> Have you still not decided on a pair of headphones?
> You really should just send that amp to me...for the cost of shipping...ya know...for science...
> Curious, but why did people tell you to avoid the AKG K701? For clarity and airiness, I found the AKG to exceed in that category while using a few different pairs at the meet.


Eh. The problem with the K1000s is their price and design.

They are 1000+ dollar ear speakers.

For 100 bucks you can have speakers that sound better.

The K1000s are for rich people with absolutely no room for speakers.

You should just get regular bookshelf speakers and a good amp.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still feigning for those K1000.
> Have you still not decided on a pair of headphones?
> You really should just send that amp to me...for the cost of shipping...ya know...for science...
> Curious, but why did people tell you to avoid the AKG K701? For clarity and airiness, I found the AKG to exceed in that category while using a few different pairs at the meet.


Mainly because people told me that it is fatiguing and "austerne". Do note that English is not my first language but it seems to me like that points to an unbalanced design (highly biased towards the upoer register).

Other recommendation was the HD650s, but I can't drive those on my iPad and they leak too much noise (the semi open DT880s are okay though from what I can hear via YT reviews)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> -DTs are better built than the M50s
> I think both a bit more bassy than what you should be looking for - especially with classical music in mind.
> 
> I would urge you to try/get the AKG K545. It isn't bass centric, far from it (unlike the M50 and Beyers) - but it has the capability of producing low tones, unlike the 551/550
> K701 are airy and open soundstage - pretty good for clarity too. Dead for bass though...


Noted







, I'm still wondering how they compare since I haven't heard anyone mentioning them aside from you









Also, I listen more to Jazz (mainly instrumental but also vocal). Classical is more a curiousity as of lately. I also listen to Soul and Blues.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I want a pair of headphones for the bus. Gonna use the M50x at home.

The DT770 is not worth it after currency conversion and customs.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I want a pair of headphones for the bus. Gonna use the M50x at home.
> 
> The DT770 is not worth it after currency conversion and customs.


Where do you live?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

KFC









Lol, no Canada I think.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh. The problem with the K1000s is their price and design.
> 
> They are 1000+ dollar ear speakers.
> 
> For 100 bucks you can have speakers that sound better.
> 
> The K1000s are for rich people with absolutely no room for speakers.
> 
> You should just get regular bookshelf speakers and a good amp.


I have speakers







. But I'm just saying I want them for when I can't use speakers







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Mainly because people told me that it is fatiguing and "austerne". Do note that English is not my first language but it seems to me like that points to an unbalanced design (highly biased towards the upoer register).
> 
> Other recommendation was the HD650s, but I can't drive those on my iPad and they leak too much noise (the semi open DT880s are okay though from what I can hear via YT reviews)
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm still wondering how they compare since I haven't heard anyone mentioning them aside from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I listen more to Jazz (mainly instrumental but also vocal). Classical is more a curiousity as of lately. I also listen to Soul and Blues.


I guess so, but if your focus is everything but like EDM and Metal, I say consider it







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I want a pair of headphones for the bus. Gonna use the M50x at home.
> 
> The DT770 is not worth it after currency conversion and customs.


Hey, I bought my HD650s for $600 and I think they were worth it, right? right?!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Mainly because people told me that it is fatiguing and "austerne". Do note that English is not my first language but it seems to me like that points to an unbalanced design (highly biased towards the upoer register).
> 
> Other recommendation was the HD650s, but I can't drive those on my iPad and they leak too much noise (the semi open DT880s are okay though from what I can hear via YT reviews)
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm still wondering how they compare since I haven't heard anyone mentioning them aside from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I listen more to Jazz (mainly instrumental but also vocal). Classical is more a curiousity as of lately. I also listen to Soul and Blues.


Well...maybe because I'm one of the only ones to actually own it? And was one of the few in the UK, to actually get it for review?
Up to you. I'm just giving you suggestions. K545, would probably fit your tastes the most. All headphones mentioned are excellent, just some are better than others in given areas.
For example, for my taste in music of rnb, I gave the k545 to my mum, as I have my Denon d2000s. And also kennerton magistrar. Love the 545s though, just not as well suited as the other two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I want a pair of headphones for the bus. Gonna use the M50x at home.
> 
> The DT770 is not worth it after currency conversion and customs.


Don't waste your money on on-ear headphones. Get in-ears.


----------



## skupples

YAY package is finally out for delivery, after one drama after another... LaserShip failed to deliver on time, so I QQd my way into another $10 discount, and a free month of Prime added onto my prime.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Don't waste your money on on-ear headphones. Get in-ears.


Already got 2 pairs of Monoprice in ears. I want over-ear ones so it's easy to put on and wont fall out.


----------



## skupples

Otally' Dubbed needs to update his Avatar Quote.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Already got 2 pairs of Monoprice in ears. I want over-ear ones so it's easy to put on and wont fall out.


Yeah Monoprice are fun and all and punch above their weight (2-2.5x their price) - but above that...you got a lot to choose from.
What's your price range?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Otally' Dubbed needs to update his Avatar Quote.


Not yet...


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah Monoprice are fun and all and punch above their weight (2-2.5x their price) - but above that...you got a lot to choose from.
> What's your price range?
> Not yet...


I already have the M50x. I just want something real cheap that I can use on the bus (and don't mind breaking).

I was going to use my HD202 for the bus but it didn't look good and the cord was inconvenient (1 wire each side).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Other recommendation was the HD650s, but I can't drive those on my iPad and they leak too much noise (the semi open DT880s are okay though from what I can hear via YT reviews)
> Noted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'm still wondering how they compare since I haven't heard anyone mentioning them aside from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I listen more to Jazz (mainly instrumental but also vocal). Classical is more a curiousity as of lately. I also listen to Soul and Blues.


TD received a pair of K545 to review before. You can probably find his review on Google. Having heard both the K551 (K550 with an inline mic) and K545, he is definitely one of the most qualified here to clarify the differences between the 2.


----------



## wes1099

Anyone know of any low profile IEMs in the ~$100 range? I am looking for something like the sure se215 that doesn't stick out of you ear.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Anyone know of any low profile IEMs in the ~$100 range? I am looking for something like the sure se215 that doesn't stick out of you ear.


I heard good things about the Ostry KC06, they seem to be fairly low profile and only $55.
http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-KC06-Fidelity-Inner-Ear-Earphones/dp/B00J86LDNU


----------



## skupples

finally, my flipping dt770s arrived. time for some warm ups.

uhhh... why does it sound like these things are amplifying the sound of air coming off of my fan... is this coming from these tiny little holes on the side? time for some plado.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Anyone know of any low profile IEMs in the ~$100 range? I am looking for something like the sure se215 that doesn't stick out of you ear.


se215's low profile? hmm - never felt that was low profile.
Something like a Fischer Audio 6mm Bullet is low profile to me or Klipsch X10i (wouldn't recommend either tbh)

Some love for the PFE112 maybe







?
Ohhhhh wait a minute - STEELSERIES FLUX PRO - forget the fact that it's coming from a peripheral company, get the earphone for its drivers.
That's low profile, light, has more bass than the PFE and is a single BA driver, giving you decent mids and lows. Stunning earphone - I use it as a backup now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I heard good things about the Ostry KC06, they seem to be fairly low profile and only $55.
> http://www.amazon.com/OSTRY-KC06-Fidelity-Inner-Ear-Earphones/dp/B00J86LDNU


Heard a lot about them recently - what's all the hype about?
What's their sound signature - and their brothers?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> finally, my flipping dt770s arrived. time for some warm ups.
> 
> uhhh... why does it sound like these things are amplifying the sound of air coming off of my fan... is this coming from these tiny little holes on the side? time for some plado.


sorry for asking - but check the jacks are properly inserted?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> se215's low profile? hmm - never felt that was low profile.
> Something like a Fischer Audio 6mm Bullet is low profile to me or Klipsch X10i (wouldn't recommend either tbh)
> 
> Some love for the PFE112 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Ohhhhh wait a minute - STEELSERIES FLUX PRO - forget the fact that it's coming from a peripheral company, get the earphone for its drivers.
> That's low profile, light, has more bass than the PFE and is a single BA driver, giving you decent mids and lows. Stunning earphone - I use it as a backup now.
> Heard a lot about them recently - what's all the hype about?
> What's their sound signature - and their brothers?
> sorry for asking - but check the jacks are properly inserted?


The jack is just fine. It's definitely the wind from my ceiling fan. Very strange effect. It truly sounds like it's being amplified. The first thing i did was make sure my mic was muted.

The first thing I noticed were these tiny little ports, maybe 1/8th inch, on the side of each can... Must be a port for the wamps? Think I might stick some builder's clay in them, see what happens.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> se215's low profile? hmm - never felt that was low profile.
> Something like a Fischer Audio 6mm Bullet is low profile to me or Klipsch X10i (wouldn't recommend either tbh)
> 
> Some love for the PFE112 maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> Ohhhhh wait a minute - STEELSERIES FLUX PRO - forget the fact that it's coming from a peripheral company, get the earphone for its drivers.
> That's low profile, light, has more bass than the PFE and is a single BA driver, giving you decent mids and lows. Stunning earphone - I use it as a backup now.
> Heard a lot about them recently - what's all the hype about?
> What's their sound signature - and their brothers?
> sorry for asking - but check the jacks are properly inserted?


Oh. I had no idea that Steelseries IEMs were any good. I have had a few of their products that I really liked, but not audio related. Do you think the flux in ear pro's are better than the se215's?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The jack is just fine. It's definitely the wind from my ceiling fan. Very strange effect. It truly sounds like it's being amplified. The first thing i did was make sure my mic was muted.
> 
> The first thing I noticed were these tiny little ports, maybe 1/8th inch, on the side of each can... Must be a port for the wamps? Think I might stick some builder's clay in them, see what happens.


No idea lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Oh. I had no idea that Steelseries IEMs were any good. I have had a few of their products that I really liked, but not audio related. Do you think the flux in ear pro's are better than the se215's?


Haven't heard the Se215s personally - sorry can't compare!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Heard a lot about them recently - what's all the hype about?
> What's their sound signature - and their brothers?


The price per performance is supposedly pretty incredible.

Sound signature(from what I've read): bass reaches low and is detailed, but its not for bassheads. Mids are a bit upfront and very detailed. Highs are detailed with a bit of sparkle and not sibilant.

Opinions on sound-stage seem to vary a bit. but it seems not all that impressive.

With brothers I assume you mean the KC06A, supposedly more V shaped sound signature and a better sound stage. But honestly I haven't read much about those.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The jack is just fine. It's definitely the wind from my ceiling fan. Very strange effect. It truly sounds like it's being amplified. The first thing i did was make sure my mic was muted.
> 
> The first thing I noticed were these tiny little ports, maybe 1/8th inch, on the side of each can... Must be a port for the wamps? Think I might stick some builder's clay in them, see what happens.


Any pics? I don't remember any holes/ports on the DT770 lol.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Any pics? I don't remember any holes/ports on the DT770 lol.


not my pic, but you can see it by the clip into the can.










anyways, onto dac and amp...

I've always been a fan of straight tube, or hybrid for my guitars/bass guitars.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The price per performance is supposedly pretty incredible.
> 
> Sound signature(from what I've read): bass reaches low and is detailed, but its not for bassheads. Mids are a bit upfront and very detailed. Highs are detailed with a bit of sparkle and not sibilant.
> 
> Opinions on sound-stage seem to vary a bit. but it seems not all that impressive.
> 
> With brothers I assume you mean the KC06A, supposedly more V shaped sound signature and a better sound stage. But honestly I haven't read much about those.


thanks for the info +rep.

Might try and get my hands on one for review.
Can't find the manufacturer's site though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not my pic, but you can see it by the clip into the can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, onto dac and amp...
> 
> I've always been a fan of straight tube, or hybrid for my guitars/bass guitars.


Interesting. You got the 80 or 250 ohm model? I guess I vaguely remember the holes, but not sure. Not sure how loud your ceiling fan is either, as I have a ceiling fan as well. Maybe it's something I was able to drown out? Who knows







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Interesting. You got the 80 or 250 ohm model? I guess I vaguely remember the holes, but not sure. Not sure how loud your ceiling fan is either, as I have a ceiling fan as well. Maybe it's something I was able to drown out? Who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Went with the 250 Ohm model.

It's a massive 6 blade fan w/ really long blades, but that just means that it spins slower, and quieter, while moving as much air as a small bladed 5 blade fan. It's pretty much the biggest one I could fit into the room. The original fan, literally the original, as in was installed when the house was built 25-30 years ago finally died, so I went all out with the replacement.







Still, I've even downclocked it to the lowest setting, and I can still hear the wind. It's like its being picked up by that port & moving the monitor or something.


----------



## pez

That's strange. We kinda did the same with the fan in my room as well. Maybe you have superpowers







.


----------



## skupples




----------



## skupples

anyone here played around with the Bravo Audio V2 Class A 12AU7? or the Vali hybrid Schiit amp?


----------



## KSIMP88

Got my HyperX Clound headset today. So.... No amplifier.... What do I do safely? Recommendations? Some things are loud enough, others... not so much.


----------



## mazui

Just scored a used pair of HE-400's, a little bit more than I was looking to spend but from everything I've read about them I'm expecting good things. Going to be using them with an Audioengine D1 through an Onkyo receiver (though I've heard the D1 is just fine on its own with these cans).

Was originally looking at Q701's and DT880's, but it seemed like the 701's weren't going to be as good for the kind of music I listen to (a lot of alternative/experimental/prog rock, Jpop, and electronic) and the 880's, while seemingly more well-rounded, were a lot harder to find in my price range and the fixed cable was a big turn-off. The HE-400's seem to be more suited to my musical preferences while still offering solid clarity and soundstage for gaming. Guess we'll see once they arrive









Does anyone have any experience or knowledge on pairing the HE-400's with a Modmic? I've heard that magnets and solid objects in close proximity can do funny things to the sound of planar cans, so I want to make sure that sticking a Modmic on these isn't going to have an adverse effect. I'd like to avoid a desktop mic since I plan on using these with my PS3 as well.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Got my HyperX Clound headset today. So.... No amplifier.... What do I do safely? Recommendations? Some things are loud enough, others... not so much.


Do you have a sound card?


----------



## FEAR.

Does anyone have experience with Sony MDR-EX650AP?

I'm looking for a decent set of earphones to use with my phone and tablet.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Do you have a sound card?


no, just the motherboard


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> no, just the motherboard


First thing you need to do is get a decent sound card. Then we will talk about what the headset can handle. Onboard sound will not push that set of cans past its limit.


----------



## skupples

So no one has experience with any of the common tube / hybrid tube amps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no one has experience with any of the common tube / hybrid tube amps?


Nope sorry. I only see myself using solid states in the foreseeable future. Try asking on Head-Fi maybe?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope sorry. I only see myself using solid states in the foreseeable future. Try asking on Head-Fi maybe?


will have to do that..

I assume using the SPDIF/optical out (w/e its called) on my motherboard is the most preferable solution? IE, better to go that route over usb?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> will have to do that..
> 
> I assume using the SPDIF/optical out (w/e its called) on my motherboard is the most preferable solution? IE, better to go that route over usb?


Yeah SPDIF/optical would be a safer choice or so I'm told. Cleaner power than USB. Difference probably wouldn't be huge but better safe than sorry I think.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah SPDIF/optical would be a safer choice or so I'm told. Cleaner power than USB. Difference probably wouldn't be huge but better safe than sorry I think.


If i'm remembering properly (probably not), optical out allows you to bypass your on-board DAC & AMP to some extent... Which is still my biggest hangup. Seems like double daccing & amping could result in some strange sound. Either way, ordered the Vali from Amazon so that it's easy to test drive. Very curious how hybrid amps sound for headphones. They are great for bass guitar


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> If i'm remembering properly (probably not), optical out allows you to bypass your on-board DAC & AMP to some extent... Which is still my biggest hangup. Seems like double daccing & amping could result in some strange sound. Either way, ordered the Vali from Amazon so that it's easy to test drive. Very curious how hybrid amps sound for headphones. They are great for bass guitar


If you're connecting your motherboard to the DAC, both optical and USB will bypass the motherboard's audio hardware entirely. But according to the interwebs you can still use some of the software features of onboard audio or a sound card when using optical, like SBX Surround if you have Creative audio.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> First thing you need to do is get a decent sound card. Then we will talk about what the headset can handle. Onboard sound will not push that set of cans past its limit.


Recommendations? Maybe:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Jeez, I'm going bonkers with my audio upgrades, have confirmed to get:
Audeze LCD2.2 (confirmed)
Fostex HP-A4 DAC/AMP (confirmed)
iFi iCAN headphone amp (confirmed)
Sennheiser HD700 (working on deal)
2x Omega wood stands

I'm gonna be one broke man next month!


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Recommendations? Maybe:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020


That one is decent, so if you're on a budget, that one is hard to beat.

My personal recommendation, though, is this.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6053&cm_re=sound_blaster_z-_-29-102-048-_-Product


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> will have to do that..
> 
> I assume using the SPDIF/optical out (w/e its called) on my motherboard is the most preferable solution? IE, better to go that route over usb?


Once Ttj gets his lazy butt back on here, he could definitely help you out. Be cautious of Head-fi







. Feel free to PM him, too.


----------



## phillyd

I was offered these for my 650's, including the Alpha Dog pads. Any comments? Should I go for them? I was underwhelmed with the D7K's at the meet. Far too much treble/high mids for my liking.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/743395/fs-denon-d2000-w-custom-cable-markl-partial-mod-nvx-travel-case-spare-parts


----------



## pez

If he's adding cash on top, sure. He's basically got a $250 pair of cans. If that.

EDIT: Didn't realize the current 'going' price for the HD650. I guess I take what I said back lol. Just remember the price of the D2k is inflated simply because it's discontinued and somewhat 'rare'.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I was offered these for my 650's, including the Alpha Dog pads. Any comments? Should I go for them? I was underwhelmed with the D7K's at the meet. Far too much treble/high mids for my liking.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/743395/fs-denon-d2000-w-custom-cable-markl-partial-mod-nvx-travel-case-spare-parts


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If he's adding cash on top, sure. He's basically got a $250 pair of cans. If that.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize the current 'going' price for the HD650. I guess I take what I said back lol. Just remember the price of the D2k is inflated simply because it's discontinued and somewhat 'rare'.


Yeah the prices are inflated - but I should state in the UK - they went for £180-250.
At $219, that's £135 - acceptable for a used pair.
Then he has the mods on top of it - seems like all together a good deal. However, I cannot comment on the HD650 or the differences you would like/dislike over it.

All I can say is the D2Ks are worth that asking price, especially with the small mods.
I wouldn't ever sell my D2Ks, if I did it would be for the same price I paid for them - as they're sensational.

I spent £90 on mods (D7K cable, D5K dampened cups, lawton pads) on top of the £180 unit price.
So £270 I paid for my D2Ks, which is $420


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Well...maybe because I'm one of the only ones to actually own it? And was one of the few in the UK, to actually get it for review?
> Up to you. I'm just giving you suggestions. K545, would probably fit your tastes the most. All headphones mentioned are excellent, just some are better than others in given areas.
> For example, for my taste in music of rnb, I gave the k545 to my mum, as I have my Denon d2000s. And also kennerton magistrar. Love the 545s though, just not as well suited as the other two.
> Don't waste your money on on-ear headphones. Get in-ears.


Now you've got me doubting which one to go with. I have the DT880 Premium 32 Ohm and AKG K545 in my Shopping Kart... Which one is going out







?

How is the build quality between the two?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> TD received a pair of K545 to review before. You can probably find his review on Google. Having heard both the K551 (K550 with an inline mic) and K545, he is definitely one of the most qualified here to clarify the differences between the 2.


Read his review just now, thanks for the info


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Now you've got me doubting which one to go with. I have the DT880 Premium 32 Ohm and AKG K545 in my Shopping Kart... Which one is going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How is the build quality between the two?
> 
> Read his review just now, thanks for the info


Can't comment on the DT's to be honest.
The K545's are well built, as you probably were able to read/watched. Removable cable also helps them in terms of longevity.
I would be more concerned about the sound signature difference vs the build quality.

See if there's comparisons of the K550/K551 vs the DT880 (as most wouldn't have heard/been able to compare to the K545s).
Once you find them, let us know what they say - and we can clarify on the sound analogy that random people on the internet have said.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Personally I think them as very good all-arounders. The bass is just so... so... what bass is meant to be.
> *EDIT:* To make it clear, it has the most awesome, natural and mindblowing bass performance I have ever heard. Like the HE-500 and its pals.
> Good for gaming, not the best but still good.
> 
> Things to note:
> 1. There is a treble spike around 10k frequency. Personally I lowered the 8-10k range to minimalize the issue, and added a little boost to 2-7k while I was at it.
> 2. They are heavy. Depending on what you are used to, they can be "a little heavy" or "MY NECK IS KILLING ME"-heavy. Personally I rank them at "a little heavy" but don't have any problems with long listening sessions (6 hours of playing Reckoning for example).
> 
> As for velour pads the Head-Direct should be the official hifiman store. Velours
> I had to order them from UK/ebay because the local retailer didn't have the velours in stock...


One thing I forgot to ask...are the stock cables bad to the point where you have to replace them?

Heard they are stiff out the box.

Never spent too much money on aftermarket cables as I see it more as an aesthetic thing than anything else.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> One thing I forgot to ask...are the stock cables bad to the point where you have to replace them?
> 
> Heard they are stiff out the box.
> 
> Never spent too much money on aftermarket cables as I see it more as an aesthetic thing than anything else.


The HE-400 cable is "fat bastard". Thick and heavy.
The other cable solution would be the "silver cable" from the HE-500 and HE-300 models, but they get a lot of hate too from how easily they tangle and break.

Personally I prefer the "fat bastard" as the silver cable seemed to tangle up way too easily when I was playing around with it in the local hifi store.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The HE-400 cable is "fat bastard". Thick and heavy.
> The other cable solution would be the "silver cable" from the HE-500 and HE-300 models, but they get a lot of hate too from how easily they tangle and break.
> 
> Personally I prefer the "fat bastard" as the silver cable seemed to tangle up way too easily when I was playing around with it in the local hifi store.












Fat bastard it is! Thank you for the info and laughs.

I managed to strike a deal for a lightly used pair with all the original accessories for $200.

Will post some comparisions between my X2 and HE-400 as they're similarly priced and offer some similarities too.

EDIT: repped, thanks Tiihokatti again.


----------



## Bucake

hi guys,

any advice on what things to look out for when buying a pair of second-hand headphones?

tomorrow i'll be visiting someone to check out a pair of headphones he wants to sell.
i figured i'd ask you guys, in case i hadn't thought of everything..


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> any advice on what things to look out for when buying a pair of second-hand headphones?
> 
> tomorrow i'll be visiting someone to check out a pair of headphones he wants to sell.
> i figured i'd ask you guys, in case i hadn't thought of everything..


Mechanically, check all the adjustment mechanisms all the way. See if it's creaky in any way. Note wear and tear on headband and earcups, especially for models in which those can't be replaced or are expensive. Look at the cable, strain reliefs, and terminations both at the headphones and at the jack. Note if there's any evidence of smoking, excess wear, etc.

When checking the sound, look for left/right channel balance. If it's a model where this is possible, flip the headphones backwards and see if the "center" changes positions. Grab a test track with lots of bass, crank up the volume, and see if either side rattles.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Can't comment on the DT's to be honest.
> The K545's are well built, as you probably were able to read/watched. Removable cable also helps them in terms of longevity.
> I would be more concerned about the sound signature difference vs the build quality.
> 
> See if there's comparisons of the K550/K551 vs the DT880 (as most wouldn't have heard/been able to compare to the K545s).
> Once you find them, let us know what they say - and we can clarify on the sound analogy that random people on the internet have said.


DT880






vs

K550






I think I might actually get the K545. It's closed first of all and seems less overruled by bass. It also seems better for portable use.

My only concern would be the mids.

Build quality is important to me because I already broke 2 pair of headphones and don't really want to keep breaking them


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> DT880
> 
> I think I might actually get the K545. It's closed first of all and seems less overruled by bass. It also seems better for portable use.
> 
> My only concern would be the mids.
> 
> Build quality is important to me because I already broke 2 pair of headphones and don't really want to keep breaking them


Sorry can't really be asked to watch the videos - in summary what does he say?
Mids a concern on the K545? I really wouldn't be. They were sensational to me.
Owners of the K550/551 will be able to tell you how impressive those were in terms of mids/highs.
K545 share the same trait.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Lol, I get where you're coming from









He says the DT880 is balanced and has a "nice" punchy base, very clean and analytical.

The K545 has quite a dry treble and is fizzy, but also overall a balanced sound (flat response). Not a lot of bass (kind of agreeing with what you wrote about the K551).

I thought treble was some kind of transition from mid to high?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Lol, I get where you're coming from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He says the DT880 is balanced and has a "nice" punchy base, very clean and analytical.
> 
> The K545 has quite a dry treble and is fizzy, but also overall a balanced sound (flat response). Not a lot of bass (kind of agreeing with what you wrote about the K551).
> 
> I thought treble was some kind of transition from mid to high?


well depends on his experience - normally people refer to treble, when in reality they're talking about the "highs"
That's why I like separating mids and highs (as you should) when talking about audio gear.

What I think he meant, as you read on my K545 review - is that the highs are slightly rolled off, they don't really extend, and therefore give you a kind of flat (lack of sparkle) sound.
The mids are the strongest asset the K545 & K550/1 have.

Well your call really - I would say, get the K545, with the option to return if possible (like on amazon), see how it goes - if you like it then you're set. If not, then you can order the DTs.
K545s are definitely not bass heavy - denon headphones, Sony XB line on the other hand are.
The K545 though is 5x more capable of bass than the K551/550


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Okay, thanks. Yes I plan on ordering from Amazon (German). I'll let you know when I get them.

The K545 seems to fit everything I listed at first. Clarity, closed, sturdy, not bass heavy, low impedance. Just wondering whether the DT880 or K545 is better makes me doubt (overall sound wise). But I guess I won't know until I try.

Thanks again man, excellent advice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Okay, thanks. Yes I plan on ordering from Amazon (German). I'll let you know when I get them.
> 
> The K545 seems to fit everything I listed at first. Clarity, closed, sturdy, not bass heavy, low impedance. Just wondering whether the DT880 or K545 is better makes me doubt (overall sound wise). But I guess I won't know until I try.
> 
> Thanks again man, excellent advice


no worries!


----------



## skupples

Need a DAC w/ optical out to pair with the Lavi i'm test driving... Suggestions? I'm doing Amazon test drives, and i'm a good 6-7,000 away from them even threatening to flag my account.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlademaster01*
> 
> Now you've got me doubting which one to go with. I have the DT880 Premium 32 Ohm and AKG K545 in my Shopping Kart... Which one is going out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> How is the build quality between the two?
> 
> Read his review just now, thanks for the info


I know you've already decided, but from what I've dealt with on the AKGs, the build quality was definitely premium (made in Austria, duh







). And Beyer headphones are built like tanks (made in Germany







).

Also, mids are definitely a strong point of the AKG line. Probably the biggest weakpoint of the couple of Beyers I've heard. Like TD said, I think AKGs are definitely the right choice for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah the prices are inflated - but I should state in the UK - they went for £180-250.
> At $219, that's £135 - acceptable for a used pair.
> Then he has the mods on top of it - seems like all together a good deal. However, I cannot comment on the HD650 or the differences you would like/dislike over it.
> 
> All I can say is the D2Ks are worth that asking price, especially with the small mods.
> I wouldn't ever sell my D2Ks, if I did it would be for the same price I paid for them - as they're sensational.
> 
> I spent £90 on mods (D7K cable, D5K dampened cups, lawton pads) on top of the £180 unit price.
> So £270 I paid for my D2Ks, which is $420


Ah, that's good to know. I know I'd gladly pay that for the D7ks I heard







.


----------



## skupples

$420 is always a good number... well, most of the time, unless celebrating historical birthdays.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I know you've already decided, but from what I've dealt with on the AKGs, the build quality was definitely premium (made in Austria, duh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And Beyer headphones are built like tanks (made in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> Also, mids are definitely a strong point of the AKG line. Probably the biggest weakpoint of the couple of Beyers I've heard. Like TD said, I think AKGs are definitely the right choice for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that's good to know. I know I'd gladly pay that for the D7ks I heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've yet to hear a D7K








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> $420 is always a good number... well, most of the time, unless celebrating historical birthdays.


hahaha (btw can't help with your question - not ignoring it, just no idea)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've yet to hear a D7K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha (btw can't help with your question - not ignoring it, just no idea)


just throw something out their, idc. This is all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*o* subjective.

Shopping for GPUs? Cake. Shopping for CPUs? Cake. Shopping for waterblocks & pumps? *CAKE* Shopping for a new car? *super CAKE!*

shopping for DAC? kill me now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've yet to hear a D7K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha (btw can't help with your question - not ignoring it, just no idea)


It's still what I imagine heaven is for the EDM genre. And I listened to a good amount of headphones that day. The Stax come in a close second/maybe tie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just throw something out their, idc. This is all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*o* subjective.
> 
> Shopping for GPUs? Cake. Shopping for CPUs? Cake. Shopping for waterblocks & pumps? *CAKE* Shopping for a new car? *super CAKE!*
> 
> shopping for DAC? kill me now.


Shopping for fans that are actually quiet (not quiet to the average half-deaf, middle-aged person) and perform well. Kill me now.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> just throw something out their, idc. This is all soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo*o* subjective.
> 
> Shopping for GPUs? Cake. Shopping for CPUs? Cake. Shopping for waterblocks & pumps? *CAKE* Shopping for a new car? *super CAKE!*
> 
> shopping for DAC? kill me now.


That's how I feel about DACs too. I settled on an Audioengine D3 for now, but my HD800 deserve quite a bit better and I'm dreading beginning the search for a decently priced replacement







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's still what I imagine heaven is for the EDM genre. And I listened to a good amount of headphones that day. The Stax come in a close second/maybe tie.
> Shopping for fans that are actually quiet (not quiet to the average half-deaf, middle-aged person) and perform well. Kill me now.


This is why I have 40 Gentle Typhoons.






























They aren't actually THAT quiet, but its a tone that I can deal with all day long, and do not hear @ all w/ cans on. Funny thing is, I notice the noise more from my bedroom than I do while in my office.


----------



## pez

I'll mention again; the Cambridge Audio DACMagic 100. I'll put this into perspective:

After taxes and shipping:

Schiit Modi: $99 + ~$13 shipping&handling = $112
Cambridge Audio DACMagic 100 = $299 shipped (and you get it in 2 days with Amazon Prime)

With the Modi, you're only getting USB or Optical, and at that, one input only. That's not to mention the performance that the DACMagic 100 offers over the Modi. The Modi stacks up well, but the DM 100 doesn't sound as sterile and analytical, but adds a touch of warmth, and just plain naturalness over the Schiit stuff. And that's saying a lot since I paired it up with the Asgard 2.

If you need the features that the DM 100 offers, and just overall great sound, the DM 100 is a great choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> This is why I have 40 Gentle Typhoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't actually THAT quiet, but its a tone that I can deal with all day long, and do not hear @ all w/ cans on. Funny thing is, I notice the noise more from my bedroom than I do while in my office.


Then you should send about 4 or 5 my direction







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> That's how I feel about DACs too. I settled on an Audioengine D3 for now, but my HD800 deserve quite a bit better and I'm dreading beginning the search for a decently priced replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm using an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP to drive my HD800, and thus far, I'm pretty happy with the result. The Micro iDSD has a warm tube-like sound, it somewhat tames the highs on the HD800 making the experience all the better. It's also capable of playing DSD files (the Micro iDSD can handle up to DSD512), I've been listening to DSD64 tracks (can't believe a typical song takes up to 200MB!







) and I don't believe I'd be happy with just listening to CD and 320kbps MP3 tracks any more.

I'll be getting a Fostex HP-A4 soon, like the Micro iDSD, it's capable of handling DSD64 and DSD128 tracks along with most commonly used codecs. I got it because it was going for cheap.....er, and I have a couple of desks, so each would be used on different desks.


----------



## Bucake

@mikeaj thanks alot for your response, i'll be sure to keep everything in mind









so today i'll be visiting someone who wants to sell his *HD800*,
but he just e-mailed me saying that he is *missing the box, including papers*.
the pictures show no signs of wear/damage.

in case everything works and the headphones themselves are in good condition:
what do you think would be a fair price for these phones? (or: what would be the maximum you would pay for a HD800 _without box or papers_?)


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm using an iFi Micro iDSD DAC/AMP to drive my HD800, and thus far, I'm pretty happy with the result. The Micro iDSD has a warm tube-like sound, it somewhat tames the highs on the HD800 making the experience all the better. It's also capable of playing DSD files (the Micro iDSD can handle up to DSD512), I've been listening to DSD64 tracks (can't believe a typical song takes up to 200MB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I don't believe I'd be happy with just listening to CD and 320kbps MP3 tracks any more.
> 
> I'll be getting a Fostex HP-A4 soon, like the Micro iDSD, it's capable of handling DSD64 and DSD128 tracks along with most commonly used codecs. I got it because it was going for cheap.....er, and I have a couple of desks, so each would be used on different desks.


Nice I was thinking about getting an HP-A4, but decided I wanted the Nuforce HA200 because people on Head-Fi were raving about it's pairing with the HD800. Although I haven't heard many amps I enjoy the combo. I haven't had much of a chance to use my D3 since my CPU is broken and needs a replacement, but I had a brief listen and was satisfied with what I heard. A lot more depth and height than my iPod Touch 5G, more detail/texture especially in vocals, but still retains smooth highs. The midrange is still a bit cold, but realistic. I kind of wish I bought a tube amp from time to time, but then the bass authority on the HA200 makes me think twice







.

I'm surprised how large DSD files are, wow! I've never considered DSD much, most of my music isn't available for it and my music library is around 70% FLAC, 20% 320 MP3, and the rest is ~192-256 MP3 that are hard to find in proper quality.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> @mikeaj thanks alot for your response, i'll be sure to keep everything in mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so today i'll be visiting someone who wants to sell his *HD800*,
> but he just e-mailed me saying that he is *missing the box, including papers*.
> the pictures show no signs of wear/damage.
> 
> in case everything works and the headphones themselves are in good condition:
> what do you think would be a fair price for these phones? (or: what would be the maximum you would pay for a HD800 _without box or papers_?)


I'd gotten my HD800 used as well, it didn't come in the retail box and there was no receipt, seller said his was bought in Germany by his friend, and that the receipt had long been misplaced. Thing was, this guy has a good rep in the local forum I go to, he has a number of high end gear. Inlieu of the retail box, he gave me a Hippo case with the original HD800 box interior (foam with satin like covers), Oh yeah, due to lack of document and original box, as well as some rather minor cosmetic defects, I bought it from him at about 800USD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Nice I was thinking about getting an HP-A4, but decided I wanted the Nuforce HA200 because people on Head-Fi were raving about it's pairing with the HD800. Although I haven't heard many amps I enjoy the combo. I haven't had much of a chance to use my D3 since my CPU is broken and needs a replacement, but I had a brief listen and was satisfied with what I heard. A lot more depth and height than my iPod Touch 5G, more detail/texture especially in vocals, but still retains smooth highs. The midrange is still a bit cold, but realistic. I kind of wish I bought a tube amp from time to time, but then the bass authority on the HA200 makes me think twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm surprised how large DSD files are, wow! I've never considered DSD much, most of my music isn't available for it and my music library is around 70% FLAC, 20% 320 MP3, and the rest is ~192-256 MP3 that are hard to find in proper quality.


Yeah, I saw some classical pieces that ran just <8mins in length, and they were about 500MB! But the sound quality is breath taking for sure. I'm looking forward to trying them out on the Fostex HP-A4 + Audeze LCD2.2 that I have incoming. Still working on the HD700, bargaining hard since I can get a Beyer T1 for the price the seller is asking.If I can get him to lower his expectations and perhaps sell me the HD700 at 400USD to 450USD, I'd prolly close the deal......if higher, I'm prepared to walk away and snag the T1 instead.

That Nuforce HA200 is an amp only, right? What are you using as DAC? I'd made the choice of buying DAC/AMP combo as a single unit because I don't want to clutter up my desk area which is cluttered enough as it is. Have you heard of iFi Micro iDSD? The guys at HeadFi raved about it too, but I'd gotten NOT because of reviews at HeadFi, rather, it is easily available in a couple of specialist audio shops in my neck of the woods, and has local warranty and excellent customer support here.....and that I can simply get it straight away instead of waiting for some time for it to be shipped to me. I got it at about the same price (499USD) as it would cost me in the US, rare since hardware here is usually more expensive than in the US, so I need not waste time buying it from the US. Strangely enough, I find the Micro iDSD going for up to 900USD in eBay which makes it kind of wacky.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's still what I imagine heaven is for the EDM genre. And I listened to a good amount of headphones that day. The Stax come in a close second/maybe tie.
> Shopping for fans that are actually quiet (not quiet to the average half-deaf, middle-aged person) and perform well. Kill me now.


tbh - after hearing the Fostex TH900, essentially a bigger brother of the D7K - I'm not sure I would spend that sort of money on a headphone like that. At that price, i would probably get the LCD2/3 etc.
If I ever had money to blow, and had gotten SLI 980s (lol) thne i would probably get an LCD2/3 headphone for home use. Just OTT for me, but money to blow, that's what I would do.
Man I got the GTX 970 for review....now I want to buy 2 970s and sell my 680s...dat 4GB VRAM doh.
Must resist. Audio has taught me well to resist.....or has it


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd gotten my HD800 used as well, it didn't come in the retail box and there was no receipt, seller said his was bought in Germany by his friend, and that the receipt had long been misplaced. Thing was, this guy has a good rep in the local forum I go to, he has a number of high end gear. Inlieu of the retail box, he gave me a Hippo case with the original HD800 box interior (foam with satin like covers), Oh yeah, due to lack of document and original box, as well as some rather minor cosmetic defects, I bought it from him at about 800USD.
> Yeah, I saw some classical pieces that ran just <8mins in length, and they were about 500MB! But the sound quality is breath taking for sure. I'm looking forward to trying them out on the Fostex HP-A4 + Audeze LCD2.2 that I have incoming. Still working on the HD700, bargaining hard since I can get a Beyer T1 for the price the seller is asking.If I can get him to lower his expectations and perhaps sell me the HD700 at 400USD to 450USD, I'd prolly close the deal......if higher, I'm prepared to walk away and snag the T1 instead.
> 
> That Nuforce HA200 is an amp only, right? What are you using as DAC? I'd made the choice of buying DAC/AMP combo as a single unit because I don't want to clutter up my desk area which is cluttered enough as it is. Have you heard of iFi Micro iDSD? The guys at HeadFi raved about it too, but I'd gotten NOT because of reviews at HeadFi, rather, it is easily available in a couple of specialist audio shops in my neck of the woods, and has local warranty and excellent customer support here.....and that I can simply get it straight away instead of waiting for some time for it to be shipped to me. I got it at about the same price (499USD) as it would cost me in the US, rare since hardware here is usually more expensive than in the US, so I need not waste time buying it from the US. Strangely enough, I find the Micro iDSD going for up to 900USD in eBay which makes it kind of wacky.


Yeah, the HA200 is only an amp. I use the Audioengine D3 at 75% volume as the DAC. I know some people go crazy about double-amping, but I've never heard the difference and after reading about the tonality of the D3 I decided on it. I just wanted a cheap option until I can get some more money for something better, and also because I'm hoping I'll be satisfied with it and save myself money







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> tbh - after hearing the Fostex TH900, essentially a bigger brother of the D7K - I'm not sure I would spend that sort of money on a headphone like that. At that price, i would probably get the LCD2/3 etc.
> If I ever had money to blow, and had gotten SLI 980s (lol) thne i would probably get an LCD2/3 headphone for home use. Just OTT for me, but money to blow, that's what I would do.
> Man I got the GTX 970 for review....now I want to buy 2 970s and sell my 680s...dat 4GB VRAM doh.
> Must resist. Audio has taught me well to resist.....or has it


True, but I didn't really care for the LCD sets







. They're not bad by any means, just wasn't my taste. Of course, when listening to the Stax, I'm sure it was accompanied by a couple, $1k+ pieces of equipment.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True, but I didn't really care for the LCD sets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're not bad by any means, just wasn't my taste. Of course, when listening to the Stax, I'm sure it was accompanied by a couple, $1k+ pieces of equipment.


true - they are usually


----------



## pez

Yeah...I'm trying to resist the many 'itches' I have right now.

Car itch is conflicting with 2nd GPU itch, which is conflicting with audio itch.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...I'm trying to resist the many 'itches' I have right now.
> 
> Car itch is conflicting with 2nd GPU itch, which is conflicting with audio itch.


That's a bad itch


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...I'm trying to resist the many 'itches' I have right now.
> 
> Car itch is conflicting with 2nd GPU itch, which is conflicting with audio itch.


That's my life too







. Making minimum wage in summers and about to start college. It's hard to afford computer parts, audio equipment, and leisure.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> That's a bad itch


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> That's my life too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Making minimum wage in summers and about to start college. It's hard to afford computer parts, audio equipment, and leisure.


Yeah, I'm *expecting* a raise/promotion after the holidays, which should help support it quite a bit more. We shall see I guess.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Liked to get some quick insight.

Will my E10K be adequate in driving a pair of HiFiMan HE-400s?

Not ideal, but I'm on a budget since I have no munies after building my rig recently :x.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

IIRC HE-400s are low ohm so I'm sure you'll be fine.

You have my jellies, I have my sights set on a set of HE-400s as my next headphone purchase to go with my DT990s


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> IIRC HE-400s are low ohm so I'm sure you'll be fine.
> 
> You have my jellies, I have my sights set on a set of HE-400s as my next headphone purchase to go with my DT990s


To be frank, I really got lucky and found a like new pair for $200 shipped.

Looks like they're pretty low @ 35 ohms impedance, 92.5 dB/mW sensitivity .

As kind of a bass head, I wanted to give planars a go and compare them to the dynamic pair of X2s.

Will ultimately be seeing which will I'll stick with. Just a bit concerned with 400s' weight and comfort for long-term use.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Liked to get some quick insight.
> 
> Will my E10K be adequate in driving a pair of HiFiMan HE-400s?
> 
> Not ideal, but I'm on a budget since I have no munies after building my rig recently :x.


yeah absolutely no problem to drive it.
Choice of amp and quality is another thing though. By that I mean, what it might pair better/worse with. I can't comment on that though!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> To be frank, I really got lucky and found a like new pair for $200 shipped.
> 
> Looks like they're pretty low @ 35 ohms impedance, 92.5 dB/mW sensitivity .
> 
> As kind of a bass head, I wanted to give planars a go and compare them to the dynamic pair of X2s.
> 
> Will ultimately be seeing which will I'll stick with. Just a bit concerned with 400s' weight and comfort for long-term use.


Holy crap that's crazy cheap, on Amazon UK they're £360


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Holy crap that's crazy cheap, on Amazon UK they're £360


In the UK everything is expensive.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Holy crap that's crazy cheap, on Amazon UK they're £360


Jeez, they're $299 new on Amazon US! Even the HE-500's are cheaper! You guys seem to get shafted on everything across the pond...

I bought mine like new with a couple extra pads for just under $250 shipped. Missed a chance to get them even cheaper, actually









I know I asked before, but I didn't see a response so... anyone have any experience or knowledge with using a Modmic with the HE-400's? I want to make sure the magnet in the Modmic isn't going to muck with the sound of the headphones.


----------



## xILukasIx

Last week I finally bought myself the Bose QuietComfort 25, it's just mindblowing how well the noise cancelling works...
You can still hear people talk (although very quiet), but all the other noise is just _GONE_.
An absolute recommendation for everyone travelling by train or airplane a lot!

And yes, they sound like crap when turned off, but I bought them for just the active noise cancelling anyways, I only turn them off when I don't use them.


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Last week I finally bought myself the Bose QuietComfort 25, it's just mindblowing how well the noise cancelling works...
> You can still hear people talk (although very quiet), but all the other noise is just _GONE_.
> An absolute recommendation for everyone travelling by train or airplane a lot!
> 
> And yes, they sound like crap when turned off, but I bought them for just the active noise cancelling anyways, I only turn them off when I don't use them.


The QC noise cancelling is very effective, but wreaks havoc on sensitive ears. Tried out my uncle's pair a few years ago and had to take them off after 5-10 minutes because the super high frequency of the noise cancellation was giving me an awful headache.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> Jeez, they're $299 new on Amazon US! Even the HE-500's are cheaper! You guys seem to get shafted on everything across the pond...
> 
> I bought mine like new with a couple extra pads for just under $250 shipped. Missed a chance to get them even cheaper, actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I asked before, but I didn't see a response so... anyone have any experience or knowledge with using a Modmic with the HE-400's? I want to make sure the magnet in the Modmic isn't going to muck with the sound of the headphones.


Their wages, in relation, are higher, thus products cost more. Just like in Aus, but its even worse there due to imports.


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> The QC noise cancelling is very effective, but wreaks havoc on sensitive ears. Tried out my uncle's pair a few years ago and had to take them off after 5-10 minutes because the super high frequency of the noise cancellation was giving me an awful headache.


Yeah, I remember that from some older models I tried, but this one luckily doesn't have that


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> In the UK everything is expensive.


The UK HE-400 pricing is just plain stupid... Especially when the retail price should clearly be around 300€/£240, like in every other european country.

Here is the pricing list of the *official* Finnish Hifiman importer: Tur-Pex prices
Afaik all the stores that have hifiman here get their products from that importer. But hey, at least the HE-400i prices in the UK are decent compared to the rest of the world


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd gotten my HD800 used as well, it didn't come in the retail box and there was no receipt, seller said his was bought in Germany by his friend, and that the receipt had long been misplaced. Thing was, this guy has a good rep in the local forum I go to, he has a number of high end gear. Inlieu of the retail box, he gave me a Hippo case with the original HD800 box interior (foam with satin like covers), Oh yeah, due to lack of document and original box, as well as some rather minor cosmetic defects, I bought it from him at about 800USD.


many, many thanks for your reply!

i went ahead and bought the headphones.
unfortunately it has a bunch of small scratches on the exterior but, mechanically, i couldn't find anything being wrong with the headphones.

i'm absolutely in love with the sound these headphones produce!


----------



## King4x4

Did I miss something but nobody mentioned these beauties?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


----------



## BradleyW

I've been waiting ages for HE400's to come down in price. Just not gonna happen any time soon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've been waiting ages for HE400's to come down in price. Just not gonna happen any time soon.


The HE-400 hasn't been $300 for that long, has it? I doubt it will drop more any time soon.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Holy crap that's crazy cheap, on Amazon UK they're £360


Yeah again it's a used pair, but after actually seeing/testing them today after work they're pretty much new so I lucked out.

UK amazon can be a rip off so I feel you on that. Check up on OCN's marketplace and other forum sites (I got these from a redditor actually).

Don't feel comfortable posting any impressions so far, will probably do that at a later time.

One thing I wanna point out...the comfort isn't terrible as others mentioned IME, but a definite no match for the X1s/X2s.

Even with the velour pads, they're real stiff whereas the X1/X2s are like plush marshmallows out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Did I miss something but nobody mentioned these beauties?
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


Not feeling the Mass drop logo, but curious to see improvements--if any--to the originals.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've been waiting ages for HE400's to come down in price. Just not gonna happen any time soon.


I was checking ebay for a bit and open boxed or/and gently used pairs went for $190 - 250 IIRC so keep an eye out there I would say.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> many, many thanks for your reply!
> 
> i went ahead and bought the headphones.
> unfortunately it has a bunch of small scratches on the exterior but, mechanically, i couldn't find anything being wrong with the headphones.
> 
> i'm absolutely in love with the sound these headphones produce!


Thing is, after the HD800, other headphones sound rather 'in your head' because the soundstage on the HD800 is phenomenal. I know the LCD2.2 that I'd be getting has a rather narrow soundstage with tight but strong bass (apparently, a forte of planar mag phones), I'd be using it for faster paced music. The HD800 is great, but I find that listening to pop songs with it sounds a bit 'off', like the sound is somewhat 'diffused' and lacking energy (forgive me, don't know the exact term as I'm no audiophile). Don't get me wrong, it sounds great but I find something lacking somewhat. But for classical, jazz and good vocal pieces, I think the HD800 is just about the best I've heard (but then again, that isn't saying much as I've just gotten into audio)







. Regardless, enjoy that beast!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Thing is, after the HD800, other headphones sound rather 'in your head' because the soundstage on the HD800 is phenomenal. I know the LCD2.2 that I'd be getting has a rather narrow soundstage with tight but strong bass (apparently, a forte of planar mag phones), I'd be using it for faster paced music. The HD800 is great, but I find that listening to pop songs with it sounds a bit 'off', like the sound is somewhat 'diffused' and lacking energy (forgive me, don't know the exact term as I'm no audiophile). Don't get me wrong, it sounds great but I find something lacking somewhat. But for classical, jazz and good vocal pieces, I think the HD800 is just about the best I've heard (but then again, that isn't saying much as I've just gotten into audio)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Regardless, enjoy that beast!


Surprisingly some people hardly notice sound stage differences in open headphones. To me the HD 800 is noticeably more wide than that of the LCD-3, though upon my auditioning I didn't perceive it as _that_ much bigger than the Stax SR-009, SR-007, HiFiMan HE-6, and Abyss AB-1266 (which might have been the closest to the HD 800). Though if I actually owned all of these and spent enough time with them all, I imagine the differences would eventually become more clear.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, I ain't no audiophile, just audio pleb who enjoys what passes as good sound, to me anyway.







I'm not into high end separate DAC and amp stacks, nor am I into those rather expensive CIEM's that I see in the local forum audio threads that I go to. I'm sure some would be scratching their heads in puzzlement at us for spending the kind of money we do on sound.

Likewise, I've threads in the forum of peeps who have gotten very expensive CIEM's....like a guy who had gotten an Astell and Kern AK240 + Harmony 8 Pro.....that had me scratching my head. That's well over 3k USD for a DAP and CIEM.







I'm glad I ain't into that sort of stuff.....compared to that, a HD800 and an LCD2.2 at 800USD each sound rather reasonable......to me anyway.







I am, however, considering an AK120 at 640USD, is that a good deal?


----------



## skupples

lavi will be here when I get off of work tomorrow!

The cables I ordered after it somehow showed up today, but w/e! Sorry, I just won't spend more than $15 on 6 feet of RCA >>> 3.5, even though I own a 20 some foot Monster Cable from 1999







''

4930k will be here Wednesday! going to be a busy weekend. Switching CPUs will easily take 4-6 hours, because I was lazy when putting the STH-10 together, oh and was dumb enough to use fittings instead of acrylic or tubing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Did I miss something but nobody mentioned these beauties?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


What's with the outright lie on the msrp? I'm used to seeing it slightly inflated on MassDrop, but even the annies used to only sell for what, $400 USD? $649 USD is aleady over the pricing for the k712's!

They do look interesting though, but I already own a pair of k712's so I don't see why I'd buy the k7xx's as well.


----------



## chino1974

Hi everyone I have a few questions to ask hopefully someone here has had experience with the items in question enough to help me figure things out. First of I wanna thank anyone in advance that might be willing to help me out. I been doing a lot of reading and asking tons of questions. I have been modding pcs since back in the Pentium Pro days. But I am a total noob when it comes to hifi gear. I decided recently to get into the hifi part of building. And just to gain some hands on experience I ended up buying a bunch of used but in good conditions headphones and amps to compare to each other. I use them mainly for gaming. But I do also listen to music every once in a while. My preference for music is old school hip-hop, salsa and rock. I am running a Sound Blaster ZX in my main rig which I also still need to figure out how to properly dial it in.

1) For gaming and some music which of these would be best? Shure SH840, Audio Technica ATH-M50, ATH-D40fs, Sennheiser hd558, V-Moda Crossfade M80. I should also let you know that I like nice strong bass that can be felt but not so much that it overpowers the mids or highs.

2) Which amp would be best for my setup? Behringer amp800 4 channel headphone amp, Shiit Magni, Bravo Audio V2 tube amp, FiiO E11 or FiiO E5

3) Can anyone recommend me a good set of desktop speakers in the $100-200 range? Don't need to have a subwoofer as I have a nice Sony powered sub I can use if needed.

Again thanks in advance to anyone willing to help here.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Did I miss something but nobody mentioned these beauties?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


Joined the drop this morning, seemed like a bargain









Hopefully they'll be worth it, I'm also thinking about getting that modmic, would make for a pretty nice combo.


----------



## Bucake

hi guys,

i'm considering getting the o2+odac combo here,
and it allows customising the gain settings (1x, 2x, 3x, 4x, 5x, 6x, 7x, 8.5x, 10x and 12x).

what settings would you guys suggest, if using a pair of 300 ohm headphones?


----------



## skupples

Vali is sexy. So very crisp, and warm & the same time.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> 1) For gaming and some music which of these would be best? Shure SH840, Audio Technica ATH-M50, ATH-D40fs, Sennheiser hd558, V-Moda Crossfade M80. I should also let you know that I like nice strong bass that can be felt but not so much that it overpowers the mids or highs.


*Important question: What's your budget?*

If you can find these for around $200 - $250 either lightly used or like new:

Open:

Beyerdynamic DT880/DT990 (has even more bass than DT880s, might need amp)
Philips Fidelio X1/X2 (less bass than X1, more soundstage)
HiFiMan HE-400 (I recently just acquired these...bass is just as it should be, just on the heavy/less comfort side relatively speaking).
Closed:

Audio Technica ATH-Pro700MK2
JVC HA-SZ2000

Most of these will blow your bass socks off.

If you're on a budget (~$100), maybe take a look at the Sony XB500s.

Some reviews here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/sony-mdr-xb500-40mm-xb-diaphragm-driver-extra-bass-headphones

EDIT: Ouch, the XB500s are $200+ wow...guess that's what happens when they discontinue a nice product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chino1974*
> 
> 2) Which amp would be best for my setup? Behringer amp800 4 channel headphone amp, Shiit Magni, Bravo Audio V2 tube amp, FiiO E11 or FiiO E5


Amps are personal preference and really depends.

A lot of people just go with O2+ODAC or Schitt Magni+Modi combos and they seem to work well.

I have a cheap ish FiiO at the moment that's enough for my tastes.

Not too much experience with expensive amps so rather not recommend anything.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> That one is decent, so if you're on a budget, that one is hard to beat.
> 
> My personal recommendation, though, is this.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N6053&cm_re=sound_blaster_z-_-29-102-048-_-Product


Ordered... Lol
Anything else?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bucake*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> i'm considering getting the o2+odac combo here,
> and it allows customising the gain settings (1x, 2x, 3x, 4x, 5x, 6x, 7x, 8.5x, 10x and 12x).
> 
> what settings would you guys suggest, if using a pair of 300 ohm headphones?


I would suggest the setting that works.

If 1x gain does not drive the volume up high enough, then go up to 2x gain and so on.

Trial and error is your best friend in this case.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would suggest the setting that works.
> 
> If 1x gain does not drive the volume up high enough, then go up to 2x gain and so on.
> 
> Trial and error is your best friend in this case.


I think the question was asking which gain settings to order the amp with (you can order it with any of those settings).

I would just vote for whatever the standard gain settings were (pretty sure that was an option, just don't remember exactly what they were).


----------



## skupples

DAC shopping seriously makes me want to blow my brains out, and HeadFI has been zero help. Mostly getting flamed for buying Vali, and not getting any good advice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> DAC shopping seriously makes me want to blow my brains out, and HeadFI has been zero help. Mostly getting flamed for buying Vali, and not getting any good advice.


Bro:

Modi
ODAC

Choose one, or both. Return the one you don't like. Either one is going to be a good starting point, and will kinda not be really beaten out by anything until you head into the $300+ range.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Bro:
> 
> Modi
> ODAC
> 
> Choose one, or both. Return the one you don't like. Either one is going to be a good starting point, and will kinda not be really beaten out by anything until you head into the $300+ range.


You're talking about the JDSLabs product?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You're talking about the JDSLabs product?


Yeah...I think a couple different people make them? Can't remember, honestly, but usually it's just a set design with each maker/manufacturer choosing their 'features'. However, the DAC remains the same throughout







.


----------



## Bucake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think the question was asking which gain settings to order the amp with (you can order it with any of those settings).
> 
> I would just vote for whatever the standard gain settings were (pretty sure that was an option, just don't remember exactly what they were).


that's what i meant, cheers









the standard settings are 2.5x/6.5x.
the reason i'm hesitant to just go for the standard settings is because i know that sound can get distorted if the gain is too high for your phones.
and obviously too low will not get the volume up to desirable levels.

thanks for your input roflcopter159.
i'm trying to read up on the technicalities involved, but as an inexperienced simpleton it'll probably take me some time to understand what settings are ideal for my phones. (hence i asked!)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I think the question was asking which gain settings to order the amp with (you can order it with any of those settings).
> 
> I would just vote for whatever the standard gain settings were (pretty sure that was an option, just don't remember exactly what they were).


Nah. There is in fact a gain switch.

Some people offer a gain knob where you can sweep various gain settings and people like JDS labs offer a gain switch that allows you to toggle between 2.5 gain and 6 something gain.


----------



## skupples

Can anyone confirm that the DT770 "serial number" is identified on the box as an "Art.-no."?

this rebate calls for the serial number, but I don't see any numbers on the cans themselves, and I only see two unique numbers on the box. One is on a barcode sticker, and the other is on the bottom of the box "Art.-No." Article number? sounds like that could be a serial number.

@Pez I ended up just grabbing the Modi, though i'm probably not going to stick with it very long.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that the DT770 "serial number" is identified on the box as an "Art.-no."?
> 
> this rebate calls for the serial number, but I don't see any numbers on the cans themselves, and I only see two unique numbers on the box. One is on a barcode sticker, and the other is on the bottom of the box "Art.-No." Article number? sounds like that could be a serial number.
> 
> @Pez I ended up just grabbing the Modi, though i'm probably not going to stick with it very long.


https://imageshack.com/i/ip5VZ3o6j

Yeah, that's the only place i can see it.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In about 50mins - the DT770s are going on black friday sale on amazonUK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0006NL5SM/ref=gb1h_img_c-3_2147_3244612c?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_r=0XYR7ERM548BXAS4WG4T&pf_rd_i=161428031&pf_rd_p=560262147


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ip5VZ3o6j
> 
> Yeah, that's the only place i can see it.






They wanted screenshots of the UPC, so I put in that "Art. No" & the barcode number on the top of the box into the rebate form, and included screenshots of every possible number on the box.









So, $130 DT770 250 ohm confirmed!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Awesome, good to see some drops outside the US.

Some of those prices are ridiculous esp. for Australians and Europeans jesus.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Did I miss something but nobody mentioned these beauties?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


Such a pity they only seem to ship to the US.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Such a pity they only seem to ship to the US.


I believe that initially, for the first 2000 sets, they would ship internationally. After that quota has been hit, remaining sets would ship to the US only. I'm not a fan of AKG signature sound though I've that these were good. There's talk that these were actually rebadged Anni.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I believe that initially, for the first 2000 sets, they would ship internationally. After that quota has been hit, remaining sets would ship to the US only. I'm not a fan of AKG signature sound though I've that these were good. There's talk that these were actually rebadged Anni.


Apparently around page 38 or 40 or so in the discussion they had to nuke international orders due to.... Something. It's still fairly.... pathetic in my opinion for a company to do something like that and then be all "oh, sorry, we totally screwed up regarding other distributors and so instead of working it out we're going to just lock out anyone that isn't in the US"


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> There's talk that these were actually rebadged Anni.


According to Massdrop, they're a tuned version of the Annies.

Their description of the "tuning" makes absolutely no sense though... they boosted the highs, mids, and lows? So, everything? What does that even mean? I agree, I can't imagine that these are anything more than a rebadged limited edition Annie.

If I hadn't just bought the HE-400s though I would have gone after these for sure, $200 for all black Annies is great.


----------



## dBlisse

i bought #1000 hopefully.

they boosted the lows and veiled the highs a bit, and they changed the headband/earpads a bit.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> i bought #1000 hopefully.
> 
> they boosted the lows and veiled the highs a bit, and they changed the headband/earpads a bit.


Haha, nice.

I was aiming to get #1000 but forgot my wallet downstairs







and got #1008. Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## skupples

shoulda got my Modi from Amazon. Their cheapest shipping was $12 and isn't scheduled to show until the 3rd of December. Amazon would have only been $5 more, and would be here tomorrow.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> i bought #1000 hopefully.
> 
> they boosted the lows and veiled the highs a bit, and they changed the headband/earpads a bit.


AKG + Mio?


----------



## mazui

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> AKG + Mio?


I'd say they're more like the Sawako edition, being all black and whatnot


----------



## Tiihokatti

Some black friday offers for european IEM users. 5€ shipping.


----------



## Nephalem

So after having my ATH-M50Xs for nearly 2 weeks I have decided that I have made the single best decision of my life so far (well maybe not quite but still a very good one). Everything I could find online about them is completely and utterly true but the headphones exceeded my expectations of them drastically, I mean for $199 AUD I was expecting good headphones don't get me wrong but these are damned impressive, I am hearing parts of songs I didn't even know existed. The Bass is utterly amazing it is loud and powerful whilst still remaining tight and punchy, the highs and mids are detailed and powerful whilst still not taking control. Yes they are bass heavy phones but I even boosted the Bass further just because about 90% of my music is quite bass heavy Techno/Electronica/House/Glitch. And damn all I can say is they're great head phones and boy am I glad I got them as my first set of "Audiophile" headphones. I could easily recommend these to anyone who is considering these as long as you understand what kind of sound print they have. I mean the build quality is great, they're extremely comfortable and the detachable cables that come with it are great I leave the 3 m plugged into my Xonar Phoebus and the 1 m in the provided bag for when I take them places with me. And whilst I know they probably don't even register quality wise (both build and sound) with most of the $700 cans some people here have I personally am thankful that I have stepped up from the crappy $70 "Headsets" I used to use, these sounded so much better. Anyway I just felt like expressing my opinions and possibly helping some people out whilst I was in my caffeine induced sleeplessness.


----------



## Jeemil89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Some black friday offers for european IEM users. 5€ shipping.


How about european headphone users?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So after having my ATH-M50Xs for nearly 2 weeks I have decided that I have made the single best decision of my life so far (well maybe not quite but still a very good one). Everything I could find online about them is completely and utterly true but the headphones exceeded my expectations of them drastically, I mean for $199 AUD I was expecting good headphones don't get me wrong but these are damned impressive, I am hearing parts of songs I didn't even know existed. The Bass is utterly amazing it is loud and powerful whilst still remaining tight and punchy, the highs and mids are detailed and powerful whilst still not taking control. Yes they are bass heavy phones but I even boosted the Bass further just because about 90% of my music is quite bass heavy Techno/Electronica/House/Glitch. And damn all I can say is they're great head phones and boy am I glad I got them as my first set of "Audiophile" headphones. I could easily recommend these to anyone who is considering these as long as you understand what kind of sound print they have. I mean the build quality is great, they're extremely comfortable and the detachable cables that come with it are great I leave the 3 m plugged into my Xonar Phoebus and the 1 m in the provided bag for when I take them places with me. And whilst I know they probably don't even register quality wise (both build and sound) with most of the $700 cans some people here have I personally am thankful that I have stepped up from the crappy $70 "Headsets" I used to use, these sounded so much better. Anyway I just felt like expressing my opinions and possibly helping some people out whilst I was in my caffeine induced sleeplessness.


Now stick on an Antlion Modmic and you have an awesome headset


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Now stick on an Antlion Modmic and you have an awesome headset


Honestly I was considering it but, I've already spent so much I thought I may as well do it right. So some time after Christmas I'll be getting myself a Blue Snowball so that unlike with my previous headsets people can understand me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Now stick on an Antlion Modmic and you have an awesome headset


Listen to this man.
ModMic 4.0 <3


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Honestly I was considering it but, I've already spent so much I thought I may as well do it right. So some time after Christmas I'll be getting myself a Blue Snowball so that unlike with my previous headsets people can understand me


Just keep in mind that the Snowball is omnidirectional, it will pick up everything, keyboard, mouse clicks, people talking in the background, etc.
Omnidirectional mic's are great in a controlled environment, but not really ideal for most people I think.


----------



## istudy92

Seinhissers...598hd on amazon for 90 bucks...i bought them 1 year ago at 220 =[


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *launch*
> 
> One thing I wanna point out...the comfort isn't terrible as others mentioned IME, but a definite no match for the X1s/X2s.
> 
> Even with the velour pads, they're real stiff whereas the X1/X2s are like plush marshmallows out of the box.


What headphones are you talking about? It would help if you quoted the post you're replying to.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> What headphones are you talking about? It would help if you quoted the post you're replying to.


Erm...I quoted 3 people in that post.

I was referencing the comfort of the HiFiMan HE-400s compared to X1/X2.

Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/27500_100#post_23192605


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Erm...I quoted 3 people in that post.
> 
> I was referencing the comfort of the HiFiMan HE-400s compared to X1/X2.
> 
> Here: http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/27500_100#post_23192605


Sorry but I replied to a guy named launch and his post had no quotes in it what so ever. Oddly enough his post is gone now, this is kind of odd.


----------



## 161029

Joining the club! Just bought a K7XX and a JDS Labs O2/ODAC Combo. K7XX won't be here for another 3 weeks but the O2/ODAC will be here in 3 days max.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Joining the club! Just bought a K7XX and a JDS Labs O2/ODAC Combo. K7XX won't be here for another 3 weeks but the O2/ODAC will be here in 3 days max.


Nice! Should be a very accurate, neutral sounding setup.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Is there anyone close to Reading that has a pair of HD598s I could have a listen to? Been eyeing them up as a future purchase, but I'd like to try before I buy and a used pair will have been burned in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I could use some help.

My friend just got a new mac pro (I did try to convince him to let me build a computer, but even though I have built hundreds of computers, he still does not trust me







)

In any case, he is a film student and this is sort of like his first big step towards film making.

I thought it would be nice to get him some nice reference headphones.

He uses these sennheiser HD201s that he gets from his departments rental room, and I think they sound surprisingly good for the money.

However I am wondering if I can beat them for 50-65 bucks.

I know it is not a lot of money, but he is REALLY prone to breaking things, sooooooooooooo I really do not want to spend a heck of a lot.

If anyone has an idea, that would be great.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I could use some help.
> 
> My friend just got a new mac pro (I did try to convince him to let me build a computer, but even though I have built hundreds of computers, he still does not trust me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> In any case, he is a film student and this is sort of like his first big step towards film making.
> 
> I thought it would be nice to get him some nice reference headphones.
> 
> He uses these sennheiser HD201s that he gets from his departments rental room, and I think they sound surprisingly good for the money.
> 
> However I am wondering if I can beat them for 50-65 bucks.
> 
> I know it is not a lot of money, but he is REALLY prone to breaking things, sooooooooooooo I really do not want to spend a heck of a lot.
> 
> If anyone has an idea, that would be great.


I think the Sony MDRV6 is around that price range isn't it?


----------



## pez

Kinda bummed I missed the HD598 deal. Wanted to get them to try them and then potentially gift them. Oh well.


----------



## Angrychair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Kinda bummed I missed the HD598 deal. Wanted to get them to try them and then potentially gift them. Oh well.


look for some HD558's, they are basically the same, just felt vs leather, and a different color. Same driver etc just that piece of foam in the earcup.

All this you probably already know.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> look for some HD558's, they are basically the same, just felt vs leather, and a different color. Same driver etc just that piece of foam in the earcup.
> 
> All this you probably already know.


This. A refurbished unit through Amazon is only $80. It's above $65 but worth it so long as he has a good source.


----------



## AMOCO

You can change my Headphones to: Turtle Beach Z22 with DSS2 from the Altec Lansings I was using.They finely crapped out.
Z22: http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z22/368
DSS2: http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/dolby-processor-accessories/ear-force-dss2/33
Sound Card: http://www.asus.com/us/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_DG/


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> look for some HD558's, they are basically the same, just felt vs leather, and a different color. Same driver etc just that piece of foam in the earcup.
> 
> All this you probably already know.


For someone who doesn't know, what do you mean felt vs leather? Just different build quality/materials and color but identical drivers and pads?


----------



## Angrychair

Identical build qualities except color and pads. The 558s are black felt vs the 598s burgundy leather. The felt pads from what I hear are cooler and less sweat prone than the less breathable leather.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Identical build qualities except color and pads. The 558s are black felt vs the 598s burgundy leather. The felt pads from what I hear are cooler and less sweat prone than the less breathable leather.


Gotcha, thanks. I don't think I would ever get a 598 then (though I'm not exactly in the market either). The 558 is definitely the better looking headphone in my opinion.


----------



## skupples

uhg, leather, pleather, & plastic pads get so gross so quick. You'll find yourself having to clean the pads to prevent the stench of sweat.


----------



## Angrychair

Yeah I'm not into the tan /burgundy look at all. Black is where it's at.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> look for some HD558's, they are basically the same, just felt vs leather, and a different color. Same driver etc just that piece of foam in the earcup.
> 
> All this you probably already know.


Haha wasn't that big of a deal. I kinda like the scheme to the 598...though I also prefer the physical look of the HD600 to the 650, and I like Notctua fans in moderation














.


----------



## ALT F4

I just picked up a pair of headphones and amplifier on black friday deals.

Is this universal AC adapter the best thing I can buy for my JDS Labs objective 2 amp? I wanted to know if I should always run it min, max, or in the middle with 15VAC, 20VAC, or 18.5VAC


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I just picked up a pair of headphones and amplifier on black friday deals.
> 
> Is this universal AC adapter the best thing I can buy for my JDS Labs objective 2 amp? I wanted to know if I should always run it min, max, or in the middle with 15VAC, 20VAC, or 18.5VAC


I'm confused... The JDS Labs amp doesn't come with its own power supply?

either way, the paperwork that comes with the amp should clearly state its proper voltage. It might even be on a sticker on the amp, most products list these things.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm confused... The JDS Labs amp doesn't come with its own power supply?
> 
> either way, the paperwork that comes with the amp should clearly state its proper voltage. It might even be on a sticker on the amp, most products list these things.


I don't think it does, it's not listed on the invoice at all.

Not sure to use min, mid, or max since the picture shows 14-20VAC


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I don't think it does, it's not listed on the invoice at all.
> 
> Not sure to use min, mid, or max since the picture shows 14-20VAC


Quote from the jds page

AC ADAPTERS

O2 requires an AC adapter to charge its batteries. Power adapters are sold separately, as we ship worldwide. Be sure to select one of the following:

North America: US 15VAC Adapter
Europe, Australia, Great Britain, Singapore: GEZ AC Adapter
Other: Please refer to our O2 Power Adapter Guide


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote from the jds page
> 
> AC ADAPTERS
> 
> O2 requires an AC adapter to charge its batteries. Power adapters are sold separately, as we ship worldwide. Be sure to select one of the following:
> 
> North America: US 15VAC Adapter
> Europe, Australia, Great Britain, Singapore: GEZ AC Adapter
> Other: Please refer to our O2 Power Adapter Guide


Yeah I saw this, skupples was the one questioning it.

So should I run the universal AC adaptor on 20VAC or 15VAC?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Yeah I saw this, skupples was the one questioning it.
> 
> So should I run the universal AC adaptor on 20VAC or 15VAC?


15 is probably wiser. Its better to be within the range rather than on the edge.

However I am curious as to what adapter you got. I am surprised you found one with all the right specs.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 15 is probably wiser. Its better to be within the range rather than on the edge.
> 
> However I am curious as to what adapter you got. I am surprised you found one with all the right specs.


I was looking at this universal AC adapter I figured better a range of settings than buying one for the same price without


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I was looking at this universal AC adapter I figured better a range of settings than buying one for the same price without


Uhhhhhhhhhh you sure about that one?

The adapter JDS sells is rated for 10000mA at 14v. In other words its 14 watts.

I am not sure it's a good idea to be using a seedy looking universal adapter rated for 70 watts on your expensive o2 amp.

The adapter JDS sells is even a few cents cheaper.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got my LCD2.2 and I must say, it's better than the HD800 for faster tracks.....like pop and rock. More defined bass, pretty tight but definitely more presence than the HD800. I'm using my just acquired Fostex HP-A4 with it and I quite like what I'm hearing. Will be back with pics as soon as I get a 3rd party cable for my HD800 (the stock 3m cable is a tad too long).


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhhh you sure about that one?
> 
> The adapter JDS sells is rated for 10000mA at 14v. In other words its 14 watts.
> 
> I am not sure it's a good idea to be using a seedy looking universal adapter rated for 70 watts on your expensive o2 amp.
> 
> The adapter JDS sells is even a few cents cheaper.


Shows 1000mA for me, so with can I get by on any other rated adapters?


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Shows 1000mA for me, so with can I get by on any other rated adapters?


The correct adapter to be used for O2 amp is AC and not DC power output. You should buy what is on the JDS labs web page. Either way will do. 12V AC or 15V AC and the input volts vary from 110V or 220V depending on your location.


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Heads up for all your headphone fanatics. Beyerdynamic DT770 80 Ohms are on sale at Guitar Center for $129.99, the lowest price they've ever gone.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1527900/guitarcenter-beyerdynamic-dt770-80ohms-129-99-store-pickup-or-free-ship-to-store/0_50#post_23220899


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> The correct adapter to be used for O2 amp is AC and not DC power output. You should buy what is on the JDS labs web page. Either way will do. 12V AC or 15V AC and the input volts vary from 110V or 220V depending on your location.


Ok thanks! I will pick one up locally, not fond of paying almost $8 shipping for a $10 charger.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> The correct adapter to be used for O2 amp is AC and not DC power output. You should buy what is on the JDS labs web page. Either way will do. 12V AC or 15V AC and the input volts vary from 110V or 220V depending on your location.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks! I will pick one up locally, not fond of paying almost $8 shipping for a $10 charger.
Click to expand...

Just keep in mind that adapters with AC output are much rarer to find these days. You may or may not be actually able to find what you want and at a lower price.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Just keep in mind that adapters with AC output are much rarer to find these days. You may or may not be actually able to find what you want and at a lower price.


This is true. I was also checking for other adapters before and it's either hard to find or expensive itself... I ended up looking at JDS and other authorized seller of O2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Ok thanks! I will pick one up locally, not fond of paying almost $8 shipping for a $10 charger.


IMO, a 12V or 15V version of the adapter doesn't really matter as long as they meet the minimum voltage of 14V and the rated current should be at least 500mA... If you have time, read the NwAvGuy's blog to get more info about this. I think if i remember it correctly, using the 20V version makes the O2 operates warmer than the 15V version.


----------



## OkanG

Bravo Audio V2 and DT990 250Ohm, good combo or not? Couldn't find anything on Google. What else in that price range, or slightly higher?

It has to be on amazon.co.uk as I don't want to order from .com

Thanks!

EDIT: I'll be playing games and listening to mixed music (mostly rock though). I want to keep the "fun" aspect of the headphone, I could do with a little more bass. I'm willing to order another tube with it if it's too bassy for me. I've also seen the BRAVO Audio V3, is it a better choice for the money? I'd prefer the EQ option tbh


----------



## KSIMP88

Speakers work fine, but the headphones get NOTHING. Suggestions? Sound Blaster Z sound card.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Speakers work fine, but the headphones get NOTHING. Suggestions? Sound Blaster Z sound card.


Go to 'Start', hit 'Control panel', go to 'Hardware and Sound' , click on 'Sound', you'll notice that it's on 'Speakers', set it to 'Headphones' and 'Apply'. It's a bit of a hassle with the SB Z series and Asus Phoebus series because they have a separate headphone amp output.

Anyway, some potato pics of my recent audio purchases...headphone DAC/AMP's

Audeze LCD2.2 with a nice 3rd party cable

New and short 3rd party cable for my HD800

A pic of both my cans with their attached (new) cables


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Go to 'Start', hit 'Control panel', go to 'Hardware and Sound' , click on 'Sound', you'll notice that it's on 'Speakers', set it to 'Headphones' and 'Apply'. It's a bit of a hassle with the SB Z series and Asus Phoebus series because they have a separate headphone amp output.


I don't see headphones. Even if I enable show disconnected and disabled devices... I installed the driver off the CD.
Downloading the web driver, maybe it is newer.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I don't see headphones. Even if I enable show disconnected and disabled devices... I installed the driver off the CD.
> Downloading the web driver, maybe it is newer.


Wait, I'm think of my Asus Phoebus, for SB Z series, I believe there's a Speaker/Headphone tab in the SB control panel.....


----------



## KSIMP88

Yep. Used it! The front panel audio doesn't work very well. extremely quiet. But, I can use my HyperX Cloud's included extension cord to hook directly to the rear ports, and it works! I wish the front audio worked, but whatever. I can live with it for now. Time for bed, it's 0117.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Anyway, some potato pics of my recent audio purchases...headphone DAC/AMP's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Audeze LCD2.2 with a nice 3rd party cable
> 
> New and short 3rd party cable for my HD800
> 
> A pic of both my cans with their attached (new) cables


How's the LCD 2.2 with the HP-A4? Also, how does it compare to the Micro iDSD (with the LCDs specifically)?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Go to 'Start', hit 'Control panel', go to 'Hardware and Sound' , click on 'Sound', you'll notice that it's on 'Speakers', set it to 'Headphones' and 'Apply'. It's a bit of a hassle with the SB Z series and Asus Phoebus series because they have a separate headphone amp output.
> Anyway, some potato pics of my recent audio purchases...headphone DAC/AMP's


Hey, are you looking to adopt?

As far as my own recent purchase, looking forward to hearing the Audio-Technica ATH-IM70s.

Managed to get them from a Japan import so hopefully all goes well.

Something tells me I'll never take them off outside.


----------



## skupples

Hmm... someone explain this to my pleb tier arse...

Got the Modi in today, it jacks into the PC via optical, DAC shouldn't really increase max possible volume, at least this is my understanding. So, i'm running Vali / Modi stack, via optical... Anyways, the max possible volume is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY louder via optical than 3.5 out, from the mobo.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Hmm... someone explain this to my pleb tier arse...
> 
> Got the Modi in today, it jacks into the PC via optical, DAC shouldn't really increase max possible volume, at least this is my understanding. So, i'm running Vali / Modi stack, via optical... Anyways, the max possible volume is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY louder via optical than 3.5 out, from the mobo.


Amp does increase volume.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Amp does increase volume.


I've had the amp for a week now. Nob @ max, using sys volume to control. The Modi went in today, put the volume where I normally have it w/ 3.5 out, and it was WAY louder.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I've had the amp for a week now. Nob @ max, using sys volume to control. The Modi went in today, put the volume where I normally have it w/ 3.5 out, and it was WAY louder.


Let me get this straight.

You are saying that for the last two weeks you had your vali hooked up directly to your computer via a 3.5 to RCA adapter.

You just recently got the modi and plugged it in via optical.

Your vali/modi combo is louder than your PC/vali combo?

If that is what you are saying then yes, it is possible for it to be louder.

The most likely reason it is louder is because you probably had some sort windows volume control down. There are a bunch of stupid hidden volume controls in the windows control panel that I BELIEVE (I could be wrong) are bypassed when you use digital out.

The second reason is that DACs do actually have something that is kind of like a weird preamp built in.

It's commonly called the output stage.

Prepare yourself for an extremely oversimplified explanation.

An amplifier is sort of like a sound multiplier. It takes in a signal and multiplies it by a factor of lets say 2. So if you have a input signal of 1 your amplifier will boost the signal to 2. If you have an input signal of 2, the amplifier will boost it up to 4 and so on.

A Dac chip will simply take a digital signal and convert it to analog, but the analog signal is extremely weak. You could almost say that it has a signal strength of 0.

So 0 multiplied by anything is still 0. So if you only had a dac output signal that was being fed into the amp, your system would be pretty darn quiet.

So the way to get around this is to have an output stage in the dac. This will take the output signal from the dac chip and boost it a bit to something that is usable.

I seriously doubt this is the reason why, but it is possible that your dac has a higher output signal strength than your pc does.


----------



## mikeaj

It's very common for standalone DACs to have higher output levels than most computers.

But skupples did mention using "sys volume" from the computer for the analog output, so that more or less explains things.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> It's very common for standalone DACs to have higher output levels than most computers.
> 
> But skupples did mention using "sys volume" from the computer for the analog output, so that more or less explains things.


yeah... I keep the amp jacked, as its a lean forward to reach. I'm guessing the digital out has its own set up sliders when activated, separate from the jack's sliders. So even though the master system volume was still @ 50%, something somewhere else got cranked.


----------



## ALT F4

This set of DT 990 Pro is hands down the best headset I've personally touched. Been on my head for 2hours and I can barely feel them

I am waiting for my Objective 2 amplifier to come in this week, waiting so this headset can get the juice it needs


----------



## King4x4

And Massdrop just deducted the cost of the AKG KXX!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> It's very common for standalone DACs to have higher output levels than most computers.
> 
> But skupples did mention using "sys volume" from the computer for the analog output, so that more or less explains things.


Oh really? Huh. I only have 2 dacs that actually have a higher output. The rest are about the same.

Well he said he was using the system volume while his amp was at max. So unless there is some sort of dark magic that you are referring to, it should not be the root cause.


----------



## mikeaj

Hm, I guess I was a bit imprecise, my bad. I meant literally higher, not "much higher."

But for what it's worth, Modi's max output level is only about 1.5 Vrms, lower even than Redbook "standard." Standard in quotes because levels are all over the place nobody really follows standards in the consumer space. That's higher than pretty much every portable device out there that's not a specialty audiophile product but in the range of many computers. It's also lower than most audiophile DACs, especially those of the non-portable variety.

Does the system output level even change the volume out of the Modi? I forget how that's handled in the OS over S/PDIF connections.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> This set of DT 990 Pro is hands down the best headset I've personally touched. Been on my head for 2hours and I can barely feel them
> 
> I am waiting for my Objective 2 amplifier to come in this week, waiting so this headset can get the juice it needs


IKR, I have the DT990/600 which is the Premium version and I love it. I use it for movies, games and music.....pretty nice bass, not loose at all (to me anyway), But then, I'm the guy who'd, until quite recently, been contented with a Razer Black Shark, Senn HD555 and a HX Cloud.


----------



## skupples

Only issue i'm having w/ my DT770s is that the head rest is ever so slightly hurting my head. BUT, I find issues with every set of headphones/sets i've ever had. I guess I just have a sensitive head







been thinking about trying to find some memory foam, stick some strips under the snaps.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Only issue i'm having w/ my DT770s is that the head rest is ever so slightly hurting my head. BUT, I find issues with every set of headphones/sets i've ever had. I guess I just have a sensitive head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been thinking about trying to find some memory foam, stick some strips under the snaps.


The top or around ears? Have you tried tilting the headset so the band can adjust on top of your head? I know many people put the band in the middle or angled in the back, for me it's somewhere between those two spots.

I don't know what material is used in the headband but I am loving these earcups!!!


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> The top or around ears? Have you tried tilting the headset so the band can adjust on top of your head? I know many people put the band in the middle or angled in the back, for me it's somewhere between those two spots.


The band. The cans themselves are great, it's just the damn headband. I find myself moving it back & forth every 30 minutes or so. It's a pressure thing, idk... It's easy enough to take the cover off, so it should be pretty easy to fluff it up a bit. Could probably razor some slices off of my memory foam pillow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Hm, I guess I was a bit imprecise, my bad. I meant literally higher, not "much higher."
> 
> But for what it's worth, Modi's max output level is only about 1.5 Vrms, lower even than Redbook "standard." Standard in quotes because levels are all over the place nobody really follows standards in the consumer space. That's higher than pretty much every portable device out there that's not a specialty audiophile product but in the range of many computers. It's also lower than most audiophile DACs, especially those of the non-portable variety.
> 
> Does the system output level even change the volume out of the Modi? I forget how that's handled in the OS over S/PDIF connections.


It does.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> The band. The cans themselves are great, it's just the damn headband. I find myself moving it back & forth every 30 minutes or so. It's a pressure thing, idk... It's easy enough to take the cover off, so it should be pretty easy to fluff it up a bit. Could probably razor some slices off of my memory foam pillow.


There was a custom band that someone made a while back, but I can't seem to find it. You could try even a small thin piece of memory foam to fit under the stock headband. I know there is a certain spot in the middle of my head that's pretty sensitive. Not to mention I wear a hair/head band about 80% of the time, so that can be a real interference.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> There was a custom band that someone made a while back, but I can't seem to find it. You could try even a small thin piece of memory foam to fit under the stock headband. I know there is a certain spot in the middle of my head that's pretty sensitive. Not to mention I wear a hair/head band about 80% of the time, so that can be a real interference.


Yupp, that's the plan. I'm going to bust out a new razor & take a sliver off of one of my memory pillows.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Yupp, that's the plan. I'm going to bust out a new razor & take a sliver off of one of my memory pillows.


Good stuff. Also that avatar man...Jesus.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good stuff. Also that avatar man...Jesus.






























best part, if I wubsmiley @ the top of a post, it looks like the smiley is loving on Miley's turkey thighs.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> best part, if I wubsmiley @ the top of a post, it looks like the smiley is loving on Miley's turkey thighs.


Dear god.

On a side note; how do you actually like your new setup? If you've already said so, I missed it







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Dear god.
> 
> On a side note; how do you actually like your new setup? If you've already said so, I missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's pretty nice. Modi was only a slight improvement over the Supreme FX Black Edition, which I sure would enrage some people on Headfi, because my ears be wack yo, or something... but yeah. Money well spent. I won't be sending these cans back like I've done the last 10 pairs.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It's pretty nice. Modi was only a slight improvement over the Supreme FX Black Edition, which I sure would enrage some people on Headfi, because my ears be wack yo, or something... but yeah. Money well spent. I won't be sending these cans back like I've done the last 10 pairs.


You know, most people consider a "noticeable" difference in audio being quite an improvement, as there's just way more stuff in the audio world where people just can't be sure or agree on if there's any difference or improvements at all.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> You know, most people consider a "noticeable" difference in audio being quite an improvement, as there's just way more stuff in the audio world where people just can't be sure or agree on if there's any difference or improvements at all.


Slight and noticeable are different, but yeah..

Going back and forth, the only real difference is the mids. Just shows where the supreme fx chips swing. The amp made a much larger difference than the modi dac.


----------



## pez

Thought you guys might find this interesting. Should make all the Sennheiser HD 800 users smile:


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thought you guys might find this interesting. Should make all the Sennheiser HD 800 users smile:
> 
> *snips YT link*


Yes, I saw that Sennheiser Factory tour a couple of days back, really makes me proud to be a HD800 owner.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yes, I saw that Sennheiser Factory tour a couple of days back, really makes me proud to be a HD800 owner.


Haha gives me an interest in them considering I didn't care much for them before







.


----------



## drez

Yeah HD800's grow on you, or make you hate your music and your equipment, or both. I am glad I stuck it out with them though. I think they were my 5th or 6th serious headphone, and when I first heard them I thought they sounded awful and had no idea what was so great about them.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha gives me an interest in them considering I didn't care much for them before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trudat, I see some talking about it in other forums that have this YT link on the Senn Factory tour. Only thing that is quite off-putting about the HD800 is the price.....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Yeah HD800's grow on you, or make you hate your music and your equipment, or both. I am glad I stuck it out with them though. I think they were my 5th or 6th serious headphone, and when I first heard them I thought they sounded awful and had no idea what was so great about them.


Really? In my case it was the opposite. I tried some CD's with it, on my Marantz CD5001 via coax digital cable to my iFi Micro iDSD and was blow away by the sound......and the soundstage. Such clarity, airiness and yet again, the soundstage, was simply next level for me. I don't see myself going back to gaming headsets anymore, though I do find the HX Cloud quite tolerable for games, movies and light music. The Razer Black Shark that I had sounded really bad in light of my recent acquisitions, hence I practically gave it away when I sold my Z623 bundled with it.

BTW, I'd gotten the LCD2 + Fostex HPA4 because I have two desks, and I wanted to have separate audio setups for both. I'd also wanted a planar mag headphones because I've heard so much about them. Hence, my decision to go with two relatively high end cans dynamic drivers and orthodynamic drivers.


----------



## mazui

HE-400's arrived yesterday, stayed up till 4AM giving them a thorough listening. To say I'm satisfied with them would be a gross understatement...


----------



## skupples

comparing $1,000 cans to headsets !


----------



## pez

Yeah, people said the same about the HD600 and 650 at one point, and I can agree to some extent, but at the same time, it takes a _really_ bad recording to make you unappreciative of a song you previously liked. I think as long as you know some of your music is not of 'god' tier, and you appreciate the nuances, resolution and detail of headphones starts to become irrelevant. I may just have to give them another try in a serious environment with the music I generally listen to.

The HD650 not only sound good to me, but have become a convenience. They're ridiculous well-rounded. Good soundstage for gaming, and just enough bass (for me) for literally every genre I listen to.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> comparing $1,000 cans to headsets !


Heh, I wasn't comparing them per se, just that before I'd gotten the HD800, I was pretty happy with the HX Cloud and Senn HD555 (with foam mod), the Black Shark was an impulse buy due to someone in another forum gushing at its high build quality and great bass. It was terribad, little to no mids and highs (rather flat) with bass overwhelming what little mids and highs.

To say that it was muddy sounding would be a gross understatement......it was simply BAD! The HX Cloud was more balanced, there is some bass emphasis, but even for music, it does a fair job. Bear in mind I'd usually use my 'serious' cans which was the HD555 for music (it was my very first serious headphones). After the HD800 purchase, followed closely by the LCD2, I'd began to reassess what sounded good to me, the HX Cloud is tolerable but the Black Shark sux and blows badly.

Besides, I'm know myself, I tend to go overboard when I get into something, like my keyboard acquisitions (in two years, I've amassed about 30 keyboards) so I'd prolly look at one or two more higher end cans before I sorta run out of steam, so to say.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Trudat, I see some talking about it in other forums that have this YT link on the Senn Factory tour. Only thing that is quite off-putting about the HD800 is the price.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? In my case it was the opposite. I tried some CD's with it, on my Marantz CD5001 via coax digital cable to my iFi Micro iDSD and was blow away by the sound......and the soundstage. Such clarity, airiness and yet again, the soundstage, was simply next level for me. I don't see myself going back to gaming headsets anymore, though I do find the HX Cloud quite tolerable for games, movies and light music. The Razer Black Shark that I had sounded really bad in light of my recent acquisitions, hence I practically gave it away when I sold my Z623 bundled with it.
> 
> BTW, I'd gotten the LCD2 + Fostex HPA4 because I have two desks, and I wanted to have separate audio setups for both. I'd also wanted a planar mag headphones because I've heard so much about them. Hence, my decision to go with two relatively high end cans dynamic drivers and orthodynamic drivers.


For me I think I went from Grado RS1i to Audez'e LCD2.1 to Audeze 2.2 to Hifiman HE-6 to HD800 I recently had a chance to hear Oppo PM2 which were pretty impressive for the price. Could be a nice portable headphone

LCD-2 to HD800 directly was too much of a change for me, at least from solid state equipment. HE-6 to HD800 was a bit easier

You may have struck it lucky with your HD800 setup - that or you were ready for the sound they have.


----------



## pez

I used to be in love with my Grados. I relistened to a few different pairs at the meet I went to and did that 'what did I ever see in these?' kinda stare.


----------



## drez

Haha I have had similar experience. GS1's at meet were unlistenable. Sometimes I am tempted to try some of the boutique Grados like Magnum or Turbulent-X though.


----------



## skupples

I would have no issue with blowing a few Benjis on some REALLY nice cans, but I would need to try them w/o dealing with the buy / return amazon game.

hmm... wonder if South Florida ever does any audio meets, outside of car audio. Those are on every block on the weekend.

in other news, lol'd hard @ a Best Buy radio commercial today "For all the serious video and audiophiles, come down to our new custom room, fit with BOSE & Belkin!" I wasn't even aware Belkin made speakers, I thought they were all routers n stuff.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I used to be in love with my Grados. I relistened to a few different pairs at the meet I went to and did that 'what did I ever see in these?' kinda stare.


at one point about 8 months ago, I had pretty much every major company's flagship headphones (HD800, TH900, T1, PS1000, HE-6, and SR-009's) I've since sold off everything but my HD800's, TH900's and my Stax that are currently in their box since I don't have the 727 anymore (it quit working and has been in for repair for 6 months now lol)
The Grado's were IMO, easily the worst of the bunch. I never EVER had an "OMG" moment wearing them. I had tons of different amps from woo, burson, grace designs etc. I've since settled on the oppo and sold off all my other amps. The Grado's just never did it for me.... The senns and the Fostex's though, I enjoy them every day!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Funny thing is, my friend is an audiophile, he's been an audiophile since I first got to know him some 30 years back. Anyway, I'd once asked him why he'd not gone into headphones and his response was basically that sound via headphones seems to float around in and above his head. The sound was never good enough to match a well set up stereo speaker system. He'd even said that should the day come that a pair of headphones could give the kind of sound and imaging that a pair of high end speakers could give, he'd dump his audiophile setup and go into headamps and cans.

I guess it has to do with expectations, and perhaps, the kind of sound one's ears want after decades of training them to pick up on imaging and sound with audiophile grade home audio setups. I'm glad I'd not followed his philosophy, I'd have ended up in the poor house years ago....









Edit - As is my habit, I've already collected a few cans: HD800, LCD2.2, DT990/600 Premium, ATH-AD700X and the HD555 (with the foam mod I might add). In discussion with a seller about the HD700, might approach the T1 seller as well. Buuuut, I'm trying my best not to go overboard with audio stuff.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would have no issue with blowing a few Benjis on some REALLY nice cans, but I would need to try them w/o dealing with the buy / return amazon game.
> 
> hmm... wonder if South Florida ever does any audio meets, outside of car audio. Those are on every block on the weekend.
> 
> in other news, lol'd hard @ a Best Buy radio commercial today "For all the serious video and audiophiles, come down to our new custom room, fit with BOSE & Belkin!" I wasn't even aware Belkin made speakers, I thought they were all routers n stuff.


The only thing Bose I can somewhat recommend is their Bluetooth speakers (though they are expensive). My mom has one of the Wave radio things, too. I have to admit for it's size, it's sound is impressive. Their headphones on the other hand don't match up, however.

You should be able to find a meet in FL, though. Head-fi has a section announcing and requesting interest, so if you have an account, you could post an interest check thread. Do you know if you have any hi-fi stores around you? Or within a reasonable radius?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> at one point about 8 months ago, I had pretty much every major company's flagship headphones (HD800, TH900, T1, PS1000, HE-6, and SR-009's) I've since sold off everything but my HD800's, TH900's and my Stax that are currently in their box since I don't have the 727 anymore (it quit working and has been in for repair for 6 months now lol)
> The Grado's were IMO, easily the worst of the bunch. I never EVER had an "OMG" moment wearing them. I had tons of different amps from woo, burson, grace designs etc. I've since settled on the oppo and sold off all my other amps. The Grado's just never did it for me.... The senns and the Fostex's though, I enjoy them every day!


TBH, I never heard the Grados on a proper tube amp. I tried them on a WA7 at the meet, and honestly, the WA7 was nice for something like the HD600 or 650, but really lacked a true warmth that was necessary for cans like the K7xx or Grado series. The tube amp that Tjj had (his DIY one) sounded quite a bit better, and turned the HD600 into a completely different set of cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Funny thing is, my friend is an audiophile, he's been an audiophile since I first got to know him some 30 years back. Anyway, I'd once asked him why he'd not gone into headphones and his response was basically that sound via headphones seems to float around in and above his head. The sound was never good enough to match a well set up stereo speaker system. He'd even said that should the day come that a pair of headphones could give the kind of sound and imaging that a pair of high end speakers could give, he'd dump his audiophile setup and go into headamps and cans.
> 
> I guess it has to do with expectations, and perhaps, the kind of sound one's ears want after decades of training them to pick up on imaging and sound with audiophile grade home audio setups. I'm glad I'd not followed his philosophy, I'd have ended up in the poor house years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - As is my habit, I've already collected a few cans: HD800, LCD2.2, DT990/600 Premium, ATH-AD700X and the HD555 (with the foam mod I might add). In discussion with a seller about the HD700, might approach the T1 seller as well. Buuuut, I'm trying my best not to go overboard with audio stuff.


Yeah. Ironically enough, I'm using a 'good enough' speaker setup for me. I've got a pair of vintage speakers running on a pretty 'meh' stereo receiver. They do their job, but I like the intimacy of the headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I would have no issue with blowing a few Benjis on some REALLY nice cans, but I would need to try them w/o dealing with the buy / return amazon game.
> 
> hmm... wonder if South Florida ever does any audio meets, outside of car audio. Those are on every block on the weekend.
> 
> in other news, lol'd hard @ a Best Buy radio commercial today "For all the serious video and audiophiles, come down to our new custom room, fit with BOSE & Belkin!" I wasn't even aware Belkin made speakers, I thought they were all routers n stuff.


That makes perfect sense.

Florida is where all the old moderately wealthy retirees live.

Think about it. Everyone is deaf tone, and everyone has the money to hire a contractor to install bose in wall speakers.

And if not, all the old people remember when Belkin was decent and are probably unaware that belkin basically does not even exist anymore.

Brilliant I say.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Funny thing is, my friend is an audiophile, he's been an audiophile since I first got to know him some 30 years back. Anyway, I'd once asked him why he'd not gone into headphones and his response was basically that sound via headphones seems to float around in and above his head. The sound was never good enough to match a well set up stereo speaker system. He'd even said that should the day come that a pair of headphones could give the kind of sound and imaging that a pair of high end speakers could give, he'd dump his audiophile setup and go into headamps and cans.
> 
> I guess it has to do with expectations, and perhaps, the kind of sound one's ears want after decades of training them to pick up on imaging and sound with audiophile grade home audio setups. I'm glad I'd not followed his philosophy, I'd have ended up in the poor house years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit - As is my habit, I've already collected a few cans: HD800, LCD2.2, DT990/600 Premium, ATH-AD700X and the HD555 (with the foam mod I might add). In discussion with a seller about the HD700, might approach the T1 seller as well. Buuuut, I'm trying my best not to go overboard with audio stuff.


Yeup.

Speakers > headphones.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thought you guys might find this interesting. Should make all the Sennheiser HD 800 users smile:


nice! Thanks for sharing +rep


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


[quote name="pez" url="/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/27650_50#post_23236711"]
The only thing Bose I can somewhat recommend is their Bluetooth speakers (though they are expensive).  My mom has one of the Wave radio things, too.  I have to admit for it's size, it's sound is impressive.  Their headphones on the other hand don't match up, however.

You should be able to find a meet in FL, though.  Head-fi has a section announcing and requesting interest, so if you have an account, you could post an interest check thread.  Do you know if you have any hi-fi stores around you? Or within a reasonable radius?
TBH, I never heard the Grados on a proper tube amp.  I tried them on a WA7 at the meet, and honestly, the WA7 was nice for something like the HD600 or 650, but really lacked a true warmth that was necessary for cans like the K7xx or Grado series.  The tube amp that Tjj had (his DIY one) sounded quite a bit better, and turned the HD600 into a completely different set of cans.
Yeah.  Ironically enough, I'm using a 'good enough' speaker setup for me.  I've got a pair of vintage speakers running on a pretty 'meh' stereo receiver.  They do their job, but I like the intimacy of the headphone.[/quote]





Yeah... My Cadillac has a BOSE system. It took about 9 months for the speakers to start crackling, and for the 8.23563454234356 inch infinite bezel subwoofer to go pop, which turned into an excuse to rip the JL W7s out of my Mazda 6 & put them into the Lac.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That makes perfect sense.
> 
> Florida is where all the old moderately wealthy retirees live.
> 
> Think about it. Everyone is deaf tone, and everyone has the money to hire a contractor to install bose in wall speakers.
> 
> And if not, all the old people remember when Belkin was decent and are probably unaware that belkin basically does not even exist anymore.
> 
> Brilliant I say.






Florida, at least South florida, isn't quite the stereotypical place it use to be. The old people are being pushed north, and to western states, due to increases in cost in living. Florida is pretty much only where the wealthy old people go now. If you want to retire in Florida, and you aren't wealthy, you're pretty much stuck living in-land, and in-land florida sucks just as much as any other land locked state.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> nice! Thanks for sharing +rep


Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:



Yeah... My Cadillac has a BOSE system. It took about 9 months for the speakers to start crackling, and for the 8.23563454234356 inch infinite bezel subwoofer to go pop, which turned into an excuse to rip the JL W7s out of my Mazda 6 & put them into the Lac.









Florida, at least South florida, isn't quite the stereotypical place it use to be. The old people are being pushed north, and to western states, due to increases in cost in living. Florida is pretty much only where the wealthy old people go now. If you want to retire in Florida, and you aren't wealthy, you're pretty much stuck living in-land, and in-land florida sucks just as much as any other land locked state.

Yeah my stock sound in my car is surprisingly good. And there's no sub. I'll actually be sad the day I have to replace things in it :/.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Curious how the Schiit Fulla performs versus the E10K since they're similarly priced.





Also, besides common recs. (Magni/Modi or Vali/Modi, O2/ODAC), what would be a decent combo for HD 600s as well as HE-400s?

I haven't upgraded my amp/dac ever so I'm looking for the next upgrade.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Curious how the Schiit Fulla performs versus the E10K since they're similarly priced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, besides common recs. (Magni/Modi or Vali/Modi, O2/ODAC), what would be a decent combo for HD 600s as well as HE-400s?
> 
> I haven't upgraded my amp/dac ever so I'm looking for the next upgrade.


The Audio GD NFB-15 is $250, or $270 with the TCXO upgrade, and is usually said to be a superior amp and DAC to the ODAC/Objective2 and Schiit Modi/Magni.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Yep, I'm curious about the Schiit Fulla as well since I'd need a Dac/amp for my HTPC.....would like to bypass my AV receiver for those times I want to use a headphones. Besides, bypassing the receiver would save me some energy/cash in the long run. My only concern is whether it'd be sufficiently powerful for a Beyerdynamic DT990/600.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yep, I'm curious about the Schiit Fulla as well since I'd need a Dac/amp for my HTPC.....would like to bypass my AV receiver for those times I want to use a headphones. Besides, bypassing the receiver would save me some energy/cash in the long run. My only concern is whether it'd be sufficiently powerful for a Beyerdynamic DT990/600.


Do you currently have the headphones? If so, what do you use with it now?

Schiit Fulla is rated for 40 mW (per channel) into 300 ohms, which works out into 20 mW for 600 ohms. The Beyer models are specified at around 96 dB SPL / 1 mW input, or 109 dB SPL if given 20 mW.

For most people not using heavier subtractive EQ and not trying to listen to classical or jazz (or other) music that has been mastered with a very high dynamic range at a level that approaches loud concert halls, this should be enough.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Audio GD NFB-15 is $250, or $270 with the TCXO upgrade, and is usually said to be a superior amp and DAC to the ODAC/Objective2 and Schiit Modi/Magni.


Thanks a lot, will take a look.

Might just have to go with which one is cheapest







with prices of these amps/dacs.


----------



## skupples

what was that FLAC streaming service that y'all recommended the other day? Something about 30 days free trial. I need to rip some HQ Jimi Hendrix for the car







Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland = still makes me all warm and fuzzy after 100 + entire record listens.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Do you currently have the headphones? If so, what do you use with it now?
> 
> Schiit Fulla is rated for 40 mW (per channel) into 300 ohms, which works out into 20 mW for 600 ohms. The Beyer models are specified at around 96 dB SPL / 1 mW input, or 109 dB SPL if given 20 mW.
> 
> For most people not using heavier subtractive EQ and not trying to listen to classical or jazz (or other) music that has been mastered with a very high dynamic range at a level that approaches loud concert halls, this should be enough.


Thanks for the insightful info, I've pulled the trigger on the Fulla, will try to find out how long it'd take to reach me as I'm in Asia.

Presently, I use the DT990/600 on my Fostex HPA4 with high gain enabled which provided a nice boost in volume, easily powerful enough for the DT990/600. I sometimes swap it to my iFi Micro iDSD which is easily powerful enough for it (I believe the Micro iDSD is powerful enough even for the power hungry HiFiMan HE-6). ````


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what was that FLAC streaming service that y'all recommended the other day? Something about 30 days free trial. I need to rip some HQ Jimi Hendrix for the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland = still makes me all warm and fuzzy after 100 + entire record listens.


I'm interested in this, I don't remember seeing any posts about it but I need this in my life!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Guys, I need some opinions quick, I can land a pair of Mr Speakers Mad Dog 3.2 for 200USD, it has about 7 months of warranty left. I like the idea of a pair of cheap planar mags....worth getting?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> what was that FLAC streaming service that y'all recommended the other day? Something about 30 days free trial. I need to rip some HQ Jimi Hendrix for the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimi Hendrix Electric Ladyland = still makes me all warm and fuzzy after 100 + entire record listens.


I believe TIDAL is what you are looking for (tidalhifi.com)


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'm interested in this, I don't remember seeing any posts about it but I need this in my life!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I believe TIDAL is what you are looking for (tidalhifi.com)


yupp, that was the one.

My CD stash is just, well, I did a terrible job maintaining them. Multiple CDs in the same case, missing CDs, reflective backing coming off = data corruption = no play









This time of year always makes me want to bust out the Jimi Hendrix for some reason.


----------



## pez

Of course they don't let you browse their library. Or at least not easily.


----------



## phillyd

Getting a turntable for Christmas. I can get the Marantz TT42P for about $175, and the Denon DP-300F for about $290. Which is a better buy? Or is there something else I should get instead?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Speakers > headphones.


Yup.


----------



## skupples

I thought someone said Tidal had a free 30 day trial. They want me to give them info w/o ever looking @ their goods... Yet again more proof that hipsters are easily parted w/ their money.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I personally don't see the (practical) point of a FLAC streaming service but hey......


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> I personally don't see the (practical) point of a FLAC streaming service but hey......


I don't see the viability of a little known service not giving out at least a 7 day trial, or even allowing you to view their library w/o giving them money first.

It's doomed to failure.


----------



## chinesekiwi

well, that too....

Spotify Premium at high quality at ~320 kbps Ogg Vorbis is more than overkill bitrate wise...


----------



## Gilles3000

Deezer Elite also offers FLAC streaming, but sadly only in the US and at a hefty $20/month.


----------



## caenlen

Can someone recommend me a DAC/AMP for my ATH-AD 900x Audio Technica cans? I have never owned a DAC/AMP before, how does it work, I just plug USB DAC into my PC, AMP into my DAC, and headphone into my AMP? All I need to do?


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone recommend me a DAC/AMP for my ATH-AD 900x Audio Technica cans? I have never owned a DAC/AMP before, how does it work, I just plug USB DAC into my PC, AMP into my DAC, and headphone into my AMP? All I need to do?


And turn the volume up to 11









At your own risk of course. Though 5-6 might be more reasonable and less damaging to your hearing


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> And turn the volume up to 11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At your own risk of course. Though 5-6 might be more reasonable and less damaging to your hearing


Thank you, can you recommend me a DAC/AMP combo under $200 total, for an Audio Technica ATH-AD900x, which is what I own.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Thank you, can you recommend me a DAC/AMP combo under $200 total, for an Audio Technica ATH-AD900x, which is what I own.


The AD900X is extremely easy to drive, being low impedance and having like 100 dB/mW efficiency or so. I have the closed version, A900X. I have yet to try amping it but I did notice the benefit of a good DAC which was obvious (X-Fi Titanium HD sound card). Most of my listening is done at 30-40% volume so yeah... an amp probably isn't necessary lol. A FiiO E10K would be plenty.


----------



## skupples

ignoring TIDAL emails long enough = they make it known you get 7 whole days for free! (after giving them billing info, cuz you know... make bank off of people forgetting!)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought someone said Tidal had a free 30 day trial. They want me to give them info w/o ever looking @ their goods... Yet again more proof that hipsters are easily parted w/ their money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> I personally don't see the (practical) point of a FLAC streaming service but hey......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> well, that too....
> 
> Spotify Premium at high quality at ~320 kbps Ogg Vorbis is more than overkill bitrate wise...


I love my music in lossless, but for streaming? Spotify is damn hard to beat at it's streaming rate. Especially in my car. You want to eat up more of my limited data, and then at that, not really offer 97% of users a benefit over Spotify. And I doubt they have the liibrary of Spotify.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I love my music in lossless, but for streaming? Spotify is damn hard to beat at it's streaming rate. Especially in my car. You want to eat up more of my limited data, and then at that, not really offer 97% of users a benefit over Spotify. And I doubt they have the liibrary of Spotify.


exactly, and Spotify actually gives you a preview before diving in w/ a CC #.

I rather get on Ebay, or go to the local record store & pickup these classic tracks on CD.








or... or! I could go into the attic & bust out the vinyl.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I've been using Spotify for almost two years now, and haven't had a single issue with them. I was bummed when they started charging tax, but oh well. It's such a convenience for the exposure to new music it gives me without having to get trolled by YouTube famewhores, and just the mainstream crap you have to sit through with a lot of other modern stuff (Pandora I'm looking at you).

Also, I invested in a vinyl player for Xmas that I was going to use to rip some vinyl to lossless, and am just too lazy. I have all of the stuff I have on vinyl on CD or from digital stores, but there's just certain albums I feel I need a vinyl version of







.


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've been using Spotify for almost two years now, and haven't had a single issue with them. I was bummed when they started charging tax, but oh well. It's such a convenience for the exposure to new music it gives me without having to get trolled by YouTube famewhores, and just the mainstream crap you have to sit through with a lot of other modern stuff (Pandora I'm looking at you).
> 
> Also, I invested in a vinyl player for Xmas that I was going to use to rip some vinyl to lossless, and am just too lazy. I have all of the stuff I have on vinyl on CD or from digital stores, but there's just certain albums I feel I need a vinyl version of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .






Pandora = Listening to 60s music one minute, and the next minute NIckelback starts playing.









even w/ a premium account.


----------



## pez

Yeah, Pandora is cool in concept, but compared to Spotify, it offers absolutely nothing of use to me. Spotify has 'Discover' and they also have a radio station type of feature. Not to mention the Spotify app on every platform I've used it on gets better and better. Hell, it's even brilliant on Linux.


----------



## phillyd

I've never cared for streaming music of any kind. I'm too picky. Luckily my best friend has similar taste and together we usually find plenty of new music to listen to.


----------



## Arizonian

I've been comparing TidalHiFi against Spotify and I can't hear the difference. Tried different songs flipping between the two. If I could tell the difference other than volume it might be worth the extra $$ but I can't justify it unless I'm missing something? _Maybe I need to be a 'yuppie'._

Already canceled it before I forgot, thanks skups.









One thing I heard was a couple skips while listening to 'Camera Eye' by Rush, like a record being played and the needled skipped over a scratch. Wonder if that's Tidalhifi or just a couple of internet lags I experienced. Didn't hear it in any other songs though. So I'll chalk it up to anomaly.

Going to keep using Tidal for the rest of the duration. I share Spotify with my son who uses it most of the time on me.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've been comparing TidalHiFi against Spotify and I can't hear the difference. Tried different songs flipping between the two. If I could tell the difference other than volume it might be worth the extra $$ but I can't justify it unless I'm missing something? _Maybe I need to be a '*hipster*'._
> 
> Already canceled it before I forgot, thanks skups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I heard was a couple skips while listening to 'Camera Eye' by Rush, like a record being played and the needled skipped over a scratch. Wonder if that's Tidalhifi or just a couple of internet lags I experienced. Didn't hear it in any other songs though. So I'll chalk it up to anomaly.
> 
> Going to keep using Tidal for the rest of the duration. I share Spotify with my son who uses it most of the time on me.


FTFY


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Guys, I need some opinions quick, I can land a pair of Mr Speakers Mad Dog 3.2 for 200USD, it has about 7 months of warranty left. I like the idea of a pair of cheap planar mags....worth getting?


I've heard good things about those, and they punch well above their weight. I've not heard them personally, and don't recall anyone in this thread actually owning them. I think it's worth a shot, especially at that cheap price. Look online for reviews, see how they stack up and at what price they were reviewed at (I think in excess of $400 normally)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Getting a turntable for Christmas. I can get the Marantz TT42P for about $175, and the Denon DP-300F for about $290. Which is a better buy? Or is there something else I should get instead?
> Yup.


tj is the best to answer that. Whilst looking for a receiver, an audio store owner said to me they were produced in the Damme factory, all that's different is that the marrantz is more bass centric, whilst the Denon is more mid centric.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Tj is the best to answer that. Whilst looking for a receiver, an audio store owner said to me they were produced in the Damme factory, all that's different is that the marrantz is more bass centric, whilst the Denon is more mid centric.


Got his attention via pm, he said to get the Marantz. I'll put my order in soon


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Got his attention via pm, he said to get the Marantz. I'll put my order in soon


cool beans


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Whilst looking for a receiver, an audio store owner said to me they were produced in the Damme factory, all that's different is that the marrantz is more bass centric, whilst the Denon is more mid centric.


Yeah, but I would be very careful.

Marantz has lots of little factions withing the company.

Some factions make great stuff. Others................ehhhhhh not so much.

75% of marantz stuff is actually high-centric. Only the stuff that is *actually* made in england is bass-centric.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I've heard good things about those, and they punch well above their weight. I've not heard them personally, and don't recall anyone in this thread actually owning them. I think it's worth a shot, especially at that cheap price. Look online for reviews, see how they stack up and at what price they were reviewed at (I think in excess of $400 normally)
> tj is the best to answer that. Whilst looking for a receiver, an audio store owner said to me they were produced in the Damme factory, all that's different is that the marrantz is more bass centric, whilst the Denon is more mid centric.


Tjj and I heard a pair of them, and I remember them being nice and bassy, but it didn't strike me as anything special. Tjj mentioned it wasn't really paired very well, either.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but I would be very careful.
> 
> Marantz has lots of little factions withing the company.
> 
> Some factions make great stuff. Others................ehhhhhh not so much.
> 
> 75% of marantz stuff is actually high-centric. Only the stuff that is *actually* made in england is bass-centric.


Cool - so why did you recommend the marrantz for him?
Would be useful to know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tjj and I heard a pair of them, and I remember them being nice and bassy, but it didn't strike me as anything special. Tjj mentioned it wasn't really paired very well, either.


ah cool!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Cool - so why did you recommend the marrantz for him?
> Would be useful to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah cool!


A couple of reasons.

1: I am not a fan of denon turn tables in general.

They really sound like they were made just so that denon could say they had a TT.

2: I am not sure if I hear the exact model philyd is looking at or something very similar, but it was a marantz TT and it sounded Ok.

Marantz has been building TTs since the dawn of time it seems like and they know where they can make fiscal cut backs and where they can't. I feel like generally they make a better TT at the entry level point regardless of which model it is.

3: price.

In this particular case, the marantz was 100 bucks less than the other options he was looking at.

No matter how you slice it, the marantz was the best option.

I will repeat myself though. I do not recommend anyone gets an entry level turn table like this.

The whole idea of getting a turn table is to have sound quality that is undeniably better than digital audio.

To truly achieve this, it takes a lot of money.

For instance. For another couple hundred bucks, philyd could have just gotten some fairly high end dac and had great sound.

A decent dac will beat a lot of cheapo turn tables.

To get that "next level" sound from a turn table, you need a plain belt driven turn table that has a decent motor. No automatic arm, no built in phonostage. Just a plain TT.

A lot of times you can get an old technics turn table from ebay or something.

Then you need a good strong plinth. Then you need an after market arm, then you need an aftermarket cartridge, then you need a good phonostage, then you need good tone arm wire, then you need a good preamp.

It starts to add up in a real hurry.

That's why you do not see a hell of a lot of people running around with turn tables anymore. 90% of people with turn tables would actually get better sound if they sell their crap and get a decent dac.

This is why you do not see me with a turn table. I have not accumulated enough cash nor have I decided on a decent setup.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tjj and I heard a pair of them, and I remember them being nice and bassy, but it didn't strike me as anything special. Tjj mentioned it wasn't really paired very well, either.


Yeah.

Even still though, I think the denon D2Ks are better.

Used D2Ks I wanna say are right around that 200 USD mark as well.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Is it me or its super hard to tell the difference between HD 598 and ATH-M50?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Is it me or its super hard to tell the difference between HD 598 and ATH-M50?


It's only you.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It's only you.


What to do?

I am trying all kind of music.

I can say which is better and what is different.

I mean even if there is a difference other then the better sound stage off HD 598 everything else makes no difference.


----------



## chinesekiwi

uhhhhh...one's bass light, the other is bass emphasised.....one's got a good size soundstage, the other a small one.....


----------



## pez

I forget; how is the HD598 bass supposed to be vs the HD600? I scrapped the HD600 b/c of it's 'stock' bass performance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I forget; how is the HD598 bass supposed to be vs the HD600? I scrapped the HD600 b/c of it's 'stock' bass performance.


The HD 598 is supposed to be more bass-light.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> uhhhhh...one's bass light, the other is bass emphasised.....one's got a good size soundstage, the other a small one.....


lol yeah his impressions are very surprising. I haven't heard the HD 598 but I have heard the M50 which has next to no sound stage, piercing treble, heavy bass, and I find the mids to be somewhat recessed. Not enjoyable to me at all, how people enjoy headphones with V-shaped sound signatures is beyond me.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HD 598 is supposed to be more bass-light.
> lol yeah his impressions are very surprising. I haven't heard the HD 598 but I have heard the M50 which has next to no sound stage, piercing treble, heavy bass, and I find the mids to be somewhat recessed. Not enjoyable to me at all, how people enjoy headphones with V-shaped sound signatures is beyond me.


How can you taste good food when u never had some? I got my M50 1 year ago and HD 598 recently. I like HD 598 in BF4 a lot more but for most music its hard to tell the good or the bad. There is a difference but how can you say one is better then the other.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How can you taste good food when u never had some? I got my M50 1 year ago and HD 598 recently. I like HD 598 in BF4 a lot more but for most music its hard to tell the good or the bad. There is a difference but how can you say one is better then the other.


Well you form your own opinions, I was just implying that both headphones probably sound totally different, since they have a very different frequency response and sound signature (V-shaped M50 vs neutralish HD 598). Which is better is mostly subjective. I personally prefer more neutral headphones. But regardless of this preference, I think the difference would be big.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> How can you taste good food when u never had some? I got my M50 1 year ago and HD 598 recently. I like HD 598 in BF4 a lot more but for most music its hard to tell the good or the bad. There is a difference but how can you say one is better then the other.


Probably your amp.

It's kind of tinny sounding which might counteract the warm sound on the hd598s


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Probably your amp.
> 
> It's kind of tinny sounding which might counteract the warm sound on the hd598s


I have Audioengine D1.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol yeah his impressions are very surprising. I haven't heard the HD 598 but I have heard the M50 which has next to no sound stage, piercing treble, heavy bass, and I find the mids to be somewhat recessed. Not enjoyable to me at all, how people enjoy headphones with V-shaped sound signatures is beyond me.


It's interesting that you think the M50 has "piercing treble". I never thought it was bad enough to call it piercing. Present? Definitely, but then again that could have something to do with my different pads or my T1 (tubes).

As for V-shaped sound signatures, I think it is because more people find them to be a "fun" sound signature (which they are in my opinion) as opposed to something more neutral and accurate to the recording.


----------



## K4IKEN

I figured I'd come here since I don't want to start a new thread, but do any of yall have experience with the FiiO E10K? I currently have a pair of Sennheiser HD 428 and a Xonar DG, go easy on me I'm starting out







, but I want this to be my future set-up and was wondering If anyone has experience with either. Thanks yall..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It's interesting that you think the M50 has "piercing treble". I never thought it was bad enough to call it piercing. Present? Definitely, but then again that could have something to do with my different pads or my T1 (tubes).
> 
> As for V-shaped sound signatures, I think it is because more people find them to be a "fun" sound signature (which they are in my opinion) as opposed to something more neutral and accurate to the recording.


The treble was a little bit hotter than I like, also it was unamped when I listened to it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The treble was a little bit hotter than I like, also it was unamped when I listened to it.


That's fair. Probably just a matter of where/how you listen to them then.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I loooove the m50's (and m50x's) for their playful sound, but I also love Shure 44-7 carts on my turntables (although I'm currently running Stanton 680's because they were free with my decks)... Which focus on the bass and treble even more. I would consider elliptical stylii carts, but those don't play very well with what I use my decks for or the STR8-150's straight tonearms. Mmm, super-OEM turntables ^-^ ...Not for audiophiles though









I might even contemplate concorde (or even Shure whitelabel) carts, but those are rather pricey.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/id9W5kJgj

Got a couple of headband covers for my Q701's to try and make the bumps a bit more comfy.


----------



## pez

That looks pretty nifty; where'd ya get 'em from?


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That looks pretty nifty; where'd ya get 'em from?


Ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hand-Woven-Pure-Wool-Headband-Cushion-For-AKG-K701-K702-Q701-Headphones-/261445245520?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cdf59da50


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I had a beyerdynamic one (headband foam attachment thing lol) for my Denon headphones. They helped, but I quickly found out that they were ruining the leather/pleather on the denons


----------



## mazui

I just got a pair of Xiaomi Pistons, needed a replacement for my S4i's (left channel was dead, second time I've had that problem with the S4's) and they were so highly touted for only $30, figured why the heck not. First plugged them into my iPod, as that's my intended source for these (and my Nexus 5, but I don't do much listening with that). Initial impressions... they sound like $30 headphones. Kinda sounds like my head is underwater... bass is super boomy (not teeth-rattling boomy... more like bass drum in a hangar boomy) and tends to overpower everything else. Surprisingly, the highs were relatively clear and detailed considering the bass emphasis. Mids seemed kind of... flat, I guess? Covering the rear ports balanced out the sound, but the bass presence dropped significantly to the point where I felt it was definitely lacking.

Plugging them into an amp provided a better experience. Bass tightened up and was no longer overpowering, highs became a little more defined, but the mids still remained a bit too flat for my liking.

They're not awful, but I honestly don't see what the hype is about. I'll let them burn in for a while and revisit them, and maybe try the foam mod, but I certainly don't think they contend with $100 earphones or even $60 earphones.

I will say though that the build quality and overall look and feel is superb. They look and feel better than any other IEM I've used, and I'm almost afraid to wear these in public because they look much more expensive than they are. The packaging is really nice as well. Mine didn't smell like chocolate though, just silicone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I had a beyerdynamic one (headband foam attachment thing lol) for my Denon headphones. They helped, but I quickly found out that they were ruining the leather/pleather on the denons


I've got the same on my HE-400's and I could tell right when I put them on that the leather underneath was going to be messed up whenever I end up taking off the pad. Oh well, I value comfort and usability over resell value









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Thank you, can you recommend me a DAC/AMP combo under $200 total, for an Audio Technica ATH-AD900x, which is what I own.


I didn't see a response to your question, so I'll chime in. I'm currently using an Audioengine D1 and I'm pretty pleased with it. $160 and it sounds great, powers my HE-400's and HD570's just fine, it's nice and small, and the pre-outs on the back are nice. I have it hooked up to an Onkyo receiver for when I want to listen through speakers.

Before I settled on the Audioengine D1, I was also looking at the Maverick Audio D1 for $149. I think I would have preferred the Maverick after using the Audioengine, but the Audioengine is still great and I don't regret the purchase.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazui*
> 
> I just got a pair of Xiaomi Pistons, needed a replacement for my S4i's (left channel was dead, second time I've had that problem with the S4's) and they were so highly touted for only $30, figured why the heck not. First plugged them into my iPod, as that's my intended source for these (and my Nexus 5, but I don't do much listening with that). Initial impressions... they sound like $30 headphones. Kinda sounds like my head is underwater... bass is super boomy (not teeth-rattling boomy... more like bass drum in a hangar boomy) and tends to overpower everything else. Surprisingly, the highs were relatively clear and detailed considering the bass emphasis. Mids seemed kind of... flat, I guess? Covering the rear ports balanced out the sound, but the bass presence dropped significantly to the point where I felt it was definitely lacking.
> 
> Plugging them into an amp provided a better experience. Bass tightened up and was no longer overpowering, highs became a little more defined, but the mids still remained a bit too flat for my liking.
> 
> They're not awful, but I honestly don't see what the hype is about. I'll let them burn in for a while and revisit them, and maybe try the foam mod, but I certainly don't think they contend with $100 earphones or even $60 earphones.
> 
> I will say though that the build quality and overall look and feel is superb. They look and feel better than any other IEM I've used, and I'm almost afraid to wear these in public because they look much more expensive than they are. The packaging is really nice as well. Mine didn't smell like chocolate though, just silicone.
> I've got the same on my HE-400's and I could tell right when I put them on that the leather underneath was going to be messed up whenever I end up taking off the pad. Oh well, I value comfort and usability over resell value
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see a response to your question, so I'll chime in. I'm currently using an Audioengine D1 and I'm pretty pleased with it. $160 and it sounds great, powers my HE-400's and HD570's just fine, it's nice and small, and the pre-outs on the back are nice. I have it hooked up to an Onkyo receiver for when I want to listen through speakers.
> 
> Before I settled on the Audioengine D1, I was also looking at the Maverick Audio D1 for $149. I think I would have preferred the Maverick after using the Audioengine, but the Audioengine is still great and I don't regret the purchase.


I recently got TTPOD T1E for $30 and they sound amazing.


----------



## OkanG

Okay, so I just got my package from Amazon from the mail today. Even though I specifically ordered the E9, I got a E09k Qogir with the mail.. Sigh.. The power cable was also wrong, but I luckily had something in the basement to power this up. I decided to try with the E7 anyway, and to my surprise, the E09k Qogir works with my E7 even though the interwebz specifically say it doesn't. Should I return the Qogir? How can I check everything is actually working correctly? When I remove my E7 from the E09k, it simply stops playing. That should be an indicator that they work together, right?


----------



## skupples

Send it back If they sent you the wrong thing. Justske sure to QQ on their live chat first so that you get a good 10-20% discount on your next purchase.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Send it back If they sent you the wrong thing. Justske sure to QQ on their live chat first so that you get a good 10-20% discount on your next purchase.


The thing is, I've wanted this one but decided not to get it because I read it wasn't compatible with my E7. Now that they sent the "wrong" one, and it works with my E7, I feel destined to keep it lol. It's the exact same price on their website anyways, so it's not like anyone messed up in that regard


----------



## pez

Well at least tell them so they can get it straightened out in their inventory. Inventory discrepancies go a long way and screw up a lot more than you think.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well at least tell them so they can get it straightened out in their inventory. Inventory discrepancies go a long way and screw up a lot more than you think.


I'd definitely do this, thanks for the tip


----------



## mazui

So, I let my Pistons burn in for a little while and decided to go ahead and do the foam mod while I was at it. They sound much better now, bass is still pretty strong but it has tightened up and no longer drowns everything else out. Mids have filled out a bit, still sound a little flat but there is a noticeable improvement. Highs seem a little clearer and maybe a touch warmer as well.

They still don't compete in the $100 range IMO, but certainly sound better than $30 earphones after the mod and some burn-in time. If they sounded like that out of the box, I'd easily pay $50-60 for them.

I also noticed that they're not particularly comfortable compared to other earphones I've used. Thinking about grabbing some foam tips and seeing if that helps any.


----------



## pez

Interesting. If they sound better in the highs, they definitely beat out the terrible Monster Turbines. Those things are great for EDM.........and nothing else. Speaking of 'EDM', here's another song for you guys:




As always I recommend at least Spotify to listen to things, but I know not everyone uses it.


----------



## pez

Well Spotify has their yearly review up. I guess the Brostep is strong in me







.


----------



## M4ng03z

Hey everyone,
Stumbled across this club and thought I'd join and introduce myself.
I'm currently finishing up my Bachelors in Music Business here in Nashville. I'm a PC Gamer, water cooler, and overclocker. Just recently picked up a pair of Sennheiser HD558s to replace my 5 year old HD280 PROs that were starting to wear out. I'm running them through a Focusrite Scarlett 2i4. Anyway, excited to see what pops up in this thread!


----------



## pez

Welcome! A lot of us just banter and moan about random stuff, but we're not a bad group of guys







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome! A lot of us just banter and moan about random stuff, but we're not a bad group of guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Agreed 100%!







This subforum is filled with some pretty good audio guys, a nicely balanced group who are pretty easy going. I've been to another forum where they are quite prejudiced against soundcard users. The moment you post about wanting to buy a soundcard, they see it as their personal mission to talk you out of it, one or two may even dis you for standing by your decision to stick with a soundcard.

Heck, when I asked about what I should be getting for my just acquired HD800 (then), I was told to go ODAC2+, I went with a more expensive iFi Micro iDSD because I'd read good feedback on the DAC/AMP combo in the local forums, and I'd acquired about 1.4TB of DSD64 files (which translates to a mere few thousand songs as a typical DSD64 song is about 130mb to about 200mb). Still, I have all those songs and having DSD capable DAC/AMP combos would help. Man, I can't tell you the amount of grief this guy gave me, dissed me whenever I'd post in the audio subforums, got to the point I reported to the admin to have my thread locked and bowed out of the audio subforums there. A couple of the audio guys in that forum wrote that they did not get why that guy had gone ballistic with me, but that he was a young testosterone filled guy who was pretty headstrong and self-opinionated. Honestly, reading his posts there, I suspect that he felt that he was an entrenched audio guru there, and having a HD800 himself, I guess he felt my buying a HD800, Audeze LCD2.2 and DT990 in addition to the Micro iDSD and Fostex HPA4 DAC/AMP combos in a span of under two months was somehow offensive to him, That he couldn't afford to buy the stuff I could somehow made me the enemy......or maybe he'd gotten up on the wrong side of the bed that day, I don't know, I ain't no psychoanalyst.









Whatever the case, he was a buzzkill and took some of the joy and energy I'd had when I bought all those stuff. I guess I got carried away somewhat with my audio upgrades (getting a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP combo as well as a Hifiman HE400) but that's just me, sort like how I'd gotten carried away with my mechanical keyboard purchases (I have about 30 mechanical keyboards now), but that's how I am. Sorry for this rather long rant, but it's therapy for me....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome! A lot of us just banter and moan about random stuff, but we're not a bad group of guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well if that is the case, then I will REALLY show you random banter.

There is a special place in hell for honda engineers. Seriously, I have been working on this damn civic for two months now and I swear I have broken, rounded, stripped, sheared, and snapped every damn bolt.

Why? Because the whole car is made from melted down soda cans. God forbid they add in another metal to make a stronger alloy. Nah man soda cans are strong enough.

Oh and who ever the genius was who wrapped the throttle cable all the way around the engine instead of making a straight shot to the throttle body is freaking ******ed. That thing is literally in the way of everything. It only needed to make a foot long journey from the pedal to the throttle body, but it is like 7 feet long and just does nothing but frustrates the crap out of everyone involved.

The best part is the timing belt tension pulley. What the hell were these people thinking. Instead of putting it on a hinge or using any other design in the history of forever, they decide to make it so that the pulley can move freely around the bolt.

So not only do you have to torque it down far enough to make sure the pulley does not come undone which would cause the whole engine to kill itself while you are driving.

But you also have to make sure you do not torque it down too tightly otherwise you will strip the soda can threads.

And once you have done that, you will try and take out the bolt to tap the hole, but...oh wait you can't because you will round out the soda can bolt head.

And don't you dare try to use a grip tite socket because you will snap the soda can bolt off in the soda can hole.

So now I gotta drill out all the soda cans from the engine and I have less than 8 inches of space to do it in.

Screw honda, screw FF cars, and screw all aluminum blocks.


----------



## King4x4

Haha I feel ya.

I am currently waiting for the Fulla Schiit to be back in stock to order one for my laptop (so I can at least play my Beyers).

Speaking of Audiophile Nerdgasm... Had a friend with an Odac and I had a Sound Blaster Z with a magni.... We decided on a test off to see which one is better.... We tested them on an AKG Q701, Beyer Pro 250ohm and Beyer 600ohm Premium.

Zero difference. Literally Zero Difference. Only difference one requires a motherboard and provides decent virtual surround and one provides decent portability but medicore virtual surround with the Razer software.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well if that is the case, then I will REALLY show you random banter.
> 
> There is a special place in hell for honda engineers. Seriously, I have been working on this damn civic for two months now and I swear I have broken, rounded, stripped, sheared, and snapped every damn bolt.
> 
> Why? Because the whole car is made from melted down soda cans. God forbid they add in another metal to make a stronger alloy. Nah man soda cans are strong enough.
> 
> Oh and who ever the genius was who wrapped the throttle cable all the way around the engine instead of making a straight shot to the throttle body is freaking ******ed. That thing is literally in the way of everything. It only needed to make a foot long journey from the pedal to the throttle body, but it is like 7 feet long and just does nothing but frustrates the crap out of everyone involved.
> 
> The best part is the timing belt tension pulley. What the hell were these people thinking. Instead of putting it on a hinge or using any other design in the history of forever, they decide to make it so that the pulley can move freely around the bolt.
> 
> So not only do you have to torque it down far enough to make sure the pulley does not come undone which would cause the whole engine to kill itself while you are driving.
> 
> But you also have to make sure you do not torque it down too tightly otherwise you will strip the soda can threads.
> 
> And once you have done that, you will try and take out the bolt to tap the hole, but...oh wait you can't because you will round out the soda can bolt head.
> 
> And don't you dare try to use a grip tite socket because you will snap the soda can bolt off in the soda can hole.
> 
> So now I gotta drill out all the soda cans from the engine and I have less than 8 inches of space to do it in.
> 
> Screw honda, screw FF cars, and screw all aluminum blocks.


Haha, my brother has access to vehicle inspection statistics on a global scale (work related).

Unfortunately he got the access *after* he bought a new car... You can guess if the car passed this years vehicle inspection


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Agreed 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This subforum is filled with some pretty good audio guys, a nicely balanced group who are pretty easy going. I've been to another forum where they are quite prejudiced against soundcard users. The moment you post about wanting to buy a soundcard, they see it as their personal mission to talk you out of it, one or two may even dis you for standing by your decision to stick with a soundcard.
> 
> Heck, when I asked about what I should be getting for my just acquired HD800 (then), I was told to go ODAC2+, I went with a more expensive iFi Micro iDSD because I'd read good feedback on the DAC/AMP combo in the local forums, and I'd acquired about 1.4TB of DSD64 files (which translates to a mere few thousand songs as a typical DSD64 song is about 130mb to about 200mb). Still, I have all those songs and having DSD capable DAC/AMP combos would help. Man, I can't tell you the amount of grief this guy gave me, dissed me whenever I'd post in the audio subforums, got to the point I reported to the admin to have my thread locked and bowed out of the audio subforums there. A couple of the audio guys in that forum wrote that they did not get why that guy had gone ballistic with me, but that he was a young testosterone filled guy who was pretty headstrong and self-opinionated. Honestly, reading his posts there, I suspect that he felt that he was an entrenched audio guru there, and having a HD800 himself, I guess he felt my buying a HD800, Audeze LCD2.2 and DT990 in addition to the Micro iDSD and Fostex HPA4 DAC/AMP combos in a span of under two months was somehow offensive to him, That he couldn't afford to buy the stuff I could somehow made me the enemy......or maybe he'd gotten up on the wrong side of the bed that day, I don't know, I ain't no psychoanalyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case, he was a buzzkill and took some of the joy and energy I'd had when I bought all those stuff. I guess I got carried away somewhat with my audio upgrades (getting a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP combo as well as a Hifiman HE400) but that's just me, sort like how I'd gotten carried away with my mechanical keyboard purchases (I have about 30 mechanical keyboards now), but that's how I am. Sorry for this rather long rant, but it's therapy for me....


I have told this story a couple of times. There are plenty of people who honestly believe that the HD800 is the worlds greatest headphone.

notice how I use the word believe. I did not say think, feel, assume, or any other word than believe. Why? Because to some people the HD800 is literally a religion.

The other religion is the O2 amp and Dac.

If you some how disrespect these two religions on head-fi......you're done.

Honestly you would get less hate is you dressed up a satan and waved a rainbow flag around in the middle of the Vatican.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Haha, my brother has access to vehicle inspection statistics on a global scale (work related). Unfortunately he got the access *after* he bought a new car... You can guess if the car passed this years vehicle inspection


You know what is really dumb about the inspection too. Our car obviously failed, but it failed for thing like the suspension was worn out and because there were holes in the muffler.

NOT because the head gasket was blow, not because the thermostat was dead, and not because the engine regularly overheated and was loosing a fair bit of oil everyday.

But because the car was feeling a bit too much feed back from the road.

Soooooooooo according to the great state of virginia, having your car blow up at 60 mhp (~100Kmph ) on the high way is perfectly safe, but having a slightly rougher ride is completely unsafe.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have told this story a couple of times. There are plenty of people who honestly believe that the HD800 is the worlds greatest headphone.
> 
> notice how I use the word believe. I did not say think, feel, assume, or any other word than believe. Why? Because to some people the HD800 is literally a religion.
> 
> The other religion is the O2 amp and Dac.
> 
> If you some how disrespect these two religions on head-fi......you're done.
> 
> Honestly you would get less hate is you dressed up a satan and waved a rainbow flag around in the middle of the Vatican.


That had me in stitches, the dressing up as satan and flag part.







I needed that, I know I tend to go overboard when I get into something, like my mechanical keyboard craze which I believed has finally run its course, so I'll still buy another mid-high end can or two, working on getting a HD700 (though it seems to be quite despised by just about all) though I believe I'd like its signature sound. The HE400 is for the fun factor due to DA BASS....while the Schiit Fulla is for my HTPC rig when I want to bypass my receiver, and also so that I can honestly say I'm fulla schiit.


----------



## King4x4

Well speaking about the HD800... I had a Beyer DT990 Premium at the time when I tested a friends at a local gathering... the HD800 soundstage blew me up and I started saving to buy one.

Then I tried a friends AKG Q701 and went "Huh" nearly identical sound stage and $600 cheaper.... Went a bought me an AKG and gave the rest of the money to my wife.









In other news, Fulla Schiit is currently pushed back to 12/15


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> That had me in stitches, the dressing up as satan and flag part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed that, I know I tend to go overboard when I get into something, like my mechanical keyboard craze which I believed has finally run its course, so I'll still buy another mid-high end can or two, working on getting a HD700 (though it seems to be quite despised by just about all) though I believe I'd like its signature sound. The HE400 is for the fun factor due to DA BASS....while the Schiit Fulla is for my HTPC rig when I want to bypass my receiver, and also so that I can honestly say I'm fulla schiit.


I like the HD700s more than the 800s. If the 800s and the 600s could have a baby, it would be the 700.

Honestly though. Here is what you do. Sell the HE-400s and get the 500s. If you want really fun bassy headphones and you have a decent amp, the 500s are where it's at.

If that does not suit you, then sell your 400s and your LCD2s and get the LCD3s.

Also I really gotta say.If you are using planar headphones, get aftermarket headphone cables or make your own.

Hifiman uses good metal, but they are susceptible to everything. Literally....everything. EMI, microphonics, and sometimes even oxidation.

Audeze I am pretty sure just has no idea what cables even are. No joke. Cat 5e headphone cables sound better than stock cables. I was really shocked to find out just how pathetic the stock cable was.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Well speaking about the HD800... I had a Beyer DT990 Premium at the time when I tested a friends at a local gathering... the HD800 soundstage blew me up and I started saving to buy one.
> 
> Then I tried a friends AKG Q701 and went "Huh" nearly identical sound stage and $600 cheaper.... Went a bought me an AKG and gave the rest of the money to my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Fulla Schiit is currently pushed back to 12/15


Actually the older HD800s are more like K701s and the newer HD800s sound more like the K702 anniversary editions.

The Q701s sound slightly better because I find they have far more natural bass.

The K series have a bass that sound way too tight much like the HD800s

The newer HD800s are not as bad as the K702s though. The K702s really sound like they have a stick shoved up their you know what.

They have some bass, but it is like the most unfun bass ever. Instead of producing a boom boom boom, the K702s go bambambam

It's kind of weird. The HD 800s are more like baam baam baam which is even harder to describe.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Well speaking about the HD800... I had a Beyer DT990 Premium at the time when I tested a friends at a local gathering... the HD800 soundstage blew me up and I started saving to buy one.
> 
> Then I tried a friends AKG Q701 and went "Huh" nearly identical sound stage and $600 cheaper.... Went a bought me an AKG and gave the rest of the money to my wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, Fulla Schiit is currently pushed back to 12/15


Really? Is the AKG Q701 that good? Did you do a side-by-side test, or were you comparing the Q701 with what you'd remember of the HD800? Sound is so subjective, I was previously quite happy with my HD555 (bought it quite a few years back) for music and gaming, went with a HX Cloud for gaming while keeping my HD555 for music only. Then I got the HD800 and my HD555 paled in comparison, the soundstage on my HD800 is so wide and accurate, I've not heard anything coming remotely close to it. Its only failing, to me anyway, is that because its soundstage is so wide, certain genres of music, like rock and pop, the HD800 spreads out the sound so wide, much of the genres' energy is lost. That's why I'm buying a few headphones, each would be used for different kinds of music. Looking forward to the HE400 which I understand to be pretty good for rock and metal due to its bass (NOT basshead bass, more controlled and tighter).

Anyway, I'm beginning to see that with audio, though questions raised may be objective in nature, answers are invariably subjective.....


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I like the HD700s more than the 800s. If the 800s and the 600s could have a baby, it would be the 700.
> 
> Honestly though. Here is what you do. Sell the HE-400s and get the 500s. If you want really fun bassy headphones and you have a decent amp, the 500s are where it's at.
> 
> If that does not suit you, then sell your 400s and your LCD2s and get the LCD3s.
> 
> Also I really gotta say.If you are using planar headphones, get aftermarket headphone cables or make your own.
> 
> Hifiman uses good metal, but they are susceptible to everything. Literally....everything. EMI, microphonics, and sometimes even oxidation.
> 
> Audeze I am pretty sure just has no idea what cables even are. No joke. Cat 5e headphone cables sound better than stock cables. I was really shocked to find out just how pathetic the stock cable was.


Well, that's no problem, haven't actually pulled the trigger on the HE400 yet as I'm waiting to complete my HD700 acquisition first. Hmmmm, I will hold on the HE400 and check out the HE500 instead, thanks for the suggestion. I like my HD800 and LCD2.2 for different genres of music, and am pretty happy with them. I do have 3rd party cables for my cans, since stock cables are simply too long....


----------



## phillyd

Since my current best headphones are my old Klipsch Image One's, and the search for a good dark and portable headphone is going slow, I'm thinking about trying to pick up some inexpensive but good open-back cans. I tried the Sennheiser HD 595's at the Head-fi meet I went to a few months ago and was seriously impressed. I messaged the guy who had them seeing if he would sell, but other than that I have no idea where to look. I don't see any good listings on Amazon, or any at all on eBay. I was thinking I could find a heavily used pair for $50-75.

The Newer HD800's are a great listen. I thoroughly enjoyed the experience, though I think they are not worth more than $600 or so.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this talk of q701's vs hd800's makes me wonder how the k712's stack up in comparison...


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Recently got a pair of AKG K430s on an Amazon lightning sale for £22, pretty impressed with the sound actually considering their size, just bought them to use at work or whatever. I would never have paid full price for them though, I only bought them cos of the price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Agreed 100%!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This subforum is filled with some pretty good audio guys, a nicely balanced group who are pretty easy going. I've been to another forum where they are quite prejudiced against soundcard users. The moment you post about wanting to buy a soundcard, they see it as their personal mission to talk you out of it, one or two may even dis you for standing by your decision to stick with a soundcard.
> 
> Heck, when I asked about what I should be getting for my just acquired HD800 (then), I was told to go ODAC2+, I went with a more expensive iFi Micro iDSD because I'd read good feedback on the DAC/AMP combo in the local forums, and I'd acquired about 1.4TB of DSD64 files (which translates to a mere few thousand songs as a typical DSD64 song is about 130mb to about 200mb). Still, I have all those songs and having DSD capable DAC/AMP combos would help. Man, I can't tell you the amount of grief this guy gave me, dissed me whenever I'd post in the audio subforums, got to the point I reported to the admin to have my thread locked and bowed out of the audio subforums there. A couple of the audio guys in that forum wrote that they did not get why that guy had gone ballistic with me, but that he was a young testosterone filled guy who was pretty headstrong and self-opinionated. Honestly, reading his posts there, I suspect that he felt that he was an entrenched audio guru there, and having a HD800 himself, I guess he felt my buying a HD800, Audeze LCD2.2 and DT990 in addition to the Micro iDSD and Fostex HPA4 DAC/AMP combos in a span of under two months was somehow offensive to him, That he couldn't afford to buy the stuff I could somehow made me the enemy......or maybe he'd gotten up on the wrong side of the bed that day, I don't know, I ain't no psychoanalyst.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the case, he was a buzzkill and took some of the joy and energy I'd had when I bought all those stuff. I guess I got carried away somewhat with my audio upgrades (getting a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP combo as well as a Hifiman HE400) but that's just me, sort like how I'd gotten carried away with my mechanical keyboard purchases (I have about 30 mechanical keyboards now), but that's how I am. Sorry for this rather long rant, but it's therapy for me....


Yeah, that's super-bummy. Hater's gonna hate







. I'm still happy and super-humbled by my setup







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well if that is the case, then I will REALLY show you random banter.
> 
> There is a special place in hell for honda engineers. Seriously, I have been working on this damn civic for two months now and I swear I have broken, rounded, stripped, sheared, and snapped every damn bolt.
> 
> Why? Because the whole car is made from melted down soda cans. God forbid they add in another metal to make a stronger alloy. Nah man soda cans are strong enough.
> 
> Oh and who ever the genius was who wrapped the throttle cable all the way around the engine instead of making a straight shot to the throttle body is freaking ******ed. That thing is literally in the way of everything. It only needed to make a foot long journey from the pedal to the throttle body, but it is like 7 feet long and just does nothing but frustrates the crap out of everyone involved.
> 
> The best part is the timing belt tension pulley. What the hell were these people thinking. Instead of putting it on a hinge or using any other design in the history of forever, they decide to make it so that the pulley can move freely around the bolt.
> 
> So not only do you have to torque it down far enough to make sure the pulley does not come undone which would cause the whole engine to kill itself while you are driving.
> 
> But you also have to make sure you do not torque it down too tightly otherwise you will strip the soda can threads.
> 
> And once you have done that, you will try and take out the bolt to tap the hole, but...oh wait you can't because you will round out the soda can bolt head.
> 
> And don't you dare try to use a grip tite socket because you will snap the soda can bolt off in the soda can hole.
> 
> So now I gotta drill out all the soda cans from the engine and I have less than 8 inches of space to do it in.
> 
> Screw honda, screw FF cars, and screw all aluminum blocks.


Leave my FF outta this!







.

Also, I have a friend with a Prelude that is forever nickel&diming him. There's no way he should have to spend more in a year on maintenance and such than I do on a VW. But you should post this in the car thread I saw you post in







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Haha I feel ya.
> 
> I am currently waiting for the Fulla Schiit to be back in stock to order one for my laptop (so I can at least play my Beyers).
> 
> Speaking of Audiophile Nerdgasm... Had a friend with an Odac and I had a Sound Blaster Z with a magni.... We decided on a test off to see which one is better.... We tested them on an AKG Q701, Beyer Pro 250ohm and Beyer 600ohm Premium.
> 
> Zero difference. Literally Zero Difference. Only difference one requires a motherboard and provides decent virtual surround and one provides decent portability but medicore virtual surround with the Razer software.


Yeah, just goes to show when people attack me on here (not this thread) sometimes about me recommending a sound card at all, and then I have to proceed to apparently back my credibility. I say now, let people buy whatever you tell them to without listening to reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have told this story a couple of times. There are plenty of people who honestly believe that the HD800 is the worlds greatest headphone.
> 
> notice how I use the word believe. I did not say think, feel, assume, or any other word than believe. Why? Because to some people *the HD800 is literally a religion*.
> 
> The other religion is the O2 amp and Dac.
> 
> If you some how disrespect these two religions on head-fi......you're done.
> 
> Honestly you would get less hate is you dressed up a satan and waved a rainbow flag around in the middle of the Vatican.


That's the best thing I've ever heard about the HD800....maybe that's why I don't like it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know what is really dumb about the inspection too. Our car obviously failed, but it failed for thing like the suspension was worn out and because there were holes in the muffler.
> 
> NOT because the head gasket was blow, not because the thermostat was dead, and not because the engine regularly overheated and was loosing a fair bit of oil everyday.
> 
> But because the car was feeling a bit too much feed back from the road.
> 
> Soooooooooo according to the great state of virginia, having your car blow up at 60 mhp (~100Kmph ) on the high way is perfectly safe, but having a slightly rougher ride is completely unsafe.


Lol, you gotta find that one inspector that just drives it a few inches, checks your lights, and that your engine isn't blowing smoke, and asks for $15







.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Recently acquired HE-400s.

I think I'm gonna stick with this pair for a while since I found the bass to be excellent.

Some simple comfort mods as these things are pretty heavy.





FocusPads (not FocusPads-A) and replaced headband with a nice plushy leather one.

Very comfortable!


----------



## mazui

How do you like the FocusPads? The velour pads aren't too bad but they're a little stiff, the FocusPads look a lot thicker and possibly more comfortable.

Also, I've noticed that even with the Beyer pad the HE-400's still kinda dig into your head after a while.


----------



## BoredErica

Oh great.

Got a replacement cable for the HD800. Left earcup, no sound. Can't remove the cable for the right earcup no matter how hard I try. How the hell does somebody screw up a cable THIS badly?! Demanding a refund and a new HD800 is going to be hard to do successfully. It's a freakin' cable, I don't see how I could screw up the installation - Plus, I've installed the stock cable multiple times without problems.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Oh great.
> Got a replacement cable for the HD800. Left earcup, no sound. Can't remove the cable for the right earcup no matter how hard I try. How the hell does somebody screw up a cable THIS badly?! Demanding a refund and a new HD800 is going to be hard to do successfully. It's a freakin' cable, I don't see how I could screw up the installation - Plus, I've installed the stock cable multiple times without problems.


Was it made by honda?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Was it made by honda?


Some Chinese guy.

Brother came by with his magical tools and powers and got it off without damaging anything. Now it's time to rage via Amazon to the seller!

Glad I ran it by him first. Although after all, it's his cats that broke my stock cable...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of q701's vs hd800's makes me wonder how the k712's stack up in comparison...


K712 is typically compared to the HD 600, since they are direct competitors alongside the DT 880 Pro. I'm a bit surprised the Q701 would get compared to the HD 800. Oddly enough I have yet to hear an AKG headphone... I was heavily considering the K7xx though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> K712 is typically compared to the HD 600, since they are direct competitors alongside the DT 880 Pro. I'm a bit surprised the Q701 would get compared to the HD 800. Oddly enough I have yet to hear an AKG headphone... I was heavily considering the K7xx though.


Makes sense, given that they're in a similar price point. Thankfully, the K712 has just one cable - for some reason, cables coming out of each earcup seem to drive me bonkers.

I wanted the K7XX simply because it's all black and I was curious... Pity they didn't ship them internationally.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wanted the K7XX simply because it's all black and I was curious... Pity they didn't ship them internationally.


Actually, it did ship internationally, but only on the first batch of 2000units. Hopefully I'll get mine soon


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Actually, it did ship internationally, but only on the first batch of 2000units. Hopefully I'll get mine soon


On page 38 there is a post from [email protected] regarding international shipping. My original complaint about the international shipping was when only 1200 of the first batch had been sold. I wanted a pair, and could have easily been within the first 2,000 but even by that point international shipping had been removed. Notice that in his post he mentions they had not yet reached 2k units sold, but they would be on track for around midnight that same day - *and they were killing any shipments out of the United States*. Something about how exclusive AKG distribution rights. If you got in *during the first 36 hours BEFORE Will's post* you were able to order internationally.

First 36 hours of a drop versus first 2k units is a rather different explanation in my eyes.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> On page 38 there is a post from [email protected] regarding international shipping. My original complaint about the international shipping was when only 1200 of the first batch had been sold. I wanted a pair, and could have easily been within the first 2,000 but even by that point international shipping had been removed. Notice that in his post he mentions they had not yet reached 2k units sold, but they would be on track for around midnight that same day - *and they were killing any shipments out of the United States*. Something about how exclusive AKG distribution rights. If you got in *during the first 36 hours BEFORE Will's post* you were able to order internationally.
> 
> First 36 hours of a drop versus first 2k units is a rather different explanation in my eyes.


I really thought they disabled the international shipping option after the first 2000units were sold, I guess I was wrong. My bad.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is $115 for HD 558 a good deal? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004FEEY9A/ref=gbsl_tit_m-2_4542_a89072a1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=1AM80BJ4WA4QS725T28X&pf_rd_i=10177825011&pf_rd_p=2001834542

Keep in mind that I live in Canada, and DT770 cost $250 here.

Right now I have HD202 and some Monoprice headphones.

I've tried HD429 (that sucked) and M50x (feels nice but I had to return it cause money problems).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is $115 for HD 558 a good deal? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004FEEY9A/ref=gbsl_tit_m-2_4542_a89072a1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=1AM80BJ4WA4QS725T28X&pf_rd_i=10177825011&pf_rd_p=2001834542
> 
> Keep in mind that I live in Canada, and DT770 cost $250 here.
> 
> Right now I have HD202 and some Monoprice headphones.
> 
> I've tried HD429 (that sucked) and M50x (feels nice but I had to return it cause money problems).


That's a good deal, although it has nothing in common with the M50X which you like.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Is $115 for HD 558 a good deal? http://www.amazon.ca/dp/B004FEEY9A/ref=gbsl_tit_m-2_4542_a89072a1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_m=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-2&pf_rd_r=1AM80BJ4WA4QS725T28X&pf_rd_i=10177825011&pf_rd_p=2001834542
> 
> Keep in mind that I live in Canada, and DT770 cost $250 here.
> 
> Right now I have HD202 and some Monoprice headphones.
> 
> I've tried HD429 (that sucked) and M50x (feels nice but I had to return it cause money problems).


If you liked the M50x sound signature, then you might be disappointed by the HD558. I have the HD518, which is basically the exact headphone with more bass (Tyll and the Golden Ear graphs show it), definitely has a more neutral sound compared to the M50x. the M50x has a V shaped sound signature so, if you're looking for bass that you can feel (rumble), you won't find that in the HD558 (The bass is still there specially when listening to Jazz and classical).

If you are looking for very good gaming headphones, movie headphones or listen to live music and classical music the HD 518, 558 and 598 sound very good. It's very mid centric and has a very good sound stage! Lastly, these range of headphones are very comfortable. I can wear them for hours on end when gaming and doing movie marathons late at night! That's one of the reasons I love these headphones, relatively cheap, and very comfy (aside from a decent sound)!

EDIT: That's a very good price though! I still use my HD518 for gaming and watching blurays!


----------



## roflcopter159

Schiit Modi 2 (USB, Optical, and a combo) and Magni 2 were just announced/made available on Schiit's website


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Thanks guys. The bass is not an issue. If I want more bass I could always dial in more on the Xonar DG


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Schiit Modi 2 (USB, Optical, and a combo) and Magni 2 were just announced/made available on Schiit's website


They added a gain switch to the Magni 2!? Must resist... purchasing..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I really thought they disabled the international shipping option after the first 2000units were sold, I guess I was wrong. My bad.


It's alright. Only reason I seem somewhat annoyed is that... Well, day 2's morning I went "Hrmmm, it's tempting, I'll think about it and talk with the hubby when I get home from work about it"... And then... Boom, no international shipping.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Thanks guys. The bass is not an issue. If I want more bass I could always dial in more on the Xonar DG


They are good. I have 598 and M50 and like them both even though they are different.


----------



## skupples

First thing I did after a week of the Beast being down : Fire up my somewhat decent cans & sip on some rum.

I tried plugging the Vali into my iPhone 6. It um... Didn't work as well as I thought it would.


----------



## skupples

un-sub from Tidal before 7 day is up, it says "enjoy the last 24 hours!" and now nothing will load. jeee, thanks!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Just thought to share:
Bought a new LG G3 - it has FUNDAMENTAL audio problems.
HDD-esk noise when using it. This happens when you amplify the G3s source (ie via a portable amp like the DigiZoid ZO2 or plugging it into the car's stereo system.)

I would share my video demonstrating this...but OCN management is....well


----------



## Aaranu

Didnt have that problem on my g3. I have heard about audio problems with the phone though. USB otg works though


----------



## skupples

The FrickithTheFrockith9th9th9th convincved me to buy these while I Was obscenely intoxicated the other night. I'm telling myself that my drunk self thought it was a good idea due to how shrill the highs are on DT770 250 ohm.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> The FrickithTheFrockith9th9th9th convincved me to buy these while I Was obscenely intoxicated the other night. I'm telling myself that my drunk self thought it was a good idea due to how shrill the highs are on DT770 250 ohm.


That man should be a salesman for everything. He's too good at convincing people to part with their monies.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> That man should be a salesman for everything. He's too good at convincing people to part with their monies.


I blame the Captain Morgan 1671 blend. Frick was just in the right place at the right time.

Seriously though, I have little faith in the $260 HD600s competing with me $130 DT770 250 ohms, even though the DT770s have quite shrill highs.

speaking of which... This company doesn't even state what model of HD600s i'm getting... Do they come in other Ohms than their default?

I've assumed, at the very least, that the HD600s will be better for gaming due to their open design.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I blame the Captain Morgan 1671 blend. Frick was just in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Seriously though, I have little faith in the $260 HD600s competing with me $130 DT770 250 ohms, even though the DT770s have quite shrill highs.
> 
> speaking of which... This company doesn't even state what model of HD600s i'm getting... Do they come in other Ohms than their default?
> 
> I've assumed, at the very least, that the HD600s will be better for gaming due to their open design.


mmmm Captain Morgan is my favourite dark rum, I usually drink the spiced one. what's the 1671 like? I've never had it.

The HD600s are always 300ohm - I assume you've got an amp for your DT770s?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I canceled my Schiit Fulla order since I didn't want to deal with the delay. I then turned my attention to scoring two pairs of mid-high end cans, and hopefully, I'd have them in hand in a day or two.....a Senn HD700 and a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog.







As usual, will be back with pics and impressions. Withe purchase of these two mid level cans, I'd be refraining myself from further headphone purchases and would instead, focus on getting another headphone dac/amp combo......I'm not a stack guy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> mmmm Captain Morgan is my favourite dark rum, I usually drink the spiced one. what's the 1671 like? I've never had it.
> 
> The HD600s are always 300ohm - I assume you've got an amp for your DT770s?


It;s ~$20 a 5th, and blows their black label out of the water. Comes in a fancy bottle to boot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Vali amp w/ Modi DAC... for now. Took a ton of effort to talk myself out of that wooden cast tube amp.... w/e its called.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaranu*
> 
> Didnt have that problem on my g3. I have heard about audio problems with the phone though. USB otg works though


Myself and other XDA members are looking into it:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/general/fundamental-audio-buzzing-problem-brand-t2973291


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Myself and other XDA members are looking into it:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/lg-g3/general/fundamental-audio-buzzing-problem-brand-t2973291


Funny, I have similar problems with my Ainol Spark I which is a cheap chinese android tablet.
Crackling sound when using IEM/headphones while touching the screen. And it's not the ROM/etc as I have 2 of those tablets and they both run different custom ROMs.

Oh well, I'll just use my Oppo Find5 (with Lollipop) for music/etc untill the Find9(?) comes out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Funny, I have similar problems with my Ainol Spark I which is a cheap chinese android tablet.
> Crackling sound when using IEM/headphones while touching the screen. And it's not the ROM/etc as I have 2 of those tablets and they both run different custom ROMs.
> 
> Oh well, I'll just use my Oppo Find5 (with Lollipop) for music/etc untill the Find9(?) comes out.


interesting!
Thanks for sharing +rep


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> It;s ~$20 a 5th, and blows their black label out of the water. Comes in a fancy bottle to boot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vali amp w/ Modi DAC... for now. Took a ton of effort to talk myself out of that wooden cast tube amp.... w/e its called.


I have no idea what a 5th is







Looks amazing though, cannot find it anywhere in the UK









also your Vali should be perfect with the HD600, I'm pretty jealous


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> The FrickithTheFrockith9th9th9th convincved me to buy these while I Was obscenely intoxicated the other night. I'm telling myself that my drunk self thought it was a good idea due to how shrill the highs are on DT770 250 ohm.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I blame the Captain Morgan 1671 blend. Frick was just in the right place at the right time.
> 
> Seriously though, I have little faith in the $260 HD600s competing with me $130 DT770 250 ohms, even though the DT770s have quite shrill highs.
> 
> speaking of which... This company doesn't even state what model of HD600s i'm getting... Do they come in other Ohms than their default?
> 
> I've assumed, at the very least, that the HD600s will be better for gaming due to their open design.


That's a great deal on the HD600. And yes, the HD600 and 650 only have one version.

Also, coming from the DT770, the HD600 may be a little lacking in bass...if you find that to be the case, but you enjoy every other aspect; the HD650 is what you're looking for







. That's literally the exact same upgrade route I went through lol.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I have no idea what a 5th is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing though, cannot find it anywhere in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also your Vali should be perfect with the HD600, I'm pretty jealous


A 5th is a 750ml bottle of (in this case) rum


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I have no idea what a 5th is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing though, cannot find it anywhere in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also your Vali should be perfect with the HD600, I'm pretty jealous


5th = 1/5th of a gallon, or 750ml.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's a great deal on the HD600. And yes, the HD600 and 650 only have one version.
> 
> Also, coming from the DT770, the HD600 may be a little lacking in bass...if you find that to be the case, but you enjoy every other aspect; the HD650 is what you're looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's literally the exact same upgrade route I went through lol.


what? less bass? DT770 barely quakes hard enough, when I'm in the mood for wamps... Mostly due to having JL W7s in the Lac.

hm... Correct that 650s cost less than 600s? Or is amazon just on drugs.

The open nature of the HD600s make me think they'll be my go-to gaming cans...

as said before, my only real issue with DT770 250 ohm would be the shrill.

either way, the price was low enough that I justified it with "well, I could easily sell them w/o a loss"


----------



## pez

Yeah, the HD600 definitely has less bass, but it's a more quality bass. It shouldn't be shrill either. However, the HD650 is darker to the point where there is no shrillness at all. I'll be curious to see your impressions







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My latest purchases - a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, a Sennheiser HD700 and a V-Moda Crossfade M100 (for the fun factor)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> A 5th is a 750ml bottle of (in this case) rum


'Round here we call those "two-sixes" because they're 26 fluid ounces.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My latest purchases - a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, a Sennheiser HD700 and a V-Moda Crossfade M100 (for the fun factor)


Keep the alpha dogs, throw the M100s down a well.









Btw, the alpha dogs are much closer to the HE-500s than the HE-400s, so it should give you an idea of what I was talking about when I said to skip the less bassy HE-400s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the HD600 definitely has less bass, but it's a more *quality bass*. It shouldn't be shrill either. However, the HD650 is darker to the point where there is no shrillness at all. I'll be curious to see your impressions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## pez

Lol.

Such love. Much force. So Putin.


----------



## skupples

The shrill I mentioned is off of the highs, not the bass.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I know....I've never heard of shrill bass







.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I know....I've never heard of shrill bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Shrill.. bass.. Skrill. Bass. Skrill.. Ex.. Skrillex

The mistery is solved


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I know....I've never heard of shrill bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


haha, not sure what it's actually called, but bass can definitely produce some shrill factor, though I think you're actually hearing the monitor/speaker/driver flailing about at that point.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> haha, not sure what it's actually called, but bass can definitely produce some shrill factor, though I think you're actually hearing the monitor/speaker/driver flailing about at that point.


It's called over-driving. This happens when the frequency is too low and the speaker cone is hitting the extremities of its travel distance before the reversing field pulls it back in the opposite direction. Very bad for any and all speakers alike


----------



## M4ng03z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> It's called over-driving. This happens when the frequency is too low and the speaker cone is hitting the extremities of its travel distance before the reversing field pulls it back in the opposite direction. Very bad for any and all speakers alike


Something else that can happen is known in the live sound industry as "DC Burn" and is not caused by frequency at all. Speakers being pushed to the extreme of their travel and being held there is caused by driving the input signal on your amp too hard and peaking it, causing it to push and hold the speaker at the extreme. The sustained current can actually melt the Voice coil and in extreme cases catch it on fire. It's also known as the "brick wall effect."

This would, of course, be most pronounced in the lower frequencies, but is itself not cause by it. This is the proverbial "what" for which you turn down for.

Edit: I'm most familiar with multi-driver systems, so if this doesn't apply, or applies differently to single driver systems (headphones), please let me know.

P.S. DC Burn is actually something that happens before over driving ocurrs and is when you have enough speaker but not enough amp. Over driving is when you have enough amp, but not enough speaker.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Shrill.. bass.. Skrill. Bass. Skrill.. Ex.. Skrillex
> 
> The mistery is solved


#Illuminati


----------



## skupples

HD600s should be here Thursday... Unless the UPS driver crashes his UPS truck U-HAUL.


----------



## phillyd

Woot. Found some 595's used in good condition. Bought for $40 shipped.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Woot. Found some 595's used in good condition. Bought for $40 shipped.


You have just bought the worlds best $40 dollar headphones.

Now if only I could find some HE-90s for 25 bucks, we would be in business.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You have just bought the worlds best $40 dollar headphones.
> 
> Now if only I could find some HE-90s for 25 bucks, we would be in business.


Agreed on the $40 headphone buy, and yes, all of us have the right to dream.


----------



## phillyd

I'm pretty happy about my find. I think they're easily as good as the HE-300's that I had. In fact I like them more then my 650's. I think I'd like anyone else's 650's most though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm pretty happy about my find. I think they're easily as good as the HE-300's that I had. In fact I like them more then my 650's. I think I'd like anyone else's 650's most though.


Lol poor guy. If I ever decide to part from my HD650, I'll give you a holler. They came from OC'ing Noob first, so they've got some massive burn in time. To give you an idea, I think Spotify told me I at least streamed music an hour a day the entire year. Congrats on the find







.


----------



## phillyd

I have had the worst luck with headphones. I have been through at least 6 pair because I did not like them. With my luck, I'll hate the HD595's.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I have had the worst luck with headphones. I have been through at least 6 pair because I did not like them. With my luck, I'll hate the HD595's.


This happened to me with portable audio, but eventually I gave up on it. With the noisy environments, having to crank the music to hear it properly (and damaging my hearing which isn't that great as is), and not being able to get the sound quality I wanted for a reasonable price it wasn't worth it. That was probably ~$1000 down the drain over the course of a couple of years.


----------



## MikeM231

Orered a pair of Fostex TH900s for chistmas. Should be a solid upgrade to my HD 650s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> This happened to me with portable audio, but eventually I gave up on it. With the noisy environments, having to crank the music to hear it properly (and damaging my hearing which isn't that great as is), and not being able to get the sound quality I wanted for a reasonable price it wasn't worth it. That was probably ~$1000 down the drain over the course of a couple of years.


Thankfully I found my peace with the TF10. It's not perfect, but for the price tag and how great they sound to me; they're a winner.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeM231*
> 
> Orered a pair of Fostex TH900s for chistmas. Should be a solid upgrade to my HD 650s.


I wouldn't say a solid upgrade since they're totally different. I like the HD 650 but absolutely hated the TH900. Its mids are so recessed that it's like they're drowning under water, the sound stage has no depth at all so it sounds incredibly closed in, as if you're trapped in a closet. Its sound signature is extremely V-shaped compared to the HD 650's laid back, warm sound signature, so expect very powerful treble and very powerful bass. With that being said I hope you like the TH900.


----------



## skupples

I like running my EQ's w/ some what of a V.

I know I know,
I'll just show my self the door.

seriously though, I can remember running somewhat V shaped EQ settings as far back as the early days of WinAmp kicking Lama's asses.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like running my EQ's w/ some what of a V.
> 
> I know I know,
> I'll just show my self the door.
> 
> seriously though, I can remember running somewhat V shaped EQ settings as far back as the early days of WinAmp kicking Lama's asses.


Maybe you should try a Fostex? They finally have an open headphone at least, the TH500rp. But the TH900 is an extreme V-shape. If you want a "somewhat V" then you might prefer the Beyerdynamic T1 or DT 880. I actually like the T1 since it sounds open, close to neutral, and I detect no mid-range recession in it.


----------



## HITTI

Just submitted the app.

My JVC RX900's arrived today. Coming from HD201's for a few years, these things are astonishing.

They are coupled with a ASUS Xonar D1>FiiO E11k headphone amp. I have the FiiO x3 coming soon! Can't wait. Then when enough is saved I'll jump on a very good pair of headphones, Warp speed into the future!


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Maybe you should try a Fostex? They finally have an open headphone at least, the TH500rp. But the TH900 is an extreme V-shape. If you want a "somewhat V" then you might prefer the Beyerdynamic T1 or DT 880. I actually like the T1 since it sounds open, close to neutral, and I detect no mid-range recession in it.





using 770s atm, w/ HD600s being delivered tomorrow.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Just submitted the app.
> 
> My JVC RX900's arrived today. Coming from HD201's for a few years, these things are astonishing.
> 
> They are coupled with a ASUS Xonar D1>FiiO E11k headphone amp. I have the FiiO x3 coming soon! Can't wait. Then when enough is saved I'll jump on a very good pair of headphones, Warp speed into the future!


Nice!

I had a pair of HA-RX700s that a friend now uses daily. The last time I visited him I used them and forgot how good they actually were. I kinda forget about them from time to time







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I know I'd said that I'd not be getting any more headphones, but someone had put up a Beyerdynamic DT770/250 pro for sale, bought it in June this year but want to sell it quick. Priced at about 72USD, worth getting?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I know I'd said that I'd not be getting any more headphones, but someone had put up a Beyerdynamic DT770/250 pro for sale, bought it in June this year but want to sell it quick. Priced at about 72USD, worth getting?


I think for 72 is a very good deal.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think for 72 is a very good deal.


Thanks!







I couldn't wait, I've already messaged the seller and am awaiting his reply....


----------



## pez

Very good indeed. You wouldn't have a problem with resale should you need to, either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I think for 72 is a very good deal.


I somewhat disagree.

They had black friday sales on this thing for as little as 80 bucks new.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I somewhat disagree.
> 
> They had black friday sales on this thing for as little as 80 bucks new.


"Black Friday"


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> "Black Friday"


You are aware that there are plenty of after Christmas sales that are sometimes better than black friday right?

Here is a deal that just ended a few days ago.

http://slickdeals.net/f/6500294-beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250-ohm-99-on-cowboom?v=1

If you just keep checking slick deals, they WILL turn up for ~100 bucks or less.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It's moot now, somene else snagged when I hesitated....


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It's moot now, somene else snagged when I hesitated....


you snooze you lose!


----------



## skupples

just put the HD600s on, definitely more comfortable than the DT770s, can tell that already. At least, when it comes to the head rest, as that's always where cans hurt my dome piece.

like putting on a new coat fresher than wet paint.


----------



## pez

Yeah the HD6xx are a pair of headphones that you could wear for hours on end....and I mean HOURS.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah the HD6xx are a pair of headphones that you could wear for hours on end....and I mean HOURS.


yeah... the overall build quality is lower (99% plastic) but they're way more comfortable. So far i'm not really impressed with the sound quality over the DT770s, but I gotsta adjust. going to do some gaming next.

btw, the worst mistake I've made in the last 24 hours was googling the definition of soundstage. Head-FI is a scary place.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... the overall build quality is lower (99% plastic) but they're way more comfortable. So far i'm not really impressed with the sound quality over the DT770s, but I gotsta adjust. going to do some gaming next.
> 
> btw, the worst mistake I've made in the last 24 hours was googling the definition of soundstage. Head-FI is a scary place.


What kind of DAC and amp are you using with the HD 600?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yeah... the overall build quality is lower (99% plastic) but they're way more comfortable. So far i'm not really impressed with the sound quality over the DT770s, but I gotsta adjust. going to do some gaming next.
> 
> btw, the worst mistake I've made in the last 24 hours was googling the definition of soundstage. Head-FI is a scary place.


Wrong choice of words.

The build quality is higher on the sennheisers. However the DT770s are more durable.

I can throw a pair of dt770s at the wall and they would survive. But they are not as well engineered as the HD600s.

Likewise I can drive my pos honda into a brick wall and it would unfortunately survive, but it does not change the fact that it is still a piece of junk


----------



## pez

Yeah, I honestly didn't care for the HD600 to boot, and is the reason I ended up with the HD650...Also I got a good laugh outta that last line.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What kind of DAC and amp are you using with the HD 600?


Vali / Modi, for now.

I do like the HD600s so far, for anything that isn't electronic.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wrong choice of words.
> 
> The build quality is higher on the sennheisers. However the DT770s are more durable.
> 
> I can throw a pair of dt770s at the wall and they would survive. But they are not as well engineered as the HD600s.
> 
> Likewise I can drive my pos honda into a brick wall and it would unfortunately survive, but it does not change the fact that it is still a piece of junk


Looooooooooool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Vali / Modi, for now.
> 
> I do like the HD600s so far, for anything that isn't electronic.


Bro...I'm not gonna pressure you...but....HD650....trusttttt me....


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looooooooooool.
> Bro...I'm not gonna pressure you...but....HD650....trusttttt me....


suuure, just let me flip the senns for 250 and the dt770s for 125, brb.

if not, i'll just switch back & forth until I feel like sinking some more cash, which probably won't be until my next raise.

still sticking w/ what I said before though. The 600s are great for the not-electronic side of my nearly full 2TB audio HDD.









wonder if an audiojack switch exists... Something where I can just flip a switch so that I don't have to unplug to switch cans. would be kinda bulky, but it seems like it would be easy enough to build. Could probably even get it done w/ Radio Shack stuff.


----------



## pez

You'd be better off making it yourself, or conning Tjj into doing it for you







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looooooooooool.
> Bro...I'm not gonna pressure you...but....HD650....trusttttt me....


*cough

Here is my three step process in learning how the older HD650s suck.

1: Either play some type of guitar (preferably bass) or go listen to someone play a guitar.

2: compare reality with a range of guitar based music on your computer with your HD650s.

3: After you are done crying, try and pawn off your headphones for HD600s.









I really got to say though that both of our thoughts and feelings on sennheiser headphones are quickly becoming more and more false.

The newer headphones have a different sound. It really is a case of old dogs new tricks and we are old dog owners.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You'd be better off making it yourself, or conning Tjj into doing it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There would not be a whole lot of sense for me to do it.

You have seen this first hand. I use the best quality parts and I put them in the ugliest box humanly possible.

It's not a very people friendly way of doing things.









But anyways, schiit has the sys for 50 bucks that does the job nicely.

They call it a passive preamp. You know.....I have no idea if passive preamp is a real term or not, but if it is, it is a pretty stupid one. An amp is by its very nature an active device. How can you have a passive yet active device?

Why not simply call it a controller or control unit or something like that? Why do people have to make up bull crap?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There would not be a whole lot of sense for me to do it.
> 
> You have seen this first hand. I use the best quality parts and I put them in the ugliest box humanly possible.
> 
> It's not a very people friendly way of doing things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, schiit has the sys for 50 bucks that does the job nicely.
> 
> They call it a passive preamp. You know.....I have no idea if passive preamp is a real term or not, but if it is, it is a pretty stupid one. An amp is by its very nature an active device. How can you have a passive yet active device?
> 
> Why not simply call it a controller or control unit or something like that? Why do people have to make up bull crap?


Not sure the Sys would work for what he is talking about though (unless I misunderstand him). I'm fairly certain he means a single 1/4" input that would go to one of two 1/4" outputs that you could switch between. Kinda like a splitter that he could just leave both headphones plugged in and flip the switch to change headphones.

Though I agree with your opinions of the Sys. It is pretty much just a switch box in a nice looking box.


----------



## phillyd

My 595's are quite nice. They don't have a lot of sub-bass but plenty of mid-bass and the mid-range is nice and warm. A bit muddy but I kind of expected that. Amazing for the $40 I paid.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *cough
> 
> Here is my three step process in learning how the older HD650s suck.
> 
> 1: Either play some type of guitar (preferably bass) or go listen to someone play a guitar.
> 
> 2: compare reality with a range of guitar based music on your computer with your HD650s.
> 
> 3: After you are done crying, try and pawn off your headphones for HD600s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really got to say though that both of our thoughts and feelings on sennheiser headphones are quickly becoming more and more false.
> 
> The newer headphones have a different sound. It really is a case of old dogs new tricks and we are old dog owners.


Well you have to think the HD600s I had were a newer pair, and the HD650s I have were used and I'm guessing a somewhat newish pair. I believe OC'ing Noob mentioned he got them within the last few years. I could be totally off-base.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There would not be a whole lot of sense for me to do it.
> 
> You have seen this first hand. I use the best quality parts and I put them in the ugliest box humanly possible.
> 
> It's not a very people friendly way of doing things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, schiit has the sys for 50 bucks that does the job nicely.
> 
> They call it a passive preamp. You know.....I have no idea if passive preamp is a real term or not, but if it is, it is a pretty stupid one. An amp is by its very nature an active device. How can you have a passive yet active device?
> 
> Why not simply call it a controller or control unit or something like that? Why do people have to make up bull crap?


I was going to mention that, but I was avoiding putting on my flame ******ant suit for you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> My 595's are quite nice. They don't have a lot of sub-bass but plenty of mid-bass and the mid-range is nice and warm. A bit muddy but I kind of expected that. Amazing for the $40 I paid.


How do they stack up to the HD650 for you?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How do they stack up to the HD650 for you?


I own both, and the 595 was no comparison really. The highs were more pounced and more 'there'. But other than that the HD650s are better in every aspect other than comfort. Just my thoughts on using both at the same time.


----------



## skupples

That's exactly what I meant. A physical switch that operates on the hardware level. I'm actually going over to RadioShack after work because I think it would be pretty easy to build


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> That's exactly what I meant. A physical switch that operates on the hardware level. I'm actually going over to RadioShack after work because I think it would be pretty easy to build


You mean something like this? That particular one is quite overpriced though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

WOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I totally derped.

I thought the sys had a headphone jack on it. If it did I was gonna say that all you had to do was get a rca to headphone converter, but nope.

The short and simple answer is yes, please go build one.

However, if you are gonna build something, I would urge you to go all out and build what my friend and I call a utility box.

Make it a speaker amp to headphone out converter.

You should also add in a really nice potentiometer so that way you can by pass the crappy ones on 99.999% of amps these days.

And you should add in various headphone outs. Make 2 of the headphone outs a 1/4th inch 3 pin xlr combo out and make a 3 connector a 4 pin XLR.

You should also use some cardas RCA jacks and some 3 pin xlr cables.

That way no matter what you end up doing with audio, this box will pretty much be like the ultimate utility.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The short and simple answer is yes, please go build one.
> 
> However, if you are gonna build something, I would urge you to go all out and build what my friend and I call a utility box.
> 
> Make it a speaker amp to headphone out converter.
> 
> You should also add in a really nice potentiometer so that way you can by pass the crappy ones on 99.999% of amps these days.
> 
> And you should add in various headphone outs. Make 2 of the headphone outs a 1/4th inch 3 pin xlr combo out and make a 3 connector a 4 pin XLR.
> 
> You should also use some cardas RCA jacks and some 3 pin xlr cables.
> 
> That way no matter what you end up doing with audio, this box will pretty much be like the ultimate utility.


From the sounds of it, you really want to build one of these yourself







Out of curiosity (from someone who hasn't done very much DIY work) what exactly differentiates a "really nice potentiometer" from a crappy one? Also, what do you mean a speaker amp to headphone out converter?

EDIT: One more thing, where would you get a box for something like that? Is there a place that would sell premade boxes or would you have to make one yourself?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How do they stack up to the HD650 for you?
> 
> 
> 
> I own both, and the 595 was no comparison really. The highs were more pounced and more 'there'. But other than that the HD650s are better in every aspect other than comfort. Just my thoughts on using both at the same time.
Click to expand...

HD650's had a bit better bass extension, bass was more controlled (mid-bass was much less present), mid-range was much bigger, clearer and more natural on the 650's, highs were clearer and overall better on the 650's.

I got rid of the 650's because they didn't fit my tastes. The increased mid-bass and a bit of warmth in the low-mids has made the 595's a bit closer to my tastes, but more importantly, they were less than a 10th of the price. I ended up with I'd say half the headphone for SOOO much cheaper. The big issue with the 650's is that the HE-300's were more to my tastes. I'd have HE-300's again if I wanted to spend $100 on em. Maybe I'll do that at some point. Or just jump straight to planars


----------



## skupples

hmm... can still return the DT770s... hmmmm 2 days until I can't return them.

pretty sure I tossed out the packaging though, owellz, it's amazon.

EH, think i'lll keep them. HD600 suck for raps & techno/dubstep/electronica. great for gaming & "Real" music though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... can still return the DT770s... hmmmm 2 days until I can't return them.
> 
> pretty sure I tossed out the packaging though, owellz, it's amazon.
> 
> EH, think i'lll keep them. HD600 suck for raps & techno/dubstep/electronica. great for gaming & "Real" music though.


Isn't that the case for most Sen Headphones?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't that the case for most Sen Headphones?


I guess?

continued some gaming. an hour w/ Senns, an an hour with DT770...

big shocker, the crown of my dome piece didn't hurt at all while using the senns, and the open nature (minus all the fan noise) was much better for perceiving direction.

also, BeyerDynamic has yet to acknowledge that i sent them a rebate form, which was sent 3 weeks ago.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess?
> 
> continued some gaming. an hour w/ Senns, an an hour with DT770...
> 
> big shocker, the crown of my dome piece didn't hurt at all while using the senns, and the open nature (minus all the fan noise) was much better for perceiving direction.
> 
> also, BeyerDynamic has yet to acknowledge that i sent them a rebate form, which was sent 3 weeks ago.


I really like my 598 for long periods of gaming.


----------



## Apple Pi

Woot finally upgrading from modded HD 555 to MrSpeakers Mad Dog Pro









They arrive Monday, I am excited


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> HD650's had a bit better bass extension, bass was more controlled (mid-bass was much less present), mid-range was much bigger, clearer and more natural on the 650's, highs were clearer and overall better on the 650's.
> 
> I got rid of the 650's because they didn't fit my tastes. The increased mid-bass and a bit of warmth in the low-mids has made the 595's a bit closer to my tastes, but more importantly, they were less than a 10th of the price. I ended up with I'd say half the headphone for SOOO much cheaper. The big issue with the 650's is that the HE-300's were more to my tastes. I'd have HE-300's again if I wanted to spend $100 on em. Maybe I'll do that at some point. Or just jump straight to planars


Good to hear!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Isn't that the case for most Sen Headphones?


Depends on how you like to listen to your music. If you still like to hear other frequencies besides your bass (because real EDM and Rap/Hip Hop has other things besides bass), then no.


----------



## skupples

my only issue with the DT770 250 ohm, so far, is the shrill highs... like, I have a ton of fan noise due to 36 fan PC, & living in south florida = ceiling fan + floor fan, so open headphones let in a ton of that noise... though, the DT770s had this weird reaction to my ceiling fan, while the HD600s let in all the noise w.o the weird, what almost sounded like my ceiling fan moving the monitor/speaker on the DT770 w/e you call them with headphones.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... can still return the DT770s... hmmmm 2 days until I can't return them.
> 
> pretty sure I tossed out the packaging though, owellz, it's amazon.
> 
> EH, think i'lll keep them. HD600 suck for raps & techno/dubstep/electronica. great for gaming & "Real" music though.


Been following your search, congrats on the HD600's Vali / Modi combo. Good times.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apple Pi*
> 
> Woot finally upgrading from modded HD 555 to MrSpeakers Mad Dog Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They arrive Monday, I am excited


I am in the same boat, right excited. Ordered Yamaha EPH-100's for traveling, my FiiO X3 will be here today too!. I thought really long about traveling with my hs-rx900's, over ear's would be to much pain the arse. Yup, can't wait.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> EH, think i'lll keep them. HD600 suck for raps & techno/dubstep/electronica. great for gaming & "Real" music though.


Glad I read this, I will be skipping senns then. Only HP's I've owned are the hd201's and these rx900's. I can tell you these rx900's are great for raps & techno/dubstep/electronica, the rx900's actually picked up on the bass for v





 , bridged to 1ohm with one kicker comp 12 & with this song, it was deadly. On norm speakers, this bass is barely picked up, and on crappy headphones, the bass is crackles.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> my only issue with the DT770 250 ohm, so far, is the shrill highs... like, I have a ton of fan noise due to 36 fan PC, & living in south florida = ceiling fan + floor fan, so open headphones let in a ton of that noise... though, the DT770s had this weird reaction to my ceiling fan, while the HD600s let in all the noise w.o the weird, what almost sounded like my ceiling fan moving the monitor/speaker on the DT770 w/e you call them with headphones.


Yeah the more you get used to the Senna, the more you'll hate the highs of the Beyers :/. That's what eventually caused me to sell them. I might eventually go with another open Beyer, though.


----------



## Apple Pi

So My Mad Dogs came in early before my DAC/AMP and I have to say... Damn these things are hard to drive. Max volume on my current 1150 based solution doesn't get close to the full range of these phones. I can't wait for my NFB-15 to arrive from China. Does anyone have a good portable amp that they would recommend for the Mad dogs? They require at least 100mw per channel.


----------



## BradleyW

Right ear cup on the Pulse R headset has become loose. Only had it a few weeks. Got it as a replacement for my last pair. Any way to tighten / stiffen it up?

http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/audio/pulse-r/


----------



## skupples

yupp confirmed. HD600 blows DT770 out of the water for real music, while DT770 blows HD600 out of the water for electronic / techno / dubstep / rap / synth / momstep / dadstep, oh almost forgot, whalestep. can never forget the whalestep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Right ear cup on the Pulse R headset has become loose. Only had it a few weeks. Got it as a replacement for my last pair. Any way to tighten / stiffen it up?
> 
> http://gaming.coolermaster.com/en/products/audio/pulse-r/


RMA.


----------



## King4x4

My AKG K 7XX just shipped to my forwarding address!









GIEF AKG WITH NO HEAD BUMPS!


----------



## Clyq

I'd like to join the club!

Inventory:
Unique Melody Mentor
Sennheiser SE846
Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1

Now what


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yupp confirmed. HD600 blows DT770 out of the water for real music, while DT770 blows HD600 out of the water for electronic / techno / dubstep / rap / synth / momstep / dadstep, oh almost forgot, whalestep. can never forget the whalestep.
> RMA.


Don't forget brostep, sistep, and filthstep







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clyq*
> 
> I'd like to join the club!
> 
> Inventory:
> Unique Melody Mentor
> Sennheiser SE846
> Audio-Technica ATH-ADG1
> 
> Now what


How are the SE846?

I tried to read through the 'Appreciation Thread' on Head-fi for it, but I feel like that entire place has been overrun by hipsters.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't forget brostep, sistep, and filthstep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How are the SE846?
> 
> I tried to read through the 'Appreciation Thread' on Head-fi for it, but I feel like that entire place has been overrun by hipsters.


rockstep, hardstep, monsterstep, inceststep, giggitystep, METALstep, intercoursestep, cowstep, sheepstep, dogstep, catstep, *goatstep(thank you skrillex, you emo fool you* and um... Donkeystep.

I'm going to return my DT770 250 ohm and pickup something else that's moer qualified for electronically generated music.

See, I would probably take a hit due to not having packaging, but Amazon's delivery stooge "LaserShip" failed to deliver on time, which gives me a perfect reason to get a full refund. Which is good, as Beyerderpnamic never acknowledged my $35 rebate.

don't get me wrong, HD600 has decent bass, but bass driven music is better had in a closed atmosphere, when it comes to cans.... at least, in my experience.


----------



## Clyq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't forget brostep, sistep, and filthstep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> How are the SE846?
> 
> I tried to read through the 'Appreciation Thread' on Head-fi for it, but I feel like that entire place has been overrun by hipsters.


Depends on what you're listening to. They have a great sub-bass but a poor bassline punch. There's a bit of air missing between instruments for seperation. I kind of feel like they lack texture as well- Like a guitar strum doesn't sound real enough. Voices are presented quite nicely after you fiddle with the filters. The filters also give you a decent amount of customization to your preferred sound signature.

As for electronic music and such, pretty damn fine.


----------



## skupples

wait wait, i left off brutaldubstep.

can't lie, the DT770 250 ohm go on during late night drunken wamp wamp sessions, besides that, HD600 win in every other aspect.

btw, stopped by Radio Shack... got a fist full of bits & some bread board... will see just how easy it is to build this switch.

no bronie guy w/ bronie avatar, i will not be building an all in one setup, for now... maybe later.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> rockstep, hardstep, monsterstep, inceststep, giggitystep, METALstep, intercoursestep, cowstep, sheepstep, dogstep, catstep, *goatstep(thank you skrillex, you emo fool you* and um... Donkeystep.
> 
> I'm going to return my DT770 250 ohm and pickup something else that's moer qualified for electronically generated music.
> 
> See, I would probably take a hit due to not having packaging, but Amazon's delivery stooge "LaserShip" failed to deliver on time, which gives me a perfect reason to get a full refund. Which is good, as Beyerderpnamic never acknowledged my $35 rebate.
> 
> don't get me wrong, HD600 has decent bass, but bass driven music is better had in a closed atmosphere, when it comes to cans.... at least, in my experience.


Lost it at inceststep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clyq*
> 
> Depends on what you're listening to. They have a great sub-bass but a poor bassline punch. There's a bit of air missing between instruments for seperation. I kind of feel like they lack texture as well- Like a guitar strum doesn't sound real enough. Voices are presented quite nicely after you fiddle with the filters. The filters also give you a decent amount of customization to your preferred sound signature.
> 
> As for electronic music and such, pretty damn fine.


Yeah, I had a pair of SE530 for a little while before and ended up getting rid of them as I didn't care for the sound. They were a damn comfy IEM, though. Been kinda curious to actually audition another pair of Shures.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> wait wait, i left off brutaldubstep.
> 
> can't lie, the DT770 250 ohm go on during late night drunken wamp wamp sessions, besides that, HD600 win in every other aspect.
> 
> btw, stopped by Radio Shack... got a fist full of bits & some bread board... will see just how easy it is to build this switch.
> 
> no bronie guy w/ bronie avatar, i will not be building an all in one setup, for now... maybe later.


What about catstep? Or should I say _cattrap_?




Or what about geekstep?





EDIT:

@skupples

No excuses now:

http://slickdeals.net/f/7535232-sennheiser-hd650-audiophile-open-headphones-295-free-shipping


----------



## skupples

if i'm going up in the Senn brand i'm going *all out/*

let me know when the creme dela creme goes on sale.

incestep includes Britanny Spears meets Little Wayne meats Eminem Meats Slim Dog Meats Little Bow Wow Meats Doctor Dre Meats Skrillex Meats Dead Mau5 Meats giggity.

I really do prefer closed to open, mostly due to my whole living in south florida thus constantly being bathed in fans + 36 fans PC.


----------



## pez

It was worth a shot







.


----------



## twerk

My mate is after a desktop solid state amplifier for around £100, as far as I know the best two options would be the O2 or Magni 2. Any idea on which sounds better yet? He only cares about the sound, functionality and looks aren't a big deal.

Feel free to suggest other options too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My mate is after a desktop solid state amplifier for around £100, as far as I know the best two options would be the O2 or Magni 2. Any idea on which sounds better yet? He only cares about the sound, functionality and looks aren't a big deal.
> 
> Feel free to suggest other options too.


To answer your question, I prefer the O2 over the magni. They sound very very similar, but the O2 has a quieter noise floor.

Does he have a dac or a sound card that can be used as a dac?

If all he is going to do is simply plug his amp into his motherboard's on board sound card, then both options are a bad idea.

He will hear electrical interference from all sorts of things including his mouse and his video card.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> To answer your question, I prefer the O2 over the magni. They sound very very similar, but the O2 has a quieter noise floor.
> 
> Does he have a dac or a sound card that can be used as a dac?
> 
> If all he is going to do is simply plug his amp into his motherboard's on board sound card, then both options are a bad idea.
> 
> He will hear electrical interference from all sorts of things including his mouse and his video card.


He has an ODAC, so that shouldn't be an issue.

I know the O2 is better than the Magni but people have been saying the new Magni 2 could give the O2 a run for it's money.


----------



## skupples

<3 Vali


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> He has an ODAC, so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I know the O2 is better than the Magni but people have been saying the new Magni 2 could give the O2 a run for it's money.


I know what people say.

I mean it is literally a coin toss between the two. They sound very similar and the only real difference between the two is I personally feel like the magni 2 is a bit more airy and the O2 is a bit more smooth.

That's about it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> My AKG K 7XX just shipped to my forwarding address!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIEF AKG WITH NO HEAD BUMPS!


I'm one of the 70 unlucky people who's didn't get send








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> He has an ODAC, so that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I know the O2 is better than the Magni but people have been saying the new Magni 2 could give the O2 a run for it's money.


Maybe if he also has a pair of speakers the Magni 2 Uber might not be a bad idea, especially if the have volume controls on the back like mine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I know what people say.
> 
> I mean it is literally a coin toss between the two. They sound very similar and the only real difference between the two is I personally feel like the magni 2 is a bit more airy and the O2 is a bit more smooth.
> 
> That's about it.


Have you heard the new line already? You'll hate me, but the Modi 2 Uber is just really appealing to me right now (and you should know why







).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Have you heard the new line already? You'll hate me, but the Modi 2 Uber is just really appealing to me right now (and you should know why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Mhmm.

Anything cheap like this, I will buy and depending on how it sounds, I will either return it, trade it with my friends for various things, or keep it as a utility or back up device.

I also get these things pretty quick. IDK why but I have had great luck with schiit in terms of shipping speed. Some people are still waiting for theirs which is weird.

But for you, you should look at the parasound Zdac.

I have been telling a few other members this, but about a couple months ago it dropped in price down to 300 bucks.

Its a killer dac with a built in headphone amp that was designed around the HD600/650 headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mhmm.
> 
> Anything cheap like this, I will buy and depending on how it sounds, I will either return it, trade it with my friends for various things, or keep it as a utility or back up device.
> 
> I also get these things pretty quick. IDK why but I have had great luck with schiit in terms of shipping speed. Some people are still waiting for theirs which is weird.
> 
> But for you, you should look at the parasound Zdac.
> 
> I have been telling a few other members this, but about a couple months ago it dropped in price down to 300 bucks.
> 
> Its a killer dac with a built in headphone amp that was designed around the HD600/650 headphones.


Awesome; I'll check it out! How would it stack up by itself as a DAC/Amp compared to the TiHD and Asgard 2 I'm using right now? At least as good or better, you think?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Recently acquired HE-400s.
> 
> I think I'm gonna stick with this pair for a while since I found the bass to be excellent.
> 
> Some simple comfort mods as these things are pretty heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FocusPads (not FocusPads-A) and replaced headband with a nice plushy leather one.
> 
> Very comfortable!


How do you like the focus pads? What pads were you using before?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> How do you like the focus pads? What pads were you using before?


I actually first spent some change on the velour pads from HiFiman...quite a disappointment compared to Beyer and Fidelio pads.

Found them to be very stiff actually.

The FocusPads (not to be confused with FocusPadsA) are 10x better and as much as was, it's pricey but a necessary buy for me.

Very soft velour surrounded by leather.

Satisfied with the comfort for good now.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I actually first spent some change on the velour pads from HiFiman...quite a disappointment compared to Beyer and Fidelio pads.
> 
> Found them to be very stiff actually.
> 
> The FocusPads (not to be confused with FocusPadsA) are 10x better and as much as was, it's pricey but a necessary buy for me.
> 
> Very soft velour surrounded by leather.
> 
> Satisfied with the comfort for good now.


Have you noticed much chance to the sound? It seems like these are kind of like HiFIMANs' response to Jergpads.

But thats good to know as I currently have the velours on mine.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Have you noticed much chance to the sound? It seems like these are kind of like HiFIMANs' response to Jergpads.
> 
> But thats good to know as I currently have the velours on mine.


Can't really say for sound as I moved to Focus pads and never looked back, I'll post my thoughts after I do some testing though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome; I'll check it out! How would it stack up by itself as a DAC/Amp compared to the TiHD and Asgard 2 I'm using right now? At least as good or better, you think?


It's a fair bit better.

It has a smoother sound that is not as sibilant as the asgard 2.

I think the main reason it would work well for you is that it is a really strong dac that outshines the bifrost.

The headphone amp can easily hold it's own against the asgard 2, but I think the dac is the main attraction.

Inner Fidelity actually has a full write up about it that I largely agree with. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/parasound-zdac


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Can't really say for sound as I moved to Focus pads and never looked back, I'll post my thoughts after I do some testing though.


Sounds good, really thinking about grabbing a pair along with a headband mod. And does anybody know if putting an Antlion Modmic on the HE400's will bother them at all?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It's a fair bit better.
> 
> It has a smoother sound that is not as sibilant as the asgard 2.
> 
> I think the main reason it would work well for you is that it is a really strong dac that outshines the bifrost.
> 
> The headphone amp can easily hold it's own against the asgard 2, but I think the dac is the main attraction.
> 
> Inner Fidelity actually has a full write up about it that I largely agree with. http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/parasound-zdac


Awesome. Gonna give that a read once I sit down. I have a feeling this amp is gonna make me want HD600 again







.


----------



## Trev0r269

dudemen,

Just ordered a pair of California Loredos for $15. Gotta be worth it right? I'm replacing an old, old over-the ear pair.

As long as the on-the-ear doesn't wreck me, should be a good buy.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I actually first spent some change on the velour pads from HiFiman...quite a disappointment compared to Beyer and Fidelio pads.
> 
> Found them to be very stiff actually.
> 
> The FocusPads (not to be confused with FocusPadsA) are 10x better and as much as was, it's pricey but a necessary buy for me.
> 
> Very soft velour surrounded by leather.
> 
> Satisfied with the comfort for good now.


Actually I have been wondering about replacing my old earpads on my DT770 and using the old pair for modding the HE-400 pads.
Pretty much


http://imgur.com/MdBfW

.

*Gets seizures from thinking about that comfort heaven*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome. Gonna give that a read once I sit down. I have a feeling this amp is gonna make me want HD600 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doubt it.

I mean the cool thing about the amp is that it is very natural sounding amp with a slight warm tilt.

Its not some crazy warm tube amp and it is not some crazy bring SS amp either. It's just a plain decent amp.

The dac is up there with the jolida and the cambride audio dac. I just never bothered to mention it because before the price drop you could get a jolida for a few bucks more.

Now that this thing is in spitting distance of an o2/odac combo in terms of price, I think it should get some serious attention from everyone on the forum who is looking at the 300 dollar price range.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Doubt it.
> 
> I mean the cool thing about the amp is that it is very natural sounding amp with a slight warm tilt.
> 
> Its not some crazy warm tube amp and it is not some crazy bring SS amp either. It's just a plain decent amp.
> 
> The dac is up there with the jolida and the cambride audio dac. I just never bothered to mention it because before the price drop you could get a jolida for a few bucks more.
> 
> Now that this thing is in spitting distance of an o2/odac combo in terms of price, I think it should get some serious attention from everyone on the forum who is looking at the 300 dollar price range.


Well ultimately it sounds like it could complement or replace my Asgard 2, so I'm really interested in it







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well ultimately it sounds like it could complement or replace my Asgard 2, so I'm really interested in it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeup. It would be very interesting to see if it smooths out your asgard 2.


----------



## silvrr

Got called up for jury duty, got picked for a trial and 7 long days later I was done. Since it I did my civic duty I decided that the money I got from the fed's should go to something fun. Have a pair of DT880s from the marketplace and a magni2 and modi2 on the way.


----------



## skupples

I didn't even see the modi 2 when I ordered my modi directly from schiit 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't even see the modi 2 when I ordered my modi directly from schiit 2-3 weeks ago.


They were announced 12/12 according to their site, was it before that.

There is a new Modi and a Modi uber (multiple input options and non-usb powered)

Amazingly I ordered yesterday and they will be here Saturday. Placed my order at 9:44, got the shipping notice at 11:09. I would say they were ready for the rush of orders.


----------



## skupples

starting to get this weird fizzle/crackle in the right cup of my HD600s.

slapped in the DT770s, hoping it was just the Schiit going belly up, but it's not present there, or at least, it's not audible.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting to get this weird fizzle/crackle in the right cup of my HD600s.
> 
> slapped in the DT770s, hoping it was just the Schiit going belly up, but it's not present there, or at least, it's not audible.


People still buy Schiit?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> People still buy Schiit?


went with a Vali & modi. I like the Vali, kinda... Modi meh. barely any difference over the R4BE Black Edition RealTek DAC.

just biding my time until I can talk myself into getting a Dark Voice or the like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I didn't even see the modi 2 when I ordered my modi directly from schiit 2-3 weeks ago.


You are still within your grace period to exchange the modi.

If you got the modi with optical, then you are not all that bad off. If you bought it with USB however, then build yourself a rail gun and shoot that piece of schiit back to them.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> starting to get this weird fizzle/crackle in the right cup of my HD600s.
> 
> slapped in the DT770s, hoping it was just the Schiit going belly up, but it's not present there, or at least, it's not audible.


Check to see if theres a strand of hair stuck against the driver, that happened to me once.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are still within your grace period to exchange the modi.
> 
> If you got the modi with optical, then you are not all that bad off. If you bought it with USB however, then build yourself a rail gun and shoot that piece of schiit back to them.


went with optical.









like I said above. The Modi is a minute difference over the DAC built into the R4BE "Black Edition" Supreme FX. The amp made a staggering difference, the dac a microscopic one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Check to see if theres a strand of hair stuck against the driver, that happened to me once.


will do, thx.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> went with optical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said above. The Modi is a minute difference over the DAC built into the R4BE "Black Edition" Supreme FX. The amp made a staggering difference, the dac a microscopic one.
> will do, thx.


Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Then return it and get a better dac.

No sense in wasting your money.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Then return it and get a better dac.
> 
> No sense in wasting your money.


I thought Schiit's schtick was only 15 days

I ordered it on November 26th









hmm... wonder if i still have the box.
Quote:


> What if I've spilled a thermos of coffee inside my Asgard, dragged it along the beach with a ATV, and used it for sledgehammer target practice, but I really really want to return it?
> Um, how about "no?"












yeah, i don't see anything on their website that goes beyond their stated 15 day guarantee, would love to know if I'm missing something though... Either way, sent off an email requesting an upgrade. Worst case scenario I get a no / $$$$ please response. $$$$ please response would equate to me saying thanks, but no thanks, i'll put that money aside of a badass DAC & beast mode amp.


----------



## Nephalem

Everybody here seems to talk about DACs and Amps all day long, I don't particularly need an Amp for my M50Xs. I've been thinking about getting an Optical DAC, if I do get one a) what would people recommend? I had a look at a few people have mentioned and I have no clue what I'm looking at, they don't appear to have 3.5mm jacks? b) Do these act as an external replacement for my Soundcard? I may sound like an idiot with these stupid questions, but I guess all audiophiles start somewhere right?


----------



## skupples

Most of them come with the bigger jacks (1/4 ?) and yes it will replace / override your sound card / integrated sound?

Recommendations ? Not qualified for that.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Everybody here seems to talk about DACs and Amps all day long, I don't particularly need an Amp for my M50Xs. I've been thinking about getting an Optical DAC, if I do get one a) what would people recommend? I had a look at a few people have mentioned and I have no clue what I'm looking at, they don't appear to have 3.5mm jacks? b) Do these act as an external replacement for my Soundcard? I may sound like an idiot with these stupid questions, but I guess all audiophiles start somewhere right?


DACs are about half of what your sound card does. If you got an amp to go with it, then you would be able to replace your sound card. You can (depending on the sound card I guess) use an amp with the sound card, but you can't really use a DAC with the sound card


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I thought Schiit's schtick was only 15 days
> 
> I ordered it on November 26th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmm... wonder if i still have the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i don't see anything on their website that goes beyond their stated 15 day guarantee, would love to know if I'm missing something though... Either way, sent off an email requesting an upgrade. Worst case scenario I get a no / $$$$ please response. $$$$ please response would equate to me saying thanks, but no thanks, i'll put that money aside of a badass DAC & beast mode amp.


Ahhhhh, but when did you receive it?

You could tell them that there is no way to return it to them until you have your order.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Everybody here seems to talk about DACs and Amps all day long, I don't particularly need an Amp for my M50Xs. I've been thinking about getting an Optical DAC, if I do get one a) what would people recommend? I had a look at a few people have mentioned and I have no clue what I'm looking at, they don't appear to have 3.5mm jacks? b) Do these act as an external replacement for my Soundcard? I may sound like an idiot with these stupid questions, but I guess all audiophiles start somewhere right?


What would be your budget?

Where would you be using it?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ahhhhh, but when did you receive it?
> 
> You could tell them that there is no way to return it to them until you have your order.


received november 3rd.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What would be your budget?
> 
> Where would you be using it?


It would be for home use, budget isn't a huge concern it just means I have to wait longer to get it the more expensive it is, wouldn't want to go over the top though so let's say... $200 AUD so probably ~$150 USD.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> It would be for home use, budget isn't a huge concern it just means I have to wait longer to get it the more expensive it is, wouldn't want to go over the top though so let's say... $200 AUD so probably ~$150 USD.


Australia does not have a heck of a lot of stuff unfortunately.

I would start by looking at the audio engine D1. It is a dac amp combo, so it is not a pure dac, but it is 170 AUS through PC case gear.

You might be able to find it cheaper as well.

It has some solid performance for the price.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Australia does not have a heck of a lot of stuff unfortunately.
> 
> I would start by looking at the audio engine D1. It is a dac amp combo, so it is not a pure dac, but it is 170 AUS through PC case gear.
> 
> You might be able to find it cheaper as well.
> 
> It has some solid performance for the price.


That looks pretty damned good, not being in Australia doesn't bother me I can pay the bit extra shipping and wait a bit longer if the DAC is worth it. Question with that how it has the RCA and front 3.5 can it output to both simultaneously? Because if so that'd be great, I could simply plug my headphones in when I need them and mute the speakers, and vice versa when everyone is awake through the day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> That looks pretty damned good, not being in Australia doesn't bother me I can pay the bit extra shipping and wait a bit longer if the DAC is worth it. Question with that how it has the RCA and front 3.5 can it output to both simultaneously? Because if so that'd be great, I could simply plug my headphones in when I need them and mute the speakers, and vice versa when everyone is awake through the day.


yeup, that is how it works.

It's a pretty slick piece of gear. It does not sound as good as something like the odac and o2, but the product as a whole is a far more well made product.


----------



## pez

Welp, forgot I put the Sunricky TF10 cable on my Xmas list. Cable is miles ahead of the stock one in terms of quality and flexibility. As for sound....not sure until further testing but there may be more of a frequency shift towards the upper registers. That's a big maybe, though.

EDIT:

Oh yeah...Merry Christmas/Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## THEStorm

Got a set of HiFiMAN RE-400 IEMs' today and they sound great! Very pleased with the sound and build quality of these. Seems like the should be a nice complement to my HE-400's (which I have a suspension style headband coming and focus pads for!).

Edit: And yes Merry Christmas and a Happy New Years to all!


----------



## roflcopter159

Just put on my new Mad Dogs for the first time... Big fan! They sound very similar to my LCD 2's sound signature and are definitely going to be the awesome closed companion to the LCD 2 that I had hoped for. Though, I do find myself turning my T1 up a bit more for the Mad Dogs than I would on the LCD 2. Also got a cable for the LCD 2 from Best In The Verse. Haven't had a chance to try that out yet, though even if it isn't a sound quality upgrade in any way, the cable looks great, so I'm happy either way.


----------



## skupples

hmm... I just won $500 from my yearly Scratch Off.. Old man has been buying them for me as long as I can remember. Never won more than break even. The $500 probably is break even for 27 years of scratch offs though

blow it on Dark Voice?!


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Everybody here seems to talk about DACs and Amps all day long, I don't particularly need an Amp for my M50Xs. I've been thinking about getting an Optical DAC, if I do get one a) what would people recommend? I had a look at a few people have mentioned and I have no clue what I'm looking at, they don't appear to have 3.5mm jacks? b) Do these act as an external replacement for my Soundcard? I may sound like an idiot with these stupid questions, but I guess all audiophiles start somewhere right?


Depends on your budget, personally I would suggest looking into investing into a decent Audio Interface ($100 - 200 range).

The pro's are better/cleaner performance with one as opposed to most dac/amp combos (some might say otherwise) in the same price range. Quiet output (no hiss or noise going to your headphones), neutral/uncolored sound, and they will sufficiently amp your headphones.

But if you're looking for something with a smaller footprint DAC/Amp would be a better route.

PM me and I can link you some good interfaces if you're interested.









-EP


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... I just won $500 from my yearly Scratch Off.. Old man has been buying them for me as long as I can remember. Never won more than break even. The $500 probably is break even for 27 years of scratch offs though
> 
> blow it on Dark Voice?!


god no, that thing sucks for the price.

If you want a genuine tube amp, then get the antique sound labs MK3.

http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

Sell your vali to make up the difference.

This thing is probably the best tube amp you can get for the price without buying used or vintage gear.

The only other thing you should look at getting is a dac.

The best bang for buck dac right now that I know of (without getting into exotic solutions) is the parasound Z dac.

If you want more tube sound, then you can also get the jolida glass dac 3.

The parasound dac has a built in amp. The jolida uses the output stage as a headphone amp.

Both solutions are better than the vali, but if you really wanna focus on the amp, then the antique sound labs amp is your best bet.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Hello!

This is my first post at overclock.net

I've spent a long time in portable audio, I have a passion for sound and music, I'm a nice person, I collect IEM's, DAC's, associated equipment

I tinker, DIY, create, adjust, design

Looking forward to this forum

Kind Regards,

Kiriel 7


----------



## skupples

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> god no, that thing sucks for the price.
> 
> If you want a genuine tube amp, then get the antique sound labs MK3.
> 
> http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html
> 
> Sell your vali to make up the difference.
> 
> This thing is probably the best tube amp you can get for the price without buying used or vintage gear.
> 
> The only other thing you should look at getting is a dac.
> 
> The best bang for buck dac right now that I know of (without getting into exotic solutions) is the parasound Z dac.
> 
> If you want more tube sound, then you can also get the jolida glass dac 3.
> 
> The parasound dac has a built in amp. The jolida uses the output stage as a headphone amp.
> 
> Both solutions are better than the vali, but if you really wanna focus on the amp, then the antique sound labs amp is your best bet.















you're probably right that I should move away from the Modi 1.0 before anything else, especially since it had the smallest increase in perceivable change when adding the DAC and AMP on top of the R4BE "Black Edition Supreme FX"

Still need to cash this ticket in, but it clearly states "get the money bag with "winall" and you win all" and I have 4 rows with 5 columns of $25. = $500, though it might be time to replace my 10 year old car deck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post at overclock.net
> 
> I've spent a long time in portable audio, I have a passion for sound and music, I'm a nice person, I collect IEM's, DAC's, associated equipment
> 
> I tinker, DIY, create, adjust, design
> 
> Looking forward to this forum
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Kiriel 7












welcome aboard!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> This is my first post at overclock.net
> 
> I've spent a long time in portable audio, I have a passion for sound and music, I'm a nice person, I collect IEM's, DAC's, associated equipment
> 
> I tinker, DIY, create, adjust, design
> 
> Looking forward to this forum
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Kiriel 7


Welcome.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're probably right that I should move away from the Modi 1.0 before anything else, especially since it had the smallest increase in perceivable change when adding the DAC and AMP on top of the R4BE "Black Edition Supreme FX"
> 
> Still need to cash this ticket in, but it clearly states "get the money bag with "winall" and you win all" and I have 4 rows with 5 columns of $25. = $500, though it might be time to replace my 10 year old car deck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome aboard!


Wellllllll ehhhhhhh IDK. It might not be that simple.

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!: THIS IS JUST A HYPOTHESIS I HAVE AND I AM ONLY SUGGESTING THAT IT MAY BE SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT.

The thought process behind the vali is that they take bright sound that the magni has and run it through some tubes to warm up the sound a bit.

The issue is that the tubes suck so bad it is not even funny. The tubes they use actually give tubes a bad name.

They are dirty sounding. So when you take a clean signal from your dac and make it dirty, then you are not truly getting the potential out of your dac.

Essentially your amp could very well be acting as a bottle neck for the dac.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> welcome aboard!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welcome.


Thank you!

At the moment I'm mostly listening to my Etymotic ER-4B, Ortofon e-Q7, STAX SR-002, BLoX ANVSE3 and I have a new in box Sony E931 which I have not opened yet.

For headphones I have a vintage isodynamic called "Leak 3000" at the moment, which is quite novel to me

I love hearing new sounds

http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Leak_3000_Isodynamic


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> At the moment I'm mostly listening to my Etymotic ER-4B, Ortofon e-Q7, STAX SR-002, BLoX ANVSE3 and I have a new in box Sony E931 which I have not opened yet.
> 
> For headphones I have a vintage isodynamic called "Leak 3000" at the moment, which is quite novel to me
> 
> I love hearing new sounds
> 
> http://wiki.faust3d.com/wiki/index.php?title=Leak_3000_Isodynamic


The stax SR-002 and the stax speakers are the only stax products that elude me.

One day I will finish my ever growing stax collection.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The stax SR-002 and the stax speakers are the only stax products that elude me.
> 
> One day I will finish my ever growing stax collection.


Cool! You're a hard-core Stax collector?

I opened up the SR-002 amplifier once, I believe the op-amp can be vastly improved

The SR-002 / SR-003 has had mixed reviews, mostly brisk reviews where they didn't give the product the necessary time and adjustment it needs, but here is a positive review I read which stays in my mind, he wrote "As its electroacoustic performance characteristic is so great, STAX SR-003 becomes the very first headphone that goes on my favorite list"

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/08/stax-sr-003-mk1-electrostatic-in-ear.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Cool! You're a hard-core Stax collector?
> 
> I opened up the SR-002 amplifier once, I believe the op-amp can be vastly improved
> 
> The SR-002 / SR-003 has had mixed reviews, mostly brisk reviews where they didn't give the product the necessary time and adjustment it needs, but here is a positive review I read which stays in my mind, he wrote "As its electroacoustic performance characteristic is so great, STAX SR-003 becomes the very first headphone that goes on my favorite list"
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2013/08/stax-sr-003-mk1-electrostatic-in-ear.html


I try. I only collect the older/rare stuff at the moment.

I figure that when I am rich, I can just go buy the new stuff at my leisure.









I already have the stax lamda series pretty much wrapped up. I have the lambda nova classic, pros and signatures. Then there are ones like the sigmas that I want to get my hands on. Stuff like that. Then I get to start spending the big bucks on a set of 007s. And so on.

And yes. Almost every stax amp can be improved. Amplifiers just really are not Stax's strong suit.

My issue with the 002s and 003s is that I would probably only use them maybe 3 times a month, and to get them to sound good, I would probably have to mod the little amp it comes with.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wellllllll ehhhhhhh IDK. It might not be that simple.
> 
> WARNING!!!!!!!!!!: THIS IS JUST A HYPOTHESIS I HAVE AND I AM ONLY SUGGESTING THAT IT MAY BE SOMETHING TO THINK ABOUT.
> 
> The thought process behind the vali is that they take bright sound that the magni has and run it through some tubes to warm up the sound a bit.
> 
> The issue is that the tubes suck so bad it is not even funny. The tubes they use actually give tubes a bad name.
> 
> They are dirty sounding. So when you take a clean signal from your dac and make it dirty, then you are not truly getting the potential out of your dac.
> 
> Essentially your amp could very well be acting as a bottle neck for the dac.


Very interesting theory.


----------



## skupples

Email back for Schiit, there is no optical modi 2.0 Yet their website shows it exists.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Email back for Schiit, there is no optical modi 2.0 Yet their website shows it exists.


Huh, are they actually saying it doesn't exist? Or are they just saying it isn't available yet?

Denying its existence would be pretty difficult since there are both pictures and a product description on their site.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Huh, are they actually saying it doesn't exist? Or are they just saying it isn't available yet?
> 
> Denying its existence would be pretty difficult since there are both pictures and a product description on their site.


Schiit Tech
to me
11 minutes agoDetails
There is no Optical Modi 2.0. It is unchanged.

Nick T.

Schiit Tech
[email protected]

----

Schiit Tech
to me
0 minutes agoDetails
Modi 2 Uber is a multiple-input modi with optical input. It is not Modi Optical.

Nick T.

Schiit Tech
[email protected]

So yeah idk pretty obviously that he doesn't feel like being helpful or informative so the hell with them.\

Looks like only the Modi Uber 2.0 has optical out, so I'm guessing the main improvement for the Modi 2.0 was improving the USB interfacing, as they didn't see a need to upgrade the optical unit, which then explains why the Uber was rebuilt as well.


----------



## Gilles3000

Kinda hard to just ignore that this is on their website tho.


I was actually looking for a reasonably priced dac, that wasn't powered trough usb and had an optical input. Since i'm having a lot of emi for my gpu.

I guess I could still try the AudioEngine D1 and power it with a usb charger... would be cheaper too since I wouldn't require a separate amp.


----------



## skupples

Modi 2 is branded as such on the back.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Kinda hard to just ignore that this is on their website tho.
> 
> 
> I was actually looking for a reasonably priced dac, that wasn't powered trough usb and had an optical input. Since i'm having a lot of emi for my gpu.
> 
> I guess I could still try the AudioEngine D1 and power it with a usb charger... would be cheaper too since I wouldn't require a separate amp.


You can still get a USB powered DAC, just use a USB power isolator. Such as this one:
https://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Modi 2 is branded as such on the back.


Oh, so it's just going to be the Modi(1) with optical input? That seems odd...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You can still get a USB powered DAC, just use a USB power isolator. Such as this one:
> https://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator


That looks handy, might have to look into it.

Besides that, what amp&dac or amp/dac combo unit would you guys recommend for up to €200-€250. I know the Schiit Modi2-Magni2,the AE D1 and the O2+ODAC(although the O2 stuff seems to be less accessible in the EU) are good options, but I was wondering what else is out there.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Oh, so it's just going to be the Modi(1) with optical input? That seems odd...
> That looks handy, might have to look into it.
> 
> Besides that, what amp&dac or amp/dac combo unit would you guys recommend for up to €200-€250. I know the Schiit Modi2-Magni2,the AE D1 and the O2+ODAC(although the O2 stuff seems to be less accessible in the EU) are good options, but I was wondering what else is out there.


to me, it sounds like they did this because the major change with Rev 2.0 is overhauling the USB interface, which would explain why they didn't feel the need to overhaul the Optical in version.


----------



## silvrr

They used to have a modi optical.

Now it's modi 2 and modi 2 uber.

Uber has optical and usb in and is powered by a wall wart.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> You can still get a USB powered DAC, just use a USB power isolator. Such as this one:
> https://hifimediy.com/usb-isolator


Hi there!

Consider this one as well, which has external power

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CONVERTER-MODULE-USB-to-USB-ISOLATION-iCoupler-ADUM4160-ADUM5000-/270833210412?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item3f0eead42c


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Consider this one as well, which has external power
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CONVERTER-MODULE-USB-to-USB-ISOLATION-iCoupler-ADUM4160-ADUM5000-/270833210412?pt=BI_Control_Systems_PLCs&hash=item3f0eead42c


Thanks, but €63 is a bit pricey


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Engine is out of the honda.

Time to put in new audio stuff.

I am thinking horn tweeters with vifa woofers.


----------



## skupples

Antique Sound Labs, or Bottlehead w/ Speedball upgrade.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Antique Sound Labs, or Bottlehead w/ Speedball upgrade.


Sound labs ftw.

With the sound labs you actually have a switch. You can either use the amp as an OTL amp or as a transformer coupled amp.

So for instance if you decide to get another pair of headphones down the line, you are not stuck with some useless OTL amp.

You also have to be very careful with the bottle head stuff.

The amp CAN sound good if you decide to replace a lot of the stock parts with better caps and resistors. But if you use the stock parts, you will most likely be disappointed.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Sound labs ftw.
> 
> With the sound labs you actually have a switch. You can either use the amp as an OTL amp or as a transformer coupled amp.
> 
> So for instance if you decide to get another pair of headphones down the line, you are not stuck with some useless OTL amp.
> 
> You also have to be very careful with the bottle head stuff.
> 
> The amp CAN sound good if you decide to replace a lot of the stock parts with better caps and resistors. But if you use the stock parts, you will most likely be disappointed.


not to mention you're paying out the nose for a DIY project... Really, there should be a $50 discount, or $50 surcharge depending on if you want it pre-built or in pieces.

it really just comes down to if the optical Modi will do the ASL justice.

I have a 3930k that I need to send back to intel, which is essentially a quick $400 + flipping the Vali, which should easily slide for $70, so covering the cost would be easy enough. OH! almost forgot, and I have a VKB Big Fat Black Mamba Joystick that I no longer need due to getting a custom lefty warthog grip built for my backup Warthog, which means I have perfect 6 degrees of freedom setup for muh space sims. (two warthogs, and MFG CRosswind hand built pedals FTW!) so, I basically have $1,000 worth of stuff that I'm not using, which I really need to just sell.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> not to mention you're paying out the nose for a DIY project... Really, there should be a $50 discount, or $50 surcharge depending on if you want it pre-built or in pieces.


Plus.....if you are smart about things, there are plenty of videos and other guides where you can learn what parts your need to buy to build the dang thing yourself.

I am also gonna throw this out on the table.

Since you seem to be interested in unique tube amps, I have a pretty beast amp myself that I would like to sell to fund other projects of mine.

If you are interested and you want to give me about a week to put the amp in a more reasonable looking box, I could make a formal FS thread and let you have first shot at buying it.

I have been meaning to put it up for sale for a while now. I have just been lazy.....and honda. Sooooooooo much honda.


----------



## Spork13

Hello headphonophilles.
As a young, single bloke I had some pretty high end Hi-Fi gear - Bose 901's, HSA power amp, Dynaco pre amp...
As an old married bloke I have none of that, and wouldn't be allowed to use it anyway. (there's a message somewhere there for the youngsters...)
Anyway - for a few years I've been listening to tunes on a pair of ATH AD700's, which double as my gaming headset.
For xmas I bought myself (from Massdrop) a Yulong U100 DAC/Amp which has improved sound quality immensely.
I also got a pair of Philips Fidelio L1s (Massdrop again) - but I tried them for about 10 minutes before deciding to flog them. Fit was too tight and hot and sound was muddy compared to the Audio Technicas.
I still wanted to upgrade the cans though, so now I have a pair of ATH AD900x's on their way to me. Hoping for similar fit and comfort to what I'm using, better sound, and no more gold and purple.
Looking forwards to following this thread and hopefully learning more about this stuff.


----------



## skupples

the message = consessions are always made in relationships, but your consessions were too high. I've been with plenty of girls that try to restrict my gaming time, and tell me to turn down the bump in my trunk, but i've never had a girl tell me to TAKE OFF THOSE DAMN HEADPHONES... though, they block out a ton of background noise, so i might have missed it









btw, for the youngins in here that might wonder... Gamestop (or competition) girls smell funny, and tend to live in basements, or with abbusive x-boyfriends.

32 Inch 4K monitor acquisition > getting a new amp, for now.







maybe once i get this $1,000 back from the 3930k & custom joystick...


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I have the D1 right now. My highest impedance headphones are 50 ohms. I know the D1 has build in DAC and AMP up to 300 ohms but looking for possible future upgrades. Do i need the upgrade the DAC or get a separate AMP to follow up the D1?


----------



## Alexyy

DT990's here just submitted.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have the D1 right now. My highest impedance headphones are 50 ohms. I know the D1 has build in DAC and AMP up to 300 ohms but looking for possible future upgrades. Do i need the upgrade the DAC or get a separate AMP to follow up the D1?


Are you considering a set of headphones > 300 Ohm?


----------



## roflcopter159

Just resubmitted my form entry with some updates


----------



## HL2-4-Life

OP, I'd messed up, it seems I had submitted three times so I have three separate columns with my specs. I'd mistakenly believed that each new submission would overwrite the old ones, my bad.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I have the D1 right now. My highest impedance headphones are 50 ohms. I know the D1 has build in DAC and AMP up to 300 ohms but looking for possible future upgrades. Do i need the upgrade the DAC or get a separate AMP to follow up the D1?


This person started with the Audioengine D1

http://inearspace.co.uk/

Since his days with the D1, he's definitely found many improvements in DAC-land, so I'd say yes, you can find many exquisite sounding DAC's out there if you're a little trained in how to listen for the difference, I used to be a skeptic years ago, but these days I'm convinced all DAC's sound a tiny bit different

Concerning future upgrades, since the D1 is using the AK4396, I'd lean towards keeping your DAC the same and improving your amp section instead

For example, you could get an iBasso Pelican - http://ibasso.com/products-detail.php?id=87, then experiment a little with the op-amp section as to which op-amp's best suit your flavour


----------



## Nephalem

Ok so I have a question for you guys, are velour ear-pads for the M50X worth it for $20 USD?
Linky


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> Ok so I have a question for you guys, are velour ear-pads for the M50X worth it for $20 USD?
> Linky


I prefer plushy over plastic/leather/pleather ANY day... The leather pads get hot & sticky, and they will eventually start to smell, and they do so even faster than plushy pads.


----------



## Nephalem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I prefer plushy over plastic/leather/pleather ANY day... The leather pads get hot & sticky, and they will eventually start to smell, and they do so even faster than plushy pads.


I didn't need much convincing, I think i'll get them. Do the Velour pads make it easier to wear for longer periods? Like do they relieve any pressure or are they just more breathable?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephalem*
> 
> I didn't need much convincing, I think i'll get them. Do the Velour pads make it easier to wear for longer periods? Like do they relieve any pressure or are they just more breathable?


I would say more breathable. They will change the sound also. I like my M50 for short listening or gaming with leather pads. I put on my 598 if i stay for 2+ hours.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I prefer plushy over plastic/leather/pleather ANY day... The leather pads get hot & sticky, and they will eventually start to smell, and they do so even faster than plushy pads.


Thankfully the stock pads with the M50X's are a lot better than the ones that came with the M50's, and they do breathe a lot better (not to mention are comfier). One of these days I want to get velour pads for my old straight cabled M50's though, but maybe next time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I prefer plushy over plastic/leather/pleather ANY day... The leather pads get hot & sticky, and they will eventually start to smell, and they do so even faster than plushy pads.


I like the combo pads on the HiFiMan HE-400i and HE-560: very soft pleather pads that feel very close to real leather, but with a velour trim on the part that actually touches your head/ears. I wish more headphones had this.


----------



## Jinto

So I got my AKG K712 Pro's a few days ago. Overall the build quality and sound is much better than the Q701's I returned awhile back. However there is one problem with my unit that I just can't seem to ignore. I'm noticing the tension on the left ear cup's strings is a bit looser than the right side. When I pluck the strings the left side is definitely looser and has a bit more give so when I put on the headphones the left side feels slighter less firm. Anyone else report such an issue because I don't remember the strings being different tension wise when I had the Q701's on hand.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mine seem to have the same tension after a year of steady use. I say seem because I have no way of actually measuring such.


----------



## drez

My reaction when I demo'd (SE846) was overwhelmingly negative. Uneven mids, harsh top end, stupid connector, massive price. I greatly prefer my W4.


----------



## drez

If you are going for usb isolation I strongly recommend Schiit Wyrd. Its the only isolation which does not add jitter. For explanation of why research transmission line theory. Essentially you do not want discontinuities in the digital signal path as these create signal reflections which degrade the USB signal. I have tried several other galvanic isolator modules and USB hubs and they all compromised performance. Schiit Wyrd does not have this problem as it reclocks the signal.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> If you are going for usb isolation I strongly recommend Schiit Wyrd. Its the only isolation which does not add jitter. For explanation of why research transmission line theory. Essentially you do not want discontinuities in the digital signal path as these create signal reflections which degrade the USB signal. I have tried several other galvanic isolator modules and USB hubs and they all compromised performance. Schiit Wyrd does not have this problem as it reclocks the signal.


You ever tried HiFimeDIY's isolator? It seems to work very well IMO.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> You ever tried HiFimeDIY's isolator? It seems to work very well IMO.


Not that one in particular, but I have tried other using the ADUM chip but without the linear power supply of the HIFImeDIY, so I would expect this one could be a little better. I would expect maybe slightly better results because of this, but probably still some slight softening of transients and loss of micro detail?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Not that one in particular, but I have tried other using the ADUM chip but without the linear power supply of the HIFImeDIY, so I would expect this one could be a little better. I would expect maybe slightly better results because of this, but probably still some slight softening of transients and loss of micro detail?


That seems fair. I've always seen it paired with budget DAC's, which is probably where it fits best.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That seems fair. I've always seen it paired with budget DAC's, which is probably where it fits best.


Yeah could be a pretty good synergy fix if the setup is a bit bright. A couple of years ago I had brightness problem and the OMILEX isolator seemed to work pretty well (as mentioned haven't tried the HIFImeDIY one). Also probably works well for noise related problems, but I never seemed to have any with my system before.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Yeah could be a pretty good synergy fix if the setup is a bit bright. A couple of years ago I had brightness problem and the OMILEX isolator seemed to work pretty well (as mentioned haven't tried the HIFImeDIY one). Also probably works well for noise related problems, but I never seemed to have any with my system before.


I had so much noise that I switched to SPDIF via optical. I don't regret that one bit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I got an offer to buy my Soloist for $700. Should I bite?


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I got an offer to buy my Soloist for $700. Should I bite?


Have you heard it? If you haven't heard it, I'd say you should look further. I'd say in my experience discrete circuit headphone amplifiers can be sort of average sounding and you can't roll the amplification and sonic quality integrated circuit chips to your preference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Have you heard it? If you haven't heard it, I'd say you should look further. I'd say in my experience discrete circuit headphone amplifiers can be sort of average sounding and you can't roll the amplification and sonic quality integrated circuit chips to your preference.


I think you are misunderstanding. I own the Soloist. I am selling it.


----------



## pez

If you need the cash badly (which I haven't heard any updates of your situation lately) then sure, as I thought you were selling close to that, but if you're in no hurry, maybe not?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you need the cash badly (which I haven't heard any updates of your situation lately) then sure, as I thought you were selling close to that, but if you're in no hurry, maybe not?


Well, I am currently filing paperwork to file her as a dependent for insurance purposes, which is taking a long time. I also believe that I can sell it at any time for that amount of money, hence being undecided.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well, I am currently filing paperwork to file her as a dependent for insurance purposes, which is taking a long time. I also believe that I can sell it at any time for that amount of money, hence being undecided.


If you can get that price any time and you aren't in desperate need for the cash, then I would probably just wait for another (higher) offer.


----------



## EddWar

Hi guys, one question, what do you think about the Bowers & Wilkins P7?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi guys, one question, what do you think about the Bowers & Wilkins P7?


I remember seeing some pretty positive reviews about them, have no personal experience tho.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi guys, one question, what do you think about the Bowers & Wilkins P7?


My coworker has one. Very light weight and portable. Pads are extremely soft. Sounded pretty good for the short time I tried listening to them. They are on ear though.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi guys, one question, what do you think about the Bowers & Wilkins P7?


They weren't to my taste but a great headphone. Somewhat bright tilt, but impressive sound for the form factor. Beautiful construction though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My coworker has one. Very light weight and portable. Pads are extremely soft. Sounded pretty good for the short time I tried listening to them. They are on ear though.


The P7 is over-ear, the P3 and P5 are on-ear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oops yeah I listened to the P5, never mind me!


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EddWar*
> 
> Hi guys, one question, what do you think about the Bowers & Wilkins P7?


I think I tried the P5 so not sure about the P7, the P5 had a nice mid-centric sound and seemed decent. As a portable product with fashion in mind, then it's pretty decent. If you're looking for pure sound quality then something like the Shure SRH-940 is way more advanced in all respects.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you are misunderstanding. I own the Soloist. I am selling it.


Right, sorry. Good luck with the sale then.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Anyone looking for a classic earphone (not in-ear-monitor form-factor) I can recommend the company BLoX.

The chassis / housing is not very good, but they pay attention to the driver at least.

They are currently selling the BE3 and BE7 models, I own the ANV3SE and uploaded a video of it here

I think they are better than Yuin, I've heard the Yuin PK2 and OK2


----------



## Kiriel 7

I just got an E-mail from BLoX 11 minutes ago, speak of the devil. They say all their drivers use Polyethylene Naphthalate film.

Never heard of it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyethylene_naphthalate


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I've got my Schiit Magni + Modi for sale in my sig if anyone is interested


----------



## Ashigi

ATH-MSR7, upgraded from M40x (I've been sold it few months ago)

Pros:

-Very tight, with punchy bass, bass quantity of MSR7 < M50x/M40x

-Smooth treble, compared to M50x/M40x

-Mid is not recessed, with forward sounding. Mike from headfonia store channel said, MSR7 have same forward sounding like HD25 (he is not active at headfonia.com anymore). But I don't know HD25 sounds









-Good separation, imaging, soundstage, from my memory, M50x have wider soundstage. For gaming? Yes, MSR7 capable. I hope I can buy graphic card so I can playing CS:GO again

-Overall, for my ears, MSR7 have balance sounds

-Headphone build quality is awesome, mix of good quality plastic and metal at headband and housing (magnesium, maybe)

-I test the mic, it's good, maybe it's better than my Zalman MC-1, but I will not use it.

-Good earpads, very soft.

Cons:

-Tight clamping. Just stretch it for few minutes.

-Tangled cable. But I don't care, it's better than my old M40x cable, it's too thick for outdoor usage (I cut the straight cable btw)

-Headband without padding

-Need matching source. I have FiiO E10K, the headphone out is not made for MSR7 because make the sounds more forward, not enjoyable, maybe E10K is good for M50x

-Where is 3.5mm to 6.3mm converter? Some people will need it. And they didn't include hardcase.


----------



## Gilles3000

Wireless Momentum's with noise cancellation with no audio quality loss.









If those claims are true, color me impressed.


----------



## EddWar

Thanks for your feedback, I'm going to check the P7, and I going to see if I can find the Shure one's for comparison.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wireless Momentum's with noise cancellation with no audio quality loss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If those claims are true, color me impressed.


Pretty sure that when not being used to cancel noise, they'll sound like momentums. The rest of the time, they'll sound worse.


----------



## skupples

active noise canceling hurts my head for some reason. That generation of static is probably what does it.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Noise-cancelling has nothing to do with audiophile quality, it's more like a detriment to the sound quality, but you guys know that already


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Noise-cancelling has nothing to do with audiophile quality, it's more like a detriment to the sound quality, but you guys know that already


I still do not get how sound canceling works in terms of real world application.

I know how it works in theory, but in practice you would figure there is some type of delay. Is the hardware truly just THAT fast where it makes no difference?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I still do not get how sound canceling works in terms of real world application.
> 
> I know how it works in theory, but in practice you would figure there is some type of delay. Is the hardware truly just THAT fast where it makes no difference?


you've never used them?

they produce a frequency that drowns out the noise. You can still hear, it just sounds REALLY far away.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> you've never used them?
> 
> they produce a frequency that drowns out the noise. You can still hear, it just sounds REALLY far away.


I have used it a couple times, but only in crowded hotel lobbies.

If you are saying that you can still somewhat hear it, then that means there is some small latency, but otherwise the microphone and all the other parts are fast enough to make a change.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have used it a couple times, but only in crowded hotel lobbies.
> 
> If you are saying that you can still somewhat hear it, then that means there is some small latency, but otherwise the microphone and all the other parts are fast enough to make a change.


it's weird, and i've only ever used the BOSE system, but meh..

anyways..

come home, flip on the vali and modi, and boom modi's second light won't come on.

restart PC, replug the optical, check settings, nope nope nope, still no secondary light, which I assume is the "i'm getting a signal" light.

edit: welp, emailed Schiit, as this thing is dead. Hooked it up to my second PC, and still no signal receival.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's weird, and i've only ever used the BOSE system, but meh..
> 
> anyways..
> 
> come home, flip on the vali and modi, and boom modi's second light won't come on.
> 
> restart PC, replug the optical, check settings, nope nope nope, still no secondary light, which I assume is the "i'm getting a signal" light.
> 
> edit: welp, emailed Schiit, as this thing is dead. Hooked it up to my second PC, and still no signal receival.


Yeahhhhhhhhhhh. One of the forum mods also had an issue with his modi as well.

The semi good-ish news though is these things seem to either die very quickly or last for a while.

Once you have a good unit, it seems to be smooth sailing.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhh. One of the forum mods also had an issue with his modi as well.
> 
> The semi good-ish news though is these things seem to either die very quickly or last for a while.
> 
> Once you have a good unit, it seems to be smooth sailing.


their customer support "that's strange, these things are indestructible!"

mhm, google says otherwise.


----------



## Fortunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have used it a couple times, but only in crowded hotel lobbies.
> 
> If you are saying that you can still somewhat hear it, then that means there is some small latency, but otherwise the microphone and all the other parts are fast enough to make a change.


Noise cancelling isn't very effective against sudden sounds I believe, it's designed to be used in and most effective against droney noises like traffic, on busses or planes, etc.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> their customer support "that's strange, these things are indestructible!"
> 
> mhm, google says otherwise.


Keep in mind the likely total population vs the number of google results stating a problem. Likely a very small part of the total delivered units.

On the other hand a longevity issue (even if perceived) could be devastating to a small company like Schiit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> Noise cancelling isn't very effective against sudden sounds I believe, it's designed to be used in and most effective against droney noises like traffic, on busses or planes, etc.


I thought this might have been the case, but I have never really found evidence for it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> their customer support "that's strange, these things are indestructible!"
> 
> mhm, google says otherwise.


Nah man they are totally indestructible. Screw the laws of physics and thermodynamics!

When the russians nuke us, I will not be hiding in a flimsy bomb shelter. I will of course grab a 100 dollar dac that I will use to shield myself with.

Seriously. If LKV research or Jolida would take my advice and make a headphone amp for 150ish or so, then the only use these pieces of schiit would have is rail gun ammo.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah man they are totally indestructible. Screw the laws of physics and thermodynamics!
> 
> When the russians nuke us, I will not be hiding in a flimsy bomb shelter. I will of course grab a 100 dollar dac that I will use to shield myself with.
> 
> Seriously. If LKV research or Jolida would take my advice and make a headphone amp for 150ish or so, then the only use these pieces of schiit would have is rail gun ammo.


I guess my mistake was turning it off. They get pretty damn hot, so I figured rest would be good. Little did I know turning it off, nightly, would kill it!

I'm stuck with it now, the question is, do I just get a warranty replacement, or give Schiit a few more $ for one of their other offerings.


----------



## pez

Get it warranty replaced and ask for a 'step-up' in the process.

Ironically I leave my Asgard 2 on quite a bit. Yeah, they get warm, but never to a burn-able temperature. I think I've turned it off a handful of times.


----------



## skupples

it's on the fritz.

magically came back on.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I guess my mistake was turning it off. They get pretty damn hot, so I figured rest would be good. Little did I know turning it off, nightly, would kill it!
> 
> I'm stuck with it now, the question is, do I just get a warranty replacement, or give Schiit a few more $ for one of their other offerings.


What?

What kind of idiot designs a circuit that gets damaged from being turned off?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> it's on the fritz.
> 
> magically came back on.


.............

Two words.

Rail Gun


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What?
> 
> What kind of idiot designs a circuit that gets damaged from being turned off?












it's back...

if it flips off again, i'll request a swap.

only issue with stepping up via Schiit DAC. They go from $99 to $349, as I assume the Loki, besides the DSD support, is just a modi w/ DSD circuitry.


----------



## Spork13

hehe.
I turned my DAC/Amp off, probably for the first time, the other night.
Next day, spent 10 minutes in windows trying to get sound to work...








It doesn't get hot, barely even warm, but I don't listen to my music very loud either these days. Trying to keep what hearing I have left intact...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got a Schiit Lyr, having a bit of issue with audio not working sometimes, wondering if it's my iFi Micro iDSD at fault. Will connect the Lyr to my audio card and see if the issue persists....


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I still do not get how sound canceling works in terms of real world application.
> 
> I know how it works in theory, but in practice you would figure there is some type of delay. Is the hardware truly just THAT fast where it makes no difference?


That's a good question, surely they can't have sophisticated digital circuits running in "real-time" with 1 ms of latency?

At a random guess, it's an analog circuit rather than a digital circuit, so there's some kind of op-amp's in there which know how to invert the audio signal?

I think military noise-cancelling headphones are different, they let you hear voices and footsteps and sounds like that, but they cancel out the gunfire, so that's even more advanced, uhm, once again it could be an op-amp which cancels out the "gunfire frequency", err, or the entire microphone system just turns off at a certain decibel, so they turn into giant earmuffs during loudness.

I'm just guessing because I'm intuitive and spatially minded like that.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Really interesting article and opinions by 50 Cent - who would have thought!?
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/ces/11336006/50-Cent-interview-tensions-over-Beats-made-it-difficult-to-work-with-Dre.html


----------



## pez

Pretty down-to-earth guy now as it seems. I still lose it thinking about 'grapefruit soda' though.

Protip: Google 'Aziz + 50 cent'


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys,

I am new to this world of PC sound and stuff.

Background:

Own senn 598HD, filo e6.

So I recently decided to buy logtec z906
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004M18O60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and

sound blaster z
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ISU33E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just have to say *"wow"*
When I put my headphones just for World of Warcraft (Have not tested other games yet) I was blown away by all the sounds I have NEVER HEARD BEFORE! I heard and "felt" FOOT STEPS with my headphones!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOOOT STEPS!

Now I do have a question though concerning the 5.1 setup, like optical out the best audio output to use? I have like 5 options, idk what to use?

Google shows that none are better than the other and distance isnt an issue.

Anyone have any classical music recommendation (specifically orchestra that are 5.1 so I could purchase and download for myself)?

Do I have a good headphone, 5.1 and sound card??
I have been using Mobo realtech my entire life.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this world of PC sound and stuff.
> 
> Background:
> 
> Own senn 598HD, filo e6.
> 
> So I recently decided to buy logtec z906
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004M18O60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> and
> 
> sound blaster z
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ISU33E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Do I have a good headphone, 5.1 and sound card??
> I have been using Mobo realtech my entire life.


I think the Senn 598 will be alright and quite an upgrade already and it will be more than enough for WoW... The sound card is good as well vs onboard audio. Make sure to position the 5.1 speakers to the optimum setup in your room to truly enjoy it. There are many guides out there to read.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new to this world of PC sound and stuff.
> 
> Background:
> 
> Own senn 598HD, filo e6.
> 
> So I recently decided to buy logtec z906
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004M18O60/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> and
> 
> sound blaster z
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009ISU33E/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I just have to say *"wow"*
> When I put my headphones just for World of Warcraft (Have not tested other games yet) I was blown away by all the sounds I have NEVER HEARD BEFORE! I heard and "felt" FOOT STEPS with my headphones!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOOOT STEPS!
> 
> Now I do have a question though concerning the 5.1 setup, like optical out the best audio output to use? I have like 5 options, idk what to use?
> 
> Google shows that none are better than the other and distance isnt an issue.
> 
> Anyone have any classical music recommendation (specifically orchestra that are 5.1 so I could purchase and download for myself)?
> 
> Do I have a good headphone, 5.1 and sound card??
> I have been using Mobo realtech my entire life.


1. Optical signals need to be decoded by a receiver or whatever serves as a decoder on the speaker setup instead of your sound card. In your speakers case, it is that control box. If using analog connections, your sound card does the decoding and passes the audio signal as analog to the speakers via F, S, C/Sub. Digital has less cables than Analog though.

2. I listen to my music in stereo so won't be of much help.

3. Good is subjective. If you enjoy it personally though, that is the only good you need.


----------



## KenjiS

Hey all









Considering supplementing my PC350 headset (Which I do quite enjoy) with a nice set of headphones that are a bit more comfortable for long periods of use for when im playing stuff solo, Im thinking I want something that gives a more "immersive" sound experience for gaming, However I will also probubly listen to music (As I'm prone to do during long WoT sessions and such) so if they're good for rock/metal (the VAST majority of my listening tastes) that would be a plus, Isolation not necessary at all, I care purely for sound (As I'm going to still have my PC350s, if i really need to be isolated they work very well for that)

Budget? $200-300, Will be driven off my Titanium HD

Of course I'm stuck on the "obvious" choices, and Im just not certain they're right for me and a lot of the guides I find are outdated and listing models that are discontinued (IE, the Sony MA900s which sounded pretty up my alley but they are no longer new)

The AKG Q701s I've heard have a great open sound field, which is awesome for gaming, but I've also heard they have little "oomph" Now, I dont want Basshead Beats or anything here, but I like a little punch when apropriate (IE, Using a Mass Relay in Mass Effect gives a nice satisfying THUMP) I also heard people give very mixed opinions on them when listening to metal and rock stuff, basically saying "Eh.. Not the best choice really" which makes me concerned they're just not right

The Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohm come up a lot, Very bass-heavy from what I heard without sacrificing the open sound field, but I also heard they get very fatiguing to listen to due to the very sharp treble, Which brings my Grado SR125s to mind.. Not exactly something I'm thinking is best

Of course the Sennheiser HD598s came up, and yeah, very tempting, I guess my hesitation is that I've had a lot of Sennheisers, and I've loved all of them, and maybe I just want to play the field a little here and go for something different with a different sound

Audio Technica's ATH-AD900Xs came up as well but with similar reservations to the Q701s... Very bass-light I hear.

So I figure, throw this out there and see what you guys think


----------



## Spork13

Got these - Audio Technica's ATH-AD900Xs - and very happy with them, for < $200 (ebay) Running them through a cheap DAC/Amp and they sound fine for me.
I love the comfort of these headphones - 3-4 hour gaming sessions not a problem.
They aren't bass heavy, but personally I like that. Still quite punchy, but brilliant for the vocal and guitar component of most metal.

That's my opinion.

I'm sure there are better out there, but for the $ these would be hard to beat.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Got these - Audio Technica's ATH-AD900Xs - and very happy with them, for < $200 (ebay) Running them through a cheap DAC/Amp and they sound fine for me.
> I love the comfort of these headphones - 3-4 hour gaming sessions not a problem.
> They aren't bass heavy, but personally I like that. Still quite punchy, but brilliant for the vocal and guitar component of most metal.
> 
> That's my opinion.
> 
> I'm sure there are better out there, but for the $ these would be hard to beat.


It is bass light though, which he doesn't want.

The Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro and AKG Q701 both need an amp, and the Titanium HD doesn't have one. You should check out the Philips Fidelio X2, it fits into your budget and can do without an amplifier (but will sound better amped I'd wager, so if you like it then you'll want to get an amp in the future). It should be very good for gaming, it is far from bass light, I see no reason to ever touch your PC 350 again.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It is bass light though, which he doesn't want.
> 
> The Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro and AKG Q701 both need an amp, and the Titanium HD doesn't have one. You should check out the Philips Fidelio X2, it fits into your budget and can do without an amplifier (but will sound better amped I'd wager, so if you like it then you'll want to get an amp in the future). It should be very good for gaming, it is far from bass light, I see no reason to ever touch your PC 350 again.


???? Wait..I thought my Titanium HD HAD an amp on it... It certainly has more oomph to it than most things... I guess it just has a stronger headphone output than other cards but not an actual "amp" beyond that..

In that case I will totally consider dropping the cash on a DAC/Amp, Was looking into that anyways but i thought the Titanium HD has a built in headphone amp Hows the DAC on the Titanium? Is it fairly solid or should I definitely consider a DAC and Amp combo instead?

What about the X1s over the X2s? Are the X2s just a newer model? Both look pretty darn comfortable

-edit- Reading into them, both sound like what i was sorta wanting actually Something slightly more punchy and warmer than "neutral" without getting into basshead territory.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ???? Wait..I thought my Titanium HD HAD an amp on it... It certainly has more oomph to it than most things... I guess it just has a stronger headphone output than other cards but not an actual "amp" beyond that..
> 
> In that case I will totally consider dropping the cash on a DAC/Amp, Was looking into that anyways but i thought the Titanium HD has a built in headphone amp Hows the DAC on the Titanium? Is it fairly solid or should I definitely consider a DAC and Amp combo instead?
> 
> What about the X1s over the X2s? Are the X2s just a newer model? Both look pretty darn comfortable
> 
> -edit- Reading into them, both sound like what i was sorta wanting actually Something slightly more punchy and warmer than "neutral" without getting into basshead territory.


The Titanium HD has a good DAC but no amp (I have one as well). A DAC upgrade can come eventually if you listen to a lot of music, but an amp is more important I'd say. But the X2 should sound good unamped, I recommend getting it from amazon if you're interested, trying it out, and seeing if you like it. If not you can always return it, but if you do like it then you can consider getting an amp.

The X2 seems to be the replacement for the X1. It addresses the problems with the X1 like the cable, replaceable pads, and more refined treble judging by reviews. Since the price isn't too far apart between the two of them, I'd go for the X2.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Titanium HD has a good DAC but no amp (I have one as well). A DAC upgrade can come eventually if you listen to a lot of music, but an amp is more important I'd say. But the X2 should sound good unamped, I recommend getting it from amazon if you're interested, trying it out, and seeing if you like it. If not you can always return it, but if you do like it then you can consider getting an amp.
> 
> The X2 seems to be the replacement for the X1. It addresses the problems with the X1 like the cable, replaceable pads, and more refined treble judging by reviews. Since the price isn't too far apart between the two of them, I'd go for the X2.


Good points on the X2. I could consider a fairly low current amp if what you're saying is correct, Maybe something along the lines of this:

http://www.amazon.com/E17-Alpen-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421210067&sr=1-15&keywords=headphone+amp

Which i could swap between desktop/laptop easily

Or maybe one of these guys.. I love the idea of a tube amp

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-6JI-standard-Headphone/dp/B00A2QM5O6/ref=sr_1_11?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421210067&sr=1-11&keywords=headphone+amp

Am definitely keeping the Phillips in mind, the X2s arent shipping yet, I COULD keep an eye on the X1 to see if the price drops when the new version becomes available

Is there an option closer to the lower end of my price point that you can think of? Sort of throwing the headphones in with a general upgrade to my rig so I may also elect to set the headphones aside and wait a bit to drop more in other areas of my rig

-edit- if it helps I tried some HD558s and quite liked them, It was more the descriptions of the AKGs being completely devoid of all low range, even compared to the Senns that had me quite concerned


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Good points on the X2. I could consider a fairly low current amp if what you're saying is correct, Maybe something along the lines of this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/E17-Alpen-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0070UFMOW/ref=sr_1_15?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421210067&sr=1-15&keywords=headphone+amp
> 
> Which i could swap between desktop/laptop easily
> 
> Or maybe one of these guys.. I love the idea of a tube amp
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Little-Dot-6JI-standard-Headphone/dp/B00A2QM5O6/ref=sr_1_11?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1421210067&sr=1-11&keywords=headphone+amp
> 
> Am definitely keeping the Phillips in mind, the X2s arent shipping yet, I COULD keep an eye on the X1 to see if the price drops when the new version becomes available
> 
> Is there an option closer to the lower end of my price point that you can think of? Sort of throwing the headphones in with a general upgrade to my rig so I may also elect to set the headphones aside and wait a bit to drop more in other areas of my rig
> 
> -edit- if it helps I tried some HD558s and quite liked them, It was more the descriptions of the AKGs being completely devoid of all low range, even compared to the Senns that had me quite concerned


Hmm interesting, since the HD 558 is said to be bass light too. The Q701 is known to be bassier than the other AKGs, and looking at the frequency graphs, it has slightly stronger bass response than the HD 558.





I'd expect the Q701 to have a bassier low end than the HD 558. It's also said to have some warmth in the mid range, being less neutral than other AKGs but still quite neutral overall. Plus, it needs an amp. The Philips Fidelio X1 should be the least neutral of the bunch.

As far as amp selection goes, the Little Dot 1+ is probably the best tube amp in that price range. For a solid state amp, go with either the Schiit Magni 2 (or the Uber version) or the Objective2 amplifier.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering supplementing my PC350 headset (Which I do quite enjoy) with a nice set of headphones that are a bit more comfortable for long periods of use for when im playing stuff solo, Im thinking I want something that gives a more "immersive" sound experience for gaming, However I will also probubly listen to music (As I'm prone to do during long WoT sessions and such) so if they're good for rock/metal (the VAST majority of my listening tastes) that would be a plus, Isolation not necessary at all, I care purely for sound (As I'm going to still have my PC350s, if i really need to be isolated they work very well for that)
> 
> Budget? $200-300, Will be driven off my Titanium HD
> 
> Of course I'm stuck on the "obvious" choices, and Im just not certain they're right for me and a lot of the guides I find are outdated and listing models that are discontinued (IE, the Sony MA900s which sounded pretty up my alley but they are no longer new)
> 
> The AKG Q701s I've heard have a great open sound field, which is awesome for gaming, but I've also heard they have little "oomph" Now, I dont want Basshead Beats or anything here, but I like a little punch when apropriate (IE, Using a Mass Relay in Mass Effect gives a nice satisfying THUMP) I also heard people give very mixed opinions on them when listening to metal and rock stuff, basically saying "Eh.. Not the best choice really" which makes me concerned they're just not right
> 
> The Beyerdynamic DT990 250ohm come up a lot, Very bass-heavy from what I heard without sacrificing the open sound field, but I also heard they get very fatiguing to listen to due to the very sharp treble, Which brings my Grado SR125s to mind.. Not exactly something I'm thinking is best
> 
> Of course the Sennheiser HD598s came up, and yeah, very tempting, I guess my hesitation is that I've had a lot of Sennheisers, and I've loved all of them, and maybe I just want to play the field a little here and go for something different with a different sound
> 
> Audio Technica's ATH-AD900Xs came up as well but with similar reservations to the Q701s... Very bass-light I hear.
> 
> So I figure, throw this out there and see what you guys think


If the Grados are fatiguing to you, then the Beyers will most likely get there for you, just in a longer amount of time. The Beyer headphones have more of a sparkle, where the Grados are mid and treble forward. Also, the HD558 and HD598 are the same thing I believe was said? I think you just have to open them up and remove the foam filter that they added to it.


----------



## phillyd

Picked up a pair of Logitech UE6000 from Amazon "Like new" for $50. I know I like the sound, design is decent, and that's a good price. I'm sticking with budget cans for now I guess ha.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm interesting, since the HD 558 is said to be bass light too. The Q701 is known to be bassier than the other AKGs, and looking at the frequency graphs, it has slightly stronger bass response than the HD 558.
> 
> I'd expect the Q701 to have a bassier low end than the HD 558. It's also said to have some warmth in the mid range, being less neutral than other AKGs but still quite neutral overall. Plus, it needs an amp. The Philips Fidelio X1 should be the least neutral of the bunch.
> 
> As far as amp selection goes, the Little Dot 1+ is probably the best tube amp in that price range. For a solid state amp, go with either the Schiit Magni 2 (or the Uber version) or the Objective2 amplifier.


And that is the perspective i was hoping to achieve by talking to someone!









I think I mucked up my description of what I wanted from the bass then, as I said, I tried out a set of HD558s with my music and fell in -love- with the sound pretty much, The ONLY reason I did not keep them was I had purchased them to go with my phone and decided that open cans + smartphone = bad and if i was going to get something for my desktop use i have far more options to choose from and a bit more budget to toy with







Also my phone didnt quite drive them well enough, Desktop did awesome though...

I'm quite leaning towards grabbing an Amp and the AKG Q701 now...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If the Grados are fatiguing to you, then the Beyers will most likely get there for you, just in a longer amount of time. The Beyer headphones have more of a sparkle, where the Grados are mid and treble forward. Also, the HD558 and HD598 are the same thing I believe was said? I think you just have to open them up and remove the foam filter that they added to it.


Good to know my gut was right, Dont get me wrong, Love my SR125s, especially for listening to my vinyl collection, But sometimes they're just grating.. and they dont work very well for gaming.. at all (I tried!)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

^ I'd definitely go for the X2 as boredgunner originally said! It will definitely have better bass than the Q701 and is also open back. Apparently, it sounds a bit better than the HD600 and has more bass! Did I say it has bass?









As also mentioned previously, it's only 35 Ohms, so you wouldn't need to buy an additional amp for it! It should be able to run with portable setups easy! I think that alone makes it a more versatile headphone, you can use it on your laptop, your mobile phone or DAP and even on your desktop; huge plus for me!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Pretty down-to-earth guy now as it seems. I still lose it thinking about 'grapefruit soda' though.
> 
> Protip: Google 'Aziz + 50 cent'


Yeah it's just the fact that he had such knowledge and eloquence in his replies. Quite impressed by fifteh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Picked up a pair of Logitech UE6000 from Amazon "Like new" for $50. I know I like the sound, design is decent, and that's a good price. I'm sticking with budget cans for now I guess ha.


Very good buy for the price!


----------



## skupples

I can only handle my DT770 For a short period of time. They either start physically hurting the crown of my head, or the treble starts to annoy me.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

So first time posting in this thread. I received a set of Takstar Pro 80's for Christmas (so stoked). They are my first real set of cans and I love them so far. Most of the time they are plugged into my Android at work streaming spotify. I listen to a wide range of music from classic rock, electronic, to club/some dubstep.

Just wondering if i should look into an amp for these or will that be overkill? They are 60ohm headphones.

Thanks!


----------



## roflcopter159

Little bit late but oh well.... You guys don't turn off your amps/dacs? I never leave mine on if I'm not using it. Am I the odd one out here?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Little bit late but oh well.... You guys don't turn off your amps/dacs? I never leave mine on if I'm not using it. Am I the odd one out here?


Not at all, I always turn my amps off, both my speaker amp and headphone amp/dac.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> And that is the perspective i was hoping to achieve by talking to someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I mucked up my description of what I wanted from the bass then, as I said, I tried out a set of HD558s with my music and fell in -love- with the sound pretty much, The ONLY reason I did not keep them was I had purchased them to go with my phone and decided that open cans + smartphone = bad and if i was going to get something for my desktop use i have far more options to choose from and a bit more budget to toy with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my phone didnt quite drive them well enough, Desktop did awesome though...
> 
> I'm quite leaning towards grabbing an Amp and the AKG Q701 now...
> Good to know my gut was right, Dont get me wrong, Love my SR125s, especially for listening to my vinyl collection, But sometimes they're just grating.. and they dont work very well for gaming.. at all (I tried!)


Hi KenjiS, try grabbing the AKG Q701 first without an amp. I'm using mine paired with Creative TiHD and still sounds great and i can't even put it on 100% volume and it will either distort or hurt my ears... I was using an O2 amp before that and the cables and added connection bothers me and i had sold my O2 and still rocking my Q701 without an amp. Just my 2c.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Little bit late but oh well.... You guys don't turn off your amps/dacs? I never leave mine on if I'm not using it. Am I the odd one out here?


I generally turn off any electronic device I do not plan on using for an extended period of time, especially if said device has tubes in it.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerseyDubbin*
> 
> So first time posting in this thread. I received a set of Takstar Pro 80's for Christmas (so stoked). They are my first real set of cans and I love them so far. Most of the time they are plugged into my Android at work streaming spotify. I listen to a wide range of music from classic rock, electronic, to club/some dubstep.
> 
> Just wondering if i should look into an amp for these or will that be overkill? They are 60ohm headphones.
> 
> Thanks!


I'm nowhere near qualified to answer this, but the portal DAC/Amps would be beneficial, but most of them are = to, and normally thicker than a typical smartphone.

how beneficial? nope, not going there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Little bit late but oh well.... You guys don't turn off your amps/dacs? I never leave mine on if I'm not using it. Am I the odd one out here?


I was, until my Modi started not receiving signals while being cold, so now I just flick off the amp.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenboyXD*
> 
> Hi KenjiS, try grabbing the AKG Q701 first without an amp. I'm using mine paired with Creative TiHD and still sounds great and i can't even put it on 100% volume and it will either distort or hurt my ears... I was using an O2 amp before that and the cables and added connection bothers me and i had sold my O2 and still rocking my Q701 without an amp. Just my 2c.


The Creative TiHD has op amps (operational amplifiers) that makes it able to drive headphones that have high impedance.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Yes, in a technical sense, most DAC chips have amplifiers in them, it's called the I/V stage, I/V means Current to Voltage conversion.

That part of the DAC chip is like a built-in op-amp, it's speculated by some that this is why DAC chips sound different, CS4398, AK4399, et cetera, at least it's one of the reasons why DAC's sound slightly different.

Furthermore, like you say sound-cards tend to have op-amp's in them, after the DAC chip, so that would be the second "amplifier" in the sound-card.

If you buy an external desktop amplifier which you connect to your sound-card, then it becomes the third amplifier.

If the amplifier unit has buffer chips in it, which the objective2 does, then that becomes the fourth amplifier. Looking at this link now http://www.ebay.com/itm/O2-Objective2-Headphone-Amplifier-with-O2-Booster-Board-V3-1-300mAh-batteries-/191446188010, it seems the upgraded objective2 uses LME49600 and AD827 chips as buffer, then the LME49990 after those.

DAC+I/V -> op-amp -> cable -> buffer -> buffer -> op-amp -> headphone

That's a total of five amplifiers in a row, you know, strictly speaking.

I'm aware of NwAvGuy's ideas about transparency and measurement parameters, but sorry, op-amp's are not transparent.

It's just like Asus says here https://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_Essence_One_Plus_Edition/

_"Op-Amps serve a critical role in audio hardware, amplifying analog signals and determining tone and timbre characteristics. As user taste in tone character varies, dedicated audiophiles often choose to change Op-Amps to fine-tune performance"_


----------



## Kiriel 7

Some people reading my comment above might be wondering, if op-amp's sound different like the Asus link says, then why do EE's like NwAvGuy think they sound the same?

The answer to that is simple, I think it's just a case of underestimating human perception.

The improved objective2 in the Ebay link improves parameters like it has a higher mA output, faster slew rate, lower distortion (which they don't mention) and faster settling time (which they don't mention).

It's not voodoo hux flux, companies with advanced equipment can measure all that stuff, they're just suspicious and think we can't hear it, lol, most likely since universities teach us to be skeptical.

Yeah, I've been thinking about this a lot.

When I op-amp roll my amplifier/s, I try to look at the PDF sheets and figure out what I'm hearing, uhm...... the chips with really fast slew rate doesn't seem to make any difference, at least not in my setup, mA output not really, depends on what you're driving perhaps, I think it's mostly within the THD and settling time really.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

"I'm extremely impressed by these earphones - £16 and they're amazing (sound quality, Bluetooth, build and design - the whole package really!):
Soundpeats Qy7"


----------



## JerseyDubbin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> I'm nowhere near qualified to answer this, but the portal DAC/Amps would be beneficial, but most of them are = to, and normally thicker than a typical smartphone.
> 
> how beneficial? nope, not going there.
> I was, until my Modi started not receiving signals while being cold, so now I just flick off the amp.


thanks for replying. I wasn't sure if it would help that much or not compared to what's there now. I have NP putting one in there but wanted to make sure it would be worthwhile


----------



## boredgunner

I must live under a rock, I missed the announcement of the HiFiMan HE1000. I'm gonna see if I can get a listen to it this weekend.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Hifiman HE-1000, does it cost $1000?

Astell & Kern AK240, price = $2,400

When the AK240 was announced I told everyone it was only a marketing experiment, the funny thing is it's a marketing experiment which worked, it's selling reasonably well, from what I heard


----------



## Kiriel 7

On second thought, after seeing the pictures, I'm pretty sure Hifiman is going to price this at $5,000, they are keen to copy the marketing experiment of the Abyss headphone which was priced at $5,000

http://www.abyss-headphones.com/

This is all marketing, Hi-Fi needs science not just marketing


----------



## phillyd

Picked up some Pioneer SP-SF52 towers yesterday for super cheap for the heck of it. I actually really like them. They sound fantastic.

Also got my UE6000's in today. They actually sound better in active mode. Great sound for both modes though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> On second thought, after seeing the pictures, I'm pretty sure Hifiman is going to price this at $5,000, they are keen to copy the marketing experiment of the Abyss headphone which was priced at $5,000
> 
> http://www.abyss-headphones.com/
> 
> This is all marketing, Hi-Fi needs science not just marketing


The HE-6 is $1,300 and it's their current flagship. The HE1000 is their new flagship, will certainly cost much more. I'm a bit disappointed that it's another planar though, I was hoping for an electrostat/Jade successor (it looks like the Jade).

- EDIT: I won't be trying it this weekend anyway. It's a "small mini meet" but a bunch of people signed on and I think it's gonna be chaotic lol. I'll wait.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HE-6 is $1,300 and it's their current flagship. The HE1000 is their new flagship, will certainly cost much more. I'm a bit disappointed that it's another planar though, I was hoping for an electrostat/Jade successor (it looks like the Jade).
> 
> - EDIT: I won't be trying it this weekend anyway. It's a "small mini meet" but a bunch of people signed on and I think it's gonna be chaotic lol. I'll wait.


Reading the first page or so of the head-fi thread, I thought I saw something about it being an electrostat. I think there was also speculation of it being closer to $5000 if not more.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Reading the first page or so of the head-fi thread, I thought I saw something about it being an electrostat. I think there was also speculation of it being closer to $5000 if not more.


It was thought to be an electrostat but it has since been confirmed to be a planar. I can't blame them though, when I first saw a picture of it, I assumed it was an electrostat due to its resemblance to the Jade, not to mention the demand for a Jade successor will never die down. I really disagree with this recent "planer magnetic master race" talk that's been going on (Abyss). They will never match the transparency of an electrostat in my opinion.

Also the HE1000 looks quite vintage. I actually sort of like its look.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really disagree with this recent "planer magnetic master race" talk that's been going on (Abyss). They will never match the transparency of an electrostat in my opinion


What do you mean by transparency? Can you be a bit more specific? Thx


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> What do you mean by transparency? Can you be a bit more specific? Thx


I suppose that would refer to tonal accuracy, naturalness, but also detail. There is a level of clarity, realism, and naturalness to the Stax SR-009 and even SR-007 which, to my ears, the Abyss AB-1266, Sennheiser HD 800, Audeze LCD-3, and HiFiMan HE-6 do not reach. Maybe planars can sound this good, I can't say, but I really hope HiFiMan makes an electrostat and Sennheiser makes a new one.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Oh okay, thx


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Oh okay, thx
> 
> Have you heard the Sennheiser electrostats though? I went to a mini-meet which had them and we all thought the AKG K1000 sounded more impressive and natural, aside from the Sennheisers crazy spaciousness


Unfortunately no, and I never heard the K1000 either but I really have to. I need to hunt them down. From what I understand the HE60 is really limited by its amplifier though.


----------



## Kiriel 7

If headphones is your thing you need to hear the K1000, it's a very impressive headphone and from what I recall it was actually very enjoyable, unlike the Beyerdynamic Tesla T1 which I don't find enjoyable and the HE-6 which was putting me to sleep


----------



## caenlen

Question:

I own ATH-AD900x, if I buy the MOdi 2 DAC and run it through that with no AMP, would I enjoy it more than with no DAC? I have never experienced a DAC before... also this headphone says no amp is needed.

Please advise, thanks!

edit: also - how do DAC's work? will it automatically bypass my PC sound card? I just choose it from list of audio options I am guessing?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Little bit late but oh well.... You guys don't turn off your amps/dacs? I never leave mine on if I'm not using it. Am I the odd one out here?


In reality, its probably better to not, but mine is connected to a UPS, so if the amp fails, it's not from sudden power loss.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I own ATH-AD900x, if I buy the MOdi 2 DAC and run it through that with no AMP, would I enjoy it more than with no DAC? I have never experienced a DAC before... also this headphone says no amp is needed.
> 
> Please advise, thanks!
> 
> edit: also - how do DAC's work? will it automatically bypass my PC sound card? I just choose it from list of audio options I am guessing?


I have same headphones, and they sound much better through my DAC/Amp than straight from the PC.
Can't say whether its the DAC, the Amp, or both making the difference though...

They are a fairly low impedence (32 Ohm?) headphone, so work without an amp. That's not to say they won't work better with one...

To bypass the soundcard, connect via USB. If you connect to the soundcard, or onboard sound, you won't be bypassing them.

Once connected - go to device manager and select the DAC/Amp.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I have same headphones, and they sound much better through my DAC/Amp than straight from the PC.
> Can't say whether its the DAC, the Amp, or both making the difference though...
> 
> They are a fairly low impedence (32 Ohm?) headphone, so work without an amp. That's not to say they won't work better with one...
> 
> To bypass the soundcard, connect via USB. If you connect to the soundcard, or onboard sound, you won't be bypassing them.
> 
> Once connected - go to device manager and select the DAC/Amp.


+rep ty mate. one last question, so my ath-ad900x connects to my dac, my dac connects to pc through usb, then device manager in windows - and select dac = done?

and iwndows 8.1 will auto install drivers first time i plug in the dac usb im assuming?


----------



## Spork13

Thats all I had to do to get mine working.

It does in W7, so should be the same with 8.1


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Question:
> 
> I own ATH-AD900x, if I buy the MOdi 2 DAC and run it through that with no AMP, would I enjoy it more than with no DAC? I have never experienced a DAC before... also this headphone says no amp is needed.
> 
> Please advise, thanks!
> 
> edit: also - how do DAC's work? will it automatically bypass my PC sound card? I just choose it from list of audio options I am guessing?


DAC wikipedia article.
You *can't* use headphones with the Modi 2 DAC if you don't have a headphone amplifier.

DACs work with active speakers because the speakers itself have their own amplifier that can handle powering the speaker elements that are connected to the amplifier. Headphones also need power so they need amplification too.
You can think soundcards as a combined package of DAC and amplifier, for example Xonar DG has the DAC chip paired with a line-driver chip that also acts as a headphone amplifier.

*TL;DR*
Modi 2 is designed not to power absolutely anything. And power == voltage and current.
The "no amp needed" are empty words in a technical level because you always need some kind of amplification, but in "general consumer language" it means that any kind of amplifier can handle powering the headphones.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So I'm having trouble finding headphones that I want to purchase. I've been using the HD201 for last year or so and they are falling apart. I'm looking for something much better in terms of sound quality. I like the way these sound, but they're not warm enough and sound a little artificial. I was thinking of getting the HD558 but I tried them on in the store and they felt like a cheap knockoff, like the speakers would break off if I dropped them from 2ft. The store had terrible music, so I cannot comment on how they sound. I don't know anyone who buys real headphones so I don't really have anything to compare.

What I will do with them:

- PC gaming, mostly action games with a wide range of sound environments.
- Listen to music, but nothing with extreme bass.

My current auto setup:

- HD201, plugged directly into the sound card.
- Sound Blaster X-Fi with PAX modded drivers.
- No external amp or DAC, but I'm willing to purchase them.

What I'm looking for:

- Warmer sounding than the HD201
- Not peaky on either end. (note 1)
- Soft pads. (note 2)
- Preferably the headband be made out of metal
- Under $300, but if push comes to shove...
- Can be heavy in weight, I can get used to it.
- Removable cord.

Note 1: My ears are really sensitive to high frequencies. Often I can hear electronics wining while other people don't hear a thing. I don't mind bass, but I prefer midbass over bass, basically, I don't want that wub wub wub muddy sound.

Note 2: I wear glasses. My HD201 are so worn out that they actually seal around the arms on my glasses. When I first got the headphones they didn't quite sit right and would make my glasses push against the back of my ears. I need to the pads to be plush (if that's the word), or soft enough so they wrap around the arms. I'm guessing cloth material would be the only option.

EDIT:

Needs removable cord. I tend to step on the cord a lot and I rather have it unplug instead of ripping the wire out.


----------



## pez

The HD558/598 actually sound perfect for what you're looking for. Sennheiser headphones give off the impression that they're cheap, but they're actually pretty sturdy. If you could get them in store it'd be better as it'd make for an easy return.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Sadly they were sold out or I would of got them just to try. But still, I was really put off with how flimsy the plastic felt.


----------



## pez

Well people say the HD558 and 598 have the same driver, so you could always look into the 598, though the color is nice and unique. I'm not sure how the construction compares. I know the HD600 and 650 both are very similarly constructed and while they don't feel flimsy I'd say, they didn't feel tank-ish like my Beyerdynamic headphones did. Are you generally rough on your headphones?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Sadly they were sold out or I would of got them just to try. But still, I was really put off with how flimsy the plastic felt.


double edged sword.

Example

: MY HD600s Vs. my DT770s

DT770s are built like a mac truck, but they also weigh a ton, which results in them starting to hurt the crown of my head within 30-45 minutes

HD600s are super light, built like a prius, weigh next to nothing, which results in them being wearable for extended periods of time.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well people say the HD558 and 598 have the same driver, so you could always look into the 598, though the color is nice and unique. I'm not sure how the construction compares. I know the HD600 and 650 both are very similarly constructed and while they don't feel flimsy I'd say, they didn't feel tank-ish like my Beyerdynamic headphones did. Are you generally rough on your headphones?


I try not to be rough on them, but I often manage to get the cord stuck on me somewhere and send them flying when I stand up. Actually that removable cord the 558, 598 have would be really nice to have.

I'll keep a lookout for either model. I was looking at the 598, but coming from $15 headphones to $200+ is a bit of a shock, than again, I said the same thing about 4GB of RAM and now 24GB is the minimum I'll go with XD.


----------



## pez

I'd recommend them. Also, you could go with Amazon which gives you pretty painless returns







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> I try not to be rough on them, but I often manage to get the cord stuck on me somewhere and send them flying when I stand up. Actually that removable cord the 558, 598 have would be really nice to have.
> 
> I'll keep a lookout for either model. I was looking at the 598, but coming from $15 headphones to $200+ is a bit of a shock, than again, I said the same thing about 4GB of RAM and now 24GB is the minimum I'll go with XD.


Check out the HD518 as it also uses the same driver from the 558 and 598. If you check out graphs at Golden ears you'll see the 3 are almost all the same except for the HD518 having a tad bit more bass than the 2 while still retaining the mid centric sound with no harsh highs. It's also cheaper than the 558 and 598.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've got a couple of questions, hope you guys can help me out.







First, I plan to get stand alone DAC for my Lyr, I'm looking at SMSL M8 DAC (handles DSD files natively), anyone heard anything about them? Secondly, I may have the opportunity to score an AKG K702 65th Anniversay for between 215USD to 230USD, at this price point, is it worth getting?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've got a couple of questions, hope you guys can help me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I plan to get stand alone DAC for my Lyr, I'm looking at SMSL M8 DAC (handles DSD files natively), anyone heard anything about them? Secondly, I may have the opportunity to score an AKG K702 65th Anniversay for between 215USD to 230USD, at this price point, is it worth getting?


To answer your second question, the K702 65th would generally be viewed as a bargain for that price. I'd get it.


----------



## 161029

The K7XX is quite a lot different that what I expected and for my tastes that's somewhat of a negative (although I still love these headphones). The only other AKG I have heard was a Q701 (run off of an O2 and NFB 12.1) and I quite liked the sound of it with its enormous soundstage and great positioning, although the cold sound somewhat put me off when I was trying to listen to music to enjoy, not to analyze. The K7XX also has the "big" soundstage but it feels narrower compared to the Q701. In a concert hall, the Q701 would probably be in the middle row but with the K7XX I feel like I'm in the far back row. Listening to Holst's The Planets, it felt like the left and right sections were much closer together which gave that very-far-back sound. Fortunately the K7XX does sound more neutral.

Just wish the soundstage was a tad wider.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The K7XX is quite a lot different that what I expected and for my tastes that's somewhat of a negative (although I still love these headphones). The only other AKG I have heard was a Q701 (run off of an O2 and NFB 12.1) and I quite liked the sound of it with its enormous soundstage and great positioning, although the cold sound somewhat put me off when I was trying to listen to music to enjoy, not to analyze. The K7XX also has the "big" soundstage but it feels narrower compared to the Q701. In a concert hall, the Q701 would probably be in the middle row but with the K7XX I feel like I'm in the far back row. Listening to Holst's The Planets, it felt like the left and right sections were much closer together which gave that very-far-back sound. Fortunately the K7XX does sound more neutral.
> 
> Just wish the soundstage was a tad wider.


I received my K7XX's a couple of days ago (with €80 in taxes and import costs







)

But I'm impressed so far, they sound great in general, I have no experience with other AKG headphones but the soundstage was good imo, better than my Fidelio L2's atleast.

I was quite impressed with the bass, I was afraid they would be lacking, but they hit it spot on. Its not what I would describe as a punchy bass, more like an ambient bass. A bit like having a sub in the room that isn't facing you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The K7XX is quite a lot different that what I expected and for my tastes that's somewhat of a negative (although I still love these headphones). The only other AKG I have heard was a Q701 (run off of an O2 and NFB 12.1) and I quite liked the sound of it with its enormous soundstage and great positioning, although the cold sound somewhat put me off when I was trying to listen to music to enjoy, not to analyze. The K7XX also has the "big" soundstage but it feels narrower compared to the Q701. In a concert hall, the Q701 would probably be in the middle row but with the K7XX I feel like I'm in the far back row. Listening to Holst's The Planets, it felt like the left and right sections were much closer together which gave that very-far-back sound. Fortunately the K7XX does sound more neutral.
> 
> Just wish the soundstage was a tad wider.


I think you need some tube warmth.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think you need some tube warmth.


IIRC tubes give a more bass-tilted sound.

I feel like the airiness of the Q701 was from the fact that it had less bass so that the treble stood out a bit more? I'm not sure. I don't know how to describe these things well.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think you need some tube warmth.


Got me a little tube warmth, pushing my dt770's 250Ohm.


----------



## Kiriel 7

The Q701 sounded much better than the K701, like, really much much better, but I listened to them around 2 years apart, so I'm wondering if anyone else has heard both the K701 and Q701 and if you have any comments on the difference


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The Q701 sounded much better than the K701, like, really much much better, but I listened to them around 2 years apart, so I'm wondering if anyone else has heard both the K701 and Q701 and if you have any comments on the difference


My coworker recently got the AKG K545, which I feel are their best headphones since the K1000. If I didn't have the PFE in ears, I would have gotten a pair.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My coworker recently got the AKG K545, which I feel are their best headphones since the K1000. If I didn't have the PFE in ears, I would have gotten a pair.


Thanks for the advice, I can believe that some headphones sound very good, but "the best" headphones need an exotic driver material, that's just mandatory to be the best.

Like, Titanium, bio-cellulose (Fostex TH600 / TH900) or something like that, the same rule applies to tweeter drivers in speakers.

Well, that's just my view, I will try to check out the K545 though, thanx


----------



## pez

I wish Sennheiser would release a true successor to the HD650 with a bit more extension in the bass, and a bit more soundstage. Though an amp better than the Asgard 2 may change my mind about that. The HD650 are my very own 'best' headphone until I get a K1000 and accompanying system.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The Q701 sounded much better than the K701, like, really much much better, but I listened to them around 2 years apart, so I'm wondering if anyone else has heard both the K701 and Q701 and if you have any comments on the difference


Owned both sets. I completely agree.

The Q701s were IMO THE best AKG headphones in the K7?? line up. They still have their issues, but they are by far more natural sounding than the rest of the AKG headphones.

A lot of people seem to like the K702s and the K712s, but they only work well for pop and more modern music. The Q701s work best as an all around utility headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wish Sennheiser would release a true successor to the HD650 with a bit more extension in the bass, and a bit more soundstage. Though an amp better than the Asgard 2 may change my mind about that. The HD650 are my very own 'best' headphone until I get a K1000 and accompanying system.


Uhhhhhhhhh yeah. That is all amp and dac right there.

Otherwise you would be looking at the LCD-2


----------



## skupples

randomly got a $350 gift card, what do...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I can believe that some headphones sound very good, but "the best" headphones need an exotic driver material, that's just mandatory to be the best.
> 
> Like, Titanium, bio-cellulose (Fostex TH600 / TH900) or something like that, the same rule applies to tweeter drivers in speakers.
> 
> Well, that's just my view, I will try to check out the K545 though, thanx


The K545 are actually more compact than the K550 and comes with a detachable cable (biggest beef with K550). TD had mentioned in his review and I totally agree, that they have a lot more bass than previous AKG offerings, something I felt was personally lacking in any AKG headphones. I also love the sleek aluminum look about it. The biggest thing though is that it has what I feel is one of the best sound stage for all closed headphones I have listened to. They are priced in the US at $250 about.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> randomly got a $350 gift card, what do...


To where?


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Q701s were IMO THE best AKG headphones in the K7?? line up. They still have their issues, but they are by far more natural sounding than the rest of the AKG headphones.


Yeah super natural


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The K545 are actually more compact than the K550 and comes with a detachable cable (biggest beef with K550). TD had mentioned in his review and I totally agree, that they have a lot more bass than previous AKG offerings, something I felt was personally lacking in any AKG headphones. I also love the sleek aluminum look about it. The biggest thing though is that it has what I feel is one of the best sound stage for all closed headphones I have listened to. They are priced in the US at $250 about.


Well if you like extra bass and closed-back models, then they might be a top choice.

For closed-back the Fostex TH600 and Beyerdynamic T70 look the best to me, but of course they're 300% higher in price.


----------



## Kiriel 7

The Koss DJ100 has always looked like a really interesting closed-back model to me, based on reviews and it's Titanium driver, but I've never had the chance to hear it.

See this review http://www.amazon.com/review/RXWBZLYHU69OB/ref=cm_cr_dp_title?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B003X1BEKI&nodeID=172282&store=electronics


----------



## davcc22

ok i need some advice im looking at this headset http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_998&products_id=29528&zenid=9d8d8fd2f615a72b4f5b5db503b3e7c0 or i can get a pair of these ones for a bottle of johnny walker red label http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1173&products_id=25569 (the booze is worth like $35 hmmm what a decision


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> ok i need some advice im looking at this headset http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_998&products_id=29528&zenid=9d8d8fd2f615a72b4f5b5db503b3e7c0 or i can get a pair of these ones for a bottle of johnny walker red label http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=116_1173&products_id=25569 (the booze is worth like $35 hmmm what a decision


The Vengeance 1500 is a waste of money, I don't know much about the other one but it's probably a waste as well. I take it you want gaming headphones? Do you need closed-back headphones, which provide isolation at the cost of sound stage?


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> To where?


anywhere. It;s a visa giftcard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> anywhere. It;s a visa giftcard.


What are you looking for?


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Vengeance 1500 is a waste of money, I don't know much about the other one but it's probably a waste as well. I take it you want gaming headphones? Do you need closed-back headphones, which provide isolation at the cost of sound stage?


It's mainly for Skype and some games


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> It's mainly for Skype and some games


I think this is supposed to be a good one, wait for more responses though.

http://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-Headset-KHX-H3CL/dp/B00JJNQG98


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think this is supposed to be a good one, wait for more responses though.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-Headset-KHX-H3CL/dp/B00JJNQG98


Yeah, I've heard nothing but good things about the Cloud. I haven't personally used them though. I think I saw something about a Cloud 2 from CES too.


----------



## davcc22

Yeah they are on the front page of my bingo book but I'm on a really tired budget so I'll get the corsair head set for now because it's basically free as I'm getting them second hand and I'll save up for the hyperX cloud head set
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I've heard nothing but good things about the Cloud. I haven't personally used them though. I think I saw something about a Cloud 2 from CES too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhhhhhh yeah. That is all amp and dac right there.
> 
> Otherwise you would be looking at the LCD-2


Maybe so, but I don't like the LCD line







.


----------



## skupples

I actually used one of those raccat/roccat? (or w/e the name is) headsets the other day. The model with (I think) 3 drivers in each cup? sounded like arse for music, but was great for directional detection in-game.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Finally,i find a dedicated place where i been looking. Ok, i give up doing research and online shopping for some headphones. First off,i wanna say my budget is anywhere from $100-250ish... i did massive amount of research on the ATH M50(X) and then introduced to Denon Ah D600, which noone mentions on here for some reason. Anyway, i need a good balance between music and games. I have NEVER experienced good headphones besides some samsung ones that come with phones. Never tried any good ones in my life, so im sure anythingg would be good. I listen to Hip hop and LOTS of videogame music such as sonic,megaman,zelda, a bunch of videogame soundtracks. I also do alot of gaming as well,not entirely all FPS but if i do i want some that can be decent. I currently only have a sou dblaster zxr paired with logitech z906 speakers. But i am ready to use headphones only open for suggestions. i have my wallet ready. i am looking to buy as soon as the verdict is done.

Again, Ath m50x and denon ah d600 are the only ones i been having my eyes on. But i really want something that can be amazing for me.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe so, but I don't like the LCD line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How come? I would assume comfort, but I'd love to hear your opinions, especially if there are more reasons than that.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> Yeah they are on the front page of my bingo book but I'm on a really tired budget so I'll get the corsair head set for now because it's basically free as I'm getting them second hand and I'll save up for the hyperX cloud head set


Try these options depending on your budget:


----------



## davcc22

I might give that super lux pair ago I already have a mic.... Pulled from a turtle beach headset just taped to the back of my monitor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Try these options depending on your budget:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Finally,i find a dedicated place where i been looking. Ok, i give up doing research and online shopping for some headphones. First off,i wanna say my budget is anywhere from $100-250ish... i did massive amount of research on the ATH M50(X) and then introduced to Denon Ah D600, which noone mentions on here for some reason. Anyway, i need a good balance between music and games. I have NEVER experienced good headphones besides some samsung ones that come with phones. Never tried any good ones in my life, so im sure anythingg would be good. I listen to Hip hop and LOTS of videogame music such as sonic,megaman,zelda, a bunch of videogame soundtracks. I also do alot of gaming as well,not entirely all FPS but if i do i want some that can be decent. I currently only have a sou dblaster zxr paired with logitech z906 speakers. But i am ready to use headphones only open for suggestions. i have my wallet ready. i am looking to buy as soon as the verdict is done.
> 
> Again, Ath m50x and denon ah d600 are the only ones i been having my eyes on. But i really want something that can be amazing for me.


Do you need isolation? If not I'd recommend open headphones due to their bigger sound stage which can help with directional sound in games, and it enhances the music so that it doesn't sound like it's coming from your head. Judging by the two headphones you're looking at, I take it you want heavy bass?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you need isolation? If not I'd recommend open headphones due to their bigger sound stage which can help with directional sound in games, and it enhances the music so that it doesn't sound like it's coming from your head. Judging by the two headphones you're looking at, I take it you want heavy bass?


finally,someone responds to me. thanks so much man... But actually, i dont want heavy bass tbh. i just googled good pc headphones and found audio technica m50 then searched more n came across denon d600 and both ironically are good on bass. although i doo want some bass in my choosing but not excessive.. umm,what is open headphones? i want headphones with ghe headband thingy lol, aka over ears. i really need some suggestions. i wanna make a purchase rightnow due to impatience. I just wanna make sure i get a good pair. Again,i game and listen to lots of videogame music.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> finally,someone responds to me. thanks so much man... But actually, i dont want heavy bass tbh. i just googled good pc headphones and found audio technica m50 then searched more n came across denon d600 and both ironically are good on bass. although i doo want some bass in my choosing but not excessive.. umm,what is open headphones? i want headphones with ghe headband thingy lol, aka over ears. i really need some suggestions. i wanna make a purchase rightnow due to impatience. I just wanna make sure i get a good pair. Again,i game and listen to lots of videogame music.


Closed headphone - the back of the ear cups are sealed, providing isolation.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Open headphone - the back of the ear cups are open, providing a more... open sound which also allows for a better sense of direction in games, and zero isolation.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Closed headphone - the back of the ear cups are sealed, providing isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open headphone - the back of the ear cups are open, providing a more... open sound which also allows for a better sense of direction in games, and zero isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Closed headphone - the back of the ear cups are sealed, providing isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open headphone - the back of the ear cups are open, providing a more... open sound which also allows for a better sense of direction in games, and zero isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when you say no isolation,does that mean anyone can listen to what im hearing from a distance? You mentioned zero isolation,so i figured this means people can listen to what im hearing. I honestly prefer good for gaming BUT also when i listen to my rap/hiphop and huge catalog of videogame music,i would love to enjoy those too with whatever these mean (highs,lows,mids). Oh, another pickyness out of me, i would LIKE a detachable cable such as bothe denon and ATH M50X but it isnt necessary. Please help me out.i am anxious to just order every kind of headphones lol.
> 
> Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Closed headphone - the back of the ear cups are sealed, providing isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open headphone - the back of the ear cups are open, providing a more... open sound which also allows for a better sense of direction in games, and zero isolation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


So when you say no isolation,does that mean anyone can listen to what im hearing from a distance? You mentioned zero isolation,so i figured this means people can listen to what im hearing. I honestly prefer good for gaming BUT also when i listen to my rap/hiphop and huge catalog of videogame music,i would love to enjoy those too with whatever these mean (highs,lows,mids). Oh, another pickyness out of me, i would LIKE a detachable cable such as bothe denon and ATH M50X but it isnt necessary. Please help me out.i am anxious to just order every kind of headphones lol.

Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah others can hear what you're listening to with open headphones, although only at a short distance (unless you listen at absurdly high volume levels). Open headphones also don't block out external noise, but this is solved by raising the volume.

I think the Sennheiser HD 558 has a detachable cable? I see on Amazon that the HD 598 is very close in price, so you might as well get that one even though there's hardly a difference between the two.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah others can hear what you're listening to with open headphones, although only at a short distance (unless you listen at absurdly high volume levels). Open headphones also don't block out external noise, but this is solved by raising the volume.
> 
> I think the Sennheiser HD 558 has a detachable cable? I see on Amazon that the HD 598 is very close in price, so you might as well get that one even though there's hardly a difference between the two.


but will it be good for longevity?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> but will it be good for longevity?


Sure, why not?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> How come? I would assume comfort, but I'd love to hear your opinions, especially if there are more reasons than that.


Actually the comfort didn't bother me at all. This is also coming from someone who was physically capable of wearing Grados for hours upon hours. I have a lot of hair for cushion, and large, but flat-ish ears, so it takes a lot for me to consider a headphone uncomfortable. My ears do get hot, though.

However, the LCD sound signature wasn't my thing. Regardless of the amps I heard them on, they had a re-occuring theme that I just didn't care for. The best words I can grab at now since it's been nearly a year is it's a mix between the Sennheiser and Beyer sound; with a slight more tilt on the Beyer side. More v-shaped, treble had a bit more sparkle, and the bass didn't feel as 'tame'. Now, the LCD are _good_ headphones, but it's just not personally my thing. I also favor how the Sennheiser HD6xx line does mids over the LCD line. The only brand that's done mids better IMO is AKG. The reoccurring theme with AKG is that they can do mids right. Bass may be light, and treble is a bit flat, but those mids....

I had actually contemplated pretty heavily LCD or HE-500 before I attended that meet, but the meet saved me quite a bit of money. A lot of people enjoy the journey and variety of headphones they buy and use and sell, and I did as well, but it made me come to two conclusions:

1. I didn't find one single headphone setup in the ~$1k range that I liked a significant amount better than my setup. And if I did favor something, a con popped up that was equally as negative. Whether it was to do with weight/comfort, sibilance/harshness, bloated-ness, etc. So I keep my deeply humbled and somewhat inferior setup.

or

2. I shell out huge (to me) money for setups that sounded nothing short of amazing to me. Of the setups I loved, the only two-three I would make serious plans of achieving were the K1000, the Stax (can't remember the model, unfortunately), and the Jades. Each had an accompanying setup worthy of it's output, and probably worth much more than the car I drove to get to that meet.

The good thing for me was that I expected to come out of that meet wanting to make my next headphone purchase. Instead, it made me love my pre-existing setup that much more. Is it perfect? Certainly not. Is it perfect _for me_. Certainly so.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> So when you say no isolation,does that mean anyone can listen to what im hearing from a distance? You mentioned zero isolation,so i figured this means people can listen to what im hearing. I honestly prefer good for gaming BUT also when i listen to my rap/hiphop and huge catalog of videogame music,i would love to enjoy those too with whatever these mean (highs,lows,mids). Oh, another pickyness out of me, i would LIKE a detachable cable such as bothe denon and ATH M50X but it isnt necessary. Please help me out.i am anxious to just order every kind of headphones lol.
> 
> Some good choices include the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X and Sennheiser HD 558. These should be great for gaming, and they don't require a good source or sound card or anything to sound good.


I have the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. Build quality could be better, but for < $200 I doubt you'd find a better all-round headphone for gaming and music. I also find the exceptionally comfortable and fairly cool to wear for extended lengths of time.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Owned both sets. I completely agree.
> 
> The Q701s were IMO THE best AKG headphones in the K7?? line up. They still have their issues, but they are by far more natural sounding than the rest of the AKG headphones.
> 
> A lot of people seem to like the K702s and the K712s, but they only work well for pop and more modern music. The Q701s work best as an all around utility headphone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The Q701 sounded much better than the K701, like, really much much better, but I listened to them around 2 years apart, so I'm wondering if anyone else has heard both the K701 and Q701 and if you have any comments on the difference


After having the Q701 for a couple of months I just received my 7XX last week and just started the burn in.... The 7XX blew the Q701 out of the air for comfort and a bit more warmer (which fits me just fine).

Overall I am loving the 7XX and won't go back to the Q701.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the comfort didn't bother me at all. This is also coming from someone who was physically capable of wearing Grados for hours upon hours. I have a lot of hair for cushion, and large, but flat-ish ears, so it takes a lot for me to consider a headphone uncomfortable. My ears do get hot, though.
> 
> However, the LCD sound signature wasn't my thing. Regardless of the amps I heard them on, they had a re-occuring theme that I just didn't care for. The best words I can grab at now since it's been nearly a year is it's a mix between the Sennheiser and Beyer sound; with a slight more tilt on the Beyer side. More v-shaped, treble had a bit more sparkle, and the bass didn't feel as 'tame'. Now, the LCD are _good_ headphones, but it's just not personally my thing. I also favor how the Sennheiser HD6xx line does mids over the LCD line. The only brand that's done mids better IMO is AKG. The reoccurring theme with AKG is that they can do mids right. Bass may be light, and treble is a bit flat, but those mids....
> 
> I had actually contemplated pretty heavily LCD or HE-500 before I attended that meet, but the meet saved me quite a bit of money. A lot of people enjoy the journey and variety of headphones they buy and use and sell, and I did as well, but it made me come to two conclusions:
> 
> 1. I didn't find one single headphone setup in the ~$1k range that I liked a significant amount better than my setup. And if I did favor something, a con popped up that was equally as negative. Whether it was to do with weight/comfort, sibilance/harshness, bloated-ness, etc. So I keep my deeply humbled and somewhat inferior setup.
> 
> or
> 
> 2. I shell out huge (to me) money for setups that sounded nothing short of amazing to me. Of the setups I loved, the only two-three I would make serious plans of achieving were the K1000, the Stax (can't remember the model, unfortunately), and the Jades. Each had an accompanying setup worthy of it's output, and probably worth much more than the car I drove to get to that meet.
> 
> The good thing for me was that I expected to come out of that meet wanting to make my next headphone purchase. Instead, it made me love my pre-existing setup that much more. Is it perfect? Certainly not. Is it perfect _for me_. Certainly so.


Thank you for the response. I always love hearing other people's thoughts on stuff like this


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Thank you for the response. I always love hearing other people's thoughts on stuff like this


Glad you found some use out of my rambling







.

I was actually quite surprised how many people liked my setup considering there were setups there that were worth more than I am







.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Just sold my AKG K712's and am looking for a new pair of cans. My big complaint with the K712's was the harsher treble, and a burning desire for something new.

My current short list of headphones to try:
AKG K7XX Massdrop Ed
Philips Fidelio X2
Sennheiser HD650

Anyone have any experience with any of these? Currently have a Schiit Lyr and Bifrost running them, just sold my WA7's.

These will be 50% gaming (MMO's and RPG's so no need for great positional detail), 25% Movies and 25% Music (Jazz, Classical, some ALternative and older rock, stuff like Within Temptation and Massive Attack.


----------



## bbdzyx

Hi!

Guys, on a scale 1-10 how much genuine, reliable/safe is THIS product and seller? I've only used ebay once, I'm a little bit distrustful.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bbdzyx*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> Guys, on a scale 1-10 how much genuine, reliable/safe is THIS product and seller? I've only used ebay once, I'm a little bit distrustful.


5k review is pretty good as far as reviews go.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I have the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. Build quality could be better, but for < $200 I doubt you'd find a better all-round headphone for gaming and music. I also find the exceptionally comfortable and fairly cool to wear for extended lengths of time.


If you can find a Shure SRH-940 for $200 or close to it, I'd vote for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> After having the Q701 for a couple of months I just received my 7XX last week and just started the burn in.... The 7XX blew the Q701 out of the air for comfort and a bit more warmer (which fits me just fine).
> 
> Overall I am loving the 7XX and won't go back to the Q701.


The K701 is very warm and smooth, nothing to write home about for precision / detail luvers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> If you can find a Shure SRH-940 for $200 or close to it, I'd vote for that.
> The K701 is very warm and smooth, nothing to write home about for precision / detail luvers.


What amp were you using for the K701s? They have always been very harsh and treble oriented.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Just sold my AKG K712's and am looking for a new pair of cans. My big complaint with the K712's was the harsher treble, and a burning desire for something new.
> 
> My current short list of headphones to try:
> AKG K7XX Massdrop Ed
> Philips Fidelio X2
> Sennheiser HD650
> 
> Anyone have any experience with any of these? Currently have a Schiit Lyr and Bifrost running them, just sold my WA7's.
> 
> These will be 50% gaming (MMO's and RPG's so no need for great positional detail), 25% Movies and 25% Music (Jazz, Classical, some ALternative and older rock, stuff like Within Temptation and Massive Attack.


The K7xx is basically the same thing as the K712 Pro. The X2 and HD 650 should both be more or less what you desire. I never heard the X2 so I can't comment on how it sounds, but both are supposed to have laid back treble (the HD 650 more so) and the HD 650 will probably have more mid range warmth?


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What amp were you using for the K701s? They have always been very harsh and treble oriented.


The K701 I tried I used from a portable DAP and from a vintage stereo receiver, it was a very old K701. If the K701 is supposed to sound harsh like a Grado SR325, that's news to me.


----------



## Dry Bonez

alright guys, i am about to pull the trigger on the Sennheiser HD 598! any last recommendations? i have NEVER in my life (25yrs old) experienced anything above cheap headphones. This will be my very first. I will hook this up to my soundblaster ZxR. is that good? oh and question,should i plug the 1/4' jack into the back of the card or to the ACM module? please help me so i can pull the trigger or get another such as Beyers DT 770. I been leaning towards Senn HD 598. Im ready to experience what everyone claims is awesome and amazing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The K701 I tried I used from a portable DAP and from a vintage stereo receiver, it was a very old K701. If the K701 is supposed to sound harsh like a Grado SR325, that's news to me.


You know..........

I have a question that you might be able to answer.

I see that you are in asia. IDK where in asia, but for the sake of my question I will assume you are in japan or have been to japan.

The japanese love the AKG headphones. They all say they are smooth and warm.

Here in the US, they are....well....not. They are stupidly bass light and they are pretty harsh. Some of my most bassy songs do not even make the headphones vibrate in the slightest.

Is it possible that a giant shipment of like 1000 AKG headphones were shipped to asia when they first made the K701s and then modified them right after they made the first shipment?

Or do you think that cultural genetics plays a role? I really find it interesting that the west seems to not like AKG and the East does.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> alright guys, i am about to pull the trigger on the Sennheiser HD 598! any last recommendations? i have NEVER in my life (25yrs old) experienced anything above cheap headphones. This will be my very first. I will hook this up to my soundblaster ZxR. is that good? oh and question,should i plug the 1/4' jack into the back of the card or to the ACM module? please help me so i can pull the trigger or get another such as Beyers DT 770. I been leaning towards Senn HD 598. Im ready to experience what everyone claims is awesome and amazing.


ZxR has an ACM module? I thought only the Zx did. Either way I'd plug it directly into the sound card.

Either headphone + the ZxR is a good combo. The DT 770 is closed and will therefore provide isolation at the cost of sound stage, the DT 770 will have stronger bass and treble, it's quite different than the HD 598.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ZxR has an ACM module? I thought only the Zx did. Either way I'd plug it directly into the sound card.
> 
> Either headphone + the ZxR is a good combo. The DT 770 is closed and will therefore provide isolation at the cost of sound stage, the DT 770 will have stronger bass and treble, it's quite different than the HD 598.


i am a type of person that i want it all, but i am aware i cant in this case and aware that there is sound leak on the 598's. But since i listen to alot of music and play lots of games even on emulators,i want smething balanced. and from my understanding it does that quite well, maybe the bass isnt on par with others but atleast it exists and not excluded.

and yes,the ZxR comes with the AMM module.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> i am a type of person that i want it all, but i am aware i cant in this case and aware that there is sound leak on the 598's. But since i listen to alot of music and play lots of games even on emulators,i want smething balanced. and from my understanding it does that quite well, maybe the bass isnt on par with others but atleast it exists and not excluded.
> 
> and yes,the ZxR comes with the AMM module.


I see. The HD 598 might be your best choice then.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. The HD 598 might be your best choice then.


Yea,although i do want the DT 770 but it lacks good soundstage for games. although im sure it exists just not AMAZINGLY good. also i know the 598's is a hit or miss in appearance with that weird color scheme they have on it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Yea,although i do want the DT 770 but it lacks good soundstage for games. although im sure it exists just not AMAZINGLY good. also i know the 598's is a hit or miss in appearance with that weird color scheme they have on it.


Well you could get the HD 558 and do the mod that essentially turns it into an HD 598 (I don't have details since I've never owned either).

The DT 770 Pro's sound stage is said to be one of the best for closed headphones, and sorry to complicate things further but there is also the DT 990 Pro which is open, has a big sound stage, and boosted bass and treble like the DT 770. Plenty of options, you probably can't go wrong with either.


----------



## pez

For a closed phone, the DT770 does have a good soundstage.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For a closed phone, the DT770 does have a good soundstage.


what about the DT 990? how would these compare to the 770 and the senn 598?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For a closed phone, the DT770 does have a good soundstage.


Or the illusion of one, with the massively boosted treble.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> what about the DT 990? how would these compare to the 770 and the senn 598?


Unfortunately I'm not as well-versed with the 990. I only know that the sound signatures are similar, and that theoretically it should be better because of it's open-backed design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Or the illusion of one, with the massively boosted treble.


True that the treble can be a good irritant, but the sound stage was still good. On par with the HD650 at least.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True that the treble can be a good irritant, but the sound stage was still good. On par with the HD650 at least.


The 650's seem fairly closed and intimate, part of that is the relaxed treble.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For a closed phone, the DT770 does have a good soundstage.


my EQ settings look quite weird when running DT770 250 ohm, but it's due to the god damned treble. It's just so damn sharp.


----------



## Twosevenska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Yea,although i do want the DT 770 but it lacks good soundstage for games. although im sure it exists just not AMAZINGLY good. also i know the 598's is a hit or miss in appearance with that weird color scheme they have on it.


Hi! I actually have a pair and I enjoy the color scheme but I guess it is something of a personal choice.

As for the sound itself, I love it since I don't really care much for bass. It's there and I guess it feels responsive, I was never much of a bass fan but it is enough for the type of music I mostly listen to. Vocals are amazing, I love them.

Soundstage wise, it is good but I know there are similar priced headphones out there with better soundstage. My brother owns the ATH-AD700 and from the few times I tried it the soundstage seemed better for games although they do sound a bit more cold.

Unfortunately I can't help you with the other models you mentioned since I never managed to get my hands on them. However I'll ask you what I ask most people coming to me for help as far as sound equipment goes: "Most of the time what are you going to listen to and for how long?" I'm far from a competitive player in anything so at the end of the day I rather have a sound signature that I enjoy while listening to music/movies. Oh and the HD598 are pretty comfortable for me which is a plus considering the amount of time I spend using them.


----------



## skupples

if I could simply find a way to make the DT770 more comfy, I would wear them 90% of the time, as it's rare that I bust out my old records & "real" music (read music made with instruments not computers) but damn, they're so heavy. Adding padding from my memory foam pillow didn't do much at all.

also, for digital out, on win8, is there any other volume besides the amp & the main control panel? Can't seem to find any others. Max volume is more than enough 95% of the time, then theres' the 5% of the time where I'm like damn, LOUDER PLEASE.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The 650's seem fairly closed and intimate, part of that is the relaxed treble.


When I think of intimate, I think of warm, smooth vocals...which is kinda your mids...a touch on the treble depending on the voice.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> When I think of intimate, I think of warm, smooth vocals...which is kinda your mids...a touch on the treble depending on the voice.


I agree that warm mids are the majority of what makes an intimate sound, but harsh treble can really break it too.


----------



## pez

Haha harsh treble can break anything. Idk, the HD650 are probably far from the best headphone for soundstage, but it does decent. I still love them with my blinders on







.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twosevenska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Yea,although i do want the DT 770 but it lacks good soundstage for games. although im sure it exists just not AMAZINGLY good. also i know the 598's is a hit or miss in appearance with that weird color scheme they have on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! I actually have a pair and I enjoy the color scheme but I guess it is something of a personal choice.
> 
> As for the sound itself, I love it since I don't really care much for bass. It's there and I guess it feels responsive, I was never much of a bass fan but it is enough for the type of music I mostly listen to. Vocals are amazing, I love them.
> 
> Soundstage wise, it is good but I know there are similar priced headphones out there with better soundstage. My brother owns the ATH-AD700 and from the few times I tried it the soundstage seemed better for games although they do sound a bit more cold.
> 
> Unfortunately I can't help you with the other models you mentioned since I never managed to get my hands on them. However I'll ask you what I ask most people coming to me for help as far as sound equipment goes: "Most of the time what are you going to listen to and for how long?" I'm far from a competitive player in anything so at the end of the day I rather have a sound signature that I enjoy while listening to music/movies. Oh and the HD598 are pretty comfortable for me which is a plus considering the amount of time I spend using them.
Click to expand...

Hey,thanks for some useful tips, As for music,i listen to lots and lots of videogame music such as sonic,zelda,mario,metal gear solid, a whole lot more tbh. Alot of my music is now in FLAC idk if that matters. But i also do alot of gaming as wel,i am currently playing the witcher 2 on pc.Im not a big fan of bass,but i am aware its quite light in that area. atleast its present and i also understand we cant hve everything.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have a DT900/600 and a foam modded HD555 (making it sound like a HD595, similar to how a HD558 can sound like a HD598 with the mod), and I can say that the DT990/600 sounds better overall. Punchier bass, no way close to basshead level, with pretty good soundstage, though I do feel the HD555 (effectively a HD595) sounds like it has a wider soundstage but the thing that bothers me about the HD555 is that it IS a bass featherweight. Modding the HD558 involves nothing more than removing the foam stuck to the back of the inside of each cup......similar to the HD555 to HD595 mod. BTW, though I don't hear a difference, some have reported that modding a HD558 to HD598 results in even lighter bass, not sure about such claims as I don't hear a difference basswise, though soundstage seems to open up a little more. Sometimes, I think it's great that my hearing ain't what it used to be when I was younger, that way, I ain't too particular or obsessive about a 'preferred' sound.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have a DT900/600 and a foam modded HD555 (making it sound like a HD595, similar to how a HD558 can sound like a HD598 with the mod), and I can say that the DT990/600 sounds better overall. Punchier bass, no way close to basshead level, with pretty good soundstage, though I do feel the HD555 (effectively a HD595) sounds like it has a wider soundstage but the thing that bothers me about the HD555 is that it IS a bass featherweight. Modding the HD558 involves nothing more than removing the foam stuck to the back of the inside of each cup......similar to the HD555 to HD595 mod. BTW, though I don't hear a difference, some have reported that modding a HD558 to HD598 results in even lighter bass, not sure about such claims as I don't hear a difference basswise, though soundstage seems to open up a little more. Sometimes, I think it's great that my hearing ain't what it used to be when I was younger, that way, I ain't too particular or obsessive about a 'preferred' sound.


If your HD555's are light on mid-bass, then they are nothing like the 595's.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If your HD555's are light on mid-bass, then they are nothing like the 595's.


Well, to me, Sennheiser cans have always been a tad light basswise. Sure, I do get bass when the song has it, but it is more like a mid bass slam with little to no lower bass extension. Even on my HD800 and HD700, there is a distinct absence of lower bass extension though they do sound punchy enough when songs demand it. Hell, even my ortho cans strike me as not having enough lower bass extension, and orthos generally have better bass. Please pardon any mistake I had made when I describe a sound, I am rather new at this. I do love this hobby, sound can be objective when viewed via charts and such, but it's quite subjective when individuals listen to it.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You know..........
> 
> I have a question that you might be able to answer.
> 
> I see that you are in asia. IDK where in asia, but for the sake of my question I will assume you are in japan or have been to japan.
> 
> The Japanese love the AKG headphones. They all say they are smooth and warm.
> 
> Here in the US, they are....well....not. They are stupidly bass light and they are pretty harsh. Some of my most bassy songs do not even make the headphones vibrate in the slightest.
> 
> Is it possible that a giant shipment of like 1000 AKG headphones were shipped to asia when they first made the K701s and then modified them right after they made the first shipment?
> 
> Or do you think that cultural genetics plays a role? I really find it interesting that the west seems to not like AKG and the East does.


You never know if AKG altered the sound without telling anyone, I don't have any opinions there, if that's true it's not very nice of them at least.

I think almost all open-air dynamic driver headphones are bass-light, aren't they? I can't remember the K701 bass right now, but it didn't stand out to me very much.

The Q701 was much brighter and clearer, according to memory.

Japanese love Europe and products from Europe so Beyerdynamic, AKG and others get a natural heightened interest due to that.

I'm not Asian, I'm European / Caucasian and I found the K701 to be smooth and warm, so that might throw the genetics question out the window.

I do believe genetics are a slight factor in sound, but it's not researched and scientists don't care about Hi-Fi audio enough to ever look deep into it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> I think almost all open-air dynamic driver headphones are bass-light, aren't they? I can't remember the K701 bass right now, but it didn't stand out to me very much.


The HE-300 is the only can that I can think of that doesn't fit this. They have solid bass and fairly good extension. The common "bassy" open backs usually just have a midbass hump (sennheiser)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The HE-300 is the only can that I can think of that doesn't fit this. They have solid bass and fairly good extension. The common "bassy" open backs usually just have a midbass hump (sennheiser)


The Philips Fidelio X1 was even liked by some bassheads, and then there's the X2, the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, Fostex TH500rp. I'd never call the Sennheiser HD 650, HD 700, or HD 800 bass light, but they don't have accentuated bass like the others I just mentioned.


----------



## roflcopter159

I'd be curious to hear the th500rp. Never heard a fostex before (unless you count the Mad Dog) and the 500RP is a pretty good looking headphone


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Philips Fidelio X1 was even liked by some bassheads, and then there's the X2, the Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro, Fostex TH500rp. I'd never call the Sennheiser HD 650, HD 700, or HD 800 bass light, but they don't have accentuated bass like the others I just mentioned.


Yep, I happen to have the HD800 and HD700, they do have pretty nice, punchy bass when called upon to do so.....some have said though they have nice bass extension, they lack the mid bass slam like others.....like orthos.

I'm of the opinion that most of us have a pair of bass heavy (or heavier) headphones that is like a sort of dark secret. It's fun to bob your head to a bass heavy song and dig 'em bass.







Heck, I have a V-Moda Crossfade M100 and I love having a bass heavy can to simply chill from time to time. Even my portables, like the Klipsch M40 and Image One BT, are pretty bassy cans.......


----------



## Kiriel 7

Is the TH500RP the same driver as the T50RP?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Is the TH500RP the same driver as the T50RP?


I doubt it. There is a pretty significant price difference between the two. EDIT: I was wrong


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Is the TH500RP the same driver as the T50RP?


Yes they are

Fostex T50RP driver:


Fostex TH500RP driver:


But as modding and custom housings have shown, this driver is extremely capable when used correctly.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yes they are
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Fostex T50RP driver:
> 
> 
> Fostex TH500RP driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as modding and custom housings have shown, this driver is extremely capable when used correctly.


I stand corrected then. Interesting to see that they are still using the same one.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I stand corrected then. Interesting to see that they are still using the same one.


Not all that surprising tho, considering MrSpeakers uses them in both their 600$/1000$ Alpha Dog/Prime.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Not all that surprising tho, considering MrSpeakers uses them in both their 600$/1000$ Alpha Dog/Prime.


True, I guess when played with they sound pretty good.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Thanx, I clicked REP+ but I'm not sure if it worked.

It actually makes me feel sad to see that, lol. I can't remember ever feeling sad about an audio product before.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The HE-300 is the only can that I can think of that doesn't fit this. They have solid bass and fairly good extension. The common "bassy" open backs usually just have a midbass hump (sennheiser)


Thanx, I'll keep it in mind if I ever feel a huge, sudden desire to have an open-air, full-size orthodynamic, basshead untz untz in my little collection.

"Full size" orthodynamic because, you know, soooooooooo many in-ear orthodynamics have been made.

Exactly one I think and, the advertizement model stole the prototype, then it was cancelled, according to in-ear legend.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Thanx, I'll keep it in mind if I ever feel a huge, sudden desire to have an open-air, full-size orthodynamic, basshead untz untz in my little collection.


The HE-300 actually isn't an ortho.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HE-300 actually isn't an ortho.


Oh! Okay!

Hmm Silver-plated cables 




Aluminium or Titanium looking driver http://www.head-fi.org/t/564083/hifiman-he-300-coming-soon/915#post_9627781

It actually looks pretty decent, I suppose.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Oh! Okay!
> 
> Hmm Silver-plated cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aluminium or Titanium looking driver http://www.head-fi.org/t/564083/hifiman-he-300-coming-soon/915#post_9627781
> 
> It actually looks pretty decent, I suppose.


For the $100 or so you can get it, it's fantastic. The earlier revisions have the black cable which I would've preferred to the silver cable, as the silver cable is thin, kinks easily and is easy to tangle.


----------



## skupples

Vali is now producing 24/7 ringing, in both ears, extremely faint, but it's there.

The kind of ring that an old man probably couldn't hear, but I'm starting to hear it through my music.

It's much more faint than the ringing of disrupting the microtubes, just to clarify.

no phones, or anything near by.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Vali is now producing 24/7 ringing, in both ears, extremely faint, but it's there.
> 
> The kind of ring that an old man probably couldn't hear, but I'm starting to hear it through my music.
> 
> It's much more faint than the ringing of disrupting the microtubes, just to clarify.
> 
> no phones, or anything near by.


Contact Schiit, get it replaced, sell the replacement, upgrade to real tubes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Vali is now producing 24/7 ringing, in both ears, extremely faint, but it's there.
> 
> The kind of ring that an old man probably couldn't hear, but I'm starting to hear it through my music.
> 
> It's much more faint than the ringing of disrupting the microtubes, just to clarify.
> 
> no phones, or anything near by.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Contact Schiit, get it replaced, sell the replacement, upgrade to real tubes.


----------



## Spork13

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones

Anyone got these from the first drop?

$200 seems like a really good price.

I'd probably grab a pair if I lived in the US.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones
> 
> Anyone got these from the first drop?
> 
> $200 seems like a really good price.
> 
> I'd probably grab a pair if I lived in the US.


Yep I have them, they're great. And would've been great value if:

-They hadn't been shipped to a wrong address first.
-After the 2 weeks it took to retrieve them, still took more than 2 weeks to arrive at my place.
-And if I didn't get charged with a massive €80 in tax and import fees...

But they're great headphones, only getting them is an absolute pita. (It might be better now as there aren't as many people joining the drop)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones
> 
> Anyone got these from the first drop?
> 
> $200 seems like a really good price.
> 
> I'd probably grab a pair if I lived in the US.


For those who don't know, the K7xx is the K702 65th Anniversary which normally goes for well over $300. They're said to sound nearly identical to the K712 Pro which is also around $350. $200 seems like a very nice price indeed.


----------



## dBlisse

If anyone's wondering, I paid about $60 in taxes to ship the K7XX to Toronto. YMMV but that might break it for you.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones
> 
> Anyone got these from the first drop?
> 
> $200 seems like a really good price.
> 
> I'd probably grab a pair if I lived in the US.


I knew there would be a 2nd MD on it and that it'd restricted to the US only, sort of ticked me off actually. But, I have a pair of can, with two others, which I'd be getting next week as 'consolation'. Will be back with pics then.....


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dBlisse*
> 
> If anyone's wondering, I paid about $60 in taxes to ship the K7XX to Toronto. YMMV but that might break it for you.


K-On! avatar









Spoiler: Mio and her AKG701s


----------



## Sploosh

I suppose I'll sign up.

My first true headphone was a Zalman ZM-RS6F.

After several years of use and replacing the set once due to a wire break (constantly tripping over the long cord), I upgraded to a Sennheiser PC 363D.

I enjoy music and sound, of course, but primarily I'm a gamer so I enjoy having a microphone at hand. I used to have an old Creative soundcard, but now I just use onboard sound. I know, I know, onboard is "terrible". But its what I have for now and it works.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I knew there would be a 2nd MD on it and that it'd restricted to the US only, sort of ticked me off actually. But, I have a pair of can, with two others, which I'd be getting next week as 'consolation'. Will be back with pics then.....


Try being the guy that was all "I'll think about it" in the morning, then when he gets home finds out they nuked the ability to order a pair for international orders. I was pretty choked about it, but I suppose I'll live. Still downright annoying/irritating that such nonsense was pulled in the first 36 hours of the drop. Really wanted a pair at that time, but now... Not so much.


----------



## skupples

hmm... should I jump in on this massdrop, ro does my HD600 make that redundant?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> hmm... should I jump in on this massdrop, ro does my HD600 make that redundant?


If you end up not preferring the K7xx, I would think you can sell it for a higher price and at least earn some profit.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you end up not preferring the K7xx, I would think you can sell it for a higher price and at least earn some profit.


same goes for the H600. got those for just under $200 as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> same goes for the H600. got those for just under $200 as well.


Go for it then!


----------



## skupples

whew, none till march!


----------



## SLOWION

Got my hands on a shiny new headset, the HyperX Cloud II


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys!

Went to headroom's show 2015 today - it was absolutely AMAZING!
I would share all my pics...but there are many here's 23 pics!








Rest can be found online, ask Mark Zuckerberg









PS. New pioneer headphone (around £1500 - mix between TH900 and HD800 - at demo) and new audeze - baby version of the XC:




Spoiler: 23 PICS BELOW!!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Two new cans to add to my collection, Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 and an AKG K812


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Totally Dubbed

What's that Senn headphone with the rosewood (picture after the 1st Pioneer headset)? That is very handsome!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> What's that Senn headphone with the rosewood (picture after the 1st Pioneer headset)? That is very handsome!


That's the Sennheiser Orpheus HE90, one of the most legendary headphones of all time.


----------



## thrgk

I am planning on getting the Philips X1, I mainly will use it only for BF4, however I am not sure if the X1 or the DT 880 250ohm premium would be better? Which do you guys think? I figured the x1 has mroe bass? and bf4 is bass heavy game.

Or should I reconsider and get the DT 880? They are $230 on Massdrop, so exactly same price as x1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @Totally Dubbed
> 
> What's that Senn headphone with the rosewood (picture after the 1st Pioneer headset)? That is very handsome!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's the Sennheiser Orpheus HE90, one of the most legendary headphones of all time.


yup that's the one!
Was a very smooth sounding headphone, especially paired with its amp


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Two new cans to add to my collection, Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 and an AKG K812


What are your initial thoughts on them?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Two new cans to add to my collection, Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 and an AKG K812


I really need to hear the K812. I've heard its main "competitors" - the HD 800 and Beyer T1, but I have no experience with AKG still.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Just picked up the HD 598. At first is was a bit of a shock hearing everything through them. I couldn't tell if I like the sound at first, but after making some minor changes in the equalizer, I think they sound great.

Now I'm off to find a better sound card. Turns out the occasional crackle wasn't caused by the beat up HD 201. Maybe I just need an EMI shield on it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I will admit, I'm seriously tempted by the K812's...


----------



## dejahboi

I'll be joining this club soon







. Awaiting for my K7XX to come in


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Two new cans to add to my collection, Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 and an AKG K812


Hi mate.
I've owned the 700's, which I liked. Now have the 900x, and they are noticeably better than the 700s were.
How good are the 2000s?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Hi mate.
> I've owned the 700's, which I liked. Now have the 900x, and they are noticeably better than the 700s were.
> How good are the 2000s?


This is just a brief impression I get from running the AD2000 with an iFi Micro iDSD using Foobar playing DSD64 tracks. I find it bright, almost to the point of being harsh. With this boosted HF, it lends itself to a perceived higher detail and soundstage, but I feel that it sounds odd, it lacks.....body for want of a better word. It definitely handles bass much better than the AD700X which I happen to have as well, bass has a nice tight punch to it, just don't expect good bass extension like the K812, and definitely no where close to basshead bass. When I'd swapped it for the K812, the difference was quite apparent, music seems more lush, mids was detailed, highs was nice and sparkly, not at all bright to me. Don't get me wrong, it's a pretty good pair of can, but it has this HF spikes that, well, some may not appreciate. Since my Micro iDSD has a tube-like sound, I suspect some of the highs on the AD2000 was somewhat tamed by it.

BTW, this is just my impression, bear in mind I ain't an audiophile in any way, shape or form. Heck, I suspect my hearing's not as good as it used to be when I was younger.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> snip
> 
> BTW, this is just my impression, bear in mind I ain't an audiophile in any way, shape or form. Heck, I suspect my hearing's not as good as it used to be when I was younger.


You aren't Robinson Crusoe there mate. Thanks.


----------



## Kiriel 7

I just finished making a detailed guide here, in case any of you headphone / earphone enthusiasts want to try a pretty high quality music game, for Windows

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538862/lunatic-rave-2-lr2-bms-starter-guide-a-music-rhythm-game-for-mechanical-keyboards


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Can anyone let me know if I'm mad or not - I'm selling a Schiit Magni at the moment, advertised for £70 including insured delivery and some guy on head fi offers me £50 posted to Germany. I told him he's having a laugh and that schiit products hold their price in UK/Europe cos there's not that many compared to the US.

For reference, pretty much the only place you can get schiit products is electromod. You can get the Magni 2 for £85 + £10 postage.

Is my pricing okay or am I too ambitious? I really feel like I'm in the right here.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Can anyone let me know if I'm mad or not - I'm selling a Schiit Magni at the moment, advertised for £70 including insured delivery and some guy on head fi offers me £50 posted to Germany. I told him he's having a laugh and that schiit products hold their price in UK/Europe cos there's not that many compared to the US.
> 
> For reference, pretty much the only place you can get schiit products is electromod. You can get the Magni 2 for £85 + £10 postage.
> 
> Is my pricing okay or am I too ambitious? I really feel like I'm in the right here.


Most try and get a deal and try and con you by making you think it's cheaper.
More so, don't drop your price because of one person not being able to afford it.


----------



## OkanG

So I've been getting a lot of buzzy noises and such when pairing my E09k with my E7, especially when charging etc. For this reason, I have decided to look for another DAC to go with my E09k and just use my E7 with my laptop or phone or something when I'm on the go. I was initally going to buy the E17, but I've read that it's DAC (Fiio's DACs in general) are pretty bad considering the price. So I've been looking around on Amazon, and the JDS Labs O2's seems pretty pricy. My max budget would be somewhere around 100£, give or take 10£. I will use it to drive my DT-990 250Ohms along with my E09k and I need something with good value.

Oh, and I will mainly use it for rock and gaming. It doesn't have to be a portable DAC either, since I'll have my E7 lying around for that.


----------



## thrgk

What can I use as a good Amp for AKG K7XX's? Is my creative z good enough or?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The latest of my headphone acquisitions, HiFiMan HE400i......it's one very nice looking can.







Sounds great as well....


A group shot, forgot to include one more can, a DT990/600....


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The latest of my headphone acquisitions, HiFiMan HE400i......it's one very nice looking can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great as well....


Can you describe the sound? I'd rather hear from people on this forum than reviews from biased sources. Does it really compare the the HE500? Still with good bass (maybe not as much as the HE400 right?)? How's the sense of space when listening?


----------



## tyvar1

at the moment i am using Audio Technica M50 and the soundcard Asus Xonar Essence STX, i love it!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can you describe the sound? I'd rather hear from people on this forum than reviews from biased sources. Does it really compare the the HE500? Still with good bass (maybe not as much as the HE400 right?)? How's the sense of space when listening?


Hi there, just gimme a couple of days, I'm gonna use my iFi Micro iDSD playing DSD64 track via Foobar. I'll use it against a good reference can like the K812 or HD800 and see where its strengths, and weaknesses are. Bear in mind I ain't no audiophile, so take what I say later with a pinch, OK?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

So maybe it's just me, but the HD 598 put out this wub wub wub sound that sounds like an oem car audio setup. Is this normal? I tried them on a Creative X-Fi and an Asus Xonar DG. I don't hear it when listening to music, and music for the most part sounds great, but any other sound source, like games, just do not sound right.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hi there, just gimme a couple of days, I'm gonna use my iFi Micro iDSD playing DSD64 track via Foobar. I'll use it against a good reference can like the K812 or HD800 and see where its strengths, and weaknesses are. Bear in mind I ain't no audiophile, so take what I say later with a pinch, OK?


Thank you for the heads up, I really appreciate it! I will wait for your thoughts on it then!


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hi there, just gimme a couple of days, I'm gonna use my iFi Micro iDSD playing DSD64 track via Foobar. I'll use it against a good reference can like the K812 or HD800 and see where its strengths, and weaknesses are. Bear in mind I ain't no audiophile, so take what I say later with a pinch, OK?


You're quite honest. Most people with "massive" headphone collections or similar are automatic "I'm an audiophail".

I spent a fairly massive amount of time in head-fi and some people there are just audio technology collectors. Nothing wrong with that, but when you replace the AA batteries in your portable Stax amplifier and say "the bass is much better with Lithium AA batteries" and when people buy the Astell Kern AK240 because "most expensive must be the best sound" I just feel like pouring five kilotons of jelly on their house.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> So maybe it's just me, but the HD 598 put out this wub wub wub sound that sounds like an oem car audio setup. Is this normal? I tried them on a Creative X-Fi and an Asus Xonar DG. I don't hear it when listening to music, and music for the most part sounds great, but any other sound source, like games, just do not sound right.


Play with the sound settings in your games then. Which games are you playing?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Play with the sound settings in your games then. Which games are you playing?


Currently just Minecraft, APB, and CS:S. Youtube videos also sound off, like there's a large spike in the midbass rather than steadily increasing, but that could just be people using crappy mics.. The music itself in games sounds fine, if not better, just the actual game sounds sound bad. Teamspeak sounds fine to me though. Maybe I'm just not listening to quality sound sources, or the lack of midbass in my car has distorted my earing









I know Minecraft has crappy sounds, my friend gave the best description: "The sounds in Minecraft were made by banging two toasters together."


----------



## pez

Tjj is gonna murder me, but I caved in to beauty and just ordered the a Bifrost Uber in Black. Worst case is I can sell it for at least what I paid for it, eh?









Anyhow, I'm pretty excited







. It'll be interesting to compare it to my Titanium HD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might end up selling my DAC and Soloist for a WA7 if it goes on sale on Massdrop again.


----------



## pez

I actually really enjoyed it at the meet, thought I've never heard the DAC you have now, nor the Soloist.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually really enjoyed it at the meet, thought I've never heard the DAC you have now, nor the Soloist.


I want it for more stupid, superficial reasons LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tjj is gonna murder me, but I caved in to beauty and just ordered the a Bifrost Uber in Black. Worst case is I can sell it for at least what I paid for it, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It'll be interesting to compare it to my Titanium HD.


Soooooooooooooooo lemme get this straight.

You bought a black dac for 300 bucks with out the USB uber or anything like that.

When you could have bought a black dac for 300 bucks that had balanced outputs and a headphone amp that was specifically designed for the HD600 and HD650?

http://www.amazon.com/Parasound-Digital-Analog-Converter-Black/dp/B00ANTVS90


----------



## Kiriel 7

Okay I finished the music game guide now and made a very necessary tl;dr version as well, hope someone ends up playing the game and having fun, c'ya

*Tl;dr Version* download this http://www.lr2.sakura.ne.jp/LR2_100201.zip and this http://musicgamelab.dnip.net:88/KBSP_Primrose.rar, unzip them, then double-click on the LR2 icon, in "Jukebox1" add the songs folder, then click play.

The default keys are mk,l.;/shift, it's much better you change the keys to aexfji,; and play 2P side like this http://i.imgur.com/88mHEJT.jpg

You can put all the keys in a straight row as well, ASDF left hand, JKL; right hand

Have fun! ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Okay I finished the music game guide now and made a very necessary tl;dr version as well, hope someone ends up playing the game and having fun, c'ya
> 
> *Tl;dr Version* download this http://www.lr2.sakura.ne.jp/LR2_100201.zip and this http://musicgamelab.dnip.net:88/KBSP_Primrose.rar, unzip them, then double-click on the LR2 icon, in "Jukebox1" add the songs folder, then click play.
> 
> The default keys are mk,l.;/shift, it's much better you change the keys to aexfji,; and play 2P side like this http://i.imgur.com/88mHEJT.jpg
> 
> You can put all the keys in a straight row as well, ASDF left hand, JKL; right hand
> 
> Have fun! ~


3Mbps download speed coupled with a bad connection to the server says that the download would take me almost 2 days.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> You're quite honest. Most people with "massive" headphone collections or similar are automatic "I'm an audiophail".
> 
> I spent a fairly massive amount of time in head-fi and some people there are just audio technology collectors. Nothing wrong with that, but when you replace the AA batteries in your portable Stax amplifier and say "the bass is much better with Lithium AA batteries" and when people buy the Astell Kern AK240 because "most expensive must be the best sound" I just feel like pouring five kilotons of jelly on their house.


I personally wouldn't mind owning an AK240. Though, I would only really want it because, well, look at it. That thing looks absolutely fantastic!
Realistically though, $2500 (or whatever it is) for a DAP is pretty absurd. Even the $900 AK100 II is way more than I would spend on a DAP. However, I don't think I would complain if one just fell in my lap


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo lemme get this straight.
> 
> You bought a black dac for 300 bucks with out the USB uber or anything like that.
> 
> When you could have bought a black dac for 300 bucks that had balanced outputs and a headphone amp that was specifically designed for the HD600 and HD650?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Parasound-Digital-Analog-Converter-Black/dp/B00ANTVS90


You didn't even read the first line apparently, yet I'm the failure







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You didn't even read the first line apparently, yet I'm the failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah. My disappointment blinded me









Seriously though, be on guard. A lot of people on head-fi have been having more and more issues with the dacs for some reason. I hope it works out for you, but I would try and stress it a bit in the first week to make sure it is stable.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Every time I look at the WA7, I want it more!


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 3Mbps download speed coupled with a bad connection to the server says that the download would take me almost 2 days.


Are the internet tubes clogged up over there where you are?

For me when I click on the 1.3 gb file it says 20 minutes remaining, the speed is around 1100 kbps.

Not sure what speed my internet is, it came for free with my cable TV.

Yes I know gb and kbps are not lower case I just can't remember right now which parts to upper case.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah. My disappointment blinded me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, be on guard. A lot of people on head-fi have been having more and more issues with the dacs for some reason. I hope it works out for you, but I would try and stress it a bit in the first week to make sure it is stable.


I forgive you







.

And will do. I keep my system on almost 24/7, and get in about 4-6 hours of headphone usage a night between games and music.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Every time I look at the WA7, I want it more!


Dude, it's even sexier in person...and the people who photograph that product for Woo Audio...mmmm.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I forgive you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And will do. I keep my system on almost 24/7, and get in about 4-6 hours of headphone usage a night between games and music.
> Dude, it's even sexier in person...and the people who photograph that product for Woo Audio...mmmm.


It does look nice. The price just sucks though.

If they sold the WA7 and the tube PSU for the same price as just the WA7, then they MIGHT have a decent product.

But last time I checked, I think both together was just shy of 1500 bucks. (If I am reading there website correctly, it actually looks like it might now be just shy of 2K)

For that kind of money, I can buy a shed and have it installed in my back yard and use it as a private listening room. Hell I would still have money left over for a set of decent bookshelf speakers.


----------



## phillyd

I tried the AK240 at the meet I went to and dear god it is incredibly good. It sounds better than many sub-$1k desktop DAC/amp setups.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It does look nice. The price just sucks though.
> 
> If they sold the WA7 and the tube PSU for the same price as just the WA7, then they MIGHT have a decent product.
> 
> But last time I checked, I think both together was just shy of 1500 bucks. (If I am reading there website correctly, it actually looks like it might now be just shy of 2K)
> 
> For that kind of money, I can buy a shed and have it installed in my back yard and use it as a private listening room. Hell I would still have money left over for a set of decent bookshelf speakers.


It was actually available for 20% off on Massdrop, but I fought off the temptation. Anyways...



Hypno-Toad says you must buy!



OMG IT LOOKS SO SHINY!



That's right, buy it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It does look nice. The price just sucks though.
> 
> If they sold the WA7 and the tube PSU for the same price as just the WA7, then they MIGHT have a decent product.
> 
> But last time I checked, I think both together was just shy of 1500 bucks. (If I am reading there website correctly, it actually looks like it might now be just shy of 2K)
> 
> For that kind of money, I can buy a shed and have it installed in my back yard and use it as a private listening room. Hell I would still have money left over for a set of decent bookshelf speakers.


I'm pretty sure you're right. I looked that up before and saw an Appreciation Thread for it on Head-Fi where people were discussing the 'deal' of like $600 for the PSU. I lol'ed pretty hard when I realized it didn't come with the product.


----------



## phillyd

Got my Marantz SR5009 ordered woot!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hypno-Toad says you must buy!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IT LOOKS SO SHINY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, buy it!


Ahhaha. Careful or I'll be buying one.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hypno-Toad says you must buy!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG IT LOOKS SO SHINY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's right, buy it!


Good thing that I couldn't even buy it, even if I wanted too.









And I'm a bit reluctant to buy stuff off massdrop now, got charged with €80 import costs for a $200 item last time...


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Every time I look at the WA7, I want it more!


every time my modi rings in my ear, i want to smash it.

does that count?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> every time my modi rings in my ear, i want to smash it.
> 
> does that count?


Sucks to hear that is happening. Have you tried to contact Schiit? Thankfully I never ran into any issues with my ODAC.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sucks to hear that is happening. Have you tried to contact Schiit? Thankfully I never ran into any issues with my ODAC.


yes,

their customer service is schiit.

they'll replace it, at some point, when they get around to checking up on their tickets... if they even use an actual ticket system.

probably undermanned and overburdened.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes,
> 
> their customer service is schiit.
> 
> they'll replace it, at some point, when they get around to checking up on their tickets... if they even use an actual ticket system.
> 
> probably undermanned and overburdened.


Wait. Is your modi ringing or your vali ringing?

Cause if your modi is ringing, that is bad. If your vali is ringing, then that is normal and I would just put it on some dampening material.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> yes,
> 
> their customer service is schiit.
> 
> they'll replace it, at some point, when they get around to checking up on their tickets... if they even use an actual ticket system.
> 
> probably undermanned and overburdened.


When I had my Modi go out on me I got to same impression from Schiit when trying to find status on it. I thought they must have a small staff and I think I was dealing directly with the owner. I can't remember exactly how many days it took for them to respond to me, I did post about it in this thread. I think turnaround time was almost 30 days. Again I have to look back in this thread to find that exactly.

In the end they did take care me and they did back their product by fixing it. I sort of like the fact they pride themselves as an American company, being from America myself. Customer service is a big part when choosing a product and they have a lot of room for improvement.

Since then it's been running just fine. I'm pretty happy with the sound I get between the M&M and HD650's. Good luck on your RMA and keep us informed how long it actually takes.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried the AK240 at the meet I went to and dear god it is incredibly good. It sounds better than many sub-$1k desktop DAC/amp setups.


lol


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I think I finally got the sound right on the HD598. I installed Daniel K's drivers for my Xonar DG and set the headphone output to 60 ohms. It's much less wubby and has clearer mid bass now.

I plugged my HD201s in just to see and









So ya, definitely a big improvement.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I tried the AK240 at the meet I went to and dear god it is incredibly good. It sounds better than many sub-$1k desktop DAC/amp setups.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...

?


----------



## ALIENisGOD

i'd like to join, just found a pair of SoundBlaster EVO Zx on sale for $125, down from 250 at my local shop. Also own a pair of Azio Levetron GH808's that my son and daughter use


----------



## Kiriel 7

A high-end audio DAP should be priced under $1000

Take the iBasso DX100 and Intersound HDP-R10 as examples.

Any DAP costing over $1000 is price gouging, in one way, but I don't mind because in another sense it's like tiny fish trying to be salmon, then the rich people think "Hey look, a salmon" and all of a sudden high-end portable audio is full of rich people

Then those rich people get a bit techno-lustful and start buying $hit left, right and center. All of a sudden, you have some guys and gals with a room full of DAP's, then wait a few more years until they develop their hearing and the whole prestige novelty fades away, then you'll start getting some really advanced reviews and conjecture.

So yeah, in summary, the AK240 is well priced, due to socio-demographic reasons

but at the same time I have compassion for naive people that will use credit cards or save up to buy heavily overpriced equipment


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My co-worker got the AKG K545 per my suggestion per Totally Dubbed's recommendation and I took a listen to it. If I start travelling again, I will get a pair. Those are some amazing sounding closed headphones.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ?


Sorry thought you were being sarcastic. I would be massively not impressed if any piece of audio equipment, portable or not, is bested by desktop equipment worth a fraction of it's cost.

Personally I try to spend as little as possible on my portables - I use Westone 4's, and actually they almost never leave the house. I leave all my critical listening for when I get home. I actually can't remember the last time I listened to my own DAP. (that is a lie, I can remember but it was years ago&#8230 Given this maybe not surprising that I thought u were using sarcasm


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Sorry thought you were being sarcastic. I would be massively not impressed if any piece of audio equipment, portable or not, is bested by desktop equipment worth a fraction of it's cost.
> 
> Personally I try to spend as little as possible on my portables - I use Westone 4's, and actually they almost never leave the house. I leave all my critical listening for when I get home. I actually can't remember the last time I listened to my own DAP. (that is a lie, I can remember but it was years ago&#8230 Given this maybe not surprising that I thought u were using sarcasm


I mean I wouldn't be surprised to see a desktop PC for $1k outperform an ultra-portable gaming laptop at $2200 or whatever the AK240 goes for. Size is a huge part of cost in electronics. I did think that the Meier-Audio stack sounded better, but the AK240 isn't just a DAC/AMP, it's a player too. I'd say it's pretty impressive.

Also no problem, misunderstandings happen









EDIT: The Meier Corda Classic/Daccord is like $1300


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I mean I wouldn't be surprised to see a desktop PC for $1k outperform an ultra-portable gaming laptop at $2200 or whatever the AK240 goes for. Size is a huge part of cost in electronics. I did think that the Meier-Audio stack sounded better, but the AK240 isn't just a DAC/AMP, it's a player too. I'd say it's pretty impressive.
> 
> Also no problem, misunderstandings happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The Meier Corda Classic/Daccord is like $1300


True, the AK240 appears pretty impressive as a piece of technology in it's own right, I guess I have trouble to separate between my own values/attitude and wether or not something impresses me. Gaming laptop is another good example, yeah some of them are probably great achievements in technical terms, but just doesn't appeal to me so I tend to overlook them or think less of them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> True, the AK240 appears pretty impressive as a piece of technology in it's own right, I guess I have trouble to separate between my own values/attitude and wether or not something impresses me. Gaming laptop is another good example, yeah some of them are probably great achievements in technical terms, but just doesn't appeal to me so I tend to overlook them or think less of them.


Yeah like the Razer Blade. A lot of power in a tiny case. Very good craftsmanship. But it isn't something I'd consider buying.


----------



## dante020

So I'm currently running a Schiit Bifrost (optical) -> Bottlehead Crack or LF339 and mainly use my HD650's or HE500's, occasionally some Grado SR-60's and Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80's. I was looking to get a solid state amp that will power the HE500's and am also considering switching up my DAC. The Audio-gd NFB-11 for ~$360 shipped and seems like a pretty good option - I could sell my Bifrost for ~$400 and end up making a profit. Any opinions on the NFB-11 or other economical DAC/amp combos? I'd consider separate devices but it will likely be more expensive than I want to spend right now. I'm not opposed to replacing the Bifrost but I won't be parting with either of my current amps.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Not sure about the NFB-11, I've seen measurements once and they weren't what you'd expect.

I'd hunt for different ES9018 DAC's in the $350 category if I were you, unless you have a specific fetish for discrete amplifiers, non-feedback and diamond-based output stages.


----------



## Kiriel 7

If you like the Chinese Aluminium shoebox philosophy to get $2,000 sound for $200 you're safer looking into the Weiliang dual AK4399 imho

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/digital-source/245905-ebay-weiliang-dual-x2-ak4399-dac-lcd.html


----------



## skupples

Woop mass drop gone done took muh monies for those headphones. Don't even remember their names... 7xx? Lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

A couple of audio related purchases, done with cans for now...


----------



## Kiriel 7

Nice HL2, how's the ATH-AD2000?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Nice HL2, how's the ATH-AD2000?


Please take my opinion as that which is coming from a newb, but I found the AD2000 to be a tad bright, nearing the point where one would winch....I did say nearing the point, but not quite. I do have a high tolerance for HF/treble, and even I found it to be a a little too peaky. Still, it's very detailed sounding with great mids but a somewhat weak bass. Don't get me wrong, compared to the AD700X which I have, it has nice punchier bass. Thinking it over, the details I hear is aided by the treble, but I don't know, it seems there was simply too much treble and this ample amount of treble created an artificial (for want of a better word) soundstage and imaging. This treble 'hotness' can be fatiguing and I found myself having to take a break after an hour or so. Of course, this is just my impression based on my somewhat crappy hearing, so YMMV. But honestly, for the price I'd paid for it, about 280USD, I consider it a very good buy, definitely a keeper for me.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Interesting. The ATH-AD1000PRM is really nice with vocals, never heard the AD2000 though. ATH-A2000X looks nice.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have moved my rig down to make space for my cans, so, as of now, this is what my audio station looks like.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have moved my rig down to make space for my cans, so, as of now, this is what my audio station looks like.


all them cans on another note I just picked up a pair of senheiser cx1.00 not bad I guess they are comfortable and have a decent sound I guess I'll have to run them in... For a while


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> Interesting. The ATH-AD1000PRM is really nice with vocals, never heard the AD2000 though. ATH-A2000X looks nice.


Don't get me wrong, IF this were my only can, I'd think it to be one of the best. But, having two or three flagship cans with excellent overall sound would take some of the wind out of the AD2000's proverbial sail. I'm listening to Linda Ronstadt's Cry Like A Rainstorm, Howl Like The Wind and her vocal's pretty good, it's the treble that is a tad edgy (a good tube amp should tone down the treble somewhat). I'm listening to it right now, using the Pulse, and I can't complain really.


----------



## drez

The main thing I came away with from demo with open AT's was that they all seem to have some sort of metallic ringing, I suspect the metal baffle covers or other parts of the headphone resonate a lot and impart this quality to the music.

With HD800 a lot of engineering is put into managing how each part of the headphone resonates, the design of the baffles in particular is fascinating.

But not everyone is obsessed with neutrality, certainly not AT who seem to favour creating headphones with distinct flavours or coloration which might be far from neutral. Seems to be a particular Japanese sensibility.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

That's the odd thing about how different people have their own personal preference soundwise. I mean, we can listen to the same track played on the same gear, and come away with pretty diverse take on what we hear. For example, the Alpha Dog has been lauded as sounding open with great sonic characteristics for a closed can, but when I listen to mine, I'm somewhat confused by all the praise heaped on it. Yes, it sounds pretty good, but IMO, it cannot compete against a mid range dynamic can, or even a lower priced ortho like the HE400i. Granted, some may appreciate the creamy sound of the AD, but I found it a tad thick.

Just like the HD700 has been lambasted due to a perceived HF spike, but honestly, I'd say my HD700 sounds a little to the warm side, treble is there but certainly not bright or edgy. Heck, my HD800 and K812 are definitely brighter, though not at all peaky. In fact, I find the HD700 to be rather dark....perhaps it's a sign that my ears are pretty shot, I ain't no spring chicken for sure.


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> not everyone is obsessed with neutrality
> 
> distinct flavours or coloration


The Japanese and certain individuals in all cultures are neophytes, so as long as a sonic product is novel and interesting, then it will hit home in a niche somewhere.

Aside from that, everyone _*is*_ obsessed with performance, which can be evaluated by

- frequency response extension i.e. the sub-bass to the high-highs

- ultra-low distortion

- highest possible magnetic flux density

- purity of tone

- speed

Aet cutera


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> That's the odd thing about how different people have their own personal preference soundwise. I mean, we can listen to the same track played on the same gear, and come away with pretty diverse take on what we hear. For example, the Alpha Dog has been lauded as sounding open with great sonic characteristics for a closed can, but when I listen to mine, I'm somewhat confused by all the praise heaped on it. Yes, it sounds pretty good, but IMO, it cannot compete against a mid range dynamic can, or even a lower priced ortho like the HE400i. Granted, some may appreciate the creamy sound of the AD, but I found it a tad thick.
> 
> Just like the HD700 has been lambasted due to a perceived HF spike, but honestly, I'd say my HD700 sounds a little to the warm side, treble is there but certainly not bright or edgy. Heck, my HD800 and K812 are definitely brighter, though not at all peaky. In fact, I find the HD700 to be rather dark....perhaps it's a sign that my ears are pretty shot, I ain't no spring chicken for sure.


I can't say I have heard the HD700, but I do seem to recall people complaining about a treble spike... Definitely something that different people will hear differently, and source and amplifier components might react differently with the headphone characteristics as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kiriel 7*
> 
> The Japanese and certain individuals in all cultures are neophytes, so as long as a sonic product is novel and interesting, then it will hit home in a niche somewhere.
> 
> Aside from that, everyone _*is*_ obsessed with performance, which can be evaluated by
> 
> - frequency response extension i.e. the sub-bass to the high-highs
> 
> - ultra-low distortion
> 
> - highest possible magnetic flux density
> 
> - purity of tone
> 
> - speed
> 
> Aet cutera


I tend to go for the most transparent gear I can find, but I think when it comes to Japanese approach to hifi it's not only about newness, but a sort of acceptance of the equipment as an integral part of the music.

In some ways it is more tenable than the ideal of equipment dissappearing or being totally transparent, which is an unreachable goal.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So I'm a true nub with audiophile stuff... been using "decent' gaming headsets for the longest and just whatever sound came out of my ROG boards







But I have finally taken a step and the addiction is real... I might go from being a gpu junkie to collecting cans and amps now lol!

My current (and first real setup) is a set of DT990 pro 250ohm. SCHIIT Modi 2 uber / Magni 2 uber stack.

I know it's not even close to anything beast or special, but this being my first dac / amp setup and finally a pair of better headphones I'm in love







There's no comparison from mobo quality dac lol.

Wish I found this thread sooner


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> So I'm a true nub with audiophile stuff... been using "decent' gaming headsets for the longest and just whatever sound came out of my ROG boards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have finally taken a step and the addiction is real... I might go from being a gpu junkie to collecting cans and amps now lol!
> 
> My current (and first real setup) is a set of DT990 pro 250ohm. SCHIIT Modi 2 uber / Magni 2 uber stack.
> 
> I know it's not even close to anything beast or special, but this being my first dac / amp setup and finally a pair of better headphones I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no comparison from mobo quality dac lol.
> 
> Wish I found this thread sooner
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats. M&M combo is a great way to start. Welcome to the club.









I saw you had an ASUS Fomula VI. I'm about to pull the trigger on a new ASUS Fomula VII WD which can deliver 120dB SNR able to drive up to 600ohm headphones. Though I do like where some Z97 boards went with upgraded audio, nothing will beat a true DAC / AMP combo.

I hope you have money because this hobby can get expensive.









_My next step will set me back someday but I'm not ready to upgrade from my M&M HD650 mix._


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats. M&M combo is a great way to start. Welcome to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you had an ASUS Fomula VI. I'm about to pull the trigger on a new ASUS Fomula VII WD which can deliver 120dB SNR able to drive up to 600ohm headphones. Though I do like where some Z97 boards went with upgraded audio, nothing will beat a true DAC / AMP combo.
> 
> I hope you have money because this hobby can get expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _My next step will set me back someday but I'm not ready to upgrade from my M&M HD650 mix._


I must admit that my procrastinating to upgrade audio was probably because I didn't have terrible sound by any stretch. The supreme fx asus sound dac setup does claim to push up to 600ohm headsets and they aren't technically lying, the problem is one's acceptance of gain I guess. Just hooking the dt990s to one of my Asus boards sounds pretty nice in games. Bf4 is very clear but I have to max out the slider for both game and os volume and it's still not satisfactory.

With the schiit stack i don't even go half way on the gain and I hear subtle things i never noticed before. Bf4 being prime example I can not only pick out where people are based on the footsteps but do so while firing rounds or being near exploding vehicles. Everything cuts through, it's impossible to explain. I'll never go back







This is cheesy, but in hard-line beta after the tower drops in downtown I kept noticing the metal stretching sounds and electrical sparks while driving through that area. All while " whoop whoop " was playing in the car as well. Lol!

Now with music.... No comparison at all. Huge difference!

And yes my wallet is about to cry horridly lol


----------



## Kiriel 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> I think when it comes to Japanese approach to hifi it's not only about newness, but a sort of acceptance of the equipment as an integral part of the music.
> 
> In some ways it is more tenable than the ideal of equipment dissappearing or being totally transparent, which is an unreachable goal.


The Japanese are pretty horny towards AKG and Beyer, I have a feeling they think Europeans can make Hi-Fi better than them. After all, Europe has traditionally made most technology and then the Japanese copy it and redesign it.

Japanese used to be exactly the same as China, copy everything, they didn't even have cars until they copied the western idea of a car.

Audio Technica does have a tendency to make colouration, intentionally, rather than aim for transparency, so you're right there.


----------



## senna89

*What is the less analitycs headphone between Fidelio X2 and Sennheiser 598 ????*


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *What is the less analitycs headphone between Fidelio X2 and Sennheiser 598 ????*


You can get the Senn. HD600 for a little more ($10) than the X2. I haven't heard any of them myself but I've read that the Sennheisers are more forgiving of crappier recordings.

I picked up a pair of Focal Spirit Classics a little while ago and it's not quite what I expected, maybe it's my setup?
Essence ST->Headphones


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> *What is the less analitycs headphone between Fidelio X2 and Sennheiser 598 ????*


Neither of them are known as analytical, so either one should be fine. The X2 will probably be the technically superior headphone, but it's known to be musical opposed to analytical.


----------



## pez

Well my Schiit got here today. Figured out I need to order some more cables, but for now I just adjusted my desk to suit. We're moving soon anyways, so I'm not too worried.

Quick impressions of the Bifrost Uber (coming from TiHD):

Finer details are more apparent; therefore soundstage seems a bit better. I will be gaming a bit today to confirm that. Mids are more apparent and more forward (slightly). The bass is cleaned up a bit and less bloated. Now for potato pics







.


----------



## roflcopter159

After listening to only my Mad Dogs for a while, I start to forget how much I love the LCD 2. Just put them on for the first time in a couple days and I am once again, amazed by how great these actually are. One of my personal favorite things to listen to on these is live acoustic guitar. So good.

Also, Pez, I think we may have the same "headphone" stand...


----------



## davcc22

holy hell these things are expensive damn Blue Microphones Mo-Fi Headphones $449


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> holy hell these things are expensive damn Blue Microphones Mo-Fi Headphones $449


If they're good, and they have a built in amp. Could be worth it.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If they're good, and they have a built in amp. Could be worth it.


i guess $300 for the headphones and 150 for the amp aint to bad but still


----------



## phillyd

There are people here that have and do spend a lot more than that


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> There are people here that have and do spend a lot more than that


yeah i am a bit of a cheap skate lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> After listening to only my Mad Dogs for a while, I start to forget how much I love the LCD 2. Just put them on for the first time in a couple days and I am once again, amazed by how great these actually are. One of my personal favorite things to listen to on these is live acoustic guitar. So good.
> 
> Also, Pez, I think we may have the same "headphone" stand...


I think you're right haha. I picked mine up at a Bed Bath and Beyond. It's technically a TP holder, but you know that already







. It looks great and it's very sturdy and bottom heavy.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think you're right haha. I picked mine up at a Bed Bath and Beyond. It's technically a TP holder, but you know that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It looks great and it's very sturdy and bottom heavy.


And for about $20, it works really well! I just wish it was a couple inches longer. Two larger headphones (especially the LCD 2) don't fit too well together without one hanging a little bit off the end.


----------



## pez

That's actually part of the purpose of the cloth for me is so I can use it to kinda even out the end piece for more real estate







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's actually part of the purpose of the cloth for me is so I can use it to kinda even out the end piece for more real estate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gotcha, that's a great idea! I thought it was just to make it easier on the headbands. I was thinking of getting a pool noodle and cutting that up. Kinda hard to find one of those in the middle of winter though


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The 3.5mm to 6.5mm screw on minijack adapter for my AKG was MIA, I was using one of those generic ones as replacement. Still, I'd much rather have the original AKG one, so I gave the local AKG service center a call. I was prepared to pay for a replacement, and figured I'd prolly end up paying 20USD to 30USD for the part, plus I'd have to go all the way to the service center to buy it. Anyway, after I'd told the staff what I needed, she offered to send it to me via post sans charges.







I was quite taken aback since I'd fully expected to pay.....I mean, had this been an iThingy, there'd be a 20 to 30USD charge.....for sure!







The package came yesterday and I'm pleased as punch with the new adapter, now the beast is complete.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Gotcha, that's a great idea! I thought it was just to make it easier on the headbands. I was thinking of getting a pool noodle and cutting that up. Kinda hard to find one of those in the middle of winter though


Haha yeah, that's the other reason it's there. The Sennheiser has a little notch right in the middle of the top pad, so it'd be metal against the plastic edges, and that's no bueno.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The 3.5mm to 6.5mm screw on minijack adapter for my AKG was MIA, I was using one of those generic ones as replacement. Still, I'd much rather have the original AKG one, so I gave the local AKG service center a call. I was prepared to pay for a replacement, and figured I'd prolly end up paying 20USD to 30USD for the part, plus I'd have to go all the way to the service center to buy it. Anyway, after I'd told the staff what I needed, she offered to send it to me via post sans charges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was quite taken aback since I'd fully expected to pay.....I mean, had this been an iThingy, there'd be a 20 to 30USD charge.....for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The package came yesterday and I'm pleased as punch with the new adapter, now the beast is complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's awesome!

So after a couple days with the Bifrost Uber, I'm VERY happy with it. My best summation of it is that it is similar to what I originally said. It definitely has improved the soundstage to the point where in games like BC2 (amazing game audio-wise) I can hear the wind gusting on certain maps. Footsteps are more discernible, and positional audio is improved. Of course there are plenty of reviews to tell you this, but just thought I'd share a bit more of my opinion







.


----------



## ThinJ

I got in on the recent Massdrop deal for the AKG K7XX's as well. I need to build myself some kind of headphone rack. Right now they're just sort of... everywhere.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> I got in on the recent Massdrop deal for the AKG K7XX's as well. I need to build myself some kind of headphone rack. Right now they're just sort of... everywhere.


Same here, I really need to make my own headphone stand, the TP stands will deform foam on a headband if placed long enough on it. While the Omega wooden stands put undue stress on the headbands (or at least doesn't spread the stress evenly on the headband enough). I'm trying to make a modified Omega version which will spread the stress on the whole headband while being adjustable enough for different types of headbands.


----------



## THEStorm

I made mine from a hose hook for a track system from Home Depot and a tube of pipe insulation, just cut a few strips and built up a nice smooth rounded top for my HE400's to sit comfortably. Works great and cost less than $10!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I made mine from a hose hook for a track system from Home Depot and a tube of pipe insulation, just cut a few strips and built up a nice smooth rounded top for my HE400's to sit comfortably. Works great and cost less than $10!


Can you take a picture of it, I'm interested in seeing what it looks like?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Can you take a picture of it, I'm interested in seeing what it looks like?


THIS!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> I got in on the recent Massdrop deal for the AKG K7XX's as well. I need to build myself some kind of headphone rack. Right now they're just sort of... everywhere.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Same here, I really need to make my own headphone stand, the TP stands will deform foam on a headband if placed long enough on it. While the Omega wooden stands put undue stress on the headbands (or at least doesn't spread the stress evenly on the headband enough). I'm trying to make a modified Omega version which will spread the stress on the whole headband while being adjustable enough for different types of headbands.


Just get this and a piece of foam to cover up the top and you can call it a day. Hairdresser foam head stands work great as well, if not slightly creepy looking.


----------



## roflcopter159

I actually managed to get all three of my headphones on the TP stand that Pez and have. I folded up my M50s and slid them up in between the LCD 2 and Mad Dogs


----------



## Gilles3000

I think i might make that "ikea headphone stand" its cheap and looks nice enough.


----------



## ThinJ

Yeah I have 6 or 7 pairs of fullsize headphones, and a limited amount of space. I want something for all of them so I'm just gonna have to work up something on my own. I've been over all the various common solutions like the stands in the picture above and they just won't do what I need in the space I have.

So I'll be building something at some point. Probably after the shop I have access to isn't constantly in sub-zero temperatures


----------



## THEStorm

__
https://flic.kr/p/qhhpqS


__
https://flic.kr/p/qhhpqS


__
https://flic.kr/p/qhhpqG


__
https://flic.kr/p/qhhpqG

Sorry for the poor quality pics but that's my homemade stand!


----------



## ThinJ

What earpads are those on your 400's? Are those just the Focuspads from Head direct or something else?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> What earpads are those on your 400's? Are those just the Focuspads from Head direct or something else?


Looks like the same pads found on the HE400i......guess only THEStorm can answer that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think i might make that "ikea headphone stand" its cheap and looks nice enough.


Any more details on this? I love the little studs on the side...they'd be perfect for the cables


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Any more details on this? I love the little studs on the side...they'd be perfect for the cables


Ikeahackers

I think this is the holder post part (the link is dead on the guide).


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> What earpads are those on your 400's? Are those just the Focuspads from Head direct or something else?


Yes, they are focus pads (got them from headphonebar.com as they are Canadian). Very comfortable! Had the velours on previously and prefer these comfort wise, my ears aren't tuned enough to tell a difference in sound quality though.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Slightly random question... was about to pull the trigger on another pair of headphones, but saw there's a deal going on at


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Massdrop


(not sure I can put that?) for an SMSL M8 dac and wondering if that would be something worth getting, especially if it hits 180 bucks? I'm currently using the SCHIIT Modi 2 Uber, would that M8 be worth getting or just a side grade?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Slightly random question... was about to pull the trigger on another pair of headphones, but saw there's a deal going on at
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop
> 
> 
> (not sure I can put that?) for an SMSL M8 dac and wondering if that would be something worth getting, especially if it hits 180 bucks? I'm currently using the SCHIIT Modi 2 Uber, would that M8 be worth getting or just a side grade?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Unless your schiit is giving you grief, I wouldn't bother. Dac's usually aren't that noticeable an upgrade, although I don't have any experience with that particular one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Slightly random question... was about to pull the trigger on another pair of headphones, but saw there's a deal going on at
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop
> 
> 
> (not sure I can put that?) for an SMSL M8 dac and wondering if that would be something worth getting, especially if it hits 180 bucks? I'm currently using the SCHIIT Modi 2 Uber, would that M8 be worth getting or just a side grade?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


You would be wasting your time.

BTW, do you actually own an rx7?


----------



## pez

If the Modi 2 Uber is indeed a true sibling of the Bifrost Uber, I'm gonna think you'll have a hard time being happy with a side grade. A better amp or headphones would probably be best at this point.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Unless your schiit is giving you grief, I wouldn't bother. Dac's usually aren't that noticeable an upgrade, although I don't have any experience with that particular one.


That's what I figured, just needed some reassurance I guess








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You would be wasting your time.
> 
> BTW, do you actually own an rx7?


I used to build them for a living







I still dyno tune them every now and then, but mostly other imports now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If the Modi 2 Uber is indeed a true sibling of the Bifrost Uber, I'm gonna think you'll have a hard time being happy with a side grade. A better amp or headphones would probably be best at this point.


I had a feeling... I just saw that I could get it for what seems to be a pretty reasonable deal but I'll just put that money towards another headset! WOOOOOOOOO! Thanks guys!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> That's what I figured, just needed some reassurance I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to build them for a living
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still dyno tune them every now and then, but mostly other imports now.
> I had a feeling... I just saw that I could get it for what seems to be a pretty reasonable deal but I'll just put that money towards another headset! WOOOOOOOOO! Thanks guys!


Did you do FDs, Cs, or Bs?

A friend of mine has an FC and the fuel dampener is leaking. I am thinking about replacing it with a simple banjo bolt. It seems to be a popular fix, but there is no real evidence that it is a GOOD/SMART long term solution.

I need to do something because there is a very strong gas smell and my friend is at risk for an engine fire.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Did you do FDs, Cs, or Bs?
> 
> A friend of mine has an FC and the fuel dampener is leaking. I am thinking about replacing it with a simple banjo bolt. It seems to be a popular fix, but there is no real evidence that it is a GOOD/SMART long term solution.
> 
> I need to do something because there is a very strong gas smell and my friend is at risk for an engine fire.


All of them, but mostly FD's at the shop. Message me about the situation so we don't derail the hell out of this thread


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I relegated the Geek Pulse to my 2nd rig, and replaced it with a Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD (just got it) stack, and to go with that aluminium look, I broke out my Ducky YoTH.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

So delicious! I need more headsets!!!


----------



## skupples

wooohoooooo

7xx shipped! Cya Wednesday!


----------



## Noviets

I bought the list of parts I need for the Starving Student (12AU7 version) (thanks to @Tjj226 Angel for helping me out)

I've been busy with work since we last spoke, all the parts are sitting in a box, which I want to start making now I have some time on my hands.

I've made stuff in the past (most recently a little FM radio, from Jaycar, that came with a PCB) but nothing that I've been really concerned about screwing up.

Where should I start, any advice or tips from those that have done projects like this? I've never made any high end audio equipment before, I'm worried that I'm going to do something to affect the audio quality.

Is it okay if I post "Progress Pictures" here for advice/help?


----------



## teamrushpntball

Check head-fi.org's DIY section, they have quite a bit on it. Everything from cables to small amps and amp kits. And I'm sure we'd all be willing to pitch in on here if you get in a bind.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> I bought the list of parts I need for the Starving Student (12AU7 version) (thanks to @Tjj226 Angel for helping me out)
> 
> I've been busy with work since we last spoke, all the parts are sitting in a box, which I want to start making now I have some time on my hands.
> 
> I've made stuff in the past (most recently a little FM radio, from Jaycar, that came with a PCB) but nothing that I've been really concerned about screwing up.
> 
> Where should I start, any advice or tips from those that have done projects like this? I've never made any high end audio equipment before, I'm worried that I'm going to do something to affect the audio quality.
> 
> Is it okay if I post "Progress Pictures" here for advice/help?


Hey, I am still here, but do me a favor.

Make a new audio forum post. I think the people on this forum who do not know about head-fi would be interested to see this.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got a Philips Fidelio X1 (comes with a stock cable + 1.2m Plussound cable) and I like the premium look and feel of the can, props to Philips the effort. Putting it through its pace right now...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just got a Philips Fidelio X1 (comes with a stock cable + 1.2m Plussound cable) and I like the premium look and feel of the can, props to Philips the effort. Putting it through its pace right now...


Why didn't you get the X2?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just got a Philips Fidelio X1 (comes with a stock cable + 1.2m Plussound cable) and I like the premium look and feel of the can, props to Philips the effort. Putting it through its pace right now...


So what do you have now? I know you have been getting a ton of equipment lately and I can hardly keep up with your collection


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Why didn't you get the X2?


Umm, bought the X1 used, it came with the stock cable + 1.2 Plussound cable with Amphenol plug, for about 180USD, pretty worth it for me, X2 tend to be pricier with no freebies. Besides, I have a few analytical cans, don't need another which I've heard the X2 were. I prefer the bassier X1 with its warmer sound. So far, I'm liking what I hear....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So what do you have now? I know you have been getting a ton of equipment lately and I can hardly keep up with your collection


Well, since I started very early November last year, I've gotten:

Cans - Sennheiser HD800, Sennheiser HD700, Audeze LCD2.2 NF, MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, HiFiMan HE400i, Beyerdynamic DT990/600 Premium, AKG K812, Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Audio Technica ATH-AD2000, V-Moda Crossfade M100, Philips Fidelio X1

Amp/dac - iFi Micro iDSD (Sold), Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD stack (main rig), Geek Pulse Standard combo (2nd rig), Schiit Vali + Fostex HPA4 stack (HTPC)

I promised myself one last can, a close dynamic one, been looking for a Fostex TH900....will keep looking.


----------



## skupples

7XX arrived!

first impressions.

zomg so comfortable.

second impression

some weird distortion, going to have to investigate. Had the VALI on the end table last night & the dog knocked it off, so I might have damaged one of the mini-tubes.

unfortunately main rig is down, so i'm only amping my laptop atm.


----------



## phillyd

OC'ing Noob I have two entries in the OP, neither are accurate now. I can submit again or you change it manually if you remove the other two.

Thanks!


----------



## kbros

Hey guys. I'm wondering if you can help me out. I currently have samson sr850's and they sound ok but they aren't very comfortable after a while. I could get some velour pads but I'd like to upgrade my sound quality. I'm looking at a pricepoint of <$120 for over ear open back headphones. Thanks in advance!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kbros*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm wondering if you can help me out. I currently have samson sr850's and they sound ok but they aren't very comfortable after a while. I could get some velour pads but I'd like to upgrade my sound quality. I'm looking at a pricepoint of <$120 for over ear open back headphones. Thanks in advance!


While you may be able to find a few decent cans at that pricepoint (if you look hard enough) like a Senn HD558 or Audio ATH-AD700X, I'd suggest that you save up some more for a more profound leap in sound. For example, the Fidelio X1 that I'd just gotten, Amazon lists it at 180USD, is one outstanding can, I'm listening to some music as I type this message. Excellent sound that leans to warm with a little emphasis on the bass, very enjoyable sound reproduction. I put it through its pace with games, my usual UT3, and it has better explosion and positional sound than, say, my MrSpeakers Alpha Dog.....surprised the heck out of me, but then, the ALpha Dog is close back BUT cost more than 3 times the X1.

That can you have does resemble an AKG can, but I doubt it can compare with an AKG K6xx or K7xx in terms of sound, though I've heard that Samson can be quite decent soundwise. Let others chime in with their opinion and let's see where you'd wanna go from there.

Edit - Just resubmitted my my entry to the club, seems my two previous outdated submissions are still in there.....


----------



## kbros

Yeah after searching around I decided to just buy some velour earpads and wait until I can afford some way better headphones that I won't need to replace for a while.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

SO I have the fulla and I get weird hum noise sounds like interference from other devices. If I plug it into a usb 3 it has less interference, but its still there and drives me nuts, what can I do I have tried al ports....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> SO I have the fulla and I get weird hum noise sounds like interference from other devices. If I plug it into a usb 3 it has less interference, but its still there and drives me nuts, what can I do I have tried al ports....


WYRD


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> SO I have the fulla and I get weird hum noise sounds like interference from other devices. If I plug it into a usb 3 it has less interference, but its still there and drives me nuts, what can I do I have tried al ports....
> 
> 
> 
> WYRD
Click to expand...

Or the HiFimeDIY USB Isolator, depending on your budget.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> SO I have the fulla and I get weird hum noise sounds like interference from other devices. If I plug it into a usb 3 it has less interference, but its still there and drives me nuts, what can I do I have tried al ports....


I would try another computer first. See if your computer has noisy USB interface or if it is the Fulla.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Advice needed. So I was originally going for a decent gaming headset for obviously games and other use (music, movies...) But after seeing what the enthusiast are rocking here I feel like I need some advice.

My budget is about 300$ I'll be using it mostly for games and media, and I don't need a built in mic. I was looking at the DT-990-Pro-250 which is 180$. But from what I understand, i have to get an amp if i go with the 250 ohm version. And the DT 990 premium 32 costs a lot more @370$ +
I've never used an amp, and I don't know anything about them.

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Advice needed. So I was originally going for a decent gaming headset for obviously games and other use (music, movies...) But after seeing what the enthusiast are rocking here I feel like I need some advice.
> 
> My budget is about 300$ I'll be using it mostly for games and media, and I don't need a built in mic. I was looking at the DT-990-Pro-250 which is 180$. But from what I understand, i have to get an amp if i go with the 250 ohm version. And the DT 990 premium 32 costs a lot more @370$ +
> I've never used an amp, and I don't know anything about them.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


AD700X or even better AD900X does well wih both gaming as well as music.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> AD700X or even better AD900X does well wih both gaming as well as music.


Currently looking at AKG K612 Pro, how do they compare with it and the AKG 702?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Currently looking at AKG K612 Pro, how do they compare with it and the AKG 702?


MLE has reviews for all of those.


----------



## skupples

its decided.

selling the HD600s and keeeping the AKG7xx


----------



## HL2-4-Life

A question for you guys, do you think it's worthwhile for me to trade my AKG K812 for a Grado PS1000? I'm ambivalent when it comes to signature sound and preference, I rather like all the cans I have actually....still, the shiny cups/enclosures on the PS1000 is so freaking secksay....


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Advice needed. So I was originally going for a decent gaming headset for obviously games and other use (music, movies...) But after seeing what the enthusiast are rocking here I feel like I need some advice.
> 
> My budget is about 300$ I'll be using it mostly for games and media, and I don't need a built in mic. I was looking at the DT-990-Pro-250 which is 180$. But from what I understand, i have to get an amp if i go with the 250 ohm version. And the DT 990 premium 32 costs a lot more @370$
> I've never used an amp, and I don't know anything about them.
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


Sound preferences are important.

You should also consider a DAC and an amp if you don't have a sound card. He-300's are $100. For a DAC, the Schiit Modi 2 is good at $100, but I would recommend the HiFimeDIY Sabre U2 Async DAC at $57. For amps, you could get the Schiit Magni 2 for $100, the Vali for $120, or the Bravo Audio V2 for $68. You could also get the Aune T1 for $170, which is a DAC and an amp.

For headphones, I'm not sure. I would recommend the HE-300, but they seem to have disappeared from normal sales and jumped in price to $200 (were like $100 or 125).


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> MLE has reviews for all of those.


Helped me a lot! thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sound preferences are important.
> 
> You should also consider a DAC and an amp if you don't have a sound card. He-300's are $100. For a DAC, the Schiit Modi 2 is good at $100, but I would recommend the HiFimeDIY Sabre U2 Async DAC at $57. For amps, you could get the Schiit Magni 2 for $100, the Vali for $120, or the Bravo Audio V2 for $68. You could also get the Aune T1 for $170, which is a DAC and an amp.
> 
> For headphones, I'm not sure. I would recommend the HE-300, but they seem to have disappeared from normal sales and jumped in price to $200 (were like $100 or 125).


Headphones I'm torn between DT 990 Pro and AKG 612 Pro.. I couldn't find the HE 300 on amazon, only 3 used.

for amp/dac the Fiio E10k.. Are there any advantages in getting them separately?


----------



## imran27

Hey, could someone compare ath m40x to senn hd 449? I heard that hd 449 are low on volume despite their low impedance and high sensitivity.

I own an m40x but I wanted to buy a headphone as a gift for my Elder Brother, any suggestions? He prefers sennheiser and thinks that audio technica are a no name branded ?. Even though he is not audiophile he appreciates good music.

Any recommendations?


----------



## THEStorm

What is everyone's thoughts on the AKG 7XX vs the HiFiMAN HE400? Amp/DAC would be the O2/ODAC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on the AKG 7XX vs the HiFiMAN HE400? Amp/DAC would be the O2/ODAC.


I've heard neither of them, but they aren't supposed to compete with one another. The HE-400 is said to be slightly V-shaped and is compared to the DT 990 often, supposedly having boosted (mid?) bass, boosted treble, and I think slight recession somewhere in the upper mids or something, while the K7xx is meant to be mostly neutral/linear.


----------



## Fortunex

If the HE400 is V-shaped, it's quite slight, to my ears. I don't hear boosted treble at all. One of the revisions of the HE400 had issues with sibilance/treble though which may have caused some reviewers to claim that.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on the AKG 7XX vs the HiFiMAN HE400? Amp/DAC would be the O2/ODAC.


I dont know about the HE400 but Linustechtips has a review of the 7xx if that helps he's even using the same amp/dac


----------



## Tiihokatti

HE-400 has good, strong and neutral bass. Which is why people like the bass in it, the bass performance is one of the best in its price range.
There is indeed a slight slump in the upper mids/highs that makes the sound a bit warm, but there is also a spike in the treble. In a nutshell: The highs are warm and sparkly at the same time.
Measurements


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> What is everyone's thoughts on the AKG 7XX vs the HiFiMAN HE400? Amp/DAC would be the O2/ODAC.


4

i like the 7xx over the HD600s


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> HE-400 has good, strong and neutral bass. Which is why people like the bass in it, the bass performance is one of the best in its price range.
> There is indeed a slight slump in the upper mids/highs that makes the sound a bit warm, but there is also a spike in the treble. In a nutshell: The highs are warm and sparkly at the same time.
> Measurements


I think you're thinking of hot, not warm. Warm is low-mids/mid-bass.

I have no idea why that is called hot, when a high-mid emphasis is often called cold.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I think you're thinking of hot, not warm. Warm is low-mids/mid-bass.
> 
> I have no idea why that is called hot, when a high-mid emphasis is often called cold.


I think you misunderstood.

He said there is a slump in the highs. AKA the highs are rolled off which in turn puts an emphasis on the bass.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think you misunderstood.
> 
> He said there is a slump in the highs. AKA the highs are rolled off which in turn puts an emphasis on the bass.


You're right. I read bump/hump.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wanted to share this with you guys. Audeze apparently had a bunch of headphones stolen from them, so keep an eye out for goods that seem too good to be true!


----------



## chinesekiwi

You really dunno how hard it is to properly equalise headphones to speakers correctly....

When done properly, it truly does sound so much better. Requires strong use of parametric EQs and *good* virtual stereo emulation software to counter every damn thing and limitation with headphones vs. speakers lol (lack of proper room reverberation, sub-bass reproduction and see below)

The problem with most headphones and the way they are design is that the frequency response is based off the human ear and it's frequency response.
This is all well and good but however, most music is produced via speakers, which have a flat across the spectrum frequency response.
Not to mention there isn't a single standardised human ear frequency response that headphone manufacturer's follow.

The closest for headphones to properly equalised to speakers is the Sennheiser HD800.
But even that's not 100% accurate, as seen below:

http://www.changstar.com/index.php/topic,1554.msg42279.html#msg42279

I've adjusted those EqualizerAPO's settings it for my beyerdynamic T70 using Innerfidelity's raw response graphs as below:
Quote:


> Filter Settings file
> 
> Room EQ V5,01
> Dated: 29.02.2012 20:04:50
> 
> Notes: EQ to HD800 + slight bass boost to balance HRTF inaccuracy + headphone head position compensation.
> 
> Equaliser: Generic
> Filter 1: ON HS 12dB Fc 100 Hz Gain 0,0 dB
> Filter 2: ON HS 6dB Fc 1 000 Hz Gain -3,9 dB
> Filter 1: ON PK Fc 6 000 Hz Gain -8,7 dB Q 3,32
> Filter 2: ON HS 12dB Fc 8 513 Hz Gain -6,2 dB
> Filter 4: ON PK Fc 5 000 Hz Gain 1,2 dB Q 10,00
> Filter 5: ON PK Fc 2 000 Hz Gain 4,6 dB Q 0,95
> Filter 1: ON LS 6dB Fc 350 Hz Gain -5,0 dB
> Channel: R
> #Filters only for left channel
> Filter 1: ON NO Fc 3 000 Hz
> Filter 2: ON NO Fc 3 400 Hz
> Filter 3: ON NO Fc 4 000 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 300 Hz
> Filter 5: ON NO Fc 4 800 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 500 Hz
> Filter 1: ON NO Fc 3 200 Hz
> Filter 2: ON NO Fc 3 500 Hz
> Filter 3: ON NO Fc 4 200 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 600 Hz
> Filter 5: ON NO Fc 4 900 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 500 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 850 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 700 Hz
> Filter 6: ON NO Fc 5 100 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 500 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 800 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 350 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 500 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 200 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 900 Hz
> Filter 6: ON NO Fc 5 200 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 300 Hz
> Channel: L
> #Filters only for left channel
> Filter 1: ON NO Fc 3 050 Hz
> Filter 2: ON NO Fc 3 380 Hz
> Filter 3: ON NO Fc 4 050 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 250 Hz
> Filter 5: ON NO Fc 4 860 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 480 Hz
> Filter 1: ON NO Fc 3 160 Hz
> Filter 2: ON NO Fc 3 570 Hz
> Filter 3: ON NO Fc 4 260 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 610 Hz
> Filter 5: ON NO Fc 4 840 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 430 Hz
> Filter 4: ON NO Fc 4 810 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 740 Hz
> Filter 6: ON NO Fc 5 080 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 600 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 700 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 450 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 300 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 260 Hz
> Filter 8: ON NO Fc 6 750 Hz
> Filter 6: ON NO Fc 5 180 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 5 330 Hz
> Filter 7: ON NO Fc 6 040 Hz
> Filter 2: ON NO Fc 3 770 Hz


Combine it with fantastic stereo emulation software like Toneboosters Isone used properly like these settings:

The default settings (at 100% HRTF strength) aren't bad but tweaked is far better:

http://www.iforce.co.nz/View.aspx?i=dhgdfkim.3e3.png

Your HRTF settings would differ a bit as it's per person but it'll be close to that tbh.

Is it perfect? No. (see, the deliberate lack of early reflections. enough to be good, but not too less to be in essentially a dead sounding room). Is is close to it? Yes. Properly neutral. If you have a player with VST capabilities, it's a no brainer using Isone. With this setup, hearing actually all of the recorded natural reverberation in live recordings is brilliant so is the proper balanced bass response, including sub bass.

Many 'audiophiles' associate overly-emphasised mids (or mids auditory masking the bass) as 'natural' and 'neutral' when it's far from it. It's really just the opposite of the kids dying for the bass to go up to 11. Both extremes sound horrible. To some 'audiophiles', there is a thing called a bassline. e.g. the XX's 'Intro' just sound so horrible and 'missing' without proper bass as the song is centred around the bassline.

A very useful VST for producers, particularly those presets in testing out how a song sounds like out of different systems and situations. Bargain price too!

Another quick note, you cannot compare the bass responses on frequency response graphs properly without knowing the isolation factor in the bass frequencies of the headphones as it's often compensated for that!

Also yay for EQ being used properly, y'know, to *equalise*. EQ isn't the devil some audiophiles out there.

EDIT: yes it's equali*s*e Americans


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The problem with most headphones and the way they are design is that the frequency response is based off the human ear and it's frequency response.
> This is all well and good but however, most music is produced via speakers, which have a flat across the spectrum frequency response.
> Not to mention there isn't a single standardised human ear frequency response that headphone manufacturer's follow.


Exactly why speakers are my main thing now.


----------



## pez

I'm actually really pleased with my setup now. I'm liking it so much I find myself kinda looking for a 'utility' headphone. I keep eyeing the K7XX just for the heck of it. I'm thinking I might purchase one in the coming months, but who knows. I've got a lot of stuff going on right now, and I've got some speakers that I want to get properly EQ'ed and put on stands for a better listening experience. Unfortunately, I start to lose interest when it comes to the semantics of 'absolute perfection'. Kinda why I steer clear of Head-fi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Hey guys - been awhile.

I received the Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Sound Card for review (after having sold on my Xonar DX from Asus and moving to optical with my X500 receiver).
I have to say this sound card is absolutely sensational.

First off tried via optical - no real change in sound - as you would expect, as the sound is coming from the X500.
Then I went via RCA to the soundcard...and wow phenomenal.
The speakers have a bit more life to them and the bass is a lot more "refined".

Now the best part - headphones.
The little control pod is connected directly to the sound card and it's safe to say this is the best I've ever heard my headphones on a PC.
The ZxR puts the Xonar DX, X500 recevier, Epiphany Acoustics O2D to rest, easily.
The sound is crisp, clear, bass is sensational, imaging and soundstage is the best I've heard the headphones at and the mids and highs are extremely clear, if a bit sensitive at times.

Just thought to share this as I'm really jaw dropped right now of the sound quality.
My modded D2Ks have really come to life.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hey guys - been awhile.
> 
> I received the Creative Sound Blaster ZxR Sound Card for review (after having sold on my Xonar DX from Asus and moving to optical with my X500 receiver).
> I have to say this sound card is absolutely sensational.
> 
> First off tried via optical - no real change in sound - as you would expect, as the sound is coming from the X500.
> Then I went via RCA to the soundcard...and wow phenomenal.
> The speakers have a bit more life to them and the bass is a lot more "refined".
> 
> Now the best part - headphones.
> The little control pod is connected directly to the sound card and it's safe to say this is the best I've ever heard my headphones on a PC.
> The ZxR puts the Xonar DX, X500 recevier, Epiphany Acoustics O2D to rest, easily.
> The sound is crisp, clear, bass is sensational, imaging and soundstage is the best I've heard the headphones at and the mids and highs are extremely clear, if a bit sensitive at times.
> 
> Just thought to share this as I'm really jaw dropped right now of the sound quality.
> My modded D2Ks have really come to life.


This reminds me of my experience when I got the Titanium HD. Do you have any plans on swapping opamps? I'd replace the I/V ones first.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This reminds me of my experience when I got the Titanium HD. Do you have any plans on swapping opamps? I'd replace the I/V ones first.


Yeah saw it done somewhere, might do!


----------



## phillyd

So Klipsch released the Reference On-Ear, a true successor to the Image One. $200, beautiful design. I wonder how they sound.


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So Klipsch released the Reference On-Ear, a true successor to the Image One. $200, beautiful design. I wonder how they sound.


Dunno about you or anyone else, I have ridged ears, that looks it would hurt in the first 5 minutes of using'em.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Got these 2 beauties today and they don't disappoint











But Amazon kinda pissed me off, the headphone pictures on their site show it has a "Made In Austria" sticker and I got one with a Made in China.. But oh well


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So Klipsch released the Reference On-Ear, a true successor to the Image One. $200, beautiful design. I wonder how they sound.


they remind me of the KEF headphones...Let's just say you're paying for the name, not the sound.

On-ear design is absolutely ******ed, unless it's TRULY portable (folds, lightweight, carry bag included)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On-ear design is absolutely ******ed, unless it's TRULY portable (folds, lightweight, carry bag included)


Agreed, I'll never wear an on-ear headphone again.

Next week I'm gonna try and get a listen to the HiFiMan HE1000. My expectations are rarely this high for a product.


----------



## phillyd

I'm not typically a fan of on-ear either. I've owned and returned/resold several pair. But the headphones that I've owned and loved for the longest time were the Image One's. The KEF's are considered some of the best if not the best portables for their size by many, so I'm not sure why you'd use them to say that you're paying for the name.

I agree that it is stupid that they don't fold. Depending on the adjustability, clamp force, pad softness, etc. they might be comfortable for an on ear.

I'm shocked to see you guys so unanimously judge a product by a picture.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Agreed, I'll never wear an on-ear headphone again.
> 
> *Next week I'm gonna try and get a listen to the HiFiMan HE1000. My expectations are rarely this high for a product.*


Pretty jealous of that. Where are you going to be able to listen to it? Also, make sure to post your impressions!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm not typically a fan of on-ear either. I've owned and returned/resold several pair. But the headphones that I've owned and loved for the longest time were the Image One's. The KEF's are considered some of the best if not the best portables for their size by many, so I'm not sure why you'd use them to say that you're paying for the name.
> 
> I agree that it is stupid that they don't fold. Depending on the adjustability, clamp force, pad softness, etc. they might be comfortable for an on ear.
> 
> I'm shocked to see you guys so unanimously judge a product by a picture.


Because on-ear are supposedly designed for on the go - and yet on-ear doesn't isolate for crap.
As for the KEFs - they were great...but not for their price tag. There's a lot of over-the-ear headphones you could buy that sound better than it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This reminds me of my experience when I got the Titanium HD. Do you have any plans on swapping opamps? I'd replace the I/V ones first.


Just 'upgraded' to a Bifrost Uber; but I'm still using the optical out of the TiHD and the difference there is pretty amazing. The Bifrost Uber is still treating me well. We've just moved, too, so I'll get some 'setup pics' this evening after work when I get the rest of my TV and such together. I'm now truly living in a mancave....above the house...lol.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Because on-ear are supposedly designed for on the go - and yet on-ear doesn't isolate for crap.
> As for the KEFs - they were great...but not for their price tag. There's a lot of over-the-ear headphones you could buy that sound better than it.


I've had on-ears that isolate terribly, and on-ears that isolate wonderfully. The Klipsch Image One was one of them. I'm not saying they will be good, but don't write them off.

And if you don't like on-ears as a whole, don't criticize an on-ear headphone for being on-ear.


----------



## hasukka

Hey!

Looking for a good CLOSED headset for gaming. Mostly just playing CS:GO. I am aware headphones would be a lot better, but can't find proper standalone mics with semi decent quality from Finland.

Any recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Pretty jealous of that. Where are you going to be able to listen to it? Also, make sure to post your impressions!


A Stereo Exchange event in NYC. I'll definitely post my impressions if I get to hear it. After the last audio show I went to I posted a huge post of my brief, first impressions for all of the high end headphones I heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just 'upgraded' to a Bifrost Uber; but I'm still using the optical out of the TiHD and the difference there is pretty amazing. The Bifrost Uber is still treating me well. We've just moved, too, so I'll get some 'setup pics' this evening after work when I get the rest of my TV and such together. I'm now truly living in a mancave....above the house...lol.


'upgraded' hmm... I actually did something similar, got myself a cheap little Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1, using optical out from my Ti HD and I swapped the opamps inside the D1. This made for some fairly nice soundstage, imaging, and bass extension improvements.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hasukka*
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Looking for a good CLOSED headset for gaming. Mostly just playing CS:GO. I am aware headphones would be a lot better, but can't find proper standalone mics with semi decent quality from Finland.
> 
> Any recommendations? Thanks.


Budget? The Kingston HyperX Cloud II is one of the only liked headsets around here, and isn't too pricey.


----------



## hasukka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Budget? The Kingston HyperX Cloud II is one of the only liked headsets around here, and isn't too pricey.


About ~150euros. Cloud II fits that easy. Isn't Cloud II basically the same as QPAD QH-90? I can get that for even a bit less than Cloud II.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've had on-ears that isolate terribly, and on-ears that isolate wonderfully. The Klipsch Image One was one of them. I'm not saying they will be good, but don't write them off.
> 
> And if you don't like on-ears as a whole, don't criticize an on-ear headphone for being on-ear.


on-ear and isolation shouldn't go in the same sentence.
I like on-ears, for their purpose.
Cheap, portable, easy to carry around headphones.

Not some £300 set of headphones that can't isolate, nor fold - simple.

Want an example:
Creative JAM Headphones - sensational ON-EAR headphones.
Price?
£40.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> on-ear and isolation shouldn't go in the same sentence.
> I like on-ears, for their purpose.
> Cheap, portable, easy to carry around headphones.
> 
> Not some £300 set of headphones that can't isolate, nor fold - simple.
> 
> Want an example:
> Creative JAM Headphones - sensational ON-EAR headphones.
> Price?
> £40.


By that logic, IEM's should always be even cheaper. On-ears have their place in the market regardless of whether or not you like them.

If you haven't tried any on-ears that isolate decently, then you haven't tried the right on-ears. They might not be as good as great over-ears, but the size has benefits. Why do they need to fold? I either carry a backpack which has plenty of space for a pair of large over-ears. If I don't have my backpack, then I have pockets, which would be far too small. Folding is nice but it isn't necessary for everyone.

We get it, you only like foldable on-ears that are super cheap. Just because you don't like the concept doesn't mean you should criticize it.

I despise bright headphones but I don't go bashing them whenever they get mentioned.

This crap reminds me of Head-Fi.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> By that logic, IEM's should always be even cheaper. On-ears have their place in the market regardless of whether or not you like them.
> 
> If you haven't tried any on-ears that isolate decently, then you haven't tried the right on-ears. They might not be as good as great over-ears, but the size has benefits. Why do they need to fold? I either carry a backpack which has plenty of space for a pair of large over-ears. If I don't have my backpack, then I have pockets, which would be far too small. Folding is nice but it isn't necessary for everyone.
> 
> We get it, you only like foldable on-ears that are super cheap. Just because you don't like the concept doesn't mean you should criticize it.
> 
> I despise bright headphones but I don't go bashing them whenever they get mentioned.
> 
> This crap reminds me of Head-Fi.


LOL ok whatever floats your boat!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Now a Grado owner with my very first Grado, a GS1000i, and really liking it. So far om initial listening, I find it to be transparent, sparkly treble that doesn't bother me, smooth vocal with a surprising bass punch despite having sponge pads. Took a shot of it with my HD700 for scale, it's not a small headphone for sure.


----------



## imran27

For gaming I think ATH-A700X are also worth mentioning. They have very good soundstage and are good for gaming. The A500X will be good too and they have a bit of low end emphasis (very little) which will make things better with their vast soudstage


----------



## ALIENisGOD

Finally get a chance to use my SoundBlaster Evo Zx's for an extended period of time. With 2 kids and a busy front door i dont get too much of a chance to use headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A Stereo Exchange event in NYC. I'll definitely post my impressions if I get to hear it. After the last audio show I went to I posted a huge post of my brief, first impressions for all of the high end headphones I heard.
> 'upgraded' hmm... I actually did something similar, got myself a cheap little Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1, using optical out from my Ti HD and I swapped the opamps inside the D1. This made for some fairly nice soundstage, imaging, and bass extension improvements.
> Budget? The Kingston HyperX Cloud II is one of the only liked headsets around here, and isn't too pricey.


Yeah, that's essentially what improved for me. Biggest differences I noticed were soundstage and just overall better clarity across the range. Before you'd be able to hear the small nuances...now you have a pretty good idea of where they're coming from.


----------



## roflcopter159

So I'm finally getting a portable setup. I convinced my dad to part with his 5th gen iPod video and I just put in an order for a Fiio E12 and a LOD cable. Next payday I'm planning on getting a new battery, an SD card adapter and a 256GB SD card for the iPod. I was going to go for the JDS Labs C5, but I decided that since it was portable, I didn't need to be spending much more than the $120 I spent on the E12 for an amp. Looking forward to the iPod and the amp getting to my dorm. They should be here by the end of this week or early next week.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So I'm finally getting a portable setup. I convinced my dad to part with his 5th gen iPod video and I just put in an order for a Fiio E12 and a LOD cable. Next payday I'm planning on getting a new battery, an SD card adapter and a 256GB SD card for the iPod. I was going to go for the JDS Labs C5, but I decided that since it was portable, I didn't need to be spending much more than the $120 I spent on the E12 for an amp. Looking forward to the iPod and the amp getting to my dorm. They should be here by the end of this week or early next week.


Why not get a Fiio X5 instead?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Why not get a Fiio X5 instead?


Because the X5 is $350 and the E12 + iPod is only $120 if I don't mess with the iPod. Even if I do add in the 256GB SD card, the adapter for the card, and a new batttery, it will end up being only about $265. That way I also get a DAP and an amp to go with it that I could use with my computer or phone as well if I want/need to. Admittedly, the X5 is a bit more convenient, but $80-90 is significant enough to make the iPod/E12 combo the better option. Plus, if later on down the road I decide to get rid of the iPod, I could always combo the X5 with the E12, which seems to be a pretty common combo anyway.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Because the X5 is $350 and the E12 + iPod is only $120 if I don't mess with the iPod. Even if I do add in the 256GB SD card, the adapter for the card, and a new batttery, it will end up being only about $265. That way I also get a DAP and an amp to go with it that I could use with my computer or phone as well if I want/need to. Admittedly, the X5 is a bit more convenient, but $80-90 is significant enough to make the iPod/E12 combo the better option. Plus, if later on down the road I decide to get rid of the iPod, I could always combo the X5 with the E12, which seems to be a pretty common combo anyway.


My bad, didn't really consider the price.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> My bad, didn't really consider the price.


No problem. Honestly, if price wasn't an issue (to a degree) I would have gone with an X5 and maybe later add on the E12. However, I think that using a $0-150 iPod (rockboxed) with the E12 will be the best option (for me) to start off with. It gives me room to upgrade, but I can start off at a relatively low price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> So I'm finally getting a portable setup. I convinced my dad to part with his 5th gen iPod video and I just put in an order for a Fiio E12 and a LOD cable. Next payday I'm planning on getting a new battery, an SD card adapter and a 256GB SD card for the iPod. I was going to go for the JDS Labs C5, but I decided that since it was portable, I didn't need to be spending much more than the $120 I spent on the E12 for an amp. Looking forward to the iPod and the amp getting to my dorm. They should be here by the end of this week or early next week.


So....how are you using the SD card with the iPod? Is there some adapter that I don't know about? My only thought is that you can put Rockbox or something on it and use that weird camera dongle? It's been a while since I've had an iPod Video







.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So....how are you using the SD card with the iPod? Is there some adapter that I don't know about? My only thought is that you can put Rockbox or something on it and use that weird camera dongle? It's been a while since I've had an iPod Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Put in one of these and the SD card (or CF or mSATA) and then rockbox it. I'm pretty sure people have managed to get up to a TB of storage on their ipods (via mSATA). The adapter that he sells replaces the internal hard drive. So while you can't swap out the SD cards frequently, it's still possible to have a larger amount of storage than the iPod had previously allowed.

EDIT: you don't have to rockbox it, but I'm planning on doing so.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Put in one of these and the SD card (or CF or mSATA) and then rockbox it. I'm pretty sure people have managed to get up to a TB of storage on their ipods (via mSATA). The adapter that he sells replaces the internal hard drive. So while you can't swap out the SD cards frequently, it's still possible to have a larger amount of storage than the iPod had previously allowed.
> 
> EDIT: you don't have to rockbox it, but I'm planning on doing so.


Didn't even realize that was possible. Crazy to think how much support people give for an older device. Rockbox + a 256GB SD card would be amazing.


----------



## Gilles3000

Does rockbox allow you to bypass iTunes?

I wonder if my uncle still has his old iPod, would probably prefer the interface over my X3.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Does rockbox allow you to bypass iTunes?
> 
> I wonder if my uncle still has his old iPod, would probably prefer the interface over my X3.


It allows you to use the device like an Android device, MP3 player and flash drive. Just a drag and drop method. I really liked it when I used it years ago--but I'm pretty sure it's changed quite a bit since then.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It allows you to use the device like an Android device, MP3 player and flash drive. Just a drag and drop method. I really liked it when I used it years ago--but I'm pretty sure it's changed quite a bit since then.


Rockbox is still the same (added the Sansa Clip, MPIO HD300 now as compatible), it' still as awesome as ever (some optimizations and improvements made)! I upgraded my ipod video 5.5 gen from 3.9.1 to the current 3.13 (using the rockbox utility tool - very easy to use and almost idiot proof) and its as stable as ever (At least for the ipod I have)!


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't even realize that was possible. Crazy to think how much support people give for an older device. Rockbox + a 256GB SD card would be amazing.


Yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to that once I get the cash for the SD card + adapter. I'm also looking forward to rockboxing it. I've never done so before so the new experience will be cool. I've jailbroken plenty of iPod touches, but I've heard rockbox is even easier.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, rockbox supports FLAC, yea?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to that once I get the cash for the SD card + adapter. I'm also looking forward to rockboxing it. I've never done so before so the new experience will be cool. I've jailbroken plenty of iPod touches, but I've heard rockbox is even easier.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, rockbox supports FLAC, yea?


Yup among other lossless files that it can support! That's all I use on my 5.5 gen Ipod Video!


----------



## chinesekiwi

So I can potentially get an used HD800 for US$840.

Convince me not to buy it. That said, it is the 'be all and end all' headphone for me. It really is a technical marvel. Is it the very best in terms of sound fidelity? No, higher end electrostatic headphones beat it (listened to both the HD800 and STAX electrostatics) however as complete package, (the outstanding soundstage presentation for a headphone, the frequency response being the closest to speakers you can get), the relatively easy to drive power wise, I, as the audio editor, rate it very very highly indeed.

It is the king really as the best headphone *as a complete package* out there for music listening *and* directional cue based gaming in my opinion.

The best headphones for gaming are not bass heavy nor mid heavy (foot steps), it is 'neutral' and it's soundstage presentation.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> That said, it is the 'be all and end all' headphone for me.


Sounds like you should buy it!


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Sounds like you should buy it!


Did the calculations, it works out. Sell my current T70 when the HD800s arrive and my decent i7 laptop (Dell XPS 15 L502X with 12GB RAM) I hardly use anymore will pay for it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Rockbox is still the same (added the Sansa Clip, MPIO HD300 now as compatible), it' still as awesome as ever (some optimizations and improvements made)! I upgraded my ipod video 5.5 gen from 3.9.1 to the current 3.13 (using the rockbox utility tool - very easy to use and almost idiot proof) and its as stable as ever (At least for the ipod I have)!


That's so awesome. If I didn't have my iPhone now, I'd probably find an excuse to buy an old Video or a newer Classic







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Yeah, I'm definitely looking forward to that once I get the cash for the SD card + adapter. I'm also looking forward to rockboxing it. I've never done so before so the new experience will be cool. I've jailbroken plenty of iPod touches, but I've heard rockbox is even easier.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, rockbox supports FLAC, yea?


Did when I used it, and I doubt they'd regress in features







.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> So I can potentially get an used HD800 for US$840.
> 
> Convince me not to buy it. That said, it is the 'be all and end all' headphone for me. It really is a technical marvel. Is it the very best in terms of sound fidelity? No, higher end electrostatic headphones beat it (listened to both the HD800 and STAX electrostatics) however as complete package, (the outstanding soundstage presentation for a headphone, the frequency response being the closest to speakers you can get), the relatively easy to drive power wise, I, as the audio editor, rate it very very highly indeed.


It is easy to drive power wise but could sound quite different ( not night and day kind of difference like some people say) for different amps.
I feel that it shows it's strengths better with amps like the BCL or phonitor, these can get the 800 quite close(still doesn't beat) to the higher end Stax models;
it seems to be more enjoyable when using colored amps like v200, however this will sacrifice the imaging and soundstage.

Seems like you have decided to buy them, the price is ok but do check how "used" they are.


----------



## chinesekiwi

I have the Objective 2 amp..ha, it's not going to 'colour' anything or have 'synergy' issues.

Dynamic transducer will never beat electrostatics for pure sound fidelity. The hardware that's transporting the sound should *never* be used to 'colour' the sound, that's what plugins and EQ (hardware or software based) is for.


----------



## Arizonian

Good saturday morning everyone.









Well a new mother board brings incompatibility with my Schitt Modi/Magni combo it seems with Audioquest Forrest A/B to USB digital audio cable.

*Asus Maximus VII Formula* motherboard.

So in short when the DAC/AMP combo are plugged in, my system won't boot without being restarted twice. Error code 98 because it doesn't recognize a plugged in device. Everything works perfectly fine without the DAC plugged in.

Checked Modi/Magni in an old X58 board and it auto detected my DAC/AMP no problem even the Schiit brand in playback devices. So I confirmed my Modi/Magni are both working and brings me back to my new board.

Two part questions. One in hopes someone has come across same issue hooking up theirs. I've had it hooked up to 2.0 USB port working before and when tested on the X58.

*Anyone know why a backward compatible 3.0 USB port won't recognize my DAC anymore?*

Lastly, if I can't fix the issue I can hand down my M&M and get something that will work to move on.

*If I did want a new comparable DAC/AMP what would you suggest?*

Board's Supreme FX audio features a Texas Instruments LM4562 which drives up to 600ohm headphones albeit my HD650's very poorly. I'm sure it will do better on a lesser headphones.

Nice thing is all USB 3.0 ports front and back are being fed an independent and constant 5V. No buzz when computer is asleep. The LM4562 brought a bigger punch / life to my SP2500 computer speakers.

Down side, when powering down to shut off or powering up to start ,it will have a loud audio pop, which IMO isn't a bad trade off from the low buzz from speakers when my computer used to fall asleep before.

Anyway, thanks for any suggestions or help.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> The hardware that's transporting the sound should *never* be used to 'colour' the sound, that's what plugins and EQ (hardware or software based) is for.


There are many of us here that disagree. I dislike using any EQ. I think that headphones/speakers should do most of any coloring, and then maybe a bit from the amp, and virtually none from the DAC.

If a speaker or headphone doesn't sound great with no EQ, it won't ever sound perfect to my ears with any amount of tweaking.

Not all of us have the goal of perfect neutrality. Neutral sound is no fun to me. It makes me keep things at a lower volume and makes roughly recorded music even more obnoxious.

It's all about personal preference here.


----------



## Alex132

Is it normal for HD650 cables to break easily? All of a sudden today my right-channel cable (after the Y split) is super finicky. ie; if I tilt my head no more right channel. I tried switching the channels just to check it wasn't the speaker, and it wasn't.

A new cable is $23 on Amazon, which is kinda a lot for just a cable. But I haven't treated this badly at all, just wonder why its dying....


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> There are many of us here that disagree. I dislike using any EQ. I think that headphones/speakers should do most of any coloring, and then maybe a bit from the amp, and virtually none from the DAC.
> 
> If a speaker or headphone doesn't sound great with no EQ, it won't ever sound perfect to my ears with any amount of tweaking.
> 
> Not all of us have the goal of perfect neutrality. Neutral sound is no fun to me. It makes me keep things at a lower volume and makes roughly recorded music even more obnoxious.
> 
> It's all about personal preference here.


Speaker tweaking and headphone are very different kettles of fish in terms of what factors you have to consider. Also quality of EQ matters i.e. it *has* to be parametric.
Also neutral and lower volume kind of doesn't make sense in a way because if it is 'coloured', there wouldn't you experience even more auditory masking of frequencies?

As a coloured / saturated picture loses details, as does a coloured sound. Subjective preference is one thing, but in objective tests, time and time again, everyone actually prefers a 'neutral' sound, from 'experienced' listeners, to 'regular' people to even teenagers.

'Neutral' being speaker-like. No headphone offers that. the HD800 offers close to it, but even then it's missing things such as room acoustics as all headphones do.

It's silly spending silly amount of money to essentially 'EQ' your sound when you also have very little control of that 'EQ' nor is it easily reversible. e.g. 'tube rolling'.

EQ is far from the devil when used properly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good saturday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well a new mother board brings incompatibility with my Schitt Modi/Magni combo it seems with Audioquest Forrest A/B to USB digital audio cable.
> 
> *Asus Maximus VII Formula* motherboard.
> 
> So in short when the DAC/AMP combo are plugged in, my system won't boot without being restarted twice. Error code 98 because it doesn't recognize a plugged in device. Everything works perfectly fine without the DAC plugged in.
> 
> Checked Modi/Magni in an old X58 board and it auto detected my DAC/AMP no problem even the Schiit brand in playback devices. So I confirmed my Modi/Magni are both working and brings me back to my new board.
> 
> Two part questions. One in hopes someone has come across same issue hooking up theirs. I've had it hooked up to 2.0 USB port working before and when tested on the X58.
> 
> *Anyone know why a backward compatible 3.0 USB port won't recognize my DAC anymore?*
> 
> Lastly, if I can't fix the issue I can hand down my M&M and get something that will work to move on.
> 
> *If I did want a new comparable DAC/AMP what would you suggest?*
> 
> Board's Supreme FX audio features a Texas Instruments LM4562 which drives up to 600ohm headphones albeit my HD650's very poorly. I'm sure it will do better on a lesser headphones.
> 
> Nice thing is all USB 3.0 ports front and back are being fed an independent and constant 5V. No buzz when computer is asleep. The LM4562 brought a bigger punch / life to my SP2500 computer speakers.
> 
> Down side, when powering down to shut off or powering up to start ,it will have a loud audio pop, which IMO isn't a bad trade off from the low buzz from speakers when my computer used to fall asleep before.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for any suggestions or help.


Are those top two USB ports 2.0? Of course I know you may be using your KB & M there, but did you try it there? I'm guessing you did and maybe I somehow overlooked it. Also, my ASUS board has a ridiculous amount of options in the BIOS (way more than I ever thought I'd want). My point in bringing that up was to ask if you have any weird USB settings hiding in other parts/sections of your BIOS menus?

Since you seem to go through MBs a lot, I'd say looking into a DAC that has optical as a feature would be a good idea. That way you're having trouble is the one reason I went without USB on the Bifrost I just got.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> There are many of us here that disagree. I dislike using any EQ. I think that headphones/speakers should do most of any coloring, and then maybe a bit from the amp, and virtually none from the DAC.
> 
> If a speaker or headphone doesn't sound great with no EQ, it won't ever sound perfect to my ears with any amount of tweaking.
> 
> Not all of us have the goal of perfect neutrality. Neutral sound is no fun to me. It makes me keep things at a lower volume and makes roughly recorded music even more obnoxious.
> 
> It's all about personal preference here.


QFT. And hopefully this thread doesn't get 'derailed' on this topic again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Is it normal for HD650 cables to break easily? All of a sudden today my right-channel cable (after the Y split) is super finicky. ie; if I tilt my head no more right channel. I tried switching the channels just to check it wasn't the speaker, and it wasn't.
> 
> A new cable is $23 on Amazon, which is kinda a lot for just a cable. But I haven't treated this badly at all, just wonder why its dying....


I've never really read anything about stock cable issues, and I'm not sure I really used mine long enough to make a definitive statement towards the quality. I have a cable I bought from a guy on Head-fi (he built himself) and this thing is a tank. I've yanked it and caught it one edges a few times, and I'm impressed that I've never had an issue. However, I don't believe in paying over $100 for a cable someone built on their own...unless I need an ungodly length that warrants that price







.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are those top two USB ports 2.0? Of course I know you may be using your KB & M there, but did you try it there? I'm guessing you did and maybe I somehow overlooked it. Also, my ASUS board has a ridiculous amount of options in the BIOS (way more than I ever thought I'd want). My point in bringing that up was to ask if you have any weird USB settings hiding in other parts/sections of your BIOS menus?
> 
> Since you seem to go through MBs a lot, I'd say looking into a DAC that has optical as a feature would be a good idea. That way you're having trouble is the one reason I went without USB on the Bifrost I just got.


All the mother boards ports are 3.0 including the two up front on the tower. I scoured the BIOS can't find if something is wrong at least it looks all good. I think your right with going in the direction of optical connection. Yeah about once every two-three years I upgrade systems.

Wish there was an A/B to optical cable to solve the problem.









So in comparison with Schiit M&M I need to find something comparable to push HD650's and needs to be optical. That's pointing me in the right direction and I think your right. Thanks.









Now the hard part is trying to keep this in the $200-$250 range and walk away with something decent sounding.

Edit: Perhaps an optical DAC I could hook up to my Magni amp. Modi 2 I see comes in optical now, seems to be the best choice. Can the old Magni be hooked up to a new Modi 2 optical? Modi 2 Uber? What optical cable would I need to computer?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Good saturday morning everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well a new mother board brings incompatibility with my Schitt Modi/Magni combo it seems with Audioquest Forrest A/B to USB digital audio cable.
> 
> *Asus Maximus VII Formula* motherboard.
> 
> So in short when the DAC/AMP combo are plugged in, my system won't boot without being restarted twice. Error code 98 because it doesn't recognize a plugged in device. Everything works perfectly fine without the DAC plugged in.
> 
> Checked Modi/Magni in an old X58 board and it auto detected my DAC/AMP no problem even the Schiit brand in playback devices. So I confirmed my Modi/Magni are both working and brings me back to my new board.
> 
> Two part questions. One in hopes someone has come across same issue hooking up theirs. I've had it hooked up to 2.0 USB port working before and when tested on the X58.
> 
> *Anyone know why a backward compatible 3.0 USB port won't recognize my DAC anymore?*
> 
> Lastly, if I can't fix the issue I can hand down my M&M and get something that will work to move on.
> 
> *If I did want a new comparable DAC/AMP what would you suggest?*
> 
> Board's Supreme FX audio features a Texas Instruments LM4562 which drives up to 600ohm headphones albeit my HD650's very poorly. I'm sure it will do better on a lesser headphones.
> 
> Nice thing is all USB 3.0 ports front and back are being fed an independent and constant 5V. No buzz when computer is asleep. The LM4562 brought a bigger punch / life to my SP2500 computer speakers.
> 
> Down side, when powering down to shut off or powering up to start ,it will have a loud audio pop, which IMO isn't a bad trade off from the low buzz from speakers when my computer used to fall asleep before.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for any suggestions or help./SPOILER]


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> All the mother boards ports are 3.0 including the two up front on the tower. I scoured the BIOS can't find if something is wrong at least it looks all good. I think your right with going in the direction of optical connection. Yeah about once every two-three years I upgrade systems.
> 
> Wish there was an A/B to optical cable to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in comparison with Schiit M&M I need to find something comparable to push HD650's and needs to be optical. That's pointing me in the right direction and I think your right. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the hard part is trying to keep this in the $200-$250 range and walk away with something decent sounding.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps an optical DAC I could hook up to my Magni amp. Modi 2 I see comes in optical now, seems to be the best choice. Can the old Magni be hooked up to a new Modi 2 optical? Modi 2 Uber? What optical cable would I need to computer?


Or you could just sell your modi and magni and get a real dac like the parasound Z dac. (there has been a price drop since we last talked).

But yeah, the optical modi can hook up to anything that uses RCA.

Pretty much any dac that I know of can hook up to any amp through RCA of some kind or another.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, haven't posted in a while.

Stupid car is still broken, so I have been mostly working on that lol.

But anyways, I decided to take a break today, and I stumbled upon this cool youtube channel that plays old beatles vinyl.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxxDsQ9JZfKhplFVXC_56zg

I know we do not have that many beatles fans, but for those of you who are, these youtube videos actually sound better than my beatles box set in mono.

They sound super rich and smooth. It kind of makes me mad that I spent 120 bucks on a bunch of thin sounding CDs


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> All the mother boards ports are 3.0 including the two up front on the tower. I scoured the BIOS can't find if something is wrong at least it looks all good. I think your right with going in the direction of optical connection. Yeah about once every two-three years I upgrade systems.
> 
> Wish there was an A/B to optical cable to solve the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So in comparison with Schiit M&M I need to find something comparable to push HD650's and needs to be optical. That's pointing me in the right direction and I think your right. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the hard part is trying to keep this in the $200-$250 range and walk away with something decent sounding.
> 
> Edit: Perhaps an optical DAC I could hook up to my Magni amp. Modi 2 I see comes in optical now, seems to be the best choice. Can the old Magni be hooked up to a new Modi 2 optical? Modi 2 Uber? What optical cable would I need to computer?


I was going to mention the Modi 2 Uber for the optical, but I wasn't sure of your feelings about Schiit products in general







. But you are correct in assuming the hookup will be the same between the Modi and Modi 2U for amp connectivity. The only difference is you'd need a Optical SPDIF to SPDIF cable (it's that squarish looking connection above your HDMI and DP ports on your board)...and you can find them relatively cheap between Amazon and Monoprice.

As far as 'upgrading' both, you could go the route of Magni 2 + Modi 2U, but the last time I checked, there weren't many reviews out comparing the two. However, it's been a few weeks and they may be more prevalent now. Worst case I say you could get a Modi 2 with optical, and sell your Modi and gain some of that cash back.


----------



## caenlen

if anyone is looking to trade for anything, im looking to trade my barely used ath-ad900x with original box for something not open air designed. needs to have a good sound stage tho as its for fps games... so semi-open is ok too. just pm me... or i guess i should just make a trade topic >.>


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> Speaker tweaking and headphone are very different kettles of fish in terms of what factors you have to consider. Also quality of EQ matters i.e. it *has* to be parametric.
> Also neutral and lower volume kind of doesn't make sense in a way because if it is 'coloured', there wouldn't you experience even more auditory masking of frequencies?
> 
> As a coloured / saturated picture loses details, as does a coloured sound. Subjective preference is one thing, but in objective tests, time and time again, *everyone actually prefers a 'neutral' sound*, from 'experienced' listeners, to 'regular' people to even teenagers.
> 
> 'Neutral' being speaker-like. No headphone offers that. the HD800 offers close to it, but even then it's missing things such as room acoustics as all headphones do.
> 
> It's silly spending silly amount of money to essentially 'EQ' your sound when you also have very little control of that 'EQ' nor is it easily reversible. e.g. 'tube rolling'.
> 
> EQ is far from the devil when used properly.


So first things first. "Everyone prefers a neutral sound." No no no no no.

Maybe this would hold up with some level of variance if all music was mastered the same, but some music is MUCH brighter or darker than others. This means that some people, who cannot stand overly bright sound because mild hearing loss in the upper frequencies means that they are relatively irritating, go for dark sounding equipment, to balance out the brighter music. Other people love treble, and even a moderate amount of bass seems to drown out the music.

You see not everyone hears the same. While people might hear the most accurately with equipment that is tuned to sound neutral to them, this doesn't mean that they prefer it. Some people enjoy the sensation of bass, some the feeling of treble, some, like you, like it neutral. And while neutral is (by definition) the accurate reproduction of sound, it does not mean people like it.

In the reproduction of art, why is the subjective important? If someone prefers enormous clipping, wild distortion, ludicrously high decay and all manner of other things that change the was music sounds, why does it matter? I get that the majority of us prefer something that is relatively accurate, clear, etc, but this is with major variance. HD800's might sound wonderfully neutral to you, but to me they're bright. Incredible engineering, but bright.

Please show me a reputable experiment where people said they preferred neutral to any coloration. Maybe they preferred HD800's to Beats, but is there a test that alters nothing but the coloration to determine who liked what? I doubt it, it's no more valuable than running an experiment on whether people prefer stripes, polka dots or plaid. It's 100% preference.

Don't take this out of context. Much of audio is objective. Coloration is measurable. However, whether or not colored of one type vs neutral is better is up to the listening.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while.
> 
> Stupid car is still broken, so I have been mostly working on that lol.
> 
> But anyways, I decided to take a break today, and I stumbled upon this cool youtube channel that plays old beatles vinyl.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxxDsQ9JZfKhplFVXC_56zg
> 
> I know we do not have that many beatles fans, but for those of you who are, these youtube videos actually sound better than my beatles box set in mono.
> 
> They sound super rich and smooth. It kind of makes me mad that I spent 120 bucks on a bunch of thin sounding CDs


You should hear the recent Stereo remaster of Help! I have the 200G vinyl and it sounds fantastic. Much better than any CD/digital version I could find.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was going to mention the Modi 2 Uber for the optical, but I wasn't sure of your feelings about Schiit products in general
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But you are correct in assuming the hookup will be the same between the Modi and Modi 2U for amp connectivity. The only difference is you'd need a Optical SPDIF to SPDIF cable (it's that squarish looking connection above your HDMI and DP ports on your board)...and you can find them relatively cheap between Amazon and Monoprice.
> 
> As far as 'upgrading' both, you could go the route of Magni 2 + Modi 2U, but the last time I checked, there weren't many reviews out comparing the two. However, it's been a few weeks and they may be more prevalent now. Worst case I say you could get a Modi 2 with optical, and sell your Modi and gain some of that cash back.


Nope nothing against Schiit for not recognizing the USB 3.0 on a board that dosen't have a 2.0 option. Since I'm half way there with a perfectly good Magni will par that with the Modi2 *Uber* and get myself a *Toslink Digital Optical Audio Cable* .

Later down the road I'll upgrade to the Magni 2 and pass down the Magni back to the Modi combo, pick up extra PYST cable, and give it to one of my kids to enjoy.

Thanks for helping me think this through. +1 REP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Or you could just sell your modi and magni and get a real dac like the parasound Z dac. (there has been a price drop since we last talked).
> 
> But yeah, the optical modi can hook up to anything that uses RCA.
> 
> Pretty much any dac that I know of can hook up to any amp through RCA of some kind or another.


After all I just spent on new system I'm over $1000 as it stands now. This was an unexpected issue and I've got some other toys later this year on the list. But will keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

I'm using the schiit stack ( 2 / uber series on both ) and feeding it from usb 3.0









Wonder if the driver is the same for all of them? You're using the original stack right?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm using the schiit stack ( 2 / uber series on both ) and feeding it from usb 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonder if the driver is the same for all of them?* You're using the original stack right?


Not only that, but is it possible that you have to use an intel based USB3.0 port rather than an asmedia controller.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> I'm using the schiit stack ( 2 / uber series on both ) and feeding it from usb 3.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the driver is the same for all of them? You're using the original stack right?


Yup - original modi / magni. Windows based driver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not only that, but is it possible that you have to use an intel based USB3.0 port rather than an asmedia controller.


ASmedia XHCI 1.0 Controller on mine.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yup - original modi / magni. Windows based driver.
> ASmedia XHCI 1.0 Controller on mine.


Well damn... check it out. Look at Step 4

http://schiit.com/drivers/

Not sure how I'm using usb 3.0 though


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, haven't posted in a while.
> 
> Stupid car is still broken, so I have been mostly working on that lol.
> 
> But anyways, I decided to take a break today, and I stumbled upon this cool youtube channel that plays old beatles vinyl.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxxDsQ9JZfKhplFVXC_56zg
> 
> I know we do not have that many beatles fans, but for those of you who are, these youtube videos actually sound better than my beatles box set in mono.
> 
> They sound super rich and smooth. It kind of makes me mad that I spent 120 bucks on a bunch of thin sounding CDs


Didn't even notice you ninja post as I did







. You need to burn that car and just get another car.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> So first things first. "Everyone prefers a neutral sound." No no no no no.
> 
> Maybe this would hold up with some level of variance if all music was mastered the same, but some music is MUCH brighter or darker than others. This means that some people, who cannot stand overly bright sound because mild hearing loss in the upper frequencies means that they are relatively irritating, go for dark sounding equipment, to balance out the brighter music. Other people love treble, and even a moderate amount of bass seems to drown out the music.
> 
> You see not everyone hears the same. While people might hear the most accurately with equipment that is tuned to sound neutral to them, this doesn't mean that they prefer it. Some people enjoy the sensation of bass, some the feeling of treble, some, like you, like it neutral. And while neutral is (by definition) the accurate reproduction of sound, it does not mean people like it.
> 
> In the reproduction of art, why is the subjective important? If someone prefers enormous clipping, wild distortion, ludicrously high decay and all manner of other things that change the was music sounds, why does it matter? I get that the majority of us prefer something that is relatively accurate, clear, etc, but this is with major variance. HD800's might sound wonderfully neutral to you, but to me they're bright. Incredible engineering, but bright.
> 
> Please show me a reputable experiment where people said they preferred neutral to any coloration. Maybe they preferred HD800's to Beats, but is there a test that alters nothing but the coloration to determine who liked what? I doubt it, it's no more valuable than running an experiment on whether people prefer stripes, polka dots or plaid. It's 100% preference.
> 
> Don't take this out of context. Much of audio is objective. Coloration is measurable. However, whether or not colored of one type vs neutral is better is up to the listening.
> You should hear the recent Stereo remaster of Help! I have the 200G vinyl and it sounds fantastic. Much better than any CD/digital version I could find.


I want to join your struggle, but I'm still highly irritated from the last 'debate' about this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nope nothing against Schiit for not recognizing the USB 3.0 on a board that dosen't have a 2.0 option. Since I'm half way there with a perfectly good Magni will par that with the Modi2 *Uber* and get myself a *Toslink Digital Optical Audio Cable* .
> 
> Later down the road I'll upgrade to the Magni 2 and pass down the Magni back to the Modi combo, pick up extra PYST cable, and give it to one of my kids to enjoy.
> 
> Thanks for helping me think this through. +1 REP
> After all I just spent on new system I'm over $1000 as it stands now. This was an unexpected issue and I've got some other toys later this year on the list. But will keep that in mind. Thanks.


Glad I could help







. Though I wonder if RX7 is on to something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't even notice you ninja post as I did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You need to burn that car and just get another car.
> I want to join your struggle, but I'm still highly irritated from the last 'debate' about this.
> Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though I wonder if RX7 is on to something.


Wish I could. I want a MR2 so badly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wish I could. I want a MR2 so badly.


Aw11 or sw20?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aw11 or sw20?


AW11 or a W30.

I would pick a rx7 fc over the SW20.

If I got a first gen, I would turn it into the toyota 222D

If I got a 3rd gen, I would probably just drive it until I had enough money to truly tune it. Maybe even get a 2jz engine : D


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AW11 or a W30.
> 
> I would pick a rx7 fc over the SW20.
> 
> If I got a first gen, I would turn it into the toyota 222D
> 
> If I got a 3rd gen, I would probably just drive it until I had enough money to truly tune it. Maybe even get a 2jz engine : D


Mmmmm I miss my FC's


----------



## Fortunex

I'd love an RX7, but finding one that's been properly maintained is super hard, and I don't want to deal with a rotary that hasn't been taken care of.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fortunex*
> 
> I'd love an RX7, but finding one that's been properly maintained is super hard, and I don't want to deal with a rotary that hasn't been taken care of.


Yep I stopped messing with them years ago for the most part







Not worth it anymore these days... now that's a car you need headphones in if you put any exhaust on it... see how I brought this back on topic?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Well damn... check it out. Look at Step 4
> 
> http://schiit.com/drivers/
> 
> Not sure how I'm using usb 3.0 though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though I wonder if RX7 is on to something.


I tried that driver with original modi/magni but it didn't recognize supported device and would not install. I'm going with optical this time so this will be a moot point for me anyway.

I did learn something first hand regarding DAC's with USB and how finicky it can be.

Will pair the Modi 2 Uber with original Magni for a little bit . When I'm ready to upgrade the AMP, looking ahead, I noticed the Magni 2 Uber for $149. Magni 2 $99 and the Vali for $119. Anyone with suggestions which would be a better pair for the HD650's with Modi 2 Uber?

I don't plan on changing my headphones anytime soon, I absolutely love them.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I tried that driver with original modi/magni but it didn't recognize supported device and would not install. I'm going with optical this time so this will be a moot point for me anyway.
> 
> I did learn something first hand regarding DAC's with USB and how finicky it can be.
> 
> Will pair the Modi 2 Uber with original Magni for a little bit . When I'm ready to upgrade the AMP, looking ahead, I noticed the Magni 2 Uber for $149. Magni 2 $99 and the Vali for $119. Anyone with suggestions which would be a better pair for the HD650's with Modi 2 Uber?
> 
> I don't plan on changing my headphones anytime soon, I absolutely love them.


I'm with you, it's actually not supposed to work according to them that's why I'm kind of confused lol. Then again I think I may have initially installed the driver while connected to USB 2 then later moved it to USB 3 and everything just stayed kosher.... Oh well you got it sorted now it seems wooooooo!!!! I'm still new to this listening peripheral stuff.


----------



## Arizonian

Noticed there is a Magni 2, Ashgard 2, Valhalla 2, Lyr2, but where is the Vali 2?

My luck I'd buy it and Vali 2 would be released shortly after.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Noticed there is a Magni 2, Ashgard 2, Valhalla 2, Lyr2, but where is the Vali 2?
> 
> My luck I'd buy it and Vali 2 would be released shortly after.


Believe on Head-fi it was mentioned there are no plans for a Vali 2. Forget the reasoning why though.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Believe on Head-fi it was mentioned there are no plans for a Vali 2. Forget the reasoning why though.


Schiit CS told me this a few weeks back when the other #2 revision popped up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wish I could. I want a MR2 so badly.


Ah, I've seen one at a used car dealership around here lately...in yellow lol. The guy that did my clutch got one from this elderly lady for dirt cheap...not sure what ever happened to the vehicle, but it wasn't that long ago.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I tried that driver with original modi/magni but it didn't recognize supported device and would not install. I'm going with optical this time so this will be a moot point for me anyway.
> 
> I did learn something first hand regarding DAC's with USB and how finicky it can be.
> 
> Will pair the Modi 2 Uber with original Magni for a little bit . When I'm ready to upgrade the AMP, looking ahead, I noticed the Magni 2 Uber for $149. Magni 2 $99 and the Vali for $119. Anyone with suggestions which would be a better pair for the HD650's with Modi 2 Uber?
> 
> I don't plan on changing my headphones anytime soon, I absolutely love them.


If you already like the sound of the Modi, the Modi 2 should only be better. I like my Asgard 2 with my HD650, and people have mentioned the Magni 2 Uber to be more like a twin brother to the Asgard 2, rather than the 'little' brother. I'd say that's worth checking out...plus the brushed finish on the Ubers are just that much nicer







.


----------



## Gilles3000

I'm thinking of getting rid of my Fiio X3, I'm pretty sick of the Button layout and clunky interface, and also just feel like having something new to toy with.

So, what to replace it with? I need it to function as as a Dap and USB Dac/Amp. (Preferably ~€200)

The new 2nd gen Fiio X3 (Much better button layout, but a similar interface to the old X3)

Or a 5/5.5th gen iPod with a Fiio E17K or E18. Might be able to acquire the iPod very cheaply or even for free. So its just the mods and the Amp/Dac combo.

Or anything else that fits in around that price point.


----------



## Spork13

I've just bought the new FiiO x1, for about $130 AUD.
Half the $ of the X3, and reviewers say the UI and button layout is much better (similar layout to X5?)
Apparently the screen is not as bright, and the sound _slightly_ inferior, although they seem to rave about how it sounds on "line out" instead of headphones.
I'll mostly be using it connected to car stereo, so that should suit me fine.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

After more than a week with the AKG 612 Pro I decided to sell it, after just 5 days of about 6 hours/day usage I have to admit it caused some serious jaw pain for me, as awesome as it's sound quality is, it just didn't work out for me. That's weird since my head is average sized, not huge or anything..

Anyways, I've decided on the DT 990 Premium, Anyone knows why they're only about $250 on ebay (new) but they're 379 on Amazon?


----------



## ThinJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> After more than a week with the AKG 612 Pro I decided to sell it, after just 5 days of about 6 hours/day usage I have to admit it caused some serious jaw pain for me, as awesome as it's sound quality is, it just didn't work out for me. That's weird since my head is average sized, not huge or anything..
> 
> Anyways, I've decided on the DT 990 Premium, Anyone knows why they're only about $250 on ebay (new) but they're 379 on Amazon?


The pricing on the 990 premiums fluctuates pretty wildly at times. I bought mine for around $250 off Amazon over two years ago.

As a bit of a note, the 990's will have a very, _very_ different sound than those AKG's probably do, if the 612's are anything like the other AKG's I've heard. The 990's have a bit of the old "smile curve" to them where lows and highs are emphasized over mids while every AKG I've ever listened to has seemed to focus at least a bit more toward clarity in the mid and high frequencies. That is not to say the 990's aren't great, because they are. I love the pair I have for a lot of things, especially for watching movies and TV. And their soundstage is fairly wide and open for gaming so positional audio cues come through pretty clearly.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> The pricing on the 990 premiums fluctuates pretty wildly at times. I bought mine for around $250 off Amazon over two years ago.
> 
> As a bit of a note, the 990's will have a very, _very_ different sound than those AKG's probably do, if the 612's are anything like the other AKG's I've heard. The 990's have a bit of the old "smile curve" to them where lows and highs are emphasized over mids while every AKG I've ever listened to has seemed to focus at least a bit more toward clarity in the mid and high frequencies. That is not to say the 990's aren't great, because they are. I love the pair I have for a lot of things, especially for watching movies and TV. And their soundstage is fairly wide and open for gaming so positional audio cues come through pretty clearly.


Yeah there were a few for around $320 on Amazon last week, wish I bought one









Edit: found for $290


----------



## roflcopter159

My Fiio E12 and LOD cable came in the mail yesterday. I'm very impressed with the E12 and I have been since I saw the packaging. Build quality is great. Very solid feel. All of the switches and the volume knob feel like they are on a much more expensive device. I think my only complaint about it build wise is that you can't change gain or crossfeed with your fingers but you can change bass boost. I understand why, but I feel like it should be a kind of an all or nothing type of thing. As for sound, its great with my Mad Dogs, but my MA750 can pick up the noise floor. It isn't too noticeable when listening to louder music, but with a quieter song, it sounds almost like a hiss in the recording (which it isn't). Only seems to be an issue on the IEMs though. The LCD2 and Mad Dogs don't pick it up. Overall, with the exception of the noise floor, it sounds just as good as my Aune T1. I'm going to spend some more time with it and hopefully in the next week or two I'll try T1 dac out to E12 line in and see how that sounds.

iPod 5G+E12 gets a solid recommendation from me


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I've seen one at a used car dealership around here lately...in yellow lol. The guy that did my clutch got one from this elderly lady for dirt cheap...not sure what ever happened to the vehicle, but it wasn't that long ago.
> If you already like the sound of the Modi, the Modi 2 should only be better. I like my Asgard 2 with my HD650, and people have mentioned the Magni 2 Uber to be more like a twin brother to the Asgard 2, rather than the 'little' brother. I'd say that's worth checking out...plus the brushed finish on the Ubers are just that much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, people want WAYYYYY too much for them. They are only worth maybe 3K for an NA and 5K for a turbo, but people and dealerships are asking for 10K+

Worse yet, most of them are not manual. FOOLS I TELL YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Arizonian

Logged in just to say got the Modi2 Uber hooked it up to optical and got nothing. It's hooked up to original Magni and I don't see how that's a problem.

I'm Noob to using optical so wonderibg if there is more to just plug and listen as instructions suggest?

I hooked TOSLINK cable and choose option 2 for optical on Modi2, without any recognition. I'm allowed up to 3m optical cable length and mine is under at 5 feet.

Checked BIOS to see if legacy devices were enabled. I'm stumped.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Logged in just to say got the Modi2 Uber hooked it up to optical and got nothing. It's hooked up to original Magni and I don't see how that's a problem.
> 
> I'm Noob to using optical so wonderibg if there is more to just plug and listen as instructions suggest?
> 
> I hooked TOSLINK cable and choose option 2 for optical on Modi2, without any recognition. I'm allowed up to 3m optical cable length and mine is under at 5 feet.
> 
> Checked BIOS to see if legacy devices were enabled. I'm stumped.


- So you have the TOSLINK going from the mobo/sound card to the Modi 2 Uber and RCA cables going to the Magni?
- Does the TOSLINK cable still work with the old another DAC?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Logged in just to say got the Modi2 Uber hooked it up to optical and got nothing. It's hooked up to original Magni and I don't see how that's a problem.
> 
> I'm Noob to using optical so wonderibg if there is more to just plug and listen as instructions suggest?
> 
> I hooked TOSLINK cable and choose option 2 for optical on Modi2, without any recognition. I'm allowed up to 3m optical cable length and mine is under at 5 feet.
> 
> Checked BIOS to see if legacy devices were enabled. I'm stumped.


Is your optical port powering on (glowing red?) Not sure about your motherboard but I had to enable it on mine. Also iirc when I ran optical to my reciver there was some syncing involved. Get your computer running and have the optical on and then turn the modi on. Once they were synced they stayed synced though.


----------



## roflcopter159

It may be silly that I suggest this, but just in case, make sure you have it set up properly in the windows audio settings and in your music player of choice. Only saying this because I've made mistakes like that before, especially forgetting to change the audio player's output settings.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is your optical port powering on (glowing red?) Not sure about your motherboard but I had to enable it on mine. Also iirc when I ran optical to my reciver there was some syncing involved. Get your computer running and have the optical on and then turn the modi on. Once they were synced they stayed synced though.


This.

Also, are you running the sound drivers that asus provided, or are you running with the windows default drivers?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - So you have the TOSLINK going from the mobo/sound card to the Modi 2 Uber and RCA cables going to the Magni?
> - Does the TOSLINK cable still work with the old another DAC?


Yup, Schitt PYST cable red/red white/white connected modi2 / magni. No other DAC with optical only original Modi.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is your optical port powering on (glowing red?) Not sure about your motherboard but I had to enable it on mine. Also iirc when I ran optical to my reciver there was some syncing involved. Get your computer running and have the optical on and then turn the modi on. Once they were synced they stayed synced though.


Yup, glowing red optical when plugged into either computer or Magni2 Uber on both sides. Tried the sync, didn't work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> It may be silly that I suggest this, but just in case, make sure you have it set up properly in the windows audio settings and in your music player of choice. Only saying this because I've made mistakes like that before, especially forgetting to change the audio player's output settings.


Gave me the idea to un-install the Realtek Audio driver and run just Windows default drivers after reading Tjj226 and your post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This.
> 
> Also, are you running the sound drivers that asus provided, or are you running with the windows default drivers?


So took the *A/B to USB* audio cable I had and plugged it in instead now with clean windows driver only. Plugged it in and it recognized the USB but needed the drvier provided link by MrWhiteRX7 and abracadabra SOUND out of the HD650's!

Not going to think about how / why or what, I'm listening through them now with a big grin. New system I put together working perfectly and finally feels great, next Magni 2 Uber and maybe some real powered speakers down the road.









Thank you everyone for your advice, you guys are great. Cracking some brews and enjoying them thoroughly.









+1 REP all around. It's what it's all about here.









Edit to add pic


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jude(@Head-Fi)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So I finally got a listen to the HiFiMan HE1000. For those who don't know, the launch price was confirmed to be $3k and I believe Fang said they'd announce the release date in 2-3 weeks or so (was kind of hard to hear him over everyone/everything else).

I have to say, some people call certain headphones "speaker-like" but I think it applies to the HE1000 more than any other. It's just superb, especially when driven from the EF1000 amplifier (source was the HM-901s). Unfortunately the only other headphones I listened to side by side were all in a different (lower end) category, so it shouldn't be a surprise that in terms of detail, the HE1000 just blew everything else out of the water. The imaging and airiness, the bass extension, the overall transparency were stunning. Vocals are slightly forward and exceptionally detailed, plus they seem to just fade in and out so seamlessly. A few tracks made me notice just how good the sound stage was as well, it's definitely more three dimensional than the HE-560. HiFiMan has really found the sweet spot between neutrality and musicality I think, it never sounded analytical. The only other headphones that hit this sweet spot for me are the SR-007 and especially the SR-009.

I've heard the Sennheiser HD800, HiFiMan HE-6, Audeze LCD-3F and LCD-X, Abyss AB-1266, Stax SR-007Mk1, and SR-009, but it's hard to compare the HE1000 to them since the last time I heard these was months ago. I really want to compare it side by side to the SR-007 and SR-009... especially considering that the HE1000 sounded pretty good even out of the upcoming $500 EF100 hybrid amplifier (which can double as a speaker amp and preamp). Granted, I tried the older HE1000 prototype with the EF100, and the newest HE1000 prototype with the EF1000, so there are some differences. But the fact that the HE1000 is far less amp picky than an electrostat works heavily in its favor. The price is right in between the SR-007 and SR-009, but I'd be spending a lot less on an amp with the HE1000, thus saving money at the end of the day.

The build quality was great as well. The HE1000 is extremely light, way lighter than the HE-6 and anything from Audeze. It's a feather, and combined with the suspension strap to offload the weight even more, and the enormous pads that don't touch my ears at all, it is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn. It's all aluminum and wood, the ear cups swivel out fully, the adjustment system is simple and effective, and the cable is sleek and easy to work with. I'm pretty sure the pads are fake leather, but it's the higher quality fake leather like on the HE-560 and HE-400i that's just as soft as real leather. The pads also have the velour trim where they contact your head like the HE-560 and HE-400i, which is the best design I think.

I tried the closed back Audeze EL-8 as well, but not the open back one unfortunately. The EL-8 sounds like what you'd expect it to sound like if you've ever heard the LCD-2 or LCD-3 before: relaxed, warm, excellent bass and a smooth mid range. The closed back one is the most open sounding closed back headphone I've ever heard, but then again I never listened to the LCD-XC.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, people want WAYYYYY too much for them. They are only worth maybe 3K for an NA and 5K for a turbo, but people and dealerships are asking for 10K+
> 
> Worse yet, most of them are not manual. FOOLS I TELL YOU!!!!!!!


Yeah, I'm pretty sure the one he got was that weird 'hybrid manual' where it had paddle shifters, but you still had to let off the gas or some odd method to change gears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I finally got a listen to the HiFiMan HE1000. For those who don't know, the launch price was confirmed to be $3k and I believe Fang said they'd announce the release date in 2-3 weeks or so (was kind of hard to hear him over everyone/everything else).
> 
> I have to say, some people call certain headphones "speaker-like" but I think it applies to the HE1000 more than any other. It's just superb, especially when driven from the EF1000 amplifier (source was the HM-901s). Unfortunately the only other headphones I listened to side by side were all in a different (lower end) category, so it shouldn't be a surprise that in terms of detail, the HE1000 just blew everything else out of the water. The imaging and airiness, the bass extension, the overall transparency were stunning. Vocals are slightly forward and exceptionally detailed, plus they seem to just fade in and out so seamlessly. A few tracks made me notice just how good the sound stage was as well, it's definitely more three dimensional than the HE-560. HiFiMan has really found the sweet spot between neutrality and musicality I think, it never sounded analytical. The only other headphones that hit this sweet spot for me are the SR-007 and especially the SR-009.
> 
> I've heard the Sennheiser HD800, HiFiMan HE-6, Audeze LCD-3F and LCD-X, Abyss AB-1266, Stax SR-007Mk1, and SR-009, but it's hard to compare the HE1000 to them since the last time I heard these was months ago. I really want to compare it side by side to the SR-007 and SR-009... especially considering that the HE1000 sounded pretty good even out of the upcoming $500 EF100 hybrid amplifier (which can double as a speaker amp and preamp). Granted, I tried the older HE1000 prototype with the EF100, and the newest HE1000 prototype with the EF1000, so there are some differences. But the fact that the HE1000 is far less amp picky than an electrostat works heavily in its favor. The price is right in between the SR-007 and SR-009, but I'd be spending a lot less on an amp with the HE1000, thus saving money at the end of the day.
> 
> The build quality was great as well. The HE1000 is extremely light, way lighter than the HE-6 and anything from Audeze. It's a feather, and combined with the suspension strap to offload the weight even more, and the enormous pads that don't touch my ears at all, it is the most comfortable headphone I've ever worn. It's all aluminum and wood, the ear cups swivel out fully, the adjustment system is simple and effective, and the cable is sleek and easy to work with. I'm pretty sure the pads are fake leather, but it's the higher quality fake leather like on the HE-560 and HE-400i that's just as soft as real leather. The pads also have the velour trim where they contact your head like the HE-560 and HE-400i, which is the best design I think.
> 
> I tried the closed back Audeze EL-8 as well, but not the open back one unfortunately. The EL-8 sounds like what you'd expect it to sound like if you've ever heard the LCD-2 or LCD-3 before: relaxed, warm, excellent bass and a smooth mid range. The closed back one is the most open sounding closed back headphone I've ever heard, but then again I never listened to the LCD-XC.


I agree a lot with what you're saying about the SR-007 and 009. Also, because of that, and the description you give of the HE1000, I'm curious to hear them now in remembering how the AKG K1000 sounded. I'd love to find a headphone that may reach that level of 'awe' I had with the K1000.


----------



## chinesekiwi

This says hi.



Unmatched soundstage presentation (depth and imaging as the strong differences) in a headphone. and I've heard plenty, including STAX electrostatics and many headphones that have decent soundstages.


----------



## Arizonian

^^^^







^^^^^


----------



## Cacophony

look what finally came


----------



## skupples

Woot woot

Trying to decide which cans to ditch between DT770 AKG7xx and HD600

Pretty sure I'll ditch the HD600 in favor of the AKG, I just need to actually hear the AKG through my DAC first to be extra sure, as for right now, they sound wobbly at high volumes. I'm however amping my laptop so teahhhh.

DT770s will definitely go as well, specially since I finally got my rebate, which brings the price down to less than $100 paid.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> This says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> Unmatched soundstage presentation (depth and imaging as the strong differences) in a headphone. and I've heard plenty, including STAX electrostatics and many headphones that have decent soundstages.


It does indeed have a wider sound stage and better imaging compared to the SR-009 and Beyer T1 (and maybe the Abyss AB-1266 too, hard to say going off memory), but I'd love to compare it to the HE1000. I haven't heard the HD 800 in months but listened to the HE1000 extensively yesterday, the sound stage was so three dimensional (amazing depth) in certain tracks, and very wide too. Imaging was fantastic, I think the two might be close in these regards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Woot woot
> 
> Trying to decide which cans to ditch between DT770 AKG7xx and HD600
> 
> Pretty sure I'll ditch the HD600 in favor of the AKG, I just need to actually hear the AKG through my DAC first to be extra sure, as for right now, they sound wobbly at high volumes. I'm however amping my laptop so teahhhh.
> 
> DT770s will definitely go as well, specially since I finally got my rebate, which brings the price down to less than $100 paid.


So you're just keeping one headphone, or do you have more? The HD 600 and K7xx are both meant to be very neutral so I'd probably kick one of them out too for redundancy.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It does indeed have a wider sound stage and better imaging compared to the SR-009 and Beyer T1 (and maybe the Abyss AB-1266 too, hard to say going off memory), but I'd love to compare it to the HE1000. I haven't heard the HD 800 in months but listened to the HE1000 extensively yesterday, the sound stage was so three dimensional (amazing depth) in certain tracks, and very wide too. Imaging was fantastic, I think the two might be close in these regards.
> So you're just keeping one headphone, or do you have more? The HD 600 and K7xx are both meant to be very neutral so I'd probably kick one of them out too for redundancy.


dropping down to just one, for now.

Will probably stick with the AKG7xx for now. Powers through electronic music in a better fashion than HD600, while still maintaining great presence/stage with organic music (w/e you want to call it)

main thing about the DT770s is that I can blast them within a foot of the girl, and she can barely hear it. HD600/AKG7XX don't quite work that way.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yup, Schitt PYST cable red/red white/white connected modi2 / magni. No other DAC with optical only original Modi.
> Yup, glowing red optical when plugged into either computer or Magni2 Uber on both sides. Tried the sync, didn't work.
> Gave me the idea to un-install the Realtek Audio driver and run just Windows default drivers after reading Tjj226 and your post.
> So took the *A/B to USB* audio cable I had and plugged it in instead now with clean windows driver only. Plugged it in and it recognized the USB but needed the drvier provided link by MrWhiteRX7 and abracadabra SOUND out of the HD650's!
> 
> Not going to think about how / why or what, I'm listening through them now with a big grin. New system I put together working perfectly and finally feels great, next Magni 2 Uber and maybe some real powered speakers down the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice, you guys are great. Cracking some brews and enjoying them thoroughly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 REP all around. It's what it's all about here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add pic


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King4x4

I ditched my DT990 600ohm Premiums for the AKG K7XX.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I ditched my DT990 600ohm Premiums for the AKG K7XX.


Is the K7XXX THAT much better than the DT990/600? I have the DT990/600 and I find it to be one excellent can, I've always been tempted to try another AKG, like a Q701 that's on sale in the Garage section of a local forum. Only snag is, my present AKG can makes me doubt I'd want anything else AKG.....other than perhaps the K1000. Meanwhile, someone had offered his stock Fostex T50RP for sale at about 74USD, price was too good for me to pass up, so I went for it.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Is the K7XXX THAT much better than the DT990/600? I have the DT990/600 and I find it to be one excellent can, I've always been tempted to try another AKG, like a Q701 that's on sale in the Garage section of a local forum. Only snag is, my present AKG can makes me doubt I'd want anything else AKG.....other than perhaps the K1000. Meanwhile, someone had offered his stock Fostex T50RP for sale at about 74USD, price was too good for me to pass up, so I went for it.


Nice, time to start in on the modding.


----------



## silvrr

So my Magni 2 Schiit the bed and had to go back in for service. Having only my modi I figured I would see if I could get any sound out of it as my on board has a bunch of static. Surprisingly it drives my 600 ohm DT880s to a level where I actually turn down whatever Im listening too. I figured it would be to quiet to listen to. Will be intrested to hear what Schiit says happened to the magni.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So my Magni 2 Schiit the bed and had to go back in for service. Having only my modi I figured I would see if I could get any sound out of it as my on board has a bunch of static. Surprisingly it drives my 600 ohm DT880s to a level where I actually turn down whatever Im listening too. I figured it would be to quiet to listen to. Will be intrested to hear what Schiit says happened to the magni.


I had to RMA my first modi over a year ago. Just have patience. It was a 3-4 week turn around if I remember correctly.

Good luck, keep us posted in the RMA procedure and how it goes.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So my Magni 2 Schiit the bed and had to go back in for service. Having only my modi I figured I would see if I could get any sound out of it as my on board has a bunch of static. Surprisingly it drives my 600 ohm DT880s to a level where I actually turn down whatever Im listening too. I figured it would be to quiet to listen to. Will be intrested to hear what Schiit says happened to the magni.


Doesn't really surprise me that you had to turn it down. Modi has something like a 1.5V rms output. You don't need that much for most listening even on 600 ohms Beyers. (won't be enough for concert-level volumes on classical recordings with high dynamic range, but for most people that's not "most listening")

Most DAC output stages can handle 600 ohms fine and won't be screaming in pain or distorting. I think they're using some Analog Devices line driver op amp for the Modi, which shouldn't much complain.

I'm curious about what happened to the Magni 2 too.


----------



## parityboy

*@thread*

Quick question. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pro, and the (vinyl?) material covering the sponge ear cups is peeling off. Are the ear cups replaceable?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *parityboy*
> 
> *@thread*
> 
> Quick question. I have a pair of Sennheiser HD380 Pro, and the (vinyl?) material covering the sponge ear cups is peeling off. Are the ear cups replaceable?


You can get replacement pads.


----------



## imran27

Is it worth trading the M40x for the A500X?

What are your recommendations


----------



## parityboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> You can get replacement pads.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Is it worth trading the M40x for the A500X?
> 
> What are your recommendations


Nope. If you need cheap headphones, get the sennheiser HD201s. Not the 202s, not the 280s, not anything other than the HD201s.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Picked up a few new toys over the last few weeks. Have a WA7 on the way to replace the Schiit gear for when I get some Audeze's rather soon.




Schiit Valhalla 2 with stock Sovtec 6n6p tubes and 1962 Amperex Orange Globe 6dj8's
Schiit Bifrost
Sennheiser HD700's
And my first homemade cable. Viablue TRS plug, Eidolic HD700 connectors, Viablue mini 3.5 barrel for the splitter, red and black 275 paracord with 26awg Au plated Litz wire in a 4 way braid.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. If you need cheap headphones, get the sennheiser HD201s. Not the 202s, not the 280s, not anything other than the HD201s.


Are you serious?

HD201 really compares to M40x...?









I've seen people claiming A500X to be much better than even the M50x, that's the reason of my interest in the A500X.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Are you serious?
> 
> HD201 really compares to M40x...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen people claiming A500X to be much better than even the M50x, that's the reason of my interest in the A500X.


Pretty much.

Here are my thoughts in black and white. There are plenty of positive things to say about the M40xs and the A500xs and the M50s and even the M50xs. At the end of the day they are not all they are cracked up to be. The M series is a pretty decent set of headphones if you are working, or you are a college student and you need a good strong pair of headphones at a reasonable price.

In this respect, the M series does an awesome job.

For listening to music for the pure enjoyment of it at home..............ehhhhhhhhhhhh no. They sound very flat, boring, and kind of tiny. The A500xs are more open and slightly more natural sounding, but the HD201s do the same job for less money.

In terms of price to performance, the HD201s slaughter all of these headphones. However the competition is also a joke. Even the A500xs sound kind of cheap.

If you really want to focus on quality, then I recommend you save your pennies and keep an eye out for a sale on the sennheiser 558s. If you need closed back headphones, then save up even more money and keep your eyes out for a sale on beyerdynaimc DT770s.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hey question, is there any other replacement headbands for the DT-880s apart from that button up pro one?

Thanks


----------



## teamrushpntball

New toy just showed up in the mail, should probably get rid of the Schiit gear now.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> New toy just showed up in the mail, should probably get rid of the Schiit gear now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That WA-7 is just gorgeous looking! How does it sound with the HD700 compared to the Schiit stack? Any other headphones you can try out on the WA7 and give us your thoughts on it? I'm about to pull the trigger on one, but would want to hear some people's thoughts who own it on this thread!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Pretty much.
> 
> Here are my thoughts in black and white. There are plenty of positive things to say about the M40xs and the A500xs and the M50s and even the M50xs. At the end of the day they are not all they are cracked up to be. The M series is a pretty decent set of headphones if you are working, or you are a college student and you need a good strong pair of headphones at a reasonable price.
> 
> In this respect, the M series does an awesome job.
> 
> For listening to music for the pure enjoyment of it at home..............ehhhhhhhhhhhh no. They sound very flat, boring, and kind of tiny. The A500xs are more open and slightly more natural sounding, but the HD201s do the same job for less money.
> 
> In terms of price to performance, the HD201s slaughter all of these headphones. However the competition is also a joke. Even the A500xs sound kind of cheap.
> 
> If you really want to focus on quality, then I recommend you save your pennies and keep an eye out for a sale on the sennheiser 558s. If you need closed back headphones, then save up even more money and keep your eyes out for a sale on beyerdynaimc DT770s.












This is a great suggestion.

Speaking of Sennhesier headphones--all TigerDirect B&M stores are closing and doing around 10-30% off of all stock. They had a pair of HD598 their last time and it was currently at 15 or 20% off. Of course that was off of it's 'normal' price of $179.99. But for those of you that crave instant gratification and an OK (read: normal price similar to Amazon) deal, it's worth a look-see.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey guys looking at nabbing a pair of AKG K553 pros. Think it's a good purchase for $140? I am thinking so.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone

///edit

Just pulled the trigger anyways. AKG looks to have been a really renowned company. Expect a full review.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Hey guys looking at nabbing a pair of AKG K553 pros. Think it's a good purchase for $140? I am thinking so.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone
> 
> ///edit
> 
> Just pulled the trigger anyways. AKG looks to have been a really renowned company. Expect a full review.


I also think it's a decent deal at that price point, it's based on the 550 which is a pretty good headphone. I think the only issue with the 550 was how the seal was on the headphone. It didn't have enough bass when it was not properly sealed to your head, I had it and it was annoying fiddling with the cups to get the right seal every once in awhile. The cups were just too big and didn't completely seal (I have a smaller head than most people), I'm assuming this version resolves that issue (I hope).


----------



## skupples

woot woot schiit modi once again not picking up a signal from my mobo


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> woot woot schiit modi once again not picking up a signal from my mobo


I kept having this problem sporadically with the original Modi. In fact the board wouldn't pick it up at all. I'm pretty sure it has to do with the windows driver issue that the orginal Modi dosent have. When I upgraded just the Modi 2 I was able to use the driver for USB and it was recognized as well as fixed a start up issue. I'm still not sure why the optical cable dosent work. However I digress......is this orginal Modi / Magni or the upgraded 2 version?

If you have 2.0 USB ports use it. I got the impression that without drivers it's not backward-compatible. When I hooked up the original to my X 58 board everything worked perfectly and where it's going to end up as soon as I get the Magni 2 Uber. It was strange how an old motherboard would recognize it but not my new Z77 or Z97 motherboards didn't.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I kept having this problem sporadically with the original Modi. In fact the board wouldn't pick it up at all. I'm pretty sure it has to do with the windows driver issue that the orginal Modi dosent have. When I upgraded just the Modi 2 I was able to use the driver for USB and it was recognized as well as fixed a start up issue. I'm still not sure why the optical cable dosent work. However I digress......is this orginal Modi / Magni or the upgraded 2 version?
> 
> If you have 2.0 USB ports use it. I got the impression that without drivers it's not backward-compatible. When I hooked up the original to my X 58 board everything worked perfectly and where it's going to end up as soon as I get the Magni 2 Uber. It was strange how an old motherboard would recognize it but not my new Z77 or Z97 motherboards didn't.


You might be on to something.

It's happened twice ; each time I jack it into a different PC, and it works. Go back to my PC and works.

Don't have a second PC with optical out ATM though.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> New toy just showed up in the mail, should probably get rid of the Schiit gear now.


You might not want to get rid of the Bifrost too quickly, I heard while the amp in the WA7 is really good, the dac isn't. The Bifrost might better.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> You might be on to something.
> 
> It's happened twice ; each time I jack it into a different PC, and it works. Go back to my PC and works.
> 
> Don't have a second PC with optical out ATM though.


I was afraid to turn off my PC in fear that it would not be recognized when it started back up. Update to windows that needed reboot scarred me. And if it did lose recognition I could go a couple months to as little as a couple days and then out of the blue, there it is being recognized again. I even lost recognition once just by turning the Modi off and then back on, so I used to leave it on 24/7.

Though I'm sure it's fine now, I haven't turned off the new Modi 2 with Magni yet.









While I'm talking about Modi 2 I wanted to mention to the other club members there seems to be more 'punch' to my headphones now. I'm not good at explaining it but the improvement is coming from the bass it seems but overall louder and with a punch. I'm looking foward to upgrading to the Magni 2 Uber and see what it adds.


----------



## OkanG

Welp, my DT-990's just broke on me I think. No sound from left ear out of nowhere. Tried it through my Fiio E9 and the Onboard, same issue. How do I go about troubleshooting? Is this common in Beyers?


----------



## ThinJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Welp, my DT-990's just broke on me I think. No sound from left ear out of nowhere. Tried it through my Fiio E9 and the Onboard, same issue. How do I go about troubleshooting? Is this common in Beyers?


Bummer!

I don't think it's common specifically to Beyers, but I've heard it mentioned a time or two here and there in regards to basically every brand out there. Just bad luck I think.

I'd contact Beyer and see what they say.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> Bummer!
> 
> I don't think it's common specifically to Beyers, but I've heard it mentioned a time or two here and there in regards to basically every brand out there. Just bad luck I think.
> 
> I'd contact Beyer and see what they say.


They're getting pretty old. The parts have worn out quite a bit, so I wouldn't even bother unless it has a crazy amount of warranty that I don't know of. What would you recommend in the same price range? I looked at the DT-770's, but I want it to be open headphones since I'll only use them at home. I have a Fiio E09k Qogir and E7 combo, so anything goes.

How is the sound signature of the AKG K612 compared to the DT-990s?


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> They're getting pretty old. The parts have worn out quite a bit, so I wouldn't even bother unless it has a crazy amount of warranty that I don't know of. What would you recommend in the same price range? I looked at the DT-770's, but I want it to be open headphones since I'll only use them at home. I have a Fiio E09k Qogir and E7 combo, so anything goes.
> 
> How is the sound signature of the AKG K612 compared to the DT-990s?


Not your expert audiophile but I had the 612 Pro for a week, the sound quality is great but when i wear them for more than 3 hours a day they get uncomfortable and cause pain.. I switched to the 990 Premiums and I'm amazed with the difference in build quality. But that's just a personal thing with the comfort, they might be perfect for you








I use them with Fiio E10K.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I had a pair of custom custom made, one for the HD700 and the other my K812, the latter has been completed and the guy sent me a couple of pics, really like the work he's done on it. Looking forward to his completing the HD700 cable, then I'll collect both.


The reason why I'd had these made was more for convenience than sonic enhancements, I sit in front of my PC when I listen to music (320kbps MP3's, PCM, and DSD) so it makes sense to have shorter cables instead of those stock 3m cables.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I had a pair of custom custom made, one for the HD700 and the other my K812, the latter has been completed and the guy sent me a couple of pics, really like the work he's done on it. Looking forward to his completing the HD700 cable, then I'll collect both.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I'd had these made was more for convenience than sonic enhancements, I sit in front of my PC when I listen to music (320kbps MP3's, PCM, and DSD) so it makes sense to have shorter cables instead of those stock 3m cables.


Similar to why I made mine. That and I was bored and it looked fun to do.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Not your expert audiophile but I had the 612 Pro for a week, the sound quality is great but when i wear them for more than 3 hours a day they get uncomfortable and cause pain.. I switched to the 990 Premiums and I'm amazed with the difference in build quality. But that's just a personal thing with the comfort, they might be perfect for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use them with Fiio E10K.


Thanks, how would you say they compare to the 990s? I've heard they're a lot more neutral sounding. I hope they're not too "boring", I've really considered just getting another pair of DT-990s since I was so happy with them, but I want to try something new









Which amp/dac did you use with these?

EDIT: I'm blind. Do the E10k provide enough power for these? If so, my E09k/E7 should be good enough.


----------



## skupples

Flushing every last inch of RealTek brought modi 1.0 back to life.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Similar to why I made mine. That and I was bored and it looked fun to do.


Damn, my idea of 'fun things' to do is........buying new cans! Just finalized two deals, will be getting a pair of HE500 + Audeze Q Cable w/HiFiman adapters and a Denon AH-D2000......man, I really gotta stop this!


----------



## skupples

Eh, screw it. Get some Titan X next.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Eh, screw it. Get some Titan X next.


Titan X? Nope, not my thing, but I'm waiting for the R9 390X.....


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Flushing every last inch of RealTek brought modi 1.0 back to life.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Xiaomi Piston 3.0 was released few days ago.
It looks more comfortable than the 2.1.


----------



## skupples

I want some decent buds that I can use at the gym, AKA will still sound good even though they're being pushed by my DerpPhone 6.

budget? under $100, pref $75 or below.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Thanks, how would you say they compare to the 990s? I've heard they're a lot more neutral sounding. I hope they're not too "boring", I've really considered just getting another pair of DT-990s since I was so happy with them, but I want to try something new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which amp/dac did you use with these?
> 
> EDIT: I'm blind. Do the E10k provide enough power for these? If so, my E09k/E7 should be good enough.


They feel lighter than the 990, and the 990 has a little more bass. I loved the 612, if it wasn't for the comfort issue for me i would've stuck with them.









Edit: The 990s I have are the 250 version.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> They feel lighter than the 990, and the 990 has a little more bass. I loved the 612, if it wasn't for the comfort issue for me i would've stuck with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The 990s I have are the 250 version.


I had the 250 Ohms as well. Really couldn't complain about them except they looked 10 years old after using them for only 3 years. I've transported them quite a bit though, so it's probably not the durability of the headphones at fault. Although some of the plastic pieces could have been metal, I really couldn't complain about the audio quality. I'm looking forward to hearing the K612s though, I hope they're not too light on the bass-side and that they sound good with my amp.

If it's really bad, could the problem be minimized with an EQ like Breakaway or something?


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I had the 250 Ohms as well. Really couldn't complain about them except they looked 10 years old after using them for only 3 years. I've transported them quite a bit though, so it's probably not the durability of the headphones at fault. Although some of the plastic pieces could have been metal, I really couldn't complain about the audio quality. I'm looking forward to hearing the K612s though, I hope they're not too light on the bass-side and that they sound good with my amp.
> 
> If it's really bad, could the problem be minimized with an EQ like Breakaway or something?


I don't really have any complaints about the audio quality, bass is decent.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I had to RMA my first modi over a year ago. Just have patience. It was a 3-4 week turn around if I remember correctly.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted in the RMA procedure and how it goes.


Well my Magni is on its way back to me now. Should be here on Thursday. No word on what happened, Ill see if there is a note in the box but if not Ill likely contact Schiit and see if they have any idea. 4 day turn around isn't bad IMO.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> I don't really have any complaints about the audio quality, bass is decent.


Decent should be good enough for me, I'll just have to get used to them I think. I don't listen to electronic music of any kind, so I can only see the use of nice bass in the DT-990s for gaming purposes. We'll see, can't wait to get them and try them out


----------



## phillyd

You guys might call me crazy but I avoid anything below CDQ FLAC if possible. 320 used to be my happy minimum but now it's 16/44 FLAC


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Decent should be good enough for me, I'll just have to get used to them I think. I don't listen to electronic music of any kind, so I can only see the use of nice bass in the DT-990s for gaming purposes. We'll see, can't wait to get them and try them out


You won't be disappointed, let us know how it turns out


----------



## skupples

tried the iphone 6 revision of the apple earbuds... couldn't get the damned thing loud enough... Maybe I should get a really tight backpack for the gym, & stash an amp n stuff in it.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried the iphone 6 revision of the apple earbuds... couldn't get the damned thing loud enough... Maybe I should get a really tight backpack for the gym, & stash an amp n stuff in it.


Humbug, just tape a dac/amp combo to your arm lol.


----------



## teamrushpntball

What about the new Oppo HA2? Portable and fairly cheap. Got great feedback from CanJam this past weekend.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Humbug, just tape a dac/amp combo to your arm lol.












FINALLY got to DAC & amp the AKG7XX cans.

The wobbles @ high volumes are completely gone






























Definitely tossing the Sennies into the 4sale bin, probably the DT770s as well.


----------



## OkanG

Do you guys believe in burn-in with headphones? Some believe it, some say it black magics. I finally received my K612 Pros and I must say, it's pretty much like I expected. The first 15 minutes of using them they were really bad sounding, but I don't think that's the traditional "burn-in" that people rave so much about, but more because it's been out in freezing weather for days. I can already hear a difference from when I got them.

The bass is definitely on the lighter side compared to the DT-990s. When it comes to music so far, I'll have to try different stuff later. I can definitely tell now though, these cans really punish bad audio quality. This was no issue with my Beyers, but these headphones really make good sound great and bad sound even worse.


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Do you guys believe in burn-in with headphones? Some believe it, some say it black magics.


It's pretty much the ear cushions softening over time

http://rinchoi.blogspot.com/2012/04/introduction-it-is-generally-known-that.html

Basically. pink / white noise to 'burn-in' headphones is a waste of time. Wearing the headphones around a large ball will actually 'burn-in' your headphones.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Do you guys believe in burn-in with headphones? Some believe it, some say it black magics. I finally received my K612 Pros and I must say, it's pretty much like I expected. The first 15 minutes of using them they were really bad sounding, but I don't think that's the traditional "burn-in" that people rave so much about, but more because it's been out in freezing weather for days. I can already hear a difference from when I got them.
> 
> The bass is definitely on the lighter side compared to the DT-990s. When it comes to music so far, I'll have to try different stuff later. I can definitely tell now though, these cans really punish bad audio quality. This was no issue with my Beyers, but these headphones really make good sound great and bad sound even worse.


Well, Innerfidelity had a few charts showing some minor frequency changes over time, it can be taken as evidence of 'burn in'. A guy I know had gotten the AKG K550 Pro and he said that it'd need a couple of hundred of hours of 'burn in' before it'd unleash its potential......I was like, "Seriously?!"

Some have said that 'burn-in' isn't really a thing, more like how your ears are 'trained' during the 'burn in' process to adjust and it's been said that it's easy to train your ears to perceive a difference where there is none, or negligible differences in 'before' and 'after' 'burn in'. I honestly don't know what to believe, but my feeling is, as long as you perceive even s light difference, or the difference is just in your head, it doesn't matter. What matters most is that you are still happy with it after the 'burn in' period, and that you feel it was money well spent, who the heck has the right to say otherwise?!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Well, Innerfidelity had a few charts showing some minor frequency changes over time, it can be taken as evidence of 'burn in'. A guy I know had gotten the AKG K550 Pro and he said that it'd need a couple of hundred of hours of 'burn in' before it'd unleash its potential......I was like, "Seriously?!"
> 
> Some have said that 'burn-in' isn't really a thing, more like how your ears are 'trained' during the 'burn in' process to adjust and it's been said that it's easy to train your ears to perceive a difference where there is none, or negligible differences in 'before' and 'after' 'burn in'. I honestly don't know what to believe, but my feeling is, as long as you perceive even s light difference, or the difference is just in your head, it doesn't matter. What matters most is that you are still happy with it after the 'burn in' period, and that you feel it was money well spent, who the heck has the right to say otherwise?!


I've been using them without any EQ just to get used to them, and they actually sound a little more harsh in the highs than my old DT-990s when gaming. I didn't expect this, but ear fatigue is a bigger concern with these cans than with my old ones, which were notorious for it's harsh treble for some people. In general though, I'm pretty satisfied. I wish I had the DT-990 to directly compare them, but so far these hold up pretty well. I'll give it a couple of days and try different settings on the EQ and amp for different things


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've been using them without any EQ just to get used to them, and they actually sound a little more harsh in the highs than my old DT-990s when gaming. I didn't expect this, but ear fatigue is a bigger concern with these cans than with my old ones, which were notorious for it's harsh treble for some people. In general though, I'm pretty satisfied. I wish I had the DT-990 to directly compare them, but so far these hold up pretty well. I'll give it a couple of days and try different settings on the EQ and amp for different things


I think that because of my age, and sad state of hearing, I've a greater tolerance to high frequency than most in smaller age bracket. I have the HD800 as well as the DT990/600, I don't find them to be too bright, well, maybe a tad bright. Heck, you should give the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 a try, that sucker has pretty high treble energy, I do get fatigue with them. Likewise, I do suffer from fatigue when I listen to my Grado GS1000I for extended periods as well. Some swear by burn-in, so I guess you have nothing to lose by letting your cans burn-in for a couple of days at least...


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I think that because of my age, and sad state of hearing, I've a greater tolerance to high frequency than most in smaller age bracket. I have the HD800 as well as the DT990/600, I don't find them to be too bright, well, maybe a tad bright. Heck, you should give the Audio Technica ATH-AD2000 a try, that sucker has pretty high treble energy, I do get fatigue with them. Likewise, I do suffer from fatigue when I listen to my Grado GS1000I for extended periods as well. Some swear by burn-in, so I guess you have nothing to lose by letting your cans burn-in for a couple of days at least...


The K612 Pros are definitely growing on me, but when I take them off or turn the sound off, I can definitely feel the fatigue compared to when I used my DT990s. It's getting better though, and they're starting to really grow on me as well, even though I could use a little more bass. The DT-990s had more "thump"









EDIT: With that said though, I can definitely get used to the fact that everything sounds more neutral. It's just.. right this way. Like I'm listening to the music it's actually intended since it has a very flat EQ profile, you know?


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> The K612 Pros are definitely growing on me, but when I take them off or turn the sound off, I can definitely feel the fatigue compared to when I used my DT990s. It's getting better though, and they're starting to really grow on me as well, even though I could use a little more bass. The DT-990s had more "thump"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: With that said though, I can definitely get used to the fact that everything sounds more neutral. It's just.. right this way. Like I'm listening to the music it's actually intended since it has a very flat EQ profile, you know?


Glad to hear that, hopefully the fatigue issue goes away with more use, unlike my experience with them


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Glad to hear that, hopefully the fattigue issue goes away with more use, unlike my experience with them


It's definitely starting to help, the earpads are starting to get softer/fitting onto my head and ears better already


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmmm.... received a BNIB and sealed Beats Studio Wireless. To review and sell or just sell...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmmm.... received a BNIB and sealed Beats Studio Wireless. To review and sell or just sell...


Might I suggest that you simply sell it?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmmm.... received a BNIB and sealed Beats Studio Wireless. To review and sell or just sell...


Depends I guess - Did you get them FOC? If you did you might as well review them, beats get a lot of hate but it's nice seeing reviews from guys like you about them, you're very unbiased when it comes to headphone reviews


----------



## HL2-4-Life

A couple of my latest acquisitions....

Note the Audeze Q Cable with HiFiman adapters, though used, the HE500 can pass for brand new as it'd just recently come back from RMA, seller told me it seemed to him that it was a new unit. The Denon AH-D2000 has minor scratches on the right yoke. Gonna put them thru their pace after this.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Might I suggest that you simply sell it?


Thinking about it. Unboxing it will drop the resell value a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Depends I guess - Did you get them FOC? If you did you might as well review them, beats get a lot of hate but it's nice seeing reviews from guys like you about them, you're very unbiased when it comes to headphone reviews


I did get it for free and thanks for the praise


----------



## silvrr

Magni is back from Schiit. Note in the box said "No fault found, send new wall wart".

New wall wart in the box and up and running.

While I could listen off the Modi it is really nice to have the Magni back. Sounds so nice!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Scored a Sennheiser HD555 in great condition along with a portable Jaben amp for $60. After I review them, they will go up for freebie most likely in August.


----------



## gablain

guys I need some recommendation! im looking for a pair under 400$ Needs to not leak sound to much. I was looking at the momentum over ear. Thoughts on them ? It needs to sound good without an amp and not make mp3 sound annoying. ( I heard that some high end headphones with good separation make them sound annoying) I need something with a bit of punch. can be on ear or over ear, as long as its comfortable for prolonged use! thxx


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> guys I need some recommendation! im looking for a pair under 400$ Needs to not leak sound to much. I was looking at the momentum over ear. Thoughts on them ? It needs to sound good without an amp and not make mp3 sound annoying. ( I heard that some high end headphones with good separation make them sound annoying) I need something with a bit of punch. can be on ear or over ear, as long as its comfortable for prolonged use! thxx


Just noticed you were in Montreal. Updated with Canadian prices from Amazon. Jeez prices for the DT770 is inflated up north!

Personal Favorite: AKG K545 - 300$
Other Great Choice: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32-ohm - 307$


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just noticed you were in Montreal. Updated with Canadian prices from Amazon. Jeez prices for the DT770 is inflated up north!
> 
> Personal Favorite: AKG K545 - 300$
> Other Great Choice: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32-ohm - 307$


Those 545s look alot like the 553s I am getting from Massdrop soon. SOO EXCITED!


----------



## Rhuarc86

So, I currently running DT 880's with a fiio DAC/desk amp. I love my DT 880's, but am wondering what would be the next step up?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Those 545s look alot like the 553s I am getting from Massdrop soon. SOO EXCITED!


Ooh nice! I'm excited for you as well. I personally feel that the K5XX have the best non-wood headphones design and is the most classy looking closed headphones.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ooh nice! I'm excited for you as well. I personally feel that the K5XX have the best non-wood headphones design and is the most classy looking closed headphones.


Being 32 ohm cans, think my mobo can power them fine? Also it has an on board OP-Amp. Could you tell me how that works and how to tweak it?

GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4968#ov


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Being 32 ohm cans, think my mobo can power them fine? Also it has an on board OP-Amp. Could you tell me how that works and how to tweak it?
> 
> GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4968#ov


I never tried headphones with onboard so I will let someone else answer you on that. Personally, I feel like it will be fine as I could use a K550 just fine with a Sansa Clip+ and it's a $30 DAP.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Two figures are major factors in determining how efficient a can is, sensitivity and impedence. A low impedence doesn't automatically equate with efficiency, the HE6 is only 50 Ohms but has a very low sensitivity rating (in the 80's), it's acknowledged as one of the hardest cans to drive. But based on OC'ing Noob's statement, I believe the sensitivity is in the 90's or 100+, so it should be fine with onboard.


----------



## bluedevil

Thanks guys, looks like the 553 deal just dropped to $120 shipped for me. Get in on it!









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k553-pro-studio-headphone


----------



## gablain

Personal Favorite: AKG K545 - 300$
Other Great Choice: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32-ohm - 307$[/quote]

thx! those 545 look amazing! Now between those and the momentums? the momentums are 100$ cheaper so im hesitating


----------



## Tiihokatti

Hmmz... Now that you guys mentioned AKG K545, I noticed that it's on sale for 149€ ($163) in the local hifi store.
Maybe I should make a visit for test listening.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> Personal Favorite: AKG K545 - 300$
> Other Great Choice: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32-ohm - 307$


thx! those 545 look amazing! Now between those and the momentums? the momentums are 100$ cheaper so im hesitating[/quote]

I haven't tried the Momentums yet, but the K5XX series are my favorite closed back headphones personally.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just noticed you were in Montreal. Updated with Canadian prices from Amazon. Jeez prices for the DT770 is inflated up north!
> 
> Personal Favorite: AKG K545 - 300$
> Other Great Choice: Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 32-ohm - 307$


Sweet Jesus. I paid like $150 for my 250 ohm dt770.

Wonder what I can flip them for.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sweet Jesus. I paid like $150 for my 250 ohm dt770.
> 
> Wonder what I can flip them for.


I paid 150 quid for my DT-990 250 Ohms back in the day. Now they cost like 100 on Amazon


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> Sweet Jesus. I paid like $150 for my 250 ohm dt770.
> 
> Wonder what I can flip them for.


Go to Canada > sell> profit?


----------



## pez

Good to see you more active again OC'ing!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good to see you more active again OC'ing!


Thanks!


----------



## guttheslayer

Hi all, from Singapore here... Here is the humble audio set up i have concurrently...










I also have a set of M10 2.1 speaker as well


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi all, from Singapore here... Here is the humble audio set up i have concurrently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a set of M10 2.1 speaker as well


Nice setup and welcome to our club!


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice setup and welcome to our club!


Hi thanks! unfortunately those DAC & O2 doesnt belong to me, it a set I loan from my friend as he is currently in overseas.

I planning to get a soundcard tho in my next PC build with skylake.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi thanks! unfortunately those DAC & O2 doesnt belong to me, it a set I loan from my friend as he is currently in overseas.
> 
> I planning to get a soundcard tho in my next PC build with skylake.


Why not go external dac/amp? I'd gotten an Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo and it's hardly used (not even hooked up to speakers or cans) so if you wanna go soundcard route, I can sell you mine. Best advice is to go external dac/amp unless you want a discrete 5.1 setup.


----------



## guttheslayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Why not go external dac/amp? I'd gotten an Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo and it's hardly used (not even hooked up to speakers or cans) so if you wanna go soundcard route, I can sell you mine. Best advice is to go external dac/amp unless you want a discrete 5.1 setup.


External DAC are always better for sure, but its probably overkill for gaming as I do game more often. I prefer the surround sound function of the SC as well (and SC are generally cheaper also)

I looking to go straight to Creative ZxR since it is a bonus to come with the built in-mic function. The review so far for the audio quality of the ZxR are pretty good also.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The cables I'd gotten a guy to custom make for me have been completed, I collected them today. Here's on of the AKG K812 with the new, and shorter, cable attached....

Here's the other cable, for the HD700, I must say the guy did an excellent job.....will get him to do more in the future.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guttheslayer*
> 
> Hi thanks! unfortunately those DAC & O2 doesnt belong to me, it a set I loan from my friend as he is currently in overseas.
> 
> I planning to get a soundcard tho in my next PC build with skylake.


I personally use the ODAC myself, but a sound card will be more than fine for most people. I used to use an Asus Xonar DG that I picked up for like $20 used.


----------



## Arizonian

After losing my last pair of earbuds three weeks ago I've been painstakingly contemplating replacing them.

I've made a decision and pulled the trigger on Senn IE60's for $149. Should be here by Thursday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> After losing my last pair of earbuds three weeks ago I've been painstakingly contemplating replacing them.
> 
> I've made a decision and pulled the trigger on Senn IE60's for $149. Should be here by Thursday.


Nice! I pulled the trigger for the AKG K553 Pro myself on the last day.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice! I pulled the trigger for the AKG K553 Pro myself on the last day.


For $120, I think we got a steal. Can't wait to hear them! So tired of getting knifed from the back in BF4/Hardline.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> For $120, I think we got a steal. Can't wait to hear them! So tired of getting knifed from the back in BF4/Hardline.


Yup! I am curious as to how they sound vs the AKG K545.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Guys, is it worth it switching from a FiiO E10K to a Mayflower Objective 2+ODAC combo? The E10K can drive the DT990 250 ohms I have pretty well, but will there be any quality difference?


----------



## imran27

Ordered a board from aliexpress, PCM2706+PCM5102A, I'll build an amp later for this, or may be just a buffer will be fine


----------



## Arizonian

Wow just logged in to say I saw HD650's for $290 US.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4P01RR2800&ignorebbr=1

I paid $399 or $499 (can't remember) lol a little over a year ago.


----------



## phillyd

I paid over $300 on employee discount about 6 months ago. the discount is supposed to be 5% over Best Buy's cost.

Someone needs to sell me their older 650's for cheap. I miss having great cans. The 595's are okay. The UE6000's are okay as well. The 650's I tried at the Nashville meet were amazing. The ones I bought were much less dark, unfortunately. Maybe I'll skip mid-fi and go straight to the EL-8's. Hmm...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It's an interesting sight seeing a Sennheiser paired up with a Burson Soloist. Feels a tad overkill.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Guys, is it worth it switching from a FiiO E10K to a Mayflower Objective 2+ODAC combo? The E10K can drive the DT990 250 ohms I have pretty well, but will there be any quality difference?


Guess i'll have to try myself


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Guess i'll have to try myself


Sorry no one responded to you. I personally don't know. I went from a sound card straight to ODAC/O2 myself personally.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry no one responded to you. I personally don't know. I went from a sound card straight to ODAC/O2 myself personally.


I'll wait and search for other options to consider, thanks though


----------



## Gil80

Hi everyone.

I was looking for a gaming headphones and I'm not sure I made the right decision when I bought my audio technica ath-900x.
I wanted the Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Headset and now the Analog version of it came out, Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset.

I use SoundBlaster Z series as my sound card.

Did I make the right choice for gaming headphones or should I sell it and the Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 Analog Headset?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Seriously, don't buy into this 5.1 gaming headset rubbish, most of the time, it's simply stereo headsets with software simulated surround effects. IF a 5.1 gaming headset really has multiple drivers within the cups, they'd be so small and ineffectual and would sound terrible. I actually had the original Razer HP1 with multiple drivers built within, it was one of the worst sounding headset I've ever had the displeasure to try. Don't second guess your decision, the ATH-AD900X is very good for gaming actually being open back, it has a pretty good soundstage, is very airy and works great for games and music. The only negative about it is the bass is somewhat thin, based on the ATH-AD700X I have.


----------



## Gil80

Hi.
My current 900X is closed, not open cans. Did I get the model wrong?

The Roccat headphones have 3 drivers in each can. It's not software simulated. They actually take real pride in the sound quality they claim they achieved.
http://www.roccat.org/en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Analog/

taken from their site:
Quote:


> REAL 5.1 SURROUND SOUND
> With two 40mm driver units and one 30mm vibration unit per ear cup, a fully immersive, genuine surround sound experience with pitch-perfect crisp and clear audio is ensured. The surround sound is delivered at hardware level, offering far superior audio to the software-powered, virtual alternative. The Kave XTD 5.1 Analog's three high-end driver units are aligned precisely at a 12° angle, matching the natural form of your ear.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The only surround headphones that I've heard decent comments about is the Sony MDR HW700DS, but mostly for watching movies.....not really gaming. AFAIK, it's the only can that achieved a decent surround effect, it's driven by its accompanying decoder. I'm a skeptic when it comes to 'surround' headphones/headsets, but if you're willing to be the guinea pig, go ahead and let us know how it goes. as I'm kind of curious myself whether technology has finally made surround headphones/headsets a working reality.

Oh yeah, there are two models of 900X, one's ATH-AD900X (open back), the other is the ATH-A900X (closed back)


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi.
> My current 900X is closed, not open cans. Did I get the model wrong?
> 
> The Roccat headphones have 3 drivers in each can. It's not software simulated. They actually take real pride in the sound quality they claim they achieved.
> http://www.roccat.org/en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Analog/
> 
> taken from their site:


I have a $100 "real" 5.1 headset, Tritton PC510hda.
The. Worst. Purchase. Ever.
It was hailed as a competitor for the old Roccat Kave, so the new XTD needs alot of improvement before I won't laugh it to the deepest depths of hell.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Heads up guys! Audeze has released a new line of headphones; EL-8 Collection. This seems to be the budget version of the LCD series.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gil80*
> 
> Hi.
> My current 900X is closed, not open cans. Did I get the model wrong?
> 
> The Roccat headphones have 3 drivers in each can. It's not software simulated. They actually take real pride in the sound quality they claim they achieved.
> http://www.roccat.org/en/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kave-Series/Kave-XTD-5-1-Analog/
> 
> taken from their site:


Generally speaking, buying audiophile tier headphones will always be better than buy a headset. That's just my opinion of course, but I want to say 99% of the time, the sound quality is significantly worse and the included mic and any other "gaming" features add on a heft price hike.


----------



## gablain

turns out theres a sale on the k545! http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm

tthe bluetooth version is the same price http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm

Will the 845 sound as good as the 545 when its used with the wire?

thx!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> turns out theres a sale on the k545! http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm
> 
> tthe bluetooth version is the same price http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm
> 
> Will the 845 sound as good as the 545 when its used with the wire?
> 
> thx!


I would assume so, since they use the same internals.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Heads up guys! Audeze has released a new line of headphones; EL-8 Collection. This seems to be the budget version of the LCD series.


Not strictly a budget option fyi, more a competitor for the oppo line as a semi-portable.

That said I got to listen to them a few weeks ago at a Michigan meet and was not impressed. Listened on a decware taboo mkiii and violectric v220 and were no where near on the level of the lcd lineup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Not strictly a budget option fyi, more a competitor for the oppo line as a semi-portable.
> 
> That said I got to listen to them a few weeks ago at a Michigan meet and was not impressed. Listened on a decware taboo mkiii and violectric v220 and were no where near on the level of the lcd lineup.


Good to know. Thanks! Do you still play paintball?


----------



## gablain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would assume so, since they use the same internals.


thx! Hesitating a bit cause some review say the build quality is poor, and they don't produce a very warm sound (which i like), that makes some mp3's sound annoying. But I think with that rebate it might still be worth it


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> thx! Hesitating a bit cause some review say the build quality is poor, and they don't produce a very warm sound (which i like), that makes some mp3's sound annoying. But I think with that rebate it might still be worth it


I would Google Totally Dubbed's review on the K545. It is not the wireless model, but it should help in understanding its sound signature. That said, there is ultimately no way to know if you like it unless you try it. When you say the reviews about the build quality is poor are you referring strictly to the wireless model or the K545 in general?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally assembled an audiophile entry for the final and only planned giveaway for this year in August:

- Sennheiser HD555 Open Headphones
- Sennheiser HS10 Headphone Stand
- FiiO E10K DAC and Amp
- Sansa Clip+ 4GB DAP

Boxed it all up so I won't be tempted to give it away earlier or worse yet, keep it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gablain*
> 
> turns out theres a sale on the k545! http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm
> 
> tthe bluetooth version is the same price http://www.ncix.com/detail/akg-by-harman-k-845-d5-93176-1304.htm
> 
> Will the 845 sound as good as the 545 when its used with the wire?
> 
> thx!


In general, bluetooth will sound worse. They do not support APT-X, so they will be be compressing the audio even more than many nice bluetooth headphones. They will also be using a built-in DAC and amp. Since AKG is a great audio company, they will be using good components in these headphones, so they might actually sound better via bluetooth than the wired ones would sound out of the lesser-performing mobile devices. However, compared to a decent external DAC/Amp or a desktop dac/amp, the bluetooth ones will fall short.

Even so, the 845's get great reviews, so if you're not doing critical listening, and really want the wireless function, they're probably going to do great.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I was running out of space on my hifi rack for my cans, so I decided to get a coat stand to double up as a headphone stand, worked out nicely even if I do say so myself. Took it oputside for a better shot, will be making space in one corner of my room to place it there, afraid of knocking it over......though it's pretty stable and requires a good bit of force to knock down.


Also got a pair of Focus pad for the HE500, the stock ones simply don't can't make the cut it for me...


My HE400i and HE500 spotting similar pads...


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Finally assembled an audiophile entry for the final and only planned giveaway for this year in August:
> 
> - Sennheiser HD555 Open Headphones
> - Sennheiser HS10 Headphone Stand
> - FiiO E10K DAC and Amp
> - Sansa Clip+ 4GB DAP
> 
> Boxed it all up so I won't be tempted to give it away earlier or worse yet, keep it.


Can't wait









On a side note, how did you like the Fiio E10k? I wasn't able to compare to the E18 I currently have on the run.


----------



## teamrushpntball

Very rarely anymore,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Good to know. Thanks! Do you still play paintball?


Very rarely now, just don't have time to get out and play these days. Played every weekend when I was a teen though.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Oh, Tyll made some new headphone measurements at Innerfidelity.
Some of the cans seem pretty interesting. Now I want to buy AKG K612 Pro...
The Audeze EL-8 seems disappointing.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Hi everyone, looking for some recommendations. I have a Fiio E07K DAC and E09K amp paired with DT880's (250ohm). I mainly game but do occasionally listen to various FLAC music. I have a budget of around $500 and am wondering what would be better; new headphones or new DAC/AMP. If anyone has some input I would appreciate it!


----------



## rmp459

New shelf and stack for 2015


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> Can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, how did you like the Fiio E10k? I wasn't able to compare to the E18 I currently have on the run.


I haven't actually gotten around to really listening to it yet. I had gotten it for Christmas by a family relative who heard I liked audio.







It is still sealed in the box actually.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> New shelf and stack for 2015


Very nice setup! What is that fuzzy wuzzy on the AKG?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teamrushpntball*
> 
> Very rarely anymore,
> Very rarely now, just don't have time to get out and play these days. Played every weekend when I was a teen though.


Ah ok, I still try to play once a month. Going this Sunday in fact!


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Very nice setup! What is that fuzzy wuzzy on the AKG?


These wool headphone headband covers I found a few months ago. Im pretty sure they are all identical and specifying model isn't required.
My HD650s are five years old and the headband has that issue with the paint slightly chipping also the AKG are old 701s with the bumpy headband, makes them more comfortable

Also have a few other pairs laying around, like some hd595s and m50s that I use them on as the stock headbands eventually wear down over a few year, or the pleather isn't as nice.

Here is a link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hand-Woven-Pure-Wool-Headband-Cushion-For-AKG-K701-K702-Q701-Headphones-/261445245520


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hmm... interesting. I will have to look into that for my sister's K701.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Heads up guys! Audeze has released a new line of headphones; EL-8 Collection. This seems to be the budget version of the LCD series.


Oh God. Now I want to try an open EL-8...ugh. I'm trying to save up for new wheels, here.

But seriously, I'd love to see how it compares specifically to the HD650.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh God. Now I want to try an open EL-8...ugh. I'm trying to save up for new wheels, here.
> 
> But seriously, I'd love to see how it compares specifically to the HD650.


I tried the closed EL-8, which is surprisingly open sounding for a closed can. It definitely has the Audeze house sound, much like the LCD-3 and presumably the LCD-2, but with less detail. I heard the HD 650 several months earlier so I can't give a detailed comparison, but I enjoyed the EL-8 (and LCD-3) more than I enjoyed the HD 650 for sure.


----------



## Bonjovi

hello some one can answer me about this question?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1550551/hyperx-cloud-ii-vs-g930-help-me-plz-hurry-up


----------



## twerk

Anyone have any experience with Focusrite Scarlett audio interfaces and fairly high impedence headphones? Wondering if a 2i2 can drive DT770s (250 ohm) or not.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> hello some one can answer me about this question?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1550551/hyperx-cloud-ii-vs-g930-help-me-plz-hurry-up


I went thru that thread, basically everyone there's telling you to go for the HX Cloud II simply because it's basically a pretty decent headphone with a mic option. Unlike the G930 or Razer crap, this headphone provide very decent gaming and music experience. I still have the HX Cloud, despite my owning 15 pairs of audiophile grade headphones, I'd not be keeping it if it were crap, would I?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just ordered a FiiO X3 Gen 2. Really looking forward to how it sounds as I was really impressed when I auditioned it briefly. Will let you guys know how I like it. Also, trying to score a FiiO E17K for $80 for my computer at work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Focusrite Scarlett audio interfaces and fairly high impedence headphones? Wondering if a 2i2 can drive DT770s (250 ohm) or not.


It's output impedance is < 10Ω meaning that it probably works best with IEM's and low impedance headphones. You will still hear sound, but you will most likely have to jack up the volume near max to get the sound output you want.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just ordered a FiiO X3 Gen 2. Really looking forward to how it sounds as I was really impressed when I auditioned it briefly. Will let you guys know how I like it. Also, trying to score a FiiO E17K for $80 for my computer at work.


I use a X5 with my se846 and am quite satisfied with the sound, they can also drive my k812 reasonably well, to the point that I'll have to go to 1k+ amps for any notable improvements. ( the k812s are "easy to drive" headphones, other headphones might see more improvements with discrete amp.)

As the X3ii got the same amp section as X5, only different DAC chip and 1 less card slot, I think they will sound quite similar, as the amp section contributes more to how it sounds.

Very good portable player, with lots of power to drive most headphones. It's also one of the cheapest usb DAC which could also decode DSD. (x3ii also got this function from the website, but might need to update the firmware to do it?)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I tried the closed EL-8, which is surprisingly open sounding for a closed can. It definitely has the Audeze house sound, much like the LCD-3 and presumably the LCD-2, but with less detail. I heard the HD 650 several months earlier so I can't give a detailed comparison, but I enjoyed the EL-8 (and LCD-3) more than I enjoyed the HD 650 for sure.


Yeah, I originally didn't like the LCD 2 and 3 compared to the HD650, but I'd be more inclined to give it a blind purchase/shot with a lower price point such as that. Hopefully I can find a meet within the year and scavenge someone with a pair.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's output impedance is < 10Ω meaning that it probably works best with IEM's and low impedance headphones. You will still hear sound, but you will most likely have to jack up the volume near max to get the sound output you want.


Thank you. Hmmm... bummer. I'm basically looking for a cheap audio interface that has a headphone out, balanced monitor outputs for studio monitors and an XLR in for a microphone.

I can't think of anything other than the 2i2. If anyone has any ideas go ahead


----------



## mikeaj

You could use a Scarlett 2i2 / Solo and connect one output to a dedicated headphone amp if you need more volume. I'd just get it and then see how it goes. If you need more, spend the $100 or whatever on a dedicated headphone amp. If the music or sound isn't at a low (average) level, it should be enough for most use. DT 770 is not that insensitive, and no headphone output is going to mind being driven near max when connected to 250 ohms (for a given output level, the higher the impedance, the lower the current and power sourced and thus less strain). There shouldn't be any trepidation about using gear near the maximum level, if that's what you have to do.

Based on incomplete output level specs, you should be able to get some 107-108 dB SPL peak volume out of that into those headphones, which is honestly too much for any prolonged use if the average level is sitting 10 dB or so less than the peak.


----------



## SinX7

Currently using the JayBird for the Wireless capability of the product, but want to get a Wired one also for those days when I forget to charge it. What do you guys recommend? Mainly listen to Hip-Hop, Rap, and EDM in 320kbps. What do you guys recommend that is comfortable that goes in the ear and good noise canceling. Also prefer one that has volume control, play/pause and a mic on it if possible, or at least a mic. But a recommendation for one without would be nice too.

Uses: Using it for the gym with a iPhone.
No more than $100 +/-

Thanks!


----------



## phillyd

I'm thinking the EL-8 will be my next headphone. I need a nice mid-fi can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Currently using the JayBird for the Wireless capability of the product, but want to get a Wired one also for those days when I forget to charge it. What do you guys recommend? Mainly listen to Hip-Hop, Rap, and EDM in 320kbps. What do you guys recommend that is comfortable that goes in the ear and good noise canceling. Also prefer one that has volume control, play/pause and a mic on it if possible, or at least a mic. But a recommendation for one without would be nice too.
> 
> No more than $100 +/-
> 
> Thanks!


If you want bass cannons the Velodyne vPulse are pretty great. Really tight, deep bass and EQ can level them out easily.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Focusrite Scarlett audio interfaces and fairly high impedence headphones? Wondering if a 2i2 can drive DT770s (250 ohm) or not.


I have an 18i20, but the highest impedence headphones I currently have are rated at 62 Ohms, so nowhere near the range you're looking at. On the flipside, with the volume knob I rarely go above ten o'clock with my K712's, or 9:30 with my ath-m50x's.

course this info probably isn't of much use due to not being anywhere near the same range you're looking at. I'm still rather envious all the other scarlett setups have a large volume knob!


----------



## faizreds

Which is the best among this Superlux headphone?

HD681 Evo
HD668B
HD330


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faizreds*
> 
> Which is the best among this Superlux headphone?
> 
> HD681 Evo
> HD668B
> HD330


Both the HD330 and HD668B are good but imho the Evo (own a pair) is a bit too warm/bassy for my tastes.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Focusrite Scarlett audio interfaces and fairly high impedence headphones? Wondering if a 2i2 can drive DT770s (250 ohm) or not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an 18i20, but the highest impedence headphones I currently have are rated at 62 Ohms, so nowhere near the range you're looking at. On the flipside, with the volume knob I rarely go above ten o'clock with my K712's, or 9:30 with my ath-m50x's.
> 
> course this info probably isn't of much use due to not being anywhere near the same range you're looking at. I'm still rather envious all the other scarlett setups have a large volume knob!
Click to expand...

K712 should have mostly similar output volume per volt supplied (which is determined by the volume knob position with some minor effect from output impedance) as the DT 770 250 ohms. That's because the K712 is less sensitive. That makes up for the lower impedance.

Then again, this doesn't quite seem to follow if you use 9:30 with the ATH-M50X, which should be considerably louder than the K712, the DT 770 250 ohms being closer to the K712 in this respect than the K712 to the ATH-M50X. Or I guess with that potentiometer there's a big difference between 9:30 and 10:00?

It's also very possible the 18i20 has an amp with a different output level than the cheaper models do.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> K712 should have mostly similar output volume per volt supplied (which is determined by the volume knob position with some minor effect from output impedance) as the DT 770 250 ohms. That's because the K712 is less sensitive. That makes up for the lower impedance.
> 
> Then again, this doesn't quite seem to follow if you use 9:30 with the ATH-M50X, which should be considerably louder than the K712, the DT 770 250 ohms being closer to the K712 in this respect than the K712 to the ATH-M50X. Or I guess with that potentiometer there's a big difference between 9:30 and 10:00?
> 
> It's also very possible the 18i20 has an amp with a different output level than the cheaper models do.


I just checked again, and my bad... Volume knob is closer to eleven o'clock on my 18i20 for the K712's. I have windows running at 100%, and the Scarlett Suite at whatever it defaults to since I haven't bothered to play with that - at least for anything other than firmware updates. I have noticed though that even just tiny fractions of a turn on the knob can have a noticeable change in volume.


----------



## bluedevil

Pretty pumped, my AKG K553 Pros shipped!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Pretty pumped, my AKG K553 Pros shipped!


Just got tracking for mine. Pretty stoked. Even with all its flaws, the K550 was my favorite closed headphones.


----------



## wes1099

I currently have a pair of HD558's (love them)and I am looking for some closed back headphones, but I am not sure what to get. My brother has ATH-M50's and they are great, but they would not be very comfortable for sitting at my PC for 6 hours straight with that hard headband they have. What do you guys reccomend? My budget is around $130, and I can go a little higher if it is really worth the extra money.


----------



## gablain

ended up buying the k845bt, cant wait to try them :3 thx for the recommendations


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I currently have a pair of HD558's (love them)and I am looking for some closed back headphones, but I am not sure what to get. My brother has ATH-M50's and they are great, but they would not be very comfortable for sitting at my PC for 6 hours straight with that hard headband they have. What do you guys reccomend? My budget is around $130, and I can go a little higher if it is really worth the extra money.


You just missed out on the AKG K553 Pro Massdrop.







I do have a few questions though that will allow us to help you better when answered:

1. Willing to buy used?
2. What device will you be using them with? MP3 player, desktop, laptop, ect
3. If computer, do you have a sound card? Does it have an amp?
4. What type of music do you like to listen to?
5. How big and what shape is your head?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I currently have a pair of HD558's (love them)and I am looking for some closed back headphones, but I am not sure what to get. My brother has ATH-M50's and they are great, but they would not be very comfortable for sitting at my PC for 6 hours straight with that hard headband they have. What do you guys reccomend? My budget is around $130, and I can go a little higher if it is really worth the extra money.


The M50X's are noticeably comfier than the original due to the ear pads, and my husband's ears that the 50X's have a comfier headband too. He steals them and then uses them for hours on end whereas he'd get hot ears after half an hour or so (I did too) with the originals.

Hey @RuneLyall, care to tell them your thoughts on the m50x's?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You just missed out on the AKG K553 Pro Massdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a few questions though that will allow us to help you better when answered:
> 
> 1. Willing to buy used?
> 2. What device will you be using them with? MP3 player, desktop, laptop, ect
> 3. If computer, do you have a sound card? Does it have an amp?
> 4. What type of music do you like to listen to?
> 5. How big and what shape is your head?


I would prefer not to buy used, but refurbished is fine. I will using the headphones with my creative sound blaster 5.1 Pro USB sound card which is plugged into the cmoy amp I built. I listen to a lot of electronic genres and I play games like counter strike that need good sound. I would say my head is average size, but I don't really know because I have a lot of hair. My hd558's fit perfectly pulled out two notches on each side.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I would prefer not to buy used, but refurbished is fine. I will using the headphones with my creative sound blaster 5.1 Pro USB sound card which is plugged into the cmoy amp I built. I listen to a lot of electronic genres and I play games like counter strike that need good sound. I would say my head is average size, but I don't really know because I have a lot of hair. My hd558's fit perfectly pulled out two notches on each side.


Are you wanting to use your entire budget or lean more on the cheaper side?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you wanting to use your entire budget or lean more on the cheaper side?


The cheaper the better, but if it is worth a few more dollars for better performance then I can do that. Best price to


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The cheaper the better, but if it is worth a few more dollars for better performance then I can do that. Best price to


Do you prefer on-ears or over-ears?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you prefer on-ears or over-ears?


over ear.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> over ear.


I recommend the following from cheapest to most expensive:

- Creative Aurvana Live! 1st Gen
- Sennheiser HD380 Pro
- Audio-Technica M50X


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I recommend the following from cheapest to most expensive:
> 
> - Creative Aurvana Live! 1st Gen
> - Sennheiser HD380 Pro
> - Audio-Technica M50X


I will probably go with the HD380 Pro's or the M50X's. I will depend on how much money I can come up with. I just want a pair of closed back headphones mainly for LAN events and travel.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I will probably go with the HD380 Pro's or the M50X's. I will depend on how much money I can come up with. I just want a pair of closed back headphones mainly for LAN events and travel.


Cool! Let us know how you like it!


----------



## bluedevil

Today is the day! Can't wait for the AKG goodness!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Today is the day! Can't wait for the AKG goodness!


Rock on!


----------



## wes1099

Well, dog just ate my in-ears. Looks like I will have to replace them first. Any suggestions? I listen to various electronic genres and I play games like counter strike where audio is extremely important. I would also prefer something low profile that does not stick out of the ear very far, like the se215 and Flux in ear pro. I don't really want to pay any more than $85, and I would be willing to buy refurbished, but not used.


----------



## pez

I don't think Shure in-ears should ever be allowed to play electronic music. Outside of that, I have no other suggestions for that price range. if you want really cheap (and relatively easy/cheap to replace), I've read good things about those Xaomi Pistons.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

DT 990 Premium on Massdrop guys, a month after i got them


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Well, dog just ate my in-ears. Looks like I will have to replace them first. Any suggestions? I listen to various electronic genres and I play games like counter strike where audio is extremely important. I would also prefer something low profile that does not stick out of the ear very far, like the se215 and Flux in ear pro. I don't really want to pay any more than $85, and I would be willing to buy refurbished, but not used.


HiFiMan RE-400 is that price and pretty shallow.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Got the hubby his own headphones. Turns out he likes the ath-m30x's and I no longerhave to re-steal my M50X's back when I want to use them ^_^


----------



## criss969

I've collected a few more items since I joined, they are:

HEADPHONES:

Hifiman HE-400
ATH-M50x
Ultrasone HFI-580
Beyerdynamic DX120iE
ATH-IM50

SOURCES/DAC/AMP:

Fiio X1
Fiio E09k
X-Fi Titanium HD


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criss969*
> 
> I've collected a few more items since I joined, they are:
> 
> HEADPHONES:
> 
> Hifiman HE-400
> ATH-M50x
> Ultrasone HFI-580
> Beyerdynamic DX120iE
> ATH-IM50
> 
> SOURCES/DAC/AMP:
> 
> Fiio X1
> Fiio E09k
> X-Fi Titanium HD


How do you like the ATH-IM50? I am currently waiting for mine to arrive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Got my FiiO X3 yesterday and I am loving this baby. Still need to test how it sounds as a DAC for the computer.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Hoping to snag a couple of pairs of closed cans by end-of-the-month or early next month. These two cans would beef up my collection of closed cans (only three in the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, stock Fostex T50RP and Denon AH-D2000) and, to my mind, complete my collection of mid-tier to high end cans. Oh yeah, hoping to get a Shure 1540 and a Denon AH-D7000......


----------



## Angrychair

Got these from Massdrop today.

have to break them in before I can really form an opinion on them.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Angrychair*
> 
> Got these from Massdrop today.
> 
> have to break them in before I can really form an opinion on them.


Same here.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How are you guys enjoying your K553 Pro's? Mine is sitting in Austin while I am down in Houston to visit family...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How are you guys enjoying your K553 Pro's? Mine is sitting in Austin while I am down in Houston to visit family...


Love'm. Gotta say, the soundstage is impressive.







overall I am very happy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Love'm. Gotta say, the soundstage is impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overall I am very happy.


Glad to hear that! I couldn't resist the price myself and bit on them. Would be nice having a pair of good headphones for gaming again. I cry inside when I use my LCD-2's for gaming.


----------



## phillyd

Went to the Music City Head-Fi meet today, got to try some great stuff and meet some great people.

I got to meet Dan Clark, Mr. Speakers himself. I got to try out his new headphone, Ether, and it really is a treat. I compared it to the LCD-X and I thought it was a clearly better headphone. It's also extremely light and comfortable, without feeling or looking cheap.

I got some head time with an HE-560 with the grills removed and replaced with some large Hex mesh, which were probably my favorite cans at the meet. They fit my tastes pretty much perfectly in just about every way.

I got a little head time with the EL-8 open back, and was unimpressed. They were beautifully crafted, easy to drive, comfortable (though still heavy), but really unremarkable in sound. While the bass was liquidy and smooth, it was rather reserved. It was a very neutral and uninteresting sound. That being said, I can see how some would find it to be a VERY good headphone.

One of the big shockers of the meet was the Grado PS-500e. Aside from their expectedly abysmal comfort, they were wonderful. They had better bass response than the EL-8, and sounded better in the midrange. They were warm, smooth and very natural. Too bad they are so uncomfortable.

I had plenty of other interesting stuff I'll post later.

Oh yeah, my favorite can at the meet, all things considered, was the Sennheiser Momentum 2. I bought a pair of the black ones. I liked the sound better than the HD600's, and they were <$300 at the meet. Wonderfully comfortable, beautiful build, great sound, very portable. An all-around winner.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

@phillyd, do you have any Grado? I think you'd gotten a glimpse at what makes Grado's awesome. When I had gotten my GS1000i, it was with some trepidation as I've heard that Grado signature sound wasn't for everyone. The sparkling highs and unique bass won me over, there's something special about the bass......HeadFi members tell me it's to do with speed and attack of the lows. It's certainly not basshead bass, far from it, but the quality of the bass beats out even my flagship Sennheiser and AKG cans.....imo anyway.

Edit - I've been chilling the past couple of hours listening to more of the DSD64/128 tracks I'd gotten, was getting a little tired. Read your post and decided to swap out the HE500 I was using with the GS1000i and Yowzah! I'm enjoying the songs I'm listening to. Think I shall keep a lookout for a PS1000i (or 'e') because I'm simply enjoying the Grado sound.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> @phillyd, do you have any Grado? I think you'd gotten a glimpse at what makes Grado's awesome. When I had gotten my GS1000i, it was with some trepidation as I've heard that Grado signature sound wasn't for everyone. The sparkling highs and unique bass won me over, there's something special about the bass......HeadFi members tell me it's to do with speed and attack of the lows. It's certainly not basshead bass, far from it, but the quality of the bass beats out even my flagship Sennheiser and AKG cans.....imo anyway.


I've tried maybe 5 other Grado cans at this and the last meet. Trust me, it isn't the Grado sound that made the 500e interesting to me. Most grados are far too bright for me, and the treble seems peaky. Even the PS1000's. The 500e's though, were dark, smooth, and bassy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Went to the Music City Head-Fi meet today, got to try some great stuff and meet some great people.
> 
> I got to meet Dan Clark, Mr. Speakers himself. I got to try out his new headphone, Ether, and it really is a treat. I compared it to the LCD-X and I thought it was a clearly better headphone. It's also extremely light and comfortable, without feeling or looking cheap.
> 
> I got some head time with an HE-560 with the grills removed and replaced with some large Hex mesh, which were probably my favorite cans at the meet. They fit my tastes pretty much perfectly in just about every way.
> 
> I got a little head time with the EL-8 open back, and was unimpressed. They were beautifully crafted, easy to drive, comfortable (though still heavy), but really unremarkable in sound. While the bass was liquidy and smooth, it was rather reserved. It was a very neutral and uninteresting sound. That being said, I can see how some would find it to be a VERY good headphone.
> 
> One of the big shockers of the meet was the Grado PS-500e. Aside from their expectedly abysmal comfort, they were wonderful. They had better bass response than the EL-8, and sounded better in the midrange. They were warm, smooth and very natural. Too bad they are so uncomfortable.
> 
> I had plenty of other interesting stuff I'll post later.
> 
> Oh yeah, my favorite can at the meet, all things considered, was the Sennheiser Momentum 2. I bought a pair of the black ones. I liked the sound better than the HD600's, and they were <$300 at the meet. Wonderfully comfortable, beautiful build, great sound, very portable. An all-around winner.


I never in my life thought I'd hear that about a Grado headphone. Now I'm interested.

How would you say the EL-8 compared in sound to the HD650...keeping in mind my experience with the HD650 is more similar to yours when you initially heard them at a meet.


----------



## phillyd

I'd describe the HD650's that I heard at the meet as dark, warm and with a nice mid-bass boost. The EL-8's had the texture of a planar but we're completely neutral with he exception of a treble roll off. They just seemed boring to me.


----------



## bluedevil

I have a problem...a headphone addiction ....
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/philips-shp9500-headphones?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional%3A%20Joined%20Drop
Trigger pulled.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I have a problem...a headphone addiction ....
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/philips-shp9500-headphones?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional%3A%20Joined%20Drop
> Trigger pulled.


There are worse things in life to get addicted to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

New DAC from Schiit! Also, really enjoying my new DAP, FiiO X3 Gen2!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New DAC from Schiit!


That thing costs more than my car is worth


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New DAC from Schiit! Also, really enjoying my new DAP, FiiO X3 Gen2!


..........whyyyyyyyyyyyy.

I am not going to say it is good or bad because I have not heard it. But knowing how schiit thinks, I know this is going to be another attempt to sell snake oil.


----------



## faizreds

Starting my journey as headphone user with HD681 Evo. Never own a headphone before.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New DAC from Schiit! Also, really enjoying my new DAP, FiiO X3 Gen2!


I looked at the interior pic of it and found 3 schiit transformers and a crapload of schiit caps. I mean, at this price, they could at least afford to use something better. I just don't know how they come up with that price.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New DAC from Schiit! Also, really enjoying my new DAP, FiiO X3 Gen2!
> 
> 
> 
> I looked at the interior pic of it and found 3 schiit transformers and a crapload of schiit caps. I mean, at this price, they could at least afford to use something better. I just don't know how they come up with that price.
Click to expand...

Up the product stack in a niche market, it's about R&D time and profits, pricing what people will pay, more than the parts/manufacturing expense. It's not what the market treats as a commodity. For what it's worth, they claim to have done something meaningfully different with respect to the digital filter in the implementation (and this requiring custom programming on DSPs, nontrivial R&D), and I mean something legitimately different and also not pseudoscience BS smokescreen. Whether or not the difference in implementation appreciably matters by the time it hits your ears is for you to decide, among other things.

You can (and I would) argue about the merits of what is done and whether or not you would pay that much even if you had the money, but eyeballing parts costs is being a bit disingenuous.


----------



## drez

The DAC chips are worth $100 each and 4 are used. Also the FPGA is high spec. BOM is considerable compared to other similar priced DACs. Doesn't guarantee it will perform better, but the price is very fair as far as costs are concerned.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New DAC from Schiit! Also, really enjoying my new DAP, FiiO X3 Gen2!


Heard this thing with the HD800 and Mr. Speakers Ether through a Woo Audio WA5 and a Cavali Liquid Crimson. It is stupidly good. Absolutely perfect. According to Dan Clark (Mr. Speakers) the sound changes gradually (a bit) for about a week of being left on before it is fully warmed up. It's an always-on device.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ..........whyyyyyyyyyyyy.
> 
> I am not going to say it is good or bad because I have not heard it. But knowing how schiit thinks, I know this is going to be another attempt to sell snake oil.


I'll admit that I'm not experienced with high-fi headphone gear but it was definitely the best DAC I've ever heard.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Schiit has joined the family


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Schiit has joined the family


Schiit Baby Stack! Good choice


----------



## Rhuarc86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Schiit Baby Stack! Good choice






Is there any benefit of the Schiit Baby Stack over a Fiio E07k/E09k setup?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit of the Schiit Baby Stack over a Fiio E07k/E09k setup?


It really depends on sound preference, but the short answer IMO is "not really"


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Schiit Baby Stack! Good choice


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> 
> Is there any benefit of the Schiit Baby Stack over a Fiio E07k/E09k setup?


I had a Fiio E10k and didn't notice any difference in quality with the Schiit stack, it was just hard to drive the DT 990 250 ohms, i had to keep the volume full most of the time with the Fiio.


----------



## Shardnax

Would there be any benefit from using an amp for my Focal Sp. Classics? The setup would be Essence ST->Amp->FSP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Would there be any benefit from using an amp for my Focal Sp. Classics? The setup would be Essence ST->Amp->FSP.


Short answer, no.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Short answer, no.


Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome!


----------



## roflcopter159

So I'm thinking of getting the Modi 2 Uber to replace the DAC portion of my Aune T1. The main reason is to get optical/coax inputs so that I can also hook up my blu ray player and whatever else I might find down the road alongside my computer. Anyway, I was wondering if any of you know about or have tested/owned similarly priced dacs that you would recommend. I'll be upgrading the amp a bit down the line to something in the $500 range, but I'll be keeping this dac for quite a while.


----------



## pez

I honestly would have gone with a Modi 2 uber if it had been out and proven at the time I was shopping for the bifrost. I'm unfamiliar with how the Modi 2 stacks up to the Modi, but if it's an improvement over that, and it has the added features, I'd say it's a great deal and should last you quite a bit. That's a good plan you've got going for your setup, IMO.


----------



## silvrr

My magni exploded:


__
https://flic.kr/p/s2zAb4


__
https://flic.kr/p/s2zAb4
 by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr

Actually its just a crappy rainy day here, and I decided to take some pictures.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My magni exploded:
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s2zAb4
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/s2zAb4
> by Adam.Mrugacz, on Flickr
> 
> Actually its just a crappy rainy day here, and I decided to take some pictures.


Looking at the title and then the pictures, I am strangely underwhelmed.














Cool pictures though. I wish Schiit used black PCB's though.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I honestly would have gone with a Modi 2 uber if it had been out and proven at the time I was shopping for the bifrost. I'm unfamiliar with how the Modi 2 stacks up to the Modi, but if it's an improvement over that, and it has the added features, I'd say it's a great deal and should last you quite a bit. That's a good plan you've got going for your setup, IMO.


Thanks. I think I'm probably going to pull the trigger on it within the next week or two. Nothing quite like a new toy during finals season







I'm not too sure I see myself ever upgrading from it. The only things that could get me to buy a new one would be if I decided I wanted to try a balanced set up or if some new great feature is released in some dac down the road. As for amps, I'm considering the Lyr 2, Bottlehead S.E.X, Gustard H10, Project Ember, Project Polaris, and then a few higher priced amps closer to $1000 that probably won't happen any time soon.


----------



## pez

Yeah, that's exactly how I feel about the Bifrost. I skipped out on USB, but only because I know it's something I can eventually get should I need it. I really wanted optical, and this thing is treating me VERY well. Any equipment upgrade will most likely be a different amp, but since the Bifrost, I'm even happier with my setup. Not to say I don't get curious about other headphones, but the HD650 have kept me more than happy for a good while now.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Are the HD650's an worthwhile upgrade over DT-880's?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Are the HD650's an worthwhile upgrade over DT-880's?


It depends. What changes would you like? If you simply want a "better DT 880" then the HD 650 is not the way to go (in this case I'd suggest the Beyerdynamic T1). Do you have suitable equipment for the HD 650?


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It depends. What changes would you like? If you simply want a "better DT 880" then the HD 650 is not the way to go (in this case I'd suggest the Beyerdynamic T1). Do you have suitable equipment for the HD 650?


I have the e07k and e09k combo. I'm honestly looking for something better than the dt880, they have served me well just looking for more.


----------



## pez

Some people (like me) end up preferring the HD650 over other types of headphones, so it's possible. However, it's not as bright or nearly as aggressive as the Beyer line can be.

For me the 650 is just 'easy'. You can listen to it for hours and it's comfy and still sounds great throughout everything you'll probably do through them. Gaming, movies, music--you name it.

If you're looking to start a collection, or venture out, I always recommend that someone try the 650 for themselves just to see how they stand on it.


----------



## ThinJ

Yeah, there's way too much subjectivity involved to say if the 650's are an upgrade over the 880's. There are probably a number of people who would argue that the 880's are better than the 650's. They may be a minority, or not, I don't know, but that person exists and isn't right or wrong.

I will say that I love my 650's and they've slowly taken over the majority of my listening regardless of what I'm listening to. Like pez just mentioned, they just don't ever get fatiguing for me. They're comfortable and the sound is smooth. I do believe they're the most forgiving high quality headphone I've listened to as far as dealing with some of the less than stellar quality recordings in music or low quality sound in games or whatever.

But not everyone will love those qualities as much as I or some others do.

Some will argue for the HD600's over the 650's. Some will argue for K712's or T1's or... whatever. You get the idea.

For me, they continually get the nod over the rest of my cans. My HiFiMan HE-400, MrSpeakers Mad Dog, AKG K7XX, and DT-990 Premium's have all, other than brief uses here and there, mostly collected dust since I got the 650's.

One of these days I'll end up breaking down and selling the HE-400's and DT-990's at a big discount just to not have them laying around. I just haven't gotten quite to that point yet.


----------



## pez

Yep^^. That right there is why I have a hard time justifying even thinking about a new headphone purchase. I sold off my DT770 as it was just fatiguing after a while to me and then I was never picking them up to use.

It's nearly frustrating as I wish I could find a 'closed' HD650 to use out and about or around the house. Something I wouldn't feel so bad about throwing around. I still have my IEMs, but sometimes it's nice not to deal with the obvious setbacks of them.


----------



## Rhuarc86

If I were to go ahead and purchase the HD650's will my e07k/e09k combo do them justice?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> If I were to go ahead and purchase the HD650's will my e07k/e09k combo do them justice?


My *personal opinion* on this is no. The HD650 is fairly finicky IMO about which amp you pair it up with. I believe that the HD650 needs a tube amp with that tubey sound to truly shine. Others may disagree. Almost all the HD650 owners I know however, prefer using the HD650 with a tube amp substantially more than a non-tube amp.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My *personal opinion* on this is no. The HD650 is fairly finicky IMO about which amp you pair it up with. I believe that the HD650 needs a tube amp with that tubey sound to truly shine. Others may disagree. Almost all the HD650 owners I know however, prefer using the HD650 with a tube amp substantially more than a non-tube amp.


If that's the case, what about the xDuoo TA-01 DAC/Amp? I'm mainly asking, because I find my audio tastes shifting and am starting to to feel the DT880's as a bit bright for me. I would be in the $150 range for an amp and would use my Fiio DAC for the time being.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> If that's the case, what about the *xDuoo TA-01 DAC/Amp*? I'm mainly asking, because I find my audio tastes shifting and am starting to to feel the DT880's as a bit bright for me. I would be in the $150 range for an amp and would use my Fiio DAC for the time being.


I haven't heard of that amp personally, but I know a lot of people liked the Aune T1 DAC/Amp though with the HD650. It is slightly outside your budget at $169 new though.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't heard of that amp personally, but I know a lot of people liked the Aune T1 DAC/Amp though with the HD650. It is slightly outside your budget at $169 new though.


If I was able to rustle up an extra $50 would a $200 budget open up my options more?


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't heard of that amp personally, but I know a lot of people liked the Aune T1 DAC/Amp though with the HD650. It is slightly outside your budget at $169 new though.


You could probably find a used one closer to $115 for the mk1 and maybe $130 for mk2


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> If I was able to rustle up an extra $50 would a $200 budget open up my options more?


It would. The Aune T1 becomes an option, as does the Little Dot MKII and others. Also, lots of people say that the Objective2 amp is a good pairing with the HD 650, and that fits into your original $150 budget (as does the Schiit Magni 2).


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It would. The Aune T1 becomes an option, as does the Little Dot MKII and others. Also, lots of people say that the Objective2 amp is a good pairing with the HD 650, and that fits into your original $150 budget (as does the Schiit Magni 2).


Out of those, what would be most recommended?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Out of those, what would be most recommended?


Not possible to say, everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep^^. That right there is why I have a hard time justifying even thinking about a new headphone purchase. I sold off my DT770 as it was just fatiguing after a while to me and then I was never picking them up to use.
> 
> It's nearly frustrating as I wish I could find a 'closed' HD650 to use out and about or around the house. Something I wouldn't feel so bad about throwing around. I still have my IEMs, but sometimes it's nice not to deal with the obvious setbacks of them.


The new Momentum 2.0 are the closest thing I've heard to a 650 in a closed can.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not possible to say, everyone has their own preferences.


^ This. The best I can say is, if you want a tubey sound then go for one of the tube amps, and if you don't want that tube warmth then get the O2 or Magni 2.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ This. The best I can say is, if you want a tubey sound then go for one of the tube amps, and if you don't want that tube warmth then get the O2 or Magni 2.


His best bet is to read reviews and if possible, try the amps himself.


----------



## ThinJ

I've run my 650's on both a Little Dot MKIII and an Asgard 2, both hooked up to a Bifrost Uber.

At this point they stay hooked up to my Asgard 2.

*shrug*


----------



## roflcopter159

I have tried them straight out of my T1 (at a meet) and I really liked them. If I were you, I would try to see if there are any meets near you that are coming up. If not, keep in mind that Schiit has a 15 day money back guarantee if you don't like whatever you ordered.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this talk of the hd650's has me tempted to try out a pair but I don't know if I could deal with two wires. Sounds silly, but I tended to snag the second wire on various things years ago. Still curious about their sound though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The new Momentum 2.0 are the closest thing I've heard to a 650 in a closed can.


I got a little excited until I saw the price. I even considered the Massdrop AKGs going on for the sake of having another pair, but oh well. If headphone retailers were common, I'd probably have quite a few more headphones


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of the hd650's has me tempted to try out a pair but I don't know if I could deal with two wires. Sounds silly, but I tended to snag the second wire on various things years ago. Still curious about their sound though.


You could probably clip the two wires together with something high enough up that it wouldn't snag. It could even be as simple as a twist tie from a bread bag.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You could probably clip the two wires together with something high enough up that it wouldn't snag. It could even be as simple as a twist tie from a bread bag.


True enough. Odds are they wouldn't bug me anywhere near as much as they did in years past simply because of the fact that now I tend to use headphones when at home, in a nice comfy chair. At the same time, I also wonder if I'd notice any real difference between them and my K712's, especially since I technically don't have a "proper" audio setup for listening (Scarlett 18i20 is more for recording and all that)


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> You could probably clip the two wires together with something high enough up that it wouldn't snag. It could even be as simple as a twist tie from a bread bag.
> 
> 
> 
> True enough. Odds are they wouldn't bug me anywhere near as much as they did in years past simply because of the fact that now I tend to use headphones when at home, in a nice comfy chair. At the same time, I also wonder if I'd notice any real difference between them and my K712's, especially since I technically don't have a "proper" audio setup for listening (Scarlett 18i20 is more for recording and all that)
Click to expand...

I'm sure you would hear a sound signature difference if nothing else. Not sure about the quality of the K712 (I assume they are good) because I haven't heard them, but the HD650s are great


----------



## Magical Eskimo

So a while back I was selling my modi/magni stack, sold the Modi, then got a pay rise and decided I wanted to keep the Magni but now I am without a DAC so I now need to look at getting a new one.

Is there anything else similar to the Modi I should look at? I can get one in the UK for £85. Could someone also explain what DSD is and what it does? I was looking at the Loki and it advertises DSD but I know nothing about it.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So a while back I was selling my modi/magni stack, sold the Modi, then got a pay rise and decided I wanted to keep the Magni but now I am without a DAC so I now need to look at getting a new one.
> 
> Is there anything else similar to the Modi I should look at? I can get one in the UK for £85. Could someone also explain what DSD is and what it does? I was looking at the Loki and it advertises DSD but I know nothing about it.


E-DAC (AKA. Epiphany Acoustics version of ODAC)


----------



## dBlisse

Loving the Massdrop AKG K7XXs, just got them


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> E-DAC (AKA. Epiphany Acoustics version of ODAC)


Small, sleek, basic. I like it, I'll shortlist this one! Thanks


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> So a while back I was selling my modi/magni stack, sold the Modi, then got a pay rise and decided I wanted to keep the Magni but now I am without a DAC so I now need to look at getting a new one.
> 
> Is there anything else similar to the Modi I should look at? I can get one in the UK for £85. Could someone also explain what DSD is and what it does? I was looking at the Loki and it advertises DSD but I know nothing about it.


My understanding of DSD is that it is a super high resolution audio format that isn't all that easy to find. Honestly, if you don't know what it is, DSD functionality probably won't be too important for you just yet. Or at least that's what I tell myself







Also, I'm fairly certain the Loki can be added into a setup with any DAC, so if you find yourself wanting DSD capabilities down the road, you can buy the Loki and use it with whatever DAC you already have.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> My understanding of DSD is that it is a super high resolution audio format that isn't all that easy to find. Honestly, if you don't know what it is, DSD functionality probably won't be too important for you just yet. Or at least that's what I tell myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm fairly certain the Loki can be added into a setup with any DAC, so if you find yourself wanting DSD capabilities down the road, you can buy the Loki and use it with whatever DAC you already have.


Yep, Loki adds DSD functionality, and only that, to their DAC stack, or other stacks as well I believe. DSD is important only IF you can or intend to get DSD64/128 tracks. I have about 4TB of DSD files, so having DSD playback capability is a must have.

BTW, guys, I can get my hands on a pair of 6 month old Koss ESP 950, it'd be my very first step into the world of estat. It'd cost me about 622USD, yay or nay?


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> My understanding of DSD is that it is a super high resolution audio format that isn't all that easy to find. Honestly, if you don't know what it is, DSD functionality probably won't be too important for you just yet. Or at least that's what I tell myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm fairly certain the Loki can be added into a setup with any DAC, so if you find yourself wanting DSD capabilities down the road, you can buy the Loki and use it with whatever DAC you already have.


Oh right fair enough, I don't have space for another library of another audio format lol. I'll give the Loki a miss for now then. I'll probs end up with that E-DAC or another Modi lol


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yep, Loki adds DSD functionality, and only that, to their DAC stack, or other stacks as well I believe. DSD is important only IF you can or intend to get DSD64/128 tracks. I have about 4TB of DSD files, so having DSD playback capability is a must have.
> 
> BTW, guys, I can get my hands on a pair of 6 month old Koss ESP 950, it'd be my very first step into the world of estat. It'd cost me about 622USD, yay or nay?


DSD definitely has its place for some people, and I must admit, I wouldn't mind being one of those people. Definitely jealous of that collection, but I don't think I can see myself having one until I can be satisfied with my FLAC collection.\

As for the Koss, from what I've heard/remember (and someone correct me if I'm wrong) they aren't that great for the price. Though, I remember hearing that about them at retail price, so maybe the $622 is a good price. Personally, if I went with estats, I would go Stax first.

EDIT: Now that I think about it, maybe what I heard about the Koss was that the amp wasn't very good. I'm starting to second guess my memory, so you probably shouldn't decide based exclusively off of my iffy memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Oh right fair enough, I don't have space for another library of another audio format lol. I'll give the Loki a miss for now then. I'll probs end up with that E-DAC or another Modi lol


I'm probably going to be ordering a Modi 2 Uber in the next week or two for myself.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of the hd650's has me tempted to try out a pair but I don't know if I could deal with two wires. Sounds silly, but I tended to snag the second wire on various things years ago. Still curious about their sound though.


give them a go...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> E-DAC (AKA. Epiphany Acoustics version of ODAC)


Was just going to say ODAC


----------



## Tiihokatti

Head 'n' Hifi seems to have a decent discount on O2+ODAC Desktop/Special Editon.
It's funny how now both the Magni 2 and O2 have preamp capabilities. I wonder if Magni 2 über was made because the special editions of O2 were made.


----------



## SlyFox

Dunu Titan 1 is back up on Massdrop again. I've been looking for a second pair of IEM since I exclusively use my Klispch S4 at work. Looking forward to hearing them.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Took a pic of my just acquired Denon AH-D7000 under natural lighting outside (color of cups look more true to life), this pair of can not only looks good, it sounds good as well.


----------



## Arizonian

Those are really nice looking.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Those are really nice looking.


They are 2 grand, so I would hope so.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Those are really nice looking.


Thanks, I believe it's Mahogany that's been polished and varnished so smoothly, it looks like it's plastic. I'm beginning to understand why some enthusiasts love their woodies, namely Audio Technica's woodies.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> They are 2 grand, so I would hope so.


I think it's original price was 999USD, but due to it being an EOL product with limited supply, the price had shot up. Now, even used units go for hundreds. I was fortunate to snag this immaculate piece at about 640USD. In the midst of listening to music, I'd take it off to admire the lustrous finish.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> They are 2 grand, so I would hope so.


Definitely not $2000 (with the exception maybe being a NIB pair), but like the owner said, you can find them for around $700 used.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Thanks, I believe it's Mahogany that's been polished and varnished so smoothly, it looks like it's plastic. I'm beginning to understand why some enthusiasts love their woodies, namely Audio Technica's woodies.
> I think it's original price was 999USD, but due to it being an EOL product with limited supply, the price had shot up. Now, even used units go for hundreds. I was fortunate to snag this immaculate piece at about 640USD. In the midst of listening to music, I'd take it off to admire the lustrous finish.


Very nice! Personally I like rosewood the best myself!


----------



## EpicPie

Recently picked up a pair of Pioneer HDJ-C70's to replace my Sennheiser Amperiors I've had for 2 years.

Really impressed with the sound quality of the Pioneer's.


----------



## NFSxperts

Any suggestions for an IEM upgrade to the Shure 215?
I've narrowed it down to the Westone UM Pro 20 and Shure 425. Buying locally so not alot of choices. The 215 is very comfortable so I'm leaning towards the 425.
Would a cheap portable amp help?


----------



## pez

What kind of sound do you like? Music you listen to? etc.

Also, are the SE530/535 out of budget? If you like the Shure line, i think you'd like those in particular. I didn't care for them, but they're the only Shure that I've tried. Care to give me a brief take on how you find the 215s to sound?


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFSxperts*
> 
> Any suggestions for an IEM upgrade to the Shure 215?
> I've narrowed it down to the Westone UM Pro 20 and Shure 425. Buying locally so not alot of choices. The 215 is very comfortable so I'm leaning towards the 425.
> Would a cheap portable amp help?


If you are using your phone or I-whatever as source, you could try "upgrading" that first. The 215s are good enough to show you the difference. I think they are one of the best IEMs to start with as they can really show you the difference when they're paired with different players/amps. If you don't hear a difference/improvement with them, it's not worth wasting your money on getting those amp/players.

IEMs depends more on the source as they are easy to drive, and most portable players comes with decent amps. For the same amount of cash, you will get more of an upgrade if you spend them on the player instead of the amp.

A good portable amp will give a lower noise floor and therefore wider dynamic range, which will widen the soundstage and reveal a bit more detail.
Howeve, these improvements will not likely be noticed unless you listen in an quiet environment, which doesn't go well with "portable use".


----------



## BradleyW

Listen to music without using your ears.

http://www.audioboneheadphones.com/how-it-works/


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Listen to music without using your ears.
> 
> http://www.audioboneheadphones.com/how-it-works/


Reminds me of those candy sticks you could plug into an FM radio and hear it through your teeth. I can't remember the name of the thing.

Also, I think my friend's hearing aid works the same way. His ears are completely closed.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Reminds me of those candy sticks you could plug into an FM radio and hear it through your teeth. I can't remember the name of the thing.
> 
> Also, I think my friend's hearing aid works the same way. His ears are completely closed.


Any long term side effects to this technology?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

No idea. I never really looked into it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Bone conduction has been around for a really long time honestly, though it typically is used as a hearing aid as opposed to a music listening device. As for side effects, I haven't personally heard of any myself, but I never really looked into it personally given my ears don't have any real issues. You would have to ask a specialist if you are interested.


----------



## phillyd

I couldn't imagine it having a real negative long-term effect. It isn't using radio waves or anything, just sound. Your body experiences all manner of vibrations all the time.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

I couldn't find the toy I had years ago, but I found this:
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-05/play-grill-lets-playas-hear-music-through-their-teeth

Wish I would of known more about this back then, I could of converted my retainers into an mp3 player


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What kind of sound do you like? Music you listen to? etc.
> 
> Also, are the SE530/535 out of budget? If you like the Shure line, i think you'd like those in particular. I didn't care for them, but they're the only Shure that I've tried. Care to give me a brief take on how you find the 215s to sound?


535s are out of budget. The 215 are the best quality I've heard so I think its perfect, but I know the sound could be better.
Don't have any specific genres, but if I had to pick, rock and pop. nothing bass heavy
Not sure how to describe. Sometimes I find the vocals could be lacking, but maybe that's the audio sources' problem. I really don't know much about audio.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> If you are using your phone or I-whatever as source, you could try "upgrading" that first. The 215s are good enough to show you the difference. I think they are one of the best IEMs to start with as they can really show you the difference when they're paired with different players/amps. If you don't hear a difference/improvement with them, it's not worth wasting your money on getting those amp/players.
> 
> IEMs depends more on the source as they are easy to drive, and most portable players comes with decent amps. For the same amount of cash, you will get more of an upgrade if you spend them on the player instead of the amp.
> 
> A good portable amp will give a lower noise floor and therefore wider dynamic range, which will widen the soundstage and reveal a bit more detail.
> Howeve, these improvements will not likely be noticed unless you listen in an quiet environment, which doesn't go well with "portable use".


I'm currently using a Samsung Yepp mp3 player and a 6g nano.
Other ppl have recommended the Sansa Clip zip as a cheap upgrade for the player.
I only mentioned the amp since I thought it could boost the bass, which the cheaper Shure lines is lacking..


----------



## wes1099

I got my ATH-IM50's last week and I love them. They are literally ATH-M50's that go in your ears. The soundstage is great for an iem and the sound is wonderful after being eq'ed to my liking. The comply T500 tips that come with them are also amazing. I can literally hear nothing except the earphones when there is sound playing through them while using the T500 tips. They are better at isolating sound than the earmuffs I wear while mowing the lawn which is nice because I can now mow and listen to music without bulky earmuffs that make my head sweat like crazy. Best part is that they were $54 from Amazon with free 2 day shipping. Only downside is that they take a little while to get used to if you usually use the 'normal' style in ears. 10/10 would buy again.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hmmm, those sound tempting as they're reasonably cheap and I wouldn't mind giving some IEMs a try. Doesn't seem that many places sell them in Canada though


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spoiler: Sneak peek guys!


----------



## GOTFrog

nice stuff


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sneak peek guys!


----------



## roflcopter159

Got my Modi 2 Uber today. No complaints about the sound, but the input select button is pretty loose and makes some noise when the dac is moved around. When I first unpackaged it I thought something inside was rattling around, but it was only the button. There is definitely some play in the button even when the dac is stationary. Not a huge fan of that, but whatever, it works just fine. Haven't had a chance to test anything other than USB input, but I plan on watching Interstellar (PS3>optical input on Modi 2U>T1>LCD2) after finals on Wednesday.

I was also kind of surprised by the packaging (or lack of). It came in the box it shipped in, held up on either side with a piece of (thick) cardboard with a hole cut out. No real protection, so if the box got damaged, so would the dac. On one hand that's pretty disappointing considering it was about $15 for shipping, but on the other hand I would rather the money be spent on improving the dac than having nice packaging. Though, some impact protection would be nice.

Edit: after doing some listening (not super intense, just some music before bed) I think the biggest difference I'm hearing is the lesser emphasis on bass and miss. Overall, it sounds much more neutral than the T1 did, but that is probably because of the tube. I look forward to bringing tubes back into my system with a new amp down the road, but until then, I kind of enjoy the slightly more neutral sound. I'll try to do some testing where I go between the dacs in the next week or two.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought a HP DC7800 for 45USD, upgraded RAM to 4GB (happen to have some spare DDR2 RAM) and now it'll serve as my 'roving' audio center. At night, I put it by my bed for audio nirvana, the speaker is for when I want to watch some movies or TV series before sleeping. IF I don't intend to sleep, I'd use my higher end cans, but should I feel sleepy but still want to listen to music (and fall asleep), I'd use my lower end cans like the HD555 or ATH-AD700X. Nice thing about this cheap system is, it's quite capable of streaming music to my iFi Nano iDSD -> Lyr _ cans, it can handle HD movies as well (was a tad worried due to using Intel mobo IGP)......best part is, it's near dead silent.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Philips SHP9500 Over-Ear Headphones on sell right now for $50 on Newegg with promo code EMCASKN69. For that price, they are absolute steals!


----------



## Atavax

anyone here have CIEMs? my impressions arrived at Ultimate Ears last Fri, can't wait for my UERMs to arrive.


----------



## drez

I used to have ciems, but I found they isolated too much and felt weird to use while eating. These were 2nd bend Westone style so not sure if UE go that deep.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Ikea toilet paper holders are pretty useful, and versatile!







I'd gotten a couple of 'em to mount under my two tables to act as headphone holders.....the brushed aluminum look is pretty nice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ikea toilet paper holders are pretty useful, and versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd gotten a couple of 'em to mount under my two tables to act as headphone holders.....the brushed aluminum look is pretty nice.


Banana holders look great too!


----------



## twerk

Awesome idea, may try that myself!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd ordered some headphone stands from Germany, one to clamp onto my table, the other three have vertical type clamps which I'd wanted to increase the capacity of my headphone rack/stand. First off, the table top one which is surprisingly wide enough to accommodate two headphones...in the example below, a Denon AH-D2000 and a V-Moda Crossfade M100.

Next is a shot of my headphone rack/stand with the three clamp on headphone stands added (the bottom row) and I like what I see...


I'd also gotten a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha pads to replace the ones on my Alpha Dog, those in turn, will go to my Fostex T50RP....

Edit - I replaced the old Alpha pads with the new ones on my Alpha Dog. I then took the old Alpha pads and replaced the stock ones on my T50RP and man, what a difference! Suddenly, the T50RP has more body and sounds more musical than before. Mind blown.....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd ordered some headphone stands from Germany, one to clamp onto my table, the other three have vertical type clamps which I'd wanted to increase the capacity of my headphone rack/stand. First off, the table top one which is surprisingly wide enough to accommodate two headphones...in the example below, a Denon AH-D2000 and a V-Moda Crossfade M100.
> 
> Next is a shot of my headphone rack/stand with the three clamp on headphone stands added (the bottom row) and I like what I see...
> 
> 
> I'd also gotten a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha pads to replace the ones on my Alpha Dog, those in turn, will go to my Fostex T50RP....
> 
> Edit - I replaced the old Alpha pads with the new ones on my Alpha Dog. I then took the old Alpha pads and replaced the stock ones on my T50RP and man, what a difference! Suddenly, the T50RP has more body and sounds more musical than before. Mind blown.....


OK, it is intervention time.

Sir, you have a problem, but it is ok. I am here to help you.

You need to get rid of all of that crap and get a pair of LCD2s. Then I recommend that you buy an after market cable because the stock one is freaking junk.

Then you need to get yourself a pair of Sennheiser HE60s or stax SR-007 MK1 (not MK2) and a decent stax amp.

Then sell all of your dacs and amps. Then you need to get a jolida glass dac 3 and a synthesis shine. If you are bent on having SS gear

Lastly you need to get yourself a decent pair of bookshelf speakers. I recommend the proac tablets.

Get all of it set up and you will have a MUCH better audio system that requires a lot less fidgeting and a lot more listening.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OK, it is intervention time.
> 
> Sir, you have a problem, but it is ok. I am here to help you.
> 
> *You need to get rid of all of that crap and get a pair of LCD2s.*


Ummm, been there, done that!










Nah, if I were to go estat, I'd prolly start with a Koss ESP 950.....slow and easy. Besides, I enjoy having fun with the various can and DAC combos.....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ummm, been there, done that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if I were to go estat, I'd prolly start with a Koss ESP 950.....slow and easy. Besides, I enjoy having fun with the various can and DAC combos.....


Lol, should have guessed.

Seriously though, you should think about selling at least your amps and maybe your lower end headphones and trade up for some higher end gear.

How the hell did you think the Koss headphones sounded good? I have heard 3 different pairs and they all sound like garbage disposals. Did you hear them on the koss amp that came with the headphones, or did you hear them on a stax amp?

Oh and if you like slow and easy, then the sennheiser HE60, stax 404le, or the airbows. Anyone of them would be an excellent addition to your collection. The HE60 is the god headphone. It sounds ridiculously smooth and natural.

But what you really need is some decent speakers. Even if you sold your HD800s alone and put that towards a decent speaker system, you would have something that would utterly destroy all your headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ummm, been there, done that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, if I were to go estat, I'd prolly start with a Koss ESP 950.....slow and easy. Besides, I enjoy having fun with the various can and DAC combos.....


Get these and have him bundle the energizer. I promise you you will be selling a lot of your headphones after this.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/764834/fs-stax-airbow-sr-sc1-modified-sr-404-optional-srd-7

Edit: Holy crap I am finding all sorts of rare stuff today.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/766631/jolida-glass-fx-dac-iii#post_11603887


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey folks, been awhile!

Wanted to pop in and say I grabbed a Sansa Clip+ recently, haven't rockboxed it yet but damn am I impressed with this little thing! It gets a bit tinny at high volume, but other than that it really outdoes my iphone 5s in terms of sound quality. Does wonders with my Pioneer SE-A1000s, and I'm pretty pumped to see how it matches up with some DT990s


----------



## SLOWION

So after trying the HyperX Cloud II I had to give these a try - ASTRO A40 headset





Better than the Cloud II's but I still want a nice pair of open back headphones

Also a quick review/overview on them


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> So after trying the HyperX Cloud II I had to give these a try - ASTRO A40 headset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than the Cloud II's but I still want a nice pair of open back headphones
> 
> Also a quick review/overview on them


I have some A40s that I got back in 2010 (I think). I don't think I've touched them in at least 1.5-2 years. It sounds like Astro has changed this since, but from what I remember of them, there was so little bass that I could hardly stand to use them once I heard some decent headphones. My Audioengine A2+ have better low frequency response than my A40s and thats saying something. Unfortunately, as much as I would like to sell them, I would feel pretty bad doing so. My grandparents bought them for me as a gift back in high school and ask me now and then if I still use them. So, for now, they will continue to collect dust in my closet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey folks, been awhile!
> 
> Wanted to pop in and say I grabbed a Sansa Clip+ recently, haven't rockboxed it yet but damn am I impressed with this little thing! It gets a bit tinny at high volume, but other than that it really outdoes my iphone 5s in terms of sound quality. Does wonders with my Pioneer SE-A1000s, and I'm pretty pumped to see how it matches up with some DT990s


The Clip+ is an amazing product for the price. I used one until I upgraded to my current FiiO X3.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The Clip+ is an amazing product for the price. I used one until I upgraded to my current FiiO X3.


It really is, I can't believe the output given what I paid for it! I had my doubts after doing the research and most audiophiles claimed Clip+, or a Fiio, Colorfly, or Cowon given the massive price gap, but it really is the proper option if you aren't ready to drop a bundle on a DAP.


----------



## koc6

Cant be more happy


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant be more happy


Congratz! LCD-XC right?


----------



## koc6

Thank you sir, yes its LCD-XC.


----------



## phillyd

If I were to endgame right now I'd get the Mr. Speakers Ether, the Yggdrasil and I'm not sure what amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If I were to endgame right now I'd get the Mr. Speakers Ether, the Yggdrasil and I'm not sure what amp.


The amp you have right now for headphones is already basically GG.

There are a number of small improvements you can make, and then after that you can pretty much rekt any commercially available headphone amp.

Everything else I can think of is not technically a headphone amp. They are all either preamps that you can jerry rig to be a headphone amp, or they are speaker amps that you will have to adapt over to headphones.

But as far as plain headphone amps go, you really can't do much better. I think once you get yourself a proper dac and some better cables you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## Zillerella

I have a question.

Just bhought the Schiit 2 uber stack and so far I love it. Im using a DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm with them.
Should I use low or high gain for them. I don't know which is better (is there a different other than its louder?)

Is also want to try some open headphones. Which pair of cans go well with the schiit stack?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> Just bhought the Schiit 2 uber stack and so far I love it. Im using a DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm with them.
> Should I use low or high gain for them. I don't know which is better (is there a different other than its louder?)
> 
> Is also want to try some open headphones. Which pair of cans go well with the schiit stack?


Low gain is generally for IEM and low impedance, high sensitivity headphones, so for something at 80 ohm, I would try high gain first. It might be really loud, so make sure to start your volume knob low and increase it slowly to what you want.

As for your other question, it really depends on what sound signature you want and what purpose the headphones will be for as well as budget and regional availability.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> As for your other question, it really depends on what sound signature you want and what purpose the headphones will be for as well as budget and regional availability.


Budget isnt an issue, but using them for music/gaming.
I like some bass, but not to much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Budget isnt an issue, but using them for music/gaming.
> I like some bass, but not to much.


I see you live in Denmark, where do you typically order from so I can check what is available to you? Also, do you have any audio shops that allow for greater selections?


----------



## Zillerella

http://www.4sound.dk/studie/hovedtelefoner
https://www.hifiklubben.dk/hovedtelefoner/
Budget is around 2-2,5k danish crones
Probaly the only audiophile stores.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Out of those options, I would recommend either the Beyer DT880 or Sennheiser HD600 at your price range and the options provided by the sites you linked. AKG Q702 would probably be better for gaming, but it's bass is on the lighter side.


----------



## Zillerella

What about the HD650? What the difference between those and HD600?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> What about the HD650? What the difference between those and HD600?


HD600: A bit more pronounced and accurate treble, more airy and accurately presented sound, slightly less bass, less pronounced midrange, more overall balance
HD650: A bit more bass, trebles are more rolled off so less fatiguing for some i the long run though also slightly less accurate due to a more laid back presentation of sound, lush midrange, more "colored"


----------



## eNemy-

Hello,
Completely clueless future-buyer here who needs guidance.
I listen to a lot of music and have always had used low-level Sennheiser MX series. Wanna try over-ear ones now.
It's like for %50 music and %50 gaming. My budget is around 100AUD (~80USD).
I'm gonna be using it outside and I kinda travel a lot so I don't wanna disturb anyone though I don't listen too loud.
And I play FPS games so I need something that is gonna help me with positioning and I need it to be kinda very comfortable after long hours.
I have been reading reviews and guides for like last 3 hours and I feel like I'm getting more and more indecisive by every minute.
Any suggestions?
Oh and I prefer the ones with detachable cables.
And there is a sale on Creative's website. CAL2 is 130AUD.
And I'm going to Korea in two weeks so if it is gonna be cheaper, I can buy it there.
And the end!


----------



## twerk

Can someone recommend me a new desk headphone stand please. I got a new desk and my Sennheiser clip stand doesn't fit anymore









I like the Woo Audio ones but I don't think they are available in the UK. Nothing too expensive please.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Can someone recommend me a new desk headphone stand please. I got a new desk and my Sennheiser clip stand doesn't fit anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Woo Audio ones but I don't think they are available in the UK. Nothing too expensive please.


http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Technology-EBA01-Aluminum-Headphone/dp/B00KONCCNG
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-eba01-aluminum-luxury-headphones-stand-for-2-headphones


----------



## twerk

Thanks a lot! I'll probably pick up the black one once Scan or Amazon stock it.


----------



## Gilles3000

The right driver on my AKG 7XX's just stopped working, I guess they had to cut corners somewhere...









Has anyone had experience with AKG's costumer service? How good is it?


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

I've been giving it a lot of thought and would like to try this following setup:

foobar -> ifi Micro DSD -> Project Ember/Polaris -> HE-400i

Does anyone have any familiarity with this setup? I had heard that the Micro DSD is a good match for the HE-400i, but this chain would introduce a dedicated amp to the equation. Any comments would be greatly appreciated.









The HE-400i's are already in my possession so I guess I should join the club.


----------



## Zillerella

Fail... Wrong thread.
I guess that World of Tanks is off topic in here


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> WOOOOOOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now my LTTB is sold and bhought T54 LT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Big Pictures!


Wrong thread I am guessing? Either way, congratulations (if that was a good thing).


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Wrong thread I am guessing? Either way, congratulations (if that was a good thing). thumb.gif


You don't see all the medals?!








Wrong thread yes, my bad. Was a bit to fast.


----------



## liquidzoo

Just had my Grado's woodied. Falling in love with them all over again!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Just had my Grado's woodied. Falling in love with them all over again!


So beautiful! Very nice work man!


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So beautiful! Very nice work man!


Thanks!

Though I can't claim credit for the work. I picked out the wood and shipped it to Clint at YewWoodWorks and had him turn them for me. He did a fantastic job (I picked the design and the screen).

East Indian Rosewood for the cups and that plug. Plug is drilled out to allow for an 8 cable braid when I decide to recable them (want to stay with the same 8-wire design that the 225s already have).


----------



## Spork13

Has anyone tried these, in the "troubadors" range?
https://men.brandsexclusive.com.au/amazing-sound---incredible-purpose
Look pretty - but is the sound good, or ****ty?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Though I can't claim credit for the work. I picked out the wood and shipped it to Clint at YewWoodWorks and had him turn them for me. He did a fantastic job (I picked the design and the screen).
> 
> East Indian Rosewood for the cups and that plug. Plug is drilled out to allow for an 8 cable braid when I decide to recable them (want to stay with the same 8-wire design that the 225s already have).


Either way, it looks amazing! What sort of cabling did you use?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is a Bifrost Uber worth upgrading from a first gen ODAC?


----------



## pez

All I can say is that I'm loving my Bifrost Uber







. I have no experience with the ODAC :/.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Either way, it looks amazing! What sort of cabling did you use?


Current cabling is the stock 8-strand. Will be replaced (eventually) by a custom 8-strand. Probably Mogami 2893 or 2799 sleeved in paracord.

That will come after my vacation and after I finish the cable job on 2 new removable cables for my DT770s.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Is a Bifrost Uber worth upgrading from a first gen ODAC?


I would say yes, definitely. I upgraded from an Audioengine D3 to a Micromega MyDAC, and noticed a decent increase in detail and soundstage depth with my HD800s and Nuforce HA200. So I guess it depends if you think your equipment chain is up to the task of revealing the increased detail. Don't expect the change to be night and day though, or you might be disappointed. I'm sure the change will be noticeable though, it's an even larger upgrade than I did and I would say it was worth it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I would say yes, definitely. I upgraded from an Audioengine D3 to a Micromega MyDAC, and noticed a decent increase in detail and soundstage depth with my HD800s and Nuforce HA200. So I guess it depends if you think your equipment chain is up to the task of revealing the increased detail. Don't expect the change to be night and day though, or you might be disappointed. I'm sure the change will be noticeable though, it's an even larger upgrade than I did and I would say it was worth it.


Hmm.. well I picked up a Peachtree DacITX for $170 so I will see how I like that first.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The guy who'd modded my Denon with HFM sockets has sent me some pics, I'm pretty happy with what I'm seeing. I'd had him terminate the original D7000 cable with HFM plugs as the cable itself is pretty good quality.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The guy who'd modded my Denon with HFM sockets has sent me some pics, I'm pretty happy with what I'm seeing. I'd had him terminate the original D7000 cable with HFM plugs as the cable itself is pretty good quality.


Looks good







. I personally would've gone with a different connector than Hifiman though, when I had my HE400's I always felt like the cable nuts (I think this is the correct word, the part that twists to connect securely) were going to break. I never abused them and rarely removed the cable, but I always felt like I would strip the thread or something.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I personally would've gone with a different connector than Hifiman though, when I had my HE400's I always felt like the cable nuts (I think this is the correct word, the part that twists to connect securely) were going to break. I never abused them and rarely removed the cable, but I always felt like I would strip the thread or something.


I'd wanted something like the 2.5mm socket that is used in the HD700, but was advised by the gurus at HeadFi to go with the HiFiMan instead. The HFM sockets fit into the holes on the D2k and D7k w/o any need to mod, I was told that to use the HD700 socket type, the hole may need to be enlarged, as well as some mods may be necessary for the socket to fit into space behind the driver/transducer. Consulted the cable mod guy and he'd to agree with the use of the HFM sockets.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd wanted something like the 2.5mm socket that is used in the HD700, but was advised by the gurus at HeadFi to go with the HiFiMan instead. The HFM sockets fit into the holes on the D2k and D7k w/o any need to mod, I was told that to use the HD700 socket type, the hole may need to be enlarged, as well as some mods may be necessary for the socket to fit into space behind the driver/transducer. Consulted the cable mod guy and he'd to agree with the use of the HFM sockets.


Oh makes sense, that explains why all the Denons with detachable cables that I've seen have Hifiman connectors... LOL







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My T50RP mod kit and comfort band arrived today, and despite feeling down about my K812, I decided to perk myself up by working on my T50RP. Seriously, with the comfort band in place (pretty comfortable now, for me anyway), and the MrSpeakers Alpha Pads in place, the comfort level of this basic can is, to me, right up there with some of my more comfortable cans, though it's a little heavier now. Under the 'hood', I'd used some of the black plasticine like clay to shore up the insides of the cups, adding those foam like dampeners on top of them, like a mod I'd seen in HeadFi. Now, the bass is a little tighter, and treble not too bright.....needs perhaps a little more fine tuning, but as it is, it's even more enjoyable to listen to now. Now I get the hoopla over the T50RP over at HeadFi.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The Creative X7 looks intriguing.


----------



## ThinJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The Creative X7 looks intriguing.


It does seem like a really interesting all in one type solution.

It's up on Massdrop right now actually. I'm currently kind of arguing with myself.

I already have a a Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2.

The only thing I'd _really_ get out of the X7 is the ability to use any of my several pairs of passive bookshelf speakers instead of my active monitors if say the amp ever dies in one of them, but then I'd be forcing bookshelves not designed for it into nearfield listening and blah blah blah etc.

The X7 seems to be an interesting piece of kit though. Maybe one of the best attempts at an all-in-one device of its type in that price range?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinJ*
> 
> It does seem like a really interesting all in one type solution.
> 
> It's up on Massdrop right now actually. I'm currently kind of arguing with myself.
> 
> I already have a a Bifrost Uber/Asgard 2.
> 
> The only thing I'd _really_ get out of the X7 is the ability to use any of my several pairs of passive bookshelf speakers instead of my active monitors if say the amp ever dies in one of them, but then I'd be forcing bookshelves not designed for it into nearfield listening and blah blah blah etc.
> 
> The X7 seems to be an interesting piece of kit though. Maybe one of the best attempts at an all-in-one device of its type in that price range?


It's basically a compact pyramid looking receiver that also provides sound card functionality. There aren't many all purpose products like this on an audiophile level, so hard to tell. Reviews for the actual SQ (important part for us) seems pretty positive.


----------



## phillyd

Got The Beatles discography in 24/96. Been enjoying that lately. I was never a big fan of The Beatles, but my friend got one of the stereo remaster rerelease Help! vinyls and I definitely gained a new appreciated of them. I've been on a binge lately. It's wonderful!


----------



## pez

Wow, that X7 does look intriguing. Mic input, too. AND A HEADPHONE STAND?!

But seriously....it'd have to be serious for me to consider giving up my setup. I already have enough driver issues with my Creative card now.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wow, that X7 does look intriguing. Mic input, too. AND A HEADPHONE STAND?!
> 
> But seriously....it'd have to be serious for me to consider giving up my setup. I already have enough driver issues with my Creative card now.


From what I hear the headphone stand is a complete joke as it bends from the weight if the headphones are not made of cotton candy. Although they may have fixed the issue.


----------



## pez

If so, and they leave it like that, it'll be the dumbest flaw I've ever seen. The Senns are pretty light headphones, but IIRC, even the popular AKG Kxx are fairly weighty.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If so, and they leave it like that, it'll be the dumbest flaw I've ever seen. The Senns are pretty light headphones, but IIRC, even the popular AKG Kxx are fairly weighty.


At least Fidelio X2 and Nad Viso HP50 were too much for X7 that was bought 3 months ago.
Although the owner most likely didn't test the HP50 with the stand as his primary headphones were the X2.


----------



## pez

Yeah, and I hang two pairs of headphones, so I'd prefer it to at least be able to manager that. Either way, I'm still sticking out my Schiity stack







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought a Fiio X3 II because I want a DAP that can play DSD files, I'll be getting a Senn IE800 to complement it....


Also collected my ATH-W5000 while I was out, it's a beaut though it has a few minor scuff marks (can live with them), nice bass boost with pretty high treble energy as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bought a Fiio X3 II because I want a DAP that can play DSD files, I'll be getting a Senn IE800 to complement it....
> 
> 
> Also collected my ATH-W5000 while I was out, it's a beaut though it has a few minor scuff marks (can live with them), nice bass boost with pretty high treble energy as well.


I have the X3ii too! I mostly like the way it sounds, though it can be a bit colorless.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Yeah, it's pretty neutral, isn't it? Anyway, got tired of my HD800, whenever I put it on, I find myself focusing on sound rather than music, dunno why, I seem to be more analytical when I have it on. Anyway, an opportunity to swap it for the Grado PS1000 presented itself and I jumped on it.....fast becoming a Grado fanboy.

Here it is next to the GS1000i, love 'em!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am definitely enjoying my Peachtree DacITX. Compared to the ODAC, it seems a tad warmer and definitely is more detailed with a more expansive soundstage. The bass also seems to sound more rich and full. I still need to do some blind testing though. For $170, i'd say it was money well spent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am definitely enjoying my Peachtree DacITX. Compared to the ODAC, it seems a tad warmer and definitely is more detailed with a more expansive soundstage. The bass also seems to sound more rich and full. I still need to do some blind testing though. For $170, i'd say it was money well spent.


Oh, something designed by an actual engineer sounds better than something designed by a basement dwelling nerd.....

hmmm what are the odds









The day you get a jolida is the day you realize everything "they" tell you about audio is wrong.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, something designed by an actual engineer sounds better than something designed by a basement dwelling nerd.....
> 
> hmmm what are the odds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The day you get a jolida is the day you realize everything "they" tell you about audio is wrong.


I thought he was an engineer though?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I thought he was an engineer though?


Nah. He calls himself an engineer but he was still largely in school.

And clearly anyone who thinks class D amplification can rival class A in terms of signal integrity should be laughed out of the field.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey M50 owners! Massdrop has the velour pads for $20 right now!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah. He calls himself an engineer but he was still largely in school.
> 
> And clearly anyone who thinks class D amplification can rival class A in terms of signal integrity should be laughed out of the field.


Didn't know this, thanks!


----------



## mikeaj

I didn't exactly follow that closely, but nobody's ever seen the guy, right? He claimed to have worked on pro audio as a designer; others claim other things I guess? Actual qualifications are not that interesting, regardless. The obsession with finding out who he was and what his _ulterior motives_ (gasp?) might have been always seemed pretty creepy and strangely vindictive to me. The designs and ideas speak for themselves, though neither design was exactly groundbreaking and could have been done by a number of people who cared to just do things the basic way rather than reinvent the wheel poorly. The point was always more that most audiophile-targeted gear is bunk, rather than his stuff being works of genius.

When JDSLabs revisited the ODAC with the codesigner, Yoyodyne, with some different hardware and parts used, John Seaber and co. were able to make some improvements, mainly to reliability but also to specs:
http://blog.jdslabs.com/?p=1003

And that is the hope, right, that somebody doing the design as a job could iterate on an existing product designed by a hobbyist and improve it? (upgrades to existing designs being common in actual audio products from companies)

The claim there would be that the differences in sound quality are below human auditory thresholds, but it's up for you to precisely volume match and judge for yourselves.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Just had a pair of HD598s ordered for me as an early birthday present cos they're on Amazon France for what works out about £95 posted


----------



## phillyd

As good as the Momentum 2.0's are, I'm getting the open-can itch. Might sell and get a pair of HD600's until I can retry the EL-8's or maybe afford the HE-560's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I modded the crappy pads on my K553 Pro with some Brainwavz HM5 pads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my, those pads look nice and plush. Any particular change to the sound? I'm asking because I wouldn't mind potentially trying out something new on my K712's...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh my, those pads look nice and plush.


Yup! Memory foam velour rocks! I lost a bit of bass with them, but the sound is a lot more open and airy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yup! Memory foam velour rocks! I lost a bit of bass with them, but the sound is a lot more open and airy.


Definitely good to hear. I might look into picking up a pair for my pair of M50S headphones (the original version, with straight cable). Seems the Velour pads aren't in the Amazon.ca shop though, but thankfully the Amazon.com one does ^_^ Oh, they have the red velour ones in the Canadian shop, hrmm.... Tempting. Also tempting to consider some of their IEMs since I kind of want a reasonable pair for out and about, but the ones that came with my HTC ONE M8 totally dig into my ears after a while, but it looks like the Brainwavz ones wouldn't.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to hear. I might look into picking up a pair for my pair of M50S headphones (the original version, with straight cable). Seems the Velour pads aren't in the Amazon.ca shop though, but thankfully the Amazon.com one does ^_^ Oh, they have the red velour ones in the Canadian shop, hrmm.... Tempting. Also tempting to consider some of their IEMs since I kind of want a reasonable pair for out and about, but the ones that came with my HTC ONE M8 totally dig into my ears after a while, but it looks like the Brainwavz ones wouldn't.


Personally, I use a pair of PFE 232 and they are the lightest IEM's I ever had.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh yeah, the pads also move the K553's further away from the ears.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I use a pair of PFE 232 and they are the lightest IEM's I ever had.


I don't quite think I'm willing to drop that kind of cash on a pair of IEMs to see whether properly designed IEMs or not will work for me. I won't lie - I loved the isolation the ones that came with my phone had, but they dug into certain parts of my ear. Sound wasn't bad, and it let me understand why a number of people like them though... Oh, and by gawds, the cord on stock HTC ones are short, I can barely even have my phone in my pocket before the wire was tight!


----------



## KSIMP88

Finally found these. I was gone for 5 months, and just finished moving to a new place.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys. I'm ready to dive into the world of good entry-level audio.

I'm thinking of buying the Xonar DGX with either the ATH-AD700X or the HD 558s. I want to keep my purchase under $200 and comfort is the most important thing to me.

Which one would you guys recommend? They are the same price on Amazon. ($120)

Is the DGX an optimal sound card for those two headphones?

What other sound card or headphone recommendations would you guys give?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm ready to dive into the world of good entry-level audio.
> 
> I'm thinking of buying the Xonar DGX with either the ATH-AD700X or the HD 558s. I want to keep my purchase under $200 and comfort is the most important thing to me.
> 
> Which one would you guys recommend? They are the same price on Amazon. ($120)
> 
> Is the DGX an optimal sound card for those two headphones?
> 
> What other sound card or headphone recommendations would you guys give?


Both headphones are extremely comfort so it all comes down to sound preference. AD700x have very little bass and sparkly treble. Bass heads would probably consider it nonexistent. HD558 has more bass and is a much better sounding headphones IMO. The AD700x has a bigger soundstage though, making it better for gaming that relies on positional sound. The Philips SHP9500 is also a pair of pretty nice headphones in the sub-$200 price range IMO.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Both headphones are extremely comfort so it all comes down to sound preference. AD700x have very little bass and sparkly treble. Bass heads would probably consider it nonexistent. HD558 has more bass and is a much better sounding headphones IMO. The AD700x has a bigger soundstage though, making it better for gaming that relies on positional sound. The Philips SHP9500 is also a pair of pretty nice headphones in the sub-$200 price range IMO.


Thanks for the help OC'ing Noob!

Would the SHP9500s be a better value at $70 than the 558s at $115? The reviews for the Philips say that they are great for the money but most of them bought them for $60 at Massdrop. The reviews say they are comfortable but I can't find any comparisons between the comfortability of the 558s and the Philips. The 558s seem more comfortable but I don't know if it's worth an extra $45.

Also, is the sound card ok for these types of headphones? (DGX)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Thanks for the help OC'ing Noob!
> 
> Would the SHP9500s be a better value at $70 than the 558s at $115? The reviews for the Philips say that they are great for the money but most of them bought them for $60 at Massdrop. The reviews say they are comfortable but I can't find any comparisons between the comfortability of the 558s and the Philips. The 558s seem more comfortable but I don't know if it's worth an extra $45.
> 
> Also, is the sound card ok for these types of headphones? (DGX)


It honestly again comes down to sound preference. The HD558 sounds more warm and full and after the foam mod, it has more bass. Both being stock however, the SHP9500 has more pronounced trebles and better mid-bass slam. Is the HD558 "better" than the SHP9500? I would say it is by a tad bit. Is that improvement worth $45? Unfortunately, only you can decide that. IMO, the SHP9500 sounds way better than the AD700x. All three headphones will work for your sound card.


----------



## Calbert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It honestly again comes down to sound preference. The HD558 sounds more warm and full and after the foam mod, it has more bass. Both being stock however, the SHP9500 has more pronounced trebles and better mid-bass slam. Is the HD558 "better" than the SHP9500? I would say it is by a tad bit. Is that improvement worth $45? Unfortunately, only you can decide that. IMO, the SHP9500 sounds way better than the AD700x. All three headphones will work for your sound card.


These 3 cans are all good, AD700/AD700x are more focus on instruments and female vocals (common trait of ATH stuff), they are excellent for those type of music, but does not handle other genres well.

HD558 and SHP9500 are more "general purpose" and can handle most stuff reasonably well.

More on ATH cans (snake oil warning)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Some people say ATH cans sound godly when driven by high-end class A amps (something like a p1u). Although I partly agree that some ATH cans sounds like they were not getting enough power (lack of warmth and lack of bass body), I don't think this can be "fixed".


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I'm thinking of getting an nice pair of headphones which fit my 100 dollars or less budget.

Thought?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an nice pair of headphones which fit my 100 dollars or less budget.
> 
> Thought?


Are you asking if you should get the Apple In-Ear headphones? If so, no a million times over. Can you let us know the following:

- Willing to buy used?
- What sort of music do you like?
- Where will you be using them?
- Does sound isolation matter?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an nice pair of headphones which fit my 100 dollars or less budget.
> 
> Thought?


That is an IEM... Are you looking for IEM or headphones?
Edit: ninjas everywhere.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> That is an IEM... Are you looking for IEM or headphones?
> Edit: ninjas everywhere.


That's because OC'ing trains ninjas.... IN HIS SLEEP!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's because OC'ing trains ninjas.... IN HIS SLEEP!


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting an nice pair of headphones which fit my 100 dollars or less budget.
> 
> Thought?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you asking if you should get the Apple In-Ear headphones? If so, no a million times over. Can you let us know the following:
> 
> - Willing to buy used?
> - What sort of music do you like?
> - Where will you be using them?
> - Does sound isolation matter?
Click to expand...

Well I mainly use iTunes so I thought apple brand would be the most compatible? I will mainly use the at the coffee shop, for my phone, and at the house. I listen to Indie Rock mainly, bands like Alt-J, Beach House, Grizzly Bear, and Father John Misty.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Well I mainly use iTunes so I thought apple brand would be the most compatible? I will mainly use the at the coffee shop, for my phone, and at the house. I listen to Indie Rock mainly, bands like Alt-J, Beach House, Grizzly Bear, and Father John Misty.


Shure SE215 is on sale at Massdrop for 3 more hours for a good price and works well with bass. If you want something that has an inline remote for iOS, let me know please.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

I looked at those and from the picture they look kind of cheap. I went ahead and ordered the ones from apple. Thanks though I just needed a pair ASAP.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I looked at those and from the picture they look kind of cheap. I went ahead and ordered the ones from apple. Thanks though I just needed a pair ASAP.


The SE215 are actually one of the best IEM's IMO for $100 or cheaper. Best of luck though. Hope you enjoy your purchase!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> I looked at those and from the picture they look kind of cheap. I went ahead and ordered the ones from apple. Thanks though I just needed a pair ASAP.


I think you need to redefine your ideas of cheap looking! I would have suggested these http://www.rha-audio.com/ca/ma750i.html


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I think you need to redefine your ideas of cheap looking! I would have suggested these http://www.rha-audio.com/ca/ma750i.html


I would also recommend any of the other IEMs that are in the headphonelist recommendations.
Shure vs Apple


----------



## phillyd

It's amazing for people to ask for help and then ignore it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's amazing for people to ask for help and then ignore it.


*shrugs* It is what it is. I can only hope she enjoys her purchase and keep helping people who need help going forward.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's amazing for people to ask for help and then ignore it.


Hey, it's still better than those guys who come in and ask if the *product that they already bought* is any good.
And then they get angry/start to argue if we say that the product sucks.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> It's amazing for people to ask for help and then ignore it.


I know, I see it in threads all the time. Tsk..at least be thankful to those who took the time to help. But its has become a common thing, so whatever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Hey, it's still better than those guys who come in and ask if the *product that they already bought* is any good.
> And then they get angry/start to argue if we say that the product sucks.


LOL. This does appear true most of the time!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *shrugs* It is what it is. I can only hope she enjoys her purchase and keep helping people who need help going forward.


Was guilty of this once, asked for help as to what dac to go with the HD800.....was advised to get an O2+ ODAC (IIRC) but decided to go with an iFi iDSD Micro instead. But, the guy who'd recommended it to me took it personal and was kept hounding me and insulting me for not listening to his 'sagely' advice. Got to the point I gave up going to the audio sub-forum there altogether.

I see you guys are pretty damn good about this, I don't get the attitude of those so-called audio gurus would act like it was a personal affront when you decide not to listen to them. I'd run into such an 'audio guru' when I first got into audio,he even had the gall to say that because he's an 'audio guru', we were obliged to listen to his advice since, well, he was an 'audio' guru in that sub-forum and his advice carried more 'weight'........








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Hey, it's still better than those guys who come in and ask if the *product that they already bought* is any good.
> And then they get angry/start to argue if we say that the product sucks.


LOL, yeah, seen those kind of threads many a times......the OP's would throw a hissyfit when told his/her choice of purchase was not the wisest of choice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Was guilty of this once, asked for help as to what dac to go with the HD800.....was advised to get an O2+ ODAC (IIRC) but decided to go with an iFi iDSD Micro instead. *But, the guy who'd recommended it to me took it personal and was kept hounding me and insulting me for not listening to his 'sagely' advice. Got to the point I gave up going to the audio sub-forum there altogether.*
> 
> I see you guys are pretty damn good about this, I don't get the attitude of those so-called audio gurus would act like it was a personal affront when you decide not to listen to them. I'd run into such an 'audio guru' when I first got into audio,he even had the gall to say that because he's an 'audio guru', we were obliged to listen to his advice since, well, he was an 'audio' guru in that sub-forum and his advice carried more 'weight'........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, yeah, seen those kind of threads many a times......the OP's would throw a hissyfit when told his/her choice of purchase was not the wisest of choice.


Yeah... I really don't think any of us would do that, at least I hope not. Advice is advice and one will either listen to it or not.







Besides, what kind of audiophiles would we be if we waste time hounding someone instead of jamming to a favorite track?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yeah... I really don't think any of us would do that, at least I hope not. Advice is advice and one will either listen to it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, what kind of audiophiles would we be if we waste time hounding someone instead of jamming to a favorite track?


I really wish all the guys in our forum always remember this! We're here to offer advice (and not take things personal) and enjoy music!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hey guys, the Philips SHP9500 headphones are available again for $49 on Newegg which IMO is an absolute steal!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Has anyone had any experience with one of these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A2QMAI2?colid=1WPCUC55FURCM&coliid=IN5J1J7FLARMN&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl


----------



## phillyd

Listed my Momentum 2.0's. They're great but I haven't used portable headphones once since I've gotten em. I'd rather have a pair of HD600/650 or just cash to save up and get some planars.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with one of these? http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00A2QMAI2?colid=1WPCUC55FURCM&coliid=IN5J1J7FLARMN&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl


I've heard mixed reviews. @Tjj226 Angel might have some valuable input.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Listed my Momentum 2.0's. They're great but I haven't used portable headphones once since I've gotten em. I'd rather have a pair of HD600/650 or just cash to save up and get some planars.
> I've heard mixed reviews. @Tjj226 Angel might have some valuable input.


Cool thanks

I just got these - instantly in love even without a decent amp for them. Hopefully in the next few months I'm getting a bonus from work so gonna give myself £250 to maybe spend on a new DAC and amp


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Listed my Momentum 2.0's. They're great but I haven't used portable headphones once since I've gotten em. I'd rather have a pair of HD600/650 or just cash to save up and get some planars.
> I've heard mixed reviews. @Tjj226 Angel might have some valuable input.


Mmmmm nahhh.

Not for beyerdynamics at least.

I would simply sell the modi and get the modi 2. That way you will not have USB noise in your power and in your signal path.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmm nahhh.
> 
> Not for beyerdynamics at least.
> 
> I would simply sell the modi and get the modi 2. That way you will not have USB noise in your power and in your signal path.


It's for HD598s, get the modi 2 and stick with the magni? No matter what I need to get the modi 2 because I don't have a DAC at all at the moment besides my E07K
I think I'll just see how it goes with the m&m stack with the 598s and decide if I want something different later


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> It's for HD598s, get the modi 2 and stick with the magni? No matter what I need to get the modi 2 because I don't have a DAC at all at the moment besides my E07K
> I think I'll just see how it goes with the m&m stack with the 598s and decide if I want something different later


In my experience, the 5 series Sennheisers play well with solid state amps.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> In my experience, the 5 series Sennheisers play well with solid state amps.


Oh that's cool - At the moment they sound good with my E07K and Yamaha RX-V567 receiver. I miss being able to use my Magni, it sits on my desk looking at me, teasing


----------



## OC'ing Noob

AKG K553's available again on Massdrop!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> It's for HD598s, get the modi 2 and stick with the magni? No matter what I need to get the modi 2 because I don't have a DAC at all at the moment besides my E07K
> I think I'll just see how it goes with the m&m stack with the 598s and decide if I want something different later


Yeah, thats what I would do to keep costs down.

HOWEVER, you are in a special case where you live in an area where lots of people are trying to get rid of their old tube amps.

I would just buy an old tube amp for like 50 pounds. Take it to a shop and swap out all the old capacitors. Wire up a simple speaker amp to headphone converter, and it will probably be the best damn headphone amp that you will have ever heard.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, thats what I would do to keep costs down.
> 
> HOWEVER, you are in a special case where you live in an area where lots of people are trying to get rid of their old tube amps.
> 
> I would just buy an old tube amp for like 50 pounds. Take it to a shop and swap out all the old capacitors. Wire up a simple speaker amp to headphone converter, and it will probably be the best damn headphone amp that you will have ever heard.


I'd have no idea what to look for if going that route, I've never seen old tube amps for sale and I've never wired anything before. Besides patch panels


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> I'd have no idea what to look for if going that route, I've never seen old tube amps for sale and I've never wired anything before. Besides patch panels


Pretty much anything would work to be honest.

Dynakit amd heathkit amps are fairly easy to come by and I have bough quite a few for less than 60 USD.

I mean pretty much any tube speaker amp made by the US or by England is gonna sound better than schiit.

People want to get rid of vintage amps for a number of reasons. After a while the electrolytic capacitors can dry up and sound kinda muddy, potentiometers can get really dirty and mess with the signal, fuses can blow.

If you clean them up and give a little tlc, they can easily be brought back to their former glory.


----------



## twerk

My SilverStone headphone stand just arrived. I must say I'm very impressed.

The build quality is top notch, very thick pieces of aluminium and not that expensive compared to alternative options.


----------



## Blze001

I guess I can finally join this club!

I have two listening setups, nothing even remotely on the level of you guys, but a massive improvement when compared to what I was using a few months ago.

At work I'm using a 5.5g iPod Classic running Rockbox so I can use FLAC and other formats, a cMoyBB kit I built, and AKG-550 headphones. Needless to say, it's a dramatic improvement over my old setup (cellphone and $30 SOL earbuds). I'm pretty satisfied with this as my "portable" setup.

My home setup hasn't been upgraded much at all, it's a DSS2 connected with an optical cable and a pair of Turtle Beach X12s. The biggest upgrade I've given those are Brainwavz ear cups... which were an incredible improvement over the stock pads. Both comfort AND sound got a massive boost with those $13 pads. Next on my list is a nice tube amp for when I bring the AKGs home.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I guess I can finally join this club!
> 
> I have two listening setups, nothing even remotely on the level of you guys, but a massive improvement when compared to what I was using a few months ago.
> 
> At work I'm using a 5.5g iPod Classic running Rockbox so I can use FLAC and other formats, a cMoyBB kit I built, and AKG-550 headphones. Needless to say, it's a dramatic improvement over my old setup (cellphone and $30 SOL earbuds). I'm pretty satisfied with this as my "portable" setup.
> 
> My home setup hasn't been upgraded much at all, it's a DSS2 connected with an optical cable and a pair of Turtle Beach X12s. The biggest upgrade I've given those are Brainwavz ear cups... which were an incredible improvement over the stock pads. Both comfort AND sound got a massive boost with those $13 pads. Next on my list is a nice tube amp for when I bring the AKGs home.


That's actually a very solid setup. I am curious as to why you are still using the X12 over the K550 at home though. Is it because of the mic? Do you prefer the way the X12 sounds over the K550? Is there another reason? Just wondering out of curiosity.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's actually a very solid setup. I am curious as to why you are still using the X12 over the K550 at home though. Is it because of the mic? Do you prefer the way the X12 sounds over the K550? Is there another reason? Just wondering out of curiosity.


Two reasons.
- First is indeed the mic, I play online games a ton and chat with friends online all the time.
- Second is because the AKGs and cMoy usually stay locked in my desk at work, saves me from having to carry them back and forth a lot. When I do have them at home and I'm just listening to music, the setup is usually computer -> DSS2 -> cMoyBB -> AKGs.

That said, the X12s are surprisingly good sounding cans for being $50 gaming ones. They have gobs more bass than the AKGs and the mids/highs are... there. For gun fire, explosions, and dubstep, they're awesome!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Two reasons.
> - First is indeed the mic, I play online games a ton and chat with friends online all the time.
> - Second is because the AKGs and cMoy usually stay locked in my desk at work, saves me from having to carry them back and forth a lot. When I do have them at home and I'm just listening to music, the setup is usually computer -> DSS2 -> cMoyBB -> AKGs.
> 
> That said, the X12s are surprisingly good sounding cans for being $50 gaming ones. They have gobs more bass than the AKGs and the mids/highs are... there. For gun fire, explosions, and dubstep, they're awesome!


Ah OK, figured it was something like that. Yeah, AKG headphones aren't know for their bass response. The K545 is a lot better on the lower end.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Two reasons.
> - First is indeed the mic, I play online games a ton and chat with friends online all the time.
> - Second is because the AKGs and cMoy usually stay locked in my desk at work, saves me from having to carry them back and forth a lot. When I do have them at home and I'm just listening to music, the setup is usually computer -> DSS2 -> cMoyBB -> AKGs.
> 
> That said, the X12s are surprisingly good sounding cans for being $50 gaming ones. They have gobs more bass than the AKGs and the mids/highs are... there. For gun fire, explosions, and dubstep, they're awesome!


You could always grab a good pair of cans for at home and toss a modmic on it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> You could always grab a good pair of cans for at home and toss a modmic on it.


I plan on doing that eventually, but no need to spend the money while the X12s are still working fine. I did manage to crack the plastic on the head-band a few weeks ago when I got infuriated with a GTA race, so we'll see how long the ducttape repair lasts...









Yeah, the AKGs don't have a ton of bass, but while I enjoy a nice thump now and then, too much bass can get tiring. The AKGs are wonderfully balanced with my amp's bass-boost enabled and I can listen to them all day long.

Near future, I'm thinking about upgrading the opamp in my cMoy and doing the SD card mod for my iPod.


----------



## Calbert

If you like the AKG, there's now the ones that says "made in China" instead of "made in Austria".

These are not fake ones and some only cost half as much as the ones which are made in Austria. I've heard that, except k702 65th, everything up to and including k712 have their "made in China" versions, but I was only able to find k701s with "made in China" printed on the side, ~$130USD.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calbert*
> 
> If you like the AKG, there's now the ones that says "made in China" instead of "made in Austria".
> 
> These are not fake ones and some only cost half as much as the ones which are made in Austria. I've heard that, except k702 65th, everything up to and including k712 have their "made in China" versions, but I was only able to find k701s with "made in China" printed on the side, ~$130USD.


I'll keep that in mind. But for home use, I'd like to find a nice set of high-impedance, open back headphones. Partially because I want a nice open-back set, partially because it'll let me justify a tube amp!









I know solid-state amps are more accurate, but tubes sound soooooo good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I really dislike the way the Brainwavz HM5 pads make my K553 sound. I have ordered the following from Ebay and will report back my impressions on these new pads:

- Thick Velour Velvet Ear Pads Cushion
- King Size DIY Bass Plus Soft Ear Pads Cushion
- Replacement PU Leather Earpads Ear Pad Cushions


----------



## phillyd

I hate the HM5 pads. They sounded bad on my HE-300 and they're way too airy of a foam to be comfortable looked great though.

My HD600's arrived at home today! I'll have to wait to try them, as I am in Florida. Here is a picture they sent me after I had them check on the package contents


----------



## twerk

I think I'm going to pick up some HD650's soon and if I do, I think my trusty Magni will need an upgrade, "need" meaning I want a new amp.









Any ideas on solid state vs tube for them? And any recommendations?

I can't spend too much, <£250 preferably. Thank you very much!


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I think I'm going to pick up some HD650's soon and if I do, I think my trusty Magni will need an upgrade, "need" meaning I want a new amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas on solid state vs tube for them? And any recommendations?
> 
> I can't spend too much, <£250 preferably. Thank you very much!


I'm a tube lover and I think that the HD650's play very well with a good set of tubes. If you're willing to search around and buy used you can get an exceptional tube amp in the $150-300 range. If you have a lot of other headphones a solid state amp might be a safer bet.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I'm a tube lover and I think that the HD650's play very well with a good set of tubes. If you're willing to search around and buy used you can get an exceptional tube amp in the $150-300 range. If you have a lot of other headphones a solid state amp might be a safer bet.


Thank you







I'm thinking of staying with Schiit just for aesthetic reasons. If there are no massively better options for the money of course. The Valhalla is very tempting even though it's slightly above budget. Apparently it works like a dream with the HD600/650.


----------



## mikeaj

Do you expect the Magni to not work (if so, why, and in which ways)? Or do you just want to try something new or what?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Do you expect the Magni to not work (if so, why, and in which ways)? Or do you just want to try something new or what?


Just want to try something new. I know the Magni will work but I want to try tubes and a higher end amp. Just furthering the hobby


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just want to try something new. I know the Magni will work but I want to try tubes and a higher end amp. Just furthering the hobby


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-of-DYNACO-Dynakit-Mark-IV-mono-Tube-Amplifiers-GORGEOUS-TESTED-COMPLETE-NR-/231603338933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35eca27eb5

I have one of these. They sound soooooooooo nice.

I think after postage and everything, they would be 300 pounds.

If it is something you are interested in, then let me know. I will teach you how to make the conversion box for headphones.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I really dislike the way the Brainwavz HM5 pads make my K553 sound. I have ordered the following from Ebay and will report back my impressions on these new pads:
> 
> - Thick Velour Velvet Ear Pads Cushion
> - King Size DIY Bass Plus Soft Ear Pads Cushion
> - Replacement PU Leather Earpads Ear Pad Cushions


Please do, especially the King Size DIY ones, those look insanely comfy!

I haven't tried the HM5 pads on my K550s, but I have heard they aren't great for that headset. They really improve the X12s though, but that's kind of to be expected since the X12's factory pads were incredibly cheap and flimsy.

Any of you guys tried building an amp kit from Beezar? The SSMH looks good, but I'm kinda wary of the lack of replacement tubes... even though tubes will last ages if properly cared for, but still. Paranoia.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Please do, especially the King Size DIY ones, those look insanely comfy!
> 
> I haven't tried the HM5 pads on my K550s, but I have heard they aren't great for that headset. They really improve the X12s though, but that's kind of to be expected since the X12's factory pads were incredibly cheap and flimsy.
> 
> Any of you guys tried building an amp kit from Beezar? The SSMH looks good, but I'm kinda wary of the lack of replacement tubes... even though tubes will last ages if properly cared for, but still. Paranoia.


That will probably be the one I try first or second. They remind me of the pads on the Sony XB1000.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Please do, especially the King Size DIY ones, those look insanely comfy!
> 
> I haven't tried the HM5 pads on my K550s, but I have heard they aren't great for that headset. They really improve the X12s though, but that's kind of to be expected since the X12's factory pads were incredibly cheap and flimsy.
> 
> Any of you guys tried building an amp kit from Beezar? The SSMH looks good, but I'm kinda wary of the lack of replacement tubes... even though tubes will last ages if properly cared for, but still. Paranoia.


Yeah, I have, but they seem to have really bizarre issues. The little starving student amp seems to have a issue with blowing mosfets.

Plus, they only sound marginally better than entry level tube amps like the vali.

Let me ask, what is your aprox. budget for an amp?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, I have, but they seem to have really bizarre issues. The little starving student amp seems to have a issue with blowing mosfets.
> 
> Plus, they only sound marginally better than entry level tube amps like the vali.
> 
> Let me ask, what is your aprox. budget for an amp?


<$300. I was looking at the Beezar ones because I like the idea of building my own amp. The only other tube amp in this price range I can find is the Bottlehead Crack, but I've read it doesn't work with low impedance headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> <$300. I was looking at the Beezar ones because I like the idea of building my own amp. The only other tube amp in this price range I can find is the Bottlehead Crack, but I've read it doesn't work with low impedance headphones.


Hmmmmmmmmm

Something you will be legitimately happy with will probably start at 350 bucks.

I am thinking 50 bucks for tubes.

200 power transformer and output transformers.

100 bucks for assorted parts.

After you include shipping and assorted fees..........you are probably closer to 400.

And if you have never soldered anything and you have neither a soldering iron nor solder, then count on it being 500.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Something you will be legitimately happy with will probably start at 350 bucks.
> 
> I am thinking 50 bucks for tubes.
> 
> 200 power transformer and output transformers.
> 
> 100 bucks for assorted parts.
> 
> After you include shipping and assorted fees..........you are probably closer to 400.
> 
> And if you have never soldered anything and you have neither a soldering iron nor solder, then count on it being 500.


I've soldered before, but I really don't trust my ability to piece together my own parts, hence why I was looking at kits.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've soldered before, but I really don't trust my ability to piece together my own parts, hence why I was looking at kits.


I am stupid.

http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649197723-jolida-fx-dac-iii/

Problem solved.

Buy it. Plug your headphones in. Profit.

Seriously though the headphone amp section is not going to power magneplanar headphones, but it will work with what ever you have.

The dac section though is top notch. You will never have to upgrade your dac ever again......period.


----------



## caenlen

Is there anywhere to go in the Midwest area of United States and listen to test models of audiophile headphones? Chicago/Indianapolis is where I live.

So many options, and be nice to try before buy when dropping this much dough.


----------



## liquidzoo

I think it probably depends on what you want to buy.

There are a TON of places, for example, that sell Grado headphones in and around Chicago:

http://www.gradolabs.com/company/where-to-buy

Which headphones were you thinking of? That might help to find a dealer near you.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I think it probably depends on what you want to buy.
> 
> There are a TON of places, for example, that sell Grado headphones in and around Chicago:
> 
> http://www.gradolabs.com/company/where-to-buy
> 
> Which headphones were you thinking of? That might help to find a dealer near you.


Beyerdynamic T90, Sennhesier HD 650, that $600 to $700 range, hence why I want to try before I buy,


----------



## twerk

Took the plunge on some tubey goodness. My HD650's and Valhalla 2 have arrived!









I've submitted an updated form to be added.

Going from DT 880's comboed with a solid state amp to a pretty warm setup is a huge change.


----------



## pez

Not too active on here anymore...between work and just playing CS:GO when I get home, I get on here during work lol. I'm thinking about getting a bassier headphone for gaming. I picked up a pair of Razer Kraken Pro just for the sake of it, and they're so bass heavy it's insane. I might keep them just for the inner-child/boy-gamer in me. Gonna throw some EQ at them, and maybe stick to them for a potential backup headphone/headset.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not too active on here anymore...between work and just playing CS:GO when I get home, I get on here during work lol. I'm thinking about getting a bassier headphone for gaming. I picked up a pair of Razer Kraken Pro just for the sake of it, and they're so bass heavy it's insane. I might keep them just for the inner-child/boy-gamer in me. Gonna throw some EQ at them, and maybe stick to them for a potential backup headphone/headset.


Nah. Just sell both your hd650s and your krakens and go with some he-500s. They have a lot of very impactful bass.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah. Just sell both your hd650s and your krakens and go with some he-500s. They have a lot of very impactful bass.


Yeah, the Krakens are kinda fun. Kinda hilariously fun at the pricepoint I got them at. I'm gonna EQ them a bit once I get home and see what I can really do with them. Not really to the point where I want to throw a lot of cash at headphones, or get rid of the ones I do like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the Krakens are kinda fun. Kinda hilariously fun at the pricepoint I got them at. I'm gonna EQ them a bit once I get home and see what I can really do with them. Not really to the point where I want to throw a lot of cash at headphones, or get rid of the ones I do like.


You should come up for capitol audio fest this year.


----------



## pez

Probably won't be able to make that, but I'll look into getting some days off. I currently work a schedule that I have every Tues and Weds off, so I'm pretty much booked every weekend.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is there anywhere to go in the Midwest area of United States and listen to test models of audiophile headphones? Chicago/Indianapolis is where I live.
> 
> So many options, and be nice to try before buy when dropping this much dough.


There are some headphone meets in this area via headfi in this area. Next is August 8 in Chicago. The bigger meet just happened though , this is a smaller one.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/773170/chicago-head-fi-meet-august-8th-12-00-to-7-00-pm-at-tweak-studio/15#post_11735060


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Probably won't be able to make that, but I'll look into getting some days off. I currently work a schedule that I have every Tues and Weds off, so I'm pretty much booked every weekend.


Quit your job then, this is more important









but seriously, it would be great if you can make it.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My first tentative step into the world of higher end IEM's, snagged a Sennheiser IE800 to go with my Fiio X3 II for a great music appreciation experience on the go.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My first tentative step into the world of higher end IEM's, snagged a Sennheiser IE800 to go with my Fiio X3 II for a great music appreciation experience on the go.


Sweet! I've heard nothing but good things about the IE800's. I'd grab a set right away if I could afford them


----------



## kx11

what sound card\headphones would you guys recommend ??

budget is 900$


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> what sound card\headphones would you guys recommend ??
> 
> budget is 900$


Awesome to have you come to us for help. We will be more than happy to help you pick out a great pair of headphones and maybe a sound card if necessary. Before that, please answer the following questions so that we can give you suggestions geared more towards your personal preferences!

1. Where do you live or where are you buying from?
2. Does budget include tax and shipping?
3. Are you willing to buy used?
4. Do you prefer bass, midrange, and/or treble?
5. What sort of music do you generally listen to?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My first tentative step into the world of higher end IEM's, snagged a Sennheiser IE800 to go with my Fiio X3 II for a great music appreciation experience on the go.


Very nice! IEM's are great IMO. I love my PFE232's with the grey filters.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Awesome to have you come to us for help. We will be more than happy to help you pick out a great pair of headphones and maybe a sound card if necessary. Before that, please answer the following questions so that we can give you suggestions geared more towards your personal preferences!
> 
> 1. Where do you live or where are you buying from?
> 2. Does budget include tax and shipping?
> 3. Are you willing to buy used?
> 4. Do you prefer bass, midrange, and/or treble?
> 5. What sort of music do you generally listen to?


than you sir

1-i live in qatar ( middle-east ) , buying mostly from amazon
2-yes the budget includes shipping ( fedex or dhl )
3-no
4-midrange and treble but the bass must be good too
5-OST(movies and games) and rock\metal music also some rap\hiphop


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> than you sir
> 
> 1-i live in qatar ( middle-east ) , buying mostly from amazon
> 2-yes the budget includes shipping ( fedex or dhl )
> 3-no
> 4-midrange and treble but the bass must be good too
> 5-OST(movies and games) and rock\metal music also some rap\hiphop


Do you have the store link to the Amazon in Qatar or does it ship from the US with different rates?


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you have the store link to the Amazon in Qatar or does it ship from the US with different rates?


they ship with US prices no changes , i've been doing that since 2006


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> they ship with US prices no changes , i've been doing that since 2006


Final question, are we maximizing your budget or do you prefer to save money?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Look what I did guys!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Look what I did guys!


Huh...interesting.

Did you knit that? Hard to tell from the photo?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh...interesting.
> 
> Did you knit that? Hard to tell from the photo?


No, some kid in a warehouse in China probably did. I just stuck it on.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Ok so I'm in the market for a new pair of headphones and I realized I prefer open back and have narrowed down my choices to (I love the bass of my momentum but miss the airyness and soundstage of open back cans) these:

1. HE-400i
2. HE-400s
3. Philipps Fidelio X2

More or less the 2 and 3 are in the same price range ($300) while the 400i is in the $400 range. Don't mind spending 400 for the 400i if its worth it.

The 400s as Tyll (we both have the same taste in sound) said sounds great (still waiting for his review), but there are no reviews yet to balance things out, at least for me.

The reason I want the 400s or X2 is the ability to use it without expensive portable amps to drive it. Any thoughts on how hard it is to drive the 400i? I have no idea how it sounds as well, anyone care to chime in?

Oh yeah, I do have the HD600 (wish it had more bass though and is for home use for music and movies), HD518 for my PC for gaming together with the antlion modmic. I also have a handful of IEMs RE-400 and Monster Turbines, etc. Momentum (over ear) is being used for my portable right now but as previously mentioned, would love to have more sound stage on my cans and I don't care if it leaks sound or is a tad too big.

Thanks for all your input!


----------



## kx11

i'm going for
ASUS PCI-Express x1 Sound Card XONAR ESSENCE STX/90-YAA0C0-0UAN00Z
+
Sennheiser HD650

is that a good combo ? can i disable those open back speakers ?!


----------



## Tiihokatti

"disable those open back speakers"
...??


----------



## kx11

i just ordered

ASUS XONAR ESSENCE STX/90-YAA0C0-0UAN00Z
+
Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 SonicPro

couldn't wait any longer , my Razer heaphones need to go


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> "disable those open back speakers"
> ...??


just a noob question


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Ok so I'm in the market for a new pair of headphones and I realized I prefer open back and have narrowed down my choices to (I love the bass of my momentum but miss the airyness and soundstage of open back cans) these:
> 
> 1. HE-400i
> 2. HE-400s
> 3. Philipps Fidelio X2
> 
> More or less the 2 and 3 are in the same price range ($300) while the 400i is in the $400 range. Don't mind spending 400 for the 400i if its worth it.
> 
> The 400s as Tyll (we both have the same taste in sound) said sounds great (still waiting for his review), but there are no reviews yet to balance things out, at least for me.
> 
> The reason I want the 400s or X2 is the ability to use it without expensive portable amps to drive it. Any thoughts on how hard it is to drive the 400i? I have no idea how it sounds as well, anyone care to chime in?
> 
> Oh yeah, I do have the HD600 (wish it had more bass though and is for home use for music and movies), HD518 for my PC for gaming together with the antlion modmic. I also have a handful of IEMs RE-400 and Monster Turbines, etc. Momentum (over ear) is being used for my portable right now but as previously mentioned, would love to have more sound stage on my cans and I don't care if it leaks sound or is a tad too big.
> 
> Thanks for all your input!


Keep the HD600s, they sound better.

If you want better sound, get a better amp. The HD600s scale really well with better amps.


----------



## phillyd

The HD600's definitely scale well with power. Rubbing then from a phone, iBasso D-Zero, my Marantz receiver and my Antique Sound Lab tube amp, they sound better each step up by a good bit. Plenty of bass from the tube amp too.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Keep the HD600s, they sound better.
> 
> If you want better sound, get a better amp. The HD600s scale really well with better amps.


I'm definitely keeping the HD600 and do use that with a tube amp. I have that in my listening room, but I'm looking for something I can use on the go or when I'm in bed listening to my portable setup before sleeping. I currently use my momentums for that duty but I want a headphone that's more airy and has better soundstage but would retain the bass the momentums have. That's the reason I chose those 3 headphones I mentioned previously, they can be driven by my current portable setup.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

If you can't wait, you'd better cross out the HE400S because it's not out yet, I've heard it's expected out in the later part of the year. Between the X2 and HE400i, I'd say it's a toss-up, just flip a coin as both are excellent cans. The thing about the stock cable for the HE400i is, it can be a little stiff and not at all pliable.....but other than that slight niggle, it's a sweet pair of can. Can't comment about the X2 though I do have the X1, it a great pair of can though I'd say it's somewhat lacking in the higher frequency end of the spectrum. The X2 supposedly fixes some of the 'flaws' of the X1 so I do believe it's one sweet can too. Don't bother mulling over them, just flip a coin and let chance have a go at it, you really can't lose either way.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Look what I did guys!


I see you have the big floofy ear cups on, how are they? The tips of my ears barely touch with the factory AKG pads, wondering how the deeper ones affect the sound. It sucks having larger-than-average ears.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I see you have the big floofy ear cups on, how are they? The tips of my ears barely touch with the factory AKG pads, wondering how the deeper ones affect the sound. It sucks having larger-than-average ears.


Seem's like there is better isolation and more bass. I will have to listen more. I think I might have lost some clarity due to being farther from the drivers.


----------



## Blze001

Random post:: know how you'll sometimes stumble across a song that just meshes perfectly with the setup you're running? Evidently mine loves Dangerous by Big Data, because holy cow I'm having a blast listening to this track.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

I'm thinking now that I have a pair of HD598s I don't really need or want two pairs of open back cans, thinking I might see if anyone would swap my DT990s of a pair of DT770s...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Random post:: know how you'll sometimes stumble across a song that just meshes perfectly with the setup you're running? Evidently mine loves Dangerous by Big Data, because holy cow I'm having a blast listening to this track.


That's exactly how My Pet Coelacanth by Deadmau5 does with my HD600's right now.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> If you can't wait, you'd better cross out the HE400S because it's not out yet, I've heard it's expected out in the later part of the year. Between the X2 and HE400i, I'd say it's a toss-up, just flip a coin as both are excellent cans. The thing about the stock cable for the HE400i is, it can be a little stiff and not at all pliable.....but other than that slight niggle, it's a sweet pair of can. Can't comment about the X2 though I do have the X1, it a great pair of can though I'd say it's somewhat lacking in the higher frequency end of the spectrum. The X2 supposedly fixes some of the 'flaws' of the X1 so I do believe it's one sweet can too. Don't bother mulling over them, just flip a coin and let chance have a go at it, you really can't lose either way.


You can apparently order the 400s on their online store. I'm thinking if I should jump on it and be the first to have it here!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wonder how much I could get for my ODAC Rev 1 with the small enclosure...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the HD600 and do use that with a tube amp. I have that in my listening room, but I'm looking for something I can use on the go or when I'm in bed listening to my portable setup before sleeping. I currently use my momentums for that duty but I want a headphone that's more airy and has better soundstage but would retain the bass the momentums have. That's the reason I chose those 3 headphones I mentioned previously, they can be driven by my current portable setup.


Nooooooooooooooo

If you want portable magneplanars, then just get the fostex t50-rps and send them off to mr speakers for some mods.

The mad dogz actually do not sound half bad, and they are far more durable. If at some point in the future you want to spend the extra money to turn them into alpha dogs, they will end up sounded a LOT better than the HE-400s.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo
> 
> If you want portable magneplanars, then just get the fostex t50-rps and send them off to mr speakers for some mods.
> 
> The mad dogz actually do not sound half bad, and they are far more durable. If at some point in the future you want to spend the extra money to turn them into alpha dogs, they will end up sounded a LOT better than the HE-400s.


But that's a closed back headphone right? So the soundstage I want wouldn't be something the fostex would be strong at?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> But that's a closed back headphone right? So the soundstage I want wouldn't be something the fostex would be strong at?


Yeah but if you want it to be portable, then openback is not the way to go no matter what. All sorts of nasty junk will try to fly into the drivers.

Secondly the sound stage on the mad dogz is actually pretty open sounding. And the apha dogs have even better sound staging.

If you are willing to consider used headphones, the denon D2000 sounds absolutely fantastic and makes awesome portable headphones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah but if you want it to be portable, then openback is not the way to go no matter what. All sorts of nasty junk will try to fly into the drivers.
> 
> Secondly the sound stage on the mad dogz is actually pretty open sounding. And the apha dogs have even better sound staging.
> 
> If you are willing to consider used headphones, the denon D2000 sounds absolutely fantastic and makes awesome portable headphones.


Fair enough, something to think about that's for sure. Also, when I say portable i meant being able to bring it when I go on vacation or go to the office daily (I have my own office) so it's not really using it when commuting since I drive a car to and from work everyday. So sound leakage is not an issue, so are bugs or anything getting inside the drivers a concern.


----------



## kx11

quick question

my board is asus x99a and the sound card ( not here yet ) is ASUS PCI-E XONAR ESSENCE STX

what power connector do i need to make sure it works ? some people said 4-pin and others said it needs 4-prong power connector


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> quick question
> 
> my board is asus x99a and the sound card ( not here yet ) is ASUS PCI-E XONAR ESSENCE STX
> 
> what power connector do i need to make sure it works ? some people said 4-pin and others said it needs 4-prong power connector


The same one you would use for old IDE hard drives & CD drives, and some 12v fan connectors. Molex.

Here's pic of the back of the card:
http://mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com/asus-xonar-essence-stx-virtual-71-pci-express-box-lacrado-14397-MLB151571625_7504-O.jpg


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> The same one you would use for old IDE hard drives & CD drives, and some 12v fan connectors. Molex.
> 
> Here's pic of the back of the card:
> http://mlb-s2-p.mlstatic.com/asus-xonar-essence-stx-virtual-71-pci-express-box-lacrado-14397-MLB151571625_7504-O.jpg


thanx

so it needs 2x 4-pin connectors


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> thanx
> 
> so it needs 2x 4-pin connectors


No, only 1.

The connectors on the top are separate and not related to the card power.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How much do you guys think I could get for a JDS Labs ODAC?


----------



## kx11

Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 SonicPro



too bad the sound card isn't here yet but these sound amazing already compared to Razer tiamat 7.1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 SonicPro
> 
> 
> 
> too bad the sound card isn't here yet but these sound amazing already compared to Razer tiamat 7.1


Nice, Audio-Technica makes good stuff! With the budget you were giving us, I was going to suggest the HIFIMan HE500, but was waiting to find out if you were trying to save money or max out your budget.


----------



## kx11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice, Audio-Technica makes good stuff! With the budget you were giving us, I was going to suggest the HIFIMan HE500, but was waiting to find out if you were trying to save money or max out your budget.


problem is that not every online shop will sell me what i want , i couldn't buy this headphone from amazon but got it for another online shop (bhphotovideo )

i'm just glad the Razer headphone is gone with it's stupid software , now waiting for the sound card


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kx11*
> 
> problem is that not every online shop will sell me what i want , i couldn't buy this headphone from amazon but got it for another online shop (bhphotovideo )
> 
> i'm just glad the Razer headphone is gone with it's stupid software , now waiting for the sound card


Definitely! The HE500 is actually available in Amazon if you are interested in it in the future.


----------



## kx11

maybe i'll look into it , hopefully Senn' 800 when the price is affordable

now i'm worried about the sound card because i read a lot of people complaining about bad driver support

and i'm on windows 10 so i think there will be no support for it at all


----------



## King4x4

Heard that a new driver is inbound so don't worry much.


----------



## kx11

yeah i had to revert to windows 8.1 again from win 10

no drivers for asus STX yet


----------



## kx11

this came in today










so far the bass needs some work to get it right in music

in movies\games it's great with ATH-MSR7

question , i set the normal gain to 0db in xonar settings since those headphone are up to 35ohms , if i put it to something like 12+db ( 65ohms to 300ohms ) will it damage my headphones ?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Here's a good question for you guys. My Audio-Technica ATH-Pro5v's are starting to show their age (i mean, seriously, they are 6+ years old) What would be a decent side step replacement for them? I do like how they sound, and was thinking I might just go ahead and get the ATH-Pro5 MK2 since they seem to have some decent upgrades over the old style.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Here's a good question for you guys. My Audio-Technica ATH-Pro5v's are starting to show their age (i mean, seriously, they are 6+ years old) What would be a decent side step replacement for them? I do like how they sound, and was thinking I might just go ahead and get the ATH-Pro5 MK2 since they seem to have some decent upgrades over the old style.


AFAIK the ATH-M50s are very similar to the Pro5s, maybe take a look at those?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> AFAIK the ATH-M50s are very similar to the Pro5s, maybe take a look at those?


Actually they're not the same, the Pro500 MkII sounds brighter than the ATH-M50. It also sounds like the Pro500 MkII has slightly less ooomph down low, but just slightly less.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> AFAIK the ATH-M50s are very similar to the Pro5s, maybe take a look at those?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they're not the same, the Pro500 MkII sounds brighter than the ATH-M50. It also sounds like the Pro500 MkII has slightly less ooomph down low, but just slightly less.
Click to expand...

Well, I was talking about the Pro5v MkII, not the Pro500.

I tried a set of M50's and actually prefer the sound of my pro5v's to them.

anyways, the Mk2 of the pro5v's have larger drivers, and seem to have better ear padding and headband padding, and cost wise are about what I paid for my old Pro5v's

Cheap, but decent sounding is kind of the idea. I've abused the hell out of mine and they don't seem to have degraded in sound quality, but it never hurts to get a new set


----------



## twerk

Quick question guys. Are there any markable differences between the Schiit Modi and Modi 2 (non-uber).

My friend wants a DAC and he can get a Modi for £75 or a Modi 2 for £100. Worth the difference?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Well, I was talking about the Pro5v MkII, not the Pro500.
> 
> I tried a set of M50's and actually prefer the sound of my pro5v's to them.
> 
> anyways, the Mk2 of the pro5v's have larger drivers, and seem to have better ear padding and headband padding, and cost wise are about what I paid for my old Pro5v's
> 
> Cheap, but decent sounding is kind of the idea. I've abused the hell out of mine and they don't seem to have degraded in sound quality, but it never hurts to get a new set


I also prefer the sound of the Pro500 MKII versus the ATH-M50. Though if you can get the newer version, the M50X, why not get that? It's got more of a refined sound and improvements over the M50 and does sound better than the MKII.


----------



## Calbert

New toy.

Since the local retail price dropped below the "I'll get this when it only cost lest than...."

It's definitely not worth the original price, but it's a different story if you can get it for ~50% off.

Thanks JP for the cheap yen.











So for impressions, nothing surprising, at least no nasty ones, so it's good? Will need a few weeks before I have any more useful comments on this.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quick question guys. Are there any markable differences between the Schiit Modi and Modi 2 (non-uber).
> 
> My friend wants a DAC and he can get a Modi for £75 or a Modi 2 for £100. Worth the difference?


The Modi 2 just has USB 2.0 input while the Modi 2 Uber has USB 2.0, Toslink SPDIF, Coaxial SPDIF as well as a front switch to change between inputs.

http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> The Modi 2 just has USB 2.0 input while the Modi 2 Uber has USB 2.0, Toslink SPDIF, Coaxial SPDIF as well as a front switch to change between inputs.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2


He's asking the difference between 1st Modi and Modi 2.

I haven't heard the Modi 2, but the Modi 1 was pretty decent, IMO. If he's going to be using it for a while and is a person who likes to keep things until they die, get it new. Not to say the older one will mess up, though.


----------



## King4x4

Aaaaand I couldn't control myself and ordered an HD700 from amazon for $500!


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> He's asking the difference between 1st Modi and Modi 2.
> 
> I haven't heard the Modi 2, but the Modi 1 was pretty decent, IMO. If he's going to be using it for a while and is a person who likes to keep things until they die, get it new. Not to say the older one will mess up, though.


Oops.

I failed reading comprehension yesterday.

The original Modi is USB 1.0.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For those of you who are interested, there is currently a drop going on for O2 amps.


----------



## twerk

Hope they do one for the ODAC too!

It's a shame they haven't gone the same route with the O2 as JDS Labs. Where they give you the option to change the position of the AC in, input jack etc


----------



## Blze001

Bought a tube amplifier kit and a pair of Q701s! Should be here next weekend!









I'll be sure to post pictures once the kit is assembled and I'm in business.


----------



## tac0slav3

http://s1129.photobucket.com/user/homewrek/media/IMG_20150725_150938_zpssrzl7m6c.jpg.html
http://s1129.photobucket.com/user/homewrek/media/IMG_20150725_151018_zps2g9pzgyy.jpg.html


----------



## Atavax

Got ultimate ears reference monitors, the detail is insane!


----------



## phillyd

I'll probably sell my UE6000's and maybe my Velodyne vPulse IEM's as well. I don't really use either of them. I would really like to have some neutral, if anything a bit dark-tinted, tending smooth IEM's to replace my old portables. Do you guys have any suggestions? I'm thinking maybe $60-120 depending on the recommendations. I'd also like to be able to lay on my side with my head on a pillow without discomfort. Does anyone have any suggestions? I do have discounts through Best Buy but the brands are pretty limited.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I just got a reel to reel player

It actually has a headphone amp built in that I will probably try to refurbish and mod.

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## twerk

My HD 650's just arrived! Now I have another upgrade itch... I'd like a new DAC to complete my new system.

I don't know whether I'm being unreasonable and I should just keep my Schiit Modi or not. It just looks so feeble next to the Valhalla 2 hehe.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My HD 650's just arrived! Now I have another upgrade itch... I'd like a new DAC to complete my new system.
> 
> I don't know whether I'm being unreasonable and I should just keep my Schiit Modi or not. It just looks so feeble next to the Valhalla 2 hehe.


If you do upgrade, I can provide a home for that unwanted Modi!


----------



## phillyd

Just got word I'll be getting the first HD650's I listened to. I went to the Nashville meet last fall and loved this guy's 650's then, loved em again this spring, and he's selling him to me at a steal. Should be able to sell my HD600's and cover almost all of the difference. I'll definitely test them side-by-side to make sure I know which one I like better.

Any suggestions on the IEM question?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> ...
> 
> Any suggestions on the IEM question?


Maybe the RE-400 from Hifiman? It's in the warmer side with a little mid centric focus but overall a balanced sounding IEM. Another would be the Shure 215, it's more warm and smooth sounding with slightly enhanced bass and relaxed highs.


----------



## phillyd

Ordered the Shure SE215 from B&H. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Ordered the Shure SE215 from B&H. Thanks for the suggestions!


Curious to see how you compare them to the HD600 and 650, even though IEMs =/= headphones. I've been looking at trying some more IEMs out, and I've been avoiding my Triple.fi's because as of late, I think I need new/better tips.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious to see how you compare them to the HD600 and 650, even though IEMs =/= headphones. I've been looking at trying some more IEMs out, and I've been avoiding my Triple.fi's because as of late, I think I need new/better tips.


I'll be sure to post a comparison of them!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I am working with the staff about showcasing our club on the front page's carousel of OCN news in preparation for our club's birthday coming up later this month. Does anyone have a nice looking picture of their headphones or audio setup that they want to volunteer to put up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I am working with the staff about showcasing our club on the front page's carousel of OCN news in preparation for our club's birthday coming up later this month. Does anyone have a nice looking picture of their headphones or audio setup that they want to volunteer to put up? Thanks in advance!


The club mascot isn't good enough?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The club mascot isn't good enough?


Since the mascot was put up before I became caretaker, I am not sure about where it came from and what legal rights OCN would have in using it on the front page.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I am working with the staff about showcasing our club on the front page's carousel of OCN news in preparation for our club's birthday coming up later this month. Does anyone have a nice looking picture of their headphones or audio setup that they want to volunteer to put up? Thanks in advance!




__
https://flic.kr/p/wi8d7P


__
https://flic.kr/p/wi8d7P
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr

or


__
https://flic.kr/p/pRUNGu


__
https://flic.kr/p/pRUNGu
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Spoiler: Great pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wi8d7P
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/wi8d7P
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr
> 
> or
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pRUNGu
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/pRUNGu
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


Very nice pictures! I am guessing so, but want to make sure; are these your pictures?


----------



## liquidzoo

I don't have anything near that good...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Very nice pictures! I am guessing so, but want to make sure; are these your pictures?


Yeah.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah.


Cool! I will send them over to the staff and thanks so much for the assistance!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> The club mascot isn't good enough?


EDIT: I never paid attention to the fact that we have a club mascot! I just always thought it was a picture thrown out by the OP! Lol!


----------



## kx11

asus didn't release Windows 10 drivers for Xonar STX









the uni drivers are good but they don't get the sound card full potential


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I am working with the staff about showcasing our club on the front page's carousel of OCN news in preparation for our club's birthday coming up later this month. Does anyone have a nice looking picture of their headphones or audio setup that they want to volunteer to put up? Thanks in advance!


How long do we have?!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> EDIT: I never paid attention to the fact that we have a club mascot! I just always thought it was a picture thrown out by the OP! Lol!


The kitty that hears God is offended.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> How long do we have?!


I already submitted a picture, but if you are interested in showcasing your setup next time we do this, send me a PM and let me know.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The kitty that hears God is offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already submitted a picture, but if you are interested in showcasing your setup next time we do this, send me a PM and let me know.


Ah right, sure, will do!


----------



## aznever

Just ordered a Refurb HD 800 from crutchfield, and i cant wait to try them out!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I just picked up the Fidelio X2 used from our local online trading site and I only paid $178 for it! It was barely used since he preferred his Shure SRH-1540!

He said he felt this thing was too big for him and he liked the smaller Shures and could take them out versus this one! I grabbed it and am psyched about the great deal!









@OC'ing Noob, could you add these fine headphones and my momentum (over ears) to my list in the OP!


----------



## Blze001

My new gaming headset! A pair of AKG Q701s and a ModMic.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I just picked up the Fidelio X2 used from our local online trading site and I only paid $178 for it! It was barely used since he preferred his Shure SRH-1540!
> 
> He said he felt this thing was too big for him and he liked the smaller Shures and could take them out versus this one! I grabbed it and am psyched about the great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @OC'ing Noob, could you add these fine headphones and my momentum (over ears) to my list in the OP!


Done and done


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Done and done


Would you mind removing my previous entry on the list please? There's two of me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Would you mind removing my previous entry on the list please? There's two of me


Will do as soon as I get back to my computer!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Done and done


Thank you!


----------



## phillyd

I have two incorrect entries now, submitted one to update my full collection.
EDIT: Oops I think I put HD598 instead of HD595


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey guys, I need some advice regarding buying a 3.5 mm to 3.5 mm cable for my X2. Where can I buy cheap decent cables? Is amazon the only option? I just need shorter cables.


----------



## pez

Monoprice tends to have decent stuff, and may have a shorter cable.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

New acquisitions!!!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Question for those using XLR cables, is it normal for XLR to be louder than RCA? Due to lack of info, I had some trouble getting XLR to work, so I resorted to RCA's......which work outta the box. Contacted the seller and was told that a couple of switches at the back needed to be switched for XLR to work. Did that and was surprised it was louder, I don't recall adjusting volume knob when I switched from RCA to XLR. As for sound, can't comment right now as I can get MP3's and WAV to work, but I usually listen to DSD64/128 tracks, can't get the X12 DAC to play nice with foobar (for DSD) for moment.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Question for those using XLR cables, is it normal for XLR to be louder than RCA? Due to lack of info, I had some trouble getting XLR to work, so I resorted to RCA's......which work outta the box. Contacted the seller and was told that a couple of switches at the back needed to be switched for XLR to work. Did that and was surprised it was louder, I don't recall adjusting volume knob when I switched from RCA to XLR. As for sound, can't comment right now as I can get MP3's and WAV to work, but I usually listen to DSD64/128 tracks, can't get the X12 DAC to play nice with foobar (for DSD) for moment.


Assuming they're balanced XLR?

Balanced circuits have two AC signals out of phase with a common earth. The signal is therefore double a single-ended circuit, hence 3dB louder.


----------



## Akusho

Welp, my JVC HARX700 is done. The right side is barely hanging on. Can you guys recommend anything else for around the same price? A new set of HARX700 is about 58 bucks for me, with shipping.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Assuming they're balanced XLR?
> 
> Balanced circuits have two AC signals out of phase with a common earth. The signal is therefore double a single-ended circuit, hence 3dB louder.


Yep, balanced XLR....and thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> Welp, my JVC HARX700 is done. The right side is barely hanging on. Can you guys recommend anything else for around the same price? A new set of HARX700 is about 58 bucks for me, with shipping.


Depends on what you're looking for in a headphone. Lots of bass? Sparkling treble? Soundstage?

And more to the point: were you happy with the 700s? If so, why change if you're staying in the same price range?


----------



## Akusho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Depends on what you're looking for in a headphone. Lots of bass? Sparkling treble? Soundstage?
> 
> And more to the point: were you happy with the 700s? If so, why change if you're staying in the same price range?


I am looking for something balanced, I guess. I liked the 700s, but I also dislike buying the same thing unless I absolutely have to.

I've been looking into Samson SR850.
Thing is, I've been looking for them on Ebay (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=SR850&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=SR850&_sacat=0) and there's only one non-US seller, and it's Chinese. I'm not sure the headphones aren't fake.
Seems my only choice is go back to HARX700


----------



## Akusho

It's always this little **** that breaks....


I guess I'll try to carefully glue it with epoxy. If it breaks again I'll just fill all of it.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

In order to drive a high-end headset with 3.5mm jack (e.g. Beyer MX300, Sennheiser G4ME, etc) would onboard be good enough? I am currently running a Darkvoice 336i to Sennheiser HD595s, but would really like a pair of good cans with a built-in mic. Please do not bother suggesting a Zalman Clip Mic or a desk mic. I own and have used both. I am looking for a one-piece system along the lines of the aforementioned headsets.

It seems these days the consensus is that internal soundcards are useless, but would this be a special circumstance? I suppose I could use a DAC, but I would likely have to use a 3.5mm-1/4" adapter, and unless it's an input/output device, I would need an extension for the mic. Suggestions?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> In order to drive a high-end headset with 3.5mm jack (e.g. Beyer MX300, Sennheiser G4ME, etc) would onboard be good enough? I am currently running a Darkvoice 336i to Sennheiser HD595s, but would really like a pair of good cans with a built-in mic. Please do not bother suggesting a Zalman Clip Mic or a desk mic. I own and have used both. I am looking for a one-piece system along the lines of the aforementioned headsets.
> 
> It seems these days the consensus is that internal soundcards are useless, but would this be a special circumstance? I suppose I could use a DAC, but I would likely have to use a 3.5mm-1/4" adapter, and unless it's an input/output device, I would need an extension for the mic. Suggestions?


The Sennheisers are 50 Ohm and have very high sensitivity so you should be okay with onboard. The Creative Sound Blaster ZxR would function as a good DAC, decent amp, and it should improve mic quality, but it's hard to justify its price.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> In order to drive a high-end headset with 3.5mm jack (e.g. Beyer MX300, Sennheiser G4ME, etc) would onboard be good enough? I am currently running a Darkvoice 336i to Sennheiser HD595s, but would really like a pair of good cans with a built-in mic. Please do not bother suggesting a Zalman Clip Mic or a desk mic. I own and have used both. I am looking for a one-piece system along the lines of the aforementioned headsets.
> 
> It seems these days the consensus is that internal soundcards are useless, but would this be a special circumstance? I suppose I could use a DAC, but I would likely have to use a 3.5mm-1/4" adapter, and unless it's an input/output device, I would need an extension for the mic. Suggestions?


I don't think that internal soundcards are useless, especially for gaming. _*Onboard*_ sound cards, however...most of them are junk. Don't get me wrong, there are some that are great on paper, and some that function well in the "real world", but most of them are not good at all.

A Sound Blaster Z or Xonar DGX would likely be enough to keep you happy for a while gaming. For music, you might want something else (but for music you'd generally want your HD595s rather than a headset too).


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> I don't think that internal soundcards are useless, especially for gaming. _*Onboard*_ sound cards, however...most of them are junk. Don't get me wrong, there are some that are great on paper, and some that function well in the "real world", but most of them are not good at all.
> 
> A Sound Blaster Z or Xonar DGX would likely be enough to keep you happy for a while gaming. For music, you might want something else (but for music you'd generally want your HD595s rather than a headset too).


I was thinking the same thing. And I am also leaning towards getting another pair of Grados. I have my own apartment, so not much need for keeping sound out (or in) right now. But I also can't go crazy with the speakers, since it would irritate the neighbors. Thanks for the point in the right direction.


----------



## boredgunner

Internal sound cards are good if you want an inexpensive DAC/amp combo, or need the connectivity. But the gaming features are more or less useless now since Razer Surround does the same thing and is free (and most people seem to favor it over Dolby Headphone and SBX Surround).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have an Asus Xonar Phoebus Solo installed in my rig, as well as a Gustard H10 and X12 DAC stack. I used to run my speakers (Klipsch PM2.1) via my Schiit Lyr (acting as preamp) and iFi Nano iDSD, and like my headphones, it sounded natural (or what one perceives as natural). When I hooked up my Klipsch PM2.1 directly to my Xonar Phoebus and played music and games, it sounded ......for want of a better word, weird or unnatural. The sound I perceive was.....processed, making it sound hollow, echo-like, etc. I tried tweaking the setting in the Phoebus control panel, but no matter what I did, the sound sounded 'processed'.....I couldn't get it right.

But the amazing thing about our ears and brain is that given time, you hear it differently and adjust to it. To me, unless you want 5.1/7.1 speaker gaming system, stick with a simple onboard audio, or if you want to take it to the next level, an AMP/DAC stack/combo. I'm seriously thinking of selling off my Phoebus simply because for this particular rig, good stereo sound is all I need. My maingaming rig has a Creative SB ZX hooked up to my Logitech Z5500, so for that, yes, a soundcard is quite needed.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

As an aside, is there a consensus to using an A/V Receiver as a DAC in a high-end system? I ask because I have a Yamaha receiver (RX-V367) that I use to power my speakers. I could hypothetically use the 1/4" jack directly on the receiver, OR I could use the RCA Stereo output channel to send to the Darkvoice Amp. I had a Zero DAC back in the day when I was hardcore into headphones, but recently have just been using a headphone to RCA cable for the Darkvoice. Would an A/V Receiver work well as a DAC? Then I could just use the onboard Optical and not have to worry about a card in the first place.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> As an aside, is there a consensus to using an A/V Receiver as a DAC in a high-end system? I ask because I have a Yamaha receiver (RX-V367) that I use to power my speakers. I could hypothetically use the 1/4" jack directly on the receiver, OR I could use the RCA Stereo output channel to send to the Darkvoice Amp. I had a Zero DAC back in the day when I was hardcore into headphones, but recently have just been using a headphone to RCA cable for the Darkvoice. Would an A/V Receiver work well as a DAC? Then I could just use the onboard Optical and not have to worry about a card in the first place.


Some receivers have very good DACs. All I can find out about the RX-V367 is "192 kHz/24-bit Burr Brown DACs for all channels" which should be a noticeable step-up over onboard.


----------



## wes1099

I am looking for a closed back set of headphones, any suggestions? I have HD558's but they are open back and leak too much noise to be usable in my current situation, so I am currently stuck using in-ears which are not exactly optimal for gaming. I have been looking into the M50x and the DT770, but I don't know that much about either. I have used my brother's ATH-M50's before but apparently the M50x sounds different.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am looking for a closed back set of headphones, any suggestions? I have HD558's but they are open back and leak too much noise to be usable in my current situation, so I am currently stuck using in-ears which are not exactly optimal for gaming. I have been looking into the M50x and the DT770, but I don't know that much about either. I have used my brother's ATH-M50's before but apparently the M50x sounds different.


Do you want something similar to your HD 558 but closed? Also the M50X is supposed to have slightly toned down treble compared to the M50 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akusho*
> 
> I am looking for something balanced, I guess. I liked the 700s, but I also dislike buying the same thing unless I absolutely have to.
> 
> I've been looking into Samson SR850.
> Thing is, I've been looking for them on Ebay (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=SR850&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=SR850&_sacat=0) and there's only one non-US seller, and it's Chinese. I'm not sure the headphones aren't fake.
> Seems my only choice is go back to HARX700


Can't say much about the Samsons, but I know the Superlux offerings are remarkable bang for the buck.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Can't say much about the Samsons, but I know the Superlux offerings are remarkable bang for the buck.


The OEM of Samson SR850 is Superlux, so your statement also includes the SR850


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Wow, I do not believe that I have missed this thread ... BIG music lover, have two sets of Audio Technica ATH-M50's (black and white) and a set of Monster Miles Davis Tribute earplugs (the ones with lifetime warranty).









The Monster Miles Davis Tribute earplugs rock the heck out of the ATH-M50's though, they also cost the double.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Wow, I do not believe that I have missed this thread ... BIG music lover, have two sets of Audio Technica ATH-M50's (black and white) and a set of Monster Miles Davis Tribute earplugs (the ones with lifetime warranty).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Monster Miles Davis Tribute earplugs rock the heck out of the ATH-M50's though, they also cost the double.


Hey welcome and glad to have you with us!


----------



## Antykain

Just joined the thread and club myself! Tons of awesome info in this thread that I've seen so far.. which I shouldn't expect anything less from the OCN community. Love this place..









Anywho, my current audio setup is in my rig sig.. Still searching for my next set of great headphones as an upgrade to my ATH-M50xDG's, which I still love after all this time.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you want something similar to your HD 558 but closed? Also the M50X is supposed to have slightly toned down treble compared to the M50 if I recall correctly.


Something similar to the HD558 but closed would be cool, but I think I would like the M50x too. I have used the hyper x cloud headset that was OEM'd by beyerdynamic and I liked it, but it was a little too bassy which is expected from a gaming headset. The hyper x cloud and qpad headsets are literally DT770s with downgraded drivers and a mic attached. I haven't really looked into anything other than the M50x and the DT770 but I am open to suggestions just needs to be closed back and roughly $170 max price.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ear pads on the m50x's are significantly comfier than the m50's too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Something similar to the HD558 but closed would be cool, but I think I would like the M50x too. I have used the hyper x cloud headset that was OEM'd by beyerdynamic and I liked it, but it was a little too bassy which is expected from a gaming headset. The hyper x cloud and qpad headsets are literally DT770s with downgraded drivers and a mic attached. I haven't really looked into anything other than the M50x and the DT770 but I am open to suggestions just needs to be closed back and roughly $170 max price.


IDK if you would be interested in used headphones, but the denon D2000s are some of the best closed back headphones you can get.

If that does not float your boat, I would look at the fostex t50rps and then save up your money and get them modded.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey welcome and glad to have you with us!


Thank you!







My earplugs will probably be used more frequently in the next couple of years, leaving my hifi-gear at home while I am going off to collage, going to miss it big time.


----------



## Roeland

I'm planning on buying a Beyerdynamic DT-990. But my current headphone is a Sony MDR-1R. Is the 100 Euros worth the upgrade?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roeland*
> 
> I'm planning on buying a Beyerdynamic DT-990. But my current headphone is a Sony MDR-1R. Is the 100 Euros worth the upgrade?


They Beyers will be a huge upgrade in build quality, soundstage and a slight increase in comfort (subjective, but I find velor to be more comfy than pleather). The biggest thing you'll lose is isolation, since the DT-900s are open backed. If you're in a quiet room, it won't be an issue, but if you listen in noisy environments or on the go, it will be a problem.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Something similar to the HD558 but closed would be cool, but I think I would like the M50x too. I have used the hyper x cloud headset that was OEM'd by beyerdynamic and I liked it, but it was a little too bassy which is expected from a gaming headset. The hyper x cloud and qpad headsets are literally DT770s with downgraded drivers and a mic attached. I haven't really looked into anything other than the M50x and the DT770 but I am open to suggestions just needs to be closed back and roughly $170 max price.


I believe one of the Sennheiser gaming headsets (so it includes a microphone) is basically a closed back HD 558. Someone here should no which specific one.


----------



## Blze001

Well, my Torpedo kit came in yesterday, started putting it together last night.

Kind of nervous, I've done plenty of soldering on low-voltage projects, but this is my first high-voltage one. I'll probably finish it tomorrow and, fingers crossed, I'll have a rocking tube amp for my headphones.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IDK if you would be interested in used headphones, but the denon D2000s are some of the best closed back headphones you can get.
> 
> If that does not float your boat, I would look at the fostex t50rps and then save up your money and get them modded.


I happen to have both the D2000 and a modded T50RP (bought a Mayflower T50RP mod kit + Comfort band + MrSpeaker Alpha Pad). Very different sound with the T50Rp having better isolation. The D2000 may be 'close-back' but has vents at the side (similar to the Fostex TH600/900) so it sounds very open, but doesn't do noise isolation well at all. If you can score a Denon AH-D2000 for a reasonable price, go for it. It has great clarity, nice treble energy and thumping bass....


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IDK if you would be interested in used headphones, but the denon D2000s are some of the best closed back headphones you can get.
> 
> If that does not float your boat, I would look at the fostex t50rps and then save up your money and get them modded.


I looked into the Fostex T50RPs. They are on amazon for $140 and mayflower electronics sells a kit to mod them for $20, then I can get custom pads for them on amazon for another $30, so it would be around $190 in total. I could also get them pre-modded by the pros at mayflower electronics but that would cost around $60 more so I might as well do it myself. I have plenty of experience modding various things from headphones to PC cases so I think it should be relatively easy. I also looked around for the denon D2000 and I can't find theme below $300 (probably because they are discontinued).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I believe one of the Sennheiser gaming headsets (so it includes a microphone) is basically a closed back HD 558. Someone here should no which specific one.


That would be the sennheiser G4ME Zero headset. They are pretty nice but I don't need the mic.


----------



## scaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> That would be the sennheiser G4ME Zero headset. They are pretty nice but I don't need the mic.


NO... that is my PC360 or PC363D. I love that head set with a good source like my Creative HD or Astro Mix Amp. I like my ATH-50x, but they are only good for things that go bump. I only use them when I want isolation with out sticking something into my ear. My HD-650 from 6 years ago are still my daily driver. I can't ever imagine life with out them.

Anyways to sum up. When I want to pump up and have some pop I go for the ATH-50x. When I lisen to anything else at work I put on my HD-650 with my DAC and head amp. At home I use my PC360 to play games powered on my desktop X-Fi Titanium HD or my Astro Mix Amp on my Xbox on.


----------



## NBrock

Hey Everyone,

I am a bit of a n00b to this stuff. I currently am looking for a DAC (without headphone AMP I ended up getting an O2 headphone AMP on Massdrop that a buddy of mine was getting). I am not looking for something crazy expensive, I do understand you get what you pay for but right now until I decide on better headphones (currently using Sony MDR V6) I don't see a need for something that will be held back by by headphones.

I was looking at this http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-M6-384KHz-asynchronous-Decoder/dp/B00WQXEBSG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TAMQBY54P4BKPT9Z50G
But have not been able to find any reviews. I would say that is towards the top of the price range I am looking to spend.

I am also open to/hoping for suggestions.

This will be used on my main rig (Gaming/general use). It is a MITX build so I am limited to one PCIE slot and then the integrated sound card...while not bad it leaves a good bit to be desired.
I listen to a lot of music (Classical, Instrumental, Rock, Metal, Techno/Electronic/EDM).

I appreciate any suggestions/info you have to give.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a bit of a n00b to this stuff. I currently am looking for a DAC (without headphone AMP I ended up getting an O2 headphone AMP on Massdrop that a buddy of mine was getting). I am not looking for something crazy expensive, I do understand you get what you pay for but right now until I decide on better headphones (currently using Sony MDR V6) I don't see a need for something that will be held back by by headphones.
> 
> I was looking at this http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-M6-384KHz-asynchronous-Decoder/dp/B00WQXEBSG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TAMQBY54P4BKPT9Z50G
> But have not been able to find any reviews. I would say that is towards the top of the price range I am looking to spend.
> 
> I am also open to/hoping for suggestions.
> 
> This will be used on my main rig (Gaming/general use). It is a MITX build so I am limited to one PCIE slot and then the integrated sound card...while not bad it leaves a good bit to be desired.
> I listen to a lot of music (Classical, Instrumental, Rock, Metal, Techno/Electronic/EDM).
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions/info you have to give.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'd just get the ODAC. It's meant to be used with your O2 amp after all, same creators.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I am a bit of a n00b to this stuff. I currently am looking for a DAC (without headphone AMP I ended up getting an O2 headphone AMP on Massdrop that a buddy of mine was getting). I am not looking for something crazy expensive, I do understand you get what you pay for but right now until I decide on better headphones (currently using Sony MDR V6) I don't see a need for something that will be held back by by headphones.
> 
> I was looking at this http://www.amazon.com/SMSL-M6-384KHz-asynchronous-Decoder/dp/B00WQXEBSG/ref=pd_sim_sbs_23_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1TAMQBY54P4BKPT9Z50G
> But have not been able to find any reviews. I would say that is towards the top of the price range I am looking to spend.
> 
> I am also open to/hoping for suggestions.
> 
> This will be used on my main rig (Gaming/general use). It is a MITX build so I am limited to one PCIE slot and then the integrated sound card...while not bad it leaves a good bit to be desired.
> I listen to a lot of music (Classical, Instrumental, Rock, Metal, Techno/Electronic/EDM).
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions/info you have to give.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Schiit Modi 2 ($99)

Should work fine with the O2

Could also get the ODAC as a separate unit

https://www.jdslabs.com/products/46/standalone-odac/

Both are cheaper than the one you linked.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaz*
> 
> NO... that is my PC360 or PC363D. I love that head set with a good source like my Creative HD or Astro Mix Amp. I like my ATH-50x, but they are only good for things that go bump. I only use them when I want isolation with out sticking something into my ear. My HD-650 from 6 years ago are still my daily driver. I can't ever imagine life with out them.
> 
> Anyways to sum up. When I want to pump up and have some pop I go for the ATH-50x. When I lisen to anything else at work I put on my HD-650 with my DAC and head amp. At home I use my PC360 to play games powered on my desktop X-Fi Titanium HD or my Astro Mix Amp on my Xbox on.


The PC360 and PC363D are almost literally the same exact thing as the G4ME zero and G4ME one. There is a comparison of the PC363D and G4ME zero/one in the spreadsheet on this amazon page - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GWU8FAE/


----------



## aznever

Here is a nice Sony USB DAC retail $799.99 that's currently on sale for 199.99 @ woot.com

http://slickdeals.net/f/8022453-sony-uda1-portable-amp-dac-silver-205?v=1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just a reminder for those who are still on headsets or earbuds, we are having our club birthday giveaway where winner will get the following:

- Sennheiser HD555 (lightly used)
- FiiO E10K DAC/AMP(very lightly used)
- Sennheiser HH10 Headphone Stand (new)
- AntLion ModMic 4.0 (new)
- "Headphones: I Can't Hear You" Large White Hoodie

Giveaway is unfortunately only available for those in the US however.

PS: 2 connector adapters included for the HD555.


----------



## imran27

Hi Forum members,

I have a quick question on M40X earpad replacement.

I just got my HM5 memory foam replacement earpads and they are enormous in size, perfect. I was surprised to see that they are very angled like the ones seen on Alpha Dogs.

The question is that while removing the stock earpads I saw a foam sheet between stock earpads and drivers. I want to know whether that foam sheet is required or not? For now I have put the foam sheet between the HM5 pads and drivers. If they are not required or removing them improves sound then I may remove them.

EDIT:
Dimensions: ~19 mm on the thinner side and ~29mm on the thicker side, they are heavily angled. Once they become softer after some usage they will definitely offer much more seal and comfort.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imran27*
> 
> Hi Forum members,
> 
> I have a quick question on M40X earpad replacement.
> 
> I just got my HM5 memory foam replacement earpads and they are enormous in size, perfect. I was surprised to see that they are very angled like the ones seen on Alpha Dogs.
> 
> The question is that while removing the stock earpads I saw a foam sheet between stock earpads and drivers. I want to know whether that foam sheet is required or not? For now I have put the foam sheet between the HM5 pads and drivers. If they are not required or removing them improves sound then I may remove them.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Dimensions: ~19 mm on the thinner side and ~29mm on the thicker side, they are heavily angled. Once they become softer after some usage they will definitely offer much more seal and comfort.


Usually that foam is there to dampen treble a little... it won't hurt anything to remove it, so I'd suggest trying with and without it to see what you prefer.


----------



## imran27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Usually that foam is there to dampen treble a little... it won't hurt anything to remove it, so I'd suggest trying with and without it to see what you prefer.


Damn, it sounds so so much better without the foam sheet. More spacious, soundstage seems to have been increased significantly.

Thanks brother, +rep


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Guitar Center has the AKG K553 available in stores for $125, but you can probably get them price match with Massdrop.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Guitar Center has the AKG K553 available in stores for $125, but you can probably get them price match with Massdrop.


It's too bad they still made the cable non-removable. That's what I really disliked about my K551's and how thin/frail the cable is. This one is more durable but it's not exactly mobile or for everyday storage/carry.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> As an HD800 owner and an O2+ODAC owner as well I find your findings simply incorrect.
> It's too bad they still made the cable non-removable. That's what I really disliked about my K551's and how thin/frail the cable is. This one is more durable but it's not exactly mobile or for everyday storage/carry.


No no, he is absolutely correct.

I listened to the HD800s on plenty of amps. They are probably the worst sounding with the O2 and Odac.

The schiit lyr and bifrost is probably the lowest end system you can buy that make the HD800s remotely tolerable.

You plug the HD800s into anything less and well.....I will put it this way.

You wanna see a magic trick? I am gonna make the bass disappear. *plug it into a cheap amp* BAHHHHHHHHHHH its gone.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Need some quick advice audio gods.

My setup:
Sennheiser 558s
Schitt Fulla

I got around 200 for upgrade not sure what will net the biggest improvement. New HE-400s or a schiit magni/modi stack. Whatever I don't get now will come in a few months. So what shall I get for most noticeable diff right now?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Need some quick advice audio gods.
> 
> My setup:
> Sennheiser 558s
> Schitt Fulla
> 
> I got around 200 for upgrade not sure what will net the biggest improvement. New HE-400s or a schiit magni/modi stack. Whatever I don't get now will come in a few months. So what shall I get for most noticeable diff right now?


I wouldn't put a planar on a Fulla Schiit. Modi 2 + Magni 2 has my vote I guess.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wouldn't put a planar on a Fulla Schiit. Modi 2 + Magni 2 has my vote I guess.


anything else other than the magni/modi im open to suggestions if your thinking that's a bad idea

was also looking at the aune mk2, but im a noob and just looking for better sound. I listen to rock/dubstep mixes and chillstep.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> anything else other than the magni/modi im open to suggestions if your thinking that's a bad idea
> 
> was also looking at the aune mk2, but im a noob and just looking for better sound. I listen to rock/dubstep mixes and chillstep.


The Modi 2 and Magni 2 should be great, and it's definitely a great place to start. With those you can get a headphone that is more suited for your music tastes, perhaps the HE-400 or HE-400S or a Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Modi 2 and Magni 2 should be great, and it's definitely a great place to start. With those you can get a headphone that is more suited for your music tastes, perhaps the HE-400 or HE-400S or a Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro.


And that would be a noticeable upgrade over the fulla? Also recommend any sites for buy flac? I don't do the pirating thing, so I usually youtube it. I know im a noob.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> And that would be a noticeable upgrade over the fulla? Also recommend any sites for buy flac? I don't do the pirating thing, so I usually youtube it. I know im a noob.


I shop at HDTracks for FLAC music. I would expect the Modi 2 and Magni 2 to be a noticeable upgrade over the Fulla, especially with more demanding headphones like the HE-400 or HE-400S.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I shop at HDTracks for FLAC music. I would expect the Modi 2 and Magni 2 to be a noticeable upgrade over the Fulla, especially with more demanding headphones like the HE-400 or HE-400S.


Well I wont be getting the HE then for a few months so I hope it will still be noticeable with my 558s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, he is absolutely correct.
> 
> I listened to the HD800s on plenty of amps. They are probably the worst sounding with the O2 and Odac.
> 
> The schiit lyr and bifrost is probably the lowest end system you can buy that make the HD800s remotely tolerable.
> 
> You plug the HD800s into anything less and well.....I will put it this way.
> 
> You wanna see a magic trick? I am gonna make the bass disappear. *plug it into a cheap amp* BAHHHHHHHHHHH its gone.


I have a feeling, I'll go back and listen to them on the right source and love them one day.

Also, potential good news, but if things go right, I might have the opportunity to go to that conference/festival thingy you mentioned before. What was the dates again?

Ironically, after going through two pairs of DT770s, I'm thinking about getting another pair again. I really should have kept one of my original pairs.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I might be behind the times, but I love the fact that Schiit amps have a model called the Fulla... Makes me want to buy one, just to say I have one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have a feeling, I'll go back and listen to them on the right source and love them one day.
> 
> Also, potential good news, but if things go right, I might have the opportunity to go to that conference/festival thingy you mentioned before. What was the dates again?
> 
> Ironically, after going through two pairs of DT770s, I'm thinking about getting another pair again. I really should have kept one of my original pairs.


I meannnnnnnn I guess with every 50 or so headphones they make the bass does improve incrementally. But you will be waiting a longggggggggg time. Even with my friends ungodly tube amps, the bass is still kind of weak.

And that would be great if you could come. It is the tail end of august. http://www.capitalaudiofest.com/

You should really try and make it. They have a head-fi meet up within the show. So you are welcome to bring your stuff and show off.

Plus there are several audio stores I need to show you as well.

If you can make it, you are welcome to stay at my place, and then we will just take my car up the rest of the way to maryland.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I meannnnnnnn I guess with every 50 or so headphones they make the bass does improve incrementally. But you will be waiting a longggggggggg time. Even with my friends ungodly tube amps, the bass is still kind of weak.
> 
> And that would be great if you could come. It is the tail end of august. http://www.capitalaudiofest.com/
> 
> You should really try and make it. They have a head-fi meet up within the show. So you are welcome to bring your stuff and show off.
> 
> Plus there are several audio stores I need to show you as well.
> 
> If you can make it, you are welcome to stay at my place, and then we will just take my car up the rest of the way to maryland.


Yeah, I don't wanna get my hopes up just yet, but it'd be perfect timing if I did get to go. We'll see. I'd probably bring my GF for a road trip again, though







.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

If you use a TOSLINK DAC, does a sound card have any benefit over an onboard optical port? I imagine that the sound card might have some ability as far as reading/decoding DTS/Dolby signals. But what sort of interference does onboard Optical run the risk of? Similar to that of USB?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I don't wanna get my hopes up just yet, but it'd be perfect timing if I did get to go. We'll see. I'd probably bring my GF for a road trip again, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well we only have a single size guest bed and a miata..........sooooooooo unless your gf can fit in the trunk......idk


----------



## Rei86

Will post up pictures later I guess. Just started to get into the audio game since I love listening to my type of music. Been used to gaming headphones for a very long time so









So far Schiit stack twins of the Magni/Modi 2 setup.

Headphones:
Audio Technica ATH AD700
Sennheiser HD700

Headsets:
Corsair Vengeance 2000
Kingston HyperX Cloud II
Razer Kraken Chroma
SteelSeries Siberia V2
Astro A40 2011 wireless

Looking to purchase a ODAC, Garage 1217 Project Ember II Amp, Audeze EL-8.

Looking for suggestions however on what else might be work picking up out there? I kind of want a new AMP, and a bassy set of headphones for when I play games.
I find my HD700s ATM with the setup I have too.... well I guess after years of listening to music, movies, tv shows and anime that I kind of like something with punch of bass. Or the Audiophiles and their library of (IMO odd vocab) words like a darker richer deeper tone?
Really want to get a Planar style driver headphone too and right now its a toss up between the Audeze EL-8 or what looks to be fire sale of the HE-500. Hear the HE-500 have some rich bass and would love to have them, and is the reason why I'm asking about a newer AMP because I would like something that can drive them well.

Also been thinking about picking up the Sony MDR XB-1000 or the MDR-MA900 to get my bass fix.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Will post up pictures later I guess. Just started to get into the audio game since I love listening to my type of music. Been used to gaming headphones for a very long time so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far Schiit stack twins of the Magni/Modi 2 setup.
> 
> Headphones:
> Audio Technica ATH AD700
> Sennheiser HD700
> 
> Headsets:
> Corsair Vengeance 2000
> Kingston HyperX Cloud II
> Razer Kraken Chroma
> SteelSeries Siberia V2
> Astro A40 2011 wireless
> 
> Looking to purchase a ODAC, Garage 1217 Project Ember II Amp, Audeze EL-8.
> 
> Looking for suggestions however on what else might be work picking up out there? I kind of want a new AMP, and a bassy set of headphones for when I play games.
> I find my HD700s ATM with the setup I have too.... well I guess after years of listening to music, movies, tv shows and anime that I kind of like something with punch of bass. Or the Audiophiles and their library of (IMO odd vocab) words like a darker richer deeper tone?
> Really want to get a Planar style driver headphone too and right now its a toss up between the Audeze EL-8 or what looks to be fire sale of the HE-500. Hear the HE-500 have some rich bass and would love to have them, and is the reason why I'm asking about a newer AMP because I would like something that can drive them well.
> 
> Also been thinking about picking up the Sony MDR XB-1000 or the MDR-MA900 to get my bass fix.


I'd definitely get a better DAC/amp if you're using headphones like the HD 700 and Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500. The ODAC is not really an upgrade over the Modi 2. These headphones will strongly benefit from a higher end source. The Project Ember II is a fantastic amp choice though. The mid-fi DAC I'd go for right now is probably the Audio-GD NFB-1 or 1S (I don't know the difference), or NFB-3 if you want single ended instead of balanced, but there are many great options out there.

Neither the Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500 are "basshead" headphones. They have above average bass impact and excellent bass though, however the HE-500 is quite neutral overall. Sony XB on the other hand is a basshead headphone all the way. It's very hard to determine what you want without hearing them for yourself. Roughly how much more bass do you want compared to your Sennheiser HD 700? A ton more?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd definitely get a better DAC/amp if you're using headphones like the HD 700 and Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500. The ODAC is not really an upgrade over the Modi 2. These headphones will strongly benefit from a higher end source. The Project Ember II is a fantastic amp choice though. The mid-fi DAC I'd go for right now is probably the Audio-GD NFB-1 or 1S (I don't know the difference), or NFB-3 if you want single ended instead of balanced, but there are many great options out there.
> 
> Neither the Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500 are "basshead" headphones. They have above average bass impact and excellent bass though, however the HE-500 is quite neutral overall. Sony XB on the other hand is a basshead headphone all the way. It's very hard to determine what you want without hearing them for yourself. Roughly how much more bass do you want compared to your Sennheiser HD 700? A ton more?


I find the bass almost non existent with the HD700.

Don't know if I should blame the AMP/DAC combo I have right now, and or the headphone itself.

I live in the third largest city in NC, but I don't know any places where I can really go and audition headphones. Since I'm now just getting into it, I'm sure I'll find a place. However for now all I can go on is by reading reviews, watching video reviews and this source here
http://www.sonicsense.com/
Where they have a bunch of headphones tested that you can hear (but being through your headphones or speakers I'm sure I'm not getting the real sound).

As for how much more bass I want.... I want more. Not a ton more but more. HOWEVER! I find headphones like Beats to have a very muddy sound. I also don't want car rattling hood rat bass either. I want a nice punch but I also want my vocals and effects to have clarity.
So far I'm leaning on the XB1000 because well... not for anything technical but because its discontinued by the manufacture and the things look ridiculous (so more of a collectors pick up).
But the Vmoda I could probably get a listen too and the VModa M100 and the Sony MA900 are pretty up there high on my list.

Kind of also saving up for the revamped Beyerdynamic T1.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I find the bass almost non existent with the HD700.
> 
> Don't know if I should blame the AMP/DAC combo I have right now, and or the headphone itself.
> 
> I live in the third largest city in NC, but I don't know any places where I can really go and audition headphones. Since I'm know just getting into it, I'm sure I'll find a place. However for now all I can go on is by reading reviews, watching video reviews and this source here
> http://www.sonicsense.com/
> Where they have a bunch of headphones tested that you can hear (but being through your headphones or speakers I'm sure I'm not getting the real sound).
> 
> As for how much more bass I want.... I want more. Not a ton more but more. HOWEVER! I find headphones like Beats to have a very muddy sound. I also don't want car rattling hood rat bass either. I want a nice punch but I also want my vocals and effects to have clarity.
> So far I'm leaning on the XB1000 because well... not for anything technical but because its discontinued by the manufacture and the things look ridiculous (so more of a collectors pick up).
> But the Vmoda I could probably get a listen too and the VModa M100 and the Sony MA900 are pretty up there high on my list.
> 
> Kind of also saving up for the revamped Beyerdynamic T1.


Well, you'd most likely get more bass out of the HD 700 on your new amp (and perhaps with a better DAC as well). Definitely look for a place to audition headphones though.

If, on a mid-fi (or better) DAC/amp you find the HD 700 to have non-existent bass, then you definitely need a basshead headphone. I don't know anything about basshead headphones though so I can't give recommendations. The only one I've heard is the Fostex TH900 (paired with a Headamp GS-X Mk2 with DACT and some very popular $3k balanced DAC though I forget what it's called) and I hated it.


----------



## Rei86

Thanks for your advice boredgunner.

I think I'll make the Ember II my top priority purchase as of right now.

As for the DACs you mentioned I'll look into them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd definitely get a better DAC/amp if you're using headphones like the HD 700 and Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500. The ODAC is not really an upgrade over the Modi 2. These headphones will strongly benefit from a higher end source. The Project Ember II is a fantastic amp choice though. The mid-fi DAC I'd go for right now is probably the Audio-GD NFB-1 or 1S (I don't know the difference), or NFB-3 if you want single ended instead of balanced, but there are many great options out there.
> 
> Neither the Audeze EL-8 or HiFiMan HE-500 are "basshead" headphones. They have above average bass impact and excellent bass though, however the HE-500 is quite neutral overall. Sony XB on the other hand is a basshead headphone all the way. It's very hard to determine what you want without hearing them for yourself. Roughly how much more bass do you want compared to your Sennheiser HD 700? A ton more?


Just fyi, the HE-500s have a lot more bass than what people give them credit for.

Most people are not driving them correctly.

Simca and a few other members and I had this fight all the time. On paper they only need 1 watt, but the moment you start feeding them a little more juice, the bass gets much fuller and tighter.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just fyi, the HE-500s have a lot more bass than what people give them credit for.
> 
> Most people are not driving them correctly.
> 
> Simca and a few other members and I had this fight all the time. On paper they only need 1 watt, but the moment you start feeding them a little more juice, the bass gets much fuller and tighter.


Oh yeah don't get me wrong. It has a substantial amount of bass, and the bass itself is very high quality. It's probably going to be my next headphone if it's still available next year. I auditioned it on the Headamp GS-X Mk2 and a top notch DAC. It doesn't have enough bass for a basshead though, I would imagine (like someone who thinks the HD 700 has non-existent bass).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I find the bass almost non existent with the HD700.
> 
> Don't know if I should blame the AMP/DAC combo I have right now, and or the headphone itself.
> 
> I live in the third largest city in NC, but I don't know any places where I can really go and audition headphones. Since I'm now just getting into it, I'm sure I'll find a place. However for now all I can go on is by reading reviews, watching video reviews and this source here
> http://www.sonicsense.com/
> Where they have a bunch of headphones tested that you can hear (but being through your headphones or speakers I'm sure I'm not getting the real sound).
> 
> As for how much more bass I want.... I want more. Not a ton more but more. HOWEVER! I find headphones like Beats to have a very muddy sound. I also don't want car rattling hood rat bass either. I want a nice punch but I also want my vocals and effects to have clarity.
> So far I'm leaning on the XB1000 because well... not for anything technical but because its discontinued by the manufacture and the things look ridiculous (so more of a collectors pick up).
> But the Vmoda I could probably get a listen too and the VModa M100 and the Sony MA900 are pretty up there high on my list.
> 
> Kind of also saving up for the revamped Beyerdynamic T1.


I hate to disagree with boredgunner, but the problem is 100% your headphones.

Sell them, get a lightly used pair of LCD2s, change out the wire, call it done gg.

I do agree that a better amp and dac will improve bass, but only marginally. The source of your problems is all down to the HD700s. Even if you drop down to a HD650, the bass is dramatically better. But the LCD2 is probably the best headphone you are going to get without going into the 1K+ territory.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate to disagree with boredgunner, but the problem is 100% your headphones.
> 
> Sell them, get a lightly used pair of LCD2s, change out the wire, call it done gg.
> 
> I do agree that a better amp and dac will improve bass, but only marginally. The source of your problems is all down to the HD700s. Even if you drop down to a HD650, the bass is dramatically better. But the LCD2 is probably the best headphone you are going to get without going into the 1K+ territory.


Hmm... you probably are right that he'll be more satisfied with a headphone upgrade than an amp upgrade. However I just couldn't bring myself to run an HE-500 or LCD-2 on a Modi + Magni setup. I'm sure it won't be awful, and he'll probably like either one more than the HD 700, but a Modi/Magni wouldn't do them justice.

Selling the HD 700 is a good idea, more money for a new amp and a headphone.

- EDIT: @Rei86 the reason we're saying this is because I don't think anyone on the planet likes the HD 700 more than the HE-500 and LCD-2. The HD 700 is a very... controversial headphone?

- EDIT 2: Revised T1 wut?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh yeah don't get me wrong. It has a substantial amount of bass, and the bass itself is very high quality. It's probably going to be my next headphone if it's still available next year. I auditioned it on the Headamp GS-X Mk2 and a top notch DAC. It doesn't have enough bass for a basshead though, I would imagine (like someone who thinks the HD 700 has non-existent bass).


It does.

Honestly. The problem is you heard them on an awful amp.

I know jason (the guy who builds the headamp amps) and I have heard a lot of his stuff. It is all pretty awful.

IDK what happened. A few years ago his stuff sounded pretty decent. And then he just flat out nose dived.

Honestly, just plug the he-500s into a basic schiit lyr and bifrost. It is still a low end setup (its only expensive because they are ripping you off), but I think you will find it a lot more natural sounding and full.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm... you probably are right that he'll be more satisfied with a headphone upgrade than an amp upgrade. However I just couldn't bring myself to run an HE-500 or LCD-2 on a Modi + Magni setup. I'm sure it won't be awful, and he'll probably like either one more than the HD 700, but a Modi/Magni wouldn't do them justice.
> 
> Selling the HD 700 is a good idea, more money for a new amp and a headphone.
> 
> - EDIT: @Rei86 the reason we're saying this is because I don't think anyone on the planet likes the HD 700 more than the HE-500 and LCD-2. The HD 700 is a very... controversial headphone?
> 
> - EDIT 2: Revised T1 wut?


Well I definitely agree, but I look at it this way.

If he has good headphones, it gives him a solid foundation to build from.

If he just keeps chasing his tail with the HD700s, who only knows how much money he will have to dump in before he gets what he is looking for.

Plus, I am not even sure he will even be able to achieve what he wants even if he had all the money in the world.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I find the bass almost non existent with the HD700.
> 
> Don't know if I should blame the AMP/DAC combo I have right now, and or the headphone itself.
> 
> I live in the third largest city in NC, but I don't know any places where I can really go and audition headphones. Since I'm now just getting into it, I'm sure I'll find a place. However for now all I can go on is by reading reviews, watching video reviews and this source here
> http://www.sonicsense.com/
> Where they have a bunch of headphones tested that you can hear (but being through your headphones or speakers I'm sure I'm not getting the real sound).
> 
> As for how much more bass I want.... I want more. Not a ton more but more. HOWEVER! I find headphones like Beats to have a very muddy sound. I also don't want car rattling hood rat bass either. I want a nice punch but I also want my vocals and effects to have clarity.
> So far I'm leaning on the XB1000 because well... not for anything technical but because its discontinued by the manufacture and the things look ridiculous (so more of a collectors pick up).
> But the Vmoda I could probably get a listen too and the VModa M100 and the Sony MA900 are pretty up there high on my list.
> 
> Kind of also saving up for the revamped Beyerdynamic T1.


When it comes to bass, you have sub-bass and mid-bass. Mid-bass is the thump and sub-bass is the rumble. When you say you want more bass, are you talking about the thumping or the rumbling?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It does.
> 
> Honestly. The problem is you heard them on an awful amp.
> 
> I know jason (the guy who builds the headamp amps) and I have heard a lot of his stuff. It is all pretty awful.
> 
> IDK what happened. A few years ago his stuff sounded pretty decent. And then he just flat out nose dived.
> 
> Honestly, just plug the he-500s into a basic schiit lyr and bifrost. It is still a low end setup (its only expensive because they are ripping you off), but I think you will find it a lot more natural sounding and full.


Interesting. I hadn't decided on an amp/DAC for it yet, though I was leaning toward Audio-GD and balanced ones at that (NFB-1 amp and DAC perhaps). Either way that should be a fun upgrade.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. I hadn't decided on an amp/DAC for it yet, though I was leaning toward Audio-GD and balanced ones at that (NFB-1 amp and DAC perhaps). Either way that should be a fun upgrade.


 +  =


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Which of Beyer's DT series (770, 880, 990) has the most similar sound signature to the Darth Beyers? I had a recabled pair of Koa Wood Darths, and they were probably my favorite headphones I ever owned, other than the fact they were freaking HEAVY.

I have a Darkvoice 336i amp, so I should be able to drive the 600 Ohm version. Any reason NOT to get the 600 Ohm if I have the gear to drive it right?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate to disagree with boredgunner, but the problem is 100% your headphones.
> 
> Sell them, get a lightly used pair of LCD2s, change out the wire, call it done gg.
> 
> I do agree that a better amp and dac will improve bass, but only marginally. The source of your problems is all down to the HD700s. Even if you drop down to a HD650, the bass is dramatically better. But the LCD2 is probably the best headphone you are going to get without going into the 1K+ territory.


See that's the thing. I've seen people debating the hell out of the HD700s since its really stuck between a rock and a hard place. When it come to MSRP is the HD700 worth two times more than the HD650? And are the HD700 worth it if you already own a HD600/650, when the HD800 is not that much further?

The HD700 really was a impulsive buy. The product was only 479.99 shipped so I got them. Don't think I'll sell them since they do sound okay but I'm looking for more bass.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm... you probably are right that he'll be more satisfied with a headphone upgrade than an amp upgrade. However I just couldn't bring myself to run an HE-500 or LCD-2 on a Modi + Magni setup. I'm sure it won't be awful, and he'll probably like either one more than the HD 700, but a Modi/Magni wouldn't do them justice.
> 
> Selling the HD 700 is a good idea, more money for a new amp and a headphone.
> 
> - EDIT: @Rei86 the reason we're saying this is because I don't think anyone on the planet likes the HD 700 more than the HE-500 and LCD-2. The HD 700 is a very... controversial headphone?
> 
> - EDIT 2: Revised T1 wut?


http://africa-middle-east.beyerdynamic.com/press/press-releases/press-detail/article/t-1-new-reference-for-audiophile-music-fans.html?no_cache=1

The T1s are getting a update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well I definitely agree, but I look at it this way.
> 
> If he has good headphones, it gives him a solid foundation to build from.
> 
> If he just keeps chasing his tail with the HD700s, who only knows how much money he will have to dump in before he gets what he is looking for.
> 
> Plus, I am not even sure he will even be able to achieve what he wants even if he had all the money in the world.


Oh no... OH NO. I don't want to go down that rabbit hole. I can see myself purchasing more and more headphones in the future but I kind of want that sound now. Thanks for your advice, the only reason I overlooked the LCD 2 was the new price of 1k. Think I'll be looking and save up. I'm going to try and try them out but I guess no harm/foul to buy and test to see if I like them or not.

AMP/DAC recommendation however?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> When it comes to bass, you have sub-bass and mid-bass. Mid-bass is the thump and sub-bass is the rumble. When you say you want more bass, are you talking about the thumping or the rumbling?


Probably looking for a little more of the rumbling over the thump.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. I hadn't decided on an amp/DAC for it yet, though I was leaning toward Audio-GD and balanced ones at that (NFB-1 amp and DAC perhaps). Either way that should be a fun upgrade.


After looking through their website, I would not touch any amp they make with a 10 foot pole. The quality of components is kind of crap.

but the dac does look interesting. I would be interested in getting my hands on the schematic and seeing what it would sound like with capacitors that are not liable to blow up.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> See that's the thing. I've seen people debating the hell out of the HD700s since its really stuck between a rock and a hard place. When it come to MSRP is the HD700 worth two times more than the HD650? And are the HD700 worth it if you already own a HD600/650, when the HD800 is not that much further?
> 
> The HD700 really was a impulsive buy. The product was only 479.99 shipped so I got them. Don't think I'll sell them since they do sound okay but I'm looking for more bass.
> http://africa-middle-east.beyerdynamic.com/press/press-releases/press-detail/article/t-1-new-reference-for-audiophile-music-fans.html?no_cache=1
> 
> The T1s are getting a update.
> Oh no... OH NO. I don't want to go down that rabbit hole. I can see myself purchasing more and more headphones in the future but I kind of want that sound now. Thanks for your advice, the only reason I overlooked the LCD 2 was the new price of 1k. Think I'll be looking and save up. I'm going to try and try them out but I guess no harm/foul to buy and test to see if I like them or not.
> 
> AMP/DAC recommendation however?
> Probably looking for a little more of the rumbling over the thump.


Lemme fix that for you.

The shiny silver sennheiser headphones suck. Period. End of story. Its not up for debate. They are not worth the plastic the ink sennheiser uses to print their name.

How do I know this? Here is a cute test. Go to any guitar center. Buy some cheap sennheiser HD201s for 25-30 bucks. Plug them in. Notice something? THEY HAVE MORE BASS THAN THE FREAKING 1000+ DOLLAR HEADPHONES!!!!!!!!!!!!

The only people who say these headphones are good are people who have dumped in a lot of money into these headphones because they read in some magazine how good they were. And now they just refuse to say they made a mistake.

And old deaf people who only listen to classical music who have way too much money for their own good.

There is a slim margin of people who are smart enough to sell these things and NEVER speak of them again. You are now one of these people.









As for amp dac recommendations, figure out your headphone situation first.

If you do opt for the LCD2s, then I agree with OCnoob, the soloist pairs very VERY well with the LCD2


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*
> 
> Which of Beyer's DT series (770, 880, 990) has the most similar sound signature to the Darth Beyers? I had a recabled pair of Koa Wood Darths, and they were probably my favorite headphones I ever owned, other than the fact they were freaking HEAVY.
> 
> I have a Darkvoice 336i amp, so I should be able to drive the 600 Ohm version. Any reason NOT to get the 600 Ohm if I have the gear to drive it right?


Pretty sure the Darth Beyers all start life as DT770s.

Beyerdynamic is coming out with a new headphone following the closed tradition of the 770s, though.

The 250 Ohm DT1770. Not sure when it will be released, but they look great (and with removable cables):

http://www.head-fi.org/t/776807/finally-new-headphone-from-beyerdynamic-dt-1770#post_11814190


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> schiit lyr and bifrost. It is still a low end setup (its only expensive because they are ripping you off)


Alright, Ive seen you make this statement in a number of threads and you have piqued my interest, how is Schiit ripping people off?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lemme fix that for you.
> *
> The shiny silver sennheiser headphones suck. Period. End of story. Its not up for debate. They are not worth the plastic the ink sennheiser uses to print their name.
> 
> How do I know this? Here is a cute test. Go to any guitar center. Buy some cheap sennheiser HD201s for 25-30 bucks. Plug them in. Notice something? THEY HAVE MORE BASS THAN THE FREAKING 1000+ DOLLAR HEADPHONES!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The only people who say these headphones are good are people who have dumped in a lot of money into these headphones because they read in some magazine how good they were. And now they just refuse to say they made a mistake.
> 
> And old deaf people who only listen to classical music who have way too much money for their own good.*
> 
> There is a slim margin of people who are smart enough to sell these things and NEVER speak of them again. You are now one of these people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for amp dac recommendations, figure out your headphone situation first.
> 
> If you do opt for the LCD2s, then I agree with OCnoob, the soloist pairs very VERY well with the LCD2


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Alright, Ive seen you make this statement in a number of threads and you have piqued my interest, how is Schiit ripping people off?


I just bought 80 capacitors, 49 resistors, a few tube sockets and a few potentiometers for 34 bucks after shipping. All of them were fairly high grade parts.

IDK how much their chassis costs, but by the time you figure they are buying cheap parts in bulk, I would guess that their cost investment into something like the asgard or bifrost is no more than the cost of a small meal at mcdonalds.

The only thing in the lyr that is even worth any money is the potentiometer. From the picture on the site, it looks like an alps blue velvet which is about 20-30 bucks shipped to your door. The transformers might be another 20 to 40 depending on who made them.

IDK what sort of price schiit is getting the pots and the transformers for, but I can tell you....its cheap.

Everything else in the lyr you could pay for with lunch money. The labor to put something like that together is also not that expensive.

The ONLY freaking thing I can figure some of where your money is going is to warranty. And we all know that schiit really needs a good warranty program because their QC aint that great.

I get the whole free market thing, but I mean come on. There are better sounding, better designed, and better sourced gear out there that costs less than what schiit makes.

The only reason schiit is so popular is branding and marketing.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only reason schiit is so popular is branding and marketing.


Yeah.

I mean most computer people know about Creative and Asus. After that you have normal brands like Sony and such.

Schitt no matter how niche like market it is in is easy to remember. I mean their Schitt Fulla, or Fulla Schiit is a genius play on words for our childish society like ours.

Besides them the only other group that I can think of off my head that's talked about a lot is JDS Labs (because of the ODAC/O2 Amp) and Mayflower.

EDIT: forgot about Fiio too. Since that company seems like the "My 1st AMP/DAC" company.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I just bought 80 capacitors, 49 resistors, a few tube sockets and a few potentiometers for 34 bucks after shipping. All of them were fairly high grade parts.
> 
> IDK how much their chassis costs, but by the time you figure they are buying cheap parts in bulk, I would guess that their cost investment into something like the asgard or bifrost is no more than the cost of a small meal at mcdonalds.
> 
> The only thing in the lyr that is even worth any money is the potentiometer. From the picture on the site, it looks like an alps blue velvet which is about 20-30 bucks shipped to your door. The transformers might be another 20 to 40 depending on who made them.
> 
> IDK what sort of price schiit is getting the pots and the transformers for, but I can tell you....its cheap.
> 
> Everything else in the lyr you could pay for with lunch money. The labor to put something like that together is also not that expensive.
> 
> The ONLY freaking thing I can figure some of where your money is going is to warranty. And we all know that schiit really needs a good warranty program because their QC aint that great.
> 
> I get the whole free market thing, but I mean come on. There are better sounding, better designed, and better sourced gear out there that costs less than what schiit makes.
> 
> The only reason schiit is so popular is branding and marketing.


I was guessing this was your reason as you eluded to it in another post when you said "you and your friends" make amps for much cheaper.

You are forgetting that parts is only a small part of any product....

Office/Facilities/Overhead/Website/lawyers/accountants/etc.
Research & Development
Testing equipment
Prototyping
Parts Sourcing (gotta pay people while they source everything)
Assembly (It seems like they let another place stuff the boards and they assemble)
Testing built products to specs
Testing for regulations (They send out for EMC testing)
Scrap (employees screw stuff up, a scratch on a chassis a damaged part etc.)
Packaging design and protyping and sourcing
Packaging
Stuffing said packaging and shipping
Sales and technical support

I know Im missing a bunch of stuff that goes into product costs and my professors would likely roll over in their grave but you get the idea, often actual parts cost can be low but the overall costs can be much higher.

But this goes for everyone who makes a Lyr competitor. Why is the Lyr doing better than them, that I can't answer. I think its interesting that a company that has no marketing department and puts very little cost into it has taken off like they have. The thing about a free market is you can charge whatever you want, people choose whether or not to buy it. In these times an overpriced product that people don't see value in gets bad reviews often die as people search for those reviews and won't buy based off even a single bad review sometimes.

Im guessing that Schiit has got their price set right (justified by internals or not) and has the right mix of aesthetics and sound that people like. Could their be a better sounding amp out there to you, sure, but does it sound better to everyone else?

Im not defending Schiit (as I likely know as many of the factors as you do) on this but I often see people price parts and say a cost is unjust based on that alone and its just plain wrong. Go through and really think about bringing something to market and trying to have a competitive price and you will see its not easy and part costs will often not be what breaks you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I was guessing this was your reason as you eluded to it in another post when you said "you and your friends" make amps for much cheaper.
> 
> You are forgetting that parts is only a small part of any product....
> 
> Office/Facilities/Overhead/Website/lawyers/accountants/etc.
> Research & Development
> Testing equipment
> Prototyping
> Parts Sourcing (gotta pay people while they source everything)
> Assembly (It seems like they let another place stuff the boards and they assemble)
> Testing built products to specsNo, I am aware of all of that. I would not have a problem with that argument either if it were not for the magni and modi.
> 
> Testing for regulations (They send out for EMC testing)
> Scrap (employees screw stuff up, a scratch on a chassis a damaged part etc.)
> Packaging design and protyping and sourcing
> Packaging
> Stuffing said packaging and shipping
> Sales and technical support
> 
> I know Im missing a bunch of stuff that goes into product costs and my professors would likely roll over in their grave but you get the idea, often actual parts cost can be low but the overall costs can be much higher.
> 
> But this goes for everyone who makes a Lyr competitor. Why is the Lyr doing better than them, that I can't answer. I think its interesting that a company that has no marketing department and puts very little cost into it has taken off like they have. The thing about a free market is you can charge whatever you want, people choose whether or not to buy it. In these times an overpriced product that people don't see value in gets bad reviews often die as people search for those reviews and won't buy based off even a single bad review sometimes.
> 
> Im guessing that Schiit has got their price set right (justified by internals or not) and has the right mix of aesthetics and sound that people like. Could their be a better sounding amp out there to you, sure, but does it sound better to everyone else?
> 
> Im not defending Schiit (as I likely know as many of the factors as you do) on this but I often see people price parts and say a cost is unjust based on that alone and its just plain wrong. Go through and really think about bringing something to market and trying to have a competitive price and you will see its not easy and part costs will often not be what breaks you.


Mmmmmmmm I thought about all of that too, but I still came up short, even with conservative estimates, I am still coming up with 30-40% profit.


----------



## vladz

Fidelio x2 or he400s i want enough bass pls...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmmmmm I thought about all of that too, but I still came up short, even with conservative estimates, I am still coming up with 30-40% profit.


Lets say that 40% markup over all costs is correct. Why are people paying that? And you think its limited to Schiit? I think audio in general is full of heavy markup.

I always find it interesting when people get upset at people making a profit, I say to any company that can make a good profit without actually scamming people or being corrupt are doing something right.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Fidelio x2 or he400s i want enough bass pls...


People seem to be 50/50 split between those two headphones. The Fidelio X1 probably has more bass than both for what it's worth, and some have said the original HE-400 has a tiny bit more bass than the HE-400S.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Lets say that 40% markup over all costs is correct. Why are people paying that? And you think its limited to Schiit? I think audio in general is full of heavy markup.
> 
> I always find it interesting when people get upset at people making a profit, I say to any company that can make a good profit without actually scamming people or being corrupt are doing something right.


You definitely have a point, but the problem is that some mark ups are worth it, and others are not.

When audeeze first came out, there were basically a few guys trying to make headphones and needed to charge a butt ton of money just so that they would not starve to death doing what they were doing. And for the money you got a near 100% hand crafted 1 of a kind headphone for the same price as a sennheiser HD800.

So on one hand you were paying a lot of money for a quality product so that the people who made it could survive.

On the other hand you could buy a quality product and the extra money would go into their swiss bank account.

That is what schiit has become. They are not looking to make quality products, they are looking to get rich.

Even if the markup was 20%, that 20% markup is for what I truly believe is a sub par product and is going to line the pockets of some guy who really does not deserve it.

If companies like cambridge audio, parasound, and a few others were not around, I would be singing a completely different tune.


----------



## NBrock

You guys ever hear of Tidal streaming service? They stream FLAC (1411kb/s). Just started a 30 day free trial and love what I am seeing/hearing so far.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Even if the markup was 20%, that 20% markup is for what I truly believe is a sub par product and is going to line the pockets of some guy who really does not deserve it.


Is that based on what you perceive as the markup or the performance. Obviously a large number of people think their products sound great.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Is that based on what you perceive as the markup or the performance. Obviously a large number of people think their products sound great.


Both. The performance is bad, and the markup is at LEAST 20%

And a lot of people like it simply because they do not know any better.

Also, I would like to make clear that I exclude the magni and modi from my thoughts about schiit.

The magni and modi are both pretty decent for the money.


----------



## Rei86

Damn just did the pricing and looks like its gonna be an expensive month.

Question is there really a difference between the Soloist and Soloist SL?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Lets say that 40% markup over all costs is correct. Why are people paying that? And you think its limited to Schiit? I think audio in general is full of heavy markup.
> 
> I always find it interesting when people get upset at people making a profit, I say to any company that can make a good profit without actually scamming people or being corrupt are doing something right.


But Schiit was actually caught lying and with it ended with NwAvGuy getting banned from Head Fi.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Damn just did the pricing and looks like its gonna be an expensive month.
> 
> Question is there really a difference between the Soloist and Soloist SL?
> But Schiit was actually caught lying and with it ended with NwAvGuy getting banned from Head Fi.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/775009/audeze-lcd-2-rev-2-rosewood-non-fazor

offer him 725 shipped.

You can also try the conductor.

http://www.head-fi.org/g/i/1328269/burson-conductor-maxxed-version-ess9018/

That is a really nice amp and dac all in one unit.


----------



## silvrr

Anyone here from Chicago and going to the head-if meet tomorrow?


----------



## Blze001

I finished my Torpedo kit a day or two ago to pair with my AKG Q701s. All I can say is "wow". It's like I have a completely different set of headphones now!

Once my wallet recovers, it might be time to do something about the fact that my new amp/headphone pairing are getting their signals from a DSS2...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> See that's the thing. I've seen people debating the hell out of the HD700s since its really stuck between a rock and a hard place. When it come to MSRP is the HD700 worth two times more than the HD650? And are the HD700 worth it if you already own a HD600/650, when the HD800 is not that much further?
> 
> The HD700 really was a impulsive buy. The product was only 479.99 shipped so I got them. Don't think I'll sell them since they do sound okay but I'm looking for more bass.
> http://africa-middle-east.beyerdynamic.com/press/press-releases/press-detail/article/t-1-new-reference-for-audiophile-music-fans.html?no_cache=1
> 
> The T1s are getting a update.
> Oh no... OH NO. I don't want to go down that rabbit hole. I can see myself purchasing more and more headphones in the future but I kind of want that sound now. Thanks for your advice, the only reason I overlooked the LCD 2 was the new price of 1k. Think I'll be looking and save up. I'm going to try and try them out but I guess no harm/foul to buy and test to see if I like them or not.
> 
> AMP/DAC recommendation however?
> Probably looking for a little more of the rumbling over the thump.


What town in NC are you from exactly? By 3rd, I'm guessing somewhere near the triangle area? If so, there's Moon Audio. Also, if you're interested in hearing a HD650, I could help you out with that as long as you're in the Triangle or nearby.


----------



## roflcopter159

To add to the recent conversation, the LCD 2 is probably one of my best purchases in a while. I highly recommend them. Razordogaudio.com is where I got mine. They have some store demo models and b stock for about $850 I think.

Also, to add to the amp considerations, I got to hear a Bottlehead SEX at a meet last winter that was fantastic. That's probably the amp I'm going to go with next time I get some money in my pocket for one.

I wouldn't worry too much about using a lesser amp with the LCD 2. Personally, I use them out of an Aune T1 mk1. Admittedly, the LCD 2 isn't anywhere close to performing at its full potential, but it still sounds pretty fantastic regardless. As long as you don't plan on running them out of low end amps forever, temporarily doing so isn't too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Anyone here from Chicago and going to the head-if meet tomorrow?


I wish I could. I'm away from home for the summer, so I won't be attending. I'm curious to hear how it goes. Try to put something in their ears about having another one in the winter


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What town in NC are you from exactly? By 3rd, I'm guessing somewhere near the triangle area? If so, there's Moon Audio. Also, if you're interested in hearing a HD650, I could help you out with that as long as you're in the Triangle or nearby.


Nah, not the research Triangle. Greensboro NC, the Piedmont Triad area.
Did a search of Moon Audio and since its near one of my friends home I think I'll make a stop and check it out. Thanks for the heads up









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> To add to the recent conversation, the LCD 2 is probably one of my best purchases in a while. I highly recommend them. Razordogaudio.com is where I got mine. They have some store demo models and b stock for about $850 I think.
> 
> Also, to add to the amp considerations, I got to hear a Bottlehead SEX at a meet last winter that was fantastic. That's probably the amp I'm going to go with next time I get some money in my pocket for one.
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about using a lesser amp with the LCD 2. Personally, I use them out of an Aune T1 mk1. Admittedly, the LCD 2 isn't anywhere close to performing at its full potential, but it still sounds pretty fantastic regardless. As long as you don't plan on running them out of low end amps forever, temporarily doing so isn't too bad.
> I wish I could. I'm away from home for the summer, so I won't be attending. I'm curious to hear how it goes. Try to put something in their ears about having another one in the winter


Thanks for the input and I was looking on the net for some prices and ended up at razordogaudio. Might give one of the used ones they have that says less than five hours used a try.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Thanks for the input and I was looking on the net for some prices and ended up at razordogaudio. Might give one of the used ones they have that says less than five hours used a try.


Honestly, those used ones are probably so close to new you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. The owner is really helpful, so you could probably send them an email and ask if there are any imperfections and if so what they are. I bought a used pair as well and all mine were used for was to take some pictures, so they may as well have been sold as new.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Nah, not the research Triangle. Greensboro NC, the Piedmont Triad area.
> Did a search of Moon Audio and since its near one of my friends home I think I'll make a stop and check it out. Thanks for the heads up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input and I was looking on the net for some prices and ended up at razordogaudio. Might give one of the used ones they have that says less than five hours used a try.


Ah that's not terribly far from the Triangle. I'm still getting used to be close to everything







.

Also, glad I can help! Keep in mind he requests that you make an appointment as I think he runs his business out of his house.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, he is absolutely correct.
> 
> I listened to the HD800s on plenty of amps. They are probably the worst sounding with the O2 and Odac.
> 
> The schiit lyr and bifrost is probably the lowest end system you can buy that make the HD800s remotely tolerable.
> 
> You plug the HD800s into anything less and well.....I will put it this way.
> 
> You wanna see a magic trick? I am gonna make the bass disappear. *plug it into a cheap amp* BAHHHHHHHHHHH its gone.


http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/what-we-hear.html
Quote:


> SUBJECTIVE REALITY: I've done the above blind testing using my own HD650 headphones and Benchmark DAC1 Pre. The O2 sounded so similar to the $1600 Benchmark I, and another listener, could not detect any difference. Simple logic tells us if what Lieven wrote about the O2/HD650 is true, it would also likely hold true for the Benchmark DAC1 Pre/HD650 or indeed any sufficiently transparent headphone amp. Considering the DAC1 is a Stereophile Class A (their highest rating) headphone component and rave reviewed by numerous other high-end audiophile reviewers, there seems to be a serious disconnect somewhere. At least one of the reviewers must be wrong and the Headfonia authors are far outnumbered.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/what-we-hear.html


Oh my god.

Please. PLEASE do yourself a favor and listen to any other system. I do not even care if it is a pair of beats headphones. Just please go figure out what bass sounds like before you start talking about subjectivity.

Better yet, just go to guitar center and see if someone can play you something on a bass guitar.

Then plug in your headphones and see if a bass guitar solo on youtube sounds anything alike.

Spoiler, it won't.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh my god.
> 
> Please. PLEASE do yourself a favor and listen to any other system. I do not even care if it is a pair of beats headphones. Just please go figure out what bass sounds like before you start talking about subjectivity.
> 
> Better yet, just go to guitar center and see if someone can play you something on a bass guitar.
> 
> Then plug in your headphones and see if a bass guitar solo on youtube sounds anything alike.
> 
> Spoiler, it won't.


I've tested the HDVD800 with my HD 800 (and other systems and configurations) so I will quote again:

http://nwavguy.blogspot.ca/2012/04/what-we-hear.html
Quote:


> SUBJECTIVE REALITY: I've done the above blind testing using my own HD650 headphones and Benchmark DAC1 Pre. The O2 sounded so similar to the $1600 Benchmark I, and another listener, could not detect any difference. Simple logic tells us if what Lieven wrote about the O2/HD650 is true, it would also likely hold true for the Benchmark DAC1 Pre/HD650 or indeed any sufficiently transparent headphone amp. Considering the DAC1 is a Stereophile Class A (their highest rating) headphone component and rave reviewed by numerous other high-end audiophile reviewers, there seems to be a serious disconnect somewhere. At least one of the reviewers must be wrong and the Headfonia authors are far outnumbered.


Quote:


> ONE MAN'S BOOM IS ANOTHER MAN'S BASS: Perhaps the most accurate headphones I own are my Etymotic ER4s but they're also among the least used. Why? They're just not very exciting to my ears and are ruthlessly revealing of poor recordings. I want to be clear nobody can dictate what's best for someone else when it comes to headphones, speakers, phono cartridges, and signal processing (including EQ). All of these things alter the sound to varying degrees so it comes down to individual preferences as to which is best. But, to be clear, I've also presented good reasons why it's worthwhile for everything else in the signal chain to be as accurate and transparent as possible-that is to have the highest fidelity. Just because I like say a bit of bass boost doesn't mean I should go buy a headphone amp with a high output impedance that makes my HD650's sound more boomy. That same amp would be a disaster with my Denon D2000s, Etymotics or Ultimate Ears. It's much better to choose a headphone with more bass, like my DT770, or use some EQ to punch up the bass to my liking. Then I can use my headphone amp with any headphone and I can have my cake and eat it too.


Quote:


> WHAT WE HEAR: Neurologists, brain experts, hearing experts, and audio experts, all agree the human hearing system, by necessity, discards around 99.99% of what arrives at our ears. Our "reptile brain" is actively involved determining what gets discarded. For example when you're listening to someone at a noisy restaurant, the brain does its best to deliver just their voice. And, multiple studies demonstrate, when you're listening to audio gear the brain also does its best to filter your hearing in the way it thinks you most want. If you're expecting Gear A to sound different from Gear B the brain filters each differently so you indeed hear a difference even when there isn't one. This auditory issue has many names. I generally call it "Subjective Bias" but it's what's behind "Expectation Bias", "The Placebo Effect", and "Confirmation Bias". I highly recommend the book Brain Rules by John Medina and there are more resources in the Tech Section.


----------



## boredgunner

I suppose this is the best place to ask. Do ASIO4ALL drivers work in Windows 10?


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone know if we have a headphones gallery thread?


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/p9qXQC7Hj

My headphone and mic setup... for now.


----------



## pez

I'm not sure what one listens to with the HD800 and gets enjoyment. Everything outside of classical seems like it would just be stale and lifeless. I mean I remember vocals being good, but what happens once you actually listen to a singer that has some range? After hearing Yuna on the K1000, I took the CD/album to different setups and specifically remember the HD800 just being the most sterile thing I listened to. But to each their own







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

No one likes the hoodie?


----------



## pez

Haha I don't really wear white so I didn't really think twice about it







.


----------



## Rei86

The logo and overall hoodie is nice. If I did pick one up it would be in a darker color.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The logo and overall hoodie is nice. If I did pick one up it would be in a darker color.


Agreed, a darker color like grey or even black with white print would be nice!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/p9qXQC7Hj
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My headphone and mic setup... for now.


Woot, fellow Q701 owner!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The logo and overall hoodie is nice. If I did pick one up it would be in a darker color.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha I don't really wear white so I didn't really think twice about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Agreed, a darker color like grey or even black with white print would be nice!


Cool thanks!


----------



## pez

Realized my post didn't sound supportive. I like the design and logo, but white isn't my color







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Realized my post didn't sound supportive. I like the design and logo, but white isn't my color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh I was looking for feedback


----------



## silvrr

Spent a few hours at the Chicago headfi meet and I have to say if anyone has accesses to an event like this make the trip.

I learned more about a wide array of headphones than could ever be done reading reviews. Getting to try so many headphones on my setup and swap with my DT880s was really interesting. I also learned what I like and dislike about my setup a lot more.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Between the 2 logos and colors, which one did you guys prefer?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Between the 2 logos and colors, which one did you guys prefer?


I can not hear you wins IMO.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No one likes the hoodie?


Design's nice, but man I'd never wear a white hoodie as they get dirty way too quickly. Also, they're white








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Between the 2 logos and colors, which one did you guys prefer?


First one by leaps and bounds for design, and not a fan of either colour. Black, charcoal, or even a gunmetal grey would be awesome.

EDIT: Also... Full zip options would be a must for me as I greatly prefer such, but I wouldn't die wearing a pull over


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone know if we have a headphones gallery thread?


Dunno, but if there isn't one and if one needs to be started, I can volunteer 19 pairs of cans.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not sure what one listens to with the HD800 and gets enjoyment. Everything outside of classical seems like it would just be stale and lifeless. I mean I remember vocals being good, but what happens once you actually listen to a singer that has some range? After hearing Yuna on the K1000, I took the CD/album to different setups and specifically remember the HD800 just being the most sterile thing I listened to. But to each their own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was severely crticized by some for trading my HD800 for a Grado PS1000. The former was simply too clinical/sterile for me, and yes, if you aren't listening to classical pieces with it, other genres of music simply sound too 'diffused'.....the wide soundstage spread everything out making vocals and instruments sound 'distant'. Dor classical music, it owns.....btw, others criticized me for swapping it saying my Dac/amp stack didn't do it justice (I was on a Schiit Lyr + iFi iDSD Nano), and even IF I'd upgraded to my present Gustard H10/X12 stack, I doubt I could use the HD800 for anything other than classical.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Between the 2 logos and colors, which one did you guys prefer?


The 2nd one!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Dunno, but if there isn't one and if one needs to be started, I can volunteer 19 pairs of cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was severely crticized by some for trading my HD800 for a Grado PS1000. The former was simply too clinical/sterile for me, and yes, if you aren't listening to classical pieces with it, other genres of music simply sound too 'diffused'.....the wide soundstage spread everything out making vocals and instruments sound 'distant'. Dor classical music, it owns.....btw, others criticized me for swapping it saying my Dac/amp stack didn't do it justice (I was on a Schiit Lyr + iFi iDSD Nano), and even IF I'd upgraded to my present Gustard H10/X12 stack, I doubt I could use the HD800 for anything other than classical.
> The 2nd one!!!


Yeah. My post was a little harsh/blanket statement, but I like to think I had a pretty good opportunity of variety to hear the HD800 with when I did. Tjj is literally my witness lol.

Of course, I might be called crazy for really enjoying EDM on the HD650, but I'm ok with that







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah. My post was a little harsh/blanket statement, but I like to think I had a pretty good opportunity of variety to hear the HD800 with when I did. Tjj is literally my witness lol.
> 
> Of course, I might be called crazy for really enjoying EDM on the HD650, but I'm ok with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really enjoy EDM and pop on with my 650s so you aren't the only one!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah. My post was a little harsh/blanket statement, but I like to think I had a pretty good opportunity of variety to hear the HD800 with when I did. Tjj is literally my witness lol.
> 
> Of course, I might be called crazy for really enjoying EDM on the HD650, but I'm ok with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I must also be crazy because I tend to prefer DnB....... On my K712's versus my M50X's. At least for listening at home anyways.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Last question...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last question...


2nd one!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I really enjoy EDM and pop on with my 650s so you aren't the only one!


Yeah, good to know I'm not alone







. The warm sound-signature and depth the headphones have to portray bass really help it out here. There's very little times I want more bass, and it's not even for the headphone to have more bass, but just a matter of being in a 'basshead' mood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I must also be crazy because I tend to prefer DnB....... On my K712's versus my M50X's. At least for listening at home anyways.


I've yet to hear the K701 on my personal setup, though I remembered it being 'thumpy' and had a somewhat decent extension. However, it didn't give those 'deep' tones any justice as it sounded a little sterile and 'fake' trying to portray them. I've not heard the K712....or so I don't think that's what they were...and I'm not aware the difference between them as AKG has gone through a few makeovers with various headphones, and slight number changes on the models. Hell, even Sennheiser has weird model naming/numbering in the lower-range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last question...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First/non-zippered one. Love me a comfy, dark-colored hoodie







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last question...


Tough call. I love how the logo is bigger on the pull-over, but I just love zippered hoodies. So..... I'd be game for one of each? lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've yet to hear the K701 on my personal setup, though I remembered it being 'thumpy' and had a somewhat decent extension. However, it didn't give those 'deep' tones any justice as it sounded a little sterile and 'fake' trying to portray them. I've not heard the K712....or so I don't think that's what they were...and I'm not aware the difference between them as AKG has gone through a few makeovers with various headphones, and slight number changes on the models. Hell, even Sennheiser has weird model naming/numbering in the lower-range.


I won't lie - my M50X's do give it a lot more of the tell-tale thump DnB is known for, but I think it's just that I find my K712's easier to wear for several hours on end. When going out, doing chores around the house or anything though, the M50X's just give that nice feel, and it isn't just because my K712's cable's kind of routed here and there along my desk so i don't step on it or accidentally tug it!


----------



## pez

Yeah, I've got a custom cable just for length reason alone on my HD650. I've tugged hard enough (on accident) to rip those cable or at least damage the headphones and between both, they have held up fine. It's strange because realizing the HD650 is a lot of plastic gives it a fragile feeling, but it's far from it. Speaking of which, I need to clean my earpads again and let them dry while I'm on vacation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you guys are wondering, for the birthday freebie, we are doing a freebie for the club and one for everyone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you guys are wondering, for the birthday freebie, we are doing a freebie for the club and one for everyone.


Will they still be for sale afterwards? Asking because I do like the design, and it's also a cute silly thing since (when I'm not at work anyways), I almost always have headphones on if I go out...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Will they still be for sale afterwards? Asking because I do like the design, and it's also a cute silly thing since (when I'm not at work anyways), I almost always have headphones on if I go out...


Definitely. I am basically using the freebie to gauge interest.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last question...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a preference for zippered hoodies, so I vote for the 2nd one.

That said, a comfy hoodie is a comfy hoodie.


----------



## boredgunner

Uhm... so, yeah.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I suppose this is the best place to ask. Do ASIO4ALL drivers work in Windows 10?


It works fine by the way.

What'chall think about a Schiit Bifrost Uber + Schiit Lyr 2 + HiFiMan HE-500 setup? I was quite fond of the HE-500 when I heard it, so I was thinking of getting this setup somewhere down the line.


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Last question...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't wear pull overs, but I like the pull over design more than the zipper.

The zipper design needs more volume, not a larger size per say, it isn't loud enough if you get what I mean. I feel like it doesn't get the message out.

The small logo would look nice on a t-shirt with a pocket.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Uhm... so, yeah.
> It works fine by the way.
> 
> What'chall think about a Schiit Bifrost Uber + Schiit Lyr 2 + HiFiMan HE-500 setup? I was quite fond of the HE-500 when I heard it, so I was thinking of getting this setup somewhere down the line.


Loving my Bifrost Uber, though I can't make a comment on the headphones or amp







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I've got a custom cable just for length reason alone on my HD650. I've tugged hard enough (on accident) to rip those cable or at least damage the headphones and between both, they have held up fine. It's strange because realizing the HD650 is a lot of plastic gives it a fragile feeling, but it's far from it. Speaking of which, *I need to clean my earpads again* and let them dry while I'm on vacation.


How do you clean out your ear pads, I'm trying to figure out the best way of doing this with my headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> How do you clean out your ear pads, I'm trying to figure out the best way of doing this with my headphones.


I'd like to know for velour pads too. Mine are disgusting.


----------



## Rei86

Is it really velour?

For just cleaning purpose and if its that nasty I would get a cotton ball and soak it in alcohol and clean. Or if you're lazy you could get a alcohol prep pad and clean your pad and let it dry out for a few hours.

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-alcohol-prep-pads/ID=prod6169504-product

If you want to clean your velour the more tedious way... Take a soft brush and clean dirt off of it > put warm water and soap in a bucket > us a non dyed microfiber towel and soak it in the water/soap mix and rub that against the velour fabric > let it dry over night and use a brush to puff it back up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Is it really velour?
> 
> For just cleaning purpose and if its that nasty I would get a cotton ball and soak it in alcohol and clean. Or if you're lazy you could get a alcohol prep pad and clean your pad and let it dry out for a few hours.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-alcohol-prep-pads/ID=prod6169504-product
> 
> If you want to clean your velour the more tedious way... Take a soft brush and clean dirt off of it > put warm water and soap in a bucket > us a non dyed microfiber towel and soak it in the water/soap mix and rub that against the velour fabric > let it dry over night and use a brush to puff it back up.


Thanks. Removing/installing the pads is a pain, but it has to be done. I'll try cotton ball + alcohol. They are said to be velour by the stores that sell them and the manufacturer.

https://head-direct.com/Products/?act=detail&id=117


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> How do you clean out your ear pads, I'm trying to figure out the best way of doing this with my headphones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd like to know for velour pads too. Mine are disgusting.


I always handwash so that I can kinda control the 'roughness' that it is cleaned with. So therefore, I use warm water and a little bit of detergent. Then let air dry. I've never tried alcohol like below, but something tells me that's a bit no-no. It might be safe, but alcohol dries things out.

However, I looked up how to clean upholstery in general and it lists ammonia as a possibility. But that doesn't account for the the material of the padding on the inside. I'd be afraid alcohol would dry it out and possibly make it brittle or hard.

EDIT:

To add, you could throw these in a light dry cycle in an 'unmentionables' bag as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Is it really velour?
> 
> For just cleaning purpose and if its that nasty I would get a cotton ball and soak it in alcohol and clean. Or if you're lazy you could get a alcohol prep pad and clean your pad and let it dry out for a few hours.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-alcohol-prep-pads/ID=prod6169504-product
> 
> If you want to clean your velour the more tedious way... Take a soft brush and clean dirt off of it > put warm water and soap in a bucket > us a non dyed microfiber towel and soak it in the water/soap mix and rub that against the velour fabric > let it dry over night and use a brush to puff it back up.


----------



## Rei86

Yes you can use ammonia but like all fabric surface you really should test it on a small area and check to see for changes. Alcohol does dry things out but if its really nasty and grimy....

If its colored I would worry about the bleed off. So test before you do it all. Also I'm against the soak unless you're willing to let them sit to dry all the way and or use no heat/air tumble dry in a newer dryer.


----------



## pez

Idk, safe bet if you care enough to clean them is a handwash and an air dry. It's worked wonders twice now.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Idk, safe bet if you care enough to clean them is a handwash and an air dry. It's worked wonders twice now.


When you buy used I would always do a alcohol wipe down. If its yours, the whole hand wash with warm water and fabric detergent is the way to go. I personally usually use a Microfiber detergent that I use for my MF towels for painting. Since its "gentler" for it.

If you're that worried you could do the White Vinegar cleanse to bring back the softness.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What'chall think about a Schiit Bifrost Uber + Schiit Lyr 2 + HiFiMan HE-500 setup? I was quite fond of the HE-500 when I heard it, so I was thinking of getting this setup somewhere down the line.


Haven't personally heard that system, but I've read in plenty of places that planars + Lyr 2 is a pretty great combo.


----------



## Im Batman

Just out of curiosity, how loud does everyone else like their headphones?

I generally hold mine about an arm's length away and if I can still hear it I turn it down. Is this too loud or too quiet for everyone else?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how loud does everyone else like their headphones?
> 
> I generally hold mine about an arm's length away and if I can still hear it I turn it down. Is this too loud or too quiet for everyone else?


Arms length away in a quiet environment? That's pretty low volume...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Arms length away in a quiet environment? That's pretty low volume...


Yeah specially if it's open back head phones!


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Anyone wanna swap their pair of DT770s for a pair of DT990s?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, how loud does everyone else like their headphones?
> 
> I generally hold mine about an arm's length away and if I can still hear it I turn it down. Is this too loud or too quiet for everyone else?


I tend to calibrate mine to about 85dBA. Sounds great and won't damage my hearing (hopefully!).


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I tend to calibrate mine to about 85dBA. Sounds great and won't damage my hearing (hopefully!).


85DB can still cause damage if you listen to those volumes long enough, like 85db for an hour or more.

Also how do you know/measure that you are at 85db ?


----------



## Alex132

Yeah I can't hear my headphones from about 10cm away from my ears - and they're open-back too


----------



## cloudbyday

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah I can't hear my headphones from about 10cm away from my ears - and they're open-back too


I love my AKG Q701! It *sounds* loud to people around me, however when I have them on its the perfect volume.

I power them using the Audioengine D1 USB DAC


----------



## Rei86

I listen to stuff way to loud TBH.

Been wondering what might be the best way to unload my HD700. Kind of sick and tired of using Ebay and getting hit up with there amazingly awful fees. Guess its time to finally join a FB/Instagram group that deals in headphones


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think I probably listen to my headphones way way way too loud as well.


----------



## Rei86

Oh was meaning to ask this question,

Has anyone had a chance to listen to the HiFiMan HE-1000 or MrSpeakers Ether yet?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Oh was meaning to ask this question,
> 
> Has anyone had a chance to listen to the HiFiMan HE-1000 or MrSpeakers Ether yet?


I did audition the HE1000 with their EF1000 amp and an HM-901 or 901S as the source. It is by far the best (most transparent, best balance of flat sound signature and musical tone opposed to analytical) non-electrostatic headphone I've ever heard, and I've heard the HE-6, Audeze LCD-3F, Sennheiser HD 800, JPS Labs Abyss AB-1266, and Beyerdynamic T1. If blind tested I can see the HE1000 being mistaken for an electrostatic headphone.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I did audition the HE1000 with their EF1000 amp and an HM-901 or 901S as the source. It is by far the best (most transparent, best balance of flat sound signature and musical tone opposed to analytical) non-electrostatic headphone I've ever heard, and I've heard the HE-6, Audeze LCD-3F, Sennheiser HD 800, JPS Labs Abyss AB-1266, and Beyerdynamic T1. If blind tested I can see the HE1000 being mistaken for an electrostatic headphone.


I see. I really doubt I would ever spend that much money on headphones but it sure does look purdy.

I'm trying to set up time to audition these headphones at a local shop, but bills > Toys. Because when I go in I want to purchase them on the spot.
Really want to try out the LCD 2 under the recommendation of you guys and see if I get that bass I want and if its even comfortable (since most of the cons of the headphones seems to be about its weight). Makes me also think that I'll probably need to get another pair of headphones for gaming.


----------



## boredgunner

The LCD-2 should be fine for gaming, but not ideal. It's an open headphone with a reputation for a decent sound stage, although it's said to be a somewhat inferior sound stage compared to similarly priced headphones. I never heard the LCD-2 personally but the LCD-3F was very nice, exceeding my expectations. I wish I could do a thorough comparison between the LCD-3F, HE1000, and Stax SR-009 to find out which has the best bass. Auditions and memory aren't good enough.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The LCD-2 has a pretty accurate sound stage, it's just not very big. It's pretty squished actually so things sound closer than they actually are.


----------



## Rei86

Kind of already have the ATH AD700 but in the mood for something else.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I see. I really doubt I would ever spend that much money on headphones but it sure does look purdy.
> 
> I'm trying to set up time to audition these headphones at a local shop, but bills > Toys. Because when I go in I want to purchase them on the spot.
> Really want to try out the LCD 2 under the recommendation of you guys and see if I get that bass I want and if its even comfortable (since most of the cons of the headphones seems to be about its weight). Makes me also think that I'll probably need to get another pair of headphones for gaming.


There is a guy on Head-Fi who sells suspension straps for the LCD series (I think they work for some other headphones too). I bought one a few weeks ago and it significantly improved the comfort of mine. I did have to get the extended yokes from Audeze though for the strap to work. Definitely worth it.

As for gaming on them, it's definitely doable and they certainly work well, but I'm looking at getting a separate pair for gaming. Though, a lot of the reasoning for that is I don't want to attach a modmic mount to $1000 headphones (or even to my $300 Mad dogs). Also, you start to notice the weight after a couple hours. Something that disappears on my head is what I would want for gaming. I'm thinking either Q701 or HD558 since I've heard they both have a decent soundstage and are light and comfortable (though someone please correct me if I've misheard)


----------



## kx11

what is asus doing now ?? no official driver for STX ?!!


----------



## magna224

I just throw it in some tupperware with a little soap and shake it up. My DT770 were thrown up on once when some friends from work were over and that's what I did the next day to get all the crap off.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm thinking either Q701 or HD558 since I've heard they both have a decent soundstage and are light and comfortable (though someone please correct me if I've misheard)


That seems to be the consensus. The ATH-AD700X and AD900X are both light and have a good sound stage too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I just throw it in some tupperware with a little soap and shake it up. My DT770 were thrown up on once when some friends from work were over and that's what I did the next day to get all the crap off.


lol, I'm not sure what I'd do in such a scenario.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That seems to be the consensus. The ATH-AD700X and AD900X are both light and have a good sound stage too.
> 
> lol, I'm not sure what I'd do in such a scenario.


Thanks for the additional suggestions. The one I would prefer is the K7XX if me having cash ever lines up with it being on massdrop.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I'm thinking either Q701 or HD558 since I've heard they both have a decent soundstage and are light and comfortable (though someone please correct me if I've misheard)


The Q701s are power hungry, but man do they sound amazing.

The 558s will work happily directly off a soundcard, but aren't in the same tier as the Q701s (To me, at least).


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magna224*
> 
> I just throw it in some tupperware with a little soap and shake it up. My DT770 were thrown up on once when some friends from work were over and that's what I did the next day to get all the crap off.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, I'm not sure what I'd do in such a scenario.


I would get new friends lol.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I would get new friends lol.


And new headphones.


----------



## Natskyge

So i an polstring this here because making a thread seems unecesary. So i have been looking for a new headphone to replace my HD 558s which i have found to be enjoyable but not as good for 'competive' use ( finding people with sound ). Now i have been looking at the AKG K612, K702 and Q701.

Now what i want from them is to be amazing for hearing details ( foot steps ) with out compromissing to much on the more enjoy able aspect (decent bass). I also listen to music ( duh ) like hans zimmer, fall out boy and imagine dragons. I can Shell out alot of money but wont do it unless absloutly necessary. I like to hear everything ( bass, mids and highs ) without them overpowering eachother.

So what would you fine gentle men recomend for a scrub like me?

Also will the EHP-O2Di be a good Amp/Dac?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i an polstring this here because making a thread seems unecesary. So i have been looking for a new headphone to replace my HD 558s which i have found to be enjoyable but not as good for 'competive' use ( finding people with sound ). Now i have been looking at the AKG K612, K702 and Q701.
> 
> Now what i want from them is to be amazing for hearing details ( foot steps ) with out compromissing to much on the more enjoy able aspect (decent bass). I also listen to music ( duh ) like hans zimmer, fall out boy and imagine dragons. I can Shell out alot of money but wont do it unless absloutly necessary. I like to hear everything ( bass, mids and highs ) without them overpowering eachother.
> 
> So what would you fine gentle men recomend for a scrub like me?
> 
> Also will the EHP-O2Di be a good Amp/Dac?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Do you use virtual surround software? That might be what you're missing.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you use virtual surround software? That might be what you're missing.


I do use it. The Soundblaster Z sound cards Surround sound to be precise.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I do use it. The Soundblaster Z sound cards Surround sound to be precise.


I see. I don't think new hardware will greatly improve what you're looking for (except maybe a Smyth Realiser A8 lol). Yeah there are headphones with much better imaging (you'll have to spend more money of course), but I think the limitation is the games themselves. If more used OpenAL then you and I would be satisfied.









But if you want to try, from what I've read AKG has the biggest sound stage for less than $300. The Q701 would be a good one to try. I don't know if the K702 has a bigger one, someone who knows more about AKG can tell you. If the K7xx comes back on Massdrop though, that's a good purchase since it's a K702 65th Anniversary edition which is basically a K712 Pro.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I see. I don't think new hardware will greatly improve what you're looking for (except maybe a Smyth Realiser A8 lol). Yeah there are headphones with much better imaging (you'll have to spend more money of course), but I think the limitation is the games themselves. If more used OpenAL then you and I would be satisfied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But if you want to try, from what I've read AKG has the biggest sound stage for less than $300. The Q701 would be a good one to try. I don't know if the K702 has a bigger one, someone who knows more about AKG can tell you. If the K7xx comes back on Massdrop though, that's a good purchase since it's a K702 65th Anniversary edition which is basically a K712 Pro.


The K7XX is back https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones?mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Transactional:%20Drop%20Request%20Launched but thing is im in Denmark wich means it goes from. 200$ to 320$ due to tax and shipping. Is it worth it? ( also thats a crazy coincedence! )


----------



## boredgunner

That's quite a lot of money. Granted the K712 Pro normally goes for more than that anyway, so it's not really a bad deal.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i an polstring this here because making a thread seems unecesary. So i have been looking for a new headphone to replace my HD 558s which i have found to be enjoyable but not as good for 'competive' use ( finding people with sound ). Now i have been looking at the AKG K612, K702 and Q701.
> 
> Now what i want from them is to be amazing for hearing details ( foot steps ) with out compromissing to much on the more enjoy able aspect (decent bass). I also listen to music ( duh ) like hans zimmer, fall out boy and imagine dragons. I can Shell out alot of money but wont do it unless absloutly necessary. I like to hear everything ( bass, mids and highs ) without them overpowering eachother.
> 
> So what would you fine gentle men recomend for a scrub like me?
> 
> Also will the EHP-O2Di be a good Amp/Dac?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Of the ones you listed:

The K612s aren't on the same level as the 7s. They're close, but still a step below, plus they have a fixed cable.

The Q701, K701, K702, K712 and K7XX are largely variations of the same cans. You'll find arguments out the wazoo about just how similar/different they are, but it's pretty clear the differences aren't drastic. From what I've heard: the Q701 has the most open soundstage of the bunch, the K702 is the warmest sounding, the K701 is the brightest, the K7XX is kind of a in-between of the Q701 and K702, and the K712 is a tweaked 702 with similar characteristics.

For dual-purpose gaming and music listening, the Q701 and K7XX are the ones I'd recommend. That said, I doubt you'll be disappointed with any of the 7 series headphones, they're pretty amazing.

Some people don't like the bumpy headbands that some of these have, but there are plenty of mods you can do yourself to fix it. I personally don't notice the bumps at all.

EDIT: "Worth it" Depends on what you can get the Q701s for. If the difference is about 50 bucks, yes. If it's closer to 100, no.

DISCLAIMER: This is all my subjective experience, don't take it as gospel!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i an polstring this here because making a thread seems unecesary. So i have been looking for a new headphone to replace my HD 558s which i have found to be enjoyable but not as good for 'competive' use ( finding people with sound ). Now i have been looking at the AKG K612, K702 and Q701.
> 
> Now what i want from them is to be amazing for hearing details ( foot steps ) with out compromissing to much on the more enjoy able aspect (decent bass). I also listen to music ( duh ) like hans zimmer, fall out boy and imagine dragons. I can Shell out alot of money but wont do it unless absloutly necessary. I like to hear everything ( bass, mids and highs ) without them overpowering eachother.
> 
> So what would you fine gentle men recomend for a scrub like me?
> 
> Also will the EHP-O2Di be a good Amp/Dac?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The AKG Q701 and K701 have poor bass response in the sense that people usually want more bass that what is accurately produced and these headphones do not accomplish that. If you want something more bassy that still has good soundstage, I would recommend the AKG K545 instead.

The O2+ODAC combo is a very solid performer, but I would buy headphones first and then decide if you need an amp. AKG K545 for example, will sound good even if no amp is used. That said, an amp will still improve the way it sounds.


----------



## Natskyge

So the K7XX seems to be the choice for me since the Q701 retailes for 2800 Danish crownes while the K7XX is 2100 kr in Denmark....
I wil probaly buy a EHP-O2Di AMP/dac and a modmic to company it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So the K7XX seems to be the choice for me since the Q701 retailes for 2800 Danish crownes while the K7XX is 2100 kr in Denmark....
> I wil probaly buy a EHP-O2Di AMP/dac and a modmic to company it.


From a musical standpoint, bass also sucks on the K7XX.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> From a musical standpoint, bass also sucks on the K7XX.


I don't think I've heard of an open AKG that has very great bass. Are there any other suggestions that still maintain a soundstage of a similar size as the K7 series while having better bass response?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't think I've heard of an open AKG that has very great bass. Are there any other suggestions that still maintain a soundstage of a similar size as the K7 series while having better bass response?


Philips Fidelio X2? Probably not quite as open as an AKG 7 series, but still quite open according to all. It's also very easy to drive.

The Beyerdynamic DT 990 is known for having a lot of bass and a big sound stage, but also a more V-shaped sound signature (bass and treble both being accentuated).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't think I've heard of an open AKG that has very great bass. Are there any other suggestions that still maintain a soundstage of a similar size as the K7 series while having better bass response?


The K545 is not open and the soundstage is not as wide, but still very accurate, especially considering they are "closed". They also have a pretty good bass response, incredible by AKG standards.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Philips Fidelio X2? Probably not quite as open as an AKG 7 series, but still quite open according to all. It's also very easy to drive.
> 
> The Beyerdynamic DT 990 is known for having a lot of bass and a big sound stage, but also a more V-shaped sound signature (bass and treble both being accentuated).


Then I might have to try out the X2 at the next Chicago meet (assuming someone brings them). I've tried the DT990 at a meet a while ago, and I remember there being quite a bit of treble (almost too much). I could be remembering wrong though, so I'll have to try them out too.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't think I've heard of an open AKG that has very great bass. Are there any other suggestions that still maintain a soundstage of a similar size as the K7 series while having better bass response?


Wouldn't a more accurate question be: "Are there any open-back headphones with good bass response?"

The only ones I know are:
Philips Fidelio X2
Beyerdynamic DT990
Hifiman HE-X00 series

EDIT: So many ninjas...
EDIT2: Yes, Beyerdynamic cans have that typical treble spike that is a bit too much for some people.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The K545 is not open and the soundstage is not as wide, but still very accurate, especially considering they are "closed". They also have a pretty good bass response, incredible by AKG standards.


True. I guess I also have to remind myself that these headphones would be almost exclusively for gaming since I already have the LCD 2 and Mad Dog for music (open and closed), so they don't really have to have as perfect of a sound signature.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> I don't think I've heard of an open AKG that has very great bass. Are there any other suggestions that still maintain a soundstage of a similar size as the K7 series while having better bass response?


The ones that are coming to mind are the Beyerdynamic DT990s.

I was worried about bass when I bought my 7s. It's not that they can't do bass, it's that it isn't "built into" the headphones themselves, you have to get it from another component. Personally, that's what I prefer about the AKGs: they don't impart their own levels as much as other headphones, so those changes you make with the EQ do that much more. But don't get me wrong, if I select my "MegaBass" preset in MusicBee and hit the "Aggressive Bass Boost" on my DSS2, they'll rattle my eardrums nicely.

I mean, we aren't talking JVC HA-SZ2000 levels of filling-removing rattle, but I don't think the JVC even knows what "mids" or "soundstage" are.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Wouldn't a more accurate question be: "Are there any open-back headphones with good bass response?"
> 
> The only ones I know are:
> Philips Fidelio X2
> Beyerdynamic DT990
> Hifiman HE-X00 series
> 
> EDIT: So many ninjas...


I appreciate the response, but that question doesn't really fit what I was asking about (and maybe my question wasn't quite right either). I was looking for open headphones with a large soundstage and accurate imaging for gaming. Decent bass response is a bonus that I would like to have as well but isn't the primary focus. If the AKG Q701/K7XX have the best soundstage and imaging for the price at the sacrifice of bass, so be it. I was just hoping there would be alternatives that had all three of those things.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The ones that are coming to mind are the Beyerdynamic DT990s.
> 
> I was worried about bass when I bought my 7s. It's not that they can't do bass, it's that it isn't "built into" the headphones themselves, you have to get it from another component. Personally, that's what I prefer about the AKGs: they don't impart their own levels as much as other headphones, so those changes you make with the EQ do that much more. But don't get me wrong, if I select my "MegaBass" preset in MusicBee and hit the "Aggressive Bass Boost" on my DSS2, they'll rattle my eardrums nicely.
> 
> I mean, we aren't talking JVC HA-SZ2000 levels of filling-removing rattle, but I don't think the JVC even knows what "mids" or "soundstage" are.


Now that a few people have suggested the DT990s, I may need to try to find a way to try them out again. Also, that's good to know the 7s work well with an eq. I may have to find a decent eq software that has presets (wouldn't want the 7s extra bass eq on when I use my LCD 2 or Mad Dog)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nice Sennheiser HD600 bundle!

Philips SHP9500 is back on Newegg for $45 as well!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roflcopter159*
> 
> Now that a few people have suggested the DT990s, I may need to try to find a way to try them out again.


Yeah, I'd take another listen to the DTs if you can. They have more bass, but they also have an odd treble spike that bothers some people, myself included.

And yet my friend who owns the pair I tried swears she doesn't hear what I'm talking about. Further proof that headphones are incredibly subjective.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Yeah, I'd take another listen to the DTs if you can. They have more bass, but they also have an odd treble spike that bothers some people, myself included.
> 
> And yet my friend who owns the pair I tried swears she doesn't hear what I'm talking about. Further proof that headphones are incredibly subjective.


Definitely subjective considering each person's hearing level differ! Your friend may not hear the spike because her hearing is not good enough at those frequencies!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Definitely subjective considering each person's hearing level differ! Your friend may not hear the spike because her hearing is not good enough at those frequencies!


I spent two years on a flight-line surrounded by various jet engines, I should be the deaf one!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I spent two years on a flight-line surrounded by various jet engines, I should be the deaf one!


My girl only hears what she wants to hear. It makes me wonder if she IS going deaf sometimes though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> From a musical standpoint, bass also sucks on the K7XX.


As someone who owns K712's, I agree. Bass is.... It's there, but if you want to actually enjoy it it's either crank the living daylights out of them or reach for my M50x's, and for bass I greatly prefer my M50x's. On the plus side, man can horror games play mind tricks on you with the k712's, especially positional audio - some games make me look over my shoulder thinking it actually is behind me!


----------



## Biorganic

Just Joined!!!

I have had these athM40Xs for about a month and I like them for music so far. Does anyone else have experience with these cans for gaming?


----------



## Natskyge

i just bought the K7XX from massdrop. but i also asked somone i know if it would be a good buy. and he said i would be better of getting a external supply of power for my HD 558 than buy them because he didnt think BF4,s sound was good enough. should i cancel the order?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just Joined!!!
> 
> I have had these athM40Xs for about a month and I like them for music so far. Does anyone else have experience with these cans for gaming?


Hey! Welcome to our club! I never tried the M40 myself, but I have auditioned the M50. Being closed, the headphones don't have the best soundstage, but the mid-bass can get pretty impressive in explosions or gunfire during games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> i just bought the K7XX from massdrop. but i also asked somone i know if it would be a good buy. and he said i would be better of getting a external supply of power for my HD 558 than buy them because he didnt think BF4,s sound was good enough. should i cancel the order?


AKG headphones are good for positional sound assuming the game audio is properly done for it. You are not so much concerned about sound quality, just which direction the sound is coming from. This is really only useful for first person games. For something like LoL or Witcher 3 for instance, positional sound is useless. Musically speaking, the bass is anemic on AKG headphones and treble can be overly harsh for some. For the price, you won't find a pair of headphones better suited for "gaming" and classical music or jazz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Just Joined!!!
> 
> I have had these athM40Xs for about a month and I like them for music so far. Does anyone else have experience with these cans for gaming?


Welcome. I've only heard the M40X with music, not for gaming. Nice headphones though. It should be ok for gaming, although the sound stage isn't big so there are much better options for gaming if you so desire.


----------



## Natskyge

so he was wrong and i should not cancel. also will a 02 amp or 02 amp/ odac be good for them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> so he was wrong and i should not cancel. also will a 02 amp or 02 amp/ odac be good for them?


Well, it will work. Whether or not you will like it, depends on what kind of sound you are going for. If you aren't really using them for music, then something like an Asus Xonar DG or DGX would be much cheaper.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> so he was wrong and i should not cancel. also will a 02 amp or 02 amp/ odac be good for them?


The O2 and ODAC will only bring out the harshness in the KXXX. Most people would probably find the combination quite unpleasant for music.

If these are cans for gaming only then I'd take OC'ing Noob's advice and just grab either a Xonar DGX or Creative Sound Blaster Z if you can spend a bit more.


----------



## Biorganic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hey! Welcome to our club! I never tried the M40 myself, but I have auditioned the M50. Being closed, the headphones don't have the best soundstage, but the mid-bass can get pretty impressive in explosions or gunfire during games.


Indeed I read about the mid-bass on HeadFi, and I do find it quite nice during EDM or Rock music. Much more impressive than my Superlux HD 668B in that department.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Welcome. I've only heard the M40X with music, not for gaming. Nice headphones though. It should be ok for gaming, although the sound stage isn't big so there are much better options for gaming if you so desire.


Would the 668B be better for positional FPS play/gaming?


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Well, it will work. Whether or not you will like it, depends on what kind of sound you are going for. If you aren't really using them for music, then something like an Asus Xonar DG or DGX would be much cheaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The O2 and ODAC will only bring out the harshness in the KXXX. Most people would probably find the combination quite unpleasant for music.
> 
> If these are cans for gaming only then I'd take OC'ing Noob's advice and just grab either a Xonar DGX or Creative Sound Blaster Z if you can spend a bit more.


thanks for the help so far, i will sell my current HD 558s so i would like a dac/amp forgaming and music aswell. what would be suited for that?
thanks for bearing over with my noobiness


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice Sennheiser HD600 bundle!
> 
> Philips SHP9500 is back on Newegg for $45 as well!


That HD600/650 bundle is calling me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> thanks for the help so far, i will sell my current HD 558s so i would like a dac/amp forgaming and music aswell. what would be suited for that?
> thanks for bearing over with my noobiness


DAC/Amp depends on how you want to affect the sound signature of the headphones. The K7XX are not as sterile sounding as the original predecessor K701, but it is still very neutral. The bass has been boosted as well from the K701, but still anemic compared to most other headphones. The trebles are not as sharp anymore, but still edgy IMO and that can hurt some people's ears. The ODAC and O2 are both meant to be neutral, so it will not introduce any coloration. In fact, it may make the neutral sound signature even more pronounced or the audio playback more revealing, especially if you have poorly recorded song files.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Impressed with how many new members there are and how many existing members changed setups since my last post.

Pretty much nothing about my setup(s) has changed over more than a year now.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Impressed with how many new members there are and how many existing members changed setups since my last post.
> 
> Pretty much nothing about my setup(s) has changed over more than a year now.


We have seem to grown quite a bit haven't we?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My setup hasn't changed much either, although probably in the new year I'll look into a dedicated sac nd headphone amp for my setup. The 18i20 is great, but I'll be moving it to another rig soonish.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I recently added a Schiit Lyr 2 and Peachtree Dac-ITx, but am still using my LCD-2 and Soloist amp.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biorganic*
> 
> Would the 668B be better for positional FPS play/gaming?


Yes because the soundstage is larger than the M40. Actually, the Superlux headphones are remarkably good. They punch quite a bit higher than their price point.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> DAC/Amp depends on how you want to affect the sound signature of the headphones. The K7XX are not as sterile sounding as the original predecessor K701, but it is still very neutral. The bass has been boosted as well from the K701, but still anemic compared to most other headphones. The trebles are not as sharp anymore, but still edgy IMO and that can hurt some people's ears. The ODAC and O2 are both meant to be neutral, so it will not introduce any coloration. In fact, it may make the neutral sound signature even more pronounced or the audio playback more revealing, especially if you have poorly recorded song files.


so what dac and amp should i get for rock/indie rock/movie sound tracks and gaming. please just tell me what to get since i am a noob at dac/amps.
thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> so what dac and amp should i get for rock/indie rock/movie sound tracks and gaming. please just tell me what to get since i am a noob at dac/amps.
> thanks.


Try the headphones first and then let us know what you want to tweak.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> so what dac and amp should i get for rock/indie rock/movie sound tracks and gaming. please just tell me what to get since i am a noob at dac/amps.
> thanks.


I got my audio gear set-up for rock,(modern)classical, gaming and film music. I use a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II with a V-PSU II. I tryed a few other dacs to but always go back to this DAC for said music, luckely its not a very expensive DAC.

Also dont forget that audio is very personal, i love my set-up, you might hate it.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Try the headphones first and then let us know what you want to tweak.


okay. thanks for the help!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> so what dac and amp should i get for rock/indie rock/movie sound tracks and gaming. please just tell me what to get since i am a noob at dac/amps.
> thanks.


As Noob said, we really can't give you advice until you've heard the phones and have a list of complaints. Also, bear in mind, most hifi headphones are going to change slightly as they burn in, so spend a week or two listening for a few hours a day. That'll both let the phones burn in and let you really build a solid list of things you want to change. Not only that, but after a week and your ears adjust, you might be surprised to find out you really enjoy the new sound and ultimately want less tweaks than you initially thought.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just 12 more days!







5 more before the freebies for the club and OCN officially kick off. It is going to be EXCITING!


----------



## RagingCain

I am currently amp-less, can anyone recommend me a good desktop amplifier for a pair of DT 990 (600 Ohms) + Asus Xonar Essence STX (original)? I don't have time to catch up on the latest amazing gear released unfortunately.

Something in the price range that makes sense for a DT 990 Premium. I do not plan on ever switching out the phones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I am currently amp-less, can anyone recommend me a good desktop amplifier for a pair of DT 990 (600 Ohms) + Asus Xonar Essence STX (original)? I don't have time to catch up on the latest amazing gear released unfortunately.
> 
> Something in the price range that makes sense for a DT 990 Premium. I do not plan on ever switching out the phones.


Willing to buy used?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone still use CD's?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone still use CD's?


I buy them but then tend to rip to FLAC shortly after.... So not really.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I am currently amp-less, can anyone recommend me a good desktop amplifier for a pair of DT 990 (600 Ohms) + Asus Xonar Essence STX (original)? I don't have time to catch up on the latest amazing gear released unfortunately.
> 
> Something in the price range that makes sense for a DT 990 Premium. I do not plan on ever switching out the phones.
> 
> 
> 
> Willing to buy used?
Click to expand...

Sure!


----------



## skupples

pro-tip : never turn your modi off. If you're moving, make sure you turn it back on ASAP as apparently they like to just brick themselves while sitting inside a box on a shelf.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I do.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Sure!


Entry Level:
- Schiit Magni 2
- JDS Labs or Mayflower O2 "Portable" amp
- Aune T1 MK2
- Audioengine D1

Mid-Level
- Schiit Asgard 2
- Little Dot MKIII
- Matrix M-Stage
- Schiit Lyr 2

If you don't plan on ever upgrading from the DT990, I would not spend over $250 personally though, which are the ones in red, UNLESS you can find them for pretty good deals used.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone still use CD's?


Ive been rebuilding my music collection and going with CDs exclusively. HD tracks is more expensive as is iTunes. My local store ranges from .99 to 4.99 for a used CD and they are really good about what they accept, I haven't had one skip yet. I get home and rip them to a lossess file format.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone still use CD's?


CDs for games I still buy (I'd rather have a copy of my own than have steam, etc.), but not music CDs.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone still use CD's?


Lots of audiophiles do. I don't.


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Entry Level:
> - Schiit Magni 2
> - JDS Labs or Mayflower O2 "Portable" amp
> - Aune T1 MK2
> - Audioengine D1
> 
> Mid-Level
> - Schiit Asgard 2
> - Little Dot MKIII
> - Matrix M-Stage
> - Schiit Lyr 2
> 
> If you don't plan on ever upgrading from the DT990, I would not spend over $250 personally though, which are the ones in red, UNLESS you can find them for pretty good deals used.
Click to expand...

Thanks, OC. Recommend a good website for pricing?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thanks, OC. Recommend a good website for pricing?


Amazon or the manufacturer's website.


----------



## kayan

Woo, I just found this club. I'm getting more and more into audio. I just got a pair of Sony MDR-Z7 headphones, and plan on getting an amp/dac soon (maybe after the head-fi meet that's close-ish to me, in 2 weeks).

Any suggestions?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Part of freebie!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> Thanks, OC. Recommend a good website for pricing?


Amazon usually has a healthy supply of those amps, but you are probably better off going to the manufacturer website first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Woo, I just found this club. I'm getting more and more into audio. I just got a pair of Sony MDR-Z7 headphones, and plan on getting an amp/dac soon (maybe after the head-fi meet that's close-ish to me, in 2 weeks).
> 
> Any suggestions?


Welcome to our merry little club!

Can you describe the sound of those headphones and what changes you are hoping to make to the sound?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Woo, I just found this club. I'm getting more and more into audio. I just got a pair of Sony MDR-Z7 headphones, and plan on getting an amp/dac soon (maybe after the head-fi meet that's close-ish to me, in 2 weeks).
> 
> Any suggestions?


A budget for the amp/dac would be helpful.
Your motherboard has decent on-board audio hardware.

I use the Audio-GD NFB-15 (external DAC/amp) to drive all my headphones.
It's $270 + shipping ($45?)
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm

Maybe get a stack of Schiit (Modi/Magni, $300 + tax/shipping)
http://schiit.com/products


----------



## FEAR.

Using an old Onkyo receiver with my DT770's now since I've made the switch to ITX form factor (No slot for a sound card). Loving music on this compared to my Xonar DG!


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Part of freebie!
> 
> 
> Can you describe the sound of those headphones and what changes you are hoping to make to the sound?


The Z7 is dark. Lots of punch in the bass, clean sounding mids, and slightly recessed treble. I like the sound the way it is. I don't want to change the sound signature too much, if at all. Maybe something to open up the soundstage a little.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> A budget for the amp/dac would be helpful.
> Your motherboard has decent on-board audio hardware.
> 
> I use the Audio-GD NFB-15 (external DAC/amp) to drive all my headphones.
> It's $270 =hipping ($45?)
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm
> 
> Maybe get a stack of Schiit (Modi/Magni, $300 + tax/shipping)
> http://schiit.com/products


I've got a SoundBlaster Zx soundcard and currently using the ACM that it came with. I don't know that I necessarily need a DAC or not, but I would like a type of set. 3-400 is budget.


----------



## pez

Yeah I still use my CDs in the car. Have a stock system that sounds good so I really don't want to mess with it too much. Only downside is it's 'iPod/iPhone' connection only as far as external sources for music.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Part of freebie!
> 
> 
> Can you describe the sound of those headphones and what changes you are hoping to make to the sound?
> 
> 
> 
> The Z7 is dark. Lots of punch in the bass, clean sounding mids, and slightly recessed treble. I like the sound the way it is. I don't want to change the sound signature too much, if at all. Maybe something to open up the soundstage a little.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> A budget for the amp/dac would be helpful.
> Your motherboard has decent on-board audio hardware.
> 
> I use the Audio-GD NFB-15 (external DAC/amp) to drive all my headphones.
> It's $270 =hipping ($45?)
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFB1532/NFB15.32EN.htm
> 
> Maybe get a stack of Schiit (Modi/Magni, $300 + tax/shipping)
> http://schiit.com/products
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've got a SoundBlaster Zx soundcard and currently using the ACM that it came with. I don't know that I necessarily need a DAC or not, but I would like a type of set. 3-400 is budget.
Click to expand...

The Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx makes a decent DAC/amp.
Might consider not using the ACM module, heard plugging the headphones directly into the SB-Zx card makes the headphone sound slightly better.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy*
> 
> The Creative Labs Sound Blaster Zx makes a decent DAC/amp.
> Might consider not using the ACM module, heard plugging the headphones directly into the SB-Zx card makes the headphone sound slightly better.


I've heard the same about plugging directly into the SB-Zx, but until I get an amp I'm not taking the ACM out as the volume knob on it is more convenient than alt tabbing every time I need to adjust the volume. Especially since I am forced to run fullscreen for better fps in games.


----------



## King4x4

Whats with the Hate on the HD700?

Just received mine and it's breathtaking and thats coming from an AKG K7XX and Beyer DT990 600ohm premium.

The sound stage... OMG.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Whats with the Hate on the HD700?
> 
> Just received mine and it's breathtaking and thats coming from an AKG K7XX and Beyer DT990 600ohm premium.
> 
> The sound stage... OMG.


Because the HD700 is not a musically enjoyable set of headphones for most, especially considering its asking price. It is great if you only listen to properly mastered classical music and other genres that do not have much bass. The treble is incredibly piercing, which hurts a lot of people's ears. The bass, well... the bass is basically non-existent (accurate would be the label that HD700 and HD800 lovers would give), which to me is unacceptable for any headphones I will be using for music. In short, yes the HD700 an HD800 are both amazing at soundstage, imaging, speed, and accuracy, but for the majority of people, it is piercing, revealing, and boring. I personally will not touch either without using a tube amp unless I use it for gaming.


----------



## Steeps5

I would like to add that a Sennheiser PC360 (now called G4ME ONE) paired with an ASUS Xonar DGX is fantastic!

The amplifier in the DGX really brings out all of the details in the audio. It has completely changed how I hear sounds in every game I play.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because the HD700 is not a musically enjoyable set of headphones for most, especially considering its asking price. It is great if you only listen to properly mastered classical music and other genres that do not have much bass. The treble is incredibly piercing, which hurts a lot of people's ears. The bass, well... the bass is basically non-existent (accurate would be the label that HD700 and HD800 lovers would give), which to me is unacceptable for any headphones I will be using for music. In short, yes the HD700 an HD800 are both amazing at soundstage, imaging, speed, and accuracy, but for the majority of people, it is piercing, revealing, and boring. I personally will not touch either without using a tube amp unless I use it for gaming.


I +1 this whole response.

Sure they sound fantastic (well the HD800 does, the 700 not so much). Great clarity, but very light on bass. These cans are good for analyzing, but in my opinion not for enjoying. I tried both of these about 3 weeks ago, the 700 was boring and uncomfortable, the 800 was a bit better, but nothing I'd use on a daily basis. I'm so glad I auditioned the 700 before buying them off Massdrop.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because the HD700 is not a musically enjoyable set of headphones for most, especially considering its asking price. It is great if you only listen to properly mastered classical music and other genres that do not have much bass. The treble is incredibly piercing, which hurts a lot of people's ears. The bass, well... the bass is basically non-existent (accurate would be the label that HD700 and HD800 lovers would give), which to me is unacceptable for any headphones I will be using for music. In short, yes the HD700 an HD800 are both amazing at soundstage, imaging, speed, and accuracy, but for the majority of people, it is piercing, revealing, and boring. I personally will not touch either without using a tube amp unless I use it for gaming.


I mostly agree, but bass quantity depends on the amp you pair it with. But yeah the treble is the opposite of accurate. It has the best sound stage and imaging for the price as far as I know, but man the HiFiMan HE-500 just trounces it I think.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I mostly agree, but bass quantity depends on the amp you pair it with. But yeah the treble is the opposite of accurate. It has the best sound stage and imaging for the price as far as I know, but man the HiFiMan HE-500 just trounces it I think.


Allow me to clarify. I enjoy bass such as that from the LCD-2. The bass on the HD700 is non-existent in comparison, hence my follow up on how most audiophiles would define it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this love for the LCD series makes me really tempted to try a pair, but I don't quite know if I want to drop that kind of cash on a set of headphones just yet.... They are insanely gorgeous though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this love for the LCD series makes me really tempted to try a pair, but I don't quite know if I want to drop that kind of cash on a set of headphones just yet.... They are insanely gorgeous though.


It's like listening to angels croon while you rest your head between bre-.... pillows!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's like listening to angels croon while you rest your head between bre-.... pillows!


Good catch, pillows are much nicer to me. You can keep first dibs on the original word you were going with if you want









I'm pretty sure my biggest "sticking point" (the dual headphone wires) wouldn't really be much of an issue to me, but at their prices I'd definitely want to have a listen of them, and on a few different setups as well. Not that I have that kind of cash right now though, so it's of no real consequence ^_^;;; And then I'd have to figure out which of the Audeze headphones I'd even want. Next year though, for sure, because I've changed the priority of a few things in my overall game plan/wish list.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good catch, pillows are much nicer to me. You can keep first dibs on the original word you were going with if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure my biggest "sticking point" (the dual headphone wires) wouldn't really be much of an issue to me, but at their prices I'd definitely want to have a listen of them, and on a few different setups as well. Not that I have that kind of cash right now though, so it's of no real consequence ^_^;;; And then I'd have to figure out which of the Audeze headphones I'd even want. Next year though, for sure, because I've changed the priority of a few things in my overall game plan/wish list.


If you are ever in the ATX area, you are free to audition mine. There is usually always the LCD-2 and LCD-3 during any headphone meet as well. The LCD-X is rapidly becoming just as popular too.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's like listening to angels croon while you rest your head between bre-.... pillows!
> -picture snip-


One day I'll be able to afford a pair of these... yes I mean the headphones.

I think my next purchase is going to be a pair of headphones with a plethora of mod options, not sure if that means some Grados or some T50RPs though...


----------



## pez

I have to say both are just as nice....though the HD650 is comfier than the HE-500. /topic


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Question guys... A guy is selling me his HE-500 for $444 (converted from my currency) and I was wondering if I should just buy an HE-400i brand new instead? The $50 difference is something negligible personally.

Do they sound the same? I know the new HE series is more comfortable and is lighter than the HE-500... dang! I can't decide! HELP!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Question guys... A guy is selling me his HE-500 for $444 (converted from my currency) and I was wondering if I should just buy an HE-400i brand new instead? The $50 difference is something negligible personally.
> 
> Do they sound the same? I know the new HE series is more comfortable and is lighter than the HE-500... dang! I can't decide! HELP!


HE-500 = more detail, more transparent, more air around instruments, more neutral, bigger sound stage, slightly better imaging, better treble extension, the bass is probably tighter and extends better but I can't say for sure.

HE-400i = lighter, more comfortable, more lush sound.

Overall the HE-500 is the better headphone but the fit is actually a deal breaker for some. It seemed plenty comfortable for me though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If the HE-400i sounds anything like the HE-400, then HE-500 all the way. In terms of sound, the HE-500 is arguably comparable to the LCD-2. That said, the HE-500 is getting harder and harder to find. You could previously get one for $400 when they were just starting to be phased out.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If the HE-400i sounds anything like the HE-400, then HE-500 all the way. In terms of sound, the HE-500 is arguably comparable to the LCD-2. That said, the HE-500 is getting harder and harder to find. You could previously get one for $400 when they were just starting to be phased out.


The HE-400i is much closer to the HE-500 in tonality than the HE-400. It's a really bad name, I have no idea why they call it that. It should be called the HE-460.

I really hope the HE-500 is available in January-February which is when I'm upgrading. If not then I'm going to have to suck it up and spend at least $300 more for an HE-560. The HE-400i is nice but I am not getting anything less than the HE-500.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Dang, shots fired against the HD 800s (which are completely different from the 700s besides the color BTW).

I've rarely observed this consensus elsewhere. In some of the higher-end communities (e.g. Changstar) there are more HD 800 proponents than for other headphones, especially when the 800s are modded.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HE-500 = more detail, more transparent, more air around instruments, more neutral, bigger sound stage, slightly better imaging, better treble extension, the bass is probably tighter and extends better but I can't say for sure.
> 
> HE-400i = lighter, more comfortable, more lush sound.
> 
> Overall the HE-500 is the better headphone but the fit is actually a deal breaker for some. It seemed plenty comfortable for me though.


The HE400i has a slightly better bass compared to the HE500 (perhaps due to the Focus pads), but definitely spot on when you said the HE500 is more detailed, transparent with wider soundstage. I have both actually, I used to prefer the HE400i over the HE500, mainly due to weight and comfort, but my recent acquisition of the Gustard H10 has turned me into a HE500 fanboy. It was with the H10 that I'd begun to appreciate the aural/sonic differences between them.....and why most say the HE500 is superior to the HE400i. Funny thing though, I was on the verge of selling my HE500 while retaining the HE400i, even pm'ed a guy who was keen to get a HE500, now with the H10, I'm more likely to sell the HE400i and keeping the HE500.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Dang, shots fired against the HD 800s (which are completely different from the 700s besides the color BTW).
> 
> I've rarely observed this consensus elsewhere. In some of the higher-end communities (e.g. Changstar) there are more HD 800 proponents than for other headphones, especially when the 800s are modded.


HD700 and HD800 have a lot of similarities, but overall, you are correct in that they sound different. The HD700 feels like it has a lot more body behind it and generally is a lot darker due to less emphasis on the treble range, though the treble is still too much for my tastes and occasionally very piercing to my ears. The bass for both of them however are extremely pathetic IMO (yes, I know that's not what they are designed for) and as much as I appreciate the much bigger soundstage and impressive imaging (more so on the HD800), ultimately it sounds bad to me from an enjoyment standpoint. Maybe if I only listened to classical or jazz or have a high end tube setup I would feel differently, but I just really dislike both of them. I would much rather just go for the HD650 with a nice tube amp and save a crap ton of money.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The HE400i has a slightly better bass compared to the HE500 (perhaps due to the Focus pads), but definitely spot on when you said the HE500 is more detailed, transparent with wider soundstage. I have both actually, I used to prefer the HE400i over the HE500, mainly due to weight and comfort, but my recent acquisition of the Gustard H10 has turned me into a HE500 fanboy. It was with the H10 that I'd begun to appreciate the aural/sonic differences between them.....and why most say the HE500 is superior to the HE400i. Funny thing though, I was on the verge of selling my HE500 while retaining the HE400i, even pm'ed a guy who was keen to get a HE500, now with the H10, I'm more likely to sell the HE400i and keeping the HE500.


How about that, I'm planning on getting a Gustard stack (X12 and H10) and the HE-500. It seems that everyone who has had this combo is utterly blown away by it.

I was going to try Focus pads with the HE-500 since I prefer those materials and the quality of the pleather looks much better than the pleather HE-500 pads. Also the velour HE-500 pads collect dust and crap way too easily (I use these pads now). Too bad the Focus-A pads seem to have disappeared... most people preferred how they sounded on the HE-560 compared to the stock ones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Dang, shots fired against the HD 800s (which are completely different from the 700s besides the color BTW).
> 
> I've rarely observed this consensus elsewhere. In some of the higher-end communities (e.g. Changstar) there are more HD 800 proponents than for other headphones, especially when the 800s are modded.


I think at least some people (myself included) feel that a $1500 CAD pair of headphones shouldn't require modifications out of the box to sound amazing. They always were something I was curious about myself (the 800's) but at that price I might as well look into a pair of Audeze headphones since most people state they not only have a good amount of bass but also sound good for other things too.


----------



## boredgunner

I like the HD 800 but it really needs a warm tube amp to shine. It's boring on a solid state, but I really like it on the Woo Audio WA22. I appreciate it's detail, sound stage, imaging, and neutrality (but not the staleness on a solid state amp). On the other hand I like Audeze too, they do different things. I'd never buy an HD 800 though; too expensive to amp properly and I like a few lower priced headphones even more.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HE-500 = more detail, more transparent, more air around instruments, more neutral, bigger sound stage, slightly better imaging, better treble extension, the bass is probably tighter and extends better but I can't say for sure.
> 
> HE-400i = lighter, more comfortable, more lush sound.
> 
> Overall the HE-500 is the better headphone but the fit is actually a deal breaker for some. It seemed plenty comfortable for me though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If the HE-400i sounds anything like the HE-400, then HE-500 all the way. In terms of sound, the HE-500 is arguably comparable to the LCD-2. That said, the HE-500 is getting harder and harder to find. You could previously get one for $400 when they were just starting to be phased out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HE-400i is much closer to the HE-500 in tonality than the HE-400. It's a really bad name, I have no idea why they call it that. It should be called the HE-460.
> 
> I really hope the HE-500 is available in January-February which is when I'm upgrading. If not then I'm going to have to suck it up and spend at least $300 more for an HE-560. The HE-400i is nice but I am not getting anything less than the HE-500.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The HE400i has a slightly better bass compared to the HE500 (perhaps due to the Focus pads), but definitely spot on when you said the HE500 is more detailed, transparent with wider soundstage. I have both actually, I used to prefer the HE400i over the HE500, mainly due to weight and comfort, but my recent acquisition of the Gustard H10 has turned me into a HE500 fanboy. It was with the H10 that I'd begun to appreciate the aural/sonic differences between them.....and why most say the HE500 is superior to the HE400i. Funny thing though, I was on the verge of selling my HE500 while retaining the HE400i, even pm'ed a guy who was keen to get a HE500, now with the H10, I'm more likely to sell the HE400i and keeping the HE500.


Thank you for all your input! It seems the HE-500 needs the more expensive dac / amps to truly shine. Given that I don't wish to go crazy with my dac / amp setup, I may end up going for the HE-400i. Unless there's a dac / amp setup out there that is in the $300-$400 range that will make the HE-500 sing.

I currently only have the O2/Odac and the E17/E09K which should be able to drive the HE-400i.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How about that, I'm planning on getting a Gustard stack (X12 and H10) and the HE-500. It seems that everyone who has had this combo is utterly blown away by it.
> 
> I was going to try Focus pads with the HE-500 since I prefer those materials and the quality of the pleather looks much better than the pleather HE-500 pads. Also the velour HE-500 pads collect dust and crap way too easily (I use these pads now). Too bad the Focus-A pads seem to have disappeared... most people preferred how they sounded on the HE-560 compared to the stock ones.


Great minds, and ears, think alike!







I have almost the very same setup you've just described.....H10 + X12 stack, HE500 + Focus pad + HE560 cable....the synergy between the Gustard stack and the HE500 is just awesome!










I'm keeping my Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD setup as well, to be used on my other rig as that combo works well with my Denons and Grado GS1000i, the PS1000 sounded better on the Gustard stack. With the Lyr, it sounded a tad dark, the H10 lifted that veil.


----------



## boredgunner

^ I'm jelly. For the past two weeks or so Amazon had more than one brand new HE-500 going for $500. Now they're all gone. Rakuten has it for $600. I don't think I'll pay more than that however, since the HE-560 goes for $800 now.

I'll probably get an LCD-2F later on down the line too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD700 and HD800 have a lot of similarities, but overall, you are correct in that they sound different. The HD700 feels like it has a lot more body behind it and generally is a lot darker due to less emphasis on the treble range, though the treble is still too much for my tastes and occasionally very piercing to my ears. The bass for both of them however are extremely pathetic IMO (yes, I know that's not what they are designed for) and as much as I appreciate the much bigger soundstage and impressive imaging (more so on the HD800), ultimately it sounds bad to me from an enjoyment standpoint.


The HD 700 is much less linear in the bass and the treble. It has a midbass hump and peaky response above 5KHz. It also really doesn't borrow any of the important technological advances of the HD 800 (ring transducer, acoustically transparent driver suspension etc.).

Even without the foam mods, if you shelf the treble in the HD 800 by a few decibels it's easy to resolve most of its subjective issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think at least some people (myself included) feel that a $1500 CAD pair of headphones shouldn't require modifications out of the box to sound amazing. They always were something I was curious about myself (the 800's) but at that price I might as well look into a pair of Audeze headphones since most people state they not only have a good amount of bass but also sound good for other things too.


Sure, but I'm surprised OCNers that fiddle incessantly with BIOS tweaks and obscure frequency/voltage combinations (let alone custom loops, pencil mods, and the works) wouldn't be willing to put in a little work to correct the few faults of the HD 800. If we can't keep our 5960Xs stock, why can't we apply the same inventiveness to the HD 800?

Comparatively speaking, frequency response isn't a huge deal since in the case of the HD 800 it is easily remedied with $5 of foam (with a little bit of PEQ to taste depending on the individual). Conversely the Audeze's and HiFiMans and others could never approach the non-remediable factors of detail or resolution or imaging or treble extension (or we could go on) of the HD 800 with any amount of modification, despite the latter being competitive with their renowned bass extension.

My biggest concern with the Audeze's are their consistency issues. Excepting minor differences in frequency response arising from manufacturing tolerances, different pairs of HD 800s will perform almost exactly the same on technical merits. Two Audeze LCD-whatevers from any single model and revision and production run can sound alarmingly different even outside of the FR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I like the HD 800 but it really needs a warm tube amp to shine.


I dunno. I run my amp in solid state mode and with a simple 2dB PEQ shelf the HD 800s don't really have any weaknesses (and I listen to a lot of material that would benefit from a generous low-end).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^ I'm jelly. For the past two weeks or so Amazon had more than one brand new HE-500 going for $500. Now they're all gone. Rakuten has it for $600. I don't think I'll pay more than that however, since the HE-560 goes for $800 now.
> 
> I'll probably get an LCD-2F later on down the line too.


Unless you have a lot of money, do not bother with the he-anything.

Hifiman headphones are a lot of fun to listen to, but they do not sound natural at all. The LCD2 is the one you want for a solid everyday headphone.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless you have a lot of money, do not bother with the he-anything.
> 
> Hifiman headphones are a lot of fun to listen to, but they do not sound natural at all. The LCD2 is the one you want for a solid everyday headphone.


I have to disagree. I spent quite a while listening to the HE1000 and it's definitely the most natural non-electrostatic headphone I've heard. I also preferred the HE-6 to the LCD-3F in a side by side comparison (same for the LCD-X which I didn't like), and enjoyed the HE-560 and HE-500 as well. Can't hurt to have both of course, or three.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I have to disagree. I spent quite a while listening to the HE1000 and it's definitely the most natural non-electrostatic headphone I've heard. I also preferred the HE-6 to the LCD-3F in a side by side comparison (same for the LCD-X which I didn't like), and enjoyed the HE-560 and HE-500 as well. Can't hurt to have both of course, or three.


Ok. Lemme rephrase what I said. The LCD2 is better than HE anything under a grand.

lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The HD 700 is much less linear in the bass and the treble. It has a midbass hump and peaky response above 5KHz. It also really doesn't borrow any of the important technological advances of the HD 800 (ring transducer, acoustically transparent driver suspension etc.).


When I say they have similar characteristics, I am referring to things like a large sound stage, anemic bass, accuracy over musicality, ect. If I had to compare between Sennheiser headphones however, I would say the HD700 is closer to the HD600, just with more clarity, larger soundstage, and less but more controlled bass response along with a lot more sub-bass texture. I dislike the HD700 personally primarily because it has many of the characteristics that I strongly dislike about the HD800. The only time I liked the HD800 was when I listened to it on my friend's Cavali Liquid Fire (I think it was the Fire) tube amp.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Great minds, and ears, think alike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have almost the very same setup you've just described.....H10 + X12 stack, HE500 + Focus pad + HE560 cable....the synergy between the Gustard stack and the HE500 is just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD setup as well, to be used on my other rig as that combo works well with my Denons and Grado GS1000i, the PS1000 sounded better on the Gustard stack. With the Lyr, it sounded a tad dark, the H10 lifted that veil.


Oh my, that's gorgeous. And doesn't take up too much room either. Wonder how well that would do with my K712's, as well as the LCD2's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I like the HD 800 but it really needs a warm tube amp to shine. It's boring on a solid state, but I really like it on the Woo Audio WA22. I appreciate it's detail, sound stage, imaging, and neutrality (but not the staleness on a solid state amp). On the other hand I like Audeze too, they do different things. I'd never buy an HD 800 though; too expensive to amp properly and I like a few lower priced headphones even more.


My that Woo WA22 is gorgeous, but I don't think I'm that willing to spend $2k USD plus $1,500 CAD for a full meal deal setup. It's insanely sexy though, not to mention it comes in the best colour too (black!). I think one of the biggest things that makes me hold on the Sennheiser HD800 bit is all the comments about how it's so analytical it prefers accuracy over music in general. And the sheer lack of bass everyone mentions. Yeah, I know it's odd coming from someone who owns a pair of K712's to complain about bass, but hearing the description "anemic" makes me worry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Even without the foam mods, if you shelf the treble in the HD 800 by a few decibels it's easy to resolve most of its subjective issues.
> Sure, but I'm surprised OCNers that fiddle incessantly with BIOS tweaks and obscure frequency/voltage combinations (let alone custom loops, pencil mods, and the works) wouldn't be willing to put in a little work to correct the few faults of the HD 800. If we can't keep our 5960Xs stock, why can't we apply the same inventiveness to the HD 800?
> 
> Comparatively speaking, frequency response isn't a huge deal since in the case of the HD 800 it is easily remedied with $5 of foam (with a little bit of PEQ to taste depending on the individual). Conversely the Audeze's and HiFiMans and others could never approach the non-remediable factors of detail or resolution or imaging or treble extension (or we could go on) of the HD 800 with any amount of modification, despite the latter being competitive with their renowned bass extension.
> 
> My biggest concern with the Audeze's are their consistency issues. Excepting minor differences in frequency response arising from manufacturing tolerances, different pairs of HD 800s will perform almost exactly the same on technical merits. Two Audeze LCD-whatevers from any single model and revision and production run can sound alarmingly different even outside of the FR.
> I dunno. I run my amp in solid state mode and with a simple 2dB PEQ shelf the HD 800s don't really have any weaknesses (and I listen to a lot of material that would benefit from a generous low-end).


Therein lies the other issue for me with the HD800's, or at least the descriptions many have given.... I'm not a fan of piercing treble. I dunno, they seem interesting, but man that price, and then the price of the various amps people recommend to go with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless you have a lot of money, do not bother with the he-anything.
> 
> Hifiman headphones are a lot of fun to listen to, but they do not sound natural at all. The LCD2 is the one you want for a solid everyday headphone.


I know it's a stretch, but I have to ask - how do the LCD2's compare against the Audio Technica M50X's? Asking mainly because I love how the low end is on them, but I also want a better pair of headphones to replace them at some point (well, that and I want similar levels of bass, but... semi-open design)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I know it's a stretch, but I have to ask - how do the LCD2's compare against the Audio Technica M50X's? Asking mainly because I love how the low end is on them, but I also want a better pair of headphones to replace them at some point (well, that and I want similar levels of bass, but... semi-open design)


It depends on the music you listen to.

If you listen to nothing but dub step and some type of club music, then the LCD2 is probably not for you and I would tell you to look at the mad dogs alpha prime (get them quick because the guy is trying to clear them out) or the HE-500s

If you listen to a variety of music, then the LCD 2 is miles ahead of the M50s.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My that Woo WA22 is gorgeous, but I don't think I'm that willing to spend $2k USD plus $1,500 CAD for a full meal deal setup. It's insanely sexy though, not to mention it comes in the best colour too (black!). I think one of the biggest things that makes me hold on the Sennheiser HD800 bit is all the comments about how it's so analytical it prefers accuracy over music in general. And the sheer lack of bass everyone mentions. Yeah, I know it's odd coming from someone who owns a pair of K712's to complain about bass, but hearing the description "anemic" makes me worry.


Note that it's an Audeze user saying the bass feels anemic. He's used to more bass of course. I seriously doubt it has less bass than the K712, but others would know for sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Note that it's an Audeze user saying the bass feels anemic. He's used to more bass of course. I seriously doubt it has less bass than the K712, but others would know for sure.


^This! Please bear in mind that I use LCD-2's which belongs to a series renowned for their complete bass package. The LCD-2's are like the opposite end of the high end spectrum when compared to the HD800. The HD800 is by no means a bad pair of headphones. It is a wonderful pair of headphones, just not for me. The bass is best described as accurate and articulate. It is there, it just does not have the slam I want. I like my headphones with bassy with lush midrange and rolled trebles. That said, a properly mastered symphony sounds absolutely incredible on the HD800, especially the violins. Oh god... the violins... Horns are amazing too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

If you fiddle around enough, _everything_ can sound incredible on the HD 800s.









Between mods and PEQ, frequency response is easily augmented to taste. Soundstage, imaging, extension, resolution, etc. aren't...

I'm a big fan of stupid bass (I really enjoyed the Denon D2000s and dig my AKG K845s and generally listen to plenty of hip-hop and trip-hop) but I've managed to coax a very agreeable sound signature out of the HD 800s without too much effort and with a reasonably inexpensive chain.

And FWIW I hated and sold my DT 770s, Q701s, D5000s, and TH-600s for treble issues.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It depends on the music you listen to.
> 
> If you listen to nothing but dub step and some type of club music, then the LCD2 is probably not for you and I would tell you to look at the mad dogs alpha prime (get them quick because the guy is trying to clear them out) or the HE-500s
> 
> If you listen to a variety of music, then the LCD 2 is miles ahead of the M50s.


Depends on how you define club music, but typically the following artists come to mind:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



dubstep (since you mentioned it): Burial (self-titled, and Untrue), Ikonika - Simulacron.... I'd list more, but a lot of what I liked was from the 2007-2009 era, and most of my records of such are currently stored.

DnB: Robot Death Squad - Supercharger, Sunchase - Save us (arguably one of my favourite tracks, and back when I used to do sets on SecondLife it regularly was my opening track. Loved how it sounded with Shure 44-7 carts too, although when I got my new decks I switched to Stanton 680's), Pendulum - Blood Sugar (2004 version), Noisia - End Game, Noisia - Unsympathetic, Telekinesis - The Monk, Machine Code - Solar Core

Hard Dance (because so many songs are so hard to place): Dark By Design - Severe Punishment, Lost in the Dark, Nowhere to Hide (acutally, I like a ~lot~ of his stuff, but then again it is from the main genre I used to dj ^_^;;;; ), Showtek (an infamous song with a three letter acronym I can't type here due to TOS), TekTek - Get Away, Tom Snare - Waterfalls (2008), Tom Snare - My Homeworld (although ugh, this song used to sound great on my MDR-V500's (and YouTube), but with my K712's sounds so..... Ugh, life, compressed out of it.), Prodigy - Warrior's Dance

Breaks: Far Too Loud - Play It Loud, Ivory - Wolf (Ctrl-Z remix)

Gabber: The Melodyst - Never Wanna Die, Art of Fights - Breathe Fire, Art of Fighters - Earthquake, Kyuzo - The End, Koozah - D-Revolution

Other?: Dizzie Rascal - Bonkers, Dizzie Rascal - Nutcrackerz, Infected Mushroom - Cities of the Future

And a smattering of various other favourite tracks
Industrial: Funker Vogt - Gunman, Funker Vogt - Fire and Forget (Blutzoll, 2010), Wumpscut - War (although I prefer the german version "Krieg"), Wumpscut - Loyal to my Hate, Rotersand - War On Error, God Module - A Simple Restriction, Agonize - Eternal Darkness, Grendel - Hate This, Suicide Commando - The Pleasures of Sin, Suicide Comamndo - Cause of Death: Suicide, Feindflug - Kahle Bedrohung, Feindflug - Stukas im Visier, Hocico - Tiempos De Furia (the whole album, but especially this track as well as "Dog Eat Dog"), Studio-X - Search and Destroy, Asphyxia - Rotten From The Inside, Aesthetic Perfect - The Great Depression, Aesthetic Perfect - A Nice Place To Visit



Short version: Favourite albums are (in no particular order)
Thousand Foot Krutch - Set It Off (the 2000 version, not the re-release), Phenomenon
Project 86 - Truthless Heroes
Combichrist - their 2007 album (can't put name here due to TOS







), We Love You
Aesthetic Perfection - All Beauty Destroyed, 'Til Death
Imperative Reaction - As We Fall (2006), Minus All (2008)
Funker Vogt - Blutzoll
Suicide Commando - Implements of Hell (Limited Edition)
Hocico - Tiempos De Furia

Some I'm not quite as proud of admitting to being a fan of, but still:
Payable On Death (favourite album was Fundamental Elements of Southtown), Skillet (especially "Alien Youth" as well as "Collide"), Psyclon Nine

I'm also a fan of a lot of 90's pop (probably because I grew up with it), Queen, and a few metal bands but for some reason I can't think of any actual names - oh, Megadeath's "Rust In Peace" was a really lovely album.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Note that it's an Audeze user saying the bass feels anemic. He's used to more bass of course. I seriously doubt it has less bass than the K712, but others would know for sure.


Ah, good to know. Totally forgot he had a pair of those, even though just recently he said if I was nearby he'd let me give them a try







K712's have what I would describe as an "adequate" amount of bass, but anytime I want that nice thump I instantly each for my M50X's - even if right now my husband's stolen them as the pads on his M30X's died. Loooove mixing DnB (and hardstyle, and gabber, etc) with my M50X's, but then again that's mixing thumpy stuff







Then again, I can usually listen to music for hours on end with my K712's, but with the M50X's I only seem to be able to go about two hours before either my ears are just too hot, or they need a break from the bass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ^This! Please bear in mind that I use LCD-2's which belongs to a series renowned for their complete bass package. The LCD-2's are like the opposite end of the high end spectrum when compared to the HD800. The HD800 is by no means a bad pair of headphones. It is a wonderful pair of headphones, just not for me. The bass is best described as accurate and articulate. It is there, it just does not have the slam I want. I like my headphones with bassy with lush midrange and rolled trebles. That said, a properly mastered symphony sounds absolutely incredible on the HD800, especially the violins. Oh god... the violins... Horns are amazing too.


Definitely good to know. Arguably that's what I want in a second pair of headphones. The K712's are balanced enough for most things, but really don't give distorted guitars and drum kits justice (especially the kick drum). One example would be Mindless Self Indulgeance's "Shut me up" - it just feels so much more alive on my M50X's, even if I turn up the volume on my AKG's. Same thing with another of my favourite tracks (Project 86 - Spy Hunter) - ignoring my rant about how they shouldn't have cleaned up the demo version so much when making the final mix, it just doesn't have the same feel. But then you have songs like Angelspit's "Kill Kitty (KMFDM remix)" that are almost just as good on the K712's as they are on the M50X's (guitars are a lot more in your face with the M50X's though). And even more like Grendel's "Harsh Generation" where it loses that harsh digital edge to the music and feels a lot more.... Organic on the K712's if that makes any sense.

I think the easiest way to put it is this: I'm not looking for a replacement for my K712's, but something higher end to go alongside it to satisfy that sheer desire for a thumpier pair of headphones that's still a lot more accurate than my M50X's (which would then be "reduced" to a pair I'd go out with once a higher end pair was picked up).


----------



## wes1099

Has anyone here had any expierience with the Foxtex T50RP? I heard they are great once you mod them. I need something closed back and I was thinking I might buy a pair of T50RP and modding them with mayflower's T50RP mod kit. If anyone has other suggestions budget is $175.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Has anyone here had any expierience with the Foxtex T50RP? I heard they are great once you mod them. I need something closed back and I was thinking I might buy a pair of T50RP and modding them with mayflower's T50RP mod kit. If anyone has other suggestions budget is $175.


I happen to have one, I'd gotten it really cheap as the first owner was in a rush to sell it off, plus given the pics he had posted of it, it looked to be in near mint condition. Upon getting it, I wasn't impressed at all, stock pads sucked and the sound was......not what I'd expected from a planar mag (already had, still have, an LCD2.2 nF, Alpha Dog, HE500 and HE400i). So against those badboys, the stock T50RP left much to be desired. I then ordered a pair of Alpha pads (for my Alpha Dog, then transferred the Alpha Dog's original pads to my T50RP), a T50RP mod kit and comfort band from Mayflower and got to work. The Alpha pad really made a world of difference! I also followed a mod in the T50RP thread in HeadFi and the end result was quite......pleasing. Bass was more pronounced, treble was more polite (sounded harsh to me initially) and mids a little more forward......on a whole, pretty good for something that cost me about 100'ish total. Not counting the Alpha pad as I'd originally intended to get it anyway for my Alpha Dog.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to know. Arguably that's what I want in a second pair of headphones. The K712's are balanced enough for most things, but really don't give distorted guitars and drum kits justice (especially the kick drum). One example would be Mindless Self Indulgeance's "Shut me up" - it just feels so much more alive on my M50X's, even if I turn up the volume on my AKG's. Same thing with another of my favourite tracks (Project 86 - Spy Hunter) - ignoring my rant about how they shouldn't have cleaned up the demo version so much when making the final mix, it just doesn't have the same feel. But then you have songs like Angelspit's "Kill Kitty (KMFDM remix)" that are almost just as good on the K712's as they are on the M50X's (guitars are a lot more in your face with the M50X's though). And even more like Grendel's "Harsh Generation" where it loses that harsh digital edge to the music and feels a lot more.... Organic on the K712's if that makes any sense.
> 
> I think the easiest way to put it is this: I'm not looking for a replacement for my K712's, but something higher end to go alongside it to satisfy that sheer desire for a thumpier pair of headphones that's still a lot more accurate than my M50X's (which would then be "reduced" to a pair I'd go out with once a higher end pair was picked up).


So, perhaps something to replace the M50X for home listening? MrSpeakers might have something for you, and the Fostex TH600, TH900, or maybe the TH500rp are worth looking into. They have the thump, although they aren't meant to be very accurate sounding.

Audeze does have incredible bass but their headphones are not "exciting" since they have rolled off and somewhat relaxed/rolled off treble. The LCD-X is an exception though, according to my ears. So if you were planning on giving Audeze a try, I recommend checking out the LCD-X.

The HiFiMan HE-500 and HE-6 may be to your liking too... especially the HE-6, I think you'd really like that if you could afford to properly amp it, but that's a big if.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Short version: Favourite albums are (in no particular order)
> Thousand Foot Krutch - Set It Off (the 2000 version, not the re-release), Phenomenon
> Project 86 - Truthless Heroes
> Combichrist - their 2007 album (can't put name here due to TOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), We Love You
> Aesthetic Perfection - All Beauty Destroyed, 'Til Death
> Imperative Reaction - As We Fall (2006), Minus All (2008)
> Funker Vogt - Blutzoll
> Suicide Commando - Implements of Hell (Limited Edition)
> Hocico - Tiempos De Furia
> 
> Some I'm not quite as proud of admitting to being a fan of, but still:
> Payable On Death (favourite album was Fundamental Elements of Southtown), Skillet (especially "Alien Youth" as well as "Collide"), Psyclon Nine


I was reading your post as I was falling asleep last night, and I was like holy crap! Someone actually mentioned TFK and not just TFK, but also P86 and Skillet. And not only that, my favorite albums by each of them!

I agree with you full-heartedly about the original release of Set it Off (with the exception of the re-release of Up Comes Down), not only was the music "more fun" but the album art on the original release was better.

Truthless Heroes by P86 is by and large their best album. I had gotten each consecutive album by them and been sorely disappointed, haven't heard any of their newer stuff though.

That being said, Songs to Burn Your Bridges by had a few great songs. Skillet's Collide is imo their best album.

I woke my wife up when I read your post (she was really only half asleep), and I told her, and even she was surprised. Anyway, I approve.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The IE800 is an awesome sounding IEM and I love it with my Fiio X3 II, but I'm always worried about losing it, snapping the cable or simply leaving it somewhere when I'm outside. This concern magnifies when I'm overseas, so I decided to replace the IE800 with the Beyerdynamic DT1350. I'll still use the IE800, but it's for when I commute on trains and buses on my days off, I'd be in no rush so I'm unlikely to forget it.


----------



## shilka

After trying pretty much any other headphones i could get my hands and still not finding anything i liked so ended giving up.
Bought myself a new pair of Sennheiser HD 598´s as the old ones looks like they have been through hell.

Old ones on the left new ones on the right


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> After trying pretty much any other headphones i could get my hands and still not finding anything i liked so i just gave up.
> Bought myself a new pair of Sennheiser HD 598´s as the old ones looks like them have been through hell.
> 
> Old ones on the left new ones on the right


What have you done to those poor headphones?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What have you done to those poor headphones?


Used them every day for at least 2-3 hours for almost 4 years.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I never really understood the point of spending a relatively large (>$500) sum of money on something that is deliberately "fun"-sounding.

Whether it's superfluous bass response or sacrifices in technical proficiency (e.g. rolled-off treble extension, compressed soundstage, insufficient resolution of finer detail) it just doesn't seem like a reasonable investment for any serious listening.

When I listen to my Stax or HD 800s, I am _only_ listening to music. I am not diverting my attention to reading or web browsing or gaming. I simply vegetate, eyes closed, reclined, playing through an album or playlist.

For anything else I grab my AKG K845s (bluetooth version of the K545s). If I'm not 100% on the music, they're the things on my head and I'm cool with their euphonic sound signature because I don't bother noticing any of their deficiencies when I'm half-focused on writing snobby forum posts about headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I never really understood the point of spending a relatively large (>$500) sum of money on something that is deliberately "fun"-sounding.
> 
> Whether it's superfluous bass response or sacrifices in technical proficiency (e.g. rolled-off treble extension, compressed soundstage, insufficient resolution of finer detail) it just doesn't seem like a reasonable investment for any serious listening.
> 
> When I listen to my Stax or HD 800s, I am _only_ listening to music. I am not diverting my attention to reading or web browsing or gaming. I simply vegetate, eyes closed, reclined, playing through an album or playlist.
> 
> For anything else I grab my AKG K845s (bluetooth version of the K545s). If I'm not 100% on the music, they're the things on my head and I'm cool with their euphonic sound signature because I don't bother noticing any of their deficiencies when I'm half-focused on writing snobby forum posts about headphones.


Different strokes for different folks my friend. Accurate is not always better for some people. It's the same as how some people like listening to a violinist who is not the best or even great at techniques, but plays with vigor, passion, and her own interpretation of a song. Others might prefer a violinist which places a song with the perfect technique, tempo, ect and the people who liked the imperfect, flawed performance of the first violinist would consider this one boring. We buy things that we *ENJOY* using and sometimes, that is a pair of headphones that is purposely not perfect. Personally, I hate with a passion what some call accurate trebles, because they hurt my ears. I like a lot of bass, so I prefer headphones with a strong bass response. This does not make one person wrong and another right, just different.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks my friend. Accurate is not always better for some people. It's the same as how some people like listening to a violinist who is not the best or even great at techniques, but plays with vigor, passion, and her own interpretation of a song. Others might prefer a violinist which places a song with the perfect technique, tempo, ect and the people who liked the imperfect, flawed performance of the first violinist would consider this one boring. We buy things that we *ENJOY* using and sometimes, that is a pair of headphones that is purposely not perfect. Personally, I hate with a passion what some call accurate trebles, because they hurt my ears. I like a lot of bass, so I prefer headphones with a strong bass response. This does not make one person wrong and another right, just different.


I suppose I wonder how many people actually listen critically to the likes of the TH-900, PS1000, et al and never tire of it.

My guess is that most of us listen to music while doing other things -- web browsing, gaming, reading, etc. To that end I find a pair of euphonic headphones to be pretty agreeable what with exaggerated bass response and addicting sound signatures. However, spending $$$ on something of only partially diverted attention seems like a big waste.

Of course if someone is actually listening to their megabuck "fun" headphones with their *full* attention through entire albums or long playlists, I'd be a little surprised but the expense would make more sense to me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So, perhaps something to replace the M50X for home listening? MrSpeakers might have something for you, and the Fostex TH600, TH900, or maybe the TH500rp are worth looking into. They have the thump, although they aren't meant to be very accurate sounding.
> 
> Audeze does have incredible bass but their headphones are not "exciting" since they have rolled off and somewhat relaxed/rolled off treble. The LCD-X is an exception though, according to my ears. So if you were planning on giving Audeze a try, I recommend checking out the LCD-X.
> 
> The HiFiMan HE-500 and HE-6 may be to your liking too... especially the HE-6, I think you'd really like that if you could afford to properly amp it, but that's a big if.


It could be described as I'm looking for something to replace the M50X's for at home listening, but I want a similar amount of bass but with a preference for something that's more open. The M50X's even when no music is being played have a bad side effect of being stylish ear muffs, and you don't always hear your spouse when they're talking







Open and semi-open headphones also have the major benefit of my ears not heating up anywhere near as quickly.

Relaxed/roll off treble isn't something I'd see as a problem, given that I tend to prefer darker sounding music anyways, and doubly so since some of the songs I enjoy tend to have really tight and sharp snares 

I'd look more at the HiFiMan website, but man it's poorly coded, opening a new tab pretty much every single click, so within 30 seconds you're already sitting at six to eight tabs open. Have heard a lot of good things about their headphones though.

The MrSpeakers Ethers do look rather lovely to say the least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I was reading your post as I was falling asleep last night, and I was like holy crap! Someone actually mentioned TFK and not just TFK, but also P86 and Skillet. And not only that, my favorite albums by each of them!
> 
> I agree with you full-heartedly about the original release of Set it Off (with the exception of the re-release of Up Comes Down), not only was the music "more fun" but the album art on the original release was better.
> 
> Truthless Heroes by P86 is by and large their best album. I had gotten each consecutive album by them and been sorely disappointed, haven't heard any of their newer stuff though.
> 
> That being said, Songs to Burn Your Bridges by had a few great songs. Skillet's Collide is imo their best album.
> 
> I woke my wife up when I read your post (she was really only half asleep), and I told her, and even she was surprised. Anyway, I approve.


Thanks! Some of my TFK album sleeves look a tad graffiti'd though, since I got my Set It Off and Phenomenon albums signed by the crew when they were in Red Deer sooo many years ago on their Phenomenon tour. I also own "Art of Breaking", but while it has a nice sound I wasn't happy at all with them giving up the sound that practically defined them for the previous releases (the whole skater punk kind of sound). Newest that I've heard is "Welcome to the Masquerade" which once again is nice, but definitely has way too much of a modern/popular rock feel to it.

I think with Project 86's "Songs to Burn Your Bridges By" I was saddened by just how much they had changed Spy Hunter. They teased it on a compilation album, and then six months later on release day I have a copy of the CD in my paws, pop it in, and.... Man, it was so different, and just felt like they took the life out of it.... So I honestly can't remember much about the rest of that album as it's been a few years, but I do recall listening to it on a fairly regular basis, so it clearly wasn't that bad









All this talk of Skillet makes me think I should unearth my CD stash and rip more of them to FLAC so I can listen to them at my computer...

I'm not Christian, but there are a lot of talented artists under the various Christian Labels (especially Tooth and Nail, if they still exist).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I never really understood the point of spending a relatively large (>$500) sum of money on something that is deliberately "fun"-sounding.
> 
> Whether it's superfluous bass response or sacrifices in technical proficiency (e.g. rolled-off treble extension, compressed soundstage, insufficient resolution of finer detail) it just doesn't seem like a reasonable investment for any serious listening.
> 
> When I listen to my Stax or HD 800s, I am _only_ listening to music. I am not diverting my attention to reading or web browsing or gaming. I simply vegetate, eyes closed, reclined, playing through an album or playlist.
> 
> For anything else I grab my AKG K845s (bluetooth version of the K545s). If I'm not 100% on the music, they're the things on my head and I'm cool with their euphonic sound signature because I don't bother noticing any of their deficiencies when I'm half-focused on writing snobby forum posts about headphones.


Because we want something nice to listen to, even if we aren't critically listening. In fact, I almost never listen critically because I'll absolutely destroy the music I love, because my ADHD then starts nitpicking EVERYTHING. I'd much rather use music to help focus my thoughts into various other things and simply enjoy. OC'ing Noob put it in a lot better words, but to me I'd rather have the music portrayed in an enjoyable manner, and much like his music analogy I prefer LIFE over perfection. Besides, if I wanted perfection I'd use my K712's more often, instead of finding something that caters to a lot of my loves without crushing various aspects of them. In essence, I'm wanting something that has a lot more of the punch that my M50X's have, but with the wider soundstage, and open (or semi-open) design that my K712's have.

In essence, I love for the experience music provides, not for the technical perfection music has, or the devices used to render such.

I don't want to spend $2k on an amp plus the same amount of money for a pair of headphones, but I'm willing to spend $2,800 CAD or so (over time) on the full meal deal ~if~ it will actually hold it's ground in the long run. This is why I'm not a fan of tube amps - I don't want to be rolling tubes, I don't want to deal with warming up, I don't want things to get wonky if I forget to turn it off, and I definitely don't want to have to deal with a re-occurring expense every now and then that tubes have (aka replacing tubes over time). They look gorgeous, but man with my music I want it ~NOW~ not turn it on, walk off to Starbucks to get a Venti Vanilla Latté and when I get back I can finally actually listen to things because it's fully warmed up. I also have the additional demand of they must work with the games I enjoy, simply because I'm just not a fan of picking up something so expensive for just one use (unless it's my benching rig *coughs while nervously darting his eyes from side to side*)

As a note, the Starbucks bit was because I like Starbucks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks my friend. Accurate is not always better for some people. It's the same as how some people like listening to a violinist who is not the best or even great at techniques, but plays with vigor, passion, and her own interpretation of a song. Others might prefer a violinist which places a song with the perfect technique, tempo, ect and the people who liked the imperfect, flawed performance of the first violinist would consider this one boring. We buy things that we *ENJOY* using and sometimes, that is a pair of headphones that is purposely not perfect. Personally, I hate with a passion what some call accurate trebles, because they hurt my ears. I like a lot of bass, so I prefer headphones with a strong bass response. This does not make one person wrong and another right, just different.


Bing, nail on the head right there. Especially on the accurate treble part.


----------



## friend'scatdied

By "not critically listening" do you mean that you're listening while doing other things?

If so, seems like a waste to me. How can you fully realize benefits from the additional expense if you aren't even paying attention to the music?

I find it a little funny that people have a hard time distinguishing between $2 and $20000 gear in studies where they're actually focused on trying to tell the difference, yet here we are climbing up a ladder while diverting attention away from the performance of the product we are investing in.

If anything depending on what floats your boat I am advocating KSC75s, SR60s, M50s and other fun headphones of good value over TH-900s and PS1000s and their ilk.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It could be described as I'm looking for something to replace the M50X's for at home listening, but I want a similar amount of bass but with a preference for something that's more open. The M50X's even when no music is being played have a bad side effect of being stylish ear muffs, and you don't always hear your spouse when they're talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open and semi-open headphones also have the major benefit of my ears not heating up anywhere near as quickly.
> 
> Relaxed/roll off treble isn't something I'd see as a problem, given that I tend to prefer darker sounding music anyways, and doubly so since some of the songs I enjoy tend to have really tight and sharp snares
> 
> I'd look more at the HiFiMan website, but man it's poorly coded, opening a new tab pretty much every single click, so within 30 seconds you're already sitting at six to eight tabs open. Have heard a lot of good things about their headphones though.
> 
> The MrSpeakers Ethers do look rather lovely to say the least.


In that case, scratch off the closed-back Fostex headphones I mentioned, and if you're okay with rolled-off treble then definitely keep the Audeze LCD-2 and LCD-3 in your search. There are many hi-fi headphones with awesome bass.


----------



## Narremans

Hi!

Awesome thread! Here is my office setup: Chord Hugo as dac/amp, and the Shure SE846.



I use it with Tidal. I also use this as portable setup. As a source for portable I use Tidal on my iPhone 6 128GB. The option to take you playlists offline and store them on the 128GB is a feature I use a lot when I am abroad.


----------



## kayan

To anyone considering a high end pair of headphones with just all around enjoyableness, I cannot recommend the Audeze LCD-2 enough. I had a chance to audition these about a month ago and they are by and far the best sounding pair I've ever heard (and I listened to the HD700/800, Hifi-Man HE400i/500/560, etc). If you can swing the price, they are amazing sounding, but be warned, they are a pair of heavy cans.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Thanks! Some of my TFK album sleeves look a tad graffiti'd though, since I got my Set It Off and Phenomenon albums signed by the crew when they were in Red Deer sooo many years ago on their Phenomenon tour. I also own "Art of Breaking", but while it has a nice sound I wasn't happy at all with them giving up the sound that practically defined them for the previous releases (the whole skater punk kind of sound). Newest that I've heard is "Welcome to the Masquerade" which once again is nice, but definitely has way too much of a modern/popular rock feel to it.
> 
> I think with Project 86's "Songs to Burn Your Bridges By" I was saddened by just how much they had changed Spy Hunter. They teased it on a compilation album, and then six months later on release day I have a copy of the CD in my paws, pop it in, and.... Man, it was so different, and just felt like they took the life out of it.... So I honestly can't remember much about the rest of that album as it's been a few years, but I do recall listening to it on a fairly regular basis, so it clearly wasn't that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All this talk of Skillet makes me think I should unearth my CD stash and rip more of them to FLAC so I can listen to them at my computer...
> 
> I'm not Christian, but there are a lot of talented artists under the various Christian Labels (especially Tooth and Nail, if they still exist).


I'm a bit of a fanboy here, and in the spirit of full disclosure, TFK is my favorite band. Has been ever since the Supertones broke up (great SKA from the late 90's/early 00's, but I digress. My favorite TFK album is definitely Set it Off, then Phenomenon. If you haven't heard anything recent you should definitely check out The End is Where We Begin, it's a very good album all around. Their latest release, Oxygen: Inhale while good lyrically and even technically very good, it was not like TFK and there was very little rawk-ing to be done, I was so disappointed in the sound. Trevor says that their next release will be much harder. You should also see if you can find a copy of their first release, it's called That's What People Do. You'll have a hard time finding it, and truthfully most of the stuff was re-released on the 2nd Set it Off release, except for the most awesome cover ever, "Sunshyne." If you can give it a listen, lemme know what you think.

Overall it sounds as though we may have somewhat similar tastes in music, you should also check out Family Force 5, especially the albums Business Up Front/Party in the Back, and their latest Time Stands Still. If you like older, heavier, more grungy sound of Skillet you should also check out Disciple's self-titled cd, and also We As Human (very similar to Skillet, and they are very talented musically imo anyway). If you like chick rockers who have a similar sound, you should check out Flyleaf's first cd and even Icon for Hire's album Scripted (they're on Tooth and Nail too, their 2nd cd was entertaining with music ranging across many multiple genres).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I never really understood the point of spending a relatively large (>$500) sum of money on something that is deliberately "fun"-sounding.
> 
> Whether it's superfluous bass response or sacrifices in technical proficiency (e.g. rolled-off treble extension, compressed soundstage, insufficient resolution of finer detail) it just doesn't seem like a reasonable investment for any serious listening.
> 
> When I listen to my Stax or HD 800s, I am _only_ listening to music. I am not diverting my attention to reading or web browsing or gaming. I simply vegetate, eyes closed, reclined, playing through an album or playlist.
> 
> For anything else I grab my AKG K845s (bluetooth version of the K545s). If I'm not 100% on the music, they're the things on my head and I'm cool with their euphonic sound signature because *I don't bother noticing any of their deficiencies when I'm half-focused on writing snobby forum posts about headphones.*


I laughed quite a bit about that







. I've always liked seeing your opposing opinions honestly







.

I think your K845s are kinda what most people would consider their 'fun' headphones. I know I honestly have trouble using anything other than my HD650 for any and everything audio on my PC. The only other ear and headphones I'm currently using are my UE TF10s for anything that's non-home listening, and my *ashamedly* Razer Kraken Pros when console gaming. The Krakens are SERIOUSLY bad for music, but they actually are nice for console gaming. Plus it's a headset.

Anyhow, that went on further than it needed, but was just here to say I loved your post lol.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> After trying pretty much any other headphones i could get my hands and still not finding anything i liked so ended giving up.
> Bought myself a new pair of Sennheiser HD 598´s as the old ones looks like they have been through hell.
> 
> Old ones on the left new ones on the right


You know, you could have just ordered the headband pad and ear foams instead of buying a brand new pair (Unless of course you got those super low priced)! That's what I did for my HD518 (gaming headset) and spent about $50 total for the headband foam and pads!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It could be described as I'm looking for something to replace the M50X's for at home listening, but I want a similar amount of bass but with a preference for something that's more open. The M50X's even when no music is being played have a bad side effect of being stylish ear muffs, and you don't always hear your spouse when they're talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open and semi-open headphones also have the major benefit of my ears not heating up anywhere near as quickly.
> 
> Relaxed/roll off treble isn't something I'd see as a problem, given that I tend to prefer darker sounding music anyways, and doubly so since some of the songs I enjoy tend to have really tight and sharp snares


The Fidelio X2 could be right up your alley if you're looking for an open headphone with bass (definitely saves you money compared to the Hifimans)! If you're open to EQing, you can also get the X1 (smaller headband which I prefer) and make it sound like the X2 anyway for a cheaper price!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You know, you could have just ordered the headband pad and ear foams instead of buying a brand new pair (Unless of course you got those super low priced)! That's what I did for my HD518 (gaming headset) and spent about $50 total for the headband foam and pads!


They where so worn down that the bass was almost gone.
And they where an early birthday gift from my parents so i did not actually pay anything for them.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They where so worn down that the bass was almost gone.
> And they where an early birthday gift from my parents so i did not actually pay anything for them.


Sweet deal!


----------



## AidanofVT

I've been extremely happy with with my Steelseries Flux and my Logitech G430.

However, I've always wished that I had something really nice to judge them against.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AidanofVT*
> 
> I've been extremely happy with with my Steelseries Flux and my Logitech G430.
> 
> However, I've always wished that I had something really nice to judge them against.


You need to attend some kind of audio show or meet.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

*JUST A REMINDER!*

Birthday Freebie is *LIVE*!



*IN ADDITION!*

There will be a special CLUB ONLY birthday freebie with a badass hoodie and some sweet vinyl CD-R to put your music on!


----------



## AidanofVT

I confess, I didn't even know those where a thing.


----------



## wes1099

Between the DT770, Sennheiser HD6 mix, HD8 DJ, ATH-M50x, ATH-A900x and modded fostex T50RP which one would you guys vote for?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *JUST A REMINDER!*
> 
> The Birthday Freebie will open on 8/22 and close at 8/27 11:59 PM CST. Here is a picture of the care package.
> 
> 
> 
> *IN ADDITION!*
> 
> There will be a special CLUB ONLY birthday freebie with a badass hoodie and some sweet vinyl CD-R to put your music on!


Epic!

Also I just got myself some Audio Technica AD900Xs







Love them!! Probubly going to have to do the rubber band mod tho, not entirely sure...

Also any way to get the curl out of the cable from packing? its sorta annoying my left arm ATM

-edit- Also i just finally joined o.o


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Epic!
> 
> Also I just got myself some Audio Technica AD900Xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love them!! Probubly going to have to do the rubber band mod tho, not entirely sure...
> 
> Also any way to get the curl out of the cable from packing? its sorta annoying my left arm ATM
> 
> -edit- Also i just finally joined o.o


Welcome to our club!


----------



## phillyd

That giveaway, is it for members and non-members? Those in need of headphones only?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> That giveaway, is it for members and non-members? Those in need of headphones only?


Yes, it is open to the entire OCN community. Ideally yes, but that is more on the honor system. If you have say a HE400, you obviously won't need the SHP9500 or any of the other stuff. The one for the hoodie among other goodies will be club exclusive however.


----------



## KenjiS

Hn. I guess I can ask a question in here right?

So I got my AD900Xs, Love them, love the sound etc, Originally I had just bought them for when im playing stuff by my lonesome and what not, planning to use my PC350s for Skype/chatting/when i need it to be very quiet.

My question is im trying to decide on a nice easy way to be able to switch between the two cans, Right now i have to crawl behind my comp, unplug one and plug the others in, which is kind of a hassle due to the routing...

I suppose i COULD get a USB DAC/amp and use it specifically for my AD900Xs, but that seems silly when my Titanium HD already has a pretty decent DAC on board iirc, Sadly you cant output from the analog out AND the headphone out at the same time (or id have the PC350s on the Titanium and the AD900Xs on say, a Schiit Vali connected via RCA)

Course i could switch the Titanium out for an external sound card where i could place it to easily plug/unplug mic and headphones and switch between them...

Course i could just go and make the AD900Xs do everything... get a modmic or something, Worry is just sound isolation, I frequently have my TV on in the background and i have a mech keyboard with Cherry MX Browns in it, and i dont want people to hear that and get annoyed (and i detest ptt) So yeah..

Thoughts?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hn. I guess I can ask a question in here right?
> 
> So I got my AD900Xs, Love them, love the sound etc, Originally I had just bought them for when im playing stuff by my lonesome and what not, planning to use my PC350s for Skype/chatting/when i need it to be very quiet.
> 
> My question is im trying to decide on a nice easy way to be able to switch between the two cans, Right now i have to crawl behind my comp, unplug one and plug the others in, which is kind of a hassle due to the routing...
> 
> I suppose i COULD get a USB DAC/amp and use it specifically for my AD900Xs, but that seems silly when my Titanium HD already has a pretty decent DAC on board iirc, Sadly you cant output from the analog out AND the headphone out at the same time (or id have the PC350s on the Titanium and the AD900Xs on say, a Schiit Vali connected via RCA)
> 
> Course i could switch the Titanium out for an external sound card where i could place it to easily plug/unplug mic and headphones and switch between them...
> 
> Course i could just go and make the AD900Xs do everything... get a modmic or something, Worry is just sound isolation, I frequently have my TV on in the background and i have a mech keyboard with Cherry MX Browns in it, and i dont want people to hear that and get annoyed (and i detest ptt) So yeah..
> 
> Thoughts?


Well if you were to use a Vali, you could just change which headphone is plugged into the front of your amp and still get the sound benefit of your sound card, but have a convenient volume knob (that isn't windows based)


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Well if you were to use a Vali, you could just change which headphone is plugged into the front of your amp and still get the sound benefit of your sound card, but have a convenient volume knob (that isn't windows based)


I thought of that, especially since the PC350s are very power hungry beasts, HOWEVER im not sure how to go about the microphone in that case, i guess use an extension from the back of the sound card?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I thought of that, especially since the PC350s are very power hungry beasts, HOWEVER im not sure how to go about the microphone in that case, i guess use an extension from the back of the sound card?


Get a stand alone mic. I went that way a few years back. I can vouch for the quality of the modmic (sound and build). This way you don't need to switch inputs, just your headphone output.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> My question is im trying to decide on a nice easy way to be able to switch between the two cans, Right now i have to crawl behind my comp, unplug one and plug the others in, which is kind of a hassle due to the routing...


What about something like this?

http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-PC-Headset-Speaker-Switch/dp/B000069E1V/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1AD79BJY3S6R21C79T6E

It's intended for speakers/headsets, but no reason you can't just plug two headsets in.


----------



## AlienPrime173

would love to enter in this contest!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlienPrime173*
> 
> would love to enter in this contest!


The contest goes live tomorrow. Be sure to check the freebie thread tomorrow to enter!


----------



## NBrock

Sweet!


----------



## wes1099

I am bad at buying things. I will never be able to get a pair of closed back headphones if I can't decide what I want to get...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I laughed quite a bit about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've always liked seeing your opposing opinions honestly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think your K845s are kinda what most people would consider their 'fun' headphones. I know I honestly have trouble using anything other than my HD650 for any and everything audio on my PC. The only other ear and headphones I'm currently using are my UE TF10s for anything that's non-home listening, and my *ashamedly* Razer Kraken Pros when console gaming. The Krakens are SERIOUSLY bad for music, but they actually are nice for console gaming. Plus it's a headset.
> 
> Anyhow, that went on further than it needed, but was just here to say I loved your post lol.


Haha. I'm really unpopular at meets because I have some extremely rare equipment but have a lot of criticism for people wasting their money on gear they don't need or appreciate. Some of the "experienced"/older crowd snub my setup because I "cheap out" on the upstream relative to my headphones but it's appropriate for my listening habits.

One externality that might justify more consistent usage of the HD 650s would be comfort. Even though I might actually appreciate my K845s more than the HD 800s when casually listening to music while doing other things, I still appreciate the Sennheiser level of comfort.

In that sense it's OK to use your megabuck headphones for non-critical listening sessions if you're at least using them to listen critically sometimes. But when I ask people whether they've ever melted into an album (again in a vegetative state) with their TH-900s or megabuck Grados and they hesitate, I tell them they've wasted their money.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Haha. I'm really unpopular at meets because I have some extremely rare equipment but have a lot of criticism for people wasting their money on gear they don't need or appreciate. Some of the "experienced"/older crowd snub my setup because I "cheap out" on the upstream relative to my headphones but it's appropriate for my listening habits.
> 
> One externality that might justify more consistent usage of the HD 650s would be comfort. Even though I might actually appreciate my K845s more than the HD 800s when casually listening to music while doing other things, I still appreciate the Sennheiser level of comfort.
> 
> In that sense it's OK to use your megabuck headphones for non-critical listening sessions if you're at least using them to listen critically sometimes. But when I ask people whether they've ever melted into an album (again in a vegetative state) with their TH-900s or megabuck Grados and they hesitate, I tell them they've wasted their money.


I mean I agree. Especially with that last line. I do this time to time with my HD650 and TF10s. I'm at the point where I could buy many more headphones, but I just simply don't want to. It's like finding your dream car. Even though there's probably faster, more feature-full, and more 'modern' cars, you still only want that one. That's not to say I don't get curious every now and then







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I get lost in my music all the time personally, especially songs that I like to characterize as "liquid" or "mellow" such as songs from Thievery Corporation or acid jazz type songs. There are other songs that are harder to into a vegetative state however, because the song hypes you up and makes you want to do something. Like EWF songs, I like to sing along and sometimes even dance. I find myself lost or critically listening to classical or jazz music. Rock just amps me up.


----------



## 161029

Hm could you remove my old entry from the member table with the Sonys? I just updated the table with a K7XX and O2/ODAC Combo. 

Also, great giveaway!


----------



## taowulf

I am not a big headphone user but I am using AKG 553 headphones and MEElectronics M-Duo IEMs. I use the 553's with a stack of Schitt, Modi 2 and Magni 2.


----------



## boredgunner

What the... the DT 880 Pro (250 Ohm) is $175 brand new on Amazon now? How are we supposed to not buy that?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What about something like this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plantronics-PC-Headset-Speaker-Switch/dp/B000069E1V/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=1AD79BJY3S6R21C79T6E
> 
> It's intended for speakers/headsets, but no reason you can't just plug two headsets in.


Thats a good idea too, What I ended up deciding on was a pair of 3.5mm 6ft extensions im going to run from the back of my system and secure somewhere close to me

This way if, down the line, i decide on say, a Schiit Vali or something i still have my microphone input right next to me









ON that, the AD900Xs are 38ohm, im assuming the Vali would be the -wrong- choice as its tube-based? the noise ceiling on a tube amp is higher from my understanding.. I always wanted a tube amp though...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thats a good idea too, What I ended up deciding on was a pair of 3.5mm 6ft extensions im going to run from the back of my system and secure somewhere close to me
> 
> This way if, down the line, i decide on say, a Schiit Vali or something i still have my microphone input right next to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON that, the AD900Xs are 38ohm, im assuming the Vali would be the -wrong- choice as its tube-based? the noise ceiling on a tube amp is higher from my understanding.. I always wanted a tube amp though...


I don't know about that, and the Vali is designed for low impedance headphones. Also the Vali is a tube hybrid amp, not an all tube amp for what it's worth. I wonder what my A900X would sound like on a nice all tube amp, like something from Woo Audio? I wager I'd like it more than a solid state.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I don't know about that, and the Vali is designed for low impedance headphones. Also the Vali is a tube hybrid amp, not an all tube amp for what it's worth. I wonder what my A900X would sound like on a nice all tube amp, like something from Woo Audio? I wager I'd like it more than a solid state.


True.. Maybe I'll ask them, They're good about giving honest answers last i checked

FWIW I love my AD900Xs far more than my SR125s... which i describe as "Either amazing or terrible, Depends on the track"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> True.. Maybe I'll ask them, They're good about giving honest answers last i checked
> 
> FWIW I love my AD900Xs far more than my SR125s... which i describe as "Either amazing or terrible, Depends on the track"


Likewise I am pleased with my A900X (closed version) but because the DT 880 Pro is $175 my A900X might be going to ebay. I think I'm ordering it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Likewise I am pleased with my A900X (closed version) but because the DT 880 Pro is $175 my A900X might be going to ebay. I think I'm ordering it tonight or tomorrow.


I just went and checked and i didnt see that price







IT might have been a temporary glitch OR they sold out... in fact i cant find the 880 Pros at all, just the Premiums.. the 990 Pros are $198 right now though

Beyers are fatiguing like Grados though right?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Hm could you remove my old entry from the member table with the Sonys? I just updated the table with a K7XX and O2/ODAC Combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, great giveaway!


Will do when I get home later. If you want, you can just let me know what you need to change next time and I can manually edit it for you.


----------



## boredgunner

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-880-Pro-Headphones-250/dp/B001B1QENY/

$196 shipped, I just ordered one. I should be able to sell my A900X for at least $100.

I don't think the DT 880 Pro is fatiguing, it's quite neutral. It's the DT 770 Pro and DT 990 Pro that people find fatiguing. The DT 880 Pro is a revealing neutral mid-fi headphone.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-880-Pro-Headphones-250/dp/B001B1QENY/
> 
> $196 shipped, I just ordered one. I should be able to sell my A900X for at least $100.
> 
> I don't think the DT 880 Pro is fatiguing, it's quite neutral. It's the DT 770 Pro and DT 990 Pro that people find fatiguing. The DT 880 Pro is a revealing neutral mid-fi headphone.


Tempting... Eugh...to return the AD900Xs and get those or not..

Or maybe.. I just boxed them up to go back... I think i want something more "Fun" back to the drawing board...Whats good in fun/comfy thats great for say, immersing in single player games + listening to my large collection of varied music i ponder.. I DID like the AD900Xs dont get me wrong... i just think i want something different in them..I'm thinking more Bass extension perhaps to get more impact...I really regret returning the Senn 558s actually, I really liked them they just werent good for what i was going to use them for (My phone in public, Open cans = bad) the Q701s were a consideration too..

Hashtag audiophile dilemmas? XD

I could get the 558s + the Vali for not much more than the DT880s... and i know i loved the 558s, plus an amp is probubly a good solid investment...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Tempting... Eugh...to return the AD900Xs and get those or not..
> 
> Or maybe.. I just boxed them up to go back... I think i want something more "Fun" back to the drawing board...Whats good in fun/comfy thats great for say, immersing in single player games + listening to my large collection of varied music i ponder.. I DID like the AD900Xs dont get me wrong... i just think i want something different in them..I'm thinking more Bass extension perhaps to get more impact...I really regret returning the Senn 558s actually, I really liked them they just werent good for what i was going to use them for (My phone in public, Open cans = bad) the Q701s were a consideration too..
> 
> Hashtag audiophile dilemmas? XD
> 
> I could get the 558s + the Vali for not much more than the DT880s... and i know i loved the 558s, plus an amp is probubly a good solid investment...


Audiophile dilemmas indeed. You don't _know_ that you like the DT 880 though. I have the comfort of knowing I like it more than my current headphones because I've heard it before. I think some have found it to be too "sharp" I guess? I didn't though and my amp has smoothing characteristics which is perfect for the DT 880.

The DT 880 Pro does provide more bass impact and probably more bass extension. Mine will be here on Thursday so I can comment further, since my current headphone is a closed version of yours (although I think the wings might be set up to provide different clamping force, but as far as sound goes the only difference is open vs closed).

That DT 880 Pro definitely needs an amp.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Audiophile dilemmas indeed. You don't _know_ that you like the DT 880 though. I have the comfort of knowing I like it more than my current headphones because I've heard it before. I think some have found it to be too "sharp" I guess? I didn't though and my amp has smoothing characteristics which is perfect for the DT 880.
> 
> The DT 880 Pro does provide more bass impact and probably more bass extension. Mine will be here on Thursday so I can comment further, since my current headphone is a closed version of yours (although I think the wings might be set up to provide different clamping force, but as far as sound goes the only difference is open vs closed).
> 
> That DT 880 Pro definitely needs an amp.


Sounds good, ill wait to hear what you have to say


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Sounds good, ill wait to hear what you have to say


...but I bet it won't be $175 by next Thursday or Friday. That's how the world works sadly.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ...but I bet it won't be $175 by next Thursday or Friday. That's how the world works sadly.


Eh there will always be a deal around the corner, No rush really...


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What the... the DT 880 Pro (250 Ohm) is $175 brand new on Amazon now? How are we supposed to not buy that?


How would you compare these to the 770 Pro (250)? I saw you mentioned the 770 fatigues. How is the Closed (of the 770) vs the Semi Open (of the 880)? i have personally never used open or semi open headphones.

I listen to a lot of Metal, Classical and EDM/Dubstep if that helps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> How would you compare these to the 770 Pro (250)? I saw you mentioned the 770 fatigues. How is the Closed (of the 770) vs the Semi Open (of the 880)? i have personally never used open or semi open headphones.
> 
> I listen to a lot of Metal, Classical and EDM/Dubstep if that helps.


Oh I was just going by reputation, I never personally heard the DT 770 Pro but it's supposed to have boosted bass and boosted treble while the DT 880 Pro is geared toward revealing neutrality. The DT 770's boosted bass and treble are why it's loved for the genres you listed, it makes for an "exciting" sound signature.


----------



## hanzy

LCD-X with Gustard H10 up on Massdrop right now.
Pretty good deal seeing as the LCD-X's are normally $1600.00.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Birthday Freebie is *LIVE*!


----------



## vladz

Hd650 or fidelio x2? My combo is modi 2 and magni 2. Thanks!


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vladz*
> 
> Hd650 or fidelio x2? My combo is modi 2 and magni 2. Thanks!


In my opinion, I bought and returned both, but the x2 was more comfortable and had a much more fun sound, unfortunately there was a slight harshness for my hearing. The HD650 was less comfy and had less bass than, my then current, AKG K702 65th Annies.

If you're using them for gaming I thought the x2 sounded better as well.


----------



## pez

Black Friday is slowly creeping up, so stuff like the DT880, DT990, and the HD598 are definitely going to see the 'sale' pages. I stalk Slickdeals site daily, and I'd be surprised if we don't see another HD598 deal for $100 this year. I'm actually planning on a couple more deals showing up, too. My body is ready.


----------



## wes1099

I narrowed down my choices in my search for some closed back headphones. Between ATH-M50x, modded Fostex T50rp, and ATH-A900x, which would you guys vote for?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I narrowed down my choices in my search for some closed back headphones. Between ATH-M50x, modded Fostex T50rp, and ATH-A900x, which would you guys vote for?


I don't know much about the Fostex T50rp but if you care more about sound stage then the A900X is a better choice than the M50X. The M50X should have more bass presence than the A900X.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I narrowed down my choices in my search for some closed back headphones. Between ATH-M50x, modded Fostex T50rp, and ATH-A900x, which would you guys vote for?


No love for K545?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> No love for K545?


How is the soundstage on the K545?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> How is the soundstage on the K545?


For closed back headphone, very good.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For closed back headphone, very good.


Cool. Now it is ATH-A900 vs K545.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Birthday Freebie is *LIVE*!


Aww, lower 48 United States only, no international?

...OH wait, that one rule kicks me out of the competition anyways







Best of luck to all!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aww, lower 48 United States only, no international?
> 
> ...OH wait, that one rule kicks me out of the competition anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to all!


Sorry, they charge an arm and leg to ship anywhere outside the US. If you have a friend in the US that is willing to ship to you if you do win, you can still apply.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, they charge an arm and leg to ship anywhere outside the US. If you have a friend in the US that is willing to ship to you if you do win, you can still apply.


How about if the winner pays shipping if they're outside the U.S.?


----------



## Natskyge

So i saw the xDuoo TA-01 went up on massdrop, but there doesn't seem to be alot of Info on it so i thourght i would ask here since it seems to good to be true.

Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-01-dac-amp


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i saw the xDuoo TA-01 went up on massdrop, but there doesn't seem to be alot of Info on it so i thourght i would ask here since it seems to good to be true.
> 
> Link: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-01-dac-amp


Not stellar, but not bad either. The tube it comes with is a joke, so plan on tracking down a Mullard or Brimar ASAP.

The general consensus over at Head-Fi seems to be that it's a decent amp/DAC at it's normal price and a pretty good deal at Massdrop prices.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> How about if the winner pays shipping if they're outside the U.S.?


If it was only as simple as paying more.









With international shipping, unless I am using FedEx or UPS (ungodly prices), I would have to go to the post office. I cannot go during my lunch time, because the line is too long and I won't have enough time, meaning I will have to go Saturday, when the lines are even longer. Then depending on the country, there are a couple of different forms I may need to fill out. This only gets it out of the US. Once it gets out of the US, the tracking generally becomes useless as it goes to customs and is then handed off the whatever is the official courier in the country it is in. Here, you may potentially need to pay custom fees, hope customs didn't open it and if they did, didn't steal or break anything. In the US, due to shipping discounts I have through connections, I can ship even this huge box with real quick shipping for only $15 bucks. I tried shipping out the US for one of these freebies and it quickly became apparent it simply was not worth my time or effort.

NOW... with all that said, IF someone wants to handle shipping overseas FOR ME, then I would be more than happy to eat the cost of domestic shipping and let them take care of all that, provide they take responsibility for any fallout if something did happen.


----------



## Speedster159

Is this the same one that sells and ships from Sennheiser?

http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Replacement-Cushions-SENNHEISER-Headphones/dp/B0084HTSUO/r


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If it was only as simple as paying more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With international shipping, unless I am using FedEx or UPS (ungodly prices), I would have to go to the post office. I cannot go during my lunch time, because the line is too long and I won't have enough time, meaning I will have to go Saturday, when the lines are even longer. Then depending on the country, there are a couple of different forms I may need to fill out. This only gets it out of the US. Once it gets out of the US, the tracking generally becomes useless as it goes to customs and is then handed off the whatever is the official courier in the country it is in. Here, you may potentially need to pay custom fees, hope customs didn't open it and if they did, didn't steal or break anything. In the US, due to shipping discounts I have through connections, I can ship even this huge box with real quick shipping for only $15 bucks. I tried shipping out the US for one of these freebies and it quickly became apparent it simply was not worth my time or effort.
> 
> NOW... with all that said, IF someone wants to handle shipping overseas FOR ME, then I would be more than happy to eat the cost of domestic shipping and let them take care of all that, provide they take responsibility for any fallout if something did happen.


You can do it all (including filling out the Customs form(s)) online, just FYI. My wife ships handmade goods all over the place and we've never had an issue with the online Priority Mail and scheduling a pick up with our local carrier.

Just an option.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> You can do it all (including filling out the Customs form(s)) online, just FYI. My wife ships handmade goods all over the place and we've never had an issue with the online Priority Mail and scheduling a pick up with our local carrier.
> 
> Just an option.


I will consider trying it again if I do another freebie on a smaller freebie. For something as big as this, I would rather not make any late changes.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I will consider trying it again if I do another freebie on a smaller freebie. For something as big as this, I would rather not make any late changes.


Makes sense, was just pointing out the option. I agree that changing after it went live wouldn't be ideal, but something to consider for next time.


----------



## wes1099

Which of these two would you guys vote for, The K545 or the ATH-A900x? I Need a closed back headphone for music and gaming and these are the top two I have come up with. I am leaning towards the ATH-A900x because they are cheaper and I have heard more good things about them, but I am not sure...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Which of these two would you guys vote for, The K545 or the ATH-A900x? I Need a closed back headphone for music and gaming and these are the top two I have come up with. I am leaning towards the ATH-A900x because they are cheaper and I have heard more good things about them, but I am not sure...


I vote for AKG K545


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I vote for AKG K545


I second this!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Harman occasionally has the K 545 refurbished for ~$99.

I'll say I enjoy my time with the K845BT (wireless version of K545) more than I did with the A900X, though I can't offer a direct comparison.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I vote for AKG K545


Sexy, known for their bass, and comes in a super sexy black...... Did I mention they're sexy?

I agree on them over the 900x's but I haven't heard either.


----------



## wes1099

I guess I will look for some K545's. Gotta find something cheaper than amazon, probably refurbished.


----------



## phillyd

For those of you who who like speakers, I picked up some Martin Logan Motion 35XT bookshelves to replace my entry level Pioneer towers in my home theater. They were pretty much 70% off. Got the cherry wood ones. Very excited.


----------



## Natskyge

What would be a good DAC and amp for better soundstage, bass and realism?
I can use a max of 200 £/2000 kr.


----------



## ACallander

How do I enter the contest? I need a new pair of headphones.. Mine broke (yay toddler!)


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I guess I will look for some K545's. Gotta find something cheaper than amazon, probably refurbished.


As someone who greatly enjoys their bigger K550 bretheren, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What would be a good DAC and amp for better soundstage, bass and realism?
> I can use a max of 200 £/2000 kr.


Headphones I take it? Which ones exactly?


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What would be a good DAC and amp for better soundstage, bass and realism?
> I can use a max of 200 £/2000 kr.


I can recommend the Chord Hugo, really nice amp/dac with fpga chip and 26.000tap filter. Below the 2k one of the better dacs I have heard


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I can recommend the Chord Hugo, really nice amp/dac with fpga chip and 26.000tap filter. Below the 2k one of the better dacs I have heard


Ummm.....he had stated a budget of £200 and you are recommending a Chord Hugo? What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I can recommend the Chord Hugo, really nice amp/dac with fpga chip and 26.000tap filter. Below the 2k one of the better dacs I have heard


It appears that your reccomendation costs around 10 times more than the stated budget of £200.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Headphones I take it? Which ones exactly?


AKG K7XX's

Also 2000 Danish Crowns ( kr for short ) = ~200 £


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Is this the same one that sells and ships from Sennheiser?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Replacement-Cushions-SENNHEISER-Headphones/dp/B0084HTSUO/r


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> It appears that your reccomendation costs around 10 times more than the stated budget of £200.


My bad...I thought it was 200-2000 GBP. I now see 200GBP or 2000KR. Nevermind


----------



## Tiihokatti

Woah! I didn't even notice that Xiaomi released Piston 3.0 *Youth Edition* IEM. And it costs only *~$8*!
And it's almost identical to the Piston 3.0 "Regular Edition" judging from the reviews.

Urgghh.... I already have Piston 2.1 and Superlux HD381F, but I seriously like the angled-nozzle design of the Superlux so the Piston 3.0 is very tempting at that price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


That seems a bit cheap, and almost too good to be true, but Sonic Electronix is a reputable seller from what I remember.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What would be a good DAC and amp for better soundstage, bass and realism?
> I can use a max of 200 £/2000 kr.


So i have been looking at these AMP's

Schiit Vali. Modi 2. O2/ODac Combo
Schiit Magni 2. Modi 2 Uber. AUNE T1 MK2
Schiit Magni 2 Uber. ODac. xDuoo TA-01
FiiO E09K
O2 AMP

The Amps can be mixed and matched for all i Care.
So what setup would give the best bass and soundstage without reducing detail?
Of course if you know something better do tell but budget for a DAC and AMP is 200 £

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Blze001

Honestly, you'll be pretty happy with any of those. Personally, I'd go with the AUNE or xDuoo and a nice selection of tubes for them, but I'm a tube guy.

Odds are you'd be happiest with the Magni 2 + Modi 2, they'll drive your AKGs just fine. None of the options are going to impart a ton of bass, that's something you gotta do with the EQ and headphone selection. Plus a Modi 2 Uber is a solid piece of kit to build off of if you want to go upscale in amps/headphones in the future.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> None of the options are going to impart a ton of bass, that's something you gotta do with the EQ and headphone selection.


Bingo. If you want a ton of bass then you don't belong with AKG.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Bingo. If you want a ton of bass then you don't belong with AKG.


I know they are for gaming and the bass is great but if i could get just a little 'better' ( not more ) i would like it.

Also out of the AUNE and xDuoo what would be best? Keep in mind the xDuoo is on massdrop so even with tax and stuff it is 125 £ and the AUNE is 145 £


----------



## Blze001

If it's only being paired with the AKGs, the xDuoo is what I'd pick. It has a high output impedance, so it won't play well with low Ohm phones, but it'll work very well with the K7XX.

For tubes, the Mullard 12AU7's are what I'd pick if you want to impart more low end oomph, but there are a plethora of options to play with: RCA's have nice highs and great bass, Valvo's are known for sparkle and soundstage, Philips are very neutral... plenty of options.

EDIT: Just a quick word on AKGs and bass. I have the Q701, which is very very similar to the K7XX. It's best to describe what they have as tight midbass. Bass drums and guitars have a nice, firm presence, but there's a noticeable rolloff for things like explosion rumble and dubstep. If you mess with EQ and do a "bassy" tube, it helps, but you're better off picking up some closed-back JVC-SZ1000 or Sony XB-1000 phones if you want your teeth to rattle.


----------



## Ceadderman

In for the Phillips head phones!

I will be needing some at PDXLan in November.









FLOYD:The Wall
Pearl Jam: Vs
Stone Temple Pilots... all their stuff.
Van Halen: Diver Down. I cannot stand Van Hagar era.
Zeppelin: IV
I love old 50s Jazz from the Blue Note era.

Shoot man my list is long. My iTunes list even longer.









I currently have no headphones. I listen with cheap Logitech X-230 speakers. Although I do have a pair of HTC ear buds I found.









Thanks guys for offering them









Re-entered Freebie Giveaway in the correct place this time.

Leaving my post here though since it's reasonably appropriate. Hopefully the linkage gets fixed. I felt like such a n00b.









~Ceadder


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Post
> 
> 
> 
> In for the Phillips head phones!
> 
> I will be needing some at PDXLan in November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FLOYD:The Wall
> Pearl Jam: Vs
> Stone Temple Pilots... all their stuff.
> Van Halen: Diver Down. I cannot stand Van Hagar era.
> Zeppelin: IV
> I love old 50s Jazz from the Blue Note era.
> 
> Shoot man my list is long. My iTunes list even longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I currently have no headphones. I listen with cheap Logitech X-230 speakers. Although I do have a pair of HTC ear buds I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for offering them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I apologize for the confusion regarding the banner linking to my post. The freebie is actually in the Freebie section. You can get to it as well by clicking on the first "freebie" in the previous sentence. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If it's only being paired with the AKGs, the xDuoo is what I'd pick. It has a high output impedance, so it won't play well with low Ohm phones, but it'll work very well with the K7XX.
> 
> For tubes, the Mullard 12AU7's are what I'd pick if you want to impart more low end oomph, but there are a plethora of options to play with: RCA's have nice highs and great bass, Valvo's are known for sparkle and soundstage, Philips are very neutral... plenty of options.
> 
> EDIT: Just a quick word on AKGs and bass. I have the Q701, which is very very similar to the K7XX. It's best to describe what they have as tight midbass. Bass drums and guitars have a nice, firm presence, but there's a noticeable rolloff for things like explosion rumble and dubstep. If you mess with EQ and do a "bassy" tube, it helps, but you're better off picking up some closed-back JVC-SZ1000 or Sony XB-1000 phones if you want your teeth to rattle.


As far as i know they are K702 annies/K712?

Also what about the Schiit Vail/Modi 2 combo? Reason is i can upgrade amp and dac with out needing to upgrade both.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I know they are for gaming and the bass is great but if i could get just a little 'better' ( not more ) i would like it.
> 
> Also out of the AUNE and xDuoo what would be best? Keep in mind the xDuoo is on massdrop so even with tax and stuff it is 125 £ and the AUNE is 145 £


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If it's only being paired with the AKGs, the xDuoo is what I'd pick. It has a high output impedance, so it won't play well with low Ohm phones, but it'll work very well with the K7XX.
> 
> For tubes, the Mullard 12AU7's are what I'd pick if you want to impart more low end oomph, but there are a plethora of options to play with: RCA's have nice highs and great bass, Valvo's are known for sparkle and soundstage, Philips are very neutral... plenty of options.
> 
> EDIT: Just a quick word on AKGs and bass. I have the Q701, which is very very similar to the K7XX. It's best to describe what they have as tight midbass. Bass drums and guitars have a nice, firm presence, but there's a noticeable rolloff for things like explosion rumble and dubstep. If you mess with EQ and do a "bassy" tube, it helps, but you're better off picking up some closed-back JVC-SZ1000 or Sony XB-1000 phones if you want your teeth to rattle.


^^This is good advice, and probably a bit more truthful than what you want to hear







.

I had a similar dilemma early on in my headphone 'journey'. You may find an amp or a particular tube that improves the bass a bit, but it's likely it won't quite get you to where you want to be. It might, but it might not.

LIke Blze has said, you'd be better off finding a different headphone, or even a complimentary headphone. For a while, I was pretty happy with my HD600 and a DT770 to compliment. Then I decided on the HD650 and I got rid of the HD600, and eventually the DT770. I honestly wish I would have started higher up on the headphone chain early on, but at the same time, I'm glad I got to experience the steps/upgrades. When I had a bit of time with the K701/702/712, the only amp available that I cared for them out of was the WA7 Fireflies amp...which far exceeds the cost of the headphones, and is out of the budget.

Hopefully my post is of some type of help/insight.


----------



## Natskyge

You have completly misunderstood what i wanted from a amp and DAC what i want is to keep everything and SLIGHLY ( slighly meaning a LITTEL ) improve bass.

No Extreme increase is necesary.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> As far as i know they are K702 annies/K712?
> 
> Also what about the Schiit Vail/Modi 2 combo? Reason is i can upgrade amp and dac with out needing to upgrade both.


Modi 2 is an excellent DAC, but I'm hesitant to recommend the Vail since it's tubes are soldered and not easily replaceable. Odds are they won't break, but part of the joys of the tube amp world is being able to play with various options. If you want the separate Amp/DAC option, have you considered the Little Dot I+? It's an excellent little tube amp, one of the best entry-level one on the market. Again, the stock tubes are "meh", but Mullard 8100 and GE 5654W tubes sound amazing with it.

And sorry for misunderstanding, if you want to keep everything and get a small bump in bass, a tube amp with the proper tubes will get you where you want to be.

Also, you can tailor the sound based on genre by finding tubes that get the desired effect. As an example; I have a pair of Valvo E90CC's that have incredible soundstage and are perfect for classical, a pair of Philips 6J6W's that are closer in but have more impact for rock, and some GE 5844's that sit in the middle and are a great "general purpose" tube for everything else. (Note: This is a different amp with different tubes, so don't buy some E90CCs and expect them to work with a Little Dot







)


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Modi 2 is an excellent DAC, but I'm hesitant to recommend the Vail since it's tubes are soldered and not easily replaceable. Odds are they won't break, but part of the joys of the tube amp world is being able to play with various options. If you want the separate Amp/DAC option, have you considered the Little Dot I+? It's an excellent little tube amp, one of the best entry-level one on the market. Again, the stock tubes are "meh", but Mullard 8100 and GE 5654W tubes sound amazing with it.
> 
> And sorry for misunderstanding, if you want to keep everything and get a small bump in bass, a tube amp with the proper tubes will get you where you want to be.
> 
> Also, you can tailor the sound based on genre by finding tubes that get the desired effect. As an example; I have a pair of Valvo E90CC's that have incredible soundstage and are perfect for classical, a pair of Philips 6J6W's that are closer in but have more impact for rock, and some GE 5844's that sit in the middle and are a great "general purpose" tube for everything else. (Note: This is a different amp with different tubes, so don't buy some E90CCs and expect them to work with a Little Dot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I Will look into it but in leaning towards the vali because i hear it sounds great out-of-the-box with AKG's and i cant tube Roll. You might ask why the last thing is a positive but its because i have a great Abillty to spen a lot of money on my hobbys. For instance i started my audio journey only Wanting to spend 100 £ and look wher that Got me. ( so far im planing on spending 400 £ on a audio system, thats alot of money when you are 15 )

Thanks for the help!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Club Freebie for Members LIVE!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I Will look into it but in leaning towards the vali because i hear it sounds great out-of-the-box with AKG's and i cant tube Roll. You might ask why the last thing is a positive but its because i have a great Abillty to spen a lot of money on my hobbys. For instance i started my audio journey only Wanting to spend 100 £ and look wher that Got me. ( so far im planing on spending 400 £ on a audio system, thats alot of money when you are 15 )
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No problem! Do yourself a favor and try to track down a FLAC version of "Rhapsody in Blue" by George Gershwin, it highlights AKG's house sound magnificently.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> You have completly misunderstood what i wanted from a amp and DAC what i want is to keep everything and SLIGHLY ( slighly meaning a LITTEL ) improve bass.
> 
> No Extreme increase is necesary.


Well I didn't take it as you expected the amp to completely change your life.

I guess I should clarify. It sounds like you're looking for the right synergy in an amp/dac. What I mean, is you're either looking for bass to slightly tighten up, or extension to improve a bit--which is very possible with an amp. And as you said from your research, the Vali may do that for you. However, if the Vali doesn't, it's not like a traditional tube amp where you can change out the tube to effect the sound how you want it to. However slight or large. In this case, you'd want to look into a tube amp with rollable tubes.

I hope you don't take this as me talking down to you, or talking to your like your stupid...I just don't know how the language barrier may be affecting our interactions







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Club Freebie for Members LIVE!


Sweet. Awww, the eargasm hoodie won out. Just saw hoodie, and I'm on mobile so editing my submission is difficult


----------



## StormX2

so I doub tI will do so any time soon, but in case my headphones die on me, Everglide S-500 Pro, can anyone recommend over the ear headphones that are comfortable for LOOOOOOONG term usage?

id say this pair doesnt clamp to my head too hard, it will fall off if I tilt back, but sometiems it gives me issues with TMJ muscle issues Jaw/Temples etc.

I have not used a soundcard , or a dac or an amp or anything like that, so I guess I would say, that I dont want something WORSE than my current Everglide S-500 Pro, because they sounds pretty bumpin to me


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweet. Awww, the eargasm hoodie won out. Just saw hoodie, and I'm on mobile so editing my submission is difficult


I am confused, so you don't want the hoodie?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> so I doub tI will do so any time soon, but in case my headphones die on me, Everglide S-500 Pro, can anyone recommend over the ear headphones that are comfortable for LOOOOOOONG term usage?
> 
> id say this pair doesnt clamp to my head too hard, it will fall off if I tilt back, but sometiems it gives me issues with TMJ muscle issues Jaw/Temples etc.
> 
> I have not used a soundcard , or a dac or an amp or anything like that, so I guess I would say, that I dont want something WORSE than my current Everglide S-500 Pro, because they sounds pretty bumpin to me


- Gaming, music, movies, or what type of usage?
- Closed or open? Portable usage necessary?
- Budget? New or used? Doesn't matter?
- Where are you able to buy from?


----------



## silvrr

My T50rp's came today and I was excited to listen to them while at work for a bit before I got home. Only a 1/4" jack, will have to wait until I get home to listen.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My T50rp's came today and I was excited to listen to them while at work for a bit before I got home. Only a 1/4" jack, will have to wait until I get home to listen.


Yeah, they probably do that so someone won't try to plug planars into his iPhone.


----------



## boredgunner

http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


Interesting....interesting.

I really hope that was designed by the same people that did the HE-90s.

If it was developed by the HD800 team...........welp...................yeahhhhhhhhhhh

I still think the HE-60s are the absolute best headphone I have ever heard bar none.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Interesting....interesting.
> 
> I really hope that was designed by the same people that did the HE-90s.
> 
> If it was developed by the HD800 team...........welp...................yeahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I still think the HE-60s are the absolute best headphone I have ever heard bar none.


And I STILL haven't heard either the HE-90 or HE-60. Those are my top 2 must hear headphones. I MUST hear them before I die.

That headband looks like it was pulled straight from the HD 800, which is nice. But I agree that the HD 800 inspiration can stop there. Not that I dislike the HD 800, it's just not what I'd want to hear out of this.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And I STILL haven't heard either the HE-90 or HE-60. Those are my top 2 must hear headphones. I MUST hear them before I die.
> 
> That headband looks like it was pulled straight from the HD 800, which is nice. But I agree that the HD 800 inspiration can stop there. Not that I dislike the HD 800, it's just not what I'd want to hear out of this.


HE-60s you can find with some ease.

HE-90s you will never hear unless you go to something like can jam and sennheiser is showing them off for fun.

No one in their right mind is going to bring a mint HE-90 and the matching amp to a small headphone meet. It just won't happen.

My advice would be to get a high paying job...take out a loan and buy the HE90s. Then hold on to them until the free interest period runs out and sell them for a profit.

Quite a few people have done that actually.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I regret selling my HE-60s.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HE-60s you can find with some ease.
> 
> HE-90s you will never hear unless you go to something like can jam and sennheiser is showing them off for fun.
> 
> No one in their right mind is going to bring a mint HE-90 and the matching amp to a small headphone meet. It just won't happen.
> 
> My advice would be to get a high paying job...take out a loan and buy the HE90s. Then hold on to them until the free interest period runs out and sell them for a profit.
> 
> Quite a few people have done that actually.


Yeah... a used HE-60 isn't very expensive to be honest. If they're still around in a few years I'll get one. As for the HE-90 I know I'm going to have to fly to can jam or one of the Sennheiser shows one day.


----------



## silvrr

Got my T50rps mass loaded on the driver side of the baffle. Sealed the little bass port on the ear side of the baffle and they are really coming to life.

Love the snap that these can give (even stock) from percussion and although I think I eventually will tone down the highs (Im used to DT880s) they were not bad stock.


----------



## wes1099

I think I am going to get a pair of AKG K553 Pro's from massdrop instead of the K545's. The 553's brand new from massdrop are cheaper than refurbished 545's, and they are comparable to the 545's according to most people I have asked.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I think I am going to get a pair of AKG K553 Pro's from massdrop instead of the K545's. The 553's brand new from massdrop are cheaper than refurbished 545's, and they are comparable to the 545's according to most people I have asked.


More accurate or piercing treble and a good amount less bass. K545 is like the fun version of the K553.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> More accurate or piercing treble and a good amount less bass. K545 is like the fun version of the K553.


I am going to wait a few days and if I can find some cheaper 545's. If not I think I will get the 553's and EQ them to my liking. All of the headphones and IEM's I have owned have had a relatively neutral sound and I have never had any issues with it.


----------



## vladz

I bought a fidelio x2 on amazon how do i know if this item is returned? But the packaging is ok. I have doubt because out of the box it sounds somebody already burn this. I own a x2 before i think 3(or 2)months ago so i know the sounds of a virgin fidelio x2. Thanks!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Interesting....interesting.
> 
> I really hope that was designed by the same people that did the HE-90s.
> 
> If it was developed by the HD800 team...........welp...................yeahhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> I still think the HE-60s are the absolute best headphone I have ever heard bar none.


Sweet mother of God. It's happening....

Now AKG just needs a successor to the K1000.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779102/did-sennheiser-just-reveal-the-orpheus-successor


I'm more curious to see what they've got in store for those of us who aren't rich.









@wes1099 I own the AKG K550s (Which are K553 Pros with different letters. They're literally the same cans) paired with a cMoyBB and iPod 5g. Not a lot of bass, but enough to be enjoyable.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am confused, so you don't want the hoodie?


Hoodie yes, but with that saying on it I don't know how often I'd wear it. I didn't take a really good look at the hoodie before submitting my entry and thought it was the "I can't hear you" design.

Apologies for the late reply, parents took me all over the city after a busy day at work as they were visiting (they live out of province now)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm more curious to see what they've got in store for those of us who aren't rich.


They showed a closed back flagship apparently, though some said it was wireless? I'm not sure.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hoodie yes, but with that saying on it I don't know how often I'd wear it. I didn't take a really good look at the hoodie before submitting my entry and thought it was the "I can't hear you" design.
> 
> Apologies for the late reply, parents took me all over the city after a busy day at work as they were visiting (they live out of province now)


That was my fault. I was really tired when I submitted the order and submitted the wrong design. There will be another freebie with the correct hoodie later on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That was my fault. I was really tired when I submitted the order and submitted the wrong design. There will be another freebie with the correct hoodie later on.


Ah, no worries at all!


----------



## pez

So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


I like Woo Audio amps. I tried the HD 650 with the WA3, some would say the WA3 makes it too warm but maybe that's what you want? Or you can try a Bottlehead Crack, perhaps with the Speedball upgrade. From what I've read it won't be quite as warm/lush and laid back as Woo amps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


A used Schiit Lyr or Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball sounds great with the HD650.


----------



## Natskyge

So i have looked into it some more into the amp/dac world and with the help of you people i have narrowed it down to FiiO E09K + ODac or Schiit Vali + Modi 2. I am leaning more to the E09K and ODac since it seems to give a SLIGHTY improvement in the bass and better soundstage, like the vali but without tube distortsion and microphonics. So which should i choose, and please explain why.

Thanks for all the help it has been very helpfull!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I like Woo Audio amps. I tried the HD 650 with the WA3, some would say the WA3 makes it too warm but maybe that's what you want? Or you can try a Bottlehead Crack, perhaps with the Speedball upgrade. From what I've read it won't be quite as warm/lush and laid back as Woo amps.


I'll have to look more into the WA3. I was really impressed by the WA7 I heard prior, so I have confidence they make a good amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A used Schiit Lyr or Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball sounds great with the HD650.


Ironically, those were the first two I looked to. I'll have to look more into the assembly of the Bottlehead Crack as I re-read that it's really simple to put together. I'm not sure what made me decide against looking into it before.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll have to look more into the WA3. I was really impressed by the WA7 I heard prior, so I have confidence they make a good amp.
> Ironically, those were the first two I looked to. I'll have to look more into the assembly of the Bottlehead Crack as I re-read that it's really simple to put together. I'm not sure what made me decide against looking into it before.


If you can assemble a Bottlehead Crack then that makes it an even easier choice, since the price is more like the WA3 but clarity/sound staging/dynamics are compared to the WA2 and other pricier amps.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i have looked into it some more into the amp/dac world and with the help of you people i have narrowed it down to FiiO E09K + ODac or Schiit Vali + Modi 2. I am leaning more to the E09K and ODac since it seems to give a SLIGHTY improvement in the bass and better soundstage, like the vali but without tube distortsion and microphonics. So which should i choose, and please explain why.
> 
> Thanks for all the help it has been very helpfull!


At this point it's personal preference. Some of us love the slight distortion and microphonics tubes impart, some don't. I find tube amps to be easier to relax to, while solid-state ones are for active, analytical listening.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> At this point it's personal preference. Some of us love the slight distortion and microphonics tubes impart, some don't. I find tube amps to be easier to relax to, while solid-state ones are for active, analytical listening.


The E09K and ODac seems to have the same kinde of impact on your headphones as the Vali and Modi 2. But they are cheaper and do not have microphonics so the logical choice is the E09K + ODac. Thanks for the help!


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I'm moving far away from home for a while and I am in need (?) of a portable usb dac for my laptop. Would there a big difference between the integrated realtek sound chip and an external dac? Do you guys think it's worth it? I'll be using my SHP9500s.

I've heard good things about the Schiit Modi 2. Should I go with it or do you guys recommend something else? My budget is around $100.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys I'm moving far away from home for a while and I am in need (?) of a portable usb dac for my laptop. Would there a big difference between the integrated realtek sound chip and an external dac? Do you guys think it's worth it? I'll be using my SHP9500s.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Schiit Modi 2. Should I go with it or do you guys recommend something else? My budget is around $100.


A DAC without an amp is useless for headphones. With that in mind, my suggestion would be to get a FiiO E10K (one I am giving away in the contest) as you can find it under $100 easily. That one has a built-in amp. Will it sound better than onboard? Yes. Noticeably? Well, that depends on what you are doing and how good your ears are. There is one member here that said he never was able to hear the difference between onboard and DAC. My suggestion would be to see how it sounds without a DAC/Amp first using your laptop and then figure out if you need one or not.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys I'm moving far away from home for a while and I am in need (?) of a portable usb dac for my laptop. Would there a big difference between the integrated realtek sound chip and an external dac? Do you guys think it's worth it? I'll be using my SHP9500s.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Schiit Modi 2. Should I go with it or do you guys recommend something else? My budget is around $100.


You will need an amp with an external DAC.

In almost all cases, an external DAC/Amp or Sound Card will be much better than onboard audio from a laptop.

Look into the FiiO E10K if your budget is small.


----------



## Arizonian

*Announcement*

Due to decreasing time available OC'ing Noob has told me he'd like to hand over the reigns to someone who could maintain this club and give it the attention it needs, when needed.

I want to publicly thank *OC'ing Noob* for taking over this club when he did and all the hard work and time he did put into making improvements, inspiring others, freebies and creating new member awareness to to this club. Putting the club first over himself because it's just that important to him, one word summarizes his time at the helm, "Legendary".








bud

Moving forward, this important mantle to many here on OCN will be transferred to someone just as passionate to audio. With that being said I'd like to thank *pez* for taking over as thread starter and the OP. It's all yours now, PM me for anything you need.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


As an owner of a Tjj suggested amp, I would recommend at least considering his suggestion. I personally have been unimpressed with Woo Audio. Even the WA5 was outlcassed by the much cheaper solid state Cavali Liquid Carbon. It seems they make great amps that are pretty overpriced.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> Due to decreasing time available OC'ing Noob has told me he'd like to hand over the reigns to someone who could maintain this club and give it the attention it needs, when needed.
> 
> I want to publicly thank *OC'ing Noob* for taking over this club when he did and all the hard work and time he did put into making improvements, inspiring others, freebies and creating new member awareness to to this club. Putting the club first over himself because it's just that important to him, one word summarizes his time at the helm, "Legendary".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud
> 
> Moving forward, this important mantle to many here on OCN will be transferred to someone just as passionate to audio. With that being said I'd like to thank *pez* for taking over as thread starter and the OP. It's all yours now, PM me for anything you need.


Thanks for the kind words. I will always look back at my time at the helm with nothing but fondness. I'd like to thank you guys for always supporting me, for standing behind me no matter what. I only ask that going forward, all of you support pez the same way. Cheers and happy listening!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you can assemble a Bottlehead Crack then that makes it an even easier choice, since the price is more like the WA3 but clarity/sound staging/dynamics are compared to the WA2 and other pricier amps.


Yeah, I looked a bit more into it and realized not being comfortable with a soldering iron (yet) was the reason I didn't pursue it the first time. It's been the same way with mechanical keyboards. A big part is that I haven't found a project small enough to get me motivated to start. That, and the idea of botching a couple-hundred dollars of equipment due to inexperience is stomach churning







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys I'm moving far away from home for a while and I am in need (?) of a portable usb dac for my laptop. Would there a big difference between the integrated realtek sound chip and an external dac? Do you guys think it's worth it? I'll be using my SHP9500s.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Schiit Modi 2. Should I go with it or do you guys recommend something else? My budget is around $100.


There's been a couple good suggestions for the FiiO, but another option is the Schiit Fulla. I'm not sure how they compare as I've got no personal experience, but I think it's had decent reception, although a bit of a rocky start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> As an owner of a Tjj suggested amp, I would recommend at least considering his suggestion. I personally have been unimpressed with Woo Audio. Even the WA5 was outlcassed by the much cheaper solid state Cavali Liquid Carbon. It seems they make great amps that are pretty overpriced.


Oh no doubt. Even though I'm a bit stubborn with him through and through, I still trust his opinion. We went to that meet together, and even though he's brutally honest to people, he was right in every criticism I heard him give for everything we heard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *Announcement*
> 
> Due to decreasing time available OC'ing Noob has told me he'd like to hand over the reigns to someone who could maintain this club and give it the attention it needs, when needed.
> 
> I want to publicly thank *OC'ing Noob* for taking over this club when he did and all the hard work and time he did put into making improvements, inspiring others, freebies and creating new member awareness to to this club. Putting the club first over himself because it's just that important to him, one word summarizes his time at the helm, "Legendary".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bud
> 
> Moving forward, this important mantle to many here on OCN will be transferred to someone just as passionate to audio. With that being said I'd like to thank *pez* for taking over as thread starter and the OP. It's all yours now, PM me for anything you need.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I will always look back at my time at the helm with nothing but fondness. I'd like to thank you guys for always supporting me, for standing behind me no matter what. I only ask that going forward, all of you support pez the same way. Cheers and happy listening!


I've got some big shoes to fill, that's for sure







. But I plan to make it my baby







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I looked a bit more into it and realized not being comfortable with a soldering iron (yet) was the reason I didn't pursue it the first time. It's been the same way with mechanical keyboards. A big part is that I haven't found a project small enough to get me motivated to start. That, and the idea of botching a couple-hundred dollars of equipment due to inexperience is stomach churning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Man the circuit of the Crack is so simple, I could assemble one easily but to me its useless since I'll be replacing my DT 880 Pro in 5-6 months with a low impedance headphone. Then again, assembled Cracks sell for quite a good sum of money...


----------



## AndroidVageta

I'm still loving my Baldoor E100 buds. $11.99 shipped and Chinese made but still the best sounding headphone I've ever owned and I've owned a LOT. $1,000 CIEM's and everything in between!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

@ OC'ing Noob, I do hope you'd still be around to advise and spread the enthusiasm.









Meanwhile, just collected some goodies....a Fitear Parterre UF IEM and an OPPO HA-1 DAC. Pardon the potato pics.....too tired to write much as I'm pretty pooped after collecting them.....including a HD800 (not in pic).


----------



## pez

That's some good looking equipment







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Man the circuit of the Crack is so simple, I could assemble one easily but to me its useless since I'll be replacing my DT 880 Pro in 5-6 months with a low impedance headphone. Then again, assembled Cracks sell for quite a good sum of money...


Yeah, I just haven't touched a soldering iron outside of handing it over to someone. I know it's simple, I just have to dive into it. I usually prepare myself for projects that I do, so I want to make sure that I do the same with something like that or a keyboard. The last thing I tried to jump into without doing enough research was cable sleeving....which ended in frustration and me being without some handy tools. Not something I'm giving up on, but enough to make me upset







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's some good looking equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, I just haven't touched a soldering iron outside of handing it over to someone. I know it's simple, I just have to dive into it. I usually prepare myself for projects that I do, so I want to make sure that I do the same with something like that or a keyboard. The last thing I tried to jump into without doing enough research was cable sleeving....which ended in frustration and me being without some handy tools. Not something I'm giving up on, but enough to make me upset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You could always buy an assembled Crack. I think they go for $500-600? That's probably without the Speedball upgrade but it still seems to be a tremendous value.

I'd like to build a 3 or 4 channel Beta22 but that's probably beyond my skill set, and it's pretty damn expensive.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'd want to go with the Speedball upgrade. Downside is if I have to buy a soldering iron, that's upping my cost a bit, and then I start looking into the overall cost side of things







. Not to say I would never use the soldering iron again...but ya know. Just something to complain about







.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A DAC without an amp is useless for headphones. With that in mind, my suggestion would be to get a FiiO E10K (one I am giving away in the contest) as you can find it under $100 easily. That one has a built-in amp. Will it sound better than onboard? Yes. Noticeably? Well, that depends on what you are doing and how good your ears are. There is one member here that said he never was able to hear the difference between onboard and DAC. My suggestion would be to see how it sounds without a DAC/Amp first using your laptop and then figure out if you need one or not.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> You will need an amp with an external DAC.
> 
> In almost all cases, an external DAC/Amp or Sound Card will be much better than onboard audio from a laptop.
> 
> Look into the FiiO E10K if your budget is small.


My apologies. I meant dac/amp combo.

After a lot of back and forth comparisons between my sound card on my pc and the onboard laptop sound, I could notice a few differences in certain situations.

I'll probably order the E10K and decide for myself if it's worth it for me. If not, I'll return it.

Thanks for the help guys.

EDIT: What's the next best dac/amp combo after the E10K? Should I just save up for a better dac/amp combo instead?


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> My apologies. I meant dac/amp combo.
> 
> After a lot of back and forth comparisons between my sound card on my pc and the onboard laptop sound, I could notice a few differences in certain situations.
> 
> I'll probably order the E10K and decide for myself if it's worth it for me. If not, I'll return it.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.
> 
> EDIT: What's the next best dac/amp combo after the E10K? Should I just save up for a better dac/amp combo instead?


There are a few in the $100-$200 range that are pretty good. Depends on if you want portable or not. This is pre-built, I'm certain that you could build one yourself in this price range that would blow these away.

Portable:

E07K
E17K
iBasso D-Zero Mk II

Non-Portable:

Schiit Magni 2+Modi 2
You could probably find a used O2+ODac in this range

I know I'm leaving some out.

Another one to consider along with the E10K (right around the same price even) is the Schiit Fulla. Supposedly a very capable DAC/Amp for $75.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my, that oppo looks downright gorgeous!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh my, that oppo looks downright gorgeous!


That's just the view from the top! I'd finished setting it up for normal usage this morning, but will configure it to play nice with Foobar2k + DSD a little later. I'm presently listening to MP3 320kbps rips of some songs with the HD800 and loving it! The spectrum display in front is quite a distraction, but me likey blinky lights!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> That's just the view from the top! I'd finished setting it up for normal usage this morning, but will configure it to play nice with Foobar2k + DSD a little later. I'm presently listening to MP3 320kbps rips of some songs with the HD800 and loving it! The spectrum display in front is quite a distraction, but me likey blinky lights!


Must resist..... must totally resist!  It is pretty and a nice distraction, that's for sure! Maybe next year, after the monitors and various other things.


----------



## bluedevil

In regards to the headphones I currently have, which are the Phillips SPH9500s and the AKG K553 Pros, should I be looking at a better sound card/dac/amp?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> In regards to the headphones I currently have, which are the Phillips SPH9500s and the AKG K553 Pros, should I be looking at a better sound card/dac/amp?


Compared to onboard sound? I would.

I've decided that the next time the AKG K7xx is available on Massdrop, I'm picking one up. I must know if I like it more than my DT 880 Pro. I've always wanted to compare the two.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Compared to onboard sound? I would.
> 
> I've decided that the next time the AKG K7xx is available on Massdrop, I'm picking one up. I must know if I like it more than my DT 880 Pro. I've always wanted to compare the two.


What would you suggest? I have no clue what I am looking for.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> What would you suggest? I have no clue what I am looking for.


What's your budget? The FiiO E10K is a nice place to start if you want to keep it under $100.


----------



## King4x4

So after running my HD700 for a couple of days I tried doing some equalizer mods to improve its signature... then I found a nice mod here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/738496/sennheiser-hd-700-siblence-fix-making-them-sound-like-the-hd-800-equalizerapo-config-preset-siblence-fix

Sounds much much better









It was awesome before but now... it's breathtaking!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> In regards to the headphones I currently have, which are the Phillips SPH9500s and the AKG K553 Pros, should I be looking at a better sound card/dac/amp?


As discussed, it's not totally necessary, but a little could go a long way for your future with headphones.

A lot of people start with the Modi and Magni (first gen, second gen, uber, non-uber). The great thing about the combo/stack is that people use them primarily through a few headphone upgrades. It lets them experience good, clear audio at a decent price and it lets them form an opinion and desire for what they want from their personal audio experience.

I personally started with the Asgard 2 (already having a Creative Titanium HD) and I had a pair of DT770s for them. Just consider it one of the true forms of 'future-proofing'







.


----------



## Klocek001

Hi I'm looking for a good price/quality wireless headphones (no mic), is Sennheiser HDR 180 a good choice ? What would you recommend in that price range (can be stretched but not by much)


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What's your budget? The FiiO E10K is a nice place to start if you want to keep it under $100.


Schiit Fulla is about the same price and also worth consideration.


----------



## eBombzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liquidzoo*
> 
> There are a few in the $100-$200 range that are pretty good. Depends on if you want portable or not. This is pre-built, I'm certain that you could build one yourself in this price range that would blow these away.
> 
> Portable:
> 
> E07K
> E17K
> iBasso D-Zero Mk II
> 
> Non-Portable:
> 
> Schiit Magni 2+Modi 2
> You could probably find a used O2+ODac in this range
> 
> I know I'm leaving some out.
> 
> Another one to consider along with the E10K (right around the same price even) is the Schiit Fulla. Supposedly a very capable DAC/Amp for $75.


So you are saying I can build a dac/amp combo that will outperform those pre-built dacs? I had no idea you could even build one.

So what exactly is the difference between the E10K and the Schiit Fulla? I haven't really found any good comparisons online. Is the E17K a good step above these two? I'm only looking for portable dac/amps.

Also, thanks for the help!


----------



## Natskyge

how would i go about getting virtual surround sound to my AKG's? I will be using a external DAC/AMP. motherboard is maximus vii impact.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> how would i go about getting virtual surround sound to my AKG's? I will be using a external DAC/AMP. motherboard is maximus vii impact.


*Razer surround*


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *Razer surround*


can you play it thourgh usb?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> can you play it thourgh usb?


Good question, I'm not sure. This is why I make sure to get a DAC with multiple inputs. It works fine with my optical DAC.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> *Razer surround*
> 
> 
> 
> can you play it thourgh usb?
Click to expand...

I would expect Razor can output thru USB.
Razor should output thru whatever is the computer's default audio output,
so if USB is the computer's default output, then Razor should be able to output thru the USB.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll have to look more into the WA3. I was really impressed by the WA7 I heard prior, so I have confidence they make a good amp.
> Ironically, those were the first two I looked to. I'll have to look more into the assembly of the Bottlehead Crack as I re-read that it's really simple to put together. I'm not sure what made me decide against looking into it before.


the fact that you heard it and did not like it. Lol.

There was a guy right beside the K1000s we listened to who had one out. But he had like all the upgrades and did some extra mods to it. Thats why you probably do not remember it as a bottle head amp.

Plus, if you were gonna put your time and effort into building an amp. I would tell you to just build a speaker amp and then make a separate box that will adapt the speaker amp down to headphones.

That way you have ALL your audio needs covered in one shot.

As for woo...........Woo amps are actually not really woo amps. Only a handful of the woo amps are actually designed by woo, and the WA7 only sounds good when you have the extra tube power supply. For that kind of money you are in the same price range as a synthesis amp which would just laugh and piss on the WA7 anyways.

Same thing with their electrostatic amp. It actually sounds really nice, but it is someone else's design entirely.

Anyways, I actually like the burson soloist over the WA3. Both amps have positive and negative features, but I feel that the soloist is a much smoother sounding amp in general.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


Actually I do have the perfect amp for you.

The MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII from antique sound labs.

600 bucks gets you a really well built amp that lets you switch between transformer coupled and OTL. So you get the best of both worlds, and the thing actually sounds really nice.

My friend has one, I borrowed it for an extensive period of time, and philyD has one. We all like it with the HD600 series headphones.


----------



## phillyd

I'm probably going to get my hands on a Pioneer Elite SC-85 receiver at a ludicrous discount to pair with the Martin Logan Motion 35XT's. Since it has the Sabre32 DAC's and line outs, it will be perfect for connecting to my headphone amp too! Huge DAC upgrade!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I'm thinking of looking into upgrading my amp. I've been looking at headphones and just am not seeing anything that really fits the bill as an 'upgrade' for the HD650. That and since I went to the meet and found that my idea of an upgrade was around 1.5K or more, I figure I might want to look into a tube amp. Tjj is going to chime in and tell me to get 'X' amp, but I'm curious to know other's thoughts as well. If I do decide to go through with an upgrade, I'm probably going to consider a budget max of around $500...maybe more if it just so happens to fit the bill.


Do you own a soldering iron or know someone who does? I ask because the Torpedo kit from Beezar is an amazing amp for ~$380 shipped (including the E90CC tubes you'll want), and it has the ability to switch between low and high impedance. Starting from "having never truly soldered before" I put mine together with a $50 soldering station from Micro Center and a cMoyBB kit for practice, it's a pretty well laid out kit.

Plus you get to brag about how you built your amp!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do you own a soldering iron or know someone who does? I ask because the Torpedo kit from Beezar is an amazing amp for ~$380 shipped (including the E90CC tubes you'll want), and it has the ability to switch between low and high impedance. Starting from "having never truly soldered before" I put mine together with a $50 soldering station from Micro Center and a cMoyBB kit for practice, it's a pretty well laid out kit.
> 
> Plus you get to brag about how you built your amp!


True







. See very bottom of post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> the fact that you heard it and did not like it. Lol.
> 
> There was a guy right beside the K1000s we listened to who had one out. But he had like all the upgrades and did some extra mods to it. Thats why you probably do not remember it as a bottle head amp.
> 
> Plus, if you were gonna put your time and effort into building an amp. I would tell you to just build a speaker amp and then make a separate box that will adapt the speaker amp down to headphones.
> 
> That way you have ALL your audio needs covered in one shot.
> 
> As for woo...........Woo amps are actually not really woo amps. Only a handful of the woo amps are actually designed by woo, and the WA7 only sounds good when you have the extra tube power supply. For that kind of money you are in the same price range as a synthesis amp which would just laugh and piss on the WA7 anyways.
> 
> Same thing with their electrostatic amp. It actually sounds really nice, but it is someone else's design entirely.
> 
> Anyways, I actually like the burson soloist over the WA3. Both amps have positive and negative features, but I feel that the soloist is a much smoother sounding amp in general.


Wait. Wasn't that the guy with all the Grados? I know there was someone over there that I didn't get an opportunity to hear something from. What headphone did I listen to out of it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I do have the perfect amp for you.
> 
> The MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII from antique sound labs.
> 
> 600 bucks gets you a really well built amp that lets you switch between transformer coupled and OTL. So you get the best of both worlds, and the thing actually sounds really nice.
> 
> My friend has one, I borrowed it for an extensive period of time, and philyD has one. We all like it with the HD600 series headphones.


Hmmm, the trick is finding one now lol.

Also, unfortunately, my hopes and desires of even shopping have been curbed a bit. My car is going to require a bit of attention (it must have known I was getting a bonus check







). Probably going to eat up a good portion of it. Between that and me wanting a console, I've been kinda putting it on the backburner.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . See very bottom of post.
> Wait. Wasn't that the guy with all the Grados? I know there was someone over there that I didn't get an opportunity to hear something from. What headphone did I listen to out of it?
> Hmmm, the trick is finding one now lol.
> 
> Also, unfortunately, my hopes and desires of even shopping have been curbed a bit. My car is going to require a bit of attention (it must have known I was getting a bonus check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Probably going to eat up a good portion of it. Between that and me wanting a console, I've been kinda putting it on the backburner.


Its 600 bucks from antique sound labs. They still make it. Just place an order.

What is wrong with the car exactly?


----------



## Natskyge

Quick question so i was Reading about the schiit bifrost because i just enjoy reading about tech i Will never have







and i noticed it has the option for USB and some fancy pants input thingy, but what happens when you dont choose any of those two ( USB and fancy pants input TM ) Will it just be a box with RCA output?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Quick question so i was Reading about the schiit bifrost because i just enjoy reading about tech i Will never have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i noticed it has the option for USB and some fancy pants input thingy, but what happens when you dont choose any of those two ( USB and fancy pants input TM ) Will it just be a box with RCA output?


Not sure what you mean by "fancy pants input TM", the Bifrost has the option for USB input, Optical, or Coaxial. One of those inputs has to be connected to something, otherwise you have a $400 paperweight.

Personally, I like optical... because my motherboard doesn't have a coaxial and I have enough USB junk already.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

A bit of an extravagance, but bought myself an ALO SXC 24 Fitear cable for my Parterre.....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How much do you guys think a JDS Labs ODAC RevA in mint condition will go for nowadays?


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How much do you guys think a JDS Labs ODAC RevA in mint condition will go for nowadays?


My best guess.
Depending on what buyers are looking for, maybe $100 or a little less.
A new Schiit Modi goes for $99 and i would assume the Modi is almost as good as the ODAC.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its 600 bucks from antique sound labs. They still make it. Just place an order.
> 
> What is wrong with the car exactly?


Ah, that took some searching. Lol. That took some effort to find as I expected something more concrete when searching it before. But I digress.

However, it's a cooling issue. The radiator fans weren't connected. I'm pretty sure a 'well-known' shop is to blame as those connections just don't come loose. However, I can't be sure, and don't want to be that guy. Rad fans weren't connected, and I'm assuming they hadn't been for a while. We hooked them up and only the smaller of two were working. Did some more troubleshooting this morning and the big one came on and not the small one. However, we tapped the fans a bit and 'voila'. Hosed the engine bay down some, got some electronics cleaner and cleaned all connections and so far all is working as it should. Still kinda in a 'monitoring' status. My car is reaching 150k miles quick and I've still got a timing chain to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Quick question so i was Reading about the schiit bifrost because i just enjoy reading about tech i Will never have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i noticed it has the option for USB and some fancy pants input thingy, but what happens when you dont choose any of those two ( USB and fancy pants input TM ) Will it just be a box with RCA output?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Not sure what you mean by "fancy pants input TM", the Bifrost has the option for USB input, Optical, or Coaxial. One of those inputs has to be connected to something, otherwise you have a $400 paperweight.
> 
> Personally, I like optical... because my motherboard doesn't have a coaxial and I have enough USB junk already.


What he said







^

Also, I agree. I skipped out on USB to save money, and just so I could honestly have one less device hooked up to my PC. My keyboard uses two (says I can use one, but doesn't work in BIOS if I do







). But optical is ideal, IMO. Even top-tier laptops have optical out, pretty much ruling out USB capability as a necessity for a lot of people.


----------



## pez

Gonna attempt to get some activity going:

I'm sure some of you guys are console games, so what are you guys currently using as a setup for those? Right now, for convenience sake, I'm using my Razer Kraken Pros (I know, 'boo', 'hiss', 'ewwrazer'). I just picked up an Xbox One and have had a PS4 for a couple weeks now and I'm loving both. Especially with the new controllers for both consoles having 3.5mm jacks that function fairly well, IMO.

I'm just curious to see what you guys are using for your console gaming and what you guys may recommend. The Razer's aren't the best, but they do really well for pretty much anything but music, lol.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I'm planning on upgrading my DT990 Pro to something orthodynamic like a HiFiMan HE-500 or an Audeze LCD-2. I am wondering whether my O2+ODAC combo will be able to drive such headphones to their full potential. Any clarification would be appreciated.

Also, is there any mathematical metric which clearly indicates whether an amp/dac will suffice for a headphone?

Last but not least, if the O2+ODAC combo is sufficient for orthodynamic headphones, what is the definitive headphone for a budget of $1000?

I'm not particularly knowledgeable on audio equipment, so any and every advice/information would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm planning on upgrading my DT990 Pro to something orthodynamic like a HiFiMan HE-500 or an Audeze LCD-2. I am wondering whether my O2+ODAC combo will be able to drive such headphones to their full potential. Any clarification would be appreciated.
> 
> Also, is there any mathematical metric which clearly indicates whether an amp/dac will suffice for a headphone?
> 
> Last but not least, if the O2+ODAC combo is sufficient for orthodynamic headphones, what is the definitive headphone for a budget of $1000?
> 
> I'm not particularly knowledgeable on audio equipment, so any and every advice/information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thank you.


Get the LCD2s and change the cable.

Your o2 setup can power them quite easily, but you will eventually want to upgrade.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Get the LCD2s and change the cable.
> 
> Your o2 setup can power them quite easily, but you will eventually want to upgrade.


Thanks a lot for your prompt response.

I don't mean to be bothersome, but I like knowing why I should choose one option over the other. So may I please have an explanation as to why I should choose the LCD-2 over HiFiMan's similarly priced offerings? (I don't mean the HE-500. I know that it's in a completely different price range.)

Also, what cable would you recommend for the LCD-2?

Thanks again.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks a lot for your prompt response.
> 
> I don't mean to be bothersome, but I like knowing why I should choose one option over the other. So may I please have an explanation as to why I should choose the LCD-2 over HiFiMan's similarly priced offerings? (I don't mean the HE-500. I know that it's in a completely different price range.)
> 
> Also, what cable would you recommend for the LCD-2?
> 
> Thanks again.


Ah fair enough.

The HE-500s are not natural sounding what so ever. They have a really fun sound, and I love to listen to them for the hell of it, but the LCD2s are much more natural sounding and will serve you far better as an every day headphone.

As for cable, just shop around. Try not to spend any more than 100 bucks.

The issue is that the stock cable the LCD2s come with is pretty crappy and you just need something of slightly higher quality. You certainly do not need 3000 dollar silver headphone cable or any crazy bull crap like that.


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys... I have two questions for you.

What do you think of the Beyerdynamic DT 990 (I listen to Metal, Classical, and EDM/Dubstep)?

Is an o2 amp strong enough to properly power 600 ohm cans?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah fair enough.
> 
> The HE-500s are not natural sounding what so ever. They have a really fun sound, and I love to listen to them for the hell of it, but the LCD2s are much more natural sounding and will serve you far better as an every day headphone.
> 
> As for cable, just shop around. Try not to spend any more than 100 bucks.
> 
> The issue is that the stock cable the LCD2s come with is pretty crappy and you just need something of slightly higher quality. You certainly do not need 3000 dollar silver headphone cable or any crazy bull crap like that.


How does the LCD-2 fare against the HE-6? (I haven't found any ~$1000 HiFiMan headphones other than the HE-6)

I definitely need to do my homework on which cable to get. I'll get to it as soon as I've decided on a pair of headphones.

Thank you for your prompt reply. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Gonna attempt to get some activity going:
> 
> I'm sure some of you guys are console games, so what are you guys currently using as a setup for those? Right now, for convenience sake, I'm using my Razer Kraken Pros (I know, 'boo', 'hiss', 'ewwrazer'). I just picked up an Xbox One and have had a PS4 for a couple weeks now and I'm loving both. Especially with the new controllers for both consoles having 3.5mm jacks that function fairly well, IMO.
> 
> I'm just curious to see what you guys are using for your console gaming and what you guys may recommend. The Razer's aren't the best, but they do really well for pretty much anything but music, lol.


Nope. PC + Speaker master race.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> How does the LCD-2 fare against the HE-6? (I haven't found any ~$1000 HiFiMan headphones other than the HE-6)
> 
> I definitely need to do my homework on which cable to get. I'll get to it as soon as I've decided on a pair of headphones.
> 
> Thank you for your prompt reply. I really appreciate it.


Two things about the HE-6.

1: You need a LOT more power to drive them. A lot of people use full blown speaker amps to drive them.

2: The LCD2s still sound more natural.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Also, is there any mathematical metric which clearly indicates whether an amp/dac will suffice for a headphone?


Here is a little something someone who used to frequent this thread put together on the O2 and LCD-2 combo you inquired about. The general idea behind his calculations can be applied to any audio output vs. volume produced question.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/221772-calculating-audeze-lcd-2s-power-requirement-vs-o2/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just thought I would share some stuff from the capitol audio fest this year.

I know this is all speaker stuff, buuuuut this is more of an audio lounge than a headphone club anyways lol.

I will update this post as more videos come out.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Here is a little something someone who used to frequent this thread put together on the O2 and LCD-2 combo you inquired about. The general idea behind his calculations can be applied to any audio output vs. volume produced question.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/221772-calculating-audeze-lcd-2s-power-requirement-vs-o2/


TL;DR:
O2 can power LCD 2.
Quit complaining and enjoy the music.

That is the only part you need to know. The rest is bull crap.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Two things about the HE-6.
> 
> 1: You need a LOT more power to drive them. A lot of people use full blown speaker amps to drive them.
> 
> 2: The LCD2s still sound more natural.


I found the HiFiMans to be much better looking, but given the circumstances, I guess the LCD-2 is the way to go.

What are the major differences between the 1st and 2nd revisions of this headphone? And how do I identify which is which?

Also, pointers as to what to look for in a cable would really help.

Thank you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Here is a little something someone who used to frequent this thread put together on the O2 and LCD-2 combo you inquired about. The general idea behind his calculations can be applied to any audio output vs. volume produced question.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/221772-calculating-audeze-lcd-2s-power-requirement-vs-o2/


Thanks a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey guys... I have two questions for you.
> 
> What do you think of the Beyerdynamic DT 990 (I listen to Metal, Classical, and EDM/Dubstep)?
> 
> Is an o2 amp strong enough to properly power 600 ohm cans?


I honestly believe that you can get more professional opinions than mine, but since no one has responded yet I'll provide my two cents.

I have the DT990 Pro 250 Ohm version. Didn't go for the other versions because I wasn't willing to spend any more at the time.

This combined with my O2+ODAC is my first real audio setup. And I must say, this setup wiped the floor with everything that I'd listened to before. So if this is going to be your first pair, I'd say you'll see an appreciably significant amount of improvement in your audio experience regardless of the genre.

As for your second question, I think the answer is "yes" but I'm not completely sure.

Hope this helps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I found the HiFiMans to be much better looking, but given the circumstances, I guess the LCD-2 is the way to go.
> 
> What are the major differences between the 1st and 2nd revisions of this headphone? And how do I identify which is which?
> 
> Also, pointers as to what to look for in a cable would really help.


LCD-2 rev1 has wooden stubs on the bottom where you connect the cable, but those were prone to cracking, hence the changes in rev2 where the stubs were replaced by angled plastic triangles instead. If you are shopping for a cable, here is what I suggest looking for:

- Price: I firmly believe if you are spending over $100 for a standard OFC headphones cable (no special connectors, plating, ect), you overpaid
- Length: You want the cable to be long enough to get to you from the amp with some slack to allow for movement, but not long enough where you get tangled with it
- Material: You want the cable to be at least OFC, which stands for oxygen free copper. Anything beyond that outside of silver cables, you are paying for purity.

IMO, you are more likely to hear 0 differences going from cable to cable unless your previous cable was poor quality or defective. As far as hearing differences between a silver cable vs a copper cable, I personally have never heard differences and feel that is just a bunch of mumbo jumbo. The only reasons I believe anyone should buy a custom cable are the following:

- Your current cable is defective or shoddily made
- Your current cable is too long or too short for usage
- You just want a custom cable that looks cool/unique

These are just my personal opinions, though I believe most would agree with me.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2 rev1 has wooden stubs on the bottom where you connect the cable, but those were prone to cracking, hence the changes in rev2 where the stubs were replaced by angled plastic triangles instead. If you are shopping for a cable, here is what I suggest looking for:
> 
> - Price: I firmly believe if you are spending over $100 for a standard OFC headphones cable (no special connectors, plating, ect), you overpaid
> - Length: You want the cable to be long enough to get to you from the amp with some slack to allow for movement, but not long enough where you get tangled with it
> - Material: You want the cable to be at least OFC, which stands for oxygen free copper. Anything beyond that outside of silver cables, you are paying for purity.
> 
> IMO, you are more likely to hear 0 differences going from cable to cable unless your previous cable was poor quality or defective. As far as hearing differences between a silver cable vs a copper cable, I personally have never heard differences and feel that is just a bunch of mumbo jumbo. The only reasons I believe anyone should buy a custom cable are the following:
> 
> - Your current cable is defective or shoddily made
> - Your current cable is too long or too short for usage
> - You just want a custom cable that looks cool/unique
> 
> These are just my personal opinions, though I believe most would agree with me.


Thanks for the detailed response.

If what you say is true, I think I'll stick to the stock cable of the LCD-2 for now. If it really makes zero difference quality-wise, might as well get some use out of the stock ones. I'll definitely need more pointers (which vendor to buy from, etc.) but we'll get to that later.

And thanks for the tip on identifying the two revisions. I actually needed a layman-friendly way of differentiating the two.

*EDIT:* What differences can I expect in the LCD-2 from my DT990 Pro 250 Ohm headphones? Is there any aspect in which the LCD-2 falls behind the Beyers, even if slightly?

I just don't want to be disappointed after upgrading to a pair that costs almost 7 times as much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response.
> 
> If what you say is true, I think I'll stick to the stock cable of the LCD-2 for now. If it really makes zero difference quality-wise, might as well get some use out of the stock ones. I'll definitely need more pointers (which vendor to buy from, etc.) but we'll get to that later.
> 
> And thanks for the tip on identifying the two revisions. I actually needed a layman-friendly way of differentiating the two.
> 
> *EDIT:* What differences can I expect in the LCD-2 from my DT990 Pro 250 Ohm headphones? Is there any aspect in which the LCD-2 falls behind the Beyers, even if slightly?
> 
> I just don't want to be disappointed after upgrading to a pair that costs almost 7 times as much.


The stock LCD-2 cable is actually good quality, just too long for my tastes. I got an 8ft cable to replace and since I was getting a custom cable, I decided to get one that is silver plated with a rosewood (same as my LCD-2) bead. I was not able to tell the difference in sound between the stock and new cable.

I never listen to the DT990 so I can't speak from personal experience. Looking at the FR graphs, the immediately noticeable differences would be slightly more mid-bass slam, but significantly less sub-bass and much more pronounced treble.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The stock LCD-2 cable is actually good quality, just too long for my tastes. I got an 8ft cable to replace and since I was getting a custom cable, I decided to get one that is silver plated with a rosewood (same as my LCD-2) bead. I was not able to tell the difference in sound between the stock and new cable.
> 
> I never listen to the DT990 so I can't speak from personal experience. Looking at the FR graphs, the immediately noticeable differences would be slightly more mid-bass slam, but significantly less sub-bass and much more pronounced treble.


Alright so that covers the "flavour" of the headphones. But what can you tell me about the raw quality of the two?

Also, are there any planar headphones that are not heavy? I absolutely love how my DT990 is quite big and yet so comfortable even over long periods of time. I'm concerned mostly because you mentioned that the LCD-2 makes your neck sore in your review of it.

Thank you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With all this talk of lcd-2's, I have to ask. How would they be for gaming as well. Say... Assetto Corsa as the game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Alright so that covers the "flavour" of the headphones. But what can you tell me about the raw quality of the two?
> 
> Also, are there any planar headphones that are not heavy? I absolutely love how my DT990 is quite big and yet so comfortable even over long periods of time. I'm concerned mostly because you mentioned that the LCD-2 makes your neck sore in your review of it.
> 
> Thank you.


I do not understand what you mean by raw quality. Could you clarify that for me?

All planar headphones that I have tried are heavy due to incorporating big freaking magnets.







That said, the Oppo recently released one that they call the world's lightest planar, so there is that. In my review, that was the first time I was really using them and I was coming from the HD650, which is one of the lightest over-ear headphones I have ever used.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With all this talk of lcd-2's, I have to ask. How would they be for gaming as well. Say... Assetto Corsa as the game


IMO, using a pair of headphones like the LCD-2 for gaming just seem like a waste, so I have never tried. The soundstage of the LCD-2 is not bad, just smallish. It's fairly compact, but detailed IMO.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, using a pair of headphones for LCD-2 just seem like a waste, so I have never tried. The soundstage of the LCD-2 is not bad, just smallish. It's fairly compact, but detailed IMO.


Guessing you meant using headphones for gaming? I ask because I live in a 50 year old building so noise can transfer relatively easily between suites. Silly vibration things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Guessing you meant using headphones for gaming? I ask because I live in a 50 year old building so noise can transfer relatively easily between suites. Silly vibration things.


Yes! Sorry... forgot to type in "for gaming" haha. There are a lot of cans more suitable for gaming that are much cheaper. Will the LCD-2's work? IMO yes, but it still feels like sacrilege for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes! Sorry... forgot to type in "for gaming" haha. There are a lot of cans more suitable for gaming that are much cheaper. Will the LCD-2's work? IMO yes, but it still feels like sacrilege for me.


I guess the reason why I ask is because I like to use my headphones for multiple things. Also, I suspect the rumble of a bmw is so much nicer from a pair of headphones known for its bass compared to say, my k712's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I guess the reason why I ask is because I like to use my headphones for multiple things. Also, I suspect the rumble of a bmw is so much nicer from a pair of headphones known for its bass compared to say, my k712's.


I can definitely try for you, but I don't play any FPS or games that use positional sound anymore, so I am not sure how helpful that would be to you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can definitely try for you, but I don't play any FPS or games that use positional sound anymore, so I am not sure how helpful that would be to you.


I tend to play strategy and "immersive" type games (namely, racing games), where positional audio (and twitchy reflexes) don't play into effect anywhere near as much.

I'm still thinking the LCD-2'z would make a nice set, but I'll definitely give them a whirl before actually buying a pair.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I honestly believe that you can get more professional opinions than mine, but since no one has responded yet I'll provide my two cents.
> 
> I have the DT990 Pro 250 Ohm version. Didn't go for the other versions because I wasn't willing to spend any more at the time.
> 
> This combined with my O2+ODAC is my first real audio setup. And I must say, this setup wiped the floor with everything that I'd listened to before. So if this is going to be your first pair, I'd say you'll see an appreciably significant amount of improvement in your audio experience regardless of the genre.
> 
> As for your second question, I think the answer is "yes" but I'm not completely sure.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the response. They would be the best headphones I would have ever had. Right now all I have is a pair of Sony MDR-V6. The DT990 are on MassDrop at the moment and I am trying to decide if I want them and if I could run the 600 ohm version properly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I tend to play strategy and "immersive" type games (namely, racing games), where positional audio (and twitchy reflexes) don't play into effect anywhere near as much.
> 
> I'm still thinking the LCD-2'z would make a nice set, but I'll definitely give them a whirl before actually buying a pair.


Honestly, the only time soundstage ever matters for gaming IMO is when we are talking about positional sound, which generally speaking, really only applies for FPS games.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Honestly, the only time soundstage ever matters for gaming IMO is when we are talking about positional sound, which generally speaking, really only applies for FPS games.


True enough. While it can be of some use in a racing game, you're relying on your eyes long before your ears (although it can be handy I suppose)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The stock LCD-2 cable is actually good quality, just too long for my tastes. I got an 8ft cable to replace and since I was getting a custom cable, I decided to get one that is silver plated with a rosewood (same as my LCD-2) bead. I was not able to tell the difference in sound between the stock and new cable.
> 
> I never listen to the DT990 so I can't speak from personal experience. Looking at the FR graphs, the immediately noticeable differences would be slightly more mid-bass slam, but significantly less sub-bass and much more pronounced treble.


Unless the quality of the cable depends on the revisions, I disagree.

The biggest problem I have with the LCD2s is they sound too wooly.

The only exception to this is if you pair the LCD2s with the soloist or cavali liquid fire and so on.

But on most amps the headphones sound way too dark. With a simple cable my friends and I made with some mogami cable, the mids and highs completely opened up and sounded a lot smoother.

It basically made the LCD2s sound more like the LCD3s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. PC + Speaker master race.


Well yes, I'm generally on that side of the field







. This may be my excuse I use to pick up the Beyers. What the Senn G4me Zeros supposed to compare to? I've seen them mentioned, but they seem a bit overpriced, and I wasn't sure what their headphone-only counterpart actually was.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless the quality of the cable depends on the revisions, I disagree.
> 
> The biggest problem I have with the LCD2s is they sound too wooly.
> 
> The only exception to this is if you pair the LCD2s with the soloist or cavali liquid fire and so on.
> 
> But on most amps the headphones sound way too dark. With a simple cable my friends and I made with some mogami cable, the mids and highs completely opened up and sounded a lot smoother.
> 
> It basically made the LCD2s sound more like the LCD3s.


Well... I DO have a Soloist.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wow the silence is deafening...


----------



## phillyd

4 Days without a post? What happened here?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 4 Days without a post? What happened here?


I guess labor day weekend.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow the silence is deafening...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 4 Days without a post? What happened here?


Welllllllllllllllllll be careful what you wish for.

I could always make a comment to really get things really fired up.

But in all honestly the audio world for headphones at least will die down for a while.

There really is not much controversy in the audio world for the moment.

Even the few people who really like objective testing have died down a lot.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wow the silence is deafening...


Maybe we're all talking loudly and you're just too deaf from your headphones to hear!


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Hi guys. My GTX780's VRM get hot so I had to turn up the fan speed, which makes my PC pretty loud.

Right now I'm using Monoprice $8 extra bass in-ear earbuds and they seem to block out the noise better than $20 Monoprice headphones.

What would be my best bet in reducing ambient noise level (fan noise)?

Also, would it be overkill if I get some hearing protection headphones and use them with in ear earbuds?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Maybe we're all talking loudly and you're just too deaf from your headphones to hear!


WHAT?!?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Would these be overkill for blocking out the fan noise?

http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/stanley-foldable-earmuff-0550152p.html#.Ve9KR5c7iCp


----------



## pez

I think you just need some headphones with better isolation...you'd definitely want over-the-ear types.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Well, all my headphones are over ear, but most of them suck.

The HD558 is totally open so I sold that. HD228 kinda sucks. Monoprice headphones is worse than their earbuds. And then I have a pair of Skullcandy that crushes my skull.

It's much cheaper to get hearing protection ear muffs than to buy decent headphones.

On a side note, will Bose's active noise cancelling work well in my case? I have no intention of getting Bose, but I'm just wondering.


----------



## phillyd

Try a full-sized close-back can. We need to know your tastes and maybe a budget to make good suggestions.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys. Do you guys think the $130 E17K worth an extra $50 when compared to the $80 E10K? I won't be using the phone amp feature so I just want to know how their DAC+AMPs stack up.

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess labor day weekend.


That and World of Warcraft Team Competition on HWBot.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Hi guys. My GTX780's VRM get hot so I had to turn up the fan speed, which makes my PC pretty loud.
> 
> Right now I'm using Monoprice $8 extra bass in-ear earbuds and they seem to block out the noise better than $20 Monoprice headphones.
> 
> What would be my best bet in reducing ambient noise level (fan noise)?
> 
> Also, would it be overkill if I get some hearing protection headphones and use them with in ear earbuds?


That is completely unnecessary.

Before we trying cramming tissue paper down your ears, why don't we try actually helping you better manage your video card heat output first.

There should be no good reason your video card gets SO loud that ear buds can not overcome the sound.

Tell me what your situation is like. What are your gpu temps like, have you replaced the TIM on your video card heat sink, are you using good case fans.

Give me as much info as possible to help you manage your heat better.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

It's not that the GPU is loud. I used a universal block and the VRM gets hot. I already used lots of VRM heatsinks.

The problem is I have to run my 80mm fans at 2500 rpm to keep the VRM around 70C. The next setting down will be 800rpm and VRM gets to 90C.

It's not that loud, but I prefer having it inaudible.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> It's not that the GPU is loud. I used a universal block and the VRM gets hot. I already used lots of VRM heatsinks.
> 
> The problem is I have to run my 80mm fans at 2500 rpm to keep the VRM around 70C. The next setting down will be 800rpm and VRM gets to 90C.
> 
> It's not that loud, but I prefer having it inaudible.


Ok........................

I am just gonna go have a brain aneurysm in the corner don't mind me.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone. Could someone please tell me if/when a DAC is necessary? Would the money for the DAC be better off spent on a better headphone or amplifier? Thank you.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. Could someone please tell me if/when a DAC is necessary? Would the money for the DAC be better off spent on a better headphone or amplifier? Thank you.


If we are talking about headphones, my personal opinion is this:
Only use a maximum of 50% of your total budget on your DAC/amp combo. And never use more money on the DAC than in the amp.

Of course "exception that proves the rule" applies here too, especially in the highest of the high-end ($1k or over budget).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If we are talking about headphones, my personal opinion is this:
> Only use a maximum of 50% of your total budget on your DAC/amp combo. And never use more money on the DAC than in the amp.
> 
> Of course "exception that proves the rule" applies here too.


If I got an LCD-2 and a Schiit Lyr/Gustard H10 without a DAC, what kind of restraints in performance should I expect?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> If I got an LCD-2 and a Schiit Lyr/Gustard H10 without a DAC, what kind of restraints in performance should I expect?


You do have a DAC, without one your setup wouldn't work at all.
So: Where is the amp plugged into? (mobo onboard?)


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> You do have a DAC, without one your setup wouldn't work at all.
> So: Where is the amp plugged into? (mobo onboard?)


Took me some time to realize that that was a foolish question to ask. Thanks for the clarification though.


----------



## ahnafakeef

(I apologize for the double post)

Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.

It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.

a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.

Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.

Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)

I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> (I apologize for the double post)
> 
> Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.
> 
> It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.
> 
> a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
> b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)
> 
> I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


A) There is no real answer for this. The question is which would you prefer, but unfortunately the only way to answer this is to audition the LCD-2 on different amps, both solid state and tubes. But for what it's worth, tubes tend to make treble a bit more rolled off, and add some warmth to the sound signature (although this is not necessarily true for tube hybrid amps). The LCD-2 already has rolled off treble and a warm sound signature.

B) With a $1,500 budget I would *NOT* spend $1,250 of it on a DAC, leaving you with only a $250 amp. I'd get something like a Schiit Bifrost Uber or Gustard DAC-X12, and spend the rest on an amp. The Burson Soloist is one of the most popular amp pairings for the LCD-2 if I recall correctly.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> (I apologize for the double post)
> 
> Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.
> 
> It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.
> 
> a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
> b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)
> 
> I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


Bifrost Uber + Mjolnir 2 (With LISST & 6BZ7 Tubes). Lemme tell you why the Mjolnir is what I'm suggesting: you can run it in solid-state only, tube only, or hybrid modes. The one box will have 3 different amp types, and I guarantee you the LCD2s will not be the last headphones you buy. Even if they are, you'll likely find that one genre sounds best through solid-state, while another needs pure tube. I'd be buying the Mjolnir in a heartbeat if I had $1000 to spare.

Pair it with a Bifrost Uber and you'll be right at your $1500 budget with an amazing setup that'll last you for a long time.

(Also, where do you work? I wanna be able to afford LCD2s and associated toys!







)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> (I apologize for the double post)
> 
> Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.
> 
> It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.
> 
> a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
> b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)
> 
> I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


A couple of members will probably disagree, but DAC is the least important among the core components of a headphones setup. Beyond the ODAC and its alternatives, you are largely paying for subtle increases in clarity and detail and beyond that, you are paying for different sound signatures, such as tube DAC's. I personally use a Peachtree DAC-ITX which I was able to score cheap and while there are improvements compared to my previous ODAC, the improvements are subtle, not game changing or anything. For your questions about amps, no one can answer that for you. I personally use my LCD-2 primarily with my Soloist, but playing with tubes on the Lyr 2 when I am bored is always fun. It all comes down to pairing and what sort of sound signature you prefer; warm, bright, dark, analytical, ect. The only way to really tell what you want is by auditioning them or going by trial and error in all honesty.


----------



## drez

I agree actually when u level match DAC's they souznd very similar. Most modern DAC have incredibly low distortion and noise and will require very, very high resolution gear to notice the incredibly subtle differences. Even then its subtle enough that most people would struggle and fail in a blind test (although IMO many blind tests are destined to fail as they are simply too taxing on the brain and ear or too convoluted to be a meaningful test - u need to use the right testing instrument to measure the right phenomenon)

Still if good sound really matters to u as in u are completely obsessed (like I am) then dont let this stop u...


----------



## friend'scatdied

$1500 on upstream with LCD-2s?

Assuming you're budgeting $1000 for the LCD-2s, at current exchange rates you could easily afford a Stax SR-007 + SRM-323S + some $100-200 DAC and end up with a significantly higher-end setup.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)


The question you have to ask yourself now is: Is it audio quality you're looking for, or a specific sound signature?

If you want pure audio quality, or getting to your headphones exactly what your audio source it outputting, then I think the Benchmark DAC is by far the best option. Originally designed for audio professionals, not audiophiles- you get a product entirely devoted to driving your headphones with the exact sound you put in to the DAC. With a Benchmark you can rest assured that no other setup will have a "better" audio signal to your headphones- only one with a distortion that some people prefer.

I think it makes the most sense to get headphones "colored" to your tastes, and get a DAC/AMP that just gives a clean signal without distorting it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A couple of members will probably disagree, but DAC is the least important among the core components of a headphones setup. Beyond the ODAC and its alternatives, you are largely paying for subtle increases in clarity and detail and beyond that, you are paying for different sound signatures, such as tube DAC's.


I'm running a $400 parafeed tube amp and a $150 pair of AKGs off a Turtle Beach DSS2 I picked up for $30.


----------



## pez

Also, everyone is different, but are you sure you want to dive in so high up the chain? I probably sound like a lowly nobody, but I have to say I'm glad I started with a 'lesser' headphone like the Grado SR60s. It makes you appreciate your upgrades a bit more, as everything after the HD650 for me has been 'negligibly' better.

However, I would not have minded starting right at the setup I have now







. I guess the point I'm trying to make is that you don't have to spend your maximum budget on an amp or DAC to enjoy your headphones/audio experience. As others have mentioned, I would focus more on the headphones than the DAC or amp.


----------



## Natskyge

What are the foam rings between the driver and Ear pads for on the AKG K7XX's?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, everyone is different, but are you sure you want to dive in so high up the chain? I probably sound like a lowly nobody, but I have to say I'm glad I started with a 'lesser' headphone like the Grado SR60s. It makes you appreciate your upgrades a bit more, as everything after the HD650 for me has been 'negligibly' better.
> 
> However, I would not have minded starting right at the setup I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the point I'm trying to make is that you don't have to spend your maximum budget on an amp or DAC to enjoy your headphones/audio experience. As others have mentioned, I would focus more on the headphones than the DAC or amp.


Personally speaking, knowing what I know now, I definitely would have much rather just skipped all the different headphones I have bought and tried and go straight to my LCD-2, which barring me buying the LCD-3 in a moment of weakness, appears to be my "end game" so to speak. It would have saved me so much money.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> A couple of members will probably disagree, but DAC is the least important among the core components of a headphones setup. Beyond the ODAC and its alternatives, you are largely paying for subtle increases in clarity and detail and beyond that, you are paying for different sound signatures, such as tube DAC's. I personally use a Peachtree DAC-ITX which I was able to score cheap and while there are improvements compared to my previous ODAC, the improvements are subtle, not game changing or anything. For your questions about amps, no one can answer that for you. I personally use my LCD-2 primarily with my Soloist, but playing with tubes on the Lyr 2 when I am bored is always fun. It all comes down to pairing and what sort of sound signature you prefer; warm, bright, dark, analytical, ect. The only way to really tell what you want is by auditioning them or going by trial and error in all honesty.


Could you please educate me more on sound signatures? Even a resourceful link (preferably one that explains it all in layman's terms) would do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> $1500 on upstream with LCD-2s?
> 
> Assuming you're budgeting $1000 for the LCD-2s, at current exchange rates you could easily afford a Stax SR-007 + SRM-323S + some $100-200 DAC and end up with a significantly higher-end setup.


Would you suggest that setup over an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 setup? If yes, why?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself now is: Is it audio quality you're looking for, or a specific sound signature?
> 
> If you want pure audio quality, or getting to your headphones exactly what your audio source it outputting, then I think the Benchmark DAC is by far the best option. Originally designed for audio professionals, not audiophiles- you get a product entirely devoted to driving your headphones with the exact sound you put in to the DAC. With a Benchmark you can rest assured that no other setup will have a "better" audio signal to your headphones- only one with a distortion that some people prefer.
> 
> I think it makes the most sense to get headphones "colored" to your tastes, and get a DAC/AMP that just gives a clean signal without distorting it.


Thank you so much for the explanation. You've made a compelling point in favor of the Mjolnir 2 that might actually make my decision in the end.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, everyone is different, but are you sure you want to dive in so high up the chain? I probably sound like a lowly nobody, but I have to say I'm glad I started with a 'lesser' headphone like the Grado SR60s. It makes you appreciate your upgrades a bit more, as everything after the HD650 for me has been 'negligibly' better.
> 
> However, I would not have minded starting right at the setup I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the point I'm trying to make is that you don't have to spend your maximum budget on an amp or DAC to enjoy your headphones/audio experience. As others have mentioned, I would focus more on the headphones than the DAC or amp.


I did start off with a basic setup. I've been using a DT990 and an O2+ODAC for over a year now. I just want to 'end-game' and leave it be.

Guys, thank you all very much for your inputs. I greatly appreciate your help. Now, that was a lot of information, so here are my queries. Please note that I'm maintaining the end-game stance in the following opinions.

a) SS, tube, hybrid? No problem, since I'm leaning very much towards the Mjolnir 2 right now. Question - what's the difference between different tubes (LISST, 6B27 etc.) and which one(s) should I get?

b) As for the DAC, I'm leaning towards the Gungnir. Question - multi bit or standard Gungnir? I'm still confused as to what difference it makes in the ultimate sound quality.

c) Do I need an USB interface such as the Schiit Wyrd? It's $99, and I don't want to cut corners at this point.

d) Last but not least (in fact the most important), could I possibly get a better setup for my money instead of an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir setup? I've opened up a new thread here (http://www.head-fi.org/t/780582/best-summit-fi-end-game-setup-for-3000) in order to find out. So please provide me with your valuable input and help me reach a decision. (Sorry that it's on a different forum. You can very well leave your recommendation on this thread.)

Thank you all very much for your kind cooperation. I really am grateful for your hospitality.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally speaking, knowing what I know now, I definitely would have much rather just skipped all the different headphones I have bought and tried and go straight to my LCD-2, which barring me buying the LCD-3 in a moment of weakness, appears to be my "end game" so to speak. It would have saved me so much money.


Very valid point lol. I guess I could say the same for myself, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please educate me more on sound signatures? Even a resourceful link (preferably one that explains it all in layman's terms) would do.
> Would you suggest that setup over an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 setup? If yes, why?
> Thank you so much for the explanation. You've made a compelling point in favor of the Mjolnir 2 that might actually make my decision in the end.
> I did start off with a basic setup. I've been using a DT990 and an O2+ODAC for over a year now. I just want to 'end-game' and leave it be.
> 
> Guys, thank you all very much for your inputs. I greatly appreciate your help. Now, that was a lot of information, so here are my queries. Please note that I'm maintaining the end-game stance in the following opinions.
> 
> a) SS, tube, hybrid? No problem, since I'm leaning very much towards the Mjolnir 2 right now. Question - what's the difference between different tubes (LISST, 6B27 etc.) and which one(s) should I get?
> 
> b) As for the DAC, I'm leaning towards the Gungnir. Question - multi bit or standard Gungnir? I'm still confused as to what difference it makes in the ultimate sound quality.
> 
> c) Do I need an USB interface such as the Schiit Wyrd? It's $99, and I don't want to cut corners at this point.
> 
> d) Last but not least (in fact the most important), could I possibly get a better setup for my money instead of an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir setup? I've opened up a new thread here (http://www.head-fi.org/t/780582/best-summit-fi-end-game-setup-for-3000) in order to find out. So please provide me with your valuable input and help me reach a decision. (Sorry that it's on a different forum. You can very well leave your recommendation on this thread.)
> 
> Thank you all very much for your kind cooperation. I really am grateful for your hospitality.


Ah, ok. I hadn't popped in in a couple days since being on vacation, but I remember you now







. So yes, you essentially want your end-game setup now. From what I've been reading, I get the impression that you'll really like the LCD-2. Now what amp and DAC to go with, some of these guys are definitely going to be able to answer that better than I. Regardless of what you go with, do you have a way to return/exchange the items should the need arise? If it's a rather simple process, you might consider 'auditioning' them in home. For someone like me, that's a deal breaker as it's just money and time I can't really spare a lot of the time, but it's an option.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please educate me more on sound signatures? Even a resourceful link (preferably one that explains it all in layman's terms) would do.
> Would you suggest that setup over an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 setup? If yes, why?
> Thank you so much for the explanation. You've made a compelling point in favor of the Mjolnir 2 that might actually make my decision in the end.
> I did start off with a basic setup. I've been using a DT990 and an O2+ODAC for over a year now. I just want to 'end-game' and leave it be.
> 
> Guys, thank you all very much for your inputs. I greatly appreciate your help. Now, that was a lot of information, so here are my queries. Please note that I'm maintaining the end-game stance in the following opinions.
> 
> a) SS, tube, hybrid? No problem, since I'm leaning very much towards the Mjolnir 2 right now. Question - what's the difference between different tubes (LISST, 6B27 etc.) and which one(s) should I get?
> 
> b) As for the DAC, I'm leaning towards the Gungnir. Question - multi bit or standard Gungnir? I'm still confused as to what difference it makes in the ultimate sound quality.
> 
> c) Do I need an USB interface such as the Schiit Wyrd? It's $99, and I don't want to cut corners at this point.
> 
> d) Last but not least (in fact the most important), could I possibly get a better setup for my money instead of an LCD-2+Gungnir+Mjolnir setup? I've opened up a new thread here (http://www.head-fi.org/t/780582/best-summit-fi-end-game-setup-for-3000) in order to find out. So please provide me with your valuable input and help me reach a decision. (Sorry that it's on a different forum. You can very well leave your recommendation on this thread.)
> 
> Thank you all very much for your kind cooperation. I really am grateful for your hospitality.


1. Could you please educate me more on sound signatures? Even a resourceful link (preferably one that explains it all in layman's terms) would do.

Depending on chip used and implementation, the overall sound can change. It can sound more cold and analytical, more colored in the sense that emphasis is placed on certain ranges of sound, or dry.

2. a) Different tubes can alter the sound output differently through various degrees and means of distortion and clipping b) I would not order a DAC until you get the headphones and amp first c) You should not buy the Wyrd unless you are using a USB connection and there is noise d) better is subjective. Again, I strongly recommend getting the headphones first and try it out with whatever you currently have for amplification (if you do have one) before deciding on buying anything else.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Could you please educate me more on sound signatures? Even a resourceful link (preferably one that explains it all in layman's terms) would do.


Lots of amps, headphones, and even DAC's "distort" the audio signal to make certain frequencies louder, and thus bring out that sound more. If you have what's known as a completely neutral set up, you would hear the sound as it was recorded in studio (or as close as your equipment can get). If you have a "colored" setup, that means it is distorting some frequencies to be louder (or quieter).

Many (most) people prefer a different sound "signature" then neutral, like enhanced bass, or treble- so they get equipment that enhances some of those frequencies. Since there is a wide range of frequencies (click here to hear a range of frequencies), there is almost no end to what a different amp or headphone could do to produce a different sound from the same source.

Depending on your tastes, the setup you end up preferring is going to be what sound you like- this is why auditioning audio equipment is so important before you buy it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, everyone is different, but are you sure you want to dive in so high up the chain? I probably sound like a lowly nobody, but I have to say I'm glad I started with a 'lesser' headphone like the Grado SR60s. It makes you appreciate your upgrades a bit more, as everything after the HD650 for me has been 'negligibly' better.
> 
> However, I would not have minded starting right at the setup I have now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I guess the point I'm trying to make is that you don't have to spend your maximum budget on an amp or DAC to enjoy your headphones/audio experience. As others have mentioned, I would focus more on the headphones than the DAC or amp.


I definitely agree. I've been thinking a fair bit over the past few days and I've pretty much come to the conclusion of being rather happy with the headphones I currently have, and would prefer to look into upgrading my own dac/amp setup when I have the cash. Sure, the LCD-2's are pretty, but for now I guess I'm just happy with what I have (except I want a dac/amp setup specifically for listening, as I'll be repurposing my scarlett 18i20 for other things).

That Schiit Audio hybrid combo sounds interesting to say the least, even if it's in the "wrong" colour for me.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> (I apologize for the double post)
> 
> Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.
> 
> It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.
> 
> a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
> b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)
> 
> I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


As one of the mad headphone guys here (dove right in with a HD800 as my first can), I'd focused on acquiring a few good cans (HD800, AKG K812, HD700, Grado GS1000i, AH-D7000) before I'd stopped to consider the possibility that my source (was using a Geek Pulse Standard combo, Schiit Lyr + iFi Nano iDSD stack) may not commensurate with the cans I have. My first move was to get a Gustard H10 Headphone amp + X12 DAC stack, for the combined price of about 900USD, this stack is amazing and can rival stacks/combos of higher price range. The Gustard stack jells very, very well with the HiFiMan HE500, so well that I tend to use the HE500 as my 'go to' can with that stack, I've even sold away the HE400i which I used to consider a better can than the HE500. The Gustard stack simply brought out the sweet mids, improved on transparency and overall euphonic of the HE500. Not saying it sounds bad with other cans, far from it, it pairs well with my HD800, Alpha Dog, LCD2.2 non-Fazor and K812 as well. Go over to HeadFi and read up on the Gustard in the Full size amp section, guys there are now into opamp rolling with the Gustard, I've not gotten into it yet as, well, the stock opamps sound just fine to me.

As I have a few computers, I recently jumped on an OPPO HA-1 and I see it as my other main audio rig, along with the Gustard stack. Great build quality and really quite powerful as well. I alternate between these two rigs and couldn't be happier. A most important factor for me in choosing the two setups is the fact that DSD playback capability is pretty important to me as I've amassed a good collection of DSD64 tracks, even my Lyr + iFi iDSD Nano is capable of DSD playback as well. Seriously, with the Gustard and OPPO purchases, I've stopped thinking of my source as being the weak link, and have begun to focus a little more on appreciating my can and source, I can pass half a day simply listening to music on either one of these audio setups, trying out my various cans with them.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> (I apologize for the double post)
> 
> Hello there. So I've settled that I'm going to get an Audeze LCD-2 as my next headphone upgrade. And after reading through threads and forums, I've decided to get a new amp and DAC setup as well. Budget for the amp and DAC is $1500.
> 
> It would help if I could get the answers to the following questions.
> 
> a) Should I get a solid state amp or a tube amp for an LCD-2? (apparently Schiit has the same amps in both forms)
> b) Should I get the regular or multi bit version of the Schiit Gungnir? The difference between the two in layman's terms would be of great help.
> 
> Yes, I've primarily looked at Schiit's offerings. But do chime in if you feel that there's a significantly better combo available for the price.
> 
> Audio quality is the top priority and should be considered the primary criteria for recommendations. (If the $1250 multi bit Gungnir is deemed indispensable, I will consider increasing my budget.)
> 
> I'm new to audio equipment so please point out if I'm overlooking some vital factor. And any relevant information/advice that you may have to contribute is most welcome.
> 
> Thank you.


I would suggest the Mr. Speakers Ether with a Marantz HD-DAC1 or another $1k range DAC/amp. The Ethers sound much better IMO than the LCD-2, LCD-X or the HD800.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What are the foam rings between the driver and Ear pads for on the AKG K7XX's?


Any ideas?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I would suggest the Mr. Speakers Ether with a Marantz HD-DAC1 or another $1k range DAC/amp. The Ethers sound much better IMO than the LCD-2, LCD-X or the HD800.


Man those ethers are a sexy beast. Wonder if it's possible to get the outer rings in another colour







(red is sexy and all, but there's just something about burnt orange...)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just completed my portable gear with the purchase of a JDS Labs C5...


With it, I feel I won't be missing my audio fix when I'm commuting on the trains or when I go overseas....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I definitely agree. I've been thinking a fair bit over the past few days and I've pretty much come to the conclusion of being rather happy with the headphones I currently have, and would prefer to look into upgrading my own dac/amp setup when I have the cash. Sure, the LCD-2's are pretty, but for now I guess I'm just happy with what I have (except I want a dac/amp setup specifically for listening, as I'll be repurposing my scarlett 18i20 for other things).
> 
> That Schiit Audio hybrid combo sounds interesting to say the least, even if it's in the "wrong" colour for me.


Yeah, that Head-Fi meet is what really did it for me. Sure there were better headphones there, but I didn't feel my $400 HD650s were being severely outclassed by the $1k+ LCD-2s, 3s and Xs.

Bad analogy incoming:

I drive a 200HP/200ft-lb tq hatch and it's plenty quick. Sure I've driven/ridden in things much quicker and faster, and you can definitely tell, but it's not 4-5+ times the money quick. Especially since I've modded my car to my liking, there's just a lot it takes to impress me or make me consider an upgrade. I'll definitely get a newer and faster car someday, but I'm so content with my car now, that I don't see it being that way for quite a while.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What are the foam rings between the driver and Ear pads for on the AKG K7XX's?
> 
> Any ideas?


Dampening. They reduce treble and give a slight bass boost. If you removed them, you'd lose some low end and gain some high-end. Some folks think removing them increases detail, but that's probably just the added treble making you think there's more detail.

I've tried with and without on mine, the difference isn't drastic, so I just leave 'em in.

@ahnafakeef Just to expand on the "focus on amp/headphones, not DAC" statement, I have a coworker who is running his Stax SR-009 headphones and HeadAmp Blue Hawaii off a $70 Sabre DAC 2. And this is the guy who wishes he could buy .WAV files directly from the studio instead of FLAC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that Head-Fi meet is what really did it for me. Sure there were better headphones there, but I didn't feel my $400 HD650s were being severely outclassed by the $1k+ LCD-2s, 3s and Xs.
> 
> Bad analogy incoming:
> 
> I drive a 200HP/200ft-lb tq hatch and it's plenty quick. Sure I've driven/ridden in things much quicker and faster, and you can definitely tell, but it's not 4-5+ times the money quick. Especially since I've modded my car to my liking, there's just a lot it takes to impress me or make me consider an upgrade. I'll definitely get a newer and faster car someday, but I'm so content with my car now, that I don't see it being that way for quite a while.


I would love to try a pair of the LCD-2's some day but yeah... I'll be spending enough on the new rigs next year (mobo/cpu/memory/gpu plus upgrading to dual ssd alongside dual 4TB storage drives.... Times two because hubby gets the same.... Oh, and monitors too).... Not to mention my dry ice budget is going to be increased in size significantly. Squeezing in a pair of $1k+ USD headphones alongside the same amount for a dac and amp seems like just a bit of a stretch, so I'll aim for just the dac and amp ^_^


----------



## pez

I'm willing to bet he can't tell the difference between the two in a blind test. Unless he wants it just for preservation purposes, then I just have to 'lol'.


----------



## boredgunner

I keep going back and fourth between the Gustard DAC-X12 + H10 vs the Schiit Bifrost Uber + Schiit Lyr 2 (LISST + tubes) for my next upgrade (along with the HiFiMan HE-560). I just cannot decide. I was set on the Gustard until I learned that the Lyr 2 lets you choose on the fly between full solid state operation and tube hybrid operation.

The Schiit has better flexibility and preamp functionality which I'd use occasionally. Both have somewhat customizable amp sound; I can roll opamps with the H10, and tubes or "solid state tubes" for the Lyr 2. The Gustards have some 85c rated Chinese capacitors in them, I doubt the Schiit does.

The amps have been compared, and they are said to be on the same level. I've never found a comparison between the DACs. I'm sure I'll be more than satisfied with either one, but still this is killing me.


----------



## Natskyge

do you people even tube? get on my 24 tube level
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Douk-Audio-24PCS-6J1-Vacuum-Tube-Preamp-Pre-amplifier-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier-/252077505546?hash=item3ab0fd7c0a

what is that thing i dont even...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've never found a comparison between the DACs. I'm sure I'll be more than satisfied with either one, but still this is killing me.


Everything that I've found seems to show the DACs are pretty even as well. This is going to sound really silly, but I'd decide on which amp then get the DAC that goes with it so they look matched. I honestly think this is a situation where there is no losing choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> do you people even tube? get on my 24 tube level
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Douk-Audio-24PCS-6J1-Vacuum-Tube-Preamp-Pre-amplifier-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier-/252077505546?hash=item3ab0fd7c0a


Wat.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Everything that I've found seems to show the DACs are pretty even as well. This is going to sound really silly, but I'd decide on which amp then get the DAC that goes with it so they look matched. I honestly think this is a situation where there is no losing choice.


I'm thinking the same thing. No losing choice, I seriously doubt I'd dislike either of them unless I was using tubes in the Lyr 2 that aren't an ideal match. It's probably silly that I'm fussing over this choice lol.

Two more benefits for the Lyr 2: less work involved when swapping tubes compared to opamps (especially with tube socket extenders), and it looks cooler. Also the Schiit stack is overall cheaper than the Gustard stack.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Wat.


yo dawg i heard u like tubes...


----------



## pez

I didn't realize you could do that with the Lyr 2, either. That's definitely interesting...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't realize you could do that with the Lyr 2, either. That's definitely interesting...


Yeah I believe it's a new development that the Mjolnir 2 brought along (which I also only heard of recently). Right now I am leaning towards the Schiit, and that's one of the main reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> do you people even tube? get on my 24 tube level
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Douk-Audio-24PCS-6J1-Vacuum-Tube-Preamp-Pre-amplifier-HiFi-Headphone-Amplifier-/252077505546?hash=item3ab0fd7c0a
> 
> what is that thing i dont even...


I wonder how much I'd be spending on tubes if I go with the Lyr 2. I already have a list of about a dozen. Also because of its flexibility (tube hybrid, solid state, and all these tubes) it might cause me to try out more headphones.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I just cannot decide. I was set on the Gustard until I learned that the Lyr 2 lets you choose on the fly between full solid state operation and tube hybrid operation.


Not sure its "on the fly" unless I missed something. You can swap out for their new LSST tubes but not sure how the LYR would react getting its tube yanked and replaced on the fly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Not sure its "on the fly" unless I missed something. You can swap out for their new LSST tubes but not sure how the LYR would react getting its tube yanked and replaced on the fly.


On the fly meaning when the unit is off of course, just that there's no disassembly involved. Replacing opamps on the other hand involves disassembly, even tube replacement in my Tubemagic D1 involves opening it up.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On the fly meaning when the unit is off of course, just that there's no disassembly involved.


Gotcha.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I keep going back and fourth between the Gustard DAC-X12 + H10 vs the Schiit Bifrost Uber + Schiit Lyr 2 (LISST + tubes) for my next upgrade (along with the HiFiMan HE-560). I just cannot decide. I was set on the Gustard until I learned that the Lyr 2 lets you choose on the fly between full solid state operation and tube hybrid operation.
> 
> The Schiit has better flexibility and preamp functionality which I'd use occasionally. Both have somewhat customizable amp sound; I can roll opamps with the H10, and tubes or "solid state tubes" for the Lyr 2. The Gustards have some 85c rated Chinese capacitors in them, I doubt the Schiit does.
> 
> The amps have been compared, and they are said to be on the same level. I've never found a comparison between the DACs. I'm sure I'll be more than satisfied with either one, but still this is killing me.


I have never heard the Gustard, but I have heard the bifrost.

The bifrost is ok, but it is over priced. A lot.

The sound quality is on par with most 300 dollar dacs even with the uber upgrade.

If you were to compare the 130 dollar odac to the bifrost, you will be both surprised and disappointed.

I would honestly recommend the jolida glass dac 3. I know I have beat this horse to death, but you and everyone else on this forum REALLY needs to check it out.

As for amp, the lyr 2 with the SS tubes sounds very much like the burnson soloist.

If you want a tube headphone amp, then get the antique sound labs MG Head DT OTL MKIII Headphone Amplifier.

http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

If you want a solid state amp, get the soloist. Or the H10 (again, I have heard no gustard stuff)

Also, make damn sure you listen to the HE-560s before you buy.

I found them to be very lifeless compared to the LCD2.


----------



## boredgunner

I've heard the HE-560 which is why I've chosen it. I've heard good things about that tube DAC you mentioned, although I'm not sure if I want a tube DAC. Weird how that works; most of us don't consider a tube DAC but we have no problems considering a tube amp, Too bad I won't get to audition any of this gear though.

That amp is very interesting... although I wasn't considering all tube amps. I don't know if any in this price range have enough power for the low efficiency HE-560.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Guys, a lot of you have come forward with advice and I could not be more grateful.

Now, a lot of you are recommending getting a better/costlier headphone than spending on a pricey amplifier and DAC setup. However, here's why I would beg to differ - (correct me if I'm wrong in doing so, but) I'm treating the DAC+amp setup like an octa-core 5960X+motherboard+32GB DDR4 RAM setup which, in terms of gaming, will last a superbly long time (5 years is a decent assumption), and I'm treating the headphones like a GPU, which most likely requires and will be changed much more often than anything else in the system.

So, I aim to get a top dog DAC and a top dog amp (within a certain price, obviously) and pair it with a moderately priced (say, $1000) headphones. When I want better/different audio quality in the future, I'll just switch out the headphones with a better one, and hopefully have no problem running them because of my already powerful DAC+amp setup.

Yes, I'm thinking a bit long term here. Which is why I feel a Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 to be a very prospective setup that I can pair with an LCD-2 for the time being.

I apologize for the long post, but if you feel I should do things differently, I would really like to know the reason. So do tell. I always welcome varying perspectives in order to know my options and take the best decision.

Thank you.

EDIT: I absolutely DO NOT have the luxury to audition amps/headphones since they're not locally available to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've heard the HE-560 which is why I've chosen it. I've heard good things about that tube DAC you mentioned, although I'm not sure if I want a tube DAC. Weird how that works; most of us don't consider a tube DAC but we have no problems considering a tube amp, Too bad I won't get to audition any of this gear though.


Ahhhhhhhh but wait there is more.

That amp can actually switch from being a transformer coupled amp to otl and vice versa.

So no matter what headphone you buy now or ever, it will work with the amp.

The thing about the jolida is that the dac is like 97% dac and 3 percent tube.

So the dac simply sounds like a stupid good dac. The tube just allows for very fine adjustments.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ahhhhhhhh but wait there is more.
> 
> That amp can actually switch from being a transformer coupled amp to otl and vice versa.
> 
> So no matter what headphone you buy now or ever, it will work with the amp.
> 
> The thing about the jolida is that the dac is like 97% dac and 3 percent tube.
> 
> So the dac simply sounds like a stupid good dac. The tube just allows for very fine adjustments.


Yeah I edited my post. That's what makes that amp so interesting. I like the isolated power supply too, not many $600 amps have that. I can't find any power output specs though. The HE-560 has quite low impedance and efficiency.

So you like that DAC a lot more than the Bifrost Uber? Are the stock tubes worth a damn? I care most about transparency and detail retrieval from a DAC, and sound staging and imaging are important to me too.

Also if you want to see more of the Gustard X12 and H10:

http://soundex.ru/?app=forums&module=forums&controller=topic&id=41414

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/blogs/rjm/1214-gustard-h10-headphone-amplifier.html

The H10 seems to be based on the Violectric HPA-V200.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, a lot of you have come forward with advice and I could not be more grateful.
> 
> Now, a lot of you are recommending getting a better/costlier headphone than spending on a pricey amplifier and DAC setup. However, here's why I would beg to differ - (correct me if I'm wrong in doing so, but) I'm treating the DAC+amp setup like an octa-core 5960X+motherboard+32GB DDR4 RAM setup which, in terms of gaming, will last a superbly long time (5 years is a decent assumption), and I'm treating the headphones like a GPU, which most likely requires and will be changed much more often than anything else in the system.
> 
> So, I aim to get a top dog DAC and a top dog amp (within a certain price, obviously) and pair it with a moderately priced (say, $1000) headphones. When I want better/different audio quality in the future, I'll just switch out the headphones with a better one, and hopefully have no problem running them because of my already powerful DAC+amp setup.
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking a bit long term here. Which is why I feel a Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 to be a very prospective setup that I can pair with an LCD-2 for the time being.
> 
> I apologize for the long post, but if you feel I should do things differently, I would really like to know the reason. So do tell. I always welcome varying perspectives in order to know my options and take the best decision.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I absolutely DO NOT have the luxury to audition amps/headphones since they're not locally available to me.


You do have a point. The DAC and amp make for the platform, and a versatile, good platform is good to have.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I edited my post. That's what makes that amp so interesting. I like the isolated power supply too, not many $600 amps have that. I can't find any power output specs though. The HE-560 has quite low impedance and efficiency.
> 
> So you like that DAC a lot more than the Bifrost Uber? Are the stock tubes worth a damn? I care most about transparency and detail retrieval from a DAC, and sound staging and imaging are important to me too.
> You do have a point. The DAC and amp make for the platform, and a versatile, good platform is good to have.


The output power is pretty damn high. I know for a fact it powers the LCD2s, LCD3s, HE-500s, and HE-6.

My friend has a couple. He is pretty swamped with classes, but I will see if he can not measure the output power.

And yes, the jolida is far better than the Bifrost IMO.

The tubes really are not going to change the sound stage unless you put in broken tubes. The tubes are only going to change the tonality.

Ok so think of it this way. A dac has two parts. A dac stage and a output stage.

So the dac stage that controls the clarity and all that jazz is pure solid state and sounds really nice.

The output stage (in this case) just has like a tube buffer basically. It just allows you to tweak the sound to your taste.

Its a cool and fun feature, but it is not dark magic that will make or break your audio experience.

The big thing you need to focus on is the quality of the dac.

The other dac I would recommend is the parasound Z dac, but it has been discontinued.

It too sounded better than the bifrost for 300 bucks.

You could always try looking for a used audio note dac 2 or something...........buuuuuuuuuuuut good luck finding one.


----------



## boredgunner

Thanks. I am leaning toward the Jolida now, it's currently the DAC at the top of my list. After all that's a very proven company-in the speaker amp and preamp realm at that. Not many headphone users seem to have used it but the reviews I have seen are very promising.

If that Head DT amp can run the HE-6 to any sort of respectable degree then it can indeed handle the HE-560. I suppose that's not terribly surprising, since I've read only favorable remarks about the HE-560 + Woo Audio WA7 which isn't a particularly powerful amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks. I am leaning toward the Jolida now, it's currently the DAC at the top of my list. After all that's a very proven company-in the speaker amp and preamp realm at that. Not many headphone users seem to have used it but the reviews I have seen are very promising.
> 
> If that Head DT amp can run the HE-6 to any sort of respectable degree then it can indeed handle the HE-560. I suppose that's not terribly surprising, since I've read only favorable remarks about the HE-560 + Woo Audio WA7 which isn't a particularly powerful amp.


Lemme ask out of curiosity.

I just recently tried the HE-560s on a fairly decent amp (not great, but...okayish).

I found them to be completely sterile sounding compared to the LCD2s.

You say you have tried the LCD2s, but what about the 560s made you choose them instead?

Am I missing something with the HE-560s?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lemme ask out of curiosity.
> 
> I just recently tried the HE-560s on a fairly decent amp (not great, but...okayish).
> 
> I found them to be completely sterile sounding compared to the LCD2s.
> 
> You say you have tried the LCD2s, but what about the 560s made you choose them instead?
> 
> Am I missing something with the HE-560s?


I never tried the LCD-2. I've tried the LCD-3, LCD-X, and EL-8 both open and closed. I prefer a more neutral, open, and airy sound to the warm, laid back LCD-3 sound (the LCD-2 is supposed to be very similar). I like more treble presence than the LCD-3 and EL-8 offer (though my memory on the EL-8 is fuzzy).

I may very well get an LCD-2 in the future though, just for contrast. And maybe a Beyer T1, keeping only the headphone(s) I prefer out of the three.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I never tried the LCD-2. I've tried the LCD-3, LCD-X, and EL-8 both open and closed. I prefer a more neutral, open, and airy sound to the warm, laid back LCD-3 sound (the LCD-2 is supposed to be very similar). I like more treble presence than the LCD-3 and EL-8 offer (though my memory on the EL-8 is fuzzy).
> 
> I may very well get an LCD-2 in the future though, just for contrast. And maybe a Beyer T1, keeping only the headphone(s) I prefer out of the three.


what kind of music do you listen to?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-digital-analog-converter-in-original-box-excellent-condition-/252071929718?hash=item3ab0a86776

Hey guys, if anyone is looking for a dac, this is the one to get.

This is one of the best dacs you can buy for less than 5 grand.

If you are looking to invest some fairly serious money and get a piece of audio gear that will last you your whole life, you are looking at it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lemme ask out of curiosity.
> 
> I just recently tried the HE-560s on a fairly decent amp (not great, but...okayish).
> 
> I found them to be completely sterile sounding compared to the LCD2s.
> 
> You say you have tried the LCD2s, but what about the 560s made you choose them instead?
> 
> Am I missing something with the HE-560s?


The 560's sound really stuffy and boring until you open the grills up. I fully believe that the HE-560 with an open grill mod sounds much better in tonality, naturalness and spaciousness than the LCD-2. By a large margin.

That doesn't explain what he liked about them though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> what kind of music do you listen to?


Mostly acoustic especially from soundtracks, but also some acoustic rock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-digital-analog-converter-in-original-box-excellent-condition-/252071929718?hash=item3ab0a86776
> 
> Hey guys, if anyone is looking for a dac, this is the one to get.
> 
> This is one of the best dacs you can buy for less than 5 grand.
> 
> If you are looking to invest some fairly serious money and get a piece of audio gear that will last you your whole life, you are looking at it.


Too bad that seller couldn't wait until January. I'd pick one up then. It would probably end up being my end game DAC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, a lot of you have come forward with advice and I could not be more grateful.
> 
> Now, a lot of you are recommending getting a better/costlier headphone than spending on a pricey amplifier and DAC setup. However, here's why I would beg to differ - (correct me if I'm wrong in doing so, but) I'm treating the DAC+amp setup like an octa-core 5960X+motherboard+32GB DDR4 RAM setup which, in terms of gaming, will last a superbly long time (5 years is a decent assumption), and I'm treating the headphones like a GPU, which most likely requires and will be changed much more often than anything else in the system.
> 
> So, I aim to get a top dog DAC and a top dog amp (within a certain price, obviously) and pair it with a moderately priced (say, $1000) headphones. When I want better/different audio quality in the future, I'll just switch out the headphones with a better one, and hopefully have no problem running them because of my already powerful DAC+amp setup.
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking a bit long term here. Which is why I feel a Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 to be a very prospective setup that I can pair with an LCD-2 for the time being.
> 
> I apologize for the long post, but if you feel I should do things differently, I would really like to know the reason. So do tell. I always welcome varying perspectives in order to know my options and take the best decision.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I absolutely DO NOT have the luxury to audition amps/headphones since they're not locally available to me.


I understand your logic, but in my humble opinion, that is essentially putting the cart in front of the horse. The reason I believe this is because it is a lot easier to match your desired sound through headphones as opposed to amplifiers and even more so, DAC's. Headphones differ from one to the other far more drastically and abundantly than amps and DAC's. It is much easier to get the headphones closest matching what you are looking for and then decide on the character of the amp you are looking for; do you want to distort the sound via tubes, do you need more clarity, do you need more bass? Outside of EQ, amps are the best way to tweak your sound. In my opinion, an amplifier exists to synergies with the headphones that you have. Some pairings just sound better than others to certain people and worse to others. Then we arrive at the DAC. To put it bluntly, with casual listening, you would be hard pressed to notice the subtle differences between a $100 to $200 to $500 DAC's, with the exception being DAC's that purposely distort frequencies to achieve a desired effect. Do those differences exist? Absolutely. If you immerse yourself in your music, you will notice on favorite songs subtle to extremely subtle differences, like listening to two different people sing. So my suggestion for DAC's will always be, buy what you prefer or need in relation to your headphones and whatever amp you paired it with.

Here is an example:

1. I buy an LCD-2, because I love great but not overwhelming mid bass, deep and extensive sub-bass, lush midrange, and rolled trebles.
2. Once I listened to my LCD-2 with my previous Lyr and ODAC, I decided that I wanted more clarity, detail, and punch, so I got a Burson Soloist.
3. Once I put all of that together, I decided I wanted a higher quality DAC and looked for one that would not add color into my existing setup and bought a PeachTree DAC-ITx for a great deal.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, a lot of you have come forward with advice and I could not be more grateful.
> 
> Now, a lot of you are recommending getting a better/costlier headphone than spending on a pricey amplifier and DAC setup. However, here's why I would beg to differ - (correct me if I'm wrong in doing so, but) I'm treating the DAC+amp setup like an octa-core 5960X+motherboard+32GB DDR4 RAM setup which, in terms of gaming, will last a superbly long time (5 years is a decent assumption), and I'm treating the headphones like a GPU, which most likely requires and will be changed much more often than anything else in the system.
> 
> So, I aim to get a top dog DAC and a top dog amp (within a certain price, obviously) and pair it with a moderately priced (say, $1000) headphones. When I want better/different audio quality in the future, I'll just switch out the headphones with a better one, and hopefully have no problem running them because of my already powerful DAC+amp setup.
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking a bit long term here. Which is why I feel a Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 to be a very prospective setup that I can pair with an LCD-2 for the time being.
> 
> I apologize for the long post, but if you feel I should do things differently, I would really like to know the reason. So do tell. I always welcome varying perspectives in order to know my options and take the best decision.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I absolutely DO NOT have the luxury to audition amps/headphones since they're not locally available to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I understand your logic, but in my humble opinion, that is essentially putting the cart in front of the horse. The reason I believe this is because it is a lot easier to match your desired sound through headphones as opposed to amplifiers and even more so, DAC's. Headphones differ from one to the other far more drastically and abundantly than amps and DAC's. It is much easier to get the headphones closest matching what you are looking for and then decide on the character of the amp you are looking for; do you want to distort the sound via tubes, do you need more clarity, do you need more bass? Outside of EQ, amps are the best way to tweak your sound. In my opinion, an amplifier exists to synergies with the headphones that you have. Some pairings just sound better than others to certain people and worse to others. Then we arrive at the DAC. To put it bluntly, with casual listening, you would be hard pressed to notice the subtle differences between a $100 to $200 to $500 DAC's, with the exception being DAC's that purposely distort frequencies to achieve a desired effect. Do those differences exist? Absolutely. If you immerse yourself in your music, you will notice on favorite songs subtle to extremely subtle differences, like listening to two different people sing. So my suggestion for DAC's will always be, buy what you prefer or need in relation to your headphones and whatever amp you paired it with.
> 
> Here is an example:
> 
> 1. I buy an LCD-2, because I love great but not overwhelming mid bass, deep and extensive sub-bass, lush midrange, and rolled trebles.
> 2. Once I listened to my LCD-2 with my previous Lyr and ODAC, I decided that I wanted more clarity, detail, and punch, so I got a Burson Soloist.
> 3. Once I put all of that together, I decided I wanted a higher quality DAC and looked for one that would not add color into my existing setup and bought a PeachTree DAC-ITx for a great deal.


Great counter-point to the argument there.

IMO, I could see a DAC being the part you'd want to future proof. Not a whole lot outside of mostly mundane features happens to DACs throughout the years. I think as long as you get features like multiple inputs and just a good chip in general, you'd be set for quite some time...until potential failure. But I agree an amp is not something I'd want to 'future-proof'. Sure it'll be able to handle multiple headphones, but you may end up with a headphone down the line that just doesn't respond well with your particular choice, or may not have the right efficiency for it.

It's good logic, but it's only partially ok to really apply it to the world of audio, because as you can see, it's a very finicky thing.


----------



## friend'scatdied

DACs have been pretty good for decades.

I used to use my $1100 JH13s out of a used $20 first-gen iPod shuffle.

I paired $1500-6000 headphones with barely more than $1k in upstream and that kept me out of this thread for more than a year. Even now I'm not looking to change anything.

I've had some side discussions with folks at meets with megabuck setups and have found them to actually be generally sympathetic to the idea that upstream setups in the several hundred dollar range need nothing. Blow your load on the headphones.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> DACs have been pretty good for decades.
> 
> I used to use my $1100 JH13s out of a used $20 first-gen iPod shuffle.
> 
> I paired $1500-6000 headphones with barely more than $1k in upstream and that kept me out of this thread for more than a year. Even now I'm not looking to change anything.
> 
> I've had some side discussions with folks at meets with megabuck setups and have found them to actually be generally sympathetic to the idea that upstream setups in the several hundred dollar range need nothing. Blow your load on the headphones.


I have a host of great cans - K812, HD800, HD700, GS1000i, PS1000, AH-D7000, Alpha Dog, etc - so I thought I'd get a Gustard H10 + X12 stack as my main audio rig to enjoy those cans. Man, I was severely criticized by a couple of guys in the local audio sub-forum for going 'cheap', saying that since I have TOTL cans, my amp/DAC combo/stack should commensurate with those cans. I was thinking, "Jeez, I ponied up about 900USD for the Gustard stack and still they were saying it wasn't enough". Then, on a purely impulsive move, I'd grabbed an OPPO HA-1, this wasn't due to the criticism I'd gotten, it's more to do with my having a few rigs, so two or three audio listening 'stations' was desirable to me. Funny thing was, a couple of guys in the audio sub-forum have commented that I'd finally gotten a DAC worthy of those cans.







The Gustard stack makes for an excellent listening experience already, but IF having the OPPO means that those guys would finally get off my back about my source....I'm fine with that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have a host of great cans - K812, HD800, HD700, GS1000i, PS1000, AH-D7000, Alpha Dog, etc - so I thought I'd get a Gustard H10 + X12 stack as my main audio rig to enjoy those cans. Man, I was severely criticized by a couple of guys in the local audio sub-forum for going 'cheap', saying that since I have TOTL cans, my amp/DAC combo/stack should commensurate with those cans. I was thinking, "Jeez, I ponied up about 900USD for the Gustard stack and still they were saying it wasn't enough". Then, on a purely impulsive move, I'd grabbed an OPPO HA-1, this wasn't due to the criticism I'd gotten, it's more to do with my having a few rigs, so two or three audio listening 'stations' was desirable to me. Funny thing was, a couple of guys in the audio sub-forum have commented that I'd finally gotten a DAC worthy of those cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gustard stack makes for an excellent listening experience already, but IF having the OPPO means that those guys would finally get off my back about my source....I'm fine with that.


Comparison between K812 and HD 800 please? I always wondered how these two compared.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> DACs have been pretty good for decades.
> 
> I used to use my $1100 JH13s out of a used $20 first-gen iPod shuffle.
> 
> I paired $1500-6000 headphones with barely more than $1k in upstream and that kept me out of this thread for more than a year. Even now I'm not looking to change anything.
> 
> I've had some side discussions with folks at meets with megabuck setups and have found them to actually be generally sympathetic to the idea that upstream setups in the several hundred dollar range need nothing. Blow your load on the headphones.


You just reminded me that I own an iPod Shuffle lol. They're pretty decent sounding little devices, actually. And the only thing I could see myself doing would be to get the USB component to my Bifrost. An amp, sure, but DAC....nah.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have a host of great cans - K812, HD800, HD700, GS1000i, PS1000, AH-D7000, Alpha Dog, etc - so I thought I'd get a Gustard H10 + X12 stack as my main audio rig to enjoy those cans. Man, I was severely criticized by a couple of guys in the local audio sub-forum for going 'cheap', saying that since I have TOTL cans, my amp/DAC combo/stack should commensurate with those cans. I was thinking, "Jeez, I ponied up about 900USD for the Gustard stack and still they were saying it wasn't enough". Then, on a purely impulsive move, I'd grabbed an OPPO HA-1, this wasn't due to the criticism I'd gotten, it's more to do with my having a few rigs, so two or three audio listening 'stations' was desirable to me. Funny thing was, a couple of guys in the audio sub-forum have commented that I'd finally gotten a DAC worthy of those cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gustard stack makes for an excellent listening experience already, but IF having the OPPO means that those guys would finally get off my back about my source....I'm fine with that.


I set up my electrostatic system powred by a $650 Stax amp next to one powered by a $2500 Kevin Gilmore electrostatic amp.

I and the owner of the KG setup both agreed that my arrangement needed no changes. This was at a large meet with several setups costing upwards of $10,000.

It's one of he reasons why I don't care about online criticism. A couple of more pompous individuals snubbed my setup just on seeing the upstream, but I'd have no interest in engaging those kinds of people in conversation anyway.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Guys, a lot of you have come forward with advice and I could not be more grateful.
> 
> Now, a lot of you are recommending getting a better/costlier headphone than spending on a pricey amplifier and DAC setup. However, here's why I would beg to differ - (correct me if I'm wrong in doing so, but) I'm treating the DAC+amp setup like an octa-core 5960X+motherboard+32GB DDR4 RAM setup which, in terms of gaming, will last a superbly long time (5 years is a decent assumption), and I'm treating the headphones like a GPU, which most likely requires and will be changed much more often than anything else in the system.
> 
> So, I aim to get a top dog DAC and a top dog amp (within a certain price, obviously) and pair it with a moderately priced (say, $1000) headphones. When I want better/different audio quality in the future, I'll just switch out the headphones with a better one, and hopefully have no problem running them because of my already powerful DAC+amp setup.
> 
> Yes, I'm thinking a bit long term here. Which is why I feel a Gungnir+Mjolnir 2 to be a very prospective setup that I can pair with an LCD-2 for the time being.
> 
> I apologize for the long post, but if you feel I should do things differently, I would really like to know the reason. So do tell. I always welcome varying perspectives in order to know my options and take the best decision.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> EDIT: I absolutely DO NOT have the luxury to audition amps/headphones since they're not locally available to me.


Nope. That only works if you are dead certain you know what you want, and the only way that happens is if you audition audio gear.

So you are kind of stuck in a catch 22.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I set up my electrostatic system powred by a $650 Stax amp next to one powered by a $2500 Kevin Gilmore electrostatic amp.
> 
> I and the owner of the KG setup both agreed that my arrangement needed no changes. This was at a large meet with several setups costing upwards of $10,000.
> 
> It's one of he reasons why I don't care about online criticism. A couple of more pompous individuals snubbed my setup just on seeing the upstream, but I'd have no interest in engaging those kinds of people in conversation anyway.


Welllllllllllllllll what KG setup was it? Some of the KG stuff is not all that great, and some of the stax amps are actually really good.

Sooooooo I would not put too much stock into that experience.


----------



## boredgunner

All of a sudden the Beyerdynamic T1 got really cheap. Preparing for the release of the new version?

http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-T1-Audiophile-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B0031RD3YY

http://www.focuscamera.com/beyerdynamic-t1-audiophile-stereo-headphones.html

I hope it stays in this price range next year, although I'm not holding my breath. Hell of a deal for something that goes toe to toe with the Sennheiser HD 800.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> All of a sudden the Beyerdynamic T1 got really cheap. Preparing for the release of the new version?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-T1-Audiophile-Stereo-Headphone/dp/B0031RD3YY
> 
> http://www.focuscamera.com/beyerdynamic-t1-audiophile-stereo-headphones.html
> 
> I hope it stays in this price range next year, although I'm not holding my breath. Hell of a deal for something that goes toe to toe with the Sennheiser HD 800.


It really doesn't.

The T1 and the HD800 are very different.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It really doesn't.
> 
> The T1 and the HD800 are very different.


They go toe to toe as far as sound quality goes (detail and transparency). Both are also quite neutral headphones, but other than this yes they have a different sound presentation. But I can never say one is flat out better than the other, and when the price difference is this much it's a steal.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They go toe to toe as far as sound quality goes (detail and transparency). Both are also quite neutral headphones, but other than this yes they have a different sound presentation. But I can never say one is flat out better than the other, and when the price difference is this much it's a steal.


Play norah jones with both of them.

You will notice that the bass is more present on the T1s, but the T1s are not nearly as smooth as the HD800s.

Lemme ask.

Since you are really focused on detail and transparency, what is your thought on electrostatic headphones?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welllllllllllllllll what KG setup was it? Some of the KG stuff is not all that great, and some of the stax amps are actually really good.
> 
> Sooooooo I would not put too much stock into that experience.


We actually discussed our experience _after_ we sampled the rest of the electrostatic stuff there. But I would tend to agree that the SRM-717 is pretty decent and the KGSSHV is overrated, but comparisons extended to Headamp and Cavalli-driven systems.

In any case, that would be missing the point: a small smart investment can produce a better result than throwing money into the problem.

I mean no offense when I say that I can hardly trust your ES experiences, since your favorite electrostat is the HE60 and you hated the SR-Omega.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Play norah jones with both of them.
> 
> You will notice that the bass is more present on the T1s, but the T1s are not nearly as smooth as the HD800s.
> 
> Lemme ask.
> 
> Since you are really focused on detail and transparency, what is your thought on electrostatic headphones?


Your impressions of the two are like mine then. HD 800 smoother, T1 bassier and well... less smooth. Just like the HD 600 having a smoother sound than the DT 880, although the difference is more drastic there.

I think electrostats are the holy grail of all headphones. I won't stop upgrading until I own a Stax SR-009, a Headamp Blue Hawaii SE or something just about as good, and an end game DAC. The SR-009 is by far the best headphone I've ever heard and the SR-007Mk1 is number two. They really do sound so much more transparent and realistic to me than any dynamic or planar. The SR-009 pumps out that transparent sound so effortlessly too. It's almost like there is no headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> We actually discussed our experience _after_ we sampled the rest of the electrostatic stuff there. But I would tend to agree that the SRM-717 is pretty decent and the KGSSHV is overrated, but comparisons extended to Headamp and Cavalli-driven systems.
> 
> In any case, that would be missing the point: a small smart investment can produce a better result than throwing money into the problem.
> 
> I mean no offense when I say that I can hardly trust your ES experiences, since your favorite electrostat is the HE60 and you hated the SR-Omega.


**** lol.

You know damn well I did not hate the omega. I did not like it as much and I have only heard 1 pair of headphones twice that was kept up in god knows what sort of condition.

And you would still be using your crappy audio technica W1000X if it weren't for me and our arguments.

Soooooooooo shhhhhhhh no more crap from you lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Your impressions of the two are like mine then. HD 800 smoother, T1 bassier and well... less smooth. Just like the HD 600 having a smoother sound than the DT 880, although the difference is more drastic there.
> 
> I think electrostats are the holy grail of all headphones. I won't stop upgrading until I own a Stax SR-009, a Headamp Blue Hawaii SE or something just about as good, and an end game DAC. The SR-009 is by far the best headphone I've ever heard and the SR-007Mk1 is number two. They really do sound so much more transparent and realistic to me than any dynamic or planar. The SR-009 pumps out that transparent sound so effortlessly too. It's almost like there is no headphone.


Honestly then, just scrap the idea of getting hifiman and when january comes hunt down a good stax tube amp on head-fi (the really nice stax tube amps IMO sound more natural that the blue hawaii. Actually a lot of people do not like the blue hawaii after hearing the harder to find stax amps)

Then go find some stax 404-LEs.

Yeah they look ugly blah blah blah but they are in my top ten for best sounding headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly then, just scrap the idea of getting hifiman and when january comes hunt down a good stax tube amp on head-fi (the really nice stax tube amps IMO sound more natural that the blue hawaii. Actually a lot of people do not like the blue hawaii after hearing the harder to find stax amps)
> 
> Then go find some stax 404-LEs.
> 
> Yeah they look ugly blah blah blah but they are in my top ten for best sounding headphones.


Oh I don't care about how headphones look. But I won't spend big money on something I can't audition, and I'm weary of buying old discontinued gear (although I'd make an exception for certain things).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh I don't care about how headphones look. But I won't spend big money on something I can't audition, and I'm weary of buying old discontinued gear (although I'd make an exception for certain things).


Well look up head-fi meets in your area. Every time I have gone to one, someone has older stax gear.

You could also get a stax energizer for like 50 bucks and some cheaper used 404s and play around a bit.

How about this. If you tell me what state you live in, or what quadrant of the US you live in, I will ask the store I go to who the stax dealer is in your area, and then you can go test stax amps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well look up head-fi meets in your area. Every time I have gone to one, someone has older stax gear.
> 
> You could also get a stax energizer for like 50 bucks and some cheaper used 404s and play around a bit.
> 
> How about this. If you tell me what state you live in, or what quadrant of the US you live in, I will ask the store I go to who the stax dealer is in your area, and then you can go test stax amps.


I'm in New York City. I've auditioned stuff at the local Stereo Exchange but I don't think they carry Stax. I appreciate the effort, if I end up with a nice Stax rig for a similar price then that could be amazing. I could get an SR-507 although I've read that it's really closed-in sounding.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm in New York City. I've auditioned stuff at the local Stereo Exchange but I don't think they carry Stax. I appreciate the effort, if I end up with a nice Stax rig for a similar price then that could be amazing. I could get an SR-507 although I've read that it's really closed-in sounding.


Yeah no. The new stax stuff with the exception of special edition and other fancy models do not sound all that great.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/779700/official-nyc-area-regional-fall-meet-november-14th-2015-stamford-sheraton

Here you go.

The guy from head amp has a bunch of stax gear and the woo audio people also have the 404-LEs and a pretty nice electrostatic amp.

Depending on how the next few weeks go, I may go to this one.

I have been meaning to see NYC now that I have my miata.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah no. The new stax stuff with the exception of special edition and other fancy models do not sound all that great.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/779700/official-nyc-area-regional-fall-meet-november-14th-2015-stamford-sheraton
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> The guy from head amp has a bunch of stax gear and the woo audio people also have the 404-LEs and a pretty nice electrostatic amp.
> 
> Depending on how the next few weeks go, I may go to this one.
> 
> I have been meaning to see NYC now that I have my miata.


That meeting happens every year but it's deceptive. It's in Connecticut. I wish they'd stop calling it that.

I do attend the New York Audio Show although it is way too far this year. Plus they never have older Stax stuff, just the SR-007 and SR-009 which I've heard already and can't afford any time soon. I did listen to the Koss ESP-950 on a Stax amp (either the SRM-006tS or SRM-727II but I can't remember which) and was impressed by the transparency for the price, but it had an extremely closed in sound which seems to be common among sub $1000 electrostats.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That meeting happens every year but it's deceptive. It's in Connecticut. I wish they'd stop calling it that.
> 
> I do attend the New York Audio Show although it is way too far this year. Plus they never have older Stax stuff, just the SR-007 and SR-009 which I've heard already and can't afford any time soon. I did listen to the Koss ESP-950 on a Stax amp (either the SRM-006tS or SRM-727II but I can't remember which) and was impressed by the transparency for the price, but it had an extremely closed in sound which seems to be common among sub $1000 electrostats.


No no, you gotta call the people up.

You gotta be proactive and be like X X and X is what I wanna hear. Otherwise they are not going to bring anything.

Jason from head amp in particular is notorious for basically bringing next to nothing unless you specifically say something.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, you gotta call the people up.
> 
> You gotta be proactive and be like X X and X is what I wanna hear. Otherwise they are not going to bring anything.
> 
> Jason from head amp in particular is notorious for basically bringing next to nothing unless you specifically say something.


Hmm, I will give that a try next time. I don't think I'll be able to make it to the NY Audio Show this year. It's like a 4 hour drive from me and I don't own a car. Everybody I know is too lazy to drive down there and I can't blame them. Usually they host it in the city which is how I attended last year's.


----------



## Blze001

Ever just buy something on a whim and hope it works out? I rolled the dice on a pair of Symphonized Wraith 2.0 headphones off Amazon for $40. Didn't have super-high expectations, but they're surprisingly good cans. I mean, my two AKG ones are clearly a few steps above, but these knock them out of the park in the bass department (not surprising, AKG isn't a bassy brand). I'm happy, and my new go-to bass testing song hits pretty hard. (X-Rated by Excision ft Messinian. Yes I got it from Tales from the Borderlands, Bossnova was awesome.)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Ever just buy something on a whim and hope it works out? I rolled the dice on a pair of Symphonized Wraith 2.0 headphones off Amazon for $40. Didn't have super-high expectations, but they're surprisingly good cans. I mean, my two AKG ones are clearly a few steps above, but these knock them out of the park in the bass department (not surprising, AKG isn't a bassy brand). I'm happy, and my new go-to bass testing song hits pretty hard. (X-Rated by Excision ft Messinian. Yes I got it from Tales from the Borderlands, Bossnova was awesome.)


Well it wasn't exactly big investment haha. Interesting. So it has more bass than the Q701 but I would think that the quality and extension of the Q701 bass is better? I do plan to get the K7xx once it's available again, but I think it's safe to say I'll be missing out on some of the lower frequencies compared to my DT 880.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Ever just buy something on a whim and hope it works out? I rolled the dice on a pair of Symphonized Wraith 2.0 headphones off Amazon for $40. Didn't have super-high expectations, but they're surprisingly good cans. I mean, my two AKG ones are clearly a few steps above, but these knock them out of the park in the bass department (not surprising, AKG isn't a bassy brand). I'm happy, and my new go-to bass testing song hits pretty hard. (X-Rated by Excision ft Messinian. Yes I got it from Tales from the Borderlands, Bossnova was awesome.)


My friend was doing a film and the headphones he was using to monitor the sound died.

We ended up going to guitar center and got some sennheiser HD201s for like 25-30 bucks.

They actually sounded surprisingly good.

So yeah unicorns do exist, you just gotta be willing to find them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly then, just scrap the idea of getting hifiman and when january comes hunt down a good stax tube amp on head-fi (the really nice stax tube amps IMO sound more natural that the blue hawaii. Actually a lot of people do not like the blue hawaii after hearing the harder to find stax amps)
> 
> Then go find some stax 404-LEs.
> 
> Yeah they look ugly blah blah blah but they are in my top ten for best sounding headphones.


What were the Stax we heard at the meet? The 007 and 009 right? I remember those being the only headphones (outside of K1000) that I felt I would ever 'upgrade' too. They were on a whole different level of sound. If it helps, the one I liked had really soft leather ear pads







.

EDIT: After looking, I think it was the 007 MK2.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well it wasn't exactly big investment haha. Interesting. So it has more bass than the Q701 but I would think that the quality and extension of the Q701 bass is better? I do plan to get the K7xx once it's available again, but I think it's safe to say I'll be missing out on some of the lower frequencies compared to my DT 880.


Oh yeah, there's more bass, but it's far less controlled. These are pretty much only good for rap, dubstep and other genres where you just want max wubs. For genres like rock and such, the Q701s and K550s win hands down.

That said, I had a spare set of Brainwavz HM5 pads I briefly used on my X12 headset. I removed the small foam disk when I installed them and now I'd say these could challenge some of Sennheiser's budget offerings.


----------



## Im Batman

Hey guys, just wondering what your thoughts were on Spotify.

I have a DT990 and AD700x paired with a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 stack but I'm wondering if I should be spending my money on better music rather than hardware seeing as the source I'm using is Spotify Premium? Basically, at what point will the source matter more than the audio equipment?

Also, would anyone have a recommendation for a headphone with good low bass? I'm not a fan of EQ'ing.

I listen to a bit of everything, I'm also not sure how much I would want to spend but less than $1000.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, if you want low bass, you pretty much want a pair of close back cans.....like the Shure 1540 perhaps, or the upcoming Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro which has a more controlled bass with less sparkling treble (compared to previous Beyerdynamic cans). For open back, there's always Philips Fidelio X2, or Fostex TH600 (despite appearing close back, I'd say it's semi-close, or is it semi-open....guess it depends on whether you're glass half empty or half full guy)


----------



## Im Batman

Thanks HL2 I'll do some research on those. I think I want a pair of closed back headphones this time around.

Haha I never realised it was so hard to get everything you want out of one pair.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering what your thoughts were on Spotify.
> 
> I have a DT990 and AD700x paired with a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 stack but I'm wondering if I should be spending my money on better music rather than hardware seeing as the source I'm using is Spotify Premium? Basically, at what point will the source matter more than the audio equipment?
> 
> Also, would anyone have a recommendation for a headphone with good low bass? I'm not a fan of EQ'ing.
> 
> I listen to a bit of everything, I'm also not sure how much I would want to spend but less than $1000.


Spotify is excellent. Just set your streaming and download quality to Excellent and you're looking at 256-320kbps music. I've noticed rare cases where I could notice a Spotify track will sound different than my CD version, but it's more of something that went wrong in the stream or their 'copy' of the track. Stuff like some weird distortion or crackle. But that's happened all of twice to me.

I'm very biased, though....I love the hell out of Spotify lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What were the Stax we heard at the meet? The 007 and 009 right? I remember those being the only headphones (outside of K1000) that I felt I would ever 'upgrade' too. They were on a whole different level of sound. If it helps, the one I liked had really soft leather ear pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: After looking, I think it was the 007 MK2.


correct. Also there was a lambda there, but I am not sure you listened to it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> correct. Also there was a lambda there, but I am not sure you listened to it.


Awesome. Now to budget around $3k for a pair and an amp to pair with them







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering what your thoughts were on Spotify.
> 
> I have a DT990 and AD700x paired with a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 stack but I'm wondering if I should be spending my money on better music rather than hardware seeing as the source I'm using is Spotify Premium? Basically, at what point will the source matter more than the audio equipment?
> 
> Also, would anyone have a recommendation for a headphone with good low bass? I'm not a fan of EQ'ing.
> 
> I listen to a bit of everything, I'm also not sure how much I would want to spend but less than $1000.


Depends on what you listen to.

I like a lot of classic rock, so streaming is almost impossible because legal bull crap prevents them from being able to stream certain artists.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Spotify is excellent. Just set your streaming and download quality to Excellent and you're looking at 256-320kbps music. I've noticed rare cases where I could notice a Spotify track will sound different than my CD version, but it's more of something that went wrong in the stream or their 'copy' of the track. Stuff like some weird distortion or crackle. But that's happened all of twice to me.
> 
> I'm very biased, though....I love the hell out of Spotify lol.


IIRC Spotify Premium streams at 320kbps, which is max-quality MP3. A Schiit Stack + Beyer DT990 would notice the difference if he upgraded to FLAC.


----------



## Im Batman

I've noticed a few tracks which have a distortion at various peaks, I was never sure whether it was the source or my headphones but I've always been able to replicate it between cans.

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I've noticed a few tracks which have a distortion at various peaks, I was never sure whether it was the source or my headphones but I've always been able to replicate it between cans.
> 
> Thanks for the help all.


There is always Tidal (they stream in FLAC) http://listen.tidal.com/ It is a bit expensive as far as streaming services go but they have a great selection of music. It is 19 bucks a month.


----------



## Im Batman

I reckon I'd like to get myself a Shure 1540, they go for $700 here so I'll have to go down and have a listen. Hopefully they'll have the DT1770 by then so I can have a listen of that as well.

The JVC SZ2000 also sounds like stupid fun for $300. Any comments on these?


----------



## Natskyge

What closed back headphones have the most K7XX esque sound? I have been looking at modding some T50RP's but i am not sure what mod to do...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> IIRC Spotify Premium streams at 320kbps, which is max-quality MP3. A Schiit Stack + Beyer DT990 would notice the difference if he upgraded to FLAC.


Not sure if you read my post or not lol.

1. Yes, I confirmed Spotify Premium tracks are up to 320kbps...sometimes 256. However, I believe they use a form of OGG and not MP3, and therefore, it is a better format as it is smaller in size to stream, and sounds better.

2. It's going to be a very slight if any difference if he ever notices the difference between those high bitrate files vs FLAC versions.

I have a Schiit stack and an HD650 and just gave him a testimony to that lol.

EDIT:

Sauce.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What closed back headphones have the most K7XX esque sound? I have been looking at modding some T50RP's but i am not sure what mod to do...


Probably I'd say the K550 are the closest, although it's going to be hard to get very close with a closed back due to the K7XX having a massive soundstage even for an open back. I say K550 since it shares the AKG "house sound", so you'll likely notice a familiarity between the two.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Probably I'd say the K550 are the closest, although it's going to be hard to get very close with a closed back due to the K7XX having a massive soundstage even for an open back. I say K550 since it shares the AKG "house sound", so you'll likely notice a familiarity between the two.


Have you heard them?
The Fostex T50RP seems more sturdy and the ability to tune it is Nice to.

edit: if i am going to mod it seems like the t20rp, t40rp and t50rp are the same driver so does it matter which one i choose?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Have you heard them?
> The Fostex T50RP seems more sturdy and the ability to tune it is Nice to.
> 
> edit: if i am going to mod it seems like the t20rp, t40rp and t50rp are the same driver so does it matter which one i choose?


I own the K550s and a pair of Q701s which are extremely close to the K7XX and I can tell you they share a general sound. I'd definitely say the K550 sounds like a closed-back version of the Q701 for the most part.

All three Fostex RP offerings mod about the same and the T50RP has the highest potential of the three, so if you do want to get some Fostex headphones for modding, T50RP all the way.


----------



## ahnafakeef

What DAC is recommendable for SR-009 + SRM-323S? I understand that a "wrong" or "bad" amp+DAC combo can ruin an electrostatic HPs sound quality, so I need solid suggestions.

Also, if it wasn't implied by my choice of "cheap" amp, I am looking to get a not-so-pricey (think within the price range of the 323S) DAC. So suggest accordingly.

(Don't let this question affect your suggestion but) how well does a Gungnir perform with the above combo?

Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> What DAC is recommendable for SR-009 + SRM-323S? I understand that a "wrong" or "bad" amp+DAC combo can ruin an electrostatic HPs sound quality, so I need solid suggestions.
> 
> Also, if it wasn't implied by my choice of "cheap" amp, I am looking to get a not-so-pricey (think within the price range of the 323S) DAC. So suggest accordingly.
> 
> (Don't let this question affect your suggestion but) how well does a Gungnir perform with the above combo?
> 
> Thank you.


Synthesis Matrix with a output capacitor upgrade.

Audio note dac 2

Timbre TT-1


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Synthesis Matrix with a output capacitor upgrade.
> 
> Audio note dac 2
> 
> Timbre TT-1


Thanks for the prompt response.

Unfortunately, I cannot find any of them on amazon. Could you please link me to the seller selling at the lowest price?

And speaking of, what is the lowest price I can get the SR-009 from a US-based site?

Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Unfortunately, I cannot find any of them on amazon. Could you please link me to the seller selling at the lowest price?
> 
> And speaking of, what is the lowest price I can get the SR-009 from a US-based site?
> 
> Thank you.


Synthesis is 3500 and then the output caps can cost as much as 500 bucks.

Audio note is 3K. You have to contact them and they have to build you one if you do not have a dealer in your area.

Timbre TT-1 is discontinued and rare as hell. Its on ebay for 750 right now. I made a post about it a few days ago.

http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm

Everything else you want is there.

4500 for the sr-009 and 2200 for the sr-007 stax amp.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Synthesis is 3500 and then the output caps can cost as much as 500 bucks.
> 
> Audio note is 3K. You have to contact them and they have to build you one if you do not have a dealer in your area.
> 
> Timbre TT-1 is discontinued and rare as hell. Its on ebay for 750 right now. I made a post about it a few days ago.
> 
> http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm
> 
> Everything else you want is there.
> 
> 4500 for the sr-009 and 2200 for the sr-007 stax amp.


Thanks for the prompt response.

Okay as contradictory as this sounds, those DACs are way too pricey for what I'm targeting. But are those the bare minimum that I should get for the setup I mentioned?

Also, why wouldn't you suggest amazon for the SR-009? Their price is a good chunk lower than the one you mentioned.


----------



## friend'scatdied

SR-009s are ~$3.1k from eBay (imported from Japan).

Yahoo Japan auctions can also be worthwhile since the JPY is so weak.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> SR-009s are ~$3.1k from eBay (imported from Japan).
> 
> Yahoo Japan auctions can also be worthwhile since the JPY is so weak.


Thanks for that. That should save me about $400.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Okay as contradictory as this sounds, those DACs are way too pricey for what I'm targeting. But are those the bare minimum that I should get for the setup I mentioned?
> 
> Also, why wouldn't you suggest amazon for the SR-009? Their price is a good chunk lower than the one you mentioned.


I'm guessing he recommended Headamp because you said US based site. SR-009s from Amazon ship from Japan. I'd rather save the money though and get it from one of those Japanese sellers.

As for DAC, so I'm guessing your budget is closer to $500? That Timber TT-1 is said to compete with $2000 DACs though. If it's really out of the question then consider the Gustard DAC-X12 and Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III. I'm also going to be getting a DAC in this price range and I'll most likely be going with the Jolida.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Im Batman*
> 
> I reckon I'd like to get myself a Shure 1540, they go for $700 here so I'll have to go down and have a listen. Hopefully they'll have the DT1770 by then so I can have a listen of that as well.
> 
> The JVC SZ2000 also sounds like stupid fun for $300. Any comments on these?


I was pretty sure I'd be getting the Shure 1540, twiddled my thumbs mentally masturbating over it, was about to snag one in the used section of the local forums when I heard about the DT1770 Pro, been wanting a great dynamic closed back can for a while now......though I do have the Alpha Dog, still it a planar mag and I so want a dynamic closed back. Waiting for the DT1770 Pro to show up locally before deciding on whether I'd go with the Shure or the Beyerdynamic. Meanwhile, I've asked a friend to try to source a BNIB or used HE1000 from China......


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the prompt response.
> 
> Okay as contradictory as this sounds, those DACs are way too pricey for what I'm targeting. But are those the bare minimum that I should get for the setup I mentioned?
> 
> Also, why wouldn't you suggest amazon for the SR-009? Their price is a good chunk lower than the one you mentioned.


MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Before we dive too much further into this... what are your thoughts on speakers?

The reason being is that for the same price as the headphones alone, you could sound proof what ever room you are in and have a speaker setup that would murder any headphone on the market.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm guessing he recommended Headamp because you said US based site. SR-009s from Amazon ship from Japan. I'd rather save the money though and get it from one of those Japanese sellers.
> 
> As for DAC, so I'm guessing your budget is closer to $500? That Timber TT-1 is said to compete with $2000 DACs though. If it's really out of the question then consider the Gustard DAC-X12 and Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III. I'm also going to be getting a DAC in this price range and I'll most likely be going with the Jolida.


I see.

How much does the Timber TT-1 cost? I couldn't find it on Amazon, so it would really help if you could link me to a site that sells it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> MMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Before we dive too much further into this... what are your thoughts on speakers?
> 
> The reason being is that for the same price as the headphones alone, you could sound proof what ever room you are in and have a speaker setup that would murder any headphone on the market.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I prefer headphones and would like to stick to them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I see.
> 
> How much does the Timber TT-1 cost? I couldn't find it on Amazon, so it would really help if you could link me to a site that sells it.


Used is the only way to go since it's discontinued.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-digital-analog-converter-in-original-box-excellent-condition-/252071929718?hash=item3ab0a86776&rmvSB=true


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Used is the only way to go since it's discontinued.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-digital-analog-converter-in-original-box-excellent-condition-/252071929718?hash=item3ab0a86776&rmvSB=true


That price was attractive, but I'm not willing to buy used. Thank you for the link though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That price was attractive, but I'm not willing to buy used. Thank you for the link though.


Thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn you are SOL.

Your best bet would be to get a jolida and call them up and have the glass dac upgraded with the best output caps they can possibly provide, and then to use telefunken smooth plate 12ax7s.

Edit: if you threw the jolida guys 1K USD and just said to them I want the best dac possible, they might throw in some experimental features I know they are currently working on


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That price was attractive, but I'm not willing to buy used. Thank you for the link though.


I'm not sure what your upper limit is but if you can't swing a Light Harmonic Geek Pulse, try a Geek Out v2 or v1.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn you are SOL.
> 
> Your best bet would be to get a jolida and call them up and have the glass dac upgraded with the best output caps they can possibly provide, and then to use telefunken smooth plate 12ax7s.
> 
> Edit: if you threw the jolida guys 1K USD and just said to them I want the best dac possible, they might throw in some experimental features I know they are currently working on


Call Jolida? But they don't seem to sell their products directly. I thought I'd have to get it from here:

http://www.musicdirect.com/p-146382-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-iii.aspx


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Call Jolida? But they don't seem to sell their products directly. I thought I'd have to get it from here:
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-146382-jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-iii.aspx


Yes and no.

There is a trick.

On the jolida page there is a tab for upgrades.

You go to it and figure out which upgrade you want.

It just so happens that upgrade 1 is the only upgrade worth anything (sort of. They give you new tubes, which IMO is kind of a waste because the tubes are not all that cheap, and the only sound slightly better, but the capacitor and wire upgrade is actually really decent).

From this point you can call up jolida and ask them if they would make an exception and sell the dac with the mod to you directly.

Sometimes they say no, but when they do that it is only because they might not have enough on hand. They generally try to help out their customers where they can.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> There is a trick.
> 
> On the jolida page there is a tab for upgrades.
> 
> You go to it and figure out which upgrade you want.
> 
> It just so happens that upgrade 1 is the only upgrade worth anything (sort of. They give you new tubes, which IMO is kind of a waste because the tubes are not all that cheap, and the only sound slightly better, but the capacitor and wire upgrade is actually really decent).
> 
> From this point you can call up jolida and ask them if they would make an exception and sell the dac with the mod to you directly.
> 
> Sometimes they say no, but when they do that it is only because they might not have enough on hand. They generally try to help out their customers where they can.


Ah, I see. So I'll ask about upgrades I and IV. If they say no, would they be willing to let me send in a Glass FX Tube DAC III for those upgrades? If so, and if the upgrades cost a fortune then I might go that route.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah, I see. So I'll ask about upgrades I and IV. If they say no, would they be willing to let me send in a Glass FX Tube DAC III for those upgrades? If so, and if the upgrades cost a fortune then I might go that route.


There is no IV for the dac. IV and I for the dac are just neatly wrapped up into upgrade I

FX DAC II, FX DAC III, FX Headphone Amplifier and Fusion DAC Pre Upgrade I: ESA output caps, Ultra pure cast copper in the input and output wire and Gold Pin Tung Sol tubes:
Retail: $300

You in particular I can help, so do not worry too too much.

But there is no way I can help someone in Bangladesh. So I am telling this guy to just go balls deep in one shot so that he is not paying international shipping multiple times or anything crazy like that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There is no IV for the dac. IV and I for the dac are just neatly wrapped up into upgrade I
> 
> FX DAC II, FX DAC III, FX Headphone Amplifier and Fusion DAC Pre Upgrade I: ESA output caps, Ultra pure cast copper in the input and output wire and Gold Pin Tung Sol tubes:
> Retail: $300
> 
> You in particular I can help, so do not worry too too much.
> 
> But there is no way I can help someone in Bangladesh. So I am telling this guy to just go balls deep in one shot so that he is not paying international shipping multiple times or anything crazy like that.


My mistake for missing the price. So Jolida isn't even that far from me. I'd definitely be willing to send in a DAC for upgrade, but I will first try to coerce them into selling me an upgraded unit directly since it would be easier. Thanks for all the advice. This will be my last DAC for a while barring extraordinary circumstances.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> My mistake for missing the price. So Jolida isn't even that far from me. I'd definitely be willing to send in a DAC for upgrade, but I will first try to coerce them into selling me an upgraded unit directly since it would be easier. Thanks for all the advice. This will be my last DAC for a while barring extraordinary circumstances.


If it does not, I know one of their distributors and they can do the upgrade with better parts, but it would be...................a thing.

They actually install a special type of capacitor that is too big for the actual chassis. So they put little feet on it and leave the whole bottom of the dac open to fit the caps.

It sounds really really good, but obviously there is something to be said for a solid enclosed unit.

But if you really want this to be like a forever GG dac, that is what I personally would do and then get some nice GE or telefunken smooth plate tubes.

The ONLY thing that will beat it would be a used timbre or an audio note dac 1 (or 1.2), or dac 2 (or 2.1).

But the timbre is rare, and audio note owners are stupid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Note-DAC1-Digital-to-Analog-Converter-/311427667574?hash=item4882891676

That is basically the price of a new dac 1 with mark up and everything.

http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649214568-audio-note-21b-dac/

Here is a better deal.

So by now you should see the situation.

The timbre is going to be your best bet. But unless you feel like searching for a while, forget it.

The audio note is also really good, but it will most likely blow your budget and then some.

The jolida is the best you can realistically do without having to go on a quest.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If it does not, I know one of their distributors and they can do the upgrade with better parts, but it would be...................a thing.
> 
> They actually install a special type of capacitor that is too big for the actual chassis. So they put little feet on it and leave the whole bottom of the dac open to fit the caps.
> 
> It sounds really really good, but obviously there is something to be said for a solid enclosed unit.
> 
> But if you really want this to be like a forever GG dac, that is what I personally would do and then get some nice GE or telefunken smooth plate tubes.
> 
> The ONLY thing that will beat it would be a used timbre or an audio note dac 1 (or 1.2), or dac 2 (or 2.1).
> 
> But the timbre is rare, and audio note owners are stupid.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Note-DAC1-Digital-to-Analog-Converter-/311427667574?hash=item4882891676
> 
> That is basically the price of a new dac 1 with mark up and everything.
> 
> http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649214568-audio-note-21b-dac/
> 
> Here is a better deal.
> 
> So by now you should see the situation.
> 
> The timbre is going to be your best bet. But unless you feel like searching for a while, forget it.
> 
> The audio note is also really good, but it will most likely blow your budget and then some.
> 
> The jolida is the best you can realistically do without having to go on a quest.


Yeah a $2000 DAC is out of the question for me. So my plan is, when my upgrade time comes in a few months, if I see a Timbre TT-1 for sale I'll spring for that. Otherwise it's the Jolida + capacitor and wire upgrades (I'll have to pass on the giant capacitor). I plan to try a number of tubes with it throughout the year.


----------



## Natskyge

So i have been looking at the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, Alpha Prime and Mad Dog ( to learn about T50RP modding, and of course if they are worth it over modding your self ) and found measurments of em'

MrSpeakersAlphaDog2014.pdf 95k .pdf file
 Alpha Dog

MrSpeakersAlphaPrime.pdf 95k .pdf file
 Alpha Prime

MrSpeakersMadDog2014.pdf 96k .pdf file
 Mad Dog

To me the look they all look the same but the price difference is HUGE, i even looked up pictures of the Alpha Prime drivers which "should be better all around" and "V-planar magnetic" according to MrSpeakers and lo and behold.... no visual difference. Yet every review says they are diffrent which i find VERY hard to accept since there are no measurable diffrence.

So what i am asking, are these measurments wrong or are there or diffrences and if you think that prove it. because i all seems like BS to me right now.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So i have been looking at the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, Alpha Prime and Mad Dog ( to learn about T50RP modding, and of course if they are worth it over modding your self ) and found measurments of em'
> 
> MrSpeakersAlphaDog2014.pdf 95k .pdf file
> Alpha Dog
> 
> MrSpeakersAlphaPrime.pdf 95k .pdf file
> Alpha Prime
> 
> MrSpeakersMadDog2014.pdf 96k .pdf file
> Mad Dog
> 
> To me the look they all look the same but the price difference is HUGE, i even looked up pictures of the Alpha Prime drivers which "should be better all around" and "V-planar magnetic" according to MrSpeakers and lo and behold.... no visual difference. Yet every review says they are diffrent which i find VERY hard to accept since there are no measurable diffrence.
> 
> So what i am asking, are these measurments wrong or are there or diffrences and if you think that prove it. because i all seems like BS to me right now.


I've met Dan, and tried those different cans, and they do sound different. There's a lot of difference in the housing material, dampening, pads and a few other things IIRC.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've met Dan, and tried those different cans, and they do sound different. There's a lot of difference in the housing material, dampening, pads and a few other things IIRC.


Yep, I have the Alpha Dog and a modded T50RP and try as I might, I can't get the latter to sound like the former. Yes, when I'd put the Alpha Pads on the T50RP, it made the difference between them less obvious, but still.....the Dog chewed out the T50RP for better imaging and soundstage. Like phillyd had said, a lot hinges on dampening, the pads, enclosure types and material used......and so forth.


----------



## Natskyge

So the diffrence is sound stage?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> So the diffrence is sound stage?


Well, for me to answer that, I'd have to take out my Alpha Dog and T50RP from their respective boxes to A/B them. I've been listening with my OPPO HA-1 + HD800 and Gustard H10+X12 stack + HE500 as of late, and been neglecting my other cans for now. So, don't hold your breath though, if you're up to it, a T50RP + Mayflower Comfort band + Mod kit + Alpha pad can make quite a difference and close the gap between the T50RP and an Alpha Dog.....much cheaper than getting an Alpha Dog.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Well, for me to answer that, I'd have to take out my Alpha Dog and T50RP from their respective boxes to A/B them. I've been listening with my OPPO HA-1 + HD800 and Gustard H10+X12 stack + HE500 as of late, and been neglecting my other cans for now. So, don't hold your breath though, if you're up to it, a T50RP + Mayflower Comfort band + Mod kit + Alpha pad can make quite a difference and close the gap between the T50RP and an Alpha Dog.....much cheaper than getting an Alpha Dog.


I am realy torn on if i want to mod or get a Pair of alpha dogs on my trip to the U.S.A. I am probaly gonna see if i can find money for the Alpha dogs since they seem to have better soundstage and they look cool.
Also why and how do you have so many headphones?
( FYI the mayflower comfort band is a HD600 head band. )


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, if you pony up for the Alpha Dog, go for it! The thing is really quite beautiful and sounds great....a great buy for me....replaced the Alpha Pads with new ones. Took the old pads and put them on my T50RP.....and yes, I know the Comfort band from Mayflower is from Sennheiser. Heck, there is a Sennheiser sticker on the plastic containing the band.

As for why I have so many headphones (I have eighteen in all), I can only say I get carried away when I throw myself into a hobby I like....much like keyboards (I have 30 mechanical keyboards).....I simply go overboard.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Well, if you pony up for the Alpha Dog, go for it! The thing is really quite beautiful and sounds great....a great buy for me....replaced the Alpha Pads with new ones. Took the old pads and put them on my T50RP.....and yes, I know the Comfort band from Mayflower is from Sennheiser. Heck, there is a Sennheiser sticker on the plastic containing the band.
> 
> As for why I have so many headphones (I have eighteen in all), I can only say I get carried away when I throw myself into a hobby I like....much like keyboards (I have 30 mechanical keyboards).....I simply go overboard.


HOLY **** 30 MECHANICAL KEYBOARDS AND 18 HEADPHONES?!? As for the Alpha Doge i am gonna see if i can get one used, it just looks to damn good 'n' comfy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> HOLY **** 30 MECHANICAL KEYBOARDS AND 18 HEADPHONES?!? As for the Alpha Doge i am gonna see if i can get one used, it just looks to damn good 'n' comfy.


18 headphones is a good amount. If you want to see a really crazy collection though:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/634201/battle-of-the-flagships-58-headphones-compared


----------



## NBrock

Hey guys,

Any experience with these http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008G80FIU/ref=psdc_172541_t1_B00JRD13T8 or any suggestions for in ears?

Thanks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Well, if you pony up for the Alpha Dog, go for it! The thing is really quite beautiful and sounds great....a great buy for me....replaced the Alpha Pads with new ones. Took the old pads and put them on my T50RP.....and yes, I know the Comfort band from Mayflower is from Sennheiser. Heck, there is a Sennheiser sticker on the plastic containing the band.
> 
> As for why I have so many headphones (I have eighteen in all), I can only say I get carried away when I throw myself into a hobby I like....much like keyboards (I have 30 mechanical keyboards).....I simply go overboard.


Ok no.

What do you actually do for a living and how to I get myself a job like yours.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok no.
> 
> What do you actually do for a living and how to I get myself a job like yours.


Without looking into any specifics on what he owns, it's highly possible that he's still spending less per year then someone restoring a classic car would be... which is a hobby nobody bats an eye at someone with an average income pursuing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Without looking into any specifics on what he owns, it's highly possible that he's still spending less per year then someone restoring a classic car would be... which is a hobby nobody bats an eye at someone with an average income pursuing.


Well depending on how good you are, you can actually make money restoring a car.

Owning headphones.............not so much.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just a working stiff like everyone else.....I'm not married so I guess I have more disposable income that way. I had 19 cans, but sold off the HE400i because I don't use it much anymore, also thinking of selling my ATH-W5000 and ATH-AD700X as I don't use them at all. The W5000 simply doesn't suit me, not really comfortable and the sig sound is just not my cuppa. I am, however, thinking of scoring two more cans.....the just released Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro looks, and from initial positive impressions of it, too good to pass up. I've a friend who is going to China to try and source a used HE1000, I've asked him to find one for me as well, he's much better than me at Mandarin and knows where to look (I haven't the faintest actually).









Edit - I have two main audio listening/appreciation stations - one's with my OPPO HA-1 + HD800/HD700/Denon AH-D7000, the other's with my Gustard H10+X12 stack + HE500/Grado PS1000/GS1000 - and I still have a Schiit Lyr + iFi iDSD Nano stack and a Schiit Vali + Fostex HPA4 stack.....honestly dunno what to do with them as the Oppo and Gustard more than fulfill my audio needs. Like I'd said, I tend to go overboard......someone had suggested I get the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil stack







but I balked at the cost, way too rich for my blood!









I've also recently gotten into portable gear with the IE800 and Fiio X3 II purchase. As I wanted more, I'd also gotten a Fitear Parterre and bought the most expensive custom cable I'd bought for my cans and IEM's....an ALO SXC 24 cable for the Fitear. I swear, the sound opened up with better soundstage and clarity....but even if it's placebo, the cable looks damn good.







Also bought a JDS Labs C5 Portable Headamp for my portable audio needs, that badboy sounds neutral with a nod to warm. The bass boost really makes for some great listening for songs with heavy bass, but it can be quite fatiguing because it can be quite overwhelming.


----------



## pez

I was under the impression that the DT1770 was going to be a lot more expensive. Reading up on them now...


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> -snip-


Hey while I've got you in the thread I was wondering what your opinion of the Pioneer Elite SC-85 receiver as a DAC was. It uses Sabre32 chips and I'm curious what you knew if anything about how good it is. It has 32 bit upsampling and an adjustable filter.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I'm currently leaning towards a Bifrost Uber with USB Gen2 for a DAC for a STAX SR-009 + SRM-323S setup. Any input about your experience with such a setup vs with other DACs would be extremely appreciated. And so would suggestions that you think would be better than the Bifrost for the setup. Thank you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Hey while I've got you in the thread I was wondering what your opinion of the Pioneer Elite SC-85 receiver as a DAC was. It uses Sabre32 chips and I'm curious what you knew if anything about how good it is. It has 32 bit upsampling and an adjustable filter.


No idea.

I only really keep up with cheap receivers and then after 300 bucks or so I go for a separate amp and dac.

Why don't you tell me? I see its in your sig.

I am sure your receiver has RCA out. Just plug it up to your headphone amp and see what it sounds like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I'm currently leaning towards a Bifrost Uber with USB Gen2 for a DAC for a STAX SR-009 + SRM-323S setup. Any input about your experience with such a setup vs with other DACs would be extremely appreciated. And so would suggestions that you think would be better than the Bifrost for the setup. Thank you.


Anyone could name off a better dac, but the problem is that I (and probably everyone else) has absolutely no idea what is available to you.

Are you ordering from the US and just paying for international shipping? Are you buying local? Are you buying from japan like a smart stax shopper







?

Knowing what is available to you is crucial before I or anyone else can make a comment.

One thing is for sure, I would REALLY urge you to at least get the Srm-006ts

Pairing the 009s with the 323 is like owning a ferrari and filling it with regular gas.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Anyone could name off a better dac, but the problem is that I (and probably everyone else) has absolutely no idea what is available to you.
> 
> Are you ordering from the US and just paying for international shipping? Are you buying local? Are you buying from japan like a smart stax shopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Knowing what is available to you is crucial before I or anyone else can make a comment.
> 
> One thing is for sure, I would REALLY urge you to at least get the Srm-006ts
> 
> Pairing the 009s with the 323 is like owning a ferrari and filling it with regular gas.


Virtually everything is available to me since I can order from either the US or PriceJapan. I'm getting my STAX gears from PriceJapan.

Is a 006tS that much better? Because I've actually been contemplating getting one instead of the 323S.

EDIT: So what DAC would you suggest for a SR-009 + 323S/006tS setup?


----------



## friend'scatdied

False. The 006t.S sucks and isn't a meaningful improvement from the $300-500 SRM-T1.

The only Stax-branded amps that are meaningfully superior to the 323SS are the 717 (discontinued), 727 (modified), and T2 ($15k+).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> False. The 006t.S sucks and isn't a meaningful improvement from the $300-500 SRM-T1.
> 
> The only Stax-branded amps that are meaningfully superior to the 323SS are the 717 (discontinued), 727 (modified), and T2 ($15k+).


So between the 323S and 006tS, you'd recommend the 323S? If yes, why?

I'd also like Tj226 Angel to provide supporting evidence for his claim that the 006tS is better.

I'm not questioning either of your knowledge. I just want to make an educated purchase and hence would like to know the distinctions between the two amps.

Thank you.


----------



## rathborne

Hi! Can I join the club







?

I'm now the very proud third owner of a set of Sennheiser HD650 headphones connected to a FiiO e10k DAC+head-amp







. Super happy with the micro details I'm picking out in my music and gaming sounds very nice right now. I'm stepping up to this from a Turtle Beach X12 headset and the things that were bugging me were the static and crackle as well as a feeling that I was missing something (ok, a lot).

I'm considering much later down the track in investing in either a FiiO e9i, an O2 or a Schiit Magni/Vali to drive the HD650s... or a BottleHead Crack with Speedball addon, I haven't figured that out yet! For now I'm enjoying them with the e10k.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> False. The 006t.S sucks and isn't a meaningful improvement from the $300-500 SRM-T1.
> 
> The only Stax-branded amps that are meaningfully superior to the 323SS are the 717 (discontinued), 727 (modified), and T2 ($15k+).


I agree, but only slightly.

The problem is that the 009s are actually very shrill sounding headphones with solid state amps.

I have heard the 006ts and it literally sounds like most of the solid state stax amps with a tube buffer.

Your headphones in particular are a bit darker and smoother sounding, so the 323s works just fine for you.

If this guy would take my advice and drop back to the SR-007s, then yes the 323s would also work just fine. But the 009s will be a bit harsh sounding.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So between the 323S and 006tS, you'd recommend the 323S? If yes, why?


You should probably hear both for yourself.

The 006t/S and really all Stax tube amps below the 007t series are the same dual triode topology from the 25-year-old SRM-T1. People actually use this as a selling point for used T1s ("it has the same circuit as the latest Stax tube amps!").

Age usually doesn't mean much but the 006 is comparatively not as linear with relatively poor treble extension and fairly mushy sound from the midrange below.

The 323S is a more modern design that behaves more linearly from the bass to fairly high treble. It sounds quite clean and also offers 33% more output voltage (400V vs. 300V RMS).

Honestly the 323S would only get into trouble if the earspeakers are driven very loud where the 400V output voltage might not be sufficient. At reasonable listening levels, it will be perfect for the needs of most people.

Other externalities include the 006t circuit running quite hot (2x wattage) and occasionally needing the tubes rebiased every decade or so. The 323S runs cool and is zero-maintenance.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You should probably hear both for yourself.
> 
> The 006t/S and really all Stax tube amps below the 007t series are the same dual triode topology from the 25-year-old SRM-T1. People actually use this as a selling point for used T1s ("it has the same circuit as the latest Stax tube amps!").
> 
> Age usually doesn't mean much but the 006 is comparatively not as linear with relatively poor treble extension and fairly mushy sound from the midrange below.
> 
> The 323S is a more modern design that behaves more linearly from the bass to fairly high treble. It sounds quite clean and also offers 33% more output voltage (400V vs. 300V RMS).
> 
> Honestly the 323S would only get into trouble if the earspeakers are driven very loud where the 400V output voltage might not be sufficient. At reasonable listening levels, it will be perfect for the needs of most people.
> 
> Other externalities include the 006t circuit running quite hot (2x wattage) and occasionally needing the tubes rebiased every decade or so. The 323S runs cool and is zero-maintenance.


Not true anymore. They updated the 006t a while ago. It uses the same transformer from the 323s.

At this point the 006t is literally a 323s with a tube buffer.

But I will agree that the 323 is simpler.

Like I said though, I think the 323 and the 007 is a much better buy.


----------



## Natskyge

Does anyone know if there is somewhere i can buy a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog and Schiit Fulla in new york?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Does anyone know if there is somewhere i can buy a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog and Schiit Fulla in new york?


Nope.

I would simply advise that once you have your hotel picked out, you go ahead and order what you want a day or so in advance.

Then hopefully you will make it to the hotel and your packages should be waiting.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not true anymore. They updated the 006t a while ago. It uses the same transformer from the 323s.
> 
> At this point the 006t is literally a 323s with a tube buffer.


Source? Every schematic of the 006t series online shows equivalent topology to the T1 except maybe tubes. The Stax specifications page has also remained unchanged.

You may be thinking of the 600LTD which is slightly different from the 006/T1 or 007t. It's still not a 323S with a tube buffer though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Source? Every schematic of the 006t series online shows equivalent topology to the T1 except maybe tubes. The Stax specifications page has also remained unchanged.
> 
> You may be thinking of the 600LTD which is slightly different from the 006/T1 or 007t. It's still not a 323S with a tube buffer though.


Topology is the same, it just uses "better" parts. Of course it depends on your definition of better.

It happened right after edifier bought stax.

I will have to go back to the store and take proper pics to show.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I would simply advise that once you have your hotel picked out, you go ahead and order what you want a day or so in advance.
> 
> Then hopefully you will make it to the hotel and your packages should be waiting.


I can't do that since the hotel i am staying at is more like somones appartement who loans it out for money.
Any othe ideas?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I can't do that since the hotel i am staying at is more like somones appartement who loans it out for money.
> Any othe ideas?


Call up mr. speakers himself and just explain the situation and pay a few extra bucks for overnight shipping?


----------



## King4x4

Just Sold my AKG7XX and Beyer 990 Premium for the HD700.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Hi! Can I join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I'm now the very proud third owner of a set of Sennheiser HD650 headphones connected to a FiiO e10k DAC+head-amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Super happy with the micro details I'm picking out in my music and gaming sounds very nice right now. I'm stepping up to this from a Turtle Beach X12 headset and the things that were bugging me were the static and crackle as well as a feeling that I was missing something (ok, a lot).
> 
> I'm considering much later down the track in investing in either a FiiO e9i, an O2 or a Schiit Magni/Vali to drive the HD650s... or a BottleHead Crack with Speedball addon, I haven't figured that out yet! For now I'm enjoying them with the e10k.


Welcome to the club! Everyone is welcome, just enter your gear on the form on the first page







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just Sold my AKG7XX and Beyer 990 Premium for the HD700.


Did you at least try the HD700 before making that jump?


----------



## King4x4

I actually did!

Had it for two weeks and it's hooked up to a Sound Blaster Z+Schiit Magni.

Did some minor tweaking and the sound is damn fine.

The Soundstage is HUGE and the bass tight... what more do you need?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> I actually did!
> 
> Had it for two weeks and it's hooked up to a Sound Blaster Z+Schiit Magni.
> 
> Did some minor tweaking and the sound is damn fine.
> 
> The Soundstage is HUGE and the bass tight... what more do you need?


I will not be an ass hole I will not be an ass hole I will not be an ass hole.

MIDBASS

DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will not be an ass hole I will not be an ass hole I will not be an ass hole.
> 
> MIDBASS
> 
> DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!!!


Lol.

Half awake, but check this out fellas:

http://slickdeals.net/share/android_app/fp/163776


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Call up mr. speakers himself and just explain the situation and pay a few extra bucks for overnight shipping?


Dan's a great guy, if he is capable of making it happen, he will make it happen. He is currently touring meets IIRC though so he might be away from the shop.


----------



## boredgunner

After coming across this gallery I've decided that the R10 is the best looking headphone ever.

http://s219.photobucket.com/user/JoeSanderman/media/IMG_3447b.jpg.html

Can't stop looking... it doesn't help that I really, really want to hear one (or two). Sony really needs to bring it back for at least another run. One of these days I'm going to buy one from someone...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Not worth it since most R10s are rotting from the inside out by now (earlier biocellulose tech). Had the opportunity to buy a couple for only ~$4000/ea but passed due to that fact.


----------



## rck1984

Odd that i only find out about this thread now..
The headphones i own and love the most:



Their neutral sound is amazing, not a song i listen to without these!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not worth it since most R10s are rotting from the inside out by now (earlier biocellulose tech). Had the opportunity to buy a couple for only ~$4000/ea but passed due to that fact.


1) Buy a broken pair of R10s with good housings but rotten drivers.
2) Buy a pair of nice headphones with working drivers and broken headband.
3) Put nice drivers in R10 housings.
4) Profit?

I bet those high-quality housings would get some good sound. Ultimate wood-cup Grado mod?


----------



## friend'scatdied

The specific pairing of the housing and drivers are what make the magic. People have experimented with R10 housings with Sony CD3000 drivers (and vice-versa) and the results have been pretty poor.

R10 drivers aren't mounted into the housings but are literally glued into them in some type of suspension arrangement. Driver replacement is not a trivial task and not for the faint of heart when they go for $$$$ now.

After spending some time restoring the HE60 I'm fine with settling on the SR-Omega and maybe a pair of HP-1s as my out-of-production headphones. Maintaining actively decomposing ones (pleather on the HE60 was close enough) is too much of a hassle.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not worth it since most R10s are rotting from the inside out by now (earlier biocellulose tech). Had the opportunity to buy a couple for only ~$4000/ea but passed due to that fact.


Well that figures. I got into this hobby too late.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well that figures. I got into this hobby too late.


I wouldn't say too late, there are still some great stuff coming out. Don't forget that a lot of the allure of old equipment is tainted somewhat by nostalgia.

On a slightly different note: how do you like your Tubemagic? I'm wondering if it'd be a worthy upgrade over the DSS2 I'm currently using as a DAC.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I personally think it's a great time for audiophiles. We have improvements to tech constantly coming out. We have more DAP's than we could have ever imagined. Lower price points for great audio equipment coming from new places (such as O2, ODAC, Gustard). We have tons of new headphones, especially in the Orthos world. Things are becoming more efficient and cheaper with a ton more options. That is a great thing for us.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I wouldn't say too late, there are still some great stuff coming out. Don't forget that a lot of the allure of old equipment is tainted somewhat by nostalgia.
> 
> On a slightly different note: how do you like your Tubemagic? I'm wondering if it'd be a worthy upgrade over the DSS2 I'm currently using as a DAC.


That's true, although euphonic headphones like the R10 seem to be more rare today.

As for the Tubemagic D1, the only real improvement it offers as a DAC compared to top of the line sound cards is in sound stage. So it's not the best DAC, I would guess the Schiit Modi 2 and a well built ODAC are better. The Tubemagic D1 was nice for the price though, since it's a DAC, amp, and preamp all in one. It's a pain in the ass to open up though, so I'll be using the stock tube for the preamp section for the rest of its days. I am using aftermarket opamps (LT1364 for each).


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> As for the Tubemagic D1, the only real improvement it offers as a DAC compared to top of the line sound cards is in sound stage. So it's not the best DAC, I would guess the Schiit Modi 2 and a well built ODAC are better. The Tubemagic D1 was nice for the price though, since it's a DAC, amp, and preamp all in one. It's a pain in the ass to open up though, so I'll be using the stock tube for the preamp section for the rest of its days. I am using aftermarket opamps (LT1364 for each).


I was drawn to the D1 because I could plug all three of my sources in and just switch between them, but it looks like the Modi 2 Uber can do the same for $50 less. Shame the silver will clash with the black of my other components.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my, that Tubemagic D1 looks rather sexy, and it comes in the right colour too!


----------



## HITTI

I joined a while back. Not sure if I posted pics before. The jvc's were very good, I gave them to my nephew, he uses them daily. I seen them last july, a little beat up but looked like they can take a beating. The 770's are pounding away.

HITTI beyerdynamic DT 770 250OHM Schiit lyr2, lepai 2020A+ Asus Xonar D1/Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC


----------



## ahnafakeef

My experience/encounter with audio gears is relatively new and little, but imo, STAX SR-009 and some of the Ultrasones look rather nice.

As for DACs (and probably even amps), Schiit looks simplistically sophisticated to me.

On an entirely different note, how does one prevent dust from gathering on headphones when using a stand as the one HITTI posted? This is what concerns my potential HP stand purchase.


----------



## friend'scatdied

https://www.staxusa.com/stax-cpc-1.html

Mostly only relevant for electrostats but I cover my HD 800s with this.

Probably wouldn't fit that specific kind of stand though.


----------



## HITTI

If above doesn't fit, try something like this?

Modify it though, per say.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I was drawn to the D1 because I could plug all three of my sources in and just switch between them, but it looks like the Modi 2 Uber can do the same for $50 less. Shame the silver will clash with the black of my other components.


You could email Schiit and see if they'll do a 'special' or 'accidental' run of black ones







. I love my black Bifrost. I have a silver Asgard 2, but both are anodized and don't clash.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> I joined a while back. Not sure if I posted pics before. The jvc's were very good, I gave them to my nephew, he uses them daily. I seen them last july, a little beat up but looked like they can take a beating. The 770's are pounding away.
> 
> HITTI beyerdynamic DT 770 250OHM Schiit lyr2, lepai 2020A+ Asus Xonar D1/Cirrus Logic CS4398 DAC


Welcome again then! And I miss my DT770s still







.


----------



## Natskyge

How do Tubes work? I have been looking at how they work out of curiosty and so far i have understood this, even Tho Info is few and far between.
There is this metal thing in the metal thing in the metal that gets heated up thus i would guesse the Electrons get enough kinetic/thermal energy to fly away to the catcher thing and in between there is a grid of gold plated copper wire that ( i would guesse ) gets a curent passed thourgh to either catch or allow Electrons through.

Now i am probaly wronge, but thats why i asked you people.

( i should not have read into tubes since i now want to get some... The money drain never ends! )


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> How do Tubes work? I have been looking at how they work out of curiosty and so far i have understood this, even Tho Info is few and far between.
> There is this metal thing in the metal thing in the metal that gets heated up thus i would guesse the Electrons get enough kinetic/thermal energy to fly away to the catcher thing and in between there is a grid of gold plated copper wire that ( i would guesse ) gets a curent passed thourgh to either catch or allow Electrons through.
> 
> Now i am probaly wronge, but thats why i asked you people.
> 
> ( i should not have read into tubes since i now want to get some... The money drain never ends! )


Here are some resources to read up on to find out

http://www.vacuumtubes.net/How_Vacuum_Tubes_Work.htm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_tube


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Here are some resources to read up on to find out
> 
> http://www.vacuumtubes.net/How_Vacuum_Tubes_Work.htm
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vacuum_tube


Cool thanks! I was wronge on the grid Tho since it instead repels Electrons, nearly the same as a silcon transistor!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

@Pez

Can you please add my E17 and E09K to my list of amps / dac! Thanks!


----------



## mohit9206

Best canalphones under $20?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> @Pez
> 
> Can you please add my E17 and E09K to my list of amps / dac! Thanks!


I've updated you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mohit9206*
> 
> Best canalphones under $20?


Slightly over is the Xiaomi Piston 3. I've been able to personally audition my GFs pair, and they are a tremendous value for the price. They don't articulate detail as much as higher end canalphones or earphones, but they're about 75% there compared to my TF10.

Having said that, the ear tips included were much too small for my ears, and I had to have then just right to retain a seal. This makes the earphone for me, more expensive, but for $30, you can come away with a VERY decent canalphone/earphone.


----------



## rathborne

Just had some fun running the spreadsheet of members through Numbers to see who own Sennheiser HD 650s and what amplifiers they're using to drive them







.

Seems the O2 is a popular choice as are the Magni







.

Was expecting to see more Bottlehead Crack owners but could only find two and that surprised me.

I'm trying to decide on my next amp purchase and thought I'd ask some owners here for their thoughts







.

Not sure whether to go for a custom JDS O2+ODAC, a Schiit Magni/Vali or save my cash and go for a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball later.

I already have a FiiO E10K that could be used as a DAC.

@Draygonn I see you had both the Bottlehead Crack and O2 as well as a FiiO e9. What were your thoughts on these and which amp do you think is worth buying?

@Azakai what are the differences between the Vali and Magni for the HD650 and which did you prefer?

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Blze001

Finished a headphone stand today, not bad for $20 worth of PVC and some scrap wood I had in the garage.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Just had some fun running the spreadsheet of members through Numbers to see who own Sennheiser HD 650s and what amplifiers they're using to drive them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seems the O2 is a popular choice as are the Magni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was expecting to see more Bottlehead Crack owners but could only find two and that surprised me.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my next amp purchase and thought I'd ask some owners here for their thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not sure whether to go for a custom JDS O2+ODAC, a Schiit Magni/Vali or save my cash and go for a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball later.
> 
> I already have a FiiO E10K that could be used as a DAC.
> 
> @Draygonn I see you had both the Bottlehead Crack and O2 as well as a FiiO e9. What were your thoughts on these and which amp do you think is worth buying?
> 
> @Azakai what are the differences between the Vali and Magni for the HD650 and which did you prefer?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


I'm not sure how the E10K does for the HD650, but it's going to at least be better than onboard sound or anything built into most sources. In that case, you could probably splurge a little more up front on your amp. That or save up for the BHC







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Finished a headphone stand today, not bad for $20 worth of PVC and some scrap wood I had in the garage.


Looks good! Now just remember for the middle you can only by cans with cords that go into a single side, or ones that have a detachable cable







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks good! Now just remember for the middle you can only by cans with cords that go into a single side, or ones that have a detachable cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The wood-cup ones go into both sides, but the Y is long enough to reach up and over the bar without applying pressure. But yeah, if I get a pair of HD 650s or something I'd have to give them the end spots.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Just had some fun running the spreadsheet of members through Numbers to see who own Sennheiser HD 650s and what amplifiers they're using to drive them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seems the O2 is a popular choice as are the Magni
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was expecting to see more Bottlehead Crack owners but could only find two and that surprised me.
> 
> I'm trying to decide on my next amp purchase and thought I'd ask some owners here for their thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Not sure whether to go for a custom JDS O2+ODAC, a Schiit Magni/Vali or save my cash and go for a Bottlehead Crack + Speedball later.
> 
> I already have a FiiO E10K that could be used as a DAC.
> 
> @Draygonn I see you had both the Bottlehead Crack and O2 as well as a FiiO e9. What were your thoughts on these and which amp do you think is worth buying?
> 
> @Azakai what are the differences between the Vali and Magni for the HD650 and which did you prefer?
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!


That is not a good way to figure out which amp will work well with the HD650s.

A lot of people have an O2 or a Magni because it is cheap and well known. Both are OK and will do the job, but they are not the greatest sounding things in the world, and neither is the bottle head amp.

The Parasound Zdac is an affordable option that IMO sounds better than everything you are talking about, but almost no one knows about it. The jolida glass dac 3 can also run the headphones, and again, no one really knows about them.

I could name off a bunch of different solutions, but the price and the quality of sound will all be higher than something simple like the magni.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not a good way to figure out which amp will work well with the HD650s.
> 
> A lot of people have an O2 or a Magni because it is cheap and well known. Both are OK and will do the job, but they are not the greatest sounding things in the world, and neither is the bottle head amp.
> 
> The Parasound Zdac is an affordable option that IMO sounds better than everything you are talking about, but almost no one knows about it. The jolida glass dac 3 can also run the headphones, and again, no one really knows about them.
> 
> I could name off a bunch of different solutions, but the price and the quality of sound will all be higher than something simple like the magni.


I talked a coworker into letting me try his HD650s with my Torpedo and they sounded incredible. Again, the Torpedo is an amp many people don't know about. Which is odd, because with the E90CCs it sounds far better than it's price point would suggest.

Determining the "best" paring is impossible to do on an internet forum, because everyone will have an idea of what sounds best... and even then, it might just be because they haven't heard anything else.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I talked a coworker into letting me try his HD650s with my Torpedo and they sounded incredible. Again, the Torpedo is an amp many people don't know about. Which is odd, because with the E90CCs it sounds far better than it's price point would suggest.
> 
> Determining the "best" paring is impossible to do on an internet forum, because everyone will have an idea of what sounds best... and even then, it might just be because they haven't heard anything else.


True, but it is a far cry better than asking what everyone else bought for their headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

One important thing to remember is that "sounding good" is subjective and heavily reliant on what it is in comparison to. HD650 for instance sound amazing if you previously had the HD555 and sounds OK if you previously had the LCD-2. Magni/Modi sounds great with the HD650 if previously you used onboard. They will sound even better if paired with Bottlehead Crack and will sound amazing with a Cavalli Liquid Fire. The key in buying audio equipment is to figure out at which point you feel content with where are and stay there, otherwise buying audio equipment quickly becomes exhausting on the wallet.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Just like how I'm one of the few dudes that actually loves the HD 800 (because it's awesome and in the top 3-5 best headphones currently in production







).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Just like how I'm one of the few dudes that actually loves the HD 800 (because it's awesome and in the top 3-5 best headphones currently in production
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


HD800 is indisputably one of the best headphones for critical listening, classical, jazz, and ironically, gaming with positional sound. Personally, unless it is hooked up to a nice tube amp, I find it piercing, boring, and pretty much anemic on the low end, due to my preference for exaggerated bass and hatred of "proper and accurate" trebles. That said, the HD800 when paired with Liquid Gold was mesmerizing. If I ever decide to throw away like $5-6K on anything other than a LCD-3, I would probably get the HD800 with a Liquid Fire amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD800 is indisputably one of the best headphones for critical listening, classical, jazz, and ironically, gaming with positional sound. Personally, unless it is hooked up to a nice tube amp, I find it piercing, boring, and pretty much anemic on the low end, due to my preference for exaggerated bass and hatred of "proper and accurate" trebles. That said, the HD800 when paired with Liquid Gold was mesmerizing. If I ever decide to throw away like $5-6K on anything other than a LCD-3, I would probably get the HD800 with a Liquid Fire amp.


I thought the Liquid Fire was replaced by the Liquid Crimson? Both seem to have the traits of what I believe are ideal amp pairings for the HD 800 (warmth, slower decay for a more lush and romantic sound so almost the opposite of the HD 800's characteristics). I really liked the HD 800 with the Woo Audio WA22 which I assume had all the upgrades installed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I thought the Liquid Fire was replaced by the Liquid Crimson? Both seem to have the traits of what I believe are ideal amp pairings for the HD 800 (warmth, slower decay for a more lush and romantic sound so almost the opposite of the HD 800's characteristics). I really liked the HD 800 with the Woo Audio WA22 which I assume had all the upgrades installed.


I haven't been keeping up with Cavalli's offerings, just remembering what I heard a while back.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I haven't been keeping up with Cavalli's offerings, just remembering what I heard a while back.


http://www.cavalliaudio.com/index.php?p=product_details&pId=10

Indeed it is the Liquid Fire successor. Lower price too? Of all the Cavalli amps I'm most interested in the Liquid Glass. I plan to get one in the distant future since it's one of the most versatile headphone amps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> http://www.cavalliaudio.com/index.php?p=product_details&pId=10
> 
> Indeed it is the Liquid Fire successor. Lower price too? Of all the Cavalli amps I'm most interested in the Liquid Glass. I plan to get one in the distant future since it's one of the most versatile headphone amps.


I would love a Cavalli amp, but will probably get a Jolida DAC before that.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would love a Cavalli amp, but will probably get a Jolida DAC before that.


Yeah I'm getting an entire Stax system before I even consider buying a Liquid Glass. My goal is to have a Stax system for typical listening, and a non-electrostatic system on the side with a Liquid Glass amp, just for trying out other nice headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD800 is indisputably one of the best headphones for critical listening, classical, jazz, and ironically, gaming with positional sound. Personally, unless it is hooked up to a nice tube amp, I find it piercing, boring, and pretty much anemic on the low end, due to my preference for exaggerated bass and hatred of "proper and accurate" trebles. That said, the HD800 when paired with Liquid Gold was mesmerizing. If I ever decide to throw away like $5-6K on anything other than a LCD-3, I would probably get the HD800 with a Liquid Fire amp.


I dispute that.

The Stax 507s are a little more detailed and it is a lot easier to make out very subtle details in the music.

But they only sound decent with the woo audio amp.

The SS stax amps all make it sound flat.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I dispute that.
> 
> The Stax 507s are a little more detailed and it is a lot easier to make out very subtle details in the music.
> 
> But they only sound decent with the woo audio amp.
> 
> The SS stax amps all make it sound flat.


I said one of the best, not the best.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I dispute that.
> 
> The Stax 507s are a little more detailed and it is a lot easier to make out very subtle details in the music.
> 
> But they only sound decent with the woo audio amp.
> 
> The SS stax amps all make it sound flat.


I dispute _that_.









The Woo electrostatic amps are fairly mushy-sounding compared to alternatives; they certainly do no favors for resolution or detail.

The HD 800s certainly offer significantly finer resolution and this is aided by its exaggerated soundstage/imaging properties.

I would say the 507 is certainly far easier to listen to and perhaps more engaging, but it loses out on detail and resolution to the HD 800 by no small margin.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not a good way to figure out which amp will work well with the HD650s.
> 
> A lot of people have an O2 or a Magni because it is cheap and well known. Both are OK and will do the job, but they are not the greatest sounding things in the world, and neither is the bottle head amp.
> 
> The Parasound Zdac is an affordable option that IMO sounds better than everything you are talking about, but almost no one knows about it. The jolida glass dac 3 can also run the headphones, and again, no one really knows about them.
> 
> I could name off a bunch of different solutions, but the price and the quality of sound will all be higher than something simple like the magni.


Cool, I'll have a look into the Parasound, Jolida and Torpedo products as you are totally correct in assuming I hadn't heard of them







.

Heck, six months ago I'd never heard of O2, ODACs, Schiit, Bottlehead or anything specialised for headphones







! Up until Vista I'd spend money on a Soundblaster and use a 7.1 setup until I graduated to a Paradigm and Yamaha home theatre... so headphones were mostly an afterthought. Now I want to explore good headphones







.

The products I asked about all seem to feature prominently on the OCN recommended audio product topic and looking at the club list people have moved between these products so should be able to relay their experiences with them.

In Australia its hard to test these things before buying as they're more expensive here ($450AUD for O2+ODAC, ~$200AUD for Magni/Vali or ~$550AUD for BHC+speedball delivered!) and then no store sells both an O2 and Schiit product so testing them side by side is impossible.

To make an informed decision I have to go through as many forum responses as possible and attempt to formulate options based on consensus... not great but seems the best I can do







.

Edit: s/Modi/Magni


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I dispute _that_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Woo electrostatic amps are fairly mushy-sounding compared to alternatives; they certainly do no favors for resolution or detail.
> 
> The HD 800s certainly offer significantly finer resolution and this is aided by its exaggerated soundstage/imaging properties.
> 
> I would say the 507 is certainly far easier to listen to and perhaps more engaging, but it loses out on detail and resolution to the HD 800 by no small margin.


Noooooooooo

I will admit that I have never heard the amp stock. I think the one I listened to was using some really nice telefunken tubes, but it was NOT mushy at all.

I know Woo likes to ship really crappy tubes, but I would be surprised if the tubes the amp you were using were THAT bad.

I should also try to be more clear as well. IDK if you are familiar with Andrew Bird, but a lot of his music has like really really faint hidden detail that gets easily lost.

The HD800s loose that detail. I can only hear the details with the AKG K1000s, stax headphones, and for some reason the Denon closed back headphones.

Every other headphone I have heard will not let me pick out the really small details in the music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Cool, I'll have a look into the Parasound, Jolida and Torpedo products as you are totally correct in assuming I hadn't heard of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Heck, six months ago I'd never heard of O2, ODACs, Schiit, Bottlehead or anything specialised for headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Up until Vista I'd spend money on a Soundblaster and use a 7.1 setup until I graduated to a Paradigm and Yamaha home theatre... so headphones were mostly an afterthought. Now I want to explore good headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The products I asked about all seem to feature prominently on the OCN recommended audio product topic and looking at the club list people have moved between these products so should be able to relay their experiences with them.
> 
> In Australia its hard to test these things before buying as they're more expensive here ($450AUD for O2+ODAC, ~$200AUD for Magni/Vali or ~$550AUD for BHC+speedball delivered!) and then no store sells both an O2 and Schiit product so testing them side by side is impossible.
> 
> To make an informed decision I have to go through as many forum responses as possible and attempt to formulate options based on consensus... not great but seems the best I can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: s/Modi/Magni


Parasound sure, but dont bother with jolida.

I was only making a point, not a recommendation.

Also, I know this is gonna sound crazy, but do not be afraid to use a home theater receiver as a headphone amp.

If you can get over the size, a receiver might be a way to get around the high costs of boutique solutions in Australia.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I said one of the best, not the best.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So Tjj226, you keep mentioning the Parasound Zdac... is that just the original version, or the zdac2 as well now that the 2 is out?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I should also try to be more clear as well. IDK if you are familiar with Andrew Bird, but a lot of his music has like really really faint hidden detail that gets easily lost.


Give me some tracks, timestamps, and details and I'll tell you whether they're audible or not.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Parasound sure, but dont bother with jolida.
> 
> I was only making a point, not a recommendation.
> 
> Also, I know this is gonna sound crazy, but do not be afraid to use a home theater receiver as a headphone amp.
> 
> If you can get over the size, a receiver might be a way to get around the high costs of boutique solutions in Australia.


I tried my Yamaha RX-V473 receiver as the DAC+amp combo but went straight back to the E10K as I thought the sound was too squashed together. If I had a bigger, better receiver like the RX-V1xxx/2xxx/3xxx series I imagine it would be a different story







.

I've heard good things about the Darkvoice especially when you start swapping tubes out. Anyone used those?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One important thing to remember is that "sounding good" is subjective and heavily reliant on what it is in comparison to. HD650 for instance sound amazing if you previously had the HD555 and sounds OK if you previously had the LCD-2. Magni/Modi sounds great with the HD650 if previously you used onboard. They will sound even better if paired with Bottlehead Crack and will sound amazing with a Cavalli Liquid Fire. The key in buying audio equipment is to figure out at which point you feel content with where are and stay there, otherwise buying audio equipment quickly becomes exhausting on the wallet.


Very well said







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> One important thing to remember is that "sounding good" is subjective and heavily reliant on what it is in comparison to. HD650 for instance sound amazing if you previously had the HD555 and sounds OK if you previously had the LCD-2. Magni/Modi sounds great with the HD650 if previously you used onboard. They will sound even better if paired with Bottlehead Crack and will sound amazing with a Cavalli Liquid Fire. The key in buying audio equipment is to figure out at which point you feel content with where are and stay there, otherwise buying audio equipment quickly becomes exhausting on the wallet.


Self control is the hardest thing to do when it comes to headphones and computers. As I said before, I haven't heard anything else aside from what I own for longer than a few minutes... and that's probably a good thing where my wallet is concerned!









Also I jumped straight from onboard audio and a Turtle Beach headset to the DSS2 DAC, Torpedo and AKGs, so I'm still enjoying that drastic improvement.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Give me some tracks, timestamps, and details and I'll tell you whether they're audible or not.


I am actually heading out today to go visit some friends.

If you just so happen to find Andrew Bird Noble Beast in flac online, just give it a listen.

In a lot of the songs, there are sounds of bug wings and stuff like that.

I will be more than happy to give you time stamps on monday when I get back, but I think you will be able to see what I am talking about without specific times.

Bonus tip, the song master swarm is a very nice bass test.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am actually heading out today to go visit some friends.
> 
> If you just so happen to find Andrew Bird Noble Beast in flac online, just give it a listen.
> 
> In a lot of the songs, there are sounds of bug wings and stuff like that.
> 
> I will be more than happy to give you time stamps on monday when I get back, but I think you will be able to see what I am talking about without specific times.
> 
> Bonus tip, the song master swarm is a very nice bass test.


Bug wings? Good enough tip. I'll compare it from my HD 800s and Omega when I get the chance.


----------



## Natskyge

Fun question: what do you people consider the best/Dream Headphone setup? I mean the kind of setup you would buy if you had a Infinte amount of money.

Mine would be AKG K812, Sennheiser HD 800 and MrSpeakers Ether with a Schiit Yggdrasil and Ragnarok for desktop use and a pair of Alpha Primes and OPPO PM-3 with a Schiit Fulla for portable use.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Fun question: what do you people consider the best/Dream Headphone setup? I mean the kind of setup you would buy if you had a Infinte amount of money.
> 
> Mine would be AKG K812, Sennheiser HD 800 and MrSpeakers Ether with a Schiit Yggdrasil and Ragnarok for desktop use and a pair of Alpha Primes and OPPO PM-3 with a Schiit Fulla for portable use.


Desktop: MSB Technology Diamond DAC V Plus fully upgraded + HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE with Alps RK50 (or a properly built DIY-T2, Nanotube/Circlotron, or KGSSHV Carbon) + Stax SR-009.

Portable: Astell & Kern AK380 + Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z and/or A2000X.


----------



## pez

Dream setup? That K1000 setup I heard at the meet or the STAX SR-007 MKII on the setups I heard. One or the other would be ideal for me.

As for portable, I'd really just like a really good sounding phone with CIEMs. Most phones now are starting to sound better and better so that I don't even desire to carry any more unnecessary hardware on me.


----------



## Blze001

Meitner MA-1 -> going to a HeadAmp Blue Hawaii -> AKG K1000 and WooAudio WA6SE -> Fostex TH-900 sets.

I'm actually pretty happy with my portable setup, because it sounds great and it's cheap enough that I won't feel punched in the gut if it breaks or gets stolen


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Meitner MA-1 -> going to a HeadAmp Blue Hawaii -> AKG K1000 and WooAudio WA6SE -> Fostex TH-900 sets.
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with my portable setup, because it sounds great and it's cheap enough that I won't feel punched in the gut if it breaks or gets stolen


HeadAmp Blue Hawaii acting as a preamp? I didn't even know it had the ability. You can do much better than a WA6-SE! I seriously doubt it can do the K1000 justice but then again I never heard the pairing.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HeadAmp Blue Hawaii acting as a preamp? I didn't even know it had the ability. You can do much better than a WA6-SE! I seriously doubt it can do the K1000 justice but then again I never heard the pairing.


I meant to say the Meitner goes into the Blue Hawaii which feeds the K1000, and a separate cable goes into the WA6SE that feeds the TH-600.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I meant to say the Meitner goes into the Blue Hawaii which feeds the K1000, and a separate cable goes into the WA6SE that feeds the TH-600.


K1000 is a dynamic headphone and BHSE is an electrostatic amp. I'm confused. My amp choice for the K1000 would be the Woo Audio WA5, fully upgraded with new tubes.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Fun question: what do you people consider the best/Dream Headphone setup? I mean the kind of setup you would buy if you had a Infinte amount of money.


A problematic question unless the individual has heard said ideal setup.

I philosophically don't believe in throwing more money into problems (especially when problems don't exist), so I'd be satisfied with my electrostatic chain even with excessive disposable income.

If someone held a gun to my head and told me to improve it, maybe I'd just replace the 323S with a DIY SRM-T2.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> K1000 is a dynamic headphone and BHSE is an electrostatic amp. I'm confused. My amp choice for the K1000 would be the Woo Audio WA5, fully upgraded with new tubes.


Oh, the K1000 is dynamic? Wow. I listened to it along side some electrostats and it sounded just as good, I had no idea a dynamic could sound that excellent.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh, the K1000 is dynamic? Wow. I listened to it along side some electrostats and it sounded just as good, I had no idea a dynamic could sound that excellent.


I've seen it been named the most detailed dynamic transducer headphone. I wouldn't know though, never heard one.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've seen it been named the most detailed dynamic transducer headphone. I wouldn't know though, never heard one.


I was lucky and heard one at a meet in DC, I honestly only detected minor differences between them and the Stax 007 next to them.

Now that I know it's not an electrostat, my dream setup becomes the K1000/TH-600 and a Tubelab Simple SE built with the best quality components I can get my hands on. NOS RCA 45 Triodes, Electra-Print custom wound OTs, the works. All put into a nice, cherry and black aluminum case with hammered brass fittings/knobs and two integrated stands for the two headphones of honor.

And it's completely within reach! All I gotta do is sell my truck and commit to walking everywhere!









((I know the Simple SE was intended to be a speaker amp, but many people have converted it to a headphone amp without too much difficulty and incredible results))


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I was lucky and heard one at a meet in DC, I honestly only detected minor differences between them and the Stax 007 next to them.
> 
> Now that I know it's not an electrostat, my dream setup becomes the K1000/TH-600 and a Tubelab Simple SE built with the best quality components I can get my hands on. NOS RCA 45 Triodes, Electra-Print custom wound OTs, the works. All put into a nice, cherry and black aluminum case with hammered brass fittings/knobs and two integrated stands for the two headphones of honor.
> 
> And it's completely within reach! All I gotta do is sell my truck and commit to walking everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((I know the Simple SE was intended to be a speaker amp, but many people have converted it to a headphone amp without too much difficulty and incredible results))


If you were at a meet in DC, we probably met.

If you are talking about NOS 45s, then you should check out a store named deja vu.

They specialize in speakers, but most of their amps can be modified for headphones.

They have tons and tons and tons of 45s, 2A3s, 300bs and so on. From they way you talk I think you would really like it.









(also a single ended 45 is only really going to work for horn speakers or headphones. A single 45 tube is not enough power to drive high efficiency speakers well unless you put them in parallel.)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooo
> 
> I will admit that I have never heard the amp stock. I think the one I listened to was using some really nice telefunken tubes, but it was NOT mushy at all.
> 
> I know Woo likes to ship really crappy tubes, but I would be surprised if the tubes the amp you were using were THAT bad.
> 
> I should also try to be more clear as well. IDK if you are familiar with Andrew Bird, but a lot of his music has like really really faint hidden detail that gets easily lost.
> 
> The HD800s loose that detail. I can only hear the details with the AKG K1000s, stax headphones, and for some reason the Denon closed back headphones.
> 
> Every other headphone I have heard will not let me pick out the really small details in the music.


I have to confirm how bad the Woo stock tubes are. The WA22 was at the last meet and sounded wonderful with just about every headphone I tried with it. I forget what tubes they included but definitely upgraded. Woo sent a WA22 to the meet Saturday and it was fairly bland in comparison. Sounded less natural as well. Many people complained about that.

The Cavali Liquid Glass and Crimson were both a pleasure.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you were at a meet in DC, we probably met.
> 
> If you are talking about NOS 45s, then you should check out a store named deja vu.
> 
> They specialize in speakers, but most of their amps can be modified for headphones.
> 
> They have tons and tons and tons of 45s, 2A3s, 300bs and so on. From they way you talk I think you would really like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also a single ended 45 is only really going to work for horn speakers or headphones. A single 45 tube is not enough power to drive high efficiency speakers well unless you put them in parallel.)


Thank you! I've been looking for a halfway decent store in the NoVa area for audio stuff. I'm not too far, might pop over there this weekend and window shop.

But yeah, I can't get enough of the tube sound, and the not being able to drive speakers isn't a concern, as an apartment dweller, my focus is headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Thank you! I've been looking for a halfway decent store in the NoVa area for audio stuff. I'm not too far, might pop over there this weekend and window shop.
> 
> But yeah, I can't get enough of the tube sound, and the not being able to drive speakers isn't a concern, as an apartment dweller, my focus is headphones.


Let me know, how that works out.

Either by chance or by plan I will probably be meeting you there. I need to get some parts and take some pics for my own projects.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

K1000 are what I consider Headspeakers not Headphones.









My dream setup would be the following:

- Gustard X12 DAC
- Cavalli Liquid Gold SS Amp
- Cavalli Liquid Glass Tube Hybrid Amp
- Audeze LCD-3, Sennheiser HD800


----------



## friend'scatdied

The K1000's drivers are fairly dated and can be easily bested in resolution and detail by some $200-300 contemporary offerings.

Due to the nature of the design however their spatial imaging capabilities are second to none, and still a bit ahead of even the HD 800 today.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just Sold my AKG7XX and Beyer 990 Premium for the HD700.


Could have sold you mine.

God I'm so lazy, need to clean up and clear out a few crap around the house.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> K1000 are what I consider Headspeakers not Headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream setup would be the following:
> 
> - Gustard X12 DAC
> - Cavalli Liquid Gold SS Amp
> - Cavalli Liquid Glass Tube Hybrid Amp
> - Audeze LCD-3, Sennheiser HD800


I have to say, those Cavalli amps look drop dead gorgeous. Especially the hybrids.


----------



## Deano12345

I never thought I would get a better bargain on headphones than my 650's I picked up a few years back for €150...that was until yesterday, picked these up BNIB for €550. Extremely happy with them so far, however the stock cable does feel a little cheap considering the RRP of these, thats easily swapped though !

Only thing I'm now wondering is would I get more by upgrading the rest of the setup ? Currently have the Modi and a Little Dot MkII (with Svetlana tubes IIRC)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to say, those Cavalli amps look drop dead gorgeous. Especially the hybrids.


Absolutely drool worthy!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> K1000 are what I consider Headspeakers not Headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream setup would be the following:
> 
> - Gustard X12 DAC
> - Cavalli Liquid Gold SS Amp
> - Cavalli Liquid Glass Tube Hybrid Amp
> - Audeze LCD-3, Sennheiser HD800


Modest DAC choice.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> K1000 are what I consider Headspeakers not Headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dream setup would be the following:
> 
> - Gustard X12 DAC
> - Cavalli Liquid Gold SS Amp
> - Cavalli Liquid Glass Tube Hybrid Amp
> - Audeze LCD-3, Sennheiser HD800


I would skip the dac and amp's and buy a Chord Hugo instead.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Absolutely drool worthy!


Indeed, especially the delicious looking liquid crimson!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I would skip the dac and amp's and buy a Chord Hugo instead.


The Hugo is really nice, but I gotta have that sweet tube sound.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The Hugo is really nice, but I gotta have that sweet tube sound.


I'd probably replace the Liquid Glass with an Apex HiFi Audio Pinnacle, but then again I've never heard either.









For those who haven't seen it, Audeze LCD-4 announced for $4k. Uses a similar headband to the prototype "LCD-Z."

http://www.head-fi.org/t/782442/audeze-lcd-4


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Modest DAC choice.


X12 is more than sufficient IMO, but definitely the modest lady of that group.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I would skip the dac and amp's and buy a Chord Hugo instead.


I wouldn't.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Indeed, especially the delicious looking liquid crimson!


It is the budget but not so budget version of his Liquid Fire if I understood correctly.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought I would get a better bargain on headphones than my 650's I picked up a few years back for €150...that was until yesterday, picked these up BNIB for €550. Extremely happy with them so far, however the stock cable does feel a little cheap considering the RRP of these, thats easily swapped though !
> 
> Only thing I'm now wondering is would I get more by upgrading the rest of the setup ? Currently have the Modi and a Little Dot MkII (with Svetlana tubes IIRC)


I'd definitely replace the DAC and amp when possible. There are plenty of LCD-2 users here who can help steer you. The Burson Soloist is probably the amp I see recommended the most for the LCD-2.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd definitely replace the DAC and amp when possible. There are plenty of LCD-2 users here who can help steer you. The Burson Soloist is probably the amp I see recommended the most for the LCD-2.


Headphones are turning into another expensive hobby ! I guess I can't complain since I've not spent too much on the hardware itself. Thanks for the suggestion !


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Headphones are turning into another expensive hobby ! I guess I can't complain since I've not spent too much on the hardware itself. Thanks for the suggestion !


Yeah Burson stuff isn't exactly cheap. The Burson Conductor apparently has the same amp as the Soloist but features a DAC as well, so that may be another good choice.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love my Soloist LCD-2 pairing personally. I would advise looking for a used one.


----------



## Im Batman

Any tips for getting earpads over the headphone?

I'm trying to replace the stock Pro700 mk2 pads with Brainwavz HM5 pads.

I know it works because I've seen pictures of it but I just cant seem to get them on









EDIT: Got there eventually, only problem is I tore the inside of the pad a little but good enough.


----------



## pez

What headphone/earpad?


----------



## Blze001

I gotta post a picture of this at some point, but I needed a docking station for my iPod 5g at work that has the line-out for the amp. A friend had one for the iPhone 4 which has the same connector, but the 5g wouldn't physically fit.

10 minutes with a hacksaw later, I have a functional dock for my 5g.


----------



## ahnafakeef

So many dream setups and no electrostats. Why is that?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I already incorporated my existing electrostatics as they are penultimate material.

AFAIK there are few or no other members who actually own electrostatics.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I already incorporated my existing electrostatics as they are penultimate material.
> 
> AFAIK *there are few or no other members who actually own electrostatics*.


Again, why is that?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Again, why is that?


Because the headphones are obnoxiously expensive and needs special and equally expensive amps.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because the headphones are obnoxiously expensive and needs special and equally expensive amps.


Of course. But dream setups imply what people _want_, and would get if money was no object. So to rephrase my question - why is there such a small fan base for electrostats?

Also, are we really talking about price here on OCN?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Of course. But dream setups imply what people _want_, and would get if money was no object. So to rephrase my question - why is there such a small fan base for electrostats?
> 
> Also, are we really talking about price here on OCN?


Price is always on the mind due to how high expenses in a hobby can get. As to the answer of your question, it's because very few people have a chance to listen to electrostatic headphones, unless you go to a meet that has one. Auditioning things like LCD-3, K1000, or HD800 are much easier. Audio is much harder to come up with a dream setup, because it is so subjective. It's not like computers where you can just go "I will throw in 2 Titan X's" or something.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Price is always on the mind due to how high expenses in a hobby can get. As to the answer of your question, it's because very few people have a chance to listen to electrostatic headphones, unless you go to a meet that has one. Auditioning things like LCD-3, K1000, or HD800 are much easier. Audio is much harder to come up with a dream setup, because it is so subjective. It's not like computers where you can just go "I will throw in 2 Titan X's" or something.


Haha, very subtle jab there.









But thanks for the explanation. Makes sense as to why people would be cautious of investing into an electrostatic setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Haha, very subtle jab there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thanks for the explanation. Makes sense as to why people would be cautious of investing into an electrostatic setup.


Not a jab at all.







I have a Titan X myself. My point was that computer hardware is easy to pick out for dream builds because performance is quantified by indisputable numbers from benchmarks, FPS, power usage, and other measurable factors. With headphones on the other hand, how do quantify "enjoyment" which is purely subjective. You can measure sound of course, but you simply cannot easily measure how much someone likes sound without expensive medical machinery.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> So many dream setups and no electrostats. Why is that?


Mine was electrostatic!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not a jab at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Titan X myself. My point was that computer hardware is easy to pick out for dream builds because performance is quantified by indisputable numbers from benchmarks, FPS, power usage, and other measurable factors. With headphones on the other hand, how do quantify "enjoyment" which is purely subjective. You can measure sound of course, but you simply cannot easily measure how much someone likes sound without expensive medical machinery.


Just having read through, picked out and ordered my new audio equipment, trust me I know how difficult and very subjective audio equipment are. I couldn't agree more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Mine was electrostatic!


Must have missed it. My bad. Mind reiterating it for me?

Just so that you guys understand why I brought up this topic in the first place - I'm looking forward to upgrading to an electrostatic setup and have already placed orders for the gears. So the scarcity of electrostats for dream setups was somewhat unsettling.


----------



## Skrillex

Seeing this thread has made me miss my Denon AH-D7000s, I'm just a peasant with Audio-Technica M50s at the moment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Seeing this thread has made me miss my Denon AH-D7000s, I'm just a peasant with Audio-Technica M50s at the moment.


The AD7000 was a beautiful pair of headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Must have missed it. My bad. Mind reiterating it for me?
> 
> Just so that you guys understand why I brought up this topic in the first place - I'm looking forward to upgrading to an electrostatic setup and have already placed orders for the gears. So the scarcity of electrostats for dream setups was somewhat unsettling.


Electrostatic master race. My dream headphone setup consists of the MSB Technology Diamond DAC V Plus fully upgraded, HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50 (but I'd happily accept a masterfully built DIY T2, Nanotube/Circlotron, or KGSSHV Carbon), and Stax SR-009. The superior transparency of electrostats is too good to miss out on. Even my old electret Stax SR-30 is more transparent than my Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The AD7000 was a beautiful pair of headphones.


Next time I come into a bit of money, I'm gonna try get another pair.

Hard to find these days.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> Next time I come into a bit of money, I'm gonna try get another pair.
> 
> Hard to find these days.


Have you ever considered the Fostex TH900? Some people think of it as a spiritual successor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Another reason in addition to those already listed for why electrostats aren't in dream lists is .... No idea what the benefits are, and I'll definitely agree on the whole difficult to find a pair to try.

My dream setup right now is a Schiit hybrid setup (on mobile and I forget the names... And I might look into other things like the oppo ha-1) with a few options so I can try out tubes to see if I like, a pair of AKG K812's, and either a pair of LCD-2/3's or Mr speaker ethers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I don't think the 323S is all that expensive and it'll get the job done for many electrostatics excepting maybe the SR-007. If you don't listen very loud, the 323S is easily good enough for the SR-009 and SR-Omega as well.

Electrostatics can be somewhat finicky however, e.g. seasonal imbalances resulting from so-called "parasitic" charges left within the stators of the transducers. In some cases the imbalance can grow as much as 3-12dB as I experienced on my old HE60s. Given that experience I'm inclined to lean towards a modified SRM-727 (for channel balance control) above perhaps any aftermarket energizer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't think the 323S is all that expensive and it'll get the job done for many electrostatics excepting maybe the SR-007. If you don't listen very loud, the 323S is easily good enough for the SR-009 and SR-Omega as well.
> 
> Electrostatics can be somewhat finicky however, e.g. seasonal imbalances resulting from so-called "parasitic" charges left within the stators of the transducers. In some cases the imbalance can grow as much as 3-12dB as I experienced on my old HE60s. Given that experience I'm inclined to lean towards a modified SRM-727 (for channel balance control) above perhaps any aftermarket energizer.


Yeah I'm probably going to get the 323S and SR-007, acknowledging the SR-007 is harder to drive than the SR-009. That should at least hold me over until I can get a KGSSHV Carbon.


----------



## friend'scatdied

KGSSHV is definitely a try-before-you-buy kind of pairing. I found it to be more shrill and sibilant with the SR-007Mk1 than even the SR-009 via the 323S.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Electrostatic master race. My dream headphone setup consists of the MSB Technology Diamond DAC V Plus fully upgraded, HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE w/ Alps RK50 (but I'd happily accept a masterfully built DIY T2, Nanotube/Circlotron, or KGSSHV Carbon), and Stax SR-009. The superior transparency of electrostats is too good to miss out on. Even my old electret Stax SR-30 is more transparent than my Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro.


I really wanted a BHSE after having read so many good things about it when paired with an SR-009. But the price made it absolutely impossible. Maybe when I upgrade next time. But that being said, for all intents and purposes, I intend on my incoming audio gears to be end-game for me. The pursuit of top-of-the-line audio is truly exorbitant. At least when compared to other computer parts.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I would not call it necessarily exorbitant, but it is too subjective and arbitrary to be worth fretting over.

The headache is worse in the realm of speakers where the possibilities of speakers and amplifiers are even more vast.

This is why I "threw in the towel" more than a year ago. Additionally back in 2009 when I received my JH13 Pros I quit all audio discussions for about three or four years.


----------



## redxmaverick

I've been away from headphone news for at least a year now. I randomly received an email from Audeze today introducing the LCD-4. Special order price of $3,995!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redxmaverick*
> 
> I've been away from headphone news for at least a year now. I randomly received an email from Audeze today introducing the LCD-4. Special order price of $3,995!


Yep that's how it's done: double the price of your previous flagship. Actually, often times it's more than double.









I do look forward to auditioning it. I really wonder what it sounds like. What I've read suggests they tried to make it sound more like the LCD-2 and LCD-3. In this case I can't imagine it being a large improvement over the LCD-3.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> KGSSHV is definitely a try-before-you-buy kind of pairing. I found it to be more shrill and sibilant with the SR-007Mk1 than even the SR-009 via the 323S.


Okay what is going on.

I truly do trust you and your hearing, but we have having such wild differences that I am starting to think something weird is going on.

I am going to start doing some research and figure out how good QC is at stax. I will also ask justin to see if I can not get the BHSE and a few other things on loan to figure out what is going on.


----------



## friend'scatdied

QC at Stax is drum-tight and I doubt the sample variation in their transducers and energizers.

DIY amplifiers are another story but every KGSSHV I've heard has had way too much energy up top.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> QC at Stax is drum-tight and I doubt the sample variation in their transducers and energizers.
> 
> DIY amplifiers are another story but every KGSSHV I've heard has had way too much energy up top.


The KGSSHV Carbon was apparently designed to tame the SR-009's treble. If I were going that route I'd get one from Birgir/spritzer at Mjolnir Audio.


----------



## pez

I was going to post a track, but it's not available on YouTube in the 'vanilla' version. That makes me sad







.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Have you ever considered the Fostex TH900? Some people think of it as a spiritual successor.


The price difference s quite large though and in some cases some well respected audiophiles actually think the D7000 to be the better headphones overall.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skrillex*
> 
> The price difference s quite large though and in some cases some well respected audiophiles actually think the D7000 to be the better headphones overall.


Yeah the TH900 is supposedly more V-shaped with a more recessed mid range. I actually hate how it sounds. I'm sure I wouldn't hate the D7000 as much. Mid range recession is a big no-no for me. When I listened to the LCD-X and Abyss AB-1266 there was something I disliked but I couldn't quite put my finger on it until later; mid range recession. It made the LCD-X sound overly bright to me, even though I think it has a lower treble response than the HE-560 which I like a lot.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Fostex's entire line-up is abysmal IMHO.


----------



## pez

I personally didn't like the Mad Dogs we heard at the meet. It was seriously puzzling why people thought the Mad Dogs were something special when the DT770 was still a step above it in almost every way. I think the Mad Dogs had more bass, but they weren't as comfy, they were heavier, and they were muddy.


----------



## Skrillex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the TH900 is supposedly more V-shaped with a more recessed mid range. I actually hate how it sounds. I'm sure I wouldn't hate the D7000 as much. Mid range recession is a big no-no for me. When I listened to the LCD-X and Abyss AB-1266 there was something I disliked but I couldn't quite put my finger on it until later; mid range recession. It made the LCD-X sound overly bright to me, even though I think it has a lower treble response than the HE-560 which I like a lot.


Must admit, I want to scratch the Audeze LCD-2 itch. They look fantastic and are meant to sound excellent too if driven properly.

Tis the problem now, you can get the expensive phones you want but you need a DAC/AMP that makes them flourish.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've already sold off my LCD2.2 non-Fazor as well as my HE400i, so loving my HE500 on my Oppo HA-1 and Gustard stack.......especially the latter. Awaiting the release of the Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro in my neck of the wood, also waiting for my friend to go to China to scout for used HE1000.....he promised to get me one should he find two.







I've decided that my desktop isn't the best place for a serious audiophile speaker and amp setup, so I went with a Focal XS Book 2.0 speaker system for casual audio appreciation.


----------



## Blze001

Anyone had any experience with SMSL? I'm considering picking up an SMSL 793II , I've heard some good things about it.

Don't really need to replace my DSS2, but it'd be fun to experiment.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone had any experience with SMSL? I'm considering picking up an SMSL 793II , I've heard some good things about it.
> 
> Don't really need to replace my DSS2, but it'd be fun to experiment.


I don't know about their DACs or headphone amps. But their speaker amps are amazing, ridiculously good value. I have an SMSL SA-60 and it's absolutely blown me away.

I have heard very good things about their DACs and headphone amps too though.


----------



## rck1984

Newest addition to my headphone hobby, Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro.

Very satisfied with them so far, great soundstage for a closed-back headphone. Punchy and tight bass without getting overwhelming, slightly recessed mid's but satisfying high's. These headphones are known for their long burn-in time so looking forward to see how these turn out and sound even better.


----------



## pez

Those are some great pics! I never felt the Beyers sounded much different through all of my use with them. The highs were still just a bit 'high' for me in the beginning and when I listened to them before selling them as well. It never really came into play unless something wasn't well-produced, but they were always a joy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Those are some great pics! I never felt the Beyers sounded much different through all of my use with them. The highs were still just a bit 'high' for me in the beginning and when I listened to them before selling them as well. It never really came into play unless something wasn't well-produced, but they were always a joy.


Even the DT 880 on a tube amp? I find the DT 880 to be close to perfectly neutral, a trait I only extend to the HD 800 on the right amp, SR-009 on the BHSE, and a well driven HE-6.

Beyer build quality has spoiled me. I wish most other headphones were built at least as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Even the DT 880 on a tube amp? I find the DT 880 to be close to perfectly neutral, a trait I only extend to the HD 800 on the right amp, SR-009 on the BHSE, and a well driven HE-6.
> 
> Beyer build quality has spoiled me. I wish most other headphones were built at least as well.


Well I was speaking of the DT770s (the pics he posted). The DT880 are supposed to be the neutral ones of the bunch, and I've yet to hear them. The DT990 are currently $219 on MassDrop....so tempted.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Beyer build quality has spoiled me. I wish most other headphones were built at least as well.


The one thing that I highly dislike with Beyer is their lack of removable cables which is a big deal breaker. Sure they may have introduced it now with the T1 Gen 2 but their previous models even their flagship T1 Gen 1 did not have a removable cable. However they do get credit for building their headphones in Germany whereas Sennheiser either builds them in Ireland (mid end audiophile) or in China (for their lower end headphones) or finally the HD 800 which is built in Germany.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> The one thing that I highly dislike with Beyer is their lack of removable cables which is a big deal breaker. Sure they may have introduced it now with the T1 Gen 2 but their previous models even their flagship T1 Gen 1 did not have a removable cable. However they do get credit for building their headphones in Germany whereas Sennheiser either builds them in Ireland (mid end audiophile) or in China (for their lower end headphones) or finally the HD 800 which is built in Germany.


Yeah a removable cable is a must for portable headphones I think. I don't mind for at home use however.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah a removable cable is a must for portable headphones I think. I don't mind for at home use however.


I think it shouldn't matter whether it is a portable headphone or an audiophile open dynamic headphone. I have read of numerous stories of Beyerdynamic headphones needing repairs because the cable had something happen to it. A removeable cable is something that fixes that issue and saves the hassle of sending in the headphone to Beyer's only headphone repair centre in North America (Sound doctor - NY).


----------



## drez

Bit late to the part but I havr no idea what my dream headphone setup would be. I like my freind's 009 BHSE setup but there was a sharpness which induced ear pain. Perhaps just too detailed. I think modified HD 800 is about my threshold.

His Invicta DAC was pretty nice also, but that is about the most high end DAC I have heard. If I were to list high end DAC I haven't heard that would be kind of pointless.

Interesting about the KGSS carbon. I really like how 009 and BHSE does dynamics and resolution and dissappearing, just the sharpness, and the cost...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drez*
> 
> Bit late to the part but I havr no idea what my dream headphone setup would be. I like my freind's 009 BHSE setup but there was a sharpness which induced ear pain. Perhaps just too detailed. I think modified HD 800 is about my threshold.
> 
> His Invicta DAC was pretty nice also, but that is about the most high end DAC I have heard. If I were to list high end DAC I haven't heard that would be kind of pointless.
> 
> Interesting about the KGSS carbon. I really like how 009 and BHSE does dynamics and resolution and dissappearing, just the sharpness, and the cost...


The new Stax SR-L700 may be to your liking. Early impressions suggest it's like a slightly lesser version of the SR-009, and that its drivers are based on those in the SR-009. It's probably still much more detailed than the Sennheiser HD 800 though, and definitely more transparent.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Speaking of the amazing neutrality of the SR-009 with the BHSE, how far off would the SR-009 be in terms of neutrality with a SRM-323S vs with a BHSE?

And would equalizing help achieve neutrality near about the BHSE with an SR-009 paired with an SRM-323S?

Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Speaking of the amazing neutrality of the SR-009 with the BHSE, how far off would the SR-009 be in terms of neutrality with a SRM-323S vs with a BHSE?
> 
> And would equalizing help achieve neutrality near about the BHSE with an SR-009 paired with an SRM-323S?
> 
> Thank you.


Equalizing can always help in that regard I think. Lots of SR-009 users say the treble gets very strident on the SRM-323S, some call it intolerable. EQ is probably needed.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Equalizing can always help in that regard I think. Lots of SR-009 users say the treble gets very strident on the SRM-323S, some call it intolerable. EQ is probably needed.


Looks like I should get to learning how to properly equalize a headphone. The process is the same for every headphone, right?

Thank you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Electrostatic headphones function as capacitive loads rather than resistive loads (latter being represented by pretty much every dynamic headphone).

The main difference in increasingly proficient electrostatic amplifiers will be increasingly proficient treble and bass extension.

If anything I would consider a 323S to be serviceable with the 009 simply because it has slightly relaxed treble extension relative to the higher-end offerings.

Those who have issues with the 323S's treble performance are probably running it louder than it was designed for. It runs out of steam quickly past moderate listening levels since it just can't swing that much voltage.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Those who have issues with the 323S's treble performance are probably running it louder than it was designed for. It runs out of steam quickly past moderate listening levels since it just can't swing that much voltage.


This is my expectation too now that you mention it, and similar issues seem to occur with many electrostatic amps.


----------



## THEStorm

My Sorbothane showed up today, once I get some spare time I'm going to put it into my HE-400 and see if I notice as big of a difference as people are saying. If not I'm out less than $5. Now I'm just waiting for my custom cable!

For those who don't know what it is you can read about it here http://www.head-fi.org/t/744839/damping-mechanical-resonance-distortion-of-stax-and-other-phones-with-sorbothane-and-other-materials


----------



## silvrr

So in 2013 the Eagles issued a box set of their studio albums which were remastered. I found out awhile back that the album "The Long Run" that was in a number of the box sets was not the remastered version. Got a remastered version from Rhino which finally came to my door today and put both into audacity. Pretty interesting to see the difference. The original master has tons of headroom and is noticeably quiet compared to the other albums (and most albums for that matter). The remastered version is much louder.

My question is does anyone have a way to volume match two songs without a db meter? I want to compare the two but its kinda hard with how far apart they are on the ol' volume knob. I can tell the new master has a lot more background noise but not sure which I like more otherwise.

Pretty interesting looking at the wave forms, original up top, new one on the bottom.


----------



## drez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The new Stax SR-L700 may be to your liking. Early impressions suggest it's like a slightly lesser version of the SR-009, and that its drivers are based on those in the SR-009. It's probably still much more detailed than the Sennheiser HD 800 though, and definitely more transparent.


SR-L700 looks very tempting. Hopefully local hifi store will stock a pair eventually.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So in 2013 the Eagles issued a box set of their studio albums which were remastered. I found out awhile back that the album "The Long Run" that was in a number of the box sets was not the remastered version. Got a remastered version from Rhino which finally came to my door today and put both into audacity. Pretty interesting to see the difference. The original master has tons of headroom and is noticeably quiet compared to the other albums (and most albums for that matter). The remastered version is much louder.
> 
> My question is does anyone have a way to volume match two songs without a db meter? I want to compare the two but its kinda hard with how far apart they are on the ol' volume knob. I can tell the new master has a lot more background noise but not sure which I like more otherwise.
> 
> Pretty interesting looking at the wave forms, original up top, new one on the bottom.


Go into Audacity's effects menu and use the "Amplify" tool (sorry I can't say exactly what menu it's in, I'm on mobile atm).

Tick the box that reads something like "avoid clipping" or something like that (it's the only tick box in that tool iirc) and hit amplify. Once you've done this you can play with the levels more finely to get them to exactly (or nearly so) the same levels. If you do this for both tracks (using the recommended amplification/gain change, the levels should be very very close).

If you need a hand with this just let me know, I've used the tool many times splicing podcasts for friends.


----------



## rck1984

Recieved my Schiit Magni 2 today.

My god, what a difference compared to the AMP on my Essence STX. Been doing some "homework" and the DAC on the STX seems to be better than the DAC on the Modi, so sticking to the STX DAC for now. But again, what a difference in sound quality, my HD600's really come to life now. I liked them already before but they're amazing right now,

This Schiit is worth every penny!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Recieved my Schiit Magni 2 today.
> 
> My god, what a difference compared to the AMP on my Essence STX. Been doing some "homework" and the DAC on the STX seems to be better than the DAC on the Modi, so sticking to the STX DAC for now. But again, what a difference in sound quality, my HD600's really come to life now. I liked them already before but they're amazing right now,
> 
> This Schiit is worth every penny!


I'm guessing you were just reading about the DAC chips in both the STX and Modi? Because I'd wager the Modi's DAC as a whole is a slight upgrade over the STX. I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD which is said to be about equal to the STX as a DAC, and my Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1's DAC performs slightly better (and I doubt the Modi is worse than the D1).


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm guessing you were just reading about the DAC chips in both the STX and Modi? Because I'd wager the Modi's DAC as a whole is a slight upgrade over the STX. I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD which is said to be about equal to the STX as a DAC, and my Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1's DAC performs slightly better (and I doubt the Modi is worse than the D1).


Correct.

I am aware of the fact that there is more components that make the quality (or not).

However, i have been reading quite some positive feedback when it comes to the DAC on the STX, sticking to it at least for now. Doubt it's worth the 99 bucks to go for a Modi, perhaps i look at a higher quality segment later on, when the wallet allows it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> I am aware of the fact that there is more components that make the quality (or not).
> 
> However, i have been reading quite some positive feedback when it comes to the DAC on the STX, sticking to it at least for now. Doubt it's worth the 99 bucks to go for a Modi, perhaps i look at a higher quality segment later on, when the wallet allows it


Yeah I'd expect only a small difference with the Modi, namely in sound staging which opamp rolling on your STX may achieve as well.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Correct.
> 
> I am aware of the fact that there is more components that make the quality (or not).
> 
> However, i have been reading quite some positive feedback when it comes to the DAC on the STX, sticking to it at least for now. Doubt it's worth the 99 bucks to go for a Modi, perhaps i look at a higher quality segment later on, when the wallet allows it


Pssh, just pick up a Yggdrasil and call it good.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Pssh, just pick up a Yggdrasil and call it good.


Little above my budget for now







Perhaps one day, one day...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Go into Audacity's effects menu and use the "Amplify" tool (sorry I can't say exactly what menu it's in, I'm on mobile atm).
> 
> Tick the box that reads something like "avoid clipping" or something like that (it's the only tick box in that tool iirc) and hit amplify. Once you've done this you can play with the levels more finely to get them to exactly (or nearly so) the same levels. If you do this for both tracks (using the recommended amplification/gain change, the levels should be very very close).
> 
> If you need a hand with this just let me know, I've used the tool many times splicing podcasts for friends.


Thanks, Ill give that a try later today.


----------



## pez

I always found the OG Modi to be a bit 'cold' sounding. Pretty lifeless, honestly. Having said that, I did not like it more than my TiHD, but it certainly wasn't worse. More of a different sound signature.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Pssh, just pick up a Yggdrasil and call it good.


When you go to deja vu, you will realize what you just said was a sin


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When you go to deja vu, you will realize what you just said was a sin


I was just picking the top Schiit offering, I don't know DACs terribly well.


----------



## rathborne

Finished my DIY headphone stand over the long weekend for the Sennheiser HD650 and FiiO E10K. Matches the colour scheme of my modded Antec P180







.

Made it using MDF from a monitor stand and cut the notches very slowly using the dremel in its drill press like a band saw.


----------



## pez

Looks good. I've still got the trusty TP holder for mine







. I think I'm actually going to get a longer custom cable made so I can sit in my chair and relax with tunes next to my desk.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought a number of goodies, a set of spikes and bases for my OPPO HA-1 (and another set for my Gustard stack), and a HiFiMan HE4 to accompany my HE500.

Also was in another IEM mood, grabbed an Inear Stagediver 3 aka SD3, so loving the fit! It looks like a CIEM actually....

Putting them through their paces now......seller threw in a Nocturnal Audio Wuad29 cable, the original cable is the greenish (oxidized) one you see in the background.


----------



## friend'scatdied

That's an impressive level of oxidation. My JH13's custom silver cables are nowhere near that and the cables are about 5 years old now.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's an impressive level of oxidation. My JH13's custom silver cables are nowhere near that and the cables are about 5 years old now.


I've made arrangement to get a pretty good silver cable - Effect Audio Thor Silver W8 - to use on my StageDiver 3. I hope this all silver cable would open up the highs a little....the Thor Silver W8 I'm getting will cost me about 213USD (the seller threw in a Fiio E07K as a gift)


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've made arrangement to get a pretty good silver cable - Effect Audio Thor Silver W8 - to use on my StageDiver 3. I hope this all silver cable would open up the highs a little....the Thor Silver W8 I'm getting will cost me about 213USD (the seller threw in a Fiio E07K as a gift)


I keep hearing this, but asfar as i know the only thing cabels need to do is conduct Electrons, and they dont realy Care what metal it is. Besides you are running it thourgh a copper voice coil/planar driver anyway so it doesn't matter.

Silver 1.59×10−8 6.30×107 0.0038
Copper 1.68×10−8 5.96×107 0.003862

As you can see the diffrence is realy low anyway, but as all ready stated it wont matter since the wires/voice coils/circute boards are copper anyway and thus acts as a bottleneck neck. And thats assuming a difrence which there is no Scientific proof of. If it does make a noticable and reproducable diffrence then it is not a cable, but something altering the analog signal.

Source: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrical_resistivity_and_conductivity

Anyway if you wanna buy it go Ahead, this is just a hobby so do what you want!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Don't mean to sound defensive, but this reminds me of those who judge the performance of a headphone simply by looking at the frequency chart and making judgment from there. Somehow, silver core cables seem to boost higher frequency a little. The silver plate copper of the ALO SXC 24 did make an improvement over the stock Fitear cable. I was rather skeptical when I tried it out, but even to someone with not too good hearing, like moi, I swear there was a difference. Mids moved forward somewhat and there was better treble as well. Tried the stock cable, then back to the ALO and I could still hear the difference. I don't buy into this cryo freeze/treated nonsense, but silver cables seem to do better with higher frequency....why? I haven't the faintest. BTW, I'd gotten the Effect Audio cable because it was a hella deal. Brand new, it's 449USD, I paid less than half of that, and got a Fiio E07K DAC as a freebie.......

Edit - see below


----------



## Wicked_Bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Honestly, you'll be pretty happy with any of those. Personally, I'd go with the AUNE or xDuoo and a nice selection of tubes for them, but I'm a tube guy.
> 
> Odds are you'd be happiest with the Magni 2 + Modi 2, they'll drive your AKGs just fine. None of the options are going to impart a ton of bass, that's something you gotta do with the EQ and headphone selection. Plus a Modi 2 Uber is a solid piece of kit to build off of if you want to go upscale in amps/headphones in the future.


I have been using my Xduoo TA-01 for around two months now and I love it. It's my first headphone amp and dac combo but I can't explain how giddy over when I listen to my favorite music.

Do you have any recommendations on new tubes I can try with it?

Thank you


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Don't mean to sound defensive, but this reminds me of those who judge the performance of a headphone simply by looking at the frequency chart and making judgment from there. Somehow, silver core cables seem to boost higher frequency a little. The silver plate copper of the ALO SXC 24 did make an improvement over the stock Fitear cable. I was rather skeptical when I tried it out, but even to someone with not too good hearing, like moi, I swear there was a difference. Mids moved forward somewhat and there was better treble as well. Tried the stock cable, then back to the ALO and I could still hear the difference. I don't buy into this cryo freeze/treated nonsense, but silver cables seem to do better with higher frequency....why? I haven't the faintest. BTW, I'd gotten the Effect Audio cable because it was a hella deal. Brand new, it's 449USD, I paid less than half of that, and got a Fiio E07K DAC as a freebie.......
> 
> Edit - see below


Have you tried blind testing?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Have you tried blind testing?


No, have you? Do you ask this of everyone who says they hear a difference? I don't see why I'd have to prove myself to you. If you don't think it makes a difference, fine......no need to challenge someone who says he does. If you think I've bought into this silver making a difference 'nonsense', fine....leave it at that. I'm happy with my purchase, and let's leave it at that as well.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> No, have you? Do you ask this of everyone who says they hear a difference? I don't see why I'd have to prove myself to you. If you don't think it makes a difference, fine......no need to challenge someone who says he does. If you think I've bought into this silver making a difference 'nonsense', fine....leave it at that. I'm happy with my purchase, and let's leave it at that as well.


I am sorry if i seem aggresive that was not the point, the point was i curious why so many people buy cables for a considerable amount of money and what causes the diffrence those people speak of.
I have no problem with you buying cables i just want to know why and if there is a diffrence, and sadly i have a hard time trusting people on audio since as soon i am not sceptical somone sells me snake oil. I am sure you are not liar.

So to be clear i dont have a problem nor do i want be mean against you, i have just learn to be sceptical of audio people and i am sorry you have been a target of that.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey Guys! I just added a new headphone to my collection! I couldn't resist and I picked it up for $425 instead of $565 ($499 + shipping to me) brand new! The only negative thing about the deal is that I get the headphone with the screw type connector and not the 2.5 mm type connector. Not a big deal for me in all honesty, but I may need new cables...



I like the sound signature, it's cleaner and brighter in the highs than my Fidelio X2s which is grainy at times. The sub bass is definitely better than the X2 as the X2 has a more pronounced mid bass versus sub bass. The Fidelio definitely is a tad bit warmer sounding but it lacks the speed of the HE-400i (if that makes sense). Sounds pretty good with my E17 / E09k setup, I don't hear the overly bright highs that some are mentioning, at least with my setup.

Sometimes though the bass seems lacking in certain songs (it's probably me getting used to the mid bass of the X2s), Hifiman is saying that I need to put in 150 hours of burn in for the driver and I'm hoping it does make a difference.









By the way, *can anyone recommend some nice cables for my new cans?* Not looking for any silver cable or any of that expensive stuff, I just find the Hifiman cables stiff and wish to have a more pliable / soft cable.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I am sorry if i seem aggresive that was not the point, the point was i curious why so many people buy cables for a considerable amount of money and what causes the diffrence those people speak of.
> I have no problem with you buying cables i just want to know why and if there is a diffrence, and sadly i have a hard time trusting people on audio since as soon i am not sceptical somone sells me snake oil. I am sure you are not liar.
> 
> So to be clear i dont have a problem nor do i want be mean against you, i have just learn to be sceptical of audio people and i am sorry you have been a target of that.


Another thing to notice is that humans are horrible measuring instruments, even color can affect what we perceive with our other senses. AKA. Synesthesia.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I am sorry if i seem aggresive that was not the point, the point was i curious why so many people buy cables for a considerable amount of money and what causes the diffrence those people speak of.
> I have no problem with you buying cables i just want to know why and if there is a diffrence, and sadly i have a hard time trusting people on audio since as soon i am not sceptical somone sells me snake oil.


Headphone cables are pretty well known to have some of an effect on the sound signature, which kinda makes sense since they're the last conduit before the signal hits the drivers. Again, everyone is different, but most can notice at least a small change.

There are two considerations, however:

1) Is your driver sensitive enough to register the improvement? IEMs are extremely sensitive drivers, so they're more likely than most to register a change.

2) A lot of the "snake oil" in cables regard RCA and power cables, especially power cables.

Also if he was replacing badly oxidized cables with fresh ones, the lack of oxidation will definitely improve sound.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Finished my DIY headphone stand over the long weekend for the Sennheiser HD650 and FiiO E10K. Matches the colour scheme of my modded Antec P180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Made it using MDF from a monitor stand and cut the notches very slowly using the dremel in its drill press like a band saw.


Well done








I made something kind of similar with some Ikea parts, a piece of MDF and sticky film. Real cheap and easy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Guys! I just added a new headphone to my collection! I couldn't resist and I picked it up for $425 instead of $565 ($499 + shipping to me) brand new! The only negative thing about the deal is that I get the headphone with the screw type connector and not the 2.5 mm type connector. Not a big deal for me in all honesty, but I may need new cables...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound signature, it's cleaner and brighter in the highs than my Fidelio X2s which is grainy at times. The sub bass is definitely better than the X2 as the X2 has a more pronounced mid bass versus sub bass. The Fidelio definitely is a tad bit warmer sounding but it lacks the speed of the HE-400i (if that makes sense). Sounds pretty good with my E17 / E09k setup, I don't hear the overly bright highs that some are mentioning, at least with my setup.
> 
> Sometimes though the bass seems lacking in certain songs (it's probably me getting used to the mid bass of the X2s), Hifiman is saying that I need to put in 150 hours of burn in for the driver and I'm hoping it does make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, *can anyone recommend some nice cables for my new cans?* Not looking for any silver cable or any of that expensive stuff, I just find the Hifiman cables stiff and wish to have a more pliable / soft cable.


Congrats on your purchase, awesome pair of cans.

Take a look at: http://www.bestintheversecables.com/ been reading great things about them. Unfortunately they're updating their website at this moment of writing.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> ... Take a look at: http://www.bestintheversecables.com/ been reading great things about them. Unfortunately they're updating their website at this moment of writing.


Thank you and + Rep for the recommendation! I hope their prices are reasonable? Any idea on how much a 6 foot cable might cost?


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Headphone cables are pretty well known to have some of an effect on the sound signature, which kinda makes sense since they're the last conduit before the signal hits the drivers. Again, everyone is different, but most can notice at least a small change.
> 
> There are two considerations, however:
> 
> 1) Is your driver sensitive enough to register the improvement? IEMs are extremely sensitive drivers, so they're more likely than most to register a change.
> 
> 2) A lot of the "snake oil" in cables regard RCA and power cables, especially power cables.
> 
> Also if he was replacing badly oxidized cables with fresh ones, the lack of oxidation will definitely improve sound.


I agree, aslong as the cable is OK it is fine.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you and + Rep for the recommendation! I hope their prices are reasonable? Any idea on how much a 6 foot cable might cost?


No sorry, no idea. I just do a lot of reading and see this company/website pop-up quite often. They do custom cables and people are raving about the quality and their looks. Worth taking a look at them as soon as their website is up and running again.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Headphone cables are pretty well known to have some of an effect on the sound signature, which kinda makes sense since they're the last conduit before the signal hits the drivers. Again, everyone is different, but most can notice at least a small change.
> 
> There are two considerations, however:
> 
> 1) Is your driver sensitive enough to register the improvement? IEMs are extremely sensitive drivers, so they're more likely than most to register a change.
> 
> 2) A lot of the "snake oil" in cables regard RCA and power cables, especially power cables.
> 
> Also if he was replacing badly oxidized cables with fresh ones, the lack of oxidation will definitely improve sound.


I have a friend who has a pair of 50k speakers, Nordorst speaker cables worth a few thousand.....last I was talking to him about his system, he was talking about getting Nordorst power cords.....I was like, "Really?!" He espoused the benefits of such power cords and I asked him, "Who told you about this?". He said the Nordorst rep in my neck of the wood was telling him that the power cord would make even more of an improvement than, say, speaker cables (didn't hurt that my friend'd already gotten the speaker cables from him....now he'd wanted to sell power cords!). I was really goin'







. But hey, if my friend has the disposable income to throw a few more thousand into "snake oil" power cord, I'd not talk him outta it simply because it's his money and he derives some enjoyment from such 'upgrades'.

I've read from others, and they seem to have said the same with regards to #1, that IEM's respond more to cables used due to the nature of their crossovers and drivers. Less so for full sized cans though, but even then, some may hear a difference when cables are swapped.

@ Natskyge, I'm sorry I got a little testy, but I hate being questioned or derided about choices and purchases I've made with my money. It's like nVidia and Apple (both of which I detest with a passion), but I don't criticize or hate on those who buy their products, it's their money and they're free to do as they wish with it. Though 210 odd USD price I'd paid for it may seem excessive to you, bear in mind that it was actually a bargain (relatively) based on its retail price, plus I get a free Fiio E07K portable DAC which I can sell to defray some of the cost for the cable....though I'm not likely to sell it though.


----------



## friend'scatdied

IME the predominant differences between my custom silver cables (~$100) and stock JH13 cables were due to the way the cables secured onto my ears. The rubberized looping mechanism of the custom cables was far more secure and held the earpieces even tighter inside my canals.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For me, there are only 3 reasons to get custom cables:

- Length
- Previous cable sucks or broke
- Aesthetics

There can be noticeable differences going from copper to silver as the material is completely changing, but generally you will be hard pressed to tell the differences between 2 properly made cables of the same material as long as one is not defective.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> @ Natskyge, I'm sorry I got a little testy, but I hate being questioned or derided about choices and purchases I've made with my money. It's like nVidia and Apple (both of which I detest with a passion), but I don't criticize or hate on those who buy their products, it's their money and they're free to do as they wish with it. Though 210 odd USD price I'd paid for it may seem excessive to you, bear in mind that it was actually a bargain (relatively) based on its retail price, plus I get a free Fiio E07K portable DAC which I can sell to defray some of the cost for the cable....though I'm not likely to sell it though.


No problem i just want to understand if there is a real diffrence and if yes what does it do and why is there, so i am sorry if i seemed to be excessively questioning your choices.
you buy what you want i buy what is want, no harm is done
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For me, there are only 3 reasons to get custom cables:
> 
> - Length
> - Previous cable sucks or broke
> - Aesthetics
> 
> There can be noticeable differences going from copper to silver as the material is completely changing, but generally you will be hard pressed to tell the differences between 2 properly made cables of the same material as long as one is not defective.


I am having a hard to wording this with out sounding aggresive so dont think of it as that.
Why would any of this make a diffrence? i mean yeah its silver but the current is still made up of electrons. asfar as i know the only thing that would make a difference is if the currents frequency was altered in which case it is not only a cable.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I am having a hard to wording this with out sounding aggresive so dont think of it as that.
> Why would any of this make a diffrence? i mean yeah its silver but the current is still made up of electrons. asfar as i know the only thing that would make a difference is if the currents frequency was altered in which case it is not only a cable.


The thing is, have you tried a decent quality silver cable against a decent copper cable? If you have the chance, try it, there is a difference....other than top end (treble) sounding more forward, there're other differences as well (NOT gonna say, just try it yourself and see if you can hear the differences). I was actually surprised to hear some differences, really surprised me given the state of my hearing.

Just like I've always thought that all USB cables were the same, so the ones used for hooking up your printer to the computer would work just as well when used for audio when connecting a PC to a desktop DAC (after all, they simply carry digital '1's' and '0's', don't they?). While it does work for most, some of us have issues with them. I tried a cheap generic USB and a budget Audioquest Forest USB cable for my Gustard X12, I get intermittent cutoffs. It fared even worse with my Oppo HA1 which consistently failed to 'see' it. But, when I used a Straightwire audio grade USB cable, my Gustard didn't suffer cutoffs, my Oppo HA1 was immediately 'seen' by my PC, and I never got cutoffs or failure to 'see' the DAC. That's why, recently, I'd gotten another audio grade 1.5m USB cable for my Gustard, got kinda tired of intermittent cutoffs and failure to connect. And no, ain't gonna buy into those 'snake oil' unicorn fart USB cables that cost a bomb and promises 'day and night' difference.......no sirree, my mama didn't raise no fool!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> No problem i just want to understand if there is a real diffrence and if yes what does it do and why is there, so i am sorry if i seemed to be excessively questioning your choices.
> you buy what you want i buy what is want, no harm is done
> I am having a hard to wording this with out sounding aggresive so dont think of it as that.
> Why would any of this make a diffrence? i mean yeah its silver but the current is still made up of electrons. asfar as i know the only thing that would make a difference is if the currents frequency was altered in which case it is not only a cable.


Different conductivity, electrical resistance, and to a much lesser degree oxidation rate would be the short answer.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Different conductivity, electrical resistance, and to a much lesser degree oxidation rate would be the short answer.


yeah but those should not translate to diffrent sound since they can be overcome by more electrons. the only thing that could change sound is if the wave lenght and frequency changes and asfar as i know resistance does not do that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> yeah but those should not translate to diffrent sound since they can be overcome by more electrons. the only thing that could change sound is if the wave lenght and frequency changes and asfar as i know resistance does not do that.


That has nothing to do with it.

Its not about changing the actual signal. Its about changing how the power is delivered to your headphones.


----------



## roflcopter159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you and + Rep for the recommendation! I hope their prices are reasonable? Any idea on how much a 6 foot cable might cost?


I got a bestintheverse cable for my LCD 2. It looks great in person. Unfortunately, I only have this picture of it and it doesn't really do the colors justice:



As for price, I don't really remember exactly what it was and it kind of varies per headphone. If I had to guess, you would probably be looking at $75-100 depending on what options you select. However, you said you were looking for something that was a little softer and not so rigid correct? If so, then I don't think I would recommend these cables. They're pretty stiff and don't bend very easily. However, if you don't care too much about that, I would highly recommend them.


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Its not about changing the actual signal. Its about changing how the power is delivered to your headphones.


How it is delivered wont make a difrence in sound, which is what people claim.
sorry if i sound aggresive


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think I may have run an experiment where I plugged in a single channel to each of my earpieces and played the same channel on both (i.e. either right or left). I don't think I was able to tell them apart but then again I was using different eardrums.









FWIW the stock JH13 cables are copper-based.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Its not about changing the actual signal. Its about changing how the power is delivered to your headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> How it is delivered wont make a difrence in sound, which is what people claim.
> sorry if i sound aggresive
Click to expand...

FWIW inherently if the "actual signal" is not changed then there is no change in "how the power is delivered." But maybe the words are being meant in some very loose, non-technical ways that I'm not used to seeing and I'm not getting the real point.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> How it is delivered wont make a difrence in sound, which is what people claim.
> sorry if i sound aggresive


V=IR

Argument over do not listen to stupid head-fi people.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Guys! I just added a new headphone to my collection! I couldn't resist and I picked it up for $425 instead of $565 ($499 + shipping to me) brand new! The only negative thing about the deal is that I get the headphone with the screw type connector and not the 2.5 mm type connector. Not a big deal for me in all honesty, but I may need new cables...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound signature, it's cleaner and brighter in the highs than my Fidelio X2s which is grainy at times. The sub bass is definitely better than the X2 as the X2 has a more pronounced mid bass versus sub bass. The Fidelio definitely is a tad bit warmer sounding but it lacks the speed of the HE-400i (if that makes sense). Sounds pretty good with my E17 / E09k setup, I don't hear the overly bright highs that some are mentioning, at least with my setup.
> 
> Sometimes though the bass seems lacking in certain songs (it's probably me getting used to the mid bass of the X2s), Hifiman is saying that I need to put in 150 hours of burn in for the driver and I'm hoping it does make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, *can anyone recommend some nice cables for my new cans?* Not looking for any silver cable or any of that expensive stuff, I just find the Hifiman cables stiff and wish to have a more pliable / soft cable.


I will give a better recommendation next week when mine shows up but check this guy out http://www.head-fi.org/u/388314/q2klepto. He's about to open his online store (I was the first order on his site) and his cables look amazing! It helps that he used to have a Hifiman HE-400 (my headphones) and now has a HE-400i. He has cables at lots of pricing options too. He's actually on here as well @jerrolds. I'm sure he can make you something that fits what you want and your budget!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I will give a better recommendation next week when mine shows up but check this guy out http://www.head-fi.org/u/388314/q2klepto. He's about to open his online store (I was the first order on his site) and his cables look amazing! It helps that he used to have a Hifiman HE-400 (my headphones) and now has a HE-400i. He has cables at lots of pricing options too. He's actually on here as well @jerrolds. I'm sure he can make you something that fits what you want and your budget!


Thank you as well for the recommendation! + rep sir, I'll definitely reach out to him and see what he has!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Guys! I just added a new headphone to my collection! I couldn't resist and I picked it up for $425 instead of $565 ($499 + shipping to me) brand new! The only negative thing about the deal is that I get the headphone with the screw type connector and not the 2.5 mm type connector. Not a big deal for me in all honesty, but I may need new cables...
> 
> 
> 
> I like the sound signature, it's cleaner and brighter in the highs than my Fidelio X2s which is grainy at times. The sub bass is definitely better than the X2 as the X2 has a more pronounced mid bass versus sub bass. The Fidelio definitely is a tad bit warmer sounding but it lacks the speed of the HE-400i (if that makes sense). Sounds pretty good with my E17 / E09k setup, I don't hear the overly bright highs that some are mentioning, at least with my setup.
> 
> Sometimes though the bass seems lacking in certain songs (it's probably me getting used to the mid bass of the X2s), Hifiman is saying that I need to put in 150 hours of burn in for the driver and I'm hoping it does make a difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, *can anyone recommend some nice cables for my new cans?* Not looking for any silver cable or any of that expensive stuff, I just find the Hifiman cables stiff and wish to have a more pliable / soft cable.


If you don't mind waiting:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/High-Quality-Audio-Upgrade-Cable-for-HIFIMAN-HE-5-HE-6-HE-500-HE560-Headphone-/111680367243


----------



## pez

I see this thread blew up a little bit lol. I have yetto hear a cable make a difference in sound for me, though I haven't looked for it. It would just take too much energy for me to swap out cables, and attempt to do a blind test. Not to mention if you wanted to use someone as your 'test subject'.

I've bought both of my cables for form and functionality, rather than performance. I'm planning on buying a longer cable soon, but I'm not going to pay more than what i feel a new cable is worth to me for quality.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see this thread blew up a little bit lol. I have yetto hear a cable make a difference in sound for me, though I haven't looked for it. It would just take too much energy for me to swap out cables, and attempt to do a blind test. Not to mention if you wanted to use someone as your 'test subject'.
> 
> I've bought both of my cables for form and functionality, rather than performance. I'm planning on buying a longer cable soon, but I'm not going to pay more than what i feel a new cable is worth to me for quality.


Agreed!









@Pez, could you add my HE-400i to my list of cans please! Thanks!


----------



## pez

Made the change, but it doesn't look to have updated yet. I'll give it a look see in about an hour, but if you don't see the change, remind me again.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Made the change, but it doesn't look to have updated yet. I'll give it a look see in about an hour, but if you don't see the change, remind me again.


It's updated now!


----------



## boredgunner

Better "Orpheus 2" pictures.









Simple but modern and elegant. Might be my favorite looking open back headphone.


----------



## pez

Oh those look really nice. Not sure my body is ready for the price.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh those look really nice. Not sure my body is ready for the price.


My body is definitely ready for those, it's the bank account that has an issue. I dream of being able to afford a pair of He-400s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> My body is definitely ready for those, it's the bank account that has an issue. I dream of being able to afford a pair of He-400s.


Exactly. It'd have to really sound like something special for me to shell out even close to what they'd probably go for







.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah that will definitely have a five figure price. I just hope I get to listen to one, I'll obviously never buy one. I'm actually delaying my electrostat upgrade unfortunately (was going to get an SRM-323S and SR-007Mk2), since I'll be getting new monitors throughout next year instead (21:9 VA) as well as Pascal. I'll just try to sneak in a Parasound ZDac v.2 and either a HiFiMan HE-560 or Beyer T1 gen 1.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that will definitely have a five figure price. I just hope I get to listen to one, I'll obviously never buy one. I'm actually delaying my electrostat upgrade unfortunately (was going to get an SRM-323S and SR-007Mk2), since I'll be getting new monitors throughout next year instead (21:9 VA) as well as Pascal. I'll just try to sneak in a Parasound ZDac v.2 and either a HiFiMan HE-560 or Beyer T1 gen 1.


Do what you want with your video card and headphones, but be very careful what screen you get.

Almost everyone one I have tested all has pretty noticeable back light bleed, and the response times are kind of crap.

As far as I know all the 3440x1440p panels are all made by LG and they are not really looking to improve the screens that much because there currently is very little competition. At least this is what I have been told.

I am stillllllllllllll waiting for my 24K 3:1 curved oled 144hz panel with ULMB.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hey guys and gals! Can you give me recommendations for a portable amp for my HE400i.

Here's the thread where I place specifics as to why I want a portable--> http://www.overclock.net/t/1576653/recommend-a-portable-amp-for-my-he400i/0_20


----------



## Wicked_Bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey guys and gals! Can you give me recommendations for a portable amp for my HE400i.
> 
> Here's the thread where I place specifics as to why I want a portable--> http://www.overclock.net/t/1576653/recommend-a-portable-amp-for-my-he400i/0_20


I enjoy my schiit fulla. Cannot comment on how it will sound with the he400 though. I use hd 439 with mine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am stillllllllllllll waiting for my 24K 3:1 curved oled 144hz panel with ULMB.


Maybe by 2020!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wicked_Bass*
> 
> I enjoy my schiit fulla. Cannot comment on how it will sound with the he400 though. I use hd 439 with mine.


I don't think the schiit fulla would drive the HE400i well enough, thanks for the recommendation though!

Any other portable amp recommendations are highly appreciated (in the $200 range)!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think the schiit fulla would drive the HE400i well enough, thanks for the recommendation though!
> 
> Any other portable amp recommendations are highly appreciated (in the $200 range)!


What about the battery powered O2 amp? should be plenty powerful and within price range.

It not really "pocket" portable though.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think the schiit fulla would drive the HE400i well enough, thanks for the recommendation though!
> 
> Any other portable amp recommendations are highly appreciated (in the $200 range)!


Battery-operated/rechargeable?

If not, one of the Light Harmonic Geek Out series.


----------



## boredgunner

The K7xx is back on Massdrop. I joined the drop. Ships Nov 2.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-k7xx-massdrop-first-edition-headphones


----------



## pez

My god, how did I miss these?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/beyerdynamic-manufaktur-dt-990-600-ohm-model

I'm not sure what those got down to at a minimum, but so much wanttttt.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My god, how did I miss these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/beyerdynamic-manufaktur-dt-990-600-ohm-model
> 
> I'm not sure what those got down to at a minimum, but so much wanttttt.


I missed it too. Pretty colors I guess.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My god, how did I miss these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/beyerdynamic-manufaktur-dt-990-600-ohm-model
> 
> I'm not sure what those got down to at a minimum, but so much wanttttt.


They were still very pricey, especially considering how cheap DT990's are here in the EU.

I don't recall the exact price though, just that it didn't seem like a great deal to me.


----------



## pez

More than $300 USD? I've seen the 'ugly' DT990 go for less than $200USD, but I can't remember the last time I saw the 990's that low. At the same time, I'm not sure I could justify them. They're too power hungry for me to use from a Xbox One or PS4 controller lol. I just need to hold out on the DT770 or see if that Sennheiser G4ME headset drops again.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Any Sennheiser 598 owners in here? Can anyone comment on how they are experiencing them?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> What about the battery powered O2 amp? should be plenty powerful and within price range.
> 
> It not really "pocket" portable though.


A little too big to pair with my rockboxed ipod 5.5 g.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Battery-operated/rechargeable?
> 
> If not, one of the Light Harmonic Geek Out series.


Seems good but I need an amp to go with my rockboxed ipod 5.5 g. So no go on a USB amp.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think the schiit fulla would drive the HE400i well enough, thanks for the recommendation though!
> 
> Any other portable amp recommendations are highly appreciated (in the $200 range)!


Check out some of the offerings from Fiio, you should find something that works for you from them.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> More than $300 USD? I've seen the 'ugly' DT990 go for less than $200USD, but I can't remember the last time I saw the 990's that low. At the same time, I'm not sure I could justify them. They're too power hungry for me to use from a Xbox One or PS4 controller lol. I just need to hold out on the DT770 or see if that Sennheiser G4ME headset drops again.


I have the DT990/600 Premium and man, it's one power hungry can! I have to crank up the volume on my Oppo to get it to loud enough volume (which compared to others, is moderately loud, some may consider it soft actually). Only other can that needs cranking up the volume knob is my HE4, but I love these cans for their nice V-shape signature sound.

Allow me to add that I find the audio section here to be one of the best I've been to. Sure, there might be some disagreement here and there, but you don't have some so-called audio 'gurus' saying, "Hey, you must listen to me as I'm one of the audio gurus here!". Worse yet, these so-called audio gurus are a close knit bunch, forming their own clique and putting down anyone with a differing opinion. I've also come across some so-called experts who look at sound charts and proclaim that this can or that can to be garbage due to some perceived anomaly in the chart. I sincerely doubt that these so-called experts bothered to give the can a listen before drawing their own 'expert' conclusions. Yes, sound frequency charts do tell a part of the story, but certainly NOT the whole story.

Anyway, pardon my short rant, just had to get it off my chest.....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Any Sennheiser 598 owners in here? Can anyone comment on how they are experiencing them?


They are ok. I would just get the sennheiser 558s and do the foam mod.

You get virtually the same sound quality at half the price.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> More than $300 USD? I've seen the 'ugly' DT990 go for less than $200USD, but I can't remember the last time I saw the 990's that low. At the same time, I'm not sure I could justify them. They're too power hungry for me to use from a Xbox One or PS4 controller lol. I just need to hold out on the DT770 or see if that Sennheiser G4ME headset drops again.


Beyerdynamic released a "limited edition" of DT990 Pro. And the price is under $200. And IMHO it's not ugly anymore.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the DT990/600 Premium and man, it's one power hungry can! I have to crank up the volume on my Oppo to get it to loud enough volume (which compared to others, is moderately loud, some may consider it soft actually). Only other can that needs cranking up the volume knob is my HE4, but I love these cans for their nice V-shape signature sound.
> 
> Allow me to add that I find the audio section here to be one of the best I've been to. Sure, there might be some disagreement here and there, but you don't have some so-called audio 'gurus' saying, "Hey, you must listen to me as I'm one of the audio gurus here!". Worse yet, these so-called audio gurus are a close knit bunch, forming their own clique and putting down anyone with a differing opinion. I've also come across some so-called experts who look at sound charts and proclaim that this can or that can to be garbage due to some perceived anomaly in the chart. I sincerely doubt that these so-called experts bothered to give the can a listen before drawing their own 'expert' conclusions. Yes, sound frequency charts do tell a part of the story, but certainly NOT the whole story.
> 
> Anyway, pardon my short rant, just had to get it off my chest.....


Agreed. I had enough exposure to cliques in high school and living in a small town when I was younger....so no thank you to doing that crap on the internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Beyerdynamic released a "limited edition" of DT990 Pro. And the price is under $200. And IMHO it's not ugly anymore.


Agreed...those do look a lot better. I have a feeling they won't stay 'Limited Edition'. Just like the DT770 32ohm 'LE' didn't







. If those go near $150, it's going to be a toss up between those and the DT770 (again)







.

Just noticed a 32 ohm DT990 Premium exists. Anyone have an experience with those?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I don't think the schiit fulla would drive the HE400i well enough, thanks for the recommendation though!
> 
> Any other portable amp recommendations are highly appreciated (in the $200 range)!


FiiO E17 might be a good choice. I think it's roughly the size of an iPod.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> A little too big to pair with my rockboxed ipod 5.5 g.


What about the Aune B1? No idea whether its powerful enough, but it sure looks great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> FiiO E17 might be a good choice. I think it's roughly the size of an iPod.


In his first OP he said his E17 wasn't cutting it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> What about the Aune B1? No idea whether its powerful enough, but it sure looks great.


Apparently the Aune B1 has very little bass and based on how it's being described the E17 from fiio is better. The fiio is decent (as a portable), for some reason it just doesn't sound the same paired with my Ipod 5.5g VS using it together with E09k. The fiio combo just sounds so much fuller and the bass comes out more versus when used with the ipod.

I'm thinking of getting the E12 from fiio since that has a darker sound plus more bass, it may tame the highs (I just want the treble a notch lower) of the headphone and bring out the bass more. I was hoping to look for something better then the E12 though...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> FiiO E17 might be a good choice. I think it's roughly the size of an iPod.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> ... In his first OP he said his E17 wasn't cutting it.


I do have the E17 and while it sounds awesome paired with the E09k it doesn't sound the same when used with the iPod. I was hoping to look for an amp that can drive high impedance cans to bring out the bass in the headphones just like the fiio combo desktop setup I have.

Ahh, first world problems!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Beyerdynamic released a "limited edition" of DT990 Pro. And the price is under $200. And IMHO it's not ugly anymore.


Oh my, those are rather lovely looking!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Beyerdynamic released a "limited edition" of DT990 Pro. And the price is under $200. And IMHO it's not ugly anymore.


Hmm... should I buy it, never open it and sell it in a few months for $300-350? I'm such a headphone hustler. I can and will sell all of my headphones for more than what I paid, and I sold my last one for the same amount that I paid.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Beyer "limited editions" are mostly worthless. The "LE" 770-32Ohm is still available today.

The only limited-run headphones that meaningfully appreciate in value are Audio Technicas and older out-of-production headphones with no modern sonic equivalents.

Speaking of which, a pair of SR-Omegas sold recently for >$6.5k. Means good things for my pair.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Beyer "limited editions" are mostly worthless. The "LE" 770-32Ohm is still available today.
> 
> The only limited-run headphones that meaningfully appreciate in value are Audio Technicas and older out-of-production headphones with no modern sonic equivalents.
> 
> Speaking of which, a pair of SR-Omegas sold recently for >$6.5k. Means good things for my pair.


I see. I'll hold back then, thanks for the info. Do you really want to let go of your SR-Omega one day? I recently saw the SR-Omega and SRM-T2 on ebay for around $20k, looks like it sold.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Probably not selling them any time in the foreseeable future since they're only going to get more scarce. Just glad they finally have the value of the MDR-R10 without the risk of rotting while I don't use them.









Nevermind the fact that they are far and away the best (sonically and aesthetically) steampunk headphones.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Apparently the Aune B1 has very little bass and based on how it's being described the E17 from fiio is better. The fiio is decent (as a portable), for some reason it just doesn't sound the same paired with my Ipod 5.5g VS using it together with E09k. The fiio combo just sounds so much fuller and the bass comes out more versus when used with the ipod.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the E12 from fiio since that has a darker sound plus more bass, it may tame the highs (I just want the treble a notch lower) of the headphone and bring out the bass more. I was hoping to look for something better then the E12 though...


Okay, what about these, SMSL M2 or SMSL sAp-5 MAX9722 HiFi Bassy Portable Headphone Amplifier. The sAp-5 has a bass switch, for extra bass on your bassy amp.


----------



## ahnafakeef

I have my audio equipment incoming soon, and I need to get one or more desks to accommodate my PC and amp+DAC+HPs. So I need ideas as to how I can make most of the constrained space that I have and yet come up with a sophisticated way to set it all up.

I know that this is probably not the right place to ask, but if you guys, especially gamers with a proclivity towards high end audio gears, could give me ideas or photos on how to get it done, I would truly appreciate it.

Thank you. And apologies for going off-topic.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Okay, what about these, SMSL M2 or SMSL sAp-5 MAX9722 HiFi Bassy Portable Headphone Amplifier. The sAp-5 has a bass switch, for extra bass on your bassy amp.


Thanks for the recommendations, I'll go check them out and do some research!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have my audio equipment incoming soon, and I need to get one or more desks to accommodate my PC and amp+DAC+HPs. So I need ideas as to how I can make most of the constrained space that I have and yet come up with a sophisticated way to set it all up.
> 
> I know that this is probably not the right place to ask, but if you guys, especially gamers with a proclivity towards high end audio gears, could give me ideas or photos on how to get it done, I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you. And apologies for going off-topic.


The corner in my room was dead space so I decided to get an L-shaped desk. One side of the desk has a second layer where I place my monitor and bookshelf speakers. My desktop amp and dac are underneath together with my modem, phone. etc.



The pic above shows the side of the desk with the second layer, the cans in the picture occupy the desk to the right side of it. That's where my printer and the cans reside.









You could also do an arm for the monitor is you can't find a desk with a second layer!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I do have the E17 and while it sounds awesome paired with the E09k it doesn't sound the same when used with the iPod. I was hoping to look for an amp that can drive high impedance cans to bring out the bass in the headphones just like the fiio combo desktop setup I have.
> 
> Ahh, first world problems!


My mistake, that's what I get for jumping into a discussion half way through!


----------



## steelbom

I think my Aurvana Live 2 is dying. The left speaker seems reaaaaally quiet


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The corner in my room was dead space so I decided to get an L-shaped desk. One side of the desk has a second layer where I place my monitor and bookshelf speakers. My desktop amp and dac are underneath together with my modem, phone. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> The pic above shows the side of the desk with the second layer, the cans in the picture occupy the desk to the right side of it. That's where my printer and the cans reside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could also do an arm for the monitor is you can't find a desk with a second layer!


Mark, I'd love to hear your opinion on this matter. Please do chime in if you can on this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I think my Aurvana Live 2 is dying. The left speaker seems reaaaaally quiet


Still under warranty?


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I have my audio equipment incoming soon, and I need to get one or more desks to accommodate my PC and amp+DAC+HPs. So I need ideas as to how I can make most of the constrained space that I have and yet come up with a sophisticated way to set it all up.
> 
> I know that this is probably not the right place to ask, but if you guys, especially gamers with a proclivity towards high end audio gears, could give me ideas or photos on how to get it done, I would truly appreciate it.
> 
> Thank you. And apologies for going off-topic.


I have mine set up similarly to Marks, the L part of an L shaped desk is what I've found to be the best place for my cans/setup. Although I am toying with the idea of swapping my amp (speakers) (under my screens and the moment) and my headphone setup around, so that my desktop amp would be to the right of where I sit and the headphones would be on front. My phone is downstairs at the moment, I'll upload a pic when I get a chance ! Whatever setup you go for, either the monitor shelves or an arm is a GREAT space saver.

EDIT : Phone is not co-operating tonight,

Heres a picture of the shape of my desk, the laptop is actually in the same spot, the cans have stands now and have moved down slightly, I'll try and find a pic of how it looks with the stands and everything !


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> I have mine set up similarly to Marks, the L part of an L shaped desk is what I've found to be the best place for my cans/setup. Although I am toying with the idea of swapping my amp (speakers) (under my screens and the moment) and my headphone setup around, so that my desktop amp would be to the right of where I sit and the headphones would be on front. My phone is downstairs at the moment, I'll upload a pic when I get a chance ! Whatever setup you go for, either the monitor shelves or an arm is a GREAT space saver.


I wish I had that kind of space. But I don't.

I'm currently considering this setup.


I'd love your opinion of it.

Thank you.

P.S. My apologies for going off-topic.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> I wish I had that kind of space. But I don't.
> 
> I'm currently considering this setup.
> 
> 
> I'd love your opinion of it.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> P.S. My apologies for going off-topic.


Its related to headphones so its not THAT off topic !









From that diagram to me, basically you would have your cans at desk level then the Amp/Dac above your head, is that right ?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> Its related to headphones so its not THAT off topic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From that diagram to me, basically you would have your cans at desk level then the Amp/Dac above your head, is that right ?


Correct. I was considering keeping the amp/dac at knee level, but then another user on another thread mentioned this idea. So now I'm considering this. Seems more practical.


----------



## Deano12345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Correct. I was considering keeping the amp/dac at knee level, but then another user on another thread mentioned this idea. So now I'm considering this. Seems more practical.


I'd run a extension from the amp down to your headphone stand to give it a cleaner look, unless you have a very long cable ! Other than that, I don't see much that can be improved there. The headphones are easily accessible so that's the most important thing.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deano12345*
> 
> I'd run a extension from the amp down to your headphone stand to give it a cleaner look, unless you have a very long cable ! Other than that, I don't see much that can be improved there. The headphones are easily accessible so that's the most important thing.


The SR-009 has a cable of approximately 2.5m/9ft. I think that will more than suffice for easy accessibility.

Good point though. Thanks.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Still under warranty?


I don't believe so. I've had them for a year and a half now, but fortunately I managed to fix it. The volume slider on the cord was the culprit. For some reason as I move the volume slider up and down it causes the sound to change from left to right ear and if I fiddle I can eventually get it in both.


----------



## Natskyge

O2 amp 79.99 $

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-o2-amplifier?referer=4E5RMQ&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=RG%20Audio%20A%20O2%20Product%20Announcement%202015-10-16&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29

Might just buy this.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> O2 amp 79.99 $
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-o2-amplifier?referer=4E5RMQ&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=RG%20Audio%20A%20O2%20Product%20Announcement%202015-10-16&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29
> 
> Might just buy this.


And they have the Little Dot MkIII for $220 which is a really big discount. My DT 880 would love it. Bad timing though, I can't splurge and get it right now.









They also have the Darkvoice 336, which I think is a rebranded La Figaro 336. And if more Gustard H10s sell then it can go down to $300.


----------



## slothiraptor

Will using a 3.5mm splitter decrease audio quality? I understand the signal strength will be cut in half but will the quality of the signal noticeably degrade?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Will using a 3.5mm splitter decrease audio quality? I understand the signal strength will be cut in half but will the quality of the signal noticeably degrade?


If it's well made, it won't degrade noticeably for anything short of summit-fi systems. I've never noticed a change when I used them, just had to bump the volume pot up a few notches.


----------



## pez

Sorry to not pop in in the last few days. Days off and GF was visiting, so my time and energy was dedicated to her. Also, those MassDrop links are good. If you guys are not signed up for them, I HIGHLY suggest it.


----------



## boredgunner

So... the new "Orpheus 2" apparently has amplifiers within the ear cups, and the DAC is based on the Sabre ES9018 (not that I expect anyone to use the included DAC).

http://www.sennheiser-reshapingexcellence.com/en/press


----------



## friend'scatdied

I thought the bit about noise-cancelling tubes was more interesting.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So... the new "Orpheus 2" apparently has amplifiers within the ear cups, and the DAC is based on the Sabre ES9018 (not that I expect anyone to use the included DAC).
> 
> http://www.sennheiser-reshapingexcellence.com/en/press


Welcome everyone....to the worlds most gimmicky headphone.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So... the new "Orpheus 2" apparently has amplifiers within the ear cups, and the DAC is based on the Sabre ES9018 (not that I expect anyone to use the included DAC).
> 
> http://www.sennheiser-reshapingexcellence.com/en/press


What, did they have Xzibit help design these? "Yo dawg, I heard you like amplifiers, so I put amps after your amp so you can amp what you amped!"

Now I have an idea for headphones with built in tube amps for each earcup with the tubes poking out the side. It'd be gloriously 1930's futuristic.


----------



## wes1099

I'm so excited. I just bought an O2 diy kit and my parents bought me a pair of 250ohm dt770's for my birthday. Apparently amazon has a limited time offer where you can get DT770 pro 250ohm for $169.99 instead of the normal $200-$220 amazon usually sells them for.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I'm so excited. I just bought an O2 diy kit and my parents bought me a pair of 250ohm dt770's for my birthday. Apparently amazon has a limited time offer where you can get DT770 pro 250ohm for $169.99 instead of the normal $200-$220 amazon usually sells them for.


First good headphone setup? Enjoy. Exciting times indeed.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> First good headphone setup? Enjoy. Exciting times indeed.


It is definitely better than my previous setup. I previously had a pair of HD558's with a cmoy amp I built with the jds labs kit, but that wasn't that great, and my situation in the past 6 months has not let me use open back headphones, so I have been using in-ears for a while. All I need now is a good DAC. My current DAC is a sound blaster x-fi surround 5.1 pro, which I would consider sub-par but still better that on board audio.


----------



## bigporl

Just got a set of Sennheiser hd 558s and a Fiio e10k amp to replace my "gaming" headset. Not as high end as most of you in here but very impressed so far. Really clear sound no messing around with different eq settings.


----------



## rathborne

The Sennheiser HD 558 was the set of headphones I originally set out to buy when I decided to upgrade the sound on my PC







. Somehow I ended up becoming a third owner of a preloved set of HD 650s instead







. The Sennheiser HD headphones with the FiiO e10k are a lot clearer than the Turtlebeach X12s that had served me faithfully for the last 4 years. I found I was always messing with the bass dial on the X12s whereas the HDs I just leave as-is. And the USB power 'buzz' in the X12s started annoying me more and more.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The Sennheiser HD headphones with the FiiO e10k are a lot clearer than the Turtlebeach X12s that had served me faithfully for the last 4 years.


Yup. That's like saying, "My new BMW M3 is a lot faster than my Ford Focus."


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup. That's like saying, "My new BMW M3 is a lot faster than my Ford Focus."


Wait until he auditions something like the LCD-2 or Denon D7K.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Wait until he auditions something like the LCD-2 or Denon D7K.


This is why I only audition things that I know are in my price bracket, safer for the wallet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> This is why I only audition things that I know are in my price bracket, safer for the wallet.


Interestingly enough, this is precisely why I keep avoiding the place that carries Audeze in town.... Well, that and their totally uncreative name.... And being in a slightly sketchy area.


----------



## boredgunner

^^ I made the mistake of auditioning almost every modern flagship, including the HiFiMan HE1000 for over an hour.









Also, looks like the HD 800 is getting a sibling.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/785577/sennheiser-hd800s-unveiled

I will audition this ASAP.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ^^ I made the mistake of auditioning almost every modern flagship, including the HiFiMan HE1000 for over an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looks like the HD 800 is getting a sibling.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785577/sennheiser-hd800s-unveiled
> 
> I will audition this ASAP.


Well, isn't that an interesting curiosity. .......I swear I'm still happy with what I have, although it's been tempting to bump up to a nicer DAC/AMP setup.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup. That's like saying, "My new BMW M3 is a lot faster than my Ford Focus."


True. But you can see the fairly substantial jump in head-fi we've made







.

I'm kind of glad I don't live too close to a shop that I can audition the equipment I really want on a constant basis... my self-control for spending has its finite limits







.


----------



## rathborne

Anyone here paired the Schiit Valhalla with the Sennheiser HD650s? I see them changing hands a bit on another forum and for around $350AUD it seems an easier jump to make than the Bottlehead Crack (often goes for $600AUD+). Was hoping some people have used them recently with comparisons to other amps I could afford to try







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Anyone here paired the Schiit Valhalla with the Sennheiser HD650s? I see them changing hands a bit on another forum and for around $350AUD it seems an easier jump to make than the Bottlehead Crack (often goes for $600AUD+). Was hoping some people have used them recently with comparisons to other amps I could afford to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a Valhalla 2 which is very similar to the original. IMO it's one of the best budget OTL tube amps for the HD 650's. It was a HUGE upgrade from my Magni.

The other two I'd recommend are the Little Dot MK III and Bottlehead Crack w/Speedball. The Crack being slightly better but like you say, it's not a good value option in Aus.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I have a Valhalla 2 which is very similar to the original. IMO it's one of the best budget OTL tube amps for the HD 650's. It was a HUGE upgrade from my Magni.


Thanks, I'll definitely keep that in mind







. Did you try any tube rolling with the Valhalla or did you enjoy the stock configuration? I haven't found too much information on Valhalla tube rolling so far.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194

Holy crap. I really want to test this out.

For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.









If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


Wow. That's a really low price for such a device, and it looks pretty too.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


Let me join in with the


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


Wait, if it has bluetooth it must have a DAC too right? Odd that they didn't put a USB or optical input on there.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


My brain tells me if something is that cheap and has so many features it must be awful though... Hopefully it proves me wrong.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My brain tells me if something is that cheap and has so many features it must be awful though... Hopefully it proves me wrong.


Well the main thing that gives me hope is that monoprice usually delivers some pretty good quality stuff for the price.

I have never ran into a truly bad monoprice product.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wait, if it has bluetooth it must have a DAC too right? Odd that they didn't put a USB or optical input on there.


Well it probably has a DAC that is similar in quality to a basic media player or a computer. So Meh.

My guess is that they saw this being used in 1 of 2 ways.

1: at a computer or desk. In which case you will probably have your own dac.

2: In a living room for very casual listening.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

It's definitely interesting looking.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


I saw this yesterday, I'd love to hear it too. 25W/channel into speakers, I wonder if the speaker out stage is shared for the headphones, or completely separate. If they used the speaker amps + whatever electronics needed to make it viable for headphones that could be very powerful for the money.

I'm also glad to see they went SS for the amp stage and used tubes for the preamp stage. seems more reasonable for the price. It also looks beautiful.

If it's a reasonably good speaker amp, I might sell the Marantz receiver I'm using for my desktop speakers, upgrade those speakers, and run some efficient bookshelves from the speaker amp. Doubt it will be even close to as good as the ASL amp for the headphone stage though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I saw this yesterday, I'd love to hear it too. 25W/channel into speakers, I wonder if the speaker out stage is shared for the headphones, or completely separate. If they used the speaker amps + whatever electronics needed to make it viable for headphones that could be very powerful for the money.
> 
> I'm also glad to see they went SS for the amp stage and used tubes for the preamp stage. seems more reasonable for the price. It also looks beautiful.
> 
> If it's a reasonably good speaker amp, I might sell the Marantz receiver I'm using for my desktop speakers, upgrade those speakers, and run some efficient bookshelves from the speaker amp. Doubt it will be even close to as good as the ASL amp for the headphone stage though.


I am hoping it is shared, but I will try to find out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm hoping they ship to Canada....


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wait, if it has bluetooth it must have a DAC too right? Odd that they didn't put a USB or optical input on there.


Adding USB input is a significant cost increase.

Most people are dimwitted and don't realize audio over bluetooth is butchered so they're all about it.

I wouldn't touch this product with a ten foot pole. Want an entry level do-it-all box? PS audio sprout. It does everything. Speaker amp. Headphone amp. Phono preamp, USB input with internal DAC, Bluetooth, folds your clothes, gives massages, etc. $800. That's as cheap as I'd go. Otherwise just buy a freakin boombox man.


----------



## friend'scatdied

B-stock or used Peachtree gear is the best deal in "all-in-one" audio. About $400-600 for Sabre-outfitted DACs with competent headphone and speaker amplification options.

I quite like my AKG K845BTs, and they don't even support A2DP.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Adding USB input is a significant cost increase.
> 
> Most people are dimwitted and don't realize audio over bluetooth is butchered so they're all about it.
> 
> I wouldn't touch this product with a ten foot pole. Want an entry level do-it-all box? PS audio sprout. It does everything. Speaker amp. Headphone amp. Phono preamp, USB input with internal DAC, Bluetooth, folds your clothes, gives massages, etc. $800. That's as cheap as I'd go. Otherwise just buy a freakin boombox man.


Well. The bluetooth + DAC was probably very low cost to add and a nice selling feature. Monoprice is rarely bad for the money too. And comparing an $800 product to a $150 product is asinine.

There is no reason to avoid this product really. You can do decent entry level audio, believe it or not, and you don't have to spend tons of money.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well it probably has a DAC that is similar in quality to a basic media player or a computer. So Meh.
> 
> My guess is that they saw this being used in 1 of 2 ways.
> 
> 1: at a computer or desk. In which case you will probably have your own dac.
> 
> 2: In a living room for very casual listening.


Makes sense, would have gladly paid $50 more for it if it came with an okay dac though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> Adding USB input is a significant cost increase.
> 
> Most people are dimwitted and don't realize audio over bluetooth is butchered so they're all about it.
> 
> I wouldn't touch this product with a ten foot pole. Want an entry level do-it-all box? PS audio sprout. It does everything. Speaker amp. Headphone amp. Phono preamp, USB input with internal DAC, Bluetooth, folds your clothes, gives massages, etc. $800. That's as cheap as I'd go. Otherwise just buy a freakin boombox man.


Not everyone might have the same standards as you do, my entire audio setup costs less than "entry level" box.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Anyone here paired the Schiit Valhalla with the Sennheiser HD650s? I see them changing hands a bit on another forum and for around $350AUD it seems an easier jump to make than the Bottlehead Crack (often goes for $600AUD+). Was hoping some people have used them recently with comparisons to other amps I could afford to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I have a Valhalla 2 which is very similar to the original. IMO it's one of the best budget OTL tube amps for the HD 650's. It was a HUGE upgrade from my Magni.
> 
> The other two I'd recommend are the Little Dot MK III and Bottlehead Crack w/Speedball. The Crack being slightly better but like you say, it's not a good value option in Aus.


As an alternative, I'd recommend the Asgard 2. It's going to be more sterile and most likely less warm for the HD650, but I prefer it this way. I feel the HD650 sounds best with a more neutral/very slightly warm SS amp, while the HD600 is the true hidden beast held back by not amping it with a nice warm tube amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=13194
> 
> Holy crap. I really want to test this out.
> 
> For 150 bucks its a headphone and speaker amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this sounds good, this might be a schiit killer.


I feel it's a $50 amp that's $150 because of Bluetooth.

Also, why the hate on Bluetooth audio? IIRC, it has come a long way as a standard and consistently more reliable than an AUX connection or the like.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel it's a $50 amp that's $150 because of Bluetooth.


I don't think it's that bad, the no-name Chinese amps on Aliexpress that use 6N2 and 6P15 tube combo goes for around $100 for just the completed circuit board, so I could see $150 for similar internals and a case/bluetooth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, why the hate on Bluetooth audio? IIRC, it has come a long way as a standard and consistently more reliable than an AUX connection or the like.


I think it's just a knee-jerk reaction to the thought of signals traveling through air vs through a wire. Many people still associate any kind of wireless audio with AM/FM radio signals. That and a wire is always going to have better quality than wireless, but no one talks about how it's relative to the source and speakers/headphones. If you're listening to and MP3 through speakers in a living room, you won't notice a horrible difference. If you're pumping WAV files to your Audeze LCD-2s, you'll notice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel it's a $50 amp that's $150 because of Bluetooth.


Hard to say.

Here is my list to determine just how good is the thing.

1: Will it explode and burn your house down?

2: Does it sound better than the magni and vali?

3: Does tube rolling significantly improve the sound?

If it does everything then its a miracle.

If it at least does not blow up your house, then it is successful.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hard to say.
> 
> Here is my list to determine just how good is the thing.
> 
> 1: Will it explode and burn your house down?
> 
> 2: Does it sound better than the magni and vali?
> 
> 3: Does tube rolling significantly improve the sound?
> 
> If it does everything then its a miracle.
> 
> If it at least does not blow up your house, then it is successful.


I may have found the specs of the amp. Most likely the Monoprice amp is a modified (improved?) version of Nobsound MS-10D.

Nobsound MS-10D
http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/jaycar/jaycar.html

*EDIT:* Bah, the Monoprice amp could also be Mistral MM-1 amp like stated in this MS-10D review. And it seems that the Jaycar amp is actually the Mistral amp rebranded


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> I may have found the specs of the amp. Most likely the Monoprice amp is a modified (improved?) version of Nobsound MS-10D.
> 
> Nobsound MS-10D
> http://members.iinet.net.au/~cool386/jaycar/jaycar.html
> 
> *EDIT:* Bah, the Monoprice amp could also be Mistral MM-1 amp like stated in this MS-10D review. And it seems that the Jaycar amp is actually the Mistral amp rebranded


AFAIK, both statements are correct. The Jaycar is a rebrand of the Mistral and the Nobsound is a copy of the Jaycar.

All three have decent enough sound, but they're unanimously considered inferior to the Vali, LittleDot, and similar amps that retail for around the same.


----------



## Gilles3000

Massdrop's "Grace Design x Massdrop m9XX DAC/Amp" sale is now live, 84/500 sold already.
Seems like a pretty good deal, but $499 is a little out of my budget atm.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
http://www.head-fi.org/t/785553/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp-review-first-impressions


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Massdrop's "Grace Design x Massdrop m9XX DAC/Amp" sale is now live, 84/500 sold already.
> Seems like a pretty good deal, but $499 is a little out of my budget atm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785553/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp-review-first-impressions


I want so bad. It's the same usb dac chip as the bitfrost.


----------



## rathborne

Speaking of the Bifrost... how would it compare to the DAC in the FiiO E10K (besides the better connectivity options) and would the non-upsampling design be problematic if pairing this with a gaming PC?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Massdrop's "Grace Design x Massdrop m9XX DAC/Amp" sale is now live, 84/500 sold already.
> Seems like a pretty good deal, but $499 is a little out of my budget atm.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/785553/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp-review-first-impressions


Of course, it's not without competition. The Parasound ZDac v.2 costs about the same, a comparison between both would be interesting. Interestingly enough, barring some exceptional deal on something better, the ZDac v.2 is likely what I'm buying in about two months.


----------



## silvrr

Has anyone here heard the new Bitfrosts? They dropped the price after a new chip. The multi bit version is pricey though.

Original Bitfrosts are dropping in price nicely though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Has anyone here heard the new Bitfrosts? They dropped the price after a new chip. The multi bit version is pricey though.
> 
> Original Bitfrosts are dropping in price nicely though.


There's a thread on them on Head-Fi if you're interested.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/783686/schiit-bifrost-4490-impressions

I'll pass on the Bifrost though. The ZDac v.2 and Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III are more appealing to me. I have seen comparisons between the ZDac and Bifrost Uber, but not the latest ones. I've personally heard neither although I may get off my ass and audition the ZDac soon.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I don't think it's that bad, the no-name Chinese amps on Aliexpress that use 6N2 and 6P15 tube combo goes for around $100 for just the completed circuit board, so I could see $150 for similar internals and a case/bluetooth.
> I think it's just a knee-jerk reaction to the thought of signals traveling through air vs through a wire. Many people still associate any kind of wireless audio with AM/FM radio signals. That and a wire is always going to have better quality than wireless, but no one talks about how it's relative to the source and speakers/headphones. If you're listening to and MP3 through speakers in a living room, you won't notice a horrible difference. If you're pumping WAV files to your Audeze LCD-2s, you'll notice.


True.

And I'd never use Bluetooth for my main audio listening, but for speakers around the house while doing housework, etc, or for car audio, it really can't be beat for the convenience and sound quality factor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hard to say.
> 
> Here is my list to determine just how good is the thing.
> 
> 1: Will it explode and burn your house down?
> 
> 2: Does it sound better than the magni and vali?
> 
> 3: Does tube rolling significantly improve the sound?
> 
> If it does everything then its a miracle.
> 
> If it at least does not blow up your house, then it is successful.


Lol, Yes. I find number one VERY important







.

In other news, I've managed to acquire an iPhone 6S Plus, so back to the audio goodness of the iPhone







.


----------



## Natskyge

I have arrived in New York and i am now 500 dollars poorer and a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs in black richer, and i now understand why they are called Alpha Dog the sound can best be discribed as visceral and raw.

Man these things are awesome.


----------



## phillyd

Some guy did on Tek Syndicate's channel did a review of the Monoprice tube amp and had very positive thoughts.


----------



## King4x4

Never understood tube amps... Maybe I just like my sounds netural with no mods.

I tried one once at a friends house for an hour listening to classics and felt... strange.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Never understood tube amps... Maybe I just like my sounds netural with no mods.
> 
> I tried one once at a friends house for an hour listening to classics and felt... strange.


To be honest the KXXs were designed to have slightly warmer sound.

I know I really liked the AKG Q701s on a tube amp, but I did not like the K702s, so I am going to guess that the KXXs just probably will not work all that well on a tube amp anyways.


----------



## King4x4

Oops forgot to update my profile.

Running an HD700 now on a SBZ+Magni.


----------



## caenlen

I tried HD 598, ATHAD900x, HE400s with magni 2 and modi 2... and I still prefer my $40 hd 681 EVO's.... am I doing something wrong or what?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I tried HD 598, ATHAD900x, HE400s with magni 2 and modi 2... and I still prefer my $40 hd 681 EVO's.... am I doing something wrong or what?


A wise headphone modder once said:
Quote:


> Only when you hate hot treble and love excessive warmth and pronounced bass (as in opposed to 'tight' clean bass) the EVO is a good choice.


I also have a HD681Evo. It's "ok" for a $30 headphone but the bass is just too bloated and boomy, and the sound signature is too warm. The sound feels "muffled" because of that.
TL;DR: I like tight bass and good treble.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> A wise headphone modder once said:


So audio is subjective and it's ok Iike the EVO's better?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So audio is subjective and it's ok Iike the EVO's better?


Sure, and now I see why you like them better. Bloated/boomy bass, excessive warmth, and the opposite of hot treble... you probably won't find a better headphone for your tastes I guess.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So audio is subjective and it's ok Iike the EVO's better?


Everyone has their on unique tastes and preferences. As long as you have done your research and verified the sound you purchased is what you enjoy, then awesome! We are honestly happy for you because EVERYONE deserves to enjoy what they buy. Generally, when audiophiles get annoyed at people buying certain products is because they don't know that there are other options available, just that its better than whatever stock earbuds or headphones they were previously using and fell prey to glitzy marketing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Everyone has their on unique tastes and preferences. As long as you have done your research and verified the sound you purchased is what you enjoy, then awesome! We are honestly happy for you because EVERYONE deserves to enjoy what they buy. Generally, when audiophiles get annoyed at people buying certain products is because they don't know that there are other options available, just that its better than whatever stock earbuds or headphones they were previously using and fell prey to glitzy marketing.


This is so well said. I have a friend that really loves his M50's and someone he knows from work or somewhere keeps trying to convince him his headphones are inferior. I pretty much told him that if he loves them, then stick with it. I told him he could upgrade by going with the velour ear pads option and he hasn't looked back, since.

The only way I could see being annoyed is if you went to every thread and called the EVOs a giant killer because you like them better because of a different sound signature







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is so well said. I have a friend that really loves his M50's and someone he knows from work or somewhere keeps trying to convince him his headphones are inferior. I pretty much told him that if he loves them, then stick with it. I told him he could upgrade by going with the velour ear pads option and he hasn't looked back, since.
> 
> The only way I could see being annoyed is if you went to every thread and called the EVOs a giant killer because you like them better because of a different sound signature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I tried the M50s, they literally had no soundstage, ruined gaming for me. 681 EVO for life. its great for music/movies/gaming. but yeah i wouldn't ever tell someone to not use them, i just prefer that soundstage for gaming. im sure someone would want me to get legendary AKH 7xx headphones for soundstage, but then I would say i love my bass... and tell me stay with my evo's anyway


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I tried the M50s, they literally had no soundstage, ruined gaming for me. 681 EVO for life. its great for music/movies/gaming. but yeah i wouldn't ever tell someone to not use them, i just prefer that soundstage for gaming. im sure someone would want me to get legendary AKH 7xx headphones for soundstage, but then I would say i love my bass... and tell me stay with my evo's anyway


K7xx doesn't deserve to be called legendary. This is actually the first time I've seen someone call it that. I guess the K701/K702 may be considered legendary though, since they've been around and well known forever.


----------



## pez

Yeah. The original white, brown, and gray design is still one of my favorite on any headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

On that note, now I know what AKG dryness sounds like. It didn't hit me until listening to rock with the K7xx.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> On that note, now I know what AKG dryness sounds like. It didn't hit me until listening to rock with the K7xx.


Does this mean you still prefer your DT 880?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does this mean you still prefer your DT 880?


Maybe for rock, but I'll give you a full rundown after I do a more thorough comparison of the two. The K7xx is definitely my preferred choice for gaming though.


----------



## rathborne

Hi @pez, can you please update my amp in the member list to a Schiit Valhalla







? Came with Electro-Harmonix 6922 Gold Pin and 6H30Pi Gold Pin tubes. Still using the FiiO E10K as the DAC.


----------



## phenom01

Someone suggest a upgrade to my AKG 701's with bass mod. I want a flat out upgrade. Mid $500 start wiling to go higher with performance.









*edit* 90% gaming 10% music.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Someone suggest a upgrade to my AKG 701's with bass mod. I want a flat out upgrade. Mid $500 start wiling to go higher with performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* 90% gaming 10% music.


90% gaming? No point in upgrading then. $500 headphones are for listening to good quality music with a high end system.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 90% gaming? No point in upgrading then. $500 headphones are for listening to good quality music with a high end system.


As much as I want to disagree because I use my K712's for pretty much everything, including a LOT of gaming.... yeah, $500 for a pair of headphones that's going to be used just for gaming? Stick with what one has.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As much as I want to disagree because I use my K712's for pretty much everything, including a LOT of gaming.... yeah, $500 for a pair of headphones that's going to be used just for gaming? Stick with what one has.


What do you know, we're all rocking an AKG K7** series headphone for gaming and more. The K701 should have an even bigger sound stage than your K712 and my K7xx so yeah, stick with it. Bass mod it if need be. Also I doubt there's a sub $500 headphone with a bigger sound stage than the K701/K702.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What do you know, we're all rocking an AKG K7** series headphone for gaming and more. The K701 should have an even bigger sound stage than your K712 and my K7xx so yeah, stick with it. Bass mod it if need be. Also I doubt there's a sub $500 headphone with a bigger sound stage than the K701/K702.


Eh, I've got a pair of Audio Technica ATH-M50X's usually sitting right next to my K712's, specifically for those kinds of moods. I seem to enjoy how the K712's sound for most things, although I will admit rock usually sounds noticeably better on my M50X's.

I'm curious though... Why would you say the lower end model would have bigger soundstage?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious though... Why would you say the lower end model would have bigger soundstage?


I've heard the K701/702 have the largest stage of the litter too. I guess the tweaks AKG did to the other ones trimmed the stage some.


----------



## silvrr

Picked up a pair of MEE Electronics M6 Pros. Nice accessories and great sound once you get ear tip and placement right. They sound horrible without a good seal, however, when you get it right they stay put and sound pretty nice.

http://s111.photobucket.com/user/si...0-4091-AACA-C01E45BC4C86_zpsfbrtfqr0.jpg.html


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Someone suggest a upgrade to my AKG 701's with bass mod. I want a flat out upgrade. Mid $500 start wiling to go higher with performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *edit* 90% gaming 10% music.


No point in spending more than $400 total on an entire headphone setup (includes amp and DAC) if you are using it for gaming 90% of the time; it's just a waste of money. If you really want something similar to the K701, but with more bass, I would recommend the K545. You sacrifice some treble and soundstage for a whole lot of bass.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious though... Why would you say the lower end model would have bigger soundstage?


That's the consensus from people who have compared them all. The K712 and K7xx have boosted bass response and lower mid range (which is the main difference between these and the K701/K702) which may lower the sound stage slightly.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You sacrifice some treble and soundstage for a whole lot of bass.


I continue to find it hilarious how much bass AKG was able to coax out of the K550/553 driver by just changing the enclosure (speaking after several bass massages from the K845BT).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Hi @pez, can you please update my amp in the member list to a Schiit Valhalla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Came with Electro-Harmonix 6922 Gold Pin and 6H30Pi Gold Pin tubes. Still using the FiiO E10K as the DAC.


Sorry for the delay. I'm on it, chief!

Aaaaand done!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I'm on it, chief!
> 
> Aaaaand done!


Thanks







!


----------



## Natskyge

Hello people! I have now aquired a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs, and i am now looking for a transportable solution for them and a desktop for them and My K7XX. ( for those who helped my before i didnt buy anything for this reason )

I am looking not to alter my headphones, but to improve the qualties they have, neutral with a slight increase in bass.
Does anyone know what would work? budget is fairly big around 400-500 pounds max.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Hello people! I have now aquired a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Dogs, and i am now looking for a transportable solution for them and a desktop for them and My K7XX. ( for those who helped my before i didnt buy anything for this reason )
> 
> I am looking not to alter my headphones, but to improve the qualties they have, neutral with a slight increase in bass.
> Does anyone know what would work? budget is fairly big around 400-500 pounds max.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


For home use, Schiit Asgard 2 and Schiit Modi 2. For mobile use, I can't help you, because I'm not familiar enough with mobil amps.


----------



## pez

Not sure I ever noticed a bass bump from the Asgard 2. It's warm for a solid state amp, sure, but that's just about it. A clean, neutral amp with a touch of warmth. It does wonders for already warm-ish headphones, but it seems to be an arrow-to-the-knee for anything that is neutral or that errs to the side of being bright.

The DAC used may effect this a bit more, but for what you're looking for, I'm thinking a tube amp may do you better justice. I know I highly preferred the K701 and K712 on a WooAudio WA7 Fireflies over my Asgard 2. However, the opposite was true for my HD650. My tastes may differ now, but I definitely wanted my HD650 back on my Asgard 2 after hearing them through the WA7. Not a bad sound, just not what I was looking for.


----------



## Natskyge

I dont want to alter the sound, i just described the sound so you knew what would work well.
Also my prefered sound signatur is neutral, detailed and large soundstage.


----------



## pez

I guess I focused on the post above and not really much of yours. I have a small amount of mobile amp experience, so hopefully someone else can chime in.

Are you looking for a DAP (digital audio player/phone/MP3 player, etc) as well as a DAC/Amp?


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess I focused on the post above and not really much of yours. I have a small amount of mobile amp experience, so hopefully someone else can chime in.
> 
> Are you looking for a DAP (digital audio player/phone/MP3 player, etc) as well as a DAC/Amp?


No DAP i am looking to buy a AMP/DAC for my phone and ipad that can use ye old ipad output and micro usb.


----------



## pez

What type of phone? Some android phones allow for audio via OTG and you can do an LOD for the iPad for 'best' quality and round it out with a solid amp/DAC combo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> I dont want to alter the sound, i just described the sound so you knew what would work well.
> Also my prefered sound signatur is neutral, detailed and large soundstage.


JDS Labs C5 Portable Amp

Review for C5


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Gustard H10 is back on Massdrop and if it hits all required drops, which I am sure it will, it will be a great buy at $299 for those shopping for a nice amp.


----------



## You Mirin

Well that was fast.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> JDS Labs C5 Portable Amp
> 
> Review for C5


Oh my, that's a rather interesting looking portable amp, and you can even get a DAC/amp version too.


----------



## SheepMoose

Hey guys, my headset went bonkers and now doesn't work. What's recommended in the $100 - $150 price range? Need a good quality mic and preferably noise canceling ear-cups so my PC can't be heard while gaming.

Cheers lads!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Hey guys, my headset went bonkers and now doesn't work. What's recommended in the $100 - $150 price range? Need a good quality mic and preferably noise canceling ear-cups so my PC can't be heard while gaming.
> 
> Cheers lads!


HyperX Cloud(If you have a soundcard or external dac/amp) or HyperX Cloud 2(USB)

Everything else in that price range is junk.

There's also the option to go with a modmic and headphones, if you're interested in that?


----------



## Gomi

As I am spending more and more time abroad, and being stuck with my laptop, I decided to pull the trigger on a 'travelling' kit.

1 x Denon AH-D2000 'Lawton edition' - Fully tuned, angled pads, shells been replaced/isolated and been refitted with a 7.5ft SE Jenna Labs Cable.



1 x Aune X1S - 32Bit/384KHz DSD DAC Headphone Amplifier


----------



## pez

Nice. Where exactly are you abroad at?

Also for the guy who asked about headsets. As mentioned, the HyperX Cloud is a good option. If you want to maximize your budget the HD598 (should see a nice Amazon sell again this year with them going for $100) or HD558 and a ModMic is an even better option, though twice the price.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> HyperX Cloud(If you have a soundcard or external dac/amp) or HyperX Cloud 2(USB)
> 
> Everything else in that price range is junk.
> 
> There's also the option to go with a modmic and headphones, if you're interested in that?


I did look in to the hyperX Cloud 2.
Are the logitech, razer, and corsair stuff no good in that price range?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I did look in to the hyperX Cloud 2.
> Are the logitech, razer, and corsair stuff no good in that price range?


They're your typical gaming headsets, they sound bad and break after a year or 2 of use.

Although, the sound of the new logitech headsets(G633/933) is supposedly pretty good, but they still use the same fragile hinge design. And you're paying extra for flashy lights and features you don't need.


----------



## SheepMoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They're your typical gaming headsets, they sound bad and break after a year or 2 of use.
> 
> Although, the sound of the new logitech headsets(G633/933) is supposedly pretty good, but they still use the same fragile hinge design. And you're paying extra for flashy lights and features you don't need.


Fair call. Thank you for the response!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Hey guys, my headset went bonkers and now doesn't work. What's recommended in the $100 - $150 price range? Need a good quality mic and preferably noise canceling ear-cups so my PC can't be heard while gaming.
> 
> Cheers lads!


I wouldn't recommend a headset, like Gilles said, you're overpaying for what you get. At $150 you're paying $75 for the headphone/mic combo, and $75 for the lights and "OMG GAMINGZ!" branding.

My recommendation:

http://www.amazon.com/Antlion-Audio-ModMic-Attachable-Microphone/dp/B00T6XUL8S/

+

http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M40x-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B00HVLUR54
or
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AJIF4E/ref=psdc_172541_t1_B00001WRSJ

You'll essentially have a headset with waaaay better quality than what you'd get with a Razer or Corsair. I like the ModMic because I can change what headphones I use it with: sometimes it's on my K550s, sometimes on my Q701s. And I can detach it for when I'm playing solo.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice. Where exactly are you abroad at?
> 
> Also for the guy who asked about headsets. As mentioned, the HyperX Cloud is a good option. If you want to maximize your budget the HD598 (should see a nice Amazon sell again this year with them going for $100) or HD558 and a ModMic is an even better option, though twice the price.


You could get the HD558 on Amazon right now for only $109.90 plus the mod mic for about $50 (more or less). That's a great price for that combo!

If you want to go a bit cheaper, you could get the HD518 and save $30 bucks more! It basically sounds the same as the HD558 and 598 but with a little more (the cup design has more to do with the sonic differences between the models) emphasis on the bass. I personally sampled all three before (the 598, 558 and 518) and ended up getting the 518. The difference in sound is small between the three, here's the graph comparing all three:

Frequency Response - =2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851

50 Hz Frequency Response - =2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=3&graphID[]=2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851

500 Hz Frequency Response - =2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=4&graphID[]=2841&graphID[]=2861&graphID[]=2851

If you got the 518 for $71 and got a modmic for $50 bucks you got a decent gaming headphone that does so much better than most gaming headsets out there for about $120 bucks total (plus shipping of courses)!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> You could get the HD558 on Amazon right now for only $109.90 plus the mod mic for about $50 (more or less).


He mentioned he wanted closed-back headphones, hence my suggestions of the MDR-7506 or M40X, but still a great suggestion.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> Hey guys, my headset went bonkers and now doesn't work. What's recommended in the $100 - $150 price range? Need a good quality mic and preferably noise canceling ear-cups so my PC can't be heard while gaming.
> 
> Cheers lads!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't recommend a headset, like Gilles said, you're overpaying for what you get. At $150 you're paying $75 for the headphone/mic combo, and $75 for the lights and "OMG GAMINGZ!" branding.
> 
> My recommendation:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Antlion-Audio-ModMic-Attachable-Microphone/dp/B00T6XUL8S/
> 
> +
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Audio-Technica-ATH-M40x-Professional-Monitor-Headphones/dp/B00HVLUR54
> or
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000AJIF4E/ref=psdc_172541_t1_B00001WRSJ
> 
> You'll essentially have a headset with waaaay better quality than what you'd get with a Razer or Corsair. I like the ModMic because I can change what headphones I use it with: sometimes it's on my K550s, sometimes on my Q701s. And I can detach it for when I'm playing solo.
Click to expand...

I completely agree with this recommendation.


----------



## SheepMoose

I never thought to go down the route of having a separate headphone + mic combo. Cheers for the recommendations. I'll look into them thoroughly before making my decision.


----------



## You Mirin

I'd skip the modmic and use that money on headphones with a cheap mic imo.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> I'd skip the modmic and use that money on headphones with a cheap mic imo.


Are you saying to get headphones + a cheap mic or headphones that have a cheap mic?


----------



## wes1099

Which one of these connectors should I get for my DT770 Pro 250ohm detachable cable mod?

Either this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-1-8-Mini-Female-Headphone-Jack-Plug-Stereo-Audio-Panel-Mount-Philmore-NEW-/171829358278?hash=item2801d3eec6:g:r3AAAOSw9r1WDFRK

or this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/CESS-10-Pcs-3-5mm-Stereo-TRS-Female-Socket-Connector-Panel-Mount-Solder/141760177345?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Ddcfb2f165c2a490e82b77d147eb54add%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171829358278


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Which one of these connectors should I get for my DT770 Pro 250ohm detachable cable mod?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Either this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-1-8-Mini-Female-Headphone-Jack-Plug-Stereo-Audio-Panel-Mount-Philmore-NEW-/171829358278?hash=item2801d3eec6:g:r3AAAOSw9r1WDFRK
> 
> or this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/CESS-10-Pcs-3-5mm-Stereo-TRS-Female-Socket-Connector-Panel-Mount-Solder/141760177345?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003132420%26meid%3Ddcfb2f165c2a490e82b77d147eb54add%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D171829358278


I'd say neither, a locking connector like mini XLR would be more suitable imo.

http://goo.gl/7PShHi


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SheepMoose*
> 
> I did look in to the hyperX Cloud 2.
> Are the logitech, razer, and corsair stuff no good in that price range?


I agree. I have a Razer Kraken Pro headset (geared towards PC) that I use with my consoles. It's a decent headset for what I paid (~$50), and it even has a seemingly good soundstage, but it does not inspire confidence in the construction. I could see them potentially lasting if you don't beat them to death, but I could see minimal roughness (cable getting tugged a lot, getting bent in weird ways by accident) causing issues. I bought a set of Velour cushions for them and this has improved them x2, but it puts them in a higher price bracket at that point. One where I'd much rather go for something like a HyperX Cloud or a headphone+mic combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> He mentioned he wanted closed-back headphones, hence my suggestions of the MDR-7506 or M40X, but still a great suggestion.


Ah, I seemed to have missed that tidbit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> I'd skip the modmic and use that money on headphones with a cheap mic imo.


Why? The ModMic isn't the greatest mic in the world, but it's very decent for it's price point. When you've got a favorite set of headphones that you want to also use in conjunction to gaming, it's a great option. That is unless you have a bigger budget and want to go with a legit microphone setup.


----------



## boredgunner

I'm famous now. *This* review of mine is featured on Head-Fi's front page. Must be somewhat embarassing to display my user name on the front page though.


----------



## bluedevil

Tell me I don't need this for my AKG K553s and Phillips SHP9500s. Very Tempted!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fiio-e10k-usb-dac-and-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Natskyge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm famous now. *This* review of mine is featured on Head-Fi's front page. Must be somewhat embarassing to display my user name on the front page though.


MOM GET THE CAMERA!

Cool! Nice choice of headphones, from a 'nother K7XX owner. Reviews pretty good to, miles Ahead of most reviews on head-fi.


----------



## liquidzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd say neither, a locking connector like mini XLR would be more suitable imo.
> 
> http://goo.gl/7PShHi


Agreed.

The stock hole is almost perfectly shaped for a mini-XLR (soldering it is another story, just be careful).

Check this thread for my own journey:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/661501/recable-dt770s

And

http://www.head-fi.org/t/71148/diy-cable-gallery/14670#post_11939940 as they sit today.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Tell me I don't need this for my AKG K553s and Phillips SHP9500s. Very Tempted!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fiio-e10k-usb-dac-and-headphone-amplifier


What are you using now? Didn't notice you purchased the SHP9500. How are you liking them?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What are you using now? Didn't notice you purchased the SHP9500. How are you liking them?


each pair has its strengths and weaknesses, however both lack the depth/emersion that I am looking for.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> each pair has its strengths and weaknesses, however both lack the depth/emersion that I am looking for.


As in soundstage or bass or both?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm famous now. *This* review of mine is featured on Head-Fi's front page. Must be somewhat embarassing to display my user name on the front page though.


I wondered if that was you. I kept telling myself "No way two different people have the same goofy Arnold avatar"


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As in soundstage or bass or both?


both. Just feels like they need a little something extra.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> each pair has its strengths and weaknesses, however both lack the depth/emersion that I am looking for.


*immersion. Get hooked on phonics bro.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> both. Just feels like they need a little something extra.


Your best bet would probably be to sell those 2 and buy a midrange headphones. I would probably recommend the HE-400 unless you want to spend more. That being said, the treble for the HE-400 is kind of edgy, which I personally cannot stand. Simca had written a very good review on the HE-400.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Xiaomi released a new budget IEM: Xiaomi Hybrid IEM


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mistersprinkles*
> 
> *immersion. Get hooked on phonics bro.


I hate phone autocorrect. My bad.


----------



## caenlen

found some new hd 598's for $120 includes tax and shipping, worth it? i like the looks of them, and im not really a bass head, mostly need something for soundstage/gaming... sennhesier game zero headset is only $30 more but i already have a desktop mic, but still convenience of it...

thoughts?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> found some new hd 598's for $120 includes tax and shipping, worth it? i like the looks of them, and im not really a bass head, mostly need something for soundstage/gaming... sennhesier game zero headset is only $30 more but i already have a desktop mic, but still convenience of it...
> 
> thoughts?


Might as well try it for that price. Going by reputation the sound stage isn't as large as the AD700 or AD700X.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I hate phone autocorrect. My bad.


Did you see my post about the HiFiMAN HE-400?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might as well try it for that price. Going by reputation the sound stage isn't as large as the AD700 or AD700X.


not as large but the accuracy is better is what i have read, and one of things i did hate about my old pink ath-ad700 was although the instrument separation and such was amazing and mindblowing to a young lad new to the audiohpile world, i still couldnt pinpoint footsteps of someone creeping up behind me in fps games... hoping the hd 598 being tighter in accuracy fixes that... that are highly reviewed... and only being 120 bucks... worth a shot, i got 30 days to refund them so we will see.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> not as large but the accuracy is better is what i have read, and one of things i did hate about my old pink ath-ad700 was although the instrument separation and such was amazing and mindblowing to a young lad new to the audiohpile world, i still couldnt pinpoint footsteps of someone creeping up behind me in fps games... hoping the hd 598 being tighter in accuracy fixes that... that are highly reviewed... and only being 120 bucks... worth a shot, i got 30 days to refund them so we will see.


Or you can just get an AKG Q701 and be done with it. It should be a lot like my K7xx, so very large sound stage with good precision at the same time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Or you can just get an AKG Q701 and be done with it. It should be a lot like my K7xx, so very large sound stage with good precision at the same time.


xD







ill check prices on it now actually i kinda forgot about it


----------



## boredgunner

I wonder what it would be like to play games with a Smyth Realiser and Stax SR-Sigma variant or an AKG K1000? Both with a suitable amp of course.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder what it would be like to play games with a Smyth Realiser and Stax SR-Sigma variant or an AKG K1000? Both with a suitable amp of course.


get rich and find out. nice review btw on head fi for the kxx mass edition akg, i read it, good stuff, i don't think they would please me, i hate neutral with a passion, i think thats why the 598 might appeal to me, i have read it is warm.

also i will commit heresy and state, the 681 evo's are a little dissapointing at times, i love them, but they are fatiguing, and make my ears sweat after 20 mins... and the 598 is a piece of pure luxury it looks like i could wear for hours and hours, it sure as hell sells well on amazon and has nonstop 5 star reviews... lol worth a shot def


----------



## Tiihokatti

Guys! It's the *3000th* page!
And soon we will reach 30000 posts too!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> get rich and find out. nice review btw on head fi for the kxx mass edition akg, i read it, good stuff, i don't think they would please me, i hate neutral with a passion, i think thats why the 598 might appeal to me, i have read it is warm.


The Q701 is neutral. But isn't this just for gaming? Or you can make it just for gaming, and use something else for music.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Guys! It's the *3000th* page!
> And soon we will reach 30000 posts too!


Nice! So we're almost over 3000.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> Guys! It's the *3000th* page!
> And soon we will reach 30000 posts too!


oh hey... its that guy who helped me adjust the equalizer for my hd 681 evo's like two years ago or something







huhuhu time goes by so fast


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did you see my post about the HiFiMAN HE-400?


yeah a little spendy for my blood....lol thanks though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> yeah a little spendy for my blood....lol thanks though.


It shouldn't be too expensive if you sell your current two headphones. Should be able to get around $150-175 for them. I definitely get it though. Audio can get real pricey real fast.


----------



## boredgunner

If you want an HE-400, the clock is ticking since it has been discontinued. I think it was a poor move on HiFiMan's part to discontinue it and replace it with a headphone that apparently sounds totally different, the HE-400S. It was also a poor move to name it that, and to give the HE-400i its name since all three are totally different headphones.

I think they should have just put the HE-400's drivers into the HE-400S's enclosure with Focus pads and then call it the HE-400S or HE-400i. The HE-400S should be called the HE-430 or HE-450 or something, and the HE-400i should be called the HE-460.

It's also a shame the HE-400i replaced the superior HE-500, which at $500 was the best value headphone. I like the HE-500 more than numerous $1000+ headphones. Maybe they shouldn't have made the HE-400i at all, instead taking the HE-500's drivers and putting it in the HE-400i's enclosure with Focus pads and renamed it to HE-500i (and release it for $599).


----------



## pez

boredgunner...that Head-Fi name is pure LOL.

Also, my bro has a humble work setup and is looking for a solid USB DAC. I know the obvious choice is usually the Modi. He's looking at the Bravo Audio Ocean as well, but I'm not sure how good that actually is. He's got a small tube amp he's using and likes it, so he wants to compliment with a good DAC. So...any suggestions?


----------



## caenlen

I ordered some 598's and 518's, going to compare the two and refund whichever one I don't like, or both. Most likely will keep one of them though, I hear they are great for gaming, I really don't care about rap/hip hop/rock, that is what my 681 evo's and 8323's are for.


----------



## Dry Bonez

I have HD598s and saw some type of mod with a mic, that is pretty amazing. what is the quality on the mic? I blieve it was modmic, i went on the official site but idk which one is for the 598







. There were 3 options of modmic 4.0. can someone elaborate so i can make a purchase?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you want an HE-400, the clock is ticking since it has been discontinued. I think it was a poor move on HiFiMan's part to discontinue it and replace it with a headphone that apparently sounds totally different, the HE-400S. It was also a poor move to name it that, and to give the HE-400i its name since all three are totally different headphones.
> 
> I think they should have just put the HE-400's drivers into the HE-400S's enclosure with Focus pads and then call it the HE-400S or HE-400i. The HE-400S should be called the HE-430 or HE-450 or something, and the HE-400i should be called the HE-460.
> 
> It's also a shame the HE-400i replaced the superior HE-500, which at $500 was the best value headphone. I like the HE-500 more than numerous $1000+ headphones. Maybe they shouldn't have made the HE-400i at all, instead taking the HE-500's drivers and putting it in the HE-400i's enclosure with Focus pads and renamed it to HE-500i (and release it for $599).


I couldn't agree more. I have 400i. They are good, but they have shortcomings. 500 sounds better. 560 sounds epic-ly better.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Gaming, music, movies, or what type of usage?
> - Closed or open? Portable usage necessary?
> - Budget? New or used? Doesn't matter?
> - Where are you able to buy from?


forgot i asked this question!

always a budget haha theres a reason you see me in the freebies

i know nothing about differences of closed or open, think mine are closed

gaming, music and movies , teh headphones would be the only an primary sound device (i dont have speakers) i play FPS games and such, lsiten to techno, hardcore, and everything really.

Newegg, Microcenter (farrr) B&H, amazon etc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> boredgunner...that Head-Fi name is pure LOL.
> 
> Also, my bro has a humble work setup and is looking for a solid USB DAC. I know the obvious choice is usually the Modi. He's looking at the Bravo Audio Ocean as well, but I'm not sure how good that actually is. He's got a small tube amp he's using and likes it, so he wants to compliment with a good DAC. So...any suggestions?


Ignore me here







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> forgot i asked this question!
> 
> always a budget haha theres a reason you see me in the freebies
> 
> i know nothing about differences of closed or open, think mine are closed
> 
> gaming, music and movies , teh headphones would be the only an primary sound device (i dont have speakers) i play FPS games and such, lsiten to techno, hardcore, and everything really.
> 
> Newegg, Microcenter (farrr) B&H, amazon etc.


Well we know you were on that damn 939 system as long as I was







.

However, we do need an actual number for your budget, sir







.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ignore me here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Well we know you were on that damn 939 system as long as I was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> However, we do need an actual number for your budget, sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


there is none, because im probobly never going to actually buy something

but i know that these ones that i have now, are 60 bucks new from amazon


----------



## pez

What are you currently using? And how do you like them? What would you change about them? etc.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you currently using? And how do you like them? What would you change about them? etc.


HD 598... love it... never going back to my hd 681 evo's and glad i returned my he 400s... hd 598 for gaming and music and movies forever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Are you saying to get headphones + a cheap mic or headphones that have a cheap mic?


Wow I worded that horribly lol. The former, but then again I'm not a real fan on the mod mic.........might as well just get one of those "streamer" mics for that price IMO.


----------



## pez

Lol. Yeah, I feel the same about the HD650. I haven't found another love in full-sized headphones outside of the K1000. Even then, I'd still not get rid of my HD650.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you currently using? And how do you like them? What would you change about them? etc.


i think they are a bit tight on my head, before the cushioning flattened out, I would get pretty common headaches with prolonged usage, now that they are flattened due ot usage, its not as tight, but far less comfortable.

I love the long cord

as previously mentioned, im using this Everglide S-500 Pro gaming


----------



## carlhil2

Upgraded my HD 600 AND Q701 to the SoundMAGIC HP200, much better sound out of the box. also copped the JVC Kenwood Ha-sz1000 for my basshead fix...will keep the Q701 for gaming, got rid of the HD600.. for open backed headphones, the HP200 sounds almost exactly like the HP150, only, with a better sound-stage..might just sell my Shure SRH1440 to a relative since he has them most of the time...the HP200 sounds that good to me.oh, the Ha-sz1000's are great for sessions, sounds SMOKING through this.. 
...







lastly, me saying that the HP200 made my Q701/HD 600/Shure SRH1440 obsolete is just MY opinion..







they are simply the best opened-backed cans that I have ever heard yet...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> i think they are a bit tight on my head, before the cushioning flattened out, I would get pretty common headaches with prolonged usage, now that they are flattened due ot usage, its not as tight, but far less comfortable.
> 
> I love the long cord
> 
> as previously mentioned, im using this Everglide S-500 Pro gaming


My go-to recommendations:

Cheap: HyperX Cloud (1 should be fine)
&
Midrange: HD558 or 598 with Modmic


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My go-to recommendations:
> 
> Cheap: HyperX Cloud (1 should be fine)
> &
> Midrange: HD558 or 598 with Modmic


spec wise is that HyperX comparable or better than teh Everglide?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Upgraded my HD 600 AND Q701 to the SoundMAGIC HP200, much better sound out of the box. also copped the JVC Kenwood Ha-sz1000 for my basshead fix...will keep the Q701 for gaming, got rid of the HD600.. for open backed headphones, the HP200 sounds almost exactly like the HP150, only, with a better sound-stage..might just sell my Shure SRH1440 to a relative since he has them most of the time...the HP200 sounds that good to me.oh, the Ha-sz1000's are great for sessions, sounds SMOKING through this..
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly, me saying that the HP200 made my Q701/HD 600/Shure SRH1440 obsolete is just MY opinion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are simply the best opened-backed cans that I have ever heard yet...


You liked the SoundMAGIC HP200 over the HD600? That's interesting. What are you using to drive them? Also, when you said you got rid of them, you mean you sold them already? If not, I might be interested.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Remember that sound is the most subjective of all mediums, folks. Just because Johnny likes it doesn't mean Bobby won't hate it.


----------



## StormX2

thats why im annoyed ot holy hell about thinking of replacing headphones -.- i may not even have the slightest idea of what Good sounds like lol

i think my old Klipsch promedia 2.0 sounded good, but my old Honda's Polk DB 650/655 with 1 watt 4 channel amp sounded even better lol

but I feel as though the headphones sound great, also i dont have any special hardware for headphones, just the Jack on the motherboard


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> spec wise is that HyperX comparable or better than teh Everglide?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> thats why im annoyed ot holy hell about thinking of replacing headphones -.- i may not even have the slightest idea of what Good sounds like lol
> 
> i think my old Klipsch promedia 2.0 sounded good, but my old Honda's Polk DB 650/655 with 1 watt 4 channel amp sounded even better lol
> 
> but I feel as though the headphones sound great, also i dont have any special hardware for headphones, just the Jack on the motherboard


Specs are only of minor relevance. The big ones you focus on in audio are usually ohms and very rarely frequencies. Even then, that's not always a good thing to base anything off of.

Don't ever be ashamed of what you like. That's what will always separate this club away from places like Head-fi and the like. We're not going to put you down for what you like. We're here to help you in any way we can.

As a side note, with speakers and headphones a lot of the quality can be given or taken away depending on what you use to drive them. If you're into car audio, think of it this way:

You can upgrade a head unit in a car and it sounds pretty decent. You're essentially buying a DAC/Amp combo and pushing your speakers from it. This provides in decent results, and for most, this is perfectly ok. However, once you throw a couple dedicated amps in there, you're usually in for a treat. The same goes for headphones. You can start with a really humble setup, and then work your way up eventually if you'd like. Start with something like a FiiO E10k or O2DAC for a good combo setup (head-unit) and a decent set of headphones+mic. If you feel you want to put more of an investment in, you can start with a Modi (DAC) and a Magni (Amp) and an even better set of headphones.


----------



## StormX2

that got Greek fast.

oh well, il just file this under, not enough info, abort mission lol il probobly just buy another one of the oens ive used, i just reallyw ant something thats less head clampy


----------



## ACallander

What are the best Sennheiser headphones with the cloth pads that can work well with iPhone or Mac playing music at work?


----------



## liquidzoo

If anyone (in the US) is interested, I just got a flyer from Guitar Center with the Beyerdynamic DT-770 (80 Ohm) on sale for $149. Great deal if anyone is looking for decent closed cans.


----------



## King4x4

Just got a replacement cable for my HD700 to make it portable to play on my Huawei Mate 7:



Phones power it up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> that got Greek fast.
> 
> oh well, il just file this under, not enough info, abort mission lol il probobly just buy another one of the oens ive used, i just reallyw ant something thats less head clampy


Lol. Sorry I wasn't too clear







.

Short answer, go to a GameStop and get a HyperX Cloud. See if you like it, and if not, you can return it easily







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> What are the best Sennheiser headphones with the cloth pads that can work well with iPhone or Mac playing music at work?


Open or closed? If open, the HD598s http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-HD-598-Over-Ear-Headphones/dp/B0042A8CW2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1447855374&sr=8-1&keywords=Sennheiser+HD+598

If you want closed, I'd recommend ATH-m50x with Brainwavz HM5 velours instead, the Sennheiser closed-back offerings aren't great.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Upgraded my HD 600 AND Q701 to the SoundMAGIC HP200, much better sound out of the box. also copped the JVC Kenwood Ha-sz1000 for my basshead fix...will keep the Q701 for gaming, got rid of the HD600.. for open backed headphones, the HP200 sounds almost exactly like the HP150, only, with a better sound-stage..might just sell my Shure SRH1440 to a relative since he has them most of the time...the HP200 sounds that good to me.oh, the Ha-sz1000's are great for sessions, sounds SMOKING through this..
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lastly, me saying that the HP200 made my Q701/HD 600/Shure SRH1440 obsolete is just MY opinion..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are simply the best opened-backed cans that I have ever heard yet...


I find it interesting you think the HP200's are better than the HD600's as well. I know when they were first released there were a lot of comparison's between them and the HD600/HD650. I own the HP200's as well and honestly think they'e fantastic but these are priciest headphone I've ever owned. So I've nothing to compare it against.

I've used them without an amp as well as with one - Schiit Valhalla 2. While they don't need an amp, I do think they benefit from it. I just sold my Valhalla 2 though and going back to them without it is a bit boring. Sometime in the future I might look getting something like the Gustard H10.


----------



## boredgunner

HiFiMan Black Friday sale announced!

https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/black-friday

I think I'm going to buy the HE-400i at that price. Too good to pass up. I'll be putting my DT 880 Pro up for sale this weekend (yes I know they're vastly different, I've heard the HE-400i).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HiFiMan Black Friday sale announced!
> 
> https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/black-friday
> 
> I think I'm going to buy the HE-400i at that price. Too good to pass up. I'll be putting my DT 880 Pro up for sale this weekend (yes I know they're vastly different, I've heard the HE-400i).


I might sell my AKG K553 for that HE400i. That is just an amazing price for it.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I might sell my AKG K553 for that HE400i. That is just an amazing price for it.


Heck yeah that's an awesome price!


----------



## carlhil2

People need to jump on the HE400i $300 deal, well worth it.... 
BASS in your face..lol


----------



## wes1099

When I got my DT770 Pro 250ohm back in October I decided to switch to FLAC format for my music, and at first I could not tell a difference between a 16bit FLAC and a 320kbps MP3, but after using FLAC format for a few weeks I can definitely tell a difference between MP3 and FLAC, even when listening straight from the headphone jack on my phone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> People need to jump on the HE400i $300 deal, well worth it....
> BASS in your face..lol


Nice FiiO DAP! Is that the X3ii or X1? IMO the headphones with the biggest bass slam I ever heard was either Sony XB1000 or Ultrasone Pro 900.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just got a replacement cable for my HD700 to make it portable to play on my Huawei Mate 7:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phones power it up.


Nice cable. I am fairly sure I bought my HD558 cable from the same guy, it looks exactly the same except for the Y split.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice FiiO DAP! Is that the X3ii or X1? IMO the headphones with the biggest bass slam I ever heard was either Sony XB1000 or Ultrasone Pro 900.


X1 with two amps....and, I think that the JVC Ha-sz2000 is the king, will be getting that one next week..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> X1 with two amps....and, I think that the JVC Ha-sz2000 is the king, will be getting that one next week..


Yeah the HA-SZ2000 is basically the basshead king by default. You're basically strapping a stereo headphone and a subwoofer to your head.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah the HA-SZ2000 is basically the basshead king by default. You're basically strapping a stereo headphone and a subwoofer to your head.










my settings for my SZ1000 
amp turned to max, volume controlled through Windows, SLAMMIN'...


----------



## StormX2

I wish I could find a place to hear what fancy headphones sound liek with the amp and all that fun stuff

Any Audiophiles in Central Jersey that dont mind lettin me get a listen in lol

Good Idea about going to best buy btw, I might actually do exactly that. Microcenter has tonnes of headphones, but too far away that


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I wish I could find a place to hear what fancy headphones sound liek with the amp and all that fun stuff
> 
> Any Audiophiles in Central Jersey that dont mind lettin me get a listen in lol
> 
> Good Idea about going to best buy btw, I might actually do exactly that. Microcenter has tonnes of headphones, but too far away that


There should be Hi-Fi stores somewhere in Jersey. If not, it would be worth it to cross the river over into Manhattan if you're really serious about audio. Hopefully next year's NY Audio Show is within distance of mass transit.


----------



## StormX2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There should be Hi-Fi stores somewhere in Jersey. If not, it would be worth it to cross the river over into Manhattan if you're really serious about audio. Hopefully next year's NY Audio Show is within distance of mass transit.


well thats one thing, but I have not even the slightest idea what or where a Hi-Fi store would be lol!

an audio show sounds like the best possible way to really get some comparisons.

How Serious am i? not at all.. I dont even want to incur any cost at all to be honest, but im getting to thge point where I muyst question what "good" soudns like.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> well thats one thing, but I have not even the slightest idea what or where a Hi-Fi store would be lol!
> 
> an audio show sounds like the best possible way to really get some comparisons.
> 
> How Serious am i? not at all.. I dont even want to incur any cost at all to be honest, but im getting to thge point where I muyst question what "good" soudns like.


Google search turned up these.

http://www.audionexus.com/

http://www.audioconnect.com/

http://www.woodbridgestereo.com/company.aspx


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I picked up a pair of Audio Technica ESW9a's and now I can't stop listening to acoustic tracks


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So I picked up a pair of Audio Technica ESW9a's and now I can't stop listening to acoustic tracks


That is indeed Audio Technica's forte. I look forward to getting the W1000Z although that won't be for a while.


----------



## Slobergoof

Thought I'd show you guys my Super cheap DIY earpad mod. So my JVC HA55X headphones sound really bad without using a serious eq. And the earpads were uncomfortable. So I took them off and found a nice way to make them SO much more comfy.
I went to Lowe's and found a painter's Mit for like $4. A very large glove made from very soft, almost furry material. I have no idea what it is. I cut the glove in half and crafted the earpad covers. I glued them to the earpads and voila!
They are extremely comfortable. Plus I bought some boom mat from AutoZone to dampen the bass inside the hollow earcups. It helps reduce the overly booming bass. Beats buying a $35 pair of beyerdynamic earpads!


----------



## fisher6

First post here, I'm thinking of upgrading my almost 4 year old gaming headset that I got on sale: the Roccat Kulo: www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kulo-Series/Kulo-Stereo/

I don't know much about headsets and so was about to get a decent gaming headset but while doing my research I found out that I should buy a pair of good quality headphone instead. I don't do competitive gaming but would like to have good quality sound for gaming and some music and they need to be comfortable.

I'm leaning towards the Audio Technica ATH-AD700X. Do you guys think this a nice choice. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears.

I'm also still using my onboard sound card on my Z97 Gaming 5 from MSI. Do you guys think I should get a dedicated one? Would I notice a difference while using the AD700X as opposed to onboard sound? Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slobergoof*
> 
> Thought I'd show you guys my Super cheap DIY earpad mod. So my JVC HA55X headphones sound really bad without using a serious eq. And the earpads were uncomfortable. So I took them off and found a nice way to make them SO much more comfy.
> I went to Lowe's and found a painter's Mit for like $4. A very large glove made from very soft, almost furry material. I have no idea what it is. I cut the glove in half and crafted the earpad covers. I glued them to the earpads and voila!
> 
> They are extremely comfortable. Plus I bought some boom mat from AutoZone to dampen the bass inside the hollow earcups. It helps reduce the overly booming bass. Beats buying a $35 pair of beyerdynamic earpads!


You can get a variety of velour earpads for 5-10$ off Ebay though.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> First post here, I'm thinking of upgrading my almost 4 year old gaming headset that I got on sale: the Roccat Kulo: www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Sound/Kulo-Series/Kulo-Stereo/
> 
> I don't know much about headsets and so was about to get a decent gaming headset but while doing my research I found out that I should buy a pair of good quality headphone instead. I don't do competitive gaming but would like to have good quality sound for gaming and some music and they need to be comfortable.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the Audio Technica ATH-AD700X. Do you guys think this a nice choice. If you have any other suggestions I'm all ears.
> 
> I'm also still using my onboard sound card on my Z97 Gaming 5 from MSI. Do you guys think I should get a dedicated one? Would I notice a difference while using the AD700X as opposed to onboard sound? Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks.


If the AD700X is going to be used purely for competitive gaming, then it's a very good choice. But if you are looking for immersion with BOOM and BANG, then look elsewhere as the AD700X is "bass-anemic".


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tiihokatti*
> 
> If the AD700X is going to be used purely for competitive gaming, then it's a very good choice. But if you are looking for immersion with BOOM and BANG, then look elsewhere as the AD700X is "bass-anemic".


I'm not into competitive gaming. I play FPS games a lot but also many other games like Fallout 4 and Witcher 3. I read about the weak bass in the AD700X but I don't know how bad it is compared to what i have now. Is this something that can be corrected with better sound card? Are there any other decent headphones that are as good as the AD700X but with better bass`?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I'm not into competitive gaming. I play FPS games a lot but also many other games like Fallout 4 and Witcher 3. I read about the weak bass in the AD700X but I don't know how bad it is compared to what i have now. Is this something that can be corrected with better sound card? Are there any other decent headphones that are as good as the AD700X but with better bass`?


Most headphones, even bad ones or I should say especially bad ones, will have more bass than the AD700. The AD700 is best described as bass anemic.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I'm not into competitive gaming. I play FPS games a lot but also many other games like Fallout 4 and Witcher 3. I read about the weak bass in the AD700X but I don't know how bad it is compared to what i have now. Is this something that can be corrected with better sound card? Are there any other decent headphones that are as good as the AD700X but with better bass`?


Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro is good for gaming and has a lot of (mid) bass.
DT770 Pro is pretty good too even though it's closed-back, and it also has a lot of (sub) bass.

AKG K612 Pro and Q701 are also good but they also suffer from lack of bass if you are used to the mainstream "V-shaped" sound of the gaming headsets. V-shaped sound means that the bass and highs are emphasized.


----------



## fisher6

I like the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro, how is the sound stage on them compared to the AD700X? Might pick them up instead.


----------



## StormX2

gotta have my Bass,


----------



## RatPatrol01

I really love my DT990s for general gaming use, more so than I did the AD700's(earlier version of the AD700x) I used to have, and they are pretty great for music as well. Just make sure you pay attention to the resistance when you buy a pair. The 32ohm should be fine straight off your soundcard, but the 250 and 600ohm versions are probably gonna need an amp to not sound wimpy and quiet.

Soundstage is pretty open on both the DT990 and the AD700(which I'm assuming is extremely similar to the AD700x), a bit more for the Audio Technicas but not in an noticeable way. IMO the DT990s are a way better all around set of headphones...besides maybe comfort, the DT990s are comfy for hours and hours and hours but my AD700's barely felt like I had anything on my head at all.


----------



## fisher6

Thanks for the replies guys. I found the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro cheaper than the AD700x. Should I get the ones with higher ohm if I'm considering buying a sound card?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. I found the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro cheaper than the AD700x. Should I get the ones with higher ohm if I'm considering buying a sound card?


Only if the sound card has an amp or you plan on getting an amp.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys. I found the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro cheaper than the AD700x. Should I get the ones with higher ohm if I'm considering buying a sound card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Only if the sound card has an amp or you plan on getting an amp.


Exactly what I was gonna say. A sound card is more about cleaning up the signal than anything else, but sometimes you can get a soundcard, or a DAC(basically an external soundcard) with a built in amp, which would do the job. But either way, be it a combo unit or a standalone amp, you need amplification for the 250ohm or 600ohm versions to sound right. Even something simple like a Schiit Fulla or oone of the various compact Fiio models would do the trick enough to get you started, as I think the 250ohm pro is cheap enough that'd it'd be a better investement to get that and an amp rather than splurge on the pricier 32ohm version.


----------



## fisher6

I will order the 250 or 600 version then


----------



## Im Batman

+1 for the DT990, I have one of the 250ohm pros and I'm very happy with what it offers at that price point.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Also check out the DT990 "Limited Edition", straight cable like in the Premium version and smexy black color.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HiFiMan Black Friday sale announced!
> 
> https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/black-friday
> 
> I think I'm going to buy the HE-400i at that price. Too good to pass up. I'll be putting my DT 880 Pro up for sale this weekend (yes I know they're vastly different, I've heard the HE-400i).


I saw that email and have been considering it for a bit.

Also:

For those looking for a cheap headest (as in <$100), I decided to take one for the team and pick up a set of HyperX Cloud Core (I think the core is missing a pouch and velour earpads). I've gotta say, I'm pretty impressed at them from a headset standpoint and from an audio standpoint. They do both very well for the price. Hell, if they were a set of headphones only, I'd be impressed at their retail ($69.99).

I've been trying to slowly test and try out 'cheap' headsets to be more well-rounded in my recommendations, but the HyperX is going to be hard not to recommend. I think the mic performance is probably 'average'. I'll have to hook it up to my PC for a better test of that. Build quality is superb for it's price point--very reminiscent of a Beyer set, and although the earpads aren't velour, they are VERY comfy. They will be comfortable for larger ear sizes, and because it's not a small circumaural earpad, it still allows some space to breathe a bit. They do get a bit warm, but nothing like that of the Razer Kraken pro, or other 'small' full-sized headphones.

I know my short tidbit is not really coherent at this point, but if anyone has any specific questions or concerns, just quote me and ask







.


----------



## Slobergoof

haha, yeah, but they probably not as soft as the stuff im wearing right now


----------



## ahnafakeef

All this DT990 Pro talk had me wanting to chime in.

My current DT990 Pro 250Ohm and an O2+ODAC combo is my first "real" audio setup, and I couldn't have been more surprised as to how good everything can sound even with such "entry level" equipment. And to add to that, the headphones are very comfortable and light. The velour pads have actually made me skeptical of leather pads in terms of comfort and the pad's feel against my skin.

All in all, I couldn't be more satisfied with a blind purchase turning out so good.


----------



## pez

There's still some really nice leather pads out there. It's pretty easy to find a bad leather earpad, though. Soft leather is a neck-and-neck tie for me vs. velour. The only issue at that point is heat.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> There's still some really nice leather pads out there. It's pretty easy to find a bad leather earpad, though. Soft leather is a neck-and-neck tie for me vs. velour. The only issue at that point is heat.


I definitely agree that heat for leather pads is the deciding factor. For someone who lives in a tropical country, leather pads are a no go! Definitely have to go with velour for the coolness versus leather, pleather no matter how expensive, organic, vegan, etc. it is!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I definitely agree that heat for leather pads is the deciding factor. For someone who lives in a tropical country, leather pads are a no go! Definitely have to go with velour for the coolness versus leather, pleather no matter how expensive, organic, vegan, etc. it is!


I live in a moderate climate and even during the winter I find leather pads to be too hot. I don't think I'll ever go back to using leather pads.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I definitely agree that heat for leather pads is the deciding factor. For someone who lives in a tropical country, leather pads are a no go! Definitely have to go with velour for the coolness versus leather, pleather no matter how expensive, organic, vegan, etc. it is!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I live in a moderate climate and even during the winter I find leather pads to be too hot. I don't think I'll ever go back to using leather pads.


Yeah, I know the feel. It's humid here about 8 or 9 months out of the year.

I am pretty impressed with the HyperX pleather pads. They're warm, but they don't sit right on or suffocate your ears, and I like that about them. The memory foam feature to them is really nice, too. One of the few exceptions for me.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Thanks for your opinions on leather vs velour pads, everyone.

Questions:
1. Why does STAX use leather pads on its flagship SR-009 if it has more drawbacks than velour pads?
2. Is the leather pad on the SR-009 as uncomfortable as all the other leather pads?
3. Are velour pads commercially available for the SR-009?
4. Do leather pads fare equally well in air-conditioned rooms compared to velour pads?

Thank you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for your opinions on leather vs velour pads, everyone.
> 
> Questions:
> 1. Why does STAX use leather pads on its flagship SR-009 if it has more drawbacks than velour pads?
> 2. Is the leather pad on the SR-009 as uncomfortable as all the other leather pads?
> 3. Are velour pads commercially available for the SR-009?
> 4. Do leather pads fare equally well in air-conditioned rooms compared to velour pads?
> 
> Thank you.


1. It's subjective. Stax uses real leather, not crap pleather. It's softer than velour and more comfortable for me, at least until sweat becomes an issue.

2. "All the other leather pads?" Again I've tried many leather and even pleather pads that are as soft as a baby's ass and super comfortable. The SR-009's lambskin leather pads are as soft as you'll find.

3. No.

4) I'm not sure how to answer this. Fare well in what way?

The ideal pad construction in my opinion is lambskin leather with a velour face, like the Orpheus HE1060, Orpheus HE90 (except with real leather instead of pleather), and HiFiMan's recent pads (again except with real leather instead of pleather). Also I prefer really deep pads like Audeze and the Stax SR-007.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the SR-009 and SR-007 have some extremely comfy pads on them. That's what my example of 'good' leather is







.


----------



## DBEAU

Hey all, I'm jumping on a plane here in a week and I need a good set of cans to get me along. I'd like some recommendations for some inexpensive closed cans please. Noise canceling isn't necessary but I don't want to disturb my neighbors on the plane. I'll probably be listening to less bassy stuff ala Beach Boys, Chicago, James Taylor, etc. Please if you don't mind throw some ideas at me. I need to order them ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hey all, I'm jumping on a plane here in a week and I need a good set of cans to get me along. I'd like some recommendations for some inexpensive closed cans please. Noise canceling isn't necessary but I don't want to disturb my neighbors on the plane. I'll probably be listening to less bassy stuff ala Beach Boys, Chicago, James Taylor, etc. Please if you don't mind throw some ideas at me. I need to order them ASAP. Thanks.


Exactly how inexpensive are we talking? Sub $100, sub $50 even?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Exactly how inexpensive are we talking? Sub $100, sub $50 even?


Sub $50 even. Not trying to spend a lot as I don't travel much so bang for buck is the goal here.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Sub $50 even. Not trying to spend a lot as I don't travel much so bang for buck is the goal here.


Are IEMs an option? Great isolation and at $50 there are some nice options out there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Sub $50 even. Not trying to spend a lot as I don't travel much so bang for buck is the goal here.


If you have to have headphones and are trying to spend as little as possible, these Monoprice headphones are good bang for buck.


----------



## You Mirin

The soon to be dropped fostex th-x00 looks to be pretty nice.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> The soon to be dropped fostex th-x00 looks to be pretty nice.


It sure does, sadly I cant afford to buy it though.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Are IEMs an option? Great isolation and at $50 there are some nice options out there.


I don't necessarily have any problem with earbuds but I guess I assumed that larger drivers would sound better. I'm open to all suggestions really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have to have headphones and are trying to spend as little as possible, these Monoprice headphones are good bang for buck.


Not a bad price at all. I'll definitely consider these for that reason alone. Thanks


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I don't necessarily have any problem with earbuds but I guess I assumed that larger drivers would sound better. I'm open to all suggestions really.
> Not a bad price at all. I'll definitely consider these for that reason alone. Thanks


I would just buy some monoprice ear buds and call it done. Just get something cheap because no matter what you get, it will be abused in your journey.

I used to have to fly a lot and I just got some skull candy ear buds from walmart because I could not make it through a trip without something happening to them.

If you want headphones though, I would recommend the sennheiser HD201s. They actually sound really good for 20 bucks and they are fairly comfy. Those are probably my go to headphones for travel.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> The soon to be dropped fostex th-x00 looks to be pretty nice.


I've read that it's the Denon D7000 brought back from the dead. If so it ought to be popular.


----------



## Gilles3000

Sennheiser HD598SE (black) for $95/€99
http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B0126HISOO
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0126HISOO

I'm pretty tempted to just get one, seems like a steal for €99.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Sennheiser HD598SE (black) for $95/€99
> http://www.amazon.com/product/dp/B0126HISOO
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0126HISOO
> 
> I'm pretty tempted to just get one, seems like a steal for €99.


Yup great deal. The HE-400i is a splendid deal right now too. I actually changed my mind about the HE-400i, not gonna bother. Too bad my next headphone (Stax SR-L700) isn't on sale, not that I was expecting otherwise. It's painful having an amp for it already (got a great deal on a used KGSS upgraded by spritzer) and no headphone to use with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am actually returning the HE400i to buy the TH-X00 from Massdrop.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I like the Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro, how is the sound stage on them compared to the AD700X? Might pick them up instead.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am actually returning the HE400i to buy the TH-X00 from Massdrop.


Yeah I saw those and decided I had to have a pair. Too good of a deal to pass up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HiFiMan Black Friday sale announced!
> 
> https://store.hifiman.com/index.php/black-friday
> 
> I think I'm going to buy the HE-400i at that price. Too good to pass up. I'll be putting my DT 880 Pro up for sale this weekend (yes I know they're vastly different, I've heard the HE-400i).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I might sell my AKG K553 for that HE400i. That is just an amazing price for it.


i thought the he 400s was better than the i version? and its always at $299...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i thought the he 400s was better than the i version? and its always at $299...


Why do you think that? The HE-400S is essentially the replacement for the HE-400, although they have totally different sound signatures. The HE-400i is not that far off the HE-500, which both have totally different sound signatures than the HE-400 and HE-400S.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why do you think that? The HE-400S is essentially the replacement for the HE-400, although they have totally different sound signatures. The HE-400i is not that far off the HE-500, which both have totally different sound signatures than the HE-400 and HE-400S.


i thought you told me the terble was too harsh on the 400i and thats why most people were excited about the 400s?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i thought you told me the terble was too harsh on the 400i and thats why most people were excited about the 400s?


Nope. I did say that the HE-400's treble (not HE-400i) was probably too harsh for you. We were speaking specifically about you since everyone has different ears. The HE-400i's treble won't be found harsh by anyone I think, it's the closest HE-400 variant to neutral and pretty close to neutral in general. The sound stage is not good however.

Again the naming scheme is terrible, I have no idea what they were thinking. They shouldn't have discontinued the HE-400 in the first place since that headphone was beloved. Or better yet, they should have just given it the suspension headband and Focus pad treatment, and released it as the HE-400i. The HE-400S should be called HE-430 or something, and the HE-400i should be called HE-460 or better yet they shouldn't have released it at all and just kept the HE-500 around at $500-600.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nope. I did say that the HE-400's treble (not HE-400i) was probably too harsh for you. We were speaking specifically about you since everyone has different ears. The HE-400i's treble won't be found harsh by anyone I think, it's the closest HE-400 variant to neutral and pretty close to neutral in general. The sound stage is not good however.
> 
> Again the naming scheme is terrible, I have no idea what they were thinking. They shouldn't have discontinued the HE-400 in the first place since that headphone was beloved. Or better yet, they should have just given it the suspension headband and Focus pad treatment, and released it as the HE-400i. The HE-400S should be called HE-430 or something, and the HE-400i should be called HE-460 or better yet they shouldn't have released it at all and just kept the HE-500 around at $500-600.


ah I understand, thanks... soundstage is everything to me tho so I will pass. i do have the black hd 598s on sale for 94 bucks at amazon coming in the mail tho.... gonna send my beige ones back for a refund since i paid close to 140 for them less than 3 weeks ago... save me 50 bucks damn near... plus i like the black better, and it comes with a short cable


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i thought the he 400s was better than the i version? and its always at $299...


The HE-400i is superior to the HE-400, which is why a lot of people were confused as to why HiFiMAN did not also discount the HE-400s as well. Remember, the HE-400i was discounted to be the same price of the HE-400s. At the same price, there is absolutely no reason to buy the HE-400s over the HE-400i.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've read that it's the Denon D7000 brought back from the dead. If so it ought to be popular.


Oh you can't say things like that. If that's the case, I'm jumping on them the next time they go up. I was just upsetting myself last night at how expensive secondhand D7Ks go for.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh you can't say things like that. If that's the case, I'm jumping on them the next time they go up. I was just upsetting myself last night at how expensive secondhand D7Ks go for.


I read more about it and now it seems it probably isn't just a rebadged D7000, but closer to it than it is to the TH-600 and TH-900. It's certainly pretty though, that much can be certain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just placed an order for the TH-X00! Time to sell my K553 and return my HE-400i.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Sexy!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Listened to them two or three weeks ago at Massdrop's HQ in downtown San Francisco.

I think they're worth the $399. I've been recommending them to friends.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I read more about it and now it seems it probably isn't just a rebadged D7000, but closer to it than it is to the TH-600 and TH-900. It's certainly pretty though, that much can be certain.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just placed an order for the TH-X00! Time to sell my K553 and return my HE-400i.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Listened to them two or three weeks ago at Massdrop's HQ in downtown San Francisco.
> 
> I think they're worth the $399. I've been recommending them to friends.


Well...give us more details! Could you give us a tidbit of how they sound? What they're comparable to? It means a lot when I see you say it's worth the money







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Been busy at work, but that hadn't stopped me from adding another IEM to my collection, an Aurisonics ASG1+, replaced the ratty lookin' stock cable with my Effect Audio Thor silver cable....


Ordered and received a 4pin balanced XXL HiFiMan cable, took just over three weeks to get to me....

I can use the 4pin Balanced cable on these badboys....had my Denons modded with HiFiMan sockets.

Enjoying my HE500 with the balanced cable on my OPPO HA-1.....


My audio setup, I'd shifted my Oppo HA1 to the right but it's basically the same setup.....


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Listened to them two or three weeks ago at Massdrop's HQ in downtown San Francisco.
> 
> I think they're worth the $399. I've been recommending them to friends.


So how often do people give you dirty looks because of your source.


----------



## caenlen

What is the best Fiio amp/dac combo I can get to use with my hd 598s? I see most people on Amazon buy the Fiio E10 with it... on summer days I am outside in my backyard a lot reading, would like to have a nice portable dac/amp combo for it.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sexy!


Apprently the pads is what makes the treble less itchy.
So, buy TH-900 with these pads and u get TH-X00 on steroids?









Those earpads are too small for me unfortunaly... Well they are smaller then AH-D2000?


----------



## InsideJob

I just got these in today from the Black Friday deal. Upgrading from HD 518's










I just use this old thing to power them which it has more than enough of I'd say. Just takes up a lot of room.

I've been looking into options for replacing it and I'm surprised by the lack of affordable Amp/DAC units that take optical input. I bought one of these a couple weeks ago but it came in DOA so I just returned it for refund and decided to stick with the big beast for now.


----------



## taowulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> /ref=pe_386430_126088100_TE_item]these[/URL] a couple weeks ago but it came in DOA so I just returned it for refund and decided to stick with the big beast for now.


Modi 2 Uber, $149. USB, Toslink SPDIF and Coaxial SPDIF

http://schiit.com/products/modi-2

Granted, that is in American dollars, not those pretty Canadian ones.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Modi 2 Uber, $149. USB, Toslink SPDIF and Coaxial SPDIF
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
> 
> Granted, that is in American dollars, not those pretty Canadian ones.


That's a dac only though, he's going to need an amp too, which if you go with the Magni 2/Magni 2 Uber, comes in at 250-300USD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taowulf*
> 
> Modi 2 Uber, $149. USB, Toslink SPDIF and Coaxial SPDIF
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
> 
> Granted, that is in American dollars, not those pretty Canadian ones.


Canadian bills look like Euro bills which looks like something made by a primary school kid that the treasury left alone with the color assigning program.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Apprently the pads is what makes the treble less itchy.
> So, buy TH-900 with these pads and u get TH-X00 on steroids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those earpads are too small for me unfortunaly... Well they are smaller then AH-D2000?


I am sure there will be a whole market of 3rd party pads for this headphones. Just look at the TH and DX000 lines; so many options.


----------



## Aventadoor

They use the same housing so everything that fits Denon will fit these I believe.
However, in order to keep costs down, the pads are actually what reduces the itchy treble, so if you use different pads? Oh my...
Well... Nobody knows for certain yet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Canadian bills look like Euro bills which looks like something made by a primary school kid that the treasury left alone with the color assigning program.


I dunno, our money has a nice colour to it. US money is still all "ehhhh, green seems good enough"


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I just got these in today from the Black Friday deal. Upgrading from HD 518's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just use this old thing to power them which it has more than enough of I'd say. Just takes up a lot of room.
> 
> I've been looking into options for replacing it and I'm surprised by the lack of affordable Amp/DAC units that take optical input. I bought one of these a couple weeks ago but it came in DOA so I just returned it for refund and decided to stick with the big beast for now.


Nice find, and TBH, what you're using is probably better than what you were going to pick up. I'd say one of those FiiO E10k (the one that's a combo, I believe) would be a good option. That headphone should already be pretty decent out of a normal source, but will definitely get some benefit from amping.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Canadian bills look like Euro bills which looks like something made by a primary school kid that the treasury left alone with the color assigning program.




Our 20 has hollograms, a transparent part, and an ugly old lady on it and is almost impossible to counterfeit. It also has tactile braile for the blind.



Your 20 has like 2 colors on it, does not have an ugly old lady on it (-10 points) and is easy to counterfeit. Also blind people don't know it's a 20.

The only thing that's better about your 20 is that it's worth more than ours.

Also your Federal reserve is NOT federal and there IS no reserve.


----------



## Baasha

Just picked up a pair of AKG K712 Pro - is there a way to connect these headphones to the optical output on the back of the motherboard?

Also, how do the 712 Pro compare to the Sennheiser HD 700? I wanted a 2nd pair of headphones - it was between the HD700 or 712 Pro - decided to go w/ the latter since I have the HD800 already.

What do you guys think?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys I have 3 pair of headphones but dont know how to display them. Any advice?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Just picked up a pair of AKG K712 Pro - is there a way to connect these headphones to the optical output on the back of the motherboard?
> 
> Also, how do the 712 Pro compare to the Sennheiser HD 700? I wanted a 2nd pair of headphones - it was between the HD700 or 712 Pro - decided to go w/ the latter since I have the HD800 already.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Optical out is just a digital signal, so in short no. You will need a DAC (digital-to-audio converter) and an amp to go along. Quite mandatory for the AKG line. They will require a decent amount of power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Guys I have 3 pair of headphones but dont know how to display them. Any advice?


There's plenty of nifty headphone stands on Amazon and the like, but sometimes short TP holders look nice. They're usually pretty classy, too. You can also go the route of wall mounting each set. Or if you have the space, I think Sennheiser still makes those desk clamp headphone holders.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Optical out is just a digital signal, so in short no. You will need a DAC (digital-to-audio converter) and an amp to go along. Quite mandatory for the AKG line. They will require a decent amount of power.


Also mandatory for the HD 800 lol, as is a good amp. Why would you need a K712 or HD 700 when you have the HD 800 already? This is a scenario in which the HD 800 makes both of those totally irrelevant.


----------



## taowulf

Sorry for unleashing the monkey whackjobs with my offhand comment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> They use the same housing so everything that fits Denon will fit these I believe.
> However, in order to keep costs down, the pads are actually what reduces the itchy treble, so if you use different pads? Oh my...
> Well... Nobody knows for certain yet.


I wonder if the TH-X00 will reinvigorate an earpad rolling craze that the D2K's left off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, our money has a nice colour to it. US money is still all "ehhhh, green seems good enough"


Hey now... green is a very noble color! The design is a very minimalist and classical one.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also mandatory for the HD 800 lol, as is a good amp. Why would you need a K712 or HD 700 when you have the HD 800 already? This is a scenario in which the HD 800 makes both of those totally irrelevant.


Agreed, I have both the HD700 and HD800, the former sounds darker compared to the latter, losing to the HD800 in everything other than the bass. It has a more pronounced bass (even then, I guess it boils down to preference). The HD800 pawns the HD700 is just about everything, so money would be better spent on other cans......like a HE500 (or HE4, both of which I have). Or, perhaps a semi open can like a Denon AH-D2000 or D5000 or D7000.....nice V shape sound, thumping bass with great treble extension/energy.


----------



## Baasha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Optical out is just a digital signal, so in short no. You will need a DAC (digital-to-audio converter) and an amp to go along. Quite mandatory for the AKG line. They will require a decent amount of power.


I'm running the HD800 off of a Denon A/V receiver which is working well. There are plenty of optical outputs on the receiver so perhaps I can connect my 2nd rig's optical output to the receiver and plug the AKG to the Denon as well?

Not really looking to get a separate Amp/Dac right now. If I have to, what do you recommend for these cans?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also mandatory for the HD 800 lol, as is a good amp. Why would you need a K712 or HD 700 when you have the HD 800 already? This is a scenario in which the HD 800 makes both of those totally irrelevant.


HD800 is fantastic and I listen to music which is great - gaming on it is nice but I want a 'regular' set of cheap cans I can just toss about while gaming. Don't feel like doing that w/ my 800s lol..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Agreed, I have both the HD700 and HD800, the former sounds darker compared to the latter, losing to the HD800 in everything other than the bass. It has a more pronounced bass (even then, I guess it boils down to preference). The HD800 pawns the HD700 is just about everything, so money would be better spent on other cans......like a HE500 (or HE4, both of which I have). Or, perhaps a semi open can like a Denon AH-D2000 or D5000 or D7000.....nice V shape sound, thumping bass with great treble extension/energy.


I want a 2nd set of cans for my 2nd rig - just using some Sennheiser PC-350 (the mic is gone on that one) for that rig. So I decided to get a better headphones for the 2nd rig.

love the HD800 w/ my SieveKing stand:


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Not really looking to get a separate Amp/Dac right now. If I have to, what do you recommend for these cans?
> 
> HD800 is fantastic and I listen to music which is great - gaming on it is nice but I want a 'regular' set of cheap cans I can just toss about while gaming. Don't feel like doing that w/ my 800s lol..


I see. Something cheap for gaming... you won't do better than the AKG Q701 or K7xx. K7xx doesn't have the bumpy headband.

As for a separate DAC/amp for the HD 800, I really liked the Woo Audio WA22 + HD 800 in balanced configuration. Not sure if that's in your price range, and if so what that leaves for a DAC but the HD 800 deserves a very nice DAC.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The stand that came with my AKG K812 looks like a Sieveking stand, though some say it is but I doubt it. It is well made and of excellent quality is all I can say about it.....picture taken with my phone camera so it ain't the best.


IF you really wanna display your cans.....try this!

















You can buy practical and proper headphone 'holders' that can be clamped onto a desk or onto a vertical stand (like the hat stand that I'm using as a multiple headphone display stand. Note that this model clamps on to the vertical metal support of the hat stand.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The stand that came with my AKG K812 looks like a Sieveking stand, though some say it is but I doubt it. It is well made and of excellent quality is all I can say about it.....picture taken with my phone camera so it ain't the best.


How do you find the K812 compares to the HD 800?


----------



## MINE

Already have the AD700 is this worth upgrading to HD598 or save that money for a new graphic cards. I'm still on gtx 550ti 1gb =[.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Already have the AD700 is this worth upgrading to HD598 or save that money for a new graphic cards. I'm still on gtx 550ti 1gb =[.


What do you use it for? If just gaming, probably not...


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do you use it for? If just gaming, probably not...


Mostly gaming little music and gaming. So not worth it and save it for a gpu and soundcard (asus dg) or http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1448862632&sr=8-1&keywords=dac ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Optical out is just a digital signal, so in short no. You will need a DAC (digital-to-audio converter) and an amp to go along. Quite mandatory for the AKG line. They will require a decent amount of power.


I'll admit, my pair feels like they could get livelier with a better DAC/AMP pairing. My 18i20 is nice and all, but it's geared towards other things and will eventually be moved to another rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I wonder if the TH-X00 will reinvigorate an earpad rolling craze that the D2K's left off.
> Hey now... green is a very noble color! The design is a very minimalist and classical one.


Quite true. A rather noble colour. But colour of money isn't related to headphones, and I sure aren't going to talk about Razer headphones!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How do you find the K812 compares to the HD 800?


I'm curious as well, since I'm contemplating eventually picking up a pair of K812's.... And wait, do they ALL come with the headphone stand? That would be awesome.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm running the HD800 off of a Denon A/V receiver which is working well. There are plenty of optical outputs on the receiver so perhaps I can connect my 2nd rig's optical output to the receiver and plug the AKG to the Denon as well?


I can't speak for your Denon as I haven't used it however I found that I much preferred my Sennheiser HD 650s connected to the FiiO E10K DAC/amp than my Yahama RX-473 AVR. I found everything felt too 'crushed together' on the AVR compared to the FiiO. The AVR has done extremely well with the Paradigm speakers I have connected to it but for powering the headphones I found it a little wanting.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well...give us more details! Could you give us a tidbit of how they sound? What they're comparable to? It means a lot when I see you say it's worth the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, I was mostly there to hang out with folks from SBAF rather than listen to gear.









My cursory thoughts were that they were tonally much preferable to the TH-600 and TH-900; less scratchy in the treble and honky in the mids than either. They seemed like a more technically proficient improvement on a good pair of second-gen D5000s or even D7000s (and tonally were right between both).

I think they'll kill the market for the TH-600 and second-hand D5000 or D7000.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> I'm running the HD800 off of a Denon A/V receiver which is working well. There are plenty of optical outputs on the receiver so perhaps I can connect my 2nd rig's optical output to the receiver and plug the AKG to the Denon as well?
> 
> Not really looking to get a separate Amp/Dac right now. If I have to, what do you recommend for these cans?
> HD800 is fantastic and I listen to music which is great - gaming on it is nice but I want a 'regular' set of cheap cans I can just toss about while gaming. Don't feel like doing that w/ my 800s lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a 2nd set of cans for my 2nd rig - just using some Sennheiser PC-350 (the mic is gone on that one) for that rig. So I decided to get a better headphones for the 2nd rig.
> 
> love the HD800 w/ my SieveKing stand:


Ah, ok, it makes more sense now. The Denon would probably serve as a decent DAC should you decide to start a new upgrade path. It would most likely be very sufficient in the case you want to get an amp first. While I don't have a huge amount of experience with the HD800, I do know my favorite pairing I heard with them was the WA7 Fireflies. However, I wasn't a big overall fan of the HD800







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll admit, my pair feels like they could get livelier with a better DAC/AMP pairing. My 18i20 is nice and all, but it's geared towards other things and will eventually be moved to another rig.
> Quite true. A rather noble colour. But colour of money isn't related to headphones, and I sure aren't going to talk about Razer headphones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as well, since I'm contemplating eventually picking up a pair of K812's.... And wait, do they ALL come with the headphone stand? That would be awesome.


If any reference, I turn up the volume about 50% for the Q701 on my Asgard 2 on high gain. And that's coming out of my Bifrost Uber. The HD650 have a sweet stop somewhere between 30-50%. I could see the Q701 responding well to EQ and specifically well to a warm amp or really good tube amp. Tjj's custom tube amp comes to mind







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I could see the Q701 responding well to EQ and specifically well to a warm amp or really good tube amp.


I gave my computer's EQ a slight bass-emphasis and dialed back the 10k range (Q701s have a bit of a spike there for my ears, YMMV) and pump the result through my Torpedo parafeed tube amp. These cans are amazing when you give them a bunch of power and some slight EQ massaging!









I always tell people who complain about bass that it's not a case of the Q701s not doing bass, they just wont do it on their own. Feed them some solid low frequencies and they'll punch nicely, however.


----------



## THEStorm

I recently got a few new audio related things but the most notable being a Sennheiser HD600 and have been really enjoying them, will probably be putting my HE-400's up for sale soon! Very comfortable and easy headphone to listen to. After I sell my HE-400's I will probably be looking into a Bottlehead Crack for the HD600's!

Also got a Sennheiser Amperior and the seller tossed in a Fiio E10 and E11 too, Amperiors and E10 will make for a nice new work setup.


----------



## pez

For some reason the EQ decided to work this time in the Realtek software. It goes from 8k to 16k, but yeah, there's a frequency right above 8K somewhere that gets peaky and really 'staaaaahp' on certain songs.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I recently got a few new audio related things but the most notable being a Sennheiser HD600 and have been really enjoying them, will probably be putting my HE-400's up for sale soon! Very comfortable and easy headphone to listen to. After I sell my HE-400's I will probably be looking into a Bottlehead Crack for the HD600's!
> 
> Also got a Sennheiser Amperior and the seller tossed in a Fiio E10 and E11 too, Amperiors and E10 will make for a nice new work setup.


HD 600 better then HE-400? I was looking to get HE-400s as a step up from HD 598.


----------



## pez

They're two totally different beasts. I wish I could say I've heard the HD598, but I haven't and couldn't give an accurate comparison of it to anything. The Hifiman line in general is more focused for bass. The HD600 is somewhat neutral. It's got a decent bass, very nice mids, and highs that start to roll off a bit in the upper end. It's more of a user preference, honestly.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They're two totally different beasts. I wish I could say I've heard the HD598, but I haven't and couldn't give an accurate comparison of it to anything. The Hifiman line in general is more focused for bass. The HD600 is somewhat neutral. It's got a decent bass, very nice mids, and highs that start to roll off a bit in the upper end. It's more of a user preference, honestly.


I want to have a pair of every headphone that is very good at a specific thing without having headphones that sound very similar. How much do HF go used?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I want to have a pair of every headphone that is very good at a specific thing without having headphones that sound very similar. How much do HF go used?


That's a great idea! Variety is the spice of life after all. In that case you might want to own both the HD 600 (good for more neutral listening like pez said) and the HE-400 (boosted bass and treble, supposedly amazing bass but I have no experience with it). So the HE-400 isn't exactly a step up since it's so much different than the HD 598. The HD 600 might be a more natural step-up.

By "HF" do you mean a used HE-400? $250 seems to be a common price for it.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's a great idea! Variety is the spice of life after all. In that case you might want to own both the HD 600 (good for more neutral listening like pez said) and the HE-400 (boosted bass and treble, supposedly amazing bass but I have no experience with it). So the HE-400 isn't exactly a step up since it's so much different than the HD 598. The HD 600 might be a more natural step-up.
> 
> By "HF" do you mean a used HE-400? $250 seems to be a common price for it.


Yeah. That does not seem bad at all.


----------



## MINE

Was wondering what would be better fiio e10k or asus dg xonar sound card. Mostly for cs and league of legends and some music/movies. Any thoughts or feedback on both? It will be paired with my AD700


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I want to have a pair of every headphone that is very good at a specific thing without having headphones that sound very similar. How much do HF go used?


I caught the bug too. I just went after headphones I wanted though. I bought all these in under 6 months. I have AKG M220, AKG K553, AKG 7XX, Sennheiser HD 598 SE, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 LE, and the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. Well the AKG M220 and the AKG K553 are the wife's.

OK I'm the market for some amps. I was thinking about the Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber for myself. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?

For the wife (AKG M220, AKG K553) what USB DAC/AMP should I get her? I'm looking to spend no more than a 100$. I had my eye on the Micca OriGen. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I caught the bug too. I just went after headphones I wanted though. I bought all these in under 6 months. I have AKG M220, AKG K553, AKG 7XX, Sennheiser HD 598 SE, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 LE, and the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. Well the AKG M220 and the AKG K553 are the wife's.
> 
> OK I'm the market for some amps. I was thinking about the Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber for myself. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?
> 
> For the wife (AKG M220, AKG K553) what USB DAC/AMP should I get her? I'm looking to spend no more than a 100$. I had my eye on the Micca OriGen. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?


Which did you like the most? I am using my shiny new HD 598's black SE I got in the mail today, I love the 598... never upgrading, downgrading, I found my king.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If any reference, I turn up the volume about 50% for the Q701 on my Asgard 2 on high gain. And that's coming out of my Bifrost Uber. The HD650 have a sweet stop somewhere between 30-50%. I could see the Q701 responding well to EQ and specifically well to a warm amp or really good tube amp. Tjj's custom tube amp comes to mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ahhhh, good to know. I usually make it to about 10:00 or 10:30 with my K712's and the 18i20, but it all depends on what I'm listening to. Next time for audio though I'm getting a unit designed to be on the desk, instead of a rack, but in all fairness when I first got it I had 32U of rack space built into my desk...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I caught the bug too.


I had also caught the bug, but after owning merely three headphones at the same time I decided I'd prefer to stick to one, barring special circumstances like the Sony MDR-R10.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> Was wondering what would be better fiio e10k or asus dg xonar sound card. Mostly for cs and league of legends and some music/movies. Any thoughts or feedback on both? It will be paired with my AD700


I have used both and I prefer the Fiio e10k honestly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I want to have a pair of every headphone that is very good at a specific thing without having headphones that sound very similar. How much do HF go used?


Yeah, that's not a bad idea







. I'm using the HD650 exclusively for music as an all-rounder, but I quickly found the Q701 to be very nice for certain genres, so I feel the 'itch' coming back to me. If I had the right tube amp, I'd definitely rebuy the HD600. Tjj had a HD600 and a tube amp that sounded _stellar_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I caught the bug too. I just went after headphones I wanted though. I bought all these in under 6 months. I have AKG M220, AKG K553, AKG 7XX, Sennheiser HD 598 SE, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250 LE, and the Audio Technica ATH-AD900X. Well the AKG M220 and the AKG K553 are the wife's.
> 
> OK I'm the market for some amps. I was thinking about the Schiit Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber for myself. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?
> 
> For the wife (AKG M220, AKG K553) what USB DAC/AMP should I get her? I'm looking to spend no more than a 100$. I had my eye on the Micca OriGen. What are thoughts for these headphones? Anything else for that price range?


Schiit M&M2 Uber stack should suit you for pretty much anything outside of those super power hungry Orthos. It would be a very good and versatile first step.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhh, good to know. I usually make it to about 10:00 or 10:30 with my K712's and the 18i20, but it all depends on what I'm listening to. Next time for audio though I'm getting a unit designed to be on the desk, instead of a rack, but in all fairness when I first got it I had 32U of rack space built into my desk...


Yeah, I found myself turning it down due to that 8-10K frequency peak it hits. It INSTANTLY reminded me of the Grados I had before. Come to think of it, I'd say you could characterize the Grado SR325i as a Q701 with a (slightly) better bass and narrow sound stage. This itch is getting strong







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I cannot wait until I get my TH-X00. Will probably write up a quick comparison between TH-X00, Audeze LCD-2 v2.2, and AKG K553.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I cannot wait until I get my TH-X00. Will probably write up a quick comparison between TH-X00, Audeze LCD-2 v2.2, and AKG K553.


Try and throw some comparison to the HD650. I know it'll be from memory, but I still would like that if possible







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Try and throw some comparison to the HD650. I know it'll be from memory, but I still would like that if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will definitely try, though it has been over a year or so, so I am not confident in what I still remember from the HD650, especially since it was using different amps at the time. I do have a Lyr 2 though, just different tubes.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Tjj had a HD600 and a tube amp that sounded _stellar_.


You've hinted at @Tjj226 Angel's HD600/tube amp combination a few times now and now I'm really interested to know what the amplifier was








.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You've hinted at @Tjj226 Angel's HD600/tube amp combination a few times now and now I'm really interested to know what the amplifier was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I believe it is a custom tube amp, in which case there would not be a brand/model.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just got a pair for Sony XB950BT. Bass is pretty nice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You've hinted at @Tjj226 Angel's HD600/tube amp combination a few times now and now I'm really interested to know what the amplifier was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a custom amp that I believe his friend and him both worked on. I know it was a prototype, and it wasn't 'pretty', but boy was it the best sounding tube amp I heard that day. And that was after hearing some pretty high-end stuff. That's the day I learned that while Tjj's advice is pretty blunt, and can come off condescending sometimes, but he knows his stuff







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Just got a pair for Sony XB950BT. Bass is pretty nice.


Yeah, I almost picked up an XB500 some time back when I first heard it. Some seriously nice bass. It was a mini-DT770, IMO. Just a bit more impact, but at the cost of bloated and innacurate bass (moreso than the DT770).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I found myself turning it down due to that 8-10K frequency peak it hits. It INSTANTLY reminded me of the Grados I had before. Come to think of it, I'd say you could characterize the Grado SR325i as a Q701 with a (slightly) better bass and narrow sound stage. This itch is getting strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All this talk of itch reminds me that I've been seriously contemplating the idea of bringing a tube amp into my place.... Once I get my new desk and all that. I'm just somewhat worried that I'd wind up totally forgetting to shut it off when I walk away for work, or errands, and whatnot.

For some reason, I can readily wrap my head around the idea of picking up a Parasound Zdac2, or the Oppo HA-1, but anytime tubes come up I always seem to get slightly squeamish about it despite a massive curiosity. And liking the idea of a nice massive Mjolnir2/Gungnir combination on the desk.....


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a custom amp that I believe his friend and him both worked on. I know it was a prototype, and it wasn't 'pretty', but boy was it the best sounding tube amp I heard that day. And that was after hearing some pretty high-end stuff. That's the day I learned that while Tjj's advice is pretty blunt, and can come off condescending sometimes, but he knows his stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, I almost picked up an XB500 some time back when I first heard it. Some seriously nice bass. It was a mini-DT770, IMO. Just a bit more impact, but at the cost of bloated and innacurate bass (moreso than the DT770).


Had the XB500. Seriously apart from good Bass, good price they where super light and comfortable. I gave them to my cousin and never got them back lol.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of itch reminds me that I've been seriously contemplating the idea of bringing a tube amp into my place.... Once I get my new desk and all that. I'm just somewhat worried that I'd wind up totally forgetting to shut it off when I walk away for work, or errands, and whatnot.
> 
> For some reason, I can readily wrap my head around the idea of picking up a Parasound Zdac2, or the Oppo HA-1, but anytime tubes come up I always seem to get slightly squeamish about it despite a massive curiosity. And liking the idea of a nice massive Mjolnir2/Gungnir combination on the desk.....


Not sure if this applies to all tube amps but I know the Valhalla got hot. Very, _very_ hot!

I use 'got' in the past-tense because my Valhalla died about a week ago and is in with a local repairer to see if it can be brought back to life







.

The night it stopped working I probably could've cooked eggs on the top plate quite easily.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So i have Audioengine D1. This one has DAC and build in Amp. What would be a upgrade path for me. I think the DAC does not need to be better but the amp can. Is there a way to bypass the pre build amp?


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Which did you like the most? I am using my shiny new HD 598's black SE I got in the mail today, I love the 598... never upgrading, downgrading, I found my king.


It's hard to say. The DT990s need a amp and are way too quite on my PC. The HD 598 SE sounded really good the few minutes I tried them out. Told the wife I needed to test and make sure worked before she wrapped them up for x-miss







. The AD900X were my 1st and they sound is good, but when it comes to gaming these are 2nd to none. The 3D positional audio is insane. I don't know what it is but I can just tell where things are in FPSs more than anything I've ever herd, even over my Psyko 5.1s(junk). So far with no amp, well a built in one that's a junk the the K7XX are the best. But, it is really too early to tell.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So i have Audioengine D1. This one has DAC and build in Amp. What would be a upgrade path for me. I think the DAC does not need to be better but the amp can. Is there a way to bypass the pre build amp?


An O2 amp or Magni 2 possibly.

Just connect the new amp to the RCA out on the back and you're golden.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> An O2 amp or Magni 2 possibly.
> 
> Just connect the new amp to the RCA out on the back and you're golden.


What if i want to try the world of tube amps or is it not worth it?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What if i want to try the world of tube amps or is it not worth it?


The question "are tubes worth it" is probably the most subjective topic in the audio world, but the cost of entry is largely the same. The Schiit Vali and LittleDot Mk1+ are in the same price bracket as the O2 and Magni 2.

If you're just curious and not ready to get serious into it, I'd say the Vali. It's tubes aren't removable (Schiit will replace them for $20 if they go bad, which isn't overly likely to happen for a few years unless you play football with the thing), so you won't fall down the rabbit hole of tube rolling, saving your wallet a few bucks.









Otherwise the LittleDot is pretty legendary for being a great starter tube amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Schiit also has the LISST. Someone brought them to the Massdrop meet with their Gumby.

Even solid state tubes run shockingly hot.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Schiit also has the LISST. Someone brought them to the Massdrop meet with their Gumby.
> 
> Even solid state tubes run shockingly hot.


True, but the LISST tubes only work with the Lyr and Mjolnir, which are $450 and $850. A wee bit above the $140 Vali or LittleDot


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this talk of itch reminds me that I've been seriously contemplating the idea of bringing a tube amp into my place.... Once I get my new desk and all that. I'm just somewhat worried that I'd wind up totally forgetting to shut it off when I walk away for work, or errands, and whatnot.
> 
> For some reason, I can readily wrap my head around the idea of picking up a Parasound Zdac2, or the Oppo HA-1, but anytime tubes come up I always seem to get slightly squeamish about it despite a massive curiosity. And liking the idea of a nice massive Mjolnir2/Gungnir combination on the desk.....


I do this quite a bit with my SS setup. I usually turn it off when I'm gone for extended periods of time (longer than a workday), but it is connected to my UPS, so it's pretty solidly protected. They definitely get warm, but they're off to themselves and that's an ok thing for their placement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Had the XB500. Seriously apart from good Bass, good price they where super light and comfortable. I gave them to my cousin and never got them back lol.


Yep. I specifically remember them being cushy, light, and a bassheads dream. They even managed to put out some OK mids. If you liked those, I think you'd appreciate the DT770, should you ever decide to buy or try them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So i have Audioengine D1. This one has DAC and build in Amp. What would be a upgrade path for me. I think the DAC does not need to be better but the amp can. Is there a way to bypass the pre build amp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What if i want to try the world of tube amps or is it not worth it?


The DAC could be upgraded eventually, but you are correct to assume the amp is a more worthwhile upgrade for now. Depending on your budget, I'd suggest SS over tubes. Unless you want to invest a decent amount into a decent tube amp, I'd say SS has more 'bang for your buck' in the <$300 range. Unless there's another tube amp out there that I'm not thinking of. I've yet to hear the Schiit Vali, but I have seen mixed things on how 'tubey' it really is, since it's a hybrid. My bro is getting one for Xmas, so I'll have to try my HD650 and Q701 on it then.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> It's hard to say. The DT990s need a amp and are way too quite on my PC. The HD 598 SE sounded really good the few minutes I tried them out. Told the wife I needed to test and make sure worked before she wrapped them up for x-miss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The AD900X were my 1st and they sound is good, but when it comes to gaming these are 2nd to none. The 3D positional audio is insane. I don't know what it is but I can just tell where things are in FPSs more than anything I've ever herd, even over my Psyko 5.1s(junk). So far with no amp, well a built in one that's a junk the the K7XX are the best. But, it is really too early to tell.


I have had the AD900x before but I ended up ebaying them, the soundstage and imaging were nice, but they lacked in those fields as well, like the preciseness of my 598 just seems better in gaming, and when watching a netflix movie or show, I def understand the term hi fi for the first time in my life, it really sounds like you are in the audience and the people are talking into those furry mics, like there is a certain authenticity to the sound. I am keeping my 598 black edition forever, can't believe I nabbed them for 94 bucks. I went to Sennheisers website and verified their authenticity as well, very awesome Sennheiser does this.


----------



## Speedster159

What do you guys think of the Chord Mojo?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Chord Mojo?


I'm skeptical about anything (especially high end audio parts) that catches on so quickly, so it's good that you asked. I have zero experience though with Chord though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Schiit also has the LISST. Someone brought them to the Massdrop meet with their Gumby.
> 
> Even solid state tubes run shockingly hot.


Yeah, the option for those sure makes it tempting to go with those particular amps, because you can get a few choices right out of the box.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I do this quite a bit with my SS setup. I usually turn it off when I'm gone for extended periods of time (longer than a workday), but it is connected to my UPS, so it's pretty solidly protected. They definitely get warm, but they're off to themselves and that's an ok thing for their placement.


In all honesty, when I get my new desk I'm pretty certain the thought of having to turn my audio gear on and off won't phase me. I'm lucky that my current one runs rather cool, but it's also designed to be stuffed into a tight rack box and toured with if need be, so such gear tends to be designed slightly differently than a dedicated headphone amp designed to go on your desk.


----------



## DBEAU

Hey all. Picked up some ath-M50x's as a closed back alternative for more public consumption lets say. I'm noticing a fairly distinct difference in the output of either side. For example, I'm getting more vocals out of the right channel. Is this a soundstage thing? Am I spoiled by my HD558's?

My Sennhesier's in comparison seem very well balanced left to right as if I'm "there" while these make it obvious there are two different channels.

Also, these ear pads suck. Any quick mods I can do to soften them a bit? Hopping on a plane Friday, don't have enough time to order velour


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Hey all. Picked up some ath-M50x's as a closed back alternative for more public consumption lets say. I'm noticing a fairly distinct difference in the output of either side. For example, I'm getting more vocals out of the right channel. Is this a soundstage thing? Am I spoiled by my HD558's?
> 
> My Sennhesier's in comparison seem very well balanced left to right as if I'm "there" while these make it obvious there are two different channels.
> 
> Also, these ear pads suck. Any quick mods I can do to soften them a bit? Hopping on a plane Friday, don't have enough time to order velour


Channel imbalance I'd think. Deserves an RMA. I've listened to the M50X a few times and didn't notice that.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Channel imbalance I'd think. Deserves an RMA. I've listened to the M50X a few times and didn't notice that.


I think you may be right. Plugged them into my receiver and have been playing with channel levels and it seems of I raise the left side a bit it balances out. Really pisses me off because like I said I got these for a trip I'm taking in 2 days. No time for replacement.

However, it just occurred to me that I possibly took some damage to my left hearing side not long ago which might be throwing me off. Idk, my head gets in a funny place sometimes.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The DAC could be upgraded eventually, but you are correct to assume the amp is a more worthwhile upgrade for now. Depending on your budget, I'd suggest SS over tubes. Unless you want to invest a decent amount into a decent tube amp, I'd say SS has more 'bang for your buck' in the <$300 range. Unless there's another tube amp out there that I'm not thinking of. I've yet to hear the Schiit Vali, but I have seen mixed things on how 'tubey' it really is, since it's a hybrid. My bro is getting one for Xmas, so I'll have to try my HD650 and Q701 on it then.


If you can find a used Antique Sound Lab MG Head OTL Mark 3, it will probably be $200-250 and a great contender vs. solid state in the price range.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> If you can find a used Antique Sound Lab MG Head OTL Mark 3, it will probably be $200-250 and a great contender vs. solid state in the price range.


That's a really low price for what's normally a $600 amp that lets you choose between OTC and OTL mode. If I were buying an amp in that price range, and found such a deal, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Wait what...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252184433358?rmvSB=true

That's an $1100 amp (different than the one we were just talking about). Buy it now for $450, starting bid $299. Someone bid on that thing!


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have used both and I prefer the Fiio e10k honestly.


thank you for the respond, anybody else can let me know your opinion on best dac or soundcard under 100$ ?


----------



## rathborne

Can't really offer much of a comparison with other DACs but I can say that the FiiO E10K is a nice, versatile little combo that can power the HD650s well and have absolutely no regrets for the $100AUD I payed for it.

In fact, I'm looking forward to getting a Bifrost for the HD650s at home so I can get the FiiO set up on my Mac at work as the noise from the onboard sound is now starting to irritate me







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeup.

Most audio gear has pretty poor resale value unless you buy really popular stuff like schiit or woo audio.

A lot of people just are not interested in stuff they do not know about.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm skeptical about anything (especially high end audio parts) that catches on so quickly, so it's good that you asked. I have zero experience though with Chord though.
> 
> How do you find the K812 compares to the HD 800?


Yep, sounds like a hype thing more than anything else. Anyway, since I've gotten my home desktop setups, haven't really looked into DAC's and such. Might even sell off my Fiio X3 II since I'd be getting either a Sony Z5 Premium or LG V10, both of which are capable of native DSD playback (from what I've gathered, using a mobile version of the ESS 9018 chip).

As for the HD800 vs K812 soundwise, I can only opine based on my somewhat shoddy hearing and personal preference. The K812 is very detailed sounding, with good treble extension, mildly forward mids and somewhat polite bass (similar to the HD800). I enjoy it very much actually, I think of the K812 as a somewhat smaller soundstage HD800, while the latter excels at orchestral pieces, the K812 is better at pieces that don't require that famous HD800 soundstage........like Jazz where the HD800 seems to disperse the instruments and sound, making the song sound less engaging. The K812 makes the same pieces sound more intimate, yet not losing out on resolve/detail. Some have said that the K812 has a somewhat peaky high, like the HD800, but I don't hear it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think you may be right. Plugged them into my receiver and have been playing with channel levels and it seems of I raise the left side a bit it balances out. Really pisses me off because like I said I got these for a trip I'm taking in 2 days. No time for replacement.
> 
> However, it just occurred to me that I possibly took some damage to my left hearing side not long ago which might be throwing me off. Idk, my head gets in a funny place sometimes.


Have you tried your Senn HD558? If you don't hear an imbalance, then it'd likely be the ATH-M50X that's faulty, hence a good case for RMA.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Can't really offer much of a comparison with other DACs but I can say that the FiiO E10K is a nice, versatile little combo that can power the HD650s well and have absolutely no regrets for the $100AUD I payed for it.
> 
> In fact, I'm looking forward to getting a Bifrost for the HD650s at home so I can get the FiiO set up on my Mac at work as the noise from the onboard sound is now starting to irritate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QLPJM/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00A2QLPJM&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20&linkId=E2T5QHXJ4Y3BP7PK heard that SMSL SD793II is a lot better vs the fioo10k ? any opinion on this?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QLPJM/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00A2QLPJM&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20&linkId=E2T5QHXJ4Y3BP7PK heard that SMSL SD793II is a lot better vs the fioo10k ? any opinion on this?


I ordered one of those and it was DOA. I'd like to know if it's worth re-ordering in the future.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> As for the HD800 vs K812 soundwise, I can only opine based on my somewhat shoddy hearing and personal preference. The K812 is very detailed sounding, with good treble extension, mildly forward mids and somewhat polite bass (similar to the HD800). I enjoy it very much actually, I think of the K812 as a somewhat smaller soundstage HD800, while the latter excels at orchestral pieces, the K812 is better at pieces that don't require that famous HD800 soundstage........like Jazz where the HD800 seems to disperse the instruments and sound, making the song sound less engaging. The K812 makes the same pieces sound more intimate, yet not losing out on resolve/detail. Some have said that the K812 has a somewhat peaky high, like the HD800, but I don't hear it.


Thanks, those are two headphones I'd like to own side by side. The K812 is one of few modern flagships I have no experience with. Speaking of which, Massdrop is giving one away in a thread on Head-Fi (see their front page).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Can't really offer much of a comparison with other DACs but I can say that the FiiO E10K is a nice, versatile little combo that can power the HD650s well and have absolutely no regrets for the $100AUD I payed for it.
> 
> In fact, I'm looking forward to getting a Bifrost for the HD650s at home so I can get the FiiO set up on my Mac at work as the noise from the onboard sound is now starting to irritate me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think you'll enjoy the Bifrost very much. I myself am pretty eager to eventually look for another amp







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MINE*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QLPJM/ref=as_li_qf_sp_asin_il_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=B00A2QLPJM&linkCode=as2&tag=wwwpuresimula-20&linkId=E2T5QHXJ4Y3BP7PK heard that SMSL SD793II is a lot better vs the fioo10k ? any opinion on this?


SMSL make great amps and DACs. I wouldn't say it's better than the E10K, probably on par.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I ordered one of those and it was DOA. I'd like to know if it's worth re-ordering in the future.


Yeah, they have great design but pretty poor QC, as a lot of other Chinese companies. For example, the SMSL Q5 speaker amp had huge problems to begin with, it suffered from dropped channels, remote glitches, no volume memory, and odd tone controls. With the V2 version though it has become a fantastic buy as the issues have been fixed.


----------



## THEStorm

I have a bottlehead crack with speedball on the way to use with my HD600, excited to hear the difference compared to my O2.

It needs a couple repairs but since my background is electronics engineering I think I should be able to handle it.


----------



## pez

That's exciting! I still don't have the guts to take on that project







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's exciting! I still don't have the guts to take on that project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The Bottlehead Crack looks really, really simple and the instructions are supposedly good. With that being said, I would expect this to be several leagues above the Crack + Speedball.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/252184433358?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Bottlehead Crack looks really, really simple and the instructions are supposedly good. With that being said, I would expect this to be several leagues above the Crack + Speedball.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/252184433358?rmvSB=true&rmvSB=true


For me the buy it now price on that would be more than double what I paid for the crack w/Speedball I have coming.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> For me the buy it now price on that would be more than double what I paid for the crack w/Speedball I have coming.


In that case, you found a winner it sounds like. However, the linked amp hits way above what it's priced at in that link according to a few members here







.

I wish I could justify it, but between replacing my axle a couple times in my car, and apparently not being able to have any good luck with GPUs lately, I am trying to keep some cash on reserve for either situation going awry again







.


----------



## Valkayria

What headphones do you guys recommend for gaming for $80 and below? My Logitech G430 headphones just aren't cutting it anymore.


----------



## pez

if you need a headset for under that price, I highly recommend the HyperX Cloud Core's. They're not boomy like most cheap headsets and has a decent soundstage for being a closed, stereo headset. Worth a shot if you have a GameStop with them in stock nearby. If you're just looking for headphones, however, the HD558 should be around that price or slightly higher if you want to look out for a deal.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> What headphones do you guys recommend for gaming for $80 and below? My Logitech G430 headphones just aren't cutting it anymore.


I've read a few really good reviews about the Philips SHP9500 last I cheacked they were $80, but they're $95 today.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I've read a few really good reviews about the Philips SHP9500 last I cheacked they were $80, but they're $95 today.


Yeah lots of people swear by that headphone when it comes to < $100.

I'm having a difficult decision choosing my next headphone as well. Stax SR-L700 vs SR-007A, and I'll be using a KGSS amp (not just immediately but for the foreseeable future). I've heard neither of these headphones although I have listened to the SR-007Mk1 late version with the HeadAmp BHSE. I think I'd prefer the tonality of the L700, but the SR-007 should still be more transparent, more detailed, and more open even on the KGSS based on consistent listening impressions I've read. Plus the L700 is a few hundred bucks cheaper... tough call, although if I find a good deal on a good condition SR-007Mk1 then I'm taking it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I've read a few really good reviews about the Philips SHP9500 last I cheacked they were $80, but they're $95 today.


You can often find them at under $60 multiple times a year. Just a few weeks ago in fact, they were being sold at $59.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

For gaming really the best dead is BF HD 598. It is worth waiting 1 year for them.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For gaming really the best dead is BF HD 598. It is worth waiting 1 year for them.


AKG Q701. Bro, do you even soundstage?









Although the HD598 is best if you don't have a high-quality sound card with the oomph for higher impedance phones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm having a difficult decision choosing my next headphone as well. Stax SR-L700 vs SR-007A


We're pinching pennies and nitpicking on Fords and Toyotas, and here boredgunner is all "This is quite the conundrum, shall I purchase the Bentley or the Rolls Royce next?"


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> For gaming really the best dead is BF HD 598. It is worth waiting 1 year for them.


The 598 is a great all-rounder, but if you're buying for the sole purpose of gaming, the Q/K701 sound stage is just not topped in the price range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> AKG Q701. Bro, do you even soundstage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the HD598 is best if you don't have a high-quality sound card with the oomph for higher impedance phones.
> We're pinching pennies and nitpicking on Fords and Toyotas, and here boredgunner is all "This is quite the conundrum, shall I purchase the Bentley or the Rolls Royce next?"


Looool. Yeah, the next time I have $5k in disposable funds, it's going towards a house or a car.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 598 is a great all-rounder, but if you're buying for the sole purpose of gaming, the Q/K701 sound stage is just not topped in the price range.
> Looool. Yeah, the next time I have $5k in disposable funds, it's going towards a house or a car.


Wait you can get K701 for $95?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait you can get K701 for $95?


Not the K701, but you can get the Q701 for ~$150 which puts it on par with the HD598. Both (Q701/HD598) occasionally see sales that dip them towards ~$100 too.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Not the K701, but you can get the Q701 for ~$150 which puts it on par with the HD598. Both (Q701/HD598) occasionally see sales that dip them towards ~$100 too.


Difference between Q and K?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Difference between Q and K?


Very little. The Q has a marginally smaller soundstage, but noticeably more low end. The K701 is one of the soundstage kings this side of electrostatics but is well known for being light in the bass department.

I'd put their similarity at over 90%, you really have to listen to them back-to-back to pick up on the differences.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Got my tracking for my TH-X00!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Wait you can get K701 for $95?


Sorry, I should have clarified. I'm not sure what MSRP or going price is, but Amazon just had a lightning deal similar to the HD598SE where they lowered it to $130. I had a gift card and some change, so I came out paying around $113 for tax with it. I'm a bit of a bargain/deal shopper







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Got my tracking for my TH-X00!


My body is ready for the headphones, for you.


----------



## Blze001

Creative sucks. The X-Fi I ordered two weeks ago got lost before it even left the facility, and the replacement that's supposed to arrive tomorrow still doesn't have a tracking number.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 598 is a great all-rounder, but if you're buying for the sole purpose of gaming, the Q/K701 sound stage is just not topped in the price range.
> Looool. Yeah, the next time I have $5k in disposable funds, it's going towards a house or a car.


Woah! I'm not spending anywhere near $5k. Smart shopping and all that. Also I agree about AKG sound stage, I'll probably keep my K7xx for gaming.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm having a difficult decision choosing my next headphone as well. Stax SR-L700 vs SR-007A, and I'll be using a KGSS amp (not just immediately but for the foreseeable future). *I've heard neither of these headphones* although I have listened to the SR-007Mk1 late version with the HeadAmp BHSE. I think I'd prefer the tonality of the L700, but the SR-007 should still be more transparent, more detailed, and more open even on the KGSS based on consistent listening impressions I've read. Plus the L700 is a few hundred bucks cheaper... tough call, although if I find a good deal on a good condition SR-007Mk1 then I'm taking it.


You should.

Funnily enough the SR-007s are notorious for _not_ impressing at meets due to their "boring" tonality. The SR-007 is a flavor most owners grow to appreciate deeply through ownership rather than trial.

You can also try to snag a used SRM-717 for significantly cheaper than a KGSS and end up with mostly the same end result. I believe the only place the Stax deviates from the KGSS is in the power supply.

I'm awfully close to pulling the trigger on a BHSE.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You should.
> 
> Funnily enough the SR-007s are notorious for _not_ impressing at meets due to their "boring" tonality. The SR-007 is a flavor most owners grow to appreciate deeply through ownership rather than trial.
> 
> You can also try to snag a used SRM-717 for significantly cheaper than a KGSS and end up with mostly the same end result. I believe the only place the Stax deviates from the KGSS is in the power supply.
> 
> I'm awfully close to pulling the trigger on a BHSE.


I got myself a KGSS that was upgraded by spritzer for $725, couldn't pass that up. I did listen to the SR-007Mk1 late edition with the BHSE, and it impressed me enough to be the second best headphone I've ever listened to, with the first being the SR-009. I can see it being boring for some though, it's not an "exciting" headphone at all.

From what I've read the SR-007A uses the same drivers and diaphragms, but has different pads which sit differently as well as a bass port which results in boosted mid-bass and thicker sound. I've also read about people sealing up this port and making it sound more like the Mk1 late edition, but this is also said to introduce the infamous Stax fart. Honestly I'm leaning toward the SR-L700 right now.

I hear there is only one more batch of the BHSE after this, so it seems like a do or die. I say go for it. Although the SR-Omega is said to have somewhat forward treble, and the BHSE is slightly bright on top of that. I wager most would prefer the KGSSHV Carbon for the SR-Omega, and if you went this route you'd save $2k in the process.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Got my tracking for my TH-X00!


Are those good?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are those good?


I'm sure he'll tell us soon, although based on what people are saying it's somewhere between the Denon D7000 and Fostex TH-600.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm sure he'll tell us soon, although based on what people are saying it's somewhere between the Denon D7000 and Fostex TH-600.


But they are half the cost.


----------



## MINE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I ordered one of those and it was DOA. I'd like to know if it's worth re-ordering in the future.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> SMSL make great amps and DACs. I wouldn't say it's better than the E10K, probably on par.
> 
> Yeah, they have great design but pretty poor QC, as a lot of other Chinese companies. For example, the SMSL Q5 speaker amp had huge problems to begin with, it suffered from dropped channels, remote glitches, no volume memory, and odd tone controls. With the V2 version though it has become a fantastic buy as the issues have been fixed.


Thank you for responding , i will read some more reviews and see which opinion is better for myself. If anyone have any other thoughts please let me know.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Woah! I'm not spending anywhere near $5k. Smart shopping and all that. Also I agree about AKG sound stage, I'll probably keep my K7xx for gaming.


It was just an example







.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Just received my TH X00 in the mail last night, havent done much with them other than some light gaming. Impressions so far suggest these are very impressive cans. Where as I can honestly say a MSRP of 1k would be considered high they were a steal for 400 usd.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Are those good?


Early impressions from other reviewers suggest they are worth far more than the $400 asking price, which in the audio world is very rare. Musically, it is supposed to be much more neutral in comparison to Fostex's typical offerings. Once I get it on Friday, I will let you guys know my initial thoughts and impressions for portability and with proper amping from my Soloist.


----------



## pez

Pretty excited to hear those impressions







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Me too!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

My TH-X00s will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> My TH-X00s will arrive tomorrow!


Lucky, mine won't get here until Friday.


----------



## Blze001

Hopefully Massdrop and their special edition collaborations don't go anywhere, I got about a year before my truck is paid off. I'll finally get to step up to y'alls level when that happens.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just ordered some Amperax Bugle Boys with D-Getter's from 1957. Will have to shop around now for some Golden Globes with halo getter's now from the 60's as well as some Green Hornets for additional tube rolling run!


----------



## silvrr

New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2

http://schiit.com/products/vali-2


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali-2


That's adorable


----------



## boredgunner

Vali has a real tube now? Interesting.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali-2


On the one hand, the rollable tube is awesome. On the other hand, it's $50 more.

Also I wonder why they went with the 6BZ7, I thought the 12AU7 was the darling of the single-tube world.

EDIT: Thinking about it, it's probably because the Lyr and Mjolnir use the same tube, huh?


----------



## hanzy

I saw the TH-X00 drop at lunch(when it was still active) and there were still at least 500 drop slots still available, so I says to myself _eh, I'll do it first thing when I get home_. Sure enough GONE.
I am really curious to hear impressions from you guys, and hopefully they will drop again like their K7XX, of which I also have a pair.
I have never owned Denon/Fostex cans, are they better with tube or SS?

Unrelated:
Ever since the site GUI overhaul my login info never seems to be remembered, any idea how to fix this?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> On the one hand, the rollable tube is awesome. On the other hand, it's $50 more.
> 
> Also I wonder why they went with the 6BZ7, I thought the 12AU7 was the darling of the single-tube world.
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about it, it's probably because the Lyr and Mjolnir use the same tube, huh?


From Jason Stoddard on head-fi:
Quote:


> So we moved on again, looking at different tubes (12AU7, etc) that worked well at low volts and had 12V heaters. I didn't like the performance of those tubes, and their new-production nature meant those tubes would be costly.


http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/9000#post_12153256


----------



## Blze001

Aaah, okay, makes sense. I guess the 12AU7 is popular more for it's low voltage requirements than it's suitability as a solo tube.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I picked up my TH-X00 today from UPS. Here are my initial impressions after about an hour using them.

*Visual Inspection*
- I know this was focused on keeping costs down to give as good a value for the actual headphones as possible, but jeez Fostex/Massdrop, could you have packaged it in a worse box? Even $50 headphones have better packaging.
- Mahogany cups are beautiful. They do not have the same intricate wood grain patterns of say the rosewood on the LCD-2 or zebra wood on the LCD-3, but the way the cups change colors based on lightning is pretty mesmerizing
- The stupidly long cable (3 meters) and 1/4 termination are questionable decisions for headphones designed to be readily driven by portable devices and the adapter they included I would not advise using on the go (will go more into this later)
- The cable, despite being crazy long, looks to be very good quality. It is thick and protected by tightly knit black sleeve material. If only it was about 2-3 feet shorter and was detachable, but I understand wanting to keep costs down
- The adapter they included fits directly over the 1/4" jack and seems to be of good quality, but I would not advise using it as it would put a lot of stress on a 1/8 jack IMO and I have concerns about damages if something were to hit it
- It comes with a very thin "travelling" pouch, which IMO could use substantially more padding before I would consider using it to carry around these headphones out and about. I will have to find a hard case to store these headphones in
- Much has been made about the protein leather pads, but I find them comfortable on my ears. I don't know how they will fair when my ears heat up after hours of listening, but I like how comfortable they are so far, much better than K553.

*Audio Impressions:*
- The bass is definitely the strong point of these headphones and a basshead will definitely like them. Given that the bass was toned down from the TH-600 and TH-900 headphones, it scares me a bit thinking how much bass there was
- The sub-bass is muddy in comparison to my LCD-2, though I have a feeling it will open up with burn-in. This causes the low end to lose a bit of its layered texture for some songs when compared to planar headphones like the LCD-2.
- To clarify, when I say a tad muddy, I mean sounds that normally are complemented by layers of sub bass seem more singular, like it is a single thump rather than a thump with textured vibrations. It is kind of hard to explain.
- The trebles are definitely rolled off compared to the modded D2K I had as well as in comparison to my K553's. In comparison with the LCD-2 and what I still remember of the HD650, it is definitely still more "peaky" however
- The midrange is definitely present and rather full bodied, though not as lush as the LCD-2. Amy's voice sounded very full and wonderful over the the guitar and low hitting drums in Haunted and the guitar is handled very well



Spoiler: Warning: Large pictures!


----------



## boredgunner

I would have expected strongly recessed mids. Interesting...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I would have expected strongly recessed mids. Interesting...


Fostex purposely tamed the trebles, reigned in the bass a bit, and brought forth the midrange based on selected community feedback in regards to the TH-600 and 900 offerings. Compared to the usual Fostex TH-series flavor, these are considered to be more "neutral" I am not sure if it's due to the flattened treble or pads, but the mdirange is definitely there and quite full actually!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dam that cable is a bit much.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

For $400 though, these headphones are amazing value. Very rarely are audio equipment actually worth their asking price, but these definitely are.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For $400 though, these headphones are amazing value. Very rarely are audio equipment actually worth their asking price, but these definitely are.


Sub 150$ always are. High end are not.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Sub 150$ always are. High end are not.


That's what I meant. It really makes me respect what Massdrop and Fostex did here. Time to sell my modded K553's now!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's what I meant. It really makes me respect what Massdrop and Fostex did here. Time to sell my modded K553's now!


I see you are selling you old headphones. So I was wondering you I or anyone else buy high end headphones what happens to the sub 100-200 pairs I already own? Do you just sell them? Are they just there as a collection?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali-2


It's Soooo cute!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I see you are selling you old headphones. So I was wondering you I or anyone else buy high end headphones what happens to the sub 100-200 pairs I already own? Do you just sell them? Are they just there as a collection?


If it's under $100, I usually give it away either to a family member or on OCN as a freebie. If it's between $100-200, I will usually give them to a family member or sell them if it's worth the trouble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's Soooo cute!


That's what I was thinking when I saw it, but I couldn't figure a manly way to say that.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's what I was thinking when I saw it, but I couldn't figure a manly way to say that.


Yeaaaah, I don't mind doing the whole "omg it's cute" thing, even though I'm a guy







i'm seriously tempted to get one as my first foray into tubes, given that a even with all the options and a Modi2 Uber we're talking cheaper than just the Lyr2...

Now if only the darn things came in black, but I suppose I could live with silver.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Soooo cute!
Click to expand...

Must resist... Can't resist...

Looks like it's gonna be an amp on my watch list. Already got an Aune T1 Mk.2 though, do I want to color my sound even more?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New tube amp from Schiit...Vali 2
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/vali-2


While generally I'm excited about this, we just bought one for my brother as a Xmas present. What a TERRIBLE time to release a product when we've been trying to get ahead of the Xmas shopping to make sure we get our stuff on time. /endrant
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So I picked up my TH-X00 today from UPS. Here are my initial impressions after about an hour using them.
> 
> *Visual Inspection*
> - I know this was focused on keeping costs down to give as good a value for the actual headphones as possible, but jeez Fostex/Massdrop, could you have packaged it in a worse box? Even $50 headphones have better packaging.
> - Mahogany cups are beautiful. They do not have the same intricate wood grain patterns of say the rosewood on the LCD-2 or zebra wood on the LCD-3, but the way the cups change colors based on lightning is pretty mesmerizing
> - The stupidly long cable (3 meters) and 1/4 termination are questionable decisions for headphones designed to be readily driven by portable devices and the adapter they included I would not advise using on the go (will go more into this later)
> - The cable, despite being crazy long, looks to be very good quality. It is thick and protected by tightly knit black sleeve material. If only it was about 2-3 feet shorter and was detachable, but I understand wanting to keep costs down
> - The adapter they included fits directly over the 1/4" jack and seems to be of good quality, but I would not advise using it as it would put a lot of stress on a 1/8 jack IMO and I have concerns about damages if something were to hit it
> - It comes with a very thin "travelling" pouch, which IMO could use substantially more padding before I would consider using it to carry around these headphones out and about. I will have to find a hard case to store these headphones in
> - Much has been made about the protein leather pads, but I find them comfortable on my ears. I don't know how they will fair when my ears heat up after hours of listening, but I like how comfortable they are so far, much better than K553.
> 
> *Audio Impressions:*
> - The bass is definitely the strong point of these headphones and a basshead will definitely like them. Given that the bass was toned down from the TH-600 and TH-900 headphones, it scares me a bit thinking how much bass there was
> - The sub-bass is muddy in comparison to my LCD-2, though I have a feeling it will open up with burn-in. This causes the low end to lose a bit of its layered texture for some songs when compared to planar headphones like the LCD-2.
> - To clarify, when I say a tad muddy, I mean sounds that normally are complemented by layers of sub bass seem more singular, like it is a single thump rather than a thump with textured vibrations. It is kind of hard to explain.
> - The trebles are definitely rolled off compared to the modded D2K I had as well as in comparison to my K553's. In comparison with the LCD-2 and what I still remember of the HD650, it is definitely still more "peaky" however
> - The midrange is definitely present and rather full bodied, though not as lush as the LCD-2. Amy's voice sounded very full and wonderful over the the guitar and low hitting drums in Haunted and the guitar is handled very well
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Large pictures!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fostex purposely tamed the trebles, reigned in the bass a bit, and brought forth the midrange based on selected community feedback in regards to the TH-600 and 900 offerings. Compared to the usual Fostex TH-series flavor, these are considered to be more "neutral" I am not sure if it's due to the flattened treble or pads, but the mdirange is definitely there and quite full actually!


Thanks for posting the impressions







. The TL;DR description kinda make it sound like they have a similar frequency response (although more bass) as the HD650. Bass with extension, while retaining good mids and highs that roll off before they get peaky. I'm def. curious to hear them now.


----------



## MocoIMO

DT 990 Premiums are $239.99 on amazon currently. Total steal for me because I am on budget & upgrading from my M50X's


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MocoIMO*
> 
> DT 990 Premiums are $239.99 on amazon currently. Total steal for me because I am on budget & upgrading from my M50X's


Isn't that just the regular price?


----------



## MocoIMO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Isn't that just the regular price?


I'm used to newegg having them at $299 so it could be possible


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I too am loving my TH-X00s.







Works well directly from the X1, and only a bit better through my H10 or Magni/Modi stack.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Why are there no good headphone cases like the Pelican without having to pick apart foam?


----------



## caenlen

philips x2 on sale for 199.99

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00O2Y2MZG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## DiaSin

Just entered the club. I struck gold at a secondhand shop. I went in to make a layaway payment on a bluetooth speaker, decided to look around a bit. I came out with a pair of Shure SRH-440s for just under 25 bucks, original box and all.

They sound amazing, far better than anything I have owned before.. but.. the only problem is that the earcups on it are so thin that the speaker touches my ear directly, so I can't use them for very long. Does anyone know if these are any good, and if they would fit? http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Replacement-Memory-Foam-Earpads/dp/B00MFDT894


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Just entered the club. I struck gold at a secondhand shop. I went in to make a layaway payment on a bluetooth speaker, decided to look around a bit. I came out with a pair of Shure SRH-440s for just under 25 bucks, original box and all.
> 
> They sound amazing, far better than anything I have owned before.. but.. the only problem is that the earcups on it are so thin that the speaker touches my ear directly, so I can't use them for very long. Does anyone know if these are any good, and if they would fit? http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Replacement-Memory-Foam-Earpads/dp/B00MFDT894


I'm 90% certain the foam cups for the higher end models work (SRH-940, I believe) and they're not expensive either. My biggest qualm with them is the headband. It's very thinly lined with 'cushion' and then goes to plastic. The Q701 'bumpy' headband is a pillow in comparison. However, that was a good find. The pair I have don't see any real use, but I've put them on and have always appreciated their sound.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Just entered the club. I struck gold at a secondhand shop. I went in to make a layaway payment on a bluetooth speaker, decided to look around a bit. I came out with a pair of Shure SRH-440s for just under 25 bucks, original box and all.
> 
> They sound amazing, far better than anything I have owned before.. but.. the only problem is that the earcups on it are so thin that the speaker touches my ear directly, so I can't use them for very long. Does anyone know if these are any good, and if they would fit? http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Replacement-Memory-Foam-Earpads/dp/B00MFDT894


The HM5 pads work just fine with the SRH440, so will SRH840 pads which are the other common pad replacement. I use the HM5 pads on a different pair of headphones, but they're comfortable and well made.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Feels like between the HM5 and Alpha pads, 99% of the headphones on the market is covered for aftermarket pad solutions.










Speaking of headphones, some pictures of the crappy packaging the TH-X00 came in!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am seriously considering selling my DAC-ITx and Soloist to get a Grace m9XX next time it rolls around.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Feels like between the HM5 and Alpha pads, 99% of the headphones on the market is covered for aftermarket pad solutions.


Yeah, and that 1% includes my K550s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Yeah, and that 1% includes my K550s.


Some headphones just aren't created equally.


----------



## caenlen

which is better for imaging in gaming, like hearing footsteps behind you in fps games?

philips x2/27 vs hd 598

im trying to decide if i should cancel my order for the x2 or not before they ship... only 199 i got them on sale... and i can still mail the 598 back for a refund


----------



## Woundingchaney

I'm not sure what your budget is, but the Ath AD900x are perhaps the best all around headphones I have used for gaming.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I'm not sure what your budget is, but the Ath AD900x are perhaps the best all around headphones I have used for gaming.


I have owned those before, the imaging was great for gaming, but the accuracy of the imaging was not as good as my 598.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> which is better for imaging in gaming, like hearing footsteps behind you in fps games?
> 
> philips x2/27 vs hd 598
> 
> im trying to decide if i should cancel my order for the x2 or not before they ship... only 199 i got them on sale... and i can still mail the 598 back for a refund


Since the HD 598 is one of the only headphones you really like, and since you went through a bunch of headphones before you landed with the HD 598, you should probably keep it.


----------



## Tacoboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> which is better for imaging in gaming, like hearing footsteps behind you in fps games?
> 
> philips x2/27 vs hd 598
> 
> im trying to decide if i should cancel my order for the x2 or not before they ship... only 199 i got them on sale... and i can still mail the 598 back for a refund


I'm going to guess you would like the over all sound quality of the Philips, over the Sennheiser.
So at least for music, you would prefer the Philips.

Not sure about FPS gaming with the Philips, they might be great for FPS, just do not know.

Check over at Head-fi.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/723025/philips-fidelio-x2


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Since the HD 598 is one of the only headphones you really like, and since you went through a bunch of headphones before you landed with the HD 598, you should probably keep it.


I will keep it, I am going to get both I think. then whichever one I don't like, sell. give it a few months trying both off and on,


----------



## pez

You could also try out Razer Surround to compensate for the rest







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So after a few days of listening to the TH-X00, I am thoroughly impressed. These are incredibly fun headphones to listen to and the bass can appease most if not all true bassheads. Everyone that has listened to mine have also been impressed as well. These are truly great value at $400 new IMO. The downsides to these cans are:

- Obnoxiously long cable
- Cable is not detachable
- Gap between cups and ring is not lacquered
- Eggshell leather pads get hot
- Pads may be uncomfortable for bigger ears
- Headband padding is lousy
- Only comes with traveling case

That said, I can't be too picky about the cons as they were required to squeeze headphones with this level of SQ out the door at $400 a pop, which IMO makes it the best value for "closed" headphones, really any headphones, under $500.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So after a few days of listening to the TH-X00, I am thoroughly impressed. These are incredibly fun headphones to listen to and the bass can appease most if not all true bassheads. Everyone that has listened to mine have also been impressed as well. These are truly great value at $400 new IMO. The downsides to these cans are:
> 
> - Obnoxiously long cable
> - Cable is not detachable
> - Gap between cups and ring is not lacquered
> - Eggshell leather pads get hot
> - Pads may be uncomfortable for bigger ears
> - Headband padding is lousy
> - Only comes with traveling case
> 
> That said, I can't be too picky about the cons as they were required to squeeze headphones with this level of SQ out the door at $400 a pop, which IMO makes it the best value for "closed" headphones, really any headphones, under $500.


Been thoroughly impressed with mine since they arrived. Though I will say I love the cable length and I like the headband. I agree it would have been nice to see a detachable cable. I would also like to see an open version in development.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ehh they leak so much sound in and out they may as well be open.







These headphones are basically semi-open in case anyone is wondering.


----------



## silvrr

Picked up a pair of ZMF's Master Model (Modded T50rp). Zach has done some interesting stuff to these and they sound great. No idea what is done on the inside of the cup but just the ear side of the baffle has some interesting mods that I haven't seen before.

If anyone is intrested in a pair of Fostex T50rps or a set of lambskin pads let me know.


----------



## caenlen

My Philips X2/27 just shipped... watched some more reviews on youtube... I have yet to come across someone who doesn't hump the wall at the love of these cans... I suspect, my HD598 will get refunded for these bad boys, but time will tell.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My Philips X2/27 just shipped... watched some more reviews on youtube... I have yet to come across someone who doesn't hump the wall at the love of these cans... I suspect, my HD598 will get refunded for these bad boys, but time will tell.


Yeah when it comes to X2 vs Sennheiser comparisons, it's usually the HD 600 that it's being compared to. Tyll from Innerfidelity found the X2 to be better than the HD 600 in almost every way for example (but this is of course subjective).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah when it comes to X2 vs Sennheiser comparisons, it's usually the HD 600 that it's being compared to. Tyll from Innerfidelity found the X2 to be better than the HD 600 in almost every way for example (but this is of course subjective).


I have seen reviews saying it ties the Oppo P1... and rivals the HD 800... probably not a super professional review source on those, but hey the ear likes what the ear likes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have seen reviews saying it ties the Oppo P1... and rivals the HD 800... probably not a super professional review source on those, but hey the ear likes what the ear likes.


That is probably the worst comparison ever. That is not even an apples to orange comparison, that is like a apples to diesel fuel comparison.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is probably the worst comparison ever. That is not even an apples to orange comparison, that is like a apples to diesel fuel comparison.


I don't consider myself an audiophile so no reason to make fun of me. I read it here.

http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/audio-visual/hi-fi-and-audio/headphones/philips-fidelio-x2-1281316/review
Quote:


> Perhaps on sheer sound quality they're a notch off the likes of the top Oppo or Sennheiser offerings. But the fact that you'd be saving vast amounts of cash by opting for the Philips is just a no brainer.
> 
> My out-and-out favourite headphones are still probably the PM-1 but the X2's are a close second - they're more comfortable to wear for long periods, easier to keep on your head, far, far cheaper... and they look better too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't consider myself an audiophile so no reason to make fun of me. I read it here.
> 
> http://www.techradar.com/us/reviews/audio-visual/hi-fi-and-audio/headphones/philips-fidelio-x2-1281316/review


No no. Not making fun of you at all. In fact I am not making fun of anyone.

I am stating a fact that the people who originally made the comparison (tech radar) should never speak of audio ever again.

And now that I have read what tech radar wrote, I am pretty sure they are complete idiots who should be voted of the tech island so to speak.


----------



## SeekerZA

Which would be the better between the hifiman he 400s and the X2?

I can't seem to narrow down to a specific one between those 2


----------



## SeekerZA

Which would be the better between the hifiman he 400s and the X2?

I can't seem to narrow down to a specific one between those 2


----------



## Aventadoor

HE400s is planar, but as I understand they dont actually have that famous planar bass.
They are kinda bass "shy". But you still get that planar clarity.
Its a tough choice, u have to demo them both


----------



## SeekerZA

Interesting, where i stay there's no actual audio store with any good headphones to listen to. ( I really wish there was, i would demo everything







) so i'm going by reviews and users input mainly.

I read up on the Focus mod as well as the grill mode for the he400s which apparently makes quite a big difference. How ever i'm still stuck thinking which one to get.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Interesting, where i stay there's no actual audio store with any good headphones to listen to. ( I really wish there was, i would demo everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so i'm going by reviews and users input mainly.
> 
> I read up on the Focus mod as well as the grill mode for the he400s which apparently makes quite a big difference. How ever i'm still stuck thinking which one to get.


caenlen had the HE-400S and has an X2 on the way, if you want to wait for his impressions.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Man... I am really considering selling my Soloist and DAC-ITx and buying the Grace m9xx next time it comes up.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Man... I am really considering selling my Soloist and DAC-ITx and buying the Grace m9xx next time it comes up.


Why? The Soloist is probably a much better amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Toss both and get a b-stock Peachtree or W4S combo unit instead.

I listened to the m9xx a while ago and wanted to throw it in the garbage. It wasn't mine to throw away though.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Which would be the better between the hifiman he 400s and the X2?
> 
> I can't seem to narrow down to a specific one between those 2


HE-400S is better than the X2. Sennheiser HD600 is also really good. I think the HE-400S has tighter bass and better imaging but the HD600 is slightly more detailed overall. If you get the HE-400S then the Focus Pads will significantly improve the bass so I strongly recommend them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> HE400s is planar, but as I understand they dont actually have that famous planar bass.
> They are kinda bass "shy". But you still get that planar clarity.
> Its a tough choice, u have to demo them both


The bass rolls off on the HE-400S at 100Hz with the standard pads but will start rolling off at 50Hz with the Focus Pads. HE-400i has gone on sale for $299 a lot recently and that is a better headphone though has a bit too much treble. HE-400S has a better frequency response but has bass roll off that the HE-400i doesn't.

/r/Headphones on Reddit has a purchase advice thread everyday that gets 100+ comments. If anyone is looking for purchase advice that is a really good place.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> Interesting, where i stay there's no actual audio store with any good headphones to listen to. ( I really wish there was, i would demo everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so i'm going by reviews and users input mainly.
> 
> I read up on the Focus mod as well as the grill mode for the he400s which apparently makes quite a big difference. How ever i'm still stuck thinking which one to get.


the He-400s are wonderful, I find the HD 598 accuracy of pinpointing footsteps in fps games better though, so if gaming is important to you, hd 598 is the winner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> HE-400S is better than the X2. Sennheiser HD600 is also really good. I think the HE-400S has tighter bass and better imaging but the HD600 is slightly more detailed overall. If you get the HE-400S then the Focus Pads will significantly improve the bass so I strongly recommend them.
> 
> The bass rolls off on the HE-400S at 100Hz with the standard pads but will start rolling off at 50Hz with the Focus Pads. HE-400i has gone on sale for $299 a lot recently and that is a better headphone though has a bit too much treble. HE-400S has a better frequency response but has bass roll off that the HE-400i doesn't.
> 
> /r/Headphones on Reddit has a purchase advice thread everyday that gets 100+ comments. If anyone is looking for purchase advice that is a really good place.


he-400s is better for music and movies, I will agree to this. for competitive FPS gaming, my hd 598 kicks its butt all over the place. the x2 should be here soon, and I am hoping I can see the X2 kicks butt in all 3 categories for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why? The Soloist is probably a much better amp.


Size, portability, and potentially better synergy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Toss both and get a b-stock Peachtree or W4S combo unit instead.
> 
> I listened to the m9xx a while ago and wanted to throw it in the garbage. It wasn't mine to throw away though.


Link?


----------



## caenlen

edit: nm noob question.

edit 2: real question, which wins this price point battle for best headphones if your main music genre is metal:

LCD2 vs. HE-6, I am just curious, I have no intention of buying, lol


----------



## SeekerZA

i will definitely get me the focus pads if i were to get the HE-400s. My main uses will be for music and gaming.

Which is the better for gaming between the DT990 Premium 250 and the HD 598? And how does the DT990 Premium hold up these days?

Thanks for all the info







Great thread!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> i will definitely get me the focus pads if i were to get the HE-400s. My main uses will be for music and gaming.
> 
> Which is the better for gaming between the DT990 Premium 250 and the HD 598? And how does the DT990 Premium hold up these days?
> 
> Thanks for all the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread!


I'm not ana udiophile, but I have read several places all planar magnetic headphones, this includes high end and he-400s have a smaller soundstage and imaging than their same pricepoint competition. Planar Magnetic is not for hardcore gaming 24/7 competitive FPS.

Never tried the DT 990 Premium, I am sure they are quite nice though. It's a shame you didn't grab the X2's on Amazon's lightning sale a few days ago. $199.99 for those was a steal in everything I have read so far... can't wait to see which I like better... I'll try to write my first "audiohpile" review, but make it blunt and not use words the average joe won't know. That might appeal to some who avoid this thread, lol


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> edit: nm noob question.
> 
> edit 2: real question, which wins this price point battle for best headphones if your main music genre is metal:
> 
> LCD2 vs. HE-6, I am just curious, I have no intention of buying, lol


Having owned the LCD-2, 3 and X, the HE-6 is the better headphone once you get Audeze pads on them and have a proper amp.
They sound more open, more clear and somewhat more dynamic.
Audeze do emphasize bass more, but HE-6 hits just as hard with proper amplification.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SeekerZA*
> 
> i will definitely get me the focus pads if i were to get the HE-400s. My main uses will be for music and gaming.
> 
> Which is the better for gaming between the DT990 Premium 250 and the HD 598? And how does the DT990 Premium hold up these days?
> 
> Thanks for all the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great thread!


DT 990 is a horrible treble cannon.

HE-400S do image better than the HD600. Soundstage (pan width) is massively overrated for gaming and especially if using virtual surround sound.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-open

Get the 558 not the 598. The 598 is not worth the extra money and sounds nearly identical to the 558. If you get the 558 then do the foam mod.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> DT 990 is a horrible treble cannon.
> 
> HE-400S do image better than the HD600. Soundstage (pan width) is massively overrated for gaming and especially if using virtual surround sound.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-open
> 
> Get the 558 not the 598. The 598 is not worth the extra money and sounds nearly identical to the 558. If you get the 558 then do the foam mod.


First, the 558 doesn't do or need a foam mod, it's the 555 that you're talking about. Second, I do agree that the 598 is not leaps and bounds better than the 558. Personally, if you can get the 518 it's even better price wise (though there have been a few sales in Amazon where the 558 was cheaper), since all 3 sound identical according to measurements, though the 518 has better (marginal) bass.

As for the HD600 not having better imaging than the 400s, I think you mis-understand imaging in the first place. No way does the 400s beat the HD600 in imaging. Imaging is the sense that a voice or instrument is in a particular place in the room. The 400s does not place instruments as well as the HD600 when amped properly. You may have used the HD600 when it wasn't amped properly. The 400s has similar measurements as the HD600 but it doesn't beat it out specially when powered properly. I have the HD600, HE400i, X2s, HD518 (for gaming), Momentum and had the 400s but sold it after comparing it to the 400i.

Planar magnetic headphones do not do imaging better than dynamic headphones since most of their sound signature has a close in sound and feel to them (smaller soundstage and music is in your head) versus being completely spaced out.


----------



## Dreyka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> First, the 558 doesn't do or need a foam mod, it's the 555 that you're talking about. Second, I do agree that the 598 is not leaps and bounds better than the 558. Personally, if you can get the 518 it's even better price wise (though there have been a few sales in Amazon where the 558 was cheaper), since all 3 sound identical according to measurements, though the 518 has better (marginal) bass.
> 
> As for the HD600 not having better imaging than the 400s, I think you mis-understand imaging in the first place. No way does the 400s beat the HD600 in imaging. Imaging is the sense that a voice or instrument is in a particular place in the room. The 400s does not place instruments as well as the HD600 when amped properly. You may have used the HD600 when it wasn't amped properly. The 400s has similar measurements as the HD600 but it doesn't beat it out specially when powered properly. I have the HD600, HE400i, X2s, HD518 (for gaming), Momentum and had the 400s but sold it after comparing it to the 400i.
> 
> Planar magnetic headphones do not do imaging better than dynamic headphones since most of their sound signature has a close in sound and feel to them (smaller soundstage and music is in your head) versus being completely spaced out.







I disagree on the Sennheiser HD600 imaging better and the drivers aren't angled. Tyll at Innerfidelity disagrees as well.

"Powered properly". Trust me I'm definitely powering them properly.

You are mistaking imaging for soundstage. Imaging is the clarity of where something is in space and soundstage is generally how wide things pan. Moving the driver further from the ear will increasing soundstage but it won't improve imaging. IEMs like the Etymotic HF5 and ER-PT image very well. Soundstage is really overrated in headphones because headphones have a warped stage that sounds nothing like a stereo speaker setup. For gaming imaging is usually more important if using virtual surround sound and width is important if you aren't using virtual surround sound. The only way to localize sound without virtual surround sound is trying to figure out where something is based upon how the sound pans left to right.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> You are mistaking imaging for soundstage. Imaging is the clarity of where something is in space and soundstage is generally how wide things pan. Moving the driver further from the ear will increasing soundstage but it won't improve imaging. IEMs like the Etymotic HF5 and ER-PT image very well. Soundstage is really overrated in headphones because headphones have a warped stage that sounds nothing like a stereo speaker setup. For gaming imaging is usually more important if using virtual surround sound and width is important if you aren't using virtual surround sound. The only way to localize sound without virtual surround sound is trying to figure out where something is based upon how the sound pans left to right.


And to add to this, there are planars with large sound stages by headphone standards and very good imaging. The HiFiMan HE1000 and Abyss AB-1266 have an even more three dimensional sound stage than the Sennheiser HD 800 in my opinion (perhaps not as wide at least for the HE1000), and they image just about as good as the HD 800 which is a huge statement.

Keeping within a reasonable budget, the HE-560 also has a very large sound stage and good imaging (I've read the imaging is near the HD 800 when modded). The HE-6 is no slouch in the sound stage department either and has great imaging.


----------



## Aventadoor

Audeze with fazor has great imaging. It layers the sound very 3d.
HE-6 have decent imaging, which improves with Audeze pads.
I believe most people would prefer the Audeze imaging actually.
But I found the Audeze with fazor to get a sharper treble unofortunaly.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreyka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on the Sennheiser HD600 imaging better and the drivers aren't angled. Tyll at Innerfidelity disagrees as well.
> 
> "Powered properly". Trust me I'm definitely powering them properly.
> 
> You are mistaking imaging for soundstage. Imaging is the clarity of where something is in space and soundstage is generally how wide things pan. Moving the driver further from the ear will increasing soundstage but it won't improve imaging. IEMs like the Etymotic HF5 and ER-PT image very well. Soundstage is really overrated in headphones because headphones have a warped stage that sounds nothing like a stereo speaker setup. For gaming imaging is usually more important if using virtual surround sound and width is important if you aren't using virtual surround sound. The only way to localize sound without virtual surround sound is trying to figure out where something is based upon how the sound pans left to right.


First time I've seen that 558 mod, any measurements to back up their claim that bass is indeed boosted? I'd believe that sound stage would be better since removing the damping would make it sound more open!

What tube amp are you using / or used with the HD600? Have you done an A / B test?

As for my definition of soundstage I said - Imaging is the sense that a voice or instrument is in a particular place in the room - so maybe you misread that. It practically mirrors when you said where something is in space...


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And to add to this, there are planars with large sound stages by headphone standards and very good imaging. The HiFiMan HE1000 and Abyss AB-1266 have an even more three dimensional sound stage than the Sennheiser HD 800 in my opinion (perhaps not as wide at least for the HE1000), and they image just about as good as the HD 800 which is a huge statement.
> 
> Keeping within a reasonable budget, the HE-560 also has a very large sound stage and good imaging (I've read the imaging is near the HD 800 when modded). The HE-6 is no slouch in the sound stage department either and has great imaging.


I should have said generally speaking dynamic headphones image better than planars. Most of what you mentioned are just a handful compared to a more dynamic headphones with good imaging.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Audeze with fazor has great imaging. It layers the sound very 3d.
> HE-6 have decent imaging, which improves with Audeze pads.
> I believe most people would prefer the Audeze imaging actually.
> But I found the Audeze with fazor to get a sharper treble unofortunaly.


Sharper treble than the HE-6? Doesn't the HE-6 have a much higher treble response overall? I actually found the HE-6's imaging (with stock pads) to be much better than that of the LCD-3F and LCD-X, listening to them all side by side on an amp that doesn't even fully do the HE-6 justice (GS-X Mk2).


----------



## Aventadoor

Sry I ment modified HE-6.
HE-6 with Audeze pads has less sharpness in the treble than LCD-3F.
I',m very bad at describing sound, but Audeze has a way of layering the music.
Its like... Vocals are here, guitars are there, drums are there etc. . HE-6 is more blended to me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Sry I ment modified HE-6.
> HE-6 with Audeze pads has less sharpness in the treble than LCD-3F.
> I',m very bad at describing sound, but Audeze has a way of layering the music.
> Its like... Vocals are here, guitars are there, drums are there etc. . HE-6 is more blended to me.


I really need to try the HE-6 with Audeze pads. I'll probably get an HE-6 eventually as well as a mid-fi power amp (maybe the amp camp amp kit) and grill mod it, fuzzor mod it, and get Audeze vegan pads, although first I'm completing my Stax setup.


----------



## Aventadoor

Fuzzor is pretty useless, if u ask me, unless you do it extremly perfect.
Not to mention I feel like it looses some clarity. Ohhgourami's mod, which is Audeze pads with felt inside is much better and less time consuming.
HE-6 with FirstWatt is the most smooth and lush headphone setup ive ever heard, it was magical at times.
So imo, if you can get a used pair of HE-6 with a good enough speaker amp, u have a setup you can really enjoy for awhile!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Fuzzor is pretty useless, if u ask me, unless you do it extremly perfect.
> Not to mention I feel like it looses some clarity. Ohhgourami's mod, which is Audeze pads with felt inside is much better and less time consuming.
> HE-6 with FirstWatt is the most smooth and lush headphone setup ive ever heard, it was magical at times.
> So imo, if you can get a used pair of HE-6 with a good enough speaker amp, u have a setup you can really enjoy for awhile!


Yeah I don't think I'd do a perfect job with the fuzzor mod, I'm not very precise. Modding the pads sounds much easier, thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I hate the cable on the TH-X00 so much. Just ordered a cable wrap. Once I have time, I am sending this off to someone to make the cable detachable and cut off about 2ft of it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> First, the 558 doesn't do or need a foam mod, it's the 555 that you're talking about. Second, I do agree that the 598 is not leaps and bounds better than the 558. Personally, if you can get the 518 it's even better price wise (though there have been a few sales in Amazon where the 558 was cheaper), since all 3 sound identical according to measurements, though the 518 has better (marginal) bass.
> 
> As for the HD600 not having better imaging than the 400s, I think you mis-understand imaging in the first place. No way does the 400s beat the HD600 in imaging. Imaging is the sense that a voice or instrument is in a particular place in the room. The 400s does not place instruments as well as the HD600 when amped properly. You may have used the HD600 when it wasn't amped properly. The 400s has similar measurements as the HD600 but it doesn't beat it out specially when powered properly. I have the HD600, HE400i, X2s, HD518 (for gaming), Momentum and had the 400s but sold it after comparing it to the 400i.
> 
> Planar magnetic headphones do not do imaging better than dynamic headphones since most of their sound signature has a close in sound and feel to them (smaller soundstage and music is in your head) versus being completely spaced out.


you prefer the hd 518 for gaming over the hd600... and the x2... i'm sorry that just confuses the hell out of me.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you prefer the hd 518 for gaming over the hd600... and the x2... i'm sorry that just confuses the hell out of me.


I use the X2 and HD600 for music and movies since I didn't want to place a mount on the grills of both cans for the Antlion. Also, I bought the HD518 before I bought the 2 and placed the antlion mount on the side. It's good enough for gaming for me so I didn't bother using anything else.

Priorities man you may prioritize games but I don't, I love my music more and prefer to have better cans for them. Anyway the Senn Zero headset is a recolored HD518 (even the grills are almost the same) with a mic on it and it's pretty good.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I hate the cable on the TH-X00 so much. Just ordered a cable wrap. Once I have time, I am sending this off to someone to make the cable detachable and cut off about 2ft of it.


It might not be as pretty, but you could just put a female 3.5mm or mini-xlr jack an inch or 2 away from the headphones on the existing cable.
Should be easy enough to do yourself if you have a soldering iron.

A little like the Fidelio L1's.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I use the X2 and HD600 for music and movies since I didn't want to place a mount on the grills of both cans for the Antlion. Also, I bought the HD518 before I bought the 2 and placed the antlion mount on the side. It's good enough for gaming for me so I didn't bother using anything else.
> 
> Priorities man you may prioritize games but I don't, I love my music more and prefer to have better cans for them. Anyway the Senn Zero headset is a recolored HD518 (even the grills are almost the same) with a mic on it and it's pretty good.


I guess I just don't understand... I mean it only takes 20 seconds to hook a headphone in... I guess I don't know what you mean by mounted... lol


----------



## Swolern

Very much enjoying my headphone/amp combo I just got in. Cardas Clear balanced cables are incoming. I wonder if they are worth the price tag, we shall see.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Going to sell my HD 800 soon. Probably not even going to get the S to replace them.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I guess I just don't understand... I mean it only takes 20 seconds to hook a headphone in... I guess I don't know what you mean by mounted... lol


I play FPS games and I use a mic (Antlion) that has a mount attached to the side of my HD518. I don't wish to attach it (Antlion has extra mounts) to either my X2 or HD600 so I stick to using my HD518.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> It might not be as pretty, but you could just put a female 3.5mm or mini-xlr jack an inch or 2 away from the headphones on the existing cable.
> Should be easy enough to do yourself if you have a soldering iron.
> 
> A little like the Fidelio L1's.


I ordered a cable wrapper until I have time after holidays to send it off and get the cables reterminated to HiFiMAN SMC connections. Then I can get various different cables for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Going to sell my HD 800 soon. Probably not even going to get the S to replace them.


I can imagine if I had the SR-Omega, I also wouldn't feel compelled to keep an HD 800 around. Although I do wonder how the HD 800S sounds in comparison to the original.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I play FPS games and I use a mic (Antlion) that has a mount attached to the side of my HD518. I don't wish to attach it (Antlion has extra mounts) to either my X2 or HD600 so I stick to using my HD518.


I understand you now, I use a desktop mic that is standalone so never have any issue with that.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can imagine if I had the SR-Omega, I also wouldn't feel compelled to keep an HD 800 around. Although I do wonder how the HD 800S sounds in comparison to the original.


The real benefit of the HD 800 is that it's a pretty standard piece of kit that most enthusiasts in the hobby can relate to. It's also pretty durable and low-maintenance relative to Stax.

Though I think some of the durability issues people have with headphones (be it something like beyer channel imbalance up through R10s rotting) are from a lack of care. I've seen the way people treat their own gear (and those of others) at meets and even "little" things like leaving acrylic CIEMs dangling like necklace-pieces or inelegantly putting headphones down make me cringe. I hesitate to bring any of my gear to meets because my standards for babying equipment seem to be much higher than others'.

Nonetheless, proceeds from my 800 and 323S will go towards some leather care products for the Stax earpads. I might pick up an 800S later on if I can find them sub-$1k.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Going to sell my HD 800 soon. Probably not even going to get the S to replace them.


The differences between an HD800 and HD800S will be minute and very subtle at best. I don't see a need to rush out and replace my HD800 with the HD800S. The HD800 is my end-game anyway (considering how many Sennheiser models I have upgraded from). Besides to be honest there won't be any HD800S at decent prices for a while and considering the price premium for an HD800S we may just end up seeing HD800's at perhaps Beyer T1 promotional/sale pricing.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> The differences between an HD800 and HD800S will be minute and very subtle at best. I don't see a need to rush out and replace my HD800 with the HD800S. The HD800 is my end-game anyway (considering how many Sennheiser models I have upgraded from). Besides to be honest there won't be any HD800S at decent prices for a while and considering the price premium for an HD800S we may just end up seeing HD800's at perhaps Beyer T1 promotional/sale pricing.


Sennheiser models are very rarely discounted.

Pricing on both the HD 600 and 650 went _up_ since the 800 was released.

Since there's so much supply of the 800 I expect prices to deflate slightly in the secondary market, but re-stabilize shortly after the S launches. New pairs of the standard 800 will probably still run ~$1200-1300 or ~$1000 on good sales with the S occupying the $1700-2500 price point.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sennheiser models are very rarely discounted.
> 
> Pricing on both the HD 600 and 650 went _up_ since the 800 was released.
> 
> Since there's so much supply of the 800 I expect prices to deflate slightly in the secondary market, but re-stabilize shortly after the S launches. New pairs of the standard 800 will probably still run ~$1200-1300 or ~$1000 on good sales with the S occupying the $1700-2500 price point.


Perhaps currently they aren't discounted that much but there are times when you can find surprise specials on Amazon for the high-end headphones. Some of the pricing that I have seen on the HD600, HD650 and higher models indicates that it was quite heavily discounted and are usually sold out in a small window of time. While Sennheiser has been known to crack down on dealers that heavily discount it still doesn't stop it from happening. Sennheiser has only relented that they may not honor the warranty if the item is heavily discounted as it may not be an authorized dealer.

The HD600 and HD650 can be had for very good prices especially if one considers used or second-hand. I once had gotten a brand-new HD600 (with the silver/updated drivers) for a fraction of the cost of a regular/retail pricing and there are deals to be found as long as one looks for it.

As for HD800 pricing I meant in terms of used headphones. There are quite a number of HD800 headphones available with a used definition so when the HD800S is available in stock (Q1 2016 so perhaps January) we may see even more headphones from the HD800 appear on the market. This may also be due to owners wanting to try the HD800S or simply downgrading/upgrading to something else.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Going to sell my HD 800 soon. Probably not even going to get the S to replace them.


Definitely have a love/hate relationship with the HD800. This is actually my 3rd pair of 800s as i would sell them when they would piss me off. This is the 1st time I have it paired with the HDVD800 though and wow, what a difference!


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The real benefit of the HD 800 is that it's a pretty standard piece of kit that most enthusiasts in the hobby can relate to. It's also pretty durable and *low-maintenance relative to Stax*.


Could you please elaborate on how STAX is relatively high maintenance? Thank you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

High sensitivity to moisture to the point that tropical climates or humidity can trigger seasonal channel imbalance. Any dampness on the hair or head area is a no-no while listening to them, so one needs to be superbly careful with post-shower listening. Electrodynamic and isodynamic headphones are relatively immune to these difficulties.

My pair is about 20 years old and the leather earpads are a bit hard, so they could use some conditioning or treatment to prevent potential cracking. Replacement earpads are expensive especially since my pair requires an exceedingly rare NOS type that can cost $300+; the pairs currently in production run too large. Even SR-007 earpads run in excess of $100.

Then there's other things like the "Stax tax" on most electrostatic amplifiers. Some like the Blue Hawaii are genuinely extremely expensive to produce due to mostly out-of-production parts, but others (which I won't name) easily have $2000+ tacked onto their BOM to account for small volumes and high margins.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Definitely have a love/hate relationship with the HD800. This is actually my 3rd pair of 800s as i would sell them when they would piss me off. This is the 1st time I have it paired with the HDVD800 though and wow, what a difference!


I had the HDVD800 and found it was not worth the price. I don't care much for balanced configurations and the difference between an O2+ODAC and a HDVD800 were not noticeable for me. Provided I did get a good deal on the HDVD800 I sold it as someone else may appreciate it better than I did.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> High sensitivity to moisture to the point that tropical climates or humidity can trigger seasonal channel imbalance. Any dampness on the hair or head area is a no-no while listening to them, so one needs to be superbly careful with post-shower listening. Electrodynamic and isodynamic headphones are relatively immune to these difficulties.
> 
> My pair is about 20 years old and the leather earpads are a bit hard, so they could use some conditioning or treatment to prevent potential cracking. Replacement earpads are expensive especially since my pair requires an exceedingly rare NOS type that can cost $300+; the pairs currently in production run too large. Even SR-007 earpads run in excess of $100.
> 
> Then there's other things like the "Stax tax" on most electrostatic amplifiers. Some like the Blue Hawaii are genuinely extremely expensive to produce due to mostly out-of-production parts, but others (which I won't name) easily have $2000+ tacked onto their BOM to account for small volumes and high margins.


I guess going bald has its benefits, now I just need 3 grand so I can buy some 009's.


----------



## eBombzor

Hey guys I've come across a really strange issue. My Klipsch R6i IEMs don't work properly with my pc (both onboard (VIA) and external sound (Xonar DGX)). I get this really distorted/echo sound IF I don't continuously press down the play button on the R6i's media controls. If I keep holding down the play button, the sound is back to normal. This only happens on my PC (both onboard sound and external sound) but not on any other device including my iPhone and my Lenovo laptop (with onboard Realtek).

Any thoughts/help?

I forgot to mention that I haven't used my desktop PC in a few months. Dunno if that helps or not.

Thanks.

These IEMs have caused me a lot of problems. Do you guys have any recommendations for cheap (<$80) noise-isolating IEMs?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eBombzor*
> 
> Hey guys I've come across a really strange issue. My Klipsch R6i IEMs don't work properly with my pc (both onboard (VIA) and external sound (Xonar DGX)). I get this really distorted/echo sound IF I don't continuously press down the play button on the R6i's media controls. If I keep holding down the play button, the sound is back to normal. This only happens on my PC (both onboard sound and external sound) but not on any other device including my iPhone and my Lenovo laptop (with onboard Realtek).
> 
> Any thoughts/help?
> 
> I forgot to mention that I haven't used my desktop PC in a few months. Dunno if that helps or not.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> These IEMs have caused me a lot of problems. Do you guys have any recommendations for cheap (<$80) noise-isolating IEMs?


I have a similar issue with my work laptop and my IEMs. Try muting the mic (through windows) and see if that helps. I have to unplug and re plug after the mute too.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> High sensitivity to moisture to the point that tropical climates or humidity can trigger seasonal channel imbalance. Any dampness on the hair or head area is a no-no while listening to them, so one needs to be superbly careful with post-shower listening. Electrodynamic and isodynamic headphones are relatively immune to these difficulties.
> 
> My pair is about 20 years old and the leather earpads are a bit hard, so they could use some conditioning or treatment to prevent potential cracking. Replacement earpads are expensive especially since my pair requires an exceedingly rare NOS type that can cost $300+; the pairs currently in production run too large. Even SR-007 earpads run in excess of $100.
> 
> Then there's other things like the "Stax tax" on most electrostatic amplifiers. Some like the Blue Hawaii are genuinely extremely expensive to produce due to mostly out-of-production parts, but others (which I won't name) easily have $2000+ tacked onto their BOM to account for small volumes and high margins.


Thanks for the detailed response. I have a few follow-up questions.

1. Is the seasonal channel imbalance permanent?
2. How do I protect electrostatics from moisture and humidity in tropical climates?
3. What issues might one face by using electrostatics with damp hair?

Speaking of amps for electrostatics, why are they produced in small volumes and why are the parts out-of-production? Are electrostatics being phased out or losing popularity?

Thanks again for taking the time to provide me with this information.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> High sensitivity to moisture to the point that tropical climates or humidity can trigger seasonal channel imbalance. Any dampness on the hair or head area is a no-no while listening to them, so one needs to be superbly careful with post-shower listening. Electrodynamic and isodynamic headphones are relatively immune to these difficulties.
> 
> My pair is about 20 years old and the leather earpads are a bit hard, so they could use some conditioning or treatment to prevent potential cracking. Replacement earpads are expensive especially since my pair requires an exceedingly rare NOS type that can cost $300+; the pairs currently in production run too large. Even SR-007 earpads run in excess of $100.
> 
> Then there's other things like the "Stax tax" on most electrostatic amplifiers. Some like the Blue Hawaii are genuinely extremely expensive to produce due to mostly out-of-production parts, but others (which I won't name) easily have $2000+ tacked onto their BOM to account for small volumes and high margins.


Thanks for the response. I'm getting my first set of electrostatic headphones in a few weeks. I've never heard about the sensitivity to moisture. Good thing I don't live in a tropical environment and shave my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Thanks for the detailed response. I have a few follow-up questions.
> 
> 1. Is the seasonal channel imbalance permanent?
> 2. How do I protect electrostatics from moisture and humidity in tropical climates?
> 3. What issues might one face by using electrostatics with damp hair?
> 
> Speaking of amps for electrostatics, why are they produced in small volumes and why are the parts out-of-production? Are electrostatics being phased out or losing popularity?
> 
> Thanks again for taking the time to provide me with this information.


About amps; the Blue Hawaii in particular generally calls for some out of production parts. Justin from HeadAmp is known for using them. This, combined with the high cost, is why the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii SE in particular is made in very small batches.

Other high end electrostatic amplifiers include the KGSSHV and KGSSHV Carbon, but both are DIY amps. I only know of one builder who openly sells built ones, and that's Birgir of Mjolnir audio. He's one guy so he can't build that many, and again these amps are expensive to make. There is also the Cavalli Liquid Lightning 2 which has earned a good reputation, but Cavalli is probably no bigger than HeadAmp and this amp is also expensive to produce.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Seasonal imbalance is pretty much just that -- seasonal. They are the products of parasitic charges ("leftover" charge on a transducer membrane that should have dissipated) and temporarily reduce sensitivity on the affected driver. Shorting out the pins can sometimes dissipate weaker parasitic charges, but in severe cases the headphones may need to be stored afterwards for 1-4 weeks to remedy stronger imbalance (basically allowing any remaining charge in the stators to drain).

There are actually more significant complications I forgot to detail including exposure to unusual levels of dust, but this issue generally only affects old Lambdas and vintage electrostats. Dust creeping into electrostatic drivers can cause the stators to "arc" and produce permanent imbalance; it is also extremely difficult to remove dust without risking irreversible damage or driver failure. Even when dust can be successfully removed, the holes in the drivers resultant of the arcing are permanent.

In recent models like the SR-007, SR-009 and latest Lambdas are relatively invulnerable to typical dust exposure due to protective construction, but it's still something to be mindful of in certain circumstances.

In lightly-to-moderately humid environments Stax can simply be left under a dust cover, but should be unplugged (shorting the pins with your finger) whenever not in use. In very humid climates the headphones would best be stowed in a case to protect them from moisture.

Basically if any serious moisture (e.g. a droplet) gets to the transducers the stators can arc severely, in which case the drivers would be toast.

The BHSE has been in production for over half-a-decade now and initially the parts were already of questionable long-term availability. Much of the circuitry is designed using components that no longer have other industrial/commercial applications, so the manufacture of said parts eventually ceased. To be fair the current BHSE probably still has a markup well over +$2000 over the BOM but it also requires a great deal of labor (as a reference point the DIY-T2 has a BOM of $5-6.5k and a commissioned build would run you $15k+).

In general the market for electrostatics is so small that all ES amps are built-to-order and virtually all of them have significant labor costs. Every commercial build requires extensive testing to ensure compliance with regulatory agencies; most ES amps have a greater chance of burning your house down than pretty much anything for electrodynamics (besides maybe Singlepower).
Quote:


> Other high end electrostatic amplifiers include the KGSSHV and KGSSHV Carbon, but both are DIY amps. I only know of one builder who openly sells built ones, and that's Birgir of Mjolnir audio. He's one guy so he can't build that many, and again these amps are expensive to make. There is also the Cavalli Liquid Lightning 2 which has earned a good reputation, but Cavalli is probably no bigger than HeadAmp and this amp is also expensive to produce.


The good thing about Birgir's products is that everything on his site is built and ready to ship. Electrostatic amplifiers from most other manufacturers have lead times ranging from weeks/months (everything else) into years (BHSE).

That said, I regret not picking up the Cavalli LL2 that was in the Head-Fi classifieds about a month ago. Would have cost about half of what the BHSE is going to run me.


----------



## Aventadoor

Got my HD650 today.
They dont sound as clear as my brothers 14 year old HD600's.
So im tempted to return them for a new pair of HD600's instead.
Or maybe just continue my amp seeking for the HE-6


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Seasonal imbalance is pretty much just that -- seasonal. They are the products of parasitic charges ("leftover" charge on a transducer membrane that should have dissipated) and temporarily reduce sensitivity on the affected driver. Shorting out the pins can sometimes dissipate weaker parasitic charges, but in severe cases the headphones may need to be stored afterwards for 1-4 weeks to remedy stronger imbalance (basically allowing any remaining charge in the stators to drain).
> 
> There are actually more significant complications I forgot to detail including exposure to unusual levels of dust, but this issue generally only affects old Lambdas and vintage electrostats. Dust creeping into electrostatic drivers can cause the stators to "arc" and produce permanent imbalance; it is also extremely difficult to remove dust without risking irreversible damage or driver failure. Even when dust can be successfully removed, the holes in the drivers resultant of the arcing are permanent.
> 
> In recent models like the SR-007, SR-009 and latest Lambdas are relatively invulnerable to typical dust exposure due to protective construction, but it's still something to be mindful of in certain circumstances.
> 
> In lightly-to-moderately humid environments Stax can simply be left under a dust cover, but should be unplugged (shorting the pins with your finger) whenever not in use. In very humid climates the headphones would best be stowed in a case to protect them from moisture.
> 
> Basically if any serious moisture (e.g. a droplet) gets to the transducers the stators can arc severely, in which case the drivers would be toast.
> 
> The BHSE has been in production for over half-a-decade now and initially the parts were already of questionable long-term availability. Much of the circuitry is designed using components that no longer have other industrial/commercial applications, so the manufacture of said parts eventually ceased. To be fair the current BHSE probably still has a markup well over +$2000 over the BOM but it also requires a great deal of labor (as a reference point the DIY-T2 has a BOM of $5-6.5k and a commissioned build would run you $15k+).
> 
> In general the market for electrostatics is so small that all ES amps are built-to-order and virtually all of them have significant labor costs. Every commercial build requires extensive testing to ensure compliance with regulatory agencies; most ES amps have a greater chance of burning your house down than pretty much anything for electrodynamics (besides maybe Singlepower).
> The good thing about Birgir's products is that everything on his site is built and ready to ship. Electrostatic amplifiers from most other manufacturers have lead times ranging from weeks/months (everything else) into years (BHSE).
> 
> That said, I regret not picking up the Cavalli LL2 that was in the Head-Fi classifieds about a month ago. Would have cost about half of what the BHSE is going to run me.


Hmm, I think just to be safe I'll be keeping my Stax (whichever model I get, either the SR-007Mk1 or SR-L700) in its case when not in use. Should I unplug it when not in use, even though it won't be in a moist environment? I figure I might as well just to be safe.

I hope Mjolnir audio is still around by the time I can finally afford an end game electrostatic amp (which isn't any time soon, gonna be using my KGSS for years). I'd lose my mind if I was in one of those BHSE queues.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hmm, I think just to be safe I'll be keeping my Stax (whichever model I get, either the SR-007Mk1 or SR-L700) in its case when not in use. Should I unplug it when not in use, even though it won't be in a moist environment? I figure I might as well just to be safe.


With newer models I wouldn't bother. The 5-pin Stax Pro connector is somewhat of a pain to unplug/replug anyway, and generally superior sealing makes them less susceptible to parasitic charges (especially the SR-007, which seems to enjoy the fewest reports of imbalance despite the large number of units out there). The cable on the SR-007Mk1 is enough of a liability as it is, albeit only at the earcup connections.

I wouldn't doubt availability of Mjolnir builds in at least the secondary market for quite some time to come.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think between my 3 headphones, I am happy personally.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think between my 3 headphones, I am happy personally.


After owning 3 headphones I decided that was too much for me personally. If I end up with an SR-007Mk1 I'll definitely sell all of my others. However if I end up with the SR-L700 instead, I may have to keep my K7xx for gaming.


----------



## Aventadoor

You only need 1 pair of headphones.
Its called Planar Magnetic!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You only need 1 pair of headphones.
> Its called electrostatic!


Fixed that for you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I will say that at the current pricing the HE-6 + power amp route drives a hard bargain. The value proposition puts everything else to shame.


----------



## Aventadoor

But electrostatics have not enough bass









Therefore, the overall best headphone is planar!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I will say that at the current pricing the HE-6 + power amp route drives a hard bargain. The value proposition puts everything else to shame.


I was actually considering this option. You can tell HiFiMan wanted to make the HE-6 sound almost like an electrostat. I still plan to get it one day, an a mid-fi power amp (maybe the amp camp amp kit).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But electrostatics have not enough bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Therefore, the overall best headphone is planar!


The people who claim this need to try the SR-007Mk1 and SR-009 on either the BHSE or KGSSHV Carbon. I wonder how the HE1060's bass presence is? Hopefully I can listen to one next year.


----------



## Aventadoor

Make HE-6 sound like a electrostat? Na...
HE-1000 however? HE-1000 sounds so fast!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Make HE-6 sound like a electrostat? Na...
> HE-1000 however? HE-1000 sounds so fast!


The HE1000 is even faster and more transparent yeah, but the HE-6 was the best they could do at the time. I would have preferred a "Jade 2" to the HE1000 though.


----------



## Aventadoor

I dident get sold on the HE-1000. But ive spoken with someone who says you gotta take it with you home to enjoy it.
So I might give them another try. At the demo with Auralic Taurus Mk2 and Moon Audio 430HA they sounded very like the LCD-3F I had, just faster and more distant with less bass.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think between my 3 headphones, I am happy personally.


In a way, I'm pretty much the same with my current two pairs, but I would eventually like to upgrade to the K812's (or Hd800 if I can get a listen in on both) and a pair of Audeze LCD-3's, and add in a third pair (the audio technically ath-adg1's) that are dedicated for gaming.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Got my HD650 today.
> They dont sound as clear as my brothers 14 year old HD600's.
> So im tempted to return them for a new pair of HD600's instead.
> Or maybe just continue my amp seeking for the HE-6


I vote continue amp seeking for HE-6.


----------



## Aventadoor

Amp seeking for HE-6 is difficult and pretty expensive actually.
Ive owned 2 amps for it, both which cost over 2k.
1 high wattage and 1 low wattage and both sounded terrific.
Its hard to find cause we dont 100% sure know what to look for.
They dont really need 100W thats all I know.
Some say its the voltage swing that matters


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I had the HDVD800 and found it was not worth the price. I don't care much for balanced configurations and the difference between an O2+ODAC and a HDVD800 were not noticeable for me. Provided I did get a good deal on the HDVD800 I sold it as someone else may appreciate it better than I did.


The balanced configuration is what made it really shine. Soundstage and instrument separation are increased dramatically. Top end sounds more smooth, which can be a little harsh on the hd800 with some setups. Just sublime!


----------



## friend'scatdied

>$2k headphone amps or speaker amps?

I've heard them sound world-class on <$300 power amplifiers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> >$2k headphone amps or speaker amps?
> 
> I've heard them sound world-class on <$300 power amplifiers.


Yeah power amps really seem to be the way to go for the HE-6. Most HE-6 owners in Head-Fi's HE-6 thread seem to use sub $1500 power amps for it (which they probably bought primarily for loudspeakers). I wager the cheapest headphone amp that will make it sound almost comparably good to a decent power amp is the Schiit Ragnarok or a balanced Beta22.


----------



## Aventadoor

I had FirstWatt F6 and Pass Labs INT-150.
Both high recommended for HE-6.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Dunno. Except for slightly excessive treble energy I thought a modded HE-6 out of some random <$500 vintage stereo amp (from the Massdrop meet) was quite superb.


----------



## caenlen

I'm not sure how I feel about the X2's, in one regard they are 100x better for music than my HD 598, the bass is out of this world...

On the other hand, for gaming, I really think the imaging is slightly better on the X2's, like when I hear someone to my far left coming around a corner, it is more precise than the HD 598.

However, the HD 598 I can wear 15 hours straight and it won't bug me... these I need to take off after about 2 hour or so.

x2's are a little bright, highs really can hurt your ears sometime... i need another week to decide...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Yea, that's one of the things I absolutely love about my HD 598's. They are so comfortable and open that you can wear them for hours and not feel any fatigue. Yet, I still own a set of Shure SRH-440's, and I can't wear those more than an hour. The 440's also have a very bright sound signature and they just generally wear you down. The 598's are far more neutral, which is probably why they don't fatigue you.

The HD 598's are an incredibly well engineered set of headphones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the X2's, in one regard they are 100x better for music than my HD 598, the bass is out of this world...
> 
> On the other hand, for gaming, I really think the imaging is slightly better on the X2's, like when I hear someone to my far left coming around a corner, it is more precise than the HD 598.
> 
> However, the HD 598 I can wear 15 hours straight and it won't bug me... these I need to take off after about 2 hour or so.
> 
> x2's are a little bright, highs really can hurt your ears sometime... i need another week to decide...


The X2's aren't bright in my opinion, you're probably just used to the veiled sound of the HD5XX series. If you think the X2s are bright then the HD600, HD800, HE4XX series would be super bright for you. I have the HD518 and tested the HD558 and HD598 before buying them and they basically sound the same with very slight differences. The HD518 having a tad bit more bass than the 2 sealed the deal for me. Agreed that the HD5xx series are very comfortable but I can wear the X2 for hours on end without any issues at all. I guess it depends on the size of our noggin. I actually have a different complain with the X2, I have a small head and wish the metal headband was smaller, it looks enourmous when I wear it!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The X2's aren't bright in my opinion, you're probably just used to the veiled sound of the HD5XX series. If you think the X2s are bright then the HD600, HD800, HE4XX series would be super bright for you. I have the HD518 and tested the HD558 and HD598 before buying them and they basically sound the same with very slight differences. The HD518 having a tad bit more bass than the 2 sealed the deal for me. Agreed that the HD5xx series are very comfortable but I can wear the X2 for hours on end without any issues at all. I guess it depends on the size of our noggin. I actually have a different complain with the X2, I have a small head and wish the metal headband was smaller, it looks enourmous when I wear it!


everything just seems recessed, the vocals on the x2... like grrr I don't know it's not bad, but I am used to my hd 681 evo and monoprice 8323 where its not neutral, its more "lively" type EQ. i guess i am just a pleb lol

i'm mailing the x2's back i think... haven't decided yet... but I think the hd 681 evo and hd 598 suit all my needs.

edit: just listened to songs on my hd 681 evo, swapped it out... yep i love my hd 681 evo's more... x2's are going back...









681 evo for music, hd 598 for games and movies. woot im set now for 5 years. unless i get a decent paying job then maybe i will get nuts like the rest of you,


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> woot im set now for 5 years. unless i get a decent paying job then maybe i will get nuts like the rest of you,


I said the same thing when I got my AKG K550s. "These sound great out of the computer, respond well to EQ, and are comfortable. I'm good!"

This was a Q701, a Wraith 2.0, an iPod 5.5g with Rockbox, a parafeed tube amplifier, and a USB soundcard ago. I have a pair of Grado SR60s in the mail.

That said, I hope I can pay $1,500 for headphones when I grow up. Doing it on junior developer pay just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> everything just seems recessed, the vocals on the x2... like grrr I don't know it's not bad, but I am used to my hd 681 evo and monoprice 8323 where its not neutral, its more "lively" type EQ. i guess i am just a pleb lol
> 
> i'm mailing the x2's back i think... haven't decided yet... but I think the hd 681 evo and hd 598 suit all my needs.
> 
> edit: just listened to songs on my hd 681 evo, swapped it out... yep i love my hd 681 evo's more... x2's are going back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 681 evo for music, hd 598 for games and movies. woot im set now for 5 years. unless i get a decent paying job then maybe i will get nuts like the rest of you,


You like your Superlux more than the HD 598 for music? Also you seem to be in the habit of sending back headphones before they've burned in.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You like your Superlux more than the HD 598 for music? Also you seem to be in the habit of sending back headphones before they've burned in.


Hmm, possibly, I haven't sent it in yet... so I will give it another week or two. I listen to a lot of hip hop, bassy stuff, the 598 isn't bad because I am not a bass head, but if I want that lively feel, the 681 evo's have really nice bass


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm, possibly, I haven't sent it in yet... so I will give it another week or two. I listen to a lot of hip hop, bassy stuff, the 598 isn't bad because I am not a bass head, but if I want that lively feel, the 681 evo's have really nice bass


The X2 is said to have some of the best bass of any open back dynamic headphone. Bass is one of the things that improves the most with burn-in I've found.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love how the Razer Kraken Forged headphones is listed under Tech in Massdrop and not Audiophile.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Astro A40s with mixamp for my gift to me? £130 anyone suggest better?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love how the Razer Kraken Forged headphones is listed under Tech in Massdrop and not Audiophile.


Massdrop knows where it's at! I hope they have five hundred Fostex TH-X00 drops like they did with the K7xx. In the future I'm going to be looking for a closed back headphone for when I'm not at home, and unlike every other Fostex the TH-X00 seems like it's worth consideration for me (it would likely boil down to it vs the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z).


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Massdrop knows where it's at! I hope they have five hundred Fostex TH-X00 drops like they did with the K7xx. In the future I'm going to be looking for a closed back headphone for when I'm not at home, and unlike every other Fostex the TH-X00 seems like it's worth consideration for me (it would likely boil down to it vs the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ehh they leak so much sound in and out they may as well be open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These headphones are basically semi-open in case anyone is wondering.


Might be an issue?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Might be an issue?


Might be, but I think I can live with it. I wouldn't use it in terribly loud environments, so I'd listen at low enough volumes so that leakage wouldn't be huge.

What do you guys think of this analogy?

Dynamic transducer = TN
Planar magnetic = IPS
Electrostatic = OLED


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might be, but I think I can live with it. I wouldn't use it in terribly loud environments, so I'd listen at low enough volumes so that leakage wouldn't be huge.
> 
> What do you guys think of this analogy?
> 
> Dynamic transducer = TN
> Planar magnetic = IPS
> Electrostatic = OLED


I can't quite agree as not all Dynamic headphones are created equal. I mean, you have things like the HD650 that exist that are great all-rounders and just an excellent headphone overall. Beaten by many things, sure, but for a headphone of it's age, it still holds it's own. But then you have the weirdly, highly appraised 'Mad Dogs' that are also Dynamic.

If I had to make a judgement, the Stax SR-007 to me is an OLED IPS. I guess my point here is that the worst IPS panel I've seen isn't better than the best TN panel I've seen. Many people cannot enjoy planar's, but I've yet to meet a person that doesn't think an IPS display looks bad







.

Also, Merry Christmas to my OCN & Headphone Club family. Working from home this morning, so I'll be popping in pretty frequently this morning. My family and I opened presents last night and finally got a chance to hear the Schiit Vali (brother's gift). Quick impressions are as follows:

It reminded me very much of the Magni. Sound signature is very similar, but it manages to fight off that sterility that the Magni generally produces (this is speaking of the OG Magni, and not the Magni 2 or 2 Uber). Also keep in mind, this isn't the Vali 2. However, I was finally able to put my finger on what it was exactly I don't like about the lower-end Schiit stack. The bass. With the HD650, the bass is just not the same. Keep in mind, I have an Asgard 2. The Asgard 2 is warmer than the Vali to boot, but the Vali misses an entire 10-20% of the lower end extension and detail that the Asgard 2 so clearly has. The soundstage is a tad narrow, and gives the impression of lacking a little detail or imaging.

Overall, I'm a little underwhelmed by it, and I think its' tube-hybrid feature is to blame for the congestion in the soundstage and imaging. However, the bass extension and detail is synonymous with the Magni from what I remember. I didn't hook up my Q701 to it as it's not really a music headphone for me.

Conclusion: If you're using a Magni/Vali with a HD600 or 650, you're really missing the potential of those cans.

DIsclaimer: My brother also noticed the difference in the bass. We had a discussion about it afterwards and he came to pretty much the same conclusion.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone else prefer the HD600 over the HD650?
HD650 are just unaturally warm and "drowns" some music in warmth


----------



## pez

I like the HD600 on a certain amp, but I do see why people prefer one over the other. I'm in the opposite boat. There's the perfect amount warmth to it for me







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might be, but I think I can live with it. I wouldn't use it in terribly loud environments, so I'd listen at low enough volumes so that leakage wouldn't be huge.
> 
> What do you guys think of this analogy?
> 
> Dynamic transducer = TN
> Planar magnetic = IPS
> Electrostatic = OLED


Isn't the HD800 a dynamic headphone?


----------



## Homeyjojo

Currently Enjoying my new Fostex TH-X00









Comparison to Beyerdynamic T90 - Fostex more bass heavy, naturally warmer sound. T90's sightly more accurate, but not as naturally 'fun'.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Isn't the HD800 a dynamic headphone?


Yes it is. So is the Sony MDR-R10.









Like pez indicated, the worst IPS monitor is bested by the best TN monitors in most ways. But IPS has some inherent advantages, albeit more significant than the inherent advantages of planars vs dynamic from what I understand. But electrostatic and OLED (when it matures) just seem inherently much better to me.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Mad Dogs are based on the T50Rp which are planar magnetic (isodynamic).

Almost all isodynamic headphones have issues in achieving acceptable treble response. The symptomatic darkness of the Abyss and various Audeze models and the excessive energy/peakiness of several Hifimans demonstrate the difficulty in achieving linearity in the upper range.

With some simple foam mods the HD 800 exhibits near-ideal treble response, but it takes significantly more work to achieve similar results from planar magnetic transducers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Mad Dogs are based on the T50Rp which are planar magnetic (isodynamic).
> 
> Almost all isodynamic headphones have issues in achieving acceptable treble response. The symptomatic darkness of the Abyss and various Audeze models and the excessive energy/peakiness of several Hifimans demonstrate the difficulty in achieving linearity in the upper range.
> 
> With some simple foam mods the HD 800 exhibits near-ideal treble response, but it takes significantly more work to achieve similar results from planar magnetic transducers.


I look forward to seeing if the HD 800S's treble response is as good as a modded HD 800. I take issue with the treble presentation of almost all non-electrostats though. The HE1000 might have had the cleanest treble to my ears of any non electrostat, although the HD 800s I have listened to (HD 800 plural, not HD 800S) were unmodded.


----------



## Shardnax

How do you guys think the HD800 fare (modded and unmodded), as a general purpose games/movies/music kind of headphone?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How do you guys think the HD800 fare (modded and unmodded), as a general purpose games/movies/music kind of headphone?


Any headphone for movies is bleh. But it's a fantastic general purpose headphone if you have a good amp and source. With the right amp (can't stress this enough for the HD 800) I like it for all genres. It has perhaps the best imaging of any headphone, and one of the widest sound stages, so it should be great for gaming.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Any headphone for movies is bleh. But it's a fantastic general purpose headphone if you have a good amp and source. With the right amp (can't stress this enough for the HD 800) I like it for all genres. It has perhaps the best imaging of any headphone, and one of the widest sound stages, so it should be great for gaming.


Any particular recommendations in the amp. department? I'm fine with my Focal SC for now but, I was thinking about getting the HD800 sometime in the future as a final stop for headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Any particular recommendations in the amp. department? I'm fine with my Focal SC for now but, I was thinking about getting the HD800 sometime in the future as a final stop for headphones.


What's your budget? The HD 800 also needs a good source too, it's rather revealing of it. The Woo Audio WA22 is a very nice pairing for the HD 800. Good OTL tube amps should mate perfectly with it (maybe try Antique Sound Labs if you're on a budget). People adore the HD 800 when paired with the Eddie Current Zana Deux S, Eddie Current Balancing Act, Manley Labs Neo-Classic 300B, Apex HiFi Audio Teton, and Apex HiFi Audio Pinnacle.


----------



## friend'scatdied

HD 800s are good even stock if you don't mind their few tonal flaws.

I've been using the same all-in-one unit for the past 2-3 years without complaint, but people on SBAF seem to love wasting money on Eddie Current amps for the HD 800 (from the Black Widow to the 2A3 iterations).


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> What's your budget? The HD 800 also needs a good source too, it's rather revealing of it. The Woo Audio WA22 is a very nice pairing for the HD 800. Good OTL tube amps should mate perfectly with it (maybe try Antique Sound Labs if you're on a budget). People adore the HD 800 when paired with the Eddie Current Zana Deux S, Eddie Current Balancing Act, Manley Labs Neo-Classic 300B, Apex HiFi Audio Teton, and Apex HiFi Audio Pinnacle.


I'd say probably $2,000 max including the headphones, it wouldn't be happening anytime soon though. This is something I'd have to save up for







.

Edit: Looking up some of the ones you mentioned, my wallet is quaking in terror







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say probably $2,000 max including the headphones, it wouldn't be happening anytime soon though. This is something I'd have to save up for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: Looking up some of the ones you mentioned, my wallet is quaking in terror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good thing the HD 800 will come down in price when the HD 800S comes out, but then again you might want to get the S instead. I agree that the HD 800 is still great unmodded.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Probably only immediately in the secondary market. I expect new HD 800 prices to remain the same and the S to be priced $200-500 above it.

Sennheiser's definitely in it for the money given the price hikes on the 600/650. They were MSRP'd at $100 less fewer than ten years ago, and available for much less street.


----------



## Shardnax

Has there been any word on price or release date for the HD800S yet?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Only two: "expensive" and "soon."


----------



## boredgunner

I think the HD 800S was confirmed to be $1,799?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Good thing the HD 800 will come down in price when the HD 800S comes out, but then again you might want to get the S instead. I agree that the HD 800 is still great unmodded.


No word of the original HD800 dropping in price as the HD800S will be priced a few hundred dollars higher than the original.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Has there been any word on price or release date for the HD800S yet?


Its already released in Europe and a few people have them on headfi already, coming to the US in Jan. $1799 is correct in price. So if you want to stay under your $2k budget I would look for a good used hd800 which can run $800-1000 depending on condition. Just remember the 800 is very picky with everything upstream amp/dac/source. Any one of those are not up to par with the 800 and it will sound like crap, but when done right it will sound magical! I'm using the HDVD800 amp/dac with it and it's amazing.

Although I have always preferred the TH-900 for gaming due to its more pronounced bass response. Hd800 more for lossless music files where it will pick up every minute detail.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Maybe even $1699: http://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-800-s


----------



## pez

Didn't realize the T50RP and Mad Dogs were Planar. I tried to find info, but realized I was failing at searching. Either way, if that's the case, then I could rightfully say I wouldn't call planer 'phones the 'IPS' of the headphone world at all. The 'Mad Dogs' were a seriously overpriced product beaten out by the likes of a DT770, assuming that you can take the treble. I will never understand the hype around the Mad Dogs.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maybe even $1699: http://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-800-s


Nice.








I do like that black!!


----------



## Bashslash

Is this clip on mic any good?(Using Beats solo2 Headphones on my PC) http://goo.gl/J6xsJU


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bashslash*
> 
> Is this clip on mic any good?(Using Beats solo2 Headphones on my PC) http://goo.gl/J6xsJU


For just a couple bucks more the Zalman is much better. http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like that black!!


Oh my.... Now that they're black, for some reason I really REALLY want to try out a pair... I was curious before, but now it's rather tempting.. But at the same time, they're also known for being a lot better with music I don't always really listen to.


----------



## Bashslash

Thano you


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I just had to read additional reviews of various headphones didn't I.... I'm now starting to get this feeling I'm eventually going to wind up with three pairs of headphones... AKG K812, Sennheiser HD800S, and a pair of Audeze LCD-2/3's or HiFiMan HE's.....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't realize the T50RP and Mad Dogs were Planar. I tried to find info, but realized I was failing at searching. Either way, if that's the case, then I could rightfully say I wouldn't call planer 'phones the 'IPS' of the headphone world at all. The 'Mad Dogs' were a seriously overpriced product beaten out by the likes of a DT770, assuming that you can take the treble. I will never understand the hype around the Mad Dogs.


Oh god this is a baaaaad topic.

The catch is that planar drivers still have not been fully developed. Various companies are still making fairly big strides in how to design a planar driver.

The reason development takes sooooo bloody long is that planar drivers are fairly expensive.

Electrostatic drivers are piss cheap to produce. If you have a decent CNC machine, you could pump out electrostatic drivers all day long for pennies on the dollar.

Paper cone drivers take a little bit more time and money, but they are still fairly easy to prototype.

Planar drivers are really expensive to produce, so costs have to be cut in other places like the headphone cup design and the quality of the headphone cable. And if you could directly compare the T50rp to the alpha dogs, you would see just how big the discrepancy is.

If we lived in an idea world where money was no object and headphones were only bound by the laws of physics, then planar headphones would sound better than dynamic.

Right now the closest headphone you can get to living in that ideal world is a very high quality electrostatic headphone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh god this is a baaaaad topic.
> 
> The catch is that planar drivers still have not been fully developed. Various companies are still making fairly big strides in how to design a planar driver.
> 
> The reason development takes sooooo bloody long is that planar drivers are fairly expensive.
> 
> Electrostatic drivers are piss cheap to produce. If you have a decent CNC machine, you could pump out electrostatic drivers all day long for pennies on the dollar.
> 
> Paper cone drivers take a little bit more time and money, but they are still fairly easy to prototype.
> 
> Planar drivers are really expensive to produce, so costs have to be cut in other places like the headphone cup design and the quality of the headphone cable. And if you could directly compare the T50rp to the alpha dogs, you would see just how big the discrepancy is.
> 
> If we lived in an idea world where money was no object and headphones were only bound by the laws of physics, then planar headphones would sound better than dynamic.
> 
> Right now the closest headphone you can get to living in that ideal world is a very high quality electrostatic headphone.


Eh, you know I didn't care much for them. And I think I offended the dude by not oggling them and leaving them behind after one set. He was probably even more offended how much I drooled over the SR007 right next to them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I just had to read additional reviews of various headphones didn't I.... I'm now starting to get this feeling I'm eventually going to wind up with three pairs of headphones... AKG K812, Sennheiser HD800S, and a pair of Audeze LCD-2/3's or HiFiMan HE's.....


The K812s are awful. Replace them with the K1000s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Eh, you know I didn't care much for them. And I think I offended the dude by not oggling them and leaving them behind after one set. He was probably even more offended how much I drooled over the SR007 right next to them.


Mmmmm yeah, but two things.

1: anything fostex is a terrible example of what planar is capable of.

2: They were closed back and sealed fairly well. I do not know of any other headphone that sounds that good and actually seals. For instance I like the Denon D7000 more, but it leaks a fair bit of sound.

If you compared them to every headphone on earth, they are alright.

But if you compare them with just high end closed headphones.....then they are pretty hard to beat especially for the price.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The K812s are awful. Replace them with the K1000s.


As in these? http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k1000 ..... ......They look interesting, seem to get a lot of good reviews, but there's one big issue for me, and that lies in isolation. Sure, my love of open headphones means that there's some bleed into the room, but the lack of ear pads on those headphones means my husband several feet over would probably hear whatever I'm listening to. The fact it was designed for a speaker amplifier worries me somewhat, but the biggest thing that gets me is that they're out of production - I'm not a fan of buying products used.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As in these? http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k1000 ..... ......They look interesting, seem to get a lot of good reviews, but there's one big issue for me, and that lies in isolation. Sure, my love of open headphones means that there's some bleed into the room, but the lack of ear pads on those headphones means my husband several feet over would probably hear whatever I'm listening to. The fact it was designed for a speaker amplifier worries me somewhat, but the biggest thing that gets me is that they're out of production - I'm not a fan of buying products used.


The HD 800S would probably make owning the K812 unnecessary anyway.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> No word of the original HD800 dropping in price as the HD800S will be priced a few hundred dollars higher than the original.
> Its already released in Europe and a few people have them on headfi already, coming to the US in Jan. $1799 is correct in price. So if you want to stay under your $2k budget I would look for a good used hd800 which can run $800-1000 depending on condition. Just remember the 800 is very picky with everything upstream amp/dac/source. Any one of those are not up to par with the 800 and it will sound like crap, but when done right it will sound magical! I'm using the HDVD800 amp/dac with it and it's amazing.
> 
> Although I have always preferred the TH-900 for gaming due to its more pronounced bass response. Hd800 more for lossless music files where it will pick up every minute detail.


If any of the sellers on Amazon/eBay are authorized it seems that they're obtainable for $1100 - $1300ish new. I'm not opposed to used but, I prefer new unless there's a significant price difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maybe even $1699: http://en-us.sennheiser.com/hd-800-s


That seems like a friendlier difference.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HD 800S would probably make owning the K812 unnecessary anyway.


I have a really good feeling you're right. Either way, I'm really hoping to listen to both of them before buying, since I prefer keeping my gear instead of having selling as an option ^_^


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I [ . . . ] read [ . . . ] reviews [ . . . ]


There's your problem. Case in point in my following remark:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> As in these? http://www.akg.com/pro/p/k1000 ..... ......They look interesting, seem to get a lot of good reviews


Don't worry about the K1000. They can be characterized as vastly overpriced (not worth a penny over $500) and as headphones that try too hard to be speakers and end up just being mediocre in most respects besides stereo width/depth.

If you find a used K1000, you can spend $500 into nearfield monitors and the rest of its price on regular headphones and end up much better off in both worlds.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There's your problem. Case in point in my following remark:
> Don't worry about the K1000. They can be characterized as vastly overpriced (not worth a penny over $500) and as headphones that try too hard to be speakers and end up just being mediocre in most respects besides stereo width/depth.
> 
> If you find a used K1000, you can spend $500 into nearfield monitors and the rest of its price on regular headphones and end up much better off in both worlds.


Love the playful editing of my post ^_^ Odds are, if I were to lean towards the HD800S or the K812's, it would probably be the 812's simply because I'm already used to the particular type of sound that AKG has, but I definitely want to give the Sennheisers a fair chance too, even if it will be several hundred dollars more around the same price surprisingly. We'll see how it all pans out though, since I'm fairly certain my next expensive enough audio purchase will be a nicer setup to listen with.


----------



## zalbard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> For just a couple bucks more the Zalman is much better. http://www.amazon.com/Zalman-Zm-Mic1-Sensitivity-Headphone-Microphone/dp/B00029MTMQ


It's also rather terrible, though. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Bashslash

What would you recommend then?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Purchased a pair of Philips X2 for gaming and anything not hip-hop related and a pair of JVC HA-SZ2000 headphones to rattle my skull when listening to hip-hop and watching movies.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There's your problem. Case in point in my following remark:
> Don't worry about the K1000. They can be characterized as vastly overpriced (not worth a penny over $500) and as headphones that try too hard to be speakers and end up just being mediocre in most respects besides stereo width/depth.
> 
> If you find a used K1000, you can spend $500 into nearfield monitors and the rest of its price on regular headphones and end up much better off in both worlds.


The same could be said for the HD800. Actually the same could be said for a lot of high end headphones.

You know what. Speakers or bust.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The same could be said for the HD800.


Nah, the HD 800s have sufficient detail and resolution that put virtually all speakers at equal or fewer $ to shame. The _precision_ of its spatial positioning is also fairly expensive to achieve in the speaker realm. In most other dimensions, I would be inclined to agree that speakers are generally superior or preferable.

The K1000 drivers have been showing their age over the past decade in terms of technical capability.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nah, the HD 800s have sufficient detail and resolution that put virtually all speakers at equal or fewer $ to shame. The _precision_ of its spatial positioning is also fairly expensive to achieve in the speaker realm. In most other dimensions, I would be inclined to agree that speakers are generally superior or preferable.
> 
> The K1000 drivers have been showing their age over the past decade in terms of technical capability.


Speakers or speaker systems?

The klipisch heresy with a good 45 tube amp has killer resolution. The nice thing is that the horn speakers can resolve extremely well, but they are sooooo smooth and easy to listen to.

Listening to adelle or amy whine house on that system is scary good. And the nice thing is that the heresys do not care too much about where you put them. You literally stick them on the floor in front of you and point them towards you.

The speakers are only 1K as opposed to 1500 for the HD800s. And I wanna say the amp was around 1K.

So if you buy the HD800s and a decent headphone amp, you are around the same price if not more. I am ignoring the dac because both systems would need a dac.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those heresy speakers look nice but man that's an eviction notice waiting to happen for anyone in a small place like an apartment!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Speakers or speaker systems?


Just speakers.

Can't speak for the Heresy but in terms of absolute resolution the HD 800 has either crushed or edged out any speaker I'm familiar with under $1500, be they new-ish studio monitors or more vintage ones like Magnepan 1.6QRs.

But that doesn't mean I enjoyed the HD 800 more. I generally prefer my $1300 (street, $2k retail) speakers to the HD 800 but I acknowledge that the latter are superior at pulling out the little things.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The K812s are awful. Replace them with the K1000s.


Agreed







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mmmmm yeah, but two things.
> 
> 1: anything fostex is a terrible example of what planar is capable of.
> 
> 2: They were closed back and sealed fairly well. I do not know of any other headphone that sounds that good and actually seals. For instance I like the Denon D7000 more, but it leaks a fair bit of sound.
> 
> If you compared them to every headphone on earth, they are alright.
> 
> But if you compare them with just high end closed headphones.....then they are pretty hard to beat especially for the price.


True, but in the case of what the question was, I used them as an example







.


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> HD 800s are good even stock if you don't mind their few tonal flaws.
> 
> I've been using the same all-in-one unit for the past 2-3 years without complaint, but people on SBAF seem to love wasting money on Eddie Current amps for the HD 800 (from the Black Widow to the 2A3 iterations).


Matched with a yggy/gunny too.


----------



## Aventadoor

Tomorrow I pick up a FirstWatt F5 Turbo!
50W Class A should be amaze with HE-6!


----------



## caenlen

HD 598
-10/10 Comfort
-8/10 gaming
-7/10 music (i like my bass)
-8/10 movies (finally know what hifi means)

i can't decide... I love my hd 598, but the x2's are more fun, but they are not as comfortable, but the EQ im using, agh all of these cans sound amazing....

shout out to HD 681 Evo tho, its holding its own against these two... and only $40. man I hate headphones now, crap those x2's those, sometimes I hear a voice behind me the other headphones don't have that, and I am just like daaaamn son where that come from xD


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD 598
> -10/10 Comfort
> -8/10 gaming
> -7/10 music (i like my bass)
> -8/10 movies (finally know what hifi means)
> 
> i can't decide... I love my hd 598, but the x2's are more fun, but they are not as comfortable, but the EQ im using, agh all of these cans sound amazing....
> 
> shout out to HD 681 Evo tho, its holding its own against these two... and only $40. man I hate headphones now, crap those x2's those, sometimes I hear a voice behind me the other headphones don't have that, and I am just like daaaamn son where that come from xD


Headphones for movies = bleh. Oh and both the HD 600 and HD 650 are generally considered "Mid-Fi" with the HD 800 being Hi-Fi. Both terms are usually associated with music listening far more than movies.

So you ranked the HD 598, how would you rank the X2 in comparison? One of these days I'm going to pick up and review the HD 681 Evo, comparing it to the K7xx and DT 880 Pro (which I've compared against each other on Head-Fi). You've made me curious about it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Headphones for movies = bleh.


Speakers at low enough volume to not disturb the other people in the house/building at night are pretty bleh too. They're simply not an option for a lot of people.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD 598
> -10/10 Comfort
> -8/10 gaming
> -7/10 music (i like my bass)
> -8/10 movies (finally know what hifi means)
> 
> i can't decide... I love my hd 598, but the x2's are more fun, but they are not as comfortable, but the EQ im using, agh all of these cans sound amazing....
> 
> shout out to HD 681 Evo tho, its holding its own against these two... and only $40. man I hate headphones now, crap those x2's those, sometimes I hear a voice behind me the other headphones don't have that, and I am just like daaaamn son where that come from xD


I have a feeling you'd like the HD650.


----------



## Aventadoor

What you guys think is the best can for EDM & Electronic music?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What you guys think is the best can for EDM & Electronic music?


I'd say JVC HA-SZ1000s. On a scale of 1 to 10 these have a bass level of 11, but unlike the SZ2000s (which turn the bass up to 13), they do an acceptable job with treble and mids. If you don't want teeth-rattling lows, the DT770/880 are usually considered solid for EDM and electronic, especially if you want detail with your bass.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have a feeling you'd like the HD650.


He'd probably love it for music, but not gaming. Gaming is his primary usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What you guys think is the best can for EDM & Electronic music?


Best ignoring budget? I'm going to exclude EDM since I don't listen to it at all. I think I'll say Stax SR-009, which is the best headphone I've heard for almost every genre. Within a more reasonable budget, the HiFiMan HE-560 and Beyerdynamic T1 are great for electronic (I'd choose the HE-560 over the T1 unless you happen to have equipment geared toward high impedance headphones only). Within an even more reasonable budget, the DT 880 does a good job.


----------



## Shardnax

Why do people not like headphones for movies?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Why do people not like headphones for movies?


Lots of people watch movies with surround setups, headphones can't compare to that. I'd game on a surround setup if I could, but it's not feasible right now like Gilles3000 said. Likewise if you can afford a good enough stereo speaker system you can blow any headphone system out of the water for music listening and mixing/monitoring.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Lots of people watch movies with surround setups, headphones can't compare to that. I'd game on a surround setup if I could, but it's not feasible right now like Gilles3000 said. Likewise if you can afford a good enough stereo speaker system you can blow any headphone system out of the water for music listening and mixing/monitoring.


It's sad that I didn't think about surround







. I'm used to watching movies on a stereo setup so I don't usually think about it. How much does an excellent speaker setup run?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's sad that I didn't think about surround
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm used to watching movies on a stereo setup so I don't usually think about it. How much does an excellent speaker setup run?


See *this post*. $1,000 speakers, good 45 tube amps aren't cheap though. I haven't invested in high end speakers yet, but that day will come eventually.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He'd probably love it for music, but not gaming. Gaming is his primary usage.
> Best ignoring budget? I'm going to exclude EDM since I don't listen to it at all. I think I'll say Stax SR-009, which is the best headphone I've heard for almost every genre. Within a more reasonable budget, the HiFiMan HE-560 and Beyerdynamic T1 are great for electronic (I'd choose the HE-560 over the T1 unless you happen to have equipment geared toward high impedance headphones only). Within an even more reasonable budget, the DT 880 does a good job.


But I said best for EDM & Electronic music, so you cant exclude it


----------



## Wagnelles

*newbie post incoming*

Hello everybody,

I need help to find a true 5.1 headphones, for gaming and listening music (and eventually movies)

I'm going to use them with a Creative ZxR soundcard, and the card only supports 5.1, that's why I don't plan on going 7.1 (obviously)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> *newbie post incoming*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I need help to find a true 5.1 headphones, for gaming and listening music (and eventually movies)
> 
> I'm going to use them with a Creative ZxR soundcard, and the card only supports 5.1, that's why I don't plan on going 7.1 (obviously)


5.1 headphones are crap. They're actually outperformed for gaming by decent stereo headphones using virtual surround. What's your budget? Do you have the ZxR already?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> See *this post*. $1,000 speakers, good 45 tube amps aren't cheap though. I haven't invested in high end speakers yet, but that day will come eventually.


A grand a speaker is pretty hefty, though, not much more than headphones in the end if you have to pair a multi-thousand dollar amp/dac with them.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 5.1 headphones are crap. They're actually outperformed for gaming by decent stereo headphones using virtual surround. What's your budget? Do you have the ZxR already?


Are you sure that Stereo headphones can perform better than 5.1/7.1 high-end gaming headphones? That's kinda hard to belive. But again, I'm a newbie, so if you you can show me evidence, I'll definetly trust you.

About the soundcard, no, I don't have the ZxR yet. I'm actually looking foward to buy them. Here my situation:
Quote:


> ...I'm also one of those who doesn't know if I should get an Asus Strix Raid DLX or a Creative ZxR.
> 
> The Raid DLX is brand new but apparently it doesn't have any Optical In/Out, and since I also play on consoles, it would be great to use the card to get some great audio quality from them.
> 
> On the other hand, the ZxR do have Optical In/Out but supports 5.1 channels only.
> 
> I should also mention that I've never experienced a high-end soundcard before. I'm going from onboard common sound quality here. I'm aware that any of these two cards will certainly blew my mind off, but I'm having a hard time finding 5.1 Headphones (the good ones) for the ZxR, because most of them are 7.1, and again, the Strix Raid DLX *apparently* doesn't support Optical audio In/Out, so I can't use it on my consoles.


My budget, well, I can look into expensive headphones, but nothing extraordinary expensive like those 1000+ dollar ones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Are you sure that Stereo headphones can perform better than 5.1/7.1 high-end gaming headphones? That's kinda hard to belive. But again, I'm a newbie, so if you you can show me evidence, I'll definetly trust you.
> 
> About the soundcard, no, I don't have the ZxR yet. I'm actually looking foward to buy them. Here my situation:
> My budget, well, I can look into expensive headphones, but nothing extraordinary expensive like those 1000+ dollar ones.


The ZxR and other similarly expensive sound cards aren't worth the price. You're basically only buying it for virtual surround use for headphones, it would seem, and perhaps to boost sound quality. As you may have guessed other devices will improve sound quality far more, for much less than the ZxR.

Furthermore, virtual surround can be accomplished with the *free* Razer Surround software, which most agree is better than Dolby Headphone (ASUS sound cards). I can confirm it provides stronger positional audio than Creative X-Fi CMSS-3D. I haven't compared it to Creative SBX Surround though, but I'm sure they're close enough.

There is no such thing as "high-end gaming headphones." Well... except maybe Audio Technica's overpriced ones which are just their A700X/AD700X but with a mic attached. Almost everything labeled as a "gaming" product is terribly built and performs terribly too, headphones included.

Proof? Well, I did have the CM Storm Sirus for a while, a true 5.1 headset. Then I got the Audio Technica ATH-A900X and used virtual surround, and it's much better at rendering spatial cues. The sound stage is much larger as well; 5.1 headsets are so closed in. Compared to the openness of my AKG K7xx... yeah, there is no comparison. I doubt anyone ever measured the frequency response of 5.1 surround headsets to show how terrible they truly are, so you'll have to take the word of me and anyone else here who comments on this subject, or you can go ahead with your 5.1 headset.

Assuming open back headphones are fine for you (bigger sound stage, no isolation), you can get the Sennheiser HD 598 for under $150 right now ($140 for the black one). Ask @caenlen about how it compares to various other headsets and headphones for gaming. You can combine this with a FiiO E10K or Schiit Fulla, and use Razer Surround, and then you'll have a good setup both for gaming and music (don't use Razer Surround when not gaming).


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Are you sure that Stereo headphones can perform better than 5.1/7.1 high-end gaming headphones? That's kinda hard to belive. But again, I'm a newbie, so if you you can show me evidence, I'll definetly trust you.
> 
> About the soundcard, no, I don't have the ZxR yet. I'm actually looking foward to buy them. Here my situation:
> My budget, well, I can look into expensive headphones, but nothing extraordinary expensive like those 1000+ dollar ones.


Generally speaking what you have been told is accurate. Most 5.1 headphones do not have 5-6 separate speakers in the cups, nor is it necessarily realistic that 6 separate drivers an inch from your ear is going to accurately reproduce positional audio. Even the ones that do offer multiple speakers are using low quality components and hamper sound quality and sound positioning. Most people (particularly those interested in the higher end audio gear) are going to suggest a quality stereo headset and incorporating some type of reliable software to simulate positional audio.

As also mentioned, I use the free Razer software and it does an excellent job, but it has been too long since I have compared it to other software to give you an accurate comparison.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The ZxR and other similarly expensive sound cards aren't worth the price. You're basically only buying it for virtual surround use for headphones, it would seem, and perhaps to boost sound quality. As you may have guessed other devices will improve sound quality far more, for much less than the ZxR.
> 
> Furthermore, virtual surround can be accomplished with the *free* Razer Surround software, which most agree is better than Dolby Headphone (ASUS sound cards). I can confirm it provides stronger positional audio than Creative X-Fi CMSS-3D. I haven't compared it to Creative SBX Surround though, but I'm sure they're close enough.
> 
> There is no such thing as "high-end gaming headphones." Well... except maybe Audio Technica's overpriced ones which are just their A700X/AD700X but with a mic attached. Almost everything labeled as a "gaming" product is terribly built and performs terribly too, headphones included.
> 
> Proof? Well, I did have the CM Storm Sirus for a while, a true 5.1 headset. Then I got the Audio Technica ATH-A900X and used virtual surround, and it's much better at rendering spatial cues. The sound stage is much larger as well; 5.1 headsets are so closed in. Compared to the openness of my AKG K7xx... yeah, there is no comparison. I doubt anyone ever measured the frequency response of 5.1 surround headsets to show how terrible they truly are, so you'll have to take the word of me and anyone else here who comments on this subject, or you can go ahead with your 5.1 headset.
> 
> Assuming open back headphones are fine for you (bigger sound stage, no isolation), you can get the Sennheiser HD 598 for under $150 right now ($140 for the black one). Ask @caenlen about how it compares to various other headsets and headphones for gaming. You can combine this with a FiiO E10K or Schiit Fulla, and use Razer Surround, and then you'll have a good setup both for gaming and music (don't use Razer Surround when not gaming).


Thank you for all the info;

I liked your suggestion. I heard that USB Headphones aren't as good as the others with multiple connections, but since this is an amplifier, I can't say if this applies too.

About overall sound quality, are you sure that the DAC/HD 598 combo will give me better audio quality than a dedicated soundcard?

I wish I had the opportunity to test this in person before buying it, but this is impossible since I'll have to import both the amp and the headphones in order to get my hands on them. It still feels strange for me that good Stereo headphones can perform better than all those marketing ones. I mean, don't get me wrong, I do trust you, it just feels weird for those who aren't experienced enough.

What about consoles, it will work properly?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I liked your suggestion. I heard that USB Headphones aren't as good as the others with multiple connections, but since this is an amplifier, I can't say if this applies too.
> 
> ?


It's not the USB interface that is the problem with USB headphones. Since USB goes directly into your PC, any USB headphone won't use your soundcard at all, and will use whatever is inside the headphone.

I don't think there are any USB headphones with a good sound card in them... that would add too much to the price, and would be difficult to fit in.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Thank you for all the info;
> 
> I liked your suggestion. I heard that USB Headphones aren't as good as the others with multiple connections, but since this is an amplifier, I can't say if this applies too.
> 
> About overall sound quality, are you sure that the DAC/HD 598 combo will give me better audio quality than a dedicated soundcard?
> 
> I wish I had the opportunity to test this in person before buying it, but this is impossible since I'll have to import both the amp and the headphones in order to get my hands on them. It still feels strange for me that good Stereo headphones can perform better than all those marketing ones. I mean, don't get me wrong, I do trust you, it just feels weird for those who aren't experienced enough.
> 
> What about consoles, it will work properly?


Unless we are talking about entry level cheapo DAC's, most entry level DAC's provide equivalent if not superior sound quality to high end sound cards.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless we are talking about entry level cheapo DAC's, most entry level DAC's provide equivalent if not superior sound quality to high end sound cards.


Well, what about the FiiO E10K that was mentioned? It costs about 75 bucks. Since I was going to spend 150 on the ZxR, I don't mind if there's a better DAC with similar price.

I really just want to be sure that I'll be getting the best sound quality as possible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Massdrop knows where it's at! I hope they have five hundred Fostex TH-X00 drops like they did with the K7xx. In the future I'm going to be looking for a closed back headphone for when I'm not at home, and unlike every other Fostex the TH-X00 seems like it's worth consideration for me (it would likely boil down to it vs the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z).


These headphones are basically semi-open. They have a gap between the cups and the cup holders as well as fairly loose clamping.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These headphones are basically semi-open. They have a gap between the cups and the cup holders as well as fairly loose clamping.


So I've heard... might have to get the W1000Z then.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So I've heard... might have to get the W1000Z then.


US$645









What's so special about it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Well, what about the FiiO E10K that was mentioned? It costs about 75 bucks. Since I was going to spend 150 on the ZxR, I don't mind if there's a better DAC with similar price.
> 
> I really just want to be sure that I'll be getting the best sound quality as possible.


I have never heard the ZxR, but the E10K is a pretty good DAC/Amp combo if you are looking at performance/price value. I personally would wait for Massdrop to have a drop on their ODAC+O2 combo again as it is much better IMO, but it is a bit more than the sound card at $200. That said, it all comes down to what features you are looking for. DAC's do not support surround sound. If you ever plan on using surround sound, you will need either a sound card or receiver.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> US$645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's so special about it?


It's well under $600 if importing from Japan. The consensus seems that it sounds a lot like the W3000ANV which was far more expensive than that. They're known for their unique euphonic/colored sound.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have never heard the ZxR, but the E10K is a pretty good DAC/Amp combo if you are looking at performance/price value. I personally would wait for Massdrop to have a drop on their ODAC+O2 combo again as it is much better IMO, but it is a bit more than the sound card at $200. That said, it all comes down to what features you are looking for. DAC's do not support surround sound. If you ever plan on using surround sound, you will need either a sound card or receiver.


That's what I was asking before. I was looking for a soundcard + 5.1/7.1 headphone combo. Then It was said that if I get a good stereo headphones + dac/amp + Razer software I may get a better surroud quality for gaming. And now looks like the soundcard is the better option.

I'm getting even more confused here ):


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> That's what I was asking before. I was looking for a soundcard + 5.1/7.1 headphone combo. Then It was said that if I get a good stereo headphones + dac/amp + Razer software I may get a better surroud quality for gaming. And now looks like the soundcard is the better option.
> 
> I'm getting even more confused here ):


He's talking about real surround, plugging in a 5.1 or 7.1 system for example. I would expect him and practically everyone else here to point you away from 5.1 headsets too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Are you sure that Stereo headphones can perform better than 5.1/7.1 high-end gaming headphones? That's kinda hard to belive. But again, I'm a newbie, so if you you can show me evidence, I'll definetly trust you.
> 
> About the soundcard, no, I don't have the ZxR yet. I'm actually looking foward to buy them. Here my situation:
> My budget, well, I can look into expensive headphones, but nothing extraordinary expensive like those 1000+ dollar ones.


I have an experiment for you. BUy the Monoprice 8323 for 25 bucks off monoprice.com and then use Razer virtual surround with it, for gaming, I think you will be very impressed. Razer virtual is free as well, so you are looking at a $25 risk investment, and even then if you don't like it send it back. I have found the best headphones that work with Razer virtual are the 8323's, you can literally hear helicopters flying overhead, and I was not able to get that with other cans, side note, I have owned a true 5.1 before as well, like 1 or 2 years ago, Roccat brand I think it was, and it truly is garbage in comparison.

Take the risk, give it a shot, mail it back for refund if not satisfied, worst case scenario is you lose out on $25. If they don't meet your standards or don't impress you, just mail it back for a refund and I will rethink my suggestion, knowing your budget would be helpful though


----------



## Crazy9000

Imagine yourself putting an armchair in front of your TV, then rearranging your 5.1 setup like so:

-Throw away center speaker
-Replace the sub with two smaller ones
-Set all the speakers right at your arms

I think you'd be wondering why you didn't just buy a good 2.1 system instead. This is what you're faced with buying headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have an experiment for you. BUy the Monoprice 8323 for 25 bucks off monoprice.com and then use Razer virtual surround with it, for gaming, I think you will be very impressed. Razer virtual is free as well, so you are looking at a $25 risk investment, and even then if you don't like it send it back. I have found the best headphones that work with Razer virtual are the 8323's, you can literally hear helicopters flying overhead, and I was not able to get that with other cans, side note, I have owned a true 5.1 before as well, like 1 or 2 years ago, Roccat brand I think it was, and it truly is garbage in comparison.
> 
> Take the risk, give it a shot, mail it back for refund if not satisfied, worst case scenario is you lose out on $25. If they don't meet your standards or don't impress you, just mail it back for a refund and I will rethink my suggestion, knowing your budget would be helpful though


^ There it is. This guy has tried out more headphones for gaming than pretty much anyone else. Surround headsets are gimmicks. Try not to buy anything branded for "gaming" except maybe monitors depending on your preferences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Imagine yourself putting an armchair in front of your TV, then rearranging your 5.1 setup like so:
> 
> -Throw away center speaker
> -Replace the sub with two smaller ones
> -Set all the speakers right at your arms
> 
> I think you'd be wondering why you didn't just buy a good 2.1 system instead. This is what you're faced with buying headphones.


Well put!


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have an experiment for you. BUy the Monoprice 8323 for 25 bucks off monoprice.com and then use Razer virtual surround with it, for gaming, I think you will be very impressed. Razer virtual is free as well, so you are looking at a $25 risk investment, and even then if you don't like it send it back. I have found the best headphones that work with Razer virtual are the 8323's, you can literally hear helicopters flying overhead, and I was not able to get that with other cans, side note, I have owned a true 5.1 before as well, like 1 or 2 years ago, Roccat brand I think it was, and it truly is garbage in comparison.
> 
> Take the risk, give it a shot, mail it back for refund if not satisfied, worst case scenario is you lose out on $25. If they don't meet your standards or don't impress you, just mail it back for a refund and I will rethink my suggestion, knowing your budget would be helpful though


I own an old Sony ZX-300, which costed me about 30$ at the time. Can I just use them instead?

EDIT: I was happy because the headphone you mentioned is in sale right now, but then I saw this:


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He'd probably love it for music, but not gaming. Gaming is his primary usage.
> Best ignoring budget? I'm going to exclude EDM since I don't listen to it at all. I think I'll say Stax SR-009, which is the best headphone I've heard for almost every genre. Within a more reasonable budget, the HiFiMan HE-560 and Beyerdynamic T1 are great for electronic (I'd choose the HE-560 over the T1 unless you happen to have equipment geared toward high impedance headphones only). Within an even more reasonable budget, the DT 880 does a good job.


True. They're not totally bad for gaming, and something like Razer Surround would only help. They have a better than average soundstage, and the only game I prefer not to use them in is CS:GO.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What you guys think is the best can for EDM & Electronic music?


Fostex TH-900


----------



## Aventadoor

But #cringeworthy treble on those?
However I belive pads can fix that with TH-900, like it did with TH-X00, but then my big ears wont fit


----------



## Swolern

The TH-X00 just muddied up the treble in comparison to the th-900. But i guess that is fair since the 900 is 3x the price. Out of all the high-end headphones i have had, none were as satisfying with electronic and dubstep as the th-900. Treble was perfect, but i might depend on amp setup.


----------



## Aventadoor

I have some friends who owned TH-900 and we share the same preferences. They found them way too harsh and sharp in the treble.
But idk... They used the Auralic and Violectric amps tho


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But I said best for EDM & Electronic music, so you cant exclude it


IMO... Ultrasone Pro 900
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The TH-X00 just muddied up the treble in comparison to the th-900. But i guess that is fair since the 900 is 3x the price. Out of all the high-end headphones i have had, none were as satisfying with electronic and dubstep as the th-900. Treble was perfect, but i might depend on amp setup.


I highly disagree. I much prefer the flattened treble over the piercing treble of the TH-900. The trebles on the TH-900 are extremely fatiguing and overly piercing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I have some friends who owned TH-900 and we share the same preferences. They found them way too harsh and sharp in the treble.
> But idk... They used the Auralic and Violectric amps tho


A lot of people find the TH-900 treble cringe worthy. It's just not musical or even tolerable IMO.


----------



## boredgunner

The TH-900 might be the worst over-ear headphone I've ever listened to in my opinion. The most sucked out mids, the brightest treble, the most overblown bass that drowns out the entire mid range. Zero enjoyment. Tried it with the HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 and Ayre Acoustics QB-9 DAC.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive started to really love my HD650's. Well... Atleast with "real" music. I actually prefer them to the HE-6 with such music, I hear details easier.
But I need a headphone for EDM & Electronic music, and the HD650 just doesnt cut it, it sounds dull. HE-6 sounds AWSM with electronic, but bad with EDM.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive started to really love my HD650's. Well... Atleast with "real" music. I actually prefer them to the HE-6 with such music, I hear details easier.
> But I need a headphone for EDM & Electronic music, and the HD650 just doesnt cut it, it sounds dull. HE-6 sounds AWSM with electronic, but bad with EDM.


Wow, what details? The HE-6 is so much more resolving to my ears than the much smoother HD 650.


----------



## Aventadoor

Let me quote from Superbestaudiofriends, cause I think it might be some Dynamic vs Planar thing.
I think its the way they layer the sound compared to planars. You could say details are more focused in the dynamic headphones, it comes thru easier.

"Hey if you get a quick chance, I also wanted to hear your thoughts on the HD-650 vs LCD-3 for details. I'm hearing much, much more with the HD-650's, and it is making me think the LCD's will never offer the same presentation. The 650's seem to be presenting much more micro detail and I'm hoping I can take the LCD's to that level. Do you think it's possible with the right setup?

Here is my response:

It's funny you mention the HD-650. The latest HD-650s are really fantastic and IMO a superior headphone to the LCD-3F. The new Fazors are actually a downgrade from the older non-Fazor LCD2 and LCD3s. Yes, they sound worse. I know because I have an old LCD-2r2 non-fazor which has better transient response and faster less muddy bass than anything Audeze currently produces. The HD-650 is an extremely resolving headphone that doesn't get enough credit. Best kept secret for just over a few hundred bucks. It keeps scaling and scaling, even with a resolving DAC and amp - even up to the $7k amps that EC makes."

http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/sennheiser-hd650-love.44/


----------



## pez

I'd say if you're dying for more bass in EDM, you may want to source a pair of D5k or D7k. They'd definitely be a nice social piece for looks, and a very utility type of headphone, IMO. I wish I had more amps to test with the HD650. I know you have much better equipment than me, but I can't stress how poorly I felt the HD650 sounded with the Vali. Literally sucked the life out of the lower-end of any song. The Asgard 2 on the other hand sounded like a completely different animal. I listened to it on a couple different amps before, but nothing gave me the joy my Asgard 2 did. It's almost like this setup is just in-tune for me, and what I look forward to hearing when I put on the HD650.

I'm nearly tempted to call the Asgard 2 a 'bassy' amp. It's SS, but it even brings out some bass on the rather bass-light AKG Q701.


----------



## Aventadoor

I use WA6-SE with HD6XX (I got HD600 aswell). And its known for being pretty good for Sennheiser, especially in bass & dynamics. There's probably better amps ofc, Im tempted to try something else later on. Some prefer the Asgard to Mjolnir 2 ive read. I had a pair of Denon AH-D2000, but they just sound **** to be honest, so muddy. I know D5K and D7K are better in this area, but extremly rare to come by and not worth the price they go for now, in my opinion.


----------



## pez

Yeah, you an Tjj agree on that point most definitely







. I've only heard the WA7 Fireflies, and I was impressed with its' performance with the K812. However, I wasn't able to try my HD650s on it







. I actually need to replace the pads on my pair.


----------



## Wagnelles

I guess I finally managed to understand how things work. From a guy who didn't know nothing about high quality sound, this is an achiviement for me.

Here it goes:

A good pair of Stereo headphones can perform much better than fake "5.1" or "7.1" "gaming" headphones, because of their high quality components. If i really want surround, I shoud buy a real setup instead.

For an expensive top-notch pair of hadphones like the Sennheiser HD 800, I will need a good DAC/AMP combo, to make everything work as it should. I'm now thinking if it's possible to combine the DAC/AMP with a soundcard like the ZxR to get the most quality as possible.

Also, what do you guys think about this one?

https://www.jdslabs.com/products/48/o2-odac-combo/


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I guess I finally managed to understand how things work. From a guy who didn't know nothing about high quality sound, this is an achiviement for me.
> 
> Here it goes:
> 
> A good pair of Stereo headphones can perform much better than fake "5.1" or "7.1" "gaming" headphones, because of their high quality components. If i really want surround, I shoud buy a real setup instead.
> 
> For an expensive top-notch pair of hadphones like the Sennheiser HD 800, I will need a good DAC/AMP combo, to make everything work as it should. I'm now thinking if it's possible to combine the DAC/AMP with a soundcard like the ZxR to get the most quality as possible.
> 
> Also, what do you guys think about this one?
> 
> https://www.jdslabs.com/products/48/o2-odac-combo/


ODAC + O2 is said to be one of the best DACs and amps for the price.

The HD 800 is complete overkill for gaming and anything but listening to well encoded/mastered music files with a very nice DAC and amp (e.g. Ayre Acoustics QB-9 + Woo Audio WA22). Everything you hear in games is low quality sounds pretty much. Since you're mostly focused on gaming, you can settle for a FiiO E10K and AKG Q701 (or K7xx if you want to wait for it to return) and use Razer Surround. Another option is the Sennheiser HD 598 which should be more comfortable than the Q701.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> ODAC + O2 is said to be one of the best DACs and amps for the price.
> 
> The HD 800 is complete overkill for gaming and anything but listening to well encoded/mastered music files with a very nice DAC and amp (e.g. Ayre Acoustics QB-9 + Woo Audio WA22). Everything you hear in games is low quality sounds pretty much. Since you're mostly focused on gaming, you can settle for a FiiO E10K and AKG Q701 (or K7xx if you want to wait for it to return) and use Razer Surround. Another option is the Sennheiser HD 598 which should be more comfortable than the Q701.


Going from a 1.2k dollar headphone to a 140 dollar seems to be a bit too much for me... It just makes the HD 598 look like a low-end headphone if cmopared to the HD 800. Am I wrong?

EDIT: Also, thank you very much for all the replies during the day. I'm learning a lot from you and the other OCN users. You guys are amazing


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Going from a 1.2k dollar headphone to a 140 dollar seems to be a bit too much for me... It just makes the HD 598 look like a low-end headphone if cmopared to the HD 800. Am I wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Also, thank you very much for all the replies during the day. I'm learning a lot from you and the other OCN users. You guys are amazing


Weren't you recently looking at 5.1 gaming headsets? That's about as low end as it gets. The HD 598 is low end compared to the HD 800 for serious stereo music listening. Gaming is one of the least demanding applications for sound equipment. Diminishing returns kick in so quickly, right around the $200 mark for headphones or even less.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Going from a 1.2k dollar headphone to a 140 dollar seems to be a bit too much for me... It just makes the HD 598 look like a low-end headphone if cmopared to the HD 800. Am I wrong?
> 
> EDIT: Also, thank you very much for all the replies during the day. I'm learning a lot from you and the other OCN users. You guys are amazing


Let me put this in context, buying HD800's solely for gaming is like buying 2 Titan X's to play minecraft.

The HD 598 is very high end compared to any gaming headset (other than some of the AT and sennheiser ones) you'll find.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Weren't you recently looking at 5.1 gaming headsets? That's about as low end as it gets. The HD 598 is low end compared to the HD 800 for serious stereo music listening. Gaming is one of the least demanding applications for sound equipment. Diminishing returns kick in so quickly, right around the $200 mark for headphones or even less.


Yes, I were looking for 5.1 headphones beucase I thought they were good!









Of course I'll need to save up for some time if I decide to pick up the HD 800, I don't have the money to just throw away 6.2 brazilian minimum wages in a pair of headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Let me put this in context, buying HD800's solely for gaming is like buying 2 Titan X's to play minecraft.
> 
> The HD 598 is very high end compared to any gaming headset (other than some of the AT and sennheiser ones) you'll find.


Well, I'm also going to listen to FLAC audio tracks and play/record musical instruments, this is not for gaming only.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Yes, I were looking for 5.1 headphones beucase I thought they were good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'll need to save up for some time if I decide to pick up the HD 800, I don't have the money to just throw away 6.2 brazilian minimum wages in a pair of headphones.
> Well, I'm also going to listen to FLAC audio tracks and play/record musical instruments, this is not for gaming only.


Ah, so some serious listening and even monitoring? You might just turn into an audiophile. With that said, it's probably best to start small... relatively speaking (HD 598 being small).


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ah, so some serious listening and even monitoring? You might just turn into an audiophile. With that said, it's probably best to start small... relatively speaking (HD 598 being small).


I'm reading this "audiophile" term more than I'm seeing my female friends getting pregnant since I started to look into high end headphones.

Does listening to FLAC audio files and enjoying high quality sounds while gaming/playing instruments makes me an "audiophile"? Is this a good thing at least?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I'm reading this "audiophile" term more than I'm seeing my female friends getting pregnant since I started to look into high end headphones.
> 
> Does listening to FLAC audio files and enjoying high quality sounds while gaming/playing instruments makes me an "audiophile"? Is this a good thing at least?


Technically, an audiophile is anyone that's enthusiastic about audio. But it tends to carry a bit of snobistic attitude among some crowds.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Technically, an audiophile is anyone that's enthusiastic about audio. But it tends to carry a bit of snobistic attitude among some crowds.


I really dislike such terms, or more like labels to me.

Anyway, back to the subject, is it possible to combine a soundcard to a DAC/AMP combo to improve the overall sound quality?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I really dislike such terms, or more like labels to me.
> 
> Anyway, back to the subject, is it possible to combine a soundcard to a DAC/AMP combo to improve the overall sound quality?


I think you're misunderstanding something here, a sound card and a DAC /Amp combo are the exact same thing. The only difference being that a sound card is usually connected trough pcie and an external DAC/Amp trough USB or optical.


----------



## Wagnelles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you're misunderstanding something here, a sound card and a DAC /Amp combo are the exact same thing. The only difference being that a sound card is usually connected trough pcie and an external DAC/Amp trough USB or optical.


I see... Well then I just don't know what to buy.

My intention from the beginning was to buy a soundcard that I could use to have great surround gaming and also use it on my consoles. And from what I know DAC/amp combo doesn't support surround sound, and also I can't use such things like Razer Surround software on a Wii U or PS3/4.


----------



## Wagnelles

Hey, I already know that a good pair of stereo cans can perform way better than gaming headphones, but I'd like to read your opinions about this post that I found on *Tom's Guide* about "true 7.1 hadsets":

Quote:


> As far as I know there are only 2 true surround 7.1 headsets:
> 
> 1)Razer Tiamat 7.1: great headset with 5 titanium coated drivers per ear cup(40mm,30mm,30mm,20mm,20mm). Reviewers have had extreme mixed thoughts on it ranging from 10/10 to a 1/10 cuz this headset is heavily sound card dependent. Unless u have an awesome sound card in ur rig this headset will be a waste of money. Not only is this headset expensive but the card most users have recommended is the Asus Phoebos soundcard which costs just as much as the headset. the design is great and comfortable and has analog audio jacks for each channel and it can blow ur mind in a game with pinpoint precision when coupled with the right sound card. Now I personally don't think it is worth it because most virtual surround sound headsets can still out perform a true surround sound headset even if an audio algorithm is a poor substitute for independent drivers when it comes to surround sound. As far as bass is concerned I should point out all true surround sound headsets have poor bass...so far! mostly the driver size cannot be larger then 40mm in order to fit all the drivers in .
> 
> 2) Asus Strix 7.1: 5 Neodymium magnet drivers per cup(40mm,40mm,30mm,30mm,20mm) unlike the tiamat this headset has two 40mm drivers per ear cup. I have my eyes on this one....for several reasons. this is the first headset to attempt using HDMI connector instead of the 3.5mm audio jack or the USB. Unlike the tiamat it comes with an asus sound card build into the volume control box. Because this headset is still being tested for approval in U.S. there is very little information on it's performance. But if it is anything like it's virtual surround predecessor Asus Strix DSP boasting a massive 60mm driver per cup it may be a surprisingly cheap high quality substitute for the tiamat 7.1. Now it is not much to look at. The build looks cheap and squeaky and the ear cups are huge. Most users have complained that it fits on an over the average size head like a clamp and will cause headaches after 30 minutes. The gimmicks on the sound control box are worthless but if u know ur way around the equalizer, a few tweaks will make surround sound as good as any expensive virtual surround headset (according to some users). Now the achilles heal of this headset is the same as tiamat. because the drivers can't be larger then 40mm the high range, low range and bass are pretty much as weak as the tiamat in 2.1 setting and sufficient (not over powering) in 7.1 setup although most users observed the bass is better on this one compared to tiamat. ofc the biggest reason I have my eyes on this one is because it comes with the asus promise of listening to the customer. infact it already has a firmware update available on the asus site for boosting bass and volume.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I see... Well then I just don't know what to buy.
> 
> My intention from the beginning was to buy a soundcard that I could use to have great surround gaming and also use it on my consoles. And from what I know DAC/amp combo doesn't support surround sound, and also I can't use such things like Razer Surround software on a Wii U or PS3/4.


I'm pretty sure the only way to get virtual surround out of a gaming console is with an Astro headset and their mixamp device. Or maybe one of the few ASUS or Creative external sound cards will work? Not sure, most of us here never tried such things since we're PC gamers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> Hey, I already know that a good pair of stereo cans can perform way better than gaming headphones, but I'd like to read your opinions about this post that I found on *Tom's Guide* about "true 7.1 hadsets":


Who's Tom? Anyone who writes a guide and types like that ("ur", "cuz", "u", etc.) probably isn't reliable.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With all this talk of virtual surround, I'm curious.... Will razer surround work with a Schiit stack of some description, say an Asgard2 plus Bifrost combination? Always been curious about such things.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With all this talk of virtual surround, I'm curious.... Will razer surround work with a Schiit stack of some description, say an Asgard2 plus Bifrost combination? Always been curious about such things.


Someone told me it does work with such setups. I've tested it with a Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1, connected to my sound card via optical and it worked. I'll try my other setup over the weekend (USB out to Gustard U12, coaxial out to Tubemagic D1).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Someone told me it does work with such setups. I've tested it with a Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1, connected to my sound card via optical and it worked. I'll try my other setup over the weekend (USB out to Gustard U12, coaxial out to Tubemagic D1).


Ah, that's good to know. I should probably give it a shot with my current audio interface too, but I really do eventually want to swap up to something with not only a bigger volume knob, but higher fidelity AND the volume knob is right there on my desk instead of somewhat of a ways away ^_^;;;; Then again, arguably that's what I get for using rackmount gear I already had.

EDIT: Sure, I'd love to get a setup like the Opp HA-1, or a Schiit Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combo, but an Asgard 2/Bifrost combination is significantly cheaper.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO... Ultrasone Pro 900
> I highly disagree. I much prefer the flattened treble over the piercing treble of the TH-900. The trebles on the TH-900 are extremely fatiguing and overly piercing.
> A lot of people find the TH-900 treble cringe worthy. It's just not musical or even tolerable IMO.


Ouch no love for the 900, LOL. Well to me it was the best in specific genres. But I do like my treble with extreme clarity & detail so maybe it is just my preference, but was never overly piercing with my setup. I do agree the mids were recessed with its U-curved sound signature, but that's what just made it more fun IMO.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ouch no *love* for the 900, LOL. Well to me it was the best in specific genres. But I do like my treble with extreme clarity & detail so maybe it is just my preference, but was never overly piercing with my setup. I do agree the mids were recessed with its U-curved sound signature, but that's what just made it more fun IMO.


I love the cups?







The huge treble and bass emphasis pushes back the midrange even further IMO making them seem more V shaped than U shaped. It does have amazing bass response and extension for a non-planar headphones though. The TH-X00 is just so much fun to listen to though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With all this talk of virtual surround, I'm curious.... Will razer surround work with a Schiit stack of some description, say an Asgard2 plus Bifrost combination? Always been curious about such things.


My setup is a Bifrost Uber + Asgard 2, so I can try it out this evening. I may have to try it with the HD650 to really give you a test of how well it improves.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wagnelles*
> 
> I own an old Sony ZX-300, which costed me about 30$ at the time. Can I just use them instead?
> 
> EDIT: I was happy because the headphone you mentioned is in sale right now, but then I saw this:


Oh man, didn't know you was in Brazil http://www.ebay.com/itm/Monoprice-8323-Premium-Hi-Fi-DJ-Style-Over-the-Ear-Pro-Headphone-/231470591911?hash=item35e4b8efa7:g:xNgAAOSwBLlVd0Ow

try seeing if going through Ebay will help the cost some. and try the Razer surround with the ZX-300 as well as the 8323 and let me know what you think


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My setup is a Bifrost Uber + Asgard 2, so I can try it out this evening. I may have to try it with the HD650 to really give you a test of how well it improves.


Can't wait to hear such, especially since I've contemplated trying out the HD 650's myself. Well, okay, more as a gift for my husband (since I have my K712's), but also out of curiosity. That and a local store always has a couple pairs in, and they have no problem at all if they open up the box to let me have a listen...


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think it's a very enjoyable headphone for everyone to listen to. You could give it to anyone and they would enjoy it. They may not prefer it over what they have, but it's still an easy listen. I will re-iterate to skip the OG Magni or OG Vali for amping purposes, though. I'm strongly in the boat that while it WILL drive them, it doesn't do it very well.


----------



## wizardbro

I have the K7XX hooked up to the Vali 2 and the headphone has some pretty decent sub bass and decent punch when listening to electronic music. Listening to metal however, especially faster metal like thrash/power/death 80s stuff, the distortion on the guitars doesn't sound engaging and songs sound flat overall. I really can't listen to some metal albums on these phones and have to use my speakers with woofer.

I guess I'm looking for more of a V shaped headphone that would be more fun. Does the TH-X00 fit the bill?
They look very interesting to me, especially since they would be good with electronic music as well as metal and are U shaped.

In the meantime while waiting for the next TH-X00 drop, I was thinking of doing the bass port mod on the K7XX. I've read they give the bass more punch. Any downsides to this mod?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I have the K7XX hooked up to the Vali 2 and the headphone has some pretty decent sub bass and decent punch when listening to electronic music. Listening to metal however, especially faster metal like thrash/power/death 80s stuff, the distortion on the guitars doesn't sound engaging and songs sound flat overall. I really can't listen to some metal albums on these phones and have to use my speakers with woofer.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for more of a V shaped headphone that would be more fun. Does the TH-X00 fit the bill?
> They look very interesting to me, especially since they would be good with electronic music as well as metal and are U shaped.
> 
> In the meantime while waiting for the next TH-X00 drop, I was thinking of doing the bass port mod on the K7XX. I've read they give the bass more punch. Any downsides to this mod?


The TH-X00 has more of a U-shape FR. The has great bass and sub bass for non-planar at its price range. The lower midrange is more pronounced while the upper midrange is more recessed and has a dip. The trebles are basically flattened wherever possible, making it much more smooth and laid back. Overall, it is a smooth, warm headphones with great bass.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I have the K7XX hooked up to the Vali 2 and the headphone has some pretty decent sub bass and decent punch when listening to electronic music. Listening to metal however, especially faster metal like thrash/power/death 80s stuff, the distortion on the guitars doesn't sound engaging and songs sound flat overall. I really can't listen to some metal albums on these phones and have to use my speakers with woofer.
> 
> I guess I'm looking for more of a V shaped headphone that would be more fun. Does the TH-X00 fit the bill?
> They look very interesting to me, especially since they would be good with electronic music as well as metal and are U shaped.
> 
> In the meantime while waiting for the next TH-X00 drop, I was thinking of doing the bass port mod on the K7XX. I've read they give the bass more punch. Any downsides to this mod?


Yeah, I assume the Vali 2 is much improved. Along with the Magni 2 and Modi 2. I'm curious to hear the new M&M2 setup, but I was surprised to be so underwhelmed with the OG Vali. I can actually handle the Q701 with some EDM, but in the end it just lacks some 'life' for me. Some rock, metal, hardcore, etc definitely gets too much in the midrange for me and is where I have to call it quits lol.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, that's good to know. I should probably give it a shot with my current audio interface too, but I really do eventually want to swap up to something with not only a bigger volume knob, but higher fidelity AND the volume knob is right there on my desk instead of somewhat of a ways away ^_^;;;; Then again, arguably that's what I get for using rackmount gear I already had.
> 
> EDIT: Sure, I'd love to get a setup like the *Oppo HA-1*, or a Schiit Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combo, but an Asgard 2/Bifrost combination is significantly cheaper.


The Oppo HA-1 looks pretty nice.

At BoredGunner and the others that have been answering my spree of questions (thanks by the way







): Would the HA-1 be sufficient to drive the HD800? It's more in line with what I'd want to spend on an amp/dac, it's not huge (10.0 x 3.6 x 13.1 inches), it has a good range of inputs, and the reviews I checked out pegged it as fairly neutral. I'm more interested in neutral audio than trying to color or soften the sound, though, I can't say for certain until I hear them of course.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The Oppo HA-1 looks pretty nice.
> 
> At BoredGunner and the others that have been answering my spree of questions (thanks by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ): Would the HA-1 be sufficient to drive the HD800? It's more in line with what I'd want to spend on an amp/dac, it's not huge (10.0 x 3.6 x 13.1 inches), it has a good range of inputs, and the reviews I checked out pegged it as fairly neutral. I'm more interested in neutral audio than trying to color or soften the sound, though, I can't say for certain until I hear them of course.


I have no experience with Oppo for some reason. For that price I'd take a leap of faith and get the Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III (which can be sent to Jolida for upgrades later on down the line, but I'd use nice 5751 tubes right away) and Antique Sound Lab MG Head DT OTL MKIII (which can be run with or without the transformers, I assume without is best for the HD 800).


----------



## Shardnax

Their DVD players are/were excellent for the price. I've heard nothing but good things about their BD players, though I haven't picked one up just yet.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The nice thing about the Oppos is that the resale value tends to be quite good, so if it's not "the one" you could easily recoup most of the cost for something else. AFAIK Jolida and other more "boutique" brands have terrible resale value so I wouldn't recommend them as blind purchases.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The TH-X00 has more of a U-shape FR. The has great bass and sub bass for non-planar at its price range. The lower midrange is more pronounced while the upper midrange is more recessed and has a dip. The trebles are basically flattened wherever possible, making it much more smooth and laid back. Overall, it is a smooth, warm headphones with great bass.


I think I'm going to get the TH-X00 for music and going to keep this K7XX for games. Has massdrop ever confirmed they are going to produce more for another drop? I know the K7XX drops like every month, but the th-x00 could be different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I assume the Vali 2 is much improved. Along with the Magni 2 and Modi 2. I'm curious to hear the new M&M2 setup, but I was surprised to be so underwhelmed with the OG Vali. I can actually handle the Q701 with some EDM, but in the end it just lacks some 'life' for me. Some rock, metal, hardcore, etc definitely gets too much in the midrange for me and is where I have to call it quits lol.


The Vali 1 is supposed to have better dynamics and a warmer more tubey sound than the Vali 2. The Vali 2 has a much improved noise floor (almost inaudible), zero microphonics and a more neutral tone with some aspects of tube sound still. It's a nice amp, but if you're that underwhelmed with those phones+vali1 then yeah, AKG K7 sound is not for us.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I think I'm going to get the TH-X00 for music and going to keep this K7XX for games. Has massdrop ever confirmed they are going to produce more for another drop? I know the K7XX drops like every month, but the th-x00 could be different.
> The Vali 1 is supposed to have better dynamics and a warmer more tubey sound than the Vali 2. The Vali 2 has a much improved noise floor (almost inaudible), zero microphonics and a more neutral tone with some aspects of tube sound still. It's a nice amp, but if you're that underwhelmed with those phones+vali1 then yeah, AKG K7 sound is not for us.


Will is contacting Fostex to make 1000 units for another drop. Whether or not Fostex agrees (its not just 1000 units to sell, but more for warranty purposes as well) and if they agree, how long it will take would be anyone's guess. I am guessing early to mid next year at the very earliest.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The nice thing about the Oppos is that the resale value tends to be quite good, so if it's not "the one" you could easily recoup most of the cost for something else. AFAIK Jolida and other more "boutique" brands have terrible resale value so I wouldn't recommend them as blind purchases.


That's great to hear! I might go with an opportunity but we'll see, as other options have one huge perk to them - you can upgrade one part with a stack versus having to do the whole unit with an all in one. But balanced capability with a sexy black case does make it hard to resist once I have the cash. Schiit's name is funnier to say though.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Will is contacting Fostex to make 1000 units for another drop. Whether or not Fostex agrees (its not just 1000 units to sell, but more for warranty purposes as well) and if they agree, how long it will take would be anyone's guess. I am guessing early to mid next year at the very earliest.


¨

I've contacted a TH-X00 owner to try and get myself a pair. He does kinda like them but isent sold.
So I hope he will end up selling them to ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> ¨
> 
> I've contacted a TH-X00 owner to try and get myself a pair. He does kinda like them but isent sold.
> So I hope he will end up selling them to ME!!!!!!!!!!!!


I hope you get them! I really like mine. If I got these before I got my LCD-2.2, I believe it would be safe to say I would not buy the LCD-2's.


----------



## Aventadoor

Have you explored new pads with them yet? I know for a fact that they will be like " on ears" almost for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Have you explored new pads with them yet? I know for a fact that they will be like " on ears" almost for me.


Nah, I have small ears so I am content with the way they fit. I am waiting for Alpha pads to go back on sale though.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I'm looking at suggestions for some new headphones for gaming and music. I have a budget of $500 USD and I'd like not to get an amplifier to drive the headphones. I have a large head with big ears. I don't need a microphone as I already have a Blue Snowball. I'd be using them for First Person Shooters like Call of Duty, Battlefield as well as other genres of games like Horror and racing. As for music I listen to a lot of different genres but mostly Metal, Orchestral and Electronic music. At the moment I'm considering the Philips Fidelio X2.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I'm looking at suggestions for some new headphones for gaming and music. I have a budget of $500 USD and I'd like not to get an amplifier to drive the headphones. I have a large head with big ears. I don't need a microphone as I already have a Blue Snowball. I'd be using them for First Person Shooters like Call of Duty, Battlefield as well as other genres of games like Horror and racing. As for music I listen to a lot of different genres but mostly Metal, Orchestral and Electronic music. At the moment I'm considering the Philips Fidelio X2.


Why are you against getting an amplifier? In that case, no need to buy $500 headphones. I wouldn't expect the Philips Fidelio X2 to be an ideal choice for orchestral music, but it's probably good for metal and electronic. The Audio Technica ATH-AD900X is good for orchestral, but not very good for electronic or metal. Maybe the Sennheiser HD 598 is a good middle ground?

Note that most sound cards these days come with an amplifier, and you can utilize their virtual surround solution to improve your gaming experience. If you get one, I'd change my recommendation to the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 250 Ohm which is good for everything (don't get the Pro model, it's likely too small for you).


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The nice thing about the Oppos is that the resale value tends to be quite good, so if it's not "the one" you could easily recoup most of the cost for something else. AFAIK Jolida and other more "boutique" brands have terrible resale value so I wouldn't recommend them as blind purchases.


Oppo's warranty is also a lot friendlier, six months on the GFX Dac is pretty harsh. The operating temperature on the HA-1 seems pretty hot though.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why are you against getting an amplifier? In that case, no need to buy $500 headphones. I wouldn't expect the Philips Fidelio X2 to be an ideal choice for orchestral music, but it's probably good for metal and electronic. The Audio Technica ATH-AD900X is good for orchestral, but not very good for electronic or metal. Maybe the Sennheiser HD 598 is a good middle ground?
> 
> Note that most sound cards these days come with an amplifier, and you can utilize their virtual surround solution to improve your gaming experience. If you get one, I'd change my recommendation to the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 250 Ohm which is good for everything (don't get the Pro model, it's likely too small for you).


I'm not against getting an amplifier, I'd just prefer headphones that i could also use with my phone but I'm open to getting an amp.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Oppo's warranty is also a lot friendlier, six months on the GFX Dac is pretty harsh. The operating temperature on the HA-1 seems pretty hot though.


Just how warm/hot are we talking? Always something to want to know when the ambients in your place are usually 25C (because that's what they set the hallways at)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I think it's a very enjoyable headphone for everyone to listen to. You could give it to anyone and they would enjoy it. They may not prefer it over what they have, but it's still an easy listen. I will re-iterate to skip the OG Magni or OG Vali for amping purposes, though. I'm strongly in the boat that while it WILL drive them, it doesn't do it very well.


I suspect my husband wouldn't mind since he's effectively stolen my ATH-M50X's and loves those minus the fact they get fairly warm after a few hours. He also loves how my K712's are for sound, but finds the headband to really dig into his head, and the ear cups aren't quite that comfy. Hence why I suspect he might like the HD 600/650's, as they're reputed to have a fairly nice quality to them, AND are open backed. Might get a lot less of the "oh sorry hun, didn't realize you were trying to talk to me" when he has music on too


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I think I'm going to get the TH-X00 for music and going to keep this K7XX for games. Has massdrop ever confirmed they are going to produce more for another drop? I know the K7XX drops like every month, but the th-x00 could be different.
> The Vali 1 is supposed to have better dynamics and a warmer more tubey sound than the Vali 2. The Vali 2 has a much improved noise floor (almost inaudible), zero microphonics and a more neutral tone with some aspects of tube sound still. It's a nice amp, but if you're that underwhelmed with those phones+vali1 then yeah, AKG K7 sound is not for us.


That's a bit strange since the Vali 2 is an actual tube amp now. Who knows. All this X00 hype makes me want to try them, too







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's great to hear! I might go with an opportunity but we'll see, as other options have one huge perk to them - you can upgrade one part with a stack versus having to do the whole unit with an all in one. But balanced capability with a sexy black case does make it hard to resist once I have the cash. Schiit's name is funnier to say though.


Well I'm a lump of coal.

I didn't get to play enough CS last night to try out the surround :/. I had to pack for my weekend, so I won't be back into the swing of things until Friday evening probably :.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's a bit strange since the Vali 2 is an actual tube amp now. Who knows. All this X00 hype makes me want to try them, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe the tubes the new Vali 2 is shipping with are to blame? A Mullard E88CC would probably bring the warmth back and more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I'm a lump of coal.
> 
> I didn't get to play enough CS last night to try out the surround :/. I had to pack for my weekend, so I won't be back into the swing of things until Friday evening probably :.


No worries, real life happens ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Just how warm/hot are we talking? Always something to want to know when the ambients in your place are usually 25C (because that's what they set the hallways at)
> I suspect my husband wouldn't mind since he's effectively stolen my ATH-M50X's and loves those minus the fact they get fairly warm after a few hours. He also loves how my K712's are for sound, but finds the headband to really dig into his head, and the ear cups aren't quite that comfy. Hence why I suspect he might like the HD 600/650's, as they're reputed to have a fairly nice quality to them, AND are open backed. Might get a lot less of the "oh sorry hun, didn't realize you were trying to talk to me" when he has music on too


According to this review:
Quote:


> The HA-1 can generate a lot of heat with temperatures measured as high as 115 degrees Fahrenheit (46 degrees C).


The article doesn't say what the ambient temp. was or what they were doing with the HA-1 to hit said temperature.

I know the feeling on closed heaphones. My brother will come and try to speak to me and I won't know he's there until I see him trying to talk.


----------



## Aventadoor

Decided to return my HD650s for HD600 afterall, lol!
HD650 are just too rolled off and warm.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Maybe the tubes the new Vali 2 is shipping with are to blame? A Mullard E88CC would probably bring the warmth back and more.


That's my thought. The Asgard 2 is SS, and at $250 vs $140 price points, it puts the Vali to shame.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No worries, real life happens ^_^


If it's any consolation, if you've tried the AKG K/Q7XX line, I'll describe it like this in a one vs. one kinda way:

The detail between the HD650 and the Q701 is pretty much within the realm of each other (the Q701 producing more detail). I'm willing to bet that it's just because the HD650 is a warmer headphone, that tends to blend the frequency range well enough to make it so smooth sounding. The Q701 does great at staying flat. If I had to visualize what it would look like on an EQ, I would imagine a totally flat EQ curve, with a small tilt starting somewhere in the mid-bass and ending somewhere in the middle of the midrange. It's still neutral enough to provide details of extension, but it doesn't actually convert any of that into a worthy sound or 'feeling' of sound. It may seem like I'm knocking it, but it's a very critical listening type of can. While from time to time I use it for a couple tracks, I eventually swap back over to the HD650 for anything outside of CS:GO.

In aspects of soundstage, the Q701 as mentioned before is nearly disorienting at first listen while gaming with it. Obviously in games like CSGO, you have to use some mental power to determine if the guy you hear is above and behind you or below and behind you. But you still realize he's behind you. It's definitely on another level for positional audio than the HD650.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If I had to visualize what it would look like on an EQ, I would imagine a totally flat EQ curve, with a small tilt starting somewhere in the mid-bass and ending somewhere in the middle of the midrange. It's still neutral enough to provide details of extension, but it doesn't actually convert any of that into a worthy sound or 'feeling' of sound. It may seem like I'm knocking it, but it's a very critical listening type of can.


You're very close to reality, actually, these cans are very flat EQ wise until you hit the higher frequencies.



As for the feeling aspect, they don't impart any by themselves, but that flat EQ gives them a bunch of range when it comes to EQ and amp selection. No EQ + tube amp = classical bliss. If I want to listen to EDM, I plug them into my X-Fi soundcard with nice bass-heavy EQ, for gaming positional it's back on the tube amp but with a "V" EQ. Nothing against the HD650, those are amazing, but I feel like the Q701 is more flexible if you have some good EQ software and like to experiment with different amp sounds.


----------



## Shardnax

How does the LCD2 (fazor) fare compared to the HD800?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How does the LCD2 (fazor) fare compared to the HD800?


That's still an apples to oranges comparison, that's for sure. The LCD-2 is designed to sound much different than the HD 800 if anything (almost opposite), even the Fazor version. With that said I have no experience with the LCD-2 (I've heard LCD-3F and LCD-X) but plenty here will be able to respond with a more direct comparison.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How does the LCD2 (fazor) fare compared to the HD800?


IMO, it sounds so much better. To me, the HD800 sounds like crap. It is overly bright, bass anemic, and looks like something out of a scifi movie. I consider it a rip off and horrible pair of headphones considering it's asking price. Speaking from a technical point of view, it is a very neutral and accurate pair of cans. It has an insanely huge soundstage and incredible detail. The trebles are sharp and accurate. The midrange is quick and detailed. The bass is tight and non-emphasized. Basically, it is technically superior compared to the LCD-2, but the LCD-2 is so, so, SO much more fun to listen to. The LCD-2.2 that I have has very rolled off trebles, detailed and full-bodied midrange (great for lyrical songs), and possibly the most amazing bass you will ever hear in its price range. Comfort wise, the HD800 is miles ahead of the LCD-2, which weighs a ton in comparison.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, it sounds so much better. To me, the HD800 sounds like crap. It is overly bright, bass anemic, and looks like something out of a scifi movie. I consider it a rip off and horrible pair of headphones considering it's asking price. Speaking from a technical point of view, it is a very neutral and accurate pair of cans. It has an insanely huge soundstage and incredible detail. The trebles are sharp and accurate. The midrange is quick and detailed. The bass is tight and non-emphasized. Basically, it is technically superior compared to the LCD-2, but the LCD-2 is so, so, SO much more fun to listen to. The LCD-2.2 that I have has very rolled off trebles, detailed and full-bodied midrange (great for lyrical songs), and possibly the most amazing bass you will ever hear in its price range. Comfort wise, the HD800 is miles ahead of the LCD-2, which weighs a ton in comparison.


Overly bright and anemic make me question the amp you've used the HD 800 with.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Overly bright and anemic make me question the amp you've used the HD 800 with.


I listened to it first on a Burson HA160D and later, on my own Burson Soloist amp with an ODAC at the time. The only time it sounded good, was on my friend's Cavali Liquid Fire/God amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I listened to it first on a Burson HA160D and later, on my own Burson Soloist amp with an ODAC at the time. The only time it sounded good, was on my friend's Cavali Liquid Fire/God amp (forget which one).


The Cavalli Liquid Fire and its successor Liquid Crimson are supposedly some of the absolute best amp matches for the HD 800. This all says a lot about the HD 800 though; you and I (assuming it was the Liquid Fire) and many others (everyone who has heard it on multi thousand dollar tube amps it seems) prefer the HD 800 on an amp that colors its sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Cavalli Liquid Fire and its successor Liquid Crimson are supposedly some of the absolute best amp matches for the HD 800. This all says a lot about the HD 800 though; you and I (assuming it was the Liquid Fire) and many others (everyone who has heard it on multi thousand dollar tube amps it seems) prefer the HD 800 on an amp that colors its sound.


He just texted me back that it was the Liquid Fire. You should not have to pair a $1200 headphones with an amp that colors it's sound just to make it sound good IMO as that entirely defeats the purpose of a neutral headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> He just texted me back that it was the Liquid Fire. You should not have to pair a $1200 headphones with an amp that colors it's sound just to make it sound good IMO as that entirely defeats the purpose of a neutral headphones.


You're right of course, that's what I was getting at (that it's a flawed headphone). Curiously enough I wouldn't call it not neutral on the colored amp I listened to it with (Woo Audio WA22). It kept it from being brighter than neutral like it was on the neutral amp (HeadAmp GS-X Mk2), and just took away the dryness. The HD 800 on an amp like the WA22 is something I could live with.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Neutrality is a weasel word anyway, since it doesn't consider the potential for variation in "ideal" HRTF curves between individuals and downplays the distortion products and artifacts introduced from recording, mastering and production.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Neutrality is a weasel word anyway, since it doesn't consider the potential for variation in "ideal" HRTF curves between individuals and downplays the distortion products and artifacts introduced from recording, mastering and production.


And this is where audio becomes "subjective" IMO.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> According to this review:
> 
> The article doesn't say what the ambient temp. was or what they were doing with the HA-1 to hit said temperature.
> 
> I know the feeling on closed heaphones. My brother will come and try to speak to me and I won't know he's there until I see him trying to talk.


That sounds toasty. Guessing those kind of amplifiers tend to get that warm, or is that warmer than usual?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If it's any consolation, if you've tried the AKG K/Q7XX line, I'll describe it like this in a one vs. one kinda way:
> 
> The detail between the HD650 and the Q701 is pretty much within the realm of each other (the Q701 producing more detail). I'm willing to bet that it's just because the HD650 is a warmer headphone, that tends to blend the frequency range well enough to make it so smooth sounding. The Q701 does great at staying flat. If I had to visualize what it would look like on an EQ, I would imagine a totally flat EQ curve, with a small tilt starting somewhere in the mid-bass and ending somewhere in the middle of the midrange. It's still neutral enough to provide details of extension, but it doesn't actually convert any of that into a worthy sound or 'feeling' of sound. It may seem like I'm knocking it, but it's a very critical listening type of can. While from time to time I use it for a couple tracks, I eventually swap back over to the HD650 for anything outside of CS:GO.
> 
> In aspects of soundstage, the Q701 as mentioned before is nearly disorienting at first listen while gaming with it. Obviously in games like CSGO, you have to use some mental power to determine if the guy you hear is above and behind you or below and behind you. But you still realize he's behind you. It's definitely on another level for positional audio than the HD650.


I'll definitely admit that I absolutely LOVE gaming with my K712's, arguably so much so that I'd probably be perfectly happy just sticking with them as my main gaming and listening pair - at least for music that doesn't require a lot of bass. Lately I've been picking up my ATH-M50's a lot more any time I want to listen to some gabber or DnB, and this almost makes me wonder if I should look into some sort of better headband (my only real complain with the K712's, minus the lack of bass), get a nice DAC and amp, and then maybe pick up a higher end pair of bassier headphones for that kind of music.

All this talk of gaming and surround has me tempted to give Razer Surround a shot to see if it will do anything with my current setup, because even better positioning of stuff that's going on would be icing on the cake....


----------



## rathborne

I'm now keen to give Razer Surround a try on my setup too







. Thanks for pointing it out guys!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> You're very close to reality, actually, these cans are very flat EQ wise until you hit the higher frequencies.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the feeling aspect, they don't impart any by themselves, but that flat EQ gives them a bunch of range when it comes to EQ and amp selection. No EQ + tube amp = classical bliss. If I want to listen to EDM, I plug them into my X-Fi soundcard with nice bass-heavy EQ, for gaming positional it's back on the tube amp but with a "V" EQ. Nothing against the HD650, those are amazing, but I feel like the Q701 is more flexible if you have some good EQ software and like to experiment with different amp sounds.


I've played around a bit with EQ'ing the Q701, and it does respond well, but it still lacks that overall tonal warmth that the 650 has for me. There's a certain emotional attachment that the 650 provides in certain tracks for me. The Q701's soundstage in that aspect is what if call it's downside. It can tend to make intimate music sound spatial and distant, and can just throw the entire track off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That sounds toasty. Guessing those kind of amplifiers tend to get that warm, or is that warmer than usual?
> I'll definitely admit that I absolutely LOVE gaming with my K712's, arguably so much so that I'd probably be perfectly happy just sticking with them as my main gaming and listening pair - at least for music that doesn't require a lot of bass. Lately I've been picking up my ATH-M50's a lot more any time I want to listen to some gabber or DnB, and this almost makes me wonder if I should look into some sort of better headband (my only real complain with the K712's, minus the lack of bass), get a nice DAC and amp, and then maybe pick up a higher end pair of bassier headphones for that kind of music.
> 
> All this talk of gaming and surround has me tempted to give Razer Surround a shot to see if it will do anything with my current setup, because even better positioning of stuff that's going on would be icing on the cake....


Yeah, I don't necessarily care to have 'utility' sets of 'phones around, but the Q701 do so well at what I bought them for, that they will remain with me until I either no longer play CS:GO, or find any upgrade to the HD650 that somehow masters soundstage as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am faced with the heaviest, most important headphones dilemma of my life; to have someone mod the cable for my TH-X00 now or in 2 years...


----------



## Aventadoor

Why would you mod it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why would you mod it?


The cable is stupid long and not detachable.


----------



## Aventadoor

Well... Atleast it doesnt look like the Fostex TH-900 Mk2's connectors lol


----------



## Laine

Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium, Little Bear P8 and Hegel Super DAC.



Overview.


----------



## rathborne

Gave the Razer Surround Pro a try this morning and am pretty happy with it. Made a huge difference to Unreal Tournament with instagib mode







. Once you get used to the different sound alterations it makes it easier to tell where the enemies are and spin around to take the next shot.

I'm only using the Razer Surround and Stereo Enhancement options with the rest of the options disabled.

It works with external USB DACs like my FiiO E10K and seems to do most of the things I'd want a sound card to do without needing a SPDIF DAC.


----------



## Aventadoor

I have a little "test" for you guys.
So now that ive been using HD650 for some time, I notice my HE-6 does seem to have ALOT of siblance...
Listen to this track:
New Order - True Faith

Now, I know this track is pretty siblant, but with HE-6 is really annoying


----------



## friend'scatdied

The HE-6 is pretty notorious for its treble glare -- perhaps its primary weakness.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my JVC HA-SZ2000 headphones today. Ridiculous bass! Lives up to the hype and then some especially if you have a headphone amp. Love them more than the Philips X1 and X2's.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Well... Atleast it doesnt look like the Fostex TH-900 Mk2's connectors lol


What do those look like?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What do those look like?


http://www.fostex.jp/products/th900mk2/

The cable terminations look like those for the Sennheiser HD 6X0.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.fostex.jp/products/th900mk2/
> 
> The cable terminations look like those for the Sennheiser HD 6X0.


Ah ok thanks. I would probably get the hd800 connectors or he500 smh ones


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, it sounds so much better. To me, the HD800 sounds like crap. It is overly bright, bass anemic, and looks like something out of a scifi movie. I consider it a rip off and horrible pair of headphones considering it's asking price. Speaking from a technical point of view, it is a very neutral and accurate pair of cans. It has an insanely huge soundstage and incredible detail. The trebles are sharp and accurate. The midrange is quick and detailed. The bass is tight and non-emphasized. Basically, it is technically superior compared to the LCD-2, but the LCD-2 is so, so, SO much more fun to listen to. The LCD-2.2 that I have has very rolled off trebles, detailed and full-bodied midrange (great for lyrical songs), and possibly the most amazing bass you will ever hear in its price range. Comfort wise, the HD800 is miles ahead of the LCD-2, which weighs a ton in comparison


Thanks for the detailed response. I prefer to listen to whole albums once I start so comfort and weight is a definite issue for me. I may demo the LCD2-F since Audeze gives a 30 day return period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That sounds toasty. Guessing those kind of amplifiers tend to get that warm, or is that warmer than usual?
> I'll definitely admit that I absolutely LOVE gaming with my K712's, arguably so much so that I'd probably be perfectly happy just sticking with them as my main gaming and listening pair - at least for music that doesn't require a lot of bass. Lately I've been picking up my ATH-M50's a lot more any time I want to listen to some gabber or DnB, and this almost makes me wonder if I should look into some sort of better headband (my only real complain with the K712's, minus the lack of bass), get a nice DAC and amp, and then maybe pick up a higher end pair of bassier headphones for that kind of music.
> 
> All this talk of gaming and surround has me tempted to give Razer Surround a shot to see if it will do anything with my current setup, because even better positioning of stuff that's going on would be icing on the cake....


I've never owned or used an external DAC/Amp combo so I can't really say.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ordered a pair of X2's! Will be interesting! Im afraid it might be more likeable then HD650


----------



## DADDYDC650

JVC HA-SZ2000 with JVC HA-MR55x ear pads..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> JVC HA-SZ2000 with JVC HA-MR55x ear pads..


Nice, I need some of those for my SZ2000's, how do the bass sound? I have cotton in stuffed in mine..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, I need some of those for my SZ2000's, how do the bass sound?


Makes my cheeks shake a lil more and sounds a little cleaner. I've only had these bad boys for not even a day. Looking forward to fully breaking them in. I can't even raise them past 70 percent volume. I don't want to go deaf and the bass is insane. It made me feel a little nauseous in a good way.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Makes my cheeks shake a lil more and sounds a little cleaner. I've only had these bad boys for not even a day. Looking forward to fully breaking them in.


See my edited post above..they are more comfortable like that, works til I get some better..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> See my edited post above..they are more comfortable like that, works til I get some better..


WTH are those ear pads?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> WTH are those ear pads?


Stock...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Stock...


I'm guessing you stuffed them? Are you looking into buying the M55 ear pads or the M5's for more comfort?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I'm guessing you stuffed them? Are you looking into buying the M55 are pads or the M5's for more comfort?


Yeah, they have cotton stuffed around the inside edges, Lol, I want the ones YOU have, heard great things about them..my bass cans are BUMPING though. listen to the bass vids on Youtube. I would have to buy the whole headphones to get those pads...I am being cheap right now, I will soon get over it..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, they have cotton stuffed around the inside edges, Lol, I want the ones YOU have, heard great things about them..


I feel the bass hit harder with these ear pads. No problem with discomfort after two hours.

Have you heard DJ Snake "King Of Bass" album? My fav tracks are "Bass Down" and "Arcade Bump". Sounds like I"m listening to speakers and not headphones. I do most of my listening via Spotify Premium for those high quality tracks.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I feel the bass hit harder with these ear pads. No problem with discomfort after two hours.
> 
> Have you heard DJ Snake "King Of Bass" album? My fav tracks are "Bass Down" and "Arcade Bump". Sounds like I"m listening to speakers and not headphones. I do most of my listening via Spotify Premium for those high quality tracks.


I have listened to all kinds, I use JRiver with different EQ plugins, preferably Stereolizer 3 to listen to my library.....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I have listened to all kinds, I use JRiver with different EQ plugins, preferably Stereolizer 3 to listen to my library.....


Where do you download all your music from?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Where do you download all your music from?


I buy CD's and rip...the only way that I like it..


----------



## Shardnax

Aside from quality reasons, purchasable download and streaming selection is lacking if you're into certain genres. They were the last time I looked anyway.


----------



## carlhil2

The music that I listen to/buy the most often is pre-2000's. I do have different formats though..I prefer ripping to flac..
and mixing with this..


----------



## Blze001

I really wish there were pad options for the AKG-K550s, the stock ones are just shallow enough for my ears to touch and it gets annoying during long sessions.


----------



## ahnafakeef

In reference to a previous post about 'breaking in' headphones: is it normal for headphones to require a higher level of volume (e.g. on the amp) after a certain time period?


----------



## caenlen

x2 fiedlio vs hd 681 evo vs hd 598 battle is over. i'm selling both my 598 and 681 evo on ebay, amongst a few other items to cover the cost of my x2's (199 on sell). x2's win easily. was playing blops 3 earlier, was tracking people down from their footsteps and getting the jump on them, never had that with any other headphone on this level of accuracy. xD got accused of being a hacker a few times, lmao

rock n roll and metal music... just absolutely astounding on the x2's, the fun factor is insane. the bass is better than the other two cans as well, so hip hop isn't bad. 681 evo's have better bass for some rap is all. but yeah the x2's def worth it to me... they came new with a little scuff on a metal part, kind of upset about that, read a lot of reviews stating same thing on amazon... so meh...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 681 evo's have better bass for some rap is all.


I take it by "better" you mean "more?"


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> x2 fiedlio vs hd 681 evo vs hd 598 battle is over. i'm selling both my 598 and 681 evo on ebay, amongst a few other items to cover the cost of my x2's (199 on sell). x2's win easily. was playing blops 3 earlier, was tracking people down from their footsteps and getting the jump on them, never had that with any other headphone on this level of accuracy. xD got accused of being a hacker a few times, lmao
> 
> rock n roll and metal music... just absolutely astounding on the x2's, the fun factor is insane. the bass is better than the other two cans as well, so hip hop isn't bad. 681 evo's have better bass for some rap is all. but yeah the x2's def worth it to me... they came new with a little scuff on a metal part, kind of upset about that, read a lot of reviews stating same thing on amazon... so meh...


You Sir have just sold me on the X2's


----------



## pez

Glad to see everyone enjoying their new cans







. Remember to update your user entries if you haven't already, or let me know and I will take care of it for you.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Grabbed a Sony Z5 Premium to be used as a DAP for my various music tracks, including DSD tracks. An opportunity to snag a Noble Audio Savant presented itself (as I've read many good things about the Savant in various reviews and HeadFi), I decided to pounced on it. Man, the Savant is seriously good!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad to see everyone enjoying their new cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Remember to update your user entries if you haven't already, or let me know and I will take care of it for you.


Wow, totally forgot to update it with my K7xx. I no longer have the Audio Technica ATH-A900X, if you want to remove that entry of mine.

It's almost nearly Stax time for me. Hype levels over 9000. I'll be sure to submit that entry.


----------



## pez

I assumed you still had the TiHD and the DT880, so I combined it all into one entry







. Let me know if it needs further changes/tweaks







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, totally forgot to update it with my K7xx. I no longer have the Audio Technica ATH-A900X, if you want to remove that entry of mine.
> 
> It's almost nearly Stax time for me. Hype levels over 9000. I'll be sure to submit that entry.


There's a SR-L700 on auction right now starting at $1000.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I assumed you still had the TiHD and the DT880, so I combined it all into one entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Let me know if it needs further changes/tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, and yes the TiHD isn't going anywhere. These days I use its optical output so I get its processing features but my DAC's sound quality (although my DAC sucks anyway, getting a new one next month).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There's a SR-L700 on auction right now starting at $1000.


Not bad compared to retail price ($400 discount for those wondering). I'm pretty much set on the SR-007A from PriceJapan though. Everyone who has heard the recent SR-007A (silver one) has said that it sounds very much like the SR-007Mk1 late edition (which I love), without the bloated mid-bass of the older SR-007Mk2. So it seems Stax has done another silent revision.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks, and yes the TiHD isn't going anywhere. These days I use its optical output so I get its processing features but my DAC's sound quality (although my DAC sucks anyway, getting a new one next month).
> Not bad compared to retail price ($400 discount for those wondering). I'm pretty much set on the SR-007A from PriceJapan though. Everyone who has heard the recent SR-007A (silver one) has said that it sounds very much like the SR-007Mk1 late edition (which I love), without the bloated mid-bass of the older SR-007Mk2. So it seems Stax has done another silent revision.


Can you link those SR-007A?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Can you link those SR-007A?


http://pricejapan.com/front/e_good_info.php?code=536&category=10

http://www.amazon.com/SR-007A-Electrostatic-Earspeakers-Japan-Import/dp/B0013D3BPE

About $200 cheaper on PriceJapan.


----------



## Aventadoor

Are Stax dangerous to have on your head?
To me they look plain dangerous! Like you might get electrocuted!








But yeah, the SR-007A got more bass then all the Staxes? Or L-700 still got more?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Are Stax dangerous to have on your head?
> To me they look plain dangerous! Like you might get electrocuted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, the SR-007A got more bass then all the Staxes? Or L-700 still got more?


Everything I've read suggests the SR-007A has more and now better bass than the L700. The only merit the L700 is said to have in comparison is a tonality that some or maybe even many would prefer (it's not mellow like the SR-007's, it's said to be closer to the SR-009 in tonality but less bright and more warm in the mid range).


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've played around a bit with EQ'ing the Q701, and it does respond well, but it still lacks that overall tonal warmth that the 650 has for me. There's a certain emotional attachment that the 650 provides in certain tracks for me. The Q701's soundstage in that aspect is what if call it's downside. It can tend to make intimate music sound spatial and distant, and can just throw the entire track off.
> Yeah, I don't necessarily care to have 'utility' sets of 'phones around, but the Q701 do so well at what I bought them for, that they will remain with me until I either no longer play CS:GO, or find any upgrade to the HD650 that somehow masters soundstage as well.


I've been using the Razer Surround Pro for a few varied games now and it's making a big difference for the HD650s. Positional audio has improved to the point where I can accurately track someone moving around the corner.

I'd be keen to hear how or others think they sound for gaming with that software compared to the Q701s







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks, and yes the TiHD isn't going anywhere. These days I use its optical output so I get its processing features but my DAC's sound quality (although my DAC sucks anyway, getting a new one next month).
> Not bad compared to retail price ($400 discount for those wondering). I'm pretty much set on the SR-007A from PriceJapan though. Everyone who has heard the recent SR-007A (silver one) has said that it sounds very much like the SR-007Mk1 late edition (which I love), without the bloated mid-bass of the older SR-007Mk2. So it seems Stax has done another silent revision.


Ah, yeah. I want to put mine back in when my GPU returns. Best of both worlds, IMO








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I've been using the Razer Surround Pro for a few varied games now and it's making a big difference for the HD650s. Positional audio has improved to the point where I can accurately track someone moving around the corner.
> 
> I'd be keen to hear how or others think they sound for gaming with that software compared to the Q701s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I really have to step up my game. I haven't been as eager to try stuff since re-formatting and still awaiting my GPU







. I'm gonna make it there one of these days lol.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I really have to step up my game. I haven't been as eager to try stuff since re-formatting and still awaiting my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna make it there one of these days lol.


I was just eager to see if my HD650s could be tweaked for gaming so i can stick with the one set of expensive headphones for music and movies as i often hear positional tracking in gaming can be the HD650's lesser strength







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I was just eager to see if my HD650s could be tweaked for gaming so i can stick with the one set of expensive headphones for music and movies as i often hear positional tracking in gaming can be the HD650's lesser strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's possible, but I think you may be "stuck" with the Q701s until you migrate to games where positional audio is less important. Those AKG 7-series headphones are godlike in that regard.


----------



## boredgunner

Is there a rule of thumb regarding plugging in electrostatic headphones and whether or not the amp is on or off? I remember some of the other stat guidelines mentioned earlier but don't remember anything about this.


----------



## DiaSin

So the new earpads for my SRH440's came in today. They were a bit fiddly to get on, as they are universal earbads and the slot they fit in isn't quite as deep on these as they were meant for, but I got them on eventually, and its like a cloud sitting on my ears. Its crazy how much thicker they are than the old ones on these headphones (I bought them used, in great shape otherwise.) I took this pic before putting the second earpad on just to show the insane contrast.


----------



## Im Batman

Has anyone had an opportunity to try the Beyer DT1770, thoughts?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb regarding plugging in electrostatic headphones and whether or not the amp is on or off? I remember some of the other stat guidelines mentioned earlier but don't remember anything about this.


Maybe that rule applies to old/cheap amps that can send brief power spikes when turned on? I know I've seen "unplug headphones before turning on" on old OTL amps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Maybe that rule applies to old/cheap amps that can send brief power spikes when turned on? I know I've seen "unplug headphones before turning on" on old OTL amps.


Maybe. On that note, turning on my KGSS causes my lights to flicker for a split second. Makes me curious about its peak power draw and whether or not my 350W step up transformer is sufficient.

- EDIT: Okay, I've just read that unless an electrostatic amp is faulty, it's safe to turn the amp on and off when headphones are plugged in. This was supported by Kevin Gilmore and spritzer so it should be good advice haha.


----------



## Aventadoor

Got Philips Fidelio X2 today.
First impressions arent overly positive.
I find their treble to be way to shouty/grainy/unpleasent.
Vocals also sound less natural.

HD600 ftw


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Got Philips Fidelio X2 today.
> First impressions arent overly positive.
> I find their treble to be way to shouty/grainy/unpleasent.
> Vocals also sound less natural.
> 
> HD600 ftw


Burn in? Although I think burn in is somewhat overrated and brain burn in is a bigger factor.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I was just eager to see if my HD650s could be tweaked for gaming so i can stick with the one set of expensive headphones for music and movies as i often hear positional tracking in gaming can be the HD650's lesser strength
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I'm afraid if I like it enough, I'll put the Q701 aside as the damn Mod Mic sticky will not stay on the damn headphone.

So not realizing I never replied yesterday, I actually came back to post some tests after trying out Razer Surround.

I was playing with my SS Rival, so I didn't have my DeathAdder connected to unlock the advanaced options. So as a stock program, that's how I will give my opinion:

FIrst and foremost; the slight delay in gunshots (in CSGO) and actual sound coming to my headphones was enough to completely throw me off. Of course, I did some searching and it looked to be an issue related to me using an external DAC. I did not really find a solution, but quite a few people with similar issues.

Now keep in mind without the advanced options, you literally have no options to tweak outside of turning it on or off. That means you're stuck with that awful stock 'EQ' with that horrendously boosted bass. That bothered me almost as much as the sound delay. _Almost_.

Ironically, the surround aspect of it is great. I used it for an entire MM half of CSGO and it was great for positional audio, but everything audio-wise was delayed and I was not getting the jump on enemies because I was reacting like a land whale.

I ended up using my HD650 throughout the rest of my games last night, and while there is a very obvious difference between the two, I'm pretty sure in a game like CS:GO just knowing what sounds you can hear at certain points on the map are more important and beneficial in this situation. Plus the comfort of the HD650 is just beyond the Q701.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb regarding plugging in electrostatic headphones and whether or not the amp is on or off? I remember some of the other stat guidelines mentioned earlier but don't remember anything about this.


I've always heard general rule of thumb, and then common courtesy at meets as well is to turn volume all the way down if the amp is not easy or accessible to turn off. But that's general stuff







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So the new earpads for my SRH440's came in today. They were a bit fiddly to get on, as they are universal earbads and the slot they fit in isn't quite as deep on these as they were meant for, but I got them on eventually, and its like a cloud sitting on my ears. Its crazy how much thicker they are than the old ones on these headphones (I bought them used, in great shape otherwise.) I took this pic before putting the second earpad on just to show the insane contrast.


What pads did you end up going with?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Burn in? Although I think burn in is somewhat overrated and brain burn in is a bigger factor.


Yeah I dont belive in burn in, however I guess the driver can loosen up after little bit.
Been listening for some hours now.
Treble is still a tiny bit too edgy and sharp. It kinda reminds me of the Audeze LCD-3 with fazor I had in this regards.
Bass is quantity over quality. I dont find it any particulary fun. I found HE-6 more fun in regards to bass.
I find them not very engaging and the sound is to me, kinda... artificial?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What pads did you end up going with?


I bought these. I think they are just the non-velour version of the well known HM5 pads.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah I dont belive in burn in, however I guess the driver can loosen up after little bit.
> Been listening for some hours now.
> Treble is still a tiny bit too edgy and sharp. It kinda reminds me of the Audeze LCD-3 with fazor I had in this regards.
> Bass is quantity over quality. I dont find it any particulary fun. I found HE-6 more fun in regards to bass.
> I find them not very engaging and the sound is to me, kinda... artificial?


I'm sure it is artificial next to the HE-6 lol. But I'm not surprised by your impressions, the HD 600 and 650 are more transparent and thus natural sounding than most others in the price range. They've proven to be hard to beat.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I bought these. I think they are just the non-velour version of the well known HM5 pads.


Thanks for that







.

I find the the earpads to be the lesser of two evils. Second to the headband. I have the suspicion that modding the HD580/600 headband to them may improve them greatly. The dimensions would work, but it would need a place to mount and not look too 'hideous' to me.

EDIT:

Just realize you're in NC. What part?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I find the the earpads to be the lesser of two evils. Second to the headband. I have the suspicion that modding the HD580/600 headband to them may improve them greatly. The dimensions would work, but it would need a place to mount and not look too 'hideous' to me.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just realize you're in NC. What part?


For me the headband really isn't much of a problem. I wear my hair somewhat long, and in a ponytail, so I have a bit of extra padding up there just from how I wear my hair. The pads were a MAJOR problem for me though. With the way my ears are shaped the speakers were sitting directly on my ears and the original pads might as well have not been there at all. I used them to watch a movie, and with the volume cranked I might as well have been in the theater. However there was some very real pain in my ears by the time it was over, pain that lingered for awhile after I had taken them off. Now they feel amazing.

I saw that 580/600 headband on amazon as a linked item to these earpads, it looks like it shouldn't be hard to get it onto these without it looking too bad.

I'm in Rocky Mount by the way.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm sure it is artificial next to the HE-6 lol. But I'm not surprised by your impressions, the HD 600 and 650 are more transparent and thus natural sounding than most others in the price range. They've proven to be hard to beat.


Yeah I really dig my HD600. I just ordered new pads etc for them and consider to buy new drivers aswell as it wasent too expensive!
If they just had the bass tho... I guess I do really need to get TH-X00


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah I really dig my HD600. I just ordered new pads etc for them and consider to buy new drivers aswell as it wasent too expensive!
> If they just had the bass tho... I guess I do really need to get TH-X00


HE-6 bass not sufficient for you? I liked its bass even when slightly underpowered. Seems like you want a collection of headphones with unique sound signatures. I'm lucky I prefer the same sound signature all the time. I think only a wonderfully euphonic headphone like the HE90 or MDR-R10 could change my mind, but I haven't heard either of these.


----------



## Aventadoor

I actually prefer HD600 for more jazzy, acoustic music or more rockish, Like David Bowie.
HE-6 for the rest, tho not EDM. High end headphones just doesnt work with EDM for me for some reason, it sounds thin?
I need something like Denon/Fostex for that I guess, cause Denon AH-D2000 is pretty fun with EDM!
I'm just exploring whats out there, while I seek an new amp for the HE-6.
I think its good to get a new view on things, I havent owned a "budget" headphones since 2013.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I actually prefer HD600 for more jazzy, acoustic music or more rockish, Like David Bowie.
> HE-6 for the rest, tho not EDM. High end headphones just doesnt work with EDM for me for some reason, it sounds thin?
> I need something like Denon/Fostex for that I guess, cause Denon AH-D2000 is pretty fun with EDM!
> I'm just exploring whats out there, while I seek an new amp for the HE-6.
> I think its good to get a new view on things, I havent owned a "budget" headphones since 2013.


Yeah it's good to explore. Next year or so I'll start exploring headphones again, going mostly for headphones with a distinct sound signature from everything else I've heard like the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z and maybe the Fostex TH-X00 if it's still around. It does seem like most EDM listeners prefer a V-shaped sound signature for it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> For me the headband really isn't much of a problem. I wear my hair somewhat long, and in a ponytail, so I have a bit of extra padding up there just from how I wear my hair. The pads were a MAJOR problem for me though. With the way my ears are shaped the speakers were sitting directly on my ears and the original pads might as well have not been there at all. I used them to watch a movie, and with the volume cranked I might as well have been in the theater. However there was some very real pain in my ears by the time it was over, pain that lingered for awhile after I had taken them off. Now they feel amazing.
> 
> I saw that 580/600 headband on amazon as a linked item to these earpads, it looks like it shouldn't be hard to get it onto these without it looking too bad.
> 
> I'm in Rocky Mount by the way.


That makes sense. I have longer hair as well, but I put it in a band, and they always found a way to right up on my headband and just irritate my head. These are technically my GFs headphones, so I may just kinda go crazy with them







. I'm in the RTP area, so not too far out from you. Always cool to see a fellow N. Carolinian around these parts







.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That makes sense. I have longer hair as well, but I put it in a band, and they always found a way to right up on my headband and just irritate my head. These are technically my GFs headphones, so I may just kinda go crazy with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm in the RTP area, so not too far out from you. Always cool to see a fellow N. Carolinian around these parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


After wearing them for 4 hours catching up on my shows on the DVR (I bought them for tv/movies) I am starting to see what you mean about the headband. I have one little sore spot on the top of my head, nowhere near as bad as what the earcups were doing before I got the new pads though. I did find this on amazon. You think it would work out? It doesn't look TOO terrible.

Also, I know of one other North Carolinian here that I saw regularly in other clubs, but I can't remember which clubs or his username at the moment. I believe he lived farther south, somewhere out in the country.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm afraid if I like it enough, I'll put the Q701 aside as the damn Mod Mic sticky will not stay on the damn headphone.
> 
> So not realizing I never replied yesterday, I actually came back to post some tests after trying out Razer Surround.
> 
> I was playing with my SS Rival, so I didn't have my DeathAdder connected to unlock the advanaced options. So as a stock program, that's how I will give my opinion:
> 
> FIrst and foremost; the slight delay in gunshots (in CSGO) and actual sound coming to my headphones was enough to completely throw me off. Of course, I did some searching and it looked to be an issue related to me using an external DAC. I did not really find a solution, but quite a few people with similar issues.
> 
> Now keep in mind without the advanced options, you literally have no options to tweak outside of turning it on or off. That means you're stuck with that awful stock 'EQ' with that horrendously boosted bass. That bothered me almost as much as the sound delay. _Almost_.
> 
> Ironically, the surround aspect of it is great. I used it for an entire MM half of CSGO and it was great for positional audio, but everything audio-wise was delayed and I was not getting the jump on enemies because I was reacting like a land whale.
> 
> I ended up using my HD650 throughout the rest of my games last night, and while there is a very obvious difference between the two, I'm pretty sure in a game like CS:GO just knowing what sounds you can hear at certain points on the map are more important and beneficial in this situation. Plus the comfort of the HD650 is just beyond the Q701.
> I've always heard general rule of thumb, and then common courtesy at meets as well is to turn volume all the way down if the amp is not easy or accessible to turn off. But that's general stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What pads did you end up going with?


Interesting... I didn't note a sound delay when using the FiiO E10K via USB and was able to correctly track sounds to the image. Are you using SPDIF to connect to the external DAC?

I ended up buying the Pro version as an experiment so that I could disable the EQ options, volume normalising and other 'features'. I only use the Surround Mode plus Stereo Widening option and was able to retaliate to missed Instagib shots fired near me in UT4 Outpost 23







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> After wearing them for 4 hours catching up on my shows on the DVR (I bought them for tv/movies) I am starting to see what you mean about the headband. I have one little sore spot on the top of my head, nowhere near as bad as what the earcups were doing before I got the new pads though. I did find this on amazon. You think it would work out? It doesn't look TOO terrible.
> 
> Also, I know of one other North Carolinian here that I saw regularly in other clubs, but I can't remember which clubs or his username at the moment. I believe he lived farther south, somewhere out in the country.


Hmmm. I feel like it may come up a little bit too small. I imagine it uses the headphones as examples without any of the stock headband padding attached. If that's the case, then I think it'd be a very tight fit if it did as the Shure headband is wide, but not like a Q701...I'd say average. But it's also slightly thick. It'd be nice if it was removable and you could put some padding inside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Interesting... I didn't note a sound delay when using the FiiO E10K via USB and was able to correctly track sounds to the image. Are you using SPDIF to connect to the external DAC?
> 
> I ended up buying the Pro version as an experiment so that I could disable the EQ options, volume normalising and other 'features'. I only use the Surround Mode plus Stereo Widening option and was able to retaliate to missed Instagib shots fired near me in UT4 Outpost 23
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I should have mentioned using optical. Which seemed to be another factor. Kinda bummed, but at the same time, it'll be ok for me. I played a few more games with just normal HD650 sound stage, and while nice, going back to the Q701 was still much better.


----------



## rathborne

Is it better to run a lower power amp like the FiiO E10K at 80% with low gain or 50% with high gain when driving the HD650s?

Sometimes the high gain can feel like its forced to sound louder vs the low gain mode but I'm not sure if getting close to maximum power output of the amp to drive the headphones is bad.

Thoughts







?


----------



## pez

If you can't tell a difference in sound, then there should really be no change outside of volume. I run high gain on my Asgard 2 with the HD650. I felt with low gain it didn't get the same bass (slightly less quantity and extension). Could be all psychological, though







.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah let your ears be the judge. I'd guess high gain is better in that scenario.

I'll be selling my DT 880 Pro this weekend, and then my K7xx in a few weeks (and my Stax SR-30 has been on the market for a while, nobody wants that thing). They won't be missed! I do wonder how the SR-007 will compare to the K7xx for gaming. No doubt the SR-007A images more precisely, but the K7xx may be more wide open? I'll find out soon I guess. The current SR-007A and SR-007Mk2 are said to have a bigger sound stage than the previous A/Mk2 models.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Is it better to run a lower power amp like the FiiO E10K at 80% with low gain or 50% with high gain when driving the HD650s?
> 
> Sometimes the high gain can feel like its forced to sound louder vs the low gain mode but I'm not sure if getting close to maximum power output of the amp to drive the headphones is bad.
> 
> Thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Going purely by specs, it should be on high gain. What sounds better is up to you.


----------



## rathborne

Thanks, guys







.

I'll leave the E10K on low gain most of the time when I listen at lower volumes and bump it to high gain when I want some fun with them







.

I remember reading that loudspeakers are better to be driven with lots of power at lower volume than getting close to the maximum output of the amplifier as that can lead to damage. Wasn't sure if the same applied to headphones as well.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Thanks, guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'll leave the E10K on low gain most of the time when I listen at lower volumes and bump it to high gain when I want some fun with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I remember reading that loudspeakers are better to be driven with lots of power at lower volume than getting close to the maximum output of the amplifier as that can lead to damage. Wasn't sure if the same applied to headphones as well.


I've never heard of that being the same with headphones, I highly doubt you'll take any life off the amp by running it at high gain.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb regarding plugging in electrostatic headphones and whether or not the amp is on or off? I remember some of the other stat guidelines mentioned earlier but don't remember anything about this.


Honestly in meet conditions I've seen owners plug/unplug SR-009s to BHSEs and whatnot, so it's probably non-critical. I think people are also big on keeping their amplifiers "warmed up" though I'm not sure this is a huge deal in practice.

I know when my BHSE arrives I'll still treat them like ancient artifacts and unplug/replug only when the power is off. I'm more concerned about damage to the headphones than anything else.


----------



## pez

Yeah, my best guess is it will perform better at high gain, but as I stated before, go with what sounds best to you. In the case of car audio, you usually want as much power per channel for them to perform at peak. Obviously there's still the ability to go overkill with it, but that is generally true







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Honestly in meet conditions I've seen owners plug/unplug SR-009s to BHSEs and whatnot, so it's probably non-critical. I think people are also big on keeping their amplifiers "warmed up" though I'm not sure this is a huge deal in practice.
> 
> I know when my BHSE arrives I'll still treat them like ancient artifacts and unplug/replug only when the power is off. I'm more concerned about damage to the headphones than anything else.


Yeah same here. We're just very cautious about thousand dollar products I suppose. Heck my stuff is cheap compared to yours.


----------



## wes1099

In October I aquired a pair of DT770 250ohm and built an O2 amp. My current DAC is a *Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro* and I feel like I could get better. Does anyone have any suggestions for a DAC between $50 and $100? I am looking for the best value for money, so whatever preforms the best for the least amount of money.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> In October I aquired a pair of DT770 250ohm and built an O2 amp. My current DAC is a *Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 Pro* and I feel like I could get better. Does anyone have any suggestions for a DAC between $50 and $100? I am looking for the best value for money, so whatever preforms the best for the least amount of money.


How about an ODAC? Pairs very well with the O2 amp.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> How about an ODAC? Pairs very well with the O2 amp.


That is what I was thinking, but I wanted to ask first because I don't know much about DACs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anyone is looking for an ODAC. shoot me a PM. I have one that I am not using that I can sell. Not actively looking to sell it, but I rather it find a new home instead of gathering dust.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I've wanted to ask owners of Beyerdynamic DT880 premium, how are they if you wear glasses?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I was trying out some replacement cables for my Noble Savant, even auditioned the DT1770 pro while I was at it.......thought of buying it as I have only close back can in the Alphs Dog. Anyway, made the mistake of trying out the Campfir Jupiter (with my Fiio X3 II and JDS Labs C5......fell in love with the sound.....the sound! It jells very well with my portable gear so I ponied up for a brand new unit.

It has a very nice leather case with woolly interior, great for pampering the IEM.....

What you find inside the box, an assortment of tips....and to my surprise, an ALO tinsel cable (but with a 2.5mm jack instead of the usual 3.5mm, I can get an adapter should the need present itself).

Now, the IEM itself is made of aluminium with a nice industrial look to it. The sound was what impressed me about it.....


----------



## caenlen

hola mates, I need a portable dac/amp for my x2 fidelio's and hd 681 evo's.

http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452318385&sr=8-1&keywords=fiiO+e7

or

http://www.amazon.com/Fulla-USB-Dongle-DAC-Amp/dp/B00UB5GK4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452318408&sr=8-1&keywords=schiit+fulla

or something else? my budget is like 90 max... lol i have an amazon gift card so yea...

edit: or do i even need one? I mean my x2's don't require much power, seems fine on my mp3 player... gah... I hate audio lol nm to all of it


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hola mates, I need a portable dac/amp for my x2 fidelio's and hd 681 evo's.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fiio-E07K-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A9LHLQ6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452318385&sr=8-1&keywords=fiiO+e7
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fulla-USB-Dongle-DAC-Amp/dp/B00UB5GK4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1452318408&sr=8-1&keywords=schiit+fulla
> 
> or something else? my budget is like 90 max... lol i have an amazon gift card so yea...
> 
> edit: or do i even need one? I mean my x2's don't require much power, seems fine on my mp3 player... gah... I hate audio lol nm to all of it


I think both cans mentioned are pretty efficient and sensitive, if they get loud enough whether you're using onboard audio on your mobo and on your DAP, there's no need to get amp or DAC (combo). Buy an amp only IF max volume isn't sufficiently loud for you. Likewise, a DAC (usually an amp/DAC combo, sometimes, certain models are pure DAC w/o an amp section...for example, my Gustard stack (H10 which is an amp, and the X12 which is a pure DAC w/o amp section). An amp or DAC combo isn't needed unless using mobo onboard audio yields insufficient loudness and/or you want certain audio format support that are not to my knowledge supported by onboard audio......like DSD, which is a big deal for me as I have >4TB worth of DSD64 and DSD128 tracks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I think both cans mentioned are pretty efficient and sensitive, if they get loud enough whether you're using onboard audio on your mobo and on your DAP, there's no need to get amp or DAC (combo). Buy an amp only IF max volume isn't sufficiently loud for you. Likewise, a DAC (usually an amp/DAC combo, sometimes, certain models are pure DAC w/o an amp section...for example, my Gustard stack (H10 which is an amp, and the X12 which is a pure DAC w/o amp section). An amp or DAC combo isn't needed unless using mobo onboard audio yields insufficient loudness and/or you want certain audio format support that are not to my knowledge supported by onboard audio......like DSD, which is a big deal for me as I have >4TB worth of DSD64 and DSD128 tracks.


Thanks, yeah I already decided I am just going to keep my sound card, which is a decent one really even if a touch old.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just picked got this in the mail today.



It is an extremely well-built RCA switch box with quality knobs. The finish is also well done. The default configuration is 2 RCA outputs and 4 RCA inputs with one of them also being a 3.5 mm input for DAP's. If you are like me and need more output than inputs, the RCA configuration is reversible as well to give you 4 outputs and 2 inputs. The only thing I wish was done differently was not lable the front with Amp A, Amp B, and mp3. They should have just left it 1-4 and A/B. That would have been much better IMO.

Link


----------



## Aventadoor

For some reason I started to miss the HD650's.
So I ordered a pair of HD650 drivers and will mod them!








I hope this brings them more towards the HD600's treble.

Also sent X2 back, they just dident sound good to me.


----------



## twerk

Can someone recommend me an off-the-shelf amp for my HD650's? My budget is around £300. I know a lot of people buy used or DIY but I'd rather not 

Thanks


----------



## Aventadoor

Schiit Valhalla 2 I guess!

http://www.electromod.co.uk/schiit-audio/headphone-amplifier/valhalla/


----------



## pez

I'm always going to recommend the Asgard 2 for the HD650. I've heard it on a few different amps, but for SS, it's the way to go. Especially if you're coming from a Magni.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Schiit Valhalla 2 I guess!
> 
> http://www.electromod.co.uk/schiit-audio/headphone-amplifier/valhalla/


Yeah I've heard OTL tube amps marry really great with them. How does the Valhalla 2 compare to the likes of the Little Dot MKIII/MKIV SE and DarkVoice 336SE?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm always going to recommend the Asgard 2 for the HD650. I've heard it on a few different amps, but for SS, it's the way to go. Especially if you're coming from a Magni.


It would seem like a logical progression from my Magni, I do find the Magni a tad too harsh. Is the Asgard any warmer? What are your thoughts on SS vs tube with the HD650?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Anyone have an audio stand they can recommend (e.g. ones with shelves like for home theater)?

I'm at the point where it would be wise for me to put the iNova and BHSE on a separate shelved unit (since my wimpy Ikea desk is already bending in from my computer+speakers+monitor+iNova). I think the iNova is 26lbs and the BHSE+PSU is ~40.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yeah I've heard OTL tube amps marry really great with them. How does the Valhalla 2 compare to the likes of the Little Dot MKIII/MKIV SE and DarkVoice 336SE?
> 
> It would seem like a logical progression from my Magni, I do find the Magni a tad too harsh. Is the Asgard any warmer? What are your thoughts on SS vs tube with the HD650?


That was always my biggest knock against the Magni. It's a pretty neutral amp that leans on the 'cold' side. The Asgard 2 is actually warmer than the OG Vali, and has better bass. I'm in the camp of preferring the HD600 on a very nice, warm tube amp, but I really like the HD650 on a nice, warm-ish sounding SS amp. I think it's the best of both worlds. At the price point that the Asgard 2 sits at, I think it'd be worth trying it out considering Schiit's money-back guarantee.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Anyone have an audio stand they can recommend (e.g. ones with shelves like for home theater)?
> 
> I'm at the point where it would be wise for me to put the iNova and BHSE on a separate shelved unit (since my wimpy Ikea desk is already bending in from my computer+speakers+monitor+iNova). I think the iNova is 26lbs and the BHSE+PSU is ~40.


I always kinda looked for something similar for my Asgard 2 + Bifrost, but never found anything that was reasonably priced or fit the criteria. I came to the conclusion that building one may be better. If you do find something, though, I would be curious as well.


----------



## caenlen

I'm sorry guys, I removed the pads and cloth from my HD 681 Evo's, put on some velour earpads... been listening on my x2 Fidelios, HD 681 Evo's, and HD 598's... various music genres

I'm sorry guys... my HD 681 Evo's win, I just oh man the instrument seperation on these are just very very unique... and more precise than my HD 598's... the x2's still win in gaming, and overall sound quality, but their is just something very unique about these Evo's, man guitars are just killer on them, the vocals are easier to hear as well than on the x2's and hd 598's, which is a huge for me, sometimes I have hard time hearing the correct words in songs, like some David Bowie I was just listening to, but man the evo's are just spot on

hate me all you want, for $40 buy you a pair, give it 20 hours burn in, do the mod like me or don't it sounds great both ways imo, and worst case scenario i am a fool and you are out $40, but have something to gift a buddy.

comfort wise, the other two win easily, hd 598 by far... x2 a close second, but yeah... I can't justify the extra money on inferior sound when Superlux just nailed my flavor/taste. i personally feel the hd 598's are highly highly overrated. i see why people like them, the soundstage sounds great at first, but its detail and accuracy of the soundstage doesn't come close to the evo's.

edit: the x2's are still king for gaming and certain music... piano and guitar tho, wow hd 681 evo, dang son! for david bowie songs, the hd 681 evo's with velour pads and the cloth removed = beats x2's and hd 598 hands down, man these things are just fun!
*

edit 2: TEST SONG FOR ALL OF YOU TO TRY: DAVID BOWIE ALADDIN SANE about 2 mins in there is a piano solo, my hd 598s are pure crap at this solo, the piano keys are not fun or separated at all, the hd 681 evo's and x2's tho, oh man u just wanna get up and dance and howl it sounds so good*


----------



## silvrr

Interesting timing on that recommendation. David Bowie passed away last night.


----------



## pez

What are you using to drive all of these again? I don't think either really need much in that department, but just curious.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Interesting timing on that recommendation. David Bowie passed away last night.


Oh Damn, just read your post and did a search......the man is gone.


----------



## boredgunner

I'll give that test song a try, I'm curious as to how my K7xx will fare but I think my DAC is a real bottleneck. And RIP David Bowie.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you using to drive all of these again? I don't think either really need much in that department, but just curious.


I know he has/had a Schiit Modi and Magni, and I also know he liked to not use them.


----------



## pez

Yeah. That should honestly be enough for each of those. The Magni and Vali are beginning to become amp/DACs I recommend to avoid rather than start with. Even the Modi underwhelmed me when I first heard it. I really hope they stepped it up with the 2 and the Uber variants.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

O2/ODAC will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> O2/ODAC will always have a special place in my heart.


I'm really hoping that at some point when mass drop has the combo unit up I have the spare cash to pick one up due to curiosity.


----------



## rathborne

I'm thinking the Valhalla will be my first and last tube amp I get







. Seems this particular second-hand device is more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## pez

I don't recall hearing anything bad about them. What makes you say that?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't recall hearing anything bad about them. What makes you say that?


It's more me than the product line itself. I tried to go cheap by getting a second hand unit for half the price of a new one and after a month of owning it it quietly died out of warranty. I figured second hand at half price would be great until I could afford to go all out on a Bottlehead Crack+Speedball (my end-game amp). I think I should stick to buying amps new as I lack the expertise to fix them myself if they're out of warranty.

One thing that's now very apparent about tube amps is the massive heat they generate... especially in a room with no air conditioning!

I heard the HD650s on an Oppo HA-1 this week and that was nice. Can't properly compare between them but it did get me thinking that maybe I can enjoy a nice sounding solid state amp without generating too much extra heat







.

Also the nearest reseller for Schit products is a state away from me making warranty a more complicated process even if I do opt to buy new!

At least I have an idea of how the HD650s can sound on a nice tube amp and on a very expensive solid state amp and have something to compare with or aspire to







.

Edit: typing messages like this on the iPad seems to result in typos when I do it







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> It's more me than the product line itself. I tried to go cheap by getting a second hand unit for half the price of a new one and after a month of owning it it quietly died out of warranty.


The tinkering fanatic in me is extremely tempted to make an offer on that broken one and see if I can fix it... someone stop me, I still haven't assembled the 12v 12AU7 amp I have all the parts for...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> It's more me than the product line itself. I tried to go cheap by getting a second hand unit for half the price of a new one and after a month of owning it it quietly died out of warranty. I figured second hand at half price would be great until I could afford to go all out on a Bottlehead Crack+Speedball (my end-game amp). I think I should stick to buying amps new as I lack the expertise to fix them myself if they're out of warranty.
> 
> One thing that's now very apparent about tube amps is the massive heat they generate... especially in a room with no air conditioning!
> 
> I heard the HD650s on an Oppo HA-1 this week and that was nice. Can't properly compare between them but it did get me thinking that maybe I can enjoy a nice sounding solid state amp without generating too much extra heat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also the nearest reseller for Schit products is a state away from me making warranty a more complicated process even if I do opt to buy new!
> 
> At least I have an idea of how the HD650s can sound on a nice tube amp and on a very expensive solid state amp and have something to compare with or aspire to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: typing messages like this on the iPad seems to result in typos when I do it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you like it better on tubes or SS?

Also, how much would shipping be from you to Schiit USA? They will repair out-of-warranty. Of course it's at cost, but it may come down to be cheaper than even full retail of the amp. My friend had to get his Magni or Modi repaired and it ended up being <$50 for everything. I can't imagine it would be more than half the cost of the product.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I always kinda looked for something similar for my Asgard 2 + Bifrost, but never found anything that was reasonably priced or fit the criteria. I came to the conclusion that building one may be better. If you do find something, though, I would be curious as well.


Decided to give this a try: https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00W6L6UFA/
Current plan is to put the iNova, BHSE and BHSE PSU on separate shelves.

I might swap the iNova for a Yggdrasil and Ragnarok at some point but I'm waiting for them to turn up in black (new or used).


----------



## pez

Black glass is a plus since it should be a bit easier to make look clean. Not a terrible price either, should it hold up to be as quality as it looks to potentially be. It looks like the middle two shelves are options, too. That's pretty cool.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did you like it better on tubes or SS?
> 
> Also, how much would shipping be from you to Schiit USA? They will repair out-of-warranty. Of course it's at cost, but it may come down to be cheaper than even full retail of the amp. My friend had to get his Magni or Modi repaired and it ended up being <$50 for everything. I can't imagine it would be more than half the cost of the product.


The Valhalla did sound amazing when it worked however the heat was a big issue and that was before we started to really enter the Australian summer (the amp has been out of commission for a while now). To send it back to the US for an out-of-warranty job will be around $80AUD each way. I've spent about $350AUD on it so far so after paying to have it shipped and fixed I've spent more on an old MK1 model amp than a new Valhalla 2 at retail price.

I think I'll remember how awesome it sounded and cut my losses at this point. This will also remind me to insist on warranty again for complicated things like amps and DACs.


----------



## shilka

So after thinking about it for years but without ever really doing anything about it i have decided to get a headphone amp for my Sennheiser HD 598´s.
Since i know just about zero about headphones amps i called my go to hifi shop, and after talked a bit back and forth he talked me info getting a Rega Ear 2.

http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=422253&typeid=15&id=241332&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0
Now since i know nothing about abot either amps or Rega i wanted to ask if anyone know this amp or have it and what they think of it?

No idea how much i should spend etiher.
I like something that is good quality but i am not willing to pay an arm and a leg for something either.


----------



## rathborne

What are you using for the DAC?

I've been pretty happy with the FiiO E10K so far for my HD650s but it doesn't have any analog inputs so you can only use it as a DAC+Amp combo... but I suspect that's not a problem unless there's a particular DAC or soundcard you prefer to use.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

That works out to about 330USD for the Rega Ear, not sure if you should spend that amount just for the HD598. Are you using onboard audio or a soundcard? Off hand, I'd agree with the Fiio E10K suggestion unless you're looking for a 'better' DAC in which case a DAC/amp (also called DAC) combo would be an alternative. Really depends on your present audio setup and whether you're looking to up your game somewhat. Still, if there's no interference from your mobo and you get clean sound with your onboard audio or soundcard, AND it gets loud enough as is, then you may not need to upgrade at all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So after thinking about it for years but without ever really doing anything about it i have decided to get a headphone amp for my Sennheiser HD 598´s.
> Since i know just about zero about headphones amps i called my go to hifi shop, and after talked a bit back and forth he talked me info getting a Rega Ear 2.
> 
> http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=422253&typeid=15&id=241332&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0
> Now since i know nothing about abot either amps or Rega i wanted to ask if anyone know this amp or have it and what they think of it?
> 
> No idea how much i should spend etiher.
> I like something that is good quality but i am not willing to pay an arm and a leg for something either.


Never heard of that amp, but I honestly don't believe you need an amp for the HD598 unless you also wanted a DAC. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Has anyone attempted to change the pads on their TH x00s yet? I was wanting to move to a fabric pad (not very fond of leather type pads) and was looking for suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Never heard of that amp, but I honestly don't believe you need an amp for the HD598 unless you also wanted a DAC. Just my 2 cents.


I am going to try it out and if it does nothing to the sound i am just going to skip.
But since i have been a customer in that shop for so long they offered that i could take the Rega Ear 2 with me and try it out at home.

Same shop i have bought my Onkyo TX-NR646 my Oppo BDP-103D and all of my headphones over the years.
Thinking about buying either the Hifiman HE-400S or the new HD-598 SE since the normal HD-598 are not very good looking.


----------



## rathborne

Would the Rega Ear 2 drive the HE-400S cans well? If so, I guess you could go for it as an investment to move onto harder-to-drive headphones. Might be overkill if sticking with the HD-5xx series.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Would the Rega Ear 2 drive the HE-400S cans well? If so, I guess you could go for it as an investment to move onto harder-to-drive headphones. Might be overkill if sticking with the HD-5xx series.


The Hifiman HE-400S should be some of the easiest headphones to drive so i actually think they takes less to drive then the HD-598.
Tried the HE-400S in passing the last time i went to the shop but it was with my MP3 player and it was less then 5 min i tried them.

Going to try them out again but it wont be untill march i got way too much stuff i need more then an amp/DAC or new headphones.
The place i rent has all the doors and windows replaced and off course all the old curtains and stuff dont fit the new doors and windows.

Going to have to spend $335 just so people cant look in, have been living with sheets covering the windows for a while now and that just looks bad but at least no one can look in.


----------



## rathborne

I thought the HE-400S was a planar magnetic headphone and would need a lot of power to make them sound great. Might be thinking of something else.

On the topic of amps, has anyone heard of Firestone Audio? I've seen some Fubar 4 amps going cheap but information on them (beyond a few reviews) isn't as plentiful as I'd like.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I thought the HE-400S was a planar magnetic headphone and would need a lot of power to make them sound great. Might be thinking of something else.
> 
> On the topic of amps, has anyone heard of Firestone Audio? I've seen some Fubar 4 amps going cheap but information on them (beyond a few reviews) isn't as plentiful as I'd like.


The HE-400S is a highly sensitive planar magnetic headphone. It uses weaker magnets and doesn't have that big metal bracket (whatever it's called) attached to the rear of the drivers.


----------



## shilka

There is both an HE-400s and an HE-400i

http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=470559&typeid=15&id=249717&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0
http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=470559&typeid=15&id=248225&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0

I am talking about the s and not the i version


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is both an HE-400s and an HE-400i
> 
> http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=470559&typeid=15&id=249717&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0
> http://www.hififorum.dk/sw/frontend/detail.asp?parent=470559&typeid=15&id=248225&layout=0&catalog=0&shopgroup=0
> 
> I am talking about the s and not the i version


We're all talking about the S version so no worries.









I hear the HE-400i actually underwent a silent revision. That metal bracket I mentioned was removed on it, increasing sound stage size and maybe bringing about some other changes.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you using to drive all of these again? I don't think either really need much in that department, but just curious.


SoundBlaster Z sound card in my PC. with thx and EQ turned off 24/7. judge all you want, I still hear the difference in how amazing the piano solo sounds in my x2's and 681 evo's. the hd 598 has a wide soundstage, but you don't feel like your sitting in front of a band
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HE-400S is a highly sensitive planar magnetic headphone. It uses weaker magnets and doesn't have that big metal bracket (whatever it's called) attached to the rear of the drivers.


Hey, did you try David Bowie- 2 mins into the song Aladdin sane, the piano solo? try it on some cheap headphones then your top end ones... :3 amazing, the hd 598 is crap, and i have confirmed it. $40 hd 681 evo destroys it when it comes to pure joy of sound and separation. man that piano on my 681 evo's just makes me dance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hey, did you try David Bowie- 2 mins into the song Aladdin sane, the piano solo? try it on some cheap headphones then your top end ones... :3 amazing, the hd 598 is crap, and i have confirmed it. $40 hd 681 evo destroys it when it comes to pure joy of sound and separation. man that piano on my 681 evo's just makes me dance.


Friday or Saturday, I didn't forget.







I've been getting home too late this week. I think my DT 880 sold so I'll just test it on the K7xx. I suspect the K7xx will do well on that track.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> SoundBlaster Z sound card in my PC. with thx and EQ turned off 24/7. judge all you want, I still hear the difference in how amazing the piano solo sounds in my x2's and 681 evo's. the hd 598 has a wide soundstage, but you don't feel like your sitting in front of a band
> Hey, did you try David Bowie- 2 mins into the song Aladdin sane, the piano solo? try it on some cheap headphones then your top end ones... :3 amazing, the hd 598 is crap, and i have confirmed it. $40 hd 681 evo destroys it when it comes to pure joy of sound and separation. man that piano on my 681 evo's just makes me dance.


Oh, I'll never knock you for what you like







. Hell, I'm someone whose heard multiple, multi-grand ($$$) setups and am still happy with my humble one







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh, I'll never knock you for what you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hell, I'm someone whose heard multiple, multi-grand ($$$) setups and am still happy with my humble one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is why I am still on my humble setup as well. More expensive does not always mean better subjectively, especially in the world of entertainment.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> We're all talking about the S version so no worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear the HE-400i actually underwent a silent revision. That metal bracket I mentioned was removed on it, increasing sound stage size and maybe bringing about some other changes.


What metal bracket? Can you give me more details on that? I have the 400i and I want to see if I have the one with the revision you're talking about!

EDIT: Found out about the metal bracket you were talking about! So they made it like the 400s! Supposedly the revision gives it more of an air. I'm happy with how my 400i sounds anyway!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is why I am still on my humble setup as well. More expensive does not always mean better subjectively, especially in the world of entertainment.


This is why my office setup is still an iPod, cMoyBB, and Wraith 2.0s.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> What metal bracket? Can you give me more details on that? I have the 400i and I want to see if I have the one with the revision you're talking about!


Take off the grill and dust filter on either side and see if there is a large metal bracket covering almost the entire driver (take a picture and post it here if you can). If there is, you have the original version. If there isn't you have the newer one. The removal of this metal bracket (which is there mostly for support) opens up sound stage a bit, not sure if it affects anything else though.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Take off the grill and dust filter on either side and see if there is a large metal bracket covering almost the entire driver (take a picture and post it here if you can). If there is, you have the original version. If there isn't you have the newer one. The removal of this metal bracket (which is there mostly for support) opens up sound stage a bit, not sure if it affects anything else though.


I have the older revision and the screw on cable. I'll try and post pictures later when I get home.

PS - My 400i has the mesh material covering the metal grill removed and that made the sound a tad bit more open versus having the old filter mesh before.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have the older revision and the screw on cable. I'll try and post pictures later when I get home.
> 
> PS - My 400i has the mesh material covering the metal grill removed and that made the sound a tad bit more open versus having the old filter mesh before.


Yeah all the HiFiMan's have that mesh filter. Their headphones (except maybe the HE1000) benefit a lot from either removing it or replacing it with a less restricting one, and replacing the grill with a more open one.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> SoundBlaster Z sound card in my PC. with thx and EQ turned off 24/7. judge all you want, I still hear the difference in how amazing the piano solo sounds in my x2's and 681 evo's. the hd 598 has a wide soundstage, but you don't feel like your sitting in front of a band
> Hey, did you try David Bowie- 2 mins into the song Aladdin sane, the piano solo? try it on some cheap headphones then your top end ones... :3 amazing, the hd 598 is crap, and i have confirmed it. $40 hd 681 evo destroys it when it comes to pure joy of sound and separation. man that piano on my 681 evo's just makes me dance.


I keep meaning to reply to this thread but I keep forgetting. I purchased the 598 SE's to replace my 681 evo's in my living room. I typically use them late at night when I'm trying to be quite for movies, shows, music though my Marantz Receiver.

I was initially impressed by the 598 SE's but the more I listened to them the more faults I found. The only thing the 598 SE's do better than the 681 Evo's is soundstage. The soundstage is significantly bigger while the soundstage on the 681 Evo's is really small. I'll also agree with the Caenlen's impression of of the soundstage, it sounds like it's smeared, you can pick instruments out but from where they come from it's hard to tell. If i was referring to speakers I'd call this "imaging."

The 681 Evo's aren't without their faults though, I feel like the mid range is really recessed and didn't like listening to Rock or Acoustic music on them. Bass is overpowering and bloated as well. At least it has bass though unlike the 598's lol.

I ended up selling my 598's and went back to the 681 Evo's.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I keep meaning to reply to this thread but I keep forgetting. I purchased the 598 SE's to replace my 681 evo's in my living room. I typically use them late at night when I'm trying to be quite for movies, shows, music though my Marantz Receiver.
> 
> I was initially impressed by the 598 SE's but the more I listened to them the more faults I found. The only thing the 598 SE's do better than the 681 Evo's is soundstage. The soundstage is significantly bigger while the soundstage on the 681 Evo's is really small. I'll also agree with the Caenlen's impression of of the soundstage, it sounds like it's smeared, you can pick instruments out but from where they come from it's hard to tell. If i was referring to speakers I'd call this "imaging."
> 
> The 681 Evo's aren't without their faults though, I feel like the mid range is really recessed and didn't like listening to Rock or Acoustic music on them. Bass is overpowering and bloated as well. At least it has bass though unlike the 598's lol.
> 
> I ended up selling my 598's and went back to the 681 Evo's.


Interesting that the two of you have very similar impressions, only differing in that caenlan seems to like the 681 Evo's bass. I'll pick up the 681 Evo and do an extensive comparison against my K7xx (same format to my K7xx vs DT 880 review on Head-Fi). This won't happen until next month at the earliest though, and I'll have to find someone to give the 681 Evo to haha.


----------



## Aventadoor

I kinda miss HD650 so I ordered a pair of HD650 drivers!
Cheap! 100 bucks








I will mod them tho, remove the foam and dynamat


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I kinda miss HD650 so I ordered a pair of HD650 drivers!
> Cheap! 100 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will mod them tho, remove the foam and dynamat


I wonder if Sennheiser still has HE90 driver replacements? As of a few years ago they did.


----------



## Shardnax

Could someone please recommend a nice, cheap, headphone stand? I think the Woo Audio stand looks decent but, I dislike that it doesn't have raised edges to make sure headphones can't slip off and it's more than I'd want to spend.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder if Sennheiser still has HE90 driver replacements? As of a few years ago they did.


I belive there is dealers selling them. Custom cable UK sells them.
£8,933.95 they cost!

You can pretty much assemble your own HD6X0's. Just buy all the parts.
So thats pretty awesome actually


----------



## NBrock

Ended up getting the DT 990 Pro 250 ohm Black Editions on Amazon for a great price ($169 through Focus Camera (an authorized retailer)).
I like them a lot...especially compared to my Sony MDR-V6 lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I belive there is dealers selling them. Custom cable UK sells them.
> £8,933.95 they cost!
> 
> You can pretty much assemble your own HD6X0's. Just buy all the parts.
> So thats pretty awesome actually


Yeah that's one great thing about them, they're really modular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Could someone please recommend a nice, cheap, headphone stand? I think the Woo Audio stand looks decent but, I dislike that it doesn't have raised edges to make sure headphones can't slip off and it's more than I'd want to spend.


I have this Woo Audio stand which has raised edges and is not too pricey.

http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html

Made entirely out of solid aluminum.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Woo Audio has some of the nicest stands I have seen. I own the dual and single one myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Does anyone here use 12AT7 tubes?


----------



## Gilles3000

On the topic of headphone stands, has anyone has any hands-on experience with any of the Copper Colour stands?

They look pretty nice for the price on pictures, but is the build quality actually any good?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that's one great thing about them, they're really modular.
> I have this Woo Audio stand which has raised edges and is not too pricey.
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wahps.html
> 
> Made entirely out of solid aluminum.


Thanks, I didn't realize they had more than one stand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Does anyone here use 12AT7 tubes?


I used to.

What do you want to know/need?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I used to.
> 
> What do you want to know/need?


I have a pair and was wondering what amps use them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have a pair and was wondering what amps use them.


Anything that uses a 12ax7

Its a 12ax7 with roughly half the gain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Anything that uses a 12ax7
> 
> Its a 12ax7 with roughly half the gain.


OK thanks! Taking a look at the project ember amp. Looks interesting.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK thanks! Taking a look at the project ember amp. Looks interesting.
> 
> Why don't you try building something? You are already at a point where your audio setup is close to being done. The only real way up from where you are is either getting stupid rich or DIY.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OK thanks! Taking a look at the project ember amp. Looks interesting.
> 
> Why don't you try building something? You are already at a point where your audio setup is close to being done. The only real way up from where you are is either getting stupid rich or DIY.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I am very bad at soldering...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My updated audio stack!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because I am very bad at soldering...


Ahhhhhhh well two things.

1: you do not need to be good at soldering. With a tube amp, the solder is just metal glue. You can pretty much twist all the wires together.

2: You are probably fine at soldering and you probably just have a crappy solder station.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh well two things.
> 
> 1: you do not need to be good at soldering. With a tube amp, the solder is just metal glue. You can pretty much twist all the wires together.
> 
> 2: You are probably fine at soldering and you probably just have a crappy solder station.


You could be right. I never tried to find out the truth.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally cleared up the cables of my setup. What do you guys think?


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Could someone please recommend a nice, cheap, headphone stand? I think the Woo Audio stand looks decent but, I dislike that it doesn't have raised edges to make sure headphones can't slip off and it's more than I'd want to spend.


Go to your local Home Goods, Bed Bath and Beyond, Target, etc and get a nice banana hanger.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Could someone please recommend a nice, cheap, headphone stand? I think the Woo Audio stand looks decent but, I dislike that it doesn't have raised edges to make sure headphones can't slip off and it's more than I'd want to spend.


Do you feel mildly DIY savvy? I made this stand with $15 worth of stuff from Home Depot and scrap wood I had lying around. Wood base, PVC pipes, wood doorknobs on the ends. I customized it around my amp, but you can tweak it to fit your set up pretty easily.




I really, really, REALLY need to assemble this 12AU7 amp I have the parts for. I just have no idea what kind of case I'm gonna put it in.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Finally cleared up the cables of my setup. What do you guys think?


Your monitor is really bright







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Go to your local Home Goods, Bed Bath and Beyond, Target, etc and get a nice banana hanger.


Interesting suggestion, thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do you feel mildly DIY savvy? I made this stand with $15 worth of stuff from Home Depot and scrap wood I had lying around. Wood base, PVC pipes, wood doorknobs on the ends. I customized it around my amp, but you can tweak it to fit your set up pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really, REALLY need to assemble this 12AU7 amp I have the parts for. I just have no idea what kind of case I'm gonna put it in.


.
I probably could make something, I don't know if I'd want to take the time. I do know I'd end up wanting to buy expensive wood and that would defeat the purpose of DIY







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> *Your monitor is really bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> Interesting suggestion, thanks.
> .
> I probably could make something, I don't know if I'd want to take the time. I do know I'd end up wanting to buy expensive wood and that would defeat the purpose of DIY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I need to adjust the brightness. Just installed an Ergotron arm for it. That said, my room was also very dark at the time.

Honestly there are tons of nice DIY solutions for headphone stands; wired banana holders, toilet roll holder stand, Rubbermaid Fast-Trac hooks, desk hooks, ect.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Finally cleared up the cables of my setup. What do you guys think?


Looks good, but I'd suggest hiding your drugs elsewhere







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Looks good, but I'd suggest hiding your drugs elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Allergies suck...







At least I have a prescription for them and you know its not a bullshot


----------



## silvrr

Was someone in this thread looking for some alpha pads? I have a pair of ZMF Lambskin pads that I am looking to part with which are basically the same. Shoot me a PM if so, I don't want to make an ad on here since its such a narrow audience.


----------



## friend'scatdied




----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


Hey! How'd you get your hands on my BHSE? And how'd I get my hands on your KGSS? I think we ought to return each others amps now.









Gorgeous amp, even more in purple I think.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hey! How'd you get your hands on my BHSE? And how'd I get my hands on your KGSS? I think we ought to return each others amps now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous amp, even more in purple I think.



I'm trying to get my entire desktop setup to be black with silver trim.

To that end I'm thinking about replacing my cherry iNova with a W4S mINT if the black Yggdrasils (or Gungnir Multibits) aren't available soon.


----------



## Aventadoor

You should get a TotalDAC!
Voxative, regarded as the top of the top speakers at the moment, swear by using TotalDAC for his systems.
Why? Cause its the only DAC which can compete against the best of turntables.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> You should get a TotalDAC!
> Voxative, regarded as the top of the top speakers at the moment, swear by using TotalDAC for his systems.
> Why? Cause its the only DAC which can compete against the best of turntables.


That pricing is pretty ridiculous, whats so special about it?


----------



## Aventadoor

The sound!

No ive only heard it once in a complete system so I cant comment on how *it* sounds myself.
All I know is that it gets pretty excellent reviews & impressions all over.
Compared some of the best turntables, its kinda "cheap" aswell


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That pricing is pretty ridiculous, whats so special about it?


Read up on R2R DACs. They have gathered quite the following, but not everyone is convinced they're the best thing ever. I've never heard an R2R DAC.

I'll be going with a Parasound ZDac v.2 myself. I could save money and get the v.1 which is identical as far as DAC goes, but I'll pay the extra for the beefier headphone amp just to have it. Funny that the black one costs $50 more than the silver one though, so silver it is.


----------



## Aventadoor

Tbh, I dident hear that much difference between my ex Audio GD Master 7 (R2R) and my Arcam irDAC.
Better to put your money elsewhere than in the DAC.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Tbh, I dident hear that much difference between my ex Audio GD Master 7 (R2R) and my Arcam irDAC.
> *Better to put your money elsewhere than in the DAC.*


Agreed. Like a good pair of headphones. Spending thousands of dollars on a dac when compared to a dac that is at the most less than a few hundred dollars is an utter waste of money. The same applies with tube amps and other high-end amps that really in my opinion is the promotion of "snake oil" (look at NwAVGuy's blog for details and explanations).

As evidence of this and confirmation I have been using this O2+ODAC combination with my Sennheiser HD 800 (late production serial) and it's an absolutely awesome combination. Have I heard other amps including the HDVD800? Yes but I don't think it's worth it for a placebo effect and I don't care much for balanced connections.


----------



## DiaSin

So.. now that I've been told its doable (I thought you needed an actual DAC for this, hence had not tried) I've started using my hand-me-down Behringer UM-2 interface as my main audio output for my computer, with the Shure SRH-440s I got used (25 bucks for $100 cans, in the box with all accessories) awhile ago. It sounds far better than my onboard audio.. but.. would something like this or this still be an improvement? I really don't want to spend more than that on audio equipment, and these look like good options since I can also connect my bookshelf speakers to either one at a later date.

Not sure if this is the best place to ask this one but.. Now that I don't have the (fairly decent) mic of my gaming headset I'm temporarily using the mic on my webcam, and in the market for a decent XLR microphone, preferably something that comes with a shockmount, Preferably under $100. I am not planning on doing any major recording or anything, I just need a desktop microphone for teamspeak and streaming. My interface DOES have phantom power for the XLR input, so condenser mics are an option.

Side note.. The Brainwavez earpads I got for this thing are fantastic, I found a headband pad made for Sennheiser headphones that has 3M adhesive on the back and seems the right size to remedy the bad headband on these headphones without looking like trash. I'll update when it arrives in a couple of days. How a company can make headphones that sounds this good, yet feel so bad without modification is beyond me.


----------



## pez

That O2/ODAC combo would be better most likely and a good starting point. I don't have any experience yet with the Schiit Magni2 and Modi2, but assuming it's at least an improvement over the originals, it would also be a good option.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Agreed. Like a good pair of headphones. Spending thousands of dollars on a dac when compared to a dac that is at the most less than a few hundred dollars is an utter waste of money. *The same applies with tube amps and other high-end amps that really in my opinion is the promotion of "snake oil" (look at NwAVGuy's blog for details and explanations)*.
> 
> As evidence of this and confirmation I have been using this O2+ODAC combination with my Sennheiser HD 800 (late production serial) and it's an absolutely awesome combination. Have I heard other amps including the HDVD800? Yes but I don't think it's worth it for a placebo effect and I don't care much for balanced connections.


Amps do make a difference. Best amp ive ever heard with LCD-3F and HE-6 is FirstWatt F6, which is a speaker amp.
So smooth, transparent and holographic. If he only made a FirstWatt headamp...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> The same applies with tube amps and other high-end amps that really in my opinion is the promotion of "snake oil" (look at NwAVGuy's blog for details and explanations).


I generally felt the same way (you can find several tongue-in-cheek posts as such from me in this very thread), but the differences in upstream might just be more subtle and difficult to notice.

I still have the venerable SRM-323S so I'll have to do a level-matched comparison controlled by a neutral third party to be sure. I would say that the difference between two amps is generally far smaller than the difference between two transducers (if even noticeable). The transducers in most cases might be considered the primary bottleneck, amplifiers secondarily so, and a DAC tertiary. Science only has evidence for the foremost as being different though.

NwAvGuy had some compelling ideas but his articles are not necessarily gospel truth. I believe there was a reason he limited his ABX challenge to $450 for the RRP of competing equipment. You'll also notice that the vast majority of ABX studies (e.g. on AES) involve untrained individuals with no experience with the reference material let alone equipment.

For me the BHSE was something of a Mount Everest -- just something I had to see (listen to).


----------



## THEStorm

Well I've got my Bottlehead Crack up and running now and all I have to say is wow! It sounds awesome with my DT770 (250 ohm version) and even better with my HD600! Very pleased with my purchase/ project. I'm going to leave it stock for a bit then add in the Speedball kit and maybe eventually try out some different tubes, but as of right now I'm one happy guy!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> snip


Very nice! I envy you, Storm







. What amp did you have prior to the Crack and how does it differ? How did you find the assembly process?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Amps do make a difference.


I can definitely confirm this. My X-Fi USB sound card has a 600ohm headphone amp, but I notice a night-and-day difference when I use my Q701s through my Torpedo instead of the X-Fi. Hence why my K550s stay with the X-Fi for Youtube, voice chat, and some games (SWTOR sounds fine with the X-Fi, for example), while my Q701s stay connected to the Torp for everything else (Fallout 4 and Skyrim are unplayable on the X-Fi for my ears now, I've been completely spoiled).


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Very nice! I envy you, Storm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What amp did you have prior to the Crack and how does it differ? How did you find the assembly process?


I had a O2 with my HD600 and an E10 with my DT770, and I noticed a bug difference with both but a bigger difference with the DT770 made it sound like a different headphone, much more punchy bass and smoother sounding mids and treble. As for the HD600 it made it feel like I was front row at the concert. Very happy hoe it was with both!

I bought the amp from someone who failed to assemble it so my building experience was a bit different. Overall it wasn't hard just a bit time consuming diagnosing the problems, but I also have a background in electronics engineering. But as long as you can read and solder you will be good.


----------



## rathborne

@THEStorm, thanks! Interesting to see you had the E10 and the O2 before the Crack. Did you see much of a difference between the E10 and the O2?

Now that the Valhalla is dead I'll probably go back to my original plan and that was wait for the right time to get a Bottlehead Crack and be happy with the E10K in the meantime







.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @THEStorm, thanks! Interesting to see you had the E10 and the O2 before the Crack. Did you see much of a difference between the E10 and the O2?
> 
> Now that the Valhalla is dead I'll probably go back to my original plan and that was wait for the right time to get a Bottlehead Crack and be happy with the E10K in the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


To be honest I never really compared the O2 and the E10, once I got the E10 I just brought it to work to use as my work setup. But I definitely heard I big difference with the crack compared to my E10 using my DT770 pro 250 ohms!


----------



## BradleyW

Hello!

Just got a pair of Senn HD 598's. I tweaked the EQ to add a bit of bass for fun, but since then I feel like the high's have become a bit sharp with a slight crackle. Could the bass increase have damaged the cans? Do these cans have a burn in time? If so, how long would you say?

Thank you.


----------



## Shardnax

That seems unlikely, the easiest way to check is disabling the EQ and seeing if it sounds correct.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That seems unlikely, the easiest way to check is disabling the EQ and seeing if it sounds correct.


It's the first thing I did. If something is high pitched in a song such as a scream, it does not sound "clean" if you know what I mean. It's on the brink of crackling. Windows volume @ 10 on SBZ card. Songs @ 320 bit Spotify Premuim.

Do you know any songs that I can test, if you tell me what to look out for?


----------



## Shardnax

I'm not terribly knowledgeable but, you should be able to detect any problems with test tones:
http://mdf1.tripod.com/test-tones.html
http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtestsaudiotesttones_index.php
http://www.audiocheck.net/audiofrequencysignalgenerator_index.php


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'm not terribly knowledgeable but, you should be able to detect any problems with test tones:
> http://mdf1.tripod.com/test-tones.html
> http://www.audiocheck.net/soundtestsaudiotesttones_index.php
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiofrequencysignalgenerator_index.php


Following up on this, I think returning for a replacement/exchange is the safest bet if you're still uncertain. Better safe than sorry with a new pair of headphones







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Following up on this, I think returning for a replacement/exchange is the safest bet if you're still uncertain. Better safe than sorry with a new pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey man.

Just got another pair of 598's and they are the same. I tested on PC and other devices. Maybe I'm hearing something and mistaking it as an issue. I will tell you this though, Youtube can sometimes be scratchy when people say words louder than normal. such as BAG! CAT! words like that. I listened 1080p HD on Tek Syndicate and Linus Tech Tips.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fiio K5 pre-orders are up

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Fiio K5 pre-orders are up
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


£77? Not bad.


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm going to pre-order one. I have a feeling this will be one of the most popular amplifiers in 2016


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm going to pre-order one. I have a feeling this will be one of the most popular amplifiers in 2016


I'd like to see some reviews on this thing. I've never had an external DAC before and I'd like the idea of bypassing internal DACs.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I'd like to see some reviews on this thing. I've never had an external DAC before and I'd like the idea of bypassing internal DACs.


there is no D/A converter. it has a docking system at the top like the Fiio E09K.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> there is no D/A converter. it has a docking system at the top like the Fiio E09K.


Well that's silly of me.









Suprisingly I've gone back to onboard sound from my SBZ sound card. The Senn 598's sound better with onboard.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Well that's silly of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suprisingly I've gone back to onboard sound from my SBZ sound card. The Senn 598's sound better with onboard.


the USB on the back is pass-through for the docking slot. Fiio wants you to buy one of their portable media players or external D/A converters to dock with the K5 but I don't care about that because I have like 5 Friggin D/A converters


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the USB on the back is pass-through for the docking slot. Fiio wants you to buy one of their portable media players or external D/A converters to dock with the K5 but I don't care about that because I have like 5 Friggin D/A converters


Hey, feel free to send me one.


----------



## bumblebee1980




----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hey man.
> 
> Just got another pair of 598's and they are the same. I tested on PC and other devices. Maybe I'm hearing something and mistaking it as an issue. I will tell you this though, Youtube can sometimes be scratchy when people say words louder than normal. such as BAG! CAT! words like that. I listened 1080p HD on Tek Syndicate and Linus Tech Tips.


Sounds like bad recordings or encoding, no getting around that save for having worse headphones or speakers







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Sounds like bad recordings or encoding, no getting around that save for having worse headphones or speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah I guess so.

Any idea why 598's sound better with onboard sound compared to my SBZ sound card?
Thank you, +1.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah I guess so.
> 
> Any idea why 598's sound better with onboard sound compared to my SBZ sound card?
> Thank you, +1.


The settings on your SBZ could be off and causing a problem, have you tried resetting the settings on your sound card or reinstalling the driver? Does it sound like that with any other headphones?


----------



## xxpenguinxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah I guess so.
> 
> Any idea why 598's sound better with onboard sound compared to my SBZ sound card?
> Thank you, +1.


Funny, I feel the same way about my 598's. The Creative SB0460 has the most details, but lacks warmth and can sound electronic with the wrong drivers. The Asus Xonar has slightly less detail, stronger, but tighter bass, sounds great, but certain tones are just not right (For example, one game a gun sound completely different like it's out of tone). My onboard Realtek lacks some detail, but sounds overall like what you would expect these headphones to sound like, warm bass, but not quite muddy, and relaxed treble but still has an overall wide soundstage.

I also noticed I hear the bad parts of lower quality recordings a lot more on these headphones. Hard to explain.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxpenguinxx*
> 
> Funny, I feel the same way about my 598's. The Creative SB0460 has the most details, but lacks warmth and can sound electronic with the wrong drivers. The Asus Xonar has slightly less detail, stronger, but tighter bass, sounds great, but certain tones are just not right (For example, one game a gun sound completely different like it's out of tone). My onboard Realtek lacks some detail, but sounds overall like what you would expect these headphones to sound like, warm bass, but not quite muddy, and relaxed treble but still has an overall wide soundstage.
> 
> *I also noticed I hear the bad parts of lower quality recordings a lot more on these headphones. Hard to explain*.


Exactly this, especially the bold part. Bad recordings sound very scratchy and off in the high's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> The settings on your SBZ could be off and causing a problem, have you tried resetting the settings on your sound card or reinstalling the driver? Does it sound like that with any other headphones?


I tried resetting, reinstalling driver, using diferent driver, reinstalling card, system format. Onboard just sounds better with the 598's. However If i plug in my CM pulse R headset into the onboard sound, it amplifies coil whine through the cans. Pulse R has it's own mini AMP / volumr control peice. I think that's acting as the aimplifier to the noise.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm going to pre-order one. I have a feeling this will be one of the most popular amplifiers in 2016


Maybe I'm missing something -- weren't you into pretty things with tubes? I don't see tubes in that FiiO and it's not very pretty.









@pez can you add the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii Special Edition (BHSE) to my entry under amplifiers?


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah I guess so.
> 
> Any idea why 598's sound better with onboard sound compared to my SBZ sound card?
> Thank you, +1.


Some onboard sound cards these days are up there with sound cards. Your on board may be better lol. Good headphones will expose crappy hardware. My on board and my X-FI SB sound card sounds just about the same with my 598's. My 598's came alive with my JDS Labs Element. Get a real DAC/AMP or a DAC AMP combo.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Fiio K5 pre-orders are up
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html


Holy crap! Welcome back!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Some onboard sound cards these days are up there with sound cards. Your on board may be better lol. Good headphones will expose crappy hardware. My on board and my X-FI SB sound card sounds just about the same with my 598's. My 598's came alive with my JDS Labs Element. Get a real DAC/AMP or a DAC AMP combo.


Agreed.

The only issue with the onboard sound is that I can hear a slight high pitch hum through the headphones. It's very hard to hear even at volume 100, but it's there. Is there a way to shield onboard sound somehow, to make it even more clean? I can't afforf a DAC right now.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something -- weren't you into pretty things with tubes? I don't see tubes in that FiiO and it's not very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pez can you add the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii Special Edition (BHSE) to my entry under amplifiers?


I love tubes but I also like Headphone amplifiers with large volume knobs at a low price








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Holy crap! Welcome back!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> The only issue with the onboard sound is that I can hear a slight high pitch hum through the headphones. It's very hard to hear even at volume 100, but it's there. Is there a way to shield onboard sound somehow, to make it even more clean? I can't afforf a DAC right now.


Try and get something cheap like a FiiO E10k ($100AUD) to move to an external sound device. Then when you upgrade to a bigger DAC/AMP you still have the FiiO as a spare for another PC or for work







. I'm close to buying another for my iMac at work!


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Try and get something cheap like a FiiO E10k ($100AUD) to move to an external sound device. Then when you upgrade to a bigger DAC/AMP you still have the FiiO as a spare for another PC or for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm close to buying another for my iMac at work!


The Freq. Response is 20-2000KHz. My headphones are 16-38500KHz. Is this an issue? What's the freq. response of my current onboard?
Thank you.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The Freq. Response is 20-2000*Hz*. My headphones are 16-38500*Hz*. Is this an issue? What's the freq. response of my current onboard?
> Thank you.


Don't bother with those frequency specs, they're virtually meaningless.

20 Hz to 20 kHz is the range of human hearing anyway.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Don't bother with those frequency specs, they're virtually meaningless.
> 
> 20 Hz to 20 kHz is the range of human hearing anyway.


Not quite. You can hear bass cutting off at the lower limits with headphones that are at 20hz on the lower end. With headphones that have 10-15hz for the low-end you can hear basslines roll off all the way instead of cutting off at the headphones limits. And of course, hearing range varies from person to person. For example, I can hear the high-pitched tone a CRT TV's tube makes, when most people I've talked to have no clue what I'm talking about. I can tell from halfway across the house of one of the older TVs is on, even if the sound is off.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Not quite. You can hear bass cutting off at the lower limits with headphones that are at 20hz on the lower end. With headphones that have 10-15hz for the low-end you can hear basslines roll off all the way instead of cutting off at the headphones limits. And of course, hearing range varies from person to person. For example, I can hear the high-pitched tone a CRT TV's tube makes, when most people I've talked to have no clue what I'm talking about. I can tell from halfway across the house of one of the older TVs is on, even if the sound is off.


I said virtually, because it isn't an issue with most decent headphones and dac/amps, no matter what's on the box.

And I know what you're talking about, I'm fairly susceptible to high pitched noise that a fair amount of people can't hear too.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I said virtually, because it isn't an issue with most decent headphones and dac/amps, no matter what's on the box.
> And I know what you're talking about, I'm fairly susceptible to high pitched noise that a fair amount of people can't hear too.


High pitch noise is the only thing I hear since I've had Tinnitus all my life.








Lucky for me I've never known anything different so I can block it out 99% of the time. My hearing is also very good. I too can hear what many can't (not the tinnitus noise), just like you guys.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I said virtually, because it isn't an issue with most decent headphones and dac/amps, no matter what's on the box.
> 
> And I know what you're talking about, I'm fairly susceptible to high pitched noise that a fair amount of people can't hear too.


I was more referring to the bit about human hearing range. As for the first part, I've long suspected some of those numbers aren't quite right.

Anyway. I've finished the upgrades to the Shure SRH440s that I got used at such a good price. The Brainwavez HM5 earpads, and this headband pad meant for sennheisers. It's a hair too wide, and I got the pad stuck on a bitt off-center, but the adhesive is too good to have a second go at it. I can't tell anything is wrong when its on my head, so it doesn't matter too much.

Less than 25 bucks for the headphones, in the original box with all accessories, another 25 or so for the earpads and headband pad. I paid less than half of retail for these including the upgrades.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm going to pre-order one. I have a feeling this will be one of the most popular amplifiers in 2016


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Holy crap! Welcome back!


Likewise. We have missed you dearly, 'bee







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yeah I guess so.
> 
> Any idea why 598's sound better with onboard sound compared to my SBZ sound card?
> Thank you, +1.


It sounds like it could be bad recordings, but if you're hearing it on one source and not the other, it's possible that your onboard is either that bad, or something is tweaked on the sound card that's being overlooked. Check into all the surround settings, channel settings (channels; ie. stereo, 5.1, 7.1, etc). Check for 'enhancements' like CMS3D, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something -- weren't you into pretty things with tubes? I don't see tubes in that FiiO and it's not very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pez can you add the HeadAmp Blue Hawaii Special Edition (BHSE) to my entry under amplifiers?


Sorry for the delay here. Working from home this past weekend and my days off had me running from computers lately







.

Adding you now







.

EDIT: Updated it; lemme know if you don't see it after a bit.


----------



## King4x4

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00

Just joined the drop!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00
> 
> Just joined the drop!


Saw it a few hours ago, really want to join too, but don't know if I should. The import tax+fees on a $400 item is pretty risky...


----------



## pez

Man, that delivery time of 90 days/beginning of May is rough for me. I'm such a person of instant gratification. I'll have to mull it over for a few hours and see how I feel afterwards.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Man, that delivery time of 90 days/beginning of May is rough for me. I'm such a person of instant gratification. I'll have to mull it over for a few hours and see how I feel afterwards.


Could always buy an used one and not wait.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Man, that delivery time of 90 days/beginning of May is rough for me. I'm such a person of instant gratification. I'll have to mull it over for a few hours and see how I feel afterwards.


the wait for the Geek Pulse was so long I forgot about it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Could always buy an used one and not wait.


Is there a lot going for sale ATM? And hopefully not at a gouged price :/. I would wait until May if I didn't get overcharged by 50% or so







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Man, that delivery time of 90 days/beginning of May is rough for me. I'm such a person of instant gratification. I'll have to mull it over for a few hours and see how I feel afterwards.


Yep, same here, no time for waiting, I wanna have it right now sorta guy.







That's why I don't participate in MD, just NOT predisposed to playing the waiting game.









I'd recently gotten a Camp Fire Audio Jupiter, love its sig sound, bought it right away after auditioning it.....see what I mean about instant gratification?


What was inside the box, a whole bunch of tips, including some Comply tips, a spare Tinsel cable with a 2.5mm plug....the case in the above pic is made from real leather.


Just got back and assembled an Ikea side table thingy I'd gotten, it's what my OPPO HA-1 is sitting on.....the AOC Ultra Wide monitor (2560x1080) was acquired quite recently as well. Just rearranged the stuff on my desk, will clean up the cables later.....kinda pooped now.


----------



## rathborne

I had a listen to the Oppo HA-1 with HD650s and it was very nice







. Might need to do some saving to afford it at its $1500AUD retail though







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I had a listen to the Oppo HA-1 with HD650s and it was very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might need to do some saving to afford it at its $1500AUD retail though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The HA-1 is an awesome DAC and is capable of handling up to DSD128, it drives all my cans to quite high volume without crackling or distorting. Be careful though, with its balance 4 pin XLR port, you'd be tempted to try balance 4pin XLR cables. I've already gotten one for my HiFiMan HE500 and HE4, and for my modded Denons as well. Basically a single 4pin XLR cable that I can use for 4 cans, so it was well-worth the money. I've also ordered balance 4 pin cable for my HD800, should get it in about 2-3 weeks or so.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I had a listen to the Oppo HA-1 with HD650s and it was very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Might need to do some saving to afford it at its $1500AUD retail though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


pretty good deal for Aussies

https://www.addictedtoaudio.com.au/product/sennheiser-hd600-audiophile-reference-hifi-stereo-headphones

in Canada and AUS these rarely ever drop to $330 like they do in the US. best headphone for the money in my opinion









i'm still holding out hope for a HD600s or Anniversary edition

Jet Black
new cable instead of the stock one from the 80's (lol)
memory foam ear pads
cheap out on the packaging to keep cost down


----------



## friend'scatdied

At one point I think lead times on the BHSE were 2+ years from initial deposit. And you'd have to pay the $1400-1650 quarter-installment every once in a while which'd remind you of the wait.










Word on the street is that the only DAC worth getting nowadays is the Yggdrasil (or Gungnir Multibit for those on a budget).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm still holding out hope for a HD600s or Anniversary edition
> 
> Jet Black
> new cable instead of the stock one from the 80's (lol)
> memory foam ear pads
> cheap out on the packaging to keep cost down


Just pay out the nose for a 580 Jubilee.


----------



## bumblebee1980

tighter driver matching like on the Jubilee would be nice









you know what? i'm going to email Sennheiser

*grabs a crayon*

DEAR SENNHEISER, WHY NO HD600/HD650 ANNIVERSARY EDITION??????????????


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is there a lot going for sale ATM? And hopefully not at a gouged price :/. I would wait until May if I didn't get overcharged by 50% or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I saw a few a couple of weeks back being sold around $400 actually.


----------



## Aventadoor

HD600/HD650 Anniversary edition?
What?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yep, same here, no time for waiting, I wanna have it right now sorta guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I don't participate in MD, just NOT predisposed to playing the waiting game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd recently gotten a Camp Fire Audio Jupiter, love its sig sound, bought it right away after auditioning it.....see what I mean about instant gratification?
> 
> 
> What was inside the box, a whole bunch of tips, including some Comply tips, a spare Tinsel cable with a 2.5mm plug....the case in the above pic is made from real leather.
> 
> 
> Just got back and assembled an Ikea side table thingy I'd gotten, it's what my OPPO HA-1 is sitting on.....the AOC Ultra Wide monitor (2560x1080) was acquired quite recently as well. Just rearranged the stuff on my desk, will clean up the cables later.....kinda pooped now.


Very nice. IEMs are so unpopular these days it feels. I still rock my TF10s (even now at work) and love them to pieces.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> HD600/HD650 Anniversary edition?
> What?


the HD600 are really old. the styling on the HD6xx is awful. I can think of half a dozen other changes I would like to see.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love my PFE 232. Speaking of IEM's, Massdrop has the CustomArts CIEM's up for sale again.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I had also gotten my 2nd ALO SXC 24 MMCX/3.5 cable for the Jupiter, my first being one with Fitear/3.5 termination for my Fitear Parterre.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the HD600 are really old. the styling on the HD6xx is awful. I can think of half a dozen other changes I would like to see.


Careful for what you wish for. We might end up with 598 grandma colors.


----------



## wizardbro

Anyone have the Titanium HD? I've noticed the mid bass go up using the headphone setting, as compared to 2/2.1, while 2.1 has a bit more separation.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Word on the street is that the only DAC worth getting nowadays is the Yggdrasil (or Gungnir Multibit for those on a budget).


Interesting to hear about the Yggdrasil, as well as the Gungnir. I'm still debating about what I want for a high end setup, but the Gungnir is on the shortlist.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Anyone have the Titanium HD? I've noticed the mid bass go up using the headphone setting, as compared to 2/2.1, while 2.1 has a bit more separation.


Are you setting it to Audio Creation Mode and disabling all features that color the sound? Admittedly I never bothered testing headphones on 2/2.1 mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Word on the street is that the only DAC worth getting nowadays is the Yggdrasil (or Gungnir Multibit for those on a budget).


Yeah but that word is being spread by Schiit fanboys (Schiitheads) who aren't really basing those statements on knowledge or comparison to similarly priced DACs. I wish I could own them and others at the same time, I'd love to do comparisons.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but that word is being spread by Schiit fanboys (Schiitheads) who aren't really basing those statements on knowledge or comparison to similarly priced DACs.


It's normal for a product to be universally acclaimed on HF.

However, to be unanimously praised on HF, SBAF, _and_ HC with nary a negative impression in sight (besides maybe requiring some warm-up time) speaks volumes.

Listening is believing.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I watched a Schiit Multibit review on Youtube recently that was negative. I was surprised









edit: found the video


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I watched a Schiit Multibit review on Youtube recently that was negative. I was surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: found the video


Ugh, that guy's setup... 34" display in vertical? That's..... How does it even work?  ..... ....Says the guy addicted to multiple monitors.

My biggest curiosity though is why he's trying to A/B a DAC.... Aren't they known for being the part that affects the sound the least (in comparison to headphones, and the amplifier)?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...My biggest curiosity though is why he's trying to A/B a DAC.... Aren't they known for being the part that affects the sound the least (in comparison to headphones, and the amplifier)?


That's thee reviewer's point, why pay $600 for the multibit when DACs between $100-$200 sound the same and you really can't tell the difference or there's barely any difference. I agree with him, a lot of these manufacturer's just pump out products when the difference is negligible (but the price is not).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

That's the thing, seems those who have bought these very expensive DAC's, like the Yggdrasil, are singing high praises of it. Describing the sound with adjectives and terms that make the DAC sound like it was the second coming. I'm pretty happy with two DAC's armed with Sabre 9012 chips, dunno what the heck's in my Fostex HA-A4 but it sounds good to me as well.....sometimes, I think it's rather fortunate that my hearing ain't that good anymore, and that I ain't so.......particular about wanting a certain sound.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think the only reason why I was considering a Gungnir is because it would match the Mjolnir 2 in size, but I keep looking at the Oppo HA-1 because it would do the job and comes in black.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the only reason why I was considering a Gungnir is because it would match the Mjolnir 2 in size, but I keep looking at the Oppo HA-1 because it would do the job and comes in black.


And has a really flash LCD panel that tells you exactly what the DAC is doing, what input is selected and other cool stuff







.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Are you setting it to Audio Creation Mode and disabling all features that color the sound? Admittedly I never bothered testing headphones on 2/2.1 mode.
> Yeah but that word is being spread by Schiit fanboys (Schiitheads) who aren't really basing those statements on knowledge or comparison to similarly priced DACs. I wish I could own them and others at the same time, I'd love to do comparisons.


Yeah, audio creation, everything off, dsp enhancements off in windows settings aswell. It's quite a noticeable change.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Yeah, audio creation, everything off, dsp enhancements off in windows settings aswell. It's quite a noticeable change.


That is interesting, so I guess 2/2.1 is a winner for you? I no longer use my Titanium HD as a DAC, I just use its processing as I connect it to an external DAC through optical.


----------



## wizardbro

No, I prefer the headphones setting. 2.1 completely sucks out the bass, but now it's got me thinking how something an external dac, something like a modi 2 would sound compared to the titanium hd.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That is interesting, so I guess 2/2.1 is a winner for you? I no longer use my Titanium HD as a DAC, I just use its processing as I connect it to an external DAC through optical.


Don't sound cards usually have a headphones setting? I know my cheapo Xonar DG did at least.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Don't sound cards usually have a headphones setting? I know my cheapo Xonar DG did at least.


It does. That's what I've been using myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> No, I prefer the headphones setting. 2.1 completely sucks out the bass, but now it's got me thinking how something an external dac, something like a modi 2 would sound compared to the titanium hd.


Which headphones do you use? An amp might be more important.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That FiiO X7 DAP looks tempting...



http://www.fiio.net/en/products/45


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It does. That's what I've been using myself.
> Which headphones do you use? An amp might be more important.


k7xx and vali 2.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> k7xx and vali 2.


I see. I don't think the Modi 2 would be a big enough upgrade really. My Maverick Audio Tubemagic D1 is a minor upgrade when just comparing DAC performance.


----------



## Blze001

DACs don't scale with price nearly as well as amps and headphones, despite what you might hear online. I A/B tested a Modi 2 and DACMagic Plus last year and while I did hear a change, I didn't hear $300 worth of change.

Your Titanium HD is a pretty solid DAC, I'd stick with it until it breaks or you've upgraded your amp/headphones a bit.


----------



## wizardbro

My titanium HD is kinda messed up. Audio sometimes starts crackling randomly and I have to go into driver settings and change it from game mode and back to audio creation mode etc to fix it, think it has to do with the dpc latency. I've tried re-installing drivers and custom drivers a few times.
Was thinking of just getting a modi2 uber because it has similar inputs. There's no EMI or anything with the Titanium hd otherwise though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> My titanium HD is kinda messed up. Audio sometimes starts crackling randomly and I have to go into driver settings and change it from game mode and back to audio creation mode etc to fix it, think it has to do with the dpc latency. I've tried re-installing drivers and custom drivers a few times.
> Was thinking of just getting a modi2 uber because it has similar inputs. There's no EMI or anything with the Titanium hd otherwise though.


That's not even just you, unfortunately. I experienced this with my TiHD as well. It drove me nuts when I'd get to the point I had to reboot. The weird part is it just seemed to ago away at one point and would come back randomly. My best guess was something did not appreciate the sound drivers and caused some inconsistencies.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's not even just you, unfortunately. I experienced this with my TiHD as well. It drove me nuts when I'd get to the point I had to reboot. The weird part is it just seemed to ago away at one point and would come back randomly. My best guess was something did not appreciate the sound drivers and caused some inconsistencies.


Infamous creative drivers.
I'm assuming external dacs are immune to this problem?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Infamous creative drivers.
> I'm assuming external dacs are immune to this problem?


They won't have that problem. I only had that issue occasionally with my Titanium HD, all gone now that I use an external DAC.


----------



## rathborne

That crackling issue is interesting and I have noticed it happen a few times when using the Razer Surround software but goes away when I turn it off or use the external DAC directly. Could it be an issue with Windows perhaps (I'm running Windows 10)?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Infamous creative drivers.
> I'm assuming external dacs are immune to this problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They won't have that problem. I only had that issue occasionally with my Titanium HD, all gone now that I use an external DAC.


Yeah, I haven't had the issue using optical to optical from mobo to DAC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That crackling issue is interesting and I have noticed it happen a few times when using the Razer Surround software but goes away when I turn it off or use the external DAC directly. Could it be an issue with Windows perhaps (I'm running Windows 10)?


My woes were with Win7, but for the time I used the TiHD with Win10, I want to say I never noticed the issues. I'm going to put my card back in soon to mess with the 3D and see if it will pipe out to my DAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

DSP _should_ pass through optical, but I've only verified with onboard implementations.

I *think* my optical sounds slightly worse than my USB does. Not sure if the Realtek is to blame or my inputs, but it'd be a shame since the USB implementation is adaptive.

Word on the street is that the USB input on the Yggdrasil (Gen 3 vs. Gen 2 on other Schiit DACs) is world-class.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> DSP _should_ pass through optical, but I've only verified with onboard implementations.
> 
> I *think* my optical sounds slightly worse than my USB does. Not sure if the Realtek is to blame or my inputs, but it'd be a shame since the USB implementation is adaptive.
> 
> Word on the street is that the USB input on the Yggdrasil (Gen 3 vs. Gen 2 on other Schiit DACs) is world-class.


I cannot even imagine using a DAC that costs more than $2K LOL


----------



## Aventadoor

There's a Violectric V800 V2 on Massdrop now.
Good DAC for the price!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> There's a Violectric V800 V2 on Massdrop now.
> Good DAC for the price!


Link for those interested and too lazy to sign in to Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/violectric-audio-dac-v800

I don't hear much about Violectric DACs.


----------



## Aventadoor

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/violectric-audio-dac-v800


----------



## friend'scatdied

We need to move away from this "good (enough) for the price" hogwash and towards good period.


----------



## Aventadoor

But it is actually pretty good, especially at that price.
Violectric makes good stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> We need to move away from this "good (enough) for the price" hogwash and towards good period.


That's what my purchases are based on nowadays. That mindset is governing my next DAC purchase too, which will be next month.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> We need to move away from this "good (enough) for the price" hogwash and towards good period.


The word "budget" still exists in most people's lexicon you know...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The word "budget" still exists in most people's lexicon you know...


I wish I could toss it from mine, too bad I can't







.


----------



## rck1984

My latest addition to the collection:



Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 over-ear ivory for some portable use








Took a couple days getting used to the comfort but i'm satisfied so far.


----------



## pez

Those are on my list to test out in case I'll be able to use some headphones at my next job. I tried to test them out at BB when I went this past week, but the station wasn't working correctly -_-.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> My latest addition to the collection:
> 
> 
> 
> Sennheiser Momentum 2.0 over-ear ivory for some portable use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Took a couple days getting used to the comfort but i'm satisfied so far*.


is it too heavy or is the clamping force too high?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> is it too heavy or is the clamping force too high?


Neither, it's the leather cups touching my ears a little on the inside. It got uncomfortable after a while of usage but its better now, the more often you wear them the more you get used to it.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Neither, it's the leather cups touching my ears a little on the inside. It got uncomfortable after a while of usage but its better now, the more often you wear them the more you get used to it.


gotcha









what other headphones do you own and how does the Momentum 2.0 sound compared to them? it would be nice if Sennheiser sold a pair of velour ear pads like the On-Ear model for the 2.0


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> gotcha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what other headphones do you own and how does the Momentum 2.0 sound compared to them? it would be nice if Sennheiser sold a pair of velour ear pads like the On-Ear model for the 2.0


I have:

Sennheiser HD558
Sennheiser HD600
Sennheiser HD650
Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80
Audio Technica ATH-M50X

And now the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0.

For closed-back "on the go" headphones, they're outstanding. Punchy, weighty bass, never overpowering. The mids are phenomenal. Vocals, guitars, piano's etc.. are so smooth, "grainless" and detailed. The Momentum's really shine here if you ask me. The treble on the 2.0's is still slightly rolled off but much better than before. The soundstage on these is larger in width than in depth but impressive for a rather "small" closed-back headphone like this.

As i said, i'm very satisfied with this purchase. The comfort takes some getting used to, especially if you have bigger ears but that gets better with time. On the other hand, i use these as my portable pair anyway, for long sessions at home i use one of my other headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I have:
> 
> Sennheiser HD558
> Sennheiser HD600
> Sennheiser HD650
> Beyerdynamic DT-770 Pro 80
> Audio Technica ATH-M50X
> 
> And now the Sennheiser Momentum 2.0.
> 
> For closed-back "on the go" headphones, they're outstanding. Punchy, weighty bass, never overpowering. The mids are phenomenal. Vocals, guitars, piano's etc.. are so smooth, "grainless" and detailed. The Momentum's really shine here if you ask me. The treble on the 2.0's is still slightly rolled off but much better than before. The soundstage on these is larger in width than in depth but impressive for a rather "small" closed-back headphone like this.
> 
> As i said, i'm very satisfied with this purchase. The comfort takes some getting used to, especially if you have bigger ears but that gets better with time. On the other hand, i use these as my portable pair anyway, for long sessions at home i use one of my other headphones.


I like all those headphones so cool, I will check out the Momentum 2.0. thank you









you must cry each time that TH-X00 Massdrop comes around







I used to own the Denon AH-D5000 and let me tell you those headphones are so much better than the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 in fact you won't find a better closed back headphone for the money unless you live outside the US like us hehe


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's what my purchases are based on nowadays. That mindset is governing my *next DAC* purchase too, which will be next month.


Gungnir Multibit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The word "budget" still exists in most people's lexicon you know...


But we don't settle for less when it comes to our computer hardware... why should we settle for less anywhere else?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Gungnir Multibit?


Parasound ZDac v.2 actually. Okay, me choosing silver instead of black (the former is $50 cheaper) is because of cost. I can't justify $50 for a color.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Gungnir Multibit?
> But we don't settle for less when it comes to our computer hardware... why should we settle for less anywhere else?


Because it is easier to notice and be dissatisfied with GPU performance than with a DAC. I can easily tell when I don't get the performance I want due to FPS drops and game instability. With a DAC, it is much more subtle and for most people, not noticeable beyond a certain point IMO.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But we don't settle for less when it comes to our computer hardware... why should we settle for less anywhere else?


Gotta settle for less somewhere, at least on my paycheck I do.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I like all those headphones so cool, I will check out the Momentum 2.0. thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you must cry each time that TH-X00 Massdrop comes around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to own the Denon AH-D5000 and let me tell you those headphones are so much better than the Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 in fact you won't find a better closed back headphone for the money unless you live outside the US like us hehe


I agree generally, but with the going prices for the D7k and D5k, the Beyer is an acceptable, though lesser substitute. I just still have no desire to wait 3 months for my $400 purchase to get to me.


----------



## bumblebee1980

$399 is a really good price if you live in the US but I live in Canada so it would cost me $600+ after taxes and duties







I don't think the headphone is worth that much. Americans are spoiled


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> $399 is a really good price if you live in the US but I live in Canada so it would cost me $600+ after taxes and duties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the headphone is worth that much. Americans are spoiled


Agreed, in my neck of the woods, hardware prices is no laughing matter, it's ridiculous how they priced here.

As for the MD on the TH-X00, I'd thought about it, heck one guy in the local forums is offering his for $386USD actually, and I'm tempted to give it a go. The thing that holds me back is the fact that I own both Denon AH-D2000 and AH-D7000, I suspect the TH-X00 would sound too similar to them to justify a purchase, though admittedly that 386USD TH-X00 (converted from local currency) is awfully tempting.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Parasound ZDac v.2 actually. Okay, me choosing silver instead of black (the former is $50 cheaper) is because of cost. I can't justify $50 for a color.


Wait, I thought you were gunning for good period?







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because it is easier to notice and be dissatisfied with GPU performance than with a DAC. I can easily tell when I don't get the performance I want due to FPS drops and game instability. With a DAC, it is much more subtle and for most people, not noticeable beyond a certain point IMO.


That's my point. Why do we set the bar so high for our computer equipment but so arbitrarily low for other things? Do you and I _really_ need our Titan X and 5960X? Would not say a 980 Ti and 4790K been more than enough for our needs? If we settled for "good enough" with our computers we might have been able to put the savings towards something more upscale in our respective audio chains.

I find the disparity in budgeting to be humorous, but I suppose it's a matter of priorities. Why compromise anywhere?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wait, I thought you were gunning for good period?


Hah, that's probably the most overlooked DAC. When you look at how its built and also the reviews of it, it seems hard to criticize. I've seen people prefer it to the regular Gungnir, never seen it compared to the multibit though but to me it looks like a safer choice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Agreed, in my neck of the woods, hardware prices is no laughing matter, it's ridiculous how they priced here.
> 
> As for the MD on the TH-X00, I'd thought about it, heck one guy in the local forums is offering his for $386USD actually, and I'm tempted to give it a go. The thing that holds me back is the fact that I own both Denon AH-D2000 and AH-D7000, I suspect the TH-X00 would sound too similar to them to justify a purchase, though admittedly that 386USD TH-X00 (converted from local currency) is awfully tempting.


You said local forum and I jumped into the FS forums here....guessing you meant that literally







.


----------



## BradleyW

Quick shot of my Senn 598's before the daylight completely went.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wait, I thought you were gunning for good period?


Yeah! Which is why you should avoid schiit at all cost.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-/321993957781?hash=item4af855e195:g:gVoAAOSwa-dWrPBG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Note-DAC-3-signature-tube-dac-/141889284633?hash=item210942aa19:g:vFUAAOSwpRRWoSAd

http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649172064-jolida-fx-daciii-factory-upgrade-black-new-demo/

https://www.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-bel-canto-design-dac3-2016-01-31-digital-16803-state-college-pa

https://www.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-audio-note-kits-dac-2-1-with-upgrades-2016-01-23-digital-05489-underhill-vt


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You said local forum and I jumped into the FS forums here....guessing you meant that literally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


LOL!







I meant a local forum in my neck of the woods. Just checked, it's still available......odd thing though, this is the 2nd TH-X00 I've seen that has been put up for sale, the other was priced at about 422USD. Not sure what price it was sold at though, which makes the 386USD TH-X00 real tempting. But again, I have the AH-D7000, so I suspect it'd be similar sounding.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah! Which is why you should avoid schiit at all cost.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-TT-1-DAC-/321993957781?hash=item4af855e195:g:gVoAAOSwa-dWrPBG
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Note-DAC-3-signature-tube-dac-/141889284633?hash=item210942aa19:g:vFUAAOSwpRRWoSAd
> 
> http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649172064-jolida-fx-daciii-factory-upgrade-black-new-demo/
> 
> https://www.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-bel-canto-design-dac3-2016-01-31-digital-16803-state-college-pa
> 
> https://www.audiogon.com/listings/da-converters-audio-note-kits-dac-2-1-with-upgrades-2016-01-23-digital-05489-underhill-vt


Repped! Let's hope some of those are still available for me in a few weeks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant a local forum in my neck of the woods. Just checked, it's still available......odd thing though, this is the 2nd TH-X00 I've seen that has been put up for sale, the other was priced at about 422USD. Not sure what price it was sold at though, which makes the 386USD TH-X00 real tempting. But again, I have the AH-D7000, so I suspect it'd be similar sounding.


I think the mahogany wood cups look infinitely more interesting with the ones that come with the D7K and that in itself should be reason to get the TH-X00.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Repped! Let's hope some of those are still available for me in a few weeks.


The tt-1 ends tomorrow and its probably the best dac out of the bunch : (

Maybe you can bid and just delay the payment?


----------



## BradleyW

How can I clean my 598 ear pads without damaging the fabric?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah! Which is why you should avoid schiit at all cost.


Gobbledygook! Even the guys over at HC dig Schiit's multibit Schiit.

I'm considering an Audio Note 4.1 but I don't really want valves in my DAC.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can I clean my 598 ear pads without damaging the fabric?


I use a lint roller and a small stiff brush to get the hair and dust off my velour pads, works like a charm.


----------



## BradleyW

+1 Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wait, I thought you were gunning for good period?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my point. Why do we set the bar so high for our computer equipment but so arbitrarily low for other things? Do you and I _really_ need our Titan X and 5960X? Would not say a 980 Ti and 4790K been more than enough for our needs? If we settled for "good enough" with our computers we might have been able to put the savings towards something more upscale in our respective audio chains.
> 
> I find the disparity in budgeting to be humorous, but I suppose it's a matter of priorities. Why compromise anywhere?


People have budgets so they have to compromise somewhere. The disparity exists because audio improvements are much harder to notice and therefore harder to appreciate. With computer equipment, we there exists benchmarks to slap you in the face with numbers that prove improvements, regardless of how practical it actually is. Would one rather spend $300-400 on something they can prove provided improvements or something that they may or may not hear improvements? The answer is going to be the former almost every single time.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The tt-1 ends tomorrow and its probably the best dac out of the bunch : (
> 
> Maybe you can bid and just delay the payment?


I'll see what I can do, the TT-1 is definitely the one I want most. Which would you say is the second best out of those? Admittedly the Audio Note DAC 3 is just out of my price range.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Gobbledygook! Even the guys over at HC dig Schiit's multibit Schiit.
> 
> I'm considering an Audio Note 4.1 but I don't really want valves in my DAC.


I have heard the yigda what ever and the gungnir multibit. I have pretty much heard everything that have except for the mul what ever 2

Everything schiit makes has a slight synthetic sound. IDK if it is because they are using crappy resistors, or crappy transformers or what.

There is something that fundamentally effects every one of their products. And I can say this with confidence because I have heard modified schiit stuff that sounds much more natural.

Until they can get their schiit together, I still think burson amps and cambridge audio dacs are a better route for the mid-fi level.

As for audionote stuff.

Don't get a kit. If you are looking at a kit, forget about it. They do not use the same quality of parts as the regular dacs use.

If you do not want tubes, either get the timbre TT-1 or the synthesis matrix.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have heard the yigda what ever and the gungnir multibit. I have pretty much heard everything that have except for the mul what ever 2
> 
> Everything schiit makes has a slight synthetic sound. IDK if it is because they are using crappy resistors, or crappy transformers or what.
> 
> There is something that fundamentally effects every one of their products. And I can say this with confidence because I have heard modified schiit stuff that sounds much more natural.
> 
> Until they can get their schiit together, I still think burson amps and cambridge audio dacs are a better route for the mid-fi level.


I see similar remarks about Schiit DACs whenever they're compared to a DAC that's well received by all (especially those in the speaker realm). The lack of "analog" type sound they say.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

OC.net has a real hard time letting me post something only once.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'll see what I can do, the TT-1 is definitely the one I want most. Which would you say is the second best out of those? Admittedly the Audio Note DAC 3 is just out of my price range.


That is a hard one.

Jolida.

The dac 2.1 might sound a bit better, but it is bulkier and its higher maintenance. Its probably not worth it over the jolida.

If you get a bigger tax return than you were expecting, the the dac 3 signature is actually a really good price.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Everything schiit makes has a slight synthetic sound. IDK if it is because they are using crappy resistors, or crappy transformers or what.
> 
> There is something that fundamentally effects every one of their products. And I can say this with confidence because I have heard modified schiit stuff that sounds much more natural.
> 
> Until they can get their schiit together, I still think burson amps and cambridge audio dacs are a better route for the mid-fi level.


The listings you'd posted are mostly NOS and/or tube-buffered options, right? Might be differences in taste.

I know I consider Burson products to be gooey, congested, muddy, and low-resolution (don't remember the Cambridge stuff). I tend to go for higher resolution and clarity but yes the Yggdrasil at the very least is a little edgy.

In other news I'm debating between keeping my current speakers or tossing them for either Mini Maggies or Quad ESLs (latter is a long shot since I don't really have that much space).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> How can I clean my 598 ear pads without damaging the fabric?


Also, if you want to wash them, warm water and hand soap or a mild dish liquid is acceptable. Some even go as far as throwing them in a garment bag and washing them on a very light cycle with other light clothing. I recommend air drying, though.


----------



## NBrock

Hey anyone have opinions on this? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/appj-1502a-tube-headphone-amplifier
Obviously better tubes are in order...but other than that?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The listings you'd posted are mostly NOS and/or tube-buffered options, right? Might be differences in taste.
> 
> I know I consider Burson products to be gooey, congested, muddy, and low-resolution (don't remember the Cambridge stuff). I tend to go for higher resolution and clarity but yes the Yggdrasil at the very least is a little edgy.
> 
> In other news I'm debating between keeping my current speakers or tossing them for either Mini Maggies or Quad ESLs (latter is a long shot since I don't really have that much space).


No. The TT-1 is not made anymore because the company went out of business but it is not old enough to truly be NOS and it is 100% solid state.

The Belcanto is also solid sate and is still in production.

The other solid state dac that is still in production that I like is the synthesis matrix. But it is really a pain in the butt to buy one. You have to contact a dealer then they either have one on hand that they can sell you for a pretty penny, or they have to order one in from itally. It sounds great, but it is just kind of a pain to get your hands on one.

As for burson............uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what? Very much the opposite. I am speaking specifically about the soloist and the conductor. Those are probably the only two amps that make the LCD2s sound open, clear, and pretty detailed. Many other people agree with me on that. You are the first person I have ever heard say that. The only thing I like about them is they do not have a sharp sibilant that a lot of other sub 1K solid state amps have.

Maybe you heard the soloist SL or one of their lower end amps?

I have some magnepans 1.7s and I absolutely love them.

The problem is, I literally have nothing that can drive them. You can plug them directly into the sun and I am pretty sure you still would not have enough power.

The mini magnies are not much better and you need the bass panel to really bring the whole setup together.

Quad made a bunch of different ESL speakers, so IDK which one in particular you are looking at. ESL57s? If so, then I would only buy them rebuilt from a reputable dealer. A lot of the ESL speakers are quite finicky and the circuit boards die.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tjj (and the others that pay attention to these things but who's names I always seem to forget), any thoughts on the various offerings from Violectric?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> As for burson............uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh what? Very much the opposite. I am speaking specifically about the soloist and the conductor. Those are probably the only two amps that make the LCD2s sound open, clear, and pretty detailed. Many other people agree with me on that. You are the first person I have ever heard say that.


Disagree. Go to any recent meets (at least on the west coast) and many will readily voice their opinions that Burson tends to sound overly smoothed over and mushy, ever since the HA160 and all the way to their Conductor. You'll also notice that Audeze have really fallen out of favor versus Hifiman and Sennheiser but that's a different story altogether (I still don't mind a good pre-Fazor 2.2).

I'll take _any_ Schiit product over any Burson simply because the latter has always sounded overly warm and gooey and today's critics seem to agree. There's a reason meets have been taken over by one and not the other (and Burson had some pretty infamous marketing with their opamp BS).

There's something seriously wrong when an amplifier makes the HD 800 sound muddy...

Since you mention them not making things sound sharp/sibilant I guess we can chalk it up to differences in taste. One man's muddy is another man's lack of sibilance, etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Whaaaaaaaat the...........

Strange.

See here is the thing that blows my mind when I talk to you. I trust your ability to hear good audio. I know that what you are telling me you are hearing is the truth.

I have good hearing too. And many people usually can hear the same things I hear. We might have different likes and dislikes, but we generally hear the same thing.

Yet somehow you and I hear completely different things. AND at the same time we like the same stuff.

You like stax stuff. I like stax stuff. You are talking about getting magnepans, I love my magnepans.

I could understand if our opinions differed a bit, but we are physically hearing two extremely different things AND other people are hearing the same thing.

I swear to god there is some sort of conspiracy going on. There HAS to be something going on. Does the west coast use lower voltage than the east or something?

Is it so heavily populated over there that you are all just used to more sibilant sounds from sirens and what not. What the hell is it?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Tjj (and the others that pay attention to these things but who's names I always seem to forget), any thoughts on the various offerings from Violectric?


No idea. Never heard of them.

I am looking at them now and they seem kinda weird.

They have 11 different headphone amps which is bizarre. I have seen companies with 11 or more speaker amps, but headphone amps?

The dacs are also totally bizarre. They have some sort of resampling feature and it has a digital out port???????????

Is this stuff meant to be for audio engineers or something?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd heard of Vioelectric, mainly the V200 IIRC......the much raved Gustard H10 is made based on the V200 design, some would even call the G10 a China made clone of the V200. Regardless, I think they are a relatively understated but respected audio company. If I ain't mistaken, there's a thread (or two) about Violectric V200 over at HeadFi.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I still think burson amps and cambridge audio dacs are a better route for the mid-fi level.


So does that mean my X-Fi -> Torpedo I -> Q701 is low-fi?









Well, okay, the X-Fi is. I'm still looking for a good DAC that won't murder the wallet.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No idea. Never heard of them.
> 
> I am looking at them now and they seem kinda weird.
> 
> They have 11 different headphone amps which is bizarre. I have seen companies with 11 or more speaker amps, but headphone amps?
> 
> The dacs are also totally bizarre. They have some sort of resampling feature and it has a digital out port???????????
> 
> Is this stuff meant to be for audio engineers or something?


Their parent company is "Lake People" so yup, they originally came from a background in professional audio. Technically, at least from what I could find, they only have five headphone amps (under the Violectric brand, there are more under the Lake People branding), but on the HeadFi threads the most popular are the V200, V220, and V281. The V200 was an update to the V100 if I recall, and I haven't seen any threads about the V90. From what I've read, the V281 is partially based off the V220 (to save costs) but offers the ability to handle balanced headphones.

I asked about them because I'm contemplating the possibility of eventually pulling the pin on a V281 and V800/850 pairing, although I'd be ordering such from their main site because for some reason the Violectric USA website would have the pairing (and the motorized RK27 volume knob on the V281) at almost $1,200 USD (converted from euros) more expensive for the pair. Why the change from the lower price bracket all in one I was previously looking at, and specifically the Oppo HA-1? Well, I don't want an amp that runs super warm all the time as I plan on leaving it on 24/7 (due to regular usage, as well as the fact that I have a bad habit of just leaving things turned on if it's the computer), and I figure I might as well spend a touch more than I was originally thinking in order to keep the purchases to a minimum (aka I want it to be the proverbial "end game" setup, but without it costing a reasonable fortune - aka about $4k USD total being right around the max).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd heard of Vioelectric, mainly the V200 IIRC......the much raved Gustard G10 is made based on the V200 design, some would even call the G10 a China made clone of the V200. Regardless, I think they are a relatively understated but respected audio company. If I ain't mistaken, there's a thread (or two) about Violectric V200 over at HeadFi.


I've read bits and pieces of those threads (I say such because some of the threads are easily a hundred pages long), and Project86 (who appears to be one of the guys that reviews at InnerFidelity?) seems to sing some fairly high praise of the products


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Whaaaaaaaat the...........
> 
> Strange.


What were things like at the last meet(s) you went to?

I went to the recent January Bay Area meet and the November Massdrop (SF) meet.

People generally prefer Sennheiser, HiFiMan and Fostex around these parts. The HD 800 is pretty popular (mostly modded) but so are the HD 600 and 650. Everyone seems to love Schiit Multibit gear, but Eddie Current amplification is a preferred pairing.

While HF is well-represented, plenty of the Bay Area folks are from SBAF where the HD 800 and Eddie Current are king (and Audeze and Burson have fallen out of favor). Communities are going to shape impressions a lot --- people will often hear what they are told they will hear or even feel pressure to conform to expectations of the people there for the sake of inclusion and conversation. It's no surprise that meet favorites are usually top-end Stax or Schiit DACs into Eddie Current amps into modded HD 800s.

FWIW Schiit was not nearly as popular here two years ago before their USB revisions and Multibit stuff. The February 2014 Bay Area meet was quite different and Audeze and Burson (and Beyer and other stuff) were far more popular during that time. The market shifts seem to have been fairly recent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The HD800s were falling out of favor. Almost everyone and their brother has an LCD2 or LCD3.

Schiit stuff by in large is on the decline, but it is still kind of hanging around. The people with more experience are selling their schiit stuff as the new people buy it up. So its kinda like trickle down schiitonomics.

As far as burson goes, not a lot of people have it. The only reason why is because when they sell their schiit stuff, they usually go to something with tubes. Or they go with some really weird solid state amp that usually sounds worse than the schiit stuff.

Burson is looked at as a more expensive version of schiit stuff, but several LCD2 owners use and swear by the soloist.

A lot of people have deceware, woo audio, bottle head, or a DNA amp. None of which are very good, and most of the people I speak to end up liking the amp my friend built for me a lot more.

Besides the LCD2, a lot of people have Sennheiser HD600s, Beyerdynamic DT880s or 990s, and so on. People generally have like 1 or 2 mid-fi headphones, and then one hi-fi headphone.

Stax is obviously what a lot of people strive for, so there are usually one or two people with Sr-007s at the very least. Mr. Speakers alpha dogs also show up a lot.

Actually.........I went to go see if there were any past meats on head-fi I could link, and by shear happenstance I came across an upcoming meet.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/795030/dc-area-head-fi-meet-saturday-february-27-2016-12-00-noon-4-00-pm-george-mason-regional-library/30

That should give you an idea of how things vary.


----------



## maeveth

I really dont post here... ever but I thought I'd add some flavor as a Bay Area Head-Fier. Also I want to say that the Eddie Current Zana Duex that BillP brought was sublime at the January meet.

Generally the gear that people bring to meets fall into several categories

A) Unique DIY Gear they want to show off
B) Hard to find gear people want to demo, many times owners of these items are asked specifically to bring them to a meet
C) New gear that has just been released that many users want to hear

Schiit due to their, by comparison to many vendors, high volume fell into the third category. Schiit gear is still extremely popular in the community however most people have now heard it and want to hear other things as such fewer people are inclined to unplug and lug their items to a meet. In addition their highest end DAC, the Yggdrasil, is known to suffer a bit from a need for a warm-up which discourages owners to bring to meets. YMMV on the warm-up however.

At the end of the day its up to the consumer to decide if any reviews, opinions, or random chatter on a site such as HeadFi or any similar site is snake oil or valid. HeadFi Meets are a great way to help you make that decision as you can listen to the gear your self. I would highly encourage anybody in the market for cans to make the effort to attend at least one meet up to really learn whats out there before you make any large purchases.

On the topic of STAX, I just wanted to give my opinion there too since you stated its the target for many. In general yes they sound very very good however for my ears I actually prefer Planar headphones which is why my current primary can is the HiFIMAN HE1000, amped with a Cavali Audio Liquid Carbon and sourced from a Schiit Yggdrasil.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I guess that I am the only one that likes the Burson products. The Conductor Virtuoso just looks stunning from an aesthetics point of view.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like the late 2013 and early 2014 meets over here. I think CS and SBAF have really driven the HD 800 revival/movement, especially given the mod work that starts here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> On the topic of STAX, I just wanted to give my opinion there too since you stated its the target for many. In general yes they sound very very good however for my ears I actually prefer Planar headphones which is why my current primary can is the HiFIMAN HE1000, amped with a Cavali Audio Liquid Carbon and sourced from a Schiit Yggdrasil.


HeadAmp had the BHSE + SR-007/009 side-by-side with the GSX Mk2 + HE-1000. I thought in general the HE-1000 was too polite and smooth-sounding but interestingly the two friends I brought were split as to which they preferred.

Interesting route going with $3k headphones + $2k DAC and a $600 amplifier.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Interesting route going with $3k headphones + $2k DAC and a $600 amplifier.


Your not incorrect in your slight confusion, though one rule you'll find a lot is your most expensive component should be the transducer. That being said I am currently actually waiting for Cavali's next amp update as they announced they are working on a new lineup which for me is great as the one lacking thing for his older gear was a fully balanced topology. I am also looking to get a pair of closed headphones(for my fiance) such as the Mr. Speakers Ether C or Audze LCD-XC. Leaning towards the Ether C though as i find the LCD series to be far too heavy on my head, at this point she'll get the Liquid Carbon.

Though this all has to wait... paying for a wedding is costly....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess that I am the only one that likes the Burson products. The Conductor Virtuoso just looks stunning from an aesthetics point of view.


For something silver that is gorgeous!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess that I am the only one that likes the Burson products. The Conductor Virtuoso just looks stunning from an aesthetics point of view.


Nonsense, different strokes for different blokes and you know this. You hate the HD 800 and I'm sure a fair number of other people here do as well, whereas I find it preferable to the LCD-2. I prefer resolution and expansiveness and you prefer smoothness and [other endearing traits Aud'eze is known for].

As an aside my tastes lean towards something like a Pathos Aurium as being prettier than that.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Your not incorrect in your slight confusion, though one rule you'll find a lot is your most expensive component should be the transducer.


Not necessarily most expensive, but at least of primary importance (with amplification perhaps secondary and DAC perhaps tertiary). There are plenty of people that exceed the cost of their headphones on amplification, be it with something like HD 600s, HD 800s, LCD-whatevers or Stax at the end of the chain.

With speakers I think I'm actually going to stick with my Strada. I know Quad ESL-57/63/988/989s or Magnepans would have sweetspot limitations that I'm not experiencing now. I might just get a different amplifier when I change out my DAC.


----------



## pez

Reading through these last 3 pages, I have to say I'll be pretty excited for the day I can look at some of the mentioned equipment and talk of it as just a 'meh' subject







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Reading through these last 3 pages, I have to say I'll be pretty excited for the day I can look at some of the mentioned equipment and talk of it as just a 'meh' subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I definitely have to agree! No idea if I'll ever be at that point, but even the idea of two $1500 USD pairs of headphones seems like a nice goal.


----------



## maeveth

You can get a fair bit of the way there for a lot less money than I and others have spent.

Even starting with something like an Sennheiser HD580/600 or HiFiMAN HE-400i/s can really get you some nice bang for your buck.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I wouldn't doubt it but man those hd 600's look... Plain and boring. Sure, looks shouldn't play into things but I like things on my desk to at least look decent.... But I'm weird


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it but man those hd 600's look... Plain and boring. Sure, looks shouldn't play into things but I like things on my desk to at least look decent.... But I'm weird


Well you can't see them when they are on your head









That being said I get your point - they are a bit drab by the standards of today. The HE-400i/s may be more your style though they are a bit drab too. But its somewhat a result of the design of the headphones, generally aesthetics don't come first.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Well you can't see them when they are on your head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said I get your point - they are a bit drab by the standards of today. The HE-400i/s may be more your style though they are a bit drab too. But its somewhat a result of the design of the headphones, generally aesthetics don't come first.


Interestingly enough, despite my playful protests based upon aesthetics I am still curious about the hd 600's, but as I already have a pair of Akg k712's I've been looking more at the hd 800's (as well as Mr speakers ether) as one of my next purchases. With a higher end setup of course.

HiFiMan's gear is tempting but since their website is a nightmare to navigate as it's constantly opening new tabs and isn't easy to pull up a full list of their gear, let alone compare. No idea if there are any local places to try out such gear either, as I wouldn't mind getting to listen to them before purchase.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD800.... yuck, disgusting piece of equipment...


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interestingly enough, despite my playful protests based upon aesthetics I am still curious about the hd 600's, but as I already have a pair of Akg k712's I've been looking more at the hd 800's (as well as Mr speakers ether) as one of my next purchases. With a higher end setup of course.
> 
> HiFiMan's gear is tempting but since their website is a nightmare to navigate as it's constantly opening new tabs and isn't easy to pull up a full list of their gear, let alone compare. No idea if there are any local places to try out such gear either, as I wouldn't mind getting to listen to them before purchase.


Honestly go check out head-fi and see if there are any meets in your region coming up, you can demo a lot of gear there.

For my ear between the Ethers and the HD800 I prefer the Ethers. HiFIMan does have a very interesting website but thats in part due to the fact that they are more focused on the asian market where the lion's share of their sales come from. They do sell in both Europe and North America but their marketing budgets are fairly small in those regions.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Honestly go check out head-fi and see if there are any meets in your region coming up, you can demo a lot of gear there..


+1. The amount and range of fear you can try in an afternoon is huge. There seems to be a lot going on right now too, I think there were a few last weekend and there are a few this coming weekend. I'm heading to the one in Chicago on Saturday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Honestly go check out head-fi and see if there are any meets in your region coming up, you can demo a lot of gear there.
> 
> For my ear between the Ethers and the HD800 I prefer the Ethers. HiFIMan does have a very interesting website but thats in part due to the fact that they are more focused on the asian market where the lion's share of their sales come from. They do sell in both Europe and North America but their marketing budgets are fairly small in those regions.


With my luck the closest would be Vancouver, or if luckier Calgary, both of which are quite a ways away. As for Hoffman's website, my comment is due to the fact you can't just view all and easily compare the models - it's subdivided subdivisions followed by new tabs being opened with every click, so it's a navigational nightmare.

As for the headphones I mentioned previously, odds are I'd lean towards the ethers for a variety of reasons but the biggest is I like some bass. Nowhere near as much as OC'ing does obviously, but I still like some thump (something about aggrotech and DnB being arguably my two most favourite genres, but not everything I listen to).

I would consider the insanity of getting a pair of Audeze LCD's as well as Mr Speaker Ethers but I really do wonder if it would be worth having two pairs for the days I feel like wanting a bit more thump. It's a lot easier with my current setup (ath-m50x's as my second pair), but eventually I know I'll want something that's a bit.... More.

I'll definitely take a look to see if there's a chance at any actually close meets, since I am pretty curious about such things.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...but I still like some thump...


Take a look at the Ether C, generally closed headphones will have more low end because of the nature of the wave propogation. You'll also in general sacrifice a bit of sound-stage transparency but it may be worth it to you. I will say though however that Ether C is one set of cans I have yet to have a good chance to demo.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Reading through these last 3 pages, I have to say I'll be pretty excited for the day I can look at some of the mentioned equipment and talk of it as just a 'meh' subject
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Many will end up at sub-$1k gear and be satisifed. Some would be lucky to get to the level of OC'ing Noob's gear.

The rare few that venture far beyond that are probably kooky in some way.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Hey anyone have opinions on this? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/appj-1502a-tube-headphone-amplifier
> Obviously better tubes are in order...but other than that?


anyone? Not finding much. Some love for it on Reddit and some Amazon reviews as well as a few nice things here and there...nothing bad but nothing in-depth either.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Take a look at the Ether C, generally closed headphones will have more low end because of the nature of the wave propogation. You'll also in general sacrifice a bit of sound-stage transparency but it may be worth it to you. I will say though however that Ether C is one set of cans I have yet to have a good chance to demo.


They're definitely gorgeous, that much is certain. Probably would be gorgeous with a pair of the open ones next to them on the same desk, but that's just me being semi-silly. I'm still debating as to which is my preference, open or closed headphones. Closed has the nice benefit of not waking your spouse up while you're listening to Angerfist or Art of Fighters (done that just a few times with my K712's because some of their songs have really... weird intros) and has more thump, but there's also the annoying "ears get hot" problem some models can have (original ATH-M50's come to mind, the M50X's aren't as bad about it, at least from what I've experienced), whereas open headphones definitely have a wonderful soundstage to them. I will admit though that I'd rather just get one pair that's really good and effectively be done with it, so it's hard to decide.

It also turns out there isn't a MrSpeakers dealer anywhere near me, but there is a HiFiMan one as well as an Audeze on my delivery route, so I could pop into either of them to check them out to see what my thoughts are.

But man those Ethers look nice, and are getting quite a lot of good reviews.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But man those Ethers look nice, and are getting quite a lot of good reviews.


One of my friends has the exact same setup as I do except he has the Ethers instead of my HE1000. I can say that had I not gotten a special deal on my HEKs I would have gone for the Ethers.

I took a moment to listen to the two artists you mentioned above and I see where your concerns come from. I tend to listen to a lot of Operatic Metal so I get into some of those bass heavy sections at times too.

Another thing I did think of in regard to your desire for good bass is your dac and amp choice. While not a hard and fast rule a more powerful amp will be able to better produce low-end, this is not because "MORE POWER IS BETTER" but its because some cans are just more power hungry and need a bit more to really be driven to their fullest.

When it comes to DACs some tend to do a slightly(very) better job when it comes to the de-quantiization of the low end. I don't want to start a big Delta Sigma vs R2R discussion here but I've found that generally R2R DACs ive tried tend to produce a cleaner sound and thus more revealing of detail. I will add however that I HAVE NOT actually setup any sort of testing apparatus to verify my theories of why R2R sounds better so I'm just giving you my opinion which you, and others, may or may not agree with









As always YMMV!


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, I should probably give Combichrist or Grendel a try on the HD650s as I haven't done that yet, been too busy listening to deep house on them







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> One of my friends has the exact same setup as I do except he has the Ethers instead of my HE1000. I can say that had I not gotten a special deal on my HEKs I would have gone for the Ethers.
> 
> I took a moment to listen to the two artists you mentioned above and I see where your concerns come from. I tend to listen to a lot of Operatic Metal so I get into some of those bass heavy sections at times too.
> 
> Another thing I did think of in regard to your desire for good bass is your dac and amp choice. While not a hard and fast rule a more powerful amp will be able to better produce low-end, this is not because "MORE POWER IS BETTER" but its because some cans are just more power hungry and need a bit more to really be driven to their fullest.
> 
> When it comes to DACs some tend to do a slightly(very) better job when it comes to the de-quantiization of the low end. I don't want to start a big Delta Sigma vs R2R discussion here but I've found that generally R2R DACs ive tried tend to produce a cleaner sound and thus more revealing of detail. I will add however that I HAVE NOT actually setup any sort of testing apparatus to verify my theories of why R2R sounds better so I'm just giving you my opinion which you, and others, may or may not agree with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always YMMV!


Ah, I do apologize, those two artists I mentioned are gabber artists, and that's kind of it's own unique set of something resembling a mashup between danceable music and outright noise *laughs nervously*. If I were to use two tracks as an example (for gabber), it would be

__
https://soundcloud.com/artoffighters%2Fbreathfire
, and "Triple Six - Beast" (on Next Cyclone - unable to link due to lyrics) would come to mind as the more modern

Man finding ToS appropriate tracks to link is hard, since Dutch and Italian gabber labels are notorious for having swearing in them. Anyways, short version of what I was wanting to say is as nice as those sound on my K712's I usually find myself reaching for my ATH-M50X's simply because I have to crank my K712's as far as 12 o'clock on my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 whereas my M50X's (when hubby isn't stealing them, lol) are more than happy for most tracks at only 10 o'clock. Yes, I know it isn't the best of solutions out there, but at the moment it does it's job but it's a stopgap since it's eventually being moved away from my gaming rig (and being plugged into a dedicated audio/djing rig, which is what I purchased it for in the first place).

As for aggrotech, my usual go-to favourites artists are Funker Vogt (Blutzoll is my favourite album, and the track "Fire and Forget" from that same album is probably my favourite song by them, with the single "Hard Way" a close second), Hocico ("Dead Trust" is a song from them I definitely love (I definitely can't link this one due to the rather racy video!!!!), but probably my favourite album from them so far is "TIempos De Furia" (favourite tracks: "Where Words Fail, Hate Speaks", "Dog Eat Dog" but especially "Tiempos De Furia").... Once again, I usually find myself reaching for the M50X's, especially for Hocico's music. Interestingly enough though, I didn't like certain songs by Funker Vogt until I accidentally (was distracted doing other things) let them play on my K712's... Robots (on the album Blutzoll) is a song I've found myself kicking back and enjoying on my K712's...

On the flipside, some songs by Aesthetic Perfection just sound so much nicer on my K712's... 



 sounds so much more "alive" on my K712's, and I'm not just referring to the piano. Daniel's voice is rather lovely on my K712's, although I have to admit I've never seen him live (I've missed his past two shows since I found his music, oops). Another song of his I greatly prefer on my K712's is

__
https://soundcloud.com/closetohumanmusic%2Fdying-in-the-worst-way
.

I can definitely say this though: DnB music (we'll just go with, say, "Propane Nightmares" as well as "Blood Sugar (2004)" by Pendulum as examples since there are decent quality versions of them online) wind up having incredibly piercing treble (especially on the highly/sharply tweaked snares a lot of DnB has) if you turn them up enough for the bass to be decent, not to mention tends to feel like a decent portion of the life has been sucked out of it... Whereas I can usually enjoy hours of DnB with the M50X's assuming I take the earcups off every hour and a half or so for a bit to let my ears cool off - which is something that happens often enough because hubby usually wants to get my attention for something anyways.

.... ....Okay, to test a theory I'm pulling a few CDs out of storage since I haven't ripped them yet and man are the YouTube rips of them terrible. Note the M50's are the original version as my husband is using the M50X's right now to "survive" grinding crafting in Final Fantasy XIV:ARR lol.... Going to try and quickly listen to a few different genres of music.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Info on system: CD played back via el cheapo LG 22X DVD-RW. Don't remember the model number, but it's from several years ago.... Audio Interface is a Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 using stock out of the box settings (I've never played around with the control panel for anything other than firmware updates). M50's were on the first headphone jack, K712's on the second, and volume was matched (poorly) by ear. I also found out during this that the headphone outputs aren't infinity cut when fully counter clockwise and a small amount of signal makes it through. K712's were typically around between 10:30 and 11 for volume, and M50's were 9-9:30 depending on the song. There's also some sort of rackmount power filtering going on with my setup, but it's a low end one (aha! ART PB4x4Pro if I remember correctly)

- Five Iron Frenzy's "One Girl Army" (Quantity is Job 1) definitely goes to the AKG K712's. FIF is something resembling ska so I was told ages ago. Trumpets just don't sound right on the M50's, and the vocals are lacking substance.
- Five Iron Frenzy's "Get your Riot Gear" (Quantity is Job 1) is just too boomy with the M50's, especially once the electric guitars come in at 1:30. K712's definitely sound a lot more balanced in comparison.
- Thousand Foot Krutch "Phenomenon" (Phenomenon) on the M50's kind of reminds me of when I saw them live... If the audio engineer was drunk and my head was in a fish bowl or something because man is the bass muddy once everything comes into play around 0:35. At the same time, while there's a much better sound stage on the K712's, it doesn't quite have that "live in a small theater where you had to cover your eyes because the lights under the drum kit were stupidly bright and the mosh pit sheared the bolts off of three rows of seating" feeling.
- Thousand Foot Krutch "Step to Me" (Phenomenon) doesn't sound too bad on the K712's, but once again suffers the same wide soundstage but missing a bit of life feeling.
- Thousand Foot Krutch "Last Words" (Phenomenon) is a mixed bag. Love the punch the kick drum has in the M50's, but vocals are much clearer on the K712's.
- Thousand Foot Krutch "Rawkfist" (Phenomenon) has me leaning slightly more towards the M50's even if the guitars are overwhelming certain parts at times. K712's once again have cleaner lyrics, but there's still that slight feeling that a bit of life is missing from the guitars.
- I'll just say that yup, TFK's Phenomenon is my favourite album for rock, and probably the one I've listened to the most over the years, although Set It Off (the second version - not purple and pink bomb version, and not the 2004 re-release) is definitely a close second.

Okay, so those were some of my favourites, let's try something I tend to pretty much always wind up chilling out to when I put it on, Burial's 2nd album, Untrue.
- "Archangel" is a tough call for me to decide which pair I prefer, but I'll give the edge to the K712's simply because it's a LOT more immersive to me due to the feel of a much wider soundstage plus the lack of an over-exaggerated kick drum.
- "Ghost hardware" I again prefer the K712's even if the M50's have a harder hitting (but sadly slightly muddy) bass, simply because everything's clearer

This is probably going to hurt, but it's something I used to listen to a lot and still enjoy their older stuff... Linkin Park's "Hybrid Theory"
- I'll just say this. Papercut, One Step Closer, Points of Authority, Crawling, and In The End all could benefit from something that is like the weird child of the K712's and the M50's. Wasn't enough bass on the K712's, and there was too much muddy bass with the M50's.

Okay, that last one dancing between the two headphones made it so I could barely even listen to any of the songs... Onto a different album, Project 86's "Songs to Burn Your Bridges By"
- "Spy Hunter". I need to say this, like I always do - demo version was better than what was on this album due to having more life. Anyways, most of the time this is my favourite song by Project 86...... M50's are nice and in your face, but there's so much more life in the K712's due to soundstage. At 2:46, when they shout out "we don't need no truthless heroes" with the M50's it feels literally right in your face, yet with the K712's it actually feels like they're a few feet away (like in the music video)

Huh.... For fun let's try Rammstein's "Sehnsucht", even if I'm not really a fan of their music anymore (especially after $150 nose bleed tickets when they visited Edmonton!!! No I didn't go, took one look at price and went NOPE!)
- "Engel" I... I....Man it's hard to decide, because of the simple fact that the differences in how the two pairs of headphones were designed and tuned, but I can say this: it literally feels like the M50's response was designed for this song. Sure, the soundstage is larger on the K712, and the female vocals are clearer, but the distortion in the guitars sounds like it "should" to me, and man do the guitars take front and center without detracting on the M50's. M50's definitely have a punchier bass.
- "Du Hast" because why not. In all honesty, I prefer neither of my headphones. K712's wider and more open sound with a bit more warmth, slightly moderately punchier bass would be awesome. M50's almost sound like they're coming out of a tin can in some regards (aka there's just no imaging it seems), and the K712's are too clinical and cold.

Last album since I'm getting too tired - KMFDM Attak
- "Attak/Reload".... M50's guitars are just too muddy compared to the K712's
- "Skurk".... Love just how open and wide the K712's feel with their sound, but it still has that slightly..... clinical, dry, or... "cold" kind of feel to the music compared to my M50's.
- "Dirty".... Don't know if this is me being too darn tired or not, but man do I like this song on the K712's for some reason, and just wish there was more of a punch to the bass.



tl;dr version: I want something that will find a common ground between my K712's and M50's - a wide soundstage that's still natural, but has more bass while retaining something resembling an even response across the various frequencies. Clarity of vocals and lack of extra distortion added into instruments is definitely paramount to me. Also, for comfort.... K712's are lovely on my ears (M50's kind of tug on the back on my ears after a while making them blatantly noticeable), but man the M50's are comfier for the top of my head, especailly the M50X's. Headband of my K712's likes to dig into my skull if I don't get it just right on the top of my head.

Also, volume knob being a "lean over and it's still a full arm's reach away" distance is annoying when trying to listen closely to get an idea of what one actually likes in a headphone.

Now I'm really wondering as to which of the two versions I would prefer for the MrSpeakers Ethers, but I still have a few moons to decide this as I'll be saving up for a reasonably high end setup (I'm still thinking Violectric V281+V850, but I'll be doing plenty of research on various other options out there too). I do know that I want to spend less than $5k USD on the whole setup overall (headphones, DAC, and amp), and doubly so because hubby will get an equivalent setup (whatever headphones he wants, alongside a V220+V850 combination or equivalent). With gear, all I know so far is that for a DAC I want solid state so I can leave it on 24/7 (because I have a bad habit of forgetting to turn things off)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, I should probably give Combichrist or Grendel a try on the HD650s as I haven't done that yet, been too busy listening to deep house on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm beyond curious as to what you find with such a setup, especially the albums "Today We Are All Demons" and the album that I can't write half the title of "What (blankitty blank) is wrong with you people?", and as for Grendel "Harsh Generation" is the album I'm curious about as it's the one I'm somewhat familiar with (haven't listened to Grendel too too much)

I really do want to give the HD 600's a shot at some point, and I know a local store that always has like three pairs in, and provided I'm willing to buy (or add to my financing account) they don't mind letting me try them out.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, I do apologize, those two artists I mentioned are gabber artists, and that's kind of it's own unique set of something resembling a mashup between danceable music and outright noise *laughs nervously*. If I were to use two tracks as an example (for gabber), it would be
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/artoffighters%2Fbreathfire
> , and "Triple Six - Beast" (on Next Cyclone - unable to link due to lyrics) would come to mind as the more modern


Nice taste of music







Never thought that I would come across these names here, let alone by someone based in Canada. In my office setup I use the Shure SE846's iem's, and if I need to let of some steam I play tracks like these


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, wow, that is some serious comparison work there







. Can see a lot of crossovers with my library







. eg KMFDM, old Linkin Park, Pendulum, Rammstein, Combichrist and Grendel.

Going back through some of my aggrotech (all using lossless files) on the HD650s now and I think I need a bigger, fuller amp to fill in that bass







. The HD650s seem to excel at anything acoustic, orchestral or anything sampled. So far a lot of electronic stuff can come off sounding a little off on the FiiO but its possible that the original music was simply mastered for a different type of headphone







. I've come across plenty of music that just sounds better on floorstanding speakers and subwoofer to provide that physical thump that EDM needs







.


Spoiler: Lots of text!



This observation definitely applies to Harsh Generation but seems a little less so for their later album Timewave Zero (you can get their stuff from Infacted Records on Bandcamp lossless







). Timewave Zero feels like it was mastered very differently compared to Harsh Generation and sounds nicer on my current setup. Its a very different track for them, but Deep Waters seems to shine brightest in terms of sound quality right now.

For something very different coming from Combichrist give Bottle of Pain (Mass Edit) a shot (be careful with volume as it starts with a bang), the instrument samples sound the best I've heard so far compared to my other headphones/speakers. The title track on What the **** is Wrong With You People? really needs more bass to round it out (as I expected). The clarity of everything else happening is great, just needs more "oomph" but this is one I normally listen to on the big speakers. The track They on the album Making Monsters is probably the best sounding on the HD650s that album as there is a lot of openness of sound during the chorus that sounds great . Just put on All Pain Is Gone from Today We Are All Demons and the driving beat is great but everything seems to get congested in the chorus if I'm too enthusiastic with the volume dial (there's a lot happening in there)... I think this is the DAC/amp but will need other equipment to confirm







.

KMFDM sounded just fine though I suspect this could be the product of Metropolis Records remastering efforts







(checkout out their Bandcamp page, they have a lot) . Of course I threw Anarchy and Megalomaniac in there for testing







.

Rammstein's Engel feels like there should be more bass in there (can check later on the subwoofer) but no issues with instruments getting lost or muddy, everything was very clear and spaced nicely. Same observations applied to Du Hast.

Straight up DnB seems to fair a little better with the current pairing when playing B-Complex's Beautiful Lies and London Electricity's Just One Second (Apex Remix) from Sick Music: Volume 1.



Thanks for prompting me to go back to some music that I haven't played again in a while







.

All of this reminds me... it'd be nice if my Valhalla hadn't died on me (twice now - once silently and the other in a spectacular flash after self replacing the dead resistor) so I could get that bass back







. Tempted to get a FiiO E9i or another more powerful amp in the interim (Bottlehead Crack is still my proposed endgame headamp).


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I've come across plenty of music that just sounds better on floorstanding speakers and subwoofer to provide that physical thump that EDM needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You should try a decent iem or ciem with this bass heavy music. I got two floorstanders each with two bass drivers and 2 12" subs (peerless xxls drivers). With the Shure SE846's I do not have the idea that I am missing out on the low end, it is like you have a subwoofer in your head


----------



## rathborne

I haven't had a lot of experience with IEMs beyond basic Skullcandy, Apple Earpods and simple Sennheisers. I know the Z reviews guy on youtube is keen to expand into IEMs for VR.


----------



## Narremans

The iem's do block the sound around you very good, so it would make VR a more immersive experience. I have a Oculus DK2 at work but so far only tried it with normal headphones.


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfeBottlehead Crack is still my proposed endgame headamp).


The bottlehead crack is a great low to mid end tube amp! great choice. Im a fan of the Bottlehead Sex as well which sounds great!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I haven't had a lot of experience with IEMs beyond basic Skullcandy, Apple Earpods and simple Sennheisers. I know the Z reviews guy on youtube is keen to expand into IEMs for VR.


Check out Noble and JHAudio for some great high end IEMs. Also belive it or not UltimateEars(the Bluetooth Speaker guys) makes some great IEMs on their Pro side.

While the Noble K10 and JHAudio Roxanne/Angie are more than most will want to spend even their less expensive balanced armature IEMs sound great. Though the bass comes alive in their higher end products.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Many will end up at sub-$1k gear and be satisifed. Some would be lucky to get to the level of OC'ing Noob's gear.
> 
> The rare few that venture far beyond that are probably kooky in some way.


I believe you're correct







. I fully plan to join that club some day







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> You should try a decent iem or ciem with this bass heavy music. I got two floorstanders each with two bass drivers and 2 12" subs (peerless xxls drivers). With the Shure SE846's I do not have the idea that I am missing out on the low end, it is like you have a subwoofer in your head


I feel the same about my Triple.fi 10s. I still have yet to find a full-sized headphone with that sound signature. It'd truly be perfect in a full-sized 'phone for me. I think the Stax are very close in that aspect for me.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I believe you're correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I fully plan to join that club some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Its a dangerous club - you always want to keep upgrading. That being said at least the several thousand you spend on can gear lasts decades as opposed to spending say the same on a Quad SLI Titan X setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Its a dangerous club - you always want to keep upgrading. That being said at least the several thousand you spend on can gear lasts decades as opposed to spending say the same on a Quad SLI Titan X setup.


There are far more dangerous hobbies out there, at least that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What the world need is a purely modular pair of headphones where you can interchange any part to tune it to the sound you want. Could you imagine if headphones worked like computers? I would personally love to have an industrial standard for building headphones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


Pimpin'!!!


----------



## rathborne

Looks nice







. I came very close to getting a pair of HD598s even in their cream/brown colour scheme but found the HD650s at the right price. Might still get a pair anyway for family!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are far more dangerous hobbies out there, at least that's what I keep telling myself.


Oh, most definitely! Recently, I'd visited a friend's home to listen to his home audiophile system, crazy expensive gear he has! I was totally blown away at how engaging and encompassing music can sound. Put it this way, I never quite liked Cats Stevens, but when he played 'Father and Son', I became an instant fan of that track. We played it over and over again, switching between DSD64 and FLAC versions of it, amazingly, I didn't get tired of that track (we did play other tracks as well, including the oft played 'Hotel California'. Here're some pics of his setup......I hadn't seen his systems for years now. It'd always been evoling, I'd noted that most definitely he'd swapped his speakers because the last time I was there, he had some sort wooden cabinet speakers with a ball like tweeter on top (can't for the life of me recall the brand though).

Speakers......YG Acoustics Anat Reference II

Cables used are by Nordost....note that the lower part of the speaker is a separate powered subwoofer unit.

He has an Esoteric high end CD player, though he told me there are even more expensive units with improved clocks.

His pre and power amps are from Accuphase.....didn't quite catch the models though

His Lumin D1 music streamer is also pricey!


It took me a couple of days to get used to the sound from my cans, his system totally 'spoiled' my ears! Now, I get why doesn't quite like cans, he keeps telling me that no matter how good the sound, it is always 'in your head, or just around your head'. He wants music that fully envelopes him.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I appreciate how ghetto the isolation for the Sonos looks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Nice taste of music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never thought that I would come across these names here, let alone by someone based in Canada. In my office setup I use the Shure SE846's iem's, and if I need to let of some steam I play tracks like these


Interestingly enough, it was some dutch friends that introduced me to Masters of Hardcore.... Back when their ninth compilation album was new. Ever since I've been pretty much hooked, and I still have plans on eventually going to SOME sort of (dutch or italian) hardcore show in Europe and take up those same friends on their offer to "do the touristy thing" they offered ten or so years ago. Interestingly enough, for about the same amount of time I've wanted to attend one of the Rezzurection events in Calgary (technically only three hours south of where I live), and I almost actually made it to Rezz XV back in 2006 when I lived in Calgary but other things came up at the last second, which really sucked since it was apparently quite the show.

Stunned Guys, Nico e Tetta, and the previously mentioned ones (Art of Fighters, Angerfist) for ones I've listened to for some time, and N-Vader, Xcite, Koozah and a few others for newer labels...

So yup, there are at least a few of us, I've run into someone that was wearing an Angerfist shirt last summer and surprised him by pretty much geeking out over it. Apparently I was the first person in the three years he'd been wearing the shirt that actually knew who they were 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, wow, that is some serious comparison work there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can see a lot of crossovers with my library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . eg KMFDM, old Linkin Park, Pendulum, Rammstein, Combichrist and Grendel.
> 
> Going back through some of my aggrotech (all using lossless files) on the HD650s now and I think I need a bigger, fuller amp to fill in that bass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The HD650s seem to excel at anything acoustic, orchestral or anything sampled. So far a lot of electronic stuff can come off sounding a little off on the FiiO but its possible that the original music was simply mastered for a different type of headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've come across plenty of music that just sounds better on floorstanding speakers and subwoofer to provide that physical thump that EDM needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Lots of text!
> 
> 
> 
> This observation definitely applies to Harsh Generation but seems a little less so for their later album Timewave Zero (you can get their stuff from Infacted Records on Bandcamp lossless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Timewave Zero feels like it was mastered very differently compared to Harsh Generation and sounds nicer on my current setup. Its a very different track for them, but Deep Waters seems to shine brightest in terms of sound quality right now.
> 
> For something very different coming from Combichrist give Bottle of Pain (Mass Edit) a shot (be careful with volume as it starts with a bang), the instrument samples sound the best I've heard so far compared to my other headphones/speakers. The title track on What the **** is Wrong With You People? really needs more bass to round it out (as I expected). The clarity of everything else happening is great, just needs more "oomph" but this is one I normally listen to on the big speakers. The track They on the album Making Monsters is probably the best sounding on the HD650s that album as there is a lot of openness of sound during the chorus that sounds great . Just put on All Pain Is Gone from Today We Are All Demons and the driving beat is great but everything seems to get congested in the chorus if I'm too enthusiastic with the volume dial (there's a lot happening in there)... I think this is the DAC/amp but will need other equipment to confirm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> KMFDM sounded just fine though I suspect this could be the product of Metropolis Records remastering efforts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (checkout out their Bandcamp page, they have a lot) . Of course I threw Anarchy and Megalomaniac in there for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Rammstein's Engel feels like there should be more bass in there (can check later on the subwoofer) but no issues with instruments getting lost or muddy, everything was very clear and spaced nicely. Same observations applied to Du Hast.
> 
> Straight up DnB seems to fair a little better with the current pairing when playing B-Complex's Beautiful Lies and London Electricity's Just One Second (Apex Remix) from Sick Music: Volume 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for prompting me to go back to some music that I haven't played again in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All of this reminds me... it'd be nice if my Valhalla hadn't died on me (twice now - once silently and the other in a spectacular flash after self replacing the dead resistor) so I could get that bass back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Tempted to get a FiiO E9i or another more powerful amp in the interim (Bottlehead Crack is still my proposed endgame headamp).


Mmmm, Timewave Zero... I've listened to the single, but not the album. I'll have to get my paws on it soonish then. And definitely glad to hear I got someone else to go back and enjoy old memories of various music ^_^ Such talk me wanting to dig up some of my older records by Robot Death Squad (Mmmm, "Supercharger" is such a lovely tune) as well as Sunchase ("Save us" definitely comes to mind).

Many many many thanks on the detailed information on your thoughts on the HD 650's. Definitely seems I'm going to have to have a session or two with them at some of my local audio shop haunts when there's time.

Weird thing for me though is today I put my K712's on after work and fired up This is Hardcore's Soundcloud, Operation #TiH to be precise.... And I'm very much so enjoying the "decent" amount of punch my K712's have, and to the best of my knowledge volume is still at the same levels I had them yesterday. Perhaps it was the fact I was bouncing back and forth between the M50's and the K712's last night, maybe it's coming into things with essentially "fresh" ears (didn't really listen to music while working, something about forgetting to have plugged my Creative Zen V+ (2nd revision) in the night before, and not really wanting to plug my phone into the work truck since it doesn't quite fit in the slot under the radio), or it could be that near the end of things last night I was getting pretty tired.

I'll definitely admit though, one thing I mentioned last night still stands: I'm finding the K712's still have that slight yet still obvious clinical and cold edge to them, and I'm wishing the bass was more noticeable (but not overwhelming) with more of a nice potent punch to it (instead of the more mild mannered, "hi I'm here but I'll keep the peace" bass my K712's have).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> The bottlehead crack is a great low to mid end tube amp! great choice. Im a fan of the Bottlehead Sex as well which sounds great!
> Check out Noble and JHAudio for some great high end IEMs. Also belive it or not UltimateEars(the Bluetooth Speaker guys) makes some great IEMs on their Pro side.
> 
> While the Noble K10 and JHAudio Roxanne/Angie are more than most will want to spend even their less expensive balanced armature IEMs sound great. Though the bass comes alive in their higher end products.


I've contemplated the Bottlehead products, but I'm somewhat hesitant to look at tube amps simply because of my bad habit of forgetting to turn certain things off, like my computer (which only gets turned off on two conditions: power outage, or maintenance/upgrading).

As for IEMs, for me they're unknown territory, but at some point I plan on picking up a few of the under $100 USD ones to try out. I'm not going to write off something because I've only ever really tried two pairs (the ones that came with my Samsung Galaxy S3 (didn't fit or stay in), and ones that came with my HTC One M8 (tips fit, but man the "barrels"? sure shredded my outer ear)). IEMs do have one INSANELY HUGE benefit to me - good music when going for a walk in -30C windchill weather and being able to hide your headphones under a toque (don't try doing that with ATH-M50X's, man they crush against your skull like nobody's business if you do that, lol). A pair for travelling with wouldn't be bad either, because then there'd just be a cable partially hanging out of my hoodie when I take them off as opposed to large cans around the neck syndrome (aka have fun turning your head).


----------



## THEStorm

When you start looking at IEMs under $100 take a look at the Hifiman RE400, and the Shure SE215, back when I was looking for an IEM around that price point those two kept coming up, I went with the RE400. They are a pretty solid IEM, very neutral.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> When you start looking at IEMs under $100 take a look at the Hifiman RE400, and the Shure SE215, back when I was looking for an IEM around that price point those two kept coming up, I went with the RE400. They are a pretty solid IEM, very neutral.


Don't forget about RHA MA750s! They're similarly priced to the SE215s and sound fantastic


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, no worries, please keep in mind my observations were specific to the FiiO E10k amp... the HD650s did sound a lot better on the Valhalla and I don't recall as much congestion in some tracks







. In fact there was enough seperation with the Valhalla that I could pick a piano clearly coming from my lower left-side during a song on Bjork's Post album that I'd never heard before despite countless playbacks before that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interestingly enough, it was some dutch friends that introduced me to Masters of Hardcore.... Back when their ninth compilation album was new. Ever since I've been pretty much hooked, and I still have plans on eventually going to SOME sort of (dutch or italian) hardcore show in Europe and take up those same friends on their offer to "do the touristy thing" they offered ten or so years ago. Interestingly enough, for about the same amount of time I've wanted to attend one of the Rezzurection events in Calgary (technically only three hours south of where I live), and I almost actually made it to Rezz XV back in 2006 when I lived in Calgary but other things came up at the last second, which really sucked since it was apparently quite the show.
> 
> Stunned Guys, Nico e Tetta, and the previously mentioned ones (Art of Fighters, Angerfist) for ones I've listened to for some time, and N-Vader, Xcite, Koozah and a few others for newer labels...
> 
> So yup, there are at least a few of us, I've run into someone that was wearing an Angerfist shirt last summer and surprised him by pretty much geeking out over it. Apparently I was the first person in the three years he'd been wearing the shirt that actually knew who they were
> Mmmm, Timewave Zero... I've listened to the single, but not the album. I'll have to get my paws on it soonish then. And definitely glad to hear I got someone else to go back and enjoy old memories of various music ^_^ Such talk me wanting to dig up some of my older records by Robot Death Squad (Mmmm, "Supercharger" is such a lovely tune) as well as Sunchase ("Save us" definitely comes to mind).
> 
> Many many many thanks on the detailed information on your thoughts on the HD 650's. Definitely seems I'm going to have to have a session or two with them at some of my local audio shop haunts when there's time.
> 
> Weird thing for me though is today I put my K712's on after work and fired up This is Hardcore's Soundcloud, Operation #TiH to be precise.... And I'm very much so enjoying the "decent" amount of punch my K712's have, and to the best of my knowledge volume is still at the same levels I had them yesterday. Perhaps it was the fact I was bouncing back and forth between the M50's and the K712's last night, maybe it's coming into things with essentially "fresh" ears (didn't really listen to music while working, something about forgetting to have plugged my Creative Zen V+ (2nd revision) in the night before, and not really wanting to plug my phone into the work truck since it doesn't quite fit in the slot under the radio), or it could be that near the end of things last night I was getting pretty tired.
> 
> I'll definitely admit though, one thing I mentioned last night still stands: I'm finding the K712's still have that slight yet still obvious clinical and cold edge to them, and I'm wishing the bass was more noticeable (but not overwhelming) with more of a nice potent punch to it (instead of the more mild mannered, "hi I'm here but I'll keep the peace" bass my K712's have).
> I've contemplated the Bottlehead products, but I'm somewhat hesitant to look at tube amps simply because of my bad habit of forgetting to turn certain things off, like my computer (which only gets turned off on two conditions: power outage, or maintenance/upgrading).
> 
> As for IEMs, for me they're unknown territory, but at some point I plan on picking up a few of the under $100 USD ones to try out. I'm not going to write off something because I've only ever really tried two pairs (the ones that came with my Samsung Galaxy S3 (didn't fit or stay in), and ones that came with my HTC One M8 (tips fit, but man the "barrels"? sure shredded my outer ear)). IEMs do have one INSANELY HUGE benefit to me - good music when going for a walk in -30C windchill weather and being able to hide your headphones under a toque (don't try doing that with ATH-M50X's, man they crush against your skull like nobody's business if you do that, lol). A pair for travelling with wouldn't be bad either, because then there'd just be a cable partially hanging out of my hoodie when I take them off as opposed to large cans around the neck syndrome (aka have fun turning your head).


did you buy the K712 Pro before the currency exchange went down the toilet? because those headphones are $550 CDN (about $600 CDN shipped to your door) and in the US they sell for $350 USD or less on Amazon almost all the time.


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Don't forget about RHA MA750s! They're similarly priced to the SE215s and sound fantastic


My Shure SE215 cable broke (one headphone not sounding anymore/bad contact there) after about year of use.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jellybeans69*
> 
> My Shure SE215 cable broke (one headphone not sounding anymore/bad contact there) after about year of use.


The MA750s are pretty robust, I've had mine about a year and a half and no sign of them breaking and have taken a bit of abuse, too


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> did you buy the K712 Pro before the currency exchange went down the toilet? because those headphones are $550 CDN (about $600 CDN shipped to your door) and in the US they sell for $350 USD or less on Amazon almost all the time.


I bought them two, two and a half years ago or so? Aha, middle of December 2013 is when I purchased them. Paid $500 CAD, and at the time they were going for $325 USD on Massdrop, but I didn't want to wait a month and a half to get them, not to mention Long&McQuade had two pairs of them sitting right there at the time. Could have saved $80 CAD or so after shipping, but yeah... I've waited on some Massdrop stuff before, and when it's something you really want one doesn't quite want to wait ^_^ (that and I got to listen to them in person, which solidified the idea of purchasing them in the first place back then)


----------



## maddangerous

Hey all, I made a thread here, but there seems to be more activity here. Would any of you mind checking that out and giving me a hand? I'm looking for a new set of earbuds that might be better than what I have now (skullcandy..)

thanks in advance!


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I believe you're correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I fully plan to join that club some day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I feel the same about my Triple.fi 10s. I still have yet to find a full-sized headphone with that sound signature. It'd truly be perfect in a full-sized 'phone for me. I think the Stax are very close in that aspect for me.


I am still amazed (after one year) how much engagement/emotion and detail the Chord Hugo can pull out of the Shure SE846's, supreme combo if you ask me


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> Its a dangerous club - you always want to keep upgrading. That being said at least the several thousand you spend on can gear lasts decades as opposed to spending say the same on a Quad SLI Titan X setup.


True, I buy a GPU about once every 2 years. Maybe if I feel frivolous, I do it once a year.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Don't forget about RHA MA750s! They're similarly priced to the SE215s and sound fantastic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> When you start looking at IEMs under $100 take a look at the Hifiman RE400, and the Shure SE215, back when I was looking for an IEM around that price point those two kept coming up, I went with the RE400. They are a pretty solid IEM, very neutral.


I always recommend the TF10 if you can find a gently used pair for around the $100 mark. Even if they didn't fit you well to boot, the sound is worth sending off to have them reshelled for custom fit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> I am still amazed (after one year) how much engagement/emotion and detail the Chord Hugo can pull out of the Shure SE846's, supreme combo if you ask me


I haven't been back to Shure IEMs since the 535. I got them for such a steal at the time I had to try them out, but it wasn't my taste at all. I've been eager to try them out since, but just no disposable income or desire to obtain them







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This looks really nice actually...



Source


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This looks really nice actually...
> 
> 
> 
> Source


Oh my, that's insanely gorgeous. And only $170 cad too...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This looks really nice actually...
> -snip-
> 
> Source


I can't help but feel like that little shelf for the DAC and such is kind of a niche design, there isn't much that'll fit underneath. They have some nice other options though, this one would work perfectly with my office setup:


----------



## pez

Gonna have to check that store out later. That might be the same store where my brother got a nightstand type of piece to hold his phone, wallet, etc. that double stand I looked at is very attractive.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think out of all of those.... My favourite is this one:


https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/241887946/mens-gift-tech-gift-mens-gift-custom?ref=shop_home_active_12


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bought a 4 pin Balanced XLR cable for my HD800......defintely louder than when using SE, but whether that's any other sonic improvements, I will have to wait for it to burn-in and do an A/B comparison.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bought a 4 pin Balanced XLR cable for my HD800......defintely louder than when using SE, but whether that's any other sonic improvements, I will have to wait for it to burn-in and do an A/B comparison.


Very nice!! Balanced is definitely the way to go on the HD800, I liked the CH800 cable myself. What amp/dac are you using with it?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Very nice!! Balanced is definitely the way to go on the HD800, I liked the CH800 cable myself. What amp/dac are you using with it?


Hope the pic below answers your question....


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello Guys

I have Maximum 120$ and i want to buy Headset for gaming is prioriti. i want to stream and looking for normal mic headset .

As iv searched Hyper Cloud II is awesome. but can some one link me better headset than Hyper Cloud 2 is? Maximum i can pay 120$

Plz use amazon links if you can

Thenxs


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hope the pic below answers your question....


Oh man that's gorgeous. Do you leave it on 24/7 or? And if so, notice any issues with it getting rather warm?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Toss the HA-1 and go for a Black Widow.

As an aside, I finally tossed the HD 800.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I bought them two, two and a half years ago or so? Aha, middle of December 2013 is when I purchased them. Paid $500 CAD, and at the time they were going for $325 USD on Massdrop, but I didn't want to wait a month and a half to get them, not to mention Long&McQuade had two pairs of them sitting right there at the time. Could have saved $80 CAD or so after shipping, but yeah... I've waited on some Massdrop stuff before, and when it's something you really want one doesn't quite want to wait ^_^ (that and I got to listen to them in person, which solidified the idea of purchasing them in the first place back then)


La Figaro 339 can make a grilled cheese


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> La Figaro 339 can make a grilled cheese


It also looks very very very sexy in black. There's a nice glow to them as well.

There's a voice in the back of my head that wants to ask "will it make my AKG K712's less clinical sounding and get a bit more bass?"


----------



## friend'scatdied

The only tubes worth looking at these days are 2A3s, 45s, or EL34s.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It also looks very very very sexy in black. There's a nice glow to them as well.
> 
> There's a voice in the back of my head that wants to ask "will it make my AKG K712's less clinical sounding and get a bit more bass?"


Nope. It will make it sound like absolute crap. I heard this pairing before and nearly beat the owner with my shoe for even letting me listening to the abomination.

Honestly just use an EQ. Or sell them and get the Q701s which are a bit more warmer and don't sound quite so clinical.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The only tubes worth looking at these days are 2A3s, 45s, or EL34s.


I would also like to add the 300b, 6L6 and in particular the 350b.

EL84s are also pretty cool.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would also like to add the 300b, 6L6 and in particular the 350b.
> 
> EL84s are also pretty cool.


300b for sure (omission on my part). EL84s are pretty rare though.

I'm obviously biased towards EL34.







Double-halo Mullard XF2s...

I should pick up an EL34-based integrated amp so I can use my spare tubes in them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 300b for sure (omission on my part). EL84s are pretty rare though.
> 
> I'm obviously biased towards EL34.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Double-halo Mullard XF2s...
> 
> I should pick up an EL34-based integrated amp so I can use my spare tubes in them.


There are tons of dynakit EL34 amps on ebay and craigslist for cheap. I LOVE my dynakit mark 4. Its one of the best amps I have heard, and I got it for free because one of my moms friends wanted to get it out of his closet.

Best part is that the dynakit tubes are all rebranded mullards. So more mullardy goodness for cheap









And EL84s are actually more common than you think. You have probably seen a few amps with them and you never noticed.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh man that's gorgeous. Do you leave it on 24/7 or? And if so, notice any issues with it getting rather warm?


I turn it on as and when I wanna use it (or rather, when I power up my rig, till I power it down, usually after quite a few hours). Yes, it does get pretty warm, but not as warm as the Lyr. I've gotten used to the idea of it getting warm as I've owned it for some time now, so I don't obsess over that any more.







This, and the Gustard X12/H10 stack, are my end game DAC's for me......the Gustard stack is fantatsic with my HE500. Oh yeah, my HA-1 is connected to my Focal XS Book speakers as well, so I now have the easy option of using either my cans or speakers when the mood suits me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> La Figaro 339 can make a grilled cheese


Pffffffffft grilled cheese?

You can roast a thanksgiving turkey over one of those things.

Just get yourself a motorized rotisserie and put it over the amp.

Look you can cook dinner AND drown out your family with some music at the same time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. It will make it sound like absolute crap. I heard this pairing before and nearly beat the owner with my shoe for even letting me listening to the abomination.
> 
> Honestly just use an EQ. Or sell them and get the Q701s which are a bit more warmer and don't sound quite so clinical.


But the obvious question is... What kind of shoe? That kind of description boots seem more appropriate clobbering tools.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I turn it on as and when I wanna use it (or rather, when I power up my rig, till I power it down, usually after quite a few hours). Yes, it does get pretty warm, but not as warm as the Lyr. I've gotten used to the idea of it getting warm as I've owned it for some time now, so I don't obsess over that any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This, and the Gustard X12/H10 stack, are my end game DAC's for me......the Gustard stack is fantatsic with my HE500. Oh yeah, my HA-1 is connected to my Focal XS Book speakers as well, so I now have the easy option of using either my cans or speakers when the mood suits me.


Ahhhh... I do wonder if leaving it powered on 24/7 would cause any issues other than it burning up power - mainly because myself (and my husband) tend to leave a number of things turned on with our computers. It's a sexy setup to say the least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD800 on a Burson Conductor was pretty bad too.


----------



## pez

Just a heads up as I'm not sure I posted it the first time. Adorama has the Ultrasone PRO900 for $280 ATM. http://www.adorama.com/ULPRO900.html?emailprice=t&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905

My brother ordered his about a month back and finally got it after the back-order. I haven't gotten the chance to hear them yet, but he upgraded to these from the HFI780 or PRO750 (I keep messing up which one he has) and he loves it. He's currently amping it through a Modi+Vali, too.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> I have Maximum 120$ and i want to buy Headset for gaming is prioriti. i want to stream and looking for normal mic headset .
> 
> As iv searched Hyper Cloud II is awesome. but can some one link me better headset than Hyper Cloud 2 is? Maximum i can pay 120$
> 
> Plz use amazon links if you can
> 
> Thenxs


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello Guys
> 
> I have Maximum 120$ and i want to buy Headset for gaming is prioriti. i want to stream and looking for normal mic headset .
> 
> As iv searched Hyper Cloud II is awesome. but can some one link me better headset than Hyper Cloud 2 is? Maximum i can pay 120$
> 
> Plz use amazon links if you can
> 
> Thenxs


There's no better headset than the HyperX Cloud II under $120.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*


Good luck with that, those Hyper Cloud 2's are good gaming cans for the price...


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There's no better headset than the HyperX Cloud II under $120.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Good luck with that, those Hyper Cloud 2's are good gaming cans for the price...


ty guys and what about Hyper Cloud I? if i buy it and use on good sound card "Creative Zx" ?

because Hyper Cloud 2 is USB sound. and Cloud 1 have jacks

Is there big different between Cloud 2 and cloud 1 sound and mic?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> ty guys and what about Hyper Cloud I? if i buy it and use on good sound card "Creative Zx" ?
> 
> because Hyper Cloud 2 is USB sound. and Cloud 1 have jacks
> 
> Is there big different between Cloud 2 and cloud 1 sound and mic?


As far as I know, the 1&2 are identical aside from the USB dac, so if you have a decent sound card already or are planning to buy one, you might as well go with the cloud 1.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> As far as I know, the 1&2 are identical aside from the USB dac, so if you have a decent sound card already or are planning to buy one, you might as well go with the cloud 1.


Difference is indeed the USB soundcard but also the Cloud II has a different plug/jack on the headset.

The speakers and headset are rolled into 1 plug/jack on the Cloud II.
On the original cloud you have a seperate plug/jack for speakers and mic.

To avoid problems when using soundcards/DAC's or portable devices get the Original Cloud.
Dont have a soundcard/DAC and dont want to use it on portable devices then get the Cloud II.

The Cloud II should sound slightly better then the original Cloud when connected to anything less then a ALC1150.

The Cloud II comes with a converter plug for the speakers/mic but it doesnt fit with most devices


----------



## Bonjovi

I have Fatal1ty Z97 Professional motherboard. there is already Creative 3D chip. but im gonna buy Creative Zx pcie sound card,

So ill get original cloud than with mic + head jacks

also some times its goes down to 60$ - 65$ and ill get it

what you think guys best choes for gaming right?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> There's no better headset than the HyperX Cloud II under $120.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Good luck with that, those Hyper Cloud 2's are good gaming cans for the price...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> ty guys and what about Hyper Cloud I? if i buy it and use on good sound card "Creative Zx" ?
> 
> because Hyper Cloud 2 is USB sound. and Cloud 1 have jacks
> 
> Is there big different between Cloud 2 and cloud 1 sound and mic?


The previous gentlemen are correct. I'm hard pressed to find anything that beats them out in that price range. Are you able to purchase from GameStop? If so they have the HyperX Cloud Core which is just a 'no-frills' version of both that they sell for ~$70.

Looks as though Amazon has it, but at a $20 hike-up: http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-Cloud-Headset-3-5MM/dp/B010D74WHG


----------



## Cybertox

Wish I had some spare money for the BeyerDynamic DT 1770 PRO. My sixth cable on my Custom One Pro is about to die and I dont feel like buying another one, would much rather just buy a new pair of headphones.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The previous gentlemen are correct. I'm hard pressed to find anything that beats them out in that price range. Are you able to purchase from GameStop? If so they have the HyperX Cloud Core which is just a 'no-frills' version of both that they sell for ~$70.
> 
> Looks as though Amazon has it, but at a $20 hike-up: http://www.amazon.com/Kingston-HyperX-Cloud-Headset-3-5MM/dp/B010D74WHG


what is a different? with core and with original cloud I?

they have different sound?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> what is a different? with core and with original cloud I?
> 
> they have different sound?


The Core is supposed to be an analog-only (3.5mm audio-in and audio-out jacks) version of the 2. You don't get a carrying case or velour pads, either. But for PC gaming with the sound card you do, it's highly unnecessary for the USB functionality of the 2nd gen.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Core is supposed to be an analog-only (3.5mm audio-in and audio-out jacks) version of the 2. You don't get a carrying case or velour pads, either. But for PC gaming with the sound card you do, it's highly unnecessary for the USB functionality of the 2nd gen.


this original cloud made ma a problem with Creative Zx? original clould have almost every thing what can be important every cabel




this is core


and you think to get core is better than original cloud?


----------



## pez

If budget is a factor, as in 'the cheaper the better', then yes. However, if you have the extra loot to spend, and you really want the velour pads, carrying bag and other accessories, then I don't see why not.

I have a Cloud Core and outside of wishing I had the velour pads (summer time will probably result in the pleather pads getting warm) I don't regret not spending extra. I will say the pleather pads are very comfy as they are memory foam on the inside. Also, plenty of space in the cups, too.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I hate pleather. it gets all wet and mushy in the summer


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If budget is a factor, as in 'the cheaper the better', then yes. However, if you have the extra loot to spend, and you really want the velour pads, carrying bag and other accessories, then I don't see why not.
> 
> I have a Cloud Core and outside of wishing I had the velour pads (summer time will probably result in the pleather pads getting warm) I don't regret not spending extra. I will say the pleather pads are very comfy as they are memory foam on the inside. Also, plenty of space in the cups, too.


sorry dont understand. your opinion is that core is better or original cloud is better in performance for Creative Zx


----------



## pez

If I'm not mistaken, the first gen and second gen are the same headphone, but the 2nd gen offers a USB adapter that allows you to use the headset via USB. With your sound card, you do not need this. I believe the drivers are the same between the two models. However, the Cloud Core is there to replace the first gen one (only in name) as an 'affordable' solution. It's the same headset, but you don't get the extra cushions, pouch, etc.

If you don't need those things, go with the cheaper Cloud Core.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the first gen and second gen are the same headphone, but the 2nd gen offers a USB adapter that allows you to use the headset via USB. With your sound card, you do not need this. I believe the drivers are the same between the two models. However, the Cloud Core is there to replace the first gen one (only in name) as an 'affordable' solution. It's the same headset, but you don't get the extra cushions, pouch, etc.
> 
> If you don't need those things, go with the cheaper Cloud Core.


I was not talking about Cloud 2







iv posted images from Cloud I . its dont have USB ports


----------



## pez

Yeah; I was trying to address both. Sorry, I may have been a little sporadic there. TL;DR version is if you don't need the velour pads or the carrying case, then go for the Cloud Core. There is no difference outside of this. If you get anything more expensive, go with the Cloud 2. Same headphone; more accessories.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah; I was trying to address both. Sorry, I may have been a little sporadic there. TL;DR version is if you don't need the velour pads or the carrying case, then go for the Cloud Core. There is no difference outside of this. If you get anything more expensive, go with the Cloud 2. Same headphone; more accessories.


core is more comfortabel with jacks i guess.

so with Cloud 1 + my sould card Creative Zx will not be problem right? because Cloud 1 have some adapter processor and didnt understand for why it is for volume? can make it a problem with sound card?


----------



## Iceman2733

I picked up the Cloud II based on reviews on this website and other and for its price it is very nice set of headphones. Only complaint I have is I wish the the DAC was flip floped around so when it is laying on the desk and you using the headphones it wouldn't be upside down. For the $99 it is a great set of headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> core is more comfortabel with jacks i guess.
> 
> so with Cloud 1 + my sould card Creative Zx will not be problem right? because Cloud 1 have some adapter processor and didnt understand for why it is for volume? can make it a problem with sound card?


Do you already own the Cloud 1? I feel I'm missing something there. If you have a Cloud 1, the only adapter you may need is the single 3.5mm jack to pink and green 3.5mm jacks. That would be all you'd need to use with a sound card. You would plug the pink/mic jack into the mic/audio input port on the sound card and the green/audio-out jack into the headphone/audio-out port on the sound card.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Do you already own the Cloud 1? I feel I'm missing something there. If you have a Cloud 1, the only adapter you may need is the single 3.5mm jack to pink and green 3.5mm jacks. That would be all you'd need to use with a sound card. You would plug the pink/mic jack into the mic/audio input port on the sound card and the green/audio-out jack into the headphone/audio-out port on the sound card.


no i dont have. im goona buy it Cloud 1 and when you say about core i ask you which is better. i have creative sound Zx pcie soud card. and cloud 2 cant be usable for it because its usb sound so i thought to buy cloud 1 but when you say something about core i ask you which is better core or cloud 1


----------



## pez

Ok, gotcha. At this point, go with a Cloud 2 or a Cloud Core. The original Cloud (Cloud 1) appears to be slightly inferior to both the Cloud Core and Cloud 2. You can still use the Cloud 2, but it comes with an additional USB dongle that you don't need. If the Cloud 2 is $5 more than the Core, then get that. However, if it is a big difference, just go with the Core.


----------



## friend'scatdied

http://www.head-fi.org/t/778713/audio-note-4-1x-balanced-price-lowered

So tempted.


----------



## chinesekiwi

So yeah, just a wild Noble 4 appeared.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/778713/audio-note-4-1x-balanced-price-lowered
> 
> So tempted.


You CANT pass that up.

Even if you listen to it and sell it later, its worth it.

Anything pass the 2.1 is just sex.

I can understand why it might seem like a bad idea to have tubes in a dac, and there are several dacs where that is definitely true, but these audio note dacs are just some of the best you can buy end of story.


----------



## chinesekiwi

First impressions of the Noble 4:

Soundstage layering is like nothing you've heard in in-ears.
Listening to a live album recording of a concert I went to (Flight Facilities with the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra), the instrument placement is spot on. Crazy really. You can tell the position of the mic as you would with well imaging speakers.
You can tell, as well good imaging speakers, that each instrument, are positioned differently within the soundstage, not just laterally, but the depth as well.
Also unlike others that represent depth (e.g. AKG K701/K702, Sennheiser IE8) there is actually instruments within the middle between the front and the very back of the soundstage and it isn't just piled in the front and back without anything in-between.

Bass: Fantastic depth, particularly considering they're of BA (balanced armatures) circuit design, however, yes it *is* slightly bass recessed than normal. It really isn't much, probably 0.5 dB, at most -1.5 dB.
It does not emphasis any part of the bass, it it's deep bass, it represents it, mid-bass, it represents it. There is no 'roll off' or 'mid bass hump' here. It' 'extends' well in the bass frequencies.
All the bassheads will complain it's too less, all the 'neutral' fans will say it's 'right' when in reality it's slightly bass recessed.

It'll also represent all the bass for what it is. e.g. you can tell if the producer deliberately reverb'ed the bass for greater effect and hear the decay in the reverb'ed bass as well e.g. the bassline in Sage The Gemini's 'College Drop'.

The limitation of these being of BA circuit is that it would not represent timbre as well as a dynamic transducer (the 'normal' type you find in most earphones) circuit and it's noticeable here.

The effect is much reduced via using quite high end BA circuit drivers but it is still slightly noticeable vs say ones that emphasis timbre via wooden drivers (e.g. the old JVC FX series earphones).

Also like higher end equipment should, it will expose the recording for all it is, the good and the bad.

Poor mix or mastered? Yep, it'll show that.
A 'hot' recording with little dynamic range? Yeah, it'll show that in all its ugly glory.

I've listened to everything from proper scientifically neutral headphones to deep bass monsters that will rock you (JVC FX series birchwood earphones) and treble monsters (high end Grados), cheap $2 earphones to STAX and of course proper high-end speakers.

These are easily the closest I've heard in terms of soundstage representation I've heard to proper higher end speakers in earphones.


__
https://soundcloud.com/flightfacilities%2Fffxmso-heartattack

https://play.spotify.com/album/2JfSyMK0A5saoj3NDxIBGV

Recommended Tracks: All of them but in particularly 'Heart Attack', 'I Didn't Believe', 'Shine a Light'.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You CANT pass that up.
> 
> Even if you listen to it and sell it later, its worth it.
> 
> Anything pass the 2.1 is just sex.
> 
> I can understand why it might seem like a bad idea to have tubes in a dac, and there are several dacs where that is definitely true, but these audio note dacs are just some of the best you can buy end of story.


It was actually the model I was writing about a couple of pages back.









It'd be on its way to me (and I'd be $4.6k poorer) if not for two things:
1. it's been self-serviced and I don't have the know-how or easy access to resources to resolve any potential issues in the future
2. no USB input so I'd have to figure out a quality SPDIF solution


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It was actually the model I was writing about a couple of pages back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be on its way to me (and I'd be $4.6k poorer) if not for two things:
> 1. it's been self-serviced and I don't have the know-how or easy access to resources to resolve any potential issues in the future
> 2. no USB input so I'd have to figure out a quality SPDIF solution


Number 1 I may be able to help with. I just need to find a vendor for audio note out in the west coast. Usually vendors are required to have some way to perform service in house.

http://www.audionote.co.uk/distributor/dist_home_01.shtml#NORTHAMERICA

IDK if vendor agreements would let you do this, but you could send it out here to deja vu where I know it would be taken well care of and they would guarantee their work.

However you should contact the California vendors first and see what they have to say.

Number 2 I can help with but give me an hour or so so I can put a new thread together so that other people can learn how to do this. I keep forgetting I do not have a camera.

http://www.avsforum.com/forum/76-htpc-linux-chat/997533-howto-make-coax-spdif-output-bracket.html

This guys thread is really hard to read, but it goes through what you will need.

Basically we are gonna make a special cable. If you take a old CD disk drive cable (I mean the really old ones and not the sata ones) and you cut off one end and then solder it to a female RCA connector, then you can plug the cable into your front panel connector and get coax spdif audio.

If you make the cable a little long, you could just poke it out one of your water cooling grommets and then viola. Coax output.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are there any tubes out there that glow blue?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are there any tubes out there that glow blue?


Yes

http://vinylsavor.blogspot.de/2011/08/tube-of-month-866a.html

There are a few other tubes that light up blue as well.

I HIGHLY advise that you do not play around with these unless you really need/want to.

The are filled with mercury gas and if they break, it is a serious health hazard.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes
> 
> http://vinylsavor.blogspot.de/2011/08/tube-of-month-866a.html
> 
> There are a few other tubes that light up blue as well.
> 
> I HIGHLY advise that you do not play around with these unless you really need/want to.
> 
> The are filled with mercury gas and if they break, it is a serious health hazard.


Why are all the things I want dangerous to me?


----------



## pez

My mind is telling me no....BUT MY BODYYYY...!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why are all the things I want dangerous to me?


Because danger is awesome, cool, epic, and most importantly fun!


----------



## bumblebee1980

review of the Fiio K5

http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15203


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> review of the Fiio K5
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15203


Looks good, might get it for my Fiio X3 II.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> review of the Fiio K5
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-k5-desktop-headphone-amplifier/reviews/15203


Interesting... especially the recommendation as a bedroom solution. I either missed it or didn't see notice about it... Is it possible to use the K5 by itself (when paired with one of their mobile devices) in a "standalone" version, where it's just the K5 and say the X7 with a pair of headphones plugged into the K5?


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting... especially the recommendation as a bedroom solution. I either missed it or didn't see notice about it... Is it possible to use the K5 by itself (when paired with one of their mobile devices) in a "standalone" version, where it's just the K5 and say the X7 with a pair of headphones plugged into the K5?


I believe so.

the K5 does the driving once you dock a Fiio DAP or you can use the Fiio DAP as a D/A converter with your PC.


----------



## rathborne

Cool, I think I read that article last night while looking for any info on the K5 to compare with the E9 as a potential purchase. And then this morning I ended up pursuing a cheap second-hand JDS O2 instead







.


----------



## Wovermars1996

I require some assistance. I recently got some Philips Fidelio X2 and they sound fantastic but the volume coming from my system now really low. this wasn't the case with my previous Razer Headphones and I was wondering if getting an amp would fix my problem. I'm currently looking at the O2/DAC from JDS Labs


----------



## bumblebee1980

the X2 shouldn't be difficult to drive. only 30 ohm impedance with a sensitivity of 100 dB @ 1 mw


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the X2 shouldn't be difficult to drive. only 30 ohm impedance with a sensitivity of 100 dB @ 1 mw


i thought the same thing and both my previous Razer headphones were both 32 ohm but the philips are much quieter and I have to use software to boost my system audio.


----------



## pez

Is this via onboard or a dedicated sound card? I've not personal experience with the headphones. Have you tried them from any other source?

Also, I caved. This is going to be a struggle to wait for, but I can do it....I believe in myself:


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> i thought the same thing and both my previous Razer headphones were both 32 ohm but the philips are much quieter and I have to use software to boost my system audio.


are you sure every volume slider in Windows is maxed out? do you have a receiver or old cd player with a headphone jack you could test? I got nothing









you know the new Fiio K5 is more than capable of driving the X2 and it's much cheaper than the O2 and you won't have to deal with all those wires coming out the front faceplate.

http://www.minidisc.com.au/headphones-earphones/headphone-amps-dacs/desktop-amps-dacs/fiio-k5-docking-headphone-amplifier-dac-p-1100935.html


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> i thought the same thing and both my previous Razer headphones were both 32 ohm but the philips are much quieter and I have to use software to boost my system audio.


Did the Razer headphones use any sort of software that might've been boosting the volume?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this via onboard or a dedicated sound card? I've not personal experience with the headphones. Have you tried them from any other source?
> Also, I caved. This is going to be a struggle to wait for, but I can do it....I believe in myself:


I've heard they have some great punchy bass!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've heard they have some great punchy bass!


Yes, the bass is fantastic for a pair of closed headphones being sold at $400. It can get kind of muddy and congested at times however. Supposedly, Alpha Dog pads open up the headphones a bit and tighten the bass for those that prefer that sort of sound signature for these headphones.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Supposedly, Alpha Dog pads open up the headphones a bit and tighten the bass for those that prefer that sort of sound signature for these headphones.


Speaking of pads, do you think the Alpha Dog or Leather Dog pads would fit my K550s better?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Speaking of pads, do you think the Alpha Dog or Leather Dog pads would fit my K550s better?


Honestly don't know. I haven't tried either of them for the K553. I use big fat pillow pads for my K533.


----------



## Blze001

Those look comfy. Are those the E-Bay "king size" ones that use the adhesive ring to attach? I heard they kinda nerf the bass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Those look comfy. Are those the E-Bay "king size" ones that use the adhesive ring to attach? I heard they kinda nerf the bass.


Yes and I honestly haven't noticed it if it has. Then again, while tight and controlled with surprisingly decent extension, the bass on the K553 is largely anemic anyways, especially compared to my TH-X00 and LCD-2.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this via onboard or a dedicated sound card? I've not personal experience with the headphones. Have you tried them from any other source?


Onboard sound on an MSI z97 Gaming 3. I've used them with my phone and they were fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> are you sure every volume slider in Windows is maxed out? do you have a receiver or old cd player with a headphone jack you could test? I got nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know the new Fiio K5 is more than capable of driving the X2 and it's much cheaper than the O2 and you won't have to deal with all those wires coming out the front faceplate.
> 
> http://www.minidisc.com.au/headphones-earphones/headphone-amps-dacs/desktop-amps-dacs/fiio-k5-docking-headphone-amplifier-dac-p-1100935.html


Yeah everything is maxed out in Windows. I'll probably get the Fiio K5 now since I bought the headphones from the same website you just linked XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Did the Razer headphones use any sort of software that might've been boosting the volume?


Nope.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this via onboard or a dedicated sound card? I've not personal experience with the headphones. Have you tried them from any other source?
> 
> Also, I caved. This is going to be a struggle to wait for, but I can do it....I believe in myself:


Oooh, 'grats on the buy....do give us your impression of it when you get it.


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone have any recommendations for in-ears $80 USD or less? I have been using ATH-IM50 for about a year and I like them but their large size kinda bothers me.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> i thought the same thing and both my previous Razer headphones were both 32 ohm but the philips are much quieter and I have to use software to boost my system audio.


The Razers have higher sensitivity, like 112 or something, so they will be significantly louder with the same power. If you need an extra software boost it's definitely time for an amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I've heard they have some great punchy bass!


Yeah, I'm REALLY hoping they give me that same excitement I got when I first heard the D7ks. From what I've read and watched, I get the impression it's going to be a great companion to my HD650. Hell, if I like it enough, I may go back to the HD600 for the rock/indie/etc genres.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes, the bass is fantastic for a pair of closed headphones being sold at $400. It can get kind of muddy and congested at times however. Supposedly, Alpha Dog pads open up the headphones a bit and tighten the bass for those that prefer that sort of sound signature for these headphones.


Hmmm, that's a good thing to know. They are a direct fit, I assume? They look similarly sized from what I can tell in pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes and I honestly haven't noticed it if it has. Then again, while tight and controlled with surprisingly decent extension, the bass on the K553 is largely anemic anyways, especially compared to my TH-X00 and LCD-2.


How is the bass in comparison to the LCD-2? How would you compare the two? I know they're probably totally different, but I'm curious since I know those are two headphones you most likely frequent. And I've just so happened to hear the LCD-2s







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Oooh, 'grats on the buy....do give us your impression of it when you get it.


Indeed, I will. I'm going to throw impressions and comparisons in from quite a few different headphones. I currently have some Shure SRH-440, HD650, AKG Q701, and Beats Studio 2.0 (more explanation will be given later) to compare them to in the full-size department. I'm going to try and throw in some comparisons to various IEMs/canalphones as well. Namely, the UE Triple.fi 10, Monster Turbines, and some Beats Urbeats. I also have access to some MEE Audio Sport-fi M6 and Xiaomi Piston 3s that I'll have to acquire for testing/comparison as well.

The IEMs will be thrown in there just because the TF10's handle bass so extremely well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for in-ears $80 USD or less? I have been using ATH-IM50 for about a year and I like them but their large size kinda bothers me.


I mentioned them briefly in the above text, but the Piston 3s are quite good for their price. They're cheap, and the included tips didn't work out for me, but when I could get a seal with them, they were quite good for the price. However, I have no experience with the IM50. If you happen to be familiar with any of the IEMs/canalphones above, I could probably give you a brief comparison.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm, that's a good thing to know. They are a direct fit, I assume? They look similarly sized from what I can tell in pics.
> How is the bass in comparison to the LCD-2? How would you compare the two? I know they're probably totally different, but I'm curious since I know those are two headphones you most likely frequent. And I've just so happened to hear the LCD-2s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eh... for the most part. You just have to stretch it over the mounting rings and rotate them to the right direction. Getting them on the ring is a PITA however.

The bass on the LCD-2 is just another class compared to the K553 in the sense that it extends a ton deeper. The LCD-2 doesn't have as much bass slam as the TH-X00 due to being open, but compared to the K553, there is a lot more body behind the bass.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Eh... for the most part. You just have to stretch it over the mounting rings and rotate them to the right direction. Getting them on the ring is a PITA however.
> 
> The bass on the LCD-2 is just another class compared to the K553 in the sense that it extends a ton deeper. The LCD-2 doesn't have as much bass slam as the TH-X00 due to being open, but compared to the K553, there is a lot more body behind the bass.


Something I found interesting is that most planars are effectively sealed on the front side of the driver, between the driver and your ear, so the bass is pressurized in a similar way to most closed back dynamics. If the pads don't seal you get something like the HE-400s where the bass rolls off under 100hz.

I've owned the LCD-2 and the X00 and I think the LCD-2 bass is on a different planet. LCD-2 is so clean and fast all the way down, while I thought the X00 hits you with a bit of one note bass boost for that boomboom feel, but it's not accurate and a bit squishy, like what you might expect from much cheaper headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Something I found interesting is that most planars are effectively sealed on the front side of the driver, between the driver and your ear, so the bass is pressurized in a similar way to most closed back dynamics. If the pads don't seal you get something like the HE-400s where the bass rolls off under 100hz.
> 
> I've owned the LCD-2 and the X00 and I think the LCD-2 bass is on a different planet. LCD-2 is so clean and fast all the way down, while I thought the X00 hits you with a bit of one note bass boost for that boomboom feel, but it's not accurate and a bit squishy, like what you might expect from much cheaper headphones.


The overall bass quality for the LCD-2 is definitely significantly better than the TH-X00. Then again, at $1000, it should be and would be a damn mockery if it wasn't. The TH-X00 however, has much more slam or thump compared to the LCD-2 which is what makes the headphones so fun. The TH-X00 stock overall is a lot slower and congested, therefore more muddy, compared to the much faster planars. That said, if you use Alpha Dog pads, it really opens up the congestion of the TH-X00, especially on the lower end. This makes the bass less boomy and more tight and controlled. Thing is, I don't want that. I LIKE the sound for the TH-X00. It is precisely what I wanted when I purchased it, a pair of fun, boomy closed back cans. The LCD-2, despite being much faster with much more bass texture and quality, are much more laid back in comparison. These are just my personal opinions of course.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> i thought the same thing and both my previous Razer headphones were both 32 ohm but the philips are much quieter and I have to use software to boost my system audio.


No. Something is going on. I have a different MSI mobo but it has the same audio section. I plugged in some grado sr60es just now, and they get very loud.

Hell I can plug some speaker drivers that require a LOT of power directly into the port and even they sound fine.

Are you sure the plug is in all the way? If it is, try listening to the headphones and wiggle the connector to see if there is a jump in volume.

Start tapping the wire too and see if there is a break or increase in the volume.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No. Something is going on. I have a different MSI mobo but it has the same audio section. I plugged in some grado sr60es just now, and they get very loud.
> 
> Hell I can plug some speaker drivers that require a LOT of power directly into the port and even they sound fine.
> 
> Are you sure the plug is in all the way? If it is, try listening to the headphones and wiggle the connector to see if there is a jump in volume.
> 
> Start tapping the wire too and see if there is a break or increase in the volume.


I let the Headphones break in and they got significantly louder but still not as loud as my Razer.


----------



## friend'scatdied

The real question is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I plugged in some grado sr60es just now,


What are you doing with Grados?

Throw them away.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I let the Headphones break in and they got significantly louder but still not as loud as my Razer.


They wont be as loud as your razer headphones, but they should still be loud enough to make your ears hurt.

Unless you are deaf, your headphones have some sort of problem.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The real question is...
> What are you doing with Grados?
> 
> Throw them away.


To an extent I already have. I got them for free and I use them for testing purposes only.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> I let the Headphones break in and they got significantly louder but still not as loud as my Razer.


The sensitivity difference means the Razers should be more than 50% louder than the X2.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> The sensitivity difference means the Razers should be more than 50% louder than the X2.


Yes...........but only given certain parameters.

Plus you should not be listening to them at full blast like that unless you want permeate hearing loss.

And like I said, I plugged in grado headphones that have the same sensitivity at a higher impedance and they work just fine on my MSI x99 gaming 7 mobo.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Eh... for the most part. You just have to stretch it over the mounting rings and rotate them to the right direction. Getting them on the ring is a PITA however.
> 
> The bass on the LCD-2 is just another class compared to the K553 in the sense that it extends a ton deeper. The LCD-2 doesn't have as much bass slam as the TH-X00 due to being open, but compared to the K553, there is a lot more body behind the bass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The overall bass quality for the LCD-2 is definitely significantly better than the TH-X00. Then again, at $1000, it should be and would be a damn mockery if it wasn't. The TH-X00 however, has much more slam or thump compared to the LCD-2 which is what makes the headphones so fun. The TH-X00 stock overall is a lot slower and congested, therefore more muddy, compared to the much faster planars. That said, if you use Alpha Dog pads, it really opens up the congestion of the TH-X00, especially on the lower end. This makes the bass less boomy and more tight and controlled. Thing is, I don't want that. I LIKE the sound for the TH-X00. It is precisely what I wanted when I purchased it, a pair of fun, boomy closed back cans. The LCD-2, despite being much faster with much more bass texture and quality, are much more laid back in comparison. These are just my personal opinions of course.


How's the extensions? That's the one thing I love about the HD650, is that even though it doesn't hit particularly hard on every note, it still reaches down low so you can at least hear it (enough to want more of it, sometimes).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How's the extensions? That's the one thing I love about the HD650, is that even though it doesn't hit particularly hard on every note, it still reaches down low so you can at least hear it (enough to want more of it, sometimes).


The short answer is they are very good. I will just leave this FR graph for you to admire its bass in all its glory...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Uh oh, a much nicer local audio shop carries Audeze... And HiFiman. Guess I'll have to give the LCD-2's a shot sometime...... Just to see what the sales guys think of my taste in music


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The short answer is they are very good. I will just leave this FR graph for you to admire its bass in all its glory...


Oh wait... sorry, I thought you were asking about the LCD-2.2. I just realized you were probably asking about the TH-X00.







They extend a fair amount less than the HD650. These are basically best described fun headphones that are as neutral as acceptable by bassheads.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Uh oh, a much nicer local audio shop carries Audeze... And HiFiman. Guess I'll have to give the LCD-2's a shot sometime...... Just to see what the sales guys think of my taste in music


LCD-2 is like climbing a plateau where the top flat part is the entire bass range.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LCD-2 is like climbing a plateau where the top flat part is the entire bass range.


So.... Essentially a match made in digital heaven for the DnB and gabber folk.







Potentially.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So.... Essentially a match made in digital heaven for the DnB and gabber folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potentially.


The LCD-2 is great for that.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The LCD-2 is great for that.


When there's spare cash, I'll definitely give them a listen. Also, "The Gramophone" sounds like a much classier place than "AudioToyz".... And they're in a much better part of town too, although you could say it's also partly due to how AudioToyz's building looks. Scary part is they're only like four blocks away from each other.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> When there's spare cash, I'll definitely give them a listen. Also, "The Gramophone" sounds like a much classier place than "AudioToyz".... And they're in a much better part of town too, although you could say it's also partly due to how AudioToyz's building looks. Scary part is they're only like four blocks away from each other.


My favorite eat out place used to be a group of small cooking stations in a shady looking warehouse in Chinatown where all the menus were written in Chinese. It was later shut down unfortunately. The tables were those cheap folder out tables and chairs where cheap fold out chairs, but the food was heavenly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My favorite eat out place used to be a group of small cooking stations in a shady looking warehouse in Chinatown where all the menus were written in Chinese. It was later shut down unfortunately. The tables were those cheap folder out tables and chairs where cheap fold out chairs, but the food was heavenly.


Makes sense. My old favourite place to eat at is literally just off one of the main party areas here in the city but it turns into a really creepy area once the sun goes down. Pizza wasn't anywhere near the best, but there was usually some reasonably good music playing topped off by the fact that most of the place was decorated with uncomfortable booths that were painted black, and outright COVERED in various forms of graffiti. Phil (the owner) pretty much said anything goes, so you'd see all sorts of shall we say.... Risqué artwork to actually good marker graffiti. Customers were encouraged to leave their mark on the walls, chairs, and even tables, provided you didn't mar the one wall that had a piece that had been commissioned by a local graffiti artist.

Those who were daring (or Korean) could order off of the "secret" Korean menu - secret because it was "hidden" behind a nearby pillar, and only written in Korean. Never did order from it, but saw several who had and the dishes smelt amazing!

Kind of miss the place, especially getting two plates of bul go gi pizza for $6 but as of late they've been shut down due to various health code violations, and shut down a few times, so.... Haven't gone back. Also, when he's open it's pretty much the other end of town compared to where I live, and if I'm going to spend an hour on two different buses to get to the area, I'm instead going to Pourhouse Bier Bistro for an absolutely epic burger.

One of these days I really should spend some time checking out the local eating scene, there's quite a lot going on here... I just would, at this time, spend more money on coffee and I want a newer, better/higher end audio setup.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They wont be as loud as your razer headphones, but they should still be loud enough to make your ears hurt.
> 
> Unless you are deaf, your headphones have some sort of problem.


Found the problem. Conflicting audio driver issue.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The short answer is they are very good. I will just leave this FR graph for you to admire its bass in all its glory...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh wait... sorry, I thought you were asking about the LCD-2.2. I just realized you were probably asking about the TH-X00.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They extend a fair amount less than the HD650. These are basically best described fun headphones that are as neutral as acceptable by bassheads.


Haha yeah







. And are they just mid-bass monsters with no absolute low end extension?

And I find it so hard I didn't like the LCD-2 with the graph being so similar to the HD650. Now I'm convinced I need to try another pair.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Found the problem. Conflicting audio driver issue.


What drivers exactly? Glad you got it fixed though







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I haven't heard the TH-X00 but I used to own the AH-D5000. if you like bass so strong it tickles your ears, you will love the TH-X00 lol


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm trying not to over-hype it for myself, but I'm pretty excited







. 88 days to go, I guess







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Found the problem. Conflicting audio driver issue.


Glad to hear it. I do hope that max system volume isn't a volume you actually listen at, for your hearing's sake







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And I find it so hard I didn't like the LCD-2 with the graph being so similar to the HD650. Now I'm convinced I need to try another pair.


Aud'eze has had some of the industry's poorest quality control (perhaps even worse than beyerdynamic).

Good examples of LCD2r2s and LCD3s are certainly superior to the Fazor editions (although the Fazors are much more consistent).


----------



## pez

Yeah, and I couldn't honestly tell you the revision I listened to. I listened to the LCD-2 and LCD-X that day, I believe. Not sure if I got to hear the LCD-3. I just remember feeling extremely 'meh' about it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And are they just mid-bass monsters with no absolute low end extension?
> 
> And I find it so hard I didn't like the LCD-2 with the graph being so similar to the HD650. Now I'm convinced I need to try another pair.
> What drivers exactly? Glad you got it fixed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They have extension, it is just noticeably less than the HD650 with less clarity on some occasions. It is still there to an extent however.


----------



## pez

I gotcha. I'm just trying to overthink it in all of my excitement







.

One thing I've noticed lately as I try out many different headphones is that for some songs, to me, I feel they can be ruined by a headphone with bad sound stage and imaging. Some music sounds good when it's close and intimate, but there's some that just have something special to them when you get that feeling of being surrounded by it.


----------



## Blze001

So I'm looking at replacement RCA cables, my current ones were about $1 at Micro-Center and are starting to kinda fall apart. Have you guys seen Coconut Audio? $20,000 for a pair of RCA cables.









I'll probably just order a few feet of AWG #23 Mogami cable and some Canare RCA plugs, pretty sure they'll work just fine.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So I'm looking at replacement RCA cables, my current ones were about $1 at Micro-Center and are starting to kinda fall apart. Have you guys seen Coconut Audio? $20,000 for a pair of RCA cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably just order a few feet of AWG #23 Mogami cable and some Canare RCA plugs, pretty sure they'll work just fine.


I usually just get cables from MediaBridge or Blue Rigger on Amazon. They seem to be good quality. My stance on interconnects is "Meh, if it's not broken or just crap, it doesn't make a difference."


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oooh! I can get discounts on Shure stuff again. Thinking about getting some SE215's for my sister...


----------



## Rayce185

Got myself the Sennheiser IE80's a few months back and use them with Monster SuperTips with foam. I absolutely adore them, especially for electronic (psychedelic) music!

Still have the HD600's lying around here with one defective driver. I'm still contemplating on either just getting a single HD600 driver or switching both to HD650's... Any advice from your side?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayce185*
> 
> Got myself the Sennheiser IE80's a few months back and use them with Monster SuperTips with foam. I absolutely adore them, especially for electronic (psychedelic) music!
> 
> Still have the HD600's lying around here with one defective driver. I'm still contemplating on either just getting a single HD600 driver or switching both to HD650's... Any advice from your side?


I actually have a spare HD600 driver, but the shipping to Switzerland would probably make the price not worth it.


----------



## Rayce185

Yeah they're around 65€ here...


----------



## bumblebee1980

HD600 are great headphones!!!!!! I use them everyday


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What drivers exactly? Glad you got it fixed though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Realtek ones updated them and all good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Glad to hear it. I do hope that max system volume isn't a volume you actually listen at, for your hearing's sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I certainly don't for music but for gaming around 80%


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, and I couldn't honestly tell you the revision I listened to. I listened to the LCD-2 and LCD-X that day, I believe. Not sure if I got to hear the LCD-3. I just remember feeling extremely 'meh' about it.


Stick to the folks with legendary, industry-leading quality control and consistency.

Sennheiser.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> One thing I've noticed lately as I try out many different headphones is that for some songs, to me, I feel they can be ruined by a headphone with bad sound stage and imaging. Some music sounds good when it's close and intimate, but there's some that just have something special to them when you get that feeling of being surrounded by it.


I generally stick to speakers for live recordings, acoustic stuff and generally music that I feel was recorded and mixed with good old-fashioned speaker hifi in mind.

With electronic productions or more synthetic stuff I usually go for headphones.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Realtek ones updated them and all good
> I certainly don't for music but for gaming around 80%


Awesome







!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Stick to the folks with legendary, industry-leading quality control and consistency.
> 
> Sennheiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I generally stick to speakers for live recordings, acoustic stuff and generally music that I feel was recorded and mixed with good old-fashioned speaker hifi in mind.
> 
> With electronic productions or more synthetic stuff I usually go for headphones.


I love my HD650







. I'm actually in the process of trying to listen to all of my hardcore, metal and rock music again to see how I feel about the AKG for those genres. One thing Sennheiser seems to do better than other manufacturers (at least regarding the HD6xx series) is not making 'meh' recordings sound worse lol.


----------



## rathborne

Going through some of my test tracks now that I have the JDS O2 amp driving the HD650s. Seems to add a bit more to the lower end and can go louder without feeling like its having to do a lot of work compared to the FiiO.

@WhiteWulfe, found some DnB tracks from the Unreal Tournament OST that sound great on the HD650s and haven't had a problem with. The other track is from the Hotline Miami soundtrack and has a decent amount of bass.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















I occasionally think that some of the music we have hasn't scaled so well as we level up our headphone setups







.


----------



## pez

I agree with that. I still like a lot of older hardcore, and metal from fairly unknown artists, so they don't all have that great production that your 'celeb' artists get. The HD650s are very forgiving in that aspect, and is why I think they're still not 'outdated' to this day. Good sound is never outdated.

Also Hotline Miami (1st one) soundtrack is pretty amazing as a whole. Even the second one (I haven't heard the whole OST, but just in-game) is pretty legit.

Massdrop has updated estimated ship time as 05/05 for the TH-X00. #hype


----------



## Blze001

On the subject of awesome soundtracks, the songs in Payday 2 are pretty awesome too. Especially the ones Alesso did for them.

And if you like rock, you simply can't go wrong with Frank Klepacki's Red Alert 2 OST. Hell March 2 will always be a favorite.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So.... Essentially a match made in digital heaven for the DnB and gabber folk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Potentially.


IMO a better route for DnB (and electronic in general) would be modded HE-6s run off of speaker taps.

Cheaper and better all-around in my experience.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD650 is a great pair of headphones. It just looks and feels cheap as hell haha. The plastic is too shiny for me. The paint color was ewww. I know they made it that way to be light, but man, would it have killed them to just make it matte black? The HD600's color is even worse.


----------



## friend'scatdied

At least it's fairly durable. The HD 800 silver paint chips easily and wears down with normal use -- utterly embarrassing for a $1500 product.


----------



## pez

I actually love the HD600 paint job







. I find it pretty unique and a breathe of fresh air into the see of literal black and white headphones. However, the wood on something like the Denon or the Fostex I'm awaiting...that's just beautiful.


----------



## Shardnax

When silver and black are my only choices I always go for silver, black is boring and overrated







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> When silver and black are my only choices I always go for silver, black is boring and overrated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thing is, the HD650 isn't even silver though. It is this ugly speckled looking shiny grey thing. LOL


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Massdrop has updated estimated ship time as 05/05 for the TH-X00. #hype


Cinco de mayo? And I thought my wait was bad. My SR-007A will ship any day now...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> IMO a better route for DnB (and electronic in general) would be modded HE-6s run off of speaker taps.
> 
> Cheaper and better all-around in my experience.


Hmm, I'll have to give them a listen and see how price tags and comfort pan out. Plus side is that both of them are usually stocked by a local place. I just hope when I go there I'm not bombarded by tube (or even solid state) purists. I can understand making a case for your favourite or what one feels would he a better match (and then letting the customer try both) but some purists taking beating a drum the same way to whole new levels. But this store had a good reputation which is always a good thing.

I am curious as to how rubes affect the sound but the idea of tube rolling as well as "oops it burnt itself out because I forgot to turn it off" are things I'm not as much of a fan about









He-6's have a huge benefit going for them though: they're black with what looks like silver accents, whereas audeze is wood. Call me silly, but black is a delicious colour.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> He-6's have a huge benefit going for them though: they're black with what looks like silver accents, whereas audeze is wood. Call me silly, but black is a delicious colour.


More benefits to the HE-6 than just that.

In terms of technical capability it is truly high-end, quite competitive with the very best current-production headphones including the HD 800 and Stax SR-00X.

Since people love driving them off speaker taps, you can also build a solid speaker system on the side if you start with a good integrated amplifier.

If I were to ever abandon Stax I'm pretty certain I'd go with the HE-6.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I'm personally a huge fan of wood.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> More benefits to the HE-6 than just that.
> 
> In terms of technical capability it is truly high-end, quite competitive with the very best current-production headphones including the HD 800 and Stax SR-00X.
> 
> Since people love driving them off speaker taps, you can also build a solid speaker system on the side if you start with a good integrated amplifier.
> 
> If I were to ever abandon Stax I'm pretty certain I'd go with the HE-6.


Have you ever listened to the LFF Code-X? Heavily modified HiFiMan HE-5 for those who don't know. Most of the really experienced HiFiMan owners will say their best headphone is either a modded HE-6 or the Code-X.

Based on my limited audition of the HE-6, it was quite amazing despite having the LCD-3, HD 800, and even Stax SR-007Mk1 and SR-009 in reach. My 3rd favorite of the bunch, behind the two Stax models, and that was just on a HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 and no mods. I plan to get it one day, whenever I build a speaker system just to finally give it a proper evaluation.


----------



## levontraut

I got in the post my new set of *Pioneer H DJ 2000 B MK2*.
I was very scared to lay out £200 + on a pair as I have never tested anything in that price range and quality.
Now that I have them, the features I am please with and the sounds is really lovely ( even for on board sound). I am rather interested what other head sets are out there that sound like this one.

PS:
For those that are asking if it is on ear or over ear, they are over ear... I took the leap of faith as Scan said it was on ear (All Lies)

I will do a unboxing with pictures next week and give you my thoughts.

Now to look for a dac/amp that is digital, 32bit and 7.1/8 channel to compliment the headset and the speakers for my surround sound that I want to buy ( going at the prices I have seen so far... this is not going to be cheap)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm personally a huge fan of wood.


So is my girlfriend


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Before replying, I feel I need to say this: I shouldn't have let my husband borrow my K712's. Even with the onboard sound on his Maximus VI Formula he's liking them more than the ATH-M50X's he's regularly stolen. I've created a monster (that's giving me permission to get a fairly high end setup for the two of us when we can afford it )!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> More benefits to the HE-6 than just that.
> 
> In terms of technical capability it is truly high-end, quite competitive with the very best current-production headphones including the HD 800 and Stax SR-00X.
> 
> Since people love driving them off speaker taps, you can also build a solid speaker system on the side if you start with a good integrated amplifier.
> 
> If I were to ever abandon Stax I'm pretty certain I'd go with the HE-6.


Oh, I wouldn't doubt it but I was being kind of silly given just how much I love the colour black. They're definitely a rather interesting headphone, and seem to get some fairly good praise, even with their rather demanding requirements for amplification. I will admit though, that the idea of using a speaker amp (or an expensive DAC in combination with HiFiMan's amplifier designed for the HE-6's) doesn't quite appeal to me. I suspect that while I know I want a good, "end game" kind of setup, I'm just not willing to shell out $4.5-5k USD for such. $3-3.5k USD is probably my upper limit, and I would then use the other cash for a good mobile setup (because I enjoy going for walks and just relaxing to the music, so naturally I know a good portable setup would be next, and I'm also contemplating custom IEMs for such a task).

Interestingly enough though, with all the reviews I've read through, I keep pulling up the MrSpeakers Ethers and Oppo HA-1 pages. I suspect at least one reason why I've been doing this though: overall, I actually do like my K712's, and while I do tend to reach for my ATH-M50X's for more bass intensive music I have a hunch that a decent EQ software might very well be able to bump that area up a touch closer to what I want.

No matter what though, I'll listen to as many pairs as I can before dropping the cash on any particular setup, since... Who knows, maybe a tube amp would be something I'd prefer, and maybe in the end I'd be perfectly happy with my K712's, a bit of EQ, and a higher end DAC/amp setup. Planar headphones are definitely interesting, that much I know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm personally a huge fan of wood.


Well, I haven't seen them in person, so I could still be tempted by them. There's just something about that hex mesh and automotive paint finished trim ring on the MrSpeakers Ether though. I am definitely curious as to how the various brands sound though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Have you ever listened to the LFF Code-X? Heavily modified HiFiMan HE-5 for those who don't know. Most of the really experienced HiFiMan owners will say their best headphone is either a modded HE-6 or the Code-X.
> 
> Based on my limited audition of the HE-6, it was quite amazing despite having the LCD-3, HD 800, and even Stax SR-007Mk1 and SR-009 in reach. My 3rd favorite of the bunch, behind the two Stax models, and that was just on a HeadAmp GS-X Mk2 and no mods. I plan to get it one day, whenever I build a speaker system just to finally give it a proper evaluation.


Interesting that a few of you have rather enjoyed the HE-6's.


----------



## boredgunner

There are nice speaker amps for well under $1k (and I wouldn't touch a HiFiMan amp with a ten foot pole). I've heard good things about the HE-6 being paired with this:

http://diyaudiostore.com/collections/kits/products/amp-camp-amp-kit


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There are nice speaker amps for well under $1k (and I wouldn't touch a HiFiMan amp with a ten foot pole). I've heard good things about the HE-6 being paired with this:
> 
> http://diyaudiostore.com/collections/kits/products/amp-camp-amp-kit


That's definitely good to know... I think why I mentioned the cost is total setup... A good DAC as well as the amp.

Why do I suspect I'm going to wind up with a solution rather similar to what I currently have, where it's two sets of headphones? One for all-around listening (and gaming), and then a second for when I just need that brain scrambling bass? Well, I don't know if making scrambled eggs of brain matter is exactly how loud and punchy I like my bass, but still.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's definitely good to know... I think why I mentioned the cost is total setup... A good DAC as well as the amp.
> 
> Why do I suspect I'm going to wind up with a solution rather similar to what I currently have, where it's two sets of headphones? One for all-around listening (and gaming), and then a second for when I just need that brain scrambling bass? Well, I don't know if making scrambled eggs of brain matter is exactly how loud and punchy I like my bass, but still.


Maybe you won't, the HE-6 can deliver thunderous bass, and that's without overpowering the mids (actually the mids are one of its best aspects, as is the bass).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Maybe you won't, the HE-6 can deliver thunderous bass, and that's without overpowering the mids (actually the mids are one of its best aspects, as is the bass).


Aaaaaand we're back to debating between the two for a single headphone be all end all setup, or at least that's where I think you're going with this.

Biggest concern though is that if there truly is thunderous bass with them, is that going to afffect the various racing, fantasy, and strategy games I play - or would such be something that's easily enough fixed with having a different EQ to run when gaming?

EDIT: I know this much. With a single pair of headphones, I'd probably be a lot more willing to spend closer to the budget of what a Violectric V289+V850 would be (approximately $3,125 USD or so not including shipping) if it was just one pair of $1,200-1,500 USD headphones and that pair would be able to cover everything.

Oh, and anything with piano or classical instruments would have to sound really close to the real thing too, something about having grown up around so many classical instruments and a piano that sounds slightly "off" tends to drive me bonkers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I will admit though, that the idea of using a speaker amp (or an expensive DAC in combination with HiFiMan's amplifier designed for the HE-6's) doesn't quite appeal to me. I suspect that while I know I want a good, "end game" kind of setup, I'm just not willing to shell out $4.5-5k USD for such. $3-3.5k USD is probably my upper limit, and I would then use the other cash for a good mobile setup (because I enjoy going for walks and just relaxing to the music, so naturally I know a good portable setup would be next, and I'm also contemplating custom IEMs for such a task).
> 
> Interestingly enough though, with all the reviews I've read through, I keep pulling up the MrSpeakers Ethers and Oppo HA-1 pages. I suspect at least one reason why I've been doing this though: overall, I actually do like my K712's, and while I do tend to reach for my ATH-M50X's for more bass intensive music I have a hunch that a decent EQ software might very well be able to bump that area up a touch closer to what I want.


As above, there are quality speaker amp options south of $1k and you can get a switchbox to be able to effortlessly alternate between the HE-6 and passive speakers.

With $3-3.5k just get the HE-6 brand new for under $1k, the Schiit Gungnir Multibit for $1.2k, and spend the rest on a speaker amp (maybe even with speakers) and call it a day.

Ignore the MrSpeakers and Oppo hype train. With the HE-6 you have validations from people who actually own absolute summit gear (e.g. Stax). With most of the FOTM products at head-fi, the owners have little-to-no experience with true high-end gear and end up becoming shills because they don't know or haven't heard better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> As above, there are quality speaker amp options south of $1k and you can get a switchbox to be able to effortlessly alternate between the HE-6 and passive speakers.
> 
> With $3-3.5k just get the HE-6 brand new for under $1k, the Schiit Gungnir Multibit for $1.2k, and spend the rest on a speaker amp (maybe even with speakers) and call it a day.
> 
> Ignore the MrSpeakers and Oppo hype train. With the HE-6 you have validations from people who actually own absolute summit gear (e.g. Stax). With most of the FOTM products at head-fi, the owners have little-to-no experience with true high-end gear and end up becoming shills because they don't know or haven't heard better.


With the recommendation for speaker amps I have one BIG question: Just how do you control the volume? I don't want to be having to constantly mess around with windows system volume, as an example.

Speakers are a no go due to living in an old apartment building, so are something I'm not willing to look into at this time even if I were to get a really REALLY good deal on a pair of high end ones. Place is too small to be storing items for several years that only collect dust.

As for the Schiit Gungnir recommendation, would there be any benefit to also getting the Mjolnir 2 with it (with the "mixpack" of tubes and LISST to be able to try such things out), or would it not have enough power to run the HE-6's? I'm asking mainly due to two reasons - first being aesthetics (the two together look nice, and I'd be willing to have them in silver if I didn't have a choice. Also, they use white LEDs instead of blue ones (I'm light sensitive, and the blue LEDs used in a lot of hardware give me headaches almost immediately... that worsens as seconds go by)), and the second being my curiosity regarding tubes (with the fallback of being able to use the LYSST solid state stuff if it isn't quite my thing).

As for the MrSpeakers Ethers, it was based more off of what Tyll was saying and that it made it on his Wall of Fame. For the Oppo HA-1, it's probably because it's pretty, comes in black, and in general gets relatively decent reviews (even from Tyll). I'll admit it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> There are nice speaker amps for well under $1k (and I wouldn't touch a HiFiMan amp with a ten foot pole). I've heard good things about the HE-6 being paired with this:
> 
> http://diyaudiostore.com/collections/kits/products/amp-camp-amp-kit


Fun fact. Audio note has an HE-6 amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With the recommendation for speaker amps I have one BIG question: Just how do you control the volume? I don't want to be having to constantly mess around with windows system volume, as an example.
> 
> Speakers are a no go due to living in an old apartment building, so are something I'm not willing to look into at this time even if I were to get a really REALLY good deal on a pair of high end ones. Place is too small to be storing items for several years that only collect dust.
> 
> As for the Schiit Gungnir recommendation, would there be any benefit to also getting the Mjolnir 2 with it (with the "mixpack" of tubes and LISST to be able to try such things out), or would it not have enough power to run the HE-6's? I'm asking mainly due to two reasons - first being aesthetics (the two together look nice, and I'd be willing to have them in silver if I didn't have a choice. Also, they use white LEDs instead of blue ones (I'm light sensitive, and the blue LEDs used in a lot of hardware give me headaches almost immediately... that worsens as seconds go by)), and the second being my curiosity regarding tubes (with the fallback of being able to use the LYSST solid state stuff if it isn't quite my thing).
> 
> As for the MrSpeakers Ethers, it was based more off of what Tyll was saying and that it made it on his Wall of Fame. For the Oppo HA-1, it's probably because it's pretty, comes in black, and in general gets relatively decent reviews (even from Tyll). I'll admit it.


You get a outboard volume knob.

Most speaker amps are integrated and have a volume knob.


----------



## mr one

Why is it so hard, to sell a practically unused hd800's... I kinda wanna to get my toes dipped on some ultrasone stuff, been playing around with a edition 10's


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> Why is it so hard, to sell a practically unused hd800's... I kinda wanna to get my toes dipped on some ultrasone stuff, been playing around with a edition 10's


----------



## levontraut

Hi All

I am looking for a mini xlr to 3.5 that is about 3M max. now as i am very new all to this I need a little advice please.
I am looking at buying this and wondering if it is any good in quality?

Also as I am using the on-board sound card from my motherboard, what is the longest length of cable I can run with out having performance/quality degrading?

I was going to ask if van damme cables are any good but if AKG are using them, it has to be alright.

cheers


----------



## Mrip541

I know that Van Damme cables are a popular pro cable but that's it.


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe , I see you mentioned piano and classical music. I've been listening to a lot of Ludovico Einaudi's music since I discovered it end of last year. Someone suggested I try Craig Armstrong for contemporary piano music. Any artists or composers you'd recommend







?

I also came across a new piano and strings piece this week that I was really impressed by on the headphones and sounds very good yet when i tried playing it on the speaker setup it sounded terrible (like the sound and keys jumped between speakers with almost no middle stage) and then less bad on a car stereo. Its the first time i've heard a track that only sounded good on headphones before making me think it was only mixed and mastered for headphone listening.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Ultrasones = Hardcore Brain Massage


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone.

I've finally received my new gears - a Schiit Gungnir, a STAX SRM-323S and a STAX SR-009. Just wanted to share the good news with you guys.

Surprisingly, the audio quality jump from my DT990/O2+ODAC combo feels underwhelming after the initial few minutes of listening.

But as was with my previous setup, I suppose it will take way more than just a few minutes to notice the difference.

Thanks to everyone, and especially to friend'scatdied, for helping me with selecting the gears. I really appreciate everyone's cooperation and hospitality.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've finally received my new gears - a Schiit Gungnir, a STAX SRM-323S and a STAX SR-009. Just wanted to share the good news with you guys.
> 
> Surprisingly, the audio quality jump from my DT990/O2+ODAC combo feels underwhelming after the initial few minutes of listening.
> 
> But as was with my previous setup, I suppose it will take way more than just a few minutes to notice the difference.
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and especially to friend'scatdied, for helping me with selecting the gears. I really appreciate everyone's cooperation and hospitality.


Another one joins the Stax mafia. I'll be there soon. Glad you like it!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> I've finally received my new gears - a Schiit Gungnir, a STAX SRM-323S and a STAX SR-009. Just wanted to share the good news with you guys.
> 
> Surprisingly, the audio quality jump from my DT990/O2+ODAC combo feels underwhelming after the initial few minutes of listening.
> 
> But as was with my previous setup, I suppose it will take way more than just a few minutes to notice the difference.
> 
> Thanks to everyone, and especially to friend'scatdied, for helping me with selecting the gears. I really appreciate everyone's cooperation and hospitality.


I guess the law of diminished returns is real.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I guess the law of diminished returns is real.


And everyone having different ears is real. You also really can't accurately judge headphones/speakers without extended analytical listening. This is something I noticed when owning three headphones and comparing them. One needs to really own the product for some time to know all of its sound characteristics, and to make good comparisons.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Another one joins the Stax mafia. I'll be there soon. Glad you like it!


I've thought about it but I don't like the idea of needing the ES amp. The amp required for e-stats can't be used for anything but, right?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've thought about it but I don't like the idea of needing the ES amp. The amp required for e-stats can't be used for anything but, right?


Yeah pretty much, although many have a loop output so that you can at least have some use for it in your audio chain other than listening to electrostatic headphones.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah pretty much, although many have a loop output so that you can at least have some use for it in your audio chain other than listening to electrostatic headphones.


How does that work exactly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> As above, there are quality speaker amp options south of $1k and you can get a switchbox to be able to effortlessly alternate between the HE-6 and passive speakers.
> 
> With $3-3.5k just get the HE-6 brand new for under $1k, the Schiit Gungnir Multibit for $1.2k, and spend the rest on a speaker amp (maybe even with speakers) and call it a day.
> 
> Ignore the MrSpeakers and Oppo *hype train*. With the HE-6 you have validations from people who actually own absolute summit gear (e.g. Stax). With most of the FOTM products at head-fi, the owners have little-to-no experience with true high-end gear and end up becoming shills because they don't know or haven't heard better.


I think that applies to any recommendation when not considering things objectively or at least providing a direct comparison.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Cinco de mayo? And I thought my wait was bad. My SR-007A will ship any day now...


Haha, I guess so. It's ok as I have the HD650







. And I'm actually starting to use the AKG a lot more even for music. It's ok for most music, but the HD650 just has an addicting smoothness to it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'm personally a huge fan of wood.


Keep it in your pants, bud.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> As above, there are quality speaker amp options south of $1k and you can get a switchbox to be able to effortlessly alternate between the HE-6 and passive speakers.
> 
> With $3-3.5k just get the HE-6 brand new for under $1k, the Schiit Gungnir Multibit for $1.2k, and spend the rest on a speaker amp (maybe even with speakers) and call it a day.
> 
> *Ignore the MrSpeakers and Oppo hype train. With the HE-6 you have validations from people who actually own absolute summit gear (e.g. Stax). With most of the FOTM products at head-fi, the owners have little-to-no experience with true high-end gear and end up becoming shills because they don't know or haven't heard better.*


Thank you for highlighting this. There are hidden gems there (people), but they are truly hidden.

I was a bit worried about this when ordering the TH-X00, but with OC'ing Noobs words, I feel less uncertain







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How does that work exactly?


Let's say your DAC's analog outputs are all used up, but you want to add another component to the audio chain and thus need more analog outputs. An electrostatic amp with loop outputs would provide an extra set of analog outputs, sending the DACs signal through them.

I have to say thanks again to Tjj for the recommendations earlier. I snagged that used Bel Canto DAC 3. I was too late for the Timbre TT-1 but this should do.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe , I see you mentioned piano and classical music. I've been listening to a lot of Ludovico Einaudi's music since I discovered it end of last year. Someone suggested I try Craig Armstrong for contemporary piano music. Any artists or composers you'd recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I also came across a new piano and strings piece this week that I was really impressed by on the headphones and sounds very good yet when i tried playing it on the speaker setup it sounded terrible (like the sound and keys jumped between speakers with almost no middle stage) and then less bad on a car stereo. Its the first time i've heard a track that only sounded good on headphones before making me think it was only mixed and mastered for headphone listening.


Interestingly enough, despite having been involved in a lot of it in the past (third oboe in a local 80ish person group (was second oboe when it was a smaller 40 person group), almost made it into a local orchestra too) I actually don't listen to much in the way of classical music. Years ago, I used to listen to a decent amount of it (probably due to the fact the parents always put a lot of it on), but the past decade most of my focus has been geared towards DnB as well as gabber (and also uk hardcore / happy hardcore) so I haven't really listened to anything recent. I think part of the reason why I mentioned piano is one of my favourite industrial artists had a small artistic kick with the piano in what's now two albums ago for him.

As for my previous comments about Tyll being all googly eyed over the Mr.Speakers Ether I'm eating my previous words because I just can't trust someone who doesn't know how to set up a microphone for a video. Audiophile that can't be bothered to spend the five minutes setting up a microphone properly and then cranks the gain on it....

There is a ~huge~ perk in my eyes for Audeze and/or HiFiMan headphones over Mr.Speakers and that's simply the fact that I can go into a place that's known for having good staff and actually listen. Sure, my musical selection might make a few of them look at me weird, but I want to be able to listen to things I have a basic knowledge of with my current headphones.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interestingly enough, despite having been involved in a lot of it in the past (third oboe in a local 80ish person group (was second oboe when it was a smaller 40 person group), almost made it into a local orchestra too) I actually don't listen to much in the way of classical music. Years ago, I used to listen to a decent amount of it (probably due to the fact the parents always put a lot of it on), but the past decade most of my focus has been geared towards DnB as well as gabber (and also uk hardcore / happy hardcore) so I haven't really listened to anything recent. I think part of the reason why I mentioned piano is one of my favourite industrial artists had a small artistic kick with the piano in what's now two albums ago for him.
> 
> As for my previous comments about Tyll being all googly eyed over the Mr.Speakers Ether I'm eating my previous words because *I just can't trust someone who doesn't know how to set up a microphone for a video. Audiophile that can't be bothered to spend the five minutes setting up a microphone properly and then cranks the gain on it....*
> 
> There is a ~huge~ perk in my eyes for Audeze and/or HiFiMan headphones over Mr.Speakers and that's simply the fact that I can go into a place that's known for having good staff and actually listen. Sure, my musical selection might make a few of them look at me weird, but I want to be able to listen to things I have a basic knowledge of with my current headphones.


In fairness to Tyll, he's still using his DSLR (Canon 7D) for his video and it has an audio bug.He said that he was going to get a fix for it soon. Hahahaha, I get you though (but I still trust Tyll... so far)!


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I know that Van Damme cables are a popular pro cable but that's it.


cheers dude


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> In fairness to Tyll, he's still using his DSLR (Canon 7D) for his video and it has an audio bug.He said that he was going to get a fix for it soon. Hahahaha, I get you though (but I still trust Tyll... so far)!


Didn't know that. That's quite the bug if that's the case though, since it's in at least a few of the videos.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Let's say your DAC's analog outputs are all used up, but you want to add another component to the audio chain and thus need more analog outputs. An electrostatic amp with loop outputs would provide an extra set of analog outputs, sending the DACs signal through them.
> 
> I have to say thanks again to Tjj for the recommendations earlier. I snagged that used Bel Canto DAC 3. I was too late for the Timbre TT-1 but this should do.


Thats too bad.

The belcanto is a great dac though. Its not super amazing, but you would be surprised just how many dacs you can lord over and scoff at.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> In fairness to Tyll, he's still using his DSLR (Canon 7D) for his video and it has an audio bug.He said that he was going to get a fix for it soon. Hahahaha, I get you though (but I still trust Tyll... so far)!


Tyll is a beautician. look at the shirts he wears. I bet he is having a time in Montana.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Didn't know that. That's quite the bug if that's the case though, since it's in at least a few of the videos.


Yeah he couldn't afford buying a new one (it did cost 2k) to replace it considering he spends a lot of his moolah in audio stuff! Hahahaha! He's mentioned it more than a few times and has been working on making some changes!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Tyll is a beautician. look at the shirts he wears. I bet he is having a time in Montana.


Just a guy wishing he was in Oahu if you ask me! Lol!


----------



## bumblebee1980

AKG K7XX Valentines Day Edition


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> AKG K7XX Valentines Day Edition


A hot neon pink for some reason would feel more.... Appropriate. Not certain why, but it might have to do with the fact I think they'd look hilarious on my husband's head.

....On the top of K7xx's... Hubby liked my K712's, would the K7xx's be similar in sound and comfort? Tempted to look into picking him up a pair.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Keep it in your pants, bud.


You mean you don't pop a woodie for wood?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> A hot neon pink for some reason would feel more.... Appropriate. Not certain why, but it might have to do with the fact I think they'd look hilarious on my husband's head.
> 
> ....On the top of K7xx's... Hubby liked my K712's, would the K7xx's be similar in sound and comfort? Tempted to look into picking him up a pair.


The K7xx is the same in comfort and nearly the same in sound, says everyone who has used both (I have no K712 experience mind you).

Also I'm not liking the red support headband, but the rest of the red highlights look nice.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You mean you don't pop a woodie for wood?


I've seen some wood-cupped headphones before that definitely do give me a run for my money







.

Also, I haven't seen a lot of people compare the K7XX to the K701 and Q701. I'm going to try and listen to the Q701 a lot more tomorrow and see if I like them as much as I'm enjoying them today. One thing I can say for certain, is that if you under-power these headphones, it's obvious. You get a really tinny, sibilant mess of sounds that can be so forward in the midrange that you just instantly grow a strong hatred for them. They do however manage to extract a lot of detail and soundstage out of every piece of music they touch.


----------



## RatPatrol01

I feel like the "Valentines Day Edition" of the K7XX would be way cooler if they were red cans with black accents instead of vice versa


----------



## pez

Black and Red is my favorite color scheme, but I'd actually prefer the all black design to tha. It may be the pictures, but from what I do see in pics...meh.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I haven't been around in a year so catching up on videos (i'm sure these are new to somebody)

Tyll doing the lords work. black armbands will be worn when the HD6XX is discontinued.






love the editing and production quality but didn't like the guy's impressions.





this guy either recorded all his headphone videos in one shoot or is like Vinny @ Giantbomb and wears the same black tee everyday







I didn't agree with his opinion on the HD700 but liked his overall impressions.


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*


I have no trust in a youtube reviews


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> I have no trust in a youtube reviews


Tyll runs a website called Innerfidelity

http://www.innerfidelity.com/

I don't find Youtube nearly as bad as Head-Fi.org


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I haven't been around in a year so catching up on videos (i'm sure these are new to somebody)
> 
> Tyll doing the lords work. black armbands will be worn when the HD6XX is discontinued.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the editing and production quality but didn't like the guy's impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy either recorded all his headphone videos in one shoot or is like Vinny @ Giantbomb and wears the same black tee everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't agree with his opinion on the HD700 but liked his overall impressions.




Good stuff.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr one*
> 
> I have no trust in a youtube reviews


Really? That's Tyll of Innerfidelity. Even serious audiophiles who know their stuff put weightage to what he says. I find what he says to be pretty spot on, only review I didn't quite agree with was the one on the AKG K812.....I've seen a few YT reviews, the one with the young black dude was OK'ish, but that 'someonelikesathing' fella (can't recall their names) is pure crap to me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So a few things have wound up coming up that will prevent me from looking at a fairly high end audio set up this year, but I am curious about one thing... Would a Parasound zDac v2 be a good solution for listening on my AKG K712's as well as ATH-M50X's in the meantime? I'm going to need a new solution soon anyways, since my Scarlett 18i20 will be moving over to a rig specifically for my djing (and other audio stuff), and it therefore will no longer be plugged into my gaming rig.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Would a Parasound zDac v2 be a good solution for listening on my AKG K712's as well as ATH-M50X's in the meantime?


Will it _work_? Yes, you'll get sound out of both and the M50X will sound pretty good to boot. Will it work _well_? As I mentioned before, the M50X will sound great... K712s not so much. AKGs are pretty well known for being a pain to drive (My Q701s have a listed impedance of 62ohms, but didn't come alive until I built my Torpedo with it's 300ohm output and gobs of power) and the zDac's built-in headphone amp won't be up to the task. You'll still get sound out of them no problem, but they'll be nerfed.

That said, if you do get the zDac, you'll be one nice amp away from a pretty solid system. Personally, I'd go that route and just keep in mind that if the K712s don't sound stellar, it's because they don't have enough powah yet.


----------



## pez

I agree with the above. The Q701 respond very well to amping. I plugged them straight into the headphone-out of my iPhone and while it sounded great, it got peaky a lot quicker. It also lost a bit of it's 'fullness'...what little it has, that is, lol. I'm sure the Asgard 2 isn't the best pairing with the Q701, but it does very well and even lets me enjoy some music and therefore it isn't a one-trick pony for me.

However, every time I put the HD650 back on....yes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Will it _work_? Yes, you'll get sound out of both and the M50X will sound pretty good to boot. Will it work _well_? As I mentioned before, the M50X will sound great... K712s not so much. AKGs are pretty well known for being a pain to drive (My Q701s have a listed impedance of 62ohms, but didn't come alive until I built my Torpedo with it's 300ohm output and gobs of power) and the zDac's built-in headphone amp won't be up to the task. You'll still get sound out of them no problem, but they'll be nerfed.
> 
> That said, if you do get the zDac, you'll be one nice amp away from a pretty solid system. Personally, I'd go that route and just keep in mind that if the K712s don't sound stellar, it's because they don't have enough powah yet.


Out of curiosity are you referring to the first by exertion or second for the zdac? I'm asking as the second generation had a massive overhaul of the headphone amplifier section.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree with the above. The Q701 respond very well to amping. I plugged them straight into the headphone-out of my iPhone and while it sounded great, it got peaky a lot quicker. It also lost a bit of it's 'fullness'...what little it has, that is, lol. I'm sure the Asgard 2 isn't the best pairing with the Q701, but it does very well and even lets me enjoy some music and therefore it isn't a one-trick pony for me.
> 
> However, every time I put the HD650 back on....yes.


By peaky, do you mean specifically in the treble? I have noticed that on occasion my k712's can get a fairly "sharp and piercing" kind of sound to it with drum and bass, especially snare hits (sharp as in knife sharp, not musical sharp)..

I've never tried my akgs with my phone (HTC one m8) but I know they go a touch too well with my m50x's but I suspect the Audio technical pair could be powered by an actual lemon for how willing they are to work with things.









I definitely love the fact one can hook up a pair of speakers to it as well - the whole all in one aspect is rather nice. Why can't more companies make products with some of these features and in black AND solid state plus independent controls?


----------



## levontraut

Hi guys

I am looking at getting a receiver and was wondering if this "Pioneer VSX-930-K" is any good?

I want to use it for my headphones and as I have been saying in other posts do a nice setup at home.

Cheers
Levon


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I am looking at getting a receiver and was wondering if this "Pioneer VSX-930-K" is any good?
> 
> I want to use it for my headphones and as I have been saying in other posts do a nice setup at home.
> 
> Cheers
> Levon


I have zero knowledge so I will let someone else infinitely more knowledgeable than me advise you.


----------



## bumblebee1980

5 days left on the AKG K7XX Massdrop Limited Edition

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-x-massdrop-k7xx-limited-edition-ruby-red?mode=guest_open

really good deal if you live in the US.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And everyone having different ears is real. You also really can't accurately judge headphones/speakers without extended analytical listening. This is something I noticed when owning three headphones and comparing them. One needs to really own the product for some time to know all of its sound characteristics, and to make good comparisons.


I agree with your statement.

I still believe the law of diminished is very pronounced in high-end audio. But that extra 5-8% better quality could be a world of difference to some fine tuned ears.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity are you referring to the first by exertion or second for the zdac? I'm asking as the second generation had a massive overhaul of the headphone amplifier section.
> By peaky, do you mean specifically in the treble? I have noticed that on occasion my k712's can get a fairly "sharp and piercing" kind of sound to it with drum and bass, especially snare hits (sharp as in knife sharp, not musical sharp)..
> 
> I've never tried my akgs with my phone (HTC one m8) but I know they go a touch too well with my m50x's but I suspect the Audio technical pair could be powered by an actual lemon for how willing they are to work with things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely love the fact one can hook up a pair of speakers to it as well - the whole all in one aspect is rather nice. Why can't more companies make products with some of these features and in black AND solid state plus independent controls?


I hear it a lot in vocals and things like snare drums. I think that's technically considered mid-range, but don't quote me







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The K7xx is the same in comfort and nearly the same in sound, says everyone who has used both (I have no K712 experience mind you).
> 
> Also I'm not liking the red support headband, but the rest of the red highlights look nice.


Yeah, for hubby we're just going to get the regular age old K712's because they're available now (albeit for more than I paid for mine, but that's the dollar for you), and a pair of M50X's for me so he can keep the pair he stole from me









A number of people have posted on various forums trying to compare the k7xx and the K712's and couldn't really notice any differences. Blacked out seems nice, but hubby also likes the current colours the K712's have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I hear it a lot in vocals and things like snare drums. I think that's technically considered mid-range, but don't quote me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's probably midrange. Weird part though is its only sometimes I run into it, so I've no idea how to take it from there. Either way, I want a decent dac and amp to replace the setup I have, but of course with what some would call a silly requirement of being black in body colour and solid state. I'd consider swinging a Schiit Lyr 2 and a bifrost multibit but that's a bit hotter for price than I'd like to go (especially since it translates from $1k USD to $1400 CAD..)

Obvious question is if the Lyr 2 could provide enough oomph to the K712's or not (as well as the ath-m50x's), while also being able to handle higher end brassiere phones when the time comes (Audeze lcd-2, hifiman he 400/560/6's,etc... Leaving this part open until I have the time (and money) to look into a proper high end set of cans that can slam but also behave for gaming or other not as bassy music)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I was going to save up for a new DAC, but I decided to renovate my shower instead.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Who needs to shower when you have Schiit in your stream?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was going to save up for a new DAC, but I decided to renovate my shower instead.


I've considered doing such, but I'd rather get a house first instead of an apartment style condo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Who needs to shower when you have Schiit in your stream?


But, but..... he has to Burs(t) (out) a Solo of some kind... I dunno, couldn't really come up with one that would work properly.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Who needs to shower when you have Schiit in your stream?


Because my stream ain't Schiit-y, I love peaches on trees and I love a huge rainfall downpour to start my day.










Spoiler: Here is my new shower for those who are curious!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a fairly nice looking shower. What kind of plans for the grout?

And on topic.... Would there be a noticeable benefit from jumping up from the $550ish USD range up to the $1000ish USD range for a dac and amp to run my current gear, that's also flexible enough to power higher end gear too? I'd even be willing to contemplate going with a colour other than black for the gear, but still a preference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's a fairly nice looking shower. What kind of plans for the grout?
> 
> And on topic.... Would there be a noticeable benefit from jumping up from the $550ish USD range up to the $1000ish USD range for a dac and amp to run my current gear, that's also flexible enough to power higher end gear too? I'd even be willing to contemplate going with a colour other than black for the gear, but still a preference.


Like brand or what?

Depends on what you get but usually yes.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Joined the MD on the NuForce uDAC-3 DAC/Amp combo on a whim, I'd just transferred my QX9650/8GB RAM/HD7970 rig into a red case I had lying around, naturally I'd ordered the red version of the uDAC-3 just to match the case. Anyway, I do need a DAC for it as I didn't wanna install a soundcard into that rig. Should get it sometime in March.....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, for hubby we're just going to get the regular age old K712's because they're available now (albeit for more than I paid for mine, but that's the dollar for you), and a pair of M50X's for me so he can keep the pair he stole from me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A number of people have posted on various forums trying to compare the k7xx and the K712's and couldn't really notice any differences. Blacked out seems nice, but hubby also likes the current colours the K712's have.
> It's probably midrange. Weird part though is its only sometimes I run into it, so I've no idea how to take it from there. Either way, I want a decent dac and amp to replace the setup I have, but of course with what some would call a silly requirement of being black in body colour and solid state. I'd consider swinging a Schiit Lyr 2 and a bifrost multibit but that's a bit hotter for price than I'd like to go (especially since it translates from $1k USD to $1400 CAD..)
> 
> Obvious question is if the Lyr 2 could provide enough oomph to the K712's or not (as well as the ath-m50x's), while also being able to handle higher end brassiere phones when the time comes (Audeze lcd-2, hifiman he 400/560/6's,etc... Leaving this part open until I have the time (and money) to look into a proper high end set of cans that can slam but also behave for gaming or other not as bassy music)


Well it's more dependent on the recording, honestly. I've seen a few reviews that pretty much share the same sentiment. One saying something along the lines of the Q701 definitely showing it's true colors (being the same driver as the K701) at times when the going gets tough (music that has sharp vocals or midrange). It is 'smoother' than what I imagine the stock K701 is, but it's not smooth like a HD600 or HD650.

My suggestion, though others may disagree, is to save some cash on a DAC and amp. I've heard that K7XX = K712 w/ possibly a different foam disc, and I've seen that Q701 = K7XX when it's equipped with K712 pads. Having said that, I don't think you need such a crazy DAC or amp to push them to their full potential. They sound excellent from my BIfrost and Asgard 2. I heard the K712 and K812 on a tube amp and I really enjoyed them prior, so that's the only step I could think that would be worth spending as much money as you want to on a DAC/amp combo. I wouldn't recommend something like a Magni/Vali + Modi (i.e. I'm saying don't go this 'cheap'







), as I still don't trust the sound from those aren't straight from the deli freezer. TL;DR the Lyr 2 can drive them just fine if the Asgard 2 can







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

look at the size difference between the lollipop and ring radiator!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> look at the size difference between the lollipop and ring radiator!


The left is from the HD 580/600/650 right? The right is from what can?


----------



## mr one

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Really? That's Tyll of Innerfidelity. Even serious audiophiles who know their stuff put weightage to what he says. I find what he says to be pretty spot on, only review I didn't quite agree with was the one on the AKG K812.....I've seen a few YT reviews, the one with the young black dude was OK'ish, but that 'someonelikesathing' fella (can't recall their names) is pure crap to me.


Everytime, i look at specific product, i try to find it and try it if it suits me or not.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The left is from the HD 580/600/650 right? The right is from what can?


yes, lollipop driver. the one on the right is the HD800 which Sennheiser calls a ring radiator transducer and it's 56mm in size.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Completely off topic, but I just want to share this!


Spoiler: Warning: Large Picture!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I just want to share this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Large Picture!


That's one big shower head, must be nice.









(ps: you could've hung some headphones from the coatrack for it to be on topic.







)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I just want to share this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Large Picture!


Nice.

I was putting money toward a final headphone setup but I decided to grab an i1 Pro 2 instead and I'll be grabbing an i1DP soon







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well it's more dependent on the recording, honestly. I've seen a few reviews that pretty much share the same sentiment. One saying something along the lines of the Q701 definitely showing it's true colors (being the same driver as the K701) at times when the going gets tough (music that has sharp vocals or midrange). It is 'smoother' than what I imagine the stock K701 is, but it's not smooth like a HD600 or HD650.
> 
> My suggestion, though others may disagree, is to save some cash on a DAC and amp. I've heard that K7XX = K712 w/ possibly a different foam disc, and I've seen that Q701 = K7XX when it's equipped with K712 pads. Having said that, I don't think you need such a crazy DAC or amp to push them to their full potential. They sound excellent from my BIfrost and Asgard 2. I heard the K712 and K812 on a tube amp and I really enjoyed them prior, so that's the only step I could think that would be worth spending as much money as you want to on a DAC/amp combo. I wouldn't recommend something like a Magni/Vali + Modi (i.e. I'm saying don't go this 'cheap'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), as I still don't trust the sound from those aren't straight from the deli freezer. TL;DR the Lyr 2 can drive them just fine if the Asgard 2 can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In all honesty, it's a refreshing opinion, especially when trying to search for more and more information. Too many places (and even people) seem to recommend something that can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it, while I'm sitting here just thinking "You know what... My current headphones are more than fine to me, and I don't see a point in upgrading any further at this time". And I'm more than happy with such. Sure, my K712's don't kick as hard as I want some days, but that's why I have the ATH-M50X's (well, as their secondary reason, primary was originally for djing with).

An Asgard2/Bifrost2 combo has a nice ring to it as well, and having an extra $200 USD in my wallet never hurts ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Completely off topic, but I just want to share this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Large Picture!


Wow, that is a giant rainfall head! Also, with grout I meant what colour, my bad ^_^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In all honesty, it's a refreshing opinion, especially when trying to search for more and more information. Too many places (and even people) seem to recommend something that can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it, while I'm sitting here just thinking "You know what... My current headphones are more than fine to me, and I don't see a point in upgrading any further at this time". And I'm more than happy with such. Sure, my K712's don't kick as hard as I want some days, but that's why I have the ATH-M50X's (well, as their secondary reason, primary was originally for djing with).
> 
> An Asgard2/Bifrost2 combo has a nice ring to it as well, and having an extra $200 USD in my wallet never hurts ^_^
> Wow, that is a giant rainfall head! Also, with grout I meant what colour, my bad ^_^


Dark brown








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's one big shower head, must be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ps: you could've hung some headphones from the coatrack for it to be on topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will officially be able to use it tomorrow!

That's true. Should have thought of that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I was putting money toward a final headphone setup but I decided to grab an i1 Pro 2 instead and I'll be grabbing an i1DP soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Looks complex. What is it used for?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In all honesty, it's a refreshing opinion, especially when trying to search for more and more information. Too many places (and even people) seem to recommend something that can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it, while I'm sitting here just thinking "You know what... My current headphones are more than fine to me, and I don't see a point in upgrading any further at this time". And I'm more than happy with such. Sure, my K712's don't kick as hard as I want some days, but that's why I have the ATH-M50X's (well, as their secondary reason, primary was originally for djing with).
> 
> An Asgard2/Bifrost2 combo has a nice ring to it as well, and having an extra $200 USD in my wallet never hurts ^_^
> Wow, that is a giant rainfall head! Also, with grout I meant what colour, my bad ^_^


After using the Q701 for a bit now, I can definitely see how someone would love it as their main set of cans. It's bass is JUST right for just about everything but rap, hip hop or EDM, but it's pretty stellar, otherwise. And then again, you said you have the M50 for that. If anything, you could find an excuse to buy an EDM-only (or as I like to refer to it, a 'utility' set of cans).

I started a new job this week and learned I'm pretty much going to be able to listen to music the whole day, so I'm thinking of making the HD650s a work set if I end up liking the TH-X00 as much as I'm hoping. I'll have those and the Q701 at home. Not quite sure about what I'd use to drive the HD650 at work...or maybe it's an excuse to upgrade my home setup







. I'll actually be taking them to work to let a couple guys try them out. Found out my team has a pair of AKG K220, A-T M50, HD558, HD598 and a few more I'm sure I'm forgetting. Pretty excited to share the HD650 with them.

Side note: after listening to the Q701, I definitely see where people get the idea that the HD600 or 650 is 'veiled'. I'd love to compare the HD600 and Q701 directly.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> After using the Q701 for a bit now, I can definitely see how someone would love it as their main set of cans. It's bass is JUST right for just about everything but rap, hip hop or EDM, but it's pretty stellar, otherwise. And then again, you said you have the M50 for that. If anything, you could find an excuse to buy an EDM-only (or as I like to refer to it, a 'utility' set of cans).


I'm still toying with the idea of getting a pair of JVC HA-SZ1000s for my wub needs, the Q701 and K550 pair I have do pretty much everything except bass-heavy songs amazingly well. Mannheim Steamroller on the Q701s is amazing.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In all honesty, it's a refreshing opinion, especially when trying to search for more and more information. Too many places (and even people) seem to recommend something that can handle pretty much anything you can throw at it, while I'm sitting here just thinking "You know what... My current headphones are more than fine to me, and I don't see a point in upgrading any further at this time". And I'm more than happy with such. Sure, my K712's don't kick as hard as I want some days, but that's why I have the ATH-M50X's (well, as their secondary reason, primary was originally for djing with).
> 
> An Asgard2/Bifrost2 combo has a nice ring to it as well, and having an extra $200 USD in my wallet never hurts ^_^
> Wow, that is a giant rainfall head! Also, with grout I meant what colour, my bad ^_^


I was very close to getting a pair of 712s; I ended up getting Spirit Classic instead because it was those new vs. the AKG used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will officially be able to use it tomorrow!
> 
> That's true. Should have thought of that!
> Looks complex. What is it used for?


I grabbed one for display calibration, it can be used for print matching and other stuff as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm still toying with the idea of getting a pair of JVC HA-SZ1000s for my wub needs, the Q701 and K550 pair I have do pretty much everything except bass-heavy songs amazingly well. Mannheim Steamroller on the Q701s is amazing.


Are the K550s kinda just a 'closed' headphone to suit your needs, or what is their 'utility' in your case?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are the K550s kinda just a 'closed' headphone to suit your needs, or what is their 'utility' in your case?


They have a ModMic attached and are my headset for Discord/Skype/etc running directly off my USB soundcard.

The Q701s stay attached to the nice tube amp for music/movies and games that just need the best possible sound (Skyrim, Fallout, Inquisition, etc). This lets me keep the super-long cable attached so I can listen from my couch if I want, the K550s won't get close.

I originally had the K550s for the office, but brought them home after we moved to an open floorplan. I'm not keen on finding out how trustworthy the other 70 people in my office truly are, and I know I'd get annoyed with locking them away every time I have to step away.

I also learned HM5 pads can make even a $40 pair of headphones sound pretty good, because the ones I have at work now aren't too bad.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

... I have this distinct feeling I'm picking up a pair of hd 600's tomorrow... Spent fifteen minutes with a pair at my local store (since the k712's have gone up in price $300) and I'm pretty certain hubby would like the hd 600's as well. Sure it's a quick comparison between phone driven hd 600's and my k712's but at the same time I was pretty certain I really liked the sennheiser pair more.


----------



## pez

Wanted to pop in and say I now see why you like the M50(x) so much. I brought my HD650 to work today to let someone try out and he definitely liked them. I got to try out his M50's and I fell in love instantly. I didn't try out anything but EDM, but it didn't even matter. It's so weird to find a headphone in that price range to get that much emphasis on bass without drowning everything else out. If anything the mids were a bit edgy, but that may be fixable with velour pads. Prime Now is a thing in RTP and it delivers to our tower....thinking of snagging a pair for work use







.


----------



## bumblebee1980

OT: anybody watch the Vinyl premiere on Sunday? this scene lol





you have to watch it on Youtube


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wanted to pop in and say I now see why you like the M50(x) so much. I brought my HD650 to work today to let someone try out and he definitely liked them. I got to try out his M50's and I fell in love instantly. I didn't try out anything but EDM, but it didn't even matter. It's so weird to find a headphone in that price range to get that much emphasis on bass without drowning everything else out. If anything the mids were a bit edgy, but that may be fixable with velour pads. Prime Now is a thing in RTP and it delivers to our tower....thinking of snagging a pair for work use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Anyone else find it interesting how on the same day we both wound up getting to try out the other's favourite headphone? Well, okay, I tried out the HD 600's and not the 650's but still.







Out of the two (since I own a pair of M50S (straight cabled version of the original release) as well as the M50X's, I tend to prefer the X's, but that's mainly due to the headband being more comfortable and the pads not only sealing better, but even a year later they still have that nice gelly gummyness to them whereas my original ones got rather stiff. Drivers are supposedly tweaked on them as well, but I never really tried to listen to much in the way of variance between the two for actual sound. But man oh man, do they ever have a lovely punch to the bass that when listened to by itself (instead of foolishly dancing between the K712's and the M50's back and forth) has a nice presence without being too overbearing.

Either way, after having thought about it I'll be picking up a pair of the HD600's tomorrow, and give them a good run over the weekend (and, of course, let hubby do the same, since I wound up looking at them instead of the K712's because for some stupid reason despite them still being $350ish USD Harmon has them priced at almost $800 CAD atm). Don't get me wrong, I do love my K712's, but there's just something so enticing about the sound the Sennheisers have. Oh, and the biggest worry I always had, that of the two cables? My first thought when listening was "where'd the cables go?" so hopefully I get the same feeling at my desk, because if it does that at my computer then that alone would be a massive boon


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Sure it would.

Good luck finding one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anyone else find it interesting how on the same day we both wound up getting to try out the other's favourite headphone? Well, okay, I tried out the HD 600's and not the 650's but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the two (since I own a pair of M50S (straight cabled version of the original release) as well as the M50X's, I tend to prefer the X's, but that's mainly due to the headband being more comfortable and the pads not only sealing better, but even a year later they still have that nice gelly gummyness to them whereas my original ones got rather stiff. Drivers are supposedly tweaked on them as well, but I never really tried to listen to much in the way of variance between the two for actual sound. But man oh man, do they ever have a lovely punch to the bass that when listened to by itself (instead of foolishly dancing between the K712's and the M50's back and forth) has a nice presence without being too overbearing.
> 
> Either way, after having thought about it I'll be picking up a pair of the HD600's tomorrow, and give them a good run over the weekend (and, of course, let hubby do the same, since I wound up looking at them instead of the K712's because for some stupid reason despite them still being $350ish USD Harmon has them priced at almost $800 CAD atm). Don't get me wrong, I do love my K712's, but there's just something so enticing about the sound the Sennheisers have. Oh, and the biggest worry I always had, that of the two cables? My first thought when listening was "where'd the cables go?" so hopefully I get the same feeling at my desk, because if it does that at my computer then that alone would be a massive boon


I will make a prediction.

You will have sold your K712s in by the end of march. : P


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will make a prediction.
> 
> You will have sold your K712s in by the end of march. : P


That's a rather bold prediction. You do know I'm not in the habit of selling gear I've purchased, right?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's a rather bold prediction. You do know I'm not in the habit of selling gear I've purchased, right?


Yeup.

End of march.

I am not even going to tell you why either. I will let you learn that one for yourself


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Anyone else find it interesting how on the same day we both wound up getting to try out the other's favourite headphone? Well, okay, I tried out the HD 600's and not the 650's but still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of the two (since I own a pair of M50S (straight cabled version of the original release) as well as the M50X's, I tend to prefer the X's, but that's mainly due to the headband being more comfortable and the pads not only sealing better, but even a year later they still have that nice gelly gummyness to them whereas my original ones got rather stiff. Drivers are supposedly tweaked on them as well, but I never really tried to listen to much in the way of variance between the two for actual sound. But man oh man, do they ever have a lovely punch to the bass that when listened to by itself (instead of foolishly dancing between the K712's and the M50's back and forth) has a nice presence without being too overbearing.
> 
> Either way, after having thought about it I'll be picking up a pair of the HD600's tomorrow, and give them a good run over the weekend (and, of course, let hubby do the same, since I wound up looking at them instead of the K712's because for some stupid reason despite them still being $350ish USD Harmon has them priced at almost $800 CAD atm). Don't get me wrong, I do love my K712's, but there's just something so enticing about the sound the Sennheisers have. Oh, and the biggest worry I always had, that of the two cables? My first thought when listening was "where'd the cables go?" so hopefully I get the same feeling at my desk, because if it does that at my computer then that alone would be a massive boon


Indeed! Lol.

And for the record, I didn't really *love* the HD600 until Tjj showed them to me on a proper tube amp. However, that kinda made them sound like a super tweaked HD650







.

Yeah, his were the 'S' with the straight cable, so that was nice. Coiled cables are usually too heavy and way too annoying for me. I also noticed his pads were really stiff and actually cracking, but it didn't detract from the sound or even the comfort. And I didn't notice the headband, honestly. I was surprised they were actually as comfy as they were. I worked through the last hour, hour and a half with them on.

Your description of them is spot on for me as well. Bass hits hard and goes low, but what surprised me the most was that it did it and still had mids.

And I think the Sennheiser sound in general is so great because they find a way to blend the mids with everything, have a smooth sound, and not really kill off any detail. It's those things that make the HD600/650 a favorite to a lot of people to this day.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup.
> 
> End of march.
> 
> I am not even going to tell you why either. I will let you learn that one for yourself


I think he'll at least give them away







.


----------



## Nenkitsune

UGH I just spent over an hour downloading drivers, changing configurations, and moving cables trying to get rid of this damn EMI HISSING from my new setup. I found the weirdest solution though. Apparently, the BLUE jack (next to the green one) on my motherboard is heavily shielded vs the green jack. Plugged it in, realtek driver asked me what I plugged in, I hit headphones, and bam, no hiss, no GPU crackle and stuff through my headphones.

I thought I was going to have to live with hiss and static forever.


----------



## NBrock

Anyone have any opinions or info on this? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dark-voice-366se


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> Anyone have any opinions or info on this? https://www.massdrop.com/buy/dark-voice-366se


Another reminder of how depressingly small my toy budget is.









Everything I've heard about them has been pretty positive, alot of people think they're a good place to start true tube and tube rolling if you have high impedance cans.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Another reminder of how depressingly small my toy budget is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I've heard about them has been pretty positive, alot of people think they're a good place to start true tube and tube rolling if you have high impedance cans.


Thanks for the response. I do kinda want to get my feet wet in the tube amp dept. I have the DT 990 Pro 250 ohm cans. I figured with this amp tube rolling is a must. The price is nice. Just debating on weather or not I should just wait and get a Bottle Head Crack which is at the tippy top of what I want to spend on an amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed! Lol.
> 
> And for the record, I didn't really *love* the HD600 until Tjj showed them to me on a proper tube amp. However, that kinda made them sound like a super tweaked HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, his were the 'S' with the straight cable, so that was nice. Coiled cables are usually too heavy and way too annoying for me. I also noticed his pads were really stiff and actually cracking, but it didn't detract from the sound or even the comfort. And I didn't notice the headband, honestly. I was surprised they were actually as comfy as they were. I worked through the last hour, hour and a half with them on.
> 
> Your description of them is spot on for me as well. Bass hits hard and goes low, but what surprised me the most was that it did it and still had mids.
> 
> And I think the Sennheiser sound in general is so great because they find a way to blend the mids with everything, have a smooth sound, and not really kill off any detail. It's those things that make the HD600/650 a favorite to a lot of people to this day.
> I think he'll at least give them away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am still pissed my amp got all jacked up.

Freaking civic and its crappy shocks. I am glad its dead.

If I had taken the avalon, everyone could have heard my amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am still pissed my amp got all jacked up.
> 
> Freaking civic and its crappy shocks. I am glad its dead.
> 
> If I had taken the avalon, everyone could have heard my amp.


Did you scrap it all together? It truly is a bummer because it really was something special (sounding at least







.)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did you scrap it all together? It truly is a bummer because it really was something special (sounding at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .)


No no. The shoe box you heard was fine.

The one with the copper top is the one I am talking about.

And no I rebuilt it with....mmmmmmmm newer wire : P


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup.
> 
> End of march.
> 
> I am not even going to tell you why either. I will let you learn that one for yourself


Still doubtful as I pretty much do not sell my gear









If it's the jaw dropping surprise Sennheiser is bringing to Canada March first my sales guys already warned me about that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed! Lol.
> 
> And for the record, I didn't really *love* the HD600 until Tjj showed them to me on a proper tube amp. However, that kinda made them sound like a super tweaked HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, his were the 'S' with the straight cable, so that was nice. Coiled cables are usually too heavy and way too annoying for me. I also noticed his pads were really stiff and actually cracking, but it didn't detract from the sound or even the comfort. And I didn't notice the headband, honestly. I was surprised they were actually as comfy as they were. I worked through the last hour, hour and a half with them on.
> 
> Your description of them is spot on for me as well. Bass hits hard and goes low, but what surprised me the most was that it did it and still had mids.
> 
> And I think the Sennheiser sound in general is so great because they find a way to blend the mids with everything, have a smooth sound, and not really kill off any detail. It's those things that make the HD600/650 a favorite to a lot of people to this day.
> I think he'll at least give them away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I definitely like how they seemed to be smoother, or arguably more "alive" to say the least. Sure, at that price point it's arguably personal preference (at least in some departments) but... Probably the only thing I'll miss once I get used to their fit is the auto adjusting headband, which won't be an issue due to having set up the headphones to size already.

And now I'm really curious what you two are referring to with end of March


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no. The shoe box you heard was fine.
> 
> The one with the copper top is the one I am talking about.
> 
> And no I rebuilt it with....mmmmmmmm newer wire : P


I see. I'd be curious to hear the Q701's on that.


----------



## bumblebee1980

am I crazy or does the TH-900 MKII cable use HD6xx plugs?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> am I crazy or does the TH-900 MKII cable use HD6xx plugs?


Oh god I hope not.

They are probably the worst headphone connectors ever conceived.


----------



## bumblebee1980

looks kinda like the Sennheiser HD650 balanced cable but with a sheathe.



these plugs have been around a long time since the 70's









this is the Sennheiser HD414 cable


----------



## 222Panther222

What would be a major upgrade, night and day from my HD518? 300$ budget.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> What would be a major upgrade, night and day from my HD518? 300$ budget.


HiFiMAN HE400s, Sennheiser HD600 or HD650. one of these headphones will make your happy place happy.

if you live in Canada than you might want to consider robbing a bank because headphones cost nearly double


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So..... Spent several hours so far listening to my HD 600's, and a few various impressions have come to mind so far...

- Oh hi, hello keyboard, I can definitely still hear you with most music. Not that I really mind such, but it's a noticeable change from the K712's where my 2014 Black Widow with MX Blues wasn't quite as noticeable.








- It's going to take a while to get rid of the "lift headphones up several inches" habit I gained from the auto-adjusting headband of the K712's
- Apparently lying my head back, closing my eyes and just listening and enjoying to the music freaks hubby out, but he's kind of gotten used to it








- Headband... what headband? You just don't notice it (unlike the K712's where having it off just slightly it becomes rather obvious after a few minutes)
- Mmmmm, just the right amount of bass. Nowhere near enough for OC'ing, but it's like this pair hits that happy medium I wanted between my K712's and M50X's without really sacrificing anything.

Overall, I'm quite happy with the headphones, and they are noticeably more enjoyable to listen to music with, but I've run into a glaring problem with them: with some tracks (let's say, Prankster's "Bass Down Low") there's a noticeable loss in bass after only a few seconds... Almost as if my Scarlett 18i20 is running out of breath. Hubby has it even worse though since he's running on onboard audio at the moment.

Given that after a lot of discussion hubby and I have changed our new desk plans, we suddenly find ourselves about to have a bit of extra money when the tax return comes in, so... Yeah. Headphone amps and DACs (either all-in-ones or separate components) that play well with the HD 600's (as well as ATH-M50X's, but main focus is the HD 600's), and come in at a max of $600 USD ($800ish CAD) with shipping and taxes (5% GST) included. Preference is of course for solid state as such amps don't get as moody if you inadvertantly leave them on overnight, but I could survive with a tube amp provided it didn't affect things too too much and did not require any tube rolling. DIY is.... It would require some convincing, let's go with that.


----------



## pez

I urge you to try the HD650 if you can. Your experience between pretty much all 3 headphones lines up so similarly, and your gripes/cons about the HD600 are what ultimately drove me to try (and obviously love) the HD650.

However, if that's not possible, I do have to say Tjj would be great at making a right suggestion for you and the HD600.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I urge you to try the HD650 if you can. Your experience between pretty much all 3 headphones lines up so similarly, and your gripes/cons about the HD600 are what ultimately drove me to try (and obviously love) the HD650.
> 
> However, if that's not possible, I do have to say Tjj would be great at making a right suggestion for you and the HD600.


Sadly, the company I purchased my HD 600's through doesn't carry the 650's - errr, wrong... They do, but they're completely out of stock, and probably wouldn't be able to get a pair in before the company-wide pricing increase goes live (and apparently it's going to be a rather hefty one). As for my previously mentioned list, they weren't cons, I just have this bad habit of using the "-" symbol as a list. So far, my only real gripe with the headphones is the pads take a few minutes to settle in - I don't really like the slightly pressure I get just under the ear or against the top of my head, but within a few minutes even when moving my jaw around I don't notice the pads anymore, so I just assume it's a case of them needing to "warm up" a touch as they adjust to my head's size. Could also be from them being so new too.

As for my mention of things getting "out of breath" I'm not willing to blame the headphones since on some tracks (usually gabber I've noticed this on, but hubby has noticed it on a wide variety of music) is that anything with a heavy amount of kick drums and pads layered over top of that tends to have the volume decrease somewhat after several seconds, and stays down there until about a half second of no kicks then has time to recover. For such, I'm more willing to lay the "blame" with my Scarlett 18i20, which wasn't really designed to drive high end headphones (it was aimed more at the "standard tracking" headphones that are used in studios, which usually aren't any more expensive than $200 due to, well, accidents happen with tracking headphones, so why go with hyper accurate when even a budget studio has a nice pair of $1-2.5k USD studio monitors in it). My interface was designed for a budget/starter/home studio and most of the design went into the eight mic pre's. The fact that my husband is experiencing the same thing (but somewhat more often due to running on onboard audio, and he ran into the same problems when borrowing my K712's) leads me to believe it's more the interface. ^_^

I'm definitely curious as to what Tjj would say for recommendations... I know I provided somewhat of a tight budget there for a DAC and headphone amp, but depending on a few things the budget might be slightly higher - as high as allowing for a Schiit Bifrost and Asgard 2 to be purchased from the Headphone Bar in Vancouver (works out to be around $1,860 CAD with GST and shipping for two sets, but until we have full on pricing for our desks I'm sticking to $800 CAD for each setup). I say Headphone Bar over directly from Schiit because atm it would be $100 CAD cheaper to go through Headphone Bar than direct, and that's not factoring in GST being applied (so make it $105 cheaper, lol)

Things like the Bottlehead crack (with speedball) could be interesting, but shipping is a killer to Canada (I think it said something like $106 USD to ship two kits), and I want to avoid tube rolling so therefore any stock tubes would have to be a "good" representation of the amplifier itself. Odds are, if I do pick up a solid state amp initially, I might still later on pick up a Bottlehead Crack w/Speedball (or Lyr 2, if Headphone Bar starts carrying them - oops, they do) when funds allow to be able to try out such.


----------



## King4x4

Got bit with the upgrade bug...

Decisions time... Audio-GD NFB-29 vs Bifrost(Multi)+Lyr2.

Got two weeks before I make the jump!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sadly, the company I purchased my HD 600's through doesn't carry the 650's - errr, wrong... They do, but they're completely out of stock, and probably wouldn't be able to get a pair in before the company-wide pricing increase goes live (and apparently it's going to be a rather hefty one). As for my previously mentioned list, they weren't cons, I just have this bad habit of using the "-" symbol as a list. So far, my only real gripe with the headphones is the pads take a few minutes to settle in - I don't really like the slightly pressure I get just under the ear or against the top of my head, but within a few minutes even when moving my jaw around I don't notice the pads anymore, so I just assume it's a case of them needing to "warm up" a touch as they adjust to my head's size. Could also be from them being so new too.
> 
> As for my mention of things getting "out of breath" I'm not willing to blame the headphones since on some tracks (usually gabber I've noticed this on, but hubby has noticed it on a wide variety of music) is that anything with a heavy amount of kick drums and pads layered over top of that tends to have the volume decrease somewhat after several seconds, and stays down there until about a half second of no kicks then has time to recover. For such, I'm more willing to lay the "blame" with my Scarlett 18i20, which wasn't really designed to drive high end headphones (it was aimed more at the "standard tracking" headphones that are used in studios, which usually aren't any more expensive than $200 due to, well, accidents happen with tracking headphones, so why go with hyper accurate when even a budget studio has a nice pair of $1-2.5k USD studio monitors in it). My interface was designed for a budget/starter/home studio and most of the design went into the eight mic pre's. The fact that my husband is experiencing the same thing (but somewhat more often due to running on onboard audio, and he ran into the same problems when borrowing my K712's) leads me to believe it's more the interface. ^_^
> 
> I'm definitely curious as to what Tjj would say for recommendations... I know I provided somewhat of a tight budget there for a DAC and headphone amp, but depending on a few things the budget might be slightly higher - as high as allowing for a Schiit Bifrost and Asgard 2 to be purchased from the Headphone Bar in Vancouver (works out to be around $1,860 CAD with GST and shipping for two sets, but until we have full on pricing for our desks I'm sticking to $800 CAD for each setup). I say Headphone Bar over directly from Schiit because atm it would be $100 CAD cheaper to go through Headphone Bar than direct, and that's not factoring in GST being applied (so make it $105 cheaper, lol)
> 
> Things like the Bottlehead crack (with speedball) could be interesting, but shipping is a killer to Canada (I think it said something like $106 USD to ship two kits), and I want to avoid tube rolling so therefore any stock tubes would have to be a "good" representation of the amplifier itself. Odds are, if I do pick up a solid state amp initially, I might still later on pick up a Bottlehead Crack w/Speedball (or Lyr 2, if Headphone Bar starts carrying them - oops, they do) when funds allow to be able to try out such.


company wide pricing increase???

I bought both headphones but ended up returning the HD650 because I didn't feel it was worth the extra $100 (I bought mine @ AVshop.ca). the HD600 will loosen up like most Sennheisers. have you owned a tube amplifier before? I think they make a terrible first purchase










if you don't want your room to feel like a hot springs in July or have cats/small children than buy a Class A/B amplifier that is cool to the touch. just a friendly warning.

check out CanuckAudioMart

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> company wide pricing increase???
> 
> I bought both headphones but ended up returning the HD650 because I didn't feel it was worth the extra $100 (I bought mine @ AVshop.ca). the HD600 will loosen up like most Sennheisers. have you owned a tube amplifier before? I think they make a terrible first purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you don't want your room to feel like a hot springs in July or have cats/small children than buy a Class A/B amplifier that is cool to the touch. just a friendly warning.
> 
> check out CanuckAudioMart
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/


Long & McQuade's pricing on the Sennheisers will be going up in March. I went through them because at the moment the HD 600's are only $500 CAD, and I was able to get two pairs of them (plus two Rode NT USB microphones) on financing.

As for a tube amp I have never owned one, and truth be told I'm kind of leery of them due to not liking the fact they wear out over time just by being on, not to mention when you turn them on you have to wait 5-15 minutes for them to fully warm up, but I suppose I'd be willing to try them out.

As for children or cats don't have any and no plans for such, but if it were to be expanded to "children" there are eventual plans to get a bearded dragon or two, and when we move we want to get a pair of malamutes but that's a few years away.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Got bit with the upgrade bug...
> 
> Decisions time... Audio-GD NFB-29 vs Bifrost(Multi)+Lyr2.
> 
> Got two weeks before I make the jump!


I wouldn't get an Audio-GD product or a Schiit Bifrost. Lyr 2 looks nice for its flexibility, so Lyr 2 and Parasound ZDac is the route I'd go for that price. But first check audiogon for used DACs, there are some great deals on there. Hifishark as well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Spoiler: My shower is finally done for those who are interested!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My shower is finally done for those who are interested!


Ooooh, sexy. Hubby wants to see video of the shower head in action







Way he's talking I have a feeling I'm going to have to look into getting our shower modified at some point...

And on topic of headphones, I think it's going to be the JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B I go with for an upgraded dac and amp. Not the best, not perfect, and it doesn't have a gorgeously large volume knob, but... I suspect it will do a much better job of things with the HD 600's than my husband's onboard audio or my Scarlett 18i20 ever will. I would try and go for a higher price bracket with it all, but going with the O2+ODAC means we're able to get the bean bag chair (8' diameter by 3' thick!!!!) we've wanted for several years (actually, come to think of it... a decade now), new computer desks and chairs, and maybe something else that's been on our list for a while too. In essence, it boiled down to either new furniture for the whole living room (with a bit more audio gear) or just desks and higher end audio gear.... Those who come over for movie nights have been bugging me about how I keep putting off the purchase of said bean bag chair for the past two years, so it will be a nice surprise to be all "oh, hey guys, uhm... Yeah. It's in". ^_^


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, pretty happy with my O2 driving the HD 650s







. Its not the Valhalla (sounded awesome) but it doesn't heat the whole house either







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, pretty happy with my O2 driving the HD 650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Its not the Valhalla (sounded awesome) but it doesn't heat the whole house either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Definitely good to hear! I just hope that after we order Canada Post doesn't take forever to get the package to us! Sure it's only Vancouver to Edmonton (a drive doable in 12 hours at the speed limit), but somehow that always seems to wind up being closer to a week by Canada Post standards. Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll ship it UPS instead, it would be herein two days or less ^_^;;; Aw, Headphone Bar uses CanadaPost but I'm rather certain we'll live - the eighteen boxes or so from Ikea (okay, not that bad but still) will keep me occupied during that time frame... So can't wait to get back to a regular desk again! Obutto R3volution is nice for racing, but man after a while you just want a chair you don't need a 7-10 second ritual to get out!

Oh, and said new desk will make all my benching stuff actually look a lot tidier (aka it will be a lot neater and tidier) not to mention I'll have a place for my records again.

I heat the house enough (at least the living room anyways) with a single GTX 980 running either [email protected] or BOINC, so I don't think I want to know just how much extra heat a tube amp can drop into the living room!


----------



## pez

The guy I let try my HD650 at work was usinc a O2. He didn't have a DAC unfortunately, adn I didn't test it on his setup, but he seemed to enjoy it that much more than the HD558, M50X and MDR-V6 for what it's worth. We also have a guy with a HD598 at work that he's tried and I think his concensus was pretty clear about the 650







. I'll have to get my hands on the 598s soon enough to check them out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The guy I let try my HD650 at work was usinc a O2. He didn't have a DAC unfortunately, adn I didn't test it on his setup, but he seemed to enjoy it that much more than the HD558, M50X and MDR-V6 for what it's worth. We also have a guy with a HD598 at work that he's tried and I think his concensus was pretty clear about the 650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll have to get my hands on the 598s soon enough to check them out.


Reassuring news to say the least about the O2. By chance do you remember what settings for volume and gain he had his O2 at?


----------



## rathborne

I have my O2 set at high 3.5x gain and run it at about 50% most of the time and that's a good listening volume. Its only when you want to push it even louder on quiet recordings that it starts running out of steam but i wonder if the FiiO e10k's 1.5v output vs ODAC's 2v output is a factor here. This could be just me trying to convince myself to get the ODAC sooner







. Most music and games run perfectly fine at 50% though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I have my O2 set at high 3.5x gain and run it at about 50% most of the time and that's a good listening volume. Its only when you want to push it even louder on quiet recordings that it starts running out of steam but i wonder if the FiiO e10k's 1.5v output vs ODAC's 2v output is a factor here. This could be just me trying to convince myself to get the ODAC sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most music and games run perfectly fine at 50% though.


Definitely glad to hear such, since odds are I won't be going above 50% myself (I sure don't with my 18i20). I will admit that sure, a Bifrost/Asgard 2 combo would be heavenly but that's another $1050 CAD I don't quite have (because I'd be buying a pair of then), and even if I do upgrade the o2+odac later on they can be used with other rigs (bedroom listening, headphone usage for TV, etc)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Reassuring news to say the least about the O2. By chance do you remember what settings for volume and gain he had his O2 at?


Let me ask him and get back to you on that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely glad to hear such, since odds are I won't be going above 50% myself (I sure don't with my 18i20). I will admit that sure, a Bifrost/Asgard 2 combo would be heavenly but that's another $1050 CAD I don't quite have (because I'd be buying a pair of then), and even if I do upgrade the o2+odac later on they can be used with other rigs (bedroom listening, headphone usage for TV, etc)


While I adore my Asgard 2+Bifrost Uber setup, I definitely have some bias there. It's a great setup, but as much as audio products have come even within the past 2 years, I'm sure there's better or equivalent for less money at this point. I'd be willing to bet an O2+ODAC will be 90% or more of the system that I have (probably a little more analytical from what I gather in reading user opinions), but from a sheer, raw performance standpoint, you're probably very close with that. From what I could gather from the meet I went to, you get great performance for a rather reasonable price. Everything after that (just like headphones) is paying a lot of money to get that fine-tuned sound.


----------



## bluedevil

OK peeps, wifey told me she wants a pink around the ear cans. Suggestions? Under $75 please.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think the Beats Solo 2 are routinely under $100 on sale these days.

Grab a pair off Staples via price match and/or coupon.

Edit: nevermind, they're on-ear.


----------



## Wovermars1996

these are the only ones I can think of but they're over ear http://www.amazon.com/HyperX-Cloud-Gaming-Headset-PS4/dp/B00Y09G6H8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1456164773&sr=8-5&keywords=kingston+hyperx+cloud+ii


----------



## boredgunner

Looks like I'll be going home tonight to some Stax! I will soon transcend puny mortal dynamic/planar existence!


----------



## pez

I don't feel bad because I was going to recommend the same







. For someone who doesn't care so much for sound as aesthetics, the Solo2 are kinda my recommendation. Best Buy has the 'Blush Rose' color on sale for $99.99 ATM.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Let me ask him and get back to you on that.
> While I adore my Asgard 2+Bifrost Uber setup, I definitely have some bias there. It's a great setup, but as much as audio products have come even within the past 2 years, I'm sure there's better or equivalent for less money at this point. I'd be willing to bet an O2+ODAC will be 90% or more of the system that I have (probably a little more analytical from what I gather in reading user opinions), but from a sheer, raw performance standpoint, you're probably very close with that. From what I could gather from the meet I went to, you get great performance for a rather reasonable price. Everything after that (just like headphones) is paying a lot of money to get that fine-tuned sound.


You make several oh so valid points. I think what I'll do for now is use the o2+odac and see what my thoughts are on it (well, when I order and receive it) and go from there. Like you've said, as neat as an awesome combination as it can be, after having put all the various expenses I should look at what I have and wait for a while. Extrapolating and paraphrasing I know, but... Truth be told I'm happy with the sound I seem to be getting, I just want an amp that doesn't slowly lose the bass in energetic situations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looks like I'll be going home tonight to some Stax! I will soon transcend puny mortal dynamic/planar existence!


First to demand pics!







aka when you get a chance, post some for us mere mortals ^_^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> First to demand pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aka when you get a chance, post some for us mere mortals ^_^


Funny how I have some nice stuff but nothing that takes decent pictures.


















Got it with the dust cover too, and stand as you can see already.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I was not expecting it to get this loud on a mere KGSS. I barely use any volume lol. And damn, electrostatic amps really do run hot.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Finally, the right kind of O2. Congratulations.

Not sure how much wattage the KGSS draws but IME the SRM-323S runs barely warm and the BHSE just slightly warmer than that (former draws 30W, latter ~200W). I wouldn't expect any of KG's solid state designs to run too hot but I've never owned one of them personally.

I know Birgir makes a huge deal about heat dissipation in his builds (oversized heatsinks/fins/etc.), so maybe it's a problem with getting rid of that excess heat?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Finally, the right kind of O2. Congratulations.
> 
> Not sure how much wattage the KGSS draws but IME the SRM-323S runs barely warm and the BHSE just slightly warmer than that (former draws 30W, latter ~200W). I wouldn't expect any of KG's solid state designs to run too hot but I've never owned one of them personally.
> 
> I know Birgir makes a huge deal about heat dissipation in his builds (oversized heatsinks/fins/etc.), so maybe it's a problem with getting rid of that excess heat?


Maybe... Birgir actually upgraded this KGSS, some of his amps are actually known to run very hot (namely his KGSSHV Mini). It's a 230v unit for what that's worth, I run it on a Krieger 350W step down transformer.

HeadAmp's KGSS, which I'm sure is better than mine, was rated for 80W so I wager mine is around that too. If this causes any problems I would be willing to get rid of it and get an SRM-353X instead.

- EDIT: I think that Stax dust cover introduced static to the headphone. Now the headphone is like it was out of the box; most volume levels are distorted with loud cracking, and it's way louder than it should be. Before discharging the connector on my fingertips fixed it, now it's not. Any ideas anyone? I hope I don't have to return this since that'd be a nightmare. Hopefully I just need to charge it for a while.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yeah I remember about Birgir allegedly touching that amp -- did he upgrade the transformers and/or power supply components? I feel like that particular chassis was designed for lesser circuitry.

Not sure about the dust cover static loudness/crackling thing -- not quite like anything I've heard happening to Stax.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah I remember about Birgir allegedly touching that amp -- did he upgrade the transformers and/or power supply components? I feel like that particular chassis was designed for lesser circuitry.
> 
> Not sure about the dust cover static loudness/crackling thing -- not quite like anything I've heard happening to Stax.


He didn't upgrade the power supply components since I'm sure that would overwhelm the chassis like you say. He only rewired it, switched the volume pot, and any other changes were more along the lines of minor tweaking and not actual component replacement as far as I can tell.

I'll let it charge overnight and see how that goes. Crossing my fingers... this headphone was amazing until I ran into this issue. Made my K7xx sound so fake and two dimensional. The transparency, the layers, the detail... almost an unnecessary amount of detail not that it bothers me. It does sound somewhat "veiled" compared to what I'm used to (aka more treble happy headphones) but my Gustard U12 may be adding to this veil.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Most certainly. Have you placed an order for a Gungnir Multibit or Yggdrasil yet?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ooooh, sexy. Hubby wants to see video of the shower head in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way he's talking I have a feeling I'm going to have to look into getting our shower modified at some point...


I took a video but not sure how to post it..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Most certainly. Have you placed an order for a Gungnir Multibit or Yggdrasil yet?


I got a Bel Canto Dac 3 instead, this will be my last DAC for the foreseeable future. Likewise the SR-007A will be my last headphone for the foreseeable future. I'll be itching to get rid of this KGSS for a while, although first will be a major PC upgrade (Pascal 980 Ti successor and new monitor). I will be experimenting with digital interfaces very soon though; my Gustard U12, the upgraded Breeze DU-U8, and none at all.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Can't you sell the BCD3 and pick up a used Gungnir Multibit for about the same price? Could be well worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't you sell the BCD3 and pick up a used Gungnir Multibit for about the same price? Could be well worth it.


I could but honestly there's no way I could ever tell if it's worth it, unless I actually did it. Auditions just aren't enough in my opinion. I actually have more faith in the Dac 3.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually have more faith in the Dac 3.


Those are fighting words!

The Gungnir MB is pretty much a world-class DAC at an entry-level price. Once Schiit launches the USB Gen 3 upgrade model it'll be game over for everything else.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think I finally found a "pet peeve" with my HD 600's....

...... How come gabber actually sounds musical now? All that blissful in your face harsh grindyness I'm used to from all the other headphones I've listened on (MDR-V500's (original as well as V700 pads), ATH-M50, ATH-M50X, and even K712's)..... The harshness is still there, but it's like it's.... warmer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



AND I LIKE IT!! ...Doubly so because all the stuff in the low end (kicks, layered pads, even some leads and whatnot)... Isn't this, for lack of better words... A jumbled, muddled mess of thumpy bass.


----------



## bumblebee1980

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think I finally found a "pet peeve" with my HD 600's....
> 
> ...... How come gabber actually sounds musical now? All that blissful in your face harsh grindyness I'm used to from all the other headphones I've listened on (MDR-V500's (original as well as V700 pads), ATH-M50, ATH-M50X, and even K712's)..... The harshness is still there, but it's like it's.... warmer.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> AND I LIKE IT!! ...Doubly so because all the stuff in the low end (kicks, layered pads, even some leads and whatnot)... Isn't this, for lack of better words... A jumbled, muddled mess of thumpy bass.


I have no idea who gabber is but it sounds like the HD600 is doing it's job. the mid range on this headphone can easily compete with more expensive headphones.

PS, Fiio K5 play with HD600 is between 9:00-12:00 on medium gain. i'm picking mine up at the end of the month


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> .
> I have no idea who gabber is but it sounds like the HD600 is doing it's job. the mid range on this headphone can easily compete with more expensive headphones.
> 
> PS, Fiio K5 play with HD600 is between 9:00-12:00 on medium gain. i'm picking mine up at the end of the month


How to describe what grabber is... Gabber is a genre of music that typically has rather harsh and distorted kicks, is usually 180bpm or faster, and appropriate words that come to describe how the music sounds would be "harsh, gritty, edgy, somewhat industrial, in your face" and can vary from rather danceable music that resembles hardstyle all the way to something vaguely resembling a belt sander (or angle grinder) making out with a table saw while a jackhammer is running out of control nearby.

Example tracks that come to mind for me right away would be "Earthquake" by Art Of Fighters for a more "classic" kind of grabber sound and for a more modern spin of the genre "Breathe Fire" by the same group. Of course there are a good amount of other artists (N-Vader, Stunned Guys, and I'm sure a lot more will come to mind once the coffee kicks in), but those are just the first that come to mind.

EDIT: Other favourites would be "Destruction" by The Melodyst, "My Way" by N-Vader, "Chooke" by G-Ohm, "Beast" by Triple Six. As a heads up, with this style of music start with the volume a tad lower than you normally would, since it's known for being fairly loud.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Funny how I have some nice stuff but nothing that takes decent pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it with the dust cover too, and stand as you can see already.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not expecting it to get this loud on a mere KGSS. I barely use any volume lol. And damn, electrostatic amps really do run hot.


How's the build quality?


----------



## bumblebee1980

just a reminder 1 day left and less than 200 K7XX units remain

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-x-massdrop-k7xx-limited-edition-ruby-red?mode=guest_open


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> just a reminder 1 day left and less than 200 K7XX units remain
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/akg-x-massdrop-k7xx-limited-edition-ruby-red?mode=guest_open


Really tempted but in the end I'm happy with my HE-400i and Fidelio X2! Both sound very nice and if I feel I want something that is fun sounding I get my X2 and if I want something more neutral with some low end bass I use my 400i!


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm not sure about the auto-adjusting rubber bands on the AKG headphones but it's a really good deal.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You make several oh so valid points. I think what I'll do for now is use the o2+odac and see what my thoughts are on it (well, when I order and receive it) and go from there. Like you've said, as neat as an awesome combination as it can be, after having put all the various expenses I should look at what I have and wait for a while. Extrapolating and paraphrasing I know, but... Truth be told I'm happy with the sound I seem to be getting, I just want an amp that doesn't slowly lose the bass in energetic situations.
> First to demand pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aka when you get a chance, post some for us mere mortals ^_^


Yeah...it's amp time then. The ODAC should be just fine for now







.

BTW, my bud at works O2 is 'stock' I think and he had it on the higher gain for the HD650. I let him use my GoVibe Magnum, though, and that alone made him happy







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How's the build quality?


Extravagant. The cable seems of very good quality and is of a very convenient design, and the metal cups it installs into rotate a full 360 degrees so you can have the cables coming out of the headphone at any angle you desire. The pads are also able to be rotated fully and easily, for an adjustable fit (plus this lets you adjust the sound stage somewhat). The leather is top quality and the pads are extremely thick and soft which is perfect, and the inner diameter is huge so my ears aren't squished in the slightest. The auto adjusting suspension headband should fit essentially all sizes.

Sadly that issue I brought up earlier still persists, so it may have to be RMA'd. I sent an email to Birgir describing the problem just to confirm the problem is isolated to the headphones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm not sure about the auto-adjusting rubber bands on the AKG headphones but it's a really good deal.


I'd say they're something you get used to, but even after two years with my K712's it took me all of a few hours to prefer the set it and forget it my HD 600's have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...it's amp time then. The ODAC should be just fine for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> BTW, my bud at works O2 is 'stock' I think and he had it on the higher gain for the HD650. I let him use my GoVibe Magnum, though, and that alone made him happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Besides, the best part is I'll finally have the headphone volume knob right in front of me instead of an arm's reach away just above the flor - so can't wait for those new desks we'll be getting!!!!!! As for the O2 and ODAC, definitely a good thing to hear ^_^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm not sure about the auto-adjusting rubber bands on the AKG headphones but it's a really good deal.


It makes them feel very light on your head, but the strap is kind of rough so you may feel it after prolonged use. A softer auto-adjusting headband strap is all that's needed to fix this issue, the SR-007 has such a design as well but much softer and is extremely comfortable for any duration.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd say they're something you get used to, but even after two years with my K712's it took me all of a few hours to prefer the set it and forget it my HD 600's have.
> Besides, the best part is I'll finally have the headphone volume knob right in front of me instead of an arm's reach away just above the flor - so can't wait for those new desks we'll be getting!!!!!! As for the O2 and ODAC, definitely a good thing to hear ^_^


I read the rubber bands make noise as they age and someone with a larger head is going to experience more caliper pressure than someone with a smaller head. the 3D wing system on Audio Technica headphones wants to constantly slide off my head. I like a standard headband.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It makes them feel very light on your head, but the strap is kind of rough so you may feel it after prolonged use. A softer auto-adjusting headband strap is all that's needed to fix this issue, the SR-007 has such a design as well but much softer and is extremely comfortable for any duration.


I can confirm this, both when I've had fairly short hair and also when I've let it grow out to shoulder length I've run into situations where you had to adjust the headphones after a few hours as either the front or back (usually front for me) of the headband would start digging into my scalp. Not in an actually painful way, just a moderately annoying "this isn't comfortable anymore" kind of way.

Then again, some of my friends have joked that I have the perfect head for a mohawk as my skull tapers upwards somewhat towards the middle of it from front to back (and I do look good with one, but sadly work doesn't let me have one).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I read the rubber bands make noise as they age and someone with a larger head is going to experience more caliper pressure than someone with a smaller head. the 3D wing system on Audio Technica headphones wants to constantly slide off my head. I like a standard headband.


I never noticed mine making any noise, but I never paid attention to such things.

And that doesn't sound like the most fun with the wings if they're constantly sliding.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can confirm this, both when I've had fairly short hair and also when I've let it grow out to shoulder length I've run into situations where you had to adjust the headphones after a few hours as either the front or back (usually front for me) of the headband would start digging into my scalp. Not in an actually painful way, just a moderately annoying "this isn't comfortable anymore" kind of way.
> 
> Then again, some of my friends have joked that I have the perfect head for a mohawk as my skull tapers upwards somewhat towards the middle of it from front to back (and I do look good with one, but sadly work doesn't let me have one).
> I never noticed mine making any noise, but I never paid attention to such things.
> 
> And that doesn't sound like the most fun with the wings if they're constantly sliding.


I think it's a problem on 612 or K7XX... or both either way the rubber bands eventually lose their elasticity but you can replace them if you give AKG a call.

the foam will compress on the HD6xx after a couple years but it's very easy to swap out. these are the only 2 things you need to learn and you only need to learn the second thing if you cook the driver.










people often feel these headphones are cheap because of the plastic but there is some clever engineering going on. how many other headphones snap together like Legos?









HD580 - 1993
HD580 Jubilee Edition - 1995
HD600 - 1997
HD650 - 2003

old headphones!!!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Extravagant. The cable seems of very good quality and is of a very convenient design, and the metal cups it installs into rotate a full 360 degrees so you can have the cables coming out of the headphone at any angle you desire. The pads are also able to be rotated fully and easily, for an adjustable fit (plus this lets you adjust the sound stage somewhat). The leather is top quality and the pads are extremely thick and soft which is perfect, and the inner diameter is huge so my ears aren't squished in the slightest. The auto adjusting suspension headband should fit essentially all sizes.
> 
> Sadly that issue I brought up earlier still persists, so it may have to be RMA'd. I sent an email to Birgir describing the problem just to confirm the problem is isolated to the headphones.


Following up with myself here. Switching my DAC to variable output mode instead of fixed, lowering its volume (digital volume control), and raising the amp's volume makes the severe distortion go away and it sounds fine at "first glance" without in-depth testing. But I know reduced digital volume = reduced quality so this doesn't seem like an actual feasible fix.

- EDIT: Yep my amp is just FUBAR. It has to be. Chinese clone KGSS for the win! There's only so much even Birgir can do in a doomed amp. Guess I'll have to get the Stax SRM-353X.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> - EDIT: Yep my amp is just FUBAR. It has to be. Chinese clone KGSS for the win! There's only so much even Birgir can do in a doomed amp. Guess I'll have to get the Stax SRM-353X.


I was going to suggest the amp but feared mentioning it. The failure rates of the SR-007A and SR-007Mk2 are extremely low and that kind of defect seemed too improbable.

Any chance you can work out remediation with the seller? I'm a little worried since that listing seemed to sit in the Classifieds for quite some time and it's possible the seller cherry picked Birgir's quotes on his work on the amp (e.g. in the next line Birgir could have mentioned it was still a disaster waiting to happen).

If you can save some funds I might sell my BHSE later this year or next.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I was going to suggest the amp but feared mentioning it. The failure rates of the SR-007A and SR-007Mk2 are extremely low and that kind of defect seemed too improbable.
> 
> Any chance you can work out remediation with the seller? I'm a little worried since that listing seemed to sit in the Classifieds for quite some time and it's possible the seller cherry picked Birgir's quotes on his work on the amp (e.g. in the next line Birgir could have mentioned it was still a disaster waiting to happen).
> 
> If you can save some funds I might sell my BHSE later this year or next.


I actually talked to Birgir before buying the amp. These were the issues he fixed initially! They've returned again, and in talking to him again it's just a lost cause. I'm going to fill it with explosives and detonate it. I will contact the seller before I do this but it's kind of late for that, I doubt anything will come of it (I bought it 3 months ago).

BHSE will be out of my price range sadly. I'll have to get the SRM-353X. Well, that's another lesson learned the hard way. As far as electrostatic amps go, if it wasn't made by HeadAmp, Birgir, Headinclouds, another highly praised DIYer, or Stax, avoid it. I never actually heard Cavalli though, they seem to be love it or hate it in the electrostat world.

- EDIT: Man as far as sound leakage/privacy goes, the SR-007 is basically a speaker set. On a scale of 0-10 with 10 being maximum leakage, I'd rank the SR-007 as a 10, AKG K7xx as a 7 at most, Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohm as a 4 or maybe 5 tops. Also when listening, sometimes I seem to hear movement around me like I'm being stalked, but it's actually just the headphone.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I actually talked to Birgir before buying the amp. These were the issues he fixed initially! They've returned again, and in talking to him again it's just a lost cause. I'm going to fill it with explosives and detonate it. I will contact the seller before I do this but it's kind of late for that, I doubt anything will come of it (I bought it 3 months ago).
> 
> BHSE will be out of my price range sadly. I'll have to get the SRM-353X. Well, that's another lesson learned the hard way. As far as electrostatic amps go, if it wasn't made by HeadAmp, Birgir, Headinclouds, another highly praised DIYer, or Stax, avoid it. I never actually heard Cavalli though, they seem to be love it or hate it in the electrostat world.
> 
> - EDIT: Man as far as sound leakage/privacy goes, the SR-007 is basically a speaker set. On a scale of 0-10 with 10 being maximum leakage, I'd rank the SR-007 as a 10, AKG K7xx as a 7 at most, Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohm as a 4 or maybe 5 tops. Also when listening, sometimes I seem to hear movement around me like I'm being stalked, but it's actually just the headphone.


That stinks, I hope you didn't pay too much for it or you can get it sorted.

How do they compare to other top tier headphones? I imagine the sound leakage isn't a big deal since e-stats aren't exactly portable







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That stinks, I hope you didn't pay too much for it or you can get it sorted.
> 
> How do they compare to other top tier headphones? I imagine the sound leakage isn't a big deal since e-stats aren't exactly portable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've never owned another "Hi-Fi" headphone (the best I've owned before this are the AKG K7xx and Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro), but I have auditioned many including side by side comparisons between the SR-007MK1, SR-009, and a bunch of top tier dynamics/planars (Sennheiser HD 800, Audeze LCD-3F and LCD-X, HiFiMan HE-6 albeit not driven to its full potential as well as the HE-560/HE-500, as well as extended listening of the HE1000 elsewhere).

Stax is just so much more realistic sounding due to the greater transparency inherent to electrostatic design. It's clearer, has far more realistic decay, and is more detailed than most. It's just effortless in delivering exceptional performance with proper layering, separation, and speed in all kinds of music. Imaging is also better than I expected with the SR-007A. I really don't care to listen to non-electrostats anymore. All those other headphones sound like headphones, the SR-007 and SR-009 sound like music.

This is the biggest leap I've made with headphones, so I'm definitely not a believer in diminishing returns at the $500 mark or whatever. My K7xx (the only other headphone I have at present) sounds squished together, anemic, lifeless, digital, and fake in comparison. Oh and it's nice to have actual bass impact for a change. And for a headphone with a bass port, the SR-007A's bass goes lower than every other headphone I've owned. The mid-bass elevation is not offensive at all.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Been using the Glow Amp One v1.3 with my K702/65. Very nice setup.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've never owned another "Hi-Fi" headphone (the best I've owned before this are the AKG K7xx and Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro), but I have auditioned many including side by side comparisons between the SR-007MK1, SR-009, and a bunch of top tier dynamics/planars (Sennheiser HD 800, Audeze LCD-3F and LCD-X, HiFiMan HE-6 albeit not driven to its full potential as well as the HE-560/HE-500, as well as extended listening of the HE1000 elsewhere).
> 
> Stax is just so much more realistic sounding due to the greater transparency inherent to electrostatic design. It's clearer, has far more realistic decay, and is more detailed than most. It's just effortless in delivering exceptional performance with proper layering, separation, and speed in all kinds of music. Imaging is also better than I expected with the SR-007A. I really don't care to listen to non-electrostats anymore. All those other headphones sound like headphones, the SR-007 and SR-009 sound like music.
> 
> This is the biggest leap I've made with headphones, so I'm definitely not a believer in diminishing returns at the $500 mark or whatever. My K7xx (the only other headphone I have at present) sounds squished together, anemic, lifeless, digital, and fake in comparison. Oh and it's nice to have actual bass impact for a change. And for a headphone with a bass port, the SR-007A's bass goes lower than every other headphone I've owned. The mid-bass elevation is not offensive at all.


I think there's always a threshold for diminishing returns, ie. going to the SR-009 from your 007. I may just reconsider e-stats as a possibility for my end of the line headphone setup, I almost never bring my headphones anywhere.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've never owned another "Hi-Fi" headphone (the best I've owned before this are the AKG K7xx and Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro), but I have auditioned many including side by side comparisons between the SR-007MK1, SR-009, and a bunch of top tier dynamics/planars (Sennheiser HD 800, Audeze LCD-3F and LCD-X, HiFiMan HE-6 albeit not driven to its full potential as well as the HE-560/HE-500, as well as extended listening of the HE1000 elsewhere).
> 
> Stax is just so much more realistic sounding due to the greater transparency inherent to electrostatic design. It's clearer, has far more realistic decay, and is more detailed than most. It's just effortless in delivering exceptional performance with proper layering, separation, and speed in all kinds of music. Imaging is also better than I expected with the SR-007A. I really don't care to listen to non-electrostats anymore. All those other headphones sound like headphones, the SR-007 and SR-009 sound like music.
> 
> This is the biggest leap I've made with headphones, so I'm definitely not a believer in diminishing returns at the $500 mark or whatever. My K7xx (the only other headphone I have at present) sounds squished together, anemic, lifeless, digital, and fake in comparison. Oh and it's nice to have actual bass impact for a change. And for a headphone with a bass port, the SR-007A's bass goes lower than every other headphone I've owned. The mid-bass elevation is not offensive at all.


This is pretty much how I remember the SR-007 sounding. You did a really good job of putting it into words







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I think there's always a threshold for diminishing returns, ie. going to the SR-009 from your 007. I may just reconsider e-stats as a possibility for my end of the line headphone setup, I almost never bring my headphones anywhere.


Yeah I do think the SR-007 is my personal threshold of diminishing returns. I just can't imagine headphones being much better than this. I'd like to own an SR-009 for an in-depth side by side comparison, although in initially comparing the SR-007MK1 (which is a bit different than mine) and SR-009 I thought they were close enough in performance for either one to be end game worthy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is pretty much how I remember the SR-007 sounding. You did a really good job of putting it into words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks. The current production SR-007A seems like a good upgrade from the HD 650 to me. Less relaxed and less warm but still non-fatiguing and with a mid range that's just full of life, so very full, and it can always be paired with a warmer sounding amp like a DIY-T2 if that's your thing (not that this amp is easy to acquire).


----------



## bumblebee1980

i'm more interested in the SR-L700 and SR-507 and 407. i'm never spending $2500+ on headphones ever again


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> i'm more interested in the SR-L700 and SR-507 and 407. i'm never spending $2500+ on headphones ever again


You can get the SR-007A for around $1600 brand new, from Japan. You have to wait for the prices to adjust down on Pricejapan since it fluctuates a lot.

I won't even be thinking about other headphones for a while.


----------



## bumblebee1980

this is more in my budget

http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/stax-srs-3170/

maybeeeee this

http://www.hifiheadphones.ca/stax-srs-5100-system/


----------



## boredgunner

It is interesting that these new Stax products (L500, L700, SRM-353X) aren't much more expensive outside of Japan. I'll be getting the 353X from the US.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the SR-007 is the eventual goal for me. Just a matter of having that kinda disposable income







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just can't justify ever spending more than $1K on a singular piece of audio equipment. I just have a seemingly endless amount of other higher priority things that keep popping up.







That said, it doesn't stop me from being jealous haha!


----------



## bumblebee1980

burning candles is my other addiction and it ain't cheap!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh man, candles and incense... If I bought as much as I wanted I'd have no money for food!

As for audio gear, I'm kind of the same. I wouldn't want to spend more than a grand on anything. There's some nice stuff out there but any higher I'd rather build up a down payment towards a mortgage for a house so I can get speakers!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh man, candles and incense... If I bought as much as I wanted I'd have no money for food!
> 
> As for audio gear, I'm kind of the same. I wouldn't want to spend more than a grand on anything. There's some nice stuff out there but any higher I'd rather build up a down payment towards a mortgage for a house so I can get speakers!


addicted to wax


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> addicted to wax


I get my fix through ikea at the moment, their Spa candles are actually quite nice. For a moment there, I thought you were going to go with a different form of "wax"







(vinyl)


----------



## pez

Candles + comfy chair + comfy headphones can make for a good listening session







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For a moment there, I thought you were going to go with a different form of "wax"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (vinyl)


My mind went to a completely different kind of wax... I need to get my mind out of the gutter...

I have to use the Glade electrical thingies, our smoke detectors are kinda over sensitive and don't like candles.


----------



## BradleyW

I came here to talk headphones, only to find bathrooms and sented candles.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I get my fix through ikea at the moment, their Spa candles are actually quite nice. For a moment there, I thought you were going to go with a different form of "wax"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (vinyl)


I buy mostly Yankee Candle and BBW. you mean like concentrates? I'm an audiophile, I burn candles and smoke weed. I guess that means i'm a real life hippy or something


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Candles? HEH

Try propane tanks in a giant bond fire.

That's my secret to getting really good bass response. You just gotta time the tanks right.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Try propane tanks in a giant bond fire.
> 
> That's my secret to getting really good bass response. You just gotta time the tanks right.


Getting the tanks to fall onto the fire and go off properly is difficult, but it really adds to the immersion of 1812 Overture when you get the timing right.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I buy mostly Yankee Candle and BBW. you mean like concentrates? I'm an audiophile, I burn candles and smoke weed. I guess that means i'm a real life hippy or something


I meant wax, black crack, vinyl.... Y'know, those circular things with grooves in them that come in 7, 10, and 12" varieties, and warp into some sort of devil's carousel the first chance they get


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I meant wax, black crack, vinyl.... Y'know, those circular things with grooves in them that come in 7, 10, and 12" varieties, and warp into some sort of devil's carousel the first chance they get


no, not really. my dad is into vinyl.

wow this guy hate the HE-400s


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no, not really. my dad is into vinyl.
> 
> wow this guy hate the HE-400s


So do I

: D

Everything from hifi man that is not the HE-500s does not sound nearly as good as people make them out to be.

The only exception is the HE-1000 which I have had yet to hear.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So do I
> 
> : D
> 
> Everything from hifi man that is not the HE-500s does not sound nearly as good as people make them out to be.
> 
> The only exception is the HE-1000 which I have had yet to hear.


The HE-6 is an incredible headphone that easily bests everything that's not electrostatic or HD 800.


----------



## bumblebee1980

HiFiMAN has quality control issues going back to the wood cracking on the HE-5 so i'm not surprised. I thought the HE-400s was on par with the HD600 but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> The HE-6 is an incredible headphone that easily bests everything that's not electrostatic or HD 800.


Every time I have heard it, it sounds way to thin.

The only time I have heard it sound......somewhat good is when someone lopped off the jack and then wired it directly into a speaker amp.

My headphone amp is also a speaker amp, but no one will let me plug a $1K+ set of headphones into a funky looking amp.

And I have heard it at least 10 different times on 10 different amps. Could all of those amps be schiit (both the company name and an adjective)?

Maybe.

And maybe tomorrow will be different. I am going to yet another head-fi meet, and maybe someone will finally let me use them on my own amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Every time I have heard it, it sounds way to thin.
> 
> The only time I have heard it sound......somewhat good is when someone lopped off the jack and then wired it directly into a speaker amp.
> 
> My headphone amp is also a speaker amp, but no one will let me plug a $1K+ set of headphones into a funky looking amp.
> 
> And I have heard it at least 10 different times on 10 different amps. Could all of those amps be schiit (both the company name and an adjective)?
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> And maybe tomorrow will be different. I am going to yet another head-fi meet, and maybe someone will finally let me use them on my own amp.


Yes, you need to wire them to speaker taps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Every time I have heard it, it sounds way to thin.
> 
> The only time I have heard it sound......somewhat good is when someone lopped off the jack and then wired it directly into a speaker amp.
> 
> My headphone amp is also a speaker amp, but no one will let me plug a $1K+ set of headphones into a funky looking amp.
> 
> And I have heard it at least 10 different times on 10 different amps. Could all of those amps be schiit (both the company name and an adjective)?
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> And maybe tomorrow will be different. I am going to yet another head-fi meet, and maybe someone will finally let me use them on my own amp.


I consider the HE-6 to be less thin sounding than most other non-electrostats. Thinner than Audeze though yes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> no, not really. my dad is into vinyl.
> 
> wow this guy hate the HE-400s


I only went that way because it's more fun to dj with, at least for me. Then again, I've been on DVS for a while now but manipulation is what I'm "used" to. And wow, that is some hating on those headphones.


----------



## bumblebee1980

another HD600 contender





his cat is cute


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I was in the market for a good (or what I'd consider good anyway) close back dynamic can since I already have a good close back ortho-dynamic can in the Alpha Dog. An Audio Technica ATH-A900X LTD was available in the local forums, and from reviews and impressions, I'd figured it'd right for me so I snagged it.....beautiful looking and great sounding can for sure. Sparkly treble that is not at all harsh (heard the regular ATH-A900X'es have higher highs), great mids and vocals, and nice accentuated bass......so liking it!

While I was at it, decided to snag a pair of ESI nEAR06 active monitors/speakers to replace the Focal XS Book, these do sound more accurate when listening to music....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I was in the market for a good (or what I'd consider good anyway) close back dynamic can since I already have a good close back ortho-dynamic can in the Alpha Dog. An Audio Technica ATH-A900X LTD was available in the local forums, and from reviews and impressions, I'd figured it'd right for me so I snagged it.....beautiful looking and great sounding can for sure. Sparkly treble that is not at all harsh (heard the regular ATH-A900X'es have higher highs), great mids and vocals, and nice accentuated bass......so liking it!


Nice! After owning the regular A900X (which is now replaced by the A900Z) I always wanted to try the limited edition one. The regular one certainly does not have accentuated bass. It is somewhat bright, but not harsh either. The A900X made me a fan of Audio Technica. I plan to get the W1000Z or a successor for a somewhat (but not really) portable setup in the future.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd gotten the AD700X as my first Audio Technica can, and while I liked its airiness, I found its severe lack of bass somewhat off putting. The ATH-AD2000 sort of made me a believer of AT cans because it has great treble extension, wonderful mids (awesome vocals) and surprisingly good bass....NOT the in your face type of bass, but tight and controlled bass. I was so enthused, I'd gotten the ATH-W5000 and man, that was a huge mistake for me, I simply didn't like the sound. So many in the local forum were hyping AT woodies that I was sure I'd love it, exact opposite actually. I was really disappointed.....

The A900X LTD I'd just gotten has restored my faith in AT cans again, it looks great with the matt gold lettering and shiny gold accent on it.....lovely! BTW, to me, the bass sounded accentuated, but it may not to you. It's not an overwhelming kind of bass, just sounded North of neutral.....certainly made the A900X LTD way more enjoyable.

Edit - My bad, I'd been switching between my nEAR06 speakers and the A900X LTD, using foobar2k and had left the equalizer enabled (for the speakers which were too neutral with EQ flat). I've reset the EQ to flat and listening to the A900X LTD and bass is present, but not in the quantity as previously stated. It is tight and controlled, not at all boomy, which is basically the kind of bass I like. The bass is still good, but definitely not on the same level as my Grado GS1000i.....better PRaT I believe. Mids isn't forward, but neither is it recessed (if it is, it's mildly recessed) with very good vocal, Amanda McBroom sounds sgreat.....treble does have a sparkle to it, but I don't find it in the least bit harsh. Still, the ~164USD I'd paid for it is well worth every penny.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I really love turning on shuffle for my entire music library, putting my LCD-2 or TH-X00 and get taken for a ride.









So far I have listened to:

- Nero: Guilt
- Green Day: Knowledge
- Chopin: Berceuse, Op. 57
- Enya: River
- 2Pac: My Closest Roaddoggz
- Enya: Watermark
- Alicia Keys: Through It All


----------



## bumblebee1980

I don't think Audio Technica headphones are for me.



Audio Technica portable headphones are okay but everything else? I couldn't even like the M50


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I don't think Audio Technica headphones are for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Audio Technica portable headphones are okay but everything else? I couldn't even like the M50


Which ones have you tried? I dislike the M50 and M50X, actually I like the M40X more than both of those. But this lineup is completely different than the "Art Monitor" lineup (A500/A700/A900/A1000/A2000 and the X and Z versions). Then there's the "Air" lineup I guess it's called, the AD ones, which are the open back versions of the Art Monitor headphones. Then there's their wooden lineup which includes their flagship models (W1000X/W1000Z/W3000ANV/W5000, W1000Z is their current flagship). Can't forget the R70x and M70x which are geared toward studio monitoring.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Which ones have you tried? I dislike the M50 and M50X, actually I like the M40X more than both of those. But this lineup is completely different than the "Art Monitor" lineup (A500/A700/A900/A1000/A2000 and the X and Z versions). Then there's the "Air" lineup I guess it's called, the AD ones, which are the open back versions of the Art Monitor headphones. Then there's their wooden lineup which includes their flagship models (W1000X/W1000Z/W3000ANV/W5000, W1000Z is their current flagship). Can't forget the R70x and M70x which are geared toward studio monitoring.


not that many... A700, nearly the entire AD line, M50, ES and the W1000X.

W3000ANV would be nice to listen to. I just don't think Audio Technica headphones are for me :/

KUBOTEN! hehe if I had my own Youtube channel I would greet people in every video like konnichiwa *****es! I am lady bee and welcome to this glorious unboxing of the Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV Limited edition


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> not that many... A700, nearly the entire AD line, M50, ES and the W1000X.
> 
> W3000ANV would be nice to listen to. I just don't think Audio Technica headphones are for me :/
> 
> KUBOTEN! hehe if I had my own Youtube channel I would greet people in every video like konnichiwa *****es! I am lady bee and welcome to this glorious unboxing of the Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV Limited edition


Have you tried the higher end 'AD' series like the AD1000X/AD2000X/AD2000? Like I'd said, wasn't at all impress by the AD700X, but I understand the AD1000X (and above) are totally different beasts. The AD2000 is very detailed sounding with nice, tight bass....but it's vocals that the AD2000 really shines. One thing about the AD2000 I have, its highs can be somewhat off putting to others. To me, the sparkly treble almost reaches the point where it's irritate me, then it tapers or rolls off.

Someone in my neck of the woods is selling an ATH-W3000ANV for about 1200USD, not gonna bite after my experience with the ATH-W5000......too much money involved in case it turns out I don't like it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Audio-Technica is funny because their $100-300 offerings are usually a great value but their expensive products are overpriced for the sound they provide.

I'm speaking from experience as an ex-W3000ANV owner (I've also owned the A2000X, W1000X, A900X, ES7s and a few other models).


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

im looking to buy some wireless headphones for work...any recommendations?? im interested in the v-moda crossfade wireless from what i see they are pretty great. not sure if theres anything else out there....

no beats please


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> im looking to buy some wireless headphones for work...any recommendations?? im interested in the v-moda crossfade wireless from what i see they are pretty great. not sure if theres anything else out there....
> 
> no beats please


Hi! We would be glad to help you find the best headphones for your needs. As far as your last statement goes, I can promise you that you will never hear that from our lips.







I do have some questions however:

- What is your budget?
- What will you be using them for? Gaming, music, ect
- Where are you located... more specifically, where do you buy your audio stuff from?
- If you are using them for listening, what kind of music do you listen to?
- Since you say that it is for work, will sound isolation matter?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In other news, my shower is finally finished! Maybe 3-4 years down the road, I MIGHT splurge for a frame-less glass door, but other more practical projects await (tree trimming, tasty food, desk repairs, more tasty food...) to be completed.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Have you tried the higher end 'AD' series like the AD1000X/AD2000X/AD2000? Like I'd said, wasn't at all impress by the AD700X, but I understand the AD1000X (and above) are totally different beasts. The AD2000 is very detailed sounding with nice, tight bass....but it's vocals that the AD2000 really shines. One thing about the AD2000 I have, its highs can be somewhat off putting to others. To me, the sparkly treble almost reaches the point where it's irritate me, then it tapers or rolls off.
> 
> Someone in my neck of the woods is selling an ATH-W3000ANV for about 1200USD, not gonna bite after my experience with the ATH-W5000......too much money involved in case it turns out I don't like it.


yes. i'm going to stick with my HD600 and LCD3


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> yes. i'm going to stick with my HD600 and LCD3


Not trying to shove AT cans at ya, not my intention at all. I have a good variety of cans that I've kept and each has its merits.....be it dynamic or orthodynamic. On my part, I had the LCD2.2 and didn't quite like its sig sound, struck me as a tad dark and it was rather heavy. Sold off my HD700 as well because it was simply too dark, though the HD800 and IE800 are keepers for me.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hi! We would be glad to help you find the best headphones for your needs. As far as your last statement goes, I can promise you that you will never hear that from our lips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have some questions however:
> 
> - What is your budget?
> - What will you be using them for? Gaming, music, ect
> - Where are you located... more specifically, where do you buy your audio stuff from?
> - If you are using them for listening, what kind of music do you listen to?
> - Since you say that it is for work, will sound isolation matter?


helo there!!
not sure about budget, since im not fully sure whats avaliable for wireless. maybe $300.00 ish
music only
im in Colorado
trance mostly, rap/hiphop from the 90's
isolation isint a HUGE concern
nothing in ear.......cans only please LOL


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Took a little time off from audio purchases to snag a pair of used Asus GTX Titan for about 533USD....I simply couldn't resist it given the price. Plus the seller's some Asus ROG fanboy, like me, which explains the custom paint job......yeah, I know it's so OT. Sorry about that, but I'm stoked!


Yes, I'd seen the dust on my PSU, and I've since cleaned it up.....too lazy to snap another pic.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Not trying to shove AT cans at ya, not my intention at all. I have a good variety of cans that I've kept and each has its merits.....be it dynamic or orthodynamic. On my part, I had the LCD2.2 and didn't quite like its sig sound, struck me as a tad dark and it was rather heavy. Sold off my HD700 as well because it was simply too dark, though the HD800 and IE800 are keepers for me.


Sennheiser HD800 is a fantastic headphone but it's not for me. I think the HD6XX are the best headphones Sennheiser make period







I love my LCD3 but I definitely have to put up with some crap.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The more I use them the more I just downright love my HD600's. Then again, I was looking for that middle ground between my K712's and the M50X's and I've definitely found it so woohoo.

Boosting in an Eagle has a bit more oompf to it now (and I can enjoy the game now too, after having sold my Viper that just felt too sluggish in the agility department)


----------



## BradleyW

I very much like the clarity and sound stage of the HD 598, and the looks are the best from any headphones I've ever seen so far.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I very much like the clarity and sound stage of the HD 598, and the looks are the best from any headphones I've ever seen so far.


please get down to a shop and give the HD6XX a listen









both of those headphones do everything better than the HD598 and you're so closeeeeeeeeee

those poor people stuck with HD558/HD598 #firstworldproblems lol


----------



## pez

I agree. It's a solid headphone for the price, but if you can find the HD6XX at the $250-350 price range, I don't see a reason not to do it







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> please get down to a shop and give the HD6XX a listen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of those headphones do everything better than the HD598 and you're so closeeeeeeeeee
> 
> those poor people stuck with HD558/HD598 #firstworldproblems lol


I have to agree with this! I had the 518 (which is basically the 558 with a tad bit more bass) and was happy with it and then I heard the HD600!

Wow what a difference in clarity and refinement (plus soundstage and instrument separation is way better)! I was listening to it with an AlgoRhythm Theorem 720 DAC and Duet Combo and was blown away!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have to agree with this! I had the 518 (which is basically the 558 with a tad bit more bass) and was happy with it and then I heard the HD600!
> 
> Wow what a difference in clarity and refinement (plus soundstage and instrument separation is way better)! I was listening to it with an AlgoRhythm Theorem 720 DAC and Duet Combo and was blown away!


exactly. it's on another level so @BradleyW get your ass down to the shop and don't come back empty handed


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I very much like the clarity and sound stage of the HD 598, and the looks are the best from any headphones I've ever seen so far.


Best looks?


Spoiler: Nah


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## boredgunner

I seen dat already

Looks too plasticy for me, I'm attracted to sleek metal designs or wood.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Squeeker The Cat*
> 
> helo there!!
> not sure about budget, since im not fully sure whats avaliable for wireless. maybe $300.00 ish
> music only
> im in Colorado
> trance mostly, rap/hiphop from the 90's
> isolation isint a HUGE concern
> nothing in ear.......cans only please LOL


Hmm.. when you say wireless, do you mean Bluetooth to phone or just any sort wireless transmission?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I seen dat already
> 
> Looks too plasticy for me, I'm attracted to sleek metal designs or wood.


You know, back when I'd gotten my first 'serious' can, the HD555, I thought it was the best looking can I'd seen. Fast forward to quite recently, I agree with you that despite it still looking good, it can't mask the fact that it's so 'plasticy' to me now. The HD598 SE in black looks good as well, but still so 'plasticy'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm.. when you say wireless, do you mean Bluetooth to phone or just any sort wireless transmission?


I believe a vast majority of wireless cans are BT since they can pair with mobile phones. I was gonna jump in and say Sennheiser Momentum BT but checked the price, it IS pretty expensive! My friend had gotten one and I gave it a listen, punchy bass (not over the top), mildly recessed mids with good treble energy....I'd only listened for a few minutes but IF I were to want a BT can, it'd be the one I'd get.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

There is also the AKG K845 which is based off the K545 which I really liked, until the TH-X00 came along.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> You know, back when I'd gotten my first 'serious' can, the HD555, I thought it was the best looking can I'd seen. Fast forward to quite recently, I agree with you that despite it still looking good, it can't mask the fact that it's so 'plasticy' to me now. The HD598 SE in black looks good as well, but still so 'plasticy'.


Yeah I love the look of expensive looking headphones. I think the new Orpheus is my favorite looking open back (that or the SR-009, followed by SR-007), while the Sony MDR-R10 is my favorite looking closed back.

I have to say, it was easy for me to complain about several aspects of the ATH-A900X, Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro, and AKG K7xx. But the SR-007? I'm struggling!


----------



## bumblebee1980

I think metal and wood are overrated. the parts just cost more to replace and weigh the headphone down.

from now on we are going to intimidate people into upgrading. Grandpa Stax make you an offer you can't refuse!!!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Stax has never been more affordable.

Not just the SR-007A/SRM-353X, either. The very respectable SRS-2170 can be had for under $500. The pairing is quite competitive against HD 6X0 setups (in being perhaps sonically superior but aesthetically inferior).


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Stax has never been more affordable.
> 
> Not just the SR-007A/SRM-353X, either. The very respectable SRS-2170 can be had for under $500. The pairing is quite competitive against HD 6X0 setups (in being perhaps sonically superior but aesthetically inferior).


As much as I'd like to go into the electrostatic world, I'd like to get the most out of this nice $400 (I built the kit, apparently it's $750 if bought pre-assembled







) parafeed tube amp of mine before moving up.

That and I'm pretty happy with these Q701s. I just need something with more low end wubs for my occasional EDM moods and I'll probably be satisfied.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> As much as I'd like to go into the electrostatic world, I'd like to get the most out of this nice $400 (I built the kit, apparently it's $750 if bought pre-assembled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) parafeed tube amp of mine before moving up.
> 
> That and I'm pretty happy with these Q701s. I just need something with more low end wubs for my occasional EDM moods and I'll probably be satisfied.


TH-X00 is what you need.


----------



## BradleyW

Would I get a drop in audio quality if I use this on my Senn 598's?
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010FTO1LO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Thank you.


----------



## Trito

Hello guys,
So after an all-nigher in Uni library I somehow lost my headphones and now I'm looking for a new ones.
Had Steelseries Siberia V2, now what you think about gaming headsets









Question is what do you think about Audio-Technica M30X and how well would entry level studio headphones work for gaming. Competitive CS:GO and H1Z1 mainly.
I really don't want to go with another headset and would rather choose decent pair of cans + separate mic. Any other recommendations for around 50gbp?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Would I get a drop in audio quality if I use this on my Senn 598's?
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B010FTO1LO?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Thank you.


You shouldn't see a degradation in audio quality at all. Assuming it's a Sennheiser extensions/adapter and not a Chinese knockoff. Anything that's not some shoddily made product should be good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trito*
> 
> Hello guys,
> So after an all-nigher in Uni library I somehow lost my headphones and now I'm looking for a new ones.
> Had Steelseries Siberia V2, now what you think about gaming headsets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is what do you think about Audio-Technica M30X and how well would entry level studio headphones work for gaming. Competitive CS:GO and H1Z1 mainly.
> I really don't want to go with another headset and would rather choose decent pair of cans + separate mic. Any other recommendations for around 50gbp?


Generally I recommend headphones + separate mic, but your budget fits around what the HyperX Cloud Core goes for. It's a good headphone to boot, and is a very decent gaming headset as well. Mic is detachable so you don't have to look silly while walking around campus or sitting in your library. It's such a decent headphone at that price, I have a hard time not recommending it.

Also, it's probably much sturdier than the SS headset you had.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Generally I recommend headphones + separate mic, but your budget fits around what the HyperX Cloud Core goes for. It's a good headphone to boot, and is a very decent gaming headset as well. Mic is detachable so you don't have to look silly while walking around campus or sitting in your library. It's such a decent headphone at that price, I have a hard time not recommending it.
> 
> Also, it's probably much sturdier than the SS headset you had.


Yes and avoid the ATH-M lineup for gaming, they have no sound stage. I've heard great things about one of the Superlux headphones, I think the HD 681 Evo. @caenlen extensively tested many headphones for gaming including the Sennheiser HD 598, the Superlux (if I got the model right), HiFiMan HE-400S, Philips Fidelio X2, Audio Technica ATH-AD700 I think, and the Superlux held its own in his opinion.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> TH-X00 is what you need.


That'd be ideal, but getting my finances to line up with the random drops could be a challenge.


----------



## Cyb3r

blze001 personally i use a Senheiser HD280pro while they're not as great as the more expensive ones for entry they're some off the better ones i've had.

I used to have the senheiser HD215's which sadly broke in 2 after 10y off use only thing i've ever needed to replace on those was the cord


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyb3r*
> 
> blze001 personally i use a Senheiser HD280pro while they're not as great as the more expensive ones for entry they're some off the better ones i've had.
> 
> I used to have the senheiser HD215's which sadly broke in 2 after 10y off use only thing i've ever needed to replace on those was the cord


I have options, yeah. I'm looking at some SZ1000s. Since I'd only be breaking them out for bass-heavy songs, a headphone that is essentially subwoofers with a headband is just fine.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Aune X1S on Massdrop

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aune-x1s-32bit-384-dsd128-mini-dac?mode=guest_open


----------



## freitz

Question for the group.

I picked up a pair of Audeze EL-8 close back and the Deckard Amp/DAC.

Excellent sound, only need low gain and at 10 o clock sound is perfect.

However when I put on High gain I get RF interference from what looks to be my Asus AC5300 Router. I moved the router as far away as I could since everything is wired between my PC, Work PC, MAC, and NAS Server. I still hear it, now much fainter then before. So I bought some Ferrite Beads and a shielded power cable for the Deckard (I am using Audioquest USB shielded Cable as well). Installed the Ferrite Beads on the router power cable and plugged in the shielded power cable. No difference.

Has anyone run into this before.

Also one thing to note whenever my cell phone is around my headphone cables I also get interference.

thanks for the help.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes and avoid the ATH-M lineup for gaming, they have no sound stage.


Ill second this. Hubby went from "ehhh sure you can borrow the headphones I stole from you" with the M50X's to "I won't even let you pry them from my cold dead hands" with the HD600's, and soundstage and overall immersion were two of the biggest things he mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Aune X1S on Massdrop
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aune-x1s-32bit-384-dsd128-mini-dac?mode=guest_open


Oh my, it's so cute... If only it wasn't a ships a month later kind of deal... But I suspect an o2+odac would handle the HD600's I have better anyways.


----------



## bumblebee1980

just a reminder the Sennheiser HD600 are $250 with gift card

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0199APD94?keywords=HD600&qid=1454609029&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That isn't too bad.... If you don't own a pair already. Nice deal.


----------



## bumblebee1980

people should be jumping for joy how good they are at $250


----------



## friend'scatdied

Back in my day, even the HD 650s were <$180 brand new.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD600/650 pricing really inflated for a while. I remember when they were $400-450 at one time.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Back in my day, even the HD 650s were <$180 brand new.


True, but you chase a much bigger, sexier kind of fish headphone nowadays.


----------



## freitz

Anyone run into Interference during High Gain with their head phones?


----------



## boredgunner

The SR-007A has me rethinking my stance on burn in. I always thought most of the effects (but not all) were psychological. I noticed the dynamic headphones I owned "change" noticeably over time (never owned a planar), always for the better and it was most noticeable in bass (I've perceived bass as going from somewhat flabby and weak to more tight and full). But the SR-007A shows no sign of such a thing. It sounded almost perfect out of the box and the same today. Likewise it seems to charge really quickly, and doesn't change much sonically after initially plugging it into the amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Anyone run into Interference during High Gain with their head phones?


This is a very system dependent question.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Finally scooped up a Schiit Gungnir Multibit. Difference from the Peachtree does not appear to be subtle (to the extent that it didn't even seem like a clear improvement).

You guys need Schiit MBs in your systems.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Finally scooped up a Schiit Gungnir Multibit. Difference from the Peachtree does not appear to be subtle (to the extent that it didn't even seem like a clear improvement).
> 
> You guys need Schiit MBs in your systems.


Wait until you can hear a Yggdrasil, its life changing


----------



## friend'scatdied

I have, although never in the comfort of my own home. The Yggdrasil's pretty good but my buddy (who's had extensive experience with both) deliberately recommended the Gumby for my system.

Interestingly at a Bay Area meet-up a few months ago the Gumby was generally preferred by the participants.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I have, although never in the comfort of my own home. The Yggdrasil's pretty good but my buddy (who's had extensive experience with both) deliberately recommended the Gumby for my system.
> 
> Interestingly at a Bay Area meet-up a few months ago the Gumby was generally preferred by the participants.


The one down at Alum Rock? Probably saw you there then


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maeveth*
> 
> The one down at Alum Rock? Probably saw you there then


Nah I mean the mini-meet from last year -- wasn't there but read the results on HC.

I've heard the Yggdrasil at the Massdrop and recent Alum Rock meets though. I do plan on picking one up when the black finish is available again.


----------



## maeveth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nah I mean the mini-meet from last year -- wasn't there but read the results on HC.
> 
> I've heard the Yggdrasil at the Massdrop and recent Alum Rock meets though. I do plan on picking one up when the black finish is available again.


Ah no not that meet, the Alum rock was one was in the Library.

Yeah it looks nice with the black finish, can't argue with that.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

They really should just make it a standard finish they offer...


----------



## boredgunner

The Bel Canto Dac 3 will last me until I can afford an Ayre Acoustics QB-9 or Auralic Vega in the distant future.


----------



## Squeeker The Cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hmm.. when you say wireless, do you mean Bluetooth to phone or just any sort wireless transmission?


bluetooth sorry that should have been in the original post


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Bel Canto Dac 3 will last me until I can afford an Ayre Acoustics QB-9 or Auralic Vega in the distant future.


But why when Gumby can be had for around the same $$$($)?

You should do an in-home shoot-out between the BCD3 and Gumby and return/sell the loser. No point in keeping something that isn't a definitive winner (for the individual) at any given budget. There's a Gumby for sale in SBAF for ~$1000.

Picking up some Mogami XLRs soon. I've actually been running single-ended up until now since my Peachtree doesn't have balanced-outs.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> But why when Gumby can be had for around the same $$$($)?
> 
> You should do an in-home shoot-out between the BCD3 and Gumby and return/sell the loser. No point in keeping something that isn't a definitive winner (for the individual) at any given budget. There's a Gumby for sale in SBAF for ~$1000.
> 
> Picking up some Mogami XLRs soon. I've actually been running single-ended up until now since my Peachtree doesn't have balanced-outs.


Actually both of the ones I mentioned cost considerably more than the Yggdrasil. I'd expect them to sound considerably better too.









A new DAC is now the last priority of my system though. I'll get a TOTL amp before I get a new DAC.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Actually both of the ones I mentioned cost considerably more than the Yggdrasil. I'd expect them to sound considerably better too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new DAC is now the last priority of my system though. I'll get a TOTL amp before I get a new DAC.


Cost != quality though. There are more than a handful of folks across HF, SBAF, and HC that have selected the Yggdrasil _despite being able to afford DACs several times its cost._ Just because we're willing to pay $20k for a DAC doesn't mean we have to.

I think you might change your mind re: the DAC not being a priority once you get to hear a Schiit Multibit with what you have currently side-by-side. It's a little bonkers.

I regret not making the change sooner.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Cost != quality though. There are more than a handful of folks across HF, SBAF, and HC that have selected the Yggdrasil _despite being able to afford DACs several times its cost._ Just because we're willing to pay $20k for a DAC doesn't mean we have to.
> 
> I think you might change your mind re: the DAC not being a priority once you get to hear a Schiit Multibit with what you have currently side-by-side. It's a little bonkers.
> 
> I regret not making the change sooner.


I know cost isn't quality, the two DACs I mentioned (especially the QB-9) are said to be some of the best around. I've listened to systems with each of those. Too bad the QB-9 only has a single USB input, that might be a deal breaker. The Vega is probably the better sonic match for the SR-007.

I'd love to go about obtaining a Gungnir Multibit or Yggdrasil for comparison with mine. Other DACs too. I need to find some kind of loaner program. Although I expect an amp upgrade to be more significant for me right now.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I know cost isn't quality, the two DACs I mentioned (especially the QB-9) are said to be some of the best around. I've listened to systems with each of those. Too bad the QB-9 only has a single USB input, that might be a deal breaker. The Vega is probably the better sonic match for the SR-007.
> 
> I'd love to go about obtaining a Gungnir Multibit or Yggdrasil for comparison with mine. Other DACs too. I need to find some kind of loaner program. Although I expect an amp upgrade to be more significant for me right now.


I think there's a loaner program or two going on in SBAF at any given point in time. I believe the Gungnir Multibit and Bifrost Multibit were/are both up for trial.

If not, the DACs are hot Schiit so you could easily flip a second-hand one around at minimal loss (especially the one going for $1000 right now; you could even make a buck or two selling that one).

Based on what I remember of my impressions of the BCD3 (ages ago since it's a super-old DAC), I think even the Bifrost Multibit might positively surprise you.

I actually think the Yggdrasil would be the best match for the SR-007.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think there's a loaner program or two going on in SBAF at any given point in time. I believe the Gungnir Multibit and Bifrost Multibit were/are both up for trial.
> 
> If not, the DACs are hot Schiit so you could easily flip a second-hand one around at minimal loss (especially the one going for $1000 right now; you could even make a buck or two selling that one).
> 
> Based on what I remember of my impressions of the BCD3 (ages ago since it's a super-old DAC), I think even the Bifrost Multibit might positively surprise you.
> 
> I actually think the Yggdrasil would be the best match for the SR-007.


The Yggdrasil on paper is a good sonic match for the SR-007 for sure. The Auralic Vega is described similarly. The Bifrost Multibit doesn't get the same kind of praise as the Gungnir Multibit and Yggdrasil. I saw a thread on Head-Fi in which several people compared the Parasound ZDac v.2 favorably to it, and I've seen a lot of people express disappointment for the Bifrost Multibit and the other new Bifrost.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Yggdrasil on paper is a good sonic match for the SR-007 for sure. The Auralic Vega is described similarly. The Bifrost Multibit doesn't get the same kind of praise as the Gungnir Multibit and Yggdrasil. I saw a thread on Head-Fi in which several people compared the Parasound ZDac v.2 favorably to it, and I've seen a lot of people express disappointment for the Bifrost Multibit and the other new Bifrost.


Yeah, I probably wouldn't recommend the Bifrost MB -- I just don't have a very positive remembrance of the BCD3.









Why not buy that cheap Gungnir and sell the loser?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, I probably wouldn't recommend the Bifrost MB -- I just don't have a very positive remembrance of the BCD3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not buy that cheap Gungnir and sell the loser?


I'm going to make an account there tonight. Guess we'll see what comes of that. Seems like a pretty cool place though.


----------



## Blze001

I might be getting a Modi 2 to sit between my CD player and Torpedo. So... yay poor people audio?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm going to make an account there tonight. Guess we'll see what comes of that. Seems like a pretty cool place though.


Did you purchase that Gungnir yet?

Nothing wrong with the Modi 2 if it fits best within one's means, but I think the Schiit Gungnir Multibit and above need to be experienced. It's the closest we might get to the vintage R2R sound (e.g. PCM63) in modern times. Moffat is a wizard.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Modi 2 if it fits best within one's means, but I think the Schiit Gungnir Multibit and above need to be experienced. It's the closest we might get to the vintage R2R sound (e.g. PCM63) in modern times. Moffat is a wizard.


Yeah, I'm likely going to be quite a bit older before I have the type of paycheck that'll let me get into the $1000 for a DAC world. The developer world isn't the most lucrative when you have to pay to live in DC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Wait, you are in DC?

Were you at the recent head-fi meet?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoooo, Monday can't come soon enough, I want my new dac and amp in a black box of sexyness!


----------



## pez

Oh nice. What did you end up ordering?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wait, you are in DC?
> 
> Were you at the recent head-fi meet?


I happened to be out of town at the time, hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## spyshagg

Hey guys don't kill me but I got yesterday the Asus strix DSP 7.1 GAMING surround headset just for giggles and to return them later...

But I wont return them, because they actually sound amazing top to bottom







. Who knew.

just checked: 60mm drivers on them


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh nice. What did you end up ordering?


Wound up ordering two of the jds labs o2+odac Rev.B from Headphone Bar in Vancouver. Naturally they were shipped by moose and cart (aka CanadaPost regular, which is known for being slow), but tracking states I'll have them on Monday. Ordered two as hubby needs one as well, and I'll even have a new desk to put it all on (well, when I've finished putting it all together, still have two Alex drawer units to assemble). I'm definitely curious as to what it will bring to the table, but I'll be more than happy if all I get out of the deal is an amp that can drive my headphones decently while providing me with a nice volume knob I can use ^_^

Oh, and eventually (but probably at least a few months away) I'm going to pick up a pair of rha t20's as well, since the design looks fairly sound and with how they're built my usual complaints of "arrrrgh, the darn things are digging into my ears" shouldn't be a concern due to how they're designed (aka no jarring or sharp edges).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Hey guys don't kill me but I got yesterday the Asus strix DSP 7.1 GAMING surround headset just for giggles and to return them later...
> 
> But I wont return them, because they *actually sound amazing top to bottom*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Who knew.
> 
> just checked: 60mm drivers on them


Coming in late so I apologize if this has been answered. Is this statement made with the headset being compared to a specific headphones or just a general statement. How we often think about a headphones is often decided by our first impressions. That said, not all headsets are terrible. Some are decent to good sounding, especially when they are based off actual headphones. That said, generally speaking, most headsets sound better than stock earbuds from most DAP's so there is also that. Regardless, as long as you are happy, that is all that matters.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Coming in late so I apologize if this has been answered. Is this statement made with the headset being compared to a specific headphones or just a general statement. How we often think about a headphones is often decided by our first impressions. That said, not all headsets are terrible. Some are decent to good sounding, especially when they are based off actual headphones. That said, generally speaking, most headsets sound better than stock earbuds from most DAP's so there is also that. Regardless, as long as you are happy, that is all that matters.


Absolutely









Haven't tried 400$ cans myself, so it may be worse than every popular h7 in this topic.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I saw this picture on Head-Fi in the HD600 thread. Sennheiser really does like their boxes


----------



## boredgunner

Those look nice. What material are their boxes made of on the outside? That's actually the first time I've seen HD 800 packaging. Nice to know my SR-007A's packaging is a class above.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Those look nice. What material are their boxes made of on the outside? That's actually the first time I've seen HD 800 packaging. Nice to know my SR-007A's packaging is a class above.


it's a thick cardboard with a metal hinge. the boxes are stronger than they look.

have you not seen this video?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> it's a thick cardboard with a metal hinge. the boxes are stronger than they look.
> 
> have you not seen this video?


Nope. Top comment was pretty funny though. The packaging looks pretty nice, although I think for the price it should be a nice aluminum or wooden case.


----------



## bumblebee1980

the boxes store the headphones just fine. if you want something for travel that's another story.

not that I disagree with you but headphones these days are lucky to come with a cheap pleather pouch or zip up case made out of some recycled material


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> the boxes store the headphones just fine. if you want something for travel that's another story.
> 
> not that I disagree with you but headphones these days are lucky to come with a cheap pleather pouch or zip up case made out of some recycled material


I'd rather the headphones were just shipped in something that will keep them safe, and the box be a separate purchase. Then you aren't forced to pay for a fancy box you might not care about.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> I'd rather the headphones were just shipped in something that will keep them safe, and the box be a separate purchase. Then you aren't forced to pay for a fancy box you might not care about.


Things like nice packaging or luxury accessories are expected when purchasing world class headphones. It's kind of like when you go to a luxury car dealership or purchase a luxury car, you expect benefits and amenities to go along with it, such as complimentary food and drinks from the dealership coffee shop and a free car wash when you visit.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Things like nice packaging or luxury accessories are expected when purchasing world class headphones. It's kind of like when you go to a luxury car dealership or purchase a luxury car, you expect benefits and amenities to go along with it, such as complimentary food and drinks from the dealership coffee shop and a free car wash when you visit.


Yeah, but you're buying a $80,000+ car, and getting maybe $20 of food and a $10 car wash







. If we translate that to even a nice pair of headphones, they would be throwing in a couple "jolly ranchers", not a fancy case. You're paying for the case, it's not something that's just coming for free.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Yeah, but you're buying a $80,000+ car, and getting maybe $20 of food and a $10 car wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If we translate that to even a nice pair of headphones, they would be throwing in a couple "jolly ranchers", not a fancy case. You're paying for the case, it's not something that's just coming for free.


I am sure that with the insane profit margin for high end headphones, the case is worth about as much as a jolly rancher to them.







The TH-X00 shows how much pricing they can shave off and still make a profit and that's based on a debatable upper mid range headphones in the TH-600. This is just my opinion ofc. While I don't need nice packaging and such, it's always still a nice touch. It's like my Swans M200 MKIII. They came in nice packaging, excessive foam padding, speakers individually bagged in cloth bags, AND a pair of white gloves to not get fingerprints on them when removing them from the bag and setting them up.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Oppo's PM-1 packaging is absolutely magnificent.

After the balanced cables, I'm finally in the process of making some finishing touches to my system:
1. power conditioner/regenerator (considering going with something targeted towards pro audio)
2. balanced integrated amp (to replace iNova, mostly for my speakers)

Besides that I'm basically done. I've been to a good number of meets and the best setup I've heard is in my home.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am sure that with the insane profit margin for high end headphones, the case is worth about as much as a jolly rancher to them.


That's how I see it. I do wonder what the profit margins are for the HD 800, Audeze LCD lineup, and Stax SR-007 and SR-009, but I'm sure they're more than enough for such luxuries.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Oppo's PM-1 packaging is absolutely magnificent.
> 
> After the balanced cables, I'm finally in the process of making some finishing touches to my system:
> 1. power conditioner/regenerator (considering going with something targeted towards pro audio)
> 2. balanced integrated amp (to replace iNova, mostly for my speakers)
> 
> Besides that I'm basically done. *I've been to a good number of meets and the best setup I've heard is in my home.*


I look forward to the day I can say the same. Won't be for a while though but honestly I'm nearly content as it is. I do wonder how pro audio type power regenerators affect the system. Some people say they can't live without it, others doubt the usefulness. Such things go for around $2k though so I'll probably never bother with one.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

When I paid the $499 for my HD 600's, the case was a nice added touch, even if it wasn't the highest end of them all. Sure beat the packaging my AKG K712's came in, woohoooo for pressed cardboard. My Senn's had nicer ear pads too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The way I choose to look at it is this; instead of thinking I am getting charged X more dollars for Y more small luxuries, they are sacrificing X dollars of their profit to provide me Y small luxuries to make me a happier or at least more grateful customers. Short of being each company's confidant, who can say which perspective is correct? I can say that mine does make me feel happier, even if it ultimately is a lie. Meanwhile, I will travel with my LCD-2's in their re-branded Pelican case with peace of mind. Transporting my amp and DAC on the other hand... I may need to sell them off for the Grace M9xx...


----------



## pez

The Q701s packaging was pretty abysmal for the supposed MSRP (and even going price). However, I don't care one bit about transporting them until I move again. The HD650 box isn't the best, but it's very suitable for storage or even transporting them. The best packaging I've gotten on a headphone recently? Urbeats, Beats Solo2 and Studio 2.0s.

So my opinion is such that I'd rather poor my money into the sound and overall quality of the headphone than a box. I just want the packaging to be sufficient to get them safe to me.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The way I choose to look at it is this; instead of thinking I am getting charged X more dollars for Y more small luxuries, they are sacrificing X dollars of their profit to provide me Y small luxuries to make me a happier or at least more grateful customers. Short of being each company's confidant, who can say which perspective is correct? I can say that mine does make me feel happier, even if it ultimately is a lie. Meanwhile, I will travel with my LCD-2's in their re-branded Pelican case with peace of mind. Transporting my amp and DAC on the other hand... I may need to sell them off for the Grace M9xx...


any device with a knob that big gets a














selling out quick too

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp?mode=guest_open


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah a part of me is make no gambling noises because a bunch of nice combination items go up on MassDrop in the 48 hours after I've paid for my o2+odac... Oh well, I'll have my gear on Monday, whereas I would have had to wait a month or more for some of these sexy shinies from MassDrop.

That is a lovely looking big knob though.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah a part of me is make no gambling noises because a bunch of nice combination items go up on MassDrop in the 48 hours after I've paid for my o2+odac... Oh well, I'll have my gear on Monday, whereas I would have had to wait a month or more for some of these sexy shinies from MassDrop.
> 
> That is a lovely looking big knob though.


a month is nothing. a month is like getting out of bed. I waited over a year for my Geek Pulse X









my Mytek D/A converter has a similar menu system with filters... I would love to get my hands on the Grace Designs M9XX!

let us know what you think about the O2 driving the HD600. I have heard mixed reports.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> any device with a knob that big gets a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selling out quick too
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp?mode=guest_open


I love how portable it is too. The question is how the LCD-2's sound with them.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love how portable it is too. The question is how the LCD-2's sound with them.


did you check out the Grace Designs M9XX thread on Head-Fi or SBAF? i'm sure a couple backers have Audeze headphones. I love the design


----------



## bumblebee1980

poor man's Grace Design M9XX























http://www.amazon.com/Micca-OriGen-High-Resolution-Preamplifier/dp/B00V7K5UJI


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> did you check out the Grace Designs M9XX thread on Head-Fi or SBAF? i'm sure a couple backers have Audeze headphones. I love the design


I will probably eventually stop and take a look. The hard part is trying to find someone who has heard both the M9xx AND the Soloist with a pre-F LCD-2...


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love how portable it is too. The question is how the LCD-2's sound with them.


for your LCD-2's I'd recommend the Deckard from Audeze. Just got to use with my el-8's closed back looks and sounds great.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> a month is nothing. a month is like getting out of bed. I waited over a year for my Geek Pulse X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Mytek D/A converter has a similar menu system with filters... I would love to get my hands on the Grace Designs M9XX!
> 
> let us know what you think about the O2 driving the HD600. I have heard mixed reports.


Yeah, that's kind of why I didn't pre-order the new razor I want (Rockwell 6S) - there are people who've been waiting since the original Kickstarter to get their revised, MIM construction razors.... And I'm just waiting on hearing about whether the problems are completely sorted out before dropping the cash on one. I suppose there's the whole instant gratification bit with it all too, I really don't like waiting for things, especially after having waited several pay cheques or even months to save up for something. Oh nice, they're in stock now but I spent all my cash on a new desk, a bunch of audio stuff, and various other things... Oh well, I'll get it soon enough.

As for the O2, I'm pretty certain it will beat out my Scarlett 18i20's headphone output section, but I just need to figure out where on earth I'll be putting it on my new desk *laughs nervously*


----------



## bumblebee1980

hmm can't wait to read his article

http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/need-hd-800s-help-fast.1520/


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Q701s packaging was pretty abysmal for the supposed MSRP (and even going price). However, I don't care one bit about transporting them until I move again. The HD650 box isn't the best, but it's very suitable for storage or even transporting them. The best packaging I've gotten on a headphone recently? Urbeats, Beats Solo2 and Studio 2.0s.
> *
> So my opinion is such that I'd rather pour my money into the sound and overall quality of the headphone than a box.* I just want the packaging to be sufficient to get them safe to me.


I don't think anyone would argue on that. It would be nice to see companies spending more than a dollar or two on packaging when they're charging hundreds and especially if it's $1k+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hmm can't wait to read his article
> 
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/need-hd-800s-help-fast.1520/


Sounds like it'll be an interesting read.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> hmm can't wait to read his article
> 
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/need-hd-800s-help-fast.1520/


I'm definitely curious as to how things are going to go with that. A company asking NOT to public because of finding out something is always something that gets an eyebrow to raise for me...


----------



## bumblebee1980

article up

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sennheiser-hd-800-s-tweaked-and-delightfuland-french-diy-response#EqrRUlzvowAc3AML.97

also K7XX are back on Massdrop


----------



## friend'scatdied

That's why I ditched the HD 800. I wasn't in the mood to add pieces of carpet to my $1500 headphones just to get a pleasing tonal balance.









Stax proves you can have exemplary technical performance and still sound inoffensive to the ear.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't think anyone would argue on that. It would be nice to see companies spending more than a dollar or two on packaging when they're charging hundreds and especially if it's $1k+.
> Sounds like it'll be an interesting read.


Fair point. I like the packaging for the HD800, however. I think a lot of people don't realize that it's not just a shoebox, though. Doesn't really matter as I don't care the HD800, too much. I might have a different opinion of them now since I've acclimated to the Q701 for certain genres, but I can't say it's something I'm dying to spend a ton of money one







.


----------



## Laine

Quick DIY, headphone stand. Took about 30 minutes with a jigsaw and a drill, perfect lazy sunday project.


----------



## pez

That looks great. Any further info on it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That stand makes me want to say things that are against tos (in a good way, but they'd still breach tos lol), so I'll go with what pez said and say it's a gorgeous stand.... And also join in on the request for additional information.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's why I ditched the HD 800. I wasn't in the mood to add pieces of carpet to my $1500 headphones just to get a pleasing tonal balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stax proves you can have exemplary technical performance and still sound inoffensive to the ear.


I find the HD800 a little too spacey


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Why was I half expecting a picture of Markiplier getting all sentimental about space and how cool it is?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Okay, this thing is comically small, but for now, I like it on low gain and 12 o'clock or so, as high gain just has too much power behind it for me, even at 10 o'clock. How can something this small put out more power than my 18i20?


----------



## pez

Noice! And yeah, the O2 is a great sounding little amp (no exp. with the ODAC).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Noice! And yeah, the O2 is a great sounding little amp (no exp. with the ODAC).


It's even better when you properly set it up too.... I had it set up on what windows set it to.... *laughs nervously* Yup, 16/44.1 is what Windows 7 defaulted to but that's fixed now







Actual opinion of the unit is something I'll write up after a few days, and I'm also going to give my K712's a shot on it even if the HD 600's are comfier and have a reasonable amount of bass ^_^

Ignore the messy cables next to my 18i20, haven't done any routing of cables and things since the past two days focus has been on getting living room back together again first ^_^;;;;

Hubby is beyond happy about his too, and has already made mention of things being clearer and the infinite awesomeness that is an actual volume knob.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's even better when you properly set it up too.... I had it set up on what windows set it to.... *laughs nervously* Yup, 16/44.1 is what Windows 7 defaulted to but that's fixed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual opinion of the unit is something I'll write up after a few days, and I'm also going to give my K712's a shot on it even if the HD 600's are comfier and have a reasonable amount of bass ^_^
> 
> Ignore the messy cables next to my 18i20, haven't done any routing of cables and things since the past two days focus has been on getting living room back together again first ^_^;;;;
> 
> Hubby is beyond happy about his too, and has already made mention of things being clearer and the infinite awesomeness that is an actual volume knob.


Is your music generally in higher quality than CD? I.e. HD tracks?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is your music generally in higher quality than CD? I.e. HD tracks?


Nope, but for some weird reason there was a difference, most notably in the fact there was more bass on the exact same track. Which is weird because a flac file ripped from a cd shouldn't see any gain from a dac being switched from 16 to 24 bits and the sampling rate set higher because the medium was recorded in 16/44.1, and while the 96kHz sampling rate does have a higher dynamic range there shouldn't be a difference between the two because, once again, source was ripped from a cd.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope, but for some weird reason there was a difference, most notably in the fact there was more bass on the exact same track. Which is weird because a flac file ripped from a cd shouldn't see any gain from a dac being switched from 16 to 24 bits and the sampling rate set higher because the medium was recorded in 16/44.1, and while the 96kHz sampling rate does have a higher dynamic range there shouldn't be a difference between the two because, once again, source was ripped from a cd.


Could Windows be doing something weird that's altering the sound and you're not aware of it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Could Windows be doing something weird that's altering the sound and you're not aware of it?


Hard to say, only other thing I did at the same time was click on the box that says "disable all enhancements" and restarted chrome, so I'm playfully saying it was mystical magical voodoo that did the changes. Aka I don't know, and don't really care because I like my O2+ODAC even if it's this tiny itty bitty device with a glowing red light of doom that, as far as I can tell, is providing a nice steady amount of power to my headphones in a way that my 18i20 couldn't quite do (probably because the 18i20 wasn't designed to drive high impedence headphones in the first place, and since it's made by Focusrite and not RME they didn't feel the need to incorporate such features into the product's cost (as RME's products are usually about 4x the cost)). All I know is those two changes together had more to offer in the bass department.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nope, but for some weird reason there was a difference, most notably in the fact there was more bass on the exact same track. Which is weird because a flac file ripped from a cd shouldn't see any gain from a dac being switched from 16 to 24 bits and the sampling rate set higher because the medium was recorded in 16/44.1, and while the 96kHz sampling rate does have a higher dynamic range there shouldn't be a difference between the two because, once again, source was ripped from a cd.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Could Windows be doing something weird that's altering the sound and you're not aware of it?


Yeah...unless I've just been in the dark for this long, CDs (non-SACD) are 16/44.1. Did you make sure you disabled all other 'enhancements' in Windows?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Use WASAPi or ASIO to bypass the Windows mixer completely (Including avoiding sample rate conversion).


----------



## pez

What are you using (software) for a media player? I know iTunes has 'direct sound' now which pretty much is their version of what WASAPI/ASIO is supposed to be.

EDIT: I take that back. It looks like they have a WASAPI preference now. Gonna have to check that out when I get home.


----------



## friend'scatdied

DirectSound is the default Windows mixer.

MusicBee pairs the no-nonsense audio output and control of foobar2k with the usable UI and library management of everything else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> DirectSound is the default Windows mixer.
> 
> MusicBee pairs the no-nonsense audio output and control of foobar2k with the usable UI and library management of everything else.


IMO, iTunes still has the best library management out of all the music players I have used. Too bad it doesn't support FLAC so I have to use JRiver.


----------



## bumblebee1980

I guess Sennheiser updated the packaging sometime in 2014. my pair came in the older corrugated sleeve. anyways, these are a birthday present for someone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes, they revised the outer shipping carton of their older lines to match the blue trim of their newer products. The outer carton of the HD 6X0 used to be a ridged cardboard material grey in color with tacky stickers added on.

In other news, new(?) Jolida headphone amp product: http://www.jolida.com/product/glass-fx-tube-headphone-amplifier

EDIT: no DAC it seems, misread a source. Doesn't seem new either -- move along.

Probably of interest to @bumblebee1980 and @Tjj226 Angel?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes, they revised the outer shipping carton of their older lines to match the blue trim of their newer products. The outer carton of the HD 6X0 used to be a ridged cardboard material grey in color with tacky stickers added on.
> 
> In other news, new(?) Jolida headphone amp product: http://www.jolida.com/product/glass-fx-tube-headphone-amplifier
> 
> EDIT: no DAC it seems, misread a source.
> 
> Probably of interest to @bumblebee1980 and @Tjj226 Angel?


Its not all that great.

It sounds like a really high quality schiit lyr.

I have actually told the guys at jolida that they either need to drop the price considerably, or they need a totally different design.

For 100 bucks more you can get the antique sound labs headphone amp that sounds a LOT better http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its not all that great.
> 
> It sounds like a really high quality schiit lyr.
> 
> I have actually told the guys at jolida that they either need to drop the price considerably, or they need a totally different design.
> 
> For 100 bucks more you can get the antique sound labs headphone amp that sounds a LOT better http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html


Why settle for a high quality Lyr when you can get a Lyr 2 for $50 less (or put the $$$ towards a Schiit DAC).









In all seriousness I'm eagerly awaiting the Schiit 2-channel products (or a cheap Ragnarok to show up).


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes, they revised the outer shipping carton of their older lines to match the blue trim of their newer products. The outer carton of the HD 6X0 used to be a ridged cardboard material grey in color with tacky stickers added on.
> 
> In other news, new(?) Jolida headphone amp product: http://www.jolida.com/product/glass-fx-tube-headphone-amplifier
> 
> EDIT: no DAC it seems, misread a source. Doesn't seem new either -- move along.
> 
> Probably of interest to @bumblebee1980 and @Tjj226 Angel?


cool, thanks


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Why settle for a high quality Lyr when you can get a Lyr 2 for $50 less (or put the $$$ towards a Schiit DAC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness I'm eagerly awaiting the Schiit 2-channel products (or a cheap Ragnarok to show up).


Oh yeah.

I keep forgetting how expensive that piece of schiit is.

OK, bioth jolida and schiit need to drop prices.

There are no reason that both of those amps should really be any more than 350 bucks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What are you using (software) for a media player? I know iTunes has 'direct sound' now which pretty much is their version of what WASAPI/ASIO is supposed to be.
> 
> EDIT: I take that back. It looks like they have a WASAPI preference now. Gonna have to check that out when I get home.


I mainly use (so I think) JRiver for playing media, but I'd have to double check when I get home. The audio being louder especially for bass happened most noticeably with listening to stuff on soundcloud via Chrome, so it could have been a wide variety of factors playing into things for the difference.

All I know is despite the thing being comically small, I like it. Only really complaint so far is that the potentiometer isn't as smooth as the headphone volume ones on my Scarlett 18i12, but it is easier to grip and turn due to the orings.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OK, bioth jolida and schiit need to drop prices.
> 
> There are no reason that both of those amps should really be any more than 350 bucks.


Sure, there's a pretty big reason or two. They're not Denon or Onkyo, so at their manufacturing scale (or lack thereof) they need to have a decent enough margin to cover BOM + labor + overhead. The giant companies have all parts of the equation optimized so well that they can afford to operate on tiny unitary profit.

For value there's always the used market and/or stuff that happens to sound better but be dirt cheap. Can't speak much for their amps but for DACs I think it's silly to not go Schiit at their price points (particularly speaking of the Gungnir MB and Yggdrasil).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can't speak much for their amps but for DACs I think it's silly to not go Schiit at their price points (particularly speaking of the Gungnir MB and Yggdrasil).


Out of curiosity, since you mention them on a regular basis, what benefits do you see with upgrading to such a price point? I wouldn't exactly call either of those inexpensive especially the Yggdrasil.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sure, there's a pretty big reason or two. They're not Denon or Onkyo, so at their manufacturing scale (or lack thereof) they need to have a decent enough margin to cover BOM + labor + overhead. The giant companies have all parts of the equation optimized so well that they can afford to operate on tiny unitary profit.
> 
> For value there's always the used market and/or stuff that happens to sound better but be dirt cheap. Can't speak much for their amps but for DACs I think it's silly to not go Schiit at their price points (particularly speaking of the Gungnir MB and Yggdrasil).


That's more or less true for jolida. And to be fair, jolida uses MUCH higher quality parts.

But the schiit can't use that excuse as much anymore.

They got the cost of their chassis down and the parts they use are pretty damn cheap.

For crying out loud, everything on the lyr with the exception of the tubes, and the transformers I could probably buy with the change in between the sofa cushions.

And I bet you I could buy the tubes if I went into the laundry machine filter and pulled out all of its change.

I would genuinely be surprised if the BOM is more than 60 bucks for the board and 80 bucks for the whole amp. If the price is not right around there, then they have other problems that need to be addressed.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That's more or less true for jolida. And to be fair, jolida uses MUCH higher quality parts.


They both use cheap parts IMO. Well as long as the power supply isn't compromised and the end result sounds competitive for the price... I doubt either of them have a double-digit BOM though.

These days pretty much the only personal audio company with cost-no-object BOMs inside-and-out is HeadAmp.


----------



## freitz

Has anyone Tested the Deckard from Audeze vs the Wa7+Wa7tp from Woo Audio? Curious what kind of upgrade that switch would be.

Currently Running Tidal > Deckard > EL-8 closed back, sounds great no complaints just like the way the Woo audio Fireflies look like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> They both use cheap parts IMO. Well as long as the power supply isn't compromised and the end result sounds competitive for the price... I doubt either of them have a double-digit BOM though.
> 
> These days pretty much the only personal audio company with cost-no-object BOMs inside-and-out is HeadAmp.


Uhhhhhhh Jolida for sure has a bom of over 100 bucks.

The only three things about the lyr that make me unsure of the price is the transformers, the cost of the board, and the chassis.

The board has a lot of surface mounted components and I am not sure if they do that part themselves. My guess is that they order the PCB with the surface mount components from someone else and it could cost them as much as 30 bucks a board. For all I know they could have a small CNC router and a small oven and make the boards themselves for pennies on the dollar. In fact I see a lot of the second generation amp boards with way more surface mounted components, so I would not be surprised it that is the case at all.

The transformers are the biggest wild card because the price could range greatly. They could be 5 bucks a pop or 50. They do not have any end bells, and they are REALLY small, so my guess is probably around 20 bucks per transformer.

The chassis I feel at this point is no more than 20 bucks a pop. And probably closer to 10. They have probably ordered/made enough to really lower the cost.

Everything else on the board is probably no more than 30 bucks. And that is being VERY generous and not including bulk buy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Has anyone Tested the Deckard from Audeze vs the Wa7+Wa7tp from Woo Audio? Curious what kind of upgrade that switch would be.
> 
> Currently Running Tidal > Deckard > EL-8 closed back, sounds great no complaints just like the way the Woo audio Fireflies look like.


I have not heard the Deckard, but the Wa7 with the power supply is very underwhelming.

The WA7 alone sounds no better than the lyr, and the power supply only makes it marginally better.

The antique sound lab amp that I just posted a few hours ago sounds great with the LCD2, and a lot of the DNA amps sound pretty good as well.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The board has a lot of surface mounted components and I am not sure if they do that part themselves. My guess is that they order the PCB with the surface mount components from someone else and it could cost them as much as 30 bucks a board.


They contract out to a board house that does PCB work and surface mounting for them.

A couple of those estimates might be lowballs but I'd guess the total cost (BOM + labor + overhead) for either manufacturer is around $200-300 per unit. I doubt it's that different.

WA7 is a mediocre headphone amp and mediocre DAC, but indeed it looks very nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> They contract out to a board house that does PCB work and surface mounting for them.
> 
> A couple of those estimates might be lowballs but I'd guess the total cost (BOM + labor + overhead) for either manufacturer is around $200-300 per unit. I doubt it's that different.
> 
> WA7 is a mediocre headphone amp and mediocre DAC, but indeed it looks very nice.


With labor and overhead who knows. Everyone calculates that differently for different reasons.

But a lot of those parts I personally know of and work with. Most of them are VERY basic digikey and mouser parts.

Here is the headphone jack http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Neutrik/NMJ6HCD2/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV1DLNivKyHkcokDH7EHcPL8%3d

The RCAs are also neutrick connectors and I have some downstairs. I can't find the exact price, but its very similar to this http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/CUI/RCJ-2123/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV2C89K%252bWnR8%2fIrjaUt2q2bQI3JoN77YB4g%3d%3d

The switch is a dollar and the pot is a knock off alps potentiality for way less than 10 bucks.

Even a genuine alps 50K ohm pot is like 15 bucks of parts connection.

Trust me. Its alllllllllllllllllll bull crap.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> But a lot of those parts I personally know of and work with. Most of them are VERY basic digikey and mouser parts.
> 
> Here is the headphone jack http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Neutrik/NMJ6HCD2/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV1DLNivKyHkcokDH7EHcPL8%3d
> 
> The RCAs are also neutrick connectors and I have some downstairs. I can't find the exact price, but its very similar to this http://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/CUI/RCJ-2123/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMv0W4pxf2HiV2C89K%252bWnR8%2fIrjaUt2q2bQI3JoN77YB4g%3d%3d
> 
> The switch is a dollar and the pot is a knock off alps potentiality for way less than 10 bucks.
> 
> Even a genuine alps 50K ohm pot is like 15 bucks of parts connection.
> 
> Trust me. Its alllllllllllllllllll bull crap.


That's not bad at all, especially at the volume discounts Schiit can secure. Schiit seems to prefer well-specced/low-dollar (high-value) parts that just get the job done. I think that's fine as long as they're not skimping on stuff that actually matters like in the power supply.

It's a spectrum, since HeadAmp for example goes all-out with every little thing and ends up being way more expensive as a result. I'm not really sure I needed a $1000 Alps RK50 over that $15 volume pot.

I dunno, ASL seems pretty dodgy in terms of their internal work. They've been compared to Singlepower before and we know how those guys ended up...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> That's not bad at all, especially at the volume discounts Schiit can secure. Schiit seems to prefer well-specced/low-dollar (high-value) parts that just get the job done. I think that's fine as long as they're not skimping on stuff that actually matters like in the power supply.
> 
> It's a spectrum, since HeadAmp for example goes all-out with every little thing and ends up being way more expensive as a result. I'm not really sure I needed a $1000 Alps RK50 over that $15 volume pot.
> 
> I dunno, ASL seems pretty dodgy in terms of their internal work. They've been compared to Singlepower before and we know how those guys ended up...


I am not suggesting that schiit is monstrously cutting corners and screwing people out of a lot of cash.

I am saying that there seems to be a rather large gap between BOM costs and the cost of the product to the consumer.

And yes, I am fully aware that someone at the end of the day has to get paid. But lets be realistic here. Is the labor and over head any more or less than what it takes to make the magni and modi? Is it any more or less than the Ragnarok and other expensive and hard to spell items?

Probably not.

I have a feeling that a lot of the cost of the lyr (and many other products they make) comes from speculation on what people are "willing to pay". This is a very common and crappy business tactic.

At the end of the day I have a feeling the lyr can cost as little as 300 bucks and still give them a decent chunk of profit. I think schiit would lower that price overnight if people really knew what it sounded like.

If more people knew how good/bad the lyr and the bifrost and everything else they made sounded to much less well known companies, I think you would see very large price slashes.

And again, I am not an idiot. Companies are in this game to make money. The more they make the better. But schiit has had a long history of selling amps with elcheapo power supplies that blew up headphones.

They have paid off head-fi to ban people who don't like their products. They have had lots of trouble with RMA and quality control.

The only reason they have been getting better is because it is cheaper to make a half-arse attempt to make a good product, than to make cheap crappy products and have to pay PR people to do damage control.

Trust me. They are making monsterous profits margins on these things because they think very highly of their own schiit which IMO is highly immoral.

It would be one thing if they made really good things, but they just plain don't.

And oh by the way, headamp is not who they think you are.

I used to live 5 minutes from head-amp and I have seen how some of those amps are put together.

Lets just say that QC has gone down a lot.

The ONLY three companies that I know of where cost is no object is

Audio note: and they make you pay for it.

Deja Vu: And they make you pay for it.

LKV Research: And that is because the owner is retired and really is not in it to make money. He just wants to have fun.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, iTunes still has the best library management out of all the music players I have used. Too bad it doesn't support FLAC so I have to use JRiver.


That's why you just convert to ALAC







. That's essentially what I do.

Also, I checked and I have iTunes set to WAS.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> And yes, I am fully aware that someone at the end of the day has to get paid. But lets be realistic here. Is the labor and over head any more or less than what it takes to make the magni and modi? Is it any more or less than the Ragnarok and other expensive and hard to spell items?
> 
> Probably not.
> 
> They have paid off head-fi to ban people who don't like their products. They have had lots of trouble with RMA and quality control.
> 
> Trust me. They are making monsterous profits margins on these things because they think very highly of their own schiit which IMO is highly immoral.
> 
> It would be one thing if they made really good things, but they just plain don't.
> 
> And oh by the way, headamp is not who they think you are.
> 
> I used to live 5 minutes from head-amp and I have seen how some of those amps are put together.
> 
> Lets just say that QC has gone down a lot.


I can only politely disagree.

Yes, labor and overhead for the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil are more expensive. They are more complex products that require more intensive labor and training in order to make sure that labor is done correctly. This makes the cost incremental of BoM more expensive for upscale products than the easy-peasy Magni/Modi.

I'll concede that they're not a charity and probably making good money. I can't really defend their amplifiers but I don't know of a company that currently makes better DACs at (or below) the price points of their best two.

I know a couple of people directly involved with major personal audio companies, and from a business standpoint things don't really work the way you think (nor the way you wish).

Re: HeadAmp, OK I'll bite. Open up any two GS-Xs or BHSEs and they will be visually indistinguishable besides perhaps PCB color. Nevermind the HeadAmp parts being top-of-the-line, the internals are wired to an almost surgical precision to an absurdly clean PCB. I'm not familiar with the other two companies you've mentioned, but Audio Note factory-assembled products are not up to this standard. The internals I've seen of an Audio Note factory builds look amateurish in comparison (albeit still better than most).

If you find a HeadAmp product that looks questionable internally you should definitely post pics on the non-HF forums to get some criticism going. Yes, that's a dare.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have not heard the Deckard, but the Wa7 with the power supply is very underwhelming.
> 
> The WA7 alone sounds no better than the lyr, and the power supply only makes it marginally better.
> 
> The antique sound lab amp that I just posted a few hours ago sounds great with the LCD2, and a lot of the DNA amps sound pretty good as well.


Thats a shame have you tried the Wa7 with the Wa7tp? I have heard it sounds world different esp. after changing the tubes on the Wa7tp.

i enjoy the Deckard its worth listening to even if just using as an Amp.

What are you using now as Dac/Amp Set up? If I were to add something right now would probably be a bifrost multibit and use the deckard just as amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thats a shame have you tried the Wa7 with the Wa7tp? I have heard it sounds world different esp. after changing the tubes on the Wa7tp.
> 
> i enjoy the Deckard its worth listening to even if just using as an Amp.
> 
> What are you using now as Dac/Amp Set up? If I were to add something right now would probably be a bifrost multibit and use the deckard just as amp.


Yes I have, it only sounds marginally better.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes I have, it only sounds marginally better.


What is your current setup?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of curiosity, since you mention them on a regular basis, what benefits do you see with upgrading to such a price point? I wouldn't exactly call either of those inexpensive especially the Yggdrasil.


Try them out and you'll see. There are three types of DACs worth experiencing:

1. "good enough" (e.g. ODAC, Modi 2)
2. modern multibit/ladder (e.g. Audio-GD, Schiit)
3. vintage R2R (e.g. Sonic Frontiers, PCM63-based stuff)

The Gungnir Multibit and Yggdrasil fall into the second category. I consider them superior to the Audio-GD competition (e.g. DAC-19, Master 7) but they are also more expensive.

The three categories sound surprisingly different from one another.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> What is your current setup?


*looks at the wall of fire hazards*

..............you dont wanna know.

Lots of incredibly dangerous open air tube circuits....


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try them out and you'll see. There are three types of DACs worth experiencing:
> 
> 1. "good enough" (e.g. ODAC, Modi 2)
> 2. modern multibit/ladder (e.g. Audio-GD, Schiit)
> 3. vintage R2R (e.g. Sonic Frontiers, PCM63-based stuff)
> 
> The Gungnir Multibit and Yggdrasil fall into the second category. I consider them superior to the Audio-GD competition (e.g. DAC-19, Master 7) but they are also more expensive.
> 
> The three categories sound surprisingly different from one another.


Would you group the Bifrost Multibit into Cat. 2?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thats a shame have you tried the Wa7 with the Wa7tp? I have heard it sounds world different esp. after changing the tubes on the Wa7tp.
> 
> i enjoy the Deckard its worth listening to even if just using as an Amp.
> 
> What are you using now as Dac/Amp Set up? If I were to add something right now would probably be a bifrost multibit and use the deckard just as amp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes I have, it only sounds marginally better.


Tjj and I heard one at the meet we went to a few years back. It's not bad, but for that price point? Please.

The guy's station was right beside me, so I got to hear the AKG K712 and I believe 812s on it. It sounded very good, but it is easily beaten for half the price.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> MusicBee pairs the no-nonsense audio output and control of foobar2k with the usable UI and library management of everything else.


MusicBee is pretty awesome. Between that on my computer and PowerAmp on my phone, I have some pretty decent sources. The only thing holding my home setup back is the Creative X-Fi HD soundcard on the computer, although it's not horrible.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I can only politely disagree.
> 
> Yes, labor and overhead for the Ragnarok and Yggdrasil are more expensive. They are more complex products that require more intensive labor and training in order to make sure that labor is done correctly. This makes the cost incremental of BoM more expensive for upscale products than the easy-peasy Magni/Modi.
> 
> I'll concede that they're not a charity and probably making good money. I can't really defend their amplifiers but I don't know of a company that currently makes better DACs at (or below) the price points of their best two.
> 
> I know a couple of people directly involved with major personal audio companies, and from a business standpoint things don't really work the way you think (nor the way you wish).
> 
> Re: HeadAmp, OK I'll bite. Open up any two GS-Xs or BHSEs and they will be visually indistinguishable besides perhaps PCB color. Nevermind the HeadAmp parts being top-of-the-line, the internals are wired to an almost surgical precision to an absurdly clean PCB. I'm not familiar with the other two companies you've mentioned, but Audio Note factory-assembled products are not up to this standard. The internals I've seen of an Audio Note factory builds look amateurish in comparison (albeit still better than most).
> 
> If you find a HeadAmp product that looks questionable internally you should definitely post pics on the non-HF forums to get some criticism going. Yes, that's a dare.


You are correct, but unfortunately it does not trickle over into your argument.

I would encourage you to take a second look at ALL of schiits stuff. A LOT of the ragnarok is surface mounted components. Same with the Yggdrasil.

Now I am sure the boards they order are far more expensive. There is no argument there. But the amount of through hole items that schiit needs to solder on themselves is not a whole lot more than the lyr or any other amp. Its just a matter of soldering on a few more caps and some more RCAs.

As for dacs, I will give you a slight benefit of the doubt. I had an opportunity to hear the bifrost multibit, but it was on a really messed up system. To me the vocals sounded compressed and there were other real big problems. CLEARLY that was not the fault of the dac.

But at 600 bucks, I am pretty sure there are other options.

As for head amp. Ehhhhhh.

I am not gonna go into specifics. Bottom line is I saw some really questionable stuff going on, and I heard the result in one of the amps. But IDK what the full story is.

So until I know what really went on, all I can tell you is for you as the buyer to beware of potential QC issues and to keep one eye open.

Is that fair?


----------



## Derp

I'm interested in purchasing a set of cheap earphones. I want to keep the price low at $40 and under so I don't have to be too bothered about losing them or damaging them. I would prefer a flat balanced sound but at this price I doubt that's going to happen. I prefer highs and mids over bass. Comfort is important too which means no Monoprice 8320.

Any suggestions? Amazon is flooded with earbuds in this price range but I see a lot of fake reviews.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are correct, but unfortunately it does not trickle over into your argument.
> 
> I would encourage you to take a second look at ALL of schiits stuff. A LOT of the ragnarok is surface mounted components. Same with the Yggdrasil.
> 
> Now I am sure the boards they order are far more expensive. There is no argument there. But the amount of through hole items that schiit needs to solder on themselves is not a whole lot more than the lyr or any other amp. Its just a matter of soldering on a few more caps and some more RCAs.
> 
> As for dacs, I will give you a slight benefit of the doubt. I had an opportunity to hear the bifrost multibit, but it was on a really messed up system. To me the vocals sounded compressed and there were other real big problems. CLEARLY that was not the fault of the dac.
> 
> But at 600 bucks, I am pretty sure there are other options.
> 
> As for head amp. Ehhhhhh.
> 
> I am not gonna go into specifics. Bottom line is I saw some really questionable stuff going on, and I heard the result in one of the amps. But IDK what the full story is.
> 
> So until I know what really went on, all I can tell you is for you as the buyer to beware of potential QC issues and to keep one eye open.
> 
> Is that fair?


Of course it does. I'm arguing that Schiit is cheap, and the fact that they use low-$/high-value parts and have relatively low per-unit costs supports that. I thought we were both on the same page about them being pretty cheap but not in the business of outright ripping off customers.

I agree with you that their profit margin is higher on their upscale products since they move fewer units; their profit scales faster than their unit production cost. The Magni/Modi are definitely their most important product lines and generate several magnitudes greater sales than their higher tiers despite lower unitary profit.

Yes, Schiit probably has a high profit margin. Unfortunately that's normal for the industry. Thin margins don't make for sustainable business unless you're riding on a home theater empire like Denon or Onkyo or Sony. If Schiit didn't make money hand-over-fist we would not have the Yggdrasil or Gungnir Multibit (arguably their two best offerings) available right now.

I admit I'm being narrow-minded in that I'm basing Schiit's value proposition on the strength of those two products alone. The moment I find DACs that are competitive with either of those two for the price is when I'd concede they can be outdone in value. Moffat is a wizard.

You know how Schiit can afford to slash their prices? They can move their production to China and fire their US workforce. Then they'll reach Audio-GD value.

There's also accounting for taste. You think ASL products are better than Schiit for the price but you also think Audeze and Burson are pretty good. I think the latter two are a poor value and sound outright mediocre. As far as I remember the only headphone I think we've both completely agreed on would be the HD 600. I think the HD 800 can sound amazing but you'd probably never like them with any mods or chains. There are just fundamental differences in preferences that probably can't be reconciled. Don't you suppose we could think differently of every headphone, amp and DAC under the sun?

Of course I wouldn't defend HeadAmp if I found evidence of them skimping or having questionable work anywhere, but it's just not there. HeadAmp defects and RMAs seem to be like unicorns. There are have been witch hunts and major QC investigations on products from major brands like Woo, Schiit, Cavalli, and even Eddie Current but HeadAmp seems apart from the rest. So if you have something to report you should just bring it up instead of insulting the company's reputation without any basis.

Honest question for you though: do you think the BOM is higher on the BHSE ($6.8k retail) or factory AN 4.1x Balanced ($17k retail)?


----------



## Blze001

This debate is why I like to build kits and such when possible. Then I KNOW the soldering is cheap and poorly done, no phantom markups or unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> I'm interested in purchasing a set of cheap earphones. I want to keep the price low at $40 and under so I don't have to be too bothered about losing them or damaging them. I would prefer a flat balanced sound but at this price I doubt that's going to happen. I prefer highs and mids over bass. Comfort is important too which means no Monoprice 8320.
> 
> Any suggestions? Amazon is flooded with earbuds in this price range but I see a lot of fake reviews.


Extra $20 will get you an Etymotic mc5. Accurate, flat, and balanced without the bloated bass. Can't think of anything in the $40 range...


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I mainly use (so I think) JRiver for playing media, but I'd have to double check when I get home. The audio being louder especially for bass happened most noticeably with listening to stuff on soundcloud via Chrome, so it could have been a wide variety of factors playing into things for the difference.
> 
> All I know is despite the thing being comically small, I like it. Only really complaint so far is that the potentiometer isn't as smooth as the headphone volume ones on my Scarlett 18i12, but it is easier to grip and turn due to the orings.


Objective 2 uses an Alps RK09 rotary pot which i'm not a fan of but it's hard to find anything else at this price range. you have a choice between a generic chinese pot, Alps RK09 or RK16 or digital volume attenutation.

I like the custom stepped attenuator on the Burson HA-160, the Noble pot the Bryston BHA-1 and the Alps RK27 pot on the Schiit Asgard in this order of awesome









http://knobfeel.tumblr.com/


----------



## bumblebee1980

Audioquest Beetle might be my next unnecessary expensive audio purchase whenever it comes out...



I would like to pair the Beetle with the Fiio K5 before gifting the system to my brother but first I want to test the Bluetooth (AAC)









also interested in that Dragonfly Red


----------



## silvrr

Picked up a Parasound Zdac v1 after hearing about it from a lot of different sources. For $100 over my Modi I am very happy. Very different experience from the Modi.

Headphone amp built into it would work in a pinch but won't get any use really. Not enough power on tap. I figured this would be the case as that seems to be the main complaint with this DAC. The amp in the v2 is supposed to be better with the DAC left untouched.

Anyone looking to buy a Modi or the whole mini schiit stack?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Objective 2 uses an Alps RK09 rotary pot which i'm not a fan of but it's hard to find anything else at this price range. you have a choice between a generic chinese pot, Alps RK09 or RK16 or digital volume attenutation.
> 
> I like the custom stepped attenuator on the Burson HA-160, the Noble pot the Bryston BHA-1 and the Alps RK27 pot on the Schiit Asgard in this order of awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://knobfeel.tumblr.com/


Interesting tumblr to say the least. My favourite knob feel out of most devices is probably the frequency knob of a Q106CRS from dot come (aka Synthesizers.com), but annoyingly I can't find out what kind of potentiometer is used (and I don't feel like searching around on MuffWiggler to find out).

Definitely nice to hear that the one used in the Asgard gets good ratings from you, especially since I might eventually upgrade to it. My o2+odac isn't going to kill me, it just feels slightly.... For lack of better words "dirty" and slightly "scratchy" comes to mind.


----------



## rathborne

But for now the O2+ODAC should drive your HD600s with plenty of power without breaking the bank and achieves perhaps the best in the 'bang-for-back' tier







. You can always upgrade from there later on







.

Edit: this is more an attempted therapeutic way of me controlling my own upgrade frenzy by trying to help someone else resist the urge to upgrade again so soon after buying AV gear







.


----------



## King4x4

Just joined the drop on the SMSL M8 on Massdrop to replace my sound blaster Z.

Gonna hook it up with a schiit magni (All ready have it) to power up an HD700 and an incoming Fostex TH-X00.

Couldn't resist $157 shipped.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just joined the drop on the SMSL M8 on Massdrop to replace my sound blaster Z.
> 
> Gonna hook it up with a schiit magni (All ready have it) to power up an HD700 and an incoming Fostex TH-X00.
> 
> Couldn't resist $157 shipped.


I'm sorely tempted by that too, I wonder how it compares to the Modi 2 Uber. My DAC budget is sitting around $150 give or take a little, seems like the Massdrop M8 sale and Modi 2 Ubers are the best two choices.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Extra $20 will get you an Etymotic mc5. Accurate, flat, and balanced without the bloated bass. Can't think of anything in the $40 range...


Thank you. I will consider the extra $20 for those.

Anyone else have a recommendation?

"I'm interested in purchasing a set of cheap earphones. I want to keep the price low at $40 and under so I don't have to be too bothered about losing them or damaging them. I would prefer a flat balanced sound but at this price I doubt that's going to happen. I prefer highs and mids over bass. Comfort is important too which means no Monoprice 8320.

Any suggestions? Amazon is flooded with earbuds in this price range but I see a lot of fake reviews."


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derp*
> 
> Thank you. I will consider the extra $20 for those.
> 
> Anyone else have a recommendation?
> 
> "I'm interested in purchasing a set of cheap earphones. I want to keep the price low at $40 and under so I don't have to be too bothered about losing them or damaging them. I would prefer a flat balanced sound but at this price I doubt that's going to happen. I prefer highs and mids over bass. Comfort is important too which means no Monoprice 8320.
> 
> Any suggestions? Amazon is flooded with earbuds in this price range but I see a lot of fake reviews."


Are you purely IEM or would over-ear ones be a consideration too? If so, gimmie a week and I'll be able to tell you if the new AKG K52/72/92 offerings are worth it, they hover around $50 and AKG is famous for being analytical and flat. Can't wait to see if the new cheap ones keep their expensive bretheren's good value.


----------



## Derp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Are you purely IEM or would over-ear ones be a consideration too?


I'm only looking for an IEM right now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> But for now the O2+ODAC should drive your HD600s with plenty of power without breaking the bank and achieves perhaps the best in the 'bang-for-back' tier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can always upgrade from there later on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: this is more an attempted therapeutic way of me controlling my own upgrade frenzy by trying to help someone else resist the urge to upgrade again so soon after buying AV gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Rather true. I don't really see a point in holding the volume knob, something I don't use that often (and it really isn't that bad overall, just not as smooth as I'd like) as the biggest reason to upgrade. Given how little travel I use (like previously mentioned, 12 o'clock at most) I'd actually be a tad worried about the power an Asgard 2 can put out. Sure, it has a much sexier (and significantly larger) knob, but if I can't go past 9 o'clock before it's too loud....









Upgrading will come eventually though, just because I would like some of the additional features other ones come with (aka I really did want to get my paws on the Asgard 2 + BiFrost from the get go due to size, looks, and specs, but decided the extra $1k CAD could go to taking care of a number of things we wanted in our house (aka, a good coffee pot and grinder!!!!!!!!!!))


----------



## rathborne

The volume knob on the Valhalla is very impressive and i imagine the same applies to the asgard... Though after an hour the volume knob is not something you want to touch for longer then several seconds as its gets super uncomfortably hot







!


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Rather true. I don't really see a point in holding the volume knob, something I don't use that often (and it really isn't that bad overall, just not as smooth as I'd like) as the biggest reason to upgrade. Given how little travel I use (like previously mentioned, 12 o'clock at most) I'd actually be a tad worried about the power an Asgard 2 can put out. Sure, it has a much sexier (and significantly larger) knob, but if I can't go past 9 o'clock before it's too loud....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upgrading will come eventually though, just because I would like some of the additional features other ones come with (aka I really did want to get my paws on the Asgard 2 + BiFrost from the get go due to size, looks, and specs, but decided the extra $1k CAD could go to taking care of a number of things we wanted in our house (aka, a good coffee pot and grinder!!!!!!!!!!))


I change the volume a lot so I NEED a good knob.

i'm a coffee nut too. I have a Bonavita and Baratza Maestro












I played around with the original Objective 2 but wasn't a huge fan of it. I'm thinking about picking this up but I don't need anymore amplifiers!!!









http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649258926-o2odac-rev-a-by-jds-labs/


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I change the volume a lot so I NEED a good knob. /


Try mine.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351409765007


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try mine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351409765007


solid brass lathe-machined case


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> I change the volume a lot so I NEED a good knob.
> 
> i'm a coffee nut too. I have a Bonavita and Baratza Maestro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played around with the original Objective 2 but wasn't a huge fan of it. I'm thinking about picking this up but I don't need anymore amplifiers!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649258926-o2odac-rev-a-by-jds-labs/


I picked up a Bonavita BV1900TS brewer and a Baratza Encore grinder last week. I really wanted a Technivorm Moccmaster (the black square one with carafé, lol) and a Baratza Virtuoso, but I only paid $389 CAD for the pair (plus taxes, and then something like $17 CAD for overnight shipping to work) versus $310 CAD for the brewer and about the same-ish for the grinder I really want. The Bonavita does more than a lovely job, although the Baratza Encore grinder is relatively loud.


^How the coffee section in our kitchen (at least the shelf anyways) looked back on Valentine's Day. I don't recall exactly.... Oh wait, I posted it to facebook, aha! By "pots left" it was for a Clever Coffee Dripper, which we've since pretty much retired as it doesn't make enough coffee for the two of us.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



340g bag of Intelligentsia El Diablo (with about 1/8th left, lol)
340g bag of Intelligentsia Gaspard (about half remaining)
340g bag of Pig Iron Kenya Gathaiti (about half remaining)
340g bag of Van Houtte Costa Rica (about two third full)
340g bag of Van Houtte Africana (about half remaining)
340g bag of Van Houtte Espresso Superiore (about two third remaining)
340g bag of Van Houtte Mexico (about one third remaining)
2lb bag of Van Houtte Mexico (unopened)
2x2lb bag of Van Houtte Mocha Java (one unopened, the other with maybe enough for three pots)



Every month we get in two "Crusader" packages from Caffeine Rebel (so six 340g bags total, three different flavours - we switched up to two effective this month because of new brewer plus we would go through it too fast in our eyes... Nuking three bags of coffee in 5-6 days for us meant we'd want to get more since the whole point we see in Caffeine Rebel is trying out new roasters we never knew about), plus staff coffee (6x 340g bags), and then the two of us usually go through another 1.5-2 2lb bags of coffee on top of all of that.

Sorry, no pics of the current coffee area, since it's a total disaster area right now (would've been kept clean, but I injured my knee earlier this week, so it took a few days for that sprain to recover), but I'll probably take pictures that are nice and organized this weekend (and of my desk, because it's so pretty compared to the old setup.... And need to take artsy pictures of the headphone setup!)


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I really did want to get my paws on the Asgard 2 + BiFrost from the get go due to size, looks, and specs, but decided the extra $1k CAD could go to taking care of a number of things we wanted in our house (aka, a good coffee pot and grinder!!!!!!!!!!)


I love sound as much as the next guy, but I have to fully agree with the coffee > audio system decision.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I love sound as much as the next guy, but I have to fully agree with the coffee > audio system decision.


Tea > Cofee

One things for sure, other stuff in life is more important than audio stuff!


----------



## bumblebee1980

coffee is not more important than audio!!! lets not get crazy









hockey is more important than all else to me but only because it's been in my life since I was 4 years old.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I love sound as much as the next guy, but I have to fully agree with the *coffee > audio system decision*.


Oops! I must have walked into the wrong room. I could have sworn the sign said Headphones and Earphones Club (JK ofc!)















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> *Tea > Cofee*
> 
> One things for sure, other stuff in life is more important than audio stuff!


I agree with this. I'm a tea over coffee guy when I am not guzzling Red Bull.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> coffee is not more important than audio!!! lets not get crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey is more important than all else to me but only because it's been in my life since I was 4 years old.


Hm... did someone say coffee...

I ditched the manual / semi auto a year ago. So far its been good.


__
https://flic.kr/p/F3gq9T


__
https://flic.kr/p/F3gq9T
 by Fred Reitz, on Flickr


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Try mine.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/351409765007


I'd love to do a thorough comparison between two BHSE's; one without the RK50 and one with it. I wonder how much it impacts sound?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Technically the DACT measures better (e.g. channel matching), but I'm between volume steps too often to ever consider stepped attenuators.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I love sound as much as the next guy, but I have to fully agree with the coffee > audio system decision.


Yeah, coffee is bliss, especially third wave if you can find one that really agrees with you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Tea > Cofee
> 
> One things for sure, other stuff in life is more important than audio stuff!


Hmmmmmm, I'll agree to disagree. I love my tea as well, but nowhere near as much as I do my coffee. Then again, I don't have new teas coming in every month because I keep forgetting to go to my favourite place which is literally just 12 blocks down the road.... Tea Girl brings in some really nice selections.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> coffee is not more important than audio!!! lets not get crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hockey is more important than all else to me but only because it's been in my life since I was 4 years old.


In before "lacrosse is Canada's national sport"... Blech, hockey







I mean, nope, I like my insanity. Besides, nothing quite beats a hot mug of coffee (or loose leaf tea) for kicking back and listening to audio








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oops! I must have walked into the wrong room. I could have sworn the sign said Headphones and Earphones Club (JK ofc!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. I'm a tea over coffee guy when I am not guzzling Red Bull.


I'm more of a Rockstar guy myself. Man, their new lime (and even watermelon) could actually fight my green apple addiction to come out on top as the king of the energy drink Hill. Aka man do I miss Vixen Energy, those were tasty and the name was humorous.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, coffee is bliss, especially third wave if you can find one that really agrees with you.
> Hmmmmmm, I'll agree to disagree. I love my tea as well, but nowhere near as much as I do my coffee. Then again, I don't have new teas coming in every month because I keep forgetting to go to my favourite place which is literally just 12 blocks down the road.... Tea Girl brings in some really nice selections.
> In before "lacrosse is Canada's national sport"... Blech, hockey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, nope, I like my insanity. Besides, nothing quite beats a hot mug of coffee (or loose leaf tea) for kicking back and listening to audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a Rockstar guy myself. Man, their new lime (and even watermelon) could actually fight my green apple addiction to come out on top as the king of the energy drink Hill. Aka man do I miss Vixen Energy, those were tasty and the name was humorous.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Technically the DACT measures better (e.g. channel matching), but I'm between volume steps too often to ever consider stepped attenuators.


Yeah having come from an amp with a stepped attenuator to an amp with a volume pot, it's so nice having a pot. Is the DACT CT2 balanced stereo attenuator the default option for the BHSE? If it was, I probably wouldn't spend the extra for the RK50 to be honest unless I was swimming in money.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The volume knob on the Valhalla is very impressive and i imagine the same applies to the asgard... Though after an hour the volume knob is not something you want to touch for longer then several seconds as its gets super uncomfortably hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yeah, the Asgard 2 gets warm to the touch. Very nice and smooth knob.

Also;

Monster (Absolute Zero - White) > Red Bull (OG) > Tea > Coffee


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the Asgard 2 gets warm to the touch. Very nice and smooth knob.
> 
> Also;
> 
> Monster (Absolute Zero - White) > Red Bull (OG) > Tea > Coffee


Glad to hear even more reports of such. I'll keep it in mind for later on - besides, if I really wanted to I could take the dac out from my odac and plug that into an Asgard 2 then later on upgrade to the bifrost multibit.

And blech, monster with sucralose instead of sugar... But I might be a tad biased due to allergies. Monster Assault is good if it's just a single can on a rare basis (but I'll still react to it, no matter how tasty).

One of my old favourites was destroyed when they went sugar free (Xenergy Xcience).


----------



## pez

Agreed. If you're already got a solid DAC, there's no need to throw a lot more money at that until you find the right amp. I think your chances of the DAC being the reason you don't like an amp or a headphone are far less than the opposite (making this assumption that the DAC is already 'baseline', i.e. good).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Agreed. If you're already got a solid DAC, there's no need to throw a lot more money at that until you find the right amp. I think your chances of the DAC being the reason you don't like an amp or a headphone are far less than the opposite (making this assumption that the DAC is already 'baseline', i.e. good).


I'm pretty happy with what I have. Besides, benching rig needs more parts and I bumped the bean bag chair and new monitors for the Audio gear (and a few other things), so all of those have slightly higher priority before hand. I'll probably get the Asgard 2 (maybe with a bifrost, maybe not) either near the end of this year or q1 next year. All depends on how other things pan out ^_^


----------



## bumblebee1980

I already warned him about the heat Class A amplifiers generate. there is an Asgard 2 review on headphonebar.com that you can't miss.. the guy says what a great amp it is but too hot and heavy lol


















you can see the transistors are bolted to the underside of the chassis.

you can use these on your D/A converter and feed the signal to multiple amplifiers so you don't need to run the Asgard 2 all day.










and no they don't affect signal quality (because someone always asks)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I dunno, rca jacks might affect signal quality because the o2+odac that headphone bar sells uses a 3.5mm jack for independent output. I suspect quality might be seriously compromised









I'll keep such things in mind. In the long run, I'll do the research much closer to when I actually have the cash because at this time because there might be something more efficient, shinier, sexier, or whatnot that comes out when I have that kind of spare cash (or I could be "smart" and finally start that mixed reef I keep contemplating because I'm more than happy with my current audio solution, as the potentiometer is mainly just a minor niggle/irritant... Artfully Acrylic has a really REALLY gorgeous drop off tank that would make for an epic mixed sps and lps reef)

Half hour ish later EDIT: On another note, I finally plugged my K712's into the O2+ODAC, and.... Well, it will take some time to decide on what words to use, although they're positive ones. It's just.... How to put it. While a lot of the overall sound is there (and similar to the HD 600's), the biggest thing that's causing "confusion" in my mind is this....

The AKG's have a somewhat tighter, and punchier bass to them in comparison, and with some of the tracks I've listened to so far (namely the first three tracks from the third compilation album This is Hardcore, called "Operation #TIH") it almost feels like they fit my love of gabber better. Surprisingly enough, I can actually not only stand the sharp and heavily distorted pads layered on top of the kicks in "Get Amazed #TiH" by Kasparov vs Synthax feat Diesel..... But I actually enjoyed it and made it through the whole song........... .... And I've never been a fan of Kasparov's outright harshness.

Oooooh, different album.... "Rewind #TiH" by DJ Mad Dog.... I want to type what I said out loud but I'll instead just steal from the Kool-Aid guy - Ohhhhh yeaaaah. The slobbery/rubbery pads layered on top of the kicks are heavenly, not to mention that blissful wailing whine at 0:34 to around 0:50 or so and then comes back several seconds later as an occasional accent. Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah. It's going to be a tough fight between these two for a favourite.

.... ....Now I can't decide which pair I'm going to put on to play Eliteangerous


----------



## silvrr

So, put my modi up for sale and the guy wanted the magni also to complete the set. The amp in the Zdac will hold me over for a bit but it lacks some oomph so will need something new.

Chain is Raspberry Pi -> Zdac V.1 -> TBD Amp -> ZMF Master Model V1 (Modded T50Rp)

So far I am looking at:

Schiit Asgard: $249
http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2

Garage 1217 Project Polaris: $249
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_015.htm

Garage 1217 Project Sunrise: $249
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm

Any suggestions in the same ballpark are welcome. Would like to keep it somewhat on the small side, I move my setup from bedside to around the house frequently (hence the pi as a source) so I don't want to be moving a vintage receiver around each time.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Polaris: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_015.htm
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Sunrise: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm


I'm also curious about those Garage 1217 amps, I've had my eye on one of their kits for awhile.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm also curious about those Garage 1217 amps, I've had my eye on one of their kits for awhile.


You aren't the only one. They have a rather interesting look. For me it's the Polaris and Ember II that catch my eye... Yup, a tube amp caught my eye. Hey, it's reasonable looking


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So, put my modi up for sale and the guy wanted the magni also to complete the set. The amp in the Zdac will hold me over for a bit but it lacks some oomph so will need something new.
> 
> Chain is Raspberry Pi -> Zdac V.1 -> TBD Amp -> ZMF Master Model V1 (Modded T50Rp)
> 
> So far I am looking at:
> 
> Schiit Asgard: $249
> http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Polaris: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_015.htm
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Sunrise: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm
> 
> Any suggestions in the same ballpark are welcome. Would like to keep it somewhat on the small side, I move my setup from bedside to around the house frequently (hence the pi as a source) so I don't want to be moving a vintage receiver around each time.


I hate the schiit asgard, and I like tubes.

And I would pick the asgard.

That should tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## Laine

Looking for a new solid state amplifier for my DT880 250's. Currently have the Little Bear P8, full tube amp, an it's nothing really wrong with it.

I just want something that I can forget to turn off, or power up quickly without having to wait 15 minutes to get the right tone.

Is there anything around 150-200 bucks that would pair up nicely? Bright is not a problem, and if possible, something a bit more exotic than O2.

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate the schiit asgard, and I like tubes.
> 
> And I would pick the asgard.
> 
> That should tell you everything you need to know.


Inquiring minds want to know more. Any particular reasons why you would say that? Not a fan of Garage, or?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So, put my modi up for sale and the guy wanted the magni also to complete the set. The amp in the Zdac will hold me over for a bit but it lacks some oomph so will need something new.
> 
> Chain is Raspberry Pi -> Zdac V.1 -> TBD Amp -> ZMF Master Model V1 (Modded T50Rp)
> 
> So far I am looking at:
> 
> Schiit Asgard: $249
> http://schiit.com/products/asgard-2
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Polaris: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_015.htm
> 
> Garage 1217 Project Sunrise: $249
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_002.htm
> 
> Any suggestions in the same ballpark are welcome. Would like to keep it somewhat on the small side, I move my setup from bedside to around the house frequently (hence the pi as a source) so I don't want to be moving a vintage receiver around each time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate the schiit asgard, and I like tubes.
> 
> And I would pick the asgard.
> 
> That should tell you everything you need to know.


I like my Asgard 2







. It was a hit at the meet we went too







. The audio chain was literally:

MacBook Air > Asgard 2 > HD650

And multiple people would listen and then kinda look around my computer wondering where the DAC was







.

EDIT:

I fibbed a bit. At some point I borrowed the Cambridge DAC that Tjj brought along







.

Also a picture from the meet thread for your guys' viewing pleasure (the Stax setup I fell in love with):


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate the schiit asgard, and I like tubes.
> 
> And I would pick the asgard.
> 
> That should tell you everything you need to know.


Not limited to those choices. Anything else out there that is ~$250 and somewhat small and will power planars?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know more. Any particular reasons why you would say that? Not a fan of Garage, or?


Inquiring minds want to know.

I figured you wouldn't like the hybrid tube configuration but I also know you hate Schiit so was a bit surprised.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Wow, Schiit makes stuff that sounds good? Who'd have guessed?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate the schiit asgard, and I like tubes.
> 
> And I would pick the asgard.
> 
> That should tell you everything you need to know.


So the Garage amps are crap? Bummer, I wish there were more DIY options out there. I love soldering stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know more. Any particular reasons why you would say that? Not a fan of Garage, or?


IDK about revision 3









revision 1 was based off a chinese design.

Between not sounding all that great, it was kind of a mystery as to whether or not it would blow up.

Now if a company has a revision 3, that is a pretty clear indicator that the amp is schiit. Or it means that its only slightly less dangerous than the revision 1.

Another point to make is that I have literally only seen and heard it once in my life. People in general just avoid the thing.

And oh btw, its looking more and more like its gonna be a hillary vs trump race to the white house.

So you might get to hear my stuff soon enough and see what I have been talking about.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Not limited to those choices. Anything else out there that is ~$250 and somewhat small and will power planars?
> Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I figured you wouldn't like the hybrid tube configuration but I also know you hate Schiit so was a bit surprised.


Oh no. Im fine with hybrids. And honestly I am fine with solid state amps. I just hate crap.

And besides, I think the asgard 2 is the only amp you listed that can reliably power planars.

The sunrise and the rest of those amps might give you the bare minimum requirements for power, but I doubt they will have enough gain.

Sooooooooooo yeah.

If you want to save up another 50 bucks, and get really aggressive on head-fi/ebay you can find schiit lyrs for 300 bucks or less. At 300 bucks they are actually fairly decent.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Lyr-2-Audiophile-Stereo-Preamp-Headphone-40W-Tube-Power-Amplifier-Works-/331798755282?hash=item4d40bf37d2:g:xnwAAOSwvgdW4Ix8

Here is a lyr 2 for a VERY reasonable price.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh no. Im fine with hybrids. And honestly I am fine with solid state amps. I just hate crap.
> 
> And besides, I think the asgard 2 is the only amp you listed that can reliably power planars.
> 
> The sunrise and the rest of those amps might give you the bare minimum requirements for power, but I doubt they will have enough gain.
> 
> Sooooooooooo yeah.
> 
> If you want to save up another 50 bucks, and get really aggressive on head-fi/ebay you can find schiit lyrs for 300 bucks or less. At 300 bucks they are actually fairly decent.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schiit-Lyr-2-Audiophile-Stereo-Preamp-Headphone-40W-Tube-Power-Amplifier-Works-/331798755282?hash=item4d40bf37d2:g:xnwAAOSwvgdW4Ix8
> 
> Here is a lyr 2 for a VERY reasonable price.


There is a LYR 2 on head-fi right now for $299 which is tempting. Stretching the budget a bit but......


----------



## friend'scatdied

If one is comfortable with the secondary market I see little reason not to get some affordable Schiit, especially since they hold value comparatively well vs. obscure products. That means if/when you grow out of them you'll recoup pretty much most or all of what you paid. It's pretty rare to find an amp or DAC manufacturer with that kind of stable resale value.

I see some allegedly good lesser-known amps and vintage DACs rot in the marketplace for months. People end up losing hundreds or thousands owning them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If one is comfortable with the secondary market I see little reason not to get some affordable Schiit, especially since they hold value comparatively well vs. obscure products. That means if/when you grow out of them you'll recoup pretty much most or all of what you paid. It's pretty rare to find an amp or DAC manufacturer with that kind of stable resale value.
> 
> I see some allegedly good lesser-known amps and vintage DACs rot in the marketplace for months. People end up losing hundreds or thousands owning them.


Vintage amps that are actually good appreciate in value. If you see a vintage amp no one is touching, you either found a unicorn, or it actually is not as good as people claim.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> There is a LYR 2 on head-fi right now for $299 which is tempting. Stretching the budget a bit but......


I am still looking for you, but here is a really strong option

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sound-Labs-MG-Head-DT-Tube-Headphone-Amplifier-Extra-NOS-Tubes-/322036519837?hash=item4afadf539d:g:kWIAAOSwh-1W4ty0

Unfortunately this is not the mark 3 so it does not have a separate power supply. But I have not found another amp that touches this thing for value.

Yeah the volume knob needs some cleaning, but what ever. Get some deoxit and just spray the crap out of the knob and you should be fine.

also, which planars is this amps supposed to drive?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Vintage amps that are *actually good* appreciate in value. If you see a vintage amp no one is touching, you either found a unicorn, or it actually is not as good as people claim.


If an opinion leader like Kevin Gilmore or Purrin says it's good, resale value will be pretty favorable. As an example you could pick up used Sonic Frontiers stuff for cheaper before purrin started talking about them.

Most of the vintage gear I've seen ends up sitting still for weeks or months. Example. It might be good but there's little talk about it and people aren't willing to risk it without the opinions of reputed voices. *Lesser-known gear is simply hard to sell -- it doesn't matter if it's good if no one knows or cares about it.*

I think what you say holds truer for speaker stuff. Good vintage speakers and amps generally sell very well these days, especially since speaker setups appeal to an older and more affluent crowd. That's usually only in the used market though given the dealer markups and higher retail prices.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> IDK about revision 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revision 1 was based off a chinese design.
> 
> Between not sounding all that great, it was kind of a mystery as to whether or not it would blow up.
> 
> Now if a company has a revision 3, that is a pretty clear indicator that the amp is schiit. Or it means that its only slightly less dangerous than the revision 1.
> 
> Another point to make is that I have literally only seen and heard it once in my life. People in general just avoid the thing.


Any opinions on their Polaris and Ember II designs?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> also, which planars is this amps supposed to drive?


ZMF Master Model = Modded Fostex T50RP


----------



## friend'scatdied

Having moved tens of thousands of dollars worth of audio gear over the years, I'll suggest that _if you imagine or plan on upgrading later_:

1. Stick to decent-sounding stuff that's well-known*, like Schiit or Audio-GD.
2. Only buy lesser-known used gear if they're cheap enough that you can sell quickly with minimal loss (you have to know the market really well for this).

Otherwise later you're going to have a bad time getting rid of stuff to fund something new.

*EDIT: Well-known outside of head-fi and that you've heard. There are some examples like SinglePower and RedWine Audio you'll want to avoid.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If an opinion leader like Kevin Gilmore or Purrin says it's good, resale value will be pretty favorable. As an example you could pick up used Sonic Frontiers stuff for cheaper before purrin started talking about them.
> 
> Most of the vintage gear I've seen ends up sitting still for weeks or months. Example. It might be good but there's little talk about it and people aren't willing to risk it without the opinions of reputed voices. Lesser-known gear is simply hard to sell -- it doesn't matter if it's good when no one knows or cares about it.
> 
> I think what you say holds truer for speaker stuff. Good vintage speakers and amps generally sell very well these days, especially since speaker setups appeal to an older and more affluent crowd. That's usually only in the used market though given the dealer markups and higher retail prices.


Ehhhhhhhhhhhh

True vintage gear usually has both speaker and headphone outputs. So you could say its speaker stuff, but a lot of it does work remarkably well for headphones. So its kind of one in the same.

The audionote dac I think only came out like 7ish years ago? Something like that.

And the people who will drop that kind of money on a dac are also really finicky. For those people, if something is not completely untouched or at the very least has a service history with a qualified vendor, they simply will not look at it.

They are also the same people who will sue amp makers because they shocked themselves when they tried to shove a screw driver into the amp to change a trim pot for no real reason.

Soooooooooooo take that with a big grain of salt.

Plus I could give you hundreds of examples of vintage gear that goes up in price. I have some transformers alone that are going up.

*ALSO....NOT ALL AUDIO PEOPLE ARE ON HEAD-FI. TRUST ME, THERE ARE PLENTY OF PEOPLE WHO KNOW FAR MORE THAN ME AND YOU COMBINED AND THEY HAVE SCHIIT TONS OF CASH*


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any opinions on their Polaris and Ember II designs?


Just dont.

If you really want to play around, just go build some sort of millett amplifier. You can buy everything through parts connextion and there are plenty of support forums for you to utilize.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> True vintage gear usually has both speaker and headphone outputs. So you could say its speaker stuff, but a lot of it does work remarkably well for headphones. So its kind of one in the same.
> 
> The audionote dac I think only came out like 7ish years ago? Something like that.
> 
> And the people who will drop that kind of money on a dac are also really finicky. For those people, if something is not completely untouched or at the very least has a service history with a qualified vendor, they simply will not look at it.
> 
> They are also the same people who will sue amp makers because they shocked themselves when they tried to shove a screw driver into the amp to change a trim pot for no real reason.
> 
> Soooooooooooo take that with a big grain of salt.
> 
> Plus I could give you hundreds of examples of vintage gear that goes up in price. I have some transformers alone that are going up.


Most vintage speaker-focused amps sound pretty mediocre from the headphone-out. I guess if you drive something like the HE-6 out of the speaker taps...

I can't think of many pieces of genuine vintage gear that sell for more used now than they did new. Dealer markups and retail prices were ridiculous as recently as the 90s.

I don't know. From what I've seen allegedly good-sounding gear like this Antique Sound Labs amp and Jolida DAC stuff does not hold up well in the used market but I guess they're technically not vintage either. On the plus side if you get a good deal you shouldn't lose much more.


----------



## Denca

I'm deciding between the "Sennheiser HD 518" and "Sennheiser Game One". The problem is that the HD 518 is said to be lower and the bass and I reckon that the Game One model is the same since it looks similar to PC350 which I currently own. Anyway I'm looking for something between the price range of 100 to 150 euros since my PC350 are old and are starting to stink









So any recommendations on my above choice? I really like the sound of my PC350 but the bass is none existent and I'm scared it will be the same with the above models. Also the headsets will be powered by Creative Sound Blaster Z.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Most vintage speaker-focused amps sound pretty mediocre from the headphone-out. I guess if you drive something like the HE-6 out of the speaker taps...
> 
> I can't think of many pieces of genuine vintage gear that sells for more used now than it did new. Dealer markups and retail prices were ridiculous as recently as the 90s.
> 
> I don't know. From what I've seen allegedly good-sounding gear like this Antique Sound Labs amp and Jolida DAC stuff does not hold up well in the used market. I guess on the plus side if you get a good deal you shouldn't lose much more.


What am I going to do with you friend. We gotta fix these notions you have. I know I am spoiled because I the whole audio culture around me is such that they will fix up a lot of old stuff for reuse, but I would HAVE to imagine that there are vintage audio outlets in san fran that you could go to.

The antique sound labs indeed do not hold up well. Who cares?

I recommend that amp because you can legitimately keep it until you die. Unless you suddenly won the lotto, or suddenly became the CEO of a company, there is nothing I would upgrade to below the 2K mark.

And jolida actually does fairly well in the used market. IDK what you are talking about there. I have been able to sell jolida stuff at no more than 100 dollar loss fairly easily. The one exception was when there was two big capacitors just sticking out the bottom of the darn thing.

And yeah, stuff from the 90s and 80s don't go up in price because 99.9999999999% of it is solid state stuff that does degrade over time. Tube gear degrades as well, but you only have to replace a couple of caps and the tubes, and you are back in business.

SS stuff is just plain nasty to work on.

Even still you have audio note kondo stuff that goes up in price. Some of quads really special fancy later gear goes up in price by a wee bit.

But most of the stuff from the early 70s and before are all getting rarer and rarer.

I mean deja vu LITERALLY makes their money by buying old stuff, fixing it up extremely well, and then selling it. So IDK what to tell you.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes -- the first thing that came to mind was Dynaco/Dynakit stuff that sold for no more than $99 back in the 60s. They sell for at least that much in garbage condition and 2-5x that much depending on the level of refurbishment.

That proves my tangent -- truly vintage (and appreciating) gear is all speaker gear. Headphone gear before the 90s was more-or-less garbage, and headphone-out capabilities on older good speaker amps were an afterthought. No serious audiophiles used headphones, so why bother? The heyday of the Orpheus, SR-Omega, MDR-R10, K1000, etc. was the 90s. No one seriously gave a poot about headphones before then.

Headphone-focused amplifiers have depreciated drastically since the headphone golden age (but the going rates of those headphones I mentioned all went up -- a LOT). Know how hard early headphone-oriented amps and DACs like the Heed CanAmp and Keces DAs are to sell nowadays? I guess since standalone DACs only came about in the 90s, so vintage there is highly subjective.

Speaking of subjectivity, that's again the order of the game. I'll have to listen to this Jolida and ASL stuff at the next California meet but I have doubts it'd have the technical ability of today's cheap Schiit. I'll keep an open ear towards any pleasant surprises though

Let me know if/when you're ever in the Bay Area and you can hear where I'm coming from with my summit-fi Schiit-sourced setup. We can check out vintage shops afterwards.


----------



## philhalo66

I keep hearing that you cant enjoy music if your an audiophile. why do people say that?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I keep hearing that you cant enjoy music if your an audiophile. why do people say that?


Audiophile has a negative connotation of caring more about gear than music.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Audiophile has a negative connotation of caring more about gear than music.


But. But. $2000 silver cables are required for proper musical listening, don't you understand!?!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes -- the first thing that came to mind was Dynaco/Dynakit stuff that sold for no more than $99 back in the 60s. They sell for at least that much in garbage condition and 2-5x that much depending on the level of refurbishment.
> 
> That proves my tangent -- truly vintage (and appreciating) gear is all speaker gear. Headphone gear before the 90s was more-or-less garbage, and headphone-out capabilities on older good speaker amps were an afterthought. No serious audiophiles used headphones, so why bother? The heyday of the Orpheus, SR-Omega, MDR-R10, K1000, etc. was the 90s. No one seriously gave a poot about headphones before then.
> 
> Headphone-focused amplifiers have depreciated drastically since the headphone golden age (but the going rates of those headphones I mentioned all went up -- a LOT). Know how hard early headphone-oriented amps and DACs like the Heed CanAmp and Keces DAs are to sell nowadays? I guess since standalone DACs only came about in the 90s, so vintage there is highly subjective.
> 
> Speaking of subjectivity, that's again the order of the game. I'll have to listen to this Jolida and ASL stuff at the next California meet but I have doubts it'd have the technical ability of today's cheap Schiit. I'll keep an open ear towards any pleasant surprises though
> 
> Let me know if/when you're ever in the Bay Area and you can hear where I'm coming from with my summit-fi Schiit-sourced setup. We can check out vintage shops afterwards.


Some dynakit stuff has headphone out.

And there are still tons of marantz, fischer, and even Mcintosh stuff that are going up in price and actually sound really good with certain headphones. You just need to give them some tlc.

And there are plenty of other reasons why heeds and keces are hard to sell. They are not good is one reason.

ASL will schiit on schiit amps.

As far as jolida vs schiit multibit IDK.

Like I said a week or two ago. All of the multibit dacs were hooked up to really messed up amplifiers. It just was not a good setup at all.

And yeah. We will see what happens.

If hillary and trump run against each other without sanders running as an independent, I will be working towards moving to canada.

If sanders can pull off some sort of miracle, I will be moving to washington state. And from there I am sure I will come down to the bay area. That is really not a long drive by my standards.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Some dynakit stuff has headphone out.
> 
> And there are still tons of marantz, fischer, and even Mcintosh stuff that are going up in price and actually *sound really good with certain headphones*. You just need to give them some tlc.
> 
> And there are plenty of other reasons why heeds and keces are hard to sell. They are not good is one reason.


I think spritzer put it really well. Good old gear that sounds good with speakers generally doesn't sound as good with headphones. If this were the case, headphone enthusiasts would just buy a vintage amplifier and call it a day. With the exception of insensitive stuff driven off speaker taps (HE-6, K1000), not even experienced older folks rely on the same amp to drive both.

Yeah, the Heed and Keces stuff came out too long ago to be good (along with most other dedicated headphone amps and DACs from the 90s). Dedicated headphone gear has come a long way since then.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think spritzer put it really well. Good old gear that sounds good with speakers generally doesn't sound as good with headphones. If this were the case, headphone enthusiasts would just buy a vintage amplifier and call it a day. With the exception of insensitive stuff driven off speaker taps (HE-6, K1000), not even experienced older folks rely on the same amp to drive both.
> 
> Yeah, the Heed and Keces stuff came out too long ago to be good (along with most other dedicated headphone amps and DACs from the 90s). Dedicated headphone gear has come a long way since then.


You don't know me very well do you?









I literally use nothing but speaker amps to drive headphones.

Ultimately it depends on the amp in question. Below is a tube speaker amp with a tube psu. Nothing is tailored to headphones what so ever, and the ONLY headphone we had a problem with was the philips fidelio x2. IDK why. Grados work just fine, but the philips really picks up a nasty hum.

Every other headphone and even IEMs sound fantastic.

BTW that is not me listening to the system.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I keep hearing that you cant enjoy music if your an audiophile. why do people say that?


This sums it up well:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Audiophile has a negative connotation of caring more about gear than music.


I imagine people that actually care more about gear are fewer than people that care about their setup because they enjoy listening to music.


----------



## philhalo66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> This sums it up well:
> I imagine people that actually care more about gear are fewer than people that care about their setup because they enjoy listening to music.


that does sum it up nicely. I just recently bought some HyperX cloud 2's i like them but i barely see any difference between my old turtle beach x12's


----------



## bumblebee1980

you should give the Sennheiser HD600 a listen someday. you will most certainly hear a difference. those headphones are so Hi-Fi and euphonic you won't give a **** what you're listening to as long as it's loud. on the other hand I bought a friend a pair of HD598 and he thinks his Razer headset sounds better


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> you should give the Sennheiser HD600 a listen someday. you will most certainly hear a difference. those headphones are so Hi-Fi and euphonic you won't give a **** what you're listening to as long as it's loud. on the other hand I bought a friend a pair of HD598 and he thinks his Razer headset sounds better


Yeah everyone owes it to themselves to try at least one of the "big three" mid-fi dynamic headphones, namely the HD 600, Beyerdynamic DT 880 variant, and AKG K7xx and/or K712 Pro (I say big three since the AKG K7 series is usually grouped together). As long as you disable enhancements in Windows for your sound device, and listen to something of better quality than YouTube, these will be a major improvement over any gaming headset and probably any sub $200 headphone. Actually even listening to music on YouTube is a lot better on any of these compared to any regular gaming headset.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I may be too busy with work, and playing games to post here often for the next month or so, but as Arnie'd say,, "Ah'll be buck!". I should be making my final audio related purchase when I complate a deal with a friend for a Summit-Fi headphone in early May. I've always wanted to own this badboy and, much to my surprise, my friend's offering it to me at a good price. Meanwhile, I'm having great fun playing games with my dual GTX Titan 6GB, would be even better when I get back the Z87 mobo that had to be RMA'ed due to spoilt USB2.0 ports and unstable USB3.0 ports at the back of the mobo.

Meanwhile, the NuForce uDAC-3 I'd gotten from MD is surprisingly fun sounding and amazingly powerful for such a dinky DAC combo. It powers my HE500/HE4 and DT990/600 to loud enough volume for me with a fair amount of headroom to go louder.....well worth the about 70USD I'd paid for it and shipping to my neck of the woods.


----------



## Blze001

I'm really excited to get my hands on my new AKG K92s after work. Is it wrong to be excited for a $60 pair of headphones? I think it's because they're going to be my new office headphones and will probably average more use per day than my Q701s and K550s.


----------



## silvrr

Going to be a fun weekend!

Picked up a Schiit Lyr 2, should be here Saturday. Haven't received tracking for the tubes yet though, hopefully they come Saturday too.

Also have a Chord Mojo arriving Friday which is a review sample, have that for a week and then I have to send it on.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Excellently done. The more Schiit, the better.

You should grab a Schiit DAC to compare.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Excellently done. The more Schiit, the better.
> 
> You should grab a Schiit DAC to compare.


I have seen some reviews where people prefer the Zdac over the Bifrost Multibit, I think it comes down to preference. And for the price (1/3 less) I doubt the Bifrost provides 3 times the performance. I've had a few sessions listening to the Yggy and wasn't all that impressed given the cost. However, all of those were in meet conditions and not very ideal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philhalo66*
> 
> I keep hearing that you cant enjoy music if your an audiophile. why do people say that?


It is a combination of narrow minded elitists that give audiophile a bad name and a difference in priorities between casuals who simply listen to music and enthusiasts who immerse themselves in listening to music and pursue what they consider their own perfect sound signature. Fundamentally, there is no difference between an audiophile and a normal person when it comes to enjoying music; we all love listening to music. The difference comes from how audiophiles listen to music however. An audiophile appreciates high quality sound for the music they enjoy listening to. A lot of casuals don't care about that. They are fine with their stock earbuds. There is nothing wrong with that. Most audiophiles can't do that however. Poorly recorded or mastered audio files drive us up walls. Crappy headphones and headsets driven by pointless marketing drivel sound terrible to our spoiled and conditioned ears that are used to listening to actual headphones driven by dedicated amps and DAC's. As a result, there is a misconception that audiophiles don't enjoy music, simply because we are so picky about *HOW* we listen to our music. To sum it up, audiophiles enjoy music, just not the same way as casuals.


----------



## Blze001

Whelp, my K92s are on my head. I've honestly rewritten this a couple of times because they seem to behave differently for each song. On some songs, they're a muddy mess of mids. On others, they have some decent clarity and separation. I can tell they're AKG headphones, but they kinda sound like K550 drivers trying to send sound through a blanket. If it's a really complex song with multiple instruments, they get overwhelmed (Mannheim Steamroller, Here Come the Mummies, etc), but if you give them a slightly simpler song, they sound alright (ZZ Top, Doobie Brothers, etc). It's almost like they were made for classic rock, because that's where they do their best.

Then again, I am comparing these brand new $60 headphones to $150-$200 headphones with a hundred hours of burn in at least, so maybe they'll surprise me once I get the new headphone smell worn off.

Even if they don't, they'll do just fine until I can fix my $50 Wraiths that I tweaked with another $50 worth pads and cables. As a side note, the Wraith 2.0s are pretty darn solid once you sort those items out. I'm not regretting these K92s, but they don't quite live up the AKG name.

EDIT: HM5 pads help. Because of course they do, HM5 pads help everything.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Whelp, my K92s are on my head. I've honestly rewritten this a couple of times because they seem to behave differently for each song. On some songs, they're a muddy mess of mids. On others, they have some decent clarity and separation. I can tell they're AKG headphones, but they kinda sound like K550 drivers trying to send sound through a blanket. If it's a really complex song with multiple instruments, they get overwhelmed (Mannheim Steamroller, Here Come the Mummies, etc), but if you give them a slightly simpler song, they sound alright (ZZ Top, Doobie Brothers, etc). It's almost like they were made for classic rock, because that's where they do their best.
> 
> Then again, I am comparing these brand new $60 headphones to $150-$200 headphones with a hundred hours of burn in at least, so maybe they'll surprise me once I get the new headphone smell worn off.
> 
> Even if they don't, they'll do just fine until I can fix my $50 Wraiths that I tweaked with another $50 worth pads and cables. As a side note, the Wraith 2.0s are pretty darn solid once you sort those items out. I'm not regretting these K92s, but they don't quite live up the AKG name.
> 
> EDIT: HM5 pads help. Because of course they do, HM5 pads help everything.


AKGs tend to need A LOT of burn-in.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx*
> 
> AKGs tend to need A LOT of burn-in.


Oh yeah, my Q701s took ages to burn in properly, hence why I'm not making a final determination on these yet. I'll post a follow up in May.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh yeah, my Q701s took ages to burn in properly, hence why I'm not making a final determination on these yet. I'll post a follow up in May.


I have to second this (or third this I guess). My K7xx took far longer to "burn-in" than every other headphone I've owned. I don't believe it to be brain burn-in either, my SR-007 for example showed no burn-in effects which agrees with the consensus about Stax not needing burn-in.


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Going to be a fun weekend!
> 
> Picked up a Schiit Lyr 2, should be here Saturday. Haven't received tracking for the tubes yet though, hopefully they come Saturday too.
> 
> Also have a Chord Mojo arriving Friday which is a review sample, have that for a week and then I have to send it on.


I would pair a BIMBY with that. Anything below that wouldn't be worth it in my opinion.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Picked up a Schiit Lyr 2, should be here Saturday. Haven't received tracking for the tubes yet though, hopefully they come Saturday too.


Tubes are going to be here Saturday too! Also the wife is going to be out of town all weekend at a friend's baby shower, lots of listening time to be had.


----------



## Shardnax

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It is a combination of narrow minded elitists that give audiophile a bad name and a difference in priorities between casuals who simply listen to music and enthusiasts who immerse themselves in listening to music and pursue what they consider their own perfect sound signature. Fundamentally, there is no difference between an audiophile and a normal person when it comes to enjoying music; we all love listening to music. The difference comes from how audiophiles listen to music however. An audiophile appreciates high quality sound for the music they enjoy listening to. A lot of casuals don't care about that. They are fine with their stock earbuds. There is nothing wrong with that. Most audiophiles can't do that however. Poorly recorded or mastered audio files drive us up walls. Crappy headphones and headsets driven by pointless marketing drivel sound terrible to our spoiled and conditioned ears that are used to listening to actual headphones driven by dedicated amps and DAC's. As a result, there is a misconception that audiophiles don't enjoy music, simply because we are so picky about *HOW* we listen to our music. To sum it up, audiophiles enjoy music, just not the same way as casuals.


It's like how the average gamer doesn't get why anyone would want to pick up a mechanical keyboard or spend a few hundred on a GPU for games when you can get a KB for a few dollars or a computer for the price of a single GPU. Similar comparisons can be drawn for other hobbies. I only care about the casual side of things when people want to make wild claims that go against objective fact







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Tubes are going to be here Saturday too! Also the wife is going to be out of town all weekend at a friend's baby shower, lots of listening time to be had.


I hope you've got a six pack on the ready, sounds like this weekend, you can kick back and chillax......enjoying audio goodness and some brewsky.


----------



## Blze001

Fiddled with the EQ a wee bit on the Rockbox'd iPod with the cMoy amp and after a day of listening, I'm starting to like these K92s more. Still very mid forward, but it's not stealing the show anymore. Dunno if it's my ears adjusting or they're already burning in (maybe both), but it's a change for the better for sure.

EQ tweaks were minor, 1db boost to the treble, 2db boost to the bass. Hey, they're $60 headphones, you're allowed to use EQ with $60 headphones even if you're an audiophile!


----------



## pez

Guys I *ALMOST* jumped on that $750 deal for the LCD-2 Aluminum edition. It took some serious will-power not to order them yesterday. Pls halp







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys I *ALMOST* jumped on that $750 deal for the LCD-2 Aluminum edition. It took some serious will-power not to order them yesterday. Pls halp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys I *ALMOST* jumped on that $750 deal for the LCD-2 Aluminum edition. It took some serious will-power not to order them yesterday. Pls halp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Where is that deal?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Where is that deal?


http://www.adorama.com/AULCD2LATC.html?emailprice=t&hotlink=t&svfor=5m&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_source=rflaid62905


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys I *ALMOST* jumped on that $750 deal for the LCD-2 Aluminum edition. It took some serious will-power not to order them yesterday. Pls halp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Good job. The LCD-2 wouldn't really be a significant improvement from the HD 650.

Skip mid-fi purgatory and save up for the big burritos.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Good job. The LCD-2 wouldn't really be a significant improvement from the HD 650.
> 
> Skip mid-fi purgatory and save up for the big burritos.


With an after market cable, it is a HUGE improvement.

The issue is finding an amp.

That is where the LCD2 can really shine or fall completely on its face.

Aside from stax, the HE-1000 and potentially the newer cheaper version of the HE-1000 is what I would go for.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> With an after market cable, it is a HUGE improvement.
> 
> The issue is finding an amp.
> 
> That is where the LCD2 can really shine or fall completely on its face.
> 
> Aside from stax, the HE-1000 and potentially the newer cheaper version of the HE-1000 is what I would go for.


Nah, the LCD-2 is still a mid-tier headphone -- it just doesn't have the capability to exceed that general level regardless of how one might try to mask its flaws with extravagant cables or amplification. The HD 650 makes much more sense for similar performance and better "scalability" at a much more reasonable price.

With the prices the HE-6 is going for nowadays I'm surprised LCD-2s still sell at all...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Good job. The LCD-2 wouldn't really be a significant improvement from the HD 650.
> 
> Skip mid-fi purgatory and save up for the big burritos.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> With an after market cable, it is a HUGE improvement.
> 
> The issue is finding an amp.
> 
> That is where the LCD2 can really shine or fall completely on its face.
> 
> Aside from stax, the HE-1000 and potentially the newer cheaper version of the HE-1000 is what I would go for.


Well I had to consider the fact that I didn't care for the LCD-2, 3 or X at the meet some years back, and the fact that I wouldn't be upgrading my amp. In all honesty, Nothing will peak my interest until I can get a capable Stax 007 <$1500. One day I'll pay what I need to for them, but that would be an irresistible deal for me







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Guys I *ALMOST* jumped on that $750 deal for the LCD-2 Aluminum edition. It took some serious will-power not to order them yesterday. Pls halp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Daaaaaamn, didn't know of an aluminum version of the LCD2!







Buuuuut, I'm not a fan of the weight and its sig sound, having owned an LCD2.2 before so, fortunately, it's not a temptation for me. Saving my deniros for a HE1000......which I think would be a nice complement to my other cans.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Daaaaaamn, didn't know of an aluminum version of the LCD2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buuuuut, I'm not a fan of the weight and its sig sound, having owned an LCD2.2 before so, fortunately, it's not a temptation for me. Saving my deniros for a HE1000......which I think would be a nice complement to my other cans.


Yeah that aluminum LCD-2 is sexy.


----------



## pez

Yeah, those looks had me. I'm just trying to hold out for the Fostex...1.5 months and counting...


----------



## freitz

Ill Just leave this here. Was playing around with a 2 700 Watt light kit I got for toying around.


__
https://flic.kr/p/FuG7wy


__
https://flic.kr/p/FuG7wy
 by Fred Reitz, on Flickr

As for the post about the LCD 2's... Get a silver Cable and you will be one happy camper over your HD 650's. Should be a significant improvement.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah that aluminum LCD-2 is sexy.


I guess I am just a slut for wood. I love the rosewood on my LCD2.2 personally!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess I am just a slut for wood. I love the rosewood on my LCD2.2 personally!


I'm a sucker for both. Nice metallic (aluminum or *titanium*) finish, or attractive wood finish. As long as it's not plastic!


----------



## pez

So apparently I underestimated just how much my previous earpads had worn on the HD650. So now I share with you my new pads for the HD650 and new cable for the Q701.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## silvrr

Wow, that is a big difference in the pads. How long did it take for them to get that shallow?


----------



## pez

Um...however long they were on there when OC'ing Noob had them, plus my ownership. And I've had them for over 2 years now. I'd be willing to bet they're the original pads.

It was a tough pill for me to swallow spending ~$60 on 'authentic' pads, but in the end very worth it. My ears were never bothered by touching the inner foam, but they don't touch anymore







.

Unfortunately, it's bed time and I won't get to really test them until probably tomorrow or when my weekend starts Thursday afternoon







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Um...however long they were on there when OC'ing Noob had them, plus my ownership. And I've had them for over 2 years now. I'd be willing to bet they're the original pads.
> 
> It was a tough pill for me to swallow spending ~$60 on 'authentic' pads, but in the end very worth it. My ears were never bothered by touching the inner foam, but they don't touch anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Unfortunately, it's bed time and I won't get to really test them until probably tomorrow or when my weekend starts Thursday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yup! I never changed the pads before I parted with them. New pads are nice though... so soft and fuzzy.


----------



## pez

Oh definitely. I'm determined my body didn't want me to sleep all the way tonight just so I could use them







. I'm loving the new life it's put back into them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm hoping my hd 600 pads break in soon. Sure they're soft and squishy but man they can put some pressure just under your ear when they want to.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I definitely notice a bit of stiffness with the new pads, but it's not too bad for me actually...and I wear glasses. Your situation actually sounds more headband-related. Breaking in/stretching the headband a bit will probably help you the most







.

EDIT: Ironically I noticed Spotify on my main rig was starting to literally sound 'meh'. I was starting to think I was going crazy and losing some love for the HD650. Turns out that not only did 'High Quality' streaming get turned off, but volume-leveling was on. GG Spotify.

Bonus setup photo







. Nothing majorly new at all.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@Tjj226 Angel - I figured you'd be disappointed to know that I went with a Cambridge Audio Azur for my next integrated amp.







My first choice was the Harman Kardon HK990 but I missed a good deal on one by two weeks. Vintage amps were out of the running because I wanted balanced connections.

I'll see how it does.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel - I figured you'd be disappointed to know that I went with a Cambridge Audio Azur for my next integrated amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first choice was the Harman Kardon HK990 but I missed a good deal on one by two weeks. Vintage amps were out of the running because I wanted balanced connections.
> 
> I'll see how it does.


Can't care right now.

My dad is being incredibly stupid and shmuck all at the same time. He and my mom are divorced and he thought it was real funny to stop making my mom's house payments.

So I gotta help my mom move, and in the mean time the layers are going after all of his retirement.

If the lawyers can get the money, we are looking at moving to seattle much earlier than anticipated.

That also means I have to get all of my audio projects done.

I have an amp, dac, preamp, phonostage, and reel to reel that I have to rebuild in about a months time. Yay


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The D5K appears to have made a return under the company E-MU and comes in Teak, Ebony, or Rosewood choices.

Source


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Can't care right now.
> 
> My dad is being incredibly stupid and shmuck all at the same time. He and my mom are divorced and he thought it was real funny to stop making my mom's house payments.
> 
> So I gotta help my mom move, and in the mean time the layers are going after all of his retirement.
> 
> If the lawyers can get the money, we are looking at moving to seattle much earlier than anticipated.
> 
> That also means I have to get all of my audio projects done.
> 
> I have an amp, dac, preamp, phonostage, and reel to reel that I have to rebuild in about a months time. Yay










. Keep us, or even me updated via PM just in case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The D5K appears to have made a return under the company E-MU and comes in Teak, Ebony, or Rosewood choices.
> 
> Source


I kept seeing this on MassDrop and was like 'hmmm, odd'. Just didn't think too much of it at first. Would be cool, but it's more expensive than the TH-x00 and potentially not as great







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Sold my Woo WA6-SE yesteday! The hunt for a new SS amp begins!
I want to have something powerful, something with good speed & transients to waken up HD650 and other future headphones.
Suggestions?









Ive been recommended the following so far:
Meier Audio Corda Classic
Questyle CMA800R
Cayin
Mjolnir 2 maybe


----------



## pez

So I got a new keyboard, but my headphones just wanted a piece of the action, too







. I present to you all, my two 'cheapest' hobbies.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Sold my Woo WA6-SE yesteday! The hunt for a new SS amp begins!
> I want to have something powerful, something with good speed & transients to waken up HD650 and other future headphones.
> Suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive been recommended the following so far:
> Meier Audio Corda Classic
> Questyle CMA800R
> Cayin
> Mjolnir 2 maybe


Sounds like you might want to turn the HD 650 into something else, but the best way to do that is indeed to get another headphone.

Some others you might want to look into are the Gustard H10 and Violectric amps (the Gustard H10 is based on a Violetric design).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I got a new keyboard, but my headphones just wanted a piece of the action, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I present to you all, my two 'cheapest' hobbies.


Gotta love how audio, while expensive, is nothing compared to various other hobbies (like say salt water fish tanks (even a nano can wind up being over $5k in expenses), autocross, etc.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I got a new keyboard, but my headphones just wanted a piece of the action, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I present to you all, my two 'cheapest' hobbies.


Nicely done







, HHKB Pro 2? I have two of this badboy, one charcoal grey, the other is white.....off white actually, more light cream/beige.

A question: Would an entry level Stax be a good intro to the world of estat? I can get a Stax SRS-2170 for a decent price, kinda curious how it'd sound......meanwhile, I MAY be getting my HE1000 sooner rather than later. Possibly within the first two weeks of April......pretty stoked about it!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Massdrop is introducing the purpleheart edition of TH-X00


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Gotta love how audio, while expensive, is nothing compared to various other hobbies (like say salt water fish tanks (even a nano can wind up being over $5k in expenses), autocross, etc.


Indeed







.

Car mods were getting a lot of my money at one point, but I got to the point where my cheapest mods were hitting the $1k mark. Therefore they're on hold for a bit







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nicely done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , HHKB Pro 2? I have two of this badboy, one charcoal grey, the other is white.....off white actually, more light cream/beige.
> 
> A question: Would an entry level Stax be a good intro to the world of estat? I can get a Stax SRS-2170 for a decent price, kinda curious how it'd sound......meanwhile, I MAY be getting my HE1000 sooner rather than later. Possibly within the first two weeks of April......pretty stoked about it!


It is







. Loving the Topre switches so far. If I get comfortable enough with it, I'm going to shoot to maybe get another for work use, or go with a RealForce. PBT caps alone were worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Massdrop is introducing the purpleheart edition of TH-X00


Part of me is not sure if I should cancel my current order for this one, or stick it out and try it as I haven't even heard the original. And then there's the option of getting this one in addition to the other...hmm.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Sounds like you might want to turn the HD 650 into something else, but the best way to do that is indeed to get another headphone.
> 
> Some others you might want to look into are the Gustard H10 and Violectric amps (the Gustard H10 is based on a Violetric design).


Ye it does indeed sound I should go find a planar!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I think you can ask them to switch your order, but you will have to wait until August or something.


----------



## pez

Yep. I just saw the date of August 19th. No thank you. I'll deal with my 'inferior' set







. Massdrop is starting to have a trend with these kinds of things. I'm growing tired of it, really lol.


----------



## Aventadoor

A guy offered me his original TH-X00, 4 months old.
But these are so sexy! Oh well...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep. I just saw the date of August 19th. No thank you. I'll deal with my 'inferior' set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Massdrop is starting to have a trend with these kinds of things. I'm growing tired of it, really lol.


What trend are you speaking to? Sorry, I am confused.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Massdrop is introducing the purpleheart edition of TH-X00


It makes me wish I had $1200 cad or so spare just lying around collecting dust so I could pick up two pairs. They do look rather lovely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Car mods were getting a lot of my money at one point, but I got to the point where my cheapest mods were hitting the $1k mark. Therefore they're on hold for a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thankfully,with my favourite engine the worst is the $3k USD or so for an individual throttle body kit - most parts are under $1k USD, but at the same time it's still a 1.6L 4age in the end. Fun engine, lots of life, but not everyone will want it. I'd also have to fund a new chassis, and while I loved my ae92 I'd probably want to swap over to rear wheel drive because of various reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep. I just saw the date of August 19th. No thank you. I'll deal with my 'inferior' set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Massdrop is starting to have a trend with these kinds of things. I'm growing tired of it, really lol.


Yeah, the trend of "oh hey look at the deal!" and sixteen comments about how it's cheaper on Amazon, or even worse the manufacturer's website (like the glorious pc gaming race mouse mats, which are... You guessed it, cheaper on the company's website)


----------



## Blze001

I think I might like AKGs, guys.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I think I might like AKGs, guys.


The K812 and K1000 are high on my list of headphones to try before I die.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The K812 and K1000 are high on my list of headphones to try before I die.


I've always wanted to try the K812 but I doubt they would be as impressive as my Beyerdynamic T1 (First gen) or even my HD800. Their not that common or easy to find either.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I've always wanted to try the K812 but I doubt they would be as impressive as my Beyerdynamic T1 (First gen) or even my HD800. Their not that common or easy to find either.


Have you read this?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/745213/comparison-review-a-tale-of-two-flagships-part-deux-beyerdynamic-t1-vs-akg-k812

Of course that's merely one user's subjective impressions, and he only used an OTL tube amp which is ideal for the T1 but not ideal for the K812 Pro.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 
> 
> I think I might like AKGs, guys.


Nice set. Myself, I've lately found myself reaching for my K712's over the HD 600's. Both are nice, there's just something I tend to like a touch more with the K712's it seems.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nice set. Myself, I've lately found myself reaching for my K712's over the HD 600's. Both are nice, *there's just something I tend to like a touch more* with the K712's it seems.


I'm curious what this is. It could be one of several things. Is it the openness? Or the detail? Maybe the more forward treble, or something about its bass presentation?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What trend are you speaking to? Sorry, I am confused.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It makes me wish I had $1200 cad or so spare just lying around collecting dust so I could pick up two pairs. They do look rather lovely.
> Thankfully,with my favourite engine the worst is the $3k USD or so for an individual throttle body kit - most parts are under $1k USD, but at the same time it's still a 1.6L 4age in the end. Fun engine, lots of life, but not everyone will want it. I'd also have to fund a new chassis, and while I loved my ae92 I'd probably want to swap over to rear wheel drive because of various reasons.
> Yeah, the trend of "oh hey look at the deal!" and sixteen comments about how it's cheaper on Amazon, or even worse the manufacturer's website (like the glorious pc gaming race mouse mats, which are... You guessed it, cheaper on the company's website)


More so the trend of Massdrop not offering a remotely beneficial price on certain products like those that WhiteWulfe mentioned. Also, *HEY, buy this new, amazing, totally awesome K7XX that we released!* *Oh HAI GUYS WAIT!!! We came out with a black and red edition, even though we know you JUST bought the *old* version*

They're a business and they're in it to make money, but I find it a tad annoying that it's starting to happen more and more. First the K7XX 'Valentine's Day' edition that, and now the Purpleheart TH-X00.

For a consumer that thinks they're getting a special and somewhat exclusive product, they find a way to make them also feel like they purchased an inferior product months later (or at least market in that direction).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The K812 and K1000 are high on my list of headphones to try before I die.


The 812 is literally nothing special to listen to after you've heard the Q/K7XX line. However, the K1000 is a must try before you die.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Can't care right now.


That sucks -- take care. Give me a call if/when you move west and can come down for a visit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm curious what this is. It could be one of several things. Is it the openness? Or the detail? Maybe the more forward treble, or something about its bass presentation?


More importantly, did you buy that Gungnir Multibit yet? I can't stress enough how important it is for you to experience it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> More importantly, did you buy that Gungnir Multibit yet? I can't stress enough how important it is for you to experience it.


I plan to experience it before buying it, although I'd need to find time to evaluate a new DAC. If all else fails I will use Schiit's 15 day trial period.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The 812 is literally nothing special to listen to after you've heard the Q/K7XX line. However, the K1000 is a must try before you die.


This is where we differ in opinion, I like mine! I've culled a number of cans from my collection (sold off: HE400i, ATH-AD2000, ATH-W5000, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, HD700) but the HD800, K812, Grado GS1000i/PS1000, Denon AH-D7000 are definitely keepers for me. I quite enjoy the K812 sound actually, very detailed sounding, great imagery and soundstage (cannot compare with the HD800 of course) and think of it as a HD800 with a narrower soundstage (NOT 'narrow' per se). Great for Jazz pieces and chamber music.....loses to the HD800 on those big orchestral pieces. Listening to pop, I prefer the K812 though.

That's the great thing about audio appreciation, can be a bad thing though, we listen to the same cans and hear the same thing, but our perception and preference color our judgment/opinion. Good that we can agree to disagree about this things, I can't abide some forum members (NOT from here) who simply think too highly of themselves, they think that their opinions are etched in stone and that theirs are the only opinions that count.









Meanwhile, I should be getting my HE1000 within a couple of weeks, sure as hell wanna see how it stacks up against my HD800 and K812.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> This is where we differ in opinion, I like mine! I've culled a number of cans from my collection (sold off: HE400i, ATH-AD2000, ATH-W5000, Beyerdynamic DT-1350, HD700) but the HD800, K812, Grado GS1000i/PS1000, Denon AH-D7000 are definitely keepers for me. I quite enjoy the K812 sound actually, very detailed sounding, great imagery and soundstage (cannot compare with the HD800 of course) and think of it as a HD800 with a narrower soundstage (NOT 'narrow' per se). Great for Jazz pieces and chamber music.....loses to the HD800 on those big orchestral pieces. Listening to pop, I prefer the K812 though.
> 
> That's the great thing about audio appreciation, can be a bad thing though, we listen to the same cans and hear the same thing, but our perception and preference color our judgment/opinion. Good that we can agree to disagree about this things, I can't abide some forum members (NOT from here) who simply think too highly of themselves, they think that their opinions are etched in stone and that theirs are the only opinions that count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, I should be getting my HE1000 within a couple of weeks, sure as hell wanna see how it stacks up against my HD800 and K812.


Well, I'm also going based on the fact that someone that likes the lesser 7XX line has had experience. The 812 are good, but the K1000 is more of an experience than the 812. Considering boredgunner own(s/ed) a set of K7XX, I don't think it's going to wow him like it would the K1000. However, since he does appreciate the AKGs, he may just love it and have an appreciation for it from an AKG fan standpoint. I know I like my Q701, but I remember the K812 being nothing spectacular in comparison.

I am also someone who doesn't care for the HD800, either. I can appreciate them for what they are, but they simply do not stack up (for me) against the Stax. I quite enjoy my Q701 for detail and soundstage and for their specific use.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I am also someone who doesn't care for the HD800, either. I can appreciate them for what they are, but they simply do not stack up (for me) against the Stax.


True that. I find it very hard to recommend other ~$1500 headphones when the SR-007A is right in that price point. It's also now impossible for me to recommend any headphone above that price other than the SR-009. The transparency and detail it delivers (especially transparency) is just too good for a non-electrostat to handle. I haven't modded mine, although after plugging the bass port and making other small modifications (damping I assume) some people swear by it as the best headphone of all time.

Speaking of AKG though, the K7xx at $199 is the best value in the mid-fi category easily. It beats the DT 880 Pro (250 Ohm) in many ways without sounding too much different.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm slowly growing to like the Q701 better and better--which I hear is 99% equivalent to the K7XX. It's a 'gaming' headphone for me mainly, and I even find myself picking them up for rock, metal, etc.

For the time being, I still wait until may for the TH-X00. I'm hoping when that day comes, I can relive the memories I have of the Denon sound I first fell in love with.

I'd actually like to try the DT880 again, but I'm still 'okay' from the last time I owned a Beyer headphone







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm slowly growing to like the Q701 better and better--which I hear is 99% equivalent to the K7XX. It's a 'gaming' headphone for me mainly, and I even find myself picking them up for rock, metal, etc.
> 
> For the time being, I still wait until may for the TH-X00. I'm hoping when that day comes, I can relive the memories I have of the Denon sound I first fell in love with.
> 
> I'd actually like to try the DT880 again, but I'm still 'okay' from the last time I owned a Beyer headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


AKGs seem to have a long burn-in time. I'm not convinced it's entirely brain burn-in either, it's unique to the K7xx of all the headphones I've owned. It seemed to improve over a longer duration of time than the others, a very long time.

The K7xx has significantly more bass presence from what I've read. Other than that they are largely the same, although the biggest benefit is probably the lack of bumps on the headband.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm curious what this is. It could be one of several things. Is it the openness? Or the detail? Maybe the more forward treble, or something about its bass presentation?


It's hard to put into actual words, since I try not to directly compare them back to back, but a few things seem to come to mind:

- Familiarity. I'm mentioning this one first because it's the giant elephant in the room, as I've owned my K712's for over two years, and just about a month or so now for the HD 600's.
- Comfort. Assuming I get the headstrap on the right way with my K712's, I find them to be a lot more comfortable to wear long term. They also pretty much don't touch my ears, which can sometimes bug me with the HD 600's. K712's also don't pinch along/under my ear lobes (although some have mentioned this could very well be due to the fact that my HD 600's are so new, and I might just need to look into bending the metal outwards slightly)
- Bass. I'm still debating about this one, but there's one HUGE thing I greatly love about the K712's and their bass. it's punchy, it's fast, and it's in your face. Well, the HD 600's can get in your face, but it's this warm and fuzzy kind of bass. Some of the really potent stuff I listen to (gabber, Harsh EBM, and Aggrotech) seems to benefit from this, whereas with rock the K712's almost feel too clinical with their approach to things. DnB I haven't had time to sit down and get a better idea on the HD 600's yet, so can't say there.

One area where the two are rather noticeably different though, is how they present the soundstage: with music, K712's have this feeling of the music being a lot "closer", while the HD 600's have a more livelier feel to them.

EDIT: Demon Hunter's first album doesn't sound that bad on the K712's, but that's probably the beer talking, because when I can concentrate man the drum kit pretty much in it's entirety (minus the crashes and rides) doesn't sound right, and the guitars sound like they're Fischer Price toys... Okay, not that bad, but they sure sound like they were recorded halfway down the hallway or something (just not as much life to them, or too "clinical")


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> AKGs seem to have a long burn-in time. I'm not convinced it's entirely brain burn-in either, it's unique to the K7xx of all the headphones I've owned. It seemed to improve over a longer duration of time than the others, a very long time.
> 
> The K7xx has significantly more bass presence from what I've read. Other than that they are largely the same, although the biggest benefit is probably the lack of bumps on the headband.


Hmm, you seem to be right. I was thinking of picking up the K7XX for that reason alone, but thought I read they were very similar to the Q701. I might look into them, though if they sacrifice too much soundstage for that, I'll probably pass.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm, you seem to be right. I was thinking of picking up the K7XX for that reason alone, but thought I read they were very similar to the Q701. I might look into them, though if they sacrifice too much soundstage for that, I'll probably pass.


I'm guessing the sound stage difference is minimal. The only difference in sound stage should be caused by the more elevated mid/upper bass frequencies, but they aren't elevated to the point where they make the rest of the sound signature muddy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am tempted to have my friend mill me some rosewood or zebra wood cups. He has a wood mill.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm hoping my hd 600 pads break in soon. Sure they're soft and squishy but man they can put some pressure just under your ear when they want to.


HD600 barely sit on my head after an hour. you should return them if you don't find them comfortable. try bending the spring steel and if the headphones are pinching your jaw try adjusting the sliders. I can wear one click less than what I have now but the pads would be touching my ear lobe. use the mirror in your bathroom if you need help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Grado headphones are the absolute worst in getting the right fit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm guessing the sound stage difference is minimal. The only difference in sound stage should be caused by the more elevated mid/upper bass frequencies, but they aren't elevated to the point where they make the rest of the sound signature muddy.


Yeah...I really should check them out, but I don't feel obligated to lay down money to be somewhat redundant







. I'm trying to figure out which hobby I want to throw money at for the moment, and I've just obtained 1 or 2 new ones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Grado headphones are the absolute worst in getting the right fit.


The really thick pads ended up being comfy for me with Grados. I haven't owned a pair since the SR325i. I always loved the classy look of those things.


----------



## carlhil2

My Q701 cans are used strictly for gaming/movies now. they are great for that, imo...


----------



## pez

That's what they are for me too







. Music is handled by my trusty HD650s.

I've got about a month and some before the TH-X00 are due to arrive. I'm actually over the 'overly-excited' phase that I was about them, so I'm hoping that will give me a better ability to be neutral about them on first listen.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Grado headphones are the absolute worst in getting the right fit.


I haven't tried the lower end Grado's, but the GS1000i with the G Cush pads are pretty comfy.....and light.







Grado needs some work on their cans that are made of metal though, like the PS1000, due to the weight of the driver enclosures, that sucker is kinda hard to get to sit well on my ears. the ear cups tend to slide down due to their weight.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Must be my head shape then. I had the worst time adjusting the headband on my SR60 and later SR80 to get a good fit.


----------



## pez

Well there's headband mods for that







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Must be my head shape then. I had the worst time adjusting the headband on my SR60 and later SR80 to get a good fit.


I mean, when your head's the shape of a football, I imagine most headphones have issues.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> HD600 barely sit on my head after an hour. you should return them if you don't find them comfortable. try bending the spring steel and if the headphones are pinching your jaw try adjusting the sliders. I can wear one click less than what I have now but the pads would be touching my ear lobe. use the mirror in your bathroom if you need help.


I think it really is just a case of finding that perfect spot with them, and breaking in the pads. Sure, there is some pressure under the ear and just behind the jaw, but at the same time my M50X's do the exact same thing (although I usually don't mind because they keep my music to myself when I'm out and about







). It usually goes away after a while (or maybe I stop noticing as I get into a game or something), so I suspect it's just the initial pad warm up and whatnot.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I plan to experience it before buying it, although I'd need to find time to evaluate a new DAC. If all else fails I will use Schiit's 15 day trial period.


There's one in the HF classifieds for $1000 shipped/PayPaled. Grab it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I mean, when your head's the shape of a football, I imagine most headphones have issues.


I might be an egg head, but all my other headphones save the K701 fit fine.









That said, my head is a bit pointy near the top due to my birth so there might be some truth there.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> True that. I find it very hard to recommend other ~$1500 headphones when the SR-007A is right in that price point. It's also now impossible for me to recommend any headphone above that price other than the SR-009. The transparency and detail it delivers (especially transparency) is just too good for a non-electrostat to handle. I haven't modded mine, although after plugging the bass port and making other small modifications (damping I assume) some people swear by it as the best headphone of all time.
> 
> Speaking of AKG though, the K7xx at $199 is the best value in the mid-fi category easily. It beats the DT 880 Pro (250 Ohm) in many ways without sounding too much different.


How's the warranty on Stax?


----------



## silvrr

My week with the Chord Mojo was fun but I think the head-fi hype train is blowing things out of proportion a bit. Its a competent little box and can't be beat for a nice DAC and AMP combo that is very portable. It runs out of power running my headphones on tracks with a lower recording level though.

Full review is here: Chord Electronics Mojo - Reviews



Having more time with the Lyr and Zdac combo, I have to say I am very happy. There is headroom for days on the Lyr and I think the Zdac really has a sound I enjoy. The combo is great for kicking back and enjoying an album.


----------



## Aventadoor

I stopped reading Head-fi.
Superbestaudiofriends is much better and real.
Looks like Tyll is a fan of SBAF aswell.
He removed all Audeze's from WOF, as a result of his latest review of the LCD-4!

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-open#sFrctCrHmle7FVip.97


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I stopped reading Head-fi.
> Superbestaudiofriends is much better and real.
> Looks like Tyll is a fan of SBAF aswell.
> He removed all Audeze's from WOF, as a result of his latest review of the LCD-4!
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/innerfidelitys-wall-fame-full-size-open#sFrctCrHmle7FVip.97


I'm gonna be a little pedantic and point out he didn't remove them because the LCD-4 is bad, he's just upping his standards and none of the Audeze headphones are quite up to the "best in the world" standard.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Tyll actually specifically calls out why each headphone was retired from the Wall of Fame.

I feel bad about Aud'eze because their pre-Fazor products had the potential of being excellent. A good copy of the LCD-2.2 non-Fazor could easily keep someone happy for a very long time.

The Fazor products make no sense in the context of the HiFiMan HE-560 (or HE-6 for high-end).


----------



## akafreak

Hi, I would like some opinion from experts on few points -

1) All expensive headphones that I have heard till date have sounded muffled to me. The bass are very pronounced, vocals are in the background somewhere and the high frequencies just aren't there. I had heard Shure 1540 to be a very clear headphone but it sounded the same muddied and uninteresting to me when I demoed them.

2) I reaaally liked ATH M50X sound. I came to learn later that its called a W shaped frequency curve where low, mid and high frequencies all are pronounced and detailed. However, I am looking for something more comfortable and expensive. Shure 1540 was comfortable but sounded horrible. My budget is around US $400.

3) I am from India and listen to Indian classical music which has more emphasis on vocals and tunes in mid and higher frequencies. Most headphones that I have seen/heard are boom-boom type. I didn't like the sound of V-Moda headphones. Too bassy for my taste. I like crystal clear sound with low, deep and tight bass. In western music, I like Pop genre.

4) How do the Oppo PM-3 sound? I heard them to be good but I haven't demoed them yet.

5) The Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear are good but I feel they are way too overpriced for the quality they offer.

6) I currently have Asus Xonar U3 in my rig but will upgrade to Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 soon. I listen music on both my PC and Galaxy S5 phone using USB DAC/Amp. No gaming. Some general movie watching as well. I currently listen with JBL J03B headphones and Swan M50w speakers. The headphones are really cheap but sound great with amazing clarity. The speakers are superb.

7) Any "closed" headphone recommendations from experienced people on the above points? I need closed as I am on the move/flights often.

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Hi, I would like some opinion from experts on few points -
> 
> 1) All expensive headphones that I have heard till date have sounded muffled to me. The bass are very pronounced, vocals are in the background somewhere and the high frequencies just aren't there. I had heard Shure 1540 to be a very clear headphone but it sounded the same muddied and uninteresting to me when I demoed them.
> 
> 2) I reaaally liked ATH M50X sound. I came to learn later that its called a W shaped frequency curve where low, mid and high frequencies all are pronounced and detailed. However, I am looking for something more comfortable and expensive. Shure 1540 was comfortable but sounded horrible. My budget is around US $400.
> 
> 3) I am from India and listen to Indian classical music which has more emphasis on vocals and tunes in mid and higher frequencies. Most headphones that I have seen/heard are boom-boom type. I didn't like the sound of V-Moda headphones. Too bassy for my taste. I like crystal clear sound with low, deep and tight bass. In western music, I like Pop genre.
> 
> 4) How do the Oppo PM-3 sound? I heard them to be good but I haven't demoed them yet.
> 
> 5) The Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear are good but I feel they are way too overpriced for the quality they offer.
> 
> 6) I currently have Asus Xonar U3 in my rig but will upgrade to Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 soon. I listen music on both my PC and Galaxy S5 phone using USB DAC/Amp. No gaming. Some general movie watching as well. I currently listen with JBL J03B headphones and Swan M50w speakers. The headphones are really cheap but sound great with amazing clarity. The speakers are superb.
> 
> 7) Any "closed" headphone recommendations from experienced people on the above points? I need closed as I am on the move/flights often.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


1. What do you mean by expensive headphones? What kind of audio setup were they using, such as DAC and amp? What source material were you listening to? I want to say that if they sound muffled, that usually means they are not being properly driven by an amplifier. It could also be a problem with your ears.

3. Sounds like the AKG K553 or K545 would be good for you

7. AKG K553, Fostex TH-X00 (though it might be too bassy)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How's the warranty on Stax?


One year warranty. Although I think they will repair out of warranty products for a fee.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Hi, I would like some opinion from experts on few points -
> 
> 1) All expensive headphones that I have heard till date have sounded muffled to me. The bass are very pronounced, vocals are in the background somewhere and the high frequencies just aren't there. I had heard Shure 1540 to be a very clear headphone but it sounded the same muddied and uninteresting to me when I demoed them.
> 
> 2) I reaaally liked ATH M50X sound. I came to learn later that its called a W shaped frequency curve where low, mid and high frequencies all are pronounced and detailed. However, I am looking for something more comfortable and expensive. Shure 1540 was comfortable but sounded horrible. My budget is around US $400.
> 
> 3) I am from India and listen to Indian classical music which has more emphasis on vocals and tunes in mid and higher frequencies. Most headphones that I have seen/heard are boom-boom type. I didn't like the sound of V-Moda headphones. Too bassy for my taste. I like crystal clear sound with low, deep and tight bass. In western music, I like Pop genre.
> 
> 4) How do the Oppo PM-3 sound? I heard them to be good but I haven't demoed them yet.
> 
> 5) The Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear are good but I feel they are way too overpriced for the quality they offer.
> 
> 6) I currently have Asus Xonar U3 in my rig but will upgrade to Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 soon. I listen music on both my PC and Galaxy S5 phone using USB DAC/Amp. No gaming. Some general movie watching as well. I currently listen with JBL J03B headphones and Swan M50w speakers. The headphones are really cheap but sound great with amazing clarity. The speakers are superb.
> 
> 7) Any "closed" headphone recommendations from experienced people on the above points? I need closed as I am on the move/flights often.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


1) From what I gather, it sounds as if most of the headphones you've listened to are closed-back with V-shaped sound signatures. The Shure 1840 are an open variant, thought I've heard are much 'flatter'. No personal experience with them, however. EDIT: you can ignore the last part as I just got back to the point where you said you needed closed headphones

2) Do you currently own the ATH-M50X? What kind of comfort issues are you having with them? They make velour pads for them, though if it's an issue with the upper part of your ear hitting the foam/driver housing, then that's not really a good solution. The M50X while not having the best sound stage, have a very 'airy' sound to them that helps alleviate that closed-back headphone spiel.

3) Pop music is generally tailored to sounding good on the V-shaped headphones, but it sounds like that's not your style. Do the highs/treble of these types of headphones bother you?

4) No experience

5) The Momentum 2 are expensive for what they are, IMO. I've heard them and they are really good headphones, but they are way too close in sound and quality to the M50X to be the price that they are. I feel the M50X would remain sturdier in the long run, even.

6) I've heard good things about the Dragonfly 1.2, so I think that'll be good for your usage

7) I feel like a lot of the closed headphones in your budget range are more side-grades than anything. If viable, I still vote that you try the velour pads on the M50X first.

Hope some of this is helpful







.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akafreak*
> 
> Hi, I would like some opinion from experts on few points -
> 
> 1) All expensive headphones that I have heard till date have sounded muffled to me. The bass are very pronounced, vocals are in the background somewhere and the high frequencies just aren't there. I had heard Shure 1540 to be a very clear headphone but it sounded the same muddied and uninteresting to me when I demoed them.
> 
> 2) I reaaally liked ATH M50X sound. I came to learn later that its called a W shaped frequency curve where low, mid and high frequencies all are pronounced and detailed. However, I am looking for something more comfortable and expensive. Shure 1540 was comfortable but sounded horrible. My budget is around US $400.
> 
> 3) I am from India and listen to Indian classical music which has more emphasis on vocals and tunes in mid and higher frequencies. Most headphones that I have seen/heard are boom-boom type. I didn't like the sound of V-Moda headphones. Too bassy for my taste. I like crystal clear sound with low, deep and tight bass. In western music, I like Pop genre.
> 
> 4) How do the Oppo PM-3 sound? I heard them to be good but I haven't demoed them yet.
> 
> 5) The Sennheiser Momentum 2 over ear are good but I feel they are way too overpriced for the quality they offer.
> 
> 6) I currently have Asus Xonar U3 in my rig but will upgrade to Audioquest Dragonfly 1.2 soon. I listen music on both my PC and Galaxy S5 phone using USB DAC/Amp. No gaming. Some general movie watching as well. I currently listen with JBL J03B headphones and Swan M50w speakers. The headphones are really cheap but sound great with amazing clarity. The speakers are superb.
> 
> 7) Any "closed" headphone recommendations from experienced people on the above points? I need closed as I am on the move/flights often.
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help.


If you've been using your U3 to demo high-end headphones, I'd bet that's the issue.

I highly recommend that you consider a more powerful dac/amp if you plan to purchase $400 headphones. Both the U3 and Dragonfly have miniscule power capabilities. Neither of those amps can make the PM-3 or 1540 sound good, particularly the PM-3 because planar headphones generally sound like crap without adequate power. I've owned both the PM-3 and the 1540, and I thought they both sounded bad from portable low power devices, even though the PM-3 is billed as being portable.

I thought the PM-3, in general, only sounds good if the pads seal perfectly, so if you have long hair or a beard you could be in for rough times. If you get them to seal the vocal range sounds fantastic but overall music sounds a bit artificial somehow, without the bass punch you'd expect from a planar.

If I had about $400 to spend on a setup I could travel with, that would sound clear with good vocals, but I didn't want IEMs, I'd probably get a Schiit Magni 2 (10x the power of a dragonfly) and Modi 2 Uber, plus a Fostex t50rp mk3 (very clean with tight bass. Also, technically not fully closed but it's pretty close) or M50x (Not as clean. More bass but not as tight. Fully closed). Can you use that on a plane? Nope.

If I wanted something fully portable and closed to use on a plane, I'd consider the dragonfly, a Fiio e18, or go with a unit from Leckerton, and opt for IEMs. If I absolutely had to have a full sized headphone to use on a plane I'd probably go with a Bose QC25 (seriously).

If I wanted to spend $400 on a sealed headphone? That's a good question. I really don't think I'd do it. I've owned a few in that range (1540, Fostex TH-X00, PM-3) and sold them all because I prefer the sound and easy use of IEMs in that price range, and neither closed nor IEMs sound as good as open backs, imo.


----------



## Gilles3000

I haven't really been satisfied with the volume control on my setup. The knob on my O2 feels pretty rough and dinky, and controlling system volume trough keyboard shortcuts is even worse.

So, I got inspired by 



, using concrete to make a big hefty volume knob is genius imo.
But his design messes with the audio signal, so I thought I'd make one with a USB microcontroller and a rotary encoder to control system volume.

Now getting to the point, since the cost of the electronics is so ridiculously cheap, I thought I'd make a few of them at once. Is this something any of you would be interested in?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It's here! Paid for (it was awfully painful!) and collected 'The precious', my final headphone purchase as it represents my end game can.....


----------



## Aventadoor

Congratz man!
Really nice headphones, tho I dident got sold on them personally. But ive only heard them with Auralic & Moon 430HA


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Congratz man!
> Really nice headphones, tho I dident got sold on them personally. But ive only heard them with Auralic & Moon 430HA


Shoot, and you weren't sold on it even with those gears?!







I'm gonna run mine on my humble Oppo HA-1 and Gustard X12/H10 stack....









Actually, I'm casually listening to some great DSD track on the HE1k with a Fiio X3 II + JDS Labs C5 stack and I'm liking what I hear. Just realized that with the HFM purchase, I can be counted as a fanboy as evidenced by the pic below....


Heh, a group shot of some of my fave cans.....I do have a lot of faves.


----------



## Aventadoor

I prefer the HE-6 over HE-1000. I havent heard the HE-X yet, but I see some actually prefer it for its more "fun" signature


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Yeah, heard the HEX is preferred by some because it's 'seen' as more euphonic. I wanted something a little more resolving between the two, and from what I've read, it's the HEK. The HE-4 is pretty fun sounding as well, nice treble energy with punchy, yet tight bass (not boomy at all)


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah. What I dident like with the HE-1000 was the little distant sound. And it dident have the viserality and impact the HE-6 gave me with speaker amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Heh, a group shot of some of my fave cans.....I do have a lot of faves.


You also need some electrostatic greatness in your life!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You also need some electrostatic greatness in your life!


Aw, don't you start with that!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Aw, don't you start with that!


I can't for the life of me determine which two HiFiMan cans are on the right. Is one the HE-500 and the other the HE-6?

Congrats on the HE1000 by the way, I spent a lot of time listening to that in a store. It was with HiFiMan's prototype EF1000 amp. Very unique sounding headphone that I felt was good in all areas.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can't for the life of me determine which two HiFiMan cans are on the right. Is one the HE-500 and the other the HE-6?
> 
> Congrats on the HE1000 by the way, I spent a lot of time listening to that in a store. It was with HiFiMan's prototype EF1000 amp. Very unique sounding headphone that I felt was good in all areas.


On the extreme right, it's the HE-4. Between it and the HD800 you'd guessed correctly, it's the HE500. This badboy really shines with the Gustard stack.









And thanks!


----------



## Natskyge

What virtual Surround sound software/hardware what you guys suggest besides Razer Surround and a sound Card? Razers software is in my opinion completly teribly and a have down sizes to mitx recently and i obivously use the Pcie for a GPU.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Most of us probably only use stereo.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most of us probably only use stereo.


QFT! Honestly, stereo's just about all you need for gaming and positional sound......'course having a good audio chain helps a lot.

Looks like there's something wonky goin' on with my Oppo HA-1, even with volume at '0', it's awfully loud and in glorious mono. Taking my set to the local Oppo service center tomorrow (actually it's about 1am here now, so it's more accurate to say later today). Now trying out my HE1000 on the Gustard stack.....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What virtual Surround sound software/hardware what you guys suggest besides Razer Surround and a sound Card? Razers software is in my opinion completly teribly and a have down sizes to mitx recently and i obivously use the Pcie for a GPU.


Then you're going to have to use an external sound card. Creative has some.


----------



## levontraut

Hi All

I am looking for a amp or receiver for my headphone as my on-board sound is not cutting the grade anymore.

they need to power a pair of Pioneer HDJ 2000 MK2 headphones.

Frequency Range: 5 Hz to 30,000 Hz
Impedance: 32 Ω
Max Input: 3,500 mW
Output Sound Level: 107 dB
Driver Unit: φ50 mm domes
Plug: φ3.5 and 6.3 mm stereo mini-jack

My budget is £150 and I would like to connect it up from my motherboard via the HDMI or optical so I do no get any loss.

Thank you.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> What virtual Surround sound software/hardware what you guys suggest besides Razer Surround and a sound Card? Razers software is in my opinion completly teribly and a have down sizes to mitx recently and i obivously use the Pcie for a GPU.


I'm using Razer Surround with most of the options and EQs disabled except for Stereo Widening when I game as I've found it makes a difference with games that don't seem to positioning things too well in stereo for my setup. As soon as I listen to music i disable the Razer software and go stereo. I do like that it plays nicely with an external DAC. If i wanted a similar gaming enhancement i'd probably need a SPDIF out soundcard and output to an external optical-in DAC but that would need a much more expensive setup







.


----------



## Natskyge

Would it be possible to use my motherboard ( Asus Z170i Pro Gaming ) to do the virtual Surround sound, then via S/DPIF run that into my external dac and amp?


----------



## Denca

I've received HD 598 the other day and paired it with my Sound Blaster Z. Because the output impendence of the sound card is 600 they make my headphones very loud. The problem is since they're headphones they don't have a volume control on them. I've already ordered a Koss 165119 VC20 In-Line Headphone Volume Controller to test it.

Is there a cheap but still good amplifier that I could plug with my sound card so that I could still use features I like such as surround. Having an amplifier would be great because it would also have lower output Independence and I could lower the sound volume without changing the windows master volume.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Denca*
> 
> I've received HD 598 the other day and paired it with my Sound Blaster Z. Because the output impendence of the sound card is 600 they make my headphones very loud. The problem is since they're headphones they don't have a volume control on them. I've already ordered a Koss 165119 VC20 In-Line Headphone Volume Controller to test it.
> 
> Is there a cheap but still good amplifier that I could plug with my sound card so that I could still use features I like such as surround. Having an amplifier would be great because it would also have lower output Independence and I could lower the sound volume without changing the windows master volume.


Define "cheap" please


----------



## Denca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Define "cheap" please


Don't know. Something along the lines of 50 euros. Maybe 70.


----------



## bumblebee1980

Fiio K5 came today.

on low gain the volume play with the HD600 is between 12:00-5:30 and 11:00-3:00 on high gain. the blue ring around the volume knob isn't bright at all. amplifier turns ON/OFF at 7:30. the soft touch metal feels nice. it's a nice headphone amplifier for the money


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> Fiio K5 came today. on low gain the volume play with the HD600 is between 12:00-6:00 and 12:00-3:00 on high gain. the blue ring around the volume knob isn't bright at all. nice little headphone amplifier for the money.


More important is the huge storage potential!


----------



## Farih

Guys,

I can get a Lehmann Audio Rhineland and/or a Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amplifeir for very strong reduced prices.

Got them both here and they do sound good but i only have a DT990 and Grado 225e to test them with.
Not the greatest headphone to test amps out like these i reckon, especially the Lehmann linear.

Would you guys buy the Rhineland or Linear if the price is right ?

I will upgrade my headphone to soon, thinking of a Beyer T90, HD600/650 and so.
Does one of these amps go well with them ?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Not a lot of literature on those. In general in audio if something is deeply discounted, there's a reason.










In other news, I have a Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus on the way. I've wanted to own one for quite some time now, and the opportunity has finally arisen.


----------



## Aventadoor

Oh wow! You crazy guy









Been enjoying my poor mans mid-fi today.
Valhalla 2 and HD650. I find the Valhalla 2 better then WA6-SE with HD650.


----------



## Farih

Its hard to tell much difference between the Rhineland and the Linear with my headphone's.
Linear sounds slightly more analytical maybe, fast kick drums seem easier to follow but i think the limitation to both of these amps are my headphone's.

Both do sound better then my own headphone amp though, a Project Headbox II.

I feel tempted to buy the Rhineland since its 300$ cheaper but affraid that ii would be the wrong choice once i also get a higher end headphone.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> In other news, I have a Sennheiser HE90 Orpheus on the way. I've wanted to own one for quite some time now, and the opportunity has finally arisen.


Jeez, do post pics and impressions!!!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Will do.

@boredgunner did you ever replace your KGSS? I'm looking to get rid of my SRM-323S at the moment.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Will do.
> 
> @boredgunner did you ever replace your KGSS? I'm looking to get rid of my SRM-323S at the moment.


Not yet. It seems okay for now, but I sent you a PM.


----------



## pez

Not sure if this is a FUBAR, but I've 'bought' and downloaded all my stuff now. Dig in....there seems to be a little something for everyone







.

http://slickdeals.net/f/8651982-mp3-albums-david-bowie-aerosmith-ac-dc-jimi-hendrix-free-many-more?v=1


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not sure if this is a FUBAR, but I've 'bought' and downloaded all my stuff now. Dig in....there seems to be a little something for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/8651982-mp3-albums-david-bowie-aerosmith-ac-dc-jimi-hendrix-free-many-more?v=1


Looks like it's expired now.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Looks like it's expired now.


Yeah, I think it died around midnight EST last night







.


----------



## PedroC1999

Hello, first time posting in this sub-forum









I am in the look for some in-ear earphones, preferably for listening to music but also for Skype calls etc, I am in the UK and looking to spend a max of around £30, I generally listen to EDM and Pop music, what can you recommend me?


----------



## NFF

Jesus its been forever since i'v last been in here.
so current collection still stands at:
audio tecnica ATH A700
ultrasone PROline 750/2500? FRANKENSONE!
multiple pairs of JVC marshmallows.
jvc air cussions.
Brainwavz B2
Grado SR 60's
and sony MDR-EX110
iv moved recently so now i have my own place and no real need for headphones so i'v been building my home stereo systems. that and i havent had internet for over a year

and as for a IEM reccomendation... uh not to up to date on current cheaper IEM's or audio in general but you cant really go wrong with the JVC marshmallow / air cushions. The Marshmallows you need to do a simple mod to but once you do they sound really similar to the more expensive air cushions. and both should have a mic and be under 30 quid.


----------



## Farih

I done it, i bought the Lehmann Linear.
New for 600,- euro, thats more then 20% off normall price









I now have about 1200,- Euro (excluding cable's) of dac/amp driving a DT990 lol

Time to startt saving for a serious headphone now.
I was thinking of a Beyerdynamic T90... anyone disagree ?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got an older model Tube Amp BL2 (newer ones have a grill instead of perforations on the case), but I'm liking what I hear thus far. It has a nice warm sound, though I'd have to listen more to form any sort of opinion about it. Note the orange glow through the perforated part of the case.....

Enjoying some Queen on my portable gear, the amp drives the HEK very easily, note that the volume knob is at the 8 o'clock mark and it's already loud enough for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Tempted to pull the trigger on the M9xx.


----------



## pez

Do it for the team







. My TH-x00 should be here 'BY' the Cinco de Mayo, or so Massdrop says.


----------



## THEStorm

Well this is going to get expensive... Heard my HD650's on a EC Zana Deux fed by a Gumby, just wow! Also have a pair of Recabled Annex'd HD800's with me right now that sound phenomenal!


----------



## caenlen

Bought my first DAC/AMP yesterday, got it in the mail yesterday I mean. Schiit Fulla. Plugged in my Monoprice 8323's, BLOWN AWAY omg it sounds so good rofl... so my next question is, can someone recc. me some headphones that would pair well with a Schiit Fulla? How big is the Modi 2 and Magni 2 btw? I am considering sending this back for a refund and just spending $120 more so i have a nice little setup... if they are too big though it is a no go, because I need them to fit in travel suitcase with my laptop.

Also, can I plug 2.1 Logitech speakers I own into the Schiit Fulla or will that not work?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Bought my first DAC/AMP yesterday, got it in the mail yesterday I mean. Schiit Fulla. Plugged in my Monoprice 8323's, BLOWN AWAY omg it sounds so good rofl... so my next question is, can someone recc. me some headphones that would pair well with a Schiit Fulla? How big is the Modi 2 and Magni 2 btw? I am considering sending this back for a refund and just spending $120 more so i have a nice little setup... if they are too big though it is a no go, because I need them to fit in travel suitcase with my laptop.
> 
> Also, can I plug 2.1 Logitech speakers I own into the Schiit Fulla or will that not work?


For the headphones,what's your budget? Open or closed? Do they need to be portable? Any sound signature you're partial to?

The modi and magni are both 5 x 3.5 x 1.25"  . So both stacked are 5 x 3.5 x 2.5" . Do note you"ll also be carrying 2 small power adapters with them, as they operate off 16VAC not USB power.
You'll also be able to use more power hungry headphones if you decide to go wither the modi2/magni2 setup.

And yes, should be able to plug your Logitech speakers into the Fulla without any issues.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Bought my first DAC/AMP yesterday, got it in the mail yesterday I mean. Schiit Fulla. Plugged in my Monoprice 8323's, BLOWN AWAY omg it sounds so good rofl... so my next question is, can someone recc. me some headphones that would pair well with a Schiit Fulla? How big is the Modi 2 and Magni 2 btw? I am considering sending this back for a refund and just spending $120 more so i have a nice little setup... if they are too big though it is a no go, because I need them to fit in travel suitcase with my laptop.
> 
> Also, can I plug 2.1 Logitech speakers I own into the Schiit Fulla or will that not work?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> For the headphones,what's your budget? Open or closed? Do they need to be portable? Any sound signature you're partial to?
> 
> The modi and magni are both 5 x 3.5 x 1.25"  . So both stacked are 5 x 3.5 x 2.5" . Do note you"ll also be carrying 2 small power adapters with them, as they operate off 16VAC not USB power.
> You'll also be able to use more power hungry headphones if you decide to go wither the modi2/magni2 setup.
> 
> And yes, should be able to plug your Logitech speakers into the Fulla without any issues.


They would be pretty irritating to tote around for reasons Gilles stated above. If you like the Fulla, I'd say stick to that.

Also, yes, what is your full budget for headphones? Closed or open? Types of music? Sound type preferred?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> For the headphones,what's your budget? Open or closed? Do they need to be portable? Any sound signature you're partial to?
> 
> The modi and magni are both 5 x 3.5 x 1.25"  . So both stacked are 5 x 3.5 x 2.5" . Do note you"ll also be carrying 2 small power adapters with them, as they operate off 16VAC not USB power.
> You'll also be able to use more power hungry headphones if you decide to go wither the modi2/magni2 setup.
> 
> And yes, should be able to plug your Logitech speakers into the Fulla without any issues.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They would be pretty irritating to tote around for reasons Gilles stated above. If you like the Fulla, I'd say stick to that.
> 
> Also, yes, what is your full budget for headphones? Closed or open? Types of music? Sound type preferred?


$120 max, I love lively and warm sounding, HD 681 Evo and MP 8323 are my favs, I prefer both of them to my HD 598's. I'm not sure I even will buy another pair, I am just wondering now that I have a DAC/AMP maybe there is something nice that pairs with it that I don't know about.

MOdi 2 and Magni 2 really that much better in sound quality then the Fulla? If so it is worth the hassle to me, I don't plan on carrying my laptop around with me to many places or anything like that, once i get it setup it will be stationary for several months until I leave back home from uni, etc etc. I think I am going to mail these back and get the modi 2 and magni 2 non-uber editions. an extra 120 bucks... but will last me a lifetime probably if I take care of it, and hopefully it sounds even more amazing then the fulla


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> $120 max, I love lively and warm sounding, HD 681 Evo and MP 8323 are my favs, I prefer both of them to my HD 598's. I'm not sure I even will buy another pair, I am just wondering now that I have a DAC/AMP maybe there is something nice that pairs with it that I don't know about.
> 
> MOdi 2 and Magni 2 really that much better in sound quality then the Fulla? If so it is worth the hassle to me, I don't plan on carrying my laptop around with me to many places or anything like that, once i get it setup it will be stationary for several months until I leave back home from uni, etc etc. I think I am going to mail these back and get the modi 2 and magni 2 non-uber editions. an extra 120 bucks... but will last me a lifetime probably if I take care of it, and hopefully it sounds even more amazing then the fulla


I'm not familiar with the sound of the Magni and Modi gen 2, but I wasn't a huge proponent of the 1st gen. However, the sound actually might be a better fit for what it sounds like you enjoy.

Have you had the chance to hear the Audio Technica M50X? Very lively headphone with decent bass, even. And would complement your Fulla or even semi-decent sounding source like a phone.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> $120 max, I love lively and warm sounding, HD 681 Evo and MP 8323 are my favs, I prefer both of them to my HD 598's. I'm not sure I even will buy another pair, I am just wondering now that I have a DAC/AMP maybe there is something nice that pairs with it that I don't know about.
> 
> MOdi 2 and Magni 2 really that much better in sound quality then the Fulla? If so it is worth the hassle to me, I don't plan on carrying my laptop around with me to many places or anything like that, once i get it setup it will be stationary for several months until I leave back home from uni, etc etc. I think I am going to mail these back and get the modi 2 and magni 2 non-uber editions. an extra 120 bucks... but will last me a lifetime probably if I take care of it, and hopefully it sounds even more amazing then the fulla


For $120 or less, I don't think you'll find anything that's that much of an upgrade over your current headphones.

It all depends really, with your current headphones I doubt you'll see much improvement with the modi/magni either, but if you're planning to upgrade to something more power hungry and high end later on it might be worth it.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello
I finally choose what headphones i need . and im gonna buy http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454854022&sr=8-1&keywords=dt990

Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250

this headset. For walking outside and i need to know now one thing. How to choose MP3 Player who can have enought power to work with that headphones good. I mean if i buy ipod shuffle 4generation 2gb i dont think so that it can be work with it well.

And guys dont be it more than 180$ too i mean i need to buy it used one and i cant pay more than 125$. i mean 125$ is maximum for MP3 Player. Actualy i dont have a problem with movies in there. I need only mp3 music. much qualiyy as it can.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm not familiar with the sound of the Magni and Modi gen 2, but I wasn't a huge proponent of the 1st gen. However, the sound actually might be a better fit for what it sounds like you enjoy.
> 
> Have you had the chance to hear the Audio Technica M50X? Very lively headphone with decent bass, even. And would complement your Fulla or even semi-decent sounding source like a phone.


Yeah I had the M50x refunded, no sound stage at all, I couldn't stand them, I prefer my 8323's to them honestly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> For $120 or less, I don't think you'll find anything that's that much of an upgrade over your current headphones.
> 
> It all depends really, with your current headphones I doubt you'll see much improvement with the modi/magni either, but if you're planning to upgrade to something more power hungry and high end later on it might be worth it.


I think you are right. Just going to stick with my HD 681 Evo and 8323's, I have tried a lot of headphones, and these two just speak to me. AKG is on Massdrop again, heard they have the best soundstage ever... ugh I'm tempted but I don't know.

edit: 3d precision soundstage is what i love the most in cans, the 8323 do surprising well for only 15 bucks, my hd 598s are better, but is there anything like that out there that is known for the best "3d imaging" sorry I dunno the slang.


----------



## caenlen

my close friend really wants a schiit fulla now since i showed it to her, but she cant afford it. is there a Fiio option that is usb powered for PC that is cheaper?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my close friend really wants a schiit fulla now since i showed it to her, but she cant afford it. is there a Fiio option that is usb powered for PC that is cheaper?


Ofc, the K1 and Q1:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189EVGAG
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0157DKAU4


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello
> I finally choose what headphones i need . and im gonna buy http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454854022&sr=8-1&keywords=dt990
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250
> 
> this headset. For walking outside and i need to know now one thing. How to choose MP3 Player who can have enought power to work with that headphones good. I mean if i buy ipod shuffle 4generation 2gb i dont think so that it can be work with it well.
> 
> And guys dont be it more than 180$ too i mean i need to buy it used one and i cant pay more than 125$. i mean 125$ is maximum for MP3 Player. Actualy i dont have a problem with movies in there. I need only mp3 music. much qualiyy as it can.










?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Ofc, the K1 and Q1:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189EVGAG
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0157DKAU4


thanks, we just bought the K1







going to compare it to my schiit fulla too.


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello
> I finally choose what headphones i need . and im gonna buy http://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1454854022&sr=8-1&keywords=dt990
> 
> Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250
> 
> this headset. For walking outside and i need to know now one thing. How to choose MP3 Player who can have enought power to work with that headphones good. I mean if i buy ipod shuffle 4generation 2gb i dont think so that it can be work with it well.
> 
> And guys dont be it more than 180$ too i mean i need to buy it used one and i cant pay more than 125$. i mean 125$ is maximum for MP3 Player. Actualy i dont have a problem with movies in there. I need only mp3 music. much qualiyy as it can.


? some one can help me?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> ? some one can help me?


Your smartphone + a Fiio amp/dac ?

Portable amp/dac's from Fiio come in all kinds of price ranges


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Your smartphone + a Fiio amp/dac ?
> 
> Portable amp/dac's from Fiio come in all kinds of price ranges


I dont using Mobile phone i hate them all







and i want it for walking around like "ipod shuffle" i need something like that. just powerfull mp3 player.
What you think can Ipod Classic 160gb use full power of Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> I dont using Mobile phone i hate them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i want it for walking around like "ipod shuffle" i need something like that. just powerfull mp3 player.
> What you think can Ipod Classic 160gb use full power of Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250?


Not even close you'll need to strap an amp to your iPod, and it will need to be a rather powerful one. 250 ohm DT990's aren't exactly made to be mobile headphones.

Something like a Fiio E12
like this:


Or if you want it all in one package you'll need a powerful digital audio player like the:

Fiio X5 or X7
iBasso DX80, DX90 or DX100
Astell & Kern AK Jr. or AK100


----------



## iARDAs

Going crazy last few days on choosing my next audio gear

How does HD 598 with Magni 2 sound to you guys?

There is also D>T 990 pro
M50x
Q701s...

Cant decide for a headphone for gaming movies and music.

Also I wonder if I should go with a Schiit Fulla? But it has 300 OHM max. I can grab a SoundBlaster Z but it has poor Win 10 support. Magni 2 seems liike the best option but a bit more expensive.

Help?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> I dont using Mobile phone i hate them all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i want it for walking around like "ipod shuffle" i need something like that. just powerfull mp3 player.
> What you think can Ipod Classic 160gb use full power of Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250?


Take Gilles3000's Advice









I know alot about the DT 990 but not much about mobile headphoning.....


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Not even close you'll need to strap an amp to your iPod, and it will need to be a rather powerful one. 250 ohm DT990's aren't exactly made to be mobile headphones.
> 
> Something like a Fiio E12
> like this:
> 
> 
> Or if you want it all in one package you'll need a powerful digital audio player like the:
> 
> Fiio X5 or X7
> iBasso DX80, DX90 or DX100
> Astell & Kern AK Jr. or AK100


Yea I like that photo







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Take Gilles3000's Advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know alot about the DT 990 but not much about mobile headphoning.....


ty

==================================

and some one know better player thank IpodClassic 160gb is?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> and some one know better player thank IpodClassic 160gb is?


What about all the ones I mentioned earlier?
Quote:


> Fiio X5 or X7
> iBasso DX80, DX90 or DX100
> Astell & Kern AK Jr. or AK100


Those probably have the best chance of driving your DT990's without needing an external amp, and all have better dac's than your late 2009 iPod Classic, the older 5th gen iPod actually had better audio.

But if you're willing to go the DAP + external amp route, you could go for either:
Your iPod + Fiio E12
A Fiio X1 or X3 + E12


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> What about all the ones I mentioned earlier?
> Those probably have the best chance of driving your DT990's without needing an external amp, and all have better dac's than your late 2009 iPod Classic, the older 5th gen iPod actually had better audio.
> 
> But if you're willing to go the DAP + external amp route, you could go for either:
> Your iPod + Fiio E12
> A Fiio X1 or X3 + E12


ok forget Ipod its nice visual but its have HDD and my one ipod damaged . hdd damaged i mean and . just i remember good feelings with that and thats why i say.

Gilles3000

I like this combination
http://www.amazon.com/E12-Blanc-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00B6QXWIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460669517&sr=8-2&keywords=Fiio+E12

+
http://www.amazon.com/X1-Resolution-Digital-Lossless-Player/dp/B016Q8CXHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460669461&sr=8-1&keywords=Fiio+X1

So this will have enought power?

iBasso DX80, DX90 or DX100
Astell & Kern AK Jr. or AK100
thoes of items are sooo expensive


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> I like this combination
> http://www.amazon.com/E12-Blanc-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00B6QXWIY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1460669517&sr=8-2&keywords=Fiio+E12
> +
> http://www.amazon.com/X1-Resolution-Digital-Lossless-Player/dp/B016Q8CXHC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460669461&sr=8-1&keywords=Fiio+X1
> 
> So this will have enough power?


Probably as much power you're going to get without it getting overly expensive and/or bulky.


----------



## silvrr

Going to have a pair of the new HD800s on loan next week. Should be interesting to see what the changes are like.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


You probably won't have the best time with that particular headphone for outdoor use, but it's doable if the environment or ambient noise is reasonable. However, as stated by others, you'd have a hard time amping them from any source directly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah I had the M50x refunded, no sound stage at all, I couldn't stand them, I prefer my 8323's to them honestly.
> I think you are right. Just going to stick with my HD 681 Evo and 8323's, I have tried a lot of headphones, and these two just speak to me. AKG is on Massdrop again, heard they have the best soundstage ever... ugh I'm tempted but I don't know.
> 
> edit: 3d precision soundstage is what i love the most in cans, the 8323 do surprising well for only 15 bucks, my hd 598s are better, but is there anything like that out there that is known for the best "3d imaging" sorry I dunno the slang.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going crazy last few days on choosing my next audio gear
> 
> How does HD 598 with Magni 2 sound to you guys?
> 
> There is also D>T 990 pro
> M50x
> Q701s...
> 
> Cant decide for a headphone for gaming movies and music.
> 
> Also I wonder if I should go with a Schiit Fulla? But it has 300 OHM max. I can grab a SoundBlaster Z but it has poor Win 10 support. Magni 2 seems liike the best option but a bit more expensive.
> 
> Help?


Always K7XX or Q701. For gaming, and movies, definitely one of those...however, it may be underwhelming to some for music. It mostly depends on what genres you like.

caenlen, I'm determined you'd really like the K7XX. It's got a very appreciable soundstage and according to those like boredgunner, a decent bass response. I'm just about satisfied with the bass of the Q701.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going crazy last few days on choosing my next audio gear
> 
> How does HD 598 with Magni 2 sound to you guys?
> 
> There is also D>T 990 pro
> M50x
> Q701s...
> 
> Cant decide for a headphone for gaming movies and music.
> 
> Also I wonder if I should go with a Schiit Fulla? But it has 300 OHM max. I can grab a SoundBlaster Z but it has poor Win 10 support. Magni 2 seems liike the best option but a bit more expensive.
> 
> Help?


Forget about the M50X, no sound stage like caenlan said. What kind of sound signature do you think you want? DT 990 Pro has elevated bass and treble (the treble is fatiguing for many) and recessed mids, but supposedly a very large sound stage.

The AKG Q701 is very neutral but has a bumpy headband which drives some people nuts. The AKG K7xx is probably the better option; very similar headphone but no bumpy headband, memory foam ear pads, and a bass response that's closer to neutral (which means more bass than the Q701).

The AKG's love amplifiers, so the Magni 2 is definitely preferable there. Or the Vali 2, which is probably preferable for the DT 990 in order to avoid raising the already high treble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Always K7XX or Q701. For gaming, and movies, definitely one of those...however, it may be underwhelming to some for music. It mostly depends on what genres you like.
> 
> caenlen, I'm determined you'd really like the K7XX. It's got a very appreciable soundstage and according to those like boredgunner, a decent bass response. I'm just about satisfied with the bass of the Q701.


Yeah if you want the biggest sound stage for $200 or below then you're looking at the K7xx, Q701, DT 990, and maybe the AD900X? The Q701 definitely doesn't have enough bass for caenlan though, he needs the K7xx if he's going AKG. Added comfort is a nice bonus.

It definitely doesn't have the best sound stage ever though. I don't think anyone says that. Best for the price maybe. My SR-007A's sound stage is noticeably wider, way deeper and taller, and infinitely more precise so as far as sound stage goes it is clearly superior in every single way, and it's not even known primarily for its sound stage. Most agree that the AKG K1000 has the best headphone sound stage ever but I wouldn't know.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks guys +rep for both of you.

I am no audophile so I have no idea what a soundstage is but I am leaning towards Open Ear Headphones. I would like to hear my surroundings and I am ok with that. I also hear that they sound better?

Anyway, HD 598 is 125 bucks on Amazon while AKG K series are 200 bucks.

I know this is a subjective thing but is it really worth it?

I could also get a Schiit Fulla and an HD 598 for the price of AKG k701. I really can not decide.

I however really want to get the Magni 2 as I believe I will have a lot of headroom in the future.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys +rep for both of you.
> 
> I am no audophile so I have no idea what a soundstage is but I am leaning towards Open Ear Headphones. I would like to hear my surroundings and I am ok with that. I also hear that they sound better?
> 
> Anyway, HD 598 is 125 bucks on Amazon while AKG K series are 200 bucks.
> 
> I know this is a subjective thing but is it really worth it?
> 
> I could also get a Schiit Fulla and an HD 598 for the price of AKG k701. I really can not decide.
> 
> I however really want to get the Magni 2 as I believe I will have a lot of headroom in the future.


HD 598 is heavily overrated imo, it is however the only cans I have ever bought that I could wear 24 hours straight without even knowing they were on my head. im debating magni 2 and modi 2 as well still, i have 10 days to mail back my schiit fulla and i love it so much... i love how its so small and not in my way... but on the same hand, i think i will have room to grow someday as i plan to buy future cans... like maybe some high end planar magnetics a couple years from now...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys +rep for both of you.
> 
> I am no audophile so I have no idea what a soundstage is but I am leaning towards Open Ear Headphones. I would like to hear my surroundings and I am ok with that. I also hear that they sound better?
> 
> Anyway, HD 598 is 125 bucks on Amazon while AKG K series are 200 bucks.
> 
> I know this is a subjective thing but is it really worth it?
> 
> I could also get a Schiit Fulla and an HD 598 for the price of AKG k701. I really can not decide.
> 
> I however really want to get the Magni 2 as I believe I will have a lot of headroom in the future.


Sound stage refers to the perceived sound field. Bigger sound stage means the sound seems to be coming out of your head from different directions. Smaller sound stage means sounds are overlapping, like instruments are on top of each other, like the whole band is in a small room. Larger sound stage puts you in a concert hall and it's strongly beneficial for gaming as you can imagine, as it can improve your positional awareness.

Don't bother with the K701. I never listened to it but everyone who has listened to it as well as the Q701 and/or K7xx prefers the Q701/K7xx. The K701 and K702 are known to sound very sterile and analytical, not being very enjoyable and being very bass anemic. The Q701 should sound somewhat bass anemic, while the K7xx sounds the most neutral and natural of them all with more bass presence and a bit more warmth (while the others are known to sound a bit cold). K7xx is the AKG to get.


----------



## caenlen

anyone know much about these?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/thinksound-on1-headphones $129.99 considering them as the idea of Wood sounds intriguing for unique sound...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> anyone know much about these?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/thinksound-on1-headphones $129.99 considering them as the idea of Wood sounds intriguing for unique sound...


I never head them, but at $129.99, I would just get the AKG K553's instead.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ai-101da-integrated-amplifier-with-usb-dac considering this over magni 2 and modi 2, if i decide to give up schiit fulla... this is new territory for me, so guidance is welcome.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ai-101da-integrated-amplifier-with-usb-dac considering this over magni 2 and modi 2, if i decide to give up schiit fulla... this is new territory for me, so guidance is welcome.


Doubt it'll be nearly as good as the magni&modi2 though. Affordable speaker&headphone combo amps tend to be not that great.


----------



## iARDAs

How about Sound Blaster X7?

400 may be too much but if it was 300 bucks would you guys pick it up?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How about Sound Blaster X7?
> 
> 400 may be too much but if it was 300 bucks would you guys pick it up?


Wouldnt even pick it for 100$, i mean have you actually seen how it looks ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Wouldnt even pick it for 100$, i mean have you actually seen how it looks ?


I actually like how it looks


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I actually like how it looks


I like how it looks too, but stay away anything Creative does, they are good for gaming sound cards, I had one for 3 years before my Schiit, I respect them a lot, more than most probably, but yeah, just stick with Schiit.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I like how it looks too, but stay away anything Creative does, they are good for gaming sound cards, I had one for 3 years before my Schiit, I respect them a lot, more than most probably, but yeah, just stick with Schiit.


Yeah Magni Modi combo should be better









I just like how it also has some other features and a built im microphone plus capability for 5.1 gaming if I really needed it.

Anyway I am off to playing some Mad Max. Spent so much today on these stuff


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah Magni Modi combo should be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just like how it also has some other features and a built im microphone plus capability for 5.1 gaming if I really needed it.
> 
> Anyway I am off to playing some Mad Max. Spent so much today on these stuff


Can't go wrong the the M2U stack for starting out, will have plenty of power for when you start looking to upgrade and for some people it can end up being their end game.

If you don't need to worry about outside noise (leaking in or out), then open headphones are definitely the way to go! For gaming it is hard to go wrong with something like the AKG K7XX.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I looooove gaming with my K712's. Still haven't decided whether I prefer them or my HD 600's for gaming, but I do know for some rock and most metal I definitely prefer the Sennheisers.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I looooove gaming with my K712's. Still haven't decided whether I prefer them or my HD 600's for gaming, but I do know for some rock and most metal I definitely prefer the Sennheisers.


K712 has got to be better for gaming. My K7xx sounds noticeably more spacious and wide than any HD 600 I've heard, with the K7xx on a lesser amplifier too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> K712 has got to be better for gaming. My K7xx sounds noticeably more spacious and wide than any HD 600 I've heard, with the K7xx on a lesser amplifier too.


It's really hard to say so far as I don't play too many games where the added spaciousness could come in handy (other than elite:dangerous, but with that you're already focused on where they are due to dogfighting or your radar), but I plan on trying out a few games I've had for ages but never played (aka the Metro series).

You'd think I'd have done some dedicated testing by now but there's been a lot of starcraft 2 lately and that doesn't really rely on positional sound.


----------



## iARDAs

So I did something crazy and went to the shop and got myself a Black HD 598....









Plugged it into my motherboard and my initial impressions are mixed.

The sound is clear and very distinguishable compared to my Skullcandy PLYR1 and HyperX Clouds. But although my motherboard can drive the headphone I feel like an AMP is a MUST. I can feel that the highest volume level is not much as well.

Bass is great for me. It is not much but it is just the amount I would want especially in games.

I played a bit of Mad Max and the headphone did not give me a headache as the HyperX Clouds. I believe less bas and open ear design helps on that.

It is also very very comfortable to wear as well.

HOWEVER I can never give the final judgmenet without trying it with an amp and in my case a Schiit Fulla which will arrive in 10th of May









I hope there will be a difference. If not, than I can not fully recommend the headphone. However if the AMP does a significant difference which I believe it will, than I will probably rate this headphone high.

P.S. I am NOT an audiophile.

Edit: So far I enjoyed my old DT990pro more. I used to own one 2 years back. But I always used it with a Sound Blaster Z soundcard that has an AMP.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My first and last high-end DAP, HFM HM901s + Dock 1......

Been using it to drive my HEK, at the 5.5 level mark is where I'm comfortable with the volume. Very crisp and clear sig sound, initial impression is very good, though I'd have to listen more to form any kind of informed opinion about it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I actually like how it looks


Ok, fair enough.

I have no idea how the performance is on that thing but for 400$ you can get a nicer dac and amp i reckon.

This is a pretty good starter dac/amp combo and you can upgrade to a better dac in the future, the headphone amp section in this device is actually pretty good for the money.
http://www.amazon.com/Musical-Fidelity-V90-HPA-Headphone-Amp/dp/B00F4MX98Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460751283&sr=8-1&keywords=V90-hpa
for 199$ its a steal !

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I like how it looks too, but stay away anything Creative does, they are good for gaming sound cards, I had one for 3 years before my Schiit, I respect them a lot, more than most probably, but yeah, just stick with Schiit.


In general i would agree but i really was impressed with the Creative Sound Blaster Xi-Fi HD.
Its a very cheap external dac with headphone amp, it also had a mic in and you dont find that easely on other dac/amps.
Cheap, easy to use and was able to drive a DT 990 (250ohm) fairly good. (for what it costs)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I did something crazy and went to the shop and got myself a Black HD 598....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it into my motherboard and my initial impressions are mixed.
> 
> The sound is clear and very distinguishable compared to my Skullcandy PLYR1 and HyperX Clouds. But although my motherboard can drive the headphone I feel like an AMP is a MUST. I can feel that the highest volume level is not much as well.
> 
> Bass is great for me. It is not much but it is just the amount I would want especially in games.
> 
> I played a bit of Mad Max and the headphone did not give me a headache as the HyperX Clouds. I believe less bas and open ear design helps on that.
> 
> It is also very very comfortable to wear as well.
> 
> HOWEVER I can never give the final judgmenet without trying it with an amp and in my case a Schiit Fulla which will arrive in 10th of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there will be a difference. If not, than I can not fully recommend the headphone. However if the AMP does a significant difference which I believe it will, than I will probably rate this headphone high.
> 
> P.S. I am NOT an audiophile.
> 
> Edit: So far I enjoyed my old DT990pro more. I used to own one 2 years back. But I always used it with a Sound Blaster Z soundcard that has an AMP.


I done something similar today.
I got a HD 558 and a SR80E incoming









No, not an "audiophile" either, just enjoy music on headphones alot


----------



## caenlen

Schiit Fulla is going back for a refund, I love it, but Fiio K1 just came in the mail, and it still has the quality but makes the bass rumble just the way I like.







(and half the price)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit Fulla is going back for a refund, I love it, but Fiio K1 just came in the mail, and it still has the quality but makes the bass rumble just the way I like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and half the price)


So yeah wow is it better?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So yeah wow is it better?


not better. im just a bass head.

edit: i changed my mind, keeping schiit fulla. Fiio K1 tricked, but for half the price, damn good for someone on a budget.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I did something crazy and went to the shop and got myself a Black HD 598....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it into my motherboard and my initial impressions are mixed.
> 
> The sound is clear and very distinguishable compared to my Skullcandy PLYR1 and HyperX Clouds. But although my motherboard can drive the headphone I feel like an AMP is a MUST. I can feel that the highest volume level is not much as well.
> 
> Bass is great for me. It is not much but it is just the amount I would want especially in games.
> 
> I played a bit of Mad Max and the headphone did not give me a headache as the HyperX Clouds. I believe less bas and open ear design helps on that.
> 
> It is also very very comfortable to wear as well.
> 
> HOWEVER I can never give the final judgmenet without trying it with an amp and in my case a Schiit Fulla which will arrive in 10th of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there will be a difference. If not, than I can not fully recommend the headphone. However if the AMP does a significant difference which I believe it will, than I will probably rate this headphone high.
> 
> P.S. I am NOT an audiophile.
> 
> Edit: So far I enjoyed my old DT990pro more. I used to own one 2 years back. But I always used it with a Sound Blaster Z soundcard that has an AMP.


Yup you just need an amp. Although even with one, I wouldn't be surprised if you still prefer the DT 990 Pro. If so you might want to try to return the HD 598 and get another DT 990 Pro unless there's something about it that you dislike.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup you just need an amp. Although even with one, I wouldn't be surprised if you still prefer the DT 990 Pro. If so you might want to try to return the HD 598 and get another DT 990 Pro unless there's something about it that you dislike.


Nah its ok... I like the DT990 pro better sure but not like "OMG I need to return the HD598"...

I will still keep it and just invest in a Schiit Fulla and be done with Audio setup for few years. They will make me happy.

I can now focus on a GPU upgrade
Than a Monitor Upgrade
Than buying VR

I will probably think of Audio Upgrades in 3-4 years if I really have to.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nah its ok... I like the DT990 pro better sure but not like "OMG I need to return the HD598"...
> 
> I will still keep it and just invest in a Schiit Fulla and be done with Audio setup for few years. They will make me happy.
> 
> I can now focus on a GPU upgrade
> Than a Monitor Upgrade
> Than buying VR
> 
> I will probably think of Audio Upgrades in 3-4 years if I really have to.


What a coincidence. I just got done with my audio upgrades, and next is GPU upgrade and then a monitor upgrade.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nah its ok... I like the DT990 pro better sure but not like "OMG I need to return the HD598"...
> 
> I will still keep it and just invest in a Schiit Fulla and be done with Audio setup for few years. They will make me happy.
> 
> I can now focus on a GPU upgrade
> Than a Monitor Upgrade
> Than buying VR
> 
> I will probably think of Audio Upgrades in 3-4 years if I really have to.


HD 681 Evo mate, I'm tell you, only $40 risk investment, and you will thank me later. Listen to piano music as well to compare all 3







Agreed on Schiit Fulla btw, I am in love with mine. Night and day better quality than my high end 980m laptop's onboard sound.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks guys +rep for both of you.
> 
> I am no audophile so I have no idea what a soundstage is but I am leaning towards Open Ear Headphones. I would like to hear my surroundings and I am ok with that. I also hear that they sound better?
> 
> Anyway, HD 598 is 125 bucks on Amazon while AKG K series are 200 bucks.
> 
> I know this is a subjective thing but is it really worth it?
> 
> I could also get a Schiit Fulla and an HD 598 for the price of AKG k701. I really can not decide.
> 
> I however really want to get the Magni 2 as I believe I will have a lot of headroom in the future.


I'll just lump my response further down since you took the plunge







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I like how it looks too, but stay away anything Creative does, they are good for gaming sound cards, I had one for 3 years before my Schiit, I respect them a lot, more than most probably, but yeah, just stick with Schiit.


I'd respect them more if they had better drivers. I've avoided putting my TiHD back in for that reason alone. However, completely unnecessary for me at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> K712 has got to be better for gaming. My K7xx sounds noticeably more spacious and wide than any HD 600 I've heard, with the K7xx on a lesser amplifier too.


Agreed. I don't remember the soundstage being any different between the HD600 and HD650 when I had them at the same time. The AKG however were noticeably better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So I did something crazy and went to the shop and got myself a Black HD 598....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it into my motherboard and my initial impressions are mixed.
> 
> The sound is clear and very distinguishable compared to my Skullcandy PLYR1 and HyperX Clouds. But although my motherboard can drive the headphone I feel like an AMP is a MUST. I can feel that the highest volume level is not much as well.
> 
> Bass is great for me. It is not much but it is just the amount I would want especially in games.
> 
> I played a bit of Mad Max and the headphone did not give me a headache as the HyperX Clouds. I believe less bas and open ear design helps on that.
> 
> It is also very very comfortable to wear as well.
> 
> HOWEVER I can never give the final judgmenet without trying it with an amp and in my case a Schiit Fulla which will arrive in 10th of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope there will be a difference. If not, than I can not fully recommend the headphone. However if the AMP does a significant difference which I believe it will, than I will probably rate this headphone high.
> 
> P.S. I am NOT an audiophile.
> 
> Edit: So far I enjoyed my old DT990pro more. I used to own one 2 years back. But I always used it with a Sound Blaster Z soundcard that has an AMP.


I think even the Fulla will give you a definite improvement. I'm not a huge fan of the Modi/Magni for it's price point. The O2 as just an amp out of a crappy Lenovo DAC sounded better to me than the Magni/Modi(1st gen) that I've heard. You'll find I'm a big naysayer to the M&M 1st gen. I love my Bifrost Uber and Asgard 2, however







. The Fulla should take care of you.

I've listened to the HD598 briefly, and compared them a bit to the HD558. Both 'solid' pairs of headphones, but I try to recommend at least going the HD600 route if they ever find their way below $200. The HD598 is more of a mini HD650 to me, but I think it's decent at the $100-120 price point. I'm really iffy to recommend at the normal 150-170 one, however.


----------



## caenlen

Is Schiit Fulla good enough, emphasis on good enough for someone with a tight budget? I can get a pair of used HD 600's for $192 shipped... or can you recc a dac/amp combo for less than 200 bucks that will run it nice?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is Schiit Fulla good enough, emphasis on good enough for someone with a tight budget? I can get a pair of used HD 600's for $192 shipped... or can you recc a dac/amp combo for less than 200 bucks that will run it nice?


HD 600 won't be your gaming headphone of choice but it just might become your headphone of choice for music. Is it from a reliable seller? If so definitely get it at that price, worry about a proper DAC and amp later. Not sure what the best sub $200 solution is, the HD 600 scales very nicely with high end gear. The lowest I see people using is the ODAC + O2 or Modi/Modi 2 + Magni/Magni 2.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HD 600 won't be your gaming headphone of choice but it just might become your headphone of choice for music. Is it from a reliable seller? If so definitely get it at that price, worry about a proper DAC and amp later. Not sure what the best sub $200 solution is, the HD 600 scales very nicely with high end gear. The lowest I see people using is the ODAC + O2 or Modi/Modi 2 + Magni/Magni 2.


Worth paying the extra 50 bucks to get the uber Magni 2 version? Says it has 3x the amping power. So Magni 2 Uber, and Modi 2 regular. yeah they are reputable seller. no worries there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd say it's worth it not only for the improved power, but also for the fact it has a proper metal volume knob.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Worth paying the extra 50 bucks to get the uber Magni 2 version? Says it has 3x the amping power. So Magni 2 Uber, and Modi 2 regular. yeah they are reputable seller. no worries there.


I would recommend going with both Uber versions if you can make it work, even if you have to wait another week or two.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is Schiit Fulla good enough, emphasis on good enough for someone with a tight budget? I can get a pair of used HD 600's for $192 shipped... or can you recc a dac/amp combo for less than 200 bucks that will run it nice?


Id be hard pressed to resist a HD600 again at that price lol. It's a decent investment and even if you don't like them, it should be easy to sell them for at least what you bought them at. If you find the soundstage too narrow and too warm of a sound for you, sell them and invest in the K7XX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HD 600 won't be your gaming headphone of choice but it just might become your headphone of choice for music. Is it from a reliable seller? If so definitely get it at that price, worry about a proper DAC and amp later. Not sure what the best sub $200 solution is, the HD 600 scales very nicely with high end gear. The lowest I see people using is the ODAC + O2 or Modi/Modi 2 + Magni/Magni 2.


Agreed. M&M Uber combo or O2+ODAC.

I really need to get my hands on an Uber stack so I can potentially stop crapping on Schiit's budget options. That and a Fulla.


----------



## iARDAs

Why should I opt for Magni 2 Uber instead of regular Magni?

Also which cable do I need to connect Magni 2 to my motherboard?


----------



## Farih

Try this amp guys:
http://www.amazon.com/Musical-Fidelity-V90-HPA-Headphone-Amp/dp/B00F4MX98Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460898037&sr=8-1&keywords=v90-hpa
Its really good for the money and can be upgraded to.
IMO i thought it was slightly better then Odac combo.
199$ is a steal, its cost about 280$ here in EU.

On another note... Yay i bought another headphone









This week alone i bought a Grado SR80E, A Sennheiser HD 558 and HD 595.
Next to that i also bought the Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amp.

Its been a good week


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Try this amp guys:
> http://www.amazon.com/Musical-Fidelity-V90-HPA-Headphone-Amp/dp/B00F4MX98Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1460898037&sr=8-1&keywords=v90-hpa
> Its really good for the money and can be upgraded to.
> IMO i thought it was slightly better then Odac combo.
> 199$ is a steal, its cost about 280$ here in EU.
> 
> On another note... Yay i bought another headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week alone i bought a Grado SR80E, A Sennheiser HD 558 and HD 595.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to that i also bought the Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amp.
> 
> Its been a good week


If there are too many headphones you can always gift me one for my bday. And my bday is uhmmmm tomorrow. And definitaly not October 7th. Nope. Definitaly not









Also how is that amo better than Magni 2? I have no idea on anything to be honest


----------



## Blindsay

So are beats still a bad idea these days? I know they have been out for a while now but didn't know if they had got any better?

Price certainly has dropped

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/beats-by-dr-dre-beats-studio-over-the-ear-headphones-glossy-black/1504478.p?id=1219052963540&skuId=1504478

$150 for the studios

Thoughts?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> If there are too many headphones you can always gift me one for my bday. And my bday is uhmmmm tomorrow. And definitaly not October 7th. Nope. Definitaly not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also how is that amo better than Magni 2? I have no idea on anything to be honest


I was talking about ODAC ;-)
I like the sound better, attleast i thought i did.
I listened to them both but not side to side sadly.

I sold the V90-HPA to 3 custumors, 2 of them also tryed the ODAC combo but prefered the V90-HPA.
They both tested with a DT880.

The V90-HPA looks alot cleaner to IMO.
The V90-HPA can be upgraded to a higher-end dac to, leaves you with an upgrade path.

I dont know if its better then the Magni, i dont know much about Shiit at all sadly.
Only listened to some of there equipment once on a fair.... not exactly the best place to listen and judge audio.

And no, you cant have a headphone of me for your birthday








I need to collect more !
I only have 5 headphone's atm







and none are really high-end


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So are beats still a bad idea these days? I know they have been out for a while now but didn't know if they had got any better?
> 
> Price certainly has dropped
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/beats-by-dr-dre-beats-studio-over-the-ear-headphones-glossy-black/1504478.p?id=1219052963540&skuId=1504478
> 
> $150 for the studios
> 
> Thoughts?


Of all the Beats the Studio have a more neutral sound, not flat though.. just more neutral then say a Solo 2.
They are not my cup of tea though, i prefer open back headphone's

For 150$ i would say they are OK'ish and that is if you like the design and dare to be seen on the streets with them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Why should I opt for Magni 2 Uber instead of regular Magni?
> 
> Also which cable do I need to connect Magni 2 to my motherboard?


Because the Magni 1st gen isn't that good. I recommend the O2 until I can personally give the Magni 2 (and Uber) a try. I've seen people say it's closer to the Asgard 2, and if so, that's a step in the right direction of what the Magni should probably sound like to boot.

For mobo -> Magni 2(U) you'll need a RCA to 3.5mm cable.

Something like this. Just depends on the length you need.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> So are beats still a bad idea these days? I know they have been out for a while now but didn't know if they had got any better?
> 
> Price certainly has dropped
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/beats-by-dr-dre-beats-studio-over-the-ear-headphones-glossy-black/1504478.p?id=1219052963540&skuId=1504478
> 
> $150 for the studios
> 
> Thoughts?


Solo 2 are the best Beats you can get if you can get hem for $99. Best Buy and Target throw them on sale for that quite often. However, quality issues still exist on them for the earpads. Mine are holding up ok, but I'm not confident in their quality to the point I can recommend them.

Studios are ok, but something about them being less bassy makes them rather 'meh'. $150 at most, but I still recommend the M50X over them.

If your upper ears protrude even in the slightest, there's a chance both of them will be uncomfortable for you.


----------



## iARDAs

@pez

Sorry I asked the question wrong. What I meant was why would I go with Magni 2 UBER instead of Magni 2? For regular desktop gaming.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @pez
> 
> Sorry I asked the question wrong. What I meant was why would I go with Magni 2 UBER instead of Magni 2? For regular desktop gaming.


Uber Magni just amps 3x more, some headphones require more strong amps to work and sound at their best. You are looking at HD 598, so you do not need uber. HD 600 however, requires 300 ohms, and needs a little more beefy amp to sound better.

But I decided not to buy th hD 600 used, just told the guy to cancel my order, instead I got this (image below), I just hope my Schiit Fulla does it justice, cause I don't want to buy modi 2 and magni 2 yet... as I am leaving the country soon and want full on portability.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Uber Magni just amps 3x more, some headphones require more strong amps to work and sound at their best. You are looking at HD 598, so you do not need uber. HD 600 however, requires 300 ohms, and needs a little more beefy amp to sound better.
> 
> But I decided not to buy th hD 600 used, just told the guy to cancel my order, instead I got this (image below), I just hope my Schiit Fulla does it justice, cause I don't want to buy modi 2 and magni 2 yet... as I am leaving the country soon and want full on portability.


The K7XX's do like a stronger amp, they don't sound as good on my Fiio X3 as they do on my O2.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The K7XX's do like a stronger amp, they don't sound as good on my Fiio X3 as they do on my O2.


schiit fulla is a little more powerful than Fiio X3, so I think it should be fine... and it has a preamp nob to crank it max if I need to. looking forward to seeing how i like these cans vs my hd 681 Evo, (which i brag about to everyone how amazing they are for $45)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> schiit fulla is a little more powerful than Fiio X3, so I think it should be fine... and it has a preamp nob to crank it max if I need to. looking forward to seeing how i like these cans vs my hd 681 Evo, (which i brag about to everyone how amazing they are for $45)


I'm going to second what @Gilles3000 said as I own a pair of the AKG K712's (which are effectively the same as the K7xx's) and found a noticeable improvement to sound quality (and especially bass) by upgrading from my Focusrite 18i20 (which doesn't have much of a problem with low impedence headphones) to the O2+ODAC. Having an amplifier than can push the power to them is definitely an asset.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> @pez
> 
> Sorry I asked the question wrong. What I meant was why would I go with Magni 2 UBER instead of Magni 2? For regular desktop gaming.


Ah I see. If the only difference is amping power, and these are for the HD598, then the non-Uber is fine. The regular Magni had no issue powering the bigger headphones, I just didn't care for it in general







.

The HD598 just like to be shown love. It doesn't ask for much, but will give you good sound in return for a little bit of TLC (power).


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the input guys.

So the specs say that Magni 2 can do

*Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel 
*
while Magni 2 uber can do

*Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel*

ıf one day I buy a 600 ohm headphone, would that mean the Uber would sound better? If yes is it noticeable diference?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> So the specs say that Magni 2 can do
> 
> *Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel
> *
> while Magni 2 uber can do
> 
> *Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel*
> 
> ıf one day I buy a 600 ohm headphone, would that mean the Uber would sound better? If yes is it noticeable diference?


it just depends on the headphone, thats why so many people here own so many diff headphones and amps. some headphones sound better on tube amps (which magni isnt, etc)... welcome to the world of insanity my friend. i got sucked in only recently.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Because the Magni 1st gen isn't that good. I recommend the O2 until I can personally give the Magni 2 (and Uber) a try. I've seen people say it's closer to the Asgard 2, and if so, that's a step in the right direction of what the Magni should probably sound like to boot.
> 
> For mobo -> Magni 2(U) you'll need a RCA to 3.5mm cable.
> 
> Something like this. Just depends on the length you need.
> Solo 2 are the best Beats you can get if you can get hem for $99. Best Buy and Target throw them on sale for that quite often. However, quality issues still exist on them for the earpads. Mine are holding up ok, but I'm not confident in their quality to the point I can recommend them.
> 
> Studios are ok, but something about them being less bassy makes them rather 'meh'. $150 at most, but I still recommend the M50X over them.
> 
> If your upper ears protrude even in the slightest, there's a chance both of them will be uncomfortable for you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Of all the Beats the Studio have a more neutral sound, not flat though.. just more neutral then say a Solo 2.
> They are not my cup of tea though, i prefer open back headphone's
> 
> For 150$ i would say they are OK'ish and that is if you like the design and dare to be seen on the streets with them.


Picked up the Studios (I prefer over ear rather than on ear) and I have been listening to them for the past little while and they are definitely not $300 headphones that's for sure (glad I only paid 150). They seem to be easier to drive than my Sennheiser's (I had the 558's most recently) and definitely have more bass. They mids do sound a bit muffled compared to the sennheisers but I wonder how much of that is the open back vs no open back

I have a Fiio E17k on the way so it will be interesting to see how they sound with that.

Thank you both for your opinions


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> So the specs say that Magni 2 can do
> 
> *Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 130mW RMS per channel
> *
> while Magni 2 uber can do
> 
> *Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel*
> 
> ıf one day I buy a 600 ohm headphone, would that mean the Uber would sound better? If yes is it noticeable diference?


Looking at just that part of the specs, the Uber could go louder, which is something some people enjoy ^_^


----------



## iARDAs

Ah man In that case screw that. Audio department seems to be a disease more than the GPU department









Got myself HD 598..
Wİll buy a Magni 2 next month (non uber)
Will but a Modi 2 in August.

and goodbye Audio...

Not gonna ask more questions lol


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah man In that case screw that. Audio department seems to be a disease more than the GPU department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself HD 598..
> Wİll buy a Magni 2 next month (non uber)
> Will but a Modi 2 in August.
> 
> and goodbye Audio...
> 
> Not gonna ask more questions lol


It will never be goodbye audio... It's just a gateway drug into audio...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah man In that case screw that. Audio department seems to be a disease more than the GPU department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself HD 598..
> Wİll buy a Magni 2 next month (non uber)
> Will but a Modi 2 in August.
> 
> and goodbye Audio...
> 
> Not gonna ask more questions lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> It will never be goodbye audio... It's just a gateway drug into audio...


Agreed. It can get overwhelming. Buy the SUperlux HD 681 Evo and HD 598, come on mate, only extra $45 and I promise you probably will like them better than even HD 598. $45 is good just for a backup pair anyway.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Picked up the Studios (I prefer over ear rather than on ear) and I have been listening to them for the past little while and they are definitely not $300 headphones that's for sure (glad I only paid 150). They seem to be easier to drive than my Sennheiser's (I had the 558's most recently) and definitely have more bass. They mids do sound a bit muffled compared to the sennheisers but I wonder how much of that is the open back vs no open back
> 
> I have a Fiio E17k on the way so it will be interesting to see how they sound with that.
> 
> Thank you both for your opinions


No problem! We're always glad to help in here







.

My only suggestion is to try them for a few hours. They didn't start irritating me until after about 1.5 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ah man In that case screw that. Audio department seems to be a disease more than the GPU department
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got myself HD 598..
> Wİll buy a Magni 2 next month (non uber)
> Will but a Modi 2 in August.
> 
> and goodbye Audio...
> 
> Not gonna ask more questions lol


Ask as many as you need, man. We created this thread for a reason







.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok that in that case how would virtual surround work in HD 598?


----------



## pez

It's all going to be software based, but some people have really good luck with it. Some here have used Razer surround. I had issues with it being slightly delayed, but I believe it was due to my DAC being external (versus a sound card or onboard audio). I think if you have a sound card already, though, the surround options work the best.


----------



## iARDAs

Cool info guys thanks...

What about 16bit vs 24 bit

and

44100 vs 192000?

Should I change the settings on Windows? Currently my headphone is set to 24bit 44100...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Cool info guys thanks...
> 
> What about 16bit vs 24 bit
> 
> and
> 
> 44100 vs 192000?
> 
> Should I change the settings on Windows? Currently my headphone is set to 24bit 44100...


When gaming just use 16-bit and 44100 or 48000 Hz. For music match whatever format the file is. Foobar2000 tells you in real time what the file format is (e.g. 44100 Hz 16-bit) and it's my favorite all around playback software.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> When gaming just use 16-bit and 44100 or 48000 Hz. For music match whatever format the file is. Foobar2000 tells you in real time what the file format is (e.g. 44100 Hz 16-bit) and it's my favorite all around playback software.


I listen to Spotify only for Music. No MP3s And I am also a premium subscriber.

That's what Spotify claim
Quote:


> Spotify uses 3 quality ratings for streaming, all in the Ogg Vorbis format.
> 
> ~96 kbps
> Normal quality on mobile.
> ~160 kbps
> Desktop and web player standard quality.
> High quality on mobile.
> ~320 kbps (only available to Premium subscribers)
> Desktop high quality.
> Extreme quality on mobile.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I listen to Spotify only for Music. No MP3s And I am also a premium subscriber.
> 
> That's what Spotify claim


Oh ok. Spotify is definitely 16-bit, not sure if 44100 Hz or 48000 Hz though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Oh ok. Spotify is definitely 16-bit, not sure if 44100 Hz or 48000 Hz though.


Thank you.

Out of curiousity what if I choose 24bit 192000 hz. Damage to headphones?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

So glad I've been following this thread, I'm a Spotify Premium subscriber myself, I didn't realize I had mine set to 'Normal Quality', have now set it to 'Extreme Quality'. Using my Sony Premium +IE800/CampFire Jupiter/Noble Savant/Fitear Parterre (depends on my mood).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> So glad I've been following this thread, I'm a Spotify Premium subscriber myself, I didn't realize I had mine set to 'Normal Quality', have now set it to 'Extreme Quality'. Using my Sony Premium +IE800/CampFire Jupiter/Noble Savant/Fitear Parterre (depends on my mood).


Let me know if you feel real difference between normal and extreme my friend


----------



## iARDAs

Ok another question. When I buy the Magni 2, there is a switch on the back that changes the gain from high to low.

Can someone explain what this does?


----------



## Blze001

It essentially is how much the amp amplifies the signal, for lack of a better description. Inefficient headphones need higher gain, efficient ones need lower gain.

There are ways to determine what ideal gain you should use for your headphones, but I just use the gain setting that lets me achieve my preferred listening level with the volume knob just over 50%.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> It essentially is how much the amp amplifies the signal, for lack of a better description. Inefficient headphones need higher gain, efficient ones need lower gain.
> 
> There are ways to determine what ideal gain you should use for your headphones, but I just use the gain setting that lets me achieve my preferred listening level with the volume knob just over 50%.


Any advice for a HD 598?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any advice for a HD 598?


Low gain. HD598s don't need much amplification.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Low gain. HD598s don't need much amplification.


Cool cool thank you


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> So glad I've been following this thread, I'm a Spotify Premium subscriber myself, I didn't realize I had mine set to 'Normal Quality', have now set it to 'Extreme Quality'. Using my Sony Premium +IE800/CampFire Jupiter/Noble Savant/Fitear Parterre (depends on my mood).


If you have been playing "normal" first your songs are then also cached as normal.
When you enable high quality streaming the pre-cached songs (probably most or all of your library) will remain playing at normal quality.

To get your whole library to play high quality and cache high quality then you have to manualy delete the cache folder.

Standard the folder is in the main Spotify folder called Data.
(Users>>PC name>>Appdate>>Local>>Spotify>>Data)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If you have been playing "normal" first your songs are then also cached as normal.
> When you enable high quality streaming the pre-cached songs (probably most or all of your library) will remain playing at normal quality.
> 
> To get your whole library to play high quality and cache high quality then you have to manualy delete the cache folder.
> 
> Standard the folder is in the main Spotify folder called Data.
> (Users>>PC name>>Appdate>>Local>>Spotify>>Data)


Great info.

What sucks is that I can not set it to NORMAL on my iphone but High Quality on PC.

It must be the same option on all platforms. Sucks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Cool info guys thanks...
> 
> What about 16bit vs 24 bit
> 
> and
> 
> 44100 vs 192000?
> 
> Should I change the settings on Windows? Currently my headphone is set to 24bit 44100...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I listen to Spotify only for Music. No MP3s And I am also a premium subscriber.
> 
> That's what Spotify claim


Yep, you'll be hard pressed to hear the difference between lossless and a 320kbps Ogg encoded track. Spotify consumes about 90% of my listening right now, and I've compared tracks between Spotify and my lossless rips--and I come up short. In songs I've known for years, I'll hear some unusual distortion on the Spotify side, but nothing consistent among many tracks.

I keep my settings at 16/44.1. Any CD or ripped track is most likely 'CD quality' and is 16/44.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> So glad I've been following this thread, I'm a Spotify Premium subscriber myself, I didn't realize I had mine set to 'Normal Quality', have now set it to 'Extreme Quality'. Using my Sony Premium +IE800/CampFire Jupiter/Noble Savant/Fitear Parterre (depends on my mood).


Make sure you guys also disable the 'volume normalization' as well. It will absolutely ruin bass extension and quality.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any advice for a HD 598?


Try both, honestly. High gain is supposed to be for headphones with high impedance, but do whichever one sounds better to you. If you can't tell a difference, then most likely low gain should be fine.


----------



## Narremans

I switched from Spotify to Tidal last year. Losless gives me a tighter bass, better imaging and better dynamics on both dac's I use (Chord Hugo and dCS Paganini). I am happy to pay a little bit extra for that.


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm not interested in paying twice as much for something I can't hear.

What are you listening to that's so glaringly different between the two services?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not interested in paying twice as much for something I can't hear.
> 
> What are you listening to that's so glaringly different between the two services?


Same for me, I tried a free trial of Tidal once, and I honestly couldn't tell the difference. However, I have had my friend from Finland send me some FLAC before, and I did notice a difference with that. I am hesitant to believe TIdal $19.99 service really does stream at FLAC levels, the bandwidth would be unheard of...


----------



## Narremans

Yeah, it doesn't make sense to pay twice the amount if you don't hear any difference in your setup. I totally agree with that. I can easily hear the difference, both in my main setup as in my portable setup.


----------



## Farih

I use Spotify Premium and Qobuz, Qobuz is a Flac streaming service like Tidal.
Qobuz streams 16bit 44.1khz.

I can hear difference between these 2 (on the exact same track)

I think it depends alot on your equipment to be able to hear the difference or not.

With my previous amp i couldnt hear much difference either but now with the Lehmann amp i can easely.
And this is even with cheap headphones.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Same for me, I tried a free trial of Tidal once, and I honestly couldn't tell the difference. However, I have had my friend from Finland send me some FLAC before, and I did notice a difference with that. I am hesitant to believe TIdal $19.99 service really does stream at FLAC levels, the bandwidth would be unheard of...


Why would it be unheard of?

Lossless 44.1KHz 16-bit stereo audio is only 1.4Mbps, a lot less than any video streaming service.


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I use Spotify Premium and Qobuz, Qobuz is a Flac streaming service like Tidal.
> Qobuz streams 16bit 44.1khz.
> 
> I can hear difference between these 2 (on the exact same track)
> 
> I think it depends alot on your equipment to be able to hear the difference or not.
> 
> With my previous amp i couldnt hear much difference either but now with the Lehmann amp i can easely.
> And this is even with cheap headphones.


Lately I hear a lot about Qobuz but I never compared it head to head with Tidal. When I do a fresh install of my music servers I will install Qobuz as well, so I can test it out. How is the amount of tracks compared to Spotify?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Lately I hear a lot about Qobuz but I never compared it head to head with Tidal. When I do a fresh install of my music servers I will install Qobuz as well, so I can test it out. How is the amount of tracks compared to Spotify?


Its subpar tbh.
Its ok if you want alot of (modern)classical music.
The user interface is pretty wonky to IMO.

Some tracks do sound so much better then Spotify though, not all but alot do.

I never tryed Tidal, that whole Hiphop/rap look at me being cool, swag and pimpin attitude i really dont like.


----------



## iARDAs

What about Asus Xonar Essence STX 2?

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## caenlen

Just fyi, Senn HD 600 is on sale for $250 new at amazon. (150 amazon gift card is part of it, but i mean come on everyone needs basic necessities each month anyway) so really is basically 250 all said and done. cheers

http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Professional-Headphone-Amazon-com-Greeting/dp/B0199APD94/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1461088610&sr=8-3&keywords=sennheiser+hd+600


----------



## Narremans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its subpar tbh.
> Its ok if you want alot of (modern)classical music.
> The user interface is pretty wonky to IMO.
> 
> Some tracks do sound so much better then Spotify though, not all but alot do.
> 
> I never tryed Tidal, that whole Hiphop/rap look at me being cool, swag and pimpin attitude i really dont like.


Thanks for the additional information. I hardly listen to classic music. If I do, it is mostly high-rez that I have stored locally. Before starting the Tidal adventure I exported my Spotify playlist with around 300 tracks of a wide variety of music. Tidal could not find 3 songs of it, which left me quite impressed. Does Qobuz has an app, which let you store the music locally on the device? One of the criteria for me is that I can listen to my favorite songs when I am at sea.

The UI of Tidal is okay-ish and they really try to profilate themselves as the swag-streamingserivce indeed. This does not really irritates me since you only have to look at it once when you start the program.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What about Asus Xonar Essence STX 2?
> 
> Anyone ever tried it?


The STX+ or '1st gen' STX (whatever the thing is called) was really highly regarded. If the 2 is anything like it or better, it would actually make for a great starting DAC to go with your Magni. People go so far to say the STX and TiHD are neck and neck in the sound quality department, so I tend to recommend them if things like 3D/virtual sound are something that people are interested in (which it seems like you were).

I'm not sure that anyone here has one, but if so, I hope they'll chime in for you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just fyi, Senn HD 600 is on sale for $250 new at amazon. (150 amazon gift card is part of it, but i mean come on everyone needs basic necessities each month anyway) so really is basically 250 all said and done. cheers
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Professional-Headphone-Amazon-com-Greeting/dp/B0199APD94/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1461088610&sr=8-3&keywords=sennheiser+hd+600


At first I read this as $250 + $150 gift card







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Thanks for the additional information. I hardly listen to classic music. If I do, it is mostly high-rez that I have stored locally. Before starting the Tidal adventure I exported my Spotify playlist with around 300 tracks of a wide variety of music. Tidal could not find 3 songs of it, which left me quite impressed. Does Qobuz has an app, which let you store the music locally on the device? One of the criteria for me is that I can listen to my favorite songs when I am at sea.
> 
> The UI of Tidal is okay-ish and they really try to profilate themselves as the swag-streamingserivce indeed. This does not really irritates me since you only have to look at it once when you start the program.


You can store files locally in Qobuz to, you can store your own files and files of Qobuz.... just like in Spotify.
Its basicly very similar to spotify its just some things are in a wierd spot or not translated yet and in French.
I have Quboz set up in English, i dont think it would be better in Dutch.

Just set up a Hi-Rez payment plan with Ideal.
You pay 1 cent for verification but because of ideal they cant ever withdraw more from your bankaccount..
Then you have 1 month free... well for 1 cent.

If you use a creditcard you have to watchout, after a month they will automaticly withdraw 19,99 euro.

Maybe we should share Spotify user names so we can look up eachothers playlist, i also have a hard time finding new good music....
I barely got 500 tracks on Spotify









More then 23.000 vinyl rips on foobar though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> What about Asus Xonar Essence STX 2?
> 
> Anyone ever tried it?


Like Pez said a great soundcard for starters.

I used one with a DT990 for a long time.
It can drive 250ohms headphones with ease, i reckon 600ohm wont be much of a problem iether.
The amping side is pretty good (for a soundcard) but the dac only reasonable compared to modern external dac's

I later went over to a external dac with a Pro-ject Headbox II as amp.
This sounded better then the STX *BUT* i also tryed the STX with the Pro-ject amp and noticed sound quality was just as good as straight on the STX, on the amp i only had more volume headroom left but thats it.
This made me believe the STX amp is actually pretty good sound quality wise and the dac a bit less since hooking up the Pro-ject to my external dac gave a good boost in sound quality.

Overall a very nice versatile card for anyone starting in headphones.

STXII is only slightly better, only get that if its about the same price as a Original STX.
STX II does have a much better clock modulation thing... that thing with a crystal... pff forgot the name, but thats only usefull if you want to use its SPDIF out.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You can store files locally in Qobuz to, you can store your own files and files of Qobuz.... just like in Spotify.
> Its basicly very similar to spotify its just some things are in a wierd spot or not translated yet and in French.
> I have Quboz set up in English, i dont think it would be better in Dutch.
> 
> Maybe we should share Spotify user names so we can look up eachothers playlist, i also have a hard time finding new good music....
> I barely got 500 tracks on Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More then 23.000 vinyl rips on foobar though


Does Spotify Discover Weekly exist for you? I'd imagine it's not limited by region, but I've found some EXCELLENT stuff from that. Some weeks it's 'meh', and some weeks it can be glorious.

I believe it shows automatically as a playlist. However, it takes the music you like and creates an auto playlist (kind of a pre-determined Pandora/radio feature) every Monday (refreshes at 1AM Monday morning for me) of music it thinks you will like. About 30 songs or so, so it gives you a few hours of music to listen to and you have a whole week to get through it







.


----------



## Farih

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Does Spotify Discover Weekly exist for you? I'd imagine it's not limited by region, but I've found some EXCELLENT stuff from that. Some weeks it's 'meh', and some weeks it can be glorious.
> 
> I believe it shows automatically as a playlist. However, it takes the music you like and creates an auto playlist (kind of a pre-determined Pandora/radio feature) every Monday (refreshes at 1AM Monday morning for me) of music it thinks you will like. About 30 songs or so, so it gives you a few hours of music to listen to and you have a whole week to get through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it has a few discover options even.
But there i find i get so much crap before finally finding a reasonable song, maybe i should use it more....

Edit:
What music do you prefer ?


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the responses guys.

I just saw that essence stx ii has 2 cards. The second one seems for 7.1only. I wont connect any 7.1 speakers to that card. So

1-) can I just install the main card and it would work?

2-) would this be an overkill for me? Should I look at phobeus instead?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I just saw that essence stx ii has 2 cards. The second one seems for 7.1only. I wont connect any 7.1 speakers to that card. So
> 
> 1-) can I just install the main card and it would work?
> 
> 2-) would this be an overkill for me? Should I look at phobeus instead?


You can buy a version without the add-on card.

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Sound-Essence-STX-II/dp/B00ONSBF4K
like that.

And no, it wont be overkill.
If you dont want/cant afford external headphone amps and dacs this is the next best thing for headphones.


----------



## iARDAs

Asked so many questions. Got so many answers AAANNNDDD bought a Sound Blaster Z. Please dont kill me. It was on sale here in Turkey and I can have warranty. Hd 598 should sound good in games.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Asked so many questions. Got so many answers AAANNNDDD bought a Sound Blaster Z. Please dont kill me. It was on sale here in Turkey and I can have warranty. Hd 598 should sound good in games.


Well its not an STX..... But it can still power a HD598 ;-)


----------



## Blindsay

Alright so I have 2 pairs of headphones and a DAC/Amp now....need to decide what to keep.

Sennheiser HD598SE ($130 on amazon)

Beats Studio ($150 at Best Buy)

Fiio E17k

So some of the first things I notice between them,

-The Sennheiser's seem to take a lot more power (not sure if that was expected or not) but I have to turn the DAC up a good bit more to get the same loudness as I do with the beats
-The Sennheiser's are much more comfortable for me, with the beats I kind of have to stuff my ears inside them to fit lol

-The Beats don't seem to scale with the extra power as well as the Sennheiser's, in fact they almost don't seem to like it
-The Beats definitely have a lot more bass than the Sennheiser's (which I am not surprised) but I don't feel they give up much mid or high range against the Sennheiser's

I really expected the Sennheiser's to be a clear winner but I am fairly torn to be honest.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

There is always option C: keep all of them. I reach for my ath-m50x's when I want that nice bass slam in drum n bass, gabber, or industrial music.... If I still want it tight but not quite as slammy there's my akg k712's (which are also rather lovely for gaming with) and then for rock, metal, and stuff like that I prefer my Sennheiser HD 600's.

Sennheisers are way too airy for gabber though, they just don't click with the genre the same way to me.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There is always option C: keep all of them. I reach for my ath-m50x's when I want that nice bass slam in drum n bass, gabber, or industrial music.... If I still want it tight but not quite as slammy there's my akg k712's (which are also rather lovely for gaming with) and then for rock, metal, and stuff like that I prefer my Sennheiser HD 600's.
> 
> Sennheisers are way too airy for gabber though, they just don't click with the genre the same way to me.


I agree. When torn between two headphones, keep both.


----------



## caenlen

Just ordered the headphones in my signature, they were on sale for $59.99, here is a Z-Reviews if interested: they have been sold out for months and overpriced on Ebay, Amazon got 5 in stock and they are sold out again as well.






Canceled my Massdrop K7xx based on this guys review as well, he says he likes them better than the K7xx, watched loads of his videos and I do trust him to a degree, as he is the reason I fell in love with my HD 681 Evo's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree. When torn between two headphones, keep both.


Only downside is the permanent indecision as to which one you like more, lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I've decided. I am getting the Grace M9xx and selling my Soloist and DacITx.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've decided. I am getting the Grace M9xx and selling my Soloist and DacITx.


What made you choose the M9xx over your current setup?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What made you choose the M9xx over your current setup?


Portability


----------



## caenlen

Man, you guys are on a whole higher level than me. I can't wait for my Pioneer's to come in the mail though, the hype is real on these things at only $59. Z-Reviews said he likes them better than his ATH-AD2000x which cost $500 and were his daily driver for a long time.

Someday I will get eletrostatic or planar magnetic high end though. Just have to wait a few more years for career to take off (hopefully).


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Well its not an STX..... But it can still power a HD598 ;-)


Yeah. Stx was twice the money. Already had a zx 2 years ago and was satisfied so heck what the hell


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only downside is the permanent indecision as to which one you like more, lol


I figure you'd like one headphone better for certain types of music, and the other for other kinds. If there are some songs where you just can't decide, a coin toss should suffice. With that being said it was relieving to go from two headphones and going back and forth between them, to one headphone that beats both of them in every respect.


----------



## Blindsay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only downside is the permanent indecision as to which one you like more, lol


I have decided to return both of them, I am leaning towards giving these a shot - http://www.amazon.com/JVC-Kenwood-Victer-headphones-HA-SZ2000/dp/B00CIQ7NXQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=A22H61A0V729QB


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> I have decided to return both of them, I am leaning towards giving these a shot - http://www.amazon.com/JVC-Kenwood-Victer-headphones-HA-SZ2000/dp/B00CIQ7NXQ?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=ox_sc_sfl_title_2&smid=A22H61A0V729QB


That headphone is pretty much unanimously agreed to be the basshead king.


----------



## pez

Sorry for my bit of absence in the past couple of days. Working 3rd shift means a lot of my responses are scattered for the US members







. Gonna tackle a lot of these posts at once.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> ]
> Yeah it has a few discover options even.
> But there i find i get so much crap before finally finding a reasonable song, maybe i should use it more....
> 
> Edit:
> What music do you prefer ?


I listen to a lot of EDM (I just kinda throw this general term around; specifically dubstep, trap, *some* house), and then I listen to a lot of hardcore and metal. I also listen to some folk/indie-ish kinda stuff, too. Most of the time it's easier to show my library, but unfortunately Spotify only likes that if you're on Facebook. A lot of my hardcore, metal and indie music is music I have on my machine locally, so I don't usually end up adding it to my 'Starred/Songs' playlist.

But I don't really use the radio/discovery feature, it's just that one playlist








. They were doing it once a year for a couple years at the end while they did that 'Spotify - Year in Review' thing. At the end there was an option for them to create a playlist for you based on what you most liked. The first year they ended up doing it, I ended up finding 28 out of the 30 songs to be nothing short of amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> I just saw that essence stx ii has 2 cards. The second one seems for 7.1only. I wont connect any 7.1 speakers to that card. So
> 
> 1-) can I just install the main card and it would work?
> 
> 2-) would this be an overkill for me? Should I look at phobeus instead?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You can buy a version without the add-on card.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Sound-Essence-STX-II/dp/B00ONSBF4K
> like that.
> 
> And no, it wont be overkill.
> If you dont want/cant afford external headphone amps and dacs this is the next best thing for headphones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Asked so many questions. Got so many answers AAANNNDDD bought a Sound Blaster Z. Please dont kill me. It was on sale here in Turkey and I can have warranty. Hd 598 should sound good in games.


Haha, or that







. As long as you have good luck with the Creative drivers, you should be fine. That's my biggest complaint for Creative. No personal experience with the ASUS cards. I'm not a huge ASUS fan and I generally don't buy their products new.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blindsay*
> 
> Alright so I have 2 pairs of headphones and a DAC/Amp now....need to decide what to keep.
> 
> Sennheiser HD598SE ($130 on amazon)
> 
> Beats Studio ($150 at Best Buy)
> 
> Fiio E17k
> 
> So some of the first things I notice between them,
> 
> -The Sennheiser's seem to take a lot more power (not sure if that was expected or not) but I have to turn the DAC up a good bit more to get the same loudness as I do with the beats
> -The Sennheiser's are much more comfortable for me, with the beats I kind of have to stuff my ears inside them to fit lol
> 
> -The Beats don't seem to scale with the extra power as well as the Sennheiser's, in fact they almost don't seem to like it
> -The Beats definitely have a lot more bass than the Sennheiser's (which I am not surprised) but I don't feel they give up much mid or high range against the Sennheiser's
> 
> I really expected the Sennheiser's to be a clear winner but I am fairly torn to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> There is always option C: keep all of them. I reach for my ath-m50x's when I want that nice bass slam in drum n bass, gabber, or industrial music.... If I still want it tight but not quite as slammy there's my akg k712's (which are also rather lovely for gaming with) and then for rock, metal, and stuff like that I prefer my Sennheiser HD 600's.
> 
> Sennheisers are way too airy for gabber though, they just don't click with the genre the same way to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree. When torn between two headphones, keep both.


This







. I almost did this with the HD600 and HD650, but they were so close, one had to go. But the Q701 for me is what the HD600 was, but different enough that I like to keep it around.

However, I see you returned both, so nvm







. I was going recommend to use the Studios as a portable headphone and the 598 as a home-use/PC use headphone, but that works, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just ordered the headphones in my signature, they were on sale for $59.99, here is a Z-Reviews if interested: they have been sold out for months and overpriced on Ebay, Amazon got 5 in stock and they are sold out again as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canceled my Massdrop K7xx based on this guys review as well, he says he likes them better than the K7xx, watched loads of his videos and I do trust him to a degree, as he is the reason I fell in love with my HD 681 Evo's.


That headphone can go burn in a fire. Head-fi has a whole 'hype' thread about how people think it's the next HD650. It literally was the most painful thing I've read through. All the while, people with HD650s are saying 'nope, sure doesn't sound anything like this' and every impression of the sound I read was nothing like the HD650.

On a serious note, I do hope you like them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I've decided. I am getting the Grace M9xx and selling my Soloist and DacITx.


Have you already heard the M9xx?


----------



## x3sphere

Got my HD 800 S











I had the HD 800 before (never tried the mods). The S has a more relaxed presentation, sounds slightly warmer and I think the treble peak being tamed helps brings out the rest of the frequencies more. Bass sounds a tad more natural on the S as well. Overall it's a more refined version of the HD 800.

Since I got a deal on the HD800 S and sold my old HD 800 plus the balanced cable that came with the S (not a big believer in cables), the upgrade only cost me a few hundred bucks. It was worth it my opinion, and if buying new I'd recommend the S. I think most people will prefer the S - the slightly warmer sound makes it a more engaging and fun headphone to listen to.

The black color scheme looks sleeker to me as well. Hopefully the paint job this time is not prone to chipping over time, even though I took great care of it my old HD 800 developed some chips in the paint after about 3 years of ownership.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Got my HD 800 S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the HD 800 before (never tried the mods). The S has a more relaxed presentation, sounds slightly warmer and I think the treble peak being tamed helps brings out the rest of the frequencies more. Bass sounds a tad more natural on the S as well. Overall it's a more refined version of the HD 800.
> 
> Since I got a deal on the HD800 S and sold my old HD 800 plus the balanced cable that came with the S (not a big believer in cables), the upgrade only cost me a few hundred bucks. It was worth it my opinion, and if buying new I'd recommend the S. I think most people will prefer the S - the slightly warmer sound makes it a more engaging and fun headphone to listen to.
> 
> The black color scheme looks sleeker to me as well. Hopefully the paint job this time is not prone to chipping over time, even though I took great care of it my old HD 800 developed some chips in the paint after about 3 years of ownership.


Sounds like it resembles it's older HD6xx brethren. Have you by chance heard the HD650 before?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That headphone is pretty much unanimously agreed to be the basshead king.


I had the pleasure of listening to a pair, you're basically strapping two subwoofers to your head. I think one of my fillings came loose when the bass dropped.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Not exactly on topic, but I was looking for a Deepcool monitor stand for my 21:9 monitor when I got side tracked by a pair of KRK Rokit5 speakers, made an impulse buy there and then. And no, I didn't forget, I did buy the monitor stand as well......see? I can be focused.







The monitor stand is terrific, I can place one of my keyboards under it, freeing up precious desk space.


----------



## caenlen

@ pez, I didn't check head fi, I just went based on z-reviews. and I hope they sound nothing like any Senn's cause I hate the sound signature of Sennheisers. Mh HD 681 EVO's kicked my HD 598, and 558's butt at a fraction of the cost, and I bought those cans based on Z-review as well. So hopefully he comes through again for me, cheers.


----------



## x3sphere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like it resembles it's older HD6xx brethren. Have you by chance heard the HD650 before?


Yes, it has been awhile but I had them prior to getting the original HD800. Definitely some of the qualities (warmer, more relaxed sound) mimic that headphone, although only slightly so it's not a huge departure from the HD800. I'd expect the S to still sound somewhat bright when compared to an HD650.

I might pick up a pair again eventually, liked the HD650 a lot and it was my first audiophile headphone


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Man those HD 800S headphones look mighty sexy.... When I have the cash I might have to break down and give a pair a try, not to mention upgrade to a slightly higher end setup too (because I want the bigger volume knob the Asgard 2 has







)


----------



## silvrr

Also had a pair of HD800s arrive today, don't get to keep them though, just have them for a week for review.


----------



## rathborne

@pez, based on your tastes of music do you still find the bass a little wanting on the HD650s for EDM?

I've had to replace the dead Valhalla with an O2 amp and it sounds great for nearly everything I listen to... though i could do with more bass in trance, drum and bass and (when the mood strikes) aggrotech







. Without thunderous low end to balance the sound out a lot of the aggrotech and trance becomes fatiguing with the combo. Does the Asgard fill in the bass for these genres to remedy this?

Its odd but house and deep house music doesn't feel lacking in bass with the HD650+O2 combo. Only reason I can think of is the type and frequency of the bass these genres use compared to the others that need low and sub bass to sound their best.

Also, can you please update my member listing to reflect my new amplifier: JDS Labs custom O2?

PS guys please stop posting pictures of those gorgeous sets of HD800S... I might crack and buy a pair too







!

I am keen to hear people impressions of them compared to the HD6xx and older HD800







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD800's are amazing for classical, orchestral, and jazz... subliminal really. One can arguably that they are amazing for EDM as well if you aren't trying to go for quantity down low. I just couldn't stand them for normal usage. They are far more comfy than LCD-2's. I am tempted to go to a meet and try out the HD800S.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh right, all this talk of updating info in the database thingy reminds me I hadn't done such. It is now done, woohoo!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Oops, just updated mine....


----------



## rathborne

Wait, we can update our database listing ourselves







?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wait, we can update our database listing ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Eh, no, what I'd meant was that I've submitted my updated/revised headphones listing....it's up to the big heads here to actually update the database.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ pez, I didn't check head fi, I just went based on z-reviews. and I hope they sound nothing like any Senn's cause I hate the sound signature of Sennheisers. Mh HD 681 EVO's kicked my HD 598, and 558's butt at a fraction of the cost, and I bought those cans based on Z-review as well. So hopefully he comes through again for me, cheers.


The good thing is they shouldn't. Because it's not even the same sound type/signature. Those fools in that thread...

And it's hard to appreciate the HD558 and 598 once you hear a HD600 or 650. However, in general it sounds like the Sennheiser sound generally isn't your thing. He 558/598/600/650 all have that similar relaxed and smooth sound. The 598 is a great pair at the $100 mark, and the 558 is recommendable over them so long as it hits $50 or below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *x3sphere*
> 
> Yes, it has been awhile but I had them prior to getting the original HD800. Definitely some of the qualities (warmer, more relaxed sound) mimic that headphone, although only slightly so it's not a huge departure from the HD800. I'd expect the S to still sound somewhat bright when compared to an HD650.
> 
> I might pick up a pair again eventually, liked the HD650 a lot and it was my first audiophile headphone


Oh awesome! I didn't care for the HD800 when I listened to them before, but now having my taste change a bit to appreciate the Q701, I'd be curious to try out an 800S.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @pez, based on your tastes of music do you still find the bass a little wanting on the HD650s for EDM?
> 
> I've had to replace the dead Valhalla with an O2 amp and it sounds great for nearly everything I listen to... though i could do with more bass in trance, drum and bass and (when the mood strikes) aggrotech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Without thunderous low end to balance the sound out a lot of the aggrotech and trance becomes fatiguing with the combo. Does the Asgard fill in the bass for these genres to remedy this?
> 
> Its odd but house and deep house music doesn't feel lacking in bass with the HD650+O2 combo. Only reason I can think of is the type and frequency of the bass these genres use compared to the others that need low and sub bass to sound their best.
> 
> Also, can you please update my member listing to reflect my new amplifier: JDS Labs custom O2?
> 
> PS guys please stop posting pictures of those gorgeous sets of HD800S... I might crack and buy a pair too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I am keen to hear people impressions of them compared to the HD6xx and older HD800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I like the HD650 as a blanket headphone. It has a good mid bass punch, and extends pretty well, but I do find some tracks to lack. However, one of the biggest telltale signs that a HD650 might need more power is lack of bass extension. It doesn't sound like that's the case for you as you're getting some. I'll have to look up what exactly is classified as aggrotech. Actually; if you can post some examples that you've specifically come across, I can test them on me setup







.

In the end, I definitely crave more bass at times, and is why the TH-x00 were purchased. They actually are on time it seems. Just got an update that Massdrop has the shipment due to arrive on the 29th. So I should receive them before or on the 5th







. My wait is coming to an end!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Eh, no, what I'd meant was that I've submitted my updated/revised headphones listing....it's up to the big heads here to actually update the database.


I'm just waking up, so give me a couple hours, and then I'll get to it







.


----------



## SgtMunky

Newly bought today


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> 
> 
> Newly bought today


Which? The can or that snazzy lookin' guitar? Or both? In any case, 'grats on the purchase(s)!







I have the DT990/600 Premium, if you like great bass and sparkly treble, you're gonna love that can!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Which? The can or that snazzy lookin' guitar? Or both? In any case, 'grats on the purchase(s)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the DT990/600 Premium, if you like great bass and sparkly treble, you're gonna love that can!


DT 990 best starters headphone ever made !!! (imo)























@Pez
Thanks for making me use Discover Weekly again.
It had a song from Bob Dylan i liked and havent listed yet









After Bob i automaticly shifted over to Neil Young.... well wanted to listen but discovered all my songs from Neil Young are removed/deleted !!
Fired up Qobuz and noticed they dont have Neil Young anymore either !

WTH happened to Neil Young ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I like the HD650 as a blanket headphone. It has a good mid bass punch, and extends pretty well, but I do find some tracks to lack. However, one of the biggest telltale signs that a HD650 might need more power is lack of bass extension. It doesn't sound like that's the case for you as you're getting some. I'll have to look up what exactly is classified as aggrotech. Actually; if you can post some examples that you've specifically come across, I can test them on me setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Aggrotech is a form of industrial music that was heavily influenced by hardstyle. Due to the lyrics (and/or videos) it will take a bit to find some that can actually be directly linked here on the forums, but artists such as Aesthetic Perfection, Combichrist, Agonize, Asphyxia, Grendel, Hocico, and Funker Vogt come to mind. There are numerous styles, so in some regards aggrotech is kind of like DnB and Hardstyle where there are like 300+ different subgenres. Some are dark, others are "brighter and livelier"

@rathborne might disagree with the tracks I've chosen, but hopefully they're at least a start for an idea ^_^

Aha, figured out a few ^_^

Grendel's Timewave Zero comes to mind: https://infactedrecordings.bandcamp.com/album/timewave-zero
Aesthetic Perfection - Never Enough:

__
https://soundcloud.com/closetohumanmusic%2Fnever-enough
Tactikal Sekt - Cold Victim: 



Hocico - Polarity: 



Asphyxia - Digital War: 



Combichrist - Sent to Destroy: 



 (actual song starts at 0:40)
Psyclon Nine - We The Fallen: 



Suicide Commando - Cause of Death:Suicide: 



Wumpscut - War: 



 (German version called "Krieg" is here - 



 ...On a playful note, this used to be the ringtone I had for my parents, lol)

Can't directly link due to ToS
Suicide Commando - When Evil Speaks (I swear, the guy has an obsession with blood and knives)
Funker Vogt - Hard Way (oh wait, can't link it due to alcoholism themes in the video, grrrr)
FGFC820 - Society (can't link due to swearing)
Aesthetic Perfection - A Nice Place to Visit (can't link due to some of the content in the video)
Aesthetic Perfection - The Great Depression (can't link due to (a relatively large amount of) swearing. *ALSO DO NOT GOOGLE AND WATCH VIDEO IF YOU'RE EPILEPTIC TONS OF FLASHING LIGHTS!!*)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> DT 990 best starters headphone ever made !!! (imo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Pez
> Thanks for making me use Discover Weekly again.
> It had a song from Bob Dylan i liked and havent listed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Bob i automaticly shifted over to Neil Young.... well wanted to listen but discovered all my songs from Neil Young are removed/deleted !!
> Fired up Qobuz and noticed they dont have Neil Young anymore either !
> 
> WTH happened to Neil Young ?


Yep, If you use Spotify solely for stuff you like to listen to all of the time, it gets better. And the more you add songs (I still refer to it as 'Starring' them), the better it gets at it. It's really very helpful for me as I haven't been able to listen or discover new music like I could in high school.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aggrotech is a form of industrial music that was heavily influenced by hardstyle. Due to the lyrics (and/or videos) it will take a bit to find some that can actually be directly linked here on the forums, but artists such as Aesthetic Perfection, Combichrist, Agonize, Asphyxia, Grendel, Hocico, and Funker Vogt come to mind. There are numerous styles, so in some regards aggrotech is kind of like DnB and Hardstyle where there are like 300+ different subgenres. Some are dark, others are "brighter and livelier"
> 
> @rathborne might disagree with the tracks I've chosen, but hopefully they're at least a start for an idea ^_^
> 
> Aha, figured out a few ^_^
> 
> Grendel's Timewave Zero comes to mind: https://infactedrecordings.bandcamp.com/album/timewave-zero
> Aesthetic Perfection - Never Enough:
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/closetohumanmusic%2Fnever-enough
> Tactikal Sekt - Cold Victim:
> 
> 
> 
> Hocico - Polarity:
> 
> 
> 
> Asphyxia - Digital War:
> 
> 
> 
> Combichrist - Sent to Destroy:
> 
> 
> 
> (actual song starts at 0:40)
> Psyclon Nine - We The Fallen:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide Commando - Cause of Death:Suicide:
> 
> 
> 
> Wumpscut - War:
> 
> 
> 
> (German version called "Krieg" is here -
> 
> 
> 
> ...On a playful note, this used to be the ringtone I had for my parents, lol)
> 
> Can't directly link due to ToS
> Suicide Commando - When Evil Speaks (I swear, the guy has an obsession with blood and knives)
> Funker Vogt - Hard Way (oh wait, can't link it due to alcoholism themes in the video, grrrr)
> FGFC820 - Society (can't link due to swearing)
> Aesthetic Perfection - A Nice Place to Visit (can't link due to some of the content in the video)
> Aesthetic Perfection - The Great Depression (can't link due to (a relatively large amount of) swearing. *ALSO DO NOT GOOGLE AND WATCH VIDEO IF YOU'RE EPILEPTIC TONS OF FLASHING LIGHTS!!*)


Let me give a listen to a few of them. I've got them open in tabs, but doing a bit of Spring/Summer cleaning today. I'll give a further opinion. I don't recognize any of the bands/groups, though







. So unbias mode will be activated







.


----------



## caenlen

Is there a better DAC/AMP USB powered combo unit I can buy then the Schiit Fulla? I have the Fiio K1, love it, but I love my Fulla more, keeping both. However, now I am suck into this world, so is there something else I can buy? Link below, would this sound better than my Fulla?

http://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1461435256&sr=8-2&keywords=schiit+fulla


----------



## SgtMunky

Should have said, the DT990's Farih helped me pick


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So I been burning in a HD600 I ordered with the Amazon bundle deal and am falling in love with the HD6x0 series all over again. Too bad I have one of the early pre-Fozor models (I think 2.1, but its the one that changed to the angled plastic connectors instead of the wooden nubs that crack) which sound really good and I can't bring myself to part with them just be content with my TH-X00 and a pair of HD6x0. Audio can be such a PITA sometimes.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wait, we can update our database listing ourselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


When I originally created the membership form, if you have a Google account or put in your email, you would be provided with a link to update your data yourself. Most people either lose it or never got a link though, so I was unsure if that ever actually worked.


----------



## pez

Yeah I'm still not really by my PC to update it. Busy day around here today.

OC'ing that may be the case for me once the TH-x00 comes in. I have a feeling the HD650 might be sold in lieu of the Q701 or possible a K7XX or HD600 again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah I'm still not really by my PC to update it. Busy day around here today.
> 
> OC'ing that may be the case for me once the TH-x00 comes in. I have a feeling the HD650 might be sold in lieu of the Q701 or possible a K7XX or HD600 again.


Yeah... if it does happen, the way I look at it is sometimes you have to take a step back in life. In this case, maybe retreating back into mid-fi purgatory will end up giving new perspective considering I am aware of the upper echelon out there now and what I like and dislike. We shall see. It really just depends on how I feel with the HD600 and this Grace M9xx.


----------



## pez

Alright, so aggrotech is not my thing. I wasn't a big NIN fan, either (I'm reminded greatly of them by what I'm hearing in the links). It's hard to say about the sound as a lot of it is produced...well...for lack of a better term; poorly. My biggest criticism is how you try to combine different tracks of sounds, and it still sounds sloppy







.

Alright, now that I'm done being a jerk.

Overall, bass in aggrotech seems a lot more toned down than nearly any genre of music I've heard. Of course EDM artists are into the louder is better/MOAR BASS IS GOODER phase, but it seems as if a lot of the bass notes I hear don't really slam, but rather punch. I made it through about 3 or 4 songs.

But now that I've criticized something I didn't care for, I'll link some songs that I currently have starred/added in Spotify for you to make fun of me for







. All of these sound quite great to me on my setup (Bifrost Uber>Asgard 2>HD650). I never feel YouTube quality matches even that of Spotify, so hopefully you don't lose any of the experience. Could be to blame partly for my criticisms of Aggrotech. I find I need to turn YouTube up about 5% more than other things.

Not much extension, but get's a bit into what I start to think of bass 'slam' vs. 'punch'.




This isn't normally my style, but I love it for the same reason I love Porter Robinson; the music is just catchy, easy to dance to, and has emotion. This song I chose for the texture of bass you get. Besides the bass track, you get a bassline and a couple pieces of extension. Plus, the vocal track grew on me







.




As I post these tracks, I realize how much more tame my taste in EDM has become. I'm a big fan of female vocals and the general rhythm of the song. I chose this song because there are small bits that extend low and I appreciate that the HD650 can pick them up, though I do wish they portrayed them a bit stronger. A track I'm very eager to hear on the TH-X00. Not produced the best, but the HD650 smoothness does wonders for being a forgiving 'phone.




Here is a song I consider to be 'too much' for the HD650. It handles it's own with it, and it'll catch what I'd say is about 95% of the extension and slam that the song produces. However, that remaining 5% is HUGE on the right pair of headphones. I actually like the Beats Solo 2's I have for this track, though they don't extend as low as the HD650







. The only headphone I've heard that does it justice is an IEM. My TF10s. Another track I'm giddy to try on the TH-X00.




If you happened to like any of the first 3, here's a bonus track. Good bass extension. Not totally sure on the video...I don't watch anime







. At least not in that capacity.


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, yeah that's a pretty good sample of the genre and definitely agree with the inclusion of Timewave Zero (probably one of the better mastered albums I have for aggrotech)







. With a subwoofer the bassline better balances all the activity in the treble.

@pez, the height of my aggrotech and industrial (yep, lots of NIN!) music listening was a few years ago and coincided when work was a lot more hectic (loads of incoming jobs to clear and less time to do it). Was definitely a great way to power through the tasks at high speed







. Lately for my EDM listening its gone back to more trance and house/deep house lately.

Gave the tracks a listen and you're right, you can hear where the bass is going but it doesn't extend down there (especially with the Woolymammoth - Tricks track). I thought for a moment that my HD650s were dying with the Autograf track but then re-read your post saw that you noted the mastering







.

Try these ones on your HD650s and see what you think of the bass:


Spoiler: Test tracks for HD650



























Apidae - Turning Tides (Electronic Youth Club Mix) -

__
https://soundcloud.com/dumontdumont%2Fapidae-feat-drew-york-turning-tides-electronic-youth-club-mix-nb-masteredwav




Yes, the bass does go lower with the floorstanding speakers with/without subwoofer but the HD650s still do a nice job delivering the bass in a nice way. I don't feel that its really lacking with these tracks.

Also, yes, it might be obvious what podcast I listen to every week these days







.

But if we go to some DnB and trance I find the bass extension needs to go much, much lower to achieve the same balance that I get on my speakers:


Spoiler: Wants more bass extension (or bigger amp)























Right, that's all the video link spamming for today







.

Would love to try these HD650s on a Bottlehead Crack someday (especially on the tracks that I think need more bass) to see if its all that its hyped up to be







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Not exactly on topic, but I was looking for a Deepcool monitor stand for my 21:9 monitor when I got side tracked by a pair of KRK Rokit5 speakers, made an impulse buy there and then. And no, I didn't forget, I did buy the monitor stand as well......see? I can be focused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The monitor stand is terrific, I can place one of my keyboards under it, freeing up precious desk space.


I don't see the proposed change







. Let me know specifics and I'll update it for ya







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


I took the liberty to add your HD600 and this







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @pez, based on your tastes of music do you still find the bass a little wanting on the HD650s for EDM?
> 
> I've had to replace the dead Valhalla with an O2 amp and it sounds great for nearly everything I listen to... though i could do with more bass in trance, drum and bass and (when the mood strikes) aggrotech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Without thunderous low end to balance the sound out a lot of the aggrotech and trance becomes fatiguing with the combo. Does the Asgard fill in the bass for these genres to remedy this?
> 
> Its odd but house and deep house music doesn't feel lacking in bass with the HD650+O2 combo. Only reason I can think of is the type and frequency of the bass these genres use compared to the others that need low and sub bass to sound their best.
> 
> Also, can you please update my member listing to reflect my new amplifier: JDS Labs custom O2?
> 
> PS guys please stop posting pictures of those gorgeous sets of HD800S... I might crack and buy a pair too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> I am keen to hear people impressions of them compared to the HD6xx and older HD800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Got the change put in for ya







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Got the change put in for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks







!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh right, all this talk of updating info in the database thingy reminds me I hadn't done such. It is now done, woohoo!


@pez did you see this? Or was mine already modified a while back? ^_^;;;;


----------



## pez

For that Metaphysical track, I just feel at some point it added characteristic to it for me







. Bad mastering is bad mastering, but I guess I appreciate the emotion to music over everything.

Storm Queen - Look Right Through (MK Dub III)
-I liked this track actually. I actually enjoyed it on the HD650.

Konstantin Sibold 'Dome'
-Stronger bass here from the start. Really like the rhythm to this song.

The Juan Maclean 'A Simple Design' (Purple Disco Machine Remix)
-Another one with good bass. The vocal rhythm reminds me of another track from a different genre that I can't seem to put my finger on. Very satisfied with the bass here, though.

Kings Of Tomorrow feat. April 'Burn So Deep' (Sandy's Disco Burn Edit)
-Uns uns uns - groovy - uns uns uns. I like the vocals quite a bit. Vocals can actually make or break a house/trance track for me...and not having vocals or some semblance of variation to the rhythm/beat is a song-killer for me.

Gabriel Rios - Gold (Thomas Jack Remix)
-I really like this track. It's a shame it's not produced better. Spotify version is a 'radio edit', but the vocals are still the same. Sounds like it's on purpose, but something about it gets to me. Bass is nice and smooth here.

Of Monsters And Men - Little Talks (Thomas Jack Remix)
-So this guy likes to do this with the vocals, it seems. Otherwise I like this remix. Bass feels light, but I think it's just the track in general.

I actually enjoy quite a bit of DnB. It was the type of EDM I listened to before it became so big. It was kinda the only thing besides house or trance that was really accessible for me. Loved that first track, and saved it so I could add it to Spotify. Same went for the second.

And I shall leave you with a song I've posted before, but idc. It's a song that always gets me pumped. Just learned tonight the artist is playing locally come May and I just ordered my ticket. So now I'm pumped while getting pumped.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> @pez did you see this? Or was mine already modified a while back? ^_^;;;;


What was the change? It doesn't actually look to reflect any 'requests'. That or I'm a noob and don't see where it is :/.


----------



## iARDAs

So I tried my Hyper CloudX and HD 598 with PS4... And I would not recommend the HD 598 if you are not using an amp.

The highest level is really not good. The sound is better than the Hyper CloudX for sure but it just is not loud enough at all. Extremely unsatisfying.

Anyway, My soundblaster Z arrives tomorrow







Lets see how the hD 598 will benefit from it.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the PS4 and XB1 both put out what I'd call just enough sound to *start* making you deaf through the HyperX Cloud. The fact that the HD598 are more hungry AND open probably makes them a nightmare scenario for that use-case







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the PS4 and XB1 both put out what I'd call just enough sound to *start* making you deaf through the HyperX Cloud. The fact that the HD598 are more hungry AND open probably makes them a nightmare scenario for that use-case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Would something cheap such as Creative E1 help?


----------



## pez

Theoretically it should, but I bet something FiiO made might be equivalent and possibly even cheaper. Though you have to deal with the hassle of extra cables, and weight to either your controller or the headphones depending on the setup. That's actually the whole reason i went with the HyperX Cloud. I just wanted something simple that worked across both of my consoles. And they happen to sound quite decent.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Theoretically it should, but I bet something FiiO made might be equivalent and possibly even cheaper. Though you have to deal with the hassle of extra cables, and weight to either your controller or the headphones depending on the setup. That's actually the whole reason i went with the HyperX Cloud. I just wanted something simple that worked across both of my consoles. And they happen to sound quite decent.


Which Hyper cloud do you have?

I have the CORE model.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Which Hyper cloud do you have?
> 
> I have the CORE model.


I've got the Core as well. I think I caught it on a sale in Gamestop for $50. And on top of that, I had some coupons to use. I think I came out spending $30, and they even had a free flash drive promotion







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've got the Core as well. I think I caught it on a sale in Gamestop for $50. And on top of that, I had some coupons to use. I think I came out spending $30, and they even had a free flash drive promotion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thats a great price wow.









So I got my SoundBlaster Z and gaming is AWSOME with it and the HD598... HD598 100% needs an AMP guys. The headphone is alive now.


----------



## King4x4

Just received my SMSL M8, AMP is Schiit Magni attached to an HD700.... Coming from a creative Sound Blaster Z.

OH MY GOD!

FEELS GOOD MAN!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love when people first step into the realm of high audio fidelity. It is always full of excitement. For those of us who have been in the audiophile game for a while, sometimes that awesome feeling gets lost.


----------



## jprovido

just bought the beyerdynamics DT990 PRO 250ohms. can you guys recommend me a cheap DAC for it? pref 100-150 USD price range. the cheaper the better. thanks








Quote:


> I love when people first step into the realm of high audio fidelity, ive been using gaming headsets like razer all my life. It is always full of excitement. For those of us who have been in the audiophile game for a while, sometimes that awesome feeling gets lost. frown.gif


this is my first step into the realm of high audio fidelity as well. I have no idea what I'm doing. I bought the dt990 mostly for gaming (I have a condenser mic on my system). I'm so excited


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> just bought the beyerdynamics DT990 PRO 250ohms. can you guys recommend me a cheap DAC for it? pref 100-150 USD price range. the cheaper the better. thanks


Do you already have an amp? If not, a D1 can often be found within that price range.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Do you already have an amp? If not, a D1 can often be found within that price range.


I have nothing just the headphones. i'm actually looking into a dac/amp combo and a cheap one too like 100USD. is that a bad choice?

is the Fiio E10K a bad choice for my DT990's?

EDIT:
how about this one?

Fiio K5
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=fiio+k5&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I have nothing just the headphones. i'm actually looking into a dac/amp combo and a cheap one too like 100USD. is that a bad choice?
> 
> is the Fiio E10K a bad choice for my DT990's?


It really depends on your needs and budget. FiiO makes great entry level DAC/amps for their price point and really just completely own that market. They are a good company with a solid lineup of products that a lot of people in our club use. The E10K for example is a solid DAC/amp combo for under $100.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It really depends on your needs and budget. FiiO makes great entry level DAC/amps for their price point and really just completely own that market. They are a good company with a solid lineup of products that a lot of people in our club use. The E10K for example is a solid DAC/amp combo for under $100.


Be careful with your amp choice. 250ohms will make the headphones sound bad without an appropriately powered amp. For example, the E10k only puts out 200mW into 32ohms, and it's output into 250 will be a small fraction of that. Fiio recommends that amp for headphones under 150ohms.

edit - Random quotes added themselves.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Be careful with your amp choice. 250ohms will make the headphones sound bad without an appropriately powered amp. For example, the E10k only puts out 200mW into 32ohms, and it's output into 250 will be a small fraction of that. Fiio recommends that amp for headphones under 150ohms.
> 
> edit - Random quotes added themselves.


how abou tthe Fiio K5?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html

it seems like it is able to output 250ohms


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how abou tthe Fiio K5?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html
> 
> it seems like it is able to output 250ohms


Yep, that should work just fine, but I've never heard it so can't go beyond just looking at the specs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Be careful with your amp choice. 250ohms will make the headphones sound bad without an appropriately powered amp. For example, the E10k only puts out 200mW into 32ohms, and it's output into 250 will be a small fraction of that. Fiio recommends that amp for headphones under 150ohms.
> 
> edit - Random quotes added themselves.


The E10K can drive it, just not as well as say an O2 amp. Either way, it is still better than nothing and it certainly won't make the headphones sound "bad". The volume would be lower and he will probably loose out on some clarity, especially on the lower end, but it will still work better than having no amp. When a person has a budget, we can only suggest what is in the budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> how abou tthe Fiio K5?
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1217423-REG/fiio_k5_docking_headphone_amplifier.html
> 
> it seems like it is able to output 250ohms


I haven't used that one before so I can't comment on whether or not it's worth it, but I know a few of our members use it. You can find out who by checking the member list on the front page and shoot them a PC asking for feedback.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Yep, that should work just fine, but I've never heard it so can't go beyond just looking at the specs.


oops sorry it's not in the link. but it says in the Fiio website "16~300 Ω" so I'm guessing it is good right? I'm sorry if I sound clueless. I really am lol


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> I haven't used that one before so I can't comment on whether or not it's worth it, but I know a few of our members use it. You can find out who by checking the member list on the front page and shoot them a PC asking for feedback. thumb.gif


i just want to buy and get it over with lol. should I pull the trigger on the fiio k5? I've looked at others but it's out of my budget


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> oops sorry it's not in the link. but it says in the Fiio website "16~300 Ω" so I'm guessing it is good right? I'm sorry if I sound clueless. I really am lol


As long as your headphones impedance falls within that range, in theory the amp will be capable of fully driving your headphones. Again, that doesn't mean something like the E10K will not work with your headphones, just that it may not be able to drive it to its full potential. At the end of the day, buy what you can afford or save until you can buy what you want.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you were in the same city, I could help you get a D1 within your price range. I get a 20% discount with Audioengine through my company.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> As long as your headphones impedance falls within that range, in theory the amp will be capable of fully driving your headphones. Again, that doesn't mean something like the E10K will not work with your headphones, just that it may not be able to drive it to its full potential. At the end of the day, buy what you can afford or save until you can buy what you want.


I'm pretty sure the dt 990 pro 250ohm and the fiio k5 will pretty much demolish any gaming headsets I've used in my sorry life. It won't be that hard to impress me I think


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The E10K can drive it, just not as well as say an O2 amp. Either way, it is still better than nothing and it certainly won't make the headphones sound "bad". The volume would be lower and he will probably loose out on some clarity, especially on the lower end, but it will still work better than having no amp. When a person has a budget, we can only suggest what is in the budget.


"Bad" may have been a bit strong, but with high impedance and relatively low sensitivity I think we're talking about headphones specifically designed to be used with an amp that plugs into the wall. But yeah, E10 would be better than nothing, and if that's what your budget allows then so be it.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> "Bad" may have been a bit strong, but with high impedance and low sensitivity I think we're talking about headphones specifically designed to be used with an amp that plugs into the wall. But yeah, E10 would be better than nothing, and if that's what your budget allows then so be it.


spec wise the fiio k5 is better correct?


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> spec wise the fiio k5 is better correct?


Correct.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Correct.


I just checked my wallet I could probably squeeze out a bit more for the audioengine d1 (Oc'ing Noob's first suggestion) is it a "safer" option for me?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> spec wise the fiio k5 is better correct?


Yes. In your case it shouldn't matter, but there are some amp headphones pairings that also just sound bad. It's not due to any specs or amping ability, just a bad combination of sound. That's more of an issue though once you get to at around mid tier level.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I just checked my wallet I could probably squeeze out a bit more for the audioengine d1 (Oc'ing Noob's first suggestion) is it a "safer" option for me?


I really liked it when I auditioned it, but everyone has their own opinions. Here are some other reviews for it including one from our very own OCN.

http://www.overclock.net/products/audioengine-d1-24-bit-digital-to-audio-converter/reviews/6657
http://www.headfonia.com/audioengine-d1-guaranteed-for-the-reacharound/
http://www.head-fi.org/t/623753/review-audioengine-d1-dac-a-feature-packed-entry-dac
http://www.highfidelityreview.com/audioengine-d1-usb-dac.html


----------



## jprovido

just pulled the trigger on the D1. thanks everyone + reps


----------



## Dagamus NM

Sorry for the noob question, but is the use of a headphone amp for cleaning the sound or just making it louder. I scored a Creek OBH-11 for free and see that people make crazy mods for these. I don't get it other than just tweaking stuff for the fun of it.

I see everybody is all about the Sennheiser HD650 and 800 models. I went with the HD 26 Pro for my purposes. I will most likely use them for non-gaming stuff, really for monitoring video acquisition. I searched on this site and saw no mention anywhere of these headphones. Seems odd considering how much you guys are paying for cans in general, seems like these would have some applications that would be popular around here.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but is the use of a headphone amp for cleaning the sound or just making it louder. I scored a Creek OBH-11 for free and see that people make crazy mods for these. I don't get it other than just tweaking stuff for the fun of it.
> 
> I see everybody is all about the Sennheiser HD650 and 800 models. I went with the HD 26 Pro for my purposes. I will most likely use them for non-gaming stuff, really for monitoring video acquisition. I searched on this site and saw no mention anywhere of these headphones. Seems odd considering how much you guys are paying for cans in general, seems like these would have some applications that would be popular around here.


A good amp will improve the headphone's sound quality a lot, in addition to making it louder.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A good amp will improve the headphone's sound quality a lot, in addition to making it louder.


I guess I can try it out since I have one.

For comparing headphones I suppose it would be best to check it out of my mixer with RCA to the amp vs headphone straight out of the mixer.

So if using sound from my PC would it be best to just use a 1/8" from the green out on the motherboard to rca on the headphone amp?

I know people mention using sound cards and other fancy things but I am all out of PCIE slots on my Rampage motherboards.

I would hope that the onboard sound on these motherboards would be good.

I need to keep noise to a minimum on the video project I will be working on.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but is the use of a headphone amp for cleaning the sound or just making it louder. I scored a Creek OBH-11 for free and see that people make crazy mods for these. I don't get it other than just tweaking stuff for the fun of it.
> 
> I see everybody is all about the Sennheiser HD650 and 800 models. I went with the HD 26 Pro for my purposes. I will most likely use them for non-gaming stuff, really for monitoring video acquisition. I searched on this site and saw no mention anywhere of these headphones. Seems odd considering how much you guys are paying for cans in general, seems like these would have some applications that would be popular around here.


Technically an amp will not clean the sound, but it will provide more power. Providing clean sound is the DAC's job.

To put it simply, A DAC will provide the sound as accurately with as little noise/interference as possible. The amp will the add power, to use the headphones to their full potential and make them louder. (and might also mess with the sound signature a bit, which might be a good or bad thing)

And I think the reason you don't really see your headphones mentioned here is because its an on-ear model, over-ear headphones are generally proffered for comfort reasons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I guess I can try it out since I have one.
> 
> For comparing headphones I suppose it would be best to check it out of my mixer with RCA to the amp vs headphone straight out of the mixer.
> 
> So if using sound from my PC would it be best to just use a 1/8" from the green out on the motherboard to rca on the headphone amp?
> 
> I know people mention using sound cards and other fancy things but I am all out of PCIE slots on my Rampage motherboards.
> 
> I would hope that the onboard sound on these motherboards would be good.
> 
> I need to keep noise to a minimum on the video project I will be working on.


The best thing to do would e to get a USB or optical DAC, and connect that to your headphone amp. They're generally superior to similarly priced soundcards anyway.

And onboard audio is good if you don't have any other options, but I would definitely getting a proper usb/optical DAC to connect your headphone amp and/or mixer to.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Oh wow! HiFiMAN collab with Massdrop to bring us the HE-350 for a very affordable $99! Looking at the FR graph, this is potentially a huge game changer!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh wow! HiFiMAN collab with Massdrop to bring us the HE-350 for a very affordable $99! Looking at the FR graph, this is potentially a huge game changer!


$99...??? **pinches arm to make sure he isn't dreaming.**


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> $99...??? **pinches arm to make sure he isn't dreaming.**


Quote:


> Best of all, we're able to offer the HE-350 at an even more accessible price point. How accessible? We're talking $99.99 shipped to your door in the United States.


Source

For those of you who are interested in IEM's they are also releasing the RE-00 IEM collab for $34.99 as well.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My oh my, that's one hella deal for a sorta reduxed HE-300!







I'm tempted but I'm sticking with my promise to NOT get any more cans......guess I'll have to make do with my HEK.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My oh my, that's one hella deal for a sorta reduxed HE-300!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tempted but I'm sticking with my promise to NOT get any more cans......guess I'll have to make do with my HEK.


Mid-Fi purgatory will always welcome you!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh wow! HiFiMAN collab with Massdrop to bring us the HE-350 for a very affordable $99! Looking at the FR graph, this is potentially a huge game changer!


Are they planar like the higher up he series, or? I'm curious about them but at the same time..... But for that price, it's tempting.

My biggest question though is what (or if) they'd bring to the table that isn't already covered by my current headphones. And if the O2 can run them...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Are they planar like the higher up he series, or? I'm curious about them but at the same time..... But for that price, it's tempting.
> 
> My biggest question though is what (or if) they'd bring to the table that isn't already covered by my current headphones. And if the O2 can run them...


It's dynamic like the HE-300. For $99 though I might as well buy one.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Are they planar like the higher up he series, or? I'm curious about them but at the same time..... But for that price, it's tempting.
> 
> My biggest question though is what (or if) they'd bring to the table that isn't already covered by my current headphones. And if the O2 can run them...


It's dynamic. Planar at under $100 would be insane. The O2 will definitely drive them judging by the specs. As far as what they will offer you more of? IMO absolutely nothing. This is positioned as the new entry level price point which will hopefully push the existing standard into dirt cheap while ushering in a new comparable entry level flood of headphones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's dynamic like the HE-300. For $99 though I might as well buy one.


I think we'll see. It's tempting, but so are some parts I've found for benching....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's dynamic. Planar at under $100 would be insane. The O2 will definitely drive them judging by the specs. As far as what they will offer you more of? IMO absolutely nothing. This is positioned as the new entry level price point which will hopefully push the existing standard into dirt cheap while ushering in a new comparable entry level flood of headphones.


Ahhhhhh, makes sense. I'll admit it's tempting due to the low price and curiosity about the hifiman sound, but at the same time.... I'm pretty happy with all three of my headphones, even if eventually I wouldn't mind a slightly higher end closed back headphone that has the kick and lunch my m50x's have but with less of a v sound and better soundstage.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thats a great price wow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my SoundBlaster Z and gaming is AWSOME with it and the HD598... HD598 100% needs an AMP guys. The headphone is alive now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Just received my SMSL M8, AMP is Schiit Magni attached to an HD700.... Coming from a creative Sound Blaster Z.
> 
> OH MY GOD!
> 
> FEELS GOOD MAN!


I always try to recommend those with sound cards to get amps first. Most mid-to-high end sound cards are 90% or more the quality (and IMO, most of the time, better) than entry DACs like the Modi. However, for some, PCI-e sound cards are simply not an option. I'm at the point that sound cards are just airflow blockers for my GPUs now







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love when people first step into the realm of high audio fidelity. It is always full of excitement. For those of us who have been in the audiophile game for a while, sometimes that awesome feeling gets lost.


I agree. It's why I try to keep an open mind and try something silly out every once in a while







.

A guy at work actually had me try the HD202's he had (never bothered to try them or the HD201 prior) and I was genuinely impressed with them. To the point I wish they existed in a higher quality version of the Sennheiser. It was a Sennheiser sound, but it was just a different animal altogether. It reminded me a bit of the HD380--which I always tend to forget about. I believe they're going on my wishlist now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question, but is the use of a headphone amp for cleaning the sound or just making it louder. I scored a Creek OBH-11 for free and see that people make crazy mods for these. I don't get it other than just tweaking stuff for the fun of it.
> 
> I see everybody is all about the Sennheiser HD650 and 800 models. I went with the HD 26 Pro for my purposes. I will most likely use them for non-gaming stuff, really for monitoring video acquisition. I searched on this site and saw no mention anywhere of these headphones. Seems odd considering how much you guys are paying for cans in general, seems like these would have some applications that would be popular around here.


I wear glasses so most if not all on-ear headphones are really unappealing for me. Not to say they're bad, but something like a HD650 feels like nothing after a few minutes of wearing.

However, enjoying good sound is always the priority. I like the HD650 a lot, but I have a great appreciation for headphones like the M50x or even the HD202 (see above).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Oh wow! HiFiMAN collab with Massdrop to bring us the HE-350 for a very affordable $99! Looking at the FR graph, this is potentially a huge game changer!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Source
> 
> For those of you who are interested in IEM's they are also releasing the RE-00 IEM collab for $34.99 as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's dynamic like the HE-300. For $99 though I might as well buy one.


Yeah...I saw this email when I woke up and had to rub my eyes and make sure I saw the prices correctly. I believe come 9AM, I will be ordering one of each. Considering they claim it to be in HD600/HD650 territory in terms of 'MSRP', I'll definitely be curious to compare them and hold them to that standard. Plus 90-freaking-9 dollars?


----------



## Blze001

On one hand: I already have two "mid-fi" headphones...

On the other hand: pretty sure these have more low-end than either of my AKGs...

Someone please tell me the second part isn't true so I can save some money.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And I shall leave you with a song I've posted before, but idc. It's a song that always gets me pumped. Just learned tonight the artist is playing locally come May and I just ordered my ticket. So now I'm pumped while getting pumped.


I hadn't heard of Eptic before, I'll keep an eye out for that name







.

If I listen to dubstep tracks its normally via a Monstercat collection... so I'll leave this one here as I've always thought it was a fun track







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Technically an amp will not clean the sound, but it will provide more power. Providing clean sound is the DAC's job.
> 
> To put it simply, A DAC will provide the sound as accurately with as little noise/interference as possible. The amp will the add power, to use the headphones to their full potential and make them louder. (and might also mess with the sound signature a bit, which might be a good or bad thing)
> 
> And I think the reason you don't really see your headphones mentioned here is because its an on-ear model, over-ear headphones are generally proffered for comfort reasons.
> The best thing to do would e to get a USB or optical DAC, and connect that to your headphone amp. They're generally superior to similarly priced soundcards anyway.
> 
> And onboard audio is good if you don't have any other options, but I would definitely getting a proper usb/optical DAC to connect your headphone amp and/or mixer to.


Suggestions on a optical DAC?

The HD 26 Pro are studio headphones. I have a set of VModa cross fades for listening comfort. They were terrible studio headphones because they are a bit rigid and when I pull the right side off of my ear the left doesn't stay firmly planted. The HD 26 does stay put.

Maybe I will pick up a set of the HD650s to replace my VModas at some point. The HD800s are more than I will pay for headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Suggestions on a optical DAC?
> 
> The HD 26 Pro are studio headphones. I have a set of VModa cross fades for listening comfort. They were terrible studio headphones because they are a bit rigid and when I pull the right side off of my ear the left doesn't stay firmly planted. The HD 26 does stay put.
> 
> Maybe I will pick up a set of the HD650s to replace my VModas at some point. The HD800s are more than I will pay for headphones.


Budget? Also, just a DAC?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Suggestions on a optical DAC?


Maybe the Schiit Modi 2 Uber or SMSL M8, but I have no idea whether those would be withing budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Budget? Also, just a DAC?


He already owns an amp, the Creek OBH-11.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Maybe the Schiit Modi 2 Uber or SMSL M8, but I have no idea whether those would be withing budget.
> He already owns an amp, the Creek OBH-11.


Ok cool


----------



## Dagamus NM

I don't show either of the above DACs readily available where I purchase from.

Here is a model that looks like it would fit my needs nicely with an added ability to connect to many more outputs. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872733-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi_s_DacMagic_Plus_Digital.html

Any reason to not get this?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Is BH Photo and Video the only place you can buy from?


----------



## Gilles3000

The Massdrop x HiFiMAN HE-350 drop is live, almost 500 sold already.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I don't show either of the above DACs readily available where I purchase from.
> 
> Here is a model that looks like it would fit my needs nicely with an added ability to connect to many more outputs. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872733-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi_s_DacMagic_Plus_Digital.html
> 
> Any reason to not get this?


Thats a DAC/AMP combo unit, you won't be needing the amp you already have if you were to get that one.

This is what you want if you want to utilize your current amp:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872729-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi100_b_DacMagic_100_Digital.html


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The Massdrop x HiFiMAN HE-350 drop is live, almost 500 sold already.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350
> Thats a DAC/AMP combo unit, you won't be needing the amp you already have if you were to get that one.
> 
> This is what you want if you want to utilize your current amp:
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872729-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi100_b_DacMagic_100_Digital.html


Thank you, I will probably grab one of each. This way I have something at each office and still can run digital to analog into my mixer or connect to a PA setup if needed.

I just ordered a set of these headphones. I like how cheap they are. I suck at waiting. When they show up I will have completely forgotten about ordering them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> On one hand: I already have two "mid-fi" headphones...
> 
> On the other hand: pretty sure these have more low-end than either of my AKGs...
> 
> Someone please tell me the second part isn't true so I can save some money.


I ordered a pair of the MxH HE-350 and 2 of the RE-00s. Mobile didn't show a ship date, but apparently it's early August. A bit of a bummer, but honestly for the price, I'm not even worried.

From what I'm seeing they should be 'more' neutral than the original HE-300, which I always understood to be quite V-shaped. So I imagine still bassy (I'd be willing to bet more so than the AKGs) with less recessed mids, and probably the same accented highs they're known for. However, I don't expect the soundstage to be anything close to the AKGs.

Depending on how much sound they leak (hopefully more like Senns than AKGs) I might be able to make them a work headphones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I hadn't heard of Eptic before, I'll keep an eye out for that name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If I listen to dubstep tracks its normally via a Monstercat collection... so I'll leave this one here as I've always thought it was a fun track
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've def come across Monstercat before, so I'll add that to my watch later when I have some headphones on







.

Eptic is actually going to be here in May and I'm super excited.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I don't show either of the above DACs readily available where I purchase from.
> 
> Here is a model that looks like it would fit my needs nicely with an added ability to connect to many more outputs. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872733-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi_s_DacMagic_Plus_Digital.html
> 
> Any reason to not get this?


Are you in NY (asking because I know B&H is in NY and have a store--also I can't see posted location via mobile







.).

On-topic, the DACMagic100 is excellent IMO. It's better than the Modi for sure (should be at $300). Used it with my Asgard 2 a bit at the meet I went to years ago (thanks to Tjj) and it did VERY well.

The only reason I didn't go with it over my Bifrost Uber was because the Schiit DAC was a gift and because it was 'prettier'.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I ordered a pair of the MxH HE-350 and 2 of the RE-00s. Mobile didn't show a ship date, but apparently it's early August. A bit of a bummer, but honestly for the price, I'm not even worried.
> 
> From what I'm seeing they should be 'more' neutral than the original HE-300, which I always understood to be quite V-shaped. So I imagine still bassy (I'd be willing to bet more so than the AKGs) with less recessed mids, and probably the same accented highs they're known for. However, I don't expect the soundstage to be anything close to the AKGs.
> 
> Depending on how much sound they leak (hopefully more like Senns than AKGs) I might be able to make them a work headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've def come across Monstercat before, so I'll add that to my watch later when I have some headphones on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Eptic is actually going to be here in May and I'm super excited.
> Are you in NY (asking because I know B&H is in NY and have a store--also I can't see posted location via mobile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .).
> 
> On-topic, the DACMagic100 is excellent IMO. It's better than the Modi for sure (should be at $300). Used it with my Asgard 2 a bit at the meet I went to years ago (thanks to Tjj) and it did VERY well.
> 
> The only reason I didn't go with it over my Bifrost Uber was because the Schiit DAC was a gift and because it was 'prettier'.


I am in New Mexico. I prefer B&H and Adorama because they know how to run a business. Excellent support if I have a question on a product. Whether it is a TV, a monitor, or photography gear. I use a wide array of photography/videography gear.

I will be very curious to see how these products integrate sound mixing from the PC to the turntables. I have an older Archos ADC.

What do you guys use for ADC?


----------



## pez

Analog to digital converter? I don't think many of us do use one...or ones that were aware of or that are standalone.

And I've had good experiences with both companies. Never had to contact support, but orders completed quickly and shipped quickly as well. I bought my UPS recently from B&H.

I think you will really like the DACMagic 100. It's a solid DAC that I'd argue is one you may never have to upgrade. Plenty of inputs, and has all of the features you need to boot.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Analog to digital converter? I don't think many of us do use one...or ones that were aware of or that are standalone.
> 
> And I've had good experiences with both companies. Never had to contact support, but orders completed quickly and shipped quickly as well. I bought my UPS recently from B&H.
> 
> I think you will really like the DACMagic 100. It's a solid DAC that I'd argue is one you may never have to upgrade. Plenty of inputs, and has all of the features you need to boot.


Yeah, I know most people are not going ADC but I figured I would ask as it is a related topic. My little Archos does pretty well, just really slow at transferring files. Not like music files are that large anyhow.


----------



## KenjiS

Just jumped on a set of Fidelio X2s from Amazon Warehouse deals..

Wanted something warmer and open but was terrified of the Beyer's brightness for when i want to listen to music while editing photos or am just wanting fun in a single player game, Heard the X2's are right up my ticket before and it seems they're getting hard to get


----------



## WhiteWulfe

For ADC I have my Focus rite 18i20,but I don't really use the converters in that at this time. ^_^

Those hifiman headphones are tempting, especially since someone mentioned bass.... But would it be better than the ath-m50x's, different, or meh? Tempted to get a pair of the iem's though because man that's cheap.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For ADC I have my Focus rite 18i20,but I don't really use the converters in that at this time. ^_^
> 
> Those hifiman headphones are tempting, especially since someone mentioned bass.... But would it be better than the ath-m50x's, different, or meh? Tempted to get a pair of the iem's though because man that's cheap.


The HE-300 was known to sound dark, not V-shaped like the M50X. So I expect different.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The HE-300 was known to sound dark, not V-shaped like the M50X. So I expect different.


Hmmmmmm... I'm going to have to think some more then, and of course look further into this and that. Price is tempting, but then again at that price we're also talking the ability to buy other things, and some companies I easily have a $2500 USD wish list at (which is a lot of items, given that most of that company's items are at most $220 USD). Wouldn't mind a new keyboard either.

Too many options, nowhere near enough immediate cash.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For ADC I have my Focus rite 18i20,but I don't really use the converters in that at this time. ^_^
> 
> Those hifiman headphones are tempting, especially since someone mentioned bass.... But would it be better than the ath-m50x's, different, or meh? Tempted to get a pair of the iem's though because man that's cheap.


I imagine it's going to be a much different bass. Come to think of it, I'm not sure I've heard another headphone with similar bass or bass presentation as the M50X. They are v-shaped, but at the same time, they find a way to not let it ruin any other part of the FR.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I imagine it's going to be a much different bass. Come to think of it, I'm not sure I've heard another headphone with similar bass or bass presentation as the M50X. They are v-shaped, but at the same time, they find a way to not let it ruin any other part of the FR.


Good point. While they're tempting, I think I'll pass this round because some rather enticing drops for benching gear have come up, and I think I'd rather jump on them and tidy up my benching area somewhat ^_^;;;; Or get started on my BOINC 2P server, or buy more of this and that, etc


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good point. While they're tempting, I think I'll pass this round because some rather enticing drops for benching gear have come up, and I think I'd rather jump on them and tidy up my benching area somewhat ^_^;;;; Or get started on my BOINC 2P server, or buy more of this and that, etc


Yeah, it's apparently going to be until August, but I'm taking one for the team anyways







. I'm as curious as anyone else, and I'd love to have a new headphone to recommend to our curious newcomers that we see here







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's apparently going to be until August, but I'm taking one for the team anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm as curious as anyone else, and I'd love to have a new headphone to recommend to our curious newcomers that we see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My recommendations are the following...

HiFi: HiFiMAN HE-560
MidFi: Sennheiser HD6X0 or TH-X00
LoFi: ??? (Too many choices, but might be the new HE-350 if more users find it preferable)


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HiFi: HiFiMAN HE-560


*Looks up cost of HE-560s*

My car payments are less than that. Guess it's mid-fi for me!

Not saying it isn't worth it, but I still have my "save all the moneyz" instinct from college and the Air Force in full swing.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My recommendations are the following...
> 
> HiFi: HiFiMAN HE-560
> MidFi: Sennheiser HD6X0 or TH-X00
> LoFi: ??? (Too many choices, but might be the new HE-350 if more users find it preferable)


If the current production HE-400i really does sound considerably more open than the original, I'd easily recommend it over everything else in the price range. Shame the HE-500 is no longer readily available at $500, that was such a good deal.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> *Looks up cost of HE-560s*
> 
> My car payments are less than that. Guess it's mid-fi for me!
> 
> Not saying it isn't worth it, but I still have my "save all the moneyz" instinct from college and the Air Force in full swing.


HiFi is definitely not for everyone and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. I always advise to care of yourself before dropping cash on luxury goods such as audio equipment.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If the current production HE-400i really does sound considerably more open than the original, I'd easily recommend it over everything else in the price range. Shame the HE-500 is no longer readily available at $500, that was such a good deal.


In the $200-500 "mid-fi" range, I personally think the HD600 or HD650 a much better buy at its current pricing. I briefly had the HE-400i and while it is much improved over the flawed HE-400, the HD6X0 was IMO a better value and seemed more scalable with amps. That said, when the HE-400I were on sale for $400, that was definitely a huge steal.

I am sad about the HE-500 as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My recommendations are the following...
> 
> HiFi: HiFiMAN HE-560
> MidFi: Sennheiser HD6X0 or TH-X00
> LoFi: ??? (Too many choices, but might be the new HE-350 if more users find it preferable)


Yeah. I've yet to hear anything in the 500-1k range that I can remember liking off-hand. I guess you can get a K1000 used for around $1k







. Speaking of the TH-X00, they're due to arrive sometime soon. No shipping notification yet, but it should be any day now







.

I like to recommend (now that I've heard them) the M50X and HD558 as 'low-fi' choices. Really cheap, and I can say I'd definitely recommend the HD202 to people. I'd like to add the HE-350 to that list if they turn out to be any good.

Mid-fi apparently seems to be my favorite point







. The only pairs of headphones I've heard that I'd be interested in moving out of mid-fi for are the K1000 and STAX SR-007. Both headphones which might be considered a step above hi-fi...I'm not sure the rules. With Stuff like the K7XX and HD650 in that range, there's a lot of value and performance to be had. Nearly 80% or more of the sound you can get from some 'hi-fi' headphones can be had in mid-fi price ranges.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good point. While they're tempting, I think I'll pass this round because some rather enticing drops for benching gear have come up, and I think I'd rather jump on them and tidy up my benching area somewhat ^_^;;;; Or get started on my BOINC 2P server, or buy more of this and that, etc


Links to said benching gear? I like spending moneys.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Links to said benching gear? I like spending moneys.


At the moment, they're items that have been mentioned by some team members as being possibly for sale, but they haven't had listings created yet so I can't link to them.


----------



## Bonjovi

Is there any specification between headphones when you are listening some kind of music. I mean heavy metal hard rock. and some pop + disco + electro techno


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Is there any specification between headphones when you are listening some kind of music. I mean heavy metal hard rock. and some pop + disco + electro techno


For most tracks with a proper band (guitar and drums especially) i use my Grado SR80E.
For alot of old traditional classic music i use the Grado's to.

For Game, Film, modern classical, orchestral and electronic music i use my DT990's

Hardly use my Sennheisers


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The Massdrop x HiFiMAN HE-350 drop is live, almost 500 sold already.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I don't show either of the above DACs readily available where I purchase from.
> 
> Here is a model that looks like it would fit my needs nicely with an added ability to connect to many more outputs. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872733-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi_s_DacMagic_Plus_Digital.html
> 
> Any reason to not get this?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a DAC/AMP combo unit, you won't be needing the amp you already have if you were to get that one.
> 
> This is what you want if you want to utilize your current amp:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872729-REG/Cambridge_Audio_cambdamagi100_b_DacMagic_100_Digital.html
Click to expand...

I keep going back to look at those HiFiMan's as I need a good set of head phones for when I'm using voice comms as using speakers makes it tough. I'm using a Fiio E18 right now ( http://fiio.net/en/products/20 ) which I'm thinking should drive them no problem. My problem though is I have big floppy ears and my last head set was the lowly Sennheiser PC330's and their cups were about 3/4" too small for my ears. Does anyone know the size of the cups on these, my quick search while at work didn't bring up anything for cup size as a measurement, just they they are "full-size"


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> For most tracks with a proper band (guitar and drums especially) i use my Grado SR80E.
> For alot of old traditional classic music i use the Grado's to.
> 
> For Game, Film, modern classical, orchestral and electronic music i use my DT990's
> 
> Hardly use my Sennheisers


I have the DT990s -250ohm and love them (also use the THX-00) what are you currently using to drive your 990s?


----------



## silvrr

Had a good week with the HD800S, review is linked below for anyone interested.

http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-s/reviews/15867


----------



## KenjiS

My Fidelio X2s are here..

Sound great!

I tried them on my V10 first, i love my V10 to pieces but i badly need something in the 50-60ohm range for it -_- anything less it acts like they're IEMs and wont drive them correctly... it needs a midrange amplification option for its headphone amp OR a manual override... oh well.. :/ sucks but i just need to find something 50-60 ohm for it (I verified this, Basically anything 24-30ohm has to be at max volume and sounds hollow anyways, my couple pairs of 50-60 ohm headphones sound perfect and dont need to be at max volume..)

plugged them onto my laptop and loaded a flac and they sound awesome however.. they were more for my desktop anyways so its not a problem


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> 
> 
> Had a good week with the HD800S, review is linked below for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/sennheiser-hd-800-s/reviews/15867


Going to look more in-depth at the review later, but awesome link for the Foo Fighters EP!

I'm actually downloading it in MP3, FLAC and WAV just to see if I can discern any type of difference. However, it _is_ the Foo Fighters, so it might be harder to tell







.


----------



## pez

This is a YouTuber that j just started following, and I don't find the greatest so far, but apparently he has a review for the new Massdrop x Hifiman sets. Haven't watched the video just yet, and I'm not sure his experience with audio, but it may be helpful.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have the DT990s -250ohm and love them (also use the THX-00) what are you currently using to drive your 990s?


Driving them with a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II + V-PSU II and a Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amplifier.

I know its a bit much for just a DT990 but i hopefully upgrade my headphone soon to.
I think i want a HD600/650 and/or Beyerdynamic T90 and then save up for more headpnones









Just sold 2 headphones, only got 3 left


----------



## pez

Yeah, I'm going to be at 4+ with the Fostex and Hifiman. i'm gonna need more headphone stands







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Driving them with a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II + V-PSU II and a Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amplifier.
> 
> I know its a bit much for just a DT990 but i hopefully upgrade my headphone soon to.
> I think i want a HD600/650 and/or Beyerdynamic T90 and then save up for more headpnones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold 2 headphones, only got 3 left


Man, it's a slippery slope you're on, I know from experience! Damn slipped and rolled all the way down and hit rock bottom I did!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Man, it's a slippery slope you're on, I know from experience! Damn slipped and rolled all the way down and hit rock bottom I did!


Yeah, but it's quite the comfy chair at the bottom of that slope..... ^_^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to be at 4+ with the Fostex and Hifiman. i'm gonna need more headphone stands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know what you mean. I currently have 3 or 4 headphone stands, although I've since downsized and now I don't know what to do with them. I keep the best ones for me of course, the Stax HPS-2 and Woo Audio HPS-H.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Looking for a change, I find myself not using my HE500 much, a guy offered to swap his HE560 with my HE500.....with me topping up about 100usd. Worth it?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Looking for a change, I find myself not using my HE500 much, a guy offered to swap his HE560 with my HE500.....with me topping up about 100usd. Worth it?


Will you be using the HE560? If not, then no.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Will you be using the HE560? If not, then no.


Haha, first and foremost address this question. Some people do like the HE-500 more than the HE-560. The HE-560 is better technically; more detailed, bigger sound stage, better imaging, a little bit more transparent, but brighter. The HE-500 is smoother sounding which some people prefer, but with a swap of pads the HE-560's brightness can be toned down (and it's nowhere near say Beyerdynamic bright).

If you think you'd use it then I'd make the swap.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It's done!







A pic of the badboy next to its bigger sibling....


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of the badboy next to its bigger sibling....


Got a balanced cable on there already I see. Looking good! Let us know what you think. Any plans on modding the HE-560?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, much as I like them, I think my HD 600's are going to be used a lot less than my AKG K712's.... it isn't just the fact that I find the K712's more comfortable to wear (assumning I get the headband at the correct angle), but I really do prefer how my K712's sound. Or, to put it in words someone else said (I forgot who, but I suspect it was either boredgunner or pez).... There's more bass, and it's punchier too with my K712's. I find I keep having to turn the volume up on my HD 600's past where I'm comfortable to get the amount of bass I want in certain types of music... Usually aggrotech, DnB, and gabber - namely stuff that's supposed to have a "digital" kind of sound to it by nature.

I love the roomy spaciousness and fuzzy warmth that rock gets with my HD 600's, but most of what I normally listen to I prefer a great deal more on my K712's. I've also found that every time I plug my K712's into my O2+ODAC Rev.B, I'll go even longer periods of time before swapping back to the 600's, and every time I spend progressively less time with the Sennheiser's plugged in.

Icing on the cake was when hubby said he wouldn't mind another pair of "good quality" headphones so he could leave his pair of HD 600's plugged into his computer but enjoy good quality sound when he's wandering around the house, and that if he was able to "steal" my pair I could get an equivalent amount of money in... "other stuff". Yeah, tempting to say the least


----------



## Dagamus NM

Nice logic there WW.

So in looking at things I also notice an absence of discussion regarding the HD700s. I know the price difference between the HD650 and the HD700 is pretty wide but nothing near the difference between the HD700 and HD800.

I cannot see spending more than $1k on headphones. That is what I paid for my 5960Xs when they were new.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I know what you mean. I currently have 3 or 4 headphone stands, although I've since downsized and now I don't know what to do with them. I keep the best ones for me of course, the Stax HPS-2 and Woo Audio HPS-H.


Yeah, and I still want to try the K7XX out. It sounds like what I'd call a nearly perfect metal/hardcore phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, much as I like them, I think my HD 600's are going to be used a lot less than my AKG K712's.... it isn't just the fact that I find the K712's more comfortable to wear (assumning I get the headband at the correct angle), but I really do prefer how my K712's sound. Or, to put it in words someone else said (I forgot who, but I suspect it was either boredgunner or pez).... There's more bass, and it's punchier too with my K712's. I find I keep having to turn the volume up on my HD 600's past where I'm comfortable to get the amount of bass I want in certain types of music... Usually aggrotech, DnB, and gabber - namely stuff that's supposed to have a "digital" kind of sound to it by nature.
> 
> I love the roomy spaciousness and fuzzy warmth that rock gets with my HD 600's, but most of what I normally listen to I prefer a great deal more on my K712's. I've also found that every time I plug my K712's into my O2+ODAC Rev.B, I'll go even longer periods of time before swapping back to the 600's, and every time I spend progressively less time with the Sennheiser's plugged in.
> 
> Icing on the cake was when hubby said he wouldn't mind another pair of "good quality" headphones so he could leave his pair of HD 600's plugged into his computer but enjoy good quality sound when he's wandering around the house, and that if he was able to "steal" my pair I could get an equivalent amount of money in... "other stuff". Yeah, tempting to say the least


Yeah, the HD600 ultimately weren't for me either. They did great for hardcore/metal, but this was at a time where I was listening to EDM more and more. So now I prefer the HD650s as the bass is actually there, where as I'll put on the Q701 if I'm going to listen to a heavy album.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Got a balanced cable on there already I see. Looking good! Let us know what you think. Any plans on modding the HE-560?


Nope, I prefer to leave my cans in stock config, only things I might change are the pads. Anybody else own the HE-560? I find it pretty hard to drive, even higher volume setting than my DT990/600 which was formerly my hardest to drive can. I prefer to drive my cans via Balanced cable whenever possible, that cable you see with the HE-560 is actually shared by a few cans: HE-4, HE-560, Denon AH-D2000, Denon AH-D7000 (the Denons were modded with HFM SMC sockets). Last night, I was sitting on my bed listening to some great songs with the HE-560 + Fiio X3 II + Tube Amp BL-2 combo and I must say, I found it most enjoyable. Kept me up till past 2 am, had to force myself to hit the sack. I'm still just getting to 'know' the HE-560, but from my initial impression, it's a very pleasant, warm sounding (perhaps due to the BL-2) and detailed sounding can.....will be listening to it on my Oppo and perhaps compare it against its big brother.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, and I still want to try the K7XX out. It sounds like what I'd call a nearly perfect metal/hardcore phone.
> Yeah, the HD600 ultimately weren't for me either. They did great for hardcore/metal, but this was at a time where I was listening to EDM more and more. So now I prefer the HD650s as the bass is actually there, where as I'll put on the Q701 if I'm going to listen to a heavy album.


On the flip side, hubby sure is enjoying the hd 600's with his PS Vita, and I'm happy with my K712's being plugged in all the time. Only downside in his eyes is that, well, it's harder for us to communicate while playing Starcraft II co-op because the K712's don't let as much bleed in as the HD 600's do.

Oh well, that's what Dolby Axiom (or some other talk chat program) is for ^_^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Jumped in on a couple of RE-00's for family members.


----------



## pez

You can never have enough IEMs. Plus they're easier to store and take up so much less space







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You can never have enough IEMs. Plus they're easier to store and take up so much less space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True that! Great for giveaways too.


----------



## boredgunner

Over-ear or bust! Or speakers.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Over-ear or bust! Or speakers.










QFT!


----------



## silvrr

My wife said she wants me to get something nice for my birthday and a headphone upgrade on the top of my list right now. I want a closed headphone and not sure if I am missing any good options. I would like to buy new or lightly used and don't want to have to search the depths of e-bay for a headphone that may not be serviced by the supplier any more.

So far I have the following on the list:

Mr. Speakers Ether C
Audeze LCD-XC
ZMF Omni (Yes its partially open but isolates pretty well)

The recent fostex/massdrop collaboration (THX-00) doesn't really isolate that well. The other fostex options weren't to my liking when I have listened to them in the past. I think all of the well reviewed Denon offerings are not in production currently. The Alpha dogs I would put under the same line as the Omni or Zach's Vibro offering. I would rather go with one of Zach's headphones in that range as Zach is local and I know he stands by his work.

What am I missing from my list?

I may look at doing a smaller upgraded on my closed set (currently ZMF master models) and getting a mid-fi open set for when the house is quieter. With a baby on the way and the general noise of the house already I really appreciate a closed headphone to zone out. I would like to really look into a single closed option first though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My wife said she wants me to get something nice for my birthday and a headphone upgrade on the top of my list right now. I want a closed headphone and not sure if I am missing any good options. I would like to buy new or lightly used and don't want to have to search the depths of e-bay for a headphone that may not be serviced by the supplier any more.
> 
> So far I have the following on the list:
> 
> Mr. Speakers Ether C
> Audeze LCD-XC
> ZMF Omni (Yes its partially open but isolates pretty well)
> 
> The recent fostex/massdrop collaboration (THX-00) doesn't really isolate that well. The other fostex options weren't to my liking when I have listened to them in the past. I think all of the well reviewed Denon offerings are not in production currently. The Alpha dogs I would put under the same line as the Omni or Zach's Vibro offering. I would rather go with one of Zach's headphones in that range as Zach is local and I know he stands by his work.
> 
> What am I missing from my list?
> 
> I may look at doing a smaller upgraded on my closed set (currently ZMF master models) and getting a mid-fi open set for when the house is quieter. With a baby on the way and the general noise of the house already I really appreciate a closed headphone to zone out. I would like to really look into a single closed option first though.


- Mr. Speakers Alpha Dogs
- Enigma Paradox
- Audeze EL-8 Closed
- Oppo PM3


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Over-ear or bust! Or speakers.


Agreed with one exception: I have yet to find an elegant way to carry speakers or an over-ear+amp+source combo while running.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You can never have enough IEMs. Plus they're easier to store and take up so much less space
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's probably the territory I'm wandering into next myself ^_^


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My wife said she wants me to get something nice for my birthday and a headphone upgrade on the top of my list right now. I want a closed headphone and not sure if I am missing any good options. I would like to buy new or lightly used and don't want to have to search the depths of e-bay for a headphone that may not be serviced by the supplier any more.
> 
> So far I have the following on the list:
> 
> Mr. Speakers Ether C
> Audeze LCD-XC
> ZMF Omni (Yes its partially open but isolates pretty well)
> 
> The recent fostex/massdrop collaboration (THX-00) doesn't really isolate that well. The other fostex options weren't to my liking when I have listened to them in the past. I think all of the well reviewed Denon offerings are not in production currently. The Alpha dogs I would put under the same line as the Omni or Zach's Vibro offering. I would rather go with one of Zach's headphones in that range as Zach is local and I know he stands by his work.
> 
> What am I missing from my list?
> 
> I may look at doing a smaller upgraded on my closed set (currently ZMF master models) and getting a mid-fi open set for when the house is quieter. With a baby on the way and the general noise of the house already I really appreciate a closed headphone to zone out. I would like to really look into a single closed option first though.


Nice list. The Ether C is probably the way to go if you want something more neutral and well rounded.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> True that! Great for giveaways too.


Speaking of which (this goes for everyone).

What would you guys like to see for a giveaway? I want to do one for mid-year this year and hopefully one for the Winter holidays. I'm thinking we could do something relatively inexpensive coming up like a DAC, amp, or headphone that we can all agree would be a good giveaway (~$50). The same goes for the Winter holidays, though I'm thinking we could up the budget to $100 here.

I'm open to ideas from everyone. Hopefully we can get a front page spot, even to advertise







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Over-ear or bust! Or speakers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QFT!


People that say this have not found the right IEM







.

It really is a shame UE/Logitech killed off the TF10.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Speaking of which (this goes for everyone).
> 
> What would you guys like to see for a giveaway? I want to do one for mid-year this year and hopefully one for the Winter holidays. I'm thinking we could do something relatively inexpensive coming up like a DAC, amp, or headphone that we can all agree would be a good giveaway (~$50). The same goes for the Winter holidays, though I'm thinking we could up the budget to $100 here.
> 
> I'm open to ideas from everyone. Hopefully we can get a front page spot, even to advertise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe an antlion mod mic or equivalent mic in that price range?


----------



## pez

That sounds good to me. It's 'audio' related technically







.

Ironically, I think I'm going to look into a desktop microphone. I've never been happy with the way the ModMic 4.0 mounts on my AKGs. I think I've gotten it better this final time, but I'm never confident. Plus, I'd like to not worry about what headphones I'm wearing all the time. That and I'm not going to stick anymore of those mounts on any additional headphone purchase (especially not the TH-X00).


----------



## mark_thaddeus

A desktop mic would be good as well, I was just worried that no decent mic would be in the $50 range!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> People that say this have not found the right IEM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Some of us simply cannot deal with CIEM's, as for me, I simply do not have the patience to go have an ear impression done and the wait for the custom shells to be done.







But I do have some pretty nice UIEM's in the IE800, Fitear Parterre, CampFire Audio Jupiter and Noble Audio Savant. The IE800 + HFM HM901s, to me, has the most headphone-like sound among them (NOT saying it's the best I have) but still cannot match, say, a good desktop setup (which may cost less than the price of the HM901s + IE800 combo). Still, my Fiio X3 II + Tube Amp BL-2 stack and my HM901s with those aforementioned IEM's sure do make short and long commutes quite enjoyable.

The IE800 has a very good bass (can't say it's tight but it doesn't sound boomy to me), great treble and mildly recessed (very mildly to me) mids with great soundstage (for an IEM). Sometimes, when I doze off while listening to the IE800 and drowsily awake, I'd think I was wearing one of my cans due to the great sound. The Jupiters, imo, beats the IE800 in soundstage and imaging, but doesn't quite have that full bodied bass for that headphone sound (to me anyway).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> A desktop mic would be good as well, I was just worried that no decent mic would be in the $50 range!


I've had good results with my Rode NT USB but that's just a touch more than $50 USD... I would have gone with the NT1 but that as $100 CAD more and hubby doesn't have anything that can take an XLR jack so we would have head to spend even more money to get him such - hence why the NT USB... ^_^


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> A desktop mic would be good as well, I was just worried that no decent mic would be in the $50 range!


Blue Snowball mic would fit into that category.


----------



## silvrr

Pretty odd sale/purchase. Will be interesting to see what they do with Bowers & Wilkins in the future.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-03/speaker-maker-bowers-wilkins-sells-out-to-a-tiny-silicon-valley-startup


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Some of us simply cannot deal with CIEM's, as for me, I simply do not have the patience to go have an ear impression done and the wait for the custom shells to be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have some pretty nice UIEM's in the IE800, Fitear Parterre, CampFire Audio Jupiter and Noble Audio Savant. The IE800 + HFM HM901s, to me, has the most headphone-like sound among them (NOT saying it's the best I have) but still cannot match, say, a good desktop setup (which may cost less than the price of the HM901s + IE800 combo). Still, my Fiio X3 II + Tube Amp BL-2 stack and my HM901s with those aforementioned IEM's sure do make short and long commutes quite enjoyable.
> 
> The IE800 has a very good bass (can't say it's tight but it doesn't sound boomy to me), great treble and mildly recessed (very mildly to me) mids with great soundstage (for an IEM). Sometimes, when I doze off while listening to the IE800 and drowsily awake, I'd think I was wearing one of my cans due to the great sound. The Jupiters, imo, beats the IE800 in soundstage and imaging, but doesn't quite have that full bodied bass for that headphone sound (to me anyway).


Yeah, i haven't had CIEMs, either, but if the TF10 are any indication, outside of soundstage, I don't see much holding them back. I nearly prefer IEMs to closed-back headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've had good results with my Rode NT USB but that's just a touch more than $50 USD... I would have gone with the NT1 but that as $100 CAD more and hubby doesn't have anything that can take an XLR jack so we would have head to spend even more money to get him such - hence why the NT USB... ^_^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Blue Snowball mic would fit into that category.


Good suggestions guys. I'll have to create a poll as we get a bit closer to see what everyone agrees on. OC'ing, if you're seeing this, who could we go to about advertising or getting a block on the main page carousel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Pretty odd sale/purchase. Will be interesting to see what they do with Bowers & Wilkins in the future.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-03/speaker-maker-bowers-wilkins-sells-out-to-a-tiny-silicon-valley-startup


Well then.


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nice logic there WW.
> 
> So in looking at things I also notice an absence of discussion regarding the HD700s. I know the price difference between the HD650 and the HD700 is pretty wide but nothing near the difference between the HD700 and HD800.
> 
> I cannot see spending more than $1k on headphones. That is what I paid for my 5960Xs when they were new.


My daily driver headset is an HD700.

Either you like it or you hate it.

But coupled with a SMSL M8 and Schiit Magni and it's pretty freaking good.

Got a TH-X00 incoming so most likely I will not need another headset any time soon.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> My daily driver headset is an HD700.
> 
> Either you like it or you hate it.
> 
> But coupled with a SMSL M8 and Schiit Magni and it's pretty freaking good.
> 
> Got a TH-X00 incoming so most likely I will not need another headset any time soon.


Thank you sir. I went ahead and ordered the HD700s. It was a two dollar difference to the HD650s. For what I am doing the reviews seem fine.


----------



## pez

TH-X00 shipped yesterday and are due to arrive tomorrow



































!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> TH-X00 shipped yesterday and are due to arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Those are some nice looking cans


----------



## pez

I really hope they sound as nice as they look







. UPS doesn't usually get here until late, but I have the whole weekend to test 'em out







.


----------



## Mrip541

They do look sweet but mine came with a little bubble divot in the finish. I'm sure someone noticed it at inspection and just shrugged and thought good enough. Pissed me off.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Purpleheart? Do post some pics for some glorious eye candy.....


----------



## pez

No purple heart for me. I didn't want to forfeit my bid and wait until August. However, I think I'll live with my inferior 1st editions







.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No purple heart for me. I didn't want to forfeit my bid and wait until August. However, I think I'll live with my inferior 1st editions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I prefer the look of the first editions but the PH ones are a nice change to main stream offerings.


----------



## Speedster159

Would there be any problems running my DGX in Exciter mode? It says 64ohm but my HD429 is just 32.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Would there be any problems running my DGX in Exciter mode? It says 64ohm but my HD429 is just 32.


Honestly the best way to know is to just try it. You're not going to damage your headphones if that's what you're asking. Just start at a low volume and work your way up. Let your brain/ears tell you if you like it better or worse







.

Also, I figured I'd post this for everyone. There's some supposedly in stock nearby, so I'm going to try and pick one up today and give it a test.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audioquest-dragonfly-1-2-digital-audio-converter-black/3186189.p?id=1219088430768&skuId=3186189


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Would there be any problems running my DGX in Exciter mode? It says 64ohm but my HD429 is just 32.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly the best way to know is to just try it. You're not going to damage your headphones if that's what you're asking. Just start at a low volume and work your way up. Let your brain/ears tell you if you like it better or worse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I figured I'd post this for everyone. There's some supposedly in stock nearby, so I'm going to try and pick one up today and give it a test.
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/audioquest-dragonfly-1-2-digital-audio-converter-black/3186189.p?id=1219088430768&skuId=3186189
Click to expand...

Well I think the 64ohm mode sounds better and some content are just so low that I always seem to be pegged in 32-64. But good to know that I won't damage anything unlesss I overdrive it.


----------



## pez

Yeah, usually you'll damage your hearing before you damage your equipment when it comes to headphones


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, usually you'll damage your hearing before you damage your equipment when it comes to headphones


So minimal risk to over driving the HD429?


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think you'd have to be using a speaker amp pushing way too much power to a headphone to really damage it like that. But it just sounds like a software 'high gain' switch, which is perfectly fine and won't damage/overdrive your HD429s







.


----------



## pez

Woot DragonFly 1.2 is mine. I'm going to test it when the TH-X00 get here today at some point and I'll try them out at work Tuesday as well. I'll try and get some impressions from my team as they all have HD558, HD598, M50X and some AKG closed back model I'm unfamiliar with. I hope it's decent as I'd really like to see if it's worthy of a low cost recommendation.


----------



## boredgunner

Haven't seen this posted here yet. Some stuff to drool over: Mjolnir-audio KGSSHV Carbon in black.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








And his "KGSSHV Carbon CC" which is a Carbon with only the best components all around for extreme overkill. He only made two, one sold immediately while the other isn't for sale yet. This is a dream amp.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pez

Those massive heat sinks look great because of how they designed it.


----------



## pez

TH-X00 are in and I'm liking them so far. Quick thoughts:

-Bass is the main focus in these, but it's seriously _good_
-They are _not_ V-shaped--mids are actually pretty forward, and I'm not sure if that's a great thing for me yet, or not. It seems to depend how music is mastered/produced. Music meant to be emotional in the vocals/mids excel here.
-Highs are not offensive whatsoever. It reminds me a bit of how the HD650 handles treble. It's present, but it's not hot or sparkly. The Beyer DT770's biggest weakness IMO was the V-shape with that bright treble. It's as if the Fostex took the opposite approach to mids and highs.

Conclusion so far is they are definitely a keeper. I enjoy them a lot with female vocals that are mastered correctly. More impressions to come as I listen to them more.

EDIT:

Noticing some VERY good extension. It's catching some low notes I've not yet noticed before in some songs. Could be partially due to being closed. I've found very few songs to be offensive in the mids. However, mids are not sibilant, and that's always the most important thing to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Nice! Got pics? I just picked up my m9xx too!


----------



## pez

I've got one...not the best, but shameless plug of my new case in the background







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> -They are _not_ V-shaped--mids are actually pretty forward, and I'm not sure if that's a great thing for me yet, or not. It seems to depend how music is mastered/produced. Music meant to be emotional in the vocals/mids excel here.


Fantastic news for me. I hate V-shaped and you're not the first person to say this. If it's still around in a year or so, it will be one of two contenders for my "portable" system along with the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z. I realize they are barely portable and the TH-X00 leaks a lot but I don't care, I want quality and I'm only targeting that price range. Granted I might buy both but I'd be buying one long before the other. Decisions... for another time at least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## OC'ing Noob

*Initial Impressions*

*Construction*

This thing is small! You can definitely easily throw it in a sling bag or messenger bag and go. The solid chassis makes it at the very least FEEL durable. How it can stand the test of time and abuse remains to be seen. The knob is very smooth with purposeful half clicks for accurate volume control. I haven't played with the CF and other features yet. Just basic straight listening.

*Sound*

The DAC on this thing is pretty dang impressive. The separation and micro details really stood out to me even more so than my Peachtree DAC-ITx. The amp can drive my LCD-2 well enough though I swear I get more bass and bass extension than when using my Soloist. It seems warmer than my Soloist as well. Still trying to decide if I want to sell my Soloist. I have a feeling I won't regret it between the m9xx and the Lyr 2. I think I am a bit deaf now after cranking it up so high to test it out.

*What I don't like so far....*

No power switch or analog input. I understand they were trying to make it as small and simple as possible without sacrificing audio quality, but come on...really? Their answer of powering it off is unplugging it.







The lack of audio in kinda bugs me too, because it holds it back from being much more perfect. I can unplug the USB cable... fine. Can I use my FiiO X3ii with it at work? Nope!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *Initial Impressions*
> 
> *Construction*
> 
> This thing is small! You can definitely easily throw it in a sling bag or messenger bag and go. The solid chassis makes it at the very least FEEL durable. How it can stand the test of time and abuse remains to be seen. The knob is very smooth with purposeful half clicks for accurate volume control. I haven't played with the CF and other features yet. Just basic straight listening.
> 
> *Sound*
> 
> The DAC on this thing is pretty dang impressive. The separation and micro details really stood out to me even more so than my Peachtree DAC-ITx. The amp can drive my LCD-2 well enough though I swear I get more bass and bass extension than when using my Soloist. It seems warmer than my Soloist as well. Still trying to decide if I want to sell my Soloist. I have a feeling I won't regret it between the m9xx and the Lyr 2. I think I am a bit deaf now after cranking it up so high to test it out.
> 
> *What I don't like so far....*
> 
> No power switch or analog input. I understand they were trying to make it as small and simple as possible without sacrificing audio quality, but come on...really? Their answer of powering it off is unplugging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of audio in kinda bugs me too, because it holds it back from being much more perfect. I can unplug the USB cable... fine. Can I use my FiiO X3ii with it at work? Nope!


Thanks for the mini review I was curious when this was on mass drop. Mainly use my Chord Mojo for travels.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Fantastic news for me. I hate V-shaped and you're not the first person to say this. If it's still around in a year or so, it will be one of two contenders for my "portable" system along with the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z. I realize they are barely portable and the TH-X00 leaks a lot but I don't care, I want quality and I'm only targeting that price range. Granted I might buy both but I'd be buying one long before the other. Decisions... for another time at least.


Yeah, I'll comment more on the sound leak as my brother will be down to test it out on my system tomorrow. With high gain on my Asgard 2, it's at the 9 o'clock position...10 o'clock is the most I've done yet, and that was for one track. I'll have to give it a try at low gain to see if I can tell a difference. They are 50 ohms after all.

As far as portability, they kinda lose points because they don't compact at all, BUT they are much lighter than they look.

Speaking of comfort:
-earpads were a concern for me, but they are just perfect. They are soft, but stiff enough that they don't compact and press up against your ears. I wear glasses and have had no issues wearing them for the last few hours straight. Better yet, they don't get hot on my ears.
-I don't notice the headband, and the headphones are seriously light for what they are

I'd say soundstage is decent for a closed-back 'phone. I have to stress again that it's a very versatile pair of headphones. I've only been able to criticize for being less friendly than the HD650 for badly mastered tracks. I feel detail is up there with the HD650.

TL;DR comparison for them to the HD650 is: a bassy, more intimate headphone with a similar top-end.

Bass still remains to be consistent. It's there when you need, not there when you don't. It's almost _scary_ how well it does bass. It's hard for me to describe. It represents bass fairly consistently across the bottom end both in extension and slam. It's not bloated or loose, though. Maybe once I get around to putting the HD650 on again, I can describe it better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *Initial Impressions*
> 
> *Construction*
> 
> This thing is small! You can definitely easily throw it in a sling bag or messenger bag and go. The solid chassis makes it at the very least FEEL durable. How it can stand the test of time and abuse remains to be seen. The knob is very smooth with purposeful half clicks for accurate volume control. I haven't played with the CF and other features yet. Just basic straight listening.
> 
> *Sound*
> 
> The DAC on this thing is pretty dang impressive. The separation and micro details really stood out to me even more so than my Peachtree DAC-ITx. The amp can drive my LCD-2 well enough though I swear I get more bass and bass extension than when using my Soloist. It seems warmer than my Soloist as well. Still trying to decide if I want to sell my Soloist. I have a feeling I won't regret it between the m9xx and the Lyr 2. I think I am a bit deaf now after cranking it up so high to test it out.
> 
> *What I don't like so far....*
> 
> No power switch or analog input. I understand they were trying to make it as small and simple as possible without sacrificing audio quality, but come on...really? Their answer of powering it off is unplugging it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of audio in kinda bugs me too, because it holds it back from being much more perfect. I can unplug the USB cable... fine. Can I use my FiiO X3ii with it at work? Nope!


That's awesome! I say keep it all and make it a work setup







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Thanks for the mini review I was curious when this was on mass drop. Mainly use my Chord Mojo for travels.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's awesome! I say keep it all and make it a work setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Too much money for purely a work setup LOL. Do you find the TH-X00 more enjoyable than the HD650?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The more I listen to the m9xx, the more I am amazed at how incredible the DAC is for the price and size. This thing is so clean.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much money for purely a work setup LOL. Do you find the TH-X00 more enjoyable than the HD650?


I can't make a conclusion yet. A) because I haven't put the HD650 back on, and probably won't until tomorrow...maybe. B) because there's some stuff that is borderline cringe-y on the TH-X00. Has more to do with the forward mids, but again, all to blame on overly aggressive mids being implemented in the mastering stage.

So definitely not as smooth, but this bass is unmatched. The only bass I know to like more is from the Stax SR007.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So definitely not as smooth, but this bass is unmatched. The only bass I know to like more is from the Stax SR007.


Have you ever tried the Grado GS1000i? I have a number of cans, yet to me anyway, the GS1000i has the best sounding basss I've heard....even when compared to my TOTL can like the HEK. There's something about the speed and decay of its bass that makes it the best I've ever heard from any of the cans I've auditioned and own.

Edit - One thing about the GS1000i, it has what some would describe as sparkly or hot treble, it isn't for everyone.....that's a given.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Have you ever tried the Grado GS1000i? I have a number of cans, yet to me anyway, the GS1000i has the best sounding basss I've heard....even when compared to my TOTL can like the HEK. There's something about the speed and decay of its bass that makes it the best I've ever heard from any of the cans I've auditioned and own.
> 
> Edit - One thing about the GS1000i, it has what some would describe as sparkly or hot treble, it isn't for everyone.....that's a given.


I've tried another Grado can that was a more flagship type of model, but I can't recall exactly which one. It didn't leave a lasting impression on me







. Though I felt it very similar to my SR325i. I liked those cans while I had them, but that's a sound I just eventually grew tired of







.

You are right, though. It was a seriously quick headphone. Sparkly treble or not, I *always* thought they did great at rock and hardcore.

Annnnd now I want to try another pair of Grados. Damn you.


----------



## friend'scatdied




----------



## caenlen

nm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*


Awaiting your impressions. HE90 vs SR-Omega is a hell of a showdown. Although I've read the BHSE isn't an ideal amp for the HE90.


----------



## pez

Didn't get as much time with the TH-X00 as I would've liked to this weekend, but I've become genuinely curious to test out the Purpleheart when it's back on drop...should my budget allow it. I can't get a definite comparison yet as they're not really available to do so, but I've seen a comment (somewhere I can't seem to source) that it smooths out the mids, and one that says it smooths out the treble of the Mahoganny version...which isn't offensive whatsoever....so that confused me. That or the person posting it confused the upper midrange for treble/highs. Maybe I need to pinpoint what's peaky to me and look at it on a spectrum analyzer to see if I'm speaking incorrectly.

Nonetheless, if it smooths out the peakiness that I found got to me occasionally, I might be sold







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thinking about getting some LISST tubes for my Lyr 2 since I am selling my Soloist.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thinking about getting some LISST tubes for my Lyr 2 since I am selling my Soloist.


Do eet.

And let me know how they are.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree. I'm curious as all sin myself.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Didn't get as much time with the TH-X00 as I would've liked to this weekend, but I've become genuinely curious to test out the Purpleheart when it's back on drop...should my budget allow it. I can't get a definite comparison yet as they're not really available to do so, but I've seen a comment (somewhere I can't seem to source) that it smooths out the mids, and one that says it smooths out the treble of the Mahoganny version...which isn't offensive whatsoever....so that confused me. That or the person posting it confused the upper midrange for treble/highs. Maybe I need to pinpoint what's peaky to me and look at it on a spectrum analyzer to see if I'm speaking incorrectly.
> 
> Nonetheless, if it smooths out the peakiness that I found got to me occasionally, I might be sold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This being largely a subjective hobby does mean there will be inconsistencies like that. Annoying for sure. Given the choice (and this is a choice I might be making in the future) I'd get the Purpleheart version just since it's more special.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thinking about getting some LISST tubes for my Lyr 2 since I am selling my Soloist.


If I had the Lyr 2 or Mjolnir 2 I'd roll all kinds of tubes in addition to getting the LISST. Never heard the amps but I love the options they offer. I did plan on getting the Lyr 2 originally, I even made a list of tubes I'd try.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LOL you guys convinced me!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL you guys convinced me!


Yay!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL you guys convinced me!


Sweet. Pictures and opinions when you get them!


----------



## THEStorm

Tube rolling with the Lyr can get quite dangerous. I heard some pinched waists, some nice mini watts, and some Telefunkens that are worth twice the amp today and they sounded pretty amazing. So far I prefer Holland tubes for that extra bit of warmth (orange globes and 7308 white label amperex, mini watt) with my HD650's.

I'm going to be selling a bunch of 6DJ8 compatible tubes soon, lots of Russian tubes and others, just have too many pairs as of current.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yay!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweet. Pictures and opinions when you get them!


Will do! Sadly, my Soloist and DAC-iTx are now up for sale.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This being largely a subjective hobby does mean there will be inconsistencies like that. Annoying for sure. Given the choice (and this is a choice I might be making in the future) I'd get the Purpleheart version just since it's more special.
> If I had the Lyr 2 or Mjolnir 2 I'd roll all kinds of tubes in addition to getting the LISST. Never heard the amps but I love the options they offer. I did plan on getting the Lyr 2 originally, I even made a list of tubes I'd try.


Indeed. I've been highly considering it. If it goes like the last one, though, it'll go on sale not long after this current batch ships. At least this time I''d have a 'normal' pair to tide me over until that one arrived







. #firstworldproblems


----------



## Speedster159

What's a good upgrade from the HD429 without costing twice it's new value?

I'd like it to be around the ear for better noise isolation.


----------



## pez

I take it you want closed-back, and from what I can tell, the HD429 is ~$50. However, I'm not familiar with the sound. I am a fan of the M50X, but it's a different sound than the 'normal' Sennheiser sound.


----------



## Blze001

Upgraded my work setup with a nice little Starlight from Garage1217. Only burnt myself once putting it together too!

Problem is this amp can take roughly a billion different types of tubes (I counted 87 in the user manual), which won't make my wallet happy at all. Anyone have advice on a more bassy tube?

I do feel a little guilty about using it to power a measly pair of Symphonized Wraiths, but they're remarkably good for the price range. Maybe it's time I dive into the world of T50RPs since this new Mk3 version is apparently pretty good out of the box before mods.


----------



## pez

If we can get @Tjj226 Angel active in here again, he may have some suggestions







.


----------



## Wishmaker

My stock Denon AH D 2000 pads have worn out pretty badly. They still do the job but they have lost a bit of material from hardcore usage in the last 4 years. My cans have become pretty much indispensable when I use my computer or travel. I just put an order with Lawton Audio angle pads and having spoken to Mark, he assures me I will get much more comfort and better audio. Does anyone here have experience with his Angle pads? Has anyone put them on a Denon 2000 pair of cans?

I have been out of the loop for a while and seem to have missed a memo. With the D2000, 5000, and 7000 gone for good, what happened to Denon cans??? Where are the corresponding replacements? I am looking for a pair with a D2000 signature sound as I am loving them. What is the best and latest from Denon nowadays. Please do not say the 7100 because I have played with them and they got nothing on my D2000.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My stock Denon AH D 2000 pads have worn out pretty badly. They still do the job but they have lost a bit of material from hardcore usage in the last 4 years. My cans have become pretty much indispensable when I use my computer or travel. I just put an order with Lawton Audio angle pads and having spoken to Mark, he assures me I will get much more comfort and better audio. Does anyone here have experience with his Angle pads? Has anyone put them on a Denon 2000 pair of cans?
> 
> I have been out of the loop for a while and seem to have missed a memo. With the D2000, 5000, and 7000 gone for good, what happened to Denon cans??? Where are the corresponding replacements? I am looking for a pair with a D2000 signature sound as I am loving them. What is the best and latest from Denon nowadays. Please do not say the 7100 because I have played with them and they got nothing on my D2000.


For the pads, they look similar to the Denon/Fostex TH-X00 pads, but with more space for your ears. No idea how they sound, but I imagine they'll effect the sound in some way just by design difference.

As for an 'updated' Denon, the Fostex TH-X00 (currently on drop at Massdrop) is supposed to be the successor to the D5000. I've never heard the D2000, but I've heard the D7000 for a brief period. I really loved the D7k's I heard before, and I feel the Fostex are definitely similar to how I remembered them. However, IIRC, the D7000 has more 'impact', yet the TH-X00 still carries the range/extension in the low-end and has plenty of bass impact. It's a middle point to what I imagine the D2k sound like and how the D7k sounds.

I'm very pleased with mine so far, and OC'ing Noob has a set as well that he can chime in about







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For the pads, they look similar to the Denon/Fostex TH-X00 pads, but with more space for your ears. No idea how they sound, but I imagine they'll effect the sound in some way just by design difference.
> 
> As for an 'updated' Denon, the Fostex TH-X00 (currently on drop at Massdrop) is supposed to be the successor to the D5000. I've never heard the D2000, but I've heard the D7000 for a brief period. I really loved the D7k's I heard before, and I feel the Fostex are definitely similar to how I remembered them. However, IIRC, the D7000 has more 'impact', yet the TH-X00 still carries the range/extension in the low-end and has plenty of bass impact. It's a middle point to what I imagine the D2k sound like and how the D7k sounds.
> 
> I'm very pleased with mine so far, and OC'ing Noob has a set as well that he can chime in about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I want to say the E-MU Teak headphones Massdrop will get from time to time are offspring of the Denons too...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I want to say the E-MU Teak headphones Massdrop will get from time to time are offspring of the Denons too...


The E-MU's are probably more true reincarnations of the DxK series. The TH-X00 are actually tweaked from the maligned TH-600 to sound good to great. The DxK series were actually built by Fostex to Denon's sound specs and color scheme and then re-branded by Denon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For the pads, they look similar to the Denon/Fostex TH-X00 pads, but with more space for your ears. No idea how they sound, but I imagine they'll effect the sound in some way just by design difference.
> 
> As for an 'updated' Denon, the Fostex TH-X00 (currently on drop at Massdrop) is supposed to be the successor to the D5000. I've never heard the D2000, but I've heard the D7000 for a brief period. I really loved the D7k's I heard before, and I feel the Fostex are definitely similar to how I remembered them. However, IIRC, the D7000 has more 'impact', yet the TH-X00 still carries the range/extension in the low-end and has plenty of bass impact. It's a middle point to what I imagine the D2k sound like and how the D7k sounds.
> 
> *I'm very pleased with mine so far, and OC'ing Noob has a set as well that he can chime in about*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn't do it!

The TH-X00 are great headphones. Only the HD6X0 really comes close in value IMO. The HE400i when on sale at $399 definitely matches up to it as far as value goes as well. That said, the TH-X00 has it's cons as well; inconsistent finish on wood cups, world's longest thickest cable with world's heaviest 1/4" jack, unremovable cable, and most craptastic 1/4 > 1/8" adapter I have ever laid eyes on. Outside of that, it was a W-shape sound signature compared to the TH-600 and TH-900's clear V-shaped sound due to the tweaking of sound which tamed the highs, damped ever so slightly the bass, and increased midrange. IMO one can definitely make an argument that they are the king of mid-fi right now.


----------



## pez

I could agree with that. The finish on my cups are different, but I like that it's unique. No defects from what I can see







.

Strangely I like the cable, but that's because it's not thin and doesn't tangle. However, I would have liked to see a removable cable as well. Was your adapter a Monoprice one?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yes and it went straight into the garbage can.


----------



## Blze001

Hmm, so my research seems to point to this RCA Clear Top being one of the best 12AU7s out there, so I might just stand pat until I settle on which headphone it'll be driving. Then I'll tinker.

Is it bad I want to get a 6SN7 tube and the adapter Garage sells just because they're big and cool looking?


----------



## twerk

Has anyone in here purchased the Grace Design m9XX?

I'm seriously considering purchasing one next time the drop comes around. How would it compare to another solid state setup, such as the Bifrost 2/Asgard 2 stack? Will be pairing it with my HD 650s.

Thanks!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Has anyone in here purchased the Grace Design m9XX?
> 
> I'm seriously considering purchasing one next time the drop comes around. How would it compare to another solid state setup, such as the Bifrost 2/Asgard 2 stack? Will be pairing it with my HD 650s.
> 
> Thanks!


*Turns on the OC'ing Noob batsignal*

From what I know, the m9XX is ridiculously compact and very competent, the Bifrost/Asgard stack is equally competent but more flexible with inputs and outputs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Has anyone in here purchased the Grace Design m9XX?
> 
> I'm seriously considering purchasing one next time the drop comes around. How would it compare to another solid state setup, such as the Bifrost 2/Asgard 2 stack? Will be pairing it with my HD 650s.
> 
> Thanks!


The DAC portion of the Grace m9xx is comparable to the Bifrost Multibit. It shares the same DAC chip at the very least. From what I can tell thus far, it is pretty neutral and does a great job with separation and micro details. The amp itself is probably more comparable to the Magni 2 Uber and is definitely on the warmer side. The Asgard will definitely be a better amp simply because it is more powerful. The key thing about the m9xx is how compact it is and with an external battery, you can use it as a "portable" setup.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hmm, so my research seems to point to this RCA Clear Top being one of the best 12AU7s out there, so I might just stand pat until I settle on which headphone it'll be driving. Then I'll tinker.
> 
> Is it bad I want to get a 6SN7 tube and the adapter Garage sells just because they're big and cool looking?


Not at all. I am trying to get blue tubes and an amp that uses them, simply because I think it would look badass. We humans are very vain creatures after all.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The DAC portion of the Grace m9xx is comparable to the Bifrost Multibit. It shares the same DAC chip at the very least. From what I can tell thus far, it is pretty neutral and does a great job with separation and micro details. The amp itself is probably more comparable to the Magni 2 Uber and is definitely on the warmer side. The Asgard will definitely be a better amp simply because it is more powerful. The key thing about the m9xx is how compact it is and with an external battery, you can use it as a "portable" setup.


Thanks you!

Sounds even more tempting. Would you say it's good value for money compared to other similar options?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> Sounds even more tempting. Would you say it's good value for money compared to other similar options?


Do you require portability?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If we can get @Tjj226 Angel active in here again, he may have some suggestions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I remember I asked about garage1217 and all I got back from Tjj was "don't touch them", and that was even after asking for additional clarification. They do seem like interesting products to say the least.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks you!
> 
> Sounds even more tempting. Would you say it's good value for money compared to other similar options?


I personally purchased this because I wanted the easy portability that this unit provides. There are other comparable ones such as Schiit's Uber Stack, Chord Mojo, and a few others. IMO the m9xx has a better DAC than most of those options, but the amp is a tad underpowered compared to some of those alternatives. Just realized that I didn't actually answer your question...

IMO I believe they are good value. You are getting IMO an awesome DAC and an amp that for 99% of the headphones, are more than sufficient. They drive my LCD-2's well and from reviews, drive headphones like the HD800 well. Those are both considered world class headphones by a fair amount of people, electrostatic royalty not included of course. I mean this in a totally respective manner. I respect people who are that passionate over something. Personally, the LCD-2 is my end game and if I had a crystal ball, most likely beyond what would have been my end game.

The long answer is, only you can figure that out. Schiit M/M Uber stack will be extremely competitive and $200 cheaper. Then again, you now have 2 devices and at least 2 cables to carry around if you travel. You then have to consider portability. If your plan is to also hook it up to an android or iOS device ect on the go, then chances are you want something with a battery and input in. I actually did mini review about the m9xx earlier and that was one of the things I disliked about it. For something like that, the Chord Mojo would be incredible for that. Technically, one can consider the m9xx small enough to be portable with the addition of an external battery as you can also use it with an iOS or Android device, but you can say the same about a Burson Conductor and a car battery jerryrigged into a backpack, so there's that.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Upgraded my work setup with a nice little Starlight from Garage1217. Only burnt myself once putting it together too!
> 
> Problem is this amp can take roughly a billion different types of tubes (I counted 87 in the user manual), which won't make my wallet happy at all. Anyone have advice on a more bassy tube?
> 
> I do feel a little guilty about using it to power a measly pair of Symphonized Wraiths, but they're remarkably good for the price range. Maybe it's time I dive into the world of T50RPs since this new Mk3 version is apparently pretty good out of the box before mods.


I can't say for the Starlight in specific, but I know on my Lyr (6DJ8 style tubes) Russian tubes tend to have the most bass, specifically VOSKHOD Rockets, those for this style of tube are generally known as basshead tubes. Might be worth looking into if they are the same way for the Starlight, I know for me they gave my HD650's too much bass.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm going to pretend I didn't read that so my wish list doesn't grow even bigger...







I also don't want to have to fight hubby to get those HD 600's back, lol

But at the same time, I know I'm.... .. Curious about tubes. Or I could just save up and go with the higher end omg it's so wide setups from Schiit since Headphone Bar now carries them,and not even $3k for the pair with gst, multi bit, and the lysst tubes ^_^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I can't say for the Starlight in specific, but I know on my Lyr (6DJ8 style tubes) Russian tubes tend to have the most bass, specifically VOSKHOD Rockets, those for this style of tube are generally known as basshead tubes. Might be worth looking into if they are the same way for the Starlight, I know for me they gave my HD650's too much bass.


Mullard Blackburns, Amperax Bugle Boys, and Amperax Orange Globes are my personal favorites.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Yes and it went straight into the garbage can.


Yeah, I found that laughable. Packaging was definitely the second worst thing. However, it came to me unflawed and like a new product, so I have no complaints. Carrying pouch is nice, though thin, but it's going to sit on a stand for most, if not all of it's life, so I'm not too worried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I remember I asked about garage1217 and all I got back from Tjj was "don't touch them", and that was even after asking for additional clarification. They do seem like interesting products to say the least.


Yeah, Tjj likes to be blunt a lot...but generally if I see the words 'don't touch them' or 'nope, never get that' I listen to them







. He just doesn't know how to explain things unless saying 'they're great', 'they're good', ore 'they're s**t'.









So cool part about where I work is that everyone else is essentially a big tech nerd like we are







.

Brought in my Fostex and Senns to let some guys at work test out and he surprised me by bringing his Denon D2000 (forgot he had these).

So my TL;DR comparison of TH-X00 vs D2000

Fostex bass is definitely better and more impactful. You definitely have the same characteristics there, but the Fostex just do bass that much better, IMO. Bass on the Denon is definitely there, and it's not uncontrolled, yet it extends and impacts all the same. The TH-X00 literally just sounds like bass is boosted a bit, while carrying those same characteristics. Denon's mids and highs are definitely not offensive, and I feel they are a bit more laid back. TH-X00 are more forward in the mids and soundstage than the D2000, however. I feel a bit more detail *may* be present on the Fostex, but that's likely due to a more forward midrange.

I'd almost go as far to call the D2000 a good closed alternative to the HD650, but with a more defined and most likely more impactful bass. Not quite as detailed, but it'd be a great alternative for those that wanted closed
-back style and a similar sound type.


----------



## Wishmaker

Thank you very much for the reply. I will have a look at the FOSTEX range and maybe pull the trigger







. For the time being, I have contacted Mark from Lawton to provide me with a range of cup possibilities for my D2000. I noticed that his website does not offer a lot unless you have the D5K or D7K.


----------



## pez

Ah, I was under the impression that the pads were the same or at least compatible across the entire line.

Also, I must stress that I generally don't like the rest of he Fostex line. The TH-X00 only caught my attention as they were said to be a spiritual successor to the D5000. YMMV with other models or versions.

Someone mentioned a TEAC pair that are supposedly a clone, however. Not sure the model, but it is in Massdrop currently, IIRC.

Edit: Nvm. Looks like they're not on drop anymore







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> I can't say for the Starlight in specific, but I know on my Lyr (6DJ8 style tubes) Russian tubes tend to have the most bass, specifically VOSKHOD Rockets, those for this style of tube are generally known as basshead tubes. Might be worth looking into if they are the same way for the Starlight, I know for me they gave my HD650's too much bass.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Mullard Blackburns, Amperax Bugle Boys, and Amperax Orange Globes are my personal favorites.


My poking around the various interwebz turned up similar results. Most seem to think the Garage amps work best with Russkie 6H6P and 12BH7 tubes. I have a 6H30PI inbound now, we'll see how it does.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I remember I asked about garage1217 and all I got back from Tjj was "don't touch them", and that was even after asking for additional clarification. They do seem like interesting products to say the least.


I can sort of see why someone would think the Starlight isn't great if they were just reading about it: Tube + opamps, LED under the tube, open acrylic case, massive list of compatible tubes, it sounds almost like one of those crap amps you get from China off Ebay. Kind of looks like it too until you see the quality of the parts. The PCB especially. My $450 Torpedo doesn't have a PCB this well made.

We'll see how things change when I get the new tube, but so far I'm thinking this amp is a gem. I took some time to visually follow the leads from the jumpers you use to tweak the amp for different tubes (6v/12v, low-med-high impedance) and they pass the vision test, I can clearly see them following different circuitry paths depending on the setting.

All in all, the quality of the PCB, the clearly carefully thought out layout to minimize size, the additional circuitry for different jumper settings... seems like way too much effort to just be a pure solid-state with a tube for looks.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Do you require portability?


Not really. I can't foresee it ever leaving my desk.

The m9xx just really attracted me because it's so well designed, has great build quality and that large volume knob is cool.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally purchased this because I wanted the easy portability that this unit provides. There are other comparable ones such as Schiit's Uber Stack, Chord Mojo, and a few others. IMO the m9xx has a better DAC than most of those options, but the amp is a tad underpowered compared to some of those alternatives. Just realized that I didn't actually answer your question...
> 
> IMO I believe they are good value. You are getting IMO an awesome DAC and an amp that for 99% of the headphones, are more than sufficient. They drive my LCD-2's well and from reviews, drive headphones like the HD800 well. Those are both considered world class headphones by a fair amount of people, electrostatic royalty not included of course. I mean this in a totally respective manner. I respect people who are that passionate over something. Personally, the LCD-2 is my end game and if I had a crystal ball, most likely beyond what would have been my end game.
> 
> The long answer is, only you can figure that out. Schiit M/M Uber stack will be extremely competitive and $200 cheaper. Then again, you now have 2 devices and at least 2 cables to carry around if you travel. You then have to consider portability. If your plan is to also hook it up to an android or iOS device ect on the go, then chances are you want something with a battery and input in. I actually did mini review about the m9xx earlier and that was one of the things I disliked about it. For something like that, the Chord Mojo would be incredible for that. Technically, one can consider the m9xx small enough to be portable with the addition of an external battery as you can also use it with an iOS or Android device, but you can say the same about a Burson Conductor and a car battery jerryrigged into a backpack, so there's that.


Thanks a lot for your detailed insight!

As mentioned above portability is not a requirement. I just want a good looking, great sounding unit that is preferably all-in-one. I'd prefer to steer away from the 'stack' options like the M/M or similar. The HD650s are an end-game headphone for me, I don't think I see myself upgrading within the next 5 years or so. I may purchase a closed-back headphone to compliment them such as the TH-X00 but definitely not replace them.

Edit: The m9XX has just dropped again... it's like it's fate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Not really. I can't foresee it ever leaving my desk.
> 
> The m9xx just really attracted me because it's so well designed, has great build quality and that large volume knob is cool.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed insight!
> 
> As mentioned above portability is not a requirement. I just want a good looking, great sounding unit that is preferably all-in-one. I'd prefer to steer away from the 'stack' options like the M/M or similar. The HD650s are an end-game headphone for me, I don't think I see myself upgrading within the next 5 years or so. I may purchase a closed-back headphone to compliment them such as the TH-X00 but definitely not replace them.
> 
> Edit: The m9XX has just dropped again... it's like it's fate.


Yeah, my vote is to avoid the Schiit stack unless you're going big time







. At least O2/ODAC.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, my vote is to avoid the Schiit stack unless you're going big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least O2/ODAC.


I'm coming from the original Modi/Magni so would like a nice upgrade.

I've completely forgotten to mention budget, sorry. It's £400.


----------



## iARDAs

Man I am loving the HD 598 so much after the Z soundcard.

Movies and gamig are both amazing.

Music is pretty good too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Trying to figure out if it's worthwhile to put my old setup for sale on OCN as well. What do you guys think?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man I am loving the HD 598 so much after the Z soundcard.
> 
> Movies and gamig are both amazing.
> 
> Music is pretty good too.


Great to hear you are enjoying it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I'm coming from the original Modi/Magni so would like a nice upgrade.
> 
> I've completely forgotten to mention budget, sorry. It's £400.


Yeah, I haven't heard the m9xx (which just popped back up on drop), but it seems to be a popular and loved choice so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Trying to figure out if it's worthwhile to put my old setup for sale on OCN as well. What do you guys think?
> Great to hear you are enjoying it!


I feel like the audio section here is a little dead (marketplace-wise), but I don't see why it would hurt to try anyways







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Trying to figure out if it's worthwhile to put my old setup for sale on OCN as well. What do you guys think?


I haven't put my ZMFs on here, to small of a market. Plus I would have to take all the pictures again to have the name date and other BS OCN requires for a sale ad. Although they didn't notice the last time that I Photoshoped it in.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I take it you want closed-back, and from what I can tell, the HD429 is ~$50. However, I'm not familiar with the sound. I am a fan of the M50X, but it's a different sound than the 'normal' Sennheiser sound.


Most likely but I think open back would work too.

Didint know there was a "Sennheiser sound" since I've only used Sennheiser since I started caring about quality.


----------



## pez

I've heard the occasional oddball, but I find the Sennheiser sound is 'smooth' and 'warm' while not really emphasizing one frequency over the other. If anything, I'd say some of their lower-end stuff tends to be bassy, but the more you get into the HD5xx and HD6xx range, you get a more neutral sound with each model exhibiting some different characteristics. Is there a particular sound you're looking for? (i.e. bassy or neutral)


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've heard the occasional oddball, but I find the Sennheiser sound is 'smooth' and 'warm' while not really emphasizing one frequency over the other. If anything, I'd say some of their lower-end stuff tends to be bassy, but the more you get into the HD5xx and HD6xx range, you get a more neutral sound with each model exhibiting some different characteristics. Is there a particular sound you're looking for? (i.e. bassy or neutral)


I think I'd like it to be neutral since I'd be mainly be doing video editing and then music and gaming.


----------



## caenlen

youtube review direct from massdrop giving to this guy z-reviews of the HIFIMAN HE-350 a lot of us here have on drop














edit: just finished watching him, canceled my drop. I am sure they are fine cans, but meh just not for me and I trust this guy and have watched him for two years


----------



## friend'scatdied

Resident Schiit fanboy (i.e. I'm biased), but I wasn't really impressed with the m9xx when I heard it with the TH-X00, TH-900 and K7XX. YMMV but at least a few others find it merely decent/average: http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/comparison-of-mid-fi-dac-amp-combination-units-grace-schiit-ifi-lh-jds-etc.401/#post-11101

I can't personally say the MM2U stack is better though, but at any rate it seems better to evaluate either option personally rather than buying blind.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Resident Schiit fanboy (i.e. I'm biased), but I wasn't really impressed with the m9xx when I heard it with the TH-X00, TH-900 and K7XX. YMMV but at least a few others find it merely decent/average: http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/comparison-of-mid-fi-dac-amp-combination-units-grace-schiit-ifi-lh-jds-etc.401/#post-11101
> 
> I can't personally say the MM2U stack is better though, but at any rate it seems better to evaluate either option personally rather than buying blind.


It is worth noting that the first m9xx test had some USB noise issues. This was resolved by first using a toslink connection and later on a 2nd m9xx with usb cables that had ferrite beads. Ultimately, I would say that the DAC is comparable to Bifrost Multibit and amp is comparable or a bit worse than the Magni Uber. The M/M Uber stack is definitely better value in a vacuum IMO, but for me, the crossfeed, mute option, and all in one setup made it a better value for me personally than comparable offerings.


----------



## caenlen

Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP combo that pairs well with Massdop K7xx headphones? My Schiit Fulla had to go back for a refund because it had static noise when no sound was being played (yes I tried several different cables and even the gimmick Audioquest Jitterbug).

I'd say 180 is my max price point... or 200, but please don't say Schiit Modi 2 and Magni 2... their customer service department for trying to return my Schiit Fulla has ruined any future transactions for me, very rude people over there.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I think I'd like it to be neutral since I'd be mainly be doing video editing and then music and gaming.


Hmmm, what's the official price range that you're working with? Any sites that you buy or can buy from?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> youtube review direct from massdrop giving to this guy z-reviews of the HIFIMAN HE-350 a lot of us here have on drop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: just finished watching him, canceled my drop. I am sure they are fine cans, but meh just not for me and I trust this guy and have watched him for two years


Gonna check that out in a few minutes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP combo that pairs well with Massdop K7xx headphones? My Schiit Fulla had to go back for a refund because it had static noise when no sound was being played (yes I tried several different cables and even the gimmick Audioquest Jitterbug).
> 
> I'd say 180 is my max price point... or 200, but please don't say Schiit Modi 2 and Magni 2... their customer service department for trying to return my Schiit Fulla has ruined any future transactions for me, very rude people over there.


What happened with their C.S.?

I'm surprised that O2/ODAC hasn't gone back on drop, but I have a suspicion it might be due to the m9xx amp/DAC returning to drop again. I have a hard time recommending anything in the price range because I either haven't heard it (FiiO stuff, specifically) or I just don't like it (entry-level Schiit stuffi).

I know you're limited on time, but this is on Massdrop, and a buddy at work really likes the TEAC amp he has. Plus the DAC is a nice Burr Brown chip. It might be worth a shot. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ai-101da-integrated-amplifier-with-usb-dac


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> My poking around the various interwebz turned up similar results. Most seem to think the Garage amps work best with Russkie 6H6P and 12BH7 tubes. I have a 6H30PI inbound now, we'll see how it does.
> I can sort of see why someone would think the Starlight isn't great if they were just reading about it: Tube + opamps, LED under the tube, open acrylic case, massive list of compatible tubes, it sounds almost like one of those crap amps you get from China off Ebay. Kind of looks like it too until you see the quality of the parts. The PCB especially. My $450 Torpedo doesn't have a PCB this well made.
> 
> We'll see how things change when I get the new tube, but so far I'm thinking this amp is a gem. I took some time to visually follow the leads from the jumpers you use to tweak the amp for different tubes (6v/12v, low-med-high impedance) and they pass the vision test, I can clearly see them following different circuitry paths depending on the setting.
> 
> All in all, the quality of the PCB, the clearly carefully thought out layout to minimize size, the additional circuitry for different jumper settings... seems like way too much effort to just be a pure solid-state with a tube for looks.


I think the main comment revolved around how one of the first designs was a clone of a Chinese clone or something like that, but at the same time in a number of areas the garage1217 gets pretty good talk. For me, they're inexpensive enough to contemplate especially since I can just use the dac out from my o2+odac Rev.B and plug the amp into that. Design looks nice (especially the aluminum) and if I really want to its something like $50 USD more to have it pre-built and ready to roll. Only problem for me is which of the tube ones to go with (I already know I want to give their solid state a shot too).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The m9xx just really attracted me because it's so well designed, has great build quality and that large volume knob is cool.


I definitely have to agree, that volume knob is so enticing. Such a pity there are blue leds involved - I'm light sensitive and most blue LEDs really aggravate it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, my vote is to avoid the Schiit stack unless you're going big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least O2/ODAC.


The combo is a nice black box too. Still surprised at how potent this tiny little box from jds is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've heard the occasional oddball, but I find the Sennheiser sound is 'smooth' and 'warm' while not really emphasizing one frequency over the other. If anything, I'd say some of their lower-end stuff tends to be bassy, but the more you get into the HD5xx and HD6xx range, you get a more neutral sound with each model exhibiting some different characteristics. Is there a particular sound you're looking for? (i.e. bassy or neutral)


I would definitely agree about the warm and smooth bit. They're comfy, sound great, but I guess I personally preferred the AKG K712's, even though the headband isn't as nice as the hd 600's were.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.pcgamer.com/we-tested-23-mainstream-gaming-headsets-to-find-the-best/7/

confirmed = all gaming headsets suck except the new Cloud Revolver, we all knew this here, still a nice set of reviews. I personally loved the HD 598 for gaming, foot steps in FPS games were probably the best I have ever heard, however, the Fidelio X2 I tried briefly, had better accuracy of foot step direction and distance, but you just can't beat the comfort level of HD 598, wear it 24 hours straight and not even notice it is on your head, lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone recommend a DAC/AMP combo that pairs well with Massdop K7xx headphones? My Schiit Fulla had to go back for a refund because it had static noise when no sound was being played (yes I tried several different cables and even the gimmick Audioquest Jitterbug).
> 
> I'd say 180 is my max price point... or 200, but please don't say Schiit Modi 2 and Magni 2... their customer service department for trying to return my Schiit Fulla has ruined any future transactions for me, very rude people over there.


(Used) ODAC and Objective2 amp? Or the massdrop item pez posted in post #31900.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Not really. I can't foresee it ever leaving my desk.
> 
> The m9xx just really attracted me because it's so well designed, has great build quality and that large volume knob is cool.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your detailed insight!
> 
> As mentioned above portability is not a requirement. I just want a good looking, great sounding unit that is preferably all-in-one. I'd prefer to steer away from the 'stack' options like the M/M or similar. The HD650s are an end-game headphone for me, I don't think I see myself upgrading within the next 5 years or so. I may purchase a closed-back headphone to compliment them such as the TH-X00 but definitely not replace them.
> 
> Edit: The m9XX has just dropped again... it's like it's fate.


Another option might be the Parasound ZDac v.2. Mind you, like the m9xx its DAC is higher quality than its headphone amp.

How about a Cambridge Audio DAC and Schiit Asgard 2?


----------



## caenlen

Fiio K1 + Audioquest Jitterbug + Monoprice 8323 = For Life. (this isn't a perfect setup, for the price to bang for your buck overall sound quality though, I honestly think it is hard to beat, past headphones include HD 598, Fidelio X2, Pioneer SE-A1000, HD 681 Evo, ATH-AD700 pink version) I still have some of these, but I honestly prefer this budget Holy Trinity to any of these cans, I can throw them around and not worry about babying them, and they are loads of fun to listen to

$40 + $48 + $15 = $103

Beats the M50x any-day in my book, that sound-stage and imaging is unbelievable combined with the bass... take away the Jitterbug and I digress... this is the budget Holy Trinity. Fight me.

I thought Jitterbug was a gimmick at first... nope... purity... is heaven. (might be because I am on a laptop so my USB noise is increased).

Edit: Amazon reviews of Jitterbug seem to be quite good as well, so it isn't just me. I will say, it seems to reduce the soundstage of my 8323's just ever ever so slightly, but it makes up for it just from the purity... even just listening to someone talk without the Jitterbug, there is a noticeable difference in just the crispness and purity. Neat.

You all think I am nutter by now anyway... so I will stop now. For $103 though in total, this setup beats even the Fidelio X2's I had. I know, you all want to burn me at the stake now... LOL z-reviews taught me something recently, and it is that no headphone is ever going to be the best, and hte 8323's do fail in the highs, the sibilance sometimes wears me out, but I just skip to the next song, and it has this really low bass rumble that even the ATH-M50x doesn't have. quality of bass on m50x is cleaner, but it has no life imo, 8323's is just heaven to me, by itself no, but the Fiio K1 is like a match made in heaven for it, I have no idea why


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I think I'd like it to be neutral since I'd be mainly be doing video editing and then music and gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, what's the official price range that you're working with? Any sites that you buy or can buy from?
Click to expand...

No real price range to work from and I'd most likely be buying locally from EggHead Philippines.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the main comment revolved around how one of the first designs was a clone of a Chinese clone or something like that, but at the same time in a number of areas the garage1217 gets pretty good talk. For me, they're inexpensive enough to contemplate especially since I can just use the dac out from my o2+odac Rev.B and plug the amp into that. Design looks nice (especially the aluminum) and if I really want to its something like $50 USD more to have it pre-built and ready to roll. Only problem for me is which of the tube ones to go with (I already know I want to give their solid state a shot too).
> *I definitely have to agree, that volume knob is so enticing. Such a pity there are blue leds involved - I'm light sensitive and most blue LEDs really aggravate it.*
> The combo is a nice black box too. Still surprised at how potent this tiny little box from jds is.
> I would definitely agree about the warm and smooth bit. They're comfy, sound great, but I guess I personally preferred the AKG K712's, even though the headband isn't as nice as the hd 600's were.


The LED is actually white, not blue. You can use the dimmer mode which will change it to a dimmed white led dot after a couple of seconds.


----------



## pez

Some more updates on the TH-X00:

I love this cable. I see why people don't like it, but it seriously feels awesome. I think I could see it possibly tipping a Magni over in a stack situation, but I could be over-exaggerating a bit







.

The bass is seriously addictive on these. It's not over-powered, but it's always there. In tracks that are meant to sound bassy and just slam, it's just beautiful. It almost gives you a want for a bit more bass, but then you hear the next note and you're like 'nahhhhh, this is just right'. I happened to hear a couple hardcore tracks and enjoyed myself quite a bit. I'm actually going to put on some now just to see how it fairs. I'm a big fan of open cans, but man, these might turn into my daily driver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> No real price range to work from and I'd most likely be buying locally from EggHead Philippines.


So this was all I could find:
https://www.facebook.com/eggheadph/photos

I'm guessing that's their 'site'? If so, it looks like get their hands on pretty much anything you could imagine. It's a bit harder to recommend as there's no real product listing on their sites outside of photos, but if you're going locally, it looks like you can try stuff out before you buy. I'd say for what you're looking for, the HD600 might be a step in the right direction. That or the HD650. The AKG K/Q701 are a bit cheaper and definitely more on the neutral side than either of those two, but I find them less fun as a daily driver. Some people feel the opposite way, but it's all in what you're looking for. I may be missing a recommendation here, but someone can feel free to step in







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fiio K1 + Audioquest Jitterbug + Monoprice 8323 = For Life. (this isn't a perfect setup, for the price to bang for your buck overall sound quality though, I honestly think it is hard to beat, past headphones include HD 598, Fidelio X2, Pioneer SE-A1000, HD 681 Evo, ATH-AD700 pink version) I still have some of these, but I honestly prefer this budget Holy Trinity to any of these cans, I can throw them around and not worry about babying them, and they are loads of fun to listen to
> 
> $40 + $48 + $15 = $103
> 
> Beats the M50x any-day in my book, that sound-stage and imaging is unbelievable combined with the bass... take away the Jitterbug and I digress... this is the budget Holy Trinity. Fight me.
> 
> I thought Jitterbug was a gimmick at first... nope... purity... is heaven. (might be because I am on a laptop so my USB noise is increased).
> 
> Edit: Amazon reviews of Jitterbug seem to be quite good as well, so it isn't just me. I will say, it seems to reduce the soundstage of my 8323's just ever ever so slightly, but it makes up for it just from the purity... even just listening to someone talk without the Jitterbug, there is a noticeable difference in just the crispness and purity. Neat.
> 
> You all think I am nutter by now anyway... so I will stop now. For $103 though in total, this setup beats even the Fidelio X2's I had. I know, you all want to burn me at the stake now... *LOL z-reviews taught me something recently, and it is that no headphone is ever going to be the best*, and hte 8323's do fail in the highs, the sibilance sometimes wears me out, but I just skip to the next song, and it has this really low bass rumble that even the ATH-M50x doesn't have. quality of bass on m50x is cleaner, but it has no life imo, 8323's is just heaven to me, by itself no, but the Fiio K1 is like a match made in heaven for it, I have no idea why


I think the last time we talked, the Pioneer was your headphone of choice and you said that wouldn't change any time soon?









That's to be expected when you go through so many headphones. About the bolded statement though, you might be surprised. If you could somehow try that many flagships or near-flagships, maybe you'd find a single headphone that is the best for you. For me, from my experience, that headphone is the Stax SR-009, but the SR-007 is close enough really. I just need a better amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think the last time we talked, the Pioneer was your headphone of choice and you said that wouldn't change any time soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's to be expected when you go through so many headphones. About the bolded statement though, you might be surprised. If you could somehow try that many flagships or near-flagships, maybe you'd find a single headphone that is the best for you. For me, from my experience, that headphone is the Stax SR-009, but the SR-007 is close enough really. I just need a better amp.


I'm still so jelly. One day I'm going to say screw it and throw my money at that SR-007 setup. I ended up liking the SR-007 more than the 009, however. Could be the particular version (I'm not sure if they were MKI or MKII), but either way. Stax are life.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm still so jelly. One day I'm going to say screw it and throw my money at that SR-007 setup. I ended up liking the SR-007 more than the 009, however. Could be the particular version (I'm not sure if they were MKI or MKII), but either way. Stax are life.


If memory serves, the current SR-007 (since roughly March 2015) and SR-007MK1 sound rather similar. Neither have the forward sound signature that the MK2 was once known for. I can definitely see how an HD 650 or HD 600 fan would find either of these SR-007s their favorite headphone. One of the most impressive things about the SR-007 is that from my experience it never becomes harsh, abrasive, fatiguing, offensive, etc, despite being able to bring out a ridiculous amount of detail.


----------



## pez

Yep, that's essentially how I'd describe it. I'd love to hear it again after hearing the bass of the Fostex...because I remember that being especially amazing.


----------



## caenlen

@boredgunner yeah I caught that fever. we all have here I think, I am calmed down now though. See sig, it is final and not changing. When I want hip hop/trance its Holy Trinity of Fun it is 8323, when I want metal/country/gaming it is Pioneer.

Someday I will get the electrostatic, in like 8 years maybe lol









Just canceled my Massdrops... I'm happy with what I have, and honestly I am just fatigued from boxing up and returning things and losing 15% restocking fees, LOL

edit: seriously some major +rep to Audioquest for the Jitterbug device, this really has enhanced my clarity and just overall purity/quality of any headphone I use it with, very interesting no one on here has recommended it. I dismissed it as a gimmick at first myself, but I don't know I can notice a difference night and day when not using it... like I said though I am on a portable dac/amp USB so my noise interference or w.e it is, is probably a lot more than most of you.

edit 2: sorry for typos and grammar today, not fixing it, I haven't been to sleep in like 30 hours, and I need tos tay up 5 more so I can get back on a 1st shift schedule


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Some more updates on the TH-X00:
> 
> I love this cable. I see why people don't like it, but it seriously feels awesome. I think I could see it possibly tipping a Magni over in a stack situation, but I could be over-exaggerating a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The bass is seriously addictive on these. It's not over-powered, but it's always there. In tracks that are meant to sound bassy and just slam, it's just beautiful. It almost gives you a want for a bit more bass, but then you hear the next note and you're like 'nahhhhh, this is just right'. I happened to hear a couple hardcore tracks and enjoyed myself quite a bit. I'm actually going to put on some now just to see how it fairs. I'm a big fan of open cans, but man, these might turn into my daily driver.


That cable can be used as a morningstar by knights. Seriously, it's the heaviest quarter inch jack that I have ever seen. Add on that Monocrap adapter that came with it, you have a chain with a small dagger attached to the end.







The bass on the TH-X00 is amazing, though I expected nothing less from headphones derived from the TH-600. It has become my daily headphones because it's so fun to listen to.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> edit: seriously some major +rep to Audioquest for the Jitterbug device, this really has enhanced my clarity and just overall purity/quality of any headphone I use it with, very interesting no one on here has recommended it. I dismissed it as a gimmick at first myself, but I don't know I can notice a difference night and day when not using it... like I said though I am on a portable dac/amp USB so my noise interference or w.e it is, is probably a lot more than most of you.


I've noticed similar improvements with the Gustard U12. Which reminds me, there's another USB interface I need to get to compare with the U12. I don't even remember the name right now but it costs less than the U12 and is said to outperform $300 models.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That cable can be used as a morningstar by knights. Seriously, it's the heaviest quarter inch jack that I have ever seen. Add on that Monocrap adapter that came with it, you have a chain with a small dagger attached to the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bass on the TH-X00 is amazing, though I expected nothing less from headphones derived from the TH-600. It has become my daily headphones because it's so fun to listen to.


Yep. I'm listening to Metal/Hardcore with it now and I'm *VERY* happy with what I hear. It's not perfect, but just like the HD650, it's so agreeable and just purely fun that it almost doesn't matter. What it lacks in detail and resolve, it makes up for with pure fun and emotion.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep. I'm listening to Metal/Hardcore with it now and I'm *VERY* happy with what I hear. It's not perfect, but just like the HD650, it's so agreeable and just purely fun that it almost doesn't matter. What it lacks in detail and resolve, it makes up for with pure fun and emotion.


fun and emotion = the best imo as well. I tried the Audioquest Dragonfly DAC's, and they were super analytical and neutral, I was like ewww... sticking with my Fiio K1 for awhile until I figure some **** out, or I can get refund on Fiio K1 (40 bucks) and get the TEAC for $199, so $160... seriously considering it, since I do want bookshelf speakers someday (like 2 years from now) lol but still I don't plan to buy a nice amp dac but once...

oh gods I'm turning into all of you







::hides in closet and rocks back and forth::


----------



## pez

Going to dedicate a couple hours tomorrow to sit down with a few of my favorite rock/indie and metal/hardcore albums and test them out between the HD650, AKG Q701, and TH-X00. So far, the only thing I *think* I can pinpoint with this genre is that the TH-X00 don't do instrument separation as well, but I'm not sure. It might have to do more with the speed than separation. They surely don't feel 'mushy'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> fun and emotion = the best imo as well. I tried the Audioquest Dragonfly DAC's, and they were super analytical and neutral, I was like ewww... sticking with my Fiio K1 for awhile until I figure some **** out, or I can get refund on Fiio K1 (40 bucks) and get the TEAC for $199, so $160... seriously considering it, since I do want bookshelf speakers someday (like 2 years from now) lol but still I don't plan to buy a nice amp dac but once...
> 
> oh gods I'm turning into all of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth::


A lot of people *can* buy one setup and truly be happy forever....they just have to ignore this thread







. I keep mulling the idea of picking up a LCD-2 (Aluminum one is on sale for $700 again), but I'm not sure the Asgard 2 is up for the task...well...at least I don't know if it would push it to its' full potential.

However, I'm not sure I know of anyone who has tried the TEAC...I only have the experience of my work buddy who really likes the amp he has. Something like a O2/ODAC combo can take you a long way and outlast many pairs of headphones (upgrade-itch-wise).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Going to dedicate a couple hours tomorrow to sit down with a few of my favorite rock/indie and metal/hardcore albums and test them out between the HD650, AKG Q701, and TH-X00. So far, the only thing I *think* I can pinpoint with this genre is that the TH-X00 don't do instrument separation as well, but I'm not sure. It might have to do more with the speed than separation. They surely don't feel 'mushy'.
> A lot of people *can* buy one setup and truly be happy forever....they just have to ignore this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I keep mulling the idea of picking up a LCD-2 (Aluminum one is on sale for $700 again), but I'm not sure the Asgard 2 is up for the task...well...at least I don't know if it would push it to its' full potential.
> 
> However, I'm not sure I know of anyone who has tried the TEAC...I only have the experience of my work buddy who really likes the amp he has. Something like a O2/ODAC combo can take you a long way and outlast many pairs of headphones (upgrade-itch-wise).


LCD-2's and really the entire line IMO has been kinda meh for me since Fazor. IMO, it's no longer worthwhile to get a LCD-whichever when you have other offerings like HE-560, Blackwood, or even the Omni IMO. For me nowadays, I wear my LCD-2 when I want to be immersed in the music and my TH-X00 when I just want to simply enjoy music while I am doing other stuff. It's a fun listen while I am writing. This is also a big reason why I am "downgrading" from my Burson/Peachtree setup to a Grace m9xx. If my LCD-2's ever join the great beyond, I might pickup either the HD650 or if I am feeling more exotic, a ZMF Blackwood.


----------



## pez

This is my first time really hearing about ZMF....ever. What's the story behind them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is my first time really hearing about ZMF....ever. What's the story behind them?


Long story short, re-invented T50RP with a sweet and smooth midrange with surprisingly deep bass extension.

\


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've noticed similar improvements with the Gustard U12. Which reminds me, there's another USB interface I need to get to compare with the U12. I don't even remember the name right now but it costs less than the U12 and is said to outperform $300 models.


Are you referring to the Schiit Wyrd? I'm seriously thinking of getting one for my Oppo HA-1, the Oppo tech guy came and basically said that the Wyrd would improvemy listening pleasure as he'd said my setup looks to be a little 'noisy'.

Found a Jitterbug for a reasonable price, but leaning more towards the SChiit Wyrd as it seems to be a more solid device. I don't like the idea of plugging in the Jitterbug into my computer USB port, then plugging in a USB cable to it for my Oppo......places too much pressure/weight on the USB port on my rig.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fiio K1 + Audioquest Jitterbug + Monoprice 8323 = For Life. (this isn't a perfect setup, for the price to bang for your buck overall sound quality though, I honestly think it is hard to beat, past headphones include HD 598, Fidelio X2, Pioneer SE-A1000, HD 681 Evo, ATH-AD700 pink version) I still have some of these, but I honestly prefer this budget Holy Trinity to any of these cans, I can throw them around and not worry about babying them, and they are loads of fun to listen to
> 
> $40 + $48 + $15 = $103
> 
> Fight me.


I like your style ,Even though I heard they are THE most uncomfortable things ever. .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think the last time we talked, the Pioneer was your headphone of choice and you said that wouldn't change any time soon?


Upph. But jitterbug isssss nice for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Long story short, re-invented T50RP with a sweet and smooth midrange with surprisingly deep bass extension.


Ohhhh my myyy


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Are you referring to the Schiit Wyrd? I'm seriously thinking of getting one for my Oppo HA-1, the Oppo tech guy came and basically said that the Wyrd would improvemy listening pleasure as he'd said my setup looks to be a little 'noisy'.
> 
> Found a Jitterbug for a reasonable price, but leaning more towards the SChiit Wyrd as it seems to be a more solid device. I don't like the idea of plugging in the Jitterbug into my computer USB port, then plugging in a USB cable to it for my Oppo......places too much pressure/weight on the USB port on my rig.


Nope it was the Breeze DU-U8 v3. Seems to be hard to acquire now sadly.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> I like your style ,Even though I heard they are THE most uncomfortable things ever. .
> Upph. But jitterbug isssss nice for sure.
> Ohhhh my myyy


the 8323's are only uncomfortable with the stock earpads they hurt your ears like hell.

i bought the 5 dollar silver replacement leatherette replacement earpads, and you can wear them for 3 hours no issues after that and they are silky smooth, its really weird actually, its not like a leather feel, its just very silky leather its hard to explain...

side note... i have decided to buy a pair of phillips shp-9500 again even though I hated them the first time, I am going to do this mod on them (link below) which apparently makes them have HE-560 like bass... 




dunno i just feel like tinkering, support my madness bros!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Long story short, re-invented T50RP with a sweet and smooth midrange with surprisingly deep bass extension.
> 
> \


Yeah, saw some pics...but didn't realize it was a re-invented Fostex. I didn't really have any desire to try them again until the TH-X00. Sounds like it's time to find another meet to go to. *sigh*


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, saw some pics...but didn't realize it was a re-invented Fostex. I didn't really have any desire to try them again until the TH-X00. Sounds like it's time to find another meet to go to. *sigh*


Audio world is amazing now. So many choices in everything.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Long story short, re-invented T50RP with a sweet and smooth midrange with surprisingly deep bass extension.


Hmm, seems like the Blackwood will be another contender for my "portable" setup. Thanks for sharing, those are some good looking headphones.


----------



## KG101

Yeah 9500's are decent, and as large as those modded cups are I honestly really think they won't take from the sound at all but if anything turn them into lowend monsters, while maintaining the rest.

Make sure your do the foam like dude did, or even silicone BUT *Only do one side at a time in the course of 24 hours okay, and preferably drill a small 1/8" hole in the cups , or two.. And seal it/them with silcone afterwards if you desire..
Dry them with the cup facing up and away from your drivers - silicone fumes can damage.. 48 hours would be even better , play them at really low volume a few hours at a time day 2 - but only if you tried it with the foam seal and like em , cuz silicone or shoegoop is Le Permanent.

Goodtip on monoprice pads I just bought some xbr950ap-h refurbs off amazon to play around with , have dynamatted the cups and added drawer liner + dynamatted the rear of magnet sealed the driver polevent leaving only two small slits in it , and opened two parallel holes on either side of it for linear displacement .. . I dont wanna seal the port that is the point of xbr headphones really wanna turn them into something else , something 'less' they kinda rock now lol

They sound MUCH better way less boom , the soundstage is pretty official now ,bass hits lower without distortion , fairly tighter and also they cleanly eat more amp now

buurrrrp

Also might just temp stuff the pads a little that is easily undoable


----------



## KG101

*Okay back to back post apologies , but circumstances require..

Lovely.*










*Totally*










If I'm the only one desiring, Actually looking forward to saving 2-3 months to aquire these safely , well hey . . I'm there.












http://imgur.com/3Z5fqq2


----------



## WhiteWulfe

An AKG reference headphone that's... Closed backed? That's an interesting twist. Here's hoping it has a lot of what I like about the K712's and brings it to that next level.... And doesn't get the rather mixed reviews like the K812's did.

They're definitely gorgeous, to say the least.


----------



## boredgunner

Closed back? Not my preference but I want to try anyway.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Closed back? Not my preference but I want to try anyway.


Funny how both of us had the same reaction within seconds of each other


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Well my amp is back up and running. New resistors, new transformers, much nicer looking chassis.

All ready for my move.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> An AKG reference headphone that's... Closed backed? That's an interesting twist. Here's hoping it has a lot of what I like about the K712's and brings it to that next level.... And doesn't get the rather mixed reviews like the K812's did.
> 
> They're definitely gorgeous, to say the least.


Yeah , Thing is 'Master Reference" said more than enough to me .. It is an AKG headphone so of course , and that was before even seeing the driver on them or really soaking up the specs, or build quality.










Outstanding.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> Yeah , Thing is 'Master Reference" said more than enough to me .. It is an AKG headphone so of course , and that was before even seeing the driver on them or really soaking up the specs, or build quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outstanding.


I'm curious about them, but the weirdest thing to me is they seem to have re-used various stock photographs from the K812's, and they've changed the colour of the plastic on the transducer from blue to red. What I'm most curious about though, is how they sound, and if they're worthy of the price they'll command (either same price, or knowing Harmon, more) compared to the K812's. They've maketed the K812's as "Professional Reference" in the past and have now changed it to "Superior Reference". Or in short, I don't believe what marketing says in the blurb (as well as specs), I'd rather listen to my ears first and go from there.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well my amp is back up and running. New resistors, new transformers, much nicer looking chassis.
> 
> All ready for my move.


Do show.

Moving nearby?


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious about them, but the weirdest thing to me is they seem to have re-used various stock photographs from the K812's, and they've changed the colour of the plastic on the transducer from blue to red. What I'm most curious about though, is how they sound, and if they're worthy of the price they'll command (either same price, or knowing Harmon, more) compared to the K812's. They've maketed the K812's as "Professional Reference" in the past and have now changed it to "Superior Reference". Or in short, I don't believe what marketing says in the blurb (as well as specs), I'd rather listen to my ears first and go from there.


Yeah of course now in retrospect realize they pretty much just took whoever's money believed it then at K812 point, Just short on the budget to build these and/or the magnet purchase lol ... That is so professional, almost a reference point of professionalism, in retrospect.

Okay your right point taken I'm not saving for these but I still have GOTTA audition them


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Do show.
> 
> Moving nearby?


Seattle. However I do kind of want to check out silicon valley and see what that is all about. Right now the goal is to go over with a part time job at home depot so I do not go flat broke, and then start networking to find myself a decent IT job. I could easily see myself being pulled towards portland or even further south to san jose.

As for a pic, here ya go. Its a quick and dirty pic. I aint got time to stage **** like the rest of you guys









Right now I am using some EL34s, I need to get another set of 350bs for it to really sound its best.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## WhiteWulfe

I.... Don't know what words to use how those lysst "tubes" change the look of the amp.... So instead I'll ask: what were your initial impressions?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Seattle. However I do kind of want to check out silicon valley and see what that is all about. Right now the goal is to go over with a part time job at home depot so I do not go flat broke, and then start networking to find myself a decent IT job. I could easily see myself being pulled towards portland or even further south to san jose.


Good luck. Come down for the Bay Area meets if you have the time and resources to do so.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I.... Don't know what words to use how those lysst "tubes" change the look of the amp.... So instead I'll ask: what were your initial impressions?


Probably won't get to them until later tonight, but I will definitely post my impressions!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well my amp is back up and running. New resistors, new transformers, much nicer looking chassis.
> 
> All ready for my move.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Seattle. However I do kind of want to check out silicon valley and see what that is all about. Right now the goal is to go over with a part time job at home depot so I do not go flat broke, and then start networking to find myself a decent IT job. I could easily see myself being pulled towards portland or even further south to san jose.
> 
> As for a pic, here ya go. Its a quick and dirty pic. I aint got time to stage **** like the rest of you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I am using some EL34s, I need to get another set of 350bs for it to really sound its best.


Now come visit me in NC before you leave to let me test (and possibly steal) that bad boy out







.


----------



## silvrr

Ether Cs arrived and I have had a couple days to listen to them. Definitely the most open sounding closed headphone I have heard. Nice low end rumble and smooth highs. I'll likely write a detailed review later.

I bought them used and didn't get the tuning pads and they are the 1.0 tuning so I'm going to get the 1.1 and tuning pads to see how they change things.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ether Cs arrived and I have had a couple days to listen to them. Definitely the most open sounding closed headphone I have heard. Nice low end rumble and smooth highs. I'll likely write a detailed review later.
> 
> I bought them used and didn't get the tuning pads and they are the 1.0 tuning so I'm going to get the 1.1 and tuning pads to see how they change things.


To say the least I'm rather curious on impressions, and therefore can't wait to read it ^_^


----------



## boredgunner

lol, went back to the K7xx for the first time since getting used to the SR-007A. Everything is muffled! Even games. Such a gigantic difference in transparency/clarity.


----------



## Blze001

My 6H30PI came in on Friday. Still burning in, but so far it seems to be an improvement over the 12AU7 in most regards, although it's marginally smaller soundstage wise.

The biggest thing is the 12AU7 had some odd distortion in some of the treble frequencies, this one doesn't seem to have that problem. Couple that with the better bass (both quality and quantity) and I'm willing to take the slight decrease in soundstage.

It's close enough to perfect, right? I shouldn't be looking at this Brimar 12BH7, or this Mullard 12AX7, or that adapter and Sylvania VT-231... right?


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Good luck. Come down for the Bay Area meets if you have the time and resources to do so.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Probably won't get to them until later tonight, but I will definitely post my impressions!


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*


Sign me up for that marble amp.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Initial Impressions of LSST Tubes

So these are pretty neutral and basically sucks out the warmth that one expects from a tube amp. I am still not sure if I ultimately like it compared to my Blackburns or Bugle Boys or hell, even the Orange Globes. Bass does not seem particularly deeper, though it seems tighter. Currently have only been listening to them with my TH-X00 and the Low Gain setting definitely works better than the High Gain IMO. That said, songs with a lot of simultaneous sounds seem to pair up really with with the LSST tubes, such as Boogie Wonderland or Beethoven's 5th. I will be trying Flight of the Bumblebees and Jupiter next probably. What I can say is that this only makes me respect a lot more what a versatile amp the Lyr 2 is, though tube purists would probably condemn it to hell.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Sign me up for that marble amp.


Uh, Sure okay. I will graciously accept the 7.5% proxy fee I charge for aquiring it for ya do you need my paypal??


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Initial Impressions of LSST Tubes
> 
> So these are pretty neutral and basically sucks out the warmth that one expects from a tube amp. I am still not sure if I ultimately like it compared to my Blackburns or Bugle Boys or hell, even the Orange Globes. Bass does not seem particularly deeper, though it seems tighter. Currently have only been listening to them with my TH-X00 and the Low Gain setting definitely works better than the High Gain IMO. That said, songs with a lot of simultaneous sounds seem to pair up really with with the LSST tubes, such as Boogie Wonderland or Beethoven's 5th. I will be trying Flight of the Bumblebees and Jupiter next probably. What I can say is that this only makes me respect a lot more what a versatile amp the Lyr 2 is, though tube purists would probably condemn it to hell.


Obvious question that comes to mind: How would you compare the sound of the LISST tubes to that of say the Asgard 2, or any particular decently built solid state amp?


----------



## caenlen

@boregunner lol... sale them to me at a discount plehz









@the orpheus senn's I could so get laid with those...

side note: WHERE DO I FIND 32 BIT 384kHZ flac??? I have looked everywhere.... gah my new dac/amp I got in the mail today says it supports up to 32 bit and 384 kHZ, so I was like ok i'll download the 24 bit 192 version of same song plus its 32 bit 384kHZ counterpart, see if I can even tell a difference with my 4-5 cans I own...

am I missing something folks? I literally see it nowhere... (for my new dac/amp see sig)


----------



## iARDAs

Just understood one thing.

I enjoy gaming MUCH more with headphones. With speakers I get bored way quicker.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Just understood one thing.
> 
> I enjoy gaming MUCH more with headphones. With speakers I get bored way quicker.


What headphones you enjoying the most for gaming so far? HD 598? and yes, I know exactly what you mean good sir


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What headphones you enjoying the most for gaming so far? HD 598? and yes, I know exactly what you mean good sir


Yeah those ones... With the SoundBlaster Z honestly gaming comes to life.

I will however still buy a quality dac/amp and use optical from my soundcard to those devices and still have the positional effects for 3Dgaming but on a better DAC.

What a time to be alive.

Yesterday I was playing DOOM with my sound setup with 4K monitor man that combo is amazing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah those ones... With the SoundBlaster Z honestly gaming comes to life.
> 
> I will however still buy a quality dac/amp and use optical from my soundcard to those devices and still have the positional effects for 3Dgaming but on a better DAC.
> 
> What a time to be alive.
> 
> Yesterday I was playing DOOM with my sound setup with 4K monitor man that combo is amazing.


Yep, that is what I used for a really long time, HD 598 and my soundblaster recon3d professional fatality sound card. I never used the surround on it, but if you like that by all means ^^


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Are you referring to the Schiit Wyrd? I'm seriously thinking of getting one for my Oppo HA-1, the Oppo tech guy came and basically said that the Wyrd would improvemy listening pleasure as he'd said my setup looks to be a little 'noisy'.
> 
> Found a Jitterbug for a reasonable price, but leaning more towards the SChiit Wyrd as it seems to be a more solid device. I don't like the idea of plugging in the Jitterbug into my computer USB port, then plugging in a USB cable to it for my Oppo......places too much pressure/weight on the USB port on my rig.


I dunno about the Wyrd but I prefer my current system without the USB Regen.

It's mostly that my speakers sound much more natural when I'm plugged straight into Yggdrasil rather than having the Regen in between.

It's important to acknowledge that differences produced are not necessarily positive ones.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep, that is what I used for a really long time, HD 598 and my soundblaster recon3d professional fatality sound card. I never used the surround on it, but if you like that by all means ^^


I found the Razer Surround can help with some FPS games and let you really pinpoint where a sound originates from but I tend to turn it off or bypass it for music as it does weird things to music. Occassionally it'll get congested and sound crushed together but its only happened once or twice and depends on the game.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> To say the least I'm rather curious on impressions, and therefore can't wait to read it ^_^


If there is anything specific you are interested in let me know and Ill be sure to include it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> side note: WHERE DO I FIND 32 BIT 384kHZ flac???


Highest I know of that is readily available is 24/352.8 kHz

http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html?

Bigger question is why do you want it? If you just want to test that the DAC will process it you can up convert an existing song to the bit rate you want.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If there is anything specific you are interested in let me know and Ill be sure to include it.
> Highest I know of that is readily available is 24/352.8 kHz
> 
> http://www.2l.no/hires/index.html?
> 
> Bigger question is why do you want it? If you just want to test that the DAC will process it you can up convert an existing song to the bit rate you want.


ty, you are a gentleman and a scholar! I will try upconverting to the 32 bit 384kHZ though I have no idea how, I'll play around in foobar try and figure some stuff out.

hmm Foobar won't play any of those songs on the link you gave me, after i download and launch it says "parameters incorrect" gg ; ;

edit: nevermind, it works fine in Groove music so I'll just use that since Groove plays FLAC now as well


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If there is anything specific you are interested in let me know and Ill be sure to include it.


Biggest questions that come to mind:

- How is the bass? Does it overpower everything else, or is it nice and present while maintaining a good balance with everything else?
- Is there plenty of room for one's ears inside the cups?
- How does DnB sound with them?
- Have you done any gaming with them? How are the positional cues with these headphones?
- You mentioned it has a surprisingly wide soundstage... Are we talking wide like HD600's or similar?
- Do the headphones have a balanced response across the frequencies, or are certain ones amplified over others, and if they are do you find this to be a positive or negative boost?

I'm curious about a number of those things since I like the look and promise the Ethers have, and hubby wants a really nice pair of closed back headphones, while I want ones that are a few leaps above my current ath-m50x's ^_^


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Biggest questions that come to mind:


I can answer a number of these right off the bat, see below.
Quote:


> - How is the bass? Does it overpower everything else, or is it nice and present while maintaining a good balance with everything else?


The bass has a good rumble when the music calls for it but does not overpower the mids/highs. I would say that the general listener would say they could be bass light. These are tailored to a 'reference' or 'audiophile' response which often is seen as bass light. That being said they dig very low.
Quote:


> - Is there plenty of room for one's ears inside the cups?


I think I have big ears and while my ears do touch the pads at times it hasn't bothered me. The openings are pretty big. From pictures I thought the opening would be smaller than that of the alpha dog/ZMF pads that I currently have but its actually a bit bigger. The opening is slightly shallower than a alpha pad though.
Quote:


> - How does DnB sound with them?


Sorry, not a genre I listen to.
Quote:


> - Have you done any gaming with them? How are the positional cues with these headphones?


Sorry, not a gamer. Check here for a gaming review.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-3-18-2016-mrspeakers-ether-c-1-1-added
Quote:


> - You mentioned it has a surprisingly wide soundstage... Are we talking wide like HD600's or similar?


I had to go check my post. I mentioned that they sound very open for being a closed headphone. I haven't really had enough time with some of my reference tracks to comment on sound stage yet. I keep meaning to listen to them and then end up just relaxing an listening to music.

Quote:


> - Do the headphones have a balanced response across the frequencies, or are certain ones amplified over others, and if they are do you find this to be a positive or negative boost?


First impressions I thought they were a bit hot on the treble, however after some time with them I am finding them to be very balanced. My ZMFs have a strong roll off which I think is what led to the first impression that I got. I also haven't tried any of the tuning pads yet, they don't look like they make big changes to the response but it appears you can tailor the response a bit. More to come on this.
Quote:


> I'm curious about a number of those things since I like the look and promise the Ethers have, and hubby wants a really nice pair of closed back headphones, while I want ones that are a few leaps above my current ath-m50x's ^_^


I would get to a local head-fi meet or hi-fi shop and try out some of the available options. If you don't want a closed headphone it opens up a lot of options that can perform at this level and are a lot cheaper. I really like the isolation of a closed headphone so it was a must for me. Also it allows you to listen to a headphone on your own gear. I have a warm setup with the Zdac and Lyr 2. On a brighter setup I may not like the Ether C. I have learned more in the couple of meets that I have gone to than all of the online research and review reading I have done.


----------



## KG101

The highest I have heard ever - which unlike any other 'lossless' flac files - foobar won't even play in push or event mode with a Fiio E17 - is 24/196. Only in straight spdif usb mode

If just listening this 24/196 sirs sounds amazing BUT being that each song was that large filesize wise I dont even know about flac is there something extra magical superb about it?

*MJ--*baby be mine - 24/196 Flac

*MJ--* baby be Mine - Lame 3.99 Encoded 320kbs cbr

I could've ripped this CD 1:1 with exact audio, mounted the image and ripped raw 24 bit 48k wavs & likely would not have _heard_ a single difference besides overall dynamics maybe the transition to a properly encoded compressed audio being not soooo bad, in comparison decent for everday on the go listening anyways but yeah some people cannot do decent anymore me either when at home in utmost relaxation or in my car really I started in car audio my systems put most ppls home system in their place even jsut imaging wise

Keynote NOTHING sounds as good as original cd's very true, and I try to not ever run mp3 on my own portables unless I encoded them myself, as above.

So for the guys in this thread worried about keeping up with 'the big boys' all audiophiled out I would honestly have to say dont...
I posted that song for @caenlen but the comparison is for anyone else who is wondering ...

Do you think I care how exact my audio is while sweating in the gym with my mp3 player or backup phone playing em?
Why no, I'm busy being critical of other things. .


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Obvious question that comes to mind: How would you compare the sound of the LISST tubes to that of say the Asgard 2, or any particular decently built solid state amp?


It sounds less warm than my m9xx and more warm than my Soloist. The bass clarity and tightness on my Soloist is better and in general the sound on the Soloist seems less muddy. I do hear the odd noise every now and then on some songs, but not all which is confusing me. I will have to keep my ears open more for that. I've let them burn in for about 12 hours so far.


----------



## caenlen

@kg101 thanks







yeah I am not going to worry about it, 24 bit 192 or w.e seems to be what everyone else does so I will just do that


----------



## Dagamus NM

So I got the Cambridge audio dacmagic 100 in today. The combo DAC/Amp is backordered and won't be here for another two weeks.

Looking at my inputs I see USB, S/PDIF (x2), and Toslink.

I like being able to run in multiple sources, but as my PC has all three options out I am wondering what the advantages of one over the other are. I recall somebody in a thread here somewhere going on about why the optical is not the best option. Compared to what I am not sure.

I am not sure I would be able to tell the difference from one to the other but would like to hear what you guys think about this topic.

Also, would it be better to run a long cable and place the DAC close to my mixing board (the instructions say it is sensitive to magnetic interference (turntables)) or if it would be better to run long RCAs from the DAC to my mixer, then an out to my creek headphone amp for headphone listening?

This would allow me to run anything from any of the inputs into my mixer and then either to my main amplifier, headphone amplifier, or both.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So I got the Cambridge audio dacmagic 100 in today. The combo DAC/Amp is backordered and won't be here for another two weeks.
> 
> Looking at my inputs I see USB, S/PDIF (x2), and Toslink.
> 
> I like being able to run in multiple sources, but as my PC has all three options out I am wondering what the advantages of one over the other are. I recall somebody in a thread here somewhere going on about why the optical is not the best option. Compared to what I am not sure.
> 
> I am not sure I would be able to tell the difference from one to the other but would like to hear what you guys think about this topic.
> 
> Also, would it be better to run a long cable and place the DAC close to my mixing board (the instructions say it is sensitive to magnetic interference (turntables)) or if it would be better to run long RCAs from the DAC to my mixer, then an out to my creek headphone amp for headphone listening?
> 
> This would allow me to run anything from any of the inputs into my mixer and then either to my main amplifier, headphone amplifier, or both.


I always steer towards TOSLINK. Mainly because I've had many issues in the past with USB and noise, because TOSLINK is optical it 100% electrically isolates the source from the DAC.

S/PDIF also near identical to AES3 which is a professional audio standard.

If you want features like DSD and higher sample rate/bit depth then you have to use USB but in your case with the DacMagic, I'd stick with S/PDIF.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I always steer towards S/PDIF. Mainly because I've had many issues in the past with USB and noise, because S/PDIF is optical it 100% electrically isolates the source from the DAC.
> 
> It's also near identical to AES3 which is a professional audio standard.
> 
> If you want features like DSD then you have to use USB but in your case with the DacMagic, I'd stick with S/PDIF.


you might be able to help me too, my new M6 DAC/AMP has a toslink in the back of it, so lets say I want to to toslink from my playstation 4 to the m6, then i just plugin like say logitech 2.1 rca cables in back of m6 and i will have sound? is that what toslink is for? also what is the yellow single coaxial for on the back of my m6?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you might be able to help me too, my new M6 DAC/AMP has a toslink in the back of it, so lets say I want to to toslink from my playstation 4 to the m6, then i just plugin like say logitech 2.1 rca cables in back of m6 and i will have sound? is that what toslink is for? also what is the yellow single coaxial for on the back of my m6?


Yup, that's exactly how it works. Your Logitech speakers will already be amplified though so just make sure sure you don't turn the volume up too much on the M6.

TOSLINK is an optical fiber cable used for transmitting digital audio. S/PDIF is basically a set of standards for how to transmit that audio, which includes TOSLINK but also includes coaxial cable which you also have.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> you might be able to help me too, my new M6 DAC/AMP has a toslink in the back of it, so lets say I want to to toslink from my playstation 4 to the m6, then i just plugin like say logitech 2.1 rca cables in back of m6 and i will have sound? is that what toslink is for? also what is the yellow single coaxial for on the back of my m6?


1. Yes

2. Toslink is a type of connection cable of transmitting a digital signal. Common ones for audio usage are USB (right input), optical/TOSLINK (middle input), and coaxial (left input). Your DAC takes in the signal from whichever input you are using, converts it to an analog output, and shoots it out the RCA outputs or, if you have one, a 1/4" or 1/8" jack.


----------



## caenlen

Thanks Twerk and OC'ing Noob.

Also,

NEVER NEVER NEVER LET ME USE A USB DAC EVER AGAIN, I HAD NO IDEA!!!!! OMG THIS SMSL 6 MINI DAC AND AMP.... ITS WHOLE DIFF LEVEL OF AUDIO.... omg rofl... just smashes my Schiit Fulla and Fiio K1... rofl omg I can't believe how good this is, I changed it to 32 bit 192kHZ on the mini dac itself... playing that KG101 Michael Jackson... pure heaven rofl omg the sound separation is real, these are new cans now...

NEVER LET A FRIEND BUY A USB DAC [email protected]!!!!! rofl omg... :3 this is heaven... omg... my butt won't stop wigglin, wow the imaging is just mindblowing, holy crap lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Yup, that's exactly how it works. Your Logitech speakers will already be amplified though so just make sure sure you don't turn the volume up too much on the M6.
> 
> TOSLINK is an optical fiber cable used for transmitting digital audio. S/PDIF is basically a set of standards for how to transmit that audio, which includes TOSLINK but also includes coaxial cable which you also have.


So S/PDIF just uses a single coaxial cable? Like half of an RCA cable or coax like for cable?

I may look at both and see if I can tell a difference.

With respect to length of cable, any issues with toslink or S/PDIF at 50'? 100'? Would it be better to transmit over distance through RCA on the out side of the DAC or run longer between the PC and the DAC input?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So S/PDIF just uses a single coaxial cable? Like half of an RCA cable or coax like for cable?
> 
> I may look at both and see if I can tell a difference.
> 
> With respect to length of cable, any issues with toslink or S/PDIF at 50'? 100'? Would it be better to transmit over distance through RCA on the out side of the DAC or run longer between the PC and the DAC input?


S/PDIF just needs a single coax or TOSLINK cable. Both are inputs. The RCA is the output.

I wouldn't recommend doing S/PDIF over any more than 10m. RCA can go further but as it's analogue it is susceptible to noise, so increasing distance can potentially increase noise. With good quality cable it is possible to do a 50 foot run happily with no consequences. If you are doing any cabling over a long distance though it is highly recommended that you use a balanced connection, effectively making the signal immune to noise.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> S/PDIF just needs a single coax or TOSLINK cable. Both are inputs. The RCA is the output.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing S/PDIF over any more than 10m. RCA can go further but as it's analogue it is susceptible to noise, so increasing distance can potentially increase noise. With good quality cable it is possible to do a 50 foot run happily with no consequences. If you are doing any cabling over a long distance though it is highly recommended that you use a balanced connection, effectively making the signal immune to noise.


Thank you. I imagine that TOSLINK would be cost prohibitive over length. I do like how small the diameter of the cable is though.

Just trying to figure out how to get the most mileage out of this thing. I cannot wait to get home and do some comparative testing.


----------



## caenlen

Just listened to Vivaldi, Cantata Rev 679.... my ears... my life... it is complete!!! Close your eyes my friends!!! Let us dance with roaming centaurs in forests and nymphs at play in the tree limbs!!! This my friends, is heaven ~

Games no longer have meaning in my life, I have joined the only master race ~ I just saw the dust flick off the string of that violin pluck!!!! did you hear the dust my friends!!! ::dances and spins::


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just listened to Vivaldi, Cantata Rev 679.... my ears... my life... it is complete!!! Close your eyes my friends!!! Let us dance with roaming centaurs in forests and nymphs at play in the tree limbs!!! This my friends, is heaven ~
> 
> Games no longer have meaning in my life, I have joined the only master race ~ I just saw the dust flick off the string of that violin pluck!!!! did you hear the dust my friends!!! ::dances and spins::


What is your setup?

My HD700s should be here soon. The hifimans from the drop at some point in time.

I am curios to see how Danzig's voice sounds after the DAC from my computer compared to the same tracks on vinyl. Songs from the Samhain November's coming fire album.

Unrelated, but I am super excited to see Glenn Danzig, Jerry Only, and Doyle reuniting to play two Misfits shows for the first time in 33 years. I was 4 years old last they played together. Concert in Denver this September so I am being all nostalgic listening to Misfits and Samhain.

Also going to see Die Antwoord in Seattle July 15th. I love music.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What is your setup?
> 
> My HD700s should be here soon. The hifimans from the drop at some point in time.
> 
> I am curios to see how Danzig's voice sounds after the DAC from my computer compared to the same tracks on vinyl. Songs from the Samhain November's coming fire album.
> 
> Unrelated, but I am super excited to see Glenn Danzig, Jerry Only, and Doyle reuniting to play two Misfits shows for the first time in 33 years. I was 4 years old last they played together. Concert in Denver this September so I am being all nostalgic listening to Misfits and Samhain.
> 
> Also going to see Die Antwoord in Seattle July 15th. I love music.


In my sig. In Bold.

Edit: I just picked up Fostex T50rp MkIII planar magnetic. They are on sale on bhphotovideo for $109, cancelled my HE-350 massdrop.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1600478/bhphotovideo-fostex-t50rp-mkiii-planar-magnetic-headphones-109


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just listened to Vivaldi, Cantata Rev 679.... my ears... my life... it is complete!!! Close your eyes my friends!!! Let us dance with roaming centaurs in forests and nymphs at play in the tree limbs!!! This my friends, is heaven ~
> 
> Games no longer have meaning in my life, I have joined the only master race ~ I just saw the dust flick off the string of that violin pluck!!!! did you hear the dust my friends!!! ::dances and spins::


Are you using downloaded lossless files for your sound demos or youtube vids with links you can add here







? Keen to give your demo tracks a go on my setup







. I've got a few go-to OST/neo-classical tracks I listen to frequently on the HD650s I can send if you want to give them a shot!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Are you using downloaded lossless files for your sound demos or youtube vids with links you can add here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Keen to give your demo tracks a go on my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've got a few go-to OST/neo-classical tracks I listen to frequently on the HD650s I can send if you want to give them a shot!


pm'd


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So S/PDIF just uses a single coaxial cable? Like half of an RCA cable or coax like for cable?
> 
> I may look at both and see if I can tell a difference.
> 
> With respect to length of cable, any issues with toslink or S/PDIF at 50'? 100'? Would it be better to transmit over distance through RCA on the out side of the DAC or run longer between the PC and the DAC input?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> S/PDIF just needs a single coax or TOSLINK cable. Both are inputs. The RCA is the output.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend doing S/PDIF over any more than 10m. RCA can go further but as it's analogue it is susceptible to noise, so increasing distance can potentially increase noise. With good quality cable it is possible to do a 50 foot run happily with no consequences. If you are doing any cabling over a long distance though it is highly recommended that you use a balanced connection, effectively making the signal immune to noise.


Twerk is spot on as always







. Thanks for keeping everyone in line while I was a bit absent







.

Dagamus, I am curious what you think of the DACMagic once you're all set up. It's a truly fantastic little DAC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> In my sig. In Bold.
> 
> Edit: I just picked up Fostex T50rp MkIII planar magnetic. They are on sale on bhphotovideo for $109, cancelled my HE-350 massdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600478/bhphotovideo-fostex-t50rp-mkiii-planar-magnetic-headphones-109


I'm so sorry for your loss







. Unless the MkIII are drastically different, then 'meh'.


----------



## caenlen

@pez I honestly think a lot of people are going to be disappointed with the HE-350. Every youtube review I have seen so far on it has said the treble is a little too much on it, etc. I trust z-reviews a lot, and he wasn't all that enthusiastic about them, he got an early pair for review.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez I honestly think a lot of people are going to be disappointed with the HE-350. Every youtube review I have seen so far on it has said the treble is a little too much on it, etc. I trust z-reviews a lot, and he wasn't all that enthusiastic about them, he got an early pair for review.


I was speaking about the Fostex







. It'll take a lot for the HE-350 to be a disappointment to me. I think the HE-350 could tread into AKG K7XX territory, though I don't think it will soundstage-wise. I'm going to borrow a pair of HD598 when I get them to compare and see who the real $100 king is between the two. Massdrop in combination with their partners have the potential to own a good portion of the $100 and $200 price markets.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was speaking about the Fostex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It'll take a lot for the HE-350 to be a disappointment to me. I think the HE-350 could tread into AKG K7XX territory, though I don't think it will soundstage-wise. I'm going to borrow a pair of HD598 when I get them to compare and see who the real $100 king is between the two. Massdrop in combination with their partners have the potential to own a good portion of the $100 and $200 price markets.


Wow nice call then, i joined the drop for the HE-350 last week but then i saw the Fostex pair and switched drops, the HE-350 seems nice at first... Hope the Fostex TH sound really good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvNw*
> 
> Wow nice call then, i joined the drop for the HE-350 last week but then i saw the Fostex pair and switched drops, the HE-350 seems nice at first... Hope the Fostex TH sound really good.


I love them so far. They've easily become my favorite headphone in a very short period. There is still something about the HD650 that I won't get rid of them for, but the Fostex are the only thing on my head for music so long as I'm at home. Seeing as the Q701 are for gaming/chat, and the Fostex are for music for me, I may take the HD650 to work and see how that goes.

I've actually been working steady on an impressions/comparison to that of the HD650 and Q701, and it's probably 95% done, but I need to revisit them all again. Every day is different and even mood can effect the outcome of your interpretation of a headphone. The 'awe' factor is starting to settle down in my on the Fostex, so I wan to re-evaluate them again this weekend to see if I feel the same way I did about them last weekend. Teaser; the Fostex actually do very well at hardcore/metal. Surprisingly so.


----------



## xTesla1856

Just found this thread, thought I'd join. Currently I own just a pair of HyperX Clouds, but I have the following on order:
-AKG K7XX
-Fostex TH-X00
-Grace Design m9XX


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just found this thread, thought I'd join. Currently I own just a pair of HyperX Clouds, but I have the following on order:
> -AKG K7XX
> -Fostex TH-X00
> -Grace Design m9XX


Welcome and nice jump!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I can answer a number of these right off the bat, see below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The bass has a good rumble when the music calls for it but does not overpower the mids/highs. I would say that the general listener would say they could be bass light. These are tailored to a 'reference' or 'audiophile' response which often is seen as bass light. That being said they dig very low.
> I think I have big ears and while my ears do touch the pads at times it hasn't bothered me. The openings are pretty big. From pictures I thought the opening would be smaller than that of the alpha dog/ZMF pads that I currently have but its actually a bit bigger. The opening is slightly shallower than a alpha pad though.
> Sorry, not a genre I listen to.
> Sorry, not a gamer. Check here for a gaming review.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-3-18-2016-mrspeakers-ether-c-1-1-added
> I had to go check my post. I mentioned that they sound very open for being a closed headphone. I haven't really had enough time with some of my reference tracks to comment on sound stage yet. I keep meaning to listen to them and then end up just relaxing an listening to music.
> First impressions I thought they were a bit hot on the treble, however after some time with them I am finding them to be very balanced. My ZMFs have a strong roll off which I think is what led to the first impression that I got. I also haven't tried any of the tuning pads yet, they don't look like they make big changes to the response but it appears you can tailor the response a bit. More to come on this.
> I would get to a local head-fi meet or hi-fi shop and try out some of the available options. If you don't want a closed headphone it opens up a lot of options that can perform at this level and are a lot cheaper. I really like the isolation of a closed headphone so it was a must for me. Also it allows you to listen to a headphone on your own gear. I have a warm setup with the Zdac and Lyr 2. On a brighter setup I may not like the Ether C. I have learned more in the couple of meets that I have gone to than all of the online research and review reading I have done.


Hmmmm, in short they sound like they could be a rather interesting pair of headphones. Many thanks for answering all of those questions!

As for meets, such is probably rather unlikely, since none ever seem to happen in western Canada, let alone my province or even city that I live in. Even more "fun" is that travelling to the nearest Mr.Speakers dealer is easily a twelve hour drive, assuming you have a vehicle, which I don't so I'd have to rent one. Oh, apparently there was a meet in Calgary (three hours away by vehicle) back in October 2015, but man the list of gear doesn't have anything that would have interested me.

Either way, when I have the cash it's tempting to save up to rent a car, drive over to Vancouver when an event or two I wouldn't mind going to happens and also hit up Headphone Bar at the same time because apparently the staff there are fairly laid back, not to mention they have a rather varied amount of gear that's out and yes you can try them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It sounds less warm than my m9xx and more warm than my Soloist. The bass clarity and tightness on my Soloist is better and in general the sound on the Soloist seems less muddy. I do hear the odd noise every now and then on some songs, but not all which is confusing me. I will have to keep my ears open more for that. I've let them burn in for about 12 hours so far.


Definitely sounds like it's a rather curious/interesting combination. The Lyr 2 is definitely interesting to me, but at the same time there's that simple.... "convenience" of choosing the Asgard 2 (and Bifrost Multibit) as my next upgrade. (I say "convenience" because I have a general idea of what I'd be getting with solid state, versus the "mystery" of tubes)


----------



## Gilles3000

Cancelled my order for the HE-350's, while they're probably a great bargain, I feel like I should save the money for some actual planar HiFiMan headphones. Who knows maybe I'll find a good deal on the HE-500's someday.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Cancelled my order for the HE-350's, while they're probably a great bargain, I feel like I should save the money for some actual planar HiFiMan headphones. Who knows maybe I'll find a good deal on the HE-500's someday.


As every day goes by, I think the chance of getting a good deal on the HE-500 decreases.

Ever since someone posted a link to ZMF headphones a few pages back, I can't stop drooling over them. I'll try to get the Blackwood one of these days for my portable setup, along with a beefy DAP.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> In my sig. In Bold.
> 
> Edit: I just picked up Fostex T50rp MkIII planar magnetic. They are on sale on bhphotovideo for $109, cancelled my HE-350 massdrop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600478/bhphotovideo-fostex-t50rp-mkiii-planar-magnetic-headphones-109


I see. I was on mobile mode which did not show your sig


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Dagamus, I am curious what you think of the DACMagic once you're all set up. It's a truly fantastic little DAC.


So far I like it. Low quality stuff on YouTube didn't seem to be much different but when I listened to the new Die Antweord tracks put up on soundcloud this morning they sounded pretty awesome and I was just listening through my old Bose cinemate surround sound setup.


----------



## caenlen

@pez HD598 will always be king over HE-350 in comfort, never have I worn a can for 12 hours straight and forgot I was wearing except once, lol and it was with HD 598, oddly enough, these Revolvers are coming close, love my Pioneer's but they do get hot even with the HM5's.

fyi, if you guys ever find someone who absolutely must have a headset, I have tried over 20 gaming headsets over the years, nothing has ever come close to this experience of the Kingston Cloud Revolver, their newest headset. honestly this is audiophile level quality and doesn't to be labeled as a headset, super comfy, and just wow haha, I have tried the Cloud I and II and they were garbage imo not sure why they got so much love, these Revolvers deserve major major love.

still will use my Pioneers, just got these for some fun. no amp/dac needed btw, built in usb dac, but plugs in with 3.5mm so it works even as a portable can for mp3's...


----------



## KG101

#IsTotallyNowPlaying
Dois Amigos, Um Seculo de Musica-Sony Showcase //May 3rd, 2016//


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Heh, with my 4770K rig to the left of my desk, and my 2600K rig to the right, I'd thought that I could only use my 4770K rig with my Rokit5 G3 monitors via the Oppo HA-1. My 2600K rig has the Fostex HPA4 and I'd thought that I'd be content with just using headphones with that since I don't have any more desktop real estate to squeeze in my Focal XS Book. Then, it occurred to me that I can hook up the HPA4 to HA-1 via RCA connectors so that I can also use my Rokit5 with my 2600K rig (yes, I can be slow at times). Worked out beautifully.....only snag is, both the HPA4 and HA-1 are acting as preamps, so I gotta remember to max volume when playing thru the HA-1, and turning volume down on the HPA4 when I wanna use it as a headphone amp.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just found this thread, thought I'd join. Currently I own just a pair of HyperX Clouds, but I have the following on order:
> -AKG K7XX
> -Fostex TH-X00
> -Grace Design m9XX


That escalated quickly







. Fill out a form on the first page to add yourself, and let me know when you do so I can see if it comes through in the changes







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So far I like it. Low quality stuff on YouTube didn't seem to be much different but when I listened to the new Die Antweord tracks put up on soundcloud this morning they sounded pretty awesome and I was just listening through my old Bose cinemate surround sound setup.


Glad to hear it







. I haven't listened to Die Antwoord since the first album...missed a chance pretty recently to see them live







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Just found this thread, thought I'd join. Currently I own just a pair of HyperX Clouds, but I have the following on order:
> -AKG K7XX
> -Fostex TH-X00
> -Grace Design m9XX


lol, bit by the audiophile bug early? Nice upgrades there.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, bit by the audiophile bug early? Nice upgrades there.


LOL, looks like he'd already slipped down the slippery slope and well on his way to rock bottom....









@ xTesla1856, nice upgrades from the HX Cloud.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So not the ideal situation but I wanna grab some IEMs to give to a buddy for his birthday. Need to be able to get em today, and the spending limit is ~$100. He is a bass guy and primarily listens to rap/hip-hop/trap and edm. Was gonna walk into a Best Buy over my lunch break and grab him some Sennheiser Momentum in-ears. I know something like the Vsonic GR07 is a better choice but I can't get a pair in hand today. Is there a better option out there that I'm missing that I could find easily at a store?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So not the ideal situation but I wanna grab some IEMs to give to a buddy for his birthday. Need to be able to get em today, and the spending limit is ~$100. He is a bass guy and primarily listens to rap/hip-hop/trap and edm. Was gonna walk into a Best Buy over my lunch break and grab him some Sennheiser Momentum in-ears. I know something like the Vsonic GR07 is a better choice but I can't get a pair in hand today. Is there a better option out there that I'm missing that I could find easily at a store?


The Shure SE215s may be available... they aren't as widely found as the Momentums but it's a possibility. If not then the Momentum in-ears are great.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Shure SE215s may be available... they aren't as widely found as the Momentums but it's a possibility. If not then the Momentum in-ears are great.


I can get the Shure SE215's for $50


----------



## KG101

I'm pretty sure he will like the momentums honestly..
if he runs an iphone be sure to 



 , and lock it in to momentum-in ear sound sig


----------



## RatPatrol01

The momentums ended up being just about perfect


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Shure SE215s may be available... they aren't as widely found as the Momentums but it's a possibility. If not then the Momentum in-ears are great.


Shure SE215 is to much of a hassle to get in your ear properly, takes like a full 30 seconds, whole point of IEM's/earbuds is simplicity on the go. TTpod T1 earbuds have better soundstage and overall sound than the Sure SE215. Shure's are better in imaging, but only slightly. Also, TTpod T1 is 1/4 the price.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Shure SE215 is to much of a hassle to get in your ear properly, takes like a full 30 seconds, whole point of IEM's/earbuds is simplicity on the go. TTpod T1 earbuds have better soundstage and overall sound than the Sure SE215. Shure's are better in imaging, but only slightly. Also, TTpod T1 is 1/4 the price.


I disagree. They are no more hassle than any other IEM to get into your ear once you're used to them. Once in they're also more secure than any other IEM.

Your opinion seems to mirror that of certain YouTuber...


----------



## Spork13

Been a while.
Have had the ATH-AD900X for a while now and pretty happy with them. Great all-round cans, awesome for gaming and good for music and movies. Wife loved them too - I had to buy her a pair.
Didn't like the Philips at all - sold them for a small profit a few days after I got them.








I've joined the MD drop on the Fostex TH-X00's, hope they live up to the hype.


----------



## Blze001

Just a quick update now that the EH Gold Pin 6H30PI has had time to settle in and get some hours on it: I'm happy. Not as spacious as the RCA Cleartop 12AU7 was, but this one handles the highs and lows better to my ears. Definitely removed any doubt I had as to whether or not the tube was a part of the audio circuit in conjunction with the opamps, or just for looks while the opamps did all of the work.

And I continue to be shocked at how good these Wraith 2.0 headphones are (after I put HM5 pads on them). I thought only Superlux had cheapo headphones with impressive performance.


----------



## NvNw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Shure SE215 is to much of a hassle to get in your ear properly, takes like a full 30 seconds, whole point of IEM's/earbuds is simplicity on the go. TTpod T1 earbuds have better soundstage and overall sound than the Sure SE215. Shure's are better in imaging, but only slightly. Also, TTpod T1 is 1/4 the price.


I have a pair of SE535 and yes, it take some time to put them on but they offer a really good noise isolation that other earbud with simpler design don't do.


----------



## caenlen

Does anyone know how to change bitrate and kHZ within FOobar itself or do I have to do that through Windows only?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know how to change bitrate and kHZ within FOobar itself or do I have to do that through Windows only?


It is done through Windows.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Soooooo after buying my buddy the Momentums, I may have given them a try and gotten extremely jealous...

So I bought myself the se215s...



There's something wrong with me


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Soooooo after buying my buddy the Momentums, I may have given them a try and gotten extremely jealous...
> 
> So I bought myself the se215s...
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with me


Kind of like when we invaded Iraq, aim aim aim! Oh we meant to get a different country altogether... LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Soooooo after buying my buddy the Momentums, I may have given them a try and gotten extremely jealous...
> 
> So I bought myself the se215s...
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with me


Next time let me know before you get Shure's. I can get 50% off for them through work.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Next time let me know before you get Shure's. I can get 50% off for them through work.


I highly appreciate the offer







but it was an impulse buy. I went to a local high end liquor store to get some wine for the weekend and literally next door in the plaza was a Guitar Center, wandered in to see what they had for headphones, mics, and amps, and found the Shures sitting on a shelf, couldn't resist


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I highly appreciate the offer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it was an impulse buy. I went to a local high end liquor store to get some wine for the weekend and literally next door in the plaza was a Guitar Center, wandered in to see what they had for headphones, mics, and amps, and found the Shures sitting on a shelf, couldn't resist


Would have been better off upgrading those HD 598's to some Pioneer SE-A1000 for 60 bucks. stomps them and only 1/2 the price


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Would have been better off upgrading those HD 598's to some Pioneer SE-A1000 for 60 bucks. stomps them and only 1/2 the price


I have a set of SE-A1000s, I've had them for something like 3 years, and while they are delightful for the money, you are out of your goddamn gourd if you think they hold up to the HD 598s


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I have a set of SE-A1000s, I've had them for something like 3 years, and while they are delightful for the money, you are out of your goddamn gourd if you think they hold up to the HD 598s


the vocals are not as good as 598 nor is the comfort, but the hd 598 just can't capture that lively warm feeling like the pioneers can, and 598 has a little sibiliance sometimes that can gets fatiguing to me, soundstage and imaging on pioneers blows 598 out of water imo tho, maybe you just don't have the right dac for the pioneers.

schiit fulla uses same dac as your modi 2, and i didnt like the fulla nearly as much as i like smsl m6 dac, they are diff cans with diff dac. meh


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the vocals are not as good as 598 nor is the comfort, but the hd 598 just can't capture that lively warm feeling like the pioneers can, and 598 has a little sibiliance sometimes that can gets fatiguing to me, soundstage and imaging on pioneers blows 598 out of water imo tho, maybe you just don't have the right dac for the pioneers.
> 
> schiit fulla uses same dac as your modi 2, and i didnt like the fulla nearly as much as i like smsl m6 dac, they are diff cans with diff dac. meh


I just sat here and ABC'd my 598s, DT990s, and SE-A1000s, and the 598s are still my favorite, but I'm inclined to give you the benefit of the doubt. I really need to replace my first rev Asgard which really doesn't play nice with low impedance cans, I'll get back to you once I manage that


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I just sat here and ABC'd my 598s, DT990s, and SE-A1000s, and the 598s are still my favorite, but I'm inclined to give you the benefit of the doubt. I really need to replace my first rev Asgard which really doesn't play nice with low impedance cans, I'll get back to you once I manage that


The Asgard was meant to drive low impedance cans. Hence the 6w that it will put into a 32 ohm can. Why doesn't it play nice with low impedance cans?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the vocals are not as good as 598 nor is the comfort, but the hd 598 just can't capture that lively warm feeling like the pioneers can, and 598 has *a little sibiliance sometimes* that can gets fatiguing to me, soundstage and imaging on pioneers blows 598 out of water imo tho, maybe you just don't have the right dac for the pioneers.
> 
> schiit fulla uses same dac as your modi 2, and i didnt like the fulla nearly as much as i like smsl m6 dac, they are diff cans with diff dac. meh


If you find the HD5xx series sibilant, I wonder how you would find the AKG 7xx or the Beyer DT990 line? First time I've heard someone say the HD598 are sibilant when its mids is more forward and the highs are a bit veiled...

EDIT: I have heard old/used/abused headphones have this problem or the fake HD598s being sold around the interwebs (I'm not saying your cans are fake







).


----------



## silvrr

I really like wooden cup headphones but I think carbon fiber works well too. Difficult to photograph thought as it reflects _everything_.


__
https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm


__
https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I really like wooden cup headphones but I think carbon fiber works well too. Difficult to photograph thought as it reflects _everything_.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


I still can't believe just how drop dead gorgeous those are. Or that I've contemplated the idea of renting a car and going to Vancouver at some point just to try them out


----------



## caenlen

Sibilant was the wrong word, I just meant I don't know, they are the MOST comfortable cans in the world, but something about it just fatigued me, it was the treble, sibilant is the wrong word though yes, honestly there are so many audiophile words and I am new to this world so yeah I am not sure, I just think Schiit Modi 2 dac uses same DAC as my Fulla DAC, and it makes things sound neutral imo, the M6 DAC I got does upconversion to 32 bit 192kHZ, and when I flip tha tupconversion on, and I swtich back from 16 bit to 32 bit and or even mp3's, I DO NOTICE a better sound quality when my M6 is on 32 bit, I am not sure if it has some auotmatic upconversion feature or what, but it does sound better, so I think unless you hear the Pioneers with the right DAC they indeed would not be as good.

I have the philips SHP9500 as well, and the vocals are loads better than my Pioneers, I like my Philips more than my HD 598's in every area except comfort. I think z-reviews said the shp9500 sound exactly same signature as his HD600 but have better soundstage, so there is no reason to HD 598 or HD600 imo when a $60 can beats them out. I do Pioneers for gaming and some music, when I want female vocals music I do Philips, seems to work pretty well for me.

No idea why my M6 sounds better when set at 32 bit 192kHZ though and plays mp3 files compared to being set at say 16 bit 48kHZ, but it does, and the difference is night and day, like I said maybe it has an auto up-convert feature (I use Groove to play my music, not Foobar, Groove works really well and I think its one of the few things Microsoft got right with windows 10)

edit: I should note that the AQ Jitterbug I use does make all my cans sound slightly different as well, it really does cleanup extra USB noise issues, really amazing little device imo


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Would have been better off upgrading those HD 598's to some Pioneer SE-A1000 for 60 bucks. stomps them and only 1/2 the price


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I have a set of SE-A1000s, I've had them for something like 3 years, and while they are delightful for the money, you are out of your goddamn gourd if you think they hold up to the HD 598s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the vocals are not as good as 598 nor is the comfort, but the hd 598 just can't capture that lively warm feeling like the pioneers can, and 598 has a little sibiliance sometimes that can gets fatiguing to me, soundstage and imaging on pioneers blows 598 out of water imo tho, maybe you just don't have the right dac for the pioneers.
> 
> schiit fulla uses same dac as your modi 2, and i didnt like the fulla nearly as much as i like smsl m6 dac, they are diff cans with diff dac. meh


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I just sat here and ABC'd my 598s, DT990s, and SE-A1000s, and the 598s are still my favorite, but I'm inclined to give you the benefit of the doubt. I really need to replace my first rev Asgard which really doesn't play nice with low impedance cans, I'll get back to you once I manage that


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> If you find the HD5xx series sibilant, I wonder how you would find the AKG 7xx or the Beyer DT990 line? First time I've heard someone say the HD598 are sibilant when its mids is more forward and the highs are a bit veiled...
> 
> EDIT: I have heard old/used/abused headphones have this problem or the fake HD598s being sold around the interwebs (I'm not saying your cans are fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


This why I have a hard time recommending headphones to the masses. Everyone has a different opinion of what's good, and ultimately, what they are looking forward to.

My opinion will remain, though, if the HD598 are getting fatiguing, then they are not being amped correctly or you have a supremely sensitive hearing to mids.

This is also why I have an issue with people being so 'extremist' about a certain headphone being better than another when it's not meant to have a similar sound signature, or even tailored to suit a certain type of music. It would be the equivalent of me saying the TH-X00 absolutely destroy the HD800(S) when all I listen to is EDM.


----------



## caenlen

Yeah this is true, honestly the hD 598 was my own fault, back then I only had like a 5 year old creative soundblaster card, so that was probably my issue, maybe I would love them more even now... lol still the Philips SHP9500 are widely accepted as beating the 598's out and tying the HD 600's at a $59 price point.

I think you are right Pez, audio is so subjective... it's really not even worth buggering about. I really want those Fostex TH-X00 though, mmm EDM sounds nice, I'd like a little change in my life. Don't think I am willing to go that high moneywise just yet though, LOL


----------



## SgtMunky

Loving this thread,

A friend on here recently recommended the DT 990's and I'm hooked. I also bought the LittleDot MK2 to try out, but compared to my Xonar STX (modded by the previous owner) I'm not hearing any difference just with the amp. Thoughts? I'm moving house atm so cannot afford to also buy a DAC


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Loving this thread,
> 
> A friend on here recently recommended the DT 990's and I'm hooked. I also bought the LittleDot MK2 to try out, but compared to my Xonar STX (modded by the previous owner) I'm not hearing any difference just with the amp. Thoughts? I'm moving house atm so cannot afford to also buy a DAC


DAC's change the game imo. Some DAC's pair well with certain cans, its really subjective though, like my Fulla DAC/AMP paired well with ath-ad900x, but I found it didn't pair well with my Monoprice 8323, and I prefer the Fiio K1 DAC/AMP which is only $39.99, but its not powerful enough for your Beyers unless you have 32 ohm version.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I really like wooden cup headphones but I think carbon fiber works well too. Difficult to photograph thought as it reflects _everything_.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/HcUWCm
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


A polarizing filter could help you out, they're pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The Asgard was meant to drive low impedance cans. Hence the 6w that it will put into a 32 ohm can. Why doesn't it play nice with low impedance cans?


It's an issue with my Asgard specifically, not the model as a whole. It's got a really noticeable hum in the output, which you can hear all the time in low impedance headphones, but only on high volume if you are using high impedance headphones.

I attribute it just to it being pretty old at this point, been looking for a replacement around ~$150 but haven;t found anything that really jumps out at me.


----------



## Awsan

Hello boys, Can you recommend me any Rubber TIPS for my ATH-IM70?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> Loving this thread,
> 
> A friend on here recently recommended the DT 990's and I'm hooked. I also bought the LittleDot MK2 to try out, but compared to my Xonar STX (modded by the previous owner) I'm not hearing any difference just with the amp. Thoughts? I'm moving house atm so cannot afford to also buy a DAC


IIRC, the Mk2 is a rather entry level amp, and I've been told from others that they just feel 'meh' about it. I've never personally heard it, but that's about all I can offer







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> It's an issue with my Asgard specifically, not the model as a whole. It's got a really noticeable hum in the output, which you can hear all the time in low impedance headphones, but only on high volume if you are using high impedance headphones.
> 
> I attribute it just to it being pretty old at this point, been looking for a replacement around ~$150 but haven;t found anything that really jumps out at me.


Asgard 2?







Does the OG Asgard not have a gain switch? I plugged my IEMs into them at one point before and didn't get a hum/hiss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Hello boys, Can you recommend me any Rubber TIPS for my ATH-IM70?


I know you're looking for rubber, but if you are open to foam tips, try out the Comply ones. Usually gives a more secure fit without feeling to mushy like normal foam. I looked it up and it looks like your IEMs are compatible with the Sport 500, Isolation 500 and Comfort 500 line. It'd be worth a shot, I think







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Thanks to those that offered help in my selection process. My HD700s are all broken in and sound amazing with the Cambridge DAC Magic and Creek OBH-11.

The Cambridge DAC/Amp combo unit should be in by the end of the week. That will be a good living room setup.

Now I am curious about the HD650s as I have never heard them. Those will be next.


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Hello boys, Can you recommend me any Rubber TIPS for my ATH-IM70?
> 
> 
> 
> I know you're looking for rubber, but if you are open to foam tips, try out the Comply ones. Usually gives a more secure fit without feeling to mushy like normal foam. I looked it up and it looks like your IEMs are compatible with the Sport 500, Isolation 500 and Comfort 500 line. It'd be worth a shot, I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Was thinking about picking up some complies from the beginning but wanted some good rubber replacements, and as we are speaking about "Comply" what is the difference between the numbers and which series sounds the best?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thanks to those that offered help in my selection process. My HD700s are all broken in and sound amazing with the Cambridge DAC Magic and Creek OBH-11.
> 
> The Cambridge DAC/Amp combo unit should be in by the end of the week. That will be a good living room setup.
> 
> Now I am curious about the HD650s as I have never heard them. Those will be next.


Awesome! Always glad to see someone happy with their audio purchases







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Was thinking about picking up some complies from the beginning but wanted some good rubber replacements, and as we are speaking about "Comply" what is the difference between the numbers and which series sounds the best?


I'm not terribly versed on the aftermarket rubber tip market, but I do know I like Comply's







. I believe the isolation are more in tune with the original comply. Denser foam, and usually the best seal. Comfort I think is just a softer foam, and sport is probably more porous and breathes and doesn't deteriorate with the sweat. Those are just my guesses as the first time I tried them they didn't have all of those different monikers. The numbers usually represents a series and ultimately determines compatibility.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.overclock.net/t/1600902/newegg-48-philips-shp9500-sound-like-senn-hd600-with-better-soundstage-open-box

$48 for Philips SHP9500 open box, good price for a gift can


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> A polarizing filter could help you out, they're pretty inexpensive too.


Hmm, Ive never considered a polarizer for indoor shots like this, I could work for some of the reflections. Getting the main light (softbox above) was the hardest thing to get rid of, not sure if this would work for that.


----------



## Shardnax

Seeing as I have no reasonable way to demo these, what do you guys think of these choices:
HD800 within the next week or two for around $1k
Wait a while longer and get the HD800S
Wait a while longer and get the Mr. S Ether

Any new Stax and the HE-1000 are too much, I don't like what I've read about Audeze and fazor, and anything without some kind of warranty is out of the question unless it's significantly cheaper.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Hmm, Ive never considered a polarizer for indoor shots like this, I could work for some of the reflections. Getting the main light (softbox above) was the hardest thing to get rid of, not sure if this would work for that.


It should work.

Reflected light should be polarized, and the filter should get rid of that. No Idea if it actually works though as I've never tried it before.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Asgard 2?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the OG Asgard not have a gain switch? I plugged my IEMs into them at one point before and didn't get a hum/hiss.


Asgard 1, no gain switch sadly. I'd really like to replace it with something that has one, that and outputs so I can use it as a pre-amp for my M10s


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Seeing as I have no reasonable way to demo these, what do you guys think of these choices:
> HD800 within the next week or two for around $1k
> Wait a while longer and get the HD800S
> Wait a while longer and get the Mr. S Ether
> 
> Any new Stax and the HE-1000 are too much, I don't like what I've read about Audeze and fazor, and anything without some kind of warranty is out of the question unless it's significantly cheaper.


You really should try the HD800 before you buy them, its a very much you love it or you hate it type of can, the soundstage is so big, many say too big, because playing rock music for example doesn;t feel like your at a live concert, it seperates the instruments so far apart with its massive sound stage it doesn't work right.

I am considering buying the Beyer T1 first gen at the moment... on sale for $699 no tax free ship... not sure yet if I want to enter this level of audiophile yet, still can't beat that price for such a top tier can


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD800 has way more problems than just a big soundstage IMO. That is actually considered by most as part of its strengths. The biggest problem with the HD800 is that it is not fun to listen to. It does a lot of things well, but ultimately it sucks to listen to without a warm tube amp or very warm SS amp IMO.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Seeing as I have no reasonable way to demo these, what do you guys think of these choices:
> HD800 within the next week or two for around $1k
> Wait a while longer and get the HD800S
> Wait a while longer and get the Mr. S Ether
> 
> Any new Stax and the HE-1000 are too much, I don't like what I've read about Audeze and fazor, and anything without some kind of warranty is out of the question unless it's significantly cheaper.


Where are you located?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Seeing as I have no reasonable way to demo these, what do you guys think of these choices:
> HD800 within the next week or two for around $1k
> Wait a while longer and get the HD800S
> Wait a while longer and get the Mr. S Ether
> 
> Any new Stax and the HE-1000 are too much, I don't like what I've read about Audeze and fazor, and anything without some kind of warranty is out of the question unless it's significantly cheaper.


A brand new Stax SR-L700 is out of the question?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The biggest problem with the HD800 is that it is not fun to listen to. It does a lot of things well, but ultimately it sucks to listen to without a warm tube amp or very warm SS amp IMO.


I agree with this, although I must say with a warm tube amp like the Woo Audio WA22 the HD 800 is wonderful. But I'd just wait for the HD 800S, unless the Stax SR-L700 and HiFiMan HE-6 are options too.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I was deliberating between picking up a MDR-R10 or K1000.

I ended up going for the HE-6.









A second-hand HE-6 + vintage receiver just makes too much sense right now. Mod the HE-6 to reduce the treble zing and you have something pretty competitive with top-flight HD 800 and Stax systems at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## KG101




----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> It should work.
> 
> Reflected light should be polarized, and the filter should get rid of that. No Idea if it actually works though as I've never tried it before.


That is a good call. I wonder if a quarter wave circular polarizer would work or if a linear polarizer would be needed.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is a good call. I wonder if a quarter wave circular polarizer would work or if a linear polarizer would be needed.


That's my first time hearing about a quarter wave circular polarizer, can't really find anything about them related to camera's?

But I'm pretty sure the polarizes usually used for camera's are linear.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Where are you located?


Kansas, there are no dealers nearby, that I know of, where I could try headphones. There are places I could go but it'd be a long drive to try out headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> A brand new Stax SR-L700 is out of the question?
> I agree with this, although I must say with a warm tube amp like the Woo Audio WA22 the HD 800 is wonderful. But I'd just wait for the HD 800S, unless the Stax SR-L700 and HiFiMan HE-6 are options too.


I'd end up waiting longer with Stax since I'd also need to pick up an amp (I wasn't aware they had offerings in this range either







). Is there any reason why someone would go for the SR-L700 over the SR-007 (used/unauthorized dealer) aside from the warranty and being a bit cheaper? As for the HE-6, I dislike what I've heard about build quality of Hifiman's headphones in general. I'm not totally opposed to HFM, just leery since build quality is a huge deal to me at these prices.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You really should try the HD800 before you buy them, its a very much you love it or you hate it type of can, the soundstage is so big, many say too big, because playing rock music for example doesn;t feel like your at a live concert, it seperates the instruments so far apart with its massive sound stage it doesn't work right.
> 
> I am considering buying the Beyer T1 first gen at the moment... on sale for $699 no tax free ship... not sure yet if I want to enter this level of audiophile yet, still can't beat that price for such a top tier can


I can't say with absolute certainty but, I don't think separation will be an issue for me. I'm more worried about the harsh listening experience I've read so much about







.


----------



## caenlen

Can anyone tell me if I should try the Beyer T1 first gen for 699 free ship no tax? the price just is amazing... my SMSL M6 should handle it fine... I would finally be top tier... or at least know what that means lol man... I can't decide, 699 is still a lot of dough, but I mean I drop 650 on a new graphics card every two years, and these cans will last me a lifetime most likely... I can't afford to get anything like this ever again probably so it would be nice to have high end now while I can lol... Fostex TH00 are on my mind too, but I really ned soundstage cause it needs to be my gaming can, my music can, my movie can, etc... simply because I cant carry these headphones all over europe... setup my laptop, my m6, and my t1's... i can manage that in a large suitcase. along with my clothes


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if I should try the Beyer T1 first gen for 699 free ship no tax?


No, don't bother. It's been cheaper before (~$600) and regularly goes for $500 or less in the second-hand market.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> No, don't bother. It's been cheaper before (~$600) and regularly goes for $500 or less in the second-hand market.


oh wow... thanks for the heads up... dang...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's my first time hearing about a quarter wave circular polarizer, can't really find anything about them related to camera's?
> 
> But I'm pretty sure the polarizes usually used for camera's are linear.


Mine is circular. I guess I should try and replicate and see for myself.


----------



## caenlen

Just bought some Beyerdynamic T90's, and while a lot of people hate on these, to bright, etc... my SMSL M6 is a very warm dac/amp I think, got them on sale for $280... decent price for normally 500-600 dollar cans.

If I hate them I guess I can always sell them for around 250-280 anyway, hopefully, lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Mine is circular. I guess I should try and replicate and see for myself.


Just looked into it, apparently with some cameras exposure errors can occur when used with linear polarizes, circular polarizes prevent this from happening. But they essentially have the same effect, and should cut out reflections when used correctly.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just bought some Beyerdynamic T90's, and while a lot of people hate on these, to bright, etc... my SMSL M6 is a very warm dac/amp I think, got them on sale for $280... decent price for normally 500-600 dollar cans.
> 
> If I hate them I guess I can always sell them for around 250-280 anyway, hopefully, lol


Judging by the sold listings that's about on value if not a little better. As far as last stop headphone purchases go, I'd aim a little higher than the T1.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Judging by the sold listings that's about on value if not a little better. As far as last stop headphone purchases go, I'd aim a little higher than the T1.


I'm not willing to go higher than 300, and I already tried Fidelio X2, and they were ok but too veiled for me, veiled might be wrong word... just mmm I didn't feel "free" with the sound... like it was compressed too much, I prefer my SHP9500 over the X2's anyways... but yeah 300 budget, I figure T1 at 280 is a steal... worth a shot at least.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> As far as last stop headphone purchases go, I'd aim a little higher than the T1.


Yeah. Like the DT 880.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not willing to go higher than 300, and I already tried Fidelio X2, and they were ok but too veiled for me, veiled might be wrong word... just mmm I didn't feel "free" with the sound... like it was compressed too much, I prefer my SHP9500 over the X2's anyways... but yeah 300 budget, I figure T1 at 280 is a steal... worth a shot at least.


Within your budget and breaking even or losing a small amount if you dislike them isn't too shabby. Pretty understandable to have a firm budget when the upper tiers can cost as much as a great rig







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah. Like the DT 880.


What do you mean? DT 880 is $280 on amazon... I got the T90 for same price... ; ; so confused what you mean


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd end up waiting longer with Stax since I'd also need to pick up an amp (I wasn't aware they had offerings in this range either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Is there any reason why someone would go for the SR-L700 over the SR-007 (used/unauthorized dealer) aside from the warranty and being a bit cheaper? As for the HE-6, I dislike what I've heard about build quality of Hifiman's headphones in general. I'm not totally opposed to HFM, just leery since build quality is a huge deal to me at these prices.


For your first question, I've seen a few users say they prefer the tonality of the L700, while admitting the SR-007 is the technically superior headphone (more transparency, detail, separation, extension). But these people are the minority. SR-007 all day!

HiFiMan build quality isn't atrocious. The HE-6 has inferior build quality to the DT 880 if I recall correctly, but the build quality is serviceable for home use nonetheless. The HE-6 is a wonderful sounding headphone even without mods; quite neutral, awesome transients and impact, lovely mid range. If the treble ends up being problematic to you, you can start by swapping pads and using parametric EQ. friend'scatdied is the man to talk to about the HE-6.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What do you mean? DT 880 is $280 on amazon... I got the T90 for same price... ; ; so confused what you mean


I think he's saying the DT 880 is better than these other Beyers. I like the T1 more than the DT 880 personally, much more open and detailed.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What do you mean? DT 880 is $280 on amazon... I got the T90 for same price... ; ; so confused what you mean


The T1s sound like crap. The 880s actually sound better.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The T1s sound like crap. The 880s actually sound better.


Subjective opinion. I thought the T1's sounded quite comparable to my HD 800 albeit more closed off and less of a soundstage. I use the HD 800 as a daily driver but if I didn't have my HD 800's I would take the T1. Not to mention that the T1 in my opinion have a better build quality and are more user serviceable (just look at HD 800 earpad replacements for example and compare with the T1).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> Subjective opinion. I thought the T1's sounded quite comparable to my HD 800 albeit more closed off and less of a soundstage. I use the HD 800 as a daily driver but if I didn't have my HD 800's I would take the T1. Not to mention that the T1 in my opinion have a better build quality and are more user serviceable (just look at HD 800 earpad replacements for example and compare with the T1).


True. But I share it with MANY other people.

Even beyer dynamic has sort of tweaked them over the years and then done some funny stuff with pricing and what not because they simply were not selling.

Also. Bringing up the fact that my comment was subjective is erroneous. We are on a sub forum where we can specifically share subjective opinions.


----------



## 45nm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True. But I share it with MANY other people.
> 
> Even beyer dynamic has sort of tweaked them over the years and then done some funny stuff with pricing and what not because they simply were not selling.
> 
> Also. Bringing up the fact that my comment was subjective is erroneous. We are on a sub forum where we can specifically share subjective opinions.


I brought up subjective because this topic sounds like an extension of Head-Fi with snake-oil and I've pointed this out before (this is why I don't post here as much anymore).

The HD800 and the Beyerdynamic T1 are flagship headphones and are made to compete and compare with each other. You can't really compare the T1 to the 880 because that's a different class of headphones just like how it is harder to compare the HD800 to the HD650/HD600. Even the drivers on the HD800 and HD600/HD650 are different along with many other technical specifications. You can use the headphone.com build a chart to compare and see how they really compare because the reality is that one person's subjective analysis is another persons snake-oil. Here is the graph for the 880/T1 btw:

=963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I brought up subjective because this topic sounds like an extension of Head-Fi with snake-oil and I've pointed this out before (this is why I don't post here as much anymore).
> 
> The HD800 and the Beyerdynamic T1 are flagship headphones and are made to compete and compare with each other. You can't really compare the T1 to the 880 because that's a different class of headphones just like how it is harder to compare the HD800 to the HD650/HD600. Even the drivers on the HD800 and HD600/HD650 are different along with many other technical specifications. You can use the headphone.com build a chart to compare and see how they really compare because the reality is that one person's subjective analysis is another persons snake-oil. Here is the graph for the 880/T1 btw:
> 
> =963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30


Wow you sure? Seems like only the magnet used is different, and tuning - maybe different material and/or sized enclosures I mean, they are really exactly the same all the way til the mids I honestly have never seen two headphones compare THAT equally for the entire first 4-5 octaves so uh.. You sure you are suuuuure?
wow.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Sound charts do give us an idea as to how a can performs against another, but they tell only part of the story. Enclosure, magnets used and material use do affect the sound. Also, one has to consider personal preference and tolerance to certain frequencies that may affect others. I have the DT990 600Ohm version and it simply sounds great at all I've thrown at it, not at all bothered by the treble sparkle....best way to judge a can is to personally audition it (if possible) as reviews and opinions given are always colored by personal preference.

I have the HD800 (serial number <10k) so mine has that hated 6kHz frequency spike or harshness that many detest. I don't hear that harshness so the can does sound great to me. Even the HD800 isn't universally loved because of this (though the HD800S has resolved this issue), and the wide soundtsgae can be seen as a strenth or a weakness depending on the kinds of music one listens to. I find the HD800 awesome for orchestral pieces (wide soundstage and level of detail), but is OK'ish for other genres of music.It definitely lacks 'weight' when it comes to bass.

Another example is the K812, it's hardly spoken of when talking about high-end (reference) cans, Tyll gave it a bad review but I had an earlier version of the can (Made in Austria) and I found it pretty damn good. Tyll was right about one thing though, he'd said that when the music got real busy (too many things happening simultaneously), it kinda lose coherence somewhat....but I didn't find that happening much. My Austrian made K812 kicked the bucket (no sound on left side IIRC) and AKG was good enough to have it replaced with a new 'Made in Slovakia' K812 which sounds great to me as well. Best part is, I think my original K812 was already off warranty (bought it from another guy), paid for shipping it to Austrian for the good peeps of AKG to check (only ~55USD) and was given a BNIB K812 when it was verified that it was beyond repair. Great customer after sale support SHOULD be a factor when one thinking of buying can from any company.....quite smitten by their great support, to the point where I'm thinking of breaking my vow not to buy any more cans......I'm looking at the K872,

I kinda think of my K812 as an equivalent of the T1 in sound, great imagery and detail, smaller soundstage when compared to the HD800 but perhaps better bass. Better suited for a wider range of music genres.....that's just my subjective opinion anyway.


----------



## caenlen

I know a lot of people hate the T90's, even the guy I love on youtube z-reviews just trashes them harder than he does any other cans, but I want to hear it for myself, honestly, everything I have read about its pros I think will suit me... and like I said worst case scenario I lose out on 20-50 bucks reselling them since I got them at such a good price point.

^^ Really excited to try out this next "tier" of cans honestly. I wouldn't be surprised if this is the first time I say z-reviews was wrong about something.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Seeing HL2-4-Life talk about the K812's reminds me about how much I've been tempted to try and listen to a pair of them sometime, despite being perfectly happy with my K712's... But there's just something about the idea of having the K812's and a pair of Mr Speaker Ether C's (or another $1,900ish CAD closed back) on the desk, since it would "help justify" spending the $1,100 CAD on a Bifrost Multibit/Asgard 2 setup.

....All despite the fact I really am beyond happy with the setup that I have at present.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *45nm*
> 
> I brought up subjective because this topic sounds like an extension of Head-Fi with snake-oil and I've pointed this out before (this is why I don't post here as much anymore).
> 
> The HD800 and the Beyerdynamic T1 are flagship headphones and are made to compete and compare with each other. You can't really compare the T1 to the 880 because that's a different class of headphones just like how it is harder to compare the HD800 to the HD650/HD600. Even the drivers on the HD800 and HD600/HD650 are different along with many other technical specifications. You can use the headphone.com build a chart to compare and see how they really compare because the reality is that one person's subjective analysis is another persons snake-oil. Here is the graph for the 880/T1 btw:
> 
> =963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30]http://graphs.headphone.com/graphCompare.php?graphType=0&graphID[]=963&graphID[]=2033&scale=30


Couple things.

Yes I can. They both sound like crap. Taaadaaa.

Also, the problem with head-fi was the fact that people kept talking out of their bums without listening to the gear themselves. Then all of a sudden these self righteous HD800 owners kept showing up and parading around graphs as if they were the word of god himself.


----------



## pez

I see things have gotten a little interesting in the past few days.

Tjj, have you had the chance to hear the TH-X00 yet? Curious to know your opinion on them if you have.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see things have gotten a little interesting in the past few days.
> 
> Tjj, have you had the chance to hear the TH-X00 yet? Curious to know your opinion on them if you have.


Yes I have.

They sound very similar to the Denon D5Ks but they are more tinny sounding. Basically they are D5Ks plus tin.

The sound a lot like the D5Ks with the dynamite mod and I am very curious to see if there is extra material in the cups that could be taken out to make them sound more like the D5Ks.


----------



## caenlen

Starting Friday (I got my room all ready today), Beyer T90s arrive Friday and I am going to start testing/take pics of my setup to show you all... cleaned my room and finally found a rack to hang all my cans on next to my dac/amps...









Looking forward to showing you all Sat/Sun and giving my thoughts on the Beyer T90... very good chance I don't like them, since I like Z-reviews so much and he hates them... but I don't know, maybe something different is what I have been searching for. ^^

My PIoneer SE-A1000 have a muffled vocal thing, reverberates sometimes, annoys me... what on the EQ do I need to lower to fix something like that? I have never messed with EQ before really. ; ;


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> They sound very similar to the Denon D5Ks but they are more tinny sounding. Basically they are D5Ks plus tin.
> 
> The sound a lot like the D5Ks with the dynamite mod and I am very curious to see if there is extra material in the cups that could be taken out to make them sound more like the D5Ks.


Million dollar question then, do you think it's worth $399.


----------



## KG101

Wanted.Pair.So.Badly.



Once pon time guise, yep once pon a flippin time.

*the next model up though are supposedly IT


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Million dollar question then, do you think it's worth $399.


Nope.

Unless there is a very easy mod you can do to remove the tinny sound, then I am not interested.

The bass was good, the mids were good, and the sound stage was big and open. But the highs were awful.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Unless there is a very easy mod you can do to remove the tinny sound, then I am not interested.
> 
> The bass was good, the mids were good, and the sound stage was big and open. But the highs were awful.


Not sure why, but I trust in your judgement... I am considering refusing the T90's upon delivery so I get automatic refund... sigh... I just wanted to experience mid-high end and for $285 for $600 cans... I couldn't pass it up... gah!!!! ; ;


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not sure why, but I trust in your judgement... I am considering refusing the T90's upon delivery so I get automatic refund... sigh... I just wanted to experience mid-high end and for $285 for $600 cans... I couldn't pass it up... gah!!!! ; ;


Relax, he's talking about the TH-X00.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Relax, he's talking about the TH-X00.


Pffff, good thing he is...

I was thinking of getting/trying a T90 as my next headphone to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Relax, he's talking about the TH-X00.


This.

I do not believe I have heard the T90s.

I have heard the T1s and I have heard the dt990s, but not the t90s as far as I am aware.


----------



## caenlen

woops my bad lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> woops my bad lol


Please share your experience with the T90's once you gave them a good listen


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not sure why, but I trust in your judgement... I am considering refusing the T90's upon delivery so I get automatic refund... sigh... I just wanted to experience mid-high end and for $285 for $600 cans... I couldn't pass it up... gah!!!! ; ;


Also, don't go and give up based on one person's opinion, even if it's someone who has a wealth of experience. There are plenty of experts who think the Q701s are terrible, but I love them. Some say the HD800 is the be-all, end-all of dynamic headphones, I was rather underwhelmed.

Music is art, art is about beauty, and we all know the old adage about beauty.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Unless there is a very easy mod you can do to remove the tinny sound, then I am not interested.
> 
> The bass was good, the mids were good, and the sound stage was big and open. But the highs were awful.


Which $400 closed back headphone would you recommend then? I was about to pull the trigger on the TH-X00's, but you're the second person I've seen complaining about the highs and I trust your opinion.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Which $400 closed back headphone would you recommend then? I was about to pull the trigger on the TH-X00's, but you're the second person I've seen complaining about the highs and I trust your opinion.


Add the ZMF x Vibro Mk II to your list. I've heard only positive things about ZMF headphones. Have you tried them, Tjj?


----------



## caenlen

Beyer T90s get here tomorrow... testing my Fostex T50rp Mk3 right now... planar magnetic... omg that EDM music... LOL my head is like vibrating


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes I have.
> 
> They sound very similar to the Denon D5Ks but they are more tinny sounding. Basically they are D5Ks plus tin.
> 
> The sound a lot like the D5Ks with the dynamite mod and I am very curious to see if there is extra material in the cups that could be taken out to make them sound more like the D5Ks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Unless there is a very easy mod you can do to remove the tinny sound, then I am not interested.
> 
> The bass was good, the mids were good, and the sound stage was big and open. But the highs were awful.


Interesting. I'm curious to know what you like over them at the price point, too.


----------



## caenlen

@pez even if the highs are a little much the fostex th-x00 is prob so killer for EDM... now that I have tasted planar magnetic... real planar magnetic, not that HE-400s crap which doesn't hold a tongue to this bass of the mark 3's... I seriously want me some th-x00 for when I want that low end DROP haha









@pez 



 i can def tell a nicer low end on songs like this with planar magnetic, however, my monoprice 8323 hold their own with this song... the bass isn't as nice but its damn close for a $15 set of cans... man the 8323 don't get enough love, I gifted a pair to a few friends and they were blown away haha, the masses are so used to garbage


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez even if the highs are a little much the fostex th-x00 is prob so killer for EDM... now that I have tasted planar magnetic... real planar magnetic, not that HE-400s crap which doesn't hold a tongue to this bass of the mark 3's... I seriously want me some th-x00 for when I want that low end DROP haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pez
> 
> 
> 
> i can def tell a nicer low end on songs like this with planar magnetic, however, my monoprice 8323 hold their own with this song... the bass isn't as nice but its damn close for a $15 set of cans... man the 8323 don't get enough love, I gifted a pair to a few friends and they were blown away haha, the masses are so used to garbage


Well remember the TH-X00 is *NOT* planar magnetic. It is a dynamic headphone. The similarly priced ZMF x Vibro MK II is a planar, as it's one of the many beefed up T50s.

You need to try this:

http://www.amazon.com/JVC-System-HA-SZ2000-Stream-Headphones/dp/B00CIQ7NXQ

Known as the basshead king, as it essentially has a dedicated subwoofer.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Well remember the TH-X00 is *NOT* planar magnetic. It is a dynamic headphone. The similarly priced ZMF x Vibro MK II is a planar, as it's one of the many beefed up T50s.
> 
> You need to try this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/JVC-System-HA-SZ2000-Stream-Headphones/dp/B00CIQ7NXQ
> 
> Known as the basshead king, as it essentially has a dedicated subwoofer.


edit: not ordering, changed my mind... love planar too much ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Which $400 closed back headphone would you recommend then? I was about to pull the trigger on the TH-X00's, but you're the second person I've seen complaining about the highs and I trust your opinion.


Nothing. The best that I know of that I can recommend would be the Audeze EL8s for 500 USD (although prices seem to fluctuate because reasons). But I have no clue how much they cost in the UK.

Other then that, I would be looking at used D5K or D7Ks.

Actually if you could swing a pair of used D7Ks for a reasonable amount, you will be extremely happy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Add the ZMF x Vibro Mk II to your list. I've heard only positive things about ZMF headphones. Have you tried them, Tjj?


Ahhhhh cool.

I have heard wood cups on a t50rp before, but it was the thunder pants mod which did not sound good due to QC issues.

I will definitely seek these out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Also, don't go and give up based on one person's opinion, even if it's someone who has a wealth of experience. There are plenty of experts who think the Q701s are terrible, but I love them. Some say the HD800 is the be-all, end-all of dynamic headphones, I was rather underwhelmed.
> 
> Music is art, art is about beauty, and we all know the old adage about beauty.


Agreed. A number of people stated I'd swoon over the hd 600's in comparison to my AKG K712's but I just couldn't find that "magic" with the Sennheisers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Add the ZMF x Vibro Mk II to your list. I've heard only positive things about ZMF headphones. Have you tried them, Tjj?


Oh my, those are gorgeous. Any word on how they are for DnB, aggrotech, and gabber? .... And if my o2+odac Rev.B would stand a chance of driving them?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nothing. The best that I know of that I can recommend would be the Audeze EL8s for 500 USD (although prices seem to fluctuate because reasons). But I have no clue how much they cost in the UK.
> 
> Other then that, I would be looking at used D5K or D7Ks.
> 
> Actually if you could swing a pair of used D7Ks for a reasonable amount, you will be extremely happy.


Not even the PM3? Heard good things about the PM3 and it's just within the stated budget.

Agreed about the AH-D7000, I have one (with Lawton Angle Pads), as well as the AH-D2000 (with stock D7000 pads), love 'em both! So damn fun sounding.....


----------



## caenlen

It arrives Monday. New, sealed. Bold text in signature. See below.









I can still mail back my SMSL M6 for a refund, if anyone can recommend me a better DAC/AMP combo that pairs well with HE-560 under $230 please let me know.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It arrives Monday. New, sealed. Bold text in signature. See below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still mail back my SMSL M6 for a refund, if anyone can recommend me a better DAC/AMP combo that pairs well with HE-560 under $230 please let me know.


You need power, watts my friend. I know you don't want to hear Schiit but Schiit might be what's needed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Or a speaker amp


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Not even the PM3? Heard good things about the PM3 and it's just within the stated budget.
> 
> Agreed about the AH-D7000, I have one (with Lawton Angle Pads), as well as the AH-D2000 (with stock D7000 pads), love 'em both! So damn fun sounding.....


Oh god no.

I would be more interested in taking a gamble on trying to adapt or fix the fostex headphones.

The PM3 has a very small sound stage, the sound is far from being clear and detailed, and the bass is nothing special either.

There is nothing about them sonically that would make me recommend them. Even their high end stuff is kind of bad. Maybe that is too harsh. What I can definitely say is I really do not feel like there are any redeeming qualities about the oppos. They always sound "meh". They don't commit any real sins, but they certainly do not do anything well.

They are not good enough to be good headphones, and they are not wacky enough to be fun headphones. They are just bleh headphones.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Word on the street is that Schiit isn't really that great for power-starved orthos. Something about ideal ortho amplifiers featuring oversized power transformers (Schiit's transformers are pretty dinky as @Tjj226 Angel can attest to).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Word on the street is that Schiit isn't really that great for power-starved orthos. Something about ideal ortho amplifiers featuring oversized power transformers (Schiit's transformers are pretty dinky as @Tjj226 Angel can attest to).


Yeah but nothing under $200 is great for low sensitivity orthos as far as I'm aware. Most power amps in this price range aren't that good, although maybe you can find something on the used market?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Word on the street is that Schiit isn't really that great for power-starved orthos. Something about ideal ortho amplifiers featuring oversized power transformers (Schiit's transformers are pretty dinky as @Tjj226 Angel can attest to).


The HE560s are not all that power hungry.

The big catch though is these headphones are very very sensitive to impedance matching. And before you ask, no I do not know the magic input impedance needed to make these sound their best.

I know SS stuff did not work very well for it, and the tube stuff we had available did not work all that great either.

It actually sounded kind of nice out of an old funky fischer receiver someone brought in..........idk why since the receiver barely worked to begin with.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HE560s are not all that power hungry.
> 
> The big catch though is these headphones are very very sensitive to impedance matching. And before you ask, no I do not know the magic input impedance needed to make these sound their best.
> 
> I know SS stuff did not work very well for it, and the tube stuff we had available did not work all that great either.
> 
> It actually sounded kind of nice out of an old funky fischer receiver someone brought in..........idk why since the receiver barely worked to begin with.


I grabbed the Monoprice 11567 Desktop Headphone Amplifier/DAC, it has 3x power output over my SMSL M6 which is probably going back for a refund. I know, I know... you should't mess with high end cans unless you can buy proper dacs/amps for them, I am just going to do some tinkering, if it doesn't blow me away, the store said I can return the HE-560's for a refund within 30 days and he won't even charge me a restocking fee, I told him to cancel my order at first, and he chatted with me a bit. Trying to throw me a bone and help me out I guess, I don't know, anyways I got the 30 day window to decide.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez even if the highs are a little much the fostex th-x00 is prob so killer for EDM... now that I have tasted planar magnetic... real planar magnetic, not that HE-400s crap which doesn't hold a tongue to this bass of the mark 3's... I seriously want me some th-x00 for when I want that low end DROP haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pez
> 
> 
> 
> i can def tell a nicer low end on songs like this with planar magnetic, however, my monoprice 8323 hold their own with this song... the bass isn't as nice but its damn close for a $15 set of cans... man the 8323 don't get enough love, I gifted a pair to a few friends and they were blown away haha, the masses are so used to garbage


I'll have to give a listen later when I'm home







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh god no.
> 
> I would be more interested in taking a gamble on trying to adapt or fix the fostex headphones.
> 
> The PM3 has a very small sound stage, the sound is far from being clear and detailed, and the bass is nothing special either.
> 
> There is nothing about them sonically that would make me recommend them. Even their high end stuff is kind of bad. Maybe that is too harsh. What I can definitely say is I really do not feel like there are any redeeming qualities about the oppos. They always sound "meh". They don't commit any real sins, but they certainly do not do anything well.
> 
> They are not good enough to be good headphones, and they are not wacky enough to be fun headphones. They are just bleh headphones.


I'm curious what you listened to the Fostex on? I don't get the feeling they're tinny. They're definitely 'brighter' than an HD6X0, however.


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You need power, watts friend. I don't want to hear Schiit else .










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I grabbed the Monoprice 11567 it has 3x power output over my SMSL M6 which is probably going back for a refund..


That should work really nicely , same thing as my Fiio E09k for all intents and purposes minus the portable dac interfacing powerwise yeah though .

It barely drives my 75ohm Ultrasones on low gain, On high gain at about half is decent.. Anything higher I start to be very careful of just what I'm playing on them amped that fully..
System usb out level is always 7o-80 at the most btw


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That should work really nicely , same thing as my Fiio E09k for all intents and purposes minus the portable dac interfacing powerwise yeah though .
> 
> It barely drives my 75ohm Ultrasones on low gain, On high gain at about half is decent.. Anything higher I start to be very careful of just what I'm playing on them amped that fully..
> System usb out level is always 7o-80 at the most btw


What do you mean by "System usb out level is always 7o-80 at the most btw"? Don't turn the amp nob past 80% or so on the MP amp cause I might blow out the USB?


----------



## KG101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What do you mean by "System usb out level is always 7o-80 at the most btw"? Don't turn the amp nob past 80% or so on the MP amp cause I might blow out the USB?


I just keep it at most at 80 , even though optical out and usb I think are supposed to be clean signal all the way to 100 max volume , I just got used to that when running actual spdif coax out from my stx soundcard - I started audio much more so in caraudio so in my mind it is just a safe route to avoid clippin the signal is all


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> I just keep it at most at 80 , even though optical out and usb I think are supposed to be clean signal all the way to 100 max volume , I just got used to that when running actual spdif coax out from my stx soundcard - I started audio much more so in caraudio so in my mind it is just a safe route to avoid clippin the signal is all


ah thanks for that, yeah hopefully i won't need to go past 80-90 area


----------



## silvrr

Caenlen, where a outs in Indiana are you? Is Peoria,IL a doable drive for ya? There is a head-fi meet there in a few weeks and you would help yourself quite a bit by attending. You can listen to a wide variety of cans and see what signature suits you. I feel like I have seen you say you are buying 3-4 cans over the past week that are all over the board as far as signature goes. You would be better off to settle on a set of cans after listening to a bunch and and building a system around them.

In other news my 1.1 upgrade arrived for the Ether C. Big change in sound. Not surprising when you analyze the dense foam you take out and the porous foam that goes in. The replacement offers a lot more air movement and really opens things up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Caenlen, where a outs in Indiana are you? Is Peoria,IL a doable drive for ya? There is a head-fi meet there in a few weeks and you would help yourself quite a bit by attending. You can listen to a wide variety of cans and see what signature suits you. I feel like I have seen you say you are buying 3-4 cans over the past week that are all over the board as far as signature goes. You would be better off to settle on a set of cans after listening to a bunch and and building a system around them.
> 
> In other news my 1.1 upgrade arrived for the Ether C. Big change in sound. Not surprising when you analyze the dense foam you take out and the porous foam that goes in. The replacement offers a lot more air movement and really opens things up.


I agree with this sentiment lol.


----------



## Blze001

Anyone been able to get their hands on a pair of the Cascadia Audio Talos headphones? I know there are a billion T50RP mods out there, but for some reason these are catching my eye as a possible closed companion for my open AKGs.

$250 and they seem to be getting pretty good reviews, I'm tempted.

((Unfortunately I can't start my shopping at $500+ like Tjj can, so I gotta poke around the peasant headphones







))


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll have to give a listen later when I'm home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm curious what you listened to the Fostex on? I don't get the feeling they're tinny. They're definitely 'brighter' than an HD6X0, however.


Just to make sure we are talking about the same thing, I am talking about the TH00x or what ever they are called.

I am not talking about the th900 that I think the both of us actually like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone been able to get their hands on a pair of the Cascadia Audio Talos headphones? I know there are a billion T50RP mods out there, but for some reason these are catching my eye as a possible closed companion for my open AKGs.
> 
> $250 and they seem to be getting pretty good reviews, I'm tempted.
> 
> ((Unfortunately I can't start my shopping at $500+ like Tjj can, so I gotta poke around the peasant headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


LOOOOOL.

I have never actually bought headphones over 400 bucks. I just so happen to live in an area with a LOT of headphone enthusiasts, shops, and conventions.

I spend all my money on vintage speaker stuff instead


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> LOOOOOL.
> 
> I have never actually bought headphones over 400 bucks. I just so happen to live in an area with a LOT of headphone enthusiasts, shops, and conventions.
> 
> I spend all my money on vintage speaker stuff instead


Luckily I haven't plugged in (get it? because we plug headphones in?) to the audio scene around here. Probably a good thing as far as my wallet is concerned, but I probably should keep an eye out for the next audio convention downtown.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> A polarizing filter could help you out, they're pretty inexpensive too.


surprisingly enough I found an example of this.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/777735/mrspeakers-ether-c-review-announcement-a-new-closed-back-planar-magnetic-flagship-from-mrspeakers/1230#post_12073975

It helps, but doesn't fully get rid of the reflections. You still see the highlight on the cup from the light source and reflections of surrounding features are still there, looks like the old school method is still the best route.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> For your first question, I've seen a few users say they prefer the tonality of the L700, while admitting the SR-007 is the technically superior headphone (more transparency, detail, separation, extension). But these people are the minority. SR-007 all day!
> 
> HiFiMan build quality isn't atrocious. The HE-6 has inferior build quality to the DT 880 if I recall correctly, but the build quality is serviceable for home use nonetheless. The HE-6 is a wonderful sounding headphone even without mods; quite neutral, awesome transients and impact, lovely mid range. If the treble ends up being problematic to you, you can start by swapping pads and using parametric EQ. friend'scatdied is the man to talk to about the HE-6.
> I think he's saying the DT 880 is better than these other Beyers. I like the T1 more than the DT 880 personally, much more open and detailed.


Would one of the lesser amps, ie. the 353 or 252, sufficiently drive the SR-007?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Would one of the lesser amps, ie. the 353 or 252, sufficiently drive the SR-007?


Would it "drive" them? Yes.

Would it sound good? Maybe... maybe not.

If you live in the US, you SHOULD be able to find a star vendor around you. I am sure they are bound to have a high end pair of stax and a few amps to listen to.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Caenlen, where a outs in Indiana are you? Is Peoria,IL a doable drive for ya? There is a head-fi meet there in a few weeks and you would help yourself quite a bit by attending. You can listen to a wide variety of cans and see what signature suits you. I feel like I have seen you say you are buying 3-4 cans over the past week that are all over the board as far as signature goes. You would be better off to settle on a set of cans after listening to a bunch and and building a system around them.
> 
> In other news my 1.1 upgrade arrived for the Ether C. Big change in sound. Not surprising when you analyze the dense foam you take out and the porous foam that goes in. The replacement offers a lot more air movement and really opens things up.


2 hr 30 min drive away... hmm might be worth it indeed, and I can bring my HE-560 and MP amp/dac so i can compare to other camps dacs maybe?







can i get more info on this, or how do i sign up?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Would it "drive" them? Yes.
> 
> Would it sound good? Maybe... maybe not.
> 
> If you live in the US, you SHOULD be able to find a star vendor around you. I am sure they are bound to have a high end pair of stax and a few amps to listen to.


Yeah definitely see if you can try before you buy, but I'm sure the SR-007 on an SRM-353X will sound good unless you're used to hearing the SR-007 on a BHSE or something of that caliber.


----------



## caenlen

This amp/dac for HE-560? It is within my 200 budget, or just keep the Monoprice? https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=11567

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/aune-t1-se-headphone-amp

edit: plugging my t90's right now btw


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 2 hr 30 min drive away... hmm might be worth it indeed, and I can bring my HE-560 and MP amp/dac so i can compare to other camps dacs maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i get more info on this, or how do i sign up?


See here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/802278/peoria-il-summer-meet-2016-june-18th-2016

Its worth your time IMO. You can try your cans with different amps and here a ton of headphones in a short time at no cost (other than your mileage money) Every meet I have been to everyone is very friendly and looking to share what they have and offer advice when asked.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll have to give a listen later when I'm home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm curious what you listened to the Fostex on? I don't get the feeling they're tinny. They're definitely 'brighter' than an HD6X0, however.


It's not as bad as he says it is, but it's not as good as everyone else says it is.

I still think the TH-X00 is in FOTM status right now, and I doubt it will hold the test of time as the HD 6X0 do.


----------



## caenlen

Initial impressions of the T90: DISCLAIMER I AM NOT AN EXPERT AUDIOPHILE, just some my thoughts below

very unique sound... "speaker like", which is why they get so much hate on the brightness I think, I am going to pop on my HM5 pads see if tones down the brightness some, but overall the purity and cleanness of this is something I have never heard until now... imaging is much more accurate than my Pioneers, soundstage is about the same.

Vivaldi -Cantata 679 is my fav single flac file, and her vocals are not too bright imo... its gorgeous

the t90s feel like heaven on your head tho... super unique comfy feel to them

bass is damn good on these, was not expecting that honestly









@silvrr IM SIGNING UP, will bring my HE-560s too so I can try it on higher end amps


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Would it "drive" them? Yes.
> 
> Would it sound good? Maybe... maybe not.
> 
> If you live in the US, you SHOULD be able to find a star vendor around you. I am sure they are bound to have a high end pair of stax and a few amps to listen to.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah definitely see if you can try before you buy, but I'm sure the SR-007 on an SRM-353X will sound good unless you're used to hearing the SR-007 on a BHSE or something of that caliber.


Are there even other amp options for electro. stats aside from the BHSE (never happening) or Stax amps?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Are there even other amp options for electro. stats aside from the BHSE (never happening) or Stax amps?


Yep, DIY/custom built amps based on Kevin Gilmore's designs. Actually the BHSE is designed by him too. Check out this site:

http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/products/

You can often find used, high quality KGSSHVs for around $2000. The thing is there are a lot of crappy versions of these amps too, built from guys who aren't the best builders. Mjolnir-audio is very reputable, that builder is also referred to as spritzer or Birgir (his actual name). A fella by the name of Headinclouds is another reputable builder. I've forgotten others.

My end game headphone setup will likely include one of the amps from Mjolnir-audio, more specifically a KGSSHV.


----------



## caenlen

Beyerdynamic T90 doesn't get enough love... listening to a Japanese female vocalist, Suteki da Ne, it is gorgeous, it does borderline that too bright area though I admit. the details, comfort, imaging, etc make up for it though imo

I def can see some Beyer T1 2nd gen as an end game can for me.

edit: some genres shine with this, others fail terribly ---just to make it clear, I get all the hate


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Beyerdynamic T90 doesn't get enough love... listening to a Japanese female vocalist, Suteki da Ne, it is gorgeous, it does borderline that too bright area though I admit. the details, comfort, imaging, etc make up for it though imo
> 
> I def can see some Beyer T1 2nd gen as an end game can for me.
> 
> edit: some genres shine with this, others fail terribly ---just to make it clear, I get all the hate


That HE-560 should hit the sweet spot for you. Much more transparent and natural sounding than any Beyer I think, very detailed and open sounding and good extension.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep, DIY/custom built amps based on Kevin Gilmore's designs. Actually the BHSE is designed by him too. Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/products/
> 
> You can often find used, high quality KGSSHVs for around $2000. The thing is there are a lot of crappy versions of these amps too, built from guys who aren't the best builders. Mjolnir-audio is very reputable, that builder is also referred to as spritzer or Birgir (his actual name). A fella by the name of Headinclouds is another reputable builder. I've forgotten others.
> 
> My end game headphone setup will likely include one of the amps from Mjolnir-audio, more specifically a KGSSHV.


At those prices I'd much sooner pick up one of the higher series Stax amps from eBay or the like. I'm thinking I'm going to pick up the 800S and use my ST until I can roll in a DAC and amp and pick up an X-Fi card for the EAX support.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Beyerdynamic T90 doesn't get enough love... listening to a Japanese female vocalist, Suteki da Ne, it is gorgeous, it does borderline that too bright area though I admit. the details, comfort, imaging, etc make up for it though imo
> 
> I def can see some Beyer T1 2nd gen as an end game can for me.
> 
> edit: some genres shine with this, others fail terribly ---just to make it clear, I get all the hate


The treble on that thing...hiss!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just to make sure we are talking about the same thing, I am talking about the TH00x or what ever they are called.
> 
> I am not talking about the th900 that I think the both of us actually like.


Yes, I have a pair. Which is why I was asking the system you heard it on







. I don't remember getting to hear the TH-900







. I think I was so underwhelmed by the T50 and it's overpriced variant at the time to even bother to listen to them lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not as bad as he says it is, but it's not as good as everyone else says it is.
> 
> I still think the TH-X00 is in FOTM status right now, and I doubt it will hold the test of time as the HD 6X0 do.


Yeah, I definitely like them, but after the 'ooh shiny' effect has worn off, I don't see myself selling my HD650 for it. However, I do very much like them







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep, DIY/custom built amps based on Kevin Gilmore's designs. Actually the BHSE is designed by him too. Check out this site:
> 
> http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/products/
> 
> You can often find used, high quality KGSSHVs for around $2000. The thing is there are a lot of crappy versions of these amps too, built from guys who aren't the best builders. Mjolnir-audio is very reputable, that builder is also referred to as spritzer or Birgir (his actual name). A fella by the name of Headinclouds is another reputable builder. I've forgotten others.
> 
> My end game headphone setup will likely include one of the amps from Mjolnir-audio, more specifically a KGSSHV.


Normally I hate woo audio, but they have one of the better electrostatic amps that you can actually buy. The BHSE still suffers from really only being built by one guy.

I think more companies need to build BHSEs and try to tweak and tune them a bit better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, I have a pair. Which is why I was asking the system you heard it on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't remember getting to hear the TH-900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I was so underwhelmed by the T50 and it's overpriced variant at the time to even bother to listen to them lol.
> Yeah, I definitely like them, but after the 'ooh shiny' effect has worn off, I don't see myself selling my HD650 for it. However, I do very much like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am fairly certain you did. You heard them at the same seat as the K1000s.

And I heard them on some of my friends DIY amps that I know and trust that were not damaged by driving over 7 hours.









I also heard them on the head-fi standard issue schiit amps.

See here is the deal with them. They COULD be good. They COULD actually be really good. But there is something going on in the upper mids that really makes these have a little bit too much pop.

They are not smooth enough where you could listen to them for hours and hours without needing a break.

But I really do believe its fixable.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> At those prices I'd much sooner pick up one of the higher series Stax amps from eBay or the like. I'm thinking I'm going to pick up the 800S and use my ST until I can roll in a DAC and amp and pick up an X-Fi card for the EAX support.


Most of those Mjolnir Audio amps are a thousand times better than Stax amps. The KGSSHV Carbon treads in BHSE territory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Normally I hate woo audio, but they have one of the better electrostatic amps that you can actually buy. The BHSE still suffers from really only being built by one guy.
> 
> I think more companies need to build BHSEs and try to tweak and tune them a bit better.


Interesting, I know a lot of people aren't fans of the WES. I do agree that more people need to build the BHSE and other Gilmore designs. These days it's all about the KGSSHV Carbon and soon the Nanotube variants, and the DIY-T2 for a few, but the more variety the better. Plus this is the last run of the BHSE so non-builders like myself would have to resort to the second hand market to get one.

I'm not keen on ever spending $5000-6000 on an amp though. For me it will be a well built KGSSHV and then I'll call it a day as far as headphone gear goes.


----------



## friend'scatdied

There are a couple of BHSEs floating around from private builders and unlike the DIY-T2 you could probably commission one of them to make one for you.

The HeadAmp build is pretty much just the Gilmore design down to the letter with "gold standard" versions of all of the parts in the schematic, many of them being overkill. A BHSE from a private builder would likely run thousands less, with many of them trading for as little as $3-4K.

Stax amps aren't profitable enough for any other real companies to pursue. Eddie Current dropped theirs and I'd be surprised if Woo or RSA get any new sales for their offerings.

IMHO WES is a far cry from being "one of the better electrostatic amps" unless AC-coupled designs with output caps that bloatify the sound are your thing. WES might work well for some things like Lambdas or the Orpheus but it's designed to be euphonic instead of accurate.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There are a couple of BHSEs floating around from private builders and unlike the DIY-T2 you could probably commission one of them to make one for you.
> 
> The HeadAmp build is pretty much just the Gilmore design down to the letter with "gold standard" versions of all of the parts in the schematic, many of them being overkill. A BHSE from a private builder would likely run thousands less, with many of them trading for as little as $3-4K.
> 
> Stax amps aren't profitable enough for any other real companies to pursue. Eddie Current dropped theirs and I'd be surprised if Woo or RSA get any new sales for their offerings.
> 
> IMHO WES is a far cry from being "one of the better electrostatic amps" unless AC-coupled designs with output caps that bloatify the sound are your thing. WES might work well for some things like Lambdas or the Orpheus but it's designed to be euphonic instead of accurate.


I did hear the WES and BHSE with the SR-009 on the same day, although I don't know what tubes the WES was using. The BHSE sounded like it was on a completely different level in transparency, imaging, and overall performance and coherency.

The Megatron is another popular amp that people like to build.


----------



## friend'scatdied

So earlier this week my buddies and I blind tested Gungnir Multibit (hereafter Gumby) vs. Modi 2 into Vali 2 and unmodded HD 800. The important part was to control for volume as the Modi 2 has 1.5v output voltage vs. Gumby's 2v. We used a passive attenuator on the Gumby line and a calibration mic to match both within 0.1dB on a 1KHz test tone. DIY switchbox and Tidal HiFi with our choice of tracks rounded out the equipment.

None of us were able to confidently tell them apart in the controlled test. I did the best at 7/10 trials, but still failed to escape the null hypothesis. Not surprised as I reached a similar result a few years back.

I did this cold so it's possible with more training and more ideal track selection I might have scored better. For me it's much harder to listen for auditory cues than it is to look for visual cues.

It's also possible a more upscale amp like the Mjolnir 2 might have revealed the differences more precisely (e.g. Vali 2 might have been a bottleneck). I should have tried to borrow a Mojo for the test just in case.

Here's the kicker: we added an UpTone Regen to the Modi 2 afterwards, and one of my friends performed 5 trials. 0/5. He was convinced Regen + Modi 2 was Gumby every time!

Also using modded HE-6 right now out of the speaker taps of my Cambridge Azur 851a. If given the choice between HD 800 for $500 and HE-6 for $1000 I think I'd pick the latter.. Can't believe how good they are, let alone for how little they cost.


----------



## caenlen

@friend'scatd my HE-560 arrives Saturday. $599 free ship no tax, sealed. I can't wait, I am so pumped ^^ I am still trying to decide if I should get the modi 2 magni 2 combo... what is this UpTone Regen and its price? Can you link?

@oc'ing noob yes on many songs/music the treble is too much I agree with this critique of the T90 in full. However, watching anime with it for 2 hours tonight, and another 2-3 hours of JRPG game OST flac's, lots of violin and piano and such, it is pure heaven. Also, it is an amazing gaming can, too much treble isn't really noticeable in many games I tried out tonight, and I heard sounds I never heard before in those games making the games more of a neat experience imo, everyone seems to tell me the HE-560 will stomp the T90 in every aspect and I will still get that great feeling in gaming/anime/OST game flac's. also they are so comfortable and just wonder to touch, really really well built, I absolutely love how they feel on my head, but again everyone says HE-560 is even better... Saturday is going to change my life I hope ^^

edit: an example being in this anime I am watching right now, rain started falling in this scene and I literally looked up from my chair... damn good details/imaging I am not sure what you would call it, but it really is a joy to watch anime with, I just hope my HE-560 can replicate the rain thing, cause damn that is fun lol, or a whisper of a conversation i never heard with other cans, etc just gives better "immersion" i think that is the right word... lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @oc'ing noob yes on many songs/music the treble is too much I agree with this critique of the T90 in full. However, watching anime with it for 2 hours tonight, and another 2-3 hours of JRPG game OST flac's, lots of violin and piano and such, it is pure heaven. Also, it is an amazing gaming can, too much treble isn't really noticeable in many games I tried out tonight, and I heard sounds I never heard before in those games making the games more of a neat experience imo, everyone seems to tell me the HE-560 will stomp the T90 in every aspect and I will still get that great feeling in gaming/anime/OST game flac's. also they are so comfortable and just wonder to touch, really really well built, I absolutely love how they feel on my head, but again everyone says HE-560 is even better... Saturday is going to change my life I hope ^^


There is nothing wrong with treble, my ears just don't like headphones that are bright. The TH-X00 sometimes can get a bit sibilant to my ears so I have a custom EQ setting for when I use my TH-X00 vs LCD-2. I am very much a fan of warm sound signatures and smoothed treble.


----------



## Farih

Guys,
I'm in a sort of dillema....

I just bought a Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amp and saved a bit of money for a better headphone to.
The problem is 1 of my monitors died so now i need to buy a new monitor to, costing about the same as what i had saved for a headphone !

Should i maybe sell my other headphones so i can more easely buy a new/better headphone or will i regret selling the others ?

Atm i have a DT990, a SR80E and a HD558.
Together i would get about 200,- to 250,- euro for it.

Will one good more expensive headphone be able to replace these 3 ?
I have those 3 for specific tasks.
DT990 for (modern)classical, 70's disco, 60's and 70's pop, film and game music.
SR80E for old Americans on guitars (Neill Young, Bob Dylan, Tim Hardin and such)
HD558 for gaming only, its to boring with music IMO.

Will i regret selling these in favor of 1 more expensive headphone ?

I was thinking of getting a T90... Any other headphones i should have a look at around that price range ?
(i can get a T90 for 409,- euro)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am fairly certain you did. You heard them at the same seat as the K1000s.
> 
> And I heard them on some of my friends DIY amps that I know and trust that were not damaged by driving over 7 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also heard them on the head-fi standard issue schiit amps.
> 
> See here is the deal with them. They COULD be good. They COULD actually be really good. But there is something going on in the upper mids that really makes these have a little bit too much pop.
> 
> They are not smooth enough where you could listen to them for hours and hours without needing a break.
> 
> But I really do believe its fixable.


Alright, so that's why I was pushing you for more info. You said 'tinny' and I didn't think you were referring to the mids, but you speaking about the upper mids literally was the same thing I thought upon first hearing. The brain burn-in I think has fixed it for me ;p.

Of course I think it solely depends on what you're listening too. I find it 'near' perfect for rock/hardcore/etc.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> So earlier this week my buddies and I blind tested Gungnir Multibit (hereafter Gumby) vs. Modi 2 into Vali 2 and unmodded HD 800. The important part was to control for volume as the Modi 2 has 1.5v output voltage vs. Gumby's 2v. We used a passive attenuator on the Gumby line and a calibration mic to match both within 0.1dB on a 1KHz test tone. DIY switchbox and Tidal HiFi with our choice of tracks rounded out the equipment.
> 
> None of us were able to confidently tell them apart in the controlled test. I did the best at 7/10 trials, but still failed to escape the null hypothesis. Not surprised as I reached a similar result a few years back.
> 
> I did this cold so it's possible with more training and more ideal track selection I might have scored better. For me it's much harder to listen for auditory cues than it is to look for visual cues.
> 
> It's also possible a more upscale amp like the Mjolnir 2 might have revealed the differences more precisely (e.g. Vali 2 might have been a bottleneck). I should have tried to borrow a Mojo for the test just in case.
> 
> Here's the kicker: we added an UpTone Regen to the Modi 2 afterwards, and one of my friends performed 5 trials. 0/5. He was convinced Regen + Modi 2 was Gumby every time!
> 
> Also using modded HE-6 right now out of the speaker taps of my Cambridge Azur 851a. If given the choice between HD 800 for $500 and HE-6 for $1000 I think I'd pick the latter.. Can't believe how good they are, let alone for how little they cost.


One of my buddies and I did a similar test with his Gumby vs my Bifrost Uber on my Lyr and both of us could tell a pretty reasonable difference. Things were more crisp and clear, cymbals sounded more real, very crisp and clean, but we immediately both noticed a difference with the bass, there was more quantity and quality.

For me I am pretty content with my HD650's, I just got some dynamat in so I am going to try modding them this week and go from there. Next step will be saving for an amp upgrade (so I don't tube roll too much on the lyr), thinking I might end up building a Torpedo 3. I'm interested to hear how it compares to my buddies Zana Deux with the HD650's, they just seem to scale so well!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most of those Mjolnir Audio amps are a thousand times better than Stax amps. The KGSSHV Carbon treads in BHSE territory.
> Interesting, I know a lot of people aren't fans of the WES. I do agree that more people need to build the BHSE and other Gilmore designs. These days it's all about the KGSSHV Carbon and soon the Nanotube variants, and the DIY-T2 for a few, but the more variety the better. Plus this is the last run of the BHSE so non-builders like myself would have to resort to the second hand market to get one.
> 
> I'm not keen on ever spending $5000-6000 on an amp though. For me it will be a well built KGSSHV and then I'll call it a day as far as headphone gear goes.


My problem is I can't justify spending more on an amp than I spend on headphones. I can't really afford to spend $2k+ on one either; not in the foreseeable future anyway







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> My problem is I can't justify spending more on an amp than I spend on headphones. I can't really afford to spend $2k+ on one either; not in the foreseeable future anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, if you're spending under $1k on an amp then the Stax SRM-353X or SRM-323S is probably the way to go.


----------



## Shardnax

Is there much difference between those and the 727 or 007? The used price isn't much more for them over the 353X.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is there much difference between those and the 727 or 007? The used price isn't much more for them over the 353X.


Most agree that the SRM-353X and the SRM-323S are the best Stax amps out of the box, although the 727 with mods is known to surpass it. Mjolnir-audio has such a modded SRM-727 for sale albeit it's not under $1k.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys,
> I'm in a sort of dillema....
> 
> I just bought a Lehmann Audio Linear headphone amp and saved a bit of money for a better headphone to.
> The problem is 1 of my monitors died so now i need to buy a new monitor to, costing about the same as what i had saved for a headphone !
> 
> Should i maybe sell my other headphones so i can more easely buy a new/better headphone or will i regret selling the others ?
> 
> Atm i have a DT990, a SR80E and a HD558.
> Together i would get about 200,- to 250,- euro for it.
> 
> Will one good more expensive headphone be able to replace these 3 ?
> I have those 3 for specific tasks.
> DT990 for (modern)classical, 70's disco, 60's and 70's pop, film and game music.
> SR80E for old Americans on guitars (Neill Young, Bob Dylan, Tim Hardin and such)
> HD558 for gaming only, its to boring with music IMO.
> 
> Will i regret selling these in favor of 1 more expensive headphone ?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a T90... Any other headphones i should have a look at around that price range ?
> (i can get a T90 for 409,- euro)


Hi Farih, I have been using the T90s this week and for a lot of music they are too bright, however, I do find myself eagerly putting them on to watch anime, etc (read my post two posts above yours).
For music I still find my Pioneer SE-A1000 to be more enjoyable, they are only 60 Euro and crush every can you listed (I have tested all but the SR80E on your list), that being said audio is subjective. Still violin and guitar strings imo sound better, imaging, soundstage is more to my liking on the Pioneers... the T90s are very unique though and I like their flavor, you will not enjoy a lot of music with the t90s though, but if you like watching anime, violin/piano, gaming, the t90s kick major butt in those areas. I am hearing stuff I never heard before with the T90s, and it is truly a wonderful experience.

For 60 Euro though, if you can find the Pioneer SE-A1000 give them a shot







That being said... I do love my T90s... but my HE-560 get here Saturday and is said to be better in every area, if true... I will be in heaven... cause the T90s do feel like heaven on your head, just be very understanding that the brightness of it will ruin a lot of music for you, but it still has its uses


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is there much difference between those and the 727 or 007? The used price isn't much more for them over the 353X.


You missed out on some pretty amazing deals including a fully modified 117v SRM-727A for $800 and a SRM-717+SR-007 combo for $1800...

Don't spend more than $500 for a 323S or $800ish for a 717 or 727.


----------



## xTesla1856

Change of plans guys, cancelled all the Massdrop stuff and got this instead:

-Musical Fidelity V90HPA
-STAX SRS-2170
-Focal Spirit Classic

The V90 got here today, once all the other stuff arrives, I will post pictures and impressions


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Change of plans guys, cancelled all the Massdrop stuff and got this instead:
> 
> -Musical Fidelity V90HPA
> -STAX SRS-2170
> -Focal Spirit Classic
> 
> The V90 got here today, once all the other stuff arrives, I will post pictures and impressions


The V90-HPA is great for the money (139pounds only)
The DAC could be better maybe but the headphone amp is solid for its price IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hi Farih, I have been using the T90s this week and for a lot of music they are too bright, however, I do find myself eagerly putting them on to watch anime, etc (read my post two posts above yours).
> For music I still find my Pioneer SE-A1000 to be more enjoyable, they are only 60 Euro and crush every can you listed (I have tested all but the SR80E on your list), that being said audio is subjective. Still violin and guitar strings imo sound better, imaging, soundstage is more to my liking on the Pioneers... the T90s are very unique though and I like their flavor, you will not enjoy a lot of music with the t90s though, but if you like watching anime, violin/piano, gaming, the t90s kick major butt in those areas. I am hearing stuff I never heard before with the T90s, and it is truly a wonderful experience.
> 
> For 60 Euro though, if you can find the Pioneer SE-A1000 give them a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said... I do love my T90s... but my HE-560 get here Saturday and is said to be better in every area, if true... I will be in heaven... cause the T90s do feel like heaven on your head, just be very understanding that the brightness of it will ruin a lot of music for you, but it still has its uses


I do love my game/film and classical music.
Wish i could just go somewhere to listen but most fancy store's dont carry Beyers here









Will have a look at those Pioneers though, cant really go wrong for 60,-


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The V90-HPA is great for the money (139pounds only)
> The DAC could be better maybe but the headphone amp is solid for its price IMO.
> I do love my game/film and classical music.
> Wish i could just go somewhere to listen but most fancy store's dont carry Beyers here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will have a look at those Pioneers though, cant really go wrong for 60,-


EDIT: NSFW i guess, rofl

The T90s, are perhaps the sexiest cans I have ever owned btw... even last night sleeping, thinking about caressing the velvet at the top... the very unique grills... rubbing my fingers ever so gently over them... then to the very soft mixture of velvet and silky smooth earpads.... good thing we are in a private room... I have never owned cans that have physically made me feel this way... you have been warned.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The T90s, are perhaps the sexiest cans I have ever owned btw... even last night sleeping, thinking about caressing the velvet at the top... the very unique grills... rubbing my fingers ever so gently over them... then to the very soft mixture of velvet and silky smooth earpads.... good thing we are in a private room... I have never owned cans that have physically made me feel this way... you have been warned.


Needs NSFW tags


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Most agree that the SRM-353X and the SRM-323S are the best Stax amps out of the box, although the 727 with mods is known to surpass it. Mjolnir-audio has such a modded SRM-727 for sale albeit it's not under $1k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You missed out on some pretty amazing deals including a fully modified 117v SRM-727A for $800 and a SRM-717+SR-007 combo for $1800...
> 
> Don't spend more than $500 for a 323S or $800ish for a 717 or 727.


That's a shame, I probably would've went for the combo deal. Duly noted on the amps and prices. Thanks for answering all my questions thus far, guys.


----------



## caenlen

edit nm


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'm not keen on ever spending $5000-6000 on an amp though. For me it will be a well built KGSSHV and then I'll call it a day as far as headphone gear goes.


I know you have your heart set on the KGSSHV, but there's a KGST on the HF classifieds right now selling for $1650 built by a reputable member. FWIW the same design from Mjolnir runs $3000.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I know you have your heart set on the KGSSHV, but there's a KGST on the HF classifieds right now selling for $1650 built by a reputable member. FWIW the same design from Mjolnir runs $3000.


Thanks for sharing, I have seen good KGST's go for similarly low before but I'll just hold off for a good deal on a KGSSHV myself. The SR-007 can use the extra power and used ones can be had for just over $2k usually.


----------



## Jiryama

Hey guys i've been a long time lurker of the thread and I wanted to get your opinion on a good set up that I am thinking about investing in. I currently use a 2.1 desk setup with Bowers & Wilkins 685 S2's to listen to music and old Jazz records, which they sound phenomenal, but I would like to get a pair of headphones. I was using a pair of Monster 24k over the ear that I had received for free and they actually broke so I am looking for a new set up and would like to invest some money into it as I was constantly listening to my old pair.

I have the possibility to get the Sennheiser HD 600's for ~$260 | 650's for ~$325 and as far as I am seeing that would be possibly the best option. I listen to all sorts of music so I know that one genre might sound different than the other so unfortunately no way for me to identify a good pair from musical taste as it goes from instrumental to classic rock to country to edm. I have a store that I can visit in the Dallas, TX area to listen to the HD650's vs 600's that I plan on visiting but wanted to consult here to see if there was any other pair I should consider trying to listen to?

I am wanting to keep the entire cost at about $1,000 since I am also rebuilding my rig right now so I am looking for a good DAC / AMP that combines for ~$650. I have read a lot about Schiit and have seen some people say that they are overrated and some people swear by them. I haven't been able to locate a dealer that have them in my area giving me no opportunity to try the headphones out with them. Any recommendations for a combo that might be good with the HD650's that I am leaning more towards right now?

Thanks for your expertise! I am new to the higher end music scene so go easy on me!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Hey guys i've been a long time lurker of the thread and I wanted to get your opinion on a good set up that I am thinking about investing in. I currently use a 2.1 desk setup with Bowers & Wilkins 685 S2's to listen to music and old Jazz records, which they sound phenomenal, but I would like to get a pair of headphones. I was using a pair of Monster 24k over the ear that I had received for free and they actually broke so I am looking for a new set up and would like to invest some money into it as I was constantly listening to my old pair.
> 
> I have the possibility to get the Sennheiser HD 600's for ~$260 | 650's for ~$325 and as far as I am seeing that would be possibly the best option. I listen to all sorts of music so I know that one genre might sound different than the other so unfortunately no way for me to identify a good pair from musical taste as it goes from instrumental to classic rock to country to edm. I have a store that I can visit in the Dallas, TX area to listen to the HD650's vs 600's that I plan on visiting but wanted to consult here to see if there was any other pair I should consider trying to listen to?
> 
> I am wanting to keep the entire cost at about $1,000 since I am also rebuilding my rig right now so I am looking for a good DAC / AMP that combines for ~$650. I have read a lot about Schiit and have seen some people say that they are overrated and some people swear by them. I haven't been able to locate a dealer that have them in my area giving me no opportunity to try the headphones out with them. Any recommendations for a combo that might be good with the HD650's that I am leaning more towards right now?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise! I am new to the higher end music scene so go easy on me!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190R + Fiio K1 dac/amp usb for 39.99, put the other $900 in the bank. don't go down this road. you can thank me later, also... listen to Vivaldi Cantata 679 with your eyes closed with those $48 cans... rivals my Beyerdynamic T90s (same cost as hd 650, but I have never heard HD 650)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> EDIT: NSFW i guess, rofl
> 
> The T90s, are perhaps the sexiest cans I have ever owned btw... even last night sleeping, thinking about caressing the velvet at the top... the very unique grills... rubbing my fingers ever so gently over them... then to the very soft mixture of velvet and silky smooth earpads.... good thing we are in a private room... I have never owned cans that have physically made me feel this way... you have been warned.


Damn it, now i wanna try them even more.
Why did my monitor have to die








I would have just bought them allready if the monitor stayed alive.

Btw, what amp/dac have you used to drive the T90 ?
Ill be using a MF V-DAC II + V-PSU II and a Lehmann Audio Linear amp.
Comparible/similar to what you have or can i expect a completely different sound with the T90 on my set-up ?

I tryed looking for those Pioneers you mentioned to, sold out everywhere and not coming back in stock


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Hey guys i've been a long time lurker of the thread and I wanted to get your opinion on a good set up that I am thinking about investing in. I currently use a 2.1 desk setup with Bowers & Wilkins 685 S2's to listen to music and old Jazz records, which they sound phenomenal, but I would like to get a pair of headphones. I was using a pair of Monster 24k over the ear that I had received for free and they actually broke so I am looking for a new set up and would like to invest some money into it as I was constantly listening to my old pair.
> 
> I have the possibility to get the Sennheiser HD 600's for ~$260 | 650's for ~$325 and as far as I am seeing that would be possibly the best option. I listen to all sorts of music so I know that one genre might sound different than the other so unfortunately no way for me to identify a good pair from musical taste as it goes from instrumental to classic rock to country to edm. I have a store that I can visit in the Dallas, TX area to listen to the HD650's vs 600's that I plan on visiting but wanted to consult here to see if there was any other pair I should consider trying to listen to?
> 
> I am wanting to keep the entire cost at about $1,000 since I am also rebuilding my rig right now so I am looking for a good DAC / AMP that combines for ~$650. I have read a lot about Schiit and have seen some people say that they are overrated and some people swear by them. I haven't been able to locate a dealer that have them in my area giving me no opportunity to try the headphones out with them. Any recommendations for a combo that might be good with the HD650's that I am leaning more towards right now?
> 
> Thanks for your expertise! I am new to the higher end music scene so go easy on me!


I highly suggest trying out the HD650. It's a very agreeable headphone with all types of genres. Do you have a link of what else the shop you're going to try them at, has?

I like my Schiit equipment, but I don't think they are the holy grail, and their lower end options are easily beat, IMO.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I highly suggest trying out the HD650. It's a very agreeable headphone with all types of genres. Do you have a link of what else the shop you're going to try them at, has?
> 
> I like my Schiit equipment, but I don't think they are the holy grail, and their lower end options are easily beat, IMO.


You know what other headphone the HD650 compare to ?
I have had a HD558, 555 and 598 and didnt really like them.


----------



## rathborne

As an owner of an old pair of HD650s with an O2 amp I have to say I think they're amazing for almost everything... except for EDM like trance, drum and bass, EBM (aggrotech) and dubstep - though house music and its sub-genres seem fine







.


----------



## Farih

Hmmm the HD650 is a good bit cheaper then a T90 to and i dont listen to any Dubstep, Trance or stuff like that.
Why is it so hard to buy a new headphone lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You know what other headphone the HD650 compare to ?
> I have had a HD558, 555 and 598 and didnt really like them.


I haven't heard a headphone that really sounds quite like the HD650. I'd have to sit down with the 558 or 598 more to really give an idea. I just remember similar characteristics as far as the 'smooth' sound.

Honestly in the price range of the HD650, however, the TH-X00 are a great front runner. Bass quantity/quality is pretty great for the price range, though I haven't heard the T50rp MKIII....though I generally didn't like them when I initially heard them.

I have a suspicion that those used to smooth mids on something like a Sennheiser phone are the same that find the mids a bit forward and harsh on the TH-X00 (hence Tjj's quick rundown of them). I definitely found them this way at first, but between the mystery of 'burn-in' and brain burn-in, I don't really hear it anymore. Though, I haven't really put the HD650 back on in a while







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I haven't heard a headphone that really sounds quite like the HD650. I'd have to sit down with the 558 or 598 more to really give an idea. I just remember similar characteristics as far as the 'smooth' sound.
> 
> Honestly in the price range of the HD650, however, the TH-X00 are a great front runner. Bass quantity/quality is pretty great for the price range, though I haven't heard the T50rp MKIII....though I generally didn't like them when I initially heard them.
> 
> I have a suspicion that those used to smooth mids on something like a Sennheiser phone are the same that find the mids a bit forward and harsh on the TH-X00 (hence Tjj's quick rundown of them). I definitely found them this way at first, but between the mystery of 'burn-in' and brain burn-in, I don't really hear it anymore. Though, I haven't really put the HD650 back on in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


558s/598s sound very souless compared to the HD6x0 headphones.

Very cold. Very clinical. Very German.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I highly suggest trying out the HD650. It's a very agreeable headphone with all types of genres. Do you have a link of what else the shop you're going to try them at, has?
> 
> I like my Schiit equipment, but I don't think they are the holy grail, and their lower end options are easily beat, IMO.


I'll be going to this Audio Concepts Store. I was considering doing the Bitfrost / Asgard Combination but was willing to pay extra for the valhalla if the tubes make a noticeable difference in the sound.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> As an owner of an old pair of HD650s with an O2 amp I have to say I think they're amazing for almost everything... except for EDM like trance, drum and bass, EBM (aggrotech) and dubstep - though house music and its sub-genres seem fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I definitely agree with this. It was rather noticeable on my HD 600's with the harsher types of ebm/industrial and DNA. They were great for various forms of rock and metal, as well as most of the games I threw at them. Rather comfy once they settled in too, and I didn't really mind the cable coming out of both ear cups too.

But I'm one of those weird guys that actually likes the somewhat clinical sound that the AKG K712's are known for, but that could also be due to the fact that, well, the K712's have more oompf to the bass.









Edit: because I seem to like bass a touch more than is available in other headphones, I might look into some of the modded t50 headphones like the zmf's... Or just say screw it and buy a pair of Ether C's, haven't decided yet.


----------



## ajx

Any thought about a wireless headset?
I dont need mic, i need excellent battery life
Thanks


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 558s/598s sound very souless compared to the HD6x0 headphones.
> 
> Very cold. Very clinical. Very German.


Yeah, I remember them being a bit 'thin' in comparison, but heard them straight from a laptop at one point and didn't want to misjudge







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> I'll be going to this Audio Concepts Store. I was considering doing the Bitfrost / Asgard Combination but was willing to pay extra for the valhalla if the tubes make a noticeable difference in the sound.


I really enjoy that combo (Bifrost + A2) as I currently use it







. I'd say it's be worth it to check out the LCD-2s and both Beyer offerings. They seem to have the higher end of the spectrum when it comes to headphones. I'd actually say it'd be worth it to listen to all they let you







. Surprising as it is, some people still end up liking Grados.


----------



## Shardnax

Any suggestions on DACs for gear like the HD800S/SR-007/etc?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Any suggestions on DACs for gear like the HD800S/SR-007/etc?


For high end gear like that I'd get the Blue Hawaii! Lol!

For budget conscious peeps the Crack might be good enough (with speedball upgrade)!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> For high end gear like that I'd get the Blue Hawaii!


Perhaps I should've said with a sane and reasonable price







. I can't see myself spending more than a few hundred on a DAC unless it was an amp/DAC combo.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Perhaps I should've said with a sane and reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't see myself spending more than a few hundred on a DAC unless it was an amp/DAC combo.


Edited my answer to include a budget friendly dac/amp - the crack with speedball upgrade would be good!

If you want a solid state amp the Resonessence Labs Concero HP ($850) wold be a good choice too! Maybe The Gustard H10 / X12 as well?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Perhaps I should've said with a sane and reasonable price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can't see myself spending more than a few hundred on a DAC unless it was an amp/DAC combo.


The Parasound ZDac is likely one of the best in its price range, and Tjj who is an experienced builder highly recommends the Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III over all in that price range. The Jolida can be upgraded too, not just tube upgrades but you can have Jolida install upgrades (see their website).


----------



## Shardnax

Do you know the difference, if any, between the ZDac and the v2?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Do you know the difference, if any, between the ZDac and the v2?


Zdac 2 has an upgraded amp. The DAC section is the same. The Zdac original amp is a bit weak, sounds fine but doesn't have a lot of power.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Zdac 2 has an upgraded amp. The DAC section is the same. The Zdac original amp is a bit weak, sounds fine but doesn't have a lot of power.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> For high end gear like that I'd get the Blue Hawaii! Lol!
> 
> For budget conscious peeps the Crack might be good enough (with speedball upgrade)!


I'm still keen to hear the HD650s on a Crack+Speedball.

After all the reading I've done for these headphones that combination seems to be the end game for a great value set up.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I know I wouldn't mind giving the speedball with crack a shot myself, but I still don't know my opinion on whether or not I'm willing to go tubes. Probably because I have a bad habit of leaving gear turned on 24/7 - I'm willing to learn to turn an Asgard 2 off at the end of the day, but at least with that one if you leave it on the world won't end, room just gets a touch warmer over time.

What's interesting to me though is that I'm curious about how they alter the sound, but I'm worried the most about maintenance of tubes and whether or not I'll turn them off at the end of the day or not....


----------



## friend'scatdied

Maintenance for tubes is overstated; many variants have a useful service life of 5-10k hours (up to ~24 years if you use them 8 hours per week). Replacing tubes when they go bad is a much simpler affair than having to re-cap some solid state amplifiers every decade or so.


----------



## rathborne

I'd probably not use the Crack+Speedball on a regular basis and would probably not get used for gaming either as the O2 does fine for that.

The Crack would be used for when I want to just enjoy music







.

... and in winter when I want to heat the house without the aid of a column heater or reverse AC (the Valhalla v1 with after-market tubes did that well)







!

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maintenance for tubes is overstated; many variants have a useful service life of 5-10k hours (up to ~24 years if you use them 8 hours per week).


That was the same logic I applied to the for/against for a projector in the lounge room. Yes, the bulb is limited when run 24/7 but I don't use the projector so much that the lamp life is a major factor - especially not since I returned to PC gaming.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I really enjoy that combo (Bifrost + A2) as I currently use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd say it's be worth it to check out the LCD-2s and both Beyer offerings. They seem to have the higher end of the spectrum when it comes to headphones. I'd actually say it'd be worth it to listen to all they let you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Surprising as it is, some people still end up liking Grados.


Yeah I planned on listening to all of them that they would let me haha. I will be sure to check out the LCD-2 but those seem fairly pricey compared to the HD650's I can get for $325 - Maybe I am looking at the wrong prices for them. How are you liking your A2 bitfrost combo? Anything that you would change in your setup if you had the ability to? Would you upgrade the Bitfrost to the Multibit that they offer?

Is there any upkeep to tube Amps or special care that I should know about when considering between the Asgard 2 and the Valhalla 2?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Yeah I planned on listening to all of them that they would let me haha. I will be sure to check out the LCD-2 but those seem fairly pricey compared to the HD650's I can get for $325 - Maybe I am looking at the wrong prices for them. How are you liking your A2 bitfrost combo? Anything that you would change in your setup if you had the ability to? Would you upgrade the Bitfrost to the Multibit that they offer?
> 
> Is there any upkeep to tube Amps or special care that I should know about when considering between the Asgard 2 and the Valhalla 2?


My Bifrost is already an Uber, so I haven't had the desire to upgrade to the multi bit. Also, because it's a service that you have to send in for, it's not something I want to do until I hear it for myself...which may be never or until I convince someone I know to buy one







.

I can't say that I would change anything about my setup. The Asgard 2 is fairly warm for a solid-state amp, though not as warm as some tube amps I've heard. Enough to not make everything sound cold and analytical. If they made an Asgard 3, I think I'd definitely try one out right away, but it covers all of the bases for me. High and low gain keep all of my headphones happy, and I've yet to run into an issue where I feel like it's lacking power or 'oomph'. I would be curious to own a tube amp, but I'd rather own more headphones than amp/DAC setups







.

As far as maintenance, I don't think it's much different outside of maintaining a computer. Most likely you'd want to remove the tubes every so often to wipe down (most likely dry microfiber) and use some light air to blow any dust out of the sockets. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong about the above, but it shouldn't be any crazier than that, I'd imagine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maintenance for tubes is overstated; many variants have a useful service life of 5-10k hours (up to ~24 years if you use them 8 hours per week). Replacing tubes when they go bad is a much simpler affair than having to re-cap some solid state amplifiers every decade or so.


That's kind of what I was hoping to hear. Odds are when I have a reasonable amount of spare cash I'll stop into one of the local shops (or pay up and visit Vancouver as Headphone Bar has a really good reputation) and see how they are. Just really hoping they don't mind me using sources that aren't "high end" according to audiophiles, because if they were to use jazz as the comparison it would feel like a pointless endeavour due to, well, it being something I don't normally listen to


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Damn it, now i wanna try them even more.
> Why did my monitor have to die
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have just bought them allready if the monitor stayed alive.
> 
> Btw, what amp/dac have you used to drive the T90 ?
> Ill be using a MF V-DAC II + V-PSU II and a Lehmann Audio Linear amp.
> Comparible/similar to what you have or can i expect a completely different sound with the T90 on my set-up ?
> 
> I tryed looking for those Pioneers you mentioned to, sold out everywhere and not coming back in stock


Audioquest Jitterbug is a requirement if you own T90's, take away the harsh treble









I'm not alone, a guy over at head fi T90 thread gave me the tip. Tried. Yep, instantly better, even better is when you combine a Uptone Regen and Jitterbug together, = T90 is end game competitive or so I have read, but I can't afford the Uptone Regen yet. Def on my wishlist down the road though. Right now I am ultimate portable... been comparing all day and night my HE-560, Pioneers, T90s, dacs/amps.... my SMSL M6 sounds better than my Schiit Fulla, but only just barely... and seeing as how the Fulla and JItterbug don't need to be plugged into a wall and I am going to be traveling all over Europe soon, I decided on the T90, FUlla, and Jitterbug... bass is better than my T50rp in the LIke a G6 song and many others on my T90s







*Jitterbug. Jitterbug. Jitterbug*.









T90 sex. I am going to caress them tonight, maybe fondle the velvet, I haven't decided yet.

EDIT: also apparently Bughead EMporer player, and play your flac files from a ramdisk sounds load better than foobar or jriver, according to a thread over at head fi... going to try it soon myself... no idea yet. I use Groove so I am nub









edit 2: rule of thumb with t90, you put crap music into it your gonna crap out. playing some top 10 rap songs on google music, garbage lol. but funny thing is i played like a g6 song off youtube at 720p, and was sex. so some songs are just badly recorded, luckily this is generally just rap and not EDM.







@pez got me on dat EDM high

edit 3: im drinking tonight and done so much audio today, I don't even know anymore bros, im just yoloing with the t90 thats all i knows


----------



## pez

Lol drinking you say?









Glad I could help with providing some tunes







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol drinking you say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help with providing some tunes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


listened to all of them, and some that others on here gave me ^^ i'm beat, 13 hours straight of audio testing... gonna go pass out... do it again tomorrow, i didnt even touch 3 of my other cans today/tonight... just enjoyed the t90s so much lsitening to some anime and game flac OST's







i do like the he-560 for other things tho i have noticed some... hmmm audio is subjective, lol


----------



## caenlen

See sig. GG. ::lights a cigar::

edit: putting my t90's up for sale soon on OCN


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> See sig. GG. ::lights a cigar::
> 
> edit: putting my t90's up for sale soon on OCN


Hmm. Wondering... you think Z liked them







?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Maintenance for tubes is overstated; many variants have a useful service life of 5-10k hours (up to ~24 years if you use them 8 hours per week). Replacing tubes when they go bad is a much simpler affair than having to re-cap some solid state amplifiers every decade or so.


If those are typical hours it's solid state all the way for me.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Audioquest Jitterbug is a requirement if you own T90's, take away the harsh treble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not alone, a guy over at head fi T90 thread gave me the tip. Tried. Yep, instantly better, even better is when you combine a Uptone Regen and Jitterbug together, = T90 is end game competitive or so I have read, but I can't afford the Uptone Regen yet. Def on my wishlist down the road though. Right now I am ultimate portable... been comparing all day and night my HE-560, Pioneers, T90s, dacs/amps.... my SMSL M6 sounds better than my Schiit Fulla, but only just barely... and seeing as how the Fulla and JItterbug don't need to be plugged into a wall and I am going to be traveling all over Europe soon, I decided on the T90, FUlla, and Jitterbug... bass is better than my T50rp in the LIke a G6 song and many others on my T90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jitterbug. Jitterbug. Jitterbug*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T90 sex. I am going to caress them tonight, maybe fondle the velvet, I haven't decided yet.
> 
> EDIT: also apparently Bughead EMporer player, and play your flac files from a ramdisk sounds load better than foobar or jriver, according to a thread over at head fi... going to try it soon myself... no idea yet. I use Groove so I am nub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit 2: rule of thumb with t90, you put crap music into it your gonna crap out. playing some top 10 rap songs on google music, garbage lol. but funny thing is i played like a g6 song off youtube at 720p, and was sex. so some songs are just badly recorded, luckily this is generally just rap and not EDM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pez got me on dat EDM high
> 
> edit 3: im drinking tonight and done so much audio today, I don't even know anymore bros, im just yoloing with the t90 thats all i knows


I allready have a Jitterbug








Allthough its in use atm i never noticed a difference in SQ with it tbh.
I made my own fancy cable's to and didnt notice much if anything either.

The biggest improvement in SQ i got was with the Lehmann Linear amp, this thing is just amazing IMO (allthough some may find it to "clinical")
Upgraded the fuse in the Lehmann and made a nice power cable for it and again didnt really notice anything.

Sometimes i think its maybe because i use "cheap" headphones
Anyways... attleast i got proper nice cables and because i made most myself they didnt cost to much.

In later post i see you want to sell your T90's ?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Audioquest Jitterbug is a requirement if you own T90's, take away the harsh treble
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not alone, a guy over at head fi T90 thread gave me the tip. Tried. Yep, instantly better, even better is when you combine a Uptone Regen and Jitterbug together, = T90 is end game competitive or so I have read*, but I can't afford the Uptone Regen yet. Def on my wishlist down the road though. Right now I am ultimate portable... been comparing all day and night my HE-560, Pioneers, T90s, dacs/amps.... my SMSL M6 sounds better than my Schiit Fulla, but only just barely... and seeing as how the Fulla and JItterbug don't need to be plugged into a wall and I am going to be traveling all over Europe soon, I decided on the T90, FUlla, and Jitterbug... bass is better than my T50rp in the LIke a G6 song and many others on my T90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jitterbug. Jitterbug. Jitterbug*.


...

OK, rule number one: don't drink and post.









Secondly, don't believe everything you read on head-fi (or watch on YouTube).

It's helpful to imagine everyone on head-fi as a salesman for whatever product(s) they own. They want to feel like what they purchased was worth it, so they will spew nonsense to get other people to buy in to their same garbage.

This also applies to those that hate on any product (e.g. as Tjj just did on the TH-X00). Don't blindly believe people without hearing something for yourself. Trust your own ears, not the words of randoms on the internet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If those are typical hours it's solid state all the way for me.


I don't use headphones too often, so my speaker amp is solid state and my headphone amp has tubes. It's a good compromise since the speakers see much more general use.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Audioquest Jitterbug is a requirement if you own T90's, take away the harsh treble


Have someone learn to change your setup for you without you seeing. Then listen, and have them change it again. This will tell you how much of a difference there really is. Seeing the replacement happen can lead to expectation bias which will make you think there is a change. Blind testing like this can really reveal to you what does and does not cause a change.

If you will be traveling, and are in you mad hunt for some cans for this purpose you may want to look at closed cans. Open cans (T90 and 560s included) play an almost equal amount out the back of the headphone as they do towards your ear. Additionally on a flight or train you are going to hear all the noise from train/plane and annoy your neighbor.


----------



## caenlen

@farih yep going to sell all my cans over the next week or two I'll PM you with link to t90 if you get interested

@friend scatied, if you actually watch the z-reviews episode you will see he its not a sales pitch. they only had about 14 for sale on amazon, and I got the last one that was only at $529 total, comes with the STAX amp as well. I recommend watching that STAX video a few posts up at 1.5x speed. Don't know, I have trusted z-reviews for a long time, and he responds to all of my questions over last couple years and we have similar tastes. He doesn't like the 007 as much as he likes the ones we just bought recently







also I find it funny, his friend with the HD 800 immediately sold all his stuff for a STAX setup... made me giggle a little







within 30 minutes of hanging out with huis z-review buddy and hearing them. I trust in you Chewbacca!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Hmm. Wondering... you think Z liked them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Hard to say, I'm only three minutes into that "review" and it's coming across as more of a fanciful marriage proposal to me


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @friend scatied, if you actually watch the z-reviews episode you will see *he its not a sales pitch. they only had about 14 for sale on amazon, and I got the last one that was only at $529 total, comes with the STAX amp as well*. I recommend watching that STAX video a few posts up at 1.5x speed. Don't know, I have trusted z-reviews for a long time, and he responds to all of my questions over last couple years and we have similar tastes.


You realize the Amazon link in his YouTube video is a referral link, right?

I don't know why you trust him either, but it's your money I suppose.







I watched his HD 800 "review" and it was enough nonsense for me to not bother with any of his other videos.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You realize the Amazon link in his YouTube video is a referral link, right?
> 
> I don't know why you trust him either, but it's your money I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched his HD 800 "review" and it was enough nonsense for me to not bother with any of his other videos.


Oh, c'mon... His review of that Darkvoice one was priceless.... As in every time he says the word "different" take a swig of a beer. Make sure it's American beer, else you'll be smashed in the first five minutes









Myself, I use his reviews like most of the reviews on HeadFi: as additional opinions. There's only two audio things I've purchased sight unseen, and technically only one of them qualifies for such: my JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B. I can't really count my ATH-M50X's since I already owned a pair of the M50's, and the M50X's were a revision.

I am curious about those Stax headphones though, because they're just shy of $900 CAD with GST Amazon.ca.... But knowing me and my pretty much hard and fast rule of only buying things I've listened to or played with (second one being things like hardware synthesizers, and various audio software), I'd want to have a listen before paying out that kind of cash.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You realize the Amazon link in his YouTube video is a referral link, right?
> 
> I don't know why you trust him either, but it's your money I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched his HD 800 "review" and it was enough nonsense for me to not bother with any of his other videos.


I got it off Ebay not Amazon, but your point is noted. Oh well, if they don't blow me away I will ebay them and lose maybe $50 since the price has skyrocketed on Ebay as well now.

/shrug


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I got it off Ebay not Amazon, but your point is noted. Oh well, if they don't blow me away I will ebay them and lose maybe $50 since the price has skyrocketed on Ebay as well now.
> 
> /shrug


Just make sure to give them a chance, and some time actually listening to them. You're going through headphones like most eurorack modular synth users go through vca's or patch cables. It took me two weeks of listening to my HD 600's for 3-4 hours a day (twice that on weekends) and changing it up between them and my K712's before deciding that nope the Sennheisers weren't for me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Just make sure to give them a chance, and some time actually listening to them. You're going through headphones like most eurorack modular synth users go through vca's or patch cables. It took me two weeks of listening to my HD 600's for 3-4 hours a day (twice that on weekends) and changing it up between them and my K712's before deciding that nope the Sennheisers weren't for me.


I plan to, z-reviews said let the songs play on the stax for 7 hours a day 3 days in a row, and then actually start listening









I wouldn't say I am exactly going through headphones, STAX don't have much soundstage so I am keeping my Pioneers since they have most soundstage out of everything I own, and keeping my Fostex T50rp for the bass, I want to keep my t90s as well I love them... time will tell just waiting for STAX to arrive now. The HE-560 was a mistake tho I admit, I got in over my head needs to expensive of an amp/dac to be worthwhile, luckily the STAX coame with its own amp, and according to z-reviews destroys every other can in existence


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh, c'mon... His review of that Darkvoice one was priceless.... As in every time he says the word "different" take a swig of a beer. Make sure it's American beer, else you'll be smashed in the first five minutes


He's just pretty inexperienced. I can see his reviews as having entertainment value, but from the two or three videos I've watched I feel like he's offering more confusion for his audience than meaningful suggestion.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I plan to, z-reviews said let the songs play on the stax for 7 hours a day 3 days in a row, and then actually start listening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say I am exactly going through headphones, STAX don't have much soundstage so I am keeping my Pioneers since they have most soundstage out of everything I own, and keeping my Fostex T50rp for the bass, I want to keep my t90s as well I love them... time will tell just waiting for STAX to arrive now. The HE-560 was a mistake tho I admit, I got in over my head needs to expensive of an amp/dac to be worthwhile, luckily the STAX coame with its own amp, and according to z-reviews destroys every other can in existence


My comment was more in line with the fact that the past two months you've gone through several different pairs of headphones as well as dacs, amps, and combination units, with a lot of the comments that have been made come across as still being in the "honeymoon" phase where the whole "wow, this is awesome and shiny!" and self-validation on the expense are in full force. Advice has also been given along the lines of anything even remotely expensive is worthless (I believe it was a pair of HD 650's someone was contemplating) compared to a pair of Monoprice headphones, to how a Jitterbug paired with something else cleared up a problem that others mentioned, and you didn't agree about that treble problem until a few days later.

I'm all for excitement about that something new, but constantly dropping things you just recently got for something even newer and shinier.... I just don't want to see someone fall into the same buy/sell loop a LOT of the eurorack modular synth community has gotten into, where something is barely even given a chance before it's hocked off to someone else in search of something even shinier.

Also I think you're the first person I've read mentioning that Stax has poor soundstage, as most of those who've tried and/or owned Stax product tend to commend them on just how wide such can be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> He's just pretty inexperienced. I can see his reviews as having entertainment value, but from the two or three videos I've watched I feel like he's offering more confusion for his audience than meaningful suggestion.


Z also seems to ramble on about a number of things that aren't necessarily in relation to what he's reviewing, almost as if he's trying to pad his videos to make them somewhat longer.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Also I think you're the first person I've read mentioning that Stax has poor soundstage, as most of those who've tried and/or owned Stax product tend to commend them on just how wide such can be.


He's probably referring to the SR-207 and maybe the rest of the older Lambda lineup specifically, as those are known to sound closed in. The SR-007 and SR-009 are the only Stax headphones known for having an excellent sound stage, and I can say with certainty they do.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He's probably referring to the SR-207 and maybe the rest of the older Lambda lineup specifically, as those are known to sound closed in. The SR-007 and SR-009 are the only Stax headphones known for having an excellent sound stage, and I can say with certainty they do.


Yes, z-reviews only owns the 207 so that is what he was referring to. As far as the harshness of the T90 that is because I didn't test long enough, 80% of stuff I like with it and 20% the T90 just sounds like garbage, Out of my 6 cans right now I have worn the T90 the most, even today, just listneing to anime OST flac's, etc. I honestly will be surprised if STAX can do Japanese female vocals as well as the t90s, it just as this certain airiness to it that is hard to beat. FYI, z-reviews hates the t90 with all he is worth... I read reviews on amazon/head fi/here/etc he isn't my only source. Also, the Jitterbug does help some of my cans, I noticed with the PHilips SHP9500 it made them worse tho, it does change the sound signature or something, so you just gotta play around with it, thats why audio stuff is so overwhelming, I mean even changing earpads changes cans, its been rather overhwhelming for me. Looking forward to the STAX tho. I trust z-reviews for the most part, as he has said similar things about certain cans and then I buy those cans and I am like yep I see what he means, he is the reason I bought my HD 681 EVO's like two years ago and I have loved those things. Bought the Pioneers cause of him, same thing happened. T90s he said stay away from at all costs, I didn't and am glad I didn't, lol

meh, this is a new hobby I am enjoying it, everyone around me is still blowing all their money on drugs and alcohol, at least I have some distractions in life to keep me out of trouble unlike the rest of the meth heads in this stupid town, god i cant wait to get out of here and go to ireland


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You realize the Amazon link in his YouTube video is a referral link, right?
> 
> I don't know why you trust him either, but it's your money I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched his HD 800 "review" and it was enough nonsense for me to not bother with any of his other videos.


I think he is definitely inexperienced and he probably should not be considered a information source, but he IS probably one of the most honest reviewers out there.

I think tyll is probably a more experienced person and is probably a better source of information, but the problem is that most of his reviews are so polite to the point of being pointless.

Jude is well......................full of schiit. Both literally and physically.

If tyll could start being more direct about his thoughts, I think we would be better off. I can not stand it when he says that headphones X sound wonderful but they have a bunch of problems. NO TYLL!!! THEY SOUND LIKE CRAP TYLL. Stop making ten minute videos to give me a run around of how the headphones will ultimately let me down.

Same thing with peter buringer or however you spell that name. OH THESE SPEAKERS ARE GREAT. OH THESE OTHER ONES ARE GREAT TOO.

Funny story. I actually asked his wife about that habit of his in an elevator one time. I was just like look. He is BOUND to run into speaker systems that he does not like. Will he ever say anything negative. And she flat out told me no and that he likes every system. Which to me is code for no, they pay him too much cash.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj yep, I try to avoid people that smell like they are being sponsored in one form or another, that is why I like z-reviews, you just admitted yourself he is not perfect but he does come across as honest. I also think me and z-reviews have the same taste in sound signatures, just from watching all of his stuff over the years, T90 was only exception, which he hated, and so do you, but I still enjoy a lot for certain things lol

That one really surprised me actually, I usually have agreed with z-reviews 100%, he is the reason I bought the Pioneer SE-A1000 and Fostex t50rp recently, and I didn't regret either purchase. Keeping both alongside my STAX... prob will have to sell my T90s, but I am not sure yet.... they are so well built... gah if the STAX were made like the T90s, i seriously would sleep in bed with them and give them their own pillow









edit: if you actually watched his recent stax video he shows you its not some money scheme he is running, they only had like 10 STAX for sell at a reasonable price... lol... I just hopped over on Ebay at like 4am and got the last one at $477 i think it was... came with the amp too so I was like yolo


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He's probably referring to the SR-207 and maybe the rest of the older Lambda lineup specifically, as those are known to sound closed in. The SR-007 and SR-009 are the only Stax headphones known for having an excellent sound stage, and I can say with certainty they do.


Ahhhhh, I see. Kind of a pity that to enjoy the Stax sound you have to drop soooooo much cash on it. One of these days though I wouldn't mind listening to a higher end setup just to see.... ....Even if I probably wouldn't ever spend the $5k or so entry fee for a good high end Stax setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> meh, this is a new hobby I am enjoying it, everyone around me is still blowing all their money on drugs and alcohol, at least I have some distractions in life to keep me out of trouble unlike the rest of the meth heads in this stupid town, god i cant wait to get out of here and go to ireland


Definitely a good way to look at things. I have a feeling I came across as being too, shall we say... Harsh with my words. Suppose it's because when I buy something, it's usually to keep. I technically kept my HD 600's, it's just hubby wound up stealing them for a mobile rig, as they're comfortable for use with his Playstation Vita. Do they have the same quality as when he's at his desk? Nope, but he doesn't mind that.

Could also potentially be envy/jealousy too, as with a number of things I'll tend to spend days, weeks, or even months contemplating what I would want to do with the limited spare cash I have, and then sometimes I miss out on deals, othertimes I wind up contemplating for too long and they're no longer available. Sure, taking a similar approach to how one should take with tattoos (aka think about it for a while, make sure the design is solid and what you want before it's committed, because it's really REALLY pricy to have removed, and it hurts way more than the initial process ever could), but it's made it so that I've only ever sold a very few select items over the years, and those were very much so because at the time the other options were ones I really didn't like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> He's probably referring to the SR-207 and maybe the rest of the older Lambda lineup specifically, as those are known to sound closed in. The SR-007 and SR-009 are the only Stax headphones known for having an excellent sound stage, and I can say with certainty they do.


No?

Who told you that?

The stax 404 LE, stax sr-omega, and the stax sr sigmas all have amazing sound stage and presence.

You could also count the airbows, but that is a modded 507 so.....yeah.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhh, I see. Kind of a pity that to enjoy the Stax sound you have to drop soooooo much cash on it. One of these days though I wouldn't mind listening to a higher end setup just to see.... ....Even if I probably wouldn't ever spend the $5k or so entry fee for a good high end Stax setup.


SR-007A from Japan = $1700 or so
Stax SRM-353X = $925 in the US, $750-800 from Japan. SRM-323S is a few hundred cheaper and not too much different.

Plus whatever DAC you want or have. Far under $5k and still killer.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> SR-007A from Japan = $1700 or so
> Stax SRM-353X = $925 in the US, $750-800 from Japan. SRM-323S is a few hundred cheaper and not too much different.
> 
> Plus whatever DAC you want or have. Far under $5k and still killer.


My bad, I meant to add the tla "CAD" at the end of that. Converted that's $3,269 CAD already, and then when you go to add the DAC.... Yeah, it could be under $5k CAD. But man, that's still a pretty penny or three to acquire.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My bad, I meant to add the tla "CAD" at the end of that. Converted that's $3,269 CAD already, and then when you go to add the DAC.... Yeah, it could be under $5k CAD. But man, that's still a pretty penny or three to acquire.


Other than sound stage, the Lambdas are known to be some of the best performers in their price range and hitting far beyond it, particularly in transparency (as expected from electrostats) and details. I hope you try some Stax one day. I still need to hear a Lambda just out of curiosity.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Other than sound stage, the Lambdas are known to be some of the best performers in their price range and hitting far beyond it, particularly in transparency (as expected from electrostats) and details. I hope you try some Stax one day. I still need to hear a Lambda just out of curiosity.


Hmmm... Well, if I happen to see them, and I happen to have the approximately $850 CAD or so they seem to be going for right now.... And a chance to give them a try... Sure, why not, I'll try them out and see what my thoughts are. I just hope sales guys won't make too many weird looks when I whip out gabber and industrial music to try them out with









They do have one awesome thing going for them too... They kind of look neat, AND they're black in colour! .....And if shop well, you can get the drivers in black too.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel z-reviews said the soundstage wasn't that much, but I just read a load of reviews that say otherwise ^^ anwyays, I can't wait until they arrive, going to be a cool unique experience

@whitewulfe you didn't come across as harsh don't worry, just I don't mind losing out on some of the restocking fees since this is a hobby/distraction to keep me busy until grad school starts up (I don't have any friends where I live since they all moved away and/or are druggies and I don't like that crowd, and I have a lot of hobbies to keep me busy not just this headphone stuff) You might be right, I don't spend enough time with them... I do think I know what I like fairly quickly though. If you test something out 3-4 hours a day for 3 weeks like you did your HD 600, I almost wonder if that is like "you learn to like it" and if you had a bunch to try out like at a convention someday on proper setups, if you would really find what you like in a short amount of time. I just googled Edmonton, I am sure there are audio meetups, or stores you can call in nearby major capital. Might be worth looking into. I am going to a meetup in Illinois June 18th, hopefully my STAX are here by then and I can bring them with me.

sidenote- as I said earlier, I did make a mistake in getting the hE-560... was skeptical that a $400 amp and another $300 dac would only be a minor upgrade, and even though I got a good deal on the HE-560 the idea of dropping $700 on all that stuff... and finding what matches with what, I was just woops... better refund these... gonna lose about $50 in restocking fee, but its ok, lesson learned on that one.

as far as the STAX go, even if I don't like them I can easily sell them for what I paid since the price has skyrocketed on them. I think this will be my final setup though, STAX and my fostex t50rp for when I want bass


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjjangel z-reviews said the soundstage wasn't that much, but I just read a load of reviews that say otherwise ^^ anwyays, I can't wait until they arrive, going to be a cool unique experience
> 
> @whitewulfe you didn't come across as harsh don't worry, just I don't mind losing out on some of the restocking fees since this is a hobby/distraction to keep me busy until grad school starts up (I don't have any friends where I live since they all moved away and/or are druggies and I don't like that crowd, and I have a lot of hobbies to keep me busy not just this headphone stuff) You might be right, I don't spend enough time with them... I do think I know what I like fairly quickly though. If you test something out 3-4 hours a day for 3 weeks like you did your HD 600, I almost wonder if that is like "you learn to like it" and if you had a bunch to try out like at a convention someday on proper setups, if you would really find what you like in a short amount of time. I just googled Edmonton, I am sure there are audio meetups, or stores you can call in nearby major capital. Might be worth looking into. I am going to a meetup in Illinois June 18th, hopefully my STAX are here by then and I can bring them with me.
> 
> sidenote- as I said earlier, I did make a mistake in getting the hE-560... was skeptical that a $400 amp and another $300 dac would only be a minor upgrade, and even though I got a good deal on the HE-560 the idea of dropping $700 on all that stuff... and finding what matches with what, I was just woops... better refund these... gonna lose about $50 in restocking fee, but its ok, lesson learned on that one.
> 
> as far as the STAX go, even if I don't like them I can easily sell them for what I paid since the price has skyrocketed on them. I think this will be my final setup though, STAX and my fostex t50rp for when I want bass


No YOUR headphones will not have great sound stage. (although it should actually be very good for the price I suppose)

I was just saying that there are other stax headphones that have good sound stage.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjjangel z-reviews said the soundstage wasn't that much, but I just read a load of reviews that say otherwise ^^ anwyays, I can't wait until they arrive, going to be a cool unique experience
> 
> @whitewulfe you didn't come across as harsh don't worry, just I don't mind losing out on some of the restocking fees since this is a hobby/distraction to keep me busy until grad school starts up (I don't have any friends where I live since they all moved away and/or are druggies and I don't like that crowd, and I have a lot of hobbies to keep me busy not just this headphone stuff) You might be right, I don't spend enough time with them... I do think I know what I like fairly quickly though. If you test something out 3-4 hours a day for 3 weeks like you did your HD 600, I almost wonder if that is like "you learn to like it" and if you had a bunch to try out like at a convention someday on proper setups, if you would really find what you like in a short amount of time. I just googled Edmonton, I am sure there are audio meetups, or stores you can call in nearby major capital. Might be worth looking into. I am going to a meetup in Illinois June 18th, hopefully my STAX are here by then and I can bring them with me.
> 
> sidenote- as I said earlier, I did make a mistake in getting the hE-560... was skeptical that a $400 amp and another $300 dac would only be a minor upgrade, and even though I got a good deal on the HE-560 the idea of dropping $700 on all that stuff... and finding what matches with what, I was just woops... better refund these... gonna lose about $50 in restocking fee, but its ok, lesson learned on that one.
> 
> as far as the STAX go, even if I don't like them I can easily sell them for what I paid since the price has skyrocketed on them. I think this will be my final setup though, STAX and my fostex t50rp for when I want bass


Glad to hear it. I've been told I can come across as harsh or aggressive at times, and it's something I do my best to work on but with text it isn't always the easiest to pull off.

As for the HD 600's... Well, for voice comms across various games and playing real time strategy games, I absolutely loved them. It's just, in comparison, with my O2+ODAC Rev.B I found I greatly preferred the low end that my K712's had. It's almost like a lot of the music I listen to demands that nice punchy bass with a nice, almost harsh clinical cut to how headphones portray music. Basically, given my love of aggrotech/industrial and gabber/Harsh EBM music the HD 600's didn't pair well. For hubby they were excellent, but he absolutely loves a wide variety of rock, and it's what he listens to on a regular basis. I also found the pads on the HD 600's "pinched" along the jawline for the first five minutes, and then it faded/disappeared after the pads had warmed up sufficiently. Interestingly enough, the biggest thing I hold as a flaw against my K712's is that if you don't get the headband just right maaaaaaaan does it dig into my skull.

Trying out headphones at a meet would be lovely, but the only real meets that seem to happen out here (at least that I've found out about so far) are either just over three hours away and held haphazardly aka not often at all (Calgary), or on a semi-regular basis but twelve hours away (Vancouver). Lack of a vehicle also makes going to headphone meets a lot harder. Also, Edmonton is the capital of Alberta, so it's probably as close as one can get to a capital in this province
















There are some stores, but......
- Gramophone: staff wouldn't even say hi both times I stopped in to try and ask questions, and they come across as being very very VERY "omg tubes". They're also on Whyte Ave, so not easy to get to outside of work hours. They do however carry HiFiMan and Audeze, so maybe they might say hi next time I'm in. Hard to say.
- Audio Ark: Great guys, usually some pretty amazing staff with plenty of knowledge. They also gave me snacks a lot when I was a UPS delivery driver, and enjoyed a lot of their speakers set ups. I better have, they were $250k setups







Bonus points for being relatively easy to get to from home. No idea what they have for headphones, because their website isn't exactly easy to check out such. Really should stop in sometime, but the other reason I would on a Thursday (124th Street Grand Market, aka Farmer's Market) is now seven blocks further south








- Audio Toyz: they're in the sketchy part of Whyte Ave, and they don't seem to follow their own posted hours, so despite having tried to go in there a half dozen times during work I pretty much gave up. Besides, found out they aren't an official retailer for a few of the brands I was looking at, which immediately brought pause since for a while they were advertising themselves as such.

There probably are more shops that I don't know about, but those seem to be the main ones. So many people online recommend Gramophone, and I'd be willing to give them a try again.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No YOUR headphones will not have great sound stage. (although it should actually be very good for the price I suppose)
> 
> I was just saying that there are other stax headphones that have good sound stage.


It's OK Tjj, we still have our speakers for soundstage. We both know headstage from headphones just doesn't compare.

FWIW prices on Stax are "on the rise" mainly because the JPY has been rallying, so exchange rates are less favorable those importing them from Japan.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's OK Tjj, we still have our speakers for soundstage. We both know headstage from headphones just doesn't compare.
> 
> FWIW prices on Stax are "on the rise" mainly because the JPY has been rallying, so exchange rates are less favorable those importing them from Japan.


Yeah I'm really glad I got my Stax right before the price hikes.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah I'm really glad I got my Stax right before the price hikes.


Likewise, I still may end up selling them if they don't blow me away and I will break even. Listening to my Philips SHP9500 and Fostex T50rp tonight, and honestly, I am quite happy with even just these two, and my Pioneer SE-A1000 for gaming.

@whitewulfe edmonton is a capital...







woops ; ; american geography class ye?


----------



## Farih

Guys,
Since i am running poor because i have to buy a new monitor i wonder if i can get something nice and cheap to get me satisfied for a little while.

I love my DT990 for almost all kinds of music but especially game/film, classical/orchestral music.
Love my HD558 for gaming.
Love my SR80E for when i drink beer and meetup with some old Americans on guitars.

Is there any Headphone around 200,- that can match or even better top these ?

Would love the Bass amount of a DT990 (could be more tight though) with the mids of the HD558.
I dont mind the highs in a DT 990, many people say there to harsh but i dont think so myself, mids are clearly a bit lacking for me though.

Should i maybe get a DT990 600ohm Manufaktur and sell my other 250ohm DT990 ?

I tryed looking for Pioneer SE-A1000's and Phillips SHP9500's but they are all sold out


----------



## pez

That's going to be hard to beat for that price point. In that case, anything is just going to be a side grade, and potentially no better than what you've got.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's OK Tjj, we still have our speakers for soundstage. We both know headstage from headphones just doesn't compare.
> 
> FWIW prices on Stax are "on the rise" mainly because the JPY has been rallying, so exchange rates are less favorable those importing them from Japan.


Yeup.

My ultimate goal would be to get a piece of land and dump a bunch of shipping containers on it.

I want my own isolated listening room that runs off battery supply for silky smooth power delivery. Much stage. Very sound. Wow.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's going to be hard to beat for that price point. In that case, anything is just going to be a side grade, and potentially no better than what you've got.


Agreed 100%. You have some of the best headphones in that price range, nothing in that price range is flat out better for the same tasks except maybe the HD 598 vs the HD 558 which should be only a minor difference (that can nearly be reached with simple mods).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys,
> Since i am running poor because i have to buy a new monitor i wonder if i can get something nice and cheap to get me satisfied for a little while.
> 
> I love my DT990 for almost all kinds of music but especially game/film, classical/orchestral music.
> Love my HD558 for gaming.
> Love my SR80E for when i drink beer and meetup with some old Americans on guitars.
> 
> Is there any Headphone around 200,- that can match or even better top these ?
> 
> Would love the Bass amount of a DT990 (could be more tight though) with the mids of the HD558.
> I dont mind the highs in a DT 990, many people say there to harsh but i dont think so myself, mids are clearly a bit lacking for me though.
> 
> Should i maybe get a DT990 600ohm Manufaktur and sell my other 250ohm DT990 ?
> 
> I tryed looking for Pioneer SE-A1000's and Phillips SHP9500's but they are all sold out


Have you considered just selling those headphones and getting a much nicer one, such as a ZMF Classic or HD600 (which is $250 if you count the gift card)?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys,
> Since i am running poor because i have to buy a new monitor i wonder if i can get something nice and cheap to get me satisfied for a little while.
> 
> I love my DT990 for almost all kinds of music but especially game/film, classical/orchestral music.
> Love my HD558 for gaming.
> Love my SR80E for when i drink beer and meetup with some old Americans on guitars.
> 
> Is there any Headphone around 200,- that can match or even better top these ?
> 
> Would love the Bass amount of a DT990 (could be more tight though) with the mids of the HD558.
> I dont mind the highs in a DT 990, many people say there to harsh but i dont think so myself, mids are clearly a bit lacking for me though.
> 
> Should i maybe get a DT990 600ohm Manufaktur and sell my other 250ohm DT990 ?
> 
> I tryed looking for Pioneer SE-A1000's and Phillips SHP9500's but they are all sold out


http://www.overclock.net/t/1600902/newegg-48-philips-shp9500-sound-like-senn-hd600-with-better-soundstage-open-box

Still in stock $48, and a very different sound signature then everything you have listed.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup.
> 
> My ultimate goal would be to get a piece of land and dump a bunch of shipping containers on it.
> 
> I want my own isolated listening room that runs off battery supply for silky smooth power delivery. Much stage. Very sound. Wow.


i need your help tjj, if I am going to be in Ireland (moisture in the air all the time and everyone opens there windows in that country almost year round)... I am worried about some stuff I have read, moisture shocking me etc... degrading the integrity of the stax over time, etc...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i need your help tjj, if I am going to be in Ireland (moisture in the air all the time and everyone opens there windows in that country almost year round)... I am worried about some stuff I have read, moisture shocking me etc... degrading the integrity of the stax over time, etc...


yeah?

I mean you will only get shocked if you listen to the headphones with wet hair.

The only times I have heard of people getting shocked is when they go out of their way to be an idiot.

But as for moisture causing degradation.....eh. Yes it is real and it is a problem, but its not like the headphones will shock you or blow up due to high humidity.

And I assume you will be using these headphones in your room anyways, so just get a small dehumidifier if it bothers you. They are cheap.

The real issue is dust. Dust will kill the headphones faster than anything else. When you are not using your headphones, try to drape some plastic over them. Or maybe put them in a display case or something. It does not have to be fancy, it just has to keep the dust out.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen just showed me this. If anyone is in need of a good DAC for a low price:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322120357434?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## caenlen

https://www.google.com/search?q=planar+magnetic+EMF&oq=planar+magnetic+EMF&aqs=chrome..69i57.3417j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 interesting... Lenz's Law, and some other interesting reads there.... gg planar magnetic owners?

side note: this is neat and I want one


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=planar+magnetic+EMF&oq=planar+magnetic+EMF&aqs=chrome..69i57.3417j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8 interesting... Lenz's Law, and some other interesting reads there.... gg planar magnetic owners?
> 
> side note: this is neat and I want one


I have heard some plasma tweeters that were in a better setup than this.

They sound great, but they will produce ozone.

Basis for original (SCP) IDLH: The chosen IDLH is based on the statement by AIHA [1966] that pulmonary edema developed in welders who had a severe acute exposure to an estimated 9 ppm ozone plus other air pollutants [Kleinfeld et al. 1957]. Patty [1963] reported that 15 to 20 ppm is lethal to small animals within 2 hours [Witheridge and Yaglou 1937]. AIHA [1966] also reported that on the basis of animal data, exposure at 50 ppm for 60 minutes will probably be fatal to humans [King 1963].

If it were not for the very serious health issues, everything we would be listening to would be plasma based drivers.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> caenlen just showed me this. If anyone is in need of a good DAC for a low price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322120357434?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


Great DAC for the price, I love mine.


----------



## Jiryama

Stopping by AudioConcepts near me to listen to some headphones on Thursday with my eye on the HD650's but keeping an open mind. Looking to buy a DAC/Amp combination to go with it totalling ~$650. Was considering the BitFrost + Asgard2/Valhalla2 combo from Schiit that pez said he really likes.

Any other combination around 650 that you guys think would run well together? I was thinking of maybe saving an extra month and going for the Woo Audio WA3 but wasn't sure how much better it would really be then the A2 or V2 from schiit.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Stopping by AudioConcepts near me to listen to some headphones on Thursday with my eye on the HD650's but keeping an open mind. Looking to buy a DAC/Amp combination to go with it totalling ~$650. Was considering the BitFrost + Asgard2/Valhalla2 combo from Schiit that pez said he really likes.
> 
> Any other combination around 650 that you guys think would run well together? I was thinking of maybe saving an extra month and going for the Woo Audio WA3 but wasn't sure how much better it would really be then the A2 or V2 from schiit.


asgard 2 on ebay goes for a decent price


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> asgard 2 on ebay goes for a decent price


Alright awesome, I will definitely look there before I actually buy when i make a decision!


----------



## KG101

Doesn't matter,Stax broo.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KG101*
> 
> Doesn't matter,Stax broo.


I am actually considering refusing my stax upon delivery so I get a full refund. I am not certain yet what I am going to do, besides the risk of shock I was reading about, and since I live in Indiana (90%+ humidity everyday, which STAX manual even says be careful with 90+ humidity) and I can't buy a dehumidifier because I have dry eye disease and will just make everything blurry for me (winter is hell enough already as it is).

Also, the dust issue... I would have to box them up after every time I use them or buy a case for them because my house is dusty, really dusty... I clean my room, wash sheets, sweep, and dust a lot... but it just isn't enough with 4 people and pets in the house. I constantly have to clean out my PC of dust. So yeah, having to care for cans like a baby is not exactly ideal for me just yet, until I get my own apartment someday.

Think I am going to keep my T90s, Pioneers, Philips, HD 681 EVO's, and I have some T20rp coming in which is supposed to have deeper bass than the T50rp, if it does I am going to mail back to the T50rp and the T20rp will be my bass cans, but I am hesitant to even keep my T90s or my planar magnetics, EMF radiation is real, see below.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/473894/health-issues-associated-with-prolonged-headphones-use-due-to-emf-pollution

see post number 3 ^ about the beyer t1's


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Stopping by AudioConcepts near me to listen to some headphones on Thursday with my eye on the HD650's but keeping an open mind. Looking to buy a DAC/Amp combination to go with it totalling ~$650. Was considering the BitFrost + Asgard2/Valhalla2 combo from Schiit that pez said he really likes.
> 
> Any other combination around 650 that you guys think would run well together? I was thinking of maybe saving an extra month and going for the Woo Audio WA3 but wasn't sure how much better it would really be then the A2 or V2 from schiit.


Tjj has always recommended some variant of Jolida's Glass DAC to me: http://www.jolida.com/product/glass-fx-tube-dac-iii

No personal experience, but I've always trusted his opinion







. I'm not sure how good the headphone out is on it (Tjj will have to comment), but it's a lot of functionality, and apparently a great matchup for Sennheiser headphones.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have heard some plasma tweeters that were in a better setup than this.
> 
> They sound great, but they will produce ozone.
> 
> Basis for original (SCP) IDLH: The chosen IDLH is based on the statement by AIHA [1966] that pulmonary edema developed in welders who had a severe acute exposure to an estimated 9 ppm ozone plus other air pollutants [Kleinfeld et al. 1957]. Patty [1963] reported that 15 to 20 ppm is lethal to small animals within 2 hours [Witheridge and Yaglou 1937]. AIHA [1966] also reported that on the basis of animal data, exposure at 50 ppm for 60 minutes will probably be fatal to humans [King 1963].
> 
> If it were not for the very serious health issues, everything we would be listening to would be plasma based drivers.


I doubt _everything_ would be plasma based.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> caenlen just showed me this. If anyone is in need of a good DAC for a low price:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322120357434?_trksid=p2055359.m1431.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


The bidding war has already pushed it past every auction still in the sold history @[email protected]


----------



## Farih

Thanks for all the advice everyone.

I did think about selling my other headphones to get a nice expensive one but i think i might regret it later.
Seems nicer to just collect a whole arsenal of headphones.

Maybe i should have bought a cheaper amp instead of the Lehmann so i had money to spend on a headphone to, then again if my monitor didnt die i would have been able to buy one now..... If only we could look in the future....

Ill keep searching for the Pioneer SE-A1000 and Phillips SPH9500 as they seem like absolute bargains, shame they are sold out everywhere in Holland.. Will be looking in UK and Germany now with a last resort the US.

Also put an offer down on a 2nd hand Fidelio X2 for 100,- euro.
Hopefully that goes through, seems like a nice headphone for 100,-


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thanks for all the advice everyone.
> 
> I did think about selling my other headphones to get a nice expensive one but i think i might regret it later.
> Seems nicer to just collect a whole arsenal of headphones.
> 
> Maybe i should have bought a cheaper amp instead of the Lehmann so i had money to spend on a headphone to, then again if my monitor didnt die i would have been able to buy one now..... If only we could look in the future....
> 
> Ill keep searching for the Pioneer SE-A1000 and Phillips SPH9500 as they seem like absolute bargains, shame they are sold out everywhere in Holland.. Will be looking in UK and Germany now with a last resort the US.
> 
> Also put an offer down on a 2nd hand Fidelio X2 for 100,- euro.
> Hopefully that goes through, seems like a nice headphone for 100,-


if you can get the fidelio x2 for 100-150 euro that is a great deal. that is an excellent can. you will enjoy more than philips shp9500 or my pioneer se-a1000 i think, i loved the x2, but mine had some quality issues like it shipped from mexico (some were made there officially) and it had glue ont he earcups etc... so i said no screw this, and got a refund. not paying 300 bucks for bad quality control, hopefully yours was made in china tho, they have better quality than mexico ones


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1600902/newegg-48-philips-shp9500-sound-like-senn-hd600-with-better-soundstage-open-box
> 
> Still in stock $48, and a very different sound signature then everything you have listed.


"Not available for the Netherlands"

Newegg being a racist bastard !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if you can get the fidelio x2 for 100-150 euro that is a great deal. that is an excellent can. you will enjoy more than philips shp9500 or my pioneer se-a1000 i think, i loved the x2, but mine had some quality issues like it shipped from mexico (some were made there officially) and it had glue ont he earcups etc... so i said no screw this, and got a refund. not paying 300 bucks for bad quality control, hopefully yours was made in china tho, they have better quality than mexico ones


Asking price for the X2 was 150,-
So its ok to go up to his asking price ?

Also found a ATH-M50X Limited Edition for 130,-
Would that be up my street ? dont think i ever tryed a 50$+ closed can lol.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> "Not available for the Netherlands"
> 
> Newegg being a racist bastard !
> Asking price for the X2 was 150,-
> So its ok to go up to his asking price ?
> 
> Also found a ATH-M50X Limited Edition for 130,-
> Would that be up my street ? dont think i ever tryed a 50$+ closed can lol.


Do you want/need isolation? If yes, get the M50X. If no, go for the X2. Both are pretty good cans.

As far as the costs go, the X2 is a great deal at $150, the M50X is fairly priced at $130.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Do you want/need isolation? If yes, get the M50X. If no, go for the X2. Both are pretty good cans.
> 
> As far as the costs go, the X2 is a great deal at $150, the M50X is fairly priced at $130.


I was looking at buying both of them








Good for my starting collection.

I dont care for isolation, i care for good sound.
I just never tryed closed cans worth over 50$.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I doubt _everything_ would be plasma based.
> The bidding war has already pushed it past every auction still in the sold history @[email protected]


Maybe I should put mine up for sale. That's almost double the price I payed for mine.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I was looking at buying both of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good for my starting collection.
> 
> I dont care for isolation, i care for good sound.
> I just never tryed closed cans worth over 50$.


Generally speaking open cans are going to have more soundstage and better mids/treble, while closed will have the lead in isolation and bass. My personal opinion is you want to go with open headphones unless you NEED isolation or dat bass yo.

One odd exception are the K550s which, although closed, have a soundstage that rivals quite a few open cans out there.


----------



## pez

I like the M50X. Very good can, and especially so at the $100 mark.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am actually considering refusing my stax upon delivery so I get a full refund. I am not certain yet what I am going to do, besides the risk of shock I was reading about, and since I live in Indiana (90%+ humidity everyday, which STAX manual even says be careful with 90+ humidity) and I can't buy a dehumidifier because I have dry eye disease and will just make everything blurry for me (winter is hell enough already as it is).
> 
> Also, the dust issue... I would have to box them up after every time I use them or buy a case for them because my house is dusty, really dusty... I clean my room, wash sheets, sweep, and dust a lot... but it just isn't enough with 4 people and pets in the house. I constantly have to clean out my PC of dust. So yeah, having to care for cans like a baby is not exactly ideal for me just yet, until I get my own apartment someday.
> 
> Think I am going to keep my T90s, Pioneers, Philips, HD 681 EVO's, and I have some T20rp coming in which is supposed to have deeper bass than the T50rp, if it does I am going to mail back to the T50rp and the T20rp will be my bass cans, but I am hesitant to even keep my T90s or my planar magnetics, EMF radiation is real, see below.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/473894/health-issues-associated-with-prolonged-headphones-use-due-to-emf-pollution
> 
> see post number 3 ^ about the beyer t1's


Dude. You are gonna be fine. I promise you.

And no, you would not have to box them up every time. Just get a headphone stand. You are gonna probably want one no matter what headphones you get.

Then all you gotta do is chuck the plastic cover it comes with over the top of them.



I have much older stax that have seen far worse and they still work fine. Its not like stax headphones are super fragile. They just require you to be a little mindful about how you treat your headphones.

Just don't be stupid. Give them a little respect and I promise you that you will enjoy your headphones for a very long time.


----------



## caenlen

@tjj thanks I needed that confidence booster

@farih m50x is great at bass and lets have fun and dance type music, but the x2 is pretty damn nice, the soundstage/accuracy is out of this world. i could pinpoint people walks in FPS games so accurately with the x2's... ^^


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just don't be stupid. Give them a little respect and I promise you that you will enjoy your headphones for a very long time.


This. Headphones are pretty long lasting if you take care of them, there are hundreds of examples from the '70s and '80s that are still going strong because the owners didn't toss them around and kept 'em clean.

Granted, a number of those headphones were built like tanks and weighed as much as a small car, but still.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> "Not available for the Netherlands"
> 
> Newegg being a racist bastard !
> Asking price for the X2 was 150,-
> So its ok to go up to his asking price ?
> 
> Also found a ATH-M50X Limited Edition for 130,-
> Would that be up my street ? dont think i ever tryed a 50$+ closed can lol.


I love my M50X's, but they do have a few things to keep in mind. They are known for having a v-shape profile to their sound, or in other words they have accentuated bass and highs. This makes them great for a lot of electronic styles of music, but they definitely aren't hd 600's.

I absolutely love my pair though, even if I occasionally have to fight my husband to get them back (not as often now that he has his HD 600's) - they're my go to pair when I want to enjoy my music with just a bit more bass ^_^

The limited editions are extra icing on the cake - I would have owned a pair but I just couldn't wait the two weeks for a pair to come in so I got black instead.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I love my M50X's, but they do have a few things to keep in mind. They are known for having a v-shape profile to their sound, or in other words they have accentuated bass and highs. This makes them great for a lot of electronic styles of music, but they definitely aren't hd 600's.
> 
> I absolutely love my pair though, even if I occasionally have to fight my husband to get them back (not as often now that he has his HD 600's) - they're my go to pair when I want to enjoy my music with just a bit more bass ^_^
> 
> The limited editions are extra icing on the cake - I would have owned a pair but I just couldn't wait the two weeks for a pair to come in so I got black instead.


Also a side note for the M50x's they literally have 0 amount of sound stage, so don't even dream of gaming with them, but you will have X2's for gaming which are just the opposite, soundstage gods. I actually refunded my M50x's a long time ago, got them for $99 new, just didn't feel lively to me, I like a little sound stage personally. My monoprice 8323's have decent bass, but decent sound stage too, for $15 but they are my fav budget bass cans.


----------



## Jiryama

Went to the Audio store today because I didn't want to wait until Thursday haha. I listened to the Audeze EL-18, AudioQuest Nighthawk, and the HD650's. I also listened to the Audeze LC2's and HD800s for giggles although way out of my price range.

The EL-18 lower range sounded awful to me, all over the place and not very consistent, so then I went to the Nighthawk, which had much better bass in my opinion but the higher frequencies seem to have fallen off to me which is unfortunate because I like to listen to classical music fairly often actually. Then to the HD650's, the base wasn't as deep as it was on the Nighthawk but it hit those higher range frequencies a lot better. I can see now why you guys were saying that it is a pretty well rounded set of cans. I actually found the HD800s to be uncomfortable on the stock ear pieces, I am sure that normally you would replace them but the stock HD650s were much better and didn't mess with my glasses almost at all. I think for the $325 the HD650s will be my first pair of hi-fi headphones!

I tried out the 2 Amp/DAC that the gentlemen said would go well. Once of them was the NAD-D1050 which sounded a bit more natural and offered some better bass. Then I also tried out the Chord Mojo in which he said would give the better DAC and beat any Schiit stack easily. Claimed that going with a combo isn't necessarily better or worse than going with 2 separate units, DAC & Amp. The gentlemen also recommended going with a solid state amp as tube amps generally just introduce noise into the signal. Is there any truth to those two comments? Are either of those ones that he recommended good combinations for the DAC/Amp? Was already considering a Schiit stack(Bifrost+A2) or the Jolida Glass FX tube dac III.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

What did you think of the LCD-2?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Went to the Audio store today because I didn't want to wait until Thursday haha. I listened to the Audeze EL-18, AudioQuest Nighthawk, and the HD650's. I also listened to the Audeze LC2's and HD800s for giggles although way out of my price range.
> 
> The EL-18 lower range sounded awful to me, all over the place and not very consistent, so then I went to the Nighthawk, which had much better bass in my opinion but the higher frequencies seem to have fallen off to me which is unfortunate because I like to listen to classical music fairly often actually. Then to the HD650's, the base wasn't as deep as it was on the Nighthawk but it hit those higher range frequencies a lot better. I can see now why you guys were saying that it is a pretty well rounded set of cans. I actually found the HD800s to be uncomfortable on the stock ear pieces, I am sure that normally you would replace them but the stock HD650s were much better and didn't mess with my glasses almost at all. I think for the $325 the HD650s will be my first pair of hi-fi headphones!
> 
> I tried out the 2 Amp/DAC that the gentlemen said would go well. Once of them was the NAD-D1050 which sounded a bit more natural and offered some better bass. Then I also tried out the Chord Mojo in which he said would give the better DAC and beat any Schiit stack easily. Claimed that going with a combo isn't necessarily better or worse than going with 2 separate units, DAC & Amp. The gentlemen also recommended going with a solid state amp as tube amps generally just introduce noise into the signal. Is there any truth to those two comments? Are either of those ones that he recommended good combinations for the DAC/Amp? Was already considering a Schiit stack(Bifrost+A2) or the Jolida Glass FX tube dac III.


Glad to hear you found something you like! However, if you weren't 'sold' by the HD650, don't think that means you have to settle







. Did you have the chance to try the HD600 as well?

As for the tubes part....I think Tjj may come in here and rant for about half a page about how stupid that statement is







. Of course it introduces noise into the signal...I mean that's literally what tube amps are made to do. However, Sennheiser HD600 and HD650 + tube amps have always been a popular choice for as many years as I've known anything about headphones. I generally prefer solid state amps with the HD650 because it's already a warmer headphone, but I feel the complete opposite about the HD600.

And unfortunately, I know nothing about those two amps that were mentioned, but in the end, remember those guys are salesmen. The great part about Schiit stuff is you get a 15 day no-questions-asked return policy in the event that you don't like them. To me it sounds like that dealer loses a lot of money to Schiit as one, they're not authorized to sell them, and two, people generally like it and are recommended it over the stuff they carry.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> What did you think of the LCD-2?


Fair warning: I am no expert at music and this was off of only 20 minutes of listening. They were closing up shop and I had already been there for 2 hours listening to the headphones and 2 separate Dac/Amp.
I liked them, they were a much more comfortable for me stock than the HD800s actually but that is an easy fix. The soundstage was freaking amazing and it had some of the best lows and midrange that I had heard out of all of them comparatively. The lower notes just had a certain depth to them that I didn't quite feel whenever I was listening to the same song on the HD800s. Only thing that I noticed was the high notes while I listened to some of the instrumental music (Piano, flute, saxaphone etc) didn't seem to have that flair in them, not that it struggled to produce the note but seemed less natural like. It could also be that I am not used to listening to something THAT natural and just sounded different.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad to hear you found something you like! However, if you weren't 'sold' by the HD650, don't think that means you have to settle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Did you have the chance to try the HD600 as well?
> 
> As for the tubes part....I think Tjj may come in here and rant for about half a page about how stupid that statement is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Of course it introduces noise into the signal...I mean that's literally what tube amps are made to do. However, Sennheiser HD600 and HD650 + tube amps have always been a popular choice for as many years as I've known anything about headphones. I generally prefer solid state amps with the HD650 because it's already a warmer headphone, but I feel the complete opposite about the HD600.
> 
> And unfortunately, I know nothing about those two amps that were mentioned, but in the end, remember those guys are salesmen. The great part about Schiit stuff is you get a 15 day no-questions-asked return policy in the event that you don't like them. To me it sounds like that dealer loses a lot of money to Schiit as one, they're not authorized to sell them, and two, people generally like it and are recommended it over the stuff they carry.


They didn't actually have the HD600 out for listening when I visited but i've read a lot about some of the different opinions that people have had about the two and think that I would prefer the 650s more now that I have a reference point. I hadn't seen either of those 2 brands even mentioned in this thread while i've read up on things in the past so I wasn't too sure. They are salesman and do work off of commission which is why I took it in for consideration but posed the question to you lovely people! I figured that combining a Dac and Amp you will have to have some type of sacrifice by nature otherwise more people would be doing it. Unfortunately the store I visited is the only store that I can visit to try equipment out since Best Buy magnolia doesn't exactly have these headphones on Display. There is a head-fi meet I was considering going to but 4 hour drive one way heh. I was thinking of possibly saving for an extra month and trying the Schiit Lyr 2 since it is a hybrid solid state and tube Amp, I could select whichever or both for the headphones that I am listening to at the time. Just not sure if the $100 for v2 or even the $200 for L2 is worth it for the tubes. Could save the money and just get the A2 which I am sure would be a solid setup since I am coming from headphones plugged into the back of a motherboard for my source and some less stellar headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Fair warning: I am no expert at music and this was off of only 20 minutes of listening. They were closing up shop and I had already been there for 2 hours listening to the headphones and 2 separate Dac/Amp.
> I liked them, they were a much more comfortable for me stock than the HD800s actually but that is an easy fix. The soundstage was freaking amazing and it had some of the best lows and midrange that I had heard out of all of them comparatively. The lower notes just had a certain depth to them that I didn't quite feel whenever I was listening to the same song on the HD800s. Only thing that I noticed was the high notes while I listened to some of the instrumental music (Piano, flute, saxaphone etc) didn't seem to have that flair in them, not that it struggled to produce the note but seemed less natural like. It could also be that I am not used to listening to something THAT natural and just sounded different.
> They didn't actually have the HD600 out for listening when I visited but i've read a lot about some of the different opinions that people have had about the two and think that I would prefer the 650s more now that I have a reference point. I hadn't seen either of those 2 brands even mentioned in this thread while i've read up on things in the past so I wasn't too sure. They are salesman and do work off of commission which is why I took it in for consideration but posed the question to you lovely people! I figured that combining a Dac and Amp you will have to have some type of sacrifice by nature otherwise more people would be doing it. Unfortunately the store I visited is the only store that I can visit to try equipment out since Best Buy magnolia doesn't exactly have these headphones on Display. There is a head-fi meet I was considering going to but 4 hour drive one way heh. I was thinking of possibly saving for an extra month and trying the Schiit Lyr 2 since it is a hybrid solid state and tube Amp, I could select whichever or both for the headphones that I am listening to at the time. Just not sure if the $100 for v2 or even the $200 for L2 is worth it for the tubes. Could save the money and just get the A2 which I am sure would be a solid setup since I am coming from headphones plugged into the back of a motherboard for my source and some less stellar headphones.


if you want to save some money, lot of people say these sound 90-95% like the HD650's, (if you want drop $500 more to get that other 5% thats up to you) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA08C3H14853 they often go on sale for 59.99 and require basically nothing to amp, a good dac would be nice tho, i just use a schiit fulla.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if you want to save some money, lot of people say these sound 90-95% like the HD650's, (if you want drop $500 more to get that other 5% thats up to you) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA08C3H14853 they often go on sale for 59.99 and require basically nothing to amp, a good dac would be nice tho, i just use a schiit fulla.


I remember our club giving away one of those last year. Great entry level headphones. Too bad the pads aren't replaceable, at least not to my knowledge.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I remember our club giving away one of those last year. Great entry level headphones. Too bad the pads aren't replaceable, at least not to my knowledge.


they are not replaceable, they are decent tho, i would like to put my hm5's on them if i could. oh well, still super comfy.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if you want to save some money, lot of people say these sound 90-95% like the HD650's, (if you want drop $500 more to get that other 5% thats up to you) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA08C3H14853 they often go on sale for 59.99 and require basically nothing to amp, a good dac would be nice tho, i just use a schiit fulla.


I will probably end up getting those to start with then get my Amp/DAC ; visit the Audio store and listen to the 650's again, if I like them more then buy those as well. Grab a DragonFly or Fulla like you mentioned and use them with my laptop while i'm away or traveling since they won't aren't as expensive lol.


----------



## caenlen

i got my t90s up for sale on ebay tonight... STAX are shipped out... i also bought a headphone stand for them that will arriving soon... looking forward to it







only other headphone issue I am doing is my go to bass cans, my fostex t20rp get here friday which are said to have deeper bass than my t50rp, so whoever wins that fight will be my bass cans. and STAX SR-207 for everything else. I might even Ebay my SR-207 at some point to get the new SR-301 for $370 (headphones only and keep the amp that comes with my 207s) prob end up being very little out of pocket for a decent upgrade to the headphones. They just came out I think April 2016 and have more bass than the 207s, so that would be dream setup, wouldn't even need fostex then

edit: @farih if i could back to get my x2's at the $199 price i got them at, i would have dealt with the glue/poor quality control and just never bought another set of cans again as long as i lived. the soundstage and accuracy of the soundstage is out of this world for gaming. I hope my STAX are good for gaming, I like that immersion of when someone is creeping up behind me and i hear their footsteps... none of my other cans have been able to do that, only my x2's... gah if it was for that glue on the can... stupid quality control ; ;


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Fair warning: I am no expert at music and this was off of only 20 minutes of listening. They were closing up shop and I had already been there for 2 hours listening to the headphones and 2 separate Dac/Amp.
> I liked them, they were a much more comfortable for me stock than the HD800s actually but that is an easy fix. The soundstage was freaking amazing and it had some of the best lows and midrange that I had heard out of all of them comparatively. The lower notes just had a certain depth to them that I didn't quite feel whenever I was listening to the same song on the HD800s. Only thing that I noticed was the high notes while I listened to some of the instrumental music (Piano, flute, saxaphone etc) didn't seem to have that flair in them, not that it struggled to produce the note but seemed less natural like. It could also be that I am not used to listening to something THAT natural and just sounded different.
> They didn't actually have the HD600 out for listening when I visited but i've read a lot about some of the different opinions that people have had about the two and think that I would prefer the 650s more now that I have a reference point. I hadn't seen either of those 2 brands even mentioned in this thread while i've read up on things in the past so I wasn't too sure. They are salesman and do work off of commission which is why I took it in for consideration but posed the question to you lovely people! I figured that combining a Dac and Amp you will have to have some type of sacrifice by nature otherwise more people would be doing it. Unfortunately the store I visited is the only store that I can visit to try equipment out since Best Buy magnolia doesn't exactly have these headphones on Display. There is a head-fi meet I was considering going to but 4 hour drive one way heh. I was thinking of possibly saving for an extra month and trying the Schiit Lyr 2 since it is a hybrid solid state and tube Amp, I could select whichever or both for the headphones that I am listening to at the time. Just not sure if the $100 for v2 or even the $200 for L2 is worth it for the tubes. Could save the money and just get the A2 which I am sure would be a solid setup since I am coming from headphones plugged into the back of a motherboard for my source and some less stellar headphones.


So my suggestion is to grab an amp first. Reason I say this is I looked up your motherboard and believe it or not you have a very decent Realtek chip. The 1150 actually measures really decently for onboard audio. Enough so that a sound card won't provide much if any benefit for you over onboard. I've tested it and it's very clean. There's definitely a difference between that and a dedicated setup, but it wouldn't be the worst thing to do when getting an amp.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Went to the Audio store today because I didn't want to wait until Thursday haha. I listened to the Audeze EL-18, AudioQuest Nighthawk, and the HD650's. I also listened to the Audeze LC2's and HD800s for giggles although way out of my price range.
> 
> The EL-18 lower range sounded awful to me, all over the place and not very consistent, so then I went to the Nighthawk, which had much better bass in my opinion but the higher frequencies seem to have fallen off to me which is unfortunate because I like to listen to classical music fairly often actually. Then to the HD650's, the base wasn't as deep as it was on the Nighthawk but it hit those higher range frequencies a lot better. I can see now why you guys were saying that it is a pretty well rounded set of cans. I actually found the HD800s to be uncomfortable on the stock ear pieces, I am sure that normally you would replace them but the stock HD650s were much better and didn't mess with my glasses almost at all. I think for the $325 the HD650s will be my first pair of hi-fi headphones!
> 
> I tried out the 2 Amp/DAC that the gentlemen said would go well. Once of them was the NAD-D1050 which sounded a bit more natural and offered some better bass. Then I also tried out the Chord Mojo in which he said would give the better DAC and beat any Schiit stack easily. *Claimed that going with a combo isn't necessarily better or worse than going with 2 separate units, DAC & Amp.* The gentlemen also recommended going with a solid state amp as tube amps generally just introduce noise into the signal. Is there any truth to those two comments? Are either of those ones that he recommended good combinations for the DAC/Amp? Was already considering a Schiit stack(Bifrost+A2) or the Jolida Glass FX tube dac III.


I don't think he's wrong but, the advantage of separate units is that you could get another amp or DAC down the line without needing to replace both.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, have there been any new tracks lately that grabbed your attention for testing headphones? I can think of a couple of FLAC files that I'd be interested to hear on the STAX setup.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, have there been any new tracks lately that grabbed your attention for testing headphones? I can think of a couple of FLAC files that I'd be interested to hear on the STAX setup.


I have about 40 FLAC's I shuffle play in Groove(dunno why but foorbar hasn't been working for me lately) but most of those are Japanese names so I can't tell you the name if I wanted to. Mostly from anime/game OST's.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have about 40 FLAC's I shuffle play in Groove(dunno why but foorbar hasn't been working for me lately) but most of those are Japanese names so I can't tell you the name if I wanted to. Mostly from anime/game OST's.


Has Walt (Terror in Resonance OST) and Schmatterling (Tokyo Ghoul OST) made an appearance in your list







? They're my go-to test tracks and musical pieces I enjoy listening to on the HD650s.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Has Walt (Terror in Resonance OST) and Schmatterling (Tokyo Ghoul OST) made an appearance in your list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? They're my go-to test tracks and musical pieces I enjoy listening to on the HD650s.


Nope, but I will download now. Thanks ^^

@farih I have some X2's coming now, forgot how much I missed them actually


----------



## Wishmaker

I would like to thank Mark again for the service and assistance. I got home today and i got the pads







.






*Preface*

Installing them was not as easy as one would think. I had to be creative on the left cup because it refused to come off. I read the instructions on the Mark's site, I saw some youtube videos, and as always I am the exception to the rule where I need to remove the cup of the plastic ring and then remove the ring with a flat screw driver. The right one clicked instantly and was very easy to remove.

I then stumbled on another bump and that was fitting the new ones on the ring. I was afraid in the beginning because i did not want to use more force or bend the plastic ring to fit the cup on it. After 20 minutes of panicking and what ifs, I decided to use a bit more force and everything went into place perfectly.

*Result.*

The first thing you notice the cans are now massive. There is quite a bit of difference from the stock ones. When you put them on, its like 10000 unicorns are massaging your head. Comfort is insanely good and I can probably wear them all day without any issues. I abused the old cups, i must admit. The state i had them was not worthy of an audiophile They have had such an abuse the past 5 years and I am going to take better care of the new ones.

In any case, without further ado, they sound signature is completely different now. My DENON cans have a different stage and according to my quick testing, I have better separation between frequencies. I did not expect the cups to emphasize every aspect. Bass, mids and treble are completely different. I believe the cans have clearer treble now and the bass, while stronger, is a bit farther away. Barely noticeable but worth the change.

Any questions, please let me know.

W.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I would like to thank Mark again for the service and assistance. I got home today and i got the pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Preface*
> 
> Installing them was not as easy as one would think. I had to be creative on the left cup because it refused to come off. I read the instructions on the Mark's site, I saw some youtube videos, and as always I am the exception to the rule where I need to remove the cup of the plastic ring and then remove the ring with a flat screw driver. The right one clicked instantly and was very easy to remove.
> 
> I then stumbled on another bump and that was fitting the new ones on the ring. I was afraid in the beginning because i did not want to use more force or bend the plastic ring to fit the cup on it. After 20 minutes of panicking and what ifs, I decided to use a bit more force and everything went into place perfectly.
> 
> *Result.*
> 
> The first thing you notice the cans are now massive. There is quite a bit of difference from the stock ones. When you put them on, its like 10000 unicorns are massaging your head. Comfort is insanely good and I can probably wear them all day without any issues. I abused the old cups, i must admit. The state i had them was not worthy of an audiophile They have had such an abuse the past 5 years and I am going to take better care of the new ones.
> 
> In any case, without further ado, they sound signature is completely different now. My DENON cans have a different stage and according to my quick testing, I have better separation between frequencies. I did not expect the cups to emphasize every aspect. Bass, mids and treble are completely different. I believe the cans have clearer treble now and the bass, while stronger, is a bit farther away. Barely noticeable but worth the change.
> 
> Any questions, please let me know.
> 
> W.






What are the pads called? I'd like to check them out


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> What are the pads called? I'd like to check them out


They are the pads made by Mark Lawton (name on card) and you can find them here.

If memory serves, He started out as MarkL and had came out with a lot of Denon mods. Eventually he started his own business making and installing mods for Denon/Fostex headphones and recently, HiFiMAN headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They are the pads made by Mark Lawton (name on card) and you can find them here.
> 
> If memory serves, He started out as MarkL and had came out with a lot of Denon mods. Eventually he started his own business making and installing mods for Denon/Fostex headphones and recently, HiFiMAN headphones.


mmm lambskin, hell yea. I plan to buy some Lambskin pads someday, prob the Mad Dog Alpha pads, $65 for pads tho...







its been on my wishlist for a long time.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mmm lambskin, hell yea. I plan to buy some Lambskin pads someday, prob the Mad Dog Alpha pads, $65 for pads tho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its been on my wishlist for a long time.


Although not that much cheaper, ZMF offers Lambskin, cowhide and protein pads for 49.99.
http://www.zmfheadphones.com/order-the-zmf/zmf-pads-pre-order-discount

I had them on my old T50rps I was modding and I had them on my ZMF master model's. Very comfortable, however they change the sound quite a bit, if you like where your headphones are at you may not like the sound after changing the pads.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't think he's wrong but, the advantage of separate units is that you could get another amp or DAC down the line without needing to replace both.


Precisely why I plan on eventually swapping up to the two being independent of each other. I also suspect it would be easier to dabble with tubes if I ever feel like walking into that potential minefield.

Edit: I say minefield because of all the talk of tube rolling and whatnot... Even though it is tempting to eventually work towards a Mjolnir 2/Gungnir combination. It's just that almost $2k CAD price difference in comparison to the Asgard 2/Bifrost Multibit combination (or around $1200 CAD if I also get a Lyr 2) that makes me pause on even putting it on the list. Love the thought of how big it is though


----------



## pez

Awesome job, Wishmaker! Glad to see you're enjoying your headphones again







.


----------



## caenlen

yep easy win for the fostex t20rp... t50rp going back for a refund. t20p = bass god. screw jvc bass, I kneel before the planar gods!!! mmmmmm t20rp ::licks::

dang my t90s didn't sell on ebay what I paid for them, going to lose money on that one too... gg. i need some new hobbies again lulz headphones are cray


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Awesome job, Wishmaker! Glad to see you're enjoying your headphones again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks.









A simple but effective solution to replace worn and torn pads with the benefit of a better sound. They are stunning and last night, after a month of not using the case more than twice a week, I went full throttle and had them on for over 4 hours of Overwatch gameplay. Completely disabled the game sound to enjoy a bit of Daft Punk









FOOBAR + WASAPI + FiiO ALPEN v1 + Denon AHD 2000 (Lawson Audio Angle Pads) + Daft Punk Alive 2007 FLAC. Daft Punk da funk / daftendirekt can probably kill a person now when the bass kicks in.

My ALPEN V1 has aged a bit and my display is on the fritz sometimes. I had it hooked to my computer 24/7 for 5 years and that is why when I unplug it, it switches off







. I had a look at the ALPEN v2 but people seem to complain about the buttons and the poor quality associated. Any good alternatives out there?


----------



## caenlen

$119 for the monoprice studio speakers, they never been this cheap before. http://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=605500&seq=1&format=2 grabbed me a pair for my desktop pc


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple but effective solution to replace worn and torn pads with the benefit of a better sound. They are stunning and last night, after a month of not using the case more than twice a week, I went full throttle and had them on for over 4 hours of Overwatch gameplay. Completely disabled the game sound to enjoy a bit of Daft Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FOOBAR + WASAPI + FiiO ALPEN v1 + Denon AHD 2000 (Lawson Audio Angle Pads) + Daft Punk Alive 2007 FLAC. Daft Punk da funk / daftendirekt can probably kill a person now when the bass kicks in.
> 
> My ALPEN V1 has aged a bit and my display is on the fritz sometimes. I had it hooked to my computer 24/7 for 5 years and that is why when I unplug it, it switches off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had a look at the ALPEN v2 but people seem to complain about the buttons and the poor quality associated. Any good alternatives out there?


Complete side note; I just noticed you're from Luxembourg? I played countless hours of MoH back in the day with a guy from there







. Not sure I've met anyone else really familiar with it.

And more on-topic; I do the same thing with my Fostex and Rocket League. I get into a mode when playing Rocket League w/ good music.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yep easy win for the fostex t20rp... t50rp going back for a refund. t20p = bass god. screw jvc bass, I kneel before the planar gods!!! mmmmmm t20rp ::licks::
> 
> dang my t90s didn't sell on ebay what I paid for them, going to lose money on that one too... gg. i need some new hobbies again lulz headphones are cray


Ouch. That's why I always start items for whatever I need or want out of them after fees and shipping.


----------



## Farih

I lost the auction on the Fidelio X2









I did get myself a cheap closed can though, a Phillips SHL3300.

And oh boy if you guys love music like i linked below then really get these headphones !
Never before have i been able to play music like this on a headphone, i have a seperate big 2KW P.A system for that.


























First headphone ever for me that can play "real" Rocksteady and Roots Reggae, no not reggae like Bob Marley, Peter tosh, Burning Spear etc. etc but the "real" shizzle









This 40$ headphone plays this kind of music ALOT better then my DT990, HD558 and SR80E.
Even if you hate this kind of music it would probably be still nice to get it to experiment with it a day or 2.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL3300BK-00-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B00HR1QMVG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1464872950&sr=8-2&keywords=shl3300

http://store.orange.com/us/mobile-phones/phone-accessories/headphones-and-headsets/philips-shl3300-00-headband-headphones-dj-monitor-style-254475/

(not the even cheaper shl3300/28, you need the shl3300/00)

http://www.head-fi.org/products/philips-shl3300/reviews/10220

Many people say they are not comfartable enough but my head is like that shrunken head of that dude at the end in the film Beetjejuice













If anyone know of a headphone like this with exact same frequency respond but with more control and detail then please tell me.
I been looking for a headphone that can play my kind of reggae properly for a long time, this SHL3300 is a good step in the right direction for me.
I like it because i can actually hear some bass before going deaf on the high (often badly recorded) frequencies. Even on the DT990 i would get pains in my ears of the treble and some vocals before even hearing the bass properly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Went to the Audio store today because I didn't want to wait until Thursday haha. I listened to the Audeze EL-18, AudioQuest Nighthawk, and the HD650's. I also listened to the Audeze LC2's and HD800s for giggles although way out of my price range.
> 
> The EL-18 lower range sounded awful to me, all over the place and not very consistent, so then I went to the Nighthawk, which had much better bass in my opinion but the higher frequencies seem to have fallen off to me which is unfortunate because I like to listen to classical music fairly often actually. Then to the HD650's, the base wasn't as deep as it was on the Nighthawk but it hit those higher range frequencies a lot better. I can see now why you guys were saying that it is a pretty well rounded set of cans. I actually found the HD800s to be uncomfortable on the stock ear pieces, I am sure that normally you would replace them but the stock HD650s were much better and didn't mess with my glasses almost at all. I think for the $325 the HD650s will be my first pair of hi-fi headphones!
> 
> I tried out the 2 Amp/DAC that the gentlemen said would go well. Once of them was the NAD-D1050 which sounded a bit more natural and offered some better bass. Then I also tried out the Chord Mojo in which he said would give the better DAC and beat any Schiit stack easily. Claimed that going with a combo isn't necessarily better or worse than going with 2 separate units, DAC & Amp. The gentlemen also recommended going with a solid state amp as tube amps generally just introduce noise into the signal. Is there any truth to those two comments? Are either of those ones that he recommended good combinations for the DAC/Amp? Was already considering a Schiit stack(Bifrost+A2) or the Jolida Glass FX tube dac III.


The Jolida is the best dac you can get for less than 1K. It sounds better than a lot of dacs that cost more than 10 grand.

You will still need a headphone amp though. The headphone output on the dac is literally a dac output. It is not amplified what so ever. It can drive some efficient headphones, but not much else.

Here is the deal with tubes. They do indeed add noise and distortion. And it does not matter one bit.

Ultimately the quality of sound comes from the circuit design and quality of parts used.

You could have a 'perfect' solid state amp with crappy parts and it will sound like complete turd

On the other hand you could have an 'imperfect' tube amp with high quality parts and it could some a million times better.

So it just complete depends on the particular piece of gear.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I lost the auction on the Fidelio X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get myself a cheap closed can though, a Phillips SHL3300.
> 
> And oh boy if you guys love music like i linked below then really get these headphones !
> Never before have i been able to play music like this on a headphone, i have a seperate big 2KW P.A system for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First headphone ever for me that can play "real" Rocksteady and Roots Reggae, no not reggae like Bob Marley, Peter tosh, Burning Spear etc. etc but the "real" shizzle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 40$ headphone plays this kind of music ALOT better then my DT990, HD558 and SR80E.
> Even if you hate this kind of music it would probably be still nice to get it to experiment with it a day or 2.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Philips-SHL3300BK-00-Foldable-Headphones/dp/B00HR1QMVG/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1464872950&sr=8-2&keywords=shl3300
> 
> http://store.orange.com/us/mobile-phones/phone-accessories/headphones-and-headsets/philips-shl3300-00-headband-headphones-dj-monitor-style-254475/
> 
> (not the even cheaper shl3300/28, you need the shl3300/00)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/philips-shl3300/reviews/10220
> 
> Many people say they are not comfartable enough but my head is like that shrunken head of that dude at the end in the film Beetjejuice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone know of a headphone like this with exact same frequency respond but with more control and detail then please tell me.
> I been looking for a headphone that can play my kind of reggae properly for a long time, this SHL3300 is a good step in the right direction for me.
> I like it because i can actually hear some bass before going deaf on the high (often badly recorded) frequencies. Even on the DT990 i would get pains in my ears of the treble and some vocals before even hearing the bass properly.


I just bought me a pair of thePhillips SHL3300 $20 free two day shipping off amazon here, looking forward to them arriving! ^^ cheers mate


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just bought me a pair of thePhillips SHL3300 $20 free two day shipping off amazon here, looking forward to them arriving! ^^ cheers mate


For 20$ ?
Is that the 3300/28 ?
I can only find those for that cheap.
They have different earpads, dont know if that make's much of a difference in sound...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> For 20$ ?
> Is that the 3300/28 ?
> I can only find those for that cheap.
> They have different earpads, dont know if that make's much of a difference in sound...


yes sir. 

SIDENOTE: AUDEZE LCD-X FOR $1299 with trade in program... http://www.audeze.com/lcd-promotion I could trade in my T90s and get $400 off... mmmm but I hear STAX is still king... so I am going to wait and keep saving... I really wish the free markets would buy a stax 009, dismantle it, replicate it and mass produce it and sell it to everyone for 300 bucks or something, surely they could tweak a few things to make it not copyright issue.... gods why arent the free markets working... why...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yes sir.
> 
> SIDENOTE: AUDEZE LCD-X FOR $1299 with trade in program... http://www.audeze.com/lcd-promotion I could trade in my T90s and get $400 off... mmmm but I hear STAX is still king... so I am going to wait and keep saving... I really wish the free markets would buy a stax 009, dismantle it, replicate it and mass produce it and sell it to everyone for 300 bucks or something, surely they could tweak a few things to make it not copyright issue.... gods why arent the free markets working... why...


the ones i mentioned are the 3300/00, they have different earpads.....dunno if it really matters tough.

Ill be waiting for your 300$ Stax


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> the ones i mentioned are the 3300/00, they have different earpads.....dunno if it really matters tough.
> 
> Ill be waiting for your 300$ Stax


I mean dang why can't some electrical engineers, 3dprinters, and advanced audiophile people get together, take apart a STAX 009, mimic it, mass produce, gg.... @farih... ; ; why can't we have the sound of Gods, have we not conquered the skies my friend?!?! HAVE WE NOT CONQUERED THE BEASTS OF EARTH??!?!?! WE DESERVE SOUND BROTHERS!!! THE FREE MARKETS HAVE FAILED US!!! GATHER YE SMARTEST AMONGST YE!!! LET IT BEGIN!!!


----------



## Wishmaker

As previously mentioned, my Alpen 1 is aging and I am looking for something to replace it. My price range is 200 euros and if the product really picks my fancy I will add a bit more, 50 euros more.

Usage : computer 95% of the time, USB.
Cans : Senn HD650 and Denon AHD2k with ML pads.

Requirements :

1. Ability to push my Denon as they are low impedance cans.
2. Bass and treble control


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Jolida is the best dac you can get for less than 1K. It sounds better than a lot of dacs that cost more than 10 grand.
> 
> You will still need a headphone amp though. The headphone output on the dac is literally a dac output. It is not amplified what so ever. It can drive some efficient headphones, but not much else.
> 
> Here is the deal with tubes. They do indeed add noise and distortion. And it does not matter one bit.
> 
> Ultimately the quality of sound comes from the circuit design and quality of parts used.
> 
> You could have a 'perfect' solid state amp with crappy parts and it will sound like complete turd
> 
> On the other hand you could have an 'imperfect' tube amp with high quality parts and it could some a million times better.
> 
> So it just complete depends on the particular piece of gear.


Good information thank you. Do you have a recommendation for a Jolida DAC and an Amp that would pair well with the HD650?
Would you say the best Combination would be the Glass FX Tube DAC III / Headphone Amp that would run ~$1000 total. Or just swing for the DAC + a schiit magni 2 coming out to ~650?


----------



## caenlen

see post 4 bros. http://www.overclock.net/t/1504731/realtek-hd-bass-management#post_25224304

helping kids everyday with knowledge of the Titans.


----------



## Corder

Hey guys!

I'm looking for my first Wireless headphone for my home. I plan to use them universally with all devices, but mostly with PC and PS4 for games and iPad for movies.

I've heard that for gaming needs - not all bluetooth headphones are good enough because of latnecy lag.

Can you recommend me something?

I'm looking at the price range of 300-400$.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking for my first Wireless headphone for my home. I plan to use them universally with all devices, but mostly with PC and PS4 for games and iPad for movies.
> 
> I've heard that for gaming needs - not all bluetooth headphones are good enough because of latnecy lag.
> 
> Can you recommend me something?
> 
> I'm looking at the price range of 300-400$.


I don't know much about bluetooth, the audiophile market really isn't centered in that area at all, but since you have a high budget... you can't go wrong with Bose. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bose-SoundLink-Around-Ear-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B0117RGG8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464949549&sr=8-1&keywords=bluetooth+headphones+bose

As far as Bluetooth wireless goes, unless you buy a well named brand like Bose you probably will not get a good quality lithium battery or longevity overall. If I ever go bluetooth, though I doubt I ever do, I would probably make sure it is with a well known high end company like Bose. fyi, those are there newest blueooth cans, read the reviews, etc. When it comes to wireless cans... all hell breaks loose when it comes to audio quality... tread carefully, can't go wrong with those Bose there though.


----------



## Farih

What headphone would you (and others here) use for badly recorded music like this:

SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 3636k .zip file


2SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 5079k .zip file


The SHL300 was a little step in the right direction but since it was so cheap there must be headphones out there that can play music like this even better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm looking for my first Wireless headphone for my home. I plan to use them universally with all devices, but mostly with PC and PS4 for games and iPad for movies.
> 
> I've heard that for gaming needs - not all bluetooth headphones are good enough because of latnecy lag.
> 
> Can you recommend me something?
> 
> I'm looking at the price range of 300-400$.


Are you very VERY sure you want wireless ?
Bleutooth is done with compression i think so there will always be a loss in sound SQ, how much noticeable i dont really know because i always go for wired myself.

With your budget you have a choice of a few great wired headphones.
If wireless is really what you want then i dont know what to recommend.... probably something in the Sennheiser and Phillips corner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I mean dang why can't some electrical engineers, 3dprinters, and advanced audiophile people get together, take apart a STAX 009, mimic it, mass produce, gg.... @farih... ; ; why can't we have the sound of Gods, have we not conquered the skies my friend?!?! HAVE WE NOT CONQUERED THE BEASTS OF EARTH??!?!?! WE DESERVE SOUND BROTHERS!!! THE FREE MARKETS HAVE FAILED US!!! GATHER YE SMARTEST AMONGST YE!!! LET IT BEGIN!!!


Anarchy !!!


----------



## Corder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't know much about bluetooth, the audiophile market really isn't centered in that area at all, but since you have a high budget... you can't go wrong with Bose. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Bose-SoundLink-Around-Ear-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B0117RGG8E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1464949549&sr=8-1&keywords=bluetooth+headphones+bose
> 
> As far as Bluetooth wireless goes, unless you buy a well named brand like Bose you probably will not get a good quality lithium battery or longevity overall. If I ever go bluetooth, though I doubt I ever do, I would probably make sure it is with a well known high end company like Bose. fyi, those are there newest blueooth cans, read the reviews, etc. When it comes to wireless cans... all hell breaks loose when it comes to audio quality... tread carefully, can't go wrong with those Bose there though.


Thanks for advice, I was looking at these Bose, also I like Senheiser Momentum Wireless. The question is latnecy in games, especially competitive multiplayer ones. Plus I heard about latnecy issues while watching movies.

Maby there is some solution with dongles or something. I also thougt about RF Senheiser headphones, but again they are not very universal, because you have to connect station to one device.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Thanks for advice, I was looking at these Bose, also I like Senheiser Momentum Wireless. The question is latnecy in games, especially competitive multiplayer ones. Plus I heard about latnecy issues while watching movies.
> 
> Maby there is some solution with dongles or something. I also thougt about RF Senheiser headphones, but again they are not very universal, because you have to connect station to one device.


What about a headphone with detachable cord ?
Long cord for PC, short cord for phone etc. etc.

You also have bluetooth headphones that have a wired option to.
Use wireless where you want/need and use wire when gaming or however you want it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Thanks for advice, I was looking at these Bose, also I like Senheiser Momentum Wireless. The question is latnecy in games, especially competitive multiplayer ones. Plus I heard about latnecy issues while watching movies.
> 
> Maby there is some solution with dongles or something. I also thougt about RF Senheiser headphones, but again they are not very universal, because you have to connect station to one device.


Your not willing to do a 6 meter long cord or something? For $400 you can get a much better audio experience... I understand though if not... even I have been tempted sometimes to go wire free.

here is some more wireless audiophile level cans: Audio Technica ATH-ADG1X seem like a decent buy. and there are a lot of wireless headsets for gaming, but not bluetooth, so probably a dongle you plug in... not sure it is new territory for me...


----------



## Farih

Bleutooth has a narrow bandwith and thus uses compression for audio.
Uncertain if it does for all audio files and sources or only high quality files and sources.

Bleutooth 3.0 and 4.0 can come with support for APTX, a protocol for audio in bluetooth.
This should be best you can get with bleutooth but it still uses compression.

Something like this maybe:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sennheiser-Bluetooth-Featuring-discontinued-manufacturer/dp/B0076NDV0U

Can be on bleutooth and wire + APTX support.


----------



## caenlen

@corder

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249187&ignorebbr=1 the siberia 800 works with any device except phones and comes with two lithium batteries for swapping out so you can use it for hours, its also lag free and has 7.1, I'm not sure though, me personally I think I would still go with that Bose. My Dad has a nice Bose Bluetooth speaker not headphone setup, and it sounds quite amazing


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @corder
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826249187&ignorebbr=1 the siberia 800 works with any device except phones and comes with two lithium batteries for swapping out so you can use it for hours, its also lag free and has 7.1, I'm not sure though, me personally I think I would still go with that Bose. My Dad has a nice Bose Bluetooth speaker not headphone setup, and it sounds quite amazing


At first those bluetooth speakers sound amazing, then you actually start to listen and wonder why half of the music is not there !

I got one i use for work to (and 1 for the kids)... its not that great really.
Cool that it can have such high volume from such a little device but SQ is crap.

I have a JBL Flip and a Bose Soundlink II
The Bose is the better one but still crap compared to reall speakers IMO.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> At first those bluetooth speakers sound amazing, then you actually start to listen and wonder why half of the music is not there !
> 
> I got one i use for work to (and 1 for the kids)... its not that great really.
> Cool that it can have such high volume from such a little device but SQ is crap.
> 
> I have a JBL Flip and a Bose Soundlink II
> The Bose is the better one but still crap compared to reall speakers IMO.


It is true, but for the average Joe it is nice, the Bose I mean.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It is true, but for the average Joe it is nice, the Bose I mean.


I'm spoiled by my Adam's


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I'm spoiled by my Adam's


1-2 hours left on my video upload, I made my first youtube video, out of 40+ cans and 20+ gaming headsets I have tried in the past year, I finally have a winner under the $200 range... made a 14 min video to share with all of you. ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I'm spoiled by my Adam's


Only two reasons I haven't picked up a pair of A7X's myself.... Actually three.

1. I live in an apartment, they're pretty much an eviction notice in a drop dead gorgeous, wonderfully sounding box, even at low volume
2. They're $2k CAD for a pair, and that's before GST.
3. I'd need $4k CAD because the instant hubby hears them he'll want a pair too.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only two reasons I haven't picked up a pair of A7X's myself.... Actually three.
> 
> 1. I live in an apartment, they're pretty much an eviction notice in a drop dead gorgeous, wonderfully sounding box, even at low volume
> 2. They're $2k CAD for a pair, and that's before GST.
> 3. I'd need $4k CAD because the instant hubby hears them he'll want a pair too.


I started with the A7X but after about 6 months i traded them in for A5X's
The A5X is alot more balanced IMO.

The mid/highs on these speakers is like OH MY GOD !!!! they give me ....... nvm, cant say that on OCN.

Price seems high but how much have you paid for a good headphone and amp ?









Btw, they can go loud but they wont penatrate into your neighbours home.
My neighboors never complained since i got them, they did complain when i still had my P.A system in a bedroom









Sadly P.A system is in the shed now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 1-2 hours left on my video upload, I made my first youtube video, out of 40+ cans and 20+ gaming headsets I have tried in the past year, I finally have a winner under the $200 range... made a 14 min video to share with all of you. ^^


Do link once its uploaded


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I started with the A7X but after about 6 months i traded them in for A5X's
> The A5X is alot more balanced IMO.
> 
> The mid/highs on these speakers is like OH MY GOD !!!! they give me ....... nvm, cant say that on OCN.
> 
> Price seems high but how much have you paid for a good headphone and amp ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, they can go loud but they wont penatrate into your neighbours home.
> My neighboors never complained since i got them, they did complain when i still had my P.A system in a bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly P.A system is in the shed now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do link once its uploaded


@farih about 40 mins still to go for video, I am new to this and I guess upload takes longer than I thought... also I just bought my first ever studio monitor speakers... bought them two days ago they were on sale, I am looking forward to trying them out. everyone says they have better soundstage than any headphones. ummm the same ones boredgunner has... the Monoprice 5" ones. 8" is to big for me, and boredgunner said they still have better soundstage than any cans I would ever try. so I am indeed looking forward to it, I have to bookshelf speaker stands ready to go as well to flank my area ^^


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih about 40 mins still to go for video, I am new to this and I guess upload takes longer than I thought... also I just bought my first ever studio monitor speakers... bought them two days ago they were on sale, I am looking forward to trying them out. everyone says they have better soundstage than any headphones. ummm the same ones boredgunner has... the Monoprice 5" ones.


I dont even think speakers and headphones are compareable.
Speakers sound wider in soundstage but its a different kind of soundstage IMO.
Also you can feel some speakers, heck your whole house can feel it, headphones is more just hearing it.

I can enjoy speakers and headphones just as much though.
Do notice that with headphones you get alot more SQ for your money.

I love my headphones (eventhough i got just a cheap arsenal)
Love my active monitors.
Love my P.A set (probably the most)
Each "speaker" has its place really.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I started with the A7X but after about 6 months i traded them in for A5X's
> The A5X is alot more balanced IMO.
> 
> The mid/highs on these speakers is like OH MY GOD !!!! they give me ....... nvm, cant say that on OCN.
> 
> Price seems high but how much have you paid for a good headphone and amp ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, they can go loud but they wont penatrate into your neighbours home.
> My neighboors never complained since i got them, they did complain when i still had my P.A system in a bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly P.A system is in the shed now


The a5x's do seem tempting, but we'll see. For now I'll be picking up some yorkville ysm5's because they're only $390ish CAD a pair. A5x's are still around $1550 CAD or so, and local store didn't have a set out to try. But I have had my heart set on the a7x's for some time - kind of wishing I had picked up a pair two years ago when they were only $1300 CAD a pair (distributor jacked the prices up a year and a half ago) but such is life.

As for noise, trust me, any decent set of speakers will easily be heard by my neighbours, as I live in a 55 year old building for the time being, and unfortunately some of the renovators that have been through the building (like the last ones that came and redid the bathroom of my next door neighbour) couldn't quite understand why they should leave the insulation in the walls.... It's just a case of selecting speakers that sound good, without being too boomy (so while I'd love to mix my sets with krk's because of obvious reasons (they're pretty much number one with DJ's for a specific reason, and it isn't sound quality, it's the focus on bass and highs, which are what you tend to use for cues when mixing anyways), djing will be with headphones only until we get a horse because when I get going, volume is one of my last concerns),and that neighbours won't mind if they hear it a bit - just don't watch any anime with lots of killing and screaming in it and I'd be fine









Either way, hopefully in a few weeks I'll have a pair of Yorkville YSM5's resting on a pair of IsoAcoustics 130's, and hubby will have a pair too ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corder*
> 
> Thanks for advice, I was looking at these Bose, also I like Senheiser Momentum Wireless. The question is latnecy in games, especially competitive multiplayer ones. Plus I heard about latnecy issues while watching movies.
> 
> Maby there is some solution with dongles or something. I also thougt about RF Senheiser headphones, but again they are not very universal, because you have to connect station to one device.


Is there any particular reason why you can't go wired?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The a5x's do seem tempting, but we'll see. For now I'll be picking up some yorkville ysm5's because they're only $390ish CAD a pair. A5x's are still around $1550 CAD or so, and local store didn't have a set out to try. But I have had my heart set on the a7x's for some time - kind of wishing I had picked up a pair two years ago when they were only $1300 CAD a pair (distributor jacked the prices up a year and a half ago) but such is life.
> 
> As for noise, trust me, any decent set of speakers will easily be heard by my neighbours, as I live in a 55 year old building for the time being, and unfortunately some of the renovators that have been through the building (like the last ones that came and redid the bathroom of my next door neighbour) couldn't quite understand why they should leave the insulation in the walls.... It's just a case of selecting speakers that sound good, without being too boomy (so while I'd love to mix my sets with krk's because of obvious reasons (they're pretty much number one with DJ's for a specific reason, and it isn't sound quality, it's the focus on bass and highs, which are what you tend to use for cues when mixing anyways), djing will be with headphones only until we get a horse because when I get going, volume is one of my last concerns),and that neighbours won't mind if they hear it a bit - just don't watch any anime with lots of killing and screaming in it and I'd be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, hopefully in a few weeks I'll have a pair of Yorkville YSM5's resting on a pair of IsoAcoustics 130's, and hubby will have a pair too ^_^


I did some Dj'ing on systems allthough on that genre of music they would call me a "Selectah" lol
On systems i use closed headphones and attleast 2 15inch full range monitors.
Systems i played on useally were massive








Sometimes so big i had to use my own system just for monitoring lol. (allthough mixing gets a bit tricky then)

At home i am fine though with the Adams and headphones but nothing really beats "Dj'ing" on a system.
Done radio broadcasts from home with many listeners but doesnt beat even a small live audience in front of a system.

Since you mentioned KRK for a genre i reckon that genre is EDM ?
The Adams are really flat but the A7X do also pack a punch good for EDM i reckon, the A5X have less of a punch but are more balanced.

Other cheaper speakers i like are the:
-Alesis M1 520 Active (non usb) (very cheap, have a hiss but once music plays really sound good for the money)
-KRK VXT 4 (tiny but a lovely balanced sound)
-Yamaha HS5 (can be found very cheap)
-Adam F5 (come really close to A5X sound for a fraction of the price)

I like Genelecs to but again pricey









Sadly i dont know the Yorkville YSM5.....


----------



## caenlen

hey guys I made a video of my new fav can... enjoy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I did some Dj'ing on systems allthough on that genre of music they would call me a "Selectah" lol
> On systems i use closed headphones and attleast 2 15inch full range monitors.
> Systems i played on useally were massive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes so big i had to use my own system just for monitoring lol. (allthough mixing gets a bit tricky then)
> 
> At home i am fine though with the Adams and headphones but nothing really beats "Dj'ing" on a system.
> Done radio broadcasts from home with many listeners but doesnt beat even a small live audience in front of a system.
> 
> Since you mentioned KRK for a genre i reckon that genre is EDM ?
> The Adams are really flat but the A7X do also pack a punch good for EDM i reckon, the A5X have less of a punch but are more balanced.
> 
> Other cheaper speakers i like are the:
> -Alesis M1 520 Active (non usb) (very cheap, have a hiss but once music plays really sound good for the money)
> -KRK VXT 4 (tiny but a lovely balanced sound)
> -Yamaha HS5 (can be found very cheap)
> -Adam F5 (come really close to A5X sound for a fraction of the price)
> 
> I like Genelecs to but again pricey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly i dont know the Yorkville YSM5.....


I don't get the Selektah reference >.>;;;

I've always used headphones when mixing, but I do know how advantageous mixing with monitors can be (soooo much easier to quickly swap between live feed and cue, as an example). Sure would make my habit of occasionally hot cueueing a lot more apparent to me >.>;;;;;;;;; Still can't believe one time I was doing that for like 25 seconds, and even worse it happened when I got that "nope, this track won't do" *grabs another record* thing happening (and then something like six records later i finally nodded and decided on the nexttrack)

While I've only ever played out once (and it was for a small room at a sci-fi conference in Calgary, but with our $50 CAD in rentals we totally trounced a "professional" mobile djing team that had $40k in equipment - at least according to the audience, and the lineup of people at the door to the small room!), I definitely have to agree that the instant feedback from an audience is just so much more appealing than any form of radio (of which I've had a reasonable amount of experience over the years with online radio of various forms).

...The KRK's... They bring certain things to live with aggrotech/Harsh EBM, DnB, and hardstyle, but the lack of mids makes it so I couldn't use them for anything other than mixing with, and at that point I'd rather just stick to the Yorkvilles I'm getting eventually and then when I upgrade to Adams.... Oh look, Yorkville speakers are now djing ones









Basically, the Yorkville YSM5's (A Canadian brand, of all things) have a reasonably decent quality to them for me, and also "Suffer" from "good enough until I get the Adams I want" syndrome







Aka out of all the monitors I've listened to so far, they're the ones I like the most. The Yamaha HS5's are nice, and excel at female vocals, but there just seems to be something about them in comparison to the Yorkville's that I don't like... I suspect it's how the Yamahas are fairly light on bass.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't get the Selektah reference >.>;;;
> 
> I've always used headphones when mixing, but I do know how advantageous mixing with monitors can be (soooo much easier to quickly swap between live feed and cue, as an example). Sure would make my habit of occasionally hot cueueing a lot more apparent to me >.>;;;;;;;;; Still can't believe one time I was doing that for like 25 seconds, and even worse it happened when I got that "nope, this track won't do" *grabs another record* thing happening (and then something like six records later i finally nodded and decided on the nexttrack)
> 
> While I've only ever played out once (and it was for a small room at a sci-fi conference in Calgary, but with our $50 CAD in rentals we totally trounced a "professional" mobile djing team that had $40k in equipment - at least according to the audience, and the lineup of people at the door to the small room!), I definitely have to agree that the instant feedback from an audience is just so much more appealing than any form of radio (of which I've had a reasonable amount of experience over the years with online radio of various forms).
> 
> ...The KRK's... They bring certain things to live with aggrotech/Harsh EBM, DnB, and hardstyle, but the lack of mids makes it so I couldn't use them for anything other than mixing with, and at that point I'd rather just stick to the Yorkvilles I'm getting eventually and then when I upgrade to Adams.... Oh look, Yorkville speakers are now djing ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically, the Yorkville YSM5's (A Canadian brand, of all things) have a reasonably decent quality to them for me, and also "Suffer" from "good enough until I get the Adams I want" syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aka out of all the monitors I've listened to so far, they're the ones I like the most. The Yamaha HS5's are nice, and excel at female vocals, but there just seems to be something about them in comparison to the Yorkville's that I don't like... I suspect it's how the Yamahas are fairly light on bass.


If i play (lets not call it dj'ing in my case) i play roots reggae and rocksteady. (not even close to Bob Marley, Peter Tosh, Burning Spear and such like reggae)
Very old, very bassy.... you would think EDM, Hardstyle has more bass but reggae on a system just cant be beaten IMO.
My friends do "DJ" and play mostly Tekno









On the old original reggae sound systems you had actual DJ's mixing, freestyling and dubbing reggae and you have people that just know how to pick a good tune and stitch a few together.. we call them selectah's









On a system i mix/pre-select, line up records etc. with headphones but effects and sound leveling you do with monitors.
To use kill switches and so properly you need monitors IMO because you play them realltime on the audience, you need to be hearing what the audience is hearing to and adjust to it.

HS5's dont have everything you want in a speaker sadly but yeah the higher vocals are great, then again there not that expensive.
Hope you will enjoy your new Yorkville's


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Good information thank you. Do you have a recommendation for a Jolida DAC and an Amp that would pair well with the HD650?
> Would you say the best Combination would be the Glass FX Tube DAC III / Headphone Amp that would run ~$1000 total. Or just swing for the DAC + a schiit magni 2 coming out to ~650?


http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

That is the best amp that I know of that costs less than 1200 bucks.

I would either tell you to buy that amp, or buy the schiit magni with the intention to upgrade to the antique amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Schiit Gungnir Multibit is the best dac you can get for less than 1K. It sounds better than a lot of dacs that cost more than 10 grand.


FTFY

Re: SS vs. tube, good example is the O2 amp (SS, linear, sounds bad) vs. EC Balancing Act (tube, euphonic) vs. EC Studio (tube, linear). EC Black Widow also throws a wrench in there since it's solid state but euphonic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I really wish the free markets would buy a stax 009, dismantle it, replicate it and mass produce it and sell it to everyone for 300 bucks or something, surely they could tweak a few things to make it not copyright issue.... gods why arent the free markets working... why...


If it could be done it would have been by now. If you look on taobao there are tons of copycat Stax amps, one of which I believe @boredgunner has.

Chinese companies have attempted electrostatics before, but with poor results. The HE Audio Jade was inspired by the original Sennheiser Orpheus and had potentially good sound but very poor QC and build quality. The recent Kingsound electrostatic headphones have so-so build quality but sound mediocre.

Funnily enough it may be easier and cheaper to DIY your own electrostatics than it is for a company to mass-manufacture consistently good-sounding, high-quality ones.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Re: SS vs. tube, good example is the O2 amp (SS, linear, sounds bad) vs. EC Balancing Act (tube, euphonic) vs. EC Studio (tube, linear). EC Black Widow also throws a wrench in there since it's solid state but euphonic.
> If it could be done it would have been by now. If you look on taobao there are tons of copycat Stax amps, one of which I believe @boredgunner has.
> 
> Chinese companies have attempted electrostatics before, but with poor results. The HE Audio Jade was inspired by the original Sennheiser Orpheus and had potentially good sound but very poor QC and build quality. The recent Kingsound electrostatic headphones have so-so build quality but sound mediocre.
> 
> Funnily enough it may be easier and cheaper to DIY your own electrostatics than it is for a company to mass-manufacture consistently good-sounding, high-quality ones.


Gungnir Multibit is typically over $1k, although I'm sure it's possible to find one for less maybe on the second hand market.

And indeed I do have a China clone amp. My advice? Stay away from that sort of thing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> FTFY
> 
> Re: SS vs. tube, good example is the O2 amp (SS, linear, sounds bad) vs. EC Balancing Act (tube, euphonic) vs. EC Studio (tube, linear). EC Black Widow also throws a wrench in there since it's solid state but euphonic.
> If it could be done it would have been by now. If you look on taobao there are tons of copycat Stax amps, one of which I believe @boredgunner has.
> 
> Chinese companies have attempted electrostatics before, but with poor results. The HE Audio Jade was inspired by the original Sennheiser Orpheus and had potentially good sound but very poor QC and build quality. The recent Kingsound electrostatic headphones have so-so build quality but sound mediocre.
> 
> Funnily enough it may be easier and cheaper to DIY your own electrostatics than it is for a company to mass-manufacture consistently good-sounding, high-quality ones.


The schiit gungnir is not as good as you think.

Just hold tight. I will be there soon enough with my new dac in tow.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The schiit gungnir is not as good as you think.
> 
> Just hold tight. I will be there soon enough with my new dac in tow.


Yeah, the regular DSD version isn't great. The Multibit upgrade is though.









Bring everything you can to the July SF meet or the November LAX meet.


----------



## twerk

Fostex TH-X00 Mahogany/Purpleheart has just dropped again!

Edit: Think I'm going to do it... I've waited 2 weeks to make sure I really want them, and I do. Now, Purpleheart or regular, can anyone shed any light on the differences?


----------



## silvrr

Finally wrapped up my Ether C review on Head-Fi for anyone intrested. http://www.head-fi.org/products/mrspeakers-ether-c/reviews/16119


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, the regular DSD version isn't great. The Multibit upgrade is though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring everything you can to the July SF meet or the November LAX meet.


Actually I wonder how my amp would fair going through TSA.

My amp is roughly 40 pounds and my dac is probably gonna be close to 20 pounds.

Oh and they will probably look like bombs.


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html
> 
> That is the best amp that I know of that costs less than 1200 bucks.
> 
> I would either tell you to buy that amp, or buy the schiit magni with the intention to upgrade to the antique amp.


Awesome I will put that on the list next to the Jolida.

Would you say the O2 Headphone Amp is better than the Magni? They have a massdrop for the O2 for $79.99 that would be near the same $100 mark for the desktop version @standard gain for $95 vs magni at $100.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> Awesome I will put that on the list next to the Jolida.
> 
> Would you say the O2 Headphone Amp is better than the Magni? They have a massdrop for the O2 for $79.99 that would be near the same $100 mark for the desktop version @standard gain for $95 vs magni at $100.


Eh. The O2 is a strange bird.

If you get an o2 that is powered from the wall, then sure.

If you get a USB powered o2, then I would go with the magni 2.

Avoid USB power at all costs.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you get a USB powered o2, then I would go with the magni 2.
> 
> Avoid USB power at all costs.


The O2 doesn't have a USB powered version. There is a version powered by 2 9V batteries or the wall-wart powered version.

You may be confusing the version with the ODac that has the ODac run off USB power but the O2 would still be off the wall wart. I don't think the ODac and battery power are an option as the ODAC takes up the battery location.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The O2 doesn't have a USB powered version. There is a version powered by 2 9V batteries or the wall-wart powered version.
> 
> You may be confusing the version with the ODac that has the ODac run off USB power but the O2 would still be off the wall wart. I don't think the ODac and battery power are an option as the ODAC takes up the battery location.


Yeup.

I confused myself on the JDS page. I thought I was looking at just the O2, but it turns out that I was looking at the O2 AND Odac.

Good catch


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually I wonder how my amp would fair going through TSA.
> 
> My amp is roughly 40 pounds and my dac is probably gonna be close to 20 pounds.
> 
> Oh and they will probably look like bombs.


Avoid the hassle and just carpool down.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> see post 4 bros. http://www.overclock.net/t/1504731/realtek-hd-bass-management#post_25224304
> 
> helping kids everyday with knowledge of the Titans.


Lol no offense, but that post wasn't even remotely helpful to the OPs situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Fostex TH-X00 Mahogany/Purpleheart has just dropped again!
> 
> Edit: Think I'm going to do it... I've waited 2 weeks to make sure I really want them, and I do. Now, Purpleheart or regular, can anyone shed any light on the differences?


I've been looking for the answer myself and even I'm tempted to pick up the Purpleheart, but it's time for a flagship GPU for me, so I'm gonna hold off this time







.

EDIT: I never did find an answer to this question, BTW.

I'm still enjoying mine just as much as the first day I put them on







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've been looking for the answer myself and even I'm tempted to pick up the Purpleheart, but it's time for a flagship GPU for me, so I'm gonna hold off this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT: I never did find an answer to this question, BTW.
> 
> I'm still enjoying mine just as much as the first day I put them on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The Purplehearts are gorgeous but I'm slightly uneasy about the bumped HF presence they apparently have.

From Will Bright:

Quote:


> Sub-bass (~50hz) through bass (~250hz) is increased ~2 db while following the same curve as the original (peak is at 50hz).
> 
> Lower midrange (~500hz-800hz) is decreased by ~5db, and where the Mahogany has a slight peak at ~600hz, the Purpleheart has a smoother climb from 500hz to 1000hz.
> 
> Midrange proper ( ~1000hz-2000hz) is essentially the same as the Mahogany.
> 
> Upper midrange (~2k-6k) is ~2db less throughout.
> 
> *Highs (~8k-10k) are slightly more emphasized. Peaks and valleys are positioned differently than on the Mahogany, magnitude of peaks and valleys is similar.*
> 
> *Super Highs (~12k-20k) are more present. Where the Mahogany falls off at ~14k, the Purpleheart maintains presence throughout that range. This is something for the community to verify, but overall top-end extension should be improved.*


Overall it seems like they are quite a bit more V shaped. I like my bass but many people complain that the standard TH-X00 have slightly shrill highs anyway. I'm worried that the increase would make them uncomfortable to listen to.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Purplehearts are gorgeous but I'm slightly uneasy about the bumped HF presence they apparently have.
> 
> From Will Bright:
> 
> Overall it seems like they are quite a bit more V shaped. I like my bass but many people complain that the standard TH-X00 have slightly shrill highs anyway. I'm worried that the increase would make them uncomfortable to listen to.


@pez yeah I know I was trolling bro.

@twerk watch the video I made last night in my sig. TH-X00 you don't need'em bro. mod the t20rp like I did BOOM BABY perfect highs, perfect mids, increased soundstage, and bass like you never heard in your life ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Avoid the hassle and just carpool down.


Sigh. Guess I am putting in that new clutch and differential to make longer journeys in my miata


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The Purplehearts are gorgeous but I'm slightly uneasy about the bumped HF presence they apparently have.
> 
> From Will Bright:
> 
> Overall it seems like they are quite a bit more V shaped. I like my bass but many people complain that the standard TH-X00 have slightly shrill highs anyway. I'm worried that the increase would make them uncomfortable to listen to.


I'd rep you if I could







.

And that's interesting...maybe next time around I'll pick them up and do an in-depth comparison. I feel the highs are fine, but it's a peak in the mids that get a little harsh like Tjj was saying.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd rep you if I could
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And that's interesting...maybe next time around I'll pick them up and do an in-depth comparison. I feel the highs are fine, but it's a peak in the mids that get a little harsh like Tjj was saying.


People who bought the first batch of the Purpleheart won't have them until August.

I think I'm going to do the sensible thing and wait until then and see what peoples' opinions are on them. Even though I want them so bad! I can't justify spending £300 on a product that has no reviews, not to mention it will have to be shipped 5000 miles.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> People who bought the first batch of the Purpleheart won't have them until August.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the sensible thing and wait until then and see what peoples' opinions are on them. Even though I want them so bad! I can't justify spending £300 on a product that has no reviews, not to mention it will have to be shipped 5000 miles.


IIRC, you've got the HD650 as well, right? Those are a good set of cans to hold you over, promise







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> People who bought the first batch of the Purpleheart won't have them until August.
> 
> I think I'm going to do the sensible thing and wait until then and see what peoples' opinions are on them. Even though I want them so bad! I can't justify spending £300 on a product that has no reviews, not to mention it will have to be shipped 5000 miles.


I am going to my first meet June 18th and there will be some regular TH-X00 there, I am looking forward to comparing them to the T20rp I have modded, I honestly will be impressed if a dynamic anything can match this experience


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm just waiting for some Purplehearts to appear in the Garage/Used section of the local forums by end-of-year'ish, then I may snag a pair. I'd be buying it simply based on how gorgeous it is as I suspect it'd sound similar to the AH-D2000 and AH-D7000 I have, prolly somewhere in between (I'm guessing here).

Meanwhile, I simply have no more yearning to get any more new cans, it's either I'm burnt out or with three TOTL cans to contend with, I feel I have found the right mix of cans to keep me happy.......for now anyway.









Oh yeah, I have a modded T50RP (with Mayflower mod kit) and Alpha Pads and I must say, it was an easy mod with the end result being more than satisfactory. I must add that simply replacing the stock pads with Alpha Pads made a world of difference. I followed one of the mod guides in Head-Fi and it helped smoothen out the mids and boosted the bass slightly. Treble is good, not sparkly at all.....


----------



## omar231

558 i have anything to mod make the headphones feel better on my head and also mod the sound blaster Z for optimal sound performance cheers!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omar231*
> 
> 558 i have anything to mod make the headphones feel better on my head and also mod the sound blaster Z for optimal sound performance cheers!


Mod a 558 to feel better on your head ?
Dont you think the 558 is allready comfortable as it is ?
I can wear mine for hours and dont even notice them on my head.

Instead of spending money for mods maybe just get a good dac/amp


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> IIRC, you've got the HD650 as well, right? Those are a good set of cans to hold you over, promise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed! My HD650s will stay with me forever and are my end-game can to be honest. I'd just like a closed headphone to compliment them!


----------



## pez

I think you will find that they do! And I have the same sentiments about the HD650s







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If i play (lets not call it dj'ing in my case) i play roots reggae and rocksteady. (not even close to Bob Marley, Peter Tosh, Burning Spear and such like reggae)
> Very old, very bassy.... you would think EDM, Hardstyle has more bass but reggae on a system just cant be beaten IMO.
> My friends do "DJ" and play mostly Tekno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the old original reggae sound systems you had actual DJ's mixing, freestyling and dubbing reggae and you have people that just know how to pick a good tune and stitch a few together.. we call them selectah's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a system i mix/pre-select, line up records etc. with headphones but effects and sound leveling you do with monitors.
> To use kill switches and so properly you need monitors IMO because you play them realltime on the audience, you need to be hearing what the audience is hearing to and adjust to it.
> 
> HS5's dont have everything you want in a speaker sadly but yeah the higher vocals are great, then again there not that expensive.
> Hope you will enjoy your new Yorkville's


Oh nice.... Takes some pretty good skills with a dash of luck to do that kind of thing, and man is it an impressive thing to behold!

Well, hubby and I went out last night and spent two hours listening to various tunes and dancing through half a dozen different monitors, and wound up narrowing it down fairly quickly to the Focal Alpha 50's, Yorkville YSM6's, and the Yamaha HS6's. Yamaha's were eliminated shortly afterwards, but man was it difficult to decide between the Focal's and the Yorkville's.... On some songs (about 35% or so) the Focals were downright GORGEOUS in comparison, but then on the other two thirds they just didn't have the same life as the Yorkvilles did.... In short, I basically summarized it as my debate between the HD 600's and K712's...

In a few weeks I'll be picking up two pairs of YSM6's (one for me, one for hubby) as well as IsoAcoustics ISOL8R-155's, just have to take care a few bills first ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh nice.... Takes some pretty good skills with a dash of luck to do that kind of thing, and man is it an impressive thing to behold!
> 
> Well, hubby and I went out last night and spent two hours listening to various tunes and dancing through half a dozen different monitors, and wound up narrowing it down fairly quickly to the Focal Alpha 50's, Yorkville YSM6's, and the Yamaha HS6's. Yamaha's were eliminated shortly afterwards, but man was it difficult to decide between the Focal's and the Yorkville's.... On some songs (about 35% or so) the Focals were downright GORGEOUS in comparison, but then on the other two thirds they just didn't have the same life as the Yorkvilles did.... In short, I basically summarized it as my debate between the HD 600's and K712's...
> 
> In a few weeks I'll be picking up two pairs of YSM6's (one for me, one for hubby) as well as IsoAcoustics ISOL8R-155's, just have to take care a few bills first ^_^


why not one pair for you and other pair that your not buying for hubby, then you can switch when you want to listen to those 35% songs, and tell hubby to deal with it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> why not one pair for you and other pair that your not buying for hubby, then you can switch when you want to listen to those 35% songs, and tell hubby to deal with it


Nah, I think I'd rather keep the peace, get him an equal amount of shiny, and not lose the ability to buy benching gear and various other things. One of the key things about marrying a tech geek is if you're bringing home shiny you have to deal with the natural question of "and I'm getting one too?" so it's best to stay in the "good books" for the long run









EDIT: And while I do like the Focal Alpha 50's, the YSM6's are $300 CAD a pair cheaper, and are easier to drive. Also, they don't have that "focusing" effect the Focals have, which in some songs really does kill vibes. Yorkville's also have power buttons on the front


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe fair enough







I have never heard powered studio monitor speakers or bookshelf speakers ever in my life... my Monoprice 5" get here Tuesday and bordgunner owns same ones and says they are amazing, so I am really looking forward to experiencing that... doubt I will ever get anything else though, reason I am all headphones is because don't want to disturb anyone else lol and I imagine after grad school I will be living in an apartment, no way I can afford downpayment on a house.

@farih the Philips SHL3300/28 have replaced my mobile cans, my monoprice 8323 have now been retired, thanks for the recc. been listening to the philips all night, for $20 cant beat it at all, not one bit. #respect for Philips, tried 3 of their cans now and each time just very impressed with everything. Philips SHL3300/28 look like expensive cans when you hold them in your hands, very nice









@everyone I am done with cans now, I got my mobile closed, I got my bass/go to's in the modded fostex t20rp, and I am selling my t90s on ebay, keeping my pioneers and philips 9500 as well just to alternate once in awhile since they are all very diff sound signatures/cheap.

@future in 2 years I will be getting an influx of money (5 grand or so) for graduating with two master's degrees, and I am considering whatever newest STAX budget is out then, or maybe even the 007's. the srs-2170 and 3170 and 4170 all just released last year though, and since they sold like hotcakes I imagine STAX might even have some more budget setups out by the time I graduate.

@tjjangel I am planning to buy a nice setup like you mentioned as well someday if STAX falls through or doesn't blow me away at this June 18th meetup I am going to, I believe 2 different kinds of STAX will be there, as well as most of ZMF's lineup, fostex th-x00, lcd-x, etc... so after June 18th I think I am going to have a more clear idea what my end game is going to be come 2 years.

@boregunner thank you for the many steam conversations helping me with minute details and loads of questions, it was much appreciated







and looking forward to telling you how I like the Monoprice 5" speakers


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never heard powered studio monitor speakers or bookshelf speakers ever in my life... my Monoprice 5" get here Tuesday and bordgunner owns same ones and says they are amazing, so I am really looking forward to experiencing that... doubt I will ever get anything else though, reason I am all headphones is because don't want to disturb anyone else lol and I imagine after grad school I will be living in an apartment, no way I can afford downpayment on a house.


Powered studio monitors are pretty much like any other kind of bookshelf type speaker (well, in principle anyways), it's just that they're tuned more towards a specific thing (mixing audio, and therefore accuracy and neutrality is more important) rather than outright playback (where speakers can have all sorts of extra little fun stuff added into the sound, because accuracy isn't AS important, it's more enjoying the sound). Biggest problem is going to be fitting them on my desk, as my current monitor stands, uhm... Don't lift the monitors quite high enough, and such a problem will become even larger once I upgrade to my new monitor setup (which will be a 27/34/27 setup). Of course, I could then just get really REALLY tall speaker stands, but that's going into the realm of outright sillyness.

Sure, for simplicity's sake I could just "upgrade" to a single 34" monitor, but I'm so used to multiple monitors that I'd go nuts not having all that extra space to do various things, and I really do like the idea of having an obscenely large amount of space to work in ^_^;;;;


----------



## silvrr

If anyone is looking for a great DAC I put mine up for sale over on head-fi. I wouldn't be getting rid of it if I didn't need a more portable setup. Lyr 2 will also be going up for sale too if anyone is looking for a new combo. Zdac has to sell before the lyr goes though.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/810376/parasound-zdac


----------



## caenlen

ahhhhh I don't know how the bass is so good on these fostex t20rp's modded... rofl been testing all 7 of my cans last 9 hours or so... man my t20rp CRUSHES everything in EDM. can not wait for this June 18th meet, I want to see of Fostex-X00 Massdrop or w.e it is called can do this level of bass. edit: t50rp modded same way and stock doesn't even come close. weird since they are basically the same thing almost.

@farih I know you like Piano music... next time you are on spotify look up Gabriela Montero, I saw her perform live in 2008 in Indianapolis where I live, been listening to her improv on Bach ever since, she is amazing... I still don't have have an answer for you on the Amelie piano song yet... working on it


----------



## Farih

@caenlen

Now you have the 3300's to please tell if those Fostex's play these tracks better then the 3300's

SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 3636k .zip file


2SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 5079k .zip file


3SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 3282k .zip file


And a YouTube video like this:




On the cheap 3300's all this sounds better then any of my other headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> @caenlen
> 
> Now you have the 3300's to please tell if those Fostex's play these tracks better then the 3300's
> 
> SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 3636k .zip file
> 
> 
> 2SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 5079k .zip file
> 
> 
> 3SoundcraponallmyheadphonesexcepttheSHL300.zip 3282k .zip file
> 
> 
> And a YouTube video like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the cheap 3300's all this sounds better then any of my other headphones.


Alright, the Philips SHP-9500 sound slightly better in all of them, even more so than my T90, Fidelio x2, and Fost t20rp modded... BUT this depends... the drums in all 4 of these songs are quite overbearing (especially on my Fostex) but the 9500 keeps the drums at bay somewhat, they are still there, just not as in your face as the other cans. Fidelio X2 is close second, and I actually do like it better IF you are the type of person that really does want the drums to sound deeper bass wise.

Honestly though, I have to agree with you here, the 3300's sound better than all of my cans, specifically on the Got to Get Away song. I would say Philips SHP-9500 and X2's win the other songs. Fostex didn't handle of these songs very well, on the Clocktower song, the Fostex handled that bass better than of my other cans tho... its a very nasty bass, not the kind I usually listen to. The Fostex did handle it better than any of them though, again the 9500 sort of puts a cap on it and holds it at bay, doesn't remove it... just a different flavor. I actually think on the CLocktower song I prefer the Fostex definitely.

On all 4 songs, if you want to feel like your at a party having fun and partying to these songs, I would say the Fidelio X2's win. The 3300 handles them all surprisingly well but meh. SHP-9500 again its very easy on the ears, its just a different flavor so its hard to explain, its still lively like the X2's it just puts a cap on that nasty bass some, which I personally like (but only for these 4 songs) for most modern songs Like a G6 song for example, my Fostex t20rp just makes you shake your head at how good the bass sounds, X2's a close second.

Edit: I just listened to all of them with my Pioneer SE-A1000 and I like it as well, doesn't seem to bad on any of them but I can't test these songs anymore, gah just not my personal flavor mate, sorry. That clocktower song has really ugly bass in the drums, I hate it lol no offense


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alright, the Philips SHP-9500 sound slightly better in all of them, even more so than my T90, Fidelio x2, and Fost t20rp modded... BUT this depends... the drums in all 4 of these songs are quite overbearing (especially on my Fostex) but the 9500 keeps the drums at bay somewhat, they are still there, just not as in your face as the other cans. Fidelio X2 is close second, and I actually do like it better IF you are the type of person that really does want the drums to sound deeper bass wise.
> 
> Honestly though, I have to agree with you here, the 3300's sound better than all of my cans, specifically on the Got to Get Away song. I would say Philips SHP-9500 and X2's win the other songs. Fostex didn't handle of these songs very well, on the Clocktower song, the Fostex handled that bass better than of my other cans tho... its a very nasty bass, not the kind I usually listen to. The Fostex did handle it better than any of them though, again the 9500 sort of puts a cap on it and holds it at bay, doesn't remove it... just a different flavor. I actually think on the CLocktower song I prefer the Fostex definitely.
> 
> On all 4 songs, if you want to feel like your at a party having fun and partying to these songs, I would say the Fidelio X2's win. The 3300 handles them all surprisingly well but meh. SHP-9500 again its very easy on the ears, its just a different flavor so its hard to explain, its still lively like the X2's it just puts a cap on that nasty bass some, which I personally like (but only for these 4 songs) for most modern songs Like a G6 song for example, my Fostex t20rp just makes you shake your head at how good the bass sounds, X2's a close second.
> 
> Edit: I just listened to all of them with my Pioneer SE-A1000 and I like it as well, doesn't seem to bad on any of them but I can't test these songs anymore, gah just not my personal flavor mate, sorry. That clocktower song has really ugly bass in the drums, I hate it lol no offense


Haha, thats fine.. no offense taken.
I know its not music most people know and listen to.

Its gonna be a hard one though finding something that is alot better then a 3300 on this kind of music i think.

I used to listen to music like this on a P.A sound system, i would love a headphone sounding similar to that allthough it might be impossible.
Sound like this (Wait for the bass drop) obviously a bit cleaner offcourse



Luckely you seen the good side of my music to (on Spotify)


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



@everyone I just caved and bought the Shure Alcantata earpads for $50
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Haha, thats fine.. no offense taken.
> I know its not music most people know and listen to.
> 
> Its gonna be a hard one though finding something that is alot better then a 3300 on this kind of music i think.
> 
> I used to listen to music like this on a P.A sound system, i would love a headphone sounding similar to that allthough it might be impossible.
> Sound like this (Wait for the bass drop) obviously a bit cleaner offcourse
> 
> 
> 
> Luckely you seen the good side of my music to (on Spotify)






I think you should try to find some Fostex T50rp MK3's. https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fostex-na-T50RP-MK3N-Headphone/dp/B013E7ZBMM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1465232589&sr=8-1&keywords=fostex+t50rp+mk3

160 euro range, sucks cause in USA its about 160 usd but with a 50 dollar rebate... so I only paid 110 for mine... assuming I get the rebate check in the mail, which I doubt will, lol


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Indeed! My HD650s will stay with me forever and are my end-game can to be honest. I'd just like a closed headphone to compliment them!


HD650's are a true end game can because they scale so well. But I would highly recommend modding the HD650's, just makes them that much better. I recently did the coin mod, rear foam removal and dynamat, and wow, it just steps them up another level. Overall the HD650 sounds faster, crisper, more lively, and less over damped, however it is a touch more fatiguing but nowhere near as fatiguing as a stock HD800.

Let me know if you want more info on the mods!


----------



## caenlen

if I do decide to spend $50 on earpads for my t50rps, should i get this http://www.ebay.com/itm/111939775933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT or the ZMF Lambskin specifically designed for t50s? both are same price... not sure I am going to get, I am leaving stock pads on my t50rp for now and they sound amazing... but I just want to see if I can make them sound more amazing than my modded t20rp









::hides in closet and rocks back and forth:: i... can't... stop... tinkering


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if I do decide to spend $50 on earpads for my t50rps, should i get this http://www.ebay.com/itm/111939775933?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT or the ZMF Lambskin specifically designed for t50s? both are same price... not sure I am going to get, I am leaving stock pads on my t50rp for now and they sound amazing... but I just want to see if I can make them sound more amazing than my modded t20rp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth:: i... can't... stop... tinkering


Ive modded some T50RPs and owned a pair modded by ZMF and can say without a doubt that you need to do some research before you start changing things. Keep in mind that the only difference between the T50 and T20s is a bit of venting on the back of the cup. The T50s can be turned into t20s with a piece of tape.

If that small of a change effect the sound for you as much as you report think about the difference between a pair of perforated pads that might not seal that soundly and a pair of thick lambskin pads that seal very well. Big change in bass and I would imagine the treble would be off by a bit too as the lambskin would reflect more than the ebay pair you linked.

Here are two threads with a ton of information on mods. Most of the content was developed when the MkII's were around but the same principles should apply to the MKIIIs. Basically you are modding to control air flow, venting and reflections.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow

http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements

You can go wrong very quickly too, I thought my modded pair was pretty good and got some measurements and found out the two channels were out of balance, I was pretty careful about making sure they were modded equally too. There are also some mods that while they increase bass result in a lot of distortion or other unwanted side effects.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ive modded some T50RPs and owned a pair modded by ZMF and can say without a doubt that you need to do some research before you start changing things. Keep in mind that the only difference between the T50 and T20s is a bit of venting on the back of the cup. The T50s can be turned into t20s with a piece of tape.
> 
> If that small of a change effect the sound for you as much as you report think about the difference between a pair of perforated pads that might not seal that soundly and a pair of thick lambskin pads that seal very well. Big change in bass and I would imagine the treble would be off by a bit too as the lambskin would reflect more than the ebay pair you linked.
> 
> Here are two threads with a ton of information on mods. Most of the content was developed when the MkII's were around but the same principles should apply to the MKIIIs. Basically you are modding to control air flow, venting and reflections.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements
> 
> You can go wrong very quickly too, I thought my modded pair was pretty good and got some measurements and found out the two channels were out of balance, I was pretty careful about making sure they were modded equally too. There are also some mods that while they increase bass result in a lot of distortion or other unwanted side effects.






thanks... I am going to hold off on that, I popped on my HM5 pads and prefer the stock ones. t50rp stock is honestly very impressive. I'm still struggling deciding between 7 headphones... I just sold my T90s after shipping and seller fees, I am only out $25... so that wasn't to bad for 3 weeks of getting to try the T90s. now its between stock t50rp, modded t20rp (pretty sure this one is going to win, the bass is just nuts I love it), fidelio x2, and my pioneer se-a1000. though I am considering selling my pioneers se-a1000 and fidelio x2 and just grabbed me a hd 598 black edition again, even though its slightly inferior in sound, the comfort level of it was out of this world, could sleep in those things. also they are nice looking on the head... incase I get a gf over to my dorm room someday you know...









::dances and spins::


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ive modded some T50RPs and owned a pair modded by ZMF and can say without a doubt that you need to do some research before you start changing things. Keep in mind that the only difference between the T50 and T20s is a bit of venting on the back of the cup. The T50s can be turned into t20s with a piece of tape.
> 
> If that small of a change effect the sound for you as much as you report think about the difference between a pair of perforated pads that might not seal that soundly and a pair of thick lambskin pads that seal very well. Big change in bass and I would imagine the treble would be off by a bit too as the lambskin would reflect more than the ebay pair you linked.
> 
> Here are two threads with a ton of information on mods. Most of the content was developed when the MkII's were around but the same principles should apply to the MKIIIs. Basically you are modding to control air flow, venting and reflections.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/452404/just-listened-to-some-fostex-t50rps-today-wow
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements
> 
> You can go wrong very quickly too, I thought my modded pair was pretty good and got some measurements and found out the two channels were out of balance, I was pretty careful about making sure they were modded equally too. There are also some mods that while they increase bass result in a lot of distortion or other unwanted side effects.


Which ZMF did you have? What T50 variant/configuration was your favorite overall? I want to get the ZMF Blackwood somewhere down the line.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I want a pair of the zmf headphones because by the gods it's a sexy pair of headphones, especially in that orange starburst they show on the website. That and hubby wants a pair in purple starburst


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Which ZMF did you have? What T50 variant/configuration was your favorite overall? I want to get the ZMF Blackwood somewhere down the line.


I had a pair of the Master Model (now called ZMF class I think)

The Master was by far the most "fun" tuning I think, but likely the least accurate. I haven't spent a lot of time with the vibro/blackwood model but remember liking them. The Omni's I have spent quite a bit of time with at local meets (Zach is local so he always shows at our meets) and they are really nice. They need a bit of power (the mods drop the sensitivity quite a bit) but are a pretty balanced headphone. Weight is likely the biggest issue for me with the ZMF lineup. Part of that is just the base driver and baffle but adding the wood doesn't help things.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I want a pair of the zmf headphones because by the gods it's a sexy pair of headphones, especially in that orange starburst they show on the website. That and hubby wants a pair in purple starburst


Indeed, the Vibro/Blackwood/Omni might be my new favorite looking headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I had a pair of the Master Model (now called ZMF class I think)
> 
> The Master was by far the most "fun" tuning I think, but likely the least accurate. I haven't spent a lot of time with the vibro/blackwood model but remember liking them. The Omni's I have spent quite a bit of time with at local meets (Zach is local so he always shows at our meets) and they are really nice. They need a bit of power (the mods drop the sensitivity quite a bit) but are a pretty balanced headphone. Weight is likely the biggest issue for me with the ZMF lineup. Part of that is just the base driver and baffle but adding the wood doesn't help things.


Yeah the ZMF Classic is meant to be fun sounding. I'd love to try the Omni, although I need one of their closed back models. I'd be using the Blackwood with a FiiO X5 I imagine, and probably some portable amp in addition. Does anyone know of any good ~$300 portable amps?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, the Vibro/Blackwood/Omni might be my new favorite looking headphones.
> Yeah the ZMF Classic is meant to be fun sounding. I'd love to try the Omni, although I need one of their closed back models. I'd be using the Blackwood with a FiiO X5 I imagine, and probably some portable amp in addition. Does anyone know of any good ~$300 portable amps?


The Centrance HD DAC/AMp is a class A portable amp that works with smartphones, it runs $200, its the one I bought recently and also has the same DAC chip as bitfrost in it. I', looking forward to seeing if it makes my music sound better than Schiit Fulla, I suspect it will, it just is a very high level of quality.


----------



## axipher

Has anyone had any experience with better USB audio drivers than the Microsoft generic one for Windows 7 and Windows 10? Two USB devices I'm using that run off the generic driver are the Sennheiser G4ME USB sound card and the basic Muse USB DAC with optical and coax output.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with better USB audio drivers than the Microsoft generic one for Windows 7 and Windows 10? Two USB devices I'm using that run off the generic driver are the Sennheiser G4ME USB sound card and the basic Muse USB DAC with optical and coax output.


What do you mean by better? What specific issue are you having? Your USB DAC should install itself, my Schiit Fulla and Fiio K1 both self-install on Windows 10, and in volume control it shows it specifically. Audioquest Jitterbug might help you some.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with better USB audio drivers than the Microsoft generic one for Windows 7 and Windows 10? Two USB devices I'm using that run off the generic driver are the Sennheiser G4ME USB sound card and the basic Muse USB DAC with optical and coax output.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by better? What specific issue are you having? Your USB DAC should install itself, my Schiit Fulla and Fiio K1 both self-install on Windows 10, and in volume control it shows it specifically. Audioquest Jitterbug might help you some.
Click to expand...

Both of the DAC's install fine and are recognized, but at 5% volume, they are already getting uncomfortably loud, this also means no really fine grain volume control. Seems to be a common problem with the standard Microsoft driver.

I can install the Sennheiser driver, but then I get constant app crashes with programs sending audio.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Both of the DAC's install fine and are recognized, but at 5% volume, they are already getting uncomfortably loud, this also means no really fine grain volume control. Seems to be a common problem with the standard Microsoft driver.
> 
> I can install the Sennheiser driver, but then I get constant app crashes with programs sending audio.


I see what you mean now, hmm, I have no idea. Never had this issue before as everything I have ever used is a dac/amp hybrid through usb ---you could consider ebaying that dac, and just getting a Fiio K1 for $39, it has pretty decent sound for the price, and I do not have that audio issue with it. or a schiit fulla.

edit: i bought the Shure Alcantara earpads just now... $39.99 free ship no tax off bhphotovideo website... zmf lambskin woulda run me almost 56 after shipping. plus the shure is the one everyone seems to recc most with the t50rp mk3, when they arrive it will be ultimate showdown between my t50rp and t20rp modded


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Both of the DAC's install fine and are recognized, but at 5% volume, they are already getting uncomfortably loud, this also means no really fine grain volume control. Seems to be a common problem with the standard Microsoft driver.
> 
> I can install the Sennheiser driver, but then I get constant app crashes with programs sending audio.
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you mean now, hmm, I have no idea. Never had this issue before as everything I have ever used is a dac/amp hybrid through usb ---you could consider ebaying that dac, and just getting a Fiio K1 for $39, it has pretty decent sound for the price, and I do not have that audio issue with it. or a schiit fulla.
> 
> edit: i bought the Shure Alcantara earpads just now... $39.99 free ship no tax off bhphotovideo website... zmf lambskin woulda run me almost 56 after shipping. plus the shure is the one everyone seems to recc most with the t50rp mk3, when they arrive it will be ultimate showdown between my t50rp and t20rp modded
Click to expand...

I'll check those out, I've got a Fiio E18 I use at home that I love, just have these other two USB DAC's already I was going to try to make use of instead of throwing money at more hardware.


----------



## caenlen

Downloading my favorite Vivaldi and Mozart right now in DSD format since I finally have something that supports that file format (Centrance DACport + Class A amp USB) looking forward to comparing them to the 24 bit versions


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll check those out, I've got a Fiio E18 I use at home that I love, just have these other two USB DAC's already I was going to try to make use of instead of throwing money at more hardware.


Do you only have that high volume in games or also when playing music ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Downloading my favorite Vivaldi and Mozart right now in DSD format since I finally have something that supports that file format (Centrance DACport + Class A amp USB) looking forward to comparing them to the 24 bit versions


I can recommend you:

Vivaldi - Four Seasons : Recomposed by Max Richter.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'll check those out, I've got a Fiio E18 I use at home that I love, just have these other two USB DAC's already I was going to try to make use of instead of throwing money at more hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you only have that high volume in games or also when playing music ?
Click to expand...

Anything system wide, basically have volume at 1% on my Muse USB DAC in Windows 7 and it like regular listening levels with my ATK-M40x's


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anything system wide, basically have volume at 1% on my Muse USB DAC in Windows 7 and it like regular listening levels with my ATK-M40x's


You mean 1% on windows volume controll ?
If so, does your dac/amp also have volume buttons etc ?

If i put my amp on full blast i get deafening levels at 1% volume to.
Therefore i have my amp on 0db gain and volume only at 13:00 (like 6 when scale 0-10)
That way i can use windows volume between 0 and 72%, above 80% it gets really loud again.
This is also with a 300ohm headphone, lower inpedance headphones sound even louder.

If your problem is like mine discribed above then its ok and normal, you just have to find a nice balance between windows and hardware volume.
If you use ASIO (or other bit perfect methods) then you loose windows volume and only have hardware to manage volume on.
If in a case like that volume is still to high you probably need to look at how high the line level out of the dac is and maybe put in a line controller between the dac and amp.(like a mini mixer without bels and whistles)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Indeed, the Vibro/Blackwood/Omni might be my new favorite looking headphones.
> Yeah the ZMF Classic is meant to be fun sounding. I'd love to try the Omni, although I need one of their closed back models. I'd be using the Blackwood with a FiiO X5 I imagine, and probably some portable amp in addition. Does anyone know of any good ~$300 portable amps?


Oppo HA-2 maybe?


----------



## Jiryama

I picked up a pair of the new Bose wireless iems for my workout sessions yesterday. Charging them up now but tested out call quality yesterday and they came through clear enough and crisp on the other end as well. I know these aren't the traditional headphones you guys talk about but I'll post my impressions after a couple uses!


----------



## caenlen

modded t20rp are the winners, selling my pioneers, refunding my t50s, and selling my x2's.

sippin syzzrup up in my ride ~ DAT PLANAR BASS BOYZ WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO









edit: i got my pioneers up for sale if anyone is interested, http://www.overclock.net/t/1602451/fs-pioneer-se-a1000-headphones-with-hm5-earpad-upgrade


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> modded t20rp are the winners, selling my pioneers, refunding my t50s, and selling my x2's.
> 
> sippin syzzrup up in my ride ~ DAT PLANAR BASS BOYZ WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: i got my pioneers up for sale if anyone is interested, http://www.overclock.net/t/1602451/fs-pioneer-se-a1000-headphones-with-hm5-earpad-upgrade


Go find a 3D printer and make new cups and housings.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Oppo HA-2 maybe?


Wow I totally forgot about Oppo. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Go find a 3D printer and make new cups and housings.


hehe someday maybe, but for right now I am very happy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow I totally forgot about Oppo. Thanks for the suggestion!


I got the same speakers 5" you have hooked up right now HOLY CRAP MAN LOL soooo good, my logitech z323 were a joke compared to this... I'm in love







not sure i am ever going to wear my cans again honestly, lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Anything system wide, basically have volume at 1% on my Muse USB DAC in Windows 7 and it like regular listening levels with my ATK-M40x's
> 
> 
> 
> You mean 1% on windows volume controll ?
> If so, does your dac/amp also have volume buttons etc ?
> 
> If i put my amp on full blast i get deafening levels at 1% volume to.
> Therefore i have my amp on 0db gain and volume only at 13:00 (like 6 when scale 0-10)
> That way i can use windows volume between 0 and 72%, above 80% it gets really loud again.
> This is also with a 300ohm headphone, lower inpedance headphones sound even louder.
> 
> If your problem is like mine discribed above then its ok and normal, you just have to find a nice balance between windows and hardware volume.
> If you use ASIO (or other bit perfect methods) then you loose windows volume and only have hardware to manage volume on.
> If in a case like that volume is still to high you probably need to look at how high the line level out of the dac is and maybe put in a line controller between the dac and amp.(like a mini mixer without bels and whistles)
Click to expand...

Yes, 1% on Windows Volume Control. The Muse USB DAC doesn't have any volume control on it. So being limited to just 1-5% with 5% being starting to get too loud with the lower impendence ATK-M40x (35 ohms) makes listening rather annoying.

If I try the Sennheiser USB DAC it has the same behaviour with the standard USB Audio driver. If I install the Sennheiser driver though, 70% becomes the starting to get loud level, but the Seenheiser driver changes the sound a good amount.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hehe someday maybe, but for right now I am very happy.
> I got the same speakers 5" you have hooked up right now HOLY CRAP MAN LOL soooo good, my logitech z323 were a joke compared to this... I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure i am ever going to wear my cans again honestly, lol


Interesting. Let's see if you really do ditch all of your headphones now.


----------



## pez

Lol^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Interesting. Let's see if you really do ditch all of your headphones now.


no way i am ever letting my t20rp's go but yea i like them a lot. on some songs the vocals is bette ron the t20rps and the imaging is better on the t20rps, but not by much, like eric claptons tears in heaven song, i can easily distinguish the two guitars separately with the t20rps (cant do this with my pioneers) and on the speakers i can a little but, but not as clearly.

but overall... im in love. t20rp and MP 5" for life. im set for next 3 years. now its time to get into whiskey as my next hobby, while i jam and compare drinks!!!









edit: another example song: the river daily bread, the female vocals are much more lively and center stage on the t20s compared to the speakers, which i prefer. but the speakers, are just lovely honestly, truly... doesnt hit the magical bass lines of the t20's but it comes close







convenience of having nothing on my head is a benefit


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes, 1% on Windows Volume Control. The Muse USB DAC doesn't have any volume control on it. So being limited to just 1-5% with 5% being starting to get too loud with the lower impendence ATK-M40x (35 ohms) makes listening rather annoying.
> 
> If I try the Sennheiser USB DAC it has the same behaviour with the standard USB Audio driver. If I install the Sennheiser driver though, 70% becomes the starting to get loud level, but the Seenheiser driver changes the sound a good amount.


Can you link or post a picture of your dac ?

I googled Muse USB DAC but to many different results.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow I totally forgot about Oppo. Thanks for the suggestion!


No problemo. Be sure to post your thoughts if you try or end up getting one







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow I totally forgot about Oppo. Thanks for the suggestion!


You don't need a battery with the CEtrance DAC/Amp though, it uses your phones battery, plus it has a better DAC (same one used in Bitfrost), costs $100 less, and is considered a Class A Amp by definition even though it is capictorless. Also no usb noise issues like my Schiit Fulla has on some cans.... what else... high gain low gain switch works really well, laughs at my Fostex T20rp cans on high can... im sitting at like 50 volume on windows with high gain on... low gain required about 90ish volume... and wasn't enough for the Fostex

http://www.centrance.com/products/dacport/

(my point is its really portable and small and packs a punch, where as Oppo is bulky cause of the battery)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No problemo. Be sure to post your thoughts if you try or end up getting one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Won't be until next year but I certainly will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You don't need a battery with the CEtrance DAC/Amp though, it uses your phones battery, plus it has a better DAC (same one used in Bitfrost), costs $100 less, and is considered a Class A Amp by definition even though it is capictorless. Also no usb noise issues like my Schiit Fulla has on some cans.... what else... high gain low gain switch works really well, laughs at my Fostex T20rp cans on high can... im sitting at like 50 volume on windows with high gain on... low gain required about 90ish volume... and wasn't enough for the Fostex
> 
> http://www.centrance.com/products/dacport/
> 
> (my point is its really portable and small and packs a punch, where as Oppo is bulky cause of the battery)


I was planning on using said amp with a FiiO X5 or similar DAP. I wouldn't really trust the DACport to do the ZMF Blackwood justice, the sensitivity is probably around 90 dB/mW or maybe even less. The higher end Centrance stuff might do well but that's out of my price range.

The Ray Samuels Audio Hornet and P-51 Mustang have my attention as well. I'll have to ask the designer which is better for a planar.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Does anyone know of any good ~$300 portable amps?


Here's what you do, you get a cMoy kit, then wire eight 9v batteries in series. 72v should be good for the power-hungry phones, right?


----------



## silvrr

Alright, Zdac is on its way to a new owner. Anyone looking for a Lyr 2?

http://www.head-fi.org/t/810793/schiit-lyr-2


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Alright, Zdac is on its way to a new owner. Anyone looking for a Lyr 2?
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/810793/schiit-lyr-2


Not interested but how is a Lyr 2 compared to a Asgard 2 ?
I heard the Asgard 2 but for its price here in EU didnt think it was that good. (would be ok if it actually stayed at 249$ - 219,- euro and not 300$ + customs !)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Not interested but how is a Lyr 2 compared to a Asgard 2 ?
> I heard the Asgard 2 but for its price here in EU didnt think it was that good. (would be ok if it actually stayed at 249$ - 219,- euro and not 300$ + customs !)


I'm curious as well, although I haven't heard either. Might look into eventually upgrading to it so I can have power on tap for zmf headphones I plan on eventually picking up.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Not interested but how is a Lyr 2 compared to a Asgard 2 ?
> I heard the Asgard 2 but for its price here in EU didnt think it was that good. (would be ok if it actually stayed at 249$ - 219,- euro and not 300$ + customs !)


Haven't heard an Asgard 2 only the original I think. Schiit now has a European site that should help bring the price down, in theory at least. The thing I love the Lyr for was all the headroom, never ran out of power. It could put something like 5-6 watts into my ZMFs and Ethers.

I wouldn't buy a Asgard new though, they come up on pretty good deals on the head-fi FS forum, you can get an asgard for the price of a Magni 2 Uber.


----------



## Shardnax

No discussion about this yet







?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yes, 1% on Windows Volume Control. The Muse USB DAC doesn't have any volume control on it. So being limited to just 1-5% with 5% being starting to get too loud with the lower impendence ATK-M40x (35 ohms) makes listening rather annoying.
> 
> If I try the Sennheiser USB DAC it has the same behaviour with the standard USB Audio driver. If I install the Sennheiser driver though, 70% becomes the starting to get loud level, but the Seenheiser driver changes the sound a good amount.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you link or post a picture of your dac ?
> 
> I googled Muse USB DAC but to many different results.
Click to expand...

http://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No discussion about this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Only that that guy doesn't like me







.


----------



## ignsvn

Sadly my current IEM broke after 5 years.. so now I plan to get a new one. Considering over-the-ear headphone.

Budget: 80 USD - 90 USD.

Highly desirable perk: clarity, detachable cable, robust construction (metal would be great). Soundstage as well. I'm not a bass head, so bass is just a bonus.

Music genre: mainly jazz, pop, r&b

Usage: PC/phone/mp3 player, no amp. Mainly at home, occasionally outside.

Previously owned: Creative EP-630, d-Jays, Phonak Audeo 102 (All in-ear buds).

FYI I live in Singapore.

Appreciate your inputs. Thanks


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No discussion about this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


..... ... Great, now I want a pair of Ethers and those, so I can have two of my old favourite colours (they're still favourites, just not as strong as burnt orange is).

I wanted to stay away from the expensive high end stuff!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious as well, although I haven't heard either. Might look into eventually upgrading to it so I can have power on tap for zmf headphones I plan on eventually picking up.


Will you go for the Vibro, Blackwood, or Classic ZMF? Just curious. Now that I have found the love that is this driver... I really do think ZMF is my end game can, as boregunner pointed out to me STAX may not even be what I am looking for since I love my t20rp so much.


----------



## xTesla1856

Oh look what just arrived (well, two days ago but still







):






These are unlinke anything else. IMO, nothing comes close to Electrostats, No Audeze, no HD800 no nothing.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Oh look what just arrived (well, two days ago but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are unlinke anything else. IMO, nothing comes close to Electrostats, No Audeze, no HD800 no nothing.






congrats mate... I regret cancelling my order of them... can't find them anywhere now at the price point I had them ordered for. sort of hate my life recently... sigh. oh well, maybe someday the SRS-3100 bundle will come down to that price point, but I doubt it.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> congrats mate... I regret cancelling my order of them... can't find them anywhere now at the price point I had them ordered for. sort of hate my life recently... sigh. oh well, maybe someday the SRS-3100 bundle will come down to that price point, but I doubt it.


Thanks man, I sourced them locally in Switzerland from a collector. A month old, new and unopened with full warranty. For 550 shipped I couldn't pass up the deal. There is no going back to dynamics now for me


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Thanks man, I sourced them locally in Switzerland from a collector. A month old, new and unopened with full warranty. For 550 shipped I couldn't pass up the deal. There is no going back to dynamics now for me






Yeah I got mine for $520 total new and sealed... but canceled order at last second... biggest regret of my life. Can't find them anywhere now. +rep to you, for having a brain unlike me.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Yeah I got mine for $520 total new and sealed... but canceled order at last second... biggest regret of my life. Can't find them anywhere now. +rep to you, for having a brain unlike me.


Prices seem crazy inflated right now, guess that's the Zeos effect...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA


Ouch, only digital options..

You did mension the Sennheiser G4ME USB sound card, that should be this one right ?


You can use that with a 3,5mm jack to stereo RCA cable connected to a cheap headphone amp.
The headphone amp will have a volume control.

This:
https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo/dp/B00ESM3EIQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1465493713&sr=8-7&keywords=3%2C5mm+jack+rca
+
Any headphone amp you like (like a small cheap 25$ one)

You can also use line level control like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Axxess-AALC-Controller-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B003FPD3IS/ref=pd_sim_107_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51rWoYzvwAL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=G8NZS6KPSWTBBHAKTGXR

But i would rather then spend a little and get a Dac/Amp combo, doesnt have to expensive either.
Like this:
https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1465495715&sr=1-2&keywords=headphone+amplifier&refinements=p_89%3AFiio

Btw,
Is your headphone also to loud when you just connect it to your onboard soundcard ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Prices seem crazy inflated right now, guess that's the Zeos effect...


899,- euro in Holland atm








Thats a whopping 1019$ !


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Yeah I got mine for $520 total new and sealed... but canceled order at last second... biggest regret of my life. Can't find them anywhere now. +rep to you, for having a brain unlike me.


Meh.

If you really want to, I have plenty of stax headphones that I either own or could easily get a hold of for you for cheap.

Go find a used amp on head-fi with the stax pro bias, and I am sure I can help you find a better pair of headphones.

Otherwise I would stick to that system I recommended you.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> If you really want to, I have plenty of stax headphones that I either own or could easily get a hold of for you for cheap.
> 
> Go find a used amp on head-fi with the stax pro bias, and I am sure I can help you find a better pair of headphones.
> 
> Otherwise I would stick to that system I recommended you.


Not a fan of Stax ?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/USB-DAC-PCM2704-Optical-Converter/dp/B0093KZTEA
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch, only digital options..
> 
> You did mension the Sennheiser G4ME USB sound card, that should be this one right ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can use that with a 3,5mm jack to stereo RCA cable connected to a cheap headphone amp.
> The headphone amp will have a volume control.
> 
> This:
> https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-Plated-3-5mm-Stereo/dp/B00ESM3EIQ/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1465493713&sr=8-7&keywords=3%2C5mm+jack+rca
> +
> Any headphone amp you like (like a small cheap 25$ one)
> 
> You can also use line level control like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Axxess-AALC-Controller-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B003FPD3IS/ref=pd_sim_107_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=51rWoYzvwAL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=G8NZS6KPSWTBBHAKTGXR
> 
> But i would rather then spend a little and get a Dac/Amp combo, doesnt have to expensive either.
> Like this:
> https://www.amazon.com/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00LP3AMC2/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1465495715&sr=1-2&keywords=headphone+amplifier&refinements=p_89%3AFiio
> 
> Btw,
> Is your headphone also to loud when you just connect it to your onboard soundcard ?
Click to expand...

Yeah, that's the Sennheiser one, I was trying to avoid buying a new DAC though since the issue seems to just be the generic Windows USB audio driver starting off way too loud at 1%.

If I was to buy another DAC/AMP, I'd likely wait till I can budget a few hundred for a good stack for home and just move me Fiio E18 to work.

I've tried the included audio on the HP workstation and it's horrendous with a decent set of cans... I've got an old Asus Xonar DG at home that I can probably get working on the work PC if I need to instead.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yeah, that's the Sennheiser one, I was trying to avoid buying a new DAC though since the issue seems to just be the generic Windows USB audio driver starting off way too loud at 1%.
> 
> If I was to buy another DAC/AMP, I'd likely wait till I can budget a few hundred for a good stack for home and just move me Fiio E18 to work.
> 
> I've tried the included audio on the HP workstation and it's horrendous with a decent set of cans... I've got an old Asus Xonar DG at home that I can probably get working on the work PC if I need to instead.


That Sennheiser USB card is for the G4ME Zero, thats a 150ohm headphone and maybe why your ATH's go so loud.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Yeah, that's the Sennheiser one, I was trying to avoid buying a new DAC though since the issue seems to just be the generic Windows USB audio driver starting off way too loud at 1%.
> 
> If I was to buy another DAC/AMP, I'd likely wait till I can budget a few hundred for a good stack for home and just move me Fiio E18 to work.
> 
> I've tried the included audio on the HP workstation and it's horrendous with a decent set of cans... I've got an old Asus Xonar DG at home that I can probably get working on the work PC if I need to instead.
> 
> 
> 
> That Sennheiser USB card is for the G4ME Zero, thats a 150ohm headphone and maybe why your ATH's go so loud.
Click to expand...

With the Sennheiser driver installed, even though the sound becomes a little heavy on bass and highs, it makes the Windows volume level actually useful and does a good job.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Oh look what just arrived (well, two days ago but still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> These are unlinke anything else. IMO, nothing comes close to Electrostats, No Audeze, no HD800 no nothing.


Nice! Electrostatic master race indeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No discussion about this yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


It's always interesting when someone tries their hand at electrostatic technology. I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Will you go for the Vibro, Blackwood, or Classic ZMF? Just curious. Now that I have found the love that is this driver... I really do think ZMF is my end game can, as boregunner pointed out to me STAX may not even be what I am looking for since I love my t20rp so much.


Looking at the vibros if I do. If I were going to go with the higher end ones I can't get the sexy colours I like, and at that point I also figure I might as well save up for the Ethers.

Main reason I'm contemplating the zmf headphones in the first place is as a replacement for my m50x's.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Looking at the vibros if I do. If I were going to go with the higher end ones I can't get the sexy colours I like, and at that point I also figure I might as well save up for the Ethers.
> 
> Main reason I'm contemplating the zmf headphones in the first place is as a replacement for my m50x's.


I just checked, even staining them to get a pretty color, your looking at $549 plus shipping... yikes, that is pricey. I think at that point I would rather just save up for STAX. I am pretty happy with the t20rp mk3, $109 (assuming I get the rebate) and $40 earpads... can't beat it for the price point. M50x bass is probably better than this, but this is a diff kind of bass, it is hard to explain, but it is def a bass I prefer, I owned the m50x before and they never impressed me, no soundstage or imaging at all imo. These have better imaging/soundstage than even my t90s did, throw in that bass, no harsh treble, its a def winner for its price.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just checked, even staining them to get a pretty color, your looking at $549 plus shipping... yikes, that is pricey. I think at that point I would rather just save up for STAX. I am pretty happy with the t20rp mk3, $109 (assuming I get the rebate) and $40 earpads... can't beat it for the price point. M50x bass is probably better than this, but this is a diff kind of bass, it is hard to explain, but it is def a bass I prefer, I owned the m50x before and they never impressed me, no soundstage or imaging at all imo. These have better imaging/soundstage than even my t90s did, throw in that bass, no harsh treble, its a def winner for its price.


Hmmmm.... A local store carries Fostex, I should probably take a look in there to see if I'd even like the basic sound profile of them first. Surprisingly, it's also the same store that carries Audeze and HiFiman ^_^

Aaaaanyways, yup, it's expensive but they at least have a chance of working with my current gear - something that Stax definitely can't do. Am I willing to try out Stax? Totally, it's just the whole bit about having to have it's own setup, changing cables around whenever I want to listen to them, and all that fun stuff.... Also, hubby likes the purple ZMF Vibro's, so that's always a good perk (aka he wants a nice pair of closed back headphones too).







Don't forget that not only is it $549 USD before shipping, I also want the case (because, why not at $40 USD), and the higher end cable they offer (because it looks nice, and hubby also wants one because the twisted pairs won't dig into his shoulders like some thick cabled headphones can (aka ATH-M50X's))

The ATH-M50X's are a nice pair of headphones, but they do come with a wide selection of issues, namely being they're going to be set aside permanently for my djing setup, but also mainly the fact that as nice as they are, I don't quite know if their v-shape sound signature is all to my liking anymore for listening to and enjoying music. Will I get rid of them? Nope, like I said, they're great for djing, and they're also my "go outside and 'get fresh air' (because apparently the window RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME isn't fresh enough according to my parents when they talk to me on the phone







)"

I'd love to just go outright with the Mr.Speakers Ether C, but at $1899 CAD through the nearest retailer (and they only carry the original one atm) that's quite the pretty penny to be toying with.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Not a fan of Stax ?


Lol. Not only do I collect them, but I mean come on. Look at my avatar.

I just think cheap stax is a terrible idea. And the amplifier it comes with is a very sad joke.

Plus there is no reason to buy cheap stax gear like that for that price.

For a little bit more you can find yourself a good stax amp and MAYBE some 404s for around 600 bucks on head-fi.

You should only buy new stax stuff when you have the money to go all out and buy some high end stuff.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. Not only do I collect them, but I mean come on. Look at my avatar.
> 
> I just think cheap stax is a terrible idea. And the amplifier it comes with is a very sad joke.
> 
> Plus there is no reason to buy cheap stax gear like that for that price.
> 
> For a little bit more you can find yourself a good stax amp and MAYBE some 404s for around 600 bucks on head-fi.
> 
> You should only buy new stax stuff when you have the money to go all out and buy some high end stuff.


It took me a bit of detective work to figure out what headphones (or ear-speakers) your avatar was wearing when I first found this thread ages ago







. The STAX do have a very distinct look







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. Not only do I collect them, but I mean come on. Look at my avatar.
> 
> I just think cheap stax is a terrible idea. And the amplifier it comes with is a very sad joke.
> 
> Plus there is no reason to buy cheap stax gear like that for that price.
> 
> For a little bit more you can find yourself a good stax amp and MAYBE some 404s for around 600 bucks on head-fi.
> 
> You should only buy new stax stuff when you have the money to go all out and buy some high end stuff.


Is there a big difference between the 2170 and higher end Stax's ?

See many people rave about the 2170 set and allthough i never heard any Stax i almost feel bad for buying an expensive amp a few weeks ago.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Is there a big difference between the 2170 and higher end Stax's ?
> 
> See many people rave about the 2170 set and allthough i never heard any Stax i almost feel bad for buying an expensive amp a few weeks ago.


I believe the general consensus is that the new ones are good if you go with the SR-007/9 or maybe the L700 and the others are so-so given the prices.


----------



## Blze001

Was it boredgunner who was looking for a portable amp? Massdrop has a drop going right now he might be interested in:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/firestone-fireye-hdb

Seems to be a pretty solid little box from what I can dig up about it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Is there a big difference between the 2170 and higher end Stax's ?
> 
> See many people rave about the 2170 set and allthough i never heard any Stax i almost feel bad for buying an expensive amp a few weeks ago.


Yeah, higher end headphones have a smoother sound. Stax is a weird company and IMO, they kind of mess around a lot, but they are not stupid.

If they thought these headphones sounded like a 300 series, 400 series, or 500 series, they would have named them as such.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I believe the general consensus is that the new ones are good if you go with the SR-007/9 or maybe the L700 and the others are so-so given the prices.


SR-007/9 is a hugely different price range though, several times more expensive then the 2170 set.

Wish i had a local audio shop here that carries Stax, really want to hear what the fuss is all about.
But then again i just bought an expensive amp, selling it will probably hurt my soul to, especially if i wont like the Stax.
If i would buy Stax only thing i could buy seems to be the SR 005, 2170 and maybe 3170.

Dutch price list:
http://www.google.nl/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=0ahUKEwjck_D0u53NAhUMDMAKHe_JDCYQFggrMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wilbert.nl%2Fimages%2Fprijslijsten%2Fstax.pdf&usg=AFQjCNGMvHBp1RhKVx4wpUQpdQ-xKEYsLw&sig2=CeSXOu9xJo61tNOmHKyuNw
Pretty bad isnt it ?

Not much to be found 2nd hand either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, higher end headphones have a smoother sound. Stax is a weird company and IMO, they kind of mess around a lot, but they are not stupid.
> 
> If they thought these headphones sounded like a 300 series, 400 series, or 500 series, they would have named them as such.


So its not that every Stax "earphone" is good ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> So its not that every Stax "earphone" is good ?


Eh. That is a vastly more complex question than you think it is.

The best way I could answer that is by asking you what you listen to.

Do you listen to classical and jazz? If so, then all stax headphones are good and you only get progressively better as you move up the line.

Do you listen to classic rock? Well then you should probably start off with a 300 series at least and should probably consider going to the 400 series.

Do you listen to everything the music world has to offer? Well then you probably want to at least get some 507s and mod them or the 404les.

Do you want an end game headphone, well then you want the sr-007 or leave stax all together and get the sennheiser HE-60.


----------



## friend'scatdied

SR-307, SR-407 and SR-507 have the same transducer with minor differences in the housing, cable and earpads.

SR-207 uses different diaphragms but many (including experienced older gentlemen) seem to prefer it over the higher Lambda models for its smoother sound. The other X07 ear speakers are brighter than the previous SR-X0X series e.g. SR-404 and also have a bit of a midbass hump.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Was it boredgunner who was looking for a portable amp? Massdrop has a drop going right now he might be interested in:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/firestone-fireye-hdb
> 
> Seems to be a pretty solid little box from what I can dig up about it.


Thanks. I wasn't planning on buying now but that's pretty cheap. Will research for sure.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> SR-307, SR-407 and SR-507 have the same transducer with minor differences in the housing, cable and earpads.
> 
> SR-207 uses different diaphragms but many (including experienced older gentlemen) seem to prefer it over the higher Lambda models for its smoother sound. The other X07 ear speakers are brighter than the previous SR-X0X series e.g. SR-404 and also have a bit of a midbass hump.


.............yyyyyyyyyyeah but its not that simple.

This is kind of where the rabbit hole starts to go a bit deep with stax. The biggest thing that effects sound with electrostatic headphones is the tension on the mylar. Depending on how the housing is constructed and how the transducer is braced, you can put more or less tension and force on the mylar.

There is also a lot of debate as to whether or not the transducers are actually the same to begin with. A lot of people do driver swaps and claim they get a completely different sound. You and I both know that there are 1000000 different ways a driver swap could sound different, so their claims are most likely nonsense. However I know stax and how crazy they are. I could EASILY see them temperature treating different transducers or changing the wiring.

Anyways.

The 207s are using a new type of bracing that uses a resin which can give more tension on the mylar. While this does give you better bass, it also changes the characteristics of the sound signature.

Sounds that used to make a boom will sound more like a pop. So yes, there is more bass, but its not what I would call good bass.

The one thing I am curious about though is how that signature would change with a different voltage bias. IDK.

I really need to stop obsessing over design theory and just build a pair of my own transducers.


----------



## friend'scatdied

AFAIK the complete transducer assembly (including membrane and stators) was evaluated to be identical across the SR-307 to the SR-507, so differences in sound are probably more attributable to minor changes in the baffle, cable properties (e.g. capacitance) and the qualities of the earpads and consequent seal to the head.

I don't believe people have played around too much with swaps on the newer models as there hasn't really been a reason to and they're pretty expensive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AFAIK the complete transducer assembly (including membrane and stators) was evaluated to be identical across the SR-307 to the SR-507, so differences in sound are probably more attributable to minor changes in the baffle, cable properties (e.g. capacitance) and the qualities of the earpads and consequent seal to the head.
> 
> I don't believe people have played around too much with swaps on the newer models as there hasn't really been a reason to and they're pretty expensive.


There is actually one guy I know of who has stax sigmas who probably swapped out the drivers with the new models. I think I will see what he is up to these days lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh. That is a vastly more complex question than you think it is.
> 
> The best way I could answer that is by asking you what you listen to.
> 
> Do you listen to classical and jazz? If so, then all stax headphones are good and you only get progressively better as you move up the line.
> 
> Do you listen to classic rock? Well then you should probably start off with a 300 series at least and should probably consider going to the 400 series.
> 
> Do you listen to everything the music world has to offer? Well then you probably want to at least get some 507s and mod them or the 404les.
> 
> Do you want an end game headphone, well then you want the sr-007 or leave stax all together and get the sennheiser HE-60.


Hmmm, i like (modern)classical, & film/game music, use a DT990 for this music now
I like old american guitar music like Neil Young, Bob Dylan, ZZ Top etc etc, use a SR80E and the DT990 for this music.
I like very old roots reggae - rocksteady on vinyl but i basicly given up finding a good headphone for that, use a Philips SHL3300 for that atm.
I game with headphones on to and use a HD558 for that.

I was hoping to buy a new headphone around 500,- euro to go with my new amp.
I could also sell this amp again, i reckon i can get 500,- for it easely.
So that make's it 1000,- together.... Doest seem enough for nice electrostats does it ?


----------



## xTesla1856

I can wholeheartedly recommend the Stax SRS2170. It will be the best thing you've ever heard. Seriously, drop everything and buy them. Or wait until the SRS3100 becomes available. Don't let the looks put you off !


----------



## Farih

Would this be a good start with Stax ?

http://www.marktplaats.nl/a/audio-tv-en-foto/koptelefoons-en-headsets/m1059354344-stax-sr5-n-gold-met-srd-x-versterker.html?c=be2da871b0d84f75c3056cc6db858f31&previousPage=lr&pos=1

I am affraid to just blindly buy a 899,- or 1449,- euro set while never tryed one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Hmmm, i like (modern)classical, & film/game music, use a DT990 for this music now
> I like old american guitar music like Neil Young, Bob Dylan, ZZ Top etc etc, use a SR80E and the DT990 for this music.
> I like very old roots reggae - rocksteady on vinyl but i basicly given up finding a good headphone for that, use a Philips SHL3300 for that atm.
> I game with headphones on to and use a HD558 for that.
> 
> I was hoping to buy a new headphone around 500,- euro to go with my new amp.
> I could also sell this amp again, i reckon i can get 500,- for it easely.
> So that make's it 1000,- together.... Doest seem enough for nice electrostats does it ?


Eh. Its possible. It will just take a considerable amount of digging around.

Kuboten has some 404les for less than 600 USD.

Then it would be a matter of hunting down something like a 353x.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I can wholeheartedly recommend the Stax SRS2170. It will be the best thing you've ever heard. Seriously, drop everything and buy them. Or wait until the SRS3100 becomes available. Don't let the looks put you off !


Someone wake me up when the 4000 series comes out. Then I will jump on board.


----------



## pez

Picked up a set of T50RP Mk3 at a local Guitar Center today after a short audition. I think they will make a great work headphone from what I've heard. Can't wait to see how they sound via my home setup!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Picked up a set of T50RP Mk3 at a local Guitar Center today after a short audition. I think they will make a great work headphone from what I've heard. Can't wait to see how they sound via my home setup!


they are nice, but they can't hit that magical planar bass level the t20rp mk3 can.







i compared both of mine today again. i feel like the imaging is even better on the t20rp. that might just be placebo tho. the bass is def not placebo tho... cause when that t20rp drops the low end


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they are nice, but they can't hit that magical planar bass level the t20rp mk3 can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i compared both of mine today again. i feel like the imaging is even better on the t20rp. that might just be placebo tho. the bass is def not placebo tho... cause when that t20rp drops the low end


Yeah, they didn't have them in stock, and I got to audition these and was happy with them. They're going to replace the increasingly annoying Beats Solo 2s that I have at work. These are pretty comfy so far, yet they do require quite a bit of power. They appear to scale better with more power, too. Best part is the rebate B&H is advertising will work for me since GuitarCenter is an authorized dealer







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, they didn't have them in stock, and I got to audition these and was happy with them. They're going to replace the increasingly annoying Beats Solo 2s that I have at work. These are pretty comfy so far, yet they do require quite a bit of power. They appear to scale better with more power, too. Best part is the rebate B&H is advertising will work for me since GuitarCenter is an authorized dealer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah they are super power hungry. my schiit fulla handles them like a champ though. very interesting things DAC's are... my $200 centrance DAC HD thingy, sounds better for my pioneers, and i can notice immediately my vocals being higher when I use pioneers with fulla... much to harsh. but then the fulla's pair really well with my t20rp for some reason. haha audio is weird


----------



## pez

If the T20RP wasn't on such a big backorder, I'd be eager to test them out. Mids are REALLY excellent on on these. The bass doesn't come anywhere near the TH-X00, but it's appropriate, punchy and gives a decent extension. I'm going to have to A/B them with the M50 again to see, but I think I have a new recommendation for this price range. I have a feeling the T20RP might rival the DT770 for it's current crown as well.


----------



## aWildToast

Hi! What headphones + mic do you recommend me? (The mic can be apart)

My needs:
- 50% Games: CS:GO (Good soundstage is a must), ArmA 3, Battlefield. WoW...
- 30% Music: Trapstep, Chillstep, Dubstep, EDM... (I have the Sennheiser cx 300-ii which I use on my phone, so im kinda used to their enhaced bass)
- 20% Movies/Streamings: Would like to hear what people are saying because im learning English.

How much do I have to spend? around 120€ (i wouldn't mind paying 20€ more for something really worth it)

I got some recomendations about the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I) + SoundBlaster Z combo but I have read some mixed opinions about them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Hi! What headphones + mic do you recommend me? (The mic can be apart)
> 
> My needs:
> - 50% Games: CS:GO (Good soundstage is a must), ArmA 3, Battlefield. WoW...
> - 30% Music: Trapstep, Chillstep, Dubstep, EDM... (I have the Sennheiser cx 300-ii which I use on my phone, so im kinda used to their enhaced bass)
> - 20% Movies/Streamings: Would like to hear what people are saying because im learning English.
> 
> How much do I have to spend? around 120€ (i wouldn't mind paying 20€ more for something really worth it)
> 
> I got some recomendations about the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I) + SoundBlaster Z combo but I have read some mixed opinions about them.


Your English is very good so far, so kudos to you







.

Could you give us an idea of places you can order from so we may see their selections?


----------



## aWildToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Your English is very good so far, so kudos to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Could you give us an idea of places you can order from so we may see their selections?


Im currently living in Spain, so any site that can ship here will be ok. But usually Amazon or some random spanish site like pccomponentes or coolmod(those mainly have mgl 420 blaze it gaming ultra 2149.1 petasurround headsets...)

And yeah im trying my best with english ^^ thank you!


----------



## caenlen

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1eUhBgJw1PMXsixpgGD-C1nya4mRJHYQNYlgrXjEiQTQ/edit

list of headphones going to be at this meet I am going to June 18th, obviously I plan to try the STAX 007, LCD-X, and Fostex TH-X00, if you see anything else I should try let me know!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Hi! What headphones + mic do you recommend me? (The mic can be apart)
> 
> My needs:
> - 50% Games: CS:GO (Good soundstage is a must), ArmA 3, Battlefield. WoW...
> - 30% Music: Trapstep, Chillstep, Dubstep, EDM... (I have the Sennheiser cx 300-ii which I use on my phone, so im kinda used to their enhaced bass)
> - 20% Movies/Streamings: Would like to hear what people are saying because im learning English.
> 
> How much do I have to spend? around 120€ (i wouldn't mind paying 20€ more for something really worth it)
> 
> I got some recomendations about the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I) + SoundBlaster Z combo but I have read some mixed opinions about them.


I have tried more gaming headsets than anyone on this forum. Kingston Hyperx Cloud Revolver headset. buy it. love it. sex it. $120 USD, so I imagine same in Euro. cloud 1 and 2 were crap, as are 99% of headsets.... Cloud Revolvers only exception to the list.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Hi! What headphones + mic do you recommend me? (The mic can be apart)
> 
> My needs:
> - 50% Games: CS:GO (Good soundstage is a must), ArmA 3, Battlefield. WoW...
> - 30% Music: Trapstep, Chillstep, Dubstep, EDM... (I have the Sennheiser cx 300-ii which I use on my phone, so im kinda used to their enhanced bass)
> - 20% Movies/Streaming: Would like to hear what people are saying because im learning English.
> 
> How much do I have to spend? around 120€ (i wouldn't mind paying 20€ more for something really worth it)
> 
> I got some recommendations about the Kingston HyperX Cloud (I) + SoundBlaster Z combo but I have read some mixed opinions about them.


Minor nitpicks since you say you're learning English







:
I and I'm should always be capitalized. An apostrophe should always be used in I'm.
You first sentence is a bit off as well. Saying 'recommend me' isn't technically wrong (as far as I know) but, it comes off as telling rather than asking. Better construction of the sentence would be something like this: "What headphones + mic do you recommend for me?" To could be used in place of for. I'd also use would instead of do.
The second, "(The mic can be apart.)", should be punctuated if you're going to use it as a separate sentence. I'd use 'separate' over 'apart' because apart implies things are meant to be together. The same goes for the other sentences in parentheses in regard to punctuation.

I don't have perfect grammar but, what I've mentioned here should be mostly correct. Your English is good for someone learning the language.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Minor nitpicks since you say you're learning English
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I and I'm should always be capitalized. An apostrophe should always be used in I'm.
> You first sentence is a bit off as well. Saying 'recommend me' isn't technically wrong (as far as I know) but, it comes off as telling rather than asking. Better construction of the sentence would be something like this: "What headphones + mic do you recommend for me?" To could be used in place of for. I'd also use would instead of do.
> The second, "(The mic can be apart.)", should be punctuated if you're going to use it as a separate sentence. I'd use 'separate' over 'apart' because apart implies things are meant to be together. The same goes for the other sentences in parentheses in regard to punctuation.
> 
> I don't have perfect grammar but, what I've mentioned here should be mostly correct.


oh please I have worse grammar than he does, but I got an excuse, Indiana education is why Trump won this state by a landslide, don't be a grammar nazi, just light a cuban and can jam


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> oh please I have worse grammar than he does, but I got an excuse, Indiana education is why Trump won this state by a landslide, don't be a grammar nazi, just light a cuban and can jam


Friendly criticism to help them learn







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Im currently living in Spain, so any site that can ship here will be ok. But usually Amazon or some random spanish site like pccomponentes or coolmod(those mainly have mgl 420 blaze it gaming ultra 2149.1 petasurround headsets...)
> 
> And yeah im trying my best with english ^^ thank you!


The HyperX Cloud Core/II headsets aren't bad options, as much as I don't like recommend headsets







. They fit in the price range and should do decent with music, even. I've got no experience with the Revolver, so I can't comment there. There are headphones that fit into your price range as well, but seem to lack in certain aspects that you require. Especially considering they would need to be amped, and you would still need a mic.


----------



## aWildToast

Thanks to everyone for helping me out! I'll try the HyperX Cloud Revolver, in case they don't fit my needs, what do you think about Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, people say they're really good, and if it's true I wouldn't mind paying a lil' bit more + a Zalman ZMMIC1.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping me out! I'll try the HyperX Cloud Revolver, in case they don't fit my needs, what do you think about Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, people say they're really good, and if it's true I wouldn't mind paying a lil' bit more + a Zalman ZMMIC1.


I thought about mentioning them, but their soundstage isn't the greatest. It's ok, but it may be disappointing in games. However, for everything else, it's great. It wouldn't be a bad choice to try should you not like the Cloud Revolver.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping me out! I'll try the HyperX Cloud Revolver, in case they don't fit my needs, what do you think about Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, people say they're really good, and if it's true I wouldn't mind paying a lil' bit more + a Zalman ZMMIC1.


the M50x is a joke for gaming, literally 0 soundstage. I assure you, the Cloudx Revolver will impress you.


----------



## pez

Mmm I disagree, but that's what audio is; opinion







.


----------



## xTesla1856

#STAXBRO


----------



## rathborne

Has anyone tried the STAX for gaming? Only heard of people using them for music so far







. Game audio is improving but for some games especially where the voices are compressed badly that transparency and clarity may get rather irritating.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Has anyone tried the STAX for gaming? Only heard of people using them for music so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Game audio is improving but for some games especially where the voices are compressed badly that transparency and clarity may get rather irritating.


I'll try gaming later, will report back


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Thanks to everyone for helping me out! I'll try the HyperX Cloud Revolver, in case they don't fit my needs, what do you think about Audio-Technica ATH-M50x, people say they're really good, and if it's true I wouldn't mind paying a lil' bit more + a Zalman ZMMIC1.


I personally like my pair, but I tend to almost always reach for my pair of AKG K712's (effectively the same as the K7xx's on Massdrop for $199 USD, except mine have orange accents!) when gaming. They're comfortable, don't seem to get too hot after a few hours of gaming (the pads on the original M50's did run into "ears are getting warm" situations, M50X's have different ear pads), and while they tend to have a somewhat of an emphasis on the bass (which can be great if you really like hearing the noises of your or everyone else's guns in a first person shooter), I would say they aren't that bad at all for gaming.

Sure, they won't have anywhere near the soundstage as an open pair of headphones, but on the plus side if you have noise sensitive roommates (or parents, etc) you get to enjoy everything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Has anyone tried the STAX for gaming? Only heard of people using them for music so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Game audio is improving but for some games especially where the voices are compressed badly that transparency and clarity may get rather irritating.


I'm also curious too.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Has anyone tried the STAX for gaming? Only heard of people using them for music so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Game audio is improving but for some games especially where the voices are compressed badly that transparency and clarity may get rather irritating.


I've gamed on my SR-007A. Surprisingly it kicks my K7xx's ass for this purpose too; noticeably better imaging, and when I went back to the K7xx after gaming on the SR-007A the K7xx sounded muffled. You can only imagine how the K7xx sounded in music after this.


----------



## Shardnax

My experience is that better headphones is a better experience regardless of content. The only exception is old/bad games that really wants an alternate setup.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> My experience is that better headphones is a better experience regardless of content. The only exception is old/bad games that really wants an alternate setup.


I'd like to add, I play lots of old games too. Deus Ex (with Revision mod), Thief Gold, Thief II, Fallout 2, Morrowind. The Stax is always better... although in Fallout 2 there isn't much of a difference.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've gamed on my SR-007A. Surprisingly it kicks my K7xx's ass for this purpose too; noticeably better imaging, and when I went back to the K7xx after gaming on the SR-007A the K7xx sounded muffled. You can only imagine how the K7xx sounded in music after this.


I have to make the tongue in cheek comment... I'd hope a, what, $4k USD or so setup... Would outright destroy a $199 USD pair of headphones







I won't lie... Stax is definitely tempting if I could get a listen to a pair, but at the same time, their specific amps get rather pricey rather quickly. BHSE is almost $5600 USD brand new  By comparison, for just the money of that amp I could pick up a Schiit Gungnir Multibit/Mjolnir 2 w/PSST and tubes combination PLUS a pair of MrSpeakers Ethers, and probably still have money left over for a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's....

I do wonder though if the 2170 (or 3170) system would provide a decent idea of things without having to put in too much cash into that particular ecosystem. Or the SRS-5100 setup, as it comes with the 353X, which would allow for an upgrade path for the 007mkII earspeakers eventually.

I'm also curious... Why do soooooo many amps list their power consumption as 30W? Like seriously, I've checked a few (even the Stax 353X) and so many list 30W of consumption.

EDIT: If it isn't obvious, yes, trying to research Stax gear seems to get me rather confused.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to make the tongue in cheek comment... I'd hope a, what, $4k USD or so setup... Would outright destroy a $199 USD pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't lie... Stax is definitely tempting if I could get a listen to a pair, but at the same time, their specific amps get rather pricey rather quickly. BHSE is almost $5600 USD brand new  By comparison, for just the money of that amp I could pick up a Schiit Gungnir Multibit/Mjolnir 2 w/PSST and tubes combination PLUS a pair of MrSpeakers Ethers, and probably still have money left over for a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's....
> 
> I do wonder though if the 2170 (or 3170) system would provide a decent idea of things without having to put in too much cash into that particular ecosystem. Or the SRS-5100 setup, as it comes with the 353X, which would allow for an upgrade path for the 007mkII earspeakers eventually.
> 
> I'm also curious... Why do soooooo many amps list their power consumption as 30W? Like seriously, I've checked a few (even the Stax 353X) and so many list 30W of consumption.
> 
> EDIT: If it isn't obvious, yes, trying to research Stax gear seems to get me rather confused.


I'd expect even lower end Stax to be more transparent than non-electrostatic headphones, but that doesn't mean great extension or a frequency response that caters to your liking of course.


----------



## xTesla1856

I actually know guys who own 007 Mk2s and still say the 2170 basic set does a lot of things better than the higher end stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I actually know guys who own 007 Mk2s and still say the 2170 basic set does a lot of things better than the higher end stuff.


The SR-207 is more neutral than the SR-007 and even SR-009, which will be to the liking of some.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd expect even lower end Stax to be more transparent than non-electrostatic headphones, but that doesn't mean great extension or a frequency response that caters to your liking of course.


Going by this and your later comment I have a suspicion you're referring to bass, aren't you... Not something the 207's are good at I take it?


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Going by this and your later comment I have a suspicion you're referring to bass, aren't you... Not something the 207's are good at I take it?


The 207s are amazing at bass. But it is a different kind of bass. For example, bumping a track with sub bass won't make your ears vibrate and shake like normal headphones. But you still hear the same amount. It is incredibly fast, precise and detailed. It's like the sound gets directly infused in your brain is the best I can put it. There is plenty of bass! If you want more still, you can do the port mod and holy god, they become basshead headphones. You need to hear them to understand!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> The 207s are amazing at bass. But it is a different kind of bass. For example, bumping a track with sub bass won't make your ears vibrate and shake like normal headphones. But you still hear the same amount. It is incredibly fast, precise and detailed. It's like the sound gets directly infused in your brain is the best I can put it. There is plenty of bass! If you want more still, you can do the port mod and holy god, they become basshead headphones. You need to hear them to understand!


Good to know. I might still look into them, since they are under $1k CAD and should work with the dac portion of my o2+odac Rev.B...

I wouldn't necessarily say I'm a basshead, even if I do like aggrotech, gabber, hardstyle, and DnB as my main forms of music,all of which are known for having a reasonable amount of thump to them. But something along the lines of in between the bass my K712's and ATH-M50X's have definitely wouldn't hurt.

My biggest question though is this: how badly does sound bleed out for others in the room to hear?

(post edited a bit later because of phone autocorrecting. Greaaaat, update my keyboard software and it loses half my custom dictionary and the fact I type DnB a LOT....)


----------



## pez

Yeah, the SR-007 has that bass and then intensifies it without losing any of those qualities, though. That's why they're so special.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sr-007's are also over $2k USD just for the headphones - I was inquiring about the 2170 system... Good to hear the high end setup has some loveliness to it, but I'm not dropping that kind of cash on a setup in the next two years (well, I might be if you look at my desire for an Asgard 2 + Bifrost Multibit combination, and then mayyyyybe another pair of headphones, but even then with the zmf vibro Mk ii it would still only be at most $2400 CAD)


----------



## pez

Sure, I was more addressing the statement before yours







. The TH-X00 have amazing bass as well, but it's not the same amazing bass that you get from the SR-007.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ahhhhhh, I see ^_^


----------



## Blze001

Hey guys, so I got a good deal on Amazon and I can say this with certainty: the JVC HA-SZ1000s have a slightly different sound signature than AKG Q701s do.

I used X-Rated by Excision as my test song. So-so on the Q701s, and the SZ1000s made my eyeballs rattle. For some reason I thought these were less bass intensive than the SZ2000s I heard a year or so ago, but if they are it's not by much. Also it could be I've gotten accustomed to the relatively flat AKG sound so they seem more intensive than they are to my ears.

They do an admirable job with the highs and seem to at least acknowledge that mids are a range that exist (but they're inconsistent. Either not really there, or waaay to pronounced). But man, if you like EDM and dubstep, you'll be happy. Wubs for days.


----------



## caenlen

i had a dream I was wearing STAX 009's last night, lol....







made me lulz when i woke up... yeah i need to tone it down with this hobby some I think DDD


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sr-007's are also over $2k USD just for the headphones - I was inquiring about the 2170 system... Good to hear the high end setup has some loveliness to it, but I'm not dropping that kind of cash on a setup in the next two years (well, I might be if you look at my desire for an Asgard 2 + Bifrost Multibit combination, and then mayyyyybe another pair of headphones, but even then with the zmf vibro Mk ii it would still only be at most $2400 CAD)


There's a modded pair of SR-007 up on Amazon for $1550. I would've given them a shot if they included an amp but, alas. There's also a pair up on Audiogon with an amp that's in the UK.

I'll likely be ordering a pair of HD800S by the end of the week or perhaps next; it depends on how patient I am waiting on a specific dealer to pop up on Amazon. If an excellent deal on a pair of Stax pops up in the US I might be swayed but, it seems doubtful. With that in mind, what amp/DAC would you guys go with as a final stop for the HD800S?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> With that in mind, what amp/DAC would you guys go with as a final stop for the HD800S?


Final stop you say? I'm thinking Apex HiFi Audio Teton and Ayre Acoustics QB-9.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Final stop you say? I'm thinking Apex HiFi Audio Teton and Ayre Acoustics QB-9.


My wallet just commited seppuku, thanks for that.


----------



## aWildToast

Ok guys so finally I have my new headphones on(Kingston HyperX Cloud Revolver), but there is a problem,I literally have to scream so the mic can record what I'm saying... Sound is brilliant, but i don't know what to do with the mic, any advice?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Ok guys so finally I have my new headphones on(Kingston HyperX Cloud Revolver), but there is a problem,I literally have to scream so the mic can record what I'm saying... Sound is brilliant, but i don't know what to do with the mic, any advice?


right click windows icon bottom right hand of your screen, click on recording devices... it should show there... and play around with it, should let you adjust volume and other things.


----------



## aWildToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> right click windows icon bottom right hand of your screen, click on recording devices... it should show there... and play around with it, should let you adjust volume and other things.


I already did that, even boosted it to the max, but still nothing...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> I already did that, even boosted it to the max, but still nothing...


Do you have this issue in all software? Games, Skype etc?

If so, it sounds like a hardware issue.


----------



## aWildToast

Yup, tested in Skype, Ts3 and CS, and i have my mic 1 cm away from my mouth, this might be hardware, but if it is, is it just mine or just a flaw? Anyone can confirm?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Final stop you say? I'm thinking Eddie Current Studio and Schiit Yggdrasil.


FTFY


----------



## aWildToast

Ok so... Finally found *** happened, the volume thingy that is attached to the mic is actually a mic controller, and it was set to mute(But still could hear myself on tests thats why i was confused)... I feel so dumb right now...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Ok so... Finally found *** happened, the volume thingy that is attached to the mic is actually a mic controller, and it was set to mute(But still could hear myself on tests thats why i was confused)... I feel so dumb right now...


gg


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> Ok so... Finally found *** happened, the volume thingy that is attached to the mic is actually a mic controller, and it was set to mute(But still could hear myself on tests thats why i was confused)... I feel so dumb right now...


Nice lol.

I take it you like the Revolvers a lot?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice lol.
> 
> I take it you like the Revolvers a lot?


of course he does, they are the only headsets on the market that have decent sound. destroy the sennheiser GAME ones too imo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There's a modded pair of SR-007 up on Amazon for $1550. I would've given them a shot if they included an amp but, alas. There's also a pair up on Audiogon with an amp that's in the UK.
> 
> I'll likely be ordering a pair of HD800S by the end of the week or perhaps next; it depends on how patient I am waiting on a specific dealer to pop up on Amazon. If an excellent deal on a pair of Stax pops up in the US I might be swayed but, it seems doubtful. With that in mind, what amp/DAC would you guys go with as a final stop for the HD800S?


Good to know deals can be had if one looks around. I suspect that for now though, I'll be more than happy with my current gear. Sure, an Asgard 2 would be lovely because of the larger volume knob, and the Bifrost Multibit would be additional icing on the cake, but at the same time....

Eh, who am I kidding, my curiosity wants to see how planers sound


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Good to know deals can be had if one looks around. I suspect that for now though, I'll be more than happy with my current gear. Sure, an Asgard 2 would be lovely because of the larger volume knob, and the Bifrost Multibit would be additional icing on the cake, but at the same time....
> 
> Eh, who am I kidding, my curiosity wants to see how planers sound


t20rp with earpads that seal good on your head. DAT BASS DROP


----------



## aWildToast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice lol.
> 
> I take it you like the Revolvers a lot?


First impressions, yeah they're very good, comfy af 10/10, soundstage 10/10, music very good 8/10, mic (got trolled by a mic... no comments) 6/10 (fits my needs i guess)


----------



## pez

Very nice! Glad to hear it







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Final stop you say? I'm thinking Apex HiFi Audio Teton and Ayre Acoustics QB-9.


How about with a hard limit of $3,000







? Any DAC I get needs to have an optical input. Out of curiosity, what obscene price is the QB-9







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Eddie Current Studio and Schiit Yggdrasil


I've heard good things about the EC Black Widow but, availability seems to be a major issue on all their amps.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How about with a hard limit of $3,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Eddie Current Black Widow and Schiit Gungnir Multibit.


----------



## Shardnax

What's the difference between the G-MB and the Ygg. aside from the price gap?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aWildToast*
> 
> First impressions, yeah they're very good, comfy af 10/10, soundstage 10/10, music very good 8/10, mic (got trolled by a mic... no comments) 6/10 (fits my needs i guess)


sound is most important, rest is minor. enjoy friend, I tried loads of headsets, thats the best one at any price, even the $300 wireless ones.







unless your willing to not do a headset, it doesn't get better than that. and its pretty damn good, I like mine for PS4.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what obscene price is the QB-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


$3,500
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Eddie Current Black Widow and Schiit Gungnir Multibit.


Interesting amp choice. Would you say the Black Widow is one of the best solid state amps around? I find the HD 800 to be incredibly boring on most solid state amps, but I don't know if that would apply to the HD 800S. For this reason, and keeping to the $3k limit and Gungnir Multibit, I'd look into something from Antique Sound Labs or the La Figaro 339C or its successor.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> t20rp with earpads that seal good on your head. DAT BASS DROP


But man, those are even worse looking than Sony's mdr-v500's with the non pleather ear pads after a few years of use!







Man those pads flaked,but they weren't too bad on comfort. And while I like bass, it isn't everything, and drops are overrated and used way too much to try and wind up the audience. But that's just a personal bias against build-drop-build-drop type DJ's. Hence why I mention I eventually would like something in between my K712's and ATH-M50X's for bass, with somewhere in between the K712's and HD 600's for sound stage.

Also, if I'm going with fostex based headphones I'd probably be willing to buy the zmf vibro Mk ii's after listening to an unmodded t50rp set to get a baseline. Why? Sure, they're more expensive but they get a lot of good reviews, and look drop dead gorgeous.

Yup, I'm picky, and I'm swayed by aesthetics. Heck, my justification for the mere idea of a Gungnir and Mjolnir 2 combination is they'd look so lovely sitting as a stack in between two CaseLabs SMA8's, and then a pair of say zmf vibro's and my K712's (or Mr.Speakers Ethers) flanking the Schiit stack... And a nice plush bean bag chair to relax in just underneath ^_^;;;;

(... And maybe sneak some sort of Stax in there too, if I get curious enough to try)


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Looking to trade my DT990s for some DT770s or something similar closed back in the UK. What other cans should I consider? I want a pair that I can use on my silent London train commutes


----------



## pez

Currently testing out the T50RP with Shure 840 pads. Not sure I can feel a huge difference, but the pads are nice and I believe I can find a use for them should I prefer the stock pads. The driver is further away from my ear, so the peaky upper mids are tamed just enough for me. Will put them to use more at work tonight.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magical Eskimo*
> 
> Looking to trade my DT990s for some DT770s or something similar closed back in the UK. What other cans should I consider? I want a pair that I can use on my silent London train commutes


monoprice 8323. best 15 quid you will ever spend. and if you break them on train by accident, meh who cares, cause they 15 quid. they super closed tight seal in sound, great little cans for the price.

@whitewulfe yeah I admit I like EDM stuff, lol but its not just the bass the t20rp gets right, they get everything right imo. better imaging than the shp-9500 even (which is said to have as good imaging as HD600 from from what I hear)

edit: @whitewulfe I forgot to mention I compared them side by side with shp-9500, and my pioneer se-a1000 and they have better imaging then both. soundstage is king on my pioneer tho. fun factor though, t20rp, it gets a lot of stuff right as long as you get earpads that seal. stock aren't too bad either honestly. i preder it over t50rp personally

@pez agreed the t50rp has that borderline too high treble sometimes, t20rp doesn't have this issue, at least not with the earpads I am using and the pleather pads that seal real well I use as well.

edit 2: @ pez your dragonfly DAC you use, imo, when I tried Dragonfly it made all my cans much too sibilant in the high end, when you switch to Fiio K1 or SMSL M6 I noticed a decent amount of warming to the high end. So it might just be your Dragonfly.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> $3,500
> Interesting amp choice. Would you say the Black Widow is one of the best solid state amps around? I find the HD 800 to be incredibly boring on most solid state amps, but I don't know if that would apply to the HD 800S. For this reason, and keeping to the $3k limit and Gungnir Multibit, I'd look into something from Antique Sound Labs or the La Figaro 339C or its successor.


La figaro's are beautiful amps but boy do they ever get toastyy!







at least some of the ones I saw did when I was looking at them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> monoprice 8323. best 15 quid you will ever spend. and if you break them on train by accident, meh who cares, cause they 15 quid. they super closed tight seal in sound, great little cans for the price.
> 
> @whitewulfe yeah I admit I like EDM stuff, lol but its not just the bass the t20rp gets right, they get everything right imo. better imaging than the shp-9500 even (which is said to have as good imaging as HD600 from from what I hear)
> 
> edit: @whitewulfe I forgot to mention I compared them side by side with shp-9500, and my pioneer se-a1000 and they have better imaging then both. soundstage is king on my pioneer tho. fun factor though, t20rp, it gets a lot of stuff right as long as you get earpads that seal. stock aren't too bad either honestly. i preder it over t50rp personally
> 
> @pez agreed the t50rp has that borderline too high treble sometimes, t20rp doesn't have this issue, at least not with the earpads I am using and the pleather pads that seal real well I use as well.
> 
> edit 2: @ pez your dragonfly DAC you use, imo, when I tried Dragonfly it made all my cans much too sibilant in the high end, when you switch to Fiio K1 or SMSL M6 I noticed a decent amount of warming to the high end. So it might just be your Dragonfly.


I don't user the Dragonfly on my main setup. That's only for my MacBook Air. Main setup is still the same as listed in the sig; albeit with the headphones being the part that changes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe yeah I admit I like EDM stuff, lol but its not just the bass the t20rp gets right, they get everything right imo. better imaging than the shp-9500 even (which is said to have as good imaging as HD600 from from what I hear)
> 
> edit: @whitewulfe I forgot to mention I compared them side by side with shp-9500, and my pioneer se-a1000 and they have better imaging then both. soundstage is king on my pioneer tho. fun factor though, t20rp, it gets a lot of stuff right as long as you get earpads that seal. stock aren't too bad either honestly. i preder it over t50rp personally


With the HD 600's, I personally found what you mentioned to be somewhat of a flaw they had... Sure, their soundstage was rather lovely for things like rock and metal, but the instant you queue up any kind of gabber, aggrotech, or Harsh EBM it just..... I'd almost argue tears the music apart instead of complimenting it. Doesn't help that the HD 600's didn't really as have much of a thump to them either, especially in comparison to my K712's







...Sure, it could potentially be argued I didn't give them enough time (although several hours a day for three weeks would give enough time for an opinion I figure), or that I didn't try them with other gear, but at the same time I'm not going to go on a quest for different gear just to try and find a particular pair of headphones more agreeable.

Either way, when I get a chance, since they can probably be heard locally, I'll look into the T50rp's at some point.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With the HD 600's, I personally found what you mentioned to be somewhat of a flaw they had... Sure, their soundstage was rather lovely for things like rock and metal, but the instant you queue up any kind of gabber, aggrotech, or Harsh EBM it just..... I'd almost argue tears the music apart instead of complimenting it. Doesn't help that the HD 600's didn't really as have much of a thump to them either, especially in comparison to my K712's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Sure, it could potentially be argued I didn't give them enough time (although several hours a day for three weeks would give enough time for an opinion I figure), or that I didn't try them with other gear, but at the same time I'm not going to go on a quest for different gear just to try and find a particular pair of headphones more agreeable.
> 
> Either way, when I get a chance, since they can probably be heard locally, I'll look into the T50rp's at some point.


Yeah, it's just not you. Without a good tube amp, they sound pretty lackluster in the bass department. It's the main reason I love the HD650 over the HD600.

The T50RP are nice. They are punchy and they can extend pretty low, but still lack some impact. However, as everything is generally not over-emphasized, it doesn't sound like a crazy drop-off that just sounds lifeless. I'd say they're a very competitive option to the M50. M50 I believe have a stronger bass, but lack the emotion in the mids that the Fostex give. Sound stage is definitely better on the Fostex.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> monoprice 8323. best 15 quid you will ever spend. and if you break them on train by accident, meh who cares, cause they 15 quid. they super closed tight seal in sound, great little cans for the price.
> .


I'm not sure where you're finding them for £15, I can't seem to find them in the UK for less than around £40


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's just not you. Without a good tube amp, they sound pretty lackluster in the bass department. It's the main reason I love the HD650 over the HD600.
> 
> The T50RP are nice. They are punchy and they can extend pretty low, but still lack some impact. However, as everything is generally not over-emphasized, it doesn't sound like a crazy drop-off that just sounds lifeless. I'd say they're a very competitive option to the M50. M50 I believe have a stronger bass, but lack the emotion in the mids that the Fostex give. Sound stage is definitely better on the Fostex.


By good I'm guessing you're inferring something around the Schiit Lyr 2 price range? For what looks like $379 CAD more (I think it said $708 CAD overall) than the Asgard 2 ($329 CAD) I can get the Lyr 2 with tubes and a pair of lisst inserts.. Biggest question is if I'd notice the change enough to want to steal the HD 600's back from hubby or not... Or if I'd have a preference between the Lyr 2 and Asgard 2.

As for more emotion and a better soundstage, I suspect I'd gladly take such for a slight loss in bass, especially since the pricing of the t50rp's are usually right around the same pricing as the M50X's out here ($179 CAD seems to be the going rate). Play my cards right and I could also pick up a pair when I get our studio monitors...

Biggest question is if an o2 can give them enough power to get a good impression.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> By good I'm guessing you're inferring something around the Schiit Lyr 2 price range? For what looks like $379 CAD more (I think it said $708 CAD overall) than the Asgard 2 ($329 CAD) I can get the Lyr 2 with tubes and a pair of lisst inserts.. Biggest question is if I'd notice the change enough to want to steal the HD 600's back from hubby or not... Or if I'd have a preference between the Lyr 2 and Asgard 2.
> 
> As for more emotion and a better soundstage, I suspect I'd gladly take such for a slight loss in bass, especially since the pricing of the t50rp's are usually right around the same pricing as the M50X's out here ($179 CAD seems to be the going rate). Play my cards right and I could also pick up a pair when I get our studio monitors...
> 
> Biggest question is if an o2 can give them enough power to get a good impression.


Well to put in perspective, I had the HD600 with my Asgard 2 and while it sounded good, it sounded nothing like they did on Tjj's self-built amp. Not quite sure what it cost him to build that







. That Antique Sound Labs amp that he mentions quite a bit is probably a good option (someone here; philly-something? has one and really hasn't returned since, so that may be a good sign







).

I've considered a Lyr 2 a couple times (I believe Silvrr is selling one, but no idea what and where shipping will be), but I'm still holding off. I actually want to get a O2/ODAC combo for work. That or I'd end up taking my Asgard 2 to work after getting a Lyr 2







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well to put in perspective, I had the HD600 with my Asgard 2 and while it sounded good, it sounded nothing like they did on Tjj's self-built amp. Not quite sure what it cost him to build that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That Antique Sound Labs amp that he mentions quite a bit is probably a good option (someone here; philly-something? has one and really hasn't returned since, so that may be a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've considered a Lyr 2 a couple times (I believe Silvrr is selling one, but no idea what and where shipping will be), but I'm still holding off. I actually want to get a O2/ODAC combo for work. That or I'd end up taking my Asgard 2 to work after getting a Lyr 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think the Asgard and Lyr are really aimed towards higher impedance cans. The Vahalla is the their high impedance amp.

My Lyr is sold, Mojo came Saturday and pairs nicely with the Ether C. Loving the portability, move anywhere in the house with only one cord to plug/unplug.


__
https://flic.kr/p/FuHQmt


__
https://flic.kr/p/FuHQmt
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## pez

I was thinking more for the Sennheiser and something simple like the Fostex T50RP, but that may be a tad overkill. I've got no experience with it either way







.

Also, I'm assuming that's your photography. I'm no expert, but I checked out your photos and I'm a fan







. Good stuff







!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well to put in perspective, I had the HD600 with my Asgard 2 and while it sounded good, it sounded nothing like they did on Tjj's self-built amp. Not quite sure what it cost him to build that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That Antique Sound Labs amp that he mentions quite a bit is probably a good option (someone here; philly-something? has one and really hasn't returned since, so that may be a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I've considered a Lyr 2 a couple times (I believe Silvrr is selling one, but no idea what and where shipping will be), but I'm still holding off. I actually want to get a O2/ODAC combo for work. That or I'd end up taking my Asgard 2 to work after getting a Lyr 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm thinking it's safe to assume that as nice of a set of cans as they are, that I'll be more than happy with my K712's... But it would be nice to upgrade my closed pair of headphones, especially with how gorgeous the zmf vibro Mk ii's are. And then when I get hooked on planers, upgrade to the Ethers for open back. Or something like that, I probably could just go for the Ethers outright since they come in a closed version as well but Headphone Bar doesn't carry those yet








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was thinking more for the Sennheiser and something simple like the Fostex T50RP, but that may be a tad overkill. I've got no experience with it either way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I'm assuming that's your photography. I'm no expert, but I checked out your photos and I'm a fan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yup, K712's and a pair of modded t50rp's would probably do everything I'd want in headphones, so high impedance probably isn't the main focus for me. I just want simplicity that has enough power to drive it all, but is also able to go above 10 o'clock







(my o2+odac Rev.B tends to sit around 11 o'clock depending on what I'm doing, and I'm happy enough with such)


----------



## pez

Yeah, because of the genres you like, I'd highly recommend auditioning the T50RP. They may come up a bit short for some for bassy or even 'busy' genres.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, because of the genres you like, I'd highly recommend auditioning the T50RP. They may come up a bit short for some for bassy or even 'busy' genres.


t20rp


----------



## Shardnax

HD800S ordered







! Now to wait for likely a year or more to set aside money for an amp/DAC







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> HD800S ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! Now to wait for likely a year or more to set aside money for an amp/DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


hohoo! thats the mistake I made with the HE-560's but I decided to get a refund on them lol. HD800s is a diff beast tho, so I am sure even the amps and dacs you have now will be pretty decent


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hohoo! thats the mistake I made with the HE-560's but I decided to get a refund on them lol. HD800s is a diff beast tho, so I am sure even the amps and dacs you have now will be pretty decent


For the time being I have to make due with the Essence ST as my amp/DAC.


----------



## caenlen

sidenote for everyone here, I am not going to the June 18th meetup after all. something rather odd happened within last 24 hours, an old friend contacted me from my university days, and there is a mini-reunion just like 7 of us meeting at our old university, haven't seen them for 6 years... so yeah no way I can miss this. I'll just have to catch a can jam like in Dublin or London since I moving to that area soon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, because of the genres you like, I'd highly recommend auditioning the T50RP. They may come up a bit short for some for bassy or even 'busy' genres.


Yeah, the more I look at things the more..... We'll go with "Worried" that I get. Unmodded it seems that bass isn't exactly the forté of the T50RP's... Of course, that same research now has me going "ooooh, ZMF Omni's" >.>;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> t20rp


We'll see. Time will tell what winds up being my next purchase for headphones. ^_^


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe I'm still tempted to buy the JVC S2000, the $190 bass kings from Japan. Don't think I will though.

I'm sort of still in love with my 2 year old Super HD 681 EVO's, I find myself always going back to them, even though I own 5 more expensive cans than those and usually higher rated than my HD 681 EVOs, not sure its because I have like 1000 hours of burn in on my HD 681 EVO's but as much as I love the bass drop of the t20rp, it just doesn't have that soundstage I am looking for, but it has the imaging, but then the Pioneers have the soundstage but not the imaging or bass, and then again my HD 681 EVO is not the king of anything but does it all well, so I guess that is why I like them lol

I have STAX coming, so hopefully everything else collects dust after that,


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe I'm still tempted to buy the JVC S2000, the $190 bass kings from Japan. Don't think I will though.
> 
> I'm sort of still in love with my 2 year old Super HD 681 EVO's, I find myself always going back to them, even though I own 5 more expensive cans than those and usually higher rated than my HD 681 EVOs, not sure its because I have like 1000 hours of burn in on my HD 681 EVO's but as much as I love the bass drop of the t20rp, it just doesn't have that soundstage I am looking for, but it has the imaging, but then the Pioneers have the soundstage but not the imaging or bass, and then again my HD 681 EVO is not the king of anything but does it all well, so I guess that is why I like them lol
> *
> I have STAX coming, so hopefully everything else collects dust after that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Which pair?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Which pair?


Lambda Nova Classic with 212 Amp


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Lambda Nova Classic with 212 Amp


Nice! You will be very happy with them


----------



## Shardnax

Be sure to give them some thorough listening time away from you T20rp







.


----------



## ignsvn

Hi all; no one replied to my last post, but most likely I'll be getting ATH-M40x tomorrow.

Before I pull the trigger, does anyone know a better alternative for around $80-$100?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Hi all; no one replied to my last post, but most likely I'll be getting ATH-M40x tomorrow.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, does anyone know a better alternative for around $80-$100?


ath-m50x often goes on sale for $99. if you just would be patient. and if you plan to game in them mostly I would say choose something else because they don't have much of a soundstage, if you are on a tight budget, $15 Monoprice 8323 does bass decently and is also good for gaming, and keeps sound sealed in. save yourself some money? Whats $15 risk investment?


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ath-m50x often goes on sale for $99. if you just would be patient. and if you plan to game in them mostly I would say choose something else because they don't have much of a soundstage, if you are on a tight budget, $15 Monoprice 8323 does bass decently and is also good for gaming, and keeps sound sealed in. save yourself some money? Whats $15 risk investment?


Thanks for the input.

I've heard a lot about Monoprice, unfortunately they're not available in my country. And ATH-M50x for $99 is like.. not gonna happen









I'm over with so called gaming headset.. I understand that most of them have sub-par sound quality for the price.

Btw does anyone have experience with Sennheiser HD 471 ?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Hi all; no one replied to my last post, but most likely I'll be getting ATH-M40x tomorrow.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, does anyone know a better alternative for around $80-$100?


I must have missed your question yesterday.

Could you post the site(s) that you can shop from?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I've heard a lot about Monoprice, unfortunately they're not available in my country. And ATH-M50x for $99 is like.. not gonna happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm over with so called gaming headset.. I understand that most of them have sub-par sound quality for the price.
> 
> Btw does anyone have experience with Sennheiser HD 471 ?


I've never heard the 471s but the 400 series in general are very sterile and boring to listen to. The 500 series is where Sennheisers start to get good.

Like pez said, what shops can you buy from?


----------



## ignsvn

Oh, right.. The stores:

store.treoo.com
stereo.com.sg

Price listed by default in Singapore dollar and, believe me, you won't like the numbers.


----------



## ssgtnubb

So my OCN family, apparently my co-workers are getting tired of the bleeding coming from my HD518's which I get which sucks because most of the time I'd like to have my can's up pretty loud. I'd like to ask for suggestions for a closed back set of cans, over-ear, under 150.00. I'm using a Sound Blaster SB1240 so I won't be able to push anything crazy, however I am thinking about picking up another Schitt stack for here at work but for now the plan is to just get some can's.

What would you suggest? I'm not against used either as I've been rather lucky on buying on the used front in the past with audio.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Hi all; no one replied to my last post, but most likely I'll be getting ATH-M40x tomorrow.
> 
> Before I pull the trigger, does anyone know a better alternative for around $80-$100?


Philips SHP 9500


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Oh, right.. The stores:
> 
> store.treoo.com
> stereo.com.sg
> 
> Price listed by default in Singapore dollar and, believe me, you won't like the numbers.


I looked through those two and couldn't find anything I'd recommend except maybe the M30 or M40...and that's because they shouldn't be totally terrible. The only other thing I saw was the Sennheiser 202, but it's got such a long cord that it might not be convenient...that's a tough choice. Is your budget absolutely max of 100SGD or is that USD?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So my OCN family, apparently my co-workers are getting tired of the bleeding coming from my HD518's which I get which sucks because most of the time I'd like to have my can's up pretty loud. I'd like to ask for suggestions for a closed back set of cans, over-ear, under 150.00. I'm using a Sound Blaster SB1240 so I won't be able to push anything crazy, however I am thinking about picking up another Schitt stack for here at work but for now the plan is to just get some can's.
> 
> What would you suggest? I'm not against used either as I've been rather lucky on buying on the used front in the past with audio.


AKG K545 or K553 are IMO the best closed headphones that can be found in that price range. There is also the DT770, but I don't like how they sound.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Eddie Current Black Widow and Schiit Gungnir Multibit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> $3,500
> Interesting amp choice. Would you say the Black Widow is one of the best solid state amps around? I find the HD 800 to be incredibly boring on most solid state amps, but I don't know if that would apply to the HD 800S. For this reason, and keeping to the $3k limit and Gungnir Multibit, I'd look into something from Antique Sound Labs or the La Figaro 339C or its successor.


Any thoughts on the Sennheiser HDVA600/HDVD800 (amp only), if gotten for well less than retail, paired with the Gungnir or Yggdrasil?


----------



## caenlen

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Sennheiser HDVA600/HDVD800 (amp only), if gotten for well less than retail, paired with the Gungnir or Yggdrasil?


::shivers:: you speak of the Great Tree so casually my friend. all hail!!!! Yggdrasil!!!


----------



## Shardnax

Go big or go home, right







? It'll be a while before I decide on a final budget for an amp/DAC but, I like to look into things well in advance.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Any thoughts on the Sennheiser HDVA600/HDVD800 (amp only), if gotten for well less than retail, paired with the Gungnir or Yggdrasil?


With the HDVD800 you're also paying for a DAC. I don't know much about either amp although they aren't the highest rated amps in their price range.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd consider the Yggdrasil but man is it an expensive option... Ragnarok with it would be nice and solid state though


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider the Yggdrasil but man is it an expensive option... Ragnarok with it would be nice and solid state though


I wonder if you plugged in like some cheap cans like my HD 681 EVO into a Yggdrasil and Ragnarok if it would sound loads better, I know probably not, still be interesting to play around with if you had a bunch of cans laying around. With 3D Printing getting more and more advanced, I wouldn't be surprised if people can just mass print Yggdrasil and Ragnarok's someday at a fraction of the cost. Have to be a Chinese company though that changes names a lot, so they could dodge copyright issues, rofl

World is definitely going to be getting more and and more interesting as advances in 3D Printing continue though, if you can do a quick cash grab on an item, with strong adverts, then vanish... I see this happening a lot in the future, not just for DACS/AMPS, but many things.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder if you plugged in like some cheap cans like my HD 681 EVO into a Yggdrasil and Ragnarok if it would sound loads better, I know probably not, still be interesting to play around with if you had a bunch of cans laying around. With 3D Printing getting more and more advanced, I wouldn't be surprised if people can just mass print Yggdrasil and Ragnarok's someday at a fraction of the cost. Have to be a Chinese company though that changes names a lot, so they could dodge copyright issues, rofl
> 
> World is definitely going to be getting more and and more interesting as advances in 3D Printing continue though, if you can do a quick cash grab on an item, with strong adverts, then vanish... I see this happening a lot in the future, not just for DACS/AMPS, but many things.


I'm pretty certain that a hefty dac and amp aren't going to pull a unicorn dust trick on an inexpensive pair of headphones.









I also won't look into the Yggdrasil and Ragnarok simply because they aren't available from the local reseller. Mjolnir 2 and Gungnir Multibit are however..... Although if I had to choose anything without hearing it I'd probably just go for the Asgard 2, Lyr 2,and Bifrost Multibit... Yup, all three just so that way I could cover all my bases. Or something. Lyr 2 has been pretty tempting though, I won't deny it... Thought of a bit more power, getting to play with tubes, and of course the option to go full solid state. Oh, and more than enough power for pretty much have any headphone I could even remotely consider (minus Stax due to obvious reasons).

As for the 3d printing, I'm pretty sure the process is a lot more involved that you're making it sound hence why we aren't seeing Chinese copies of the really high end designs.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Philips SHP 9500


Unfortunately it's not available in the stores, and I prefer closed backs.

They look like Grados tho


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I looked through those two and couldn't find anything I'd recommend except maybe the M30 or M40...and that's because they shouldn't be totally terrible. The only other thing I saw was the Sennheiser 202, but it's got such a long cord that it might not be convenient...that's a tough choice. Is your budget absolutely max of 100SGD or is that USD?


I know, right?

I can go to 100 USD if there's really a better choice.

On the plus side, they include extra 1.2m flat cable with the M40x.. So yeah in total I'll have 3 cables. No more disconnected drivers


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> With the HDVD800 you're also paying for a DAC. I don't know much about either amp although they aren't the highest rated amps in their price range.


I definitely wouldn't pay more than $1,200 for either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider the Yggdrasil but man is it an expensive option... Ragnarok with it would be nice and solid state though


If I got a Ygg. it'd definitely be b-stock







.


----------



## caenlen

The thing about audio is its a lifetime investment. I mean I highly doubt really high end audio stuff ever dies. So it is worth the price. I know people who have kids and get 10 grand back on their tax check each year, and they just blow it on the dumbest stuff, multiple cartons of cigs to stockpile for the year, etc. It's so sad, and it blows my mind how 14 years straight these people I know can manage to blow 10 grand on junk, and they lose it all the next year even though its worthless junk anyway to begin with, cause they will skip out on rent and move to a different apartment etc.

Blows my mind how dumb people can be, but yeah if I ever get a kid or two someday, might skip the summer vacation just one of the 18 years, and get me a nice 5 grand setup, LOL


----------



## ignsvn

Btw guys, what's your opinion on Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro, especially compared to ATH M40x?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The thing about audio is its a lifetime investment. I mean I highly doubt really high end audio stuff ever dies. So it is worth the price. I know people who have kids and get 10 grand back on their tax check each year, and they just blow it on the dumbest stuff, multiple cartons of cigs to stockpile for the year, etc. It's so sad, and it blows my mind how 14 years straight these people I know can manage to blow 10 grand on junk, and they lose it all the next year even though its worthless junk anyway to begin with, cause they will skip out on rent and move to a different apartment etc.
> 
> Blows my mind how dumb people can be, but yeah if I ever get a kid or two someday, might skip the summer vacation just one of the 18 years, and get me a nice 5 grand setup, LOL


Not to veer too far off topic or get into such things but, yeah... Personal and family well being should _always_ come first. As far as how long stuff lasts, I'd say build quality and treatment are 90% of it.

Two more days until my new pair arrives







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Not to veer too far off topic or get into such things but, yeah... Personal and family well being should _always_ come first. As far as how long stuff lasts, I'd say build quality and treatment are 90% of it.
> 
> Two more days until my new pair arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


oh yeah def I agree family 1st all the time, I am just being silly... just in comparison to how other people live there lives when they get money... heh... best to be like the Matrix, ignorance is bliss. one of the reasons I am starting over my life in Ireland.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Btw guys, what's your opinion on Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro, especially compared to ATH M40x?


Some people like it and some people don't. I'd actually recommend that over the M40X. At least I'd try it first if it's an option.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Btw guys, what's your opinion on Beyerdynamics Custom One Pro, especially compared to ATH M40x?


I looked it up earlier, forgot to reply though. Thanks to Pez for reminding me.

I would go with these and save some money personally. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ZJZ7OA/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_1?pf_rd_p=1944687562&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00FC2R7ZW&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=E4HAF6KFM80C1WEC6DG9


----------



## ignsvn

Thanks for the replies, everyone.

Will try the Beyer first before making my decision.

As for the Creative.. My first 2 IEM were Creative, and while the sound was ok, their build quality leaves something to be desired.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Thanks for the replies, everyone.
> 
> Will try the Beyer first before making my decision.
> 
> As for the Creative.. My first 2 IEM were Creative, and while the sound was ok, their build quality leaves something to be desired.


This is a different kind of Creative, but suit yourself. I have owned the Creative Alphas and Sigmas, yes they were junk. This is the audiophile division of Creative, they are two separate things as far as quality goes.

If money is no issue though, then by all means the Beyer, I was just trying to help on the wallet mate, no worries.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I'm using the Uptone Audio USB Regen on my mouse.

Incredible results. The DPC latency fanatics need to check this out.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello guys
Finally I got Money to Buy this everything
Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250 Used from amazonwarehouse 133$
FiiO X1 High Resolution Digital Lossless Media Player (Silver) 99.99$
FiiO E12 Mont Blanc Portable Headphone Amplifier 106$

Some one can tell me better combination in this prices? this total is 340$

P.s I cant buy item which cost is more than 139$ Because of my Country. So I need to buy Item/s Which cost is maximum 139$ in one flight


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I'm using the Uptone Audio USB Regen on my mouse.
> 
> Incredible results. The DPC latency fanatics need to check this out.


I was thinking about grabbing one actually, I have read loads of good things about it, even using it with my STAX might be beneficial. Does it really make the sound better in your opinion? Not sure I care about the mouse thing, I only play RPG's here lately anyway, so meh

Noted for FPS games in the future though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello guys
> Finally I got Money to Buy this everything
> Beyerdynamic DT-990-Pro-250 Used from amazonwarehouse 133$
> FiiO X1 High Resolution Digital Lossless Media Player (Silver) 99.99$
> FiiO E12 Mont Blanc Portable Headphone Amplifier 106$
> 
> Some one can tell me better combination in this prices? this total is 340$
> 
> P.s I cant buy item which cost is more than 139$ Because of my Country. So I need to buy Item/s Which cost is maximum 139$ in one flight


Does it have to be portable dac/amp? Also check for used Philips Fidelio x2 on amazonwarehouse, if you can get one around 175 range, its your best bang for buck.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was thinking about grabbing one actually, I have read loads of good things about it, even using it with my STAX might be beneficial. Does it really make the sound better in your opinion?


I think it makes the sound worse for Yggdrasil (mostly for speakers, still sounds great for headphones), but it works better with cheaper DACs.

My friend blind-tested the Modi 2 vs. the Gungnir Multibit 10 times with his HD 800. After he added the Regen to the Modi 2, he got 0/10 -- meaning he thought the Modi 2 + Regen was Gungnir Multibit and vice versa. YMMV.


----------



## ignsvn

Hi all,

I ended up getting the ATH-M40x. Unfortunately the stores I visited don't carry the Beyer nor CAL!1/2. I was also told that the Beyer is on a more expensive price bracket - not really comparable to ATH-M40x.

Anyway, IMHO the ATH-M40x is just nice. This is my first over-the-ear, and coming from balanced armature IEMs, I expected sound would be slightly muddy or less accurate. I'm happy to say that this is not the case with the M40x.

My impression is pretty much similar with most the reviews: bass is nicely controlled, slightly V freq, and there's slight jump on the treble end. Nothing an equalizer can't fix - except for the minimum (or non existent) soundstage. Gaming will need further testing.

Overall I'm pretty happy with it. Thanks for all the suggestions & ideas, very much appreciated. Maybe one day I'll get a chance to test the Beyer and/or CAL!1/2 and proceed to cry in the corner


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think it makes the sound worse for Yggdrasil (mostly for speakers, still sounds great for headphones), but it works better with cheaper DACs.
> 
> My friend blind-tested the Modi 2 vs. the Gungnir Multibit 10 times with his HD 800. After he added the Regen to the Modi 2, he got 0/10 -- meaning he thought the Modi 2 + Regen was Gungnir Multibit and vice versa. YMMV.


Cheers







Well Modi 2 is all I own, so Uptone Regen it is then, I was having trouble deciding between that and the Schiit Wyrd, but Uptone Regen does seem to be superior from all the reviews I have read. Especially since my DAC will be Modi 2 for a few years to come, sounds like a great combo.


----------



## Bonjovi

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-X1-28-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00B3QD94O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1466143697&sr=8-2&keywords=Philips+Fidelio+x2
I think if its will not sould i can pay 139$

No i cant pay more than 300 GEL. now 1 USD = 12.1360 GEL. So i can pay 140.4$ for i dont take additational 18% on item to pay govemant )

So I think I can buy that

Is that Philips Fidelio X1/28 better than 950 pro 250?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Philips-X1-28-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B00B3QD94O/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1466143697&sr=8-2&keywords=Philips+Fidelio+x2
> I think if its will not sould i can pay 139$
> 
> No i cant pay more than 300 GEL. now 1 USD = 12.1360 GEL. So i can pay 140.4$ for i dont take additational 18% on item to pay govemant )
> 
> So I think I can buy that
> 
> Is that Philips Fidelio X1/28 better than 950 pro 250?


If you can get it for $140 I would say yes. Everyone has different tastes though, thats the problem with recommending audio to anyone. The X1 for $139 is a good deal though.


----------



## Shardnax

I should have my cans sometime today, it's Fedex so it could be as late as 8pm







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I should have my cans sometime today, it's Fedex so it could be as late as 8pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I like my FedEx (express) guy. Pretty much like clockwork it's a delivery between 8:27 and 8:31... FedEx ground.... No comment.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love my UPS guy. My Fedex guy on the other hand seems to play kickball with packages.


----------



## Shardnax

The drivers for my area are always very good with my packages. I'm on a set point in UPS' route, with Fedex it's totally random. I've had packages arrive past 9pm before, I feel sorry for the poor drivers having to go well past their hours :S.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Curious if anyone here has a Philips Fidelio X2 with an Antlion Modmic 4.0?
I'm worried about the magnet from the Modmic that is used to connect to the headphones would interfere with the magnets in the drivers.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wovermars1996*
> 
> Curious if anyone here has a Philips Fidelio X2 with an Antlion Modmic 4.0?
> I'm worried about the magnet from the Modmic that is used to connect to the headphones would interfere with the magnets in the drivers.


I have the X2 but have the modmic 2.0 the older version. The magnet doesn't interfere because the base where the magnet sticks to is a thick enough plastic base (they call this the base clasp).



The magnet part is the circular portion in the middle where the magnet sits.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I have the X2 but have the modmic 2.0 the older version. The magnet doesn't interfere because the base where the magnet sticks to is a thick enough plastic base (they call this the base clasp).


Great! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Shardnax

They finally arrived







!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Bonus points for a pic of ocn's forums in the background. Initial thoughts?


----------



## Shardnax

Excellent, especially comfort and drastically improved stereo image. They're something of an adjustment coming from my Spirit Classic (closed).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I won't lie, they are rather pretty.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie, they are rather pretty.


A friend of mine thinks they look terrible but, I rather like the look.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A friend of mine thinks they look terrible but, I rather like the look.


I think they look horrible but that doesnt mean i wouldnt want a pair









Just did this "foam mod" to my HD558 in hope it will turn a bit less boring:


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think they look horrible but that doesnt mean i wouldnt want a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did this "foam mod" to my HD558 in hope it will turn a bit less boring:












I kid, I definitely understand why some people don't like the aesthetic. What do you think of the sound now that you've modded your HD558s?

How close to the drivers should I measure volume with my cheapo dB/SPL meter? There's not much difference about 1/2" out versus right next to the drivers. I believe <55dB is a safe listening level for nearly any amount of time? Mid to low 50s sound quite loud to me and I've been trying to keep it under 50 for the most part.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kid, I definitely understand why some people don't like the aesthetic. What do you think of the sound now that you've modded your HD558s?
> 
> How close to the drivers should I measure volume with my cheapo dB/SPL meter? There's not much difference about 1/2" out versus right next to the drivers. I believe <55dB is a safe listening level for nearly any amount of time? Mid to low 50s sound quite loud to me and I've been trying to keep it under 50 for the most part.


I thought the HD558 was a boring headphone, now with this mod i think its a boring headphone with a slightly bigger soundstage.
Great for gaming but boring for music.

I have no idea how to properly measure DB of a headphone sorry.


----------



## Shardnax

It was a general question aimed at no one in particular, no worries.


----------



## caenlen

if only they all knew I listen to country music...


----------



## Shardnax

I liked where the genre was at pre-2000 or so, now I cringe if I flip by the CMA and it's not someone old.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if only they all knew I listen to country music...


RETURN SHIPPING. RETURN SHIPPING!!!!

OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE

http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> RETURN SHIPPING. RETURN SHIPPING!!!!
> 
> OH GOD WHAT HAVE I DONE
> 
> http://www.nooooooooooooooo.com/


LOL nah don't worry I only listen to country when I am driving. i list to all genres from Vivaldi, Mozart, Disturbed, Opera, hip hop, PoP, EDM, rock, you name it when i am on PC on spotify, lol i am not picky at all i just like to have fun

not to mention I plan to game/listen to anime as well with them


----------



## pez

My shipping guys seem decent so long as it's not USPS where we live now. The dude that brought me the parts for my last build (FedEx) looked so done with his job when he delivered, but I've yet to have any weird or damaged looking packages.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> LOL nah don't worry I only listen to country when I am driving. i list to all genres from Vivaldi, Mozart, Disturbed, Opera, hip hop, PoP, EDM, rock, you name it when i am on PC on spotify, lol i am not picky at all i just like to have fun
> 
> not to mention I plan to game/listen to anime as well with them


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


That would be an impressive waste







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That would be an impressive waste
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What do you think this entire website is about? We are all wasting thousands of dollars on machines that allow us to play games and watch .........youtube.

Do you actually think people do work on any of these computers? No.


----------



## Shardnax

I guess it wasn't obvious that I was referring to hentai with that comment?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I guess it wasn't obvious that I was referring to hentai with that comment?


It was. Apparently my clever use of periods was not interpreted correctly.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It was. Apparently my clever use of periods was not interpreted correctly.


I'm going to claim lateness and being tired as an excuse and retreat







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What do you think this entire website is about? We are all wasting thousands of dollars on machines that allow us to play games and watch .........youtube.
> 
> Do you actually think people do work on any of these computers? No.


I'm pretty certain some work happens - some of us are running BOINC and/or [email protected] while doing other things. The power of multi-tasking!


----------



## hiarc

Looking to expand my grand collection of headphones which has a total of one pair of HD650s.









As much as I love these headphones, I would love to pick up another pair of cans that have more bass. Any recommendations that have similar sound to the HD650s but more bass?

Budget would be around what 650s cost (~400$).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Looking to expand my grand collection of headphones which has a total of one pair of HD650s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as I love these headphones, I would love to pick up another pair of cans that have more bass. Any recommendations that have similar sound to the HD650s but more bass?
> 
> Budget would be around what 650s cost (~400$).


Philips Fidelio X2 perhaps, which is far under budget.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Philips Fidelio X2 perhaps, which is far under budget.


Agreed!


----------



## hiarc

Thanks for the recommendation, time to do some research and see if there is any places nearby where I can test them before hand.

Are there any other choices, maybe some higher up?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, time to do some research and see if there is any places nearby where I can test them before hand.
> 
> Are there any other choices, maybe some higher up?


If you're willing to go a bit over, ZMF Vibro MK II maybe? Closed planar magnetic headphone known for its bass quantity, quality, and extension, and also for its mids.


----------



## hiarc

Those look real nice, thanks again for the recommendation.

I think this is a good head start for me to continue research and figure out which path I want to take.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> If you're willing to go a bit over, ZMF Vibro MK II maybe? Closed planar magnetic headphone known for its bass quantity, quality, and extension, and also for its mids.


Neat that they offer so many customization options.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hiarc*
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation, time to do some research and see if there is any places nearby where I can test them before hand.
> 
> Are there any other choices, maybe some higher up?


sometimes its not about money. I also agree with fidelio x2 recc. can't go wrong there.

maybe a fidelio x2, USB Regen filter, and a nice DAC/AMP combo like my SMSL M6


----------



## Blze001

One of the upsides to having a friend in a band is periodic free music. And even better, I can give her crap if one of the new songs sucks.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sometimes its not about money. I also agree with fidelio x2 recc. can't go wrong there.
> 
> maybe a fidelio x2, USB Regen filter, and a nice DAC/AMP combo like my SMSL M6


It never hurts to check other options







.

When are you getting your Stax set, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Wishmaker

I am in the market for a pair of cans that have a sound signature like the D7000. I have tried to get my hands on a pair but no joy. What is the Fostex / competition equivalent for the D7000? I want a pair that sounds at least as good as the D7000 if not better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am in the market for a pair of cans that have a sound signature like the D7000. I have tried to get my hands on a pair but no joy. What is the Fostex / competition equivalent for the D7000? I want a pair that sounds at least as good as the D7000 if not better.


The Fostex TH-900 is a sort of successor to the D7000. Supposedly it has less mids and more bass and treble. I've heard the TH-900 but not the D7000 so I can't provide a comparison sadly.


----------



## pez

I wish I had heard the D7k more recently to compare it to the TH-X00, but I remember the D7k being impressive bass-wise. IIRC, bass was a bit better overall on D7k, but I'm afraid it's been so long I'm not sure I can be confident in that comparison







.

I say the TH-X00 is a safe option to try. It'd be easy to resell and it'd retain most if not all of its value if you do not like them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I am in the market for a pair of cans that have a sound signature like the D7000. I have tried to get my hands on a pair but no joy. What is the Fostex / competition equivalent for the D7000? I want a pair that sounds at least as good as the D7000 if not better.


And the D7Ks are out of the picture because?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The Fostex TH-900 is a sort of successor to the D7000. Supposedly it has less mids and more bass and treble. I've heard the TH-900 but not the D7000 so I can't provide a comparison sadly.


The TH-900 are pretty darn close.

I would go so far as to say that they are pretty much the same headphone with different personalities.

The D7ks are a tad looser. The highs are a bit smoother and the mids and bass are a bit warmer.


----------



## Wishmaker

I cannot find a pair of D7Ks which are new







. I am a bit reluctant to pay 1000 dollars on a pair that has been used and abused by someone given that nowadays people do not really care. Would be bad if I end up with a D7k pair and then have a nasty surprise







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I cannot find a pair of D7Ks which are new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a bit reluctant to pay 1000 dollars on a pair that has been used and abused by someone given that nowadays people do not really care. Would be bad if I end up with a D7k pair and then have a nasty surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You may have good luck by putting up a WTB thread on Head-Fi. Generally the user base is one that has treated their equipment nicer than most...then again, anyone who buys a D7K is usually more of an enthusiast than most others







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I cannot find a pair of D7Ks which are new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a bit reluctant to pay 1000 dollars on a pair that has been used and abused by someone given that nowadays people do not really care. Would be bad if I end up with a D7k pair and then have a nasty surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a friend who wants to sell his. They have less than 50 hours of listening, and they pretty much sit in the original packaging.

They are the closest you are gonna get to new, but IDK if he would want to deal with international shipping.

And keep an eye out on head-fi. The D7Ks usually do not get abused and certainly do not go for 1000 bucks.


----------



## Coolzo

Guys, I managed to grab a pair of used Sennheiser HD800 for $650! I have won.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Guys, I managed to grab a pair of used Sennheiser HD800 for $650! I have won.


If by lucky, you mean you have a capitalistic opportunity to turn around and sell them for like $800-900, than I absolutely agree with you!














Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I cannot find a pair of D7Ks which are new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am a bit reluctant to pay 1000 dollars on a pair that has been used and abused by someone given that nowadays people do not really care. Would be bad if I end up with a D7k pair and then have a nasty surprise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend who wants to sell his. They have less than 50 hours of listening, and they pretty much sit in the original packaging.
> 
> They are the closest you are gonna get to new, but IDK if he would want to deal with international shipping.
> 
> And keep an eye out on head-fi. The D7Ks usually do not get abused and certainly do not go for 1000 bucks.
Click to expand...

More information?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coolzo*
> 
> Guys, I managed to grab a pair of used Sennheiser HD800 for $650! I have won.


Hope the condition is good.


----------



## Shardnax

ZMF is selling B-stock Omni and Blackwood for a moderate discount depending on which option you choose:
http://www.zmfheadphones.com/order-the-zmf/zmf-walnut-and-b-stock-sale

Saw this mentioned on Reddit and figured I'd post about it here. I believe some of you were interested in a pair of ZMF cans?


----------



## chinesekiwi

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been doing 'my job' here on OCN. Sorting out life first!

Anyway, I will be attending and reporting from the International HiFi & AV Show, Melbourne and will be showcasing my attendance and finding here in this forum!

Brands showcased from a headphones and personal audio perspective will be beyerdynamic, Audioquest, Audio Technica, Bowers & Wilkins, Cambridge Audio, Comply, Denon, HeadsUp, Jamo, JBL, KEF, Klipsch, Sennheiser, Sony and many more!

Watch this space!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Welcome back and awesome to hear! Would be incredible to hear and see from you of what's there and what's new!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It never hurts to check other options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When are you getting your Stax set, if you don't mind my asking?


USB Regen, and STAX earpseakers arrive in the mail in about 12 hours from this post.







all in all, $608 out of pocket for a complete STAX setup (this includes USB Regen used) I am looking forward to it, and to be extra safe I am going to buy a dehumidifier today as well.

edit: just went to grab a dehumidifier, $140 cheapest one, I thought you could buy cheapo ones but I guess not. oh well, my air con should be ok as it dehumidifies somewhat


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> USB Regen, and STAX earpseakers arrive in the mail in about 12 hours from this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all, $608 out of pocket for a complete STAX setup (this includes USB Regen used) I am looking forward to it, and to be extra safe I am going to buy a dehumidifier today as well.
> 
> edit: just went to grab a dehumidifier, $140 cheapest one, I thought you could buy cheapo ones but I guess not. oh well, my air con should be ok as it dehumidifies somewhat


Why didn't you get the Modi 2 Uber with optical-in in the first place, so you could safe on that USB-Regen which seems to cost about what the Modi 2 Uber costs by its own, if i may ask?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Why didn't you get the Modi 2 Uber with optical-in in the first place, so you could safe on that USB-Regen which seems to cost about what the Modi 2 Uber costs by its own, if i may ask?


because I am on a laptop for the next two years because of grad school. and it only has USB.

ALSO.

STAX arrived... clarity is better than anything I ever heard, def does not come close to the t20rp bass drops, but I expected that. not sure if they blow me enough to keep them or not yet, going to let them play for an hour straight and try them on again, let the membranes flex some. as of right now I think I prefer t20rp modded. i think boredgunner was right, I am a planar (insert explicit word)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> because I am on a laptop for the next two years because of grad school. and it only has USB.
> 
> ALSO.
> 
> STAX arrived... clarity is better than anything I ever heard, def does not come close to the t20rp *bass drops*, but I expected that. not sure if they blow me enough to keep them or not yet, going to let them play for an hour straight and try them on again, let the membranes flex some. as of right now I think I prefer t20rp modded. i think boredgunner was right, I am a planar (insert explicit word)


Blegh







. I've never been keen on face slamming bass in spite of liking older techno/electronica. Be sure to give them a few days of listening away from the T20 before comparing so you'll give 'em a fair shake







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I like my bass so there's enough to know it's there, but not overwhelm. Hence why I say my "holy grail" for bass is somewhere in between my K712's and the M50X's. And probably why the ZMF Omni's seem sooooooooo tempting (and it's not just because after looking again hubby found a wood type he likes the look of, lol)

One of these days I'll try out planers and see what my thoughts are on them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *I like my bass so there's enough to know it's there, but not overwhelm*. Hence why I say my "holy grail" for bass is somewhere in between my K712's and the M50X's. And probably why the ZMF Omni's seem sooooooooo tempting (and it's not just because after looking again hubby found a wood type he likes the look of, lol)
> 
> One of these days I'll try out planers and see what my thoughts are on them.


So you don't like this?



To be fair, the bass on the LCD-2 is not overwhelming. It is detailed and textured, extends deep, and has quality slam due to being open.


----------



## caenlen

45 minutes of listening to the STAX, they are opening up more, details have increased quite a bit, bass has also gotten better. really enjoying them so far... quite easily better than any can I have ever owned, better than T90s, Pioneer SE-A1000. female vocals match the T90s, which is a very good thing









very comfortable as well, I had to adjust to the smallest head setting though, lol awww so sad I have such a small head


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So you don't like this?
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, the bass on the LCD-2 is not overwhelming. It is detailed and textured, extends deep, and has quality slam due to being open.


For some reason I was expecting to see a pic of the headphones, not a chart







Audeze headphones are on my list of things to check out, especially since several shops carry them locally, as does the shop that will be my excuse for visiting Vancouver









I am pretty mean to headphones when it comes to what I do with them though... It's not that I treat them poorly (I don't, I sort of baby them) it's that I demand that one or two pairs excel at the music I like, have great soundstage, and also be able to do a wide variety of gaming on as well. Aka I ask a lot more out of them than others might.

My biggest question though is how the lcd-2's will come across now that the fazor edition has been rolled out for some time.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I like my bass so there's enough to know it's there, but not overwhelm. Hence why I say my "holy grail" for bass is somewhere in between my K712's and the M50X's. And probably why the ZMF Omni's seem sooooooooo tempting (and it's not just because after looking again hubby found a wood type he likes the look of, lol)
> 
> *One of these days I'll try out planers and see what my thoughts are on them.*


Ditto, plus e-stats.

At long time Stax owners: How sturdy is the build quality?

I want to get my brother something better at some point but, it needs to be very rugged so it can take abuse. I thought about my Spirit Classic but, they'd never survive.


----------



## caenlen

d
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Ditto, plus e-stats.
> 
> At long time Stax owners: How sturdy is the build quality?
> 
> I want to get my brother something better at some point but, it needs to be very rugged so it can take abuse. I thought about my Spirit Classic but, they'd never survive.


STAX need to be babied, the ear speakers fall off super easy, its just a little plastic nub thingy that keeps them in. also never buy him beyerdynamic, those grills scratch supra ez

fostex t20rp is my recc for him. just put on some earpads that seal tight, and dat rumble nom nom


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 45 minutes of listening to the STAX, they are opening up more, details have increased quite a bit, bass has also gotten better. really enjoying them so far... quite easily better than any can I have ever owned, better than T90s, Pioneer SE-A1000. female vocals match the T90s, which is a very good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very comfortable as well, I had to adjust to the smallest head setting though, lol awww so sad I have such a small head


Glad you like it, although it will never match your Fostex in bass impact as you already know. To get amazing bass out of an electrostatic headphone you probably have to go for the SR-007 and SR-009.

The main thing about longevity with electrostatic headphones is keeping dust out of it, but that's not really hard. Get the Stax stand and dust cover or something similar. They also shouldn't be exposed to too much moisture. The build quality on the SR-007 and SR-009 are some of the best of any headphone; rock solid with all high quality materials, flexible (cables can insert in at any direction), extremely comfortable.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> *I like my bass so there's enough to know it's there, but not overwhelm. Hence why I say my "holy grail" for bass is somewhere in between my K712's and the M50X's.* And probably why the ZMF Omni's seem sooooooooo tempting (and it's not just because after looking again hubby found a wood type he likes the look of, lol)
> 
> One of these days I'll try out planers and see what my thoughts are on them.


OK, sacrilege incoming, others look away plz.









I have the K712's too, and i use the "flat"(in reference to flat monitor speaker) EQ-profile from "Sonarworks Reference 3" windowswide.
Coincidental "flat" means +6dB in the subbass with these cans, so you might be pleased: http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/
This works over VST in foobar for example, but i carefully rebuild(and measured) the EQ Curve, so i can use it with windowswide Equalizer-APO, which then doesn't add any delay.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For some reason I was expecting to see a pic of the headphones, not a chart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audeze headphones are on my list of things to check out, especially since several shops carry them locally, as does the shop that will be my excuse for visiting Vancouver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am pretty mean to headphones when it comes to what I do with them though... It's not that I treat them poorly (I don't, I sort of baby them) it's that I demand that one or two pairs excel at the music I like, have great soundstage, and also be able to do a wide variety of gaming on as well. Aka I ask a lot more out of them than others might.
> 
> My biggest question though is how the lcd-2's will come across now that the fazor edition has been rolled out for some time.


I figured there are enough pictures of the LCD-2 on the internet already. I haven't heard the fazor version yet, but from what I have heard, it is largely considered a downgrade.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Ditto, plus e-stats.


They're on the list to try out at some point








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> OK, sacrilege incoming, others look away plz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the K712's too, and i use the "flat"(in reference to flat monitor speaker) EQ-profile from "Sonarworks Reference 3" windowswide.
> Coincidental "flat" means +6dB in the subbass with these cans, so you might be pleased: http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/
> This works over VST in foobar for example, but i carefully rebuild(and measured) the EQ Curve, so i can use it with windowswide Equalizer-APO, which then doesn't add any delay.


Pricey software, but I'll give the trial a go once I get JRiver Media Player installed again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I figured there are enough pictures of the LCD-2 on the internet already. I haven't heard the fazor version yet, but from what I have heard, it is largely considered a downgrade.


True enough, and yeah... Hence why I'm worried. If Fazor is generally seen as a step down..... One could argue it's somewhat worrying.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They're on the list to try out at some point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pricey software, but I'll give the trial a go once I get JRiver Media Player installed again.
> True enough, and yeah... Hence why I'm worried. If Fazor is generally seen as a step down..... One could argue it's somewhat worrying.


I have the LCD-2.1 or 2.2 pre-fzr. Can never remember which one it was specifically.


----------



## chinesekiwi

What's really neutral in headphones is really unknown really but the closest is really the Harman Target Response Curve.

Using this Innerfidelity info below:

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/big-sound-2015-bob-katz-eqing-headphones-harman-target-response#cxsH0IZuPeKPc651.97

And PEACE, a GUI for Equalizer APO, a Windows OS wide parametric EQ

https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/

Below is the actual proper equalisation of the HD800. Damn close to the measurements taken by Bob Katz and adjusted by ear a bit as the treble is massively hard to correct



















Vs. the correction measurements










Sounds much better, better balanced without the excessive (from neutral) 6kHz peak. There's many posts out there stating how to EQ the HD800, this by far is the more accurate (and I'm not bias with it being me that did it either).


----------



## Sonikku13

Anyone into tube sound here? I love my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones through my Aune T1 Mk. 2 with Amperex 7308, but the amp might let me down when I upgrade to AKG Q701 headphones. It's so detailed as it is though, which is why the AKG Q701 headphones will wait til 2017, unless I find a pair under $134.99. So I'm thinking of buying a Schiit Vali 2 with an Amperex 7308 tube if I can get a good deal (under $194.99 sounds good to me if I wanna get it this year). Any thoughts there?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesekiwi*
> 
> What's really neutral in headphones is really unknown really but the closest is really the Harman Target Response Curve.
> 
> Using this Innerfidelity info below:
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/big-sound-2015-bob-katz-eqing-headphones-harman-target-response#cxsH0IZuPeKPc651.97
> 
> And PEACE, a GUI for Equalizer APO, a Windows OS wide parametric EQ
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/
> 
> Below is the actual proper equalisation of the HD800. Damn close to the measurements taken by Bob Katz and adjusted by ear a bit as the treble is massively hard to correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vs. the correction measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds much better, better balanced without the excessive (from neutral) 6kHz peak. There's many posts out there stating how to EQ the HD800, this by far is the more accurate (and I'm not bias with it being me that did it either).


Nice! I thought you had a Beyer Telsa. Did you always have a HD800?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Anyone into tube sound here? I love my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones through my Aune T1 Mk. 2 with Amperex 7308, but the amp might let me down when I upgrade to AKG Q701 headphones. It's so detailed as it is though, which is why the AKG Q701 headphones will wait til 2017, unless I find a pair under $134.99. So I'm thinking of buying a Schiit Vali 2 with an Amperex 7308 tube if I can get a good deal (under $194.99 sounds good to me if I wanna get it this year). Any thoughts there?


Lots of tubeys here. I personally have the Schiit Lyr 2. A few have the Lyr/Vahalla/Vali. Some have tube Dac's, lots with the Aune T1, and some even really baller custom tubes. I think we have a thread about tube rolling the Aune T1 or at least some sort of data base.

_Sorry, accidentally edited your post. thank heavens for the back button so I re-un-edited it LOL -chinesekiwi_


----------



## chinesekiwi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nice! I thought you had a Beyer Telsa. Did you always have a HD800?


Yes, always had HD800. Will compare the HD800 to T1 in above hifi show (see a few posts up).


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Anyone into tube sound here? I love my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones through my Aune T1 Mk. 2 with Amperex 7308, but the amp might let me down when I upgrade to AKG Q701 headphones. It's so detailed as it is though, which is why the AKG Q701 headphones will wait til 2017, unless I find a pair under $134.99. So I'm thinking of buying a Schiit Vali 2 with an Amperex 7308 tube if I can get a good deal (under $194.99 sounds good to me if I wanna get it this year). Any thoughts there?
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of tubeys here. I personally have the Schiit Lyr 2. A few have the Lyr/Vahalla/Vali. Some have tube Dac's, lots with the Aune T1, and some even really baller custom tubes. I think we have a thread about tube rolling the Aune T1 or at least some sort of data base.
> 
> _Sorry, accidentally edited your post. thank heavens for the back button so I re-un-edited it LOL -chinesekiwi_
Click to expand...

Really need my PS4, the Xbox 360 won't cut it cause it won't play well with DACs without drivers... I feel when I got my first set of AD700 headphones, I didn't notice much. Now, I get people amazed at the sound quality, and I clearly hear a difference between my setup and ordinary setups. Mostly those little details.


----------



## caenlen

My plans have changed some. Selling the STAX (got them up for sale on ebay already), grabbing some vapman over at head-fi (has really high trader rating) modded JVC SV2000 Bass Cannon headphones with the upgraded earpads for $160 shipped. I decided since I am a bass lover I might as well go all in, paired with my SMLS M6 dac/amp (which adds a good amount of soundstage to any can)

and for gaming my philips shp-9500 with smsl m6 dac/amp... really would love to put my hm5 earpads on these but that is ok (its to hard to remove the current pads without breaking it)... and for a diff flavor and ultimate soundstage my pioneer se-a1000.

these are going to be my 3 cans moving forward.

also keeping my hd 681 evo's forever, for $40 the HD 681 EVO do not get enough love.

i also bought 3 sticky earphone wall mounts off ebay, I highly recc this to all of you, they are like 4 bucks shipped, from china. but they have 3m sticky stuff on back, you peel off and stick to wall, I have all my cans hanging now lol









For awhile my favorite cans were the Pioneer SE-A1000, and they still are for a lot of things, but they do sound a little muddied sometimes. Philips SHP-9500 never did it for me because a little too bright for my flavor, but thankfully the SMLS M6 toned that down to near perfection. I hate to admit it, but I think the Philips SHP-9500 are my favorite can for everything other than bass stuff. Now I have the bass kings coming in the mail though, so all fronts are taken care of. When I want EDM and to party and have a goodnight with a beer on Steam/OCN, will be the JVC SV2000 with upgraded earpads... unless my t20rp beats them... thats a bass battle that is incoming still, but I fully expect the JVC to win.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Anyone into tube sound here? I love my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones through my Aune T1 Mk. 2 with Amperex 7308, but the amp might let me down when I upgrade to AKG Q701 headphones. It's so detailed as it is though, which is why the AKG Q701 headphones will wait til 2017, unless I find a pair under $134.99. So I'm thinking of buying a Schiit Vali 2 with an Amperex 7308 tube if I can get a good deal (under $194.99 sounds good to me if I wanna get it this year). Any thoughts there?


I picked my Q701 up off of Amazon this past Fall/Winter for $129.99 during a sale. I'd keep an eye on them around Black Friday. I recommend Slickdeals for their Deal Alerts concerning them







.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, I thought Z said to leave the STAX running for three days before judging their sound to ensure they were properly charged and sounding their best? Seems a bit soon to be parting with them.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Anyone into tube sound here? I love my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones through my Aune T1 Mk. 2 with Amperex 7308, but the amp might let me down when I upgrade to AKG Q701 headphones. It's so detailed as it is though, which is why the AKG Q701 headphones will wait til 2017, unless I find a pair under $134.99. So I'm thinking of buying a Schiit Vali 2 with an Amperex 7308 tube if I can get a good deal (under $194.99 sounds good to me if I wanna get it this year). Any thoughts there?
> 
> 
> 
> I picked my Q701 up off of Amazon this past Fall/Winter for $129.99 during a sale. I'd keep an eye on them around Black Friday. I recommend Slickdeals for their Deal Alerts concerning them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Is there a noticeable difference between the AD900X and the Q701? Amazon charges tax where I live, so I'm scouring eBay and Craigslist. I think I can score a deal on audio gear, but it means delay PC minaturization.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the AD900X and the Q701? Amazon charges tax where I live, so I'm scouring eBay and Craigslist. I think I can score a deal on audio gear, but it means delay PC minaturization.


ad900x had bad imaging imo. soundstage was good, but I couldn't locate foot steps properly in FPS games. only a few cans I have tried have been good for that, Philips Fidelio X2, Pioneer SE-A1000, and HD 598.

AKG I think q701, k7xx will I think also do it, but I have not heard those. I owned the AD900x when they first came out, wasn't impressed. If I were you, I would keep saving for a used pair of Fidelio X2, they are lightyears ahead of the ad900x

@rathborne these are a used pair of stax, they already have loads of hours in them, and I did let them run for a couple hours and they sound great they really do, just not for me. I think my hype was too high, I was expecting to be blown away, and I wasn't, they sound great, but I think I would prefer a nice Beyerdynamic T90 setup over these, and most people hate T90... dunno I just have weird tastes I guess. will be nice to have the bass kings once and for all though, seems lot of people on head fi agree they have better bass than even LCD-2 and other high end planars.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the AD900X and the Q701? Amazon charges tax where I live, so I'm scouring eBay and Craigslist. I think I can score a deal on audio gear, but it means delay PC minaturization.


Ah yes, I forget about tax form Amzn from time to time







. I get charged tax there too, now, and is why I try to order from Newegg for my expensive parts. I've not heard the AD900 before (and if I have, it's been way too long to tell), but I definitely don't see myself getting rid of the Q701s any time soon, or at least until I buy a standalone mic. Comfy to wear for hours on end and are great for gaming. It's a 'utility' headphone for me, but it's one I don't mind. My biggest annoyance is having to switch to them from my TH-X00







.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the AD900X and the Q701? Amazon charges tax where I live, so I'm scouring eBay and Craigslist. I think I can score a deal on audio gear, but it means delay PC minaturization.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes, I forget about tax form Amzn from time to time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I get charged tax there too, now, and is why I try to order from Newegg for my expensive parts. I've not heard the AD900 before (and if I have, it's been way too long to tell), but I definitely don't see myself getting rid of the Q701s any time soon, or at least until I buy a standalone mic. Comfy to wear for hours on end and are great for gaming. It's a 'utility' headphone for me, but it's one I don't mind. My biggest annoyance is having to switch to them from my TH-X00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

7.75% tax stinks. I love my AD900X headphones, it's like I can hear everything now. Q701 headphones have been on my wishlist for a while, though. Endgame for me is the HD800 S.


----------



## rathborne

After a good few years of research I might be close to getting a secondhand Bottlehead Crack with Speedball and alternative tubes for the HD650s.

Trying not to get _too_ excited at the idea of actually obtaining my endgame HD650 amp







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Is there a noticeable difference between the AD900X and the Q701? Amazon charges tax where I live, so I'm scouring eBay and Craigslist. I think I can score a deal on audio gear, but it means delay PC minaturization.


Ah yes, I forget about tax form Amzn from time to time







. I get charged tax there too, now, and is why I try to order from Newegg for my expensive parts. I've not heard the AD900 before (and if I have, it's been way too long to tell), but I definitely don't see myself getting rid of the Q701s any time soon, or at least until I buy a standalone mic. Comfy to wear for hours on end and are great for gaming. It's a 'utility' headphone for me, but it's one I don't mind. My biggest annoyance is sw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> 7.75% tax stinks. I love my AD900X headphones, it's like I can hear everything now. Q701 headphones have been on my wishlist for a while, though. Endgame for me is the HD800 S.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> After a good few years of research I might be close to getting a secondhand Bottlehead Crack with Speedball and alternative tubes for the HD650s.
> 
> Trying not to get _too_ excited at the idea of actually obtaining my endgame HD650 amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think this is why I hold onto my HD650 to see how they really scale once I get a really hefty tube amp. I have a friend that wants to start building speaker amps and I think he might entertain the idea of helping me assemble a BHC + SB. It's that, or I'll break down and try out that amp that Tjj keeps mentioning.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> After a good few years of research I might be close to getting a secondhand Bottlehead Crack with Speedball and alternative tubes for the HD650s.
> 
> Trying not to get _too_ excited at the idea of actually obtaining my endgame HD650 amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't know why, but I'm still tempted to try building one of those.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My plans have changed some. Selling the STAX (got them up for sale).


I'm shocked. [\end sarcasm]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm still tempted to try building one of those.


. I've thought about it too. They have pretty nice instructions. Would be a great starter build.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm still tempted to try building one of those.


I was reading a build log and review of the Crack then added Speedball kit on another forum and they said while the stock Crack is a joy and relatively easy to build they ran into issues adding the Speedball that took them and another friend some time to troubleshoot and fix. Probably good to have someone handy with electronics available to help with the Speedball if something goes awry







. The end result of installing the Speedball was apparently worth the extra effort








.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *My plans have changed some. Selling the STAX (got them up for sale on ebay already),* grabbing some vapman over at head-fi (has really high trader rating) modded JVC SV2000 Bass Cannon headphones with the upgraded earpads for $160 shipped. I decided since I am a bass lover I might as well go all in, paired with my SMLS M6 dac/amp (which adds a good amount of soundstage to any can)
> 
> and for gaming my philips shp-9500 with smsl m6 dac/amp... really would love to put my hm5 earpads on these but that is ok (its to hard to remove the current pads without breaking it)... and for a diff flavor and ultimate soundstage my pioneer se-a1000.
> 
> these are going to be my 3 cans moving forward.
> 
> also keeping my hd 681 evo's forever, for $40 the HD 681 EVO do not get enough love.
> 
> i also bought 3 sticky earphone wall mounts off ebay, I highly recc this to all of you, they are like 4 bucks shipped, from china. but they have 3m sticky stuff on back, you peel off and stick to wall, I have all my cans hanging now lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For awhile my favorite cans were the Pioneer SE-A1000, and they still are for a lot of things, but they do sound a little muddied sometimes. Philips SHP-9500 never did it for me because a little too bright for my flavor, but thankfully the SMLS M6 toned that down to near perfection. I hate to admit it, but I think the Philips SHP-9500 are my favorite can for everything other than bass stuff. Now I have the bass kings coming in the mail though, so all fronts are taken care of. When I want EDM and to party and have a goodnight with a beer on Steam/OCN, will be the JVC SV2000 with upgraded earpads... unless my t20rp beats them... thats a bass battle that is incoming still, but I fully expect the JVC to win.


This seems a little hasty, don't ya think?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, I thought Z said to leave the STAX running for three days before judging their sound to ensure they were properly charged and sounding their best? Seems a bit soon to be parting with them.


They seem to charge instantly. I never notice any change in sound with my SR-007. No burn-in either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't know why, but I'm still tempted to try building one of those.


Go for it. Perhaps start with just the Crack and no Speedball, anyone can build that. See how that goes and once you have that down apply the Speedball upgrade.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Stax runs their equipment in before shipping them to dealers/retailers, so the notion of needing additional charge is bollocks except for very specific and exceptional circumstances (e.g. damaged diaphragms).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I'm shocked. [\end sarcasm]
> . I've thought about it too. They have pretty nice instructions. Would be a great starter build.


I might. We'll see. I have to think about it due to cost, and whether I want to delve into the tube world or not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I was reading a build log and review of the Crack then added Speedball kit on another forum and they said while the stock Crack is a joy and relatively easy to build they ran into issues adding the Speedball that took them and another friend some time to troubleshoot and fix. Probably good to have someone handy with electronics available to help with the Speedball if something goes awry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The end result of installing the Speedball was apparently worth the extra effort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If I go for it odds are I'll get both kits and go from there. Electronics shouldn't be too much of an issue, just a case of breaking all the rust off








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> They seem to charge instantly. I never notice any change in sound with my SR-007. No burn-in either.
> Go for it. Perhaps start with just the Crack and no Speedball, anyone can build that. See how that goes and once you have that down apply the Speedball upgrade.


We'll see how it goes. Won't lie for the cost it's more tempting to justify a Lyr 2 with lysst tubes (just in case, and to try them out) as they're close enough to the same price for Canadians... Lyr 2 is also open box, let it warm up, and enjoy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We'll see how it goes. Won't lie for the cost it's more tempting to justify a Lyr 2 with lysst tubes (just in case, and to try them out) as they're close enough to the same price for Canadians... Lyr 2 is also open box, let it warm up, and enjoy.


Plus the Lyr 2 offers so much tube rolling and the LISST like you say, so that's not a bad idea either. You should be able to make it sound just right for you. Just be careful tube rolling with it, people have broken tubes because they're only partially exposed which I dislike.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Plus the Lyr 2 offers so much tube rolling and the LISST like you say, so that's not a bad idea either. You should be able to make it sound just right for you. Just be careful tube rolling with it, people have broken tubes because they're only partially exposed which I dislike.


Definitely things to keep in mind. Given its price in Canada atm though, I'd have to save up for a while... But I'd prefer to have the Lyr 2 over the Asgard 2 I feel. Not because of sound or anything, but the options and the possibility of liking tubes.


----------



## caenlen

i'm just more of a bass guy. /shrug JVC SZ2000 bass cannon kings with upgraded earpads (head fi reviews, and yes more than one, say it has better bass than high end LCD-2 bass) I have a feeling my t20rp will be retired.

edit: i am 28, its safe to say most guys my age I think are bass guys and hitting the clubs etc. when i am 35 with a kid or two yeah, i might be more into HD 800 S and STAX. things change. doesn't mean I also don't enjoy some Vivaldi/Mozart on the shp-9500 or pioneers, but i just don't think I should be doing end game right now, and ye thats my fault... z-reviews hype train got to me, and the srs-2170 may very well blow me away someday, the STAX I have are not those though, they sound amazing they really do, very pure and even cleaner than the shp-9500 which are said to rival hd 600... so that is impressive but i don't want pure i want fun lol


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i'm just more of a bass guy. /shrug JVC SZ2000 bass cannon kings with upgraded earpads


I own the SZ1000s. Be prepared to spend a long time tweaking EQ before you get that legendary rumble they're known for without destroying the other ranges.


----------



## rathborne

I like my headphones for anything that was made with an acoustic or real instrument, progressive and some metal and indsustrial (the Doom OST sounds awesome) and house music that work nicely with the headphones... for times when I need loads of bass that I can feel or want a kinetic push from my music I turn to the speakers and subwoofer







. The speakers are also mainly used for TV shows and movies as my computer room with headphones is geared for playing games and listening to music







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I like my headphones for anything that was made with an acoustic or real instrument, progressive and some metal and indsustrial (the Doom OST sounds awesome) and house music that work nicely with the headphones... for times when I need loads of bass that I can feel or want a kinetic push from my music I turn to the speakers and subwoofer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The speakers are also mainly used for TV shows and movies as my computer room with headphones is geared for playing games and listening to music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm generally an apartment dweller, so being able to get all of my musical needs via headphones helps smooth things over with neighbors.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm generally an apartment dweller, so being able to get all of my musical needs via headphones helps smooth things over with neighbors.


I only got one noise complaint ever from neighbours upstairs when I did live in an apartment and that's because I left the volume a little loud during the final battle scene of the third Pirates of the Carribean film







. Not sure how I didn't get complaints before that if I got a little enthusiastic with trance mixes







.

Then it was back to house dwelling so volume wasn't such an issue and the older guy next door liked his music loud anyway. One day I synchronised a Fatboy Slim track with the neighbour when he had his speakers cranked loud







. So, yeah, been pretty lucky with the speakers







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i'm just more of a bass guy. /shrug JVC SZ2000 bass cannon kings with upgraded earpads (head fi reviews, and yes more than one, say it has better bass than high end LCD-2 bass) I have a feeling my t20rp will be retired.
> 
> edit: i am 28, its safe to say most guys my age I think are bass guys and hitting the clubs etc. when i am 35 with a kid or two yeah, i might be more into HD 800 S and STAX. things change. doesn't mean I also don't enjoy some Vivaldi/Mozart on the shp-9500 or pioneers, but i just don't think I should be doing end game right now, and ye thats my fault... z-reviews hype train got to me, and the srs-2170 may very well blow me away someday, the STAX I have are not those though, they sound amazing they really do, very pure and even cleaner than the shp-9500 which are said to rival hd 600... so that is impressive but i don't want pure i want fun lol


Comparisons of cheaper stuff to well regarded and more expensive cans always seem exaggerated to me (doubly so when bass is involved). I agree with Rath, you should consider speakers if you want bone breaking bass







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone in here heard the revamped Audeze's?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Anyone in here heard the revamped Audeze's?


You mean the Fazor revisions, or did they do something else to them recently? I've heard the LCD-3F and LCD-X, but never heard the non-Fazor.


----------



## Aventadoor

I believe they did some more changes. LCD-4 went from 110 to 200ohm etc?
LCD-2 is like 70 ohm now? They did some engineering to make them more reliable.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm generally an apartment dweller, so being able to get all of my musical needs via headphones helps smooth things over with neighbors.


Agreed. I so can't wait to get a house, as literally the day we move in speakers are coming into the place as well.


----------



## caenlen

I have already conceded the fact I probably will never be able to afford a house. Technically I could, but I already decided I am spending all my savings traveling everywhere I can in Europe over the next 2 years. Now that UK has left, Euro will keep crashing, and I will get more bang for my buck in USD to Euro conversion as well.







cause yolo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I own the SZ1000s. Be prepared to spend a long time tweaking EQ before you get that legendary rumble they're known for without destroying the other ranges.


Well I got them used from one of the top members on head fi, it has mod, plus upgraded earpads that increase the bass, and a few reviewers already sent me screenshots of the EQ they recc with the their SZ2000.

You highly underestimate me.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I believe they did some more changes. LCD-4 went from 110 to 200ohm etc?
> LCD-2 is like 70 ohm now? They did some engineering to make them more reliable.


Here is the head-fi thread with some info on it.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/804186/audezes-2016-revamp-re-voiced-and-re-engineered-headphones-the-entire-line-except-sine-and-el8-ti-these-have-updates-as-standard


----------



## xTesla1856

Managed to snag a pair of Focal Spirit Classics for 80 bucks. Should make for a nice headphone to use on my phone. Can't carry the Stax around, as much as I'd love to


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> Managed to snag a pair of Focal Spirit Classics for 80 bucks. Should make for a nice headphone to use on my phone. Can't carry the Stax around, as much as I'd love to


Solid price. Be warned that they're on the small side and the headband is uncomfortable during extended listening.


----------



## caenlen

Wasn't expecting this to happen, but I kind of miss my T90s, its such a unique sound signature. GG life.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Wasn't expecting this to happen, but I kind of miss my T90s, its such a unique sound signature. GG life.


This is what happens when you don't give things an honest chance







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have already conceded the fact I probably will never be able to afford a house. Technically I could, but I already decided I am spending all my savings traveling everywhere I can in Europe over the next 2 years. Now that UK has left, Euro will keep crashing, and I will get more bang for my buck in USD to Euro conversion as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cause yolo
> Well I got them used from one of the top members on head fi, it has mod, plus upgraded earpads that increase the bass, and a few reviewers already sent me screenshots of the EQ they recc with the their SZ2000.
> 
> You highly underestimate me.


The Euro will probably never go under a dollar though and everything here has tax, Tax and more TAX.
If you think your trip funded with dollars is gona be cheap your in for a suprise, especially in UK, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Sweden etc.

The Euro has only dropped 4 cents to the dollar since the announcement yesterday.


----------



## G woodlogger

I have not read it but may be you can:http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/common/travellers/leave_eu/vat_refund_index_en.htm


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hi guys i have a Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma headphones i plan to change them because they are sort of uncomfortable after a couple of hours of use, can someone help me out if should buy the Sennheiser HD 558, 598 or The Game One., and would they sound better than my Razer Kraken 7.1 chroma ?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The Euro will probably never go under a dollar though and everything here has tax, Tax and more TAX.
> If you think your trip funded with dollars is gona be cheap your in for a suprise, especially in UK, Belgium, Holland, Germany, Sweden etc.
> 
> The Euro has only dropped 4 cents to the dollar since the announcement yesterday.


I have already traveled Europe once before, I am aware of this. ;p However, trains, buses, youth hostels... all with my student discount isn't to hard. Also, I don't go out to eat, I just grab some fruits/veggies/tuna from local stores. /shrug ez pz

In 2010, I biked entire west coast of ireland for 60 euro total minus the cost of bike. I just grabbed fruits only mostly, was pretty baller. But I am a baller kinda guy.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys i have a Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma headphones i plan to change them because they are sort of uncomfortable after a couple of hours of use, can someone help me out if should buy the Sennheiser HD 558, 598 or The Game One., and would they sound better than my Razer Kraken 7.1 chroma ?


Any one of those will sound better. I think the HD 558 is the best value of the bunch, and you can slap on an AntLion ModMic or use a desktop mic if you want.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys i have a Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma headphones i plan to change them because they are sort of uncomfortable after a couple of hours of use, can someone help me out if should buy the Sennheiser HD 558, 598 or The Game One., and would they sound better than my Razer Kraken 7.1 chroma ?


I recommend selling that, and buying the Hyperx Cloud Revolver, Cloud 1 and 2 suck, and all otherheadsets suck compared to it.

That being said... I am quite fond of HD 598. When I get my PS4.5 setup someday though I already know I am buying Cloudx Revolver for it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The only thing more relaxing and unwinding for me than immersing myself in my headphones is spending hours at the range. God bless America and guns!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The only thing more relaxing and unwinding for me than immersing myself in my headphones is spending hours at the range. God bless America and guns!


One of the first things I'm doing when I get a car is signing up with the local gun range... Well, I suppose I should get my FAC/PAL/whatever-it's-called-this-week first too, but that's a minor detail







i could go to the range at West Ed, but Phoenix is just so much.... Nicer. Also, they have an indoor rifle range and ammo is significantly cheaper to buy there, so.... Yeah.







Actually, come to think of it, I should swing by Phoenix sometime, because I think they also offer storage locker rental, which means I could legally own a weapon without a vehicle ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The only thing more relaxing and unwinding for me than immersing myself in my headphones is spending hours at the range. God bless America and guns!


You should try some VR games, HTC Vive, etc. Don't know, you need more hobbies than just 2 mate, lol I have like 10.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have already traveled Europe once before, I am aware of this. ;p However, trains, buses, youth hostels... all with my student discount isn't to hard. Also, I don't go out to eat, I just grab some fruits/veggies/tuna from local stores. /shrug ez pz
> 
> In 2010, I biked entire west coast of ireland for 60 euro total minus the cost of bike. I just grabbed fruits only mostly, was pretty baller. But I am a baller kinda guy.


Haha, seems you will manage fine









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hi guys i have a Razer Kraken 7.1 Chroma headphones i plan to change them because they are sort of uncomfortable after a couple of hours of use, can someone help me out if should buy the Sennheiser HD 558, 598 or The Game One., and would they sound better than my Razer Kraken 7.1 chroma ?


I sold my HD598 because it was even more boring then my HD558.
The HD598 sounds so boring/clinical/empty/hollow to me i dont know why its such a highly rated headphone.... Maybe its my ears...

I do find the HD558 a very boring headphone to but in gaming its better then my other headphones, just dont listen music with it








I found the HD558 better in games then the HD598 to because the HD558 attleast has some bass impact where there is basicly none on the HD598.
I am not an FPS player though, they might prefer the "dryness" of the HD598, i play adventure/rpg/mmo's.

So in your case i would get the HD558 and a mic.
People rave about the modmic but for me a 5$ clip-on mic is just as good.

Also dont forget that all recommedations are just opinions and nothing more.
Only your own ears can decide whats good for you and nobody else.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well I got them used from one of the top members on head fi, it has mod, plus upgraded earpads that increase the bass, and a few reviewers already sent me screenshots of the EQ they recc with the their SZ2000.


Ah, okay, so you did your research. There are a few people who unbox them and expect uber-bass right off the bat, but they sound kinda meh if running on a flat EQ. I was surprised at how much they change with EQ.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Haha, seems you will manage fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my HD598 because it was even more boring then my HD558.
> The HD598 sounds so boring/clinical/empty/hollow to me i dont know why its such a highly rated headphone.... Maybe its my ears...
> 
> I do find the HD558 a very boring headphone to but in gaming its better then my other headphones, just dont listen music with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the HD558 better in games then the HD598 to because the HD558 attleast has some bass impact where there is basicly none on the HD598.
> I am not an FPS player though, they might prefer the "dryness" of the HD598, i play adventure/rpg/mmo's.
> 
> So in your case i would get the HD558 and a mic.
> *People rave about the modmic but for me a 5$ clip-on mic is just as good.*
> 
> Also dont forget that all recommedations are just opinions and nothing more.
> Only your own ears can decide whats good for you and nobody else.


I use some terrible cheapy headset I got for a couple dollars. It's poor in general and there's a noticeable hum (filtered by software), it's serviceable in spite of those issues. No one I talk to has any particular needs or high end gear to notice. I intend to throw money at a proper mic setup at some point, likely when the cheapy dies or my friends get sick of hearing my KB (mx blues)







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I use a Rode NT USB for my mic, but then again, I bought it for other reasons too. Still kind of wishing I'd gone with the NT1 (the new black one with the "spider/scorpion claw" looking shockmount) but then again that would have doubled the cost once you factored in a decent mic stand.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You should try some VR games, HTC Vive, etc. Don't know, you need more hobbies than just 2 mate, lol I have like 10.


Oh I have tons of hobbies, those are just the most unwinding ones, especially going to an outdoor range. I was shooting my friend's 308 using iron sights on a target 50 yards out after 3 hours of unloading brass in the pistol range. There is just something about the kick of the recoil after the loud boom and seeing the target get ripped through by the round (hopefully where you were aiming) that unscrews and lets loose all the stress you have pent up.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I use a Rode NT USB for my mic, but then again, I bought it for other reasons too. Still kind of wishing I'd gone with the NT1 (the new black one with the "spider/scorpion claw" looking shockmount) but then again that would have doubled the cost once you factored in a decent mic stand.


You need an interface for XLR, right?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I use some terrible cheapy headset I got for a couple dollars. It's poor in general and there's a noticeable hum (filtered by software), it's serviceable in spite of those issues. No one I talk to has any particular needs or high end gear to notice. I intend to throw money at a proper mic setup at some point, likely when the cheapy dies or my friends get sick of hearing my KB (mx blues)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I ment it in like that its just as good for me, not the people on the other side listening to my voice


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You need an interface for XLR, right?


Indeed, and while I have one with eight combi-jack inputs (XLR/TRS combined), hubby doesn't, so that would have added to the expenses even more as a 2i2 out here is around $200 CAD brand new. And we would have bought it a few weeks before Focusrite announced v2 of their Scarlett lineup, which would have really bugged me







(v2 has a much more powerful headphone amp in it, but isn't on the market yet)


----------



## pez

Always give a +1 for ModMic 4.0 or higher for me. Very good mic that I get many compliments for while in-game or in VoIP programs. My only annoyance with it at this point is that I essentially have to take off my Fostex to use it with my Q701







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Always give a +1 for ModMic 4.0 or higher for me. Very good mic that I get many compliments for while in-game or in VoIP programs. My only annoyance with it at this point is that I essentially have to take off my Fostex to use it with my Q701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can you get spare headphone clips for a ModMic so that you can easily detach the microphone from one headphone and magnetise it to the next?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Can you get spare headphone clips for a ModMic so that you can easily detach the microphone from one headphone and magnetise it to the next?


Yep







. The kit comes with two clips, but you can get more from here: http://www.modmic.com/collections/clasps/products/base-clasps

However, I'm not going to risk putting any type of blemish on the wood of the TH-X00







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The kit comes with two clips, but you can get more from here: http://www.modmic.com/collections/clasps/products/base-clasps
> 
> However, I'm not going to risk putting any type of blemish on the wood of the TH-X00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah, understood







. I have a similar thought to attaching the mic clip to the HD650 and thats only because I've seen what can happen when 3M is torn off incorrectly







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Ah, understood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a similar thought to attaching the mic clip to the HD650 and thats only because I've seen what can happen when 3M is torn off incorrectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I currently have mine attached to my HD650, and while i haven't taken it off to check, I don't see it causing too much harm since it's a metal grill. Maybe some paint will come off, but I'm not sure







.

I'm thinking some slightly heat may help, but I mean very slight so that you don't melt any solder lol.


----------



## caenlen

Does anyone know if high end headphones like the Beyerdynamic T1 go on sale for a decent price on Black Friday weekends? Historically has that happened even once or twice?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know if high end headphones like the Beyerdynamic T1 go on sale for a decent price on Black Friday weekends? Historically has that happened even once or twice?


Not that I am aware of.

But LCD2s and HD600s go on sale


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not that I am aware of.
> 
> But LCD2s and HD600s go on sale


Danke, will definitely keep my eye out when Black Friday rolls around, I know gaming monitors have insane sales that weekend. Think I may wait until Black Friday 2017 before I build my ultimate rig and new headphones to boot.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I miss fondling my T90s... :/


----------



## pez

The silver edition LCD-2s are constantly going on sale at B&H or Adorama for $700, but of course I'm sure those are Fazor'd.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The silver edition LCD-2s are constantly going on sale at B&H or Adorama for $700, but of course I'm sure those are Fazor'd.


Pretty sure Beyerdynamic T1 1st gen is going to be my end game. I miss the unique sound of my T90s far to much... I tried finding some more at $300 used somewhere, but can't find any, shouldn't have sold mine off. Since most people seem to hate the T90s though, they do seem to go on sale on Black Friday, so hopefully I will get lucky on that.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Pretty sure Beyerdynamic T1 1st gen is going to be my end game. I miss the unique sound of my T90s far to much... I tried finding some more at $300 used somewhere, but can't find any, shouldn't have sold mine off. Since most people seem to hate the T90s though, they do seem to go on sale on Black Friday, so hopefully I will get lucky on that.


Honestly dude, in the future you just gotta slow down and spend some time with a headphone before moving on. You're bouncing from headphone to headphone like a squirrel in a nut farm.


----------



## Farih

Guys, i am thinking to sell my DT990, SR80E and Project Headbox II, put a little money with it and buy a new headphone.

I have a super awesome amp, a reasonable dac but only 149,- euro headphones.

I dont have many places where i can audition headphones either.

After i sell everything i have around 400,- to spend on a headphone i reckon.

I am looking for a headphone thats a bit like my DT990 when EQ'ed for flattness, obviously with more detail, better bass and hopefully bigger/wider soundstage.

My top priority music is (modern)classical, game and film music and old American rock like Neil Young, Bob Dylan, Stevie Ray, Tim Harding etc. etc.

If needed i can keep my HD558 for gaming.

I was thinking of these headphones:

1. T90
2. Custom DT880
3. HE400s
4. HD600 or HD650
5. Nighthawk (can get it cheaper)
6. Fidelio X2

Dont think i have any shop nearby where i can audition the Sennheisers and the Fidelio X2









Should i go for one of these headphones ?
Is it worth selling 2 headphones to get one of these or will i be sorry ?

I tryed looking into Stax but i wont be able to get there without selling my other amp and am not sure i want to do that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Honestly dude, in the future you just gotta slow down and spend some time with a headphone before moving on. You're bouncing from headphone to headphone like a squirrel in a nut farm.


Sounds like a spurt of relationships I had once







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Honestly dude, in the future you just gotta slow down and spend some time with a headphone before moving on. You're bouncing from headphone to headphone like a squirrel in a nut farm.


Seconded. I tried and failed to sway him not to sell his Stax off in a day (less than a day?) and spend some time away from his other cans.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Seconded. I tried and failed to sway him not to sell his Stax off in a day (less than a day?) and spend some time away from his other cans.


People are going to do what people want to do.


----------



## caenlen

Well, STAX was a mistake for me right now. I can't travel europe for two years lugging around big headphones, a dedicated amp etc... but it was my fault for even getting them when I knew for a fact... I just fell into Z-reviews trap who said they were godlike and all other headphones bow for before them... I wanted to experience that, and I got greedy. my fault and I will lose money re-selling them, but thats life I learned my lesson... t90s really same reason I had to sell... they scratch so easily on the cups... no way you can travel with them. I'm happy with my fidelio x2/shp-9500/pioneer se-a1000 and schiit fulla for now. probably just taking the fidelio x2 to europe though, t20rp are lovely in bass, but i need soundstage for gaming and fidelio x2 has everything.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.pcgamer.com/30-great-pc-gaming-sound-effects/

hey guys, 30 songs on soundcloud unique gaming sound effects there... be neat to test with various headphones. article just released today... enjoy I know I will ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well, STAX was a mistake for me right now. I can't travel europe for two years lugging around big headphones, a dedicated amp etc... but it was my fault for even getting them when I knew for a fact... I just fell into Z-reviews trap who said they were godlike and all other headphones bow for before them... I wanted to experience that, and I got greedy. my fault and I will lose money re-selling them, but thats life I learned my lesson... t90s really same reason I had to sell... they scratch so easily on the cups... no way you can travel with them. I'm happy with my fidelio x2/shp-9500/pioneer se-a1000 and schiit fulla for now. probably just taking the fidelio x2 to europe though, t20rp are lovely in bass, but i need soundstage for gaming and fidelio x2 has everything.


True, and by the time you get over there, the dollar is going to be about the same as the pound and the dollar is already strong against the euro.

So buying your headphones over there and bringing them back here might not be a half bad idea. Customs might freak out, so I would do a bit of research.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True, and by the time you get over there, the dollar is going to be about the same as the pound and the dollar is already strong against the euro.
> 
> So buying your headphones over there and bringing them back here might not be a half bad idea. Customs might freak out, so I would do a bit of research.


no no you misunderstand, I'm taking my fidelio x2 with me and then when i graduate from school and get back from europe, since i have a masters by then i should be able to land a decent job and get my first "out on my own" apartment and live my life finally... and thats when im going to buy my new headphone setup/ultimate pc build... and hopefully 2 years from now OLED monitors are a thing and decently priced...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> True, and by the time you get over there, the dollar is going to be about the same as the pound and the dollar is already strong against the euro.
> 
> So buying your headphones over there and bringing them back here might not be a half bad idea. Customs might freak out, so I would do a bit of research.


Import duties are 5% or so according to the tariff database.
https://dataweb.usitc.gov/scripts/tariff_current.asp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no no you misunderstand, I'm taking my fidelio x2 with me and then when i graduate from school and get back from europe, since i have a masters by then i should be able to land a decent job and get my first "out on my own" apartment and live my life finally... and thats when im going to buy my new headphone setup/ultimate pc build... and hopefully 2 years from now OLED monitors are a thing and decently priced...


None of the manufacturers seem to be making any real attempts to release OLED monitors to normal consumers. Samsung is releasing high end OLED TVs and Dell has that wildly priced monitor, are there any others?


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax

only company that makes good OLED is LG, Samsung pulled out of the market already because LG has a copyright on WHITE OLEDS with filters, samsung had ot use green, red, blue or w.e OLED's and they are all organic matter and blues die off eventually faster than the others... (burn in on samsung phones occurs etc)

so really its just a matter of LG decides to get into the monitor gaming scene, and to my current knowledge they haven't even done that really with 144hz models... hopefully someday though. /shrug


----------



## Shardnax

Until there are comparable models at comparable prices I'm not too worried about it. I won't be switching monitors until my XB270HU goes out







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@Tjj226 Angel there's a Jolida JD9 phono stage on SBAF for $350 that might interest you (for your TT setup).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel there's a Jolida JD9 phono stage on SBAF for $350 that might interest you (for your TT setup).


Thanks for keeping me in mind.

Right now, I do not spin vinyl. I had a cheaper vintage one for fun, and it died, soooo meh.

Once I get myself and my mom settled in out west and get some halfway decent jobs going, I will be looking at comissioning my friend to build a preamp with a phono stage.

He made one for a different friend, and it sounds scary good. We directly compared it to some other very high end audio gear (and I think you know which company I am talking about and how much they cost) and his phono stage absolutely crushed everything else.

The very last thing I might add to my setup is a proper reel to reel. I had a fairly good one, and I think I killed one of the ICs.

I dunno though. Depending on the preamp and what TT I end up getting, I might not need a reel to reel. I might also need to worry about things like step up transformers and what not. Fun fun fun.

Once I get my own place, then I will begin work on my speakers which will probably be some sort of field coil horn setup.


----------



## Sonikku13

Ended up pouncing on a Q701 for $130... Now I gotta get my sound system back again... ugh.

Or buy a Schiit Modi 2, Schiit Vali 2, and Amperex 7308...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Ended up pouncing on a Q701 for $130... Now I gotta get my sound system back again... ugh.
> 
> Or buy a Schiit Modi 2, Schiit Vali 2, and Amperex 7308...


The O2/ODAC is a good option as well







. Similar pricing across different configs, but ultimately I always recommend the O2/ODAC combo over the Schiit stack.


----------



## Wishmaker

I found a few people selling D7000 Denons, near mint condition, so they claim. What prices should I expect to pay?


----------



## pez

The last set I think I saw go for was around 500-600, but I don't remember the condition. I wanna say that was actually with the same pads you just got for your Denons.


----------



## Farih

Went out to a shop today to listen to a HD600 and HD650, they had HD700 and HD800 laying around to but they arent in my budget atm









In the shop i could allready hear that i dont like the HD600.
Took the HD650 demo home with me.
Doing a nice listening session now.

Do these headphones need burn in ?

Atm i feel that the HD650 seens more detailed but i am not getting the goosebumps and watery eyes yet that i do get from me DT990.
(maybe its my ears that needs to get used after the 2500 hours of a DT990)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The O2/ODAC is a good option as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Similar pricing across different configs, but ultimately I always recommend the O2/ODAC combo over the Schiit stack.


OMG i am not alone, we share an opinion









I am not font of the Shiit Modi/Magni at all, probably because the price rakcs up like crazy here in EU.
For less money i can get a V90-HPA wich is just better in every way, O2/ODAC you have to look good here to to find a "normal" priced one butt there are a few.

Modi/Magni is 250,- euro
V90-HPA is 169,- euro and better.....
Check your EU pricing Shiit !


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Went out to a shop today to listen to a HD600 and HD650, they had HD700 and HD800 laying around to but they arent in my budget atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shop i could allready hear that i dont like the HD600.
> Took the HD650 demo home with me.
> Doing a nice listening session now.
> 
> Do these headphones need burn in ?
> 
> Atm i feel that the HD650 seens more detailed but i am not getting the goosebumps and watery eyes yet that i do get from me DT990.
> (maybe its my ears that needs to get used after the 2500 hours of a DT990)
> OMG i am not alone, we share an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not font of the Shiit Modi/Magni at all, probably because the price rakcs up like crazy here in EU.
> For less money i can get a V90-HPA wich is just better in every way, O2/ODAC you have to look good here to to find a "normal" priced one butt there are a few.
> 
> Modi/Magni is 250,- euro
> V90-HPA is 169,- euro and better.....
> Check your EU pricing Shiit !


Yes, I don't care for the sound of the M&M stack. I think the O2 sounds way more natural, and better at that. The Modi is a decent DAC, if not on the cold-to-neutral side of things, but the O2 is a better sounding amp. You could probably get a Modi and an O2, but I would wager to ask why since you can have a nice looking combo in one box that does require you to buy a rather overpriced cable or a cable that's way to long.

Also, IIRC, the Beyer sound was a lot more aggressive and forward where the HD650 is a lot more tame. The highs got aggravating for me on the DT770s before, and the HD650 were a nice polar opposite nearly. The HD650 doesn't have a ton of impact, but can reach a bit lower than the DT770s as I remember. They may both be similar in how low they reach actually, but the HD650 doesn't have as huge of a hump (i.e. dropoff) so it sounds a bit more natural.

I have a a feeling you may like something that pushes mids slightly more forward. Fostex seems to be decent at that without making them too harsh. However, I'm rather sensitive to forward mids.


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, the HD650s I've found excel at certain genres.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Atm i feel that the HD650 seens more detailed but i am not getting the goosebumps and watery eyes yet that i do get from me DT990.


Is this reaction from the music itself or the highs that the DT990 produce







?

Here's a few tracks that I've found sound awesome on those headphones using an O2 amp and that I revisit regularly







.


Spoiler: Videos



















Maybe that last track will give you the goosebumps or watery eyes that you're looking for







.


----------



## caenlen

@@farih glad to see you finally found some new cans ^^


----------



## rathborne

@Farih forgot to ask before, what tracks or genres are you using to test the HD650s?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yes, I don't care for the sound of the M&M stack. I think the O2 sounds way more natural, and better at that. The Modi is a decent DAC, if not on the cold-to-neutral side of things, but the O2 is a better sounding amp. You could probably get a Modi and an O2, but I would wager to ask why since you can have a nice looking combo in one box that does require you to buy a rather overpriced cable or a cable that's way to long.
> 
> Also, IIRC, the Beyer sound was a lot more aggressive and forward where the HD650 is a lot more tame. The highs got aggravating for me on the DT770s before, and the HD650 were a nice polar opposite nearly. The HD650 doesn't have a ton of impact, but can reach a bit lower than the DT770s as I remember. They may both be similar in how low they reach actually, but the HD650 doesn't have as huge of a hump (i.e. dropoff) so it sounds a bit more natural.
> 
> I have a a feeling you may like something that pushes mids slightly more forward. Fostex seems to be decent at that without making them too harsh. However, I'm rather sensitive to forward mids.


I am very much in love with my Dt990's








I got them running with the Sonarworks Reference plugin so they are almost as flat as the DT990 can be EQ'ed to.

I love the impact, the EPICness the headphone can bring in game/film and big orchestra music.
I love the smooth mids of them but always thought there wasnt enough of it.
With bad recordings the highs can be harsh but with good recording (and a proper amp) i didnt think the treble was that harsh.

With the HD650 i notice almost similar bass but i think because there are more mids you notice it less and thus the impact is slightly less to.
On tracks with vocals this thing sounds awesome to me, smooth like the Dt990 but just more of it








On older rock like Neil Young, Bob Dylan, ZZ Top etc etc they seem to blow away the DT990's with ease, i normally use a SR80E for that kind of music but i think i can sell them now








For the rest it seems to be more detailed but with a smaller soundstage.
Its also less comfortable then the DT990 (also lesser then my HD558) but i hope that changes over time (this demo is rather new to)

Still have to game on it and see if they do better then the 558 i use for gaming now.
With a bit of luck i can then sell both the SR80E and HD558, i think i am going to keep my DT990 though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, the HD650s I've found excel at certain genres.
> Is this reaction from the music itself or the highs that the DT990 produce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Here's a few tracks that I've found sound awesome on those headphones using an O2 amp and that I revisit regularly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Videos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that last track will give you the goosebumps or watery eyes that you're looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha, i know people say the highs are to harsh on the 990's but if you proper EQ and amp them i think they are awesome headphone's for the price you pay.

No strange wet liquid in my eye's with those tracks sorry (allthough i do like Ludovico)

These 2 did with the HD650's though (yay i found 2) but i can link many that do with my 990's.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih forgot to ask before, what tracks or genres are you using to test the HD650s?


I just posted before you wrote this but in general alot of music from this:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @@farih glad to see you finally found some new cans ^^


Havent bought them yet but its a step in the right direction


----------



## pez

Yeah, I can't say that I'll ever sell my Hd650s. I could say the same about the q701 until I find a proper substitute as well (gaming and movies). I actually would replace them with my Fostex, but not until I get a better mic solution







. I'll have to put my 650s on for a good session this weekend.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I can't say that I'll ever sell my Hd650s. I could say the same about the q701 until I find a proper substitute as well (gaming and movies). I actually would replace them with my Fostex, but not until I get a better mic solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll have to put my 650s on for a good session this weekend.


Does the clamping force loosen up over time ?
Dunno if i can sit hours upon hours with these.

By your comment i can allready say the HD650 wont suit me for gaming ?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Does the clamping force loosen up over time ?
> Dunno if i can sit hours upon hours with these.
> 
> By your comment i can allready say the HD650 wont suit me for gaming ?


You can extend the cups all the way out exposing the metal brackets and bend the metal out slightly, or they will loosen with time. I bent mine a bit since they were too tight with glasses, without glasses they would have been okay to loosen over time.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> You can extend the cups all the way out exposing the metal brackets and bend the metal out slightly, or they will loosen with time. I bent mine a bit since they were too tight with glasses, without glasses they would have been okay to loosen over time.


Ok, nothing to worry about then









And...

OMG i found the music genre for the HD650's
60's pop OMG !!

Not just slight wetness, frikkin waterfalls !

@Pez, try these on your 650's





















.....dont laugh !


----------



## thuNDa

look for "shocking blue" because "If it isnt Dutch it aint much !"


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Went out to a shop today to listen to a HD600 and HD650, they had HD700 and HD800 laying around to but they arent in my budget atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shop i could allready hear that i dont like the HD600.
> Took the HD650 demo home with me.
> Doing a nice listening session now.
> 
> Do these headphones need burn in ?
> 
> Atm i feel that the HD650 seens more detailed but i am not getting the goosebumps and watery eyes yet that i do get from me DT990.
> (maybe its my ears that needs to get used after the 2500 hours of a DT990)
> OMG i am not alone, we share an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not font of the Shiit Modi/Magni at all, probably because the price rakcs up like crazy here in EU.
> For less money i can get a V90-HPA wich is just better in every way, O2/ODAC you have to look good here to to find a "normal" priced one butt there are a few.
> 
> Modi/Magni is 250,- euro
> V90-HPA is 169,- euro and better.....
> Check your EU pricing Shiit !


Since you loved the DT 990 so much and didn't like the HD 600, it wouldn't be surprising if you aren't a big fan of the HD 650 which isn't that much different than the HD 600. I've found that dynamic headphones do need burn-in though.


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, my HD650s are extended out a few centimetres and the clamping is light enough that its OK that I wear gpasses with them (though the pads do have distinct indents from the glasses







).

I really enjoyed the Dead Man OST by Neil Young and have listened to that a fair bit







.

@pez, I decided to sort the microphone problem with an extreme solution using a Samson Meteor







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> look for "shocking blue" because "If it isnt Dutch it aint much !"


Lol, so true








I like the song "Send me a postcard" from them though.
The best Dutch bands in that time were the Golden Earing and Cuby & The Blizzards IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Since you loved the DT 990 so much and didn't like the HD 600, it wouldn't be surprising if you aren't a big fan of the HD 650 which isn't that much different than the HD 600. I've found that dynamic headphones do need burn-in though.


I think the HD 600 sounds vastly different then the HD 650.
The HD600 sounds more airy with thin highs and hardly any bass.
The HD650 sound more narrow but with a full bodied sound over the whole spectrum, it has something "woolly" ?

I do like the sound of the HD650 but i can tell these are not going to be endgame cans for me.

And trust me, a proper amped burned in DT990 isnt that harsh on the highs, if you EQ them the highs arent a problem at all IMO.
My DT990 have been used over 2500 hours, are EQ'ed flat and run on a powerfull amp, maybe that make's the difference.

I use the HD650 with the Sonarworks plugin to get it more flat now to.
The DT990 changed alot with this plugin, the HD650 not so much because it was allready close to flat.

I think (not sure) my taste is flat with a little bump in bass.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, my HD650s are extended out a few centimetres and the clamping is light enough that its OK that I wear gpasses with them (though the pads do have distinct indents from the glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I really enjoyed the Dead Man OST by Neil Young and have listened to that a fair bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @pez, I decided to sort the microphone problem with an extreme solution using a Samson Meteor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I cant lower the cans much or they are under my ears lol.
I only got them extent on the 4th thingy bob bit you feel.

I left them bend over a shoebox last night and they allready clamp alot less, 1 more shoebox night and it will be ok i think.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> And trust me, a proper amped burned in DT990 isnt that harsh on the highs, if you EQ them the highs arent a problem at all IMO.
> My DT990 have been used over 2500 hours, are EQ'ed flat and run on a powerfull amp, maybe that make's the difference.
> 
> I use the HD650 with the Sonarworks plugin to get it more flat now to.
> The DT990 changed alot with this plugin, the HD650 not so much because it was allready close to flat.
> 
> I think (not sure) my taste is flat with a little bump in bass.


I wonder if the T1 gen 2 would be your end game? Beyer sound, flatter than DT 990 and it should be far more detailed and open with much better imaging. Or even the T1 gen 1, which you can find used for a pretty good price. One of these and a nice OTL tube amp.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I wonder if the T1 gen 2 would be your end game? Beyer sound, flatter than DT 990 and it should be far more detailed and open with much better imaging. Or even the T1 gen 1, which you can find use dfor a pretty good price. One of these and a nice OTL tube amp.


No not another amp lol, i went through a few to pick this one out allready and really like it (Lehmann Linear)

In the shop i asked if i could try a T90 since it was in my price range. (T1 sadly isnt atm)
They said they normally have the whole Beyer selection in shop but the distributor is gone crazy and there old stock is sold out









For the rest they had some Grado's out of my price range.
They had whole Sennheiser in stock with demo's and all, but the next one up (HD700) was still to pricey for me, didnt try it either because of that.

In another shop i can try the Nighthawk to and can get it with 125,- discount.
They have a few Master&Dynamic headphones there to wich i never even heard of lol.
No Beyers either because of the same problem.

And basicly thats all that i can demo


----------



## SLOWION

I've been playing around with the HyperX Cloud Revolver lately, I like em (for a headset). Can't figure out how to make the mic not sound like ass though



Made a quick review if anyone happens to give a hoot


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Does the clamping force loosen up over time ?
> Dunno if i can sit hours upon hours with these.
> 
> By your comment i can allready say the HD650 wont suit me for gaming ?


The Q701 are just so much better at soundstage that I don't use them







. And I got mine from OC'ing Noob on here, so they had many hours and headband break-in already. Only thing I really needed to do somewhat recently was refresh the ear pads







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, my HD650s are extended out a few centimetres and the clamping is light enough that its OK that I wear gpasses with them (though the pads do have distinct indents from the glasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I really enjoyed the Dead Man OST by Neil Young and have listened to that a fair bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @pez, I decided to sort the microphone problem with an extreme solution using a Samson Meteor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, a standalone mic is eventually what I think I'll do. I like my Fostex so much even for gaming that I'd rather just use them solely.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Would it "drive" them? Yes.
> 
> Would it sound good? Maybe... maybe not.
> 
> If you live in the US, you SHOULD be able to find a star vendor around you. I am sure they are bound to have a high end pair of stax and a few amps to listen to.


What do you mean by star vendor?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What do you mean by star vendor?


I think their phone autocorrected Stax to star.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think their phone autocorrected Stax to star.


Ahh, the only stax vendor I see is in California.

So anybody know of a good DAP with optical or coax out?

What are the preferred portable DAC/AMP combos? Need to drive a 150 ohm set of cans. HD700.


----------



## caenlen

sold my stax today finally, lost 90 bucks. sold my Uptone Regen as well, lost another 40 bucks, LOL

i already have my end game though so worth it in the end i guess. modded my se-a1000 and doing that with Fioo K1, not buying anything again for 3-4 years, this sounds plenty good to me /shrug but yeah i just took up like 3 new hobbies, so i am done with the audiophile world for awhile, take care everyone its been fun


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sold my stax today finally, lost 90 bucks. sold my Uptone Regen as well, lost another 40 bucks, LOL
> 
> i already have my end game though so worth it in the end i guess. modded my se-a1000 and doing that with Fioo K1, not buying anything again for 3-4 years, this sounds plenty good to me /shrug but yeah i just took up like 3 new hobbies, so i am done with the audiophile world for awhile, take care everyone its been fun


You know you wont be leaving "audiophile world" once your in you can never get out









Stop lying to yourself !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I've been playing around with the HyperX Cloud Revolver lately, I like em (for a headset). Can't figure out how to make the mic not sound like ass though
> 
> 
> 
> Made a quick review if anyone happens to give a hoot


Pretty good review.
Missed you mentioning whats in the box, do you get 2 different kinds of pads just like the Cloud II ?
I liked the Cloud II with the soft fabric pads ALOT better then with the pleather pads.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sold my stax today finally, lost 90 bucks. sold my Uptone Regen as well, lost another 40 bucks, LOL
> 
> i already have my end game though so worth it in the end i guess. modded my se-a1000 and doing that with Fioo K1, not buying anything again for 3-4 years, this sounds plenty good to me /shrug but yeah i just took up like 3 new hobbies, so i am done with the audiophile world for awhile, take care everyone its been fun


To you as well. There's nothing stopping you from occasionally posting here though







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> To you as well. There's nothing stopping you from occasionally posting here though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


One post here is 10 bucks







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sold my stax today finally, lost 90 bucks. sold my Uptone Regen as well, lost another 40 bucks, LOL
> 
> i already have my end game though so worth it in the end i guess. modded my se-a1000 and doing that with Fioo K1, not buying anything again for 3-4 years, this sounds plenty good to me /shrug but yeah i just took up like 3 new hobbies, so i am done with the audiophile world for awhile, take care everyone its been fun


I wish you the best and nothing but happiness! Just remember though, the audiophile journey never ends, you just have rest stops.


----------



## SLOWION

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Pretty good review.
> Missed you mentioning whats in the box, do you get 2 different kinds of pads just like the Cloud II ?
> I liked the Cloud II with the soft fabric pads ALOT better then with the pleather pads.


I actually shot an unboxing but I didn't like the way it turned out so I cut it









No carrying bag or alternate ear pads are included this time around though


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLOWION*
> 
> I actually shot an unboxing but I didn't like the way it turned out so I cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No carrying bag or alternate ear pads are included this time around though


Thats a shame, i didnt like the Cloud II with the pleather pads so i doubt ill like the revolver with the pleather pads









In the summer sometimes this room reaches well over 32 degrees celcius (up to 36~38) and pleather sweats like crazy then.
Velour pads only for me


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats a shame, i didnt like the Cloud II with the pleather pads so i doubt ill like the revolver with the pleather pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer sometimes this room reaches well over 32 degrees celcius (up to 36~38) and pleather sweats like crazy then.
> Velour pads only for me


Try to keep your eye out for a used pair of Fidelio X2's, they are pretty much the only cans I have ever used that let me pinpoint footsteps exactly inside a building in a FPS game, not to mention the bass on them is insanely good.

I really think you would enjoy them. I honestly don't know anyone who could not enjoy the X2's unless they were just a purely neutral person.

I wish Philips would a make can to compete with high end HD800/T1 level, I honestly think they would shake the industry up in a big way if they tried. Any hackers on this forum, get me there email for their RnD division, someone needs to inform them of their future.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@boredgunner@Tjj226 Angel - check it out.


Double the tubes, double the trouble.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @boredgunner@Tjj226 Angel - check it out.
> 
> 
> Double the tubes, double the trouble.


BHSE with tube rectified psu?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> BHSE with tube rectified psu?


Nah, but as a hint the power supply is in a separate box that's about as big.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Nah, but as a hint the power supply is in a separate box that's about as big.


New amp then? T2 perhaps?


----------



## friend'scatdied

@Tjj226 Angel can you recommend me some 6DJ8 tubes and a supplier for them? I've been told good things about Matsu****as but it seems to cost way too much to get a matched pair or quad.


----------



## Farih

3 steps to make your HD650 sound awesome.

1. Download and instal EqualizerAPO and run PEACE within the EqualizerAPO config folder.

2. Set up the PEACE equalizer like this:


(dont forget to set pre-amp to -4db)

3. Play these in Spotify Premiun (With high quality streaming enabled and auto volume level disabled)

























Enjoy


----------



## thuNDa

This is what you call Equalization?

THAT is Equalization:










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Device: all
Channel: ALL

Preamp: -8 dB
Stage: post-mix

Filter: ON LS Fc 42 Hz Gain 3.5 dB
Filter: ON LSC 12 dB Fc 200 Hz Gain 4 dB
Filter: ON PK Fc 1500 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 2400 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.2333
Filter: ON PK Fc 2918 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.2333
Filter: ON PK Fc 5000 Hz Gain 5 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 8770 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 8900 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 7.1007
Filter: ON HS 10.7862 dB Fc 11000 Hz Gain -2 dB
Filter: ON PK Fc 9000 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 9500 Hz Gain 2 dB BW Oct 0.0442
Filter: ON PK Fc 9750 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.0442
Filter: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain 5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 10770 Hz Gain 6 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 11750 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 13300 Hz Gain -3 dB BW Oct 0.1442

GraphicEQ: 20 0; 80 0; 2000 0; 19231 -3

Channel: L
Filter: ON PK Fc 6200 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 8000 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 4.32
Filter: ON PK Fc 8300 Hz Gain -4 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 8772 Hz Gain -2.5 dB Q 15
Filter: ON PK Fc 8930 Hz Gain -3.5 dB BW Oct 1.442
Filter: ON PK Fc 9250 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 9465 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 10500 Hz Gain 0 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 11370 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 11770 Hz Gain 2.5 dB Q 10

Channel: R
Filter: ON PK Fc 5000 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 6000 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 6458 Hz Gain 3.5 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 8110 Hz Gain -4 dB Q 10
Filter: ON PK Fc 8300 Hz Gain -2 dB Q 4.32
Filter: ON PK Fc 8956 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 15
Filter: ON PK Fc 9200 Hz Gain -6 dB Q 5
Filter: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 4.32
Filter: ON PK Fc 10770 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 4.32
Filter: ON PK Fc 11150 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 15
Filter: ON PK Fc 13650 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442



or my EQ for flat (perceived!) response(copied the curve from Sonarworks Reference + some L/R equalization for driver mismatch







):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Preamp: -8 dB
Stage: post-mix

Filter: ON PK Fc 10 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 1.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 35 Hz Gain 6.37 dB BW Oct 1.7
Filter: ON PK Fc 100 Hz Gain 0.8 dB BW Oct 0.4442
Filter: ON PK Fc 119 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.9442
Filter: ON PK Fc 282.4 Hz Gain -3.39 dB BW Oct 1.29
Filter: ON PK Fc 636.84 Hz Gain -1.7 dB BW Oct 0.7112
Filter: ON PK Fc 820 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 990 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.3442
Filter: ON PK Fc 1285.3 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.4112
Filter: ON PK Fc 1634.73 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.5689
Filter: ON PK Fc 2230 Hz Gain -2.3 dB BW Oct 0.6
Filter: ON PK Fc 3231 Hz Gain 5.5 dB BW Oct 0.43
Filter: ON PK Fc 4446.47 Hz Gain 1.21 dB BW Oct 0.2741
Filter: ON PK Fc 5500 Hz Gain -1.2 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 7378 Hz Gain -6.5 dB BW Oct 0.5267
Filter: ON PK Fc 9763 Hz Gain -4.8 dB BW Oct 0.42
Filter: ON PK Fc 8548 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.2844
Filter: ON PK Fc 14782.1 Hz Gain -0.09 dB BW Oct 0.4741
Filter: ON PK Fc 11660 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 14141 Hz Gain 2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 16578 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.25
Filter: ON PK Fc 20000 Hz Gain 8.67 dB BW Oct 0.2559

Stage: post-mix
Channel: L
Filter: ON PK Fc 4350 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 6125 Hz Gain -2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 8600 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442

Channel: R
Filter: ON PK Fc 5800 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.2
Filter: ON PK Fc 6125 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 8150 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 8700 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.1442
Filter: ON PK Fc 9500 Hz Gain -5 dB BW Oct 0.2442
Filter: ON PK Fc 11750 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.1442



I like my own better than flat tho, while flat is not boring it's not as euphonic as i like it to be.

BTW, AKG K712 here and EQ APO is just an incredible EQ for windows!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> This is what you call Equalization?
> 
> THAT is Equalization:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Device: all
> Channel: ALL
> 
> Preamp: -8 dB
> Stage: post-mix
> 
> Filter: ON LS Fc 42 Hz Gain 3.5 dB
> Filter: ON LSC 12 dB Fc 200 Hz Gain 4 dB
> Filter: ON PK Fc 1500 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 2400 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.2333
> Filter: ON PK Fc 2918 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.2333
> Filter: ON PK Fc 5000 Hz Gain 5 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8770 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8900 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 7.1007
> Filter: ON HS 10.7862 dB Fc 11000 Hz Gain -2 dB
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9000 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9500 Hz Gain 2 dB BW Oct 0.0442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9750 Hz Gain 4 dB BW Oct 0.0442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain 5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10770 Hz Gain 6 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11750 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 13300 Hz Gain -3 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> 
> GraphicEQ: 20 0; 80 0; 2000 0; 19231 -3
> 
> Channel: L
> Filter: ON PK Fc 6200 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8000 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 4.32
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8300 Hz Gain -4 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8772 Hz Gain -2.5 dB Q 15
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8930 Hz Gain -3.5 dB BW Oct 1.442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9250 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9465 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10500 Hz Gain 0 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11370 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11770 Hz Gain 2.5 dB Q 10
> 
> Channel: R
> Filter: ON PK Fc 5000 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 6000 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 6458 Hz Gain 3.5 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8110 Hz Gain -4 dB Q 10
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8300 Hz Gain -2 dB Q 4.32
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8956 Hz Gain 2 dB Q 15
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9200 Hz Gain -6 dB Q 5
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10000 Hz Gain -1.5 dB Q 4.32
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10770 Hz Gain 1.5 dB Q 4.32
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11150 Hz Gain 0.5 dB Q 15
> Filter: ON PK Fc 13650 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> 
> 
> 
> or my EQ for flat (perceived!) response(copied the curve from Sonarworks Reference + some L/R equalization for driver mismatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Preamp: -8 dB
> Stage: post-mix
> 
> Filter: ON PK Fc 10 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 1.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 35 Hz Gain 6.37 dB BW Oct 1.7
> Filter: ON PK Fc 100 Hz Gain 0.8 dB BW Oct 0.4442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 119 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.9442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 282.4 Hz Gain -3.39 dB BW Oct 1.29
> Filter: ON PK Fc 636.84 Hz Gain -1.7 dB BW Oct 0.7112
> Filter: ON PK Fc 820 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 990 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.3442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 1285.3 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.4112
> Filter: ON PK Fc 1634.73 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.5689
> Filter: ON PK Fc 2230 Hz Gain -2.3 dB BW Oct 0.6
> Filter: ON PK Fc 3231 Hz Gain 5.5 dB BW Oct 0.43
> Filter: ON PK Fc 4446.47 Hz Gain 1.21 dB BW Oct 0.2741
> Filter: ON PK Fc 5500 Hz Gain -1.2 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 7378 Hz Gain -6.5 dB BW Oct 0.5267
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9763 Hz Gain -4.8 dB BW Oct 0.42
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8548 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.2844
> Filter: ON PK Fc 14782.1 Hz Gain -0.09 dB BW Oct 0.4741
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11660 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 14141 Hz Gain 2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 16578 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.25
> Filter: ON PK Fc 20000 Hz Gain 8.67 dB BW Oct 0.2559
> 
> Stage: post-mix
> Channel: L
> Filter: ON PK Fc 4350 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 6125 Hz Gain -2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8600 Hz Gain -2 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> 
> Channel: R
> Filter: ON PK Fc 5800 Hz Gain 1 dB BW Oct 0.2
> Filter: ON PK Fc 6125 Hz Gain 2.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8150 Hz Gain -1.5 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 8700 Hz Gain 3 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 9500 Hz Gain -5 dB BW Oct 0.2442
> Filter: ON PK Fc 11750 Hz Gain -1 dB BW Oct 0.1442
> 
> 
> 
> I like my own better than flat tho, while flat is not boring it's not as euphonic as i like it to be.
> 
> BTW, AKG K712 here and EQ APO is just an incredible EQ for windows!


If you got any guide and/or tips for using EqualizerAPO like a pro then please do tell








Like what does the quality setting under the slider mean/do ? or the filter underneath that ? (is that shape of roll off ?)

On my DT990 i use the Sonarworks plugin and sounds really good, the HD650 didnt sound to great with the plugin though


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 3 steps to make your HD650 sound awesome.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Download and instal EqualizerAPO and run PEACE within the EqualizerAPO config folder.
> 
> 2. Set up the PEACE equalizer like this:
> 
> 
> (dont forget to set pre-amp to -4db)
> 
> 3. Play these in Spotify Premiun (With high quality streaming enabled and auto volume level disabled)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


I have tried the below curve on Both my HD650 and D2K ML cups. I am surprised and not in a good way.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







This may be just me, or old fashioned thinking, but I like to hear the frequencies not just see them.



Flat curves like the one recommended above do not do justice to any type of audiophile who pays for a can that can reproduce quality sound. Why shoot yourself in the foot when you paid so much for a pair of cans that can give you the frequencies most cannot? If you want to listen to a PA system, try a train station, no need to spend money on any type of headphones.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> If you got any guide and/or tips for using EqualizerAPO like a pro then please do tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what does the quality setting under the slider mean/do ? or the filter underneath that ? (is that shape of roll off ?)
> 
> On my DT990 i use the Sonarworks plugin and sounds really good, the HD650 didnt sound to great with the plugin though


The "quality" determines the bandwidth of the "peak" filter in this case.
You can see how your actual EQ-Curve looks, when you click on that "green wave" on the lower right side of the peace-GUI.

The thing is, you don't want to EQ blindly.
For reference i use "SineGen" to hear if some frequency-ranges are off too high or low, and if L/R is even across the frequencys.
http://sinegen.en.lo4d.com/

When you use this, you need the "quality" setting for the filter, so that you only affect the range that you think is off.

I EQ'ed with a target response curve in mind, where i started with the (raw) frequency response for my headphones from here(which seems to be broken atm...): https://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Flat curves like the one recommended above do not do justice to any type of audiophile who pays for a can that can reproduce quality sound. Why shoot yourself in the foot when you paid so much for a pair of cans that can give you the frequencies most cannot? If you want to listen to a PA system, try a train station, no need to spend money on any type of headphones.


It's more an option than a recommendation, and it's certainly not about making them sound close to a PA system lol.
Not everyone has the money for a bunch of quality cans.

I don't, but still wanted a different tonality from my headphones, which i otherwise appreciate pretty much for their qualities.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I have tried the below curve on Both my HD650 and D2K ML cups. I am surprised and not in a good way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be just me, or old fashioned thinking, but I like to hear the frequencies not just see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat curves like the one recommended above do not do justice to any type of audiophile who pays for a can that can reproduce quality sound. Why shoot yourself in the foot when you paid so much for a pair of cans that can give you the frequencies most cannot? If you want to listen to a PA system, try a train station, no need to spend money on any type of headphones.


Frequency response is going to differ a bit from pair to pair even with good QC. What fixes (or changes on preference) response on one pair might sound quite a a bit different on another.

I prefer to step up to better gear over EQing.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> [/spoiler]
> 
> I have tried the below curve on Both my HD650 and D2K ML cups. I am surprised and not in a good way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be just me, or old fashioned thinking, but I like to hear the frequencies not just see them.
> 
> 
> 
> Flat curves like the one recommended above do not do justice to any type of audiophile who pays for a can that can reproduce quality sound. Why shoot yourself in the foot when you paid so much for a pair of cans that can give you the frequencies most cannot? If you want to listen to a PA system, try a train station, no need to spend money on any type of headphones.


I had -0.5 on the 333, 577 and 1000hz slider, not +0.5









This curve doesnt sound flat to me, compared to flat it has slightly enhanced sub bass and slightly reduced mids, its not far from flat either though.
My DT990 with Sonarworks (super flat) sounds awesome, whats wrong with flat ?
The HD650 didnt sound to good with Sonarworks so i changed EQ myself.

First time i use EQ to, i never needed it before but i dont like the HD650 enough without EQ.

Also i have a reference like amp, picked it because it was powerfull and flat.
Well picked it because of SQ first but reading about it later i found out people use it in studio's because its very reference like, Sennheiser also used to recommend this amp with their headphones.
Maybe i do just like flat with a bit of extra bass.

And again, what wrong with flat ?
Doesnt it bring out most of a good recording ?

If i want to listen to PA i open my shed and get my Dynacord and Stage Accompany speakers out








Or listen to 60's rocksteady on vinyl through a 30$ Philips SHL3300/00, sounds pretty PA like.

Trainstation PA is 100V wideband, pretty crap for music, great if you want your voice to carry very far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The "quality" determines the bandwidth of the "peak" filter in this case.
> You can see how your actual EQ-Curve looks, when you click on that "green wave" on the lower right side of the peace-GUI.
> 
> The thing is, you don't want to EQ blindly.
> For reference i use "SineGen" to hear if some frequency-ranges are off too high or low, and if L/R is even across the frequencys.
> http://sinegen.en.lo4d.com/
> 
> When you use this, you need the "quality" setting for the filter, so that you only affect the range that you think is off.
> 
> I EQ'ed with a target response curve in mind, where i started with the (raw) frequency response for my headphones from here(which seems to be broken atm...): https://www.headphone.com/pages/build-a-graph
> It's more an option than a recommendation, and it's certainly not about making them sound close to a PA system lol.
> Not everyone has the money for a bunch of quality cans.
> 
> I don't, but still wanted a different tonality from my headphones, which i otherwise appreciate pretty much for their qualities.


Thanks for links









I looked up the Headroom graph of the 650, made a flat'ish curve based on that and worked from there.
Still dont know what the quality and filter setting actually do though, isnt there any manual/guide ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Frequency response is going to differ a bit from pair to pair even with good QC. What fixes (or changes on preference) response on one pair might sound quite a a bit different on another.
> 
> I prefer to step up to better gear over EQing.


1 day ill get a headphone thats sound the way i like it out of the box


----------



## pez

Yeah, you just buy headphones that aren't crap or aren't to your liking and then you don't need to EQ them. It's like buying a Corolla S and then expecting it to have premium interior and decent road performance like a Jetta GLI.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, you just buy headphones that aren't crap or aren't to your liking and then you don't need to EQ them. It's like buying a Corolla S and then expecting it to have premium interior and decent road performance like a Jetta GLI.


In my price range atm (around 500$) i dont think i am going to find a headphone thats a 100% for me and wont need any EQ or whatever.....
Allthough i havent nearly tried them all around that price.


----------



## hht92

Hi guys i am waiting the 681 EVO white, will i need a sound card or USB amp ? My current on board is VIA VT 2021 but sound cards and especially amps are overpriced (Xonar DGX 35 euros its more than the Headphones







). Do i really need sound card or the Via will do the job (Headphones usage will be only for games and movies).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Hi guys i am waiting the 681 EVO white, will i need a sound card or USB amp ? My current on board is VIA VT 2021 but sound cards and especially amps are overpriced (Xonar DGX 35 euros its more than the Headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do i really need sound card or the Via will do the job (Headphones usage will be only for games and movies).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


There 32ohm, i wouldnt bother with a dac/amp if this is going to be your only headset.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> In my price range atm (around 500$) i dont think i am going to find a headphone thats a 100% for me and wont need any EQ or whatever.....
> Allthough i havent nearly tried them all around that price.


Yeah, it's a losing battle; the audiophile world. The best thing I can say is that the headphones you least expect to like end up being some of the best ones sometimes. I was always told I'd had the HD650 before I tried out Sennheiser. Sometimes it's just more important to figure out what you focus on or look for when enjoying music.

EDIT:

My previous statement did come across a bit harsh. I'll make an addendum to my statement. If you're EQ'ing a headphone to get unrealistic changes from it, then there's a good chance you invested in the wrong headphone







. But if you're EQ'ing a headphone that you love already just to fix some small things that bother you, that's another thing.


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> There 32ohm, i wouldnt bother with a dac/amp if this is going to be your only headset.


Nice, thanks for the answer.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's a losing battle; the audiophile world. The best thing I can say is that the headphones you least expect to like end up being some of the best ones sometimes. I was always told I'd had the HD650 before I tried out Sennheiser. Sometimes it's just more important to figure out what you focus on or look for when enjoying music.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> My previous statement did come across a bit harsh. I'll make an addendum to my statement. If you're EQ'ing a headphone to get unrealistic changes from it, then there's a good chance you invested in the wrong headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But if you're EQ'ing a headphone that you love already just to fix some small things that bother you, that's another thing.


Please be harsh, we are all here to learn aswell arent we ?

Not that i think i am making unrealistic changes to the HD650 you are absolutely right that i probably invested in the wrong headphone.

The HD650 isnt exactly tailored for me it seems but i do love the details, OMG the details !!!
I just hear so much more that i didnt hear with the DT990 and SR80E that i almost forgive the headphone for not being tonally perfect for me.

I think ill keep the HD650 just for it being so revealing and then find something similar in that department but with a tonallity i do like.
Wish i could demo a T90.....

Got a HD558, the SR80E and a Project Headbox II for sale so in the end this HD650 wont cost me much.... If i keep the demo i reckon i can get it even cheaper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> For reference i use "SineGen" to hear if some frequency-ranges are off too high or low, and if L/R is even across the frequencys.
> http://sinegen.en.lo4d.com/
> 
> .


Again thanks for this one, i just found out i cant hear past 16300hz lol.


----------



## thuNDa

maybe you get the best out of the HD650 for your liking, when you still use sonarworks reference, but also play around there with "tilt" and "bass boost" under "custom".


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> maybe you get the best out of the HD650 for your liking, when you still use sonarworks reference, but also play around there with "tilt" and "bass boost" under "custom".


pffff, so much to tinker with.

I just switched to 32 band EQ and trying to refine that.
This is what i got now:



Now i wonder how to create this curve without all those peaks and valley's... make a smooth curve.
Do you do that with the Quality setting under the slider ? That determine's how wide or narrow the band operate's in right ?

Ill give Sonarworks another go after i nailed this EQ thing








Really liked the plugin with my DT990 out of the box, with the HD650 it seems/feels like they overblown sub bass way to much.

Anyways i also just need to break these headphones in a.k.a getting my ears to cooldown after over 2500 hours of a DT990.
Seems to sound better by the day (allthough not super great) and that cant be from such a tiny EQ difference alone.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Please be harsh, we are all here to learn aswell arent we ?
> 
> Not that i think i am making unrealistic changes to the HD650 you are absolutely right that i probably invested in the wrong headphone.
> 
> The HD650 isnt exactly tailored for me it seems but i do love the details, OMG the details !!!
> I just hear so much more that i didnt hear with the DT990 and SR80E that i almost forgive the headphone for not being tonally perfect for me.
> 
> I think ill keep the HD650 just for it being so revealing and then find something similar in that department but with a tonallity i do like.
> Wish i could demo a T90.....
> 
> Got a HD558, the SR80E and a Project Headbox II for sale so in the end this HD650 wont cost me much.... If i keep the demo i reckon i can get it even cheaper.
> Again thanks for this one, i just found out i cant hear past 16300hz lol.


I wish there was a way for me to trial the HD650s everybody talks about. I have the HD700 and I really enjoy them. There are a few tones that I would like to bring down and probably a couple of others up. But the best cans I have ever had.

Maybe I will just watch out for the HD650 on sale. How low do they tend to go on sale?

I found an online retailer with the HD650 for $379 shipped. The site looked a little shady but I paid with paypal so if it doesn't go through I will just claim buyer protection.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to trial the HD650s everybody talks about. I have the HD700 and I really enjoy them. There are a few tones that I would like to bring down and probably a couple of others up. But the best cans I have ever had.
> 
> Maybe I will just watch out for the HD650 on sale. How low do they tend to go on sale?


I can see why many people like the HD600/650, very neutral and very revealing (details) attleast compared to my other headphones.
I love the amount of details i can hear, allright with the mids/highs after a tiny EQ but i still miss that impact on the bass.
Here in EU on sale they go for around 299,- euro... Thats about 345$ (normal price is around 420$ allthough msrp is 499$ i think)
Should be able to find it for under that in US i reckon, everything is cheaper in US lol.

I could have tryed the HD700 but they are 100$ over my budget atm









Have you tryed the HD700 with Sonarworks Reference and/or EqualizerAPO ?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I can see why many people like the HD600/650, very neutral and very revealing (details) attleast compared to my other headphones.
> I love the amount of details i can hear, allright with the mids/highs after a tiny EQ but i still miss that impact on the bass.
> Here in EU on sale they go for around 299,- euro... Thats about 345$ (normal price is around 420$ allthough msrp is 499$ i think)
> Should be able to find it for under that in US i reckon, everything is cheaper in US lol.
> 
> I could have tryed the HD700 but they are 100$ over my budget atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tryed the HD700 with Sonarworks Reference and/or EqualizerAPO ?


I downloaded EQAPO yesterday after reading your post. I tried downloading Peace and got an error about a virus. I know this is a common thing. I just didn't have time to do the work around to get it. I will try again later tonight when I have a few minutes.

It was easy to justify the HD650 purchase. I have two x99 builds so now I have a nice set of cans for each one. I have a small collection of DACs and Amps growing. Ordered an iBasso dx80 yesterday, this will add to my Cambridge dac magic DAC, Creek amp, xduoo xd-05/iPhone 6s+ combo. Still waiting on my Cambridge dac/amp combo.

I am not sure what sonar works reference is but I will be looking it up. Thank you.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> pffff, so much to tinker with.
> 
> I just switched to 32 band EQ and trying to refine that.
> This is what i got now:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i wonder how to create this curve without all those peaks and valley's... make a smooth curve.
> Do you do that with the Quality setting under the slider ? That determine's how wide or narrow the band operate's in right ?
> 
> Ill give Sonarworks another go after i nailed this EQ thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really liked the plugin with my DT990 out of the box, with the HD650 it seems/feels like they overblown sub bass way to much.
> 
> Anyways i also just need to break these headphones in a.k.a getting my ears to cooldown after over 2500 hours of a DT990.
> Seems to sound better by the day (allthough not super great) and that cant be from such a tiny EQ difference alone.


You get a smoother curve when you use a lower Quality setting.
For the bass adjustment in your curve, it would be sufficent, to only have one peak at ~40hz, with a low "Q"-setting.
But i use the standard GUI, which shows you the changes in the curve on the fly.
Also you can switch to "bandwidth" instead of Q.

But you should be able to get all you want in sonarworks, when you just use "-2 Bass Boost" or something if sub bass was too strong before.
Or you can tilt the "flat" curve to the higher frequencies alltogether.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Please be harsh, we are all here to learn aswell arent we ?
> 
> Not that i think i am making unrealistic changes to the HD650 you are absolutely right that i probably invested in the wrong headphone.
> 
> The HD650 isnt exactly tailored for me it seems but i do love the details, OMG the details !!!
> I just hear so much more that i didnt hear with the DT990 and SR80E that i almost forgive the headphone for not being tonally perfect for me.
> 
> I think ill keep the HD650 just for it being so revealing and then find something similar in that department but with a tonallity i do like.
> Wish i could demo a T90.....
> 
> Got a HD558, the SR80E and a Project Headbox II for sale so in the end this HD650 wont cost me much.... If i keep the demo i reckon i can get it even cheaper.
> Again thanks for this one, i just found out i cant hear past 16300hz lol.


Haha yes, but I work with users all day at work where I can't be harsh, so I try to be helpful and constructive without coming off like a jerk. The great thing about headphones is that unless you got them for a steal, you don't lose much money reselling them. You can sell a HD650 for more than you can sell a GTX 1080 in 5 years







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to trial the HD650s everybody talks about. I have the HD700 and I really enjoy them. There are a few tones that I would like to bring down and probably a couple of others up. But the best cans I have ever had.
> 
> Maybe I will just watch out for the HD650 on sale. How low do they tend to go on sale?
> 
> I found an online retailer with the HD650 for $379 shipped. The site looked a little shady but I paid with paypal so if it doesn't go through I will just claim buyer protection.


Amazon likes to throw them on sale for $350 and then lump either a gift card or audio-related piece of equipment with it to essentially make it 'cheaper'. Something about them not being able to officially go below the $350 price point. The gift card one is especially popular because it's easy to offload an Amazon gift card in other places, and you usually come out only spending $270 on a pair.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> You get a smoother curve when you use a lower Quality setting.
> For the bass adjustment in your curve, it would be sufficent, to only have one peak at ~40hz, with a low "Q"-setting.
> But i use the standard GUI, which shows you the changes in the curve on the fly.
> Also you can switch to "bandwidth" instead of Q.
> 
> But you should be able to get all you want in sonarworks, when you just use "-2 Bass Boost" or something if sub bass was too strong before.
> Or you can tilt the "flat" curve to the higher frequencies alltogether.


Ill try, thanks for tips so far


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I wish there was a way for me to trial the HD650s everybody talks about.


If your profile is up to date and you still live in Albuquerque...

Get on the notification list for your local Head-fi meet. Often free or just a few bucks and you can try a wide variety of headphones. With as popular as the 650s are, there is almost always a pair in attendance.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/803491/albuquerque-new-mexico-meet-is-on-april-30-2016


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If your profile is up to date and you still live in Albuquerque...
> 
> Get on the notification list for your local Head-fi meet. Often free or just a few bucks and you can try a wide variety of headphones. With as popular as the 650s are, there is almost always a pair in attendance.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/803491/albuquerque-new-mexico-meet-is-on-april-30-2016


I will do that. I signed up on head-fi yesterday. This will be a cool thing to check out.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I downloaded EQAPO yesterday after reading your post. I tried downloading Peace and got an error about a virus. I know this is a common thing. I just didn't have time to do the work around to get it. I will try again later tonight when I have a few minutes.
> 
> It was easy to justify the HD650 purchase. I have two x99 builds so now I have a nice set of cans for each one. I have a small collection of DACs and Amps growing. Ordered an iBasso dx80 yesterday, this will add to my Cambridge dac magic DAC, Creek amp, xduoo xd-05/iPhone 6s+ combo. Still waiting on my Cambridge dac/amp combo.
> 
> I am not sure what sonar works reference is but I will be looking it up. Thank you.


Sorry, overlooked your post









Should be able to download Peace here:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/?source=directory

If it still wont work then just run EqualizerAPO, you can configure everything in there as well.


----------



## Wishmaker

I had to disable my AVs and add it to ignore because all the hosts were claiming this is a virus. In addition, the above does not work on FOOBAR+WASAPI. I could only make it work on DS.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I had to disable my AVs and add it to ignore because all the hosts were claiming this is a virus. In addition, the above does not work on FOOBAR+WASAPI. I could only make it work on DS.


Well, it will be everything but bit-perfect after EQ, so WASAPI is obsolete.
(This WASAPI / ASIO-output is as OCD as it gets TBH







)


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I had to disable my AVs and add it to ignore because all the hosts were claiming this is a virus. In addition, the above does not work on FOOBAR+WASAPI. I could only make it work on DS.


Yeah its a bit of a problem with Wasapi in Foobar.
I used Foobar with Wasapi before but also used the volume meter in Foobar so it wasnt bit perfect anymore anyway.


----------



## Farih

OMG..

Neil Young - Collector's Heartland CD1 Electric Horseman (FLAC) sounds AMAZING on the HD650.

Get this CD !!!


----------



## caenlen

@Farih
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hht92*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the answer.


681 EVO is tricky, I find them hard to get amped, the 32 ohm is misleading, I would recommend a Fiio K1 $39.99 with them. i used HD 681 EVO for two years, they require more power than most headphones I have tried.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I recently bought some ZMF Lambskin pads... trying them on my diff cans... mmm they are fun to fondle, also that bass increase = sex.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Farih
> 681 EVO is tricky, I find them hard to get amped, the 32 ohm is misleading, I would recommend a Fiio K1 $39.99 with them. i used HD 681 EVO for two years, they require more power than most headphones I have tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought some ZMF Lambskin pads... trying them on my diff cans... mmm they are fun to fondle, also that bass increase = sex.


Ok, i didnt know... just went with the impedance number.

He can try running of the MB first, dac/amp can always be bought later.


----------



## caenlen

i want my t90s back ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth crying::

fyi if i ever win lottery, im going to buy everyone here sennheiser 50 grand Orpheus setup


----------



## thuNDa

*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i want my t90s back ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth crying::
> 
> fyi if i ever win lottery, im going to buy everyone here sennheiser 50 grand Orpheus setup


Here's hoping







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i want my t90s back ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth crying::
> 
> fyi if i ever win lottery, im going to buy everyone here sennheiser 50 grand Orpheus setup


I'm holding you to this







.


----------



## xTesla1856

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Went out to a shop today to listen to a HD600 and HD650, they had HD700 and HD800 laying around to but they arent in my budget atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the shop i could allready hear that i dont like the HD600.
> Took the HD650 demo home with me.
> Doing a nice listening session now.
> 
> Do these headphones need burn in ?
> 
> Atm i feel that the HD650 seens more detailed but i am not getting the goosebumps and watery eyes yet that i do get from me DT990.
> (maybe its my ears that needs to get used after the 2500 hours of a DT990)
> OMG i am not alone, we share an opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not font of the Shiit Modi/Magni at all, probably because the price rakcs up like crazy here in EU.
> For less money i can get a V90-HPA wich is just better in every way, O2/ODAC you have to look good here to to find a "normal" priced one butt there are a few.
> 
> Modi/Magni is 250,- euro
> V90-HPA is 169,- euro and better.....
> Check your EU pricing Shiit !


I own a V90 HPA, it's an awesome little DAC/amp. It's not the most powerful thing out there, the Magni is more powerful, but I like the V90 better. The DAC is crystal clear and very neutral. A great match for my STAX. If you can, get the V90, the price is more than resonable for what it is. It's built like a tank out of thick aluminium, looks awesome on any desk and the packaging is Apple-level-nice.


----------



## caenlen

Really awesome deal here guys. Massdrop Sennheiser grab bag, you get some decent IEM's either way for $28 shipped, but it also includes a 30% chance for even better IEM's, and if enough sell before the drop ends, entered for a chance to win Fostex TH-X00, Senn HD800, etc. I bought it, heck for $28, if nothing else, will be a good gift someday for a future gf or something, some nice IEM's.

Cheers.







Also this is really fun of them, I would like to see this more often, haha

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-blue-box-sennheiser-exclusive-grab-bag


----------



## Shardnax

Here are the prize tiers:
Every 500 units purchased: CEntrance DACport Slim ($99 value) [LOCKED]
1,000 units purchased: AKG K7XX Black Headphones ($199 value) [LOCKED]
2,000 units purchased: Fostex X Massdrop TH-X00 Headphones ($399 value) [LOCKED]
3,000 units purchased: Grace Design X Massdrop M9XX DAC/Amp ($499 value) [LOCKED]
4,000 units purchased: Sennheiser HD 800 Headphones ($1,599 value) [LOCKED]


----------



## Dagamus NM

That is a pretty sweet drop. I am in, yes it will make a decent gift for somebody and I could get something better.

So I was pleasantly surprised this morning. I bought the HD650s from an etailer called e-finity. I had never heard of them but figured what the heck and got them for $379 shipped and paid through paypal figuring I can use them in the event the company is a bait and switch company or something worse. Then I start thinking about it and decided to google the company and find terrible reviews of people not getting their stuff or other issues. They are out of China so I worry about shipping times and possible counterfeits. I was actually going to cancel my order but got distracted.

So this was Monday that I ordered them. Yesterday I get an email from the company saying that they shipped. I figured well I will see something this month I hope. To my surprise I have my doorbell rang as I am almost out the door to work and here is a package from China. I open it and the box is what I expected as is the case inside. The headphones themselves look a bit cheap compared to my HD700s. I was worried they were counterfeit so I start googling how to tell if they are real or fake. Well Sennheiser has a site dedicated to this. I type in the number above the QR code from the back of the box and the page reports what numbers I should see on the hologram tag. Everything checked out so I am happy.

What surprised me on the differences between the HD650 and the HD700 are the cord and the pad inside the ear cup. The HD700 has a nice fabric covered cord with well supported ends whereas the HD650 has a rubberized cord with funky connections to the cup. I know that there are other cables for the HD650 but they are pricey for a cable, that said I wouldn't mind having a spare in the event one fails.

The HD700 has nice textured fabric to cover the driver inside the cup with the sennheiser logo pressed into it. The HD650 has a cheap looking oval of foam. No wonder people mod the HD650 so much. It is begging for it.

The fabric covered ear pads on the HD650 are quite a bit nicer than the weird pleather stuff on the HD700 but the pressure of the headphones and top pad are nicer on the HD700.

As far as the sound, well I don't understand all of the terms you guys use to describe headphones but I think that they are pretty equivalent. The HD650s will be played for the next 24 hours straight and then I will try and do some comparisons.

So far the 650s seem like I could wear them and listen to the sounds for a longer period of time than the 700s which make me feel tired after a couple of hours. This is very similar to the way my JL system in my car makes me feel compared to the Morel setup.

They are both quite nice however. Here's to hoping to win a set of HD800s as I will not be dropping the cash to get them.

My iBasso DX80 should be delivered today from Amazon.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTesla1856*
> 
> I own a V90 HPA, it's an awesome little DAC/amp. It's not the most powerful thing out there, the Magni is more powerful, but I like the V90 better. The DAC is crystal clear and very neutral. A great match for my STAX. If you can, get the V90, the price is more than resonable for what it is. It's built like a tank out of thick aluminium, looks awesome on any desk and the packaging is Apple-level-nice.


I know the V90-HPA, i recommend it to people as the go-to "My First Dac"
Its cheaper the a Modi/Magni and in my opinion better.

Hook up a better dac to it and witness how good the amp section actually is









We was just talking about dac/amps though and there prices, i am not really looking for a new dac.
Have a MF V-CAN II + V-PSU II now, would have to spend a pretty big amount to have a noticeable improvement on that i think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is a pretty sweet drop. I am in, yes it will make a decent gift for somebody and I could get something better.
> 
> So I was pleasantly surprised this morning. I bought the HD650s from an etailer called e-finity. I had never heard of them but figured what the heck and got them for $379 shipped and paid through paypal figuring I can use them in the event the company is a bait and switch company or something worse. Then I start thinking about it and decided to google the company and find terrible reviews of people not getting their stuff or other issues. They are out of China so I worry about shipping times and possible counterfeits. I was actually going to cancel my order but got distracted.
> 
> So this was Monday that I ordered them. Yesterday I get an email from the company saying that they shipped. I figured well I will see something this month I hope. To my surprise I have my doorbell rang as I am almost out the door to work and here is a package from China. I open it and the box is what I expected as is the case inside. The headphones themselves look a bit cheap compared to my HD700s. I was worried they were counterfeit so I start googling how to tell if they are real or fake. Well Sennheiser has a site dedicated to this. I type in the number above the QR code from the back of the box and the page reports what numbers I should see on the hologram tag. Everything checked out so I am happy.
> 
> What surprised me on the differences between the HD650 and the HD700 are the cord and the pad inside the ear cup. The HD700 has a nice fabric covered cord with well supported ends whereas the HD650 has a rubberized cord with funky connections to the cup. I know that there are other cables for the HD650 but they are pricey for a cable, that said I wouldn't mind having a spare in the event one fails.
> 
> The HD700 has nice textured fabric to cover the driver inside the cup with the sennheiser logo pressed into it. The HD650 has a cheap looking oval of foam. No wonder people mod the HD650 so much. It is begging for it.
> 
> The fabric covered ear pads on the HD650 are quite a bit nicer than the weird pleather stuff on the HD700 but the pressure of the headphones and top pad are nicer on the HD700.
> 
> As far as the sound, well I don't understand all of the terms you guys use to describe headphones but I think that they are pretty equivalent. The HD650s will be played for the next 24 hours straight and then I will try and do some comparisons.
> 
> So far the 650s seem like I could wear them and listen to the sounds for a longer period of time than the 700s which make me feel tired after a couple of hours. This is very similar to the way my JL system in my car makes me feel compared to the Morel setup.
> 
> They are both quite nice however. Here's to hoping to win a set of HD800s as I will not be dropping the cash to get them.
> 
> My iBasso DX80 should be delivered today from Amazon.


It took me 5 days to have the headphone sit comfortably, bended it over a shoebox for 3 nights and then bended the metal a bit that move's the earcup (not the headband !)

It also took me about 5 days to get used to the sound.
I would recommend to play tracks you normally dont play so much or just completely new stuff.
I noticed i got to stuck in my "old sound signature" Its very strange to hear a track differently you thought you knew really well.

Also noticed this headphone likes amplification.
I could drive it loud without any gain on my amp but i hear a noticeable differnce when adding +10db or more to my amp.

Btw, thought the cord on the HD650 was ok... simple but its flexible and cheap to replace.
The HD700 cord seems like a stiff nightmare.


----------



## caenlen

Hey guys, finally got my pictures uploaded of mods I did to my Pioneer SE-A1000 headphones, also HM5 pads on my SHP-9500. I removed spring from se-a1000 that was causing springy noise reverbs (lot of people have done this mod), i put my my shp-9500 earpads, and removed the side 8 screws on the headband in order to tighten up the headband so it wouldnt give as easily, fits on my head perfectly now.

I think I might remove some of the felt over the driver as well, lot of people on head fi did that and it opened up the vocals better, not sure if I will do that yet or not though. I used black electrical tape in order to put the shp-9500 pads on m se-a1000 (cause its permnantly sit in a plastic base, but they are very soft and airy, so worth the trouble imo)


----------



## Farih

Have you noticed anything different after doing this ?

I was thinking of doing this:





But seems hard to put the foam back if you dont like it









Will keep upgrading/modding my amp though.
Have made a nice new power cord for it and replaced the fuse box.
Next i am going to upgrade a little bit of the PSU wiring inside.
Why ? becuase: why not ?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Have you noticed anything different after doing this ?
> 
> I was thinking of doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seems hard to put the foam back if you dont like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will keep upgrading/modding my amp though.
> Have made a nice new power cord for it and replaced the fuse box.
> Next i am going to upgrade a little bit of the PSU wiring inside.
> Why ? becuase: why not ?


Not sure I'd have the heart to change my HD650s even though I have a PDF full of modification procedures already downloaded







.

The piano just sounds so nice on them when they are stock already







.


Spoiler: Video


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Not sure I'd have the heart to change my HD650s even though I have a PDF full of modification procedures already downloaded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The piano just sounds so nice on them when they are stock already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Video


Video not available it says









Try this, its one of my highest quality piece (with piano) i have:



Get the CD/FLAC, YouTube doesnt do this any justice.


----------



## caenlen

@farih... no idea about HD650, never even heard one before mate.


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, wow, that is some fast piano playing







!

Yep, FLAC/ALAC is my preferred file format.

The non-youtube link to the track I was listening to was here







(region blocking is always annoying!).

Other tracks that sound great on the HD650s are these ones (sorry if I've already posted them but I keep coming back to them... @caenlen has probably already heard them







) :


Spoiler: Music links





__
https://soundcloud.com/akise-5%2Ftokyo-ghoul-ost-schmetterling


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, wow, that is some fast piano playing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Yep, FLAC/ALAC is my preferred file format.
> 
> The non-youtube link to the track I was listening to was here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (region blocking is always annoying!).
> 
> Other tracks that sound great on the HD650s are these ones (sorry if I've already posted them but I keep coming back to them... @caenlen has probably already heard them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Music links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/akise-5%2Ftokyo-ghoul-ost-schmetterling


Indeed nice tracks, thanks









I liked this on the HD650 to:










And i can highly recommend Neil Young - Heartland (electric horseman cd) (actual cd or flac offcourse)
Its recorded so darn well.

Edit:
My EPIC and classical playlist:


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Indeed nice tracks, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked this on the HD650 to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i can highly recommend Neil Young - Heartland (electric horseman cd) (actual cd or flac offcourse)
> Its recorded so darn well.


Looking for a copy of Heartland to test now







.

If we're on the topic of great video game tracks I'll throw this one in










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Farih

@rathborne

I absolutely love game music.
So much i started this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1349726/post-your-epic-video-game-music

I keep coming back to that thread just to listen, its a pretty good list IMO.

Also edited my previous post with lots of epic music


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, awesome, I will definitely check that thread out in the morning







!


----------



## caenlen

Anyone know the best cans for blues jazz / jazz in general? Pricepoint of $100 or less, and $300 or less. So what is the best one under $100 range, and $300 range?

Not sure I want to buy one yet, but I started listening to blues jazz first time in my life about 3 weeks ago, and I just keep coming back to it, I want more and I want it best, makes my soul want to howl, especially after a cold beer.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, not sure about the price range in your area or the jazz genre personally, but I seem to recall the HD600 or 650s being mentioned for jazz.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, not sure about the price range in your area or the jazz genre personally, but I seem to recall the HD600 or 650s being mentioned for jazz.


thanks. sounds great on my se-a1000, i love it, just wasn't sure if there was some cans out there specifically known to be made for blues jazz


----------



## boredgunner

HD 600 and HD 650 are indeed great for jazz. If you can get the HD 600 for under $300 then I might consider it the best for it, although I have yet to hear the Philips Fidelio X2.

The AKG K7xx should be very good for it too. Jazz isn't my thing so I never really listened to any on my K7xx but based on its strengths, I see it being a good match.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is a pretty sweet drop. I am in, yes it will make a decent gift for somebody and I could get something better.
> 
> So I was pleasantly surprised this morning. I bought the HD650s from an etailer called e-finity. I had never heard of them but figured what the heck and got them for $379 shipped and paid through paypal figuring I can use them in the event the company is a bait and switch company or something worse. Then I start thinking about it and decided to google the company and find terrible reviews of people not getting their stuff or other issues. They are out of China so I worry about shipping times and possible counterfeits. I was actually going to cancel my order but got distracted.
> 
> So this was Monday that I ordered them. Yesterday I get an email from the company saying that they shipped. I figured well I will see something this month I hope. To my surprise I have my doorbell rang as I am almost out the door to work and here is a package from China. I open it and the box is what I expected as is the case inside. The headphones themselves look a bit cheap compared to my HD700s. I was worried they were counterfeit so I start googling how to tell if they are real or fake. Well Sennheiser has a site dedicated to this. I type in the number above the QR code from the back of the box and the page reports what numbers I should see on the hologram tag. Everything checked out so I am happy.
> 
> What surprised me on the differences between the HD650 and the HD700 are the cord and the pad inside the ear cup. The HD700 has a nice fabric covered cord with well supported ends whereas the HD650 has a rubberized cord with funky connections to the cup. I know that there are other cables for the HD650 but they are pricey for a cable, that said I wouldn't mind having a spare in the event one fails.
> 
> The HD700 has nice textured fabric to cover the driver inside the cup with the sennheiser logo pressed into it. The HD650 has a cheap looking oval of foam. No wonder people mod the HD650 so much. It is begging for it.
> 
> The fabric covered ear pads on the HD650 are quite a bit nicer than the weird pleather stuff on the HD700 but the pressure of the headphones and top pad are nicer on the HD700.
> 
> As far as the sound, well I don't understand all of the terms you guys use to describe headphones but I think that they are pretty equivalent. The HD650s will be played for the next 24 hours straight and then I will try and do some comparisons.
> 
> So far the 650s seem like I could wear them and listen to the sounds for a longer period of time than the 700s which make me feel tired after a couple of hours. This is very similar to the way my JL system in my car makes me feel compared to the Morel setup.
> 
> They are both quite nice however. Here's to hoping to win a set of HD800s as I will not be dropping the cash to get them.
> 
> My iBasso DX80 should be delivered today from Amazon.


That's great to hear! I look forward to more impressions from you







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Really awesome deal here guys. Massdrop Sennheiser grab bag, you get some decent IEM's either way for $28 shipped, but it also includes a 30% chance for even better IEM's, and if enough sell before the drop ends, entered for a chance to win Fostex TH-X00, Senn HD800, etc. I bought it, heck for $28, if nothing else, will be a good gift someday for a future gf or something, some nice IEM's.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is really fun of them, I would like to see this more often, haha
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-blue-box-sennheiser-exclusive-grab-bag


Joined the drop, got two sets, saw the listing for the K7XX headphones and couldn't pass them up.

I have such poor impulse control. Probably why I never have any money.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Joined the drop, got two sets, saw the listing for the K7XX headphones and couldn't pass them up.
> 
> I have such poor impulse control. Probably why I never have any money.


I'm thinking about joining the same drop, but I joined the previous blue box lol


----------



## Farih

Just for your guys information:

Rum + Weed + Neil Young - Collector's Heartland CD1 Electric Horseman [FLAC] + HD650 = *Heaven*


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just for your guys information:
> 
> Rum + Weed + Neil Young - Collector's Heartland CD1 Electric Horseman [FLAC] + HD650 = *Heaven*


Nah man. Maybe when I retire but for now it is just music, ladies, and beer. I need to maintain a level of mental sharpness for math and physics calculations.

Just listening to spotify with my iphone 6s+, Xduoo xd-05, and HD650s. A mix of snowgoons, motorhead, and die antwoord.

But while you are talking about FLAC files, what are you guys using to organize your content? Foobar seems like the choice. I set it up on my laptop with a bunch of settings specific to the xd-05. I will be playing the flac files through the ibasso DX80. I wish it had the larger headphone jack but at least the HD650 came with the adapter dongle so I don't have to put the pressures on the headphone jack that I would otherwise for portable listening.


----------



## rathborne

@Dagamus NM, my ALAC library is maintained on my Mac Mini via iTunes so that I can use the Apple Remote app to control what goes to the speakers. When I listen to the files back on the PC with headphones I just use VLC Player to play the files over the network. I was hoping Windows 10 or VLC Player would be able to access content from the Plex Media Server running on the same Mac Mini natively through uPnP or Explorer but last time I tried neither of these worked.


----------



## MrStrat007

Hey guys, just wondering what you guys thought of the drop for the K7XX's for $199? I need a new set of cans but I haven't really been following AKG recently.


----------



## pez

I haven't heard them, but u really like my Q701s. Supposedly the K7XX are a bit bassier, which I'd say is a good thing.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nah man. Maybe when I retire but for now it is just music, ladies, and beer. I need to maintain a level of mental sharpness for math and physics calculations.
> 
> Just listening to spotify with my iphone 6s+,
> , and HD650s. A mix of snowgoons, motorhead, and die antwoord.
> 
> But while you are talking about FLAC files, what are you guys using to organize your content? Foobar seems like the choice. I set it up on my laptop with a bunch of settings specific to the xd-05. I will be playing the flac files through the ibasso DX80. I wish it had the larger headphone jack but at least the HD650 came with the adapter dongle so I don't have to put the pressures on the headphone jack that I would otherwise for portable listening.


Try to use mostly Foobar.
Prefer Flac but got lots of MP3 to









Next to that i use Spotify Premium..

Also use Sonarworks plugin on Dt990's and EqualizerAPO on the HD650.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Hey guys, just wondering what you guys thought of the drop for the K7XX's for $199? I need a new set of cans but I haven't really been following AKG recently.


It's a phenomenal headphone for the price. I like it more overall than the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohm and the Audio Technica ATH-A900X, and it destroys both for gaming.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just for your guys information:
> 
> Rum + Weed + Neil Young - Collector's Heartland CD1 Electric Horseman [FLAC] + HD650 = *Heaven*















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nah man. Maybe when I retire but for now it is just music, ladies, and beer. I need to maintain a level of mental sharpness for math and physics calculations.
> 
> Just listening to spotify with my iphone 6s+, Xduoo xd-05, and HD650s. A mix of snowgoons, motorhead, and die antwoord.
> 
> But while you are talking about FLAC files, what are you guys using to organize your content? Foobar seems like the choice. I set it up on my laptop with a bunch of settings specific to the xd-05. I will be playing the flac files through the ibasso DX80. I wish it had the larger headphone jack but at least the HD650 came with the adapter dongle so I don't have to put the pressures on the headphone jack that I would otherwise for portable listening.


I use Foobar and I keep everything organized by band on the drive. Classical and soundtracks I dump into sub-folders.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's a phenomenal headphone for the price. I like it more overall than the Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro 250 Ohm and the Audio Technica ATH-A900X, *and it destroys both for gaming*.


Interesting you say this. I have the ATH-A900X and most people have said there isn't much difference / not worth upgrading.
How are the K7xx's better (for gaming). Positioning? Soundstage? I imagine booming explosions and stuff will be more enjoyable.
I've been looking to try a set on and off for a while now, and the current drop is for all black ones, which I like the look of...

However - I'd also like to try some planars. HF 400 or similar. How do these go for gaming?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Interesting you say this. I have the ATH-A900X and most people have said there isn't much difference / not worth upgrading.
> How are the K7xx's better (for gaming). Positioning? Soundstage? I imagine booming explosions and stuff will be more enjoyable.
> I've been looking to try a set on and off for a while now, and the current drop is for all black ones, which I like the look of...
> 
> However - I'd also like to try some planars. HF 400 or similar. How do these go for gaming?


K7xx sound stage is much bigger, although the A900X's is still good for a closed headphone. The A900X also sounds too bass shy in comparison. From what I understand the only headphones that can compete with the AKG K7xx/K701/K702/Q701 sound stage, for under $300, are the Beyerdynamic DT 990, Audio Technica ATH-AD700/AD700X/AD900/AD900X, and the Philips Fidelio X2, but that's just consensus. I haven't heard any of those open Audio Technicas or the Fidelio X2.

The HiFiMan HE-400 and HE-400S are not said to be on that level regarding sound stage. I've only listened to the HE-400i (out of all the HE-400 models) and the sound stage on that is smaller than most other open headphones. Supposedly it has a bigger sound stage now however, due to HiFiMan removing restrictive material around the magnets.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Wow... no one on head-fi wants to buy my Soloist amp. I'm honestly shocked...


----------



## Spork13

Oops. I misread your post boredgunner.
You wrote ATH-A900X. I somehow read ATH-*AD*900X.
(Which are my current gaming cans)
So I'm guessing soundstage and imaging are similar, but with better bass from the AKGs.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Oops. I misread your post boredgunner.
> You wrote ATH-A900X. I somehow read ATH-*AD*900X.
> (Which are my current gaming cans)
> So I'm guessing soundstage and imaging are similar, but with better bass from the AKGs.


Ah, with the AD900X I wouldn't upgrade to the K7xx. I'd either "sidegrade" and get a headphone for a totally different purpose (if you want a different kind of sound for a different kind of music), or upgrade to something universally superior like the HE-560.


----------



## Spork13

Cheers mate.
Just bought some STAX SR-507's at a great price.
Should be able to find an adapter for $150ish.
From all accounts these should be quite different to either of my dynamic headphones.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*


Thats pretty good.
Dont like his "glitter" image but damn he can play lol.
Will look for more of his stuff, thanks









Rock without glitter:


----------



## Sonikku13

Ok... Aune T1 doesn't work with Xbox One nor Xbox 360 through USB. So it's probably time for a sound system overhaul. Thinking of going with a Schiit Modi 2 Uber and a Schiit Vali 2... about as expensive as the O2+ODAC I had in the past, but allows me to use my Amperex 7308.

That, or just get a PS4...


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi lads,

I'm chasing some headphones to use with my HTC Vive virtual reality headset. Wireless would be nice for convenience but I really hate having to charge things. I can use usb headphones as well as 3.5mm. My current headphones are Ultrasone Signature DJ's but they are a little overkill for pulling on and off my head with the Vive headset. would love to hear your thoughts. Cheers


----------



## Farih

guys,

A little technical qeustion.
I have had a few amps (O2, Magni, Asgard, V90-HPA, Project Headbox) and seen a good amount of reviews.
In those reviews i see them mentioning the output power of amps alot.

Basicly all amps i see in reviews and ones i had myself seem to have an ALOT higher output then my current (more expensive) amp has.
Many go over 1W at 32ohm, mine doesnt even come close.

How come that my current amp is louder then any amp i had before even though specs say it only has little power ?
I dont even need to touch gain with 300ohm headphones but have gains available up to 20db.
With the amp on 18db i cant even get the HD650 over 10'o clock.

Magni does 320mW at 300ohm
Mine does 200mW at 300ohm
Magni does 1200mW at 32ohm
Mine does about 600mW at 32ohm

Still the Magni doesnt even come close in volume to my amp.

I dont get it









Is there something else besides power (mW) i am overlooking ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Hi lads,
> 
> I'm chasing some headphones to use with my HTC Vive virtual reality headset. Wireless would be nice for convenience but I really hate having to charge things. I can use usb headphones as well as 3.5mm. My current headphones are Ultrasone Signature DJ's but they are a little overkill for pulling on and off my head with the Vive headset. would love to hear your thoughts. Cheers


I sadly dont have a Vive, so cant really help you









Kingston Cloud II or Revolver ?


----------



## Spork13

Jeebus.
35 rep to use trading forums?
I should be good to go by about 2024 at this rate.


----------



## pez

That should be just to post; but you can always PM to buy a seller







.

It seems canalphones or IEMs are recommended for VR headsets as they tend to stay put a bit better if going about moving more with the Vive.


----------



## Spork13

There is that - I'd hoped to make a WTB thread. Oh well - I can wait.


----------



## pez

Reps not too hard to get, it's more just seeking out threads where you happen to know a lot about the subject/problem. I've actually gotten quite a bit lately helping out in the GPU forum as well as some here. Of course not everyone is so friendly with giving it out, but such is life







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> guys,
> 
> A little technical qeustion.
> I have had a few amps (O2, Magni, Asgard, V90-HPA, Project Headbox) and seen a good amount of reviews.
> In those reviews i see them mentioning the output power of amps alot.
> 
> Basicly all amps i see in reviews and ones i had myself seem to have an ALOT higher output then my current (more expensive) amp has.
> Many go over 1W at 32ohm, mine doesnt even come close.
> 
> How come that my current amp is louder then any amp i had before even though specs say it only has little power ?
> I dont even need to touch gain with 300ohm headphones but have gains available up to 20db.
> With the amp on 18db i cant even get the HD650 over 10'o clock.
> 
> Magni does 320mW at 300ohm
> Mine does 200mW at 300ohm
> Magni does 1200mW at 32ohm
> Mine does about 600mW at 32ohm
> 
> Still the Magni doesnt even come close in volume to my amp.
> 
> I dont get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there something else besides power (mW) i am overlooking ?
> I sadly dont have a Vive, so cant really help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingston Cloud II or Revolver ?


Many manufacturers (and marketers) quote peak power - others quote continuous. Big difference.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Many manufacturers (and marketers) quote peak power - others quote continuous. Big difference.


I want to believe ... but you don't have 35 rep







!


----------



## Sonikku13

Ok, I think it's my brain tricking me to what I want to hear, but the Q701 gives me a few little details that I didn't hear on the AD900X. I gotta try this in a FPS game, but my SP3 doesn't have enough space.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Ok, I think it's my brain tricking me to what I want to hear, but the Q701 gives me a few little details that I didn't hear on the AD900X. I gotta try this in a FPS game, but my SP3 doesn't have enough space.


I think it's probably true. The AKG K701/K702/K7xx/Q701 are all some of the most detailed headphones for under $300. The Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro I had was noticeably more detailed than the A900X, while the K7xx was more detailed than the DT 880 Pro.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Reps not too hard to get, it's more just seeking out threads where you happen to know a lot about the subject/problem. I've actually gotten quite a bit lately helping out in the GPU forum as well as some here. Of course not everyone is so friendly with giving it out, but such is life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


One frustrating thing is that I read a lot on mobile. Anytime I have a few idle minutes. Rep is mostly broken on mobile. I tried giving you rep for sharing the knowledge on rep and it didn't work.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> One frustrating thing is that I read a lot on mobile. Anytime I have a few idle minutes. Rep is mostly broken on mobile. I tried giving you rep for sharing the knowledge on rep and it didn't work.


Hmm I've given lots of rep via mobile...I wonder how much of it now has actually gone through







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm I've given lots of rep via mobile...I wonder how much of it now has actually gone through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


On my iPad or iPhone I hit the rep button and it just turns grey.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Thats pretty good.
> Dont like his "glitter" image but damn he can play lol.
> Will look for more of his stuff, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock without glitter:


I'm preferential to metal, I don't mind solid classic rock now and again though







. That Malmsteen song was from the tail end of the 80s, it's pretty 80s as a result







.


----------



## Spork13

Found the amp I wanted:
http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sporkitus/media/STAXAMP_zpshfp59w2t.jpg.html
It's an oldie but a goodie.
Will repaint the black cover when I get it.

Now I no longer need rep, as I don't need to make a WTB thread.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Found the amp I wanted:
> http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sporkitus/media/STAXAMP_zpshfp59w2t.jpg.html
> It's an oldie but a goodie.
> Will repaint the black cover when I get it.
> 
> Now I no longer need rep, as I don't need to make a WTB thread.


That was quick.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> On my iPad or iPhone I hit the rep button and it just turns grey.


Oh interesting. Mine allows me to put my comment in and such. I usually use 'mobile' mode on my iPhone though







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Found the amp I wanted:
> http://s808.photobucket.com/user/Sporkitus/media/STAXAMP_zpshfp59w2t.jpg.html
> It's an oldie but a goodie.
> Will repaint the black cover when I get it.
> 
> Now I no longer need rep, as I don't need to make a WTB thread.


The front doesn't look as bad as I'd expect, looking at the top. Is it brushed metal?


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The front doesn't look as bad as I'd expect, looking at the top. Is it brushed metal?


The metal seems brushed with a chainsaw







!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh interesting. Mine allows me to put my comment in and such. I usually use 'mobile' mode on my iPhone though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are correct. It seems to work fine in mobile mode. Thank you.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> The metal seems brushed with a chainsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I meant to ask if the front panel was brushed metal







. I do wonder what caused all the damage to the top







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I meant to ask if the front panel was brushed metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do wonder what caused all the damage to the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Beavers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You are correct. It seems to work fine in mobile mode. Thank you.


WOOT!

So, I got my Miami Keyset through MassDrop yesterday and it reminded me that I completely forgot that the HE-350 and the related earbuds will be coming early-to-mid next month. Got excited again for that







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Beavers.












The front is good enough.
As long as the workings work I'll be happy.
The case should be easy enough to paint - or give my mate who has a powdercoating business a few $ to make it look as good as / better than new.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, I got my Miami Keyset through MassDrop yesterday and it reminded me that I completely forgot that the HE-350 and the related earbuds will be coming early-to-mid next month. Got excited again for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lucky, my Overcast keyset doesn't ship until October...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Lucky, my Overcast keyset doesn't ship until October...


Well I've been waiting a bit now







. My TH-X00 were the longest wait ever, it seems







.


----------



## caenlen

K7xx arrived today.

X2's are being sold.

Only 15 minutes of testing needed.

Pioneer SE-A1000 retired, but hanging proudly on my wall until the day I die.

Z-Reviews, Unsubscribed.

End game until Beyerdynamic T1 3rd gen circa 2020, or Mr Speakers comes through with his electrostats at a reasonable price, or HD800S comes down in price, or I get rich and buy STAX 009.










Edit: I also plan to re-buy the T90 someday to add to my permanent collection, because they are just very very unique for certain things that nothing else can replicate.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> K7xx arrived today.
> 
> X2's are being sold.
> 
> *Only 15 minutes of testing needed.*


Might be a premature reac... oh wait, a bunch of other people have pointed this out already, lol.

Also you'd probably really like the SR-007.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> K7xx arrived today.
> 
> X2's are being sold.
> 
> Only 15 minutes of testing needed.
> 
> Pioneer SE-A1000 retired, but hanging proudly on my wall until the day I die.
> 
> Z-Reviews, Unsubscribed.
> 
> End game until Beyerdynamic T1 3rd gen circa 2020, or Mr Speakers comes through with his electrostats at a reasonable price, or HD800S comes down in price, or I get rich and buy STAX 009.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I also plan to re-buy the T90 someday to add to my permanent collection, because they are just very very unique for certain things that nothing else can replicate.


You try to quit the game but it keeps dragging you back in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Might be a premature reac... oh wait, a bunch of other people have pointed this out already, lol.
> 
> Also you'd probably really like the SR-007.


We tried







. It took me a while before I appreciated the finer differences on my new cans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

As someone who's owned a pair of K712's for over two years.... Raised eyebrow from me about how it's better than all the others he has after only fifteen minutes. They're a nice pair of headphones, but definitely a pair you want to listen to for several weeks as many state they benefit from burn in and they have a peculiar sound to them that not everyone agrees with.

I'll never part with mine, but still. I'm not used to seeing fan boy levels of zealotry after someone has listened for fifteen minutes to a pair of AKG's, especially one that swooned heavily over every new item to cross their desk (and sell a day later).

Give them at least through the weekend to see if that feeling is still there


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, whats the verdict with the HD650s? Keeping the demo units







? Sorry if you mentionwd it earlier but what DAC/amp are you using with them?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

OH.MY.GAWD... I think I just swooned. I *HAVE* to get these...


----------



## Shardnax

So many variants, so little cash.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I hate you money!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> OH.MY.GAWD... I think I just swooned. I *HAVE* to get these...


New Massdrop edition, or?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Yes


----------



## Shardnax

I'm glad to no longer be tempted by stuff like the TH-X00 variants now that I've jumped into the deep end. The ebony is definitely a sexy can though







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'm glad to no longer be tempted by stuff like the TH-X00 variants now that I've jumped into the deep end. The ebony is definitely a sexy can though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I am not tempted by the sound ironically, just the pure sexiness of the design with ebony cups.







I like the way the TH-X00 Mahogany cups sound so any improvements to bass extension and treble range would be icing. That ebony! I am in love!


----------



## boredgunner

Gorgeous but I think I'd rather go with ZMF, which has a plethora of wood options anyway. Both designed around bass, one is a planar while the other isn't, both well received.


----------



## caenlen

At the $500 pricepoint for Ebony, I'd rather spend a couple hundred more at that point to get the Planar gods of bass anyway. Planar bass just as a unique sound to it, my t20rp's bass just has this unique rumble even the JVC basscannon kings didn't have. Oh yes, it doesn't come close to amount of bass or insanity of a sub strapped to your head type of fun, but its just a very unique sound of bass on planar and I prefer it.

I think a lot of you don't understand what I have been searching for in headphones, and that is I want imaging and sound stage kings, but I also love my bass and want just quality sound to go with it. Pioneer SE-A1000 suited these needs for me but lacked bass, now the K7xx has answered everything for me, only other cans I can think to try are HD700 with mod to reduce the treble spike... but even then would those cans beat out the k7xx so handily to justify the $200 extra price point? My assumption, is no.

Also, @whitewulfe these cans are burned in already, they are a first edition I got used off head fi.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> At the $500 pricepoint for Ebony, I'd rather spend a couple hundred more at that point to get the Planar gods of bass anyway.
> 
> Also, @whitewulfe these cans are burned in already, they are a first edition I got used off head fi.


Hell you can get the ZMF Vibro MK II for less, and in any wood finish you want basically.

Also burn-in is one thing, but getting to really know a headphone is another and 15 minutes isn't enough for that.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Hell you can get the ZMF Vibro MK II for less, and in any wood finish you want basically.
> 
> Also burn-in is one thing, but getting to really know a headphone is another and 15 minutes isn't enough for that.


Perhaps. Is it possible I just know what I like better than the rest of you? I know exactly what I want, lol. I'm a bass fiend, a sound stage fiend, and an imaging fiend, I also love female vocals. T90s do female vocals better than anything else I have tried, but they just didn't suit my other needs. I just want ultimate gaming cans, I don't really do music much. K7xx are those cans. Just enough bass to make the fun fire much more fun than se-a1000, soundstage is about the same though actually. so respect to pioneer, too bad they left the audio game though, i don't see any of their stuff competing at top or mid levels or even bottom for that matter... se-a1000 honestly could have though, just a shame really.

I still can't wait for Philips to decide to make a high tier 1 grand can, haha the other companies jaws will drop, Philips is going to be king someday if they play their cards right. I still think SHP-9500 dominates a lot of things, it even dominates K7xx in clarity and imaging, and only $50 on sale most of the time, insane. again though, no bass.

If I could get t20rp mk3 modded bass, combined with t90 tesla style vocals and airiness, combined with k7xx soundstage and shp-9500 imaging, I'd be set for life.


----------



## Shardnax

Philips could always offer one for less if they wanted to shake things up







. Are you sure you'd want.... the HD700? They get panned worse than Hifiman's QC







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Philips could always offer one for less if they wanted to shake things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you sure you'd want.... the HD700? They get panned worse than Hifiman's QC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


T90s get panned worse than anything and I loved them. lol not for everything, but what I did love them for... I really really loved them for it.

also wearing my modded t20rp's tonight... its clear to me now I am a planar slave. I just can't get over that planar sound, not even the bass, just everytime I wear them its :3 I think K7xx will be gaming, and some music types, and t20rp for all bass music and sometimes netflix as I have the $40 Alcantara Shure pads on them and they are comfy as hell


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> T90s get panned worse than anything and I loved them. lol not for everything, but what I did love them for... I really really loved them for it.
> 
> also wearing my modded t20rp's tonight... its clear to me now I am a planar slave. I just can't get over that planar sound, not even the bass, just everytime I wear them its :3 I think K7xx will be gaming, and some music types, and t20rp for all bass music and sometimes netflix as I have the $40 Alcantara Shure pads on them and they are comfy as hell


Really? Is the bass on the T20RP that good? I have a modded T50RP, and while I do like the bass, it's not that abundant. Perhaps you're referring to the quality rather than quantity, in which case, yeah......it does have some nice bass extension (to my ears anyway).

I've tried the much hyped bass on Audeze, had a nF LCD2.2, and while its bass is thicker, I grew to dislike its rather dark sig sound. Next on my list was a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog which I still have due to it being closed back, one of the few closed back cans I have. I then tried HE400i which I'd liked, but it lost out to the HE500 when I'd gotten my Gustard stack to drive 'em. With the modded T50RP, Alpha Dog, HE-4, HEK and HE560, I think I'm done with any more planar purchases.....among them, the HEK is the most euphonic.

Edit - Meanwhile, I'm focusing on upping audio a little more by investing in a used pair of Jamo Classic 4 (to pair with my Virtue One amp) which I've already gotten, gonna go down to the local tech mall and get me some decent speaker cables. Perhaps even buy parts and made my own 'custom cables'.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Really? Is the bass on the T20RP that good? I have a modded T50RP, and while I do like the bass, it's not that abundant. Perhaps you're referring to the quality rather than quantity, in which case, yeah......it does have some nice bass extension (to my ears anyway).
> 
> I've tried the much hyped bass on Audeze, had a nF LCD2.2, and while its bass is thicker, I grew to dislike its rather dark sig sound. Next on my list was a MrSpeakers Alpha Dog which I still have due to it being closed back, one of the few closed back cans I have. I then tried HE400i which I'd liked, but it lost out to the HE500 when I'd gotten my Gustard stack to drive 'em. With the modded T50RP, Alpha Dog, HE-4, HEK and HE560, I think I'm done with any more planar purchases.....among them, the HEK is the most euphonic.
> 
> Edit - Meanwhile, I'm focusing on upping audio a little more by investing in a used pair of Jamo Classic 4 (to pair with my Virtue One amp) which I've already gotten, gonna go down to the local tech mall and get me some decent speaker cables. Perhaps even buy parts and made my own 'custom cables'.


I owned the Fostex t50rp mark 3 as well, the bass on them does not come close to t20rp when you use the same earpads on both, I use Shure Alcantara on both, and the bass low deep extended rumble on the t20rp is insane, t50rp just won't do it unless you mod them I guess. I don't feel comfortable doing actual hardware mods just yet though.

Can you tell me if you ever tried ZMF Cowhide/Protein pads? You said you have Alpha Dogs, I am wondering if those would improve my T20rp's even further... because if so... agh heaven cause I already am like really close to heaven with my t20rp's. lol, also can you link me to these HEK's? I have never heard of this before and everytime I google HEK headphones I get biology stuff for some reason, lol wth









edit: nm on the HEK question, just realized it is the HE-1000... haha... ah man well your talking about stuff fully out of my league... I am just saying for the price of about 100 bucks after rebate, I have never heard better bass than my t20rp and I love them quite a lot... if you can still answer the earpad question though, I would be quite thankful, I asked on head fi as well and no replies yet.


----------



## pez

I didn't see the price mentioned on the Ebonys....are they really $500? Bleh.

Also, the T50RP (MK3 at least) do leave a little to be desired in impact. Bass could use a tad more extension, but I'm a bit spoiled by the TH-X00







. One day Massdrop will bring back the O2/ODAC combo :/.


----------



## caenlen

The HE-1000 review I am reading on Head-FI states this "
With the HD800 I hear the music coming from a physical source outside the limits of the skull. With HE1000 I feel no source; the music is just out there, I cannot identify the origin, the music just comes." http://www.head-fi.org/products/hifiman-he-1000/reviews/14289

I think I actually would prefer the HD800 honestly, that is one thing I love about headphones, I love that holy crap moment, where did that sound come from, and I think HD800 is known for like biggest spacial soundstage of any can? Correct me if I am wrong... but it is between that and Beyer T1 that I am looking at for my end game... unless I decide to go nuts and just grab a SRS-3170 system for 700 bucks (assuming they ever drop back down in price, they should only cost about $500, but gg on not having mass production at full throttle)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have the HD800 (will do a SuperDupont Mod when I feel like it), an AKG K812 and the HEK, these are my top three cans. I love each for different reasons, the HD800 for its crystal clear detailed and transparent sound, and that awesome soundstage which is great for orchestral pieces. The K812 offers a smaller soundstage, but sounds just as detailed and transparent and more suited for Jazz/Chamber music. Both the HD800 and K812 can sound a little unexciting and dry....perhaps analytical would be a better term. The HEK, while sounding detailed, has a little softness to the sound, it doesn't quite have that razor sharp detailing of the HD800 (and perhaps the K812), but it's this softness that makes it so euphonic. When I put it on, I can find myself getting lost in music......I don't find myself losing myself in music when I have my HD800/K812 on.


----------



## wizardbro

Going to get rid of my titanium hd soon and get a modi 2 uber. The titanium is giving me issues. Any idea how I can use a mic in this config if I don't have any onboard audio? USB mics work I guess, but I want to continue using my regular 3.5mm mic.


----------



## pez

No onboard audio? What kinda motherboard? You could keep the Titaniuum hooked up for this purpose, but that seems a bit wasteful







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, whats the verdict with the HD650s? Keeping the demo units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Sorry if you mentionwd it earlier but what DAC/amp are you using with them?


The verdict is, ill keep them









The longer i listen to them the more i seem to like them.
I really like the details (can hear more stuff going on then with a 990, 558 or SR80E)
I love the vocals, upper mids and highs on the HD650 alot to.

I also really love "wind instruments" if that the right word (Dutch is blaasinstrument)
Trumpets, Saxofone, flute's etc all sound wonderfull on the HD650 IMO.

The bass is detailed and a bit punchy in the upper bass region.
The bass rolls of to fast in the lower regions though.
Can fix this a little with EQ but not completely because i think the drivers reacts very wierd to an EQ in the bass region.

What i really miss is the sound of a cello on a DT990 and the bass impact (not amount, just impact)
A cello on a DT990 seems magical.
But except for that the HD650 does all other stuff better.

Going to keep it and sell my others i think.
Keep the HD650 as reference and find something better when i saved up again.
Looking at HD800, T90 and T1.

Edit:
I use a Musical Fidelity V-DAC II + V-PSU II and a Lehman Audio Linear headphone amp.
Dac is getting old now but i tryed a few and none sounded better then what i have


----------



## pez

Yeah, the HD650 has a tendency of making you fall in love with it. It's a strange headphone and it was the weirdest thing listening to the HD650 again after using the TH-X00 so long.


----------



## rathborne

I think I'll be keeping my HD650s for a very long time







. If it was sampled from a real instrument and mastered well the HD650s will play it back nicely.

A friend spent hours demoing headphones starting with the HD650s (because he likes mine) and tried the HD630QB, HifiMan HE400i and 400s. He went in wanting the HD630s (but after a listen thought the price tag was just too high for not enough), was pretty sure he'd get the HE400s as he loved the bass on them and could run them off his phone (so could use it without a desktop amp) but in the end couldn't commit to a purchase... as soon as I saw him again he wanted to demo my HD650s despite their lack of bass.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The HD650 is just a smooth, laid back headphones. It is not intrusive and is soft on the ears. It also has a nice mid bass thump. The one legitimate complaint about HD650 IMO is that it lacks excitement, but when listening long hours, that may not be what you want anyways.


----------



## Aventadoor

My biggest complaint about HD650 is that the bass is so wooly and bad. Planar bass ftw.
I'm actually thinking about buying a pair of HE400S.

Atm I lend my uncles Grado GS1000's. They are interesting... But very bad treble


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The HD650 is just a smooth, laid back headphones. It is not intrusive and is soft on the ears. It also has a nice mid bass thump. The one legitimate complaint about HD650 IMO is that it lacks excitement, but when listening long hours, that may not be what you want anyways.


Agreed. I feel with a tad more bass, it might be the perfect all-rounder. Of course I always come to this conclusion when listening to the Fostex prior







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Tad more bass? You mad?
No... HD650 + tight clean & fast bass = ultimate allrounder








Or maybe Stax with bass?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Or maybe Stax with bass?


I forget, have you tried any SR-007 and also the SR-009, preferably on a top tier amp? Even on my crappy KGSS wannabe the SR-007A bass is very impressive. I also listened to the SR-007MK1 and SR-009 on a BHSE side by side with the Audeze LCD-X, LCD-3F, HiFiMan HE-560, and HE-6 all on the HeadAmp GS-X MK2. The Stax headphones more than held their own with the highest end planars, and had much better bass than the HE-560.


----------



## Aventadoor

But Stax is also crazy expensive


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> But Stax is also crazy expensive


Yeah i have been looking into Stax and I would really like to find a place to demo them. As it sits right now I have the Th X00s, DT 990 250ohms, and the M50xs. Its becoming difficult to validate having another set of cans given my other hobbies.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the HD800 (will do a SuperDupont Mod when I feel like it), an AKG K812 and the HEK, these are my top three cans. I love each for different reasons, the HD800 for its crystal clear detailed and transparent sound, and that awesome soundstage which is great for orchestral pieces. The K812 offers a smaller soundstage, but sounds just as detailed and transparent and more suited for Jazz/Chamber music. Both the HD800 and K812 can sound a little unexciting and dry....perhaps analytical would be a better term. The HEK, while sounding detailed, has a little softness to the sound, it doesn't quite have that razor sharp detailing of the HD800 (and perhaps the K812), but it's this softness that makes it so euphonic. When I put it on, I can find myself getting lost in music......I don't find myself losing myself in music when I have my HD800/K812 on.


HEK is about 3 grand right? Just curious, but what makes you want that over STAX 009 which is only what a few hundred more out of pocket? Just seems to be a general consensus, wall of fame inner fidelity top cans are 009's, and also seems to be agreed upon on head fi and even here on this board, STAX 009 are kings.

Not judging just curious what HIFIman did right to make a guy like you say yeah I will spend the same amount of money on this, instead of the king of kings?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I forget, have you tried any SR-007 and also the SR-009, preferably on a top tier amp? Even on my crappy KGSS wannabe the SR-007A bass is very impressive. I also listened to the SR-007MK1 and SR-009 on a BHSE side by side with the Audeze LCD-X, LCD-3F, HiFiMan HE-560, and HE-6 all on the HeadAmp GS-X MK2. The Stax headphones more than held their own with the highest end planars, and had much better bass than the HE-560.


I wanted to try them but, no stores carrying high end audio gear are close enough to me to justify a trip. I definitely want to give them a listen if I ever get the chance; even though I didn't have the patience to wait it out for a great deal on the SR-007/9







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HEK is about 3 grand right? Just curious, but what makes you want that over STAX 009 which is only what a few hundred more out of pocket? Just seems to be a general consensus, wall of fame inner fidelity top cans are 009's, and also seems to be agreed upon on head fi and even here on this board, STAX 009 are kings.
> 
> Not judging just curious what HIFIman did right to make a guy like you say yeah I will spend the same amount of money on this, instead of the king of kings?


They seem to be around $2,000 - $2,200 used if you're patient.


----------



## Aventadoor

HEK is overrated. Yes I said it.
Well... Overpriced is a little more fair.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> HEK is overrated. Yes I said it.
> Well... Overpriced is a little more fair.


Yeah I can never imagine buying a non-electrostat for more than the price of the SR-007. Although planars are actually the most expensive to produce, from what I'm told.


----------



## Aventadoor

I paid 250 bucks for a HE-6 driver. So 500 for a pair.
So it cant be that expensive to produce?









Look inside a HEK and you'll get a shock lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I paid 250 bucks for a HE-6 driver. So 500 for a pair.
> So it cant be that expensive to produce?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look inside a HEK and you'll get a shock lol


Hell of a price. Still, I've never heard of DIYers making their own planars, but a number do make their own electrostats for what it's worth. But all I know is the HE1000, in my mind, isn't worth $3000 so on that we agree.


----------



## Shardnax

Does the weird spikiness in the HE-1000 measurements present itself in listening?


----------



## Aventadoor

Cant say it does. Its a very relaxed headphone in my opinion. The sound is kinda distant. Its not as dynamic and powerful sounding as say the HE-6.
HEK wins in speed


----------



## pez

Erm...going to avoid responding to that I guess.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Cant say it does. Its a very relaxed headphone in my opinion. The sound is kinda distant. Its not as dynamic and powerful sounding as say the HE-6.
> HEK wins in speed


I agree and so does everyone else it seems. HE1000 has some weirdness visible in measurements, but not in listening.


----------



## boredgunner

MrSpeakers Ether and Ether-C are getting a revision.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/814156/mrspeakers-ether-flow-and-ether-c-flow-inspired-by-electrostatic-headphones


----------



## Aventadoor

Yep! I think that will be my next headphone


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well now.... That's indeed tempting to say the least. Can't wait to hear about the differences between the open and closed versions, although a part of me is tempted to try and aim for a pair of ether flow with a pair of zmf (something, possibly Omni's) for my end game set.

Electrostatic options are also tempting for some reason......


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Electrostatic options are also tempting for some reason......


Because they're the best! Unless you're a basshead.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ether flow's are getting hyped thru the roof atm?








Even Tyll is hyping them up:
Tyll Hertsens: "Had this for a few days...pretty damned good so far. Doesn't sound much like a planar...very smooth."


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Tad more bass? You mad?
> No... HD650 + tight clean & fast bass = ultimate allrounder


Is there an amp/DAC that can do this well, and if so which







?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Is there an amp/DAC that can do this well, and if so which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


There's no amp/dac that can change a headphone that drastically.
HD650 are seriously great, except for the bass, which is fine.
They are much better then the Grado GS1000 which I have at my disposal


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> There's no amp/dac that can change a headphone that drastically.
> HD650 are seriously great, except for the bass, which is fine.
> They are much better then the Grado GS1000 which I have at my disposal


Makes sense







. Only asking because the crack+speedball seems to add speed and attack to the stock crack's extra bit of bass (probably dependant kn the tubes used of course).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Because they're the best! Unless you're a basshead.


I'm.... I honestly have no idea what I am, but given that fairly bass heavy songs I can't listen to for too too long these days... Hard to say. There is some preference for bass though, given my love of the K712's over the HD 600's. Odds are I'd go with the closed back ones though because they're just soooo sexy.... Tough call though.

warrenpchi sure seems to be entranced with those new MRSpeakers Ether FLow's though!!! That first sentence in his spoiler... Hilarious.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm.... I honestly have no idea what I am, but given that fairly bass heavy songs I can't listen to for too too long these days... Hard to say. There is some preference for bass though, given my love of the K712's over the HD 600's.


By the way the SR-007 and SR-009 have more bass impact and of course much better bass than both the K7xx (which is pretty much identical to the K712) and HD 600.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> By the way the SR-007 and SR-009 have more bass impact and of course much better bass than both the K7xx (which is pretty much identical to the K712) and HD 600.


True, but for the cost of the SR-007's alone I could get an Asgard 2/Bifrost 2 Multibit PLUS Mr Speakers Ether Flows!







Stax is something I'll have to hear to decide my thoughts on.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> True, but for the cost of the SR-007's alone I could get an Asgard 2/Bifrost 2 Multibit PLUS Mr Speakers Ether Flows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stax is something I'll have to hear to decide my thoughts on.


Yeah anything in that price range demands a previous trial. Although importing an SR-007 from Japan costs under $2k, even with the increasing prices. Mine cost me less than the price of an Ether Flow.

The real cost issue comes with amplification. The cheapest amp you can get away with, brand new, is just over $600 (Stax SRM-323S).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah anything in that price range demands a previous trial. Although importing an SR-007 from Japan costs under $2k, even with the increasing prices. Mine cost me less than the price of an Ether Flow.
> 
> The real cost issue comes with amplification. The cheapest amp you can get away with, brand new, is just over $600 (Stax SRM-323S).


I think if I am going to spend $1799 on Ether Flow plus lets face it probably 300-500 on the amp dac combo at least... I'd rather just save a little more in favor of the 007 323s combo.

Ether flow sounds awesome, but I was hoping for around a 1 grand price point, I guess Beyer T1 or HD800 are still my endgame for now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I guess Beyer T1 or HD800 are still my endgame for now.


Either those or:


----------



## caenlen

@boredgunner yeah your probably right. ZMF Omni probably is my end game, I love my T20rp sooo much haha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah anything in that price range demands a previous trial. Although importing an SR-007 from Japan costs under $2k, even with the increasing prices. Mine cost me less than the price of an Ether Flow.
> 
> The real cost issue comes with amplification. The cheapest amp you can get away with, brand new, is just over $600 (Stax SRM-323S).


True enough. I think my biggest problem is that finding somewhere I can listen to them before hand is difficult, and it's even harder to get to listen to them in an environment where I'd actually be using them (read: gaming usage as well). I think the biggest problem for me with electrostats isn't necessarily getting to try them out, it's the you MUST put the dust cover over top when done with them bit... Probably why a part of me goes "hmmm, why not look into a pair of the Ether's AND a pair of ZMF Omni's then?" because then I'd have two really awesome headphones that can use the same amp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Either those or:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, those are rather sexy to say the least.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah anything in that price range demands a previous trial. Although importing an SR-007 from Japan costs under $2k, even with the increasing prices. Mine cost me less than the price of an Ether Flow.
> 
> The real cost issue comes with amplification. The cheapest amp you can get away with, brand new, is just over $600 (Stax SRM-323S).


Did you get charged import duties or was it marked low enough and they didn't care about inspecting it? The need for an amp is what drove me to the HD800S over the SR-007 in the end.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the biggest problem for me with electrostats isn't necessarily getting to try them out, it's the you MUST put the dust cover over top when done with them bit...


This is all that's needed:



The headphone + the stand + the dust cover all cost me less than the Ether Flow.









Gaming with the SR-007A is actually a pleasant experience. It's still noticeably, albeit slightly, better than the K7xx for gaming. Although unlike music, I could easily go back and game on the K7xx without missing too much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Did you get charged import duties or was it marked low enough and they didn't care about inspecting it? The need for an amp is what drove me to the HD800S over the SR-007 in the end.


I don't think I got charged import duties (don't remember 100% but I looked through the order), only a small fee for shipping insurance and a small fee for PriceJapan.


----------



## caenlen

Guys, I love all my headphones, but I am done with USB dac/amps with no power source. I am just going to make the plunge and say screw it.

I have $30 amazon credit and a $240 budget for a dac/amp combo unit.

I want something that plugs into the wall... am I stuck with Schiit Stack? I really don't want Schiit Stack. Please, is there anything else out there that will sound better than my Schiit Fulla/K1 (yes both of these are still within the refund zone), so I won't lose any money, but it is clear to me now USB only just isn't going to cut it for cans like the T20rp mk3's I got, or even my K7xx which yes they get drived fine, but not as well as they should.

edit:

how about this one? https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-EF2C-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0188XZ31Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1468548868&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+amp+dac


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is all that's needed:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The headphone + the stand + the dust cover all cost me less than the Ether Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming with the SR-007A is actually a pleasant experience. It's still noticeably, albeit slightly, better than the K7xx for gaming. Although unlike music, I could easily go back and game on the K7xx without missing too much.
> I don't think I got charged import duties (don't remember 100% but I looked through the order), only a small fee for shipping insurance and a small fee for PriceJapan.


True, it's an easy thing... But for me, removing dust covers is an annoying hinderance... Or something. Says the guy who keeps going "I really should buy decksavers for my Z2 + 2x STR8-150's + Maschine mk II + 2x Kontrol D2's (that I don't own yet but still) because I'm sick of dusting the blasted things"







(Actually, with decksavers, it's the fact it'll cost me like $200 CAD to pick up three pieces of formed plastic! Scratch that, all of that combined with shipping is .... ....wow. $592 CAD shipped, assuming direct purchase. That's painful).

Or, in short, I really like how with my current headphones it's just a simple case of take them off and set them down, since I don't have a stand for them at this time. Also, given that my current headphone storage solution is a modified EXPEDIT shelf that stand would be mighty close in it's fit.

For now though, I'm beyond happy with my K712's, so odds are if I do any upgrading it will be my amp and/or dac first, although I'll want to find somewhere else to put them as the Asgard 2/Lyr 2 are noticeably warmer than a JDS Labs O2 + ODAC Rev. B...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Guys, I love all my headphones, but I am done with USB dac/amps with no power source. I am just going to make the plunge and say screw it.
> 
> I have $30 amazon credit and a $240 budget for a dac/amp combo unit.
> 
> I want something that plugs into the wall... am I stuck with Schiit Stack? I really don't want Schiit Stack. Please, is there anything else out there that will sound better than my Schiit Fulla/K1 (yes both of these are still within the refund zone), so I won't lose any money, but it is clear to me now USB only just isn't going to cut it for cans like the T20rp mk3's I got, or even my K7xx which yes they get drived fine, but not as well as they should.
> 
> edit:
> 
> how about this one? https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-EF2C-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0188XZ31Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1468548868&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+amp+dac


JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B? It's just outside of that range at $279 USD https://www.jdslabs.com/products/48/o2-odac-combo/


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe that is the one I want, however it is not on Amazon, where my 30 gift card is >.> otherwise I would. gg jds labs.

edit: I have a question, can I buy a Magni 2 amp, but then use it with my Fiio K1 DAC? the K1 has a amp in it as well, but its super tiny... would that mess anything up?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe that is the one I want, however it is not on Amazon, where my 30 gift card is >.> otherwise I would. gg jds labs.


I suppose there's Amazon, where Mayflower has one... But it's even more









EDIT: Weird that JDS Labs has pretty much every other model listed on Amazon, but.... Not the Rev.B combo unit.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe that is the one I want, however it is not on Amazon, where my 30 gift card is >.> otherwise I would. gg jds labs.
> 
> edit: I have a question, can I buy a Magni 2 amp, but then use it with my Fiio K1 DAC? the K1 has a amp in it as well, but its super tiny... would that mess anything up?


Looks like the K1 only has a single output, which is for the headphone amp, so you'd be amping the Magni 2 amp. Not really recommended.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Looks like the K1 only has a single output, which is for the headphone amp, so you'd be amping the Magni 2 amp. Not really recommended.


Thanks for the info, dangit, I was so close to having my ultimate solution, cause I love the warm sound of the K1 and E10k dac chip (its same chip in both).


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Guys, I love all my headphones, but I am done with USB dac/amps with no power source. I am just going to make the plunge and say screw it.
> 
> I have $30 amazon credit and a $240 budget for a dac/amp combo unit.
> 
> I want something that plugs into the wall... am I stuck with Schiit Stack? I really don't want Schiit Stack. Please, is there anything else out there that will sound better than my Schiit Fulla/K1 (yes both of these are still within the refund zone), so I won't lose any money, but it is clear to me now USB only just isn't going to cut it for cans like the T20rp mk3's I got, or even my K7xx which yes they get drived fine, but not as well as they should.
> 
> edit:
> 
> how about this one? https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-EF2C-USB-DAC-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B0188XZ31Q/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1468548868&sr=8-6&keywords=headphone+amp+dac


I really like this, should be 169$ though.
https://www.amazon.com/Musical-Fidelity-V90-HPA-Headphone-Amp/dp/B00F4MX98Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468576100&sr=8-1&keywords=V90-HPA

or

https://www.amazon.com/Pro-Ject-Audio-converter-input-audio/dp/B0070W5C2C/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1468576313&sr=8-2&keywords=project+dac
+
https://www.amazon.com/Pro-Ject-Head-Box-S-Black/dp/B006NY1GAU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1468576663&sr=8-1&keywords=project+headbox

Or O2 like WhiteWulfie said.

I would look for a 169$ V90-HPA though.
The dac could be better but the headphone amp in it is really good.
You can even upgrade to another dac later on.
(Dac is on par with a Modi)

Only thing not good on the V90-HPA (and with most cheaper Musical Fidelity products) is the power supply.
You can get better ones for a few bucks and really help the device sound even better.

If you can find it for 169$ its a steal though, even at 199$ its not bad.


----------



## caenlen

@farih never even heard of that one, remember you mentioning it a couple times, but I just found one for $159 new from a smaller audio site. I grabbed it. sweet, I really didn't want Schiit Stack.

All I know is if I want to increase quality of sound I need to stop using this USB powered crap, so yeah, looking forward to getting this in the mail, thanks man.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih never even heard of that one, remember you mentioning it a couple times, but I just found one for $159 new from a smaller audio site. I grabbed it. sweet, I really didn't want Schiit Stack.
> 
> All I know is if I want to increase quality of sound I need to stop using this USB powered crap, so yeah, looking forward to getting this in the mail, thanks man.


Its a steal for 159$ i think.

I think the amp is similar to an O2 but the dac being slightly worse, just slightly. (but you can upgrade the dac in the future)
All that for 100$ cheaper.

It does come with a very crappy power suplly though.
If you upgrade the PSU you can actually notice the difference.
(a cheap 2A rated linear PSU is allready a good upgrade)

I sold about 6 of these units myself about 3 years ago i think and never had a complaint or defect yet.

Lets us know what you think of it....... and give it more then 15 minutes !









Edit:
Also nothing much wrong with a USB powered dac/amp with efficient headphones (up to around 150ohms) and running them on a powered usb hub.
For 250ohm and up headphones i would always look at wall powered amps.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm.... I honestly have no idea what I am, but given that fairly bass heavy songs I can't listen to for too too long these days... Hard to say. There is some preference for bass though, given my love of the K712's over the HD 600's. Odds are I'd go with the closed back ones though because they're just soooo sexy.... Tough call though.
> 
> warrenpchi sure seems to be entranced with those new MRSpeakers Ether FLow's though!!! That first sentence in his spoiler... Hilarious.


I've never been much of a basshead. I listen to a fair amount of older techno and I prefer bass be present but not overpowering. I always cringe when someone drives by with a terrible sounding sub that they've got dialed to insane volumes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> This is all that's needed:
> 
> The headphone + the stand + the dust cover all cost me less than the Ether Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming with the SR-007A is actually a pleasant experience. It's still noticeably, albeit slightly, better than the K7xx for gaming. Although unlike music, I could easily go back and game on the K7xx without missing too much.
> I don't think I got charged import duties (don't remember 100% but I looked through the order), only a small fee for shipping insurance and a small fee for PriceJapan.


Interesting. I was tempted by a listing on Audiogon, I believe I posted it, and I was afraid that I'd potentially get slammed with duties based on the full MSRP of the cans and amp.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> No onboard audio? What kinda motherboard? You could keep the Titaniuum hooked up for this purpose, but that seems a bit wasteful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's a gene matx board. Onboard is on a daughter board that I lost. Guess there aren't any options then?


----------



## pez

Indeed. USB mic from someone like Audio Technica or Blue might actuallyby be a relevant move for you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've never been much of a basshead. I listen to a fair amount of older techno and I prefer bass be present but not overpowering. I always cringe when someone drives by with a terrible sounding sub that they've got dialed to insane volumes.


I'd say that's a fair way of putting it.... That whole feeling of the bass being "there" just didn't quite seem to settle in with the HD 600's... Vocals, piano, and a lot of classical instruments had a lovely sound to them, but with a lot of the "main" stuff I listen to the Sennheiser's..... Well, the best analogy that comes to mind is what happens just before one turns pork into pulled pork - or in other words, for a lot of the electronic music I listen to (gabber, aggrotech, DnB, etc) the wide soundstage strengths play against the Sennheisers.

Much as I gawk, or even swoon over a lot of the newer stuff that comes out, or even gear that's higher end than what I have.... I know I'm beyond happy with what I have. Sure, I'd like to give tubes a shot, and have a larger volume knob, but those are just that... Nice things that could bring improvement. Or they could be worse, since I don't get much use out of the volume knob on my current setup already








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. USB mic from someone like Audio Technica or Blue might actuallyby be a relevant move for you.


Rode is also a candidate, but the NT USB is easily twice the cost of most of Blue's USB offerings. I sure love it though, I can ~almost~ tolerate the sound of my recorded voice with it!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Went cheap with my latest acquisition, saw a Beyerdynamic DT770 250 Ohms at ~75USD (converted from local currency), too good a deal for me to pass up, so I snagged it. Took out the stock silver (or gray) velour pads to wash in antiseptic solution. Meanwhile stuck on my spare Beyerdynamic black replacement pads for that all black look. Only thing I dislike about it is the coiled cable, will see if I can get used to it.


----------



## poinguan

Has anyone tried the latest HyperX CloudX Pro (the one made for XBox, also works with any 3.5mm gear) ?


----------



## rathborne

I finally got a Samson Meteor mic to replace the terrible 3.5mm mic that came with an ancient Creative voice chat headset. Yes, the Meteor is overkill







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I finally got a Samson Meteor mic to replace the terrible 3.5mm mic that came with an ancient Creative voice chat headset. Yes, the Meteor is overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Massive overkill lol.

I always just use 5$ clip-on mics, quality to my ears needs to be top notch but i dont care what sound quality i send to others








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> Has anyone tried the latest HyperX CloudX Pro (the one made for XBox, also works with any 3.5mm gear) ?


Isnt it just the same as the HyperX Cloud II but just with a 3,5mm instead of USB ?

I have a Cloud II here and for the price and target audience i think its one of the best "gaming" headphones around.
There build like Beyerdynamics even.

If you look past "gaming" for sure there might be better headphones but in the so called "gaming" world these are great.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> It's a gene matx board. Onboard is on a daughter board that I lost. Guess there aren't any options then?


There are some simple dac/amps with mic input around but not super high quality ones.
You also have a few dac/amp of high quality with a line in like this:
https://www.google.nl/search?q=adl+gt40&biw=1920&bih=985&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiy5Ir1__fNAhUFxxQKHYZFB1YQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=i1Apb8Kyw52iEM%3A
You can make it work with a mic pre-amp then....
Mic >>> Pre-amp >>> line in >>> through dac's usb to PC

Its much easier just using onboard mic in, wich you sadly dont have


----------



## rathborne

The main reason I went with the Meteor was the on-board mic input was too weak and no amount of boosting was working. Using the USB interface on the Meteor means it should sound good regardless of the PC/laptop/phone I connect it to. Based on my research its the best USB mic you can get for the money without going for the Blue Yeti and unlike the AT2020 or Blue Snowball the Meteor has a mute button on the front.


----------



## Sonikku13

Debating whether to try solid state amps and DACs again, since I can't shell out $100 a tube a year at the moment. Plus my roommate keeps tapping the tube, a big no-no...h

Anyway, my intentions are to sell my tube setup to buy two items, the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Magni 2 Uber. Eventually, I'm intending to get a Schiit Bifrost Multibit, but that'll need some saving.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm.... I honestly have no idea what I am, but given that fairly bass heavy songs I can't listen to for too too long these days... Hard to say.


You're an Electrohead







!

Not sure why I didn't think of that one earlier given the music genres







.


----------



## twerk

My biggest impulse buy yet... I've been wanting a pair since the original came out so this was too hard to ignore. I'll return with my impressions once they arrive!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Debating whether to try solid state amps and DACs again, since I can't shell out $100 a tube a year at the moment. Plus my roommate keeps tapping the tube, a big no-no...h
> 
> Anyway, my intentions are to sell my tube setup to buy two items, the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Magni 2 Uber. Eventually, I'm intending to get a Schiit Bifrost Multibit, but that'll need some saving.


If anyone taps on my tubes or monitor I would slap that hand first and if they don't learn, slap their face... Hard.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone taps on my tubes or monitor I would slap that hand first and if they don't learn, slap their face... Hard.


Why would someone even do something so blatantly stupid? The tapping tubes thing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My biggest impulse buy yet... I've been wanting a pair since the original came out so this was too hard to ignore. I'll return with my impressions once they arrive!


Nice! I look forward to your impressions







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd say that's a fair way of putting it.... That whole feeling of the bass being "there" just didn't quite seem to settle in with the HD 600's... Vocals, piano, and a lot of classical instruments had a lovely sound to them, but with a lot of the "main" stuff I listen to the Sennheiser's..... Well, the best analogy that comes to mind is what happens just before one turns pork into pulled pork - or in other words, for a lot of the electronic music I listen to (gabber, aggrotech, DnB, etc) the wide soundstage strengths play against the Sennheisers.
> 
> Much as I gawk, or even swoon over a lot of the newer stuff that comes out, or even gear that's higher end than what I have.... I know I'm beyond happy with what I have. Sure, I'd like to give tubes a shot, and have a larger volume knob, but those are just that... Nice things that could bring improvement. Or they could be worse, since I don't get much use out of the volume knob on my current setup already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rode is also a candidate, but the NT USB is easily twice the cost of most of Blue's USB offerings. I sure love it though, I can ~almost~ tolerate the sound of my recorded voice with it!


I don't mind it, though I don't listen to the more aggressive electronic genres like the ones you've mentioned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone taps on my tubes or monitor I would slap that hand first and if they don't learn, slap their face... Hard.


Agreed, though I'd tell them to keep their mitts off the tubes before slapping them







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

You guys are so kind, after first warning I'd go to punches followed by get out of my place. Then again, my friends know not to mess with my stuff, and hubby asks permission first (and even suggests gear to pick up - bonus points if it's shiny or has a touch interface)...


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Debating whether to try solid state amps and DACs again, since I can't shell out $100 a tube a year at the moment. Plus my roommate keeps tapping the tube, a big no-no...h
> 
> Anyway, my intentions are to sell my tube setup to buy two items, the Schiit Modi 2 Uber and the Schiit Magni 2 Uber. Eventually, I'm intending to get a Schiit Bifrost Multibit, but that'll need some saving.
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone taps on my tubes or monitor I would slap that hand first and if they don't learn, slap their face... Hard.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I've told him to stop, but he still does it... regardless, I get my own living space in September, so that'll be a non-issue. But for now, I still want a setup that doesn't wear out in 10,000 hours of playtime, or a little more than a year or so...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone taps on my tubes or monitor I would slap that hand first and if they don't learn, slap their face... Hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would someone even do something so blatantly stupid? The tapping tubes thing.
Click to expand...

I guess he's intrigued by the tube. Idk why.

Either way, at least with solid state, you can tap on it all you want. With tubes, you mess em up if you tap on em. Which is why I'm even considering the Schiit Modi 2 Uber, the Schiit Bifrost Multibit, and the Schiit Magni 2 Uber in the first place. But in order to get new sound gear, I need to sell my old sound gear. Might have to put my sound setup on eBay if it doesn't sell on another forum...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You guys are so kind, after first warning I'd go to punches followed by get out of my place. Then again, my friends know not to mess with my stuff, and hubby asks permission first (and even suggests gear to pick up - bonus points if it's shiny or has a touch interface)...


I don't care as long as hands are clean and my stuff is handled with care. I'd have a conniption if someone pulled my headphones off their head with one hand, got goop on my mouse, etc.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't care as long as hands are clean and my stuff is handled with care. I'd have a conniption if someone pulled my headphones off their head with one hand, got goop on my mouse, etc.


Wearing headphones with only one ear on sets me off especially when the cup is just batted back off the ear because the person is too lazy to gently take the heaphones off. I've lost count how many Turtlebeach X12s have snapped for that very reason.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You're an Electrohead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Not sure why I didn't think of that one earlier given the music genres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


@WhiteWulfe, did my Combichrist reference get missed there







? And I was so proud when I (belatedly) thought of it







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wearing headphones with only one ear on sets me off especially when the cup is just batted back off the ear because the person is too lazy to gently take the heaphones off. I've lost count how many Turtlebeach X12s have snapped for that very reason.


I do it on occasion myself, but usually there's other reasons for such, and those heaphones have swivels for very specific reasons. ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, did my Combichrist reference get missed there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? And I was so proud when I (belatedly) thought of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope, didn't miss it at all ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wearing headphones with only one ear on sets me off especially when the cup is just batted back off the ear because the person is too lazy to gently take the heaphones off. I've lost count how many Turtlebeach X12s have snapped for that very reason.


It's extra special when someone wears them like that and they don't notice you talking for a while because they're engrossed by mono







.


----------



## Sonikku13

I just went off into lalaland. I'm giving up pretty much my entire sound system, AKG Q701 headphones, Audio-Technica AD900X headphones, Audio-Technica AT2020USB mic, and Aune T1 Mk.2 with stock and Amperex 7308 tubes for sure, and possibly more, for one item, the Schiit Bifrost Multibit... if the guy accepts, ofc. And then I'd need a Magni 2 Uber for a new set of AKG Q701 headphones and a new mic...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't mind it, though I don't listen to the more aggressive electronic genres like the ones you've mentioned.
> Agreed, though I'd tell them to keep their mitts off the tubes before slapping them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would warm them after I slap their hands.







Tubes get hot and I don't want any reactionary flinching motions to mess with the painted labels on the tubes which would really tank resale value if I decided to sell them. As for monitors, they really should just know better. LOL


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I just went off into lalaland. I'm giving up pretty much my entire sound system, AKG Q701 headphones, Audio-Technica AD900X headphones, Audio-Technica AT2020USB mic, and Aune T1 Mk.2 with stock and Amperex 7308 tubes for sure, and possibly more, for one item, the Schiit Bifrost Multibit... if the guy accepts, ofc. And then I'd need a Magni 2 Uber for a new set of AKG Q701 headphones and a new mic...


You sound insane like me.

LOL

Poor lad.









fyi everyone, Fiio K1, at 100 volume in windows, powers the t20rp's mark 3's... like perfect listening level, you wish you could turn it up a nothc more but it would hurt your ears at that point anyway... honestly I love the K1 more than the fulla. fulla and schiit is too harsh on the highs... K1 warmer and better imaging imo with all my cans...

edit: obviously the k1 leaves one wanting on something hard to drive like the t20's. but still impressive for a little thing... E10k olympus 2 I think is my end game for now... warm dac like k1 and same ampage as fulla


----------



## SauronTheGreat

need a bit of an advice, i have a razer kraken chroma at the moment i am planning to get rid to it as it is uneasy to wear for a longer duration, can someone tell me what is the difference between the two sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one? as they are pretty much the same price in my country, and would they sound better then my razer kraken chroma and would they be comfortable ?

btw i have a Asus maximus VIII extreme motherboard below are the details of the motherboard with respect to its sound soundcard and is my sound card good enough for these sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one head phones



here is also a link of my boards manufacturers specs

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/specifications/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> need a bit of an advice, i have a razer kraken chroma at the moment i am planning to get rid to it as it is uneasy to wear for a longer duration, can someone tell me what is the difference between the two sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one? as they are pretty much the same price in my country, and would they sound better then my razer kraken chroma and would they be comfortable ?
> 
> btw i have a Asus maximus VIII extreme motherboard below are the details of the motherboard with respect to its sound soundcard and is my sound card good enough for these sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one head phones
> 
> 
> 
> here is also a link of my boards manufacturers specs
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/specifications/


Kingston Hyperx Cloud Revolver sounds better than both Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic headsets. Not the Cloud 1 or 2 mind you, the new Cloud Revolver, the Revolver is also super comfy. Check it out on Amazon or Ebay or Newegg.

If you don't need a headset, or can get buy with a cheap $10 desktop mic like I do, then you would be better off buying Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour earpads.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Kingston Hyperx Cloud Revolver sounds better than both Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic headsets. Not the Cloud 1 or 2 mind you, the new Cloud Revolver, the Revolver is also super comfy. Check it out on Amazon or Ebay or Newegg.
> 
> If you don't need a headset, or can get buy with a cheap $10 desktop mic like I do, then you would be better off buying Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour earpads.


i cant order on ebay or amazon or newegg, as the custom charges and shipping would double its original price ..... the only decent headphones for gaming and with a mic are game one and game zero ? so please tell me there difference if you know


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Wearing headphones with only one ear on sets me off especially when the cup is just batted back off the ear because the person is too lazy to gently take the heaphones off. I've lost count how many Turtlebeach X12s have snapped for that very reason.


Lol I do this a bunch with almost every headphone. The hardest one to do it with for me is my Fostex







. I only do it when someone comes up to speak to me, though







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Lol I do this a bunch with almost every headphone. The hardest one to do it with for me is my Fostex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I only do it when someone comes up to speak to me, though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol drives me mad... mainly because every set of X12s my friends owned ended up having duct-tape and metal splints trying to hold them together a little while longer and were broken for exactly the same reason. So the mental image of my HD650s being held together by duct tape because people wear them lopsided or bat them back off the ear makes me cringe







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Lol drives me mad... mainly because every set of X12s my friends owned ended up having duct-tape and metal splints trying to hold them together a little while longer


Mine had those, although in that case it was a result of me throwing them across the room in anger.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I would warm them after I slap their hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubes get hot and I don't want any reactionary flinching motions to mess with the painted labels on the tubes which would really tank resale value if I decided to sell them. As for monitors, they really should just know better. LOL


My local library has a bunch of computers for internet use and people sometimes mark on the monitors with pencils. There's no helping stopping some people without encouragement







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> need a bit of an advice, i have a razer kraken chroma at the moment i am planning to get rid to it as it is uneasy to wear for a longer duration, can someone tell me what is the difference between the two sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one? as they are pretty much the same price in my country, and would they sound better then my razer kraken chroma and would they be comfortable ?
> 
> btw i have a Asus maximus VIII extreme motherboard below are the details of the motherboard with respect to its sound soundcard and is my sound card good enough for these sennheiser game zero and sennheiser game one head phones
> 
> 
> 
> here is also a link of my boards manufacturers specs
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME/specifications/


Game Zero is closed back while Game One is open back. They both appear to be 50ohms so your onboard should be fine on driving them at sufficient volume with your MB. If you're interested in better sound you may want to consider the standalone headphones and mic route.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You sound insane like me.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor lad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi everyone, Fiio K1, at 100 volume in windows, powers the t20rp's mark 3's... like perfect listening level, you wish you could turn it up a nothc more but it would hurt your ears at that point anyway... honestly I love the K1 more than the fulla. fulla and schiit is too harsh on the highs... K1 warmer and better imaging imo with all my cans...
> 
> edit: obviously the k1 leaves one wanting on something hard to drive like the t20's. but still impressive for a little thing... E10k olympus 2 I think is my end game for now... warm dac like k1 and same ampage as fulla


That sounds rather loud :S.


----------



## Guthra

Beyerdynamics DT250 250 Ohm. Actually got it after reading a bunch of people's opinions of it on here ages ago.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax, Fiio K1 at 100 volume barely drive planar magnetic fostex t20rp or t50rp, so its honestly not loud at all lol.

I'm wearing some Beyer DT990 600 ohm as I type this... I like them more than my K7xx. Got these for $120 shipped from head fi, and I got new and sealed upgraded pads official from beyer for them as well... great deal...

listening to Farih's DT990 playlist now... I still think I like T90 slightly more... but for $120 shipped with new official earpads that were sealed, new mesh for inside as well... can't beat it...

I still like my modded Fostex T20rp mark 3 better than both though for 90% of the music I listen to...but for gaming prob will still just use the k7xx.

edit: to be clear, yes I am aware I am the only human on the planet that loves the Beyer T90s. sue me.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I just went off into lalaland. I'm giving up pretty much my entire sound system, AKG Q701 headphones, Audio-Technica AD900X headphones, Audio-Technica AT2020USB mic, and Aune T1 Mk.2 with stock and Amperex 7308 tubes for sure, and possibly more, for one item, the Schiit Bifrost Multibit... if the guy accepts, ofc. And then I'd need a Magni 2 Uber for a new set of AKG Q701 headphones and a new mic...
> 
> 
> 
> You sound insane like me.
> 
> LOL
> 
> Poor lad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi everyone, Fiio K1, at 100 volume in windows, powers the t20rp's mark 3's... like perfect listening level, you wish you could turn it up a nothc more but it would hurt your ears at that point anyway... honestly I love the K1 more than the fulla. fulla and schiit is too harsh on the highs... K1 warmer and better imaging imo with all my cans...
> 
> edit: obviously the k1 leaves one wanting on something hard to drive like the t20's. but still impressive for a little thing... E10k olympus 2 I think is my end game for now... warm dac like k1 and same ampage as fulla
Click to expand...

Well, I got declined, so I gotta eBay my stuff quick cause someone put a Bifrost Multibit on eBay, and I have every intention of buying it. Gonna talk to my other roommate to see if I can do it.


----------



## caenlen

I think you should back off mate, if your budget doesn't allow for high end yet, wait it out.

In other news, I got a Schiit Modi 2 and Magni 2 for $135 shipped off head fi, mint condtion and with all the cables I need. My T20rp and K7xx need some more oomph asap. Hell of a deal. Going to refund all the other crap. Oddly enough I am still finding myself liking the Pioneer SE-A1000 more for gaming... so I may end up selling the K7xx as well, heh. Oh, well. Soundstage is about even for both cans, but I find the vocals and smooth bass better on K7xx, but the se-a1000 just has this "live at a concert" signature sound that I just am fond of.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Agree with caenlen, if there's a budget constraint.....be patient and wait. Though admittedly, I should listen to my own advice, I'm always going off half-cocked with my audio purchases.


----------



## Sonikku13

Fine, only pouncing if it's well under Schiit B-Stock rate.

I dunno what it is, but I can't resist a good deal.

If I get everything sold off tomorrow, I'll be in business.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I won't lie, there are days I wish I had picked up the Asgard 2 and Bifrost, but then I wouldn't have been able to get hubby his shiny audio stuff and get him totally hooked on high end audio...

Oh well, always next time and I'm looking forward to that. Still debating between Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 though, but I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Lol drives me mad... mainly because every set of X12s my friends owned ended up having duct-tape and metal splints trying to hold them together a little while longer and were broken for exactly the same reason. So the mental image of my HD650s being held together by duct tape because people wear them lopsided or bat them back off the ear makes me cringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha, the HD650 are actually rigid enough for that. I've actually felt like I was going to break mine once as I bent it a little too far on accident, but it held up. I was fully expecting to see a hairline crack and hunted it down for hours, but alas no damage







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie, there are days I wish I had picked up the Asgard 2 and Bifrost, but then I wouldn't have been able to get hubby his shiny audio stuff and get him totally hooked on high end audio...
> 
> Oh well, always next time and I'm looking forward to that. Still debating between Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 though, but I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


It's a good combo, but nothing to lose sleep over







. I have to say if you're just going for enjoyment, something like an O2/ODAC will get you most of the way there depending on the headphone







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It's a good combo, but nothing to lose sleep over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have to say if you're just going for enjoyment, something like an O2/ODAC will get you most of the way there depending on the headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


True enough. I think the biggest reason why I'm contemplating the upgrade is for the simple reason of wondering if my o2+odac Rev.B would have enough power to drive planars well (specifically the ZMF Omni or Mr.Speakers Ether C headphones). On the flipside though, I'm more than happy with the setup I have - I just wouldn't mind a nicer pair of closed back headphones for when I want to tune out the world (especially my upstairs neighbour and his terrible electric guitar playing skills).


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie, there are days I wish I had picked up the Asgard 2 and Bifrost, but then I wouldn't have been able to get hubby his shiny audio stuff and get him totally hooked on high end audio...
> 
> Oh well, always next time and I'm looking forward to that. Still debating between Asgard 2 and Lyr 2 though, but I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually.


I'm debating between Magni 2, Magni 2 Uber, and Asgard 2 now... but this purchase won't happen unless I find a real steal of a deal. It's cause I gotta figure out how to sell my old audio gear, fast.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'm debating between Magni 2, Magni 2 Uber, and Asgard 2 now... but this purchase won't happen unless I find a real steal of a deal. It's cause I gotta figure out how to sell my old audio gear, fast.


I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp


Depends on the headphone in question. I'm guessing you might be right about the T20rp.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the headphone in question. I'm guessing you might be right about the T20rp.
Click to expand...

Would AKG Q701 headphones benefit from an Asgard 2, or should I just go with the Magni 2 Uber? If it comes down to it, I'd rather keep the flexibility of the Magni 2 Uber or Asgard 2 over the Magni 2, but I will consider the Magni 2 if I can't find anything else to sell.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Would AKG Q701 headphones benefit from an Asgard 2, or should I just go with the Magni 2 Uber? If it comes down to it, I'd rather keep the flexibility of the Magni 2 Uber or Asgard 2 over the Magni 2, but I will consider the Magni 2 if I can't find anything else to sell.


I think it would, the Q701s scale pretty well and are very power hungry (mine weren't happy until I built my high-power parafeed tube amp). Plus the point where you "have" to upgrade the Asgard 2 is waaaay higher than it is with the Magni 2 Uber, so you can focus on building that headphone collection.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp


Keep in mind that the sound produced at equal volume levels may not be the same. When I had the Lyr and a mojo in for review it was clear that the mojo could reach the same volume of the Lyr but the mojo was becoming harsh while the Lyr was still providing a nice full sound.

The Lyr can provide over 6x the power the Mojo can and this circumstance was only on songs with a lower recording level.

Long story short, in my opinion volume isn't the only thing to think about when evaluating if a amp properly powers a headphone.

The T20/50rp are a bit harder to drive, especially when modified. The level at which you listen also plays into the equation, powering a headphone into the mid 80s or a 95db level requires very different amount of power.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Keep in mind that the sound produced at equal volume levels may not be the same. When I had the Lyr and a mojo in for review it was clear that the mojo could reach the same volume of the Lyr but the mojo was becoming harsh while the Lyr was still providing a nice full sound.
> 
> The Lyr can provide over 6x the power the Mojo can and this circumstance was only on songs with a lower recording level.
> 
> Long story short, in my opinion volume isn't the only thing to think about when evaluating if a amp properly powers a headphone.
> 
> The T20/50rp are a bit harder to drive, especially when modified. The level at which you listen also plays into the equation, powering a headphone into the mid 80s or a 95db level requires very different amount of power.


you actually are right about this, I know exactly what you mean, I do notice that harshness on t20rp cause Fulla literally has to be cranked to max on it... my magni 2 and modi 2 combo get here... thursday I think, so hopefully i got it right this time, honestly for $135 shipped... cant beat it one bit... i need to buy UK wall wart though off schiits website, prob gotta pay 10 shipping just for that... sigh, lol.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i need to buy UK wall wart though off schiits website, prob gotta pay 10 shipping just for that... sigh, lol.


Just cut the plug end off and stick the wires into the slots, you'll be fine.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp


I thought like that at first to.

Had several "cheaper" amps (Project Headbox, Asgard II, V90-HPA and more)
The only difference's you really noticed was difference in volume.
Then i was borrowed a Lehmann Audio Linear and difference was easy to hear.
It really is just better then all those sub 250~300 amps (offcourse i havent heard them all)
It just comes with a hefty price.


----------



## caenlen

lol that is not nice bro, and I just ordered it btw, $17, worth it to not run into any issues

edit: referencing the UK plug wall wart for magni 2 since I am moving to Ireland soon.


----------



## Shardnax

Are there any decent cheapy amps for $100 or less? I'm thinking about getting one to tide me over until I get something considerably better because I don't care for the noise from the gain settings with the Ess. ST.

Edit: Nothing USB powered.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Are there any decent cheapy amps for $100 or less? I'm thinking about getting one to tide me over until I get something considerably better because I don't care for the noise from the gain settings with the Ess. ST.
> 
> Edit: Nothing USB powered.


I mean, I tried everything in the budget range, pretty much... Magni 2 is $99 and best bang for your buck... I gave up trying to find anything else.


----------



## Gilles3000

Just found these amazing looking IEM's on Massdrop, very affordable too. Not much in terms of reviews though, although the one I've read is rather positive.

Not sure if I want to get them or not, only a day left to decide.









https://www.massdrop.com/buy/simgot-en700-iem


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Depends on the headphone in question. I'm guessing you might be right about the T20rp.


I think that's why part of me sways more towards the Lyr 2 over the Asgard 2. There's a.....Headphone Bar doesn't carry the Asgard 2 anymore, well.... That complicates things. But by memory, it was something like a $320 CAD difference between the two, even with lisst "tubes" alongside the stock tubes. But then I go "oh, wonder how much the Mjolnir 2 is" ($500 CAD more)..... I do know though that I could get a few really awesome pairs of headphones for the cost difference between a Lyr 2/Bifrost Multibit and the Mjolnir 2/Gungnir Multibit combination, as that's a $1,350 CAD difference in price, which should theoretically be more than enough to acquire a pair of ZMF Omni's or such...

....Too many decisions to make with money I currently don't have, but oh my the thought of the larger, sexier setup is a rather tempting one.

Biggest question for me though is which of the two will have better support for a potential move up to planar magnetic headphones, specifically the ZMF Omni. No idea what would replace my K712's (someone could insert a playful remark about electrostats here







), but those ZMF headphones just sound like what I'm looking for in a pair.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just found these amazing looking IEM's on Massdrop, very affordable too. Not much in terms of reviews though, although the one I've read is rather positive.
> 
> Not sure if I want to get them or not, only a day left to decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/simgot-en700-iem


I'm considering that or the blue box that is up currently.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Biggest question for me though is which of the two will have better support for a potential move up to planar magnetic headphones, specifically the ZMF Omni.


Between the Lyr 2 and Asgard 2, Lyr 2 no question. Don't worry too much about the Mjolnir 2 though, I wouldn't feel bad or wish desperately for one if I bought a Lyr 2.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Between the Lyr 2 and Asgard 2, Lyr 2 no question. Don't worry too much about the Mjolnir 2 though, I wouldn't feel bad or wish desperately for one if I bought a Lyr 2.


Definitely good to hear. I honestly don't know if I'll want tubes or not, but the Lyr 2 at least has the option for such. I also like the fact that for the same amount of cash I could just go "oh, hey look, I ordered a pair of ZMF Omni's".....


----------



## caenlen

I already decided I am not doing ZMF Omni, would rather save up for MrSpeakers Ether Flow. I really like the idea of it, I plan to go to London CanJam 2016 so will get to hear them.

I don't like ZMF as a company, I'm sure Omni is awesome, I just don't like them, I only had one exchange of communication with them about 3 weeks ago, and they were just rude as could be so I will be taking my end game money elsewhere.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I already decided I am not doing ZMF Omni, would rather save up for MrSpeakers Ether Flow. I really like the idea of it, I plan to go to London CanJam 2016 so will get to hear them.
> 
> I don't like ZMF as a company, I'm sure Omni is awesome, I just don't like them, I only had one exchange of communication with them about 3 weeks ago, and they were just rude as could be so I will be taking my end game money elsewhere.


I'm surprised you had that response from Zach (only person at ZMF) I've met Zach at quite a few headfirst meets and he has always been very pleasant. The few online conversations I've had with him have been good to.


----------



## caenlen

@farih

your DT990 playlist is absolutely top notch at showing how beautiful the DT990 is... honestly... I am quite ok with having this can in my permanent collection. for 1/4 the price of the t90's I am very very happy... really surprised schiit fulla handles 600 ohm cans so well... looking forward to comparing it to schiit stack v2 and I know already said this before, just wow these songs really make the DT990 shine, you need to share this playlist on the DT990 and T90 forums on head fi... seriously

edit: @farih part 2: these sound close to t90 I admit, the T90 had this bad habit of the sound "self destruction collapse" when too many instruments played and it sounded awful except for the things it really shined in, the DT990 600 ohm is similar but it has less self destruction moments... and the extra bass... the imaging and soundstage... this is the best $120 i ever spent in my life... the new dt990 pads i put on them are sooo soft and comfy agh absolutely stunning, I'm not fondling them like I did the t90s late at night, but sometimes in the afternoon... made in germany indeed, hot dang boys! here is my headband mod on them, dont laugh, it makes them insanely comfy for some reason lol 

@silvrr

it is a good company and he is a nice guy I am sure, just some people don't get along I guess.

If I am going to drop 1 grand on cans, I'd just assume save 500 more for the Ether Flow, the idea of a planar/electrostat sound combo sounds really neat concept and from everything I read about it so far it may be my endgame someday. until then, I am quit happy with my 4 can permanent collection: see sig


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> True enough. I think the biggest reason why I'm contemplating the upgrade is for the simple reason of wondering if my o2+odac Rev.B would have enough power to drive planars well (specifically the ZMF Omni or Mr.Speakers Ether C headphones). On the flipside though, I'm more than happy with the setup I have - I just wouldn't mind a nicer pair of closed back headphones for when I want to tune out the world (especially my upstairs neighbour and his terrible electric guitar playing skills).


The T50RP run ok on my work setup, but I'm not sure I could call it nearly as competent as the O2/ODAC is. That being said, you can see below for some more thoughts on the matter







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm considering Asgard 2 as well actually... I still am skeptical a higher priced amp will sound better though when even my schiit fulla can produce earbleeding levels on hard to drive fostex t20rp


Someone said it already, but it really depends on the headphone. Most if not everything sounds about 90% as good on my work amp/DAC (GoVibe Magnum) as it does on my home setup. There is a difference, and I notice it with how much I listen to the same music. You notice little things being more prominent or textures in certain ranges that you didn't really notice before. However, that 10% is enough for me to be that much happier and that much more satisfied. The biggest difference I've actually noticed between my work setup and home setup is with the T50RP. These things can get volume from any amp (though not a portable device), but they start to lose their body a bit quicker on a lesser setup.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> edit: @farih part 2: these sound close to t90 I admit, the T90 had this bad habit of the sound "self destruction collapse" when too many instruments played and it sounded awful except for the things it really shined in, the DT990 600 ohm is similar but it has less self destruction moments...


This is probably the result of both headphones having recessed mids and a "specialized" sound signature. A headphone with a flatter response and good technical finesse, like the K7xx, won't really have this issue.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> your DT990 playlist is absolutely top notch at showing how beautiful the DT990 is... honestly... I am quite ok with having this can in my permanent collection. for 1/4 the price of the t90's I am very very happy... really surprised schiit fulla handles 600 ohm cans so well... looking forward to comparing it to schiit stack v2 and I know already said this before, just wow these songs really make the DT990 shine, you need to share this playlist on the DT990 and T90 forums on head fi... seriously
> 
> edit: @farih part 2: these sound close to t90 I admit, the T90 had this bad habit of the sound "self destruction collapse" when too many instruments played and it sounded awful except for the things it really shined in, the DT990 600 ohm is similar but it has less self destruction moments... and the extra bass... the imaging and soundstage... this is the best $120 i ever spent in my life... the new dt990 pads i put on them are sooo soft and comfy agh absolutely stunning, I'm not fondling them like I did the t90s late at night, but sometimes in the afternoon... made in germany indeed, hot dang boys! here is my headband mod on them, dont laugh, it makes them insanely comfy for some reason lol
> 
> @silvrr
> 
> it is a good company and he is a nice guy I am sure, just some people don't get along I guess.
> 
> If I am going to drop 1 grand on cans, I'd just assume save 500 more for the Ether Flow, the idea of a planar/electrostat sound combo sounds really neat concept and from everything I read about it so far it may be my endgame someday. until then, I am quit happy with my 4 can permanent collection: see sig


Ether Flow (and C) are $1,800, you're at 'whatever you want, sans SR-009' territory at that price. All the high end planars seem overpriced to me.

The headband mod might not look the best but I don't doubt that it's more comfortable







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Ether Flow (and C) are $1,800, you're at 'whatever you want, sans SR-009' territory at that price. All the high end planars seem overpriced to me.


Yup, I can only recommend one headphone in that price range: Stax SR-007A.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yup, I can only recommend one headphone in that price range: Stax SR-007A.


Have you listened to any power or speed metal with them? The guitar work tends to get very fast, as do cymbals and drumming, and the HD800S are the first pair of cans I've owned that keep up. I'd imagine Stax would do well in that regard.

I can't remember if I've asked this before or not, sorry if I have







. I've been thinking about maybe getting my brother some Stax down the line, with the ulterior motive of trying them out myself







, if I can be assured that he'll treat them right.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Have you listened to any power or speed metal with them? The guitar work tends to get very fast, as do cymbals and drumming, and the HD800S are the first pair of cans I've owned that keep up. I'd imagine Stax would do well in that regard.
> 
> I can't remember if I've asked this before or not, sorry if I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've been thinking about maybe getting my brother some Stax down the line, with the ulterior motive of trying them out myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if I can be assured that he'll treat them right.


Give me some test songs and I'll let you know what I think later. But electrostatic technology is unparalleled for "speed" and the SR-007A has more treble energy than the SR-007MK1, so I expect good things.


----------



## Shardnax

San Sebastian (Revisited) and Wolf and the Raven by Sonata Arctica are fairly good examples of faster songs. Mastering leaves something to be desired with pretty much all metal though.

Edit: Yngwie Malmsteen is a good example of excellent proficiency and has CDs with much better mastering.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> your DT990 playlist is absolutely top notch at showing how beautiful the DT990 is... honestly... I am quite ok with having this can in my permanent collection. for 1/4 the price of the t90's I am very very happy... really surprised schiit fulla handles 600 ohm cans so well... looking forward to comparing it to schiit stack v2 and I know already said this before, just wow these songs really make the DT990 shine, you need to share this playlist on the DT990 and T90 forums on head fi... seriously
> 
> edit: @farih part 2: these sound close to t90 I admit, the T90 had this bad habit of the sound "self destruction collapse" when too many instruments played and it sounded awful except for the things it really shined in, the DT990 600 ohm is similar but it has less self destruction moments... and the extra bass... the imaging and soundstage... this is the best $120 i ever spent in my life... the new dt990 pads i put on them are sooo soft and comfy agh absolutely stunning, I'm not fondling them like I did the t90s late at night, but sometimes in the afternoon... made in germany indeed, hot dang boys! here is my headband mod on them, dont laugh, it makes them insanely comfy for some reason lol


Nice you like that list








I have a list for the HD650, SR80E and HD558 to allthough the HD558 only has 1 track so far that sounds great on it








Still working on the lists though.

Now use these DT990 for hundreds and hundreds of hours and the highs will soften a bit to making them even better IMO.

That "self destruction" will go away a bit after more burn and a good amp helps to.
Its the highs that can become to much at times when songs get busy/faster.

I thought the sound of the DT990 was even better with the Sonarworks reference plugin.
You can try it for free for 30 days.

If you like these you would probably also like the HD650's ;-)
Less impactfull bass, almost same sounding mids but slightly more present with alot more detail. The highs are flat'ish with again more detail.
Take's abit getting used to bass difference though.

Have you allready got/tryed the V90-HPA ?


----------



## caenlen

@farih

I bought this amp https://www.amazon.com/Bravo-Audio-Ocean-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A2QKSVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1469037862&sr=8-2&keywords=bravo+amp with the golden lion tube to replace the stock one.

combined with modi 2

will test it out this weekend see how i like it compared to schiit stack ^^


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> I bought this amp https://www.amazon.com/Bravo-Audio-Ocean-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00A2QKSVI/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1469037862&sr=8-2&keywords=bravo+amp with the golden lion tube to replace the stock one.
> 
> combined with modi 2
> 
> will test it out this weekend see how i like it compared to schiit stack ^^


Never heard off it, hope you like it


----------



## caenlen

Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather angled pads... the bass is legit as hell.... damn this is a nice combo... increased soundstage as well... ::headbangs::

sure do miss those female vocals on the dt990s tho (also in picture)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



luckily i can fondle those silver pads when not in use


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather angled pads... the bass is legit as hell.... damn this is a nice combo... increased soundstage as well... ::headbangs::
> 
> sure do miss those female vocals on the dt990s tho (also in picture)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> luckily i can fondle those silver pads when not in use


If you got the Fidelio X2s, you wouldn't miss any of those female vocals while having a better bass and mids than the SHP-9500.


----------



## caenlen

I owned the Fidelio x2's for a long time, and I loved it, but it just isn't for me in the long term. The soundstage while insanely big and accurate, left this sense of claustrophobia vieled sound imo. I also have found my DT990 600 ohms have a better and more accurate soundstage than the x2's and K7xx. just my opinion though and my personal tastes.

the bass on the x2's do feel muddy sometimes, and I know am not the only one who things that, I used to love it... but I prefer the bass on my t20rp mark 3's when I want bassy stuff.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I owned the Fidelio x2's for a long time, and I loved it, but it just isn't for me in the long term. The soundstage while insanely big and accurate, left this sense of claustrophobia vieled sound imo. I also have found my DT990 600 ohms have a better and more accurate soundstage than the x2's and K7xx. just my opinion though and my personal tastes.
> 
> the bass on the x2's do feel muddy sometimes, and I know am not the only one who things that, I used to love it... but I prefer the bass on my t20rp mark 3's when I want bassy stuff.


I did say it was better than the SHP-9500 and not against any closed back cans (open will never have heavier bass against a closed can).









As for liking the DT990 that is definitely a personal taste as I'm the opposite, too much energy in the highs for me and the mids leave something to be desired. I like my X2s better because of the mids and the bass is enough for me (I'm not a bass head like you







). I do lower the bass by 1-2 db when listening to my X2s and it removes the muddiness for me.

Cool to hear differing opinions!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The T50RP run ok on my work setup, but I'm not sure I could call it nearly as competent as the O2/ODAC is. That being said, you can see below for some more thoughts on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Someone said it already, but it really depends on the headphone. Most if not everything sounds about 90% as good on my work amp/DAC (GoVibe Magnum) as it does on my home setup. There is a difference, and I notice it with how much I listen to the same music. You notice little things being more prominent or textures in certain ranges that you didn't really notice before. However, that 10% is enough for me to be that much happier and that much more satisfied. The biggest difference I've actually noticed between my work setup and home setup is with the T50RP. These things can get volume from any amp (though not a portable device), but they start to lose their body a bit quicker on a lesser setup.


Hmmmm.... I'm kind of liking where this is going, with the whole "just get the headphones and then decide whether you need to upgrade or not" kind of path







....Especially since Zach himself for a number of review samples uses the JDS Labs Element as the "reference" DAC/AMP setup. Doubly so because I can leave my O2+ODAC Rev.B on 24/7 without worry ^_^ Insert obligatory "play your cards right and you could get an SR-007A w/amp setup alongside those ZMF Omni's for the same price as some of the higher end headphones with dac and amp you were thinking about" statement


----------



## pez

Yeah...the only headphone that's actually made me want to buy a nicer amp is one of my cheapest ones (the T50RP). My friend at work has a TEAC 301 and he notices that there's something it seems to be missing between either not having a powerful enough amp, or something maybe a powerful tube amp can remedy. Who knows...my wallet is shaking thinking about an audio purchase.


----------



## Sonikku13

Well ****, I might end up buying a Schiit Bifrost Multibit on the cheap... will find out soon.

Anyway, I'm expecting not much, just a different sounding system. I will still need to get a headphone amp, which will be the Schiit Asgard 2, when my renter's rebate comes in.

Anyway, will a DAC work with a soundbar?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Well ****, I might end up buying a Schiit Bifrost Multibit on the cheap... will find out soon.
> 
> Anyway, I'm expecting not much, just a different sounding system. I will still need to get a headphone amp, which will be the Schiit Asgard 2, when my renter's rebate comes in.
> 
> Anyway, will a DAC work with a soundbar?


You'd most likely want to split the RCA output from the amp I would think....if I'm thinking of this correctly. Someone else can confirm or correct me







.

EDIT:

Actually since you've got volume control on the soundbar, it's most likely doable, but not sure if recommended.


----------



## Farih

I seen people advising or wanting an Asgard II.
Whats so special about it ?

I thought it was nothing special and severely overpriced IMO. (i go by EU prices offcourse)
Yes it has ok power (on paper) but other amps with less go louder so specs dont say much to me.
Was louder then a O2 amp though but didnt sound better, just the same... Same compared to a Project Headbox II.
All sounding so similar with the only difference you could really tell was the volume.

If it is just for volume i understand but wouldnt there be cheaper alternatives with just as much power ?

Not bashing, just wondering.


----------



## Dagamus NM

So I am learning about all of this fancy audio stuff. Wanting to be all cultured like y'all so mostly I read stuff on here.

The cambridge DAC/AMP the DacMagic Plus came yesterday and it has everything setup for me to use headphones and lines out to a stereo if I choose. Now I see that there are both unbalanced RCA and balanced outputs. Would I use the balanced with headphones like the HD650 or would these go to something different? I wonder as the unit is classified as a DAC and Headphone amp with the DAC providing preamp output for a stereo system (I assume).

The documentation with this unit is non-existent. So just wondering. I haven't even listened to it yet. I don't really expect much difference between the DacMagic Plus and the DacMagic 100 combo with the Creek OBH11 that I have been using other than just having a single unit together.

For the record, the DacMagic 100 sounds so good with Spotify premium.


----------



## caenlen

@mark thaddeus

I wouldn't consdier myself a bass head, with the DT990's and T90s they are only used for very specific kinds of music, and they shine 10/10 with those types of music, as I previously stated when I want bass I use my fostex t20rp's. Planar is sex bass.

In other news, my Schiit Stack v2 does sound better than my Schiit Fulla but only slightly, and the surprising thing is, even on max volume on the Magni 2 it doesn't reach earbleeding levels for the Fostex T20rp... same as Schiit Fulla, they both need max, it gets loud enough though on both... was surprised by that though, I assumed Magni 2 would destroy it and I would only need like half volume, lol.








magnets are hungry, nom nom

edit: just plugged in my Bravo tube amp... LOL can't even go half bolume without it dfestroying your ears... sounds better imo too... wow this amp is sooo freaking powerful rofl... I bet it could handle that HE-560 easily enough...

edit: K7xx now sound better than DT990's for some things, amazing how much a powerful amp can change things heh... I am a believer now... my t20rp's are hitting deep now... like before they sounded like awesome bass when it hit... but now its just like quicker/maybe even deeper? i dunno but 10/10 for Bravo Tube amp with golden lion tube


----------



## Sonikku13

The Schiit Bifrost Multibit will cost me $470. I know I'm not gonna get a 4x improvement from my old Aune T1, but I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @mark thaddeus
> 
> I wouldn't consdier myself a bass head, with the DT990's and T90s they are only used for very specific kinds of music, and they shine 10/10 with those types of music, as I previously stated when I want bass I use my fostex t20rp's. Planar is sex bass.
> 
> In other news, my Schiit Stack v2 does sound better than my Schiit Fulla but only slightly, and the surprising thing is, even on max volume on the Magni 2 it doesn't reach earbleeding levels for the Fostex T20rp... same as Schiit Fulla, they both need max, it gets loud enough though on both... was surprised by that though, I assumed Magni 2 would destroy it and I would only need like half volume, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magnets are hungry, nom nom
> 
> edit: just plugged in my Bravo tube amp... LOL can't even go half bolume without it dfestroying your ears... sounds better imo too... wow this amp is sooo freaking powerful rofl... I bet it could handle that HE-560 easily enough...
> 
> edit: K7xx now sound better than DT990's for some things, amazing how much a powerful amp can change things heh... I am a believer now... my t20rp's are hitting deep now... like before they sounded like awesome bass when it hit... but now its just like quicker/maybe even deeper? i dunno but 10/10 for Bravo Tube amp with golden lion tube


I think you're a bit of a bass maniac







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The Schiit Bifrost Multibit will cost me $470. I know I'm not gonna get a 4x improvement from my old Aune T1, but I hope it's worth it.


Not too bad, $80 off compared to b-stock







.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax

I might come off as a basshead at times, but a lot of my time is spent listening to Vivaldi, japanese female vocals, etc... and that is where my T90s / DT990 come in... also I prefer gaming with them as well, and watching anime with them... which means I use them more than any other can, because I don't listen to bassy music much, but when I do I like for it to be immersive, and my T20rp's kick butt at it


----------



## caenlen

An example of DT990 + T90 songs that sound better on these cans, then say on the Fidelio x2's, fostex t20rp, etc.
farih has a better list but he has not given me permission to share

spotify:user:spotifylaylist:6NCfeirBIrZfYcs9kwnS3x

Just copy that into your spotify search and press enter. Or when I am in the mood for dancing/EDM stuff, I pop on the T20rp, because these other cans fall apart trying to do it... I mean no can is 10/10, it is all about picking the right one for the right types of music imo... unless you can afford high end STAX of course


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> An example of DT990 + T90 songs that sound better on these cans, then say on the Fidelio x2's, fostex t20rp, etc.
> farih has a better list but he has not given me permission to share
> 
> spotify:user:spotifylaylist:6NCfeirBIrZfYcs9kwnS3x
> 
> Just copy that into your spotify search and press enter. Or when I am in the mood for dancing/EDM stuff, I pop on the T20rp, because these other cans fall apart trying to do it... I mean no can is 10/10, it is all about picking the right one for the right types of music imo... unless you can afford high end STAX of course


I actually like how the X2s sound on that play list, but I do also like how my HE-400i sound on them (I use the Fiio E17/E09K for both). You'll probably like the HE-400i/560 (The Fiio combo can drive them easy!) considering you like bright sounding headphones with bass for EDM/House.

It's great to hear that the bravo amp sounds good (would probably make my HE-400i sound better), I was always on the fence about that. I'm torn between either getting that or maybe save up for a crack with speedball upgrade!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> San Sebastian (Revisited) and Wolf and the Raven by Sonata Arctica are fairly good examples of faster songs. Mastering leaves something to be desired with pretty much all metal though.
> 
> Edit: Yngwie Malmsteen is a good example of excellent proficiency and has CDs with much better mastering.


Oops, just realized I forgot to listen to these. Probably won't get to it tonight but tomorrow I will.


----------



## Farih

OMG, i bought a new Audioqeust Nighthawk.
Dont shoot me yet, i got a GREAt deal on them.

Original price is 599,- euro (660$)
He took my HD558, SR80E and DT990 (except for SR80E pretty old headphones to) and only had to pay 150,- for the Nighthawks.

I was thinking of selling my headphones for a total of 180,-
180+150 = 330,-

I got Nighthawks for 330,- !

Havent listened to them yet but even if i dont like it i can sell them for 350~400 euro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So I am learning about all of this fancy audio stuff. Wanting to be all cultured like y'all so mostly I read stuff on here.
> 
> The cambridge DAC/AMP the DacMagic Plus came yesterday and it has everything setup for me to use headphones and lines out to a stereo if I choose. Now I see that there are both unbalanced RCA and balanced outputs. Would I use the balanced with headphones like the HD650 or would these go to something different? I wonder as the unit is classified as a DAC and Headphone amp with the DAC providing preamp output for a stereo system (I assume).
> 
> The documentation with this unit is non-existent. So just wondering. I haven't even listened to it yet. I don't really expect much difference between the DacMagic Plus and the DacMagic 100 combo with the Creek OBH11 that I have been using other than just having a single unit together.
> 
> For the record, the DacMagic 100 sounds so good with Spotify premium.


I noticed myself that line level being balanced doesnt make any difference in SQ
Only used it in PA for an extra ground.

Going out of a headphone amp balanced is different though (as so they say)
But on line level... dont worry about it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> OMG, i bought a new Audioqeust Nighthawk.
> Dont shoot me yet, i got a GREAt deal on them.
> 
> Original price is 599,- euro (660$)
> He took my HD558, SR80E and DT990 (except for SR80E pretty old headphones to) and only had to pay 150,- for the Nighthawks.
> 
> I was thinking of selling my headphones for a total of 180,-
> 180+150 = 330,-
> 
> I got Nighthawks for 330,- !
> 
> Havent listened to them yet but even if i dont like it i can sell them for 350~400 euro.
> I noticed myself that line level being balanced doesnt make any difference in SQ
> Only used it in PA for an extra ground.
> 
> Going out of a headphone amp balanced is different though (as so they say)
> But on line level... dont worry about it.


I've still never heard the Nighthawk, which makes me curious about it. Do post your impressions!

As for balanced vs line out, it also depends on the devices in question and whether or not the balanced outputs are truly balanced. And then it depends on the headphone in question, whether or not it benefits from being run in a balanced setup and if so, how much.


----------



## Farih

Getting ready to trry them... they been blasting some music under a pillow for a few hours now......

Ate dinner, got my coffee... rolling a slightly longer then normal sigarette..... Got a few beers for after the coffee, might turn to rum.

I am ready !


----------



## Farih

1st impressions:

1.Whats that smell ?
Smell like a sawmill... liquid wood ?

2. OMG these sound like there made for Canlean.......?

More to come


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 1st impressions:
> 
> 1.Whats that smell ?
> Smell like a sawmill... liquid wood ?
> 
> 2. OMG these sound like there made for Canlean.......?
> 
> More to come


lol. farih I am happy for you man, z-reviews says they have a very unqiue sound signature, and that when no sound is playing it sounds like when you take a shell from a peach and you hear the wind/ocean waves in the shell, the nighthak has that same sound is what he said... but who knows, maybe he was smokin somethin that day lol

the smell probably shouldn't be there... prob should clean them really well... either way for 150 euro... that is a great deal, i looked into some acctually a few weeks ago cheapest i could find was 450 used so i said nah if i could have made a trade like that I would have


----------



## Khaled G

I think I'm the only one here who owns an XB610 cauz I couldn't find anything better in the same price range. Still need to find a good sound card for it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 1st impressions:
> 
> 1.Whats that smell ?
> Smell like a sawmill... liquid wood ?


Ewww. Every headphone I remember trying has been... odorless thankfully.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Ewww. Every headphone I remember trying has been... odorless thankfully.


Likewise, except I have had 3 different Fidelio x2's in my lifetime, one was WOOX even, and all 3 had a chemical cancer smell coming from the earpads. That was really my main reason for not keeping them... even if the smell goes away... the idea of sweating and that crap soaking into my skin... no thanks jose.


----------



## Aventadoor

Huh, my headphones always smelled very nice! Kinda like a new car!
Especially Audeze


----------



## caenlen

Pioneer SE-A1000 is superior to K7xx imo. At least when it comes to old rock n roll, Jimi Hendrix, etc.

So I am selling the K7xx... this leaves 4 cans in my permanent collection, my favorite being Fosterx T20rp with ZMF Lambskin earpads and custom cable. For gaming I will switch between DT990 and SE-A1000, and for pure vocals DT990, but if its a song the DT990 falls apart in, the SHP-9500 has very top notch vocals as well.

Philips SHP-9500 = imaging king.
Fostex T20rp = Bass King, not muddy bass like x2's, deep, rumble, sex planar bass.
Pioneer SE-A1000 = Soundstage King, I like it better than K7xx soundstage, its more of a live at a concert feel than K7xx.
DT990 600ohm = Vocal/soundstage king BUT only for very specific things. The airiness of certain songs can not be matched by any other can I have ever tried... again, its very subject to the song, much like the T90s were.


----------



## Farih

Listened for 3 hours to the Nighthawks

*Stock settings:*

Way to much mid bass !
Highs seem more recessed then the mids but you cant really tell because there is to much mid bass !!!
Seriously you can tell everything is there but that mid bass mountain (not a little bump) kills it in many songs.

*Now with a -5DB (yes -5 !!) cruve between 180~220'ish and -6db on pre-amp.*

OM*G !!! best mids and highs i ever heard (on a headphone), no recessed mids or highs at all, exactly how i like it.
Sound is defenitly colored but its so nice and smooth.
Its so smooth and silky you just wanna keep upping the volume.
It really is amazing how less mid bass make this headphone alot better.
Bass isnt less with -5DB on 200hz either, you can actually here the bass and sub bass alot better now.
Electronic/digital bass sounds very good, deep, low and slamming.

Then come's the problem (attleast for me)
Acoustic bass, under 80hz seems to heavy, not to much but just really heavy... Like everything sounds 10~15hz lower then it should be.
Its not muddy either, its just not right.
Goes allright with some songs but with many it doesnt











This is really a shame though because OM*G those mids and highs !
This could be such a good headphone if they just didnt mess up the bass.

Imaging is great, superb even but it doesnt have as much detail as my HD650.
Details are there but you have to listen more carefully to spot them.
Soundstage is slightly smaller then the HD650, there is soundstage but it feels intimite.. very nice.
Comfort is good to, i reckon after a few weeks they might be more comfortable then my HD650 and probably on par with a DT990
If i compare then to the HD650 (both on EQ) then the Nighthawk is more fun to listen to, the HD650 is more acurate but i think most people would pick the Nighthawk for just listening.

For there asking price that bass shouldnt be like how it is stock.
For the price i got it for its sounds allright (because the mids and highs are so good !)
I hope i can tweak the sub bass a bit with EQ and maybe it gets better with burn in to...
If not then i really want a headphone with proper nice bass but with exactly these mids and highs of the Nighthawk and my god i would pay !

Strange i can moan just as much about the bass as i can praise the mids and highs









If you ever get a chance to listen to them then seriously turn down the bass, preferably around 200hz.


----------



## caenlen

@farih

happy you finally got some endgames


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax
> 
> I might come off as a basshead at times, but a lot of my time is spent listening to Vivaldi, *japanese female vocals*, etc... and that is where my T90s / DT990 come in... also I prefer gaming with them as well, and watching *anime* with them... which means I use them more than any other can, because I don't listen to bassy music much, but when I do I like for it to be immersive, and my T20rp's kick butt at it


The ear pain of that combination these days







. I need to get more Vivaldi at some point (I've only heard things other than Four Seasons in junk quality).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The ear pain of that combination these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need to get more Vivaldi at some point (I've only heard things other than Four Seasons in junk quality).


I have Vivaldi in FLAC, most of my classical music is FLAC. I only use Spotify Premium for all other genres, cause HDD space is an issue.

If any of you ever get the chance to listen to some Pioneer SE-A1000 someday don't pass it up. Honestly, they are a little fatiguing, but string instruments, the soundstage... its superior to K7xx, I'm not even joking, my first post a long time ago when I got these cans was that you could hear the dust being flicked off the guitar or violin strings, and I was not kidding... everytime I swap them on after listening to K7xx I just start bobbing my head and tapping my foot even though its the same songs... this can is just a fun can, 10/10 fun probably not neutral, but I could care less, fun is fun.









I'm about to do some EDM though... so time for then t20's bros DDDDD

also, I'm slightly peed off that Fiio K1 has a bigger soundstage than Modi 2... and it only costs $39 new...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> happy you finally got some endgames


End game doesnt exist








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The ear pain of that combination these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I need to get more Vivaldi at some point (I've only heard things other than Four Seasons in junk quality).


Max Richter - Vivaldi Four Seasons Recomposed.
Best rendition of the Four Seasons ever.





Ingulf Wunder - Chopin Piano Concerto No1 - Rondo





Stuff like this needs Flac though...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also, I'm slightly peed off that Fiio K1 has a bigger soundstage than Modi 2... and it only costs $39 new...


Said a few pages back i wasnt that font of a Modi 2... now yah know why.
I also find it a bit clinical/cold sounding.

V90-HPA and O2 is the to go to stuff on a budget IMO.


----------



## silvrr

Loving this setup. Desktop performance that I can quickly take anywhere in the house.


__
https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF


__
https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Loving this setup. Desktop performance that I can quickly take anywhere in the house.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


I really want that. I'd settle for a ZMF Vibro MK II or Blackwood even. A killer "portable" setup is on my wishlist, although it will have to wait.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Loving this setup. Desktop performance that I can quickly take anywhere in the house.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


I do believe the words "outright gorgeous" will replace what I said rl, at least somewhat sufficiently.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I really want that. I'd settle for a ZMF Vibro MK II or Blackwood even. A killer "portable" setup is on my wishlist, although it will have to wait.


What's wrong with walking around wearing a backpack holding a car battery jerryrigged to power a 5W desktop amp to power some LCD-2's?







Seriously though, beautiful setup you got there! The Mojo is an amazing amp!


----------



## caenlen

Dragonfly Black v1.5 surprisingly powers Fostex T20rp Mark 3's, bass is hitting harder than my Schiit Stack v2, and the vocals are more clear and silky... 90 volume works for most Spotify songs, but I am cranking it to 100 when I want to party to EDM, but yeah very impressed.

Schiit Stack is heavily overrated imo. I can't believe how much better my T20rp's sound with Dragonfly Black v1.5... I don't understand a little USB device can do this better than a big item like Schiit Stack v2, but eh.

Honestly would be surprised if Chord Mojo could make these T20rp's sound better than Dragonfly Black. Wonder if someone will have one at canjam London, I should take my t20rp's with me and ask to let people let me try their amp maybe, I don't know if that is allowed or not


----------



## silvrr

Which gain setting are you using on the schiit stack?

Also are you comparing at the same volume level? It is well know that people prefer the louder of two samples.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I seen people advising or wanting an Asgard II.
> Whats so special about it ?
> 
> I thought it was nothing special and severely overpriced IMO. (i go by EU prices offcourse)
> Yes it has ok power (on paper) but other amps with less go louder so specs dont say much to me.
> Was louder then a O2 amp though but didnt sound better, just the same... Same compared to a Project Headbox II.
> All sounding so similar with the only difference you could really tell was the volume.
> 
> If it is just for volume i understand but wouldnt there be cheaper alternatives with just as much power ?
> 
> Not bashing, just wondering.


I didn't really see anyone address your statement







. I actually don't recommend the Asgard 2 much unless something just *has* to upgrade. The biggest difference I've seen on them between all of my headphones was the Fostex T50RP. It seems to actually utilize the extra power that the Asgard 2 can give it over something like a Magni. That, and I despise the Magni lol. It's got a bit more power than most things below its' price range, it's largely neutral and unoffensive, and it's got a gain switch and a big volume pot. I'm sure better amps exist now, that's for sure.

I'm actually contemplating an amp upgrade soon-ish, but I'm not quite sure which direction I want to go. I'm actually really happy with my setup, and the Asgard 2 will go into my GFs setup.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Which gain setting are you using on the schiit stack?
> 
> Also are you comparing at the same volume level? It is well know that people prefer the louder of two samples.


hi-gain on both tube amp, and schiit stack... the usb dragonfly at max volume sounds just as good though imo, better really, the vocals are smoother and silkier I can tell that when i hot swap them. I am just schoked a USB device can power the mark 3 lineup, and even ony my akg k7xx I have to lower the volume to about 30 when dragonfly black is plugged in... thats kind of impressive lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hi-gain on both tube amp, and schiit stack... the usb dragonfly at max volume sounds just as good though imo, better really, the vocals are smoother and silkier I can tell that when i hot swap them. I am just schoked a USB device can power the mark 3 lineup, and even ony my akg k7xx I have to lower the volume to about 30 when dragonfly black is plugged in... thats kind of impressive lol


I almost never pass 10 on Windows' volume control. I imagine the knob on whatever amp I end up with is unlikely to pass 9-10pm







(presuming it starts at 6 or 7pm).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I almost never pass 10 on Windows' volume control. I imagine the knob on whatever amp I end up with is unlikely to pass 9-10pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (presuming it starts at 6 or 7pm).


I think in order to get the most use from your DAC, windows volume needs to be rather high actually so you may be missing out on some quality by having too powerful an amp. It also might be the vocals and clarity of the dragonfly black sound absolutely stunning to me on the t20rp's because windows volume needs to be at 90-100

I'm not an expert on this, I just remember reading that somewhere, something about windows volume higher it is the more your DAC works.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think in order to get the most use from your DAC, windows volume needs to be rather high actually so you may be missing out on some quality by having too powerful an amp. It also might be the vocals and clarity of the dragonfly black sound absolutely stunning to me on the t20rp's because windows volume needs to be at 90-100
> 
> I'm not an expert on this, I just remember reading that somewhere, something about windows volume higher it is the more your DAC works.


Until I get off the soundcard I'm stuck with Windows as the master control and in some cases it's the only fine control. I'll have Windows set to whatever is best when I get an external DAC and amp








.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I seen people advising or wanting an Asgard II.
> Whats so special about it ?
> 
> I thought it was nothing special and severely overpriced IMO. (i go by EU prices offcourse)
> Yes it has ok power (on paper) but other amps with less go louder so specs dont say much to me.
> Was louder then a O2 amp though but didnt sound better, just the same... Same compared to a Project Headbox II.
> All sounding so similar with the only difference you could really tell was the volume.
> 
> If it is just for volume i understand but wouldnt there be cheaper alternatives with just as much power ?
> 
> Not bashing, just wondering.


The Asgard II is a Class A amplifier, and it's made in the USA, not China or Taiwan. These 2 things add to the cost.
Can't find details on the other 2 you mention, so guessing they are class A/B, class D or class T, as they would probably advertise it if they were Class A.
Some ppl. believe class A has a better sound, with a bit more punch. Some don't. Believe your own ears.

As for software volume control - (I'm just regurgitating stuff I've read - no clain to be an expert and happy to be corrected) the common thinking is that you are better off leaving windows volume at 100 and using the amp's volume control. This won't matter at all with high bitrate data (ie: 32bit) and probably won't make a difference @ 24bit, but if your files are only 16bit to begin with it's likely to degrade quality further.
This is because you "loose bits" when windows volume is reduced.
Some software (ie: Foobar) is better than windows for volume, because it will upsample when you reduce the volume.
Whether the rest of your gear (including your ears!) can notice any negative changes is once again up to you to determine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Class A amps do have one epic thing going for them though - if you suffer from cold hands, a reliable heat source is right within reach!









...I honestly have no idea if they're any better, but I do believe in linear power supplies being better than switching ones, but that's because of things like modular synths where you either really need a completely and totally overbuilt switching power supply or a decent linear power supply to ensure there's no stray hums in things, and even then for modulars linears are king because they don't run into as many issues with low (10% of rated) or high (80ish% if rated) power draws as switching power supplies can.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Class A amps do have one epic thing going for them though - if you suffer from cold hands, a reliable heat source is right within reach!


That is certainly the case with my older STAX amp. Toasty and warm.
My more modern Grace Design is barely warmer than ambient.
I wonder if it's the age of the designs, or the power they put out - the STAX take a fair bit of current to drive, whereas the little Grace will work perfectly well up to much higher volumes than I want or need just on USB power alone.

Regardless, I plan on upgrading my Xfire R9 280X's to a single GTX1070 this year, which should reduce the total thermal output of my system considerably.


----------



## Farih

I wasnt bashing the Asgard II, just wondering why its so popular.
Here in EU you have to pay 259,- euro.. thats 285$ (excluding delivery costs)
With delivery cost included i can almost buy a Lehmann Rhinelander (here in EU there more then 200$ cheaper)

I think thats alot of money for an amp to that to me sounds just as good as most other that are cheaper and/or come with an added dac.

Just being a class A amp doesnt say a thing, specs dont either.
My own amp is class A to, has only halve the power of an Asgard II (on paper) but they are worlds apart. (in volume and SQ)

Specs dont seem to tell the reall story with most amps i think, we only got our ears to Judge.

Also think my perception is different then from most people out of US simply because of price differences.
I love my amp and bought it for 660$
My amp in the US cost 1149$, dont think i would have loved it for that price.

I think the Asgard II should have been priced about 189,- (209$) in order for it to compete with other stuff here.
Its not a bad amp at all, just priced very wrong IMO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Class A amps do have one epic thing going for them though - if you suffer from cold hands, a reliable heat source is right within reach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I honestly have no idea if they're any better, but I do believe in linear power supplies being better than switching ones, but that's because of things like modular synths where you either really need a completely and totally overbuilt switching power supply or a decent linear power supply to ensure there's no stray hums in things, and even then for modulars linears are king because they don't run into as many issues with low (10% of rated) or high (80ish% if rated) power draws as switching power supplies can.


I believe linear PSU are better to, infact i know they are.
Thats why you probably see big and/or expensive amps with there own hefty quality linear PSU inside.

I my amp there is a hefty 60VA PSU inside, probably the reason why it actually sounds better then cheaper models.


----------



## Aventadoor

Class A = Bestest! My dream is that Nelson Pass, who obviously make Pass Labs and FirstWatt, would make a FirstWatt headphone amplifier.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Class A amps do have one epic thing going for them though - if you suffer from cold hands, a reliable heat source is right within reach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I honestly have no idea if they're any better, but I do believe in linear power supplies being better than switching ones, but that's because of things like modular synths where you either really need a completely and totally overbuilt switching power supply or a decent linear power supply to ensure there's no stray hums in things, and even then for modulars linears are king because they don't run into as many issues with low (10% of rated) or high (80ish% if rated) power draws as switching power supplies can.


True story. My Asgard 2 is my source for heat when I get cold hands in CS:GO. That and my exhaust fan sometimes







.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Pioneer SE-A1000 is superior to K7xx imo. At least when it comes to old rock n roll, *Jimi Hendrix*, etc.


Assuming that the K7xx are about the same as the K712, try my EQ-settings.








I sent you a PM with a converted song with this EQ.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Assuming that the K7xx are about the same as the K712, try my EQ-settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a PM with a converted song with this EQ.


ty will try ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I wasnt bashing the Asgard II, just wondering why its so popular.
> Here in EU you have to pay 259,- euro.. thats 285$ (excluding delivery costs)
> With delivery cost included i can almost buy a Lehmann Rhinelander (here in EU there more then 200$ cheaper)
> 
> I think thats alot of money for an amp to that to me sounds just as good as most other that are cheaper and/or come with an added dac.
> 
> Just being a class A amp doesnt say a thing, specs dont either.
> My own amp is class A to, has only halve the power of an Asgard II (on paper) but they are worlds apart. (in volume and SQ)
> 
> Specs dont seem to tell the reall story with most amps i think, we only got our ears to Judge.
> 
> Also think my perception is different then from most people out of US simply because of price differences.
> I love my amp and bought it for 660$
> My amp in the US cost 1149$, dont think i would have loved it for that price.
> 
> I think the Asgard II should have been priced about 189,- (209$) in order for it to compete with other stuff here.
> Its not a bad amp at all, just priced very wrong IMO.
> I believe linear PSU are better to, infact i know they are.
> Thats why you probably see big and/or expensive amps with there own hefty quality linear PSU inside.
> 
> I my amp there is a hefty 60VA PSU inside, probably the reason why it actually sounds better then cheaper models.


I think part of the reason why so many North Americans (myself included) look at the Schiit stack(s) as options are just like you mentioned - they're fairly affordable for us. Their branding is also a well known one, especially as one that is "good enough" for most people. Biggest reason why I like them is the two parts match, and aren't too terribly expensive (unlike say, I dunno, just going to pull this out of nowhere, Violectric and their higher end gear, especially a V220/V850 combo)... hard to say though, because some of the more expensive ones I absolutely love the look of (except the blue LEDs in the Violectric setups!







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> True story. My Asgard 2 is my source for heat when I get cold hands in CS:GO. That and my exhaust fan sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I only ever have to deal with cold hands if I'm playing in ice water or something.... But of course, that's my fault for then putting them on my hubby's neck right afterwards, so...... Results may vary, lol


----------



## Aventadoor

Schiit makes good products with very good warrenty for a pretty cheap performance/price ratio.
Something which is a little rare in this bullcrap hobby of snakeoil.

There is a huge problem in Hifi which will keep it from growing, even tho the headphone market is growing, but only in the smaller price classes. Its too much unseriousness, suddenly a company release a 5k headphone which doesnt even sound 4k better then a 1k headphone etc etc. Like MSB who have released a $135k DAC/Amp combo for headphones which you probably wouldent hear the difference between in a blind test with a Schiit Ragnarok/Yggdrasil combo


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Schiit makes good products with very good warrenty for a pretty cheap performance/price ratio.
> Something which is a little rare in this bullcrap hobby of snakeoil.
> 
> There is a huge problem in Hifi which will keep it from growing, even tho the headphone market is growing, but only in the smaller price classes. Its too much unseriousness, suddenly a company release a 5k headphone which doesnt even sound 4k better then a 1k headphone etc etc. Like MSB who have released a $135k DAC/Amp combo for headphones which you probably wouldent hear the difference between in a blind test with a *Schiit Ragnarok/Yggdrasil combo*


::licks screen::


----------



## caenlen

for those of you that don't believe how deep the fostex t20rp bass goes: inner fidelity charts below, comes close to LCD-2. and for the price of $109 after rebate, beats the snot out of LCD-2 imo. yeah LCD-2 sounds better probably I believe that, but not $600-800 better or however much it costs, lol.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexT20RPMk3.pdf


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> for those of you that don't believe how deep the fostex t20rp bass goes: inner fidelity charts below, comes close to LCD-2. and for the price of $109 after rebate, beats the snot out of LCD-2 imo. yeah LCD-2 sounds better probably I believe that, but not $600-800 better or however much it costs, lol.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexT20RPMk3.pdf


Read up on some of the mods and you can flatten out the left side of that curve alot. The hard part is managing distortion while you make the mods though.

Even just the pad change you made brought up the sub bass.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements#user_Pad_Rolling

One of the songs I use to test bass is "Whole lotta love" from Zepplin (find the original master, the remastered versions are muddied up generally) Crappy stereos will blend everything together and make it just sound like varying amounts of bass. As you get better bass reproduction you will hear the what sounds more like individual bass notes as they are played. When you get really detailed bass you can really hear the bass being played, not really string plucks but something close to it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Read up on some of the mods and you can flatten out the left side of that curve alot. The hard part is managing distortion while you make the mods though.
> 
> Even just the pad change you made brought up the sub bass.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/618659/fostex-t50rp-incremental-mods-and-measurements#user_Pad_Rolling
> 
> One of the songs I use to test bass is "Whole lotta love" from Zepplin (find the original master, the remastered versions are muddied up generally) Crappy stereos will blend everything together and make it just sound like varying amounts of bass. As you get better bass reproduction you will hear the what sounds more like individual bass notes as they are played. When you get really detailed bass you can really hear the bass being played, not really string plucks but something close to it.


thanks mate, will do


----------



## silvrr

Schiit just announced a Modi Multi bit, $249.00. Will be interesting to see the details on this, when multibit went from yggy to gumby to bifrost they said it couldn't be done in a modi form factor.

http://schiit.com/products/modi-2

Edit: Chapter on how it came to be.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/11670#post_12745915


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> for those of you that don't believe how deep the fostex t20rp bass goes: inner fidelity charts below, comes close to LCD-2. and for the price of $109 after rebate, beats the snot out of LCD-2 imo. yeah LCD-2 sounds better probably I believe that, but not $600-800 better or however much it costs, lol.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexT20RPMk3.pdf


hmm, i see -15dB at 20hz and -10dB at 30hz.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK7XX.pdf

-3dB at 20hz and 0db at 30hz.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Schiit just announced a Modi Multi bit, $249.00. Will be interesting to see the details on this, when multibit went from yggy to gumby to bifrost they said it couldn't be done in a modi form factor.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
> 
> Edit: Chapter on how it came to be.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/11670#post_12745915


Will be interesting to see that vs Cambridge Audio's $300 DAC.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Loving this setup. Desktop performance that I can quickly take anywhere in the house.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/KoMCPF
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


Very nice image. What are you using as your backdrop?

As far as being cold, the computer I game on has two R9295X2s on a custom loop. Couple that to three Acer H257HU monitors in eyefinity and the room gets very warm very quick.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Very nice image. What are you using as your backdrop?


White paper from a large format printer. You can use anything white if you want a pure white background as long as it is relatively smooth. Ive used, a beer cooler, foam board, white paper and a bathtub in the past when I want a white background.


----------



## silvrr

@caenlen, and anyone in the chicagoland area for that matter, there is a Chicagoland head-fi meet on the 13th. Hoping to make it but may have a bunch of family in town that weekend.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/815329/chicago-area-headphone-meet-august-13th-2016-chiunifi


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> White paper from a large format printer. You can use anything white if you want a pure white background as long as it is relatively smooth. Ive used, a beer cooler, foam board, white paper and a bathtub in the past when I want a white background.


So if you are using large format paper, is it just the lighting from above and slightly forward why I cannot see a bend in the paper? A very gentle curve to the paper?

How far behind those headphones is the paper where it is vertical?

In headphone related issues, I spent Saturday inside of Carlsbad caverns so headphones were not used as I was chasing my three year old around.

I still need to setup my cambridge dacmagic plus and start burning it in.

Farih, how do I look up your spotify music list that Caenlen references? Sorry, I am a noob to spotify. Loving it except I wish I could download more music that they allow. Oh well.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So if you are using large format paper, is it just the lighting from above and slightly forward why I cannot see a bend in the paper? A very gentle curve to the paper?
> 
> How far behind those headphones is the paper where it is vertical?


Ill shoot you a PM so we don't derail the thread to much.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> hmm, i see -15dB at 20hz and -10dB at 30hz.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/images/AKGK7XX.pdf
> 
> -3dB at 20hz and 0db at 30hz.


I have no idea what your talking about, thats the K7xx link, I'm talking about t20rp mk3 and lcd-2.

edit: @silvrr thanks for heads up... i may indeed


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think part of the reason why so many North Americans (myself included) look at the Schiit stack(s) as options are just like you mentioned - they're fairly affordable for us. Their branding is also a well known one, especially as one that is "good enough" for most people. Biggest reason why I like them is the two parts match, and aren't too terribly expensive (unlike say, I dunno, just going to pull this out of nowhere, Violectric and their higher end gear, especially a V220/V850 combo)... hard to say though, because some of the more expensive ones I absolutely love the look of (except the blue LEDs in the Violectric setups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> I only ever have to deal with cold hands if I'm playing in ice water or something.... But of course, that's my fault for then putting them on my hubby's neck right afterwards, so...... Results may vary, lol


I think its the prices that got me screwed up.
Computer parts in US are Always cheaper then here in the EU by a good amount.

It seems alot of audio isnt cheaper in the US at all, i just assumed.
Many good brands come from UK, Germany and Scandanavian country's
(Yes you Americans can make serious audio to)
I just assumed those EU products would be cheaper in US to like with so many other products.

A Rhinelander in EU = 320,- euro... In US 570$
A Linear iin EU is 779,- euro.... in US 1149$

See this with a good few brands... If all those EU products (and maybe japanese to?) charge so much in US i understand why Shiit is so popular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Schiit makes good products with very good warrenty for a pretty cheap performance/price ratio.
> Something which is a little rare in this bullcrap hobby of snakeoil.
> 
> There is a huge problem in Hifi which will keep it from growing, even tho the headphone market is growing, but only in the smaller price classes. Its too much unseriousness, suddenly a company release a 5k headphone which doesnt even sound 4k better then a 1k headphone etc etc. Like MSB who have released a $135k DAC/Amp combo for headphones which you probably wouldent hear the difference between in a blind test with a Schiit Ragnarok/Yggdrasil combo


Especially with dac's i believe there is a limit in quality (wich you can reach pretty quickly) and not much except for features to be had after that.

Amps do differ alot when you compare a say 150$ amp to a 800$ amp, but 3500$ amps and such seem ridiculous to me.

Headphones probably should have a limit to because after a curtain point there is just small differences but all have great quality.
I might be wrong with this though, not that experienced in headphones yet.

A part in audio i do see sound quality increase sort of properly with price are studio monitors, eventhough you have a few ridiculous prices ones there to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ill shoot you a PM so we don't derail the thread to much.


You talk about how to photograph headphones, perfectly in line with this thread for me









.
.
@Caenlen
This is all you need for a DT990:
http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/

30 days for free


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have no idea what your talking about, thats the K7xx link, I'm talking about t20rp mk3 and lcd-2.
> 
> edit: @silvrr thanks for heads up... i may indeed


He is saying that the T20RP MkIII is down 10 dB at 30Hz and 15 db at 20 Hz

Then he posted the K7XXX which is 0db down at 30 and -3 at 20 Hz

The T20 Rp (stock) drops off quickly below 100 Hz. These graphs are often misinterpreted, between different scales (on both the X and Y axis) , levels of smoothing and some not really understanding where a tone lies on the scale or where a instrument would show up.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think its the prices that got me screwed up.
> Computer parts in US are Always cheaper then here in the EU by a good amount.
> 
> It seems alot of audio isnt cheaper in the US at all, i just assumed.
> Many good brands come from UK, Germany and Scandanavian country's
> (Yes you Americans can make serious audio to)
> I just assumed those EU products would be cheaper in US to like with so many other products.


Computer parts are in a bigger market and the people in it are less inclined to spend as much money. Multi-thousand dollar audio equipment is as common as the number of people willing to pay it in the audio hobby.

That's the way I see it







.

Edit: There's also the (likely?) low number of sales for higher end audio equipment compared to computer audio. For example: Why charge $1k - $2k for and HE-1000 when you can get away with $3k or $4k for the LCD-4? These are random examples with no knowledge of research/product costs, of course.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Will be interesting to see that vs Cambridge Audio's $300 DAC.


Cambridge is terrible tho so I dont see how they would compare


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> He is saying that the T20RP MkIII is down 10 dB at 30Hz and 15 db at 20 Hz
> 
> Then he posted the K7XXX which is 0db down at 30 and -3 at 20 Hz
> 
> The T20 Rp (stock) drops off quickly below 100 Hz. These graphs are often misinterpreted, between different scales (on both the X and Y axis) , levels of smoothing and some not really understanding where a tone lies on the scale or where a instrument would show up.


I don't care what the graph shows, my t20s sound 100x better in bass than x2's and k7xx. lol, the bass goes sooo deep on the t20s it blows my mind, like its just so extended i hear bass i never hear in other cans, including k7xx... heh I dunno I guess I just don't get it

edit: @thunda I SEE what your saying now, LOL yes, i dont think the charts really apply to me tho because i like that insane bass, and its not muddied, its just really pleasurable for EDM, etc. I';m not picky about my stuff, i just like to hear what i like to hear... i know i have no right to ever call myself an audiophile but yea thats just how i feel


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think its the prices that got me screwed up.
> Computer parts in US are Always cheaper then here in the EU by a good amount.
> 
> It seems alot of audio isnt cheaper in the US at all, i just assumed.
> Many good brands come from UK, Germany and Scandanavian country's
> (Yes you Americans can make serious audio to)
> I just assumed those EU products would be cheaper in US to like with so many other products.
> 
> A Rhinelander in EU = 320,- euro... In US 570$
> A Linear iin EU is 779,- euro.... in US 1149$
> 
> See this with a good few brands... If all those EU products (and maybe japanese to?) charge so much in US i understand why Schiit is so popular.
> Especially with dac's i believe there is a limit in quality (wich you can reach pretty quickly) and not much except for features to be had after that.
> 
> Amps do differ alot when you compare a say 150$ amp to a 800$ amp, but 3500$ amps and such seem ridiculous to me.
> 
> Headphones probably should have a limit to because after a curtain point there is just small differences but all have great quality.
> I might be wrong with this though, not that experienced in headphones yet.
> 
> A part in audio i do see sound quality increase sort of properly with price are studio monitors, eventhough you have a few ridiculous prices ones there to.
> You talk about how to photograph headphones, perfectly in line with this thread for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> @Caenlen
> This is all you need for a DT990:
> http://sonarworks.com/headphones/overview/
> 
> 30 days for free


I live in Canada, so we always go "are you seriously kidding me?!?!?!" when it comes to the price of some things... Even computer parts.

My favourite audio parts come from the UK.... Well, err.... Used to. Solid State Logic, as well as Allen & Heath both come to mind, but a few years ago Allen&Heath switched production to China, and man did the quality suffer. Higher end SSL stuff is still British made though - there's just something about how EQing is looked at in the UK, and it's particular sound.....

When I have the cash, I know I'll have to take a good long look at a variety of companies out there, but the way some companies implement things is definitely nice... Then again, I want an amp that doesn't care if I leave it on 24/7 but still sounds really really good. Just seems that so many of the combinations I want are like $3k USD, lol! (But I won't lie, the Violectric V281 (or even just V220) and V850 combo is just sooooo sexy, even if it does have a blue LED in there!)

P.S. I have to say this playfully. Canadians like being called Americans about as much as the Dutch enjoy being called German (and vice versa)


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...Then again, I want an amp that doesn't care if I leave it on 24/7 but still sounds really really good.


The Grace m9XX (Massdrop) doesn't even have an on / off button, the manufacturer confirms it can be left on indefinitely. It's (only) 1/2 a K USD and sounds (IMO) great, with an excellent DAC built in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> P.S. I have to say this playfully. Canadians like being called Americans about as much as the Dutch enjoy being called German (and vice versa)


Canada = Diet America

Same great taste as america, but with far more taxes and free health care.

Once I get my fancy new drivers license I will make a trip up and see this vancouver everyone keeps talking about.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Schiit just announced a Modi Multi bit, $249.00. Will be interesting to see the details on this, when multibit went from yggy to gumby to bifrost they said it couldn't be done in a modi form factor.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/modi-2
> 
> Edit: Chapter on how it came to be.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/11670#post_12745915


Ok.

Now schiit has my attention.


----------



## Sonikku13

Schiit Bifrost Multibit finally shipped... I think. The seller gave me a tracking number.

$467 for a DAC though... I really want to get off my A10-7850K and go mITX. I guess I didn't think this through.

And they announce Modi Multibit. AGH!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Cambridge is terrible tho so I dont see how they would compare


Except for how the dac magic actually sounds more natural than original bifrost did?

I have not done a head to head comparison in a long time, so I should not open my mouth too wide,

Cambridge audio has a lot of crap in their line up, but a few pieces here and there can hold their own.


----------



## Aventadoor

In around that price range, Arcam irDAC is the best ive heard possibly. But then I have not heard the multibit schiit's.


----------



## Sonikku13

Looks like I will have to sell my Bifrost Multibit... wait... is upgradability worth $200? I mean... two year warranty every time a new Bifrost comes out? But... Modis are cheap.


----------



## caenlen

Can someone educate me, what is the benefit of multibit DAC? Does sound really sound leaps and bounds better or is it more for pro usage/if you only own HD800 caliber cans?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone educate me, what is the benefit of multibit DAC? Does sound really sound leaps and bounds better or is it more for pro usage/if you only own HD800 caliber cans?


Quoting Schiit here, but they're generally well known for being BS free when talking about stuff:

"Multibit DACs differ from the vast majority of DACs in that they use true 16-20 bit D/A converters that can reproduce the exact level of every digital audio sample. Most DACs use inexpensive delta-sigma technology with a bit depth of only 1-5 bits to approximate the level of every digital audio sample, based on the values of the samples that precede and follow it."

So basically you're getting a more accurate analog signal with less noise. As for whether or not you'll notice with, say, a T20RP or need an HD800 to notice differences, I'm not sure since I've never heard a multibit.

EDIT: Unrelated, but their description of the 6" cables they made to go with their stacks is hilarious:
Quote:


> Beyond Just Technology: SuperUltraHyperTechnology
> PYST cables are made from only the finest 6-nines Unobtanium™ alloy, molecularly assembled in our Alternate Universe™ reality-distortion tesseract field , using a secret geometry reverse-engineered from crashed UFOs, painstakingly smuggled out of Area 51 by deep-cover operatives. Performance is further enhanced by the use of a QuantConnect™ quantum-entangled pair of transmission interfaces, held at absolute zero by our exclusive Stasis Field™ technology. The cables are then wrapped in NanoAeroCap™, a nanotechnology-enabled aerogel anti-capacitance insulation system, featuring Fractal Interleaved Geometry™ to create negative inductance for maximum audio transmission quality.
> 
> Or, er, well . . . no. These are nice, high-quality cables, with solid, reliable connectors. That's it. In any case, you can get PYST, or you can save some money at Monoprice.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I live in Canada, so we always go "are you seriously kidding me?!?!?!" when it comes to the price of some things... Even computer parts.
> 
> My favourite audio parts come from the UK.... Well, err.... Used to. Solid State Logic, as well as Allen & Heath both come to mind, but a few years ago Allen&Heath switched production to China, and man did the quality suffer. Higher end SSL stuff is still British made though - there's just something about how EQing is looked at in the UK, and it's particular sound.....
> 
> When I have the cash, I know I'll have to take a good long look at a variety of companies out there, but the way some companies implement things is definitely nice... Then again, I want an amp that doesn't care if I leave it on 24/7 but still sounds really really good. Just seems that so many of the combinations I want are like $3k USD, lol! (But I won't lie, the Violectric V281 (or even just V220) and V850 combo is just sooooo sexy, even if it does have a blue LED in there!)
> 
> P.S. I have to say this playfully. Canadians like being called Americans about as much as the Dutch enjoy being called German (and vice versa)


I am sorry WhiteWulfie for tarring you with the same American brush









In P.A i liked some Allen & Heath to, most stuff i used was from Dynacord, Stage Accompany, Electro Voice and Dateq.
Always used Technics 1200 MKII turntables to, i hated CD's.

Yeah there is something with audio from the UK, especially in the 60's, 70's and 80's there studio's ruled the audio scene.

Small side note:
Imaging on a Nighthawk is really ridiculously good.
My other headphones display imaging in like Left, Right, Center top and Center middle.
On the Nighthawk you got super high top, high top, middle top, center, low in center and low in both left and right speakers, same goes for sounds in center... it really is something else.

Still not overly happy with the bass though.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quoting Schiit here, but they're generally well known for being BS free when talking about stuff:
> 
> "Multibit DACs differ from the vast majority of DACs in that they use true 16-20 bit D/A converters that can reproduce the exact level of every digital audio sample. Most DACs use inexpensive delta-sigma technology with a bit depth of only 1-5 bits to approximate the level of every digital audio sample, based on the values of the samples that precede and follow it."
> 
> So basically you're getting a more accurate analog signal with less noise. As for whether or not you'll notice with, say, a T20RP or need an HD800 to notice differences, I'm not sure since I've never heard a multibit.
> 
> EDIT: Unrelated, but their description of the 6" cables they made to go with their stacks is hilarious:


Lets just say that the DAC is the least you should worry about.
Unless you already have really expensive gear


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I am sorry WhiteWulfie for tarring you with the same American brush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In P.A i liked some Allen & Heath to, most stuff i used was from Dynacord, Stage Accompany, Electro Voice and Dateq.
> Always used Technics 1200 MKII turntables to, i hated CD's.
> 
> Yeah there is something with audio from the UK, especially in the 60's, 70's and 80's there studio's ruled the audio scene.


No worries it happens, and the world very much so doesn't end ^_^









I still want an Allen&Heath mixer, but I want an updated Xone:92, although at this point I'd rather just save up and get the Playdifferent Model 1 if I'm getting a mixer that's more potent than my NI Kontrol Z2, as it has a lot more functionality built into it (read: it'll play well with modular synths and other hardware synths I plan on eventually acquiring, while also doing duty for djing too). Only other mixer that wasn't UK that I really liked was the Rane MP2016/XP2016 setup.... Ohhhh man that was a lovely mixer. Never mixed/djed with it, but at the same time.... Got to spend a good amount of time with it at the store, and it just had this lovely quality to it....


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No worries it happens, and the world very much so doesn't end ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want an Allen&Heath mixer, but I want an updated Xone:92, although at this point I'd rather just save up and get the Playdifferent Model 1 if I'm getting a mixer that's more potent than my NI Kontrol Z2, as it has a lot more functionality built into it (read: it'll play well with modular synths and other hardware synths I plan on eventually acquiring, while also doing duty for djing too). Only other mixer that wasn't UK that I really liked was the Rane MP2016/XP2016 setup.... Ohhhh man that was a lovely mixer. Never mixed/djed with it, but at the same time.... Got to spend a good amount of time with it at the store, and it just had this lovely quality to it....


This is my to go to mixer (bit pricey though)


Its so smooth, subtle and unbreakable.

Main sytem mixer is on older Allen & Heath, there cheap second hand and very good IMO.

I'm a old vintage sound system like guy though, i think your more on the modern digital side ?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> This is my to go to mixer (bit pricey though)
> 
> 
> Its so smooth, subtle and unbreakable.
> 
> Main sytem mixer is on older Allen & Heath, there cheap second hand and very good IMO.
> 
> I'm a old vintage sound system like guy though, i think your more on the modern digital side ?


That looks nice and utilitarian... Simple but gets the job done, and that's what matters ^_^

For gear, at the moment I'm mostly digital but such is out of convenience, and the fact that when I first purchased my software Traktor was $325 CAD including GST versus $850 for Serato's SL1... And then later, once I had the cash the Xone:92 was temporarily discontinued in favour of the db4 and I just didn't want anything to do with that mixer. It's a nice mixer, but no four band and I didn't like that they threw out most of the Xone flavour in order to cash in on the EDM craze.

For djing, I've always done it with two turntables (Stanton STR8-150's atm), but I switched to digital vinyl mostly several years ago simply out of convenience, as well as the fact that it's usually less of a hassle to get it going with online streaming. Oh, right, I also had my pay cut down to a third of what it used to be (changed jobs), so buying via Beatport and paying $2 USD a track is a lot easier to stomach compared to $20 CAD per record - that and HTFR is trash for online ordering nowadays.

My current mixer for djing was chosen because of the decent analog guts alongside compatibility with Traktor, and that it plus my two turntables were cheaper than most 19" mixers were at the time.

I actually prefer the analogue realm, but choose digital for sheer convenience and regaining of space (Maschine replaced some of the cheaper gear I had on the desk as an example), but I'm missing that lovely hardware hands on feel so I'll be eventually picking up some Elektron gear, and restarting my modular synthetic (although this time, in eurorack as opposed to dotcom since while dotcom/MU is blissfully comfy to use, it takes up waaaaaay too much space)

Edit: as for mixing though, I'd love to get my paws on the gs-r24... That is one gorgeous console, but I'd settle for a ZED R16 if I had to since it's noticeably cheaper but still rather functional.


----------



## caenlen

@farih

I read the Dragonfly Black v1.5 and Jitterbug go very well with the Nighthawk, and I know there is no end game, I just mean I am glad you got a good trade deal on something higher end, if I could trade everything I own right now plus a little cash for a Nighthawk I would, for everything, I forget where I read the review Headphonia or something.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That looks nice and utilitarian... Simple but gets the job done, and that's what matters ^_^
> ...
> ...
> Edit: as for mixing though, I'd love to get my paws on the gs-r24... That is one gorgeous console, but I'd settle for a ZED R16 if I had to since it's noticeably cheaper but still rather functional.


That first bugger is bloody expensive.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That first bugger is bloody expensive.


Hence why I'd be more than happy with the Zed R16. Designed by the exact same guy, just had a budget ($2k USD max retail). Go back a few years when they were developping the GS-R24 and a few of my playful suggestions actually made it in... Not that I remember a thing of what I said in that GearSlutz thread, other than sticker shock when it was officially announced as avilable.

Hence why I want the PlayDifferent Model 1, because while more expensive than the Xone:92 I want.... More channels, and it's a nice balance between the Xone:92 and the insanely expensive consoles I want.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> I read the Dragonfly Black v1.5 and Jitterbug go very well with the Nighthawk, and I know there is no end game, I just mean I am glad you got a good trade deal on something higher end, if I could trade everything I own right now plus a little cash for a Nighthawk I would, for everything, I forget where I read the review Headphonia or something.


I've been wondering about Jitterbug, does it really improve or decrapify the USB port? I've been wondering about the Schiit Wyrd (which seems to be a beefier Jitterbug) at the same time....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've been wondering about Jitterbug, does it really improve or decrapify the USB port? I've been wondering about the Schiit Wyrd (which seems to be a beefier Jitterbug) at the same time....


It does on some systems. But the one and only truth to USB audio is that no two USB ports are the same.

The only magic bullet I have ever seen when it comes to USB audio is this USB to coaxial converter my friend has.

But obviously the issue is that coaxial is not the most popular audio interface on the planet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Lets just say that the DAC is the least you should worry about.
> Unless you already have really expensive gear


Eh. Now that schiit is offering a multibit modi for 250 bucks, I think this is a much more important conversation than you give it credit for.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've been wondering about Jitterbug, does it really improve or decrapify the USB port? I've been wondering about the Schiit Wyrd (which seems to be a beefier Jitterbug) at the same time....


Jitterbug smooths out the highs to me if I use Dragonfly Black or Modi 2 or Schiit Fulla, but if I use a warmer DAC I really don't notice. I ended up selling my Uptone Regen and keeping the Jitterbug, Regen noticeably removed some of the bass, and I couldn't tell much of a difference if I was using it or not.

As far as static goes, Jitterbug and Regen both fixed my static problem I get with Schiit Fulla.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've been wondering about Jitterbug, does it really improve or decrapify the USB port? I've been wondering about the Schiit Wyrd (which seems to be a beefier Jitterbug) at the same time....


I got one and it didnt do anything for me, just as i expected









Maybe it helps (a super tiny bit) on USB powered dac's, mine has a seperate PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That looks nice and utilitarian... Simple but gets the job done, and that's what matters ^_^
> 
> For gear, at the moment I'm mostly digital but such is out of convenience, and the fact that when I first purchased my software Traktor was $325 CAD including GST versus $850 for Serato's SL1... And then later, once I had the cash the Xone:92 was temporarily discontinued in favour of the db4 and I just didn't want anything to do with that mixer. It's a nice mixer, but no four band and I didn't like that they threw out most of the Xone flavour in order to cash in on the EDM craze.
> 
> For djing, I've always done it with two turntables (Stanton STR8-150's atm), but I switched to digital vinyl mostly several years ago simply out of convenience, as well as the fact that it's usually less of a hassle to get it going with online streaming. Oh, right, I also had my pay cut down to a third of what it used to be (changed jobs), so buying via Beatport and paying $2 USD a track is a lot easier to stomach compared to $20 CAD per record - that and HTFR is trash for online ordering nowadays.
> 
> My current mixer for djing was chosen because of the decent analog guts alongside compatibility with Traktor, and that it plus my two turntables were cheaper than most 19" mixers were at the time.
> 
> I actually prefer the analogue realm, but choose digital for sheer convenience and regaining of space (Maschine replaced some of the cheaper gear I had on the desk as an example), but I'm missing that lovely hardware hands on feel so I'll be eventually picking up some Elektron gear, and restarting my modular synthetic (although this time, in eurorack as opposed to dotcom since while dotcom/MU is blissfully comfy to use, it takes up waaaaaay too much space)
> 
> Edit: as for mixing though, I'd love to get my paws on the gs-r24... That is one gorgeous console, but I'd settle for a ZED R16 if I had to since it's noticeably cheaper but still rather functional.


Just out of convience we thought about newer and digital stuff to.
Some vintage stuff can be had rather cheap, new and new digital stuff is to expensive when starting out.
We then got so much old stuff in the end that we kept on going with that.

Our source's will always stay analog but amping and such would be nice to have digital one day.

That gs-r24 seems very nice, i wouldnt mind trying one









]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> I read the Dragonfly Black v1.5 and Jitterbug go very well with the Nighthawk, and I know there is no end game, I just mean I am glad you got a good trade deal on something higher end, if I could trade everything I own right now plus a little cash for a Nighthawk I would, for everything, I forget where I read the review Headphonia or something.


Telling yah, this headphone sounds so strange i intantly thought this is a headphone for Caenlen.... Dunno why, it just happened.

I reckon the nighthawk would go with any amp that has a lower output impedance then 10ohm.
Its only a 25ohm headphone, it really makes my amp feel useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Jitterbug smooths out the highs to me if I use Dragonfly Black or Modi 2 or Schiit Fulla, but if I use a warmer DAC I really don't notice. I ended up selling my Uptone Regen and keeping the Jitterbug, Regen noticeably removed some of the bass, and I couldn't tell much of a difference if I was using it or not.
> 
> As far as static goes, Jitterbug and Regen both fixed my static problem I get with Schiit Fulla.


Noticeably changed bass but couldnt tell much of a difference.........eh ?


----------



## caenlen

@farih

I worded it wrong, been quite sick this past week, lot of mistakes in typing. lol

I have a gut feeling the Nighthawk would pair very very well with a Fiio K1 $39 dac/amp, its tiny and cheap, but punches weigh above its weight on low impedance cans. Makes my SHP-9500 sound amazing.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Eh. Now that schiit is offering a multibit modi for 250 bucks, I think this is a much more important conversation than you give it credit for.


You are talking like multibit is something revolutionary and far superior, which it isent. Well it is if your reading head-fi.org I guess


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> I worded it wrong, been quite sick this past week, lot of mistakes in typing. lol
> 
> I have a gut feeling the Nighthawk would pair very very well with a Fiio K1 $39 dac/amp, its tiny and cheap, but punches weigh above its weight on low impedance cans. Makes my SHP-9500 sound amazing.


You should see the amounts of mistakes i make









I'm done fiddling with amps








Found a good one for an ok price (bit to high for my liking) and will stay away from others for the sake of my wallet.
Maybe one day a different dac but i tryed a few and none sounded better, they sounded same or worse









Still looking for a 1:1 transformer though.

Edit:
Also would like to try a quality USB to Coaxial/Spdif converter.


----------



## caenlen

My sig rig audio section is what I have decided to take to Ireland with me, (keeping se-a1000s still, but 3 headphones in my luggage is a no no lol). I just can't justify selling modi 2 and magni 2, I only paid $140 for the combo, new on the magni 2 and mint used on the modi 2, and included the UK wall wart for Ireland. It sounds good, just Modi 2 doesn't impress me, but for the $60 I got it for, I suppose it impresses when I consider the cost savings I got on it.

I got the $50 rebate in the mail a couple weeks ago fro buying my t20s (wasn't expecting to get the rebate as rebate companies usually suck)







(and I don't need Jitterbug with Modi 2 dac so that being refunded brings my costs down even more for the modi 2 and magni 2 justification)

Problem with most headphones I have noted, is I can't hear the words actually being said in songs, but the shp-9500 are just so clear it's mind boggling.

edit: one of my favorite songs I test on all my cans spotify:track:5kZRoc6Gz7u5eu4a0YM2LS and good bass one I like spotify:track:2orR5nXwW18kRpxPOIYeWH surprised how well the shp-9500 can handle the bass of that second song with lambskin pads, has a nice rumble and hit, but with stock pads its dead lol


----------



## caenlen

So Spotify Premium is probably 16 bit songs? Maybe sometimes 24? I have my Modi 2 set to 32 bit expert mode in windows settings after installing its drivers. So my songs are they getting any benefits or negatives by not playing them with a matched DAC rate?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So Spotify Premium is probably 16 bit songs? Maybe sometimes 24? I have my Modi 2 set to 32 bit expert mode in windows settings after installing its drivers. So my songs are they getting any benefits or negatives by not playing them with a matched DAC rate?


Spotify is mostly 16-bit 44.1KHz, some older songs are lower. It's best to match your output to the source otherwise you can get quantisation and up sampling artefacts.


----------



## Aventadoor

Say whaaaaaaaaaat








Spotify isent 16/44...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Spotify is mostly 16-bit 44.1KHz, some older songs are lower. It's best to match your output to the source otherwise you can get quantisation and up sampling artefacts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Say whaaaaaaaaaat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotify isent 16/44...


i use premium 320kbs so is that 24 bit since i pay for prem?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So Spotify Premium is probably 16 bit songs? Maybe sometimes 24? I have my Modi 2 set to 32 bit expert mode in windows settings after installing its drivers. So my songs are they getting any benefits or negatives by not playing them with a matched DAC rate?


NO.

Most tracks are 16bit 44.1khz.
A higher bitrate and samplerate will only induce more latency here.

Most rips at 24bit 96khz still come from sources that are originally 16bit 44.1khz
Making filesize bigger for nothing yay









Then you have some tracks that are fully 24bit 96khz but those are minute in numbers.

All in all there isnt much benefits to high bit and sample rates and when set to this high numbers in settings all you do is basicly adding more latency.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i use premium 320kbs so is that 24 bit since i pay for prem?


probably 16-bit 320kbps, wouldnt matter if it 24bit really.
I much rather have 16bit 44.1khz then 24bit 320kbps.


----------



## caenlen

ty everyone, ill just do 16 bit to be safe


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ty everyone, ill just do 16 bit to be safe


Just switch when your playing source files that are 24bit 96khz, then switch back for Spotify.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Just switch when your playing source files that are 24bit 96khz, then switch back for Spotify.


99% of the time i use spotify premium, with high quality stream 320kbs checked in settings. i do have some flac though, so when I use that i will make sure to match it with whatever foobar says it is ^^ thanks again

Maybe when I am doing my rounds in Europe we can meet at a public place for lunch and I can bring my laptop and Fulla, and we can try eachothers cans, my t20rps and shp9500s and your nighthawks, cause im curious what they sound like lol i don't know if I make it that to area of europe though, I know I am going to Poland to visit my sister, England for relatives, and Italy for a friend, and Finland for my best friend... but yeah if we can get something sorted or if I am passing through on train I will shoot you a PM a few days in advance


----------



## Aventadoor

Spotify doesnt play 16/44? It plays 320kbps.
If it was 16/44 it would be over 320kbps.
Tidal does play 16/44


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 99% of the time i use spotify premium, with high quality stream 320kbs checked in settings. i do have some flac though, so when I use that i will make sure to match it with whatever foobar says it is ^^ thanks again
> 
> Maybe when I am doing my rounds in Europe we can meet at a public place for lunch and I can bring my laptop and Fulla, and we can try eachothers cans, my t20rps and shp9500s and your nighthawks, cause im curious what they sound like lol i don't know if I make it that to area of europe though, I know I am going to Poland to visit my sister, England for relatives, and Italy for a friend, and Finland for my best friend... but yeah if we can get something sorted or if I am passing through on train I will shoot you a PM a few days in advance


Best you can do for Spotify next to premium offcourse is disabling "same sound level for all songs" in Spotify's settings.

Volume drops alot on the better recorded tracks but this is only a good thing








No more clipping on the better recorded tracks (a whole lot of other tracks still clip though, especially modern day music)

And...
You really sure you want to meet me ?
Know what your getting yourself into lol.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Best you can do for Spotify next to premium offcourse is disabling "same sound level for all songs" in Spotify's settings.
> 
> Volume drops alot on the better recorded tracks but this is only a good thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No more clipping on the better recorded tracks (a whole lot of other tracks still clip though, especially modern day music)
> 
> And...
> You really sure you want to meet me ?
> Know what your getting yourself into lol.


Yes, I disable that setting as well. pez told me about it a long time. I check high quality, and disable that same sound level for all songs, and I make sure to do it after every spotify update.

well we will be in public place so I don't have to worry about you murdering me lol


----------



## caenlen

If anyone is interested, $99 dac on Massdrop right now, is only $23 on Amazon... lol

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEDHHKE?ref_=sr_1_1&qid=1469196842&sr=8-1&keywords=muse%20dac&pldnSite=1

and

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glow-dac-1-3


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone is interested, $99 dac on Massdrop right now, is only $23 on Amazon... lol
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FEDHHKE?ref_=sr_1_1&qid=1469196842&sr=8-1&keywords=muse%20dac&pldnSite=1
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glow-dac-1-3


OMG it even got a "Fever world acclaimed USB chip PCM2704"

Now whats a "Fever world acclaimed USB chip" ?

Another neat feature it has is "high-speed data through the plastic"
Yes, Through plastic !

I love Amazon lol.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Spotify doesnt play 16/44? It plays 320kbps.
> If it was 16/44 it would be over 320kbps.
> Tidal does play 16/44


Should clarify.

It's from 16/44.1 source and compressed to 320Kbps MP3. Then decoded back to 16/44.1 so there are fairly noticeable differences between it and Tidal.

I still think it sounds great though, especially for £4.99 a month.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Should clarify.
> 
> It's from 16/44.1 source and compressed to 320Kbps MP3. Then decoded back to 16/44.1 so there are fairly noticeable differences between it and Tidal.
> 
> I still think it sounds great though, especially for £4.99 a month.


I would go Tidal if it wasnt promoted as the way it is promoted now.

I tryed Qobuz but the interface was crap and they dont have that much music yet, great sound quality though.

Alot of tracks on Spotify sounds just as good as the other tbh but some FLACS are truly something else (alot of FLAC's are not!)

This is the best version of this song i can get and its on Spotify
I wish there was a better sounding FLAC (Because GOD i love that song) but i cant find it.


----------



## silvrr

People need to pay attention to the source and master they are listing to and stop worrying about bit rate.

Do the likes of Spotify and tidal even tell you the master of what you are listening to? Or is just the album listed? I actually prefer a lot of the original masters and have a local used CD shop which makes it nice to grab a certain master.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> People need to pay attention to the source and master they are listing to and stop worrying about bit rate.


That's what I keep saying. Some of the best quality music I've ever listened to are MP3s, I don't even remember the bitrate right now. They were well mastered and well recorded songs, which is what matters most.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> People need to pay attention to the source and master they are listing to and stop worrying about bit rate.
> 
> Do the likes of Spotify and tidal even tell you the master of what you are listening to? Or is just the album listed? I actually prefer a lot of the original masters and have a local used CD shop which makes it nice to grab a certain master.


Your right, bit rate and sample zize hardly ever make a difference.
But when you do have a good recorded track a rip to MP3 or FLAC make's a good difference IMO.

Most music is 16bit 44.1khz.
How the recording is mastered (and ripped for on PC) is much more important.
If the master is crap making it a 24bit 192khz file wont save it, 32bit 384khz wont save it either !


----------



## Aventadoor

That is definitely true! But ive basicly given up on it. None of the genre's I like have artists who release well mastered music. Well maybe except Radiohead, but even their latest record isent very well mastered


----------



## caenlen

Thanks for the clarification everyone, well I will be doing 16 bit 44.1 from now on, since all I use is Spotify premium 320 mp3, I didn't realize that was all I was getting, lol.

I only pay $5 USD a month for spotify premium cause university email, but Tidal is $20 a month with no student discount... so yeah I'm sticking with spotify lol.

I got a 60 day trial with Roon audio streaming, I think it is like Tidal a little higher quality. Time will tell if I can tell a difference.


----------



## Aventadoor

There is this debate wether Tidal is any better then Spotify.
If you listen to both, Tidal will be significantly louder. So have Tidal just done some trickery or is it actually better!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've debated about both but no idea if available in Canada or if I'd make use of the subscription fee.


----------



## pez

Did Spotify change again? They were known to use OGG Vorbis for a while. Will have to confirm later.


----------



## caenlen

EDIT: ONLY 3 SLOTS LEFT FOLKS, LET ME KNOW IF YOU ARE IN OR NOT sooner rather than later. PM me I got the list I am writing it down









@ ANYONE WITH SPOTIFY!!! @WHITEWULFE!!!

https://www.spotify.com/us/family/ $14.99 for 6 people, and it all gets to stay separate. So if I can get 5 other people on board, $29.98 USD per person for an entire year of spotify... If anyone (medium-high reps only) want to do this, PM me, or quote this and say I am in, I will write down your name, once we get 6 total people, we can decide who we trust the most, and Paypal via gift $29.98 (YOU CAN LOGIN ANYWHERE IN WORLD) so anyone can do this evne you Whitewulfe, and Pez and Farih will show you or me, what to disable and enable in settings for ultimate playback.

Your only talking $2.49 per month USD for Spotify Premium guys, I think my Sister will join if we can't get 5 others her, but if we do get 5... lets all pay the full year up front to whoever we trust the most (or highest rep'd person, and it has to be someone in USA at time of purchase)

DON'T LEAVE ME HANGING PEEPS lol this is an awesome idea, and we won't be using the same account or anything.

edit: audio quality and other perks aside, $2.49 a month for no ads unlimited skips and go backs, and full albums on release day... not to mention its vast library already is a steal for $2.49 a month, throw in the upgraded 320kbs streaming rate i think normally its 192 or something, don't know this is awesome if we can 6 full members of OCN to do this together. I'm in, but again we won't do anything until we get the full 6 and I will PM everyone and get it sorted.


----------



## Wishmaker

Count me in!

Sounds like a good initiative!

Can it be used in Luxembourg and mainly the EU?









It says we all have to live at the same address







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I'd love to join in on the spotify premium but I also live outside the US (Asia)? Is it possible to join in?


----------



## Spork13

STAX amp arrived today. This thing is MASSIVE!
Got a refund of the 507's from ebay, now waiting on a set of 404's from germany.
Gives me time to clean some dust out of the amp.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did Spotify change again? They were known to use OGG Vorbis for a while. Will have to confirm later.


I've just had a look at the streams. The desktop client is indeed Ogg Vorbis but I believe the web client and device apps are MP3.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Sounds like a good initiative!
> 
> Can it be used in Luxembourg and mainly the EU?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says we all have to live at the same address
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There is no way for them to know we all don't live at the same address, the reason it says this is because it has to have one person pay the $14.99 a month and all the sub accounts are connected to the main account (it is all private though and your account is still your account). Alright guys, I just woke up, give me a bit to get going

EDIT: JUST WAITING FOR A 6TH THEN MOVING FORWARD. yes this will work for other countries, I might have to make you an account here in USA, then you just change password, or you might be able to keep your own account, not sure yet. Either way we will get it sorted.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've just had a look at the streams. The desktop client is indeed Ogg Vorbis but I believe the web client and device apps are MP3.


Cool...how did 'look at the streams'? Excuse my ignorance







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool...how did 'look at the streams'? Excuse my ignorance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


He is matrix rider, let him be!!!! ALL HAIL!!! LORD TWERK!!!!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> People need to pay attention to the source and master they are listing to and stop worrying about bit rate.
> 
> Do the likes of Spotify and tidal even tell you the master of what you are listening to? Or is just the album listed? I actually prefer a lot of the original masters and have a local used CD shop which makes it nice to grab a certain master.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's what I keep saying. Some of the best quality music I've ever listened to are MP3s, I don't even remember the bitrate right now. They were well mastered and well recorded songs, which is what matters most.


Good mastering from a good source is important but, bitrate still matters.


----------



## caenlen

Won't be on again for two days guys, I just need a 6th person now, 5 total so far with me included so far. If anyone wants to be the 6th to join us for Spotify discount just PM me, will get it all sorted this weekend, Sunday probably. I will PM everyone and organize it all when I get everyone re-confirmed as well.

Cheers.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I would as this is a good deal, but I already have spotify premium for $5 month as college faculty.

I love it and don't feel like rebuilding my playlists.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I would as this is a good deal, but I already have spotify premium for $5 month as college faculty.
> 
> I love it and don't feel like rebuilding my playlists.


From what I understand, your accounts remain the same. That would be a deal breaker to me if that's the case. I believe it literally just lumps the user's accounts into a 'family plan' essentially.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I don't even use Spotify, let alone even know if the music they have would interesting me, so...... Nope, definitely wouldn't be me.

.....So for "fun" I downloaded it. Interesting to see that the first two artists I searched actually do exist on it (Combichrist, Grendel). Apparently a bunch of my other favourites are on there too (Suicide Commando, Hocico, and therefore probably several others). Okay, let's try a few others.... Angerfist (yup), N-Vader (nope), Masters of Hardcore (pulls up their albums), Aesthetic Perfection (even pulls up his most recent single), Pythius (yup), G-Ohm (yup).

Such a pity that my main "dug through too many crates" favourite track IS NOT ON THERE!.... RECON_002, aka Sunchase Marazmatik/Save Us (Save Us is.... Oh gawds, a looooovely song).

I might play around with this for a bit, we'll see.


----------



## badtaylorx

I thought I'd post a link here to a classified I have for a complete sim racing setup. I just sent my headphones (AlphaDogs) in to Mr.Speakers because of the AlphaPrime upgrade they've started to run. Unfortunatly for me, my Essence STX II spit the bit 2 months ago, and Asus wont repair it because I bought it from a vendor that sold me a non-US part.









Im running the ad because Im hoping to trade or sell it for enough to pick up a decent amp/dac. Here's the ad.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606650/fanatec-sim-cockpit

Does anybody have exp. with the AP's??? If I am to _buy_ and amp/dac, the ones I've been looking at are....

1. JDS Labs Element

2. Chord Mojo

3. Burson Lycan.

4. Completely open to suggestion!!!

thank you!!!


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> I thought I'd post a link here to a classified I have for a complete sim racing setup. I just sent my headphones (AlphaDogs) in to Mr.Speakers because of the AlphaPrime upgrade they've started to run. Unfortunatly for me, my Essence STX II spit the bit 2 months ago, and Asus wont repair it because I bought it from a vendor that sold me a non-US part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running the ad because Im hoping to trade or sell it for enough to pick up a decent amp/dac. Here's the ad.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606650/fanatec-sim-cockpit
> 
> Does anybody have exp. with the AP's??? If I am to _buy_ and amp/dac, the ones I've been looking at are....
> 
> 1. JDS Labs Element
> 
> 2. Chord Mojo
> 
> 3. Burson Lycan.
> 
> 4. Completely open to suggestion!!!
> 
> thank you!!!






Schiit Fulla will power the Mad/Alpha Dogs. It is the only budget portable DAC/AMP that can. Z-Reviews can also back this up, check out his review of the Schiit Fulla on Youtube (his main cans are the alpha dogs).

@whitewulfe I still need a 6th so if you change your mind let me know... and yes we all get to keep our individual accounts, I looked it up.









spotify:track:5Fas8gi45KzNptbwV9uCiK also that song on any of my cans, the bass is nom nom


----------



## silvrr

@badtaylorx

The mojo is fantastic. I had one as part of a review tour and ended up buying one. My one caveat is with anything T50 based that it may not have enough power. On tracks with lower recording levels it showed it was running out of power when I was really cranking it. (I can link my review later). If you generally listen to newer music it wouldn't be a problem.

Zach of ZMF really likes the element for his cans (also T50 based). No issues with power.


----------



## caenlen

I am back in the game boys.

I bought some Denon AHD2000 for $223 shipped used from Amazon Warehouse deals with my Prime account, they will be here Sunday. Going to try them with stock pads vs my ZMF Lambskin pads as well, from the reviews of the Fostex TH-X00 Ebony, people say they sound pretty much on par with the D2000's... so yeah, I may have very well stumbled upon my end game if I just got some Ebony TH-X00 for $223









Will be interesting to compare the bottomless deep bass experience of the T20RP and the D2000 though.







Must admit I haven't been this excited in weeks...

The addiction is real.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> bottomless deep bass experience of the T20RP


My HA-SZ1000s laugh at your puny bass.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, just couldn't stay away from the audio game







? A friend of mine has also been bitten by the audio bug and is starting with the Philips 9500 (I think). Also noticed you updated your avatar to the face of L







.

One purchase for a Bottlehead Crack falls through, another purchase sealed in its place. Hopefully it arrives soon... and hopefully my subconscious doesn't hype it up too much to prevent me from making objective distinctions as to why it is that much better than the O2 (maybe too late for that!).


----------



## silvrr

I think I'm going to start taking bets on caenlens headphone activity. I'll be taking bets on the following:

-how long after he says he is done does he buy a new headphone.
- how long he listens to a new headphone before retuning it.
- how many times in a day the t20 is called the bass King.

I'm just messing with you caenlen. Saw your going to try and make it to the Chicago meet. That's a good group that had a pretty wide variety last time. Venue is a bit small but you should be able to try quite a few options. There is also some really nice gear, at one of the guys does a bunch of reviewing and brings in some crazy stuff. The Chord Dave, Cavalli liquid glass setup was pretty awesome but ~15k is pretty tough to swallow.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> One purchase for a Bottlehead Crack falls through, another purchase sealed in its place. Hopefully it arrives soon... and hopefully my subconscious doesn't hype it up too much to prevent me from making objective distinctions as to why it is that much better than the O2 (maybe too late for that!).


I've been tempted to pick up a bottle head kit. I really enjoy DIY stuff and although just starting with soldering and electronics it seems there is a pretty good set of instructions and troubleshooting tips out there. I've also thought of starting with an O2 as that is a lot lower cost to swallow if something blows up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> My HA-SZ1000s laugh at your puny bass.


No they don't. I owned the JVC SV2000, your bigger brother. Yeah they were like a sub to my head, and yeah the bass was insane. Planar bass is a different sound though, and it sounds better imo. Deeper too imo, though we can debate all you want. I EQ'd the SV2000 the way people on head fi said, plus I even added more bass, it still was not that smooth planar deep bass experience. It was insane though and very good, just not what I personally like.

Planar is God.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I've been tempted to pick up a bottle head kit. I really enjoy DIY stuff and although just starting with soldering and electronics it seems there is a pretty good set of instructions and troubleshooting tips out there. I've also thought of starting with an O2 as that is a lot lower cost to swallow if something blows up.


I had thought of getting a DIY Bottlehead Crack but they're crazy expensive to order in Australia when the shipping cost and then the conversion rate is taken into account. Getting a pre-built unit with the Speedball installed. Of all the reviews of Crack+HD650 I have come across over the last six months only one reviewer preferred his Crack without the Speedball. Consensus suggests then its a personal taste but still a good pairing







.

Listening to the O2 and HD650 now and it still sounds amazing







. I'm just really keen to try the next step up as three-dimensionality seems to be the most touted thing about the Crack.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, just couldn't stay away from the audio game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? A friend of mine has also been bitten by the audio bug and is starting with the Philips 9500 (I think). Also noticed you updated your avatar to the face of L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One purchase for a Bottlehead Crack falls through, another purchase sealed in its place. Hopefully it arrives soon... and hopefully my subconscious doesn't hype it up too much to prevent me from making objective distinctions as to why it is that much better than the O2 (maybe too late for that!).






The SHP-9500 is where I tell everyone to start when it comes to the audio game, they are insane good for the price, I got mine for $49 after rebate, and they will be staying in my permanent collection until I die, your friend will be very happy with them, I have no doubts. They pair best with Fiio K1 if he is willing to spend $39 more. The Fiio K1 doesn't work for a lot of cans, but for some reason it just pairs perfectly with the SHP-9500.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> The SHP-9500 is where I tell everyone to start when it comes to the audio game, they are insane good for the price, I got mine for $49 after rebate, and they will be staying in my permanent collection until I die, your friend will be very happy with them, I have no doubts. They pair best with Fiio K1 if he is willing to spend $39 more. The Fiio K1 doesn't work for a lot of cans, but for some reason it just pairs perfectly with the SHP-9500.


Cool, I'll mention the FiiO K1 to him as an option







. He plans to try them with my E10K as soon as he gets them to give him a starting point.

He listened to a lot of headphones including the HE400i and HE400s but couldn't commit as he kept coming back to the memory of my HD650s+O2 (though he acknowledges bass is found wanting for EDM)







. So he's starting with the 9500s and plans to work up







.

I kinda jumped in both feet first with the HD650s but had enough reading behind me to know the ideal pairings and shortcomings upfront to accept them for what they are... fantastic for most of the music I prefer headphones for anyway







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Cool, I'll mention the FiiO K1 to him as an option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He plans to try them with my E10K as soon as he gets them to give him a starting point.
> 
> He listened to a lot of headphones including the HE400i and HE400s but couldn't commit as he kept coming back to the memory of my HD650s+O2 (though he acknowledges bass is found wanting for EDM)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So he's starting with the 9500s and plans to work up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I kinda jumped in both feet first with the HD650s but had enough reading behind me to know the ideal pairings and shortcomings upfront to accept them for what they are... fantastic for most of the music I prefer headphones for anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


E10K has same DAC chip has K1, so no need for him to buy the K1 then, they should pair nicely. Def a low gain setting headphone, literally takes nothing to power them haha

For vocals and imaging, nothing beats the 9500's in my collection.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> E10K has same DAC chip has K1, so no need for him to buy the K1 then, they should pair nicely. Def a low gain setting headphone, literally takes nothing to power them haha
> 
> For vocals and imaging, nothing beats the 9500's in my collection.


You can have two DACs with the same DAC chip yet sound totally different FYI. Although I think you've actually tried both the K1 and E10K?

Anyway, no more gaming on headphones for me. Finished my 5 channel surround setup and I'm not looking back. Still got the Stax for music of course.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You can have two DACs with the same DAC chip yet sound totally different FYI. Although I think you've actually tried both the K1 and E10K?
> 
> Anyway, no more gaming on headphones for me. Finished my 5 channel surround setup and I'm not looking back. Still got the Stax for music of course.


What's the setup







? I'd have to rearrange way too much to accommodate a stereo setup in my PC room.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's the setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I'd have to rearrange way too much to accommodate a stereo setup in my PC room.


In my sig rig. Fluance SX6 front channel, XL7C center, AVBP2 surrounds, all in an ideal arrangement. Using my sound card's optical out to the receiver. No space for a subwoofer in my current room setup unfortunately, so I'm relying on my receiver's bass boost function which actually helps for gaming. Plus it's a small room and the speakers are all fairly close so I can live without a sub for now.

Once you game on surround you can never go back. I've had 5.1 in my living room for a while, about time my gaming PC got a surround setup.


----------



## Shardnax

Nice. I've heard lots of surround setups but I still prefer stereo or 2.1 on movies. I imagine games are a lot better about using all the channels.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Nice. *I've heard lots of surround setups but I still prefer stereo or 2.1 on movies.* I imagine games are a lot better about using all the channels.


That's surprising. But yes, games seem to use the other channels a bit more since movies tend to focus on the action and center it while games are more chaotic.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@boredgunner I scooped up an insane deal on a Carbon + SR-009 if you're interested (don't want to share what I paid publicly).

Obviously I probably won't be keeping it but it will be interesting to compare against the usual unobtainium stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @boredgunner I scooped up an insane deal on a Carbon + SR-009 if you're interested (don't want to share what I paid publicly).
> 
> Obviously I probably won't be keeping it but it will be interesting to compare against the usual unobtainium stuff.


Hah! Thanks but I won't be able to afford gear like that any time soon, although I'd be interested in hearing your thoughts on Carbon vs BHSE and SR-009 vs SR-Omega.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Don't have the BHSE anymore since I acquired its big brother (which is a shame since I rather enjoyed it with the daddy Sennheisers).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Don't have the BHSE anymore since I acquired its big brother (which is a shame since I rather enjoyed it with the daddy Sennheisers).


In that case, T2 vs Carbon? And your sig rig is now out of date.









Makes me wonder what you're going to acquire next.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That's surprising. But yes, games seem to use the other channels a bit more since movies tend to focus on the action and center it while games are more chaotic.


I used to use 7.1ch Creative speakers back in the day when the Audigy 2 ZS and then X-Fi were big deals.

Playing Bioshock, Thief 3, Quake 4, Hitman Blood Money and Stalker: SOC with OpenAL or EAX4/5 and 7.1ch was amazing in a dedicated PC room. I do miss those glory days when trying to make game audio more convincing was a real thing. Seems to have been completely ignored since Vista killed off the HAL.

Some Xbox 360 games sounded great on a home theatre setup (eg Mass Eefect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker) but not the same as a dedicated PC surround setup pre-Vista.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I used to use 7.1ch Creative speakers back in the day when the Audigy 2 ZS and then X-Fi were big deals.
> 
> Playing Bioshock, Thief 3, Quake 4, Hitman Blood Money and Stalker: SOC with OpenAL or EAX4/5 and 7.1ch was amazing in a dedicated PC room. I do miss those glory days when trying to make game audio more convincing was a real thing. Seems to have been completely ignored since Vista killed off the HAL.
> 
> Some Xbox 360 games sounded great on a home theatre setup (eg Mass Eefect 2: Lair of the Shadow Broker) but not the same as a dedicated PC surround setup pre-Vista.


I haven't tried any OpenAL/EAX games yet, but I plan to this weekend. I advocate for the use of OpenAL and EFX heavily for the same reasons. Everyone benefits; stereo users get 3D HRTF, everyone gets superior effects via EFX.

SOMA is one of few modern games that actually focused heavily on sound effects, you should try it (plus it's one of the most well crafted, amazing games I've ever played). Surprising considering it uses FMOD while its predecessors used OpenAL, I was expecting downgraded sound.


----------



## caenlen

never mind about the spotify stuff, I have decided not to mess with it. As much as I want to, I just don't feel like messing with all of it, if someone else wants to take lead and do it all/collect the money/attach everyones accounts thats fine I am in, but I just don't want to bugger with it all #lazy


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, you changed your avatar again! Makes it harder to skim read and look at the profile pic to see who's talking







.

@boredgunner, I'll definitely have to check out SOMA soon as I really liked the look of that. Got a heap of games but not enough time or SSD space to play then







. I do have Amnesia on the other PC and I will have to continue that too!

Quake 4 was pretty accurate with the reverb and occlusion sound modelling from what I remember - especially with the 7.1 set-up. Bioshock was awesome running OpenAL with the metal surfaces, dripping water and a Big Daddy stomping around. Thief 3 was terrifying when playing in the Shalebridge Cradle with the Audigy 2 ZS. As if the sound effects were not already unnerving enough for the uninitiated the EAX4 effects make it much worse.

I've heard reverb done in games recently like Wolfenstein: The New Order and it was an improvement over some games I've played lately where the sound was very sharp and detailed but lacked 'presence' in the game world. The illusion of presence was a little shattered for Wolfenstein when the old guy is talking to you at the checkpoint and although you're standing right in front of him about a metre away his voice is still sounding like he's at the other end of a stone tunnel.

I may have said this already but I really miss the audio in those flagship EAX/OpenAL games.

I like the positional audio that Razer Surround adds but the congested sound is a huge let down. When there's a lot happening in Unreal Tournament and a rocket explodes in there it sounds 'crunchy'.


----------



## Sonikku13

My Schiit Bifrost Multibit arrived... and I don't have cables. Namely the AV cable. Oops.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @boredgunner, I'll definitely have to check out SOMA soon as I really liked the look of that. Got a heap of games but not enough time or SSD space to play then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do have Amnesia on the other PC and I will have to continue that too!
> 
> Quake 4 was pretty accurate with the reverb and occlusion sound modelling from what I remember - especially with the 7.1 set-up. Bioshock was awesome running OpenAL with the metal surfaces, dripping water and a Big Daddy stomping around. Thief 3 was terrifying when playing in the Shalebridge Cradle with the Audigy 2 ZS. As if the sound effects were not already unnerving enough for the uninitiated the EAX4 effects make it much worse.
> 
> I've heard reverb done in games recently like Wolfenstein: The New Order and it was an improvement over some games I've played lately where the sound was very sharp and detailed but lacked 'presence' in the game world. The illusion of presence was a little shattered for Wolfenstein when the old guy is talking to you at the checkpoint and although you're standing right in front of him about a metre away his voice is still sounding like he's at the other end of a stone tunnel.
> 
> I may have said this already but I really miss the audio in those flagship EAX/OpenAL games.
> 
> I like the positional audio that Razer Surround adds but the congested sound is a huge let down. When there's a lot happening in Unreal Tournament and a rocket explodes in there it sounds 'crunchy'.


I just tested some OpenAL/DS3D games (converted to OpenAL through ALchemy) last night on my surround setup, and also SOMA. I already knew this beforehand, but man I was missing out on quite a lot by gaming without real surround all these years.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, you changed your avatar again! Makes it harder to skim read and look at the profile pic to see who's talking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @boredgunner, I'll definitely have to check out SOMA soon as I really liked the look of that. Got a heap of games but not enough time or SSD space to play then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I do have Amnesia on the other PC and I will have to continue that too!
> 
> Quake 4 was pretty accurate with the reverb and occlusion sound modelling from what I remember - especially with the 7.1 set-up. Bioshock was awesome running OpenAL with the metal surfaces, dripping water and a Big Daddy stomping around. Thief 3 was terrifying when playing in the Shalebridge Cradle with the Audigy 2 ZS. As if the sound effects were not already unnerving enough for the uninitiated the EAX4 effects make it much worse.
> 
> I've heard reverb done in games recently like Wolfenstein: The New Order and it was an improvement over some games I've played lately where the sound was very sharp and detailed but lacked 'presence' in the game world. The illusion of presence was a little shattered for Wolfenstein when the old guy is talking to you at the checkpoint and although you're standing right in front of him about a metre away his voice is still sounding like he's at the other end of a stone tunnel.
> 
> I may have said this already but I really miss the audio in those flagship EAX/OpenAL games.
> 
> I like the positional audio that Razer Surround adds but the congested sound is a huge let down. When there's a lot happening in Unreal Tournament and a rocket explodes in there it sounds 'crunchy'.


I was stunned the first time I heard EAX, regular audio processing in most games sounds like crap by comparison. People miss the point when they focus in on CPU overhead for audio processing instead of how lame audio can be without good processing







.

I thought Caenlen was a new poster on first seeing the new avatar







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You talk about how to photograph headphones, perfectly in line with this thread for me


Ok, here is what I worked on this morning. I have wanted to do some shots with reflections but black acrylic is the go to and its expensive and scratches easily and I really don't do this that often. Recently saw that a coat of black spray paint on the back of regular glass will give a good reflection (no double reflection like a mirror or some surfaces will)

I need to find a bigger piece of glass to paint! I can't fit an entire reflection in the shot and the edges are just outside the frame.

Black Background:

__
https://flic.kr/p/KdRtQq


__
https://flic.kr/p/KdRtQq
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr

White Background:

__
https://flic.kr/p/JHrC3y


__
https://flic.kr/p/JHrC3y
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr

Setup shot for those intrested. Lots of controlling reflections and where light goes. I would like to get a backlight going on the "black" shot to give it some more definition around the edges.

http://s111.photobucket.com/user/silvrr600/media/IMG_5969-Edit_zpszwws0l3o.jpg.html


----------



## Farih

Wow all that for a picture of a a little headphone amp.

Nice pictures though, i like both tbh


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Wow all that for a picture of a a little headphone amp.
> 
> Nice pictures though, i like both tbh


Yeah a lot of people don't realize what goes into getting product shot for a website. With a bigger space, not so close to walls and ceilings I could ditch a lot of the light control, but I didn't feel like moving my table.


----------



## Farih

So this https://www.flickr.com/photos/adammrugacz/ is you ?

Those honey bee pictures are great !


----------



## silvrr

Yeah that's me.


----------



## Farih

You got some wallpaper worthy stuff there









Those birds in flight are pretty awesome to


----------



## caenlen

That is some professional photography. Wow man, you should really look into doing that stuff for like a side living (if you don't already). Impressive,


----------



## Wishmaker

Did I miss the Spotify news?







Are we there yet?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Did I miss the Spotify news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we there yet?


Hi mate, look a couple posts up. we did reach 6 almost, just one short of six and I couldn't get a 6th, but I don't feel like doing it, if someone else wants to take over I am still in, but I just am being lazy this week, trying to get ready to move to Ireland.







It is a big move for me.


----------



## caenlen

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG SON THAT D2000 DENON BASS WOOOOOOOOOOO

I see why these cans are legendary, lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANG SON THAT D2000 DENON BASS WOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> I see why these cans are legendary, lol


So i take it you got another headphone today, the Denon AH-D2000 ?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> So i take it you got another headphone today, the Denon AH-D2000 ?


Yep. Let's see if he says something along the lines of, "The T20rp is still better" within the next half hour.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> So i take it you got another headphone today, the Denon AH-D2000 ?


Yep. My t20rp mk3's sound muffled and the bass doesn't hit nearly as well, the vocals are terrible on t20s I didn't realize how bad it was until now, the soundstage, everything, HOW IS THE DENON D2000 POWERED BY A PHONE??? why does not every single person on earth own a pair of these? how did bill gates not hear these and mass prdouce 7 billion of them for the sake of humanity....

end game for 3 years. no doubt about it, that deep bass extension, I just don't understand how these sound so good, rofl :3


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep. Let's see if he says something along the lines of, "The T20rp is still better" within the next half hour.


well i have been hot swapping both cans... the D2000 destroy, literally destroy every single can I have ever tried... I do not see how this is possible, I mean just wow, just freaking wow...

edit: i would say the bass is on par with t20s with custom earpads. that soundstage tho on the d2000... i dunno, the vocals, everything is just "better" i would say the bass is equal though. i wish i could sell everything and grab the thx-00 mahagonies. since purple heart and ebony dont hit as hard as the mahagony

edit 2: just popped zmf lambskin pads on the t20s. and yes i like t20s better still. LOL omg i forgot... that bass, with the sheepskin, sheepskin magnet bass, earths magnets, my magnets, skinned sheep, ALL THE MAGNET SKIN!!!! d2000 are very nice tho, but yeah no nothing comes close to this when i put on proper earpads lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep. Let's see if he says something along the lines of, "The T20rp is still better" within the next half hour.


Spot on







.

Personally, I'd keep the Denons if they're the newer revision.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Personally, I'd keep the Denons if they're the newer revision.


well bass aside, philips shp-9500 sound better than everything else i own. i only want the ultimate bass for EDM and hip hop music. t20rp still wins in bass category over d2000 with right earpads.


----------



## Shardnax

Measurements look like the Denons should be considerably better than the T20.

Edit: I haven't heard either so measurements are all I've got to go on







.


----------



## Hydrored

Anybody have any though on the Astell&Kern AK300? Just read the review in Hi-FI Choice, i'm in the market for a new DAP

Thanks


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep. My t20rp mk3's sound muffled and the bass doesn't hit nearly as well, the vocals are terrible on t20s I didn't realize how bad it was until now, the soundstage, everything, HOW IS THE DENON D2000 POWERED BY A PHONE??? why does not every single person on earth own a pair of these? how did bill gates not hear these and mass prdouce 7 billion of them for the sake of humanity....
> 
> end game for 3 years. no doubt about it, that deep bass extension, I just don't understand how these sound so good, rofl :3


Yeup.

The Denon headphones are pretty much my one and only choice for closed backs.

You you get some wooden cups and some angled pads for the D2Ks and take them to a whole new level.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well i have been hot swapping both cans... the D2000 destroy, literally destroy every single can I have ever tried... I do not see how this is possible, I mean just wow, just freaking wow...
> 
> edit: i would say the bass is on par with t20s with custom earpads. that soundstage tho on the d2000... i dunno, the vocals, everything is just "better" i would say the bass is equal though. i wish i could sell everything and grab the thx-00 mahagonies. since purple heart and ebony dont hit as hard as the mahagony
> 
> edit 2: just popped zmf lambskin pads on the t20s. and yes i like t20s better still. LOL omg i forgot... that bass, with the sheepskin, sheepskin magnet bass, earths magnets, my magnets, skinned sheep, ALL THE MAGNET SKIN!!!! d2000 are very nice tho, but yeah no nothing comes close to this when i put on proper earpads lol


I really like my TH-X00 (mahogany).
You probably could have bought 2 pairs by now with the $$$ you spent on other HP's.








I don't think they are my "end game" though - still gotta try the STAX, and I want to try a good tube amp too - looking at the Feliks Elise, and then I'll probably want to upgrade HP's again, and...


----------



## Wishmaker

My D2K Mark Lawton pads can hold their own with any headphone out there. Nay, it will have amazing sound stage and frequency separation.



Put these puppies on and you will forget about the Fostex and other cans








. I am maxing Sia and Guetta : Bang my head against the wall and my ears are moving from the bass!







. Do not let me interrupt you! Go buy other cans







.



In addition, my hippocase gives me extra Hz in the bass range!!









On a more serious note, the D2K and D7k have an unique sound signature which is not for everyone. I listened to a pair of Fostex last week and they are missing something. Even the guy owning them said that my Denon have more sparkle and better stage. His Fostex is trying to do everything perfectly but falls short especially in the low range. Its lacks that roundness which it replaces with roughness. Bass should be not only rough but should have a je ne sais quoi with it.

One day I buy a D7K and will probably frame them for eternity







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup.
> 
> The Denon headphones are pretty much my one and only choice for closed backs.
> 
> You you get some wooden cups and some angled pads for the D2Ks and take them to a whole new level.


D2K will not have wooden cups anywhere. It has a different retention mechanism than the D5K and D7K. I could not convince Mark to make me a special pair







.


----------



## twerk

Speaking of D2K, sadly they are pretty damn hard to get hold of in the UK. I could import them from elsewhere but I thought I'd give the TH-X00's a go. Drop just finished!

Pricey but I view them as a collectors piece, not just a headphone.


----------



## Aventadoor

I actually gave my brother my old D2K's. He still have them


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well bass aside, philips shp-9500 sound better than everything else i own. i only want the ultimate bass for EDM and hip hop music. t20rp still wins in bass category over d2000 with right earpads.


Should listen to a Nighthawk with EQ for bass, can feel that bass in my chest even


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah that's me.


I love your work Adam. Your labrador shots are amazing. The way you use the light reflections on the coat is sweet.

So I have a bunch of memory kits I no longer am using. I am thinking about offering them for trade as I need one more DAC/Amp combo and a stand alone DAC.

If anybody is interested in trading I can make an official post with all of the pictures and everything else the forum requires.

Kits available are all DDR4:

4X 32GB (8GBx4) 2800MHz Adata - These are the red ones. Two kits are very lightly used, two kits are unopened.

64GB (8GBx8) 2800MHz G.Skill Ripjawz4 used for about 6 months.

2x 128GB (16GBx8) 2800MHz G.Skill Ripjawz4 used for about 6 months. (Obviously x99 only)

I know some of you guys hoard audio equipment like I hoard memory apparently. Let us unburden ourselves and get what we want.

My apologies if any rules broken.


----------



## caenlen

I'm selling everything. I just needed more time with the Denon's.

Keeping Denon D2000 for life.

Lawton pads look really similar in size and angle to my ZMF Lambskin earpads... putting them on now.

GG life.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm selling everything. I just needed more time with the Denon's.
> 
> Keeping Denon D2000 for life.
> 
> Lawton pads look really similar in size and angle to my ZMF Lambskin earpads... putting them on now.
> 
> GG life.


They could be identical for all we know. I am sure there was some reverse engineering of some sorts. Goodluck and happy listening. A word of warning, don't man handle them too much. I have never experienced any issue with mine but some people had broken screws or something back in the days when they were still being produced. Treat them like you would your private parts and they should last 24/7 abuse.

D2K allows the user to experience true harmony between the frequencies if set right. The EQ is your friend and for this song I am using the below curve.

1. First I want his voice to be clear but not too flat in order to enjoy the guitar. Guitars are *NOT* very middish, they are above the PA frequency most of you are using your 2000 dollar cans for









2. The chorus needs to synergise with the electronic guitar and I want the 1 min 23 treble to sound high! Therefore I push the treble a bit higher.

I want that tz tz tz tz sound







!

I have a pair that pushes well beyond my capacity to hear, so I want the 16-18k present. Last hearing tests I did state that I hear 18k so, I better get my 18k!! Thus a bit of treble so I can enjoy the tz tz tz tz sound *hahah*. You need synergy with frequencies not push them all to a flat sound!



Of course use the FLAC version!


----------



## hht92

So guys quick question i have the 681 evo, do I need every time to disconnect them when i close my pc? Are they powered on when pc is closed? Or they turn off when the pc close?

I know it seems a dumb question but i never had self power headphones.


----------



## Shardnax

The headphones aren't on when your computer isn't running.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm selling everything. I just needed more time with the Denon's.
> 
> Keeping Denon D2000 for life.
> 
> Lawton pads look really similar in size and angle to my ZMF Lambskin earpads... putting them on now.
> 
> GG life.


Jeez dude, you change your mind more often and more quickly than I do!







But I do agree, the older Denons are gems and if you have one, hang on to it for dear life!







I'm happy to report I'm a proud owner of an AH-D7000 which I'd had modded with HiFiMan SMC sockets (I have a few cables with HFM SMC plugs, both balance and SE). The pic below is actually my can, it was taken by the guy who'd modded it...which explains why it looks good, I truly suck at photography.


While I was at it, I had him mod my AH-D2000 as well....these two cans are among my permanent collection of cans, wouldn't sell 'em now because they sound so damn good.


The D7k is my only 'woody' (Grado and Audeze don't count as woody) though I did have a 'true' woody in the Audio Technica ATH-W5000, it's was the best looking woody I've seen personally, but I simply did not get its signature sound. Really not my cuppa.....anyway, it was my one and only attempt at a woody.


----------



## rathborne

Thanks to @boredgunner discussing surround sound and the old days of PC gaming sound I've been trying to find alternative ways to reimplement X-Fi quality sound without needing to find a PCI-E sound card and a DAC with optical input.

Has anyone tried the Creative X-Fi MB3 software?
http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3

Wondering if its a better sounding replacement to Razer Surround?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My D2K Mark Lawton pads can hold their own with any headphone out there. Nay, it will have amazing sound stage and frequency separation.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put these puppies on and you will forget about the Fostex and other cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am maxing Sia and Guetta : Bang my head against the wall and my ears are moving from the bass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Do not let me interrupt you! Go buy other cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, my hippocase gives me extra Hz in the bass range!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a more serious note, the D2K and D7k have an unique sound signature which is not for everyone. I listened to a pair of Fostex last week and they are missing something. Even the guy owning them said that my Denon have more sparkle and better stage. His Fostex is trying to do everything perfectly but falls short especially in the low range. Its lacks that roundness which it replaces with roughness. Bass should be not only rough but should have a je ne sais quoi with it.
> 
> One day I buy a D7K and will probably frame them for eternity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is this the case you are using? Or is there a different one? Also, where did you get the small pillow for the cable wrapping? I'd love to have a transport case that could fit my Sennheiser and Fostex 'phones.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this the case you are using? Or is there a different one? Also, where did you get the small pillow for the cable wrapping? I'd love to have a transport case that could fit my Sennheiser and Fostex 'phones.


Mine was bought from here : http://www.jaben.com.au

It is worth noting that I got this in 2011 so things may have changed.

The little small pillow is custom made and rather expensive (my gf did it so I don't mess up the cabling all the time I carry the cans).


----------



## hht92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The headphones aren't on when your computer isn't running.


Ok thanks mate.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Mine was bought from here : http://www.jaben.com.au
> 
> It is worth noting that I got this in 2011 so things may have changed.
> 
> The little small pillow is custom made and rather expensive (my gf did it so I don't mess up the cabling all the time I carry the cans).


Ok, cool








. I'll look through some pics online and in reviews to check it out







. And I've seen the pillows before, but now I'll have to be on the look out







. Does it have an official name? Other than 'mini pillow'?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Thanks to @boredgunner discussing surround sound and the old days of PC gaming sound I've been trying to find alternative ways to reimplement X-Fi quality sound without needing to find a PCI-E sound card and a DAC with optical input.
> 
> Has anyone tried the Creative X-Fi MB3 software?
> http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3
> 
> Wondering if its a better sounding replacement to Razer Surround?


The MB3 software requires you to have a device which can be set to 5.1/7.1 in windows(they must have had onboard sound in mind), and since the e10k can't do that, this software would be kind of useless.
No 5.1/7.1 in windows = no virtual "Surround" in games.

Or to put it different: You would need to use the onboard sound, to be able to get virtual surround from MB3.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ok, cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll look through some pics online and in reviews to check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And I've seen the pillows before, but now I'll have to be on the look out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Does it have an official name? Other than 'mini pillow'?


No clue if it has a different name. I will get back to you in 2 weeks when she is back and has some free time. Maybe she makes a second one and I ship it to you.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> The MB3 software requires you to have a device which can be set to 5.1/7.1 in windows(they must have had onboard sound in mind), and since the e10k can't do that, this software would be kind of useless.
> No 5.1/7.1 in windows = no virtual "Surround" in games.
> 
> Or to put it different: You would need to use the onboard sound, to be able to get virtual surround from MB3.


Damn, i was hoping it would function the same way that Razer Surround functions where Razer Surround appears as a usable audio output device in the OS and games and then pipes the modified audio to another device (eg E10K).

Edit: surely MB3 would have to function in a similar fashion if it is to trick games to declaring itself as a hardware accelerated EAX5 soundcard?


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Edit: surely MB3 would have to function in a similar fashion if it is to trick games to declaring itself as a hardware accelerated EAX5 soundcard?


Yes, but still you can only set this virtual device to whatever the device you choosen to run it on is capable of.

But mentioning eax5: MB3 can AFAIK do proper virtual surround in OpenAL games even on stereo output devices, just that only old games have OpenAL(or even EAX5).


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Thanks to @boredgunner discussing surround sound and the old days of PC gaming sound I've been trying to find alternative ways to reimplement X-Fi quality sound without needing to find a PCI-E sound card and a DAC with optical input.
> *
> Has anyone tried the Creative X-Fi MB3 software?*
> http://software.store.creative.com/p/software/sound-blaster-x-fi-mb3
> 
> Wondering if its a better sounding replacement to Razer Surround?


I'd also like to hear if anyone has used this. This is exactly what I want if I can use it for EAX support with everything else off. When I bought my Xonar I thought I was getting full support through GX, instead I got the broken mess that it is







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Yes, but still you can only set this virtual device to whatever the device you choosen to run it on is capable of.
> 
> But mentioning eax5: MB3 can AFAIK do proper virtual surround in OpenAL games even on stereo output devices, just that only old games have OpenAL(or even EAX5).


You don't even need a software suite like that to enable EAX and 3D HRTF/binaural simulation in OpenAL games. You just need to basically update your OpenAL DLL files manually and create or edit an INI file, as explained here:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1fzonq/psa_for_games_using_openal_including_minecraft/

I've tried that without my X-Fi sound card and it works wonderfully, with Windows set to stereo. I would imagine MB3 will suffice for DirectSound3D games too since it includes Creative ALchemy. Many of these games don't seem to require Windows to be set to 5.1 or 7.1.

- EDIT: Also props to Epic Games for implementing a 3D HRTF mode in Unreal Tournament 4 alpha! Don't think it's OpenAL based but still. Also The Talos Principle actually has OpenAL, though I think it's very limited in its functionality. Probably the first game to use it in 3 years or more.


----------



## Shardnax

I keep hoping they'll change to a standard release for UT4 instead of the weird plans they've got right now. I'm worried that potentially charging for maps/mods will squelch the number of maps and mods that get made







.


----------



## rathborne

I did try the UT4 HRTF ages ago when Insaw tge option but the game never booted properly so i disabled it. Sounds like i need to try it again.

It'd be nice if they figured out a lighter delivery method for patches instead of a 4GB download everytime they add a new map or skin.

I think i did try implementing OpenAL Soft and HRTF for Amnesia on my old Window 7 PC but couldn't get the game to run properly.

When I get a chance I'll read and watch this guy's review of MB3: http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=1158371


----------



## boredgunner

Amnesia: The Dark Descent was the first game I tested OpenAL soft in following that guide, and it worked great. Took a little while to setup though, forgot what issues I ran into exactly. I also tested Penumbra: Overture and Black Plague as well as Killing Floor, all of them working successfully.


----------



## rathborne

Looks like I might have to give it another go then







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well i have been hot swapping both cans... the D2000 destroy, literally destroy every single can I have ever tried... I do not see how this is possible, I mean just wow, just freaking wow...
> 
> edit: i would say the bass is on par with t20s with custom earpads. that soundstage tho on the d2000... i dunno, the vocals, everything is just "better" i would say the bass is equal though. i wish i could sell everything and grab the thx-00 mahagonies. since purple heart and ebony dont hit as hard as the mahagony
> 
> edit 2: just popped zmf lambskin pads on the t20s. and yes i like t20s better still. LOL omg i forgot... that bass, with the sheepskin, sheepskin magnet bass, earths magnets, my magnets, skinned sheep, ALL THE MAGNET SKIN!!!! d2000 are very nice tho, but yeah no nothing comes close to this when i put on proper earpads lol


Nope.

The truth of the matter is that you just don't know what you are listening to. And I say that in all sincerity with no offense what so ever.

You are just going from one extreme to the other and your ears are tricking your brain into thinking that more is better.

Try playing something by norah jones, adel, or amy whine house. The t20s should have little to no mid range. The vocals will sound pretty darn thin and flat where as the D2000s will sound a lot better.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> No clue if it has a different name. I will get back to you in 2 weeks when she is back and has some free time. Maybe she makes a second one and I ship it to you.


I'd be more than happy to compensate her for her time and work if that is the case







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that you just don't know what you are listening to. And I say that in all sincerity with no offense what so ever.
> 
> You are just going from one extreme to the other and your ears are tricking your brain into thinking that more is better.
> 
> Try playing something by norah jones, adel, or amy whine house. The t20s should have little to no mid range. The vocals will sound pretty darn thin and flat where as the D2000s will sound a lot better.


Is this the case with the whole line? I feel the T50s have rather forward mids/vocals. Testing some Norah Jones now.

EDIT: I'm not disappointed by hearing the Norah Jones songs that I know well ('Come Away With Me' album). Though I will have to re-listen on the TH-X00.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Looks like I might have to give it another go then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Kind of off topic but holy crap, just tried Penumbra in 5.1 surround for the first time last night, and with EFX enabled...









Yup, I miss OpenAL games even more now. SOMA can't touch that.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd be more than happy to compensate her for her time and work if that is the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Is this the case with the whole line? I feel the T50s have rather forward mids/vocals. Testing some Norah Jones now.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not disappointed by hearing the Norah Jones songs that I know well ('Come Away With Me' album). Though I will have to re-listen on the TH-X00.


No no, I am saying it would suck with the lamb skin pads and the T20s.

Basically what that should be doing is creating a much more closed off seal. You will get a big boom from bass, but the bass will start to drown out the mids.

It will basically start to act like the fostex TH600s.

And to be honest now that I think about it, the lamb skin pads might work for other people. For me and my friends, all they do is make wayyyy too good of a seal and cause the bass to just loose all control.

But who knows, they might actually work for other people.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@boredgunner there's a HV in the classifieds for under $1500.

It's now or never.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @boredgunner there's a HV in the classifieds for under $1500.
> 
> It's now or never.


Just after I bought my surround setup lol, what timing. Don't know anything about that builder. Thanks anyway though.









Although I've seen them for $1700-1800 several times, from known builders too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> edit 2: just popped zmf lambskin pads on the t20s. and yes i like t20s better still. LOL omg i forgot... that bass, with the sheepskin, sheepskin magnet bass, earths magnets, my magnets, skinned sheep, ALL THE MAGNET SKIN!!!! d2000 are very nice tho, but yeah no nothing comes close to this when i put on proper earpads lol


Not that it was a bold prediction but:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yep. Let's see if he says something along the lines of, "The T20rp is still better" within the next half hour.


Only it took longer than half an hour.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no, I am saying it would suck with the lamb skin pads and the T20s.
> 
> Basically what that should be doing is creating a much more closed off seal. You will get a big boom from bass, but the bass will start to drown out the mids.
> 
> It will basically start to act like the fostex TH600s.
> 
> And to be honest now that I think about it, the lamb skin pads might work for other people. For me and my friends, all they do is make wayyyy too good of a seal and cause the bass to just loose all control.
> 
> But who knows, they might actually work for other people.


Ah I see







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Kind of off topic but holy crap, just tried Penumbra in 5.1 surround for the first time last night, and with EFX enabled...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I miss OpenAL games even more now. SOMA can't touch that.


Oh good, I was getting worried that my nostalgia glasses were getting too rose tinted to objectively see the difference between audio in 2006 compared to now







. Stalker SOC had some great audio moments like the beginning of second level down in the Strelok's base after you descend the stairwell. Wow, that bit was amazing!

It also looks like the Creative X-Fi MB3 still doesn't do proper height-based HRTF but does look like it has more features and more customisation than Razer Surround especially being able to lower the exaggeration of panning effects. It may do elevation aware HRTF by using Alchemy though. Another thing I haven't determined yet is if MB3 can properly simulate the old 128 audio voices that the real X-Fi cards could do. Looks like I need to get OpenAL Soft working to confirm. I really want to enjoy EAX4/5 and convincing surround (or HRTF) audio again







.


----------



## Sonikku13

Finally got to try out the Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Damn, those little details pop up so much more than before...

However, I need a new USB cable - it keeps disconnecting, the Bimby, that is. And it's not plug-and-play, I had to download drivers from Schiit.

Anyone think I should buy PYST cables from Schiit, or should I just buy them from Monoprice? I also need an optical cable too, which I will buy from Monoprice.

Costs $50 from Schiit, costs $5 from Monoprice.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Finally got to try out the Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Damn, those little details pop up so much more than before...


What DAC is the Bimby replacing? I'm keen to hear your impressions for how different the DAC change is from something like say the FiiOs







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Oh good, I was getting worried that my nostalgia glasses were getting too rose tinted to objectively see the difference between audio in 2006 compared to now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Stalker SOC had some great audio moments like the beginning of second level down in the Strelok's base after you descend the stairwell. Wow, that bit was amazing!
> 
> It also looks like the Creative X-Fi MB3 still doesn't do proper height-based HRTF but does look like it has more features and more customisation than Razer Surround especially being able to lower the exaggeration of panning effects. It may do elevation aware HRTF by using Alchemy though. Another thing I haven't determined yet is if MB3 can properly simulate the old 128 audio voices that the real X-Fi cards could do. Looks like I need to get OpenAL Soft working to confirm. I really want to enjoy EAX4/5 and convincing surround (or HRTF) audio again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In an OpenAL game I would imagine you can simulate 128 voices/channels since it doesn't have to be hardware based, correct? I always thought EFX can do it all via software.

I finally got around to fixing the dated/broken OpenAL implementation of Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs. Normally there's no HRTF at all, as well as no surround support, so everything is stereo no matter what. OpenAL Soft works wonderfully here too, and I managed to choose my Titanium HD as the output device too so hardware acceleration is working. Surround support went from non-existent to excellent, I would imagine HRTF should be amazing now.


----------



## caenlen

These are my new headphones, https://www.amazon.com/Headset-Surround-Headphones-Microphone-iDeaUSA/dp/B01BZNQHUM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51F69LspM4L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=2579DFDVNCZ0KQR12TW7

They kick everythings butt I have ever tried, rofl makes no sense. Refunding my Denon D2000s and already got my T20s on Ebay, these things are insane for the price, and the vibration is done perfect, all my FLAC files even sound better with this than anything else, haha epic.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Finally got to try out the Schiit Bifrost Multibit. Damn, those little details pop up so much more than before...
> 
> 
> 
> What DAC is the Bimby replacing? I'm keen to hear your impressions for how different the DAC change is from something like say the FiiOs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It replaced an Aune T1 Mk.2 with Amperex 7308 tube. I bought the Bimby because the tubes I want cost as much as a Modi 2 at times... decided it wasn't worth a Modi 2 a year.

Disclaimer: I don't know audio terms very well. Here goes nothing.

Anyway... those little things... details are emphasized a tad more than control. So I guess it's a little more analytical than control.

My control, the Aune T1 Mk. 2, is relegated to amp duty until I can get an Asgard 2.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> These are my new headphones, https://www.amazon.com/Headset-Surround-Headphones-Microphone-iDeaUSA/dp/B01BZNQHUM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51F69LspM4L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=2579DFDVNCZ0KQR12TW7
> 
> They kick everythings butt I have ever tried, rofl makes no sense. Refunding my Denon D2000s and already got my T20s on Ebay, these things are insane for the price, and the vibration is done perfect, all my FLAC files even sound better with this than anything else, haha epic.


You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Wow, 4D bass enhancement you say? I believe I'd tried a similar type headset years ago, the ear cups vibrates when there's an explosion, gunfire and such, IOW, anything to do with bass. But, I recall it being very muddy sounding, bass overwhelms everything else....can't for the life of me recall what it was called though. Definitely bass canons they were!







So, we can conclude that caenlen is a basshead.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> These are my new headphones, https://www.amazon.com/Headset-Surround-Headphones-Microphone-iDeaUSA/dp/B01BZNQHUM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51F69LspM4L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=2579DFDVNCZ0KQR12TW7
> 
> They kick everythings butt I have ever tried, rofl makes no sense. Refunding my Denon D2000s and already got my T20s on Ebay, these things are insane for the price, and the vibration is done perfect, all my FLAC files even sound better with this than anything else, haha epic.


I'd have a headache in a couple minutes with a vibrating headset







.


----------



## Sonikku13

Simple question. Schiit PYST or Monoprice cables for USB and RCA? About to pull the trigger.


----------



## rathborne

I'd say the Monoprice cables would do the job. If you want to get better ones later then you'll still have the Monoprice as useful spares







.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> These are my new headphones, https://www.amazon.com/Headset-Surround-Headphones-Microphone-iDeaUSA/dp/B01BZNQHUM/ref=pd_sim_sbs_147_2?ie=UTF8&dpID=51F69LspM4L&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=2579DFDVNCZ0KQR12TW7
> 
> They kick everythings butt I have ever tried, rofl makes no sense. Refunding my Denon D2000s and already got my T20s on Ebay, these things are insane for the price, and the vibration is done perfect, all my FLAC files even sound better with this than anything else, haha epic.


We are not friends anymore







!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Simple question. Schiit PYST or Monoprice cables for USB and RCA? About to pull the trigger.


USB cable does not matter. Maybe spend a bit more for something that can take a bit of abuse.

For the rca cables, I would spend the extra money for the schiit cables.

Mono price cables would probably be fine, but you just never know what quality of cable you are getting until its too late.

Since you are in a rush and the schiit cables are cheap enough, I say screw it and get something you know works.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> USB cable does not matter. Maybe spend a bit more for something that can take a bit of abuse.
> 
> For the rca cables, I would spend the extra money for the schiit cables.
> 
> Mono price cables would probably be fine, but you just never know what quality of cable you are getting until its too late.
> 
> Since you are in a rush and the schiit cables are cheap enough, I say screw it and get something you know works.


Yep, I find that cheap USB cables work......most of the time. But, from my own experience, a decent quality USB cable would be preferred. I found that my DAC's would sometimes lose connection to my PC, using a good quality USB cable resolved that issue....I've gotten a Straight Wire USB cable for my Oppo HA-1, and a high quality Taiwan made audio grade USB cable for my Gustard X12. Seriously, when I was using some cheap USB printer type cable, I'd get signal cut off quite regularly, annoyed the crap outta me as I'd initially thought my USB ports were faulty. Good quality USB cable ensure consistent connection without the cut-offs, don't believe in all that unicorn fart and voodoo magic talk of expensive silver cables making 'day and night' difference in sound.


----------



## Sonikku13

Aight... due to budget issues... out of my control... decided on Monoprice for now. $11 for a USB, RCA, and two opticals as a stopgap is fine.

Ultimately, I do want PYST cables... but that Bimby was expensive. I wouldn't be able to explain $57 in cables to my family so soon after I bought the Bimby. $39 saved now with intention of buying PYST cables when I get my Asgard 2 is worth it.

Only has to work 8 months or so.

Ugh... my Xbox 360 E has no optical out.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Wow, 4D bass enhancement you say? I believe I'd tried a similar type headset years ago, the ear cups vibrates when there's an explosion, gunfire and such, IOW, anything to do with bass. But, I recall it being very muddy sounding, bass overwhelms everything else....can't for the life of me recall what it was called though. Definitely bass canons they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we can conclude that caenlen is a basshead.


It's not muddy bass at all on these, the JVC SV2000 bass canon kings were more muddy then these, also the highs on this are better than anything I own, I can make out every word of every single song I listn to no matter the genre, even Radiohead songs, but the treble isn't harsh like on the D2000, might be the wrong word, harsh, I just know it is fatiguing when I listen to the D2000. Soundstage is also best I have ever heard... I thought 7.1 would be crap, but this brand nailed it out of the park somehow.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's not muddy bass at all on these, the JVC SV2000 bass canon kings were more muddy then these, also the highs on this are better than anything I own, I can make out every word of every single song I listn to no matter the genre, even Radiohead songs, but the treble isn't harsh like on the D2000, might be the wrong word, harsh, I just know it is fatiguing when I listen to the D2000. Soundstage is also best I have ever heard... I thought 7.1 would be crap, but this brand nailed it out of the park somehow.


Gosh, if mids is so muddied that you can't make out what the artists is singing, then it's not only bad, it's terribad!







I can't say one way or another with regard to that gaming headset as I've not tried it myself, suffice to say that as long as you're happy with it, then all is good. Personally, I've NEVER tried a headset, from Razer to Logitech to HX Cloud, that makes me wanna use them for anything other than gaming. Well, perhaps the HX Cloud since it actually didn't sound bad for music.

The thing about this hobby is that, the further you move along the chain from basic to mid to higher end gear, the more you learn to appreciate what good sound sounds like (the definition of 'good', of course, varies from person to person). I'd gotten a Klipsch Image One BT a couple of years back, and back I'd though quite highly of it. It sounded great to me since what I'd thought to be good enough treble, mids and a thumping bass. Recently recharged it and gave it a spin.....my goodness, it sounded boomy, mids and treble were recessed to the point where I'd say they were veiled, and veiled badly at that. Don't know how I could have thought them to 'audiophile' standard back then. The can is still good though, for those times when I'm willing to trade audio quality for convenience.....not having cables can be so liberating.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Gosh, if mids is so muddied that you can't make out what the artists is singing, then it's not only bad, it's terribad!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say one way or another with regard to that gaming headset as I've not tried it myself, suffice to say that as long as you're happy with it, then all is good. Personally, I've NEVER tried a headset, from Razer to Logitech to HX Cloud, that makes me wanna use them for anything other than gaming. Well, perhaps the HX Cloud since it actually didn't sound bad for music.
> 
> The thing about this hobby is that, the further you move along the chain from basic to mid to higher end gear, the more you learn to appreciate what good sound sounds like (the definition of 'good', of course, varies from person to person). I'd gotten a Klipsch Image One BT a couple of years back, and back I'd though quite highly of it. It sounded great to me since what I'd thought to be good enough treble, mids and a thumping bass. Recently recharged it and gave it a spin.....my goodness, it sounded boomy, mids and treble were recessed to the point where I'd say they were veiled, and veiled badly at that. Don't know how I could have thought them to 'audiophile' standard back then. The can is still good though, for those times when I'm willing to trade audio quality for convenience.....not having cables can be so liberating.


Philips SHP-9500 rated very high on head fi for its clarity of vocals still produces hard to understand words from Irish folk songs and Radiohead songs, these headphones do not have that issue I can make out every word. Also hyper x cloud is crap imo, sounded awful to me, only the new Cloudx Revolver is decent, but this runs circles around even that.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Philips SHP-9500 rated very high on head fi for its clarity of vocals still produces hard to understand words from Irish folk songs and Radiohead songs, these headphones do not have that issue I can make out every word. Also hyper x cloud is crap imo, sounded awful to me, only the new Cloudx Revolver is decent, but this runs circles around even that.


Hey, I'm NOT arguing with you about this, as long as you're happy with it, no need to justify yourself to me or anyone else here. All I can say is, wait for the 'honeymoon' to past, then let's see if you feel the same way about it. We're all friends here, though there are other forums where peeps would snigger and trash talk you for saying a gaming headset like that one sounds better than a Philips SHP9500 and the much loved Denon AH-D2000. My philosophy is, we all hear the same things, and it sounds different to each and everyone of us, what constitute 'good' and 'bad' sound really depend on our ability to hear, and personal preferences. We ARE allowed to have varying opinions and ideas, there is no right or wrong, that's what makes this hobby so much fun.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, I'm NOT arguing with you about this, as long as you're happy with it, no need to justify yourself to me or anyone else here. All I can say is, wait for the 'honeymoon' to past, then let's see if you feel the same way about it. We're all friends here, though there are other forums where peeps would snigger and trash talk you for saying a gaming headset like that one sounds better than a Philips SHP9500 and the much loved Denon AH-D2000. My philosophy is, we all hear the same things, and it sounds different to each and everyone of us, what constitute 'good' and 'bad' sound really depend on our ability to hear, and personal preferences. We ARE allowed to have varying opinions and ideas, there is no right or wrong, that's what makes this hobby so much fun.


Aye... I used to be one of those people who talked trash about headsets, and still do, 99% of them are crap. This is a very unique headset though, haha don't knock it til you try it.All genres of music are more fun to me, the bass driver is positioned perfectly, then its also wired with the vibration unit, so lower frequencies vibrate, but it also has deep bass like the T20s, its a nice combo, and it doesn't interfere with vocals at all or soundstage because all 3 drivers are seperate and its very thick earpads... its really unique haha

If you ever try them, listen to hip hop songs, like from the Weeknd artist, or well anything, and you will see what I mean







I know you are not arguing with me, just saying I also know what people think of me here, but I don't really care, these sound better to me, and its a fun factor involved as well.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Aye... I used to be one of those people who talked trash about headsets, and still do, 99% of them are crap. This is a very unique headset though, haha don't knock it til you try it.All genres of music are more fun to me, the bass driver is positioned perfectly, then its also wired with the vibration unit, so lower frequencies vibrate, but it also has deep bass like the T20s, its a nice combo, and it doesn't interfere with vocals at all or soundstage because all 3 drivers are seperate and its very thick earpads... its really unique haha
> 
> If you ever try them, listen to hip hop songs, like from the Weeknd artist, or well anything, and you will see what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know you are not arguing with me, just saying I also know what people think of me here, but I don't really care, these sound better to me, and its a fun factor involved as well.


Nah, I don't think anyone thinks badly of you, just that your choice of cans and personal preference is somewhat.....perplexing, pehaps esoteric even. But hey, we can differ in opinions and as to what sounds good (or bad). Put it this way, when I said that I love my Grado GS1000i (in other forums), I can almost hear gasps of disbelief as the GS1000i can be quite......the treble cannons, so to say. But it has a sublime and surreal bass, really won me over with its sparkly highs and bass.....and its mids (and vocals) is pretty damn good as well. Only vocals (female) that beats it, imo, is the ATH-AD2000......female vocals on that can was really special.


----------



## rathborne

I am really liking this Bottlehead Crack with Speedball driving the HD650s. Also got some other tubes with it... not sure what they really are but I put the same ones that appear in the photo back in the amp and giving it a listen now.



Came with a Tung Sol 5998 (I think that's the big one I'm running now), an early 60's Valvo ECC82 driver tube (looks like the little one in there), a Mullard 6080 and a Siemens E80CC.

I've been picking out new sounds and details in songs that I hadn't been able to distinguish before - and these are songs that I have listened to _a lot_.

I'm probably going to call this my endgame amp (for the sake of my wallet mostly







)... that doesn't rule out a DAC update later though







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, I'm NOT arguing with you about this, as long as you're happy with it, no need to justify yourself to me or anyone else here. All I can say is, wait for the 'honeymoon' to past, then let's see if you feel the same way about it. We're all friends here, though there are other forums where peeps would snigger and trash talk you for saying a gaming headset like that one sounds better than a Philips SHP9500 and the much loved Denon AH-D2000. My philosophy is, we all hear the same things, and it sounds different to each and everyone of us, what constitute 'good' and 'bad' sound really depend on our ability to hear, and personal preferences. We ARE allowed to have varying opinions and ideas, there is no right or wrong, that's what makes this hobby so much fun.


Very well said







. Not many people like that exist on Head-fi and even here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I am really liking this Bottlehead Crack with Speedball driving the HD650s. Also got some other tubes with it... not sure what they really are but I put the same ones that appear in the photo back in the amp and giving it a listen now.
> 
> 
> 
> Came with a Tung Sol 5998 (I think that's the big one I'm running now), an early 60's Valvo ECC82 driver tube (looks like the little one in there), a Mullard 6080 and a Siemens E80CC.
> 
> I've been picking out new sounds and details in songs that I hadn't been able to distinguish before - and these are songs that I have listened to _a lot_.
> 
> I'm probably going to call this my endgame amp (for the sake of my wallet mostly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... that doesn't rule out a DAC update later though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That thing looks gorgeous. I hope to see more detailed impressions on it as you listen more







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nah, I don't think anyone thinks badly of you, just that your choice of cans and personal preference is somewhat.....perplexing, pehaps esoteric even. But hey, we can differ in opinions and as to what sounds good (or bad). Put it this way, when I said that I love my Grado GS1000i (in other forums), I can almost hear gasps of disbelief as the GS1000i can be quite......the treble cannons, so to say. But it has a sublime and surreal bass, really won me over with its sparkly highs and bass.....and its mids (and vocals) is pretty damn good as well. Only vocals (female) that beats it, imo, is the ATH-AD2000......female vocals on that can was really special.


Well I am the only person in existence that likes the Beyer T90s as well, lol

Also, I do love the Denon D2000's, I'm not saying I don't love them, they are just a little too fatiguing on the high end sometimes. They are overall better than the T20s though, there is no doubt about that. This headset does not go as deep in the bass as the other two, but it just is a very unique experience, I am really enjoying it haha


----------



## Spork13

That is a work of art!

While waiting for my STAX to finally arrive I gave in to my "Tube curiousness" and ordered one of these:



My wallet is in a state of shock. It's curled up in a fetal position in the corner...

Hopefully this will be my first and last tube amp purchase...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That thing looks gorgeous. I hope to see more detailed impressions on it as you listen more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Impressions so far with the Tung Sol 5998 and Valvo ECC82... not great for crowded metal tracks like Doom 2016's BFG Division where everything starts feeling a bit smashed together... but plays piano, orchestral and tracks with less going on better than what I've heard so far. This current combo seems to be less versatile than the HD650+O2 combo but focuses more on a specific collection and genre set of music and does it better. Even the Mac notification 'ding' sounds so much nicer







.

The bass feels like it gets a little deeper on the Crack but its still not going to make the HD650s a banging EDM headphone







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> That is a work of art!


Thanks, it is very nice... but for the record I need to state I didn't make it so can't claim credit







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> My wallet is in a state of shock. It's curled up in a fetal position in the corner...
> 
> Hopefully this will be my first and last tube amp purchase...


If I look over there... yep, my wallet is doing the same thing







!

Luckily I haven't shown it the string of bills coming in soon or else it'd need to be put in a padded room next







.

That amp looks familiar... is that the Feliks Audio Elise







?


----------



## rathborne

Quick question for everyone, does anyone use a Mac and what media player are you using?

I normally use VLC but on the Mac it seems really unreliable playing back lossless files as it will delay playback and introduce scratching and glitches into the audio that are really not pleasant and totally absent from the Windows version of VLC.


----------



## Spork13

Yes, it is the Elise.
Well spotted.


----------



## rathborne

I remember talking to another guy on stereo.net.au about tube amps and that was the one he upgraded to for his HD650s







.

Giving some of the deep house a try on the Crack (...when I really should be considering winding down for sleep).

The touch of extra bass is welcome here and one thing I have noticed is additional activity in the treble. Not something I was expecting from the setup however it might be because there's not a great number of sounds fighting for space on the tube (only way I can describe the congested sound in some tracks) with these tracks.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> USB cable does not matter. Maybe spend a bit more for something that can take a bit of abuse.
> 
> For the rca cables, I would spend the extra money for the schiit cables.
> 
> Mono price cables would probably be fine, but you just never know what quality of cable you are getting until its too late.
> 
> Since you are in a rush and the schiit cables are cheap enough, I say screw it and get something you know works.


This. I won't spend a bunch on HDMI, USB, etc, but, I won't cheap out and go for $1 stuff either. I've had too many super cheapo cables cut out on me or die.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nah, I don't think anyone thinks badly of you, just that your choice of cans and personal preference is somewhat.....perplexing, pehaps esoteric even. But hey, we can differ in opinions and as to what sounds good (or bad). Put it this way, when I said that I love my Grado GS1000i (in other forums), I can almost hear gasps of disbelief as the GS1000i can be quite......the treble cannons, so to say. But it has a sublime and surreal bass, really won me over with its sparkly highs and bass.....and its mids (and vocals) is pretty damn good as well. Only vocals (female) that beats it, imo, is the ATH-AD2000......female vocals on that can was really special.


I think most of us just think he should try spending more time before he throws them to the wolves








. It's definitely confounding how lesser cans can be preferred over much better ones. Those poor Stax







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> This. I won't spend a bunch on HDMI, USB, etc, but, I won't cheap out and go for $1 stuff either. I've had too many super cheapo cables cut out on me or die.


I've always had good experiences with the AmazonBasics and FosPower stuff in the cable department. $10-$20 depending on the cable type and they're pretty durable.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> This. I won't spend a bunch on HDMI, USB, etc, but, I won't cheap out and go for $1 stuff either. I've had too many super cheapo cables cut out on me or die.


I like the Audioqeust forest range, good build quality and flexible and above all not to expensive.

I make my own power cables, super high quality and doesnt even cost a fraction of what the "audiophile" power cables cost.


----------



## badtaylorx

Ok, it's down to 2 choices. I'm going to skip tubes for the time-being.

Alpha Prime upgrade should be in in the next couple of weeks. My STX II is headed for Taiwan for repairs, leaving me with just an eClaro soundcard. Good card, but the amp SUCKS.

Insight to these 2 choices would be appreciated.

Massdrop has 1d left on a Matrix M-stage HPA 3b balanced amp which looks great in balanced mode, but it'll be some time before I can afford a balanced dac.

or

a JDS Labs Element. Powerful, but nothing special as far as I know??? From what I read it just seems like a decent "all-arounder"

thoughts???

and holy cow, the stain work on that Bottlehead is amazing!!! you sir, are a craftsman!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> Ok, it's down to 2 choices. I'm going to skip tubes for the time-being.
> 
> Alpha Prime upgrade should be in in the next couple of weeks. My STX II is headed for Taiwan for repairs, leaving me with just an eClaro soundcard. Good card, but the amp SUCKS.
> 
> Insight to these 2 choices would be appreciated.
> 
> Massdrop has 1d left on a Matrix M-stage HPA 3b balanced amp which looks great in balanced mode, but it'll be some time before I can afford a balanced dac.
> 
> or
> 
> a JDS Labs Element. Powerful, but nothing special as far as I know??? From what I read it just seems like a decent "all-arounder"
> 
> thoughts???
> 
> and holy cow, the stain work on that Bottlehead is amazing!!! you sir, are a craftsman!


I wouldnt get the Matrix M-stage because that would be rewarding a company for stealing somebody else his work.
Looking at the PSU in that amp i dont think it will sound like an Original Lehmann either.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> and holy cow, the stain work on that Bottlehead is amazing!!! you sir, are a craftsman!


Thanks but I'm only the lucky new owner of this beauty, credit for the craftmanship goes to the original artist (who I'll have to track down and praise)







.


----------



## badtaylorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I wouldnt get the Matrix M-stage because that would be rewarding a company for stealing somebody else his work.
> Looking at the PSU in that amp i dont think it will sound like an Original Lehmann either.


I see that the original m-stage IS a direct clone,

this one however is a completely different layout, style, amp really. Or were you just saying that because of the original ripoff you'd avoid them completely?

http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/amppixxx_zpsovdi1mpj.jpg.html


----------



## caenlen

dang, I can't get my t20s to sell, so I guess I have to refund everything except those including the 4d which I like better, lulz.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> dang, I can't get my t20s to sell, so I guess I have to refund everything except those including the 4d which I like better, lulz.


What have they been on Ebay, a day? lol, you have headphone ADD.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What have they been on Ebay, a day? lol, you have headphone ADD.


I have more than headphone ADD, I have life ADD bro lol You should have seen my video card benchmark phase, I owned 10 different GPU's in course of two years. DDD


----------



## Shardnax

I'd give it a little more time, unless you absolutely have to unload them. I've had stuff sit for over a week in spite of picking up a dozen watchers in under a day.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd give it a little more time, unless you absolutely have to unload them. I've had stuff sit for over a week in spite of picking up a dozen watchers in under a day.


Yeah I will let it run its course. I need them to sell mainly because I have no use for the ZMF Lambskin earpads. I am also still in an eternal struggle if I want to keep the D2000's or not... I got a good price on them for $223 shipped. If T20s sell I probably will keep them, I can only carry two headphones with me to Ireland. lol, and SHP-9500 already has top honors.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah I will let it run its course. I need them to sell mainly because I have no use for the ZMF Lambskin earpads. I am also still in an eternal struggle if I want to keep the D2000's or not... I got a good price on them for $223 shipped. If T20s sell I probably will keep them, I can only carry two headphones with me to Ireland. lol, and SHP-9500 already has top honors.


Hmmmmmmmmmmm

When you go to ireland, how long will you be staying and what will your living arrangements be like?

I mean if you are going for a few months, screw it.

If you are going for several years, then keep the denons.

If you are going for several years and you will have your own place, then sell it all and get some used sennheiser HD600s and then save up for a decent amp and dac.

I can promise you that your amp is causing the fatiguing sound of the D2Ks.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah I will let it run its course. I need them to sell mainly because I have no use for the ZMF Lambskin earpads. I am also still in an eternal struggle if I want to keep the D2000's or not... I got a good price on them for $223 shipped. If T20s sell I probably will keep them, I can only carry two headphones with me to Ireland. lol, and SHP-9500 already has top honors.


Wait a sec, since you can only take 2 cans with you, what's gonna happen to the OMGBBQ godly iDeaGamer 7.1 headset?







You're not leaving it behind, are you?

I agree what Tjj226 Angel had said, give yourself some time to adjust to the signature sound of new can.....sometimes a little patience pays off. For example, I'd gotten my T50RP for a damn good price (about 75USD), but felt I'd made a mistake. I recall being quite underwhelmed on first listen at stock config. I was even toying with the idea of selling it as I could not have it on for more than a few mins before I'd find myself being quite irritated by the hot treble (grainy and harsh). Mids sound decent enough though bass was quite thin. I bough a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha pads, replaced the old ones on my Alpha Dog, and took the old Alpha pads and swapped out the stock T50RP pads with them. Yowzah, a simple change in pads and the T50RP sounded like a totally different animal.....bass was boosted, treble didn't sound harsh or grainy, didn't note much change in the mids. But overall, even before modding inside the driver housings, the change in sound signature left me slack jawed. No wonder Dan of MrSpeakers loved using these Fostex drivers (then) for his line of cans, they respond quite dramatically to mods.......even a simple one like the ear pads.


----------



## davcc22

do i get to join as i have the hyperx cloud core ( same can's as the cloud and cloud 2 just a differnt mic)


----------



## twerk

Could someone please recommend me a cheap, portable headphone USB amp/DAC? I'm between houses for the next few months so can't use my desktop setup.

It will be used with my HD 650's and TH-X00 Ebony (when they arrive). Budget is around £100.

I was thinking about the old DragonFly, there's one left on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audioquest-15660-DragonFly-Converter-Black/dp/B00H00VLZQ

Thanks!

Edit: If it could work with my iPhone that would be a bonus but not a necessity!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Could someone please recommend me a cheap, portable headphone USB amp/DAC? I'm between houses for the next few months so can't use my desktop setup.
> 
> It will be used with my HD 650's and TH-X00 Ebony (when they arrive). Budget is around £100.
> 
> I was thinking about the old DragonFly, there's one left on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audioquest-15660-DragonFly-Converter-Black/dp/B00H00VLZQ
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: If it could work with my iPhone that would be a bonus but not a necessity!


The Schiit Fulla is another option, it has a nice volume knob and has uses USB mini instead of a fixed USB type A which I prefer. Its a bit cheaper too.
http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/schiit-fulla-dac-headphone-amp.html

No idea how Iphones handle USB dacs, so can't comment on that.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> I see that the original m-stage IS a direct clone,
> 
> this one however is a completely different layout, style, amp really. Or were you just saying that because of the original ripoff you'd avoid them completely?
> 
> http://s1084.photobucket.com/user/badtaylorx/media/amppixxx_zpsovdi1mpj.jpg.html


As you can see they still use the same design layout, what seems to be a difference is the dac on PCB wich the standard Lehmann Linear doesnt have (have a version with a dac to allthough Lehmann's dac isnt very good)

The first Matrix M-stage was attleast a good attempt with some good parts.
The later models seem to be cheaping out on the own Original ripp off even.

From this:


to this:


to this:


Clearly all coming from the original ripp-off.

People owning the Lehmann Linear and the Matrix M-stage all say the Lehmann sounds superior.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/494871/matrix-m-stage-clone-vs-lehmann-black-cube-linear (read the posts of people that have both)
Not that i would get a original Lehmann in US though, price is just stupid there.
I got mine for 600$ new but in US they go for 1149$









Do think that buying ripp-offs doesnt help to get new stuff developed.


----------



## rathborne

I'm thinking of getting a DAC to stay with the Crack. Ideally I'm looking for something that can do USB and optical inputs and is relatively cheap and compact that will pair with the Crack. Currently using a FiiO E10K as the main DAC.

Anyone familiar with the SMSL Sanskrit 6th?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Could someone please recommend me a cheap, portable headphone USB amp/DAC? I'm between houses for the next few months so can't use my desktop setup.
> 
> It will be used with my HD 650's and TH-X00 Ebony (when they arrive). Budget is around £100.
> 
> I was thinking about the old DragonFly, there's one left on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audioquest-15660-DragonFly-Converter-Black/dp/B00H00VLZQ
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: If it could work with my iPhone that would be a bonus but not a necessity!


Dragonfly Black sounds noticeably better than Schiit Fulla. Black also sound better than Dragonfly Red imo, I have owned all 3. Black increased bass, made the vocals more clear, and imaging better. Schiit Fulla does make the vocals a touch clear as well, but it didn't help the sound stage as much, and the vocals didn't sound as silky. I prefer the Black.

@tjjangel and halflife

I am moving to Ireland permanently, I hope to find a job after I get my PhD. As much as I love the 4D headphones (and I do) they are bulky, and ugly, and light up blue on the sides (I am not getting laid with that crap if a girl walks by my dorm and sees me wearing it) so those are going back for a refund. Also, the only reason I have been going crazy on headphone swapping again lately is its a stress reliever for me, as I mentioned a long time ago I grew up in a toxic family, and my half-sister, yes I refer to her as half, rumors are she started making meth again, and hearing my Dad cuss every damn day for the last twenty year sof my life through these thin walls, and he still gives her money for her cigs and stuff (even though when i was sick in 2005 from salmonella poisoning he couldn't buy me meds cause too pricey), thats only tip of iceberg, needless to say thats only reason I am the way I am, it distracts me from reality. Once I get settled in Ireland, I will do much better.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Anyone familiar with the SMSL Sanskrit 6th?


Ehh, the Sanskrit is kind of a middling DAC. I actually didn't like the one I tried at all.

Instead I'd point you to either the Schiit Modi 2 Uber (the Uber adds Coaxial and optical inputs) or the SMSL M6. Both are about $150 and pretty good, with the Modi winning out in my book.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I can't resist.... While I've never lived in a dorm, my audio and computer gear was the last thing anyone I brought over looked at... Most of them didn't even care what kind of car I had either
















As for headphones, myself I'm going to be more than happy with my current setup and due to a few things new audio gear is on hold for a while, but that's life ^_^


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Dragonfly Black sounds noticeably better than Schiit Fulla. Black also sound better than Dragonfly Red imo, I have owned all 3. Black increased bass, made the vocals more clear, and imaging better. Schiit Fulla does make the vocals a touch clear as well, but it didn't help the sound stage as much, and the vocals didn't sound as silky. I prefer the Black.


Any idea how the Black compares to the previous 1.2 DragonFly? The 1.2 is a bit more expensive and seems to have a slightly inferior DAC but a beefier amp stage.

I do like the volume knob on the Fulla but if that requires a sound quality trade-off then it's not worth it IMO.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Dragonfly Black sounds noticeably better than Schiit Fulla. Black also sound better than Dragonfly Red imo, I have owned all 3. Black increased bass, made the vocals more clear, and imaging better. Schiit Fulla does make the vocals a touch clear as well, but it didn't help the sound stage as much, and the vocals didn't sound as silky. I prefer the Black.


You think the Dragonfly black would make me happy ?
Looking for something simple i can use on my 2nd (wife's) PC.

Will have to power up to 300ohm headphones though.

I tryed my Nighthawk on her PC yesterday and my god its terrible lol.
Tryed it on alc1150 onboard and the HyperX Cloud II USB soundcard.
Gave me a good feeling about my own audio gear though


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Any idea how the Black compares to the previous 1.2 DragonFly? The 1.2 is a bit more expensive and seems to have a slightly inferior DAC but a beefier amp stage.
> 
> I do like the volume knob on the Fulla but if that requires a sound quality trade-off then it's not worth it IMO.


Fulla has noise USB issues. Read reviews on Amazon, top helpful review on Amazon for fulla mentions it, the noisy crackle that bleeds through the Fulla (its the main reason I didnt keep mine), Never tried 1.2 version, I know Pez has the 1.2 version though so ask him. I watched a video on it though, and Audioquest showed how they improved over 1.2 with Black 1.5.

I disagree with the Modi 2 Uber recommendation, if its just for headphones, he might as well spend the extra $75 and just grab the modi multibit. I hate my Modi 2... I'll sell it to anyone for $50 just hit me up haha. It ameks everything harsh, I definitely need something better for my D2000's.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Impressions so far with the Tung Sol 5998 and Valvo ECC82... not great for crowded metal tracks like Doom 2016's BFG Division where everything starts feeling a bit smashed together... but plays piano, orchestral and tracks with less going on better than what I've heard so far. This current combo seems to be less versatile than the HD650+O2 combo but focuses more on a specific collection and genre set of music and does it better. Even the Mac notification 'ding' sounds so much nicer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The bass feels like it gets a little deeper on the Crack but its still not going to make the HD650s a banging EDM headphone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thank you! Glad to see you are enjoying it







. As much as I love my HD650, I'm actually considering selling them







. I'll have to listen to them again. Maybe they'll turn into work 'phones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quick question for everyone, does anyone use a Mac and what media player are you using?
> 
> I normally use VLC but on the Mac it seems really unreliable playing back lossless files as it will delay playback and introduce scratching and glitches into the audio that are really not pleasant and totally absent from the Windows version of VLC.


When I had my Mac, I liked VOX. However, it is VERY simplified, but I did not have issues with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> do i get to join as i have the hyperx cloud core ( same can's as the cloud and cloud 2 just a differnt mic)


Of course! We welcome all music and audio lovers alike








.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Dragonfly Black sounds noticeably better than Schiit Fulla. Black also sound better than Dragonfly Red imo, I have owned all 3. Black increased bass, made the vocals more clear, and imaging better. Schiit Fulla does make the vocals a touch clear as well, but it didn't help the sound stage as much, and the vocals didn't sound as silky. I prefer the Black.
> 
> @tjjangel and halflife
> 
> I am moving to Ireland permanently, I hope to find a job after I get my PhD. As much as I love the 4D headphones (and I do) they are bulky, and ugly, and light up blue on the sides (I am not getting laid with that crap if a girl walks by my dorm and sees me wearing it) so those are going back for a refund.


I imagine the uninitiated would scoff at a pair of SR-009s (or anything that isn't Beats)







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> do i get to join as i have the hyperx cloud core ( same can's as the cloud and cloud 2 just a differnt mic)


Sure, it's still a sorta can, so welcome to the club!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fulla has noise USB issues. Read reviews on Amazon, top helpful review on Amazon for fulla mentions it, the noisy crackle that bleeds through the Fulla (its the main reason I didnt keep mine), Never tried 1.2 version, I know Pez has the 1.2 version though so ask him. I watched a video on it though, and Audioquest showed how they improved over 1.2 with Black 1.5.
> 
> I disagree with the Modi 2 Uber recommendation, if its just for headphones, he might as well spend the extra $75 and just grab the modi multibit. I hate my Modi 2... I'll sell it to anyone for $50 just hit me up haha. It ameks everything harsh, I definitely need something better for my D2000's.


Sometimes, this audio distortion can come from surprisingly unthought of source. When I had my Fostex HPA4 hooked up to my Rokit5 G3's, I was surprised to hear some audio crackling and a sort of watery sound, these got worse when I play a game. At first, I'd sorta concluded it was due to my speakers being hooked up to two separate sources. Removing one (took off the Balanced XLR cables and left only the RCA's for the HPA4. The audio distortion still persisted. Then concluded that it was due to inferior USB cable (used the one that came with the HPA4), tried using a Straight Wire audiophile grade cable and still the noise persisted.

I was on the verge of throwing up my hands when I'd stumbled upon ferrite chokes, I'd put two on the power cable for my PSU and was quite surprised that the audio distortion faded. At the same time, I'd connected my speakers (each has its own power cable) to a Castle line conditioner which a bud of mine had given me. All these fixes resulted in distortion free speakers when I play games and listen to music. Sometimes, these fixes can be from quite far afield and one would not have thought of it....I sure as heck didn't, but talking to a guy who sells cables and accessories resulted in this 'find'. My bud was with me then, he simply offered his unused Castle line conditioner for free........even brought it all the way to my house. Needless to say, I took him out for a sumptuous lunch that day.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Sometimes, this audio distortion can come from surprisingly unthought of source. When I had my Fostex HPA4 hooked up to my Rokit5 G3's, I was surprised to hear some audio crackling and a sort of watery sound, these got worse when I play a game. At first, I'd sorta concluded it was due to my speakers being hooked up to two separate sources. Removing one (took off the Balanced XLR cables and left only the RCA's for the HPA4. The audio distortion still persisted. Then concluded that it was due to inferior USB cable (used the one that came with the HPA4), tried using a Straight Wire audiophile grade cable and still the noise persisted.
> 
> I was on the verge of throwing up my hands when I'd stumbled upon ferrite chokes, I'd put two on the power cable for my PSU and was quite surprised that the audio distortion faded. At the same time, I'd connected my speakers (each has its own power cable) to a Castle line conditioner which a bud of mine had given me. All these fixes resulted in distortion free speakers when I play games and listen to music. Sometimes, these fixes can be from quite far afield and one would not have thought of it....I sure as heck didn't, but talking to a guy who sells cables and accessories resulted in this 'find'. My bud was with me then, he simply offered his unused Castle line conditioner for free........even brought it all the way to my house. Needless to say, I took him out for a sumptuous lunch that day.


Regardless, you should listen to a Fulla and a DF Black side by side, the Black just sounds better, at least imo.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a DAC to stay with the Crack. Ideally I'm looking for something that can do USB and optical inputs and is relatively cheap and compact that will pair with the Crack. Currently using a FiiO E10K as the main DAC.
> 
> Anyone familiar with the SMSL Sanskrit 6th?


I don't have alot of higher end equipment, but the Sanskrit 6th i have offers the sharpest image from all things i compared it too(well, that would be a soundblaster Z, SMSL SD793-II, onboard ofc.. - all feeding my O2).
Some folks at head-fi like it better than the modi too, and some folks like it also better than the M6 which is a DAC/Amp mind you.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I imagine the uninitiated would scoff at a pair of SR-009s (or anything that isn't Beats)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You should see the reactions of such noobs when they try the ultra high end. E.g., people used to Beats and such trying out a TOTL Stax rig or even a TOTL HD 800 or Audeze/HiFiMan setup. Typically, they can't believe what they're hearing and they are changed for life. They never look at their Beats the same way.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> I don't have alot of higher end equipment, but the Sanskrit 6th i have offers the sharpest image from all things i compared it too(well, that would be a soundblaster Z, SMSL SD793-II, onboard ofc.. - all feeding my O2).
> Some folks at head-fi like it better than the modi too, and some folks like it also better than the M6 which is a DAC/Amp mind you.


I have to agree with Thunda on this one, the 32 bit dac's SMSL uses in the Sanskrit really helped to get rid of the harshness of my Beyer T90s, and the sound stage was noticeable improved, it is a warm DAC, so I wouldn't pair it with very warm headphones.


----------



## thuNDa

atm i enjoy my cheap NOS-DAC with 4x philips TDA1543's in parallel i got from ebay, which has no sharp imaging at all compared to modern DAC's, but it has some nice relaxed non-fatiguing tonality, i guess you also get with tube Amps.
And one couldn't EQ for this effect, it's something special - so if you want to get a quick experience with what all the NOS-fuzz is about: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Muse-HI-FI-DIR9001-4X-TDA1543-parallel-connection-NOS-DAC-BOARD/142048523952?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D37577%26meid%3D000e28255a9547c188348321c3727f00%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D322111242821










(you'd only need a 9V DC wallwart)

this is the actual thing for convenience:
https://www.amazon.com/Tda1543x4-DIR9001-TDA1543-Parallel-Muse/dp/B0095NSFJQ


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fulla has noise USB issues. Read reviews on Amazon, top helpful review on Amazon for fulla mentions it, the noisy crackle that bleeds through the Fulla (its the main reason I didnt keep mine), Never tried 1.2 version, I know Pez has the 1.2 version though so ask him. I watched a video on it though, and Audioquest showed how they improved over 1.2 with Black 1.5.
> 
> I disagree with the Modi 2 Uber recommendation, if its just for headphones, he might as well spend the extra $75 and just grab the modi multibit. I hate my Modi 2... I'll sell it to anyone for $50 just hit me up haha. It ameks everything harsh, I definitely need something better for my D2000's.


If you dont like the modi 2 uber, you wont like the multibit any better.

The multibit technology only makes a marginal difference in sound quality.

Oh and if you are interested, there is a TTVJ on head-fi for a reasonable price. http://www.head-fi.org/t/815535/ttvj-slim-portable-headphone-amplifier-non-dac-price-dropped

It is probably one of the best portable amps I have heard, and I would think it would suit your travel needs perfectly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Sometimes, this audio distortion can come from surprisingly unthought of source. When I had my Fostex HPA4 hooked up to my Rokit5 G3's, I was surprised to hear some audio crackling and a sort of watery sound, these got worse when I play a game. At first, I'd sorta concluded it was due to my speakers being hooked up to two separate sources. Removing one (took off the Balanced XLR cables and left only the RCA's for the HPA4. The audio distortion still persisted. Then concluded that it was due to inferior USB cable (used the one that came with the HPA4), tried using a Straight Wire audiophile grade cable and still the noise persisted.
> 
> I was on the verge of throwing up my hands when I'd stumbled upon ferrite chokes, I'd put two on the power cable for my PSU and was quite surprised that the audio distortion faded. At the same time, I'd connected my speakers (each has its own power cable) to a Castle line conditioner which a bud of mine had given me. All these fixes resulted in distortion free speakers when I play games and listen to music. Sometimes, these fixes can be from quite far afield and one would not have thought of it....I sure as heck didn't, but talking to a guy who sells cables and accessories resulted in this 'find'. My bud was with me then, he simply offered his unused Castle line conditioner for free........even brought it all the way to my house. Needless to say, I took him out for a sumptuous lunch that day.


And just to add to this, I get a lot of audio noise as well.

I just ripped out the grounding pin on the power cable for my amp, and now there is no noise at all.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You should see the reactions of such noobs when they try the ultra high end. E.g., people used to Beats and such trying out a TOTL Stax rig or even a TOTL HD 800 or Audeze/HiFiMan setup. Typically, they can't believe what they're hearing and they are changed for life. They never look at their Beats the same way.


What about the horrific moment when some go back to their Beats and turn on some sort of BassBoozzzt







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you dont like the modi 2 uber, you wont like the multibit any better.
> 
> The multibit technology only makes a marginal difference in sound quality.
> 
> Oh and if you are interested, there is a TTVJ on head-fi for a reasonable price. http://www.head-fi.org/t/815535/ttvj-slim-portable-headphone-amplifier-non-dac-price-dropped
> 
> It is probably one of the best portable amps I have heard, and I would think it would suit your travel needs perfectly.


This is the first time I haven't seen multibit hyped to the moon.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Hi all, I am looking at picking up the Marantz HD- DAC1 https://www.amazon.com/Marantz-HD--DAC1High-Definition-Headphone/dp/B00NTR459S/ref=sr_1_18?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1470430756&sr=8-18&keywords=headphone+amplifier+dac&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011 and wanted to see if any of you thought anything about it one way or another.

I am looking at this vs the Denon Denon DA-300USB https://www.amazon.com/Denon-DA-300USB-Resolution-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00IAVRW5M/ref=sr_1_41?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1470430691&sr=8-41&keywords=headphone+amplifier+dac&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011 Now the Denon is much much cheaper but the Marantz seems like something that should be on my desk.


----------



## rathborne

@thuNDa @caenlen thanks for the replies on the Sanskrit. I have often heard the Modi being described as sharp and I'm not a huge fan of overly sharp sound profiles so the Sanskrit sounds preferable.

@pez one thing I found with the Tung Sol and Valvo tubes is the rolled off treble and laid back HD650 sound is a little less obvious now. When trying some electronica and then drum and bass I noticed there's a lot of treble activity that didn't stand out to me on the O2. I'll have to see what happens with the Siemens' tube in there.

I'm also keen to see how radically different that Mullard 6080 actually is because after some reading its meant to be almost the polar opposite to the Tung Sol 5998







.

Edit: just bought one online and should be here in a week or so







.


----------



## caenlen

@tjj226

I assumed it was a new sound all on its own because uses a new DAC chip on the 5xxx series instead 4xxx series in current Modi's. I was just stabbing in the dark though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You should see the reactions of such noobs when they try the ultra high end. E.g., people used to Beats and such trying out a TOTL Stax rig or even a TOTL HD 800 or Audeze/HiFiMan setup. Typically, they can't believe what they're hearing and they are changed for life. They never look at their Beats the same way.


And this is arguably why I haven't listened to anything higher end. Can't truly crave something better than what one has if you've never heard it ~_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjj226
> 
> I assumed it was a new sound all on its own because uses a new DAC chip on the 5xxx series instead 4xxx series in current Modi's. I was just stabbing in the dark though.


NNNNNNnnnnope.

Common mistake.

80% of the DACs sound signature is going to come from the output stage.

5% comes from the dac chip choice. And another 15% comes from the power supply.

If you are uber rich (and crazy), then you could also start using transformers to do some really interesting things and take the sound quality even higher still.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Dragonfly Black sounds noticeably better than Schiit Fulla. Black also sound better than Dragonfly Red imo, I have owned all 3. Black increased bass, made the vocals more clear, and imaging better. Schiit Fulla does make the vocals a touch clear as well, but it didn't help the sound stage as much, and the vocals didn't sound as silky. I prefer the Black.
> 
> @tjjangel and halflife
> 
> I am moving to Ireland permanently, I hope to find a job after I get my PhD. As much as I love the 4D headphones (and I do) they are bulky, and ugly, and light up blue on the sides (I am not getting laid with that crap if a girl walks by my dorm and sees me wearing it) so those are going back for a refund. Also, the only reason I have been going crazy on headphone swapping again lately is its a stress reliever for me, as I mentioned a long time ago I grew up in a toxic family, and my half-sister, yes I refer to her as half, rumors are she started making meth again, and hearing my Dad cuss every damn day for the last twenty year sof my life through these thin walls, and he still gives her money for her cigs and stuff (even though when i was sick in 2005 from salmonella poisoning he couldn't buy me meds cause too pricey), thats only tip of iceberg, needless to say thats only reason I am the way I am, it distracts me from reality. Once I get settled in Ireland, I will do much better.


Oh good. Someone who was smart enough to get away from their piss poor family.

I deal with a lot of bad family cases and most people just choose to stick around for the abuse. Glad to hear you are getting the FO.

Anyways, definitely take the D2Ks.

Whats holding you back is your dac and your amp.

This is gonna sound a bit crazy, but I would get an aune T1 used and then get a few tubes to play around with.

The tube rolling will allow you to better tune the system, so it will give you a lot of experience and help you figure out what you really like and dont like.

Its also pretty darn small and will be a very easy system to move from place to place.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @thuNDa @caenlen thanks for the replies on the Sanskrit. I have often heard the Modi being described as sharp and I'm not a huge fan of overly sharp sound profiles so the Sanskrit sounds preferable.
> 
> @pez one thing I found with the Tung Sol and Valvo tubes is the rolled off treble and laid back HD650 sound is a little less obvious now. When trying some electronica and then drum and bass I noticed there's a lot of treble activity that didn't stand out to me on the O2. I'll have to see what happens with the Siemens' tube in there.
> 
> I'm also keen to see how radically different that Mullard 6080 actually is because after some reading its meant to be almost the polar opposite to the Tung Sol 5998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: just bought one online and should be here in a week or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And so the tube-rolling addiction begins....







.


----------



## caenlen

@tjj

Been spending some quality time with my DT990 600 ohms today. Forgot how fond of them I am.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And so the tube-rolling addiction begins....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


off-topic, I just noticed in your sig rig, your running 1080 gpu in sli... made my jaw drop a little, mmm nice mate


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjj
> 
> Been spending some quality time with my DT990 600 ohms today. Forgot how fond of them I am.
> off-topic, I just noticed in your sig rig, your running 1080 gpu in sli... made my jaw drop a little, mmm nice mate


Ironically that's changed...I'm doing with GPUs what you're doing with headphones and audio equipment







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> And so the tube-rolling addiction begins....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha I've been warned against getting too far into that but it seems like the previous owner of the amp took care of that already by finding the best tubes for it







.

I did a quick comparison of the Mullard vs Tung Sol and found that the Mullard was a lot quieter than the Tung Sol. The Mullard was quiet enough where I needed to up the volume by three or four steps to match the Tung Sol. I'll need to do some more comparisons but it was a fairly noticeable difference going between the Mullard and then the Tung Sol.

I gave a friend a listen to the Crack with the Tung Sol and they commented that they could hear details like the wood of the Cello reverberating or the bow brushing against the strings.

Also turns out that the copy of the Doom 2016 OST I listened to was just plain shocking and horribly compressed. When I went back to a familiar YouTube version of the track the Crack played it perfectly fine







. Hurry up, Bethesda, and just release an official version of the soundtrack already because physically throwing money at the screen and have it pile up is not doing anything but make using a keyboard and mouse harder to use







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Do you guys have recommendations for IEMS?
My iPhone iem's I have lost... Ive seen Philips Fidelio S2 are recommended, but they have cable noise (***!!!







) and might have some siblance/annoying treble


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Haha I've been warned against getting too far into that but it seems like the previous owner of the amp took care of that already by finding the best tubes for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I did a quick comparison of the Mullard vs Tung Sol and found that the Mullard was a lot quieter than the Tung Sol. The Mullard was quiet enough where I needed to up the volume by three or four steps to match the Tung Sol. I'll need to do some more comparisons but it was a fairly noticeable difference going between the Mullard and then the Tung Sol.
> 
> I gave a friend a listen to the Crack with the Tung Sol and they commented that they could hear details like the wood of the Cello reverberating or the bow brushing against the strings.
> 
> Also turns out that the copy of the Doom 2016 OST I listened to was just plain shocking and horribly compressed. When I went back to a familiar YouTube version of the track the Crack played it perfectly fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hurry up, Bethesda, and just release an official version of the soundtrack already because physically throwing money at the screen and have it pile up is not doing anything but make using a keyboard and mouse harder to use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So you're saying it's great with metal too...man I didn't need anymore audio stuff







...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Do you guys have recommendations for IEMS?
> My iPhone iem's I have lost... Ive seen Philips Fidelio S2 are recommended, but they have cable noise (***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and might have some siblance/annoying treble


If you're looking for something inexpensive and decent, I find the Xiaomi (I think that's the right sp) Pistons to be very decent. Stateside they're around $30 and I found them very surprising. Easy to listen and not the muddy crap you usually find in the <$100 range of IEMs/canal phones.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Do you guys have recommendations for IEMS?
> My iPhone iem's I have lost... Ive seen Philips Fidelio S2 are recommended, but they have cable noise (***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and might have some siblance/annoying treble


My go-to IEMs are the Shure SE215's, I've found them to be amazing with every genre of music. Great isolation, fantastic build quality, the cable is near indestructible and of course they sound incredible

They are $100 which may be above your budget but they really are amazing value.

The only other IEMs I've owned that are cheaper are the Xiaomi Pistons (as pez mentioned) and I can definitely recommend them. The mic is an added bonus.

I owned the Piston 2's, I believe they are on the third revision now but they only seem to get better each time.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> And your sig rig is now out of date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes me wonder what you're going to acquire next.


Up to date now.









The 009+Carbon probably aren't staying for long. Looking towards a K1000 or five.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My go-to IEMs are the Shure SE215's, I've found them to be amazing with every genre of music. Great isolation, fantastic build quality, the cable is near indestructible and of course they sound incredible
> 
> They are $100 which may be above your budget but they really are amazing value.
> 
> The only other IEMs I've owned that are cheaper are the Xiaomi Pistons (as pez mentioned) and I can definitely recommend them. The mic is an added bonus.
> 
> I owned the Piston 2's, I believe they are on the third revision now but they only seem to get better each time.


Yeah, I think the 3's are what I got my GF. She loved them but unfortunately her little brother broke them or lost them. I don't think I could get the tips to fit in my ears (I have to wear the largest tips or foam tips on any other IEM), but when I was able to create a seal I was very impressed with what I heard.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Up to date now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 009+Carbon probably aren't staying for long. Looking towards a K1000 or five.


Have you heard the HE-1000s yet?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Do you guys have recommendations for IEMS?
> My iPhone iem's I have lost... Ive seen Philips Fidelio S2 are recommended, but they have cable noise (***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and might have some siblance/annoying treble


Getting good feedback on Head-fi. Grab a few for spares @ this $$$. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/venture-electronics-monk-plus-earbud


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Do you guys have recommendations for IEMS?
> My iPhone iem's I have lost... Ive seen Philips Fidelio S2 are recommended, but they have cable noise (***!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and might have some siblance/annoying treble


Campfire Audio Andromeda is FOTM right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Have you heard the HE-1000s yet?


Three times so far, but not really a fan. Too soft-sounding with rounded transients. Are you coming down to the SoCal meet in November?


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Could someone please recommend me a cheap, portable headphone USB amp/DAC? I'm between houses for the next few months so can't use my desktop setup.
> 
> It will be used with my HD 650's and TH-X00 Ebony (when they arrive). Budget is around £100.
> 
> I was thinking about the old DragonFly, there's one left on Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Audioquest-15660-DragonFly-Converter-Black/dp/B00H00VLZQ
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: If it could work with my iPhone that would be a bonus but not a necessity!


I would recommend spending a bit more and picking up a GeekOut V2, then using a TRRS balanced cable. The combination sounds incredible in balanced configuration with the HD650, I haven't tried it SE though but hear it's just decent and that balanced is much preferred.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quick question for everyone, does anyone use a Mac and what media player are you using?
> 
> I normally use VLC but on the Mac it seems really unreliable playing back lossless files as it will delay playback and introduce scratching and glitches into the audio that are really not pleasant and totally absent from the Windows version of VLC.


I use Audirvana Plus and it is awesome with OSX! It costs a bit but you get a free 3 month trial with Tidal HIFI with it and it integrated quite well. FTW though I won't be continuing the service after the free trial, FLAC streaming is expensive and $20 a month and the IOS app is inferior to other streaming apps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Campfire Audio Andromeda is FOTM right now.
> Three times so far, but not really a fan. Too soft-sounding with rounded transients. Are you coming down to the SoCal meet in November?


Hmmmmmm

I am not gonna say yes or no.

I have a million balls in the air, but things are going far faster and better than I had planned. Although I could just be fooling myself.

If I can land a good paying job in the next month or so, then yeah there is a good chance.

Hell if I get one of the 4 jobs I applied for today, I will fly down there with my gear and buy you a drink lol.

As a side note......holy schiit the west coast has some nice weather.

The weather in virginia has 3 modes. Cold as schiit, hot as schiit with 10000000% humidity, and biblical thunderstorms.

And what blows my mind is people actually convince themselves that virginia has nice weather.

Here the high got up to 86 with a nice breeze. That is the worst it has been.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> I am not gonna say yes or no.
> 
> I have a million balls in the air, but things are going far faster and better than I had planned. Although I could just be fooling myself.
> 
> If I can land a good paying job in the next month or so, then yeah there is a good chance.
> 
> Hell if I get one of the 4 jobs I applied for today, I will fly down there with my gear and buy you a drink lol.
> 
> As a side note......holy schiit the west coast has some nice weather.
> 
> The weather in virginia has 3 modes. Cold as schiit, hot as schiit with 10000000% humidity, and biblical thunderstorms.
> 
> And what blows my mind is people actually convince themselves that virginia has nice weather.
> 
> Here the high got up to 86 with a nice breeze. That is the worst it has been.


Lol NC's weather is the same....as you experienced when you were down here for the Head-fi meet some years ago...It's. Still. The. Damn. Same.


----------



## Farih

Do you guys feel sad inside to when Canlean doesnt awnser your question ?








..
.

Anyways....
Look what i done to the Nighthawk:


Pretty freaky EQ but sounds really nice like this and OMG the imaging








This is one strange headphone lol.

Edit:
Any of you guys use Audio Galaxy ?
Lots of "epic" music on there IMO.
Just listening on site doesnt cost anything and you get the full tracks.. sounds better then YT IMO.
I like to do this search:

https://www.audionetwork.com/track/searchkeyword?keyword=epic%2Btrailer%2Borchestra&sort=4


----------



## Dagamus NM

So after much debating with myself over what DAC/AMP combo to get I just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on the Marantz DAC 1 or the Denon Da3000USB. I decided to give the Cambridge Azur 851D a try. Same price as the Marantz so if it isn't what I need it to be I will send it back and get the Marantz. I doubt that will be the case though. I am quite happy with my DAC magic and DAC magic plus so I expect to be pleased similarly with this.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Do you guys feel sad inside to when Canlean doesnt awnser your question ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> .
> 
> Anyways....
> Look what i done to the Nighthawk:
> 
> 
> Pretty freaky EQ but sounds really nice like this and OMG the imaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one strange headphone lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Any of you guys use Audio Galaxy ?
> Lots of "epic" music on there IMO.
> Just listening on site doesnt cost anything and you get the full tracks.. sounds better then YT IMO.
> I like to do this search:
> 
> https://www.audionetwork.com/track/searchkeyword?keyword=epic%2Btrailer%2Borchestra&sort=4


I got a new EQ too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So after much debating with myself over what DAC/AMP combo to get I just couldn't get myself to pull the trigger on the Marantz DAC 1 or the Denon Da3000USB. I decided to give the Cambridge Azur 851D a try. Same price as the Marantz so if it isn't what I need it to be I will send it back and get the Marantz. I doubt that will be the case though. I am quite happy with my DAC magic and DAC magic plus so I expect to be pleased similarly with this.


The dac magic 100 is actually pretty hard to beat.

I have heard the 851D and it is only marginally better.

The purpose behind the 851D is to provide more connectivity and features for the people who have more money than sense.

I am not going to say that you wont like it, but I would be surprised if you dont return it.

Most of the dacs I would recommend are not produced anymore. The only one I would genuinely recommend is the jolida glass dac with the capacitor upgrade.

But people usually freak out because it has tubes. (scary, I know).

You could also try looking around for a belcanto dac, or maybe even a used audionote dac 2.1 or something.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The dac magic 100 is actually pretty hard to beat.
> 
> I have heard the 851D and it is only marginally better.
> 
> The purpose behind the 851D is to provide more connectivity and features for the people who have more money than sense.
> 
> I am not going to say that you wont like it, but I would be surprised if you dont return it.
> 
> Most of the dacs I would recommend are not produced anymore. The only one I would genuinely recommend is the jolida glass dac with the capacitor upgrade.
> 
> But people usually freak out because it has tubes. (scary, I know).
> 
> You could also try looking around for a belcanto dac, or maybe even a used audionote dac 2.1 or something.


I think the 851D will make a good piece for my living room. Several digital inputs. If I am unhappy then again I will send it back. The amp section of the 851D should handle the HD650s better than the amp on the DAC magic plus.

My son is almost four. I would have to put a tube amp up so high for him to not get to it. He is currently testing durability of all electronics in my house.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I think the 851D will make a good piece for my living room. Several digital inputs. If I am unhappy then again I will send it back. The amp section of the 851D should handle the HD650s better than the amp on the DAC magic plus.
> 
> My son is almost four. I would have to put a tube amp up so high for him to not get to it. He is currently testing durability of all electronics in my house.


lol

You should get some electrostatic speakers. It would teach him not to mess with your stuff real quick.

Also just as a heads up, I am not sure either the dac magic plus nor the 851D actually has any real sort of amplification.

They advertise them as preamps because they have digital volume control, but I don't think they have any analog amplification.

The page for the 851D on the cambridge website actually suggests that you use the 851A as a real preamplifier.

Sooooo you might wanna start embracing the idea of a separate headphone amp. But just to be sure, I would shoot cambridge audio an email asking about it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You should get some electrostatic speakers. It would teach him not to mess with your stuff real quick.


Wait, you can get an actual shock from electrostatic speakers? I thought it was like a static zap at most?


----------



## Aventadoor

^
Thats why I dont wanna get electrostatic headphones or Focal Utopia which have beyrillium drivers! Dangerous stuff man!









jk!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> lol
> 
> You should get some electrostatic speakers. It would teach him not to mess with your stuff real quick.
> 
> Also just as a heads up, I am not sure either the dac magic plus nor the 851D actually has any real sort of amplification.
> 
> They advertise them as preamps because they have digital volume control, but I don't think they have any analog amplification.
> 
> The page for the 851D on the cambridge website actually suggests that you use the 851A as a real preamplifier.
> 
> Sooooo you might wanna start embracing the idea of a separate headphone amp. But just to be sure, I would shoot cambridge audio an email asking about it.


Well they pitch the 851D as being sufficient to run 300ohm headphones so if it is not to my liking then I will return it. The dac Magic plus does fine with my AKG K7XX and HD700s.

I opted for the 851D over the marantz so that the user interface should be the same. But if the marantz is a better amp with a dac that is equivalent then I will get that. I do like that the marantz plugs directly into the iPhone or iPad lightening without the need for the camera adapter. I see the Bluetooth getting more use from visitors though.

If neither are good at being both a DAC and amp then I will just get another dac Magic and a separate amp.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Do you guys feel sad inside to when Canlean doesnt awnser your question ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> .
> 
> Anyways....
> Look what i done to the Nighthawk:
> 
> 
> Pretty freaky EQ but sounds really nice like this and OMG the imaging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one strange headphone lol.
> 
> Edit:
> Any of you guys use Audio Galaxy ?
> Lots of "epic" music on there IMO.
> Just listening on site doesnt cost anything and you get the full tracks.. sounds better then YT IMO.
> I like to do this search:
> 
> https://www.audionetwork.com/track/searchkeyword?keyword=epic%2Btrailer%2Borchestra&sort=4


I was at the lakes this weekend boating and tubing. No internet or cell reception. Will catch up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wait, you can get an actual shock from electrostatic speakers? I thought it was like a static zap at most?


It all depends on the speaker.
Quote:


> ESL-57, Trouble Shooting
> 
> Introduction
> 
> This article is for persons seeking assistance in ESL-57 troubleshooting. The first part of this memo outlines how an ESL-57 panel sounds and behaves when it is damaged. The second part explains how to test the ESL-57 to determine which panels are damaged.
> 
> HIGH-VOLTAGE WARNING
> 
> NEVER touch any panel while either the high-tension supply or the amplifier is switched on. Take particular care to disconnect the amplifier. The ESL 57 multiplies the voltage output of the amplifier one-hundred-fold, from about 50 volts to about 5,000 volts. Consequently, both the high-tension supply and the amplifier deliver about the same high-voltage charge to the panels. However, while the high-tension charge is limited to several micro-amperes, the amplifier can deliver several amperes. Quad speakers contain fatal currents and voltages. Consequently, take particular care to switch off and to disconnect the amplifier.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So you're saying it's great with metal too...man I didn't need anymore audio stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad news (for your wallet's sake), Pez... if this listening session is anything to go by then this amp is very capable for metal







.

Been listening to a lossless version of Devin Townsend's Ocean Machine: Biomech and it doing just fine.

Something I hadn't noticed before and I'm not sure if its the amp or the HD650s is how much stuff is happening "out there" beyond the headphones with this album.

Very nice. Only a few tracks before I get to The Death of Music where I expect I'll probably up the volume a little more







.


----------



## pez

*sigh* I JUST got my spending under control







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> *sigh* I JUST got my spending under control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Haha I hear you







.

I told (or convinced) myself the Bottlehead Crack was the endgame amp so now that I have the Sanskrit enroute that should cover the DAC duties I think the headphone situation (aka spending spree) is done.

I also have an old Airport Express coming soon so I plan to hook that up to the Sanskrit via toslink to give a headphone station I can airplay the majority of my lossless audio collection. Look forward to having that set up.

The Crack has no issues with heavier music however one of the first bottlenecks in the enjoyment factor becomes the mastering of the source material. As much as I still love the music some of my CDs have not scaled with the speaker or headphone advancements.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Haha I hear you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *I told (or convinced) myself the Bottlehead Crack was the endgame amp* so now that I have the Sanskrit enroute that should cover the DAC duties I think the headphone situation (aka spending spree) is done.
> 
> I also have an old Airport Express coming soon so I plan to hook that up to the Sanskrit via toslink to give a headphone station I can airplay the majority of my lossless audio collection. Look forward to having that set up.
> 
> The Crack has no issues with heavier music however one of the first bottlenecks in the enjoyment factor becomes the mastering of the source material. As much as I still love the music some of my CDs have not scaled with the speaker or headphone advancements.


That's cute.

Just wait. First you will have to get the speed ball upgrade. Then you will end up replacing all your resistors and caps with higher grade ones. Then you will get much better and far more expensive tubes.

Then you will realize that there are better amps out there in the world.









Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It all depends on the speaker.


Thanks for the info. If most electrostat. speakers are this way I'll have to scratch them off my potential purchase list because of my kitties.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That's cute.
> 
> Just wait. First you will have to get the speed ball upgrade. Then you will end up replacing all your resistors and caps with higher grade ones. Then you will get much better and far more expensive tubes.
> 
> Then you will realize that there are better amps out there in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck. You'll need it.


Ahah! I already have the speedball upgrade, the 24-step attenuator for volume and the Tung Sol 5998 that people rate fairly highly so if I use jedi mind tricks on myself I should be able to delude myself into thinking I'm totally set with this combo







.

Jokes aside I'm pretty set with this (provided it doesn't go kaput like the Valhalla did) and I know that if I want to really step up I'm looking at a much more expensive system (DAC, amp, headphones). Its the same reason I haven't touched my speaker setup: the next step up will require more expensive matching speaker series and a bigger amp to drive them.

Besides, I now want a new monitor so audio gear should be right to stay still for a while







. Hmm... a bit late now to be questioning why I fell in love with such an expensive pair of hobbies (audio and PCs)







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It all depends on the speaker.


Nah, I want the little guy to be curious. Yes he will get shocked along the way but that will happen without actively pursuing it. He doesn't stick his fingers into computer fans anymore. To be fair the fans in question are on an external radiator without grills. I guess that is shame on me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Ahah! I already have the speedball upgrade, the 24-step attenuator for volume and the Tung Sol 5998 that people rate fairly highly so if I use jedi mind tricks on myself I should be able to delude myself into thinking I'm totally set with this combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Jokes aside I'm pretty set with this (provided it doesn't go kaput like the Valhalla did) and I know that if I want to really step up I'm looking at a much more expensive system (DAC, amp, headphones). Its the same reason I haven't touched my speaker setup: the next step up will require more expensive matching speaker series and a bigger amp to drive them.
> 
> Besides, I now want a new monitor so audio gear should be right to stay still for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hmm... a bit late now to be questioning why I fell in love with such an expensive pair of hobbies (audio and PCs)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


AH but do you have upgraded output caps.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AH but do you have upgraded output caps.


I see you have updated your location to Seattle. That is where I grew up. Beautiful in the summer, but you couldn't pay me to live there the rest of the year.


----------



## caenlen

Alright guys, here is the jist.

I need two more people for Spotify Premium. You get to keep your account, I Caenlen, will be the master account holder (no I can't view your stuff, you still have full privacy) I contacted SPotify Support today and asked if I can pay for the full year up front for Spotify Family Plan and they said yes with an ecard, so here is the deal, $32 for a full year of Spotify Premium, you get to keep your account (confirmed by spotify support).

If you want in, shoot me a PM, I only have two slots left. If you PM'd me in the past, I will be PM'ing you shortly to see if your still in. I will need the full $32 at end of week as I plan to do this all Friday night, cause I have no life like that.









Again full year paid up front, and full privacy. $2.67 a month is what it comes out to.

FOR THOSE THAT JOIN SPOTIFY PREMIUM: go to edit: preferences: check that high quality streaming is turned on green, and scroll down to advanced settings, and uncheck keep the volume same level for all songs. and in windows settings, right click your audio device and select disable all enhancements. cheers mates.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AH but do you have upgraded output caps.


Nah no aftermarket output caps







. I've seen photos of Cracks where the caps were the size of deodorant cans. What do the aftermarket caps do for the sound?


----------



## caenlen

1 spot left. in reference to post #33296.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Nah no aftermarket output caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen photos of Cracks where the caps were the size of deodorant cans. What do the aftermarket caps do for the sound?


I can't resist... They make everything seem lighter, and airier.... Especially your wallet!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I see you have updated your location to Seattle. That is where I grew up. Beautiful in the summer, but you couldn't pay me to live there the rest of the year.


Eh. We will see.

Honestly, I am the type of person who just does not care. As long as I get a decent job that matches my skill and can afford me rent, food, and a little bit extra for my retirement account, then I am pretty happy.

Now if it is 90+ degrees outside or 10 and below, THHHHEEEENNNNN we might have a problem.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Nah no aftermarket output caps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen photos of Cracks where the caps were the size of deodorant cans. What do the aftermarket caps do for the sound?


It depends on the cap that you are replacing and it depends on the amp.

If you are replacing a crappy cap with a good quality one, then it usually clears up the sound and reduces a fair amount of harshness IN MY EXPERIENCE.

I will say that the best bottle head crack I have ever heard did indeed have giant cast mundorf pio caps and the speed ball upgrade.

Honestly if you are interested in caps, you should try getting some nichicon muse capacitors.

They are cheap (less than 5 bucks for a pair), and they should give you a decent tonal change.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It depends on the cap that you are replacing and it depends on the amp.
> 
> If you are replacing a crappy cap with a good quality one, then it usually clears up the sound and reduces a fair amount of harshness IN MY EXPERIENCE.
> 
> I will say that the best bottle head crack I have ever heard did indeed have giant cast mundorf pio caps and the speed ball upgrade.
> 
> Honestly if you are interested in caps, you should try getting some nichicon muse capacitors.
> 
> They are cheap (less than 5 bucks for a pair), and they should give you a decent tonal change.


Interesting. How does the bigger cap change the sound so much and reduce harshness? Holding the electrical current back long enough to smooth the output (i have no idea and am just guessing at this point







)?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Interesting. How does the bigger cap change the sound so much and reduce harshness? Holding the electrical current back long enough to smooth the output (i have no idea and am just guessing at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


Well the size has nothing to do with it. (sort of)

There are two major types of capacitors. Electrolytic and film. Electrolytic caps are all pretty much made the same way. Film caps on the other hand vary like crazy.

You can have film caps that use polypropelene or copper or even silver and gold.

There is one particular subset of film caps called paper in oil or PIO for short.

PIO caps almost always sound better than any other cap, and I have absolutely no freaking idea why.

And not for a lack of trying either. I have been doing a lot of research with no real results.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Interesting. How does the bigger cap change the sound so much and reduce harshness? Holding the electrical current back long enough to smooth the output (i have no idea and am just guessing at this point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?


The output caps are there to only let AC(the audio signal) through, and hold back the DC, which could destroy your headphones.
The value also sets the bass roll-off frequency, but that goes hand in hand with the first thing(DC = ~0 hz).

Just read that the bottlehead crack uses 100uF outputcaps - "might" get expensive to use film caps with this high capacitance.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was at the lakes this weekend boating and tubing. No internet or cell reception. Will catch up later tonight or tomorrow.


My qeustion was before you went away !

Lol, it was just a joke lol..... i miss many MANY posts to and i'm supposed to be a moderator...

I asked you here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> You think the Dragonfly black would make me happy ?
> Looking for something simple i can use on my 2nd (wife's) PC.
> 
> Will have to power up to 300ohm headphones though.
> 
> I tryed my Nighthawk on her PC yesterday and my god its terrible lol.
> Tryed it on alc1150 onboard and the HyperX Cloud II USB soundcard.
> Gave me a good feeling about my own audio gear though


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Just went crazy and pre-ordered a Focal Elear and the Galaxy Note 7. I was deciding whether to get the Titan X (plus waterblock, etc.) or get the 2 I mentioned. Obviously the Titan X can wait...


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel

Seattle is where I plan to move when I graduate from Ireland (Indiana is a swamp land ******* republican run down with massive min wage jobs hell hole), also we had -50 deg faren a few winters back one night, it was rare... and summer has been not only 90 all summer, its high humidity so everything sticks, its gross and you cant breathe well, coal power plant in downtown indy, its right next where the Colts play actually, makes me lulz everytime my Dad took me to a game when I was younger. gg lungs. That Ireland climate is going to be heaven though, basically, 60 year round, with a very mild and short winter.

@Farih

I did answer you on this, I forget which post, but I told you I read a few NIghthawk reviews and people said it paired exceptionally well with DF BLack, honestly DF Black is better than Schiit Fulla and my Fiio K1.

@ anyone 1 SPOT LEFT FOR SPOTIFY HIT ME UP


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjjangel
> 
> @Farih
> 
> I did answer you on this, I forget which post, but I told you I read a few NIghthawk reviews and people said it paired exceptionally well with DF BLack, honestly DF Black is better than Schiit Fulla and my Fiio K1.
> 
> @ anyone 1 SPOT LEFT FOR SPOTIFY HIT ME UP


Could it also power a HD650 though.
Was it able to push your DT990 ?

I was thinking of giving wifey the HD650 and me the Nighthawk.
Sometimes switching when i wanna hear some vocals on the HD650








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Just went crazy and pre-ordered a Focal Elear and the Galaxy Note 7. I was deciding whether to get the Titan X (plus waterblock, etc.) or get the 2 I mentioned. Obviously the Titan X can wait...


Good choice


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> PIO caps almost always sound better than any other cap, and I have absolutely no freaking idea why.
> 
> And not for a lack of trying either. I have been doing a lot of research with no real results.


Answer: magic







.


(http://diy.koenigs.dk/2014/02/26/hot-rodding-with-film-caps/)


----------



## caenlen

@rathborne

holy crap those things are huge lol

@farih

they could not power my DT990's, but they were able to power my Fostex T20RP MK3's at 90 volume or so. I would say no they can't do 600 ohm, but yes 300 ohm. I imagine every can is different though, its not just the ohm


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Just went crazy and pre-ordered a Focal Elear and the Galaxy Note 7. I was deciding whether to get the Titan X (plus waterblock, etc.) or get the 2 I mentioned. Obviously the Titan X can wait...


You're better off waiting for the 1080ti or the 1180 anyway







. Be sure to post pictures of the Elear when they arrive







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fulla has noise USB issues. Read reviews on Amazon, top helpful review on Amazon for fulla mentions it, the noisy crackle that bleeds through the Fulla (its the main reason I didnt keep mine), Never tried 1.2 version, I know Pez has the 1.2 version though so ask him. I watched a video on it though, and Audioquest showed how they improved over 1.2 with Black 1.5.
> 
> I disagree with the Modi 2 Uber recommendation, if its just for headphones, he might as well spend the extra $75 and just grab the modi multibit. I hate my Modi 2... I'll sell it to anyone for $50 just hit me up haha. It ameks everything harsh, I definitely need something better for my D2000's.


Decided to go with the CEntrance DACport Slim instead. Out of everything I've read it seems to be the best sub $100 amp/DAC. I should be getting it towards the start of October so I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Decided to go with the CEntrance DACport Slim instead. Out of everything I've read it seems to be the best sub $100 amp/DAC. I should be getting it towards the start of October so I'll let you know how it goes!


I have owned the DACport HD, the Slim's bigger brother, I ended up refunding it. It sounded very plain to my ears, it was good and everything, I have no issues against it. Dragonfly Black has smoother vocals though, like this silky layer to the sound (some might not like that actually, but I do). Black seems to increase soundstage or imaging some too, not sure which, I just know songs felt separated better or bigger or both, I am no expert, just my impressions.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Just went crazy and pre-ordered a Focal Elear and the Galaxy Note 7. I was deciding whether to get the Titan X (plus waterblock, etc.) or get the 2 I mentioned. Obviously the Titan X can wait...


I pre-ordered the Note 7 as well. I'm so excited for it







. I hope it has the same great sound quality I remembered from my S5 and Note 3.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I pre-ordered the Note 7 as well. I'm so excited for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope it has the same great sound quality I remembered from my S5 and Note 3.


Titan X isn't worth it anyway, your only talking like 10-15 fps faster than your 1080. honestly titan x is silly for the price, when HBM2 is right around the corner.

Note 7 would be pretty nice I admit, I'm not big into phones, but the Note 7 does look impressive, as did the Note 5.


----------



## drazah

Anyone have recommendations for a decent WIRELESS headset mainly used for gaming? I currently use G930s, which "seemed" fine for gaming as I never truly experienced a good pair of headphones, but im not really looking for anything amazing, hence why i prefer something with a mic, OKAY sound, and most definitely wireless. I have somewhat big ears, a lot of over-ear headphones will hurt over time (i game a lot) but the G930s i can wear for a long time with no irritation, just wanted to see if anyone had any better recommendations before I order a new pair of the G930s.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Titan X isn't worth it anyway, your only talking like 10-15 fps faster than your 1080. honestly titan x is silly for the price, when HBM2 is right around the corner.
> 
> Note 7 would be pretty nice I admit, I'm not big into phones, but the Note 7 does look impressive, as did the Note 5.


10-15 FPS increases in 4K isn't anything silly, but I agree the price isn't for everyone







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The only purpose for Titan X is to squeeze as much performance out as possible at 4K. Even then, I would rather get a 1080 for 300-400 USD less, OC it, and call it a day.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Titan X isn't worth it anyway, your only talking like 10-15 fps faster than your 1080. honestly titan x is silly for the price, when HBM2 is right around the corner.


Its the same as its always been with every Titan GPU, they're for inpatient people with bulky wallets. Sensible people wait for the Ti that will outperform it at 2/3's of the price.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The only purpose for Titan X is to squeeze as much performance out as possible at 4K. Even then, I would rather get a 1080 for 300-400 USD less, OC it, and call it a day.


You can OC the Titan X too


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> You can OC the Titan X too


I have the Ti version from the previous two generations and they were a great price/performance option in multi gpu. Being that Nvidia decided to limit SLI to two cards the Titan makes a little more sense. Still not really though.

It is so close to being the answer to high frame rate 4K single card. A pair of 1080Tis should do nicely when they are out. See if they can push three 4K monitors at 60fps minimum.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> You can OC the Titan X too


Never said you couldn't


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drazah*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for a decent WIRELESS headset mainly used for gaming? I currently use G930s, which "seemed" fine for gaming as I never truly experienced a good pair of headphones, but im not really looking for anything amazing, hence why i prefer something with a mic, OKAY sound, and most definitely wireless. I have somewhat big ears, a lot of over-ear headphones will hurt over time (i game a lot) but the G930s i can wear for a long time with no irritation, just wanted to see if anyone had any better recommendations before I order a new pair of the G930s.


Corsair VOID wireless headsets just came out recently and have decent reviews. Only $79.99 as well on sale from $99, the white version on Newegg.

ALSO, 1 SPOT LEFT FOR SPOTIFY PREMIUM, PM ME FOLKS!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Corsair VOID wireless headsets just came out recently and have decent reviews. Only $79.99 as well on sale from $99, the white version on Newegg.


Wasn't the microphone on those VOID headsets absolutely terrible though?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Good choice


Thank you! I do feel that waiting for either, better drivers first or the 1080 Ti or whatever they end up calling it is the better choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You're better off waiting for the 1080ti or the 1180 anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be sure to post pictures of the Elear when they arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly what I had in mind! I will definitely post pics of the Elear. I was so tempted to get the Utopia but that $4k price is what stopped me, I can get it but I couldn't justify it because my wife would shoot me if I got that! Plus I am restoring my old merc and I need at least 4k on that, so I had to set my priorities man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I pre-ordered the Note 7 as well. I'm so excited for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hope it has the same great sound quality I remembered from my S5 and Note 3.


Excited as heck too! Worse case the DAC on that phone would be the same as the S7 Edge which is very good, so I'm not too worried about it! I got the black variant since the coral blue isn't available, what color did you pre-order?


----------



## pez

Are we really talking about sensible purchases in the HEC thread of all things?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you! I do feel that waiting for either, better drivers first or the 1080 Ti or whatever they end up calling it is the better choice.
> Exactly what I had in mind! I will definitely post pics of the Elear. I was so tempted to get the Utopia but that $4k price is what stopped me, I can get it but I couldn't justify it because my wife would shoot me if I got that! Plus I am restoring my old merc and I need at least 4k on that, so I had to set my priorities man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited as heck too! Worse case the DAC on that phone would be the same as the S7 Edge which is very good, so I'm not too worried about it! I got the black variant since the coral blue isn't available, what color did you pre-order?


I actually got black as well







. The silver is so close to a chrome look to me it just feels and looks cheap. It's also the worst looking one when it gets fingerprints on it







.

I actually really like that blue color as well, but I felt like I would grow tired of it down the line. Got to play with the black one in person as well and fell in love with the color and the black metal sides.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are we really talking about sensible purchases in the HEC thread of all things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The silver is so close to a chrome look to me it just feels and looks cheap. It's also the worst looking one when it gets fingerprints on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I actually really like that blue color as well, but I felt like I would grow tired of it down the line. Got to play with the black one in person as well and fell in love with the color and the black metal sides.


Yeah the black metal sides got me man! Would you believe I was about to pull the gun on either the S7 Edge Batman Injustice (same black side) or the Olympic edition? The Injustice edition was about $220 dollars more so I said might as well go for the Note 7. The Olympic version was the exact same price as the Note 7 without the free VR headset. In my region we don't get the micro SD but the new VR head set so I had to get it!









I thought gold was the worst color of the lot and preferred the silver over it...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Yeah the black metal sides got me man! Would you believe I was about to pull the gun on either the S7 Edge Batman Injustice (same black side) or the Olympic edition? The Injustice edition was about $220 dollars more so I said might as well go for the Note 7. The Olympic version was the exact same price as the Note 7 without the free VR headset. In my region we don't get the micro SD but the new VR head set so I had to get it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought gold was the worst color of the lot and preferred the silver over it...


Just looked both of those up and love the black with gold trim. And I'm going for the microSD card for mine







. Once I actually realized those things are going for 150 bucks a pop...I was definitely set in my choice. I don't want the silly watch, and I'm a sucker for huge storage.


----------



## Farih

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @farih
> 
> they could not power my DT990's, but they were able to power my Fostex T20RP MK3's at 90 volume or so. I would say no they can't do 600 ohm, but yes 300 ohm. I imagine every can is different though, its not just the ohm


DF Black or Fiio E10K ?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> ]
> DF Black or Fiio E10K ?


DF Black 10/10. E10k 7/10, Schiit Fulla 8/10. Fiio K1 9/10.

DF Black or go home.


----------



## caenlen

1 spot left for spotify premium, PM me!!!! why does it take so long to get number 6 !!!!! ; ; lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are we really talking about sensible purchases in the HEC thread of all things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got black as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The silver is so close to a chrome look to me it just feels and looks cheap. It's also the worst looking one when it gets fingerprints on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I actually really like that blue color as well, but I felt like I would grow tired of it down the line. Got to play with the black one in person as well and fell in love with the color and the black metal sides.


Video cards have an easily definable value, headphones aren't so easy







.

I want to get an amp but other purchases keep getting in the way >_<.


----------



## silvrr

Can't remember who on here liked the ZMF vibros but there is a pair on Head-fi for $265 (shipped and paypaled), pretty good deal IMO.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/816865/fs-zmf-vibro-i-mint-condition


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Can't remember who on here liked the ZMF vibros but there is a pair on Head-fi for $265 (shipped and paypaled), pretty good deal IMO.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/816865/fs-zmf-vibro-i-mint-condition


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrored

This gem arrived today-


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> This gem arrived today-


Sweet, that Pelican case is pretty slick too.

Initial impressions?


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> This gem arrived today-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet, that Pelican case is pretty slick too.
> 
> Initial impressions?
Click to expand...

Not as warm sounding as my LCD-2's, but the X is clear and "grain" free compared to the 2's, sound stage feels more open, the LCD-3's have more bass. I bought the LCD-X as a replacement for my LCD-3's, the 2's are a headphone that will always be in my collection. I need to give them more hours before passing to much judgement, I will say the X's are easy to drive. If you can swing the cash Audeze LCD's are an outstanding planar phone.


----------



## Sonikku13

The weak point of my setup is my amp at the moment,,,

PC > Schiit Bifrost Multibit > Aune T1 Mk.2 > AKG Q701.

So... once I get the money, the amp's gotta improve. Still thinking of going with the Schiit Asgard 2 for a matching Schiit set.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The weak point of my setup is my amp at the moment,,,
> 
> PC > Schiit Bifrost Multibit > Aune T1 Mk.2 > AKG Q701.
> 
> So... once I get the money, the amp's gotta improve. Still thinking of going with the Schiit Asgard 2 for a matching Schiit set.


Very nice mate. Q701 seems to be out of place with that gear level though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very nice mate. Q701 seems to be out of place with that gear level though.


They're a rather demanding to drive headphone, believe it or not.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Not as warm sounding as my LCD-2's, but the X is clear and "grain" free compared to the 2's, sound stage feels more open, the LCD-3's have more bass. I bought the LCD-X as a replacement for my LCD-3's, the 2's are a headphone that will always be in my collection. I need to give them more hours before passing to much judgement, I will say the X's are easy to drive. If you can swing the cash Audeze LCD's are an outstanding planar phone.


You have the LCD-3F? I thought the LCD-X had more bass then LCD-3F


----------



## Dagamus NM

The LCD-3 are so pretty. Too rich for my blood at this point in my life. I would rather buy a new lens for my camera with that money.

I am ok with mid fi until I am done with grad school.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Not as warm sounding as my LCD-2's, but the X is clear and "grain" free compared to the 2's, sound stage feels more open, the LCD-3's have more bass. I bought the LCD-X as a replacement for my LCD-3's, the 2's are a headphone that will always be in my collection. I need to give them more hours before passing to much judgement, I will say the X's are easy to drive. If you can swing the cash Audeze LCD's are an outstanding planar phone.
> 
> 
> 
> You have the LCD-3F? I thought the LCD-X had more bass then LCD-3F
Click to expand...

I got rid of my 3's and bought the X, I do feel like the 3 had deeper bass


----------



## Aventadoor

I got rid of LCD-X to get LCD-3F!
LCD-X was too bright for me, althought I probably could have got a warmer sounding amp and it would have been fine.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I got rid of LCD-X to get LCD-3F!
> LCD-X was too bright for me, althought I probably could have got a warmer sounding amp and it would have been fine.


I heard the two of those next to each other and I agree. LCD-X sounded too bright in comparison and not as natural or enjoyable, but it had some nice qualities nonetheless. Bass was impressive on both but I was able to focus on the bass better with the LCD-3F (I think I got distracted away from it on the LCD-X).


----------



## caenlen

1 spot left for spotify premium. PM me.

in reference to post #33296.


----------



## Farih

I just build the most fancy power cable ever









3x2,5mm cable with shielding (shielding to ground on socket side)
100% copper Iego Shuko and IEC.
63VA 1:1 Transformer.
Pure copper ferrule's.
Ferrite on both ends.

Costed me less then 100$
You would think i am mad (wich i am sligfhtly) but cable's like these cost much MUCH more from those "audiophile" company's.
(and mostly dont come with 1:1 transformers for galvanic isolation)

And as expected i havent notice a difference attleast not much.
Seems like i notice an even darker (more silent) background but its probably placebo.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I just build the most fancy power cable ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x2,5mm cable with shielding (shielding to ground on socket side)
> 100% copper Iego Shuko and IEC.
> 63VA 1:1 Transformer.
> Pure copper ferrule's.
> Ferrite on both ends.
> 
> Costed me less then 100$
> You would think i am mad (wich i am sligfhtly) but cable's like these cost much MUCH more from those "audiophile" company's.
> (and mostly dont come with 1:1 transformers for galvanic isolation)
> 
> And as expected i havent notice a difference attleast not much.
> Seems like i notice an even darker (more silent) background but its probably placebo.


Lets see a pic of it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Lets see a pic of it.


Its pretty ugly... not boxed in the transformer yet

A picture from my Phone ok to ?


----------



## Farih

took some crappy pics with a phone.
Dont mind the dust !









I start here at socket with a Iego plug to 3x4mm W&M Cable (Self made)


From there go to a Rittal powerstrip. (self made)


1st Shuko goes to the 1:1 transformer and then to my headphone amp. (that block in the lower right corner is the transformer)
2nd Shuko goes to my DAC.
3rd Shuko goes to my PC.
All those cables are self made to.

The other side of the transformer to my amp:


Again, dont mind the man cave dust.... its part of the cave.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I heard the two of those next to each other and I agree. LCD-X sounded too bright in comparison and not as natural or enjoyable, but it had some nice qualities nonetheless. Bass was impressive on both but I was able to focus on the bass better with the LCD-3F (I think I got distracted away from it on the LCD-X).


LCD-X is kinda thinner sounding and have less mid-bass obviously, but it really doesnt have less bass then LCD-3F... I seriously dont understand how people can say that.
LCD-X hits harder etc then LCD-3F. LCD-X is really good for EDM actually. LCD-3F = LCD-3 with fazor = doesnt go as low as the previous LCD-3.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I just build the most fancy power cable ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3x2,5mm cable with shielding (shielding to ground on socket side)
> 100% copper Iego Shuko and IEC.
> 63VA 1:1 Transformer.
> Pure copper ferrule's.
> Ferrite on both ends.
> 
> Costed me less then 100$
> You would think i am mad (wich i am sligfhtly) but cable's like these cost much MUCH more from those "audiophile" company's.
> (and mostly dont come with 1:1 transformers for galvanic isolation)
> 
> And as expected i havent notice a difference attleast not much.
> Seems like i notice an even darker (more silent) background but its probably placebo.


Whats the function of the transformers in such a setup?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whats the function of the transformers in such a setup?


Having the power to amp galvanicly isolated.
I can hook up the PSU from the DAC to this transformer to.
Its to small to have the whole powerstrip behind it.

I have no ground here so galvanic isolation is the next best solution..

For the whole powerstrip i would need a 1000VA transformer and they cost a bit much even when i build it myself








Amp + DAC is only about 10~20watts.


----------



## caenlen

when i get done with grad school, as long as i land a decent career and get my own place, im going to hook my pc up to this with toslink, a 4k blu ray player, and 4k oled hdtv (not all at once, this onkyo system comes first laong with my pc of course)

https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S9700THX-7-1-Channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B00NAUSVFS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1470943158&sr=8-4&keywords=onkyo+7.1+home+theater+system

What do you guys think? I like thats it plug n play, so dont be going all elite on me, but yeah when i graduate im done with headphones I think... UNLESS i get a wife who wont let me do this, rofl... i doubt that happens tho, seeing as how i average one date every 28 years.









edit: if my budget doesnt allow for that though, im looking at this https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S3700-5-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B00LU0GPAI/ref=lp_281056_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1470948723&sr=1-1


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> when i get done with grad school, as long as i land a decent career and get my own place, im going to hook my pc up to this with toslink, a 4k blu ray player, and 4k oled hdtv (not all at once, this onkyo system comes first laong with my pc of course)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S9700THX-7-1-Channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B00NAUSVFS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1470943158&sr=8-4&keywords=onkyo+7.1+home+theater+system
> 
> What do you guys think? I like thats it plug n play, so dont be going all elite on me, but yeah when i graduate im done with headphones I think... UNLESS i get a wife who wont let me do this, rofl... i doubt that happens tho, seeing as how i average one date every 28 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if my budget doesnt allow for that though, im looking at this https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S3700-5-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B00LU0GPAI/ref=lp_281056_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1470948723&sr=1-1


I really dislike surround.
A good 2.0 or 2.1 set-up is all anyone could need IMO.

Love to watch films on my Adam A5x's
https://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A5X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003USH8UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470949020&sr=8-1&keywords=Adam+A5x
(price per speaker though)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I really dislike surround.
> A good 2.0 or 2.1 set-up is all anyone could need IMO.
> 
> Love to watch films on my Adam A5x's
> https://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A5X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003USH8UO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470949020&sr=8-1&keywords=Adam+A5x
> (price per speaker though)


I already have my Monoprice 5" powered studio monitor speakers for that, it just is a 2.0 setup, but I really enjoy it... I'm just saying if I get a good paying job someday, that Dolby Atmos 7.1 Onkyo would probably sound really impressive for blu ray movies or more theatrical gaming experiences


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> when i get done with grad school, as long as i land a decent career and get my own place, im going to hook my pc up to this with toslink, a 4k blu ray player, and 4k oled hdtv (not all at once, this onkyo system comes first laong with my pc of course)
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S9700THX-7-1-Channel-Network-Receiver/dp/B00NAUSVFS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1470943158&sr=8-4&keywords=onkyo+7.1+home+theater+system
> 
> What do you guys think? I like thats it plug n play, so dont be going all elite on me, but yeah when i graduate im done with headphones I think... UNLESS i get a wife who wont let me do this, rofl... i doubt that happens tho, seeing as how i average one date every 28 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: if my budget doesnt allow for that though, im looking at this https://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-HT-S3700-5-1-Channel-Theater-Receiver/dp/B00LU0GPAI/ref=lp_281056_1_1?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1470948723&sr=1-1


I think you might join us over in the dark side. Over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/458907/ocn-speaker-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I really dislike surround.
> A good 2.0 or 2.1 set-up is all anyone could need IMO.




Normally I'd be inclined to think you just haven't tried a good surround setup, but with you I doubt that's the case. Therefore I, Dr. Boredgunner, diagnose you with a severe case of *weird*. Out of curiosity, do you also dislike money?

You must try Penumbra with hardware acceleration and EFX enabled on a well placed surround setup. Or Amnesia plus hardware acceleration (requires some tweaking). Mind = blown.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think you might join us over in the dark side. Over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/458907/ocn-speaker-club
> 
> 
> Normally I'd be inclined to think you just haven't tried a good surround setup, but with you I doubt that's the case. Therefore I, Dr. Boredgunner, diagnose you with a severe case of *weird*. Out of curiosity, do you also dislike money?
> 
> You must try Penumbra with hardware acceleration and EFX enabled on a well placed surround setup. Or Amnesia plus hardware acceleration (requires some tweaking). Mind = blown.


I dislike money to for the fact i never seem to have any......


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I dislike money to for the fact i never seem to have any......


lol... I am actually really good at saving, you would all be surprised, I had decent savings up until recently, made a few mistakes recently, but also had to throw 3 grand at my student apartment in Ireland... and $780 more for my flight... bleh, thats why I am selling everything, got sort of out of control and I miscalculated, first time in my life that has ever happened though, I have had the same credit card since I was 18 and never missed a payment, being 28 now... thats pretty good start.


----------



## Farih

I had a Harman Kardon set + JBL speakers (5.1 still back then) but i just dont like it.
Heard more expensive sets to but all i notice is the horrible mid-bass respond (there hardly is any) and mostly thin highs.
Best surround i heard was having a massive P.A set on a DTS processor but you cant really put that in your living room.


----------



## rathborne

@boredgunner, we have a speaker club here?? Thanks, I'll be checking that out for sure







.

@Farih, gaming with surround sound and good audio baked into the game (like EAX/OpenAL) is amazing







. Perhaps not as competitive as a good headphone setup but its awesome for immersion







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @boredgunner, we have a speaker club here?? Thanks, I'll be checking that out for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Farih, gaming with surround sound and good audio baked into the game (like EAX/OpenAL) is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Perhaps not as competitive as a good headphone setup but its awesome for immersion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd say it's more competitive. I was playing Rising Storm in surround, multiplayer shooters take advantage of surround setups more than most games. It's chaos, gunfire everywhere out of all speakers.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I got rid of LCD-X to get LCD-3F!
> LCD-X was too bright for me, althought I probably could have got a warmer sounding amp and it would have been fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the two of those next to each other and I agree. LCD-X sounded too bright in comparison and not as natural or enjoyable, but it had some nice qualities nonetheless. Bass was impressive on both but I was able to focus on the bass better with the LCD-3F (I think I got distracted away from it on the LCD-X).
Click to expand...

Audio is a subjective thing- I'm happy with my X's so far. I also have LCD-2's, 400i's, Fostex 00's, and Shure SE535 to mix it up


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I think you might join us over in the dark side. Over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/458907/ocn-speaker-club
> 
> 
> Normally I'd be inclined to think you just haven't tried a good surround setup, but with you I doubt that's the case. Therefore I, Dr. Boredgunner, diagnose you with a severe case of *weird*. Out of curiosity, do you also dislike money?
> 
> You must try Penumbra with hardware acceleration and EFX enabled on a well placed surround setup. Or Amnesia plus hardware acceleration (requires some tweaking). Mind = blown.


Nope. Unless you are warren buffet, you can not have a good surround sound system.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. Unless you are warren buffet, you can not have a good surround sound system.


While the "good" part is fairly subjective you can have a surround sound system that you can be happy with for a long time that doesn't require warren buffet's cheque book







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> While the "good" part is fairly subjective you can have a surround sound system that you can be happy with for a long time that doesn't require warren buffet's cheque book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes and no. This becomes a quality vs quantity problem very quickly.

If you do not want to give up quality, then what a lot of people do is find 2 channel speakers that they like a multiply them by 4 (including the sub). So you have 4 times the speakers and 4 times the price.

Now if you want to lean towards quantity then you are correct. For instance if you are only watching movies and playing FPS games, then sound quality really does not matter as much.

I have personally not seen a quality surround sound system for less than 10 grand. Most surround sound systems that I have seen that truly give you a sense of immersion are usually closer to 40K.

Sooooooooooooo yeah.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Having the power to amp galvanicly isolated.
> I can hook up the PSU from the DAC to this transformer to.
> Its to small to have the whole powerstrip behind it.
> 
> I have no ground here so galvanic isolation is the next best solution..
> 
> For the whole powerstrip i would need a 1000VA transformer and they cost a bit much even when i build it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amp + DAC is only about 10~20watts.


Ahhhh, good to know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I already have my Monoprice 5" powered studio monitor speakers for that, it just is a 2.0 setup, but I really enjoy it... I'm just saying if I get a good paying job someday, that Dolby Atmos 7.1 Onkyo would probably sound really impressive for blu ray movies or more theatrical gaming experiences


What I'm going to say is going to make me sound like somewhat of a fanboy, but oh well.... Seriously, the Adams blow anything Monoprice has out of the water. They are a (censored)(censored)(censored) absolutely awesome and lovely speaker..... Provided you have a reasonable amount of treatment in your room, or at least in the close area. And position them correctly.

Nope, I don't want a pair of them at all, is it that obvious?







I only want a pair of A5X's for my gaming rig, A7X's for audio work...... And the S3X-H's for my HTPC..... So they have some yellow, I can live with it for what you get.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes and no. This becomes a quality vs quantity problem very quickly.
> 
> If you do not want to give up quality, then what a lot of people do is find 2 channel speakers that they like a multiply them by 4 (including the sub). So you have 4 times the speakers and 4 times the price.
> 
> Now if you want to lean towards quantity then you are correct. For instance if you are only watching movies and playing FPS games, then sound quality really does not matter as much.
> 
> I have personally not seen a quality surround sound system for less than 10 grand. Most surround sound systems that I have seen that truly give you a sense of immersion are usually closer to 40K.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo yeah.


Don't worry, the subject was gaming and I guess movies too. I've never recommended surround for music as I know it takes extreme spending to make a good setup, and even then how good?


----------



## rathborne

@Tjj226 Angel @boredgunner, I started with a speaker setup then moved onto headphones in the last year. For 8yrs+ I've run the same Paradigm Monitor 7.6/CC190/Atom setup and have always enjoyed it. Even though the Monitor range is Paradigm's entry level range they are a fantastic speaker set for the money. Great for gaming, movies and especially surround sound music.

I have 5.1ch DVDA/SACD rips of albums by Nine Inch Nails, The Crystal Method, Opeth, Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson, Amon Tobin and Bjork. A well mastered 5.1ch album is a fantastic listening experience







.

While you won't be able to pick out the same microdetails that headphones can deliver (unless you invest in acoustic room treatment) you do get enveloped by the sound and can either have a well placed sound stage with the instruments appearing in their correct places or have an immersive sonic trip with clever panning that can heighten the music. It might sound gimmicky but it can work when done properly







.

Edit: oh, and concert DVDs and BluRay are awesome in 5.1







.

PS: it'd be nice if Tapatalk's subscription page was like the OCN mobile template. If it were I'd probably consider it more for the iPhone.


----------



## Sonikku13

Something unexpected occurred. Mobo of a laptop fried. Gotta get a new laptop now.

Gotta sell the Schiit Bifrost Multibit as a result cause I was already cash strapped. $670 in net debt became $900... and I set aside $110/month for recreational requirements. February 2016 is the end of the 0% interest period. Ends won't meet as a result.

On the bright side, $230 for a laptop with an FX-8800P is a damn good steal.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Don't worry, the subject was gaming and I guess movies too. I've never recommended surround for music as I know it takes extreme spending to make a good setup, and even then how good?


It can be good, for music too. And yes, it can even be very good.

But yeah there is a hell of a lot more variables in a surround sound system that all have to be solved with money.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel @boredgunner, I started with a speaker setup then moved onto headphones in the last year. For 8yrs+ I've run the same Paradigm Monitor 7.6/CC190/Atom setup and have always enjoyed it. Even though the Monitor range is Paradigm's entry level range they are a fantastic speaker set for the money. Great for gaming, movies and especially surround sound music.
> 
> I have 5.1ch DVDA/SACD rips of albums by Nine Inch Nails, The Crystal Method, Opeth, Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson, Amon Tobin and Bjork. A well mastered 5.1ch album is a fantastic listening experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> While you won't be able to pick out the same microdetails that headphones can deliver (unless you invest in acoustic room treatment) you do get enveloped by the sound and can either have a well placed sound stage with the instruments appearing in their correct places or have an immersive sonic trip with clever panning that can heighten the music. It might sound gimmicky but it can work when done properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: oh, and concert DVDs and BluRay are awesome in 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> PS: it'd be nice if Tapatalk's subscription page was like the OCN mobile template. If it were I'd probably consider it more for the iPhone.


Ehhhhhhhhhhh.

But here is where things get problematic.

Each satellite is 280 bucks. The center channel is 380 bucks, and I am gonna assume that the sub was another 280 bucks (since adding 80 bucks to a product seems to be this company's business strategy)

You are now sitting at nearly 1800 bucks.

For a couple hundred more, I can get some magnepans, klipisch hereseys, harbeths, and so on. I could really step into entry level hi fi stuff that would sound wayyyyyyyy better for regular music.

I am sure 5.1 music is a cool experience, but I do not think it is wise to sacrifice high quality system that works for everything so that you can have a lower quality system that only gives you a kind of cool experience in certain circumstances.

If more artists did 5.1 recordings, I would probably feel differently.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhh.
> 
> But here is where things get problematic.
> 
> Each satellite is 280 bucks. The center channel is 380 bucks, and I am gonna assume that the sub was another 280 bucks (since adding 80 bucks to a product seems to be this company's business strategy)
> 
> You are now sitting at nearly 1800 bucks.
> 
> For a couple hundred more, I can get some magnepans, klipisch hereseys, harbeths, and so on. I could really step into entry level hi fi stuff that would sound wayyyyyyyy better for regular music.
> 
> I am sure 5.1 music is a cool experience, but I do not think it is wise to sacrifice high quality system that works for everything so that you can have a lower quality system that only gives you a kind of cool experience in certain circumstances.
> 
> If more artists did 5.1 recordings, I would probably feel differently.


I started with the Paradigm Atoms, Yamaha YST-RSW300 sub and RX-V361 AV receiver in a 2.1ch setup then later added the Monitor 7 floorstanders and CC190 centre for 5.1ch.

As long as I treat them right they should last years. Dad still runs his Mordaunt Short MS25ti loudspeakers daily and they are older than I am







! There's some great second hand speakers that can be had for very little.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhh, good to know!
> What I'm going to say is going to make me sound like somewhat of a fanboy, but oh well.... Seriously, the Adams blow anything Monoprice has out of the water. They are a (censored)(censored)(censored) absolutely awesome and lovely speaker..... Provided you have a reasonable amount of treatment in your room, or at least in the close area. And position them correctly.
> 
> Nope, I don't want a pair of them at all, is it that obvious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only want a pair of A5X's for my gaming rig, A7X's for audio work...... And the S3X-H's for my HTPC..... So they have some yellow, I can live with it for what you get.


Lol, i think you cant even compare Monoprice with Adams at all, its just a completely different level.
No havent heard the Monorpice's but have heard Alesis M1's and JBL LSR's and no they dont even come close.

Btw, for audio work i would advice the A5X instead of A7X.
I had the A7X at first but the A5X is better balanced i think.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes and no. This becomes a quality vs quantity problem very quickly.
> 
> If you do not want to give up quality, then what a lot of people do is find 2 channel speakers that they like a multiply them by 4 (including the sub). So you have 4 times the speakers and 4 times the price.
> 
> Now if you want to lean towards quantity then you are correct. For instance if you are only watching movies and playing FPS games, then sound quality really does not matter as much.
> 
> I have personally not seen a quality surround sound system for less than 10 grand. Most surround sound systems that I have seen that truly give you a sense of immersion are usually closer to 40K.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo yeah.


So much this.
My own 1200$ set sounded crap IMO.
Other people's set sound crap (probably have all been around same 1200$ price range)

The only surround sound i liked was lots of P.A equipment behind a DTS processor.
Easely reaching over 20K$ and most was even 2nd hand lol.

Its 2.0, 2.1 or headphones for me


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes and no. This becomes a quality vs quantity problem very quickly.
> 
> If you do not want to give up quality, then what a lot of people do is find 2 channel speakers that they like a multiply them by 4 (including the sub). So you have 4 times the speakers and 4 times the price.
> 
> Now if you want to lean towards quantity then you are correct. For instance if you are only watching movies and playing FPS games, then sound quality really does not matter as much.
> 
> I have personally not seen a quality surround sound system for less than 10 grand. Most surround sound systems that I have seen that truly give you a sense of immersion are usually closer to 40K.
> 
> Sooooooooooooo yeah.


Most BDs are LPCM, DTS-THD, or DTS-HD MA, audio quality is there for movies even if it's unwarranted with some. Still, I'd rather have a nice stereo/2.1 setup than an average surround setup. A stereo setup takes up way less space too







.


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah, I have the Stax for music, a 5.1 setup for games and another 5.1 in the living room for movies/TV. No second thought about my use of each one. Living room setup needs a new receiver and bigger (floorstanding) front channels though.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Most BDs are LPCM, DTS-THD, or DTS-HD MA, audio quality is there for movies even if it's unwarranted with some. Still, I'd rather have a nice stereo/2.1 setup than an average surround setup. A stereo setup takes up way less space too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


2.1 is where I am at too.

I might try and build some new speakers with a bunch of extra Morel drivers I have collecting dust in the garage.

My setup is far from HiFi but someday. I have a few items to build around but would like to get a good receiver/amplifier. I have an old KLM unit that was nothing stellar in it's day and that day was long ago so that is on the replace list. I have a set of Bose 301 MK IIIs that are ok. A 12" velodyne sub that is powered separately. A pair of technics 1200Mk2s and a Korg Kaoss two channel mixer that could use a new crossfader. I just added the Cambridge Azur 851D to the mix and have an old macbook pro to just use for audio. Too slow for anything else.

I have a Bose cinemate 2.1 system for the TV. Yeah, I got suckered into buying it years ago before I knew any better but it sounds decent overall through the Cambridge DACmagic 100. I will sort out making both PCs feed the 851D. Probably USB for the old Mac as that supports the higher frequency input and just run optical or SPDIF from the big PC and then RCA back to the Cinemate system.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Hell I went from a 5.1 setup to 2.0 personally. Quality 2.0 or 2.1 systems absolutely curb stomps cheap/budget 5.1 setups. If I ever move back to a 2.1 setup myself, it will probably be a BIC F12 sub with some Rokkit speakers.


----------



## Spork13

I don't mind my cheap ($1500) 6:1 for movies but it's utter rubbish for music.
Give me 2 speakers, or 2 speakers + a sub any day of the week.

Or - headphones.

I used to have a stereo that was worth more than my car. I could go to the shop over the road and keep listening to my music.









But for < $1000 I can get a much nicer, more detailed sound, from headphones and a HP amp.

The other side of that coin is i can fit multiple HP setups in my life, whereas I'm limited to only 1 or 2 full sized speaker systems, so the HPs can start to add up, by the time you have a set of e-stats and amp, some closed backs, some planars, a choice of tube or SS amps.....


----------



## rathborne

A nice set of floorstanders still have one advantage over headphones and that is you can comfortably fill your house with music to still listen to in the background while you move around to do other tasks/chores







. Unless you go wireless headphones this isn't often ideal







.


----------



## Aventadoor

I've been on speaker hunt alot of times, but I always end up not buying speakers at all.
Why? Cause I cant afford speakers that play as clean and clear as my headphones while still having very good bass.
I've never heard a speaker that can do this, for under like.... 8000$. But obviously I have not heard every speaker.
Heard everything from Klipsch to Scansonic, KEFs, Audio Physic, Kudos, PMC, and more of a big mainstream speaker makers.
But ive been recommended magnepan with sub, I have yet to hear this.
Other then that I actually enjoyed Kudos speakers alot.
I'm one of those who believe in "less is more" so 2-way speakers ftw!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I've been on speaker hunt alot of times, but I always end up not buying speakers at all.
> Why? Cause I cant afford speakers that play as clean and clear as my headphones while still having very good bass.
> I've never heard a speaker that can do this, for under like.... 8000$. But obviously I have not heard every speaker.
> Heard everything from Klipsch to Scansonic, KEFs, Audio Physic, Kudos, PMC, and more of a big mainstream speaker makers.
> But ive been recommended magnepan with sub, I have yet to hear this.
> Other then that I actually enjoyed Kudos speakers alot.
> I'm one of those who believe in "less is more" so 2-way speakers ftw!


Adam A5X's + Adam Sub7









https://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A5X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003USH8UO
+
https://www.amazon.com/ADAM-Audio-Sub7-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B002Z01IXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1471080782&sr=1-1&keywords=adam+sub+7

Way under 8000$


----------



## Aventadoor

And do they sound better then Audeze, Hifiman etc?
If so its a bargain!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Adam A5X's + Adam Sub7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A5X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003USH8UO
> +
> https://www.amazon.com/ADAM-Audio-Sub7-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B002Z01IXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1471080782&sr=1-1&keywords=adam+sub+7
> 
> Way under 8000$


I'd rather buy the Focal Alpha or CMS series for that price (monitors)!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I've been on speaker hunt alot of times, but I always end up not buying speakers at all.
> Why? Cause I cant afford speakers that play as clean and clear as my headphones while still having very good bass.
> I've never heard a speaker that can do this, for under like.... 8000$. But obviously I have not heard every speaker.
> Heard everything from Klipsch to Scansonic, KEFs, Audio Physic, Kudos, PMC, and more of a big mainstream speaker makers.
> But ive been recommended magnepan with sub, I have yet to hear this.
> Other then that I actually enjoyed Kudos speakers alot.
> I'm one of those who believe in "less is more" so 2-way speakers ftw!


Huh?

There is a boat load of crap that can outright curb stop your headphones for 8K.

Heck, if you were open to the idea of getting vintage used equipment off of ebay, you can curb stop your system for less than 1K.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Adam A5X's + Adam Sub7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Adam-Audio-A5X-Powered-Monitor/dp/B003USH8UO
> +
> https://www.amazon.com/ADAM-Audio-Sub7-Subwoofer-Black/dp/B002Z01IXQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=musical-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1471080782&sr=1-1&keywords=adam+sub+7
> 
> Way under 8000$


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> And do they sound better then Audeze, Hifiman etc?
> If so its a bargain!


I think farih is on the right track, but he backed the wrong horse.

I think the martin logan motion 15 speakers with a good amp is the better way to go.

I do not like powered monitors. The amp section of pretty much all powered monitors just plain suck.

But I do really like these folded ribbon tweeters. If you wanted something you could buy off the shelf in a smaller size, the motion 15s are definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I'd rather buy the Focal Alpha or CMS series for that price (monitors)!


Go home, your'e drunk.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Huh?
> 
> There is a boat load of crap that can outright curb stop your headphones for 8K.
> 
> Heck, if you were open to the idea of getting vintage used equipment off of ebay, you can curb stop your system for less than 1K.


Curb stop in what way?
Strange I havent gotten to hear any that really stump my headphones when it comes to technicalities and crystal clarity within 8k yet.
So maybe I should try to listen to some Martin Logans indeed.
But I want that bass tho.
I'd like to have speakers where u feel the kick drum in ur chest like at a concert.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Curb stop in what way?
> Strange I havent gotten to hear any that really stump my headphones when it comes to technicalities and crystal clarity within 8k yet.
> So maybe I should try to listen to some Martin Logans indeed.
> But I want that bass tho.
> I'd like to have speakers where u feel the kick drum in ur chest like at a concert.


Every way.

TBH, unless you are really nit picky and have a crap ton of money to burn (lookin at you friendscatdied), speakers are always going to be better than headphones.

The key is getting an amp that will drive what ever speakers you get to their fullest potential.


----------



## Aventadoor

Tbh I think your basing speakers too much on the fact that its speakers and not for their technicalities in the sound.
When you are used to LCD-3, HE-6 etc, cheap speakers doesnt really amaze you, imo. But idk what have heard and what not.
Its two different listening experiences, however, you can kinda compare their technicalities.
Like how crystal clear they sound etc.


----------



## badtaylorx

You need to give ELAC Uni-fi 3 way speakers a listen. Soooo smooth, and low end you wouldn't believe was coming out of a bookshelf. The only thing I wish they did different would be to use a ribbon or amt. other than that, best $500 you could ever hope to spend on speakers.

http://elac.com/product-category/passive/uni-fi/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Tbh I think your basing speakers too much on the fact that its speakers and not for their technicalities in the sound.
> When you are used to LCD-3, HE-6 etc, cheap speakers doesnt really amaze you, imo. But idk what have heard and what not.
> Its two different listening experiences, however, you can kinda compare their technicalities.
> Like how crystal clear they sound etc.


Trust me, I know exactly what your setup sounds like.

Not only do I know what your system sounds like, but I can also tell you that your WA6-SE is not giving the HE-6s enough power.

Cheap speakers with a cheap amp does sound like crap.

Cheap speakers with a high quality amp would probably surprise you.

A reasonable set of speakers with a high quality amp would blow your mind.

A high quality set of speakers with a high quality amp would make you weep for joy and force you to happily throw your headphones in the trash.


----------



## Aventadoor

My setup in the sig is not up to date, sorry...
I had pass labs int-150 and firstwatt f6 with HE-6.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> My setup in the sig is not up to date, sorry...
> I had pass labs int-150 and firstwatt f6 with HE-6.


Lol, thats a bit better.

Seeing that you are that serious about audio kind of opens up new options for you.

Considering you want clear audio but with big sound, I would seriously look at the klipisch cornwall 3s and a good single ended 45/2A3/300b amp.

If you are willing to get your hands a bit dirty, you should check out the bottle head 2a3 amp.

Edit: This guy's mic is a potato, but it should give you an idea of what a horn mid range plus a dynamic woofer should give you.


----------



## Aventadoor

Those are a little too big tbh








I live in an apartment


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Those are a little too big tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in an apartment


Obviously I do know what how much actual room you have, but I urge you to actually measure it out.

They look massive, but they are not actually all that bad.

If you want to stick closer to bookshelf size, then I would recommend the audio note K speakers.

I actually like the audio note K speakers more believe it or not, but the only problem with those is that you have to find a dealer.

They should be around 3500-4000 for a pair.

If you are open to the idea of getting used vintage gear, you could try to find a good pair of snell J2 or J3 speakers which sound very similar (cause they are almost the same speaker) for roughly 350 for a pair.


----------



## Aventadoor

Well I guess I have space, but im afraid it might overpower my room. Its a very rectangular room. Around 14x4,5x2,4 (LxWxH).
So the kitchen is in one end of the room and living "room" is in the other. I'd like to have the bass port in front, atleast not in the rear.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Well I guess I have space, but im afraid it might overpower my room. Its a very rectangular room. Around 14x4,5x2,4 (LxWxH).
> So the kitchen is in one end of the room and living "room" is in the other. I'd like to have the bass port in front, atleast not in the rear.


I am not exactly sure what those dimensions refer to or what units they are in. Are you measuring your room in meters or are you measuring your available speaker space in feet?

The speakers wont overpower the room. I am in a 10'x10'10 foot room with the snell J3s and it works just fine. The snells/audionote speakers would over power a room way before the cornwalls would.

Why is the direction of the bass port important? You generally want the bass port away from you so that it helps 'fill the room with sound'.

If the bass port fires at you, you get more bass, but not better quality bass.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel

lets say I buy 2x martin logan motion 15 speakers after I graduate (600 bucks total), what amp for under 300 would you recommend (want to add it my wish list) also will I need a sub with those speakers?like my monoiprice 2.0 powered studio monitor speakers don't need a sub, i think the bass is fantasic on it the way it is (im not as picky as alot of you seem to think) lol

but if I can get away with $900 for a really nice setup... I seriously might consider that as I trust your opnion... no offense to the Adam speakers, but $1100 not including the amp is more than I am looking at. I plan to game and watch movies more than I listen to music, so if I ever do spend $1100, no offense to anyone here but it will be that $1100 all in one package Dolby Atmos 7.1 setup, comes with receiver, everything, etc.

side note: I plan to buy the high gloss cherry wood version of the motion 15's. sexy


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjjangel
> 
> lets say I buy 2x martin logan motion 15 speakers after I graduate (600 bucks total), what amp for under 300 would you recommend (want to add it my wish list) also will I need a sub with those speakers?like my monoiprice 2.0 powered studio monitor speakers don't need a sub, i think the bass is fantasic on it the way it is (im not as picky as alot of you seem to think) lol
> 
> but if I can get away with $900 for a really nice setup... I seriously might consider that as I trust your opnion... no offense to the Adam speakers, but $1100 not including the amp is more than I am looking at. I plan to game and watch movies more than I listen to music, so if I ever do spend $1100, no offense to anyone here but it will be that $1100 all in one package Dolby Atmos 7.1 setup, comes with receiver, everything, etc.
> 
> side note: I plan to buy the high gloss cherry wood version of the motion 15's. sexy


Worry about speakers when you actually can worry about speakers.

Don't forget that there is a very strong audio culture throughout Europe. The UK has quad and celestion. Itally has synthesis and a lot of vintage american gear that is kind of hard to come by.

Russia also has a lot of old vintage stuff from the cold war that can lead to some pretty incredible amps.

So take your time and smell the roses before you jump into something.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel

sounds good to me.

@everyone

couldn't sell my Beyer DT990 600ohm or my T20RP MK3's, so keeping both in my permanent collection. I currently don't have an amp/dac that can drive either one, so both will be staying behind sadly. Schiit Fulla handles T20's fine, but doesn't dent the 600ohm DT990s, otherwise I would be bringing the DT990s with me to Ireland.

If anyone knows a 600ohm amp that is portable (no wall wart) under 150 bucks let me know, pretty sure it doesn't exist though. lol

edit: nm, I said screw it and grabbed me something I already know I enjoy. Bravo Audio V1 $75 shipped tube amp. laughs at 600 ohms, and I love the sound it gave my DT990s last time I used it. will just do that and deal with the wall wart.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, since everyone's going on and on about speakers, I figured I'd post (if I hadn't already, too lazy to look thru all my previous posts) a pic or two of my friend's uber audiophile setup in his living room. This system blew me away and I'd begun to understand why my friend simply cannot get into headphones (he said that sound from cans just float 'around' his head). I don't listen to Cat Stevens, but when he played Father & Son, I was enthralled.
YG Acoustics Anat II Reference speakers, the bottom unit is an active sub unit all on its own...Accuphase pre/power amps

Nordost speaker cables.....note the power cord plugged into the unit, it's actually a separate active sub.

A power distributor and an Esoteric CD player (which isn't cheap)

A Lumin D1 music server/streamer

One more shot of the speaker, the tiny speaker on top is for his Dolby Atmos system, was told that the speaker encasement is actually made of aircraft grade aluminum.....or aluminium.









Also note the headphone on the left, his only headphone.....a Sennheiser Momentum 2 BT (or something like that). He'd since gotten a Bose Q35 since he's all about ANC.....


----------



## caenlen

Holy crap.


----------



## MrStrat007

Those YG Speakers... Hhnngggggg


----------



## Dagamus NM

Those cables are absurd. They look cool but super overpriced and pure snake oil.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Holy crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Those YG Speakers... Hhnngggggg


Yeah, right? I was like, "Holy crap!"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Those cables are absurd. They look cool but super overpriced and pure snake oil.


Well, when you can afford a setup like that, cables like the Nordost ones don't seem to be overpriced.....he was on the verge of buying some Nordost power cables, I talked him outta it.


----------



## caenlen

@ HL2

Exactly, I mean when you have a certain amount of wealth, things that were absurd no longer seem so.


----------



## Shardnax

When you've got $100k speakers I imagine that $500 or even $10,000 on cords is a drop in the bucket.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Those cables are absurd. They look cool but super overpriced and pure snake oil.


Overpriced? Probably. I think there are better cables out there at a cheaper price.

Snake oil? No.........sort of.

IF (and that is a very big if) you have the best of everything in your system, your cables will create a very tiny bottle neck in the system.

Better cables can open up the sound and make things sound more airy and effortless.

And yes, believe it or not, even power cables and power sockets at this point can actually make a difference.

That all being said, your cables should not cost you more than 600 bucks for copper or 1500 for silver.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Overpriced? Probably. I think there are better cables out there at a cheaper price.
> 
> Snake oil? No.........sort of.
> 
> IF (and that is a very big if) you have the best of everything in your system, your cables will create a very tiny bottle neck in the system.
> 
> Better cables can open up the sound and make things sound more airy and effortless.
> 
> And yes, believe it or not, even power cables and power sockets at this point can actually make a difference.
> 
> That all being said, your cables should not cost you more than 600 bucks for copper or 1500 for silver.


Dude, the other end of your power cable is connected to solid copper wire in your walls which is in turn connected to aluminum transmission wire. While there are clearly very poor wires, any manufacturer that included such a poor cable with a component would quickly be relegated to WalMart.

Physics is something I understand. Wires making a difference to open up sound to be airy and effortless is complete nonsense. At the current and voltages applied in speakers the wire that costs $25 will offer the exact same as the one that costs $800.

But hey, make your wallet airy. Ultimately it is what you hear or think you hear.


----------



## Aventadoor

Bro, you need a PS audio power regenerator!
Then silver all the way to you Audio Note speakers that also are wired with silver inside


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Dude, the other end of your power cable is connected to solid copper wire in your walls which is in turn connected to aluminum transmission wire. While there are clearly very poor wires, any manufacturer that included such a poor cable with a component would quickly be relegated to WalMart.
> 
> Physics is something I understand. Wires making a difference to open up sound to be airy and effortless is complete nonsense. At the current and voltages applied in speakers the wire that costs $25 will offer the exact same as the one that costs $800.
> 
> But hey, make your wallet airy. Ultimately it is what you hear or think you hear.


Well considering you are talking to a physics major too, I think you might wanna go take your average power cable and play around with it a bit.

I think you will quickly find out why better cables make a difference.

((((((((((((((((spoiler: its because most consumer cables are made of donkey turds and act as a resistor)))))))))

I actually just tested mains at 121v AC

I have a power cable that came with a computer power supply, and a cable that I made myself for 15 bucks.

the computer power supply cable was able to carry 119v AC and my own cable was 121v right on the dot.

Edit: and just so you understand, you are not wrong about the pricing.

A good quality copper wire should never exceed 1 dollar per foot. So the fact that cable companies charge 500 bucks is absolute nonsense.

I make all my own cables for pennies on the dollar and they compete with all the top end brands just fine.

The problem is that there is a giant freaking hole in the market.

You can either buy crappy cables from walmart which will sound like crap, or you can buy a 200 dollar cable.

There is no middle ground, and unfortunately few people are comfortable to make their own cables.


----------



## Aventadoor

I always say theres a difference between a bad and a good cable, but theres no difference between a good cable and a really crazy expensive cable!







But the "trick" is to find the good cable.

All this cable bs etc make the hifi buisness look like a joke. It scares people away so its really sad.
You dont need a 10k cable or a 10k DAC.
Not to mention all the cheaper speakers that outperform MUCH more expensive speakers


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I always say theres a difference between a bad and a good cable, but theres no difference between a good cable and a really crazy expensive cable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the "trick" is to find the good cable.
> 
> All this cable bs etc make the hifi buisness look like a joke. It scares people away so its really sad.
> You dont need a 10k cable or a 10k DAC.
> Not to mention all the cheaper speakers that outperform MUCH more expensive speakers


10K dac is not unreasonable.

Would you like to see the audio note M10 dac with silver wire transformers?


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not unreasonable, but id seriously question wether you'd hear a difference or not in a blind test.
My dream DAC is TotalDAC or Audio Note something.
A full Audio Note system would obviously be a dream setup. I believe staying with the same brand instead of mixing components.
I also love Doxa, they also make everything. Sounds so effin good!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 10K dac is not unreasonable.
> 
> Would you like to see the audio note M10 dac with silver wire transformers?


I don't really have a dog in this pony show, but at the same time.... $10k to MOST people is a vehicle, or a down payment on a house.... $10k on something that converts a digital signal to an analogue one that still requires another device for that signal to be useful would probably be described as an unreasonable sum, especially since most audiophiles recommend spending an equivalent amount on the amplifier as they do the DAC.... So now we're talking $20k for those, and then they add in "ohhh, you wouldn't want to be cheap and use MonoPrice now, would you?" ....And try and push for cables that are several hundred or even several thousand, and suddenly we're now talking upwards of the cost of a reasonably decent sporty or sports car paid up front in full, in cash.....

As you and others have mentioned.... It's finding the appropriate balance between everything and spending the cash predominately where it matters the most. Too many normal people have trouble understanding why we're so willing to spend even two grand on a full setup, but what's kind of funny to me is that those same people don't balk at the thought of a $250 bottle of wine..... ....Says the guy who has no problem spending $60 CAD on a bottle of vodka.... Then again, that $60 CAD bottle lasts me three months!









On the flipside, if I did have the cash, I would consider spending $10k total on my entire setup, although that would be a speaker AND headphone setup with their own gear each (I enjoy my gaming too much)


----------



## caenlen

I'm happy with my Monoprice 5" powered studio monitor speakers, and after a couple Budweiser it sounds like a 10 grand system to me DDD


----------



## caenlen

I'm heading to Guitar Center in Indy tomorrow, going to see if they have any rows of headphones laying out for consumers to try before they buy.

Hopefully they have some,


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't really have a dog in this pony show, but at the same time.... $10k to MOST people is a vehicle, or a down payment on a house.... $10k on something that converts a digital signal to an analogue one that still requires another device for that signal to be useful would probably be described as an unreasonable sum, especially since most audiophiles recommend spending an equivalent amount on the amplifier as they do the DAC.... So now we're talking $20k for those, and then they add in "ohhh, you wouldn't want to be cheap and use MonoPrice now, would you?" ....And try and push for cables that are several hundred or even several thousand, and suddenly we're now talking upwards of the cost of a reasonably decent sporty or sports car paid up front in full, in cash.....
> 
> As you and others have mentioned.... It's finding the appropriate balance between everything and spending the cash predominately where it matters the most. Too many normal people have trouble understanding why we're so willing to spend even two grand on a full setup, but what's kind of funny to me is that those same people don't balk at the thought of a $250 bottle of wine..... ....Says the guy who has no problem spending $60 CAD on a bottle of vodka.... Then again, that $60 CAD bottle lasts me three months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the flipside, if I did have the cash, I would consider spending $10k total on my entire setup, although that would be a speaker AND headphone setup with their own gear each (I enjoy my gaming too much)


Yeeeeeeeeeeup.

Its actually much worse than you think. I could easily justify spending closer to 300-400K on a system. Of course that is mostly because what I would buy would actually appreciate in price.


----------



## caenlen

So those of you who bought the HIFIMAN HE-350 Massdrop (I regret canceling my order) but just curious what you guys think of them? First shipments should have arrived by now.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeup.
> 
> Its actually much worse than you think. I could easily justify spending closer to 300-400K on a system. Of course that is mostly because what I would buy would actually appreciate in price.


I'd be willing to throw a significant lump of cash at multiple setups for my house.... If I won the lotto







. I think I'd stop shy of a few hundred grand on a given setup to keep potential replacement cost down.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm happy with my Monoprice 5" powered studio monitor speakers, and after a couple Budweiser it sounds like a 10 grand system to me DDD


I have to say.... Wonder if a better, higher quality beer would add a zero to that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeeeeeeeeeeup.
> 
> Its actually much worse than you think. I could easily justify spending closer to 300-400K on a system. Of course that is mostly because what I would buy would actually appreciate in price.


I just think that your bar for "unreasonable" is a lot higher than mine...... But I'm also willing to contemplate the mere thought of spending $50k USD on something like a Buchla, whereas most people here would balk at that. Not that I'd actually buy the Buchla, as there are a wide variety of other systems out there that interest me more (BugBrand, Kilpatrick, eurorack in general (especially Cwejman, Intellijel, Make Noise!, and Harvestman (I refuse to use his new name!!!) just to name a few))
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd be willing to throw a significant lump of cash at multiple setups for my house.... If I won the lotto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think I'd stop shy of a few hundred grand on a given setup to keep potential replacement cost down.


Kind of the same for me, although it would probably be a 60/40% split for the home theater (60% video, 40% audio - 40% does NOT included room treatment, just speakers and amps) and maybe 30k total for that whole setup... With a few couple thousand dollar rigs scattered around the place. Living room would be whatever malamutes won't break but still sounds good


----------



## caenlen

Alright guys and gals! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!

Since I can't sell my T20's without losing $100+ I decided to keep them. I grabbed the Mayflower Mark 3 mod kit straight from Mayflower coming this week for $23 shipped.

So, what mod should I do... I have no idea, the purchase page just says check youtube or forums, I already looked at head-fi list, they all look insanely complicated, I just want a simple one to do with this mod... anyways, most on head fi refer to t50's being modded not t20s... so yeah...

anyways... halp please


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alright guys and gals! I NEED YOUR HELP!!!
> 
> Since I can't sell my T20's without losing $100+ I decided to keep them. I grabbed the Mayflower Mark 3 mod kit straight from Mayflower coming this week for $23 shipped.
> 
> So, what mod should I do... I have no idea, the purchase page just says check youtube or forums, I already looked at head-fi list, they all look insanely complicated, I just want a simple one to do with this mod... anyways, most on head fi refer to t50's being modded not t20s... so yeah...
> 
> anyways... halp please


T20s and T50s are the same headphone except how many of the vents on the back are open. Same driver same everything else. So you can follow any T50 mod just pay attention to how they cover or uncover the port (three slits on the cup just below the headband attachment)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> T20s and T50s are the same headphone except how many of the vents on the back are open. Same driver same everything else. So you can follow any T50 mod just pay attention to how they cover or uncover the port (three slits on the cup just below the headband attachment)


Thanks... what is the most basic one that most people do? Actually nm, the place to ask is on head fi specific forum lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm heading to Guitar Center in Indy tomorrow, going to see if they have any rows of headphones laying out for consumers to try before they buy.
> 
> Hopefully they have some,


i called guitar center btw, they said they don't leave headphones out because of health reasons. so no field trip for me. sigh ; ;

edit: @moderators thats right, i double posted quoted myself with a reply to myself. eat my shorts mods!!! im not afraid!!! ::hides in closet:: dont ban meh plez


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well considering you are talking to a physics major too, I think you might wanna go take your average power cable and play around with it a bit.
> 
> I think you will quickly find out why better cables make a difference.
> 
> ((((((((((((((((spoiler: its because most consumer cables are made of donkey turds and act as a resistor)))))))))
> 
> I actually just tested mains at 121v AC
> 
> I have a power cable that came with a computer power supply, and a cable that I made myself for 15 bucks.
> 
> the computer power supply cable was able to carry 119v AC and my own cable was 121v right on the dot.
> 
> Edit: and just so you understand, you are not wrong about the pricing.
> 
> A good quality copper wire should never exceed 1 dollar per foot. So the fact that cable companies charge 500 bucks is absolute nonsense.
> 
> I make all my own cables for pennies on the dollar and they compete with all the top end brands just fine.
> 
> The problem is that there is a giant freaking hole in the market.
> 
> You can either buy crappy cables from walmart which will sound like crap, or you can buy a 200 dollar cable.
> 
> There is no middle ground, and unfortunately few people are comfortable to make their own cables.


I hear what you are saying. My point on the power cables is that whether you are getting 118V or 121V doesn't much matter as you have voltage compensation inside your circuitry. It will change nothing. The waveform itself is something to be concerned with as well as going out of the tolerance of what your expensive device allows. A good UPS is a better investment that an expensive cable. Now if you are making your own then that is awesomeness, more for the looks then anything else which is important to me.

As was said above, good versus bad is important. Good vs crazy overpriced is no different. I was shopping for cabling last night and got a good laugh at some of the reviews on Amazon. A lot of copper plated aluminum wire. That is not what you want for speaker wire.

I agree that if you are spending $100K on speakers then a couple grand in cables is whatever. They do look cool.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

All I can say is, my friend's audio system simply blew me away. The clarity of the mids and visceral punch in the bass plus soundstage, it took my breathe away.

Like I'd said, I don't listen to Cat Stevens, but Father & Son on that system made me tear up. We'd listened to a few different songs from various artists, but play Father & Son in both FLAC and DSD64. I was surprised that we could hear a subtle difference between them.....after listening for a good number of times. This was after I had visited his house a second time for a more indept listen.

He had said he'd would give up on speaker systems if headphones could encompass the listener like a speaker system. He'd go get an Orpheus if it can do that....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I hear what you are saying. My point on the power cables is that whether you are getting 118V or 121V doesn't much matter as you have voltage compensation inside your circuitry. It will change nothing. The waveform itself is something to be concerned with as well as going out of the tolerance of what your expensive device allows. A good UPS is a better investment that an expensive cable. Now if you are making your own then that is awesomeness, more for the looks then anything else which is important to me.
> 
> As was said above, good versus bad is important. Good vs crazy overpriced is no different. I was shopping for cabling last night and got a good laugh at some of the reviews on Amazon. A lot of copper plated aluminum wire. That is not what you want for speaker wire.
> 
> I agree that if you are spending $100K on speakers then a couple grand in cables is whatever. They do look cool.


Actually depending on the amp you might not have voltage compensation (regulated power supply).

A lot of amp builders say that regulated PSUs make the amps sound sterile.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> All I can say is, my friend's audio system simply blew me away. The clarity of the mids and visceral punch in the bass plus soundstage, it took my breathe away.
> 
> Like I'd said, I don't listen to Cat Stevens, but Father & Son on that system made me tear up. We'd listened to a few different songs from various artists, but play Father & Son in both FLAC and DSD64. I was surprised that we could hear a subtle difference between them.....after listening for a good number of times. This was after I had visited his house a second time for a more indept listen.
> 
> He had said he'd would give up on speaker systems if headphones could encompass the listener like a speaker system. He'd go get an Orpheus if it can do that....


Out of curiosity, what happened to the other subs, did he just not care for the sound (and added bulk) with them?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Out of curiosity, what happened to the other subs, did he just not care for the sound (and added bulk) with them?


The 100kUSD set has two subs, his 'only' 70kUSD speakers did not include the second sets of subs. Seriously, with 'only' a pair of subs (instead of two pairs), bass was more than punchy, I could not only hear the bass, I could feel it! I've followed him on a number of occasions to audition amps, speakers, music streamers, etc,....none of those systems quite have that visceral punch, awesome mids and crystal clear (yet not harsh or sibilant or overly bright), very detailed yet euphonic sounding.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually depending on the amp you might not have voltage compensation (regulated power supply).
> 
> A lot of amp builders say that regulated PSUs make the amps sound sterile.


So how do they deal with voltage droop/spike? I don't trust my power company to keep everything within 2%.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> So how do they deal with voltage droop/spike? I don't trust my power company to keep everything within 2%.


Depends on how big the spike/droop is.

If it is big enough, it will just blow the fuse.

If we are talking + or - 5v, the power transformer should be able to handle it.

Now if you have a chinese amp that you got off ebay...............good luck. I hope you have good fire insurance.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Depends on how big the spike/droop is.
> 
> If it is big enough, it will just blow the fuse.
> 
> If we are talking + or - 5v, the power transformer should be able to handle it.
> 
> Now if you have a chinese amp that you got off ebay...............good luck. I hope you have good fire insurance.


I have a chinese amp that I got off of my neighbor. I hate it. It truly it terrible sounding.

I cannot figure out what amp to pair with my cambridge 851D. Either the 651A, the 851A, or the 851W.

Funny, the one that has the least extra stuff I don't need is the most expensive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have a chinese amp that I got off of my neighbor. I hate it. It truly it terrible sounding.
> 
> I cannot figure out what amp to pair with my cambridge 851D. Either the 651A, the 851A, or the 851W.
> 
> Funny, the one that has the least extra stuff I don't need is the most expensive.


None of the above.

I have heard the 851N (the fancy network one) and it sounds pretty bad. It sounds clear, but it also sounds kind of stuffy and sterile.

If you can save up a bit more and swing for a conrad johnson classic 60 I think you would be much happier.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> None of the above.
> 
> I have heard the 851N (the fancy network one) and it sounds pretty bad. It sounds clear, but it also sounds kind of stuffy and sterile.
> 
> If you can save up a bit more and swing for a conrad johnson classic 60 I think you would be much happier.


That does look pretty nice. A bit out of my range right now. I am trying to stay below $1K. I would rather have matching components so that pretty much narrows it down to the 651A. Might not be great but it will do for a couple years until I can get back to audio stuff. I am pretty set on everything else at the moment.

Well I might pick up some Sennheiser momentum 2s for travel headphones that don't require an amp.


----------



## silvrr

Got to listen to my first Stax setup that I liked. I have heard a few of the rectangular models before and didn't care for them really. However this 007 setup was pretty damn nice. No idea what the DAC and Amp were but totally different sound than what I have heard before. Bass was deep and full and the highs were detailed and clear.



The HE-6 running off a older Sansui speaker amp was pretty nice too. It was amazing how much power they took before getting to a comfortable listening level.

Got to listen to a bottlehead crack and HD600 setup and that is still on my list to build. Going to make that my desk rig and keep my Ether Cs and mojo for listing around the house and on the go.

Ether C flow vs. Ether C..... Flow sounded almost muddy and to boosted in the mids. I actually wouldn't trade my Cs for the C flow if it was an even exchange. The regular Ether Flow provided a nice mid bass boost but didn't effect the rest of the signature, If it was $600 bucks and I could get that same signature on the closed version I would think about an upgrade. Other than the sound signature differences I didn't really notice any other differences. After listening to all four models I would have to say the Flows are my favorite followed by my Cs and then the regular ether and in a distant last the C flow.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Got to listen to my first Stax setup that I liked. I have heard a few of the rectangular models before and didn't care for them really. However this 007 setup was pretty damn nice. No idea what the DAC and Amp were but totally different sound than what I have heard before. Bass was deep and full and the highs were detailed and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> The HE-6 running off a older Sansui speaker amp was pretty nice too. It was amazing how much power they took before getting to a comfortable listening level.
> 
> Got to listen to a bottlehead crack and HD600 setup and that is still on my list to build. Going to make that my desk rig and keep my Ether Cs and mojo for listing around the house and on the go.


Was this from the recent Chicago meet? I wanted to go bad but my Dad had to work unscheduled overtime so I had no ride. ; ;


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Was this from the recent Chicago meet? I wanted to go bad but my Dad had to work unscheduled overtime so I had no ride. ; ;


Yeah you missed a pretty good meet. Good variety of gear there.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The 100kUSD set has two subs, his 'only' 70kUSD speakers did not include the second sets of subs. Seriously, with 'only' a pair of subs (instead of two pairs), bass was more than punchy, I could not only hear the bass, I could feel it! I've followed him on a number of occasions to audition amps, speakers, music streamers, etc,....none of those systems quite have that visceral punch, awesome mids and crystal clear (yet not harsh or sibilant or overly bright), very detailed yet euphonic sounding.


A mere $70K







. Were they all in the same price range? I'd think that all speakers in this range would have some amount of parity. I've never heard a setup at that level though.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Got to listen to my first Stax setup that I liked. I have heard a few of the rectangular models before and didn't care for them really. However this 007 setup was pretty damn nice. No idea what the DAC and Amp were but totally different sound than what I have heard before. Bass was deep and full and the highs were detailed and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> The HE-6 running off a older Sansui speaker amp was pretty nice too. It was amazing how much power they took before getting to a comfortable listening level.
> 
> Got to listen to a bottlehead crack and HD600 setup and that is still on my list to build. Going to make that my desk rig and keep my Ether Cs and mojo for listing around the house and on the go.
> 
> Ether C flow vs. Ether C..... Flow sounded almost muddy and to boosted in the mids. I actually wouldn't trade my Cs for the C flow if it was an even exchange. The regular Ether Flow provided a nice mid bass boost but didn't effect the rest of the signature, If it was $600 bucks and I could get that same signature on the closed version I would think about an upgrade. Other than the sound signature differences I didn't really notice any other differences. After listening to all four models I would have to say the Flows are my favorite followed by my Cs and then the regular ether and in a distant last the C flow.


Can't you get your Ether C converted to an Ether Flow if you choose to upgrade? I thought I read something about that being an option, maybe I'm mistaken.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Can't you get your Ether C converted to an Ether Flow if you choose to upgrade? I thought I read something about that being an option, maybe I'm mistaken.


Yeah you can get a Ether C or Ether converted to either a Ether C Flow or Ether Flow. However, I want to stay closed and the C Flow really is a step back IMO.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah you can get a Ether C or Ether converted to either a Ether C Flow or Ether Flow. However, I want to stay closed and the C Flow really is a step back IMO.


I'm actually kind of saddened to hear such, given I was maybe sort of potentially-eventually contemplating a pair. Then again, I've kind of gotten used to the nice "bliss" that is open backed headphones. Sure they aren't as immersive in games (because you can still hear outside sounds) but at the same Ame time they sure don't overheat. I suppose my desire for the ZMF line would sate my closed back desires too


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm actually kind of saddened to hear such, given I was maybe sort of potentially-eventually contemplating a pair. Then again, I've kind of gotten used to the nice "bliss" that is open backed headphones. Sure they aren't as immersive in games (because you can still hear outside sounds) but at the same Ame time they sure don't overheat. I suppose my desire for the ZMF line would sate my closed back desires too


The strange thing is the Ether C Flow is getting good reviews from Can Jam in London. A number of people are saying they prefer it over the open version. Im wondering if the tuning of the Chicago demo was having issues.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Got to listen to my first Stax setup that I liked. I have heard a few of the rectangular models before and didn't care for them really. However this 007 setup was pretty damn nice. No idea what the DAC and Amp were but totally different sound than what I have heard before. Bass was deep and full and the highs were detailed and clear.


Amp would be one of the Kevin Gilmore ones. http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/products/

I'd love to build one - but should probably learn to solder properly with some cheaper kits first...
http://www.mjolnir-audio.com/diy-supplies/


----------



## Dagamus NM

So after much obsessing I went with the Cambridge 651W for an amp to last me through grad school. Once done with my Ph.D I will treat myself to a round of upgrades for audio, photo, computers, and car. As it is I seem to have a bit of gear acquisition syndrome and poor impulse control.

As far as the sound on the Cambridge units, they sound ok until going through the device specific process to enable the device into its second USB mode and loading the proper drivers. I didn't realize how thin they sounded until I did that and now they sound great. Ignorance is bliss though. As long as I stay away from trade shows and others that have superior gear to myself I won't lust after it so much.

I read something that suggested I spend time rereading reviews for the stuff I already have. Remind myself of that feeling I had when searching out whatever it was in the first place.

I may not have fancy electrostatic headphones or even magnetic planar for that matter. I do have several decent sets. One for each of my PCs and some for mobile.

I will have to live vicariously through you guys with deeper pockets for a while.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yanno, one hates Spotify a lot less once they figure out how to create a radio station >.>;;;;;;;;

Interesting to say the least. Especially since I'm supposed to be getting sleep but I refuse to remove my headphones....

EDIT: Now if only the occasional ads weren't 30 seconds for top 20 that barely even resembles hip hop or rap....


----------



## Shardnax

You mean you don't like overproduced garbage? I know I love when they barely manage to rap and can't carry a note to save their life







!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You mean you don't like overproduced garbage? I know I love when they barely manage to rap and can't carry a note to save their life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


It's even worse when they obviously autotuned their voices to make it seem like they actually could sing









But for the next seven days (will be 36 days tomorrow as apparently the 7 days free from mobile and 30 days free from desktop can be stacked) I'm giving Spotify premium a whirl and I'll see where it goes from there ^_^


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's even worse when they obviously autotuned their voices to make it seem like they actually could sing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But for the next seven days (will be 36 days tomorrow as apparently the 7 days free from mobile and 30 days free from desktop can be stacked) I'm giving Spotify premium a whirl and I'll see where it goes from there ^_^


I am loving my spotify premium. There is plenty of great rap out there. Look up dead body disposal and murder ya life by Necro.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am loving my spotify premium. There is plenty of great rap out there. Look up dead body disposal and murder ya life by Necro.


I was taking a shot at their terrible ads







Hip hop and/or rap are styles that typically I'm not a fan of, but I wouldn't doubt there are a wide variety of good artists out there.

I'm also not making the mistake of quickly creating a radios talion and then start driving without training it.... Created a gabber one with G-Ohm as the start... Mmm, nice and harsh to start then sugar coated omg instant cavity super sweet hardstyle right after... And I didn't have anywhere to pull over for ten minutes....


----------



## Dagamus NM

I am sure that the ads with hip hop music in them are as trash as it gets.

I don't quite get gabber. I will give it a shot though.

So that mass drop for the IEMs came in yesterday. I paid for 2 cx1.00s and received a cx1.00 and a cx 5.00i.

The cx 5.00i seems a pretty good pair to my iPhone 6S+. Sounds pretty good. The iPhone actually sounds really good with spotify. It is just the amp on it is weak but it powers these IEMs just fine.


----------



## Sonikku13

Three more days to enjoy my Bifrost Multibit. Gonna miss it.

I hope the FX-8800P laptop was worth it.

Have to prioritize a Modi Multibit and a Magni 2 Uber now, along with a PC overhaul.


----------



## Spork13

oops.
Had a few lowball snipes on ebay.
Well - I thought they were lowball.
Didn't realise my bids were in USD, not AU$.

Looks like I just bought a pair of HE-400i to try.


----------



## silvrr

Doing some Beta testing for JDS Labs and they sent a Element along to use during testing. Pretty nice little Amp and DAC combo. I would put it on par with my Mojo. Can't talk about what else they sent along but here are some pictures of The Element.


----------



## caenlen

nice silvrr.

I got some limited edition cans in the mail today: http://www.head-fi.org/t/779861/ft-ath-a900x-limited-close-back-headphone-for-trade

traded my t20s and dt990's for them, even trade. these were 399 euro at launch, I don't regret it one bit, not one bit. I been jamming all afternoon, did rubber band mod on the wings system its super comfy now... i know i rave a lot... but man these are nice, these are why are mods always banning me for wanting to say what i want to say right now... bleh

they kick wait dont say it caen LOL

i think it was a fair trade, these thing are top notch, and i only have room for one can in ireland on my carry on. great timing







finally something went my way for once


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Hey, 'grats on the A900X LTD trade, and welcome to the club!







I have a pair of this lovely sounding cans myself and it shares duty with my MrSpeakers Alpha Dog as my go to closed back cans (didn't include the Denons as they are more semi-open). Anyway, pretty glad you like 'em and I do understand why you like 'em!


----------



## Shardnax

You avatar changes keep tripping me up, not a bad trade, Caenlen







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Doing some Beta testing for JDS Labs and they sent a Element along to use during testing. Pretty nice little Amp and DAC combo. I would put it on par with my Mojo. Can't talk about what else they sent along but here are some pictures of The Element.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do they handle the Ether C's? Also, how are they compared to say the O2+ODAC Rev.B JDS sells? Is there more range for the volume pot, even on low gain? That's my biggest issue with my K712's, but especially with my ATH-M50X's where you can barely get to 10 o'clock before it's blaringly loud, even on low.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, 'grats on the A900X LTD trade, and welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of this lovely sounding cans myself and it shares duty with my MrSpeakers Alpha Dog as my go to closed back cans (didn't include the Denons as they are more semi-open). Anyway, pretty glad you like 'em and I do understand why you like 'em!






Hey!!!! Nice to know I am not alone!!! I actually enjoy these more than I did my D2000's, I noticed just a moment ago they are Made in Japan. Makes sense due to 2000 only being made, but yeah, I love the way these sound.

Pro Tip: rubber band the wings on them, agh mine are so comfy now!!! lol My pair is about to go on European tour, I don't care if people think I look weird, I am not sure why people care what strangers think about them, your never going to see them ever again anyway, LOL

@shard haha sorry







yeah I think I made an excellent trade, especially since I could no longer amp the T20s and DT990's, all my gear is portable now, including my 3 cans in my permanent collection (see sig)


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Also, how are they compared to say the O2+ODAC Rev.B JDS sells? Is there more range for the volume pot, even on low gain? That's my biggest issue with my K712's, but especially with my ATH-M50X's where you can barely get to 10 o'clock before it's blaringly loud, even on low.


just clip the resistors from one of the gain settings, and you get 1x gain.
I run my O2 at 1x / 2.5X gain.



http://imgur.com/Ycd2eUN


(no ODAC, but instead a nice meier crossfeed filter







)


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How do they handle the Ether C's? Also, how are they compared to say the O2+ODAC Rev.B JDS sells? Is there more range for the volume pot, even on low gain? That's my biggest issue with my K712's, but especially with my ATH-M50X's where you can barely get to 10 o'clock before it's blaringly loud, even on low.


Adjust your gain as someone else mentioned.

The Element works well with the Ethers. In low gain I have to go nearly all the way back around for me listening level. On high gain it's only about 1/4 to half.

Haven't had any time with their odac/o2 rev b so can't give any impressions there.


----------



## twerk

Could anyone recommend me some fairly cheap IEMs that have an inline microphone please? Need one for calls at work. Will be used for music as well.

I was going to buy this but I wasn't aware how insanely expensive it was. It's over half the price of my SE215s.

I have an iPhone so if it has controls that work with iOS that would be a bonus, but not a necessity.

I like my IEMs slightly bass heavy (like the SE215s).

Thanks!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Could anyone recommend me some fairly cheap IEMs that have an inline microphone please? Need one for calls at work. Will be used for music as well.
> 
> I was going to buy this but I wasn't aware how insanely expensive it was. It's over half the price of my SE215s.
> 
> I have an iPhone so if it has controls that work with iOS that would be a bonus, but not a necessity.
> 
> I like my IEMs slightly bass heavy (like the SE215s).
> 
> Thanks!


I think Massdrop actually has some IEM's up for sale right now.. and at checkout you select android or iphone for the mic compatibility, I would get you exact link but Massdrop just keeps saying Oops everytime I try to login, so meh lol


----------



## ufokillerz

Just got back into headphones again.
got audeze lcd-2 with ifi micro idsd earlier this year

currently running kgsshv amp with stax sr009 / sr007mk1 - ifi imicro idsd until my gustard x20u gets here.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ufokillerz*
> 
> Just got back into headphones again.
> got audeze lcd-2 with ifi micro idsd earlier this year
> 
> currently running kgsshv amp with stax sr009 / sr007mk1 - ifi imicro idsd until my gustard x20u gets here.


Be interested to hear how the lcd-2 compare to the STAX setup


----------



## caenlen

So is the word on the street that the Modi Multibit worth the extra money in cost? Like doesn't have to be specific FLAC or something to get the benefit of multibit sound, or would even Spotify songs sound better with a Multibit? Just curious what the verdict is on this new Schiit release since its been out for a bit.


----------



## Aventadoor

Why get Modi MB?
You know Bifrost MB will be better, and Gungnir MB will be better then that again.
So... Buy cheap buy twice?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why get Modi MB?
> You know Bifrost MB will be better, and Gungnir MB will be better then that again.
> So... Buy cheap buy twice?


Because the modi is small and cute, whereas the other two (especially the mammoth sized Gungnir) scream out "I'm audio gear rawwwr". Probably also only so much he can pack when he moves.

I want a Gungnir/Mjolnir combo just because it looks so awesome, but at the same time I don't even know where I'd put something that wide. Oh, and it's like $3k CAD with taxes for the full meal deal too,versus "just" $1200 CAD or so for the Bifrost/Lyr2.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So is the word on the street that the Modi Multibit worth the extra money in cost? Like doesn't have to be specific FLAC or something to get the benefit of multibit sound, or would even Spotify songs sound better with a Multibit? Just curious what the verdict is on this new Schiit release since its been out for a bit.


I guess you know what Z reviews has to say about bifrost multibit.









And to maybe realise the benefits, i would also setup an A/B test like he did.
And from listening to music, it then becomes a survey of the hearing ability, to differentiate minute differences.









Of course it would be nice if there was something that would provide "legit" night and day differences, apart from changing the headphones altogether.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why get Modi MB?
> You know Bifrost MB will be better, and Gungnir MB will be better then that again.
> So... Buy cheap buy twice?


Why not go straight for the Yggy? Buy expensive, buy once? lol


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Why not go straight for the Yggy? Buy expensive, buy once? lol


In that case, might as well go straight for the Chord DAVE.


----------



## Aventadoor

Why buy Chord DAVE when you can buy TotalDAC?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Insert obligatory Dave's not here man statement. Or something.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyway, I saw Z Reviews was mentioned.
I hate his reviews. They are stupid and dont do anything for me.
Go to SBAF instead...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Anyway, I saw Z Reviews was mentioned.
> I hate his reviews. They are stupid and dont do anything for me.
> Go to SBAF instead...


Oh cmon, he isn't that bad... Rambles on, seems to pay more attention to the scantily clad anime girl on his desktop than what he's saying, and even better will do one video where it's his end game, then not even two weeks later will have done a few mods and then comments about how that's the end game.... Rinse repeat.


----------



## Shardnax

I think it's best not to stick to one source alone. SBAF has its trends as much as HF does.

Saw this posted on reddit: http://en-us.sennheiser.com/news-introducing-the-new-gsx-1000-and-gsx-1200-pro

I'm curious as to how Senn's surround algorithm might sound. Not that I want to drop that kind of money to find out







.


----------



## Aventadoor

HF has a trend where they have hype trains on a dailyeeeeeeeeee!
And all those who talk about headphones without having actually heard them









I notice Z Reviews has the speakers upside down in some of his reviews, like the Buchardt S300, which are great speakers btw, ive heard them with Hegel H360.
And so far up... Cant be ideal?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> *HF has a trend where they have hype trains on a dailyeeeeeeeeee!*
> And all those who talk about headphones without having actually heard them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice Z Reviews has the speakers upside down in some of his reviews, like the Buchardt S300, which are great speakers btw, ive heard them with Hegel H360.
> And so far up... Cant be ideal?


It's pretty much impossible to read a thread there. I just meant that SBAF is no more immune to having habits and preferences as a community.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why buy Chord DAVE when you can buy TotalDAC?


But then there is the MSB SELECT II!


----------



## Aventadoor

Might aswell buy that Audio Note DAC which is wired with silver thru out


----------



## Aventadoor

So in the DAC control panel I have a "USB Streaming Mode" with options and "ASIO Buffer Size".
What should I have those on?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I can't wait until everyone learns about transformer coupled dacs.

Hey kids. You thought your audio gear was expensive before. Here is another 1000 dollar add on which causes nothing but headaches and broken dreams.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*


Yup. Uncontrolled hype trains for everything under the sun vs. subtle bias towards EC, Sennheiser, Schiit and some new products. Then there's HC with the obvious KG and Stax biases. Let's not mention reddit and its college-fi *cough*mid-fi purgatory*cough* crowd.

I tend to ignore the bigwigs on every site and make my own informed assessments.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yup. Uncontrolled hype trains for everything under the sun vs. subtle bias towards EC, Sennheiser, Schiit and some new products. Then there's HC with the obvious KG and Stax biases. Let's not mention reddit and its college-fi *cough*mid-fi purgatory*cough* crowd.
> 
> I tend to ignore the bigwigs on every site and make my own informed assessments.


Is Reddit actually ever good for any info? I've yet to find useful non-regurgitury (yeah I made that up) members on any single sub-Reddit. At. All.


----------



## Sonikku13

Hopefully shipping out the Bifrost Multibit today. Got $470 plus shipping for it... not bad at all.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Hopefully shipping out the Bifrost Multibit today. Got $470 plus shipping for it... not bad at all.


Your upgrade process seems to be almost the tragedy, that it is with caenlens.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yup. Uncontrolled hype trains for everything under the sun vs. subtle bias towards EC, Sennheiser, Schiit and some new products. Then there's HC with the obvious KG and Stax biases. *Let's not mention reddit and its college-fi *cough*mid-fi purgatory*cough* crowd*.
> 
> I tend to ignore the bigwigs on every site and make my own informed assessments.


I shake my head every time I see: "I wish I could afford an SR-009|007/HE-1000|X/LCD|3|4|X/HD800|S/Etc! *posts picture of pile of middling gear totaling in the thousands*".

I soak up opinions and stare at measurements in lieu of actually being able to try most gear. I have a fairly firm grasp on what I like so it has yet to fail me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is Reddit actually ever good for any info? I've yet to find useful non-regurgitury (yeah I made that up) members on any single sub-Reddit. At. All.


It can be useful as a news aggregator. As a forum it's an abysmal pit with a posting system that doesn't lend itself to allowing lengthy discussion or even easily following a thread.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Hopefully shipping out the Bifrost Multibit today. Got $470 plus shipping for it... not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Your upgrade process seems to be almost the tragedy, that it is with caenlens.
Click to expand...

Eh... just didn't anticipate frying my laptop.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I was at HF and I was really shocked (and somewhat amused) when I'd read that someone in a thread had ordered a set of DHC Prion 4 cable......that's 1800USD worth of upgrade cable right there! Hell, I could buy an Ether Flow with that amount of moolah, and while I can see myself buying a 500-700USD upgrade cable for my HEK, 1800USD is simply too much! Another guy in that thread said that with that cable, the buyer can expect a night and day difference between stock and the Prion 4. Seriously doubt that, the Prion 4 is all silver, so I'd expect the HEK to have a little more in the treble and perhaps mids.....and this could most likely be subtle, don't think it'd be 'night and day' difference.....imo anyway. 1800USD for a pair of upgrade cable is a bit of a shock to me.....a few hundreds, I can deal with.


----------



## Aventadoor

Well if you can afford it then why not?


----------



## Farih

Just got the DF Black in today.

Can only compare to my current equipment atm wich isnt really fair.

What i noticed is a very clean sound with plenty of power for efficient headphones.
Sadly the bass extension seems cut-off in the lower regions same goes for highs in the upper regions.
I also seem to miss details in sound and imaging is less.

Not bad for 100$ but not my cup of tea








Good enough for on me 2nd PC though









Edit:
Vocals seem slightly recessed on the DF black to.


----------



## caenlen

I'm still not sold on schiit stack v2, glad I sold mine, sounded just as good if not worse than my schiit fulla, if it wasn't for schiit fulla's static noise issue the more the knob volume is turned up I would juse use that for life. If they ever make a fulla v2 someday I will be all over it if priced right, it powered my fostex planar t50s and t20s with room to spare, so meh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm still not sold on schiit stack v2, glad I sold mine, sounded just as good if not worse than my schiit fulla, if it wasn't for schiit fulla's static noise issue the more the knob volume is turned up I would juse use that for life. If they ever make a fulla v2 someday I will be all over it if priced right, it powered my fostex planar t50s and t20s with room to spare, so meh.


But... The big knob of the Lyr 2 makes it so much better than its smaller siblings!









.. Oops, hit send too soon. What I meant was you should try their higher offerings sometime, as a Schiit stack has more than one set of models available.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

IMO, the Lyr 2 is one of the best hybrid amps in its price range and definitely the most versatile. If you want a SS amp, get LSST tubes. If you want to tube roll, then get tubes. If you have sensitive cans, run low gain. If you have power hungry cans, switch to high gain. I love my Lyr 2 personally.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, the Lyr 2 is one of the best hybrid amps in its price range and definitely the most versatile. If you want a SS amp, get LSST tubes. If you want to tube roll, then get tubes. If you have sensitive cans, run low gain. If you have power hungry cans, switch to high gain. I love my Lyr 2 personally.


I won't lie.... It's on my short list for when I eventually upgrade, alongside a Bifrost Multibit. Are there setups that are similarly priced that I'd consider getting instead? Hard to say. I know I want to play around with a few different amps from some companies, but I'm very VERY slowly warming up to the thought of having a bit of silver coloured gear around my rig









That versatility though is one of the biggest reasons I like the thought of it, especially since it will let me bounce from my ATH-M50X's (or whatever closed back I get to replace them eventually) to my K712's, or even HD 600's if I can find a genre I actually like them with (and if hubby will let me steal them back!







)


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie.... It's on my short list for when I eventually upgrade, alongside a Bifrost Multibit. Are there setups that are similarly priced that I'd consider getting instead? Hard to say. I know I want to play around with a few different amps from some companies, but I'm very VERY slowly warming up to the thought of having a bit of silver coloured gear around my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That versatility though is one of the biggest reasons I like the thought of it, especially since it will let me bounce from my ATH-M50X's (or whatever closed back I get to replace them eventually) to my K712's, or even HD 600's if I can find a genre I actually like them with (and if hubby will let me steal them back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


To be honest if going for bang for buck the Mimby/Vali 2 stack blows away pretty much anything near its price range. Headphonebar now carries the mimby too.

If you don't need the sheer power of the Lyr (which is mostly just needed for planars), I would skip the mid sized stack and save up for the gumby/mj2 stack.

When I had my Lyr I found that it lacked finesse, and the instrument layering was off. Really it just over powered most things. Don't get me wrong it was leaps and bounds better than my O2/Odac I had before (using bifrost uber with the lyr), but since I mostly just use modded HD650's it was lacking in synergy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I won't lie.... It's on my short list for when I eventually upgrade, alongside a Bifrost Multibit. Are there setups that are similarly priced that I'd consider getting instead? Hard to say. I know I want to play around with a few different amps from some companies, but I'm very VERY slowly warming up to the thought of having a bit of silver coloured gear around my rig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That versatility though is one of the biggest reasons I like the thought of it, especially since it will let me bounce from my ATH-M50X's (or whatever closed back I get to replace them eventually) to my K712's, or even HD 600's if I can find a genre I actually like them with (and if hubby will let me steal them back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


For the price range, not that I am aware of personally.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> To be honest if going for bang for buck the Mimby/Vali 2 stack blows away pretty much anything near its price range. Headphonebar now carries the mimby too.
> 
> If you don't need the sheer power of the Lyr (which is mostly just needed for planars), I would skip the mid sized stack and save up for the gumby/mj2 stack.
> 
> When I had my Lyr I found that it lacked finesse, and the instrument layering was off. Really it just over powered most things. Don't get me wrong it was leaps and bounds better than my O2/Odac I had before (using bifrost uber with the lyr), but since I mostly just use modded HD650's it was lacking in synergy.


But, but, but... The O2DAC is the magic stack beyond which there is no better!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> To be honest if going for bang for buck the Mimby/Vali 2 stack blows away pretty much anything near its price range. Headphonebar now carries the mimby too.
> 
> If you don't need the sheer power of the Lyr (which is mostly just needed for planars), I would skip the mid sized stack and save up for the gumby/mj2 stack.
> 
> When I had my Lyr I found that it lacked finesse, and the instrument layering was off. Really it just over powered most things. Don't get me wrong it was leaps and bounds better than my O2/Odac I had before (using bifrost uber with the lyr), but since I mostly just use modded HD650's it was lacking in synergy.


I don't see a mimby or gumby on their site, so not really certain which model you're referencing. If you were referring to the Gungnir and Mjolnir combination, I'm not spending $3k CAD on an amp/dac set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For the price range, not that I am aware of personally.


Had a feeling. It seems to have a special position in that price bracket








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> But, but, but... The O2DAC is the magic stack beyond which there is no better!


It's only magical because the black casing absorbs common sense, or some other kind of voodoo







it's a decent dac and amp, but I want something that isn't postage stamp sized (on the flipside, I don't want something that's the size of a ups major sorting warehouse either)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't see a mimby or gumby on their site, so not really certain which model you're referencing. If you were referring to the Gungnir and Mjolnir combination, I'm not spending $3k CAD on an amp/dac set.
> Had a feeling. It seems to have a special position in that price bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only magical because the black casing absorbs common sense, or some other kind of voodoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a decent dac and amp, but I want something that isn't postage stamp sized (on the flipside, I don't want something that's the size of a ups major sorting warehouse either)


Those are nicknames for mjolnir and gungnir.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I don't see a mimby or gumby on their site, so not really certain which model you're referencing. If you were referring to the Gungnir and Mjolnir combination, I'm not spending $3k CAD on an amp/dac set.


Mimby is modi 2 multibit, gumby is Gungnir mutlibit, and mj2 is the Mjolnir 2.

If you don't want to spend a lot but want a good upgrade from o2/Odac I would go with the modi 2 multibit / vali 2.


----------



## Spork13

oops. nvm.


----------



## Sonikku13

So... Modi 2 Multibit and Magni 2 Uber... or more Radeon RX 480s for mining...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> So... Modi 2 Multibit and Magni 2 Uber... or more Radeon RX 480s for mining...


What are you mining?


----------



## Sonikku13

Ethereum Classic atm. I'm selling 50% of my ETC for Bitcoin, and 30% of my ETC for Ethereum, however, so I won't be totally screwed if ETC goes belly up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Ethereum Classic atm. I'm selling 50% of my ETC for Bitcoin, and 30% of my ETC for Ethereum, however, so I won't be totally screwed if ETC goes belly up.


Made any net gains in money yet?

I think I might get a odac combo next time it hits Massdrop. No need for it really, but I am just curious what it sounds like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Made any net gains in money yet?
> 
> I think I might get a odac combo next time it hits Massdrop. No need for it really, but I am just curious what it sounds like.


Hype.

It sounds like hype.


----------



## twerk

Gustard H10 vs Asgard 2 vs other?


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol, thats a bit better.
> 
> Seeing that you are that serious about audio kind of opens up new options for you.
> 
> Considering you want clear audio but with big sound, I would seriously look at the klipisch cornwall 3s and a good single ended 45/2A3/300b amp.
> 
> If you are willing to get your hands a bit dirty, you should check out the bottle head 2a3 amp.
> 
> Edit: This guy's mic is a potato, but it should give you an idea of what a horn mid range plus a dynamic woofer should give you.


Ive been looking more in to the cornwalls. They should pair well with a FirstWatt amps (my fav amp maker)?
I dont like tube amps, atleast im not sold on it, just go hear a FirstWatt amp.

Btw did I mention I mostly listen to electronic music and EDM?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Ethereum Classic atm. I'm selling 50% of my ETC for Bitcoin, and 30% of my ETC for Ethereum, however, so I won't be totally screwed if ETC goes belly up.


Maybe I should do some mining. I have rigs that should do it and free electricity on two of them.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hype.
> 
> It sounds like hype.


I can't complain about mine, for the price its quite a nice DAC/Amp imo.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I can't complain about mine, for the price its quite a nice DAC/Amp imo.


Its used to be one of my go to dac/amps.

Its a bit older now so there is similar stuff now for less money like the V90-HPA.
Still not much wrong with it IMO.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Its used to be one of my go to dac/amps.
> 
> Its a bit older now so there is similar stuff now for less money like the V90-HPA.
> Still not much wrong with it IMO.


Only found out about the V90-HPA after I bought my O2, would've been a more practical, faster purchase considering its available on amazon(de/uk). And I bet the volume knob feels much nicer too.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Gustard H10 vs Asgard 2 vs other?


Thoughts? Sorry the question is a bit blunt.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thoughts? Sorry the question is a bit blunt.


I know I like my Asgard 2, but that's about all I can offer







. I like the O2 as an alternative, though I think the O2 is supposed to be a 'lower' model than the Asgard 2.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

On the topic of the Gustard H10... What would be a good DAC to go with it, that of course matches the colour?

Hey, I like my black >.>;;;;


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thoughts? Sorry the question is a bit blunt.


Asgard 2 is going to be obsolete now with schiits new Jotunheim that was released yesterday. So you might be able to pick one up cheap, but I'd probably grab the Jot instead, first reviews have been very positive.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Asgard 2 is going to be obsolete now with schiits new Jotunheim that was released yesterday. So you might be able to pick one up cheap, but I'd probably grab the Jot instead, first reviews have been very positive.


Okay, that's a rather tempting solution, to say the least! ....Makes sense why Headphone Bar stopped carrying the Asgard 2 a few months ago.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Gustard H10 vs Asgard 2 vs other?


With what headphones?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Asgard 2 is going to be obsolete now with schiits new Jotunheim that was released yesterday. So you might be able to pick one up cheap, but I'd probably grab the Jot instead, first reviews have been very positive.


Ooo, that looks very nice. I'll do some research and see what people's impressions are so far. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> With what headphones?


HD650 and TH-X00


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm also curious about the Gustard vs Schiit. The Gustard H10 is on Massdrop for 299.99 and is burning a hole in my wallet XD I'll want the X20U next XD


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Ooo, that looks very nice. I'll do some research and see what people's impressions are so far. Thanks.
> HD650 and TH-X00


I've had the Gustard now for 5 months? I supposed to get my HD600 this week, but from what I hear these headphones along with the HD650 are supposed to pair extremely well with the Gustard.

From what I've currently experienced though with the Sound Magic HP200's and the Gustard, the Gustard seems overrated. The amp is definitely has an analytical sound as did my HP200. So the combination while good; toned down the treble peak, gave me a more rounded and punchy bass, it didn't excite me. The whole analytical + analytical wasn't a good combo.

But take that with a grain of salt as this headphone amp is supposed to be picky with headphones. I'll find out this week whether that's true or not.

EDIT: Btw, if you're curious this is my second headphone amp. I also at one point owned the Valhalla 2.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> I'm also curious about the Gustard vs Schiit. The Gustard H10 is on Massdrop for 299.99 and is burning a hole in my wallet XD I'll want the X20U next XD


The X20 is a rather gorgeous looking DAC..... And appears to be beefy too. I'll playfully say that Gustard should release an amp in the same chassis though, so things match (like how the X12 matches the look of the H10) but that's just me being slightly picky ^_^;;;


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Yeah, the X20 was released AFTER I'd gotten the X12/H10 stack, but I ain't complainin' none as I think the Gustard X12/H10 stack looks cool as well. To add to that, I have the Oppo HA-1 which the X20 seems to resemble......front panel display's always great to have. I think the Yulong DA8 has a nice display as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yeah, the X20 was released AFTER I'd gotten the X12/H10 stack, but I ain't complainin' none as I think the Gustard X12/H10 stack looks cool as well. To add to that, I have the Oppo HA-1 which the X20 seems to resemble......front panel display's always great to have. I think the Yulong DA8 has a nice display as well.


Any word on how it performs with AKG headphones, as well as ZMF (vibro or omni) and Mr.Speakers ethers by chance? The X12 with H10 stack that is. I mentioned the ZMF and Mr.Speakers options as I'm contemplating (eventually) upgrading to them.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any word on how it performs with AKG headphones, as well as ZMF (vibro or omni) and Mr.Speakers ethers by chance? The X12 with H10 stack that is. I mentioned the ZMF and Mr.Speakers options as I'm contemplating (eventually) upgrading to them.


Only AKG I have, as you prolly know, is the K812......I've been using my Oppo HA-1 as of late, will fire up my Gustard stack later, and use my K812 with 'em, will give you my impressions tomorrow.....need to get reacquainted with the Gustard stack + K812 sound.....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEStorm*
> 
> Asgard 2 is going to be obsolete now with schiits new Jotunheim that was released yesterday. So you might be able to pick one up cheap, but I'd probably grab the Jot instead, first reviews have been very positive.


At it's price point, I doubt the Asgard 2 is going to necessarily be obsolete.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Only AKG I have, as you prolly know, is the K812......I've been using my Oppo HA-1 as of late, will fire up my Gustard stack later, and use my K812 with 'em, will give you my impressions tomorrow.....need to get reacquainted with the Gustard stack + K812 sound.....


I'm definitely curious on your thoughts, to say the least, especially since I'm still contemplating the idea of picking up a pair of K812's at some point.... Or at least auditioning them at some local places since it seems some of them will carry such a headphone.


----------



## Spork13

On my doorstep this morning:


Needless to say I was 1/2 hour late for work. I also got home earlier than usual.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> On my doorstep this morning:
> 
> Needless to say I was 1/2 hour late for work. I also got home earlier than usual.


That is one seriously weird amp.

It looks like a chinese tube amp, costs as much as a chinese tube amp, and probably tastes like a chinese tube amp.

But it uses European tubes, and is made in europe? But then feliks audio has no description of the darn thing on their website.

Heck I can not even figure out if this thing is OTL or is transformer coupled. I am sure it is OTL because the power tube is a popular OTL tube. But even still, that power tube should be making way more power than 200 milliwatts.

I dunno, something about this amp really makes me scratch my head. I really want to try it out too which puts me in a quandry.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is one seriously weird amp.
> 
> It looks like a chinese tube amp, costs as much as a chinese tube amp, and probably tastes like a chinese tube amp.
> 
> But it uses European tubes, and is made in europe? But then feliks audio has no description of the darn thing on their website.
> 
> Heck I can not even figure out if this thing is OTL or is transformer coupled. I am sure it is OTL because the power tube is a popular OTL tube. But even still, that power tube should be making way more power than 200 milliwatts.
> 
> I dunno, something about this amp really makes me scratch my head. I really want to try it out too which puts me in a quandry.


It has somewhat of a cult following over on Head-Fi.
To paraphrase someone somewhere "I don't know much about how amplifiers work, but I know what I like".
This thing is a serious improvement over the m9XX I was using quite happily, until today.
_Way_ more detail.
_Way_ more punch.
Sub-bass that is visceral, even at sensible listening volumes.
Imaging / soundstage that I never dreamed of through closed back HPs.
All that, with (just) the stock tubes and only a few hours burn-in.
I was expecting a moderate improvement over the Grace amp.
I got "night and day".
I'm seriously considering selling the Grace if I can find a much better DAC for < $500, although my study gets warm enough as it is in the summer, so I might hold onto the little SS amp.


----------



## silvrr

So apparently the Ether C Flow I listened to at the Chicago meet had the wrong filters in place and was indeed off. Peter from Mr. Speakers just posted in the Head-fi thread. So any impressions I gave should be considered null and void.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by MrSpeakersPeter
> 
> The unit at the Chicago show did have a problem. One of our assemblers accidentally used a 1 micron dampening material in place of a 5 micron one. It didn't show up on sweep tests but the difference could be heard by those with very trained ears.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So apparently the Ether C Flow I listened to at the Chicago meet had the wrong filters in place and was indeed off. Peter from Mr. Speakers just posted in the Head-fi thread. So any impressions I gave should be considered null and void.


Well then, I look forward to more opinions next time you have a chance ^_^


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm definitely curious on your thoughts, to say the least, especially since I'm still contemplating the idea of picking up a pair of K812's at some point.... Or at least auditioning them at some local places since it seems some of them will carry such a headphone.


Aw shoot! I didn't realize that it's the end of the month, usually my busiest time of the month, I have to prepare the billing and write reports. I'm usually busy the last two days to the first two days of every month. Got a stack of paperwork dumped on me last evening and then I remembered.....if it's alright with you, gimme a few days to clear my work then I fire up the Gustard stack + K812. Usually too pooped after work to do anything except have dinner, take a shower and put on some movies to put me to sleep.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Aw shoot! I didn't realize that it's the end of the month, usually my busiest time of the month, I have to prepare the billing and write reports. I'm usually busy the last two days to the first two days of every month. Got a stack of paperwork dumped on me last evening and then I remembered.....if it's alright with you, gimme a few days to clear my work then I fire up the Gustard stack + K812. Usually too pooped after work to do anything except have dinner, take a shower and put on some movies to put me to sleep.....


Not a problem at all









I do have to admit though, the more I look at the Gustard stuff the more it's tempting to either find one, or start saving up.... That X20 is definitely a rather sexy looking DAC, but then again the X12+H10 is also rather gorgeous in it's own right.


----------



## twerk

Forgive my ignorance but... the Jotunheim provides much more power through the balanced output. Is it still worth buying for unbalanced headphones? Seems like you get less than half the power at any given impedance.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but... the Jotunheim provides much more power through the balanced output. Is it still worth buying for unbalanced headphones? Seems like you get less than half the power at any given impedance.


I'm not all that familiar with the "balanced" connector (I use quotes because a truly balanced setup would have five or six pins, with two signal lines per channel, each with its own ground line to make it a lot more resistant to interference) but I suspect the reason why it has twice the power is because each channel has its own signal and ground line, and therefore more power can be sent by the amplifier if required.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but... the Jotunheim provides much more power through the balanced output. Is it still worth buying for unbalanced headphones? Seems like you get less than half the power at any given impedance.


balanced is a must if you want to destroy headphones and hearing then.


----------



## fisher6

Just moved my DT 990 Pro 250 ohm from onboard to a Schiit stack (Modi 2/ Magni 2) and wholly **** have I been missing out!! Youtube and games never sounded so clean. There is some kind of difference I can't explain.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thinking about selling my underused LCD-2's and getting a pair of ZMF's. Will be sad to see them go though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thinking about selling my underused LCD-2's and getting a pair of ZMF's. Will be sad to see them go though.


 Insert playful "he's been hacked!!!!" comment here









Any particular reason you might sell? Those lcd-2's have been your babies for quite some time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Insert playful "he's been hacked!!!!" comment here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason you might sell? Those lcd-2's have been your babies for quite some time.


- Closed
- Size (smaller)
- Tonal balance
- Weight (marginally less heavy)


----------



## Shardnax

OC Noob has been replaced by aliens!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> OC Noob has been replaced by aliens!


They can rebuild me. They have the technology... Better, stronger, faster!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Closed
> - Size (smaller)
> - Tonal balance
> - Weight (marginally less heavy)


Ahhhhhh, makes sense. Obvious question though is vibrowmk mk ii or omni?

Edit: I've contemplated both, but having never heard planers I always wonder if they'd be my kind of headphone..... And I'd also have to decide between those two types... Vibro does have that gorgeous sunburst finish though..


----------



## caenlen

only cans i brought with me to europe are my philips shp-9500. no regrets.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhh, makes sense. Obvious question though is vibrowmk mk ii or omni?
> 
> Edit: I've contemplated both, but having never heard planers I always wonder if they'd be my kind of headphone..... And I'd also have to decide between those two types... Vibro does have that gorgeous sunburst finish though..


TBD


----------



## rathborne

Went to chill out with a scotch and some post-rock last night but the plan was scrapped when the dreaded left driver HD650 bass buzzing reared its ugly head in a big way!

I had the issue soon after i got the HD650s and as people online recommended I gently blew into the headphones to dislodge any hairs touching the driver and the issue went away... until last night.

Thankfully it seems to be a well documented issue and is easy to fix - once you get over the idea of pulling the headphones apart







. On the plus side the HD650s are a very user friendly headphone to disassemble and there are plenty of videos of people doing it and demonstrating how much force is safe to apply during disassembly (thanks, InnerFidelity!)




As expected there was a big hair resting on the outer ring of the driver so pulling the driver "lollypop" out completely was required. Now i have to wait for the earpads to dry after giving them a clean before i can test if the issue has been resolved.

Hopefully that solves the problem!

Edit: just put them back together... still buzzing







. Worst case is its a blown driver. (insert any four letter word that will be censored here). Yet they were fine a few nights ago during a long Portal 2 session







. If I listen to 



 I barely hear anything in the right speaker whereas the left buzzes from the start of the video and up past to 90hz range.


----------



## rathborne

Hmm... now that I think about it the very last thing I did before I noticed the super buzzing was plugging them into the Bottlehead Crack to start listening. I normally start with a quieter piano and cello song and it was the low end of the cello that alerted me to the problem. I only insert the headphones after the amp is on and start on low volume... but I can't remember how long I waited before plugging them in. Now I'm reading that tubes can output dangerous and unbalanced amounts of power during the first 2 minutes of warming up.

@Tjj226 Angel, it sounds like you have a lot of experience in tube amps. Is it possible the warm up has blown the left driver and is the cause of the bass buzzing?

Edit: sorry for the thread spamming but this just got weirder. If I remove the backing grille on the left headphone then the buzzing stops. I just repeated it again to make sure I wasn't going completely crazy and confirmed that the buzzing stops with the grille off! That is really weird as I baby-handle these headphones all the time







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Hmm... now that I think about it the very last thing I did before I noticed the super buzzing was plugging them into the Bottlehead Crack to start listening. I normally start with a quieter piano and cello song and it was the low end of the cello that alerted me to the problem. I only insert the headphones after the amp is on and start on low volume... but I can't remember how long I waited before plugging them in. Now I'm reading that tubes can output dangerous and unbalanced amounts of power during the first 2 minutes of warming up.
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel, it sounds like you have a lot of experience in tube amps. Is it possible the warm up has blown the left driver and is the cause of the bass buzzing?
> 
> Edit: sorry for the thread spamming but this just got weirder. If I remove the backing grille on the left headphone then the buzzing stops. I just repeated it again to make sure I wasn't going completely crazy and confirmed that the buzzing stops with the grille off! That is really weird as I baby-handle these headphones all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The only way that bottle head would ruin a pair of headphones is if it were poorly built or one of the components failed.

I have actually seen schiit amps blow up more headphones than tube amps.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only way that bottle head would ruin a pair of headphones is if it were poorly built or one of the components failed.
> 
> I have actually seen schiit amps blow up more headphones than tube amps.


Good to know







.

Is it true that tube amps should be left to warm up for at least 2 minutes before connecting the headphones? This seems to contradict another thing I read that suggested that not connecting headphones can mess with the amp as it expects there to be a 150-300ohm resistance in the loop.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it true that tube amps should be left to warm up for at least 2 minutes before connecting the headphones? This seems to contradict another thing I read that suggested that not connecting headphones can mess with the amp as it expects there to be a 150-300ohm resistance in the loop.


Both statements are true to an extent.

An amp could spike and damage your headphones, and the amp does expect to see a load (there are exceptions, but I wont get into that).

Ultimately what it comes down to is if you like your headphones more, leave them unplugged. If you like your amp more, keep your headphones plugged in.

Honestly though, if you get a decent quality tube amp, you can leave your headphones in and they wont get damaged.

So long as you avoid sketchy chinese tube amps, you will probably be fine.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it true that tube amps should be left to warm up for at least 2 minutes before connecting the headphones? This seems to contradict another thing I read that suggested that not connecting headphones can mess with the amp as it expects there to be a 150-300ohm resistance in the loop.


Shine a super bright light on those and check for hairs. I have to clean mine very meticulously after a couple weeks of use as my hair sheds like crazy there. It's worse if you have lighter hair







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Shine a super bright light on those and check for hairs. I have to clean mine very meticulously after a couple weeks of use as my hair sheds like crazy there. It's worse if you have lighter hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did find a few hairs on the driver including one that was only accessible by removing the driver assembly. It seems like the buzzing is coming from the enclosure somewhere. I did also give the earpads a wash on the weekend and it looks like they needed it







. Not "good as new" but still an improvement







.


----------



## caenlen

Been having my Irish room mates listen to the Fiio K1 and Philips SHP-9500 combo, they are all blown away, makes me lulz hard


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Been having my Irish room mates listen to the Fiio K1 and Philips SHP-9500 combo, they are all blown away, makes me lulz hard


Watching someone else have that "oh wow" moment when they hear decent audio gear for the first time is great







. Interesting note: you're now in the land where the HD600/650s were forged







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only way that bottle head would ruin a pair of headphones is if it were poorly built or one of the components failed.
> 
> *I have actually seen schiit amps blow up more headphones than tube amps*.


I'm reluctant to go anywhere near Schiit's amps because of that.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'm reluctant to go anywhere near Schiit's amps because of that.


Other than the Asgard issue that was fixed by schiit what amps have blown up headphones? I'm not sure if the Asgard ever really blew a headphone either, some nasty driver flex yes, but not damaged.


----------



## Shardnax

I'm distrusting regardless







. There are loads of options when it comes to amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Other than the Asgard issue that was fixed by schiit what amps have blown up headphones? I'm not sure if the Asgard ever really blew a headphone either, some nasty driver flex yes, but not damaged.


The original lyr and some other ones have been known to actually destroy drivers.

The reason you do not hear about it is because a lot of the info has actually been covered up by head-fi.

Any time someone made a post showing that schiit amps were unreliable, they took down the post.

I am sure schiit has gotten their schiit together so I would not be worried about it too much, but it just goes to show that you should never trust an amp you have not used before.


----------



## Aventadoor

The new Schiit Jotunheim looks really nice tho.
I might swap it with my Valhalla 2, for the sake of convenience, as the Valhalla 2 sucks with the Grado's and other headphones, not that I would listen to them anyway...









If the amp breaks ur headphones, then who pays for the headphones?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Watching someone else have that "oh wow" moment when they hear decent audio gear for the first time is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Interesting note: you're now in the land where the HD600/650s were forged
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


yeah there is a Sennheiser showroom/rep in the irish city im living actually i been thinking about giving them a ring. i love it here, im talking to people everyday, everyone walks everywhere im getting so healthy, i freaking love europe so much. honestly i was worried about my social skills, but i have just been friendly and enjoying my lunches/dinners eating out, getting my apartment all setup, already made a few friends haha, im going to contact the Sennheiser rep here though, I seriously would like to get a chat going there haha


----------



## rathborne

I doubt I'd have the self control to resist buying a heap of Sennheiser headphones if I were that close to their showroom







. My mate wants to take me down to Addicted2Audio in Sydney so I can hear the HifiMan 400i and other bigger headphones. I'm kinda worried... its only "mid-fi purgatory" with the HD650s if you *know* there's something better out there







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I doubt I'd have the self control to resist buying a heap of Sennheiser headphones if I were that close to their showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My mate wants to take me down to Addicted2Audio in Sydney so I can hear the HifiMan 400i and other bigger headphones. I'm kinda worried... its only "mid-fi purgatory" with the HD650s if you *know* there's something better out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I suspect I'd probably find a pair that agrees with my musical tastes! *laughs nervously*


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect I'd probably find a pair that agrees with my musical tastes! *laughs nervously*


The Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1







?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Somebody has an HE90 up for sale on HF, you should get that







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The Sennheiser Orpheus HE-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


*laughs* Nah, that's house down payment levels of cash. Says the guy who's contemplating the purchase of a Gustard H10 with X20, or equivalent from Schiit (we'll just say Mjolnir 2 / Gungnir 2, even though it's somewhat of a higher price bracket) and the Mr.Speakers Ether C's or such....

But I swear I'm happy with my current setup.... ......Wouldn't hurt to upgrade to something with a nicer volume knob though *laughs nervously*


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Somebody has an HE90 up for sale on HF, you should get that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're not helping us save money but suggesting this!

...

So, how much were they going for







?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You're not helping us save money but suggesting this!
> 
> ...
> 
> So, how much were they going for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


He actually is. The HE-90s will actually appreciate in value.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> only cans i brought with me to europe are my philips shp-9500. no regrets.


Oh, so you made it?

Make sure you share that sweet apple tax money with the rest of us.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> He actually is. The HE-90s will actually appreciate in value.


I was joking, I have read that these appreciate in value due to the limited production runs







... but its definitely an awesome investment though not a fast way to keep some cash in the bank which I need to do after my last PC/head-fi buying frenzy







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I was joking, I have read that these appreciate in value due to the limited production runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... but its definitely an awesome investment though not a fast way to keep some cash in the bank which I need to do after my last PC/head-fi buying frenzy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know. I just like it when jokes turn out to be true. : D


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I did find a few hairs on the driver including one that was only accessible by removing the driver assembly. It seems like the buzzing is coming from the enclosure somewhere. I did also give the earpads a wash on the weekend and it looks like they needed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not "good as new" but still an improvement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wasn't your pair a new pair? Or so I thought. I can't remember







. I know you got the Bottlehead secondhand at least







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Wasn't your pair a new pair? Or so I thought. I can't remember
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you got the Bottlehead secondhand at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


My HD650s are pretty used with me being at least the third owner of them







. The only new items in the chains are the DACs (SMSL Sanskrit 6th and FiiO E10K). The HD650s, Valhalla MK1 (dead), O2, Bottlehead Crack and Apple Airport Express 2009 are all used items







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> My HD650s are pretty used with me being at least the third owner of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The only new items in the chains are the DACs (SMSL Sanskrit 6th and FiiO E10K). The HD650s, Valhalla MK1 (dead), O2, Bottlehead Crack and Apple Airport Express 2009 are all used items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah....well I will highly suggest new pads. I waited to do this for the longest time, and I wish I had done it sooner. They are a tad stiffer, but it was a nice refresh to do. I wish I was more help on the housing vibration, though







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Is it true that tube amps should be left to warm up for at least 2 minutes before connecting the headphones? This seems to contradict another thing I read that suggested that not connecting headphones can mess with the amp as it expects there to be a 150-300ohm resistance in the loop.


I'm no expert, but I never plug in / unplug HPs with a (tube) amp turned on.
Similarly, I would never plug in / unplug speakers from an amp that was turned on.
The only amp I've broken the "turn it off before un/plugging HPs is my (solid state) m9XX - because no on/off button.
With my tube amp I make sure the volume is all the way down, and HPs plugged in, before turning it on. Volume stays at 0 for at least 5 minutes while it warms up.

On another note - the HE-400i's arrived today.
Initial impressions - I like a lot.
I think they will compliment the TH-X00s rather than replace them, but I don't think I'll have any further use for the ATH-AD900x.
My daughter needs a new set of HPs, and she games a bit, so they have a home to go to.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm no expert, but I never plug in / unplug HPs with a (tube) amp turned on.
> Similarly, I would never plug in / unplug speakers from an amp that was turned on.
> The only amp I've broken the "turn it off before un/plugging HPs is my (solid state) m9XX - because no on/off button.
> With my tube amp I make sure the volume is all the way down, and HPs plugged in, before turning it on. Volume stays at 0 for at least 5 minutes while it warms up.
> 
> On another note - the HE-400i's arrived today.
> Initial impressions - I like a lot.
> I think they will compliment the TH-X00s rather than replace them, but I don't think I'll have any further use for the ATH-AD900x.
> My daughter needs a new set of HPs, and she games a bit, so they have a home to go to.


I always have the volume set to 0 before plugging or unplugging the headphones as a precaution. The habit of not leaving the headphones connected during power-on or shutdown was formed early on from people describing headphones being damaged by some amps. I guess the habit has stuck and is noticed as a good thing by other headphone people. At a headphone shop I would drop the volume to 0 first and the sales guy wished more people in the store did that







.


----------



## pez

I've left my daily headphone plugged in to my Schiit stack 24/7 for as long as I can remember. I only turn off everything if I'm gone for more than 24 hours. However, I do have my equipment connected to a pure sinewave UPS.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've left my daily headphone plugged in to my Schiit stack 24/7 for as long as I can remember. I only turn off everything if I'm gone for more than 24 hours. However, I do have my equipment connected to a pure sinewave UPS.


The good quality UPS is a great thing to have and I'd like to get one for the headphone station, PC and the media centre Mac Mini but the prices for good UPSs jump up pretty quickly







! That'd definitely give you confidence to leave gear running all the time







.


----------



## Blze001

I never leave my amps turned on, but that's more because they're all tube amps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I honestly forgot there was a power button on my O2+ODAC Rev.B. Okay, not really, but I think it's only been used a few times since I purchased it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The good quality UPS is a great thing to have and I'd like to get one for the headphone station, PC and the media centre Mac Mini but the prices for good UPSs jump up pretty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! That'd definitely give you confidence to leave gear running all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I actually upgraded to the PSW UPS due to my old one not being like this and that apparently being 'no bueno' for Active PFC PSUs....TMYK...

But I caught it on a super good deal on Slickdeals. Which I highly recommend by the way. Good for setting up alerts for products like that as you can get awesome and instant push notifications to your mobile, email, etc.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd begun listening to my K812 and Gustard stack (it's great to get back to this combo), will be back in a couple of days with my impression. In the meantime, whilst surfing the net and advising others to buy cheap China made IEM's when it occurred to me that I've had absolutely no experience with such IEM's. I decided to remedy it by ordering two pairs of such IEM's from a local seller, delivered to me almost immediately. Thus far, I'm impressed with the Knowledge Zenith (KZ) ED12 which is on the right, I'm having a seal issue with the supplied tips with the ZS3 (on the left). They look good for IEM's costing less than 20USD each and the ED12 sounds pretty damn good......color me shocked.


----------



## Farih

Got this badboy today:



http://www.simaudio.com/en/product/39-digital-to-analog-converter.html

Dunno if i find it better then my old dac though, upper range sounds awesome but bass is a bit meh compared to my old dac.......
(Or my ears need to get used to something new)


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The good quality UPS is a great thing to have and I'd like to get one for the headphone station, PC and the media centre Mac Mini but the prices for good UPSs jump up pretty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! That'd definitely give you confidence to leave gear running all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How much power do you need? I have a lot of UPSs that I work with and last I bought some they were pretty cheap. That was last month.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> How much power do you need? I have a lot of UPSs that I work with and last I bought some they were pretty cheap. That was last month.


The Pure Sine Wave design is what skyrockets the price of a UPS. Its anywhere between 3-4x more expensive to get an equivalent UPS with a Pure Sine Wave output.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd begun listening to my K812 and Gustard stack (it's great to get back to this combo), will be back in a couple of days with my impression. In the meantime, whilst surfing the net and advising others to buy cheap China made IEM's when it occurred to me that I've had absolutely no experience with such IEM's. I decided to remedy it by ordering two pairs of such IEM's from a local seller, delivered to me almost immediately. Thus far, I'm impressed with the Knowledge Zenith (KZ) ED12 which is on the right, I'm having a seal issue with the supplied tips with the ZS3 (on the left). They look good for IEM's costing less than 20USD each and the ED12 sounds pretty damn good......color me shocked.


Woohoo, I look forward to your impressions. I'm also looking forward to more info being leaked about Gustard's new U20H all-in-one, although a part of me does like the idea of the X20+H20 combination.... If the H20 ever makes it to the market.

Also curious to hear more about the IEM's, since hubby needs a new pair that's reasonably decent.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Woohoo, I look forward to your impressions. I'm also looking forward to more info being leaked about Gustard's new U20H all-in-one, although a part of me does like the idea of the X20+H20 combination.... If the H20 ever makes it to the market.
> 
> Also curious to hear more about the IEM's, since hubby needs a new pair that's reasonably decent.


I'm off on a short business trip to a neighboring country, should be out the entire day (it's about 8 in the morning now) so I'll spend some time tomorrow with the K812 + Gustard stack. I'll also spend some time with the cheap IEM's I'd gotten. But in all honesty, even with the brief listen I'd had with the ED12, I can say w/o any reservations that it punches way above its weight class. It has a slightly warm'ish sound sig, good treble energy w/o sounding sparkly, perhaps a tad forward mids and nice somewhat boosted bass that doesn't muddy up mids.







Color me pleasantly surprised! At <15USD for the ED12 (detachable cable with 2pin plugs) it's a damn solid buy! Here's a link to the ED12.....it's surprising what these China made IEM's are capable of.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=kz+acoustics+zs3&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xkz+acoustics+ed12.TRS0&_nkw=kz+acoustics+ed12&_sacat=0

Oh yeah, I'd upgraded my ED12 somewhat with my old Effect Audio Thor Silver 8 conductor cable that I had lying around in my drawer.......yes, it improved on the sound compared to stock, but not by a lot.


----------



## Farih

Got the bass back in the Simaudio Moon 300D V2









I had a Jitterbug laying around wich i used straight away with this DAC (Didnt use with my old DAC because it didnt make any difference)
Removed Jitterbug and BOOM, bass is back.... maybe even more then my old DAC lol.

Strange it made no Difference with my old DAC but made a big one on this Moon DAC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm off on a short business trip to a neighboring country, should be out the entire day (it's about 8 in the morning now) so I'll spend some time tomorrow with the K812 + Gustard stack. I'll also spend some time with the cheap IEM's I'd gotten. But in all honesty, even with the brief listen I'd had with the ED12, I can say w/o any reservations that it punches way above its weight class. It has a slightly warm'ish sound sig, good treble energy w/o sounding sparkly, perhaps a tad forward mids and nice somewhat boosted bass that doesn't muddy up mids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me pleasantly surprised! At <15USD for the ED12 (detachable cable with 2pin plugs) it's a damn solid buy! Here's a link to the ED12.....it's surprising what these China made IEM's are capable of.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=kz+acoustics+zs3&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xkz+acoustics+ed12.TRS0&_nkw=kz+acoustics+ed12&_sacat=0
> 
> Oh yeah, I'd upgraded my ED12 somewhat with my old Effect Audio Thor Silver 8 conductor cable that I had lying around in my drawer.......yes, it improved on the sound compared to stock, but not by a lot.


How is the comfort with a wire like that straight to the IEM's ?
Seems like it wouldnt be flexible enough for me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Got the bass back in the Simaudio Moon 300D V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Jitterbug laying around wich i used straight away with this DAC (Didnt use with my old DAC because it didnt make any difference)
> Removed Jitterbug and BOOM, bass is back.... maybe even more then my old DAC lol.
> 
> Strange it made no Difference with my old DAC but made a big one on this Moon DAC.
> How is the comfort with a wire like that straight to the IEM's ?
> Seems like it wouldnt be flexible enough for me.


Yep, Jitterbug is weird like that, I ended up selling mine I just use Fiio k1 and philips shp-9500 with hm5 velour earpads and vmoda purple braided cable 24/7 now in europe. fiio k1 pairs better with these cans than even schiit stack or dragonfly black or red, funny it only costs 40 bucks, but it doesnt pair well with everything else. but i think i found my perfect budget combo for life, and when im on a bus or train i use my monoprice 8323 DD


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep, Jitterbug is weird like that, I ended up selling mine I just use Fiio k1 and philips shp-9500 with hm5 velour earpads and vmoda purple braided cable 24/7 now in europe. fiio k1 pairs better with these cans than even schiit stack or dragonfly black or red, funny it only costs 40 bucks, but it doesnt pair well with everything else. but i think i found my perfect budget combo for life, and when im on a bus or train i use my monoprice 8323 DD


Yeah i'm going to sell the Jitterbug to.

Hows life in EU ?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Got the bass back in the Simaudio Moon 300D V2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a Jitterbug laying around wich i used straight away with this DAC (Didnt use with my old DAC because it didnt make any difference)
> Removed Jitterbug and BOOM, bass is back.... maybe even more then my old DAC lol.
> 
> Strange it made no Difference with my old DAC but made a big one on this Moon DAC.
> How is the comfort with a wire like that straight to the IEM's ?
> Seems like it wouldnt be flexible enough for me.


How much was it?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The Pure Sine Wave design is what skyrockets the price of a UPS. Its anywhere between 3-4x more expensive to get an equivalent UPS with a Pure Sine Wave output.


Again, how much power do you need? B&H was having a sale on 900W Pure Sine Wave UPS's from cyber power. I have several line active pure sine wave 1600W units. Those are rather pricey but the 900W units are pretty cheap ATM.

I was reminded why I don't like IEMs last night. When I am singing along in the car certain notes sound funny from internal auditory acoustics with the rubber plug things. I wonder if there are any replacements for the Sennheiser CX5.00i rubber bits that don't do this. Most likely I will give these to a friend and go to some closed backs for boppin around town.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How much was it?


The Jitterbug ?
Just 50,- euro

The Moon 300D V2 i got for 275,- euro + the shop got my old MF V-DAC II & V-PSU II.
Seemed like a good deal, some shops here still sell it new for over 1350$

The shop keeps my old stuff aside for 2 weeks so i can return it if i am not happy.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The Jitterbug ?
> Just 50,- euro
> 
> The Moon 300D V2 i got for 275,- euro + the shop got my old MF V-DAC II & V-PSU II.
> Seemed like a good deal, some shops here still sell it new for over 1350$
> 
> The shop keeps my old stuff aside for 2 weeks so i can return it if i am not happy.


That's quite the markdown on the Moon.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That's quite the markdown on the Moon.


It was 1600$ in US when it came out wasnt it ? (1499,- EU)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> It was 1600$ in US when it came out wasnt it ? (1499,- EU)


Presuming 6moons is correct, yeah.


----------



## caenlen

monoprice 8323 has seen more hours of use than any other can for me because i am always at internet cafe or train/bus or walking city centre. no regrets. best 15 dollars a bro can spend. for you haters out there that say its not good enough, it is on innerfidelity wall of fame as well, and honestly they kick m50x buutt imo, these have great soundstage for closed, just makes everything more immersive imo. but meh also its nice that if i lose them on train or something i won't cry about it cause 15 bucks is 15 bucks bros









side note... well I'll get banned, lets just say city centre is nice to walk around in


----------



## Alex132

Hey guys I'm quiet a nub with Beyerdynamic's naming scheme / range.

What would be a good HD650 equivalent?

I can get either the DT770 or DT990. I really want some AKG701s - but they're kinda hard to source.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey guys I'm quiet a nub with Beyerdynamic's naming scheme / range.
> 
> What would be a good HD650 equivalent?
> 
> I can get either the DT770 or DT990. I really want some AKG701s - but they're kinda hard to source.


It's difficult to say what would be an equivalent. Beyerdynamic don't produce a single headphone that sounds like the HD650s.

The DT880s are generally considered to be a competitor though, if you like the sound signature which is an acquired taste.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey guys I'm quiet a nub with Beyerdynamic's naming scheme / range.
> 
> What would be a good HD650 equivalent?
> 
> I can get either the DT770 or DT990. I really want some AKG701s - but they're kinda hard to source.
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult to say what would be an equivalent. Beyerdynamic don't produce a single headphone that sounds like the HD650s.
> 
> The DT880s are generally considered to be a competitor though, if you like the sound signature which is an acquired taste.
Click to expand...

I suppose I was a bit vague. I would want something in terms of overall quality like the HD650 - but with a different soundstage. Maybe something more geared towards EDM and slightly more closed-back - hence why I was looking at the Beyerdynamic headphones.

Similarly, how are the AKG 701's sound like?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey guys I'm quiet a nub with Beyerdynamic's naming scheme / range.
> 
> What would be a good HD650 equivalent?
> 
> I can get either the DT770 or DT990. I really want some AKG701s - but they're kinda hard to source.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's difficult to say what would be an equivalent. Beyerdynamic don't produce a single headphone that sounds like the HD650s.
> 
> The DT880s are generally considered to be a competitor though, if you like the sound signature which is an acquired taste.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I suppose I was a bit vague. I would want something in terms of overall quality like the HD650 - but with a different soundstage. Maybe something more geared towards EDM and slightly more closed-back - hence why I was looking at the Beyerdynamic headphones.
> 
> Similarly, how are the AKG 701's sound like?


I see you found your way in here after our talks in the other thread







.

The DT770 is a more fun sounding headphone, but ultimately it has less clarity than the HD650. The 770 is more v-shaped for sure. I.e. bigger bass, recessed mids and a forward and sparkly treble. A great, fun headphone.

The DT880 I'd probably say are more akin to the HD600. It's a more neutral headphone and while I've heard it, it's been quite a while. I don't really remember caring for them or finding them bassy.

The DT990 seem to be a better alternative. Clarity should be on the level of the HD650, but a different sound in that it's going to be similar to how it's little brother (DT770) sounds. It's not closed back, but this does help with soundstage (positioning, etc).

In comparison, the K/Q701 is going to be much more similar to the DT880. I do not find them to be competent for EDM whatsoever. If DT770 or DT990 are easily obtainable, I would highly recommend you try those. They're safe bets, and most people love them as good 'entry' level cans







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@Tjj226 Angel there's an Antique Sound Labs MG Head DT for $90 in the head-fi FS/T (ICYMI).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel there's an Antique Sound Labs MG Head DT for $90 in the head-fi FS/T (ICYMI).


Hmmm...I'd be curious to possbily pick it up if you guys think that's worth it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmmm...I'd be curious to possbily pick it up if you guys think that's worth it.


The seller has no reputation but Tjj vouches for the amp at its regular price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The seller has no reputation but Tjj vouches for the amp at its regular price.


Yeah...very true...it didn't really specify which gen it is either (unless I missed that).


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Hey guys I'm quiet a nub with Beyerdynamic's naming scheme / range.
> 
> What would be a good HD650 equivalent?
> 
> I can get either the DT770 or DT990. I really want some AKG701s - but they're kinda hard to source.


I have the HD650 and DT990.

Both good headphones but very different IMO.

The DT990 has big bass with huge impact, semi mids and sparkly highs, highs can be a bit much for some people at first but trust me they do tone down a little after many hours of use + your ears get used to it.
Soundstage is pretty wide and imaging is just ok.
To describe the DT990 is 1 word i would say "Epic"

The HD650 has a tiny bit less bass then the DT990 but it does go deeper, its missing that big meaty impact the DT990 has though.
The HD650 has superb mids compared to the DT990... Compared to all my headphones really lol.
Highs seem flat or maybe, just maybe slightly recessed but i rather say flat.
Soundstage is pretty wide but slightly (just slightly) less then the DT990 and imaging is also just ok.
To describe the HD650 with 1 word i would say "smooth"

Big thing the HD650 has over the DT990 is clarity and details, its really so much easier to spot details with the HD650 then the DT990, that is offcourse if the rest of your equipment is up to the task to.

I like the DT990 for electronic music (dance/trance/techno/hardcore etc etc) and for Epic Trailer music and/or big orchestra's (game music etc.)
I like the HD650 for rock, pop and classical music, the HD650 is also my go to headphone for gaming. (hear voices better then DT990 in games)

Budget wise i would always recommend the DT990 (its less then half the price of a HD650) but the HD650 is the better headphone.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> monoprice 8323 has seen more hours of use than any other can for me because i am always at internet cafe or train/bus or walking city centre. no regrets. best 15 dollars a bro can spend. for you haters out there that say its not good enough, it is on innerfidelity wall of fame as well, and honestly they kick m50x buutt imo, these have great soundstage for closed, just makes everything more immersive imo. but meh also its nice that if i lose them on train or something i won't cry about it cause 15 bucks is 15 bucks bros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note... well I'll get banned, lets just say city centre is nice to walk around in


While it gives the occasional nod to well designed cans, the WoF is very much tuned to Tyll's preferences







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The seller has no reputation but Tjj vouches for the amp at its regular price.


An avatar change and you kept on theme, nice







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...very true...it didn't really specify which gen it is either (unless I missed that).


You can always ask.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> monoprice 8323


I have a pair of these. I'm building wood cups for them. Mostly for practice, but also for giggles.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> monoprice 8323 has seen more hours of use than any other can for me because i am always at internet cafe or train/bus or walking city centre. no regrets. best 15 dollars a bro can spend. for you haters out there that say its not good enough, it is on innerfidelity wall of fame as well, and honestly they kick m50x buutt imo, these have great soundstage for closed, just makes everything more immersive imo. but meh also its nice that if i lose them on train or something i won't cry about it cause 15 bucks is 15 bucks bros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side note... well I'll get banned, lets just say city centre is nice to walk around in


You are crazy man. All of the different cans you have gone through this summer and you rock the monoprice. Glad you like them. I would probably wear those out and about if I lived in a place where getting robbed was likely. Luckily I do not.

I am just waiting on a couple sets of noise cancelling headphones to come in to deal with construction noise at work. I get them for my radiologists who need the noise cancelling. Gives me a chance to try them out and break them in for the docs. I will be testing the Bose noise cancelling IEMs and the Sennheiser momentum 2s in the coming weeks. I hear that the Momentum 2s sound terrible through bluetooth like all BT headphones do (Apple!) but that they sound pretty good when wired. We will see.

My HD650s are getting better. After seeing Misfits at Riot Fest last weekend in Denver, I am listening to them on spotify. So much detail that never existed when I was listening to them as a kid. I know these songs word for word, or at least I thought I did. I can actually define the words mostly now and can tell the difference in similar tones from different instruments. I need a dedicated DAC though for this setup. I am using the Creek OBH-11 and the analog out of the rampage V motherboard. Another little Cambridge DACmagic 100 should be coming in soon and I should have a pretty good idea of the difference when listening to this same album.


----------



## caenlen

@ blze when you get the wood cups for 8323's done don't forget to post pics... that sounds fun lol... i love these cans so much, i bought 3 pair, gave some to my sis and mom, and a backup pair for myself, might buy a couple more since only 15 bucks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see you found your way in here after our talks in the other thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The DT770 is a more fun sounding headphone, but ultimately it has less clarity than the HD650. The 770 is more v-shaped for sure. I.e. bigger bass, recessed mids and a forward and sparkly treble. A great, fun headphone.
> 
> The DT880 I'd probably say are more akin to the HD600. It's a more neutral headphone and while I've heard it, it's been quite a while. I don't really remember caring for them or finding them bassy.
> 
> The DT990 seem to be a better alternative. Clarity should be on the level of the HD650, but a different sound in that it's going to be similar to how it's little brother (DT770) sounds. It's not closed back, but this does help with soundstage (positioning, etc).
> 
> In comparison, the K/Q701 is going to be much more similar to the DT880. I do not find them to be competent for EDM whatsoever. If DT770 or DT990 are easily obtainable, I would highly recommend you try those. They're safe bets, and most people love them as good 'entry' level cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DT990 is terrible for EDM mate, its really only good for female vocals recorded in FLAC, same as T90s. depending on his budget, for EDM he is going to need what you own TH-X00

honestly I love EDM on my monoprice 8323's, $15, just buy them for the giggles of it. lol. i put on the $5 silver earpads, never looked back, kick the crap out of beatz and m50x, not in clarity, but in fun factors.


----------



## rathborne

Now that I figured out that bass buzz issue with the HD650s (...sort of) I can enjoy a Friday evening scotch and post-rock album to close out the week







.

A bit of different to the heavier Devin Townsend Band and Strapping Young Lad I've been listening to at work most of the week on the Momentum v1s







. So glad they are closed back but not sure just how loud they've been playing!


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Now that I figured out that bass buzz issue with the HD650s (...sort of) I can enjoy a Friday evening scotch and post-rock album to close out the week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> A bit of different to the heavier Devin Townsend Band and Strapping Young Lad I've been listening to at work most of the week on the Momentum v1s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So glad they are closed back but not sure just how loud they've been playing!


Bass buzz issue ?


----------



## Alex132

Probably lint stuck on the speakers? I just smack mine lightly to get rid of that...


----------



## rathborne

I've tried pulling them apart twice now and even removed the driver assembly. While I did remove some hairs the issue seems to be the top of the plastic lip that secures the back grille is resonant when completely clipped on. If the back grille is a few millimetres unseated the problem goes away. Pretty weird but I just put it down to old headphones







.

The bass on the Bottlehead Crack with the Tung Sol tube is very impressive







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I get the feeling one of these days I'm going to have no choice but to try the Bottlehead Crack amp...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I get the feeling one of these days I'm going to have no choice but to try the Bottlehead Crack amp...


Why do you even need more headphone stuff? I mean how often are you really mobile or in a situation where you can't use those nice speakers you just bought not long ago? Honestly, I am in same boat now, well after graduation I don't foresee needing my headphones too much, will just use my Monoprice 5" studio powered speaker 2.0 setup most of the time.


----------



## caenlen

bing.com homepage today showing acoustic panels in a roof for a sound hall in London, just thought I would share, pretty cool


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why do you even need more headphone stuff? I mean how often are you really mobile or in a situation where you can't use those nice speakers you just bought not long ago? Honestly, I am in same boat now, well after graduation I don't foresee needing my headphones too much, will just use my Monoprice 5" studio powered speaker 2.0 setup most of the time.


I suspect it's because the speakers were never purchased due to other things coming up that were of a much higher priority in nature. Additionally, I suspect if you try and use a Bottlehead Crack mobile you're going to have a rather bad time of it.

I also like building things, hence why it's one of the very few tube amps that catches my eye, doubly so because with a bit of well-applied stain you can actually make them look rather decent..... And I'm curious about tube amps. I'm still fairly certain I'll prefer solid state over tubes simply because of the fact that if I walk away for hours on end and leave it on it doesn't wear things out (at least in comparison to eventual wear and tear that happens to tubes by being left on)


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect it's because the speakers were never purchased due to other things coming up that were of a much higher priority in nature. Additionally, I suspect if you try and use a Bottlehead Crack mobile you're going to have a rather bad time of it.
> 
> I also like building things, hence why it's one of the very few tube amps that catches my eye, doubly so because with a bit of well-applied stain you can actually make them look rather decent..... And I'm curious about tube amps. I'm still fairly certain I'll prefer solid state over tubes simply because of the fact that if I walk away for hours on end and leave it on it doesn't wear things out (at least in comparison to eventual wear and tear that happens to tubes by being left on)


Tubes running at close to their full power have a fairly limited (5-10K hour) lifespan - but if the design has them running <80% (ish) they can last way, way longer.


----------



## Farih

Walking on dangerous grounds today









Since i now finally only got expensive hardware i thought lets try and see if i can hear a difference between USB cable's.

I never really noticed an upgrade in SQ with better cable's and i have been told a few times that it is because my equipment was limiting it.
Well not anymore









Simaudio Moon 300D V2 + Lehmann Linear.

Testing standard stock printer cable, a Audioquest Forest and a Audioquest Cinnamon.

Stock cable is 5,- euro
The Forest 35,- euro
The Cinnamon 85,- euro

No i cant really A/B them, i have to physically change the cable's each time wich does make testing harder... But who cares i got music and rum









This is going to be a great Sunday


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, is there a particular rum you're drinking? The Gosling' Family Reserve Old Rum is amazing







.

Edit: other rums I enjoy are Sailor Jerry spiced rum, Mount Gay black rum or the normal variety, The Kraken black rum and Bacardi. The Bacardi I mix with Coke but the others are either straight or with water







.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, is there a particular rum you're drinking? The Gosling' Family Reserve Old Rum is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: other rums I enjoy are Sailor Jerry spiced rum, Mount Gay black rum or the normal variety, The Kraken black rum and Bacardi. The Bacardi I mix with Coke but the others are either straight or with water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not so known with name's and all lol.
I know my beers but sadly only found 2 rums i like









I like dark rums though and prefer the stronger one's (80% instead of 40%)
Dont like Bacardi.

Currently i am drinking Stroh 80.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I believe the H10 has been described as a transparent amp, and that it doesn't 'color' the sound in any way (it's supposed to be neutral (I think it's neutral but some have described it to be a smidgen on the warm side) but if it is, it'd be a very slight coloration at most) and I do agree with that assessment. I'd forgotten what the Gustard stack and K812 combo sound like, and thanks to WW, I had a good excuse to give it some air time.

The stack and K812 are great for most genres of music, and though I still think its bass is more pronounced than on the H800, it has good low extension that seems to roll off, mid bass isn't pronounced either, so if the kind of music you like are those that depend heavily on bass (like trance, edm and such)I'd suggest you look at a pair of cans with some boosted bass instead. I'm not saying the bass is weak or anemic, rather, it is tight. The H10 does bring out a little more of the bass compared to, say, my Fostex HPA4.



For vocals, the K812 does a pretty good job, but it lacks the 'sweetness' of the ATH-AD2000 (female vocals on the AD2000 is to die for). For slower pieces (like Cat Stevens' Father and Son, songs from Dan Fogelberg's Innocent Age, etc) the K812 + Gustard stack reveals layers of instrumentation, great separation and soundstage. Tried Britney Spears' My Prerogative album and while I enjoyed it, though I felt that bass could do with a little boost. Yes, I can EQ it I suppose, but EQ'ing sound usually results in gaining something, and losing something else at the same time. Hence, my preference for leaving EQ off. Bear in mind, the K812 is a very revealing can, and part of that lies in the clean and clear treble which can be said to be sparkly. and due to this 'revealing' nature, weaknesses along the audio chain, bad recordings or low bit rate lossy formats will be highlighted. Use a crappy amp with the K812, it'll let you hear that weakness, play 128kbps MP3's and you'll hear that weakness, simple as that. Add to that, the transparent nature of the H10 (it doesn't add much, if any, warmth to the sound), IF the music you listen to has loads of treble, I'd suggest you give the K812 a pass.

I'm watching Akira on my K812 and it's surprisingly detailed sounding, the footsteps of the characters has that has a crispness in them that I didn't hear on my speakers (KRK Rokit5 G3). As for comfort, the K812 is one of the most comfortable cans I've ever had the pleasure to have on, the clamping force is just right imo, the leather-like earpads are soft and seals well over the ears. The the only ones that beats it in terms of comfort are my HD800 and HE1000, and perhaps the HD700. If you're acquainted with the HD800, think of the K812 as an equally resolving/revealing can but with a smaller soundstage. It's generally better for pop and chamber music, the HD800's awesomely wide soundstage can be said to be a weakness certain genres of music as it spreads out or diffuses the sound too wide.

Anyway, sorry for this rather unorganized blurb, one of the reasons why I don't do reviews or impressions is that I know I ain't good at describing what I hear, I only know that I like or dislike what I hear.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I believe the H10 has been described as a transparent amp, and that it doesn't 'color' the sound in any way (it's supposed to be neutral (I think it's neutral but some have described it to be a smidgen on the warm side) but if it is, it'd be a very slight coloration at most) and I do agree with that assessment. I'd forgotten what the Gustard stack and K812 combo sound like, and thanks to WW, I had a good excuse to give it some air time.
> 
> The stack and K812 are great for most genres of music, and though I still think its bass is more pronounced than on the H800, it has good low extension that seems to roll off, mid bass isn't pronounced either, so if the kind of music you like are those that depend heavily on bass (like trance, edm and such)I'd suggest you look at a pair of cans with some boosted bass instead. I'm not saying the bass is weak or anemic, rather, it is tight. The H10 does bring out a little more of the bass compared to, say, my Fostex HPA4.
> 
> 
> 
> For vocals, the K812 does a pretty good job, but it lacks the 'sweetness' of the ATH-AD2000 (female vocals on the AD2000 is to die for). For slower pieces (like Cat Stevens' Father and Son, songs from Dan Fogelberg's Innocent Age, etc) the K812 + Gustard stack reveals layers of instrumentation, great separation and soundstage. Tried Britney Spears' My Prerogative album and while I enjoyed it, though I felt that bass could do with a little boost. Yes, I can EQ it I suppose, but EQ'ing sound usually results in gaining something, and losing something else at the same time. Hence, my preference for leaving EQ off. Bear in mind, the K812 is a very revealing can, and part of that lies in the clean and clear treble which can be said to be sparkly. and due to this 'revealing' nature, weaknesses along the audio chain, bad recordings or low bit rate lossy formats will be highlighted. Use a crappy amp with the K812, it'll let you hear that weakness, play 128kbps MP3's and you'll hear that weakness, simple as that. Add to that, the transparent nature of the H10 (it doesn't add much, if any, warmth to the sound), IF the music you listen to has loads of treble, I'd suggest you give the K812 a pass.
> 
> I'm watching Akira on my K812 and it's surprisingly detailed sounding, the footsteps of the characters has that has a crispness in them that I didn't hear on my speakers (KRK Rokit5 G3). As for comfort, the K812 is one of the most comfortable cans I've ever had the pleasure to have on, the clamping force is just right imo, the leather-like earpads are soft and seals well over the ears. The the only ones that beats it in terms of comfort are my HD800 and HE1000, and perhaps the HD700. If you're acquainted with the HD800, think of the K812 as an equally resolving/revealing can but with a smaller soundstage. It's generally better for pop and chamber music, the HD800's awesomely wide soundstage can be said to be a weakness certain genres of music as it spreads out or diffuses the sound too wide.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for this rather unorganized blurb, one of the reasons why I don't do reviews or impressions is that I know I ain't good at describing what I hear, I only know that I like or dislike what I hear.


My knowledge of AKG headphones is basicly non-existend so i believe anything you said


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I believe the H10 has been described as a transparent amp, and that it doesn't 'color' the sound in any way (it's supposed to be neutral (I think it's neutral but some have described it to be a smidgen on the warm side) but if it is, it'd be a very slight coloration at most) and I do agree with that assessment. I'd forgotten what the Gustard stack and K812 combo sound like, and thanks to WW, I had a good excuse to give it some air time.
> 
> The stack and K812 are great for most genres of music, and though I still think its bass is more pronounced than on the H800, it has good low extension that seems to roll off, mid bass isn't pronounced either, so if the kind of music you like are those that depend heavily on bass (like trance, edm and such)I'd suggest you look at a pair of cans with some boosted bass instead. I'm not saying the bass is weak or anemic, rather, it is tight. The H10 does bring out a little more of the bass compared to, say, my Fostex HPA4.
> 
> 
> 
> For vocals, the K812 does a pretty good job, but it lacks the 'sweetness' of the ATH-AD2000 (female vocals on the AD2000 is to die for). For slower pieces (like Cat Stevens' Father and Son, songs from Dan Fogelberg's Innocent Age, etc) the K812 + Gustard stack reveals layers of instrumentation, great separation and soundstage. Tried Britney Spears' My Prerogative album and while I enjoyed it, though I felt that bass could do with a little boost. Yes, I can EQ it I suppose, but EQ'ing sound usually results in gaining something, and losing something else at the same time. Hence, my preference for leaving EQ off. Bear in mind, the K812 is a very revealing can, and part of that lies in the clean and clear treble which can be said to be sparkly. and due to this 'revealing' nature, weaknesses along the audio chain, bad recordings or low bit rate lossy formats will be highlighted. Use a crappy amp with the K812, it'll let you hear that weakness, play 128kbps MP3's and you'll hear that weakness, simple as that. Add to that, the transparent nature of the H10 (it doesn't add much, if any, warmth to the sound), IF the music you listen to has loads of treble, I'd suggest you give the K812 a pass.
> 
> I'm watching Akira on my K812 and it's surprisingly detailed sounding, the footsteps of the characters has that has a crispness in them that I didn't hear on my speakers (KRK Rokit5 G3). As for comfort, the K812 is one of the most comfortable cans I've ever had the pleasure to have on, the clamping force is just right imo, the leather-like earpads are soft and seals well over the ears. The the only ones that beats it in terms of comfort are my HD800 and HE1000, and perhaps the HD700. If you're acquainted with the HD800, think of the K812 as an equally resolving/revealing can but with a smaller soundstage. It's generally better for pop and chamber music, the HD800's awesomely wide soundstage can be said to be a weakness certain genres of music as it spreads out or diffuses the sound too wide.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for this rather unorganized blurb, one of the reasons why I don't do reviews or impressions is that I know I ain't good at describing what I hear, I only know that I like or dislike what I hear.


I have this distinct feeling I'm really, REALLY going to want to try a pair of those sometime. Also, props for mentioning Akira.... That OAV is just..... There's so many interesting things within it to say the least, especially the audio.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I believe the H10 has been described as a transparent amp, and that it doesn't 'color' the sound in any way (it's supposed to be neutral (I think it's neutral but some have described it to be a smidgen on the warm side) but if it is, it'd be a very slight coloration at most) and I do agree with that assessment. I'd forgotten what the Gustard stack and K812 combo sound like, and thanks to WW, I had a good excuse to give it some air time.
> 
> The stack and K812 are great for most genres of music, and though I still think its bass is more pronounced than on the H800, it has good low extension that seems to roll off, mid bass isn't pronounced either, so if the kind of music you like are those that depend heavily on bass (like trance, edm and such)I'd suggest you look at a pair of cans with some boosted bass instead. I'm not saying the bass is weak or anemic, rather, it is tight. The H10 does bring out a little more of the bass compared to, say, my Fostex HPA4.
> 
> 
> 
> For vocals, the K812 does a pretty good job, but it lacks the 'sweetness' of the ATH-AD2000 (female vocals on the AD2000 is to die for). For slower pieces (like Cat Stevens' Father and Son, songs from Dan Fogelberg's Innocent Age, etc) the K812 + Gustard stack reveals layers of instrumentation, great separation and soundstage. Tried Britney Spears' My Prerogative album and while I enjoyed it, though I felt that bass could do with a little boost. Yes, I can EQ it I suppose, but EQ'ing sound usually results in gaining something, and losing something else at the same time. Hence, my preference for leaving EQ off. Bear in mind, the K812 is a very revealing can, and part of that lies in the clean and clear treble which can be said to be sparkly. and due to this 'revealing' nature, weaknesses along the audio chain, bad recordings or low bit rate lossy formats will be highlighted. Use a crappy amp with the K812, it'll let you hear that weakness, play 128kbps MP3's and you'll hear that weakness, simple as that. Add to that, the transparent nature of the H10 (it doesn't add much, if any, warmth to the sound), IF the music you listen to has loads of treble, I'd suggest you give the K812 a pass.
> 
> I'm watching Akira on my K812 and it's surprisingly detailed sounding, the footsteps of the characters has that has a crispness in them that I didn't hear on my speakers (KRK Rokit5 G3). As for comfort, the K812 is one of the most comfortable cans I've ever had the pleasure to have on, the clamping force is just right imo, the leather-like earpads are soft and seals well over the ears. The the only ones that beats it in terms of comfort are my HD800 and HE1000, and perhaps the HD700. If you're acquainted with the HD800, think of the K812 as an equally resolving/revealing can but with a smaller soundstage. It's generally better for pop and chamber music, the HD800's awesomely wide soundstage can be said to be a weakness certain genres of music as it spreads out or diffuses the sound too wide.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for this rather unorganized blurb, one of the reasons why I don't do reviews or impressions is that I know I ain't good at describing what I hear, I only know that I like or dislike what I hear.






Fun fact of the day. Akira is the only anime I know of recorded at 24 bit 96khz sound quality, and only the blu ray version I believe. The sound composer who made it is an audiophile and he wanted to do it as an experiment.


----------



## Shardnax

Akira ಠ_ಠ . Here's another random anime factoid







: Dub tracks on BDs are pretty much always higher bitrate than the Japanese track.

I suspect that it's Japan weirdly trying to discourage reverse importing. I'm not throwing $100+ at a Japanese release to find out







.

Edit: PS, let's all stay away from dubs vs. subs arguments







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Sorry for goin' OT, but about Akira, I've watched it a few times (mine's the BR version), can someone explain the ending? Where did those three little ESPers go to? I usually 'get' a movie even if the end seemed somewhat confusing, or even if I agree or disagree, liked or disliked the end. But.....I dunno, I feel silly for asking this but I don't 'get' the ending of Akira.


----------



## Shardnax

It's psychological, you aren't supposed to get it







. I've never cared for it and only seen it once so I don't remember much.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Akira ಠ_ಠ . Here's another random anime factoid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : Dub tracks on BDs are pretty much always higher bitrate than the Japanese track.
> 
> I suspect that it's Japan weirdly trying to discourage reverse importing. I'm not throwing $100+ at a Japanese release to find out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: PS, let's all stay away from dubs vs. subs arguments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You are right.

Git good and learn to speak japanese.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You are right.
> 
> Git good and learn to speak japanese.


I do know a few choice words in Japanese, picked them up from watching JAV!














Anyway, I'd originally intended to get a Focal Elear later on this week (IF I finally done my mental masturbation thang, having a tough time justifying the Elear purchase though), but have decided to put that on hold in lieu of an Acer Predator XR341CK instead. There's something about watching a great movie on a 21:9 monitor that's absolutely great. Right now, am making do with a 29" 21:9 2560x1080 monitor, but it'd be even more awesomely great on a 34" 3840x1440 monitor. If a movie is in widescreen like 2.35:1, it can be cropped on VLC player to fit the entire screen. You lose some resolution because of the crop, but it still looks great.







The Focal Elear will have to wait till Christmas....maybe, like I'd said, I'm having a hard time justifying it in light of all the great cans I have.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I do know a few choice words in Japanese, picked them up from watching JAV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd originally intended to get a Focal Elear later on this week (IF I finally done my mental masturbation thang, having a tough time justifying the Elear purchase though), but have decided to put that on hold in lieu of an Acer Predator XR341CK instead. There's something about watching a great movie on a 21:9 monitor that's absolutely great. Right now, am making do with a 29" 21:9 2560x1080 monitor, but it'd be even more awesomely great on a 34" 3840x1440 monitor. If a movie is in widescreen like 2.35:1, it can be cropped on VLC player to fit the entire screen. You lose some resolution because of the crop, but it still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Focal Elear will have to wait till Christmas....maybe, like I'd said, I'm having a hard time justifying it in light of all the great cans I have.


I'm losing patience waiting for my Focal Elear pre-order (Did it through their web site)! I was looking for a near end - game can and I'm hoping it's as good as advertised!

I did watch reviews from people I trust (or people who give sound descriptions of how it sounds and matches what I hear - so far) and I'm basing my decision on it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I do know a few choice words in Japanese, picked them up from watching JAV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'd originally intended to get a Focal Elear later on this week (IF I finally done my mental masturbation thang, having a tough time justifying the Elear purchase though), but have decided to put that on hold in lieu of an Acer Predator XR341CK instead. There's something about watching a great movie on a 21:9 monitor that's absolutely great. Right now, am making do with a 29" 21:9 2560x1080 monitor, but it'd be even more awesomely great on a 34" 3840x1440 monitor. If a movie is in widescreen like 2.35:1, it can be cropped on VLC player to fit the entire screen. You lose some resolution because of the crop, but it still looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Focal Elear will have to wait till Christmas....maybe, like I'd said, I'm having a hard time justifying it in light of all the great cans I have.


Yep, my end game monitor is going to be 3440x1440 144hz gsync/freesync, hopefully they will be out next winter as I am at Uni now anyway.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm looking forward to TFTCentral's review on that new 38" 3840x1600 LG monitor... I'd love gsync myself, but at the same time there's just something enticing about bumping up to a 31/38/31 setup over the original idea of the 27/34/27 setup I was aiming for...


----------



## silvrr

I had a chance to review the JDS labs element and compare it to my Mojo. Long story short I may sell my Mojo, pocket a few hundred bucks and order an Element. They are that close. Detailed review here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/jds-labs-the-element/reviews/16829

And since everyone loves some pictures....


__
https://flic.kr/p/LTpN7v


__
https://flic.kr/p/LTpN7v
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, I'm sold at the words "orange ring" alongside "big knob"





















We'll see though, I'm really liking the look of that new all-in-one that Gustard is teasing.

Also, thanks for indirectly letting me know about RuneAudio, now I absolutey have no choice but to get an ODroid C2 with the 7" touchscreen and acrylic case for a bedroom listening station


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Also, thanks for indirectly letting me know about RuneAudio, now I absolutey have no choice but to get an ODroid C2 with the 7" touchscreen and acrylic case for a bedroom listening station


You don't really need a touchscreen with RuneAudio. You can change everything via a web browser. Ive been using volumio lately, has a few neat features RuneAudio doesn't.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You don't really need a touchscreen with RuneAudio. You can change everything via a web browser. Ive been using volumio lately, has a few neat features RuneAudio doesn't.


True, but the touch screen would mean I could have a nice self-contained unit right there, and I could also make one up for hubby as well since he loves touch stuff









..... ......Aka I like the look of the ODroid VUShell, and want to build one anyways ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, I'm sold at the words "orange ring" alongside "big knob"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see though, I'm really liking the look of that new all-in-one that Gustard is teasing.
> 
> Also, thanks for indirectly letting me know about RuneAudio, now I absolutey have no choice but to get an ODroid C2 with the 7" touchscreen and acrylic case for a bedroom listening station


Depending on price I may consider that someday for the Gustard combo.

*@silvrr* I can definitely afford a proper amp/dac now, still not buying anything until after I graduate of course, but for $349 would you say the Element is a good enough all rounder even just for desktop use? Also, would it improve the sound of my MP 5" studio powered monitor speakers? I know it wouldn't be using the amp part, but having a better DAC would be nice. Also, is it powerful enough for most of the planars out there, besides HE-6 of course. About same price nets you modi 2 multibit, and magni 2... but I felt Magni 2 wasn't powerful enough for my 600 ohm DT990, is the element more powerful? I am still curious if multibit dac makes it actually sound better or not... even just playing SPotify stuff, would I notice a difference because its multibit?


----------



## Blze001

Kind of a non-sequitur, but I thought you guys would get a kick out of this: I just got scolded on the headphones subreddit for giving advice! Apparently my gear isn't hi-fi enough for me to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dagamus NM

First impressions of the Sennheiser Momentum BT noise cancelling cans are wow. I wish I had found these awhile back.

They sound much better through BT than I was expecting. A little thin and a little flat but pretty good overall. The noise cancelling is phenomenal. For listening on the go I will happily trade some fidelity for having a cable the drags on my neck or gets caught up in things. I have yet to take a phone call with these so I am curious as to how that will go.

These being closed back make for a great traveling headset. They don't disturb others as far as I can tell. I was listening in the library at school yesterday and didn't get any glares like I would with open backs.

The build quality is quite impressive as well. Comparing to the HD650 and HD700s I have, these are just on another level. The headband is very nicely done leatherette with good padding and a stainless steel spring/band. Folds up nicely into a great little case. The ear pads on the cups are super comfortable. A little on the small side but comfortable nonetheless.

Highly recommended, maybe not for an only headphone set but for my purposes they are great


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *@silvrr* I can definitely afford a proper amp/dac now, still not buying anything until after I graduate of course, but for $349 would you say the Element is a good enough all rounder even just for desktop use?


I think so, but do your own research, read reviews, take your time with it. To me the biggest differences I hear are from transducer changes. Amps and especially DACs don't vary that much IMO.

Quote:


> Also, would it improve the sound of my MP 5" studio powered monitor speakers? I know it wouldn't be using the amp part, but having a better DAC would be nice.


Depends on the DAC you have now. However, my sentiment about transducers having the biggest impact remains.
Quote:


> Also, is it powerful enough for most of the planars out there, besides HE-6 of course.


It was fine for my Ethers. However, I fee like it may have run out of steam on my old ZMFs, cant say for sure though. I know Zach from ZMF likes the Element and uses it but it all depends on your listening level.

Quote:


> About same price nets you modi 2 multibit, and magni 2... but I felt Magni 2 wasn't powerful enough for my 600 ohm DT990, is the element more powerful?


The Magni should have driven those DT990s to ear splitting levels given a 96db sensitivity. Im guessing you listen rather loud.
Quote:


> I am still curious if multibit dac makes it actually sound better or not... even just playing SPotify stuff, would I notice a difference because its multibit?


Best way is to listen for yourself. Find a dealer or meet and sit down with a pair of your own cans and tracks you know.


----------



## caenlen

Yes, I do listen rather loudly... ugh I need to stop, quiet music just isn't as fun to me... maybe that is why my tastes are so much different than the rest of you here, lol.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes, I do listen rather loudly... ugh I need to stop, quiet music just isn't as fun to me... maybe that is why my tastes are so much different than the rest of you here, lol.


Not sure of the cause an effect here but when I made my change from ZDAC -> LYR -> ZMF Master Headphones to Mojo -> Ether my listening level went way down. I thinks its a dangerous cycle, you listen loud and get used to that volume so when you want Loud again you turn it up and get used to it, and round and round you go. The Lyr put Watts not mili Watts into the ZMFs and I used to use a large part of that, I can't imagine listening that loud again.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I try to listen at "reasonable" levels, but that's also mainly because with how harsh some of the music I like to listen to can be I don't want to fatigue my ears after just twenty minutes. DnB can be really bad with such, as snares can get piercing and shrill depending on who made the music,not to mention the doof doof boom boom (aka bass, lol) can rattle one's brain too much at times


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Kind of a non-sequitur, but I thought you guys would get a kick out of this: I just got scolded on the headphones subreddit for giving advice! Apparently my gear isn't hi-fi enough for me to know what I'm talking about.


Hilarious considering most of them top out at the ODAC and fifty pairs of middling headphones. Then they lament not being able to afford top end gear







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Hilarious considering most of them top out at the ODAC and fifty pairs of middling headphones. Then they lament not being able to afford top end gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's precisely why I'm taking my time with deciding whatever I'm going to upgrade to as my "end game"... My current setup is great, and even when upgraded it will serve for other uses.

I'm still seriously contemplating a pair of the Ether C's though, as by all the various reviews they'd tick off a good portion of the boxes on my wish list, and would probably make gaming (especially elite:dangerous and Asseto Corsa a ton of fun), although I'm still debating on what my stack will be (it's at least down to, at the moment, a contest between the Schiit Bifrost Multibit paired with a Lyr 2 vs a Gustard x12/h10 stack vs the new Gustard all in one that hubby already wants because it looks mighty sexy vs the JDS Labs Element)...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Hilarious considering most of them top out at the ODAC and fifty pairs of middling headphones. Then they lament not being able to afford top end gear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


or they only bought 4-5 pairs and refunded the others. ;p i have only lost maybe $300 in total, maybe $400 over the years on headphone return stocking fees, etc. i have a good idea what i want my end game to be now, but I plan to go to a few headphone meets regardless.

I'm still leaning towards Onkyo 7.1 $1100 system with DOlby Atmos I linked awhile back, as i plan to game more than i plan to listen to music, i think it would be quite fun


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> or they only bought 4-5 pairs and refunded the others. ;p i have only lost maybe $300 in total, maybe $400 over the years on headphone return stocking fees, etc. i have a good idea what i want my end game to be now, but I plan to go to a few headphone meets regardless.
> 
> I'm still leaning towards Onkyo 7.1 $1100 system with DOlby Atmos I linked awhile back, as i plan to game more than i plan to listen to music, i think it would be quite fun


Are games supporting Atmos? Last I read even the movie industry wasn't really supporting the standard with very many movies, might have changed by now. May be worthwhile to put money into a standard surround system and put that money towards better speakers and not paying for Atmos licensing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Are games supporting Atmos? Last I read even the movie industry wasn't really supporting the standard with very many movies, might have changed by now. May be worthwhile to put money into a standard surround system and put that money towards better speakers and not paying for Atmos licensing.


Fair point.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That's precisely why I'm taking my time with deciding whatever I'm going to upgrade to as my "end game"... My current setup is great, and even when upgraded it will serve for other uses.
> 
> I'm still seriously contemplating a pair of the Ether C's though, as by all the various reviews they'd tick off a good portion of the boxes on my wish list, and would probably make gaming (especially elite:dangerous and Asseto Corsa a ton of fun), although I'm still debating on what my stack will be (it's at least down to, at the moment, a contest between the Schiit Bifrost Multibit paired with a Lyr 2 vs a Gustard x12/h10 stack vs the new Gustard all in one that hubby already wants because it looks mighty sexy vs the JDS Labs Element)...


The plus side is that they've been going down in price while you decide.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> or they only bought 4-5 pairs and refunded the others. ;p i have only lost maybe $300 in total, maybe $400 over the years on headphone return stocking fees, etc. i have a good idea what i want my end game to be now, but I plan to go to a few headphone meets regardless.
> 
> I'm still leaning towards Onkyo 7.1 $1100 system with DOlby Atmos I linked awhile back, as i plan to game more than i plan to listen to music, i think it would be quite fun


Some members go through them and a lot just keep pairs







. I've lurked there long enough to get a feel for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Are games supporting Atmos? Last I read even the movie industry wasn't really supporting the standard with very many movies, might have changed by now. May be worthwhile to put money into a standard surround system and put that money towards better speakers and not paying for Atmos licensing.


Overwatch and some upcoming Star Wars game are all I can find mention of with a cursory search. I don't think the full home theater setup will see use in many. Even if I could afford it, I don't think I'd want to deal with a custom room to accommodate 35 speakers for the handful of games that support it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Are games supporting Atmos? Last I read even the movie industry wasn't really supporting the standard with very many movies, might have changed by now. May be worthwhile to put money into a standard surround system and put that money towards better speakers and not paying for Atmos licensing.


A few console games support it I think. Probably won't make its way to PC, and it probably won't make much of a difference for games on 5 or 7 channels. No need for an Atmos license if you can do a phenomenal job yourself, e.g. Frictional Games, DICE, Crytek.


----------



## rathborne

If I did decide to get another set of headphones (big *if* there







) I think I'd be interested to hear how the HD700 or HD800S go with a tube amp (ideally test it on the Crack). I say HD800S because it would give me a better idea of what the SuperDupont Resonator mod might do to a cheaper pair of used HD800s when that treble spike is tamed







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The plus side is that they've been going down in price while you decide.


Quite true, although knowing me I'll buy through Headphone Bar so I only have to worry about delays from customs.... And it might also give me an excuse to fly (or rent a car) to Vancouver and go for a visit. Still tempting to order direct. Or, it's tempting to talk with ZMF about their Omni because of various reasons (I swear, the fact I can get the higher end cable and have it sleeved orange for myself and purple for hubby has absolutely no impact on this. If you believe that last sentence, I have cloud insurance to sell you







). So many options, which in some ways is a problem, doubly so since being able to listen to the higher end models is somewhat difficult out here.... At least the ones I want to listen to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> or they only bought 4-5 pairs and refunded the others. ;p i have only lost maybe $300 in total, maybe $400 over the years on headphone return stocking fees, etc. i have a good idea what i want my end game to be now, but I plan to go to a few headphone meets regardless.
> 
> I'm still leaning towards Onkyo 7.1 $1100 system with DOlby Atmos I linked awhile back, as i plan to game more than i plan to listen to music, i think it would be quite fun


A couple of things.

1: a 7.1 system is really meant for bigger rooms. If you spent the same money on a higher quality 5.1 system, you would be much happier.

2: As mentioned, software compatibility becomes an issue as well. I would only use HDMI for the sound output as well which can cause some complexity too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> If I did decide to get another set of headphones (big *if* there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) I think I'd be interested to hear how the HD700 or HD800S go with a tube amp (ideally test it on the Crack). I say HD800S because it would give me a better idea of what the SuperDupont Resonator mod might do to a cheaper pair of used HD800s when that treble spike is tamed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can tell you from experience that you would be better off listening to traffic go by.









Although the HD700s are actually quite a bit better than the 800s IMO.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I can tell you from experience that you would be better off listening to traffic go by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although the HD700s are actually quite a bit better than the 800s IMO.


You're not a fan of the modded HD800s?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You're not a fan of the modded HD800s?


Not a fan of any shape or form of the HD800.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not a fan of any shape or form of the HD800.


What is it about the HD800s that you dislike or that makes the HD700s more appealing?

I know the bass on the HD800s are meant to be a little thin and the sound too cold or sterile but I thought this was caused by the treble spike that mods and the HD800S fix?


----------



## caenlen

What do you guys think of the Schiit Jotunheim, says on product page it can power iem's to the HE-6, and throw in the DAC upgrade module for $100 more...(uses dual dac's so i don't think this means its multi bit but I guess each speaker left and right will have its own dedicated DAC?)

Only $499... honestly think I will get this over the Element, and the Gustard combo is rumored to be 600-800 dollars which is pushing max I want to spend, especially since this baby will power anything I ever want as long as I ever live, lol powered speakers, passive, balanced cans, not balanced... every plugin I could ever want... this seriously might be my end game. and it is what I have been waiting for, a combo unit, about time lol

I'm still not sure if it would be better paying $399 for the amp jotunheim, then $250 for modi multibit tho, over the $100 DAC module upgrade... hmm screw it, i would rather have it all in one.

http://schiit.com/products/jotunheim

the only thing it doesn't have I would like is the TOSLINK, like if I wanted to hook it up through my PS4 directly to some headphones or something, im not sure thats even possible though bleh


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Schiit Jotunheim, says on product page it can power iem's to the HE-6, and throw in the DAC upgrade module for $100 more...(uses dual dac's so i don't think this means its multi bit but I guess each speaker left and right will have its own dedicated DAC?)
> 
> Only $499... honestly think I will get this over the Element, and the Gustard combo is rumored to be 600-800 dollars which is pushing max I want to spend, especially since this baby will power anything I ever want as long as I ever live, lol powered speakers, passive, balanced cans, not balanced... every plugin I could ever want... this seriously might be my end game. and it is what I have been waiting for, a combo unit, about time lol
> 
> I'm still not sure if it would be better paying $399 for the amp jotunheim, then $250 for modi multibit tho, over the $100 DAC module upgrade... hmm screw it, i would rather have it all in one.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/jotunheim
> 
> the only thing it doesn't have I would like is the TOSLINK, like if I wanted to hook it up through my PS4 directly to some headphones or something, im not sure thats even possible though bleh


I have one on order with the built in DAC, I thought why not for a bit extra. I can still add a Mimby later down the line if I want.

Opinions on SBAF seem to be very consistent in saying it's completely disrupted the market in a big way. It can trade blows with $1000+ amps.

Have a read 

http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/schiit-jotunheim-impressions.2700


----------



## Alex132

Are there any decently cheap DAC with built-in EQs? I've never had luck with any OS-wide 3rd party EQ software (always seems to royally mess up Windows) apart from my Xonar's software EQ.

If I ever did upgrade from my Xonar I'd probably have to try find a software OS-wide EQ, because I actually haven't found a cheap one / DAC integrated one / etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What do you guys think of the Schiit Jotunheim, says on product page it can power iem's to the HE-6, and throw in the DAC upgrade module for $100 more...(uses dual dac's so i don't think this means its multi bit but I guess each speaker left and right will have its own dedicated DAC?)
> 
> Only $499... honestly think I will get this over the Element, and the Gustard combo is rumored to be 600-800 dollars which is pushing max I want to spend, especially since this baby will power anything I ever want as long as I ever live, lol powered speakers, passive, balanced cans, not balanced... every plugin I could ever want... this seriously might be my end game. and it is what I have been waiting for, a combo unit, about time lol
> 
> I'm still not sure if it would be better paying $399 for the amp jotunheim, then $250 for modi multibit tho, over the $100 DAC module upgrade... hmm screw it, i would rather have it all in one.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/jotunheim
> 
> the only thing it doesn't have I would like is the TOSLINK, like if I wanted to hook it up through my PS4 directly to some headphones or something, im not sure thats even possible though bleh


Its interesting. IDK what possessed them to put in a balanced dac option. I think they would have been better off with a multi bit option instead.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Are there any decently cheap DAC with built-in EQs? I've never had luck with any OS-wide 3rd party EQ software (always seems to royally mess up Windows) apart from my Xonar's software EQ.
> 
> If I ever did upgrade from my Xonar I'd probably have to try find a software OS-wide EQ, because I actually haven't found a cheap one / DAC integrated one / etc.


IDK about dacs, but you certainly could get a used harman kardon receiver for cheap. Those receivers are awesome headphone amps and the hardware eq on them is pretty darn good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I have one on order with the built in DAC, I thought why not for a bit extra. I can still add a Mimby later down the line if I want.
> 
> Opinions on SBAF seem to be very consistent in saying it's completely disrupted the market in a big way. It can trade blows with $1000+ amps.
> 
> Have a read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/schiit-jotunheim-impressions.2700


I hate this tired old claim that cheaper amps can go toe to toe with more expensive amps. What the heck is that supposed to mean exactly?

99% of what is on the market is absolute crap. It could cost 10 bucks or 10,000 bucks, it does not matter, crap is crap.

If you make something that is slightly better than crap for 250 bucks, then good for you. You managed to do something that kids back in the 60s could do on their kitchen table.

People should not be happy that these cheap amps beat out higher priced amps. People should be outraged that idiot amp makers have the balls to charge so much money for their crap to begin with.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I hate this tired old claim that cheaper amps can go toe to toe with more expensive amps. What the heck is that supposed to mean exactly?
> 
> 99% of what is on the market is absolute crap. It could cost 10 bucks or 10,000 bucks, it does not matter, crap is crap.
> 
> If you make something that is slightly better than crap for 250 bucks, then good for you. You managed to do something that kids back in the 60s could do on their kitchen table.
> 
> People should not be happy that these cheap amps beat out higher priced amps. People should be outraged that idiot amp makers have the balls to charge so much money for their crap to begin with.


Do not forget today's mantra : quantity over quality.









How many amps can you do by hand in 8 hours of work to sell them high quality parts on the globe?


----------



## caenlen

Well I have some spending money, so if I decide not to go electrostatic, I think Schiit Jotunheim for $399 and Mimby for $250 are going to be my end game, and I can't believe I am even saying that, because I never thought in my life I would spend this much on a setup, that being said, since they can power even the HE-6, powered speakers, passive speakers... I really don't see a better solution. I want something clean looking that kicks major butt, and I think this will do just fine and should last me 10-20 years if not my life time, now how many headphones I switch out on them, is a different story, haha. It just would be nice to have a really nice amp and DAC while I do swap headphones around.







HE-6 might be my next can actually, I only ever ignored it before I knew an AMP for it was too out of budget for me, but I have seen HE-6 go used for around $700 I think... I might be mistaken though.

Would I need the $100 Phono addon on the Jotunheim in order for it to benefit Powered speakers? I have no idea what that is, also, why would they even advertise to use these with powered speakers unless you get the DAC module? I mean... I am confused... lol

If all I plan to do is use powered speakers for example (which I don't, just hypothetical) I would just want to buy the Mimby?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well I have some spending money, so if I decide not to go electrostatic, I think Schiit Jotunheim for $399 and Mimby for $250 are going to be my end game, and I can't believe I am even saying that, because I never thought in my life I would spend this much on a setup, that being said, since they can power even the HE-6, powered speakers, passive speakers... I really don't see a better solution. I want something clean looking that kicks major butt, and I think this will do just fine and should last me 10-20 years if not my life time, now how many headphones I switch out on them, is a different story, haha. It just would be nice to have a really nice amp and DAC while I do swap headphones around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE-6 might be my next can actually, I only ever ignored it before I knew an AMP for it was too out of budget for me, but I have seen HE-6 go used for around $700 I think... I might be mistaken though.
> 
> Would I need the $100 Phono addon on the Jotunheim in order for it to benefit Powered speakers? I have no idea what that is, also, why would they even advertise to use these with powered speakers unless you get the DAC module? I mean... I am confused... lol
> 
> If all I plan to do is use powered speakers for example (which I don't, just hypothetical) I would just want to buy the Mimby?


The Jothunheim will now power passive speakers, it does not have speaker taps and Schiit says its not recommended to try and power passive speakers.

So we are clear, passive speakers require an amplifier
Powered speakers (like your monoprice studio monitors) have an internal amp and only require a line level connection (typically RCA, 1/4 TRS, ect.)

You could run your powered monitors directly off a Mimby but you would have no volume control except the control in windows or whatever software you are using to play music/movies. The Jothunheim (and Schiits SYS) provides a means to control this via an analog knob. (you leave windows and your speakers at 100% volume)

If you want to go HE-6 get an older amplifier and hook the HE-6 straight to the speaker taps. There is a guy at the Chicago meet that always brings a vintange amp and has his HE-6 hooked straight to the speaker taps and they sound great. Its surprising how much of the dial gets used when you are using a headphone on a 50-100 watt amp.

You don't need the phono, that provides a means for input from a turntable. The output of a traditional turntable is a very low level voltage signal that the phono amp can amplifiy properly to give line level input into a amplifier.


----------



## caenlen

thanks silvrr

I still might end up getting the STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system instead anyway, I am just waiting to see if costs come back down to $600 within the next year or two before I do my next audio purchase of major size.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bah, I guess the Elear would have to wait.......I'm done spending and I am spent.....but well worth the money for me.


----------



## caenlen

@HL2 if you don't mind, do a review of it someday, with pictures, how you like gaming in the 21:9 format, does it ruin FPS gaming, but enhance RPG gaming? etc etc... thats my end game monitor someday, but I am waiting on 144hz gsync variants in a year or two


----------



## Aventadoor

Not really relevant to this topic but... Ive bought some Snell J3's which im picking up on saturday! So excited









Anyway, my HD650 seems to have broken or something. The right channel is like 5-6dB higher lower volume then the other. Happened completly random...
So now im stuck with HD600.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Not really relevant to this topic but... Ive bought some Snell J3's which im picking up on saturday! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my HD650 seems to have broken or something. The right channel is like 5-6dB higher lower volume then the other. Happened completly random...
> So now im stuck with HD600.


This is one reason I am looking at the Koss ESP-950 electrostatic earpseaker system over STAX even if it is inferior in sound, I read about the lifetime warranty on it, is really easy to do and they are always fast about it. I am waiting for Black Friday as it usually hits 500-600 bucks instead of its $999 tag, comes with its own amp as well... but yeah the inflation of STAX in price, plus only two year warranty mostly... bleh...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @HL2 if you don't mind, do a review of it someday, with pictures, how you like gaming in the 21:9 format, does it ruin FPS gaming, but enhance RPG gaming? etc etc... thats my end game monitor someday, but I am waiting on 144hz gsync variants in a year or two


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/reviews/acer_predator_x34.htm


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is one reason I am looking at the Koss ESP-950 electrostatic earpseaker system over STAX even if it is inferior in sound, I read about the lifetime warranty on it, is really easy to do and they are always fast about it. I am waiting for Black Friday as it usually hits 500-600 bucks instead of its $999 tag, comes with its own amp as well... but yeah the inflation of STAX in price, plus only two year warranty mostly... bleh...


Consensus seems tp be that Stax gear is well made.
Breakages or failures are uncommon, and lots of stuff from the '70s and '80s still going strong.

IDK anything about the Koss warranty - but in general I have found lengthy warranties to often be more of a marketing tool than anything, with strict limits on what they actually cover.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Consensus seems tp be that Stax gear is well made.
> Breakages or failures are uncommon, and lots of stuff from the '70s and '80s still going strong.
> 
> IDK anything about the Koss warranty - but in general I have found lengthy warranties to often be more of a marketing tool than anything, with strict limits on what they actually cover.


It's not with Koss, head fi owners seem to agree its pretty legit and some have used it for decades. I do agree most companies are not legit with it though.

Stax may have been better quality when it was made in Japan, yeah those are still going strong, but aren't they made in China now and owned by China company as of two years ago? I'm skeptical...

@boredgunner thats only 100hz so i am not sure what your point is, I know those exist for awhile now, I mean 144hz


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not like Sennheiser is bad at all.
The HD600's I got are from 1999. So... The HD650 problem is most likly user error


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's not with Koss, head fi owners seem to agree its pretty legit and some have used it for decades. I do agree most companies are not legit with it though.
> 
> Stax may have been better quality when it was made in Japan, yeah those are still going strong, but aren't they made in China now and owned by China company as of two years ago? I'm skeptical...
> 
> @boredgunner thats only 100hz so i am not sure what your point is, I know those exist for awhile now, I mean 144hz


The Chinese overlords have been taking a hands off approach as far as I know.


----------



## kevindd992002

I usually play CS:GO and Overwatch and I want to buy a gaming headphone that has a good mic. I'm not too much of an Audiophile so as long as the quality is fair to good, then I'm for it. My budget would be a max of $100, so it's more on the cheap side.

How does the HyperX Cloud II fair? Are there any other alternatives that can be considered good headphones? I was about to buy the HyperX until someone from my other thread said that its mic sucks.

Oh and should I also be looking into wireless? If so, which one and are there are any disadvantages of using onecompared to wired sets?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Not really relevant to this topic but... Ive bought some Snell J3's which im picking up on saturday! So excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my HD650 seems to have broken or something. The right channel is like 5-6dB higher lower volume then the other. Happened completly random...
> So now im stuck with HD600.


Check the cable. The HD6XX headphones have the dumbest connectors on the planet. They almost always end up failing.

AND TAKE PICS OF THE J3S!!!!


----------



## Aventadoor

Its not the cable, cause ive tested it with my HD600.


----------



## daunow

Really want to get my hands on a M40X


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I usually play CS:GO and Overwatch and I want to buy a gaming headphone that has a good mic. I'm not too much of an Audiophile so as long as the quality is fair to good, then I'm for it. My budget would be a max of $100, so it's more on the cheap side.
> 
> How does the HyperX Cloud II fair? Are there any other alternatives that can be considered good headphones? I was about to buy the HyperX until someone from my other thread said that its mic sucks.
> 
> Oh and should I also be looking into wireless? If so, which one and are there are any disadvantages of using onecompared to wired sets?


The HyperX Cloud is as good as you're going to get under $100. The mic isn't the best, but you get what you pay for.

And no wireless is not an option, not in your price range. And If you had more to spend I'd probably still not recommend a wireless headset, the are simply better wired options available.
As for the disadvantages, cost, loss of audio quality and reliability.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> The HyperX Cloud is as good as you're going to get under $100. The mic isn't the best, but you get what you pay for.
> 
> And no wireless is not an option, not in your price range. And If you had more to spend I'd probably still not recommend a wireless headset, the are simply better wired options available.
> As for the disadvantages, cost, loss of audio quality and reliability.


Thanks. How does the MSI DS502 compared with the Cloud II? This is my thread regarding it and was told there that the MSI is a better option.\

If I were to stretch my budget to up to $150, which one do you recommend?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I usually play CS:GO and Overwatch and I want to buy a gaming headphone that has a good mic. I'm not too much of an Audiophile so as long as the quality is fair to good, then I'm for it. My budget would be a max of $100, so it's more on the cheap side.
> 
> How does the HyperX Cloud II fair? Are there any other alternatives that can be considered good headphones? I was about to buy the HyperX until someone from my other thread said that its mic sucks.
> 
> Oh and should I also be looking into wireless? If so, which one and are there are any disadvantages of using onecompared to wired sets?


hyperx cloud 1 and 2 are junk. grab the hyperx cloud revolver, their newest one, it blows the other two away. and just no to the MSI one. sorry, but no. cloud revolver or go home. $120.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hyperx cloud 1 and 2 are junk


No, they are not.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hyperx cloud 1 and 2 are junk. grab the hyperx cloud revolver, their newest one, it blows the other two away. and just no to the MSI one. sorry, but no. cloud revolver or go home. $120.


I see that the Cloud Revolver is just stereo. Would it still beat the Cloud II if that is 7.1?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> No, they are not.


Can you please elaborate?


----------



## Farih

OMG DAC Madness here









Wasnt to happy with the Moon 300D so now i got lots to test:

1. V-DAC II + V-PSU II
2. Simaudio Moon 300D V2
3. Arcam IrDAC
4. Audiolabs Q-dac
5. Audiolabs Mdac
6. Del Canto DAC 1.5

Gonna be a nice week








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I see that the Cloud Revolver is just stereo. Would it still beat the Cloud II if that is 7.1?
> Can you please elaborate?


Cloud II is also just stereo, the USB version of the Cloud II has a "virtual 7.1" button but trust me its pretty crap.
I have a Cloud II, its an OK headset for its price as far as PC headsets go... I never use the 7.1 sound option.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cloud II is also just stereo, the USB version of the Cloud II has a "virtual 7.1" button but trust me its pretty crap.
> I have a Cloud II, its an OK headset for its price as far as PC headsets go... I never use the 7.1 sound option.


That makes sense. So I'm torn between the Cloud II and the Cloud Revolver now. I'm reading some reviews that mostly prefer the Cloud II over the Cloud Revolver because somewhat the headset design of the Revolver is not favorable. But they say that based on sound quality, they are pretty much equal. What do you think?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That makes sense. So I'm torn between the Cloud II and the Cloud Revolver now. I'm reading some reviews that mostly prefer the Cloud II over the Cloud Revolver because somewhat the headset design of the Revolver is not favorable. But they say that based on sound quality, they are pretty much equal. What do you think?


Well i use the velour pads with the Cloud II instead of those fakey leather ones, it makes them sound more open and alot better IMO.
(not much bass though)

All reviews you see are all based on the pleather pads and the Revolvers dont come with velour pads i think.
So for me i could only go with the Cloud II.

Caenlen, another headphone freak in this thread i see mentioning he liked the Revolvers alot more then the Cloud II and he used the pleather pads i think


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Well i use the velour pads with the Cloud II instead of those fakey leather ones, it makes them sound more open and alot better IMO.
> (not much bass though)
> 
> All reviews you see are all based on the pleather pads and the Revolvers dont come with velour pads i think.
> So for me i could only go with the Cloud II.
> 
> Caenlen, another headphone freak in this thread i see mentioning he liked the Revolvers alot more then the Cloud II and he used the pleather pads i think


Wait, that got me confused. Are you saying that both Cloud II and Cloud Revolver use pleather pads as the stock pads and you bought velour pads for your Cloud II to improve the sound? Sorry, I'm a total noob in headphones here, it's my first purchase.

Also, I'm reading that the mic of the Revolver is way better than the II.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Its not the cable, cause ive tested it with my HD600.


Have you checked the internal wiring yet?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> OMG DAC Madness here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt to happy with the Moon 300D so now i got lots to test:
> 
> 1. V-DAC II + V-PSU II
> 2. Simaudio Moon 300D V2
> 3. Arcam IrDAC
> 4. Audiolabs Q-dac
> 5. Audiolabs Mdac
> 6. Del Canto DAC 1.5
> 
> Gonna be a nice week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud II is also just stereo, the USB version of the Cloud II has a "virtual 7.1" button but trust me its pretty crap.
> I have a Cloud II, its an OK headset for its price as far as PC headsets go... I never use the 7.1 sound option.


What disappointed you and got you itching to try other DACs







?

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wait, that got me confused. Are you saying that both Cloud II and Cloud Revolver use pleather pads as the stock pads and you bought velour pads for your Cloud II to improve the sound? Sorry, I'm a total noob in headphones here, it's my first purchase.
> 
> Also, I'm reading that the mic of the Revolver is way better than the II.


Changing pads to fix a problem will oftentimes introduce another. If you swap pads it's about finding comfortable pads and they don't change the sound in a way you dislike.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> That makes sense. So I'm torn between the Cloud II and the Cloud Revolver now. I'm reading some reviews that mostly prefer the Cloud II over the Cloud Revolver because somewhat the headset design of the Revolver is not favorable. But they say that based on sound quality, they are pretty much equal. What do you think?


I had the Cloud Revolvers side by side with Cloud 2, and Revolvers destroyed them quality of audio imo. To each their own though, I would say the Philips SHP-9500 (or if you need closed, the monoprice 8323's) for $59 off newegg and a desktop mic is the best option. I have used the same $8 desktop mic I got in 2003 at Walmart, and everyone still says I say sound great... lulz... cracks me up how many headset mics sound bad, when my ancient Belkin walmart cheapness kicks butt for decades.

edit: my favorite can for gaming, and the reason I don't recc it, is because it is hard to find, is the $79 Pioneer SE-A1000 but only if you replace the earpads with HM5 velour, the soundstage and fun factor is lot of fun, I enjoyed it more than AKG K7xx for gaming.

edit 2: second favorite can for gaming is shp-9500, the imaging is 10/10 on this can, you hear thunderstorm northwest of where Geralt is walking in Witcher 3, and you literally lift your head up a notch and look past your monitor, haha its lot of fun


----------



## boredgunner

Just a heads up to all, there are two Balanced Beta22's (4 B22 boards, one with O22 power supply in a separate case) up for sale on Head-Fi for great prices. So tempting but I have no need or space at the moment.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I had the Cloud Revolvers side by side with Cloud 2, and Revolvers destroyed them quality of audio imo. To each their own though, I would say the Philips SHP-9500 (or if you need closed, the monoprice 8323's) for $59 off newegg and a desktop mic is the best option. I have used the same $8 desktop mic I got in 2003 at Walmart, and everyone still says I say sound great... lulz... cracks me up how many headset mics sound bad, when my ancient Belkin walmart cheapness kicks butt for decades.
> 
> edit: my favorite can for gaming, and the reason I don't recc it, is because it is hard to find, is the $79 Pioneer SE-A1000 but only if you replace the earpads with HM5 velour, the soundstage and fun factor is lot of fun, I enjoyed it more than AKG K7xx for gaming.
> 
> edit 2: second favorite can for gaming is shp-9500, the imaging is 10/10 on this can, you hear thunderstorm northwest of where Geralt is walking in Witcher 3, and you literally lift your head up a notch and look past your monitor, haha its lot of fun


Did you have any problems with the fit of the Revolver to the head?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Cloud II is also just stereo, the USB version of the Cloud II has a "virtual 7.1" button but trust me its pretty crap.
> I have a Cloud II, its an OK headset for its price as far as PC headsets go... I never use the 7.1 sound option.


How crap is the 7.1 sound option? I mean doesn't it make even a minute difference/improvement?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you have any problems with the fit of the Revolver to the head?
> How crap is the 7.1 sound option? I mean doesn't it make even a minute difference/improvement?


It fit perfect for me. Most reviews on Amazon and Newegg seem to give 5 stars, some people just have odd shapes bro.

7.1 is crap on anything but Razer's software you can download, I honestly never use 7.1 but the 4-6x I tried it with different companies, Razer's sounded the best, fyi it pairs really well with the Monoprice 8323's ($15), those cans plus free razer 7.1 surround, and it really feels like helicopters are flying overhead when they fly over head, etc... even lot of pricey cans I try to replicate that same sound on and they just can't do it, but eh.

*@everyone else cambridge audio DAC magic for $300 on head fi, would this be better than modi 2 multibit?*


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Wait, that got me confused. Are you saying that both Cloud II and Cloud Revolver use pleather pads as the stock pads and you bought velour pads for your Cloud II to improve the sound? Sorry, I'm a total noob in headphones here, it's my first purchase.
> 
> Also, I'm reading that the mic of the Revolver is way better than the II.


Nah i got velour pads with the Cloud II USB.
I dont know if they come with every version of the Cloud though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> How crap is the 7.1 sound option? I mean doesn't it make even a minute difference/improvement?


It just make it sound hollow to me, mind you though i never been a fan of surround.
I dont like standard surround with speakers either, its 2.0 or 2.1 for me all the way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *@everyone else cambridge audio DAC magic for $300 on head fi, would this be better than modi 2 multibit?*


Dac Magic is better then a standard Modi IMO but i never tryed a Multibit version myself... dont know if it make's all the difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What disappointed you and got you itching to try other DACs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> .


The Moon sound really good in the upper highs and is extremely detailed.
Sadly it also made my music a bit boring, like its to analitical/sterile or so.
Bass is also different, cant put my finger on it but it is less in volume for sure.

My old DAC was the V-DAC II + V-PSU II
Its lacking the detail of the Moon (its also just a fraction of the price) but the bass and lower mids is sooooo darn smooth, i am know finding out how much i truly love this DAC lol.
(before this V-DAC i had a STX and a ADL-GT40 and this V-DAC tops them IMO.)

Busy with the Audiolabs now.
Seems to be a little more detailed then the V-DAC (not on par with the Moon though) but it doesnt loose the sweet bass and lower mids









Cant wait to try the Del Canto


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you have any problems with the fit of the Revolver to the head?
> *How crap is the 7.1 sound option? I mean doesn't it make even a minute difference/improvement?*


As Caenlan mentions, you can get similar effects for free via software. No reason to spend money for it.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> As Caenlan mentions, you can get similar effects for free via software. No reason to spend money for it.


Best part with the software implementation is its easier to disable or bypass when you don't want it







.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Did you have any problems with the fit of the Revolver to the head?
> How crap is the 7.1 sound option? I mean doesn't it make even a minute difference/improvement?


same here I have cloud II's and have never bother using the USB dongle it comes with, just using a y-adapter for it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> As Caenlan mentions, you can get similar effects for free via software. No reason to spend money for it.


I see. So it's more of a gimmick then. I think I'm sold with the Revolver but I'm just bot too sure about the fit. I hopr I can try it out first before purchasing it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> same here I have cloud II's and have never bother using the USB dongle it comes with, just using a y-adapter for it.


What does the Y-adapter do?


----------



## daunow

Separates the audio/mic from the single input cloud II has.


https://www.amazon.com/Maeline-Female-Plated-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B00PYZ2BT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1474072044&sr=8-4&keywords=Audio+Y+Splitter


----------



## kevindd992002

Ah, I get
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Separates the audio/mic from the single input cloud II has.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Maeline-Female-Plated-Headphone-Splitter/dp/B00PYZ2BT4/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1474072044&sr=8-4&keywords=Audio+Y+Splitter


Ah, I get what you mean. You need the splitter if you won't use the headset with the USB dongle, correct? What would be the difference between not using the USB dongle and just using it but with the 7.1 feature disabled?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ah, I get
> Ah, I get what you mean. You need the splitter if you won't use the headset with the USB dongle, correct? What would be the difference between not using the USB dongle and just using it but with the 7.1 feature disabled?


Nah I think you can use it without it, but you can't use both mic/speaker at the same time.

I can check it for you if you want.

Honestly, most usb dongles on my computer causes audio/mic noise so I prefer to not bother with it, as far as for difference not any that I noticed, except for the volume buttons and 7.1 surround simulation it comes with.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Nah I think you can use it without it, but you can't use both mic/speaker at the same time.
> 
> I can check it for you if you want.
> 
> Honestly, most usb dongles on my computer causes audio/mic noise so I prefer to not bother with it, as far as for difference not any that I noticed, except for the volume buttons and 7.1 surround simulation it comes with.


Correct, that's what I was expecting. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Farih

These are the dac/amps i am testing:

1. V-DAC II + V-PSU II
2. Simaudio Moon 300D V2
3. Arcam IrDAC
4. Audiolabs Q-dac
5. Audiolabs Mdac
6. Bel Canto DAC 1.5

Can allready say that none of the dac/amps have a really good amp, the Bel Canto headphone out is ok but my Lehmann trumps them all with ease, its not even funny.

I was hoping the Audiolabs Mdac and/or Bel Canto DAC.1.5 could maybe replace my amp so i could use a handy all in one but no


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *@everyone else cambridge audio DAC magic for $300 on head fi, would this be better than modi 2 multibit?*


I cannot speak to the Modi 2 Multibit, but I like the dacmagic 100 so much that I just added a second one so I now have one for each of my x99 builds. One using the Creek OBH-11 with the HD 650 and the other using an old Bose cinemate 2.1 setup which is actually a pretty decent setup.

I have the CA DacMagic plus on my x79 setup with HD700. Sounds good, they pair together well. The HD650 did not sound as good with this DAC/Amp.


----------



## caenlen

helping kids out everyday yo.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1611657/hyperx-cloud-ii-vs-cloud-revolver#post_25523139


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Finally got 'round to setting up my monitor, one thing I can say is, it's BIG! Makes my desk top look kinda small. The color on this babdoy is vibrant and brilliant.


Watching this movie (no pie if you guessed it right) with my Oppo HA1 and AKG K812......really lovin' it, no regrets at all!







And yes, that's a cup of hot cereals I'm having....


----------



## Dagamus NM

Nice man. That looks pretty sweet.

How much did that monitor set you back? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it.


----------



## caenlen

that looks awesome HL2.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Nice man. That looks pretty sweet.
> 
> How much did that monitor set you back? Sorry if you mentioned it and I missed it.


Thanks, hardware tends to cost a little more in my neck of the woods, this badboy set me back ~950USD.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> that looks awesome HL2.


Thanks! I'm watching The Fifth Element now, think I'm gonna go on a video watching binge.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Where is your neck of the woods?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Where is your neck of the woods?


I don't care about that but he needs to update his sig rig specs... >.>


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't care about that but he needs to update his sig rig specs... >.>


OK, OK, I heard ya.....sig is now visible and updated.









Edit - Didn't notice Dagamus' question, can't tell ya the exact location (if I do, I'll have to kill ya!







 ) but I'm in Asia, where hardware is usually, nay, always higher than in the US.....and sometimes, by quite a big margin too.


----------



## kevindd992002

I just bought the Cloud Revolver and couldn't be happier. My only question now is the quality between the front panel audio vs. the back panel audio (onboard sound). Is there any difference in quality between the two? I have both 2.1 speakers and a gaming headset now so I don't want to be switching the cords in the back every time I want to use my speakers. I know there are numerous thread regarding this question but it seems that the answer is not concrete. I mean, yes of course it's always better to plug it close to the source but if the wires that run between the front panel header and the board are decent, should I even care? I'm not in any way close to an audiophile.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just bought the Cloud Revolver and couldn't be happier. My only question now is the quality between the front panel audio vs. the back panel audio (onboard sound). Is there any difference in quality between the two? I have both 2.1 speakers and a gaming headset now so I don't want to be switching the cords in the back every time I want to use my speakers. I know there are numerous thread regarding this question but it seems that the answer is not concrete. I mean, yes of course it's always better to plug it close to the source but if the wires that run between the front panel header and the board are decent, should I even care? I'm not in any way close to an audiophile.


Depends on the sound card but even if the rear and front outputs are fed by the same source, there is more cable to the front panel which will introduce extra noise.

Inside a computer case is not a good place for audio, and the front panel cables tend to be pretty poor.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Depends on the sound card but even if the rear and front outputs are fed by the same source, there is more cable to the front panel which will introduce extra noise.
> 
> Inside a computer case is not a good place for audio, and the front panel cables tend to be pretty poor.


Will it be noticeable though? And if it's really better to plug the headset cables into the back panel ports, what solution should I take to avoid manually switching cables every time?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I just bought the Cloud Revolver and couldn't be happier. My only question now is the quality between the front panel audio vs. the back panel audio (onboard sound). Is there any difference in quality between the two? I have both 2.1 speakers and a gaming headset now so I don't want to be switching the cords in the back every time I want to use my speakers. I know there are numerous thread regarding this question but it seems that the answer is not concrete. I mean, yes of course it's always better to plug it close to the source but if the wires that run between the front panel header and the board are decent, should I even care? I'm not in any way close to an audiophile.


Ugh and you guys almost had him buy the Cloud II, sigh, these kids today would be lost without me.  http://www.pcgamer.com/we-tested-23-mainstream-gaming-headsets-to-find-the-best/7/

Even Tuan agreed with me, why you all deny me snuggles is beyond me.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Will it be noticeable though? And if it's really better to plug the headset cables into the back panel ports, what solution should I take to avoid manually switching cables every time?


Try it, I can notice a massive difference with my headphones on my pc. Front ports have a much higher noise floor and more interference noise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ugh and you guys almost had him buy the Cloud II, sigh, these kids today would be lost without me.
> 
> Even Tuan agreed with me, why you all deny me snuggles is beyond me.


I first recommended the Cloud because the revolver didn't fit into his initial price range, and the Cloud is still head and shoulders above most other craptastic headsets in that sub $100 range.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Try it, I can notice a massive difference with my headphones on my pc. Front ports have a much higher noise floor and more interference noise.
> I first recommended the Cloud because the revolver didn't fit into his initial price range, and the Cloud is still head and shoulders above most other craptastic headsets in that sub $100 range.






lol yes I know, I just was being a troll, no worries bro


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> OMG DAC Madness here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt to happy with the Moon 300D so now i got lots to test:
> 
> 1. V-DAC II + V-PSU II
> 2. Simaudio Moon 300D V2
> *3. Arcam IrDAC*
> 4. Audiolabs Q-dac
> 5. Audiolabs Mdac
> 6. Del Canto DAC 1.5
> 
> Gonna be a nice week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud II is also just stereo, the USB version of the Cloud II has a "virtual 7.1" button but trust me its pretty crap.
> I have a Cloud II, its an OK headset for its price as far as PC headsets go... I never use the 7.1 sound option.


I'm really curious what you think of the Arcam IrDAC. I've heard really good things from reviewers but not a lot of people seem to own it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Try it, I can notice a massive difference with my headphones on my pc. Front ports have a much higher noise floor and more interference noise.
> I first recommended the Cloud because the revolver didn't fit into his initial price range, and the Cloud is still head and shoulders above most other craptastic headsets in that sub $100 range.


Ok, let me try that. If the rear output is better, what I do to regarding the manual switching?

Yeah, I was actually surprised that the Revolver and II had the same price in our country.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Ok, let me try that. If the rear output is better, what I do to regarding the manual switching?


There are off the shelf 3.5mm switches, but they either suck, or are expensive and suck. You could try making one yourself, which might still suck, but at least you didn't waste as much money if it does.

Like this:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Construct-a-35mm-Switch-diy/?ALLSTEPS


----------



## Aventadoor

Now I got a pair of Snell J3's hidden in the closet! Hidden till find an amp...

I've been testing some media players recently, JPlay, Foobar2k and Bug head emperor. Anyone tried the the Bug head emperor? I gets high praise on a bunch of forums.
Its also free, but it looks **** and is very strange. I'm not really a believer in that media players can make a big difference, but it does actually sound like it might give a slight difference. Been using JRiver for 4 years so... Tired of paying 20 bucks to get the latest version all the time









*Note* If you are gonne try Bug head, you need the 7.26 version if you dont have a CPU that runs AVX2.
I uploaded the version here as I couldent find it and got it sent from a guy on the JPLAY forum.
https://www.mediafire.com/?0yjb10e99cmyu76


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Depends on the sound card but even if the rear and front outputs are fed by the same source, there is more cable to the front panel which will introduce extra noise.
> 
> Inside a computer case is not a good place for audio, and the front panel cables tend to be pretty poor.


Way off topic but, some people over in the recommended PSU thread mentioned the list could use some updating.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Or you could just use linux, and then players like this become meaningless.


----------



## Aventadoor

I guess I could put Linux on my other SSD which i dont really use...
Unfortunaly I do not have enough knowledge regarding this, but I believe you can have 2 OS's in 1 system? If you know what I mean?








So that I dont actually need 2 computers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I guess I could put Linux on my other SSD which i dont really use...
> Unfortunaly I do not have enough knowledge regarding this, but I believe you can have 2 OS's in 1 system? If you know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So that I dont actually need 2 computers.


Yeah, its called dual booting. Its super simple. Depending on the distro you use, its actually easier to install linux than windows.

At one point I had windows, OSX, and linux all booting in the same computer.

But now I just use linux as my main OS.


----------



## kevindd992002

So I tried the front audio port vs. back audio port using this simple test: 



 and I didn't really notice much of a difference. How do I even determine that the noise floor is higher with the front port?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So I tried the front audio port vs. back audio port using this simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> and I didn't really notice much of a difference. How do I even determine that the noise floor is higher with the front port?


If you can't hear a higher noise floor, then you are fine.

Not all front audio ports are crap, and the HAF 922 that you have was a pretty well built case. So I am sure you are probably fine.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Way off topic but, some people over in the recommended PSU thread mentioned the list could use some updating.


I know









I just need a free weekend to do it. Which hasn't happened in a long time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, its called dual booting. Its super simple. Depending on the distro you use, its actually easier to install linux than windows.
> 
> At one point I had windows, OSX, and linux all booting in the same computer.
> 
> But now I just use linux as my main OS.


What version of Linux do you personally run? It is one thing to say run Linux, but then when one new to the world of Linux goes and looks, one is like holy crap... which to choose xD Basically what I am asking, which one is best for audio, as I assume that is the one you use.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What version of Linux do you personally run? It is one thing to say run Linux, but then when one new to the world of Linux goes and looks, one is like holy crap... which to choose xD Basically what I am asking, which one is best for audio, as I assume that is the one you use.


Good question. I literally just finished making an iso usb drive for Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS. If there is a version that is better for audio I could get with that.

Aventadoor, thank you for reminding me to do this. Been needing to do this forever to run certain extensions of Monte Carlo code that don't work with Windows.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What version of Linux do you personally run? It is one thing to say run Linux, but then when one new to the world of Linux goes and looks, one is like holy crap... which to choose xD Basically what I am asking, which one is best for audio, as I assume that is the one you use.


There is no distro that has the best audio. That is why I said linux.









The only issue is that most (if not all) distros use something called pulse audio. TBH, pulse audio works and sounds just fine. It is way better than windows, and is right on par with OSX.

If you really want to push for the best audio possible, you can switch pulse audio to JACK. You can install JACK on most distros, so again, it is not distro limited.

But to answer your question, I use opensuse tumbleweed.


----------



## silvrr

Ive been using a few of the standalone linux distros for awhile. I made a write up on using a raspberry Pi as a player here:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/795895/a-70-bit-perfect-audio-player

The x86 version of Volumio works great on an old laptop or other x86 computer. It loads into the RAM on boot so you don't even need a hard drive. I had 1 USB drive to boot off of and another with my music stored on it.

https://volumio.org/

These are pretty easy to get going and don't require any real linux knowledge. The downside is you need a standalone device to run them.

Bryston made a $1000+ package off of the pi option using basically a Hifiberry digi+. Ill set one up for you for 25% off and only charge $750.00. lol


----------



## caenlen

So basically, grab a spare HDD, install tumbleweed on it, then intsall volumio on it, then download flac, and click play? sounds pretty easy.


----------



## rathborne

You could always try Gentoo and roll your own kernel







.

My favourite distro was probably Lubuntu as it was extremely light weight and would run on anything and was fine when virtualised. I found Ubuntu was a massive resource hog and lagged terribly when run virtually on my test rig.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So basically, grab a spare HDD, install tumbleweed on it, then intsall volumio on it, then download flac, and click play? sounds pretty easy.


Not sure what tumbleweed is. My usual path is....

Download ISO -> win32 diskimager -> Micro SD / USB card -> Plug into Pi / Computer -> Power up -> Volumio / Rune boots starts automatically.

From there point it to your NAS or an attached thumb drive with music files add to Queue and click play.

Volumio / Rune is a standalone player its the Operating system and player rolled into one. It is accessed from a browser or if installed on say an old laptop you can use the monitor and keyboard or the we client. Volumio will also create a hotspot so you don't need a wifi connection outside of you phone and the computer its running on.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So basically, grab a spare HDD, install tumbleweed on it, then intsall volumio on it, then download flac, and click play? sounds pretty easy.


yes, with the exception of volumio.

Volumio is basically a stand alone OS. It is not a typical music player.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, its called dual booting. Its super simple. Depending on the distro you use, its actually easier to install linux than windows.
> 
> At one point I had windows, OSX, and linux all booting in the same computer.
> 
> But now I just use linux as my main OS.


One day I'll run Linux at home. I help users and run Linux at work 40 hours a week, so I tend to like to tinker with it less at home







.

Also, I see you guys have been busy while I was on vacation







. In other news, my HE-350s shipped as well as my RE-00. It actually looks like the 350s should be here today...depending on how I fancy them, you guys might see them (or a pair of Q701) in a Winter Holiday giveaway.

Also, micro-rant....why doesn't Massdrop just do a drop for the O2/ODAC combo







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It actually looks like the 350s should be here today...depending on how I fancy them, you guys might see them (or a pair of Q701) in a Winter Holiday giveaway.


My primary music headphones are Q701s, be sure to post a comparison!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> You could always try Gentoo and roll your own kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gentoo, shcmentoo. Arch Linux is where it's at!!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So I tried the front audio port vs. back audio port using this simple test:
> 
> 
> 
> and I didn't really notice much of a difference. How do I even determine that the noise floor is higher with the front port?


As Tjj said, if you can't hear it then there's nothing to worry about. I use a pair of MDR-V6 to test the noise floor with nothing playing.

Edit: All this Linux talk







. I've got Mint installed on a laptop and I've been thinking about finding another distro. The video drivers like to break if the repositories don't update correctly or it fails to get an update.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> My primary music headphones are Q701s, be sure to post a comparison!
> Gentoo, shcmentoo. Arch Linux is where it's at!!


arch is dead to me.

Opensuse tumbleweed is an up to date rolling release distro just like arch.

The big difference is that arch has the AUR where as opensuse has the OBS system. OBS stands for open build system. It basically allows users to build programs and repositories in a more open and peer reviewed environment.

OBS packages are usually far more stable than the AUR packages and there is less of a chance for them to contain malware.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, micro-rant....why doesn't Massdrop just do a drop for the O2/ODAC combo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, they did, I have one









But there's an O2 amp drop right now, and if its anything like the first time, the O2/ODAC should follow.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Well, they did, I have one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there's an O2 amp drop right now, and if its anything like the first time, the O2/ODAC should follow.


Haha I meant since then







. The last 2 or 3 times it's just been the O2 :/.

Super quick impressions on the HE-350. Considering I made the mistake of listening to these directly after the TH-X00, let's try and keep this reasonable:

Initial Interesting stuff:
-Apple-esque box was cool to open--otherwise contents are headphones, cable, 1/4" adapter
-Cable is weird
-not cheap, but interestingly thick right-angle termination
-A bit shorter than I'd prefer, but it'll do.
-These things are light
-I'd be willing to bet, the metal headband is the only thing that makes these feel like they have some substance
-Once all the creaks from breaking it in on my head are through, it should feel a bit better
-headband is definitely a bit tight/snug--it is metal, though, so it should expand
-Pads smell like...Sharpies?

Sound (all of this is being done with primarily EDM music):
-A bit of harshness somewhere in the upper-mids--all of the treble is...sparkly...not Beyer sparkly...but similar
-Mids seem ok...not too forward, but not too far back
-Bass is nice and punchy so far--it extends reasonably...as reasonably as you'd expect a sub-$100 headphone to
-Extension seems a bit better than Q701 from straight memory, and quantity is definitely more pleasing
-no obvious cut-out on bass extension....it's a much more natural drop-off whereas the Q701 is so sudden and anti-climactic

Anyhow, those are my short impressions. I might take these to work to test them out tonight and compare them to the T50RPs. I'm pleasantly surprised at these for $100. I wouldn't say they're a killer of anything in the $200-300 range, but they're appropriate for their price and place in the Massdrop line-up. I only hope that the RE-00s sound similar and just as pleasing to me.

Some phone pics:


----------



## caenlen

thanks for that Pez. I regret not buying one really, and I read from several people the shrilly highs tone down if you just let it have pink noise for 20 hours or so.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> thanks for that Pez. I regret not buying one really, and I read from several people the shrilly highs tone down if you just let it have pink noise for 20 hours or so.


Same here, especially since those damn sliders on my K7XX's have broken and you can't even bloody repair them yourself.









A proper replacement would've been nice as I really don't want to use my Fidelio L2's as a daily driver for months while RMA the K7XX's.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Same here, especially since those damn sliders on my K7XX's have broken and you can't even bloody repair them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A proper replacement would've been nice as I really don't want to use my Fidelio L2's as a daily driver for months while RMA the K7XX's.


You need to let me come sleep on your couch in Belgium bro, I need a wingman for these european chicks DD i'll give you my fiio k1 and philips shp-9500 and my monoprice 8323's both with custom earpads and cables. DDDD bribery? come on bro xD and i'll buy you up to 4 ciders. no beers bro we aint going that way


----------



## Shardnax

Caenlen is drunk. He'd never give up his SHP-9500 so easily otherwise







.


----------



## pez

I'll have to give the white/pink noise thing a try a bit later through my iPad or something on them. If those highs do get tamed somehow, I think they will be a very solid pair of headphones.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You need to let me come sleep on your couch in Belgium bro, I need a wingman for these european chicks DD i'll give you my fiio k1 and philips shp-9500 and my monoprice 8323's both with custom earpads and cables. DDDD bribery? come on bro xD and i'll buy you up to 4 ciders. no beers bro we aint going that way


Lol, no need for all of that m8, you've got PM.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Caenlen is drunk. He'd never give up his SHP-9500 so easily otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I suspect the same, given how much in love he is with those headphones







European beer is something you take it easy on at first because through various miracles it's a lot stronger than most American beers!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect the same, given how much in love he is with those headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European beer is something you take it easy on at first because through various miracles it's a lot stronger than most American beers!


Stronger than bud and Miller light maybe but not American craft beer. Although breweries here are starting to make more session beers as things were getting out of hand for a bit.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ugh and you guys almost had him buy the Cloud II, sigh, these kids today would be lost without me.  http://www.pcgamer.com/we-tested-23-mainstream-gaming-headsets-to-find-the-best/7/
> 
> Even Tuan agreed with me, why you all deny me snuggles is beyond me.


"audio 5.5/10"
Yeah, alright..

I don't know what has you so fixated on this pcgamer article, I can't even take the people there serious.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Stronger than bud and Miller light maybe but not American craft beer. Although breweries here are starting to make more session beers as things were getting out of hand for a bit.


Oh, I wouldn't doubt it, but major labels are still fairly far behind, at least in alcohol content. Then again, I'm more of a hard liquor (or my "secret" weakness that some of our benching team likes to bug me about, vodka coolers!) kind of guy. I even prefer dark roasted coffee, and by such I mean like a proper French opinion of dark roast (aka really REALLY dark), but then again I do work for a coffee company that was founded by a European immigrant almost a century ago. Funny part though is third wave roasters I tend to prefer a light roast, but that's a rather different thing compared to second wave coffee.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> "audio 5.5/10"
> Yeah, alright..
> 
> I don't know what has you so fixated on this pcgamer article, I can't even take the people there serious.


If you read the entire article, 7 pages long, you will understand Tuan's testing methods better. This article is not a joke, I have listened to well over 20 gaming headsets, they are all crap, I couldn't stand the Cloud 1's and 2's, even Monoprice 8323's (also the 8323's are the best headphones I have ever tried that pair very well with Razer's free virtual surround, it was a superior experience than the Cloud virtual) which cost $15 sounded better to me. Cloud Revolver is superior in sound, Tuan even used measurement systems, which is decent as PC Gamer really isn't an audio website.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Caenlen is drunk. He'd never give up his SHP-9500 so easily otherwise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I still remember when no one knew about those when I was pushing them out as freebies.







I must have given 3 of those away to people.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Then again, I'm more of a hard liquor (or my "secret" weakness that some of our benching team likes to bug me about, vodka coolers!) kind of guy.


All this time I thought you were a girl for some reason.









Well that's embarrassing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> All this time I thought you were a girl for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's embarrassing.


It was hard to tell early on because he referred to his partner as hubby, so that is why you assumed as much, not a big deal

@whitewulfe you are awesome and I know we fight about m50x sound stage, but generally I like what you have to say haha


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> All this time I thought you were a girl for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's embarrassing.


Don't worry, it happens so often a few of the guys on here and other forums like to playfully stir things up whenever the mix up happens. Statistically, you did have a 90% chance of being correct, and even those in sales experience relationships tend to assume the same kinds of things because of such








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It was hard to tell early on because he referred to his partner as hubby, so that is why you assumed as much, not a big deal
> 
> @whitewulfe you are awesome and I know we fight about m50x sound stage, but generally I like what you have to say haha


It's hard to say, I'm slowly starting to find more things I don't like about my m50x's but that's probably because of how much time I've spent with my K712's. That and you sweat like a pig in a smoker if you wear them when going out for a walk









Oh! I finally found a use for my pair of HD 600's! They're permanently hooked up to the htpc, as that rig inherited my Scarlett 18i20 as hubby and I wanted to watch Avengers but got really tired of trying to balance the TV's audio (turn it up loud enough to hear talking in quiet scenes, and omg loud with any kind of action). Dual headphone outs on that is a life saver!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Stronger than bud and Miller light maybe but not American craft beer. Although breweries here are starting to make more session beers as things were getting out of hand for a bit.


I think the main difference is that stronger beer is way more common over here, here in Belgium every bar, restaurant, grocer and supermarket carries an extensive assortment of stronger beers. One of the most common even outside of Belgium has to be Duvel.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I still remember when no one knew about those when I was pushing them out as freebies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must have given 3 of those away to people.


Now they sometimes sell for $90 XD.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Now they sometimes sell for $90 XD.


Yup! You used to be able to find them for $30-50. It was a true hidden gem at the entry level.


----------



## pez

Let my buddy at work try the HE-350s and he listened to them for a good 4 or 5 hours. We shared a lot of the same feelings about them.

Vocals can be distant at times, yet snare is super forward. Strange mid peak, but still enjoyable. Pink noise ran through them for around 5 hours last night and I don't feel it made a huge difference if any. Nothing I'd say could be measured or not be chalked up to placebo







.

He and I both own the Q701 and we came to the conclusion that these are much more enjoyable as a music listening headphone. He didn't mention anything about soundstage, but the Q701 still has that in the bag. It does detail surprisingly well and he, like I, said it has remarkably similar properties to a planar sound. He didn't realize it wasn't planar until I corrected him.

Overall, for the price range this falls in, it's a very competitive market at the $100 level now. The M50, HE-350 and T50RP are all around the same price and all are excellent choices depending on what you need. It makes it hard for me to recommend the Q701 with headphones like the aforementioned at their respective price points. I guess it's time to start looking to try out the K7XX. I wish they'd do a black/lime green option one of these days







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Thank you for the review. I got my HE-350 in the mail yesterday. Seems pretty comfortable. I like the headband design. Very solid, set it and done. Too many others move all the time that I spend too much time messing with the headband position.

Large cups and soft comfortable pads. Seems like I could wear for extended periods if needed. I really haven't listened to them yet.

Really digging the Sennheiser Momentum 2s at the moment. Sound quality much better than expected for Bluetooth. It says Bluetooth 4.0 so maybe things have improved vastly since the last time I listened to BT headphones or maybe the ones experienced previously were crap.

Obviously price wise the Sennheiser M2 and HE-350 are in completely different classes. But if you get the chance the Momentum 2 should at least be experienced.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Massdrop - Dekoni Premium Ear Pads for Fostex TH-X00


----------



## rathborne

Anyone know anything about the manufacturing dates for the HD650s based on their ID to determine if they're an early or mid production run? The only date I could find in the manual was 2003.



I think my HD650s are an older pair with an ID of 007462







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yup thats a pretty old pair!


----------



## caenlen

I called up Sennheiser, I am within walking distance of a demoing the HD 800 non-S version and HD 700 and HD 650 at one of their demo dealers here in Ireland. Shame I can't try the 800S, but I am within walking distance, they open at 9:30am this weekend, going to go check it out. Going to lulz if I love the HD700 more than anything, since everyone else seems to hate it.


----------



## Shardnax

That's okay, the 800S gets DESTROYEDLAZORBEEMEDWRRRRRECKEDNILHILATEDOBLIERATED by the Monoprice whatsit







.

I kid. Have fun trying them and be sure to post your thoughts







.


----------



## rathborne

I get the feeling based on reviews that the HD700s are good headphones but their price often puts them in an odd place when making a purchase decision. I'd be keen to give them a demo some day too.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I get the feeling based on reviews that the HD700s are good headphones but their price often puts them in an odd place when making a purchase decision. I'd be keen to give them a demo some day too.


I enjoy my HD700s. They are my primary gaming headphones. They were cheaper than the HD650s by about $5.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I enjoy my HD700s. They are my primary gaming headphones. They were cheaper than the HD650s by about $5.


That's a great price seeing as the HD700s are normally around $200 more than the HD650s here







.

Have you had the opportunity to compre the HD700s to other Sennheiser headphones first-hand?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I get the feeling based on reviews that the HD700s are good headphones but their price often puts them in an odd place when making a purchase decision. I'd be keen to give them a demo some day too.


Pretty good but too flawed with their treble presentation. I remember when the HE-500 was the same price or less (as it was still in production back then). That was such a no brainer decision for anyone looking for headphones in that price range.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pretty good but too flawed with their treble presentation. I remember when the HE-500 was the same price or less (as it was still in production back then). That was such a no brainer decision for anyone looking for headphones in that price range.


Was the problem in the treble caused by the treble spike (around 5-10khz I think) that seems to affect the HD700 and HD800?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Was the problem in the treble caused by the treble spike (around 5-10khz I think) that seems to affect the HD700 and HD800?


I assume so. I never owned one but listened to it a few times and the treble was just never convincing enough and had sibilance, although I didn't think it ruined the entire sound of the headphone (mids were still pretty good).


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That's a great price seeing as the HD700s are normally around $200 more than the HD650s here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Have you had the opportunity to compre the HD700s to other Sennheiser headphones first-hand?


I have. Not all of them but several in their line. I grew a beard so the material that the pads are covered in doesn't irritate my cheeks anymore. It was annoying towards the end of the day when my stubble was itching. A bushy soft beard and the issue is gone. As far as the treble spike, well some music does seem to have a bit of shrillness to it, but now that they are broken in they have mellowed a lot. I have them paired with my cambridge dac magic plus. At 150 ohm the amp runs it well. Better than my HD650.

If I had to choose between the HD650 and the HD700 I would have to ask what the primary purpose intended for the headphones are. The HD700 are a much more casual listening experience. Lightweight and easy to forget that I am wearing them. Seems like the sound comes from inside my head. Like the center of my head.

The HD650 are much more technical and what I would prefer to wear for video editing. The sound stage is open and sound source is well outside of my head. They still have excessive clamping force and are a bit uncomfortable as such, I hope this goes away soon.

The other Senn's I have are the HD280pro and the Momentum 2 BT. The HD280pro are probably the best technically of the group for sound work. Music sounds good through them. Not comfortable for long sessions. Probably the best for mixing records due to the mechanism for moving one cup off of the ear.

The momentum 2 are the most comfortable of the bunch. Same price as the HD650 and HD700 but the proper leather (well most likely chinese dog hide as thin leather tends to be these days) and memory foam are perfect for my ears which are rather large. The overall fidelity is pretty damn good compared to most wireless headsets go. Best I have ever heard to be exact. The noise cancelling is superb. For on the go these headphones keep me in a nice bubble as I walk around campus and whatnot. The sound stage is tight and the noise cancelling mutes some of the high end of the spectrum. The lows are pretty solid.

Oh, I forgot that I have a pair of C5.00X or whatever IEMs. I cannot stand them. They sound great but are really uncomfortable. I like to sing along while in traffic and they contact part of my inner ear to make it periodically sound like I erroneously grounded something inside of my inner ear, maxillary/mastoid sinuses. Terrible. When not dealing with that I was constantly fidgeting with them as one side or the other seemed to make perfect contact while the opposite did not. Bass leak was the most significant effect. The weight of the cables was almost that of the ear buds. Maddening.

So long answer distilled down, I cannot recommend a single pair of headphones. I suggest a close back set for listening on the go. Concerns about amplification and other parameters arise though which is a big part of why I am in love with the momentum 2s. I will be sad when the battery wears down but I am going to try and keep it from developing memory by charging it when it is dead. HD650s are technically very good, there is truth to them being referred to as reference. As in all others should be compared by referencing the HD650. The biggest knock against the HD650 is how cheap they appear. The materials feel great but look crazy cheap and the connectors are beyond dumb. The plastic housing has large cast marks and ridges. The glittery finish is just beyond ugly. Where I wear them this is not a concern, but they are not the headphones to wear in public, the sound carries quite far from them. The HD700 looks great, sounds really good, is effortless to wear, sound stage is amazing. About a treble spike away from being damn near perfect. For the price I can live with this as I just drop that one spot on the eq and we are good.

I hope this helps.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have. Not all of them but several in their line. I grew a beard so the material that the pads are covered in doesn't irritate my cheeks anymore. It was annoying towards the end of the day when my stubble was itching. A bushy soft beard and the issue is gone. As far as the treble spike, well some music does seem to have a bit of shrillness to it, but now that they are broken in they have mellowed a lot. I have them paired with my cambridge dac magic plus. At 150 ohm the amp runs it well. Better than my HD650.
> 
> If I had to choose between the HD650 and the HD700 I would have to ask what the primary purpose intended for the headphones are. The HD700 are a much more casual listening experience. Lightweight and easy to forget that I am wearing them. Seems like the sound comes from inside my head. Like the center of my head.
> 
> The HD650 are much more technical and what I would prefer to wear for video editing. The sound stage is open and sound source is well outside of my head. They still have excessive clamping force and are a bit uncomfortable as such, I hope this goes away soon.
> 
> The other Senn's I have are the HD280pro and the Momentum 2 BT. The HD280pro are probably the best technically of the group for sound work. Music sounds good through them. Not comfortable for long sessions. Probably the best for mixing records due to the mechanism for moving one cup off of the ear.
> 
> The momentum 2 are the most comfortable of the bunch. Same price as the HD650 and HD700 but the proper leather (well most likely chinese dog hide as thin leather tends to be these days) and memory foam are perfect for my ears which are rather large. The overall fidelity is pretty damn good compared to most wireless headsets go. Best I have ever heard to be exact. The noise cancelling is superb. For on the go these headphones keep me in a nice bubble as I walk around campus and whatnot. The sound stage is tight and the noise cancelling mutes some of the high end of the spectrum. The lows are pretty solid.
> 
> Oh, I forgot that I have a pair of C5.00X or whatever IEMs. I cannot stand them. They sound great but are really uncomfortable. I like to sing along while in traffic and they contact part of my inner ear to make it periodically sound like I erroneously grounded something inside of my inner ear, maxillary/mastoid sinuses. Terrible. When not dealing with that I was constantly fidgeting with them as one side or the other seemed to make perfect contact while the opposite did not. Bass leak was the most significant effect. The weight of the cables was almost that of the ear buds. Maddening.
> 
> So long answer distilled down, I cannot recommend a single pair of headphones. I suggest a close back set for listening on the go. Concerns about amplification and other parameters arise though which is a big part of why I am in love with the momentum 2s. I will be sad when the battery wears down but I am going to try and keep it from developing memory by charging it when it is dead. HD650s are technically very good, there is truth to them being referred to as reference. As in all others should be compared by referencing the HD650. The biggest knock against the HD650 is how cheap they appear. The materials feel great but look crazy cheap and the connectors are beyond dumb. The plastic housing has large cast marks and ridges. The glittery finish is just beyond ugly. Where I wear them this is not a concern, but they are not the headphones to wear in public, the sound carries quite far from them. The HD700 looks great, sounds really good, is effortless to wear, sound stage is amazing. About a treble spike away from being damn near perfect. For the price I can live with this as I just drop that one spot on the eq and we are good.
> 
> I hope this helps.


Nice comparison







.

Interesting that you mention the clamping force on the HD650s as its not something I've experienced with mine... though given the age of mine they should be well and truly deformed to a more comfortable size







.

If the comfort were better would you see yourself wearing them for more activities beyond editing duties? I'm also keen to know more about your opinion that the HD650s are more "technical" than the HD700s... what is it about them that makes you feel they are better suited to editing than their more expensive siblings? Is it a flatter sound signature?


----------



## kevindd992002

So I installed the Razer Surround software but every time I restart my system, it Audio Interface defaults to my "Realtek HDMI Output" playback device when it should be "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio). Any way to make the change permanent?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So I installed the Razer Surround software but every time I restart my system, it Audio Interface defaults to my "Realtek HDMI Output" playback device when it should be "Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio). Any way to make the change permanent?


If you're running Windows 10 right-clicking the device should give you the Set As Default option that prioritises the device even between reboots.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> If you're running Windows 10 right-clicking the device should give you the Set As Default option that prioritises the device even between reboots.


Actually, the setting that I'm talking about is in the Razer software itself and not in the Sounds section of control panel (which is I think what you're referring to).


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Actually, the setting that I'm talking about is in the Razer software itself and not in the Sounds section of control panel (which is I think what you're referring to).


Ah ok. I had Razer Surround Pro frequently forget settings like stereo enhance every reboot until a recent patch seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I'm really curious what you think of the Arcam IrDAC. I've heard really good things from reviewers but not a lot of people seem to own it.


Hey, Sorry for the late awnser.
I always take sometime auditioning audio.

Anyways here is a little breakdown of the DAC's.
(highly subjective becuase its just my opinion)

I listened to all those mentioned DAC's for a good while now.
Sadly i have no way to AB them so it took time switching them over.

The DAC that i owned myself and listened thousands of hours on is the Musical Fidelity V-DAC II + V-PSU II so i base most of my opinions on that.

The MF V-DAC II + PSU sounds very smooth, very mellow.
Bass is very deep and has lots of impact and probably best sounding bass of all these DAC's

The Arcam irDAC sounds more detailed, its easier to spot details on.
Bass is a bit less deep but tighter on the higher end of the bass (80+hz)
Maybe with a better PSU it will have a bass just as deep as the MF ?
The Arcam can be found for prices just above the MF so its a bit of a toss around with them.
The Arcam is by far better looking and more user friendly though.

The Moon 300D V2 is a strange one.....
Bass is tight but there isnt much of it and then some (only some) recordings make it go BOOM.
Its very detailed... almost to detailed or so, hard to explain but you go like WOW this is different at first and then an hour later your ears cant handle it anymore.
There is also alot of sparkle on the higher frequency range's or maybe it seems so because there is less bass, good bass but less.
Off all DAC's this one has the highest build quality (inside's)

The M-DAC sounds like the Arcam DAC but with a little sparkle of the Moon DAC to it.
Best of both worlds IMO and then you get a mountain of feature's on top of it to








Has a nice display, many settings like different filters, bit perfect test, usb buffer and much more.
It also has a remote that works out of the box with Foobar, Spotify and such.
You can even upgrade firmware to different versions with different feature's
The headphone out is ok upto around 300ohms headphone's, dont think it can drive 600ohm headphones properly.

The Bel Canto 1.5
All in all really cool looking and sounding device.
Sounds more or less the same as the M-DAC to me.
The headphone out sounds better but it isnt very powerfull.
Its also has less feature's then the M-DAC and cost 300,- euro more (about 340$)

If the Bel Canto was a bit cheaper i would say M-DAC for the nerds and the Bel Canto for the purist/stylist.
I picked the M-DAC









Btw, none of the headphone outs sounded as good as my Lehmann Linear.
But i do like the All-in-One dac/amp solutions now i tryed a few so i am on a qeust now to find a amp/dac combo with a headphone out as good as the Lehmann.

Hope thats the info you was looking for... i'm crap at reviewing stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the manufacturing dates for the HD650s based on their ID to determine if they're an early or mid production run? The only date I could find in the manual was 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my HD650s are an older pair with an ID of 007462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You can see if you have newer or older model by the color of the speaker.
If you look through the gril on the back you can see the speaker.
The old one is black the new one is light grey.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Ah ok. I had Razer Surround Pro frequently forget settings like stereo enhance every reboot until a recent patch seems to have fixed it.


Hmmm, I'm pretty sure this is the latest free version installed in my system though.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

MAybe it was my ears, maybe it was a faulty set (highly doubt it) or maybe I just prefer sparkly cans, but the HD700 was a tad treble recessed for me. It has a meatier bass for sure, thick and almost LCD2.2-like, quicker since it's dynamic. I like it bass presentation, balanced...perhaps mildly recessed mids and treble, overall, it sounded a tad darker than I'd like. To me, it lacked the detailed clarity and soundstage of the HD800 but definitely has the latter beaten in the bass department. Seriously, I've read so many times about the treble spikes of the HD700, but I'd go, "What the heck are they on about?" And yes, I had them at the same time once, sold off the HD700, then sold off the HD800.....missed the latter badly, so I'd arranged to get it back.....didn't miss the HD700 at all.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Nice comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Interesting that you mention the clamping force on the HD650s as its not something I've experienced with mine... though given the age of mine they should be well and truly deformed to a more comfortable size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If the comfort were better would you see yourself wearing them for more activities beyond editing duties? I'm also keen to know more about your opinion that the HD650s are more "technical" than the HD700s... what is it about them that makes you feel they are better suited to editing than their more expensive siblings? Is it a flatter sound signature?


I think the sound stage being as large as it is allows for better separation of instrument and vocal sounds. Like having a sense of sounds being produced in a spatial 3D environment. Being in the middle of an orchestra rather than in front of it.

I really have different tastes and needs between headsets used at the desktop and while out and about. As both the HD650 and HD700 are desktop headsets I would probably choose the HD700 based on the ergonomics. The sound between the two, while different and distinct are both great in their own way.

Get them both would be my suggestion.


----------



## boredgunner

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/zmf-vibro-mkii-rusted-zebra

I want


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/zmf-vibro-mkii-rusted-zebra
> 
> I want


yes, ebay a bunch of the crap you don't need like those old nvidia cards and just get it


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yes, ebay a bunch of the crap you don't need like those old nvidia cards and just get it


Those cards combined will get me $100 if I'm lucky lol, that doesn't matter. Although I'm just going to get the Blackwood instead at some point, might as well with that price difference.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Thank you for the review. I got my HE-350 in the mail yesterday. Seems pretty comfortable. I like the headband design. Very solid, set it and done. Too many others move all the time that I spend too much time messing with the headband position.
> 
> Large cups and soft comfortable pads. Seems like I could wear for extended periods if needed. I really haven't listened to them yet.
> 
> Really digging the Sennheiser Momentum 2s at the moment. Sound quality much better than expected for Bluetooth. It says Bluetooth 4.0 so maybe things have improved vastly since the last time I listened to BT headphones or maybe the ones experienced previously were crap.
> 
> Obviously price wise the Sennheiser M2 and HE-350 are in completely different classes. But if you get the chance the Momentum 2 should at least be experienced.


I actually almost picked up a pair one time, but wasn't thrilled with the price of them...especially since I knew they'd become a headphone I wouldn't use so much. That was actually around the time I purchased the HE-350. It's a great headphone, but my GF will be the determining factor of what gets kept between the Q701 and HE-350. I know she likes the HD650 quite a bit, so if she likes those, then they may both be given away in the Fall/Winter giveaway. I don't use the HD650 much anymore, but I refuse to give them away/sell them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop - Dekoni Premium Ear Pads for Fostex TH-X00


I saw those, but I love my ear pads....any benefit you think there may be with these? (either one)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually almost picked up a pair one time, but wasn't thrilled with the price of them...especially since I knew they'd become a headphone I wouldn't use so much. That was actually around the time I purchased the HE-350. It's a great headphone, but my GF will be the determining factor of what gets kept between the Q701 and HE-350. I know she likes the HD650 quite a bit, so if she likes those, then they may both be given away in the Fall/Winter giveaway. I don't use the HD650 much anymore, but I refuse to give them away/sell them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I saw those, but I love my ear pads....any benefit you think there may be with these? (either one)


Backup. Same shape should minimize sound changing and since I don't have a choice in velour/suede/fabric, I rather get sheepskin than fake egg leather.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interestingly enough, on the topic of things one will never get rid of my HD 600's are pretty much permanently plugged into the HTPC, which is kind of funny because the cost of those and the 18i20 ate definitely more than all the other parts combined..

That and they make movies absolutely amazingly fun to watch...


----------



## caenlen

touch off topic, but it is massdrop, and i have no one else to ask... so here it goes...

thinking about buying my first watch (and probably only watch i ever buy) http://puu.sh/rnLpS/8b5b0ed434.png really love this one, its very striking. i checked ebay and they usually do sell for 400-500, pretty solid deal. what do you think? would it suit me? for like date nights dressed up, or on business meetings? job interviews, etc. not to wear casually, except sometimes. i usually don't wear watches, but now that I am an adult... dress to impress the saying goes...


----------



## kevindd992002

@caenlen

Do you have any ideas on my Razer Surround free version problem?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> touch off topic, but it is massdrop, and i have no one else to ask... so here it goes...
> 
> thinking about buying my first watch (and probably only watch i ever buy) http://puu.sh/rnLpS/8b5b0ed434.png really love this one, its very striking. i checked ebay and they usually do sell for 400-500, pretty solid deal. what do you think? would it suit me? for like date nights dressed up, or on business meetings? job interviews, etc. not to wear casually, except sometimes. i usually don't wear watches, but now that I am an adult... dress to impress the saying goes...


Nope. No one wears watches anymore, and the chance that you will find a classy lady who appreciates a man who wears a watch is slim to none.

And that is not an insult towards you, I literally mean that women like that hardly exist anymore.

Businessmen are kind of evolving and using smart phones as pocket watches anyways.

If you were to run into someone who appreciated watches, they probably would not like that watch anyways.

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/sits_pod20/dw/image/v2/AAVP_PRD/on/demandware.static/-/Sites-mgi-master/default/dw0d94bf3a/images/products/3650002w_LRG_rgb_Web.jpg?sw=353&sh=426&sm=fit

This is far more professional and would go a lot further in a job interview scenario.


----------



## caenlen

thanks tjj226. yeah your right, screw it.

@kevin i do not, but PM me your steam name or skype name and we cal walk through it together.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

I beg to disagree that people don't wear watches anymore! Also, there are still horologists out there including myself who value time pieces that appreciate over time!

Though I do agree that the Movado you linked is better than what he was looking at.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I normally wear my smartwatch, but my "classy watch" for more formal occasions is the Seiko SARB033. I also have a couple of Seiko Kinetics in two tone as well.


----------



## Blze001

I only have one watch that I use for semi-formal to formal occasions, this Orient Esteem. Nice mechanical Japanese movement, rather subdued look, the "open heart" face lets me see the gears which tickles my engineering interests, and it cost me about $150. Mine has a customized watch face courtesy of the DC metro, sadly (small scratch in the glass).



Really all the watch I'll ever need.

Back on topic, I just got an Asus Transformer T100HA for doing graduate school stuff while on the go. The onboard DAC isn't too shabby, surprisingly.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. No one wears watches anymore, and the chance that you will find a classy lady who appreciates a man who wears a watch is slim to none.


I call bollocks on half your statement, there are still plenty of people that wear watches, myself included. And while I think you're right in that the vast majority of women don't really care about your fancy watch, a watch can at times add to your outfit, which is something they do care about.

Anyway, I've worn my Seiko almost every day for the last 8 years. Its more of a casual to semi-formal watch, but it served me well over the years and i still love it. Even though it not as pretty as it used to be.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Geez, I'd almost thought that I'd entered the wrong thread when I saw all those pics of watches.







Anyway, my daily drivers (I have three that I rotate from time to time) are those in the pic below. They are well worn and have the scratches to prove it .

















For those really formal occasions, I do have a simple Longines steel and leather strap dress watch......only worn it a couple of times though.


----------



## caenlen

rofl my madness spreads... haha I love all of you here, I just had a terrible day and seeing the watches thing spiral out of control cause of me just made me lulz irl hard DD


----------



## Dagamus NM

I have some other watches, but the only one I wear day in and day out is this one. I like that I can soak it in virex if I get something gross on it while working at the hospital.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Geez, I'd almost thought that I'd entered the wrong thread when I saw all those pics of watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, my daily drivers (I have three that I rotate from time to time) are those in the pic below. They are well worn and have the scratches to prove it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those really formal occasions, I do have a simple Longines steel and leather strap dress watch......only worn it a couple of times though.


I like the look of the middle watch, dare I ask how much it runs for







?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I like the look of the middle watch, dare I ask how much it runs for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I just went to Ebay, typed in Oris watch, 700-1 grand price ranges lol...







hey at least he has many hobbies.

i just hope he owns a Dobsonian telescope, because seeing the cosmos is much more important than a watch. i must teach all of you still. sigh, what you kids would do without me


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I like the look of the middle watch, dare I ask how much it runs for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


That's an Oris moon phase automatic watch, and it's a limited edition no longer available. I bought a long time back, I think it was about 20 years back now.....so chances of finding one brand new is pretty slim, wouldn't you say? I tend to prefer automatic watches, although I do own a couple of Japanese watches, a Seiko (automatic) and a Citizen which I wear when I'm overseas. About that Oris watch, I kinda recall it costing me about 700USD, but when I'd sent it to the service center for some tuning, I was told by the technician that it cost well clear of 1000USD, this was a few years after I'd gotten it.

Just to get back on topic, those cheap Chinese made IEM's I'd gotten are seriously good, I'd say they can easily compete with IEM's in the ~100USD price range....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So many nice looking watches... And here I am not even using one anymore, although I did rock a pocket watch for some time (until I got sooooooooo tired of people always commenting in my chain wallet, and I'd be forced to bring the watch out).

Ever since I got into cars a decade ago I found I just couldn't do the watch thing... But it's been tempting to get another one at some point.

As for on topic, glad to hear those cheap Chinese iems are working out well, I might have to seriously give a pair a try so I have something when out and about.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Backup. Same shape should minimize sound changing and since I don't have a choice in velour/suede/fabric, I rather get sheepskin than fake egg leather.


Ah, I see. The stock pads don't bother me whatsoever, and I'm not sure I could take the extra heat of the leather. I quite like the stock pads actually







.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

I just started getting into the headphone thing afew months ago so far here is what I have

Philips sph9500
HiFiman HE350

Micca Origin+


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> I just started getting into the headphone thing afew months ago so far here is what I have
> 
> Philips sph9500
> HiFiman HE350
> 
> Micca Origin+
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome aboard







. I see you've started off seemingly well there.

What do you think of the HE-350 so far?

EDIT:

Side note guys, I'm not sure I made an update the last time it was requested, and if that is the case, I apologize. However, if you've got new gear or see some changes that need to be done on the member list, please do let me know. I'll be able to get these changes done within the next couple of days if not by today :







.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome aboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I see you've started off seemingly well there.
> 
> What do you think of the HE-350 so far?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Side note guys, I'm not sure I made an update the last time it was requested, and if that is the case, I apologize. However, if you've got new gear or see some changes that need to be done on the member list, please do let me know. I'll be able to get these changes done within the next couple of days if not by today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The 350's are really nice sounding. I cannot believe how these headphones bring out the sounds in music and make songs that iv listened to for so long sound like a completely new song, if you will. The only thing I dont like about the 350's are the clamp. They get a bit sung, I may also have to invest in some different pads.

The philips are super good too, but not enough base.. I use those manly for gaming and use the v-moda boompro mic that snaps into the headphone. kinda like a modmic but way better...

Really dig the micca origin+ too, its powerful and the volume nob is just amazing, I want to just turn it on and off over and over lol.

Anyways, just going to see how much I dig listenin to music and maybe sometime sell the HE350's and get a set of HE400s or possibly mmm. the 560's Or if there is another massdrop exclusive like a new set of 500's id be game to try those out.. Planar is the way to go it sounds. But not sure if i want to get to addicted to this hobby.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Side note guys, I'm not sure I made an update the last time it was requested, and if that is the case, I apologize. However, if you've got new gear or see some changes that need to be done on the member list, please do let me know. I'll be able to get these changes done within the next couple of days if not by today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sent you a PM.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The 350's are really nice sounding. I cannot believe how these headphones bring out the sounds in music and make songs that iv listened to for so long sound like a completely new song, if you will. The only thing I dont like about the 350's are the clamp. They get a bit sung, I may also have to invest in some different pads.
> 
> The philips are super good too, but not enough base.. I use those manly for gaming and use the v-moda boompro mic that snaps into the headphone. kinda like a modmic but way better...
> 
> Really dig the micca origin+ too, its powerful and the volume nob is just amazing, I want to just turn it on and off over and over lol.
> 
> Anyways, just going to see how much I dig listenin to music and maybe sometime sell the HE350's and get a set of HE400s or possibly mmm. the 560's Or if there is another massdrop exclusive like a new set of 500's id be game to try those out.. Planar is the way to go it sounds. But not sure if i want to get to addicted to this hobby.


Nice! Glad you're enjoying them







.

I'm personally leaning towards liking the T50RPs much better, still, but I think that's more up to preference than anything. There's definitely a lot of headphones to choose from, so you shouldn't be bored anytime soon







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Sent you a PM.


Changes should be showing now







.


----------



## THEStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Side note guys, I'm not sure I made an update the last time it was requested, and if that is the case, I apologize. However, if you've got new gear or see some changes that need to be done on the member list, please do let me know. I'll be able to get these changes done within the next couple of days if not by today :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pm'd my update.

I've gone through quite a few changes since my first real setup (HE400, O2/Odac) and have learned a lot.

Pretty content with my little setup at the moment, HD650 (modded), and UERM, both running balanced out of my Geek Out V2+.

Next step for me will most likely be a transition to analog and speakers with a nice DIY tube amp to run them. That will happen at some point after I finish selling my extra gear (Schiit Valhalla 2, and UE900).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> The 350's are really nice sounding. I cannot believe how these headphones bring out the sounds in music and make songs that iv listened to for so long sound like a completely new song, if you will. The only thing I dont like about the 350's are the clamp. They get a bit sung, I may also have to invest in some different pads.
> 
> The philips are super good too, but not enough base.. I use those manly for gaming and use the v-moda boompro mic that snaps into the headphone. kinda like a modmic but way better...
> 
> Really dig the micca origin+ too, its powerful and the volume nob is just amazing, I want to just turn it on and off over and over lol.
> 
> Anyways, just going to see how much I dig listenin to music and maybe sometime sell the HE350's and get a set of HE400s or possibly mmm. the 560's Or if there is another massdrop exclusive like a new set of 500's id be game to try those out.. Planar is the way to go it sounds. But not sure if i want to get to addicted to this hobby.


very awesome.







the bass increases when you pop off the stock ear pads and wrap around some HM5 velour earpads. literally just pull really hard on the earpads, they pop right off, and the hm5 velours are so big you dont need an adapter, they just wrap around the entire can earhole. your ear sits closer to the speaker, bass is increased, as well as soundstage, and the imaging is still 10/10 with either pad.

i regret not getting the HE-350s tho, but yeah nice setup you have going.


----------



## pez

Alright, I got the updates going, and I believe I have successfully sorted them...A-Z. If you see your name and that you have multiple entries, please help me to correct it or let me know which one is current







. *cough* HL-2 *cough*.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Alright, I got the updates going, and I believe I have successfully sorted them...A-Z. If you see your name and that you have multiple entries, please help me to correct it or let me know which one is current
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *cough* HL-2 *cough*.


Oops, I'd just submitted my latest audio gear.....take this as my latest and current gear.


----------



## SlyFox

Audeze LCD-2's are on sale at Adorama for $700.. Never been tempted by something so expensive..


----------



## Cybertox

Almost bought myself a new pair of DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) due to them costing $150, was able to resist the tempation.








The DT 1990 Pro I have ordered should arrive in the beginning of October, Dragonfly Red is gonna be the next purchase.

Good to see the DT 770s dominating! Might get myself a pair sooner or later. The non-detachable cable is the only thing putting me off.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Almost bought myself a new pair of DT 770 Pro (80 Ohm) due to them costing $150, was able to resist the tempation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The DT 1990 Pro I have ordered should arrive in the beginning of October, Dragonfly Red is gonna be the next purchase.
> 
> Good to see the DT 770s dominating! Might get myself a pair sooner or later. The non-detachable cable is the only thing putting me off.


IMO, the DT-770 are no longer good value considering the K553 and K545 exist at lower prices.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, the DT-770 are no longer good value considering the K553 and K545 exist at lower prices.


That bass though which is only present in the 80 Ohm model is unsurpassable, the soundstage is also quite good considering the fact that it is a closed headphone. Nonetheless I should take a closer look at the K553 and K545. I am not too keen on the design though, AKG has some pretty good looking models but the K553 and K545 are not one of those.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That bass though which is only present in the 80 Ohm model is unsurpassable, the soundstage is also quite good considering the fact that it is a closed headphone. Nonetheless I should take a closer look at the K553 and K545. I am not too keen on the design though, AKG has some pretty good looking models but the K553 and K545 are not one of those.


Personally, I find the K5xx derivatives the best looking ones from the AKG line. I also find the DT 770 ugly as sin, so it definitely would be subjective and different tastes. The K545 is the fun version of the K553, which is very neutral. I am fuzzy on the soundstage of the K545, but the K553 has a far superior soundstage compared to the DT 770 IMO.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I find the K5xx derivatives the best looking ones from the AKG line. I also find the DT 770 ugly as sin, so it definitely would be subjective and different tastes. The K545 is the fun version of the K553, which is very neutral. I am fuzzy on the soundstage of the K545, but the K553 has a far superior soundstage compared to the DT 770 IMO.


lol I love the new sig and finally an updated completed main sig rig drop down









@everyone

1. your like a dream come true
2. just want to be with you
3. its plain to see your the only one for me
4. repeat steps 1-3
5. make you fall in love with me
















:wheee: i had a cider tonight







and i chickened out on flirting with cute college girls LOL oh boy, next time ill have to do guiness, i need liquid courage so i can play that song in my apartment on shp-9500 and crank it to 100 so its like speakers







cause it wont just be me listening, see see what i did there! rofl :3


----------



## Sparda09

So for the longest time ive been using hand-me down gaming headsets and cheap earbuds. I guess I never understood why people cared about audio quality so much, if i could hear the music or sounds clearly it was always good enough for me.
Well recently my latest hand-me down gaming headset started to fall apart(razer carcharias) and i started doing some research on headsets and microphones. At first i was very overwhelmed and had no idea what to spend my money on lots of people and reviewers suggested the Superlux 668b and they were on amazon for $37. So i figured what the heck, they are cheap enough, so if i dont like em not much was wasted. Well i got them in today and now i understand. The sound quality is sooooo much better than any audio peripheral that i currently own. I know most of you guys are worlds ahead of me when it comes to sound quality but i just had to share my experience! Thanks for reading!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> So for the longest time ive been using hand-me down gaming headsets and cheap earbuds. I guess I never understood why people cared about audio quality so much, if i could hear the music or sounds clearly it was always good enough for me.
> Well recently my latest hand-me down gaming headset started to fall apart(razer carcharias) and i started doing some research on headsets and microphones. At first i was very overwhelmed and had no idea what to spend my money on lots of people and reviewers suggested the Superlux 668b and they were on amazon for $37. So i figured what the heck, they are cheap enough, so if i dont like em not much was wasted. Well i got them in today and now i understand. The sound quality is sooooo much better than any audio peripheral that i currently own. I know most of you guys are worlds ahead of me when it comes to sound quality but i just had to share my experience! Thanks for reading!


yep 668b is decent. https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Velvet-Replacement-Cushion-Headphones/dp/B00KLPRQMO/ref=pd_bxgy_23_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WPD9R5ZDMQ5GYSD8VPJZ

replace stock earpads with those. cheers. tones the harshness down some.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yep 668b is decent. https://www.amazon.com/Cosmos-Velvet-Replacement-Cushion-Headphones/dp/B00KLPRQMO/ref=pd_bxgy_23_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=WPD9R5ZDMQ5GYSD8VPJZ
> 
> replace stock earpads with those. cheers. tones the harshness down some.


I actually bought these with the headphones. Thanks for the suggestion tho.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> IMO, the DT-770 are no longer good value considering the K553 and K545 exist at lower prices.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That bass though which is only present in the 80 Ohm model is unsurpassable, the soundstage is also quite good considering the fact that it is a closed headphone. Nonetheless I should take a closer look at the K553 and K545. I am not too keen on the design though, AKG has some pretty good looking models but the K553 and K545 are not one of those.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I find the K5xx derivatives the best looking ones from the AKG line. I also find the DT 770 ugly as sin, so it definitely would be subjective and different tastes. The K545 is the fun version of the K553, which is very neutral. I am fuzzy on the soundstage of the K545, but the K553 has a far superior soundstage compared to the DT 770 IMO.


I feel even the M50 surpass the DT770 in overall sound, though soundstage is definitely the martyr there. There's much more competition in that price range now, and _good_ competition at that. Of course that's purely preference







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> So for the longest time ive been using hand-me down gaming headsets and cheap earbuds. I guess I never understood why people cared about audio quality so much, if i could hear the music or sounds clearly it was always good enough for me.
> Well recently my latest hand-me down gaming headset started to fall apart(razer carcharias) and i started doing some research on headsets and microphones. At first i was very overwhelmed and had no idea what to spend my money on lots of people and reviewers suggested the Superlux 668b and they were on amazon for $37. So i figured what the heck, they are cheap enough, so if i dont like em not much was wasted. Well i got them in today and now i understand. The sound quality is sooooo much better than any audio peripheral that i currently own. I know most of you guys are worlds ahead of me when it comes to sound quality but i just had to share my experience! Thanks for reading!


Always cool to see someone's journey/story of audio







. I've shown people at work what more expensive headphones sound like and what many different 'budget' pairs sound like and they're always so surprised the variation and difference that a headphone can make for music. I still think a lot of people just think music needs to be loud and bassy to sound good, but we all know that's not the case







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Oops, I'd just submitted my latest audio gear.....take this as my latest and current gear.


Updating as we speak







.


----------



## rathborne

Giving the Creative X-Fi MB3 software a go. Within 5 minutes I'm already reminded of previous Creative software experiences







.

Update: oh dear, already Windows 10 has lost sound devices and needed to reboot audio again since installing. The X-Fi control panel also failed to render correctly on the screen after minimising it and that caused issues.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I find the K5xx derivatives the best looking ones from the AKG line. I also find the DT 770 ugly as sin, so it definitely would be subjective and different tastes. The K545 is the fun version of the K553, which is very neutral. I am fuzzy on the soundstage of the K545, but the K553 has a far superior soundstage compared to the DT 770 IMO.


I really like the design of BeyerDynamic and I think the 770 is a really good looking pair of headphones, but I guess that is personal preference. The K5XX derivatives are too thick and bold and those are pretty much the main reasons why I dont like them so much in terms of aesthetic appeal.

Was in a huge audio shop on Monday, they had a stand full of headphones which were available for testing. Was able to test out the HD600s for the very first time. Was really surprised how easy they were to drive despite them being 300 Ohm, the headphones were not plugged to any amps so I just tried them out with my iPhone 6S +, was able to reach good valume without any issues whatsoever. Of course the headphones did not open up to their fullest potential but still, never thought I could reach such good volume on such high impedance headphones.


----------



## pez

Creative software has never behaved itself for me. It did for a spat of like 8 months one time, and then all of a sudden it was like, 'You seem to be enjoying yourself....it'd be a shame if that just....ended...'


----------



## rathborne

Yeah, I thought maybe their software quality may have improved in the last 5-6 years since I used a Creative product but that doesn't appear to be the case unfortunately. Had weird sound popping in EAX games that I thought Alchemy would sort out, the MB3 UI totally messing up and require a program close/reopen and on one ocassion MB3 took all the sound devices with it when it crashed.

On the plus side games can see an EAX connected device and the effects appear to be functioning properly and I can disable everything in SBX Pro except for the Surround feature as I intended. Most importantly (and something no screenshot showed me) is that like the Razer Surround I can target any device as an output - even the FiiO E10K USB DAC... or the Samson Meteor







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel even the M50 surpass the DT770 in overall sound, though soundstage is definitely the martyr there. There's much more competition in that price range now, and _good_ competition at that. Of course that's purely preference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Always cool to see someone's journey/story of audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've shown people at work what more expensive headphones sound like and what many different 'budget' pairs sound like and they're always so surprised the variation and difference that a headphone can make for music. I still think a lot of people just think music needs to be loud and bassy to sound good, but we all know that's not the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Updating as we speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'd rather throw more cash at an HD600 or similar. I don't think the $100 - $150 range is terribly good on value these days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Giving the Creative X-Fi MB3 software a go. Within 5 minutes I'm already reminded of previous Creative software experiences
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Update: oh dear, already Windows 10 has lost sound devices and needed to reboot audio again since installing. The X-Fi control panel also failed to render correctly on the screen after minimising it and that caused issues.


It'd be nice if someone would come along and make an all-inclusive, working, solution for old hardware audio games







. There's a thread over at VOGONs but it was pretty disorganized and hard to follow the last time I looked.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I still think a lot of people just think music needs to be loud and bassy to sound good


Pfft, what a ridiculous concept. *Puts his HA-SZ1000s back on*


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd rather throw more cash at an HD600 or similar. I don't think the $100 - $150 range is terribly good on value these days.
> It'd be nice if someone would come along and make an all-inclusive, working, solution for old hardware audio games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . There's a thread over at VOGONs but it was pretty disorganized and hard to follow the last time I looked.


The HD600s have a sound of their own that people either love, or go to the HD650s. I'm one of the latter. However, they still go for 200+. There is still ridiculously good value to be had in the $100-150 range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Pfft, what a ridiculous concept. *Puts his HA-SZ1000s back on*


Haha, don't take offense







. I had the thought in my mind of 'people who get in their car and turn the music up loud and the bass to 10 on the stereo and it's just a nasty distorted mess'. People I know like that tend to do the same thing for headphones. I want more bass so I must use more volumeeee.


----------



## Cybertox

The HD600s are CHF 500 here in Switzerland, the DT770 CHF 140. Not only its a completely different pricing tier, it is a whole different headphone. Open Vs Closed. What I dont like about the HD600s is their poor build quality, plastic and the cheap cable, it is also very fragile. They sound great though and have a very natural sound, at least that is what I was able to deduce while using them for about 5 minutes. But as I just got myself the DT 1990 Pro, I doubt I will be getting yet another pair of headphones at such a price range.

The DT770, especially the 80 ohm version has reached a type of icon status, a legendary headphone if you want. Its just that desire of owning a classic is what drives me to buy the headphone. The fact that I Own a Custom One Pro however kind of makes the neccessity of a DT770 even lower.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

IMO the HD6X0 are not fragile headphones. Are they plastic? Yes, but that doesn't make it fragile. It just makes them light weight and very comfortable to wear. The cable isn't the greatest though, I definitely agree with that. Not to mention the piss poor connector they use. I DO hate the color though. Would it kill them to make an all black or all white version instead of that satin grey or speckled blue?









Meh, while the DT770 is definitely a classic, I would hardly call it legendary, not by a long shot. Legendary would be the AKG K1000 or Denon D7K. The DT770 was a good pair of closed headphones back in the day when competition in its price range was sub-par. Nowadays, it's just another pair of closed headphones under $200. I had traded one of my headphones for it way back when and dumped it off for the same purchase price in less than a week.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> ILegendary would be the AKG K1000 or *Denon D7K*.


Wai a sec, I have a Legendary can in my collection.........well, Hellelujah my brothers!!!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Haha, don't take offense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I had the thought in my mind of 'people who get in their car and turn the music up loud and the bass to 10 on the stereo and it's just a nasty distorted mess'. People I know like that tend to do the same thing for headphones. I want more bass so I must use more volumeeee.


I primarily use my AKG headphones because I like detail, the SZ1000s are for those times when I just need to feel the rumble and check the durability of my fillings.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I love listening to Thievery Corporation on my TH-X00.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Wai a sec, I have a Legendary can in my collection.........well, Hellelujah my brothers!!!


Omega 2's qualify I think. Count me in?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I just listened to my coworker's HD800S and now I want one...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Omega 2's qualify I think. Count me in?


Well, in my book, the SR-007 MkII''s surely qualify....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just listened to my coworker's HD800S and now I want one...


That's the thing about this hobby, the grass is always greener on the other side.....though, as of late, I find myself NOT having the urge to try or buy any more cans, especially after getting the HEK. I guess that for now, the HEK sound sig suits me to a tee.....and I've also started listening to, and appreciating, the AKG K812. Honestly, I've NOT spent enough time with some of my cans as I was on a wild buying spree back then. Now that the dust has settled, I'll get down to listening to them more, gonna avoid HF for a while and just be contented with what I have for now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Wai a sec, I have a Legendary can in my collection.........well, Hellelujah my brothers!!!


Oh yeah.

I am super hyper critical about how headphones sound and even I love the D7000s.

Great choice indeed


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just listened to my coworker's HD800S and now I want one...


Is that so? What are you TL;DR sound impressions?

I'm loving the sound of the TH-X00 way too much. Though, I would still love to own a pair of D7Ks.


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> That's an Oris moon phase automatic watch, and it's a limited edition no longer available. I bought a long time back, I think it was about 20 years back now.....so chances of finding one brand new is pretty slim, wouldn't you say? I tend to prefer automatic watches, although I do own a couple of Japanese watches, a Seiko (automatic) and a Citizen which I wear when I'm overseas. About that Oris watch, I kinda recall it costing me about 700USD, but when I'd sent it to the service center for some tuning, I was told by the technician that it cost well clear of 1000USD, this was a few years after I'd gotten it.
> 
> Just to get back on topic, those cheap Chinese made IEM's I'd gotten are seriously good, I'd say they can easily compete with IEM's in the ~100USD price range....


Link to the IEMs? Nice watches btw.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is that so? What are you TL;DR sound impressions?
> 
> I'm loving the sound of the TH-X00 way too much. Though, I would still love to own a pair of D7Ks.


Less peaky / piercing treble range and increased base response, though I am not sure if the latter is the result of adjusting the former. Retains original soundstage and detail from what I could tell. It was driven by a HDVD800 and OMG "Lush Life" sounded absolutely sublime.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Less peaky / piercing treble range and increased base response, though I am not sure if the latter is the result of adjusting the former. Retains original soundstage and detail from what I could tell. It was driven by a HDVD800 and OMG "Lush Life" sounded absolutely sublime.


Very nice! I'd love to heard the HD800S some day. Considering I absolutely did not like the regular HD800







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Just to get back on topic, those cheap Chinese made IEM's I'd gotten are seriously good, I'd say they can easily compete with IEM's in the ~100USD price range....


Which ones, the zs3's or the Ed12's? I'm tempted to sneak a pair into my budget as a travel or lying down pair would be nice to have (so tired of the bulk my m50x's have when travelling)... And then not tell hubby I'm getting him a pair too


----------



## Cybertox

The New Beyer Dynamic Amiron Home










































Technical data

Transducer type Dynamic
Operating principle Open
Frequency response 5 - 40,000 Hz
Nominal SPL 102 dB (1 mW / 500 Hz)
T.H.D. < 0.05 %
Sound coupling to the ear Circumaural
Weight (without cable) 340 g
Cable 3 m / double-sided / detachable
Connection Gold-plated mini stereo jack (3.5 mm) & 1/4" adapter (6.35 mm)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I can't resist... Does the guy come with the headphones? Might be a deal breaker for some


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can't resist... Does the guy come with the headphones? Might be a deal breaker for some


I don't think the guy is included, and I am fine with that


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I don't think the guy is included, and I am fine with that


Same, he doesn't quite seem like the type my husband or I am into, but the headphones do look fairly nice.


----------



## pez

All I see right now is 'yay, an acceptable cable alternative for the HE-350







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> All I see right now is 'yay, an acceptable cable alternative for the HE-350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lets wait for reviews, shall we.

Now that you mentioned the HE-350, what can you tell me about the HE-400l?

Also, what the heck is *this*? A premium cable for the HD600 which costs as much as the headphone itself?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Lets wait for reviews, shall we.
> 
> Now that you mentioned the HE-350, what can you tell me about the HE-400l?
> 
> Also, what the heck is *this*? A premium cable for the HD600 which costs as much as the headphone itself?


HE-350 = dynamic headphone meant to have some of the best bass of any open sub $200 headphone

HE-400i = single sided planar magnetic headphone, I've mentioned some of the specific differences with the magnet design/implementation in the original one and the supposed revision but I forgot the details. All I know is now the current revision supposedly has a more open sound stage since the original is rather closed in. I've only heard the older revision, nice sounding headphone, very balanced, hint of warmth, but again closed in. Detailed and good extension for the price. HE-500 beats it handily, it's a shame it was discontinued.

And yeah there are cables with absurd prices.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Lets wait for reviews, shall we.
> 
> Now that you mentioned the HE-350, what can you tell me about the HE-400l?
> 
> Also, what the heck is *this*? A premium cable for the HD600 which costs as much as the headphone itself?


Oh no, I'm actually genuinely curious about them, but I saw the cable and instantly thought about how much it'd be better than the stock HE-350 cable.

I've heard the HE-400 (I believe it was non-I, definitely not a 'S' one) and I didn't care so much for it, but it's been quite a while since I've heard it.

Like bored said, the cable is pretty crazy. I'm rocking a custom made cable on my HD650s that was made with good parts and cost me 70 or 80 bucks. I need to resleeve after a few years now







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Original HE-400 was very flawed and needed EQ to make it good. The HE-500 was great. The HE-400i is the refined HE-400 and much lighter.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Lets wait for reviews, shall we.
> 
> Now that you mentioned the HE-350, what can you tell me about the HE-400l?
> 
> Also, what the heck is *this*? A premium cable for the HD600 which costs as much as the headphone itself?


I had the 400i and sold it because I'm upgrading and waiting for my pre-order Focal Elears to come in.

The 400i was odd to me because in some tracks it felt the bass would thin out but on some tracks it was awesome, its highs are also very clear (with a spike in the highs - this is where the headphones has that tendency to be almost sibilant) with mids sounding a bit lean and less warm compared to my Fidelio X2 or Momentums. I also want to say that the He-400i does not resolve the instruments as good as my X2. You can definitely pick out the different instruments easier on the X2 versus the He-400i.

Classic case is when I listen to recognizer by daft punk, you can definitely feel the low end and it sounds fantastic. Any tracks that highlight bass sound fantastic on these headphones. On tracks like Perfect circle's Judith, Orestes or 3 Libras the bass disappears in certain parts of the song and certain instrument take over. Please understand when I say disappear the weight or umpf of the bass for some reason seems to thin out and you miss out on it during certain songs. Even Tool's song Sober has this happen where the bass blends and thins out when multiple instruments start playing together.

Music was (24 bit) flac files played from my PC and then I used an optical cable to a Fiio E17 together with the E09k amp. The 400i definitely benefits from using a powerful amp versus using a portable amp even though they say it's supposed to be portable.

I hope that helps in anyway.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Lets wait for reviews, shall we.
> 
> Now that you mentioned the HE-350, what can you tell me about the HE-400l?
> 
> Also, what the heck is *this*? A premium cable for the HD600 which costs as much as the headphone itself?


Looks like Senn's official balanced cable; I don't think I'd throw that kind of money at cords for the HD600/650. Sennheiser's cords are good quality though, I've had zero issues with the unbalanced for my HD800S.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I had the 400i and sold it because I'm upgrading and waiting for my pre-order Focal Elears to come in.
> 
> The 400i was odd to me because in some tracks it felt the bass would thin out but on some tracks it was awesome, its highs are also very clear (with a spike in the highs - this is where the headphones has that tendency to be almost sibilant) with mids sounding a bit lean and less warm compared to my Fidelio X2 or Momentums. I also want to say that the He-400i does not resolve the instruments as good as my X2. You can definitely pick out the different instruments easier on the X2 versus the He-400i.
> 
> Classic case is when I listen to recognizer by daft punk, you can definitely feel the low end and it sounds fantastic. Any tracks that highlight bass sound fantastic on these headphones. On tracks like Perfect circle's Judith, Orestes or 3 Libras the bass disappears in certain parts of the song and certain instrument take over. Please understand when I say disappear the weight or umpf of the bass for some reason seems to thin out and you miss out on it during certain songs. Even Tool's song Sober has this happen where the bass blends and thins out when multiple instruments start playing together.
> 
> Music was (24 bit) flac files played from my PC and then I used an optical cable to a Fiio E17 together with the E09k amp. The 400i definitely benefits from using a powerful amp versus using a portable amp even though they say it's supposed to be portable.
> 
> I hope that helps in anyway.


Nice selection of songs







. Unfortunately the sound issues you describe might be a fault of the recording and mastering as I've noticed similar things when revisiting those tracks








. I'm playing back the ALAC ripped CDs on the headphones and double checking on my Paradigm speakers and I think its the recording.

The thing I noticed when listening was when multiple instruments are playing everything becomes compressed and clumped together. A lot of Puscifer's recordings suffer similar problems and is noticable on The Humbling River. These albums don't seem to have scaled so well with my audio gear.

Try any of the tracks on Tool's Lateralus as the difference was obvious for my setup with clearer seperation of instruments and less sound crushing (not sure what the correct term is there)







.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Nice selection of songs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately the sound issues you describe might be a fault of the recording and mastering as I've noticed similar things when revisiting those tracks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm playing back the ALAC ripped CDs on the headphones and double checking on my Paradigm speakers and I think its the recording.
> 
> The thing I noticed when listening was when multiple instruments are playing everything becomes compressed and clumped together. A lot of Puscifer's recordings suffer similar problems and is noticable on The Humbling River. These albums don't seem to have scaled so well with my audio gear.
> 
> Try any of the tracks on Tool's Lateralus as the difference was obvious for my setup with clearer seperation of instruments and less sound crushing (not sure what the correct term is there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The thing is when I listen to the same tracks with my Fidelio X2 or use my bookshelf speakers I don't get the same issue. I can clearly hear the instruments and pick them apart.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The thing is when I listen to the same tracks with my Fidelio X2 or use my bookshelf speakers I don't get the same issue. I can clearly hear the instruments and pick them apart.


I haven't heard the X2's, but I have a feeling they're a little bit flatter or consistent in the low end and is why it doesn't give you that thin feeling. I find that to be a great quality with the M50 and moreso with the T50RP.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> The thing is when I listen to the same tracks with my Fidelio X2 or use my bookshelf speakers I don't get the same issue. I can clearly hear the instruments and pick them apart.


I think I'll need to take the Momentums home and give these tracks another listen to see how it compares to the HD650s. The HD650s are amazing for picking out small details especially in the lossless acoustic and piano music I have but seem less forgiving for other tracks.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> I had the 400i and sold it because I'm upgrading and waiting for my pre-order Focal Elears to come in.


Be interesting to hear your thought on the Elears.

I sold my 400i after (only) a week or so of ownership to help fund some T1's.
The 400i wasn't a bad headphone, but I just preferred my TH-X00 for most music.
The 400i had a tiny bit more detail, and only slightly better soundsatge. I want a big soundstage from open cans.
The TH-X00 bass eats the 400i's bass for breakfast. Not that I'd consider myself a "basshead".
Hoping the T1's will provide a bigger jump up in detail retrieval as well as soundstage.


----------



## Cybertox

Thanks for the input guys, many thanks to mark_thaddeus for the rather expansive description of the 400i









I dont think such cables make any sense considering the fact that the headphones themselves cost as much. If that cable was for a CHF 1000 pair of headphones, then I would understand but otherwise it barely makes any sense to me.

Really excited to get my DT 1990 Pro, as it is going to be my very first pair of fully open headphones, the retailer said it will come in early October. I am interested whether Beyer Dynamic will release the semi-open DT 1880 (Pro). Also wondering how a semi-closed headphone would sound.

Anyone here has a pair of DT 1770 Pro? I was initially planning to buy them but then the 1990 Pro got released.

Going to order the Dragonfly Red next week, then might go ahead and buy the Jitterbug.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, many thanks to mark_thaddeus for the rather expansive description of the 400i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think such cables make any sense considering the fact that the headphones themselves cost as much. If that cable was for a CHF 1000 pair of headphones, then I would understand but otherwise it barely makes any sense to me.
> 
> Really excited to get my DT 1990 Pro, as it is going to be my very first pair of fully open headphones, the retailer said it will come in early October. I am interested whether Beyer Dynamic will release the semi-open DT 1880 (Pro). Also wondering how a semi-closed headphone would sound.
> 
> Anyone here has a pair of DT 1770 Pro? I was initially planning to buy them but then the 1990 Pro got released.
> 
> Going to order the Dragonfly Red next week, then might go ahead and buy the Jitterbug.


I have owned both the Red and Black, Black sounds better. Lot of people agree with me. Only reason some people get Red is for extra ampage. My black powered the Fostx T50RP Mark 3 tho just fine, with room to spare... and Jitterbug took away some of the bass, so I refunded that. Cheers.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/805832/new-dragonfly-black-and-red-discussion/1845


----------



## caenlen

No more headphones. Time to enter the speaker world. Because, Jazz spotify radio on play, and surprising a young irish lass with flowers, and telling her i do not want to get in her pants, simply a walk along the river and to dance with me.... as the sun sets and I eat gelatto...

::dances and spins::

i do not miss the non-stop competitive drive that america instilled in my heart... walking along the river everyday... hamana hamana hamana... now if only a lass would marry me...

come with me!!!! take my hand!!! lets fly away... to peru

I'll be holding you so near!







shp-9500 for jazz is nice... also... i love Europe 10x more than America. just no hate here, maybe just don't see it as much, not sure, just doesn't feel like there is as much of it here, its refreshing. I forgot how to let my heart sing...







I'm going to chase that feeling, and try to never forget it every again, no matter my location, so easy to be blinded...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Aww, the lad sounds like he's in love!







Oh, to be young and so full of hope again.....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have owned both the Red and Black, Black sounds better. Lot of people agree with me. Only reason some people get Red is for extra ampage. My black powered the Fostx T50RP Mark 3 tho just fine, with room to spare... and Jitterbug took away some of the bass, so I refunded that. Cheers.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/805832/new-dragonfly-black-and-red-discussion/1845


I have read numerous reviews before deciding to get the Dragonfly Red, and while it does sound different when compared to the Black model, it is nowhere near being inferior, in fact the Red had the edge over the Black in most reviews. Plus, for someone like me who is going to drive 250 Ohm headphones the Black is not even an alternative. Concerning the Jitterbug, thanks for pointing that out, might reconsider it due to that.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have read numerous reviews before deciding to get the Dragonfly Red, and while it does sound different when compared to the Black model, it is nowhere near being inferior, in fact the Red had the edge over the Black in most reviews. Plus, for someone like me who is going to drive 250 Ohm headphones the Black is not even an alternative. Concerning the Jitterbug, thanks for pointing that out, might reconsider it due to that.


The Reds are good... I just personally preferred the sound of the Black. The Reds were more sparkly I admit, it felt like it had a bigger soundstage, etc. Just to harsh for me, I liked the warmth of the Black.

@hl2 haha yep, important to remember the politics, the material things, are just illusions, sure its fun sometimes and important, but when you really take a slow walk along a river, in no rush, looking to the cosmos above... I don't know, I'm just starting to remember that this is my life, and only a limited time is given to me.







i'm going to start hugging people more often and smiling more too ^^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, many thanks to mark_thaddeus for the rather expansive description of the 400i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think such cables make any sense considering the fact that the headphones themselves cost as much. If that cable was for a CHF 1000 pair of headphones, then I would understand but otherwise it barely makes any sense to me.
> 
> Really excited to get my DT 1990 Pro, as it is going to be my very first pair of fully open headphones, the retailer said it will come in early October. I am interested whether Beyer Dynamic will release the semi-open DT 1880 (Pro). Also wondering how a semi-closed headphone would sound.
> 
> Anyone here has a pair of DT 1770 Pro? I was initially planning to buy them but then the 1990 Pro got released.
> 
> Going to order the Dragonfly Red next week, then might go ahead and buy the Jitterbug.


Part of it is in knowing they can charge it and another part is because it's for a balanced cable. Open cans are nice, especially if your ears are sensitive to pressure.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The thing about cables is, some are firm believers while others do not, I'm somewhat on the fence (tilting toward being a disbeliever) on this for headphones but NOT for IEM's (will explain later in this post). The most expensive cable I have is 1.2m length of Effect Audio Thor Silver 8W which cost about 450USD, but I'd gotten it used at about 270USD, this represents the highest I'm willing to pony up for a good 3rd party cable. While I'm on the fence about buying pricey cables for headphones, I can't say the same when it comes to IEM's because I could hear a difference. I do own a couple of ALO Audio SXC24 cables (a new SXC24 cable costs about the same as the used Effect Audio Thor Silver 8W used), one for my Fitear Parterre and the other for my CampFire Audio Jupiter. One was used while the other's brand new.

I was willing to pay for these cables because I could actually hear the difference between the ALO and stock cables. It opened up the sound a nice bit more, and I was able to hear more detail (which seemed to improve separation) thus improving soundstage. It boggled my mind as I was such a fence sitter when it came to cables. I'd asked around, as to why cables seems to affect IEM's more profoundly than headphones. The basic answer is that, IEM's, due to their size and design/crossovers, are more predisposed to better signal/electrical path provided by better cables whereas headphones do not share the IEM's 'flaws' and as such, do not respond as noticeably to cable change of the same type (that is, copper to copper, copper to silver would result in a more noticeable change).

For headphones in general, IF there's a difference, it's subtle at best.....now, whether the price paid justifies the cash outflow for the new cable depends entirely on that particular person and how deep his/her pockets are. For example, I've read of someone who'd paid for a DHC Prion 4 silver cable for his HEK, that's a set of 1800USD cable right there! Worth it? That's entire up to him....but for me, that 1800USD would be better spent on an Ether Flow or a Focal Elear (with some cash to spare).


----------



## caenlen

@HL2 why is your sig back to being terrible... it was sooo good before lol

show us your main rig, then your sig be your audio... oh lord what am i to do with you


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @HL2 why is your sig back to being terrible... it was sooo good before lol
> 
> show us your main rig, then your sig be your audio... oh lord what am i to do with you


Whacha talkin' 'bout? I don't know how to change anything other than my sig....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @HL2 why is your sig back to being terrible... it was sooo good before lol
> 
> show us your main rig, then your sig be your audio... oh lord what am i to do with you


Be glad he isn't like me where there's various links to various clubs, and occasionally even certain events going on









....As for cables, myself I've never tried an aftermarket cable so have no idea, but if I pick up a pair of ZMF headphones I'm getting the higher end cable.... Simply because you can get them in nice colours


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Be glad he isn't like me where there's various links to various clubs, and occasionally even certain events going on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....As for cables, myself I've never tried an aftermarket cable so have no idea, but if I pick up a pair of ZMF headphones I'm getting the higher end cable.... Simply because you can get them in nice colours


No your sig looks very organized... his is just all cramped with 4 builds and then 3 rigbuild dropdowns on top of that... lol

@HL2 I swear just a few days ago you only had one drop down updated rig with your 34" monitor, and your audio only in your sig... maybe I dreamed it, rofl... holy crap not even joking I swear I saw it.

@whitewulfe, soon as I get my 1080 ti im going to folding for one week 24/7, or until i get to rank 800 or so, nom nom


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No your sig looks very organized... his is just all cramped with 4 builds and then 3 rigbuild dropdowns on top of that... lol
> 
> @HL2 I swear just a few days ago you only had one drop down updated rig with your 34" monitor, and your audio only in your sig... maybe I dreamed it, rofl... holy crap not even joking I swear I saw it.
> 
> @whitewulfe, *soon as I get my 1080 ti im going to folding for one week 24/7, or until i get to rank 800 or so, nom nom*


Hello power bill.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Hello power bill.


not really haha, i mean 450 watt max draw for entire system... thats nothing... my parents space heater does 1500 watts 24/7 in winter. also indiana is still run by coal, its cheapest electricity in country, or thats what they advertise anyway.

more like hello early death caused by bad air lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No your sig looks very organized... his is just all cramped with 4 builds and then 3 rigbuild dropdowns on top of that... lol
> 
> @HL2 I swear just a few days ago you only had one drop down updated rig with your 34" monitor, and your audio only in your sig... maybe I dreamed it, rofl... holy crap not even joking I swear I saw it.
> 
> @whitewulfe, soon as I get my 1080 ti im going to folding for one week 24/7, or until i get to rank 800 or so, nom nom


Mine used to have... Hmmm, trying to think... It used to have another club or two I think, PLUS I had the dates (with links!) for the current BOINCers Gone Bonkers (aka BGB's) in addition to the current Foldathon.... Oh, and Team Competitions too, but I haven't participated in such for some time, and won't be going back to it as I'm more of a BOINC guy (that and I seriously can't dedicated a graphcs card 20/7 to such a pursuit due to lack of dedicated hardware in combination with my competitive habits).

I do try to keep my sig tidy though, even if not that many read it let alone look at it ^_^;;;

As for the 1080 Ti, you'll be waiting at least a few more months, as rumours are still pegging Q1 2017 at the earliest. But as for folding, given that the 980 Ti is averaging around 705k PPD, the 1080 around the same ballpark (759,139 PPD), in combination with the Titan X (Pascal) sitting around 1,422,412 PPD (although with only eight submissions to the database so far) and 800th place is currently sitting at 5,573,337 points...... Even at 700k PPD you're looking at just shy of eight days of 24/7 folding to reach that. At that kind of production, breaking into the top 100 wouldn't really take all that long...

.....Okay, I lied, that's 144 days at 700k PPD, but at 1.4kk it isnt even three months


----------



## caenlen

Yes, I am fine with waiting a few months. thanks for info, I didn't mean it seriously anyway, but i do plan to fold again someday


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> not really haha, i mean 450 watt max draw for entire system... thats nothing... my parents space heater does 1500 watts 24/7 in winter. also indiana is still run by coal, its cheapest electricity in country, or thats what they advertise anyway.
> 
> more like hello early death caused by bad air lol


Folding uses 100% power though, right? The max draw on these cards is still quite high in spite of nVidia making the average draw look nice. I'm sure you already know that though







.

Edit: Have you demoed the Senns yet?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Folding uses 100% power though, right? The max draw on these cards is still quite high in spite of nVidia making the average draw look nice. I'm sure you already know that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It depends on the card, the overclock, and the bios you're running on it. My card (GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition) will sit at around 80-85% power consumption and usually will be around 70C with 58% fans, but it's also running at the stock 1341 MHz core. These numbers change somewhat based upon what work unit is being crunched (with core 21's having some pretty serious power hogs).

It sure puts a 100% load on things (although with the more efficient cards it sometimes only puts 91-92% load), and it isn't uncommon to hear of people having an extra $15-20 tacked onto their power bill if it's running close to 24/7 (I usually average $14-15 extra per month, but since bumping up to the GTX 980 Ti Golden Edition it's more in the $17-19 range, but with the perk of sitting around 650k ppd average instead of 375k (I didn't always have the best of luck with getting the higher ppd work units))


----------



## KenjiS

Newegg has the DT990 PROs up for $109

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7NT4SU1817&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=MP100216&cm_mmc=EMC-MP100216-_-EMC-100216-Index-_-index-_-9SIA7NT4SU1817

Just thought id tell you all in case someone missed it


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Newegg has the DT990 PROs up for $109
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA7NT4SU1817&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=MP100216&cm_mmc=EMC-MP100216-_-EMC-100216-Index-_-index-_-9SIA7NT4SU1817
> 
> Just thought id tell you all in case someone missed it


not actually sold by newegg. Sold by a different vendor through newegg. Vendor doesn't have the greatest reviews.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Folding uses 100% power though, right? The max draw on these cards is still quite high in spite of nVidia making the average draw look nice. I'm sure you already know that though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: Have you demoed the Senns yet?


I have not.

I did grab me some HE-350's though. For $85 used off Headfi, reputable seller. I figure if nothing else I can easily sell them for 75-85 and just be out on shipping for 10 bucks or so.

I want to hear them bad, I love t90s and dt990 so the "higher treble" that people don't like on teh HE-350 may actually suit me fine. I am curious to see how the bass and soundstage/imaging are as well,


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I have read numerous reviews before deciding to get the Dragonfly Red, and while it does sound different when compared to the Black model, it is nowhere near being inferior, in fact the Red had the edge over the Black in most reviews. Plus, for someone like me who is going to drive 250 Ohm headphones the Black is not even an alternative. Concerning the Jitterbug, thanks for pointing that out, might reconsider it due to that.


The bigger question I have is why settle for something like the Dragonfly when you're dropping that much on a set of headphones? The Dragonfly amp/DACs sound good for their price, but they're nothing more special than the other run-of-the-mill amps in that range (see Magni, O2, etc). If you need that compact of a set up though, then just ignore me







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The bigger question I have is why settle for something like the Dragonfly when you're dropping that much on a set of headphones? The Dragonfly amp/DACs sound good for their price, but they're nothing more special than the other run-of-the-mill amps in that range (see Magni, O2, etc). If you need that compact of a set up though, then just ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would like to get my hands on a Schiit Jogunheim and Mimby combo someday... going to be my end game amp/dac I think. Will be a year or two though, so we will see. Don't think I will ever make the move to electrostatic, prices will always be inflated I think, so screw that. I'm really tempted to get those LCD-2's for $699 new off Adorama, but I read they don't have much of a soundstage, and I want my end game cans to have that legendary bass for when I want to rock out, but also be able to game with. I'm hoping my HE-350 will have decent bass, more than the Mark 3 t50rp (i know it won't hit as deep as my t20s) but yeah at least HE-350 has a decent soundstage to go with it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would like to get my hands on a Schiit Jogunheim and Mimby combo someday... going to be my end game amp/dac I think. Will be a year or two though, so we will see. Don't think I will ever make the move to electrostatic, prices will always be inflated I think, so screw that. I'm really tempted to get those LCD-2's for $699 new off Adorama, but I read they don't have much of a soundstage, and I want my end game cans to have that legendary bass for when I want to rock out, but also be able to game with. I'm hoping my HE-350 will have decent bass, more than the Mark 3 t50rp (i know it won't hit as deep as my t20s) but yeah at least HE-350 has a decent soundstage to go with it.


That same pair keeps going on sale for that price, and I keep eyeing it up. I end up passing it up every time though as I didn't originally care for the LCD-2s so much when I heard them. At least I didn't feel they were crazy special after having my HD650. I guess it's more a curiosity to see if I feel the same way after a few years.

I feel the HE-350 and T50RP could trade blows. I'd say the T50RP has a more satisfying bass in the end, but I think that's only because the mid/highs aren't so distracting on the Fostex. The HE-350 need something to tame their spike, but I'm not going to spend money on a warmer amp to fix them or run an EQ because of one headphone that I spent money on to test out.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That same pair keeps going on sale for that price, and I keep eyeing it up. I end up passing it up every time though as I didn't originally care for the LCD-2s so much when I heard them. At least I didn't feel they were crazy special after having my HD650. I guess it's more a curiosity to see if I feel the same way after a few years.
> 
> I feel the HE-350 and T50RP could trade blows. I'd say the T50RP has a more satisfying bass in the end, but I think that's only because the mid/highs aren't so distracting on the Fostex. The HE-350 need something to tame their spike, but I'm not going to spend money on a warmer amp to fix them or run an EQ because of one headphone that I spent money on to test out.


This is sad to hear. Maybe I will just save up for another pair of T20s. lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is sad to hear. Maybe I will just save up for another pair of T20s. lol


You should still give them an honest listen. I actually really enjoy them otherwise. It's almost like a love/hate relationship at this point because of their 'flaw' ('flaw' = IMO). You may totally like them and have an opposite feeling about them.


----------



## silvrr

Odd release method but head-fi is reporting two new ZMF headphones. No Fostex driver this time, not sure what the source of the drivers are but they are dynamic not PM. No word on price or delivery yet as they haven't been officially announced. Pretty good looking though IMO.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have not.
> 
> I did grab me some HE-350's though. For $85 used off Headfi, reputable seller. I figure if nothing else I can easily sell them for 75-85 and just be out on shipping for 10 bucks or so.
> 
> I want to hear them bad, I love t90s and dt990 so the "higher treble" that people don't like on teh HE-350 may actually suit me fine. I am curious to see how the bass and soundstage/imaging are as well,


You should get your hands on a pair of HD800s







. Nice work on minimizing loss if you don't like the the HE-350s







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would like to get my hands on a Schiit Jogunheim and Mimby combo someday... going to be my end game amp/dac I think. Will be a year or two though, so we will see. Don't think I will ever make the move to electrostatic, prices will always be inflated I think, so screw that. I'm really tempted to get those LCD-2's for $699 new off Adorama, but I read they don't have much of a soundstage, and I want my end game cans to have that legendary bass for when I want to rock out, but also be able to game with. I'm hoping my HE-350 will have decent bass, more than the Mark 3 t50rp (i know it won't hit as deep as my t20s) but yeah at least HE-350 has a decent soundstage to go with it.


Sounds to me like you should find some cans that satisfy your bass needs and complement them with another pair for games and the like







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Odd release method but head-fi is reporting two new ZMF headphones. No Fostex driver this time, not sure what the source of the drivers are but they are dynamic not PM. No word on price or delivery yet as they haven't been officially announced. Pretty good looking though IMO.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf


They look pretty nice indeed, and they finally got a decent headband on them. The somewhat ghetto looking modded Fostex T50RP band wasn't acceptable on $900 headphones imo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those new ZMF headphones definitely look interesting. Can't wait to find out more, and interesting that they're dynamic. Love the look of the headband!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They look pretty nice indeed, and they finally got a decent headband on them. The somewhat ghetto looking modded Fostex T50RP band wasn't acceptable on $900 headphones imo.


I love the look of the ghetto upgraded T50 headband actually, lol. I'm still gonna go for the Blackwood, I don't see myself getting another dynamic.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I love the look of the ghetto upgraded T50 headband actually, lol. I'm still gonna go for the Blackwood, I don't see myself getting another dynamic.


I think that's a similar thing for me too... I like the... Legends people weave about planar magnetic headphones, and I'm curious as all sin about it, and of course whether or not I'd like it... And then whether I'd prefer the vibro or the omni headphones, as something to go alongside either my K712's or some other sort of higher end open backed headphone...

I like the padded "ghetto" look too.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The thing about cables is, some are firm believers while others do not, I'm somewhat on the fence (tilting toward being a disbeliever) on this for headphones but NOT for IEM's (will explain later in this post). The most expensive cable I have is 1.2m length of Effect Audio Thor Silver 8W which cost about 450USD, but I'd gotten it used at about 270USD, this represents the highest I'm willing to pony up for a good 3rd party cable. While I'm on the fence about buying pricey cables for headphones, I can't say the same when it comes to IEM's because I could hear a difference. I do own a couple of ALO Audio SXC24 cables (a new SXC24 cable costs about the same as the used Effect Audio Thor Silver 8W used), one for my Fitear Parterre and the other for my CampFire Audio Jupiter. One was used while the other's brand new.
> 
> I was willing to pay for these cables because I could actually hear the difference between the ALO and stock cables. It opened up the sound a nice bit more, and I was able to hear more detail (which seemed to improve separation) thus improving soundstage. It boggled my mind as I was such a fence sitter when it came to cables. I'd asked around, as to why cables seems to affect IEM's more profoundly than headphones. The basic answer is that, IEM's, due to their size and design/crossovers, are more predisposed to better signal/electrical path provided by better cables whereas headphones do not share the IEM's 'flaws' and as such, do not respond as noticeably to cable change of the same type (that is, copper to copper, copper to silver would result in a more noticeable change).
> 
> For headphones in general, IF there's a difference, it's subtle at best.....now, whether the price paid justifies the cash outflow for the new cable depends entirely on that particular person and how deep his/her pockets are. For example, I've read of someone who'd paid for a DHC Prion 4 silver cable for his HEK, that's a set of 1800USD cable right there! Worth it? That's entire up to him....but for me, that 1800USD would be better spent on an Ether Flow or a Focal Elear (with some cash to spare).


Interesting observation, it also makes great sense because as you mentioned the in-ear monitors are more predisposed to superior electrical paths which can be provided by better quality cables. Personally I have only bought cables for headphones whenever the original ones would break and I would need a replacement but they were never intended as upgrades, merely just replacements and only at times when the original cable replacements were not available.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The bigger question I have is why settle for something like the Dragonfly when you're dropping that much on a set of headphones? The Dragonfly amp/DACs sound good for their price, but they're nothing more special than the other run-of-the-mill amps in that range (see Magni, O2, etc). If you need that compact of a set up though, then just ignore me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mainly because of financial reasons, I was planning to get a BeyerDynamic A20 at a later date but first I needed an oustanding DAC. Dragonfly Red is both a DAC and an AMP, plus, for an affordable price hence why I went after it. We had a whole discussion *here*.

Speaking of the Dragonfly Red, ordered it today, should arrive any day now









My DT1990 Pro are supposed to arrive sometime next week.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I love the look of the ghetto upgraded T50 headband actually, lol. I'm still gonna go for the Blackwood, I don't see myself getting another dynamic.


I don't hate it at all, I think its absolutely fine on their Classic and maybe even Vibro models. But when you're paying $650 or even *$900* I would just expect something a little nicer.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Interesting observation, it also makes great sense because as you mentioned the in-ear monitors are more predisposed to superior electrical paths which can be provided by better quality cables. Personally I have only bought cables for headphones whenever the original ones would break and I would need a replacement but they were never intended as upgrades, merely just replacements and only at times when the original cable replacements were not available.
> Mainly because of financial reasons, I was planning to get a BeyerDynamic A20 at a later date but first I needed an oustanding DAC. Dragonfly Red is both a DAC and an AMP, plus, for an affordable price hence why I went after it. We had a whole discussion *here*.
> 
> Speaking of the Dragonfly Red, ordered it today, should arrive any day now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DT1990 Pro are supposed to arrive sometime next week.


I see. Very well. Good luck to you







.


----------



## Spork13

My "new" (used) HPs arrived today.
I may delve deeper into the world of planars (400i didn't rock my world - maybe the 560's will) or e-stats (my STAX saga has been moderately expensive and completely disappointing so far) but I think these may be my "endgame" for dynamics - unless I buy the same again but newer.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I don't hate it at all, I think its absolutely fine on their Classic and maybe even Vibro models. But when you're paying $650 or even *$900* I would just expect something a little nicer.


Agreed, a flagship should be well designed in all aspects.


----------



## Cybertox

Bad news, just got an e-mail from Pure Audio saying that my Dragonfly Red will only ship towards the end of October








That means that next week I wont have anything to drive my DT 1990 Pro with.

I really hate how in Switzerland they have very low inventory for audio products and when you purchase them they are almost always imported from abroad after you placed the order.


----------



## Farih

Guys (and girls if any)
I am looking for a headphone that can replace my Nighthawks.

Stock the Nighthawks are just so so but EQ'ed i absolutely love them.
Only thing i miss is soundstage.

I am going to sell my HD650 because it just cant compete with the Nighthawks.

What i want is a good deep and tight bass like the Nighthawks.
Same or better imaging as the Nighthawks.
Imaging on the Nighthawk is just crazy, it goes left, right, front, back, up and down like i never heard before.
I am just missing the soundstage, things sound inside and outside your head at the same time but i wish it could go even further out.
The soundstage is more narrow then the HD650 wich also doesnt have a huge soundstage.

I know it sounds wierd but these headphones are pretty wierd, awesome but wierd.

I looked at many headphone reviews and such and it looks like i should be focusing on some Audeze LCD-2, LCD-3 or LCD-X.
Problem is they are crazy expensive and hard to get here in Holland and dont think i can audition them before buying









Are the Audeze's the way to go or are there other headphones (hopefully cheaper) that i could look for ?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys (and girls if any)
> I am looking for a headphone that can replace my Nighthawks.
> 
> Stock the Nighthawks are just so so but EQ'ed i absolutely love them.
> Only thing i miss is soundstage.
> 
> I am going to sell my HD650 because it just cant compete with the Nighthawks.
> 
> What i want is a good deep and tight bass like the Nighthawks.
> Same or better imaging as the Nighthawks.
> Imaging on the Nighthawk is just crazy, it goes left, right, front, back, up and down like i never heard before.
> I am just missing the soundstage, things sound inside and outside your head at the same time but i wish it could go even further out.
> The soundstage is more narrow then the HD650 wich also doesnt have a huge soundstage.
> 
> I know it sounds wierd but these headphones are pretty wierd, awesome but wierd.
> 
> I looked at many headphone reviews and such and it looks like i should be focusing on some Audeze LCD-2, LCD-3 or LCD-X.
> Problem is they are crazy expensive and hard to get here in Holland and dont think i can audition them before buying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the Audeze's the way to go or are there other headphones (hopefully cheaper) that i could look for ?


Honestly, I would never get an LCD-2f over the HE-560 nowadays. The bass doesn't go as deep IMO, but the soundstage is much better and more importantly, it's $300 cheaper for the same tier headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

Another vote for HE-560 not to mention it supposedly responds well to modding.

Better yet an HE-6, maybe used, which supposedly responds even more to modding but it's amazing even without it. Can get a good speaker amp for it for only a few hundred.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I have this urge to try out a pair of he560's now with everyone recommending them


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Another vote for HE-560 not to mention it supposedly responds well to modding.
> 
> Better yet an HE-6, maybe used, which supposedly responds even more to modding but it's amazing even without it. Can get a good speaker amp for it for only a few hundred.


Finding an HE-6 for a decent price takes some doing these days.


----------



## caenlen

Updated my sig. I grabbed a new AMP/DAC off headfi used for $200. Vali 2 in mint condition and Modi 2 Uber. 200 shipped and seller took paypal hit. honestly its a decent deal. Fiio K1 just isn't cutting it these days, Wanted a mildly decent setup to cycle my cans on.

I ALMOST had a used Asgard 2 for $180 shipped... but someone beat me to it ; ;


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Finding an HE-6 for a decent price takes some doing these days.


Challenge accepted.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Updated my sig. I grabbed a new AMP/DAC off headfi used for $200. Vali 2 in mint condition and Modi 2 Uber. 200 shipped and seller took paypal hit. honestly its a decent deal. Fiio K1 just isn't cutting it these days, Wanted a mildly decent setup to cycle my cans on.
> 
> I ALMOST had a used Asgard 2 for $180 shipped... but someone beat me to it ; ;


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Updated my sig. I grabbed a new AMP/DAC off headfi used for $200. Vali 2 in mint condition and Modi 2 Uber. 200 shipped and seller took paypal hit. honestly its a decent deal. Fiio K1 just isn't cutting it these days, Wanted a mildly decent setup to cycle my cans on.
> 
> I ALMOST had a used Asgard 2 for $180 shipped... but someone beat me to it ; ;


Not too shabby.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Challenge accepted.


I have a deep and irrational love for Commando







. I wonder if the HE-1K is going to drop further with the V2 coming out soon. I've seen a lot of $2k listings over the last few months.


----------



## caenlen

@boredgunner I am not sure if that GIF is meant to be making fun of me, or actually saying I scored a good deal, I think both though. xD I love you too bro


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @boredgunner I am not sure if that GIF is meant to be making fun of me, or actually saying I scored a good deal, I think both though. xD I love you too bro


Seems like a good deal to me! Saved like $120.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me! Saved like $120.


Agreed, I checked Schiit's website before buying it, saving on tax and shipping as well from Schiit is no laughing matter. Will be nice to throw away the USB cord finally. TOSlink straight to PC motherboard from now on.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Bad news, just got an e-mail from Pure Audio saying that my Dragonfly Red will only ship towards the end of October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means that next week I wont have anything to drive my DT 1990 Pro with.
> 
> I really hate how in Switzerland they have very low inventory for audio products and when you purchase them they are almost always imported from abroad after you placed the order.


Are you going to stick it out or attempt to find something different? If so, what are your other options?


----------



## caenlen

I will have a review incoming of the new Hyperx Cloud Stinger gaming headset Tuesday. My HE-350 arrives today. Also, going to make a video soon of me attaching my 3D printed cups to my SHP-9500, and my personal sound comparison of both.

Will do a very large post with like 3 separate videos I think end of next week. (waiting on Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber to arrive).


----------



## pez

Curious to know what you think of the Vali 2. I definitely wasn't impressed with the first one.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Agreed, I checked Schiit's website before buying it, saving on tax and shipping as well from Schiit is no laughing matter. Will be nice to throw away the USB cord finally. TOSlink straight to PC motherboard from now on.


I thought USB problems were mostly solved with newer DACs. Are there still issues with it?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I thought USB problems were mostly solved with newer DACs. Are there still issues with it?


TOSLINK is just a cleaner signal, I never heard noise with my old schiit stack or anything like that, but I am pretty sure that laser is much cleaner transfer, and TJJANGEL recommends TOS over USB, at least he did to me on a couple occasions.


----------



## rathborne

Versatility with TOSLink is nice too allowing you to connect a lot of things to your DAC like PCs, laptops, consoles, BluRay/DVD/DVDA/SACD players or in my case an Apple Airport Express that I've called 'Headphone Station' for AirPlay







.


----------



## Spork13

New tubes to play with.
TS 5998s (power)
EL3N for drivers (with adapters)

Eargasms!


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> TOSLINK is just a cleaner signal, I never heard noise with my old schiit stack or anything like that, but I am pretty sure that laser is much cleaner transfer, and TJJANGEL recommends TOS over USB, at least he did to me on a couple occasions.


Toslink seems fine but the bandwidth can be limited compared to USB. Especially signal over USB3. I am not sure if there is anything to gain with USB3.1, but all four of my Cambridge units run USB and are not limited like they were with Toslink.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Toslink seems fine but the bandwidth can be limited compared to USB. Especially signal over USB3. I am not sure if there is anything to gain with USB3.1, but all four of my Cambridge units run USB and are not limited like they were with Toslink.


Sigh, I really hate this audio hobby... I sort of regret ever getting into it. TJJAngel seemed disgusted I was using USB and not TOSLINK and now your saying USB is better... ugh, I am just going to grab a SANSA mp3 player, no dac, no amp, plug in my 3.5mm and just enjoy my music, yawn to all this lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sigh, I really hate this audio hobby... I sort of regret ever getting into it. TJJAngel seemed disgusted I was using USB and not TOSLINK and now your saying USB is better... ugh, I am just going to grab a SANSA mp3 player, no dac, no amp, plug in my 3.5mm and just enjoy my music, yawn to all this lol


I am just speaking from my experiences of connecting my DACs to computers. These specific DACs use an audio driver that lets them run connected to the USB3 ports. It says USB2 on the Cambridge website but when connected to USB2 on x99 or x79 it doesn't work. Only runs on the USB3 ports and the indicator on the front of the DAC shows it running at the higher rate than it did when connected via Toslink.

The biggest advantage I see with Toslink it that longer cables seem more tolerant to signal transmission than does USB.

USB without driver sounded terrible.

I am not saying that TJJAngel is wrong by any means, just what I have found with my equipment.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Are you going to stick it out or attempt to find something different? If so, what are your other options?


My only other option is to spend more money









I guess I will just have to be patient.

Guys, what is your take on burn-in? Do you believe in burn-in, do you practice it? Do you think its something that doesnt exists or so minor that barely affects even the very small audio details? There are people out there who truly believe that burn-in exists and has a rather noticeable impact on how audio equipment sounds depending on its state. So they even go as far as playing music non-stop for 80-120 hours before beginning to use the equipment again. On the other hand you have people say that burn-in does not exist and the noticeable change in sound and audio apprehension is based on brain adaptation. The experiments that were conducted on burn-in proved that it does indeed exist in some frequency ranges but is so insignificant that it is simply unnoticeable and inaudible.

The HD600s are some really good headphones, their neutral sound make them really exquisite, the cable ruins everything though, if it wasnt for it I would most probably already own a pair. Anybody knows any similar type of headphones in the same price range?

I am really suprised by how different the 80 ohm version is compared to its 32 and 250 ohm counterparts in terms of bass presence. Almost every review points this out. This is why I am so eager to get myself a pair of those.

Got an e-mail saying that my DT 1990 Pro should arrive on Monday


----------



## pez

The best part about optical is that if you have the jack and you have the driver for the audio chip for your desired OS, it's going to work. Linux support for some USB DACs can be finicky in my experience.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sigh, I really hate this audio hobby... I sort of regret ever getting into it. TJJAngel seemed disgusted I was using USB and not TOSLINK and now your saying USB is better... ugh, I am just going to grab a SANSA mp3 player, no dac, no amp, plug in my 3.5mm and just enjoy my music, yawn to all this lol












I wouldn't worry about it. If optical is an option for you and you've had trouble with USB you should go for optical







.


----------



## caenlen

browsing vali 2 tube rolling thread over on head fi, heard a lot of great things about a tube called golden lion, grabbed me one for $45, will be here with Sunday Prime delivery.

https://www.tubedepot.com/products/genalex-gold-lion-e88cc-6922-preamp-vacuum-tube

it apparently is the favorite tube for a few vali 2 owners who have done a lot of tube rolling, has a low end focus, warm, smooth, but doesn't distort the highs is basic reviews of it. will be fun to compare it with the stock vali 2 tube. not buying any other tubes though... $45 is more than I wanted to spend to begin with on a little tube lol


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ...not buying any other tubes though... $45 is more than I wanted to spend to begin with on a little tube lol


Once you begin it can be hard to stop, especially if you notice a large difference the first time you roll tubes.

I've only had my tube amp for a little over a month and already bought 2 sets of powers, one set of drivers and one pair that can be used as either with the right adapters. Of course to use them as powers I need 4 tubes, not just 2, so I sort of "have to" buy 2 more - or maybe 4...

Slippery slope... but lots of fun to be had.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Once you begin it can be hard to stop, especially if you notice a large difference the first time you roll tubes.
> 
> I've only had my tube amp for a little over a month and already bought 2 sets of powers, one set of drivers and one pair that can be used as either with the right adapters. Of course to use them as powers I need 4 tubes, not just 2, so I sort of "have to" buy 2 more - or maybe 4...
> 
> Slippery slope... but lots of fun to be had.


well schiit stack vali 2 tube is a opposite of the golden lion, so i have two very different sound sigantures to play with. i honestly doubt i get anymore, will be quite happy lol, i might even sell it in a few months and grab me a jotunheim amp, depends how much money i am making.


----------



## caenlen

Is the modi 2 uber supposed to have an internal rattling? mine does and its annoying as crap... never buy used... sigh

EDIT: NM ITS JUST THE BUTTON ON THE FRONT RATTLING... sigh schiit... better designs please, lulz


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is the modi 2 uber supposed to have an internal rattling? mine does and its annoying as crap... never buy used... sigh
> 
> EDIT: NM ITS JUST THE BUTTON ON THE FRONT RATTLING... sigh schiit... better designs please, lulz


As in... when you shake the amp?

I don't think I have even moved/lifted my Schiit Magni in 3 years, let alone shook it


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> As in... when you shake the amp?
> 
> I don't think I have even moved/lifted my Schiit Magni in 3 years, let alone shook it


yeah, its not a big deal. the button on front is loose and rattles is all it is i think. lol

i hope, it sounds fine, so meh.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324 i got this for $21 on sale, and it runs circles around the HE-350... how anyone in there right mind can like the HE-350 blows me away... and this is coming from the only person on the planet who loves extreme harshness (t90s) those harshes on the t90s were pure art tho... expecially with the right female vocals.

HE-350 is garbage.


----------



## Alex132

Have you tried reconnecting it?

On my original Magni the switch is just a D-shaped metal knob with the actual switch you turn being a rubber/silicone/plastic insert on the inside that goes around that.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Have you tried reconnecting it?
> 
> On my original Magni the switch is just a D-shaped metal knob with the actual switch you turn being a rubber/silicone/plastic insert on the inside that goes around that.


I have seen a review on modi 2 uber before, and I think this is normal, but I am not brave enough to unscrew the bottom and open it up... lol


----------



## Hydrored

Picked up an Auralic Taurus MKII and paired with a Sony HAP-Z1ES until I figure out what DAC I want-


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah, its not a big deal. the button on front is loose and rattles is all it is i think. lol
> 
> i hope, it sounds fine, so meh.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324 i got this for $21 on sale, and it runs circles around the HE-350... how anyone in there right mind can like the HE-350 blows me away... and this is coming from the only person on the planet who loves extreme harshness (t90s) those harshes on the t90s were pure art tho... expecially with the right female vocals.
> 
> HE-350 is garbage.


Might you explain to us why it's 'garbage'? I've yet to see you describe anything about it that doesn't just point to 'I don't like the sound signature at all, so I think it's garbage'.

The headphone has flaws, but it's definitely not garbage.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Might you explain to us why it's 'garbage'? I've yet to see you describe anything about it that doesn't just point to 'I don't like the sound signature at all, so I think it's garbage'.
> 
> The headphone has flaws, but it's definitely not garbage.


nails on chalkboard treble.

0 bass.

medicore sound stage and imaging.

t90s have that same sort of treble but its done very artfully to where female vocals actually are quite nice. i don't consider myself an audiophile but eh.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Toslink seems fine but the bandwidth can be limited compared to USB. Especially signal over USB3. I am not sure if there is anything to gain with USB3.1, but all four of my Cambridge units run USB and are not limited like they were with Toslink.


Bandwidth is irrelevant for 2/2.1 setups.

AKAIK all popular digital audio cables are capable of transferring lossless signals at 24bit 48Khz.

And to be clear, USB is actually not bad. Its just that most manufacturers cut corners when they build computers and the USB ports generally have a decent bit of noise.

The only times I can get a clean USB signal is either when I am using a separate USB pci card, or if I am using any apple computer.

Toslink on the other hand just works no matter what.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> nails on chalkboard treble.
> 
> 0 bass.
> 
> medicore sound stage and imaging.
> 
> t90s have that same sort of treble but its done very artfully to where female vocals actually are quite nice. i don't consider myself an audiophile but eh.


This is why I question your equipment.

Unless you have a totally screWed pair, you may be confusing mids with treble (highs). Bass is also what I'd say maybe 1db begins the T50RP.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is why I question your equipment.
> 
> Unless you have a totally screWed pair, you may be confusing mids with treble (highs). Bass is also what I'd say maybe 1db begins the T50RP.


my other headphones sound great with my equipment. my audio technicas are out of this world impressive with the schiit combo i have now. not sure why they would blow me away but still not be able to let the HE-350 shine some...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Bandwidth is irrelevant for 2/2.1 setups.
> 
> AKAIK all popular digital audio cables are capable of transferring lossless signals at 24bit 48Khz.
> 
> And to be clear, USB is actually not bad. Its just that most manufacturers cut corners when they build computers and the USB ports generally have a decent bit of noise.
> 
> The only times I can get a clean USB signal is either when I am using a separate USB pci card, or if I am using any apple computer.
> 
> Toslink on the other hand just works no matter what.


Perhaps it is my equipment. I went into it thinking Toslink was better but that is not the case in my situation. I hear a dramatic difference but that could be the drivers not being optimized for Toslink. I don't know.

I can't speak to poor USB connectors on motherboards. My Asus rampage boards seem fine but I don' t have a lot to compare to.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my other headphones sound great with my equipment. my audio technicas are out of this world impressive with the schiit combo i have now. not sure why they would blow me away but still not be able to let the HE-350 shine some...


My point is that if you heard bass on your system with the T50RP and not the HE-350, something is up with your system.

This falls in line with the same conversation we had about the T50RP. Stuff like the dragonfly or the magni/vali can push the volume high enough, but it doesn't do so with enough power for the headphone to shine or even sound like it's meant to. This is the highest flaw to the T50RP for me (~$150 headphone that needs ridiculous amount power to sound it's best).

That and I'm not confident even the Vali 2 sounds much better than the OG Vali.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My point is that if you heard bass on your system with the T50RP and not the HE-350, something is up with your system.
> 
> This falls in line with the same conversation we had about the T50RP. Stuff like the dragonfly or the magni/vali can push the volume high enough, but it doesn't do so with enough power for the headphone to shine or even sound like it's meant to. This is the highest flaw to the T50RP for me (~$150 headphone that needs ridiculous amount power to sound it's best).
> 
> That and I'm not confident even the Vali 2 sounds much better than the OG Vali.


Comparing things to less than stellar gear in the first place is a flawed approach to me. With said gear being used as the baseline and expectation of performance/tonality/etcetera. I don't mean anything nasty by this, I just think it's the wrong way about it. Why try new gear if you're content with what you've got?


----------



## kx11

i have Audio-technica MSR7 (black)

awesome sound stage when paired with a very good sound card ( Xonar stx ) but my head is kinda big for it







the damn thing presses my head hard making me sleepy after 1 hour of using

any recommendations ?? i want something good for music then gaming ( i don't care about the mic )


----------



## caenlen

@pez I understand completely what you are saying. I know when I went from from Fulla/DF Black/K1 on these Audio Technica's to the vali 2, noticed a huge improvement.

I am considering selling everything and grabbing Schiit Jotunheim/balanced DAC combo for $499. Will be my end game though, I am never buying anything amp/dac related after that lol. Everything I have read about it though sounds delicious. There is no doubt in my mind it will make my headphones shine.

On the same deal though... if I need a Jotunheim to get bass out of HE-350, that is kind of sad and misguided... Vali 2 with the best rated golden lion tube should be fine... but meh


----------



## andrews2547

I just bought a pair of Razer Kraken USB over-ear surround sound headphones because I was told second cheapest is always the best. What DAC/amp combo should I buy to go along with it?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just bought a pair of Razer Kraken USB over-ear surround sound headphones because I was told second cheapest is always the best. What DAC/amp combo should I buy to go along with it?


I hope you got the new Kraken v2 that just came out a week or two ago, its loads better. Also, that does not need a dac or amp, it is plugged in with USB...


----------



## Cybertox

The bottom-end along with the very high frequency response of the DT1990s are getting so many praises in reviews that I can barely wait for my pair to arrive. Tomorrow or Tuesday latest they should be here. Too bad the amp will only arrive towards the end of october









I think instead of getting the A20 I am going to go ahead and get myself another pair of headphones and just stick with the Dragonfly RED for a while, not going to bother with headphones with an impedance higher than 300 ohm for the moment and thats pretty much it. Later down the road might pick up a more powerful amp but not anytime soon.

Just finished watching a review on YouTube where the DT1770 Pro were compared to the HE-400i, the reviewer mentions that one headphone is closed and the other one open but says that he is still going to compare them. Then proceeds to say that the difference between the two is day and night







, chooses the HE-400i over the 1770 "because they sound better overall" and the 1770 are too bass oriented.

The 1770 might be my Custom One Pro replacement sometime in the future but I wouldnt want them to be my next pair. Time to diverse from Beyer Dynamic, the HD700 seem to be interesting but I cant stand that hideous design of them. HD600s are tempting but then again, the cable...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The bottom-end along with the very high frequency response of the DT1990s are getting so many praises in reviews that I can barely wait for my pair to arrive. Tomorrow or Tuesday latest they should be here. Too bad the amp will only arrive towards the end of october
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think instead of getting the A20 I am going to go ahead and get myself another pair of headphones and just stick with the Dragonfly RED for a while, not going to bother with headphones with an impedance higher than 300 ohm for the moment and thats pretty much it. Later down the road might pick up a more powerful amp but not anytime soon.
> 
> Just finished watching a review on YouTube where the DT1770 Pro were compared to the HE-400i, the reviewer mentions that one headphone is closed and the other one open but says that he is still going to compare them. Then proceeds to say that the difference between the two is day and night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , chooses the HE-400i over the 1770 "because they sound better overall" and the 1770 are too bass oriented.
> 
> The 1770 might be my Custom One Pro replacement sometime in the future but I wouldnt want them to be my next pair. Time to diverse from Beyer Dynamic, the HD700 seem to be interesting but I cant stand that hideous design of them. HD600s are tempting but then again, the cable...


I think the DF Red is a mistake. As Pez mentioned earlier, yes my Schiit Fulla, and several other USB powered devices power my Fostex T20RP Mk3's to earbleeding levels, BUT when you give them more wattage at a lower ohm, thats when the bass really starts to hit. Also, it is why I am considering the Jotunheim, but I have no need for XLR balance so meh not sure yet.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> HD600s are tempting but then again, the cable...


What's so bad about the cable to remove the HD600/650 from serious consideration? I've had my HD650s for over a year now and never had an issue with the cable







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> HD600s are tempting but then again, the cable...
> 
> 
> 
> What's so bad about the cable to remove the HD600/650 from serious consideration? I've had my HD650s for over a year now and never had an issue with the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Had mine for, like, 4 years. Cable looks brand new. You can order replacements for really cheap too.

And if you want to go HURRDURR MAH SILVER CABLE crap. Then stop.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Had mine for, like, 4 years. Cable looks brand new. You can order replacements for really cheap too.
> 
> And if you want to go HURRDURR MAH SILVER CABLE crap. Then stop.


My pair still uses the stock 2003 cable I think







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think the DF Red is a mistake. As Pez mentioned earlier, yes my Schiit Fulla, and several other USB powered devices power my Fostex T20RP Mk3's to earbleeding levels, BUT when you give them more wattage at a lower ohm, thats when the bass really starts to hit. Also, it is why I am considering the Jotunheim, but I have no need for XLR balance so meh not sure yet.


The DF Red fares rather well and the additional power output it has over the Black version is quite beneficial. While I have read many reviews and impressions of users I have yet to experience it myself, then I guess I will be able to draw a conclusion and see for myself whether I truly need an actual amplifier anytime soon. The thing is, I have a feeling that the A20 is soon to get a refresh because it has been out for quite a while. Seems like it this at its peak of its lifecycle or even more towards the end of it. I dont wnt to buy it just to find out that a few months later there is a better and updated version of it. Not really keen on other similar amps in the same price range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> What's so bad about the cable to remove the HD600/650 from serious consideration? I've had my HD650s for over a year now and never had an issue with the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Firstly I am not really a fan of dual sided cables, they do have technical advantages like absence of crosstalk occurrence but due to comofort reasons I do not really appreciate them that much. I had a pair of Philips headphones which were two sided, they broke after like 3 months of use and due to the fact that the cable was irreplacable I just had to trash them. The cable on the HD600 is very fragile and cheap, not really digging that. Also compared to the 650, I would take the HD600 over the HD650 any day, while their differences in sound are rather subtle I much more prefer the design and the colours scheme of the HD600, The HD650 look boring and plain as hell. Also I think the HD600 have a slightly more neutral and natural sound which appeals to me more.

Cant get over the fact how much more I prefer WAV over FLAC. WAV only from now on.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I hope you got the new Kraken v2 that just came out a week or two ago, its loads better. Also, that does not need a dac or amp, it is plugged in with USB...


It's the v1, the guy in the store said I got it for a steal at £120 and also recommended I buy a DAC/amp to go with it. I want to make sure I buy the best one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's the v1, the guy in the store said I got it for a steal at £120 and also recommended I buy a DAC/amp to go with it. I want to make sure I buy the best one.


razer kraken v1 sales for $70 USD... thats like 50 quid... you got jipped. return it for a refund. ill browse some UK stores for you and find you a 100x better can for that price for gaming.


----------



## pez

Ignore Andrews. He's a bad troll







.

Also, my criticism is to stop calling stuff you don't like garbage. It's not productive when a lot of people are looking to this thread for info.

Also, Cybertox; you can tell a difference between lossless and lossless, but you say the difference between the HD600 and HD650 is subtle?

I'm at a loss for this thread right now.


----------



## rathborne

FLAC can sound bad on the Mac version of VLC Player because of a bug in the software that results in crackling and popping. I've started converting files to ALAC to get around this.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Firstly I am not really a fan of dual sided cables, they do have technical advantages like absence of crosstalk occurrence but due to comofort reasons I do not really appreciate them that much. I had a pair of Philips headphones which were two sided, they broke after like 3 months of use and due to the fact that the cable was irreplacable I just had to trash them. The cable on the HD600 is very fragile and cheap, not really digging that.


The 600/650 have replaceable cables. I've seen a lot of comments about disliking the connector. When pairs from a decade ago are still going strong I have to question how someone can find anything wrong with the connector or the cable.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> FLAC can sound bad on the Mac version of VLC Player because of a bug in the software that results in crackling and popping. I've started converting files to ALAC to get around this.


I heard crackling in every file regardless of its format, hence why I stopped using VLC. Currently I am using Foobar only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ignore Andrews. He's a bad troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, my criticism is to stop calling stuff you don't like garbage. It's not productive when a lot of people are looking to this thread for info.
> 
> Also, Cybertox; you can tell a difference between lossless and lossless, but you say the difference between the HD600 and HD650 is subtle?
> 
> I'm at a loss for this thread right now.


The HD650 have slightly more bass and are a bit more refined while the HD600 have a more natual sound. Those were pretty much the only noticeable differences I were able to deduce. The two headphones are very semiliar, at least to me. I didnt have much time with both of them but I had the possibility to test one right after the other on the same audio setup in an audio shop.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> FLAC can sound bad on the Mac version of VLC Player because of a bug in the software that results in crackling and popping. I've started converting files to ALAC to get around this.


Or you could just use any other player under the sun.

I like tomahawk and it works on windows mac and linux.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ignore Andrews. He's a bad troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, my criticism is to stop calling stuff you don't like garbage. It's not productive when a lot of people are looking to this thread for info.
> 
> Also, Cybertox; you can tell a difference between lossless and lossless, but you say the difference between the HD600 and HD650 is subtle?
> 
> I'm at a loss for this thread right now.


Nah. Calling stuff garbage is fine.

You just have to do it in a way where you don't sound like you are calling the owner of the said garbage an idiot.

I mean look at beats by dre. They are literally garbage. And if everyone was trying to be polite about it, I don't think the message about how bad they are would have gone as far as it has.

If people have legitimate problems with a product and they think it is sub par, then they should have the right to be vocal about it. And sometimes being bombastic is necessary to truly get your level of disdain across.

There is no one on this thread who should curb their speech more than me, so I feel like a huge hypocrite for saying this, but I will agree with you that there does need to be some level of statesmanship when voicing your opinion.


----------



## pez

Well I agree. I'm the same way about stuff, but with you it's different because I know you and I know what you've heard and I understand why you call it garbage







.

Calling everything garbage because it doesn't have the bass you want on the other hand is supremely flawed.

Btw Tjj, can you recommend me an amp/DAC for work (wall powered) that works with Linux and has some power to it (for the T50RP MkIII)....preferably something under say...$300?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Or you could just use any other player under the sun.
> 
> I like tomahawk and it works on windows mac and linux.


I guess I stuck with VLC for old times' sake as it was always the player that would open anything







.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely check out Tomahawk







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I agree. I'm the same way about stuff, but with you it's different because I know you and I know what you've heard and I understand why you call it garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Calling everything garbage because it doesn't have the bass you want on the other hand is supremely flawed.
> 
> Btw Tjj, can you recommend me an amp/DAC for work (wall powered) that works with Linux and has some power to it (for the T50RP MIUI)....preferably something under say...$300?


AKAIK, pretty much anything works with linux. Its really only a small handful of sound cards that have poor drivers.

As far as a recommendation goes, you have a few choices.

I am kind of thinking the Aune T1 might be a really fun work amp dac combo. Its pretty small, and having a wee little tube could be a fun conversation starter.

I have seen it on massdrop for I wanna say 200, and you can find them on the head-fi forums for pretty cheap.

The parasound zdac would also be a pretty compact choice that would sit within your budget IF YOU CAN FIND ONE. The two that are on amazon are selling for 500+ which is absolute robbery.

For 300 bucks, I would also venture to say that you could get a modi 2 multi bit and a vali 2 off of head-fi.

There are a lot more options available to you.

The big thing here is that music at work is actually more fun and personal than a system at home.

Your system at home should be the best it can be because you can focus on the sound itself and nothing else.

When you are at work, you are going to be thinking about 30 other things, and you won't notice really small flaws in the audio. So as long as the system is not absolute garbage (see what I did there XD ) then you are probably going to be fine.

In which case, I would definitely go for something that is fun, simple, and allows you to do some experimentation.


----------



## Cybertox

My Beyer Dynamic 1990 Pro have arrived.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I guess I stuck with VLC for old times' sake as it was always the player that would open anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, I'll definitely check out Tomahawk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Also, please file a bug report with VLC. They are actually really good about handling bugs and I can promise you that it wont be a waste of your time.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AKAIK, pretty much anything works with linux. Its really only a small handful of sound cards that have poor drivers.
> 
> As far as a recommendation goes, you have a few choices.
> 
> I am kind of thinking the Aune T1 might be a really fun work amp dac combo. Its pretty small, and having a wee little tube could be a fun conversation starter.
> 
> I have seen it on massdrop for I wanna say 200, and you can find them on the head-fi forums for pretty cheap.
> 
> The parasound zdac would also be a pretty compact choice that would sit within your budget IF YOU CAN FIND ONE. The two that are on amazon are selling for 500+ which is absolute robbery.
> 
> For 300 bucks, I would also venture to say that you could get a modi 2 multi bit and a vali 2 off of head-fi.
> 
> There are a lot more options available to you.
> 
> The big thing here is that music at work is actually more fun and personal than a system at home.
> 
> Your system at home should be the best it can be because you can focus on the sound itself and nothing else.
> 
> When you are at work, you are going to be thinking about 30 other things, and you won't notice really small flaws in the audio. So as long as the system is not absolute garbage (see what I did there XD ) then you are probably going to be fine.
> 
> In which case, I would definitely go for something that is fun, simple, and allows you to do some experimentation.


But you recommended Schiit







. I'll keep an eye out for the Parasound ZDAC and Aune T1. I'm guessing (without Googling) that the tube is for sound and not so much for power, eh?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But you recommended Schiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll keep an eye out for the Parasound ZDAC and Aune T1. I'm guessing (without Googling) that the tube is for sound and not so much for power, eh?


I have a problem with new expensive schiit stuff.

When they are used on head-fi, they are still pretty much brand new at a MUCH more reasonable price. Plus, you are giving your money to a fellow audiophile vs Jason, who I would have some choice words for if I see him again.

And yes, the aune t1 is actually a tube buffered dac with a solid state amp.

So the tube is only there for sound.

The parasound dac is probably going to be the best sounding solution I can think of. But I am actually really tempted to push the aune t1

What kind of computer is this going to be playing from?


----------



## khanmein

where can i obtain the genuine ear & head pad for Sennheiser HD 558 with reasonable price? thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have a problem with new expensive schiit stuff.
> 
> When they are used on head-fi, they are still pretty much brand new at a MUCH more reasonable price. Plus, you are giving your money to a fellow audiophile vs Jason, who I would have some choice words for if I see him again.
> 
> And yes, the aune t1 is actually a tube buffered dac with a solid state amp.
> 
> So the tube is only there for sound.
> 
> The parasound dac is probably going to be the best sounding solution I can think of. But I am actually really tempted to push the aune t1
> 
> What kind of computer is this going to be playing from?


I was reading that the SE/MK3 is actually tube-amp vs the previous revisions. Would you recommend keeping an eye out for the Mk1 and Mk2 then?

And our good ole' trusty Lenovo T450s'.....so yeah...DAC is necessary







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> where can i obtain the genuine ear & head pad for Sennheiser HD 558 with reasonable price? thanks.


I end up breaking down and paying the full $50 or $60 that it was for a genuine pair some months back. This was for the HD600/650, so I'm sure your pads are a bit cheaper, but I wasn't able to find genuine ones for a much better deal than that







.


----------



## Spork13

More vintage tubes arrived today.
A pair of Visseaux drivers (6N7G) 1956 vintage.
Combined age of tubes in amp - 240-250 years!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But you recommended Schiit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll keep an eye out for the Parasound ZDAC and Aune T1. I'm guessing (without Googling) that the tube is for sound and not so much for power, eh?


Do some research on the Zdac power output. The v1 was a bit anemic for my T50s. The v2 has an upgraded amp section though and may be fine, I haven't had any time with one though. Sonically though the Zdac is a great option.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Do some research on the Zdac power output. The v1 was a bit anemic for my T50s. The v2 has an upgraded amp section though and may be fine, I haven't had any time with one though. Sonically though the Zdac is a great option.


Cool







. Thanks for the heads up! If you still use your T50, what do you drive them with primarily?


----------



## Shardnax

Funny that the ZDac got brought up, I'm probably going to pick one up myself sometime soon. I've decided to get it as a holdover DAC so I can pick up an amp and get my HD800S off the Essence ST's. Unless I'm mistaken it doesn't have a line-out I could use with an amp, or have I been mistaken these last few months







?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> where can i obtain the genuine ear & head pad for Sennheiser HD 558 with reasonable price? thanks.


You can't really do better than the price for legit replacements. Sennheiser has replacement parts locked down. It sucks that the prices are what they are but, at least replacement parts are available and you can know they're genuine.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks for the heads up! If you still use your T50, what do you drive them with primarily?


Don't still have my T50s. The Lyr had plenty of power, the Mojo drove them on all but a few songs (low recording levels) the Magni 2 handled them fine.


----------



## Cybertox

Here are my brand new beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro, fresh out of Germany.

The build quality and the design are simply something superb. The moment I took the headphones in my hands it just shocked me, instead of feeling like you have a pair of headphones in your hands it felt like an entire structure, a fit and robust structure. This is hands down the most premium build quality headphones I have ever laid my hands on. The design is slick, stylish and elegant, looks so much better in life than on photos, my pictures below simply do not do them enough justice in terms of aesthetic appeal. Everything feels premium, smooth and robust. The headphones adjust extremely well and small dots indicate the positioning of each side so you know whether both sides are equally adjusted or not. The box came with a case, headphones, two pair of ear pads (Balanced & Analytical), two cables (Mini-XLR Straight & Coiled), guarantee and a user manuel. I havent tried listening to them so my impressions will come a bit later once the amplifier arrives and I can drive them to their fullest potential.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those are some sexy headphones to say the least... And single cable too, which makes me quite happy ^_^


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those are some sexy headphones to say the least... And single cable too, which makes me quite happy ^_^


The headphones are as sexy as it gets, simply stunning. They already made me happy by quite a bit and I havent even listened to them yet. Single cable is where its at for me as well.


----------



## khanmein

thanks guys & the genuine parts price is totally ridiculous so i ended with the replica around USD 4.xx only


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was reading that the SE/MK3 is actually tube-amp vs the previous revisions. Would you recommend keeping an eye out for the Mk1 and Mk2 then?
> 
> And our good ole' trusty Lenovo T450s'.....so yeah...DAC is necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I end up breaking down and paying the full $50 or $60 that it was for a genuine pair some months back. This was for the HD600/650, so I'm sure your pads are a bit cheaper, but I wasn't able to find genuine ones for a much better deal than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


First off, I think it is still a tube dac. I did some research to see if it had changed, and everyone is still calling it a tube dac.

The only real change I see is that the MK3 supports dsd and it can support 24 bit at 192k where as the mk2 can only support 2 bit at 96K.

Anything beyond 16 bit 48K is pointless, and dsd is darn near useless. Sooooooooooooooo meh. Pick which ever one you want and I think you will be fone.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Perhaps it is my equipment. I went into it thinking Toslink was better but that is not the case in my situation. I hear a dramatic difference but that could be the drivers not being optimized for Toslink. I don't know.


TOSLink is garbage from most motherboards (even recent ones). If you use a dedicated audio card with high-quality digital outputs (e.g. pro audio gear) that might be a different story.

I'm going to try one of the Focusrite RedNets to go from Ethernet to AES and see what that's about.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> TOSLink is garbage from most motherboards (even recent ones). If you use a dedicated audio card with high-quality digital outputs (e.g. pro audio gear) that might be a different story.
> 
> I'm going to try one of the Focusrite RedNets to go from Ethernet to AES and see what that's about.


Explain.

Toslink is electronically isolated from the board, and it usually provides a cleaner signal than USB.

The only real issue toslink has is that it has to convert a digital signal to light, and then light back to a digital signal.

Sometimes that will introduce latency and will supposedly add a significant amount of jitter.

But considering I can move my mouse and make noise with USB, I think optical is a bit better.

Or you could use coax, but most people dont have coax soooooooo yeah.


----------



## friend'scatdied

On paper with electrical isolation and noise rejection TOSLink _should_ be better, but in practice it sounds messy from recent motherboard implementations.

Could be jitter or something else but I have no doubts that a SPDIF implementation on a dedicated pro sound card (even TOSLink but especially coax) would be a significant improvement.

No doubt USB is compromised but I'd rather have a definitively superior solution e.g. AES over PCIE or Ethernet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> On paper with electrical isolation and noise rejection TOSLink _should_ be better, but in practice it sounds messy from recent motherboard implementations.
> 
> Could be jitter or something else but I have no doubts that a SPDIF implementation on a dedicated pro sound card (even TOSLink but especially coax) would be a significant improvement.
> 
> No doubt USB is compromised but I'd rather have a definitively superior solution e.g. AES over PCIE or Ethernet.


Actually on that note, I am really curious if USB type c wont start showing up on some dacs.

Since the USB signal is directly through the PCI lane rather than the chipset it might give the audio quality of professional solutions with just a simple cable.

Also, I find that toslink works better on linux or on a hackintosh.

The problems you have with toslink could very well be driver related.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, I find that toslink works better on linux or on a hackintosh.
> 
> The problems you have with toslink could very well be driver related.


Everything is better on Linux.

The USB stack on Linux is incredible and puts both Windows and OSX implementations to shame (FWIW in recent years OSX USB is actually worse than Windows).

Try running a barebones Linux box with mpd. It might change your mind about USB.

And yes, USB Type-C is exciting. I was considering getting a Skylake mITX and running Thunderbolt 3 to an external box with a PCIE AES card, but 1) driver support was uncertain and 2) it'd end up costing me about as much as the RedNet anyway (plus the pain of selling my X99 ITX stuff).


----------



## ACM

Ready for some gore.



I think I'm ready for some new headphones anyways. These have been good for the 4+ years


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I agree. I'm the same way about stuff, but with you it's different because I know you and I know what you've heard and I understand why you call it garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Calling everything garbage because it doesn't have the bass you want on the other hand is supremely flawed.
> 
> Btw Tjj, can you recommend me an amp/DAC for work (wall powered) that works with Linux and has some power to it (for the T50RP MkIII)....preferably something under say...$300?


I don't think I do this. SHP-9500 basically have no bass and they are my favorite can of all time... I'm over it though, we can move on







please lets do... also im the onyl person on planet who loves t90s, and it has no bass virtually... i do give some details on a lot of cans, just recently i have not, but noted.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.techspot.com/news/66616-inside-soundtrack-created-human-skull.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Everything is better on Linux.
> 
> The USB stack on Linux is incredible and puts both Windows and OSX implementations to shame (FWIW in recent years OSX USB is actually worse than Windows).
> 
> Try running a barebones Linux box with mpd. It might change your mind about USB.
> 
> And yes, USB Type-C is exciting. I was considering getting a Skylake mITX and running Thunderbolt 3 to an external box with a PCIE AES card, but 1) driver support was uncertain and 2) it'd end up costing me about as much as the RedNet anyway (plus the pain of selling my X99 ITX stuff).


Its not USB that I have a problem with. It truly isn't. And I feel that what I am saying is really unfair to USB.
it
Its how computer manufactures implement USB that can make it good or bad. 99 times out of 100, the culprit is really crappy grounding on the motherboard or some stupid feature where the motherboard is boosting the usb signal.

It used to be that you could go into the bios and actually isolate a USB port from processes and noise, but I think that died when they moved all PCIe lanes to the cpu.

My ultimate problem with USB is that I always have to fiddle with USB to get it to work properly and well.

I can't go from one machine to another and expect the same performance. With optical, I usually can expect the same performance (although you now have me a bit concerned)

I will try the mpd thing when I get my dac.

I have been without a proper dac now for well over a year, and I will not grace this stupid fiio piece of junk with such power lol.


----------



## rathborne

@Tjj226 Angel, what FiiO device are you referring to







? The E10K still feels like a step up from the motherboard sound.


----------



## pez

Alright, I'm going to be instating a new rule (and bother andrews or someone to enforce it) for anyone who wants to call anything garbage/trash/junk:

*If you feel an amp, DAC, headphone, IEM, earphone, canalphone, or is garbage/trash/junk, you must give an explanation why. It's regressive to use these terms in this thread (let alone how much I see it on this forum). All of these statements will now require an explanation from now on







.*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Don't still have my T50s. The Lyr had plenty of power, the Mojo drove them on all but a few songs (low recording levels) the Magni 2 handled them fine.


Yeah, I even considered getting a Lyr for home and moving my Asgard 2 to work as that definitely had enough power to drive them I felt. I guess that's technically a $300 setup for work







. I'd still need to find a DAC, though. Nevermind my thinking-out-loud; thank you for your help







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Here are my brand new beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro, fresh out of Germany.
> 
> The build quality and the design are simply something superb. The moment I took the headphones in my hands it just shocked me, instead of feeling like you have a pair of headphones in your hands it felt like an entire structure, a fit and robust structure. This is hands down the most premium build quality headphones I have ever laid my hands on. The design is slick, stylish and elegant, looks so much better in life than on photos, my pictures below simply do not do them enough justice in terms of aesthetic appeal. Everything feels premium, smooth and robust. The headphones adjust extremely well and small dots indicate the positioning of each side so you know whether both sides are equally adjusted or not. The box came with a case, headphones, two pair of ear pads (Balanced & Analytical), two cables (Mini-XLR Straight & Coiled), guarantee and a user manuel. I havent tried listening to them so my impressions will come a bit later once the amplifier arrives and I can drive them to their fullest potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They look gorgeous. They also look so much more substantial than the previous line of Beyers. Glad to see two sets of earpads, the cables and a case. Let us know how it sounds (ASAP)







. You said you have a set of DT770s already right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> thanks guys & the genuine parts price is totally ridiculous so i ended with the replica around USD 4.xx only


Yeah, it took me 4 or 5 months of looking at the $60 price tag to pull the trigger. Of course, I understand the second thoughts on a pair of HD558 vs HD600/650. Hope they turn out to be decent for you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> First off, I think it is still a tube dac. I did some research to see if it had changed, and everyone is still calling it a tube dac.
> 
> The only real change I see is that the MK3 supports dsd and it can support 24 bit at 192k where as the mk2 can only support 2 bit at 96K.
> 
> Anything beyond 16 bit 48K is pointless, and dsd is darn near useless. Sooooooooooooooo meh. Pick which ever one you want and I think you will be fone.


Ah, well done then







. I will try and scavenge eBay and Head-fi for the next couple of weeks for these. Thanks as always







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Ready for some gore.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm ready for some new headphones anyways. These have been good for the 4+ years


What....what....what are those?

We are happy to make recommendations, though, if you can give us your budget, closed/open preference, usage scenario, and source equipment







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel, what FiiO device are you referring to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? The E10K still feels like a step up from the motherboard sound.


Its a fiio taishan

I am basically using it to bypass motherboard audio and nothing else.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah, its not a big deal. the button on front is loose and rattles is all it is i think. lol
> 
> i hope, it sounds fine, so meh.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324 i got this for $21 on sale, and it runs circles around the HE-350... how anyone in there right mind can like the HE-350 blows me away... and this is coming from the only person on the planet who loves extreme harshness (t90s) those harshes on the t90s were pure art tho... expecially with the right female vocals.
> 
> HE-350 is garbage.


no offense pez... but my post did explain why i called the hE-350 garbage... i even went into a detail comparison with what its trying to do compared to a higher end can. dont care anyway, done with this hobby. peace out bros


----------



## istudy92

YO, my geek audiophile peeps! I require you to bestow your mighty knowledge on sound and software =] and stop fightin.

So, I have creative xz sound card, and HD 650 sennhieser as my headphone. Now an issue i have had in the past and present, is that some games the dialog voice cannot be heard.

My most recent game is witcher 3, any suggestions or hints as to why I cannot hear characters talk?

2nd is that my surround sound speakers Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 connected to the sound card does not produce any sound, however when connected to my mobo it works.

Now I am not sure steps I should do to troubleshoot, or software that needs to be touched (I do have the creative driver and software updated and running thus far)

Anywho any suggestions?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> YO, my geek audiophile peeps! I require you to bestow your mighty knowledge on sound and software =] and stop fightin.
> 
> So, I have creative xz sound card, and HD 650 sennhieser as my headphone. Now an issue i have had in the past and present, is that some games the dialog voice cannot be heard.
> 
> My most recent game is witcher 3, any suggestions or hints as to why I cannot hear characters talk?
> 
> 2nd is that my surround sound speakers Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 connected to the sound card does not produce any sound, however when connected to my mobo it works.
> 
> Now I am not sure steps I should do to troubleshoot, or software that needs to be touched (I do have the creative driver and software updated and running thus far)
> 
> Anywho any suggestions?


That is either a diver issue or your sound card is just plain broken.

I would try to reinstall the driver, or just do a clean format of windows.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no offense pez... but my post did explain why i called the hE-350 garbage... i even went into a detail comparison with what its trying to do compared to a higher end can. dont care anyway, done with this hobby. peace out bros


I didn't quote you in any of that post or direct it at you. I actually was referring to both Tjj and friend'scatdied since they proceeded with more garbage/trash-calling speak







. No need to be upset, bud







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> YO, my geek audiophile peeps! I require you to bestow your mighty knowledge on sound and software =] and stop fightin.
> 
> So, I have creative xz sound card, and HD 650 sennhieser as my headphone. Now an issue i have had in the past and present, is that some games the dialog voice cannot be heard.
> 
> My most recent game is witcher 3, any suggestions or hints as to why I cannot hear characters talk?
> 
> 2nd is that my surround sound speakers Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 connected to the sound card does not produce any sound, however when connected to my mobo it works.
> 
> Now I am not sure steps I should do to troubleshoot, or software that needs to be touched (I do have the creative driver and software updated and running thus far)
> 
> Anywho any suggestions?


What happens if you uninstall the Createive crapware and just have the normal driver going? Also, silly question, but if you go into Windows options, do you have all of he bitrates selected to run? I have a pretty good feeling it's up to that Creative suite of software you may have installed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> YO, my geek audiophile peeps! I require you to bestow your mighty knowledge on sound and software =] and stop fightin.
> 
> So, I have creative xz sound card, and HD 650 sennhieser as my headphone. Now an issue i have had in the past and present, is that some games the dialog voice cannot be heard.
> 
> My most recent game is witcher 3, any suggestions or hints as to why I cannot hear characters talk?
> 
> 2nd is that my surround sound speakers Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 connected to the sound card does not produce any sound, however when connected to my mobo it works.
> 
> Now I am not sure steps I should do to troubleshoot, or software that needs to be touched (I do have the creative driver and software updated and running thus far)
> 
> Anywho any suggestions?


Out of sheer curiosity.... When your speakers are attached to the sound card and no sound is going through to them.... Do you also have headphones plugged in? A lot of products will automatically mute speakers if headphones are plugged in. If it's just speakers, the next thing I'd check is playback devices to see if Windows decided a monitor or something else should have priority (as opposed to your speakers). I've had this happen every now and then with either nvidia drivers taking priority via the hdmi, or occasionally Windows derping and choosing the headphone out built into my monitors.


----------



## caenlen

@ pez

well I did mention in my very first post when I got the HE-350's I would do some in-depth reviews in a week or two in a video. and I thought your comments were directed solely at me and only at me, because I specifically said garbage in one of my posts, and that is the term you used as well...

we are all good, lets just move on, and noted that I need to just not say anything until my in-depth reviews are ready, no worries


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just bought a pair of Razer Kraken USB over-ear surround sound headphones because I was told second cheapest is always the best. What DAC/amp combo should I buy to go along with it?


Refund them, you have 14 days from purchase as per European Policy.

Try to find this in a UK shop, it was just released last week: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826738012 Will save you money, and it has insane sound stage, imaging, and bass. Clarity is honestly good as well.

For deeper bass gaming headset but slightly less sound stage and imaging, $10 less is this one http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324

@pez it also runs circles and laughs at the HE-350 at half the price (just picking on you bud haha, but yeah it is also true)

Ultimate Gaming can on a budget is Hyperx Cloud Stinger this year, I know that much, I have been very impressed with these cans. For $50 it sounds better than many cans 3x its price point, including the Sennheiser Game Headsets. I even like it better than its bigger brother the Hypxer Revolution, and the Revolution runs circles around Cloud 1 and 2...

so yeah AAA for $50. cheers man.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ pez
> 
> well I did mention in my very first post when I got the HE-350's I would do some in-depth reviews in a week or two in a video. and I thought your comments were directed solely at me and only at me, because I specifically said garbage in one of my posts, and that is the term you used as well...
> 
> we are all good, lets just move on, and noted that I need to just not say anything until my in-depth reviews are ready, no worries


Well stop mucking about and get it done already







.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What....what....what are those?
> 
> We are happy to make recommendations, though, if you can give us your budget, closed/open preference, usage scenario, and source equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Those are my old HD 380 Pros.

Budget = $300-400 | I've only ever had closed, no open experience (guessing they have more tame bass & better soundstage?) | Usage would be general everyday use (Music, Gaming, VoIP, Movies). | For equipment I would really like to get a DAC/Amp vs my current on-board sound.

I did have a future budget setup in mind, you guys can critique if you want.
(Don't worry about cables, I have everything needed)
SMSL SD793-II DAC/Amp for headphones
SMSL SA50 50Wx2 for my bookshelf speakers (Currently running off a huge & old A/V receiver)
DT 770 PRO 250 ohms

Might get some new bookshelf speakers soon too, if anyone has recommendations for $200 or below post it up. I heard people talk about Fluance SX6, Elac B5 & Fluance Signature Series.

Thanks!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Those are my old HD 380 Pros.
> 
> Budget = $300-400 | I've only ever had closed, no open experience (guessing they have more tame bass & better soundstage?) | Usage would be general everyday use (Music, Gaming, VoIP, Movies). | For equipment I would really like to get a DAC/Amp vs my current on-board sound.
> 
> I did have a future budget setup in mind, you guys can critique if you want.
> (Don't worry about cables, I have everything needed)
> SMSL SD793-II DAC/Amp for headphones
> SMSL SA50 50Wx2 for my bookshelf speakers (Currently running off a huge & old A/V receiver)
> DT 770 PRO 250 ohms
> 
> Might get some new bookshelf speakers soon too, if anyone has recommendations for $200 or below post it up. I heard people talk about Fluance SX6, Elac B5 & Fluance Signature Series.
> 
> Thanks!


Hmm, are you a fan of treble? Beyerdynamics are rather spikey and bright at the top end. Some people don't like them for that reason. Also, if these are going to be used at home, I'd highly recommend open backed ones.

How did you like the HD380s? If you were a big fan of them, it might be a good idea to try another pair of Senns like the HD598. Great all around cans and pretty much tops for comfort.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hmm, are you a fan of treble? Beyerdynamics are rather spikey and bright at the top end. Some people don't like them for that reason. Also, if these are going to be used at home, I'd highly recommend open backed ones.
> 
> How did you like the HD380s? If you were a big fan of them, it might be a good idea to try another pair of Senns like the HD598. Great all around cans and pretty much tops for comfort.


Slightly more treble wouldn't bother me, so I should probably look at the DT990 Pros for open back?

The HD380s are okay but if I wear them for 2-3 hours I start to get a slight headache, they clamp down on my glasses really hard. The reason I looked at DT series is they seem to have nice soft pads that wouldn't push my glasses into my head as much.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Those are my old HD 380 Pros.
> 
> Budget = $300-400 | I've only ever had closed, no open experience (guessing they have more tame bass & better soundstage?) | Usage would be general everyday use (Music, Gaming, VoIP, Movies). | For equipment I would really like to get a DAC/Amp vs my current on-board sound.
> 
> I did have a future budget setup in mind, you guys can critique if you want.
> (Don't worry about cables, I have everything needed)
> SMSL SD793-II DAC/Amp for headphones
> SMSL SA50 50Wx2 for my bookshelf speakers (Currently running off a huge & old A/V receiver)
> DT 770 PRO 250 ohms
> 
> Might get some new bookshelf speakers soon too, if anyone has recommendations for $200 or below post it up. I heard people talk about Fluance SX6, Elac B5 & Fluance Signature Series.
> 
> Thanks!


maybe get some some cheap new pads for you 380's and keep them as a back-up set?

Anyway, open headphones don't necessarily have tamer bass, but almost always have a better/bigger soundstage. I would personally definitely go for open headphones unless the sound leakage might bother anyone or if you're in a noisy environment.

The Philips SPH9500's are always great and kick way above their on sale price.
The AKG K701 are one of the best when it comes to sound stage, but are slightly anemic in the low end.
The AKG K7XX or K7XX Red Edition still have a great sound stage, and a better low end.
The Beyerdynamic DT 880 Premium 250 is an all around good choise
And for scheer soundstage and imaging, but not much else, the AT ATH-AD700X


The DAC/Amp and speaker amp you chose are decent from what I've read.


----------



## Shardnax

The HD600/650 are within your budget and are very highly regarded. I've heard the clamp is very strong out of the box but it can be lessened by stretching the headband.


----------



## pez

I've heard the 380's before and actually really admired the sound. I didn't care for their clamp, however. I would say the HD600 and HD650 are definitely in the realm of their sound, buy slightly warmer and laid back. If you listen to EDM and the like, you'd appreciate the HD650 better, but if it's anything but, I'd recommend the HD600.


----------



## ACM

Oh god, so many options. HD650s are peaking over my budget (Headphones, DAC/AMP & Speaker amp).

So the HD600s are similar in sound to the HD 380 Pros. Hmmm.

My biggest problem is comfort (I wear headphones for 6-8 hours a day so my concern is mainly the clamp on my glasses).

I'll probably order something soon since I need to order my new mobo & gpu after my H100i leaked all over.

As of right now I'm looking at the DT-990 Pro for a cheaper & comfortable option & HD600 for a more expensive options.


----------



## Alex132

HD650s + EQ + Schiit stack. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Alex132

Also, this looks very good: http://schiit.com/products/jotunheim


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Also, this looks very good: http://schiit.com/products/jotunheim


yep, I am still trying to decide if I want to sell my Vali 2 for that or not.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Oh god, so many options. HD650s are peaking over my budget (Headphones, DAC/AMP & Speaker amp).
> 
> So the HD600s are similar in sound to the HD 380 Pros. Hmmm.
> 
> My biggest problem is comfort (I wear headphones for 6-8 hours a day so my concern is mainly the clamp on my glasses).
> 
> I'll probably order something soon since I need to order my new mobo & gpu after my H100i leaked all over.
> 
> As of right now I'm looking at the DT-990 Pro for a cheaper & comfortable option & HD600 for a more expensive options.


The 650 should be just a little under budget from Amazon. I've heard the HD700 is similar in comfort level to the HD800|S (which is outstanding, and I'm a fellow glasses wearer), they're within budget if you go used.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Oh god, so many options. HD650s are peaking over my budget (Headphones, DAC/AMP & Speaker amp).
> 
> So the HD600s are similar in sound to the HD 380 Pros. Hmmm.
> 
> My biggest problem is comfort (I wear headphones for 6-8 hours a day so my concern is mainly the clamp on my glasses).
> 
> I'll probably order something soon since I need to order my new mobo & gpu after my H100i leaked all over.
> 
> As of right now I'm looking at the DT-990 Pro for a cheaper & comfortable option & HD600 for a more expensive options.


I know you seem to have changed your mind but if you were to get the 770, make sure to get the 80 Ohm version instead of the 250. They are easier to drive and have more bass presence when compared to its counterparts like the 32 and 250 ohm.

If you have to decide between the DT990 and the HD600 I would recommend going the Sennheiser way. The HD600 not only have a better soundstage and a more neutral and natural sound, they are also lighter which makes them great for longer sessions.


----------



## SlyFox

I disagree, I don't think you should go with the HD600 if your budget is $300 - 400. The HD600 are really picky about amps, you'd need to go with either the Vali 2, Valhalla 2, or Bottlehead which is already going to put you way outside your budget. That's not even including the DAC!

I'd be more inclined to go with the AKG 7xx and whatever dac/headphone amp you want. That way your still within your budget. I think you'll really like the sound signature on the AKG especially coming from a closed headphone. But if you have your heart set on the 770/990's then go for it.


----------



## ACM

Me right now.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I disagree, I don't think you should go with the HD600 if your budget is $300 - 400. The HD600 are really picky about amps, you'd need to go with either the Vali 2, Valhalla 2, or Bottlehead which is already going to put you way outside your budget. That's not even including the DAC!
> 
> I'd be more inclined to go with the AKG 7xx and whatever dac/headphone amp you want. That way your still within your budget. I think you'll really like the sound signature on the AKG especially coming from a closed headphone. But if you have your heart set on the 770/990's then go for it.


I wouldn't agree unless picking up an amp later is completely off the table.


----------



## Dagamus NM

I don't know anything about the DT770/990s but I have both the HD650 and AKG K7xx. I find the AKG more comfortable. The cable was more annoying on my neck. Just didn't like the feel of the material. I ordered a cable with braided sleeving over it and am happy.

The HD650 sounds better and I imagine that the HD600 would as well but the differences are not huge. For what you say you need in the headphone and the pricing I suggest you consider the AKG K7xx.

I got mine cheap off of massdrop. I pair them with the xDuoo XD-05 and the lightning to USB3 cable from my iPhone. I keep this setup in my office at the hospital as it sounds good and if it got stolen I wouldn't be as sad as if it were one of my other setups. My other office is more secure. I think I paid somewhere between $100 and $200 for the xDuoo and about the same for the headphones. Another $40 for the cable, and $50 for the headphone cable.

So under $500 for everything, probably closer to $400.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't quote you in any of that post or direct it at you. I actually was referring to both Tjj and friend'scatdied since they proceeded with more garbage/trash-calling speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well hold on there pez.

I know I say garbage a lot, but what I really mean to say is dog schiit. But standards wont let me









Joking aside, I am going to go on a bit of a rant here, and it is by no way directed to you or at you.

The sad truth is that I would say that at least 80% of what is on the market is actually absolute crap. I am saying this more out of frustration than I am out of demeaning tone.

Consider this. With a very very modest cnc machine and a few hundred bucks, you can make the sennheiser HE-90. Platinum coated strators and all.

If you get really comfortable with the process of making the headphones, I would go so far as to say that you could build the HE-90s and the amp it comes with for less than 500 bucks.

With that in mind, I would argue that most people actually spend money on audio gear for convience rather than quality. Which is fine, I have no issues with that what so ever.

However the price of convince is only worth a certain amount. At some point I expect that some level of standards should be met. If someone is releasing a piece of gear, it means they have heard it, and priced it accordingly.

If that piece of gear fails to meet standards, then what is there left to say?

The HE-560 is a 600-700 dollar pair of headphones, and they sound totally anemic and clinical. The HD800s still don't have any bass, and sennheiser apparently knew this which is why they made the hd800s which barely fixes the problem. The LCD-2 which I like a lot only sounds decent with the prefazor model and a set of after market headphone cables.

The AKG K7XXs are way too bright, the beyerdynaic stuff just doesn't like mid range frequencies.

I could go on and on and on.

And here is the kicker. Go get a pair of sennheiser HD201s for 20 bucks and plug them into a decent amp. They don't sound spectacular, but I think most people would find that they actually don't do anything drastically wrong. They have a small amount of bass, the mids are pleasant, and the highs are pretty tame. The sound stage is a bit small, but again, not too bad really.

They are just a simple OK sounding pair of headphones with a 20 dollar price tag.

At some point, you start to learn that everything and everyone in the audio world is full of schiit, and the manufacturers are greedy schmucks who just want to take your money, or they are too stupid to know any better.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> And here is the kicker. Go get a pair of sennheiser HD201s for 20 bucks and plug them into a decent amp. They don't sound spectacular, but I think most people would find that they actually don't do anything drastically wrong. They have a small amount of bass, the mids are pleasant, and the highs are pretty tame. The sound stage is a bit small, but again, not too bad really.
> 
> They are just a simple OK sounding pair of headphones with a 20 dollar price tag.


Now @caenlen is going to go buy an HD 201.


----------



## Cybertox

@ACM

You can always upgrade your AMP/DAC set-up, HD600s will do well and for the most part significantly better than the DT990s, especially long term.

Nonetheless, it is entirely up to you and your own preferences.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Extremely long post.


I'm not going to attempt to justify the price but... I highly doubt that material cost is under $500.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Now @caenlen is going to go buy an HD 201.


lol, nah I have tried HD 201 and 202 before, they are terrible quality in sound imo, my 8323's stomp them (for that price range, again everyone likes different sound sigantures though, because z-reviews says other cans stomp the 8323's but w.e) I will admit, my 8323's are now retired, because these Plantronics Rig headset at $21 stomps them, in bass, soundstage, everything... the bass has a really nice extension to it for only $21 haha, its not perfect, little treble spiky, and imaging and sound stage is not as good as the Kingston Hyperx Stinger headset that just came out, so Stinger still wins for me in the budget arena overall.

@ACm +rep for the parks and recreation gif, my fav show of all time, especially since i live in indiana and you have no idea how much of that show is actually true, its insanely funny to me, @ACm try the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour earpads, you don't need an adapter, they pop right off, and the velours wrap around perfect, increasing bass as well since your ear sits closer to driver. those cans are very unique... Imaging is 10/10 and only cost $60 new.

@tjjangel I am still looking for a used LCD-2 on head-fi, saw a bamboo one for $605, but it got snatched up to quick, was a pre-fazor. Will keep my eyes peeled though. If you ever get the chance to try the Kingston Hyperx Cloud Stinger at $49.99 that came out last week, or need to recc a gaming headset to someone I recc that one more than even my $15 8323's now, those cans go way above their weight class. also, I agree with majority of what you said in your rant post above. my only issue is what is your hate for Schiit? the Jotunheim for instance is priced very well and kicks a lot of butt according to a lot of things I have read, finally an amp for the masses that punches way above its weight class, this is the kind of behavior you want to see more of I thought?

@pez my he-350s are for sell on various websites, you love them so much please buy DDDD I just bought some Sennheiser HD700s at $350 shipped no tax, sealed new... can't wait, everyone hates on them like they do the T90s, haha going to be a lot of


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol, nah I have tried HD 201 and 202 before, they are terrible quality in sound imo, my 8323's stomp them (for that price range, again everyone likes different sound sigantures though, because z-reviews says other cans stomp the 8323's but w.e) I will admit, my 8323's are now retired, because these Plantronics Rig headset at $21 stomps them, in bass, soundstage, everything... the bass has a really nice extension to it for only $21 haha, its not perfect, little treble spiky, and imaging and sound stage is not as good as the Kingston Hyperx Stinger headset that just came out, so Stinger still wins for me in the budget arena overall.
> 
> @ACm +rep for the parks and recreation gif, my fav show of all time, especially since i live in indiana and you have no idea how much of that show is actually true, its insanely funny to me, @ACm try the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour earpads, you don't need an adapter, they pop right off, and the velours wrap around perfect, increasing bass as well since your ear sits closer to driver. those cans are very unique... Imaging is 10/10 and only cost $60 new.
> 
> @tjjangel I am still looking for a used LCD-2 on head-fi, saw a bamboo one for $605, but it got snatched up to quick, was a pre-fazor. Will keep my eyes peeled though. If you ever get the chance to try the Kingston Hyperx Cloud Stinger at $49.99 that came out last week, or need to recc a gaming headset to someone I recc that one more than even my $15 8323's now, those cans go way above their weight class. also, I agree with majority of what you said in your rant post above. my only issue is what is your hate for Schiit? the Jotunheim for instance is priced very well and kicks a lot of butt according to a lot of things I have read, finally an amp for the masses that punches way above its weight class, this is the kind of behavior you want to see more of I thought?
> 
> @pez my he-350s are for sell on various websites, you love them so much please buy DDDD I just bought some Sennheiser HD700s at $350 shipped no tax, sealed new... can't wait, everyone hates on them like they do the T90s, haha going to be a lot of


Did you buy them from an authorized dealer?


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ACm +rep for the parks and recreation gif, my fav show of all time, especially since i live in indiana and you have no idea how much of that show is actually true, its insanely funny to me, @ACm try the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour earpads, you don't need an adapter, they pop right off, and the velours wrap around perfect, increasing bass as well since your ear sits closer to driver. those cans are very unique... Imaging is 10/10 and only cost $60 new.


Amazing show, I'm originally from Wanatah Indiana. Maybe I'll try the Philips with pads and spend more money on a dac & amp if I want different headphone later..

I'm so confused on what to do. lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'm not going to attempt to justify the price but... I highly doubt that material cost is under $500.


Noooooooo sir.

Electrostatic headphones are dirt cheap to make. There is a whole thread on the head-fi diy section about this.

The copper for the strators run anywhere from 20 to 50 bucks depending on the quality and quantity you want to buy.

The mylar is also right around 20 bucks depending on the thickness and amount you want.

The only real thing that gets in the way of cost is that sometimes you are forced to purchase way more material than you need. Like a copper sheet might cost you 50-60 bucks but thats because it is a 4x4 foot sheet and you only need like a quarter of the material.

Electroplating is an extra step specifically for the HE-90s, and most people have the equipment in their home to electroplate stuff. And you only need such a tiny amount of platinum that you can get it from ebay for a few bucks.

For 100 bucks, you should easily be able to buy all the materials and still have some breathing room for other costs to make quite a few drivers.

The big cost is the amp.

I believe it is an all tube amp in a push pull configuration that runs the headphones directly off of the tube outputs.

It does not look like it uses a tube rectifier, so I would say that it uses about a 100 dollar power transformer and maybe 60 bucks for the rest of the power supply.

The main amp is probably 200 bucks for everything else. The only thing I am unsure about is the tubes. If they are some super rare fancy tubes, then yeah the price would shoot up a lot.

But it looks like they might be 12ax7s with two el84s in push pull. IDK. Hard to say.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol, nah I have tried HD 201 and 202 before, they are terrible quality in sound imo, my 8323's stomp them (for that price range, again everyone likes different sound sigantures though, because z-reviews says other cans stomp the 8323's but w.e) I will admit, my 8323's are now retired, because these Plantronics Rig headset at $21 stomps them, in bass, soundstage, everything... the bass has a really nice extension to it for only $21 haha, its not perfect, little treble spiky, and imaging and sound stage is not as good as the Kingston Hyperx Stinger headset that just came out, so Stinger still wins for me in the budget arena overall.


It also largely depends on the amp you use to power the headphones though.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooo sir.
> 
> Electrostatic headphones are dirt cheap to make. There is a whole thread on the head-fi diy section about this.
> 
> The copper for the strators run anywhere from 20 to 50 bucks depending on the quality and quantity you want to buy.
> 
> The mylar is also right around 20 bucks depending on the thickness and amount you want.
> 
> The only real thing that gets in the way of cost is that sometimes you are forced to purchase way more material than you need. Like a copper sheet might cost you 50-60 bucks but thats because it is a 4x4 foot sheet and you only need like a quarter of the material.
> 
> Electroplating is an extra step specifically for the HE-90s, and most people have the equipment in their home to electroplate stuff. And you only need such a tiny amount of platinum that you can get it from ebay for a few bucks.
> 
> For 100 bucks, you should easily be able to buy all the materials and still have some breathing room for other costs to make quite a few drivers.
> 
> The big cost is the amp.
> 
> I believe it is an all tube amp in a push pull configuration that runs the headphones directly off of the tube outputs.
> 
> It does not look like it uses a tube rectifier, so I would say that it uses about a 100 dollar power transformer and maybe 60 bucks for the rest of the power supply.
> 
> The main amp is probably 200 bucks for everything else. The only thing I am unsure about is the tubes. If they are some super rare fancy tubes, then yeah the price would shoot up a lot.
> 
> But it looks like they might be 12ax7s with two el84s in push pull. IDK. Hard to say.


There's the enclosure/cup design and the driver itself to consider, plus the pads and headband. Short of stumbling into it on your first go it seems less than likely that someone could buy what they needed and assemble it all into an excellently performing headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There's the enclosure/cup design and the driver itself to consider, plus the pads and headband. Short of stumbling into it on your first go it seems less than likely that someone could buy what they needed and assemble it all into an excellently performing headphone.


Its not a complex enclosure at all.

Its a wooden oval and that's about it. Electrostatic headphones do not care about the enclosure very much. Its pretty much there to allow the drivers to sit on your head and prevent you from sticking your fingers in and getting shocked.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Did you buy them from an authorized dealer?


Authorized dealer for what? and yes I think Adorama is authorized, I am not 100% sure though.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its not a complex enclosure at all.
> 
> Its a wooden oval and that's about it. Electrostatic headphones do not care about the enclosure very much. Its pretty much there to allow the drivers to sit on your head and prevent you from sticking your fingers in and getting shocked.


Make some DIY-HE90s and sell 'em for a killing







. I think there's definitely a market for cheaper stats out there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Authorized dealer for what? and yes I think Adorama is authorized, I am not 100% sure though.


For warranty service from Sennheiser, here's a link to the list: https://en-us.sennheiser.com/authorized-dealers

Adorama is indeed on there.


----------



## Cybertox

If you ask me I would much rather spend more money on a pair of headphones which was designed and manufactured competently by qualified people in a professional environment in Germany than on something which was built by some amateur in his basement using cheap materials.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> YO, my geek audiophile peeps! I require you to bestow your mighty knowledge on sound and software =] and stop fightin.
> 
> So, I have creative xz sound card, and HD 650 sennhieser as my headphone. Now an issue i have had in the past and present, is that some games the dialog voice cannot be heard.
> 
> My most recent game is witcher 3, any suggestions or hints as to why I cannot hear characters talk?
> 
> 2nd is that my surround sound speakers Logitech Surround Sound Speakers Z506 connected to the sound card does not produce any sound, however when connected to my mobo it works.
> 
> Now I am not sure steps I should do to troubleshoot, or software that needs to be touched (I do have the creative driver and software updated and running thus far)
> 
> Anywho any suggestions?


Hi, is the voice always gone or is it a random and intermittent issue? You also mentioned speakers? It sounds like the game is using a 5.1ch setup and placing all voices in the centre channel as expected but because the headphones are only two channel you're only getting the left and right signals sent to the headphones.

Edit: what are the speaker settings in Windows and the Creative SBX Pro console and what happens when you test each channel?


----------



## rathborne

Regarding the HD650s I wear glasses all the time and can wear the HD650s for hours without problems








. I just have two neat channels in the pads







. For amplification I use a Bottlehead Crack for dedicated music sessions or an O2 when gaming and the O2 has plenty of power to drive them well (though get the 6x gain version as the 3.5x in some instances isn't quite enough







). And while its not pretty I do use the FiiO E10K as the DAC so all up the DAC and Amp for the PC setup was rather cheap and keeps me happy







.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> razer kraken v1 sales for $70 USD... thats like 50 quid... you got jipped. return it for a refund. ill browse some UK stores for you and find you a 100x better can for that price for gaming.


I don't actually have them yet, I was supposed to get them on the weekend.

I'll probably get some Sennheiser ATH-M50s or something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ignore Andrews. He's a bad troll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't actually have them yet, I was supposed to get them on the weekend.
> 
> I'll probably get some Sennheiser ATH-M50s or something.


ATH-M50s have 0 ZERO sound stage... they are terrible for gaming, great for slamming music, but terrible for gaming... the ATH-m40x is better than m50x for gaming, just look up reviews on both. z-reviews, and head-fi overall reviews, and sometimes I dig a little deeper and check out headphonia or even some place obscure.

sigh... well I have given you my budget advice young padawan, it is all I can do. I saved you money and gave you better gaming can than m50x would ever be able to obtain, you need that sound stage and imaging for gaming. if you want trance music, or any bass music, i am fine supporting the m50x.

I am wearing my hyper cloud stinger as i write this... i like it a lot honestly and I have tried a ton of cans... everyone likes different things though, but I am telling you right now you want more sound stage for gaming than m50x can deliver. if you can find kingston hyperx cloud revolver (it is much nicer than cloud 1 and 2) then that is a good option as well. Stinger might not be an option yet due to limited availability, i would say revolver does do some things better than stinger, but they are pretty top notch both of them. (fyi i am not cloud fanboy, i hated the cloud 1 and 2 at how bad they sounded and immediatley went back to my shp-9500's for gaming)


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is either a diver issue or your sound card is just plain broken.
> 
> I would try to reinstall the driver, or just do a clean format of windows.


Nope and nope, I did clean install of Windows 10 professional, and driver zero effect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't quote you in any of that post or direct it at you. I actually was referring to both Tjj and friend'scatdied since they proceeded with more garbage/trash-calling speak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . No need to be upset, bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> What happens if you uninstall the Createive crapware and just have the normal driver going? Also, silly question, but if you go into Windows options, do you have all of he bitrates selected to run? I have a pretty good feeling it's up to that Creative suite of software you may have installed.


not sure how to cheak the bitrates and stuff (but read comments below)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity.... When your speakers are attached to the sound card and no sound is going through to them.... Do you also have headphones plugged in? A lot of products will automatically mute speakers if headphones are plugged in. If it's just speakers, the next thing I'd check is playback devices to see if Windows decided a monitor or something else should have priority (as opposed to your speakers). I've had this happen every now and then with either nvidia drivers taking priority via the hdmi, or occasionally Windows derping and choosing the headphone out built into my monitors.


negative: Speakers are connected to the mobo, not sound card because if connected to the sound card, nothing works. As a side note I only use front R/L and center speakers so..3.1?

Now as a general question, if I were to finally get the speakers to work connected to the sound card, the HD650, should I be connecting it directly to sound card or can it be connected to the output of the speaker control center which would be connected to the sound card. (Not sure if sound quality would be affected)

*Troubleshooting outcomes based on comments/replys:*

I uninstalled all of creative bloatware software, and disabled on BIOS the HDAudio.

Results:

Now my speakers work connected on soundcard, but my headphones do not. I went on playback settings and I see an option called "headphones" "HD audio device not connected"
and I go on description
"Device HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020023&REV_1009\5&32e2be4c&1&0101 requires further installation."

Now is this option my actual headphones?

Update 2:

So I decided for the sake of following ALL comments, I deleted sound drivers and software combined. I let windows 10 do its own thing, this allowed speakers to work on soundcard,

Then Headphone would NOT work on speaker, so I went to download creative software/driver reboot and headphone works on soundcard.

Next question would be, what is the best/fastest way to switch between the two without going to playback?


----------



## rathborne

Its painful but i think you do need to swap the playback device in Windows each time you want to go between speakers and headphones. That way when using speakers you use proper 5.1ch sound and for headphones you can specifically adjust virtualised sound and other SBX Pro features that don't make sense to the speakers.

Swapping devices will also make sure that games that are properly coded for headphones will sound correct (theoretically).


----------



## ACM

Well I decided.

I went with the SHP9500 like Gilles3000 & caenlen suggested after reading a lot of reviews about them. Seems like they're comfortable & minimal clamp out of box (unlike the DT Pros or HD600 that I would need to bend the metal band or use books).

Figured I will buy something cheap, put the HM5 pads on it & give it a try. If I don't like them I'll give them away to someone & get a different set that was mentioned in this thread.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Well I decided.
> 
> I went with the SHP9500 like Gilles3000 & caenlen suggested after reading a lot of reviews about them. Seems like they're comfortable & minimal clamp out of box (unlike the DT Pros or HD600 that I would need to bend the metal band or use books).
> 
> Figured I will buy something cheap, put the HM5 pads on it & give it a try. If I don't like them I'll give them away to someone & get a different set that was mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


The SHP9500 are great entry level audio headphones, so definitely a great pair to start out and possibly end up with. There are a lot of great features about it and when you factor in that you could find them for as low as $40, it really was a hidden gem. I got a pair for my best friend along with a Sansa Clip+ for his birthday one year and he still uses them to this day. Lots of us are going to have $400+ headphones here, so keep in mind sometimes opinions can sound skewed as performance to dollar ratio can get numb.







Sometimes some will believe it's worth the investment and waiting to get a K7xx, HD650, or Fostex TH-X00 even, but headphones and music is a journey. Sometimes you get on the freeway and sometimes you take a scenic tour to really find out what you want. Sometimes you will have multiple stops and other times, just you find the perfect one. Do what can truly afford and make sure you do not give in to the temptation of putting something like the HD800S on your credit card, a temptation I fight over often.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its how computer manufactures implement USB that can make it good or bad. 99 times out of 100, the culprit is really crappy grounding on the motherboard or some stupid feature where the motherboard is boosting the usb signal.


Implementation goes both ways, too. USB receivers are still improving -- the Singxer F-1 is a good example. USB is likely suffering from different types of signal degradation on both transmitting and receiving ends, but based on my testing stock motherboard optical isn't really a consistently better alternative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The sad truth is that I would say that at least 80% of what is on the market is actually absolute crap. I am saying this more out of frustration than I am out of demeaning tone.


Yes, most stuff out there is garbage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Electrostatic headphones do not care about the enclosure very much.


Backwave matters. A lot. It's one of a few reasons why companies like Kingsound have tried to make electrostatics that didn't end up performing well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The HD600/650 are within your budget and are very highly regarded. I've heard the clamp is very strong out of the box but it can be lessened by stretching the headband.


I have to agree with this. I found my pair of HD 600's to be almost uncomfortably tight at first, then after a while let hubby steal my pair, which a few months later I stole back for use with watching movies. Such a difference a bit of time being broken in will make.

And I wear Oakley Socket 4.0 glasses, which have reasonably thick arms - not that I have had any pinching issues with my AKG K712's or the HD 600's and them (original pinching issue on my HD 600's was under the ear along the jaw line).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Well I decided.
> 
> I went with the SHP9500 like Gilles3000 & caenlen suggested after reading a lot of reviews about them. Seems like they're comfortable & minimal clamp out of box (unlike the DT Pros or HD600 that I would need to bend the metal band or use books).
> 
> Figured I will buy something cheap, put the HM5 pads on it & give it a try. If I don't like them I'll give them away to someone & get a different set that was mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


yep, here is a video for you on how to do the earpads proper, I made it for you tonight. watch at 2x speed cause I talk slow, dat Indiana southern accent yo


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yep, here is a video for you on how to do the earpads proper, I made it for you tonight. watch at 2x speed cause I talk slow, dat Indiana southern accent yo


Thanks man.
A true headphone god.


----------



## pez

EDIT: BTW @caenlen, I got the alcantara Shure pads for my Fostex...very worth it indeed. Ironically, I FINALLY got my $50 MIR from Fostex the same day







.

Quoting a lot here, so hopefully I can gather all my thoughts and remember what I was going to say







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Oh god, so many options. HD650s are peaking over my budget (Headphones, DAC/AMP & Speaker amp).
> 
> So the HD600s are similar in sound to the HD 380 Pros. Hmmm.
> 
> My biggest problem is comfort (I wear headphones for 6-8 hours a day so my concern is mainly the clamp on my glasses).
> 
> I'll probably order something soon since I need to order my new mobo & gpu after my H100i leaked all over.
> 
> As of right now I'm looking at the DT-990 Pro for a cheaper & comfortable option & HD600 for a more expensive options.


Yeah, the HD380 sound is a very unique one. I really loved it, but the reason I didn't actually invest in them was the comfort. I wore them in a Best Buy for around an hour (surprised I was there that long) and when I took them off my ears were a bit heated and because I also wear glasses, it left me a bit achy. The Beyer line is extremely comfy, and the HD600/650 are comfy after breaking in the rather stiff stock pads. You'd be surprised how soft they get after a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I disagree, I don't think you should go with the HD600 if your budget is $300 - 400. The HD600 are really picky about amps, you'd need to go with either the Vali 2, Valhalla 2, or Bottlehead which is already going to put you way outside your budget. That's not even including the DAC!
> 
> I'd be more inclined to go with the AKG 7xx and whatever dac/headphone amp you want. That way your still within your budget. I think you'll really like the sound signature on the AKG especially coming from a closed headphone. But if you have your heart set on the 770/990's then go for it.


On the contrary, actually. The HD600 do very well with most amps and don't take a whole lot to sound _good_, but they scale extremely well with better amping and can sound _great_ with amps like the BHC+SB, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well hold on there pez.
> 
> I know I say garbage a lot, but what I really mean to say is dog schiit. But standards wont let me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joking aside, I am going to go on a bit of a rant here, and it is by no way directed to you or at you.
> 
> The sad truth is that I would say that at least 80% of what is on the market is actually absolute crap. I am saying this more out of frustration than I am out of demeaning tone.
> 
> Consider this. With a very very modest cnc machine and a few hundred bucks, you can make the sennheiser HE-90. Platinum coated strators and all.
> 
> If you get really comfortable with the process of making the headphones, I would go so far as to say that you could build the HE-90s and the amp it comes with for less than 500 bucks.
> 
> With that in mind, I would argue that most people actually spend money on audio gear for convience rather than quality. Which is fine, I have no issues with that what so ever.
> 
> However the price of convince is only worth a certain amount. At some point I expect that some level of standards should be met. If someone is releasing a piece of gear, it means they have heard it, and priced it accordingly.
> 
> If that piece of gear fails to meet standards, then what is there left to say?
> 
> The HE-560 is a 600-700 dollar pair of headphones, and they sound totally anemic and clinical. The HD800s still don't have any bass, and sennheiser apparently knew this which is why they made the hd800s which barely fixes the problem. The LCD-2 which I like a lot only sounds decent with the prefazor model and a set of after market headphone cables.
> 
> The AKG K7XXs are way too bright, the beyerdynaic stuff just doesn't like mid range frequencies.
> 
> I could go on and on and on.
> 
> And here is the kicker. Go get a pair of sennheiser HD201s for 20 bucks and plug them into a decent amp. They don't sound spectacular, but I think most people would find that they actually don't do anything drastically wrong. They have a small amount of bass, the mids are pleasant, and the highs are pretty tame. The sound stage is a bit small, but again, not too bad really.
> 
> They are just a simple OK sounding pair of headphones with a 20 dollar price tag.
> 
> At some point, you start to learn that everything and everyone in the audio world is full of schiit, and the manufacturers are greedy schmucks who just want to take your money, or they are too stupid to know any better.


I didn't feel that was directed at me whatsoever







. I know you a little better than most here, so I get your reasoning, but to our newcomers, it's not always reasonable to say 'everything is garbage' (even if it is







). I can't lie...you know I agree with almost everything you like as I find we have similar thoughts about headphones (outside of the LCD-2s). I wouldn't be able to be 100% honest if I said I didn't get my Asgard 2 and Bifrost out of convenience and aesthetics at the time. I know better stuff exists for the ultimate cost (I've heard the amp you made for the HD600s...trust me I know







) of my system, but I'm still terribly happy with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Now @caenlen is going to go buy an HD 201.


Not gonna lie...I immediately thought the same thing







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol, nah I have tried HD 201 and 202 before, they are terrible quality in sound imo, my 8323's stomp them (for that price range, again everyone likes different sound sigantures though, because z-reviews says other cans stomp the 8323's but w.e) I will admit, my 8323's are now retired, because these Plantronics Rig headset at $21 stomps them, in bass, soundstage, everything... the bass has a really nice extension to it for only $21 haha, its not perfect, little treble spiky, and imaging and sound stage is not as good as the Kingston Hyperx Stinger headset that just came out, so Stinger still wins for me in the budget arena overall.
> 
> @ACm +rep for the parks and recreation gif, my fav show of all time, especially since i live in indiana and you have no idea how much of that show is actually true, its insanely funny to me, @ACm try the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour earpads, you don't need an adapter, they pop right off, and the velours wrap around perfect, increasing bass as well since your ear sits closer to driver. those cans are very unique... Imaging is 10/10 and only cost $60 new.
> 
> @tjjangel I am still looking for a used LCD-2 on head-fi, saw a bamboo one for $605, but it got snatched up to quick, was a pre-fazor. Will keep my eyes peeled though. If you ever get the chance to try the Kingston Hyperx Cloud Stinger at $49.99 that came out last week, or need to recc a gaming headset to someone I recc that one more than even my $15 8323's now, those cans go way above their weight class. also, I agree with majority of what you said in your rant post above. my only issue is what is your hate for Schiit? the Jotunheim for instance is priced very well and kicks a lot of butt according to a lot of things I have read, finally an amp for the masses that punches way above its weight class, this is the kind of behavior you want to see more of I thought?
> 
> @pez my he-350s are for sell on various websites, you love them so much please buy DDDD I just bought some Sennheiser HD700s at $350 shipped no tax, sealed new... can't wait, everyone hates on them like they do the T90s, haha going to be a lot of


I'm actually quite surprised you didn't like the HD 202 II. Those are some fun and bassy little headphones. It must be that it wasn't sparkly enough in the top-end







. And the HE-350 and Q701 will be featured this Winter/Holiday season for freebies here







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Regarding the HD650s I wear glasses all the time and can wear the HD650s for hours without problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just have two neat channels in the pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For amplification I use a Bottlehead Crack for dedicated music sessions or an O2 when gaming and the O2 has plenty of power to drive them well (though get the 6x gain version as the 3.5x in some instances isn't quite enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). And while its not pretty I do use the FiiO E10K as the DAC so all up the DAC and Amp for the PC setup was rather cheap and keeps me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I find the HD650s great with glasses...the newer pads are taking some breaking in for sure
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't actually have them yet, I was supposed to get them on the weekend.
> 
> I'll probably get some Sennheiser ATH-M50s or something.


Alright andrews...I'll believe you for now....

THe M50x are good, but they are not always the most comfy for everyone for extended periods of time. They are great for music, but very mediocre for gaming as they don't really have any directional sound...at least not any that's good for gaming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> Nope and nope, I did clean install of Windows 10 professional, and driver zero effect.
> not sure how to cheak the bitrates and stuff (but read comments below)
> negative: Speakers are connected to the mobo, not sound card because if connected to the sound card, nothing works. As a side note I only use front R/L and center speakers so..3.1?
> 
> Now as a general question, if I were to finally get the speakers to work connected to the sound card, the HD650, should I be connecting it directly to sound card or can it be connected to the output of the speaker control center which would be connected to the sound card. (Not sure if sound quality would be affected)
> 
> *Troubleshooting outcomes based on comments/replys:*
> 
> I uninstalled all of creative bloatware software, and disabled on BIOS the HDAudio.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Now my speakers work connected on soundcard, but my headphones do not. I went on playback settings and I see an option called "headphones" "HD audio device not connected"
> and I go on description
> "Device HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_1102&DEV_0011&SUBSYS_11020023&REV_1009\5&32e2be4c&1&0101 requires further installation."
> 
> Now is this option my actual headphones?
> 
> Update 2:
> 
> So I decided for the sake of following ALL comments, I deleted sound drivers and software combined. I let windows 10 do its own thing, this allowed speakers to work on soundcard,
> 
> Then Headphone would NOT work on speaker, so I went to download creative software/driver reboot and headphone works on soundcard.
> 
> Next question would be, what is the best/fastest way to switch between the two without going to playback?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Its painful but i think you do need to swap the playback device in Windows each time you want to go between speakers and headphones. That way when using speakers you use proper 5.1ch sound and for headphones you can specifically adjust virtualised sound and other SBX Pro features that don't make sense to the speakers.
> 
> Swapping devices will also make sure that games that are properly coded for headphones will sound correct (theoretically).


Yeah...as far as I know, this is unfortunately the only way to really switch :/.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Well I decided.
> 
> I went with the SHP9500 like Gilles3000 & caenlen suggested after reading a lot of reviews about them. Seems like they're comfortable & minimal clamp out of box (unlike the DT Pros or HD600 that I would need to bend the metal band or use books).
> 
> Figured I will buy something cheap, put the HM5 pads on it & give it a try. If I don't like them I'll give them away to someone & get a different set that was mentioned in this thread.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Let us know what you think once you've got them!


----------



## istudy92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to agree with this. I found my pair of HD 600's to be almost uncomfortably tight at first, then after a while let hubby steal my pair, which a few months later I stole back for use with watching movies. Such a difference a bit of time being broken in will make.
> 
> And I wear Oakley Socket 4.0 glasses, which have reasonably thick arms - not that I have had any pinching issues with my AKG K712's or the HD 600's and them (original pinching issue on my HD 600's was under the ear along the jaw line).


Yeah I got tom ford frames they are thick, but over time I can see that the headphones pads have conformed to 2 sticks on the sides, so now my glasses fit =] Took a few...weeks..maybe month or more though -_-


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Implementation goes both ways, too. USB receivers are still improving -- the Singxer F-1 is a good example. USB is likely suffering from different types of signal degradation on both transmitting and receiving ends, but based on my testing stock motherboard optical isn't really a consistently better alternative.
> Yes, most stuff out there is garbage.
> Backwave matters. A lot. It's one of a few reasons why companies like Kingsound have tried to make electrostatics that didn't end up performing well.


Yeup. Backwave does matter a lot, that's why you just try to make the most open back headphones possible.

Basically what I am trying to say is that when you make an enclosure for electrostatics, you are not trying to create some super complex shape that bounces the sound around in such a way that it creates a better sound signature.

You literally make a box, stick the drivers in the box, and then try to get the hell out of the way and let them do their thing.


----------



## caenlen

@ pez

that is very ironic indeed that you got the $50 rebate and alcantara pads the same day, lol...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> EDIT: BTW @caenlen, I got the alcantara Shure pads for my Fostex...very worth it indeed. Ironically, I FINALLY got my $50 MIR from Fostex the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quoting a lot here, so hopefully I can gather all my thoughts and remember what I was going to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, the HD380 sound is a very unique one. I really loved it, but the reason I didn't actually invest in them was the comfort. I wore them in a Best Buy for around an hour (surprised I was there that long) and when I took them off my ears were a bit heated and because I also wear glasses, it left me a bit achy. The Beyer line is extremely comfy, and the HD600/650 are comfy after breaking in the rather stiff stock pads. You'd be surprised how soft they get after a while.
> On the contrary, actually. The HD600 do very well with most amps and don't take a whole lot to sound _good_, but they scale extremely well with better amping and can sound _great_ with amps like the BHC+SB, etc.
> I didn't feel that was directed at me whatsoever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know you a little better than most here, so I get your reasoning, but to our newcomers, it's not always reasonable to say 'everything is garbage' (even if it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I can't lie...you know I agree with almost everything you like as I find we have similar thoughts about headphones (outside of the LCD-2s). I wouldn't be able to be 100% honest if I said I didn't get my Asgard 2 and Bifrost out of convenience and aesthetics at the time. I know better stuff exists for the ultimate cost (I've heard the amp you made for the HD600s...trust me I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) of my system, but I'm still terribly happy with it.
> Not gonna lie...I immediately thought the same thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm actually quite surprised you didn't like the HD 202 II. Those are some fun and bassy little headphones. It must be that it wasn't sparkly enough in the top-end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And the HE-350 and Q701 will be featured this Winter/Holiday season for freebies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, I find the HD650s great with glasses...the newer pads are taking some breaking in for sure
> Alright andrews...I'll believe you for now....
> 
> THe M50x are good, but they are not always the most comfy for everyone for extended periods of time. They are great for music, but very mediocre for gaming as they don't really have any directional sound...at least not any that's good for gaming.
> 
> Yeah...as far as I know, this is unfortunately the only way to really switch :/.
> Let us know what you think once you've got them!


Welllllllllllllllllllll you and I need to go revisit the LCD-2 thing because I am pretty sure you have not heard a well sorted system using the lcd-2.

A well sorted system sounds much closer to those K1000s we heard and iff my amp had worked that day I could have shown you that.









BTW,

I am not sure if I ever told you or not. We ended up figuring out why that amp sounded so off.

My friend who built that amp (BTW, I did not build any of the amps. I commissioned my friend to build them, and he taught me a lot about how to design them in the future, but I have never had the time or money to make one myself from scratch) took a look at some of the pics for that meet and found out that the tubes were backwards.

the one on the left went in the right socket and the one on the right went in the left.

I thought I had it right because the amp did not blow up. But it turns out that the tubes where somewhat interchangeable.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ pez
> 
> that is very ironic indeed that you got the $50 rebate and alcantara pads the same day, lol...


Yeah, I was starting to get a little irritated about it to the point I was considering it a loss as I recalled you said you got yours pretty quickly. This has now officially become the best $150 headphone I've ever heard







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welllllllllllllllllllll you and I need to go revisit the LCD-2 thing because I am pretty sure you have not heard a well sorted system using the lcd-2.
> 
> A well sorted system sounds much closer to those K1000s we heard and iff my amp had worked that day I could have shown you that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW,
> 
> I am not sure if I ever told you or not. We ended up figuring out why that amp sounded so off.
> 
> My friend who built that amp (BTW, I did not build any of the amps. I commissioned my friend to build them, and he taught me a lot about how to design them in the future, but I have never had the time or money to make one myself from scratch) took a look at some of the pics for that meet and found out that the tubes were backwards.
> 
> the one on the left went in the right socket and the one on the right went in the left.
> 
> I thought I had it right because the amp did not blow up. But it turns out that the tubes where somewhat interchangeable.


Heh...that is....unfortunate







.

I'm super skeptical that the LCD-2 could sound like the K1000...but I'd love for that to be the case. It's a shame that the $700 set on Adorama (or wherever it keeps going on sale) is not a pre-fazor or I'd give them a fair shot







.

Also, I take by your profile info you've made the move to the West coast already?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I was starting to get a little irritated about it to the point I was considering it a loss as I recalled you said you got yours pretty quickly. This has now officially become the best $150 headphone I've ever heard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Heh...that is....unfortunate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm super skeptical that the LCD-2 could sound like the K1000...but I'd love for that to be the case. It's a shame that the $700 set on Adorama (or wherever it keeps going on sale) is not a pre-fazor or I'd give them a fair shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I take by your profile info you've made the move to the West coast already?


Yeup.

Made it out here about 4ish months ago.

They wont sound like the K1000s, they will just sound closer too it.

The big problem the LCD-2s have is that the higher frequencies are really veiled sounding. Almost like the music is coming from behind a big wool sheet.

A cheap yet decent after market cable really helps to open up the highs.

The other factor is that they need a pretty powerful amp. They get loud enough at 1 watt of power, but when you put them on a more powerful system, they sound way more refined and controlled.

Audeze headphones have always been super freakin picky. You really have to micromanage every little detail of your audio chain to make them sound their best. But the pain is worth it.

I do not know of any headphone that sounds better for less than 1K.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup.
> 
> Made it out here about 4ish months ago.
> 
> They wont sound like the K1000s, they will just sound closer too it.
> 
> The big problem the LCD-2s have is that the higher frequencies are really veiled sounding. Almost like the music is coming from behind a big wool sheet.
> 
> A cheap yet decent after market cable really helps to open up the highs.
> 
> The other factor is that they need a pretty powerful amp. They get loud enough at 1 watt of power, but when you put them on a more powerful system, they sound way more refined and controlled.
> 
> Audeze headphones have always been super freakin picky. You really have to micromanage every little detail of your audio chain to make them sound their best. But the pain is worth it.
> 
> I do not know of any headphone that sounds better for less than 1K.


Bummer....hopefully if you're ever on the East coast again we can catch up some







.

But yeah...I'm pretty sure the system we heard the K1000 on was probably a few times more expensive than the K1k itself. That's still a sound I would love to have back and own. They won't keep my ears warm or nothing, but I'm not sure I'd care if I froze to death or melted in place listening to those.


----------



## Cybertox

So today I had some freetime and said to myself why not try my new DT 1990 Pro despite not having the amplifier yet. The sibilance almost killed me, it was extremely ears piercing, waiting for my amp now. No way I am gonna be driving them directly with my on-board audio again.

Edit: For some reason the sibilance is not as drastic when using the headphones with my Macbook instead of the desktop. However it is still present and is very noticeable.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I think the LCD-2s are easily outclassed by the HE-6 or modded HD 800s*. There's no escaping the low-resolution nature of the LCD-2's sound -- the rendering (or lack thereof) of spatial cues and decay is downright awful. I'd probably take a HD 600 over them as far as technicalities are concerned.

*if you haven't heard HD 800s with the SD mod please don't comment about how much you hate them


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So today I had some freetime and said to myself why not try my new DT 1990 Pro despite not having the amplifier yet. The sibilance almost killed me, it was extremely ears piercing, waiting for my amp now. No way I am gonna be driving them directly with my on-board audio again.
> 
> Edit: For some reason the sibilance is not as drastic when using the headphones with my Macbook instead of the desktop. However it is still present and is very noticeable.


I read this as: Beeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.










On all the LCD-2 talk: Isn't there are huge amount of variance between the non-fazor models?


----------



## caenlen

Really love my Vali 2 guys... bass is noticeably better than Magni 2, though I imagine that depends which tube I use. Right now I have a cheap $5 RCA made in USA tube, but I just ordered the stock tube from Schiit so I can experience the way its meant to be sound new, and my Golden Lion will be here next week as it is on back order.

the RCA one though I even like a lot... there is a $30 one made in Russia forget name of it, but I am going to get that one I think, so 4 tubes for my tube rolling and then I am done. everything I have read though I probably will just use Golden Lion 24/7


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm still debating between Asgard and Lyr if I go with Schiit... Love the idea of the extra power (and I'll admit, tubes do look nice) but there's something to be said about the no nonsense approach a good solid state amp can have. Or maybe it's wanting to avoid tube rolling, I do enough socket swapping in my benching rig with my 60+ LGA 775 CPUs


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> EDIT: BTW @caenlen, I got the alcantara Shure pads for my Fostex...very worth it indeed. Ironically, I FINALLY got my $50 MIR from Fostex the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yeah, the HD380 sound is a very unique one. I really loved it, but the reason I didn't actually invest in them was the comfort. I wore them in a Best Buy for around an hour (surprised I was there that long) and when I took them off my ears were a bit heated and because I also wear glasses, it left me a bit achy. The Beyer line is extremely comfy, and the HD600/650 are comfy after breaking in the rather stiff stock pads. You'd be surprised how soft they get after a while.
> 
> Let us know what you think once you've got them!


I think I 'll try some mods on the HD 380 pros to make them more comfortable & try modding the old pad mount to accept the PU/Velour HM5 pads & maybe something with the headband (like HD600 headband cushion). Since they're no longer my main headphones I don't have to worry about messing them up.

I'll let you guys know my impression of the SHP9500s.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still debating between Asgard and Lyr if I go with Schiit... Love the idea of the extra power (and I'll admit, tubes do look nice) but there's something to be said about the no nonsense approach a good solid state amp can have. Or maybe it's wanting to avoid tube rolling, I do enough socket swapping in my benching rig with my 60+ LGA 775 CPUs


Why not the Jotunheim, just curious, but everyone says it is the best bang for buck by a long shot. I am still trying to decide if I want to sell my vali 2 and modi 2 uber and get the jotunheim with DAC module.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I read this as: Beeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On all the LCD-2 talk: Isn't there are huge amount of variance between the non-fazor models?


Yeah most beyerdynamic headphones are indeed known for their treble and sibilance but as most reviews point out it is not the case with the DT 1770 and 1990 PRO. It is just that in studio headphones sibilance is even more noticeable and comes across in a greater form. But such drastic sibilance always occurs whe using headphones with mismatched impedance. Pretty sure that via USB and through a DAC/AMP they will sound a lot less sibilant. Its a flaw of the set-up, not of the headphones. I was not expecting much when connecting them to my desktop but neither was I expecting such torture through sibilance, I was able to listen to 4 songs then I had to stop, the fact that songs were in German did not help either. Whenever an s, st or sch came it felt like a knife stab to the ear, simply awful. Shortly after, listening to my Custom One Pro was like sex.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I think the LCD-2s are easily outclassed by the HE-6 or modded HD 800s*. There's no escaping the low-resolution nature of the LCD-2's sound -- the rendering (or lack thereof) of spatial cues and decay is downright awful. I'd probably take a HD 600 over them as far as technicalities are concerned.
> 
> *if you haven't heard HD 800s with the SD mod please don't comment about how much you hate them


I will say that I STILL have not heard the HE-6s on a proper setup.

Everyone is too scared to plug the headphone straight into speaker taps.

Although if the HE1000 edition xs sound the same as the HE-1000s, then the HE-6s are dead to me.

And I have not heard the SD mod, but I have listened to the HD800S

From what I understand the 800S is a very similar setup to the SD mod. Sooooo IDK if that counts.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why not the Jotunheim, just curious, but everyone says it is the best bang for buck by a long shot. I am still trying to decide if I want to sell my vali 2 and modi 2 uber and get the jotunheim with DAC module.


It's hard to say why, but that one just doesn't give me the same excitement as the idea of a separates stack. It isn't the name (although it's much easier to pro ounce Lyr lol), it isn't the volume knob (they both look quite similar), and it isn't the dac itself (as by the sound of things it's more than capable).... It could be that the Lyr 2 has noticed Lyore power on tap, which can be useful if I go with higher end headphones, although truth be told I look at things as they are eight now and the only thing about my setup that I don't like is the volume knob on my O2+ODAC Rev.B ....

I don't care for how they keep calling it a balanced connector when it isn't - a balanced connector has three wires per channel, two signal and one ground. I also have no use for a "balanced" connector, so it isn't a selling feature for me.

Odds are I'll keep an eye out on the reviews of the new Gustard that's slowly being allowed for worldwide release, because it's black and damn sexy, but the other reason why I like the Schiit Bifrost 2 with Lyr 2 combination is the possibility for tubes and my curiosity regarding them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

There was a lot of variance in LCD-2 audio quality pre-fazor, but if you got a good one, LCD-2f's sounded a lot worse in comparison. Audeze definitely had QC issues before shifting over to fazor. I finally sold my LCD-2. Will probably get a HD650 again at some point in the near future and will eventually get the HE-560 unless I can score the HE-6 at a good deal. Also in the process of selling my Burson Soloist.

The Lyr 2 is IMO the most versatile mid-range amp IMO and honestly my favorite of all the ones I have tried in the under-$600 price range.


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe

I must admit, I love tubes on the vali 2... and the tube amp I had before this the Bravo Ocean brand, had a Russian tube in it that was quite popular and I loved the silky sound of that one


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So today I had some freetime and said to myself why not try my new DT 1990 Pro despite not having the amplifier yet. The sibilance almost killed me, it was extremely ears piercing, waiting for my amp now. No way I am gonna be driving them directly with my on-board audio again.
> 
> Edit: For some reason the sibilance is not as drastic when using the headphones with my Macbook instead of the desktop. However it is still present and is very noticeable.


When my (used) T1's arrived I tried them with my little Grace M9XX and the sibilance was dreadful.
Plugged them into my tube amp and the sibilance was all but gone.
I hope you experience a similar improvement in sound quality when your amp arrives.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I will say that I STILL have not heard the HE-6s on a proper setup.
> 
> Everyone is too scared to plug the headphone straight into speaker taps.
> 
> Although if the HE1000 edition xs sound the same as the HE-1000s, then the HE-6s are dead to me.
> 
> And I have not heard the SD mod, but I have listened to the HD800S
> 
> From what I understand the 800S is a very similar setup to the SD mod. Sooooo IDK if that counts.


Most of the HE-6s in the west coast get plugged into speaker amps.

It's probably fair to say you wouldn't like the HD 800 SD if you didn't like the S (the S is warmer).

As OC'ing Noob insinuates, the LCD-2 has never been an easy recommendation due to sample variation and the Fazor nonsense. Good non-Fazor examples were indeed quite enjoyable, but the HE-6 is simply a much safer bet.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Most of the HE-6s in the west coast get plugged into speaker amps.
> 
> It's probably fair to say you wouldn't like the HD 800 SD if you didn't like the S (the S is warmer).
> 
> As OC'ing Noob insinuates, the LCD-2 has never been an easy recommendation due to sample variation and the Fazor nonsense. Good non-Fazor examples were indeed quite enjoyable, but the HE-6 is simply a much safer bet.


The HD800S was a much better experience, and it does give me some hope, but I think there is still a ways to go.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Unless one is averse to headphones not made in the US, the HE-560 all but makes the LCD-2 extinct given the following:

- Can easily be found new for $300 less
- Much, much lighter and much more comfortable
- Arguably superior sound compared to LCD-2


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD800S is everything people wanted from the HD800, except maybe more bass.







The HD800 just sucked the life out of enjoyable listening unless you paired it with a very smooth, warm tube amp.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless one is averse to headphones not made in the US, the HE-560 all but makes the LCD-2 extinct given the following:
> 
> *- Can easily be found new for $300 less*
> - Much, much lighter and much more comfortable
> - Arguably superior sound compared to LCD-2


Really? I've seen a few around $500, not less than $300 though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Really? I've seen a few around $500, not less than $300 though.


Sorry, wrote that poorly. You can easily find it for $300 less than LCD-2 is what I was trying to say.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> When my (used) T1's arrived I tried them with my little Grace M9XX and the sibilance was dreadful.
> Plugged them into my tube amp and the sibilance was all but gone.
> I hope you experience a similar improvement in sound quality when your amp arrives.


That is what I hope for too


----------



## OC'ing Noob

These looking interesting for $30.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These looking interesting for $30.


They look very nice for the price indeed, might just get those and sell off my Fidelio L2's never been too fond of them anyway.

Edit: Never mind, they're on-ear. Bummer...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, wrote that poorly. You can easily find it for $300 less than LCD-2 is what I was trying to say.


No worries. I suppose some people value a US product/warranty service over having to deal with sending things to China.


----------



## caenlen

Hey buddies.









Just plugged in Sennheiser HD700. Not bad, not love. I love this airy transparency it has on the vocals..., listening to the Weeknd Hills song, or other songs that have that low frequency drop are still much more fun on my Fostex T20s or even the $21 plantronics.

It has a unique airiness though about it, its a special sound stage signature for sure, I really like it, got my Vali 2 on High Gain to pump these, very unique is the best way to describe these, but I think I understand why they are not liked generally speaking... listening to old RnB singer Brandy... bass hits very nice, the extra sound stage makes it even lovelier to listen to, vocals very clear... the bass extension I read is better on these the HD800 or HD800S, so I definitely know those cans are not for me, because this one just sounds too weak when it comes to a low frequency drop, but for most bass songs they still run circles around most cans.

song on spotify I always listen to for another female vocal is Daily Bread - The River... and the cymbals in that song felt a little anemic, heartless with these cans... my Pioneer SE-A1000 play that song AAA levels though... not sure how I feel yet, needs more time, going to give it a couple weeks and will report back as I swap off and on, and try different tubes.

@ OCING NOOB https://smile.amazon.com/Brainwavz-HM2-Headphones-Detachable-Microphone/dp/B016Q2QJRI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476313887&sr=8-1&keywords=Brainwavz+HM2 great reviews on amazon too... for $30 why not. I need something portable for walks this winter. cheers. I joined.


----------



## caenlen

Which one is next up for my slaughtering table? Hmm, decisions decisions. SHY GLIZZY BOI BOI



UPDATE UPDATE: HD700 just get slaughtered by my Audio Technica's... sigh... DDDD I need more nom noms, I guess it is time to start saving for LCD-2.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hey buddies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just plugged in Sennheiser HD700. Not bad, not love. I love this airy transparency it has on the vocals..., listening to the Weeknd Hills song, or other songs that have that low frequency drop are still much more fun on my Fostex T20s or even the $21 plantronics.
> 
> It has a unique airiness though about it, its a special sound stage signature for sure, I really like it, got my Vali 2 on High Gain to pump these, very unique is the best way to describe these, but I think I understand why they are not liked generally speaking... listening to old RnB singer Brandy... bass hits very nice, the extra sound stage makes it even lovelier to listen to, vocals very clear... the bass extension I read is better on these the HD800 or HD800S, so I definitely know those cans are not for me, because this one just sounds too weak when it comes to a low frequency drop, but for most bass songs they still run circles around most cans.
> 
> song on spotify I always listen to for another female vocal is Daily Bread - The River... and the cymbals in that song felt a little anemic, heartless with these cans... my Pioneer SE-A1000 play that song AAA levels though... not sure how I feel yet, needs more time, going to give it a couple weeks and will report back as I swap off and on, and try different tubes.
> 
> @ OCING NOOB https://smile.amazon.com/Brainwavz-HM2-Headphones-Detachable-Microphone/dp/B016Q2QJRI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476313887&sr=8-1&keywords=Brainwavz+HM2 great reviews on amazon too... for $30 why not. I need something portable for walks this winter. cheers. I joined.


Give it some extra time and I think you'll appreciate the improvements to be had. The bass response rolls off a cliff on the T20 mk3 compared to the HD700. The distortion is way better on the HD700 as well







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Give it some extra time and I think you'll appreciate the improvements to be had. The bass response rolls off a cliff on the T20 mk3 compared to the HD700. The distortion is way better on the HD700 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh it is better, I am not denying that. It is just very unique as well. unique can mean many things ^^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No worries. I suppose some people value a US product/warranty service over having to deal with sending things to China.


I'd imagine they have US warehouse. Myself, I don't care if a product is made in China or US as long as it is in good working condition and warranty covers any manufacturing defects or issues.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Oh it is better, I am not denying that. It is just very unique as well. *unique can mean many things* ^^


Treble spike of death







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'd imagine they have US warehouse. Myself, I don't care if a product is made in China or US as long as it is in good working condition and warranty covers any manufacturing defects or issues.


I definitely tilt towards US made or not China, I don't care overly much. Build, QC, and overall reliability are at the top of the list for me with nearly any product.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax it actually is wonderful, the treble isn't bugging me so much, sometimes it just hits this certain frequency and it feels hollow, not on all songs just some, like that Weeknd song. most songs it sounds lovely honestly, that sound stage is quite lovely and well done.

Shy Glizzy, young jefe album, i like about 5 songs from it, I cant trust myself song... it can't handle everything thats going on and the entire vocals just collapse on these cans... its really sad to see that because my 8323's make it sound like a champ.

that being said it does my FLAC japanese female recordings very very well, also jimi hendrix is AAA with these cans.









i think that is the important thing to always remember about cans, none of them really suck, they just do well only in certain areas. like people that hate on the T90s for example, yes I get it, but it does some things so well to such a unique degree, its a wonderful experience in certain songs.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax it actually is wonderful, the treble isn't bugging me so much, sometimes it just hits this certain frequency and it feels hollow, not on all songs just some, like that Weeknd song. most songs it sounds lovely honestly, that sound stage is quite lovely and well done.
> 
> Shy Glizzy, young jefe album, i like about 5 songs from it, I cant trust myself song... it can't handle everything thats going on and the entire vocals just collapse on these cans... its really sad to see that because my 8323's make it sound like a champ.
> 
> that being said it does my FLAC japanese female recordings very very well, also jimi hendrix is AAA with these cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that is the important thing to always remember about cans, none of them really suck, they just do well only in certain areas. like people that hate on the T90s for example, yes I get it, but it does some things so well to such a unique degree, its a wonderful experience in certain songs.


I'd hazard a guess that it's a badly mastered song if it sounds considerably better on the Monoprice cans.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that it's a badly mastered song if it sounds considerably better on the Monoprice cans.


Agreed. Important to note, the cans I test are budget for a reason, I prefer Spotify Premium for my music, I have some FLAC, but I doubt I ever go high end 1 grand cans like the rest of you are seeking, simply because I am too lazy to do FLAC.


----------



## Shardnax

It can be tedious ripping CDs at times. Especially if you're using EAC in secure mode or if you have to manually enter track titles and other metadata. I'd like to get a solid turn table setup and a good ADC stage at some point but, that's a good ways off.


----------



## caenlen

I just bought this... https://smile.amazon.com/Micro-iCAN-SE-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B01ARIQX3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476319481&sr=8-1&keywords=ifi+ican+se want to compare it to my vali 2 tube rolling, few people on head fi say they like it better than their Lyr 2... so color me intrigued.

@ADM just took off my HD700's, hit play on the Weeknd song Tears in the Rain... SHP-9500 run circles around HD700 on this song and other treble spiky songs... HD700 just has this treble spike I can't handle it... T90 never really had spikes, it was more like everything just sort of fell apart when too much was going on, it had to be used for very specific types of songs. you will love these shp-9500s with hm5 mod buddy


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just bought this... https://smile.amazon.com/Micro-iCAN-SE-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B01ARIQX3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476319481&sr=8-1&keywords=ifi+ican+se want to compare it to my vali 2 tube rolling, few people on head fi say they like it better than their Lyr 2... so color me intrigued.
> 
> @ADM just took off my HD700's, hit play on the Weeknd song Tears in the Rain... SHP-9500 run circles around HD700 on this song and other treble spiky songs... HD700 just has this treble spike I can't handle it... T90 never really had spikes, it was more like everything just sort of fell apart when too much was going on, it had to be used for very specific types of songs. you will love these shp-9500s with hm5 mod buddy


Have fun returning it.

IDK how they even sound because they kept breaking down at the last audio show I went to.

The one I did hear had a loud pop when the amp turned on. It played for like 40 seconds and then got really quiet and stayed that way.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Have fun returning it.
> 
> IDK how they even sound because they kept breaking down at the last audio show I went to.
> 
> The one I did hear had a loud pop when the amp turned on. It played for like 40 seconds and then got really quiet and stayed that way.


the exact model i bought? this one just came out this year.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just bought this... https://smile.amazon.com/Micro-iCAN-SE-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B01ARIQX3W/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476319481&sr=8-1&keywords=ifi+ican+se want to compare it to my vali 2 tube rolling, few people on head fi say they like it better than their Lyr 2... so color me intrigued.
> 
> @ADM just took off my HD700's, hit play on the Weeknd song Tears in the Rain... SHP-9500 run circles around HD700 on this song and other treble spiky songs... HD700 just has this treble spike I can't handle it... T90 never really had spikes, it was more like everything just sort of fell apart when too much was going on, it had to be used for very specific types of songs. you will love these shp-9500s with hm5 mod buddy


Scary that they sound that good for the price.

They should be here tomorrow along with my new PC parts.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Scary that they sound that good for the price.
> 
> They should be here tomorrow along with my new PC parts.


Make sure you put the HM5 pads on before you listen, they sound fine with stock, but are bass light plus get super hot on your ears after a bit... the hM5 velours never get hot and just... make everything better


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Make sure you put the HM5 pads on before you listen, they sound fine with stock, but are bass light plus get super hot on your ears after a bit... the hM5 velours never get hot and just... make everything better


Will do.
Cannot wait for new headphones, these HD 380s have seen better days.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel I canceled the order. I guess I will just keep Vali 2, I am happy with it. /shrug decided not to get Jotunheim either, it only does high wattage with XLR inputs not 6.3mm, that amp is really for people who have 1 grand cans and do XLR and such... I am budget minded so will just stick with schiit stack and some tube rolling


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am happy with it. /shrug decided not to get Jotunheim either, it only does high wattage with XLR inputs not 6.3mm, that amp is really for people who have 1 grand cans and do XLR and such... I am budget minded so will just stick with schiit stack and some tube rolling


It's not balanced only. It has single ended inputs and outputs (6.3mm) and has under 0.1 ohm output impedance. Schiit says it works well with IEMs.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It's not balanced only. It has single ended inputs and outputs (6.3mm) and has under 0.1 ohm output impedance. Schiit says it works well with IEMs.


I know that, but it only does so many milliwatts with 6.3mm (so even if I did get some nice 600 ohm cans, I would have to pay even more to upgrade them to XLR, and it just turns me off cause I don't want to do all that), you have to have XLR plugged in order to get the max watts it can output, that is what turned me off to it and turned me on to the ifi ican se initially, because I have no intention of ever owning 1 grand XLR cans, I'd rather own nice speakers before I go that route (probably those Adams I have bookmarked Farih and whitewulfe rage about, cause yolo)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the exact model i bought? this one just came out this year.


Yeup.

The show I went to is where they were showing it off.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe
> 
> I must admit, I love tubes on the vali 2... and the tube amp I had before this the Bravo Ocean brand, had a Russian tube in it that was quite popular and I loved the silky sound of that one


Well, tubes appear to be one of those weird things for me... Absolutely love them for audio and the distortion they can provide, but that's audio processing and production, not playback (I'm into a lot of "mess things up" type sounds if done well. Metasonix comes to mind as one company that did some rather nifty stuff with tubes).... CatGirl Synthesizers (aka cgs) make some interesting items too.

But at the same time, I worry about lifespan of the tubes (since I'm bad about turning things off), having to wait for it to warm up, and general worrying about whether or not I'd want to run the risk of getting into tube rolling.

On the flipside of that same coin, I always have found vacuum tubes to be awesome and alluringly enticing. Aka one of these days I should sit down with a tube amp and see how it goes (hence why I like the thought of the Lyr 2,as you can go full solid state if you want, but it has all that flexibility, including the ability to use IEM's)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless one is averse to headphones not made in the US, the HE-560 all but makes the LCD-2 extinct given the following:
> 
> - Can easily be found new for $300 less
> - Much, much lighter and much more comfortable
> - Arguably superior sound compared to LCD-2


All this praise for those headphones keeps making me want to try them even more, despite me continually saying I'm beyond happy with my current gear...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> All this praise for those headphones keeps making me want to try them even more, despite me continually saying I'm beyond happy with my current gear...


It's because the headphones market is finally blowing up. We have way more choices today at each price bracket than we ever did before and that drives competitive which drives innovation.


----------



## caenlen

I need some help guys.

Ok, so here is the back of my Vali 2. 

Basically, my Modi 2 Uber is plugged into the far left red/white 3.5mm slots, so tomorrow when I build my new PC and I hook up my Powered Studio Monitor 2.0 speakers, do I plug those into the red/white slots to the right of where my Modi 2 is plugged in, if so how do I switch between the two? or do I only plug straight into Modi 2 and unplug/replug each time I want to switch? Also, do I have to leave Windows volume at 100?

here is my chain: headphones < vali 2 < Modi 2 Uber < toslinked to 3drecon prof. fatality sound card (because my intel motherboard does not have a toslink on the mobo itself)


----------



## ACM

Those are probably just low voltage preouts on the right.

I would imagine you would have to unplug the headphones from the Vali for the preouts to sent signal to the monitors.

Just a guess.

Edit: also not sure what speakers you have but they probably have a gain knob on them. If the Vali 2 has a analog volume pot & would set the volume to similar levels for you headphone & speakers so you don't accidentally kill you ears.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I need some help guys.
> 
> Ok, so here is the back of my Vali 2.
> 
> Basically, my Modi 2 Uber is plugged into the far left red/white 3.5mm slots, so tomorrow when I build my new PC and I hook up my Powered Studio Monitor 2.0 speakers, do I plug those into the red/white slots to the right of where my Modi 2 is plugged in, if so how do I switch between the two? or do I only plug straight into Modi 2 and unplug/replug each time I want to switch? Also, do I have to leave Windows volume at 100?
> 
> here is my chain: headphones < vali 2 < Modi 2 Uber < toslinked to 3drecon prof. fatality sound card (because my intel motherboard does not have a toslink on the mobo itself)


Your Modi 2 Uber goes into the RCA inputs, the one that says In and to the left of the Hi/Lo gain switch. . Your speakers connect to the RCA outputs, the one that says Out and to the right of the Hi/Lo gain switch. When you plug in your headphones on the front jack, it automatically mutes your speakers. I normally keep my Windows volume at 100% so full volume control happens with the amp. Conversely, you can set it at 50% for half step control. Hope that helps!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Your Modi 2 Uber goes into the RCA inputs, the one that says In and to the left of the Hi/Lo gain switch. . Your speakers connect to the RCA outputs, the one that says Out and to the right of the Hi/Lo gain switch. When you plug in your headphones on the front jack, it automatically mutes your speakers. I normally keep my Windows volume at 100% so full volume control happens with the amp. Conversely, you can set it at 50% for half step control. Hope that helps!


It does, thanks, ^^


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, tubes appear to be one of those weird things for me... Absolutely love them for audio and the distortion they can provide, but that's audio processing and production, not playback (I'm into a lot of "mess things up" type sounds if done well. Metasonix comes to mind as one company that did some rather nifty stuff with tubes).... CatGirl Synthesizers (aka cgs) make some interesting items too.
> 
> But at the same time, I worry about lifespan of the tubes (since I'm bad about turning things off), having to wait for it to warm up, and general worrying about whether or not I'd want to run the risk of getting into tube rolling.
> 
> On the flipside of that same coin, I always have found vacuum tubes to be awesome and alluringly enticing. Aka one of these days I should sit down with a tube amp and see how it goes (hence why I like the thought of the Lyr 2,as you can go full solid state if you want, but it has all that flexibility, including the ability to use IEM's)
> All this praise for those headphones keeps making me want to try them even more, despite me continually saying I'm beyond happy with my current gear...


Hey mate.
In most headphone amps tubes have a pretty easy life, running well below %100 rated power - so they can have very long lifespans.
I do agree with turning tube amps off when unattended and not in use - to prolong life and avoid house fires! I am comfortable leaving it on all evening, or even all day if I'm home on a weekend and on and off the computer.
They don't really need all that long to "warm up". Mine makes sound about10 seconds after a "cold start", and to be honest sounds great from there on, it might improve slightly over the next 5-10 minutes, but it doesn't sound terrible to begin with - certainly no worse than my fairly decent SS amp.

re: tube rolling - you can use a tube amp without rolling, some amps are really not designed to use different tubes, some are.
For me, rolling is 1/2 the fun.
Can cost a bit of $ - but what the heck - you can't take it worth you, and like most things if you buy used and don't want to keep you can sell for similar to purchase price - or with rare old tubes keep 'em as an "investment".


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> So today I had some freetime and said to myself why not try my new DT 1990 Pro despite not having the amplifier yet. The sibilance almost killed me, it was extremely ears piercing, waiting for my amp now. No way I am gonna be driving them directly with my on-board audio again.
> 
> Edit: For some reason the sibilance is not as drastic when using the headphones with my Macbook instead of the desktop. However it is still present and is very noticeable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I read this as: Beeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On all the LCD-2 talk: Isn't there are huge amount of variance between the non-fazor models?


I had the exact same thought







.

Will be interesting to see how they respond to being amped and how well they scale. That treble harshness even without the amp is already telling me it's still going to be a bit hot in the treble on even some tracks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Really love my Vali 2 guys... bass is noticeably better than Magni 2, though I imagine that depends which tube I use. Right now I have a cheap $5 RCA made in USA tube, but I just ordered the stock tube from Schiit so I can experience the way its meant to be sound new, and my Golden Lion will be here next week as it is on back order.
> 
> the RCA one though I even like a lot... there is a $30 one made in Russia forget name of it, but I am going to get that one I think, so 4 tubes for my tube rolling and then I am done. everything I have read though I probably will just use Golden Lion 24/7


Definitely let us know what you think







. One thing I recall about the OG Vali was it being so muddy and just 'awful' for the bass and mids. It just said 'ye bass and ye mids shall mesh together and become one entire frequency range!' The OG Magni was pretty cold and just flat and boring sounding to me...I imagine the Vali 2 is at least a less boring sounding Magni 2, eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still debating between Asgard and Lyr if I go with Schiit... Love the idea of the extra power (and I'll admit, tubes do look nice) but there's something to be said about the no nonsense approach a good solid state amp can have. Or maybe it's wanting to avoid tube rolling, I do enough socket swapping in my benching rig with my 60+ LGA 775 CPUs


I keep eyeying the Lyr 2 myself. I feel the urge for new audio equipment coming on again







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I think I 'll try some mods on the HD 380 pros to make them more comfortable & try modding the old pad mount to accept the PU/Velour HM5 pads & maybe something with the headband (like HD600 headband cushion). Since they're no longer my main headphones I don't have to worry about messing them up.
> 
> I'll let you guys know my impression of the SHP9500s.


Curious to see a modded HD 380 as well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There was a lot of variance in LCD-2 audio quality pre-fazor, but if you got a good one, LCD-2f's sounded a lot worse in comparison. Audeze definitely had QC issues before shifting over to fazor. I finally sold my LCD-2. Will probably get a HD650 again at some point in the near future and will eventually get the HE-560 unless I can score the HE-6 at a good deal. Also in the process of selling my Burson Soloist.
> 
> The Lyr 2 is IMO the most versatile mid-range amp IMO and honestly my favorite of all the ones I have tried in the under-$600 price range.


Stop...you're not making this easy







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Unless one is averse to headphones not made in the US, the HE-560 all but makes the LCD-2 extinct given the following:
> 
> - Can easily be found new for $300 less
> - Much, much lighter and much more comfortable
> - Arguably superior sound compared to LCD-2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Sorry, wrote that poorly. You can easily find it for $300 less than LCD-2 is what I was trying to say.


I didn't realize they were in the $500-600 range now. I just don't feel the Asgard 2 would do them any justice unfortunately







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax it actually is wonderful, the treble isn't bugging me so much, sometimes it just hits this certain frequency and it feels hollow, not on all songs just some, like that Weeknd song. most songs it sounds lovely honestly, that sound stage is quite lovely and well done.
> 
> Shy Glizzy, young jefe album, i like about 5 songs from it, I cant trust myself song... it can't handle everything thats going on and the entire vocals just collapse on these cans... its really sad to see that because my 8323's make it sound like a champ.
> 
> that being said it does my FLAC japanese female recordings very very well, also jimi hendrix is AAA with these cans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think that is the important thing to always remember about cans, none of them really suck, they just do well only in certain areas. like people that hate on the T90s for example, yes I get it, but it does some things so well to such a unique degree, its a wonderful experience in certain songs.


So did I miss it, or did you purchase the HD700? I know you said you were pretty close to the Sennheiser shop there. Do they have any HD650? If so, try em out and see what you think. I think that would be a good indicator to see if you'd like the LCD-2 or not.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, tubes appear to be one of those weird things for me... Absolutely love them for audio and the distortion they can provide, but that's audio processing and production, not playback (I'm into a lot of "mess things up" type sounds if done well. Metasonix comes to mind as one company that did some rather nifty stuff with tubes).... CatGirl Synthesizers (aka cgs) make some interesting items too.
> 
> But at the same time, I worry about lifespan of the tubes (since I'm bad about turning things off), having to wait for it to warm up, and general worrying about whether or not I'd want to run the risk of getting into tube rolling.
> 
> On the flipside of that same coin, I always have found vacuum tubes to be awesome and alluringly enticing. Aka one of these days I should sit down with a tube amp and see how it goes (hence why I like the thought of the Lyr 2,as you can go full solid state if you want, but it has all that flexibility, including the ability to use IEM's)
> All this praise for those headphones keeps making me want to try them even more, despite me continually saying I'm beyond happy with my current gear...


Just as an fyi, I actually do run my tubes 24/7.

I have a set that has pretty much been running for 3 years straight. The only time the amp gets turned off is when the power goes out or I have to move the amp.

They still work fine. I have yet to see any tube actually die on its own.

That being said, I would probably feel differently if I were running super expensive NOS collector tubes, or even just tubes that are hard to source.

Also, warm up time is seriously trumped up. You are not going to run into a headphone amp that takes more than a minute to warm up and most take 30 seconds.

And the solid state tube thing is not all that uncommon. You can buy solid state versions of quite a few tubes. Its not exclusive to schiit at all.

And lastly, tubes can work with IEMs. You just need to make sure the amp is transformer coupled. That way you won't have some 600+ ohm output impedance.


----------



## caenlen

@pez

I am not in Ireland, I am in Indiana until next September. I had to take a leave of absence until next September due to going to to the emergency room over there last month. I have to have a few procedures done in the coming month or two, but I fully expect to be healthy and back in school next September.

I am pretty sure I will be keeping Vali 2 though, I do like it better than Magni 2. I am only using a $5 RCA tube right now too... I have a Schiit Lyr 2/Vali 2 stock tube (they use same one) arriving Friday, and my Golden Lion arrives Monday because of terrible shipping speed, so if I like it with the $5 one, will be nice to see how much I like it even more haha


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I am not in Ireland, I am in Indiana until next September. I had to take a leave of absence until next September due to going to to the emergency room over there last month. I have to have a few procedures done in the coming month or two, but I fully expect to be healthy and back in school next September.
> 
> I am pretty sure I will be keeping Vali 2 though, I do like it better than Magni 2. I am only using a $5 RCA tube right now too... I have a Schiit Lyr 2/Vali 2 stock tube (they use same one) arriving Friday, and my Golden Lion arrives Monday because of terrible shipping speed, so if I like it with the $5 one, will be nice to see how much I like it even more haha


Sorry to hear that







. We'll talk more about it via Steam as I'm curious







.

But yeah...if that's the case, it makes me want to look into one for myself.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We'll talk more about it via Steam as I'm curious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> But yeah...if that's the case, it makes me want to look into one for myself.


Well I just bought my 4th tube, done after this though, grabbed the top 4 most popular budget tubes.

Electro-Harmonix 6922 Made in Russia
RCA one (can't read numbers) Made in USA
Golden Lion Made in UK (I think)
GE Stock Lyr 2 Vali 2 Made in Canada

Will be fun listening to same songs and rolling them... this RCA one is the cheapest at $5 and honestly it sounds great, so will be really interesting to see if the Golden Lion really blows me away (which it should it cost $45)


----------



## pez

So I see that means you've stopped buying headphones, and started buying tubes...but yeah...you never answered...did you buy the HD700, or have you borrowed them?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So I see that means you've stopped buying headphones, and started buying tubes...but yeah...you never answered...did you buy the HD700, or have you borrowed them?


Borrowed for less than 24 hours, mailing them back tomorrow, they are absolutely terrible. Like 3 songs they blew me away, 95% of other songs though just no... just no... T90s will be my unique can for female vocals... I was hoping teh HD700 might have fit the role or blew me away, but eh... I really am considering grabbing T90s again for permanent collection. I miss them a lot.

Also, I bought Hm2 headphones on massdrop tonight cause oc'ing noob ninja'd my brain


----------



## caenlen

Someone has told me that my chain should have a DAP in it... DAC/DAP/AMP

wth is a DAP.... >.> sigh

edit: just bought the beyer t90s chrome limited edition off ebay, new and sealed from buydig for $345.









:ez looks at me::














DDDDDD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Borrowed for less than 24 hours, mailing them back tomorrow, they are absolutely terrible. Like 3 songs they blew me away, 95% of other songs though just no... just no... T90s will be my unique can for female vocals... I was hoping teh HD700 might have fit the role or blew me away, but eh... I really am considering grabbing T90s again for permanent collection. I miss them a lot.
> 
> Also, I bought Hm2 headphones on massdrop tonight cause oc'ing noob ninja'd my brain


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Someone has told me that my chain should have a DAP in it... DAC/DAP/AMP
> 
> wth is a DAP.... >.> sigh
> 
> edit: just bought the beyer t90s chrome limited edition off ebay, new and sealed from buydig for $345.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ez looks at me::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDDDDD


Ah I see. Hope you like the T90 as much as you remember them







.

And DAP is Digital audio player...which is unnecessary unless you decide you want to be mobile with your setup.

I can see use for nice vinyl players, SACD players and such...but considering you're probably sitting at your computer....I'm not sure why that would be brought up.

Even so, phones like the HTC 10, iPhone and LG G5 and V20 all have DACs in them that are sufficient for mobile use.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Someone has told me that my chain should have a DAP in it... DAC/DAP/AMP
> 
> wth is a DAP.... >.> sigh
> 
> edit: just bought the beyer t90s chrome limited edition off ebay, new and sealed from buydig for $345.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ez looks at me::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDDDDD


A DAP is a digital audio player, commonly called a MP3 player or iPod (even when it's not Apple!







). Having your DAP in your chain is completely unnecessary unless you want to be that person who walks around with a portable DAC/amp attached to your DAP with a rubber band draining your battery into oblivion. I suppose you could also use an external battery pack, but then you are carrying around a car battery at that point for what is supposed to be a mobile setup.

TL/DR, it is source > DAC > amp > speakers / headphones, where source = DAP / computer / console / vinyl player.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, tubes appear to be one of those weird things for me... Absolutely love them for audio and the distortion they can provide, but that's audio processing and production, not playback (I'm into a lot of "mess things up" type sounds if done well. Metasonix comes to mind as one company that did some rather nifty stuff with tubes).... CatGirl Synthesizers (aka cgs) make some interesting items too.
> 
> But at the same time, I worry about lifespan of the tubes (since I'm bad about turning things off), having to wait for it to warm up, and general worrying about whether or not I'd want to run the risk of getting into tube rolling.
> 
> On the flipside of that same coin, I always have found vacuum tubes to be awesome and alluringly enticing. Aka one of these days I should sit down with a tube amp and see how it goes (hence why I like the thought of the Lyr 2,as you can go full solid state if you want, but it has all that flexibility, including the ability to use IEM's)
> All this praise for those headphones keeps making me want to try them even more, despite me continually saying I'm beyond happy with my current gear...


http://www.head-fi.org/t/822474/audeze-2-2-hifiman-560-trade-or-sale









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's because the headphones market is finally blowing up. We have way more choices today at each price bracket than we ever did before and that drives competitive which drives innovation.


Indeed. It's also led to things like Hifiman throwing the HE-1000 out there for $3,000 then pushing out another revision in, what, a year?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822474/audeze-2-2-hifiman-560-trade-or-sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It's also led to things like Hifiman throwing the HE-1000 out there for $3,000 then pushing out another revision in, what, a year?


I was thinking about the HD800S actually.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Borrowed for less than 24 hours, mailing them back tomorrow, they are absolutely terrible. *Like 3 songs they blew me away, 95% of other songs though just no... just no...* T90s will be my unique can for female vocals... I was hoping teh HD700 might have fit the role or blew me away, but eh... I really am considering grabbing T90s again for permanent collection. I miss them a lot.
> 
> Also, I bought Hm2 headphones on massdrop tonight cause oc'ing noob ninja'd my brain


Such are more resolving (and unforgiving) headphones and the HD700 seems to be an odd beastie in the Senn line. I'll mirror Pez's suggestion on trying the 650s (or the 600s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> *Ah I see. Hope you like the T90 as much as you remember them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .*
> 
> And DAP is Digital audio player...which is unnecessary unless you decide you want to be mobile with your setup.
> 
> I can see use for nice vinyl players, SACD players and such...but considering you're probably sitting at your computer....I'm not sure why that would be brought up.
> 
> Even so, phones like the HTC 10, iPhone and LG G5 and V20 all have DACs in them that are sufficient for mobile use.


I'm thinking it's probably not going to turn out so well if it's the treble that bothers him







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was thinking about the HD800S actually.


I don't think you'd be disappointed if you got a pair







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might not be, but my wallet definitely would be.


----------



## istudy92

So I have a question:

I have a Senn 650, 598, and some other earbuds, sound card, car speakers etc etc.

I do not have a music degree or anything of sort.

But I WANT to appreciate my music more, specifically the hardware.

What do you guys do or use to know what treble is, what bass is, etc etc. Like do you use software? I know you can listen to a song and change up the hardware but how can you discuss the details heard?

For example you give me a glass of Pinot Grigio and I can tell you the region the wine is from based on the notes tasted and I know what each note taste like.
So for headphones HOW do you learn/test/determine these things?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I have a question:
> 
> I have a Senn 650, 598, and some other earbuds, sound card, car speakers etc etc.
> 
> I do not have a music degree or anything of sort.
> 
> But I WANT to appreciate my music more, specifically the hardware.
> 
> What do you guys do or use to know what treble is, what bass is, etc etc. Like do you use software? I know you can listen to a song and change up the hardware but how can you discuss the details heard?
> 
> For example you give me a glass of Pinot Grigio and I can tell you the region the wine is from based on the notes tasted and I know what each note taste like.
> So for headphones HOW do you learn/test/determine these things?


You need to use a spectrum.

I can share with you my Foobar2000 setup wich has a buil-in spectrum tab if you want.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I have a question:
> 
> I have a Senn 650, 598, and some other earbuds, sound card, car speakers etc etc.
> 
> I do not have a music degree or anything of sort.
> 
> But I WANT to appreciate my music more, specifically the hardware.
> 
> What do you guys do or use to know what treble is, what bass is, etc etc. Like do you use software? I know you can listen to a song and change up the hardware but how can you discuss the details heard?
> 
> For example you give me a glass of Pinot Grigio and I can tell you the region the wine is from based on the notes tasted and I know what each note taste like.
> So for headphones HOW do you learn/test/determine these things?


http://harmanhowtolisten.blogspot.com/

http://www.independentrecording.net/irn/resources/freqchart/main_display.htm


----------



## Cybertox

Anybody knows anything about the HD600 MPN CODE: 4465 ?
It is relatively cheaper than the other HD600s available for sale in Switzerland


----------



## ACM

Well fellas.
They're here.



Time to tear them apart!


----------



## ACM

Well here is desk setup end of 2016. Bookshelfs are for room listening (why they're not pointed at my face).


----------



## MrStrat007

@caenlen could also be referring to a digital audio processor







Which is rarely necessary with headphones, if ever.

If his depiction of the chain order is correct, then this would almost make more sense than a digital audio player.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Well here is desk setup end of 2016. Bookshelfs are for room listening (why they're not pointed at my face).


What camera did you use for these?

Also, if that bottom line on the note is a password you may want to edit this image







.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What camera did you use for these?
> 
> Also, if that bottom line on the note is a password you may want to edit this image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


T3i with 50mm.
The desk picture could have used more F-Stop, I focused on the keyboard.

Bottom line is a password but half of it is missing..
Will fix though.


----------



## rathborne

I've got to try and get myself a better camera (then learn how to use it) as I don't think my iPhone photos do a great job







.


----------



## caenlen

@ ACM you are expert camera person, wow that is just amazing shots!!! can't wait to hear how you like the SHP-9500s, don't forget HM5 earpads mate, it really does increase sound stage, keeps imaging 10/10, and increases bass!!!

My new build is done as well, I just finished a moment ago, built a semi-new PC today... also, I wish Intel still made motherboards, this baby sings and has such a nice interface for being so old. 100% stable first turn on.









My entire room is almost done, just have to finish uploading some youtube videos and I will show you all my new setup. Also, Golden Lion tube arrived today! I compared it with the innards of the cheap $5 RCA one, holy crap!!!! so much nicer... golden pins at the botton instead of junk looking, the innards of it look twice as big/quality, I have had it warming up for any hour (busy cleaning anyway), PLUS PLUS PLUS (sorry I am so excited how well everything has turned out on this build) my Schiit Vali 2 stack sits on top of a fan that doesn't get hot, so it is constantly being cooled.









@shardnax I already know I love the T90s mate. I only sold them because they were very situational. Regardless, I want them for anime watching and some female vocals in my permanent collection.


----------



## ACM

I think you can get Canon T3 or the T3i used or refurb (My camera) for pretty cheap now.
It can be a fun hobby. Soon I'm going to upgrade to a Sony APS-C camera.

Not an expert, probably far from it. Just like messing around with it.

I've been wearing the SHP9500s (with HM5 pads) for a few hours now, I like them. The highs are not as crazy as the HD 380 Pros & they have more bass. Oh and they're stupid comfy.
I was so use to the clamp of the HD 380 Pros the SHP9500s almost felt wrong, lol.

My parts are here for my rebuild but I haven't started. Cannot wait to see the build.


----------



## caenlen

woops I messed up, sorry, see two posts down


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My new setup, including Audio stuff (watch at 1.25x speed or 1.5x speed, I talk slow):


----------



## caenlen

First try didn't work, because I had the videos as Unlisted, so I had to do direct link, not just the page link. ^^

I recommend you watch at 1.25x or 1.5x speed as I talk slow for most of it, cheers.





and


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Have any of you ever gone to a good will, found a really interesting pair of speakers with a square diaphragm, and then bought them because you thought it might be a pair of planar magnetic or electrostatic speakers.

And then find out that they are dynamic schiit speakers with stupid square cones that belong in the garbage bin?


----------



## ACM

Whoever told you that you talk slow is wrong.

Build looks good!


----------



## rathborne

Progressive metal/rock night with a nice Bourbon, the HD650s and Bottlehead Crack







.

Now thinking to myself "wait, this is only deemed _mid-fi_?"







.

I remember seeing some comments earlier about the looks of the HD650s... this was one of the first images I saw for the HD650s online and immediately thought they looked great







:


Source: http://diy.koenigs.dk/2014/03/02/bottlehead-crack-and-speedball-review/


----------



## pez

After having to decide what phone I want since my Note7 is officially a bomb (both figuratively and literally), I've gotta put my audio itch urges on hold







. However, I'm listening to one of my favorite artists (Eptic) in the TH-X00 right now on my setup and I feel I wouldn't want to change a thing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *istudy92*
> 
> So I have a question:
> 
> I have a Senn 650, 598, and some other earbuds, sound card, car speakers etc etc.
> 
> I do not have a music degree or anything of sort.
> 
> But I WANT to appreciate my music more, specifically the hardware.
> 
> What do you guys do or use to know what treble is, what bass is, etc etc. Like do you use software? I know you can listen to a song and change up the hardware but how can you discuss the details heard?
> 
> For example you give me a glass of Pinot Grigio and I can tell you the region the wine is from based on the notes tasted and I know what each note taste like.
> So for headphones HOW do you learn/test/determine these things?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You need to use a spectrum.
> 
> I can share with you my Foobar2000 setup wich has a buil-in spectrum tab if you want.


Yeah, the spectrum feature of Foobar2k is a good way to tell what you're hearing. After a while, you learn what you're sensitive to and you'll be throwing around audio terms in no time







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Well here is desk setup end of 2016. Bookshelfs are for room listening (why they're not pointed at my face).


That's such a cozy little setup







. Looking good, and definitely looking forward to your impressions on the new headphones







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Progressive metal/rock night with a nice Bourbon, the HD650s and Bottlehead Crack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now thinking to myself "wait, this is only deemed _mid-fi_?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I remember seeing some comments earlier about the looks of the HD650s... this was one of the first images I saw for the HD650s online and immediately thought they looked great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Source: http://diy.koenigs.dk/2014/03/02/bottlehead-crack-and-speedball-review/


The finish on that BHC is gorgeous.


----------



## AmirrezASe7eN

Hello, I'm looking for a cheap headset for listening to rock and metal (almost all kinds of metal) music, and also gaming
I listen to music more than playing video games, so music is more important
my budget is 30 - 80 dollars
So can anyone help me find a good headset?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ ACM you are expert camera person, wow that is just amazing shots!!! can't wait to hear how you like the SHP-9500s, don't forget HM5 earpads mate, it really does increase sound stage, keeps imaging 10/10, and increases bass!!!
> 
> My new build is done as well, I just finished a moment ago, built a semi-new PC today... also, I wish Intel still made motherboards, this baby sings and has such a nice interface for being so old. 100% stable first turn on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire room is almost done, just have to finish uploading some youtube videos and I will show you all my new setup. Also, Golden Lion tube arrived today! I compared it with the innards of the cheap $5 RCA one, holy crap!!!! so much nicer... golden pins at the botton instead of junk looking, the innards of it look twice as big/quality, I have had it warming up for any hour (busy cleaning anyway), PLUS PLUS PLUS (sorry I am so excited how well everything has turned out on this build) my Schiit Vali 2 stack sits on top of a fan that doesn't get hot, so it is constantly being cooled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @shardnax I already know I love the T90s mate. I only sold them because they were very situational. Regardless, I want them for anime watching and some female vocals in my permanent collection.


Why spend more on the FE?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> I think you can get Canon T3 or the T3i used or refurb (My camera) for pretty cheap now.
> It can be a fun hobby. Soon I'm going to upgrade to a Sony APS-C camera.
> 
> Not an expert, probably far from it. Just like messing around with it.
> 
> I've been wearing the SHP9500s (with HM5 pads) for a few hours now, I like them. The highs are not as crazy as the HD 380 Pros & they have more bass. Oh and they're stupid comfy.
> I was so use to the clamp of the HD 380 Pros the SHP9500s almost felt wrong, lol.
> 
> My parts are here for my rebuild but I haven't started. Cannot wait to see the build.


I was looking into full frame DSLRs not that long ago. I was sad to see that everything remotely recent is still expensive.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> Hello, I'm looking for a cheap headset for listening to rock and metal (almost all kinds of metal) music, and also gaming
> I listen to music more than playing video games, so music is more important
> my budget is 30 - 80 dollars
> So can anyone help me find a good headset?


Headset or headphones?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> Hello, I'm looking for a cheap headset for listening to rock and metal (almost all kinds of metal) music, and also gaming
> I listen to music more than playing video games, so music is more important
> my budget is 30 - 80 dollars
> So can anyone help me find a good headset?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Why spend more on the FE?
> I.


I only paid $480 for the GTX 1080 GPU Founders Edition shipped new and sealed. Sold gears of war 4 code it came with for $57 to some guy in Japan, plus, promo codes, and no tax website.

Also, the blower at 100% on this I was expecting to destroy my ears like the old AMD blowers did... this one is actually really quiet even at 100% I mean it has a nice whoosh to it, but yeah I am leaving it at 90% when gaming can barely notice it... very impressive. getting 2.05 to 2.1 ghz in gaming with very little drops and not breaking 62 celsius









@rathborne

my HD650's get here Monday. time to see what this is all about


----------



## AmirrezASe7eN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Headset or headphones?


It'd better be a headset, 'cause I play online games such as Counter Strike Global Offensive and Rainbow Six Siege
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324


Thank you, I will think about that


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> It'd better be a headset, 'cause I play online games such as Counter Strike Global Offensive and Rainbow Six Siege
> Thank you, I will think about that


I have tested over 40-50 headsets/gaming headphones, the link I gave you packs way above its weight, IT DOES NEED AN AMP you will need to buy something like teh Fiio K1 $39.99 USB dac/amp to power it if your motherboard does not advertise '600 ohm headphones amp built into motherbpoard blah blah'.

If you do not want to buy a dac/amp, then I recommend this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826738012&cm_re=kingston_hyperx_cloud_stinger-_-26-738-012-_-Product

they both pack a punch way above their weight class. also see my sig, the RIG Flex won my year of the award


----------



## AmirrezASe7eN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have tested over 40-50 headsets/gaming headphones, the link I gave you packs way above its weight, IT DOES NEED AN AMP you will need to buy something like teh Fiio K1 $39.99 USB dac/amp to power it if your motherboard does not advertise '600 ohm headphones amp built into motherbpoard blah blah'.
> 
> If you do not want to buy a dac/amp, then I recommend this one
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826738012&cm_re=kingston_hyperx_cloud_stinger-_-26-738-012-_-Product
> 
> they both pack a punch way above their weight class. also see my sig, the RIG Flex won my year of the award


My motherboard is Asus Z170-P and I don't know if it needs a amp or something
Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> My motherboard is Asus Z170-P and I don't know if it needs a amp or something
> Thanks for the recommendation


Most likely, yes. Probably a DAC too, onboard is kinda meh.


----------



## Blze001

My 1000th post was a double post. Stupid browser.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> My motherboard is Asus Z170-P and I don't know if it needs a amp or something
> Thanks for the recommendation


buy this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX3U98373&cm_re=fiio_k1-_-0TH-009Z-00051-_-Product and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324

or buy the Fiio K1 and this if you can afford it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190 and just buy a cheap desktop mic from walmart or something, but you will also need to buy HM5 velour earpads to make those shine... which are $29 more. so just depends on your budget


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324
> I only paid $480 for the GTX 1080 GPU Founders Edition shipped new and sealed. Sold gears of war 4 code it came with for $57 to some guy in Japan, plus, promo codes, and no tax website.
> 
> Also, the blower at 100% on this I was expecting to destroy my ears like the old AMD blowers did... this one is actually really quiet even at 100% I mean it has a nice whoosh to it, but yeah I am leaving it at 90% when gaming can barely notice it... very impressive. getting 2.05 to 2.1 ghz in gaming with very little drops and not breaking 62 celsius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rathborne
> 
> my HD650's get here Monday. time to see what this is all about


Curious to see how much you hate the HD650







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324
> I only paid $480 for the GTX 1080 GPU Founders Edition shipped new and sealed. Sold gears of war 4 code it came with for $57 to some guy in Japan, plus, promo codes, and no tax website.
> 
> Also, the blower at 100% on this I was expecting to destroy my ears like the old AMD blowers did... this one is actually really quiet even at 100% I mean it has a nice whoosh to it, but yeah I am leaving it at 90% when gaming can barely notice it... very impressive. getting 2.05 to 2.1 ghz in gaming with very little drops and not breaking 62 celsius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @rathborne
> 
> my HD650's get here Monday. time to see what this is all about


Where did you manage to get one so cheap?

Will the much vaunted HD650 stay out of Caenlen's trash bin? Tune in next time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Curious to see how much you hate the HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Where did you manage to get one so cheap?
> 
> Will the much vaunted HD650 stay out of Caenlen's trash bin? Tune in next time.


I don't think any of you really understand me, even when I say I hate a can like the HD700, or HE-400S, it doesn't mean I would never want to own it, it just means it can be used only for a specific songs (as you mentioned I need well recorded songs only for the HD700's), the problem is $400 is a little much just for specific instances, (I am giving the T90s an exception to the rule, simply because they truly are a piece of art, and I do find I will be using them more often than I would other high end cans, again because I watch a lot of anime and they make my anime experience more enjoyable, as well as some select few female vocal type songs, and a few random songs as well once in awhile, most songs though I do understand why most people don't like these headphones).

So it is more of something like this, $300 headphone, mmm nice yeah, but in all honestly I still prefer the sound signatures in some of my cheaper cans, but it doesn't mean I would never want to own said can if I were very very wealthy or something. I imagine the HD650 will do well for some things, but when I want EDM I will still pop on my Fostex T20 Mark 3's. Maybe, I won't, maybe I will like it for EDM too, that is just an example, but I am looking forward to trying them. I feel as a community a lot of you automatically dismiss low end cans, like my $39 PLantronics (see sig), they are actually are extremely impressive for the price point when given a nice amp/dac.

Shardnax @ I am not allowed to post that here so I will PM you about the Nvidia thing


----------



## AmirrezASe7eN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> buy this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA3JX3U98373&cm_re=fiio_k1-_-0TH-009Z-00051-_-Product and this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826265324
> 
> or buy the Fiio K1 and this if you can afford it http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190 and just buy a cheap desktop mic from walmart or something, but you will also need to buy HM5 velour earpads to make those shine... which are $29 more. so just depends on your budget


Thank you
So I have to buy an amp with the Plantronics RIG Flex Gaming Headset? Is it necessary?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't think any of you really understand me, even when I say I hate a can like the HD700, or HE-400S, it doesn't mean I would never want to own it, it just means it can be used only for a specific songs (as you mentioned I need well recorded songs only for the HD700's), the problem is $400 is a little much just for specific instances, (I am giving the T90s an exception to the rule, simply because they truly are a piece of art, and I do find I will be using them more often than I would other high end cans, again because I watch a lot of anime and they make my anime experience more enjoyable, as well as some select few female vocal type songs, and a few random songs as well once in awhile, most songs though I do understand why most people don't like these headphones).
> 
> So it is more of something like this, $300 headphone, mmm nice yeah, but in all honestly I still prefer the sound signatures in some of my cheaper cans, but it doesn't mean I would never want to own said can if I were very very wealthy or something. I imagine the HD650 will do well for some things, but when I want EDM I will still pop on my Fostex T20 Mark 3's. Maybe, I won't, maybe I will like it for EDM too, that is just an example, but I am looking forward to trying them. *I feel as a community a lot of you automatically dismiss low end cans*, like my $39 PLantronics (see sig), they are actually are extremely impressive for the price point when given a nice amp/dac.
> 
> Shardnax @ I am not allowed to post that here so I will PM you about the Nvidia thing


For my own use, yes, most definitely. Not so much for other people. I was under the impression you were wanting to move up the gear ladder. Hence being a bit baffled at how you prefer more distorting, less controlled, and less resolving cans. Knowing you want them for specific purposes and that you don't want to deal with improving your source makes it much more understandable.

At Amirrez: No, there's very little need to buy an amp or DAC for a headset like that.


----------



## ACM

Anyone know of memory foam pads that are bigger than HM5 pads but not crazy expensive?

I feel like I'll rip the HM5 pads trying to stretch them over my old HD380 Pros.

How big are NVX pads?

Thanks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmirrezASe7eN*
> 
> Thank you
> So I have to buy an amp with the Plantronics RIG Flex Gaming Headset? Is it necessary?


I didn't think in a million years a cheap gaming headset would need an amp, but @shardnax this one does It really shines, and on Low Gain, my Vali 2 has to go over almost all the way right (which it doesn't for 90% of my other cans) and it noticeable sounds better as the volume increases.

yes you do need an amp, just buy this https://www.amazon.com/K1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Titanium/dp/B0189EVGAG/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1476480335&sr=8-5&keywords=schiit+fulla

or if you can afford it this one https://www.amazon.com/Fulla-USB-Dongle-DAC-Amp/dp/B00UB5GK4O/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1476480335&sr=8-1&keywords=schiit+fulla

either one of those combined with those plantronics will sound better than quite a few 3-5x more expensive cans I have listened to.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Anyone know of memory foam pads that are bigger than HM5 pads but not crazy expensive?
> 
> I feel like I'll rip the HM5 pads trying to stretch them over my old HD380 Pros.
> 
> How big are NVX pads?
> 
> Thanks.


just put them on shp-9500 ::gasp:: why are you waiting so long.... ::hides in closet and cries::


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> just put them on shp-9500 ::gasp:: why are you waiting so long.... ::hides in closet and cries::


Oh they're already on, lol.

Just looking for new pads for the clamp master 5000.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Oh they're already on, lol.
> 
> Just looking for new pads for the clamp master 5000.


ZMF Cowhide, they wont crush small like lambskin does, maybe... but they are like $55. :/


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Cowhide, they wont crush small like lambskin does, maybe... but they are like $55. :/












Maybe I'll try stretching some HM5 pads, lol.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, I find the HD650s are great at 90% of everything I play on them.

Please don't expect head shattering, thumping electronic bass as that's not what they're made for







. Bass guitars, cellos and other low end instruments are nice to listen to on them but the HD650s aren't the ideal headphone for most EDM (eg DnB, trance) or EBM (eg aggrotech).

Where I find they do shine is everything else







. They're great for rock, metal, industrial, orchestral, neo-classical, soundtrack, house, electronica and I enjoy them for gaming.

Try FLAC versions of your anime soundtracks (eg Death Note, Terror in Resonance, Ghost in the Shell and Tokyo Ghoul) and see what you think of them







.

I have a feeling that if you like the Philips SHP9500 then you might enjoy the HD650s.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, I find the HD650s are great at 90% of everything I play on them.
> 
> Please don't expect head shattering, thumping electronic bass as that's not what they're made for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bass guitars, cellos and other low end instruments are nice to listen to on them but the HD650s aren't the ideal headphone for most EDM (eg DnB, trance) or EBM (eg aggrotech).
> 
> Where I find they do shine is everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're great for rock, metal, industrial, orchestral, neo-classical, soundtrack, house, electronica and I enjoy them for gaming.
> 
> Try FLAC versions of your anime soundtracks (eg Death Note, Terror in Resonance, Ghost in the Shell and Tokyo Ghoul) and see what you think of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have a feeling that if you like the Philips SHP9500 then you might enjoy the HD650s.


There is no doubt in my mind I will love the hD 650's more than the HD700's just out of common sense reading of reviews and general sense of the entire audiophile community, my main thing is going to be will I love them more than T90s, its going to be a 25 day show down between those two, whichever loses, is getting refunded. I am keeping one of the two though, as I need a headphone to molest late at night when everyone is sleeping









fyi, fostex t20s, and golden lion tube pair soooo freaking well... I am in heaven :3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, I find the HD650s are great at 90% of everything I play on them.
> 
> Please don't expect head shattering, thumping electronic bass as that's not what they're made for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Bass guitars, cellos and other low end instruments are nice to listen to on them but the HD650s aren't the ideal headphone for most EDM (eg DnB, trance) or EBM (eg aggrotech).
> 
> Where I find they do shine is everything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They're great for rock, metal, industrial, orchestral, neo-classical, soundtrack, house, electronica and I enjoy them for gaming.
> 
> Try FLAC versions of your anime soundtracks (eg Death Note, Terror in Resonance, Ghost in the Shell and Tokyo Ghoul) and see what you think of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have a feeling that if you like the Philips SHP9500 then you might enjoy the HD650s.


Yeah, this is pretty much what I feel as well. You won't want to rip them off immediately when listening to EDM, but they leave a bit to be desired







.


----------



## ACM

What's your guys take on WASAPI?
I would love to use it but it's a pain having something like discord, music & a game playing at the same time. It's just a inconvenience.

I'm just using 24bit 44.1kHz with DirectSound since most of my media is 44.1kHz.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, this is pretty much what I feel as well. You won't want to rip them off immediately when listening to EDM, but they leave a bit to be desired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, I've just learned to play to their strengths and be selective with the EDM I play on them







.

The new Katatonia album The Fall of Hearts sounds amazing on them. Listened to that album, went through some Porcupine Tree (now I'm keen to hear how the track Flicker sounds on DVD-A), Steven Wilson, Opeth's quieter stuff (sorry, not a death or black metal fan







), Deadsoul Tribe and a bit of Tool. Good times







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Keep forgetting to reply when I get home *laughs nervously* Hope I didn't miss any comments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's because the headphones market is finally blowing up. We have way more choices today at each price bracket than we ever did before and that drives competitive which drives innovation.


Good point... And one I'm quite happy about, even if it makes a decision noticeably harder. On the plus side, it's also made it so that I tend to look at my current headphones and just say "eh, I'm beyond happy with them, so I don't see the point in changing them in the forseeable future..." Doesn't stop me from drooling on about the new shiny.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey mate.
> In most headphone amps tubes have a pretty easy life, running well below %100 rated power - so they can have very long lifespans.
> I do agree with turning tube amps off when unattended and not in use - to prolong life and avoid house fires! I am comfortable leaving it on all evening, or even all day if I'm home on a weekend and on and off the computer.
> They don't really need all that long to "warm up". Mine makes sound about10 seconds after a "cold start", and to be honest sounds great from there on, it might improve slightly over the next 5-10 minutes, but it doesn't sound terrible to begin with - certainly no worse than my fairly decent SS amp.
> 
> re: tube rolling - you can use a tube amp without rolling, some amps are really not designed to use different tubes, some are.
> For me, rolling is 1/2 the fun.
> Can cost a bit of $ - but what the heck - you can't take it worth you, and like most things if you buy used and don't want to keep you can sell for similar to purchase price - or with rare old tubes keep 'em as an "investment".


Good to know they aren't driven 100%, and should last quite some time. Longevity is pretty much one of the biggest worries I have when it comes to such things. Stuff like the heat is secondary, and something I can worry about later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I keep eyeying the Lyr 2 myself. I feel the urge for new audio equipment coming on again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Curious to see a modded HD 380 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Stop...you're not making this easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I didn't realize they were in the $500-600 range now. I just don't feel the Asgard 2 would do them any justice unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> So did I miss it, or did you purchase the HD700? I know you said you were pretty close to the Sennheiser shop there. Do they have any HD650? If so, try em out and see what you think. I think that would be a good indicator to see if you'd like the LCD-2 or not.


Well, it is one rather strikingly sexy amplifier, that's for sure...... And that's coming from someone that constantly claims he prefers black over treated aluminum... Yet absolutely LOVES his OpenBenchTable that's precisely that, silver/aluminum in colour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an fyi, I actually do run my tubes 24/7.
> 
> I have a set that has pretty much been running for 3 years straight. The only time the amp gets turned off is when the power goes out or I have to move the amp.
> 
> They still work fine. I have yet to see any tube actually die on its own.
> 
> That being said, I would probably feel differently if I were running super expensive NOS collector tubes, or even just tubes that are hard to source.
> 
> Also, warm up time is seriously trumped up. You are not going to run into a headphone amp that takes more than a minute to warm up and most take 30 seconds.
> 
> And the solid state tube thing is not all that uncommon. You can buy solid state versions of quite a few tubes. Its not exclusive to schiit at all.
> 
> And lastly, tubes can work with IEMs. You just need to make sure the amp is transformer coupled. That way you won't have some 600+ ohm output impedance.


Many thanks for the info, and it definitely alleviates a lot of concerns that tend to crop up in my mind regarding tubes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/822474/audeze-2-2-hifiman-560-trade-or-sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It's also led to things like Hifiman throwing the HE-1000 out there for $3,000 then pushing out another revision in, what, a year?


Would be tempting, except I'd rather have a listen locally before looking into buying a pair second hand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Keep forgetting to reply when I get home *laughs nervously* Hope I didn't miss any comments.
> Good point... And one I'm quite happy about, even if it makes a decision noticeably harder. On the plus side, it's also made it so that I tend to look at my current headphones and just say "eh, I'm beyond happy with them, so I don't see the point in changing them in the forseeable future..." Doesn't stop me from drooling on about the new shiny.
> Good to know they aren't driven 100%, and should last quite some time. Longevity is pretty much one of the biggest worries I have when it comes to such things. Stuff like the heat is secondary, and something I can worry about later.
> Well, it is one rather strikingly sexy amplifier, that's for sure...... And that's coming from someone that constantly claims he prefers black over treated aluminum... Yet absolutely LOVES his OpenBenchTable that's precisely that, silver/aluminum in colour.
> Many thanks for the info, and it definitely alleviates a lot of concerns that tend to crop up in my mind regarding tubes.
> Would be tempting, except I'd rather have a listen locally before looking into buying a pair second hand.


Its so funny that people have concerns about tubes.

There was a famous instance where a russian pilot who was flying a mig decided to defect to the US. US engineers tore the plan apart and found that the navigation system was running off of vacuum tubes.

Vacuum tubes are not disturbed by radiation. When nuclear fall out occurs, it will take out most if not all transistor based devices. In short. Vacuum tubes are nuke proof.

The russians use them in their planes so that if we nuke them, they can still take off and fly.

We use them in mission critical applications for the same reason.

You literally can not get more reliable than nuke proof.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Keep forgetting to reply when I get home *laughs nervously* Hope I didn't miss any comments.
> Good point... And one I'm quite happy about, even if it makes a decision noticeably harder. On the plus side, it's also made it so that I tend to look at my current headphones and just say "eh, I'm beyond happy with them, so I don't see the point in changing them in the forseeable future..." Doesn't stop me from drooling on about the new shiny.
> Good to know they aren't driven 100%, and should last quite some time. Longevity is pretty much one of the biggest worries I have when it comes to such things. Stuff like the heat is secondary, and something I can worry about later.
> Well, it is one rather strikingly sexy amplifier, that's for sure...... And that's coming from someone that constantly claims he prefers black over treated aluminum... Yet absolutely LOVES his OpenBenchTable that's precisely that, silver/aluminum in colour.
> Many thanks for the info, and it definitely alleviates a lot of concerns that tend to crop up in my mind regarding tubes.
> Would be tempting, except I'd rather have a listen locally before looking into buying a pair second hand.


Heh...yeah. That's why I jumped on the black Bifrost thing they did a while back







. The best of both worlds IMO...and it goes with my case, too







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Heh...yeah. That's why I jumped on the black Bifrost thing they did a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The best of both worlds IMO...and it goes with my case, too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Such a pity that they only do it rather rarely.... There's a huge demand for their devices in black.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Such are more resolving (and unforgiving) headphones and the HD700 seems to be an odd beastie in the Senn line. I'll mirror Pez's suggestion on trying the 650s (or the 600s).
> I'm thinking it's probably not going to turn out so well if it's the treble that bothers him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I don't think you'd be disappointed if you got a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Maybe if he kept a pair of headphones long enough to actually break them in. The HD700s I have smoothed out in the months I have had them. By far the most comfortable of all cans I have.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Maybe if he kept a pair of headphones long enough to actually break them in. The HD700s I have smoothed out in the months I have had them. By far the most comfortable of all cans I have.


I have kept only the cans that suit my sound signature preferences.

For EDM, Fostex T20s Mark 3's now for almost 5 months, and now paired with my golden lion tube is absolutely insane.

Pioneers for gaming I have had for 8 months or so.

SHP-9500 as well not sure like 6 months or something.

Also, could care less what any of you think of me, this is just a fun hobby to distract me until my life comes together. Better than injecting meth which is what everyone else I know has done for a decade. Welcome to hell.

Also, I woke up this morning, cranked vali 2 gold lion tube on high gain, woke up to EDM, coffee is for peasants.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> What's your guys take on WASAPI?
> I would love to use it but it's a pain having something like discord, music & a game playing at the same time. It's just a inconvenience.
> 
> I'm just using 24bit 44.1kHz with DirectSound since most of my media is 44.1kHz.


I tried to figure it out once and couldn't cause I am a nub at this stuff... please post initial impressions of shp-9500 with hm5 velour soon please...









I crank my modi 2 uber to 32 bit 96khz most of the time, for no reason other than too annoy people here xD


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I was looking into full frame DSLRs not that long ago. I was sad to see that everything remotely recent is still expensive.


If you want to get into FF start with a 6D. The 6D MkII should be coming out soon so you should be able to pick up a 6D cheap. That is what I started with. Still have it, great camera for its uses. Not a good camera for sports or children but great for things not moving and astro.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you want to get into FF start with a 6D. The 6D MkII should be coming out soon so you should be able to pick up a 6D cheap. That is what I started with. Still have it, great camera for its uses. Not a good camera for sports or children but great for things not moving and astro.


the naming's drive me mad. i can own like 4 things with mark 2 in the name lol all diff items


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have kept only the cans that suit my sound signature preferences.
> 
> For EDM, Fostex T20s Mark 3's now for almost 5 months, and now paired with my golden lion tube is absolutely insane.
> 
> Pioneers for gaming I have had for 8 months or so.
> 
> SHP-9500 as well not sure like 6 months or something.
> 
> Also, could care less what any of you think of me, this is just a fun hobby to distract me until my life comes together. Better than injecting meth which is what everyone else I know has done for a decade. Welcome to hell.
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning, cranked vali 2 gold lion tube on high gain, woke up to EDM, coffee is for peasants.


Take it easy. Well, you are correct. I went to Evansville once and it was full of toothless methbillies. So yes, better to blow money on gear than drugs.

My point is that some things should be given a little more time. I think adorama is closed the next few weeks for some Jewish holiday. I know B&H is, usually if one is closed so is the other. If you already shipped it back it will probably just sit there for a couple of weeks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Take it easy. Well, you are correct. I went to Evansville once and it was full of toothless methbillies. So yes, better to blow money on gear than drugs.
> 
> My point is that some things should be given a little more time. I think adorama is closed the next few weeks for some Jewish holiday. I know B&H is, usually if one is closed so is the other. If you already shipped it back it will probably just sit there for a couple of weeks.


yeah I know, doesn't matter the king is on my head now... T90s... arrived an hour ago or so.









omg i missed them... soooo good agh... even the weeknd hill song it can handle fine, earpseakers ftw

edit: listening to kings of leon now... aaaaa so good on these cans, i think the tube helps tone the harshness for sure, i don't remember it being this smooth


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have kept only the cans that suit my sound signature preferences.
> 
> For EDM, Fostex T20s Mark 3's now for almost 5 months, and now paired with my golden lion tube is absolutely insane.
> 
> Pioneers for gaming I have had for 8 months or so.
> 
> SHP-9500 as well not sure like 6 months or something.
> 
> Also, could care less what any of you think of me, this is just a fun hobby to distract me until my life comes together. Better than injecting meth which is what everyone else I know has done for a decade. Welcome to hell.
> 
> Also, I woke up this morning, cranked vali 2 gold lion tube on high gain, woke up to EDM, coffee is for peasants.


I dunno, enjoying music while enjoying a mug of coffee is so much better... But I don't use coffee to wake up









But I'm one of those crazy ones who usually has 10-12lbs of whole bean coffee on hand, plus kcup pods for when I have a mood for flavoured coffee







As silly as it sounds, we tend to go through two 2lb bags of beans every two weeks (plus at least a "few" 340g bags







)


----------



## caenlen

one of my fav songs, jimi hendrix all along the watchtower... sounds so good with vali 2 and t90s... runs circles around my pioneers (my previous fav cans for that particular song) mmmm lovely


----------



## caenlen

I'm keeping this setup for at least two years. Beyerdynamic T90 + vali 2 + golden lion tube. Have not skipped a single song since they hit my head... pure heaven. This tube has made it more useful than I ever imagined, I bought them knowing only 50% of the stuff I would use them for... rap and EDM will still go to Fostex T20s, but yes... I am in heaven. Mike Oldfield... to France... song on now, never heard it, can't even end the song early... pure heaven. those female vocals, omg nothing can touch it. nothing. if i go to a head fi meet and someone can beat this, I will kneel before all the audio Gods!

edit 1: purple haze jimi hendrix ---- HOLY CRAP t90s and golden lion for life!!! NEVER WILL YOU PRY THIS SETUP FROM MY BODY!!! NEVER!!!!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you want to get into FF start with a 6D. The 6D MkII should be coming out soon so you should be able to pick up a 6D cheap. That is what I started with. Still have it, great camera for its uses. Not a good camera for sports or children but great for things not moving and astro.


Depends on how much it drops. I'm only interested at a hobbyist level so I'm not too willing to throw a lot at it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Depends on how much it drops. I'm only interested at a hobbyist level so I'm not too willing to throw a lot at it.


What would you be willing to spend? What would you be looking to do with it?


----------



## steelbom

Can anyone help me with this?

I'm looking at Beyerdynamic DT 250 -- either 80 Ohm or 250 Ohm. I have a DAC for my phone and one for my PC, both which support up to 600 Ohm. But is there any benefit to having headphones with higher Ohm?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> I'm looking at Beyerdynamic DT 250 -- either 80 Ohm or 250 Ohm. I have a DAC for my phone and one for my PC, both which support up to 600 Ohm. But is there any benefit to having headphones with higher Ohm?


General consensus is that the higher impedance Beyers sound slightly different, and in some ways slightly better. Here is some more info:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?
> 
> I'm looking at Beyerdynamic DT 250 -- either 80 Ohm or 250 Ohm. I have a DAC for my phone and one for my PC, both which support up to 600 Ohm. But is there any benefit to having headphones with higher Ohm?


Can you tell us what the DAC is, brand name or model name? If it is something like Dragonfly Red then yes get the 250 OHM, but if its just built into your phone or motherboard, ignore that it says it supports 600 ohm and get the 80 ohm lol


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> General consensus is that the higher impedance Beyers sound slightly different, and in some ways slightly better. Here is some more info:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/513393/guide-sonic-differences-between-dt770-dt990-models-more


I see I see. Thanks. Most of that post went way over my head







perhaps this is not something I'd even notice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can you tell us what the DAC is, brand name or model name? If it is something like Dragonfly Red then yes get the 250 OHM, but if its just built into your phone or motherboard, ignore that it says it supports 600 ohm and get the 80 ohm lol


On PC, I use the Soundblaster Omni 5.1 and Soundblaster E1 for phone. I don't usually use the later, but I would be willing to if it was beneficial. Don't know if they're good enough for it to be worthwhile using the 250 Ohm / if that'll handle it well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I see I see. Thanks. Most of that post went way over my head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps this is not something I'd even notice.
> On PC, I use the Soundblaster Omni 5.1 and Soundblaster E1 for phone. I don't usually use the later, but I would be willing to if it was beneficial. Don't know if they're good enough for it to be worthwhile using the 250 Ohm / if that'll handle it well.


The 250 ohm model should be ok for you then, both of those are fine. Using it without those though you would want the 80 ohm version. It should handle the 250ohm version just fine though, but don't try the 600ohm Beyer headphones, it won't be able to handle those.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What would you be willing to spend? What would you be looking to do with it?


Probably not more than $300ish for the body. Mostly I'd just like to have a nice DSLR for whenever I need or want to get a picture of something.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I tried to figure it out once and couldn't cause I am a nub at this stuff... please post initial impressions of shp-9500 with hm5 velour soon please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I crank my modi 2 uber to 32 bit 96khz most of the time, for no reason other than too annoy people here xD


Here is what I think of the SHP9500s so far.
Forgive my terrible explanations.

High end:
Decent highs, not ear piercing.

Mids:
Sounds detailed & not flat.

Low end:
Good low end for music & movies, it's more deep vs the old 380s.

Comfort:
It's goooood, very good.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Here is what I think of the SHP9500s so far.
> Forgive my terrible explanations.
> 
> High end:
> Decent highs, not ear piercing.
> 
> Mids:
> Sounds detailed & not flat.
> 
> Low end:
> Good low end for music & movies, it's more deep vs the old 380s.
> 
> Comfort:
> It's goooood, very good.


Interesting, what do you think of the imaging? Not the sound stage, but the accurate positioning of sounds. Like in Witcher 3 when I would hear a thunderstorm off to my left in front of me and could see the lightning in the distant sky, I would literally LITERALLY look up and to my left in real life, lol... imaging is 10/10 on those babies.







Sound stage is increased now as well because you the HM5 velour wrap around.


----------



## Fylzka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> But is there any benefit to having headphones with higher Ohm?


The main reason why manufacturers build high impedance headphones is to reduce the weight of moving parts (diaphragm and voice coil), to get a faster response.
If you wanna reduce the weight of the voice coil, you need to use thinner wire, which leads to higher resistance.
The voice coil of a 600Ω Beyerdynamic Tesla driver, for example, uses copper wire with a diameter of only 0.018mm (less than half of a human hair).
That's why you won't find high impedance headphones made in China. They just don't wanna bother with that kind of wire.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Interesting, what do you think of the imaging? Not the sound stage, but the accurate positioning of sounds. Like in Witcher 3 when I would hear a thunderstorm off to my left in front of me and could see the lightning in the distant sky, I would literally LITERALLY look up and to my left in real life, lol... imaging is 10/10 on those babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound stage is increased now as well because you the HM5 velour wrap around.


Haven't had much great imaging media playing. But a song came up in my Auto-DJ that has the sound of a door shutting from the back & I had to check my back left to see who was coming in.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The 250 ohm model should be ok for you then, both of those are fine. Using it without those though you would want the 80 ohm version. It should handle the 250ohm version just fine though, but don't try the 600ohm Beyer headphones, it won't be able to handle those.


I see I see, thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fylzka*
> 
> The main reason why manufacturers build high impedance headphones is to reduce the weight of moving parts (diaphragm and voice coil), to get a faster response.
> If you wanna reduce the weight of the voice coil, you need to use thinner wire, which leads to higher resistance.
> The voice coil of a 600Ω Beyerdynamic Tesla driver, for example, uses copper wire with a diameter of only 0.018mm (less than half of a human hair).
> That's why you won't find high impedance headphones made in China. They just don't wanna bother with that kind of wire.


Ohh right, cool!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fylzka*
> 
> The main reason why manufacturers build high impedance headphones is to reduce the weight of moving parts (diaphragm and voice coil), to get a faster response.
> If you wanna reduce the weight of the voice coil, you need to use thinner wire, which leads to higher resistance.
> The voice coil of a 600Ω Beyerdynamic Tesla driver, for example, uses copper wire with a diameter of only 0.018mm (less than half of a human hair).
> That's why you won't find high impedance headphones made in China. They just don't wanna bother with that kind of wire.


Which then begs the question.

Y no field coil headphones.


----------



## caenlen

@ACM xD

@everyone if i can get parasound zdac v1 mint condition for $240 shipped, be worth it? and sell my modi 2 uber? will my vali 2 work with it?


----------



## Shardnax

You can get a v1 for less if you're patient enough. I thought you put the brakes on the gear train







?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Probably not more than $300ish for the body. Mostly I'd just like to have a nice DSLR for whenever I need or want to get a picture of something.


If you look you should be able to find a 5D MkI for that. For a little more you could get a 5d MkII and the magic lantern feature set for that body. What do you have now? If just getting started I would suggest a T3i. Those can be had for very cheap and then decide if it something you want to invest more into.

Funny that you will drop as much as you will for a set of headphones, but not for a camera. I guess I am just the opposite. None of my cans cost more than $500.

But as in all things if you are patient you can score good deals. I just got a BNIB Canon Pixma Pro-100 photo printer for $91.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You can get a v1 for less if you're patient enough. I thought you put the brakes on the gear train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I am, but TJJ and Bordgunner have always sayd its one of the best DACS you can get under 1 grand... so I was just curious cause I find it mint for a decent price... last time I found it, it went up to $400 some on ebay bids...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Just haggled a like new HD650 with silver cable down to $275, go me!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just haggled a like new HD650 with silver cable down to $275, go me!


Indeed. Thats a great price.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just haggled a like new HD650 with silver cable down to $275, go me!


Well done good sir! I my 650 arrives tomorrow and it was I think $340 new and sealed, will be interesting battling it with the t90s. I have read a few t90 reviews that say the hd 650 sounds veiled after listening to the t90s.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Indeed - that's your NORMAL banana holder - but there one out there that are a little different.
> Wish I could find a picture - I can't fine my holder as it is -or else I would take a pic of it.


can confirm this..

my denon ah d7000 headband is warped
















I have no idea why.. I thought maybe heat but its nowhere near any heat...

its got to the holder


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you look you should be able to find a 5D MkI for that. For a little more you could get a 5d MkII and the magic lantern feature set for that body. *What do you have now?* If just getting started I would suggest a T3i. Those can be had for very cheap and then decide if it something you want to invest more into.
> 
> Funny that you will drop as much as you will for a set of headphones, but not for a camera. I guess I am just the opposite. None of my cans cost more than $500.
> 
> But as in all things if you are patient you can score good deals. I just got a BNIB Canon Pixma Pro-100 photo printer for $91.


A point and shoot







. To each their own and all that on cans vs. cameras







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am, but TJJ and Bordgunner have always sayd its one of the best DACS you can get under 1 grand... so I was just curious cause I find it mint for a decent price... last time I found it, it went up to $400 some on ebay bids...


It's not a terrible price, I've just seen it end for less is all.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can confirm this..
> 
> my denon ah d7000 headband is warped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why.. I thought maybe heat but its nowhere near any heat...
> 
> its got to the holder


a 2013 post








What are you referencing? I'm confused?


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax I canceled the order for it, honestly I am happy with vali 2 and modi 2 uber. golden lion has really changed a lot of cans for me, no reason to change anything at this point, cheers


----------



## Fylzka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Which then begs the question.
> 
> Y no field coil headphones.


Because a permanent magnet offers more advantages than an electromagnet, especially in headphones. Field-coil drivers were used when there were no powerful permanent magnets available. That changed in the 1930s with Alnico magnets and Neodym magnets in the 1980s.
Sure, the voice coil could be smaller with an electromagnet, but the field-coils need alot more space than a small permanent magent, which is not beneficial in headphones.
In contrast to a permanent magent, they need a separate power supply as well. It's also cheaper and easier to build, if you just use a Neodym magent.

I'm not an engineer, so correct me if I'm wrong.

Companies like Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser have a lot of know-how and I guess they know what they're doing.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a 2013 post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you referencing? I'm confused?


WOW! T-Dub makes an appearance. It was like a Yeti sighting with the quote and confirming its existence when the man shows up! How you doing, my friend?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> WOW! T-Dub makes an appearance. It was like a Yeti sighting with the quote and confirming its existence when the man shows up! How you doing, my friend?


^This! So much awesome sauce! How you doing T-Dub?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> WOW! T-Dub makes an appearance. It was like a Yeti sighting with the quote and confirming its existence when the man shows up! How you doing, my friend?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> ^This! So much awesome sauce! How you doing T-Dub?


Haha thanks guys, but I'm no longer on OCN - just popping around when I'm quoted or PM'ed!
Hope all is well guys.


----------



## Spork13

Was able to find someone who could loan me a STAX amp so I could determine whether my amp or HPs were faulty.
It's just a basic one - SRM-Xh by my goodness, this is a nice sound!
(Confirmed, problem was my amp - headphones are fine).

With my 404's, this sounds very nearly as good as my (much) more $ dynamic setup (m9xx > Feliks Elise [+ several hundred $ of aftermarket tubes] > Beyerdynamic T1's.)

Anyone considering high end or TOTL dynamic HPs + amp really should try some low/mid range STAX gear if they can.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> a 2013 post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you referencing? I'm confused?


probably haha I googled warped headband and it came up overclock.net

my headphone holder caused my headband on my d7000s to warp after prolonged use


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> probably haha I googled warped headband and it came up overclock.net
> 
> my headphone holder caused my headband on my d7000s to warp after prolonged use


What holder you got?
And tbh the Dxxx line had a warping headband anyway - even mine is slightly scuffed, even being on a flat headband, which wouldn't ever cause it any problems.
Also - a headband sleeve, causes even more warping...so I wouldn't be TOO concerned.
If it causes discomfort, getting a new headband is impossible - but getting a headband cover is something you might want to look into (like the Beyers cover)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fylzka*
> 
> Because a permanent magnet offers more advantages than an electromagnet, especially in headphones. Field-coil drivers were used when there were no powerful permanent magnets available. That changed in the 1930s with Alnico magnets and Neodym magnets in the 1980s.
> Sure, the voice coil could be smaller with an electromagnet, but the field-coils need alot more space than a small permanent magent, which is not beneficial in headphones.
> In contrast to a permanent magent, they need a separate power supply as well. It's also cheaper and easier to build, if you just use a Neodym magent.
> 
> I'm not an engineer, so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Companies like Beyerdynamic or Sennheiser have a lot of know-how and I guess they know what they're doing.


I originally kind of meant it as a joke, but I would have to agree and disagree.

Its true that field coils were designed to work around the lack of a powerful permanent magnet.

However, I believe the advantages would outweigh the disadvantages.

First off, I do not think size would really be that big of a deal. We have plenty of large and heavy headphones that people seem to do just fine with. Soooo meh I guess?

The other big disadvantage is that the coil would need its own power supply. That adds cost and complexity to the audio chain.

However what you get in return is very high efficiency with a much more predictable and well behaved voice coil.

Part of the audio chain is obviously the amplifier. Since voice coils are usually 95db+ efficient, you could use a very low gain, low noise, and low power amp which would sound a lot better than most of the crap on the market.

Ultimately I think the ecosystem that a field coil would give would outweight the egineering snafus of a field coil.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A point and shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . To each their own and all that on cans vs. cameras
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I started with a Canon point and shoot. Several of them actually. Smart phones have pretty much killed those off but I still have one for concerts that don't allow DSLRs. The low light performance of smartphones still stinks and the microphone is even worse.

My first DSLR was a T3. I wished shortly after getting it that I had sprung for the T3i. To this day the T3i is a great little camera and cheap too. You could score one with a kit lens for your listed price. Get a couple of lenses then if you are so inclined get the FF body.

As far as my taste in cans, I bounce between several workstations. I could get one of two sets of high end cans but am fine with many sets of mid range cans. I don't know what I don't know. And for the sake of my wallet I suppose that is a good thing.


----------



## ACM

Heck if you ever want a T3i you can buy mine. I'll be getting something new soon.

T3i
EF-S 18-55mm IS II kit lens
EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS II
Newer EF 50mm f/1.8
3 or 4 batteries with extra charger
Hood for all lenses


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I started with a Canon point and shoot. Several of them actually. Smart phones have pretty much killed those off but I still have one for concerts that don't allow DSLRs. The low light performance of smartphones still stinks and the microphone is even worse.
> 
> My first DSLR was a T3. I wished shortly after getting it that I had sprung for the T3i. To this day the T3i is a great little camera and cheap too. You could score one with a kit lens for your listed price. Get a couple of lenses then if you are so inclined get the FF body.
> 
> As far as my taste in cans, I bounce between several workstations. I could get one of two sets of high end cans but am fine with many sets of mid range cans. I don't know what I don't know. And for the sake of my wallet I suppose that is a good thing.


How's the general sensor/image quality of the T3i compared to the 5D mk. II?


----------



## caenlen

HD 650 sound quite lovely, they are equal to the HE-400s with focus pads. I would say bass, and clarity is still smoother/better quality on he-400s, stock pads are terrible on he-400s but focus pads change everything for those cans.

that being said, I think I just like Planar sound signature more than dynamic, I always find myself popping on my Fostex T20s or HE-400s for some reason.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> With my 404's, this sounds very nearly as good as my (much) more $ dynamic setup (m9xx > Feliks Elise [+ several hundred $ of aftermarket tubes] > Beyerdynamic T1's.)
> 
> Anyone considering high end or TOTL dynamic HPs + amp really should try some low/mid range STAX gear if they can.


I agree. Also, this is now the Official OCN Camera club?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree. Also, this is now the Official OCN Camera club?


We diverge a lot on topics I think, but we always come back to the core, I think it is because we are a community all to ourself, we are like a guild in a way, and it doesn't need to be defined, it just exists, I think it is wonderful.


----------



## rathborne

@caenlen, what tracks have you tried on the HD650s and are you able to compare against the T90s yet







? Also, were the HD650s on loan or did you buy them and so have a bit of time to get familiar with them?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD 650 sound quite lovely, they are equal to the HE-400s with focus pads. I would say bass, and clarity is still smoother/better quality on he-400s, stock pads are terrible on he-400s but focus pads change everything for those cans.
> 
> that being said, I think I just like Planar sound signature more than dynamic, I always find myself popping on my Fostex T20s or HE-400s for some reason.


The general consensus is that the HD650s scale far better than the other two cans. If you stick to the other cans for bassy stuff and the HD650s as all-rounders you might have a winning setup







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree. Also, this is now the Official OCN Camera club?


I've been sure to keep some headphone talk interspersed







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @caenlen, what tracks have you tried on the HD650s and are you able to compare against the T90s yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Also, were the HD650s on loan or did you buy them and so have a bit of time to get familiar with them?


He bought them new for $350 a few days ago, if I'm not mistaken.

Could someone suggest cheap acoustic foam to put up on the walls of my computer room?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD650 Pros
- Laid back, musical sound
- Velour ear pads
- Extremely light and comfortable
- Scale very well to higher quality amps

HD650 Cons
- Laid back, musical sound
- Prefers tube amps
- Made out of plastic
- Sounds veiled with some entry level (usually underpowered) amps
- Stupid cable connectors
- "Sufficient" mid-bass thump (bassheads beware!)
- Price greatly fluctuates


----------



## Shardnax

Are there many headphones in the same range as the HD650 that aren't plastic?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Are there many headphones in the same range as the HD650 that aren't plastic?


K553 has a good amount of aluminum. TH-X00 I guess? I have seen HD650 go as low as $300 and as high as $500 new.


----------



## caenlen

I can't compare HD 650s to anything just yet, I am going to give it at least a week or two of swapping between my 4 main cans. So far though HE-400s with focus pads are my favored sound signature, when you read reviews for HE-400s you prob are reading them based on their stock earpads, just a warning, its a AAA level can with the focus pads.

HD 650s are 100x more lovely than the HD700s were though... so yes I am enjoying them, will be fun to swap around for a bit


----------



## caenlen

http://www.zmfheadphones.com/zmf-originals/

http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf (post 249 for eikon impressions from a head fi user)

Really curious how the Eikon sounds after Zach from ZMF said it was his ultimate dream headphone he has been wanting to build from ground up since child, he said Atticus is just traditional ZMF sound, so I am not has hyped for that one though I am sure it sounds lovely. $999 for pre-order on Eikon, after pre-order phase price jump sot $1299 i think... tempting... problem is re-sale value if I don't like it.


----------



## boredgunner

Yes I'm super interested in the Eikon. I never got to hear the Sony MDR-R10 but essentially everyone who has was enamored by it. The Eikon is inspired by it. I hope it's at the NY Audio Show in a few weeks, but it seems it won't be since ZMF isn't listed as a brand or exhibitor.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I can't compare HD 650s to anything just yet, I am going to give it at least a week or two of swapping between my 4 main cans. So far though HE-400s with focus pads are my favored sound signature, when you read reviews for HE-400s you prob are reading them based on their stock earpads, just a warning, its a AAA level can with the focus pads.
> 
> HD 650s are 100x more lovely than the HD700s were though... so yes I am enjoying them, will be fun to swap around for a bit


You tried those FLAC anime OST tracks (eg Terror In Resonance - Walt and Tokyo Ghoul - Schmetterling) on the HD650s?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.zmfheadphones.com/zmf-originals/
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf (post 249 for eikon impressions from a head fi user)
> 
> Really curious how the Eikon sounds after Zach from ZMF said it was his ultimate dream headphone he has been wanting to build from ground up since child, he said Atticus is just traditional ZMF sound, so I am not has hyped for that one though I am sure it sounds lovely. $999 for pre-order on Eikon, after pre-order phase price jump sot $1299 i think... tempting... problem is re-sale value if I don't like it.


I'd give them a few months before diving in. Worst case they hold their value.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.zmfheadphones.com/zmf-originals/
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/821782/atticus-and-eikon-the-new-dynamic-driver-headphones-from-zmf (post 249 for eikon impressions from a head fi user)
> 
> Really curious how the Eikon sounds after Zach from ZMF said it was his ultimate dream headphone he has been wanting to build from ground up since child, he said Atticus is just traditional ZMF sound, so I am not has hyped for that one though I am sure it sounds lovely. $999 for pre-order on Eikon, after pre-order phase price jump sot $1299 i think... tempting... problem is re-sale value if I don't like it.







Under no circumstance should anyone preorder this headphone. Period. End of story.

This is just a new level of stupid for audio. This is a fostex t50 rp with wooden cups for 1000 bucks. This is not a new idea.

For 1000 bucks, you can get your own t50s, an amp, a dac, and a class at a woodworking shop where they would probably help you make your own darn cups.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under no circumstance should anyone preorder this headphone. Period. End of story.
> 
> This is just a new level of stupid for audio. This is a fostex t50 rp with wooden cups for 1000 bucks. This is not a new idea.
> 
> For 1000 bucks, you can get your own t50s, an amp, a dac, and a class at a woodworking shop where they would probably help you make your own darn cups.


the Eikon is a custom made from ground up dynamic (not planar) driver that he made... I don't understand what you mean :/


----------



## pez

It looks like a comfy Grado based on the adjustment system







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The Eikon is rather interesting looking to me as well.


----------



## caenlen

Tonight goes as follows: 2 hours with HD650 swapping off and on with HE-400s with focus pads, took a break, popped on SHP-9500 stock pads, not even my hm5's cause i was cleaning them... 2 hours go by i forget i was jamming entire time...

lmao... no regrets in recommending the SHP-9500 to so many people.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the Eikon is a custom made from ground up dynamic (not planar) driver that he made... I don't understand what you mean :/


Ah.

They looked like t50rps, and he even says that he started out modding t50rps.

So I thought they were t50rps through and through.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah.
> 
> They looked like t50rps, and he even says that he started out modding t50rps.
> 
> So I thought they were t50rps through and through.


Stop being so cranky







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Stop being so cranky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well now hold on. I could still be right, but just for different reasons.

It could still be crap.

Just gotta wait and see.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel




----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


"Only" $15kfor the headphones AND that sweet looking amp?
Where do I order???

(I wish...)


----------



## caenlen

I watched that a few days ago, insane stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> "Only" $15kfor the headphones AND that sweet looking amp?
> Where do I order???
> 
> (I wish...)


I am really interested in seeing more info about the Shangrila and pretty much all of the electrostatic headphones at the rocky mountain audio fest.

All of these new electrostatic headphones have peculiar looking drivers. It almost looks like they all went back to the mesh style stators that the stax omegas used.


----------



## caenlen

I think I prefer the more lively sound signatures of my T90s/HE-400s with focus pads, over the hd650s... and then again sometimes I prefer my shp-9500 for certain songs over all of those, listening to a fire crackle in a game or movie on the shp-9500 is extremely satisfying for some reason and the other cans can't do it. lol its that 10/10 imaging the 9500s have I think. I still prefer my fostex t20s for all EDM though, they sound sooo good with Golden Lion tube, mmm this tube is spoiling me, its really turned the t20s into t50s but with better bass and soundstage, its kind of insane.

HD650s are nice but they play it safe, only benefit i would say over them then say HE-400s or t90s for female vocals, is that it isn't fatiguing like those cans are, i mean i can do 30 mins straight but sometimes i need a break, with HD 650's I don't need a break.

HD650s are so good though, its like they do everything right, but play it safe. which is fine I guess, will give it another week or two. I know Finnish/nordic metal bands I listen to like Nightwish, sound best on my HD650s, playing it safe has its benefits in that it can control all the fierceness sound while still letting me understand the vocals, most headphones just collapse or mess up the vocals to much you can't hear the words, so I would say that HD 650 greatest strength so far. I do love it really ^^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I prefer the more lively sound signatures of my T90s/HE-400s with focus pads, over the hd650s... and then again sometimes I prefer my shp-9500 for certain songs over all of those, listening to a fire crackle in a game or movie on the shp-9500 is extremely satisfying for some reason and the other cans can't do it. lol its that 10/10 imaging the 9500s have I think. I still prefer my fostex t20s for all EDM though, they sound sooo good with Golden Lion tube, mmm this tube is spoiling me, its really turned the t20s into t50s but with better bass and soundstage, its kind of insane.
> 
> *HD650s are nice but they play it safe*, only benefit i would say over them then say HE-400s or t90s for female vocals, is that it isn't fatiguing like those cans are, i mean i can do 30 mins straight but sometimes i need a break, with HD 650's I don't need a break.
> 
> *HD650s are so good though, its like they do everything right*, but play it safe. which is fine I guess, will give it another week or two. I know Finnish/nordic metal bands I listen to like Nightwish, sound best on my HD650s, playing it safe has its benefits in that it can control all the fierceness sound while still letting me understand the vocals, most headphones just collapse or mess up the vocals to much you can't hear the words, so I would say that HD 650 greatest strength so far. I do love it really ^^


Yep, the reasons I bolded are EXACTLY why people love the HD650. It's why it's so easy to fall in love with them. It's the 'I just came home from a stressful/long day and I need to sip some bourbon and listen to music without being bothered' headphone.

It's an agreeable headphone that does everything good, but not one thing great.

Also, that statement about the T20s is not helping my curiosity about them







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah.
> 
> They looked like t50rps, and he even says that he started out modding t50rps.
> 
> So I thought they were t50rps through and through.


I believe you had the same reaction when the ether was released also.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they sound sooo good with Golden Lion tube, mmm this tube is spoiling me, its really turned the t20s into t50s but with better bass and soundstage, its kind of insane.


If you really want to turn your T20s into T50s just open the porting on the back of the cup. The changes between the two are pretty subtle when measured. The t20, t40 and t50 (Mk III and Mk II) are the same except for how the three ports at the bottom of the cup are blocked. I think we may have been over this before but I couldn't remember. See the comparison in the link below.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/diyers-delight-fostex-t50rp-mk3#repmwlMs6g2Vwa4m.97


----------



## pez

From what I'm seeing, it looks like opening the T50RPs would turn them into T20RPs and vice-versa. Seems I might have good luck in removing that padding. I always feel these could use a tad more bass.


----------



## rathborne

I thought of a word that might describe the HD650s well... unoffensive







. They're not the most glamourous looking can out there but they're not styled in a polarising manner like the Abyss headphones. They may be considered vieled but they don't have have any spikes people need to consider. Bass may not be brain shaking and deep but for most instrument recreations and some EDM there's enough bass to be happy with and never worry about excessive bass.

In other news a 'VR arcade' just opened in town. They're using HTC Vive for the headset but what interested me most was the audio equipment. Each station appears to have a pair of HE400i headphones. I honestly was surprised to see them spend ~$700AUD on headphones for each rig.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That sounds similar to the words I kept trying to find to describe my HD 600's.... Unoffensive definitely fits ^_^ I still tend to prefer my AKG K712's, even though the HD 600's pretty much disappear after a while because they're so comfy and fit so well.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

HD650 is that sweet, pretty, girl-next-door type that people love. May not be the hottest or most popular, but everyone at least likes her usually.


----------



## Shardnax

Shangri La is supposed to be $50k if I remember right. I wouldn't be surprised if the build quality is atrocious, too bad I'm not super wealthy as to find out







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I prefer the more lively sound signatures of my T90s/HE-400s with focus pads, over the hd650s... and then again sometimes I prefer my shp-9500 for certain songs over all of those, listening to a fire crackle in a game or movie on the shp-9500 is extremely satisfying for some reason and the other cans can't do it. lol its that 10/10 imaging the 9500s have I think. I still prefer my fostex t20s for all EDM though, they sound sooo good with Golden Lion tube, mmm this tube is spoiling me, its really turned the t20s into t50s but with better bass and soundstage, its kind of insane.
> 
> HD650s are nice but they play it safe, only benefit i would say over them then say HE-400s or t90s for female vocals, *is that it isn't fatiguing like those cans are, i mean i can do 30 mins straight but sometimes i need a break, with HD 650's I don't need a break.
> 
> HD650s are so good though, its like they do everything right, but play it safe. which is fine I guess, will give it another week or two*. I know Finnish/nordic metal bands I listen to like Nightwish, sound best on my HD650s, playing it safe has its benefits in that it can control all the fierceness sound while still letting me understand the vocals, most headphones just collapse or mess up the vocals to much you can't hear the words, so I would say that HD 650 greatest strength so far. I do love it really ^^


This is a good thing unless you want fatigue







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> From what I'm seeing, it looks like opening the T50RPs would turn them into T20RPs and vice-versa. Seems I might have good luck in removing that padding. I always feel these could use a tad more bass.


On the Mk II there is also a port on the baffle side of the driver that can effect the bass. The other major thing is the way air is allowed to flow. Adding combinations of fill or fabric to either side of the driver can really change the bass.

On the MkIII Im not sure if the baffle port still exists but the cup side vents are the same. The big change to the driver on the MkIII was the removal of one square of felt on the back of the driver. Its assume this would allow more airflow, therefore affecting bass performance.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I prefer the more lively sound signatures of my T90s/HE-400s with focus pads, over the hd650s... and then again sometimes I prefer my shp-9500 for certain songs over all of those, listening to a fire crackle in a game or movie on the shp-9500 is extremely satisfying for some reason and the other cans can't do it. lol its that 10/10 imaging the 9500s have I think. I still prefer my fostex t20s for all EDM though, they sound sooo good with Golden Lion tube, mmm this tube is spoiling me, its really turned the t20s into t50s but with better bass and soundstage, its kind of insane.
> 
> HD650s are nice but they play it safe, only benefit i would say over them then say HE-400s or t90s for female vocals, is that it isn't fatiguing like those cans are, i mean i can do 30 mins straight but sometimes i need a break, with HD 650's I don't need a break.
> 
> HD650s are so good though, its like they do everything right, but play it safe. which is fine I guess, will give it another week or two. I know Finnish/nordic metal bands I listen to like Nightwish, sound best on my HD650s, playing it safe has its benefits in that it can control all the fierceness sound while still letting me understand the vocals, most headphones just collapse or mess up the vocals to much you can't hear the words, so I would say that HD 650 greatest strength so far. I do love it really ^^


Well if you are plugging them into the vali 2, you will not have an impedance matched system.

The HD650s will do a lot more right on something like a bottle head crack than they will on the vali.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well if you are plugging them into the vali 2, you will not have an impedance matched system.
> 
> The HD650s will do a lot more right on something like a bottle head crack than they will on the vali.


Tjj, would the HD650's be similarly matched on that antique sound labs mkIII that you had posted a while back?

Also, do you know if the cage around the tubes can be removed?


----------



## caenlen

@Tjj yeah I assumed as much, I can crank the Vali 2 almost all the way over on high gain for some songs and the HD 650s are still asking to be better fed I have noticed. for that reason alone I am probably going to refund them, I honestly can not afford a new amp right now of that caliber, and I love my tubes, Vali 2 does wonders for my other cans, even T90 plays nice with it.

@pez my sound is influenced my the golden lion tube, before my T20s, nor the T50s I tried had a decent sound stage, I mean some, but meh...its the golden lion tube that has opened up a new world for all my cans, the vocals were absolutely horrid on the T20s before, its why I missed my T50s so much, now it surpasses the T50s in vocals, imo anyway. TJJAngel recommended another tube to me that might be better than Golden Lion since its made by the military, and it will be here Saturday, so will be interesting to see if it gets even better ^^

@rathborne please let me visit and go to this HTC Vive arcade!!!!

@silvrr keep your scruffy paws away from my T20s, I love them the way they are!!!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Tjj, would the HD650's be similarly matched on that antique sound labs mkIII that you had posted a while back?
> 
> Also, do you know if the cage around the tubes can be removed?


That amp has both OTL and OTC outputs, OTL is perfect for HD 650. Cage was removable on previous models so I assume it still is.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Me and Tjj probably differ on this subject, but I prefer a tube hybrid amp over OTL personally. There are also non-OTL tube amps, but I can't remember if I ever used one unless Cavali Liquid Gold / Fire were non-OTL tube amps.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Me and Tjj probably differ on this subject, but I prefer a tube hybrid amp over OTL personally. There are also non-OTL tube amps, but I can't remember if I ever used one unless Cavali Liquid Gold / Fire were non-OTL tube amps.


Liquid Gold is solid state, Liquid Fire and Crimson are hybrids but they are known to sound warm and lush and laid back like many all tube amps.

Plenty of hybrids can do a high impedance headphone justice, but the Vali 2 may not be one of them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Tjj, would the HD650's be similarly matched on that antique sound labs mkIII that you had posted a while back?
> 
> Also, do you know if the cage around the tubes can be removed?


yes and yes.

The antique sound labs amp that I recommended has a switch on it to change it from transformer coupled to OTL.

So you can impedance match both high impedance and low impedance headphones. Soooo win win.

And the tube cage can be removed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Liquid Gold is solid state, Liquid Fire and Crimson are hybrids but they are known to sound warm and lush and laid back like many all tube amps.
> 
> Plenty of hybrids can do a high impedance headphone justice, but the Vali 2 may not be one of them.


That's right. I remember at least one was a tube amp, but couldn't remember if both were. Both amps sound beautifully warm and smooth to me. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Me and Tjj probably differ on this subject, but I prefer a tube hybrid amp over OTL personally. There are also non-OTL tube amps, but I can't remember if I ever used one unless Cavali Liquid Gold / Fire were non-OTL tube amps.


No, hybrids are fine.

I don't actually hate any particular form of amp. What I hate is when people don't design stuff properly.

OTLs mostly suck because they require very VERY good output caps. Most companies will not use proper caps because they are either too expensive, or they are just too darn big.

For instance if you listen to a stock bottle head crack, it kind of sounds pretty raw and almost grainy. But I have heard tons of bottle head cracks where the owner sticks in a couple of mundorfs in and they sound really nice.

And of course tube selection becomes a huge factor as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Tjj yeah I assumed as much, I can crank the Vali 2 almost all the way over on high gain for some songs and the HD 650s are still asking to be better fed I have noticed. for that reason alone I am probably going to refund them, I honestly can not afford a new amp right now of that caliber, and I love my tubes, Vali 2 does wonders for my other cans, even T90 plays nice with it.
> 
> @pez my sound is influenced my the golden lion tube, before my T20s, nor the T50s I tried had a decent sound stage, I mean some, but meh...its the golden lion tube that has opened up a new world for all my cans, the vocals were absolutely horrid on the T20s before, its why I missed my T50s so much, now it surpasses the T50s in vocals, imo anyway. TJJAngel recommended another tube to me that might be better than Golden Lion since its made by the military, and it will be here Saturday, so will be interesting to see if it gets even better ^^
> 
> @rathborne please let me visit and go to this HTC Vive arcade!!!!
> 
> @silvrr keep your scruffy paws away from my T20s, I love them the way they are!!!


Its not made by the military. Its made by a company (philips in this case) for the military under contract.


----------



## caenlen

T90s have spoiled me... Vivaldi "Violin Concerto No. 1 in E Major, RV. 269, Op. 8 No. 1 'La primavera/ Spring': I. Allegro" for example song... SHP-9500 just lack the sound stage needed for this song, HD650s play it to safe, T20s are just not for this genre at all, but this song on the T90s, is absolutely a true work of pure Art... I have done about 30 mins solid of Vivaldi tonight, will move to Chopin, Bach, etc later.

T90s and golden lion are life, T90s and golden lion are love ~ til the day I die


----------



## caenlen

FYI you do not need to pay for Spotify or any music service for ad free service...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I did not realize this, but I used google play music tonight for awhile, didn't hear any ads, looked up and ublock origin had blocked 300 some ads for me... lmao) xD my phone only costs $5 a month for unlimited everything over wifi, and now i got ad free unlimited music too, and on my phone, since i have firefox on my phone with ublock origin on it and can just use google play music through that.



damn, it feels good to be a gangsta ~ which one of you got a nice cuban cigar for me to smell? i feel like putting my feet up, I am a conqueror of the greed and envy of this country


----------



## Shardnax

You also pay for higher bitrate if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You also pay for higher bitrate if I'm not mistaken.


I can't tell the difference on a few songs I tested. /shrug


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You also pay for higher bitrate if I'm not mistaken.


Indeed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Don't forget you also get YouTube Red with it too... If you're in a country that such exists. Still "coming soon" up here in Canada.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I can't tell the difference on a few songs I tested. /shrug


It depends on all manner of things, namely your gear, the codec (and settings used), and the particular song(s).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It depends on all manner of things, namely your gear, the codec (and settings used), and the particular song(s).


I don't even know wth a codec is or how to know if I have the right one... this is why I need to give up on this world, there are just to many intricate details, vali 2 and modi 2 uber for life for me, and free music, lol


----------



## Shardnax

Basically it's the software by which a file is encoded and decoded. For example, FLAC is a lossless audio codec and MP3 is a lossy codec. Examples of a video codec would be x264 or MPEG2.

The ideal goal of any lossy codec is (or should be) being imperceptibly different from a lossless file. Lossy codecs have made good advances in recent years so it's a lot harder to tell the difference than it used to be.

I wouldn't expect people to know about codecs unless they've dealt with a lot of media on their PC or if their job was related to it, honestly. The math involved is well beyond my understanding







.

In the case of streaming music, everything is handled by the site and the browser and/or provided software.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Suprised you didn't mention DIVX or XVID codecs, given how much into anime caenlen is.







Sooooo glad fansubs have moved onto actual proper codecs nowadays.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Suprised you didn't mention DIVX or XVID codecs, given how much into anime caenlen is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo glad fansubs have moved onto actual proper codecs nowadays.


I don't know if he's been watching it long enough to be familiar with them. I presume the majority of them are using x265 or h265 now? Maybe I should've mentioned RealMedia to make everyone shudder at the terror of the memory







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't know if he's been watching it long enough to be familiar with them. I presume the majority of them are using x265 or h265 now? Maybe I should've mentioned RealMedia to make everyone shudder at the terror of the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DivX and Xvid were the big ones for me in HS and college.

Ugh... that dreaded white and blue icon, though I remember it starting out blue white.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't know if he's been watching it long enough to be familiar with them. I presume the majority of them are using x265 or h265 now? Maybe I should've mentioned RealMedia to make everyone shudder at the terror of the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think so when it comes to codecs... Seen a lot of x265 as of late. We don't snag that many fansubs these days simply because they're getting harder to find good ones
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> DivX and Xvid were the big ones for me in HS and college.
> 
> Ugh... that dreaded white and blue icon, though I remember it starting out blue white.


I remember how Soo many were happy about DivX coming out because it meant no more annoying codec pack juggling to try and find something that would run it... Then the joys from everyone as Xvid came out as the main contender because DivX was pulling a few silly stunts...

I honestly can't remember the colour the logo was, but your description brings back foggy recollections.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think so when it comes to codecs... Seen a lot of x265 as of late. We don't snag that many fansubs these days simply because they're getting harder to find good ones
> I remember how Soo many were happy about DivX coming out because it meant no more annoying codec pack juggling to try and find something that would run it... Then the joys from everyone as Xvid came out as the main contender because DivX was pulling a few silly stunts...
> 
> I honestly can't remember the colour the logo was, but your description brings back foggy recollections.


I think it's been a decade or more since I've watched a fansub. I'm a pretty big anime fan but, I think my mindset is pretty uncommon within the fandom. I generally only watch dubs (rare exceptions to be had) and I _really_ dislike modern J-pop.


----------



## caenlen

I only watche dmy first anime last year, Death Note, and instantly fell in love, now I pay to sub to Crunchyroll and have like 15 Animes on que, LOL I think I will try to do a few hours of RE:ZERO tonight with my T90s on actually. Cheers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Screw codecs.

Just give me a binary stream please









Seagate's new 5TB hard drives might actually make this possible.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's been a decade or more since I've watched a fansub. I'm a pretty big anime fan but, I think my mindset is pretty uncommon within the fandom. I generally only watch dubs (rare exceptions to be had) and I _really_ dislike modern J-pop.


Hubby is the same way, mainly because he can still watch a dubbed anime when sick, or somewhat tired due to not having to read. On the flipside, dubbing voice actors have gotten a lot better over the past few years, which really helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I only watche dmy first anime last year, Death Note, and instantly fell in love, now I pay to sub to Crunchyroll and have like 15 Animes on que, LOL I think I will try to do a few hours of RE:ZERO tonight with my T90s on actually. Cheers.


Sooooooooo wish it was available in Canada, a steady stream of anime would be amazing, not just what Netflix gets. .... I just realized I already now spend like $30 CAD on audio and video subscriptions (Netflix $11.99 I think, it's their top four streams at once package), then another $15 CAD for Spotify Family as it finally came out in Canada... And probably next month will also be getting Google Music Premium Family as well (doubly so because it will include YouTube Red when that becomes available in Canada)...

Eh, nowhere near as bad as what I was spending at HTFR back in the day, or whatever that music store in downtown Calgary was even further back. Man do I miss them, they were an awesome store.


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe

you make me feel bad for just using ublock origin and blocking all the ads making in subscriptions pointless, even crunchyroll I do not have to subscribe to, adblocker blocks those ads too, but I do anyway just to help support the shows I watch

Once I start making money I will do youtube red though as I would like to support the small channels I watch on youtube, not fair of me really. I also just can't do it right now as I have no income, but I will someday I have no doubts.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

ONE makes stories for some of the best animes in recent history. All hail ONE!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Screw codecs.
> 
> Just give me a binary stream please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seagate's new 5TB hard drives might actually make this possible.


What's the launch price?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hubby is the same way, mainly because he can still watch a dubbed anime when sick, or somewhat tired due to not having to read. On the flipside, dubbing voice actors have gotten a lot better over the past few years, which really helps.
> Sooooooooo wish it was available in Canada, a steady stream of anime would be amazing, not just what Netflix gets. .... I just realized I already now spend like $30 CAD on audio and video subscriptions (Netflix $11.99 I think, it's their top four streams at once package), then another $15 CAD for Spotify Family as it finally came out in Canada... And probably next month will also be getting Google Music Premium Family as well (doubly so because it will include YouTube Red when that becomes available in Canada)...
> 
> Eh, nowhere near as bad as what I was spending at HTFR back in the day, or whatever that music store in downtown Calgary was even further back. Man do I miss them, they were an awesome store.


I can watch <2000s anime subbed but, I like the option to be lazy







.

As far as streaming goes, I'm a dinosaur. I buy physical releases of my media








.

Edit:
At Canelen: If you aren't opposed to fantasy comedy, and you haven't seen it already, you should check out Slayers







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I only watche dmy first anime last year, Death Note, and instantly fell in love, now I pay to sub to Crunchyroll and have like 15 Animes on que, LOL I think I will try to do a few hours of RE:ZERO tonight with my T90s on actually. Cheers.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

If you like music and anime, you gotta stop what ever you are doing right now and go watch K-On! and initial D

You will think the music will suck at first....but the music will get stuck in your head and you will download all the music in flac.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's the launch price?
> I can watch <2000s anime subbed but, I like the option to be lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As far as streaming goes, I'm a dinosaur. I buy physical releases of my media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit:
> At Canelen: If you aren't opposed to fantasy comedy, and you haven't seen it already, you should check out Slayers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


85 bucks









http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/19/13329232/seagate-barracuda-st5000-5-tb-hard-drive


----------



## Shardnax

That's surprisingly affordable.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> As far as streaming goes, I'm a dinosaur. I buy physical releases of my media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That makes 2 of us!
I remember a time where the PC was the backup and the CD was the media I used.
Now it's the opposite, but with most CDs costing $10-12 tops it's often cheaper than downloading, and no monthly subscription like you pay to stream (in FLAC or similar quality).


----------



## pez

I didn't realize Google Play Music Premium would allow YouTube Red as well. I'm actually kinda interested to compare content now. I've got 90 days free from my Nexus, so I may check this out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 85 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/10/19/13329232/seagate-barracuda-st5000-5-tb-hard-drive


Wow....I'm actually genuinely excited for that. I want about 4 of those for a home server....that price point is to die for.


----------



## Gilles3000

Talking about music and anime, @caenlen you've got to check out Eureka Seven (just the first season), its has amazing OST and its really good overall.


----------



## Spork13

Has anyone got the HE-350 from MD?
Looking at a pair for my son - removable lead is good because he trashes them.
Good for gaming? (and Norwegian metal...)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Has anyone got the HE-350 from MD?
> Looking at a pair for my son - removable lead is good because he trashes them.
> Good for gaming? (and Norwegian metal...)


Actually, they might be great for metal as the mids are fairly forward. I've yet to use mine for gaming, but I'll give it a try later for ya. They sound decent for music, but I'd say moreso for metal, hardcore, rock, etc. I'd say a tad bit light in the bass for anything EDM.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> That makes 2 of us!
> I remember a time where the PC was the backup and the CD was the media I used.
> Now it's the opposite, but with most CDs costing $10-12 tops it's often cheaper than downloading, and no monthly subscription like you pay to stream (in FLAC or similar quality).


Indeed. I'd only consider buying digitally if I could choose between masters for metal albums.


----------



## Cybertox

I either rip CDs (1411 KBPS wave) or get my music off the net.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Actually, they might be great for metal as the mids are fairly forward. I've yet to use mine for gaming, but I'll give it a try later for ya. They sound decent for music, but I'd say moreso for metal, hardcore, rock, etc. I'd say a tad bit light in the bass for anything EDM.


IDK what the HE-350s sound like, but this is a very good description of the HE-300s which I did like quite a bit.

As far as bang for the buck headphones go, I would definitely go with either the HE-3XX headphones or a fostex t50-rp


----------



## Dagamus NM

Sometimes I think about how the shapes of our outer and inner ears effect our experience. Hard to classify the external auditory meatus or inner ear but the size of or auricles (outer ear) do make a difference in acoustic response in the inner ears.

I have big ears that do not stick out with unattached lobes.

I like my senn hd700>650 but use my momentum 2 BT the most. AKG k7xx>he-350.

I listen to everything but country and tejano


----------



## caenlen

I agree with you on k7xx, no idea how you feel that way about 650 though, you may be right about the ear thing though.

@ everyone I bought my first watch ever just now. I wanted something for everyday use. I went with the dark blue on silver mesh. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/miro-everyday-40-quartz-watch not oversized and gaudy like most men's watches, and for that price point I am surprised it uses a real Sapphire gem for the movement


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Sometimes I think about how the shapes of our outer and inner ears effect our experience. Hard to classify the external auditory meatus or inner ear but the size of or auricles (outer ear) do make a difference in acoustic response in the inner ears.
> 
> I have big ears that do not stick out with unattached lobes.
> 
> I like my senn hd700>650 but use my momentum 2 BT the most. AKG k7xx>he-350.
> 
> I listen to everything but country and tejano


It goes so much deeper than that.

Your diet will actually affect your experience. Depending on your sugar levels, your brain can work faster/slower to process the information.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It goes so much deeper than that.
> 
> Your diet will actually affect your experience. Depending on your sugar levels, your brain can work faster/slower to process the information.


xD

@everyone I think I am going to wait a couple years, but I think my next upgrade after Vali 2 is going to Valhalla 3 if they ever do a refresh of the model. Jotunheim only does lot of power output on balanced connectors, and not sure I want to go that route, too much tinkering for my tastes.


----------



## caenlen

Do you guys think I would like the AKG 553 Pro? I am in need of some closed back cans that are not portable usage intended. I sold my high end Audio Technicas what I paid for them here on OCN, because just wasn't enough sound stage for me.

AKG 553 Pro advertises closed but with impressive sound stage. only other closed cans I own are 8323's and Brainwavz HM2, both are my portable use cans. don't actually own any noise isolation or closed, for when neighbors or parents are being loud.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

K553's are very similar sounding to the K7XX; flat, accurate, great soundstage for closed headphones, kind of piercing highs, weakish bass, They are light and fairly comfortable, though the pads are shallow so people with bigger ears may not like them. The cable is not removable however.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> K553's are very similar sounding to the K7XX; flat, accurate, great soundstage for closed headphones, kind of piercing highs, weakish bass, They are light and fairly comfortable, though the pads are shallow so people with bigger ears may not like them. The cable is not removable however.


hmm, I think I will just stick with my HE-400s with focus pads, plus I have the massdrop HM2's coming november 6th still, so meh im good


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hmm, I think I will just stick with my HE-400s with focus pads, plus I have the massdrop HM2's coming november 6th still, so meh im good


Heh, I'm sorta like you now, pretty happy with what I have, I've even stopped looking for other cans or audio gear......for now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Heh, I'm sorta like you now, pretty happy with what I have, I've even stopped looking for other cans or audio gear......for now.


Yeah, I am very happy with my current setup. Sad I had to sell my only 2000 made Audio Technica's, they were so good, but just that lack of sound stage ruined it for me overall. I think my go to cans now are as follows:

EDM/Dance/Rap: T20's MarkIII
Rock/Metal/Classical: Pioneer SE-A1000 w/HM5
Everything else: HE-400s w/ Focus Pads
Anime/female vocals: T90s
Gaming: Plantronics Rig Flex
Portable: Brainwavz HM2 (8323's retired due to squeaking noise that is annoying me lately)

shp-9500 I stepped on by accident and broke. so those are no longer in my cycle. they are great cans though I doubt I replace them just because HE-400s with focus pads fills the void well enough, also I am just falling more in love with planar + tube sound combo, it just is silky smooth


----------



## caenlen

Ultimate setup is fully complete!!! Just hooked up my studio monitor speakers! Not the best setup, but for the tight space I have not bad !!! Cheers!!! controlling volume fo speakers with Vali 2 as well, DD

not sure if the tube helps the speakers any or not though, I think it is supposed to ^^


----------



## Shardnax

The second picture reminds me of my horrible mess of cords







. Which KB/mouse have you got there?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The second picture reminds me of my horrible mess of cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Which KB/mouse have you got there?


The best part is, I can't see the mess of cords and no one else can either, its hidden behind massive PC tower.

mouse is g303 logitech, keyboard is logitech g710 cherry blue switch, also in sig rig, its been updated


----------



## frostbite

I have grado sr325is and a pro-ject headbox 2 amp for music. sony v150's for gaming and sennheiser mx400's for the phone


----------



## caenlen

Is it normal to tap on the volume knob or the tube itself of my Vali 2, and hear hear it reverberate in the powered speakers? Anyway to stop that? Also, anyway to flip power switch off on Vali 2 without the powered speakers going pop? Doesn't sound very loud, just doesn't seem good either


----------



## frostbite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Is it normal to tap on the volume knob or the tube itself of my Vali 2, and hear hear it reverberate in the powered speakers? Anyway to stop that? Also, anyway to flip power switch off on Vali 2 without the powered speakers going pop? Doesn't sound very loud, just doesn't seem good either


Tapping the volume knob will do the same as tapping the valve, just like knocking a filament bulb

As for the pop it will be the amp not having a soft start feature to reduce pops

Youll just have to turn the speakers off first then the amp


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It goes so much deeper than that.
> 
> Your diet will actually affect your experience. Depending on your sugar levels, your brain can work faster/slower to process the information.


That is actually correct, also the air cells in your mastoid bones, nasopharynx, oropharynx, and your eustachian tubes all impact your inner ear functions and transmits signals through your vestibulocochlear nerve. Medications that affect the permeability of neurotransmitters also change how you perceive the sounds. Lyrica and gabapentin are good examples of this.

My point is that there are many reasons that people like different headphones, perception and physical interaction are two components of the puzzle.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The best part is, I can't see the mess of cords and no one else can either, its hidden behind massive PC tower.
> 
> mouse is g303 logitech, keyboard is logitech g710 cherry blue switch, also in sig rig, its been updated


Nice, I also use mx blues







.

Edit: I realized that your collection of cans is nowhere to be found in those pictures







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Nice, I also use mx blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


Bah, MX Blue is for wimps!














MX Clear, MX Green, MX White and Topre 55G are where it's at!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Nice, I also use mx blues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: I realized that your collection of cans is nowhere to be found in those pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The cans are all hanging on walls in my room, I bought about 7 of these so headphones would be out of the way and not take up room.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-Headphone-Headset-Hanger-Wall-Holder-PC-Monitor-Earphone-Stand-Rack-/311339010298?hash=item487d4048fa:g:xOkAAOSwgNRV79e9


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bah, MX Blue is for wimps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MX Clear, MX Green, MX White and Topre 55G are where it's at!


If I got a different switch type it'd probably be MX white, brown, or clear.

I've been pondering getting an MX brown K95. I was sad when they discontinued the MX blue variant and they had so much trouble with switch reliability, I was planning on buying one







. If not for all the issues I read on their forums I would've grabbed one when they were clearing stock.

I've begun setting aside money for an amp, what do you guys think of Violectric or Auralic?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frostbite*
> 
> Tapping the volume knob will do the same as tapping the valve, just like knocking a filament bulb
> 
> As for the pop it will be the amp not having a soft start feature to reduce pops
> 
> Youll just have to turn the speakers off first then the amp


I just popped in my $45 Golden Lion tube and it does not have the noise interference like my cheaper tubes do, I can tap all I want and no issues, I guess the others are going back for a refund... Golden Lion for life!

Does anyone know if I should buy a pre-amp tube for my speakers, or using the golden lion which is meant for headphones I think is ok?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just popped in my $45 Golden Lion tube and it does not have the noise interference like my cheaper tubes do, I can tap all I want and no issues, I guess the others are going back for a refund... Golden Lion for life!
> 
> Does anyone know if I should buy a pre-amp tube for my speakers, or using the golden lion which is meant for headphones I think is ok?


The circuit won't change very much between one tube and another.
Sure, it will change enough to alter the sound, but a different tube isn't going to transform a headphone amp into anything else, it will still be a headphone amp, with a slightly altered sound, or if used as a preamp iit will be a preamp, with a slightly different sound.
Even an amp like mine that can use a wide range of different tubes (different types of tubes, not just different brands of the same type) is not going to change the output current all that much from one tube to another.


----------



## caenlen

I just unplugged the speakers from the back of my Vali 2, no more noise interference (even with speakers off I was getting some in headphones), so now when I want speakers I have to plug in the cables every time... not a big deal, but yeah that is a touch annoying.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So recently I found out one of my local Best Buys has V-MODA M100s in stock, and I kinda wanna grab a pair. My current favorites are a set of HD 598s and Beyerdynamic dt990s. Would the M100s be an upgrade for someone who loves electro and hardcore, or am I looking at blowing too much money on a bassy sidegrade? I haven't posted in awhile so to refresh, my output is USB to a Modi 2 to an Asgard 1.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> So recently I found out one of my local Best Buys has V-MODA M100s in stock, and I kinda wanna grab a pair. My current favorites are a set of HD 598s and Beyerdynamic dt990s. Would the M100s be an upgrade for someone who loves electro and hardcore, or am I looking at blowing too much money on a bassy sidegrade? I haven't posted in awhile so to refresh, my output is USB to a Modi 2 to an Asgard 1.


V-Moda is known for its bass, and its bass is a joke compared to the similarly priced Fostex T20RP Mark 3's. Assuming you have a decent enough AMP to power them, so what AMP are you using?

edit nm, I just checked your sig rig. Asgard 2 will love the Fostex T20s on high gain.

they run circles around everything if you want some EDM cans. I owned DT990's 600ohm before, and the bass was a joke compared to these as well. and HD598 has no bass period.

if don't care about deep bass, than get the Fostex T50RP Mark 3's. T20s are just for deep bass lovers.


----------



## Spork13

I joined the drop for the HE-350s.
Xmas pressie for mini-me 1.0
The main criticism seems to be a bit on the bright side - he has my old Yulong DAC/amp which I found quite warm and perhaps a little dark so hopefully be a nice combination for him.
I'll probs get to try them with my m9xx with and my tube amp - although they are very low-z so may not be awesome with the Elise.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> V-Moda is known for its bass, and its bass is a joke compared to the similarly priced Fostex T20RP Mark 3's. Assuming you have a decent enough AMP to power them, so what AMP are you using?
> 
> edit nm, I just checked your sig rig. Asgard 2 will love the Fostex T20s on high gain.
> 
> they run circles around everything if you want some EDM cans. I owned DT990's 600ohm before, and the bass was a joke compared to these as well. and HD598 has no bass period.
> 
> if don't care about deep bass, than get the Fostex T50RP Mark 3's. T20s are just for deep bass lovers.


The T20RP and T50RP have both caught my eye in the past but, and I know it's a tough order sub-$300, I basically want "Randy" by Justice to hit hard as bricks, and I want "Youtube The Clouds" by Weatherbox to sound as beautiful and lofi as it should. Is this a pipe dream beyond the 598's? Not sure anything higher end has the flexibility I'm looking for.


----------



## Cybertox

God I love bandcamp, the best music service out there no doubt. I really like the fact that prices are reasonable and the music is available for download in numerous formats. The streaming quality is also the best there currently is, other streaming services come nowhere near in terms of it.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel

the Philips JAN tube you recommended stomps my Electro-Harmonix tube, absolutely stomps it in clarity. Golden Lion still has deeper bass though, unless its placebo, but yeah great budget tube indeed ^^ heaven. absolutely heaven


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Managed to snag a pair of 'used' (essentially new in box) HD700s for $320, and couldn't be happier with them. I know they tend to cause polarizing opinions, but after owning them for about a month I am very pleased (especially at the price point.) Very comfortable headphones, the best I have used so far.

Only have noticed the treble spike in one song so far, and it was MIDI... so yeah.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuVsJaquio*
> 
> Managed to snag a pair of 'used' (essentially new in box) HD700s for $320, and couldn't be happier with them. I know they tend to cause polarizing opinions, but after owning them for about a month I am very pleased (especially at the price point.) Very comfortable headphones, the best I have used so far.
> 
> Only have noticed the treble spike in one song so far, and it was MIDI... so yeah.


They have amazing soundstage, I give them that. Glad you are enjoying them. ^^ They were a mess imo, but everyone has different tastes, thats why this is a hobby and not a simple "if you have this much money you buy this and this only" lol

golden lion is love - golden lion is life ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> They have amazing soundstage, I give them that. Glad you are enjoying them. ^^ They were a mess imo, but everyone has different tastes, thats why this is a hobby and not a simple "if you have this much money you buy this and this only" lol
> 
> golden lion is love - golden lion is life ~


Nah. The HD700s are good, you just need a really warm amp to make them sound natural. Otherwise they will be a bit bass light.

But compared to the HD800s, I like the 700s a lot more, and for 320 bucks.......you really can't go wrong.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys i own the Sennheiser gameone open cup headphones had them for 2 years now.

What would be a good upgrade for me?
I just today bought some wireless Bose QC 35s today as i wanted some wireless headphones to use when not gaming.

I am not good with audio so dont know much about headphones ect.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe
> 
> you make me feel bad for just using ublock origin and blocking all the ads making in subscriptions pointless, even crunchyroll I do not have to subscribe to, adblocker blocks those ads too, but I do anyway just to help support the shows I watch
> 
> Once I start making money I will do youtube red though as I would like to support the small channels I watch on youtube, not fair of me really. I also just can't do it right now as I have no income, but I will someday I have no doubts.


Well, there's a reason why subscriptions do more than just remove the ads, otherwise nobody would bother paying for the subscription in the first place due to adblockers being reasonably decent








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> If you like music and anime, you gotta stop what ever you are doing right now and go watch K-On! and initial D
> 
> You will think the music will suck at first....but the music will get stuck in your head and you will download all the music in flac.


Initial D.... First thing that comes to mind is Night on Fiiiiiire....







Ah, that anime brings back memories. Still run into the occasional person that calls my old car an ae86 and they can't understand why I want to deck them with a tire iron.... AE92 is nowhere near an AE86 in looks, let alone performance!! ....I still kind of want to build that dream AE92 though.... While I'd love a blacktop 20v, I'd rather go with the redtop 16v and slap in some PDM Racing camshafts, and then pair it all with that oh so sexy fuel injected individual throttle body kit (forgot the company that did it, but it was like $3,200 USD).... But the 20V blacktop is a blissful screamer, I won't lie. Oh, and then AE101 "Super" Corolla front brakes as they were twin piston calipers....

...Except that nowadays I'd rather just get the oh so sexy Subaru BR-Z and be done with it all as they're supposed insanely fun to drive, and have that lovely horizontally opposed engine, with that classic scooby sound...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I didn't realize Google Play Music Premium would allow YouTube Red as well. I'm actually kinda interested to compare content now. I've got 90 days free from my Nexus, so I may check this out.
> Wow....I'm actually genuinely excited for that. I want about 4 of those for a home server....that price point is to die for.


Well, they advertise it as such a capability up here in Canada.... Get Premium now, get YouTube Red with it when it becomes available! Would be rather nice to be able to watch YouTube without ads (on say, a mobile device, where ublock Origin and AdBlockPlus can't do anything), that's for certain.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Well, they advertise it as such a capability up here in Canada.... Get Premium now, get YouTube Red with it when it becomes available! Would be rather nice to be able to watch YouTube without ads (on say, a mobile device, where ublock Origin and AdBlockPlus can't do anything), that's for certain.


@whitewulfe that is where you are wrong, because I have ublock origin on my firefox on my android phone and it blocks youtube ads for me when I go through firefox







so I pay nothing and have ad free everywhere, and I think paying for Google Music doesn't up the bit rate like Spotify Premium does... at least I don't see it being advertised as a feature anywhere


----------



## caenlen

I desire more bass.






Give me more bass. nom nom


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys i own the Sennheiser gameone open cup headphones had them for 2 years now.
> 
> What would be a good upgrade for me?
> I just today bought some wireless Bose QC 35s today as i wanted some wireless headphones to use when not gaming.
> 
> I am not good with audio so dont know much about headphones ect.


What's your budget? Any real upgrade would involve ditching headsets and having standalone wired headphones. Bose have improved over time but, they're still quite poor aside from the excellent noise cancellation.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's your budget? Any real upgrade would involve ditching headsets and having standalone wired headphones. Bose have improved over time but, they're still quite poor aside from the excellent noise cancellation.


I mean, Senn GameOne is decent enough, I am not sure it needs an upgrade. Honestly, I can't decxide which can I like best for gaming, my heart is still leaning towards Fidelio x2 because I have yet to find a sound stage as accurate for footsteps as that one. I don't think x2 Fidelio is in production anymore though, I was going to grab one the other day on Amazon for $198 on lightning sale, they sold out, and it doesn't say they are coming back in stock since. lulz akg k7xx I did not like for gaming, everything just felt too distant, ruined the immersion for me.


----------



## Shardnax

Maybe, maybe not, they're asking though







.

Addendum on my previous post: What do you want out of wireless headphones? If you want to be free to move around without a cord I'd go with speakers, if you can use them where you live.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's your budget? Any real upgrade would involve ditching headsets and having standalone wired headphones. Bose have improved over time but, they're still quite poor aside from the excellent noise cancellation.


Yeah i bought them for noise cancellation and to use with iphone and my Zenbook laptop when traveling. Maybe for the Gym.
They do work well for wireless not used them much only got the yesterday got 28 days to return if i dont like them.
I was looking at the Sennheiser PXC 550 headphones but i did not like the touch controls i like buttons, also the Momentous 2.0 was to small for my ears seem to have poor NC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I mean, Senn GameOne is decent enough, I am not sure it needs an upgrade. Honestly, I can't decxide which can I like best for gaming, my heart is still leaning towards Fidelio x2 because I have yet to find a sound stage as accurate for footsteps as that one. I don't think x2 Fidelio is in production anymore though, I was going to grab one the other day on Amazon for $198 on lightning sale, they sold out, and it doesn't say they are coming back in stock since. lulz akg k7xx I did not like for gaming, everything just felt too distant, ruined the immersion for me.


Yeah they have served me well but was thinking if i could get a better set of headphones just to play games single player with no mic
I might be missing out and great sound.
I also broke my front audio jack so need to fix this. Im looking for a good bluetooth adapter to use on my PC so i can connect my wireless headphones


----------



## caenlen

I just bought pre-fazor LCD-2, Caribbean wood, lambskin angled earpads.

My end game for next 3-5 years, going to refund t90s and HD650s next week, enough playing around with these children's cans. Enough. See you all Wednesday, I am unplugging everything until my new babies arrive.

May the Planar Magnetic Gods shine upon me!







ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ITS TIME FOR END GAME BOYZ WOOOOOO

@Roman consider the Philips SHP-9500 if you can find them for 60 quid or less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe that is where you are wrong, because I have ublock origin on my firefox on my android phone and it blocks youtube ads for me when I go through firefox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I pay nothing and have ad free everywhere, and I think paying for Google Music doesn't up the bit rate like Spotify Premium does... at least I don't see it being advertised as a feature anywhere


I prefer to use the YouTube app due to the features it has (and is so much easier to navigate on a touch screen as it was designed for use with one), so I wouldn't go saying someone is wrong as mobile ad blockers don't always kick or or get updated fast enough after changes. Glad to hear it works in some scenarios though.

As for bitrate, I agree it is rather odd there is no mention of such things since that's one of the core features of almost all of the music streaming services out there.


----------



## caenlen

@whitwulfe yea I know, its a pain using firefox on phone, someday I will have a career and buy all the subs though. and yep Google doesn't up bit rate, its not advertised anywhere like spotify advertises it.

@everyone i hate my life... I am not sure if it is placebo, but I swear when I hot swap from usb to toslink the bass hits harder on usb, testing same songs instantly, etc. >.> am I losing my mind?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitwulfe yea I know, its a pain using firefox on phone, someday I will have a career and buy all the subs though. and yep Google doesn't up bit rate, its not advertised anywhere like spotify advertises it.
> 
> @everyone i hate my life... I am not sure if it is placebo, but I swear when I hot swap from usb to toslink the bass hits harder on usb, testing same songs instantly, etc. >.> am I losing my mind?


Maybe maybe not.

Put puppy dog linux on a flash drive and boot from it. Put some music on it, and see what it sounds like then.

That way you will bypass any and all windows drivers.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Maybe maybe not.
> 
> Put puppy dog linux on a flash drive and boot from it. Put some music on it, and see what it sounds like then.
> 
> That way you will bypass any and all windows drivers.


Will do, I actually just bought a spare SSD just so I could have a LInux drive for fun. puppy dog will work for me, sounds cute anyway LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, there's a reason why subscriptions do more than just remove the ads, otherwise nobody would bother paying for the subscription in the first place due to adblockers being reasonably decent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Initial D.... First thing that comes to mind is Night on Fiiiiiire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that anime brings back memories. Still run into the occasional person that calls my old car an ae86 and they can't understand why I want to deck them with a tire iron.... AE92 is nowhere near an AE86 in looks, let alone performance!! ....I still kind of want to build that dream AE92 though.... While I'd love a blacktop 20v, I'd rather go with the redtop 16v and slap in some PDM Racing camshafts, and then pair it all with that oh so sexy fuel injected individual throttle body kit (forgot the company that did it, but it was like $3,200 USD).... But the 20V blacktop is a blissful screamer, I won't lie. Oh, and then AE101 "Super" Corolla front brakes as they were twin piston calipers....
> 
> ...Except that nowadays I'd rather just get the oh so sexy Subaru BR-Z and be done with it all as they're supposed insanely fun to drive, and have that lovely horizontally opposed engine, with that classic scooby sound...
> Well, they advertise it as such a capability up here in Canada.... Get Premium now, get YouTube Red with it when it becomes available! Would be rather nice to be able to watch YouTube without ads (on say, a mobile device, where ublock Origin and AdBlockPlus can't do anything), that's for certain.


I have driven the BR-Z a number of times, and unless you have a fancy version up there in canada, they are pretty much anything but fun to drive.

The people who say the BR-Z is a fun car are people who have heavily modified the car, or people who have no concept of what a fun car is.

There was one guy I knew who bought a toyota br-z as his first real car. He kept going on and on about how good it was. I finally got sick of it and tossed him my keys to the miata and I said to bring it back in an hour.

He got back and you could just see in his face that he messed up big time. He bought a 20,000 dollar brz and my 3000 dollar used miata that probably has a blown head gasket was more fun.

The problem I have with any toyota car is that there is kind of a glass ceiling.

I have been eyeing a toyota MR-2 (first or 3rd gen), and its sort of the same deal with the AE92. You can either build a high revving forged racing engine that will only ever see a max of 300hp. The size of the water jackets on those engines (4age and the 2zz) can only let you push the HP so far for regular street use. The only other option is to dump a honda K20 in it and wack on a giant turbo.

Unless I suddenly end up brain dead or I develop amnesia, I will never touch honda with a 20 foot pole. So it means I will have to invest a huge amount of time in the toyota platform to make it good and I will always be haunted by the fact that it will never be as good as having a K20 in there.

The only other car I truly love is the rx7. But gas costs 2.50 a gallon.......soooooooooo yeah.


----------



## legoman786

Give me the Toyota GT86. The way it's supposed to be badged. It's coming to the states as a 2017 model, cuz you know, Toyota axed Scion.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Will do, I actually just bought a spare SSD just so I could have a LInux drive for fun. puppy dog will work for me, sounds cute anyway LOL


Puppy dog is somewhat unique because it loads into ram vs a hard drive.

But, yes, throw geko linux (tumbleweed edition) on your ssd and profit.


----------



## caenlen

I just picked up the Jotunheim, got it at a nice discount used.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitwulfe yea I know, its a pain using firefox on phone, someday I will have a career and buy all the subs though. and yep Google doesn't up bit rate, its not advertised anywhere like spotify advertises it.
> 
> @everyone i hate my life... I am not sure if it is placebo, but I swear when I hot swap from usb to toslink the bass hits harder on usb, testing same songs instantly, etc. >.> am I losing my mind?


I say go with whatever solution you can afford ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I have driven the BR-Z a number of times, and unless you have a fancy version up there in canada, they are pretty much anything but fun to drive.
> 
> The people who say the BR-Z is a fun car are people who have heavily modified the car, or people who have no concept of what a fun car is.
> 
> There was one guy I knew who bought a toyota br-z as his first real car. He kept going on and on about how good it was. I finally got sick of it and tossed him my keys to the miata and I said to bring it back in an hour.
> 
> He got back and you could just see in his face that he messed up big time. He bought a 20,000 dollar brz and my 3000 dollar used miata that probably has a blown head gasket was more fun.
> 
> The problem I have with any toyota car is that there is kind of a glass ceiling.
> 
> I have been eyeing a toyota MR-2 (first or 3rd gen), and its sort of the same deal with the AE92. You can either build a high revving forged racing engine that will only ever see a max of 300hp. The size of the water jackets on those engines (4age and the 2zz) can only let you push the HP so far for regular street use. The only other option is to dump a honda K20 in it and wack on a giant turbo.
> 
> Unless I suddenly end up brain dead or I develop amnesia, I will never touch honda with a 20 foot pole. So it means I will have to invest a huge amount of time in the toyota platform to make it good and I will always be haunted by the fact that it will never be as good as having a K20 in there.
> 
> The only other car I truly love is the rx7. But gas costs 2.50 a gallon.......soooooooooo yeah.


This is where I admit I've wanted a Miata for over twenty years..... Except I discovered back in '96 I don't fit in one... Thighs brush up rather firmly against the bottom of the steering wheel. Stupid long legs ruining that dream.









For me, I personally don't care about large amounts of horsepower, just something that's a LOT of fun to whip around corners... Probably why I enjoyed the AE92 so much.... But I was also heavily into solo2 autoslalom/autocross, so that tends to impact one's opinions of things. Having a ton of horsepower is only useful if you have a heavy boat of a vehicle or a long mostly straight road to make use of it. As for engine options, there are Toyota swaps you can do with an AW11, but I don't remember which ones. Several of the DoriKaze guys here in western Canada had them (including one guy in Lethbridge), but they also came with the issue of ohhh man were they even more squirrely than an autocross tuned aw11 would be in the first place.

I haven't driven one yet (given the fact that I won't test drive any particular vehicle until I'm actually ready to buy one again), but the Subaru BR-Z strikes me as rekindling that old love I used to have for a fun car that begs to be opened up on the track but is still more than enjoyable as a daily driver. Why do I keep mentioning the BR-Z over the FR-S? I never really did get along with the Scion badging or community, and the Subaru has the lovely scooby community with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> Give me the Toyota GT86. The way it's supposed to be badged. It's coming to the states as a 2017 model, cuz you know, Toyota axed Scion.


I could have sworn that the GT86 was the development designation they gave the Scion FR-S and Subaru BR-Z, and is also reference on the Scion's front quarter panels.


----------



## legoman786

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I haven't driven one yet (given the fact that I won't test drive any particular vehicle until I'm actually ready to buy one again), but the Subaru BR-Z strikes me as rekindling that old love I used to have for a fun car that begs to be opened up on the track but is still more than enjoyable as a daily driver. Why do I keep mentioning the BR-Z over the FR-S? I never really did get along with the Scion badging or community, and the Subaru has the lovely scooby community with it.
> I could have sworn that the GT86 was the development designation they gave the Scion FR-S and Subaru BR-Z, and is also reference on the Scion's front quarter panels.


That was the designation they gave it. However, everyone inside the NAFTA, where Scions are were sold anyway, got the Scion FR-S and the Subaru BR-Z. Japan, England, Australia, etc got the Toyota GT86.

That's why it's called the Toyaburu Triplets.

More reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_86


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *legoman786*
> 
> That was the designation they gave it. However, everyone inside the NAFTA, where Scions are were sold anyway, got the Scion FR-S and the Subaru BR-Z. Japan, England, Australia, etc got the Toyota GT86.
> 
> That's why it's called the Toyaburu Triplets.
> 
> More reading: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toyota_86


So basically the same thing as the older Levin (fixed lights) and Trueno (pop-up lights) designations with the AE86, AE92, and AE101, whereas we just got "Corolla" and depending on the market, you only received one or the other.


----------



## legoman786

Pretty much.

However, I'm eyeing some R32s on Japanese car importers. Just gotta work my way up to having $15k+ in fluid cash. >_>


----------



## WhiteWulfe

If we still had any decent importers around here, I'd seriously consider picking up a Trueno GT-Z. Those were fuuuuuun cars, especially with the bypass mod in combination with the 14psi flywheels.... Sure, it's front wheel drive, but oodles of linear power in a car that barely weighs anything by modern standards....


----------



## caenlen

Heh, I drive a 2003 Ford Focus and enjoy driving it and really like it, paid $1 grand for it in cash about 5 years ago, no maitnence, no issues , I love it. I know I am a nerd >.> I think it looks really nice too, I like the way the wheel areas are more pronounced than compared to other cars. I just think it looks neat, haha... I think I would rather just buy another 1 grand card whenever that one dies on me, and instead of a 15k Japan import, grab a STAX 009 setup and call it a day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I say go with whatever solution you can afford ^_^
> This is where I admit I've wanted a Miata for over twenty years..... Except I discovered back in '96 I don't fit in one... Thighs brush up rather firmly against the bottom of the steering wheel. Stupid long legs ruining that dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I personally don't care about large amounts of horsepower, just something that's a LOT of fun to whip around corners... Probably why I enjoyed the AE92 so much.... But I was also heavily into solo2 autoslalom/autocross, so that tends to impact one's opinions of things. Having a ton of horsepower is only useful if you have a heavy boat of a vehicle or a long mostly straight road to make use of it. As for engine options, there are Toyota swaps you can do with an AW11, but I don't remember which ones. Several of the DoriKaze guys here in western Canada had them (including one guy in Lethbridge), but they also came with the issue of ohhh man were they even more squirrely than an autocross tuned aw11 would be in the first place.
> 
> I haven't driven one yet (given the fact that I won't test drive any particular vehicle until I'm actually ready to buy one again), but the Subaru BR-Z strikes me as rekindling that old love I used to have for a fun car that begs to be opened up on the track but is still more than enjoyable as a daily driver. Why do I keep mentioning the BR-Z over the FR-S? I never really did get along with the Scion badging or community, and the Subaru has the lovely scooby community with it.
> I could have sworn that the GT86 was the development designation they gave the Scion FR-S and Subaru BR-Z, and is also reference on the Scion's front quarter panels.


Do yourself a favor and jump in a 2001-2005 miata. Even a new 2016 miata will give you a good idea of what the NB2 style seats will feel like.

I have a 99 miata and the seats were super thick and very uncomfortable. I am 6'2, and I had the seat all the way to the back with no ability to recline. It was freaking awful. After driving and hour, I would have to pull over to the emergency lane to get out for a minute or two before continuing on.

I dumped a couple of NB2 seats from a 2003 car into my 99 car, and now I actually have the seat a few inches forward and I have a decent amount of room to recline.

I am telling you that the NB2 seats completely change the game.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I'm interested in the twin turbo Infinity Q60 myself, though I will probably end up getting a WRX STI.


----------



## caenlen

@everyone

I NEED HELP

I think I am reading frequency charts wrong on headphones. so 0db bass means neutral, one of my cans has basically no bass, but the chart on it has it at -15db, but the LCD-2 chart show it starting at around 5db... I always thought -db meant more bass... I have been reading them wrong the entire time... ; ;


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @everyone
> 
> I NEED HELP
> 
> I think I am reading frequency charts wrong on headphones. so 0db bass means neutral, one of my cans has basically no bass, but the chart on it has it at -15db, but the LCD-2 chart show it starting at around 5db... I always thought -db meant more bass... I have been reading them wrong the entire time... ; ;


The db thing is irrelevant. It's just there as a frame of reference.

But yes, ideally in this particular case 0 db is neutral. The LCD-2 curve starts off with some ever so slightly recessed bass, then quickly brings it up and pushes the mids forward, and then after 1Khz, it just falls flat on its face.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Heh, I drive a 2003 Ford Focus and enjoy driving it and really like it, paid $1 grand for it in cash about 5 years ago, no maitnence, no issues , I love it. I know I am a nerd >.> I think it looks really nice too, I like the way the wheel areas are more pronounced than compared to other cars. I just think it looks neat, haha... I think I would rather just buy another 1 grand card whenever that one dies on me, and instead of a 15k Japan import, grab a STAX 009 setup and call it a day.


Bah, you guys have it good when it comes to car prices. Let me cite an example, a brand new KIA Forte K3 EX 1.6L would cost ~65000USD....., no, I'd not mistakenly added an extra '0', that's 65k USD, imagine that!

That's why, when my brother moved to Canada, he was stunned at how cheap cars cost there vs my neck of the woods. In fact, cars are so relatively cheap that to encourage his daughter to work hard for her driving license, he bought a brand new Mercedes SLK250 as a carrot for his daughter. He'd used it while she worked on her license, when she was fully licensed to drive a car on her own, he gave her the keys to the Merc and bought himself a GMC Yukon Denali 2015......FYI, the cost of these two cars is about 2/3 the cost of a single SLK250 in my neck of the woods.

Me? I'd rather take public transport which (fortunately) is rather efficient here as the cost and maintenance of a car here is waaaay too much for me to consider.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bah, you guys have it good when it comes to car prices. Let me cite an example, a brand new KIA Forte K3 EX 1.6L would cost ~65000USD....., no, I'd not mistakenly added an extra '0', that's 65k USD, imagine that!
> 
> That's why, when my brother moved to Canada, he was stunned at how cheap cars cost there vs my neck of the woods. In fact, cars are so relatively cheap that to encourage his daughter to work hard for her driving license, he bought a brand new Mercedes SLK250 as a carrot for his daughter. He'd used it while she worked on her license, when she was fully licensed to drive a car on her own, he gave her the keys to the Merc and bought himself a GMC Yukon Denali 2015......FYI, the cost of these two cars is about 2/3 the cost of a single SLK250 in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Me? I'd rather take public transport which (fortunately) is rather efficient here as the cost and maintenance of a car here is waaaay too much for me to consider.






Public transport is best anyway, especially if it is Europe! I miss the bus, train, and cheap Ryanair planes of Europe... ::dances and spins:: Dublin to Paris for 20 euro round-trip flight, stay in a youth hostel for 30 euro a night, lol can't do any kind of traveling like that in America. Ideally, when I go back to Ireland, I will convince a company to hire me towards the end of graduation, and I will make Europe my mistress.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and jump in a 2001-2005 miata. Even a new 2016 miata will give you a good idea of what the NB2 style seats will feel like.
> 
> I have a 99 miata and the seats were super thick and very uncomfortable. I am 6'2, and I had the seat all the way to the back with no ability to recline. It was freaking awful. After driving and hour, I would have to pull over to the emergency lane to get out for a minute or two before continuing on.
> 
> I dumped a couple of NB2 seats from a 2003 car into my 99 car, and now I actually have the seat a few inches forward and I have a decent amount of room to recline.
> 
> I am telling you that the NB2 seats completely change the game.


I'll keep that in mind. I have tried to fit into a newer one, but I don't remember the year. Would be nice if I did fit into one, and not because they're absolute monsters for autoslalom and other things... But because I've always liked the look of the car.... .... ... With a hardtop, I'm not a convertible guy









As for cheap cars.... Canadians complain all the time that our cars are significantly more expensive than Americans, and the American models usually have a few extras, or companies do silly things like offer a "sport" or "winter" package that adds in items like limited slip differentials but then refuse to sell that up in Canada where many argue such a thing is actually a requirement due to the sheer amount of ice, slush, and snow we get. All at the same time. With freezing rain on top of it all.

I've gotten my work truck fairly stuck more than once (current count is half a dozen, with three of those being in my own back alley!), and also helped bail out other contractors that got stuck along my route who were driving the exact same model.

How a Japanese company messed up (Nissan) on a vehicle based on a truck chassis (NV1500) at least with the programming and gearing of the V6 I will never know. The side and back doors also have a bad habit of icing shut too, especially the sliding door.

Errr, lovely and wonderful headphones or something!









... Edited due to autocorrect being a muppet and thinking I was Spanish.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bah, you guys have it good when it comes to car prices. Let me cite an example, a brand new KIA Forte K3 EX 1.6L would cost ~65000USD....., no, I'd not mistakenly added an extra '0', that's 65k USD, imagine that!
> 
> That's why, when my brother moved to Canada, he was stunned at how cheap cars cost there vs my neck of the woods. In fact, cars are so relatively cheap that to encourage his daughter to work hard for her driving license, he bought a brand new Mercedes SLK250 as a carrot for his daughter. He'd used it while she worked on her license, when she was fully licensed to drive a car on her own, he gave her the keys to the Merc and bought himself a GMC Yukon Denali 2015......FYI, the cost of these two cars is about 2/3 the cost of a single SLK250 in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Me? I'd rather take public transport which (fortunately) is rather efficient here as the cost and maintenance of a car here is waaaay too much for me to consider.


I am gonna guess you live in Singapore? That is the only place I know of where cars are that expensive.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am gonna guess you live in Singapore? That is the only place I know of where cars are that expensive.


I don't think he is sharing that information, but it is most likely Singapore or Dubai, Dubai is the richest place on Earth as far as I know.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't think he is sharing that information, but it is most likely Singapore or Dubai, Dubai is the richest place on Earth as far as I know.


Nah, I do not see why cars would be that expensive in dubai.

The only reason cars are expensive in singapore partially due to the difficulty of shipping them in, and then the massive tax they put on them.

There should not be a tax for cars in dubai. All their money comes from oil, and I am sure there is a decent shipping route into the country for cars to come in.

Also, if you can afford dubai and you are not being persecuted, why on earth would you move to canada? The ATMs in dubai dispense gold bricks and gas is basically free. Why would you leave?

The only other place I could think of might be japan. But cars are only expensive there after all the taxes. The sticker price is relatively low.

and yes, this is probably a bit intrusive. But I am just too dang curious for my own good.


----------



## caenlen

Tubes are a really fun side hobby, my Electro-Harmonix noticeably makes all my cans have deeper bass extension, and then my Golden Lion eases quite a bit of bass in favor of vocal clarity and sound stage increase. It is fun doing tube rolling on same song playlists for about 3 hours straight while rolling haha


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Tubes are a really fun side hobby, my Electro-Harmonix noticeably makes all my cans have deeper bass extension, and then my Golden Lion eases quite a bit of bass in favor of vocal clarity and sound stage increase. It is fun doing tube rolling on same song playlists for about 3 hours straight while rolling haha


Its interesting that the electroharmonix tube actually extends the bass.

Usually they are pretty lack luster.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its interesting that the electroharmonix tube actually extends the bass.
> 
> Usually they are pretty lack luster.


I own to many tubes >.>


----------



## Cybertox

People complaining about car prices never lived in Switzerland.

The wait is starting to be really annoying, its been almost like three weeks since I have been waiting for my amplifier to arrive, still no news to this day. It is supposed to be available sometime towards the end of October so I would assume it should arrive this week. The DT 1990 PRO without an amplifier are simply unuseable.


----------



## Spork13

Almost any car can be fun to drive - you just need the right roads.
This was part of my daily drive to work last year - the highlighted section is called the sideling and is one of the stages for Targa Tasmania..
I got it down to well under 10 minutes, best time was 8 1/2. In a heavy, underpowered Subaru Outback, without breaking the (100kph) speed limit
Tyres and front brakes were only lasting about 3 months...


----------



## Efnita

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah, I do not see why cars would be that expensive in dubai.
> 
> The only reason cars are expensive in singapore partially due to the difficulty of shipping them in, and then the massive tax they put on them.
> 
> There should not be a tax for cars in dubai. All their money comes from oil, and I am sure there is a decent shipping route into the country for cars to come in.
> 
> Also, if you can afford dubai and you are not being persecuted, why on earth would you move to canada? The ATMs in dubai dispense gold bricks and gas is basically free. Why would you leave?
> 
> The only other place I could think of might be japan. But cars are only expensive there after all the taxes. The sticker price is relatively low.
> 
> and yes, this is probably a bit intrusive. But I am just too dang curious for my own good.


Try Hong Kong for expensive too, over 100% tax on more luxury models and ownership costs a fortune. Parking spot at my middle class appt building is USD400,000. A space at the office will cost USD1,200 a month. Taxing a taxi everywhere is cheaper


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just bought pre-fazor LCD-2, Caribbean wood, lambskin angled earpads.
> 
> My end game for next 3-5 years, going to refund t90s and HD650s next week, enough playing around with these children's cans. Enough. See you all Wednesday, I am unplugging everything until my new babies arrive.
> 
> May the Planar Magnetic Gods shine upon me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ENOUGH IS ENOUGH ITS TIME FOR END GAME BOYZ WOOOOOO
> 
> @Roman consider the Philips SHP-9500 if you can find them for 60 quid or less.


Jesus Christ, man lol.

I'm gone for like 3-5 days and this happens???


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Jesus Christ, man lol.
> 
> I'm gone for like 3-5 days and this happens???


I just ignore it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I totally missed him picking up a pair of LED's...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I totally missed him picking up a pair of LED's...


The superbassthumper LED 2:


Caenlen is hooked on trying new cans in spite of what he says







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The superbassthumper LED 2:
> 
> 
> Caenlen is hooked on trying new cans in spite of what he says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol!!! .....Stupid autocorrect on a phone and me not noticing it. Gawds, I'm sick and tired of trying to train a dictionary that ignores half of what I do anyways.


----------



## caenlen

omg that is an epic picture lmao, how do you find this stuff man rofl

and yes... I am addicted... I have Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts coming now, and I am selling my modi 2 uber, got a modi multibit for $180 used off head fi, hopefully i can sell my modi 2 uber for $100 to help cover the cost


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I just ignore it


I actually fully intend to sell my Purplehearts (unless they blow me away) amongst most of my gear including vali 2 in 3-6 months, probably will keep the modi multibit though. I lose a little bit of money here and there, but I also make good deals too, thats what head fi sale forums are all about. when I go back to Ireland all I will take with me is my lovely Dragonfly Black and probably my mark 3's and pioneer se-a1000, unless of course the purplehearts just blow me away


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I actually fully intend to sell my Purplehearts (unless they blow me away) amongst most of my gear including vali 2 in 3-6 months, probably will keep the modi multibit though. I lose a little bit of money here and there, but I also make good deals too, thats what head fi sale forums are all about. when I go back to Ireland all I will take with me is my lovely Dragonfly Black and probably my mark 3's and pioneer se-a1000, unless of course the purplehearts just blow me away


You crack me up man. So much for Vali 2 till death do we part.

As far as cars go, BMW e30s and e36/7's are the way to go. I wrecked my '00 M-Coupe in April. Someday I will get another. Until then I will have to enjoy my '92 325iC M-Tech Convertible and my '87 325iS.

The e30 really is god's chariot.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You crack me up man. So much for Vali 2 till death do we part.
> 
> As far as cars go, BMW e30s and e36/7's are the way to go. I wrecked my '00 M-Coupe in April. Someday I will get another. Until then I will have to enjoy my '92 325iC M-Tech Convertible and my '87 325iS.
> 
> The e30 really is god's chariot.


I can tell you of one can that I will never part with, Pioneer SE-A1000. I have a brand new pair sealed in box still (since its no longer in production and hard to find), I got both for $59.99 each, they are heaven. Amazon has one left in stock for $59.99, you don't see it very often, and usually when you do it is used and costs $90 lol but it sounds better than many high end cans imo. You can hear the dust flicker off violin strings, its sex.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I can tell you of one can that I will never part with, Pioneer SE-A1000. I have a brand new pair sealed in box still (since its no longer in production and hard to find), I got both for $59.99 each, they are heaven. Amazon has one left in stock for $59.99, you don't see it very often, and usually when you do it is used and costs $90 lol but it sounds better than many high end cans imo. You can hear the dust flicker off violin strings, its sex.


Wait until the HF dorks will overpay because it's vintage







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Wait until the HF dorks will overpay because it's vintage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .










Well I am keeping it for life, but yeah maybe someday many many years from now, you never know lol find some young headphone addict kid like myself when I am in my 60s and he is like omgz duddesz i give you $400 for it!!! haha


----------



## Shardnax

Nice choice on the avatar change, Caenlen.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I swear, as of late he goes through them faster than I do a full sized box of pocky - that's the third one today









Then again, I've had the same one for a loooooong time in so many places.


----------



## caenlen

Farih has vanished on everyone I think. He removed me from Spotify, and has not been on these forums in a long time. Very odd. :/


----------



## pez

That or he deleted his Facebook







. Spotify's lack of 'social' aspect without Facebook link is pretty bad honestly.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That or he deleted his Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Spotify's lack of 'social' aspect without Facebook link is pretty bad honestly.


Even more worrisome, honestly. Means he is withdrawing from everyone. Hope he is ok, anyways, back on topic.

I will be testing Asgard 2 this week to see if I want it to replace my Vali 2 or not, or if I can even tell a difference, hopefully I can since they are two different kinds of amps.

Will also be fun testing my Modi Multibit vs. MOdi 2 Uber and see if I can actually hear a difference with my FLAC files. lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, after finding out about a new inexpensive gear website.... In a few days I'm more than likely ordering in a few different kz IEM's to try out. Specifically the zs3's,maybe the atr's, and maaaaaybe their hybrids too. Probably not in that last one though, as they're $25 a pair and would rather see how the zs3's are first and if I even like IEM's.


----------



## caenlen

Goodluck Whitewulfe! I have tried a few IEM's, did a Massdrop for Brainwavz IEM once, and it was decent sound honestly, I just can't handle stuff sticking my ear, bugs the heck out of me. My right ear inside is different than other peoples though, its more closed up then my left ear, and harder to clean


----------



## Spork13

All the tubes...



These sound excellent for "cheap tubes" - although by the time you buy 6 of them, and all the adapters they aren't so cheap any more.

They have perhaps a slightly bigger soundstage than my fave combo - TS 5998 powers and Visseaux 6N7G drivers, but first impression is that they lack a tiny bit of punch compared to that combo, and the aesthetics don't even come close. Should be fantastic for gaming.


----------



## caenlen

@spork rofl :3

I am running a Philips tube myself, the one TJJANGEL recommended me, it kicks major butt ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Efnita*
> 
> Try Hong Kong for expensive too, over 100% tax on more luxury models and ownership costs a fortune. Parking spot at my middle class appt building is USD400,000. A space at the office will cost USD1,200 a month. Taxing a taxi everywhere is cheaper


Well I thought the deal with cars in hong kong is that it is expensive if you live on hong kong island. But if you live in a more rural location closer to the chinese border it was not taxed as heavily.

Even then I seem to remember that there are like weird tax credits you can get depending on your circumstances.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My cousin got 3 speeding tickets within half a year after getting his GTR.







He was basically forced to shelve the car and drive his old Accord for a year or risk getting another ticket and getting his license suspended.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Goodluck Whitewulfe! I have tried a few IEM's, did a Massdrop for Brainwavz IEM once, and it was decent sound honestly, I just can't handle stuff sticking my ear, bugs the heck out of me. My right ear inside is different than other peoples though, its more closed up then my left ear, and harder to clean


I won't lie, I really do prefer large cup headphones, but IEM's have one HUUUUUUUUUUUGE benefit to them... When you're done with them, you can put them away. Not so easy to do when you go out with a pair of ATH-M50X's, as they don't even fit around my neck without affecting the ability to move my head







When it comes to noise suppression, I'll always reach for ear defenders every chance I get versus ear plugs... Plugs just never really do the trick for me, especially if the noise isn't constant/persistent - I get this annoyingly loud static in what feels like inside my head when it's quiet outside and I'm wearing ear plugs. Ear defenders also come in 30-32dB Category A, or in other words you're allowed around airplanes with them









Also, I feel that for all of $40 CAD getting four pairs of headphones (two ATR's, two ZS3's) and a 12 pack of KZ Spiral earbuds it's a pretty decent enough value for at least trying something out. Only reason I'm getting two of each is so hubby can give them a shot too, otherwise I'd only order in a pair of each









Payday isn't for a few more days though, so a few more days to go until I order, and then several weeks of waiting for them to come in.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Farih has vanished on everyone I think. He removed me from Spotify, and has not been on these forums in a long time. Very odd. :/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Even more worrisome, honestly. Means he is withdrawing from everyone. Hope he is ok, anyways, back on topic.
> 
> I will be testing Asgard 2 this week to see if I want it to replace my Vali 2 or not, or if I can even tell a difference, hopefully I can since they are two different kinds of amps.
> 
> Will also be fun testing my Modi Multibit vs. MOdi 2 Uber and see if I can actually hear a difference with my FLAC files. lol


Hey !

I have not removed you from Spotify (i wouldnt dare) and i never owned a Facebook account









Its also not worrisome for me to withdrawl from people because in general i dont even like people lol
(internet friends are ok though







)

Just been very busy lately









All my playlists are open for everyone btw.
(Tracks in headphone lists do really sound awesome with that said headphone)

*AQ Nighthawk:*





Sadly total is only about 600 tracks


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My cousin got 3 speeding tickets within half a year after getting his GTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was basically forced to shelve the car and drive his old Accord for a year or risk getting another ticket and getting his license suspended.


This is why I have a pickup. More useful overall, plus I don't trust myself in a sports car.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Even more worrisome, honestly. Means he is withdrawing from everyone. Hope he is ok, anyways, back on topic.
> 
> I will be testing Asgard 2 this week to see if I want it to replace my Vali 2 or not, or if I can even tell a difference, hopefully I can since they are two different kinds of amps.
> 
> Will also be fun testing my Modi Multibit vs. MOdi 2 Uber and see if I can actually hear a difference with my FLAC files. lol


I thought you picked up a Jot.?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I thought you picked up a Jot.?


Silly Shardnax! It's been more than 24 hours so nothing is concrete past that







. (just pulling your chain caen)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My cousin got 3 speeding tickets within half a year after getting his GTR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was basically forced to shelve the car and drive his old Accord for a year or risk getting another ticket and getting his license suspended.


That's why slower well handling cars are much more fun to drive imo. You can't stretch the legs of any supercar on the public road. And if you do, well that happens.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's why slower well handling cars are much more fun to drive imo. You can't stretch the legs of any supercar on the public road. And if you do, well that happens.


Yep, I don't see the point of owning anything high end, if its just a Miata or BMW sporty version, unless you know of a few country roads where cops don't go, your going the same speeds as my little Focus goes, lol


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep, I don't see the point of owning anything high end, if its just a Miata or BMW sporty version, unless you know of a few country roads where cops don't go, your going the same speeds as my little Focus goes, lol


I like cars I can mod/break with little consequence. New cars are awful to wrench on plus why bother when it will just void a warranty that is there for when expensive things break.

The nice thing about e30s is that they are cheap, light, rear wheel drive, and very configurable. The electronics are simple enough that a beginner can work on them and with a little work/customization they look amazing inside and out.

Whether on the track or the street they are the bomb. The 6 cylinder m20 motor loves being turbocharged. Want more slap an s52 or s54 in there or even an LSX. Adapters are made for most configurations so it is a breeze.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I like cars I can mod/break with little consequence. New cars are awful to wrench on plus why bother when it will just void a warranty that is there for when expensive things break.
> 
> The nice thing about e30s is that they are cheap, light, rear wheel drive, and very configurable. The electronics are simple enough that a beginner can work on them and with a little work/customization they look amazing inside and out.
> 
> Whether on the track or the street they are the bomb. The 6 cylinder m20 motor loves being turbocharged. Want more slap an s52 or s54 in there or even an LSX. Adapters are made for most configurations so it is a breeze.


That actually does sound like fun, haha Don't drag me into another hobby I can't afford mate!


----------



## caenlen

Vali 2 and Asgard 2 are both getting sold, just made a great deal on a AMP I never thought I would be able to afford. Gustard H10 is mine, even swap for my HE-400s cans. Not a bad deal honestly.


----------



## Shardnax

I thought you bought a Jot. within the last week or two, deal fall through?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I thought you bought a Jot. within the last week or two, deal fall through?


Deal didn't fall through, I just have been hesitating because I found a great deal on Asgard 2 for $150, mint. So I did that instead, but now I got Gustard H10 coming fro $200 (what I paid for HE-400s and guy did even swap with me) regular $400 amp... so deal was heavily in my favor, and I should have no issue selling Asgard 2 for $150, I don't even have it yet. lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Deal didn't fall through, I just have been hesitating because I found a great deal on Asgard 2 for $150, mint. So I did that instead, but now I got Gustard H10 coming fro $200 (what I paid for HE-400s and guy did even swap with me) regular $400 amp... so deal was heavily in my favor, and I should have no issue selling Asgard 2 for $150, I don't even have it yet. lol


Nice! Let's see what you think of the H10, try it in Balanced mode (you need to get a pair of 3pin XLR to 3pin XLR cables. It seems to do Balanced mode even though it has only a single SE headphone output. I compared using a pair of good quality RCA cables vs 3pin Balance XLR cables, the latter was definitely louder (a characteristic of Balance mode vs unblanced)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm rather curious as well about his thoughts on the Asgard 2 as well as the Gustard H10.... I'm still contemplating the Gustard myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Isn't the Gustard H10 just a cheaper version of the Violectric V200 made by China?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Isn't the Gustard H10 just a cheaper version of the Violectric V200 made by China?


I think so, but it also incorporated a few of the community mods that were running around. it's also $400 USD or so versus like $1200 or so, probably why it's somewhat popular. it's also black, which makes it infinitely more interesting to me than Schiit's products (silver, while a nice colour, just doesn't do it for me)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think so, but it also incorporated a few of the community mods that were running around. it's also $400 USD or so versus like $1200 or so, probably why it's somewhat popular. it's also black, which makes it infinitely more interesting to me than Schiit's products (silver, while a nice colour, just doesn't do it for me)


The fact that I traded my HE-400s for it in an even trade (I only paid $200) is the main reason I did it. I have a end game amp for once, and an end game DAC for once as well (MOdi 2 Multibit was $190 shipped). I think I am set honestly, it doesn't get better than this until you start dropping some serious cash. Cheers for your help everyone.

LOOK AT ALL THE SEX MEAT mmmm sex meat innards


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Isn't the Gustard H10 just a cheaper version of the *Violectric V200* made by China?


Has anyone here heard the V281?


----------



## Cybertox

Just got an e-mail saying that my Dragonfly Red will come in the second week of November instead of end of October.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Isn't the Gustard H10 just a cheaper version of the Violectric V200 made by China?


Pretty much the same circuit I think, doesn't use the same components all around but the H10 seems to be built like one would expect for the price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Has anyone here heard the V281?


Not me but I've only heard glowing praise for it, from people I know as well. I might see one next weekend.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Just got an e-mail saying that my Dragonfly Red will come in the second week of November instead of end of October.


That stinks. Hercules is good fun, especially the Autolycus episodes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pretty much the same circuit I think, doesn't use the same components all around but the H10 seems to be built like one would expect for the price.
> Not me but I've only heard glowing praise for it, from people I know as well. I might see one next weekend.


I'd be interested to hear what you think if you end up listening to one.


----------



## caenlen

@cybertox made me lulz irl with the hercules gif. gg dude

my purplehearts get here friday, gustard h10 gets here tomorrow, and modi multibit gets here saturday. i already sold my modi 2 uber, so modi multibit only cost me $80 out of pocket. lol xD I am the king of deals ~

not selling vali 2 just yet, going to make sure i like gustard h10 better, I am sure I will since its so highly praised, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @cybertox made me lulz irl with the hercules gif. gg dude
> 
> my purplehearts get here friday, gustard h10 gets here tomorrow, and modi multibit gets here saturday. i already sold my modi 2 uber, so modi multibit only cost me $80 out of pocket. lol xD I am the king of deals ~
> 
> not selling vali 2 just yet, going to make sure i like gustard h10 better, I am sure I will since its so highly praised, but better safe than sorry.


Just wait until you learn to read a circuit diagram and get a good soldering iron.

90% of that gustard amp amp costs less than 30 bucks to make. The only expensive part is the transformers and the chassis which still dont cost too terribly much.

You could even spend the time to make all discrete circuits.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just wait until you learn to read a circuit diagram and get a good soldering iron.
> 
> 90% of that gustard amp amp costs less than 30 bucks to make. The only expensive part is the transformers and the chassis which still dont cost too terribly much.
> 
> You could even spend the time to make all discrete circuits.


Do you think the Jotunheim is similar? In the sense it doesn't cost much to make it?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you think the Jotunheim is similar? In the sense it doesn't cost much to make it?


Gustard is better

The Gustard is one of those amps that I like because it has a good price to performance ratio.

If you ever get the courage (aka, if you ever go crazy) you can upgrade the op amp chip to on of bursons discrete op amp solutions.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Gustard is better
> 
> The Gustard is one of those amps that I like because it has a good price to performance ratio.
> 
> If you ever get the courage (aka, if you ever go crazy) you can upgrade the op amp chip to on of bursons discrete op amp solutions.


Maybe in a couple years, I am pretty thrilled I got this amp for $200 even.







Outside of ever owning the HE-6, this is my end game amp unless I make it rich someday.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just wait until you learn to read a circuit diagram and get a good soldering iron.
> 
> 90% of that gustard amp amp costs less than 30 bucks to make. The only expensive part is the transformers and the chassis which still dont cost too terribly much.
> 
> You could even spend the time to make all discrete circuits.


I bought an iron a while ago but I haven't gotten around to cleaning out and setting up a space for it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I bought an iron a while ago but I haven't gotten around to cleaning out and setting up a space for it.


space?

What do you need space for? Get a tv tray and stick it next to an outlet.

Hell I solder in mid air over a paper plate. I hold one wire in my and, the iron in my other hand, and the other wire in my teeth.

Go ghetto or go home


----------



## Shardnax

I have the Hakko FX-888D. It's relatively small but, I do need a modest amount of space for it to sit on. That and I'd just like to have a dedicated space for it







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Pretty much the same circuit I think, doesn't use the same components all around but the H10 seems to be built like one would expect for the price.
> Not me but I've only heard glowing praise for it, from people I know as well. I might see one next weekend.


I'll definitely be curious about your thoughts as well on that unit if you get a listen to the V281.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Gustard is better
> 
> The Gustard is one of those amps that I like because it has a good price to performance ratio.
> 
> If you ever get the courage (aka, if you ever go crazy) you can upgrade the op amp chip to on of bursons discrete op amp solutions.


Out of sheer curiosity, do the burson amps do anything noticeable other than burn a few yellow bills? ($100's for those who don't have coloured money). And also, thoughts on their X12 DAC, is it good in that same price/performance division?


----------



## friend'scatdied

If you're going to go with a solid-state amp, why bother with anything that's not Schiit?

Burson and Violectric are all kinds of meh.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If you're going to go with a solid-state amp, why bother with anything that's not Schiit?
> 
> Burson and Violectric are all kinds of meh.


Because it cost me $200, and Jotunheim costs $400. Also, if it doesn't sound better than my Vali 2, then I will sell it and not my Vali 2, ez pz.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> If you're going to go with a solid-state amp, why bother with anything that's not Schiit?
> 
> Burson and Violectric are all kinds of meh.


Schiit amps are pretty bright and harsh.

Burson amps are a lot smoother but thats about it. Nothing else really wows me other than the fact that I don't get headaches.

The gustard amp is more or less the same deal. Not as bright as schiit, but it is more musical than the o2 amp.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Eh, Jotunheim + ladder DAC (even something cheap like a TransDac) > Burson + anything.

Too many non-Schiit solid state amps have too much mud, bloated bass, subpar resolution.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Eh, Jotunheim + ladder DAC (even something cheap like a TransDac) > Burson + anything.
> 
> Too many non-Schiit solid state amps have too much mud, bloated bass, subpar resolution.


Modular synth geek in me can't resist... But, but... I prefer Steiner Parker, Polivoks, or even dotcom's Q107 filters over the Moog ladder filter!







(Q107 w/ hard distortion clipping toggled on = blisssssss)

What's the difference between a "standard" DAC and a ladder DAC?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Eh, Jotunheim + ladder DAC (even something cheap like a TransDac) > Burson + anything.
> 
> Too many non-Schiit solid state amps have too much mud, bloated bass, subpar resolution.


Ehhhhhhhhh mehhhhhhh it depends.

Lets pretend for a moment that you can sort through the loads of crap recordings of pink flyod and find a decent recording of Time.

If you were to listen to it on a jotunheim or any other pure ss schiit amp (although I can not speak for the ragnarock), those big bass drops will sound kind of weak.

They may not be bloated or muddy, but they will certainly lack a lot of presence. An amp like the soloist may be a bit messy, but it give the music a bit more body. So IMO its a trade off one way or the other. Depending on what music you listen to, one will probably suit you more than the other.

As for the resolution on schiit amps.....sigh. Audio resolution is a real taboo discussion for me.

Bare with me here.

I think the resolution of schiit amps sounds completely fabricated. Its like someone took a sharpen filter and just plastered it all over the music.

It doesn't sound like real clarity. It sounds both forced onto the amp, and forced down your throat.

I have heard systems with scary good clarity. It is just a totally different experience to what schiit gives you.

And if I am to be totally honest, I would probably be pretty happy owning a schiit amp if they could make that 'resolution' sound more natural and effortless.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Modular synth geek in me can't resist... But, but... I prefer Steiner Parker, Polivoks, or even dotcom's Q107 filters over the Moog ladder filter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Q107 w/ hard distortion clipping toggled on = blisssssss)
> 
> What's the difference between a "standard" DAC and a ladder DAC?


At its simplest level, a standard dac is a dac that uses a conversion method called delta sigma.

Basically it is a little chip that can process the data and approximate an analog signal. The biggest downside is that it introduces noise.

A ladder dac or R2R dac uses a bunch of resistors as a series of voltage dividers that can also approximate a sound wave. The big advantage is that it adds far less noise and is a more pure expression of what a dac actually is.

The problem is that with a ladder dac you have a series of resistors that have to be precisely matched and they have to be of the highest possible quality.

If one of your resistors is off spec by a fraction of an ohm, then you are going to loose accuracy in your approximation of the sound wave.

So they are exceedingly hard to manufacturer. But if you are some DIY people with some time on your hands, you really can't go wrong with a ladder dac.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

I need help with my SupremeFX HIFI Controller settings , i have Sennheiser GAME ZER0 Headsets .. i have no idea which settings are the best for me following are screenshots of my headsets technical specs and the HIFI options ....


----------



## Shardnax

I'd leave the impedance settings alone, medium or low gain are surely fine in this case since it's 50ohms according to the spec. sheet. Bit-depth and sample rate can be set to whatever but, 99% of content will be 16bit at 44.1khz.

Edit: ASIO can be left alone entirely.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> At its simplest level, a standard dac is a dac that uses a conversion method called delta sigma.
> 
> Basically it is a little chip that can process the data and approximate an analog signal. The biggest downside is that it introduces noise.
> 
> A ladder dac or R2R dac uses a bunch of resistors as a series of voltage dividers that can also approximate a sound wave. The big advantage is that it adds far less noise and is a more pure expression of what a dac actually is.
> 
> The problem is that with a ladder dac you have a series of resistors that have to be precisely matched and they have to be of the highest possible quality.
> 
> If one of your resistors is off spec by a fraction of an ohm, then you are going to loose accuracy in your approximation of the sound wave.
> 
> So they are exceedingly hard to manufacturer. But if you are some DIY people with some time on your hands, you really can't go wrong with a ladder dac.


Ahhhhhh, so in its very basic principles, it is, on some regards, similar to the Moog transistor ladder filters in the audio production world where it uses a series of closely specced and measured parts to produce a desired effect.

Guessing those kinds of DACs aren't exactly cheap, or is the Gustard I'm contemplating one that has such capability? (especially the new, insanely sexy all in one they just released?)


----------



## caenlen

I have never tried a Grado can, do you guys think I would like the Grado SR80?


----------



## Streetdragon

Need short help.
I installed my new creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD and it sounds realy nice! The only Problem is: Youtube is realy quit! Soundcloud(same browser) or winamp are normaly loud.
How canb i fix thii?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Need short help.
> I installed my new creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD and it sounds realy nice! The only Problem is: Youtube is realy quit! Soundcloud(same browser) or winamp are normaly loud.
> How canb i fix thii?


Did you change the default soundblaster driver settings from 5.1 channel to stereo? Happens to me everytime, lol


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Did you change the default soundblaster driver settings from 5.1 channel to stereo? Happens to me everytime, lol


what software is that? i installed only the driver


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> what software is that? i installed only the driver


Yours will look different. It's called Creative Console Launcher or Creative Audio Control Panel (you probably don't have the former). Also make sure volume in Windows is high.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yours will look different. It's called Creative Console Launcher or Creative Audio Control Panel (you probably don't have the former). Also make sure volume in Windows is high.


Ahh ok set to 2/2.1 still the same problem hm


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Ahh ok set to 2/2.1 still the same problem hm


Stupid question but is YouTube video volume all the way up? Otherwise, is your selected sound device in Windows set to stereo and full range? And make sure Dolby and DTS encoders are disabled in Creative Audio Control Panel.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have never tried a Grado can, do you guys think I would like the Grado SR80?


Nope.

The grado headphones are history.

They are very harsh, and super itchy and uncomfortable. But they are awesome modding/project headphones.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Stupid question but is YouTube video volume all the way up? Otherwise, is your selected sound device in Windows set to stereo and full range? And make sure Dolby and DTS encoders are disabled in Creative Audio Control Panel.


Both disabled. Volume is up in the mixer and in youtube. Set to Stereo


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh mehhhhhhh it depends.
> 
> Lets pretend for a moment that you can sort through the loads of crap recordings of pink flyod and find a decent recording of Time.
> 
> If you were to listen to it on a jotunheim or any other pure ss schiit amp (although I can not speak for the ragnarock), *those big bass drops will sound kind of weak*.


Doesn't sound like Jotunheim to me. Jotunheim has way more bass power, slam and control than any of the Burson stuff. Burson is just mud down below.

Also, resolution != clarity != detail. What you're talking about may be related to macrodetail and tonal balance. What I'm talking about is related to decay, spatial cues, string harmonics. Burson stuff has none of the latter.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have never tried a Grado can, do you guys think I would like the Grado SR80?


Grados are of most value in the modding world. You can mod the bejeebus out of them and end up with something that sounds stellar.

In stock form, they're extremely polarizing. You either love the sound, or can't stand it, there's really no middle ground.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The grado headphones are history.
> 
> They are very harsh, and super itchy and uncomfortable. But they are awesome modding/project headphones.


I love how tactful Tjj is about hinting at a dislike for a product, it's very subtle.


----------



## pez

I'd actually like to revisit the Grados again. I had a decent love affair with my 325is. Maybe I'll go after some woodies or a simple 125.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, pulled the pin on a few pairs of KZ IEM's.... Ordered in a pair of ZS3's, as well as as pair of ATR's, not to mention a set of KZ Spiral ear buds. Here's hoping I can find an IEM that I'll love the fit and feel of, because they're so much nicer to travel with (we're also allowed to wear IEMs at work in the warehouse provided only one ear bud is in).

Figure if I don't love them it's only $25 CAD lost - well, $51 CAD since I also ordered a pair of everything for hubby too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Doesn't sound like Jotunheim to me. Jotunheim has way more bass power, slam and control than any of the Burson stuff. Burson is just mud down below.
> 
> Also, resolution != clarity != detail. What you're talking about may be related to macrodetail and tonal balance. What I'm talking about is related to decay, spatial cues, string harmonics. Burson stuff has none of the latter.


Don't get me wrong. I am NOT saying that the burson amps are good.

The difference for me is that I literally get headaches listening to schiit amps and I dont get headaches listening to burson amps.

I will however say that I do like the burson op amps. Depending on how you use them, they can actually sound very good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Grados are of most value in the modding world. You can mod the bejeebus out of them and end up with something that sounds stellar.
> 
> In stock form, they're extremely polarizing. You either love the sound, or can't stand it, there's really no middle ground.
> I love how tactful Tjj is about hinting at a dislike for a product, it's very subtle.


Don't take my word for it.

Take it from the thousands of people who had to 'mod' aka fix them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'd actually like to revisit the Grados again. I had a decent love affair with my 325is. Maybe I'll go after some woodies or a simple 125.


Well I had a guy on head fi with over 130 reps in trading do me an even swap with his woodies grado sr80, he modded them and said they sound quite warm with the wood cups, and in return I shipped him my HE-350s. really about an even swap, but I still think the deal was in my favor a little.

Will be a fun experiment anyway, then I can just sell them again, will PM you if I decide to do just that Pez o buddy o


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I bought a pair of Sony MDR-1As today, and for the first couple hours I wasn't really sure I got the point despite generally favorable reviews. It was like paying more money for comfier HD 598s but closed-back and with a bunch of mushy bass shoveled on top. That being said, after spending more time with em, they are bringing out details in some songs I had no idea were even there! I had no idea there was a subtle echo to the vocals at the beginning of Brand New's "Okay I Believe You, But My Tommygun Don't" for example, just never noticed it there before even though I've heard the song an uncountable number of times.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, pulled the pin on a few pairs of KZ IEM's.... Ordered in a pair of ZS3's, as well as as pair of ATR's, not to mention a set of KZ Spiral ear buds. Here's hoping I can find an IEM that I'll love the fit and feel of, because they're so much nicer to travel with (we're also allowed to wear IEMs at work in the warehouse provided only one ear bud is in).
> 
> Figure if I don't love them it's only $25 CAD lost - well, $51 CAD since I also ordered a pair of everything for hubby too.


I think you're gonna like 'em, I have the ZS3 and ED12 myself, been using the ZS3 more often as I don't have time to get a pair of Comply's to go with the ED12 (I don't like the stock ear plugs). Meanwhile, the ZS3 has become my daily driver and I'm liking what I'm hearing, damn good value for a pair of cheap Chi-Fi IEM's.

Meanwhile, I've put my Denon AH-D7k back into my listening rotation and my goodness, they're a joy to listen to for various genres of music. I'm using the D7k with a set of 3rd party Balanced cable and I've forgotten how good it sounds.....gonna use it for a while before rotating back my HEK and K812.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I think you're gonna like 'em, I have the ZS3 and ED12 myself, been using the ZS3 more often as I don't have time to get a pair of Comply's to go with the ED12 (I don't like the stock ear plugs). Meanwhile, the ZS3 has become my daily driver and I'm liking what I'm hearing, damn good value for a pair of cheap Chi-Fi IEM's.
> 
> Meanwhile, I've put my Denon AH-D7k back into my listening rotation and my goodness, they're a joy to listen to for various genres of music. I'm using the D7k with a set of 3rd party Balanced cable and I've forgotten how good it sounds.....gonna use it for a while before rotating back my HEK and K812.


I'm fairly certain I'll at least give them a decent go, simply because I'm growing tired of having to put my M50X's around my neck when I get to my destination, and how they're a lot more warmer.... That and the whole storage when done with them thing. Okay, another reason is I want to just let them sit with my turntables







Hey, something you can tuck into a pocket when you're done and if you're careful about it they'll survive for some time? I don't see anything to lose with this ^_^

I've read a LOT of good things about the ZS3's, and by some of the descriptions they should handle a wide variety of the music I enjoy too, which also has me rather excited. Biggest thing that's always been a problem for me with IEM's is they dig into the cartilage that's just above the earlobe, so having an over/behind the ear wrap should help solve that problem. If I enjoy them enough I'll also look into the JVC Spiral Dot as well as Comply eartips, as both of them seem to get reasonably good words from various people.

As for the ED12, they're on my list, but they'll probably be purchased in another payday or two just to try out.

The thing that has me excited the most is being able to actually listen to music in the morning at work, because let's just say I tend to really REALLY enjoy my music and life's just so much nicer with music on hand. One of these days I'll get a new dedicated digital audio player, because I really do miss having that nice convenience my old Zen V+ (v2) had up until the battery pretty much cut out on me (lasts maybe an hour).


----------



## Cybertox

So now that I got a pair of high end open headphones namely the DT1990 Pro and the Dragonfly Red is coming, I am searching for a higher end closed headphone. I have went through some manufacturers like Sennheiser, Philips, Sony and AKG as well as Audeze and couldnt find anything appealing. The Audeze are nice but I would much rather get their open headphones, either the EL- 8 (open-back) or the LCD-2 once I have $1000 burning a hole in my pocket, but that would be for me an absolute high end, I wouldnt really consider going any further owning such a pair of headphones.

The DT1770 look like the best variant as of now but going Beyer Dynamic yet again makes me an even more of a fanboy than I am already am and is kind of monotonous.


----------



## silvrr

So awhile back I signed up on xberts after they asked for reviewers over on head-fi. Got selected to review a pair of beta planar-magnetic headphones, catch is they have a projected price of $2700. That is some pretty stiff competition at that price with some well established brands. They get delivered today, should be interesting to see what they can do.


----------



## caenlen

Just got Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts in mail, nope my T20s MK3 stock earpads are still EDM deep sub bass king. They do have overall better clarity though and quality. Not $400 better though, hopefully I can get my money back on Ebay or something.

T20s are love, T20s are life ~


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So awhile back I signed up on xberts after they asked for reviewers over on head-fi. Got selected to review a pair of beta planar-magnetic headphones, catch is they have a projected price of $2700. That is some pretty stiff competition at that price with some well established brands. They get delivered today, should be interesting to see what they can do.


With a price like that I'd expect them to be on par with the other flagships.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just got Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts in mail, nope my T20s MK3 stock earpads are still EDM deep sub bass king. They do have overall better clarity though and quality. Not $400 better though, hopefully I can get my money back on Ebay or something.
> 
> T20s are love, T20s are life ~


You sure you're hearing right? The T20's response rolls off a cliff by the sub-bass and the TH-X00 variants don't.


----------



## jayfkay

Hey guys my mate recently bought a Sennheiser Game One, now I don't know about this particular one but previous Senn headsets had subpar quality, so I was wondering:

What headphones could I suggest him as an alternative in the 100-150 bucks range (so amp/dac is kinda out of budget)? I was thinking about the Creative Aurvana Live 2's, they are available for a decent price currently as well.

http://geizhals.de/creative-aurvana-live-2-rot-51ef0660aa004-a1317860.html

So lets say he gets these + a Fiio E10, would he need a soundcard for better signal as well? Anyway it seems like a much better idea than the headset and I wanted your guys input.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax I am sure, I don't know these charts etc, I know you mentioned it before, but I hear what I hear man, and I know my ears love the t20 bass more, and it feels like it does extend better, maybe i am confused and it is just planar rumble or something, still i prefer it so i dunno, if its what i prefer and i have my end game EDM cans, no reason to hate, i guess i just had my end game all along, apparently even STAX 009 is not good for EDM compared to Purplehearts, and if I prefer T20s over PH's for EDM, I'm already riding STAX 009, at least for one genre. xDDDD


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Hey guys my mate recently bought a Sennheiser Game One, now I don't know about this particular one but previous Senn headsets had subpar quality, so I was wondering:
> 
> What headphones could I suggest him as an alternative in the 100-150 bucks range (so amp/dac is kinda out of budget)? I was thinking about the Creative Aurvana Live 2's, they are available for a decent price currently as well.
> 
> http://geizhals.de/creative-aurvana-live-2-rot-51ef0660aa004-a1317860.html


Aurvana Live 2 is a terrible can, the original Aurvana Live is out of this world good though... if he can get some Pioneer SE-A1000 with a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP it is also nice, is it for PC only or does it need to be for consoles too?

I generally recommend the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour pads wrapped around (see a previous post of mine on this thread for a video on how to install them), with the Fiio K1 DAC AMP, its under 100 dollars in total for both and packs weigh above its price range. in fact I still prefer it over many high end cans, including HIFIMAN HE-400s, they are imaging kings... which makes gaming super fun xD


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax I am sure, I don't know these charts etc, I know you mentioned it before, but I hear what I hear man, and I know my ears love the t20 bass more, and it feels like it does extend better, maybe i am confused and it is just planar rumble or something, still i prefer it so i dunno, if its what i prefer and i have my end game EDM cans, no reason to hate, i guess i just had my end game all along, apparently even STAX 009 is not good for EDM compared to Purplehearts, and if I prefer T20s over PH's for EDM, I'm already riding STAX 009, at least for one genre. xDDDD


Time to stop looking for bass fiend replacement cans, methinks







.

At Jay: If your friend doesn't need a headset they could consider saving up a bit more and their options would expand significantly. The Game One is based on decent drivers as I understand it though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Time to stop looking for bass fiend replacement cans, methinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh I am in full agreement, but the search continues for ultimate female vocals, STAX 009 probably... but that is far out of my reach xD

Also, Zach from ZMF new driver he made from the ground could be interesting... I mean this is full on new design so none of us know what it sounds like, all I know is the bass is supposed to be really impressive on it, but again, $999 preorder price, and $1249 after preorder phase... lol







going to have to pass and be content with my T20s which are heaven in their own right


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Oh I am in full agreement, but the search continues for ultimate female vocals, STAX 009 probably... but that is far out of my reach xD
> 
> Also, Zach from ZMF new driver he made from the ground could be interesting... I mean this is full on new design so none of us know what it sounds like, all I know is the bass is supposed to be really impressive on it, but again, $999 preorder price, and $1249 after preorder phase... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to have to pass and be content with my T20s which are heaven in their own right


For female vocals, I would probably say stax 404LE or the weird modded stax airbows.

The stax 009 can get kind of sharp at some points.

I would also look at the K1000.

I need to spend a lot more time with it, but I would also suggest the HE-1000.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Hey guys my mate recently bought a Sennheiser Game One, now I don't know about this particular one but previous Senn headsets had subpar quality, so I was wondering:
> 
> What headphones could I suggest him as an alternative in the 100-150 bucks range (so amp/dac is kinda out of budget)? I was thinking about the Creative Aurvana Live 2's, they are available for a decent price currently as well.
> 
> http://geizhals.de/creative-aurvana-live-2-rot-51ef0660aa004-a1317860.html
> 
> So lets say he gets these + a Fiio E10, would he need a soundcard for better signal as well? Anyway it seems like a much better idea than the headset and I wanted your guys input.


As @Shardnax hinted the drivers in the Game One are based on other Sennheiser cans and should be pretty decent. I recall hearing and reading several times that although the headphones don't say it on the box they really need amplification to sound better (like the HD558/598). If you were looking at an amplifier anyway you could consider getting an E10K and hanging onto the Game Ones to see if that fixes the sound issues. The E10K is a DAC and amp combo that you connect via USB and is a seperate sound device in your OS (windows/mac/*nix). I'm using it on my system and its a big step up from onboard soundcards I've used. If the quality of the Game Ones don't improve on the E10K then replace the headphones. No real loss then as you'd planned to buy a DAC/amp in the first place







.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Time to stop looking for bass fiend replacement cans, methinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At Jay: If your friend doesn't need a headset they could consider saving up a bit more and their options would expand significantly. The Game One is based on decent drivers as I understand it though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Aurvana Live 2 is a terrible can, the original Aurvana Live is out of this world good though... if he can get some Pioneer SE-A1000 with a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP it is also nice, is it for PC only or does it need to be for consoles too?
> 
> I generally recommend the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 velour pads wrapped around (see a previous post of mine on this thread for a video on how to install them), with the Fiio K1 DAC AMP, its under 100 dollars in total for both and packs weigh above its price range. in fact I still prefer it over many high end cans, including HIFIMAN HE-400s, they are imaging kings... which makes gaming super fun xD


We were "consulting" google for a little longer and decided for him to try out the DT990 Pro + Fiio E10K combo. What do you guys think of it? Should he choose a different 990 version perhaps?

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> As @Shardnaxanyway you could consider getting an E10K I'm using it on my system and its a big step up from onboard soundcards I've used. If the quality of the Game Ones don't improve on the E10K then replace the headphones. No real loss then as you'd planned to buy a DAC/amp in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hah, what a coincidence! What do you think about them in combination with a 990 Pro?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> We were "consulting" google for a little longer and decided for him to try out the DT990 Pro + Fiio E10K combo. What do you guys think of it? Should he choose a different 990 version perhaps?
> 
> edit:
> Hah, what a coincidence! What do you think about them in combination with a 990 Pro?


I haven't used the E10K with 990 Pro, sorry, only with HD650







. The amp had power to push the HD650s and was great as a starting point but the O2 and then the Crack made them better again







. I'm still using the E10K as a DAC on the PC. My mate who's also become a sound nut bought an E10K for his gaming laptop to pair with the Philips SHP9500 or other headphones on the go and he's happy with it.


----------



## caenlen

I found the E10K to not be as good as the Schiit Fulla personally, Dragonfly Black v1.5 is also better than both of those imo anyway. They are all around the same price point, but DF Black v1.5 is the most expensive of the 3.

I was not a huge fan of the DT990 series personally. Honestly, if your friend wants end game sound, he needs to buy the Fostex T20RP Mark 3 ($159.99) with Schiit Fulla Dac/Amp ($89), its my favorite combo, and my personal setup for most music, if your friend prefers female vocals over deep and fun sub bass, than I would recommend the Fostex T50RP Mark 3 instead of the T20, they are both the same price.

That would be my recommendation for music anyway.

If he really does want them just for only gaming, I'm still sticking with the SHP-9500 or pioneer se-a1000, hell even the Plantronics RIG Flex headset is more fun for gaming than DT990, imo anyway. recommendation personally.

everyone has different tastes in sound signature, there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Hydrored

Auralic Vega arrived today to pair with Taurus-


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Auralic Vega arrived today to pair with Taurus-


That's actually kind of pretty/sexy for silver.... I blame OpenBenchTable finally opening my mind to silver, but that's a different topic.


----------



## caenlen

I wonder if my Schiit Fulla sounds better than that massive stack.

The world of audio is so subjective, I almost wonder if any of this is actually real. Elon Musk theories of if this is all just a coded dream xDDD

Reason I say this, is because I am not sure I can tell a difference between stock tube Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber and my Schiit Fulla... I really hope when my Multibit gets here Monday I can actually tell a difference. lol...


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder if my Schiit Fulla sounds better than that massive stack.
> 
> The world of audio is so subjective, I almost wonder if any of this is actually real. Elon Musk theories of if this is all just a coded dream xDDD
> 
> Reason I say this, is because I am not sure I can tell a difference between stock tube Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber and my Schiit Fulla... I really hope when my Multibit gets here Monday I can actually tell a difference. lol...


I think part of your "problem" is the constant side-grading along with small upgrades that you are doing.
That's perfectly OK if it's what you enjoy and if the journey is more important than the destination, especially as you are buying used and reselling what you don't like for same / similar $ to what you paid.
I can relate, I was on the same path - but then I "bit the bullet" and got some more high end gear, and I saw _huge_ differences in sound quality as a result.
I think my T1G1's and Elise tube amp will be my dynamic end-game (with a few different tubes to alter the sound to suit the music or mood). If I get new dynamic headphones it will probably be T1G2s...

Having said that - I finally got to actually hear some STAX HPs (my own 404's) recently, through a bottom-of-the-range STAX amp. The sound was quite impressive. My own STAX amp is being repaired (finally found someone who works on them) so if I'm blown away by that combo I'll have to decide between further STAX upgrades and keeping Elise / T1's, or selling what I have to fund STAX upgrade/s...


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I haven't used the E10K with 990 Pro, sorry, only with HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The amp had power to push the HD650s and was great as a starting point but the O2 and then the Crack made them better again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm still using the E10K as a DAC on the PC. My mate who's also become a sound nut bought an E10K for his gaming laptop to pair with the Philips SHP9500 or other headphones on the go and he's happy with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I found the E10K to not be as good as the Schiit Fulla personally, Dragonfly Black v1.5 is also better than both of those imo anyway. They are all around the same price point, but DF Black v1.5 is the most expensive of the 3.
> 
> I was not a huge fan of the DT990 series personally. Honestly, if your friend wants end game sound, he needs to buy the Fostex T20RP Mark 3 ($159.99) with Schiit Fulla Dac/Amp ($89), its my favorite combo, and my personal setup for most music, if your friend prefers female vocals over deep and fun sub bass, than I would recommend the Fostex T50RP Mark 3 instead of the T20, they are both the same price.
> 
> That would be my recommendation for music anyway.
> 
> If he really does want them just for only gaming, I'm still sticking with the SHP-9500 or pioneer se-a1000, hell even the Plantronics RIG Flex headset is more fun for gaming than DT990, imo anyway. recommendation personally.
> 
> everyone has different tastes in sound signature, there is no right or wrong answer.


Thanks, you both mentioned the hilips SHP9500, yet I never once heard of them before? I googled a lot about good headphones in this price range that are also gaming compatible and even here on OC.NET in that thread simca made she did not mention them once, while the DT990 are listed numerous times here and elsewhere as excellent bathtub headphones with a great soundstage (which is helpful in competetive gaming as well as for immersion).
Will definitely consider them tho. The only problem with the Schiit and the O2 as well is its availability, I live in germany and these are hard to come by here. Also the SHP9500 is listed for 140€ here which is around 180 dollars if I am not mistaken, so even more expensive than the DT 990.

Would you reocmmend the audioquest dragonfly black (I spotted a v1.2 for 110€) over the Fiio E10K? Anyway, I am going thru this with him, if he dislikes the 990 we will try the 9500 and the Fostex as well. He is the one spending the money but I am also looking into buying a suitable DAC Amp for my computer and into upgrading from my HD595 (which retroperspective I deem quite a misbuy).

edit: Oh and one more thing, would you recommend the 990 600Ohm edition over the 250 one and would the E10K be powerful enough for that one?=


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder if my Schiit Fulla sounds better than that massive stack.
> 
> The world of audio is so subjective, I almost wonder if any of this is actually real. Elon Musk theories of if this is all just a coded dream xDDD
> 
> Reason I say this, is because I am not sure I can tell a difference between stock tube Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber and my Schiit Fulla... I really hope when my Multibit gets here Monday I can actually tell a difference. lol...


I spent alot more money side-grading and selling for a loss than just buying higher end equipment to start with. If you would've asked me two years ago if I'd ever spend over 3k on a DAC I would've laughed at you. My recommendation is try something before you buy to understand if you're truly upgrading. To my ears the DAC was a major upgrade so I decided to bite the bullet. All that matters in the end is you're enjoying the music.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wonder if my Schiit Fulla sounds better than that massive stack.
> 
> The world of audio is so subjective, I almost wonder if any of this is actually real. Elon Musk theories of if this is all just a coded dream xDDD
> 
> Reason I say this, is because I am not sure I can tell a difference between stock tube Schiit Vali 2 and Modi 2 Uber and my Schiit Fulla... I really hope when my Multibit gets here Monday I can actually tell a difference. lol...
> 
> 
> 
> I think part of your "problem" is the constant side-grading along with small upgrades that you are doing.
> That's perfectly OK if it's what you enjoy and if the journey is more important than the destination, especially as you are buying used and reselling what you don't like for same / similar $ to what you paid.
> I can relate, I was on the same path - but then I "bit the bullet" and got some more high end gear, and I saw _huge_ differences in sound quality as a result.
> I think my T1G1's and Elise tube amp will be my dynamic end-game (with a few different tubes to alter the sound to suit the music or mood). If I get new dynamic headphones it will probably be T1G2s...
> 
> Having said that - I finally got to actually hear some STAX HPs (my own 404's) recently, through a bottom-of-the-range STAX amp. The sound was quite impressive. My own STAX amp is being repaired (finally found someone who works on them) so if I'm blown away by that combo I'll have to decide between further STAX upgrades and keeping Elise / T1's, or selling what I have to fund STAX upgrade/s...
Click to expand...

I wish I saw this post first in response to Spork13

Stax is a road that I'm going to wait to take, I'm not personally sold yet..... I'm going to wait and see what other offerings come around for estat equipment- Mr. Speakers e stat for example


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Man that Gustard A20H is really, REALLY tempting for some reason.... I suspect it's due to the one (incredibly sexy) box thing.... But the biggest question is if it would be a noticeable upgrade in comparison to my current O2+ODAC Rev.B, and also if it would be a better option than the Gustard X12+H10 that's pretty much the same price.

Odds are for headphones I'll wind up sticking with my AKG K712's for quite some time, with the possibility of also getting a closed back pair of headphones but truth be told I'm rather happy with the headphones I have.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I wish I saw this post first in response to Spork13
> 
> Stax is a road that I'm going to wait to take, I'm not personally sold yet..... I'm going to wait and see what other offerings come around for estat equipment- Mr. Speakers e stat for example


I bought mid-range second-hand STAX gear to "test the waters".
There are other makers of e-stat gear for sure - but STAX seem to have the biggest following - it sure as hell isn't because of their looks, so I figure it must be about the sound.
I figure no point spending heaps on dynamic HPs and amps if I can get the same sound for less with STAX, or better sound for the same $.
Having said that, _if_ I go the STAX path I doubt I'll be happy until I have 007's and a Kevin Gilmore (or similar) amp.
Unfortunately, there is nowhere near where I live that sells even mid-high end head-fi gear, so I don't have the luxury of "try before buy". Next best thing is to buy used at a reasonable price, try at home with the rest of my gear for as long as I like, and then resell if I don't think it's an upgrade on what I already have. It's a trade-off for living in a smallish town in an island state, away from the rat race of bigger cities.


----------



## caenlen

@jayfkay shp-9500 is not worth that much money, in USA it only costs $60, I forget you are in a different country. PM ME, I will sell him some gamer cans on the cheap, and we can figure out shipping as we go, I will get you an estimate of shipping, etc. my feedback on here and on head fi website speaks for itself.

@spork and hydrored I believe you in full, but I never plan to go high end, and indeed I am not losing much money, I think I lost $35 trying out the Purplehearts, plus shipping so around $50... but yeah, I am done, I now know for a fact I already have my EDM cans. My gustard H10 arrives today, and I only paid $200 even for it, worst case scenario on that one is I lose no money on it, I have a feeling I will prefer it over my Fulla though, I mean this is a $400 amp based off a $1200 one... if this doesn't impress me, then gg life lol

@whitewulfe I will keep you up to date on how I like the amp comparison, and ZMF vibro mk2's arrive monday as well as the multibit, I have read some people on head fi say modi multibit is better than bitfrot multibit and schiit is shooting themself in the foot, so if I can't tell a difference when that arrives, then I am just quitting life.








lol

schiit fulla takes away some soundstage over my vali 2 though I know that much, some tubes increase soundstage very well, I do sort of prefer that over the Fulla. overall though for the size and portability I still love the Fulla. dragonfly black v1.5 takes away some of the deep bass extension on my t20s compared to Fulla as well, very impress that the Fulla can power my T20s. now I just have to hope gustard h10 is my baby, cause I need a clear winner so I can stop trying crap LOL

@everyone In regards to STAX, when I tried the STAX Nova Classic TJJANGEL sold me, I do see the appeal of STAX, the female vocals on those were really lovely and euophonic, electrostat is just a different sound signature entirely, and I honestly liked it, however, at that time I was only on the search for EDM only cans, and still wet behind the ears. in retrospect, the good price I got on them plus the $125 STAX amp I had for it, being priced so well I would have kept it and not sold it, back then I was on the search for the ultimate can that would let me use it for everything without needing another can, its only recent weeks I realize that is a fools game, because as people have told me even on here, STAX 009 would not be as good for EDM as my T20s, and I fully did not know this until just yesterday, lol so yeah moving forward I think I will save up for STAX 404 for female vocals someday, or perhaps an SRS-3100 system, and my T20s will remain my EDM cans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe I will keep you up to date on how I like the amp comparison, and ZMF vibro mk2's arrive monday as well as the multibit, I have read some people on head fi say modi multibit is better than bitfrot multibit and schiit is shooting themself in the foot, so if I can't tell a difference when that arrives, then I am just quitting life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> schiit fulla takes away some soundstage over my vali 2 though I know that much, some tubes increase soundstage very well, I do sort of prefer that over the Fulla. overall though for the size and portability I still love the Fulla. dragonfly black v1.5 takes away some of the deep bass extension on my t20s compared to Fulla as well, very impress that the Fulla can power my T20s. now I just have to hope gustard h10 is my baby, cause I need a clear winner so I can stop trying crap LOL


Didn't realize you had a pair of ZMF Vibro's on the way. I'm still tempted to pick up a pair, but the $480 USD before shipping entry fee is $643 CAD so it's something I'll have to save up a while for, and I have no real idea as to whether I like planar headphones or not since I've never listened to a pair. They are pretty and get some rather lovely reviews though!

I'm hoping the H10 w/X12 (or even the A20H) will be a nice upgrade for me, but given that I won't be buying something to replace my O2+ODAC Rev.B for at least a few more months I'm able to keep looking at everything. Or even a Schiit Bifrost Multibit/Lyr 2 combo, since I'm so indecisive. I have this playful feeling that provided it has a large volume knob and music sounds good out of it I'd be happy.....







I'm more than happy with my current setup (if you ignore my issue with the volume knob's feel!), but the desire to upgrade to something higher end to support potential upgrades (or just look nicer) is always there.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Didn't realize you had a pair of ZMF Vibro's on the way. I'm still tempted to pick up a pair, but the $480 USD before shipping entry fee is $643 CAD so it's something I'll have to save up a while for, and I have no real idea as to whether I like planar headphones or not since I've never listened to a pair. They are pretty and get some rather lovely reviews though!
> 
> I'm hoping the H10 w/X12 (or even the A20H) will be a nice upgrade for me, but given that I won't be buying something to replace my O2+ODAC Rev.B for at least a few more months I'm able to keep looking at everything. Or even a Schiit Bifrost Multibit/Lyr 2 combo, since I'm so indecisive. I have this playful feeling that provided it has a large volume knob and music sounds good out of it I'd be happy.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than happy with my current setup (if you ignore my issue with the volume knob's feel!), but the desire to upgrade to something higher end to support potential upgrades (or just look nicer) is always there.


Well, this is the massdrop zmf vibro mk2, cert of authenticity shows Zach made it in August 2016, I got it used on head fi for $280 shipped. got the Gustard H10 for $200 shipped, so $480 total







but I will probably end up selling within a week if your interested Kappa


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well, this is the massdrop zmf vibro mk2, cert of authenticity shows Zach made it in August 2016, I got it used on head fi for $280 shipped. got the Gustard H10 for $200 shipped, so $480 total
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I will probably end up selling within a week if your interested Kappa


While I'm always interested in various things, unless I not only get a surprise raise alongside a surprise bonus, odds are spare cash will be slim until the new year. I kind of overspent on benching gear and have to adult for the next month or two to get everything fully caught up. Pretty good deal hunting though, given that a Gustard H10 goes for upwards of $400 USD brand new.


----------



## caenlen

+12db gain on left and right, crank it to 1pm.

THIS IS A MOTHER LOVING AMP BOYS!!!!!! HOLY~~~!!!!!!!!! omg rofl... its a beast physically and in sound

MY FOSTEX T20S ARE FINALLY BEING FED PROPERLY, OMG rofl this is the end game boyz!!!! 12DB AINT ENOUGH GIMME 5 WATTS PER CHANNEL BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

feed me daddy feed me, huhuhu, awww my babies!!!!!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> +12db gain on left and right, crank it to 1pm.
> 
> THIS IS A MOTHER LOVING AMP BOYS!!!!!! HOLY~~~!!!!!!!!! omg rofl... its a beast physically and in sound
> 
> MY FOSTEX T20S ARE FINALLY BEING FED PROPERLY, OMG rofl this is the end game boyz!!!! 12DB AINT ENOUGH GIMME 5 WATTS PER CHANNEL BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> feed me daddy feed me, huhuhu, awww my babies!!!!!


Here is where I drop the bomb shell that you can adapt speaker amps into headphone amps.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> +12db gain on left and right, crank it to 1pm.
> 
> THIS IS A MOTHER LOVING AMP BOYS!!!!!! HOLY~~~!!!!!!!!! omg rofl... its a beast physically and in sound
> 
> MY FOSTEX T20S ARE FINALLY BEING FED PROPERLY, OMG rofl this is the end game boyz!!!! 12DB AINT ENOUGH GIMME 5 WATTS PER CHANNEL BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> feed me daddy feed me, huhuhu, awww my babies!!!!!


See also: going deaf







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> See also: going deaf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because why just smoke your ears, when you can make them explode!

I'm especially curious what his reaction will be a week or two later after the "omg new shiny" phase we all go through has passed.


----------



## Shardnax

One to two weeks seems generous







.

Edit: PS. I don't mean anything mean by this, just having some fun







.


----------



## caenlen

lol I know you guys are just having fun with me, haha no worries.

honestly my Schiit Fulla still does vocals better than the gustard does. silky smooth female vocals on fulla, plug into gustard same song, and its still great it really is, just loses that silk. that has something to do with schiit tinkering though, and no fault of any other company is my guess


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I know you guys are just having fun with me, haha no worries.
> 
> honestly my Schiit Fulla still does vocals better than the gustard does. silky smooth female vocals on fulla, plug into gustard same song, and its still great it really is, just loses that silk. that has something to do with schiit tinkering though, and no fault of any other company is my guess


My comment about a week or two was curiosity as to how your opinion will be after a good amount of time with it, and testing it out with a wide variety of musical genres. I'm also still curious about your thoughts on those ZMF Vibro mk II's









For myself, I'm really wondering if there would be much of a difference with upgrading from my O2+ODAC Rev.B up to a Gustard H10/X12 setup, Gustard A20H all in one, or the Schiit Asgard 2 / Bifrost Multibit stack, other than the obvious bit about having gear that's actually of a reasonable size. No offense JDS Labs, but this thing is just waaaaay too small, even if it's effective. On the flipside, it seems almost silly to look at spending $1,200ish CAD on a dac and amp when I very much so plan on sticking with my current headphones.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> +12db gain on left and right, crank it to 1pm.
> 
> THIS IS A MOTHER LOVING AMP BOYS!!!!!! HOLY~~~!!!!!!!!! omg rofl... its a beast physically and in sound
> 
> MY FOSTEX T20S ARE FINALLY BEING FED PROPERLY, OMG rofl this is the end game boyz!!!! 12DB AINT ENOUGH GIMME 5 WATTS PER CHANNEL BABY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> feed me daddy feed me, huhuhu, awww my babies!!!!!


Shame you already sold the purplehearts.
The TH-X00's scale well with decent amplification.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I know you guys are just having fun with me, haha no worries.
> 
> honestly my Schiit Fulla still does vocals better than the gustard does. silky smooth female vocals on fulla, plug into gustard same song, and its still great it really is, just loses that silk. that has something to do with schiit tinkering though, and no fault of any other company is my guess


Do your self a favor and either get a DB meter or a multi meter and match the outputs. I thought I could tell two amps apart, then matched them and spent nearly a week trying to tell them apart again. I think a lot of people don't match properly and can't get around their own preconceived notions.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Do your self a favor and either get a DB meter or a multi meter and match the outputs. I thought I could tell two amps apart, then matched them and spent nearly a week trying to tell them apart again. I think a lot of people don't match properly and can't get around their own preconceived notions.


This.

But aside from audio, everyone should have a good multimeter in their home. Its one of those tools that are just too useful not to have.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out of sheer curiosity, when using a multimeter, where area do you tap in at?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This.
> 
> But aside from audio, everyone should have a good multimeter in their home. Its one of those tools that are just too useful not to have.


I think it is why I prefer the Schiit Fulla and T20 MK3's so much, they must just pair very very well, I swear the bass hits deeper on the Fullas too, overall quality is still better on Gustard, but I think I still prefer the Fulla lol


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, when using a multimeter, where area do you tap in at?


With the amp connected into the line-in of even the onboard sound, it's possible to precisely match the levels with RMAA's test calibration.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, when using a multimeter, where area do you tap in at?


I use a male/male cable and touch the right/left and ground. Take a look at a TRS/TRSS diagram.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I use a male/male cable and touch the right/left and ground. Take a look at a TRS/TRSS diagram.


Nice and simple, I like it. For some reason last night the only thing I could think of was those ring clamp type probes while you had headphones plugged in, as opposed to just using a regular cable by itself with regular probes.


----------



## caenlen

Philips is doing some shady crap, so I have to make sure my fellow friends are not being scammed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1612386/shp9500s#post_25618311

I'm on the mission boys, don't worry!







eat shorts Philips


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Philips is doing some shady crap, so I have to make sure my fellow friends are not being scammed.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1612386/shp9500s#post_25618311
> 
> I'm on the mission boys, don't worry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eat shorts Philips


Um, ok?

It's new packaging and design with the same old headphones? No need to use such strong words.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Um, ok?
> 
> It's new packaging and design with the same old headphones? No need to use such strong words.


We'll see, after I do some sound testing. So far it seems like the treble is harsher on the S green box version, but this may just be burn in since I have used my orginals so much. Hmm, will have to let them burn in for a nice 100 hours than re-test.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, my KZ Spiral ear tips shipping back on Thursday, and just got shipping notification for my KZ ZS3's... Now if only they'd ship my ATR's as well.

It's going to be a sad sarcastic laugh if the regular mail earbuds beat the priority shipped IEMs







Either way, wooohoooooo, now to just impatiently wait the two weeks for them to arrive.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whooo, my KZ Spiral ear tips shipping back on Thursday, and just got shipping notification for my KZ ZS3's... Now if only they'd ship my ATR's as well.
> 
> It's going to be a sad sarcastic laugh if the regular mail earbuds beat the priority shipped IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, wooohoooooo, now to just impatiently wait the two weeks for them to arrive.


Hopefully you will have more luck with your deliveries than me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hopefully you will have more luck with your deliveries than me.


earbuds were from AliExpress, and the two different earphones/IEMs were from GearBest.... GearBest shipment was sent tracked and insured, so we'll see how it goes. ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> We'll see, after I do some sound testing. So far it seems like the treble is harsher on the S green box version, but this may just be burn in since I have used my orginals so much. Hmm, will have to let them burn in for a nice 100 hours than re-test.


They probably changed the tuning a little if it's a legit new release, this is where measurements are super useful. It's not a big deal if they've fiddled with them as there better cans in the sea







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> They probably changed the tuning a little if it's a legit new release, this is where measurements are super useful. It's not a big deal if they've fiddled with them as there better cans in the sea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Better cans is subjective. I prefer my 9500 to the HD650, HD650 imaging is 8/10, SHP9500 imaging is 10/10 and it just makes some songs super insane/fun. Bass/clarity is better on the HD 650 as well, but it just isn't a fun can to me, I don't play life safe, so why would I want to listen to my music being played safe, just give me fun. Probably why I like the T20s so much as well.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Better cans is subjective. I prefer my 9500 to the HD650, HD650 imaging is 8/10, SHP9500 imaging is 10/10 and it just makes some songs super insane/fun. Bass/clarity is better on the HD 650 as well, but it just isn't a fun can to me, I don't play life safe, so why would I want to listen to my music being played safe, just give me fun. Probably why I like the T20s so much as well.


There are plenty of objectively better pairs not considering preference. You said it yourself on the 650s, even if you didn't like the overall sound







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There are plenty of objectively better pairs not considering preference. You said it yourself on the 650s, even if you didn't like the overall sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm just excited for the Modi Multibit tomorrow, I really can't wait to see if it makes a difference or not. If it does not... I am just going to give up on this hobby, though to be fair, I almost at that point already since I have my end game EDM cans already, nothing beats the T20s for EDM when paired with Schiit Fulla or Vali 2, I am going to assume Magni 2 they would also sound good. For some reason the Gustard doesn't go as deep in the bass with my T20s, really confused by that one still... losing my mind perhaps, who knows anymore.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm just excited for the Modi Multibit tomorrow, I really can't wait to see if it makes a difference or not. If it does not... I am just going to give up on this hobby, though to be fair, I almost at that point already since I have my end game EDM cans already, nothing beats the T20s for EDM when paired with Schiit Fulla or Vali 2, I am going to assume Magni 2 they would also sound good. For some reason the Gustard doesn't go as deep in the bass with my T20s, really confused by that one still... losing my mind perhaps, who knows anymore.


A well recorded and mastered classical CD is probably your best bet on a good source to listen for differences in gear.

You say that now but, we'll drag you back into the game in no time







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A well recorded and mastered classical CD is probably your best bet on a good source to listen for differences in gear.
> 
> You say that now but, we'll drag you back into the game in no time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hell, any music that uses real instruments and vocals would probably do just fine.

Judging gear with EDM music is just plain.......counter intuitive.

@caenlen

For any computer generated music, just use an equalizer.

That way you can have a half decent amp for things like rock and female vocals, but still get your bass fix with some bass boost on your edm music.

also. plz use linux or some type of direct digital out driver.


----------



## caenlen

will load up puppy linux toimorrow ^^ and my custom built pc's have not had a cd player in 5-10 years







or dvd lol

also, logically, I am fine picking the cans that sound best with the music I listen to on spotify premium, because that is going to be 90% of my time outside of gaming which is the majority of my time, i just beat gears of war 4 yesterday, was pretty awesome with the t20s


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hell, any music that uses real instruments and vocals would probably do just fine.
> 
> Judging gear with EDM music is just plain.......counter intuitive.


And that's why despite my love of DnB, gabber, and aggrotech that I use a wide variety of music (even including some modern rock) when testing out a new headphone. DnB tends to work fairly well for picking out headphones that have a tendency to get sharp and grating though, thanks to the insanely tight snare drums with a sharp attack a lot of tracks have ^_^

Which reminds me, I should probably figure out some sort of "playlist" for trying out those earbuds when they come in >.>:;;

EDIT: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAH...... While they don't have all of my old favourite tracks...... Props to Spotify for getting at least "The Very Best of Nuklearpuppy Records" on there. Sooooo freaking happy. Like beyond happy, since they had some of my absolutely favourite hard house tunes back in the day. Those RS3's better get here yesterday!!!









EDIT2: Some of them feel a tad "weird" to me, but we're going by a master copy versus listening to them through either 44-7's or 680's, so..... Yeah, I suspect things might seem a tad different. Doubly so because I'm currently listening on my K712's and not the M50X's I mix with. But still YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!


----------



## rathborne

Hi guys, has anyone here with HD650s compared them to the HD558 or HD598? Wondering if I should gift a cheap second hand pair to someone who has no speakers beyond a TV and might have Earpods at best for headphones. I'm comparing them to the HD650s because its a sound I'm very familiar with now and they've had a demo on them too and liked it. Thanks!


----------



## Woundingchaney

I have recently picked up the H350s from HIFI Man off of MassDrop and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them and if they could offer a brief review.


----------



## bobfig

i got em too just waiting to be delivered. from what i read they may be a hair less bass and to fix it you need to remove a little circle off the driver. other then that they are decent for the price.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have recently picked up the H350s from HIFI Man off of MassDrop and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them and if they could offer a brief review.


Caenlen has.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> I have recently picked up the H350s from HIFI Man off of MassDrop and was wondering if anyone here has any experience with them and if they could offer a brief review.


nails on chalkboard treble, sold mine same day I got them. you would have been better off waiting for black friday and grabbing the HD598 which Amazon always lowers to $99 every year, only once a year. I still prefer shp-9500 over hd598 though the hd598 is very warm and lush and the most comfortable can ever made in the existence of all mankind.

HD650 I think is night and day better than HD598 for music, but for gaming and netflix I would HD598 over it anyday, its just so comfy and has a nice warm relaxing sound signature, and a really impressive soundstage.

edit: also the hE-350 is really uncomfortable. the pads are brick hard. HiFiMAN is an overrated company imo.

edit 2: its nice to know I am not alone in the world ^^ http://www.head-fi.org/t/717690/philips-shp9500-discussion-thread/1125#post_12973956


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My thoughts on this current topic is that open headphones, soundstage, and gaming has become overrated. There is marginal difference going from the HD650 to HD598 to SHP9500 IMO. K7xx is a bit more noticeable due to a wider soundstage and superior imaging, but even then, there doesn't exist any magical significant advantages. At the end of the day, it all comes down usage and preferences, which is still based on usage.


----------



## Alex132

The difference going from HD595 to HD650 was gargantuan for me. The HD5xx range is lacking a lot of the mid-range and low-range that the HD650 has. And I prefer the softer highs.

The HD650 is still one of the nicest headphones for Orchestral when considering the price range IMO. But yes, the HD5xx range is amazingly comfortable. I think the HD650 could be as comfortable if it had a larger headband with a unified pad.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The difference going from HD595 to HD650 was gargantuan for me. The HD5xx range is lacking a lot of the mid-range and low-range that the HD650 has. And I prefer the softer highs.
> 
> The HD650 is still one of the nicest headphones for Orchestral when considering the price range IMO. But yes, the HD5xx range is amazingly comfortable. I think the HD650 could be as comfortable if it had a larger headband with a unified pad.


If this was in response to my post, I was purely addressing things from a gaming perspective. In terms of music, HD6x0 is in a completely tier from both the HD598 and HD595 as well as the SHP9500. Overall usage comparisons really honestly depend on how you use it. If you aren't using the HD6x0 with an amp and don't plan on getting an amp, there is very little reason to get the HD6x0.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The difference going from HD595 to HD650 was gargantuan for me. The HD5xx range is lacking a lot of the mid-range and low-range that the HD650 has. And I prefer the softer highs.
> 
> The HD650 is still one of the nicest headphones for Orchestral when considering the price range IMO. But yes, the HD5xx range is amazingly comfortable. I think the HD650 could be as comfortable if it had a larger headband with a unified pad.
> 
> 
> 
> If this was in response to my post, I was purely addressing things from a gaming perspective. In terms of music, HD6x0 is in a completely tier from both the HD598 and HD595 as well as the SHP9500. Overall usage comparisons really honestly depend on how you use it. If you aren't using the HD6x0 with an amp and don't plan on getting an amp, there is very little reason to get the HD6x0.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah makes perfect sense


----------



## caenlen

I found K7xx for gaming to be quite terrible actually, it just didn't feel real because everything was too distant, no immersion factor. My favorite soundstage can remains the Fidelio X2, though I prefer the SHP-9500 for personal sound tastes, but only with the HM5 velour mod I did


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I found K7xx for gaming to be quite terrible actually, it just didn't feel real because everything was too distant, no immersion factor. My favorite soundstage can remains the Fidelio X2, though I prefer the SHP-9500 for personal sound tastes, but only with the HM5 velour mod I did


You don't use headphones "good for gaming" because they are immersive. That thought process is flawed in regards to the purpose of "gaming" headphones. When used for positional detection in gaming, you want the soundstage to be big or in this case wide. This allows you to better figure out where sounds are coming from. If you want something "immersive", you should get something with a more "squished" sound stage with good bass for explosions, gunshots, ect. Those types of headphones will sound more "natural" to you than K7xx's inflated sound stage that does admittedly sound "artificial".

This part is not to you @caenlen so please don't read it that way and take offense...

Another thing that seems to confuse people is the concept of "better" vs "preferred". For instance, the HD800 is "better" than say the HE560 or LCD-2, but most would agree that the latter 2 headphones are "preferred". Hence, their opinions often sound like hyperbole and can often be ridiculed by some. Acceptable costs also greatly factor into this preferred bias as does source, amping, and digital files used. This is why we should always keep in mind the limitations (or lack thereof) when discussing the choices and preferences of others.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Biggest thing for me is I absolutely LOOOOOVED playing Battlefield One's beta with my K712's. Didn't try that game out with the Sennheiser HD 600's though, never thought to do that, and I haven't purchased retail yet.... I do know though that in most games it's rather obvious as to where an enemy is with my K712's, probably the most out of all the various headphones I've had over the years. My ATH-M50X's aren't bad for gaming, but I greatly prefer at least a semi-open headphone when gaming due to the lack of heat built up. On the flipside, for games like Assetto Corsa, I prefer my M50X's, probably because it's a lot easier to hear the engine's rumble ^_^;;;;;


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You don't use headphones "good for gaming" because they are immersive. That thought process is simply flawed. When used for positional detection in gaming, you want the soundstage to be big or in this case wide. This allows you to better figure out where sounds are coming from. If you want something "immersive", you should get something with a more "squished" sound stage with good bass for explosions, gunshots, ect. Those types of headphones will sound more "natural" to you than K7xx's inflated sound stage that does admittedly sound "artificial".


The Fidelio X2 does this though as well, it is the only single can I have ever worn, when playing Call of Duty Black Ops 2 (my fav shooter) in which I was able to pinpoint an enemy moving ina second floor building, able to determine what room enemy was in, and I was standing outside of the building on the street. No other can has been able to reproduce this for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The Fidelio X2 does this though as well, it is the only single can I have ever worn, when playing Call of Duty Black Ops 2 (my fav shooter) in which I was able to pinpoint an enemy moving ina second floor building, able to determine what room enemy was in, and I was standing outside of the building on the street. No other can has been able to reproduce this for me.


I am not saying it doesn't. I have never heard the Fidelio X2. My sound preference is pretty specific:

- I hate peaky, brittle, piercing, or edgy treble
- I love lush, full bodied midrange
- I enjoy good mid-bass thump, but not at the cost of extensive sub-bass or where it drowns out the midrange
- Sound stage doesn't have to be remarkable
- Must be sufficiently detailed

Due to my preferred taste of sounds, most V-shaped headphones or headphones with "accurate" trebles sound absolutely disgusting to me.


----------



## rathborne

The price dropped overnight for the HD558s so I'll pick them up anyway







. Pretty sure the HD558s will be a step up from their current gear







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am not saying it doesn't. I have never heard the Fidelio X2. My sound preference is pretty specific:
> 
> - I hate peaky, brittle, piercing, or edgy treble
> - I love lush, full bodied midrange
> - I enjoy good mid-bass thump, but not at the cost of extensive sub-bass or where it drowns out the midrange
> - Sound stage doesn't have to be remarkable
> - Must be sufficiently detailed
> 
> Due to my preferred taste of sounds, most V-shaped headphones or headphones with "accurate" trebles sound absolutely disgusting to me.


I actually am not a fan of V-shape either, and probably why I do not own the Fidelio X2 for many many months now. I am not sure if my T20's are v-shaped, I don't think so honestly, with the schiit fulla or vali 2 they really shine. I know my SHP-9500 are not and they are my fav cans.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

V-shaped sound is probably one of the things making me slowly step away from my M50X's. I love them to no end, but for casual listening they just aren't as enjoyable as my K712's.

V shaped is so much fun for djing though


----------



## boredgunner

K7xx sound stage never sounded artificial to me, and the difference it made over the DT 880 sound stage was more than considerable to my ears. I seem to be quite sensitive to sound stage and imaging in headphones and speakers.

But the days of gaming on headphones are long gone for me, and I'm not looking back.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> K7xx sound stage never sounded artificial to me, and the difference it made over the DT 880 sound stage was more than considerable to my ears. I seem to be quite sensitive to sound stage and imaging in headphones and speakers.
> 
> But the days of gaming on headphones are long gone for me, and I'm not looking back.


For me, the soundstage for the K7xx just sounds wider than it should be. Sometimes, I feel like I get lost in it.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> For me, the soundstage for the K7xx just sounds wider than it should be. Sometimes, I feel like I get lost in it.


I can sort of relate to the getting lost idea, that makes me think of its imaging which isn't perfectly precise.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I can sort of relate to the getting lost idea, that makes me think of its imaging which isn't perfectly precise.


Probably why I didn't like it then, as the SHP-9500 is imaging king.


----------



## caenlen

Brothers. I am feeling it, once and for all I am feeling it. Sell everything, even T20s, sell everything amp, sell every DAC except my Mimby, sell EVERYTHING and... and... STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system, for $750.

Mmmm, unable to get my laid my entire twenties, I HAVE EARNED THIS!!! LIGHTA YAGAMI!!!!!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Probably why I didn't like it then, as the SHP-9500 is imaging king.


Not by a long shot LOL
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Brothers. I am feeling it, once and for all I am feeling it. Sell everything, even T20s, sell everything amp, sell every DAC except my Mimby, sell EVERYTHING and... and... STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system, for $750.
> 
> Mmmm, unable to get my laid my entire twenties, I HAVE EARNED THIS!!! LIGHTA YAGAMI!!!!!


My advice is to stop going through headphones like it's a shopping spree. Take the time to really get to know the in's and out's of headphones, not even factoring burn-in, brain/ear adjustments, ect.


----------



## caenlen

All the madness will end if SRS-3100 let's me fondle it at night... SUPPORT ME JUST A LITTLE LONG OC'ING!!!! A LITTLE LONGER!!! THE MADNESS IS ALMOST DONE!!! she's going to be climbing up and down the electrostatic love soon.... I want to lay the earspeakers on my second pillow and wake up to them with a hug.









edit:: best headphones for the weeknd? been on loop all day of his albums, STAX injection? getting drugged off these lyrics with the euphonics of electrostatic vocals sounds very very enticing... ::licks my t20s and fondles the pleather::


----------



## Shardnax

I thought you didn't like the way Stax sound? You may want to wait it out and see if Stax releases a new pair of cans. They've been steadily pushing the price of the SR-009 down for whatever reason.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I thought you didn't like the way Stax sound? You may want to wait it out and see if Stax releases a new pair of cans. They've been steadily pushing the price of the SR-009 down for whatever reason.


No, I like STAX sound, I just was young and foolish and thought one can could be my end all end all can, and when I realized it didn't have bass the foolish jester inside my brain said sell.

and yeah I will wait a year or two lol I just am hopped up on fruit smoothies tonight!!! SUGA SUGA HIGH!!!! ::TACKLES SHARDNAX:: YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No, I like STAX sound, I just was young and foolish and thought one can could be my end all end all can, and when I realized it didn't have bass the foolish jester inside my brain said sell.
> 
> and yeah I will wait a year or two lol I just am hopped up on fruit smoothies tonight!!! SUGA SUGA HIGH!!!! ::TACKLES SHARDNAX:: YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


You might want to get a lab to check on that fruit smoothie. I'm pretty sure someone slipped something in there if this is your reaction.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

A part of me still can't believe I'll be spending a semi-decent amount of money on various Chinese IEM's.... Well, maybe another $150-180 CAD or so, with $75-90 of that being for me (got a deal with hubby about equal sharing of shiny stuff). I'm probably going to pick up a few more pairs over the coming two months, at least depending on how things go with the ZS3's and ATR's... KZ ED12's, KZ ZS1's, and maybe even a pair of Tenmark Pro's and Tenmark IE800's. Why? Well, truth be told it's a case of wanting to find not only a nice pair of easily replaced travel headphones (if they, y'know break, or I inadvertently forget them somewhere), but also to see what kinds of designs and approaches to things I like the most.

Sure, I could just go directly to a $2-300 CAD pair, but at the same time.... When it's $19 CAD or so for two different pairs (my GearBest invoice was $40 CAD and change for priority shipping of four pairs, then I've spent another... $12 CAD on two different sets of eartips/buds from AliExpress, once again doubling up on everything. Got KZ Spirals, and then the KZ Starlines ordered today due to how cheap they are) it will let me try out various things to see if they'll even work for me in the first place.

I suspect Canada Post wishes I'd stop checking every two hours or so to see if the tracking numbers have registered in Canada though


----------



## silvrr

So I finally got synced up with the UPS guy. Headphones are actually pretty nice, I would put the build quality on par with Audeze looks wise. First impression on sound is they could sound nice if they were wired correctly, lol. They use 3.5 mm jacks for both side and a 3.5 mm into your source. However, all of those jacks are stereo and apparently wired wrong as left plays in both and right plays in both.

We shall she what the mfg. says but not a great first impression for a $2700.00 headphone. Cable and connectors are nice though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I thought you didn't like the way Stax sound? You may want to wait it out and see if Stax releases a new pair of cans. They've been steadily pushing the price of the SR-009 down for whatever reason.


Keep in mind that stax is no longer stax. It is now owned by edifier. So god only knows what they are thinking/up to.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well I had a guy on head fi with over 130 reps in trading do me an even swap with his woodies grado sr80, he modded them and said they sound quite warm with the wood cups, and in return I shipped him my HE-350s. really about an even swap, but I still think the deal was in my favor a little.
> 
> Will be a fun experiment anyway, then I can just sell them again, will PM you if I decide to do just that Pez o buddy o


I'd definitely be interested in those SR80s....am I reading correctly that you already got rid of the Purpleheart? I would have been really interested in taking that off of your hands







.

Also, i see that you finally know what I meant when I said the Fostex TX0RPs want power







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> For female vocals, I would probably say stax 404LE or the weird modded stax airbows.
> 
> The stax 009 can get kind of sharp at some points.
> 
> I would also look at the K1000.
> 
> I need to spend a lot more time with it, but I would also suggest the HE-1000.


I still miss that dearly. Yuna on the K1000 was dreamy







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Also, i see that you finally know what I meant when I said the Fostex TX0RPs want power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Out of sheer curiosity, would you say the same thing about AKG headphones too?


----------



## rathborne

http://www.edifier.com/au/en/blog-news-press/edifier-acquisition-headphone-brand-stax

That was in interesting memo from the Edifer CEO when they aquired STAX. Seems he liked the product and brand but believed STAX could benefit from a larger existing marketing and distribution system that Edifer have. That was a while ago so hopefully the hands-off approach remains for STAX fans' sakes







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, would you say the same thing about AKG headphones too?


The Q701s seem to scale decently with the amping I've used with it so far, but nothing like the Fostex.

It's hard to explain for me, but you listen to the T50RP and you can tell it's almost reaching its' potential, but falling short on a lacking amp/source. It's not even just a volume thing. The T50RP will destroy a weak source, but even when it does get proper 'volume' it's not always getting proper amping. The T50RP specifically starts to get tinny and grating when it's underpowered at the right volume. But amped correctly, it sounds pretty full. I actually haven't put on my Q701s in a while. They may be joining the freebie.

I'm thinking starting it around the 15th of this month will be good. That way I can give everyone a full week or two to join and then ship them out so they can go out and actually be delivered before the holidays.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> So I finally got synced up with the UPS guy. Headphones are actually pretty nice, I would put the build quality on par with Audeze looks wise. First impression on sound is they could sound nice if they were wired correctly, lol. They use 3.5 mm jacks for both side and a 3.5 mm into your source. However, all of those jacks are stereo and apparently wired wrong as left plays in both and right plays in both.
> 
> We shall she what the mfg. says but not a great first impression for a $2700.00 headphone. Cable and connectors are nice though.


Are they having you send them back so they can fix the problem?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Keep in mind that stax is no longer stax. It is now owned by edifier. So god only knows what they are thinking/up to.


True. If the prices on the SR-009/007 get lowered enough I'd think it might affect the prices of the already cheaper stuff, in the secondhand market at least.


----------



## jayfkay

So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


Depends what headphones you have, it only does what 330mw at 32 ohm? I wouldn't trust that for Fostex T50RP Mk3, need more like 1watt at 32ohm for those cans to shine


----------



## Cybertox

Wondering whether there is going to be a semi-open variant namely the DT 1880 Pro, we already have the closed DT 1770 Pro and the open DT 1990 Pro.

By the looks of it there is nothing better than the DT 1770 Pro in its price range when it comes down to closed headphones. Reconsidering getting the HD600 because that cheap plastic build quality and cable is simply not up to the standards of a CHF 350 headphone.

The second week of November cant come soon enough. Not sure whether my next purchase should be a new pair of headphones or a higher end amplifier. The Dragonfly Red can be used as a DAC only which is great and removes the need of buying any DACs in the future unless they are already included in the amplifier.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Depends what headphones you have, it only does what 330mw at 32 ohm? I wouldn't trust that for Fostex T50RP Mk3, need more like 1watt at 32ohm for those cans to shine


Says the guy who says the schiit fulla (200mw into 32 ohm) is the voices of the angels.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Says the guy who says the schiit fulla (200mw into 32 ohm) is the voices of the angels.


Also I'm pretty sure the RP-Series is 50ohm, not 32....


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Says the guy who says the schiit fulla (200mw into 32 ohm) is the voices of the angels.


Not every amp is made equally. In my experience Schiit Fulla is the only low/portable dac/amp able to crank out some serious juice. Even Dragonfly Black v1.5 loses some bass and is hollow, Fiio K1 can't power hardly anything, but what it does power it sounds very good.

https://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-111567-Desktop-Headphone-Amplifier/dp/B00KVVX2QW

that desktop amp there does way more mw into 32ohm than any of my portable stuff, yet my schiit fulla is able to get louder and sound better than it does... perplexed me when I compared them side by side.

maybe the o2/odac is similar in the sense it can pack more punch than it advertises, I don't know, Massdrop never brings it back so I probably will never, cause no way in hell I am paying that much money for it, also I hate my power supply being plugged in the front... >.>


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Are they having you send them back so they can fix the problem?


Not sure yet, no response. Im guessing the error is in the wiring of the cable, hopefully they just send a new cable as it would take forever to ship the headphones back and then back to me.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also I hate my power supply being plugged in the front... >.>


You can select to have it on the rear on the website tho. But yeah. What headphones is the question..







tempted with the 770 pro at this point. Something with a decent soundstage, fun sound for alternative/edm that is closed. Good for gaming plus music.


----------



## caenlen

hmm, I might order some Fostex T40's, mark 3's, closed version, see how good it is with noise isolation but also satisfies me


----------



## Cybertox

So judging by the majority of the received feedback, the new Amiron Home is pretty much a slightly cheaper DT 1990 Pro with more warmth. Look clean as hell though.










Can someone test the following. Take 250 - 300 Ohm impedance headphones and plug them directly to on-board audio whether that would be on a mobile device or a desktop computer. Do you notice any significant spikes in treble?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hmm, I might order some Fostex T40's, mark 3's, closed version, see how good it is with noise isolation but also satisfies me


Put your fingers or a piece of tape over the three slots below the headband connection. Boom T50 or T20 into a T40.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The Q701s seem to scale decently with the amping I've used with it so far, but nothing like the Fostex.
> 
> It's hard to explain for me, but you listen to the T50RP and you can tell it's almost reaching its' potential, but falling short on a lacking amp/source. It's not even just a volume thing. The T50RP will destroy a weak source, but even when it does get proper 'volume' it's not always getting proper amping. The T50RP specifically starts to get tinny and grating when it's underpowered at the right volume. But amped correctly, it sounds pretty full. I actually haven't put on my Q701s in a while. They may be joining the freebie.
> 
> I'm thinking starting it around the 15th of this month will be good. That way I can give everyone a full week or two to join and then ship them out so they can go out and actually be delivered before the holidays.


Ahhh, good to know. I know there was a fairly significant difference between my 18i20's (1st generation) output and my O2+ODAC Rev.B, especially in the amount of bass it offers up on the K712's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


I've enjoyed mine a great deal. Biggest thing that threw me off when I got the packaging was just how bloody tiny the thing is, yet it puts out a fairly decent amount of power. I'll probably be upgrading to a bigger amp soon though, simply because I want a larger volume knob (it's sometimes hard to get really fine volume increments due to the small potentiometer) and a larger capacity as planar headphones are something I'm rather curious about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> maybe the o2/odac is similar in the sense it can pack more punch than it advertises, I don't know, Massdrop never brings it back so I probably will never, cause no way in hell I am paying that much money for it, also I hate my power supply being plugged in the front... >.>


It's $3 USD on JDS Labs' website to have the power connector moved to the back


----------



## caenlen

I am curious how my current setup would sound vs. a o2 combo rev b, I know ZEOS said he couldn't tell the difference between Schiit stack v2. So I am not sure if its worth the hassle at this point


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Can someone test the following. Take 250 - 300 Ohm impedance headphones and plug them directly to on-board audio whether that would be on a mobile device or a desktop computer. Do you notice any significant spikes in treble?


I can take my 300ohm HD650s and test. But I have never found any harsh spikes in treble when I did it before. Test song or sound?


----------



## caenlen

ZMF Vibro Massdrop Zebra wood just arrived. Had them on for about 40 minutes.

Selling everything, including my T20s. My endgame is on my head... I'm going to fondle the cowhide protein nightly, and eat a cheeseburger for breakfast daily. SHY GLIZZY bb boi, time for another weeknd marathon bae's

also, not sure if mark 2 or mark 3 driver, says mark 3 on the headphone, but ZMF advertises mk2 lol.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Vibro Massdrop Zebra wood just arrived. Had them on for about 40 minutes.
> 
> Selling everything, including my T20s. My endgame is on my head... I'm going to fondle the cowhide protein nightly, and eat a cheeseburger for breakfast daily. SHY GLIZZY bb boi, time for another weeknd marathon bae's
> 
> also, not sure if mark 2 or mark 3 driver, says mark 3 on the headphone, but ZMF advertises mk2 lol.


Pull the pad off and take a picture and I can tell you. (careful removing the pad as there is possibly foam and other dampening material (TP) over the driver that you want to keep in place) Or look at the below.

Left is a MkII driver there is a felt glued to the entire surface that won't move. MkIII have nothing inbetween the driver and pad but there is the foam (shown to the side) surrounding the driver which is removable.



You should also be able to tell by the headband. If it matches your MKIII then its a MKIII. The two headbands are very different.


----------



## silvrr

Edit, not sure why I got a double post.

since I have a new post.....

I am shocked that your newest gear is the bees knees......for the next day or two, I may pick them up from you when you sell them in a couple days though. I like ZMFs stuff.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Edit, not sure why I got a double post.
> 
> since I have a new post.....
> 
> I am shocked that your newest gear is the bees knees......for the next day or two, I may pick them up from you when you sell them in a couple days though. I like ZMFs stuff.


Only selling the purplehearts, sorry mate, keeping the ZMF. I am not going to risk taking them apart, I instead took a picture of the cert of authenticity and asked Zach from ZMF in an email. Cheers.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Vibro Massdrop Zebra wood just arrived. Had them on for about 40 minutes.
> 
> Selling everything, including my T20s. My endgame is on my head... I'm going to fondle the cowhide protein nightly, and eat a cheeseburger for breakfast daily. SHY GLIZZY bb boi, time for another weeknd marathon bae's
> 
> also, not sure if mark 2 or mark 3 driver, says mark 3 on the headphone, but ZMF advertises mk2 lol.


I think we've all heard this song before.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think we've all heard this song before.


yeup


----------



## Cybertox

Screw it, even my Custom One Pro sound better than the DT1990 Pro with on-board audio. The issue is definitely not in the headphone cause even the audio quality is lacking and as mentioned is worse than the one of the Custom One Pro, so the treble is definitely a surplus issue. Wouldnt even have to bother with all these on-board audio crap if my DAC/AMP would have arrived on-time but no, I have got to wait for two more weeks.









Some more photos of my sexy DT 1990 Pro:


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am curious how my current setup would sound vs. a o2 combo rev b, I know ZEOS said he couldn't tell the difference between Schiit stack v2. So I am not sure if its worth the hassle at this point


I don't put much stock in what Zeos has to say about things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think we've all heard this song before.


Maybe he finally decided he didn't want the distortion anymore for real for keeps serious







.


----------



## caenlen

lol you guys love me, you know I have brought a tiny bit of entertainment to your lives, free of charge! heck yea!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Vibro Massdrop Zebra wood just arrived. Had them on for about 40 minutes.
> 
> Selling everything, including my T20s. My endgame is on my head... I'm going to fondle the cowhide protein nightly, and eat a cheeseburger for breakfast daily. SHY GLIZZY bb boi, time for another weeknd marathon bae's
> 
> also, not sure if mark 2 or mark 3 driver, says mark 3 on the headphone, but ZMF advertises mk2 lol.


Encouraging to hear, but I'm curious as to how such will be a few days down the road. I just want a pair because they're well known, and can be purchased with an orange burst or even purple burst finish (hubby wants purple







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't put much stock in what Zeos has to say about things.
> Maybe he finally decided he didn't want the distortion anymore for real for keeps serious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeaaaaaah, Zeos flogs tons of things, and it seems every two weeks he has a new "end game setup" that he's raving about. What was really disappointing to me is that he compared professional audio interfaces, yet used the first generation of the 2i2.... Second gen's been out for over three months now, and info was made public back in Feb or March about the incoming update... That everyone in the pro audio community was waiting for Focusrite to do, since the biggest complaint about them was the headphone amplifier not having enough power to run most of the headphones typically used in a recording studio - even a project/home studio.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol you guys love me, you know I have brought a tiny bit of entertainment to your lives, free of charge! heck yea!


I suspect it's a combination of enjoying it, rolling our eyes, and then hoping that the next thing you try out will have the same opinion 48 hours after your initial "I LOVE IT, IT'S SO SEXY!!!!!!!eleventyone1111!!!1111!!!" post


----------



## caenlen

Zach from ZMF emailed me back, he explained it pretty good actually. Basically the Vibro MKII basically is just version two of his branding of the Vibro, but he uses Mark 3 T40RP drivers now as he prefers the foam in front of the baffle in them, vs the T20 and T50 variant.

Cheers everyone! Also, cowhide protein pads are loads better for heavy wood cans, just makes them snug your head better and keeps the angle, lambskin just crushes to easy/to loose.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> You can select to have it on the rear on the website tho. But yeah. What headphones is the question..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tempted with the 770 pro at this point. Something with a decent soundstage, fun sound for alternative/edm that is closed. Good for gaming plus music.


Welcome! Glad to see you made your way over here







.

The O2/ODAC combo is a very solid combo for it's price point. The cheaper you can get it, the better. Alternatively, with how people are saying the Modi 2 Uber has improved (and Magni 2 Uber for that fact) you can do a Modi 2 Uber + Asgard 2 or Magni 2 Uber for that price point and probably have a really solid setup. That being said, if you do go with a setup similar to that, it would be worth it to invest in the 250ohm DT770.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can take my 300ohm HD650s and test. But I have never found any harsh spikes in treble when I did it before. Test song or sound?


Getting peaky, grating treble out of a HD650? In what universe?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Screw it, even my Custom One Pro sound better than the DT1990 Pro with on-board audio. The issue is definitely not in the headphone cause even the audio quality is lacking and as mentioned is worse than the one of the Custom One Pro, so the treble is definitely a surplus issue. Wouldnt even have to bother with all these on-board audio crap if my DAC/AMP would have arrived on-time but no, I have got to wait for two more weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some more photos of my sexy DT 1990 Pro:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I believe either of my DT770s from before were not 250ohm variants, so unable to recall that really. Beyers have been said to always scale very well with amping. Especially the 250ohm+ models.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhh, good to know. I know there was a fairly significant difference between my 18i20's (1st generation) output and my O2+ODAC Rev.B, especially in the amount of bass it offers up on the K712's.


I think the Q701 can use all the added bass they can get







. If I notice anything between sources, it's how punchy the bass can get. Extension is just okay on the Q701, but it can be enjoyable with a lot of stuff that doesn't require extension, but just an enjoyable presence.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think the Q701 can use all the added bass they can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I notice anything between sources, it's how punchy the bass can get. Extension is just okay on the Q701, but it can be enjoyable with a lot of stuff that doesn't require extension, but just an enjoyable presence.


I gave my Q701s a slight U shaped curve through my soundcard and the bass is plenty enjoyable now. I've noticed that to be a trend with AKG headphones, they don't colorize or liven up the music themselves, but will happily take and produce what tweaks you give them.


----------



## pez

Yeah...they are quite sterile. Though, when you have things like the T50RP MKIII in your immediate price range, I don't see a reason to go with something like the Q701. Soundstage is still somewhere it's hard pressed to be beaten, though.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


There weren't a lot of options in the price range when it came out. Now there are and I don't think it's as relevant.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So whats the deal with the O2 ODAC hype? Is it really the go to amp dac combo for sub 300-400 dollars or even beyond?


At the time when it was released, there were not really any other worthwhile options. Although Schiit says they were supposedly going to release the Magni/Modi baby stack soon anyways, I strongly believe that O2 and ODAC was a huge driving force in shifting down price points for performance. As it is, while the O2/ODAC are still great products in their own right, there are a lot more competitive amps, DAC's, and combo units nowadays that they are no longer the same bang for buck that they once were.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome! Glad to see you made your way over here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The O2/ODAC combo is a very solid combo for it's price point. The cheaper you can get it, the better. Alternatively, with how people are saying the Modi 2 Uber has improved (and Magni 2 Uber for that fact) you can do a Modi 2 Uber + Asgard 2 or Magni 2 Uber for that price point and probably have a really solid setup. That being said, if you do go with a setup similar to that, it would be worth it to invest in the 250ohm DT770.
> 
> I think the Q701 can use all the added bass they can get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If I notice anything between sources, it's how punchy the bass can get. Extension is just okay on the Q701, but it can be enjoyable with a lot of stuff that doesn't require extension, but just an enjoyable presence.


I think the only reason I went with the O2/ODAC earlier this year was because I could easily get one from a Canadian retailer. If I could have squeezed the extra couple hundred CAD out of the tax return I would probably have chosen the Asgard 2/Bifrost pairing, as Headphone Bar had them at the time (now I'll have to buy direct, which I don't really mind since HeadphoneBar doesn't carry the PYST cables).

As for the Q701's... I'm so glad that I went with the K712's myself, given how much people comment on the bass being anemic on the Q701's in comparison. My K712's could use a bit more bass though, at least when I'm listening to DnB, gabber, and aggrotech, but on the flipside I'm usually wanting to listen to music for hours, not rattle my brain about








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...they are quite sterile. Though, when you have things like the T50RP MKIII in your immediate price range, I don't see a reason to go with something like the Q701. Soundstage is still somewhere it's hard pressed to be beaten, though.


I definitely have to agree, and I think that's one of the things I've liked the most about them. Because of such, for me, they seem to pair fairly well with a lot of the really harder/harsher styles of electronic music such as gabber and aggrotech (although aggrotech isn't always electronic, but given that the most commonly used instrument in that genre is a Virus B keyboard synthesizer....







)

Given how all of you guys talk about it, I suspect if I was facing a choice between the Q701's and the Fostex TRP50 mk III's I'd probably choose the Fostex headphones, despite not having heard a pair yet.... But that's probably because I'm steadily building up the... We'll go with "confidence".... to pick up a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's. I say confidence because I really do prefer to be able to listen before dropping that kind of money on a pair of headphones.

The K7xx's are a decently priced option... I just wish they'd bring the quality control up to the same level as the K712's.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the only reason I went with the O2/ODAC earlier this year was because I could easily get one from a Canadian retailer. If I could have squeezed the extra couple hundred CAD out of the tax return I would probably have chosen the Asgard 2/Bifrost pairing, as Headphone Bar had them at the time (now I'll have to buy direct, which I don't really mind since HeadphoneBar doesn't carry the PYST cables).
> 
> As for the Q701's... I'm so glad that I went with the K712's myself, given how much people comment on the bass being anemic on the Q701's in comparison. My K712's could use a bit more bass though, at least when I'm listening to DnB, gabber, and aggrotech, but on the flipside I'm usually wanting to listen to music for hours, not rattle my brain about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely have to agree, and I think that's one of the things I've liked the most about them. Because of such, for me, they seem to pair fairly well with a lot of the really harder/harsher styles of electronic music such as gabber and aggrotech (although aggrotech isn't always electronic, but given that the most commonly used instrument in that genre is a Virus B keyboard synthesizer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Given how all of you guys talk about it, I suspect if I was facing a choice between the Q701's and the Fostex TRP50 mk III's I'd probably choose the Fostex headphones, despite not having heard a pair yet.... But that's probably because I'm steadily building up the... We'll go with "confidence".... to pick up a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's. I say confidence because I really do prefer to be able to listen before dropping that kind of money on a pair of headphones.
> 
> The K7xx's are a decently priced option... I just wish they'd bring the quality control up to the same level as the K712's.






Wait until Black Friday, I fully expect the Fostex T20 and T50 mark 3 will hit $109 or maybe $99, and if you can find it on a non-tax website, gg life







I might pick up the HD598 black edition if it goes to $89 this year, but I am skipping otherwise, simply because it is the most comfortable can in existence. lol, I am also hoping KOSS ESP-950 might hit around $400 or $450, but I doubt I get that lucky.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Wait until Black Friday, I fully expect the Fostex T20 and T50 mark 3 will hit $109 or maybe $99, and if you can find it on a non-tax website, gg life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might pick up the HD598 black edition if it goes to $89 this year, but I am skipping otherwise, simply because it is the most comfortable can in existence. lol, I am also hoping KOSS ESP-950 might hit around $400 or $450, but I doubt I get that lucky.


I believe Amazon puts them on sale during Black Friday every year. I've heard that the included amp isn't the greatest though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Wait until Black Friday, I fully expect the Fostex T20 and T50 mark 3 will hit $109 or maybe $99, and if you can find it on a non-tax website, gg life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might pick up the HD598 black edition if it goes to $89 this year, but I am skipping otherwise, simply because it is the most comfortable can in existence. lol, I am also hoping KOSS ESP-950 might hit around $400 or $450, but I doubt I get that lucky.


I'm Canadian. Black Friday is a still token sale up here







Even Amazon.ca and NewEgg.ca's deals weren't that great last year.


----------



## jprovido

is upgrading my Fiio e10k worth it? I have a Beyerdynamic dt990 250ohms. black friday is coming


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is upgrading my Fiio e10k worth it? I have a Beyerdynamic dt990 250ohms. black friday is coming


A new amp would make a nice improvement. Good news is the DAC in the E10K is pretty good, so you can just focus on getting a powerful amp to drive the 990s.

I'm a fan of tubes, so I'd look for a good tube amp like a Vali 2 or LittleDot MkII.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> A new amp would make a nice improvement. Good news is the DAC in the E10K is pretty good, so you can just focus on getting a powerful amp to drive the 990s.
> 
> I'm a fan of tubes, so I'd look for a good tube amp like a Vali 2 or LittleDot MkII.


I second Vali 2. I have a tube I can give you as well if you decide to get one, free of charge, and it is better than stock one. Just pay shipping is all I ask, shouldn't be more than a couple bucks. to be fair stock tube sounds good too, but I own 4 different tubes and each one is a different sound signature its quite fun


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> A new amp would make a nice improvement. Good news is the DAC in the E10K is pretty good, so you can just focus on getting a powerful amp to drive the 990s.
> 
> I'm a fan of tubes, so I'd look for a good tube amp like a Vali 2 or LittleDot MkII.


thanks! how does this work. I plug in the e10k to the tube amp then from there to the headphones correct?


----------



## Cybertox

Changed the look of my beyerdynamic Custom One Pro, minimalism is where it is curently at.












Spoiler: joking, lol


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> thanks! how does this work. I plug in the e10k to the tube amp then from there to the headphones correct?


Correct







.


----------



## caenlen

WELL DONE CYBER! I love the britain theme haha, you rock man lol


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> WELL DONE CYBER! I love the britain theme haha, you rock man lol


Thanks man, glad you like it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the only reason I went with the O2/ODAC earlier this year was because I could easily get one from a Canadian retailer. If I could have squeezed the extra couple hundred CAD out of the tax return I would probably have chosen the Asgard 2/Bifrost pairing, as Headphone Bar had them at the time (now I'll have to buy direct, which I don't really mind since HeadphoneBar doesn't carry the PYST cables).
> 
> As for the Q701's... I'm so glad that I went with the K712's myself, given how much people comment on the bass being anemic on the Q701's in comparison. My K712's could use a bit more bass though, at least when I'm listening to DnB, gabber, and aggrotech, but on the flipside I'm usually wanting to listen to music for hours, not rattle my brain about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely have to agree, and I think that's one of the things I've liked the most about them. Because of such, for me, they seem to pair fairly well with a lot of the really harder/harsher styles of electronic music such as gabber and aggrotech (although aggrotech isn't always electronic, but given that the most commonly used instrument in that genre is a Virus B keyboard synthesizer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Given how all of you guys talk about it, I suspect if I was facing a choice between the Q701's and the Fostex TRP50 mk III's I'd probably choose the Fostex headphones, despite not having heard a pair yet.... But that's probably because I'm steadily building up the... We'll go with "confidence".... to pick up a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's. I say confidence because I really do prefer to be able to listen before dropping that kind of money on a pair of headphones.
> 
> The K7xx's are a decently priced option... I just wish they'd bring the quality control up to the same level as the K712's.


Yeah, thankfully companies are being more and more competitive now that people are being 'hip' and buying headphones again (Reddit + Massdrop orgy is quite a thing). Good thing for us, we see pretty amazing equipment in the $100-500 price range.

What issues are the K7xx reported as having? I remember someone complaining about the tension system (i.e. glorified rubber band) it uses....but I feel those people are grasping for something to complain about.

Also, I know my comment came off more of that the T50RP make the Q701 obsolete, and that's not true. They're two totally different sounds, so it was more of an opinion piece...forgive me pls







.

If you can find the T50RP MKIII around the $100USD price point, I would say it's a very worth while investment. It'd be fairly easy to recoup your money as well. However, you own the M50 IIRC, so it may be slightly redundant and more of a sidegrade in comparison to those. I ultimately like the mids and energy of the T50RP more and while they have slightly less bass, they go low and leave little to be desired.


----------



## twerk

Today...!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> 
> 
> Today...!


Oh? This is my first hearing of this.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> thanks! how does this work. I plug in the e10k to the tube amp then from there to the headphones correct?


If you look at the back of your E10K, you should see a 3.5mm that says "Line Out". Get a 3.5mm to RCA cable when you order the amp and connect using that, it will send the signal from the DAC directly to the new amp. Nice thing is you still have the E10's amp if something happens to your tube amp, so you aren't stuck with no music.


----------



## caenlen

SHP-9500S vs SHP-9500 is a different sound signature I think, imaging is decreased and bass increased on S version, also sounds more treble spiky to my ears, not sure, I am swapping back and forth quick on same songs...

Philips saving some money on more than just cables I think. What a shame, good thing I have upgraded to better drugs, ::injects ZMF:: hamana hamana hamana


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> SHP-9500S vs SHP-9500 is a different sound signature I think, imaging is decreased and bass increased on S version, also sounds more treble spiky to my ears, not sure, I am swapping back and forth quick on same songs...
> 
> Philips saving some money on more than just cables I think. What a shame, good thing I have upgraded to better drugs, ::injects ZMF:: hamana hamana hamana


Using the same pads?


----------



## twerk

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx

Ooooooooo

My HD650s feel threatened









Edit: tl;dr it's a black HD650 with shorter 1/8" cable


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> Ooooooooo
> 
> My HD650s feel threatened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: tl;dr it's a black HD650 with shorter 1/8" cable


199 BUCKS FREE SHIP... NOVEMBER 8TH!!!! holy crap, basically HD 650 with a few tweaks... I am definitely buying one, holy crap... this is amazing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, thankfully companies are being more and more competitive now that people are being 'hip' and buying headphones again (Reddit + Massdrop orgy is quite a thing). Good thing for us, we see pretty amazing equipment in the $100-500 price range.
> 
> What issues are the K7xx reported as having? I remember someone complaining about the tension system (i.e. glorified rubber band) it uses....but I feel those people are grasping for something to complain about.
> 
> Also, I know my comment came off more of that the T50RP make the Q701 obsolete, and that's not true. They're two totally different sounds, so it was more of an opinion piece...forgive me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you can find the T50RP MKIII around the $100USD price point, I would say it's a very worth while investment. It'd be fairly easy to recoup your money as well. However, you own the M50 IIRC, so it may be slightly redundant and more of a sidegrade in comparison to those. I ultimately like the mids and energy of the T50RP more and while they have slightly less bass, they go low and leave little to be desired.


Yeah, it's definitely nice seeing a LOT of competition for higher end headphones that don't quite cost so much.

As for the issues, I suspect it was a first run only thing, but it was that whole buzzy drivers issue... Also somewhat known as being even more sensitive to higher volumes than the K702/712's are apparently known for. And yeah, the tension system compared to Sennheiser is garbage, but once you figure out how to put it on your head it isn't an issue. I have the same problem with my K712's, where it will dig into your head somewhat if you don't position the headband perfectly.

The T50RP mkIII"s are definitely tempting, but I do have one huge question - would a base unmodded model provide an idea as to whether I'd like the modified ones, or are headphones like the ZMF's so different that it wouldn't give much of an idea other than whether or not I'd like planars? Eventually my M50X's are going to be relegated to being effectively attached permanently to my djing mixer, and it would be nice to have a slightly higher end pair of closed back headphones, even if it winds up getting the planar bug to bite me pretty good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> Ooooooooo
> 
> My HD650s feel threatened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: tl;dr it's a black HD650 with shorter 1/8" cable


Looks more like a midnight blue, but man.... That's tempting if I wasn't so broke, and if they'd answer people about the international shipping, since MassDrop is notorious for doing customs and then blocking out everyone except US customers. I say tempting because hey, I want to try out the HD 650's out of curiosity and that price point is a lot more enticing.


----------



## caenlen

HD6xx drop is limited to only 5000 units, holy crap I am going to refresh refresh refresh as fast as I can as soon it goes live~!!! woot ships in time for christmas too, honestly the playing it safe sound wasn't worth $400 to me, but for $200 I am definitely down with that.

FYI THEY ARE STILL GOING TO MADE IN IRELAND


----------



## OC'ing Noob

FUUUUU.... I feel like crying now... I JUST bought a HD650 for what was a good buy at the time and now THIS comes out?!?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> FUUUUU.... I feel like crying now... I JUST bought a HD650 for what was a good buy at the time and now THIS comes out?!?


There's at least the consolation that you have yours now.... Not a month and a half from now


----------



## caenlen

I actually really like this new midnight blue color as well, very sexy, that is one thing about teh HD650 that bugged me, how ugly it was compared to HD600 gorgeous blue marble design, would have loved to see the blue marble on this but thats ok.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I actually really like this new midnight blue color as well, very sexy, that is one thing about teh HD650 that bugged me, how ugly it was compared to HD600 gorgeous blue marble design, would have loved to see the blue marble on this but thats ok.


Blue marble? Mine is this black with greys pattern, almost like a night urban digicam









.... Oh, you wanted a pic? I'm too lazy and want to go play Starcraft 2 and/or keep Canada in second place in the country cup on HWBot so... No pics


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might still buy it and just try to sell the HD650. I love that solid deep blue.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Blue marble? Mine is this black with greys pattern, almost like a night urban digicam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Oh, you wanted a pic? I'm too lazy and want to go play Starcraft 2 and/or keep Canada in second place in the country cup on HWBot so... No pics




yeah HD600 looks like a blue marble to me, but I guess everyone percieves color a tough differently once the hues blend a certain amount together.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It looks like someone sprayed the HD650 frame with a dying bright blue spray paint bottle...







I always hated how the HD600 looked. I would prefer a jet black or in this case, midnight blue version myself.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It looks like someone sprayed the HD650 frame with a dying bright blue spray paint bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hated how the HD600 looked. I would prefer a jet black or in this case, midnight blue version myself.


Well I admit the midnight blue is freaking gorgeous... I really hope I am fast enough to snag one with under 550 serial number too, these may end up being my daily drivers outside of EDM, only reason I refunded them to begin with was the play it safe sound signature was not worth the $355 or w.e I spent on them, imo anyway. For 200 shipped no tax... can't argue one bit.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, thankfully companies are being more and more competitive now that people are being 'hip' and buying headphones again (Reddit + Massdrop orgy is quite a thing). Good thing for us, we see pretty amazing equipment in the $100-500 price range.
> 
> What issues are the K7xx reported as having? I remember someone complaining about the tension system (i.e. glorified rubber band) it uses....but I feel those people are grasping for something to complain about.
> 
> Also, I know my comment came off more of that the T50RP make the Q701 obsolete, and that's not true. They're two totally different sounds, so it was more of an opinion piece...forgive me pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you can find the T50RP MKIII around the $100USD price point, I would say it's a very worth while investment. It'd be fairly easy to recoup your money as well. However, you own the M50 IIRC, so it may be slightly redundant and more of a sidegrade in comparison to those. I ultimately like the mids and energy of the T50RP more and while they have slightly less bass, they go low and leave little to be desired.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely nice seeing a LOT of competition for higher end headphones that don't quite cost so much.
> 
> As for the issues, I suspect it was a first run only thing, but it was that whole buzzy drivers issue... Also somewhat known as being even more sensitive to higher volumes than the K702/712's are apparently known for. And yeah, the tension system compared to Sennheiser is garbage, but once you figure out how to put it on your head it isn't an issue. I have the same problem with my K712's, where it will dig into your head somewhat if you don't position the headband perfectly.
> 
> The T50RP mkIII"s are definitely tempting, but I do have one huge question - would a base unmodded model provide an idea as to whether I'd like the modified ones, or are headphones like the ZMF's so different that it wouldn't give much of an idea other than whether or not I'd like planars? Eventually my M50X's are going to be relegated to being effectively attached permanently to my djing mixer, and it would be nice to have a slightly higher end pair of closed back headphones, even if it winds up getting the planar bug to bite me pretty good.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> Ooooooooo
> 
> My HD650s feel threatened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: tl;dr it's a black HD650 with shorter 1/8" cable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks more like a midnight blue, but man.... That's tempting if I wasn't so broke, and if they'd answer people about the international shipping, since MassDrop is notorious for doing customs and then blocking out everyone except US customers. I say tempting because hey, I want to try out the HD 650's out of curiosity and that price point is a lot more enticing.
Click to expand...

DIY modding makes a pretty big difference with T50RPs, IMHO. Compared to my sibling's M50s, unmodded sounded OK... You do get that planear magnetic clearness in busy parts of songs, but they don't sound balanced. After modding, they blew me away.

But you don't have to be super OCD or buy a $400 mod to hear the difference. Stuff some clay, sound dampening foam, and cotton inside, cut the vent and cover part of it with tape (to taste), get the cheap shure earpads, and that's enough to transform them. Then you can mess with the driver or the more intricate mods, or just take all that out and send them back.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah HD600 looks like a blue marble to me, but I guess everyone percieves color a tough differently once the hues blend a certain amount together.


Do remember that there are TWO pairs of those particular headphones in my house. Trust me, they're black with what resembles a night digicam pattern scattered all over them. They were black with a pattern at the store (I think they use neutral fluorescent tubes there), and they look the same at home where we use soft/warm (2500K or so) lighting (a type of lighting I use due to being moderately light sensitive as well as the fact it seems to produce less glare on screens). I'd greatly prefer a solid semi-gloss black over the patterened black that highly glossy, but such is life.

If that picture was shot under traditional studio lighting, which is usually around 6500K and has a slight blue tinge (and such shows in the glare on the glossy plastic) it could very well cause them to LOOK bluer than they actually are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It looks like someone sprayed the HD650 frame with a dying bright blue spray paint bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hated how the HD600 looked. I would prefer a jet black or in this case, midnight blue version myself.


Yeah, it's a colour pattern that you either love, hate, or just get used to. I didn't really like the look when we first got it (and still aren't the biggest fan of the colour) but they sure make movies enjoyable. Jet black HD600's would be downright gorgeous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> DIY modding makes a pretty big difference with T50RPs, IMHO. Compared to my sibling's M50s, unmodded sounded OK... You do get that planear magnetic clearness in busy parts of songs, but they don't sound balanced. After modding, they blew me away.
> 
> But you don't have to be super OCD or buy a $400 mod to hear the difference. Stuff some clay, sound dampening foam, and cotton inside, cut the vent and cover part of it with tape (to taste), get the cheap shure earpads, and that's enough to transform them.


Good to know. I was mainly asking because apparently a local store carries them and I was tempted to demo them, to get a basic idea.... I'd greatly prefer a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's or such though, because I'd rather not buy headphones just to tear them apart and endlessly mod them trying to seek a better tuning - I'd rather just buy a pair, and be done with it.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> yeah HD600 looks like a blue marble to me, but I guess everyone percieves color a tough differently once the hues blend a certain amount together.
> 
> 
> 
> Do remember that there are TWO pairs of those particular headphones in my house. Trust me, they're black with what resembles a night digicam pattern scattered all over them. They were black with a pattern at the store (I think they use neutral fluorescent tubes there), and they look the same at home where we use soft/warm (2500K or so) lighting (a type of lighting I use due to being moderately light sensitive as well as the fact it seems to produce less glare on screens). I'd greatly prefer a solid semi-gloss black over the patterened black that highly glossy, but such is life.
> 
> If that picture was shot under traditional studio lighting, which is usually around 6500K and has a slight blue tinge (and such shows in the glare on the glossy plastic) it could very well cause them to LOOK bluer than they actually are.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It looks like someone sprayed the HD650 frame with a dying bright blue spray paint bottle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always hated how the HD600 looked. I would prefer a jet black or in this case, midnight blue version myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, it's a colour pattern that you either love, hate, or just get used to. I didn't really like the look when we first got it (and still aren't the biggest fan of the colour) but they sure make movies enjoyable. Jet black HD600's would be downright gorgeous.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> DIY modding makes a pretty big difference with T50RPs, IMHO. Compared to my sibling's M50s, unmodded sounded OK... You do get that planear magnetic clearness in busy parts of songs, but they don't sound balanced. After modding, they blew me away.
> 
> But you don't have to be super OCD or buy a $400 mod to hear the difference. Stuff some clay, sound dampening foam, and cotton inside, cut the vent and cover part of it with tape (to taste), get the cheap shure earpads, and that's enough to transform them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. I was mainly asking because apparently a local store carries them and I was tempted to demo them, to get a basic idea.... I'd greatly prefer a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's or such though, because I'd rather not buy headphones just to tear them apart and endlessly mod them trying to seek a better tuning - I'd rather just buy a pair, and be done with it.
Click to expand...

Like I said, quick and dirty modding (20-30 minutes?) is enough to help. You don't have to tune them. T50RPs are essentially great drivers in the cheapest enclosure possible, and the basic mods just decrapify the enclosure.

But you should demo them anyway.

If you can, try listening to a busy track with bass in the background. Conventional headphones/IEMs I've tried are either too bass-light or fall apart and lose detail, but those planear magnetic drivers seem to hold themselves together and reproduce everything without compromise.

Then again, I can't afford HD650s or Hifimans, so take what I say with a grain of salt


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Like I said, quick and dirty modding (20-30 minutes?) is enough to help. You don't have to tune them. T50RPs are essentially great drivers in the cheapest enclosure possible, and the basic mods just decrapify the enclosure.
> 
> But you should demo them anyway.
> 
> If you can, try listening to a busy track with bass in the background. Conventional headphones/IEMs I've tried are either too bass-light or fall apart and lose detail, but those planear magnetic drivers seem to hold themselves together and reproduce everything without compromise.
> 
> Then again, I can't afford HD650s or Hifimans, so take what I say with a grain of salt






umm you can afford HD650 now... did you not read the $199 massdrop posts above? Kappa

also i prefer T20 stock over modded T50 still, but I must admit, the Vibro MK2 is rocking my freakin world... but i crnak the sound up so high im pretty sure im going to be deaf by the time i hit 30.... but they sound so goooood when you crank xD


----------



## boredgunner

So... thoughts on transformer coupled DACs anyone? Is Audio Note onto something and is it the future of high end audio?


----------



## Cybertox

Those HD6XX by Massdrop actually look pretty freaking neat. I like the color and the fact that the drivers are a bit more exposed and visible. However it is still the same plastic, just in a different color. I would be interested in buying them but I am pretty sure they wont ship to Switzerland. I might still buy the HD600 sometimes in the future when they hit an even lower price here in Switzerland, would gladly buy them for like CHF 200 but CHF 350 is way too much to ask for such build quality. If the Dragonfly Red will demonstrate the kind of performance and audio quality that can be considered as good and high end I might actually go ahead and buy myself a new pair of high end closed headphones instead of a higher end amplifier. Would be sick if the DT 1880 Pro would get released, I would then most probably get the 1770 and the 1880 to own the whole line-up. However sticking to beyerdynamic seems to be pretty primitive and boring however I have yet to come across a pair of closed headphones for $500 which appeal to me in terms of performance, visual design as well as build quality and that are not from beyerdynamic.


----------



## boredgunner

HD 6XX is oddly tempting just because of that low price and because I have a good amp for it already. Can't wait to see more Massdrop headphone exclusives, something more suitable for me. Maybe that Vibro MKII purpleheart drop will come back? Price difference compared to regular Vibro MKII wasn't as drastic though I think.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Like I said, quick and dirty modding (20-30 minutes?) is enough to help. You don't have to tune them. T50RPs are essentially great drivers in the cheapest enclosure possible, and the basic mods just decrapify the enclosure.
> 
> But you should demo them anyway.
> 
> If you can, try listening to a busy track with bass in the background. Conventional headphones/IEMs I've tried are either too bass-light or fall apart and lose detail, but those planear magnetic drivers seem to hold themselves together and reproduce everything without compromise.
> 
> Then again, I can't afford HD650s or Hifimans, so take what I say with a grain of salt


I think the biggest problem for me is I don't see a point in spending $200 CAD on something audio related just to listen for a few minutes, and then tear it apart. I prefer to keep warranties intact with daily use gear.... Just because I void warranties on my OpenBenchTable doesn't mean I do that to everything ^_^;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> umm you can afford HD650 now... did you not read the $199 massdrop posts above? Kappa
> 
> also i prefer T20 stock over modded T50 still, but I must admit, the Vibro MK2 is rocking my freakin world... but i crnak the sound up so high im pretty sure im going to be deaf by the time i hit 30.... but they sound so goooood when you crank xD


$199 USD is still a good amount of money to most people.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HD 6XX is oddly tempting just because of that low price and because I have a good amp for it already. Can't wait to see more Massdrop headphone exclusives, something more suitable for me. Maybe that Vibro MKII purpleheart drop will come back? Price difference compared to regular Vibro MKII wasn't as drastic though I think.


I have to admit, it's rather tempting as well. Also, according to the Head-Fi thread on these headphones, apparently the paintjob is considered a black one, but under some lighting conditions it gets that gorgeous midnight blue look to it.... Really makes me wish I had an extra $400 USD plus whatever for shipping just to pick up a pair for myself and hubby. Sennheisers with more bass is always a good thing.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Like I said, quick and dirty modding (20-30 minutes?) is enough to help. You don't have to tune them. T50RPs are essentially great drivers in the cheapest enclosure possible, and the basic mods just decrapify the enclosure.
> 
> But you should demo them anyway.
> 
> If you can, try listening to a busy track with bass in the background. Conventional headphones/IEMs I've tried are either too bass-light or fall apart and lose detail, but those planear magnetic drivers seem to hold themselves together and reproduce everything without compromise.
> 
> Then again, I can't afford HD650s or Hifimans, so take what I say with a grain of salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the biggest problem for me is I don't see a point in spending $200 CAD on something audio related just to listen for a few minutes, and then tear it apart. I prefer to keep warranties intact with daily use gear.... Just because I void warranties on my OpenBenchTable doesn't mean I do that to everything ^_^;;;;;
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> umm you can afford HD650 now... did you not read the $199 massdrop posts above? Kappa
> 
> also i prefer T20 stock over modded T50 still, but I must admit, the Vibro MK2 is rocking my freakin world... but i crnak the sound up so high im pretty sure im going to be deaf by the time i hit 30.... but they sound so goooood when you crank xD
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> $199 USD is still a good amount of money to most people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HD 6XX is oddly tempting just because of that low price and because I have a good amp for it already. Can't wait to see more Massdrop headphone exclusives, something more suitable for me. Maybe that Vibro MKII purpleheart drop will come back? Price difference compared to regular Vibro MKII wasn't as drastic though I think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to admit, it's rather tempting as well. Also, according to the Head-Fi thread on these headphones, apparently the paintjob is considered a black one, but under some lighting conditions it gets that gorgeous midnight blue look to it.... Really makes me wish I had an extra $400 USD plus whatever for shipping just to pick up a pair for myself and hubby. Sennheisers with more bass is always a good thing.
Click to expand...

AFAIK simple modding wouldn't void the warranty. The cups are held together by 4 screws, and you can just take all the stuff out before returning it









I get your point though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> So... thoughts on transformer coupled DACs anyone? Is Audio Note onto something and is it the future of high end audio?


Transformer coupled anything is the way to go.

The issue is that most of audio note's dacs (if not all) are not truly transformer coupled. You can have transformers pretty much anywhere in the dac, but for it to be transformer coupled, the dac outputs need to be controlled by a transformer.

I think the reason they advertise the dac as transformer coupled is because someone in marketing is high as balls.

IMO transformer coupled dacs sound really clean and crisp, but the issue is that you need to have transformer coupled inputs on the amp. So most people avoid this type of approach to begin with.

The last problem with audio note dacs is that they really don't sound all that impressive until you get into their very high end dacs. The Jolida glass dac 3 with a good output capacitor upgrade can go toe to toe with all of their dacs below 2K.

The timbre can go toe to toe with anything below 3Kish.

Beyond the timbre you have the synthesis matrix. But good freaking luck finding one of those suckers for sale.

Once you can afford the dac 4.1, then audio note starts to really out shine everything else.

Also, audio note and their stuff is not the future of high end audio. Audio note has been one of the pillars of high end audio for decades.


----------



## caenlen

No idea what these transformer DAC's are you are talking about, but I can tell a difference with my Modi Multibit DAC, bass is hitting harder, and overall clarity seems to have improved a touch, the silk vocals I normally associate with Schiit have been toned down some, which kind of makes me sad, but I think overall it was an upgrade, and when I do want those silk vocals for certain female artists I can just pop on my schiit fulla.


----------



## jayfkay

Can I ask you vets, what other headphones in the same pricerange have good or better bass than the DT770? They gotta be closed. I am asking for my mate. He just wants bass, bass, bass, apart from gaming.

Maybe the ATH-M50x or the Ultrasone 550 pro?


----------



## silvrr

At the last head-fi meet I went to I listened to a pair of 650s and a Bottlehead crack. Ever since I have been thinking of picking up a 650 and crack and selling my Ethers and Mojo (and pocketing some nice pocket change). This Massdrop deal may push me over the edge.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Can I ask you vets, what other headphones in the same pricerange have good or better bass than the DT770? They gotta be closed. I am asking for my mate. He just wants bass, bass, bass, apart from gaming.
> 
> Maybe the ATH-M50x or the Ultrasone 550 pro?


Fostex T40RP Mark 3 with Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP portable and closed, and the bass will run circles around m50x anyday. planar is sex bass.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> At the last head-fi meet I went to I listened to a pair of 650s and a Bottlehead crack. Ever since I have been thinking of picking up a 650 and crack and selling my Ethers and Mojo (and pocketing some nice pocket change). This Massdrop deal may push me over the edge.


Would you be willing to make a video on how to make your own Bottlehead Crack, how much does that kit cost again and where can I buy it? Also, what upgrades would you put it in yours, etc. I am seriously considering one with as much praise as it gets... and it would pair well with my Modi Multibit I have no doubt.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Transformer coupled anything is the way to go.
> 
> The issue is that most of audio note's dacs (if not all) are not truly transformer coupled. You can have transformers pretty much anywhere in the dac, but for it to be transformer coupled, the dac outputs need to be controlled by a transformer.
> 
> I think the reason they advertise the dac as transformer coupled is because someone in marketing is high as balls.
> 
> IMO transformer coupled dacs sound really clean and crisp, but the issue is that you need to have transformer coupled inputs on the amp. So most people avoid this type of approach to begin with.
> 
> The last problem with audio note dacs is that they really don't sound all that impressive until you get into their very high end dacs. The Jolida glass dac 3 with a good output capacitor upgrade can go toe to toe with all of their dacs below 2K.
> 
> The timbre can go toe to toe with anything below 3Kish.
> 
> Beyond the timbre you have the synthesis matrix. But good freaking luck finding one of those suckers for sale.
> 
> Once you can afford the dac 4.1, then audio note starts to really out shine everything else.
> 
> Also, audio note and their stuff is not the future of high end audio. Audio note has been one of the pillars of high end audio for decades.


Thanks. Audio Note is going to have a booth or room at the NY audio show this weekend which I'll check out. I know Audio Note has been around forever, what I really meant was if transformer coupled DACs will start to appear more in the high end DAC market. But I doubt it and your post raises those doubts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Would you be willing to make a video on how to make your own Bottlehead Crack, how much does that kit cost again and where can I buy it? Also, what upgrades would you put it in yours, etc. I am seriously considering one with as much praise as it gets... and it would pair well with my Modi Multibit I have no doubt.


I'm sure such videos exist already and the kit is $299, $414 with the Speedball (which you probably want) and then more if you go with quality parts opposed to what they give you. It comes with detailed instructions and it's really simple (especially without the Speedball) so you probably wouldn't even need a video.


----------



## Spork13

Damn.
Had no intention of buying another pair of dynamic HPs - but $199 for the HD-6xx is hard to ignore.
All black too...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> At the last head-fi meet I went to I listened to a pair of 650s and a Bottlehead crack. Ever since I have been thinking of picking up a 650 and crack and selling my Ethers and Mojo (and pocketing some nice pocket change). This Massdrop deal may push me over the edge.


This is the combination I use for a dedicated headphone station and it sounds amazing







. Only problem I find with the tubes is I'm reluctant to power them up to just listen to a single song or album and stay there listening to music for many more hours than I should normally to the detriment of sufficient sleep







. Worth it though







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Damn.
> Had no intention of buying another pair of dynamic HPs - but $199 for the HD-6xx is hard to ignore.
> All black too...


*dark blue


----------



## caenlen

Hmm, think I will stick with Vali 2, $414 + shipping is a little steep, and I am skeptical it sounds THAT much better than my Vali 2 which just came out this year...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> This is the combination I use for a dedicated headphone station and it sounds amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only problem I find with the tubes is I'm reluctant to power them up to just listen to a single song or album and stay there listening to music for many more hours than I should normally to the detriment of sufficient sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just leave my vali 2 tube switched on 24/7 along with my dac, no issues, and i think it has like a ten year lifespan of being powered on, probably longer


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No idea what these transformer DAC's are you are talking about, but I can tell a difference with my Modi Multibit DAC, bass is hitting harder, and overall clarity seems to have improved a touch, the silk vocals I normally associate with Schiit have been toned down some, which kind of makes me sad, but I think overall it was an upgrade, and when I do want those silk vocals for certain female artists I can just pop on my schiit fulla.


I can't find any single source of information to show you why transformer coupling is better or worse than capacitor coupling.

Both have a number of pros and cons.

Suffice it to say that transformers usually cost a lot of money, and you usually have the best possible transformer you can buy to make transformer coupling worth it to begin with.

Audio note, for instance, will usually use silver wound transformers.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm, think I will stick with Vali 2, $414 + shipping is a little steep, and I am skeptical it sounds THAT much better than my Vali 2 which just came out this year...
> I just leave my vali 2 tube switched on 24/7 along with my dac, no issues, and i think it has like a ten year lifespan of being powered on, probably longer


Stock tube? The life span is quoted as 5000 hours typ. 5000/24 = 208 days. May want to save some of that tube life.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Stock tube? The life span is quoted as 5000 hours typ. 5000/24 = 208 days. May want to save some of that tube life.


i have 10 diff tubes now, no worries if it dies


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Stock tube? The life span is quoted as 5000 hours typ. 5000/24 = 208 days. May want to save some of that tube life.


The advertised life span of a tube is utter BS.

What those figures generally mean is that if you were to run the tube at full power, 24/7, and at a certain ambient temperature, the tube will go from running at peak performance to sub peak performance after 5000 hours.

The tube will still likely work just fine, and you probably will not even notice a difference at all.

If the circuit runs the tube a little bit less hot, then the life expectancy of the tube goes up dramatically. IDK how hot the vali 2 runs that tube, but I would be pretty surprised if it was running full tilt.

The other issue is that those stock tubes are crappy russian tubes. If you get a decent tube, the advertised life expectancy can jump up as high as 20,000 hours with better sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Thanks. Audio Note is going to have a booth or room at the NY audio show this weekend which I'll check out. I know Audio Note has been around forever, what I really meant was if transformer coupled DACs will start to appear more in the high end DAC market. But I doubt it and your post raises those doubts.
> I'm sure such videos exist already and the kit is $299, $414 with the Speedball (which you probably want) and then more if you go with quality parts opposed to what they give you. It comes with detailed instructions and it's really simple (especially without the Speedball) so you probably wouldn't even need a video.


I wonder if they will bring in this dude.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> This is the combination I use for a dedicated headphone station and it sounds amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Only problem I find with the tubes is I'm reluctant to power them up to just listen to a single song or album and stay there listening to music for many more hours than I should normally to the detriment of sufficient sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's definitely a tempting amp.... Kind of wish they had mod kits available for some of the more common mods, like capacitors and whatnot... Then again, I haven't looked around much at such.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's definitely a tempting amp.... Kind of wish they had mod kits available for some of the more common mods, like capacitors and whatnot... Then again, I haven't looked around much at such.


Meh.

The capacitor upgrade is literally just some capacitors. There is no way for it to be a kit.

IMO at this point in time, the whole bottle head crack amp is kind of .....pointless?

It used to be a really nice beginner project for people who were really (and reasonably) afraid to do a project like this.

But now there are so many videos showing how to build this amp that the only thing bottle head is really selling you is the chassis.

The parts list is online. You find all the parts you need with higher quality and lower cost on mouser and digikey. And since you are in canada, you can use partsconextion (which is an amazing company to work with btw) and you won't have to pay customs.

For the chassis, you can just get a hammond aluminum chassis with walnut sides for 60 bucks. From there you just get a christmas tree bit for your drill and you are off to the races.

Apparently the power transformer is a custom wound transformer that bottle head does not sell separately.

GG.


----------



## caenlen

I just talked my buddy into trying audiophile world for first time with this HD6xx massdrop, but he doesn't even own a sound card for his old PC, he runs a 780 ti gpu, so its kind of old.

Anyways, what is the best amp/dac combo under $99 for the HD650, I am leaning towards the Schiit Fulla because it just sounds better than E10k imo, plus if it can power my T20s no reason it can't power HD650, it does 40mw into each ear at 300 ohms... so the Fulla isn't ideal I don't think but its still better than plugging it into a phone and I know this guy won't go above $300 budget

or just buy a magni 2 and forgo the DAC?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just talked my buddy into trying audiophile world for first time with this HD6xx massdrop, but he doesn't even own a sound card for his old PC, he runs a 780 ti gpu, so its kind of old.
> 
> Anyways, what is the best amp/dac combo under $99 for the HD650, I am leaning towards the Schiit Fulla because it just sounds better than E10k imo, plus if it can power my T20s no reason it can't power HD650, it does 40mw into each ear at 300 ohms... so the Fulla isn't ideal I don't think but its still better than plugging it into a phone and I know this guy won't go above $300 budget
> 
> or just buy a magni 2 and forgo the DAC?


I would just find a decent deal on a creative titanium or asus stx sound card.

A decent sound card is a great jumping platform for people who are kind of trying audio out for the first time.

Right out of the box it will work with most headphones. If he wants to go further, he can buy and amp and use the sound card as a straight dac. From there he can sell the sound card and get a dac.

If space is not a concern, just go to good will or a thrift store. Buy an older harmon kardon receiver for 30 bucks and use that. Older receivers make for really cheap and pretty decent headphone amps. He could also use it to run a couple of speakers at a later date.

I think focusing on a solution that would give your friend a ton of options is better than just loading him up with gear. That way he can grow and mature into audio on his own and enjoy the experience.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just talked my buddy into trying audiophile world for first time with this HD6xx massdrop, but he doesn't even own a sound card for his old PC, he runs a 780 ti gpu, so its kind of old.
> 
> Anyways, what is the best amp/dac combo under $99 for the HD650, I am leaning towards the Schiit Fulla because it just sounds better than E10k imo, plus if it can power my T20s no reason it can't power HD650, it does 40mw into each ear at 300 ohms... so the Fulla isn't ideal I don't think but its still better than plugging it into a phone and I know this guy won't go above $300 budget
> 
> or just buy a magni 2 and forgo the DAC?
> 
> 
> 
> I would just find a decent deal on a creative titanium or asus stx sound card.
> 
> A decent sound card is a great jumping platform for people who are kind of trying audio out for the first time.
> 
> Right out of the box it will work with most headphones. If he wants to go further, he can buy and amp and use the sound card as a straight dac. From there he can sell the sound card and get a dac.
> 
> If space is not a concern, just go to good will or a thrift store. Buy an older harmon kardon receiver for 30 bucks and use that. Older receivers make for really cheap and pretty decent headphone amps. He could also use it to run a couple of speakers at a later date.
> 
> I think focusing on a solution that would give your friend a ton of options is better than just loading him up with gear. That way he can grow and mature into audio on his own and enjoy the experience.
Click to expand...

+1, a ST/STX or a TiHD is great DAC/Amp if you can find one under $100. They have some nice bells and whistles too.


----------



## rathborne

I think my only issue with the Creative soundcard option might be their drivers as I've recently experienced with the X-Fi MB3







.

Why not an external DAC+amp? Something like a FiiO E10K could be reused on laptops, macs, consoles and not be tied to one machine. Best part is it'll just work without proprietary drivers.

With the AV receiver headphone amplification I'd probably avoid the older lower end Yamaha models. Great for speakers but I found the E10K better at driving the HD650s than the RX-V473. The receiver sounded squashed together and messy by comparison.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I think my only issue with the Creative soundcard option might be their drivers as I've recently experienced with the X-Fi MB3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Why not an external DAC+amp? Something like a FiiO E10K could be reused on laptops, macs, consoles and not be tied to one machine. Best part is it'll just work without proprietary drivers.
> 
> With the AV receiver headphone amplification I'd probably avoid the older lower end Yamaha models. Great for speakers but I found the E10K better at driving the HD650s than the RX-V473. The receiver sounded squashed together and messy by comparison.


E10K is inferior in sound quality to Schiit Fulla, but yes I agree with you on the rest, and my friend already said he is not going back to sound cards because of driver issues. I am going to push him on Fulla has it hits the bass extension and has better vocals than DragonFly Black and E10K.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> E10K is inferior in sound quality to Schiit Fulla, but yes I agree with you on the rest, and my friend already said he is not going back to sound cards because of driver issues. I am going to push him on Fulla has it hits the bass extension and has better vocals than DragonFly Black and E10K.


Uni Xonar has been very stable for me and I've read that the alternate drivers for Creative cards are fairly decent as well.


----------



## caenlen

two new headphones from Audioquest announced, wish they were not so expensive, I would be interested in the new NightOwl closed back one otherwise. probably will be $500 though, I'd try it for $300.

http://personal.audioquest.com/



NightOwl's earcups are made from a revolutionary material called "Liquid Wood"-actual wood that has been combined with reclaimed plant fiber, heated, liquefied, and processed in such a way that it can be injection molded.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> E10K is inferior in sound quality to Schiit Fulla, but yes I agree with you on the rest, and my friend already said he is not going back to sound cards because of driver issues. I am going to push him on Fulla has it hits the bass extension and has better vocals than DragonFly Black and E10K.


I can't comment on the Fulla vs E10K as I haven't used the Fulla myself







. The main reason I suggest the E10K is the line-out option to use the DAC and pass audio to a bigger amp in the future







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I can't comment on the Fulla vs E10K as I haven't used the Fulla myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The main reason I suggest the E10K is the line-out option to use the DAC and pass audio to a bigger amp in the future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You don't need a bigger amp in the future with Fulla though, if it can power T50 MK3's and sound just as good side by said with a schiit stack v2 (which i did compare side by side with) there is no point for a line out.

I am not going to argue it though, just wish I could meet some of you guys in person and show you what I mean, maybe you could prove me wrong. So far nothing has, not even Gustard H10, which actually took away some of the bass extension the Fulla gives, overall it was a nicer sound than Fulla, but not by much imo, and I personally just preferred the Fulla. It's all good though I know I am in the minority here, my main thing will be my first headphone convention and comparing my Vali 2 vs someones speedball bottlehead crack, because I just don't believe it could be that much better. again, hope I get proven wrong ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You don't need a bigger amp in the future with Fulla though, if it can power T50 MK3's and sound just as good side by said with a schiit stack v2 (which i did compare side by side with) there is no point for a line out.
> 
> I am not going to argue it though, just wish I could meet some of you guys in person and show you what I mean, maybe you could prove me wrong. So far nothing has, not even Gustard H10, which actually took away some of the bass extension the Fulla gives, overall it was a nicer sound than Fulla, but not by much imo, and I personally just preferred the Fulla. It's all good though I know I am in the minority here, my main thing will be my first headphone convention and comparing my Vali 2 vs someones speedball bottlehead crack, because I just don't believe it could be that much better. again, hope I get proven wrong ^^


I am gonna get in a time machine and break all the schiit fullas and fiio Eblah blahs right over my knee.

Or better yet. I will take a couple of ifi products back and wire them all together. I am sure that would make for a really cool light show.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am gonna get in a time machine and break all the schiit fullas and fiio Eblah blahs right over my knee.


Hey, if you can point me to a good portable amp/dac combo for less than $100, you can break my FiiO all you want.


----------



## rathborne

Price is a bit of a factor







. In Australia the E10K is around (all AUD) $100, Fulla $150, Dragonfly $250, ODAC+O2 $400.


----------



## silvrr

__
https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS


__
https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr

Not sure why it took me so long to make the connection. Do these look framiliar?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr
> 
> Not sure why it took me so long to make the connection. Do these look framiliar?


Looks like a Frankenstein mashup of the LCD-2 with a AKG headband, but with the cups a bit more round. Planar?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hey, if you can point me to a good portable amp/dac combo for less than $100, you can break my FiiO all you want.


Schiit Fulla, TJJ just has a hardon hatred for Schiit as a company, the dark side has blinded him, but someday the Force will be with him again, do not worry.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looks like a Frankenstein mashup of the LCD-2 with a AKG headband, but with the cups a bit more round. Planar?


Yeah, planar driver.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit Fulla, TJJ just has a hardon hatred for Schiit as a company, the dark side has blinded him, but someday the Force will be with him again, do not worry.


No, I just hate crap. Schiit's uber high end is fine, but no one other than friendscatdied and maybe a couple other members can have a serious discussion about those products.

The magni, modi, and vali 2 are the only other units I even remotely care about. Everything else that make is just pointless. Better stuff exists at sometimes lower prices.

If you all want a mobile amp, just go buy or build the cmoy amp. If you want a dac, go buy an original ipod and mod the thing to have direct line out.

If you want an amp dac combo, then use rubber bands.


----------



## Blze001

Eh, I needed a basic DAC/Amp to plug into my tablet on the go, hence my FiiO. I have an iPod 5.5g and cMoy I used in the past, but got tired of having all the extra stuff to carry around, buying new 9v batteries, forgetting my iPod cable or forgetting to charge it at home... plus Rockbox was not happy with any sort of EQ enabled and seemed to nuke battery life, even on standby.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No, I just hate crap. Schiit's uber high end is fine, but no one other than friendscatdied and maybe a couple other members can have a serious discussion about those products.
> 
> The magni, modi, and vali 2 are the only other units I even remotely care about. Everything else that make is just pointless. Better stuff exists at sometimes lower prices.
> 
> If you all want a mobile amp, just go buy or build the cmoy amp. If you want a dac, go buy an original ipod and mod the thing to have direct line out.
> 
> If you want an amp dac combo, then use rubber bands.


I can't hear the difference between magni modi and schiit fulla lol I mean its fine if you want to use FLAC only and have an insane chain, but some people just want to hit up Spotify and party while they game


----------



## OC'ing Noob

People use the term "garbage" too freely sometimes (I am guilty of it too at times). I would like to remind everyone in place of Pez that we should try to keep an open mind in regards to budget and keep our comparisons or reviews of products relative to their price tier. If you think something is garbage or not worth it in regards to their similarly priced competitors, please offer those alternatives. Simply saying that it sucks and leaving it at that honestly benefits no one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## boredgunner

Did some side by side testing between the LCD-4 and HE1000 v2 and SR-009 today at the NY audio show, not many people around the HeadAmp booth again so I got to listen for quite a while on all kinds of music. Still just an audition in a fairly loud room so I obviously can't form a very conclusive opinion.

LCD-4 bass extension is clearly the best I've heard out of any headphone, and it had the most bass impact by a long shot of the three, but oddly enough the bass sounded boomy and not very well controlled. This may vary depending on the amp used, I used it in balanced configuration on the GS-X Mk2. I didn't like that about it, although it didn't seem to clog up the mids so I guess the boominess was somewhere quite low in the frequency range. The LCD-4 is surprisingly transparent sounding even next to the SR-009; both of these sounded notably more natural and transparent than the HE1000 v2.

The HE1000 v2 sounded the same as my memory of the v1. Less natural and transparent than the others, more fake sounding treble than the others, musical and non-fatiguing. A lot less impact, softer transients. Nothing to see here.

I'd like to take an LCD-4 home and try it on a speaker amp. But based on that experience, due to the bass boominess I'd take the SR-009 over the LCD-4 any day of the week. Also tried the MrSpeakers Ether-C, not the Flow version though. Definitely the best closed back headphone I've heard, very neutral sounding. Difference in transparency and details and openness immediately apparent compared to the HE1000 v2 and LCD-4 and SR-009, but still trounces every closed-back I've heard (never heard LCD-XC though).


----------



## Shardnax

What DAC was feeding it? The SR-009 is trending down in price lately (cheaper than the LCD-4 even), maybe there's a pair in your future







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What DAC was feeding it? The SR-009 is trending down in price lately (cheaper than the LCD-4 even), maybe there's a pair in your future
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It was some R2R DAC I never heard of, but I figure HeadAmp isn't going to use a mediocre DAC.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> It was some R2R DAC I never heard of, but I figure HeadAmp isn't going to use a mediocre DAC.


Seems unlikely that they would, I was curious though.

Are any of you into records? I want to get a decent table and ADC stage at some point but I have no idea where to begin.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Probably the HoloAudio Spring Level 3. It's getting a lot of hullabaloo for quite a new product -- a suspicious amount really. We'll see where opinions are a few months from now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Probably the HoloAudio Spring Level 3. It's getting a lot of hullabaloo for quite a new product -- a suspicious amount really. We'll see where opinions are a few months from now.


Yep, that was it. Curious thing especially for the price.


----------



## caenlen

Sounds like LCD-4 is my end game can if I were to ever make it rich someday. Neat.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sounds like LCD-4 is my end game can if I were to ever make it rich someday. Neat.


They'll see a price drop as soon as the LCD-5 happens, presuming the trend continues







.

At everyone: I'm pondering the Ragnarok as an amp choice. Any thoughts?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sounds like LCD-4 is my end game can if I were to ever make it rich someday. Neat.


Not sure if you'd like the boomyness of the bass, almost like bloat. Feels like I'm losing some details because of it. Speaker amp is probably the way to go.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> They'll see a price drop as soon as the LCD-5 happens, presuming the trend continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At everyone: I'm pondering the Ragnarok as an amp choice. Any thoughts?


friend'scatdied might be the only guy around here with a lot of experience with it. Somehow I rarely come across Schiit.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> They'll see a price drop as soon as the LCD-5 happens, presuming the trend continues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> At everyone: I'm pondering the Ragnarok as an amp choice. Any thoughts?


Watch the youtube HEad Fi review of the Jotunheim, he says he prefers Jot sound over Ragnarok, and Jot was designed better than Ragnarok, also lot of headfi members say Schiit shot themselves in foot because no reason to buy Rag anymore with jot priced so well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Watch the youtube HEad Fi review of the Jotunheim, he says he prefers Jot sound over Ragnarok, and Jot was designed better than Ragnarok, also lot of headfi members say Schiit shot themselves in foot because no reason to buy Rag anymore with jot priced so well.


Never trust Jude. He could be right or wrong, it does not matter. Go look up NWAVguy and see look into that whole controversy.

Fun fact you will also get to see why I disklike schiit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Did some side by side testing between the LCD-4 and HE1000 v2 and SR-009 today at the NY audio show, not many people around the HeadAmp booth again so I got to listen for quite a while on all kinds of music. Still just an audition in a fairly loud room so I obviously can't form a very conclusive opinion.
> 
> LCD-4 bass extension is clearly the best I've heard out of any headphone, and it had the most bass impact by a long shot of the three, but oddly enough the bass sounded boomy and not very well controlled. This may vary depending on the amp used, I used it in balanced configuration on the GS-X Mk2. I didn't like that about it, although it didn't seem to clog up the mids so I guess the boominess was somewhere quite low in the frequency range. The LCD-4 is surprisingly transparent sounding even next to the SR-009; both of these sounded notably more natural and transparent than the HE1000 v2.
> 
> The HE1000 v2 sounded the same as my memory of the v1. Less natural and transparent than the others, more fake sounding treble than the others, musical and non-fatiguing. A lot less impact, softer transients. Nothing to see here.
> 
> I'd like to take an LCD-4 home and try it on a speaker amp. But based on that experience, due to the bass boominess I'd take the SR-009 over the LCD-4 any day of the week. Also tried the MrSpeakers Ether-C, not the Flow version though. Definitely the best closed back headphone I've heard, very neutral sounding. Difference in transparency and details and openness immediately apparent compared to the HE1000 v2 and LCD-4 and SR-009, but still trounces every closed-back I've heard (never heard LCD-XC though).


Wellllllllll ***.

I had high hopes for the HE1000 v2. The LCD-4s are just too expensive IMO.

For 4K, I would tell you to just sound proof a room and get some decent speakers.

Time to find a new work shop to make electrostatic drivers in.

You have heard the 007s and some of the other stax headphones right? The 007s can be had for a much lower price and they have a bit more bass than the 009.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> People use the term "garbage" too freely sometimes (I am guilty of it too at times). I would like to remind everyone in place of Pez that we should try to keep an open mind in regards to budget and keep our comparisons or reviews of products relative to their price tier. If you think something is garbage or not worth it in regards to their similarly priced competitors, please offer those alternatives. Simply saying that it sucks and leaving it at that honestly benefits no one. Just my 2 cents.


Garbage, trash, crap. Trump for president. Basket of deplorables. WOOOP WOOP WOOP


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wellllllllll ***.
> 
> I had high hopes for the HE1000 v2. The LCD-4s are just too expensive IMO.
> 
> For 4K, I would tell you to just sound proof a room and get some decent speakers.
> 
> Time to find a new work shop to make electrostatic drivers in.
> 
> You have heard the 007s and some of the other stax headphones right? The 007s can be had for a much lower price and they have a bit more bass than the 009.


Yeah I have an SR-007A which I'm pleased with but also scared to mod. I just need a better amp (not now but eventually) and then I'm done with headphones. I agree about the LCD-4 price.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Watch the youtube HEad Fi review of the Jotunheim, he says he prefers Jot sound over Ragnarok, and Jot was designed better than Ragnarok, also lot of headfi members say Schiit shot themselves in foot because no reason to buy Rag anymore with jot priced so well.


Tj already covered it but, I'll add on: Jude gets paid to push products and I don't trust what he says







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Never trust Jude. He could be right or wrong, it does not matter. Go look up NWAVguy and see look into that whole controversy.
> 
> Fun fact you will also get to see why I disklike schiit.


That whole debacle is why I'm wary of their products. They seem to have improved and fixed things since but, it lingers in the back of my head. I've thought about Eddie Current stuff but, anything of interest in my range is either out of production or not currently in production.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.head-fi.org/t/824537/lightbox/post/12976972/id/1745843

yes the tube actually works too, not just for looks. amazing DIY headphones lmao...

also good to know about all of that stuff... heh, I am a little disappointed to learn of all that honestly. oh well, I am pretty sure i have my end game setup, vali 2 and modi multibit, doesn't get much better than that outside of spending crap ton of money.

ZMF Vibro MK2 is the best can I have ever heard in my life, not sure if its my tubes bringing it to life or what, but it just absolutely runs circles around everything I have tried. I am only worried the cowhide protein earpads will lose their stiffness quick, and they cost $55 to replace... :/


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824537/lightbox/post/12976972/id/1745843
> 
> yes the tube actually works too, not just for looks. amazing DIY headphones lmao...
> 
> also good to know about all of that stuff... heh, I am a little disappointed to learn of all that honestly. oh well, I am pretty sure i have my end game setup, vali 2 and modi multibit, doesn't get much better than that outside of spending crap ton of money.
> 
> ZMF Vibro MK2 is the best can I have ever heard in my life, not sure if its my tubes bringing it to life or what, but it just absolutely runs circles around everything I have tried. I am only worried the cowhide protein earpads will lose their stiffness quick, and they cost $55 to replace... :/


While Jude seems like an arse and I don't like the general atmosphere of HF, Avguy wasn't terribly courteous either as I understand it.


----------



## caenlen

It's official. I'm tubes for life. Swapping between Fulla, Magni 2 Uber, and my 5 tubes (10 in total cause some came in bundles), and yeah Vali 2 is winner every single time. Vali 2 + Modi Multibit for life... hmmm now I just need my HD6xx...

I also am in the market for a noise cancelling can, SONY MDR1000 is one I have my eye on for black friday if it can come down quite a bit in price... anyone else know of one? for hanging out in library working on school work, I don't want to disturb people, will be using my Fulla with it (or not since most are bluetooth I think? new area for me) xD


----------



## Shardnax

Relevant link







.
http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/sennheiser-pxc-550-noise-canceling-bluetooth-headphones#vZ8YmHwsXvdTwZLd.97


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's official. I'm tubes for life. Swapping between Fulla, Magni 2 Uber, and my 5 tubes (10 in total cause some came in bundles), and yeah Vali 2 is winner every single time. Vali 2 + Modi Multibit for life... hmmm now I just need my HD6xx...
> 
> I also am in the market for a noise cancelling can, SONY MDR1000 is one I have my eye on for black friday if it can come down quite a bit in price... anyone else know of one? for hanging out in library working on school work, I don't want to disturb people, will be using my Fulla with it (or not since most are bluetooth I think? new area for me) xD


Good. Now go get a transformer coupled tube amp. I think you will like it.

Or save up for the cavali liquid fire. That + the LCD-3s would probably be my end game if I had not met spriggs.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Good. Now go get a transformer coupled tube amp. I think you will like it.
> 
> Or save up for the cavali liquid fire. That + the LCD-3s would probably be my end game if I had not met spriggs.


Noted. ^^ I wonder if I can take my Vali 2 on airplane, not sure if the tubes are considered dangerous or not... would be nice to take it to grad school, ladies like it when a man has hobbies. DDD and I need all the help I can get LOL


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

What do you guys think of the Sennheiser HD 599? was looking at the 598 but seen the 599 (which is meant to be the 598 replacement) for $81 more.


----------



## Spork13

Why not go up to the 6 series (HD 6xx) for 1/2 the $???
To me that would be a no brainer at the moment unless you absolutely can't wait a month and a half - 2 months to get them.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I'm in no hurry but I wanted something bass lite for gaming, 6 series in Aus are expensive $350+.


----------



## Spork13

Coming up on Massdrop in a few days for $200USD + (approx) $20 postage.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I'm in no hurry but I wanted something bass lite for gaming, 6 series in Aus are expensive $350+.


Yep, HD6xx, skip the 599, honestly Sennheiser is probably limiting this to a 5000 drop because they know they would be ruining their lineup prices otherwise, would be surprised if this deal only comes along every 6 months or so. If they do it all the time like K7xx, what would be the point of buying any of their other lineup, so yeah, much like schiit jotunheim, they are kind of shooting theirselvs in foot by releasing a product so cheap. It just ruins the pricing, HD 598 at $89 on black friday is only other thing in their lineup that would make sense.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd be surprised if they did it again at all. I find it silly that they're calling it the 6XX when it's a blue 650 with a different cord.

This ought to put a nice dent in the used price of the regular 650, at least for a while.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Better stuff exists at sometimes lower prices.


I am all ears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you want an amp dac combo, then use rubber bands.


First of, I don't own an ipod nor do I know how to mod the damn thing, second, yeah. I'll gladly use rubber bands but I don't know what amp and dac to buy.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I think they're calling it the 6XX because pretty much every MassDrop "exclusive" design has been "xx" at the end. At least that's my guess about it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I am all ears.
> First of, I don't own an ipod nor do I know how to mod the damn thing, second, yeah. I'll gladly use rubber bands but I don't know what amp and dac to buy.


Huh? I don't think you understand.

I am saying to get a ipod for the dac. Some ipods use pretty solid wolfson dac chips and can actually sound pretty darn decent.

You can usually find ipods for dirt cheap over at game stop of all places.

Then all you have to do is get a cmoy amp and swap out the output caps for something better.

Finally you use rubber bands to attach your ipod to the cmoy and there you go. You now have an amp dac combo for less than 100 bucks that sounds pretty darn good.

If you really shop around, I have a friend who made a combo like this for less than 50.


----------



## caenlen

Alright, I don't want to keep paying $9.99 for Spotify Premium. I am going to try this one more time.

PM if you want in for the family plan. I need 5 people I believe. I'd rather pay $35 for entire year then $10 a month, if not, then I will just go back to google music with adblocker, cause yeah I am not paying $10 a month anymore.


----------



## thuNDa

has google music an app by now?
I found it pretty inconvenient to run it in an own tab in firefox.
Spotify sits there all the time in the taskbar when it's startet, and lets me pause it by just hovering over the symbol and the pause symbol appears, or by using the media controls of my keyoards(which are only handy if you have just one music program open...







).
While were at it, my foobar only shows the playback controls when hovering over the taskbar symbol, when i load up a file into foobar - if i just start foobar alone, no taskbar hover symbols.









(i hate the inconvenience with foobar so much TBH - if all the plugins would work within WMP, i would uninstall foobar in a heartbeat - seriously CBA to take classes just to be able to set it up the way i want it - just watch the 1 hour or so setup tutorial of Zeos, and he supposedly knew what he had to do beforehand...)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alright, I don't want to keep paying $9.99 for Spotify Premium. I am going to try this one more time.
> 
> PM if you want in for the family plan. I need 5 people I believe. I'd rather pay $35 for entire year then $10 a month, if not, then I will just go back to google music with adblocker, cause yeah I am not paying $10 a month anymore.


I pay $14.99 CAD per month for Spotify Premium.... Then again, that's for two accounts.

You might also want to think about that family plan idea, because not only does the account need to have an address put in, they also ask for that address again when you do the family plan. If one person makes a simple typo when keying that address in when being added to the family plan, they might look further into things.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I pay $14.99 CAD per month for Spotify Premium.... Then again, that's for two accounts.
> 
> You might also want to think about that family plan idea, because not only does the account need to have an address put in, they also ask for that address again when you do the family plan. If one person makes a simple typo when keying that address in when being added to the family plan, they might look further into things.


screw it, google music with adblock it is.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd be surprised if they did it again at all. I find it silly that they're calling it the 6XX when it's a blue 650 with a different cord.


It's a great way to get people using the (Sennheiser) brand - people who may go on to purchase more $$$ cans in the future.
Also makes me wonder if they have a HD 650 gen 2/uber/whatever just around the corner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> ...This ought to put a nice dent in the used price of the regular 650, at least for a while.


Have been keeping an eye on head-fi classifieds - no influx of cheap HD 650's yet...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> It's a great way to get people using the (Sennheiser) brand - people who may go on to purchase more $$$ cans in the future.
> Also makes me wonder if they have a HD 650 gen 2/uber/whatever just around the corner.
> Have been keeping an eye on head-fi classifieds - no influx of cheap HD 650's yet...


Why did it quote me for something Shardnax said?

As for the 6xx, I'd totally buy two pair if I had the cash.


----------



## caenlen

IT WAS LIKE LIGHTNING!!!!! ::MOSHES EVERYONE IN THE FORUMS::

ZMF Vibro MK2!!!! FTW!!!! TIL THE DAY I DIE BOYS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> IT WAS LIKE LIGHTNING!!!!! ::MOSHES EVERYONE IN THE FORUMS::
> 
> ZMF Vibro MK2!!!! FTW!!!! TIL THE DAY I DIE BOYS!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOO


So I'm going to venture a guess that you rather enjoy them









....I'm contemplating picking up a pair of RHA T20's in the near future, assuming I like my ATR's and ZS3's and can find a way to make them work. Yes, in some regards, I have high hopes for IEM's... I say high hopes because they would be rather lovely to have when travelling, and I've never tried an over/around the ear kind of wire. Such would definitely be a nice thing I guess is where I'm going with that ^_^;;;


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why did it quote me for something Shardnax said?
> 
> As for the 6xx, I'd totally buy two pair if I had the cash.


Oops, sorry. I must have screwed up there.


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe....

When I die, I am going to request they are buried with me. LONG LIVE ZACH FROM ZMF! ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR!

every genre of music... every single genre... I can feel the Zebra Wood lick my ears


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Oops, sorry. I must have screwed up there.


Eh, it's a glitch that happens every now and then. World isn't going to end ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe....
> 
> When I die, I am going to request they are buried with me. LONG LIVE ZACH FROM ZMF! ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR!
> 
> every genre of music... every single genre... I can feel the Zebra Wood lick my ears


So..... They're better than your T20's eh?


----------



## rathborne

The HD558s arrived. Looking forward to giving them a listen as they were the headphone I originally intended to buy when I set out to upgrade the Turtlebeach X12s... somehow I ended up with the HD650s and Crack instead







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, it's a glitch that happens every now and then. World isn't going to end ^_^
> So..... They're better than your T20's eh?


lol, t20s, hd650's, hd700s, he-400s with focus pads, etc etc etc are childs play in comparison. i need a cigar these are so good, and I don't even know how to smoke one DD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol, t20s, hd650's, hd700s, he-400s with focus pads, etc etc etc are childs play in comparison. i need a cigar these are so good, and I don't even know how to smoke one DD


Put an amp in the cigar box.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol, t20s, hd650's, hd700s, he-400s with focus pads, etc etc etc are childs play in comparison. i need a cigar these are so good, and I don't even know how to smoke one DD


You have enough bad habits at the moment, don't need another expensive one









Either way, glad to hear you like the handiwork ZMF Headphones is known for. I might look into their stuff soon enough, but we'll see. Fancy headphones, fancy IEM's, and an upgrade to a Schiit Lyr 2 and Bifrost Multi it stack.... Plus better benching gear (like a higher end cooling pot, plus a much better power supply)... And the new monitors we're getting for our gaming rigs... Don't know if we can squeeze all of that into next year's budget









... But yeah, I wouldn't mind seeing if I like ZMF gear at some point. ^_^


----------



## pez

I'm so busy lately and trying to get things situated to move in December, so bare with my archaic responses guys







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx
> 
> Ooooooooo
> 
> My HD650s feel threatened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: tl;dr it's a black HD650 with shorter 1/8" cable


I feel a bit the same, though since it's just a rebrand at a cheaper price, and I don't have that rather unfitting 'Massdrop' logo on it, I'll count it as a win







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, it's definitely nice seeing a LOT of competition for higher end headphones that don't quite cost so much.
> 
> As for the issues, I suspect it was a first run only thing, but it was that whole buzzy drivers issue... Also somewhat known as being even more sensitive to higher volumes than the K702/712's are apparently known for. And yeah, the tension system compared to Sennheiser is garbage, but once you figure out how to put it on your head it isn't an issue. I have the same problem with my K712's, where it will dig into your head somewhat if you don't position the headband perfectly.
> 
> The T50RP mkIII"s are definitely tempting, but I do have one huge question - would a base unmodded model provide an idea as to whether I'd like the modified ones, or are headphones like the ZMF's so different that it wouldn't give much of an idea other than whether or not I'd like planars? Eventually my M50X's are going to be relegated to being effectively attached permanently to my djing mixer, and it would be nice to have a slightly higher end pair of closed back headphones, even if it winds up getting the planar bug to bite me pretty good.
> Looks more like a midnight blue, but man.... That's tempting if I wasn't so broke, and if they'd answer people about the international shipping, since MassDrop is notorious for doing customs and then blocking out everyone except US customers. I say tempting because hey, I want to try out the HD 650's out of curiosity and that price point is a lot more enticing.


Ah, I see.

And I've not heard a modded T50rp since the first gen I believe. Could have been the Mk2, but I'm not certain. It was a Mr. Speakers variant and I wasn't impressed with it. The Stock Mk3's though are great







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The HD558s arrived. Looking forward to giving them a listen as they were the headphone I originally intended to buy when I set out to upgrade the Turtlebeach X12s... somehow I ended up with the HD650s and Crack instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's like saying "Oh yeah, I was going to upgrade my old Kia to a Toyota, but I ended up getting a Lexus instead"


----------



## Cybertox

Meh only 5000 units of the 6XX will be built and there are already 15000 pre-orders. Saw an HD 600 today for CHF 280, might pick it up and find out all the fuss about these headphones, cause when I tried them out I thought they were good overall but they were nothing exhilirating or all that special in terms of sound. Also getting an HD 600/650 when already owning a DT 1990 Pro is like stepping down a tier, nonetheless they remain a very interesting headphone which I may or may not own in the future.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I feel a bit the same, though since it's just a rebrand at a cheaper price, and I don't have that rather unfitting 'Massdrop' logo on it, I'll count it as a win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Ah, I see.
> 
> And I've not heard a modded T50rp since the first gen I believe. Could have been the Mk2, but I'm not certain. It was a Mr. Speakers variant and I wasn't impressed with it. The Stock Mk3's though are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have to agree about such with the HD 6xx's - nice that they're essentially a rebadge with a few tweaks at a lower price ^_^

As for the T50RP's I'll be holding off a touch on them due to the upcoming 11.11 sale on AliExpress... My two pairs of KC's haven't even landed in Canada yet (they left Hong Kong on the 4th,so should be clearing customs soon - slight hope for them coming in this week as apparently they're being cleared at Vancouver instead of Markham Ontario).... And I'm already contemplating picking up a third pair to try out, the Tennmak Pro's as they're a completely different approach to the design and sound than the KZ ZS3's and ATR's. Oh, and more eartips, and a few carrying cases too. The things one does when they realize that they can get a pair of reasonably well talked about pair of headphones for the price of 1 (ATR's), 2 (ZS3's) or 5 (Tennmak Pro's with 11.11 sale) venti vanilla lattés from Starbucks (or white chocolate mochas, they're pretty tasty too).

KZ ZST's are also tempting too since they'll be $17.50 CAD or so during that same sale...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why did it quote me for something Shardnax said?
> 
> As for the 6xx, I'd totally buy two pair if I had the cash.


There is nothing wrong with your forum. Do not attempt to adjust the post. We are controlling transmission....


----------



## pez

Heh.

My headphone game is gonna be pretty weak for some time to come. All money is being saved and spent on 'adult' things ATM, but I'm excited nonetheless.

Also, to add on to that statement, if someone needs me for whatever reason, PMing me is probably the best solution. I've been having long spurts away from my PC (in a browsing capacity), and when I am, I'm usually gaming until I sleep







.

Thanks for your guys patience thus far.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's like saying "Oh yeah, I was going to upgrade my old Kia to a Toyota, but I ended up getting a Lexus instead"


Haha that's a great way to put it







.


----------



## Cybertox

The installation process of the ear pads on the DT 1990 Pro is so atrociously bad, I have never been so outraged and infuriated by something like this, and let me tell you that I am a rather patient person. Now I absolutely hate the DT 1990 Pro solely for that. Wrote an entirey essay to beyerdynamic, what a great freaking way to start the week.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The installation process of the ear pads on the DT 1990 Pro is so atrociously bad, I have never been so outraged and infuriated by something like this, and let me tell you that I am a rather patient person. Now I absolutely hate the DT 1990 Pro solely for that. Wrote an entirey essay to beyerdynamic, what a great freaking way to start the week.


If it's anything like the older DT models then there is a technique to doing it easily.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If it's anything like the older DT models then there is a technique to doing it easily.


I am aware of the notch and the technique, I own a Custom One Pro with such an ear pads installation design. It takes seconds to replace ear pads on that one. The DT 1990 Pro? Well, it took me 2 hours, a scratched headphone and dealing with constant infuriation and frustration throughout the whole installation process only to find out that the analytical ear pads sound like a flat trash can.

I might be sending my pair back for a complete replacement or might get a refund. Just when I am about to finally receive my amplifier which has been delayed twice, this crap happens right at the start of the week. I swear I am done with this and having to deal with such things in my life.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with your forum. Do not attempt to adjust the post. We are controlling transmission....


Ah, so that's why I'm picking up a pair of the new kz zst colours on payday, alongside a pair of Tennmak Pro's... And more ear buds, a carrying case or two, and a cable, although the cable is because my work truck is going to need a new aux in cable eventually as the current one occasionally acts up in brief spits and spurts.

Was worried it was some weird conspiracy of how we're all controlled by some rampaging rgb madness Maschine.







Could you Mr no worries help me with my Lyr vs Asgard vs Jotunheim problem then?







Yeah, I still can't decide, but hubby has pretty much said he's happy with the idea of the Jotunheim... I can't decide if I want separates or combined, and if I want hybrid or full solid state.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Finally caught up on work, so I have a bit of spare time to get back to my audio gear. Put on my ATH-A900X LTD and fired up my Fostex HPA4.....oh my! Darn near blew out my ears as I'd left the volume knob near the 12 o'clock mark the last time I'd used it. Dialed it down to a little past 9 o'clock mark and man, they do make a nice combo. While the ATH900X LTD has some treble sparkle (doesn't bother me none), I get the impression that the HPA4 is a warmish DAC as while the treble is clearly present, it doesn't seem sparkly at all (either that, or my upper hearing range has dipped somewhat







). I don't recall it sounding like that on my Oppo HA-1 which iI think is more neutral, hence the sharper treble. The one problem with having a good number of cans and DAC combo/stackis that I find it hard to remember the signature sound of my cans other than the ones I constantly use.


----------



## caenlen

@cybertox

You are wrong, it is not 15,000 pre-orders, it is 15,000 requests.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Finally caught up on work, so I have a bit of spare time to get back to my audio gear. Put on my ATH-A900X LTD and fired up my Fostex HPA4.....oh my! Darn near blew out my ears as I'd left the volume knob near the 12 o'clock mark the last time I'd used it. Dialed it down to a little past 9 o'clock mark and man, they do make a nice combo. While the ATH900X LTD has some treble sparkle (doesn't bother me none), I get the impression that the HPA4 is a warmish DAC as while the treble is clearly present, it doesn't seem sparkly at all (either that, or my upper hearing range has dipped somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I don't recall it sounding like that on my Oppo HA-1 which iI think is more neutral, hence the sharper treble. The one problem with having a good number of cans and DAC combo/stackis that I find it hard to remember the signature sound of my cans other than the ones I constantly use.


I used to own ATH900x LTD, they were lovely cans truly. I miss them. but I am ZMF boy for life now

ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR!!! ZACH FROM ZMF!!!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The installation process of the ear pads on the DT 1990 Pro is so atrociously bad, I have never been so outraged and infuriated by something like this, and let me tell you that I am a rather patient person. Now I absolutely hate the DT 1990 Pro solely for that. Wrote an entirey essay to beyerdynamic, what a great freaking way to start the week.


What did the manual show vs how it was actually done?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @cybertox
> 
> You are wrong, it is not 15,000 pre-orders, it is 15,000 requests.
> I used to own ATH900x LTD, they were lovely cans truly. I miss them. but I am ZMF boy for life now
> 
> ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR!!! ZACH FROM ZMF!!!


Yeah but arent those requsts same as pre-orders? Its just that those who requested the headphone will have a chance of getting one out of the 5000 pairs produced.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What did the manual show vs how it was actually done?


I did it exactly like it was shown in the user manual, there is no other way. I was able to attach the left ear pad in a matter of two minutes while the left one took me 2 hours and throughout the process I ended up scratching the headphone beacause of the tension it took me to finally attach the ear pad. Funy how The Custome One Pro has essentially a similar installation process with the notch and the rotation of the ear pad yet it is thousand times more efficient and convenient. The DT 1990 Pro has two ******ed layers inbetween which the ear pads must be inserted in while the Custom One Pro has simply one layer and the ear pad overlays covering it.

I am extremely careful and patient when it comes down to handling hardware and replacing its parts, but hell yesterday evening I was fuming out of my ears because of how frustrating the whole thing was. Now I even hate the headphones because of what I had to go through with them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah but arent those requsts same as pre-orders? Its just that those who requested the headphone will have a chance of getting one out of the 5000 pairs produced.
> I did it exactly like it was shown in the user manual, there is no other way. I was able to attach the left ear pad in a matter of two minutes while the left one took me 2 hours and throughout the process I ended up scratching the headphone beacause of the tension it took me to finally attach the ear pad. Funy how The Custome One Pro has essentially a similar installation process with the notch and the rotation of the ear pad yet it is thousand times more efficient and convenient. The DT 1990 Pro has two ******ed layers inbetween which the ear pads must be inserted in while the Custom One Pro has simply one layer and the ear pad overlays covering it.
> 
> I am extremely careful and patient when it comes down to handling hardware and replacing its parts, but hell yesterday evening I was fuming out of my ears because of how frustrating the whole thing was. Now I even hate the headphones because of what I had to go through with them.


Ah, I was more curious if the manual did a poor job of explaining it. I'm curious what Beyer has to say about it. I figured if one worked for you just fine, the second should have as well. Sounds like a QC issue on Beyers side and I would be surprised if Beyer or the shop you purchased from doesn't offer to rectify it for you. Good luck, buddy







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I was more curious if the manual did a poor job of explaining it. I'm curious what Beyer has to say about it. I figured if one worked for you just fine, the second should have as well. Sounds like a QC issue on Beyers side and I would be surprised if Beyer or the shop you purchased from doesn't offer to rectify it for you. Good luck, buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks, after all the bad luck I had, good luck is more than welcome and will be most definitely needed.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah but arent those requsts same as pre-orders? Its just that those who requested the headphone will have a chance of getting one out of the 5000 pairs produced.
> I did it exactly like it was shown in the user manual, there is no other way. *I was able to attach the left ear pad in a matter of two minutes while the left one took me 2 hours* and throughout the process I ended up scratching the headphone beacause of the tension it took me to finally attach the ear pad. Funy how The Custome One Pro has essentially a similar installation process with the notch and the rotation of the ear pad yet it is thousand times more efficient and convenient. The DT 1990 Pro has two ******ed layers inbetween which the ear pads must be inserted in while the Custom One Pro has simply one layer and the ear pad overlays covering it.
> 
> I am extremely careful and patient when it comes down to handling hardware and replacing its parts, but hell yesterday evening I was fuming out of my ears because of how frustrating the whole thing was. Now I even hate the headphones because of what I had to go through with them.


I found your problem.









Requests are not the same as pre-orders, otherwise they would have stopped taking them @ 5000.
People who have requested will get an email notification.
From what I can tell, in most drops, approx 1/3 - 1/2 (at most) go on to actually order.
Hoping it's closer to the 1/3 with this one, gives me a very good chance at getting in.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I found your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Requests are not the same as pre-orders, otherwise they would have stopped taking them @ 5000.
> People who have requested will get an email notification.
> From what I can tell, in most drops, approx 1/3 - 1/2 (at most) go on to actually order.
> Hoping it's closer to the 1/3 with this one, gives me a very good chance at getting in.


Spelling error, I meant right. Plus there is no difference, both ear pads are identical and not labeled.

I see, thanks for the explanation. I assumed requests were simply pre-orders and there wont be any further production other than 5000 units.


----------



## caenlen

@ cybertox

that is not how Massdrop works, it is first come first serve. I myself will be refreshing the screen at 9am over and over and over, as soon as the drop goes live whoever clicks and orders fastest wins. I bet they sell out within 20 minutes, max.


----------



## Spork13

I hope you're wrong caenlen, it goes live at (IIRC) 1:00am here. Well past my bedtime on a work night.


----------



## Alex132

I wouldnt buy it simply because of the Massdrop logo.


----------



## pez

Yeah, it would be literally redundant for me. Granted, the Massdrop logo could most likely be taken off with some careful removal...maybe a tad bit of heat. I honestly loved the HD600 scheme, but I know I'm in the minority here







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ cybertox
> 
> that is not how Massdrop works, it is first come first serve. I myself will be refreshing the screen at 9am over and over and over, as soon as the drop goes live whoever clicks and orders fastest wins. I bet they sell out within 20 minutes, max.


3pm over here, the exact same time I've got a dentist appointment... But I'll make it work somehow









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I wouldnt buy it simply because of the Massdrop logo.


That's kind of silly...


----------



## Cybertox

In terms of looks I prefer the HD 600 and think that it is the best looking one, then the HD 6XX follows and eventually the HD 650.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's kind of silly...


I am kinda silly









Plus it's not even viable for me to purchase them.

1) They don't ship here.
2) If they did, they'd arrive broken and with a $300 customs fee at best.
3) I already have HD650s.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> In terms of looks I prefer the HD 600 and think that it is the best looking one, then the HD 6XX follows and eventually the HD 650.


I much prefer the flat grey / black look of the HD650 over the black/blue speckled look with blue inserts and red/black cables of the HD600.


----------



## Gilles3000

My order won't go trough. Guess Massdrop didn't care to prepare their servers...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> My order won't go trough. Guess Massdrop didn't care to prepare their servers...


Yeah, my boss has been trying to pick up a pair and he's not having any luck,either.


----------



## silvrr

Came across this on head-fi. Worked for me on the second go around.
Quote:


> Here's how to make it work with a credit or debit card:
> 
> Enter card details and JOIN DROP - give it around 10 seconds and hit your browser's refresh button - then click JOIN DROP - if you don't get an email after 10 seconds or so, hit REFRESH and JOIN DROP again - after two tries, I got an email confirming that I've joined the drop.
> 
> Not my idea - came across the suggestion on Massdrop. Hope this helps others.


----------



## Gilles3000

Wasn't able to join the drop. Pretty sure this is Massdrop's biggest F-up to date.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Wasn't able to join the drop. Pretty sure this is Massdrop's biggest F-up to date.


How so?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How so?


Based on the threads/posts I've skimmed about it: It seems like the servers weren't prepared for the load or they're having some errors on joining the drop.


----------



## silvrr

Oye, on my 3rd confirmation e-mail now. Looks like the failed attempts were actually going through.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd not even bothered since, we'll, I have too many cans anyway. Also heard that all 5000 units were snapped up in 45 mins....that'd what I'd heard, can't vouch for its veracity though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Based on the threads/posts I've skimmed about it: It seems like the servers weren't prepared for the load or they're having some errors on joining the drop.


That happens IRL as well. Ever seen Best Buy on Black Friday?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That happens IRL as well. Ever seen Best Buy on Black Friday?


I try to do things earlier in the week to avoid being out on BF each year







.


----------



## Blze001

Whelp, guess that's my mind made up for me. I was going to get a pair to see if I liked them better than my Q701s, but so much for that idea.


----------



## Cybertox

I feel like Sennheiser should update its 600s line-up cause everything above has pretty much insane prices. The HD800S costs CHF 1750, lol I could build a new computer for such a price. If I were to go very high-end I would go after the LCD-2 for CHF 995, but I doubt I would ever want to cross the 1K barrier for a pair of headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I feel like Sennheiser should update its 600s line-up cause everything above has pretty much insane prices. The HD800S costs CHF 1750, lol I could build a new computer for such a price. If I were to go very high-end I would go after the LCD-2 for CHF 995, but I doubt I would ever want to cross the 1K barrier for a pair of headphones.


They do. They have the HD700, but it just sucks.









Can't find the HE-560 cheap in your area?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They do. They have the HD700, but it just sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the HE-560 cheap in your area?


Yeah the HD700 arent all that appealing, not in terms of sound and not in terms of design, they look hideous.

There are some HE-560 for CHF 900, brand new ones. However I am not that much familiar with them. How do they compare to the LCD-2?


----------



## Spork13

Bugger.
Missed out on the HD-6XX drop... this time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah the HD700 arent all that appealing, not in terms of sound and not in terms of design, they look hideous.
> 
> There are some HE-560 for CHF 900, brand new ones. However I am not that much familiar with them. How do they compare to the LCD-2?


Bass vs bass is debatable, but I personally feel the HE-560 is better all around. Better treble (LCD-2 could sound too flat or laid back here), comparable midrange (with upper midrange going towards HE-560) and bass, infinitely lighter and more comfortable to wear, and in the US over $200 cheaper usually. Also, I would only get a good LCD-2 pre-fazor. LCD-2 fazor sounds bad to me in comparison to pre-fazor. That said, pre-fazor, there was a lot of various going from one LCD-2 to another.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bass vs bass is debatable, but I personally feel the HE-560 is better all around. Better treble (LCD-2 could sound too flat or laid back here), comparable midrange and bass, infinitely lighter and more comfortable to wear, and in the US over $200 cheaper usually. Also, I would only get a good LCD-2 pre-fazor. LCD-2 fazor sounds bad to me in comparison to pre-fazor. That said, pre-fazor, there was a lot of various going from one LCD-2 to another.


What I really like about the LCD-2 compared to the HE-560 is the design, they look a lot more aesthetically advanced, the HE-560 are less in your face but have a more slick and elegant aesthetic appeal to me which I also dig but dont find to be as attractive. Cant comment on the sound as I have never heard the HE-560 but judging by what you have described I am intrigued. If I were to aim for the LCD-2 I would definitely aim for the pre-fazor however it is not so easy to obtain them here in Switzerland.

Designed a Sennheiser Models Palette out of pure boredom:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The LCD-2 might look better, but they feel like a brick on your head compared to the HE-560.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The LCD-2 might look better, but they feel like a brick on your head compared to the HE-560.


Yeah but this helps a ton:

https://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/lcd-carbon-fiber-headband

The LCD-4 might be the heaviest headphone around today for all I know, but it seems easily bearable with that. I haven't worn it for long periods of time but I don't imagine it getting painful if used for any reasonable duration of time. But then again that's an extra $200.


----------



## caenlen

I refreshed over and over starting at 9AM, never could get in, and I am pretty sure even if I did get it in, my credit card was blocked because of all the $1 checksum charges Massdrop throws out. "We were not prepared for the load on our servers" sigh, what a bunch of peasants. Luckily for me I do not care about play it safe sound signature, and the Holy One has already showed himself to me.

ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR! ZACH FROM ZMF!!! ::MOSHES EVERYONE IN THE FORUM::


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yeah but this helps a ton:
> 
> https://www.audeze.com/products/accessories/lcd-carbon-fiber-headband
> 
> The LCD-4 might be the heaviest headphone around today for all I know, but it seems easily bearable with that. I haven't worn it for long periods of time but I don't imagine it getting painful if used for any reasonable duration of time. But then again that's an extra $200.


I actually saw an installation video of it as well as a small review. But as mentioned that is an additional $200+

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The LCD-2 might look better, but they feel like a brick on your head compared to the HE-560.


I dont mind having a brick sitting on my head, I actually like the fact that they look and feel vintage. Out of the different LCD-2 models that are available, which one would you recommend. Do the various materials actually make a significant enough difference in terms of sound? I see you own a pair hence why I am asking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refreshed over and over starting at 9AM, never could get in, and I am pretty sure even if I did get it in, my credit card was blocked because of all the $1 checksum charges Massdrop throws out. "We were not prepared for the load on our servers" sigh, what a bunch of peasants. Luckily for me I do not care about play it safe sound signature, and the Holy One has already showed himself to me.
> 
> ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR! ZACH FROM ZMF!!! ::MOSHES EVERYONE IN THE FORUM::


Time to remove that HD 6XX from the signature and go cry in a corner


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I actually saw an installation video of it as well as a small review. But that is $200+
> I dont mind having a brick sitting on my head, I actually like the fact that they look and feel vintage. Out of the different LCD-2 models that are available, which one would you recommend. Do the various materials actually make a significant enough difference in terms of sound? I see you own a pair hence why I am asking.


You say that now, but try wearing the LCD-2 for 5+ hours and see how your neck feels. Personally, I think the HE-560 sounds better than the LCD-2f. Whether or not the vintage look is worth CHF 100 more though, only you can really decide that.

Owned a pair actually. I recently downgraded back to a combination of HD650 and TH-X00. As for which models, since pre-fazor, they should all basically sound the same. The model I had specifically was Caribbean Rosewood (looks way better than bamboo IMO). The Shedua wood is new to me however. For pads, I ended up getting micro-suede instead as I always prefer cloth material on my ears over leather or worse, protein leather. Materials don't seem to make much difference in sound going from Rosewood to Bamboo and back, micro-suede and lambskin, ect. Fazor has made the LCD-2 more neutral, which IMO made it lose the magic that made it so beloved in the first place. Unfortunately, it was needed as pre-fazor QC sucked really bad.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I feel like Sennheiser should update its 600s line-up cause everything above has pretty much insane prices. The HD800S costs CHF 1750, lol I could build a new computer for such a price. If I were to go very high-end I would go after the LCD-2 for CHF 995, but I doubt I would ever want to cross the 1K barrier for a pair of headphones.


They cost $2200 CAD here in Canada... Instantly went from "they're kinda sexy and I'm curious" to "yeah, not happening"


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Pricing for HD650 rise and fall like ocean waves. At one time, it was close to $500 and then as low as $200. They feel great on your head and scale really well though.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Bugger.
> Missed out on the HD-6XX drop... this time.


You didn't miss much, 2h of waiting, refreshing, watching a little circle go round and round and looks at "Oops" pages.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refreshed over and over starting at 9AM, never could get in, and I am pretty sure even if I did get it in, my credit card was blocked because of all the $1 checksum charges Massdrop throws out. "We were not prepared for the load on our servers" sigh, what a bunch of peasants.


Same here, huge waste of time of time.

It not like we could blame them, they only had over 15000 requests for these.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I actually saw an installation video of it as well as a small review. But as mentioned that is an additional $200+
> I dont mind having a brick sitting on my head, I actually like the fact that they look and feel vintage. Out of the different LCD-2 models that are available, which one would you recommend. Do the various materials actually make a significant enough difference in terms of sound? I see you own a pair hence why I am asking.
> Time to remove that HD 6XX from the signature and go cry in a corner


Done. No need to cry though buddy, ZMF Zebra Wood Vibro MKII run circles around HD650 DDD I just wanted a open can for when I needed a different flavor, no loss to me.


----------



## rathborne

Gave the HD558s a listen last night. The larger jack reinforces that they definitely want an amplifier to drive them. I tried them for a variety of genres and compared them to the HD650s on the O2 out of interest. I imagine if I'd bought the HD558s to start with I would have been happy with them... but I'm very glad I went a little crazy and got the HD650s







.

Whatever the HD558s do the HD650s do better. Overall bass and bass extension, clarity, sound stage, picking out tiny details, sounding clearer when there's a lot of activity in the music... and looks







. I haven't tried them for gaming yet.

For around $100 AUD second hand the HD558s are a pretty good headphone however for $300 retail they're no longer a good deal. For around the same price you could get a second hand pair of HD650s or an extra $150-200 retail and they are a much better all round headphone and worth the extra. Both the HD558s and HD650s need amplifiers so there is no real difference in price there.

Having said all that there are people I know who are still stuck with cheaper gaming headsets so they might enjoy an upgraded set of headphones if I can find another cheap amp to pair with them







.

I'm also curious to compare them for gaming next







.

@Spork13, keep an eye on the StereoNET private classifieds







. No HD650s as of now but there a few pairs of HD600s and HD800s.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> You didn't miss much, 2h of waiting, refreshing, watching a little circle go round and round and looks at "Oops" pages.
> Same here, huge waste of time of time.
> 
> It not like we could blame them, they only had over 15000 requests for these.


Yeah they didn't foresee a heavy hand of people wanting this at all... nope not when they announced this a week ago








I didn't care about low serial number but I did want to get my hands on it.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You say that now, but try wearing the LCD-2 for 5+ hours and see how your neck feels. Personally, I think the HE-560 sounds better than the LCD-2f. Whether or not the vintage look is worth CHF 100 more though, only you can really decide that.
> 
> Owned a pair actually. I recently downgraded back to a combination of HD650 and TH-X00. As for which models, since pre-fazor, they should all basically sound the same. The model I had specifically was Caribbean Rosewood (looks way better than bamboo IMO). The Shedua wood is new to me however. For pads, I ended up getting micro-suede instead as I always prefer cloth material on my ears over leather or worse, protein leather. Materials don't seem to make much difference in sound going from Rosewood to Bamboo and back, micro-suede and lambskin, ect. Fazor has made the LCD-2 more neutral, which IMO made it lose the magic that made it so beloved in the first place. Unfortunately, it was needed as pre-fazor QC sucked really bad.


Thanks for the input.








What made you get rid of your pair?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They cost $2200 CAD here in Canada... Instantly went from "they're kinda sexy and I'm curious" to "yeah, not happening"


When I noticed that price tag I told myself, well that is never going to happen. Even if my financial situation would have been better than my current one I still would not deplete such an amount of money on a pair of headphones, in my opinion everything above $1000 is unnecessary and rather unpractical.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Done. No need to cry though buddy, ZMF Zebra Wood Vibro MKII run circles around HD650 DDD I just wanted a open can for when I needed a different flavor, no loss to me.


I was just teasing you man, I am sure you are well off without them.

So I actually took out my DT 1990 Pro again after that outrageous experience I had with them yesterday. Luckily enough the scratch turned out to be simply a streak which left an erasable mark which was probably caused by something I had on my hand while attaching the ear pad furiously. I took a wet piece of cloth, cleaned the headphone, dried it with another piece of cloth and now it looks as good as before, so I actually did not inflict any damage luckily enough. I overlooked that yesterday because I was infuriated and lost focus. But I am suspecting that second analytical ear pad has production flaws or something, it is simply unapplicable, went back to my balanced ear pads in a matter of 6 minutes, took me longer than on the Custom One Pro but without any rage, frustration and massive waste of time. Anyways, seems like I wont need a headphone replacement, however I would definitely could benefit from another pair of analytical ear pads which actually fits.

After some consideration I feel like I must have done things differently, instead of getting the DT 1990 Pro I should have gotten the DT 1770 Pro as they seem to be the absolute best closed headphones on the market right now, within its price range for sure. For open headphones I should have gotten either the HD600 or the Audeze LCD-2, or just both over an extended period of time. I could still do this but I already have the DT 1990 Pro and I doubt I will be able to successfully get rid of them. Plus I have yet to test them properly enough as my Dragonfly RED still hasnt arrived, so I still havent formed a concrete opinion about them.

If the delivery of the Dragonfly Red gets delayed one more time I will cancel the order, increase my budget and get something less portable but considerably better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What made you get rid of your pair?


I listen to music more at work nowadays, meaning I have to use closed headphones or IEM's. With the purchase of the TH-X00, I found myself not using the LCD-2 nearly as often anymore. It simply wasn't worth having that much money invested in audio equipment that I am no longer using as often, so I downgraded to the HD650 and sold my Burson Soloist. Between the HD650 and TH-X00, Lyr 2 and Grace m9XX, all my bases are covered.


----------



## jayfkay

So I gave the T40RP Mk3 unmodded a shot, coming from the unpopular 595s, and even with just my cheap Fiio, these have fire.
Seems like drums, snares, guitars, bass love these cans and its seperated so well. Couldn't help but close my eyes and reenact the drummer/bassist at numerous occasions.

Onto the 50s next, see what they got. Next a better amp. :}


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, so that's why I'm picking up a pair of the new kz zst colours on payday, alongside a pair of Tennmak Pro's... And more ear buds, a carrying case or two, and a cable, although the cable is because my work truck is going to need a new aux in cable eventually as the current one occasionally acts up in brief spits and spurts.
> 
> Was worried it was some weird conspiracy of how we're all controlled by some rampaging rgb madness Maschine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could you Mr no worries help me with my Lyr vs Asgard vs Jotunheim problem then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still can't decide, but hubby has pretty much said he's happy with the idea of the Jotunheim... I can't decide if I want separates or combined, and if I want hybrid or full solid state.


I have yet to decide on anything either. Combo units are tempting because of the convenience and size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I feel like Sennheiser should update its 600s line-up cause everything above has pretty much insane prices. *The HD800S costs CHF 1750, lol I could build a new computer for such a price.* If I were to go very high-end I would go after the LCD-2 for CHF 995, but I doubt I would ever want to cross the 1K barrier for a pair of headphones.


Extra sad is that they're 'not bad' as flagship prices go.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refreshed over and over starting at 9AM, never could get in, and I am pretty sure even if I did get it in, my credit card was blocked because of all the $1 checksum charges Massdrop throws out. "We were not prepared for the load on our servers" sigh, what a bunch of peasants. Luckily for me I do not care about play it safe sound signature, and the Holy One has already showed himself to me.
> 
> ALL HAIL OUR LORD AND SAVIOR! ZACH FROM ZMF!!! ::MOSHES EVERYONE IN THE FORUM::


Heh, so it was more or less true, the HD6XX sold out within an hour after it went 'live'. So glad I didn't stay up to try!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The LCD-2 might look better, but they feel like a brick on your head compared to the HE-560.


Yep, I, too, had the LCD2 nF Rosewood model and I didn't care for the weight, it had nice bass but somehow, the LCD2 signature sound didn't agree with me. It sounded, for want of a better word, artificial to me.....perhaps the gear I had back then didn't jell well with it.....I was using a Geek Pulse Standard, perhaps a Lyr + iFi Micro iDSD too (can't recall exactly, it's been a while and my memory's a little fuzzy.....that's the trouble when you go through quite a few gear along this audio journey)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So I gave the T40RP Mk3 unmodded a shot, coming from the unpopular 595s, and even with just my cheap Fiio, these have fire.
> Seems like drums, snares, guitars, bass love these cans and its seperated so well. Couldn't help but close my eyes and reenact the drummer/bassist at numerous occasions.
> 
> Onto the 50s next, see what they got. Next a better amp. :}


ALL HAIL! JAY! FELLOW BROTHER OF THE MARK 3 LINE!!! ::moshes everyone in the forum:: planar bros ~


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have yet to decide on anything either. Combo units are tempting because of the convenience and size.
> Extra sad is that they're 'not bad' as flagship prices go.


I definitely agree.... That lovely convenience of just having to plug power and USB in, then turn it on and you're good to go. No extra cable clutter from interconnects, and with the fewer options you don't have to try and decide which DAC you want (or which version), and then the never ending tubes versus solid state vs hybrid...

Hubby did make a really good point though - if I went with the Jotunheim (with DAC) I could pick up a pair ZMF Vibro mk II's.... Compared to the cost of a Lyr 2 + Bifrost Multibit. Tempting, to say the least. And in the end, it's still a noticeable upgrade to what I have at the moment anyways, AND comes with the all important large volume knob. ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I definitely agree.... That lovely convenience of just having to plug power and USB in, then turn it on and you're good to go. No extra cable clutter from interconnects, and with the fewer options you don't have to try and decide which DAC you want (or which version), and then the never ending tubes versus solid state vs hybrid...
> 
> Hubby did make a really good point though - if I went with the Jotunheim (with DAC) I could pick up a pair ZMF Vibro mk II's.... Compared to the cost of a Lyr 2 + Bifrost Multibit. Tempting, to say the least. And in the end, it's still a noticeable upgrade to what I have at the moment anyways, AND comes with the all important large volume knob. ^_^


ZMF Vibro MKII goes on sale once a year, (right now or wait until this time next year) $429, and you can choose XLR balanced cable at checkout (for your Jotty). I recommend the Protein pads over the lambskin and cow, lambskin just squishes to much, and the protein really improves the sound stage


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Vibro MKII goes on sale once a year, (right now or wait until this time next year) $429, and you can choose XLR balanced cable at checkout (for your Jotty). I recommend the Protein pads over the lambskin and cow, lambskin just squishes to much, and the protein really improves the sound stage


Or I could buy when I have cash, and say screw any particular sales, doubly so because I don't have the cash for either atm







But I'm just a crazy bugger, so... ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Or I could buy when I have cash, and say screw any particular sales, doubly so because I don't have the cash for either atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm just a crazy bugger, so... ^_^


Or you could wait a few weeks when I go nuts and sell mine for $260 LOL jk not sure I can ever let these babies go. I actually think my biggest/best investment was the Mimby, even cheaper cans are really coming to life now, its pretty weird

SHOUT OUT TO TJJANGEL!!!! PHILIPS JAN BOY!!!! YEEEEEE


----------



## Spork13

I didn't get up at 1:00am to try and get on the 6XX drop.
Figured if that much traffic I'd have little chance getting them is Australia.
If not much traffic would get a set while I had breakfast.
What's the bet these drop again before the end of the year anyway?
Meanwhile, soooo much butthurt on the MD discussion - days of entertainment reading that - while listening to my T1's and tubes.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I listen to music more at work nowadays, meaning I have to use closed headphones or IEM's. With the purchase of the TH-X00, I found myself not using the LCD-2 nearly as often anymore. It simply wasn't worth having that much money invested in audio equipment that I am no longer using as often, so I downgraded to the HD650 and sold my Burson Soloist. Between the HD650 and TH-X00, Lyr 2 and Grace m9XX, all my bases are covered.


I take it you use the m9XX at work, eh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> So I gave the T40RP Mk3 unmodded a shot, coming from the unpopular 595s, and even with just my cheap Fiio, these have fire.
> Seems like drums, snares, guitars, bass love these cans and its seperated so well. Couldn't help but close my eyes and reenact the drummer/bassist at numerous occasions.
> 
> Onto the 50s next, see what they got. Next a better amp. :}


Nice! I love the T50RPs and Caen loves the T20RPs. You're bound to find one you love in those three







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Or you could wait a few weeks when I go nuts and sell mine for $260 LOL jk not sure I can ever let these babies go. I actually think my biggest/best investment was the Mimby, even cheaper cans are really coming to life now, its pretty weird
> 
> SHOUT OUT TO TJJANGEL!!!! PHILIPS JAN BOY!!!! YEEEEEE


Try this song on each of your cans and let me know which one you think does it best. The HD650 never did this song justice, IMO. I haven't tried it with the TH-X00 just yet, but I have a feeling it will be a bit closer. The mids in this song benefit from any mid-centric headphone.
spotify:track:2pwdgph51JIwFkhmvZdgAn


----------



## Cybertox

Contacted the shop asking them when my Dragonfly Red is supposed to finally arrive, they said they have no idea and could not give me any estimates, lol Used to be second week of November but now its up to debate, no one really knows. I said I am going to wait until next week, if it wont be here by that time I will cancel my order. The said that they will refund me the whole sum so its all good.

Now, as mentioned I am actually going to increase my budget slightly and get a desktop amplifier with an integrated DAC, so something like a Dragonfly Red but desktop and with more power. This is where I need your help guys. Can you recommend a desktop amp with an integrated DAC in the price range of $500? Preferably something that can be conveniently obtained here in Switzerland. I looked at the JDS Element which seems like a nice amp with a clean design but I would have to order it from the US by the looks of it, none are available in Switzerland. Plus I would have to read and watch a number of reviews cause I am not familiar with it whatsoever.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Contacted the shop asking them when my Dragonfly Red is supposed to finally arrive, they said they have no idea and could not give me any estimates, lol Used to be second week of November but now its up to debate, no one really knows. I said I am going to wait until next week, if it wont be here by that time I will cancel my order. The said that they will refund me the whole sum so its all good.
> 
> Now, as mentioned I am actually going to increase my budget slightly and get a desktop amplifier with an integrated DAC, so something like a Dragonfly Red but desktop and with more power. This is where I need your help guys. Can you recommend a desktop amp with an integrated DAC in the price range of $500? Preferably something that can be conveniently obtained here in Switzerland. I looked at the JDS Element which seems like a nice amp with a clean design but I would have to order it from the US by the looks of it, none are available in Switzerland. Plus I would have to read and watch a number of reviews cause I am not familiar with it whatsoever.


What are your buying options? Knowing where you can shop from helps. Schiit has a European distributor, is that an option?

Also, what are you looking to power?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What are your buying options? Knowing where you can shop from helps. Schiit has a European distributor, is that an option?
> 
> Also, what are you looking to power?


I shop from toppreise.ch, if you search for the product there and it appears means I can get it as long as it is in stock or can be ordered on short notice. Of course any authorized re-seller is most definitely also an option, if they are either located in Switzerland or ship to Switzerland.

I am looking to power my DT 1990 Pro which are 250 Ohm but very efficient but also some more power hungry headphones in the future. For headphones only, not looking to power any speakers.

The JDS Element looks like a very good option so far.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Or you could wait a few weeks when I go nuts and sell mine for $260 LOL jk not sure I can ever let these babies go. I actually think my biggest/best investment was the Mimby, even cheaper cans are really coming to life now, its pretty weird
> 
> SHOUT OUT TO TJJANGEL!!!! PHILIPS JAN BOY!!!! YEEEEEE


I don't know, you're pretty list over those Vibro's if you went to preaching zealot in twenty minutes







aka by the sounds of things it didn't take long to get to the "you can try prying them from my cold dead hands but my ghost will take you down!" kind of levels


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Contacted the shop asking them when my Dragonfly Red is supposed to finally arrive, they said they have no idea and could not give me any estimates, lol Used to be second week of November but now its up to debate, no one really knows. I said I am going to wait until next week, if it wont be here by that time I will cancel my order. The said that they will refund me the whole sum so its all good.
> 
> Now, as mentioned I am actually going to increase my budget slightly and get a desktop amplifier with an integrated DAC, so something like a Dragonfly Red but desktop and with more power. This is where I need your help guys. Can you recommend a desktop amp with an integrated DAC in the price range of $500? Preferably something that can be conveniently obtained here in Switzerland. I looked at the JDS Element which seems like a nice amp with a clean design but I would have to order it from the US by the looks of it, none are available in Switzerland. Plus I would have to read and watch a number of reviews cause I am not familiar with it whatsoever.


Grace m9XX is currently on sale on Massdrop now, but will have to ship from US. There is also the D1 for under $100, Aune T1 MK1-3 all under $300, O2+ODAC, JDS Element, and JDS C5D under $300.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Or you could wait a few weeks when I go nuts and sell mine for $260 LOL jk not sure I can ever let these babies go. I actually think my biggest/best investment was the Mimby, even cheaper cans are really coming to life now, its pretty weird
> 
> SHOUT OUT TO TJJANGEL!!!! PHILIPS JAN BOY!!!! YEEEEEE


Lol. Thank the cold war, not me.


----------



## Cybertox

JDS Element it is, will cancel my Dragonfly Red tomorrow.


----------



## Rei86

Since the LCD-2 was brought up and as they where going to be my go to next purchase...

I held off because it seems like their QC is in the garbage, anyone with personal experience on this?

Still on the hunt for great clean bass headphones


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Since the LCD-2 was brought up and as they where going to be my go to next purchase...
> 
> I held off because it seems like their QC is in the garbage, anyone with personal experience on this?
> 
> *Still on the hunt for great clean bass headphones*


DT 1770 Pro.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Since the LCD-2 was brought up and as they where going to be my go to next purchase...
> 
> I held off because it seems like their QC is in the garbage, anyone with personal experience on this?
> 
> Still on the hunt for great clean bass headphones


Look for a used prefazor one from a reputable member of head-fi.

The only time you really get screwed is when you buy LCD-2s from ebay.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> DT 1770 Pro.


Will look into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Look for a used prefazor one from a reputable member of head-fi.
> 
> The only time you really get screwed is when you buy LCD-2s from ebay.


hmmm Thinking about just skipping and going to the LCD X.


----------



## Cybertox

I literally cant afford the JDS Element currently just because of its shipping to Switzerland, its $40 (First Class International aka cheapest option).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I literally cant afford the JDS Element currently just because of its shipping to Switzerland, its $40 (First Class International aka cheapest option).


Schiit European distributor then? $499 for schiit jot with dac... its an end game dac/amp and it doesn't get much better than that. meh


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit European distributor then? $499 for schiit jot with dac... its *an end game dac/amp* and it doesn't get much better than that. meh


I strongly disagree with this. Jot is NOT an end game setup. It could be end game to some people in the sense that the DT770 or K7XX can be end game for casuals, but ultimately, it is a low end mid tier setup.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit European distributor then? $499 for schiit jot with dac... its an end game dac/amp and it doesn't get much better than that. meh


The JDS Element is $350, I can buy it for that amount, but I miss the damn $40 for the freaking shipping. The total is like $399 rounded up. Whatever, means that I just need to be patient, yet again. I mean hell I waited for my Dragonfly Red for one freaking month, now I got to cancel them and wait until my JDS Element gets shipped from the states which most probably will take quite some time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Will look into it
> hmmm Thinking about just skipping and going to the LCD X.


Why not the HE-560? It gives you basically everything the LCD-2 gives you at a cheaper price point and much greater comfort.


----------



## boredgunner

HE-6 over LCD-X any day of the week!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HE-6 over LCD-X any day of the week!


With the HE-6, you have to take amp used into consideration as well. LCD-X should be much less amp picky than the power hungry HE-6.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Why not the HE-560? It gives you basically everything the LCD-2 gives you at a cheaper price point and much greater comfort.


Not a brand snob, just really looking for planar technology style headphones with good bass. And yes I keep on saying bass because neutral/Studio/etc style headphones to me is just really really boring and I like that boom/bass hit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> HE-6 over LCD-X any day of the week!


I'll check out both the HE-560 and HE-6. Easier to get my hands on them since they are sold through Amazon.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the HE-6, you have to take amp used into consideration as well. LCD-X should be much less amp picky than the power hungry HE-6.


Yes but speaker amps are usually a better value than high end headphone amps.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

While FR charts are definitely not the end-all-be-all, they do shed light on how things can sound before having the chance to audition them.

HiFiMAN HE-560 Frequency Response



LCD-2 and co


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, I made the below post in the Hi-Fi forum a couple weeks ago, and I was suggested to come here.

Tl;Dr of the blow cut: I use Sennheiser IE80 IEMs. I would like headphones for office and travel use with a very similar sound signature to the IEMs. A significantly longer and more drawn out explanation is located in the Spoiler.

I would greatly appreciate any assistance with this.










Spoiler: Warning: Wall of Text



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hello all.
> 
> Looking at getting myself an actual good pair of headphones. Anywhere between $0-$350.
> 
> I currently am using a speaker setup, which is plenty sufficient for home use, but I would like a pair of cans that I can take to the office, road/plane trips, and other.
> My IEM of choice right now is the Sennheiser IE80s. I enjoy my bass and treble, and I like these because the sound is not fatiguing after several hours of use. That being said, being IEMs, my ears do get sore after several hours. I have always enjoyed using headphones, but I have not had a decent pair before.
> 
> So, I guess this is what I am looking for:
> 
> Solid bass response, not overly boomy, but definitely needs to be there.
> Solid treble response, but nothing that will be too fatiguing (why I am leaning more towards sennheiser)
> Mids that won't be fatiguing.
> Comfortable, 4-6 hours of use at a time.
> Minimal sound bleed, I am going to use these at the office, so if I go with open back, I don't want to disturb co workers.
> Backround sound isolation (via closed back) would be preferred, but not a requirement.
> Preference towards lower impedance (will be using my phone, Galaxy S4), but if I need an amp, that will be a non-issue.
> I listen to wide variety of music. As of late, lots of Drum N' Bass, Reggaeton, Classic Rock, Classic Country,
> 
> So, as for the headphone listed in the title, this is my reasoning for the 3 above:
> - HD 569: Closed back, so in theory, better bass response.
> - HD 579: According to this review, the reviewer stated "if you want something meatier, consider the HD 579". However, I have no idea what "meatier" means. Also, on reddit, some people believe that the 579s are just a black/gray version of the 599s.
> - HD 599: According to this review (again), the reviewer stated that these have more bass then the 569s (which seems backwards to me, since these are open back). Also, according to this review, he states that the 599's have a tad more bass and treble than the 579.
> 
> My review samples are fairly limited, as the sources above are the only real reviews I can find.
> 
> I am looking for opinions on the above 3 headphones, based on the information I provided. Also, I am looking for suggestions of other headphones to consider. Also, if you all need more information, please let me know. I do not have the ability to try any of these out in person, as the nearest headphone shop is a 4 hour drive 1 way.
> 
> Anyways, thanks in advanced, and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Yes but speaker amps are usually a better value than high end headphone amps.


No doubt, was just saying that if he already has an amp and isn't looking for a new one, the HE-6 might not turn out to be a better value.


----------



## Cybertox

Almost all reviews and comparisons that I have seen say that the HE-560 are very good overall but there is nothing that they do exceedingly well which would make them exciting or particular.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Almost all reviews and comparisons that I have seen say that the HE-560 are very good overall but there is nothing that they do exceedingly well which would make them exciting or particular.


How is that any different from the LCD-2 or LCD-X? Not trying to be snobby or obnoxious, just trying to figure out how the other 2 are any different to you.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How is that any different from the LCD-2 or LCD-X? Not trying to be snobby or obnoxious, just trying to figure out how the other 2 are any different to you.


As I have said previously, I have never had the chance to personally try the HE-560. I am speaking in relation to what the people said who reviewed and compared those headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> As I have said previously, I have never had the chance to personally try the HE-560. I am speaking in relation to what the people said who reviewed and compared those headphones.


I understand that. What I am trying to ask is that they say the HE-560 doesn't do anything exceedingly well, so what does the LCD-2 or LCD-X do exceedingly well then? If they are talking about bass, well neither are really better than the HE-560, nor are they the best.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ALL HAIL! JAY! FELLOW BROTHER OF THE MARK 3 LINE!!! ::moshes everyone in the forum:: planar bros ~


aww yeah















how would you describe the jump from your t20 to the ZMF?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! I love the T50RPs and Caen loves the T20RPs. You're bound to find one you love in those three
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> spotify:track:2pwdgph51JIwFkhmvZdgAn


Are you still owning a pair? If yes, which earpads? And what amp?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I understand that. What I am trying to ask is that they say the HE-560 doesn't do anything exceedingly well, so what does the LCD-2 or LCD-X do exceedingly well then? If they are talking about bass, well neither are really better than the HE-560, nor are they the best.


What really stands out for me in the LCD-2 is its mid-range, I have never come across such extraordinary mid-range presence and detail. The sound signature also really fits my personal preference. The bass is also at a very good spot, it isnt boosted or over-present but also does not show any traits of lacking it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> What really stands out for me in the LCD-2 is its mid-range, I have never come across such extraordinary mid-range presence and detail. The sound signature also really fits my personal preference. The bass is also at a very good spot, it isnt boosted or over-present but also does not show any traits of lacking it.


This is what confuses me a bit from the reviews that you are reading. Overall, I feel the HE-560 has better midrange, specifically in the upper midrange where I feel the LCD-2 is lacking a bit. The bass is debatable, but I wouldn't say the LCD-2 does bass exceedingly well as the LCD-X and up do bass better. That said, since you haven't listened to HE-560 yet, it's all moot point.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey folks, I made the below post in the Hi-Fi forum a couple weeks ago, and I was suggested to come here.
> 
> Tl;Dr of the blow cut: I use Sennheiser IE80 IEMs. I would like headphones for office and travel use with a very similar sound signature to the IEMs. A significantly longer and more drawn out explanation is located in the Spoiler.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any assistance with this.


For office and travel, I would go with the sennheiser momentums.

Light weight, easy to power, fairly solid, with decent sound quality.

You could also try the Beyer dynamic DT770s. I like them a bit more, but I have no clue how well they do in a portable/office use scenario.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey folks, I made the below post in the Hi-Fi forum a couple weeks ago, and I was suggested to come here.
> 
> Tl;Dr of the blow cut: I use Sennheiser IE80 IEMs. I would like headphones for office and travel use with a very similar sound signature to the IEMs. A significantly longer and more drawn out explanation is located in the Spoiler.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any assistance with this.


How come are you taking only Sennheiser headphones into consideration? I would suggest you getting a pair of DT 770 Pro (32 Ohm). They are the absolute best overhead closed headphones in their price range, second to none, peerless.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This is what confuses me a bit from the reviews that you are reading. Overall, I feel the HE-560 has better midrange, specifically in the upper midrange where I feel the LCD-2 is lacking a bit. The bass is debatable, but I wouldn't say the LCD-2 does bass exceedingly well as the LCD-X and up do bass better. That said, since you haven't listened to HE-560 yet, it's all moot point.


Are you comparing the LCD-2 pre fazor or post fazor to the 560s?

If we are talking about pre fazored, then the mid bass and sub bass on the LCD-2s is so much juicier and full bodied than the 560s.

If we are talking about post fazored, then I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Are you comparing the LCD-2 pre fazor or post fazor to the 560s?
> 
> If we are talking about pre fazored, then the mid bass and sub bass on the LCD-2s is so much juicier and full bodied than the 560s.
> 
> If we are talking about post fazored, then I absolutely agree with you.


They don't make pre-fazor anymore so for the discussion currently, the fazor version. Pre-fazor is a different story, though I wouldn't say it was much more. That said, I found the bass of the HE-560 faster than pre-fazor.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> They don't make pre-fazor anymore so for the discussion currently, the fazor version. Pre-fazor is a different story, though I wouldn't say it was much more. That said, I found the bass of the HE-560 faster than pre-fazor.


I know, but finding a decent used pre fazor LCD-2 is not exactly difficult.

I really do not care for the HE-560s what so ever. However I am really trying to hold out and see what the modding community does with them.

A fully modded HE-500 sounds surprisingly fun and it remains one of my favorite headphones, so I am really hoping that someone can help the 560s become a bit more fun.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Given the variance of the LCD-2 pre-fazor, finding a good one is harder than you think I'd wager. Also, give the quality issues, they are also potential time bombs. That said, I did really love my LCD-2's.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Given the variance of the LCD-2 pre-fazor, finding a good one is harder than you think I'd wager. Also, give the quality issues, they are also potential time bombs. That said, I did really love my LCD-2's.


I'd think that any pre-Fazor pairs which are still working at this point (presuming they got actual use by the previous owner) wouldn't be too likely to die.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd think that any pre-Fazor pairs which are still working at this point (presuming they got actual use by the previous owner) wouldn't be too likely to die.


I'd like to think so too, but given the track record of pre-fazor, there is always that thought in the back of your mind LOL. Mine were fine in the 2-3 (maybe 4?) years that I had them


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Given the variance of the LCD-2 pre-fazor, finding a good one is harder than you think I'd wager. Also, give the quality issues, they are also potential time bombs. That said, I did really love my LCD-2's.


I really feel like the QC issues are overhyped. Out of the 30-40 I have played with only 1 had any real issue and audeze fixed them for free. Sooooooo IDK what to make of it TBH.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I really feel like the QC issues are overhyped. Out of the 30-40 I have played with only 1 had any real issue and audeze fixed them for free. Sooooooo IDK what to make of it TBH.


Most things in life are overhyped, but where there is smoke there is usually some kind of fire. My pair that I sent off was perfect, though the treble sounded mushy at times. If I do go back to high end again, I am eyeing the HD800S or HE1000 actually.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most things in life are overhyped, but where there is smoke there is usually some kind of fire. My pair that I sent off was perfect, though the treble sounded mushy at times. If I do go back to high end again, I am eyeing the HD800S or HE1000 actually.


I am really thinking about picking up a pair of HE1000s.

A lot of people say they suck, but I thought they sounded really good on the DNA 2a3 amp.

I know that hifiman have been make a lot of tube amps to go with their higher end headphones. A lot of people say that the HE-1000s lack clarity and imaging, but the 2a3 amp is famous for its clarity and imaging qualities. I am really curious of the HE-1000s are not somehow tuned for tube amps.

I really want to do some serious testing to figure out what makes the HE-1000 tick.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am really thinking about picking up a pair of HE1000s.
> 
> A lot of people say they suck, but I thought they sounded really good on the DNA 2a3 amp.
> 
> I know that hifiman have been make a lot of tube amps to go with their higher end headphones. A lot of people say that the HE-1000s lack clarity and imaging, but the 2a3 amp is famous for its clarity and imaging qualities. I am really curious of the HE-1000s are not somehow tuned for tube amps.
> 
> I really want to do some serious testing to figure out what makes the HE-1000 tick.


Maybe it's like the HE-6... moar powah!


----------



## boredgunner

I'd be surprised if you haven't come across a modded HE-560, Tjj. It is said to respond very well to modification, people compare it to the HE-5 and LFF Code-X in that regard.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I'd like to think so too, but given the track record of pre-fazor, there is always that thought in the back of your mind LOL. Mine were fine in the 2-3 (maybe 4?) years that I had them


Fair point







. Given that they still seem to have issues with fazor pairs, I don't think it's much higher risk though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Most things in life are overhyped, but where there is smoke there is usually some kind of fire. My pair that I sent off was perfect, though the treble sounded mushy at times. If I do go back to high end again, I am eyeing the HD800S or HE1000 actually.


Can't speak for the HE-1000 but, the 800S has been great all around. Used price on the HE-1000 seems to be leveling out under $2k. I think prices will nosedive if HFM releases another revision within the same span as v1 to v2.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd be surprised if you haven't come across a modded HE-560, Tjj. It is said to respond very well to modification, people compare it to the HE-5 and LFF Code-X in that regard.


TBH, I have only come across 1 person who owned them. Every other time I have seen them, they were being used in some company's demo of either the headphones or some sort of amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe it's like the HE-6... moar powah!


I have yet to hear those on a speaker amp.

Everyone is too darn afraid to plug them into speaker taps.

I have been keeping an eye on prices and looking for a decent deal. I might just pick one up, give it a try, and pull a caenlen.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> For office and travel, I would go with the sennheiser momentums.
> 
> Light weight, easy to power, fairly solid, with decent sound quality.
> 
> You could also try the Beyer dynamic DT770s. I like them a bit more, but I have no clue how well they do in a portable/office use scenario.


I could have sworn that the momentums were on-ears, so I never gave them any thought. I was completely mistaken, so thanks for that suggestion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How come are you taking only Sennheiser headphones into consideration? I would suggest you getting a pair of DT 770 Pro (32 Ohm). They are the absolute best overhead closed headphones in their price range, second to none, peerless.


I am not well versed in terms of audio gear, so my brand knowledge is very limited. A lot of websites I visited have mentioned "the Sennheiser Sound Signature", and since I adore my IE 80s, I figured I should stay true to what I know. That being said, I am open to new suggestions.

And THAT being said, it is intriguing that both of you mentioned the same pair of headphones. I have done a small bit of research, specifically into frequency response curves, and it looks like you guys may be onto something. (I am not sure if I should be looking at these charts, but it seems like a good reference point.)



Spoiler: Sennheiser IE80









Spoiler: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro




http://en.goldenears.net/16131
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-80-ohms-p14947/test.html



I'll have to do some digging around to see if there is somewhere I can try these out in person. I refuse to buy headphones of this caliber without trying them first.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I could have sworn that the momentums were on-ears, so I never gave them any thought. I was completely mistaken, so thanks for that suggestion.
> I am not well versed in terms of audio gear, so my brand knowledge is very limited. A lot of websites I visited have mentioned "the Sennheiser Sound Signature", and since I adore my IE 80s, I figured I should stay true to what I know. That being said, I am open to new suggestions.
> 
> And THAT being said, it is intriguing that both of you mentioned the same pair of headphones. I have done a small bit of research, specifically into frequency response curves, and it looks like you guys may be onto something. (I am not sure if I should be looking at these charts, but it seems like a good reference point.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sennheiser IE80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/16131
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-80-ohms-p14947/test.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do some digging around to see if there is somewhere I can try these out in person. I refuse to buy headphones of this caliber without trying them first.


I'm using a pair of Momentum v1 over-ears at work now







. Great headphones for the office. They're listed as over ear but they're very small so they sit on-ear. The sound signature matches what you're describing too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> As I have said previously, I have never had the chance to personally try the HE-560. I am speaking in relation to what the people said who reviewed and compared those headphones.


HE-560 is junk I owned it for a week, my T20RP Mark 3's run circles around it, and my ZMF runs circles around both.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I strongly disagree with this. Jot is NOT an end game setup. It could be end game to some people in the sense that the DT770 or K7XX can be end game for casuals, but ultimately, it is a low end mid tier setup.


Agreed. The only reason I'm considering the Jotunheim over a Lyr 2/Bifrost Multibit solution is cost... And even then, I wind up contemplating it's bigger brother pairing. But for a K712 and quite possibly the ZMF Vibro Mk II's I suspect it would be plenty for my own desires.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HE-560 is junk I owned it for a week, my T20RP Mark 3's run circles around it, and my ZMF runs circles around both.


But what amp did you use the HE-560's on? If it was the Schiit Fulla, I strongly suspect there wasn't anywhere near enpugh power for them.

~~~~~

In other news, I'm ordering two more pairs of IEM's tomorrow, even though my ZS3's and ATR's aren't even in Canada yet. Going to order in a pair of ED12's as well as ZST's and some more eartips. Hey, more options to try out, and they're fairly cheap, especially with the upcoming sales.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HE-560 is junk I owned it for a week, my T20RP Mark 3's run circles around it, and my ZMF runs circles around both.


I can't speak for ZMF, but I can almost promise you that the HE-560s actually sound better than the T20s.

And yeah, I agree with everyone else. I do not think even the vali 2 would really pair well the the HE-560


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HE-560 is junk I owned it for a week, my T20RP Mark 3's run circles around it, and my ZMF runs circles around both.


That's a bold and controversial statement which I definitely don't agree with. Perhaps it doesn't suit your personal preference sound signature-wise but let me assure you that it isn't junk. I have a modded T50RP + Alpha pads (or even my Alpha Dog) and it doesn't run circles 'round the HE560.....it simply has a different sound sig that some may like, others dislike or even feel ambivalent about. Between the two I have, the HE560 has a cleaner and clearer signature sound (which I prefer), it simply boils down to preference....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

http://www.head-fi.org/t/825148/akg-k-1000-bass-heavy-with-hardwired-stefan-audio-art-endorphin-4-pin-xlr

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

For this price I could buy a CNC machine to make my own headphones.

But then again, when will I ever find a pair of these again?


----------



## caenlen

@everyone I just wanted to see if Pez would get mad at me lol but he never logs in much so nm, but I used Fiio E9 desktop amp for HE-560 and was not impressed, so yeah probably just needed a better amp, in other news, see below:!!!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME!!!!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @everyone I just wanted to see if Pez would get mad at me lol but he never logs in much so nm, but I used Fiio E9 desktop amp for HE-560 and was not impressed, so yeah probably just needed a better amp, in other news, see below:!!!
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME!!!!


I could have sworn Pez mentioned he's been fairly busy the past while, and hasn't had much of a chance to check in on the thread itself due to such. Could have sworn he also mentioned such not that long ago, like last night maybe?









Also, congrats, glad to see they're taking steps to try and fix their technical problems for that drop.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could have sworn Pez mentioned he's been fairly busy the past while, and hasn't had much of a chance to check in on the thread itself due to such. Could have sworn he also mentioned such not that long ago, like last night maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats, glad to see they're taking steps to try and fix their technical problems for that drop.


Yeah he did, but I see him on Steam 24/7 so I call bs!!!! LOL also if you haven't learned by now, I am very weird/odd/eccentric personality DDDDDDD i should warn all of you my doctors have diagnosed me with aspergers, its mild, but it sure does show sometimes doesnt it bb cakes?!?!?!? LOL


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah he did, but I see him on Steam 24/7 so I call bs!!!! LOL


Sounds like he remains logged in. I'm supposedly on Skype and steam 24/7, but rarely answer due to work, not seeing it when in a game, or better yet? Being asleep or doing other things away from computer and/or phone.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> aww yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how would you describe the jump from your t20 to the ZMF?
> Are you still owning a pair? If yes, which earpads? And what amp?


I do! I use them daily at work with a GoVibe Magnum Amp/DAC. It probably pushes them to about 80-90% of their potential. And I'm currently using these earpads. I tried out the leater earpads from Shure prior and didn't care for them with the T50RP. The Alcantara set though is just right, IMO. It's a setup that I absolutely adore using at work, and then am able to appreciate my TH-X00 at home







. I'm currently weighing my options about upgrading my work amp/DAC just for these.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How come are you taking only Sennheiser headphones into consideration? I would suggest you getting a pair of DT 770 Pro (32 Ohm). They are the absolute best overhead closed headphones in their price range, second to none, peerless.


The DT770 is nice, but doesn't follow the particular sound type he's necessarily looking for. That is unless he wants super laid back mids and a sparkly/persistent treble.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I could have sworn that the momentums were on-ears, so I never gave them any thought. I was completely mistaken, so thanks for that suggestion.
> I am not well versed in terms of audio gear, so my brand knowledge is very limited. A lot of websites I visited have mentioned "the Sennheiser Sound Signature", and since I adore my IE 80s, I figured I should stay true to what I know. That being said, I am open to new suggestions.
> 
> And THAT being said, it is intriguing that both of you mentioned the same pair of headphones. I have done a small bit of research, specifically into frequency response curves, and it looks like you guys may be onto something. (I am not sure if I should be looking at these charts, but it seems like a good reference point.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sennheiser IE80
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.goldenears.net/16131
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/casque-audio/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-80-ohms-p14947/test.html
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to do some digging around to see if there is somewhere I can try these out in person. I refuse to buy headphones of this caliber without trying them first.


Where are you located?

If in the US, Guitar Centers more than likely have a DT770 in store. I actually picked up my Fostex T50RP MK3s in a Guitar Center. Previously, I picked up my DT770s from them as well. They've always been super cool about letting me try before buying. If you can, try those two out in a GC (if applicable) and let us know what you like/hate about both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HE-560 is *junk* I owned it for a week, my T20RP Mark 3's run circles around it, and my ZMF runs circles around both.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed. The only reason I'm considering the Jotunheim over a Lyr 2/Bifrost Multibit solution is cost... And even then, I wind up contemplating it's bigger brother pairing. But for a K712 and quite possibly the ZMF Vibro Mk II's I suspect it would be plenty for my own desires.
> But what amp did you use the HE-560's on? If it was the Schiit Fulla, I strongly suspect there wasn't anywhere near enpugh power for them.
> 
> ~~~~~
> 
> In other news, I'm ordering two more pairs of IEM's tomorrow, even though my ZS3's and ATR's aren't even in Canada yet. Going to order in a pair of ED12's as well as ZST's and some more eartips. Hey, more options to try out, and they're fairly cheap, especially with the upcoming sales.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> That's a bold and controversial statement which I definitely don't agree with. Perhaps it doesn't suit your personal preference sound signature-wise but let me assure you that it isn't junk. I have a modded T50RP + Alpha pads (or even my Alpha Dog) and it doesn't run circles 'round the HE560.....it simply has a different sound sig that some may like, others dislike or even feel ambivalent about. Between the two I have, the HE560 has a cleaner and clearer signature sound (which I prefer), it simply boils down to preference....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I could have sworn Pez mentioned he's been fairly busy the past while, and hasn't had much of a chance to check in on the thread itself due to such. Could have sworn he also mentioned such not that long ago, like last night maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, congrats, glad to see they're taking steps to try and fix their technical problems for that drop.


I cry al time







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah he did, but I see him on Steam 24/7 so I call bs!!!! LOL also if you haven't learned by now, I am very weird/odd/eccentric personality DDDDDDD i should warn all of you my doctors have diagnosed me with aspergers, its mild, but it sure does show sometimes doesnt it bb cakes?!?!?!? LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sounds like he remains logged in. I'm supposedly on Skype and steam 24/7, but rarely answer due to work, not seeing it when in a game, or better yet? Being asleep or doing other things away from computer and/or phone.


I love you guys







.

Yeah, I keep my PC on 24/7 outside of long weekends when I am away. Even my amps/DACs stay on pretty much 24/7 for the same reason. I work a midnight to 10AM shift, so that's why you guys already see weird active hours from me







.


----------



## Cybertox

Pez is just playing them gaimz and does not want to be disturbed


----------



## pez

Yeah. I've been playing a lot of Overwatch, so if you ever message me on Steam and I don't answer, 90% of the time work or sleep is to blame. The other 10% is Overwatch







. I play CS:GO, too, so that's the best time to disturb me







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah. I've been playing a lot of Overwatch, so if you ever message me on Steam and I don't answer, 90% of the time work or sleep is to blame. The other 10% is Overwatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I play CS:GO, too, so that's the best time to disturb me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I played the Overwatch beta, just can't get into it, I think I have played so many rounds of shooters in my life, and the realization how meanlingless it all is, ugh I don't know, I get top spot like everytime I play, but after the initial I Am A King type high I get, I am like ugh... I just want to have unique experiences/stories/adventures in games I play... waiting for Dishonored 2 tomorrow actually ^^

@pez and everyone

spotify:track:2lQsQkVilu43cjz7ZLeswm really upbeat song there, makes me smile and the birds singing really well done in soundstage... DD

really good bass on this one if you give it a minute spotify:track:3HMuXylWiUmZ6nlIU3eOJ6 makes my wood cups resonate perfectly... lol amazing DD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I played the Overwatch beta, just can't get into it, I think I have played so many rounds of shooters in my life, and the realization how meanlingless it all is, ugh I don't know, I get top spot like everytime I play, but after the initial I Am A King type high I get, I am like ugh... I just want to have unique experiences/stories/adventures in games I play... waiting for Dishonored 2 tomorrow actually ^^
> 
> @pez and everyone
> 
> spotify:track:2lQsQkVilu43cjz7ZLeswm really upbeat song there, makes me smile and the birds singing really well done in soundstage... DD
> 
> really good bass on this one if you give it a minute spotify:track:3HMuXylWiUmZ6nlIU3eOJ6 makes my wood cups resonate perfectly... lol amazing DD


Did you ever try this song for me like I asked a page or so back? I'm checking those out now







.

spotify:track:2pwdgph51JIwFkhmvZdgAn


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Did you ever try this song for me like I asked a page or so back? I'm checking those out now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> spotify:track:2pwdgph51JIwFkhmvZdgAn


I love it!!!!! Sounds amazing too, but also love the message... wow I may have found a new favorite band ^^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I love it!!!!! Sounds amazing too, but also love the message... wow I may have found a new favorite band ^^


That's a song that's meant a lot to me for quite a long time. What headphone that you currently have do you find it best in? I though the T50RP wouldn't be matched by the TH-X00, but I was very wrong.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's a song that's meant a lot to me for quite a long time. What headphone that you currently have do you find it best in? I though the T50RP wouldn't be matched by the TH-X00, but I was very wrong.


Wait until early next week, I have some DT770 Pro 250 ohm and Status Audio headphones incoming. ^^

but they sound absolutely stunning on my Vibro's, honestly everything sounds stunning on my vibros, I have yet to find a genre that doesn't lol


----------



## pez

Glad to hear you're still enjoying them







. We should have kept a tally of how long you keep a headphone to tell how much you like it







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad to hear you're still enjoying them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . We should have kept a tally of how long you keep a headphone to tell how much you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pioneer SE-A1000 was my very first can and I still enjoy it, SHP-9500 was second, so I kept my first two... LOL

In 2012 I had the ATH-AD700 pink version, but I never got into audiophile stuff until last year... regret to this day selling them, they were not great by any means, but just for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Pioneer SE-A1000 was my very first can and I still enjoy it, SHP-9500 was second, so I kept my first two... LOL
> 
> In 2012 I had the ATH-AD700 pink version, but I never got into audiophile stuff until last year... regret to this day selling them, they were not great by any means, but just for nostalgia reasons.


Nice







. While we're rambling and you liked the first song; check this one out:
spotify:track:08NvLw2MG7g82WaCj7eSUb


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah. I've been playing a lot of Overwatch, so if you ever message me on Steam and I don't answer, 90% of the time work or sleep is to blame. The other 10% is Overwatch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I play CS:GO, too, so that's the best time to disturb me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've consideree getting that game but the $165-170 CAD hit I'd take from buying two copies cools my jets on that one rather quickly (gotta buy two so hubby can play as well). I'd much rather get audio gear, which is also why I haven't purchased Battlefield One as well ^_^;;;;

And lucky you with gravity years shift, I have to worry "normal office hours" because of our clients, who are mainly open during such tikes for some reason - it's like a ton of our customers are in office buildings or something









EDIT: Also, oh man my poor wallet is going to not just beg, but scream for mercy tonight thanks to the sales on AliExpress and GearBest..... But eh, first two sets of additional IEMs ordered (KZ ED12, and KZ ZST from GearBest, since they're like $9.44 and $15.xx CAD on there), and I think I've managed to convince myself into buying a pair of Tennmak Pro's from AliExpress when the sale goes live (alongside a decently varied selection of eartips, and some earphone cases).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've consideree getting that game but the $165-170 CAD hit I'd take from buying two copies cools my jets on that one rather quickly (gotta buy two so hubby can play as well). I'd much rather get audio gear, which is also why I haven't purchased Battlefield One as well ^_^;;;;
> 
> And lucky you with gravity years shift, I have to worry "normal office hours" because of our clients, who are mainly open during such tikes for some reason - it's like a ton of our customers are in office buildings or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, oh man my poor wallet is going to not just beg, but scream for mercy tonight thanks to the sales on AliExpress and GearBest..... But eh, first two sets of additional IEMs ordered (KZ ED12, and KZ ZST from GearBest, since they're like $9.44 and $15.xx CAD on there), and I think I've managed to convince myself into buying a pair of Tennmak Pro's from AliExpress when the sale goes live (alongside a decently varied selection of eartips, and some earphone cases).


Well I'm supporting a few thousand internal customers in APAC, EMEA and LATAM during my shift, so I stay busy







.

Also, is Overwatch that much due to the CAD? It's a $40 game here







.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I'm supporting a few thousand internal customers in APAC, EMEA and LATAM during my shift, so I stay busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, is Overwatch that much due to the CAD? It's a $40 game here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Here the game can be anywhere from $60 to $75 depending on where you buy it from, and some vendors charge 13% sales tax on top of that. When you have to buy two copies to play with a significant other, this can get expensive very quickly


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I'm supporting a few thousand internal customers in APAC, EMEA and LATAM during my shift, so I stay busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, is Overwatch that much due to the CAD? It's a $40 game here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No idea what those acronyms mean, but I can understand how busy taking care of several thousand clients can be.

As for Overwatch, it's still showing as a $60 USD game in Blizzard's store, so that's around $80 CAD for Canadians.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No idea what those acronyms mean, but I can understand how busy taking care of several thousand clients can be.
> 
> As for Overwatch, it's still showing as a $60 USD game in Blizzard's store, so that's around $80 CAD for Canadians.


Asia-Pacific, Europe-Middle East-Africa, and Latin America.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/825148/akg-k-1000-bass-heavy-with-hardwired-stefan-audio-art-endorphin-4-pin-xlr
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> For this price I could buy a CNC machine to make my own headphones.
> 
> But then again, when will I ever find a pair of these again?


The K1000 seems to pop up with somewhat lower or around the same frequency as the HE-60. I suppose if you wanted a specific serial range that's where things get tricky







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @everyone I just wanted to see if Pez would get mad at me lol but he never logs in much so nm, but I used Fiio E9 desktop amp for HE-560 and was not impressed, so yeah probably just needed a better amp, in other news, see below:!!!
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME!!!!


Looks like you get your boring cans after all







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I played the Overwatch beta, just can't get into it, I think I have played so many rounds of shooters in my life, and the realization how meanlingless it all is, ugh I don't know, I get top spot like everytime I play, but after the initial I Am A King type high I get, I am like ugh... I just want to have unique experiences/stories/adventures in games I play... waiting for Dishonored 2 tomorrow actually ^^
> 
> @pez and everyone
> 
> spotify:track:2lQsQkVilu43cjz7ZLeswm really upbeat song there, makes me smile and the birds singing really well done in soundstage... DD
> 
> really good bass on this one if you give it a minute spotify:track:3HMuXylWiUmZ6nlIU3eOJ6 makes my wood cups resonate perfectly... lol amazing DD


That's because FPS just haven't been the same since the glory days







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Here the game can be anywhere from $60 to $75 depending on where you buy it from, and some vendors charge 13% sales tax on top of that. *When you have to buy two copies to play with a significant other, this can get expensive very quickly*


I stick to older games with my brothers primarily for that reason. Especially since I'm the one footing the bill if I want to try a new game







.


----------



## Cybertox

I successfully refunded my Dragonfly Red, got the whole sum back. Going to buy the JDS Element, too bad it is not sold here in Switzerland. Will have to ship it from the US. But its pretty much the best available option for me, really digging the clean and the minimalistic design.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I successfully refunded my Dragonfly Red, got the whole sum back. Going to buy the JDS Element, too bad it is not sold here in Switzerland. Will have to ship it from the US. But its pretty much the best available option for me, really digging the clean and the minimalistic design.


Take a look at their B stock option too. I think they are pretty picky with their A stock so b stock are pretty good also, saves some $$


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: pic


Had no such luck, guess I was a little to late to be considered.









Oh well, just going to have them repair/replace my K7XX's right before the warranty runs out.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'm using a pair of Momentum v1 over-ears at work now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great headphones for the office. They're listed as over ear but *they're very small so they sit on-ear*. The sound signature matches what you're describing too.


That's what I was concerned about. I have fairly tall ears, so that's won't work for me, unfortunately








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Where are you located?
> 
> If in the US, Guitar Centers more than likely have a DT770 in store. I actually picked up my Fostex T50RP MK3s in a Guitar Center. Previously, I picked up my DT770s from them as well. They've always been super cool about letting me try before buying. If you can, try those two out in a GC (if applicable) and let us know what you like/hate about both.


Yes US, specifically Northern VA/Eastern WV area. It looks like the nearest GC is about an hour and 15 minute hike for me (DC area), so I will have to make a day trip out of it. Thanks for the suggestion! And yes, once I give them a try, I will absolutely report back.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Take a look at their B stock option too. I think they are pretty picky with their A stock so b stock are pretty good also, saves some $$


Thanks for the heads up but a $50 discount is not worth the so called "minor cosmetic imperfections".


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That's what I was concerned about. I have fairly tall ears, so that's won't work for me, unfortunately


I have jumbo dumbo ears and the Momentum 2 over ears are really comfortable. The cover the top of the ear and sit on my lobes but are the most comfortable of any of my headphones.

I would try and find some local to try on if I were you. The band is very comfortable too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I'm supporting a few thousand internal customers in APAC, EMEA and LATAM during my shift, so I stay busy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, is Overwatch that much due to the CAD? It's a $40 game here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Overwatch is going on sale to $19.99 on black friday at walmart and best buy online, I am going to wait and grab me a copy then, games never hold value these days, so I just wait 3-6 months and grab them 1/2 or 1/3 the price lol


----------



## paskowitz

IDK if anyone else had their HD6XX order go through, but I thought I would report that mine did.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> IDK if anyone else had their HD6XX order go through, but I thought I would report that mine did.


Yeah, mine did as well. I have immense respect for Massdrop going through every single order to see who ordered first, etc. I thought I was out because I had no email, but I woke up to an email yesterday and it said we noticed you were one of the first who tried to order, lol... so awesome of them.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, mine did as well. I have immense respect for Massdrop going through every single order to see who ordered first, etc. I thought I was out because I had no email, but I woke up to an email yesterday and it said we noticed you were one of the first who tried to order, lol... so awesome of them.


That is pretty cool of them. I seriously considered picking up a set just because but as I already have a set of HD650s I figured that would just be greedy.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That's what I was concerned about. I have fairly tall ears, so that's won't work for me, unfortunately


This is only what I've found with the first version of the Momentums, I haven't tried the new version yet. Even so the v1 are still comfortable and it doesn't take a lot of volume to eliminate any office noise. There isn't a lot of noise leakage but I haven't properly tested this myself, only going off a colleague saying it was fine. I'd still get it tested before you decide to play something NSFW







. Only thing I do find is after a few hours I'll slightly reseat the headphones on my ear as I wear glasses so the the clamp on my ears can push against the glasses arms slightly. Not a biggy and for the $100 AUD I'm very happy with them as a work headphone







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Asia-Pacific, Europe-Middle East-Africa, and Latin America.


Ahhhhhh, many thanks.


----------



## caenlen

For those of you wondering how I got my GTX 1080 for $480, well the deal is back up and only $445 this time for a brand new sealed GTX 1080.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1615709/jet-zotac-gtx-1080-amp-445-shipped-new

cheers bros, enjoy, still in stock as of this writing, but I doubt it lasts long, they always sell out quick


----------



## Shardnax

I'm waiting it out for the 1080ti or next line of cards at this point.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My poor wallet thinks it's a dead man walking... Just under seven hours to go and some of the deals I've been eyeing up go live. Not that I'm spending a lot of cash on those deals, but still. One "last" pair of IEM's being ordered, I'm going to splurge a bit and also try out the Tennmak Pro's... The four pairs of Knowledge Zenith earphones are already paid for (with my zs3's and atr's hopefully coming in soon)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My poor wallet thinks it's a dead man walking... Just under seven hours to go and some of the deals I've been eyeing up go live. Not that I'm spending a lot of cash on those deals, but still. One "last" pair of IEM's being ordered, I'm going to splurge a bit and also try out the Tennmak Pro's... The four pairs of Knowledge Zenith earphones are already paid for (with my zs3's and atr's hopefully coming in soon)


You sound as insane as me with your IEM's, lol DDDD I have two more cans arriving tomorrow myself, and paying for my HD6xx


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You sound as insane as me with your IEM's, lol DDDD I have two more cans arriving tomorrow myself, and paying for my HD6xx


I'm trying out a variety of inexpensive ones to see if...

A) I can find a body style that doesn't irritate my ears
B) to try out different approaches with tuning and design (almost all of the four I've ordered have noticeably different approaches, and the ZST's are a hybrid balanced armature plus dynamic driver)
C) if the first is met, a viable alternative to my ATH-M50X's when out and about because I'm sooooooooo tired of having them around my neck when I'm done listen in to music
D) curiosity about supposed basshead IEM's and if I'd even like them.

So far, including pairs for hubby I think I haven't even broken $100 CAD all in. I'll check when I get back to my computer.

EDIT: For the four different pairs of KZ earphones... $94.62 CAD total spent at GearBest. For Starline and Spiral eartips, $12.87 CAD spent on AliExpress. Grand total so far is $107.49 CAD, including various shipping fees and the fact we're actually talking EIGHT pairs of IEMs, two pairs of starline eartips, and four full sets of KZ Spiral ear tips (because there's a lot of red/blue bundles out there







). Not a bad haul overall, I'd say.... Doubly so since I'm only going to be spending another $50 CAD or so in 5.75 hours (Tennmak Pro's, a 3' 3.5mm m/m cable for my work truck, four pairs of KZ Comply memory foam eartips, and two KZ earphone cases), bringing that total just shy of $160 CAD for hubby to get to try out four pairs of IEM's, and I get to try out five. I get an extra one because he wants some DLC for a game instead - he feels four will be enough to work through initially.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I'm using a pair of Momentum v1 over-ears at work now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Great headphones for the office. They're listed as over ear but they're very small so they sit on-ear. The sound signature matches what you're describing too.


Wait.. There's over-ear Momentum V1? I thought they're all on-ears?

In a related news.. yesterday I successfully "persuade" my friend to purchase Momentum V1.. it's currently on sale in my country, about $66.


----------



## Spork13

I got some good news today.
The faulty STAX amp I bought some months ago id finally repaired and will be sent back to me tomorrow.
By next weekend I will finally be able to listen to my 404's with a decent amp.








Now to see if the seller will pay for at least a part of my repair costs...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I got some good news today.
> The faulty STAX amp I bought some months ago id finally repaired and will be sent back to me tomorrow.
> By next weekend I will finally be able to listen to my 404's with a decent amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if the seller will pay for at least a part of my repair costs...


Congrats, I am jelly, the 404's are supposed to have the best female vocals of any can I think is what tjjangel said. I am jelly. Will trade you my Vibros and vali 2 and more for them someday if you want :LDDDDD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Uggggh, one more hour to go and I can buy these darn IEM's (and a few accessories) and then go to bed. Waking up at 5am through the week isn't very conducive to staying up to 1am the next "morning" in order to buy at a sale price. Was tempted to try and sneak a second set of IEM's into the purchase, but nope, I'm good, I'm happy, I'll have five different pairs of the blasted things to go through over the next two months or so, with most of them having delivery dates before the Yule break. Definitely looking forward to getting my paws on some of them ^_^

The IE800 clones/diy/moddedcopies are tempting (the Senfer DT2+ are the ones I almost pulled the trigger on) but with five other models already either on the way (KZ ATR's and ZS3's), in processing (KZ ED12's and ZST's), or about to be purchased (Tennmak Pro's) I figured enough was enough, especially since we're talking something I've never had much luck with in the past... But the ones I've chosen are all over/around the ear for the wires, so I'm hoping such a mounting means no pressure on the cartilage just above my earlobe ^_^


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe single greatest move I have made in all my wheelings and dealings is grabbing vali 2, a few different tubes at $10 a pop, and aModi Multibit DAC... it makes any can sound fantastic. and it makes great cans sound heavenly.

Not selling my amp/dac combo as long as I live. it has given my t20's soundstage and imaging when they had none, it has given me vibro's clarity, even my little $21 plantronics headset, the bass now rumbles more... its just absolutely amazing, I feel like I am center row seat at a concert with all my cans now

my current favorite tube is Amperex (cost me $10 for 3 of them so its not too expensive of a hobby), second favorite is Golden Lion, 3rd is Philips JAN, 4th is Electro Harmonix, 5th is Stock Schitt


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I got some good news today.
> The faulty STAX amp I bought some months ago id finally repaired and will be sent back to me tomorrow.
> By next weekend I will finally be able to listen to my 404's with a decent amp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to see if the seller will pay for at least a part of my repair costs...


And I have not received an invitation?

DO YOU NOT SEE MY AVATAR SIR!!!!!!

I expect cookies and beer at this event.









Edit: wow, I haven't changed my avatar in years and the moment I do I make a stupid joke.

I never cease to amaze myself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe single greatest move I have made in all my wheelings and dealings is grabbing vali 2, a few different tubes at $10 a pop, and aModi Multibit DAC... it makes any can sound fantastic. and it makes great cans sound heavenly.
> 
> Not selling my amp/dac combo as long as I live. it has given my t20's soundstage and imaging when they had none, it has given me vibro's clarity, even my little $21 plantronics headset, the bass now rumbles more... its just absolutely amazing, I feel like I am center row seat at a concert with all my cans now
> 
> my current favorite tube is Amperex (cost me $10 for 3 of them so its not too expensive of a hobby), second favorite is Golden Lion, 3rd is Philips JAN, 4th is Electro Harmonix, 5th is Stock Schitt


Give it a week. You will have the 02 and Odac combo telling us about distortion figures and wave form graphs. Then you will get an old receiver and tell us that NOS gear is the best.

Somewhere in the middle I will come in with a blow torch and fix this t20 problem and replace them with HE-500s.

Then you will go back to electrostatics.

Then you will go back to ireland and figure out how many other great and amazing products there are in the UK.

Finally you will find out that speakers>>>>>>>>>> headphones and this will all be behind us.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe single greatest move I have made in all my wheelings and dealings is grabbing vali 2, a few different tubes at $10 a pop, and aModi Multibit DAC... it makes any can sound fantastic. and it makes great cans sound heavenly.
> 
> Not selling my amp/dac combo as long as I live. it has given my t20's soundstage and imaging when they had none, it has given me vibro's clarity, even my little $21 plantronics headset, the bass now rumbles more... its just absolutely amazing, I feel like I am center row seat at a concert with all my cans now
> 
> my current favorite tube is Amperex (cost me $10 for 3 of them so its not too expensive of a hobby), second favorite is Golden Lion, 3rd is Philips JAN, 4th is Electro Harmonix, 5th is Stock Schitt


Vali 2 will never happen because of one HUGE reason: volume knob is too small. I'm not moving from an O2+ODAC Rev.B where my biggest complaint is the occasionally grainy feeling potentiometer and lack of control due to the knob being so small.... To another product that suffers the same fate.







And if I'm going tube, I'm going more towards an "all in" approach like the Lyr 2 (and it's full fledged solid state mode with the LISST tubes I can fall back upon if I choose to), which has a wonderfully lovely volume knob of an appropriate size. Or, more appropriately, the Asgard 2 is "only" $80 USD more than a Vali 2 but comes with a bigger volume knob ~_^

Will I like what tubes bring to the table? Who knows, that's another day, and another discovery to be made when I get to that point... But I won't lie - I am leaning rather heavily towards the idea of running full solid state but the hybrid mode is tempting. Given that a Lyr 2 / Bifrost Multibit setup is easily $1,600 CAD I suspect that other priorities will be taken care of first before I start saving up for such.

....Ah, looks like a Lyr 2 just tubes plus a Bifrost Multibit, and two sets of PYST cables (RCA, as well as USB) will cost $1,173 USD shipped FedEx International Priority.... Which is $1,582.47 CAD. Not a bad ballpark guess, I was only $17.53 CAD off!


----------



## Spork13

You guys (and girls) do realise that larger volume knobs are easy to fit and cheap to purchase?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sanded-Universal-48x22mm-SOLID-Aluminum-VOLUME-CONTROL-AUDIO-1-4-Silver-KNOB-/331437626200?hash=item4d2b38d358:g:4jsAAMXQWlFRxCsW


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Vali 2 will never happen because of one HUGE reason: volume knob is too small. I'm not moving from an O2+ODAC Rev.B where my biggest complaint is the occasionally grainy feeling potentiometer and lack of control due to the knob being so small.... To another product that suffers the same fate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I'm going tube, I'm going more towards an "all in" approach like the Lyr 2 (and it's full fledged solid state mode with the LISST tubes I can fall back upon if I choose to), which has a wonderfully lovely volume knob of an appropriate size. Or, more appropriately, the Asgard 2 is "only" $80 USD more than a Vali 2 but comes with a bigger volume knob ~_^
> 
> Will I like what tubes bring to the table? Who knows, that's another day, and another discovery to be made when I get to that point... But I won't lie - I am leaning rather heavily towards the idea of running full solid state but the hybrid mode is tempting. Given that a Lyr 2 / Bifrost Multibit setup is easily $1,600 CAD I suspect that other priorities will be taken care of first before I start saving up for such.
> 
> ....Ah, looks like a Lyr 2 just tubes plus a Bifrost Multibit, and two sets of PYST cables (RCA, as well as USB) will cost $1,173 USD shipped FedEx International Priority.... Which is $1,582.47 CAD. Not a bad ballpark guess, I was only $17.53 CAD off!






Just fyi for you, if you read up on head fi a lot of people seem to say Bitfrost multibit is not worth the cost over schiit modi multibit, some even say it sounds better than bitfrost multi. Also, I have read similar reviews on Vali 2 sounding better than Valhalla 2, not sure about Lyr 2, but yeah Vali 2 packs way above its pay grade, money isn't everything.

@tjjangel lulz


----------



## catbuster

Could any1 recommed closed headphones for around 100 eur? (i am in Europe). I listen to all kind of music and just looking for good all rounder too block some outside noises...

edit: i have no amp, i will use headphones indoors only


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Could any1 recommed closed headphones for around 100 eur? (i am in Europe). I listen to all kind of music and just looking for good all rounder too block some outside noises...


Do you have a headphone amp? If yes, then:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fostex-T40RP-Closed-Professional-Headphones/dp/B013E7Z56E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1478863192&sr=8-1&keywords=fostex+t40rp+mk3

If no, then:

Wait for someone else to respond.

Also, if portable only, then never mind my recommendation, mine is meant for desktop use only with a desktop headphone amp.

If portable... try to find Monoprice 8323, it is only around 30 Euro, don't pay more for it than that, as it only costs $15 in the states, but it sounds like 100 Euro cans and doesn't need an amp.









edit ----

Also, they only want $17 shipping to Lithuania, and these are amazing closed back cans for the price, also, does not require an amp. You will hear details you never heard before, and it is better than 8323.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Creative-Aurvana-Live-Lightweight-Headphone-Band-Black-USA-Seller-Music-NIB/272411224662?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D38661%26meid%3Dcb8a834c560d46f0b492fd1576f7ed49%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D112193950530#shpCntId


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Could any1 recommed closed headphones for around 100 eur? (i am in Europe). I listen to all kind of music and just looking for good all rounder too block some outside noises...


ATH-M40X (over-ear)
ATH-M30X (over-ear)
Grado Prestige Series SR80e (on-ear)
Sennheiser HD 280 Pro

Those seem like some pretty decent headphones, definitely good for their price range. However I dont have any personal experiences with those headphones. I would suggest the DT 770 (32 Ohm) but those are slightly over your budget, I believe they are somewhere between $130-$150. However they are big closed over-head studio headphones with an irreplaceable cable so not sure whether they would suit your needs all that well. I personally use the Custom One Pro which are my portable all rounder for noise cancellation and general music enjoyment but they surpass your budget by quite a bit. They do however have a great sound quality, replaceable parts and very good noise isolation, they are also adjustable.


----------



## catbuster

Thanks for quick replies will check them out, i have no amp and gonna use headphones at home only. (edited my previous post with aditional info)


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Thanks for quick replies will check them out, i have no amp and gonna use headphones at home only. (edited my previous post with aditional info)


All the headphones I mentioned have low impedance and will work well without an amp. If you are going to be using them at home then I would highly suggest getting the DT 770, they are simply the best headphones within their price range. I would advise trying them out before buying if you have such an opportunity.

Edit: However make sure you get the 32 Ohm model.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> All the headphones I mentioned have low impedance and will work well without an amp. If you are going to be using them at home then I would highly suggest getting the DT 770, they are simply the best headphones within their price range. I would advise trying them out before buying if you have such an opportunity.
> 
> Edit: However make sure you get the 32 Ohm model.


I almost mentioned the M40x as well, but the M40x sounds a ton better if you upgrade the earpads to HM5 angled pleathers (according to Zeos), and I didn't want to overwhelm this newcomer, but yeah stock they are good too I guess. Zeos also says Alcantara are a must buy for the t50/t40/t20's but I actually prefer the stock pads, fits my ears perfect for some reason, very comfy. ^^ So yeah, M40x you should find for 90 Euro or something, those are pretty decent for the price.

Sounds like you don't own a amp, so yeah forget I ever mentioned the T40s. Cheers mate


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Thanks for quick replies will check them out, i have no amp and gonna use headphones at home only. (edited my previous post with aditional info)


ATH M40x user for about 2 months here. Sound is detailed, accurate. Considered rather flat. As what others have said; sound stage is a bit small, treble sliiiightly harsh at first, but now just nice (perhaps it requires some burn in period). Comfort-wise could be better. The pads foam is a bit too hard for my liking.

Other than ATH Mxx x series, you can also try:

- Sennheiser HD 4.20
- Sennheiser HD 4.30
- Sennheiser HD 461
- Sennheiser HD 471
- Creative Aurvana Live! 2
- Takstar 80 Pro or Gemini DJ HSR-1000

(I've tried them all except the Takstar 80 Pro - but perhaps you can find one & try before buying)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> All the headphones I mentioned have low impedance and will work well without an amp. If you are going to be using them at home then I would highly suggest getting the DT 770, they are simply the best headphones within their price range. I would advise trying them out before buying if you have such an opportunity.
> 
> Edit: However make sure you get the 32 Ohm model.
> 
> 
> 
> I almost mentioned the M40x as well, but the M40x sounds a ton better if you upgrade the earpads to HM5 angled pleathers (according to Zeos), and I didn't want to overwhelm this newcomer, but yeah stock they are good too I guess. Zeos also says Alcantara are a must buy for the t50/t40/t20's but I actually prefer the stock pads, fits my ears perfect for some reason, very comfy. ^^ So yeah, M40x you should find for 90 Euro or something, those are pretty decent for the price.
> 
> Sounds like you don't own a amp, so yeah forget I ever mentioned the T40s. Cheers mate
Click to expand...

I absolutely love my M40x as my budget option to enter the better cans arena. I do have a little Fiio E18 DAC/AMP I bring with me everywhere, but the M40x's can easily be driven off on-board audio or an iPhone.

I also recommend changing the pads eventually though, if you have large ears, you can look at the Shure HPAEC940: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005OM06RG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.

If you want some stupid comfortable velour pads, Massdrop has a good pair every once in a while that I jumped on and use for 8 hours a day at work with no issues at all: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ath-m50x-velour-earpads.

The ones on Massdrop have small ear holes, but are far more comfortable than the Shure ones. Both are noticeable upgrades over the ones included with the M40x's though.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I also recommend changing the pads eventually though, if you have large ears, you can look at the Shure HPAEC940: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005OM06RG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
> 
> If you want some stupid comfortable velour pads, Massdrop has a good pair every once in a while that I jumped on and use for 8 hours a day at work with no issues at all: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ath-m50x-velour-earpads.


Thanks for the info. Looking for a comfortable pads myself.

Brainwavz & the Shure are a bit on the pricey side. Any budget memory foam pad alternative for the ATH M40x?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I also recommend changing the pads eventually though, if you have large ears, you can look at the Shure HPAEC940: https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B005OM06RG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1.
> 
> If you want some stupid comfortable velour pads, Massdrop has a good pair every once in a while that I jumped on and use for 8 hours a day at work with no issues at all: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ath-m50x-velour-earpads.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Looking for a comfortable pads myself.
> 
> Brainwavz & the Shure are a bit on the pricey side. Any budget memory foam pad alternative for the ATH M40x?
Click to expand...

Not sure about memory foam pads. I only tried the stock ones which led to my ears heating up and a few reviews all said that the pads broke down over time. The Shure pads are much larger, but also are slightly oversized for the M40x where they mount and have a little bit of play, but nothing that affects comfort, just need to be adjusted once in a while. The Massdrop ones are a nice tight fir on the headphones themselves, have around the same size interior as the stock pads (if I recall correctly) but are miles more comfortable and I have no issues with a full 8 hours of listening while at the office moving my head constantly.

If you can't wait for Massdrop, these are the same ones: http://www.soundprofessionals.com/cgi-bin/gold/item/AT-135409020-VELVET


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I have always considered the Bifrost poor value personally speaking.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Just fyi for you, if you read up on head fi a lot of people seem to say Bitfrost multibit is not worth the cost over schiit modi multibit, some even say it sounds better than bitfrost multi. Also, I have read similar reviews on Vali 2 sounding better than Valhalla 2, not sure about Lyr 2, but yeah Vali 2 packs way above its pay grade, money isn't everything.
> 
> @tjjangel lulz


The vali 2 and the valhalla 2 are totally different amps. The valhalla 2 is a full OTL amp with a very high output impedance.

If some idiot is comparing those two amps, they had best be using the HD600/650 to make their claims.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You guys (and girls) do realise that larger volume knobs are easy to fit and cheap to purchase?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sanded-Universal-48x22mm-SOLID-Aluminum-VOLUME-CONTROL-AUDIO-1-4-Silver-KNOB-/331437626200?hash=item4d2b38d358:g:4jsAAMXQWlFRxCsW


Ahhh, while it does solve the problem it then makes it so there's now this gargantuan volume knob on a small box ^_^;;;; Definitely solves the problem, but brings about an aesthetics issue for me (aka I'm picky, lol), and it also leaves the initial problem about the grainy feeling potentiometer. ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Just fyi for you, if you read up on head fi a lot of people seem to say Bitfrost multibit is not worth the cost over schiit modi multibit, some even say it sounds better than bitfrost multi. Also, I have read similar reviews on Vali 2 sounding better than Valhalla 2, not sure about Lyr 2, but yeah Vali 2 packs way above its pay grade, money isn't everything.
> 
> @tjjangel lulz


Instead of saying "it's interesting how there are so many opinions on the internet, it's like there's a ton of people on it" I'll focus more on something more important... If I'm buying separates, I want them to be the same size. Aesthetics are a HUUUUUGE thing for me. People are going to say various things about the Modi Multibit and how it's a giant slayer because it's significantly cheaper than other solutions (it's pretty much 2.5x cheaper than a Bifrost Multibit after all!), but at the same time a few compromises did have to be made to shoehorn it into such a small box. Will those design "compromises" actually affect the sound? Probably not, but I do know that price affects opinions no matter how unbiased someone wishes to be.

Bifrost is also upgradeable if so desired.

Vali 2 remains as something I won't even look at due to the small volume knob and the potentiometer they use, Valhalla I'm leery of as it's an OTL and I'll be using IEM's and low impedence headphones, not to mention the fact that the Lyr is a hybrid for only $100 USD more and is well known for being a rather flexible amplifier.

In the end, I'm looking at a wide variety of options that are on the market, but it will be some time before I actually commit to upgrading. ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have always considered the Bifrost poor value personally speaking.


Any particular reasons why you consider it as such? Colour me curious.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Any particular reasons why you consider it as such? Colour me curious.


There are other options that are comparable that are cheaper would be the simplest reason.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> There are other options that are comparable that are cheaper would be the simplest reason.


Definitely good to know. Odds are I'll be more than happy with the Jotunheim though, as that's the main thing I'm thinking.... HeadphoneBar sells them for $680ish CAD (DAC version is coming later this month), and I suspect it will be a solid improvement over the O2+ODAC Rev.B (which would wind up being moved to the bedroom and/or my arts-ing desk with a Rune Audio player), not to mention also not being excessively expensive.

...I swear deciding on the Jotunheim has absolutely nothing to do with the various perks and promises hubby offered if we factored a pair of HTC Vives into the tax return as well. Those toootally had no effect whatsoever on this decision.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The vali 2 and the valhalla 2 are totally different amps. The valhalla 2 is a full OTL amp with a very high output impedance.
> 
> If some idiot is comparing those two amps, they had best be using the HD600/650 to make their claims.


It was said in this review here, and I trust the guy, meh. It's whatever, I love my AMP/DAC setup, it kicks major butt.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It was said in this review here, and I trust the guy, meh. It's whatever, I love my AMP/DAC setup, it kicks major butt.


Doesn't seem like he specified which headphones, but like Tjj said if he had in mind any lower impedance headphone then


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Doesn't seem like he specified which headphones, but like Tjj said if he had in mind any lower impedance headphone then






If you look at all his gear and cans though... I am pretty sure he knows what he is doing, several thousand dollars of equipment there... I highly doubt someone gets to that level without learning a little bit.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> If you look at all his gear and cans though... I am pretty sure he knows what he is doing, several thousand dollars of equipment there... I highly doubt someone gets to that level without learning a little bit.


My fiance has thousands of dollars worth of shoes and clothes, but doesn't know a damn thing about fashion... at least not IMO.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Doesn't seem like he specified which headphones, but like Tjj said if he had in mind any lower impedance headphone then


My thoughts exactly.

But then again, he said it in such a passing way that I really think there is more to what he said.

He does seem to know some basics, so I would be very surprised if he just forgot about input impedance.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> If you look at all his gear and cans though... I am pretty sure he knows what he is doing, several thousand dollars of equipment there... I highly doubt someone gets to that level without learning a little bit.


Ummmmmmmmmmmm no?

I mean I am sure he knows something sure, but your argument is 10000% wrong.

Audio companies, especially at the high end, go out of their way to make sure that their customers get good sound without the customer having to lift a finger.

The store that I went to in DC has had a couple customers who paid 100K+ for speaker setups and then just left them at the store for years. Then suddenly remembered them and picked them up.

The high end world is filled with people who IMO are just plain stupid because they can afford to be completely ignorant.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ummmmmmmmmmmm no?
> 
> I mean I am sure he knows something sure, but your argument is 10000% wrong.
> 
> Audio companies, especially at the high end, go out of their way to make sure that their customers get good sound without the customer having to lift a finger.
> 
> The store that I went to in DC has had a couple customers who paid 100K+ for speaker setups and then just left them at the store for years. Then suddenly remembered them and picked them up.
> 
> The high end world is filled with people who IMO are just plain stupid because they can afford to be completely ignorant.


Fair point. That goes for a lot of things, you are right.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fair point. That goes for a lot of things, you are right.


BTW, you should totally get some risers and do the two triode tubes.

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much better.

All of my amps use single triode tubes or pentode tubes wired in triode mode.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fair point. That goes for a lot of things, you are right.


"All the gear and no idea." is the term often used. My circle of friends use it for guys with all the latest, most expensive gear (this can include six digit boats) who couldn't catch a fish if you threw it to them.
Not saying this applies to reviewer in video.


----------



## caenlen

5 hours of random Jazz, a hard pear cider on ice, and my Pioneer SE-A1000, and yes, yes it does Jazz better than my Vibros

it was a good night boys, I'm out ~ doesn't get any better


----------



## Cybertox

Got my e-mail answered.

Quote:


> thanks for your E-Mail and your Feedback.
> First I would like to say sorry in the name of beyerdynamic for problems you had
> with our products.
> 
> The quality problems we have with the earpads are well known and we recently
> changed the supplier because of this issues.
> I hope that we will show a better performance in the future. If your last pair
> will also break, I would recommend to ask our service for a pair of black velour
> earpads. These will last much longer and work fine with the COP.
> 
> Regarding the DT1990 Pro I will discuss your feedback with our engineers. I
> personally never had a problem with changing the earpads and i think it is very
> easy due to the same nose we installed from the custom one pro. But you are not
> the first who has this problems so maybe we should think about a better
> explenation.
> I recently posted a video on facebook where I show how to change the earpads:
> https://www.facebook.com/joscha.kretschmann/videos/10202187489646767/
> 
> Hope this helps you and let's you overcome your fruststration.
> 
> Once again sorry for the trouble you had and don't hesitate to contact me if you
> need anything.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Joscha Kretschmann
> Product Manager Studio & Broadcast // Business Unit Headphones


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Here the game can be anywhere from $60 to $75 depending on where you buy it from, and some vendors charge 13% sales tax on top of that. When you have to buy two copies to play with a significant other, this can get expensive very quickly


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No idea what those acronyms mean, but I can understand how busy taking care of several thousand clients can be.
> 
> As for Overwatch, it's still showing as a $60 USD game in Blizzard's store, so that's around $80 CAD for Canadians.


Ah, well there's the 'standard' edition that they don't usually advertise that's $40 here







. I imagine that has to exist for you guys, though. 13% sales tax though....bleh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Asia-Pacific, Europe-Middle East-Africa, and Latin America.


This







. I have to remember I had no idea what the acronyms were before this job, either







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That's what I was concerned about. I have fairly tall ears, so that's won't work for me, unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes US, specifically Northern VA/Eastern WV area. It looks like the nearest GC is about an hour and 15 minute hike for me (DC area), so I will have to make a day trip out of it. Thanks for the suggestion! And yes, once I give them a try, I will absolutely report back.


Yeah, they usually have a great staff! Good luck







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, well there's the 'standard' edition that they don't usually advertise that's $40 here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I imagine that has to exist for you guys, though. 13% sales tax though....bleh.


It's 13% HST (Harmonized Sales Tax) that the other person has to deal with, we only have 5% GST here in Alberta ^_^ 13% is in three different provinces, although after Canada Day (July 1st) of this year we're down to just one that has such - Ontario. New Brunswick and Newfoundland bumped up to 15%

In other news, wow.... Was my guess ever on the mark... $79.99 CAD at Best Buy for Origins Edition (same price at EBGames), and apparently that's the only edition they stock around here. Weird.


----------



## caenlen

Just paid for my HD6xx, $199.99 total, woot go massdrop


----------



## Spork13

Let me know when you sell them, in case minime mk1 doesn't like the HE-350 for xmas. His b'day is in Jan.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Let me know when you sell them, in case minime mk1 doesn't like the HE-350 for xmas. His b'day is in Jan.


lol







@ spork

these headphones just arrived in the mail today... https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BDX1IVW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 I have to admit they are the best *closed can* I have heard in awhile (they dont come close to my vibros of course) and they are awlays out of stuck, i got lucky they were only in stock for 5 mins


----------



## boom50cal

been awhile since I've been here...

Still rocking my Audio Technica AD700's, 4 years strong now.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boom50cal*
> 
> been awhile since I've been here...
> 
> Still rocking my Audio Technica AD700's, 4 years strong now.


Those were made in Japan. The successors are made in China.


----------



## boom50cal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Those were made in Japan. The successors are made in China.


Have no complaints from them. Been happy with them ever since I bought them. Have a pair of JVC HA-RX900's up in my closet that I bought summer of 2011 that still work great too.

can't say the same for the 4 pairs of Klipsch Image S4's I've ran through since 2011. Getting a drivers license really put a stop to my earbud destruction.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I strongly disagree with this. Jot is NOT an end game setup. It could be end game to some people in the sense that the DT770 or K7XX can be end game for casuals, but ultimately, it is a low end mid tier setup.


Where does mid-fi end and high-end begin?

If I were a jerk (I am) I could easily call every other setup here mid-fi at best. I'm sure there are people with esoteric crap like the DAVE and MSB stuff that might say the same to me.

I think "end-game" is subjective.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Where does mid-fi end and high-end begin?
> 
> If I were a jerk (I am) I could easily call every other setup here mid-fi at best. I'm sure there are people with esoteric crap like the DAVE and MSB stuff that might say the same to me.
> 
> I think "end-game" is subjective.


End game is when you personally feel no desire for more. For most people that's Beats.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> End game is when you personally feel no desire for more. For most people that's Beats.


It IS possible to use Beats and Endgame in the same sentence!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> End game is when you personally feel no desire for more. For most people that's Beats.


True, but a surprising amount of those people are rather caught off guard by not only how much nicer overall the sound is from a "good" pair of headphones, but even more so when they remember you had them plug said pair of headphones into their own phone.... Either that or friends are mine are more curious about my gear than the average person, doubly so since I try to keep the language I speak in as English, and not audiophile or audio geek.

In other news, I really shouldn't have looked into the Schiit two channel stuff, now I'm contemplating the idea of a higher end headphone rig AND a nice speaker setup, even though speakers would probably cause some serious issues in the place I live in.... On the flipside, EQing the bass down on semi-decent bookshelf speakers would mean no more boring BLECH audio coming out of the television for those times when we aren't using my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 to watch movies... Yup, an HTPC that technically has a higher cost put into the audio gear than the PC itself since it's current parts are hand me downs from old gaming rigs.... And Schiit's two channel stuff looks rather gorgeous. In fact, when I linked pics of it to hubby, his first question was "so, when are we getting some of it?" followed quickly by "It's going to be after we get our HTC Vives, right?!!!!!!!" as well as "We're still getting at least the Jotunheims for our gaming rigs, right???!?!!?!!?!"

I swear, I'm married to an enabler. Doubly so because through him he helped me realize I actually would be staying under my budget even for a total "end game" scenario (Freya, Yggdrasil, two amplifiers, and some sort of decently priced but lovely sounding speakers)









EDIT: Did I also mention he's seriously trying to find ways to coax me into going with a Lyr 2 / Bifrost Multibit setup, and is even working towards coaxing me into going whole hog and deciding on the Mjolnir 2 / Gungnir Multibit combo?


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe does Yggdrasil really sound that much better than my modi multibit? I really think DAC's are overrated, I do notice a difference in my fulla to the modi multibit... but not much, and in some songs I prefer the fulla because it makes vocals more forward... I sometimes wonder if DAC's are not better than other DAC's, just simply have a different sound style, which is ultimately, preference.

Quite happy with my multibit and vali 2 combo, pretty sure it is my endgame personally speaking anyway. headphones might change often, but i think i am done in that area.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> True, but a surprising amount of those people are rather caught off guard by not only how much nicer overall the sound is from a "good" pair of headphones, but even more so when they remember you had them plug said pair of headphones into their own phone.... Either that or friends are mine are more curious about my gear than the average person, doubly so since I try to keep the language I speak in as English, and not audiophile or audio geek.
> 
> In other news, I really shouldn't have looked into the Schiit two channel stuff, now I'm contemplating the idea of a higher end headphone rig AND a nice speaker setup, even though speakers would probably cause some serious issues in the place I live in.... On the flipside, EQing the bass down on semi-decent bookshelf speakers would mean no more boring BLECH audio coming out of the television for those times when we aren't using my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 to watch movies... Yup, an HTPC that technically has a higher cost put into the audio gear than the PC itself since it's current parts are hand me downs from old gaming rigs.... And Schiit's two channel stuff looks rather gorgeous. In fact, when I linked pics of it to hubby, his first question was "so, when are we getting some of it?" followed quickly by "It's going to be after we get our HTC Vives, right?!!!!!!!" as well as "We're still getting at least the Jotunheims for our gaming rigs, right???!?!!?!!?!"
> 
> I swear, I'm married to an enabler. Doubly so because through him he helped me realize I actually would be staying under my budget even for a total "end game" scenario (Freya, Yggdrasil, two amplifiers, and some sort of decently priced but lovely sounding speakers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Did I also mention he's seriously trying to find ways to coax me into going with a Lyr 2 / Bifrost Multibit setup, and is even working towards coaxing me into going whole hog and deciding on the Mjolnir 2 / Gungnir Multibit combo?


I'd get the Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III instead as TJJ will recommend, which can be upgraded whenever you wish. Maybe get this amp too, such a versatile thing:

http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

I have the MK1 version and it sounds very nice with the HD 600, and the MK3 is a big improvement over it. Can run it with or without the transformers.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Should I consider HD 6XX for $200 if I own HD 598 and ATH M50S?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Should I consider HD 6XX for $200 if I own HD 598 and ATH M50S?












YES!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe does Yggdrasil really sound that much better than my modi multibit? I really think DAC's are overrated, I do notice a difference in my fulla to the modi multibit... but not much, and in some songs I prefer the fulla because it makes vocals more forward... I sometimes wonder if DAC's are not better than other DAC's, just simply have a different sound style, which is ultimately, preference.
> 
> Quite happy with my multibit and vali 2 combo, pretty sure it is my endgame personally speaking anyway. headphones might change often, but i think i am done in that area.


I've no idea, as I've never listened to any of them, but I suspect it's more along the lines of "it's possible". Will it sound 9.2x better than the Modi Multibit? More than likely not. Odds are though, given that my "end game" speaker setup would have a budget of no more than $10k CAD (of which the Yggdrasil/2xVidar/Freya combo would wind up taking up almost 60% of) I'd sooner just go with a Gungnir Multibit as that would free up a good chunk of change I could put towards the speakers themselves (a computer, projector, and screen are not included in this $10k CAD limit I've set - hey, I like my movies, so you can definitely expect some sort of higher end video setup being added onto this). A number of these things are still speculation for me, and planning for over the next 3-4 years, especially the stereo speaker rig as we have a bunch of other plans that will have to come to fruition before speakers actually happen. While I do have a lot of sky high dreams, surprisingly I tend to place a lot of them in the "I can still do this even if I don't win the lottery" category ^_^;;;;

I won't deny one huge thing though - man is the Yggdrasil an insanely sexy looking setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I'd get the Jolida Glass FX Tube DAC III instead as TJJ will recommend, which can be upgraded whenever you wish. Maybe get this amp too, such a versatile thing:
> 
> http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html
> 
> I have the MK1 version and it sounds very nice with the HD 600, and the MK3 is a big improvement over it. Can run it with or without the transformers.


I'll definitely keep such things in mind. I say this not because my mind seems set (it's nowhere near that), but because I still have to look at a variety of things and see whether or not my OCD will allow devices that are not only different sizes, but also have noticeably different approaches to how they look. Then there's the blue LED issue (I'm light sensitive, and pretty much all blue LEDs are instant headache zone at a mere glance for me), but there are ways to get past the LEDs (either nail polish to reduce brightness and glare, or ye olde electrical tape).

I know it's a silly thing, but aesthetics and things matching mean a LOT to me, not just because it's in the living room but also because certain things really do make my OCD go way beyond obsessive. Don't believe me? I pretty much put the OpenBenchTable guys through the wringer because the first second thing I saw when I opened the packaging for it was a giant scratch and ding in the side of it, and that's a relatively inexpensive piece of gear by comparison (it was a rather obvious ding and scratch though, doubly so given the shot/bead-blasted finish). I also re-arrange our living room ever 2.5-3 months because I want a change, and/or something just doesn't look or feel right. I even pretty much obsess about how my turntables are set up on their stand, although I'm not obsessive enough to adjust them while using a tape measure - I just eyeballed it. I did check with a tape measure afterwards though, and I was only off by 1/16th of an inch so felt it wasn't worth screwing around with for another ten minutes since I'll bump them in use anyways







Heck, my benching area I've done a few things in that area not because it would be more condusive to benching, but instead simply because I preferred how it looked, and I've tweaked that area quite a few times over the past months.

Anyways, that's slight off track, but they give a pretty good example of how I can get rather obsessive about the look of things at times. Looking at those particular items, one probably could do some sort of shelved setup to reduce issues OCD would bring to the table, and I suspect the mini-shopping cart tube cage would be removable... But naturally I'd want to look further into them, and ideally actually get to listen in - and that goes for pretty much any audio setup I'm contemplating. I also am aiming more at a single setup to handle everything I have to throw at it, not multiple amplifiers as I don't want to deal with messing around with cables and/or the additional room such would take up.

So then, huge question.... How well does that amp handle IEM's and low impended headphones such as the ATH-M50X's?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Should I consider HD 6XX for $200 if I own HD 598 and ATH M50S?


What I want to say is against OCN's ToS, so I'll mirror what boredgunner said... Ohhhh yes. Doubly so because even with shipping you're looking at $2-300 CAD cheaper than we can get them here in Canada brand new, AND they have a few tweaks added to them compared to the stock ones. Sennheiser makes a great pair of headphones, and the only reason I don't regularly use my HD 600's is that I prefer the bass that my AKG K712's have - I looooove how movies are on the HD 600's though.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll definitely keep such things in mind. I say this not because my mind seems set (it's nowhere near that), but because I still have to look at a variety of things and see whether or not my OCD will allow devices that are not only different sizes, but also have noticeably different approaches to how they look. Then there's the blue LED issue (I'm light sensitive, and pretty much all blue LEDs are instant headache zone at a mere glance for me), but there are ways to get past the LEDs (either nail polish to reduce brightness and glare, or ye olde electrical tape).
> 
> I know it's a silly thing, but aesthetics and things matching mean a LOT to me, not just because it's in the living room but also because certain things really do make my OCD go way beyond obsessive. Don't believe me? I pretty much put the OpenBenchTable guys through the wringer because the first second thing I saw when I opened the packaging for it was a giant scratch and ding in the side of it, and that's a relatively inexpensive piece of gear by comparison (it was a rather obvious ding and scratch though, doubly so given the shot/bead-blasted finish). I also re-arrange our living room ever 2.5-3 months because I want a change, and/or something just doesn't look or feel right. I even pretty much obsess about how my turntables are set up on their stand, although I'm not obsessive enough to adjust them while using a tape measure - I just eyeballed it. I did check with a tape measure afterwards though, and I was only off by 1/16th of an inch so felt it wasn't worth screwing around with for another ten minutes since I'll bump them in use anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck, my benching area I've done a few things in that area not because it would be more condusive to benching, but instead simply because I preferred how it looked, and I've tweaked that area quite a few times over the past months.
> 
> Anyways, that's slight off track, but they give a pretty good example of how I can get rather obsessive about the look of things at times. Looking at those particular items, one probably could do some sort of shelved setup to reduce issues OCD would bring to the table, and I suspect the mini-shopping cart tube cage would be removable... But naturally I'd want to look further into them, and ideally actually get to listen in - and that goes for pretty much any audio setup I'm contemplating. I also am aiming more at a single setup to handle everything I have to throw at it, not multiple amplifiers as I don't want to deal with messing around with cables and/or the additional room such would take up.
> 
> So then, huge question.... How well does that amp handle IEM's and low impended headphones such as the ATH-M50X's?


10 Ohm output impedance will probably create audible noise with IEMs. Not recommended for them. Not ideal for low impedance headphones on paper but should sound fine.

I think that DAC and amp I mentioned would go well together. Both black, both using tubes and I think tubes have a lot more visual appeal. If you are mostly using low impedance headphones then the Lyr 2 may be the better choice, although I'd still get the Jolida DAC.


----------



## caenlen

I might do the Jolida DAC someday, but I need to stay portable mostly for the moment, as in, my vali 2 and modi multi will be going into luggage for ireland.

All I can tell you Whitewulfe, is Vibro MK 2 someday, at a head fi meetup or something... make sure you listen to one... ah man, I can't believe how good it is. every genre... is just mindblowing... rock to EDM to female vocals... its just insane... only thing is I prefer violins/classical or jazz music on my pioneer se-a1000 still


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 10 Ohm output impedance will probably create audible noise with IEMs. Not recommended for them. Not ideal for low impedance headphones on paper but should sound fine.
> 
> I think that DAC and amp I mentioned would go well together. Both black, both using tubes and I think tubes have a lot more visual appeal. If you are mostly using low impedance headphones then the Lyr 2 may be the better choice, although I'd still get the Jolida DAC.


Yes. Make this man happy.

http://www.stereophile.com/images/jolida.jpg

He and his business partner are some of the last few people who still love and care about audio in the industry.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> 10 Ohm output impedance will probably create audible noise with IEMs. Not recommended for them. Not ideal for low impedance headphones on paper but should sound fine.
> 
> I think that DAC and amp I mentioned would go well together. Both black, both using tubes and I think tubes have a lot more visual appeal. If you are mostly using low impedance headphones then the Lyr 2 may be the better choice, although I'd still get the Jolida DAC.


I know at the moment I'm just "test driving" IEM's, but if I find them to work for me with different approaches (funny how that can happen with a product designed to be worn for a long time as opposed to something done for the cheapest price and then thrown into the box as an "extra" for the customer - I swear, HTC has this thing about slicing up one's ear, my M8 keeps trying to take bites out of the ear, and the earbuds they included in the box were atrociously bad at doing the same thing!)..... But if they pan out and I start looking into higher end ones I can pretty much guarantee they'll be something I wind up having as a requirement on my gear list (aka compatible with IEM's being a requirement).

As for tubes and the visual appeal, I definitely can't argue against that - looking up pics of Schiit's upcoming Freya had me oohing and aahing in a "the claw has chosen you" kind of awe







Someone I used to know also had a fairly nice stereo system that featured a bunch of tube gear (and even a reel to reel of some kind) and it did look nice, but I have to admit that I purchase gear for it's use over the ooh and awe factor..... Even with the glow tubes can get.

With regards to those two.... Yes, they are both black, but one thing my OCD would nitpick about like nobody's business is the shopping cart tube guard finish on the two being very, very different. Jolida has a bead/shot blasted look, whereas the Antique Sound Labs (I'm not abbreviated it as ASL, because I instantly think "age/sex/location" from ye olde chat room days, lol) has a horizontally brushed faceplate. Seems trivial to some people, but I'd be able to spot it ten feet away every time and it would drive me bonkers. Add in the blue LEDs (that would more than likely be right around eye level) and the fact I actually don't like gold accents on things (the gold screws stick out a great deal to me) and I suspect such various discrepencies would be enough to make my OCD quiver as much as a cheap concrete vibe. Or someone who consumed an entire flat of Red Bull, in the few minutes before their heart failed. 

Trust me, there are days I wish aesthetics wouldn't play such a large part in effectively everything for me, but it's how things go. Everything in our living room has it's place, and overall aesthetics (as well as a semblance of symmetry) is definitely a big thing since it's our space where we are. And whatnot. If that makes any sense at all.

In regards to the Jolida glass fx tube dac iii, what about it makes it stand out as a product to be recommended? This is a curiosity question, and the desire to learn more about various things, even though it being placed after two paragraphs of what many will consider rambling makes it seem otherwise ^_^;;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I might do the Jolida DAC someday, but I need to stay portable mostly for the moment, as in, my vali 2 and modi multi will be going into luggage for ireland.
> 
> All I can tell you Whitewulfe, is Vibro MK 2 someday, at a head fi meetup or something... make sure you listen to one... ah man, I can't believe how good it is. every genre... is just mindblowing... rock to EDM to female vocals... its just insane... only thing is I prefer violins/classical or jazz music on my pioneer se-a1000 still


I swear, you have this thing with female vocals. Says the guy who put an Evanescence song into his list of test tracks specifically so he had something WITH female vocals to try out when his IEM's come in.... I honestly don't know that much music that has female vocals in it, and "Art of Fighters - Do Or Die" doesn't count, even if she does get really silly right at the end with her attempt at a Kawaii voice >.>;;;; Well, I guess there's a few Angelspit songs in there, but a lot of her stuff that I like isn't really singing *laughs nervously*

Local Head-Fi meet comes across as being not all that great, mainly because it's a 4.5 hour Greyhound ride away, followed by either C-Train or *shudders* Calgary Transit. Why don't I drive? Don't own a personal vehicle. Also, the meet is in Calgary, so that becomes a case of "UGGGGGGGH, gotta travel to Cowtown" and it's suddenly a weekend trip if one wants to make it worthwhile. Gear list from October's event doesn't really have anything that caught my eye either. Then again, the list didn't have much in the way of organization, so I may have missed an item I was curious about. Also, did I mention it's in Calgary, a city I care for even less than the one I currently live in? Stampede is a good event though, way better than K-Days.

ZMF headphones are something I'll look into once I'm able to actually demo a pair of Fostex T50RP's and to see if I even like how planars do things. Yes, I'm fairly certain I'll love 'em, and they'll be the "K712 with harder, faster hitting bass, with a reasonably good sound stage and none of the moderate muddyness the M50X's can have in comparison" but I greatly prefer listening to something before dropping money on it, especially given that Zach's products are what, $479 USD base? That's already $650 CAD territory, and we aren't including the burst finish I so desperately want and shipping costs to Canada... Hey, I'm a sucker for the orange burst, and hubby wants purple burst.

Definitely glad to hear they're still holding your attention!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes. Make this man happy.
> 
> http://www.stereophile.com/images/jolida.jpg
> 
> He and his business partner are some of the last few people who still love and care about audio in the industry.


Making others happy is arguably what I do at work. Mmmm, coffee.







What I mean by that is, in my opinion, gear at home should be about my own happyness.... Or something to that effect. In essence, what does it bring to the table as a DAC? What function do the tubes serve? Why did they put LED underlighting in said tubes?

There has to be a few specific reasons as to why it's so close to your heart ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> In regards to the Jolida glass fx tube dac iii, what about it makes it stand out as a product to be recommended? This is a curiosity question, and the desire to learn more about various things, even though it being placed after two paragraphs of what many will consider rambling makes it seem otherwise ^_^;;;;;;
> I swear, you have this thing with female vocals. Says the guy who put an Evanescence song into his list of test tracks specifically so he had something WITH female vocals to try out when his IEM's come in.... I honestly don't know that much music that has female vocals in it, and "Art of Fighters - Do Or Die" doesn't count, even if she does get really silly right at the end with her attempt at a Kawaii voice >.>;;;; Well, I guess there's a few Angelspit songs in there, but a lot of her stuff that I like isn't really singing *laughs nervously*
> 
> Definitely glad to hear they're still holding your attention!
> Making others happy is arguably what I do at work. Mmmm, coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean by that is, in my opinion, gear at home should be about my own happyness.... Or something to that effect. In essence, what does it bring to the table as a DAC? What function do the tubes serve? Why did they put LED underlighting in said tubes?
> 
> There has to be a few specific reasons as to why it's so close to your heart ^_^


Oh I know, I was just joking around.

IMO, You have clearly expressed that you are very picky about your choice in gear which is why I do not feel the need to make a more serious push for you to buy the jolida.

I will however take the liberty to answer your questions.

But I will do it with a wall of text in a PM because the answer to that question is actually very complex.

The TLDR version of the answer is, jolida uses quality components.


----------



## caenlen

Zeos is expanding from headphones... DDD


----------



## Shardnax

Convincing Youtube to buy a $60k+ car, impressive. Next thing I know he'll get his subscribers to buy him a summer home XD.

(I didn't watch the video and I'm presuming things







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh I know, I was just joking around.
> 
> IMO, You have clearly expressed that you are very picky about your choice in gear which is why I do not feel the need to make a more serious push for you to buy the jolida.
> 
> I will however take the liberty to answer your questions.
> 
> But I will do it with a wall of text in a PM because the answer to that question is actually very complex.
> 
> The TLDR version of the answer is, jolida uses quality components.


Definitely some interesting points made ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Convincing Youtube to buy a $60k+ car, impressive. Next thing I know he'll get his subscribers to buy him a summer home XD.
> 
> (I didn't watch the video and I'm presuming things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You missed the bit about how it's totally his end game (but next week there will be a newer better one), it's from the heavens themselves, and don't forget the constantly shaking headcam while we're at it


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely some interesting points made ^_^
> *You missed the bit about how it's totally his end game (but next week there will be a newer better one)*, it's from the heavens themselves, and don't forget the constantly shaking headcam while we're at it


Doesn't that happen with the headphones he reviews? I've never seen one of his videos, and probably never will, but I have to give him credit for managing to get constant viewership without actually reviewing anything.


----------



## Spork13

A package arrived today.
The MD HE-350's I bought for my son's xmas present.
Of course, I had to make sure they worked properly...

impressions:
Good looking HPs.
Too tight, but otherwise quite comfortable. With some wear on the pads and a bit of gentle bending on the clamp these should be super comfy.
Reasonably good detail.
Pretty decent sound stage and imaging.
Lacking bass extension (compared to my T1s)
Treble not as "hot / horrible" as I thought it might be (was listening through a nice tube amp).

All in all, a pretty good set of HPs for the $. IDK if you'd get much better in the price range.


----------



## caenlen

Do you guys think I would like the Little Dot MKII amp with upgraded $40 tube in Massdrop bundle? $170 total, shipped. I could sell my vali 2 for around 100 probably... Vali 2 just came out January this year I think though, and to raving reviews... so I just am not sure if I would notice an improvement in sound with my HD6xx that is incoming or even my Vibros?

@spork glad someone liked them, maybe I just had a bad pair, I am not sure.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you guys think I would like the Little Dot MKII amp with upgraded $40 tube in Massdrop bundle? $170 total, shipped. I could sell my vali 2 for around 100 probably... Vali 2 just came out January this year I think though, and to raving reviews... so I just am not sure if I would notice an improvement in sound with my HD6xx that is incoming or even my Vibros?
> 
> @spork glad someone liked them, maybe I just had a bad pair, I am not sure.


That's an OTL tube amp, not ideal for anything low impedance but should match better with the HD 6xx. Only $120? Seems like a steal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Doesn't that happen with the headphones he reviews? I've never seen one of his videos, and probably never will, but I have to give him credit for managing to get constant viewership without actually reviewing anything.


Yup, it's exactly what happens with his reviews. I watched a few of his reviews but man that bouncing all over the place head cam combined with him having a new epiphany every two or so weeks.... Then top it off with doing a comparison of various things that have been out if production for several months...

I dunno. Still can't believe someone who wants to be a credible voice for headphones and such didn't even do research on the 2nd generation products Focusrite did to clear up a lot of the well know issues their line had (namely, the headphone amp that is relatively weak in most of the lower tier products - the 18i20 hits harder than the 2i2,as an example, but neither of them are ones I'd recommend to someone wanting to run Sennheiser HD 600/650's. 18i20 is good for movies, but music will make it beg for mercy in comparison to even my "lowly" O2+ODAC Rev.B if HD 600's or my AKG K712's are involved. Second generation solved that problem by having a significantly more powerful headphone amp, and a few tweaks to the d/a section as well)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, it's exactly what happens with his reviews. I watched a few of his reviews but man that bouncing all over the place head cam combined with him having a new epiphany every two or so weeks.... Then top it off with doing a comparison of various things that have been out if production for several months...
> 
> I dunno. Still can't believe someone who wants to be a credible voice for headphones and such didn't even do research on the 2nd generation products Focusrite did to clear up a lot of the well know issues their line had (namely, the headphone amp that is relatively weak in most of the lower tier products - the 18i20 hits harder than the 2i2,as an example, but neither of them are ones I'd recommend to someone wanting to run Sennheiser HD 600/650's. 18i20 is good for movies, but music will make it beg for mercy in comparison to even my "lowly" O2+ODAC Rev.B if HD 600's or my AKG K712's are involved. Second generation solved that problem by having a significantly more powerful headphone amp, and a few tweaks to the d/a section as well)


His very first videos he claims to not be an audiophile at all, it just sort of became a hobby for him, and he gathered a following, right time/right place.

Also, I think I might grab the Little Dot MKII and sell my Vali 2... looks a lot harder to put in luggage though... hmmm LOL

Would my Vibros sound better with little dot MKII as well you think? They are hard to drive, but not high impedence?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> His very first videos he claims to not be an audiophile at all, it just sort of became a hobby for him, and he gathered a following, right time/right place.
> 
> Also, I think I might grab the Little Dot MKII and sell my Vali 2... looks a lot harder to put in luggage though... hmmm LOL
> 
> Would my Vibros sound better with little dot MKII as well you think? They are hard to drive, but not high impedence?


I'm guessing that would be a sidegrade rather than an upgrade.
Only way to be sure is to try both and see which you prefer.


----------



## caenlen

Eh, I'll just keep Vali 2, since it stacks nicely with my Mimby


----------



## caenlen

Eh, I'll just keep Vali 2, sicne it stacks nicely with my Mimby

stupid internet double post, can a mod delete plz


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you guys think I would like the Little Dot MKII amp with upgraded $40 tube in Massdrop bundle? $170 total, shipped. I could sell my vali 2 for around 100 probably... Vali 2 just came out January this year I think though, and to raving reviews... so I just am not sure if I would notice an improvement in sound with my HD6xx that is incoming or even my Vibros?
> 
> @spork glad someone liked them, maybe I just had a bad pair, I am not sure.


Noooooooooooo No no no.

Just say no to chinese amps.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What about higher end Chinese IEM's? Man those HCK ZCX's (in colourful gears) and the ZC7/9's (in star) look downright gorgeous.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooooo No no no.
> 
> Just say no to chinese amps.


I already decided to keep Vali 2. Mainly cause it stacks nice with mimby.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooooo No no no.
> 
> Just say no to chinese amps.


The LittleDot Mk 1+ is a good little tube amp, great place to get started in the tube world.

I mean, my first tube amp was a $500 parafeed DIY kit. I'm talking about sane people. Sane people think the LD is a good starting spot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

This interests me...



There is also the N550 model as well...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh my, those are interesting indeed. Only quickly glanced, dynamic or something else?

Beyond the wood what caught your eye for them OC'ing Noob?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh my, those are interesting indeed. Only quickly glanced, dynamic or something else?
> 
> Beyond the wood what caught your eye for them OC'ing Noob?


- Scattered reviews, though credibility is unknown
- Overall design for the pricing; detachable 2.5mm cables, headband, cups, ect
- Pricing is high enough for a product with no marketing, which suggests potential hidden gem for me

Mainly though, I just have an unhealthy obsession for wood on headphones.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Scattered reviews, though credibility is unknown
> - Overall design for the pricing; detachable 2.5mm cables, headband, cups, ect
> - Pricing is high enough for a product with no marketing, which suggests potential hidden gem for me
> 
> Mainly though, I just have an unhealthy obsession for wood on headphones.


Nothing wrong at all with such an obsession, especially when they look really nice. As for the kind of drivers, I meant to write "dynamic, planar, ortho, or strawberry chocolate banana voodoo" but for some reason I only wrote dynamic.

For me, it's watch bits on IEM's that get my attention for some reason. That and sparkles, even though I'm definitely not a fan of such things in soaps (hubby loves trying to get such things on me whenever we visit Lush)... Probably why the Hck ZCX and ZC7 caught my eye quickly.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> This interests me...
> 
> 
> 
> There is also the N550 model as well...


Very interesting indeed, really digging the packaging. The price is seductive.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> strawberry chocolate banana voodoo


Overrated. The strawberry chocolate voodoo drivers are outstanding, but the addition of the banana layer reduces the clarity of the highs and loosens up the bass a bit too much. I've heard they work best with 99% pure bamboo cables, but haven't been able to try. I recommend the coconut pads.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Where does mid-fi end and high-end begin?
> 
> If I were a jerk (I am) I could easily call every other setup here mid-fi at best. I'm sure there are people with esoteric crap like the DAVE and MSB stuff that might say the same to me.
> 
> I think "end-game" is subjective.


For me, it's like this:

- Lo-Fi is less than or equal to $200
- Mid-Fi is between $200 and $600
- Hi-Fi is anything at and above $600

Though that number changes, for the most part it's valid across the board. I realize that mid-fi is a huge ocean of products, but they don't call it mid-fi purgatory without reason.

The term "end game" isn't very useful, all things considered, because it doesn't differentiate between casuals, fashion snobs, audiophiles, and serious audiophiles. Now end game is combined with a posting history that includes hi-fi products on the other hand, a standard has been previously established and thus calling the Jot end game is very much an off-the-mark statement for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong at all with such an obsession, especially when they look really nice. As for the kind of drivers, I meant to write "dynamic, planar, ortho, or strawberry chocolate banana voodoo" but for some reason I only wrote dynamic.
> 
> For me, it's watch bits on IEM's that get my attention for some reason. That and sparkles, even though I'm definitely not a fan of such things in soaps (hubby loves trying to get such things on me whenever we visit Lush)... Probably why the Hck ZCX and ZC7 caught my eye quickly.


Dynamic, specifically "50mm Beryllium alloy driver"


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Overrated. The strawberry chocolate voodoo drivers are outstanding, but the addition of the banana layer reduces the clarity of the highs and loosens up the bass a bit too much. I've heard they work best with 99% pure bamboo cables, but haven't been able to try. I recommend the coconut pads.


Ahhhhhh, right, I had forgotten that the banana addition made that sweet syrupy bass kind of mushy...























... Now I want a banana split even more than five minutes ago!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Dynamic, specifically "50mm Beryllium alloy driver"


Hmmmmmm, from that company it sure seems tempting... Not bad in Canadian dollars either, only $155 or so CAD. From the other sellers that are 2-5x the cost, not as much.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m6-dac-amp That amp plugs into the wall socket, and only does 130mw at 32 ohms, my Fulla does not plug into a wall socket, and does 200mw at 32 ohms... why/how? Shouldn't it be the other way around since Fulla has no separate power source? Why is it more powerful?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m6-dac-amp That amp plugs into the wall socket, and only does 130mw at 32 ohms, my Fulla does not plug into a wall socket, and does 200mw at 32 ohms... why/how? Shouldn't it be the other way around since Fulla has no separate power source? Why is it more powerful?


Things are often designed/implemented differently and thus, have different specs.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m6-dac-amp That amp plugs into the wall socket, and only does 130mw at 32 ohms, my Fulla does not plug into a wall socket, and does 200mw at 32 ohms... why/how? Shouldn't it be the other way around since Fulla has no separate power source? Why is it more powerful?
> 
> 
> 
> Things are often designed/implemented differently and thus, have different specs.
Click to expand...

Could be quality, other features, mark-up form importing or the seller.


----------



## silvrr

Pretty cool, DIY Mr. Speakers Alpha. Looks like Dan is providing the files and instructions to make your own Alpha Dog.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/825868/open-alpha-t50-3d-printed-headphone-project-from-mrspeakers


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Could be quality, other features, mark-up form importing or the seller.


That too


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The LittleDot Mk 1+ is a good little tube amp, great place to get started in the tube world.
> 
> I mean, my first tube amp was a $500 parafeed DIY kit. I'm talking about sane people. Sane people think the LD is a good starting spot.


Its not a matter of it sounding good or not.

The first little dots had some real sketchy soldering and some questionable capacitors.

A lot of cheap chinese tube amps just do not make me feel comfortable, and I certainly do not feel good recommending them to people.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-m6-dac-amp That amp plugs into the wall socket, and only does 130mw at 32 ohms, my Fulla does not plug into a wall socket, and does 200mw at 32 ohms... why/how? Shouldn't it be the other way around since Fulla has no separate power source? Why is it more powerful?


Don't worry or think about power ratings.

There are about 10 billion factors that go into amp design that all change power output.


----------



## Rei86

Anyone try out MrSpeakers Ether yet on this forum?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Anyone try out MrSpeakers Ether yet on this forum?


One of the guys here in our club has a pair of Ether C's, and uses them on a regular basis with a Chord Mojo. For some reason though, I can't remember who that is.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooooo No no no.
> 
> Just say no to chinese amps.


What about British design manufactured in China?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Anyone try out MrSpeakers Ether yet on this forum?


I've tried the Ether-C. Very neutral sounding but not boring or stale or dry like the HD 800 (and not bright either). By far the most open sounding closed back headphone, most detailed closed back, and most transparent closed back I've ever listened to, although I never tried the LCD-XC. Kind of overpriced I think, it's nowhere near the transparency level of the similarly priced Stax SR-007.

Ether is just an open version of that, although it being open might change the sound signature slightly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> What about British design manufactured in China?


Dunno, you really just have to open it up and check to see if everything looks alright.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Anyone try out MrSpeakers Ether yet on this forum?


I have a pair of the Cs. Great headphone, could be a bit bass light for some.

Here is my review:

http://www.head-fi.org/products/mrspeakers-ether-c/reviews/16119


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Dunno, you really just have to open it up and check to see if everything looks alright.


Good call. The Cambridge units all sound great. The Chinese designed and manufactured Xduoo unit I have is nowhere near the level of the Cambridge units. I was a little bummed to see them manufactured in China but the product looks, feels, and sounds good.

Now I will have to crack them open and take a look. I have two DAC magic 100s, a dac magic plus, an Azur 851D and an Azur 651W. No problems, a few options I would like to have but for my space and needs these are perfect.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I have a pair of the Cs. Great headphone, could be a bit bass light for some.
> 
> Here is my review:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/mrspeakers-ether-c/reviews/16119


hmmm....
Looks like I should've bought the Alpha Dogs when I had the chance








(good review and photos, the rolling eyes is for me for missing out on a purchase)

As a guy who's looking for clean deep bass I'm gonna go out on a limb and order up the MDR MA900 like I should have months ago when it was actually cheaper and the SZ1000. Think I'll stay out of the realm of 1k Headphones till I actually try them out. Good thing Moon Audio is near me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooh, my first set of earphones (KZ ATR's made it across first, appatently) is finally showing on tracking in Canada now, yay! And they expect the delivery date to be Nov 9th. Wait a second.... Silly Canada Post,you meant this Wed right?









Soo can't wait!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/825148/akg-k-1000-bass-heavy-with-hardwired-stefan-audio-art-endorphin-4-pin-xlr
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> For this price I could buy a CNC machine to make my own headphones.
> 
> But then again, when will I ever find a pair of these again?


I was glad to be able to buy a completely stock, complete pair (including documentation) for nearly $600 less.

Then again I don't really care much for cables, particularly on out-of-production headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am considering buying some different wooden cups from E-MU to see how I like how they change the TH-X00 sound signature.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inspero/vinci-first-smart-3d-headphones-that-understand-yo



Plays FLAC files, and uses something similar to Amazon Alexa/Applie Siri/Google Now, can ask it to tell your heart rate while jogging, has its own storage, etc.

Kind of neat... pretty ugly though, would never be caught dead in public with them personally. LOL


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Looks extremely gimmicky... I also question audio quality anytime companies cram that much tech into headphones.


----------



## Cybertox

That thing is hideous.


----------



## Gilles3000

I almost feel sorry for the people that spend heir time/money developing that monstrosity...


----------



## boredgunner




----------



## Dagamus NM

Yeah, it looks terrible.


----------



## caenlen

lol BOREDGUNNER nice gif


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*


----------



## caenlen

Just be proud that no one has backed it yet... it has 0 backers of 200 for its very early bird level of $99... made me lulz hard... company is going to flop overnight.

Trump nation has failed in one area at least, Kappa


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/inspero/vinci-first-smart-3d-headphones-that-understand-yo
> 
> 
> 
> Plays FLAC files, and uses something similar to Amazon Alexa/Applie Siri/Google Now, can ask it to tell your heart rate while jogging, has its own storage, etc.
> 
> Kind of neat... pretty ugly though, would never be caught dead in public with them personally. LOL


Gawd those are hideous, yet somehow they have double the funding required. 

I'll give them the red, it's a nice shade, but everything else.... Outdated arm processor, only 1GB of ram (no mention what kind), and the biggest thing is who wants to let the entire world know via the screen what they're listening to?

At least the ones Blue came out with two years ago had a viable use.


----------



## axipher

@caenlen

Package has arrived safe and sound, couldn't find my good interconnects, but for now at least I know it works over USB after installing the Windows 7 driver direct from Schiit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am considering buying some different wooden cups from E-MU to see how I like how they change the TH-X00 sound signature.


Ah, I didn't realize they were a direct fit. My bud just ordered a set of the E-MUs off of MassDrop and ordered the Ebony cups to go with it. Those ebony cups do look special







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ah, I didn't realize they were a direct fit. My bud just ordered a set of the E-MUs off of MassDrop and ordered the Ebony cups to go with it. Those ebony cups do look special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know! I might also get Mahogany in matte. The TH-X00 cups just look cheap in comparison.


----------



## Cybertox

This variant doesn't look all that bad but still...


----------



## Spork13

I get the integrated DAP / HP, and it would be OK if you can make the screen "sleep" quickly rather than walk around displayin' what you're playin'. Just hope the battery is replaceable rather than having to chuck the whole lot away when battery no longer holds a charge.
If these provided good isolation I'd consider a set (black please!) for when I'm on the mower.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Looks extremely gimmicky... I also question audio quality anytime companies cram that much tech into headphones.


I think earbuds and just pairing your earbuds with the smartphone in your pocket makes more sense, why would anyone not be carrying a smartphone for one thing... so ******ed xD

@aphixer

cheers mate, looks like a nice setup you have there
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I get the integrated DAP / HP, and it would be OK if you can make the screen "sleep" quickly rather than walk around displayin' what you're playin'. Just hope the battery is replaceable rather than having to chuck the whole lot away when battery no longer holds a charge.
> If these provided good isolation I'd consider a set (black please!) for when I'm on the mower.


Why though, you can just get some airbuds or any bluetooth can and just have your phone in your pocket while you mow, it literally would be the same thing, just less obnoxious, well I guess most phones don't play FLAC, but mine does


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think earbuds and just pairing your earbuds with the smartphone in your pocket makes more sense, why would anyone not be carrying a smartphone for one thing... so ******ed xD
> 
> @aphixer
> 
> cheers mate, looks like a nice setup you have there
> Why though, you can just get some airbuds or any bluetooth can and just have your phone in your pocket while you mow, it literally would be the same thing, just less obnoxious, well I guess most phones don't play FLAC, but mine does


What pocket?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I get the integrated DAP / HP, and it would be OK if you can make the screen "sleep" quickly rather than walk around displayin' what you're playin'. Just hope the battery is replaceable rather than having to chuck the whole lot away when battery no longer holds a charge.
> If these provided good isolation I'd consider a set (black please!) for when I'm on the mower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> What pocket?


LOL


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> What pocket?












Is that you? I hope so, hahahahahaha


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> What pocket?
> 
> -mercy snip-


I feel like not wearing anything while being in close proximity to a machine that ejects super hot air, has a whirling metal blade, and can throw rocks at high speeds is a poor life choice.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I feel like not wearing anything while being in close proximity to a machine that ejects super hot air, has a whirling metal blade, and can throw rocks at high speeds is a poor life choice.


lol yeah... but also I am pretty sure if one of the metal blades came loose, the clothing really isn't going to help much, but yeah I can see how jeans could stop the shock of a rock some


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @aphixer
> 
> cheers mate, looks like a nice setup you have there


Thanks, just need to invest in a better amp for those speakers and maybe an actual amp for my head phones as well instead of using the Asus card with a headphone amp


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol yeah... but also I am pretty sure if one of the metal blades came loose, the clothing really isn't going to help much, but yeah I can see how jeans could stop the shock of a rock some


Those flying rocks hurt like a female dog, jeans do help but I usually wear shorts when mowing the lawn, just have to deal with it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Those flying rocks hurt like a female dog, jeans do help but I usually wear shorts when mowing the lawn, just have to deal with it.


Try taking a weedwhacker to the unprotected shin. Now that hurts. It was then I realized that weedwhacking in shorts and flipflops probably wasn't my smartest move ever. In my defense, it was 95+ outside that day.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol yeah... but also I am pretty sure if one of the metal blades came loose, the clothing really isn't going to help much, but yeah I can see how jeans could stop the shock of a rock some


If they aren't crap quality pre-worn jeans they can help. A pair of jeans stopped me from getting gored by a chainsaw a few years back when the saw slipped on me







.

Edit: Not to mention all the bug bites pants prevent







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Try taking a weedwhacker to the unprotected shin. Now that hurts. It was then I realized that weedwhacking in shorts and flipflops probably wasn't my smartest move ever. In my defense, it was 95+ outside that day.


Yikes, must've left you with a nice cut. Strange that you even got those wires near you, should be near impossible to turn it on with them facing you.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If they aren't crap quality pre-worn jeans they can help. A pair of jeans stopped me from getting gored by a chainsaw a few years back when the saw slipped on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: Not to mention all the bug bites pants prevent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ireland doesn't have any bugs, it's too cold year round, well bugs that bite anyway. I think its 40-60 year round give or take. Not a single mosquito is one reason I want to move there permanently someday haha


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Yikes, must've left you with a nice cut. Strange that you even got those wires near you, should be near impossible to turn it on with them facing you.


Never underestimate my ability to get injured in baffling ways, I'm somewhat of a savant in that field.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I know! I might also get Mahogany in matte. The TH-X00 cups just look cheap in comparison.


I have to say I love the finish on mine. The Purpleheart admittedly look much better, but I see some people's 'cuts' of the Mahoganny and I think 'man, am I glad my pattern looks better







'.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ireland doesn't have any bugs, it's too cold year round, well bugs that bite anyway. I think its 40-60 year round give or take. Not a single mosquito is one reason I want to move there permanently someday haha


I hear that. I absolutely despise mosquitos.


----------



## jayfkay

damn. fidelio x2 was on sale for 220€, was gonna give it a shot. offer lasted like 1 day.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> damn. fidelio x2 was on sale for 220€, was gonna give it a shot. offer lasted like 1 day.


it will hit 199 usd on amazon when black friday hits, it always does. I enjoyed its soundstage more than any other can, but I definately won't be buying it again, its hard to justify another open back can when I have HD6xx coming.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, my KZ ATR's are out for delivery!


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> it will hit 199 usd on amazon when black friday hits, it always does. I enjoyed its soundstage more than any other can, but I definately won't be buying it again, its hard to justify another open back can when I have HD6xx coming.


we dont have a black friday in europe









maybe itll come with winter sales or something... and the fidelio x1 starts at 400 bucks or so in the few stores that still have a couple stock









btw, some people migth wonder: why dont you roam eu hifi forums? well, the german equivalent is pretty much dead - horribly participation, low level of discussion, forum is still in the same despicable state of disorganisation as 5 years ago.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> we dont have a black friday in europe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe itll come with winter sales or something... and the fidelio x1 starts at 400 bucks or so in the few stores that still have a couple stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, some people migth wonder: why dont you roam eu hifi forums? well, the german equivalent is pretty much dead - horribly participation, low level of discussion, forum is still in the same despicable state of disorganisation as 5 years ago.


I sold a fidelio x1 last week for $110, it really doesn't sound that impressive to me, but I am on a different level now, meh


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> we dont have a black friday in europe


We have Cyber Monday on amazon, basically the same ting just after the weekend.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So my KZ ATR's came in, and I've already spent around 25-30 minutes with them. If I had to choose just a few words to describe my initial impressions, I'd have to go with "Confused, and surprised". I know, not the words one would normally associate with new shiny, but in some regards it's a good thing. Do remember that I haven't listened to earbud headphone for a really, REALLY long time, and even then they were probably some cheap ones thrown into the box, or ones that Air Canada provided waaaay back in the day. Or maybe Canadian Air provided them, I can't remember. Let's just say it was so long ago I might as well have no experience with them.

Before we get to the confusion and whatnot, man I honestly can't believe just how tiny this box was. it's barely wider than two toonies placed next to each other! Oh, getting them in for the first time was a rather interesting adventure as well. Nope, not obvious at all that I tend to avoid ear plugs as if they're the black plague and usually greatly prefer to wear ear defenders when dealing with scenarios that require some sort of noise reduction going into my ears.

Anyways! Onwards to just what I meant by confused. Given the pretty low price these had ($6.92 CAD when I purchased them from GearBest), even with the hype they have over at Head-Fi I wasn't expecting much. So what did I find out? Well, I found out that medium tips don't agree with me pretty quick (pressure inside the ear canal was rather noticeable), so I swapped on the small ones. Still a small amount of pressure, but more of one of those "eh, I'm here, you'll ignore me in a few minutes" kind of pressure. Do I like the sound they have? Yes. Could I see them replacing my ATH-M50X's when I'm out and about doing errands, or just playing Pokémon Go (or Ingress, if I get back into that)? Yup. Will they replace my K712's on my desktop rig? I'd love to say "snowball's chance of surviving if dropped into a forge of some kind", but for fun I'm going to try gaming with them on. Hubby quickly decided he didn't like his pair with Dragon Age:Inquisition compared to his Sennheiser HD 600's (the ATR's apparently squish everything. Or something to that effect) but for fun I'll give them a whirl. They sure do have that "everything is there, no squashed and muddy mids but there's still a noticeable amount of bass that my M50X's have" - or in essence, that combination of the M50X's oonf oonf in the bass with the much clearer overall sound the K712's have.

Now comes the fun part, and why I say surprised. First and foremost, it was nice that they kind of fit. I say kind of because after a while my right ear wasn't too happy with me, but I'm going to give it several days (not to mention tries with the various other pairs of IEM's I have on order) because I'm not certain it's the fault of the ATR's. I did have some trouble getting the right ear in first (funnily, hubby had trouble getting the left ear in - it's like one's off hand isn't as dextrous as one's main, who knew!







) and I also did swap the tips, so it's possible I could have pushed the right side in too far, or it's just being moody right now.

Other surprised bits... I really REALLY like the feel of audio IN my head. There isn't much of a point in denying than an IEM is going to provide a different kind of musical experience compared to standard around the ear headphones. Which do I prefer? Jury's out on that one, but they both have their merits in my eyes. One of my favourite songs (Monosynth, by Joy Electric) has a bit of white noise that each time it's set off pans a bit to the left or right, almost as if slowly bouncing back and forth from side to side. I never really noticed this before (but never really looked in depth for extra little things in my music) but it was definitely fun to try and pinpoint exactly where it was each time.

More listening is something I know that will definitely be required (and I plan to do over the next several days, and/or weeks) but overall it's definitely a pleasant surprise, especially since the only thing that so far has given me any trouble is just inside my right ear....

EDIT: Once we figured out how to get them to seat properly, hubby's over an hour into Dragon Age:Inquisition and absolutely loves them. Myself, I sure enjoyed listening to music on them, although I want to go at least a good two weeks before fully deciding on any particular thoughts. Biggest issue right now is that if I plug them into my O2+ODAC Rev.B there's literally no ability to use volume controls, because, uhm..... It's already unberably loud by the time I hit 8 o'clock! (And I want to get my paws on a Gustard A20H?  )


----------



## Spork13

Finally got to hear my e-stat setup today.











Now I can drive headphones via:

SS (dynamic - M9XX out of picture, doing DAC duties for both full size amps)

Tube (Dynamic)

or SS e-stats. (normal bias or pro bias)



Obviously I _need_ an electrostatic tube amp next, and maybe some 007's...


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So my KZ ATR's came in, and I've already spent around 25-30 minutes with them. If I had to choose just a few words to describe my initial impressions, I'd have to go with "Confused, and surprised". I know, not the words one would normally associate with new shiny, but in some regards it's a good thing. Do remember that I haven't listened to earbud headphone for a really, REALLY long time, and even then they were probably some cheap ones thrown into the box, or ones that Air Canada provided waaaay back in the day. Or maybe Canadian Air provided them, I can't remember. Let's just say it was so long ago I might as well have no experience with them.
> 
> Before we get to the confusion and whatnot, man I honestly can't believe just how tiny this box was. it's barely wider than two toonies placed next to each other! Oh, getting them in for the first time was a rather interesting adventure as well. Nope, not obvious at all that I tend to avoid ear plugs as if they're the black plague and usually greatly prefer to wear ear defenders when dealing with scenarios that require some sort of noise reduction going into my ears.
> 
> Anyways! Onwards to just what I meant by confused. Given the pretty low price these had ($6.92 CAD when I purchased them from GearBest), even with the hype they have over at Head-Fi I wasn't expecting much. So what did I find out? Well, I found out that medium tips don't agree with me pretty quick (pressure inside the ear canal was rather noticeable), so I swapped on the small ones. Still a small amount of pressure, but more of one of those "eh, I'm here, you'll ignore me in a few minutes" kind of pressure. Do I like the sound they have? Yes. Could I see them replacing my ATH-M50X's when I'm out and about doing errands, or just playing Pokémon Go (or Ingress, if I get back into that)? Yup. Will they replace my K712's on my desktop rig? I'd love to say "snowball's chance of surviving if dropped into a forge of some kind", but for fun I'm going to try gaming with them on. Hubby quickly decided he didn't like his pair with Dragon Age:Inquisition compared to his Sennheiser HD 600's (the ATR's apparently squish everything. Or something to that effect) but for fun I'll give them a whirl. They sure do have that "everything is there, no squashed and muddy mids but there's still a noticeable amount of bass that my M50X's have" - or in essence, that combination of the M50X's oonf oonf in the bass with the much clearer overall sound the K712's have.
> 
> Now comes the fun part, and why I say surprised. First and foremost, it was nice that they kind of fit. I say kind of because after a while my right ear wasn't too happy with me, but I'm going to give it several days (not to mention tries with the various other pairs of IEM's I have on order) because I'm not certain it's the fault of the ATR's. I did have some trouble getting the right ear in first (funnily, hubby had trouble getting the left ear in - it's like one's off hand isn't as dextrous as one's main, who knew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I also did swap the tips, so it's possible I could have pushed the right side in too far, or it's just being moody right now.
> 
> Other surprised bits... I really REALLY like the feel of audio IN my head. There isn't much of a point in denying than an IEM is going to provide a different kind of musical experience compared to standard around the ear headphones. Which do I prefer? Jury's out on that one, but they both have their merits in my eyes. One of my favourite songs (Monosynth, by Joy Electric) has a bit of white noise that each time it's set off pans a bit to the left or right, almost as if slowly bouncing back and forth from side to side. I never really noticed this before (but never really looked in depth for extra little things in my music) but it was definitely fun to try and pinpoint exactly where it was each time.
> 
> More listening is something I know that will definitely be required (and I plan to do over the next several days, and/or weeks) but overall it's definitely a pleasant surprise, especially since the only thing that so far has given me any trouble is just inside my right ear....
> 
> EDIT: Once we figured out how to get them to seat properly, hubby's over an hour into Dragon Age:Inquisition and absolutely loves them. Myself, I sure enjoyed listening to music on them, although I want to go at least a good two weeks before fully deciding on any particular thoughts. Biggest issue right now is that if I plug them into my O2+ODAC Rev.B there's literally no ability to use volume controls, because, uhm..... It's already unberably loud by the time I hit 8 o'clock! (And I want to get my paws on a Gustard A20H?  )






I literally just downloaded Dragon Age Inquisition this morning, not even kidding, lol, very random! DD I just can't do IEM's, I think this is a weird fascination you have developed, lol but its all good ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> I literally just downloaded Dragon Age Inquisition this morning, not even kidding, lol, very random! DD I just can't do IEM's, I think this is a weird fascination you have developed, lol but its all good ^^


Nothing wrong with trying out something and going "wait, this is coming out of something I paid $6.92 CAD for?!???!?!?!!!!" For out and about, odds are IEMs will probably replace my M50X's, but in the house.... We'll see. I don't like having my O2's volume at the "barely used" setting









Edit: on the plus side, at least my O2+ODAC Rev.B doesn't feel so tiny anymore... We'll, until I look a bit to the left again and see my gigantic by comparison K712's


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong with trying out something and going "wait, this is coming out of something I paid $6.92 CAD for?!???!?!?!!!!" For out and about, odds are IEMs will probably replace my M50X's, but in the house.... We'll see. I don't like having my O2's volume at the "barely used" setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: on the plus side, at least my O2+ODAC Rev.B doesn't feel so tiny anymore... We'll, *until I look a but to the left again and see my gigantic by comparison* K712's


that's what hubby said ~


----------



## caenlen

http://www.techspot.com/news/67077-brain-altering-halo-sport-headphones-now-available-consumers.html

Headphones for music are for peasants, welcome to neuroscience headphones ~


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So my KZ ATR's came in, and I've already spent around 25-30 minutes with them. If I had to choose just a few words to describe my initial impressions, I'd have to go with "Confused, and surprised". I know, not the words one would normally associate with new shiny, but in some regards it's a good thing. Do remember that I haven't listened to earbud headphone for a really, REALLY long time, and even then they were probably some cheap ones thrown into the box, or ones that Air Canada provided waaaay back in the day. Or maybe Canadian Air provided them, I can't remember. Let's just say it was so long ago I might as well have no experience with them.
> 
> Before we get to the confusion and whatnot, man I honestly can't believe just how tiny this box was. it's barely wider than two toonies placed next to each other! Oh, getting them in for the first time was a rather interesting adventure as well. Nope, not obvious at all that I tend to avoid ear plugs as if they're the black plague and usually greatly prefer to wear ear defenders when dealing with scenarios that require some sort of noise reduction going into my ears.
> 
> Anyways! Onwards to just what I meant by confused. Given the pretty low price these had ($6.92 CAD when I purchased them from GearBest), even with the hype they have over at Head-Fi I wasn't expecting much. So what did I find out? Well, I found out that medium tips don't agree with me pretty quick (pressure inside the ear canal was rather noticeable), so I swapped on the small ones. Still a small amount of pressure, but more of one of those "eh, I'm here, you'll ignore me in a few minutes" kind of pressure. Do I like the sound they have? Yes. Could I see them replacing my ATH-M50X's when I'm out and about doing errands, or just playing Pokémon Go (or Ingress, if I get back into that)? Yup. Will they replace my K712's on my desktop rig? I'd love to say "snowball's chance of surviving if dropped into a forge of some kind", but for fun I'm going to try gaming with them on. Hubby quickly decided he didn't like his pair with Dragon Age:Inquisition compared to his Sennheiser HD 600's (the ATR's apparently squish everything. Or something to that effect) but for fun I'll give them a whirl. They sure do have that "everything is there, no squashed and muddy mids but there's still a noticeable amount of bass that my M50X's have" - or in essence, that combination of the M50X's oonf oonf in the bass with the much clearer overall sound the K712's have.
> 
> Now comes the fun part, and why I say surprised. First and foremost, it was nice that they kind of fit. I say kind of because after a while my right ear wasn't too happy with me, but I'm going to give it several days (not to mention tries with the various other pairs of IEM's I have on order) because I'm not certain it's the fault of the ATR's. I did have some trouble getting the right ear in first (funnily, hubby had trouble getting the left ear in - it's like one's off hand isn't as dextrous as one's main, who knew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I also did swap the tips, so it's possible I could have pushed the right side in too far, or it's just being moody right now.
> 
> Other surprised bits... I really REALLY like the feel of audio IN my head. There isn't much of a point in denying than an IEM is going to provide a different kind of musical experience compared to standard around the ear headphones. Which do I prefer? Jury's out on that one, but they both have their merits in my eyes. One of my favourite songs (Monosynth, by Joy Electric) has a bit of white noise that each time it's set off pans a bit to the left or right, almost as if slowly bouncing back and forth from side to side. I never really noticed this before (but never really looked in depth for extra little things in my music) but it was definitely fun to try and pinpoint exactly where it was each time.
> 
> More listening is something I know that will definitely be required (and I plan to do over the next several days, and/or weeks) but overall it's definitely a pleasant surprise, especially since the only thing that so far has given me any trouble is just inside my right ear....
> 
> EDIT: Once we figured out how to get them to seat properly, hubby's over an hour into Dragon Age:Inquisition and absolutely loves them. Myself, I sure enjoyed listening to music on them, although I want to go at least a good two weeks before fully deciding on any particular thoughts. Biggest issue right now is that if I plug them into my O2+ODAC Rev.B there's literally no ability to use volume controls, because, uhm..... It's already unberably loud by the time I hit 8 o'clock! (And I want to get my paws on a Gustard A20H?  )


Glad to see you're enjoying them







.

IEMs are a good item that if you find the right pair of are super invaluable. Great IEMs are the reason I hate the idea of the iPhone 7. I love my TF10s and will probably never give them up. Hell, if I find another pair for <$100 again, I'll probably pick them up as a back up. Getting good mids in a IEM is special as well because you don't get that detail or emotion conveyed from many other full-sized headphones under a 4-digit price point.


----------



## caenlen

Littel Dot MKIII is on massdrop for $220, same ship date as HD6xx I ordered.

Sell my vali 2 for a little over 100 and get that instead for a better pairing? What do you guys think?

@tjjangel don't respond I know how you feel about chinese amps lol, I'm on a budget and this seems like best bang for buck for a legit OTL


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/news/67077-brain-altering-halo-sport-headphones-now-available-consumers.html
> 
> Headphones for music are for peasants, welcome to neuroscience headphones ~


I bet they sound quite bad in spite of the price. Undoubtedly paying for whatever sorcery the headphones supposedly employ to train better







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> that's what hubby said ~


*snickers* making a joke based on a typo? Niiiice








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Glad to see you're enjoying them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> IEMs are a good item that if you find the right pair of are super invaluable. Great IEMs are the reason I hate the idea of the iPhone 7. I love my TF10s and will probably never give them up. Hell, if I find another pair for <$100 again, I'll probably pick them up as a back up. Getting good mids in a IEM is special as well because you don't get that detail or emotion conveyed from many other full-sized headphones under a 4-digit price point.


They are definitely nice, and I think the biggest surprise is that they really do seem to offer up what I was looking for, at least in a portable option. For regular listening at home I'll have to see, because I haven't spent too much time with them yet. Sure will be a nice change compared to the rather noticeable v shape my M50X's have... It isn't a bad thing, and it's useful in a variety of applications....

Definitely curious to see how my other four earphones will be, although some will take a while (my ED12's and ZST's haven't shipped yet)... I'm also slightly worried about the Tennmak Pro's as some have described them as having somewhat sharp treble and/or a bit too much bass.

If I happen to enjoy these for some time it's rather likely I'll wind up picking up a higher end pair and see where that goes. Hey, so far it's been rather fun to game on, once you get past the whole "sound inside your head" bit


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Littel Dot MKIII is on massdrop for $220, same ship date as HD6xx I ordered.
> 
> Sell my vali 2 for a little over 100 and get that instead for a better pairing? What do you guys think?
> 
> @tjjangel don't respond I know how you feel about chinese amps lol, I'm on a budget and this seems like best bang for buck for a legit OTL


I think you should stop going through audio equipment like a starving man at the buffet and see what the HD6XX sounds like first with your Vali 2


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you should stop going through audio equipment like a starving man at the buffet and see what the HD6XX sounds like first with your Vali 2


I suppose so,


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you should stop going through audio equipment like a starving man at the buffet and see what the HD6XX sounds like first with your Vali 2


On the plus side, when I feel kinda wasteful because I want to try my 4th pair of headphones in a year and a half, looking at his rabid pace makes me feel better about myself.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> On the plus side, when I feel kinda wasteful because I want to try my 4th pair of headphones in a year and a half, looking at his rabid pace makes me feel better about myself.


Honestly, I am just bored out of my mind. If I did not have to come home from grad school due to illness I wouldn't have switched any gear at all. I can't work yet, as I'm still healing. Also, I have no friends irl, so yeah, I just need something to distract me before loneliness and despair eat my insides more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> On the plus side, when I feel kinda wasteful because I want to try my 4th pair of headphones in a year and a half, looking at his rabid pace makes me feel better about myself.


Makes me feel "on par" with having ordered in five different pairs of IEM's









... Now if only I could figure out my own audio plans... Do I go with a Schiit Jotunheim, or do I go whole hog and go for a Gustard A20H... Fun part is looking at things that have the grunt to fully power my stubborn K712's without destroying my ears when I plug IEM's in (but still have a usable amount of volume).

I think for now, much as I'd love to dabble in them, I'll hold off on tubes. At least until I can actually take a listen and see if they make me love my pair of HD 600's more









Edit: come to think of it, if you exclude the IEM's I've only purchased one pair of headphones this year, and they currently sit attached to the htpc for when we want to watch movies..


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think you should stop going through audio equipment like a starving man at the buffet and see what the HD6XX sounds like first with your Vali 2


Not to mention that ZMF Vibro MKII shouldn't sound as well on the Little Dot MK2.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Not to mention that ZMF Vibro MKII shouldn't sound as well on the Little Dot MK2.


His precious is for sale though. Im not sure who called two weeks but I think we are pretty close to the two week mark right now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> His precious is for sale though. Im not sure who called two weeks but I think we are pretty close to the two week mark right now.


Aww, but what happened to all the "All hail Lord Gaben Zach, the infallible one" and the whole #pcmr4lyfe stuff? (okay, second part was a bit of a stretch, but I'm still curious as to what changed)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aww, but what happened to all the "All hail Lord Gaben Zach, the infallible one" and the whole #pcmr4lyfe stuff? (okay, second part was a bit of a stretch, but I'm still curious as to what changed)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> His precious is for sale though. Im not sure who called two weeks but I think we are pretty close to the two week mark right now.


lol yep, but if I can't sell it what I paid for it, I am keeping it still as it is worth every penny and then some. (and I am guessing it won't sell as head fi seems to move at a snails pace)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Honestly, I am just bored out of my mind.* If I did not have to come home from grad school due to illness I wouldn't have switched any gear at all. I can't work yet, as I'm still healing. Also, I have no friends irl, so yeah, I just need something to distract me before loneliness and despair eat my insides more.


Play me in UT or some other game







?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Play me in UT or some other game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Original UT or the new one thats still in beta? PM me, also I am playing titanfall 2 a lot, got it at walmart on sale for PC at $29 two days ago... really enjoying it, a ton actually. Tried Overwatch, infinite warfare looked like crap, I love Blops 3 still but its online community is dead, I needed a new modern shooter so I grabbed titanfall 2 cause I was surprised to see it on sale so fast, and wow, probably my game of the year. I just love the combat, flow, gun feel, the way helmets pop off enemies on certain shots, the story isnt bad but its mediocre so far. Overall my game of the year so far.


----------



## Shardnax

UT99 and UT04 are my favorites, 03 is pointless and 3 just isn't as good







.

Was I following correctly in that you've put the ZMF up for sale?


----------



## rathborne

Unreal Tournament is great fun







. Don't mind the beta either (Outpost 23 is a great map). Unfortunately latency to US servers from Australia makes competitive gaming hard.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> UT99 and UT04 are my favorites, 03 is pointless and 3 just isn't as good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was I following correctly in that you've put the ZMF up for sale?


http://www.head-fi.org/t/826027/fs-zmf-x-vibro-mkii-massdrop-rusted-zebra-wood-cups-with-seahorse-case

Like I said, I am not selling it unless I get what I paid for it, which was $290 plus shipping. I love them, I really do, my all time favorite can by far, but I just can't justify a $300 can if I own HD6xx, especially when I have my t20s (that I can't sell cause no one wants them for some reason) and my T20s do great for EDM etc... so all my bases are covered even without Vibros. I probably will do HD6xx for most of my gaming needs netflix anime, lot of music, and t20s for rap and EDM

if I could sell my T20s for around 90 I would keep the Vibros, but everyone keeps lowballing me down to 60... and Vibros I am pretty sure I can get what I paid for them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/826027/fs-zmf-x-vibro-mkii-massdrop-rusted-zebra-wood-cups-with-seahorse-case
> 
> Like I said, I am not selling it unless I get what I paid for it, which was $290 plus shipping. I love them, I really do, my all time favorite can by far, but I just can't justify a $300 can if I own HD6xx, especially when I have my t20s (that I can't sell cause no one wants them for some reason) and my T20s do great for EDM etc... so all my bases are covered even without Vibros. I probably will do HD6xx for most of my gaming needs netflix anime, lot of music, and t20s for rap and EDM
> 
> if I could sell my T20s for around 90 I would keep the Vibros, but everyone keeps lowballing me down to 60... and Vibros I am pretty sure I can get what I paid for them.


Why not see how you like the HD 6xx and sell the one you like less? Simple.

There was a time when I would have kicked all of your asses in Unreal Tournament. That time has probably passed now.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Or better yet, keep both the HD 6XX's as well as the Vibro mk II's so that way pretty much all types of music are covered ^_^

With IEM's, I'm still debating back and forth about things... Haven't spent much time with the ATR's today and won't be simply due to my left ear acting up today - I suspect it's either due to having had to learn how to properly put these things in, or from having bonked it during work yesterday... And I'll still be holding off any full fledged opinions on them until I've had plenty of time with them, as well as the other pairs I've ordered. Had to drop Windows volume to 60% just so I could move past 9 O'Clock on my O2..... And I'm eventually planning on upgrading to the Gustard A20H or other equivalent?

Listening to the ATR's for a bit and then after a few minutes rest switching to my K712's has definitely let me on to the fact I definitely won't be getting rid of the K712's any time soon, so that's always a good thing (better be, we're talking $6.92 CAD earphones versus $525 CAD headphones!), but I'm still curious as to how the others will be.... And one never knows, I ~might~ look into somewhat higher end IEM's as well, but two things are preventing me from picking up the NiceHCK DZ7 or 9's come tax time...

1) It's a $710ish CAD earphone. Such a price would pretty much require me to be using earphones on a regular basis at my computer (and no way am I taking something that costly out for a walk!)

2) Depending on how a few things go, my audio and benching budgets might very well be disappearing..... In favour of a 2013 Subar BR-Z that has a whopping 71km on it. But we'll see how that plan goes.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why not see how you like the HD 6xx and sell the one you like less? Simple.
> 
> There was a time when I would have kicked all of your asses in Unreal Tournament. That time has probably passed now.


Getting slow in your age







?

At Caenlen: Did my PM go through?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Why not see how you like the HD 6xx and sell the one you like less? Simple.
> 
> There was a time when I would have kicked all of your asses in Unreal Tournament. That time has probably passed now.


Because I listen to my music super loud, and I can't stop myself its just more fun and I feel like I am at an EDM club, with closed cans my hearing is going to be gone within 5 years, with open cans at least I get a few more years of hearing.

So yeah, that's my main reason.

@shard I replied.


----------



## Shardnax

You should buy a cheap meter for $20ish and check your listening levels







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Picked up an Asus Rampage V edition 10 motherboard. Came with a gimmicky DAC/Amp combo powered by a six pin pcie gpu cable and it runs off of the front panel header or something.

Guess it is more useful than the OC panel. Will probably stick it in my nephew's PC.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Because I listen to my music super loud, and I can't stop myself its just more fun and I feel like I am at an EDM club, with closed cans my hearing is going to be gone within 5 years, with open cans at least I get a few more years of hearing.
> 
> So yeah, that's my main reason.
> 
> @shard I replied.


Your logic is illogical.
95dB is 95dB, regardless of whether it's coming from close cans, open cans, or a jet engine.
It will have the same damaging effect on your hearing any which way.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Your logic is illogical.
> 95dB is 95dB, regardless of whether it's coming from close cans, open cans, or a jet engine.
> It will have the same damaging effect on your hearing any which way.


Jet engine might ha e the occasional bit of singed goose feathers though. If goose feathers come out of your headphones, I suspect you now have an angry goose to deal with alongside the hearing damage.


----------



## Shardnax

I believe the implication is that he tends to listen to closed cans much louder than open, for some reason or another.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I believe the implication is that he tends to listen to closed cans much louder than open, for some reason or another.


I can't listen to music too loud myself for either types of cans.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I believe the implication is that he tends to listen to closed cans much louder than open, for some reason or another.


The wood cups especially, since it sits so far from your head from the thicj protein earpads, and the extra depth on the wood cups, means you need to crank it louder more to really get that sound stage going.

@everyone I got my first date tonight in like 7 years!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hope I get a kiss


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can't listen to music too loud myself for either types of cans.


Same here, I don't mind speakers a bit louder than I typically listen with headphones. It's probably because they aren't blasting right next to my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The wood cups especially, since it sits so far from your head from the thick protein earpads, and the extra depth on the wood cups, means you need to crank it louder more to really get that sound stage going.
> 
> @everyone I got my first date tonight in like 7 years!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOO Hope I get a kiss


Don't be too anxious. Let her see the goods first! By which I mean the delicious megabasszorz Zebra Wood cans and that I'm joking







.


----------



## caenlen

@shard lol, I did text her a pic of the vibros to show her my hobby, she was like thats cool, I don't understand anything you just said but thats cool, lol... I asked her what she enjoys doing... she said fashion mags... ugh... I feel so alone in the world bros lol

no kiss either, and dinner cost me $54 after tip... ugh... well, back to only going on dates once every 7 years. it was fun but I'll pass.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shard lol, I did text her a pic of the vibros to show her my hobby, she was like thats cool, I don't understand anything you just said but thats cool, lol... I asked her what she enjoys doing... she said fashion mags... ugh... I feel so alone in the world bros lol
> 
> no kiss either, *and dinner cost me $54 after tip...* ugh... well, back to only going on dates once every 7 years. it was fun but I'll pass.


Talk about a kick in the pants. That's money you could've spent on shiny tubes







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ouch, $54 and not even a kiss? I've managed to get a loooot more just with going out for a drive and a stop or two for snacks or whatever.


----------



## jayfkay

I suggest going on a walk with them or doing some other activity? My father met my stepmother in a bar, they are now married.

That aside, this Zeos guy, his reviews are a bit odd.
He says the t40 has the least bass, but it has more thumpy mid bass than the t50 and isn't quite as open/vivid than the t50. But I'd say with stock pads, Fostex descriptions are most fitting (t50=clear flat, t40=focused bass).

Random music note. Some Daft Punks (which I love with the mk3) uploads seem so well mastered, shame for the pink noise.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Talk about a kick in the pants. That's money you could've spent on shiny tubes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


meh, once every seven years is worth it. but yeah I'm done with trying to the dating, I have never met an interesting girl in my life... all she talked about tonight was the new drama with JLO and Marc Anthony kissing her, and she checked her facebook like 20x during the dinner... I left my phone in my car... ugh... I just... I am so happy I am alone, people are so dumb these days, no wonder Trump won. I am apathetic. meh its fine, works for me so w.e


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shard lol, I did text her a pic of the vibros to show her my hobby, she was like thats cool, I don't understand anything you just said but thats cool, lol... I asked her what she enjoys doing... she said fashion mags... ugh... I feel so alone in the world bros lol
> 
> no kiss either, and dinner cost me $54 after tip... ugh... well, back to only going on dates once every 7 years. it was fun but I'll pass.


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLL.

Here is the secret formula to dating.

Ice cream, tons of questions, and st fu.

Ice cream is cheap, and no one ever has a bad time eating ice cream.

Asking her a bunch of questions keeps the focus off you and on her.

ST FU prevents you from saying anything stupid.

If all goes well, you will have spent very little money, she will have a great time, and you won't embarrass yourself.


----------



## Shardnax

Pretty sound advice. You get to save money and pride if it doesn't go well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I suggest going on a walk with them or doing some other activity? My father met my stepmother in a bar, they are now married.
> 
> That aside, this Zeos guy, his reviews are a bit odd.
> He says the t40 has the least bass, but it has more thumpy mid bass than the t50 and isn't quite as open/vivid than the t50. But I'd say with stock pads, Fostex descriptions are most fitting (t50=clear flat, t40=focused bass).
> 
> Random music note. Some Daft Punks (which I love with the mk3) uploads seem so well mastered, shame for the pink noise.


Zeos' opinions are like the tide.


----------



## caenlen

Just a note to everyone, not all Tubes are made equal, the Philips JAN 6922 I mentioned awhile ago, and how when I tapped it, I could hear it in my headphones, well, I finally emailed the TheTubeCenter and they said it is not supposed to do that, so they mailed me two more of the same tube, and not only does it not do that, but it sounds insanely good, it is now my favorite tube, even beating Golden Lion.

Also, yes Zeos sometimes causes a hype to get money from his Amazon links, between his Amazon links and his $1500 a month he gets from Patreon support... he is doing pretty good financially, and still has his own full time job on top of all that.

That being said, he will eventually run out of headphones, so it is only a short term way to make money, but more power to him, I don't blame him one bit, also I wouldn't own the Pioneer SE-A1000 without his video on it, and it is one of my favorite cans of all time, it still does violin better than even Vibros, or HD650's, that is the only thing it does better though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just a note to everyone, not all Tubes are made equal, the Philips JAN 6922 I mentioned awhile ago, and how when I tapped it, I could hear it in my headphones, well, I finally emailed the TheTubeCenter and they said it is not supposed to do that, so they mailed me two more of the same tube, and not only does it not do that, but it sounds insanely good, it is now my favorite tube, even beating Golden Lion.
> 
> Also, yes Zeos sometimes causes a hype to get money from his Amazon links, between his Amazon links and his $1500 a month he gets from Patreon support... he is doing pretty good financially, and still has his own full time job on top of all that.
> 
> That being said, he will eventually run out of headphones, so it is only a short term way to make money, but more power to him, I don't blame him one bit, also I wouldn't own the Pioneer SE-A1000 without his video on it, and it is one of my favorite cans of all time, it still does violin better than even Vibros, or HD650's, that is the only thing it does better though.


Its called microphonics.

Some tubes actually are microphonic, but yes the philips tubes should definitely NOT have any microphonics.

I would be willing to bet that your previous tubes got knocked around during shipping.

The other thing to consider is that all tubes actually perform slightly different. Tube making is more of an art than a science, so each tube is kind of special and has its own characteristics.


----------



## Shardnax

I've heard overall tonality is very good on the 600/650, probably why you think it sounds better with most instruments. The next logical stop for Zeos would be amps, DACs, and speakers.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've heard overall tonality is very good on the 600/650, probably why you think it sounds better with most instruments. The next logical stop for Zeos would be amps, DACs, and speakers.


Zeos already has many many videos reviewing speakers, dacs, and amps. I have watched him for a year straight, we share similar tastes, but sometimes he does hype things just for Amazon click money.

@tjjangel cheers, yeah well the replacement tubes have no microphonics, and man they kick major butt, really lovely


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos already has many many videos reviewing speakers, dacs, and amps. I have watched him for a year straight, we share similar tastes, but sometimes he does hype things just for Amazon click money.
> 
> @tjjangel cheers, yeah well the replacement tubes have no microphonics, and man they kick major butt, really lovely


Careful mate, or next it will be vintage (NOS) tubes that you're chasing.
Like so many things, the quality of build and material usually reduced as the dacades went by to save money for the manufacturers.
Two tubes of the same kind and from the same maker can sound different, and it's often the older one that sounds the best.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Careful mate, or next it will be vintage (NOS) tubes that you're chasing.
> Like so many things, the quality of build and material usually reduced as the dacades went by to save money for the manufacturers.
> Two tubes of the same kind and from the same maker can sound different, and it's often the older one that sounds the best.


Nah, I have a good selection of tubes even though they are all budget, they all have different sound signatures, but yeah, Philips JAN 6922 is one I will be using 24/7, looks my T20s sold for 100, so i don't have to sell my vibros now...

so vibros basically cost me $200 now that i have that cost savings, and 200 on hd6xx... i have some mid range open and closed cans, and a mimby that cost me 190 shipped, and vali 2 was only 105 shipped... so yeah I would say I am the king of deals. im done now, im quite glad I don't have to sell my vibros after all


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nah, I have a good selection of tubes even though they are all budget, they all have different sound signatures, but yeah, Philips JAN 6922 is one I will be using 24/7, looks my T20s sold for 100, so i don't have to sell my vibros now...
> 
> so vibros basically cost me $200 now that i have that cost savings, and 200 on hd6xx... i have some mid range open and closed cans, and a mimby that cost me 190 shipped, and vali 2 was only 105 shipped... so yeah I would say I am the king of deals. im done now, im quite glad I don't have to sell my vibros after all


Unless I am brain dead, the phillips one should actually be a NOS tube.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Damn, a great deal for an Audio Technica ATH-R70X fell into my lap, someone's selling one in near new condition for 158USD, price's too good for me to resist. As usual, (doing an Arnie impression), "Ah'll be buck" when I get it in a day or two.....or three.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Damn, a great deal for an Audio Technica ATH-R70X fell into my lap, someone's selling one in near new condition for 158USD, price's too good for me to resist. As usual, (doing an Arnie impression), "Ah'll be buck" when I get it in a day or two.....or three.










You can't give me anymore crap









@pez spotify:track:4c6jmtvnLX78jTQFmlL6Hu the opening bass... mmmmm DD


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Damn, a great deal for an Audio Technica ATH-R70X fell into my lap, someone's selling one in near new condition for 158USD, price's too good for me to resist. As usual, (doing an Arnie impression), "Ah'll be buck" when I get it in a day or two.....or three.












Curious about your impressions, and how it compares to the likes of the AKG K712/K7xx, Beyerdynamic DT 880 (which normally costs a lot less), Sennheiser HD 600.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, after a few days of messing around with my KZ ATR's, I've come to one conclusion.... So far I haven't found a tip configuration that works. Smalls don't provide a very consistent fit, and if I move (or open my jaw) there's a tendency to lose the seal, and it instantly starts sounding like listening to things via a can-string-can telephone, aka tinny as all sin.... Deep insertion works - until I start getting a fairly potent headache about five minutes later. Medium tips provide a good fit that doesn't care about me moving around, but starts putting a tad too much pressure on things.

....Here's hoping those Comply (knockoffs), KZ Spiral, and KZ Starline tips come in sooner than later... I might also look into a pair of SpinFit XS/SS and S sizings to see if those help, but we'll see.

Beyond the fitment and pressure issues though, they are kind of nice, especially for the price. Supposedly my ZS3's come in tomorrow, I'll believe it when they're in my mailbox









....Day later update: They split shipped my order, and then had the audacity to ship the second one C.O.D....... So I sent in a ticket to GearBest, asking if they're going to refund me the fees they double charged me for, and instead got a reply back about shipping times.. .... ..... ....*facepaws* The expletives I wish I could say on the forum.....


----------



## caenlen

I grabbed Dragonfly Red dac/amp used for $120, going to my portable go to since i refunded my fulla. ^^ Wouldn't have done it if it wasn't such a great price. I think it will pair well with HD6xx when I am on the go










thinking of buying this for vali 2 and mimby https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-Stack what do you think?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Curious about your impressions, and how it compares to the likes of the AKG K712/K7xx, Beyerdynamic DT 880 (which normally costs a lot less), Sennheiser HD 600.


Will do, I'll be getting it later today (it's midday now in my neck of the woods), kinda curious as to how some reviewers said it was neutral yet sound pretty good. I'll be heading off to a neighboring country for some R&R but will be back on Thursday. Will find time to give that badboy some serious head time (that didn't come out right.....)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, after a few days of messing around with my KZ ATR's, I've come to one conclusion.... So far I haven't found a tip configuration that works. Smalls don't provide a very consistent fit, and if I move (or open my jaw) there's a tendency to lose the seal, and it instantly starts sounding like listening to things via a can-string-can telephone, aka tinny as all sin.... Deep insertion works - until I start getting a fairly potent headache about five minutes later. Medium tips provide a good fit that doesn't care about me moving around, but starts putting a tad too much pressure on things.
> 
> ....Here's hoping those Comply (knockoffs), KZ Spiral, and KZ Starline tips come in sooner than later... I might also look into a pair of SpinFit XS/SS and S sizings to see if those help, but we'll see.
> 
> Beyond the fitment and pressure issues though, they are kind of nice, especially for the price. Supposedly my ZS3's come in tomorrow, I'll believe it when they're in my mailbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Complys! I've not had any issue with Complys though they're somewhat more pricey than regular silicon tips. After using the largest ear tips that came with the SZ3 on my ED12, I've developed a a little pain in my left ear, gonna get some Complys to replace the China made ones, I've had Complys on both my CA Jupiter and Fitear Parterre and have had no issue with fit and comfort using them. They cost more, but are so worth it imo....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I grabbed Dragonfly Red dac/amp used for $120, going to my portable go to since i refunded my fulla. ^^ Wouldn't have done it if it wasn't such a great price. I think it will pair well with HD6xx when I am on the go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of buying this for vali 2 and mimby https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-Stack what do you think?


I think it's not quite as cute as your current avatar. You should keep that for the next while







Sure beats the Schiit PYST cables and how they have a bad habit of trying to lift the smaller stack though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Will do, I'll be getting it later today (it's midday now in my neck of the woods), kinda curious as to how some reviewers said it was neutral yet sound pretty good.
> Complys! I've not had any issue with Complys though they're somewhat more pricey than regular silicon tips. After using the largest ear tips that came with the SZ3 on my ED12, I've developed a a little pain in my left ear, gonna get some Complys to replace the China made ones, I've had Complys on both my CA Jupiter and Fitear Parterre and have had no issue with fit and comfort using them. They cost more, but are so worth it imo....


I'll have to look into genuine Comply silicon tips... Didn't realize they made silicon ones...... But I can't find any info on their site about such?

Nice thing I see about Comply tips though? Memory foam should work a LOT better for me than generic silicon tips I have to either shove in too deep or have them spread my ear canal too far.


----------



## Spork13

I'm after some opinions.

I bought my SATX amp. several months ago. It was advertised as "working as it should, but with some noise when the volume is adjusted".

Once I had both HPs and amp I discovered that one channel was out. As in it didn't work at all.

I contacted the seller, and trying to get it repaired locally was his suggestion.

It took me quite some time to find a repairer (having already had it with local tech for approx. 6 weeks - and he thought the HP were faulty).

Eventually, I had my amp back and working - I spent $ on a failed repair attempt and then on postage to get another amp to try to confirm it was the amp and not my headphones.

The final repair cost (not including the previous costs) was $215.51.

I opened a PP dispute asking for the $215.51 (AUD) back

Instead they have offered me the $288 (USD) purchase price back, but want me to return the amp.

I feel this is grossly unfair.
If I did this I would be out of pocket for around $450 AUD.

-Shipping from the US to Australia. ($54 USD)
-One failed repair attempt. ($38 AUD)
-Postage of another amp. to myself and back to the owner for troubleshooting. ($37 AUD)
-Post of my broken amp to a repairer. ($18.50 AUD)
-Repair costs and post costs from repairer back to myself. ($215.51 AUD)
-Post costs back to the US. (approx. $80 AUD)

The seller would lose nothing, and would get his broken amp back, with a nice new paint job and in fully working order.

Do you folks think I'm being reasonable in asking for the $215.51 (final repair costs) ONLY be refunded?
Or should I just "let it go" and never, ever buy equipment that I can't test immediately from overseas again?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think it's not quite as cute as your current avatar. You should keep that for the next while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure beats the Schiit PYST cables and how they have a bad habit of trying to lift the smaller stack though!
> I'll have to look into genuine Comply silicon tips... Didn't realize they made silicon ones...... But I can't find any info on their site about such?
> 
> Nice thing I see about Comply tips though? Memory foam should work a LOT better for me than generic silicon tips I have to either shove in too deep or have them spread my ear canal too far.


My bad, I was referring to memory foam ones, I like that I can squish them, insert them into my ears and they expand for a nice snug fit. I've never felt any irritation or pain when I'm using them so they're my go to ear tips. I've heard a lot about SpinFit tips but haven't had the chance to try 'em out though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm after some opinions.
> 
> I bought my SATX amp. several months ago. It was advertised as "working as it should, but with some noise when the volume is adjusted".
> 
> Once I had both HPs and amp I discovered that one channel was out. As in it didn't work at all.
> 
> I contacted the seller, and trying to get it repaired locally was his suggestion.
> 
> It took me quite some time to find a repairer (having already had it with local tech for approx. 6 weeks - and he thought the HP were faulty).
> 
> Eventually, I had my amp back and working - I spent $ on a failed repair attempt and then on postage to get another amp to try to confirm it was the amp and not my headphones.
> 
> The final repair cost (not including the previous costs) was $215.51.
> 
> I opened a PP dispute asking for the $215.51 (AUD) back
> 
> Instead they have offered me the $288 (USD) purchase price back, but want me to return the amp.
> 
> I feel this is grossly unfair.
> If I did this I would be out of pocket for around $450 AUD.
> 
> -Shipping from the US to Australia. ($54 USD)
> -One failed repair attempt. ($38 AUD)
> -Postage of another amp. to myself and back to the owner for troubleshooting. ($37 AUD)
> -Post of my broken amp to a repairer. ($18.50 AUD)
> -Repair costs and post costs from repairer back to myself. ($215.51 AUD)
> -Post costs back to the US. (approx. $80 AUD)
> 
> The seller would lose nothing, and would get his broken amp back, with a nice new paint job and in fully working order.
> 
> Do you folks think I'm being reasonable in asking for the $215.51 (final repair costs) ONLY be refunded?
> Or should I just "let it go" and never, ever buy equipment that I can't test immediately from overseas again?


Drop your request down to $180 if that is possible, maybe you will get lucky. If not, then yeah keep the amp, and your just out that money... its part of life... I sold an SSD 3 years ago to a guy in Estonia, he did the Paypal scam thing to me as well, got the SSD and full refund, only bad issue I have ever had in all my dealings, but yeah I don't do overseas anymore. I prefer to only do within a few states of me even in the USA, so if anyone scams me I can pay a visit


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm after some opinions.
> 
> I bought my SATX amp. several months ago. It was advertised as "working as it should, but with some noise when the volume is adjusted".
> 
> Once I had both HPs and amp I discovered that one channel was out. As in it didn't work at all.
> 
> I contacted the seller, and trying to get it repaired locally was his suggestion.
> 
> It took me quite some time to find a repairer (having already had it with local tech for approx. 6 weeks - and he thought the HP were faulty).
> 
> Eventually, I had my amp back and working - I spent $ on a failed repair attempt and then on postage to get another amp to try to confirm it was the amp and not my headphones.
> 
> The final repair cost (not including the previous costs) was $215.51.
> 
> I opened a PP dispute asking for the $215.51 (AUD) back
> 
> Instead they have offered me the $288 (USD) purchase price back, but want me to return the amp.
> 
> I feel this is grossly unfair.
> If I did this I would be out of pocket for around $450 AUD.
> 
> -Shipping from the US to Australia. ($54 USD)
> -One failed repair attempt. ($38 AUD)
> -Postage of another amp. to myself and back to the owner for troubleshooting. ($37 AUD)
> -Post of my broken amp to a repairer. ($18.50 AUD)
> -Repair costs and post costs from repairer back to myself. ($215.51 AUD)
> -Post costs back to the US. (approx. $80 AUD)
> 
> The seller would lose nothing, and would get his broken amp back, with a nice new paint job and in fully working order.
> 
> Do you folks think I'm being reasonable in asking for the $215.51 (final repair costs) ONLY be refunded?
> Or should I just "let it go" and never, ever buy equipment that I can't test immediately from overseas again?


Yeah, I think you are being more than fair.

You really need to explain to paypal that what you bought is a collectors item and can not simply be replaced. That should go a long way.

You need to specify that you have spent a while hunting down the right product to purchase and this other gentleman (or potentially the shipping company) needs to be held liable for their actions.


----------



## pez

Hi guys!

The busy-ness continues!

I got a bit of time to audition the HE-350 again and compare them to the Q701. Needless to say, I'll be keeping the Q701 over the HE-350. Why is this relevant? Because this means the HE-350 will be the Holiday Freebie







.

Let me know what you guys think as far as execution of the freebie. I would like to start it this Friday and allow it to go on through at least the next Friday. Maybe extend it to weeks? I figure if it's shipped off by the 9th, it will arrive before Christmas Day (at least for US).

I'm thinking international shipping won't be an issue so long as anyone international doesn't mind sharing on the shipping cost.

I know we have a lot of different cultures that post here, but I really hope you guys are having a good Holiday season so far







.

-pez


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> The busy-ness continues!
> 
> I got a bit of time to audition the HE-350 again and compare them to the Q701. Needless to say, I'll be keeping the Q701 over the HE-350. Why is this relevant? Because this means the HE-350 will be the Holiday Freebie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Let me know what you guys think as far as execution of the freebie. I would like to start it this Friday and allow it to go on through at least the next Friday. Maybe extend it to weeks? I figure if it's shipped off by the 9th, it will arrive before Christmas Day (at least for US).
> 
> I'm thinking international shipping won't be an issue so long as anyone international doesn't mind sharing on the shipping cost.
> 
> I know we have a lot of different cultures that post here, but I really hope you guys are having a good Holiday season so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> -pez


Put it in freebies section as usual?

Whatever the execution method may be, count me in!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> Put it in freebies section as usual?
> 
> Whatever the execution method may be, count me in!


Oh for sure. I just wanted for a) people in this thread to be aware that it's coming up and b) make sure we can reach the widest amount of users on OCN







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've got it! Putting it through its paces on my USB powered Fostex HP-A4, will switch to my Oppo Ha-1 and/or Gustard X12/H10 stack over the weekends. And no, I don't normally have three cans lying around like that......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm after some opinions.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my SATX amp. several months ago. It was advertised as "working as it should, but with some noise when the volume is adjusted".
> 
> Once I had both HPs and amp I discovered that one channel was out. As in it didn't work at all.
> 
> I contacted the seller, and trying to get it repaired locally was his suggestion.
> 
> It took me quite some time to find a repairer (having already had it with local tech for approx. 6 weeks - and he thought the HP were faulty).
> 
> Eventually, I had my amp back and working - I spent $ on a failed repair attempt and then on postage to get another amp to try to confirm it was the amp and not my headphones.
> 
> The final repair cost (not including the previous costs) was $215.51.
> 
> I opened a PP dispute asking for the $215.51 (AUD) back
> 
> Instead they have offered me the $288 (USD) purchase price back, but want me to return the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel this is grossly unfair.
> If I did this I would be out of pocket for around $450 AUD.
> 
> -Shipping from the US to Australia. ($54 USD)
> -One failed repair attempt. ($38 AUD)
> -Postage of another amp. to myself and back to the owner for troubleshooting. ($37 AUD)
> -Post of my broken amp to a repairer. ($18.50 AUD)
> -Repair costs and post costs from repairer back to myself. ($215.51 AUD)
> -Post costs back to the US. (approx. $80 AUD)
> 
> The seller would lose nothing, and would get his broken amp back, with a nice new paint job and in fully working order.
> 
> Do you folks think I'm being reasonable in asking for the $215.51 (final repair costs) ONLY be refunded?
> Or should I just "let it go" and never, ever buy equipment that I can't test immediately from overseas again?


I wouldn't call this unreasonable at all, and since you had an item that was sold in working condition (then had to spend a good deal of cash to make it actually work properly) should keep the pressure on to be reimbursed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My bad, I was referring to memory foam ones, I like that I can squish them, insert them into my ears and they expand for a nice snug fit. I've never felt any irritation or pain when I'm using them so they're my go to ear tips. I've heard a lot about SpinFit tips but haven't had the chance to try 'em out though.


Ahhh, good to know. When there's a bit of spare cash I'll look into picking up a few of the sampler/variety packs then. They're somewhat overpriced on Amazon.ca (some of the variety packs are upwards of $35 CAD per pack for some reason), so I'll just order them direct. Wallet will complain a touch ($85 CAD or so total), but we are talking two small and two medium variety packs plus $4.50 USD in shipping. Or I could just play my cards right and pay $16 CAD per pack on Amazon.ca for the T400 S/M/L packs, but then I'm only trying one type of earbud (and not getting the free shipping







).

....Or I could be patient and wait for the Comply clones to come in >.>;;;;

Saga with GearBest continues, they now think I'm complaining about taxes being assessed on my package. Nope guys, still complaining about how you're double dipping on shipping. Silly companies.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shard lol, I did text her a pic of the vibros to show her my hobby, *she was like thats cool, I don't understand anything you just said but thats cool*, lol... I asked her what she enjoys doing... she said fashion mags... ugh... I feel so alone in the world bros lol
> 
> no kiss either, and dinner cost me $54 after tip... ugh... well, back to only going on dates once every 7 years. it was fun but I'll pass.


That's exactly how my lady is when it comes to anything car, computer, audio, or lighting related. She loves to read, do crafts, watch crime shows and do things with her family so it kind of just works out that we have lots that we can do apart from each other, but we both enjoy trying to learn about the other's hobbies. It's nice to have some things not in common as long as you cna accept those things about each other.


----------



## KaneZ

Hello guys!

I need to drain some wisdom out of your superior audio knowledge.

-> Looking for Headset I want to use for gaming.
-> Great sound is important as well as good surround to detect my enemies in games like Battlefield or Overwatch.
-> I'm ready to spend up to 200-250€.
-> Using a Asus Xonar DGX 5.1. Using three of those audio outputs for my Teufel sound system.

So, you could simply suggest me a headset, but I have a few questions to consider:

-> I was told "Gaming-Headsets" are relativly bad for their price. Was looking for the Sennheiser PC 360 or G4me One. Those people recommend to buy a good "real" headset and add a mic to it. I don't want to have two cables and two devices. I'd like to only have one device with one cable. I don't think this is possible then, is it?

-> How am I supposed to connect it to my Xonar? The Sennheiser PC 360 for example has an audio adapter from two jacks to one. Would it be possible to connect a headset like this with my Xonar using the mic input?

Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I need to drain some wisdom out of your superior audio knowledge.
> 
> -> Looking for Headset I want to use for gaming.
> -> Great sound is important as well as good surround to detect my enemies in games like Battlefield or Overwatch.
> -> I'm ready to spend up to 200-250€.
> -> Using a Asus Xonar DGX 5.1. Using three of those audio outputs for my Teufel sound system.
> 
> So, you could simply suggest me a headset, but I have a few questions to consider:
> 
> -> I was told "Gaming-Headsets" are relativly bad for their price. Was looking for the Sennheiser PC 360 or G4me One. Those people recommend to buy a good "real" headset and add a mic to it. I don't want to have two cables and two devices. I'd like to only have one device with one cable. I don't think this is possible then, is it?
> 
> -> How am I supposed to connect it to my Xonar? The Sennheiser PC 360 for example has an audio adapter from two jacks to one. Would it be possible to connect a headset like this with my Xonar using the mic input?
> 
> Thank you so much for your advice!


Generally, headsets that combine a microphone are not the best way to go if you are going for really good quality. Doing dedicated head phones and a dedicated Microphone will give better quality for the same price than a similarly priced headset. you are paying for the convenience of a microphone build in the headset.

Now there are some great head sets that break that mold, but they are few and far between.

I prefer some my dedicated head phones and a desktop Mic, in my case and Audio Technica ATH M40x's and a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. Not an expensive setup by any means, but better quality than any combined head set I've ever tried.


----------



## KaneZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Generally, headsets that combine a microphone are not the best way to go if you are going for really good quality. Doing dedicated head phones and a dedicated Microphone will give better quality for the same price than a similarly priced headset. you are paying for the convenience of a microphone build in the headset.
> 
> Now there are some great head sets that break that mold, but they are few and far between.
> 
> I prefer some my dedicated head phones and a desktop Mic, in my case and Audio Technica ATH M40x's and a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. Not an expensive setup by any means, but better quality than any combined head set I've ever tried.


Okay. Let's say I'd aim for example for a beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO and some mic (mic quality is really not important for what I need):

How do I connect it with my PC? I have three audio outs on my Xonar but I need all three of them for my Teufel sound system. But I guess I really need to connect it via the Xonar, because I want to use Dolby Headphone in order to have positional sound in games, don't I?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Generally, headsets that combine a microphone are not the best way to go if you are going for really good quality. Doing dedicated head phones and a dedicated Microphone will give better quality for the same price than a similarly priced headset. you are paying for the convenience of a microphone build in the headset.
> 
> Now there are some great head sets that break that mold, but they are few and far between.
> 
> I prefer some my dedicated head phones and a desktop Mic, in my case and Audio Technica ATH M40x's and a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. Not an expensive setup by any means, but better quality than any combined head set I've ever tried.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay. Let's say I'd aim for example for a beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO and some mic (mic quality is really not important for what I need):
> 
> How do I connect it with my PC? I have three audio outs on my Xonar but I need all three of them for my Teufel sound system. But I guess I really need to connect it via the Xonar, because I want to use Dolby Headphone in order to have positional sound in games, don't I?
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how your Xonar card works, but I know with my DG and DX, they both have an optical output that I use to go to my headphone amp then the analog connections are used for my speakers. On my DG, the Optical and the Analog outputs are separate sound devices in Windows that I can switch between. On my DX though, both are the same sound device in Windows, so my head phones are always active and out-putting sound, but they are on a hanger under my desk when not in use. Then when I want to use them, I just turn my speakers down to their minimum or turn them off.

I know that the whole positional sound in games argument is going to raise a lot of debate. Personally, I can't stand Dolby Headphone or any of that non-sense. If you do want to keep that though, then you might need to plug your head phones directly in to the sound card and find another way to power your Teufel surround speaker setup. What are you using to power the speaker system?


----------



## KaneZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm not sure how your Xonar card works, but I know with my DG and DX, they both have an optical output that I use to go to my headphone amp then the analog connections are used for my speakers. On my DG, the Optical and the Analog outputs are separate sound devices in Windows that I can switch between. On my DX though, both are the same sound device in Windows, so my head phones are always active and out-putting sound, but they are on a hanger under my desk when not in use. Then when I want to use them, I just turn my speakers down to their minimum or turn them off.
> 
> I know that the whole positional sound in games argument is going to raise a lot of debate. Personally, I can't stand Dolby Headphone or any of that non-sense. If you do want to keep that though, then you might need to plug your head phones directly in to the sound card and find another way to power your Teufel surround speaker setup. What are you using to power the speaker system?


I just realized that those headphones do come with a 6.3mm jack instead of those standard 3.5mm standard "gaming-headsets" use. Now I'm completly confused how to connect it. I'd be willing to buy a new soundcard aswell if need be.

The Teufel system has a build in amp in the subwoofer. It just connects power, audio input and speakers. But there is no way to connect any other device to it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm not sure how your Xonar card works, but I know with my DG and DX, they both have an optical output that I use to go to my headphone amp then the analog connections are used for my speakers. On my DG, the Optical and the Analog outputs are separate sound devices in Windows that I can switch between. On my DX though, both are the same sound device in Windows, so my head phones are always active and out-putting sound, but they are on a hanger under my desk when not in use. Then when I want to use them, I just turn my speakers down to their minimum or turn them off.
> 
> I know that the whole positional sound in games argument is going to raise a lot of debate. Personally, I can't stand Dolby Headphone or any of that non-sense. If you do want to keep that though, then you might need to plug your head phones directly in to the sound card and find another way to power your Teufel surround speaker setup. What are you using to power the speaker system?
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that those headphones do come with a 6.3mm jack instead of those standard 3.5mm standard "gaming-headsets" use. Now I'm completly confused how to connect it. I'd be willing to buy a new soundcard aswell if need be.
> 
> The Teufel system has a build in amp in the subwoofer. It just connects power, audio input and speakers. But there is no way to connect any other device to it.
Click to expand...

Okay, well I should have clarified my intent behind my question. What kind of options does the Teufel amp have for connecting inputs? If analog input via three 3.5mm plugs are the only way, then you are stuck using your sound card for that and finding another way to hook up your headphones. A simple option might be looking at an external USB based headphone AMP/DAC.

Does it have a 1/4" (6.3mm) headphone jack on it, some amps do so you can plug your headphones in to that.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Drop your request down to $180 if that is possible, maybe you will get lucky. If not, then yeah keep the amp, and your just out that money... its part of life... I sold an SSD 3 years ago to a guy in Estonia, he did the Paypal scam thing to me as well, got the SSD and full refund, only bad issue I have ever had in all my dealings, but yeah I don't do overseas anymore. I prefer to only do within a few states of me even in the USA, so if anyone scams me I can pay a visit


I'll deal with international buyers I don't know on eBay via their global shipping program.

There's actually less risk involved if you're honest about condition. Ebay will inspect the item to see that it's correct/as listed and that's it. Ebay is the one that deals with the buyer after that point.


----------



## KaneZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm not sure how your Xonar card works, but I know with my DG and DX, they both have an optical output that I use to go to my headphone amp then the analog connections are used for my speakers. On my DG, the Optical and the Analog outputs are separate sound devices in Windows that I can switch between. On my DX though, both are the same sound device in Windows, so my head phones are always active and out-putting sound, but they are on a hanger under my desk when not in use. Then when I want to use them, I just turn my speakers down to their minimum or turn them off.
> 
> I know that the whole positional sound in games argument is going to raise a lot of debate. Personally, I can't stand Dolby Headphone or any of that non-sense. If you do want to keep that though, then you might need to plug your head phones directly in to the sound card and find another way to power your Teufel surround speaker setup. What are you using to power the speaker system?


Okay, I'm home now and checked some stuff.

1) The Teufel amp only has its own three inputs for center, front and rear. So there is no way to connect a headphone using the Teufel amp.
2) My Xonar is connected to the frontpanel aswell. I can connect my mobile in-ear-headphones with the FP and switch in the Xonar control software between using my surround system or using the FP as output.

So, would it be possible to use the FP and still have full quality of my soundcard? If so, can I just use an adapter from 6.3mm to 3.5mm to connect the headphone to the FP without quality loss?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Okay, I'm home now and checked some stuff.
> 
> 1) The Teufel amp only has its own three inputs for center, front and rear. So there is no way to connect a headphone using the Teufel amp.
> 2) My Xonar is connected to the frontpanel aswell. I can connect my mobile in-ear-headphones with the FP and switch in the Xonar control software between using my surround system or using the FP as output.
> 
> So, would it be possible to use the FP and still have full quality of my soundcard? If so, can I just use an adapter from 6.3mm to 3.5mm to connect the headphone to the FP without quality loss?


1) That's what I should would be the case, just figured it was worth a check first.

2) Using the front panel isn't the most ideal scenario, but as long as the Front Panel uses high quality cables going to it, it *should* be fine. And using a 3.5 to 6.3 mm (1/8" > 1/4") will work fine, just get one that is a cable based one like this so you aren't putting a bunch of extra stress on the 1/8" jack with the extra weight: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MHE100.5


----------



## KaneZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> 1) That's what I should would be the case, just figured it was worth a check first.
> 
> 2) Using the front panel isn't the most ideal scenario, but as long as the Front Panel uses high quality cables going to it, it *should* be fine. And using a 3.5 to 6.3 mm (1/8" > 1/4") will work fine, just get one that is a cable based one like this so you aren't putting a bunch of extra stress on the 1/8" jack with the extra weight: http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MHE100.5


Okay, great, thank you very much, you helped me alot. I guess I'm just gonna try to connect a headphone this way and see if I like the result.

Coming back to the main topic of this thread - I looked around and am now looking at the Phillips Fidel X1 and the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO. Is this a good direction if I'm looking for a good headphone for gaming?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Coming back to the main topic of this thread - I looked around and am now looking at the Phillips Fidel X1 and the Beyerdynamic DT 990 PRO. Is this a good direction if I'm looking for a good headphone for gaming?


I have both the Fidelio X1 and DT990/600 Premium and can tell you that both are excellent for gaming. The DT990 would be the more sparkly of the two, that is, it has higher treble energy (brighter). The DT990 Pro (250 Ohm) would be more fatiguing of the two, the X1 with its more laid back sound would be less fatiguing so you should be able to use it longer, but only if you're more sensitive to treble. In my case, I like sparkly cans and can use 'em for hours on end (that's the advantage of growing older.....hearing loss!). Both would be pretty damn good for music and watching movies as well so you can't lose by getting either.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have both the Fidelio X1 and DT990/600 Premium and can tell you that both are excellent for gaming. The DT990 would be the more sparkly of the two, that is, it has higher treble energy (brighter). The DT990 Pro (250 Ohm) would be more fatiguing of the two, the X1 with its more laid back sound would be less fatiguing so you should be able to use it longer, but only if you're more sensitive to treble. In my case, I like sparkly cans and can use 'em for hours on end (that's the advantage of growing older.....hearing loss!). Both would be pretty damn good for music and watching movies as well so you can't lose by getting either.


I have owned X1 and X2 and DT990/600, for gaming specifically, my Pioneer SE-A1000 which costs $59 kicks all their butt, also it has the best violins you will ever hear in your life, and yes I am aware that is a weird combo of strengths, lol ask the engineers at Pioneer not me


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> also it has the best violins you will ever hear in your life


----------



## rathborne

That response gif is awesome







.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Generally, headsets that combine a microphone are not the best way to go if you are going for really good quality. Doing dedicated head phones and a dedicated Microphone will give better quality for the same price than a similarly priced headset. you are paying for the convenience of a microphone build in the headset.
> 
> Now there are some great head sets that break that mold, but they are few and far between.
> 
> I prefer some my dedicated head phones and a desktop Mic, in my case and Audio Technica ATH M40x's and a Blue Microphones Snowball iCE. Not an expensive setup by any means, but better quality than any combined head set I've ever tried.


And when it comes to this argument people should really look at Kingston and pick up the Kingston HyperX Cloud series.

Can be had for below 100 bucks (80 dollars usually, 50 dollar on sale for Core and Cloud).
Fantastic boxing!
Great build quality.
They sound great
Extra pads (fake leather or fabric).
Great mic (not to low, not to high, no static like issues).

I know this is the headphone thread and people might be snobbish and anything with "gaming" should be avoided but this is great headset for the price. Anyone looking to get started really should start there. As no good mic + Headphone combo can beat that for the price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

People here hate on gaming headsets, because typically they are either bad audio quality, bad value, or a combination of both. If someone HAS to have a headset, there are a few that some of us would recommend, but most of the time it is much better to get a nice entry level headphone and get a cheap mic until you have enough to pick up a decent one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> People here hate on gaming headsets, because typically they are either bad audio quality, bad value, or a combination of both. If someone HAS to have a headset, there are a few that some of us would recommend, but most of the time it is much better to get a nice entry level headphone and get a cheap mic until you have enough to pick up a decent one. Just my 2 cents.


yeah but anything that anyone in this thread would consider entry level headphones and mic would always come as much if not more than the HyperX Cloud.


----------



## KaneZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And when it comes to this argument people should really look at Kingston and pick up the Kingston HyperX Cloud series.
> 
> Can be had for below 100 bucks (80 dollars usually, 50 dollar on sale for Core and Cloud).
> Fantastic boxing!
> Great build quality.
> They sound great
> Extra pads (fake leather or fabric).
> Great mic (not to low, not to high, no static like issues).
> 
> I know this is the headphone thread and people might be snobbish and anything with "gaming" should be avoided but this is great headset for the price. Anyone looking to get started really should start there. As no good mic + Headphone combo can beat that for the price.


Since it was me who started this conversation: I have no clue and no experience with headphones. A good friend of mine has a HyperX Cloud I and I tested it last week. I think overall it is fine, but the sound quality was really underwhelming compared to my 5.1 sound system. When there was a lot of action going on (Overwatch), the sounds were overlapping and rasping. I couldn't understand him when he said this sound would be totaly awesome.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Since it was me who started this conversation: I have no clue and no experience with headphones. A good friend of mine has a HyperX Cloud I and I tested it last week. I think overall it is fine, but the sound quality was really underwhelming compared to my 5.1 sound system. When there was a lot of action going on (Overwatch), the sounds were overlapping and rasping. I couldn't understand him when he said this sound would be totaly awesome.


Overwatch is overly loud IMO and footsteps (one of the actually most important thing to this game so you can hear that flanker) can be heard with any system as far as I can tell.

To bad they didn't sound that great too you, but if going for a "GAMERZ!" targeted product that's what I would get, after that I wouldn't look any further and probably pony up the money for AMP/DAC, Headphone, Mic set up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> And when it comes to this argument people should really look at Kingston and pick up the Kingston HyperX Cloud series.
> 
> Can be had for below 100 bucks (80 dollars usually, 50 dollar on sale for Core and Cloud).
> Fantastic boxing!
> Great build quality.
> They sound great
> Extra pads (fake leather or fabric).
> Great mic (not to low, not to high, no static like issues).
> 
> I know this is the headphone thread and people might be snobbish and anything with "gaming" should be avoided but this is great headset for the price. Anyone looking to get started really should start there. As no good mic + Headphone combo can beat that for the price.


Cloud 1 and 2 are junk. Cloud Revolution is demi-God though. edit: I can personally attest to this as I have heard all 3 myself. Also, this guys tests don't lie









http://www.pcgamer.com/we-tested-23-mainstream-gaming-headsets-to-find-the-best/7/

@boredgunner rofl I love you mate DDDD


----------



## Rei86

HE-400i for the lowest price they've every been on amazon 249.00 USD
https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i

https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Cloud 1 and 2 are junk. Cloud Revolution is demi-God though. edit: I can personally attest to this as I have heard all 3 myself. Also, this guys tests don't lie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/we-tested-23-mainstream-gaming-headsets-to-find-the-best/7/
> 
> @boredgunner rofl I love you mate DDDD


Guess its just me I really liked them when I had them.


----------



## caenlen

spotify:track:5kZRoc6Gz7u5eu4a0YM2LS

::dances::


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> yeah but anything that anyone in this thread would consider entry level headphones and mic would always come as much if not more than the HyperX Cloud.


That's not true at all. The following headphones have been recommended since I have been part of HEC:

- Monoprice 108323 @ $15-30
- Creative Aurvana Live @ $60
- Philips SHP9500 @ $45-70
- HiFiMAN HE-350 @ $99
- Grado SR60 @ $80


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> HE-400i for the lowest price they've every been on amazon 249.00 USD
> https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i
> Guess its just me I really liked them when I had them.


Remember that this is just one opinion and his evaluations tend to be hyperbolic at times.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That's not true at all. The following headphones have been recommended since I have been part of HEC:
> 
> - Monoprice 108323 @ $15-30
> - Creative Aurvana Live @ $60
> - Philips SHP9500 @ $45-70
> - HiFiMAN HE-350 @ $99
> - Grado SR60 @ $80


Some of your recommendations still would cost as much if not more than the HyperX headsets








Again just saying if someone wants to start out somewhere for a full package I would look at Kingstons HyperX headsets. After that the possibilities are endless.
EDIT: well depending on how much green you're willing to spend....


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Some of your recommendations still would cost as much if not more than the HyperX headsets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again just saying if someone wants to start out somewhere for a full package I would look at Kingstons HyperX headsets. After that the possibilities are endless.


And some of them wouldn't. For example, a CAL or SHP9500 + Zalman Clip-Mic would beat that HyperX booty around the block.


----------



## Rei86

I've actually forgotten about the Zm-Mic1... touche


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Creative Aurvana Live @ $60
> - Philips SHP9500 @ $45-70


Buy those two and your life will be complete. I highly HIGHLY recommend both. Avoid Aurvana Live 2 though, only the original is good. $54 on ebay you can find it new.

I personally would avoid HE-350 at all costs, still blows my mind people like that can. Maybe I had a bad unit or something, not sure, but it was the worst nails on chalkboard I ever heard in my life, and I am the only person in the world who loves T90 (also known for nails on chalkboard treble) DDDD


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I've actually forgotten about the Zm-Mic1... touche


Probably because most people prefer the Modmic or USB desktop mic here.


----------



## rEktorino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Some of your recommendations still would cost as much if not more than the HyperX headsets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again just saying if someone wants to start out somewhere for a full package I would look at Kingstons HyperX headsets. After that the possibilities are endless.
> EDIT: well depending on how much green you're willing to spend....


The last headset i tested that i considered to be fairly decent and not horribly overpriced in comparison to its direct competitors was the Siberia v2. Also probably the most comfortable headphones I've had up to this day.
A pair of Superlux Headphones +Mic sounds a bit better at half the price though, so even with a low budget the "gaming"-stuff still sucks, especially since i highly doubt that there is any difference in longevity after i opened up my siberia.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Completely forgot about the Superlux HD668B. You used to be able to find the Takstar Pro 80 for cheap as well, which was identical to the HyperX.


----------



## KaneZ

So since you guys are debating headsets now. What do you think about the Sennheiser PC 360? I read some reviews about it and it seems to relativly good for a headset.


----------



## rEktorino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> So since you guys are debating headsets now. What do you think about the Sennheiser PC 360? I read some reviews about it and it seems to relativly good for a headset.


For a headset maybe. For a piece of headphones with a mic strapped to it its garbage at that price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> So since you guys are debating headsets now. What do you think about the Sennheiser PC 360? I read some reviews about it and it seems to relativly good for a headset.


Sounds good, overpriced as hell. It's basically a HD558 with a fixed microphone that costs like $100 more.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> HE-400i for the lowest price they've every been on amazon 249.00 USD
> https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/HIFIMAN-HE-400I-Full-size-Magnetic-Headphones/dp/B00MULH672/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1479940280&sr=8-1&keywords=HE+400i
> Guess its just me I really liked them when I had them.


Wow that's crazy. I've heard the HE-400i twice now and it's on a different level compared to other $200-250 headphones I've owned (K7xx and DT 880). And apparently the current version of the HE-400i has a larger sound stage than older ones.


----------



## Rei86

Hoping with the holiday season some other brands will take a price cut soon also.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Hoping with the holiday season some other brands will take a price cut soon also.


What in particular are you hoping to see get cut? Just curious.

I wouldn't mind selling my T20s and a few other cans to try for those HE-400i's, but meh, I doubt they are better than Vibros


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So been spending a bit more time here and there with my KZ ATR's (ZS3's will be tomorrow due to payday, YAY!), but I've noticed one thing that's kind of driving me bonkers...

Man my O2+ODAC Rev.B has a noticeable noise floor with these. It's blatantly obvious with the first half of Daft Punk's "Prime Time of Your Life" as there's a lot of silence in there. Jokingly, I'll use that as justification to upgrade to (insert new gear here), although I won't lie that Gustard A20H is looking really, REALLY tempting. And sexy. Man is it sexy, although it better be for the average going rate of $1,200 CAD they're at atm!


----------



## Spork13

400i is a good mid-fi headphone, and at $249 it's probably one of the best value for $ going right now (MD HD 6XX not included - unobtanium).
You do need a decent amp to get good performance from the 400i though, I fear at the current pricing a lot of people will buy them expecting awesome sound straight out of their phone or other portable device and end up disappointed.

Not long ago (1-2 months) second hand 400i were selling for more than the current new prices.
I'm not sure why the current discount, but for anyone wanting to try a decent set of planar HPs, who already has, or plans to buy, a dedicated amp (doesn't need to be anything special, but I wouldn't bother if I just wanted to use onboard sound) these would be a sensible buy.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, need some help. Im new to the hifi scene. I currently have the philips sph 9500's and the hifiman he350's. I like both headphones the philips more then the hifimans. I am however looking for something that is open but has more bass. I find some songs are just to neutral and bass is to shallow on both sets i have now. so what would be a good set of cans that can be driven by my micca origin+? I have looked at beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro's and find mixed reviews on the low end. Some say its stellar. Some say its not. Since my dacamp isnt super powerful id prolly just go with the 250 ohm over the 600's. I also see the hifiman he400i's are on sale on amazon, but after not being super impressed by the 350's and totally disliking the over clamp hifi man has for their cans, i just dont see myself getting to amped up over those. So what else is there in the 150$ price range. willing to go alittle higher, but like i said im just getting into being and audiophile. So reading and watching numerous reviews, i end up getting overwhelmed. Thanks for any feedback and recommendations.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So been spending a bit more time here and there with my KZ ATR's (ZS3's will be tomorrow due to payday, YAY!), but I've noticed one thing that's kind of driving me bonkers...
> 
> Man my O2+ODAC Rev.B has a noticeable noise floor with these. It's blatantly obvious with the first half of Daft Punk's "Prime Time of Your Life" as there's a lot of silence in there. Jokingly, I'll use that as justification to upgrade to (insert new gear here), although I won't lie that Gustard A20H is looking really, REALLY tempting. And sexy. Man is it sexy, although it better be for the average going rate of $1,200 CAD they're at atm!


If you are having noise floor issues then something is going on.

Is the cable for the KZ ARTs microphonic at all?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help. Im new to the hifi scene. I currently have the philips sph 9500's and the hifiman he350's. I like both headphones the philips more then the hifimans. I am however looking for something that is open but has more bass. I find some songs are just to neutral and bass is to shallow on both sets i have now. so what would be a good set of cans that can be driven by my micca origin+? I have looked at beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro's and find mixed reviews on the low end. Some say its stellar. Some say its not. Since my dacamp isnt super powerful id prolly just go with the 250 ohm over the 600's. *I also see the hifiman he400i's are on sale on amazon, but after not being super impressed by the 350's and totally disliking the over clamp hifi man has for their cans, i just dont see myself getting to amped up over those.* So what else is there in the 150$ price range. willing to go alittle higher, but like i said im just getting into being and audiophile. So reading and watching numerous reviews, i end up getting overwhelmed. Thanks for any feedback and recommendations.


They look the same yes, but they do not clamp the same. The HE-400s for example, is the most comfortable headphone in the world (with focus earpads which I believe is the earpad the 400i uses), I find the HE-400s even more comfortable then HD598.

That being said, I am glad someone at least agrees with me, SHP9500 > HE-350.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you are having noise floor issues then something is going on.
> 
> Is the cable for the KZ ARTs microphonic at all?


Some have mentioned a possibility of such in their reviews of the ATE and ATE-S (ATR's are technically the fourth generation of that lineup, usually described as "more refined"). Cable microphonics is when the cable's movement brings audible noise, and/or adds a bit of noise during quieter passages, right?

Thinking more about your question (and pairing it with the fact my ears this morning have that same "light television static/snow" noise you get when wearing ear plugs in a fairly quiet environment environment) I'm almost wondering if it's giving the same problem I get with ear plugs at air shows when nothing is really flying, and why I tend to prefer the use of ear defenders in such scenarios.

I do know though that I finally managed to get a proper seal with the included small ear tips, but getting the IEM to sit properly in my right ear was a pain and a half. It's just annoying that that "earplug hiss" as I call it (as that's usually the only time I get it where it's noticeable) sounds strikingly similar to noise floor in audio devices. Don't know which of the two it was (whether noise or my ears) but I do know it was present whether I had windows at 50% or 75% volume (I've been running the IEM's at 50% windows volume just so my volume knob on the O2+ODAC Rev.B is usable).

Overall, while they aren't my K712's (better not be at 1/90th or so of the cost!), I definitely do like them, and once my other three pairs arrive (if GearBest ever ships my ED12's and ZS3's!!! *shakes fist angrily*) with more time I'll be able to decide if they're useful on a regular basis to me or not... If they all wind up amplifying that static snow noise during quiet passages I suspect they'll be for the original application I looked into only, aka only for when out and about.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help. Im new to the hifi scene. I currently have the philips sph 9500's and the hifiman he350's. I like both headphones the philips more then the hifimans. I am however looking for something that is open but has more bass. I find some songs are just to neutral and bass is to shallow on both sets i have now. so what would be a good set of cans that can be driven by my micca origin+? I have looked at beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro's and find mixed reviews on the low end. Some say its stellar. Some say its not. Since my dacamp isnt super powerful id prolly just go with the 250 ohm over the 600's. I also see the hifiman he400i's are on sale on amazon, but after not being super impressed by the 350's and totally disliking the over clamp hifi man has for their cans, i just dont see myself getting to amped up over those. So what else is there in the 150$ price range. willing to go alittle higher, but like i said im just getting into being and audiophile. So reading and watching numerous reviews, i end up getting overwhelmed. Thanks for any feedback and recommendations.


Phillips Fidelio X2 is $250 so over your price range but the same as the HE-400i. It's known for having a lot of bass for an open headphone.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What in particular are you hoping to see get cut? Just curious.
> 
> I wouldn't mind selling my T20s and a few other cans to try for those HE-400i's, but meh, I doubt they are better than Vibros


What's the new avatar from? I like it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> What's the new avatar from? I like it.


Wheel of Time by Robert Jordan fantasy art. My favorite book series of the past 15 years.


----------



## Shardnax

I've never been able to get into the books. Jordan was a good author but, he took too long to get anywhere for my liking. A friend, and big fan of WoT, confirmed that pretty much all the books are the same. Decent coverage of the good characters but way too much time on lame ones and the landscapes







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Hey guys, need some help. Im new to the hifi scene. I currently have the philips sph 9500's and the hifiman he350's. I like both headphones the philips more then the hifimans. I am however looking for something that is open but has more bass. I find some songs are just to neutral and bass is to shallow on both sets i have now. so what would be a good set of cans that can be driven by my micca origin+? I have looked at beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro's and find mixed reviews on the low end. Some say its stellar. Some say its not. Since my dacamp isnt super powerful id prolly just go with the 250 ohm over the 600's. I also see the hifiman he400i's are on sale on amazon, but after not being super impressed by the 350's and totally disliking the over clamp hifi man has for their cans, i just dont see myself getting to amped up over those. So what else is there in the 150$ price range. willing to go alittle higher, but like i said im just getting into being and audiophile. So reading and watching numerous reviews, i end up getting overwhelmed. Thanks for any feedback and recommendations.


Most Beyer cans seem to fall under 'love 'em or hate 'em'. I'd try them or get them somewhere a return won't be a problem before deciding on them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've never been able to get into the books. Jordan was a good author but, he took too long to get anywhere for my liking. A friend, and big fan of WoT, confirmed that pretty much all the books are the same. Decent coverage of the good characters but way too much time on lame ones and the landscapes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Most Beyer cans seem to fall under 'love 'em or hate 'em'. I'd try them or get them somewhere a return won't be a problem before deciding on them.


You friend is a liar, sort of. The last book, A Memory of Light, is the most action packed book you will ever read in your life, and has the best battle scenes of recorded in human hand. Do yourself a favor read summaries of the other books (1 page long for each, along with some main charachter bios, I have included links below), then go to your local library, rent A Memory of Light by brandon sanderson/ropbert jordan.

You can thank me later.
http://library.tarvalon.net/index.php?title=Main_Page

http://library.tarvalon.net/index.php?title=Book_Summaries (read the full summary not brief, they are short). Enjoy the finest book ever written. ta ta for now my young padawan.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You friend is a liar, sort of. The last book, A Memory of Light, is the most action packed book you will ever read in your life, and has the best battle scenes of recorded in human hand. Do yourself a favor read summaries of the other books (1 page long for each, along with some main charachter bios, I have included links below), then go to your local library, rent A Memory of Light by brandon sanderson/ropbert jordan.
> 
> You can thank me later.
> http://library.tarvalon.net/index.php?title=Main_Page
> 
> http://library.tarvalon.net/index.php?title=Book_Summaries (read the full summary not brief, they are short). Enjoy the finest book ever written. ta ta for now my young padawan.


This discussion was had some 10 years ago, give or take. If I do decide to give WoT another shot it shouldn't be hard to pick up copies of the originals for next to nothing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> This discussion was had some 10 years ago, give or take. If I do decide to give WoT another shot it shouldn't be hard to pick up copies of the originals for next to nothing.


There is no shame in reading the summaries and enjoying the masterpiece that is the last book.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> There is no shame in reading the summaries and enjoying the masterpiece that is the last book.


I couldn't bring myself to do such a thing. I'd have to start from the first book and read it proper.

On the HE-400i: You think it more comfortable than the HD700?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got my JDS Labs Element today







.






Takes up a little more room than my O2 & ODAC.



Looks pretty good with it next to the volume control for my speakers.



Also allows me to get rid of all these damn adapters, the 90° were for making it cleaner, the 2 splitters were for connecting the O2 to the ODAC with my speakers and the cable was obviously for connecting the O2 to the ODAC.
Yeah it was a spastic setup but it worked... more or less.



I will say this thing is louder than the O2, I had the O2 at 10 o'clock and I could listen to music and still hear what was going on around me (only just), the Element at 10 o'clock I cant even hear my keyboard







.

Now to decide if I want new headphones







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It's so fat lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Hahah yeah, it's because of the way they did the guts of it, a lot of empty space.

I like the look of it, once I rebuild my desk it'll be one of the few things on it so it'll have plenty of space







.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Got my JDS Labs Element today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takes up a little more room than my O2 & ODAC.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good with it next to the volume control for my speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> Also allows me to get rid of all these damn adapters, the 90° were for making it cleaner, the 2 splitters were for connecting the O2 to the ODAC with my speakers and the cable was obviously for connecting the O2 to the ODAC.
> Yeah it was a spastic setup but it worked... more or less.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this thing is louder than the O2, I had the O2 at 10 o'clock and I could listen to music and still hear what was going on around me (only just), the Element at 10 o'clock I cant even hear my keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now to decide if I want new headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is good to know I had a set of Hifiman HE-400i and recently switched to a set of HD650 I am using a Schiit Uber Stack and even with this stack on high gain I want more at maxed out volume. I think my ears just used to being hammered with sound and loud cars lol.... I might pick up one of these Elements soon


----------



## Alex132

Does anyone know a OS-wide EQ that isn't completely crap? I am thinking about replacing my Xonar DX - but can't do without the system-wide EQ it has


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is good to know I had a set of Hifiman HE-400i and recently switched to a set of HD650 I am using a Schiit Uber Stack and even with this stack on high gain I want more at maxed out volume. I think my ears just used to being hammered with sound and loud cars lol.... I might pick up one of these Elements soon


JDS LABS vs schiit uber stack is not much of a difference. You need to step up your game and just get a proper amp, Jotunheim is only $50 more than JDS Labs, and it is about 10x the power, not to mention everyone pretty much agrees it is the best bang for buck right now.

@shardnax, yes he-400i is more comfortable.


----------



## caenlen

zeos latest headphone reviews!!! YAAAAA rofl DDD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Initial impressions on my KZ ZS3's...... What a delicious way to savour the enjoyment of a silly amount of Chinese food. Mmmmm, Chinese food, and probably some of the best we've had from the shops close to us (not that such is a competition, since the closest like three are outright terrible). Enough with the sillyness!









First and foremost, opinions are probably slightly biased since I spent an hour and a half "road testing" my ATR's (short version of story: for my needs, they pretty much failed for use out and about) while taking care of a few errands (one of them being picking up the ZS3's from the "local" postal office that's pretty much a half hour walk away







). First though? Oooooooh, that's a lovely blue cable. Second though: how in the bloody blazes do I get these things in?

.....Yup, it took me like two minutes to figure out which way they went in, but in my defense I hadn't had supper yet









Aaaanyways, my first thoughts once I had them in with the stock installed medium tips? Hey, they fit me much better than the ATR's do. Second thought: Arrrrrrrgh, there's that pressure again in my left ear. Listened for a while (twenty minutes or so) as we figured out what to order for supper (aka what kind of stuff to order from said new to us Chinese food place), and after supper tried out the small tips that were in the box. Yeaaah, that lasted all of 30 seconds, I didn't even really get to listen to parts of a track before "ow ow ow ow OWWWWWW" was pretty much my words due to how poorly they were fitting for me. Maybe they aren't deep enough, or maybe it puts weird pressure on something, no idea.

As for one thing that comes to mind..... There's a lot of DOOooF DOOooF with the bass.... As in it feels somewhat bloated. But once again, we're talking initial 30-40 minutes out of the box after I'd spent a decent amount of time with a different product. It could also be me being tired, not in the mood for such, or just not having found a happy medium with everything, or maybe even the drivers needing some burn in.

I do know this though - listening to some tracks, that bass isn't a problem at all, like "Air Raid" by Pythius. Even though it feels like it's threatening to make my eyeballs vibrate. .... ...While other tracks, say "Human After All" by Daft Punk just feel somewhat bloated.... Even worse though, one of my favourite tracks, "MonoSynth" by Joy Electric..... The Moog Rogue just..... I.... The pads don't sound right at all, like there's something missing or someone's took it out for a weekend where they tried to stuff a bunch of socks down it's throat... Or something.

Now..... On the other paw.... There's "Kill Mode" by The Melodyst. Mmmmmmm, that blissful razor like doonf doonf. Oh, and the fact that the ZS3's barely seem to flinch at the rapid quintuplet rolls that happen on a semi-regular basis in this song (that happen most notably around 1:15-1:26). Bass on "Bonkers" by Dizzie Rascal (yup, I listen to some of his stuff







) is nice, tight, and punchy too. "Kampf den Maschinen" by Funker Vogt also seems to have a rather nice edgy feel to it, especially the more "digital" kind of feel they went with for it.

And just because it'll make Caenlen look it up out of sheer curiosity (and their label was probably the most epic looking one next to Tidy's!!) spotify:track:17kzdJpEtxVTCiLHgkGy3m Ahhh, the memories







spotify:track:3eE3rSapNVsIxvRRgabMZ9 was pretty good too, and I think that's one of my favourite hard trance songs from that era too


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Initial impressions on my KZ ZS3's...... What a delicious way to savour the enjoyment of a silly amount of Chinese food. Mmmmm, Chinese food, and probably some of the best we've had from the shops close to us (not that such is a competition, since the closest like three are outright terrible). Enough with the sillyness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, opinions are probably slightly biased since I spent an hour and a half "road testing" my ATR's (short version of story: for my needs, they pretty much failed for use out and about) while taking care of a few errands (one of them being picking up the ZS3's from the "local" postal office that's pretty much a half hour walk away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). First though? Oooooooh, that's a lovely blue cable. Second though: how in the bloody blazes do I get these things in?
> 
> .....Yup, it took me like two minutes to figure out which way they went in, but in my defense I hadn't had supper yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaanyways, my first thoughts once I had them in with the stock installed medium tips? Hey, they fit me much better than the ATR's do. Second thought: Arrrrrrrgh, there's that pressure again in my left ear. Listened for a while (twenty minutes or so) as we figured out what to order for supper (aka what kind of stuff to order from said new to us Chinese food place), and after supper tried out the small tips that were in the box. Yeaaah, that lasted all of 30 seconds, I didn't even really get to listen to parts of a track before "ow ow ow ow OWWWWWW" was pretty much my words due to how poorly they were fitting for me. Maybe they aren't deep enough, or maybe it puts weird pressure on something, no idea.
> 
> As for one thing that comes to mind..... There's a lot of DOOooF DOOooF with the bass.... As in it feels somewhat bloated. But once again, we're talking initial 30-40 minutes out of the box after I'd spent a decent amount of time with a different product. It could also be me being tired, not in the mood for such, or just not having found a happy medium with everything, or maybe even the drivers needing some burn in.
> 
> I do know this though - listening to some tracks, that bass isn't a problem at all, like "Air Raid" by Pythius. Even though it feels like it's threatening to make my eyeballs vibrate. .... ...While other tracks, say "Human After All" by Daft Punk just feel somewhat bloated.... Even worse though, one of my favourite tracks, "MonoSynth" by Joy Electric..... The Moog Rogue just..... I.... The pads don't sound right at all, like there's something missing or someone's took it out for a weekend where they tried to stuff a bunch of socks down it's throat... Or something.
> 
> Now..... On the other paw.... There's "Kill Mode" by The Melodyst. Mmmmmmm, that blissful razor like doonf doonf. Oh, and the fact that the ZS3's barely seem to flinch at the rapid quintuplet rolls that happen on a semi-regular basis in this song (that happen most notably around 1:15-1:26). Bass on "Bonkers" by Dizzie Rascal (yup, I listen to some of his stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) is nice, tight, and punchy too. "Kampf den Maschinen" by Funker Vogt also seems to have a rather nice edgy feel to it, especially the more "digital" kind of feel they went with for it.
> 
> And just because it'll make Caenlen look it up out of sheer curiosity (and their label was probably the most epic looking one next to Tidy's!!) spotify:track:17kzdJpEtxVTCiLHgkGy3m Ahhh, the memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spotify:track:3eE3rSapNVsIxvRRgabMZ9 was pretty good too, and I think that's one of my favourite hard trance songs from that era too


thanks for the spotify links, I just bought 2 new IEM's myself, the kinbashis from this video 



 cost me $10, the other one was a $9 bluebox massdrop from last month, MEEaudio or something


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> thanks for the spotify links, I just bought 2 new IEM's myself, the kinbashis from this video
> 
> 
> 
> cost me $10, the other one was a $9 bluebox massdrop from last month, MEEaudio or something


No worries at all. Man I miss NuklearPuppy Records. And Tidy. Most of my favourites from days gone by have been no more for several years, some died a decade ago now. Some, however, are thankfully still alive although very few press records anymore (not that I buy records these days, as I use virtual vinyl for djing. Get the feel (and an annoying as all mega expletives sin control tone at 45rpm on the v2 Traktor records - v1 was much easier on the ears, but didn't track anywhere near as well) but nine of the worry of cue burning your records ^_^;;;

As for grab bag IEM's, I've been tempted by the MeeAudio ones myself, but international shipping kills some of those deals really quick. You should try out a few pairs of Knowledge Zenith headphones, they're cheap (you can get the two most popular ones for a greenback even on what some benchers call monopoly money (Canadian dollar) and fairly decent quality.

The ZS3's are giving me a vibe similar to the HD 600's,not in the strengths the Sennheisers are known for, but in the whole inability to make a fully committed decision on them. Aka I'm going to have to spend a good amount of time with them, to say the least.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No worries at all. Man I miss NuklearPuppy Records. And Tidy. Most of my favourites from days gone by have been no more for several years, some died a decade ago now. Some, however, are thankfully still alive although very few press records anymore (not that I buy records these days, as I use virtual vinyl for djing. Get the feel (and an annoying as all mega expletives sin control tone at 45rpm on the v2 Traktor records - v1 was much easier on the ears, but didn't track anywhere near as well) but nine of the worry of cue burning your records ^_^;;;
> 
> As for grab bag IEM's, I've been tempted by the MeeAudio ones myself, but international shipping kills some of those deals really quick. You should try out a few pairs of Knowledge Zenith headphones, they're cheap (you can get the two most popular ones for a greenback even on what some benchers call monopoly money (Canadian dollar) and fairly decent quality.
> 
> The ZS3's are giving me a vibe similar to the HD 600's,not in the strengths the Sennheisers are known for, but in the whole inability to make a fully committed decision on them. Aka I'm going to have to spend a good amount of time with them, to say the least.


I will never drop a lot of money on IEM's, I only wear IEM's very rarely, and a lot of times it is just for an audiobook or casual listening to youtube while on the go, not music so much. I have 3 IEM's now, so I am good. Brainwavz Massdrop IEM for $15 I got earlier this year, it kicks major butt btw really awesome. Meeaudio $8 dropbox (don't know what IEM I get as its a gamble and it hasnt shipped yet), and now the Kinbashi for $10, which apparently have really amazing vocals and insane bass, but no mids. I'm pretty happy with all of it. My 8323's and SHP-9500's broke, so my collection is now down to 3 IEM's, HD6xx, T20RP MKIII, Plantronics RIG Flex, Pioneer SE-A1000, Brainwavz HM2 I got for $29 off massdrop just shipped this week, and Koss UR55.

I sold my Vibros what I paid for them, will miss them, but honestly I will be using HD6xx 90% of time, and when I want EDM my T20s will do just fine. It is hard to justify owning $500 cans when I only will be using them a few hours a week, as I have a job interview Tuesday 50 hours a week as I save up to go back to school. I am healthy again, so yeah, life is just a roller coaster ride lol

The only thing that might change in the future now is selling my Vali 2 and Mimby... I really don't want to, but traveling Europe with them just isn't going to work. Better off just taking my Dragonfly Red, gaming laptop, HD6xx and HM2's and 2 of my 3 IEM's. T20s will have to go into storage with other stuff.


----------



## Spork13

I'm REALLY liking the STAX gear.
So much that I'm seriously considering selling off most of my other stuff - the Beyer T1's and Elise amp (and all the aftermarket tubes and adapters).
Holy crap - I added up what I've spent on that lot in the last few months and it's scary.
Might have to keep it all - will lose too much $ if I sell.


----------



## rathborne

@Spork13 or leave the gear with someone you know who'll appreciate and look after it so they still get used but you know where they are if you want to revisit them







.


----------



## caenlen

If anyone needs an extra pair of headphones, closed back Audio Technica Ath-M20x $25.00 free ship no tax, USA, buydig, new and sealed. I grabbed me a pair just to have a spare closed back since my 8323's are dead.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audio-Technica-Professional-Monitor-Headphones-ATH-M20X-/322324148039?hash=item4b0c042f47:g:c3AAAOSwHMJYJLwc



Also, HD599 Sennheiser for $99 ($100 off and they just were released two months ago)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01JP436TS/


----------



## OnceUponaTime

Hi all!

In advance I have to say my english is far from good so there will be problems with my post Im sure of it.

I tried severeal forums already but did not get infos that helps me out properly I think. So I have a HD 555 headphone I bought it maybe 5 years ago. It still works properly altough the age was not kind with the earpads for example. I would like to move one step forward but I dont know where to go. What Im looking for is something that is better in any aspect than the HD555. Better high-med-bass a better overall experience. My budget is not too big in dollar it is around 200. Dont have a proper amplifier, only an Astro Mixam( I know it is quite a garbage). I want a circumaural, open air, or semi open air headphone. For exapmle I saw the HD 598 or the Beyerdynamic 990PRO in my price range, but without experience the decision is hard. There are other brands too AKG, Audio Technika, etc but don't know them, never had one.
Please help me out a bit. Some advice would be nice to what would be a step up after the HD555.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alex132

I went HD650 from modded 595s, huge leap forward in every respect but comfort. But the price wont be $200 on those.

Maybe you can grab some DT880 80ohm at that price?


----------



## rathborne

I've not heard the HD555 but I have compared the HD558 vs HD650 and I can say that whatever the HD558 can do the HD650s do better. Smoother sound, more detail, better bass and bass extension, more comfortable, the list goes on







. You could try getting a pair of Massdrop HD6xx as they are meant to be simply cheaper, rebranded HD650s that maintain the same sound as the Sennheiser counter-parts at a lower price and different finish.


----------



## OnceUponaTime

Only 32/250/600 ohm variant avaible from dt 880 in my country.


----------



## KaneZ

HD598C down from 229€ to 99€ in my country. Those are closed ones. Still looking for good headphones for gaming. Heard open headphones are better because of better soundstage. Should I buy or should I not?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> HD598C down from 229€ to 99€ in my country. Those are closed ones. Still looking for good headphones for gaming. Heard open headphones are better because of better soundstage. Should I buy or should I not?


Open HPs generally have a bigger soundstage.
Some closed HPs manage a very accurate soundstage, even if it isn't massive.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is good to know I had a set of Hifiman HE-400i and recently switched to a set of HD650 I am using a Schiit Uber Stack and even with this stack on high gain I want more at maxed out volume. I think my ears just used to being hammered with sound and loud cars lol.... I might pick up one of these Elements soon


Feel free to ignore my advice but, blasting the volume is very bad for your ears.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Does anyone know a OS-wide EQ that isn't completely crap? I am thinking about replacing my Xonar DX - but can't do without the system-wide EQ it has


I don't think it quite fits your needs but, this is the best free EQ I know of:
https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone needs an extra pair of headphones, closed back Audio Technica Ath-M20x $25.00 free ship no tax, USA, buydig, new and sealed. I grabbed me a pair just to have a spare closed back *since my 8323's are dead.
> *


When did that happen?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm REALLY liking the STAX gear.
> So much that I'm seriously considering selling off most of my other stuff - the Beyer T1's and Elise amp (and all the aftermarket tubes and adapters).
> Holy crap - I added up what I've spent on that lot in the last few months and it's scary.
> Might have to keep it all - will lose too much $ if I sell.


T1 is completely redundant and unneeded next to Stax in my opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> When did that happen?


He sat on them.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> This is good to know I had a set of Hifiman HE-400i and recently switched to a set of HD650 I am using a Schiit Uber Stack and even with this stack on high gain I want more at maxed out volume. I think my ears just used to being hammered with sound and loud cars lol.... I might pick up one of these Elements soon


I would agree with shardnax. Those 650 s put out over 100 db with very little power. Maxed out on just about any amp and you are in hearing damage territory. Keep in mind that you will always want more as you get used to the new volume and your hearing is likely damaged.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnceUponaTime*
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> In advance I have to say my english is far from good so there will be problems with my post Im sure of it.
> 
> I tried severeal forums already but did not get infos that helps me out properly I think. So I have a HD 555 headphone I bought it maybe 5 years ago. It still works properly altough the age was not kind with the earpads for example. I would like to move one step forward but I dont know where to go. What Im looking for is something that is better in any aspect than the HD555. Better high-med-bass a better overall experience. My budget is not too big in dollar it is around 200. Dont have a proper amplifier, only an Astro Mixam( I know it is quite a garbage). I want a circumaural, open air, or semi open air headphone. For exapmle I saw the HD 598 or the Beyerdynamic 990PRO in my price range, but without experience the decision is hard. There are other brands too AKG, Audio Technika, etc but don't know them, never had one.
> Please help me out a bit. Some advice would be nice to what would be a step up after the HD555.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


on sale right now for $99, HD 598 Closed Edition https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0126HISOO?ref_=sr_1_1&s=electronics&qid=1480052076&sr=1-1&keywords=hd598&pldnSite=1 $250 retail


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> T1 is completely redundant and unneeded next to Stax in my opinion.
> He sat on them.


At least they're a cheap replacement if true







.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

In terms of sound stage alone for games are the HD 598 (maybe 599?) still some of the best without going something stupid like the HD800?

Getting bored of my DT880 and wanna try something new







.


----------



## PedroC1999

Ordered the closed HD598C's for £89, heared great things about these and specially at this price, It sounded like the perfect entry to high end sound from a music lover with low budget

Can't wait, they're arriving tomorrow


----------



## OnceUponaTime

I looked around in the local stores websites so these would be the headphones I can choose from:

Sennheiser HD 559
Sennheiser HD 598
Beyerdynamic 990 Pro
SoundMagic HP200
Audio-Technica ATH-AD500X
Grado SR80e
Philips L1/00

So after the HD 555 which would be the greatest step forward, when I look for a better headphone in every aspect? Of course If you think they can't perform better than the HD555 please share with me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ordered the closed HD598C's for £89, heared great things about these and specially at this price, It sounded like the perfect entry to high end sound from a music lover with low budget
> 
> Can't wait, they're arriving tomorrow


I am sure they won't disappoint. Enjoy my friend. I ordered me a pair as well.


----------



## boredgunner

I couldn't resist the HD 598 CS either. For now that'll be my headphone for on the go.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I couldn't resist the HD 598 CS either. For now that'll be my headphone for on the go.


Give me another Arnold GIF bb cakes, I need to be fed


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Give me another Arnold GIF bb cakes, I need to be fed


----------



## caenlen

edit nm, i said screw it and just bought this instead

https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-stack


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> edit nm, i said screw it and just bought this instead
> 
> https://introprose.myshopify.com/collections/frontpage/products/rca-crossconnect-for-schiit-stack


Was wondering if you'd wind up picking that up or not.

As for myself, it seems I might very well be picking up a pair of Trinity Audio Engineering IEM's as well, although haven't decided which pair yet - knowing me, it'll be two different pairs. Oh, and eventually a pair of rha t20's too, as I'll want a fancier pair at some point. Sure, the NiceHCK DZ7's are beyond tempting (not as tempting as the DZX's though, due to the watch bits) but there's just something about wanting to support a company that brings out quality but doesn't charge stupidly high amounts of cash for it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Massdrop just shot down my RMA request as they don't cover "wear and tear", they seem to be great at dissapointing people lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I couldn't resist the HD 598 CS either. For now that'll be my headphone for on the go.


Same here, my L2's were way too leaky to use anywhere public at fun volumes anyway.(or maybe I'm just trying to justify my inpulse buy







)


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Phillips Fidelio X2 is $250 so over your price range but the same as the HE-400i. It's known for having a lot of bass for an open headphone.


Actually they had the X2's for 200 on amazon. Waiting for cyber monday. Think those are what im going to go with. With all the rave reviews and saying those have some of the best bass along with the agk 7xx's. Would love the 7xx's but are hard to come by. Thoughts on both of those if i could get one or the other for 200 what would be the best can for the buck? I do like the input jack more on the X2's so i can use my vmoda boom pro with it. Anyways thoughts?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Actually they had the X2's for 200 on amazon. Waiting for cyber monday. Think those are what im going to go with. With all the rave reviews and saying those have some of the best bass along with the agk 7xx's. Would love the 7xx's but are hard to come by. Thoughts on both of those if i could get one or the other for 200 what would be the best can for the buck? I do like the input jack more on the X2's so i can use my vmoda boom pro with it. Anyways thoughts?


X2's have the best sound stage of any can imo, including better than K7xx, as I found personally K7xx to be bigger soundstage but less accurate. X2's is quite big and also very accurate in its imaging. X2's have better soundstage than my incoming HD650's as well, its def not a bad choice for gaming.

I would suspect Sennheiser will be doing another HD650 $199 HD6xx massdrop in the future, if you want to wait it out a little longer. Even though soundstage is less, I am glad they will be my main gaming cans, mainly because overall quality of sound is just vastly superior to x2 and k7xx, just clearer vocals, cleaner bass, etc.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Taint3dBulge*
> 
> Actually they had the X2's for 200 on amazon. Waiting for cyber monday. Think those are what im going to go with. With all the rave reviews and saying those have some of the best bass along with the agk 7xx's. Would love the 7xx's but are hard to come by. Thoughts on both of those if i could get one or the other for 200 what would be the best can for the buck? I do like the input jack more on the X2's so i can use my vmoda boom pro with it. Anyways thoughts?


There are at kleast 2 x 7XX for sale on Head-Fi right now, a couple on ebay, and if you look through the HP threads on MD you'd probably find a couple more.
It's been a while since they last dropped so they might come up again, although a lot were sold so maybe they have run their course on MD.
You can always add your voice and request (yet) another drop.


----------



## KaneZ

Okay, still looking for gaming cans and went from 'I know nothing' to 'I know atleast something':

Hard criteria:
- 100-250€
- Open cans
- Comfortable to wear for several hours

Soft criteria:
- Excellent soundstage for positional sound
- Neutral sound (not too much bass, not too much highs)
- Doesn't look ridiciolous.

Edit:

Got it down to four headphones now:

- 165€ - beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm
- 220€ - AKG K712 Pro
- 229€ - Sennheiser HD598 Special Edition
- 245€ - Philips Fidelio X2

With the X2 50% more expensive than the 990. What would be the best out of those four for my money?


----------



## pez

Hoping everyone has had a great holiday so far. Still getting affairs in order so the freebie hasn't popped up yet







. Hoping to make it very soon







.


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnceUponaTime*
> 
> I looked around in the local stores websites so these would be the headphones I can choose from:
> 
> Sennheiser HD 559
> Sennheiser HD 598
> Beyerdynamic 990 Pro
> SoundMagic HP200
> Audio-Technica ATH-AD500X
> Grado SR80e
> Philips L1/00
> 
> So after the HD 555 which would be the greatest step forward, when I look for a better headphone in every aspect? Of course If you think they can't perform better than the HD555 please share with me.


I owned the SoundMagic HP200 and thought it was a fantastic headphone. I preferred it to the Sennheiser HD 598's which I also owned for a bit.

The HP200 excels at punchy bass, soundstage, and imaging. It can be somewhat of an analytical headphone but I found the sound signature to be very fun an engaging. Downsides are the mid-range is a bit lean and the treble is bright. It's a headphone that will do well unamped but can sound better depending on amplifier.

In regards to sound isolation, although it's an open headphone much like the 598/600. I felt like it did a much better job isolating from outside noises and not leaking as much noise. Fit is good, the ear cups are deep, the pads are cushy, but can be a bit warm as they're pleather. They can get a bit heavy though for long sessions 3+ hours.

As you can see I really enjoyed these headphones and do miss them. Still thinking about picking them up again.


----------



## caenlen

t
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Okay, still looking for gaming cans and went from 'I know nothing' to 'I know atleast something':
> 
> Hard criteria:
> - 100-250€
> - Open cans
> - Comfortable to wear for several hours
> 
> Soft criteria:
> - Excellent soundstage for positional sound
> - Neutral sound (not too much bass, not too much highs)
> - Doesn't look ridiciolous.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Got it down to four headphones now:
> 
> - 165€ - beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm
> - 220€ - AKG K712 Pro
> - 229€ - Sennheiser HD598 Special Edition
> - 245€ - Philips Fidelio X2
> 
> With the X2 50% more expensive than the 990. What would be the best out of those four for my money?


Check Amazon on Cyber Monday, maybe you will get lucky and they will still discount HD598 open back. They may discount X2 down to 199 euro monday, so just wait for cyber monday sales.


----------



## caenlen

I got the Darkvoice OTL SE336 tube amp today for $120 shipped no tax. Not bad for a $250 amp. Will be fun comparing it with Vali 2 on HD6xx


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I got the Darkvoice OTL SE336 tube amp today for $120 shipped no tax. Not bad for a $250 amp. Will be fun comparing it with Vali 2 on HD6xx


Where did you get the Darkvoice for that price? Im on the fence about getting that or the Vali 2....


----------



## Alex132

Has anyone shipped from Schiit to non-USA countries?


----------



## Ryusaki

Are you living in Europe? Might check out: http://www.schiit-europe.com/.

On another note:

Currently I got a old ATH-AD700, and they serve me great for positional hearing for competitive gaming and will use them soley for that.

I look for a second headphone for music and some movies, I like to listen to house trance, EDM, some pop music. Not really into hiphip and metal. Any recommendations for under $300?

I was looking at the AKG K712 pro and Sennheiser HD600 / 650. Not sure if they are good for what I am listening to.

Got a Schitt stack modi2/magni2.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Where did you get the Darkvoice for that price? Im on the fence about getting that or the Vali 2....


That should be a really easy choice. The Vali 2 is a tube hybrid optimized for lower impedance headphones while the Darkvoice is an OTL tube amp, only really suitable for high impedance headphones like his Sennheiser HD 6XX.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaneZ*
> 
> Okay, still looking for gaming cans and went from 'I know nothing' to 'I know atleast something':
> 
> Hard criteria:
> - 100-250€
> - Open cans
> - Comfortable to wear for several hours
> 
> Soft criteria:
> - Excellent soundstage for positional sound
> - Neutral sound (not too much bass, not too much highs)
> - Doesn't look ridiciolous.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Got it down to four headphones now:
> 
> - 165€ - beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition 250 Ohm
> - 220€ - AKG K712 Pro
> - 229€ - Sennheiser HD598 Special Edition
> - 245€ - Philips Fidelio X2
> 
> With the X2 50% more expensive than the 990. What would be the best out of those four for my money?


While I'm one that's somewhat known to heap praise upon the K712's (we'll ignore my written review of them that I've been meaning to re-write for at least a year now - I want to have a more.... "well rounded" review written up. Still love them, just want to tone down the "OMG IT'S SEXY ORANGE!!!" kind of vibe you get from reading my review lol), they're definitely something I would recommend getting to listen to before purchasing as their particular style of sound isn't always to some people's tastes. Or the auto-adjusting headband that occasionally takes a few times to get right so it doesn't dig into your head. They're also harder to drive to their full potential than a brief look at their higher sensitivity and low impedence would suggest.

Between my HD 600's (which I use for watching movies on the HTPC) and the AKG K712's, I find it rather easy to say my Sennheisers are noticeably comfier than my K712's, to the point that once you have them set up they feel like they aren't even there... Whereas my K712's I tend to find I adjust them every half hour or so. Then again, I'm usually moving them around, getting up from my desk, lifting an ear cup (or the whole thing) to hear something hubby said a lot easier, etc.... But for gaming or listening to music, I prefer the fact that my K712's have more bass (something that's probably resolved in the HD 650's or HD 6XX's, or if I just sucked it up and added a bit of EQ).

Wow I ramble a lot.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Where did you get the Darkvoice for that price? Im on the fence about getting that or the Vali 2....


A person on head fi, she ordered two by accident and wanted to give a good sale for the holidays, I just happened to be the lucky bloke who messaged first. That being said, my Vali 2 might be getting sold on the cheap when it gets here and I compare the two







Cheers! PM me in about 10 days and you might get lucky with a good deal yourself, no way I am keeping both amps, lol


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While I'm one that's somewhat known to heap praise upon the K712's (we'll ignore my written review of them that I've been meaning to re-write for at least a year now - I want to have a more.... "well rounded" review written up. Still love them, just want to tone down the "OMG IT'S SEXY ORANGE!!!" kind of vibe you get from reading my review lol), they're definitely something I would recommend getting to listen to before purchasing as their particular style of sound isn't always to some people's tastes. Or the auto-adjusting headband that occasionally takes a few times to get right so it doesn't dig into your head. They're also harder to drive to their full potential than a brief look at their higher sensitivity and low impedence would suggest.
> 
> Between my HD 600's (which I use for watching movies on the HTPC) and the AKG K712's, I find it rather easy to say my Sennheisers are noticeably comfier than my K712's, to the point that once you have them set up they feel like they aren't even there... Whereas my K712's I tend to find I adjust them every half hour or so. Then again, I'm usually moving them around, getting up from my desk, lifting an ear cup (or the whole thing) to hear something hubby said a lot easier, etc.... But for gaming or listening to music, I prefer the fact that my K712's have more bass (something that's probably resolved in the HD 650's or HD 6XX's, or if I just sucked it up and added a bit of EQ).
> 
> Wow I ramble a lot.


Your ramblings are fine. I'll agree, I love how comfy the HD600's are the headband is perfect and they're so light, I can wear them for hours with no fatigue. The only downfall, although very slight is the ear pads and clamping force. I'd have to give that to my prior headphones the SoundMagic HP200's.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If in the US, Guitar Centers more than likely have a DT770 in store. I actually picked up my Fostex T50RP MK3s in a Guitar Center. Previously, I picked up my DT770s from them as well. They've always been super cool about letting me try before buying. If you can, try those two out in a GC (if applicable) and let us know what you like/hate about both.


Hello all! I had the opportunity to try out the "Beyerdynamic DT 770 i" at a Guitar Center in Knoxville over the Thanksgiving holiday, and since I was asked to report back with opinions, here I am.









Now, I must first acknowledge that these are not the 770 Pro's, but I was driving them with a Galaxy S4. (If someone can compare the difference between the two, that would be greatly appreciated.)


Spoiler: Opinions below the cut



Firstly, the noise isolation is decent. Once I cranked the volume on my phone, I could barely hear the background guitars in the store. Since my office is not all that noisy, these would work just fine.
Secondly, there is virtually no sound bleed (at least, from what I could tell in the store).

Thirdly, the sound signature on these were great. Nice chunky and punchy basses, with a solid sub bass. The trebles felt a tad burried, but it was nothing too upsetting. I could still make out all of the little details, and I even noticed some new details on a couple songs from the new(ish) Magic! album. The sound stage was a bit narrower than my Sennheiser IE 80s, but once again, nothing too upsetting.

Lastly, they were pretty comfortable, but the clamping force was a tad high. I feel like they will loosen up a bit over time, so I am not too terribly concerned.



All in all, I really enjoyed them, but I would like to know the difference between these and the 80 Ohm DT 770 Pro's. I use an ODAC/O2 Amp combo on my PC, and I am planning on picking up a portable amp for my phone. If the sound signature is remotely close, then I will definitely favor the higher ohm rated cans.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Are you living in Europe? Might check out: http://www.schiit-europe.com/.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Currently I got a old ATH-AD700, and they serve me great for positional hearing for competitive gaming and will use them soley for that.
> 
> I look for a second headphone for music and some movies, I like to listen to house trance, EDM, some pop music. Not really into hiphip and metal. Any recommendations for under $300?
> 
> I was looking at the AKG K712 pro and Sennheiser HD600 / 650. Not sure if they are good for what I am listening to.
> 
> Got a Schitt stack modi2/magni2.


Philips Fidelio X2, but requires you to EQ down the treble to get rid of sssssssssiblance.
Other then that the X2 also sounds very unatural.
I use HD600 & HD650 myself, but I mean... for EDM they are just fine, my Denon AH-D2000 which I gave my brother are much funner in this regard.
Maybe you can find some Fostex TH-X00?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Are you living in Europe? Might check out: http://www.schiit-europe.com/.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> Currently I got a old ATH-AD700, and they serve me great for positional hearing for competitive gaming and will use them soley for that.
> 
> I look for a second headphone for music and some movies, I like to listen to house trance, EDM, some pop music. Not really into hiphip and metal. Any recommendations for under $300?
> 
> I was looking at the AKG K712 pro and Sennheiser HD600 / 650. Not sure if they are good for what I am listening to.
> 
> Got a Schitt stack modi2/magni2.


Fostex T20RP MKIII and Schiit Fulla for your Dac/Amp (yes it powers it perfectly and with room to spare)

It is my go to combo for EDM. Also runs circles around HD650 for EDM and the T50RP version.


----------



## Ryusaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Philips Fidelio X2, but requires you to EQ down the treble to get rid of sssssssssiblance.
> Other then that the X2 also sounds very unatural.
> I use HD600 & HD650 myself, but I mean... for EDM they are just fine, my Denon AH-D2000 which I gave my brother are much funner in this regard.
> Maybe you can find some Fostex TH-X00?


Cant find them in the shops here in Europe
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fostex T20RP MKIII and Schiit Fulla for your Dac/Amp (yes it powers it perfectly and with room to spare)
> 
> It is my go to combo for EDM. Also runs circles around HD650 for EDM and the T50RP version.


That is a cheaper solution sounds good. How are they comfort wise?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryusaki*
> 
> Cant find them in the shops here in Europe
> That is a cheaper solution sounds good. How are they comfort wise?


They are very comfy, I use mine with stock earpads, I actually just got done playing DOOM with them on, they are quite comfy.


----------



## Ryusaki

Nice will look into those


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fostex T20RP MKIII and Schiit Fulla for your Dac/Amp (yes it powers it perfectly and with room to spare)
> 
> It is my go to combo for EDM. Also runs circles around HD650 for EDM and the T50RP version.


I'd pit my modded T50RP + Alpha pads against your 'godly' T20RP anytime!
















The lovely thing about these Fostex drivers is, they respond quite positively even with simple mods, mods that you can find over at HeadFi.


----------



## paskowitz

I got to try the Sennheiser Orpheus in NYC... ho...leeeee...sh*****************.



I am NOT a HiFi expert. So please take everything I say with a grain of salt. Please feel free to ask me any questions you may have and I will do my best to answer them.

All the songs I listened to were on the older side, so no studio electronic stuff. Some songs were from Tidal and some were FLAC files (no idea if 24bit lossless but I would assume so). Also, I barely got any time with them. 30 min if I am being generous.

The best thing I can say is that EVERYTHING felt natural. Nothing felt "off". Again, not an expert, but I tried the HD 650s, HD 800, and HD 800S (on Senn's big dac/amp thing) ahead of time and after. The 650 was nice, if a bit dark/muddy (not bad for the $200 I paid on Massdrop though!). The HD800 were really bright (almost harsh) with the HD800S being pretty damn good to my ears. None of those headphones were set up, and were all running off Tidal off of an MS Surface Pro in a noisy room.

However... the Orpheus was just so clear and detailed. Nothing felt over or under emphasized. I mean, if you have ever heard somebody play music in front of you, it is like that. Super low frequency sounds were picked up (also due to the fact there was no perceptible noise). The mids were very distinct and defined (not over powered by the highs and lows). Highs were crisp without being harsh.

I listened to multiple songs. Hotel California, Abbey Road, Purple Rain, also sprach zarathustra (2001 A Space Odyssey), Beethoven - 7th Symphony - 2nd movement, and Blue in Green (Miles Davis). Please note I only planned Hotel California and 2001 in advance. Luckily, the standouts were Hotel California and 2001. In Hotel California, I **** you not, I could hear the damn pick hitting and even sliding off of the guitar strings. There were subtleties in the drums that I don't know how to describe. The low frequency sounds were probably the most noticeable though. The organ in the very beginning 2001, that was the holy **** moment. It honestly felt like the airwaves from the organ were going through my head. It was trippy. That really took me by surprise because that sound is never really fully captured by many audio devices. In real life you can almost feel an organ... which is not something a (normal) headphone produces. Then the highs in the climax didn't pierce my head, rather they just radiated. If you go to the NYC store, I would suggest 2001.

Basically, like the rep there said, the frequency range is way beyond human hearing and thus what we can hear is basically flat, I don't doubt that claim. Obviously, everything else was great. Super comfortable, impeccable craftsmanship, yada yada.

Some analogies.
- iPhone headphones are like ****ty Virginia tap water. HD 650 is like Saratoga Water. HD 800S is like 2 star Michelin restaurant water. Orpheus is pure Alaskan spring water straight from the glaciers, through the earth and to your mouth.
- iPhone headphones are like a Toyota Camry. HD 650 is a BMW M3. HD 800S is a Porsche 911 GT3. Orpheus is the Carrera GT.
- iPhone headphones are like Slim Jims. HD 650 is decent American prosciutto. HD 800S is prosciutto di parma. Orpheus is Jamon de Iberico.

To be fair, I am embellishing a bit. Nothing sounds better than an instrument played right in front of you and that is really all it is, on an intimate level, in your living room. IMO the place the Orpheus really shines is capturing those sounds and even feelings you can "only get in person". The organ being a great example.

On the question of, is it worth it??? If you have the money and have a passion for music... unequivocally, yes. Certainly a better experience than buying a ****ty Cadillac for $50k. Not to mention I don't think it will depreciate as badly as most 5 figure luxury items. IMO better than dumping $50k on some painting or BS designer furniture. For anyone where $50k is a stretch, or music is kind of a hobby, no. I really liked the H800S considering they are about 30 times less expensive (less with a dac/amp but still).

Also, I wouldn't say they "ruined all other headphones". Reality ****s on reproduction any day. IMO you are already dead before something like this... you just may not realize it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd pit my modded T50RP + Alpha pads against your 'godly' T20RP anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovely thing about these Fostex drivers is, they respond quite positively even with simple mods, mods that you can find over at HeadFi.


Aaaaand now you've got me all curious about picking up a pair to see how they sound, but I've already spent way too much on audio the past few weeks.... jokingly, how come nobody's pointed out there's a bunch of almost the right shade of orange on the T50RP's?









.....They're also only $179 CAD at [email protected], for some strange reason they're $30 CAD cheaper than Amazon, which makes no sense to me.

...........Fine, I'll cave when I have the cash, so there's the obvious question.... Just how well can an O2 drive them? Sure, I have plans to pick up new shiny in March (more than likely the Gustard A20H given all the rave reviews it's been getting about how well it pairs with the K712's, and also because it's drop dead gorgeous - might even make me fall in love with the HD 600's again too







), but I'm definitely curious about how it will do with what I have because of the simple fact that my O2+ODAC will be repurposed over to my "arts and benching" area so naturally I'd want to make sure it'll power them.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I got to try the Sennheiser Orpheus in NYC... ho...leeeee...sssshhhiiiiyt.


Nice! Did you just walk in and ask to hear it? Were you only allowed 15 minutes?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Nice! Did you just walk in and ask to hear it? Were you only allowed 15 minutes?


I scheduled an (free) appointment. I was allotted 30 minutes, but I spent at least 10 just fumbling and figuring out what "the best song would be". I may go back so, I'll gladly accept recommendations. Next time I would definitely want to come in with a gameplan.

Also, stealth edit on slipping past the profanity filter... my bad.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd pit my modded T50RP + Alpha pads against your 'godly' T20RP anytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lovely thing about these Fostex drivers is, they respond quite positively even with simple mods, mods that you can find over at HeadFi.


No doubt yours would win... however, T20RP costs $109 on sales with $90 for the schiit fulla dac/amp...

My Vibros run circles around both yours and the T20s, but it costs half a grand... I was just trying to help him out with a cheap EDM setup.

Also, the really good mods require soldering, most people are not up for that or have the equipment for it.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No doubt yours would win... however, T20RP costs $109 on sales with $90 for the schiit fulla dac/amp...
> 
> My Vibros run circles around both yours and the T20s, but it costs half a grand... I was just trying to help him out with a cheap EDM setup.
> 
> Also, the really good mods require soldering, most people are not up for that or have the equipment for it.


Wasn't criticizing your recommendation, just mucking around is all.







The thing is, you really should add 'imo' when you say that this can runs circles around that can because that's all it really is, your opinion. A cheaper can can sound better to some, but not to others, hence the varied opinions, likes/dislikes and our differing takes on cans. That's the fun part of this hobby, I cannot say with absolute certainty that can A is better than can B because we all hear and perceive sound so differently based on our set of preferences.

As for TxxRP mods, not really, all you need is a small bit of time and a little effort (and some money of course) and you can tune the T20RP/T50RP to your preference. I'd gotten my used T50RP for about 70USD, the Mayflower mod kit + Comfort band cost me about 30USD IIRC, so it was an expensive mod. The Alpha pad did not really count as I could have gotten something cheaper. I'd gotten a new pair of Alpha pads to replaced the worn (but still in good condition) Alpha pads on the Alpha Dog, it was only logical to use the worn pair on the T50RP. Unlike you, I love lambskin pads, so squishy and comfy!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Wasn't criticizing your recommendation, just mucking around is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, you really should add 'imo' when you say that this can runs circles around that can because that's all it really is, your opinion. A cheaper can can sound better to some, but not to others, hence the varied opinions, likes/dislikes and our differing takes on cans. That's the fun part of this hobby, I cannot say with absolute certainty that can A is better than can B because we all hear and perceive sound so differently based on our set of preferences.
> 
> As for TxxRP mods, not really, all you need is a small bit of time and a little effort (and some money of course) and you can tune the T20RP/T50RP to your preference. I'd gotten my used T50RP for about 70USD, the Mayflower mod kit + Comfort band cost me about 30USD IIRC, so it was an expensive mod. The Alpha pad did not really count as I could have gotten something cheaper. I'd gotten a new pair of Alpha pads to replaced the worn (but still in good condition) Alpha pads on the Alpha Dog, it was only logical to use the worn pair on the T50RP. Unlike you, I love lambskin pads, so squishy and comfy!


I like lambskin pads, just not on the Vibros which are super heavy cause of the wood, they need something sturdier to stay on your head better, headphones with a tighter clamping force are fine with lambskin, maybe my head is weird tho

I wonder if I could get lambskin for HD6xx, it has a tight clamping force, does anyone know?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Christmas' a little early for me this year, decided to reward myself for being true to my gal by getting an 'audiophile' phone....


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Wasn't criticizing your recommendation, just mucking around is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The thing is, you really should add 'imo' when you say that this can runs circles around that can because that's all it really is, your opinion.* A cheaper can can sound better to some, but not to others, hence the varied opinions, likes/dislikes and our differing takes on cans. That's the fun part of this hobby, I cannot say with absolute certainty that can A is better than can B because we all hear and perceive sound so differently based on our set of preferences.
> 
> As for TxxRP mods, not really, all you need is a small bit of time and a little effort (and some money of course) and you can tune the T20RP/T50RP to your preference. I'd gotten my used T50RP for about 70USD, the Mayflower mod kit + Comfort band cost me about 30USD IIRC, so it was an expensive mod. The Alpha pad did not really count as I could have gotten something cheaper. I'd gotten a new pair of Alpha pads to replaced the worn (but still in good condition) Alpha pads on the Alpha Dog, it was only logical to use the worn pair on the T50RP. Unlike you, I love lambskin pads, so squishy and comfy!


I always feel that's a bit redundant when a statement is obviously opinionated







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Christmas' a little early for me this year, decided to reward myself for being true to my gal by getting an 'audiophile' phone....


I did as well, got the ZTE Axon Mini 7 has a 32 bit DAC in it, and Dolby Atmos, just released 3 months ago at $300, it wa son sale for $199, so I said why the heck not ^^

also this entire forum is based on peoples opinions, so i mean meh who cares


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What in particular are you hoping to see get cut? Just curious.
> 
> I wouldn't mind selling my T20s and a few other cans to try for those HE-400i's, but meh, I doubt they are better than Vibros


Not really headphones but I'm looking to pick up a new AMP/DAC.
Right now I'm holding it down with a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 combo and a CEntrance DACport.

Even tho I keep talking smack about the LCD-2 I'm probably going to end up getting them, I cant get over how they look and it would be just nice having them sit in my collection.
So my issue is what's a good AMP DAC combo can I pick up that'll give what I'm looking for? So far I've been looking at the Schiit Jotunheim with the DAC and Burson Conductor V2+.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Someone pick up the N650's so I don't have to.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Not really headphones but I'm looking to pick up a new AMP/DAC.
> Right now I'm holding it down with a Schiit Magni/Modi 2 combo and a CEntrance DACport.
> 
> Even tho I keep talking smack about the LCD-2 I'm probably going to end up getting them, I cant get over how they look and it would be just nice having them sit in my collection.
> So my issue is what's a good AMP DAC combo can I pick up that'll give what I'm looking for? So far I've been looking at the Schiit Jotunheim with the DAC and Burson Conductor V2+.


Can't go wrong with Jotunheim, keep in mind the 6.3mm jack on Jotunheim only amps the same as Magni 2 Uber, you have to have XLR balanced cable headphones to really benefit from the Jotunheim. That is the main reason I stayed away from it, as I can't afford to be balancing cans, even the XLR cable and mod to the HD650 I have incoming... just its just to much and hard to justify. when the headphones only cost $200 and you drop $120 more on a cable and $50 more on anxiety pills cause the mod scares the crap out of you and you cant get a replacement on the headphones if you mess up... yeah I'll pass on XLR until I have an irl friend like TJJAngel or someone experience


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Someone pick up the N650's so I don't have to.


?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can't go wrong with Jotunheim, keep in mind the *6.3mm jack on Jotunheim only amps the same as Magni 2 Uber*, you have to have XLR balanced cable headphones to really benefit from the Jotunheim. That is the main reason I stayed away from it, as I can't afford to be balancing cans, even the XLR cable and mod to the HD650 I have incoming... just its just to much and hard to justify. when the headphones only cost $200 and you drop $120 more on a cable and $50 more on anxiety pills cause the mod scares the crap out of you and you cant get a replacement on the headphones if you mess up... yeah I'll pass on XLR until I have an irl friend like TJJAngel or someone experience


Really? Kind of want to get XLR cables anyways to see what all the fuss is about when it comes balanced out and the Jotunheim seems like a great starter point but I do agree about getting/recabling things to XLR does and will get way to expensive overtime.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can't go wrong with Jotunheim, keep in mind the 6.3mm jack on Jotunheim only amps the same as Magni 2 Uber, you have to have XLR balanced cable headphones to really benefit from the Jotunheim. That is the main reason I stayed away from it, as I can't afford to be balancing cans, even the XLR cable and mod to the HD650 I have incoming... just its just to much and hard to justify. when the headphones only cost $200 and you drop $120 more on a cable and $50 more on anxiety pills cause the mod scares the crap out of you and you cant get a replacement on the headphones if you mess up... yeah I'll pass on XLR until I have an irl friend like TJJAngel or someone experience


You can get adapters XLR to 6.3mm.
https://www.cybermarket.co.uk/adapter-cable-xlr-plug-to-6-3mm-984533.html


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> ?
> Really? Kind of want to get XLR cables anyways to see what all the fuss is about when it comes balanced out and the Jotunheim seems like a great starter point but I do agree about getting/recabling things to XLR does and will get way to expensive overtime.


Yep Jotunheim only pumps out wattage though the XLR, the 6.3mm jack is basically no different than Magni 2 Uber, I am sure it still sounds better, but wattage wise your not going to get the slam you would... I think 6 watts on XLR cable, and 1.5 watts on 6.3mm... so yeah, if you ever get LCD-2 they NEED to be XLR with Jotunheim, otherwise your wasting your money.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You can get adapters XLR to 6.3mm.
> https://www.cybermarket.co.uk/adapter-cable-xlr-plug-to-6-3mm-984533.html


Yeah, but still isn't balanced without the mod... but your right, I guess he still could get the slam with that adapter/increased wattage... I am not sure if the wattage is automatically limited with adapter or not though, maybe XLR native is required for the native high voltage, and as soon as the electricity hits 6.3mm adapter it loses its oomph? I have no idea just saying


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep Jotunheim only pumps out wattage though the XLR, the 6.3mm jack is basically no different than Magni 2 Uber, I am sure it still sounds better, but wattage wise your not going to get the slam you would... I think 6 watts on XLR cable, and 1.5 watts on 6.3mm... so yeah, if you ever get LCD-2 they NEED to be XLR with Jotunheim, otherwise your wasting your money.


Yeah I see what you're saying
Magni 2 Uber
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 2.1W RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1.5W RMS per channel 
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 1.2W RMS per channel 
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 320mW RMS per channel 
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 160mW RMS per channel 

Jot
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 2500mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 1500mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 800mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 350mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 175mW RMS per channel
Jot Balanced
Maximum Power, 16 ohms: 7500mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 32 ohms: 5000mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 3000mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 300 ohms: 900mW RMS per channel
Maximum Power, 600 ohms: 500mW RMS per channel


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You can get adapters XLR to 6.3mm.
> https://www.cybermarket.co.uk/adapter-cable-xlr-plug-to-6-3mm-984533.html


A 6.3 mm cable has the two ground cables (from each driver of the headphone) wired together.

Using the adapter just provides the ground from the 6.3mm plug to two separate pins on the balanced plug. Its not actually wired like a balanced headphone would be with two separate grounds. Some amplifiers will be fine with this common ground, some will react poorly and could be damaged.

Soldering is extremely easy and if the headphones have a cable coming from each ear you don't need to 'mod' them, only the cable.

For example. buy some connectors. https://www.moon-audio.com/sennheiser-diy-headphone-connectors-for-hd-series.html

And the wire and balanced connector of your choice and about 5 min of soldering and you have a new balanced cable. Headphones are untouched.

Now something like the T50 where everything comes out of a single side, needs a bit more moding to the actual headphone. You need to get a positive and ground from each driver coming out the cables. However, most headphones that you see with dual entry points can be easily be converted to balanced without modding the actual headphone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can't go wrong with Jotunheim, keep in mind the 6.3mm jack on Jotunheim only amps the same as Magni 2 Uber, you have to have XLR balanced cable headphones to really benefit from the Jotunheim. That is the main reason I stayed away from it, as I can't afford to be balancing cans, even the XLR cable and mod to the HD650 I have incoming... just its just to much and hard to justify. when the headphones only cost $200 and you drop $120 more on a cable and $50 more on anxiety pills cause the mod scares the crap out of you and you cant get a replacement on the headphones if you mess up... yeah I'll pass on XLR until I have an irl friend like TJJAngel or someone experience


Lol. For 30 bucks, I can make you a really simple an effective XLR cable for your HD600s.

For 60-70 bucks, I can make you a kick arse universal cable that would go toe to toe with some of the 300 dollar + cables.

It would be a custom XLR cable with some custom adapters for any and all headphone amps.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. For 30 bucks, I can make you a really simple an effective XLR cable for your HD600s.
> 
> For 60-70 bucks, I can make you a kick arse universal cable that would go toe to toe with some of the 300 dollar + cables.
> 
> It would be a custom XLR cable with some custom adapters for any and all headphone amps.






I would take you up on that with extra for your troubles, but I don't foresee getting an XLR amp/dac anytime in the near future, pretty happy with my vali 2/philips JAN tube and mimby.
*
That being said, here is a mini-review of the Senn HD598C:*

Build quality: 9/10, the most unique earpads I have ever used in my life, it is like a hybrid memory foam and is super super comfy and feels really nice. the pictures do not do them justice, they look gorgeous, the cups being a deep black, it is really a very sexy can. Amazing noise isolation I can't hear anything around me, these may very well become my plane/train/bus can.

6.3mm cable is default but it pulls out and it comes with a 3.5 to 3.5, #respect for the 6.3mm being default though. wish my HD6xx had this option I hate using that adapter.

Sound quality, bass is much nicer on these then open version, I would say about the same as the fostex t50rp mk3, but not close to the t20rp mk3, soundstage is not too bad, it is a little smaller but not by much which is impressive for a closed can, I am testing a few FLAC songs and it isn't bad at all, vocals are clear and slightly warm but not as warm as open version, the vocals feel a little recessed, overall it is a good closed can, 7/10 sound quality overall.

8/10 overall cause so sexy and would be quite fine with wearing it in public cause it is so sexy

That being said, I have heard better closed cans that cost less. Philips SHL3300/28 only cost $30 instead of $100, when the earpads are replaced with HD681 Evo pleather and it forms that nice over ear seal on the head (stock pads are junk), those cans have better soundstage and imaging and bass is almost t20 levels as far depth of the bass goes. That being said, they are ugly as sin and I don't want to be seen in public with them. so Senn still wins


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *That being said, here is a mini-review of the Senn HD598C:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Review
> 
> 
> 
> Build quality: 9/10, the most unique earpads I have ever used in my life, it is like a hybrid memory foam and is super super comfy and feels really nice. the pictures do not do them justice, they look gorgeous, the cups being a deep black, it is really a very sexy can. Amazing noise isolation I can't hear anything around me, these may very well become my plane/train/bus can.
> 
> 6.3mm cable is default but it pulls out and it comes with a 3.5 to 3.5, #respect for the 6.3mm being default though. wish my HD6xx had this option I hate using that adapter.
> 
> Sound quality, bass is much nicer on these then open version, I would say about the same as the fostex t50rp mk3, but not close to the t20rp mk3, soundstage is not too bad, it is a little smaller but not by much which is impressive for a closed can, I am testing a few FLAC songs and it isn't bad at all, vocals are clear and slightly warm but not as warm as open version, the vocals feel a little recessed, overall it is a good closed can, 7/10 sound quality overall.
> 
> 8/10 overall cause so sexy and would be quite fine with wearing it in public cause it is so sexy


Good to hear, mine are still on the way, hopefully they'll be delivered tomorrow.

How's the sound leakage?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Good to hear, mine are still on the way, hopefully they'll be delivered tomorrow.
> 
> How's the sound leakage?


0 sound leakage, these are legit good enough for airplanes and such, hence why I plan to keep them, also did I mention they are sexy? pictures don't do them justice, seriously. you will enjoy ^^ looking forward to your impressions of it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 0 sound leakage, these are legit good enough for airplanes and such, hence why I plan to keep them, also did I mention they are sexy? pictures don't do them justice, seriously. you will enjoy ^^ looking forward to your impressions of it.


Awesome, using my Fidelio L2's on the bus/plane/car was always a bother, constantly having to balance the volume with the outside noise and making sure it won't bother the person next to me. Getting semi-open headphones for my on the go use really wasn't too clever.









Also quite surprised that they even come with a 6.3mm plug, kind of expected them to skimp on that with these being lower impedance.


----------



## Rei86

Just got the HE-400i and huh...
I'm happy I only paid 249 bucks for them as if I paid the retail 499 I might have been a little more... pissed off?

Its got a nice set amount of bass that I'm looking for but compared to my previous clean HD700s these feel.. more warm, like old time I'm listening to stuff on a vinyl even tho its digital








It just has this odd lukewarm sound to it and while its not awful its almost the sound that I'm kind of looking for. The bass however I have to admit isn't as punchy as I wish it was but its not muddy like other overly bassy headphones.
I guess another thing I've noticed is how immediate the sound is. While I swear when using other headphones the sound feels like it lingers on a bit but these just seems to STOP, GO, STOP, GO.

Build quality.
So Plasticky. I hate it when they gussy up plastic with metallic paint to make it look like its metal. A pet peeve of mine unless its actual plastic model kits.
Anyways the whole plasticky thing isn't a knock. Its like when you go from a 199x Dodge Avenger to a 2016 Porsche 991.2 911 Carrera S and you feel that difference in plastic. Yes both are plastic but one just feels like more time was spent in refining and making sure when you touch it, it doesn't have that cheap feel to it even tho they are both plastic.

I'll keep at it. But it really does remind me of my Fidelio X2. AT the price purchased I'm not disappointed.
OH yeah the box it came in... so guud.

Off to play some more Titanfall 2 with these.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Just got the HE-400i and huh...
> I'm happy I only paid 249 bucks for them as if I paid the retail 499 I might have been a little more... pissed off?
> 
> Its got a nice set amount of bass that I'm looking for but compared to my previous clean HD700s these feel.. more warm, like old time I'm listening to stuff on a vinyl even tho its digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just has this odd lukewarm sound to it and while its not awful its almost the sound that I'm kind of looking for. The bass however I have to admit isn't as punchy as I wish it was but its not muddy like other overly bassy headphones.
> I guess another thing I've noticed is how immediate the sound is. While I swear when using other headphones the sound feels like it lingers on a bit but these just seems to STOP, GO, STOP, GO.
> 
> Build quality.
> So Plasticky. I hate it when they gussy up plastic with metallic paint to make it look like its metal. A pet peeve of mine unless its actual plastic model kits.
> Anyways the whole plasticky thing isn't a knock. Its like when you go from a 199x Dodge Avenger to a 2016 Porsche 991.2 911 Carrera S and you feel that difference in plastic. Yes both are plastic but one just feels like more time was spent in refining and making sure when you touch it, it doesn't have that cheap feel to it even tho they are both plastic.
> 
> I'll keep at it. But it really does remind me of my Fidelio X2. AT the price purchased I'm not disappointed.
> OH yeah the box it came in... so guud.
> 
> Off to play some more Titanfall 2 with these.


Yeup.

Fully modded HE-400s sound great, but the 400i just leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Just got the HE-400i and huh...
> I'm happy I only paid 249 bucks for them as if I paid the retail 499 I might have been a little more... pissed off?
> 
> Its got a nice set amount of bass that I'm looking for but compared to my previous clean HD700s these feel.. more warm, like old time I'm listening to stuff on a vinyl even tho its digital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just has this odd lukewarm sound to it and while its not awful its almost the sound that I'm kind of looking for. The bass however I have to admit isn't as punchy as I wish it was but its not muddy like other overly bassy headphones.
> I guess another thing I've noticed is how immediate the sound is. While I swear when using other headphones the sound feels like it lingers on a bit but these just seems to STOP, GO, STOP, GO.
> 
> Build quality.
> So Plasticky. I hate it when they gussy up plastic with metallic paint to make it look like its metal. A pet peeve of mine unless its actual plastic model kits.
> Anyways the whole plasticky thing isn't a knock. Its like when you go from a 199x Dodge Avenger to a 2016 Porsche 991.2 911 Carrera S and you feel that difference in plastic. Yes both are plastic but one just feels like more time was spent in refining and making sure when you touch it, it doesn't have that cheap feel to it even tho they are both plastic.
> 
> I'll keep at it. But it really does remind me of my Fidelio X2. AT the price purchased I'm not disappointed.
> OH yeah the box it came in... so guud.
> 
> Off to play some more Titanfall 2 with these.






I recently beat Titanfall 2, got it at walmart for $28 a couple weeks ago, it is my game of the year of 2016 personally. It feels so visceral, every shot that lands, the flanking/rushing when I am a Pilot in single player was some great adrenaline. I am considering replaying the campaign actually on master, just because I miss it so much. I wish the multi had an AI bot enemy option cause no one on PC community plays pilot vs pilot and that is the only mode that interests me, I just have never been too fond of the actual Titan combat.


----------



## Rei86

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> I recently beat Titanfall 2, got it at walmart for $28 a couple weeks ago, it is my game of the year of 2016 personally. It feels so visceral, every shot that lands, the flanking/rushing when I am a Pilot in single player was some great adrenaline. I am considering replaying the campaign actually on master, just because I miss it so much. I wish the multi had an AI bot enemy option cause no one on PC community plays pilot vs pilot and that is the only mode that interests me, I just have never been too fond of the actual Titan combat.






All I play is attrition, really sad that this game came out right smack dab in the middle of BF1 and COD IW.

For some odd reason I really despise BF1 campaign and if I'm going to play COD I'll be doing it on the PS4 with the rest of my friends... but yeah I bought BF1 during the Origin Black Friday sale and I really couldn't get into it at all. I just felt like people where taking a crap on me from every angle and I couldn't get a hold of it. All the players just blended into the environment and it just wasn't a fun game compared to the last few BF games I've played.

Which is sad that Titanfall 2 on its best day can barely hold onto 10k people online and the others will get 100k+.


----------



## caenlen

Not relevant video = my phone, second video = relevant HD598 C

phone retails for $299 came out two months ago, grabbed it at best buy for $199 on black friday. feels really solid, metal body, perfect 5.2" size, its really the best phone i have ever used in my life, I am not a big phone guy so this was a big purchase for me and will last me a few years I am sure. Also supports Europe bands so will be buying a sim card for it over there.

https://goo.gl/photos/Fh6HZFvBR1Y9Wuxr5

[https://goo.gl/photos/dG7w2VT5fNFMpjB77


----------



## Spork13

I'm on my 3rd playthrough of Witcher3.
Got the 2 expansion packs recently, so decided to start from the beginning.
Finished the main game (pretty much just the main story and a few contracts and side quests, and am on the second (Blood and Wine) expansion - lots of content, great value for an expansion IMO.
Also picked up Far Cry primal (50% off - LOVE the FC series) and fallout 4 (67% off) on the weekend so plenty to go on with when I finish all the additional TW3 stuff.

Back to HPs:

The STAX are sensational gaming HPs. very comfortable and great positional audio. Maybe a tad overkill... (maybe not....)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm on my 3rd playthrough of Witcher3.
> Got the 2 expansion packs recently, so decided to start from the beginning.
> Finished the main game (pretty much just the main story and a few contracts and side quests, and am on the second (Blood and Wine) expansion - lots of content, great value for an expansion IMO.
> Also picked up Far Cry primal (50% off - LOVE the FC series) and fallout 4 (67% off) on the weekend so plenty to go on with when I finish all the additional TW3 stuff.
> 
> Back to HPs:
> 
> The STAX are sensational gaming HPs. very comfortable and great positional audio. Maybe a tad overkill... (maybe not....)


yolo man, gaming with STAX is baller.

Yeah, I spent way to much on games this Black Friday, Titanfall 2 $28, CoD INfinite Warfare $23 ( i only got it because so cheap and the single player looks neat being in outer space mostly), Age of Wonders 3 both expansions, Abzu, Fallout 4 physical disc for $9.99 on alightning sale, a new mouse razer naga chroma $39 at best buy normally like 80ish, a new cherry mx red corsair keyboard for $45, normally like 90ish... Dragon Age Inquisition GOTY edition for $10, DOOM for $15... a few more... but yeah all of them absolutely amazing deals, was hard to pass up. lol


----------



## rathborne

Wow, I must have been one of the few who's wallet was left unscathed by Black Friday sales... though paying bills is far less interesting than spending on games and tech







.

I was working through my 3rd or 4th play through of Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines but started Deus Ex: Mankind Divided because I really should play more than just one 2016 title (Doom was amazing) to justify the expense of this PC







.

@boredgunner, I noticed that Deus Ex: Mankind Divided might be using HRFT at an engine level. With the FiiO E10K I can hear the sounds behind me become muffled as the CMSS and Razer Surround do. It is very subtle and it muffles the sounds directly on your flank which seems a little odd. Still, at least its a start.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'm on my 3rd playthrough of Witcher3.
> Got the 2 expansion packs recently, so decided to start from the beginning.
> Finished the main game (pretty much just the main story and a few contracts and side quests, and am on the second (Blood and Wine) expansion - lots of content, great value for an expansion IMO.
> Also picked up Far Cry primal (50% off - LOVE the FC series) and fallout 4 (67% off) on the weekend so plenty to go on with when I finish all the additional TW3 stuff.
> 
> Back to HPs:
> 
> The STAX are sensational gaming HPs. very comfortable and great positional audio. Maybe a tad overkill... (maybe not....)


Yes. The stax headphones are amazingly comfortable. Not only are they comfortable, but the sound pressure is much lower than most headphones, so you never get fatigued.

IDK if it is placebo, but the older nova series seemed to be a bit lighter and more conforming to the head.

The stax lambda nova signatures are my all time favorite gaming headphone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Rathborne, you aren't the only one who went with the pay bills option.... Although I did wind up picking up the Prototype Franchise because it was finally on sale on Steam, and then a copy of Stardew Valley for hubby.

Might pick up a pair of T50RP Mk III's next week, but we'll see as it's a whole new round of bill payments next payday. That and I'm fairly certain I can't sneak two pairs of those, new work boots, bills, and a few other things into my next pay, even with the semi-surprise bonus we're getting (yay for the parent company doing better than budgeted!)


----------



## Gilles3000

Got my *HD598Cs* in this morning and having some hands time as I'm writing this.

So, *first impressions:
*
Build quality:
Very impressed for an all plastic build, definitely high quality plastic all over, no creaks or squeaks anywhere. The earcups are comfortable, mold well and don't get too hot so far, all good. The headband is nicely padded but this pleather definitely won't be mistaken for real leather. Overall very good.

Nice cables too, a long, chunkier one for the 6.3mm with a particularly nice plug and a shorter, slimmer 3,5mm cable that I haven't checked out yet.

The box is very nicely padded with lots of foam, came in handy right away, as the delivery guy just chucked it over our 2.5m high gate right onto the driveway.









Looks:
Smooth, stealthy and sexy in a way, definitely won't mind wearing these in public.

Sound:
Nice sub and mid bass, male vocals are a bit recessed, female vocals a bit more forward, highs are quite tame, wouldn't mind a little more sparkle. Soundstage is good for a closed pair, similar to my Fidelio L2's even.

Sound insulation is good too and leakage minimal.

Definitely feel like I got my €99 worth, anyone interested in some cheap Fidelio L2's?









Edit: And they're stupid easy to drive, my O2 at 20-30% is plenty loud.
Edit2 Another thing to note, lots of new plastic stink, not so nice.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Got my *HD598Cs* in this morning and having some hands time as I'm writing this.
> 
> So, *first impressions:
> *
> Build quality:
> Very impressed for an all plastic build, definitely high quality plastic all over, no creaks or squeaks anywhere. The earcups are comfortable, mold well and don't get too hot so far, all good. The headband is nicely padded but this pleather definitely won't be mistaken for real leather. Overall very good.
> 
> Nice cables too, a long, chunkier one for the 6.3mm with a particularly nice plug and a shorter, slimmer 3,5mm cable that I haven't checked out yet.
> 
> The box is very nicely padded with lots of foam, came in handy right away, as the delivery guy just chucked it over our 2.5m high gate right onto the driveway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks:
> Smooth, stealthy and sexy in a way, definitely won't mind wearing these in public.
> 
> Sound:
> Nice sub and mid bass, male vocals are a bit recessed, female vocals a bit more forward, highs are quite tame, wouldn't mind a little more sparkle. Soundstage is good for a closed pair, similar to my Fidelio L2's even.
> 
> Sound insulation is good too and leakage minimal.
> 
> Definitely feel like I got my €99 worth, anyone interested in some cheap Fidelio L2's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And they're stupid easy to drive, my O2 at 20-30% is plenty loud.
> Edit2 Another thing to note, lots of new plastic stink, not so nice.


I don't recall mine having any plastic stink, but I had it sitting on my bed for awhile before I used them. Glad to see our reviews are similar for the most part. I am getting better at this stuff. Shame about your delivery driver topssing your packages... don't buy tubes lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Man, I have no regrets at all getting the V20, tried a few cans on it, here's a pic of it with the DT770 250 Ohm attached and at the 40/75 mark (in steps of 5), I find it loud enough for me. Bass is punchy yet tight, great treble and mids (perhaps mids is a tad laid back)....it does DSD and FLAC very nicely (DSD 64 and DSD128). Still messing around with it, still too early in the game to say anything with any sorta certainty.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

How much did the V20 set you back? I'm looking for a decent digital audio player that can handle somewhat higher end headphones ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How much did the V20 set you back? I'm looking for a decent digital audio player that can handle somewhat higher end headphones ^_^


+

It is really expensive. Like $699 to $799.

Better off just doing Dragon Fly Red for $199, its a hassle but 1/4 the price.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @boredgunner, I noticed that Deus Ex: Mankind Divided might be using HRFT at an engine level. With the FiiO E10K I can hear the sounds behind me become muffled as the CMSS and Razer Surround do. It is very subtle and it muffles the sounds directly on your flank which seems a little odd. Still, at least its a start.


Interesting, it is a start as you say. Some inferior built-in virtual surround I'm guessing, since HRTF in FMOD has been done before. I game with 5.1 surround these days although OpenAL HRTF still benefits it. DXMD sound quality on surround is above average although not mind blowing.

I got my Sennheiser HD 598 Cs as well. Gets extremely loud on an iPhone 6. Didn't listen to it much yet, it benefits more from a decent amp and DAC than I expected though. Sounds mostly neutral and very transparent and detailed for a mid range headphone, too bad I no longer have other mid-fi headphones to compare it with.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> +
> 
> It is really expensive. Like $699 to $799.
> 
> Better off just doing Dragon Fly Red for $199, its a hassle but 1/4 the price.


Dragonfly will make for an absolutely terrible digital audio player (aka dap), especially since I want a standalone one and am looking at various options that are on the market. Fiio's X7 could work (especially since I'm contemplatung the X3 II for my work truck), but I want to see what else there is as I'd want to run planars (T50 based more than likely) as well as higher impedance headphones such as my HD 600's. Would be nice to have a dedicated portable rig for when I want to run my nicer gear, be it around the house or while out on a walk or errands.

Any solution that requires rubber bands or breakout cables and doesn't fit in my pocket is something I'm not considering in such a scenario (and a dragonfly awkwardly plugged into a phone is a no go for me due to this reason)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't recall mine having any plastic stink, but I had it sitting on my bed for awhile before I used them. Glad to see our reviews are similar for the most part. I am getting better at this stuff. Shame about your delivery driver topssing your packages... don't buy tubes lol


Possible, the smell wore off quite quickly just the pads are a tad smelly now.

The delivery guys are usually just drop it off at the post office when the gates are closed or no one's home, but as usual there's always that one slonghead that wants to ruin your stuff. Only the second time it happend so far, so not too bad.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Possible, the smell wore off quite quickly just the pads are a tad smelly now.
> 
> The delivery guys are usually just drop it off at the post office when the gates are closed or no one's home, but as usual there's always that one slonghead that wants to ruin your stuff. Only the second time it happend so far, so not too bad.


I guess there are ****ers everywhere in the world, haha

@whitewulfe, sorry I did not know Dragonfly Red was considered a DAP, it just seems like a good cheap portable option, I have read reviews saying it is 90% of the Chord Mojo in terms of sound improvement, and 1/2 the price


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I guess there are ****ers everywhere in the world, haha
> 
> @whitewulfe, sorry I did not know Dragonfly Red was considered a DAP, it just seems like a good cheap portable option, I have read reviews saying it is 90% of the Chord Mojo in terms of sound improvement, and 1/2 the price


It's good as a dac and amp, but no screen or storage will make it a terrible dap as one of them equipments for being such is a screen and buttons (to use it), and storage (to y'know, put your songs onto). If I wanted a portable solution I could tether to my phone, I'd consider such but I want a fully standalone product for such purposes.

....

...... Okay fine, it's so I can listen to music and keep playing Pokemon Go (or Ingress if I get back into that) without losing some battery life to Spotify








well, that and when cleaning, or lying down here or there, but still. It's nice to have something that's just music, put your phone on silent and ignore all calls, then just go for a long walk trying to find another cubone.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's good as a dac and amp, but no screen or storage will make it a terrible dap as one of them equipments for being such is a screen and buttons (to use it), and storage (to y'know, put your songs onto). If I wanted a portable solution I could tether to my phone, I'd consider such but I want a fully standalone product for such purposes.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...... Okay fine, it's so I can listen to music and keep playing Pokemon Go (or Ingress if I get back into that) without losing some battery life to Spotify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, that and when cleaning, or lying down here or there, but still. It's nice to have something that's just music, put your phone on silent and ignore all calls, then just go for a long walk trying to find another cubone.


Thank you for explaining, I see why it would not work for you now. I don't do anything with my phone except spotify and hearthstone, lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> How much did the V20 set you back? I'm looking for a decent digital audio player that can handle somewhat higher end headphones ^_^


In my neck of the woods, local telcos offer new phones for a very reasonable price, but you have to sign on to a two year plan/contract (if you break the plan, you are punitively penalized). Usually, a good phone like the the V20 would cost about 200USD - 250USD (local $ converted to USD), but a local telco was having a special on the V20, about 105USD for the phone + two year contract (about 50USD/month), I snagged it. I did the numbers and the price of the phone + one year subscription = brand new V20 w/o contract. Why the heck not?!









Just tried it with my T50RP, at about 45/75 mark, it was loud enough for me. Bear in mind I don't listen at ear bleeding loud volume......just found that I can adjust volume in steps of 1's using the HiFi Quad DAC tab.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Thank you for explaining, I see why it would not work for you now. I don't do anything with my phone except spotify and hearthstone, lol


No worries at all, although finding out that that's a phone that can handle higher end stuff.... Oh my.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> In my neck of the woods, local telcos offer new phones for a very reasonable price, but you have to sign on to a two year plan/contract (if you break the plan, you are punitively penalized). Usually, a good phone like the the V20 would cost about 200USD - 250USD (local $ converted to USD), but a local telco was having a special on the V20, about 105USD for the phone + two year contract (about 50USD/month), I snagged it. I did the numbers and the price of the phone + one year subscription = brand new V20 w/o contract. Why the heck not?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried it with my T50RP, at about 45/75 mark, it was loud enough for me. Bear in mind I don't listen at ear bleeding loud volume......just found that I can adjust volume in steps of 1's using the HiFi Quad DAC tab.


Seems only one place has it right now, Wind Mobile Freedom Mobile is the only one that currently carries it, but with that we're talking $299 CAD per handset to walk out with one.... Hmmmm, I'll definitely have to keep it in mind, because I could use a new phone. Not just because my HTC One M8 is getting long in the tooth, but also because it's battery life is starting to suffer.... Oh, and the standard audio control on it is absolutely absymal (not that I've ever looked into a better one, mind you).

..... ...... ......Would run pretty much anything I have or is on my wish list, and is rather sexy, AND gets some good review, AND has a great camera, microphone, and audio capabilities.... I feel a carrier change in my future as my contract is up pretty soon anyways. I'll live with my phone as the audio player if it has good adjustable volume and does everything else nicely ^_^


----------



## caenlen

That is a great deal on the LG V20, quick ebay search shows they still sale for $600 here in the states, I like my phone better anyway, but yeah you got some amazing deals.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That is a great deal on the LG V20, quick ebay search shows they still sale for $600 here in the states, I like my phone better anyway, but yeah you got some amazing deals.


It's $999 CAD outright, $849 CAD on tab pricing (Flex contract, basically), $699 CAD if you pay an extra $5/month on your bill for two years.... $299 CAD is with $25/month extra on your bill. On the flipside, switching to that provider would save us about $75/month on our combined phone bill (or $55/month if we went with 8GB of data per month EACH), and then of course the rate would drop down $50/month after two years (or when the tab was paid off). If I were to pick them up soon though, chances are good I could still get the freebie totally not $0.10 bargain bin earbuds, which is always a nice touch. By totally not, I'm being serious, not sarcastic, since they sell them for $200 CAD up here. Hey, they'd at least be something to try out or something. ^_^

EDIT: In other news, I do know this much... Odds are as neat and nifty as it would be to wander down that path, I won't be going too deep down the proverbial rabbit hole with IEM's. They're nice and all, but so far I haven't had much luck in things. KZ ZS3's are quite nice though, so they'll definitely take up "out and about" duties once I put them through their paces (that the ATR's sadly failed at such, but they do still sound rather lovely - just bounce around too much)

Sure, it would be nice to go through a bunch of IEM's until I found "the one" but given just how attached I am to my K712's I see no point in looking into something that is a rather expensive rabbit hole to venture into when I'm more than happy with headphones AND I can still talk with hubby without the use of VoIP programs









And as for headphones, yeah, I'll give the T50RP mkIII's a shot and see where that goes.... Can't wait for March though, as I kind of have my eyes set on that Gustard A20H.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Got my HD 599's today, I like them, build quality is far superior to my DT880's, oval ear pads are a little weird to get use to and there much stiffer than the 880's I'll get use to it though, not sure how well the headband will survive but we'll see.

Got them on a Black Friday sale here in Aus from Addicted to Audio, $268 instead of $348, yeah we pay a fortune for headphones.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Got them on a Black Friday sale here in Aus from Addicted to Audio, $268 instead of $348, yeah we pay a fortune for headphones.


Can't remember the last time I bought HPs locally. (anywhere in Australia that is).
I think my AT-ADH-700's _might_ have been a local purchase - they were 7 headphones ago...

Our high prices aren't all bad though - a couple of pairs of HPs I've bought from overseas and not liked I've been able to sell on at same or more than I paid really easily.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Can't remember the last time I bought HPs locally. (anywhere in Australia that is).
> I think my AT-ADH-700's _might_ have been a local purchase - they were 7 headphones ago...
> 
> Our high prices aren't all bad though - a couple of pairs of HPs I've bought from overseas and not liked I've been able to sell on at same or more than I paid really easily.


7 headphones ago was two weeks ago for me DDDD









Did I mention I have Koss electrostatic headphones incoming?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

God you guys are nuts







, the HD 599's are my 4th set but second that I still own







.

Edit, wait I lie, 3 proper headphones and 1 crappy Razer headset as well as 2 amps







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> God you guys are nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the HD 599's are my 4th set but second that I still own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit, wait I lie, 3 proper headphones and 1 crappy Razer headset as well as 2 amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol I am just bored out of my mind DD and it is a fun hobby. I am sort of slowing down though, I give it about 3 more weeks and I am done with cans for a long time. my new job starts in a couple days


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I am just bored out of my mind DD and it is a fun hobby. I am sort of slowing down though, I give it about 3 more weeks and I am done with cans for a long time. my new job starts in a couple days


Hahah, I don't listen to music enough to justify getting new headphones all the time, mostly games, movies / tv shows and I don't have the greatest ears







, never wore enough ear protection with loud tools... or people







.

I have played with the 599's a little and noticed the 599's compared to the 880's with a song like Misty Mountains from The Hobbit soundtrack the 599's don't have that deep rumble in the background humming but the voices are much clearer, instruments sound pretty good on the 599's as well from the few song's I've listened to.

I did listen to the virtual barbershop as well, that was fun, till the whisper at the end with the 599's, that scared the crap out of me







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Hahah, I don't listen to music enough to justify getting new headphones all the time, mostly games, movies / tv shows and I don't have the greatest ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , never wore enough ear protection with loud tools... or people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have played with the 599's a little and noticed the 599's compared to the 880's with a song like Misty Mountains from The Hobbit soundtrack the 599's don't have that deep rumble in the background humming but the voices are much clearer, instruments sound pretty good on the 599's as well from the few song's I've listened to.
> 
> I did listen to the virtual barbershop as well, that was fun, till the whisper at the end with the 599's, that scared the crap out of me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, barbershop is always a fun test to do ^^


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 7 headphones ago was two weeks ago for me DDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I have Koss electrostatic headphones incoming?


Be interesting to hear your impressions of the Koss.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hello all! I had the opportunity to try out the "Beyerdynamic DT 770 i" at a Guitar Center in Knoxville over the Thanksgiving holiday, and since I was asked to report back with opinions, here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I must first acknowledge that these are not the 770 Pro's, but I was driving them with a Galaxy S4. (If someone can compare the difference between the two, that would be greatly appreciated.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Opinions below the cut
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, the noise isolation is decent. Once I cranked the volume on my phone, I could barely hear the background guitars in the store. Since my office is not all that noisy, these would work just fine.
> Secondly, there is virtually no sound bleed (at least, from what I could tell in the store).
> 
> Thirdly, the sound signature on these were great. Nice chunky and punchy basses, with a solid sub bass. The trebles felt a tad burried, but it was nothing too upsetting. I could still make out all of the little details, and I even noticed some new details on a couple songs from the new(ish) Magic! album. The sound stage was a bit narrower than my Sennheiser IE 80s, but once again, nothing too upsetting.
> 
> Lastly, they were pretty comfortable, but the clamping force was a tad high. I feel like they will loosen up a bit over time, so I am not too terribly concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, I really enjoyed them, but I would like to know the difference between these and the 80 Ohm DT 770 Pro's. I use an ODAC/O2 Amp combo on my PC, and I am planning on picking up a portable amp for my phone. If the sound signature is remotely close, then I will definitely favor the higher ohm rated cans.


Sorry, I've been off and on sporadic lately, but went through a couple pages and didn't see a response to your question. It looks like the only difference is a lower impedance. In theory, you're getting an easier-to-drive DT770 so that you can use it with your phone, laptop, etc without needing the extra power of an amp. That being said, if you're looking to buy an amp/DAC down the road, go with whatever version you can find the cheapest. I personally like the velour pads that come on the other versions. I'm thinking the 'I' moniker is for appeal to the i-device crowd.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I don't have the greatest ears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , never wore enough ear protection with loud tools... or people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I had good hearing until I spent a few years working next to P&W F119 turbofans. Even with earplugs and sitting in a truck, those are loud.


----------



## Streetdragon

need a bit help for choosing a headset, hope you guys can help me.
Some infos:
I have a Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium HD PCI (not so much power for the Headset?)
I wanna use the headset for gaming/teamspeak, listen to musik (Mostly "Melbourne Bounce",House,Hardstyle and from time to time Rammstein)
For sure stream some movies.

I wanna pay 80€ +- 20(Germany).

i already looked at the Roccat renga,because of the "open" build, but i dont know if this is the way to go. Im open for everything!

SteelSeries Siberia 200 an option?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Can't remember the last time I bought HPs locally. (anywhere in Australia that is).
> I think my AT-ADH-700's might have been a local purchase - they were 7 headphones ago...
> 
> Our high prices aren't all bad though - a couple of pairs of HPs I've bought from overseas and not liked I've been able to sell on at same or more than I paid really easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 headphones ago was two weeks ago for me DDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I have Koss electrostatic headphones incoming?
Click to expand...

I'm starting to think they never even get full broken in with you 

You could probably box them up, vacuum seal them in saran wrap, and sell them as new haha.


----------



## freitz

Need some help,

I have EL-8's with a chord mojo for travel. I never use the chord mojo and my EL-8's hardly travel as I use my SE535 from Shure. However I would like to have a travel amp/dac that will work well with those headphones and I want to sell the Chord Mojo since its more then I need. Any Advise would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm starting to think they never even get full broken in with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could probably box them up, vacuum seal them in saran wrap, and sell them as new haha.


Well I had a phone call conversation direct with the company Koss, as I bought the headphones direct from there website with $400 off for Cyber Monday, and I asked them if I do not like these within 30 days can I send them back for a refund and will there be a restocking fee if my reason is I do not like them, and they said that is correct I just would have to pay return shipping.

So not any risk on my end, but I have read some people say they prefer the ESP-950 to STAX 007, cause it is 90% of the sound of the 007 but comes with a lifetime no questions asked warranty which the stax doesnt. It is not a scam warranty either, lot of people on head fi have said they have used it over the last decade and Koss is always quick about it. SO that is really awesome to see. It was $599 free ship no tax and comes with the amp, so if they blow me away... I can easily sell a few other cans including my HD6xx, Darkvoice, Vali 2 (but keep the mimby) to help cover this transition cost. If they don't absolute floor me then I probably will stick with HD6xx and Darkvoice or Vali 2, that battle is still incoming


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sorry, I've been off and on sporadic lately, but went through a couple pages and didn't see a response to your question. It looks like the only difference is a lower impedance. In theory, you're getting an easier-to-drive DT770 so that you can use it with your phone, laptop, etc without needing the extra power of an amp. That being said, if you're looking to buy an amp/DAC down the road, go with whatever version you can find the cheapest. I personally like the velour pads that come on the other versions. I'm thinking the 'I' moniker is for appeal to the i-device crowd.


No worries, thanks for the reply.

I was kinda thinking the same thing in regards to the "I". As for the DAC/Amp, I currently run an ODAC/O2 for my desktop, and I am planning on grabbing a Fiio A5 for my phone (once my wallet recovers from my recent PC purchases







). I am still leaning towards the 80 Ohms. Thanks for the info and ideas. Will keep you all posted on when I actually buy the cans


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No worries, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was kinda thinking the same thing in regards to the "I". As for the DAC/Amp, I currently run an ODAC/O2 for my desktop, and I am planning on grabbing a Fiio A5 for my phone (once my wallet recovers from my recent PC purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am still leaning towards the 80 Ohms. Thanks for the info and ideas. Will keep you all posted on when I actually buy the cans


I don't own a pair, so this is second-hand knowledge, but I think the higher ohm DT offerings have slightly better sound quality. No clue if it's enough of an improvement to justify the higher cost for a more powerful amp, but just wanted to toss in my two cents.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I don't own a pair, so this is second-hand knowledge, but I think the higher ohm DT offerings have slightly better sound quality. No clue if it's enough of an improvement to justify the higher cost for a more powerful amp, but just wanted to toss in my two cents.


I am very new to this world of "Hi-Fi" headphones, so I honestly doubt I will notice the difference. I am still blown away with how the 16 Ohm "I" version sounded plugged directly into my phone, so I believe that the 80 Ohm paired with the Fiio Amp will be plenty for me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No worries, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was kinda thinking the same thing in regards to the "I". As for the DAC/Amp, I currently run an ODAC/O2 for my desktop, and I am planning on grabbing a Fiio A5 for my phone (once my wallet recovers from my recent PC purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am still leaning towards the 80 Ohms. Thanks for the info and ideas. Will keep you all posted on when I actually buy the cans


There is a Fiio A5 on head fi sale forums for $80 shipped, just a heads up for you.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> There is a Fiio A5 on head fi sale forums for $80 shipped, just a heads up for you.


No kidding! I guess I will give that a look after my next couple pay checks come in. Fingers crossed that it is still there in 2 weeks


----------



## Streetdragon

Can i use "Teufel Aureol Real" with my titanium hd without problems?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Can i use "Teufel Aureol Real" with my titanium hd without problems?


Yes, it terminates in 3.5mm so it will plug into your sound card just fine.

I have never heard of that headphone, but if it has good reviews, yolo


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes, it terminates in 3.5mm so it will plug into your sound card just fine.
> 
> I have never heard of that headphone, but if it has good reviews, yolo


Yeah to many good one xD

Can you give me some tips for some nice headphones under 100€? my soundcard can do max 330Ohm (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/sound_blaster_x_fi_titanium_hd_review,4.html)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Yeah to many good one xD
> 
> Can you give me some tips for some nice headphones under 100€? my soundcard can do max 330Ohm (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/sound_blaster_x_fi_titanium_hd_review,4.html)


Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 pleather earpads non-angled version, and a mod mic. That's just my personal favorite gaming can.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=shp-9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product

Brainwavz HM5 leather earpads, just pop off the stock ones.they cost around $30 but improve the sound quite a lot.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 pleather earpads non-angled version, and a mod mic. That's just my personal favorite gaming can.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=shp-9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product
> 
> Brainwavz HM5 leather earpads, just pop off the stock ones.they cost around $30 but improve the sound quite a lot.


read about them. got a bit to expensive for me


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> read about them. got a bit to expensive for me


Kingston Hyperx Cloud Revolver, it terminates in 3.5mm and will pair well with your sound card, might be 20 euro over your budget, but it is worth it, as it kicks the butt of any other gaming headset.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> read about them. got a bit to expensive for me


The 9500 is over your budget or only over your budget with the extra pads? I ask this, because you don't need those pads. 9500 sound great in their price bracket regardless of pads.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The 9500 is over your budget or only over your budget with the extra pads? I ask this, because you don't need those pads. 9500 sound great in their price bracket regardless of pads.


This is true.







My mistake.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well I had a phone call conversation direct with the company Koss, as I bought the headphones direct from there website with $400 off for Cyber Monday, and I asked them if I do not like these within 30 days can I send them back for a refund and will there be a restocking fee if my reason is I do not like them, and they said that is correct I just would have to pay return shipping.
> 
> So not any risk on my end, but I have read some people say they prefer the ESP-950 to STAX 007, cause it is 90% of the sound of the 007 but comes with a lifetime no questions asked warranty which the stax doesnt. It is not a scam warranty either, lot of people on head fi have said they have used it over the last decade and Koss is always quick about it. SO that is really awesome to see. It was $599 free ship no tax and comes with the amp, so if they blow me away... I can easily sell a few other cans including my HD6xx, Darkvoice, Vali 2 (but keep the mimby) to help cover this transition cost. If they don't absolute floor me then I probably will stick with HD6xx and Darkvoice or Vali 2, that battle is still incoming


I've heard that the included amp/energizer/whatsit isn't the best and there's room for improvement but that it's pretty solid otherwise.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've heard that the included amp/energizer/whatsit isn't the best and there's room for improvement but that it's pretty solid otherwise.


I have heard the same, but I am not to worried since it has a 30 day return policy and lifetime warranty.


----------



## freitz

Wow my post got buried in 2 hours by 3 pages. going to post again.

Need some help,

I have EL-8's with a chord mojo for travel. I never use the chord mojo and my EL-8's hardly travel as I use my SE535 from Shure. However I would like to have a travel amp/dac that will work well with those headphones and I want to sell the Chord Mojo since its more then I need. Any Advise would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> Wow my post got buried in 2 hours by 3 pages. going to post again.
> 
> Need some help,
> 
> I have EL-8's with a chord mojo for travel. I never use the chord mojo and my EL-8's hardly travel as I use my SE535 from Shure. However I would like to have a travel amp/dac that will work well with those headphones and I want to sell the Chord Mojo since its more then I need. Any Advise would be great.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you not wanting to use the Mojo with the Shures because you feel it is too expensive and you want to sell them? Also, are you looking for advice on which DAC/amp to get, how to sell the Mojo, or both?


----------



## jayfkay

Can I ask something? What is, sound quality wise, the difference of a 100 dollar amp like the magni versus something like a (lets stay with Schiit) Jotunheim?
Would I even hear the difference with, say, a pair of K712 pros?
Also, anyone tried the K712s for gaming?









Currently considering either K712s for fidelios x1/2 for gaming, I want decent imaging/soundstage but I don't want to miss out on the fun and I am already missing the lower end on my t50s.

also @caenlen
you went from broke/having to sell your headphones to a 1000 dollar model real quick! bravo. what are they like?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Can I ask something? What is, sound quality wise, the difference of a 100 dollar amp like the magni versus something like a (lets stay with Schiit) Jotunheim?
> Would I even hear the difference with, say, a pair of K712 pros?
> Also, anyone tried the K712s for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently considering either K712s for fidelios x1/2 for gaming, I want decent imaging/soundstage but I don't want to miss out on the fun and I am already missing the lower end on my t50s.
> 
> also @caenlen
> you went from broke/having to sell your headphones to a 1000 dollar model real quick! bravo. what are they like?


Not broke exactly, just trying to conserve, and they are not 1000 dollar, they are $599 no tax free ship and if they don't blow me away I will refund, if they do blow me away I'll sell HD6xx and vali 2 and af ew other things to cover the cost of it. and teh Gustard H10 $500 amp sounded worse to me than Vali 2, so meh, subjective.

I have never heard Jotunheim so I can not comment, I can comment that going from Magni 2 to Vali 2 with an upgraded tube was the best decision of my life, my cans sing now,









In other news: all caps warning:

I AM TUBES FOR LIFE BOYS!!!! DARKVOICE SE336 SE PLUGGED IN!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HELL YEAH BOYS!!!!!














----unless electrostat that is incoming steals my heart Kappa


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Can I ask something? What is, sound quality wise, the difference of a 100 dollar amp like the magni versus something like a (lets stay with Schiit) Jotunheim?
> Would I even hear the difference with, say, a pair of K712 pros?
> Also, anyone tried the K712s for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently considering either K712s for fidelios x1/2 for gaming, I want decent imaging/soundstage but I don't want to miss out on the fun and I am already missing the lower end on my t50s.
> 
> also @caenlen
> you went from broke/having to sell your headphones to a 1000 dollar model real quick! bravo. what are they like?


Specs wise, more power with less distortion. Sound signature wise, no idea

Ever seen a parakeet whose given millet? THat's basically @caenlen with headphones.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Specs wise, more power with less distortion. Sound signature wise, no idea
> 
> Ever seen a parakeet whose given millet? THat's basically @caenlen with headphones.


Haha, yeah. Have you owned a cheaper amp and later on gotten a more expensive AMP yourself to make a comparison?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Haha, yeah. Have you owned a cheaper amp and later on gotten a more expensive AMP yourself to make a comparison?


Yes, I went from an O2 to a Lyr. You can immediately tell the difference in power as my HD650 sounded much more clear and loud. That said, the Lyr is a tube hybrid, so sound comparisons would honestly be skewed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Can I ask something? What is, sound quality wise, the difference of a 100 dollar amp like the magni versus something like a (lets stay with Schiit) Jotunheim?
> Would I even hear the difference with, say, a pair of K712 pros?
> Also, anyone tried the K712s for gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently considering either K712s for fidelios x1/2 for gaming, I want decent imaging/soundstage but I don't want to miss out on the fun and I am already missing the lower end on my t50s.


I've gamed on my K712's on a regular basis ever since I've gotten them, so I suspect that counts at least in some regards. ^_^ I enjoy them compared to all the other headphones I've used, but I haven't really gamed with all that many actual proper headphones since I went from an ancient Plantronics headset, to Sony MDR-V500's, to Steel Series Siberia v2's, and then jumped into my K712's and have been oh so happy with them (although on rare occasions I game with my Audio Technica ATH-M50X's). Assuming I have a bit of spare cash, I might be able to give some differences between the T50RP mk III's and the K712's next week, but that depends on how hefty of a hit my bonus takes from taxes ^_^;;;;;

I am looking forward to bumping up from my O2+ODAC Rev.B to something like the Gustard A20H though... Not just because of the volume pot, but something just feels wrong about how tiny the O2 is!


----------



## Hydrored

Added Focal to the stable this week-


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 7 headphones ago was two weeks ago for me DDDD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I have Koss electrostatic headphones incoming?


New koss or old koss?

The older koss electrostatic headphones sound broken. It literally sounds like the driver is not well seated in the cups.

Newer koss I am unfamiliar with and would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> The 9500 is over your budget or only over your budget with the extra pads? I ask this, because you don't need those pads. 9500 sound great in their price bracket regardless of pads.


They are cheap at newegg, but they dont deliver to germany, and even when they do, i have to pay taxes and must drive to a zoll-station(hate germany) then i easly payed over 200€.
So its way over my budget.... wanna stay under 100€


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Added Focal to the stable this week-


Nice! Especially the Elear.....been curious about that badboy myself. Is that an LCD4 and a TH-X00?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Can I ask something? What is, sound quality wise, the difference of a 100 dollar amp like the magni versus something like a (lets stay with Schiit) Jotunheim?
> Would I even hear the difference with, say, a pair of K712 pros?


My first amp (Yulong U-100) was the $100 amp - it was a big step up (IMO) to onboard, and a modest step up from dedicated soundcard (x-fi Titanium IIRC)
Grace m9xx came next ($500) and the difference was again huge - similar to the difference between onboard and the $100 amp. (But $400 more)
Next amp (Feliks Elise) cost $700, and (using the grace as a DAC) it was another improvement, but a smaller step up than previous ones. More $ on rare and exotic (and some still widely available and cheap!) tubes have taken it to yet another level. It's the law of diminishing returns, and no-one can tell anyone else what their "sweet spot" is. That's something we all have to figure out for ourselves. I _will_ say that if you have a decent DAC and $1000 for amp and HPs, it's hard to beat some second-hand STAX gear - but then that sound isn't for everyone.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I AM TUBES FOR LIFE BOYS!!!! DARKVOICE SE336 SE PLUGGED IN!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HELL YEAH BOYS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----unless electrostat that is incoming steals my heart Kappa


I'll be very disappointed if you if you don't try a BH Crack in the near future. From all accounts one of the best OTL tube amps in it's price bracket and meant to pair really, really well with HD-650.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Added Focal to the stable this week-


ooh. Ar they the expensive ($1000) Focal or the really expensive ones?
How do they sound, compared to, say, T1's or mid-range STAX?
They do look sexy.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The Elear (in pic) is the more 'reasonably' priced one at about 1000USD, the Utopia is 4x that.....which is why I'm interested in the Elear, the Utopia's just too rich for my blood.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> New koss or old koss?
> 
> The older koss electrostatic headphones sound broken. It literally sounds like the driver is not well seated in the cups.
> 
> Newer koss I am unfamiliar with and would like to hear your opinions.


A new pair of ESP950 directly from Koss if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> No worries, thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was kinda thinking the same thing in regards to the "I". As for the DAC/Amp, I currently run an ODAC/O2 for my desktop, and I am planning on grabbing a Fiio A5 for my phone (once my wallet recovers from my recent PC purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I am still leaning towards the 80 Ohms. Thanks for the info and ideas. Will keep you all posted on when I actually buy the cans


Cool! I look forward to hearing about it







. Be prepared for a rather addicting journey







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool! I look forward to hearing about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be prepared for a rather addicting journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nothing wrong at all with such things, it is a rather lovely journey, and has some fun twists (like Chinese IEM's, which can be fun once they come in) ^_^


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'll be very disappointed if you if you don't try a BH Crack in the near future. From all accounts one of the best OTL tube amps in it's price bracket and meant to pair really, really well with HD-650.


LOL don't let Angel hear that. He hates the BHC before component modding.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool! I look forward to hearing about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Be prepared for a rather addicting journey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Heh. I am concerned about that slightly. Actually, as I was browsing around looking for a hard case for the 770s, I found a head-fi thread about people doing a removable cable mod, and I a strongly considering doing the mod on the cans..


----------



## freitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you not wanting to use the Mojo with the Shures because you feel it is too expensive and you want to sell them? Also, are you looking for advice on which DAC/amp to get, how to sell the Mojo, or both?


I feel the Shure's don't need the Mojo to shine. The Silver lutz cable is more then enough for travel. I am looking for advice on which Dac/Amp to that is more price friendly since I don't need a 600$ paper weight on my desk.

Thank you.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freitz*
> 
> I feel the Shure's don't need the Mojo to shine. The Silver lutz cable is more then enough for travel. I am looking for advice on which Dac/Amp to that is more price friendly since I don't need a 600$ paper weight on my desk.
> 
> Thank you.


JDS Labs C5D


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Added Focal to the stable this week-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Especially the Elear.....been curious about that badboy myself. Is that an LCD4 and a TH-X00?
Click to expand...

LCD-X and modded TH-X00, I do also have an LCD-4, HD600, and Shure 535LE


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> New koss or old koss?
> 
> The older koss electrostatic headphones sound broken. It literally sounds like the driver is not well seated in the cups.
> 
> Newer koss I am unfamiliar with and would like to hear your opinions.


I ordered it directly from Koss, so I am assuming it is newer revision.

https://www.koss.com/headphones/over-ear-headphones/esp950

It is the only one they sell. That is the direct web page I ordered it from, Was $599.99 free ship no tax on Black Friday and comes with the amp, I should get some time next week. If it doesn't blow me away, I probably will be refunding, they said I have 30 days, even if I just change my mind they said there is no restocking fee, that is only reason I took the dive, if they had said yes there is a restocking fee I would not have risked it. That being said, I just got a sign on bonus for my new job at this warehouse $400, was not expecting that, so yeah if they kick ass I am keeping them, especially since that life time warranty isn't a gimmick, many people on head-fi said the life time warranty is legit and have used it many times.

I have a feeling it will pair really with my Mimby, because the Mimby seems to help the low end a bit on every can I own, and I think that is where these are lacking from what i have read.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> They are cheap at newegg, but they dont deliver to germany, and even when they do, i have to pay taxes and must drive to a zoll-station(hate germany) then i easly payed over 200€.
> So its way over my budget.... wanna stay under 100€


Yeah, you definitely need a different can, I did not realize you could not buy them in your own country for a decently cheap price. Sorry about that mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I'll be very disappointed if you if you don't try a BH Crack in the near future. From all accounts one of the best OTL tube amps in it's price bracket and meant to pair really, really well with HD-650.
> ooh.


I have heard this as well, however, since i have obtained the Darkvoice OTL SE336SE tube amp at such an amazing price of $120 shipped (it arrived new and sealed, the lady wasn't kidding) I feel that this is such an absolutely amazing deal, and I have read it will pair very well with HD6xx, it is not coming to Europe with me, but I don't think I can sell it, after getting it at such an amazing price. I will only be in Europe for 9 months anyway, so will box it up along with my Monoprice Studio Monitor Speakers and a few of my cans I am keeping for life, before I fly out.

*@Everyone*

All of that being said, I did end up selling my Dragonfly Red what I paid for it, since my phone has a 32 bit DAC and DOlby Atmos and powers my HD598 Closed back cans just fine, I have my portable setup all done now. I also sold the Schiit Fulla, I am leaning towards bringing Vali 2 and Mimby and HD6xx to Europe with me, unless the ESP-950 electrostats just floor me and I decide to keep them, in which case I will be taking that instead since it is small enough.







Not sure I can ever sell Vali 2 and Mimby though, they seem to really make all my cans shine. Darkvoice sounds amazing so far, but my cans are all low impedance and Vali 2 sounds better on them so I am looking forward to the HD6xx to try it out properly.

My 3 tube amps:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> LOL don't let Angel hear that. He hates the BHC before component modding.


Nah. I don't hate it. I just find it very frustrating.

You pay a lot of money for meh quality parts when higher quality ones could be had for a few more bucks.

I wish bottle head would sell the instructions, transformers and case as a bare bones kit so that you could source your own capacitors, resistors, and assorted components.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.overclock.net/t/1616919/i-must-choose-hyper-x-cloud-ii-or-steelseries-siberia-650#post_25685113

Kids these days make me so sad. Art is beauty. Art is love. Art is life.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 pleather earpads non-angled version, and a mod mic. That's just my personal favorite gaming can.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=shp-9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product
> 
> Brainwavz HM5 leather earpads, just pop off the stock ones.they cost around $30 but improve the sound quite a lot.


How is the bass response on these?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> How is the bass response on these?


Not HD650 level of bass, but more than HD600 level of bass. Once you add in the insanely good imaging/soundstage to the mix though (which beats the imaging and soundstage of HD650 quite easily) it really comes down to a matter of what you want the can for.

If you want EDM cans and have no budget, you need ZMF Vibro MKII or ZMF Blackwood or LCD-2, if you have a budget and want really nice bass, you want Fostex T20RP MKIII, but not the T50MKIII, pairs well with the Schiit Fulla, the T20 does. It is my EDM combo.

For gaming I rarely use that combo though.

Don't you own the HD800 though? I remember seeing a pic of your setup once. lol I would just keep HD800 and maybe buy a tube amp with a tube that helps the bass some? I don't know much about that can personally.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1616919/i-must-choose-hyper-x-cloud-ii-or-steelseries-siberia-650#post_25685113
> 
> Kids these days make me so sad. Art is beauty. Art is love. Art is life.


I think it's more because of just how heavily marketed gaming headsets are as to why so many will flock towards them. There's also sticker shock on a "proper" headphone setup to consider - while most of us here have no problems at all spending $400+ USD on a pair of headphones, the average person is left in the bad kind of breathless when they see the sticker price of headsets made by reputable companies that have a much higher price (Sennheiser G4ME, Audio Technica's alphabet soup headsets (ATH-ADG1x/ATH-AG1x))..... And then add in the icing that if they ask audiophiles, the first reply they'll get is that Sennheiser and AudioTechnica's headsets are "overpriced", which in some ways tends to make me laugh because those companies take the microphones from their studio lines, adapt them to be noise cancelling in a manner that's more suitable to LAN gaming, and then they tend to have the highest quality audio available in an all-in-one solution.

Will a pair of Sennheiser HD 6XX's with an AntLion modmic sound better than a SteelSeries headset? I'd hope so, as we're talking 2.5x the cost! Will the extra clarity of such a setup (along with having two wires) be worth it to the average person? Hard to say, sticker shock does play a HUGE factor. On the flipside, once they've gamed on them they'll find it rather hard to go back to a mass marketed headset where it seems more effort is put into the box art and making it in sixteen colours than the sound itself.

In short, there's a reason why I game with my K712's paired with a Rode NT-USB, well, actually two. One it's USB, and class compliant at that, and two it was $120 CAD cheaper than the NT1 that I really really REALLY wanted. The microphone I really really really really REALLY want is $3k CAD, but I doubt I'd be using that for gaming







On the flipside though, my K712 + NT-USB combo was $750 CAD with GST, so uhm, yeah. Not the cheapest setup to say the least.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not HD650 level of bass, but more than HD600 level of bass. Once you add in the insanely good imaging/soundstage to the mix though (which beats the imaging and soundstage of HD650 quite easily) it really comes down to a matter of what you want the can for.
> 
> If you want EDM cans and have no budget, you need ZMF Vibro MKII or ZMF Blackwood or LCD-2, if you have a budget and want really nice bass, you want Fostex T20RP MKIII, but not the T50MKIII, pairs well with the Schiit Fulla, the T20 does. It is my EDM combo.
> 
> For gaming I rarely use that combo though.
> 
> Don't you own the HD800 though? I remember seeing a pic of your setup once. lol I would just keep HD800 and maybe buy a tube amp with a tube that helps the bass some? I don't know much about that can personally.


Ya i sold the HD800+ HDVD800. I go through audiophile stages of use and will sell to fund other hobbies when not in use. SQ of the HD800 was a little too thin for me with gaming, even with the lush Bottleneck Crack with speedball. I like some more bass impact when gaming, mostly BF1 right now, when not VR. HD800 was perfect for other genres like instrumental/rock/pop/classic. Thanks for the 9500 info. I'll try it out. I just picked up a Subpac tactile bass system. The Subpac is what is making revisit HPs to add a lot more low end impact without muddying up the mids/highs. Not only is it amazing for music/movies but it's a game changer in BF1 & in some games in VR. I may try the Audeze LCD-2/3/or X next.


----------



## Shardnax

I'd say you're probably better off with speakers + sub if you want a lot of bass impact.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say you're probably better off with speakers + sub if you want a lot of bass impact.


JVC HA-SZ1000/2000s might get there with the bass impact, but you gotta fiddle and their mids/highs are so-so.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ya i sold the HD800+ HDVD800. I go through audiophile stages of use and will sell to fund other hobbies when not in use. SQ of the HD800 was a little too thin for me with gaming, even with the lush Bottleneck Crack with speedball. I like some more bass impact when gaming, mostly BF1 right now, when not VR. HD800 was perfect for other genres like instrumental/rock/pop/classic. Thanks for the 9500 info. I'll try it out. I just picked up a Subpac tactile bass system. The Subpac is what is making revisit HPs to add a lot more low end impact without muddying up the mids/highs. Not only is it amazing for music/movies but it's a game changer in BF1 & in some games in VR. I may try the Audeze LCD-2/3/or X next.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> JVC HA-SZ1000/2000s might get there with the bass impact, but you gotta fiddle and their mids/highs are so-so.


I know this guy and I know he has a decent budget, I honestly would like to see him try some ZMF VIbro MK2's or Blackwoods for gaming









Just get a cheap Vali 2 like me, stock tube sounds great with planars. If you can game with some speakers but don't have room for speakers, I own the Monoprice Powered Studio Monitor 5" 2.0 speakers, and they pack a bunch way above their weight, 56hz low end, very clear, great soundstage, read some reviews on it.

IF I ever have enough money someday, I am going to buy ZMF Blackwood I think, that is going to be my end game personally. Maybe he will do a $500 massdrop for it someday, that would be nice.

@everyone

Speaking of powered monitor speakers, I just bought this last night https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011N2VC64/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Had a $15 amazon gift card so $14 total, apparently it has a good sub synthesizer on it, so that will be fun to tinker with. I am not sure if I can plug my speakers from Modi to Darkvoice to get tube sound? or would that just create issues? I think it has a pre-out...


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Added Focal to the stable this week-


I liked the Elear so much I picked up the Utopia today, was BF1 night but I think i'll do some listening instead-




Cheers-

Hydrored


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> I liked the Elear so much I picked up the Utopia today, was BF1 night but I think i'll do some listening instead-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers-
> 
> Hydrored






::drools::

Very sexy my friend.

In other news, my Schiit Bridge just got here, man its super tiny and cute, and when you hook up your Schiit stack with it, makes it look very very sexy! See picture below!!!




edit: just letting everyone know, new modmic version 5 just launched https://antlionaudio.com/products/modmic-5


----------



## caenlen

KOSS ESP-950 is a terrible can. Sounds 1/5 as good as the STAX Lambda 202 TJJANGEL sold me, so lesson of the day for you kids out there, if you want electrostatic experience, STAX or go home no matter what level you get into it at. Cheers.

HD6xx and Darkvoice OTL Tube amp is my next experiment, whenever massdrop ships anyway.

In the meantime, I will be partying with my newly ressurected SHP-9500 with HM5 Pleather pads and custom cloth cable and Vali 2 and Mimby.
*Until next time, same Bat channel, same Bat time.*


----------



## Shardnax

Thoughts as to why you dislike them so?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Caenlen, that interconnect really is rather cute indeed! Didn't realize it would stick so far out though, I thought it would be a lot closer to the jacks themselves than it is in those shots.

Also wow how Antlion has gotten more and more expensive, and there's a ton of marketing (not to mention patting itself on the back) on there now... Many do swear by them, but wow, we're now at entry level but good USB microphones with the $70 USD price tag.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thoughts as to why you dislike them so?


Earpads are have a plastic shrink wrap crinkling sound to them when you move your head even an inch it is acheap pleastic pleather earpads? I have neverused such cheap earpads before... female vocals are good on it, it has a little bass, but most dynamics have more, STAX sounded much more unique in that electrostatic clarity... these Koss just do not have the same level of clarity as STAX, its hard to explain, you would have to go to a headphone convention and try them side by side, and you will see, it is junk in comparison. Electrostatic is a unique sound, its not like planar or dynamic, everything is just very transparent and clear, and the STAX just blow the Koss away.


----------



## jayfkay

What is the point of modmic when you can DIY for 5-10 bucks? For me the main selling point would be convenience but that aint worth 70 bucks.

Btw why did you get rid of your ZMF caenlen?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> What is the point of modmic when you can DIY for 5-10 bucks? For me the main selling point would be convenience but that aint worth 70 bucks.


The selling point would be if the mic is significantly better than a $5-10 mic.


----------



## jayfkay

Which I honestly doubt it is.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I know this guy and I know he has a decent budget, I honestly would like to see him try some ZMF VIbro MK2's or Blackwoods for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get a cheap Vali 2 like me, stock tube sounds great with planars. If you can game with some speakers but don't have room for speakers, I own the Monoprice Powered Studio Monitor 5" 2.0 speakers, and they pack a bunch way above their weight, 56hz low end, very clear, great soundstage, read some reviews on it.
> 
> IF I ever have enough money someday, I am going to buy ZMF Blackwood I think, that is going to be my end game personally. Maybe he will do a $500 massdrop for it someday, that would be nice.
> 
> @everyone
> 
> Speaking of powered monitor speakers, I just bought this last night https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B011N2VC64/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Had a $15 amazon gift card so $14 total, apparently it has a good sub synthesizer on it, so that will be fun to tinker with. I am not sure if I can plug my speakers from Modi to Darkvoice to get tube sound? or would that just create issues? I think it has a pre-out...


Hmm. ZMF Blackwoods eh. How do they compare to the Fostex TH-600 or XX. I had the TH-900 before and loved them. Endgame cans? Man I have ate those words too many times. Lol. Probably $10K later I don't think there is just one end-game HP for all genres.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hmm. ZMF Blackwoods eh. How do they compare to the Fostex TH-600 or XX. I had the TH-900 before and loved them. Endgame cans? Man I have ate those words too many times. Lol. Probably $10K later I don't think there is just one end-game HP for all genres.


My ZMF VIbro MKII kicked Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts butt, and then some. Sounded great on all genres of music, and the bass was out of this world.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> My ZMF VIbro MKII kicked Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts butt, and then some. Sounded great on all genres of music, and the bass was out of this world.


Damn i got to try some of those.







Here is the Subpac system i have been using, its pretty freaking awesome. Not just for music, but gaming & movies. Its pricey, but its so damn cool! I have the chair version.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn i got to try some of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Subpac system i have been using, its pretty freaking awesome. Not just for music, but gaming & movies. Its pricey, but its so damn cool! I have the chair version.


I'll stick with ZMF for my bass end game personally, I am not a fan of vibration bass, just very deep, depth, extended, smooth, but powerful. I have owned the JVC basscannon headphones and they have that vibration bass, just isn't for me, the deep bass of the ZMF planar lineup doesn't vibrate but it goes just as deep, its just quality and lovely.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'll stick with ZMF for my bass end game personally, I am not a fan of vibration bass, just very deep, depth, extended, smooth, but powerful. I have owned the JVC basscannon headphones and they have that vibration bass, just isn't for me, the deep bass of the ZMF planar lineup doesn't vibrate but it goes just as deep, its just quality and lovely.


99% of bass cannons I have owned muddied up the SQ. The Subpac is very different. It adds impact to low frequencies without introducing sound distortion. It's not for everyone, but if you ever get a chance to audition them I would try it out. I found some Vibro MK2 I might try out.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> The selling point would be if the mic is significantly better than a $5-10 mic.


Agreed. From the recordings I've listened to and/or watched, the $5-10 clip on mic (usually the Zalman clip on mic) is outright terrible for clarity, and muddies up one's voice to the point of being almost as unintelligible as the original Xbox's voice masker. AntLion's ModMic is around what I'd describe as the quality you'd get from a high quality Panasonic cordless phone (before DECT) so basically it's rather clear, and what 95% of people would say is more than good enough, then you have dedicated entry-to mid level vocal microphones (AudioTechnica AT2020 (either XLR or USB), Rode NT1 or NT-USB) which provide another noticeable increase in clarity where probably 99% of people would say it's beyond good enough.....

.....And then you have the microphone I want that pretty much everyone except a GearSlut would consider overkill - the Audio Technica AT5040, which is so insanely clear the signer might as well be standing right next to you for how bloody well this microphone records. It's also $3k USD, probably why I'll never buy one myself, as a Rode NT1 is more than enough for what I want to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Which I honestly doubt it is.


There was a video put out there a while back by Audio Technica (or someone they sent a review sample to) if I remember correctly where they compared the recording quality of the ADG1's microphone versus a dedicated XLR microphone, a Steel Series Siberia v2, and a clip on microphone.

Hmmm, so far I can only find this one which is ADG1 vs AT9940: 



 (skip to 3:25 for the headset audio, before that was an AT9940 microphone)

AHA! HardwareCanucks did something to that effect, including an older version of the ModMic: 



 (direct recorded audio from headsets starts at 6:16 with the Sennheiser G4ME, 6:58 for Logitech G633, 7:32 for SteelSeries V200, which a Zalman clip-on microphone is going to be even worse than... AntLion ModMic 4.0 at 7:54). Put it this way, I'm what some would call a microphone snob, simply because of the fact that I really REALLY want a good quality recording of speech and vocals, and I want my teammates to be able to hear me properly and intelligbly, because my voice is already going to be distorted enough during a firefight because I'm known for talking fairly quickly (and not noticing such, although over the years, I've gotten better at such).

I only have a few reasons I didn't get a ModMic:
- First and foremost, I required a higher end microphone for other pursuits, so I went for Rode's NT-USB. Would have gone for the NT1, but since I was buying two (whatever shiny I get, hubby gets too) I didn't have the $320ish CAD extra that such would have entailed (not to mention picking up a decent XLR cable and a Focusrite 2i2 for hubby so he could actually use it which would have been another $250 CAD or so on top of all of that)
- I didn't want to have to wait for the ModMic to show up (I'm impatient)
- ModMics were backordered at the time, and
- I didn't want to attach anything to my K712's because of various reasons

ModMic's are so far into the "good enough" category for recording that some project/home studios will use them as they're fairly clear for their recorded sound, adjustable, and most importantly will reject noise better than studio microphones can and will. Trust me, having a ModMic ~NOT~ pick up the noise from a Cherry MX Blue keyboard as you're gaming would be a LOT easier than it is with a Rode NT-USB. NT-USB will record a much cleaner sound due to it's design, but has the "critical flaw" of not being able to reject noise anywhere near as readily. On the plus side, when hubby's in voice chat with a raid, it's easy to be a smart ass and aim my head the right way and shout something out at them








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn i got to try some of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Subpac system i have been using, its pretty freaking awesome. Not just for music, but gaming & movies. Its pricey, but its so damn cool! I have the chair version.


A lot of the staff over at DJTechTools loooooove those, so that's a good sign. I've read some pretty good reports from various simulation racing forums and vlogs/video reviews too. It's something that's on my list for my rig eventually - assuming one can get the darn thing to fit into a racing bucket seat without causing too many issues that is ^_^


----------



## caenlen

If anyone is interested in Vali 2 and Mimby I am selling it soon, giving first dibs here before I put them up on head fi. I am actually enjoying xduoo ta-01 and Darkvoice more than I expected. I see no reason to own both or wait until HD6xx get here, I already know the Darkvoice is going to be my go to for the HD6xx.

Will include all my tubes and the bridge in the pictures from earlier.

2x Philips JAN 6922 NOS tubes, rca tube, electro harmonix tube, stock tube from canada for vali 2 and lyr 2, 3 of the same amperex tube, vali 2 and vali 2 power brick, bridge connector for rca, modi multibit and wall adapter for that, all stock, no original boxes for anything.

PM me within 48 hours or so, I will be putting up on head fi late Monday otherwise, cheers


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone is interested in Vali 2 and Mimby I am selling it soon, giving first dibs here before I put them up on head fi. I am actually enjoying xduoo ta-01 and Darkvoice more than I expected. I see no reason to own both or wait until HD6xx get here, I already know the Darkvoice is going to be my go to for the HD6xx.
> 
> Will include all my tubes and the bridge in the pictures from earlier.
> 
> 2x Philips JAN 6922 NOS tubes, rca tube, electro harmonix tube, stock tube from canada for vali 2 and lyr 2, 3 of the same amperex tube, vali 2 and vali 2 power brick, bridge connector for rca, modi multibit and wall adapter for that, all stock, no original boxes for anything.
> 
> PM me within 48 hours or so, I will be putting up on head fi late Monday otherwise, cheers


You give me anxiety.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> A lot of the staff over at DJTechTools loooooove those, so that's a good sign. I've read some pretty good reports from various simulation racing forums and vlogs/video reviews too. It's something that's on my list for my rig eventually - assuming one can get the darn thing to fit into a racing bucket seat without causing too many issues that is ^_^


Ya they have a few different Subpac versions, i have the S1 version that conforms to your chair. Sim racing with my VR setup sounds like it would be awesome.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ya they have a few different Subpac versions, i have the S1 version that conforms to your chair. Sim racing with my VR setup sounds like it would be awesome.


Yeah, I'm looking forward to picking up an HTC Vive in March as well as some new monitors, but yeah... The idea of having a SubPac to give a nice slam through your chest when you punch it in Eliteangerous, or just extra rumble with sim racing...... I need to get a riser built for my Obutto R3volution so I stop vibrating the entire floor (aka so I can play again, since someone now lives below us, and has for several months)...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You give me anxiety.


Well, I like different sound signatures than most people, and I find the Xduoo TA-01 tube dac/amp to be more in line with what I like, also it does 2.1 watts at 32ohm... My Fostex T20RP MKIII's are singing like I have never heard them sing before, this thing has two Wolfson DAC's built in, one for each channe. I been testing same songs back and forth between Schiit stack, and Schiit stack does have better overall sound, better soundstage as well, but I sort of am in love with this new amp/dac, I never thought I could love my T20's more, but I do because of this combo. They sould like T50's now but with better bass, I really need to consider the Mayflower mod, but I am not sure it would sound good on the T20's, as it is mainly only meant for the T50s


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thoughts as to why you dislike them so?


I am interested too.

The older ones did not even sound like they were made for music. They sounded super shrill and scratchy. They actually sounded like old military headphones that were specifically made for listening to morse code.

I have listened to 4 pairs. Two on the stock amp, 1 on a stax amp, and the other on a woo audio electrostatic amp (which is the only woo audio amp that I genuinely like a lot). They all sounded broken.

Every time I have talked to someone who has owned a pair, they all agree that they are junk headphones.

It drives me insane because there are plenty of people out on the internet that say they are pretty good. I genuinely can not tell if these people are deaf or if I am not setting these headphones up correctly.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am interested too.
> 
> The older ones did not even sound like they were made for music. They sounded super shrill and scratchy. They actually sounded like old military headphones that were specifically made for listening to morse code.
> 
> I have listened to 4 pairs. Two on the stock amp, 1 on a stax amp, and the other on a woo audio electrostatic amp (which is the only woo audio amp that I genuinely like a lot). They all sounded broken.
> 
> Every time I have talked to someone who has owned a pair, they all agree that they are junk headphones.
> 
> It drives me insane because there are plenty of people out on the internet that say they are pretty good. I genuinely can not tell if these people are deaf or if I am not setting these headphones up correctly.


All I know is, when I put on the STAX you sold me, I heard what "electrostatic" or maybe instead of what, why, that sound is so unique and lovely. It is the clearest/purest sound to the ears, I did not get that with the Koss it all, the Koss did not sound much better than cheap Dynamic cans. I read the manual step by step, there was nothing to hooking it up, I think it is just a bad can, really bad, BUT because it hints at that "clarity/purity" people are like oh wow!!! I have never heard this level of clarity before, so they drop 1 grand, not knowing STAX exists.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well, I like different sound signatures than most people, and I find the Xduoo TA-01 tube dac/amp to be more in line with what I like, also it does 2.1 watts at 32ohm... My Fostex T20RP MKIII's are singing like I have never heard them sing before, this thing has two Wolfson DAC's built in, one for each channe. I been testing same songs back and forth between Schiit stack, and Schiit stack does have better overall sound, better soundstage as well, but I sort of am in love with this new amp/dac, I never thought I could love my T20's more, but I do because of this combo. They sould like T50's now but with better bass, I really need to consider the Mayflower mod, but I am not sure it would sound good on the T20's, as it is mainly only meant for the T50s


Just do the mod yourself. It costs less than 20 bucks and takes maybe half an hour to do it.

Also, either so some serious research about power output, or just stop thinking about it. Telling people that an amp can put out x power at x impedance is just about pointless.

Power output can be measured in about a million different ways. Most companies will always go with the method that produces the highest numbers, so 9 times out of 10, those power figures are bull schiit to begin with.

Also, who cares how much power an amp makes at 32 ohms? Unless you have a headphone that has some crazy low sensitivity rating, then power should not matter to you what so ever.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just do the mod yourself. It costs less than 20 bucks and takes maybe half an hour to do it.
> 
> Also, either so some serious research about power output, or just stop thinking about it. Telling people that an amp can put out x power at x impedance is just about pointless.
> 
> Power output can be measured in about a million different ways. Most companies will always go with the method that produces the highest numbers, so 9 times out of 10, those power figures are bull schiit to begin with.
> 
> Also, who cares how much power an amp makes at 32 ohms? Unless you have a headphone that has some crazy low sensitivity rating, then power should not matter to you what so ever.


All I know is when I plug my T20 into the XdUoo it sounds like bass is slamming better, there is more synergy and speed on drums, etc. Also, the fact the wall wart works anywhere in the world and it is a small combo unit, makes my life much much easier. I would have to drop almost $50 + shipping to get all the warts I need for schiit stack since I will be traveling europe and UK, its just absolutely ridiculus, and the space all those wall warts would take... the Xduoo is very small and I am very impressed with it. It does not pair well at all with my SHP-9500 for some reason, but hopefully it will pair well with my HD6xx, and I can take the HD6xx/T20s/xduoo to europe with me.

For SHP-9500 I can still use my Fiio K1 portable amp/dac, which for some reason is a match made in heaven for that can. It's funny to me, how some of these you would never think of this combo in a million years sounds better than some high end combos.

Edit: I went on ahead and bought the Mayflower mod for my T20RP MKIII, that will be fun haha. I wish I could afford the $130 and do the MR Speakers mod http://www.head-fi.org/t/825868/open-alpha-t50-3d-printed-headphone-project-from-mrspeakers he has 3d printed cups you can buy and baffles and such. I think that is one level I am not ready to go into yet though, Mayflower is $23 shipped, and easy not much risk involved, so that should be cool.


----------



## OutlawII

I currently have ATH-A700 headphones that i use for gaming ive had them for quite a few years. Was thinking about replacing them with Sennheiser 895's .
What do you guys think is it worth it or wont i notice much of a improvement. Also i would be going from closed back to open back, good idea or not?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I currently have ATH-A700 headphones that i use for gaming ive had them for quite a few years. Was thinking about replacing them with Sennheiser 895's .
> What do you guys think is it worth it or wont i notice much of a improvement. Also i would be going from closed back to open back, good idea or not?


Depends how loud your environment is, are people constantly making noise, or is your PC super loud, or is there a tv on in another room that would disturb you if you had open back?

Also, this one is loads better than HD598 from Sennheiser, and it will save you some money. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=shp-9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product Give those cans a try, I assure you, you will thank me


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I definitely have to agree about environment, as that's partially why I'm steadily looking into acquiring a higher end pair of closed back headphones. You'd think that after four or five years the upstairs neighbour would have figured out how to make a guitar sound semi-decent.... Or that if you have the guitar right in front of the amp when you turn it on the amp is going to feedback like nobody's business. On the flipside, I also want a higher end pair of closed back headphones simply because a) omg ZMF Vibro's are sexy as all sin, b) I can get them in purple starburst (for hubby) or orange starburst (for me!), and c) they aren't grand canyon v-shaped like the M50X's tend to be. Okay, they aren't that bad, but it's noticeable with those headphones









Sennheisers do let in a decent amount of external noise in their open backed lineups, but unless you're having to deal with a barking dog, screaming kids, or screaming computer fans even at lower volumes most of that should be easily taken care of. Noisy and obnoxious spouses trying to talk over everyone else in your hubby's raid on the other hand... Nope, that still comes through pretty well, but I also do have a pretty good projection baritone voice, so......


----------



## OutlawII

I game in my own office and I'm water-cooled so noise should not be a issue. I was just wondering about sound quality compared to my old onrs


----------



## boredgunner

Does anyone have any thoughts on Pulse Array DACs vs R2R? Both technologies have generated devout followers, I suppose it's something that would require A/B listening tests for one to decide a preference.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I game in my own office and I'm water-cooled so noise should not be a issue. I was just wondering about sound quality compared to my old onrs


For gaming, what you want most is soundstage and positioning. The open variant of you headphones, ATH-AD700X, is a great choice too, but so are the HD 598's.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> For gaming, what you want most is soundstage and positioning. The open variant of you headphones, ATH-AD700X, is a great choice too, but so are the HD 598's.


HD 598 is definitely a good option for gaming, but it costs $150, mine costs $50 and kicks its butt, imo anyway. There is a reason it has nothing but 5 star reviews on Amazon and new egg, and HD598 only has 4.5 stars. lol jk... but yeah it sort of is that way


----------



## coldroll

Hi guys I bought the sennhesier hd 598 pro headphones the other day and I've decided that I'm going to return them because my computer and home is too loud and they don't block any sound since they're open back headphones should I buy the sennhesiser 598 closed version instead do they still sound better than my old senhesier hd 280 pro's? I really liked the sennhesier hd 598 headphones but my computer and house is just too loud for them. Should I go to the closed version of the same headphones or what would be better than my old 280 pro's? The amp in my sound card isn't the most powerful it only goes up to 64 ohms. Any ideas or will the sennhesier 598 pro closed headphones sound better than my 280 pro's.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> Hi guys I bought the sennhesier hd 598 pro headphones the other day and I've decided that I'm going to return them because my computer and home is too loud and they don't block any sound since they're open back headphones should I buy the sennhesiser 598 closed version instead do they still sound better than my old senhesier hd 280 pro's? I really liked the sennhesier hd 598 headphones but my computer and house is just too loud for them. Should I go to the closed version of the same headphones or what would be better than my old 280 pro's? The amp in my sound card isn't the most powerful it only goes up to 64 ohms. Any ideas or will the sennhesier 598 pro closed headphones sound better than my 280 pro's.


HD 598 closed in theory should be better than your 280 pro, but audio is something really personal, so I think you should go to a store near you to try.


----------



## caenlen

spotify:album:4xnq1L6P551Qcb9gBXNMK7

New CHildish Gambino album, first song on it and only one I have listened to so far, great song for imaging and sound stage testing, surprised how well my SHP-9500 handled the bass as well, man I love these cans, I wish I had used HM5 pleather instead of velour sooner, the bass is much nicer, just enough to really make me love these for almost any genre.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> Hi guys I bought the sennhesier hd 598 pro headphones the other day and I've decided that I'm going to return them because my computer and home is too loud and they don't block any sound since they're open back headphones should I buy the sennhesiser 598 closed version instead do they still sound better than my old senhesier hd 280 pro's? I really liked the sennhesier hd 598 headphones but my computer and house is just too loud for them. Should I go to the closed version of the same headphones or what would be better than my old 280 pro's? The amp in my sound card isn't the most powerful it only goes up to 64 ohms. Any ideas or will the sennhesier 598 pro closed headphones sound better than my 280 pro's.


If you can get some Monoprice 8323, with replacement $5 silver earpads, for about $25 or under total, I would say do that. Being in Canada not sure if you can get it that cheap, but that can is closed and has a good sound stage for gaming.


----------



## coldroll

Good luck with that there's nowhere where I live that will let you test any headphones at the store. I'll probably go with the Sennhesier hd 598 closed headphones because I really liked how the Sennheiser hd 598 sounded even though they're slightly different then the sennheiser hd 598 closed back headphones they've got to be pretty similar besides the open one's having a better sound stage right?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> Good luck with that there's nowhere where I live that will let you test any headphones at the store. I'll probably go with the Sennhesier hd 598 closed headphones because I really liked how the Sennheiser hd 598 sounded even though they're slightly different then the sennheiser hd 598 closed back headphones they've got to be pretty similar besides the open one's having a better sound stage right?


Monoprice 8323's have better soundstage than HD598 Closed version. I own both.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on Pulse Array DACs vs R2R? Both technologies have generated devout followers, I suppose it's something that would require A/B listening tests for one to decide a preference.


Either one is fine.

The only pulse array dac I have heard is the hugo. It was just a smooth as other R2R dacs I have heard. So meh.

At some point it becomes so expensive and obsessive that you might as well get a reel to reel tape player and call it a day.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Oh @Tjj226 Angel: http://www.head-fi.org/t/827794/akg-k1000-plus-akg-amp

Includes the super-rare amp. Time to take advantage of the strong dollar?


----------



## coldroll

Those headphones don't look to comfortable or that great for $40 headphones I'm looking in the $100 or $200 dollar price range, I also want headphones that will last me awhile.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coldroll*
> 
> Those headphones don't look to comfortable or that great for $40 headphones I'm looking in the $100 or $200 dollar price range, I also want headphones that will last me awhile.


Hmm, I would say... Creative Aurvana Live! not version 2, the original. It is the same as the original Denon D1000 or w.e it was called, I have owned it as well, and I heard more details with that can than HD598 Closed version.

You can find it new on Ebay for around $55 still. picture is from innerfidelity and review



edit: nm I just remembered you have a loud environment... dangit, hmm I don't have an answer for you. I use open cans mainly. :/ HD598 closed I guess. Though me personally, I have not been that impressed with it.

If you really want high end sound, you need a Fostex T40RP MK3 $159, and a Schiit Fulla DAC/AMP $79, that combo will blow you away.







Might be out of your price range though, it is closed back though.


----------



## Spork13

Fished a trout comp on the weekend. That's me in the pic - on the white boat, somewhere in the prop-wash.
Photo taken saturday morning, a little before the 0700 start. Air temp around 4c.
Saw it coming, have never put on waterproof jacket faster!



How is this related to headphones I hear you ask?
Well - I'm glad I wasn't wearing them!


----------



## catbuster

How bad are CAL's at noise isolation?







Seems like the best option for me considering the price, rly sad i missed deal on 598c for 90 eur on amazon







anything else like mx50s are way to expensive in europe...i have no amp/dac yet


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Fished a trout comp on the weekend. That's me in the pic - on the white boat, somewhere in the prop-wash.
> Photo taken saturday morning, a little before the 0700 start. Air temp around 4c.
> Saw it coming, have never put on waterproof jacket faster!
> 
> 
> 
> How is this related to headphones I hear you ask?
> Well - I'm glad I wasn't wearing them!


The guys in the red boat are jerks. I like them already.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Oh @Tjj226 Angel: http://www.head-fi.org/t/827794/akg-k1000-plus-akg-amp
> 
> Includes the super-rare amp. Time to take advantage of the strong dollar?


I've seen people ask more for just the headphones. If you've got the money and inclination you should go for it.


----------



## friend'scatdied

I already have a pair. I'm trying to convince him to go all-in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I already have a pair. I'm trying to convince him to go all-in.


I am specifically looking for the bass model.

I could not care less about the amp. There is a reason it is rare after all.

Plus, I am thinking about saying screw it all and getting some decent regular headphones.

For what ever reason, I am finding that it is very hard to concentrate on work when listening to my speakers, however it is easy to concentrate when I am listening to some crappy skull candy iems. I am thinking that I need something to kind of block out the outside world.

I am sort of thinking about going with some sennheiser HD600s or some hifiman HE-500s and just keep things simple.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whooo, my KZ ED12's and ZST's finally shipped over the weekend (I ordered them on Nov 10th from GearBest) - now comes the 2.5-3 week wait thanks to expedited shipping.

On the plus side I think I really like my ZS3's.... On the downside, I won't be able to play with IEM's for a while due to an ear infection. Worst time to get my first ear infection ever I say, I want to be trying out IEM's not having to relax!

On the flipside, given my general dislike of putting things in my ears (never did get along with ear plugs, and only tolerated the tapered ones) I won't be picking up too many high end IEM's, but it is tempting to eventually get a pair of Trinity Audio Phantom Sabers or such.


----------



## caenlen

TJJAngel a long time ago recommended an end game DAC. I never thought this day would come, but I got a good deal on it. $150 shipped plus traded my Mimby towards it. She is mine boys, see below.







I will not be upgrading the opamps or tubes in them for a couple years though, but even stock it should be pretty awesome.







I will upgrade someday, financially that is not an option, getting this at this price though was just to much to pass up on, probably shouldn't have done it, but oh well, yolo, will arrive just in time for HD6xx.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am specifically looking for the bass model.
> 
> I could not care less about the amp. There is a reason it is rare after all.


Bass model?

FWIW the K1000 in that listing is most certainly "bass-heavy" as the serial number is (well) below 4000.

I believe one of the engineers mentioned that later K1000s had reduced bass level due to not only changes in the QC tightness but also a re-tune of the bass f0:
Quote:


> The K1000 is a simple dynamic system with a very low Q factor. This means that the fundamental resonance frequency is offering the low frequency level only. The K1000 was originally designed to hit 25Hz and below that would be the slope of 12dB/octave. [Note - to my knowledge, this means the crossover slope drops by 12dB per octave/per halving. So it would drop the first 12 at 12.5Hz, etc] The problem was, to manufacture those drivers we would have needed higher manufacturing precision than was available. Otherwise the fall off rate would be high. Therefore, after I left AKG, it was decided to move the f0 to 35 and later 40 Hz. This means approximately 10 Db less fundamental bass level. Therefore it is important to inform yourself what the production date is on your K1000 [note - this seems to explain bass heavy/bass light with regards to the K1000]


Yeah, reports seem to suggest the K1000 amp sucks. We're speaker tap boys anyway.

If the K1000 pleases me I might just toss my unobtainium electrostatic gear and simplify down to just a speaker amp for all my listening needs.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Bass model?
> 
> FWIW the K1000 in that listing is most certainly "bass-heavy" as the serial number is (well) below 4000.
> 
> I believe one of the engineers mentioned that later K1000s had reduced bass level due to not only changes in the QC tightness but also a re-tune of the bass f0:
> Yeah, reports seem to suggest the K1000 amp sucks. We're speaker tap boys anyway.
> 
> If the K1000 pleases me I might just toss my unobtainium electrostatic gear and simplify down to just a speaker amp for all my listening needs.


Yeah.

There is a whole ordeal you have to go through to find a "good pair". But IMO its totally worth it.

However I am now looking at a very special pair of HE-500s on ebay. My friend had modded these and put in a lot of time and effort into them. He eventually sold them to some guy, and now they are back up on ebay.

I gotta keep this pair of headphones in the family. This is a sacred mission.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah.
> 
> There is a whole ordeal you have to go through to find a "good pair". But IMO its totally worth it.
> 
> However I am now looking at a very special pair of HE-500s on ebay. My friend had modded these and put in a lot of time and effort into them. He eventually sold them to some guy, and now they are back up on ebay.
> 
> I gotta keep this pair of headphones in the family. This is a sacred mission.


May the Divine Audio Winds be with you.


----------



## caenlen

Spotify Premium > HD stream on > do not balance volume for all songs unchecked > vali 2 > onboard DAC on PC motherboard > plays songs, listens....

same chain, vali 2 modi multibit dac tho... and I can't even tell much difference... am I missing something? LOL... oh gods... I want to die...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Spotify Premium > HD stream on > do not balance volume for all songs unchecked > vali 2 > onboard DAC on PC motherboard > plays songs, listens....
> 
> same chain, vali 2 modi multibit dac tho... and I can't even tell much difference... am I missing something? LOL... oh gods... I want to die...


It would be hard to to tell the difference between the two without volume matching and being able to provide a quick a/b.

The biggest difference you will find in audio is from transducers. Amplifiers and DACs are important but if properly powered it's hard to tell the difference between two neutral systems powering the same headphone.

Not to mention that your audio memory is very short. Transducer changes when large are easier for me to remember, however, dacs and Amos are hard to tell apart a lot of the time.

I'm always amused at meets when someone compares something they listened to an hour ago with what they are listening to at the moment and declaring it as gospel. Not to mention meets are a horrible location for critical listening.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> It would be hard to to tell the difference between the two without volume matching and being able to provide a quick a/b.
> 
> The biggest difference you will find in audio is from transducers. Amplifiers and DACs are important but if properly powered it's hard to tell the difference between two neutral systems powering the same headphone.
> 
> Not to mention that your audio memory is very short. Transducer changes when large are easier for me to remember, however, dacs and Amos are hard to tell apart a lot of the time.
> 
> I'm always amused at meets when someone compares something they listened to an hour ago with what they are listening to at the moment and declaring it as gospel. Not to mention meets are a horrible location for critical listening.


Why the crap do I own a $190 (msrp 250) DAC.... lol I mean I think it is a little better, but not $250 better... egh... :/ I think I might just keep vali 2 and sell everything, and be done with this entire hobby, Vali 2 is plenty good enough on its own, especially since I have those nice NOS tubes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why the crap do I own a $190 (msrp 250) DAC.... lol I mean I think it is a little better, but not $250 better... egh... :/ I think I might just keep vali 2 and sell everything, and be done with this entire hobby, Vali 2 is plenty good enough on its own, especially since I have those nice NOS tubes.


Well your entire chain is kind of weird.

If you listen to your HD650s with the darkvoice amp and switch your dac back and forth you may here a more substantial difference.

The other thing to consider is the music and music quality. Are you listening to Andrew Bird or are you listening to Justin Bieber.

A dac should help resolve some of the finer detail. If there is no fine detail to resolve in the music, then a lot of dacs will sound alike.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well your entire chain is kind of weird.
> 
> If you listen to your HD650s with the darkvoice amp and switch your dac back and forth you may here a more substantial difference.
> 
> The other thing to consider is the music and music quality. Are you listening to Andrew Bird or are you listening to Justin Bieber.
> 
> A dac should help resolve some of the finer detail. If there is no fine detail to resolve in the music, then a lot of dacs will sound alike.


I just tested it with some Vivaldi FLAC, violin concerta's and such, and the difference is a little more noticeable. I think I am going to cancel the Jolida glass thing I had planned though, I think modi multbit is as high up on the food chain as I want to go honestly. vali 2 and dark voice as well for amp side of things. vali 2 will be low ohm amp, darkvoice my high ohm. and ill call it a day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just tested it with some Vivaldi FLAC, violin concerta's and such, and the difference is a little more noticeable. I think I am going to cancel the Jolida glass thing I had planned though, I think modi multbit is as high up on the food chain as I want to go honestly. vali 2 and dark voice as well for amp side of things. vali 2 will be low ohm amp, darkvoice my high ohm. and ill call it a day.


Wait luke. Try some stuff by ultimae records.

They are usually binural tracks with lots of micro detail. I think you will see the difference.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why the crap do I own a $190 (msrp 250) DAC.... lol I mean I think it is a little better, but not $250 better... egh... :/ I think I might just keep vali 2 and sell everything, *and be done with this entire hobby,* Vali 2 is plenty good enough on its own, especially since I have those nice NOS tubes.


Where have I heard that before







?

I agree with Tj, track quality is very important if you're wanting to know finer differences between gear.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Where have I heard that before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I agree with Tj, track quality is very important if you're wanting to know finer differences between gear.


lol awww come on mate you love me DDD

but seriously though, logic dictates, if all I do is spotify/play games/watch anime... maybe I don't need this high end gear lol, its mostly for FLAC users


----------



## wizardbro

Had to get rid of my Titanium HD because of issues and it doesn't fit into my new build. Lost a good DAC and using my onboard realtek on the GENE VII now. Wonder if I should pick up a modi2 to go with my Vali 2 now. Not sure if the port on the realtek is line level either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol awww come on mate you love me DDD
> 
> but seriously though, logic dictates, if all I do is spotify/play games/watch anime... maybe I don't need this high end gear lol, its mostly for FLAC users


Yes, but evidence dictates that you really have not spent enough time with a real system to be able to tell the difference in quality of DACs.

Or amps. Or heaphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Had to get rid of my Titanium HD because of issues and it doesn't fit into my new build. Lost a good DAC and using my onboard realtek on the GENE VII now. Wonder if I should pick up a modi2 to go with my Vali 2 now. Not sure if the port on the realtek is line level either.


Unless you are having noise issues, then don't bother.

Asus does a half decent job with their onboard audio.

Also, line level does not matter all that much. You basically do not want anything below line level (which will never be an issues), and you do not want something ridiculously amplified either. Most headphone ports on a motherboard suit this need just fine.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless you are having noise issues, then don't bother.
> 
> Asus does a half decent job with their onboard audio.
> 
> Also, line level does not matter all that much. You basically do not want anything below line level (which will never be an issues), and you do not want something ridiculously amplified either. Most headphone ports on a motherboard suit this need just fine.


That is a pretty high end motherboard, I am surprised it uses realtek, must be an older socket. Most new high end mobos don't use realtek anymore. That being said audio is definately very very subjective... Fiio K1 plus SHP-9500 plus hM5 earpads sounds almost better to me in some songs than my schiit stack which costs almost 400 bucks... and its a 40 dollar dac/amp...

he could just grab a fiio k1, better than realtek at least.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless you are having noise issues, then don't bother.
> 
> Asus does a half decent job with their onboard audio.
> 
> Also, line level does not matter all that much. You basically do not want anything below line level (which will never be an issues), and you do not want something ridiculously amplified either. Most headphone ports on a motherboard suit this need just fine.


Sounds good, I'll hook up my amp and see how it goes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That is a pretty high end motherboard, I am surprised it uses realtek, must be an older socket. Most new high end mobos don't use realtek anymore. That being said audio is definately very very subjective... Fiio K1 plus SHP-9500 plus hM5 earpads sounds almost better to me in some songs than my schiit stack which costs almost 400 bucks... and its a 40 dollar dac/amp...
> 
> he could just grab a fiio k1, better than realtek at least.


Pretty sure everyone is still using rebranded realtek stuff on mobos. Mine is called supreme fx impact or some crap like that. Haven't really done much research on the subject though, so I'd like to be pleasantly surprised on my next mobo purchase.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Sounds good, I'll hook up my amp and see how it goes
> Pretty sure everyone is still using rebranded realtek stuff on mobos. Mine is called supreme fx impact or some crap like that. Haven't really done much research on the subject though, so I'd like to be pleasantly surprised on my next mobo purchase.


There are a few boards using a full Creative solution. One even has essentially the Sound Blaster ZxR built-in.

Also caenlan, it's not just FLAC vs MP3 that matters. It is the mastering and recording quality of the track.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Also caenlan, it's not just FLAC vs MP3 that matters. It is the mastering and recording quality of the track.


IMO the mastering and recording quality matters much more than format of the file. Also you need to know the source of the file. I have heard of people converting their libraries of MP3s to flacs, those get shared and everyone thinks they have a flac from a good source. Really they have a MP3 with a larger file size.

You will hear more difference listening to two different masters of the same song than you will ever hear from a quality dac/amp comparison.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> IMO the mastering and recording quality matters much more than format of the file. Also you need to know the source of the file. I have heard of people converting their libraries of MP3s to flacs, those get shared and everyone thinks they have a flac from a good source. Really they have a MP3 with a larger file size.
> 
> You will hear more difference listening to two different masters of the same song than you will ever hear from a quality dac/amp comparison.


QFT!







I have some DSD128 (prolly upsampled from CD's) and DSD64 (not upsampled) and I think DSD64 is superior to most other PCM sources. I've had talks with fellow DSD enthusiasts and a couple of them have pointed out that DSD in itself isn't superior, it's more to do with their original masters. Their argument is that better masters were used for SACD's, hence their perceived superiority over CD's and other high res digital sources. All I know is, I've boarded the DSD train and am along for the ride....







Only big issue with DSD is that it has a rather small 'library' compared to other sources.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> QFT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some DSD128 (prolly upsampled from CD's) and DSD64 (not upsampled) and I think DSD64 is superior to most other PCM sources. I've had talks with fellow DSD enthusiasts and a couple of them have pointed out that DSD in itself isn't superior, it's more to do with their original masters. Their argument is that better masters were used for SACD's, hence their perceived superiority over CD's and other high res digital sources. All I know is, I've boarded the DSD train and am along for the ride....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only big issue with DSD is that it has a rather small 'library' compared to other sources.


lol I am just sticking with spotify premium because I am lazy, well mostly, I do have some really nice classical music and anime OST files, also sometimes Humble Bundles for games include original FLAC's, i use those as test songs sometimes, just because #respect for $1 on including it with those cheap games


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That is a pretty high end motherboard, I am surprised it uses realtek, must be an older socket. Most new high end mobos don't use realtek anymore. That being said audio is definately very very subjective... Fiio K1 plus SHP-9500 plus hM5 earpads sounds almost better to me in some songs than my schiit stack which costs almost 400 bucks... and its a 40 dollar dac/amp...
> 
> he could just grab a fiio k1, better than realtek at least.


Most Z97 (and even Z170) Asus boards are realtek AC1150, and a Realtek chip being used is confirmed by the driver downloads section on Asus' website where it says "Realtek Audio", and Hardware Canuck's review specifically mentions that the solution utilizes Realtek AC1150 as the main chip. ^_^


----------



## pez

Hey Guys,

I know I'm still a bit MIA lately, but I did have a chance to put up the freebie! Everyone is welcome to join so long as they have been here >90 days







.

I actually posted this earlier and forgot to notify everyone







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1617766/ocn-hec-holiday-giveaway-feat-massdrop-x-hifiman-he-350#post_25693417


----------



## jayfkay

Hmm, do I pull the trigger on a used pair of X2s? Certainly is very tempting to get them for 100 bucks. That or AKG 712s.. or skip the range entirely and pull the trigger on OPPO PM-3 or some Hifimans... at which point I will defo need better source equipment also.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Rampage V extreme uses Realtek. I haven't unpacked and assembled my RVE edition 10 board yet, but I imagine that uses Realtek as well. It has the same supreme fx thing on the board as the RVE.

So, in the consumer space I am unaware of a more high end board than the RVE e10. I don't use the Realtek device, but it is there.


----------



## silvrr

New Schiit.

Fulla 2.

Pre-amp, amp (anolog in) and DAC all in one nice little package.

http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New Schiit.
> 
> Fulla 2.
> 
> Pre-amp, amp (anolog in) and DAC all in one nice little package.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2


That little guy looks nice and cute, I like the full scale and variable scale pre-amp outputs


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> That little guy looks nice and cute, I like the full scale and variable scale pre-amp outputs


I am kinda confused about the Fulla 2.. What are the differences between the different inputs and outputs on it? I know the front would be used for a standard headphone amp in/out. And of course the USB looks like a dedicated USB DAC input and a dedicated charge port.

The rear 3.5mm jacks, I am kinda confused about. What are is the difference between the two outputs on the back, versus the output on the front?

Sorry for the noob questions


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am kinda confused about the Fulla 2.. What are the differences between the different inputs and outputs on it? I know the front would be used for a standard headphone amp in/out. And of course the USB looks like a dedicated USB DAC input and a dedicated charge port.
> 
> The rear 3.5mm jacks, I am kinda confused about. What are is the difference between the two outputs on the back, versus the output on the front?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions


One is likley fixed line out and another runs through the pot to provide volume control. There is also an analog in somewhere on there.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I am kinda confused about the Fulla 2.. What are the differences between the different inputs and outputs on it? I know the front would be used for a standard headphone amp in/out. And of course the USB looks like a dedicated USB DAC input and a dedicated charge port.
> 
> The rear 3.5mm jacks, I am kinda confused about. What are is the difference between the two outputs on the back, versus the output on the front?
> 
> Sorry for the noob questions


My best guess:

USB inputs:
-Power + DAC
-Power only (when used with 3.5mm inputs)

3.5mm inputs:
-Line in
-Line in + Preamp

3.5mm output:
Line out

6.3mm output:
Amp out


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> One is likley fixed line out and another runs through the pot to provide volume control. There is also an analog in somewhere on there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> My best guess:
> 
> USB inputs:
> -Power + DAC
> -Power only (when used with 3.5mm inputs)
> 
> 3.5mm inputs:
> -Line in
> -Line in + Preamp
> 
> 3.5mm output:
> Line out
> 
> 6.3mm output:
> Amp out


Good info. After comparing what you all have said with the info on the schiit site, everything mostly makes sense now.

Front: Analogue in / 6.3mm headphone out
Back: USB Power IN / USB Power + DAC (or maybe dedicated DAC) / Variable Preamp out / Fixed Preamp out

Since this device functions as both a portable amp, and a USB DAC/Amp, I think this device may be my next audio related purchase. I need a DAC/Amp for the LAN box I am building, and I need a headphone amp for my Galaxy S4, so this maybe exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## caenlen

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New Schiit.
> 
> Fulla 2.
> 
> Pre-amp, amp (anolog in) and DAC all in one nice little package.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2


OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG

YES YES YESYES
YES YES
YES

YES YES

YES YES YESYESYESYEYSYESYEYSEYSYESYESEY AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA I LITERALLY SAID IN HEAD FI FORUMS TWO WEEKS AGO I WISH THERE WAS A FULLA 2 HOLY CRAP OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New Schiit.
> 
> Fulla 2.
> 
> Pre-amp, amp (anolog in) and DAC all in one nice little package.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2


RIP sound cards.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> RIP sound cards.


Just ordered mine.







Woohoo, I am pumped, I was a huge fan of the first Fulla. I can't wait to compare them side by side, I'll make a video about it and post it here when Fulla 2 arrives, I am curious how it holds up, because the original Fulla has a very nice silky vocal sound signature that I enjoy.


----------



## wizardbro

Fulla 2 is so cute


----------



## wizardbro

Woops, didn't mean to double post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> RIP sound cards.


You can't plug a mic into it though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yeah, the Fulla 2 is rather neat.... I especially love how they incorporated the power solution so phones won't throw a fit about power consumption.... If you plug in just the one USB, it reports as using 500mA as it draws power from such... Plug the second one into a phone charger, 5V usb charger, or heck even one of those portable battery chargers.... It reports as 0mA usage, so phones, iPods, and tablets don't throw a fit.

Jason talked more in depth about such in his book: http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/14505#post_13066459

Seriously tempted to pick up one of these for my artsing area.


----------



## Shardnax

The aesthetic is much improved from the first model.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I guess I am in the minority here, but I find it incredibly ugly. LOL


----------



## ForNever

I would really would like a decent set of cans. I currently have Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7BK sitting in my cart. Is there a better option for a mid range set of headphones though? I figured you guys would know!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ForNever*
> 
> I would really would like a decent set of cans. I currently have Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7BK sitting in my cart. Is there a better option for a mid range set of headphones though? I figured you guys would know!


Yes. Get Fostex T40RP MK3 for $159, and a Schiit Fulla 2 for $99 to power them.

Will sound loads better than that. Yes, that is enough to power them, I own the combo personally.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New Schiit.
> 
> Fulla 2.
> 
> Pre-amp, amp (anolog in) and DAC all in one nice little package.
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/fulla-2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes. Get Fostex T40RP MK3 for $159, and a Schiit Fulla 2 for $99 to power them.
> 
> Will sound loads better than that. Yes, that is enough to power them, I own the combo personally.


This little sucker is cute as shiz. Welp, this is perfect for what I need at work and seems to put out more power than my work amp. This otta be a good combo for the T50RP. Ordering nowwwwww.

Here's the FAQ that explains the power inputs....VERY happy to see dedicated power. I don't trust my work laptop to provide a consistent power.
Quote:


> Wait a sec! The original Fulla was a little dongle-DAC. This one is nearly half the size of the Magni. What happened?
> Reality happened. The reality is that there are a ton of dongle-DACs out there, but most people want a DAC/amp flexible enough for everything on their desktop. So we redesigned Fulla from the ground up to meet that need. That's why it now has:
> 
> 
> A big-ass volume knob connected to a well-matched Alps RK09 pot (like we use in Magni)
> A ¼" full-sized headphone output
> A 1/8" stereo analog input (so you can use it as just an amp, bypassing the DAC)
> A 1/8" fixed DAC output (so you can use it with a receiver or volume control, bypassing the internal amp)
> A 1/8" variable DAC output (so you can use it with powered monitors, or an amp without volume control)
> USB micro inputs for both data/power and power alone (because so many software and/or hardware companies are incompetent&#8230;er, wait, no, we mean because there are USB outputs that are power-managed to the point where they don't work at all. A second power input allows you to connect your phone charger or other 5V supply and bypass USB power.)
> Wait another sec. Are you saying that if I plug my phone charger into the power-only USB input, that means the Fulla 2 tells my computer that it doesn't need any power?
> Yes. Or your phone, or tablet, or any other device plugged into the Data/Power USB port. Technically, Fulla 2 tells your computer or phone it needs the full 500mA a USB2 port can supply, unless you plug in a separate power USB, in which case, it tells your computer or phone that it needs 0mA.
> 
> So, also on this USB power thing, does that mean I can use a super-crazy linear supply that costs 3X as much as the Fulla 2 to get better performance?
> Go back and read what you just asked. Seriously, just use your phone charger or something.
> 
> Yeah, I hear you, but I really really really want to spend a lot of money on a linear power supply that does nothing!
> We understand. And you should be free to waste your money any way you'd like. But really, your super-pristine linear supply with the Regurgitson Ultraregulators isn't gonna do anything, since it's running through a switching supply anyway. You know, just like lots of other, more expensive products do...except we tell you this, and don't encourage you to throw money down the loo.
> 
> So I can use this with iDevices and Android phones with no powered hub?
> Exactly. As long as you have a 5V charger of reasonable quality with a micro USB connector for output. You know, like for charging phones.
> 
> So I can use this with both headphones and powered monitors?
> Yep!
> 
> So I can use this as just an amp?
> Yep!
> 
> Or I can use this as just a DAC?
> Yep! Either as fixed or variable output, too.
> 
> If I plug in headphones&#8230;
> It automatically mutes the preamp outputs. See, we're getting good at predicting what you're gonna ask. Kinda like autocorrect. But with less embarrassing mistakes. We hope.
> 
> Whoa. That's a whole lot of features! How do you do it for $99 in the USA?
> By making tons of them, selling direct, and not being greedy.
> 
> So why would I step up to a Magni/Modi 2 stack? Or Vali 2?
> More power, more flexibility, bigger wallet, bigger desk-remember, Magni/Modi/Vali combos range from $198 to $418, and cover basic USB-powered DACs to multibit DACs, solid-state to tube amps. Consider Fulla 2 a great way to get into the world of headphone DAC/amps, at only ½ the price of the least expensive Magni/Modi 2 stack.
> 
> So is this gonna sound great with my headphones?
> For most headphones, yes. There are some headphones out there that are very hard to drive, or insanely sensitive. If you want a definitive answer, send an email to [email protected]
> 
> Is 550mW into 16 ohms a lot of power?
> Well, you're not going to arc-weld with it or anything, but it is about 10x the output power of a typical headphone jack on a computer or mobile device.
> 
> What comes in the box, besides the Fulla? Do I get a cable with this?
> Yes, we supply a 3' micro USB (to standard USB) cable. Yeah, we know Apple and some other doods are going full-nuts on USB-C. One word: adapters.
> 
> What about the 1/8" to XLR, or 1/8" to RCA, or 1/8" to 1/8", or 1/8" to DIN, or whatever cables I need to connect to my speakers or DACs?
> That's a lot of cables. And this thing is $99. Check out Monoprice for 1/8" to dual RCA cables and all the other crazy cables you might need.
> 
> Can I use a fancier cable to get better sound?
> You can do whatever you'd like, including dancing by the light of the full moon and making small, non-living sacrifices to the audiophile gods.
> 
> No, seriously.
> We are being serious.
> 
> I'm asking specifically about the cable.
> As long as it's a USB 2.0-rated cable, 2m or less in length, terminated with a micro USB plug on one end, you can use it, sure.
> 
> And it'll sound better?
> Probably about as much as taping $100 bills to your headphones. Or sending the $100 bills to us. We prefer the latter.
> 
> You're messing with me!
> Just a little.
> 
> So what's Fulla in Norse?
> Fulla is a goddess, "bountiful", and a healer. And if you're looking to relax to some great tunes on the go, the Schiit Fulla can definitely be a bountiful healer. And that's not fulla schiit.


----------



## Spork13

I love my STAX.
I also love my Feliks Elise amp. and Beyer. T1's.
However, I have a compunction to keep buying expensive tubes chasing teeny weeny "improvements" in sound.
I think I may have the "problem" almost solved - currently negotiating to trade my beloved Elise, and all her tubes and adapters, for a STAX SRM-T1 and 404LE combo.
Only 1000 of these were ever made.

STAX WITH TUBES!









By all accounts about as good as it gets without going to the *omega series.

*Omega is Japanese for "give-me-all-your-money".


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I love my STAX.
> I also love my Feliks Elise amp. and Beyer. T1's.
> However, I have a compunction to keep buying expensive tubes chasing teeny weeny "improvements" in sound.
> I think I may have the "problem" almost solved - currently negotiating to trade my beloved Elise, and all her tubes and adapters, for a STAX SRM-T1 and 404LE combo.
> Only 1000 of these were ever made.
> 
> STAX WITH TUBES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By all accounts about as good as it gets without going to the *omega series.
> 
> *Omega is Japanese for "give-me-all-your-money".


the 404LE is something I want to own myself someday, but since they are so rare, I think I will just stick with the zeos mod of the srs-2170 and 3170 systems. I regret cancelling my srs-2170 back in the day.


----------



## pez

Posting a bit more, but here's a good read on the thoughts and design of the Fulla 2:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/701900/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up/14505#post_13066459


----------



## Swolern

Needed a mobile headset for when I travel. Picked up the Bower & Wilkins P7. Was blown away with the sound it produced on just my iPhone 6 as a source. It has very detailed treble with great intstrument separation and soundstage. Great full sounding bass. Mids are slightly recessed, so the headphones are more "fun" when the music genre calls for it. Hard to beat this for a travel can without an additional amp. Actually beating some of the other amped mobile solutions with other headsets that I have heard.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Needed a mobile headset for when I travel. Picked up the Bower & Wilkins P7. Was blown away with the sound it produced on just my iPhone 6 as a source. It has very detailed treble with great intstrument separation and soundstage. Great full sounding bass. Mids are slightly recessed, so the headphones are more "fun" when the music genre calls for it. Hard to beat this for a travel can without an additional amp. Actually beating some of the other amped mobile solutions with other headsets that I have heard.


$350 for mobile cans? no offense bro, but your in a different income bracket then a lot of us here, lol

I know people think I spend a lot, but really I don't, I get full refunds 70% of the time, I re-sale for only $10 less than what I paid on head fis forums, etc etc

edit: side note, I always think of you as batman btw, your car is baller as it gets lol DD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Needed a mobile headset for when I travel. Picked up the Bower & Wilkins P7. Was blown away with the sound it produced on just my iPhone 6 as a source. It has very detailed treble with great intstrument separation and soundstage. Great full sounding bass. Mids are slightly recessed, so the headphones are more "fun" when the music genre calls for it. Hard to beat this for a travel can without an additional amp. Actually beating some of the other amped mobile solutions with other headsets that I have heard.


If you can, try some sennheiser momentums.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you can, try some sennheiser momentums.


@Swolern, I definitely second this suggestion







. I have the over-ear v1 Momentums at work and they are a great set of headphones. Doesn't take a lot of volume to block outside noise either.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Swolern, I definitely second this suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have the over-ear v1 Momentums at work and they are a great set of headphones. Doesn't take a lot of volume to block outside noise either.


I third the momentums. The momentum 2 over ear Bluetooth and noise cancelling are my mobile cans. I spend a decent portion of my day on the go. I charge them once a week, I love that they just simply work how I want. No cable to catch on things, no interference, Bluetooth v4.0 actually sounds good, dog hide leather with memory foam pads are crazy comfortable. Bass and treble are very good, mids sound great.

The only thing I would change is to make the cup a little larger, I have big ears and they don't quite completely fit inside but the pads are super soft and form a great seal on my head regardless. I would add just a little more bass, I could probably tweak the eq a bit though. They do come with a cable and I have heard from others that the sound is better when plugged into the source but I have never used it. I don't want to know, I am happy in my ignorance. They are also expensive, I hope to get many years of service out of mine.

The Fulla 2 looks impressive for the price. Smart feature set and a price that will get people into the schiit brand. I don't have a need for it, but will probably pick one up regardless if the reviews are good. Just can't get past the price. I do want this to be good.


----------



## axipher

For anyone with ATH-M40x ot M50x, or who was looking at getting some, Massdrop has the Velour pads on a drop again. I personally love mine, even though they seems slightly smaller than I needed, they are tons comfy: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/ath-m50x-velour-earpads?referer=XHSBDX


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I guess I am in the minority here, but I find it incredibly ugly. LOL


I wouldn't say I'm very fond of the appearance of either. I do think this looks better than its predecessor.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> $350 for mobile cans? no offense bro, but your in a different income bracket then a lot of us here, lol
> 
> I know people think I spend a lot, but really I don't, I get full refunds 70% of the time, I re-sale for only $10 less than what I paid on head fis forums, etc etc
> 
> edit: side note, I always think of you as batman btw, your car is baller as it gets lol DD


I usually like nice things but I am as thrifty as they come! Best toys at the least price is my motto.







I'm half white/half Filipino so I think it's in my Asian blood! Lol. I got the B&W P7s for $150, got my black C7 Vette a year old for $53K, from the initial owner who paid $73k and had put an extra $5k in a Focal Utopia sound system in the Vette. Love that system btw. The black wrap was going to cost me $5K, but I did it myself and meterials were only $500. Also lowered the cars suspension myself to save another grand.

Batman!! Haha. It was pretty fun when I took the car to the opening of Batman vs Superman. Got tons of those comments. Thanks, the car is tons of fun. Wife definitely bugs me about my car hobby the most. I have changed that car so many times$$$$. So she doesn't mind my audiophile needs.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Sorry off topic, I can go on forever about cars!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you can, try some sennheiser momentums.


I owned some V1 over-the-ear Momentums and loved them. I would say they have a similar sound signature to the P7, but the Momentums had slightly more pronounced mids. And the P7 had slightly more pronounced treble, in turn possibly better imaging, its close though. Both are great cans. The P7 felt more lush in the asthetics department though.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I usually like nice things but I am as thrifty as they come! Best toys at the least price is my motto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm half white/half Filipino so I think it's in my Asian blood! Lol. I got the B&W P7s for $150, got my black C7 Vette a year old for $53K, from the initial owner who paid $73k and had put an extra $5k in a Focal Utopia sound system in the Vette. Love that system btw. The black wrap was going to cost me $5K, but I did it myself and meterials were only $500. Also lowered the cars suspension myself to save another grand.
> 
> Batman!! Haha. It was pretty fun when I took the car to the opening of Batman vs Superman. Got tons of those comments. Thanks, the car is tons of fun. Wife definitely bugs me about my car hobby the most. I have changed that car so many times$$$$. So she doesn't mind my audiophile needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry off topic, I can go on forever about cars!
> I owned some V1 over-the-ear Momentums and loved them. I would say they have a similar sound signature to the P7, but the Momentums had slightly more pronounced mids. And the P7 had slightly more pronounced treble, in turn possibly better imaging, its close though. Both are great cans. The P7 felt more lush in the asthetics department though.






Woah, you are like me then, a most bang for buck budget king. Right on man! woo

side note - my schiit fulla 2 shipped, will post a video comparison on here when it arrives ^^


----------



## Simmons572

Once my paycheck rolls through on friday, after I finish picking up gifts for the family, I am going to get myself the Fulla 2. Then when the last paycheck rolls through on the 23rd, if they are still in stock, the DT 770 Pro 80 Ohms, with supplies for the removable cable mod.







If everything goes according to plan, I should still be in the green at the end of the month (though not by much...).

You know, this time of year is very rough on the ol' wallet.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Once my paycheck rolls through on friday, after I finish picking up gifts for the family, I am going to get myself the Fulla 2. Then when the last paycheck rolls through on the 23rd, if they are still in stock, the DT 770 Pro 80 Ohms, with supplies for the removable cable mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everything goes according to plan, I should still be in the green at the end of the month (though not by much...).
> 
> You know, this time of year is very rough on the ol' wallet.


I don't get why people love DT 770 so much, I tried the 250 ohm version, with my vali 2 and modi multbit, I thought it sounded terrible. I think I just am not a fan of beyerdynamic sound signature in general though, minus the T90 anyway, even the T90 I only like for female vocals though.

https://smile.amazon.com/Philips-SHL3300-28-Headband-Headphones/dp/B00D4MQ06O/ref=sr_1_32?ie=UTF8&qid=1481138380&sr=8-32&keywords=philips+headphones

those cans I linked, plus the pleather pads from HD681 EVO headphones, throw away the stock packs that come with the can I linked, holy crap its like a combo made in heaven, bass almost matches planar magnetic level of quality, its closed back with the sound stage of hd 598, and the vocals are clear like HD 600.... its my favorite all time closed can headphone, the problem is and the reason I don't recommend it, is because they NEED they MUST HAVE the pleather earpads on them from the hD681 EVO, and you can't just buy those pads cheap, they dont sellt hem seperate. HM5 pleather did not do them justice, there is something very special about those earpads, they just seal on your head soooo good.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't get why people love DT 770 so much, I tried the 250 ohm version, with my vali 2 and modi multbit, I thought it sounded terrible.


- Closed
- Fairly comfortable
- Solid quality for price
- Sold in many stores
- Been around forever


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Closed
> - Fairly comfortable
> - Solid quality for price
> - Sold in many stores
> - Been around forever


I get that, just saying my $27 cans I linked kick its butt in sound, I mentioned two above posts the specifics. I think people see, $27 price tag and are like nah it can't sound better than these $120 ones, so they automatically dismiss it without trying it.

Sidenote: Trump + make fun of disabled people = time's person of the year. the human species blows my mind. rofl. you think person of the year would be someone like the inventor of CRISPR gene editing which is curing thousands of diseases overnight basically, and will change our species forever... but you know, uneducated societies and such. lulz.


----------



## Lee0

Hello,
First time poster in this thread.








I'm asking for advice if the Sennheiser HD 558 is a good bang for the buck. Their price in Sweden is 88 USD (25% of it is VAT). I also intend to combo with a snowball mick under my monitor. Is this a good idea?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hello,
> First time poster in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for advice if the Sennheiser HD 558 is a good bang for the buck. Their price in Sweden is 88 USD (25% of it is VAT). I also intend to combo with a snowball mick under my monitor. Is this a good idea?


Give me the website you are buying from, I will find you better bang for buck.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't get why people love DT 770 so much, I tried the 250 ohm version, with my vali 2 and modi multbit, I thought it sounded terrible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Closed
> - Fairly comfortable
> - Solid quality for price
> - Sold in many stores
> - Been around forever


I was recommended them, as I was looking for a pair of cans that sound similar to my Sennheiser IE80s. I need closed back for work. When I tried them out, I do not think they sound quite as good as the IE80s, but for half the price, they are very close. I prefer emphasis on the bass and trebles with a recessed mid, and these cans do just that for me. I've tried them and I like them.

I will admit that the bass can be a bit boomy in some tracks, but I really appreciate the emphasis, without getting as washed out as the last pair of beats I listened to.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Give me the website you are buying from, I will find you better bang for buck.


I only use Swedish retailers it gives a bit more protection for me. And I checked that was the cheapest you could find them in Sweden.
http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=734934 - A site to see all retailers selling it in Sweden.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was recommended them, as I was looking for a pair of cans that sound similar to my Sennheiser IE80s. I need closed back for work. When I tried them out, I do not think they sound quite as good as the IE80s, but for half the price, they are very close. I prefer emphasis on the bass and trebles with a recessed mid, and these cans do just that for me. I've tried them and I like them.
> 
> I will admit that the bass can be a bit boomy in some tracks, but I really appreciate the emphasis, without getting as washed out as the last pair of beats I listened to.


Well audio is subjective, if you have tried them and like them then that is awesome. You are set then, you might have only liked them because of the amp that was being used though, who knows. My original Schiit Fulla is for sale if you want, since I ordered schiit fulla 2 yesterday DD

Kappa


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well audio is subjective, if you have tried them and like them then that is awesome. You are set then, you might have only liked them because of the amp that was being used though, who knows. My original Schiit Fulla is for sale if you want, since I ordered schiit fulla 2 yesterday DD
> 
> Kappa


I am 100% sure it wasn't the amp, as I was using the 16 Ohm variant plugged directly into my Galaxy S4


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hello,
> First time poster in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm asking for advice if the Sennheiser HD 558 is a good bang for the buck. Their price in Sweden is 88 USD (25% of it is VAT). I also intend to combo with a snowball mick under my monitor. Is this a good idea?


The HD558s aren't bad if you can get them for a good price. But they do sound much better connected to a DAC/amp compared to onboard sound so you may need to factor something like a FiiO E10K into your purchase too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> I only use Swedish retailers it gives a bit more protection for me. And I checked that was the cheapest you could find them in Sweden.
> http://www.prisjakt.nu/produkt.php?p=734934 - A site to see all retailers selling it in Sweden.


I browsed a little for you... Scandanavia in general is very hard to shop for at a budget... I would say yes that is about as good as a deal you will find in your country unfortunately. They are good cans though, so its all good.

Personally, I think I would do these instead.

https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010780848/shc8535

The freedom of wireless, I was never a fan of the hD558 personally, but everyone likes different things.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I get that, *just saying my $27 cans I linked kick its butt in sound*, I mentioned two above posts the specifics. I think people see, $27 price tag and are like nah it can't sound better than these $120 ones, so they automatically dismiss it without trying it.


Maybe to your ears, but personally I highly doubt it and disagree with that assessment.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Maybe to your ears, but personally I highly doubt it and disagree with that assessment.


I have never heard the cans Caenlen is referencing and probably won't. I thought I was the schizz with my tape playing Walkman listening to the liquid swords album in 1994 with those cheap headphones with the orange foam pads. A lot changes in 22 years.


----------



## yorfi86

Hi, new here in this tread, are the sennheiser momentum over ear good for gaming? I have a Smsl sd793 ii dac


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yorfi86*
> 
> Hi, new here in this tread, are the sennheiser momentum over ear good for gaming? I have a Smsl sd793 ii dac


Do you need closed headphones? As in, is sound isolation/leakage a concern?
Do you want these to double as your on the go headphones?

If the answer to both of those is no, you probably want open headphones for gaming instead. If so, what's your budget?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yorfi86*
> 
> Hi, new here in this tread, are the sennheiser momentum over ear good for gaming? I have a Smsl sd793 ii dac


They don't have a very big soundstage from what I read, which is what gaming headphones need, so I would say no.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> *What Are We About?*
> 
> Our club is actually pretty simple. We are essentially a lounge of sorts for fellow headphone addicts who enjoy listening to music at a higher level. We also hope to act as a great collective resource for those who are looking forward to starting their own journey into the world of better sound. Our group is very informal and we welcome anyone who wants to participate.
> 
> *Why Headphones/Earphones?*
> 
> Why indeed? There are a few reasons. Headphones are mostly portable, though I stress that portable simply means you can use them wherever you go. For the price, you cannot beat the audio quality that headphones can afford. To achieve the same level of quality in speakers would cost a substantially higher price tag. They are also generally much easier to use and setup as at most, all you need to pair it up with would be an amplifier and D/A converter.
> 
> *Guidelines and Restrictions*
> 
> 1. Any headphones, earphones, or headsets of any brand are welcome. I realize this may be controversial, but everyone starts somewhere.
> 
> 2. Please be respectful of each other. Remember that tastes in sound and music are very much subjective.
> 
> 3. To join, simply fill out the form below in this same post and introduce yourself to us if possible. If you are shy, we understand!
> 
> *Resources and Sister Threads*
> 
> The OCN Speaker Club
> Discuss Future Plans For Your Audio Rig
> 
> Need Help Buying Audio Stuff?
> 
> Totally Dubbed and InEarSpace IEM Awards 2013
> 
> *Mascot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________________________________________________________________
> 
> *JOIN OUR AWESOME CLUB!*
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1ljJj4YJPtDSQnUFSbFHBk2-nFgNm4oScJkmGPoW-I7w/viewform?embedded=true
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0Ao_3gl7voTIIdDVjMGJQTURxdU82bGQzWnhVZEZOTmc&single=true&gid=0&output=html&widget=true
> 
> *Top 5 Most Owned Headphones*
> 
> 1. Beyerdynamic DT770 (Various Models)
> 
> 2. Audio Technica M50
> 
> 3. Sennheiser HD650
> 
> 4. Audio Technica AD700
> 
> 5. HiFiMAN HE-400






Will you do me a favor when your Fulla 2 arrives? Make a picture or video what all the holes are for? I get most of it, but people are talking about it can be a fixed or variable DAC? If I use my Dark Voice AMP with HD6xx, I will use that as my DAC, so which hole do I use for that, but I don't understand what fixed and variable means? I also have powered monitors, so I think I see where to use that at...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Will you do me a favor when your Fulla 2 arrives? Make a picture or video what all the holes are for? I get most of it, but people are talking about it can be a fixed or variable DAC? If I use my Dark Voice AMP with HD6xx, I will use that as my DAC, so which hole do I use for that, but I don't understand what fixed and variable means? I also have powered monitors, so I think I see where to use that at...


I think you messed up your quoting game there bud.

Anyway, unless I'm a total moron(definitely possible as I haven't slept in a while), this is how it goes if you want to use your own DAC.


Stick the micro USB cable in the port with the power plug, use any 5v USB source
Stick the output of your DAC in the 3.5mm line-in on the front
Stick your headphones in the port marked headphones on the front
Stick your powered monitors into either of the back 3.5mm, the inner one is fixed(No using the twisty bit on top) the outer one is variable(twist all the twisty things)
Done.
Edit: fixed stuff...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think you messed up your quoting game there bud.
> 
> Anyway, unless I'm a total moron(definitely possible as I haven't slept in a while), this is how it goes if you want to use your own DAC.
> 
> 
> Stick the micro usb cable in the port with the power plug, use any 5v USB source
> Stick the output of your dac into either of the back 3.5mm, the inner one is fixed(No using the twisty bit on top) the outer one is variable(twist all the twisty things)
> Stick your headphones in the port marked heaphones on the front
> Stick your powered monitors in the 3.5mm line-out on the front
> Done.


What is the difference between Variable and Fixed DAC then? I do not understand ; ; Also, I am beginning to hate this hobby lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What is the difference between Variable and Fixed DAC then? I do not understand ; ; Also, I am beginning to hate this hobby lol


Im pretty sure the variable and fixed bit is referring to the Pre-Amp not the dac.

I did mess up though, you dac goes to the front port and your powered monitors to either of the back ports, again depending on whether you want to use the pre-amp(volume knob) for the speakers.


----------



## yorfi86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Do you need closed headphones? As in, is sound isolation/leakage a concern?
> Do you want these to double as your on the go headphones?
> 
> If the answer to both of those is no, you probably want open headphones for gaming instead. If so, what's your budget?


I already have them for a year, I have used them for music and they are incredible, I just bought the dac and I was thinking of using them for gaming, I live in a noisy environment, I use closed headphones for that reason, any recommendations? Budget 99-149$


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yorfi86*
> 
> I already have them for a year, I have used them for music and they are incredible, I just bought the dac and I was thinking of using them for gaming, I live in a noisy environment, I use closed headphones for that reason, any recommendations? Budget 99-149$


I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


Yep, I agree, since you already own them, just use those for gaming, they will be fine enough, you could try downloading Razer's free virtual surround software, it might help with the surround some.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I get that, just saying my $27 cans I linked kick its butt in sound, I mentioned two above posts the specifics. I think people see, $27 price tag and are like nah it can't sound better than these $120 ones, so they automatically dismiss it without trying it.


Keep in mind what you find appealing or think sounds good may not apply to a wider audience. I gaurentee there are people out there that hate the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Im pretty sure the variable and fixed bit is referring to the Pre-Amp not the dac.
> 
> I did mess up though, you dac goes to the front port and your powered monitors to either of the back ports, again depending on whether you want to use the pre-amp(volume knob) for the speakers.


Fixed means its a constant 2V output to whatever you are plugging into. This would likely mean you are using the DAC as there is no point in running the analog in out to the fixed output (if they are even connected)

The varable output uses the same 2V signal but runs it through the Pot first to provide a variable volume signal. Use this for monitors if they don't have any independent volume control. Use the fixed output if you want to control the volume somewhere else.


----------



## caenlen

@silvrr

thanks for explanation, and yes I know my tastes are not for everyone, but that rule also applies to everyone, I was simply giving him another option was all, we are all adults, we should read reviews, sound signatures, etc etc before we buy anything anyone recommends us. I just was giving him another option is all to read up on.

I am surprised more people here do not like the SHP-9500 though, it is still my all time favorite can (I took it to Ireland with me last time) I probably won't this time since I have HD6xx, but eh


----------



## Spork13

Question for those of you living in the USA.
What carrier do you use when you sell and ship stuff to overseas?
Dude I'm wanting to get the new STAX gear from was quoted over $300 to send a solid, full-size STAX amp and headphones to Australia.
There must be cheaper.
I can send a similarly heavy and bulky item to him for 1/3 the cost.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Question for those of you living in the USA.
> What carrier do you use when you sell and ship stuff to overseas?
> Dude I'm wanting to get the new STAX gear from was quoted over $300 to send a solid, full-size STAX amp and headphones to Australia.
> There must be cheaper.
> I can send a similarly heavy and bulky item to him for 1/3 the cost.


USPS is the cheapest international shipper in the USA. Problem is, it does not include door to door tracking, only door to country tracking.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Keep in mind what you find appealing or think sounds good may not apply to a wider audience. I gaurentee there are people out there that hate the
> Fixed means its a constant 2V output to whatever you are plugging into. This would likely mean you are using the DAC as there is no point in running the analog in out to the fixed output (if they are even connected)
> 
> The varable output uses the same 2V signal but runs it through the Pot first to provide a variable volume signal. Use this for monitors if they don't have any independent volume control. Use the fixed output if you want to control the volume somewhere else.


Yep, this is probably a better explanation than I was going to give







. Well put silvrr.

But yeah tl;dr, 'fixed' is for when wanting to use it as a DAC only...so you're not fighting with the volume between the Fulla 2 and the DarkVoice.

USPS tracking says expected delivery is Saturday, so I'm pretty excited







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, this is probably a better explanation than I was going to give
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Well put silvrr.
> 
> But yeah tl;dr, 'fixed' is for when wanting to use it as a DAC only...so you're not fighting with the volume between the Fulla 2 and the DarkVoice.
> 
> USPS tracking says expected delivery is Saturday, so I'm pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok let me get this right.

back ports = powered monitors, i control volume nob on fulla.

front port is headphones, left of that one is the fixed dac port, i plug darkvoice into that one, and control volume knob on darkvoice?


----------



## pez

Here's the manual: http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/fulla%202%20manual.pdf

So:

The front left port (3.5mm) is for line-in...so a source like your phone or a tablet.

The front right port of course (1/4") is for your headphones.

The rear, leftmost port acts as a preamp for a source that can be volume controlled by the Fulla 2...so something you may want to control that may not have a volume control or something you just prefer to control the volume by the Fulla 2 with. I.e. if you know the volume you like on your speakers and a set volume you use in Windows/OS of choice, but want to control overall volume from the Fulla 2, you can do that effectively by using this port.

The port next to this one (second from the left) is somewhat like a passthrough. It skips the volume adjustment segment of the unit completely and just utilizes the DAC. I.e. pretend it's not even an amp at all when using this port.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Here's the manual: http://schiit.com/public/upload/PDF/fulla%202%20manual.pdf
> 
> So:
> 
> The front left port (3.5mm) is for line-in...so a source like your phone or a tablet.
> 
> The front right port of course (1/4") is for your headphones.
> 
> The rear, leftmost port acts as a preamp for a source that can be volume controlled by the Fulla 2...so something you may want to control that may not have a volume control or something you just prefer to control the volume by the Fulla 2 with. I.e. if you know the volume you like on your speakers and a set volume you use in Windows/OS of choice, but want to control overall volume from the Fulla 2, you can do that effectively by using this port.
> 
> The port next to this one (second from the left) is somewhat like a passthrough. It skips the volume adjustment segment of the unit completely and just utilizes the DAC. I.e. pretend it's not even an amp at all when using this port.


Got it thanks, I wish cables for HD650 were not so expensive, I really want a 6.3mm termination native on my HD6xx... blasted, oh well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Got it thanks, I wish cables for HD650 were not so expensive, I really want a 6.3mm termination native on my HD6xx... blasted, oh well.


Let me see if I can find the guy I bought my cable from. It was pretty reasonable and he made it himself with good materials. If not, put up a WTB on Head-fi.

EDIT:

http://www.head-fi.org/u/158754/dxanex

PM him and see if he still makes cables. I got the cable from him around 2...almost 3 years now, so he may not. If not, just put up a no-BS 'I need a HD6xx/650 cable' WTB thread on Head-Fi







.


----------



## caenlen

@pez

I made a WTB ad, asking for $30 or best offer, hopefully someone will come through for me. I want a native 6.3mm termination!!! Stupid Sennheiser makes me so mad for using a 3.5mm native on such a lovely can.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I made a WTB ad, asking for $30 or best offer, hopefully someone will come through for me. I want a native 6.3mm termination!!! Stupid Sennheiser makes me so mad for using a 3.5mm native on such a lovely can.


Learning to make your own cable could be a pretty cool thing to do as well







. It's not much more than a bit of soldering, shielding, etc. The cost to make the cable I'm pretty sure is definitely below your price point. The most expensive parts would be the terminations (Sennheiser's terms and the plug you decide on for the 1/4").


----------



## Blze001

Is this a personal preference? Because there isn't any appreciable quality loss when using a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter if it's halfway decent.

It's just the audio equivalent of that blue pill so the little plug can fit in the big jack.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I made a WTB ad, asking for $30 or best offer, hopefully someone will come through for me. I want a native 6.3mm termination!!! Stupid Sennheiser makes me so mad for using a 3.5mm native on such a lovely can.


Kind of weird how the 598Cs comes with native a 6.3mm plug while its obviously focused for mobile use, but the HD650's don't.

But like @pez said, just learn to make your own. Soldering is surprisingly easy and a good skill to have. And you can get the length and look exactly right for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is this a personal preference? Because there isn't any appreciable quality loss when using a 3.5mm to 6.3mm adapter if it's halfway decent.


I don't know about Caenlen, but to me its more about rigidity and fit rather than sound quality. Those regular 3.5 to 6.3mm adapters never felt right to me. I'm fine with the screw-on type though.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I don't know about Caenlen, but to me its more about rigidity and fit rather than sound quality. Those regular 3.5 to 6.3mm adapters never felt right to me. I'm fine with the screw-on type though.


I feel the same way about this. Plus a beefy plug is always cool looking. A much more suitable weapon for the apocalypse







.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Question for those of you living in the USA.
> What carrier do you use when you sell and ship stuff to overseas?
> Dude I'm wanting to get the new STAX gear from was quoted over $300 to send a solid, full-size STAX amp and headphones to Australia.
> There must be cheaper.
> I can send a similarly heavy and bulky item to him for 1/3 the cost.


DHL is the only carrier I trust for international shipments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Kind of weird how the 598Cs comes with native a 6.3mm plug while its obviously focused for mobile use, but the HD650's don't.


The HD 650s come with a 6.3mm plug. The HD 6xx do not. Funny that Sennheiser charges more for a HD650 cable than the whole HD 6xx's.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I made a WTB ad, asking for $30 or best offer, hopefully someone will come through for me. I want a native 6.3mm termination!!! Stupid Sennheiser makes me so mad for using a 3.5mm native on such a lovely can.


Doesn't the regular HD650 come with a 6.5mm plug?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Learning to make your own cable could be a pretty cool thing to do as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's not much more than a bit of soldering, shielding, etc. The cost to make the cable I'm pretty sure is definitely below your price point. The most expensive parts would be the terminations (Sennheiser's terms and the plug you decide on for the 1/4").


If he already has an iron







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Doesn't the regular HD650 come with a 6.5mm plug?


Almost all mid-high Sennhesers come with a 6.33mm plug stock and an adapter to 3.5mm. Had HD555, HD595, 598, etc. HD600 and HD650. Very strange that the HD6xx don't have it natively. Must be cost-saving.

https://www.amazon.com/ARISTA-16-097-4-Inch-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B00009UVPN
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wired-up-Stereo-Plug-Jack-Adaptor/dp/B000LATMQW

That should be perfect.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My HD 600's are "native" 3.5mm with an adapter that slides and clicks in place over top. Same thing with my AKG K712's, except it screws on if I remember correctly.

Provided it's built and put together decently, there is no difference between the two jacks. The modular synth community argues back and forth about this all the time, just like 5U vs 3U, euro vs frac, Blacet vs Serge, etc.

It's kind of like the ATH-M50X vs non-x debates... They'll rage on forever as to which is better.


----------



## caenlen

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Almost all mid-high Sennhesers come with a 6.33mm plug stock and an adapter to 3.5mm. Had HD555, HD595, 598, etc. HD600 and HD650. Very strange that the HD6xx don't have it natively. Must be cost-saving.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ARISTA-16-097-4-Inch-Headphone-Adapter/dp/B00009UVPN
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wired-up-Stereo-Plug-Jack-Adaptor/dp/B000LATMQW
> 
> That should be perfect.


I already own adapters... that wasn't my point. Adapters are ugly, bulky, jut out further. The HD6xx should come with a 6.3mm native since it is 300 ohm and meant for desktop use, I was just expressing my frustrating at Sennheiser.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I already own adapters... that wasn't my point. Adapters are ugly, bulky, jut out further. The HD6xx should come with a 6.3mm native since it is 300 ohm and meant for desktop use, I was just expressing my frustrating at Sennheiser.


um ok



Plus, amping through a 3.5mm or 6.3mm will have no difference really. And in-line adapters aren't that ugly unless youre on-the-go.... in which-case the 3.5mm jack would be used anyway


----------



## silvrr

My guess is Senn is using the HD6XX to get people interested in high end audio. With the high sensitivity of the HD650/6XX they can be driven off a motherboard which are typically not 6.5mm. That coupled with all phones being 3.5 mm would be my guess why its not native 6.5 mm.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Kind of weird how the 598Cs comes with native a 6.3mm plug while its obviously focused for mobile use, but the HD650's don't.
> 
> But like @pez said, just learn to make your own. Soldering is surprisingly easy and a good skill to have. And you can get the length and look exactly right for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Caenlen, but to me its more about rigidity and fit rather than sound quality. Those regular 3.5 to 6.3mm adapters never felt right to me. I'm fine with the screw-on type though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> um ok
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, amping through a 3.5mm or 6.3mm will have no difference really. And in-line adapters aren't that ugly unless youre on-the-go.... in which-case the 3.5mm jack would be used anyway


Agreed. I see the native 3.5mm as a plus as full size requires an adapter if using mobile.

If you are really OCD just get two cables, one for mobile and one for desktop use.


----------



## caenlen

neat


----------



## silvrr

Fulla 2 board pic is up now.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Incorrect, my portable amp is the schiit fulla 2 which has a 6.3mm plug and connects to my phone for a music source when on the go.


How does that make me incorrect that your use-case for mobile isn't the same as 99+% of people?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD650 comes with 3.5mm not 6.3mm


Uhuh.......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*


----------



## caenlen

cool


----------



## Alex132

That's the HD6xx - not HD650.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> .
> I already own adapters... that wasn't my point. Adapters are ugly, bulky, jut out further. The HD6xx should come with a 6.3mm native since it is 300 ohm and meant for desktop use, I was just expressing my frustrating at Sennheiser.


I'd guess that Massdrop ordered them that way, rather than Senn. forcing it on them to save a few pennies.

Likely for this reasoning:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> My guess is Senn is using the HD6XX to get people interested in high end audio. With the high sensitivity of the HD650/6XX they can be driven off a motherboard which are typically not 6.5mm. That coupled with all phones being 3.5 mm would be my guess why its not native 6.5 mm.


----------



## caenlen

Schiit Fulla 2 arrives Saturday, fully mobile time. HD6xx + Fulla 2 + Bitcoin + gaming laptop + backpack = Europe is my Mistress

YOLO boi's die young...

Sidenote: head fi does a trade CD gift program, the guy I got said he wanted twenty one pilots, the guy who got me sent me jimi hendrix greatest hits cd, DDDD going to rock out while driving to work, who needs radio yo


----------



## yorfi86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


wwwwwwwwww
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


what do you think about Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO? they are closed, and seen very comftable


----------



## yorfi86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


wwwwwwwwww
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd just use them for gaming too, might not be ideal, but anything closed at that budget isn't going to be anyway.


what do you think about Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO? they are closed, and seen very comftable


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yorfi86*
> 
> what do you think about Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO? they are closed, and seen very comftable


They are good and comfy from what I've heard, never actually had my hands on those oddly enough.

But I doubt they're a worthwhile upgrade over your Momentums. Why not try yours while gaming for a while, if you find that they get uncomfortable, hot during or just don't sound right during long gaming sessions, then try the DT 770's and see how you like those.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> They are good and comfy from what I've heard, never actually had my hands on those oddly enough.
> 
> But I doubt they're a worthwhile upgrade over your Momentums. Why not try yours while gaming for a while, if you find that they get uncomfortable, hot during or just don't sound right during long gaming sessions, then try the DT 770's and see how you like those.


Having heard my friend's Momentum (proof's in pic below







) as well as trying out his Momentum 2.0 WL (he'd 'upgraded' the Momentum for the 2.0 WL), and being the owner of a DT770 250 Ohm, I'd have to agree with you. Due to the Velour pads on the DT line, they do not feel as well and sweat inducing like those with leather or pleather pads, I certainly don't feel I sweat much with the DT 770 and DT990 as I would with the Alpha Dog, T50RP + Alpha pads or even the ATH-A900X LTD. Of course, it helps that I have my room at a comfy 25C....


----------



## Dagamus NM

Your friend has insane speakers that I wouldn't even want to hear for fear that it would be so awesome that I would be turned off from what is in my price bracket. His silly expensive power cables and all. Though, I figured I would try the momentum 2 after you stating that your friend prefers them to a lot of others. While I like the sound of an open back better, I agree that these are greats cans and meet my requirements for regular use.

Caenlen, I really hope the schiit fulla 2 lives up to your expectations. If you keep it and use it for more than a month before moving to something else then I might just have to try it. Oh, YODO is my preferred statement but I am a glass half empty guy. Even though I know it can be refilled.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Your friend has insane speakers that I wouldn't even want to hear for fear that it would be so awesome that I would be turned off from what is in my price bracket. His silly expensive power cables and all. Though, I figured I would try the momentum 2 after you stating that your friend prefers them to a lot of others. While I like the sound of an open back better, I agree that these are greats cans and meet my requirements for regular use.
> 
> Caenlen, I really hope the schiit fulla 2 lives up to your expectations. If you keep it and use it for more than a month before moving to something else then I might just have to try it. Oh, YODO is my preferred statement but I am a glass half empty guy. Even though I know it can be refilled.


It's between Fulla 2 and Xduoo ta-01 portable tube amp for what I take to europe with me, whichever wins the HD6xx battle, the other one is getting sold.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's between Fulla 2 and Xduoo ta-01 portable tube amp for what I take to europe with me, whichever wins the HD6xx battle, the other one is getting sold.


http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> http://www.wooaudio.com/products/wa8eclipse.html


That vs the ALO Audio CDM would be an interesting showdown.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> That vs the ALO Audio CDM would be an interesting showdown.


Indeed. Though I think such expensive portable amps are a bit silly unless someone wanted a small/easy setup for a relatively quiet office or similar.


----------



## Spork13

Deal done. She's gone.



No more spending stupid amounts of $ on tubes chasing smaller and smaller returns.

These are incoming:




Only 1000 sets ever made, and one will be mine. Can't wait!

Now to sell my Beyer T1's, and probably my existing STAX gear once these get here.
Will probably keep the TH-X00, they are easy to power and pair well with my little Grace DAC/amp for when I'm out of town.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Deal done. She's gone.
> 
> 
> 
> No more spending stupid amounts of $ on tubes chasing smaller and smaller returns.
> 
> These are incoming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 1000 sets ever made, and one will be mine. Can't wait!
> 
> Now to sell my Beyer T1's, and probably my existing STAX gear once these get here.
> Will probably keep the TH-X00, they are easy to power and pair well with my little Grace DAC/amp for when I'm out of town.


Good choice, TJJANGEL said that is his favorite can and he likes it even more than STAX 009. If I could go back to the very beginning of this hobby, I would have just bought that instead. Sometimes, life is just about the adventure, not the end. So I don't regret it or anything, but yeah.


----------



## pez

Don't forget the HE-350 freebie is still up guys. I'm gonna do the drawing on tomorrow night







.

Also, Fulla 2 is out for delivery today instead of tomorrow







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's the HD6xx - not HD650.


Unless Massdrop has decided to change it again, this picture is inaccurate, so I'm not sure why you keep posting and re-quoting it.

Yes people can buy different cables. And while it may not be annoying to you, it is for some others when a replacement cable is now 1/4 the cost of the headphone they just purchased.

I'm not sure why you're being so critical of his personal preference.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Don't forget the HE-350 freebie is still up guys. I'm gonna do the drawing on tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, Fulla 2 is out for delivery today instead of tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Unless Massdrop has decided to change it again, this picture is inaccurate, so I'm not sure why you keep posting and re-quoting it.
> 
> Yes people can buy different cables. And while it may not be annoying to you, it is for some others when a replacement cable is now 1/4 the cost of the headphone they just purchased.
> 
> I'm not sure why you're being so critical of his personal preference.


I'm thinking they misunderstood and thought Caenlen ordered the regular HD650.


----------



## caenlen

It's not a big deal, just some miscommunication is all.

In other news, @pez mine is out for delivery too!!! Woo!! Fulla 2 and Xduoo Ta-01 battle starts tonight! ::headbangs::


----------



## pez

Yeah...unfortunately I probably won't get my mail until 4 or 5 PM. We'll see







.


----------



## jayfkay

idk cenlaen from that beautiful vibro to that 650 seems like quite a downgrade especially for someone who loves edm and bassy electronica


----------



## THEStorm

If you want a good quality cable with a 1/4" plug just buy a hd650 oem cable from amazon for $23. If you want a balanced cable, but a neutrik 4 pin xlr male and female connector and add that in, then you have the best of both worlds. A balanced cable, a quality 1/4" connector and it should only cost about $30.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> idk cenlaen from that beautiful vibro to that 650 seems like quite a downgrade especially for someone who loves edm and bassy electronica


Don't care, they were to bulky to take to Europe with me, and I don't feel like "babying" the wood cups as I am traveling 5 different countries. Also, I haven't even worn my T20s in quite some time, I have read quite a few things that state planar magnetic headphones emit a similar amount of radiation as an MRI scan... just google EMF Radiation + planar headphones... plenty to read.







I just am not going to risk it anymore.


----------



## pez

Very early in the listening process, but the Schiit Fulla 2 on its' own outweighs the original Magni + Modi. It's definitely a winner over the GoVibe Magnum I was using at work, and it's even driving the T50RP MKIIIs *very* well.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Don't care, they were to bulky to take to Europe with me, and I don't feel like "babying" the wood cups as I am traveling 5 different countries. Also, I haven't even worn my T20s in quite some time, I have read quite a few things that state planar magnetic headphones emit a similar amount of radiation as an MRI scan... just google EMF Radiation + planar headphones... plenty to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just am not going to risk it anymore.


You should just buy my T1's.
Built like a tank and come with pelican case for added indestructability.

Of course you'd need a good amp to do them justice...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very early in the listening process, but the Schiit Fulla 2 on its' own outweighs the original Magni + Modi. It's definitely a winner over the GoVibe Magnum I was using at work, and it's even driving the T50RP MKIIIs *very* well.


Yes, sir, has better soundstage than my Vali 2 setup, sounds cleaner, smoother, even when compared to my best tubes... imaging has gotten even better on SHP-9500, which I did not know was possible... WE GOT FULLY MOBILE END GAME BOYS without having to act like a little **** carrying around a wooaudio portable tube amp, budget friendly bois, so when i make out with irish girls and it gets swatted off my desk it will hold up just fine, WOOO D


----------



## wizardbro

That's some crazy hype.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> That's some crazy hype.


It's Caenlen







.

You know I mean this in good fun, Caen ;D.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> That's some crazy hype.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's Caenlen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You know I mean this in good fun, Caen ;D.


Pez, will back me up on this one.







Fulla 2 for life, I am selling everything else, this is insane, it should NOT be this good for $99.

This + T20s + SHP-9500 with HM5 leather pads + any can, omg omg omg omg.... the soundstage is increased, but not so far out like Dragonfly Red which takes away from the "musical fun" the CLARITY HOLY CRAP my Vali 2 blurs words sometimes even with my best tubes, I make out every word now, placement/imaging of everything EWVERYTHING is perfect....

anyone wants to buy dark voice, modi multibit, vali 2 all my tubes, original schiit fulla, my chinese xduoo tube amp,,, PM ME ITS ALL GETTING SOLD, POSTING ON HEAD FI RIGHT NOW WOOOOO HELL YEA BOYS FULLA 2 FOR LIFE


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Pez, will back me up on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fulla 2 for life, I am selling everything else, this is insane, it should NOT be this good for $99.
> 
> This + T20s + SHP-9500 with HM5 leather pads + any can, omg omg omg omg.... the soundstage is increased, but not so far out like Dragonfly Red which takes away from the "musical fun" the CLARITY HOLY CRAP my Vali 2 blurs words sometimes even with my best tubes, I make out every word now, placement/imaging of everything EWVERYTHING is perfect....
> 
> anyone wants to buy dark voice, modi multibit, vali 2 all my tubes, original schiit fulla, my chinese xduoo tube amp,,, PM ME ITS ALL GETTING SOLD, POSTING ON HEAD FI RIGHT NOW WOOOOO HELL YEA BOYS FULLA 2 FOR LIFE


I PM you and no reply since last few days


----------



## wizardbro

Well, I bought it. It being so cute and small was reason enough. Also happens to fit my needs right now.
I'll try it out


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Well, I bought it. It being so cute and small was reason enough. Also happens to fit my needs right now.
> I'll try it out


of course 5x+ the price is going to be better, but staying mobile is key for me, and this kicks major man, you have no idea, I have listened to the Dragonfly RED and CEntrance $200 versions on both... this absolutely kills the mobile game... anyone who owns a chord mojo for 500 bucks that isn't flat out rich... I feel sorry for them right now... lol


----------



## pez

As a disclaimer, I'm not selling all of my stuff for it







.

However, it punches well above its' weight. I still stand by my statement of this sounding better than the OG M&M stack. It's technically more of a sidegrade (without the cold, lifeless sound), but I think Schiit found themselves with a big success at the $100 pricepoint here.

I originally bought a Dragonfly black for my GFs setup, but I'm fairly confident I will buy another one of these for hers assuming I like the way it performs with the HD650. I'm going to use it a bit more this weekend to formulate a full opinion and try to compare it more to my Bifrost Uber + Asgard 2. Not a very fair or worthy comparison, but I mean, why not? I said something along the lines to Caen that if I had this thing prior to my desktop setup now, I'd have been a bit disappointed to have spend 7-8x the cash for it







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> I PM you and no reply since last few days


PM'd ya buddy sorry on delay


----------



## wizardbro

I'm going to be using it for desktop use. I've got a k7xx, thx00, vali 2 and recently got rid of my titanium hd, so I need a dac.
Might end up selling the vali 2 if the fulla 2 sounds good with my phones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I'm going to be using it for desktop use. I've got a k7xx, thx00, vali 2 and recently got rid of my titanium hd, so I need a dac.
> Might end up selling the vali 2 if the fulla 2 sounds good with my phones.


Will be curious to see what you think of it vs Vali 2... PM me if you remember when it arrives









http://www.head-fi.org/t/828498/fs-schiit-vali-2-xduoo-ta-01-darkvoice-336-se-otl-tube-amp-modi-multibit-schiit-fulla *All my stuff for sale if anyone is interested*.


----------



## Alex132

Might grab one to replace my DX and Magni if its that good.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Might grab one to replace my DX and Magni if its that good.


If you don't need portable, then just keep the Magni, it has much more power than Fulla 2... Fulla 2 is mobile king. Fulla 2 is Love. Fulla 2 is life.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I'm going to be using it for desktop use. I've got a k7xx, thx00, vali 2 and recently got rid of my titanium hd, so I need a dac.
> Might end up selling the vali 2 if the fulla 2 sounds good with my phones.


What made you get rid of the TiHD? If drivers, I totally understand lol.

The TiHD is a great entry-level DAC with the added benefit of doing sound card things...when Windows and Creative drivers let it do that, that is.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Colour me rather curious if Pez is liking it.... Doubly so if his opinions with the HD 650 are good as well.

.....I only have one problem... Dealing with the fact that it's something smaller than my O2+ODAC Rev.B but comes with the large volume knob I want!


----------



## caenlen

You don't need Fulla 2 White... you have no need for mobile, me and Pez need mobile. Just keep saving for your Gustard.


----------



## pez

Heh, I'll test out the HD650 on them tomorrow. I'm in the midst of packing and being lazy in between, so I'll revisit it. I love the volume knob on it. Very satisfying. Teaser pic incoming.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Heh, I'll test out the HD650 on them tomorrow. I'm in the midst of packing and being lazy in between, so I'll revisit it. I love the volume knob on it. Very satisfying. Teaser pic incoming.


I am going to unplug mine tonight before bed and cradle it in my arms while I sleep. Mmm, my baby has finally arrived. Sanity is restored to the Cosmos!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You don't need Fulla 2 White... you have no need for mobile, me and Pez need mobile. Just keep saving for your Gustard.


Whyever would I write it off because of a supposed focus on mobile? The only criteria I have for things that it doesn't meet is that it's black....
- It'll drive T50RP mk III's
- It'll drive AKG K712's (well, okay, this is still a maybe, technically. Haven't read any reports either way yet)
- It has a large volume knob that's easily accesible
- It's newer tech than my O2+ODAC Rev.B, and going by Schiit's history, well implemented
- Did I mention it has a large volume knob? Because I hate the volume knob on my O2.
- Volume knob on top means it's a lot easier to control
- No being worried about bumping the gain switch when I alter the volume
- A number of reports are already coming in, showing it has virtually no detectable noise floor even with the most sensitive IEM's
- If I like it, since they're inexpensive enough I'll probably look into a second one for listening to music over at my artsing area
- While the device can be used mobile, it's also fully functional on a desktop








- I can also use it over in my artsing area by just plugging a $40 CAD battery backup/power bank into it, and VOILA it's suddenly a cordless setup I can move around the place with me.
- The Gustard A20H (or other shiny that catches my eye) has been delayed until end of 2017, in favour of getting an HTC Vive myself.... And the HOTAS addons for my Obutto R3volution, with the new Thrustmaster T.1600 "argleblargh" (can't remember exact model number), not to mention I'm going to have to replace the seat in my Obutto R3volution. Oh, and we're picking up a Playstation 4 Pro as well when all of this stuff happens come tax time. Why the HTC Vive over the Gustard? I want VR, and even more so we think we may have FINALLY figured out a way to be able to reduce or fully eliminate the vibrations of the wheel transferring to the floor, so I'll be spending a LOT of time in sim racing again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Heh, I'll test out the HD650 on them tomorrow. I'm in the midst of packing and being lazy in between, so I'll revisit it. I love the volume knob on it. Very satisfying. Teaser pic incoming.


Definitely looking forward to impressions ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Colour me rather curious if Pez is liking it.... Doubly so if his opinions with the HD 650 are good as well.


My thoughts exactly.

Pez has pretty decent taste. I might seek one of these out and have a listen.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Pez has pretty decent taste. I might seek one of these out and have a listen.


lol I love how everyone dismissed my comments, Pez and I were taking in private chat btw, and me and his comments on it were exactly the same, improved soundstage, clarity, a really awesome fun factor, lows/mids/hi's, nothing is bleeding into one another, slightly recessed mids (which means it probably will pair with the strong sometimes forceful mids of the HD650

I get it though, don't worry mates, lol I know I am a nutter, i see a therapist every week LOL but yeah its nice that someone with rep can finally back me on something


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Pez has pretty decent taste. I might seek one of these out and have a listen.


Whoa, are you hitting on me?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I love how everyone dismissed my comments, Pez and I were taking in private chat btw, and me and his comments on it were exactly the same, improved soundstage, clarity, a really awesome fun factor, lows/mids/hi's, nothing is bleeding into one another, slightly recessed mids (which means it probably will pair with the strong sometimes forceful mids of the HD650
> 
> I get it though, don't worry mates, lol I know I am a nutter, i see a therapist every week LOL but yeah its nice that someone with rep can finally back me on something


Hmm, I don't think I'd ever say I classified the HD650s mids as forceful. I wouldn't say anything about them are forceful, really. It's a relaxing headphone that just lets everything 'be'.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I love how everyone dismissed my comments, Pez and I were taking in private chat btw, and me and his comments on it were exactly the same, improved soundstage, clarity, a really awesome fun factor, lows/mids/hi's, nothing is bleeding into one another, slightly recessed mids (which means it probably will pair with the strong sometimes forceful mids of the HD650
> 
> I get it though, don't worry mates, lol I know I am a nutter, i see a therapist every week LOL but yeah its nice that someone with rep can finally back me on something


I didn't dismiss them..... It's just you have a bad habit of being all super lovey dovey "drank a gallon of love potion" for the first day or two, and you'll sing to the heavens about how amazing it is and how you're the happiest, and how nothing else could ever EVER beat the latest piece of gear you have........ Then purchase buzz wears off, aaaaaaaaaaaand you're flipping the gear. In some ways, you're like someone who's told they have unlimited use of a chaingun for two hours if they'll help reload the ammo when necessary (just help reload it into the casing, not rebuild belts or anything like that), then when the first belt runs out and you find out it's five minutes of work to get 45 seconds of fun again, they throw up their hands and say screw it.

Okay, that last bit was a tad harsh, but was trying to paint a picture. In short, where I'm going with it is that I tend to give more weight to the opinion of someone who will spend a few days with something before even giving their initial impressions.... I wish I was that patient myself, but that's also why I spend soooooo much time researching things, testing every potential possibility against all the others... Well, that and we're a single income couple, in combination with the fact that when I buy something I intend to keep it. I've missed a ton of sales and opportunities because I wanted to be certain on something.

For the record, the first piece of gear I purchased sight unseen or heard was my O2+ODAC Rev.B, and I spent probably a good two weeks researching for 2.5-4 hours a day for all the various pros and cons, reading several dozen different reviews and whatnot. I spent almost two hours listening to the AKG K712's at the store (over two sessions) before taking them home with me.... A similar amount of time (1.5 hours or so) was spent on the HD 600's. Sure, my various IEM's were purchased unheard, but my first two weren't even $20 CAD total so it was the equivalent of just over three of the beverages I like at Starbucks (Vanilla Lattés are the main thing) so if they didn't pan out, I didn't see much of an issue. Didn't stop me from spending at least 20 hours researching them though. I'm still waiting on the ability to give a full on verdict about them, but I can't until I get this problem with my left ear cleared first (I should probably go see a doctor to get the prescription drugs to take care of it, since I'm rather certain I know exactly what it is, and it will get worse over time if left untended)

Am I glad to hear you're liking it? Yup, very glad to hear you're liking it. What I'm really curious about though, is your opinion in a week, followed by the opinion a month later. If they're still the same, then I definitely look forward to such







If they aren't, well, you do enjoy trying out gear so that's fine too ^_^;;


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I love how everyone dismissed my comments


You are a bit of flavor of the week ish. New thing is the best ever than it's sold and the new thing is the best ever. It's hard to trust your judgement as you are so hot and cold all the time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Whoa, are you hitting on me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I don't think I'd ever say I classified the HD650s mids as forceful. I wouldn't say anything about them are forceful, really. It's a relaxing headphone that just lets everything 'be'.


Forceful might the wrong word... the smaller sound stage combined with the mids being the main focus of the can... when I owned them they just seemed boring. I think pairing them with an amp/dac that opens the soundstage a little bigger will make me like them though, if not, will be an easy re-sale, my shp-9500 with hm5 leather kicks major butt... woweee I can't get over how that insanely good imaging has gotten even better since using Fulla 2 with, and the HM5 leather gives the bass a nice thump compared to stock pads.

@white yeah haha I get it no worries man, like I said this is just a distraction to me until I get going in life, gotta stay distracted before i start injecting meth like everyone else in this town yea bro?







being eccentric/borerline is the only way to stay clean in a toxic environment, Jester of Time ~


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You are a bit of flavor of the week ish. New thing is the best ever than it's sold and the new thing is the best ever. It's hard to trust your judgement as you are so hot and cold all the time.


LOL my therapist told me last week I am all or nothing in everything that I do, oh well doesnt matter, ill be dead before i hit mid=30s from cancer, so who gives a crap, live fast die young bb, who has time for sticking to the same thing WOOOO


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Don't care, they were to bulky to take to Europe with me, and I don't feel like "babying" the wood cups as I am traveling 5 different countries. Also, I haven't even worn my T20s in quite some time, I have read quite a few things that state planar magnetic headphones emit a similar amount of radiation as an MRI scan... just google EMF Radiation + planar headphones... plenty to read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just am not going to risk it anymore.


So MRI scans do not use ionizing radiation, they use non ionizing radiation which is everything with lower frequency than the UVB portion of the electromagnetic spectrum.

Honestly, MRI just uses a very strong magnetic field that gets the protons of all of your atoms spinning on the same axis. The field changes and allows the protons to relax. Conservation of energy forces the protons to give off their energy that excites and spins them, the small amount of energy given off by the protons is electromagnetic radiation, it is in the radio wave portion of the electromagnetic spectrum. Very, very, low energy. MRI machine rooms are encapsulated in thick copper shielding to keep radio waves out otherwise they obscure the radio waves generated by you.

So to hear that something generates the same amount of radiation as an MRI means less than nothing. The radio waves from local TV, radio, and cell phones passing through your body have more energy. Still means nothing as none of these have enough energy to cause molecular alteration. But you know, whatever.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Only thing that sucks about an MRI is that you have to lie impossibly still, and if you're ever so slightly claustrophobic.... Whatever you do, do NOT OPEN YOUR EYES because man there's a reason that bed slides in and out. I did it just because I was curious as to how tight things were, and shut my eyes almost right after. Got barked at by the operator for moving because of such too (had a shiver run down my spine because I didn't realize just how tight it was). Also, they clamp down whatever part they're measuring, which makes it even harder to keep still (I swear, they used a clamp of some kind to hold my shoulder down when I went in, lol)

Neat machines though, kind of wish they had let me see what my shoulder looked like on the monitor because I'm weird and curious like that.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only thing that sucks about an MRI is that you have to lie impossibly still, and if you're ever so slightly claustrophobic.... Whatever you do, do NOT OPEN YOUR EYES because man there's a reason that bed slides in and out. I did it just because I was curious as to how tight things were, and shut my eyes almost right after. Got barked at by the operator for moving because of such too (had a shiver run down my spine because I didn't realize just how tight it was). Also, they clamp down whatever part they're measuring, which makes it even harder to keep still (I swear, they used a clamp of some kind to hold my shoulder down when I went in, lol)
> 
> Neat machines though, kind of wish they had let me see what my shoulder looked like on the monitor because I'm weird and curious like that.


You can request a copy of your study from the imaging center or hospital that performed your study. It is afterall your study. The disk will contain a web based dicom viewer.

What they clamped you down with is a receiving coil shaped to the shoulder to increase signal to noise ratio.

I can't help but feel like I am in a coffin when in the magnet. It is really tight, I cannot imagine being larger than I am and needing one. I have had enough that I just fall asleep as soon as it starts.

The headphones we use in there is crazy. We cannot have wires going through as they would heat and burn the patient so we use hollow tubes to a thin membrane in the headphones. The other end is connected to a special connector at the source end of the system. The hollow tubes have a certain pressure sighing them and the small changes in pressure in the system treat the thin membrane like a speaker producing sound. The MRI machine is very loud to the patients, some noise is generated by the machine but most of the techno music like sound is from the magnetic field interacting with the air inside the bore with the patient in it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> LOL my therapist told me last week I am all or nothing in everything that I do, oh well doesnt matter, ill be dead before i hit mid=30s from cancer, so who gives a crap, live fast die young bb, who has time for sticking to the same thing WOOOO


That's depressing







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Only thing that sucks about an MRI is that you have to lie impossibly still, and if you're ever so slightly claustrophobic.... Whatever you do, do NOT OPEN YOUR EYES because man there's a reason that bed slides in and out. I did it just because I was curious as to how tight things were, and shut my eyes almost right after. Got barked at by the operator for moving because of such too (had a shiver run down my spine because I didn't realize just how tight it was). Also, they clamp down whatever part they're measuring, which makes it even harder to keep still (I swear, they used a clamp of some kind to hold my shoulder down when I went in, lol)
> 
> Neat machines though, kind of wish they had let me see what my shoulder looked like on the monitor because I'm weird and curious like that.


I can't see anyone liking being in an MRI unless they have a weird love of closed spaces. I'm thankful I've only ever needed one once that I can remember. I'm not claustrophobic but it was extremely uncomfortable nonetheless.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I can't help but feel like I am in a coffin when in the magnet. It is really tight, I cannot imagine being larger than I am and needing one. I have had enough that I just fall asleep as soon as it starts.


Haha did the same thing after about five minutes in when I needed a full dental scan







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For the record, the first piece of gear I purchased sight unseen or heard was my O2+ODAC Rev.B, and I spent probably a good two weeks researching for 2.5-4 hours a day for all the various pros and cons, reading several dozen different reviews and whatnot.


Because there aren't any places to audition the gear I've been interested in without going to Sydney I too have had to spend more time researching the next purchase. Worth it though







.

I'm now looking to get either another SMSL Sanskrit to replace the FiiO E10K on my PC for DAC duties and pass the FiiO to someone else who needs it or get them a SMSL M3. I'll just spend more time researching this and listening to music







.

Still loving the HD650+Crack combination. I revisited Serj Tankian's Elect the Dead last night and heard details that I have never picked in the time since the album was released (2007). There's a quiet moment in track 7 (Baby) where the instruments stop for a short four second pause before coming in full blast again. This is the first time I clearly heard one of the band members (probably Serj) quietly count down away from the microphone during that break!

A track I commonly use to warm up the headphone station and that I've picked out new details with is my ALAC copy of George Smiley from the Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy soundtrack







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Because there aren't any places to audition the gear I've been interested in without going to Sydney I too have had to spend more time researching the next purchase. Worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know what you mean.
Nearest place for me to try before I buy is in another state, that I can't drive to (need to get on the boat or on a plane)
I haven't had the opportunity to audition any of my gear prior to purchasing, and so some of the stuff I've bought has been sold again quickly.
As long as I buy second-hand at reasonable prices all I lose is the postage cost, and sometimes not even that.

Mods - please delete this next bit if not allowed:

For sale - Beyer T1 gen1.
Here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/828420/beyer-t1-gen-1


----------



## Lays

Recently upgraded from my Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Schiit Asgard 2, to an Audio GD NFB-11, and man is it nice!

The bass has more impact now, but it has much faster decay, glad I spent money on this thing and bought into the "hype" that's been popping up recently for it.
The soundstage on the Schiit combo was slightly bigger, but the nfb's sounds more realistic. When I switched back and forth between both of them, it seemed like the Schiit combo was a tiny bit echoey, as if they used some reverb trick to make the soundstage bigger.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Recently upgraded from my Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Schiit Asgard 2, to an Audio GD NFB-11, and man is it nice!
> 
> The bass has more impact now, but it has much faster decay, glad I spent money on this thing and bought into the "hype" that's been popping up recently for it.
> The soundstage on the Schiit combo was slightly bigger, but the nfb's sounds more realistic. When I switched back and forth between both of them, it seemed like the Schiit combo was a tiny bit echoey, as if they used some reverb trick to make the soundstage bigger.


Very nice, very nice indeed!







Heard the hoopla over Audio GD DAC combo, but am sticking to my Oppo HA-1 and Gustard stack for now......though I'm toying with the idea of getting that sexy lookin' Chord Hugo TT.......only thing holding me back is the cost.......obviously!


----------



## Swolern

Dang i just bought a pair of LCD-3F, havent even got them in yet, and now I want these headphones too. This hobby is damn expensive! All in search of the "perfect can" for audio bliss.


----------



## Alex132

Damn, insane to think that the HD580 was released in 1991, the HD600 in 1997 and the HD650 in 2003. And there haven't really needed to update the line-up in 13/14 years. And their style still holds up too (maybe the HD580 not so much but 600 and 650 yeah).


----------



## pez

So decided to tackle listening to the HD650 and Fulla 2 this morning before listening to any other headphones, speakers, etc. I didn't want to taint my impression on the low end by starting off with the TH-X00







.

Caen is definitely right in that the first thing you notice with this little setup is that soundstage and separation of different sounds becomes apparent quick. I can't say it's any better than the Asgard 2 (again I just started listening), but it's just one of the first things you tend to notice.

Keep in mind that the HD650 isn't an offensive headphone by any means, so the Fulla 2 follows suit and doesn't necessarily push anything forward. Mid bass is still just as nice and smooth as it always has been, and I might go so far to say the highs are a little bit more apparent. Again, this will be easier to tell once I plug them back up to the Asgard 2 again.

So far, a very good pairing with the HD650. I still stand by the statement that the Fulla 2 > OG M&M stack, so I want to point this out:

A few years ago, the HD650 and a Magni + Modi stack or even an O2+ODAC was a $500+ setup.

Today, you can get a HD6XX for $199 and a Fulla 2 for $99. Let that sink in a bit.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Dang i just bought a pair of LCD-3F, havent even got them in yet, and now I want these headphones too. This hobby is damn expensive! All in search of the "perfect can" for audio bliss.


Give it a few more months and they should be down in price. The glamor has begun to wear off some people.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Damn, insane to think that the HD580 was released in 1991, the HD600 in 1997 and the HD650 in 2003. And there haven't really needed to update the line-up in 13/14 years. And their style still holds up too (maybe the HD580 not so much but 600 and 650 yeah).


They've made silent revisions to the designs over the years if I'm not mistaken. Sennheiser and Stax are some of the most impressive companies in the headphone space, to me at least, with their old driver designs still being relevant today.


----------



## Makki

I'd like to update mine. Still got Sennheisers and add there Hifiman HE-400s


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> I'd like to update mine. Still got Sennheisers and add there Hifiman HE-400s


I updated you







.

On the other hand, Swolern, you don't have an entry







. Fill out the form on the front page







.


----------



## pez

Alright, I already spoke about this to caen on Steam, but I feel confident enough in my abilities to make the following statements with confidence.

The Fulla 2 has slightly recessed mids, which brings the vocals and mids of the HD650 back a bit and provides a bit more emphasis on the bass. It almost gives the impression of more bass, but it's because the amp/dac itself does it. However, it retains clarity so nothing gets mushed up and you don't feel like you're missing out on too much.

The Asgard 2 on the other hand retains it's flat and slightly warm nature. So this means horns, vocals, other mids sound a bit more energetic (and better IMO). The bass is still the same, but because the Asgard 2 forces you to focus on mid energy a bit more, you don't focus it or notice it quite as much. It's almost like a personal preference type of thing.

However, where I think the Asgard 2 shows it's biggest strength is the texture it adds to the overall sound. You get a bit more separation, a bit more detail and a bit more soundstage. You don't seem to notice the difference and it doesn't seem like much until you switch away from the Asgard 2. From then you realize you kinda miss the sound and you can't quite put your finger on it, but the overall presentation of it is wholly better than that of the Fulla 2. However, it brings up the issue of diminishing returns. Is the difference really worth 7-8x the cost?

I mean honestly, I think where the biggest difference is probably coming from is simple output. The Asgard 2 is pushing out nearly 10x the power that the Fulla 2 is at the rated impedance of the HD650. The more I listen to the HD650 on the Asgard 2, the more I realize why I love it, but there's no way you can't appreciate what the Fulla 2 does for it.

And a little snippet from our Steam chat:
Quote:


> ¶ez...new line everything.: I mean, I would say it's the King of the <$200 market
> ¶ez...new line everything.: I don't remember being that impressed by the O2+ODAC
> ¶ez...new line everything.: I mean, I was waiting for that combo to appear on massdrop again
> ¶ez...new line everything.: and this would have made me feel absolutely gutted to spend that money on something that isn't nearly as fun as this little guy


----------



## caenlen

Just wrote this to Jason, head guy from Schiit.


Quote:


> Sir, my Fulla 2 arrived yesterday. It sounds better than my Dragonfly Red and $199 Centrance DACport HD by miles. Soundstage/imaging is given an extra notch, vocals... nothing is bleeding into one another, sir, I am afraid you are going to go out of business, this sounds better than my Vali 2 and Mimby combo.
> 
> Fulla 2 was made by Gods... how is it this good... I have no words... $99...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> You can request a copy of your study from the imaging center or hospital that performed your study. It is afterall your study. The disk will contain a web based dicom viewer.
> 
> What they clamped you down with is a receiving coil shaped to the shoulder to increase signal to noise ratio.
> 
> I can't help but feel like I am in a coffin when in the magnet. It is really tight, I cannot imagine being larger than I am and needing one. I have had enough that I just fall asleep as soon as it starts.
> 
> The headphones we use in there is crazy. We cannot have wires going through as they would heat and burn the patient so we use hollow tubes to a thin membrane in the headphones. The other end is connected to a special connector at the source end of the system. The hollow tubes have a certain pressure sighing them and the small changes in pressure in the system treat the thin membrane like a speaker producing sound. The MRI machine is very loud to the patients, some noise is generated by the machine but most of the techno music like sound is from the magnetic field interacting with the air inside the bore with the patient in it.


Ahhhh, good to know about that clamp. They had me in for what was assumed to be a torn rotator cuff, but it turned out to be one really REALLY bunched up set of muscles. Wouldn't mind getting all the motion back (and not have to deal with occasional pain), but that's what happens when it takes nine months for a proper diagnosis to happen (heavily bunched up set of muscles that mimicks a torn rotator cuff, but it's just something that needs really REALLY deep tissue massage). On the plus side, my physiotherapist was amazing, she knew how to get me right to the brink of screaming and then would back off just enough for me to relax. Man she was good at helping people recover, not to mention reading her patients.

Always did wonder how the audio worked with those headphones... And yeah, that "drrrr rrrrr rrrrggggh" kinda noises would be fun to sample. That was actually enjoyable for me, listening to all the noises the machine made. Yup, got playfully barked at for moving my head slightly because I noticed the sounds change depending on how your head is








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That's depressing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I can't see anyone liking being in an MRI unless they have a weird love of closed spaces. I'm thankful I've only ever needed one once that I can remember. I'm not claustrophobic but it was extremely uncomfortable nonetheless.


I think the only thing I didn't like was the cold bed in combination with the shoulder clamp thingy. I opened my eyes once because I wanted to see how close walls were to me, and pretty much my next thought was "curiosity satisfied, I'm closing my eyes again"

It did kind of remind me about trying out "the pickle" in Cadomine Caves though. Man that's a tight squeeze, but I got far enough in to see the absolutely GORGEOUS view of that particular cavern concealed behind it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Because there aren't any places to audition the gear I've been interested in without going to Sydney I too have had to spend more time researching the next purchase. Worth it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Still loving the HD650+Crack combination. I revisited Serj Tankian's Elect the Dead last night and heard details that I have never picked in the time since the album was released (2007). There's a quiet moment in track 7 (Baby) where the instruments stop for a short four second pause before coming in full blast again. This is the first time I clearly heard one of the band members (probably Serj) quietly count down away from the microphone during that break!


I technically have a few places locally to try out some of the gear, but at the same time, most of them are fairly stuffy believes in there's only one way, and that's to spend a full mortgage on gear. Or they set up their "economical" ($4k CAD) two channel listening room and then put on some taiko drum music, and think the "dwooooo (almost 200ms later) whrooooooor" kind of sound is how Taikos sound. No, there isn't a bass slam from a single strike to a taiko a fifth of a second later. This one's pretty close to where I live, but focuses on speakers.

The other shop believes a headphone listening station must be vinyl (and only vinyl, don't dare even try to mention other methods) and $10k in amplifiers... Oh, and they won't even say hi to you, even if you walk up to the front counter. Staff conversations were too important. This one was just off of Whyte Ave, and while they had a nice selection of things (in boxes, locked away) the fact they didn't want to talk to a potential customer was a case of "okay then, guess I'll take my business elsewhere" for me.

I really REALLY want to hit up HeadphoneBar at some point though, as it seems like a nice place, but I could buy a decent DAC or amp for the cost of even a bus ticket to get to Vancouver.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So decided to tackle listening to the HD650 and Fulla 2 this morning before listening to any other headphones, speakers, etc. I didn't want to taint my impression on the low end by starting off with the TH-X00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Caen is definitely right in that the first thing you notice with this little setup is that soundstage and separation of different sounds becomes apparent quick. I can't say it's any better than the Asgard 2 (again I just started listening), but it's just one of the first things you tend to notice.
> 
> Keep in mind that the HD650 isn't an offensive headphone by any means, so the Fulla 2 follows suit and doesn't necessarily push anything forward. Mid bass is still just as nice and smooth as it always has been, and I might go so far to say the highs are a little bit more apparent. Again, this will be easier to tell once I plug them back up to the Asgard 2 again.
> 
> So far, a very good pairing with the HD650. I still stand by the statement that the Fulla 2 > OG M&M stack, so I want to point this out:
> 
> A few years ago, the HD650 and a Magni + Modi stack or even an O2+ODAC was a $500+ setup.
> 
> Today, you can get a HD6XX for $199 and a Fulla 2 for $99. Let that sink in a bit.


Out of sheer curiosity, which DAC do you have paired with your Asgard 2 again? I'm kind of liking how you describe that amp ^_^;;; (hey, it was one of the ones I had originally contemplated)


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Recently upgraded from my Schiit Modi 2 Uber and Schiit Asgard 2, to an Audio GD NFB-11, and man is it nice!
> 
> The bass has more impact now, but it has much faster decay, glad I spent money on this thing and bought into the *"hype"* that's been popping up recently for it.
> The soundstage on the Schiit combo was slightly bigger, but the nfb's sounds more realistic. When I switched back and forth between both of them, it seemed like the Schiit combo was a tiny bit echoey, as if they used some reverb trick to make the soundstage bigger.


Care to share the hype with Audio GD?
Ive always felt like Audio GD have been underlooked because of Schiit.
I dont see too much talk/hype about them.
So many interesting amps below 1k now.
Lake People, Violectric, Audio GD, Schitt, Meier etc...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Definitely an interesting, and sexy looking box to say the least. I like the simplicity it has to it's look... By such I mean in a good way,like the quiet cutie next door kind of way.

Or something.


----------



## Swolern

Anyone know how the Fulla 2 compares to the more expensive Chord Mojo?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I updated you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On the other hand, Swolern, you don't have an entry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Fill out the form on the front page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Will do.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Anyone know how the Fulla 2 compares to the more expensive Cord Mojo?
> Will do.


Buy it and find out, it has a 15 day return policy.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Buy it and find out, it has a 15 day return policy.


Ordered.







Now all I need is a Mojo to compare to. Going to be for portable purposes.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ordered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I need is a Mojo to compare to. Going to be for portable purposes.


mojo can eat my shorts. fulla 2 is god.

people say dragonfly red is 90% of mojo, and i find fulla 2 to kick df reds butt in all all areas. ill be very surprised if you refund it.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> mojo can eat my shorts. fulla 2 is god.
> 
> people say dragonfly red is 90% of mojo, and i find fulla 2 to kick df reds butt in all all areas. ill be very surprised if you refund it.


$100, wont refund unless it just comes DOA. Contemplating ordering a $600 Mojo just to see if its Fulla Shiit.







Their naming scheme is just hilarious.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Care to share the hype with Audio GD?
> Ive always felt like Audio GD have been underlooked because of Schiit.
> I dont see too much talk/hype about them.
> So many interesting amps below 1k now.
> Lake People, Violectric, Audio GD, Schitt, Meier etc...


The ZeosReviews community (discord and IRC mainly) and reddit has quite a bit of hype around it right now, everyone I know that's bought or tried one against other gear at meets or at home has said they liked the AGD more than schiit products and other more expensive options, it sounds so much more dynamic than my Asgard 2 & Modi 2 uber, it's kinda sad considering it's basically the same price.
Z Reviews should be posting a review of it shortly on his youtube, he has a patreon thing right now for early access, said it was as good as the Joteinheim's balanced connection, but better than the Jot's single ended in his opinion.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, good to know about that clamp. They had me in for what was assumed to be a torn rotator cuff, but it turned out to be one really REALLY bunched up set of muscles. Wouldn't mind getting all the motion back (and not have to deal with occasional pain), but that's what happens when it takes nine months for a proper diagnosis to happen (heavily bunched up set of muscles that mimicks a torn rotator cuff, but it's just something that needs really REALLY deep tissue massage). On the plus side, my physiotherapist was amazing, she knew how to get me right to the brink of screaming and then would back off just enough for me to relax. Man she was good at helping people recover, not to mention reading her patients.
> 
> Always did wonder how the audio worked with those headphones... And yeah, that "drrrr rrrrr rrrrggggh" kinda noises would be fun to sample. That was actually enjoyable for me, listening to all the noises the machine made. Yup, got playfully barked at for moving my head slightly because I noticed the sounds change depending on how your head is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the only thing I didn't like was the cold bed in combination with the shoulder clamp thingy. I opened my eyes once because I wanted to see how close walls were to me, and pretty much my next thought was "curiosity satisfied, I'm closing my eyes again"
> 
> It did kind of remind me about trying out "the pickle" in Cadomine Caves though. Man that's a tight squeeze, but I got far enough in to see the absolutely GORGEOUS view of that particular cavern concealed behind it
> I technically have a few places locally to try out some of the gear, but at the same time, most of them are fairly stuffy believes in there's only one way, and that's to spend a full mortgage on gear. Or they set up their "economical" ($4k CAD) two channel listening room and then put on some taiko drum music, and think the "dwooooo (almost 200ms later) whrooooooor" kind of sound is how Taikos sound. No, there isn't a bass slam from a single strike to a taiko a fifth of a second later. This one's pretty close to where I live, but focuses on speakers.
> 
> The other shop believes a headphone listening station must be vinyl (and only vinyl, don't dare even try to mention other methods) and $10k in amplifiers... Oh, and they won't even say hi to you, even if you walk up to the front counter. Staff conversations were too important. This one was just off of Whyte Ave, and while they had a nice selection of things (in boxes, locked away) the fact they didn't want to talk to a potential customer was a case of "okay then, guess I'll take my business elsewhere" for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I really REALLY want to hit up HeadphoneBar at some point though, as it seems like a nice place, but I could buy a decent DAC or amp for the cost of even a bus ticket to get to Vancouver.
> Out of sheer curiosity, which DAC do you have paired with your Asgard 2 again? I'm kind of liking how you describe that amp ^_^;;; (hey, it was one of the ones I had originally contemplated)


I'm using the Bifrost Uber







. My special black edition that I adore so much







.


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm debating between Fulla 2 or Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber. Main problem is budget, I want to be able to get it this year, if I sell my current DAC. Don't want to burn $100+ on a good quality Amperex 7308. So I'll probably just go with the Fulla 2 if I can sell my Aune T1 Mk.2.

I could also sell my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones and get the more comfortable (IMO) AKG Q701 headphones in time, but then I'm on ****ty monitor (as in display monitor) sound.

Inevitably, I will get the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, but I need something that'll work in a pinch and is cheap. So Fulla 2 it is.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'm debating between Fulla 2 or Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber. Main problem is budget, I want to be able to get it this year, if I sell my current DAC. Don't want to burn $100+ on a good quality Amperex 7308. So I'll probably just go with the Fulla 2 if I can sell my Aune T1 Mk.2.
> 
> I could also sell my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones and get the more comfortable (IMO) AKG Q701 headphones in time, but then I'm on ****ty monitor (as in display monitor) sound.
> 
> Inevitably, I will get the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, but I need something that'll work in a pinch and is cheap. So Fulla 2 it is.


I think Fulla 2 sounds better than my Vali 2 + Modi Multibit combo.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'm debating between Fulla 2 or Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber. Main problem is budget, I want to be able to get it this year, if I sell my current DAC. Don't want to burn $100+ on a good quality Amperex 7308. So I'll probably just go with the Fulla 2 if I can sell my Aune T1 Mk.2.
> 
> I could also sell my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones and get the more comfortable (IMO) AKG Q701 headphones in time, but then I'm on ****ty monitor (as in display monitor) sound.
> 
> Inevitably, I will get the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, but I need something that'll work in a pinch and is cheap. So Fulla 2 it is.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Fulla 2 sounds better than my Vali 2 + Modi Multibit combo.
Click to expand...

How old are the tubes? A preamp tube such as what's used in the Vali 2 usually lasts 10,000 hours or so.


----------



## caenlen

PM me... I have no idea what you are asking...


----------



## Sonikku13

Now to post my Aune T1 Mk.2 with tubes on eBay when I get access to a cell phone. What sounds fair? $150-ish? Tubes that will come with it are the Amperex 7308 Iheavily used), Sylvania 6922 (used), and stock tube (slightly used).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Now to post my Aune T1 Mk.2 with tubes on eBay when I get access to a cell phone. What sounds fair? $150-ish? Tubes that will come with it are the Amperex 7308 Iheavily used), Sylvania 6922 (used), and stock tube (slightly used).


None of my business, but why not just keep Aune T1? Looks like a good tube amp honestly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> None of my business, but why not just keep Aune T1? Looks like a good tube amp honestly.


correction. Tube dac


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> correction. Tube dac


Ah it is just a DAC... my bad... >.>

Still, he is on a tight budget, I don't want to see him lose anymore money on this hobby, I only risk it because I have savings.

Sidenote, did I mention Fulla 2 is sex?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ah it is just a DAC... my bad... >.>
> 
> Still, he is on a tight budget, I don't want to see him lose anymore money on this hobby, I only risk it because I have savings.
> 
> Sidenote, did I mention Fulla 2 is sex?


No no. ts a tube dac with an SS amp


----------



## caenlen

JIMI HENDRIX FOR 3 HOURS TONIGHT BOYS!!!! AND SOME SAM ADAMS!!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

FULLA 2, COULDNT EVEN SWAP IT TO ANOTHER AMP!!!!! WOOO HELL YEA


----------



## Alex132

Fulla 2 provides less power to headphones than the Magni 1 or 2? I'm not going to get it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The ZeosReviews community (discord and IRC mainly) and reddit has quite a bit of hype around it right now, everyone I know that's bought or tried one against other gear at meets or at home has said they liked the AGD more than schiit products and other more expensive options, it sounds so much more dynamic than my Asgard 2 & Modi 2 uber, it's kinda sad considering it's basically the same price.
> Z Reviews should be posting a review of it shortly on his youtube, he has a patreon thing right now for early access, said it was as good as the Joteinheim's balanced connection, but better than the Jot's single ended in his opinion.


You're getting US based support and service with Schiit. You have to ship things to China with AGD if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fulla 2 provides less power to headphones than the Magni 1 or 2? I'm not going to get it.


I would hope the dedicated amp would have a little more umph since your not getting a dac with it at the same price.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> None of my business, but why not just keep Aune T1? Looks like a good tube amp honestly.


Partly cause tube rolling is expensive if you want good NOS tubes...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no. ts a tube dac with an SS amp


This is true. The Aune T1 is a tube DAC with SS amp.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm using the Bifrost Uber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My special black edition that I adore so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Niiiiiiiice. I probably would have jumped on and picked up a black Jotunheim, but they're a tad pricy. By that I mean I don't have the cash to pick one up *laughs nervously*. Yup, even though work just gave us bonuses (well, the non-commissioned staff anyways), but I went the responsible adult way and used it to clear up some various bills instead.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Niiiiiiiice. I probably would have jumped on and picked up a black Jotunheim, but they're a tad pricy. By that I mean I don't have the cash to pick one up *laughs nervously*. Yup, even though work just gave us bonuses (well, the non-commissioned staff anyways), but I went the responsible adult way and used it to clear up some various bills instead.


Responsible is good, I am paying the piper now for earlier irresponsible this year.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just got my friend's pair of HE-500s for 380 bucks.

Sacred mission complete.

Fun fact, these will be my first pair of headphones that I have actually owned in over a year.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Responsible is good, I am paying the piper now for earlier irresponsible this year.


True.... I think part of my luck in that department is this annoying flare-up in my left ear that's preventing me from actually deciding proper thoughts on IEM's other than "I like my KZ ZS3's, and I wish my Tennmak Pro's would finally show up so I can decide if I want to get the Tennmak Cello's as well". Being responsible has also allowed me to actually look at various things that are on my wishlist and prioritze various things. Take audio for example - having a few more months to decide which box will replace my O2+ODAC Rev.B allows me to look deeper into whether I want that Gustard A20H, Audio GD's NB-11, or something from someone else (I dunno, say Schiit Asgard 2 + Bifrost or something).... As well as spend more time with IEM's to see if I'd be willing to go higher end with those (say, $100 CAD mark for ones I'll take out with me, and $3-400 at most for a really nice pair (say, Gleam Audio DZ7's), although I won't lie, the recently announced (but not yet available) TFZ Series 7/7S are incredibly tempting, as are some of Trinity Audio's offerings. Given regular headphones though, I suspect I'll be happy for years to come with my K712's, and I've pretty much given up the idea of looking at stuff that's higher end than it simply because I really do enjoy them.

I swear that last statement is totally not at all related to the fact that I'm looking at acquiring a vehicle later this year, the BOINC rig(s) I want to start building come July 2017 (I say rig(s) because if CaseLabs does come out with a "BH8" Bullet case, aka a proper EATX/SSi-EEB version I'll pick up two Natex bundles and 2-4 GTX 1050 Ti's, keep it all air cooled, and call it a day), or the fact that I once again have a few items on my hardware gear list for audio stuff (2x Native Instruments D2's are the main thing, and with the weaker Canadian dollar, they're somewhat more painful to acquire now). Aka yeah, being responsible has let me look at a few things and then sort it all out, or at least think I have ^_^;;;;;


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fulla 2 provides less power to headphones than the Magni 1 or 2? I'm not going to get it.


If your headphones need that much power yes, the bass never slammed this good, nor the soundstage sound so perfect in every placement on my magni 2 and modi 2 uber combo I had, the op amps on the FUlla 2 must be high quality or something, because it sounds loads better than my old schiit stack did. wattage isn't everything.


----------



## Alex132

Op amp differences are placebo at best really.

http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.za/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Op amp differences are placebo at best really.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.za/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


I said "or something" all I know, is it sounds better than most amps I have heard. T50rp mk3 is one of hardest to drive cans on the market, and boy not only does Fulla 2 give it slam and speed, it gives it soundstage which no other amp has done for me, not even my NOS tubes really on the Vali 2


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Op amp differences are placebo at best really.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.za/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


No no no. Its very easy to misinterpret what NWAVguy is talking about here.

Alright lets think of an op amp as a magic box function. You put in some power and you get some power out.

Every op amp is slightly different and will have a different magic box function.

Lets say that the amp design requires a function that will take 5 volts in and put 10 volts out (these are bull schiit numbers btw. I am very tired right now, and I just want to keep this post as simple as possible).

There are a range of chips that will take 5 volts in and put out 10 volts. If you are swapping chips that have different specs on paper but behave the same in a circuit, then yes, swapping op amps makes no difference. So if you have a crappy 1 dollar chip that outputs 10 volts vs a supper accurate chip that outputs the same 10 volts, then it doesn't matter.

The idea behind quality op amps is that the lower quality chips might not output a perfect 10v. It might be 9.9998 volts where as a high quality chip is a perfect 10. And there is some truth in that, but not enough to be noticeable.

I think where people start to go down the rabbit hole is when they swap out chips that are not technically compatible with their amps.

People will put in chips that will take 5 volts in and output 10.5 volts. (again, these are total BS numbers).

NWAVguy mentions this a little bit later on in his post. So when people change the actual circuit, they are indeed changing the sound. Some people might like this change, others might not. It all depends.

Yet another thing to think about is that sometimes amps are not designed properly at all. A lot of companies will cut corners to meet a budget constraint. So you could arguably have an amp that wants a 10 volt output, but may only be inputting 4 volts instead of 5.

You could technically get a op amp that is slightly out of spec to compensate for this short coming.

Here is the ultimate point. NWAVguy is mostly right, and in a perfect world, what he says makes absolute sense.

But we don't live in a perfect world. And sometimes there are more grains of truth to audiophile myths that NWAVguy is willing to admit.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Op amp differences are placebo at best really.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.za/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html
> 
> 
> 
> No no no. Its very easy to misinterpret what NWAVguy is talking about here.
> 
> Alright lets think of an op amp as a magic box function. You put in some power and you get some power out.
> 
> Every op amp is slightly different and will have a different magic box function.
> 
> Lets say that the amp design requires a function that will take 5 volts in and put 10 volts out (these are bull schiit numbers btw. I am very tired right now, and I just want to keep this post as simple as possible).
> 
> There are a range of chips that will take 5 volts in and put out 10 volts. If you are swapping chips that have different specs on paper but behave the same in a circuit, then yes, swapping op amps makes no difference. So if you have a crappy 1 dollar chip that outputs 10 volts vs a supper accurate chip that outputs the same 10 volts, then it doesn't matter.
> 
> The idea behind quality op amps is that the lower quality chips might not output a perfect 10v. It might be 9.9998 volts where as a high quality chip is a perfect 10. And there is some truth in that, but not enough to be noticeable.
> 
> I think where people start to go down the rabbit hole is when they swap out chips that are not technically compatible with their amps.
> 
> People will put in chips that will take 5 volts in and output 10.5 volts. (again, these are total BS numbers).
> 
> NWAVguy mentions this a little bit later on in his post. So when people change the actual circuit, they are indeed changing the sound. Some people might like this change, others might not. It all depends.
> 
> Yet another thing to think about is that sometimes amps are not designed properly at all. A lot of companies will cut corners to meet a budget constraint. So you could arguably have an amp that wants a 10 volt output, but may only be inputting 4 volts instead of 5.
> 
> You could technically get a op amp that is slightly out of spec to compensate for this short coming.
> 
> Here is the ultimate point. NWAVguy is mostly right, and in a perfect world, what he says makes absolute sense.
> 
> But we don't live in a perfect world. And sometimes there are more grains of truth to audiophile myths that NWAVguy is willing to admit.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I was meaning / inferring.

The tl;dr of it basically is:

Op amp rolling is 90% of the time stupid.
And 95%+ of Op amps in the hardware purchased by someone who is relatively an audio enthusiast are fine as-is and not the weak-link in your chain.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Yeah that's what I was meaning / inferring.
> 
> The tl;dr of it basically is:
> 
> Op amp rolling is 90% of the time stupid.
> And 95%+ of Op amps in the hardware purchased by someone who is relatively an audio enthusiast are fine as-is and not the weak-link in your chain.


I wouldn't even say that. Its very hard to say what will really happen if you swap an op amp without hooking up the amp to some test gear.

I would definitely advise against it, but I really could not tell anyone with absolute confidence that they might stumble upon a mod that they like. Its really just impossible for me to give a straight answer in these types of situations.


----------



## Alex132

True, but risk for damage and even greater risk for inaccuracy over original spec. makes me view it as dumb.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> True, but risk for damage and even greater risk for inaccuracy over original spec. makes me view it as dumb.


Oh yeah.

But I assume those are also the type of people who like to stick pennies into the wall outlet for fun. So I figure that nature will sort that problem out eventually.


----------



## caenlen

You guys are going to make fun of me, but I just want to know for myself once and for all if a better cable helps sound quality any. I had a guy offer me $170 on Mimby, and in addition he is including a custom cable for my HD650 that is incoming, he said it does make the sound less compressed to his ears and he makes the cables himself and sells them, its twice the core size as most cables he said, Cardas soldered, and 6ft with full gold pin Neutrik interconnects, blue/black paracord, and extra shielding.

Seems like a good deal to me anyway, I was only going to get 190 for the Mimby otherwise. Oh well, yolo, deal is done now.


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You guys are going to make fun of me, but I just want to know for myself once and for all if a better cable helps sound quality any. I had a guy offer me $170 on Mimby, and in addition he is including a custom cable for my HD650 that is incoming, he said it does make the sound less compressed to his ears and he makes the cables himself and sells them, its twice the core size as most cables he said, Cardas soldered, and 6ft with full gold pin Neutrik interconnects, blue/black paracord, and extra shielding.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me anyway, I was only going to get 190 for the Mimby otherwise. Oh well, yolo, deal is done now.


Actually cables does matter, silver coated ofc changes mostly uppers. Thats all i can tell.
Cables does more depending on your other system. They can't go any further if your other system is lowend. It's just whole system that matters.

P.s. pez, it is HE-400S but no worries, be happies. Thanks for adding.

I should get Focus Pads and better cables myself too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Actually cables does matter, silver coated ofc changes mostly uppers. Thats all i can tell.
> Cables does more depending on your other system. They can't go any further if your other system is lowend. It's just whole system that matters.
> 
> P.s. pez, it is HE-400S but no worries, be happies. Thanks for adding.
> 
> I should get Focus Pads and better cables myself too.


HE-400s with stock pads does not sound 10% as good as it does with Focus Pads, that can changes into godly levels of pure bliss sound when you pop on FOcus Pads... I highly recc you invest in those focus pads before cables.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You guys are going to make fun of me, but I just want to know for myself once and for all if a better cable helps sound quality any. I had a guy offer me $170 on Mimby, and in addition he is including a custom cable for my HD650 that is incoming, he said it does make the sound less compressed to his ears and he makes the cables himself and sells them, its twice the core size as most cables he said, Cardas soldered, and 6ft with full gold pin Neutrik interconnects, blue/black paracord, and extra shielding.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me anyway, I was only going to get 190 for the Mimby otherwise. Oh well, yolo, deal is done now.


I bought a top of the line balanced Cardas Clear cable for $700 because i needed to know the same as you. It was for my HD800/HDVD800 setup. So at first I swore that the Cardas Clear sounded much better. I was hearing an increased treble/mids clarity and easier instrument separation detail.

Not sure if it was just the popular Cable name brand or the hype of the cable, but when my wife helped me do a blind test of the Cardas Clear vs the stock Senn CH800 cables on the HD800/HDVD800 I'll be darn if I could not pick out the Cardas cable between the stock ch800 cable. Used 192/24 FLAC files from Foobar. Needless to say i returned the Cardas cable.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I bought a top of the line balanced Cardas Clear cable for $700 because i needed to know the same as you. It was for my HD800/HDVD800 setup. So at first I swore that the Cardas Clear sounded much better. I was hearing an increased treble/mids clarity and easier instrument separation detail.
> 
> Not sure if it was just the popular Cable name brand or the hype of the cable, but when my wife helped me do a blind test of the Cardas Clear vs the stock Senn CH800 cables on the HD800/HDVD800 I'll be darn if I could not pick out the Cardas cable between the stock ch800 cable. Used 192/24 FLAC files from Foobar. Needless to say i returned the Cardas cable.


Well this is only about $30 out of pocket technically, and its sexy white/black color scheme, thick cloth braid, and 3ft length which is perfect for my laptop gaming plans, also native 6.3mm termination, which will fit my fulla 2 perfect.

Honestly, all of that for $30 is worth it to me even it doesn't help sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You guys are going to make fun of me, but I just want to know for myself once and for all if a better cable helps sound quality any. I had a guy offer me $170 on Mimby, and in addition he is including a custom cable for my HD650 that is incoming, he said it does make the sound less compressed to his ears and he makes the cables himself and sells them, its twice the core size as most cables he said, Cardas soldered, and 6ft with full gold pin Neutrik interconnects, blue/black paracord, and extra shielding.
> 
> Seems like a good deal to me anyway, I was only going to get 190 for the Mimby otherwise. Oh well, yolo, deal is done now.


So literally the same thing I was gonna make for you lol.

But yeah, it will open up the highs a bit. I have compared the actual HD600 cardas cable to the stock HD600 and HD650 cable and there is like a 1 to 2% difference.

I really only ever noticed it on norah jones tracks and really anything with some sharp treble spikes. It managed to make the spikes less harsh.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So literally the same thing I was gonna make for you lol.
> 
> But yeah, it will open up the highs a bit. I have compared the actual HD600 cardas cable to the stock HD600 and HD650 cable and there is like a 1 to 2% difference.
> 
> I really only ever noticed it on norah jones tracks and really anything with some sharp treble spikes. It managed to make the spikes less harsh.


I don't remember you offering to make me a cable, I must have misread one of your PM's, sorry man. Also, I don't want you to waste your time for 1-2%, seriously, it isn't that big of a deal to me. I'd rather lose $30 to this guy on Head-FI and just get it. I like the color scheme on it, and its perfect length for my laptop gaming needs. Plus he already had it made, just waiting to sell to someone. I guess he has a couple in stock max at all times, so that's cool.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't remember you offering to make me a cable, I must have misread one of your PM's, sorry man. Also, I don't want you to waste your time for 1-2%, seriously, it isn't that big of a deal to me. I'd rather lose $30 to this guy on Head-FI and just get it. I like the color scheme on it, and its perfect length for my laptop gaming needs. Plus he already had it made, just waiting to sell to someone. I guess he has a couple in stock max at all times, so that's cool.


I probably wasn't clear. I remember you were looking at XLR and you were looking at some after market cable.

I think I said something to the effect of...If you want a cable just ask.

And my thing at the time was that I just didn't want you to waste your money on expensive cables. So 30 bucks is a win in my book.

Truth be told, my hope was that if you got your hands on cheap DIY cable it would encourage you to buy a soldering iron and make your own cables. And if we were really lucky, it would have made you comfortable enough to try some cheap DIY amp projects.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I probably wasn't clear. I remember you were looking at XLR and you were looking at some after market cable.
> 
> I think I said something to the effect of...If you want a cable just ask.
> 
> And my thing at the time was that I just didn't want you to waste your money on expensive cables. So 30 bucks is a win in my book.
> 
> Truth be told, my hope was that if you got your hands on cheap DIY cable it would encourage you to buy a soldering iron and make your own cables. And if we were really lucky, it would have made you comfortable enough to try some cheap DIY amp projects.


Someday, after I have my own career/house, I plan to









Grad school and staying mobile first. I am so glad the Fulla 2 came out, I really hope you get a chance to hear it someday, it really is impressive. It has it's own sound signature... its really I can't put my word on it, but I really enjoy it. Pairs well with all my cans.

@everyone

My modi multibit is for sale $190 shipped gift or add 3.5%
Vali 2 $135 shipped (5 tubes total or 6 I dunno) gift or add 3.5%

If anyone is interested hit me up and I will take pics and go more into detail. I took down my head fi posts, I was asking $205 for modi multibit and I don't think I will get that. Just PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Truth be told, my hope was that if you got your hands on cheap DIY cable it would encourage you to buy a soldering iron and make your own cables. And if we were really lucky, it would have made you comfortable enough to try some cheap DIY amp projects.


I wouldn't mind trying my hand at a cheap DIY amp, any suggestions on a good place to begin?
(Doubt I'll ever have the skills to make a high end e'stat amp for myself, but making something for my son would be cool.)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying my hand at a cheap DIY amp, any suggestions on a good place to begin?
> (Doubt I'll ever have the skills to make a high end e'stat amp for myself, but making something for my son would be cool.)


Cmoy or starving student hybrid.

Cmoy is really easy to make, and it is portable. https://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy/

Starving student was the first tube amp is what sucked me into this whole audio campaign, so that should tell you something right there. http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHvariants.php

The nice thing about both of these is that they have a large support community.


----------



## Spork13

Thanks TJJ, I'll have a look at those.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I wouldn't mind trying my hand at a cheap DIY amp, any suggestions on a good place to begin?
> (Doubt I'll ever have the skills to make a high end e'stat amp for myself, but making something for my son would be cool.)


For us it is definitely not anything from Bottlehead especially with the current exchange rate and shipping to Australia







. Cheaper to buy one assembled here than DIY







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> For us it is definitely not anything from Bottlehead especially with the current exchange rate and shipping to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheaper to buy one assembled here than DIY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sad but true.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> For us it is definitely not anything from Bottlehead especially with the current exchange rate and shipping to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Cheaper to buy one assembled here than DIY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Building(including soldering the board) my Bottlehead Crack with Speedball was extremely fun and sounded great.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Cmoy or starving student hybrid.
> 
> Cmoy is really easy to make, and it is portable. https://tangentsoft.net/audio/cmoy/


JDS Labs sells a little kit for the cMoy that's designed to fit inside an Altoids can. That was my first amp. Runs off a 9v and sounds pretty decent, plus you can roll op-amps and play with the sound a bit.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> JDS Labs sells a little kit for the cMoy that's designed to fit inside an Altoids can. That was my first amp. Runs off a 9v and sounds pretty decent, plus you can roll op-amps and play with the sound a bit.


That sounds like a lot of fun haha

*
@everyone*
Alright, so I just sold my Modi Multibit and Schiit Fulla v1 (not the v2) for $170 and two custom made HD6xx cables (HD650) they were just made this week he said, they look absolutely gorgeous, and I think the color schemes will go great with the midnight blue HD6xx, white one is 3ft (perfect for laptop gaming when I leave for college) and the blue one has double the core size and better interconnects and he said he sells it for $110, so yeah I got a pretty good deal all said and done


----------



## Alex132

Cables don't make a difference beyond 0.1% and placebo. The cost vs reward is ridiculous.

I haven't seen any musicians that use hardware synths (a-la-mau5 for example - who had a rant on this actually) use or care to use anything beyond the given stock, cheap cables between synths. It makes no difference.

I think the biggest difference with cables is the connector security, cable length for convenience, style and headphone end-connectors.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Cables don't make a difference beyond 0.1% and placebo. The cost vs reward is ridiculous.
> 
> I haven't seen any musicians that use hardware synths (a-la-mau5 for example - who had a rant on this actually) use or care to use anything beyond the given stock, cheap cables between synths. It makes no difference.
> 
> I think the biggest difference with cables is the connector security, cable length for convenience, style and headphone end-connectors.


Agreed. The only reason I bought different cables for my work headphones is because the stock ones would transmit vibrations from brushing my shirt and desk up to the headphones.


----------



## catbuster

But custom cables look so good


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That sounds like a lot of fun haha
> 
> *
> @everyone*
> Alright, so I just sold my Modi Multibit and Schiit Fulla v1 (not the v2) for $170 and two custom made HD6xx cables (HD650) they were just made this week he said, they look absolutely gorgeous, and I think the color schemes will go great with the midnight blue HD6xx, white one is 3ft (perfect for laptop gaming when I leave for college) and the blue one has double the core size and better interconnects and he said he sells it for $110, so yeah I got a pretty good deal all said and done


I don't care for the look of the white one but, the blue one is very fetching. Nice deal overall







.


----------



## Simmons572

Ordered the Fulla 2 half-drunkenly on Saturday. I was starting to get anxious as to whether or not it was a bad idea, but it appears that the initial reviews (in this thread) are fairly positive. Now I just have to wait for the shipping notification


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Cables don't make a difference beyond 0.1% and placebo. The cost vs reward is ridiculous.
> 
> I haven't seen any musicians that use hardware synths (a-la-mau5 for example - who had a rant on this actually) use or care to use anything beyond the given stock, cheap cables between synths. It makes no difference.
> 
> I think the biggest difference with cables is the connector security, cable length for convenience, style and headphone end-connectors.


Again, that is only true if we lived in a perfect world.

A lot of companies will cut corners when making cables. The sennheiser HD600 cable is known to be a bad cable and the HD650s cables are slightly unimpressive to say the least. So in this case a after market cable does make a bit of a difference.

Now companies like AKG and Beyerdynamic make pretty solid stock cables and you certainly don't meed to upgrade those.

So it really just depends. People should always research these types of things for their particular situation.


----------



## Swolern

In need of a new desktop chair which needs to be very comfy for relaxing audio sessions but dual purpose as a gaming chair. Any suggestions?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> In need of a new desktop chair which needs to be very comfy for relaxing audio sessions but dual purpose as a gaming chair. Any suggestions?


I know all the youngins on Twitch use those DXRacer chairs that cost like $300 lol

My Dad won a $300 Indy Colts NFL big leather chair gambling one time, thats what I use now, its quite nice, but its made for 300 pound linemen... so i have a lot of spare room when i sit in it LOL


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Building(including soldering the board) my Bottlehead Crack with Speedball was extremely fun and sounded great.


Initially I was looking forward to going down the DIY route but it was going to cost around $750 AUD for the parts delivered. I found my second-hand Crack with Speedball and stepped attenuator for $550 AUD








! I'm also very sure that I'd not be able to make a nicer looking amp if I made it myself







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Initially I was looking forward to going down the DIY route but it was going to cost around $750 AUD for the parts delivered. I found my second-hand Crack with Speedball and stepped attenuator for $550 AUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! I'm also very sure that I'd not be able to make a nicer looking amp if I made it myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is very very sexy.


----------



## boredgunner

@caenlen since you're into small, easily transportable gear...

http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2qute/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> @caenlen since you're into small, easily transportable gear...
> 
> http://www.chordelectronics.co.uk/product/2qute/


No thanks, Fulla 2 is life, Fulla 2 is love. Schiit asked the Gods to help the Titans forge a peace contract, and their first work together, is the Fulla 2. Forged by Gods and Titans peace contract ~
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Cables don't make a difference beyond 0.1% and placebo. The cost vs reward is ridiculous.
> 
> I haven't seen any musicians that use hardware synths (a-la-mau5 for example - who had a rant on this actually) use or care to use anything beyond the given stock, cheap cables between synths. It makes no difference.
> 
> I think the biggest difference with cables is the connector security, cable length for convenience, style and headphone end-connectors.


Cable audio improvement I do not care about so much as this was only around $50 out of pocket for two really nice cables, aesthetically pleasing, termination of 6.3mm which I like, and 1 is 3ft and the other 6ft, it was worth it to me. $50 is worth it to me for two nice cables. I get your point though, like Swolern said, he couldn't tell a difference on a $700 cable, I think spending a little bit to get the color schemes/durability, also I really like the braid style is fine though, this is a hobby after all, just like girls buying lots of clothes is a hobby for them... omg any girls read this I am going to get my nuts chopped off lol...


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I get your point though, like Swolern said, he couldn't tell a difference on a $700 cable, I think spending a little bit to get the color schemes/durability, also I really like the braid style is fine though, this is a hobby after all, just like girls buying lots of clothes is a hobby for them... omg any girls read this I am going to get my nuts chopped off lol...


I think this thread and others like it are girl repellent for the most part.

As a physics teacher I can tell you that 99% of ladies do not like it when I talk nerdy to them.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I think this thread and others like it are girl repellent for the most part.
> 
> As a physics teacher I can tell you that 99% of ladies do not like it when I talk nerdy to them.


Maybe it's because every time you find the momentum, you can't find the position?
















I jest (you've probably heard that one a million times by now), but I do agree. It's not always the most.. lady-magnet-y thing to talk about. Except those super expensive speakers a couple pages back. If the ladies knew how much those were worth, some would be flocking!

Edit: sp&g


----------



## Sonikku13

Now to try to score a cheap Schiit Modi Multibit, while selling my Aune T1 Mk.2 and spare MSI Radeon RX 480 8 GB Gaming X in the process.

Yes, I know this would not allow me to use my headphones. But who cares. I'll buy a Schiit Fulla 2 or a Schiit Magni 2 Uber whenever my Aune T1 Mk.2 sells, cause I'm certain I can trade a MSI Radeon RX 480 8 GB Gaming X for the Schiit Modi Multibit if it comes down to it.

Probably would pay $200 or so for the Schiit Modi Multibit. But I'm not gonna push anyone to sell.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStrat007*
> 
> Maybe it's because every time you find the momentum, you can't find the position?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I jest (you've probably heard that one a million times by now), but I do agree. It's not always the most.. lady-magnet-y thing to talk about. Except those super expensive speakers a couple pages back. If the ladies knew how much those were worth, some would be flocking!
> 
> Edit: sp&g


When I show the wave equation they panic. Luckily they don't need to use that for Radiologic Science, but there are enough things to get them going in circles.

Those speakers are nuts. I was showing my girlfriend the Fat Ladies on the Morel website and she thought $37K for a set was nuts. I didn't even want to bother explaining what was in the picture we are discussing.

It is all relative though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> In need of a new desktop chair which needs to be very comfy for relaxing audio sessions but dual purpose as a gaming chair. Any suggestions?


I'll playfully say Obutto R3volution as I've had mine for a year and nine months now, but those are somewhat expensive







I'll also probably pick up a Maxnomic chair at some point too, as, those get a good amount of decent reviews.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'll playfully say Obutto R3volution as I've had mine for a year and nine months now, but those are somewhat expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll also probably pick up a Maxnomic chair at some point too, as, those get a good amount of decent reviews.


I think instead of buying a chair he should spend it on a flight down for me to visit him, and he can take me in the batmobile to some pubs and help me lose my virginity before I hit 30. He got a ring on the finger, so can't use his batmobile for evil anymore, but he can live vicariously through me.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Fulla 2 provides less power to headphones than the Magni 1 or 2? I'm not going to get it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Op amp differences are placebo at best really.
> 
> http://nwavguy.blogspot.co.za/2011/08/op-amps-myths-facts.html


TJJ did a really good job answering this, but power is meaningless when we're comparing two different types of amps in general. Of course it's going to be meaningful to headphones that benefit from the extra power, but most people aren't powering a LCD2,3,etc with a Fulla 2. As I previously stated, the biggest differences I notice between my two amps is with the T50RP, and that's only because it's a headphone that just wants a lot of power. It doesn't need it all to sound 'good', but it can use it to sound 'great'.

In general, my original statement was to criticize the original Schiit M&M stack because it was truly not a pleasant setup to listen to, IMO. Cold, shrill, and grating are the nicest things I can say for it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> In general, my original statement was to criticize the original Schiit M&M stack because it was truly not a pleasant setup to listen to, IMO. Cold, shrill, and grating are the nicest things I can say for it.


I agree with this. People always said that is the place to start, and it was def too piercing on the highs.


----------



## Zillerella

Finally ordered a pair of Hifiman HE-400I. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Finally ordered a pair of Hifiman HE-400I. Can't wait for them to arrive!


Good choice! Enjoy mate! What are you using for an amp/dac?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Finally ordered a pair of Hifiman HE-400I. Can't wait for them to arrive!


Hard to beat in the bang-for-buck stakes.
Great choice.


----------



## Zillerella

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Good choice! Enjoy mate! What are you using for an amp/dac?


Modi + Magni 2 Uber.

Maybe I will get some higher end, if they dosent do well with the cans.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Modi + Magni 2 Uber.
> 
> Maybe I will get some higher end, if they dosent do well with the cans.


Those will do fine that is a nice setup you have now, cheers mate


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think instead of buying a chair he should spend it on a flight down for me to visit him, and he can take me in the batmobile to some pubs and help me lose my virginity before I hit 30. He got a ring on the finger, so can't use his batmobile for evil anymore, but he can live vicariously through me.


Eh, a nice chair to use day to day is a lot more important than losing one's virginity


----------



## Woundingchaney

Massdrop Senn 6xx should arrive Friday. Really looking forward to testing them.

Right now 1/2 of my collection is Massdrop headphones:
AT M50x
Fostex THX00
Beyer DT990 Pro
Senn 6XX


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eh, a nice chair to use day to day is a lot more important than losing one's virginity


But he has a batmobile... could you imagine the chicks he would get me, DDD


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> But he has a batmobile... could you imagine the chicks he would get me, DDD


Wildstyle from the lego movie maybe.

As far as your concerns regarding the ladies, either lower your standards or go to Toronto and pay a lady. Prevent you from marrying the first one you get with.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Ordered the Fulla 2 half-drunkenly on Saturday. I was starting to get anxious as to whether or not it was a bad idea, but it appears that the initial reviews (in this thread) are fairly positive. Now I just have to wait for the shipping notification


@caenlen This is my first time ordering from schiit, do they notify you when your package is shipped? I know for a fact refreshing my email constantly is not a healthy work practice


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> But he has a batmobile... could you imagine the chicks he would get me, DDD


Easier ways to loose the V-card, but it does help.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> @caenlen This is my first time ordering from schiit, do they notify you when your package is shipped? I know for a fact refreshing my email constantly is not a healthy work practice


Yes, they email you. They usually email you within two business days, if they don't shoot them an email. Mine arrived within 3 days of ordering it, and I am on the other side of the country from where they ship from.


----------



## Iceman2733

Anyone have a Darkvoice amp? If so how do you like it? wanting to give the tube world a go


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone have a Darkvoice amp? If so how do you like it? wanting to give the tube world a go


Not worth it unless you want to roll tubes, the stock tubes are terrible and it kills the treble.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Not worth it unless you want to roll tubes, the stock tubes are terrible and it kills the treble.


I don't mind replacing the tubes to get a better sound. If you don't recommend that tube amp what tube amp would you recommend than?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I don't mind replacing the tubes to get a better sound. If you don't recommend that tube amp what tube amp would you recommend than?


Budget = Vali 2
Mid Tier = Vahalla, Lyr 2, or Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I don't mind replacing the tubes to get a better sound. If you don't recommend that tube amp what tube amp would you recommend than?


+1 for Bottlehead Crack with SB, brush up on those soldering skills.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Budget = Vali 2
> Mid Tier = Vahalla, Lyr 2, or Bottlehead Crack w/ Speedball


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 for Bottlehead Crack with SB, brush up on those soldering skills.


Thank you both the Vali 2 and Vahalla keep getting brought up over the Darkvoice so I think that is going to be what i look into. The bottlehead I have heard good things about but with speedball it becomes out of where I want to spend. Plus that thing would be beyond ugly on my desk full blown SMA8 with custom watercooling and all the goodies and than a wood box beside of it lol.....

Thank you both again


----------



## Aventadoor

Why not a Jotunheim? More versatile.
Bottlehead & Valhalla 2 is kinda... not very versatile?


----------



## Spork13

"Best tube amp under $1000".
http://headfonics.com/2016/12/the-elise-by-feliks-audio/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why not a Jotunheim? More versatile.
> Bottlehead & Valhalla 2 is kinda... not very versatile?


The fact that we are talking about tube amps probably has something to do with it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you both the Vali 2 and Vahalla keep getting brought up over the Darkvoice so I think that is going to be what i look into. The bottlehead I have heard good things about but with speedball it becomes out of where I want to spend. Plus that thing would be beyond ugly on my desk full blown SMA8 with custom watercooling and all the goodies and than a wood box beside of it lol.....
> 
> Thank you both again


Wood is sexy!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Anyone have a Darkvoice amp? If so how do you like it? wanting to give the tube world a go


Its a piece of crap.

It got a lot of momentum a few years ago and then died out. It uses the cheapest possible parts, and it really is not worth your time or money.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you both the Vali 2 and Vahalla keep getting brought up over the Darkvoice so I think that is going to be what i look into. The bottlehead I have heard good things about but with speedball it becomes out of where I want to spend. Plus that thing would be beyond ugly on my desk full blown SMA8 with custom watercooling and all the goodies and than a wood box beside of it lol.....
> 
> Thank you both again


http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SOUND-LAB-MG-HEAD-OTL-MARK-III-DT-Head-Phone-amp-/122262331097?hash=item1c77671ed9:gokAAOSwB09YStH5

Snipe it, or offer this next guy 350 and see if he wont bite.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SOUND-LAB-MG-HEAD-OTL-MARK-III-DT-Head-Phone-amp-/262733182461?hash=item3d2c1e35fd:g:wgYAAOSwj85YNzD4

Best headphone tube amp that you can possibly buy on a budget.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why not a Jotunheim? More versatile.
> Bottlehead & Valhalla 2 is kinda... not very versatile?


As much as I don't care for the jotunheim, I have to say I agree.

Which is why everyone should get the antique sound labs amp. Its OTL AND transformer coupled


----------



## Aventadoor

Audio GD then









I like Schiit. 5 year warrenty, dealers nearby etc.

I finally got to listen to my Snell J3 speakers last weekend, got to loan a FirstWatt F5 Turbo which is really powerul class A amplifier, but like all Firstwatt amps, they have this lovly smooth "tubeish" sound. Sounded really bloody good!
I've been trying to get a Audio Note amp, but everything have gotten sold before my eyes... I'm really considering to get another FirstWatt amp.
I kinda miss the FirstWatt F6 I had...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Thank you both the Vali 2 and Vahalla keep getting brought up over the Darkvoice so I think that is going to be what i look into. The bottlehead I have heard good things about but with speedball it becomes out of where I want to spend. Plus that thing would be beyond ugly on my desk full blown SMA8 with custom watercooling and all the goodies and than a wood box beside of it lol.....
> 
> Thank you both again


Who said it had to have a wood finish







?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> As much as I don't care for the jotunheim, I have to say I agree.
> 
> Which is why everyone should get the antique sound labs amp. Its OTL AND transformer coupled


How can it be both? One mean the absence of the other. Do you mean SS Hybrid?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Audio GD then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like Schiit. 5 year warrenty, dealers nearby etc.
> 
> I finally got to listen to my Snell J3 speakers last weekend, got to loan a FirstWatt F5 Turbo which is really powerul class A amplifier, but like all Firstwatt amps, they have this lovly smooth "tubeish" sound. Sounded really bloody good!
> I've been trying to get a Audio Note amp, but everything have gotten sold before my eyes... I'm really considering to get another FirstWatt amp.
> I kinda miss the FirstWatt F6 I had...


Jesus. You must have been waiting for like 3 months at least.

Like I said the first time though, I actually have a good feeling about the first watt amps. They seem to be very transparent about the specs of the amps, and they don't seem to screw around with marketing.

The only thing I would do is try to get a single ended amp that doesn't use negative feedback. If they had a really low power push pull amp, that might be an interesting choice too. There are two PP amps I like for these speakers, and I wanna say they are no more than 20 watts per channel which is very low for a pp amp.

You might even want to try giving these people a call or email and get their thoughts on what a good fit might be.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How can it be both? One mean the absence of the other. Do you mean SS Hybrid?


Its 100% tube.

It has a switch on the front to switch modes. Its a pretty fancy pants design.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its 100% tube.
> 
> It has a switch on the front to switch modes. Its a pretty fancy pants design.


Now that's certainly interesting!


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Jesus. You must have been waiting for like 3 months at least.
> 
> Like I said the first time though, I actually have a good feeling about the first watt amps. They seem to be very transparent about the specs of the amps, and they don't seem to screw around with marketing.
> 
> The only thing I would do is try to get a single ended amp that doesn't use negative feedback. If they had a really low power push pull amp, that might be an interesting choice too. There are two PP amps I like for these speakers, and I wanna say they are no more than 20 watts per channel which is very low for a pp amp.
> 
> You might even want to try giving these people a call or email and get their thoughts on what a good fit might be.


I've had 10 exams so I have not had any time to really check things out before now.
I was thinking about using 2 very deep bookcase to create a corner to put them inn, so I can actually have them next to my TV, lol.
You think that will work?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I've had 10 exams so I have not had any time to really check things out before now.
> I was thinking about using 2 very deep bookcase to create a corner to put them inn, so I can actually have them next to my TV, lol.
> You think that will work?


Yeup. Should be fine. I would get a lot of blu tack and pull out the woofers and just line the inside of the woofer rim with blu tack.

Then you should make 8 little balls of it and use them in each corner of the speaker.

You know what......I can show you. Give me a little bit and I will make you a video of how I have done things.


----------



## Aventadoor

What?


----------



## Lays

@aventadoor why bother with a Jot when the nfb11 exists?







It's cheaper and sounds better than the Jot does in single ended, and supposedly its a toss up between them if the Jot is in balanced mode.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> But he has a batmobile... could you imagine the chicks he would get me, DDD


Meh, car only helps one get there, it doesn't do the job for you. That would be a robot


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Meh, car only helps one get there, it doesn't do the job for you. That would be a robot


You underestimate how many girls are dumb, get tipsy, and see a batmobile would simply throw themselves at me if they saw me get out of that car and say hey how are you can i get you a drink? lol... when I tell girls I am in grad school studying a masters in government, they get super bored super fast, lol

oh well, least i have some hobbies LOL


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What?


Here ya go


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Here ya go


your speakers are so close to you!!! and they are so massive!!! omg lol, your voice doesn't sound like I was expecting either DDD

naughty anime DD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You underestimate how many girls are dumb, get tipsy, and see a batmobile would simply throw themselves at me if they saw me get out of that car and say hey how are you can i get you a drink? lol... when I tell girls I am in grad school studying a masters in government, they get super bored super fast, lol
> 
> oh well, least i have some hobbies LOL


I don't chase after the tipsy ones, doubly so after letting one flirt with me and try to take me home... He'd had a few too many, and needed a ride home.... Bugger almost got kicked out of my car when he was all "Whooooo, let's go gayly forwards!" once we started rolling - would have done such too if it hadn't been -20C outside in combination with having promised his friends I'd get him home safely.

Then again, I never had problems getting free drinks at most of the bars I went to (well, free drinks when I hadn't driven anyways), and even had some people verbally fight over who would have the privilege of buying me a drink. Loved it when the bartender would hear it and be all "hey guys, he's addicted to Jäger bombs, so why doesn't one of you buy the Red Bull, and the other the shot?"

As for on topic stuff.... Just got shipping notification half an hour ago for a heavy-ish box, so guess we'll see how long it takes to get to me... Poor hubby is going to be answering the door for me for a lot of things, but at least two of the boxes are for him (the other eight or so, are for me, lol) - only a few are audio related though.

Now in the queue:
- Tennmak Pro (they'll arrive EVENTUALLY)
- KZ ED12 and ZST
- Audio GD NFB-11

Here's hoping the bill from DHL isn't too bad ^_^;;;


----------



## caenlen

2-3 thousand HD6xx have shipped already, but mine hasn't bummer. they are using fedex smartpost to ship, so prob won't even get it delivered until after christmas, cause that is sooo slow of shipping method... bleh, really was excited to get them.


----------



## silvrr

Have the Vibro Labs Aria in for review this week. I love walnut, such a beautiful wood.


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c


__
https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> your speakers are so close to you!!! and they are so massive!!! omg lol, your voice doesn't sound like I was expecting either DDD
> 
> naughty anime DD


Lol. They really are not as big as you might think.

As for the figures, its kind of a funny story. I really can't afford to buy figures, and I only do it when I am at an anime convention with my friend. As a result I usually try to get only a single good quality figure.

So I am always looking for something that is canon, and is good quality, and that I can afford, and you get the picture.

Nagato was a gift from a friend, and actually looks much more formal than the other. I am actually quite please with it because the only other figure that is remotely canon is a figma, and I am not a huge fan of figmas.

Tsukiko here.........yeah. This one is really a thing. The problem is that all other figures of her that I know about are less formal than this one is. If you angel this figure right, it looks a lot less suspicious. But uhhhhh....yeah. I was really hoping this one would be more subdued than it really was.

I got pulled over by a cop the night I came home with this figure. The cop wanted to do a full search of my car because I went 5 miles over the speed limit







. I forgot my figure was back there in its box. He came back and looked at me like nothing he could do to me was as bad as satan would do to me in the after life. So he just went back in his car and drove off. Didn't even give me a good bye or nothing.

I actually have other figures from your classics like trigun and cowboy beebop, but I am keeping those in moving boxes until my room is a little less of a disaster zone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Have the Vibro Labs Aria in for review this week. I love walnut, such a beautiful wood.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


Ohhh my those are definitely gorgeous.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Have the Vibro Labs Aria in for review this week. I love walnut, such a beautiful wood.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/Q23W1c
> by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr






I feel like wood on IEM's would make them really uncomfortable/heavy, surely you can't go jogging with those in your ears without them falling out?

@tjjangel that is funny haha, dem religious folks Kappa. I prefer astronomy myself, its much more beautiful.


----------



## jayfkay

Meh from t50s to x2s was less of a relevation than I had hoped. Or maybe its the M3? Gotta start looking into proper dac amp solutions.

What could be considered the next step to a T50RP?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Meh from t50s to x2s was less of a relevation than I had hoped. Or maybe its the M3? Gotta start looking into proper dac amp solutions.
> 
> What could be considered the next step to a T50RP?


A modded T50, like something from ZMF.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Meh from t50s to x2s was less of a relevation than I had hoped. Or maybe its the M3? Gotta start looking into proper dac amp solutions.
> 
> What could be considered the next step to a T50RP?


You kids keep making the same mistake, T20s (not 50s) MK3 is where its at, with a schiit fulla 2. Mmm... heaven.

Also, yes the ZMF lineup is quite lovely.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You kids keep making the same mistake, T20s (not 50s) MK3 is where its at, with a schiit fulla 2. Mmm... heaven.
> 
> Also, yes the ZMF lineup is quite lovely.


Not everyone is a basshead







I'll take cans that don't put out as much bass but are "fun" and still usable in a wide variety of scenarios. The semi-open design of the T50RP Mk III's makes them much more versatile.

If I want bass cannons, I'll get some shockwave III's which would do the trick for rattling ones brain about. ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You kids keep making the same mistake, T20s (not 50s) MK3 is where its at, with a schiit fulla 2. Mmm... heaven.
> 
> Also, yes the ZMF lineup is quite lovely.


No. I promise you that if you listen to more music and really compare the two, you would prefer the T50s.

Music likes to live in the mid range frequency. The T20s have a lot of bass slam, but the mid range is far more recessed. There just isn't enough air/venting/porting/ect in the T20. Thats why you see companies like ZMF put massive cups over the drivers. You need that volume of air to allow the mid range to come through.

If the T20s were truly better than the T50s and 40s, they simply wouldn't make anything other than the 20s.


----------



## Aventadoor

@Tjj226 Angel
I'm not sure if u understood what I ment?
2 deep bookshelfs to "make" corner, as they sound best in the corner of the room right?
Cause my room is like this:


----------



## Sonikku13

Perhaps my ears are too big, but the pads of my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones rest on either the top or the bottom of my ear lobes. They're uncomfortable after a long period of time, and require adjusting. Anyway, I think I want AKG K7XX headphones, and I'd pay for them right now if given the chance...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> @caenlen This is my first time ordering from schiit, do they notify you when your package is shipped? I know for a fact refreshing my email constantly is not a healthy work practice


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes, they email you. They usually email you within two business days, if they don't shoot them an email. Mine arrived within 3 days of ordering it, and I am on the other side of the country from where they ship from.


Yep, got an email for ship notification and got mine that Friday







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Meh from t50s to x2s was less of a relevation than I had hoped. Or maybe its the M3? Gotta start looking into proper dac amp solutions.
> 
> What could be considered the next step to a T50RP?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You kids keep making the same mistake, T20s (not 50s) MK3 is where its at, with a schiit fulla 2. Mmm... heaven.
> 
> Also, yes the ZMF lineup is quite lovely.


If I'm not mistaken, he's saying he had T50RPs and went to an X2 and didn't like it so much? Like I said, you're a basshead and that's why you like the T20 more than the T50 (and TH-X00 for that matter







). Tjj kinda reiterates that below







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No. I promise you that if you listen to more music and really compare the two, you would prefer the T50s.
> 
> Music likes to live in the mid range frequency. The T20s have a lot of bass slam, but the mid range is far more recessed. There just isn't enough air/venting/porting/ect in the T20. Thats why you see companies like ZMF put massive cups over the drivers. You need that volume of air to allow the mid range to come through.
> 
> If the T20s were truly better than the T50s and 40s, they simply wouldn't make anything other than the 20s.


I'm pretty sure we determined that the T20s are vented more than the T50s and T40s...if not, I'm confused again.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel
> I'm not sure if u understood what I ment?
> 2 deep bookshelfs to "make" corner, as they sound best in the corner of the room right?
> Cause my room is like this:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I thought you were saying you would put them on top of the bookshelves.

That is why I was saying you need to isolate them. Otherwise your bookself would rattle like crazy.

Also, your plan there would make little to no difference. Your "corner" would have to extend to the ceiling. Now if your bookshelves were 8 feet high, then yes it would make a difference.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, got an email for ship notification and got mine that Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, he's saying he had T50RPs and went to an X2 and didn't like it so much? Like I said, you're a basshead and that's why you like the T20 more than the T50 (and TH-X00 for that matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Tjj kinda reiterates that below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I'm pretty sure we determined that the T20s are vented more than the T50s and T40s...if not, I'm confused again.


WTH. You are absolutely right. Now I am super confused.

Why on earth are the T20s lacking in the mids then.

With the T50s mark 2 you had to add cotton to the cups in order to open up the mids. The alpha dogs have larger cups to accommodate more air and they are slightly vented.

Welp. Nothing makes sense anymore. I am going to bed.

@caenlen

Stuff the ports with play dough or something and tell me if the mid range improves.


----------



## caenlen

Yes, T20s are my bass cans, they are very fun for EDM. Other genres of music I use either my pioneer se-a1000 or shp-9500 with HM5 leather pads.

No one can is going to suit you for everything, planar is known for having bass, so might as well go all the way







(and not rattling cheap bass like JVC SZ2000 basscannon kings) actuall smooth, deep, sexy clean extended bass),

@tjjangel I think you will enjoy the fulla 2







can't wait to hear your thoughts


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yes, T20s are my bass cans, they are very fun for EDM. Other genres of music I use either my pioneer se-a1000 or shp-9500 with HM5 leather pads.
> 
> No one can is going to suit you for everything, planar is known for having bass, so might as well go all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and not rattling cheap bass like JVC SZ2000 basscannon kings) actuall smooth, deep, sexy clean extended bass),
> 
> @tjjangel I think you will enjoy the fulla 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to hear your thoughts


You will be waiting a looooonnnng time for that.

When I was living in VA we had a head-fi meet every couple months. Out here in seattle we don't seem to have the same luxury.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You will be waiting a looooonnnng time for that.
> 
> When I was living in VA we had a head-fi meet every couple months. Out here in seattle we don't seem to have the same luxury.


That surprises me, I figured portland/seattle would be a hotspot for hifi conventions, lot of white people with incomes who get bored


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> WTH. You are absolutely right. Now I am super confused.
> 
> Why on earth are the T20s lacking in the mids then.
> 
> With the T50s mark 2 you had to add cotton to the cups in order to open up the mids. The alpha dogs have larger cups to accommodate more air and they are slightly vented.
> 
> Welp. Nothing makes sense anymore. I am going to bed.
> 
> @caenlen
> 
> Stuff the ports with play dough or something and tell me if the mid range improves.


Yeah, the T50RPs are lovely, but do get a bit wincing when the mids are poor (i..e bad mastering or production of tracks can cause some nauseating harshness in the mids). Caen and I seemed to determine that doing a middle point between the T20 and the T50 would probably make an ideal can. IIRC, the T50 has 2 ports open under the bracket housing on each cup, and the T20 has all 4 open. I'm thinking opening up one more on each for the T50 might be worth a shot. I just haven't had the time to crack mine open and my tools are now packed away







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You will be waiting a looooonnnng time for that.
> 
> When I was living in VA we had a head-fi meet every couple months. Out here in seattle we don't seem to have the same luxury.


Stop being lazy. Go make $100 and get one







. Actually. You can drive down to Schiit Audio and just demand they let you audition it







.

EDIT:

Oh yeah, I meant to confirm this yesterday. Fulla 2 works on Linux (at least this will be relevant for RHEL 7/Fedora 24/25) without a hitch







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No one can is going to suit you for everything, planar is known for having bass, so might as well go all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and not rattling cheap bass like JVC SZ2000 basscannon kings) actuall smooth, deep, sexy clean extended bass),


I dunno, I really do like my K712's for most things.... Says the guy who when cleaning around the house or going for a walk instantly reaches for his KZ ZS3's, and eventually wants a pair of ZMF Vibro Mk ii's.... Will eventually be reaching for my Tennmak Pro's assuming they ever come in, silly Canada Post taking their sweet time with delivering my packages.









And depending on how things go with those Tennmak Pro's I might look into upgrading to Tennmak's Crazy Cello's later on. Multi gold bill IEM's are something I'll be debating about for some time (gold bill = $100 bill). Sure, I'd love to get a nice 2+2 hybrid setup (or even 1+4) but I'll have to find a shell type that rests nicely plus tips I really like and yadda yadda, so I'm in no rush to do such just yet.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I feel like wood on IEM's would make them really uncomfortable/heavy, surely you can't go jogging with those in your ears without them falling out.


I don't think anyone jogs with them. They are more of a portable high end option, a lot of people prefer IEMs to cans and use them as their primary option.

The isolation is really good with the comply isolation tips. Walking across Chicago is very different with just music and no city noise to speak of.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Caen and I seemed to determine that doing a middle point between the T20 and the T50 would probably make an ideal can.


Thats what I am thinking when hearing about the t20s bass. The t50s are extremely musical with quite a punchy mid bass, but their sub bass is nonexistent. Maybe the soundstage could be slightly bigger. Please go ahead and do it, my return policy for the t50s runs out soon


----------



## silvrr

In other news my Mojo is sold. I got tired of it not being charged or dying during listening. Mostly due to me not having it plugged in all the time.

The other issue was the static. The USB connection does not have galvanic isolation so static charge and interference can come through the line. So a active wifi or cellular connection nearby and you will get static. Didn't notice it with music playing much but during intros or quiet passages it could be audible.

That being said any reccomendations on what to pick up. Leaning towards a jot. Would like something that can power my Ether Cs and HDxxx. The jot is at the top of we're I want to spend with the DAC included.


----------



## Simmons572

Just got shipping notification from schiit last night, and the Estimated date of arrival is Saturday









Also, I ordered all the goodies for the DT 770 Pro, and the mod materials, and that should all be here tomorrow. Gods bless amazon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> In other news my Mojo is sold. I got tired of it not being charged or dying during listening. Mostly due to me not having it plugged in all the time.
> 
> The other issue was the static. The USB connection does not have galvanic isolation so static charge and interference can come through the line. So a active wifi or cellular connection nearby and you will get static. Didn't notice it with music playing much but during intros or quiet passages it could be audible.
> 
> That being said any reccomendations on what to pick up. Leaning towards a jot. Would like something that can power my Ether Cs and HDxxx. The jot is at the top of we're I want to spend with the DAC included.


Before Lays can say it... Audio GD NFB-11?







$399 USD atm shipped with dual txco/tcxo (I can never remember which it is) upgrades to Canada.

I look forward to giving it a go when it comes in, which hopefully will be either Friday or early next week ^_^


----------



## Alex132

Bought some earpads for my HD650s. They've been going good for around 6 years or so. But new earpads will probably be amazing.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Thats what I am thinking when hearing about the t20s bass. The t50s are extremely musical with quite a punchy mid bass, but their sub bass is nonexistent. Maybe the soundstage could be slightly bigger. Please go ahead and do it, my return policy for the t50s runs out soon


Heh, I move this weekend, so we'll see. Unfortunately I'm not sure how much energy I'll have to tinker after moving







.

And yeah, the sub bass Dan leave a bit to be desired. I'm *really* hoping what I assume is correct as it would make them an even deadlier option in its' price range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just got shipping notification from schiit last night, and the Estimated date of arrival is Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I ordered all the goodies for the DT 770 Pro, and the mod materials, and that should all be here tomorrow. Gods bless amazon.


Nice! Glad to see your setup is coming along nicely. The Fulla 2 came out at just the right time for you it seems







.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! Glad to see your setup is coming along nicely. The Fulla 2 came out at just the right time for you it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Absolutely. I am going to have to pick up a couple nuts and rubber washers in order to complete the mod, so I guess I will be picking those up Friday afternoon.

EDIT: FedEx updated the estimated ship date to Friday


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! Glad to see your setup is coming along nicely. The Fulla 2 came out at just the right time for you it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. I am going to have to pick up a couple nuts and rubber washers in order to complete the mod, so I guess I will be picking those up Friday afternoon.
> 
> EDIT: FedEx updated the estimated ship date to Friday
Click to expand...

What resistance on DT770?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What resistance on DT770?


80 Ohm


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 2-3 thousand HD6xx have shipped already, but mine hasn't bummer. they are using fedex smartpost to ship, so prob won't even get it delivered until after christmas, cause that is sooo slow of shipping method... bleh, really was excited to get them.


Got my shipping notice today, so hopefully you get yours soon.

Ive noticed that smartpost has gotten quicker. They used to send it from the chicago hub, up to Kenosha, Wi and then back down to chicago and out to me. Lately ive noticed more direct routes. We shall see.

On another note. I have two review samples that I was able to keep. One are planar magnetic headphones and the other are noise cancelling IEMs. Both are a beta products from basically unknown brands but if anyone is interested in some time with them Im happy to loan them out. (The planar mfg is supposed to be sending a new cable to fix the wiring issue, or ill find some time to fix the one I have.) Figured someone might be interested, only cost would be shipping back to me or onto another person. If anyone is intrested shoot me a PM so we don't clog up this thread.

The headphones:
Rated Impedance: 50 Ω
DC Resistance: 49 +/- 5%
RMS Power: 5W
Maximal Power: 10W
Sensitivity: 93 dB / 1mW
Frequency Response: 8-50 Khz
Diaphragm Area: 39 cm2
Conductive Line Material: Aluminum foil
Magnet Material: NdFeB
Net Weight: 135.3g/pc


__
https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS


__
https://flic.kr/p/NqNBZS
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr

The IEMs:
Frequency Response: 12-22 Khz
Sensitivity: 101 dB / V
ANC Performance: 27 db excellent 23 db normal
Driver: 13 mm, 32 ohms


__
https://flic.kr/p/LMmsbR


__
https://flic.kr/p/LMmsbR
 by Adam Mrugacz, on Flickr


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the T50RPs are lovely, but do get a bit wincing when the mids are poor (i..e bad mastering or production of tracks can cause some nauseating harshness in the mids). Caen and I seemed to determine that doing a middle point between the T20 and the T50 would probably make an ideal can. IIRC, the T50 has 2 ports open under the bracket housing on each cup, and the T20 has all 4 open. I'm thinking opening up one more on each for the T50 might be worth a shot. I just haven't had the time to crack mine open and my tools are now packed away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Stop being lazy. Go make $100 and get one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Actually. You can drive down to Schiit Audio and just demand they let you audition it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh yeah, I meant to confirm this yesterday. Fulla 2 works on Linux (at least this will be relevant for RHEL 7/Fedora 24/25) without a hitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Lol, there are 10,000 other things I need to buy first.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> In other news my Mojo is sold. I got tired of it not being charged or dying during listening. Mostly due to me not having it plugged in all the time.
> 
> The other issue was the static. The USB connection does not have galvanic isolation so static charge and interference can come through the line. So a active wifi or cellular connection nearby and you will get static. Didn't notice it with music playing much but during intros or quiet passages it could be audible.
> 
> That being said any reccomendations on what to pick up. Leaning towards a jot. Would like something that can power my Ether Cs and HDxxx. The jot is at the top of we're I want to spend with the DAC included.


I feel like Jot is only worth it if you plan to have XLR cables on your main cans.

Personally, I am fulla 2 for life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Thats what I am thinking when hearing about the t20s bass. The t50s are extremely musical with quite a punchy mid bass, but their sub bass is nonexistent. Maybe the soundstage could be slightly bigger. Please go ahead and do it, my return policy for the t50s runs out soon


The Fulla 2 gives them very good sound stage


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Thats what I am thinking when hearing about the t20s bass. The t50s are extremely musical with quite a punchy mid bass, but their sub bass is nonexistent. Maybe the soundstage could be slightly bigger. Please go ahead and do it, my return policy for the t50s runs out soon


Its been awhile since I had T50s but they want some power to produce bass. Also a Pad switch will radically change the bass quantity. The quality may not be what you want but there will be more. It can be tuned with internal mods to modify the quality too but that is a bit more involved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I feel like Jot is only worth it if you plan to have XLR cables on your main cans.


I assume this is due to the difference in power output? There is so much more to an amp than its power output. Even amps with high output values cannot power a headphone properly sometimes, even though the mathematical output says it should drive it fine to ear bleeding levels.


----------



## twerk

My TH-X00 Ebonies arrive tomorrow! So hyped!!

That's if they make it, courier is Yodel, so it's 50/50.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My TH-X00 Ebonies arrive tomorrow! So hyped!!
> 
> That's if they make it, courier is Yodel, so it's 50/50.


sexah, whats your amp?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sexah, whats your amp?


Jot/mimby


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Jot/mimby


woah, very nice... where are you in England, I live in Shropshire for a few weeks every summer visiting relatives, we could meet up in pub somewhere and try eachothers gear, errr well cans anyway, I can bring Fulla 2

I am also attending London Can Jam in August 2017... let me know if your in, would be nice to have a native to guide me in London. I have been before, but still I forget how to buy train tickets and such.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Its been awhile since I had T50s but they want some power to produce bass. Also a Pad switch will radically change the bass quantity. The quality may not be what you want but there will be more. It can be tuned with internal mods to modify the quality too but that is a bit more involved.
> I assume this is due to the difference in power output? There is so much more to an amp than its power output. Even amps with high output values cannot power a headphone properly sometimes, even though the mathematical output says it should drive it fine to ear bleeding levels.


Heresy! Emperor NWAVGuy tells us that numbers on charts is what matters.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Jot/mimby


Care to compare the DAC in the JOT to the DAC in the Mimby? If your JOT has the DAC.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Care to compare the DAC in the JOT to the DAC in the Mimby? If your JOT has the DAC.


This would be interesting... I know the Fulla 2 has bigger soundstage than my Mimby does... which kinda makes me mad... how much more expensive it is in comparison ; ;


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> woah, very nice... where are you in England, I live in Shropshire for a few weeks every summer visiting relatives, we could meet up in pub somewhere and try eachothers gear, errr well cans anyway, I can bring Fulla 2
> 
> I am also attending London Can Jam in August 2017... let me know if your in, would be nice to have a native to guide me in London. I have been before, but still I forget how to buy train tickets and such.


Hmmm... I may have to indulge in CanJam, never been to a headphone meet.

I recently moved to central London so it's a great opportunity.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Care to compare the DAC in the JOT to the DAC in the Mimby? If your JOT has the DAC.


My Jot is cardless I'm afraid! Have a read of the Jotunheim thread over at SBAF. There was a lot of discussion about the DAC board. Mostly pretty negative...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This would be interesting... I know the Fulla 2 has bigger soundstage than my Mimby does... which kinda makes me mad... how much more expensive it is in comparison ; ;


If that's all it beats it in I wouldn't be terribly bothered by it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If that's all it beats it in I wouldn't be terribly bothered by it.


Yeah, that is all the Fulla 2 beats it in... other than that its basically the same... the Mimby does however sort of pull everything back a little bit... I don't know how to explain it, not increase in soundstage, just pulls everything away a notch, audio is subjective some probably love that, and its probably "multibit at work" I have no idea though. I am sure a lot of people like it better, but I don't like my music being pulled away from me, I like to party when I have my cans on and headbang DD


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This would be interesting... I know the Fulla 2 has bigger soundstage than my Mimby does... which kinda makes me mad... how much more expensive it is in comparison ; ;


So, the Fulla 2 > Modi Multibit for gaming, I assume? I know when I had it, I loved my Bifrost Multibit, but I never tested it on games.


----------



## caenlen

Fulla 2 is the only amp/dac I plan to use for several years, honestly sounds the same as Vali 2 even after I compared it against different tubes... the Philips JAN NOS tube I have, was a tiny bit better, I noticed a little bit better separation... but not much, I mean it was extremely hard to notice switching back and forth... I am actually surprised how similar they sound.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fulla 2 is the only amp/dac I plan to use for several years, honestly sounds the same as Vali 2 even after I compared it against different tubes... the Philips JAN NOS tube I have, was a tiny bit better, I noticed a little bit better separation... but not much, I mean it was extremely hard to notice switching back and forth... I am actually surprised how similar they sound.


Ok, well, I better get a Fulla 2 then. Wait... what if they make a Fulla Multibit...


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fulla 2 is the only amp/dac I plan to use for several years, honestly sounds the same as Vali 2 even after I compared it against different tubes... the Philips JAN NOS tube I have, was a tiny bit better, I noticed a little bit better separation... but not much, I mean it was extremely hard to notice switching back and forth... I am actually surprised how similar they sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, well, I better get a Fulla 2 then. Wait... what if they make a Fulla Multibit...
Click to expand...

What headphone do you have?

Also weary of caenlen, he can be rather hyped over products


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What headphone do you have?
> 
> Also weary of caenlen, he can be rather hyped over products


Currently, Audio-Technica AD900X headphones. Soon, AKG K7XX headphones.

I was considering the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, but I think that's gotta wait for a few months. I remember having a Bifrost Multibit, and it sounded great.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What headphone do you have?
> 
> Also weary of caenlen, he can be rather hyped over products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Audio-Technica AD900X headphones. Soon, AKG K7XX headphones.
> 
> I was considering the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, but I think that's gotta wait for a few months. I remember having a Bifrost Multibit, and it sounded great.
Click to expand...

For a more permanent fixture and Schiit. I'd go with the Jotumheim DAC/AMP choice instead. It is rather pricey, but better than the Fulla 2 for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sonikku13

I could get the setup I really want, the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, for $400 plus whatever cables cost. The Jotunheim with DAC costs $600.

I don't have the Bifrost Multibit anymore, sold it when they announced the Modi Multibit. I think in the lineup, the Bifrost Multibit makes no sense to buy with the Modi Multibit being available.

Anyway, I also only have $150-ish headphones, so $400 is a lot.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I







Grace M9XX


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I could get the setup I really want, the Modi Multibit and Magni 2 Uber, for $400 plus whatever cables cost. The Jotunheim with DAC costs $600.
> 
> I don't have the Bifrost Multibit anymore, sold it when they announced the Modi Multibit. I think in the lineup, the Bifrost Multibit makes no sense to buy with the Modi Multibit being available.
> 
> Anyway, I also only have $150-ish headphones, so $400 is a lot.


If theyre under 150ohm or so the Fulla 2 would be good I guess.


----------



## jayfkay

I wish I was american sometimes.. had I gotten the t50s for 50$ with the rebate deals, I would not hesitate one second to keep them. But at 150€ while they do amaze me, they don't make me entirely happy and I am a noob at DIY.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I wish I was american sometimes.. had I gotten the t50s for 50$ with the rebate deals, I would not hesitate one second to keep them. But at 150€ while they do amaze me, they don't make me entirely happy and I am a noob at DIY.


Jeez, that's a terrible price even by Canadian standards... And we're only paying $170 CAD or so for them atm...


----------



## jayfkay

Yeah about ZMF Vibros or even Blackwood, not sure if the mod of a 150$ driver is worth 400-600$, its some new materials and thats it.. but even if it was, again no way for me to really test them, availability in europe = 0



I know this is an american site but it makes me feel like america is the stronghold of HIFI. Havent seen such things in germany.

Then there is the price argument. Someone that chips out 300 bucks for headphones could probably easily spent 800 if he really wanted to. And that is percieved as madness or absolute enthusiasm level then by the average joe. But when you think about how much people chime out for a decent 5.1 for their living room, its pretty much nothing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Yeah about ZMF Vibros or even Blackwood, not sure if the mod of a 150$ driver is worth 400-600$, its some new materials and thats it.. but even if it was, again no way for me to really test them, availability in europe = 0
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is an american site but it makes me feel like america is the stronghold of HIFI. Havent seen such things in germany.
> 
> Then there is the price argument. Someone that chips out 300 bucks for headphones could probably easily spent 800 if he really wanted to. And that is percieved as madness or absolute enthusiasm level then by the average joe. But when you think about how much people chime out for a decent 5.1 for their living room, its pretty much nothing.


We used to be Canadian based up until the Wikia buyout ~_^

As for price and the average Joe... I find it sad that a $300 pair of Beats headphones is omg amazing, yet the "boring looking, where's the bass" (despite it being there) headphones that don't actually suck and are decent (Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, AKG, insert other proper company that has the audio guys in charge and not marketing here) are considered pointless and too expensive. i've known guys who will willingly shell out $500 for a shirt - yup A SINGLE shirt - that will then look at me in my 3/$10 tshirts... And they wonder why I'm able to have so many "nice things around me".

...Then again, the only reason I haven't invested in a decent two channel system for my computer (and hubby's) is the simple fact we live in an old apartment building.... And even then I'd still put a decent amount of money into a headphone setup because there are strengths to both kinds of setup.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I know this is an american site but it makes me feel like america is the stronghold of HIFI. Haven't seen such things in germany.


I have always thought of the UK as the hifi stronghold. Zee Germans are focused on other things like badass optics, cars, etc. That said, Sennheiser is a German company. I love my Momentum 2.0s, wearing them listening to Danzig as I type. Bluetooth that actually sounds good.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Don't forget that for the longest of times, AKG was Austrian too. Such a pity that factory is being shut down.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> I wish I was american sometimes.. had I gotten the t50s for 50$ with the rebate deals, I would not hesitate one second to keep them. But at 150€ while they do amaze me, they don't make me entirely happy and I am a noob at DIY.


Yeah, I got my T20s for $70 cause of that rebate deal.

IN OTHER NEWS MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME, THEY HAVE SHIPPED!!! WOOOOO


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have always thought of the UK as the hifi stronghold. Zee Germans are focused on other things like badass optics, cars, etc. That said, Sennheiser is a German company. I love my Momentum 2.0s, wearing them listening to Danzig as I type. Bluetooth that actually sounds good.


Nope. In a historical context, USA is the strong hold. In a modern context, japan is the strong hold.

Western Electric was the company that really helped to push tube technology forward. As such they had a pretty good grip on the tube amp for functional amplifiers.

Western electric also designed several speakers, various speaker technology, and pretty much had a hand in anything that involved communication. They eventually split and became AT&T and Altec

It was only several years later that companies like mullard in england and telefunken in germany started to make their own tubes. Even then, they were building tube amplifiers to power western electric speaker and communication equipment.

Now in terms of modern times, it has really been japan leading the way. Japan loves audio a lot. When the US was throwing out its tube gear for SS stuff, japan was buying all of it in bulk. They particularly covet....you guessed it....western electric gear.

Their passion is what drove the market for companies like sony to develop better digital audio equipment.

You also have a lot of companies there that a dedicated to classic hi-fi audio. Audio note japan is probably one of the last companies making truly insane quality hi-fi gear.

Audio note UK is probably one of the pillars of the UK market and they stole everything from audio note japan, so that is pretty much GG right there.

Honestly, if it weren't for mullard and quad, I don't think the UK would even be a player in the audio world.


----------



## Swolern

Damn this thread moves fast!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just got shipping notification from schiit last night, and the Estimated date of arrival is Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I ordered all the goodies for the DT 770 Pro, and the mod materials, and that should all be here tomorrow. Gods bless amazon.


My Fulla 2 shipped the same day and will arrive Sat also. I hear the F2 is having some connection issues with Android and Apple. I hope i dont get any of those as this will be primarily for mobile purposes for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, I got my T20s for $70 cause of that rebate deal.
> 
> IN OTHER NEWS MASSDROP JUST EMAILED ME, THEY HAVE SHIPPED!!! WOOOOO


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I have always thought of the UK as the hifi stronghold. Zee Germans are focused on other things like badass optics, cars, etc. That said, Sennheiser is a German company. I love my Momentum 2.0s, wearing them listening to Danzig as I type. Bluetooth that actually sounds good.


Beyerdynamic also German.

Stax - Japan.

Focal - France.

The only high-end headphone I can think of made in the USA is Audeze.


----------



## caenlen

,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Beyerdynamic also German.
> 
> Stax - Japan.
> 
> Focal - France.
> 
> The only high-end headphone I can think of made in the USA is Audeze.


Is Sennheiser conisdered Germany or Ireland? I know it's HQ is Germany, but I think for over a decade now the flagships are made in Ireland


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Beyerdynamic also German.
> 
> Stax - Japan.
> 
> Focal - France.
> 
> The only high-end headphone I can think of made in the USA is Audeze.


Grado.

And yes Tjj, Grado is high end. Don't sass me about this.


----------



## Aventadoor

Grado sound so bad that the only thing that makes them "high end" is the price.
I have a pair of GS1000's laying around, never use them


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Grado sound so bad that the only thing that makes them "high end" is the price.
> I have a pair of GS1000's laying around, never use them


I have only owned one Grado, but I hated with all of my might, and I took a loss on it selling it, because I just wanted it out of my sight.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Grado.
> 
> And yes Tjj, Grado is high end. Don't sass me about this.


Just because I don't care for them doesn't mean I get to decide what classification they fall into.

Plus, the higher end grados actually sound pretty decent if you power them with a stupidly warm sounding amplifier.

The guy who built my amp made something for the 325is and I have to say that it actually sounded pretty good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Grado sound so bad that the only thing that makes them "high end" is the price.
> I have a pair of GS1000's laying around, never use them


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have only owned one Grado, but I hated with all of my might, and I took a loss on it selling it, because I just wanted it out of my sight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just because I don't care for them doesn't mean I get to decide what classification they fall into.
> 
> Plus, the higher end grados actually sound pretty decent if you power them with a stupidly warm sounding amplifier.
> 
> The guy who built my amp made something for the 325is and I have to say that it actually sounded pretty good.


This.

They sound terrible on most SS stuff...especially early Schiit stuff. Even through the Asgard 2 they were still a bit...'eh'.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Grado sound so bad that the only thing that makes them "high end" is the price.
> I have a pair of GS1000's laying around, never use them


grados are for old deaf people that need huge treble spikes to compensate for deafness, LOL

Literally sound like answering machines.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Grado.
> 
> And yes Tjj, Grado is high end. Don't sass me about this.


HAHAHAHAHHA, I hope you're joking,
Once you hear SR60e's, you've heard them all.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA, I hope you're joking,
> Once you hear SR60e's, you've heard them all.


Unfortunately, I hate to break it to you, but this is untrue







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA, I hope you're joking,
> Once you hear SR60e's, you've heard them all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unfortunately, I hate to break it to you, but this is untrue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Grado's I think are the most modified brand of headphones ever in history of headphones, I know the ones I had her a certain wood open back mod, it made them a little warmer, still was not for me.

Regardless, that is an uneducated comment Gofspar. ( I hate Grado as well, but yeah they are niche community in a already niche market)


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Grado's I think are the most modified brand of headphones ever in history of headphones, I know the ones I had her a certain wood open back mod, it made them a little warmer, still was not for me.
> 
> Regardless, that is an uneducated comment Gofspar. ( I hate Grado as well, but yeah they are niche community in a already niche market)


have you ever even gone to a SBAF/Head-Fi meet and listened to the Grado lineup?

They all have the same exact sound signature, and who said anything about mods?
Of course they can sound ok when they're modified,

Also grado modding community is dwarfed by the community around the T50.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Unfortunately, I hate to break it to you, but this is untrue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Literally every grado I've heard did nothing to impress me, almost everything in their price ranges makes them fail in comparison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Grado's I think are the most modified brand of headphones ever in history of headphones, I know the ones I had her a certain wood open back mod, it made them a little warmer, still was not for me.
> 
> Regardless, that is an uneducated comment Gofspar. ( I hate Grado as well, but yeah they are niche community in a already niche market)


T50RP.... Everyone and their dog has a mod for them doe...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Grado's I think are the most modified brand of headphones ever in history of headphones, I know the ones I had her a certain wood open back mod, it made them a little warmer, still was not for me.
> 
> Regardless, that is an uneducated comment Gofspar. ( I hate Grado as well, but yeah they are niche community in a already niche market)


Yeah. It's a desired sound signature that I can't say I've heard in many other headphones. If there was hate for it's soundstage (which is pretty non-existent) I'd understand, but most people listen to the SR60i/e and then go up to the SR225 and think it all sounds the same...and for the most part it's true. Very negligible differences and ultimately not much reason to not just start out with something like the SR125. The SR325 and other select ones have a great sound to them that is further proved with the right system.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> have you ever even gone to a SBAF/Head-Fi meet and listened to the Grado lineup?
> 
> They all have the same exact sound signature, and who said anything about mods?
> Of course they can sound ok when they're modified,
> 
> Also grado modding community is dwarfed by the community around the T50.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Literally every grado I've heard did nothing to impress me, almost everything in their price ranges makes them fail in comparison.
> T50RP.... Everyone and their dog has a mod for them doe...


giggity.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Whoooooooo, got my tracking info for my Audio DG NFB-11... Now to wait through those few painful days of impatience while it gets here...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Whoooooooo, got my tracking info for my Audio DG NFB-11... Now to wait through those few painful days of impatience while it gets here...


How many mw at 300 ohms does it do? You may not need your Gustard after all, looks like a beefy amp.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How many mw at 300 ohms does it do? You may not need your Gustard after all, looks like a beefy amp.


Supposedly 300mw at 300 Ohm. I say supposedly because they didn't really list all that many of the "common" impendences (16, 32, 64, and 150) that many other companies list, as well as the fact that power production appears to be listed as if it were a linear plot (25 to 50 Ohms stated power is effectively halved, same for 50 to 100 Ohms, it's cut down to a third when you go 100 to 300 Ohms, and then halved again going from 300 to 600 Ohms). Gets decent reviews though, and best of all it was relatively inexpensive in the grand scheme of things. I'm going to have to re-organize how my desk is set up though, because I'm not putting something that big, heavy, and uses Class A on one of the acrylic tabletops my Obutto R3volution has


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We used to be Canadian based up until the Wikia buyout ~_^
> 
> As for price and the average Joe... I find it sad that a $300 pair of Beats headphones is omg amazing, yet the "boring looking, where's the bass" (despite it being there) headphones that don't actually suck and are decent (Sennheiser, Beyerdynamic, AKG, insert other proper company that has the audio guys in charge and not marketing here) are considered pointless and too expensive. *i've known guys who will willingly shell out $500 for a shirt - yup A SINGLE shirt - that will then look at me in my 3/$10 tshirts... And they wonder why I'm able to have so many "nice things around me".*
> 
> ...Then again, the only reason I haven't invested in a decent two channel system for my computer (and hubby's) is the simple fact we live in an old apartment building.... And even then I'd still put a decent amount of money into a headphone setup because there are strengths to both kinds of setup.


I've had similar situations with my friends a number of times







. It's a very depressing discussion when it's someone in an upper income bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ,
> Is Sennheiser considered Germany or Ireland? I know it's HQ is Germany, but I think for over a decade now the flagships are made in Ireland


They're German. I know the HD800/S are made in Germany and presumably Orpheus is as well.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> grados are for old deaf people that need huge treble spikes to compensate for deafness, LOL
> 
> Literally sound like answering machines.


The GS1000 arent like... insanly spiky or bright, it just sounds extremly thin and bad. Does sound pretty live tho! Lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've had similar situations with my friends a number of times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a very depressing discussion when it's someone in an upper income bracket.
> They're German. I know the HD800/S are made in Germany and presumably Orpheus is as well.


Yeah rich people can be weird, my relatives in England are pretty rich, my cousin showed me a 7,000 pound watch he bought, so like 10 grand cash... ******ed... but hey w.e 5 years ago I was living on canned food to get by, so its hard to relate to those types. lol I do ok these days, but yeah


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Damn this thread moves fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Fulla 2 shipped the same day and will arrive Sat also. I hear the F2 is having some connection issues with Android and Apple. I hope i dont get any of those as this will be primarily for mobile purposes for me.


Excellent! Thanks for the heads up on the Android/Apple issue. I will have to get myself a micro-micro cable to try that out. I was honestly only planning to use the amp portion of the F2 for my phone, and the DAC/Amp portion for my desktop.

Changing the topic, since I have a bad habit of mashing F5 on tracking labels, I have received notification that my DT770 and mod supplies are currently out for delivery


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Excellent! Thanks for the heads up on the Android/Apple issue. I will have to get myself a micro-micro cable to try that out. I was honestly only planning to use the amp portion of the F2 for my phone, and the DAC/Amp portion for my desktop.
> 
> Changing the topic, since I have a bad habit of mashing F5 on tracking labels, I have received notification that my DT770 and mod supplies are currently out for delivery


tinkering is always fun... I took apart a couple of cheap headphones recently just to see what the innards looked like DDD I just can't for my HD6xx to get here, with that custom cable... I just hope my Fulla 2 handles them ok, I am a little worried it won't but Pez says it sounds ok, but eh...


----------



## jayfkay

Why not admit that it was an impulsive buy and not overhype yourself? I am gonna be honest, from what I am reading I dont think you will be blown away by those headphones considering what cans you had previously.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> Why not admit that it was an impulsive buy and not overhype yourself? I am gonna be honest, from what I am reading I dont think you will be blown away by those headphones considering what cans you had previously.


I already know what the HD650 sounds like, and I want something laid back for movies/gaming, etc. ZMF Vibros are better yes, but vibros are bulky, expensive maintenance ($50 earpads that need replaced every few years, wood warps in dry air and you have to baby it) and traveling Europe with them would have been a pain in the butt so heavy and bulky... also only reason I refunded HD650 was they were not $350 good imo, but for $199 shipped... yeah I can swallow that easier.

I imagine someday after I graduate, I may get the ZMF Blackwood, and ask Zach to balance it with an XLR cable, and grab a jotunheim, use my fulla 2 for the dac.


----------



## Aventadoor

Why dident you buy a Hifiman HE-400S?
Cleaner/clearer sound and not the horrible bass the HD650 have.
I really miss having a planer can tbh.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Why dident you buy a Hifiman HE-400S?
> Cleaner/clearer sound and not the horrible bass the HD650 have.
> I really miss having a planer can tbh.


I have owned HE-400s before, with focus pads. I think i paid 200 and sold them for 200. they were good sure... but they didn't have the detail for me. imaging was better on my 9500s

my favorite setup is still shp-9500 with hm5 leather and fulla 2. i may end up selling hd6xx not sure yet. will give it a bit and see. if fulla 2 doesn't give soundstage i may sell, simply because my 9500 gives me everything i want already, and its the can i took to europe last time with no regrets.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I've had similar situations with my friends a number of times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's a very depressing discussion when it's someone in an upper income bracket


It just seems so weird to spend so much on something you won't use often, or will see a lot of abuse over time and wind up wearing out... Most I've ever spent on pants was $125 CAD but those were for US made Tripp NYC's that had a really specific pattern to them. I still have them, despite putting them through quite the thrashing over ten years. Sure aren't as pretty as day one though!









Then again, three quarters of my wardrobe now is work clothing, so you can guess how often I go out these days









In audio stuff... I suspect I'll have to wait until Monday at the earliest to get to listen to my NFB-11 since DHL hasn't shown it being actually picked up yet. Oh well, world won't end.


----------



## Simmons572

Just notified that my headphones arrived at home. 2 hours of work to go....


----------



## caenlen

Just fyi everyone, brainwavz HM5 pads all of them are on sale for $19.99... usually 29.99, i linked the leather, but the velour as well, ones all colors are also 19.99. i think I am going to grab me 3 of them for stock, 3 diff colors this time. its my fav pad. pop the leather hm5 on the shp-9500 and it sounds better than HD650 (imo) stock it doesnt come close. its insane how much these pads change sound signature on some cans.

https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Replacement-Memory-Foam-Earpads/dp/B00MFDT894/ref=pd_sim_23_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00MFDT894&pd_rd_r=N0MSB5ZCQJARXDB52YE2&pd_rd_w=aaTAx&pd_rd_wg=IvV7X&psc=1&refRID=N0MSB5ZCQJARXDB52YE2


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How many mw at 300 ohms does it do? You may not need your Gustard after all, looks like a beefy amp.


Im sorry, did you just talk about power figures again.


----------



## silvrr

@caenlen you are selling your Hd6xx already? This is a new record, you are selling before you actually receive them.

You really should stop reading forums and listening to the measurebaters so much. Get the HD6XX, listen to them and form your own opinion. If you keep following the forums and second guessing your gear you will never be happy and just keep swapping. Sit back and enjoy the music for a bit.

If you like trying new gear refine your listening and deceiving what you hear and work on becoming a reviewer. I really enjoy it, and have gotten my hands on some top notch gear.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHHA, I hope you're joking,
> Once you hear SR60e's, you've heard them all.


That is horribly untrue.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> @caenlen you are selling your Hd6xx already? This is a new record, you are selling before you actually receive them.
> 
> You really should stop reading forums and listening to the measurebaters so much. Get the HD6XX, listen to them and form your own opinion. If you keep following the forums and second guessing your gear you will never be happy and just keep swapping. Sit back and enjoy the music for a bit.
> 
> If you like trying new gear refine your listening and deceiving what you hear and work on becoming a reviewer. I really enjoy it, and have gotten my hands on some top notch gear.


OMG. I love you. Measurbaters is the word of the year for me.


----------



## Swolern

+1 to listen to the HD6XX with the Fulla 2 and decide with your own ears. Measurbaters


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> @caenlen you are selling your Hd6xx already? This is a new record, you are selling before you actually receive them.
> 
> You really should stop reading forums and listening to the measurebaters so much. Get the HD6XX, listen to them and form your own opinion. If you keep following the forums and second guessing your gear you will never be happy and just keep swapping. Sit back and enjoy the music for a bit.
> 
> If you like trying new gear refine your listening and deceiving what you hear and work on becoming a reviewer. I really enjoy it, and have gotten my hands on some top notch gear.


If he cared a lot about measurements I don't think he'd have his fondness for certain headphones. Say what one will, I do think they serve purpose to a point.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> @caenlen you are selling your Hd6xx already? This is a new record, you are selling before you actually receive them.


Mandatory reaction gif.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> If he cared a lot about measurements I don't think he'd have his fondness for certain headphones. Say what one will, I do think they serve purpose to a point.


Ehhhhhhhhhhh....... god damn it.

Yes and no.

The one way I find that testing does help is when you are trying to convey/prove your opinion. For instance if you say you thought a particular piece of gear had really sharp treble, then ideally you can graph the frequency response and prove it.

In this case your testing methodology only had to be good enough to prove a point.

Look at how tyll has handled the modded HD800 series. I think that was really tastefully done. They were able to show the 3K peak, and then showed how the mods handled that peak and the rest of that sound.

That is how testing is useful.

Now the flip side is that people think that they can use measurements to tell how headphones will sound. Barring any extreme issues like the 3K peak I just mentioned, this is absolutely wrong and potentially very harmful.

No one is going to have a setup that matches those testing conditions, so automatically the measurements are BS.

But to make matters worse, the measurements are not all that accurate to begin with. There are tons and tons of factors that are generally ignored for the sake of testing that come into full effect in real world applications.

Perfect example is the stax SR-009s which look pretty bad in testing, but sound great in the real world.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhhhh....... god damn it.
> 
> Yes and no.
> 
> The one way I find that testing does help is when you are trying to convey/prove your opinion. For instance if you say you thought a particular piece of gear had really sharp treble, then ideally you can graph the frequency response and prove it.
> 
> In this case your testing methodology only had to be good enough to prove a point.
> 
> Look at how tyll has handled the modded HD800 series. I think that was really tastefully done. They were able to show the 3K peak, and then showed how the mods handled that peak and the rest of that sound.
> 
> That is how testing is useful.
> 
> Now the flip side is that people think that they can use measurements to tell how headphones will sound. Barring any extreme issues like the 3K peak I just mentioned, this is absolutely wrong and potentially very harmful.
> 
> No one is going to have a setup that matches those testing conditions, so automatically the measurements are BS.
> 
> But to make matters worse, the measurements are not all that accurate to begin with. There are tons and tons of factors that are generally ignored for the sake of testing that come into full effect in real world applications.
> 
> Perfect example is the stax SR-009s which look pretty bad in testing, but sound great in the real world.


Don't you mean 6k peak? The HD800's "issue" was in the 6k range


----------



## Shardnax

At Tj: More or less what I was getting at. Though I do feel measurements are an acceptable baseline. Provided the person performing the measurements is competent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Don't you mean 6k peak? The HD800's "issue" was in the 6k range


Yeup. Close enough. Only off by a factor of 2.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> At Tj: More or less what I was getting at. Though I do feel measurements are an acceptable baseline. Provided the person performing the measurements is competent.


You kind of just proved one of my long standing points about measurements.

The reality of it is that you can not and should not use measurements for a baseline. They are just not accurate enough in their current state.

There are just too many factors that go into the sound quality of a headphone. If we go back to the HD800 example, we are forced to realize that a crap ton of people love those headphones despite the 6khz peak and the weak bass response.

Hypothetically speaking, someone using those measurements as a baseline could pass on the HD800s entirely when in reality they could have been perfect for his/her needs.

IMO, measurements should ONLY be used as props to aid a narrative. If you give them any more credit than that, then it just becomes a very slippery and dangerous slope.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You kind of just proved one of my long standing points about measurements.
> 
> The reality of it is that you can not and should not use measurements for a baseline. They are just not accurate enough in their current state.
> 
> There are just too many factors that go into the sound quality of a headphone. If we go back to the HD800 example, we are forced to realize that a crap ton of people love those headphones despite the 6khz peak and the weak bass response.
> 
> Hypothetically speaking, someone using those measurements as a baseline could pass on the HD800s entirely when in reality they could have been perfect for his/her needs.
> 
> IMO, measurements should ONLY be used as props to aid a narrative. If you give them any more credit than that, then it just becomes a very slippery and dangerous slope.


The peak really isn't even that bad, it's slightly lower than the mids & upper bass, it's probably the slight upper mid roll off then peak in 6k region then slight drop off again that makes it weird.
It doesn't bug me personally, I've tried mine with & without the super dupont, and while I do like the super dupont more, it doesn't bug me stock either.


----------



## Shardnax

I see measurements are as polarizing a topic as Grados







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The peak really isn't even that bad, it's slightly lower than the mids & upper bass, it's probably the slight upper mid roll off then peak in 6k region then slight drop off again that makes it weird.
> It doesn't bug me personally, I've tried mine with & without the super dupont, and while I do like the super dupont more, it doesn't bug me stock either.


I am using it as an example simply because of how well known/documented the issue is.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I see measurements are as polarizing a topic as Grados
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It isn't polarizing at all. There is a clear right and wrong here.

Here is a good way to think about it.

Frequency curves are like horse power charts for cars. Just because one car has a better horse power and torque curve does not mean it will be faster around a track.

You can not even use a horse power figure as a base line to make your predictions. Its JUST data that has to be factored in to a more complete assessment of the situations.

Even if we had truly independent companies doing full lab grade testing of audio gear (which we dont), the measurements are 1 part of a big picture that you have to consider when buying a pair of headphones.

There are literally thousands of factors that impact sound quality. When someone "measures" gear without considering all the variables, all they are then doing is demonstrably normalizing the data.

This is not a bad thing SO LONG AS you keep it within the context of using the numbers to aid your narrative. But if you start accepting the measurements as a credible base line, thennnnnnn idk what to tell you.

The worst thing (and the reason I don't blame anyone for thinking this way) is because it is sooooooooo easy to do. Going out and listening to all of these headphones is darn near impossible.

I have heard god knows how many headphones, and there is still a long list of stuff I have not heard to include the philips shp-9500 that caenlen goes on and on about.

So if it is difficult for me to do, then I can only imagine how other people might feel. Measurements are so easy to find and use that it is pretty much impossible not to be tempted by them. But the fact of the matter remains that the measurements we generally see are half baked at best.


----------



## Shardnax

Nevermind.


----------



## caenlen

HD650 just sounds boring, its amazing yes yes yes, but the hype built around this can is insane... someone offered me a ZMF Blackwood for $190 plus my HD6xx... I think I am going to take him up on it. $650 flagship can from ZMF...


----------



## Spork13

I never used to really believe in "burn in" with SS gear.
My Feliks Elise manual said it would take quite a few hours to sound it's best, but I assumed that was for the tubes to burn in, not the rest of it.
I have had to reconsider.
My (current) Stax amp is SS, and it's 20-30 years old, but it was repaired and reconditioned with all new caps (and a few other bits) 4 weeks ago, and in the last week it has gone from sounding great to sounding fantastic!
In particular, the bass, the texture, the layering, and THE BASS!
I can't believe anyone could listen to a pair of 404's and an appropriate amp and find it bass shy.
Can hardly wait for the new gear to arrive as it's supposed to be better in every way...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD650 just sounds boring, its amazing yes yes yes, but the hype built around this can is insane... someone offered me a ZMF Blackwood for $190 plus my HD6xx... I think I am going to take him up on it. $650 flagship can from ZMF...


Perhaps you should take some more time to think it over.


----------



## Alex132

I love the HD650. They are relatively neutral with the right EQ and warm and laid-back enough to make them very nice for orchestral or low-tempo stuff. Even 128bpm electronic music is perfectly fine on them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Perhaps you should take some more time to think it over.


It's a pretty good offer on the ZMF Blackwood though quite honestly, I personally found the ZMF VIbro MKII to have better sound than the HD650, to be fair it does cost more money. $500 vs $300, and Blackwood is $650, I have read Blackwood has soundstage almost as big as TH-900, but Blackwood is better in mids than TH-900. Seems like a good compromise to me, still an immense soundstage/imaging for a little better in the mids.

Pretty sure I am going to do it, just waiting on the guy to send me some pics.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I love the HD650. They are relatively neutral with the right EQ and warm and laid-back enough to make them very nice for orchestral or low-tempo stuff. Even 128bpm electronic music is perfectly fine on them.


The only good song from TMHS


----------



## Speedster159

I have a simple question..

Sennheiser HD429 or Audio-Technica M30X?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's a pretty good offer on the ZMF Blackwood though quite honestly, I personally found the ZMF VIbro MKII to have better sound than the HD650, to be fair it does cost more money. $500 vs $300, and Blackwood is $650, I have read Blackwood has soundstage almost as big as TH-900, but Blackwood is better in mids than TH-900. Seems like a good compromise to me, still an immense soundstage/imaging for a little better in the mids.
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to do it, just waiting on the guy to send me some pics.


On the other hand, you know you don't particularly dislike the HD650. Eikon and Atticus are out in a few months aren't they? It might not hurt to wait and see if they affect the value of their old cans and stick with a pair you know you don't hate in the meantime.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's a pretty good offer on the ZMF Blackwood though quite honestly, I personally found the ZMF VIbro MKII to have better sound than the HD650, to be fair it does cost more money. $500 vs $300, and Blackwood is $650, I have read Blackwood has soundstage almost as big as TH-900, but Blackwood is better in mids than TH-900. Seems like a good compromise to me, still an immense soundstage/imaging for a little better in the mids.
> 
> Pretty sure I am going to do it, just waiting on the guy to send me some pics.


As I told you ^^

I dont wanna miss the crystal clear seperation and punchy bass that the t50s provide in any can anymore.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I have a simple question..
> 
> Sennheiser HD429 or Audio-Technica M30X?


HD429.


----------



## Gilles3000

@Tjj226 Angel IIRC, you mention using extra shielding in your cables, care to share what you use? I remember last time I looked at doing my own shielding I couldn't find anything affordable other than solder braid(which I'm not even sure would work well).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel IIRC, you mention using extra shielding in your cables, care to share what you use? I remember last time I looked at doing my own shielding I couldn't find anything affordable other than solder braid(which I'm not even sure would work well).


I know my HD6xx cables use Cardas soldering, Neutrik interconnects full gold pin, and "double the core".

I have no idea what any of that means, that's just what the guy who makes them told me lol but he said they have extra shielding so I dunno one of those terms probably means that


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I know my HD6xx cables use Cardas soldering, Neutrik interconnects full gold pin, and "double the core".
> 
> I have no idea what any of that means, that's just what the guy who makes them told me lol but he said they have extra shielding so I dunno one of those terms probably means that


Cardas is overpriced "audio grade" snake solder. Neutriks are nice quality connectors and very fairly priced. Not sure what he means by double the core, maybe double the wire gauge or maybe using 2 wires for each connection which isn't uncommon.

But I'm pretty sure none of those refers to shielding.

Edit: or he might just using an off the shelf 2 core shielded audio cable? You could cut off the heat-shrink and find out.








Edit2: looking back at the pictures he's definitely not using 2 core wire, wouldn't be able to twist it otherwise


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Cardas is overpriced "audio grade" snake solder. Neutriks are nice quality connectors and very fairly priced. Not sure what he means by double the core, maybe double the wire gauge or maybe using 2 wires for each connection which isn't uncommon.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure none of those refers to shielding.
> 
> Edit: or he might just using an off the shelf 2 core shielded audio cable? You could cut off the heat-shrink and find out.


no thanks lol, they are pretty cables though. and they are double wired yes


----------



## Dagamus NM

To understand what shielding is you need to understand why you need it first.

When you have a charge in motion, in this case an electron moving along the surface of a conductor, there is a complementary magnetic field generated perpendicular to the axis of motion of the charge. The strength of the magnetic field is proportional to the velocity of the charge (voltage) and the magnitude of the charge (number of electrons or current).

Knowing that a changing magnetic field in a conductor induces a current opposite to the direction of current that generated the magnetic field is important. This is how transformers, generators, motors, and a whole host of electronic devices work.

Because electric and magnetic fields are inter-related, electronic devices are susceptible to electromagnetic interference. EMI.

By placing a metal sleeve, usually woven over a signal carrying wire you shield or isolate the signal from EMI. Is this a concern in headphone wires? Not likely. Probably won't hurt, but will increase the diameter and thickness of the cable. Usually you see this in wiring carrying low voltage adjacent to a large EMI generator. Engines generate EMI, alternators generate even more, high voltage high current cables generate EMI.

Listening to a car radio and passing high voltage transmission lines often gives radio interference. This is the force of the magnetic field interacting with the electrons in the radio itself and applying forces to the moving electrons in the antennae to interrupt the signal.

So unless you sit next to large transformers, ride electric trains or buses, or think the implant in your head is causing signal distortion in your headphone cables, it is mostly placebo.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no thanks lol, they are pretty cables though. and they are double wired yes


Just had another look at the pics, looks like a regular 1 right, 1 left, 2 grounds cable to me. What I understand as double wired is 8 wires/cable. Still pretty cables though.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> To understand what shielding is you need to understand why you need it first.
> ....Snip
> 
> So unless you sit next to large transformers, ride electric trains or buses, or think the implant in your head is causing signal distortion in your headphone cables, it is mostly placebo.


Nicely written, thanks.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> To understand what shielding is you need to understand why you need it first.
> 
> So unless you sit next to large transformers, ride electric trains or buses, or think the implant in your head is causing signal distortion in your headphone cables, it is mostly placebo.


I'm still good on the basics of EMI i think, but thanks for the refresh anyway









I'm sitting next to an R9-290 that kicks out a fair amount of EMI when its under load, although I think its mostly affecting my audio trough USB power rather than my headphones cable. Doubt much of it actually makes it trough the case.

So shielding the wire was more of a " nice to have", "why not" thing rather than a "need to have".


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Cardas is overpriced "audio grade" snake solder. Neutriks are nice quality connectors and very fairly priced. Not sure what he means by double the core, maybe double the wire gauge or maybe using 2 wires for each connection which isn't uncommon.
> 
> But I'm pretty sure none of those refers to shielding.
> 
> Edit: or he might just using an off the shelf 2 core shielded audio cable? You could cut off the heat-shrink and find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit2: looking back at the pictures he's definitely not using 2 core wire, wouldn't be able to twist it otherwise


Actually no it isn't.

Cardas solder melts at a lower temp, so when you are working with really delicate hardware that is very sensitive to heat, cardas solder is very very nice to use.

I have tried a few different solder types? companies? products? what ever you want to call it.

Cardas solder doesn't pop, its super thin and easy to work with, and you generally end up with really solid solder joints.

To me cardas is like snap on. Are you going to pay out the butt for it? Yes. Is it always worth it? No. But if you are working on a really important project that you have already spent a lot of time and money on, then cardas is the only thing you should use.

The other thing is that cardas solder really is not that expensive. A quarter pound of solder is 26 bucks. Most other solders range from 10-20 bucks, so the premium is not astronomical by any means.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> To understand what shielding is you need to understand why you need it first.
> 
> When you have a charge in motion, in this case an electron moving along the surface of a conductor, there is a complementary magnetic field generated perpendicular to the axis of motion of the charge. The strength of the magnetic field is proportional to the velocity of the charge (voltage) and the magnitude of the charge (number of electrons or current).
> 
> Knowing that a changing magnetic field in a conductor induces a current opposite to the direction of current that generated the magnetic field is important. This is how transformers, generators, motors, and a whole host of electronic devices work.
> 
> Because electric and magnetic fields are inter-related, electronic devices are susceptible to electromagnetic interference. EMI.
> 
> By placing a metal sleeve, usually woven over a signal carrying wire you shield or isolate the signal from EMI. Is this a concern in headphone wires? Not likely. Probably won't hurt, but will increase the diameter and thickness of the cable. Usually you see this in wiring carrying low voltage adjacent to a large EMI generator. Engines generate EMI, alternators generate even more, high voltage high current cables generate EMI.
> 
> Listening to a car radio and passing high voltage transmission lines often gives radio interference. This is the force of the magnetic field interacting with the electrons in the radio itself and applying forces to the moving electrons in the antennae to interrupt the signal.
> 
> So unless you sit next to large transformers, ride electric trains or buses, or think the implant in your head is causing signal distortion in your headphone cables, it is mostly placebo.


See but some of us ARE sitting next to a metric but ton of transformers. I have probably close to 30 pounds of iron keeping my feet warm right now lol.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> **Insert any good lead based solder here** doesn't pop, its super thin and easy to work with, and you generally end up with really solid solder joints.


FIFY


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel IIRC, you mention using extra shielding in your cables, care to share what you use? I remember last time I looked at doing my own shielding I couldn't find anything affordable other than solder braid(which I'm not even sure would work well).


Uhhhhh I do not add shielding to the cables.

I use mogami cable which has a good bit of shielding already in the cable.

Do you mean sheathing? Cause for that I just use some good quality paracord.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhh I do not add shielding to the cables.
> 
> I use mogami cable which has a good bit of shielding already in the cable.
> 
> Do you mean sheathing? Cause for that I just use some good quality paracord.


Ah, my bad then, didn't mean sheathing, just remembered it incorrectly.

Mogami cables are great indeed, and the shielding is most likely better than anything of reasonable cost and/or size I'd be able to make at home.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> See but some of us ARE sitting next to a metric but ton of transformers. I have probably close to 30 pounds of iron keeping my feet warm right now lol.


Then you know shielding is good. Shell type transformers help reduce EMI a bit. If you are running kilo or mega voltage out of your transformer then you definitely could see some interference.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Ah, my bad then, didn't mean sheathing, just remembered it incorrectly.
> 
> Mogami cables are great indeed, and the shielding is most likely better than anything of reasonable cost and/or size I'd be able to make at home.


Not only that, but the nice thing is that most guitar centers carry spools of mogami cable. So if you ever run out, or need some patch cable fast, you don't have to wait for days to get it.


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I have a simple question..
> 
> Sennheiser HD429 or Audio-Technica M30X?
> 
> 
> 
> HD429.
Click to expand...

What's bad with the M30x?

I have both right now but I'm not sure which one to keep on using... haha. What I hate about the HD429 is the band is VERY loose! Tilt my head to one side and the cup drops from the head.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What's bad with the M30x?
> 
> I have both right now but I'm not sure which one to keep on using... haha. What I hate about the HD429 is the band is VERY loose! Tilt my head to one side and the cup drops from the head.


Just test songs on each one, and decide which sounds best to you, then get rid of the other one. Since you have both, its up to your personal audio preferences.

I'm getting tired of seeing The Rock GIF, so here is a random picture of my pup, enjoy


----------



## Zillerella

Ohh god the Hifiman HE-400I sounds amazing. Im really glad I went with those









Question: I have a Antlion Modmic. Does it damage the magnets indside the can, when I attach the modmic magnet?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Ohh god the Hifiman HE-400I sounds amazing. Im really glad I went with those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: I have a Antlion Modmic. Does it damage the magnets indside the can, when I attach the modmic magnet?


I highly doubt it can damage any can lol

I am tempted to try the HE400i now... mmm DD


----------



## Zillerella

Then I will attach the magnet









Also the box it comes in is just next level.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zillerella*
> 
> Then I will attach the magnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the box it comes in is just next level.


fyi if you remove the grills from the sides of the earcups, it increases the soundstage and overall sound quality of the he400i. (put your hands over the grills and listen to music) see how bad it sounds? remove the grills, give it more air







gets even betters, its like there are an extra pair of hands on it


----------



## Alex132

Similar mod with the HD555 to 'make' them HD595 (before the drivers were changed). It reduces bass - but increases breathing and soundstaging.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Similar mod with the HD555 to 'make' them HD595 (before the drivers were changed). It reduces bass - but increases breathing and soundstaging.


bass doesn't take a hit on he400i though, planar gods ~


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Similar mod with the HD555 to 'make' them HD595 (before the drivers were changed). It reduces bass - but increases breathing and soundstaging.
> 
> 
> 
> bass doesn't take a hit on he400i though, planar gods ~
Click to expand...

They, technically, will. But it won't be as noticeable. The HD555 seriously lacked any low-end power to begin with, so removing that was noticeable (although very slight still).


----------



## Zillerella

Im just going to leave them as they are









But thanks for the tip.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey folks. I owned a DT 990 pro and a HD598 before.... Sold them though and will rebuy a new can.

Given that 150 US dollar price range, is there anything else I should consider? Might rebuy a Dt990 pro for better bass.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. I owned a DT 990 pro and a HD598 before.... Sold them though and will rebuy a new can.
> 
> Given that 150 US dollar price range, is there anything else I should consider? Might rebuy a Dt990 pro for better bass.


Hey iARDAS. What are you going to be running them off of, amp/dac? And primarily for mobile or desktop use?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Hey iARDAS. What are you going to be running them off of, amp/dac? And primarily for mobile or desktop use?


Hey buddy.

Strictly for Desktop use with a Sound Blaster Z...

I used both of those headphones with a soundblaste rZ before. Both were good but DT990pro felt a bit more alive to me. Just wondering if there is something better.

This is for gaming music and movies.


----------



## Simmons572

The DT 770's arrived on Thursday, and the Fulla 2 and all of the accessories I picked out for it arrived today.




Spoiler: DT 770s, Fulla 2 and Accessories
















IMO, there are noticeable differences between DT 770 16 Ohm and the DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm cans.

The bass in the 80 Ohms is a lot tighter, the upper mids and highs are much stronger, and the pads on these are much more comfortable. They sound great!

Also, the removable cable mod went well. I had a couple issues with it (which is why the female jack is sticking out so far), but I am happy with the results.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey buddy.
> 
> Strictly for Desktop use with a Sound Blaster Z...
> 
> I used both of those headphones with a soundblaste rZ before. Both were good but DT990pro felt a bit more alive to me. Just wondering if there is something better.
> 
> This is for gaming music and movies.


I like the DT880s better than the 990 as the 880 has more of a linear sound signature, and the 990 has more recessed mids. If your looking for more impactful bass you can go semi-closed cans with the Fostex T50RP MK3 or even better bass with the closed Denon d2000, which can be found used for around $200 used sometimes.


----------



## jayfkay

yeah the t50s are phenomenal, tho supposedly require an expensive amp to sound their best - and their bass doesnt go very deep.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I like the DT880s better than the 990 as the 880 has more of a linear sound signature, and the 990 has more recessed mids. If your looking for more impactful bass you can go semi-closed cans with the Fostex T50RP MK3 or even better bass with the closed Denon d2000, which can be found used for around $200 used sometimes.


I second all of this.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I like the DT880s better than the 990 as the 880 has more of a linear sound signature, and the 990 has more recessed mids. If your looking for more impactful bass you can go semi-closed cans with the Fostex T50RP MK3 or even better bass with the closed Denon d2000, which can be found used for around $200 used sometimes.


Thank you for the answer.. +rep...

Hmmmmm soo tough decision.... I am now in between Dt880 pro and Fostex T50...

Is the Fostex good for all gaming music and movies? That is what I am leaning towards currently as that is somthing I never tried before and the price seems fair.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you for the answer.. +rep...
> 
> Hmmmmm soo tough decision.... I am now in between Dt880 pro and Fostex T50...
> 
> Is the Fostex good for all gaming music and movies? That is what I am leaning towards currently as that is somthing I never tried before and the price seems fair.


The DT880s are better out of the box.

The fostex headphones are ok, but they need better pads if you want to use them for movies. After 30 minutes or so, those pads wont be your friends.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> yeah the t50s are phenomenal, tho supposedly require an expensive amp to sound their best - and their bass doesnt go very deep.


The T50s will still sound pretty good with his setup. Good thing about the T50s as well as the 880s is scalability. Better hardware(amp/dac) will make them sound even better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thank you for the answer.. +rep...
> 
> Hmmmmm soo tough decision.... I am now in between Dt880 pro and Fostex T50...
> 
> Is the Fostex good for all gaming music and movies? That is what I am leaning towards currently as that is somthing I never tried before and the price seems fair.


Thats a tough one. I would say i prefer the 880 for music because of the more open, airy sound. And the T50 for movies due to the punchier bass. Depends on preference, and type of music you listen too also.

Later on down the road when your ready to upgrade your audio get yourself an external amp/dac, they sound so much better than internal sound cards, and good external devices are getting cheap now days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The DT880s are better out of the box.
> 
> The fostex headphones are ok, but they need better pads if you want to use them for movies. After 30 minutes or so, those pads wont be your friends.


Agreed the 880s are little pillow clouds stock and are hard to beat comfort wise.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey folks. I owned a DT 990 pro and a HD598 before.... Sold them though and will rebuy a new can.
> 
> Given that 150 US dollar price range, is there anything else I should consider? Might rebuy a Dt990 pro for better bass.


Philips SHP-9500, pop off stock pads (takes some force but you won't break anything), put on HM5 leather (wraps around entire can). Sounds better than HD650 and other $500 midrange cans (imo).

If you want bass, Fostex T20RP MKIII owns Denon D2000 and the T50s and costs same as T50s, and pads don't need replaced on the T20s. Infact changing the pads ruins the sound on the T20s. Schiit Fulla 2 (European site) powers it wonderfull and increases its soundstage.

Personally T50s, T20s, and D2000 are not good for movies and games, because they are not long wearing cans, D2000 are quite heavy with a thick annoying cable, clamp is strong on the T50s and T20s, T50s are not good for gaming due to no soundstage unless you have an amp that creates soundstage.

Save yourself some money. SHP-9500 + HM5 leather pads. will blow you away. super super comfy as well, very lightweight. and your soundcard will be plenty to power them


----------



## twerk

Had some time to listen to my TH-X00 Ebonies, sadly only with my DACport Slim. First impressions are very positive.

I don't want to provide my verdict until I've had chance to audition them with a proper amp though. Will follow up soon.

Serial number #81 which is pretty cool!


----------



## Speedster159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> What's bad with the M30x?
> 
> I have both right now but I'm not sure which one to keep on using... haha. What I hate about the HD429 is the band is VERY loose! Tilt my head to one side and the cup drops from the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Just test songs on each one, and decide which sounds best to you, then get rid of the other one. Since you have both, its up to your personal audio preferences.
> 
> I'm getting tired of seeing The Rock GIF, so here is a random picture of my pup, enjoy
Click to expand...

I have and the M30x seems to have more low end than the HD429. Other than the it seems like the M30x reveals more I think?

I've had the HD429 for years and the band has gotten loose, any recommendations on tightening it up again? The M30X is technically not mine right now, it's a household's but I am planning on getting my own.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Had some time to listen to my TH-X00 Ebonies, sadly only with my DACport Slim. First impressions are very positive.
> 
> I don't want to provide my verdict until I've had chance to audition them with a proper amp though. Will follow up soon.
> 
> Serial number #81 which is pretty cool!


Well the blackwood deal I was working on fell through, so it looks like I may be bringing HD6xx to Europe with me if we ever do get to meet up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I have and the M30x seems to have more low end than the HD429. Other than the it seems like the M30x reveals more I think?
> 
> I've had the HD429 for years and the band has gotten loose, any recommendations on tightening it up again? The M30X is technically not mine right now, it's a household's but I am planning on getting my own.


I have some brand new (no box) Audio Technica M20x, if your willing to pay shipping, I will send them to you for free. You could maybe (tape some paper towel under the headband of the 429s until its firm enough to sit on your head proper, what budget are you willing to spend? I highly highly recommend you buy some Philips SHP-9500 ($50 new), not sure, can you order from American websites?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> tinkering is always fun... I took apart a couple of cheap headphones recently just to see what the innards looked like DDD I just can't for my HD6xx to get here, with that custom cable... I just hope my Fulla 2 handles them ok, I am a little worried it won't but Pez says it sounds ok, but eh...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> The DT 770's arrived on Thursday, and the Fulla 2 and all of the accessories I picked out for it arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DT 770s, Fulla 2 and Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, there are noticeable differences between DT 770 16 Ohm and the DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm cans.
> 
> The bass in the 80 Ohms is a lot tighter, the upper mids and highs are much stronger, and the pads on these are much more comfortable. They sound great!
> 
> Also, the removable cable mod went well. I had a couple issues with it (which is why the female jack is sticking out so far), but I am happy with the results.


Very nice! Looks like you had fun doing it. Also nice to be able to do something and feel proud of that work







.

Love the fact that the Fulla 2 fits in the case...even if it can't close







.

Also, after a long weekend, I am moved....and of course one of the first things to be done was to set up the office for the Mrs. and I. Extremely happy to take this step in my life (moving







). Also, loving the more appropriate desk.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, looks like I might have my new shiny to play with tomorrow as it's currently on a plane from the US hub to my city.... Wooohooooo!


----------



## catbuster

Oke i need help again







still cant decide on headphones... i did a lot of research past few weeks...

I need closed headphones with *good noise isolation* - my neighbours are from hell...

I would use headphones only at home. I listen to all kind of music some electro, rap, rock, metal... not into classics...

Budged around 100-150 eur, i have no amp/dac right now, but would purchase later i think...

What i was looking at...

Creative aurvana live - great price, but leaky headphones







aurvana 2 seems worse for double the price
Audio technica m50x - over hyped? pricey in europe maybe get m40x?
Beyerdynamics dt 770 80ohm? needs amp??, 32 ohm version has worse pads?
Beyerdynamics custom one pros - has great deal on amazon.co.uk now...
Sennheiser HD 280 - not sure how confortable they are, i have long pc sesions...

Halp!

for now i feel like getting Beyerdynamics dt 770 80ohm and later buying some cheap amp/daco combo


----------



## caenlen

@pez nice setup

@catbuster I have heard the 32 ohm version of DT770 sounds the same basically, if you just want to get that one I guess and no amp needed


----------



## Zillerella

The DT770 Ohm does not need an amp, but will benefit from one


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Very nice! Looks like you had fun doing it. Also nice to be able to do something and feel proud of that work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Love the fact that the Fulla 2 fits in the case...even if it can't close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, after a long weekend, I am moved....and of course one of the first things to be done was to set up the office for the Mrs. and I. Extremely happy to take this step in my life (moving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Also, loving the more appropriate desk.


Nice. Well.... Aside from those icky tiny keyboards







. What switches are they, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Nice. Well.... Aside from those icky tiny keyboards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What switches are they, if you don't mind my asking?


His is Razer brand... so Razer switch, they have their own they don't use cherry. I need my num pad even though I rarely use it, lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> The DT 770's arrived on Thursday, and the Fulla 2 and all of the accessories I picked out for it arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: DT 770s, Fulla 2 and Accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, there are noticeable differences between DT 770 16 Ohm and the DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm cans.
> 
> The bass in the 80 Ohms is a lot tighter, the upper mids and highs are much stronger, and the pads on these are much more comfortable. They sound great!
> 
> Also, the removable cable mod went well. I had a couple issues with it (which is why the female jack is sticking out so far), but I am happy with the results.


How are you liking the Fulla 2? Just curious


----------



## Swolern

I must say im loving my Schiit Fulla 2 so far. Im using it as a mobile device with my iphone via USB. Its one of best bang for the buck amp/dac solutions that i have heard to date! Highly recommended. Now i need to pick up a Anker battery.

Also read this quote about it. Pretty amazing!
Quote:


> If you are questioning the ability of the fulla 2 to drive High impedance cans, I am Currently Driving Beyerdynamic, DT990 600 Ohm HP's with the Fulla 2. With Albums that are recorded on the louder side, it is way more than enough. Volume at 12 o clock is getting a little to loud. With Albums that are not loudness" Enhanced " You will need to get it up near the 3- 4 O clock position for a loud enough to enjoy but not loud enough to hurt level. The DT990's are meant to pair with My Valhalla 2 Once the Freya comes out, but I was curious.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 
> 
> I must say im loving my Schiit Fulla 2 so far. Im using it as a mobile device with my iphone via USB. Its one of best bang for the buck amp/dac solutions that i have heard to date! Highly recommended. Now i need to pick up a Anker battery.
> 
> Also read this quote about it. Pretty amazing!


Aye, Fulla 2 can handle stuff certainly, however, my xduoo TA-01 pumps out 2 watts at 32 ohm, and swapping back and forth on the same songs with same cans, I notice much more of a punch to the overall slam of everything. That being said, for all my low ohm cans, I prefer the fulla 2 because of the extra soundstage/imaging it is giving me


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How are you liking the Fulla 2? Just curious


So far, I am enjoying it! It sounds a bit different from my O2/ODAC stack, but I need more time to put my finger on exactly what sounds different.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> So far, I am enjoying it! It sounds a bit different from my O2/ODAC stack, but I need more time to put my finger on exactly what sounds *better*


I fixed it for you, see the bold.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Now i need to pick up a Anker battery.
> 
> Also read this quote about it. Pretty amazing!


Just don't get one of their lipstick ones - spend the extra $5 and get one of their nicer brick ones. Easily twice the capacity, and I hey aren't anywhere near as awkward. Lipstick ones are closer to the size of a roll of toonies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I fixed it for you, see the bold.


Different is a much better term, even with the giant volume knob of doom.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I fixed it for you, see the bold.


What WhiteWulfe said. Like I said, it will take me some time to pick out what I like and dislike about both. My ears are not as finely tuned as most of the people in this thread, so it will take me some time to *attempt* to analyze the differences.









Also, hype and fanboyism is not my thing


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What WhiteWulfe said. Like I said, it will take me some time to pick out what I like and dislike about both. My ears are not as finely tuned as most of the people in this thread, so it will take me some time to *attempt* to analyze the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hype and fanboyism is not my thing


i definitely recommend taking the time to really listen and pour through your library to experience the full spectrum of new equipment. Personally, I am not a fan of rushing through audio equipment no matter how bored you are.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok guys. Back in the saddle.

These HE-500s have been my first pair of headphones in over a year.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might be selling my TH-X00's to get the E-MU Teak's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

D'awwwww, isn't it so cute.... My O2+ODAC Rev.B in its entirety isn't even as big as the power section of my new Audio GD NFB-11... How does it sound? Other than it sounding like "DHL drivers have no idea how to read directions" (I spent ten minutes on the phone having it redirected to work early in the morning, only for them to deliver it to my home two hours after I got home - nice interpretation of express!







) I have no idea because I spent the evening cooking food and rearranging my half of the living room... Odds are I'll give it a quick whirl tonight, and look into "breaking it in properly" tomorrow.



... On the flipside, my area is now nicer looking AND has a spot for the NFB-11 as well as am eventual headphone stand... Oh, you were expecting a pic of my area? Yeah right, it's still a disaster from moving everything around









Edit: I have, however, played with the volume knob and oh my gawds it's worthy of the good kind of expletives ^_^ Hubby wants one not only because of how it looks, but just how creamy smooth that volume knob is.


----------



## Swolern

Pretty good deal on some new cans. Especially the Nighthawks which are normally $600, $350 from manufacture holiday discount + the additional discount here. Plus Free ship/no tax.

-Focal Utopia for $3399.15,
- Hifiman HE-6/X(v2) for $1104.15,
-Focal Elear for $849.15
-Nighthawk for $296.44

*promo code:* HOLIDAYNOW

https://skybygramophone.com/collections/special-offers

I want those Utopias bad!! I must wait for a better deal though......


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good deal on some new cans.
> - Hifiman HE-6/X(v2) for $1104.15,


I don't think HE-X is HE-6


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good deal on some new cans. Especially the Nighthawks which are normally $600, $350 from manufacture holiday discount + the additional discount here. Plus Free ship/no tax.
> 
> -Focal Utopia for $3399.15,
> - Hifiman HE-6/X(v2) for $1104.15,
> -Focal Elear for $849.15
> -Nighthawk for $296.44
> 
> *promo code:* HOLIDAYNOW
> 
> https://skybygramophone.com/collections/special-offers
> 
> I want those Utopias bad!! I must wait for a better deal though......


HE-X doesn't sound anything like HE-6 or in anyway are related, but ok.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> What WhiteWulfe said. Like I said, it will take me some time to pick out what I like and dislike about both. My ears are not as finely tuned as most of the people in this thread, so it will take me some time to *attempt* to analyze the differences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, hype and fanboyism is not my thing


it was a joke bro


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I don't think HE-X is HE-6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> HE-X doesn't sound anything like HE-6 or in anyway are related, but ok.


Sheesh tough crowd for trying to share a deal. You guys are still asleep/ or still awake.







HE-X & HE-6 are both $1104.15 after discount.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Sheesh tough crowd for trying to share a deal. You guys are still asleep/ or still awake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE-X & HE-6 are both $1104.15 after discount.


ya this crowd needs to liven up a bit, im thinkin pub hoppin plus strip club plus some magic the gathering, hell yea!


----------



## Spork13

Tracking the progress of my new Stax HPs and amp.
They left New Jersey on the 9th and left the USA (New York) on the 13th.
Today (20th) they left Abu Dhabi in the UAE.

Does USPS actually know where Australia is?
The guy I swapped with got my package 2 days ago.

Doesn't look like I will have my new toys for xmas, just hope I get a day or 2 with them before I go away for a week in the new year.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ya this crowd needs to liven up a bit, im thinkin pub hoppin plus strip club plus some magic the gathering, hell yea!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good deal on some new cans. Especially the Nighthawks which are normally $600, $350 from manufacture holiday discount + the additional discount here. Plus Free ship/no tax.
> 
> -Focal Utopia for $3399.15,
> - Hifiman HE-6/X(v2) for $1104.15,
> -Focal Elear for $849.15
> -Nighthawk for $296.44
> 
> *promo code:* HOLIDAYNOW
> 
> https://skybygramophone.com/collections/special-offers
> 
> I want those Utopias bad!! I must wait for a better deal though......


When I filtered by Hifiman, HE-6 wasn't on the list, so I thought you were trying to say HE-X was HE-6 or a replacement for it or such.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Pretty good deal on some new cans. Especially the Nighthawks which are normally $600, $350 from manufacture holiday discount + the additional discount here. Plus Free ship/no tax.
> 
> -Focal Utopia for $3399.15,
> - Hifiman HE-6/X(v2) for $1104.15,
> -Focal Elear for $849.15
> -Nighthawk for $296.44
> 
> *promo code:* HOLIDAYNOW
> 
> https://skybygramophone.com/collections/special-offers
> 
> I want those Utopias bad!! I must wait for a better deal though......


I vote skip on the Utopias, and vacation more with your wife, bikini, Caribbean and sipping expensive drinks, hell yea, thats what I would do with 4 grand and a wife DD headphones are headphones

@swolern I grabbed those Nighthawks, thanks for the find


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I vote skip on the Utopias, and vacation more with your wife, bikini, Caribbean and sipping expensive drinks, hell yea, thats what I would do with 4 grand and a wife DD headphones are headphones
> 
> @swolern I grabbed those Nighthawks, thanks for the find


Me and the wife take about 3-4 vacations per year, so I need to relax with some audio bliss to recover from the vacations







And I have a different bank account for the hobby funds, which is good because if the wife would freak if she knew how much I spent on gear, lol. I picked up the Nighthawks too!







Holding off on the Utopias until I can find them for around $2K. As long as you get the gear at a good price you can own them for a year or so and sell with little to no loss. All in search of those "perfect" cans.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Me and the wife take about 3-4 vacations per year, so I need to relax with some audio bliss to recover from the vacations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I have a different bank account for the hobby funds, which is good because if the wife would freak if she knew how much I spent on gear, lol. I picked up the Nighthawks too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holding off on the Utopias until I can find them for around $2K. As long as you get the gear at a good price you can own them for a year or so and sell with little to no loss. All in search of those "perfect" cans.


Very nice mate, well I called the company of that website today, and the lady said they have 60 day return policy no restocking fee, simply try out, and she convinced me to get it and try it out, no risk on my end if I do not like them.

@everyone

if anyone is looking for some decent closed cans, the audio genius Chan who founded EMU just came out with these, $74 purpleheart wood, free ship. Having heard the original Aurvana, and read up on Chan... the dude is an absolute genius, closed cans with purpleheart wood at this price from someone as skilled as him deserves my respect. I was going to buy some 8323's again since mine broke, but I figured after replacement pads... im looking at 20-25 bucks... might as well spend 50 more and get some top notch closed cans instead for plane/train

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/32819

I grabbed me one, since I ended up refunding the HD598C (wasn't impressed at all with it really)

HD6XX OUT FOR DELIVERY


----------



## wizardbro

Just got it. Really enjoying my $100 volume knob


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very nice mate, well I called the company of that website today, and the lady said they have 60 day return policy no restocking fee, simply try out, and she convinced me to get it and try it out, no risk on my end if I do not like them.
> 
> @everyone
> 
> if anyone is looking for some decent closed cans, the audio genius Chan who founded EMU just came out with these, $74 purpleheart wood, free ship. Having heard the original Aurvana, and read up on Chan... the dude is an absolute genius, closed cans with purpleheart wood at this price from someone as skilled as him deserves my respect. I was going to buy some 8323's again since mine broke, but I figured after replacement pads... im looking at 20-25 bucks... might as well spend 50 more and get some top notch closed cans instead for plane/train
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/32819
> 
> I grabbed me one, since I ended up refunding the HD598C (wasn't impressed at all with it really)
> 
> HD6XX OUT FOR DELIVERY


60 day no restocking fee eh. Hmm. Utopias are sounding better.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 60 day no restocking fee eh. Hmm. Utopias are sounding better.


lol your wife is going to chop your nuts off if she finds out D


----------



## silvrr

Going to be a fun week for headphones at my house.

HD6XX should be up in the mail room at work so those come home today. Picked up a balanced cable for them which should hopefully be here before x-mas.

Schiit Jotunheim on its way. Bought it used to save a few bucks. No DAC card so I ordered one from Schiit which should be here Thursday.

Also I have a loaner IFI iDSD Black Label coming in for review.

Just need to finish off this week. Next week I am off work! so lots of time for listening.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Going to be a fun week for headphones at my house.
> 
> HD6XX should be up in the mail room at work so those come home today. Picked up a balanced cable for them which should hopefully be here before x-mas.
> 
> Schiit Jotunheim on its way. Bought it used to save a few bucks. No DAC card so I ordered one from Schiit which should be here Thursday.
> 
> Also I have a loaner IFI iDSD Black Label coming in for review.
> 
> Just need to finish off this week. Next week I am off work! so lots of time for listening.


If the black label had come in at $350 I would have hard time not selling everything for it. read a lot of great things about it, and the portability of it over something like the Jotty (plus not needing balanced stuff) means I could have took it to Europe with me. Happy with Fulla 2 for now, but if black label ever hits $350 i am going to try to swing it


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I vote skip on the Utopias, and vacation more with your wife, bikini, Caribbean and sipping expensive drinks, hell yea, thats what I would do with 4 grand and a wife DD headphones are headphones
> 
> @swolern I grabbed those Nighthawks, thanks for the find


Didn't you already have a pair of Nighthawks at some point or am I misremembering?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Didn't you already have a pair of Nighthawks at some point or am I misremembering?


I have never heard a Nighthawk... your remembering our old friend Farih... who vanished on us.







I miss him a lot actually, I had him as a friend on Spotify... he vanished in all areas sadly.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Going to be a fun week for headphones at my house.
> 
> HD6XX should be up in the mail room at work so those come home today. Picked up a balanced cable for them which should hopefully be here before x-mas.
> 
> Schiit Jotunheim on its way. Bought it used to save a few bucks. No DAC card so I ordered one from Schiit which should be here Thursday.
> 
> Also I have a loaner IFI iDSD Black Label coming in for review.
> 
> Just need to finish off this week. Next week I am off work! so lots of time for listening.


Awesome week ahead!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have never heard a Nighthawk... your remembering our old friend Farih... who vanished on us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I miss him a lot actually, I had him as a friend on Spotify... he vanished in all areas sadly.


I had very little time with the Nighthawks at Best Buy on some crappy amp/dac. Build quality & comfort were top notch. Sound signature sounded warm with nice bass and mids, with treble that wasn't too sharp for the pairs of cans that you can listen to a long time without being fatiguing. Can't wait to amp them properly and see what they can really do.


----------



## caenlen

spotify:track:4zfg7HKwVW3IkP6EDsxk0z + HD6xx + Vali 2 + Fulla 2 = nom nom nom I can swallow HD650 at $199, not at $400. Keeping. Soundstage is a little weak like I remember, but I have my Pioneer SE-A1000 for soundstage DDD


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That ifi dsd black label is a rather sexy looking beast with its orange writing on black... ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> That ifi dsd black label is a rather sexy looking beast with its orange writing on black... ^_^


Screw ifi.

Freaking chinese schiit nearly blew my damn ears off.

IDK if they ever fixed their amps, but when they first came out they had a really weird problem when you turned them on. It would make a very loud pop.

And I don't mean obnoxiously loud, I mean a pop that rivals a gun shot going off right next to your ear.

And even then, the audio sounded so thin and tinny that it was just a sad joke. I honestly would recommend fiio over ifi, and I hate fiio with a burning passion.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

It seems more and more likely that I will be purchasing an E-MU Teak with detachable cable. If anyone want dibs on purchasing my 1st shipment TH-X00, just shoot me a message, otherwise on Head-Fi it goes.


----------



## caenlen

Hot damn Vali 2 pairs well with HD6xx, gives me the little extra soundstage I needed for it to not sound boring

_ride the highway west baby..._


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hot damn Vali 2 pairs well with HD6xx, gives me the little extra soundstage I needed for it to not sound boring
> 
> _ride the highway west baby..._


When you say soundstage. Width, depth, placement, separation? Or something altogether different.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> When you say soundstage. Width, depth, placement, separation? Or something altogether different.


Hmm, like Paint It, Black - Rolling Stones is one of my main soundstage test songs, and try it with multiple cans... some cans seperate the instrments very far apart, giving the illusion of soundstage, K7xx has the biggest I ever heard but I did not like it because it felt too fake, my Pioneer SE-A1000 does it perfect, HD6xx barely does any at all, I can still hear the imaging is perfect, so those seperated instruments, I definately hear that, but its not far apart at all on HD6xx... nothing wrong with that I am really growing to this sound signature DD its very vocal centric/makes you want to dance, bass hits harder than my T20s which I wasn't expecting.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Are you asking him specifically or asking what soundstage is in general?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Are you asking him specifically or asking what soundstage is in general?


Him specifically, lots of people use the term differently.

Edit: HD6XX up and running (off motherboard audio, amp isn't here yet). I forgot how much I like these and I never realized how sensitive they are. 103db vs. mid 90s for my Ether Cs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Screw ifi.
> 
> Freaking chinese schiit nearly blew my damn ears off.
> 
> IDK if they ever fixed their amps, but when they first came out they had a really weird problem when you turned them on. It would make a very loud pop.
> 
> And I don't mean obnoxiously loud, I mean a pop that rivals a gun shot going off right next to your ear.
> 
> And even then, the audio sounded so thin and tinny that it was just a sad joke. I honestly would recommend fiio over ifi, and I hate fiio with a burning passion.


I only like the paint job on the black label (because I'm a suckered for black as well as burnt orange)... I'm more than happy with my O2+ODAC Rev.B,and it's new replacement my Audio GD NFB-11.... Not that I've spent much time with my Audio GD as yesterday as rearranging living room and today was "omg yay my KZ ZST's finally arrived" (although Canada Post yet again doesn't know how to use a buzzer, so made me walk twenty minutes to pick it up), and so I spent all that time walking jot to mention an hour and a half just lying back and relaxing while listening to the ZST's attached to my phone... ^_^;;;;;


----------



## Sonikku13

Should I get my A+ hardware certification or should I get a Mimby...

I think the A+ hardware certification has to take priority over the Mimby because that will get me in the door for IT jobs.

AKG K7XX headphones do come soon though, bought them for $140. Might not be the greatest deal in the world, but when I had AKG Q701 headphones, I loved them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Should I get my A+ hardware certification or should I get a Mimby...
> 
> I think the A+ hardware certification has to take priority over the Mimby because that will get me in the door for IT jobs.
> 
> AKG K7XX headphones do come soon though, bought them for $140. Might not be the greatest deal in the world, but when I had AKG Q701 headphones, I loved them.


That totally depends.

I would find a number of job postings for IT, and go in to those companies and ask them how important it is to have it.

If it is not a state job, or some contractor, most people do not ask for it or at the very least they do no require it.

A+ is not respected as much as it used to be.

If you want to do help desk stuff, then get microsoft and apple certs. If you want to do sys admin stuff, then get network+, network security, and any sys admin certs that you can afford (preferably red hat certification).

But like I said, check with some local employers first. Tell them flat out that you can only afford a few tests and ask them which ones they would rather see you get.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That totally depends.
> 
> I would find a number of job postings for IT, and go in to those companies and ask them how important it is to have it.
> 
> If it is not a state job, or some contractor, most people do not ask for it or at the very least they do no require it.
> 
> A+ is not respected as much as it used to be.
> 
> If you want to do help desk stuff, then get microsoft and apple certs. If you want to do sys admin stuff, then get network+, network security, and any sys admin certs that you can afford (preferably red hat certification).
> 
> But like I said, check with some local employers first. Tell them flat out that you can only afford a few tests and ask them which ones they would rather see you get.


AFAIK, I just want to do stuff with PC hardware, such as building, repairing, maybe not troubleshooting as much, but still, stuff like that.

I'm gonna see if someone bites on an Aune T1 Mk.2 and Audio-Technica AD900X for a Mimby... cause my eBay links for those items aren't seemingly going anywhere. And yes, I know I need an amp, I got a good lead on a Magni 2 for $75 plus shipping.


----------



## Swolern

Interesting comparison between the two.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> AFAIK, I just want to do stuff with PC hardware, such as building, repairing, maybe not troubleshooting as much, but still, stuff like that.
> 
> I'm gonna see if someone bites on an Aune T1 Mk.2 and Audio-Technica AD900X for a Mimby... cause my eBay links for those items aren't seemingly going anywhere. And yes, I know I need an amp, I got a good lead on a Magni 2 for $75 plus shipping.


Honestly look around you for any PC building companies.

There are only a small handful of companies that build computers for people and turn a profit. If you have one near by, then great. Go beg them for a job and forget your A+.

If you do not have a company like that around, you have two options.

Learn to love trouble shooting and system administration, or pick a different career path.

The IT field is over saturated like crazy. PC building is piss simple and the truth is that a homeless man off the street can be trained to build a computer in 20 minutes. So unfortunately simply building computers is not going to be enough to put bread on your table.

I struggle to find good work these days, and I have plenty of work experience AND I have certs out the wazoo. I can do web dev, help desk, and systems administration. Ever since I completed a contract about a year ago, I have only ever had 2 interviews. No jobs. Hell, I have even offered to intern with some companies for free for a better chance at working with their IT department.

A help desk job for some random no name company opened up yesterday. Starting salary was 40K a year for someone with 5 plus years of experience. Within an hour over 160 people applied to the job.

So if you are dead set on the IT field, then get reaaaaaaaaaaaalll good at everything involving PCs. You should also get a bachelors degree involving the IT world.

If you have some doubt, then pick a different career and plan accordingly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Interesting comparison between the two.


THIS A$$ HOLE STOLE MY NAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spork13

The guy I swapped my tube amp with for his Stax gear _really_ likes the Elise.
So much that he's returned the $160 shipping for the stuff he sent me!
(Deal was I paid both lots of shipping).
My Stax stuff left Melbourne early this morning so it's almost here.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Interesting comparison between the two.





Yeah HD6xx gives me tinnitus sometimes, I have a feeling my Nighthawks are going to win that battle. Nighthawks sound like my end game, coming in at only $296 new and sealed, soundstage increase, more comfort, warmer tone, deeper bass... cool dealio, can't wait for them to get here. Thanks for posting that link. I love the HD6xx, but since I do not own a proper amp to power them, I really have to crank my Fulla 2 to get that slam... so yeah, maybe I will buy them again a few years from now when I own a high end amp, Fulla 2 + Nighthawk sounds like a great Europe combo though at the moment, only 25 ohms, very nice


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> AFAIK, I just want to do stuff with PC hardware, such as building, repairing, maybe not troubleshooting as much, but still, stuff like that.
> 
> I'm gonna see if someone bites on an Aune T1 Mk.2 and Audio-Technica AD900X for a Mimby... cause my eBay links for those items aren't seemingly going anywhere. And yes, I know I need an amp, I got a good lead on a Magni 2 for $75 plus shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly look around you for any PC building companies.
> 
> There are only a small handful of companies that build computers for people and turn a profit. If you have one near by, then great. Go beg them for a job and forget your A+.
> 
> If you do not have a company like that around, you have two options.
> 
> Learn to love trouble shooting and system administration, or pick a different career path.
> 
> The IT field is over saturated like crazy. PC building is piss simple and the truth is that a homeless man off the street can be trained to build a computer in 20 minutes. So unfortunately simply building computers is not going to be enough to put bread on your table.
> 
> I struggle to find good work these days, and I have plenty of work experience AND I have certs out the wazoo. I can do web dev, help desk, and systems administration. Ever since I completed a contract about a year ago, I have only ever had 2 interviews. No jobs. Hell, I have even offered to intern with some companies for free for a better chance at working with their IT department.
> 
> A help desk job for some random no name company opened up yesterday. Starting salary was 40K a year for someone with 5 plus years of experience. Within an hour over 160 people applied to the job.
> 
> So if you are dead set on the IT field, then get reaaaaaaaaaaaalll good at everything involving PCs. You should also get a bachelors degree involving the IT world.
> 
> If you have some doubt, then pick a different career and plan accordingly.
Click to expand...

Oh jeez, so much competition. However, yeah, I'm pretty dead set on IT. I mean, I can troubleshoot, it just doesn't come naturally to me. I'll have to learn how to do it quicker, and that will just take time.


----------



## wizardbro

Holy ****, just saw a reddit post about the volume knob on the fulla 2 leaning/tilted to the left by a milimeter and I just checked mine and it's the same way.
Unusable.


----------



## caenlen

I started out in network administration, but I hated no social interaction and it was draining my soul, I said screw it, only 1 year away from being a teacher now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Holy ****, just saw a reddit post about the volume knob on the fulla 2 leaning/tilted to the left by a milimeter and I just checked mine and it's the same way.
> Unusable.


lol mmk... mine looks 1mm off as well, but it works fine... qq some more net babies


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I started out in network administration, but I hated no social interaction and it was draining my soul, I said screw it, only 1 year away from being a teacher now
> lol mmk... mine looks 1mm off as well, but it works fine... qq some more net babies


Fulla2 isn't the gamechanger you hyped it to be!

Also forgot my /s


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Fulla2 isn't the gamechanger you hyped it to be!
> 
> Also forgot my /s


This is your issue? Seriously? It sounds better than $200 schiit stack for half the price and does a lot of stuff on the side... seriously get over the 0.5mm thing, lol wow... go buy Apple, its where your kind belong.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Yeah HD6xx gives me tinnitus sometimes,* I have a feeling my Nighthawks are going to win that battle. Nighthawks sound like my end game, coming in at only $296 new and sealed, soundstage increase, more comfort, warmer tone, deeper bass... cool dealio, can't wait for them to get here. Thanks for posting that link. I love the HD6xx, but since I do not own a proper amp to power them, *I really have to crank my Fulla 2 to get that slam*... so yeah, maybe I will buy them again a few years from now when I own a high end amp, Fulla 2 + Nighthawk sounds like a great Europe combo though at the moment, only 25 ohms, very nice


Perhaps turning it down would solve the problem.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is your issue? Seriously? It sounds better than $200 schiit stack for half the price and does a lot of stuff on the side... seriously get over the 0.5mm thing, lol wow... go buy Apple, its where your kind belong.


You missed my /s.

Here's a pic of a schit half stack for upsetting you.


The vali 2's sound kinda takes the edge off with slight warmth, my k7xx sound more pleasing on it, but I still feeling like selling it off now because of the fulla 2.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> You missed my /s.
> 
> Here's a pic of a schit half stack for upsetting you.
> 
> 
> The vali 2's sound kinda takes the edge off with slight warmth, my k7xx sound more pleasing on it, but I still feeling like selling it off now because of the fulla 2.


ah sorry,









yeah my fulla 2 is sitting on my vali 2 as well... im probably going to sell it off as well, my most expensive tube for it does have a little more detail on it than fulla 2... but not so much that i think i will bother lugging wall wart and tubes around europe with me.


----------



## Shardnax

Surely they would fix such an issue for free?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ah sorry,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah my fulla 2 is sitting on my vali 2 as well... im probably going to sell it off as well, my most expensive tube for it does have a little more detail on it than fulla 2... but not so much that i think i will bother lugging wall wart and tubes around europe with me.


Are you really going to be moving around that much while you're there?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Fulla2 isn't the gamechanger you hyped it to be!
> 
> Also forgot my /s


I know you are kidding around about that, but honestly, that would annoy the hell out of my OCD. I would just keep looking at it and looking at it and looking at it ect. Maybe that's why I have a Grace m9xx.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Holy ****, just saw a reddit post about the volume knob on the fulla 2 leaning/tilted to the left by a milimeter and I just checked mine and it's the same way.
> Unusable.












It looks like I am fortunate enough not to have this issue. Thanks though, I needed the laugh this morning


----------



## WhiteWulfe

And here I am being all "awwwww, my first day with the Audio GD NFB-11 and it barely got warm" and then second day "ahhhhhh, there we go, finally that... 38.5C outside top plate temperature they keep talking about" .... First impression was only an hour, second was three hours of WoW (World of Warcraft)









After day one I almost posted a playful remark about how it wouldn't keep a metal shot glass of coffee warm, and then day two as "ahhhhhh, yeah, it probably could just have to give it time"


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Surely they would fix such an issue for free?
> Are you really going to be moving around that much while you're there?


Yep, 2 weeks in England, 2-3 months in Finland, 2-3 weeks in Italy, 1-2 weeks in Poland, then school in Ireland, then back to England to say goodbye to relatives one last time.


----------



## wizardbro

The wall adapter for vali2 is stupidly big. Don't know if it supports 110-230v either. Mine is a UK plug 230v. So that would be another problem when using it in a NA and rest of the world.


----------



## SLOWION

My Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pros with a ModMic 5


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> The wall adapter for vali2 is stupidly big. Don't know if it supports 110-230v either. Mine is a UK plug 230v. So that would be another problem when using it in a NA and rest of the world.


yep exactly, I would have had to buy two wall warts one for UK/Ureland and rest of europe a second one... and it is insanely big lol

@slow very nice setup man, looks like festive warm house you live in... heh... nothing but toxic hate where i live, will be hiding in my room like i do every christmas. steam friends ftw!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Gosh, I see you guys having so much fun with your various audio purchases and I dunno, either I'm running outta steam (so to say) or I find no reason to buy any more audio gear as I have more than sufficient source gears, cans and IEM's to see me through for a while. Only thing I'd gotten recently is a Sony sub woofer and an NHT SA-2 sub amp (from my friend who sold them to me at a whopping ~20USD







) , now deciding whether to use them on my Rokit5 setup, or with the Bose 201's.

Edit - Aw heck, just for the hell of it, I'm making arrangement to get a Senfer 4in1, looks good and pretty cheap.....


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nothing wrong at all with having fun with gear....







I suspect I'll be mostly done with upgrades for the next while though, as I'm more than happy with my current amplifier and all that.

.... Even if the mute relay clicks on a semi-regular basis when you're just doing stuff in Windows (but I can kill that by turning it off, switching on soft muting, then turning it back on)... But that really isn't an issue to me since I'm almost always doing like eighteen things at once on my rig anyways.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Swolern View Post
> 
> Anyone try the Nighthawks with the Fulla 2?


Quote:


> I have. I gave some brief impressions earlier in this thread. They make a great pair, good impact down low and detail in the highs. I feel like it gives them a little extra energy overall


Quote:


> _]I just got my new Fulla 2 and my new NightHawks... A fantastic sound system! Even w/o breaking in the NHs, the sound is stunning. Run don't walk!
> _


Man I am really getting pumped up for this combo!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> _
> _
> Man I am really getting pumped up for this combo!


Yeah the Fulla 2 is great for warm/dark sounding cans since it is slightly bright amp. I can't wait, my Nighthawks get here Saturday, and my Shure 1840's get here today. I traded my HD6xx for them, since HD6xx is amp dependant, and $200 for a $700 (original price in 2012 of 1840) is an excellent trade imo. Especially since HD650 is mostly amp dependant, and the Fulla 2 just can't give it enough love, imo. It does fine really, but I also just want a more HD800 style can, and 1840 competes with the 1 grand big boys.

I have also seen people say they like Nighthawks better than Focal Elears... so I am very very happy with these last minute moves I made.


----------



## caenlen

I just made this video... need help setting up my powered monitors, run at 1.5x speed since I talk slow, its only 2 mins long... someone halp me plez lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just made this video... need help setting up my powered monitors, run at 1.5x speed since I talk slow, its only 2 mins long... someone halp me plez lol


Don't tell me what to do! *Watches it a 0.5x speed*

Anyway, what you want is a 3.5mm to split/dual XLR or (6.3mm)TRS Y-cable. this way you can hook it up to your 2 Fulla Schiit directly. You have to make sure the combined length of the cable after the Y-split is longer than the distance between your speakers(don't make the mistake I made...)

These for example are useless:
https://www.amazon.com/Y-Cable-Splitter-Computer-Multimedia-Speakers/dp/B00ZKM44GO
So are these:
https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-HMP-010Y-Stereo-Breakout-Cable/dp/B009RUCYDU

Aaand pretty much all the others I find on amazon either have no specs or are also not split right... But I do have the correct cable laying around here, only costs a small fortune to ship it to the US.









But I'm sure you or someone else will be able to find one that's suited for your purpose.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Don't tell me what to do! *Watches it a 0.5x speed*
> 
> Anyway, what you want is a 3.5mm to split/dual XLR or (6.3mm)TRS Y-cable. this way you can hook it up to your 2 Fulla Schiit directly. You have to make sure the combined length of the cable after the Y-split is longer than the distance between your speakers(don't make the mistake I made...)
> 
> These for example are useless:
> https://www.amazon.com/Y-Cable-Splitter-Computer-Multimedia-Speakers/dp/B00ZKM44GO
> So are these:
> https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-HMP-010Y-Stereo-Breakout-Cable/dp/B009RUCYDU
> 
> Aaand pretty much all the others I find on amazon either have no specs or are also not split right... But I do have the correct cable laying around here, only costs a small fortune to ship it to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm sure you or someone else will be able to find one that's suited for your purpose.


Hmm sounds complicated, I may just keep my Vali 2 then, its the only way the setup will work without buying anything else. Plus I prefer the oomph it gives me on high gain for most of my cans.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm sounds complicated, I may just keep my Vali 2 then, its the only way the setup will work without buying anything else. Plus I prefer the oomph it gives me on high gain for most of my cans.


The only thing that's complicated about it is that the sellers are too lazy to properly list the dimensions of their product...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Gosh, I see you guys having so much fun with your various audio purchases and I dunno, either I'm running outta steam (so to say) or I find no reason to buy any more audio gear as I have more than sufficient source gears, cans and IEM's to see me through for a while.


I've been holding steady with my Torpedo 1 and Q701s for my nice setup. I know there's better out there, but I dunno if the improvement for my ears would be worth the investment.

Sometimes you just hit the combo you're happy with. Lucky for me, it was a rather cheap combo.









Now I did grab a 6SN7 and adapter for the Project Starlight and a pair of lamb-leather pads for my K550s, but I classify that as improving the existing stuff and not buying new stuff.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been holding steady with my Torpedo 1 and Q701s for my nice setup. I know there's better out there, but I dunno if the improvement for my ears would be worth the investment.
> 
> Sometimes you just hit the combo you're happy with. Lucky for me, it was a rather cheap combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did grab a 6SN7 and adapter for the Project Starlight and a pair of lamb-leather pads for my K550s, but I classify that as improving the existing stuff and not buying new stuff.


Torpedo I is $400 USD I just looked it up... I wouldn't call that cheap, my Vali 2 and Fulla 2 total $200 what I paid


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been holding steady with my Torpedo 1 and Q701s for my nice setup. I know there's better out there, but I dunno if the improvement for my ears would be worth the investment.
> 
> Sometimes you just hit the combo you're happy with. Lucky for me, it was a rather cheap combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I did grab a 6SN7 and adapter for the Project Starlight and a pair of lamb-leather pads for my K550s, but I classify that as improving the existing stuff and not buying new stuff.


The torpedo has always been an interesting amp.

Did you build it yourself, or did you buy it built?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Torpedo I is $400 USD I just looked it up... I wouldn't call that cheap, my Vali 2 and Fulla 2 total $200 what I paid


Lol.

You should be very glad that you can not see the forest from the trees.

If you manage to get an audio system that you are truly happy with for less than 1K, you should consider yourself exceedingly fortunate.

I can't wait for you to go to a legit audio show and tell me what you think about the price tags.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just made this video... need help setting up my powered monitors, run at 1.5x speed since I talk slow, its only 2 mins long... someone halp me plez lol


Wait........what?

What is the thing with the xlr outputs, and why do you need it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> You should be very glad that you can not see the forest from the trees.
> 
> If you manage to get an audio system that you are truly happy with for less than 1K, you should consider yourself exceedingly fortunate.
> 
> I can't wait for you to go to a legit audio show and tell me what you think about the price tags.


I almost fit... Current setup is about $1070 CAD including all the taxes I've paid ^_^ And I'm quite happy with it


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I almost fit... Current setup is about $1070 CAD including all the taxes I've paid ^_^ And I'm quite happy with it


The ODAC and the K712s cost you that much?

For that you could have bought a plane ticket to the US, a few nights in a hotel and the gear.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The ODAC and the K712s cost you that much?
> 
> For that you could have bought a plane ticket to the US, a few nights in a hotel and the gear.


O2+ODAC Rev.B was $395 or so CAD shipped (it was $792 or $798 for two shipped with gst), but it's been unplugged since Monday as it was replaced by my Audio GD NFB-11 (with both TCXO/TXCO upgrades, can never remember which way the letters go), that shipped cost $525 CAD ($399 USD with poor exchange rate), plus another $20 CAD in taxes and DHL handling fees... K712's were $525 CAD with gst (but they currently retail for something stupid like $740 CAD plus gst in Canada due to Harmon gouging)... So yeah, just a touch over the $1k mark if taxes and any particular shipping fees are included (would be below $1k CAD if shipping and DHL fees weren't factored in).


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah the Fulla 2 is great for warm/dark sounding cans since it is slightly bright amp. I can't wait, my Nighthawks get here Saturday, and my Shure 1840's get here today. I traded my HD6xx for them, since HD6xx is amp dependant, and $200 for a $700 (original price in 2012 of 1840) is an excellent trade imo. Especially since HD650 is mostly amp dependant, and the Fulla 2 just can't give it enough love, imo. It does fine really, but I also just want a more HD800 style can, and 1840 competes with the 1 grand big boys.
> 
> I have also seen people say they like Nighthawks better than Focal Elears... so I am very very happy with these last minute moves I made.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah the Fulla 2 is great for warm/dark sounding cans since it is slightly bright amp. I can't wait, my Nighthawks get here Saturday, and my Shure 1840's get here today. I traded my HD6xx for them, since HD6xx is amp dependant, and $200 for a $700 (original price in 2012 of 1840) is an excellent trade imo. Especially since HD650 is mostly amp dependant, and the Fulla 2 just can't give it enough love, imo. It does fine really, but I also just want a more HD800 style can, and 1840 competes with the 1 grand big boys.
> 
> I have also seen people say they like Nighthawks better than Focal Elears... so I am very very happy with these last minute moves I made.


I've never heard anyone said the 1840 competes against more expensive offerings, everyone I know that's tried it says it's extremely thin sounding and lacks a lot of things other higher end offerings have. A lot of people think the 1540 is even superior to the 1840.


----------



## Spork13

This thread needs moar pix.

I forgot to post my lawnmowing headphones.

Some glamour shots:


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got my Senfer 4in1 and a pair of free KZ ED7 as I was a returning customer, bought the KZ ZS3 and ED12 from the same guy. I can say I'm well and truly impressed with the Senfer 4in1 even with the brief time I'd spent with it. There's something magical about that bass and sparkly treble and detailing. I need to spend more time with it....

A pic of the Senfer 4in1 and the free ED7, I'd replaced the stock cable on the 4in1 with a spare Tinsel cable so that I can loop the cable over my ear. Also disliked the stock silicon tips and replaced them with a pair of Comply.


A close up shot of the two IEM's, the 4in1 with its solid metal shell looks like an expensive IEM instead of the <40USD IEM that it is. The ED7 is BASSY! Mids and treble seemed scooped but the bass is so lush, I guess it's great for those times when you're listening to EDM and such.


The last shot is of the stock 4in1 cable, looks to be quite decent with a semi-clear plastic coat over the cables inside, the 3.5mm plug as well as the MMCX connectors seem to be of pretty decent quality as well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I've never heard anyone said the 1840 competes against more expensive offerings, everyone I know that's tried it says it's extremely thin sounding and lacks a lot of things other higher end offerings have. A lot of people think the 1540 is even superior to the 1840.


I guess we read different reviews then. Also, some stuff is amp/dac dependent.

@tjjangel I dunno its just a synthesizer for studio monitor speakers, I got it for $30, seems interesting enough

@everyone

my new amp/dac all in one portable unit, selling fulla 2 and vali 2.







https://smile.amazon.com/iFi-Micro-iDSD-Black-Label/dp/B01MTNK3ZT/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482503244&sr=8-1&keywords=iFi+micro+iDSD+black+label these babies power HE-6 wtih room to spare and are portable, lulz. the DAC in them beats 1 grand DAC's. I got it for $430 new and sealed, shipped no tax. great deal imo, price will come down to around $150 out of pocket after I sell vali 2 and fulla 2, etc.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Hi I am new to this thread and have only read a few pages, but I thought that I would just put out there my new setup. I have the Magni 2 Uber and the Modi 2 Uber and just purchased the hd 559. It sounds better than any other headphone combo I have heard. ( I have not heard that many as I am mostly into home audio. This combo is for when I am traveling.) I was wondering if the higher-end hd's were worth the price as these sound fantastic with my current setup?


----------



## silvrr

I'm guessing your going to love the bass boost on the BL.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hi I am new to this thread and have only read a few pages, but I thought that I would just put out there my new setup. I have the Magni 2 Uber and the Modi 2 Uber and just purchased the hd 559. It sounds better than any other headphone combo I have heard. ( I have not heard that many as I am mostly into home audio. This combo is for when I am traveling.) I was wondering if the higher-end hd's were worth the price as these sound fantastic with my current setup?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=shp-9500-_-26-138-190-_-Product yes. buy this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I'm guessing your going to love the bass boost on the BL.


I have heard it is the main company that does bass boost halfway decently.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Also I just read that you have the iFi micro, is it that much better than the nano? I have the nano and I do not like it. That is why I got the Schiit stack.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Also I just read that you have the iFi micro, is it that much better than the nano? I have the nano and I do not like it. That is why I got the Schiit stack.


yeah its better than the nano... its ifi's flagship product and costs $550 and just came out last month. lol


----------



## sjwpwpro

How is the volume control on it? The sound was ok for a portable device I just hated the volume control, it would cut out or go from quiet to loud with just a little bit of movement.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah its better than the nano... its ifi's flagship product and costs $550 and just came out last month. lol


And you know this how? Just because its the flagship product and cost more doesn't make it better. Especially when you factor in an individuals use case, what they will be powering ect.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> And you know this how? Just because its the flagship product and cost more doesn't make it better. Especially when you factor in an individuals use case, what they will be powering ect.


3 reviews on it say its pretty insane, and that the DAC on it competes with 1 grand dac's


----------



## Wishmaker

Has anyone here tried the Focal Utopia cans? If yes, what are your impressions.


----------



## caenlen

@swolern

The Nighthawks take a minute to warm up. Just give them some time.







2-4 hours. I love it. Just sold my T20s for $80 gifted, brings the cost of my new babies down to $230.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @swolern
> 
> The Nighthawks take a minute to warm up. Just give them some time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-4 hours. I love it. Just sold my T20s for $80 gifted, brings the cost of my new babies down to $230.


How long until you sell the Nighthawk?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> How long until you sell the Nighthawk?


2 days to two years, whatever i want, trump nation baby


----------



## Shardnax

No more than a month, I say







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Has anyone here tried the Focal Utopia cans? If yes, what are your impressions.


I had some time with them at a head-fi meet. Very different sound signature and presentation compared to everything at the meet. Given their price I would highly recommend you listen before buying. There is a loaner tour over on head-fi. You generally need a bit of standing on that forum and a few reviews before being put on a tour though.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/817662/focal-utopia-loaner-program

If you are serious on buying them, I would get in contact with Todd from TTVJ, he is great about loaners from everything I have read.


----------



## Swolern

@*Spork13*
Sweet pics! Looks flagship!







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I guess we read different reviews then. Also, some stuff is amp/dac dependent.
> 
> @tjjangel I dunno its just a synthesizer for studio monitor speakers, I got it for $30, seems interesting enough
> 
> @everyone
> 
> my new amp/dac all in one portable unit, selling fulla 2 and vali 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/iFi-Micro-iDSD-Black-Label/dp/B01MTNK3ZT/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482503244&sr=8-1&keywords=iFi+micro+iDSD+black+label these babies power HE-6 wtih room to spare and are portable, lulz. the DAC in them beats 1 grand DAC's. I got it for $430 new and sealed, shipped no tax. great deal imo, price will come down to around $150 out of pocket after I sell vali 2 and fulla 2, etc.


Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.







I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.









Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> Hi I am new to this thread and have only read a few pages, but I thought that I would just put out there my new setup. I have the Magni 2 Uber and the Modi 2 Uber and just purchased the hd 559. It sounds better than any other headphone combo I have heard. ( I have not heard that many as I am mostly into home audio. This combo is for when I am traveling.) I was wondering if the higher-end hd's were worth the price as these sound fantastic with my current setup?


High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am finally moving from my Swans M200 MK3 back to 2.1 setup with receiver. Here is (will be) my setup:

Receiver: Denon AVR-988 with Burr Brown PMC-1791 DAC (old but works and still sounds great)
Bookshelf: ELAC B6 Debut Series
Subwoofer: BIC F12

Once I finish the setup (sub gets here in early January most likely), I will be doing a comparison of my Grace m9XX and it's AK4490 DAC vs the much aged Burr Brown in the receiver. Excited to have a sub again though!


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @*Spork13*
> Sweet pics! Looks flagship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.
> High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.






It is. Nighthawk + Fulla 2 is my end game. Enjoyinh SHP1840 some as well, but not as much as Nighthawk. Only took 2-3 hours and mine opened up a ton... very weird. I love it


----------



## Shardnax

You won't hold it against us if we all have our doubts







?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You won't hold it against us if we all have our doubts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I do not hold it against you in the slightest, my behavior of late has been quite erratic, however, if I have the Nighthawks and Fulla 2 (i canceled black label, screw spending tons of money on this hobby) 2-3 months from now, and I state I am not selling them and they are end game, then I will expect no joking comment rebuttals, because lets face it, 2-3 months would be a milestone for me.

To be fair, I have had two pairs of SE-A1000s since I started this hobby up in full, and I will never say goodbye to those, and when my SHP-9500 broke, I loved them so much I rebought them.

Nighthawks and Fulla 2 are my end game though, they are... unique... there is no way else to describe it, I love the combo


----------



## Shardnax

Are you going to keep the Vali around for your speakers?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

While I definitely like my current amp, and it will probably make me love the HD 600's (although love seems a tad high for me with those







), I know at some point either the itch to tty something new or some other shiny will catch my attention and make me want to try out something else... I enjoy the journey and whatnot.

Odds are I'd just upgrade to the Audio GD NFB-29H as it's a step up from what I currently have (and then move the NFB-11 to the artsing area)... Then after that who knows, maybe actually try tubes out


----------



## caenlen

FREYA JUST WENT LIVE BOYS

http://schiit.com/products/freya


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> FREYA JUST WENT LIVE BOYS
> 
> http://schiit.com/products/freya


Interesting... I just use a RCA switch box.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Interesting... I just use a RCA switch box.


Its stupid is what it is.

The margin of people who can truly benefit from an active preamp is extremely small.

Unless you own mono blocks, or need an extra gain stage, then this product is pointless. I guess it can act as a tube buffer to warm the sound of schiits cold shrill amps. But that is about the extent of its potential in the schiit line up.

Whats worse is they could have easily turned this into a headphone amp. A lot of preamps actually act as the headphone out in hi fi systems. But nope.

I swear...schiit is the apple of audio. They just really rely on their name to sell products.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Unless you own mono blocks


You mean like their upcoming amps? And woudln't need to be mono blocks to need this, just a amplifier. Amplifier means its just an amp, no volume control. Integrated amp means there is a volume control included. Mono block means that its a single channel amp.

http://audio-head.com/schiit-audio-does-2-channel-rmaf-2016/


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its stupid is what it is.
> 
> The margin of people who can truly benefit from an active preamp is extremely small.
> 
> Unless you own mono blocks, or need an extra gain stage, then this product is pointless. I guess it can act as a tube buffer to warm the sound of schiits cold shrill amps. But that is about the extent of its potential in the schiit line up.
> 
> Whats worse is they could have easily turned this into a headphone amp. A lot of preamps actually act as the headphone out in hi fi systems. But nope.
> 
> I swear...schiit is the apple of audio. They just really rely on their name to sell products.


I agree Freya seems dumb, but the Schiit Vidar that is coming out in a few months does something like 400 watts or something, "Class A/B power amplifier that nets 100wpc into 8 Ohms, 200wpc into 4 Ohms." at $699, I could care less since I don't own bookshelf speakers, but from everything I have read, it packs quite a punch


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I agree Freya seems dumb, but the Schiit Vidar that is coming out in a few months does something like 400 watts or something, "Class A/B power amplifier that nets 100wpc into 8 Ohms, 200wpc into 4 Ohms." at $699, I could care less since I don't own bookshelf speakers, but from everything I have read, it packs quite a punch


but - it isn't even a retail product yet, so the only people who have heard it would be carefully selected and expected to heap praise upon it.
Bit like all the "scientific studies" that showed tobacco was harmless just a few decades ago - funded by tobacco companies.

Once it's available to the general public we will _start_ to see _some_ valid, unbiased reviews. Until then it's all marketing hype.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am trying to figure out if it's better to get a receiver or stereo amplifier...


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it's better to get a receiver or stereo amplifier...


As if they'd have a receiver with that type of wattage at that price point, this is Schiit we're talking about.
It's probably just a power amp and that's all.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You mean like their upcoming amps? And woudln't need to be mono blocks to need this, just a amplifier. Amplifier means its just an amp, no volume control. Integrated amp means there is a volume control included. Mono block means that its a single channel amp.
> 
> http://audio-head.com/schiit-audio-does-2-channel-rmaf-2016/


I mean while that is true, how many amps do you see that aren't integrated outside of the professional world.

I can only think of one and that was because they sold the preamp and the amp as a combo unit thing.

Everything else that I know of is very old.

And I am glad that schiit is smart enough to make a product that makes the freya usefull.

I still think its kind of stupid to sell the preamp ahead of the mono blocks though.

Its kind of like putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## caenlen

What's a good portable amp that has a dark sound signature, under 100 bucks or so? I want something to compare it with on fulla 2, since fulla 2 is a little bright, I want a very dark one as well when i need not bright

I am guessing something Fiio... but I have no idea.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it's better to get a receiver or stereo amplifier...


Well if you want 2.1 audio, then you would want a receiver.

Not too many stereo amps have a sub woofer out.

Also, IDK what sort of situation you are in, but I would highly suggest that you take a look at the vanatoo T1s.

They are a pair of powered speakers that even have a halfway decent dac section.

They do not need a subwoofer at all, and they obviously take care of your amp selection.

They definitely sound better than the Elacs with a decent amp.






This is the setup I listened to, and they were not kidding when they said that people were telling them that it was some of the best sound in the show. It was certainly in my top ten if not top 5.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What's a good portable amp that has a dark sound signature, under 100 bucks or so? I want something to compare it with on fulla 2, since fulla 2 is a little bright, I want a very dark one as well when i need not bright
> 
> I am guessing something Fiio... but I have no idea.


IDK what the price is like but I love the ttvj portable tube amp. Its basically a starving student milete hybrid amp in a portable form factor.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I guess we read different reviews then. Also, some stuff is amp/dac dependent.
> 
> @tjjangel I dunno its just a synthesizer for studio monitor speakers, I got it for $30, seems interesting enough
> 
> @everyone
> 
> my new amp/dac all in one portable unit, selling fulla 2 and vali 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/iFi-Micro-iDSD-Black-Label/dp/B01MTNK3ZT/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482503244&sr=8-1&keywords=iFi+micro+iDSD+black+label these babies power HE-6 wtih room to spare and are portable, lulz. the DAC in them beats 1 grand DAC's. I got it for $430 new and sealed, shipped no tax. great deal imo, price will come down to around $150 out of pocket after I sell vali 2 and fulla 2, etc.


Ok. stop.

Have you thought about getting into a different hobby? Maybe heroine or cocaine? It would be cheaper and better for your health.

Seriously, I have said that this ifi stuff is basically a bomb ready to blow your headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok. stop.
> 
> Have you thought about getting into a different hobby? Maybe heroine or cocaine? It would be cheaper and better for your health.
> 
> Seriously, I have said that this ifi stuff is basically a bomb ready to blow your headphones.


I already canceled the order for it lol

I am just going to do Fulla 2... and I guess my Fiio K1 i already own is kind of warmish, so I guess that will be ok for when I want something warmer, meh

I already said this in a previous post


----------



## OC'ing Noob

lol I ended up getting a pb1000 sub


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

@caenlen

I have also told you to stop caring about power figures.

First off, the HE-6 needs anywhere from 5-8 watts. And in reality, it is probably closer to 10 or 12.

So already, this thing will not power the HE-6.

Second off, it says that the power output will go up to 4 watts. So in all reality that is probably peak power.

I would be shocked if this thing can put out 1 watt rms and even then, we know nothing about the current or voltage supply.

You gotta get this through your head. If I teach you nothing else in my life time, the please learn that power specs don't mean jack diddly schiit.

If you want to worry about power figures, then buy your own test equipment and test it yourself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> lol I ended up getting a pb1000 sub


Meh.

The last 2.1 setup you had were the swans right?

I think the last thing you had needed a sub woofer because the channels only went down to something like 100 hz or something crazy like that.

I can't really remember.

I think if you get any good set of book shelf speakers that can get down to 50 hz or below will impress you enough to return the sub.


----------



## Sonikku13

So, running my AKG K7XX off a Titanium HD... not the greatest idea in the world. Sounds worse than running my Audio-Technica AD900X off my Aune T1 Mk.2 with Amperex 7308. Hard for me to describe the sound, other than the electronic instruments sound worse. I mean, it's decent, but not mind-blowing. Perhaps a Schiit stack would bring the sound quality past the Audio-Technica AD900X. I'm hopeful it sounds better with my Aune T1 Mk.2 than with a Titanium HD. Won't find out til Monday night.

And yes, I'm still considering Mimby and Magni 2 Uber.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> So, running my AKG K7XX off a Titanium HD... not the greatest idea in the world. Sounds worse than running my Audio-Technica AD900X off my Aune T1 Mk.2 with Amperex 7308. Hard for me to describe the sound, other than the electronic instruments sound worse. I mean, it's decent, but not mind-blowing. Perhaps a Schiit stack would bring the sound quality past the Audio-Technica AD900X. I'm hopeful it sounds better with my Aune T1 Mk.2 than with a Titanium HD. Won't find out til Monday night.
> 
> And yes, I'm still considering Mimby and Magni 2 Uber.






xduoo TA-01 pairs very well with K7xx (better than even my vali 2 and modi multibit did), you can find it used sometimes for under 80 bucks, I'd sell you mine, but the knob broke off. I might try gorilla glue and getting it back on someday, but it only cost me $50 so meh, might tinker with it someday.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> The last 2.1 setup you had were the swans right?
> 
> I think the last thing you had needed a sub woofer because the channels only went down to something like 100 hz or something crazy like that.
> 
> I can't really remember.
> 
> I think if you get any good set of book shelf speakers that can get down to 50 hz or below will impress you enough to return the sub.






My monoprice studio monitor speakers 5" go down to 56hz. probably why I love them so much


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> My monoprice studio monitor speakers 5" go down to 56hz. probably why I love them so much


Never trust monoprice audio specs. From what I gather, they just post what ever the chinese manufacturer gives them.

They don't do their own independent testing AFAIK.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> The last 2.1 setup you had were the swans right?
> 
> I think the last thing you had needed a sub woofer because the channels only went down to something like 100 hz or something crazy like that.
> 
> I can't really remember.
> 
> I think if you get any good set of book shelf speakers that can get down to 50 hz or below will impress you enough to return the sub.


Nah... 2.0 setup. Swan M200 MKIII.



Getting a pair of Elac B6 so we'll see what happens.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> @caenlen
> 
> I have also told you to stop caring about power figures.
> 
> First off, the HE-6 needs anywhere from 5-8 watts. And in reality, it is probably closer to 10 or 12.
> 
> So already, this thing will not power the HE-6.
> 
> Second off, it says that the power output will go up to 4 watts. So in all reality that is probably peak power.
> 
> I would be shocked if this thing can put out 1 watt rms and even then, we know nothing about the current or voltage supply.
> 
> You gotta get this through your head. If I teach you nothing else in my life time, the please learn that power specs don't mean jack diddly schiit.
> 
> If you want to worry about power figures, then buy your own test equipment and test it yourself.


As I do my review on the BL I noticed the specs on their site are pretty interesting.

That 4000 mW is only into 16 ohms and rated as maximum power output. Continuous power is at 1000 mW and up at 64 ohms. When they list the output voltage they want a high number so they specify 'turbo' mode. However when they want a good measurement for THD & N its only rated for 500mW and at 16 ohms. If a manufacturer bounces around like this in their specs they are cherry picking. My guess is that distortion sky rockets after 500mw.

And really you are never going to use all that power. Most headphones put out 90+ db with a single mW of power.

@caenlen Your new love the nighthawks put out 99 db/mW. I forget the ratio between doubling the power output and the theoretical dB bump but you are in hearing damage territory very quickly on most headphones. With just 1mw of power into your Nighthawks you are in hearing damage territory if you listen for prolonged periods. You mentioned you were getting ringing recently and that is a sign that things are two loud. It will go away with some quiet time but that ringing can become permanent if you don't take care of your hearing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> As I do my review on the BL I noticed the specs on their site are pretty interesting.
> 
> That 4000 mW is only into 16 ohms and rated as maximum power output. Continuous power is at 1000 mW and up at 64 ohms. When they list the output voltage they want a high number so they specify 'turbo' mode. However when they want a good measurement for THD & N its only rated for 500mW and at 16 ohms. If a manufacturer bounces around like this in their specs they are cherry picking. My guess is that distortion sky rockets after 500mw.
> 
> And really you are never going to use all that power. Most headphones put out 90+ db with a single mW of power.


Exactly.

Also, if you have the gear, check for any voltage/current spikes when you first turn on the device. I want to know if they fixed that problem.

I am also curious to see if the power output is combined or per channel.

Any thing you can find to knock down the power rating will hopefully prove a stronger point to caenlen that he should stop looking at power figures.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Also, if you have the gear, check for any voltage/current spikes when you first turn on the device. I want to know if they fixed that problem.
> 
> I am also curious to see if the power output is combined or per channel.
> 
> Any thing you can find to knock down the power rating will hopefully prove a stronger point to caenlen that he should stop looking at power figures.


Im pretty sure there is a muting relay in there on the BL. Both on power on and when you plug in something, there is a slight delay before it plays.


----------



## Mong Grel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Nah... 2.0 setup. Swan M200 MKIII.
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a pair of Elac B6 so we'll see what happens.


I've always heard good things about Elac speakers, but do not own any.

I own an Andrew Jones Pioneer center channel I like on the 7.2 from before he jumped to Elac. I needed a replacement at the time and have been pretty impressed with it over time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mong Grel*
> 
> *I've always heard good things about Elac speakers, but do not own any.*
> 
> I own an Andrew Jones Pioneer center channel I like on the 7.2 from before he jumped to Elac. I needed a replacement at the time and have been pretty impressed with it over time.


Same so decided to take the plunge and find out.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Same so decided to take the plunge and find out.


I was thinking of getting B6's but I'm going to a friends house that has literally every high end headphone on the 7th, I'm going to try everything he has and decide if I want to sell off my HD800's and upgrade to something else, or if I want to keep my 800's and buy some new speakers instead.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @*Spork13*
> Sweet pics! Looks flagship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.
> High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.


Thanks man. I was looking at the 700's and just could not pull the trigger. Like I said before I am really into home audio and I just built a nice stereo setup for my bedroom and I am want to re-due my living room now. My headphone setup is for when I am traveling, I travel a lot. I just did not know if my current setup would do the more expensive ones justice and I am unwilling to spend anymore money on the DAC/AMP combo than I already have. I really do like the DAC though from Schiit, I think that the iFi could sound as good but it would require the extra USB/de-jitter pieces to do so and that would just be to much for me.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @*Spork13*
> Sweet pics! Looks flagship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.
> High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.


Thanks man. I was looking at the 700's and just could not pull the trigger. Like I said before I am really into home audio and I just built a nice stereo setup for my bedroom and I am want to re-due my living room now. My headphone setup is for when I am traveling, I travel a lot. I just did not know if my current setup would do the more expensive ones justice and I am unwilling to spend anymore money on the DAC/AMP combo than I already have. I really do like the DAC though from Schiit, I think that the iFi could sound as good but it would require the extra USB/de-jitter pieces to do so and that would just be to m


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I had some time with them at a head-fi meet. Very different sound signature and presentation compared to everything at the meet. Given their price I would highly recommend you listen before buying. There is a loaner tour over on head-fi. You generally need a bit of standing on that forum and a few reviews before being put on a tour though.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/817662/focal-utopia-loaner-program
> 
> If you are serious on buying them, I would get in contact with Todd from TTVJ, he is great about loaners from everything I have read.


Thanks for the feedback. I am looking at the UTOPIA, S800 and Audeze LCD-4. Need to find all three to try







.

For the time being I am gonna purchase 2 Focal 926 to pair, temporarily, to my newly acquired Aventage 860.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I am looking at the UTOPIA, S800 and Audeze LCD-4. Need to find all three to try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For the time being I am gonna purchase 2 Focal 926 to pair, temporarily, to my newly acquired Aventage 860.


The LCD-4 is a really weird headphone IMO.

It sounds great, but its priced so high that you could easily afford a really nice electrostatic system that would easily sound better.

You should really try the stax sr-007 and a good tube stax amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The LCD-4 is a really weird headphone IMO.
> 
> It sounds great, but its priced so high that you could easily afford a really nice electrostatic system that would easily sound better.
> 
> You should really try the stax sr-007 and a good tube stax amp.


I agree with this. The LCD-4 seems like it needs a speaker amp to shine for what it's worth. Definitely the best, most transparent non-electrostatic headphone I've heard though.


----------



## Sonikku13

We need a new recommended list. I mean, the basics are there, but some things have had price drops, newer things have come out, etc. http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_100


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @*Spork13*
> Sweet pics! Looks flagship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.
> High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.


I just read this comment a bit more carefully.

No headphone is worth a set of decent speakers.

I can tell you why people think they are. When you listen to headphones, your brain gets really good at perceiving sound stage. Its why you can put tiny little IEM drivers on your ear and still hear things around you so to speak.

So when you listen to something with an actual sound stage, your brain tries to readjust. Thats why people always try and blur the line between headphones and speakers.

The only thing headphones do better than speakers is resolve small details in the music. Which IMO is less important that sound stage and imaging.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> @*Spork13*
> Sweet pics! Looks flagship!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I thought your Fulla 2 + Nighthawk was your "endgame" setup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you how many times I said "endgame", no such thing, especially when you try to push the envelope like we do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I hear the NH take around 100hrs burn-in to really open up.
> High-end flagship Headphones can definitely sound amazing. But there is diminished results. So "worth it" is in the eye of the beholder. Having said that headphones can be so intimate that a can like the LCD-3 is said to match a $40K home speaker setup. And I definitely suggest you at least spend some time with a HD800(s) if you get the chance demoing them if not owning them. Resale value on many of them is really good, so you can usually re-coup most of your money when your ready to move on.


I just read this comment a bit more carefully.

No headphone is worth a set of decent speakers.

I can tell you why people think they are. When you listen to headphones, your brain gets really good at perceiving sound stage. Its why you can put tiny little IEM drivers on your ear and still hear things around you so to speak.

So when you listen to something with an actual sound stage, your brain tries to readjust. Thats why people always try and blur the line between headphones and speakers.

The only thing headphones do better than speakers is resolve small details in the music. Which IMO is less important that sound stage and imaging.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I agree with this. The LCD-4 seems like it needs a speaker amp to shine for what it's worth. Definitely the best, most transparent non-electrostatic headphone I've heard though.


That is not a problem for me. I am moving away from Fulla/FiiO and other products of the like as I was barking at the wrong tree. They lack the punch I am looking for in am amp and I will be looking into a different market from now on (Cambridge Audio, NAD, Teac, Marantz, Yamaha). For the time being I built a home theatre system with a Yamaha Aventage RX860 and Focal speakers.

I hooked my Denon cans to the 860 the other day and took advantage of its FLAC capabilities. Let's just say that my DENON have never had this signature. I will most probably purchase a Marantz 8005 for my next audio system and given that it was driving the Focal 936 to my liking, I should not have any issues with the Utopias or LCD-4.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> We need a new recommended list. I mean, the basics are there, but some things have had price drops, newer things have come out, etc. http://www.overclock.net/t/1014902/ocns-most-recommended-audio-products/0_100


https://www.reddit.com/r/Zeos/


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Zeos/


Sorry for the bluntness but the guy's an idiot.

I wouldn't trust his opinion at all.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sorry for the bluntness but the guy's an idiot.
> 
> I wouldn't trust his opinion at all.


He's got decent opinions on speakers but headphones not so much. Also his reviews have been going downhill lately, he talks more about pointless stuff for 90% of the video and only 10% about actual sound.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sorry for the bluntness but the guy's an idiot.
> 
> I wouldn't trust his opinion at all.


I don't like him either, but he has a well laid out Reddit of different opinions for each headphone, Fidelio X2 is still his top recommended gaming headphone, and while I don't agree with it, I don't disagree with it either, he is the reason I own the SHP-9500, Nighthawks, and my lovely lovely warm sounding Pioneer SE-A1000.

Having tried as many headphones as Zeos almost, I have to say he right about 60% of the time, at least for my own personal tastes, and the other 40% of the time he is just trying to make Amazon sales clickbait.







I don't blame him one bit, he never expected his channel to go anywhere, make that money while you can man


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sorry for the bluntness but the guy's an idiot.
> 
> I wouldn't trust his opinion at all.


This.

I wouldn't go so far as to say that I don't trust his opinions. But I certainly would not trust anything that he thinks is factual.

So if he says that a headphone or speaker is missing bass or has too much treble, then it is probably true to some degree.

If he gives a very specific recommendation, I would question it............a lot.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't like him either, but he has a well laid out Reddit of different opinions for each headphone, Fidelio X2 is still his top recommended gaming headphone, and while I don't agree with it, I don't disagree with it either, he is the reason I own the SHP-9500, Nighthawks, and my lovely lovely warm sounding Pioneer SE-A1000.
> 
> Having tried as many headphones as Zeos almost, I have to say he right about 60% of the time, at least for my own personal tastes, and the other 40% of the time he is just trying to make Amazon sales clickbait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame him one bit, he never expected his channel to go anywhere, make that money while you can man


Just because you have listened to the headphones does NOT mean that you have the same amplification, source material, or otherwise.

Not to mention that there is a massive difference between listening to headphones to see if they would suit your tastes, vs trying to critically analyze them for review.

People seem to forget just how much biochemistry and psychology goes into a listening experience.

And no. He has never tried to make amazon sale click bait. What happens is he gets overly excited about stuff because he has no experience with better stuff.

So when he hears something remotely good, he gets overly excited about it.

Sound familiar?


----------



## Aventadoor

^ Sounds like Head-fi in a nutshell


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree with everyone else... While Zeos may mean well, I prefer any kind of "gushing" to be in a pack of Gushers.... Not someone reviewing products where every second or third week it's his "new end game!!!!!?!?!!!111!!!haxxxorz!!!elventyone!" Then there's the stupidly shaky headcam he's used for some time (because apparently the thought of using a static camera is a massive sin, and doubly so a decent shotgun mic if (mic'ing overhead) or cardioid mic (aka "vocal mic" as some call it) if using a microphone right in front of you), and the past few "reviews" he's done it's mostly fluff with little very talk about important things like it's sound, what amplification he used, or even comfort. Y'know, the things people actually tune in for.

Zeos' videos also feel rather terribly of someone wanting to do as little editing as possible with his videos... Don't get me wrong, aiming for doing things in one take is admirable, and is the goal of pretty much anyone out there, but at least have a WRITTEN plan of what you're going to go over so you don't repeat yourself or worse come across as a disorganized, bumbling fool.

Whether one expected a channel to explode in popularity or not is meaningless - what matters is the actual content. Linus Tech Tips is over the top and they tend to glaze over certain things (sometimes important things, like say reading the manual or even just watching the first ten seconds of the assembly video in the case of the OpenBenchTable review) but you at least get a decent amount of entertainment alongside the pretty shots, the spec sheet being read back, and something resembling a personal opinion of the item. Yes, I just compared Zeos to LTT, and made it semi-clear I prefer how LTT does things because at least it's entertaining - not that I've watched many of their videos in the past two months, but I digress.

It would probably also help if his monitor didn't always have that annoyingly sexual waifu-esque pic on the desktop (or Foobar, hard to tell) as it instantly screams unprofessional.... And that's from someone who has their living room walls covered in risqué artwork! ..... ......Okay, who am I kidding, it's beyond that, why else would I censor them out whenever I post a shot of my place in one of the appropriate threads









.....I've been driving one of the guys that checks in on this thread every now and then absolutely nuts because I haven't really given any full on impressions of my new Audio GD NFB-11, but there's two simple reasons why I haven't posted anything other than rather simple initial impressions....
- I don't like rushing things, doubly so because I don't want to write a super gushy omg-it's-epic kind of review again (I still plan on re-writing that K712 review, I swear, lol), and
- Haven't really had a lot of time to sit down with it due to various reasons, biggest one being work, desires for gaming, or other shiny being more interesting to me (like my KZ ZST's since I don't want to wear my M50X's while playing Wipeout 2048 on my Vita)


----------



## caenlen

Zeos originally started out same as me, finding the best budget setup under 300 bucks... you guys can criticize all you want, you run high end, and sometimes audio quality doesn't mater, for example, if I am on a 12 hour binge, I'd take HD598 over a 3 grand can anyday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos originally started out same as me, finding the best budget setup under 300 bucks... you guys can criticize all you want, you run high end, and sometimes audio quality doesn't mater, for example, if I am on a 12 hour binge, I'd take HD598 over a 3 grand can anyday.


Sounds like you are taking it way too personal. You like the guy... that's fine. However, that doesn't mean that his opinions are right or even good and IMO, the reason you like him is because he is kind of like you and I mean that in the not good way. Guy literally bounces from headphone to headphone, almost each he proclaims is the best. When this happens, it is impossible to take that person seriously.

There is nothing wrong with a budget setup as long as the user realizes it for what it is; a budget setup.

Audio quality absolutely matters, usage just matters more sometimes. Audio has always been situational and that's why we have so many different devices ranging from in-ears to floorstanding speakers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos originally started out same as me, finding the best budget setup under 300 bucks... you guys can criticize all you want, you run high end, and sometimes audio quality doesn't mater, for example, if I am on a 12 hour binge, I'd take HD598 over a 3 grand can anyday.


Here's the problem with the word "best"..... It's a constantly moving target that you'll never quite reach. Technology changes, as do price points... Just look at how the O2+ODAC used to be highly praised for what it brought to the table for $279 USD.... Nowadays in that bracket (or just slightly higher), there are many companies out there that will provide more desk presence, higher quality parts, more power for your headphones, and/or a wider variety of features.... Modi/Magni v2 stack, Audio GD NFB-11 (before mods ($40 USD), shipping ($35.50 USD) and PayPal fees of 3.7%, my invoice said $309 USD), and probably at least two dozen others.

As for my gear, I wouldn't call it high end at all... Like I've mentioned previously, it's kit that I paid a whopping total of $1070 CAD for.... To put that into perspective, up here in Canada for the same amount of cash I could pick up an MSI GTX 1080 Sea Hawk EK for slightly more than that ($1,099.99 CAD base, add GST to make a total of $1,154.99 CAD, so we're talking all of $80 CAD more than what I paid for my setup to get a Seahawk EK - at least if you live in Alberta, where we have no PST or HST that is), or better yet, using some of the various other things on the market now I could acquire a pair of the AKG K7XX's for $200 USD (or Sennheiser HD 6XX's for the same cost) then add in the Audio GD NFB-11 for $399 USD and for just shy of $600 USD all in we're talking an epic setup for most people out there.

Would I love something higher end? Sure, and I plan on acquiring a few higher end items over the years (like the Audio GD NFB-29H, since that's the one hubby wants and in order to coax me to order it for him at some point, he's said I can get one too, lol.... And maybe a pair of ZMF Vibro mk II's so I have a nice close-backed option that isn't an IEM, but we'll see how that part goes) , but other things that were on my list (like say, Mr.Speakers Ether Flow's, or other higher-end planar headphones that fall in the $2,000-$2,200 CAD range) are gone..... Then again, if other hobbies weren't taking that cash (in no particular order: benching (and wanting to get into the new i3 K-series that coming out, or possibly Zen), BOINC, djing library (it's seriously outdated, I really do need to spend a few hundred dollars on Beatport), flight sim stuff (thankfully the cheapest hobby at about $400 CAD shipped for stuff), HTC Vive's (times two because two of us!), model railroading in HO Scale, monitor replacement (really want to upgrade to triples), and simulation racing (my next setup is going to cost around $2,500 CAD shipped for just a steering wheel and pedals) just to name a few)....... And we're a couple that's on a single income. ....And even if I didn't have all of those in the way, as nice as the really high end stuff probably is I'd rather just say "meh" and revive an old, expensive hobby of mine (solo2 autoslalom).

Or, in short, I'm more than happy with where my gear is atm, and if I'd spend a reasonable amount of money on audio I better have a house because it'll be a two channel setup ^_^ But you won't hear me saying that something lower price "outright destroys" something higher end... Not because cost means better (it can bring higher quality parts, but it can also be manufacturers padding things because they're low volume boutique, or worse, fancy cnc milled parts that just make it look prettier), but simply because there are things out there that I haven't try or won't try (either due to costs, logistics, or just total lack of appeal to me).

Let's take the AKG K712's that I pretty much have a death grip on - a death grip that could very well have made it so I didn't like my HD 600's as much. Who knows. I still haven't plugged those into my new amp yet, but one of these days I'll give them another try on the gaming rig. Anyways! I liked them well enough that I took them home (I think I used a Samsung Galaxy S3 to test them out at the time), and they seemed "good enough" but with my 18i20 it seemed like there wasn't much in the way of life to them - I kept having to turn the volume up higher to get some elements fully there, and then something else would dominate everything (there's a V2 for the 18i20 now with a much more powerful headphone amp.... We'll see if I pick it up for the original reasons it was picked up, but I don't really have any hardware synths anymore).... Almost clinical and too analytical if one looks back. Picking up an O2+ODAC Rev.B helped bring a LOT more life into them, and comparing against memory (because I haven't done any kind of direct comparisons against the O2+ODAC) my Audio GD NFB-11 appears to bring a bit more warmth to things, which I definitely like. But I'm not going to delude myself into believing that the K712's will take on any comers (sorry, my $16 CAD KZ ZST IEM's have a lot more of a "fun" sound to them (especially with metal and rock!), as an example, and I strongly suspect that the AKG K812's or Sennheiser HD 800's would utterly annihilate them in a wide variety of musical styles).... But I will say that I rather like them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I strongly suspect that the AKG K812's or Sennheiser HD 800's would utterly annihilate them in a wide variety of musical styles).... But I will say that I rather like them.


More money doesn't mean better either, I have read quite a few comments of people preferring my Nighthawks over 1 grand Focal Elears and HD800S, audio is all subjective, but I think if the persons involved share the exact same tastes, its fine to use terms such as best and worst, for the most part yeah audio is subjective in full. I never argued that, and when I use general terms, I don't neccsarily mean it, I just don't feel like typing 20 paragraphs to express what I mean lol

Fulla 2 is still my king, I will say that again, its very general in its terminology and claim, and I know you guys wont read in it besides well it must not suck at least lol


----------



## Sonikku13

Well, I was on Zeos's Discord, and they were talking about vintage DACs... the Parasound DAC 1600 in particular, saying it's among the best budget R2R DACs, one sold for $381 on eBay today... cause the Modi Multibit uses opamps.

I'm also like... I kinda prefer USB.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> More money doesn't mean better either, I have read quite a few comments of people preferring my Nighthawks over 1 grand Focal Elears and HD800S, audio is all subjective, but I think if the persons involved share the exact same tastes, its fine to use terms such as best and worst, for the most part yeah audio is subjective in full. I never argued that, and when I use general terms, I don't neccsarily mean it, I just don't feel like typing 20 paragraphs to express what I mean lol
> 
> Fulla 2 is still my king, I will say that again, its very general in its terminology and claim, and I know you guys wont read in it besides well it must not suck at least lol


While I could have chosen better wording on that part, and gone for a comment more along the lines of them being more comfortable to wear, less fatiguing on the ears, and overall better sound reproduction (instead of "annihilate"), I still stand by the overall content of what I wrote.... Do note that I SPECIFICALLY wrote about that particular thing in the previous paragraph, and therefore wasn't inferring or implying that a $2k CAD or so headphone will perform leaps and bounds better than my current $500 CAD headphones (that can be purchased every now and then via MassDrop for $200 USD, or $437 CAD from a potentially unauthorized reseller on Amazon.ca), but given that you only quoted pretty much the tail portion of the section last sentence of what I wrote I suspect you skimmed through what I wrote.

Something about preferences comes about right from that word... Preference. One could say they prefer item A over item B, and then list the particular reasons WHY they feel it's better. Someone else could have a differing opinion, or even more so could just listen to different music. It's one of the reasons why as much as I expect the Sennheiser HD 800 (and 800S) would produce a lovely soundstage (because soooo many people have reported it as having "legendary" soundstage), and reproduce various types of classical and acoustic music rather well, the lack of bass in them would probably have me taking them off in short order. Then again, why would you play Harsh EBM or aggrotech on a $2,200 CAD pair of headphones in the first place.... That sounds more like something to do with a pair of reasonably high end planars or even the higher end electrstatic headphones such as Stax









As for my long-ish writing of posts... First and foremost, my previous post was only five paragraphs, although some of them had run-on sentences while I finished off a thought.







Secondly, some of us tend to just write more as they go, simply because it helps them get various thoughts out of their heads and into actual writing. It works for some, doesn't for others. Don't ever ask me a question where you think you'll get a simple answer in real life because something most would consider a yes/no question tends to get a twenty second reply from me because of how my brain works. Usually I catch on about two thirds of the way through what I was saying that they wanted a yes or no, and then finish it off with a nervous laugh and the answer they were expecting... ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos originally started out same as me, finding the best budget setup under 300 bucks... you guys can criticize all you want, you run high end, and sometimes audio quality doesn't mater, for example, if I am on a 12 hour binge, I'd take HD598 over a 3 grand can anyday.


Wut?

What does any of this have to do with anything else?

Who cares how zeos started out? And I don't even understand your second point. I think I know what you are trying to say, but hopefully you can rephrase that.

As for my thoughts on zeos. He is a reviewer, and he is quickly becoming a professional reviewer. He speaks with a certain level of authority, and that can definitely lead to some people taking what he says a little too seriously.

I am not saying people should not watch him, I am simply saying that one should take what he says with a grain of salt. Which IMO is a stupid thing to have to say.

If you are going to research a product, I would hope that people are smart enough to watch and read several reviews before purchasing a product.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sorry for the bluntness but the guy's an idiot.
> 
> I wouldn't trust his opinion at all.


My apologies to caelen, but I wholeheartedly agree twerk's rather blunt assessment of Z. I don't like that he just glosses the products reviewed and likes to use 'popular' vernacular like the 'F' word to appeal to more peeps for 'street creds'. Where's the sound chart? Where the analysis of what the chart shows and what one might hear? His reviews are simply very general impressions of a headphone that any idiot can do, In the other forums I go to, Z is a joke and simply scoffed at....and please caenlen, don't take it personally. We can agree to disagree on somethings, and apparently Z is one of them. IMHO, Tyll Hertsen of InnerFidelity is a much better reviewer.......


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Well, I was on Zeos's Discord, and they were talking about vintage DACs... the Parasound DAC 1600 in particular, saying it's among the best budget R2R DACs, one sold for $381 on eBay today... cause the Modi Multibit uses opamps.
> 
> I'm also like... I kinda prefer USB.


God dang, that is a good price.

The caps in it alone are probably a pretty penny.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> My apologies to caelen, but I wholeheartedly agree twerk's rather blunt assessment of Z. I don't like that he just glosses the products reviewed and likes to use 'popular' vernacular like the 'F' word to appeal to more peeps for 'street creds'. Where's the sound chart? Where the analysis of what the chart shows and what one might hear? His reviews are simply very general impressions of a headphone that any idiot can do, In the other forums I go to, Z is a joke and simply scoffed at....and please caenlen, don't take it personally. We can agree to disagree on somethings, and apparently Z is one of them. IMHO, Tyll Hertsen of InnerFidelity is a much better reviewer.......


Eh, I am not sold on sound charts, sound charts on paper say I should like this or that can, but in reality I like Nighthawks and SHP-9500, sound charts don't measure imaging/soundstage (correct me if I am wrong) and that is almost everything to me. I said a few posts back I don't like Zeos much anymore these days... so not sure if you guys missed that or what. Regardless, Zeos is the first to state in several of his videos he doesn't pay attn to sound charts, he just listens and goes from there and I have recalled him saying several times he does not consider himself a professional. On paper I should like the HD650 better than SHP-9500, but I don't, I like the SHP-9500 because of the fun it gives me when I feel a drum beat off in the distance and Jimi Hendrix singing up front, whereas HD650 its sort of all in your face up front, there is a little separation but it just feels "placed wrong" in almost every song I tried it on, but the sound chart says its the superior can... I dunno, I don't want to ever become high level experts like some of you are, I just like what I like, and its fine to me


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Eh, I am not sold on sound charts, sound charts on paper say I should like this or that can, but in reality I like Nighthawks and SHP-9500, sound charts don't measure imaging/soundstage (correct me if I am wrong) and that is almost everything to me. I said a few posts back I don't like Zeos much anymore these days... so not sure if you guys missed that or what. Regardless, Zeos is the first to state in several of his videos he doesn't pay attn to sound charts, he just listens and goes from there and I have recalled him saying several times he does not consider himself a professional. On paper I should like the HD650 better than SHP-9500, but I don't, I like the SHP-9500 because of the fun it gives me when I feel a drum beat off in the distance and Jimi Hendrix singing up front, whereas HD650 its sort of all in your face up front, there is a little separation but it just feels "placed wrong" in almost every song I tried it on, but the sound chart says its the superior can... I dunno, I don't want to ever become high level experts like some of you are, I just like what I like, and its fine to me


That's why I'd also included 'analysis' of sound chart, that's where the reviewer can point out issues that might be encountered with a particular headphone. Of course, sound chart tells just part of a story, the rest depends on the reviewer's impressions and opinion (which is most likely colored by his personal preference and bias). When a reviewer starts using expletives, I'm sorry, I CANNOT take him seriously, plus it's one after another reviews which he proclaims that this or that is the best EVAH! I can understand that you like him and value his opinion or 'reviews' but most serious audio enthusiasts (note I did not use the term 'audiophiles' as that term carries certain baggage like 'high end' and 'expensive' to some) do not take him seriously.....at all.

Tyll Hertsen is more balanced in his review, and note that he did not resort to expletives to gain 'creds'. And while I've said his reviews are 'balanced' that did not equal to my agreeing with him on his take on a can. For example, his review of the K812 does not jell with what I hear, so while I respect his opinions and reviews, I don't agree with all that he'd said (based on cans that I own and have auditioned at length). Our preference for this or that can is ALWAYS colored by our sound sig preference (whether we acknowledge this or not), I'd not go around saying this as the best, followed later by another proclamation that another is THE best, followed by yet another that it's THE BEST! And so forth like Zeo has a habit of doing...







But, as I'd said before, we can agree to disagree about this as it's one of the aspects of this hobby, we perceive sound differently, hence the varied and vastly opposing views/opinions.

Edit - In other news, HOT DANG! This Senfer 4in1 is really fast becoming my fave IEM to go with my V20, it doesn't compare with the Jupiter, Parterre and IE800 when it comes to clarity and micro-detail, but dang, its overall presentation of the music I listen to on it is just awesome. There's good bass extension, NOT mid bass like the ZS3, mildly laid back mids but still good, and good detail because it has pretty good treble which doesn't sound harsh or sparkly (maybe I don't hear it, that's one advantage of growing older.....hearing loss!)


----------



## Spork13

I have only watched a handful of Z-reviews.
I saw one where he reviewed the M9xx, and it seemed he hadn't even bothered to read the user manual, so he came across as pretty dumb, not understanding how the product he was reviewing worked.

In other news, my monitor sh4t itself yesterday.
I hate, loathe and detest having to use the laptop as my backup - and I can't play FC primal on it.
My choices were to get a cheap monitor (Could get 27" 1080 locally for $250) to tide me over until I researched and purchased a better on, or to get a (hopefully) decent replacement with little/no research.

I got to the store and 27' looked tiny (dead one is 32") so I came home with a Samsung 34" Ultra Wide (3440 / 1440) curved screen number. I know my GTX1070 can get good FPS @ 1440, I think it would struggle with 4K.
Was $500 off, and instead of eating into my savings I went with 12 months interest free.
Better refresh rate (5ms) than the one it's replacing, I'm quickly getting used to the slightly different aspect ratio, and I'm liking the curved screen.

Happy xmas to me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I will be able to decide tomorrow if I want an E-MU Teak headphones or keep my TH-X00 Mahogany. On the plus side, I got my B6's and almost promptly ruined them. Go me!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I have only watched a handful of Z-reviews.
> I saw one where he reviewed the M9xx, and it seemed he hadn't even bothered to read the user manual, so he came across as pretty dumb, not understanding how the product he was reviewing worked.
> 
> In other news, my monitor sh4t itself yesterday.
> I hate, loathe and detest having to use the laptop as my backup - and I can't play FC primal on it.
> My choices were to get a cheap monitor (Could get 27" 1080 locally for $250) to tide me over until I researched and purchased a better on, or to get a (hopefully) decent replacement with little/no research.
> 
> I got to the store and 27' looked tiny (dead one is 32") so I came home with a Samsung 34" Ultra Wide (3440 / 1440) curved screen number. I know my GTX1070 can get good FPS @ 1440, I think it would struggle with 4K.
> Was $500 off, and instead of eating into my savings I went with 12 months interest free.
> Better refresh rate (5ms) than the one it's replacing, I'm quickly getting used to the slightly different aspect ratio, and I'm liking the curved screen.
> 
> Happy xmas to me.


Is that one of the quantum dot ones that just came out?


----------



## Spork13

No, it's an older series, hence the good pricing.
This one:
http://www.harveynorman.com.au/samsung-34-series-7-ultrawide-quad-hd-va-curved-monitor.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> No, it's an older series, hence the good pricing.
> This one:
> http://www.harveynorman.com.au/samsung-34-series-7-ultrawide-quad-hd-va-curved-monitor.html


You have to tell me how you like it after a week or so of actual use and gaming.

I have my eye on that quantum dot display. I am just hoping that the input lag and pixel persistency is low.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Probably a stupid question, but is there any over the ear headphones for $50 or under that doesn't suck and that I could possibly pick up at.. *shudders*..bestbuy?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but is there any over the ear headphones for $50 or under that doesn't suck and that I could possibly pick up at.. *shudders*..bestbuy?


- Monoprice 8232 (closed back)
- Superlux HD668B
- Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones (closed back)
- On rare occasions, Philips SHP9500

Sorry... just noticed Best Buy part. Is there any reason why you have to shop there?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but is there any over the ear headphones for $50 or under that doesn't suck and that I could possibly pick up at.. *shudders*..bestbuy?


Looking at their selection online, there's only one pair of over the ear headphones that's sub $50, and its the Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 ...

So whether they suck or not, no clue. But its skullcandy so they probably suck.

Edit: Wasn't getting their full selection for some reason, but they have the Audio Technica ATH-T300 too, probably aren't great either, can't really find much in terms of reviews on them. But i would thrust AT more than Skullcandy with audio...

Did you get a bestbuy gift-card or something so making it so you have to buy there?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Probably a stupid question, but is there any over the ear headphones for $50 or under that doesn't suck and that I could possibly pick up at.. *shudders*..bestbuy?


This is probably the best headphone in the $50 range. Not available at BB though. link


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Monoprice 8232 (closed back)
> - Superlux HD668B
> - Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones (closed back)
> - On rare occasions, Philips SHP9500
> 
> Sorry... just noticed Best Buy part. Is there any reason why you have to shop there?


Just for the convenience of picking it up then and there instead of waiting a few days to ship, and then in the case that they are not what I want it's also easier to return.

Doesn't have to be bestbuy though since they clearly don't have anything after looking for a few hours...
Quote:


> Looking at their selection online, there's only one pair of over the ear headphones that's sub $50, and its the Skullcandy Hesh 2.0 ...
> 
> So whether they suck or not, no clue. But its skullcandy so they probably suck.
> 
> Edit: Wasn't getting their full selection for some reason, but they have the Audio Technica ATH-T300 too, probably aren't great either, can't really find much in terms of reviews on them. But i would thrust AT more than Skullcandy with audio...
> 
> Did you get a bestbuy gift-card or something so making it so you have to buy there?


Yeah not a fan of anything skull candy, they always sound so mushy even with an EQ. See reason above as to why I said bestbuy.

How about the ATH-M20x? I was looking at those earlier for $40 and I know Audio-Technica normally has good selection but still, cheap is cheap.
Quote:


> This is probably the best headphone in the $50 range. Not available at BB though. link


I might honestly consider this since I have Newegg Premiere I still need to put to good use, but I will await any critique of the ATH-M20x if there is any.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Disclaimer: This was written before morning coffee, so might not be as coherent as usual. On the flipside, maybe it won't be short story length









Well, what I think pez and/or HL2-4-Life said is confirmed yet again.... I absolutely LOVE what I'll call the "technical excellence" the HD 600's have over my AKG K712's, and also the set and forget comfort, but that lack of bass just kills so much for me given how much I love aggrotech, DnB, and Harsh EBM. Sure, the Sennheisers feel like they have more air and life to the sound, and I'll definitely be keeping them around, but for a lot of my favourite songs it's somewhat obvious as to what's missing and it drives me nuts. Given that I also enjoy racing sims and space games, I suspect I'd prefer the K712's in such as well, because there's just something about the thrum of an engine alongside the THUMP of your guns in Eliteangerous.

But my oh my, that soundstage and clarity alongside not having to fiddle with how it's sitting on my head every now and then, in combination with how they seem to laugh mockingly at my music and it's attempt to try and make them blurrily blend each hit together in what I can only describe as machine-gun style rolls used regularly in a variety of songs (we'll use Pythius - Air Raid at the 1:02-1:04 mark as an example, and Machine Code - Solar Core from 2:38-2:41 and 2:44-2:47and 3:21-3:40 or so as another).

Another example is Korn's Twisted Transistor. Yup, despite me not knowing who most of the past 15 years or so of "modern rock" artists are (especially the "really popular ones") and even had said I had no idea who they were to Sum 41's face (i'd tell the story, but I can't on these forums due to how I said things







), I do like me some Nirvana, Nine Inch Nails, and Korn. Anyways! Looooove the guitars on the HD 600's, but man the kick in the drum kit just comes across as overdamped. It's like they put a whole Bed Bath and Beyond's worth of pillows into the kick drum.

Here's the kicker though.... I've had them on for an hour now but I don't want to take them off. I swear it isn't because Infected Mushroom's Cities of the Future sounds soooo good, and doubly so with Asphyxia's album "Sense of Decay". Wow is Concupiscentia's intro oh so etherial sounding. And you can actually understand the lyrics of Self Deception


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just for the convenience of picking it up then and there instead of waiting a few days to ship, and then in the case that they are not what I want it's also easier to return.
> 
> Doesn't have to be bestbuy though since they clearly don't have anything after looking for a few hours...
> Yeah not a fan of anything skull candy, they always sound so mushy even with an EQ. See reason above as to why I said bestbuy.
> 
> How about the ATH-M20x? I was looking at those earlier for $40 and I know Audio-Technica normally has good selection but still, cheap is cheap.
> I might honestly consider this since I have Newegg Premiere I still need to put to good use, but I will await any critique of the ATH-M20x if there is any.


https://flash.newegg.com/Product/9SIAC4Z5208301?icid=WP_5_12262016 sidenote - SHP9500 is my favorite headphone, so I second his recommendation.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Just for the convenience of picking it up then and there instead of waiting a few days to ship, and then in the case that they are not what I want it's also easier to return.
> 
> Doesn't have to be bestbuy though since they clearly don't have anything after looking for a few hours...
> Yeah not a fan of anything skull candy, they always sound so mushy even with an EQ. See reason above as to why I said bestbuy.
> 
> How about the ATH-M20x? I was looking at those earlier for $40 and I know Audio-Technica normally has good selection but still, cheap is cheap.
> I might honestly consider this since I have Newegg Premiere I still need to put to good use, but I will await any critique of the ATH-M20x if there is any.


Personally, I feel that all those headphones I had previously mentioned are better than the M20x. That said, I disliked virtually all ATH headphones I have used or tried, so my opinion may be biased there.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Duplicate post


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Personally, I feel that all those headphones I had previously mentioned are better than the M20x. That said, I disliked virtually all ATH headphones I have used or tried, so my opinion may be biased there.


Yep, m20x is the worst of the entire bunch, i already PM'd him and told him. think of the m50x, and then take out the drivers, and add a silver spoon, and tap on the earcup for the bass, thats the m20x. lol, shp-9500 for $55 with his newegg premier is a much better place to go


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yep, m20x is the worst of the entire bunch, i already PM'd him and told him. think of the m50x, and then take out the drivers, and add a silver spoon, and tap on the earcup for the bass, thats the m20x. lol, shp-9500 for $55 with his newegg premier is a much better place to go


I think that it is important that we find out what type of over ear headphones he wants and which sound signature he prefers first. I know you really like the SHP9500, but that may not necessarily be what he wants or needs. If he is using them in an office environment or where sound isolation matters, the SHP9500 will be a no-go.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think that it is important that we find out what type of over ear headphones he wants and which sound signature he prefers first. I know you really like the SHP9500, but that may not necessarily be what he wants or needs. If he is using them in an office environment or where sound isolation matters, the SHP9500 will be a no-go.


its not for him, its for his brother, I been pm'ing him. ;p


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> its not for him, its for his brother, I been pm'ing him. ;p


That's fine, but for the rest of us who are still trying to help him here where he originally asked, it would good for us to know. More input is not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> its not for him, its for his brother, I been pm'ing him. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> That's fine, but for the rest of us who are still trying to help him here, it would good for us to know.
Click to expand...

He uses a Siberia V2 for his PC and we talked about it just now. He said he would prefer to get the M20x because of the price to use for his cheap MP3 player and continue to use the V2s for his PC.

Sorry for not being very transparent about the whole ordeal


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> He uses a Siberia V2 for his PC and we talked about it just now. He said he would prefer to get the M20x because of the price to use for his cheap MP3 player and continue to use the V2s for his PC.
> 
> Sorry for not being very transparent about the whole ordeal


In that price range, I would also recommend he take a look at the Creative Aurvana Live or if he wants to save money, Monoprice 8232. Personally, I think the CAL is better than M20X and Monoprice 8232 is comparable at half the price. The Monoprice is also very moddable.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I've never heard anyone said the 1840 competes against more expensive offerings, everyone I know that's tried it says it's extremely thin sounding and lacks a lot of things other higher end offerings have. A lot of people think the 1540 is even superior to the 1840.


fyi, 1840 does not sound thin. Just needs wattage







my head just got done vibrating, 2 watts at 32 ohm makes it come to life.







also i replaced stock 1840 pads with 1540 alcantara pads... bass is insane now, almost Nighthawk level


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> In that price range, I would also recommend he take a look at the Creative Aurvana Live or if he wants to save money, Monoprice 8232.


I'm taking a look at them now, the price is right but the shipping is not. At both monoprice's website and amazon they would cost more than the M20x, and since he has made it very clear to me that he would rather continue to save his money than spend it, my hands are tied.

Thank you all for the help provided


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm taking a look at them now, the price is right but the shipping is not. At both monoprice's website and amazon they would cost more than the M20x, and since he has made it very clear to me that he would rather continue to save his money than spend it, my hands are tied.
> 
> Thank you all for the help provided


No problem! For some reason, I thought you were in the US. My apologies! I hope he enjoys the M20x!


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm taking a look at them now, the price is right but the shipping is not. At both monoprice's website and amazon they would cost more than the M20x, and since he has made it very clear to me that he would rather continue to save his money than spend it, my hands are tied.
> 
> Thank you all for the help provided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem! For some reason, I thought you were in the US. My apologies! I hope he enjoys the M20x!
Click to expand...

I am from the US though lol







not sure why shipping is so expensive for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I am from the US though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why shipping is so expensive for me.


Shipping from Amazon should be free though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Shipping from Amazon should be free though.


M20x are new $24 free ship. i linked it to him earlier. i think thats what he means by saving money, aurvana live is twice the price. i'd rather see him get something else though, m20x is one of the worst cans I ever heard. my $22 Koss UR55 kick major butt. but I can't find any on ebay right now sadly.

Monoprice 8323 at $18 on ebay new --- about 10x better than m20x in every way. and i honestly prefer it over aurvana as well.


----------



## wizardbro

Anyone else use alpha pads on their fostex variants?


I've had alpha pads on mine since the first week and I don't see any talk of them anywhere outside of head-fi. The default pads were unusable in terms of comfort and these are like giant pillows, as comfortable as my k7xx. I think they add bit of soundstage as well just because of how deep they are, but I've forgotten how the default pads sound now..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Anyone else use alpha pads on their fostex variants?
> 
> 
> I've had alpha pads on mine since the first week and I don't see any talk of them anywhere outside of head-fi. The default pads were unusable in terms of comfort and these are like giant pillows, as comfortable as my k7xx. I think they add bit of soundstage as well just because of how deep they are, but I've forgotten how the default pads sound now..


Fine with your woodie fostex, but if you did that on stock t50/t20/t40 it would make the sound absolutely awful. even just putting Hm5 pads on stock t50 mk3's ruined the vocals for me. there is a reason fostex wants your ear to sit as close as possible to the driver (unless of course you have mods)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Anyone else use alpha pads on their fostex variants?
> 
> 
> I've had alpha pads on mine since the first week and I don't see any talk of them anywhere outside of head-fi. The default pads were unusable in terms of comfort and these are like giant pillows, as comfortable as my k7xx. I think they add bit of soundstage as well just because of how deep they are, but I've forgotten how the default pads sound now..


I use modded Dekoni earpads for mine. Most people prefer those or Alpha pads it seems, if they can't stand stock.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fine with your woodie fostex, but if you did that on stock t50/t20/t40 it would make the sound absolutely awful. even just putting Hm5 pads on stock t50 mk3's ruined the vocals for me. there is a reason fostex wants your ear to sit as close as possible to the driver (unless of course you have mods)


When did you get the TH-X00?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I am from the US though lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why shipping is so expensive for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Shipping from Amazon should be free though.
Click to expand...

Nope, $6.83 for shipping and $25.99 for the headphones makes a total of $32.82 for me.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nope, $6.83 for shipping and $25.99 for the headphones makes a total of $32.82 for me.


Maybe it's because I am a prime member so I see free shipping.


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, I recently revisited Nine Inch Nails' The Fragile on the HD650+Crack and it sounded awesome







. Not earth shattering bass but the whole thing sounded great especially the guitars as you noticed







. The combination works really well for metal genres. Give Tool's Lateralus album a listen!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, I recently revisited Nine Inch Nails' The Fragile on the HD650+Crack and it sounded awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not earth shattering bass but the whole thing sounded great especially the guitars as you noticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The combination works really well for metal genres. Give Tool's Lateralus album a listen!


I'll definitely give those a listen. i did promise the receptionist at one of the radio stations work services that I'd listen to at least SOMETHING they would normally play over the holidays. Okay, so that promise was like two years ago, but still!







Ignoring the lovely soundstage they have, there's one other thing I really do like about the HD 600's.... They have this almost.... "fun" kind of vibe to them, while still being rather accurate. I'll also playfully say if I want bass, I'll buy an adapter to use my KZ ZST's with my new dac/amp because... Well, yeah, they're fun, and kind of bassy IEMs ^_^;;;;;

....Speaking of such, I wonder if I have a 1/8" to 1/4" adapter in my parts box that would work with my IEM's. Most of the ones I have atm are screw-on or push-on, and of course in use.

EDIT (15:42 MST, aka -07:00 GMT): I'll admit it... I've never listened to some of the older NIN stuff, but apparently several of their newer albums I've heard a decent amount of without realizing it... In other words, I do like their music but I'd love to be able to move up to the point where I can actually identify it instead of going "whyyyy is this so familiar?!?!?!?" Warehouse guys like to bug me about such things







Songs like Closer I can identify rather quickly, but anything that wasn't played ad nauseum on the radio (back when I used to listen to the radio a LOT due to work and whatnot) I'd get that whole "huh, they're familiar" and when someone told me it'd be a massive facepaw kind of moment.

Then again, I did live in the middle of nowhere from 2001 to 2006 (Red Deer, Alberta), and shortly after discovering multiple genres of electronic music that I loved (and then having dutch friends introduce me to gabber after they found out at the time I loved speedcore) I pretty much started ignoring the North American music scene....


----------



## Sonikku13

I've decided I want to go build a new PC eventually, with Zen and Vega 10 as the baseline... so my amp/DAC and one pair of headphones have to go. I'm keeping my AKG K7XX. Depending on where Vega 10 falls on price, I'll probably get two Vega 10s (one for a PC with a Core i5 4460, another for the new PC I want to build), then focus on getting a new amp and DAC. After that, finish building the new PC.

The reason I'm selling the amp/DAC and headphones now - I'm certain Zen is gonna be in my price bracket if and only if I sell the amp/DAC and headphones. Probably recoup $200 from the amp/DAC and the headphones, that with $475 should allow me to buy TOTL Zen. If all else fails, I can always buy another amp and DAC.

The other reason I want Zen at launch - if it performs 5% under the 6900K as rumored, and it's priced at $600, expect massive price gouging. So I wanna get it before the price gouging starts.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nope, $6.83 for shipping and $25.99 for the headphones makes a total of $32.82 for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's because I am a prime member so I see free shipping.
Click to expand...

Yeah sadly I've already used my free prime student trial, I really liked the free 2 day shipping on my books


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I've decided I want to go build a new PC eventually, with Zen and Vega 10 as the baseline... so my amp/DAC and one pair of headphones have to go. I'm keeping my AKG K7XX. Depending on where Vega 10 falls on price, I'll probably get two Vega 10s (one for a PC with a Core i5 4460, another for the new PC I want to build), then focus on getting a new amp and DAC. After that, finish building the new PC.
> 
> The reason I'm selling the amp/DAC and headphones now - I'm certain Zen is gonna be in my price bracket if and only if I sell the amp/DAC and headphones. Probably recoup $200 from the amp/DAC and the headphones, that with $475 should allow me to buy TOTL Zen. If all else fails, I can always buy another amp and DAC.
> 
> The other reason I want Zen at launch - if it performs 5% under the 6900K as rumored, and it's priced at $600, expect massive price gouging. So I wanna get it before the price gouging starts.


I don't ever think its worth selling something that you own that you obtained for a good price in order to finance something else that could be afforded with some saving. Especially selling something that doesn't age like audio equipment for something that depreciates at a fast pace like PC tech







.

The likelihood of buying a replacement product diminishes quickly over time as another bill or required purchase takes priority. I've seen it happen to people plenty of times and they never get around to buying that replacement item.

Just my 2c







.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I don't ever think its worth selling something that you own that you obtained for a good price in order to finance something else that could be afforded with some saving. Especially selling something that doesn't age like audio equipment for something that depreciates at a fast pace like PC tech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The likelihood of buying a replacement product diminishes quickly over time as another bill or required purchase takes priority. I've seen it happen to people plenty of times and they never get around to buying that replacement item.
> 
> Just my 2c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Although selling unused things to pay for things that will be used a lot is a good idea.

I find it ridiculous to keep something when I'll be replacing it with something I'll use more, IE: headphones and such, if I'm buying something that is higher end that I like more, I see no sense in keeping the old product, same with graphics cards, monitors, etc.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Although selling unused things to pay for things that will be used a lot is a good idea.
> 
> I find it ridiculous to keep something when I'll be replacing it with something I'll use more, IE: headphones and such, if I'm buying something that is higher end that I like more, I see no sense in keeping the old product, same with graphics cards, monitors, etc.


This.
I really, really enjoyed my Elise tube amp and Beyer T1's, but I liked my STAX gear even more.

I could have kept Elise and T1's and kept spending (stupid amounts of) money on rare old tubes searching for smaller and smaller improvements.
Instead I swapped the amp and tubes, spent a few $ on postage, to get an even better Stax setup than my current one. A setup that will likely be better than I could ever have had with the stuff I swapped.
As a bonus I also sold the T1's. (Pointless keeping them without a high quality amp to drive them).

I'll take the $450 USD over a set of HPs sitting unused in a pelican case any time.


----------



## rathborne

@Spork13 @Lays, you're discussing selling unused audio equipment to move up to better gear which I do agree with if a sale to make the jump is planned. If I read the OP correctly it looked like he was selling the DAC/Amp to buy PC gear and then get another DAC/Amp later. I'm not sure that's the best move if it can be avoided or worked around as I've seen people sell gear and lament the sale down the track







.


----------



## sjwpwpro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am trying to figure out if it's better to get a receiver or stereo amplifier...


A dedicated amp is the way to go. I have an Emotiva BaseX 150Wx2 amp hooked to my Magni/Mani 2 Uber stack, that is driving a set of polk audio TSi 100's. It sounds great, I know the Polk's are the weakest link but for the money they are hard to beat. I don't need a sub, in fact when I first hooked them up because of the way I had them placed I had to stuff socks into the ports. I then played with the placement and found that if you move them at least 6in from the wall they sound great without the port blocked. The only downside is the there is no remote.


----------



## caenlen

I think I prefer Fiio K1 for my Nighthawks over Fulla 2, Fulla 2 has a brightness too it that only works on my other cans, which doesn't make sense to me...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sjwpwpro*
> 
> A dedicated amp is the way to go. I have an Emotiva BaseX 150Wx2 amp hooked to my Magni/Mani 2 Uber stack, that is driving a set of polk audio TSi 100's. It sounds great, I know the Polk's are the weakest link but for the money they are hard to beat. I don't need a sub, in fact when I first hooked them up because of the way I had them placed I had to stuff socks into the ports. I then played with the placement and found that if you move them at least 6in from the wall they sound great without the port blocked. The only downside is the there is no remote.


I personally use a sub, so I would have to find a receiver with 3 channels or 2 channels and a sub output


----------



## Swolern

The Nighthawks are definitely a strange & different headphone. It's sound signature is very dark in nature. At first I thought it sounded horrible with muddy treble. But man I have never seen a headphone change this much after some burn-in time. The top end stayed fairly dark and smooth but mids & treble opened up and still had that top end sparkle with improved clarity. Different from any headphone I have heard, a great addition to the headphone collection.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I personally use a sub, so I would have to find a receiver with 3 channels or 2 channels and a sub output


Yeah, my friend, the one with the OMG! speakers, sold me a pair of Bose 201 for cheap, he then proceeded to give me an NHT SA-2 sub amplifier with a Sony subwoofer to boot. So I got the Bose 201 + NHT SA-2 + Sony Subwoofer for about 30 odd USD. Hooked up my Oppo HA-1 -> NHT SA-2 -> Rokit5 + Sony sub and I must say, I like the low end rumble the sub produce.


----------



## Shardnax

I leave the thread for a couple days and I come back to a bunch of pages of book posts







.


----------



## Swolern

Been having a headphone buying spree this month. Ranging from desktop cans to mobile and gym IEMs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I leave the thread for a couple days and I come back to a bunch of pages of book posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ohhhh, they aren't that bad. If you think that's bad, you should ask the benching guys how much they have to scroll if someone gets me going








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Been having a headphone buying spree this month. Ranging from desktop cans to mobile and gym IEMs.


No beauty shot of the various IEM's you picked up? ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

It looks like there's a pair near the middle of the photo.

At Swolern: Will you be thinning them out or do you like all of them for different uses?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ohhhh, they aren't that bad. If you think that's bad, you should ask the benching guys how much they have to scroll if someone gets me going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No beauty shot of the various IEM's you picked up? ^_^


Not at home anymore but the IEMs are the Samsung IconX use for gym & running. Love them for that purpose. Stock sound quality sucked, but after I placed some different earbuds tips for a good seal and they sound fairly good now. Completely wireless buds that actually stay in my ear while running are priceless. Daily IEMs are the Sennheiser IE80.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It looks like there's a pair near the middle of the photo.
> 
> At Swolern: Will you be thinning them out or do you like all of them for different uses?


From left to right. LCD3F, Nighthawks, T50rp mk3 w/ ZMF lambskin pads, Senn Momentum, B&W P7, DT880. Enjoying the cans diversity & different uses right now. I'm sure I'll drop a couple that I don't use that much, later on.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I prefer Fiio K1 for my Nighthawks over Fulla 2, Fulla 2 has a brightness too it that only works on my other cans, which doesn't make sense to me...


This was my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> The Nighthawks are definitely a strange & different headphone. It's sound signature is very dark in nature. At first I thought it sounded horrible with muddy treble. But man I have never seen a headphone change this much after some burn-in time. The top end stayed fairly dark and smooth but mids & treble opened up and still had that top end sparkle with improved clarity. Different from any headphone I have heard, a great addition to the headphone collection.


This is my personal experience as well... you might want to give your Nighthawks a little more juice, I know when I give them a tad more juice from Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, the bass omg the bass lol... takes HD650 and Fostex T20RP and just laughs at it. also hearing a string instrument being plucked to the left and vocals off to my right... i prefer this sound much more than HD650 sound which just has terrible imaging/soundstage (imo) Nighthawks may very well be my end game


----------



## SlyFox

Edit: Nevermind I saw your thoughts on the nighthawks above. Thanks for posting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This was my
> This is my personal experience as well... you might want to give your Nighthawks a little more juice, I know when I give them a tad more juice from Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, the bass omg the bass lol... takes HD650 and Fostex T20RP and just laughs at it. also hearing a string instrument being plucked to the left and vocals off to my right... i prefer this sound much more than *HD650 sound which just has terrible imaging/soundstage (imo)* Nighthawks may very well be my end game


Good to hear from someone who has the HD650's. The soundstage/imaging is bizarre, maybe I won't go as far as saying it's terrible but not good. It's far left, middle, far right, it sounds unnatural.

Been thinking of picking up the nighthawks as a second headphone off the used market for a while now. Maybe I should just take the plunge.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Edit: Nevermind I saw your thoughts on the nighthawks above. Thanks for posting.
> Good to hear from someone who has the HD650's. The soundstage/imaging is bizarre, maybe I won't go as far as saying it's terrible but not good. It's far left, middle, far right, it sounds unnatural.
> 
> Been thinking of picking up the nighthawks as a second headphone off the used market for a while now. Maybe I should just take the plunge.


Nice to know someone finally understands me, LOL

Yes, the term you used is much better, "unnatural" is a perfect fit for the imaging and soundstage of the HD650... it just ruins too many songs for me, especially after trying so many cans and knowing this drum is supposed to be here, this violin here, etc etc.

Nighthawks are $294 new free ship no tax right now, lowest they will probably ever be as this is the last of their stock (woodie stock is being replaced with $700 carbons)


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nighthawks are $294 new free ship no tax right now, lowest they will probably ever be as this is the last of their stock (woodie stock is being replaced with $700 carbons)


Where do you see them for $294? The cheapest I've been able to find them is 348 on Amazon.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> Where do you see them for $294? The cheapest I've been able to find them is 348 on Amazon.


https://skybygramophone.com/collections/special-offers/products/audioquest-nighthawk-over-ear-headphones use promocode HOLIDAYNOW me and Swolern both bought our Nighthawks from there using the same discount


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This was my
> This is my personal experience as well... you might want to give your Nighthawks a little more juice, I know when I give them a tad more juice from Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, the bass omg the bass lol... takes HD650 and Fostex T20RP and just laughs at it. also hearing a string instrument being plucked to the left and vocals off to my right... i prefer this sound much more than HD650 sound which just has terrible imaging/soundstage (imo) Nighthawks may very well be my end game


Outside of the HD800 variants, soundstage in general sucks for headphones. It's really more of a speaker thing. Honestly, proper soundstage is not something that headphones are that good at, though some are significantly better at it than others. The HD650 are not meant for soundstage. They are IMO however, the absolute best at vocal reproduction for their price bracket.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Not at home anymore but the IEMs are the Samsung IconX use for gym & running. Love them for that purpose. Stock sound quality sucked, but after I placed some different earbuds tips for a good seal and they sound fairly good now. Completely wireless buds that actually stay in my ear while running are priceless. Daily IEMs are the Sennheiser IE80.
> From left to right. LCD3F, Nighthawks, T50rp mk3 w/ ZMF lambskin pads, Senn Momentum, B&W P7, DT880. Enjoying the cans diversity & different uses right now. I'm sure I'll drop a couple that I don't use that much, later on.


Interesting looking IEM's those are... I'm still a tad too attached to wires myself, but then again, that's probably because of the simple fact that I don't work out - I just go for walks (and maybe play Ingress or Pokémon Go, lol). I won't lie though, the idea of completely wireless IEM's is tempting..... Assuming they'd fit my ears without issue, which is the biggest problem I've faced with any IEM so far.

Those Nighthawk's sure are gorgeous though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Best IEM's I have listened to are still my PFE 232. Too bad they have been discontinued.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Outside of the HD800 variants, soundstage in general sucks for headphones. It's really more of a speaker thing. Honestly, proper soundstage is not something that headphones are that good at, though some are significantly better at it than others. The HD650 are not meant for soundstage. They are IMO however, the absolute best at vocal reproduction for their price bracket.


I agree with you on this mostly, I know what you mean by vocals on the HD650 yikes it really is super clear, but I hope you get to try some Pioneer SE-A1000 someday with HM5 velour, they are my fav soundstage cans, beating out the fidelio x2/k7xx even... it makes music super fun having that soundstage present, all along the watchtower with jimi hendrix, woo makes me want to party when i have that soundstage rocking good. The Nighthawks have good enough imaging/soundstage over HD650 to make it more enjoyable for me, personal audio tastes though.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I agree with you on this mostly, I know what you mean by vocals on the HD650 yikes it really is super clear, but I hope you get to try some Pioneer SE-A1000 someday with HM5 velour, they are my fav soundstage cans, beating out the fidelio x2/k7xx even... it makes music super fun having that soundstage present, all along the watchtower with jimi hendrix, woo makes me want to party when i have that soundstage rocking good. The Nighthawks have good enough imaging/soundstage over HD650 to make it more enjoyable for me, personal audio tastes though.


I use my speakers for gaming, so soundstage in headphones is not a very high priority for me. If I get a chance to, I will definitely try them out. Just probably not something I will go out of my way to look for if that makes any sense.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I use my speakers for gaming, so soundstage in headphones is not a very high priority for me. If I get a chance to, I will definitely try them out. Just probably not something I will go out of my way to look for if that makes any sense.


I understand that, ^^

This is just a hobby to distract me from reality as I have mentioned before lol

I will be getting back into games soon though and taking a break from headphones, I am very very pleased with my Nighthawks/SHP-9500/SE-A1000, I really see nothing else I want to try, other than I want to own some ZMF Blackwood someday, but thats a few years out/out of my budget/I want to go to a few headphone conventions first


----------



## caenlen

http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencychecklow.php

it says here that 10hz is supposedly inaudible to human ears, but I can hear it on my Nighthawks at 10hz before it hits 20hz. @Swolern can you confirm? mmmm finally found my bass cans I think, even my vibro mkII's failed this 10hz test. DDD


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencychecklow.php
> 
> it says here that 10hz is supposedly inaudible to human ears, but I can hear it on my Nighthawks at 10hz before it hits 20hz. @Swolern can you confirm? mmmm finally found my bass cans I think, even my vibro mkII's failed this 10hz test. DDD


Maybe you feel it rather than hear it? Or the nighthawks somehow distort it in a way that it can be heard? I doubt they're giving you superhuman hearing.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Maybe you feel it rather than hear it? Or the nighthawks somehow distort it in a way that it can be heard? I doubt they're giving you superhuman hearing.


Well the dentist did say I am not getting wisdom teeth due to my superior genetics, perhaps I am indeed an evolved human of the top 5%? FEED MY EGO rofl


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencychecklow.php
> 
> it says here that 10hz is supposedly inaudible to human ears, but I can hear it on my Nighthawks at 10hz before it hits 20hz. @Swolern can you confirm? mmmm finally found my bass cans I think, even my vibro mkII's failed this 10hz test. DDD


I think you feel the 10 Hz instead of hearing it. Also depends on how loud you have it cranked. Most traducers respond pretty low, however, its how far down from the rest of the spectrum they produce that response that makes a difference. 20hz at -1db vs. 20hz at -10db is a big difference.

For the record Im getting the 10hz on my 6xx also. I think that my modded t50rps or DT880s got it also.

The knocking tests made me jump out of my chair the first time I played it. I was in a second story room and I really thought someone was knocking on the wall outside.


----------



## Sonikku13

Why do I keep flip-flopping. I'm looking at Sennheiser HD800 prices, and they're getting cheaper by the day. I might just be able to get a pair if I saved up, idk yet though if I really want them or Zen.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why do I keep flip-flopping. I'm looking at Sennheiser HD800 prices, and they're getting cheaper by the day. I might just be able to get a pair if I saved up, idk yet though if I really want them or Zen.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why do I keep flip-flopping. I'm looking at Sennheiser HD800 prices, and they're getting cheaper by the day. I might just be able to get a pair if I saved up, idk yet though if I really want them or Zen.


May as well keep saving and wait until Zen is out before reaching a decision.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why do I keep flip-flopping. I'm looking at Sennheiser HD800 prices, and they're getting cheaper by the day. I might just be able to get a pair if I saved up, idk yet though if I really want them or Zen.
Click to expand...

Why the sick emoticon? My dream headphone is the Sennheiser HD800, due to the soundstage and imaging.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why do I keep flip-flopping. I'm looking at Sennheiser HD800 prices, and they're getting cheaper by the day. I might just be able to get a pair if I saved up, idk yet though if I really want them or Zen.
> 
> 
> 
> May as well keep saving and wait until Zen is out before reaching a decision.
Click to expand...

If I keep waiting for something, I'm gonna blow it.


----------



## caenlen

@sonikku


----------



## caenlen

@sonikku If you want soundstage for gaming the AKG K7xx is hard to beat, you just need a better amp for those cans, xduu ta-01, keep your eye out for one for sale someday ( don't pay more than $100 for it) sometimes it hits massdrop btw.

it pairs very well with K7xx, better than my vali 2 did.


----------



## Sonikku13

I am thinking, if I commit myself to buy the HD800, what amp and DAC should I buy. The only two I have in mind for the DAC is the Schiit Yggdrasil, and the amp is the Schiit Ragnarok. It would take two years of budgeting to get both items. But then I'm in sonic nirvana, I hope.

Any other recommendations for amp and DAC?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I am thinking, if I commit myself to buy the HD800, what amp and DAC should I buy. The only two I have in mind for the DAC is the Schiit Yggdrasil, and the amp is the Schiit Ragnarok. It would take two years of budgeting to get both items. But then I'm in sonic nirvana, I hope.
> 
> Any other recommendations for amp and DAC?


I forgot which DAC my friend had, but HD800 + Cavali Liquid Gold was absolutely sublime.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why the sick emoticon? My dream headphone is the Sennheiser HD800, due to the soundstage and imaging.
> If I keep waiting for something, I'm gonna blow it.


I am very biased against the HD800 for the same reason I am biased towards the TH-X00, LCD-2, and HE-560; bass, bass, and more bass.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am very biased against the HD800 for the same reason I am biased towards the TH-X00, LCD-2, and HE-560; bass, bass, and more bass.


::licks OC'ing Noob:: nom nom


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Why the sick emoticon? My dream headphone is the Sennheiser HD800, due to the soundstage and imaging.
> If I keep waiting for something, I'm gonna blow it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very biased against the HD800 for the same reason I am biased towards the TH-X00, LCD-2, and HE-560; bass, bass, and more bass.
Click to expand...

"Because you know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble." Sorry, had to.

Anyway, I really love hearing almost every single detail in music. I won't say every single detail cause I don't believe a headphone can catch everything perfectly, but that's why I want the HD800.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ::licks OC'ing Noob:: nom nom


Does he taste like bass with a side of Stuey?









As for the HD 800's, I've never heard a pair, but the thought of buying a pair alongside a Ragnarok/Yggdrasil combination..... I'd much sooner get a nice mid-fi setup and a full on gaming rig ^_^;;;;

And as for IEM's.... Yeaaah, I won't be trying that again with my Audio GD NFB-11. KZ ZST's and it are already too loud and that's barely moving the volume dial. Cable's too short as well, so it tugs ever so slightly on the right ear bud. Even with Spotify down to 60% in Windows PLUS turning Spotify down to 70% in the application makes it too loud to go above 8 o'clock on that pair


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Does he taste like bass with a side of Stuey?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the HD 800's, I've never heard a pair, but the thought of buying a pair alongside a Ragnarok/Yggdrasil combination..... I'd much sooner get a nice mid-fi setup and a full on gaming rig ^_^;;;;
> 
> And as for IEM's.... Yeaaah, I won't be trying that again with my Audio GD NFB-11. KZ ZST's and it are already too loud and that's barely moving the volume dial. Cable's too short as well, so it tugs ever so slightly on the right ear bud. Even with Spotify down to 60% in Windows PLUS turning Spotify down to 70% in the application makes it too loud to go above 8 o'clock on that pair


You should have just saved for Gustard A20 like you originally were planning to do imo. Looks like a much better quality amp/dac combo imo, especially just looking under the hood at both of them, I have no idea what I am looking at, but boy the A20 innards look sexy as hell DD


----------



## Sonikku13

I plan to get the Audio-gd NFB-11 amp/DAC now... based on the recommendations here. Gah, too tiny.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I plan to get the Audio-gd NFB-11 amp/DAC now... based on the recommendations here.


that works, you were recently selling off your Aune cause you couldn't afford any tubes, so I am hesitant to say this is the best route for you, since your obviously on a tight budget like myself, but its your life man. one mistake I have not made is going flagship level, I can take a hit on loss here or there np, but not at the flagship level, I wish you the best of luck. I am going to headphone conventions before I settle on a flagship 3-4 years from now personally.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I plan to get the Audio-gd NFB-11 amp/DAC now... based on the recommendations here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that works, you were recently selling off your Aune cause you couldn't afford any tubes, so I am hesitant to say this is the best route for you, since your obviously on a tight budget like myself, but its your life man. one mistake I have not made is going flagship level, I can take a hit on loss here or there np, but not at the flagship level, I wish you the best of luck. I am going to headphone conventions before I settle on a flagship 3-4 years from now personally.
Click to expand...

Eh, if all else fails, there's always getting student loans through my college. Wait, that's a terrible idea...

There's always getting a part-time job. There, better idea...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Eh, if all else fails, there's always getting student loans through my college. Wait, that's a terrible idea...
> 
> There's always getting a part-time job. There, better idea...


I seriously think you would enjoy the K7xx if you just got a better amp for them. Ask on head fi what amp pairs best with them, my vote is still xduoo TA-01 or TA-02, they need extra oomph of power to really shine, and something about the Wolfson DAC chip in xduoo just pairs really well with the K7xx.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> "Because you know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble." Sorry, had to.
> 
> Anyway, I really love hearing almost every single detail in music. I won't say every single detail cause I don't believe a headphone can catch everything perfectly, but that's why I want the HD800.


I think that is probably one of the most pervasive falsehoods in audio.

Then get the HD800S or do the doughnut mod at least.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You should have just saved for Gustard A20 like you originally were planning to do imo. Looks like a much better quality amp/dac combo imo, especially just looking under the hood at both of them, I have no idea what I am looking at, but boy the A20 innards look sexy as hell DD


Never said I wouldn't get that. $1,200 CAD (plus whatever DHL winds up charging me for taxes and handling) is a lot more to chew on than $545 CAD though. Besides, the NFB-29H won't fit on my current end/side table, whereas the Gustard A20H will. Both are reputed to do fairly well with the K712's as well as HD 600's too.

Other than price, the other reason why I didn't was simply the fact that there aren't that many reviews out for it just yet.

No matter what though, if/when I upgrade it's going to be one without channel imbalance issues - my KZ ZST's revealed that when the volume potentiometer is where you'd expect the volume to be killed (fully counter clockwise) a very slight amount of signal still makes it though. Only noticeable on an IEM though, and once you turn it up a tad further it isn't noticeable at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I plan to get the Audio-gd NFB-11 amp/DAC now... based on the recommendations here. Gah, too tiny.


Surprised they didn't try to push for the NFB-29H since there was a mention of the 28 before it (29H is the single ended version), and it's somewhat cheaper than the 28 too. Audio GD may or may not still be doing their 5-5.5% off for the hoildays offer too, so with the dual TXCO upgrades it would be $399 USD shipped to North America.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You should have just saved for Gustard A20 like you originally were planning to do imo. Looks like a much better quality amp/dac combo imo, especially just looking under the hood at both of them, I have no idea what I am looking at, but boy the A20 innards look sexy as hell DD


You should all just wait for me to get a job so that I can start making videos on how you can source and build your own amps for half or sometimes even a quarter of the price.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> "Because you know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble." Sorry, had to.
> 
> Anyway, I really love hearing almost every single detail in music. I won't say every single detail cause I don't believe a headphone can catch everything perfectly, but that's why I want the HD800.
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is probably one of the most pervasive falsehoods in audio.
> 
> Then get the HD800S or do the doughnut mod at least.
Click to expand...

Everything I found on a quick search says the HD800 has a larger soundstage and better imaging than the HD800S... the HD800S overall is a better headphone for most people though, if they even wanted to drop that much on headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ::licks OC'ing Noob:: nom nom


How disturbed by this should I be?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> "Because you know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble." Sorry, had to.
> 
> Anyway, I really love hearing almost every single detail in music. I won't say every single detail cause I don't believe a headphone can catch everything perfectly, but that's why I want the HD800.


What can I say? I like my headphones the same way I like my girls, big bump down low.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Everything I found on a quick search says the HD800 has a larger soundstage and better imaging than the HD800S... the HD800S overall is a better headphone for most people though, if they even wanted to drop that much on headphones.


You need to be proactive, a flight to Chicago would not be that expensive for you, or even for can jam in NYC, though NYC is a little to much for me personally, I only live a 2 hour drive from Chicago, so I am hoping they do another can jam before I leave the country.

I recommend you do can jam somewhere before you make any flagship purchases... just my two cents anyway. I am not sure why, but as humans we tend to just get cozy and not want to be proactive in anything we do if it requires flying, booking a hotel for 50 bucks for two nights, and it feels like money lost, but in the long run, something like this on a major purchase could actually be a good investment on its own.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> "Because you know I'm all about that bass, 'bout that bass, no treble." Sorry, had to.
> 
> Anyway, I really love hearing almost every single detail in music. I won't say every single detail cause I don't believe a headphone can catch everything perfectly, but that's why I want the HD800.
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? I like my headphones the same way I like my girls, big bump down low.
Click to expand...

I'd say what I'm into (Sonic the Hedgehog) cause it might explain why we like our headphones the way we like em. But it's kinda weird to others.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'd say what I'm into (Sonic the Hedgehog) cause it might explain why we like our headphones the way we like em. But it's kinda weird to others.


https://smile.amazon.com/Pioneer-SE-A1000-Over-Ear-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B0033PROOY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482904644&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+se-a1000

https://smile.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Velor-Memory-Replacements-Earpads/dp/B00MFDX4YO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482904657&sr=8-1&keywords=hm5+velour

buy those two items. your Aune tube amp will be fine. thank me later. you will enjoy more than K7xx, soundstage is more immense than K7xx, and its my personal go to ultimate soundstage can. use your amperex gold tube btw. ;p less than $100 and probably 90% of the HD800 (in soundstage only, dont hound me you mongrels, ffs) lol


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'd say what I'm into (Sonic the Hedgehog) cause it might explain why we like our headphones the way we like em. But it's kinda weird to others.
> 
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Pioneer-SE-A1000-Over-Ear-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B0033PROOY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482904644&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+se-a1000
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Velor-Memory-Replacements-Earpads/dp/B00MFDX4YO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1482904657&sr=8-1&keywords=hm5+velour
> 
> buy those two items. your Aune tube amp will be fine. thank me later. you will enjoy more than K7xx, soundstage is more immense than K7xx, and its my personal go to ultimate soundstage can. use your amperex gold tube btw. ;p less than $100 and probably 90% of the HD800 (in soundstage only, dont hound me you mongrels, ffs) lol
Click to expand...

I kinda want that extra 10%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This was my
> This is my personal experience as well... you might want to give your Nighthawks a little more juice, I know when I give them a tad more juice from Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, the bass omg the bass lol... takes HD650 and Fostex T20RP and just laughs at it. also hearing a string instrument being plucked to the left and vocals off to my right... i prefer this sound much more than HD650 sound which just has terrible imaging/soundstage (imo) Nighthawks may very well be my end game
> 
> 
> 
> *Outside of the HD800 variants, soundstage in general sucks for headphones.* It's really more of a speaker thing. Honestly, proper soundstage is not something that headphones are that good at, though some are significantly better at it than others. The HD650 are not meant for soundstage. They are IMO however, the absolute best at vocal reproduction for their price bracket.
Click to expand...

Yep... you convinced me to get the HD800.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I kinda want that extra 10%.
> Yep... you convinced me to get the HD800.


I'm going to lulz hard if I try a HD800 at can jam someday and prefer se-a1000 soundstage to it, and I probably will, se-a1000 has a warm silky sound signature that is very unique. but suit yourself man, i was just trying to save you 1/10 the money of the HD800 setup for similar insane soundstage.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm going to lulz hard if I try a HD800 at can jam someday and prefer se-a1000 soundstage to it, and I probably will, se-a1000 has a warm silky sound signature that is very unique. but suit yourself man, i was just trying to save you 1/10 the money of the HD800 setup for similar insane soundstage.


Look, ever since I got into audiophile stuff, I've been dreaming of owning the Sennheiser HD800. Back then, it was $1500. It's been five years since I learned about audiophile stuff. As it continues to drop in price, currently at $700 used, I'd be a fool not to chase my dream.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Look, ever since I got into audiophile stuff, I've been dreaming of owning the Sennheiser HD800. Back then, it was $1500. It's been five years since I learned about audiophile stuff. As it continues to drop in price, currently at $700 used, I'd be a fool not to chase my dream.


This is fair argument, I agree, plus its not like you can't resell them for a similar price if worst comes to worse. I have seen Beyer T1's go for $450 myself and have been tempted, but I have other pursuits right now, grad school mainly I want a nest egg for after I graduate so I can start my life up on my own and get out of this meth town.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Look, ever since I got into audiophile stuff, I've been dreaming of owning the Sennheiser HD800. Back then, it was $1500. It's been five years since I learned about audiophile stuff. As it continues to drop in price, currently at $700 used, I'd be a fool not to chase my dream.


Dreams are there to be chased.
The Feliks Elise (and most other _quality_ tube amps) have a great soundstage and detail retrieval, and it's been called "the best tube amp under $1000". (although you'd want to get some aftermarket tubes for an even more expansive sound stage). The Mk2 is in the works, might not remain < $1k, but from what I've heard is a considerable step up. When that hits production you might be able to score a Mk1, with some very good tubes, at a great price.
I was using mine with the little grace m9xx DAC and no complaints. Much (MUCH) cheaper option than Yggy.

Or just spent $1000 USD (give or take) on a great used STAX setup, get realistic, accurate soundstage and more detail than ANY $2k dynamic HP + amp setup.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Been watching a ton of Simpson's so can't resist.... Mmmmmm, Stax. I still want to listen to a pair out if sheer curiosity,even though the light care and maintenance required would drive me nuts (read: remembering to put on the dust cover when you're done with them) because it seems I can't even remember to turn my amp off at night.


----------



## Spork13

Pretty sure the dust cover is optional, only really "needed" if you live in the desert (dusty) or a high humidity location. Should be OK in Canada.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Been watching a ton of Simpson's so can't resist.... Mmmmmm, Stax. I still want to listen to a pair out if sheer curiosity,even though the light care and maintenance required would drive me nuts (read: remembering to put on the dust cover when you're done with them) because it seems I can't even remember to turn my amp off at night.


Meh.

Newer and higher end stax headphones don't need as much care because they have better dust protectors built in.

I think the big thing with newer units is to store them is you intend on not listening to them for several days.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Pretty sure the dust cover is optional, only really "needed" if you live in the desert (dusty) or a high humidity location. Should be OK in Canada.


I just posted on this, but in general the newer models don't need much care.

On the older models, the dust protectors seem to wear out and die.

I just said screw it all and got a glass display case and then used some epoxy to mount some headphone hooks in. So in essence, putting the headphones in a dust proof area is as simple as putting them on the headphone stand.

I have also seen people use boxes and other things to just cover the whole headphone and stand.

IDK. I feel like the suggested "maintenance" is so minimal that I find it hard to not fight the dust on some level or another.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm going to lulz hard if I try a HD800 at can jam someday and prefer se-a1000 soundstage to it, and I probably will, se-a1000 has a warm silky sound signature that is very unique. but suit yourself man, i was just trying to save you 1/10 the money of the HD800 setup for similar insane soundstage.


There's nothing that does imaging and Soundstage quite as well as the hd800, some stuff gets close I hear but not quite there. It images unlike nothing I've personally heard. I'll be going to a friend's house on Jan 7 to listen to over 30k in headphones and audio gear, I'll probably post a huge mini review post here if anyone cares lol.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> There's nothing that does imaging and Soundstage quite as well as the hd800, some stuff gets close I hear but not quite there. It images unlike nothing I've personally heard. I'll be going to a friend's house on Jan 7 to listen to over 30k in headphones and audio gear, I'll probably post a huge mini review post here if anyone cares lol.


Would be neat to hear your thoughts, and people also used to tell me K7xx has huuuge soundstage, and I honestly found it was so huge it ruined the natural sound, sounded fake almost with the wrong amps. When I got a decent amp for it that brought the vocals forward more, it really started to impress me, but yeah I can't wait to hear HD800 someday.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Would be neat to hear your thoughts, and people also used to tell me K7xx has huuuge soundstage, and I honestly found it was so huge it ruined the natural sound, sounded fake almost with the wrong amps. When I got a decent amp for it that brought the vocals forward more, it really started to impress me, but yeah I can't wait to hear HD800 someday.


where and how did you hear it.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Would be neat to hear your thoughts, and people also used to tell me K7xx has huuuge soundstage, and I honestly found it was so huge it ruined the natural sound, sounded fake almost with the wrong amps. When I got a decent amp for it that brought the vocals forward more, it really started to impress me, but yeah I can't wait to hear HD800 someday.


I used to have K712, which IIRC has a slightly bigger soundstage than the K7xx, slightly less bass but more detailed overall. The K712's soundstage is more left / right / center-ish, with decent imaging, but the HD800 is literally near a 360 around you, with very very good imaging. The soundstage is only slightly bigger, but instruments are so well placed that it sounds very natural IMO. I recently heard a pair of modded T50RP's from modhouse audio, and while it had a very large soundstage, it sounded fake and "forced", rather than the natural-ness of the 800's. (To me at least)

Here's his inventory, if you guys are interested in anything you want compared let me know

I'll be there for like 10 or so hours to hang out and listen. It'll most likely be a test for me to figure out if I want to invest more & sell my HD800 + NFB-11 to go higher in the food chain lol.


----------



## Wishmaker

Focal Elear for me.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Focal Elear for me.


Want any comparisons vs anything else on the list?

The Elear will have a lot of testing for me, because I want to test it against my 800s to see if I like it. I've heard it's almost a halfway point between LCD-2 and HD800, so I think I'm going to like it a lot.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Want any comparisons vs anything else on the list?
> 
> The Elear will have a lot of testing for me, because I want to test it against my 800s to see if I like it. I've heard it's almost a halfway point between LCD-2 and HD800, so I think I'm going to like it a lot.


I trust your judgement and the LCD-2 & HD 800 should two good sides on the spectrum. Could you take some pictures of the headphones as well? I want to see some user pictures and not shop ones. In terms of sound, I am extremely interested in the frequency separation and how low, mid and high behave.


----------



## Spork13

I'd be interested in how the SRM-T1 compares to the KGSSHV.
Pity you don't have any 404s, guess the 307 is the next closest?
Also with the SR-007, as they "might" be on my horizon.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Pretty sure the dust cover is optional, only really "needed" if you live in the desert (dusty) or a high humidity location. Should be OK in Canada.


Half of Alberta gets desert weather with a dose of prairie on the side. I also live in an area where southern winds clash with arctic winds thanks to the rockies, producing an effect locals call a chinook (although I live a tad too far north for the wild temperature swings such can bring in Calgary or even Red Deer). The air is known for being fairly dry, as is our snow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh.
> 
> Newer and higher end stax headphones don't need as much care because they have better dust protectors built in.
> 
> I think the big thing with newer units is to store them is you intend on not listening to them for several days.


I think the biggest reason I don't like the stock Stax dust protector is brand new it looks about as good as the old vinyl dust protection covers people used to buy for their typewriters or even PC's in the early nineties... Those clear ones that quickly went opaque and six months later if you looked at it wrong they cracked...

My headphones typically get daily use. Well, most except my ATH-M50X's atm.

I'm still rather curious about Stax, but it's a decent sized investment to try out the ones that get some pretty good reviews.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still rather curious about Stax, but it's a decent sized investment to try out the ones that get some pretty good reviews.


You're talking about the SR-007 and 009?
They are the "flagships", and yes, they are costly (esp. the 009). The 007 are notoriously difficult to drive to their best without a $4-5k amp.
I went with the middle of the range stuff with some advice to help select what would suit my tastes, and am blown away by the sound : cost ratio compared to dynamic gear.
If you followed that path you'd get a good idea whether you like the sound or not, for a modest investment - which you shouldn't lose too much $ on if you decide to sell.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You're talking about the SR-007 and 009?
> They are the "flagships", and yes, they are costly (esp. the 009). The 007 are notoriously difficult to drive to their best without a $4-5k amp.
> I went with the middle of the range stuff with some advice to help select what would suit my tastes, and am blown away by the sound : cost ratio compared to dynamic gear.
> If you followed that path you'd get a good idea whether you like the sound or not, for a modest investment - which you shouldn't lose too much $ on if you decide to sell.


Yup, was talking about the SR series, which with the solid state amp from Stax is close to $2,600 USD (so easily $3,300 CAD).

The biggest problem for me (and why I'd want to spend a decent amount of time with a pair before buying) is that I don't believe in selling things I've purchased - or more likely I just don't like the hassles that can come with such. It's part of the reason why I'll spend so much time researching various things.

I've only ever sold four things when it comes to audio gear, and all four of those were sold after spending a very, very long time mulling over such but was primarily driven by having to buy food due to a work shortage not providing enough cash. Sold my Korg ER-1 mk-ii because it would have been another $1,500 CAD to get the rest of the ensemble (The mk II line had been discontinued for a few years, so the EA-1 was difficult to find, but the EMX-SD and ESX-SD were still available, but suffered from really old and terrible UI decisions), my dotcom/MU modular synth to kill off a few debts that were bugging me (with the goal of switching to frac or eurorack but haven't gotten back into that yet), my Arturia MiniBrute because after a while I couldn't stand the keys they used (might get the MatrixBrute to replace it at some point), and my Akai Max 49 because I moved towards Native Inatruments' Maschine for a workflow (that and as nice as the Max 49 was for keys, I had acquired it to work with the modular synth and the sequencer and cv stuff never really worked properly, and Akai never fixed it in the first version).

In short, I buy gear to keep and cherish it for years, and hate selling gear. Works great for benching though, since I wind up with a reasonable stash of parts ^_^

As for midrange Stax, which ones are you referring to, one of the combo kits or something else?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm doing my 'mental masturbation' thing right now, bidding for an Enigma Acoustics Dharma D1000, which is a hybrid or dual driver can....a mix of electrostatic and dynamic drivers. Pretty interesting stuff to me, and I'm with WW, when I buy an audio gear, especially cans, I tend to hoard them. I'd sell only if I feel the can is redundant or when I find I really don't like the sound. The Dharma D1000 looks interesting, at least interesting enough for me to want it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Want any comparisons vs anything else on the list?
> 
> The Elear will have a lot of testing for me, because I want to test it against my 800s to see if I like it. I've heard it's almost a halfway point between LCD-2 and HD800, so I think I'm going to like it a lot.


Compare Foceal Elear and AQ Nighthawks. I am curious what you come out saying.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Here's his inventory, if you guys are interested in anything you want compared let me know


I am extremely intrigued by those Monolith M560s and how they sound. Also, take a listen to the K340, I've seen those pop up on eBay a few times but I know nothing about 'em.

Specifically, how do they sound compared to the K712s (I have Q701s, but the 712s are close enough to get an idea)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> You're talking about the SR-007 and 009?
> They are the "flagships", and yes, they are costly (esp. the 009). The 007 are notoriously difficult to drive to their best without a $4-5k amp.
> I went with the middle of the range stuff with some advice to help select what would suit my tastes, and am blown away by the sound : cost ratio compared to dynamic gear.
> If you followed that path you'd get a good idea whether you like the sound or not, for a modest investment - which you shouldn't lose too much $ on if you decide to sell.


That is not true.

Plus you technically do not drive electrostatic headphones. You just gotta supply the headphones with the right voltage. AFAIK, the issue with the 007s is that the diaphragm can move a lot more than the 009. So you need a bigger voltage swing. Most of the higher end stax amps that were intended for the 007 can provide this.

Heck, some energizers can supposedly accomplish this just fine too.

The fact that you need a super expensive amp is a head-fi myth.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Half of Alberta gets desert weather with a dose of prairie on the side. I also live in an area where southern winds clash with arctic winds thanks to the rockies, producing an effect locals call a chinook (although I live a tad too far north for the wild temperature swings such can bring in Calgary or even Red Deer). The air is known for being fairly dry, as is our snow.
> I think the biggest reason I don't like the stock Stax dust protector is brand new it looks about as good as the old vinyl dust protection covers people used to buy for their typewriters or even PC's in the early nineties... Those clear ones that quickly went opaque and six months later if you looked at it wrong they cracked...
> 
> My headphones typically get daily use. Well, most except my ATH-M50X's atm.
> 
> I'm still rather curious about Stax, but it's a decent sized investment to try out the ones that get some pretty good reviews.


No no. That is the dust cover.

I am talking about the actual dust protectors.

https://www.head-case.org/forums/uploads/monthly_2016_04/IMG_1579.JPG.426d79b18600b929360373acff936f56.JPG

This is a bad example, but you should be able to see a foam like matrix inside. It is to help keep out dust. Some models don't have this at all, and on older models I have heard that this stuff disintegrates over the years.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no. That is the dust cover.
> 
> I am talking about the actual dust protectors.
> 
> https://www.head-case.org/forums/uploads/monthly_2016_04/IMG_1579.JPG.426d79b18600b929360373acff936f56.JPG
> 
> This is a bad example, but you should be able to see a foam like matrix inside. It is to help keep out dust. Some models don't have this at all, and on older models I have heard that this stuff disintegrates over the years.


Ahhhhhh. Good to know such things are built into most of them. Having to cover up the headphones when not in use was one big reason I didn't bother to look further into electrostatic headphones, but if the newer ones don't really need this... Tempting when I spend money on audio again.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not true.
> 
> Plus you technically do not drive electrostatic headphones. You just gotta supply the headphones with the right voltage. AFAIK, the issue with the 007s is that the diaphragm can move a lot more than the 009. So you need a bigger voltage swing. Most of the higher end stax amps that were intended for the 007 can provide this.
> 
> Heck, some energizers can supposedly accomplish this just fine too.
> 
> The fact that you need a super expensive amp is a head-fi myth.


Drive/energise/power - semantics for this discussion. Pretty sure anyone reading that post would have understood what I was saying.
I recall reading somewhere that the '007 is a few db quieter (somewhere in the frequency range" - I can't recall exactly where) than the '009m, making it seem quieter / more demanding of the amp.
People like Spritzer are adamant that you need an aftermarket amp to get the best out of Stax gear - but I guess he has a vested interest in that.

If my T1 ever arrives (looking at YOU Australia Post) I'll probably end up getting some '007's to try, eventually.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Drive/energise/power - semantics for this discussion. Pretty sure anyone reading that post would have understood what I was saying.
> I recall reading somewhere that the '007 is a few db quieter (somewhere in the frequency range" - I can't recall exactly where) than the '009m, making it seem quieter / more demanding of the amp.
> People like Spritzer are adamant that you need an aftermarket amp to get the best out of Stax gear - but I guess he has a vested interest in that.
> 
> If my T1 ever arrives (looking at YOU Australia Post) I'll probably end up getting some '007's to try, eventually.


Its not semantics.

If something is difficult to drive then it needs more power or gain depending on the situation. You can not really mess with either of those factors without replacing parts, so you are forced to buy a different amp.

Well with a stax amp you literally have your bias voltage and your input signal. There is nothing truly driving the headphones at all.

Furthermore, if someone is saying that a stax headphone is difficult to drive, it usually means that the biasing voltage needs to be adjusted or matched to their headphones.

Most stax amps have trimmer pots in them to let you fix that.

So ultimately if you say that a headphone is difficult to drive, then you have an amp problem.

If you say an electrostatic headphone is a bit quiet or soft, then you have a tuning problem.

One problem can cost you hundreds if not thousands of dollars. The other requires a couple minutes and a bit know how to fix.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its not semantics.
> 
> If something is difficult to drive then it needs more power or gain depending on the situation. You can not really mess with either of those factors without replacing parts, so you are forced to buy a different amp.
> 
> Well with a stax amp you literally have your bias voltage and your input signal. There is nothing truly driving the headphones at all.
> 
> Furthermore, if someone is saying that a stax headphone is difficult to drive, it usually means that the biasing voltage needs to be adjusted or matched to their headphones.
> 
> Most stax amps have trimmer pots in them to let you fix that.
> 
> So ultimately if you say that a headphone is difficult to drive, then you have an amp problem.
> 
> If you say an electrostatic headphone is a bit quiet or soft, then you have a tuning problem.
> 
> One problem can cost you hundreds if not thousands of dollars. The other requires a couple minutes and a bit know how to fix.


How come on low ohm headphones, even Nighthawks 25ohm headphones, how come they sound better when I use high gain and lower volume than low gain and higher volume? I feel like there is more bass impact on a lot of cans when I do this. Placebo?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How come on low ohm headphones, even Nighthawks 25ohm headphones, how come they sound better when I use high gain and lower volume than low gain and higher volume? I feel like there is more bass impact on a lot of cans when I do this. Placebo?


Probably because trying to match it based on just flipping the knob and turning up / down the volume is really hard to do, you may end up with louder/quieter and not realize it completely. Our ears and brains are dumb like that


----------



## Alex132

Or it induces more of the amps 'flaws' / 'quirks' / 'features' into the sound?

One is analogically making it louder, other is digital.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, that didn't take me long. I do like the HD 600's but I just can't stand their lack of bass. Putting them back with the HTPC and keeping my K712's plugged in. K712's keep my ears cooler too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, that didn't take me long. I do like the HD 600's but I just can't stand their lack of bass. Putting them back with the HTPC and keeping my K712's plugged in. K712's keep my ears cooler too.


HD600 are overrated imo, SHP-9500 with hM5 leather is 1/4 the price, has better imaging/soundstage, more bass with those pads, but shares all the "best" the HD600 is known for at the same time. Zeos said they sound like the same can, but 9500 had better imaging on them, but he was using stock pads, if he had done HM5 leather like me, he would see just how superior the Philips are to the HD600.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD600 are overrated imo, SHP-9500 with hM5 leather is 1/4 the price, has better imaging/soundstage, more bass with those pads, but shares all the "best" the HD600 is known for at the same time. Zeos said they sound like the same can, but 9500 had better imaging on them, but he was using stock pads, if he had done HM5 leather like me, he would see just how superior the Philips are to the HD600.


I wouldn't call them overrated at all. There's a reason they've stood the test of time. They aren't the most interesting, fun, or even remotely basshead cans out there, but on the flipside they are fairly neutral, provide a good soundstage for headphones, and most importantly are easy to fix if something goes wrong. On top of it all, they're comfy, and also the first pair of headphones I've worn that I really don't care about the wire coming out of each ear cup. In short, the HD 600's (or 650's/6XX's) are a great, relatively inexpensive springboard for people to try out good or even great quality audio without having to mess around with modding.

Are they for everyone? Nope, not at all. Are they easy to recommend to others who are looking for a good place to start and have a good idea of what they like for music? Yup, especially since you can get a rather epic setup for $4-500 USD all in thanks to how a variety of things have gone the past year and a bit.

Just because I prefer my AKG K712's over the HD 600's it doesn't mean that one is inherently better than the other, just that I have a preference for one or the other. Odds are I'll wind up putting the HD 600's over in my audio and artsing area because they'd go well with my Maschine and Maschine Jam. They might keep me from going nuts when I'm programming drum kits in Maschine ^_^;;;;;;;;;


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I wouldn't call them overrated at all. There's a reason they've stood the test of time. They aren't the most interesting, fun, or even remotely basshead cans out there, but on the flipside they are fairly neutral, provide a good soundstage for headphones, and most importantly are easy to fix if something goes wrong. On top of it all, they're comfy, and also the first pair of headphones I've worn that I really don't care about the wire coming out of each ear cup. In short, the HD 600's (or 650's/6XX's) are a great, relatively inexpensive springboard for people to try out good or even great quality audio without having to mess around with modding.
> 
> Are they for everyone? Nope, not at all. Are they easy to recommend to others who are looking for a good place to start and have a good idea of what they like for music? Yup, especially since you can get a rather epic setup for $4-500 USD all in thanks to how a variety of things have gone the past year and a bit.
> 
> Just because I prefer my AKG K712's over the HD 600's it doesn't mean that one is inherently better than the other, just that I have a preference for one or the other. Odds are I'll wind up putting the HD 600's over in my audio and artsing area because they'd go well with my Maschine and Maschine Jam. They might keep me from going nuts when I'm programming drum kits in Maschine ^_^;;;;;;;;;


I hope you and Tyll get to hear SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads someday.


----------



## Spork13

Scored this today, for less than 1/2 the price of a pair of TH-X00 mahogany headphones (to keep on-topic).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, that didn't take me long. I do like the HD 600's but I just can't stand their lack of bass. Putting them back with the HTPC and keeping my K712's plugged in. K712's keep my ears cooler too.


Woah woah woah.

Hold on there my friend. The HD600s have wayyyyyyyyyyy more bass than the K712s.

If you are listening to them out of the O2, I hope you now realize why I think the O2 is one of the move over hyped pieces of junk on the market.


----------



## caenlen

Nice Breville, I don't drink anything coffee related, more of a hot chocolate kind of lad. DDD


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Woah woah woah.
> 
> Hold on there my friend. The HD600s have wayyyyyyyyyyy more bass than the K712s.
> 
> If you are listening to them out of the O2, I hope you now realize why I think the O2 is one of the move over hyped pieces of junk on the market.


I'm starting to learn, amps and dac's are everything, headphones almost don't even matter. It's all about proper pairing, something I wish I learned early on. Regardless, I am quite happy where I ended up. Fiio K1 and Nighthawks pair very well, and Fulla 2 and se-a1000/shp-9500. and I have 3 IEM's for when I need to be mobile. coolio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How come on low ohm headphones, even Nighthawks 25ohm headphones, how come they sound better when I use high gain and lower volume than low gain and higher volume? I feel like there is more bass impact on a lot of cans when I do this. Placebo?


AFAIK, when amps have a high gain low gain switch, the high gain is (USUALLY) normal. The low gain setting usually adds in some other components into the signal path.

Low gain is usually meant for things like IEMs and other very sensitive devices.

I wish amp makers would start using the term normal more often. Like why is it high gain low gain. Either make it normal and low gain or normal and high gain. That way people will have a better understanding of how to use that feature.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm starting to learn, amps and dac's are everything, headphones almost don't even matter. It's all about proper pairing, something I wish I learned early on. Regardless, I am quite happy where I ended up. Fiio K1 and Nighthawks pair very well, and Fulla 2 and se-a1000/shp-9500. and I have 3 IEM's for when I need to be mobile. coolio.


OMG THERE IS HOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We still need to work on your gear choices, but we will get there.

Tho tbh, I haven't heard either the nighthawks nor the shp-9500


----------



## Sonikku13

Well, my AKG K7XX headphones sold... that's $130 closer to the end goal. Stupid eBay fees.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Scored this today, for less than 1/2 the price of a pair of TH-X00 mahogany headphones (to keep on-topic).


Nice







! I have the same machine at home and its been good to me for the last 6 years







. I like that I can tweak and learn coffee making that's not possible with a pod machine despite the mistakes or inconsistencies introduced by my human error







. Its also fun to try different beans. Try the Candyman Espresso from Small Batch Coffee (you can order online from Melbourne), I found it to be great for all the coffee preparation varieties I tried







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Scored this today, for less than 1/2 the price of a pair of TH-X00 mahogany headphones (to keep on-topic).


Mmmmmm, espresso. I'd get such a machine if the decent ones weren't so expensive, but at the same time I'm readily reminded that I don't use my Breville 1900-series coffee pot as I tend to prefer my Clever Coffee Dripper of all things, but I think that's because I tend to prefer immersion brewing. But man is it hard to ignore that wonderful sweetness that a well extracted espresso can have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Woah woah woah.
> 
> Hold on there my friend. The HD600s have wayyyyyyyyyyy more bass than the K712s.
> 
> If you are listening to them out of the O2, I hope you now realize why I think the O2 is one of the move over hyped pieces of junk on the market.


Why do you keep assuming I'm using the O2+ODAC Rev.B when I've mentioned in pretty much every other post for the past week that I have an Audio GD NFB-11?









As for more bass, if you mean anemic kick drums that sound like someone used an entire pillow factory to try and murder it (aka overdamped) with rock music (but electric guitars tend to come across as airier, and more alive), bass guitars that half their notes feel to be missing something, and most aggrotech, DnB, and Harsh EBM kicks (and the lusciously layered pads that go over said kicks) are about as exciting as being whipped with overcooked spaghetti..... Or in other words, all the love and life that drum and bass has in it just isn't there with anywhere near the presence on the HD 600's, whereas a decent amount of it is on tap for the AKG K712's. Same thing for Aggrotech and Harsh EBM. Looking up other opinions from people who've listened to both (as well as frequency charts posted by some) tends to show they've noticed a similar trend (AKG's with a more clinical sound that has more bass, while the HD 600's have a much "fun" kind of sound to them while still being mostly neutral)

While the HD 600's are a great pair of headphones, for my particular tastes the AKG K712's simply offer up more, and I've come to this same conclusion across multiple audio interfaces (Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B, and my Audio GD NFB-11).... They just don't mix with the music I tend to listen to.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Why do you keep assuming I'm using the O2+ODAC Rev.B when I've mentioned in pretty much every other post for the past week that I have an Audio GD NFB-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for more bass, if you mean anemic kick drums that sound like someone used an entire pillow factory to try and murder it (aka overdamped) with rock music (but electric guitars tend to come across as airier, and more alive), bass guitars that half their notes feel to be missing something, and most aggrotech, DnB, and Harsh EBM kicks (and the lusciously layered pads that go over said kicks) are about as exciting as being whipped with overcooked spaghetti..... Or in other words, all the love and life that drum and bass has in it just isn't there with anywhere near the presence on the HD 600's, whereas a decent amount of it is on tap for the AKG K712's. Same thing for Aggrotech and Harsh EBM. Looking up other opinions from people who've listened to both (as well as frequency charts posted by some) tends to show they've noticed a similar trend (AKG's with a more clinical sound that has more bass, while the HD 600's have a much "fun" kind of sound to them while still being mostly neutral)
> 
> While the HD 600's are a great pair of headphones, for my particular tastes the AKG K712's simply offer up more, and I've come to this same conclusion across multiple audio interfaces (Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B, and my Audio GD NFB-11).... They just don't mix with the music I tend to listen to.


How do you get an Audio-gd NFB-11, by the way? Well, what I mean is... how did you get it?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> How do you get an Audio-gd NFB-11, by the way? Well, what I mean is... how did you get it?


You have to email them using simplified English (as I suspect they use google translate) with what you want to order and whether you want ems or dhl shipping. They then send an invoice, you confirm the invoice, and then send them money via PayPal, then send a final email indicating the PayPal transaction ID number.

Usually two days later you get shipping confirmation, followed by dhl picking up the package 1-2 days later (will probably be same day once holiday rush dies down). 2-3 days later DHL is giving you the package









Mine was $399 USD with dual TCXO upgrades, shipped via DHL... So about $525 CAD plus an extra $20 CAD bill from DHL for brokerage.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> You have to email them using simplified English (as I suspect they use google translate) with what you want to order and whether you want ems or dhl shipping. They then send an invoice, you confirm the invoice, and then send them money via PayPal, then send a final email indicating the PayPal transaction ID number.
> 
> Usually two days later you get shipping confirmation, followed by dhl picking up the package 1-2 days later (will probably be same day once holiday rush dies down). 2-3 days later DHL is giving you the package
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine was $399 USD with dual TCXO upgrades, shipped via DHL... So about $525 CAD plus an extra $20 CAD bill from DHL for brokerage.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. Just waiting for stuff to sell.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Scored this today, for less than 1/2 the price of a pair of TH-X00 mahogany headphones (to keep on-topic).


That's the weirdest looking amplifier I've ever seen. Where are the tubes? Would you describe the sound as energetic with airy, almost foamy highs?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's the weirdest looking amplifier I've ever seen. Where are the tubes? Would you describe the sound as energetic with airy, almost foamy highs?


rofl, this forum is reminding me how bad I need a gf irl, and stat... lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's the weirdest looking amplifier I've ever seen. Where are the tubes? Would you describe the sound as energetic with airy, almost foamy highs?


They must be sticking out the back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> rofl, this forum is reminding me how bad I need a gf irl, and stat... lol


Eh,they're overrated, and that's from someone that's had a few boyfriends over the years. Don't base your happiness on whether or not you're attached to someone else. If you want such, great! If you think you need it... Nah.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They must be sticking out the back!
> Eh,they're overrated, and that's from someone that's had a few boyfriends over the years. Don't base your happiness on whether or not you're attached to someone else. If you want such, great! If you think you need it... Nah.


Good point, I am quite happy with my hobbies


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mmmmmm, espresso. I'd get such a machine if the decent ones weren't so expensive, but at the same time I'm readily reminded that I don't use my Breville 1900-series coffee pot as I tend to prefer my Clever Coffee Dripper of all things, but I think that's because I tend to prefer immersion brewing. But man is it hard to ignore that wonderful sweetness that a well extracted espresso can have.
> Why do you keep assuming I'm using the O2+ODAC Rev.B when I've mentioned in pretty much every other post for the past week that I have an Audio GD NFB-11?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for more bass, if you mean anemic kick drums that sound like someone used an entire pillow factory to try and murder it (aka overdamped) with rock music (but electric guitars tend to come across as airier, and more alive), bass guitars that half their notes feel to be missing something, and most aggrotech, DnB, and Harsh EBM kicks (and the lusciously layered pads that go over said kicks) are about as exciting as being whipped with overcooked spaghetti..... Or in other words, all the love and life that drum and bass has in it just isn't there with anywhere near the presence on the HD 600's, whereas a decent amount of it is on tap for the AKG K712's. Same thing for Aggrotech and Harsh EBM. Looking up other opinions from people who've listened to both (as well as frequency charts posted by some) tends to show they've noticed a similar trend (AKG's with a more clinical sound that has more bass, while the HD 600's have a much "fun" kind of sound to them while still being mostly neutral)
> 
> While the HD 600's are a great pair of headphones, for my particular tastes the AKG K712's simply offer up more, and I've come to this same conclusion across multiple audio interfaces (Focusrite Scarlett 18i20, JDS Labs O2+ODAC Rev.B, and my Audio GD NFB-11).... They just don't mix with the music I tend to listen to.


That is not right at all.

The bass from the HD600s is very full and thick. I mean I personally sold my Q701s for hd600s, and you know how I like my bass. I will say that the K712s had really fast bass compared to the q701s, but they did not have a lot of it.

As for it sounding muffled, IDK what to tell you. There might be an impedance issue. They certainly are not as open as the AKGs, but it should not sound closed off either.

I can tell you for a fact that the O2 kills the HD600. I have not played with the other two amps.


----------



## Spork13

Finally, after a 3 week wait, they arrived just before 0800 this morning.
Man, this amp is HUGE!
I thought the SRM1 mk2 was big but the T1 dwarfs it.

Took me a while to find the (internal) jumper to change the voltage, but find it and change it I did, and it sounds great!
The other Stax system also sounds fantastic, but this is even better. The main difference on first impression is the improved layering and instrument separation, and (maybe I'm just imagining it) a tiny bit more "punch" or "slam" with drums.

Anyone want to but a pair of 404 Signature Editions and a recently rebuilt SRM1 mk2???









I'm running out of room on my desk.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's the weirdest looking amplifier I've ever seen. Where are the tubes? Would you describe the sound as energetic with airy, almost foamy highs?


Like some of the amps I've seen the tubes are hidden inside but can run quite hot. Pairing can also be a big issue and if you don't tweak the settings the results can be harsh, unpleasant and quickly fatiguing... see, we can keep this on-topic







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That is not right at all.
> 
> The bass from the HD600s is very full and thick. I mean I personally sold my Q701s for hd600s, and you know how I like my bass. I will say that the K712s had really fast bass compared to the q701s, but they did not have a lot of it.
> 
> As for it sounding muffled, IDK what to tell you. There might be an impedance issue. They certainly are not as open as the AKGs, but it should not sound closed off either.
> 
> I can tell you for a fact that the O2 kills the HD600. I have not played with the other two amps.


Guess we'll have to disagree, as I find the HD 600 to not have as much bass in comparison to the K712's, even if I turn it up higher/louder than I'd usually listen at. Please note that pretty much everytime I say the bass just isn't as strong I specifically mention three styles of music: aggrotech, DnB, and Harsh EBM (and I usually forget to mention a fourth, gabber), all of which tend to have a "darker" feeling to it's sound. If one layer over the kicks is out of place, too quiet, or torn apart enough so that instead of working together as one separate element they're individually heard it can seriously ruin the main theme they were going for. it's kind of like a snare drum being ever so slightly out of tune for a rock group, or a cymbal being warped and the drummer not compensating for such - it sticks out like a sore thumb.

For genres of music that are more mainstream rock (I'll use "The Art of Breaking" by Thousand Foot Krutch, because that was my last favourite album from TFK before they dropped their skater punk rock roots and went mainstream music at the behest of Tooth&Nail Records.... I'd use Set It Off, but I haven't ripped the original second version of it to my hard drive yet (by second I don't mean the absolutely pathetic "HEY GUYS LOOK AT THE PEDALS WE FOUND!" version from 2004 -GAWWWWDS I despise most of that album. First version good luck finding even rips of the pink and purple bomb because there weren't that many copies made) - Spotify doesn't have the second version of that album....), I prefer the airier feeling and additional life the HD 600's have. Here's the thing though - I don't really listen to all that much rock any more....

....But a quick bounce-back for a few of my olllld favourites (in no particular orderayable On Death (aka P.O.D. to most of the world *rolls eyes*) - "Set It Off" as well as "Alive"), Skillet "Eating Me Away", Project 86 "The Spy Hunter" (although I greatly, GREATLY prefer the demo version, but such is life)..... I still prefer the AKG K712's. Why? Well, it was a quick bounce-back so nothing too in detail, but the biggest thing is the HD 600's seem to drown everything out with the guitars, whereas the K712's have a much more even presence. Kick drum in the kit is also virtually unheard, and the snare, crashes, rides, and are all moderately subdued, overwhelmed by the guitars.

I bought the HD 600's after listening to them at the store for quite some time (can't remember, but I think it was something like 1.5-2 hours) and for a number of things, they do their job quite well. It's why I've kept them, even though for the past several months they've been attached to the HTPC. They're good for a second opinion, and to reveal flaws I may not have noticed through other means. On the flipside, there's a reason I decided ages ago I wouldn't do much more than post opinions on them, and that's because any review I post would come across as being too harsh, overly critical, and rather negative. I just don't listen to the music that they can excel at.

I also have a rather large niggle list with them....
- Ears get warm
- Center cable rubbing all over my chest drives me nuts over time
- Waaaaaaay too open. I've woken up hubby with some songs because of just how much sound leaks out of them due to their design
- Lack. Of. Bass. (in comparison to my K712's)
- To get somewhat more bass I have to outright crank the volume beyond what I'm comfortable listening at even for a few minutes.
- Despite quite some time being broken in, they still pinch along my jaw
- Despite quite some time being broken in, they squeeze around the edges of my ears
- A lot of music I've listened to I've found fatiguing with the HD 600's

~~
As for you and bass.... I actually don't remember how you prefer it.

In regards to the other amplifiers..... HD 600's are definitely not the 18i20's forté, and one of the main reasons why Focusrite wound up beefing up the headphone amplifier section a great deal in their v2 revision of the Scarlett line earlier this year. I haven't bothered to upgrade it because, well, in all honesty there isn't a point, since it's main purpose was to record my various synthetsizers I had at the time (and other gear I had planned to pick up).... But I went mainly digital for all of that, simply due to lack of space and Native Instruments bringing out Maschine v2, then solidifying things a great deal a year or two later with Maschine Jam. The only external gear I have now that I'd record with would be my djing gear, and that's only two XLR's I'd need. Knowing me though, I'll eventually get an 18i20 v2 though.

--===--
tl;dr: For what I listen to the most, the HD 600's just don't gel as nicely as my K712's do, and no matter what I do certain comfort and fitment things wind up driving me nuts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Like some of the amps I've seen the tubes are hidden inside but can run quite hot. Pairing can also be a big issue and if you don't tweak the settings the results can be harsh, unpleasant and quickly fatiguing... see, we can keep this on-topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


And that's why you don't cheap out and go with the Baratza Encore if you want to do espresso. I want their new shiny one (the Sette 270) but it's taken a while to get out to the full market. I do like my Encore though, it does it's job for immersion and drip brewing ^_^


----------



## caenlen

*Hey guys, I am doing a giveaway for some Philips SHP-9500 with stock earpads soon.* I had to buy a replacement pair, there is nothing wrong with them other than there is some gorilla glue on the outside earcups where I was attempting the 3d Printed Earcups mod, but I did not like the sound, so I sawed off the earpads, but could not get the glue off, and since they are one of my favorite cans of all time I got a shiny replacement pair, and giving these away, sonically nothing wrong with them at all, earpads are mint and never used as well, I put the HM5 leather on mine as soon as they got here and put the replacement cans stock earpads on these. its brand new as long as you can deal with the glue... *might keep this giveaway to OCN headphone club member only*, just cause I don't want to deal with all those crappy account fakes. cheers bros.

*so pick a number between 1-24, and I will pick a winner Sunday or Saturday, just PM me with your number if you want to enter, I'll do free shipping to USA, but Canada will need to pay their own.
*

I'll be using RNG website to pick winner with screenshot of the generated number


----------



## Spork13

47.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wall of text


I wanna make this clear. I am not trying to sit here and tell you that you are wrong. If you tell me there is no bass, then there is no bass.

What I am saying however is that I believe that there could be something causing you to have your experiences.

Now I will say that your taste in music is certainly different than mine, and for the sheer sake of curiosity, it would be really interesting to get your thoughts on Something by the beatles. (btw, something is the actual title of the song).

Comfort and fitment is obviously something I can't argue about.

I never cared much for either headphone in the comfort department because I had stax back then, and they just could not compete : D


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I wanna make this clear. I am not trying to sit here and tell you that you are wrong. If you tell me there is no bass, then there is no bass.
> 
> What I am saying however is that I believe that there could be something causing you to have your experiences.
> 
> Now I will say that your taste in music is certainly different than mine, and for the sheer sake of curiosity, it would be really interesting to get your thoughts on Something by the beatles. (btw, something is the actual title of the song).
> 
> Comfort and fitment is obviously something I can't argue about.
> 
> I never cared much for either headphone in the comfort department because I had stax back then, and they just could not compete : D


I haven't met a single person yet that thinks the HD600 is bassier than the K712, even measurements show it has more sub bass as well lol.


----------



## Wishmaker

The HD600 excel at many things but bass is not one of them. I have not heard the K712 as shops in my area stack Senn's mainly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I haven't met a single person yet that thinks the HD600 is bassier than the K712, even measurements show it has more sub bass as well lol.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Hey guys, I am doing a giveaway for some Philips SHP-9500 with stock earpads soon.* I had to buy a replacement pair, there is nothing wrong with them other than there is some gorilla glue on the outside earcups where I was attempting the 3d Printed Earcups mod, but I did not like the sound, so I sawed off the earpads, but could not get the glue off, and since they are one of my favorite cans of all time I got a shiny replacement pair, and giving these away, sonically nothing wrong with them at all, earpads are mint and never used as well, I put the HM5 leather on mine as soon as they got here and put the replacement cans stock earpads on these. its brand new as long as you can deal with the glue... *might keep this giveaway to OCN headphone club member only*, just cause I don't want to deal with all those crappy account fakes. cheers bros.
> 
> *so pick a number between 1-24, and I will pick a winner Sunday or Saturday, just PM me with your number if you want to enter, I'll do free shipping to USA, but Canada will need to pay their own.
> *
> 
> I'll be using RNG website to pick winner with screenshot of the generated number


I suppose I'll enter. I need a pair of cans to throw at my brother since he broke his -_-'.

Edit: Also pretty curious about how your wundercans sound







.


----------



## friend'scatdied

@Tjj226 Angel you want my K1000s? 100% original, bass heavy (black box, sn in the 3000s) with all the useless goodies like accessories, packaging and paperwork.

Come check them out next time you're down in the bay.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I suppose I'll enter. I need a pair of cans to throw at my brother since he broke his -_-'.


TJJANGEL = number 17

Shardnax = Number 24

I'll give this until noon tomorrow or whenever I wake up tomorrow LOL come on mates, need more people to enter, hear the legendary Lynx s
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel you want my K1000s? 100% original, bass heavy (black box, sn in the 3000s) with all the useless goodies like accessories, packaging and paperwork.
> 
> Come check them out next time you're down in the bay.


You should enter my giveaway and realize all your cans are inferior to SHP-9500

::takes off clothes:: LET THE RAGE COME rofl jk


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel you want my K1000s? 100% original, bass heavy (black box, sn in the 3000s) with all the useless goodies like accessories, packaging and paperwork.
> 
> Come check them out next time you're down in the bay.


I will have to pass for the moment.

If they are still available in a few weeks, I might change my mind. My current job pays enough to pay the bills and not much more, but I supposedly have a good shot at a much nicer one.

Plus, I also want to hear the omegas. I have a BS cnc machine and a rough idea on how the omegas are made, so I might try that.

If I had things my way, I would drive down to the bay area and spend about a week at the tech shop down there and design some serious electrostatics.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> TJJANGEL = number 17
> 
> Shardnax = Number 24
> 
> I'll give this until noon tomorrow or whenever I wake up tomorrow LOL come on mates, need more people to enter, hear the legendary Lynx s
> You should enter my giveaway and realize all your cans are inferior to SHP-9500


OK.
My lucky # is 13.

ps: Happy new year you lot.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> OK.
> My lucky # is 13.
> 
> ps: Happy new year you lot.


wait your not USA? i can only offer shipping to USA lol im not rich broski DD


----------



## Spork13

OK. Change my luck number to 404.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> OK. Change my luck number to 404.


I'll add my lucky number as 418







.


----------



## Lays

just blew my headphone/speaker budget on a new monitor lol, now I gotta sell my old monitors to re-coup my losses, lmao


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> just blew my headphone/speaker budget on a new monitor lol, now I gotta sell my old monitors to re-coup my losses, lmao


nothing wrong with that, since I am mostly a gamer myself, my monitor gets priority of audio always


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> nothing wrong with that, since I am mostly a gamer myself, my monitor gets priority of audio always


Well I already had an ROG Swift and PB278Q, but I found an Acer X34 for $830 free shipping, couldn't resist lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm still running on two ancient BenQ 21.5" value cheapy monitors... So can't wait to upgrade to something much better - probably why I took care of the audio stuff









Probably just going to get triple Dell U2417's though, because I'll be getting a Vive soon yaaaaay!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still running on two ancient BenQ 21.5" value cheapy monitors... So can't wait to upgrade to something much better - probably why I took care of the audio stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just going to get triple Dell U2417's though, because I'll be getting a Vive soon yaaaaay!


Why go triple monitor if you're getting VR







?

Looks like the Black Widow is back in stock on EC. Too bad I don't have the cash for one right now







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm still running on two ancient BenQ 21.5" value cheapy monitors... So can't wait to upgrade to something much better - probably why I took care of the audio stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably just going to get triple Dell U2417's though, because I'll be getting a Vive soon yaaaaay!


yeah I would recommend you do 3440x1440 over triple monitor, just imo anyway


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Why go triple monitor if you're getting VR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Looks like the Black Widow is back in stock on EC. Too bad I don't have the cash for one right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Productivity and multi-tasking in general. Still debating between triple 24" displays, or the setup I really REALLY want, a nice 27/34/27 arrangement. Triple 27" displays would be a rather lovely "compromise" between the two though ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah I would recommend you do 3440x1440 over triple monitor, just imo anyway


I've been a multi-monitor user for 12 years or so now. I'm not giving up the flexibility it gives... I'm ugrading from two to three because my Obutto R3volution doesn't look right with only two.... That and I can't do everything I want on just two.


----------



## jayfkay

nice new years from germany, you guys are behind









I had used my shure s215s exclusively on a samsung galaxy so far and felt they were too bassheavy, after plugging them into a proper source it made me realize what these are actually capable of. I was about to sell them, might actually keep them now.

edit: so we are talking about monitors now?

all hail Sony Trinitron.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've been a multi-monitor user for 12 years or so now. I'm not giving up the flexibility it gives... I'm ugrading from two to three because my Obutto R3volution doesn't look right with only two.... That and I can't do everything I want on just two.


I'd been running triple monitor EyeFinity setup since, gosh, the HD5870 days.....had a pair of HD5870's in CF mode, then went on to 2x HD6970 to 3x HD7970. Quite a few years using triple monitors, but once I'd started on 2560x1080 and 3440x1440, I ain't gonna bother with triple monitors anymore, most due to all those cables I'd had to deal with. So much more tidy now with just a power cable and a DP cable for just that one UW monitor. But yeah, for productivity purposes, I can see why you'd prefer a triple monitor setup.....

Oh yeah, a very Happy 2017 to one and all here!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd been running triple monitor EyeFinity setup since, gosh, the HD5870 days.....had a pair of HD5870's in CF mode, then went on to 2x HD6970 to 3x HD7970. Quite a few years using triple monitors, but once I'd started on 2560x1080 and 3440x1440, I ain't gonna bother with triple monitors anymore, most due to all those cables I'd had to deal with. So much more tidy now with just a power cable and a DP cable for just that one UW monitor. But yeah, for productivity purposes, I can see why you'd prefer a triple monitor setup.....
> 
> Oh yeah, a very Happy 2017 to one and all here!


Yeah, the cables will be somewhat annoying.... Doubly so since I already have to deal with the fun "bliss" that is the keyboard, mouse, all the various ones from my G27 (and there will be even more when I finally upgrade to a Fanatec setup - still debating on a yes or no for the shifter), then the two my HOTAS setup I'm picking up will have..... Then add in another monitor's power and video cables.... Yeah, I suspect I'll be having to pick up a few more cables that are longer than the ones I have as well as another $20 in 3M Velcro wraps. Why the genuine Velcro? I like them, they're soft, and easy to work with, that's why ^_^;;; Right now my area is a cabling disaster since I've moved various things around, and I know in two months or slightly less it's going to be completely redone yet again.

But yeah, for some applications (we'll say, Bitwig Studio, which I've been tempted to switch over to - I swear, it's the triple monitor support and a bunch of other things that's the main reason (like also being half the cost of Ableton Live Studio), it's totally not because of the black and orange theme it has 







)... Having an additional monitor or two is a godsend with being able to spread your various workload across more space. Triple 27" displays also look absolutely GORGEOUS if you can get them lined up correctly ^_^;;;;


----------



## caenlen

@Shardnax

Shardnax is the winner for the SHP-9500 giveaway, I had 3 entries, his number was 24, I rolled like 10x before it landed on a taken number, cheers mates.

@shardnax if you do not enjoy please give away as well ^^ so TJJangel and Silvrr can both hear it, if you like it, and can figure out a way to clean off the glue on the outside by all means keep it, cheers

the earpads that come with it our brand new, literally never worn, since I use HM5 leather, I popped off these new ones and put them on there, sound is perfect


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> edit: so we are talking about monitors now?
> 
> all hail Sony Trinitron.


Be in awe of the Mitsubishi Diamond View







.

Had three Diamond View monitors running on various machines in the house at one stage along with the NEC TV supposedly based on the Diamond View CRT







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Shardnax
> 
> Shardnax is the winner for the SHP-9500 giveaway, I had 3 entries, his number was 24, I rolled like 10x before it landed on a taken number, cheers mates.
> 
> @shardnax if you do not enjoy please give away as well ^^ so TJJangel and Silvrr can both hear it, if you like it, and can figure out a way to clean off the glue on the outside by all means keep it, cheers
> 
> the earpads that come with it our brand new, literally never worn, since I use HM5 leather, I popped off these new ones and put them on there, sound is perfect


Yay







. Once I'm done trying them out I'm going to give them to my brother as a gift, you can be assured they'll see lots of use







. Is the cable detachable or hardwired?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, the cables will be somewhat annoying.... Doubly so since I already have to deal with the fun "bliss" that is the keyboard, mouse, all the various ones from my G27 (and there will be even more *when I finally upgrade to a Fanatec setup* - still debating on a yes or no for the shifter), *then the two my HOTAS setup I'm picking up will have.*.... Then add in another monitor's power and video cables.... Yeah, I suspect I'll be having to pick up a few more cables that are longer than the ones I have as well as another $20 in 3M Velcro wraps. Why the genuine Velcro? I like them, they're soft, and easy to work with, that's why ^_^;;; Right now my area is a cabling disaster since I've moved various things around, and I know in two months or slightly less it's going to be completely redone yet again.
> 
> But yeah, for some applications (we'll say, Bitwig Studio, which I've been tempted to switch over to - I swear, it's the triple monitor support and a bunch of other things that's the main reason (like also being half the cost of Ableton Live Studio), it's totally not because of the black and orange theme it has
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... Having an additional monitor or two is a godsend with being able to spread your various workload across more space. Triple 27" displays also look absolutely GORGEOUS if you can get them lined up correctly ^_^;;;;


*drools*
*drools some more*

I was very tempted to go for a Fanatec setup over the Senns for a bit. What HOTAS stick are you going for?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> *drools*
> *drools some more*
> 
> I was very tempted to go for a Fanatec setup over the Senns for a bit. What HOTAS stick are you going for?


Yeah, I'm looking forward to that Fanatec setup, even if its at least six months away. Still can't quite decide between the Formula Carbon and the BMW wheel, but I tend to keep leaning towards the BMW one because I usually prefer the use of cars over F1's... But man do I love the overall look the Formula Carbon has. I'd seriously consider just buying both, but hubby would probably kill me, not to mention I'm uncertain as to where I'd put the one that isn't in use.. Doesn't stop the temptation though!









As for the hotas, I was originally tempted by the mention of the Thrustmaster T1600m fcs hotas, but I'm more than likely going to be going with ye olde not as pretty but more functional CH Products Fighterstick and Pro Throttle, mainly due to the fact I'll be playing Eliteangerous with the Vive (as well as Eve:Valkyrie if hotas support ever comes out for it, and Star Citizen if/when it launches as a fully fledged and released product)... And the Fighterstick has all of it's buttons accessible without taking your hand off the joystick, whereas with the Thrustmaster it has twelve buttons on the base. They are indented to know which ones you're pushing, but I'd rather not be groping around semi-blind for a not as frequently used button (say, opening cargo hatch or deploying landing gear) and instead bonking my knuckles on the steel frame of the Obutto - or worse, bumping a monitor and then having to spend thirty seconds getting it straight again once the headset is off







... The analog joystick on the Pro Throttle is also easier to use as it's on the side for thumb use, instead of on the back to be used with your index finger.

Sure, the Thrustmaster has almost the right colours going for it (shade of the orange is a tad too "candy" for my favourite orange, but it still looks nice), it also has hall sensors, it's half the price, and it gets some pretty good reviews, but I really do prefer the idea of having every single button at my disposal without having to take my paws off of the throttle and stick.

Then pair all of that with a lovely headphone setup and I so can't wait for March when I buy most of all of that ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I'm done trying them out I'm going to give them to my brother as a gift, you can be assured they'll see lots of use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is the cable detachable or hardwired?
> *drools*
> *drools some more*
> 
> I was very tempted to go for a Fanatec setup over the Senns for a bit. What HOTAS stick are you going for?


detachable standard 3.5mm plug, glad to hear they will get some use... tell him to buy some $20 HM5 leather pads for them


----------



## PsYcHo29388

My brother got his $25 ATH-M20x in yesterday. Today I gave them a try to see how they sounded and personally thought they were OK with an EQ but without one I wouldn't use them as a daily driver, which is fine because they aren't mine anyways and my brother says he likes the sound quality so no issues whatsoever.

I still am tempted to pick up the SHP9500S though, how many of you guys can vouch for them and would they be significantly different from the HD598?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> My brother got his $25 ATH-M20x in yesterday. Today I gave them a try to see how they sounded and personally thought they were OK with an EQ but without one I wouldn't use them as a daily driver, which is fine because they aren't mine anyways and my brother says he likes the sound quality so no issues whatsoever.
> 
> I still am tempted to pick up the SHP9500S though, how many of you guys can vouch for them and would they be significantly different from the HD598?


They destroy HD598 with stock earpads, HM5 leather pads on them obliterates the HD598.

imo* yawnfest 2017


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> They destroy HD598 with stock earpads, HM5 leather pads on them obliterates the HD598.
> 
> imo* yawnfest 2017


You should really articulate your recommendations better. In which characteristics do they 'destroy' a 598? Why are they better, what about fit, comfort, ability to drive them off low power?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You should really articulate your recommendations better. In which characteristics do they 'destroy' a 598? Why are they better, what about fit, comfort, ability to drive them off low power?


I refuse to answer fools who refuse to listen to God's own creation! Off with you now manservant it is time for my bath!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I refuse to answer fools who refuse to listen to God's own creation! Off with you now manservant it is time for my bath!


Not many of us are part of the Pioneer cult. I almost became part of it with a pair of hdj-1500's, but when my turntables came in the store mysteriously had none in stock and I wound up taking a much better pair of headphones home with me (my first pair of ATH-M50's - I say first pair because I bought the M50X's shortly after they came out so the initial run pair are my backups)...

As for deities and religious beliefs, this is an overclocking forum, and a headphone club... Not the theology department


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Not many of us are part of the Pioneer cult. I almost became part of it with a pair of hdj-1500's, but when my turntables came in the store mysteriously had none in stock and I wound up taking a much better pair of headphones home with me (my first pair of ATH-M50's - I say first pair because I bought the M50X's shortly after they came out so the initial run pair are my backups)...
> 
> As for deities and religious beliefs, this is an overclocking forum, and a headphone club... Not the theology department


How dare you deny me my titles!!! I am a Paladin of the third age, Seeker of Knowledge, and Holder of the Seven Planets! We are not referring to Pioneer, we are referring to Philips! Off with you before I call my guards to seize you good sir! Off with you now!

BLASTED MONGRELS OF THE FLYING DEPTHS, LET IT BE KNOWN THAT THE SHP-9500 WITH HM5 LEATHER IS THE BEST CAN EVER MADE!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> How dare you deny me my titles!!! I am a Paladin of the third age, Seeker of Knowledge, and Holder of the Seven Planets! We are not referring to Pioneer, we are referring to Philips! Off with you before I call my guards to seize you good sir! Off with you now!
> 
> BLASTED MONGRELS OF THE FLYING DEPTHS, LET IT BE KNOWN THAT THE SHP-9500 WITH HM5 LEATHER IS THE BEST CAN EVER MADE!


Aaaand why did this suddenly go DnD 3E......


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Aaaand why did this suddenly go DnD 3E......


lol I don't know, it's fun


----------



## pez

Hey Guys,

Hope everyone has had a good set of Holidays!

Apologies for the extended AFK/MIA there, but I had quite a bit to get done between moving, juggling Holidays between two families and just in general catching my breathe. I'm going to try and browse through some of what I missed, but if anyone wants to give me an update of what I've missed, I'll be grateful







!

Also, the freebie was super successful and I was super happy to get that done before I got too busy







.


----------



## caenlen

IM GOING TO THE ZOO TODAY I am going to hug all the animals and none of you can stop me!!!! wooooo


----------



## pez

Be careful around the Gorilla exhibit pls







. For their and your sake







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Be careful around the Gorilla exhibit pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For their and your sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Harambe 2: 2017 Boogaloo?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Harambe 2: 2017 Boogaloo?


Something like that







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Be careful around the Gorilla exhibit pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For their and your sake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Alex132

Got new generic earpads for the HD650s.

Don't get generics.

Almost tempted to put back my 4-5 year old pads. But we'll see how it goes.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got new generic earpads for the HD650s.
> 
> Don't get generics.
> 
> Almost tempted to put back my 4-5 year old pads. But we'll see how it goes.


I've tried quite a few pads on mine, always gone back to stock.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Got new generic earpads for the HD650s.
> 
> Don't get generics.
> 
> Almost tempted to put back my 4-5 year old pads. But we'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried quite a few pads on mine, always gone back to stock.
Click to expand...

Surprised how near they can feel in the hand, but after a few minutes I put the Sennheiser ones back on and they're way better.


----------



## pez

What exactly do the generics do for you guys? The stock Sennheiser pads that I bought New are super stiff, but still comfy. Other than that, I'm kinda curious what they screwed up in the generics for you guys. I'm assuming material and foam/pad quality?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What exactly do the generics do for you guys? The stock Sennheiser pads that I bought New are super stiff, but still comfy. Other than that, I'm kinda curious what they screwed up in the generics for you guys. I'm assuming material and foam/pad quality?


They don't seal properly. I got them to sorta clip-on and seal with the OEM Sennheiser foam underlay thing inside. But with the provided foam inserts that go under the cups - those were too thick and didn't seal AT ALL so they earpads fell off. If (basically when, not if with these) they didn't seal. The bass was awful for obvious reasons.

They were clearly inferior material as they got way hotter way faster, were not as comfortable, and the deal breaker was that they made a very audible sound everytime I moved. So it was super distracting to use.

Plus the padding inside the pads wasn't as soft, so that probably didn't aid in it's lack of ability to seal.

I bought these.

UK link.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am probably going to sell my HD650's again... I keep getting them and selling them and then getting them again...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I am probably going to sell my HD650's again... I keep getting them and selling them and then getting them again...


shp-9500 with hm5 leather, will set you back 70-80 bucks max. worth a shot?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> shp-9500 with hm5 leather, will set you back 70-80 bucks max. worth a shot?


1. I have the TH-X00, which I use for most of my music anyways and it is leaps and bounds a better pair of headphones.
2. I've given away at least 1 SHP-9500 so I already know what they sound like. There is no reason for me to go back to them.


----------



## pez

Friend at work picked up the E-MU Teak headphones (has Ebony cups on it ATM) and currently listening to those. First and kinda biased opinion (considering I'm used to the TH-X00 Mahogany sound) is that bass is super nice. Definitely no disappointment there. Whereas the TH-X00 are a bit chopped off in the treble and boost the mids a tad, the E-MU is the opposite. It's not a totally polarizing change, but I've hit a few songs where I've felt a slight harshness. I've also hit a point where I know I desire the midrange a bit more in them. Horns don't sound as pleasant as they do on the X00, IMO.

Ninja Edit: I think I'm in the minority, but I like the pads of the X00 much more.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Friend at work picked up the E-MU Teak headphones (has Ebony cups on it ATM) and currently listening to those. First and kinda biased opinion (considering I'm used to the TH-X00 Mahogany sound) is that bass is super nice. Definitely no disappointment there. Whereas the TH-X00 are a bit chopped off in the treble and boost the mids a tad, the E-MU is the opposite. It's not a totally polarizing change, but I've hit a few songs where I've felt a slight harshness. I've also hit a point where I know I desire the midrange a bit more in them. Horns don't sound as pleasant as they do on the X00, IMO.
> 
> Ninja Edit: I think I'm in the minority, but I like the pads of the X00 much more.


I never was impressed the Purplehearts, only can I miss is my Vibro MKII, but its just so bulky and heavy of a can I don't see myself ever buying it again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. I have the TH-X00, which I use for most of my music anyways and it is leaps and bounds a better pair of headphones.
> 2. I've given away at least 1 SHP-9500 so I already know what they sound like. There is no reason for me to go back to them.


Ah, last I knew you were selling the X00, smart move on changing your mind probably, X00 of course are better than SHP9500, but I would say imaging soundstage is a touch better on SHP9500 than XOO lineup and HD650, I have only ever heard the Purplehearts though.


----------



## pez

So caen, what headphones do you currently (or still







) own? Amps? DACs?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So caen, what headphones do you currently (or still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) own? Amps? DACs?


See signature.

I also still cherish my Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour, and SHP-9500 with HM5 leather. The problem is Fiio K1 sounds better with Nighthawks over my Fulla 2, and if Nighthawks are only can I am taking to Europe with me, there is no reason for me to keep Fulla 2.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> See signature.
> 
> I also still cherish my Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour, and SHP-9500 with HM5 leather. The problem is Fiio K1 sounds better with Nighthawks over my Fulla 2, and if Nighthawks are only can I am taking to Europe with me, there is no reason for me to keep Fulla 2.


I see. Did you already sell the Fulla 2?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I see. Did you already sell the Fulla 2?


Nope, I love it for all my other cans over the K1, for only $100 though, I guess it can just collect dust until I get back from Europe after a year or two. Just sucks, cause a Fulla 3 or something else will be out by then from Schiit by then, certainly lol


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nope, I love it for all my other cans over the K1, for only $100 though, I guess it can just collect dust until I get back from Europe after a year or two. Just sucks, cause a Fulla 3 or something else will be out by then from Schiit by then, certainly lol


Well it won't get worse







. And thankfully audio equipment isn't outdated like CPUs or GPUs







.


----------



## rathborne

I bought a second SMSL Sanskrit 6th DAC for the PC to replace the FiiO E10K. That way I can pass the E10K to my brother to drive the HD558s properly and I can use a more powerful DAC with an optical SPDIF connection. First thing I noticed with the Sanskrit is my O2 is much louder now so I don't need the volume as high as I needed it with the E10K. This is probably because of the 2V output vs ~1.3V output from the DAC.


----------



## Blze001

If anyone is curious, lambskin pads are stupid comfortable. Got a pair for my computer headphones and the only reason I'm not getting a pair for my work headphones is because the pads would literally be twice as expensive as the headphones themselves.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If anyone is curious, lambskin pads are stupid comfortable. Got a pair for my computer headphones and the only reason I'm not getting a pair for my work headphones is because the pads would literally be twice as expensive as the headphones themselves.


They are, but it all depends on the headphone in question, I tried $55 ZMF lambskins on my pioneer se-a1000 and they just won't clamp my head good enough, my HM5 velours do it perfect though. Cowhide might do the trick, but dropping $55 on earpads again... nah... saving for club money







done with this hobby


----------



## caenlen

gah I need more wattage!!!! it makes me so mad, I have to crank the volume up so high to get that deep bass on all my cans, I want a Schiit Lyr 3 that does 8 watts at 32 ohms for all cans screw XLR

please... someone... feed me power


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> gah I need more wattage!!!! it makes me so mad, I have to crank the volume up so high to get that deep bass on all my cans, I want a Schiit Lyr 3 that does 8 watts at 32 ohms for all cans screw XLR
> 
> please... someone... feed me power


If you just want bass why not dial in a little EQ?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Talking about powah, I just finished hooking up the free NHT sub amplifier to my Virtue One (oddly enough, I hooked them together via speaker cables on the speaker level inputs on the NHT SA-2), the Virtue One is, in turn, hooked up to my Gustard X-12. With the volume level as seen on the pic, my whole room was rumbling! Oh yeah, it's not in the pic but the Sony sub woofer I was also given is the SS-WS81 and man, it rumbles like a bad mutha.


The Logitech Z-5500 is for my other rig, I have two rigs also side-by-side with each other....


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> If you just want bass why not dial in a little EQ?


hmm... last time I messed with the APO EQ software it screwed up my computer... can you recommend a good program?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I never was impressed the Purplehearts, only can I miss is my Vibro MKII, but its just so bulky and heavy of a can I don't see myself ever buying it again.
> Ah, last I knew you were selling the X00, smart move on changing your mind probably, X00 of course are better than SHP9500, but I would say imaging soundstage is a touch better on SHP9500 than XOO lineup and HD650, I have only ever heard the Purplehearts though.


I was considering selling the X00 for an E-Mu Teak, which is very similar to the X00. I still might end up doing that.

Meh, personally I don't care too much about soundstage when listening to audio via headphones. If I want soundstage, I listen to music in my surround sound speaker setup.


----------



## caenlen

I would say I have about 15-20 hours listening time in on the Nighthawks and the 1840's. I think my decision is made, Fulla 2 and 1840's keeping, and refunding Nighthawks... though it makes me really sad to do so, the clarity of the 1840's is just too mindblowing good to pass on though, the soundstage is insane, everything is very perfect really, even bass. Nighthawks have a lot more bass, and while I do like that, The 1840's just have a more quality sound in all aspects. Also, the build quality on Nighthawks is a little iffy... that elastic headband will break someday certainly, wood chips easily (its not like ZMF really nice wood), and it has rubber grommets that I am sure will need replaced someday... and those are what hold the earcups on... egh, its just too iffy for me for long term use. 1840's have NASA spaceship build quality (in fact they advertise using same metal thats on the rockets they use), overall I am glad I traded my HD6XX for it, it took me a bit to get used to its sound signature, but everytime I go back to same songs I hear details I don't hear with Nighthawks, and the soundstage just being wider while maintaining good bass extension makes it more fun for EDM than even Nighthawks imo. Build quality and longevity = 10/10 on them, things are built like a tank, but super lightweight and comfy, don't even know you are wearing them.

@shardnax your shp-9500's have shipped, enjoy mate ^^ hope your little brother enjoys them

@oc'ing noob, I will be in the same situation someday, but headphones are all I have for a couple years, then I will do speakers after done traveling


----------



## Shardnax

Older, actually







. He'd use the MDR-V6 until they die completely and I want to see if they can be fixed.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Older, actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He'd use the MDR-V6 until they die completely and I want to see if they can be fixed.


I see, well if they collect dust, please ask him to share and pay it forward. Cheers mate, I just want them to find a home they will be used "eventually" lol


----------



## Shardnax

Not to worry. They'll see extremely heavy use unless he can't stand them for some reason (doubtful that he'll take issue with them).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I was considering selling the X00 for an E-Mu Teak, which is very similar to the X00. I still might end up doing that.
> 
> Meh, personally I don't care too much about soundstage when listening to audio via headphones. If I want soundstage, I listen to music in my surround sound speaker setup.


So on this; I never continued my comparison. Granted, my friend had the Ebony cups on it, but all of the E-MUs are generally along the same sound signature. I believe the Ebony just offers the 'bigger' bass.

If you actually like the mids of the Fostex, I highly recommend against it. At the end of the day, the E-MU is more like a DT770 with a proper low-end. Bass extends evenly across the bottom end (the Ebony's definitely had more than the X00), but it loses some magic in the mids, and there's quite the strange spike near the mid-high range. The E-MU was arguably better for EDM, but after listening to a few hardcore, rock, and even indie tracks, I wasn't pleased in the end.


----------



## caenlen

Still can't decide which headphone is coming to Europe with me, the first time was SHP-9500 and I had no regrets, but I am not sure anymore, I am honestly thinking of Nighthawks and Fiio K1 still. I suppose, I should just keep Nighthawks and Fiio K1 combo, because well it is pretty close to end game imo, and I really think I can sell it (when I get my own place and move to speakers permnanently) for around $220 even a year from now maybe, $200 min... which mean only a 80 or 90 loss but a full 1-2 years of enjoyment. I think that is the smart thing to do.


----------



## Wishmaker

Neither! Take the apple airpods!







.

On a more serious note, I lost the headphone bug that got me a few years ago. While my D2Ks have been stellar and unique compared to all the other cans I had, I went back to my first love and purchased some speakers and await delivery for early next week.

I will use my cans far less now and will rock my NAD C368 with Focal Aria 946 speakers until I get arrested for becoming a public nuisance. My new gear should have enough clarity and oomph to give me enjoyable audio sessions.

I will connect my Denons to my NAD every now and then but not as much as I do today. That may change when my UTOPIAS empty my wallet. Until then, couch listening and watching for the police it is







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Still can't decide which headphone is coming to Europe with me, the first time was SHP-9500 and I had no regrets, but I am not sure anymore, I am honestly thinking of Nighthawks and Fiio K1 still. I suppose, I should just keep Nighthawks and Fiio K1 combo, because well it is pretty close to end game imo, and I really think I can sell it (when I get my own place and move to speakers permnanently) for around $220 even a year from now maybe, $200 min... which mean only a 80 or 90 loss but a full 1-2 years of enjoyment. I think that is the smart thing to do.


You should keep the Nighthawks if you're happy with them. You don't have to find a reason to sell every pair of cans you get.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You should keep the Nighthawks if you're happy with them. You don't have to find a reason to sell every pair of cans you get.


I think he has had more pairs than Julio Iglesias women







!


----------



## caenlen

I was never that impressed with the D2000, they were pretty good honestly, but I don't know, ZMF Blackwood is my endgame I think. Not sure which wood I want yet, but yeah if I could get some new Blackwoods for $400 used I would probably do it. Hard to find though.


----------



## caenlen

LOL MY DOG STARTED PANTING AND JUMPING WHEN HE HEARD ME CRANK MY EDM

ah life is funny DDDD

spotify:track:4c6jmtvnLX78jTQFmlL6Hu ::dances:: woooooo


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nighthawks and Fiio K1 combo, because well it is pretty close to end game


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ZMF Blackwood is my endgame I think.


I'm confused now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm confused now.


ZMF is $650,Nighthawk is $300.

;p


----------



## caenlen

LADIES AND GENTLEMAN YOUR ENTERTAINMENT OF THE WEEKEND HAS ARRIVED

I have refunded Nighthawks and selling 1840's soon

got some deep bass 8324's not 8323's, popped on alcantara pads... HEAVEN more bass than Nighthawks/T20s, and fulla 2 improves the muddy vocals since its a touch bright amp... mmmm loving it more than Nighthawks, sounds like crap on Fiio K1, but Fulla 2 gives it just a nudge of airiness and soundstage too









I VOW ON THIS DAY MY SIGNATURE WILL NOT CHANGE FOR 1 YEAR

Who wants to place bets?























enjoy the sex picture:



sex picture 2:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm confused now.


His end game changes on like a monthly basis.


----------



## boom50cal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Neither! Take the apple airpods!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> On a more serious note, I lost the headphone bug that got me a few years ago. While my D2Ks have been stellar and unique compared to all the other cans I had, I went back to my first love and purchased some speakers and await delivery for early next week.
> 
> I will use my cans far less now and will rock my NAD C368 with Focal Aria 946 speakers until I get arrested for becoming a public nuisance. My new gear should have enough clarity and oomph to give me enjoyable audio sessions.
> 
> I will connect my Denons to my NAD every now and then but not as much as I do today. That may change when my UTOPIAS empty my wallet. Until then, couch listening and watching for the police it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I did the same... Got used to playing games with my speakers vs my ATH's. Would like to get back into headphones, but I reallllly just enjoy the lack of headwear.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I look forward to owning a home so I can game on speakers. Until then, I definitely enjoy my K712's!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If anyone is interested, this is my audio setup


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> His end game changes on like a monthly basis.


Not really, ZMF Vibro MKII is probably my favorite can, and Blackwood is the big brother to that, only problem is bulkiness... its just way to big of a headphone to be lugging around Europe.

Nice setup btw.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If anyone is interested, this is my audio setup


Looks very nice.

Once I get all delivered, I show mine


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Looks very nice.
> 
> Once I get all delivered, I show mine


Please include a picture of Luxembourg, I am still not sure this country actually exists.


----------



## pez

I need to show another picture of my office now that some of the stuff is more settled, but I got a bit of cleaning up to do







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Please include a picture of Luxembourg, I am still not sure this country actually exists.


Don't want to ruin it for you, but:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Living in the supposed neighboring country of this supposed "Luxembourg", I can confirm it in fact does not exist.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Don't want to ruin it for you, but:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Living in the supposed neighboring country of this supposed "Luxembourg", I can confirm it in fact does not exist.


lol I was only trolling him because it is such a small country ;p i think it is a cool country honestly


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I was only trolling him because it is such a small country ;p i think it is a cool country honestly


Hehe, wouldn't know tbh, I only stop there for cheaper fuel and to let the dog out of the car on our way to France, so the only parts of Luxembourg I've seen are parts of highway and a gasstation.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Hehe, wouldn't know tbh, I only stop there for cheaper fuel and to let the dog out of the car on our way to France, so the only parts of Luxembourg I've seen are parts of highway and a gasstation.


I'm sure they have at least one nice art museum, which is something I always enjoy.

Being from HQ of the EU, what do you think of the EU? I honestly think it may fall apart completely eventually, Brexit was only the beginning I think.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm sure they have at least one nice art museum, which is something I always enjoy.
> 
> Being from HQ of the EU, what do you think of the EU? I honestly think it may fall apart completely eventually, Brexit was only the beginning I think.


Tbh, the whole HQ of the EU isn't nearly as important as it may sound, just means that a lot of EU politicians gather here.

As far as the state of the EU, its been a bit of a half-assed affair from the start, but I personally don't think its a bad thing, its just far from utilized to its full potential.

I don't know how the whole Brexit thing get portrayed over in the USA. But as far as I'm concerned, its the product of some questionable politicians with questionable agenda's that incited some falsified nostalgia along with empty promises into mostly people that didn't know any better. Not unlike Trump's "Make America great again!" campaign.

The UK had a good thing going in the EU, they had most of the benefits with barely any of the downsides. Leaving the EU was bad for both the UK and the EU, but there's no point for me to complain about it, as I have have nothing to say about UK politics and what's done is done. If anything the whole affair is beneficial to me personally as ordering stuff from the UK got cheaper because the GBP crashing.


----------



## carlhil2

Loving the Jot. running balanced out of the AUNE S16, into the balanced into the Jot. 3-pin balanced out of the Jot into a pair of powered monitors. also balanced out to my HD600 cans. the only cans that I have balanced cable for at the moment...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Loving the Jot. running balanced out of the AUNE S16, into the balanced into the Jot. 3-pin balanced out of the Jot into a pair of powered monitors. also balanced out to my HD600 cans. the only cans that I have balanced cable for at the moment...


OCN member called Voxata makes balanced cables fairly cheap, his name is Voxata here and on head-fi, he made me a couple cables, they always come really beautifully well done, I recommend you PM him, he can make them for any can, cheers mate.

@Gilles3000

I rented a car in August in England for a week, I drove up the Welsh mountain and the entire of the middle of the country all the way over to Grantham/Nottingham area, every pub I went into the common white man seemed to want to leave the EU because of two main things, mostly racist reasons, but also stuff like why do we have to bail out Greece with our money, and why do the politicians in Brussels move to France once a year just so France can feel special? They seemed to think it was quite expensive to have a EU HQ meeting in France once a year instead of in Brussels was a waste of money.

From my perspective, I think politicians across the globe have sort of forgotten about the middle class white male (they are still the majority of the population in most of the countries I am referring to) and unfortunately, due to history, the common uneducated white male has a history of feeling privelged, and it is vanishing. I am not entirely sure the majority of these people have hate in their hearts against Muslims or anything, though I am sure some do, but more that it is economic in its basis (I mean go to London, go to Birmingham). I am not sure, that is just what I gathered, it is quite possibly wrong.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> OCN member called Voxata makes balanced cables fairly cheap, his name is Voxata here and on head-fi, he made me a couple cables, they always come really beautifully well done, I recommend you PM him, he can make them for any can, cheers mate.
> 
> @Gilles3000
> 
> I rented a car in August in England for a week, I drove up the Welsh mountain and the entire of the middle of the country all the way over to Grantham/Nottingham area, every pub I went into the common white man seemed to want to leave the EU because of two main things, mostly racist reasons, but also stuff like why do we have to bail out Greece with our money, and why do the politicians in Brussels move to France once a year just so France can feel special? They seemed to think it was quite expensive to have a EU HQ meeting in France once a year instead of in Brussels was a waste of money.
> 
> From my perspective, I think politicians across the globe have sort of forgotten about the middle class white male (they are still the majority of the population in most of the countries I am referring to) and unfortunately, due to history, the common uneducated white male has a history of feeling privelged, and it is vanishing. I am not entirely sure the majority of these people have hate in their hearts against Muslims or anything, though I am sure some do, but more that it is economic in its basis (I mean go to London, go to Birmingham). I am not sure, that is just what I gathered, it is quite possibly wrong.


Thanks for the info. I am cheap though and am going to buy the TH610 so that I can share cables between that and the HD600s...


----------



## Wishmaker

As promised, some pics with my setup. Sadly, my NAD 388 AMP was not in stock and I have to wait 3 weeks for delivery. In the meantime, I am rocking my ARIA 948 on my Yamaha one and they are sublime. 100 hours break in has started and i will put my cans in their Hippocase









Headphones are nice and all but your first love is your first love







!

l


----------



## caenlen

very impressive, but that is the most sad christmas tree i have ever seen lol,


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> very impressive, but that is the most sad christmas tree i have ever seen lol,


Would you not be sad if we tell you that we get rid of you to replace you with a speaker?


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HE-400s with stock pads does not sound 10% as good as it does with Focus Pads, that can changes into godly levels of pure bliss sound when you pop on FOcus Pads... I highly recc you invest in those focus pads before cables.


Well, just ordered FocusPad-A:s. We'll see how it goes, too bad those will be here around February.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Well, just ordered FocusPad-A:s. We'll see how it goes, too bad those will be here around February.


Very nice, enjoy mate. I'll be in Finland for 3 months this summer if you want to PM me on here maybe I can take train and meet you in public somewhere for some coffee, cheers mate


----------



## Makki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very nice, enjoy mate. I'll be in Finland for 3 months this summer if you want to PM me on here maybe I can take train and meet you in public somewhere for some coffee, cheers mate


We'll see about that nearby summer


----------



## caenlen

@swolern and pez

I highly recommend you try Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) with Alcantara earpads someday. Clarity of vocals matches my Shure 1840 when paired with my Fulla 2, somehow, since not even Nighthawks do that, has more bass than than Nighthawks and T20's by quite a bit and the bass extends pretty deep. For $23... these are a steal. I am continually impressed with Monoprice... Literally no reason to own Nighthawks after listening to these side by side in all genres of music, soundstage is even a touch bigger on the MP's but only with the Fulla 2 for some reason. I remember trying to watch Netflix with my HD6xx and it was terrible, placement of voices and audience claps just sounded in the wrong place... perfect on these cans.

$23, yolo solo bros


----------



## Aventadoor

I got to listen to a pair of Hifiman HE-1000 V2 today!
Althought I dont remember much from the V1, which I was very dissapointed about, I did kinda like the V2!
Just as with the V1, the first thing I notice is how freaking fast they are, but the V2 doesnt sound as distant.

Oh well... Seems like head-fi just grows more and more expensive... Instead of putting the tech into cheaper models, hifiman just gonne release a Edition 6 for $6000... boycott Hifiman guys...
What a joke hobby, no wonder people laugh at us.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

At least, in some regards.... We don't see anywhere near the depreciation of value of our gear that the benching guys see. Probably why I'm still mainly an LGA 775 bencher - $250 USD can get you a good motherboard, RAM, and a dozen CPU's if you play your cards right.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> At least, in some regards.... We don't see anywhere near the depreciation of value of our gear that the benching guys see. Probably why I'm still mainly an LGA 775 bencher - $250 USD can get you a good motherboard, RAM, and a dozen CPU's if you play your cards right.


All of us are a joke honestly, we are losers, that's why we have these hobbies to begin with. I got bored of benching after 3 generation of gpu's, not sure how you can still enjoy it, I mean I like to look at new benches, see how new gear does, but eh.

@Aven Yeah, the high end field is a little weird, I still vow that my signature for Monoprice 8324 will not change for a year DD These headphones kick major butt, blow the 8323's away, and surpass my Nighthawks, imo anyway.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> At least, in some regards.... We don't see anywhere near the depreciation of value of our gear that the benching guys see. Probably why I'm still mainly an LGA 775 bencher - $250 USD can get you a good motherboard, RAM, and a dozen CPU's if you play your cards right.


Depends on what you're looking at ;P.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/824950/hifiman-he1000-v1


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Depends on what you're looking at ;P.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824950/hifiman-he1000-v1


This is true, I can't sell my Shure 1840's for $200 even... and they cost $500 retail and never go on sale and are highly rated...


----------



## Shardnax

At least your 1840s have been out for a while. Hifiman is busy working toward alienating their non-Chinese customers. Having to fix a build and materials quality issue with a revision is terrible and this latest announcement is just.... Whaa?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I got bored of benching after 3 generation of gpu's, not sure how you can still enjoy it, I mean I like to look at new benches, see how new gear does, but eh.


Because it's fun to muck around with things and see if you can keep the magical blue smoke inside when pushing stuff up to and beyond what 24/7 people would call a "suicide run"..... Or as I call it, a "hail Satan" run because you're essentially relying on the "devil's luck" to push things right to that razor thin edge of stability.

I used to bench for fun back when 3dMark03 was new.... Pushing the limits started about two years ago or so, and I might even get a modern rig in the near-ish future to play with on my bench. That Maximus IX Apex looks rather tempting to say the least, especially with a relatively inexpensive k-series i3 coming out, which would provide more than enough fun for vintage 3d benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Depends on what you're looking at ;P.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/824950/hifiman-he1000-v1


Ouch, that's half of what they were going fro brand new  Sure, Kepler cards saw a huge depreciation, but that took several years. Losing 50% in 8 months is painful to see.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Because it's fun to muck around with things and see if you can keep the magical blue smoke inside when pushing stuff up to and beyond what 24/7 people would call a "suicide run"..... Or as I call it, a "hail Satan" run because you're essentially relying on the "devil's luck" to push things right to that razor thin edge of stability.
> 
> I used to bench for fun back when 3dMark03 was new.... Pushing the limits started about two years ago or so, and I might even get a modern rig in the near-ish future to play with on my bench. That Maximus IX Apex looks rather tempting to say the least, especially with a relatively inexpensive k-series i3 coming out, which would provide more than enough fun for vintage 3d benching.
> Ouch, that's half of what they were going fro brand new  Sure, Kepler cards saw a huge depreciation, but that took several years. Losing 50% in 8 months is painful to see.


It's because they pumped out the V2 so quickly. I think they're treading dangerous ground with Edition 6 if they don't make a lot of drastic improvements, sound quality notwithstanding.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> At least your 1840s have been out for a while. Hifiman is busy working toward alienating their non-Chinese customers. Having to fix a build and materials quality issue with a revision is terrible and this latest announcement is just.... Whaa?


Its because the developed new technology.

They are making new discoveries on how to get the best performance out of the technology almost every other day.

So they will sit there and make a really good headphone and try to go to market. After launching the product, someone in the R&D department will claim that he/she just discovered how to improve the sound quality substantially.

I really can't blame hi-fiman. They don't have a crystal ball to predict when and how a new break through might be made. They are simply trying to bring their A game to the market.

The HE-1000s weren't selling so great, so they tried to step up their game before the loss on sales was too much of an issue.

The edition 6 seems like it is priced specifically to keep production numbers down while still funding R&D. It almost seems like a early concept headphone that they want to test in the market place.

If the edition 6 sells well, I would be willing to bet that we will see the drivers trickle down into the consumer line up.


----------



## caenlen

If anyone has ever wanted to try Shure 1840, mine just hit $189 on price drop, taking a loss but oh well, done with this hobby anyway since the 8324's sound better than Nighthawks and only cost me $20

http://www.head-fi.org/t/829920/fs-shure-srh-1840-headphones-original-case-box-free-shipping


----------



## silvrr

Recently moved my rig next to my bed. I maintain that a comfy chair (or bed in this case) and/or a glass of your favorite beverage will improve your audio experience 10 fold what any upgrade will.



Be careful falling asleep, certain albums can be a bit trippy to wake up to.


----------



## Rei86

Picked up the HD650 when Amazon lowered the price to 299.
Kind of mad at myself for picking this up as I should've just saved.

Either ways this guy is coming in today and I hope it lives up to my hype.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Picked up the HD650 when Amazon lowered the price to 299.
> Kind of mad at myself for picking this up as I should've just saved.
> 
> Either ways this guy is coming in today and I hope it lives up to my hype.


What amp will you be pairing with it?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> What amp will you be pairing with it?


All I have now is the Schiit Stack 2.
I was trying to hold out on headphones because I want to pick up new AMP and kind of settled on Jotunheim.
Always willing to hear recommandatons


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its because the developed new technology.
> 
> They are making new discoveries on how to get the best performance out of the technology almost every other day.
> 
> So they will sit there and make a really good headphone and try to go to market. After launching the product, someone in the R&D department will claim that he/she just discovered how to improve the sound quality substantially.
> 
> I really can't blame hi-fiman. They don't have a crystal ball to predict when and how a new break through might be made. They are simply trying to bring their A game to the market.
> 
> The HE-1000s weren't selling so great, so they tried to step up their game before the loss on sales was too much of an issue.
> 
> The edition 6 seems like it is priced specifically to keep production numbers down while still funding R&D. It almost seems like a early concept headphone that they want to test in the market place.
> 
> If the edition 6 sells well, I would be willing to bet that we will see the drivers trickle down into the consumer line up.


I have my doubts. Time will tell. Focal set a high bar in terms of build quality (materials included) that I think HFM will have trouble matching.

Got the SHP-9500 today; thanks again, Caenlen.

Very brief impressions (compared to the HD800 S so it's not fair in the least):

Bass is present but lacking in extension.
Mids are alright but it seems like there's a dip in the upper mids.
Treble presence seems very minimal.
Soundstage is an odd beast. The best way I can think to describe it is that it's 2D.
Separation seems alright but I think it's a result of the overall sound with only a few things coming through.
Resolution and speed are lacking across the board.

I'll put in more listening time and test more tracks sometime soon to get a better feel for them. Build quality is okay considering the price. They're creaky, noisy, things when they're moved. Caenlen was pretty on point with his comments about comfort







. You know they're on but they aren't bothersome and clamping force is sufficient without being overbearing.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> They're creaky, noisy, things when they're moved.


Try careful application of a silicone spray, that can greatly reduce it.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax bass is improved a lot with HM5 leather pads. and yes the soundstage is an odd beast, its very unique and i love it, not always, but mostly I enjoy it since its so unique. I mean its a $50 can man, lol you can't be saying it has slow speed and attack,







meaniebutt

HD800S sounds nice though, I will never afford that though, I made $40 today after taxes at my new job... sigh... gg life my headphone days are over, but its all good, was a fun ride


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I have my doubts. Time will tell. Focal set a high bar in terms of build quality (materials included) that I think HFM will have trouble matching.
> 
> Got the SHP-9500 today; thanks again, Caenlen.
> 
> Very brief impressions (compared to the HD800 S so it's not fair in the least):
> 
> Bass is present but lacking in extension.
> Mids are alright but it seems like there's a dip in the upper mids.
> Treble presence seems very minimal.
> Soundstage is an odd beast. The best way I can think to describe it is that it's 2D.
> Separation seems alright but I think it's a result of the overall sound with only a few things coming through.
> Resolution and speed are lacking across the board.
> 
> I'll put in more listening time and test more tracks sometime soon to get a better feel for them. Build quality is okay considering the price. They're creaky, noisy, things when they're moved. Caenlen was pretty on point with his comments about comfort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You know they're on but they aren't bothersome and clamping force is sufficient without being overbearing.


There is nothing to doubt. You would have to do some research but there are a few interviews with hifiman reps on the interwebs that sort of dive into what hifiman is up to.

There is one in particular that goes into some detail about their new magnet arrays and how they work. I think there is a few quotes somewhere that goes into very brief detail about why the HE-1000s sound distant.

TBH, just google Hifiman and do some research. Their design process for planar magnetic headphones is pretty interesting and its definitely worth some investigation.

Also, IDK why you think focals build quality is better than anything else. I mean its good, but it really doesn't raise or lower the bar. They just went with different materials.

Actually. Funny enough, I think the DT770s headphones have some of the best build quality. You can use them to beat someone to death with and they would still work. You can't say that about very many headphones.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, IDK why you think focals build quality is better than anything else. I mean its good, but it really doesn't raise or lower the bar. They just went with different materials.
> 
> Actually. Funny enough, I think the DT770s headphones have some of the best build quality. You can use them to beat someone to death with and they would still work. You can't say that about very many headphones.


Durability and Quality shouldn't be used interchangeably. They can be related but are not one in the same.

Fit and Finish and materials choice go in to build quality IMO. Where durability relies on some of those same characteristics but is a different beast all together.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There is nothing to doubt. You would have to do some research but there are a few interviews with hifiman reps on the interwebs that sort of dive into what hifiman is up to.
> 
> There is one in particular that goes into some detail about their new magnet arrays and how they work. I think there is a few quotes somewhere that goes into very brief detail about why the HE-1000s sound distant.
> 
> TBH, just google Hifiman and do some research. Their design process for planar magnetic headphones is pretty interesting and its definitely worth some investigation.
> 
> *Also, IDK why you think focals build quality is better than anything else.* I mean its good, but it really doesn't raise or lower the bar. They just went with different materials.
> 
> Actually. Funny enough, I think the DT770s headphones have some of the best build quality. You can use them to beat someone to death with and they would still work. You can't say that about very many headphones.


Feel free to link to articles or what have you.

I don't and I wouldn't claim to know how well or poorly built every headphone in existence is. I'm mentioning it relative to Hifiman. With Utopia being released recently, being in the same price range, and generally well received in all aspects I expect that to be the go-to comparison.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax bass is improved a lot with HM5 leather pads. and yes the soundstage is an odd beast, its very unique and i love it, not always, but mostly I enjoy it since its so unique. I mean its a $50 can man, lol you can't be saying it has slow speed and attack,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaniebutt
> 
> HD800S sounds nice though, I will never afford that though, I made $40 today after taxes at my new job... sigh... gg life my headphone days are over, but its all good, was a fun ride


Non-S can be had around $700 - $800 like new if you're patient enough. Originally I planned on getting the HD800. The price difference buying from a dealer isn't as large as used 800 vs. S from dealer; once you account for the cost of buying a balanced cable it shrinks further. All that and the targeted removal of the peak was enough to justify it to myself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Durability and Quality shouldn't be used interchangeably. They can be related but are not one in the same.
> 
> Fit and Finish and materials choice go in to build quality IMO. Where durability relies on some of those same characteristics but is a different beast all together.


Well fit is also directly proportional to durability. If you have some cheap chinese plastic that is just flapping around, then chances are it will not last very long.

Finish should be about aesthetics. I am saying that with the assumption that the finish is of reasonable quality.

Materials is a mixed bag. There is a definite dividing line, and I would say it exists right between cheap chinese plastic and decent composites.

Everything below that line is a matter of build quality. Everything above that line is aesthetics. The materials in question are simply too thin, small, and will not see enough stress to be able to tell the difference between carbon fiber, fiberglass, and a decent grade composite.

And again, the focals are not bad. They are very good. But if you subtract asthetics from the equation, what really makes them better than the HD800s or any other high end headphone?


----------



## Shardnax

Internal shots of the HE-1000, if you're interested:
http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/he1000-disassembly-internals.603/


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *Also, IDK why you think focals build quality is better than anything else. I mean its good, but it really doesn't raise or lower the bar. They just went with different materials.
> *
> .


As someone who has spent quite a bit of money last week on audio and has been in dozens of shops in a 500 km range, I can agree with you on one point : FOCAL is using different materials but not on the point, implied, that their quality has not raised the bar.

My Focal 948 were purchased in a shop next to Paris. This shop was heaven for someone who likes music. I have seen headphones from 1000 euros to 10.000 euros. I have seen speakers from 1000 euros to 174.000 euros. I had the chance to listen to the Focal Grande Utopia which weigh 260 kg, cost 174.000 euros and their lowest point is 14 Hz. The build quality on these was out of this world and I have never seen anything like it. I will not even mention the sound the had. I think my heart stopped beating and Grande Utopia were keeping me alive with the precise bass and sniper like impact.

Similar, the Focal Aria range vs the competition, has better build quality and eco-friendly materials. If you care for the latter, I can tell you where to get the plants Focal is using to create their so called FLAX Sandwich. Thank the French government for the eco-friendly law







. The Gloss finish, which costs up to 1000 euros / speaker, is perfect. The stands used for the speaker seem to be carved beyond perfection. I have looked at the competition, KEF, DALI, etc and they are close but in some areas they cheapen out.

I went to the Focal Elear and Focal Utopia headphones. I hooked them up to a 12.000 euro ParaSound Halo two stage set-up to see how they compare. It is worth noting that the Halo two stage was used to demo my newly acquired 948 speakers.

Having said that, i advise anyone who loves audio to visit a shop like this and admire the craftsmanship some people put into their work. In a new life, I may purchase the Grande Utopia and have them delivered with a special crane (yep, transport costs 1500 euros). For the time being, I will complement my Aria speakers with the Utopia headphones when I have the 4000 euros Focal is asking.


----------



## twerk

Does anyone fancy being the new owner of OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products? The page gets a lot of traffic but sadly it's very out of date, missing any product released in the past ~3 years.

It would be a fair bit of work to get it up to date but I'm sure someone would be up to the challenge!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually. Funny enough, I think the DT770s headphones have some of the best build quality. You can use them to beat someone to death with and they would still work. You can't say that about very many headphones.


This is why they really should be recommended for portable use: great sound AND self defense.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> This is why they really should be recommended for portable use: great sound AND self defense.


Reminds me of my Noctua heatsink, when I first installed that big thing on my 2500k my hand was bloodied up pretty good. Thing is a weapon no doubt about it, nice weight, ton of sharp jaggies, all metal, lol

Dem Austrian's are planning something yo


----------



## caenlen

$180 even now for Shure 1840 ($500 cans) if anyone wants them, never had to take this much of a loss before to sell a headphone, good thing I am getting out of this business


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> $180 even now for Shure 1840 ($500 cans) if anyone wants them, never had to take this much of a loss before to sell a headphone, good thing I am getting out of this business


Do you have them up on HF? I imagine you'd have better chances of moving them there than here.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Do you have them up on HF? I imagine you'd have better chances of moving them there than here.


I have them on head fi for a week now. still not selling at 180... sucks. should never have traded my HD6xx for them, i just figured not much risk since they were $500 cans that never go on sale.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have them on head fi for a week now. still not selling at 180... sucks. should never have traded my HD6xx for them, i just figured not much risk since they were $500 cans that never go on sale.


if you take them to Europe with you I might make you an offer


----------



## Makki

Yep yep. My Hifimans cable is nearly broke. From that y-splitter. Well, atleast warranty should fix this. But, i dont really want to use that time my Sennheisers


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have them on head fi for a week now. still not selling at 180... sucks. should never have traded my HD6xx for them, i just figured not much risk since they were $500 cans that never go on sale.


Only 180 for them... whoa.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have them on head fi for a week now. still not selling at 180... sucks. *should never have traded my HD6xx for them*, i just figured not much risk since they were $500 cans that never go on sale.


Probably not







. You might be able to trade them for something easier to sell if you have the time.


----------



## rathborne

@Wishmaker, the Focal Utopia Grande look amazing and it'd be awesome to be able to listen to them







. Unfortunately they cost $250,000 AUD to import here so its not something that's left on the demo floor of the limited shops around me







.


----------



## Aventadoor

The problem with Focal Utopia Grande is that its a 4 way...
Max 3 way bro


----------



## killeraxemannic

Is there anyone here that has gamed on the HifiMan HE400i that can share their thoughts and experiences about it's sound and positional accuracy? Also possibly how they compare to the HD598's specifically for gaming?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Is there anyone here that has gamed on the HifiMan HE400i that can share their thoughts and experiences about it's sound and positional accuracy? Also possibly how they compare to the HD598's specifically for gaming?


I can't compare them to the HD598 as I don't have it.

Used my HE400i for Titanfall 2, BF1, HOTS, and Overwatch. Used them with my Schiit Stack 2.
Compared to my old ATH AD700 their a bit muffled. Also the AD700 has impedance of 32ohms vs the 400i's 35ohms but you can clearly tell the HE 400i are far more power hungry.

Anyways the sound positioning was great and unlike the AD700 which IMO has some banshee like high end the 400i doesn't.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Is there anyone here that has gamed on the HifiMan HE400i that can share their thoughts and experiences about it's sound and positional accuracy? Also possibly how they compare to the HD598's specifically for gaming?


HD598 has a better soundstage for gaming and doesn't need an amp.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I can't compare them to the HD598 as I don't have it.
> 
> Used my HE400i for Titanfall 2, BF1, HOTS, and Overwatch. Used them with my Schiit Stack 2.
> Compared to my old ATH AD700 their a bit muffled. Also the AD700 has impedance of 32ohms vs the 400i's 35ohms but you can clearly tell the HE 400i are far more power hungry.
> 
> Anyways the sound positioning was great and unlike the AD700 which IMO has some banshee like high end the 400i doesn't.


I have the AD700 and the AD900X and I think they both sound terrible because of the harsh highs. I know lots of people like them for gaming but I do not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD598 has a better soundstage for gaming and doesn't need an amp.


I was figuring this was the case. How much better is the soundstage on the 598's? I really don't like them all that well but I do use them over basically all other headphones I own because I feel they are the best I have for gaming. Honestly what I am going for is an all in one solution. I currently have the 598's for gaming and the 650's for music powered by a Schiit 2 multibit/uber stack. I want to find one pair of headphones that I can use and be happy with for both purposes.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I have the AD700 and the AD900X and I think they both sound terrible because of the harsh highs. I know lots of people like them for gaming but I do not.
> I was figuring this was the case. How much better is the soundstage on the 598's? I really don't like them all that well but I do use them over basically all other headphones I own because I feel they are the best I have for gaming. Honestly what I am going for is an all in one solution. I currently have the 598's for gaming and the 650's for music powered by a Schiit 2 multibit/uber stack. I want to find one pair of headphones that I can use and be happy with for both purposes.


If your budget allows it, $400 ZMF Vibro MKII with your choice of hard wood (don't get a soft wood) for the ear cup choice. If your budget does not allow that I would stick the 650's for music and most games, and in games where sound stage enhances immersion I would say the only can that has better soundstage in that price range is the $59 Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 Velour pads $25... next soundstage can with great bass would be the Fidelio X2 by Philips, those have the best soundstage of any can I have tried, but the highs are to harsh for me on it, and the bass is a little muddy.

If you want bass EDM cans that will laugh at your HD650 and HD598, Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) for $23 off monoprice.com and throw on some better earpads.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I have the AD700 and the AD900X and I think they both sound terrible because of the harsh highs. I know lots of people like them for gaming but I do not.
> I was figuring this was the case. How much better is the soundstage on the 598's? I really don't like them all that well but I do use them over basically all other headphones I own because I feel they are the best I have for gaming. Honestly what I am going for is an all in one solution. I currently have the 598's for gaming and the 650's for music powered by a Schiit 2 multibit/uber stack. I want to find one pair of headphones that I can use and be happy with for both purposes.


TBH with you if for gaming only the AD700 is probably the best thing out their on the market for FPS MP. Nothing so far has matched it when ti comes to footsteps and hearing things creeping up on you.

However for everything else they really do suck.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> TBH with you if for gaming only the AD700 is probably the best thing out their on the market for FPS MP. Nothing so far has matched it when ti comes to footsteps and hearing things creeping up on you.
> 
> However for everything else they really do suck.


Fidelio X2 does foot steps way better than AD 700 does.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fidelio X2 does foot steps way better than AD 700 does.


Disagree.

The positioning and accuracy of the AD700 > all that I've personally used so far (and yes i have a X2 still in my collection).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Disagree.
> 
> The positioning and accuracy of the AD700 > all that I've personally used so far (and yes i have a X2 still in my collection).


I challenge you to try second story building footsteps in a FPS game, while your outside of the said buiding on the ground. Nothing does it better than X2 imo. I have never had an instance where I heard someone in a second story building moving around and I knew exactly where they were then with those cans.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> TBH with you if for gaming only the AD700 is probably the best thing out their on the market for FPS MP. Nothing so far has matched it when ti comes to footsteps and hearing things creeping up on you.
> 
> However for everything else they really do suck.


I think the difference between the AD700/900X and the HD598's as far as positional accuracy is concerned is very marginal and I would actually say I like the HD598's better. With them being better in every other way I feel like they are a much better choice than the 700's or 900's. The only reason why I have the 700's and the 900X is that my wife loves them for some strange reason. She used the 700s for years and then broke them so I got her the 900x. However with that being said I am not sold on the 598's either. I don't really like their sound signature all that well and feel like there are much better choices out there.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I think the difference between the AD700/900X and the HD598's as far as positional accuracy is concerned is very marginal and I would actually say I like the HD598's better. With them being better in every other way I feel like they are a much better choice than the 700's or 900's. The only reason why I have the 700's and the 900X is that my wife loves them for some strange reason. She used the 700s for years and then broke them so I got her the 900x. However with that being said I am not sold on the 598's either. I don't really like their sound signature all that well and feel like there are much better choices out there.


All depends on your budget, my personal favorite soundstage cans are the Pioneer SE-A1000 (but only if you are willing to do the headband mod and buy HM5 velour earpads) if you ever decide to go that route I can make a video to show you how.

https://smile.amazon.com/Pioneer-SE-A1000-Over-Ear-Stereo-Headphones/dp/B0033PROOY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1484095532&sr=8-1&keywords=pioneer+se-a1000


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I challenge you to try second story building footsteps in a FPS game, while your outside of the said buiding on the ground. Nothing does it better than X2 imo. I have never had an instance where I heard someone in a second story building moving around and I knew exactly where they were then with those cans.


Which game? I'm willing to take this challenge!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I think the difference between the AD700/900X and the HD598's as far as positional accuracy is concerned is very marginal and I would actually say I like the HD598's better. With them being better in every other way I feel like they are a much better choice than the 700's or 900's. The only reason why I have the 700's and the 900X is that my wife loves them for some strange reason. She used the 700s for years and then broke them so I got her the 900x. However with that being said I am not sold on the 598's either. I don't really like their sound signature all that well and feel like there are much better choices out there.


I'm only keeping my AD700 for the 'nostalgia' like factor and it was my 1st set of personal headphones that brought me to buying headphones over headsets.
But yeah the AD700s are... awful.

Anyways got my HD650. Must say the packaging presentation was much better than the HD700. But I must say the build quality is so cheap and flimsy. But its so light and the clamp force ATM is a bit much but after it loosens up I'm sure it'll be amazing.
But so far its just been good, I really need a new AMP.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I challenge you to try second story building footsteps in a FPS game, while your outside of the said buiding on the ground. Nothing does it better than X2 imo. I have never had an instance where I heard someone in a second story building moving around and I knew exactly where they were then with those cans.


Was that comparison made with the same game across multiple headphones? Game audio positioning is pretty terrible in general and vertical sound placement is often completely neglected these days. This is often why the surround sound virtualisers exist. If there is a game with exceptional audio I'm keen to try it







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Was that comparison made with the same game across multiple headphones? Game audio positioning is pretty terrible in general and vertical sound placement is often completely neglected these days. This is often why the surround sound virtualisers exist. If there is a game with exceptional audio I'm keen to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I believe the game was FEAR, but I can't remember which one, as there are 3 of them lol

Honestly its not a big deal though, I wish I could have my HD6xx back and never have traded, heh. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

These look interesting...


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These look interesting...


Cheap, too! I need a good headset and they look comfy, so if anyone buys one, tell me how it is! Apart from being a bit ugly, looks like it'd fit the bill.

Woo! Just got a set of Sennheiser HD598Cs'es a few weeks ago. World of a difference between these and the old HD428s. I like the bass on the HD428s (thanks to the tape bass mod), but the 598 absolutely wipes the floor with how crisp and hard hitting it can be at times. Also super easy to drive, no amp needed. Love it!!


----------



## caenlen

@ocing Noob = they are on ear headphones even though they look over ear, icky.

@thenoobbuilder I have owned HD598C as well, spend $23 and get the Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) also it does not require an amp either. let it burn in for 15 minutes before you pop them on your head, they destroy, utterly, and completely the HD598C.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I believe the game was FEAR, but I can't remember which one, as there are 3 of them lol
> 
> Honestly its not a big deal though, I wish I could have my HD6xx back and never have traded, heh. Oh well, lesson learned.


FEAR? Oh yeah, I remember that game had really nice audio back in the EAX days







. Didn't use headphones as I was on a surround sound setup but from what I remembered it played and sounded awesome







.

I also remember my old GPU struggling to run the intro smoothly on the settings I wanted it to run at. Fast-forward to 2014 and the GTX750 I had basically idles through it







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These look interesting...


fyi its $49 on walmart.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Symphonized-Wraith-2.0-Premium-Genuine-Wood-Headphones-with-Mic/49111686


----------



## TheN00bBuilder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @ocing Noob = they are on ear headphones even though they look over ear, icky.
> 
> @thenoobbuilder I have owned HD598C as well, spend $23 and get the Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) also it does not require an amp either. let it burn in for 15 minutes before you pop them on your head, they destroy, utterly, and completely the HD598C.


Maybe, maybe... I like the HD598Cs though, looks more comfortable in my opinion. I also already have the 598Cs, so no need for a new set. Nice suggestion though!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheN00bBuilder*
> 
> Maybe, maybe... I like the HD598Cs though, looks more comfortable in my opinion. I also already have the 598Cs, so no need for a new set. Nice suggestion though!


I'm just saying if you have $20 you want to blow someday, give it a toss of the coin.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Does anyone fancy being the new owner of OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products? The page gets a lot of traffic but sadly it's very out of date, missing any product released in the past ~3 years.
> 
> It would be a fair bit of work to get it up to date but I'm sure someone would be up to the challenge!


I would actually not mind taking this on. I'm starting to regain my free time back, and I think everyone here can make some great recommendations of what they think should be on the list.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually not mind taking this on. I'm starting to regain my free time back, and I think everyone here can make some great recommendations of what they think should be on the list.


Monoprice 8324 Deep Bass with Alcantara Earpads + Schiit Fulla 2 this.

Monoprice 8324 Deep Bass with Alcantara Earpads + Schiit Fulla 2 and that.

Monoprice 8324 Deep Bass with Alcantara Earpads + Schiit Fulla 2 and this again.


----------



## caenlen

What do you guys think of this? https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/248983394/ossic-x-the-first-3d-audio-headphones-calibrated-t

gimmick? says it calibrates to your personal ear anatomy...


----------



## pez

Yeah, no







. It can be mentioned once or twice, but we're not going to spam the post with FOTM's







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> These look interesting...


I've been using these at work for about a year now. Not too great out of the box, the stock pads suck and the stock cable has bad sheathing, so every time it brushes your shirt it makes nose. That said, once you swap the pads (I use angled HM5 pads) and get a new cable, they're actually very good. Unpopular opinion penguin here, but I like them better than my coworkers M50s.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been using these at work for about a year now. Not too great out of the box, the stock pads suck and the stock cable has bad sheathing, so every time it brushes your shirt it makes nose. That said, once you swap the pads (I use angled HM5 pads) and get a new cable, they're actually very good. Unpopular opinion penguin here, but I like them better than my coworkers M50s.


Why are you tempting me Blze, you know I have an addiction problem. I just don't see how it can beat out my 8324's, BUT I do miss the wood sound... mmmm wood wood wood I do miss it... my heart says buy it...


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why are you tempting me Blze, you know I have an addiction problem. I just don't see how it can beat out my 8324's, BUT I do miss the wood sound... mmmm wood wood wood I do miss it... my heart says buy it...


Can't give any input on how they sound vis-a-vis the 8324s. They sound better than the 8323s, if that gives you a measuring stick.

It strikes me as a headphone where all of their money went into getting a nice driver and the accessories were just whatever bargin-bin stuff they could find, hence the shoddy cable and pads.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually not mind taking this on. I'm starting to regain my free time back, and I think everyone here can make some great recommendations of what they think should be on the list.


Quick short fix would be updating revised products, like Modi, and cutting discontinued stuff. Better cans, ie. the HE-6, probably warrant being moved to a section below noting that they're used only now but worth it for a good price.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quick short fix would be updating revised products, like Modi, and cutting discontinued stuff. Better cans, ie. the HE-6, probably warrant being moved to a section below noting that they're used only now but worth it for a good price.


Indeed. I have a few mentions I would like to see on the list as well. The thread is well put together, but there are some changes I would ideally like to see made to make it a bit less 'wall-of-text' like.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I have a few mentions I would like to see on the list as well. The thread is well put together, but there are some changes I would ideally like to see made to make it a bit less 'wall-of-text' like.


Figure out a way to get rid of massive pictures being re-quoted 5x in a row as well if possible, god my eyes in the last few pages... gg life


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I would actually not mind taking this on. I'm starting to regain my free time back, and I think everyone here can make some great recommendations of what they think should be on the list.


Sounds cool!

Of course group collaboration would make it a much more reliable resource, as it stands it's pretty much just the opinion of one person which isn't really how it should be.

I'll make you the OP, if you would like to relinquish it to anyone at any point just let me know.

If I might make my own suggestion... remove as much text as possible. Especially the waffle at the start. People just want to get straight to the point, no one likes reading!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Can't give any input on how they sound vis-a-vis the 8324s. They sound better than the 8323s, if that gives you a measuring stick.
> 
> It strikes me as a headphone where all of their money went into getting a nice driver and the accessories were just whatever bargin-bin stuff they could find, hence the shoddy cable and pads.


8323's are nothing like the 8324's, 8324's really can only be compared to the Nighthawks, they have the same signature in sound, oddly enough.

@Swolern I hope I can talk him into buying some 8324's and confirming for me, so you all actually believe me. it makes no sense how a $20 can equal, and honestly imo surpass the Nighthawks.


----------



## rathborne

Looks like a local hi-fi shop might carry the HD800s... not sure if getting an audition for them is a good idea at all







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Sounds cool!
> 
> Of course group collaboration would make it a much more reliable resource, as it stands it's pretty much just the opinion of one person which isn't really how it should be.
> 
> I'll make you the OP, if you would like to relinquish it to anyone at any point just let me know.
> 
> If I might make my own suggestion... remove as much text as possible. Especially the waffle at the start. People just want to get straight to the point, no one likes reading!


Sounds good







.

And yeah, that whole slew of text in the beginning was what I was targeting







. It felt a bit....'much'.

But I agree. I want everyone here to help me collaborate a good solid list that we can all agree on being a good source of info for our brothers and sisters on OCN.

That being said.

Can I start to get your guys ideas on the following:

Best Sub-$100 Amps
-my contributions: Magni/Magni 2, Fulla 2, O2 (B-stock from JDS)

Best Sub-$100 DACs
-my contributions: Modi/Modi 2, Fulla 2

Best Sub-$100 Headphones
-my contribution; HD598 (when they can be found on sale for this price), HD558, Audio-Technica M50x

Best Sub-$100 Headsets (I might just lump headsets all into one section since it's not something we necessarily recommend over dedicated headphones and standalone mics)
-my contribution; HyperX Cloud Core (can be found for $50 more often than not and a solid all around choice for someone who needs to get it all done for half a bill)

Other sections can be suggested as well. I'm not sure if we want to keep a sound card section, but I do feel like it should be a choice for those that do prefer sound cards. We can also take suggestions to remove sections as well.

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And yeah, that whole slew of text in the beginning was what I was targeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It felt a bit....'much'.
> 
> But I agree. I want everyone here to help me collaborate a good solid list that we can all agree on being a good source of info for our brothers and sisters on OCN.
> 
> That being said.
> 
> Can I start to get your guys ideas on the following:
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Amps
> -my contributions: Magni/Magni 2, Fulla 2, O2 (B-stock from JDS)
> 
> Best Sub-$100 DACs
> -my contributions: Modi/Modi 2, Fulla 2
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Headphones
> -my contribution; HD598 (when they can be found on sale for this price), HD558, Audio-Technica M50x
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Headsets (I might just lump headsets all into one section since it's not something we necessarily recommend over dedicated headphones and standalone mics)
> -my contribution; HyperX Cloud Core (can be found for $50 more often than not and a solid all around choice for someone who needs to get it all done for half a bill)
> 
> Other sections can be suggested as well. I'm not sure if we want to keep a sound card section, but I do feel like it should be a choice for those that do prefer sound cards. We can also take suggestions to remove sections as well.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.


AKG 240s are good for sub 100 dollar headphones. They are also very easy to get into because most best buys and guitar centers carry them.

The sennheiser HD201s are also very very good for what I would call a disposable headphone. If you want to listen to headphones in the garage or something really cheap to use around school or work, then they are surprisingly good.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> AKG 240s are good for sub 100 dollar headphones. They are also very easy to get into because most best buys and guitar centers carry them.
> 
> The sennheiser HD201s are also very very good for what I would call a disposable headphone. If you want to listen to headphones in the garage or something really cheap to use around school or work, then they are surprisingly good.


Both good suggestions that I did not think of







. I'd wager to say that I really enjoyed the HD202 II despite their atrocious implementation of a cable.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Both good suggestions that I did not think of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd wager to say that I really enjoyed the HD202 II despite their atrocious implementation of a cable.


Yeup. The only issue I have with those is that you can't buy them at best buy or guitar center. So if you damage them, you can't simply just go pick up a pair at your convenience.


----------



## Blze001

For sub-$100 closed-back headphones, you can usually find K550, and K553 used through the Amazon Warehouse for under $100. Excellent options for closed back headphones that really don't sound closed back. In fact, I've heard open-back headphones with less soundstage than the K55_ offerings.

They do lack a bit in the bass department, but are acceptable with a bit of EQ tweaking.

For cheap mics, the Zalman Zm-Mic1 is $6 and really good, albeit it does pick up keyboards and such since it's omnidirectional. Still, a Zm1 and a pair of K240s off Amazon will set you back $70 and blow the doors off any headset in that range.

Stepping up from the Zalman, the ModMic doesn't have a drastic increase in sound quality, but can be had with a directional mic and is more "headset" esque when attached.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And yeah, that whole slew of text in the beginning was what I was targeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It felt a bit....'much'.
> 
> But I agree. I want everyone here to help me collaborate a good solid list that we can all agree on being a good source of info for our brothers and sisters on OCN.
> 
> That being said.
> 
> Can I start to get your guys ideas on the following:
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Amps
> -my contributions: Magni/Magni 2, Fulla 2, O2 (B-stock from JDS)
> 
> Best Sub-$100 DACs
> -my contributions: Modi/Modi 2, Fulla 2
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Headphones
> -my contribution; HD598 (when they can be found on sale for this price), HD558, Audio-Technica M50x
> 
> Best Sub-$100 Headsets (I might just lump headsets all into one section since it's not something we necessarily recommend over dedicated headphones and standalone mics)
> -my contribution; HyperX Cloud Core (can be found for $50 more often than not and a solid all around choice for someone who needs to get it all done for half a bill)
> 
> Other sections can be suggested as well. I'm not sure if we want to keep a sound card section, but I do feel like it should be a choice for those that do prefer sound cards. We can also take suggestions to remove sections as well.
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.






For best headset at $50 the Hyperx Cloud Stinger that just came out in October 2016 is actually really decent. I enjoyed it better than Cloud I and II, and almost better than Cloud Revolution (which is the $120 flagship of that series).


----------



## caenlen

rofl... Tyll is having way to much fun in his latest video with the HTC Vive. old people + VR headsets, I love it DDD


----------



## killeraxemannic

Got my HE400i today. Very impressive. They also seem pretty good for gaming as well. Plenty of soundstage and everything comes through nice and clear. I would say they are as good or better than the HD598's for gaming. For music they are just in a class of their own. They definitely sound like the next step up from the HD650's to me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Got my HE400i today. Very impressive. They also seem pretty good for gaming as well. Plenty of soundstage and everything comes through nice and clear. I would say they are as good or better than the HD598's for gaming. For music they are just in a class of their own. They definitely sound like the next step up from the HD650's to me.


Planar Magnetic is superior to dynamic driver headphones, imo anyway. There is definitely a clarity that is hard to beat with almost any planar headphone. 400i was definitely a good choice.

great female vocals if your interested


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Planar Magnetic is superior to dynamic driver headphones, imo anyway. There is definitely a clarity that is hard to beat with almost any planar headphone. 400i was definitely a good choice.
> 
> great female vocals if your interested


Every technology has its weaknesses







.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Planar Magnetic is superior to dynamic driver headphone*s, imo anyway. There is definitely a clarity that is hard to beat with almost any planar headphone. 400i was definitely a good choice.


What do you base that on? You must have heard everything then I asume?


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Planar Magnetic is superior to dynamic driver headphones, imo anyway. There is definitely a clarity that is hard to beat with almost any planar headphone. 400i was definitely a good choice.
> 
> great female vocals if your interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vid


Yesh, vely engrishu, vely well singring.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What do you base that on? You must have heard everything then I asume?


HD650 cowers in fear when ZMF Vibro MKII arrives on the scene, nay, not cower, it hides and cries in a closet at its inferior sound.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> *Planar Magnetic is superior to dynamic driver headphone*s, imo anyway. There is definitely a clarity that is hard to beat with almost any planar headphone. 400i was definitely a good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you base that on? You must have heard everything then I asume?
Click to expand...

Reviews, I guess.

Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Reviews, I guess.
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.


Graphics cards can be tested subjectively very easily. Headphones can be tested objectively, however, the results to not often correlate to the subjective results reported.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HD650 cowers in fear when ZMF Vibro MKII arrives on the scene, nay, not cower, it hides and cries in a closet at its inferior sound.


Well duh... HD650 isent the only dynamic headphone.


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.


Well that is how it is with headphones. You need to hear them to form an opinion that has any meaning because audio is so subjective. Computer hardware is far easier to judge: faster processing is better.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ukkooh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that is how it is with headphones. You need to hear them to form an opinion that has any meaning because audio is so subjective. Computer hardware is far easier to judge: faster processing is better.
Click to expand...

So you're saying it's impossible to be objective about audio and therefore nothing is truly better than anything else - and therefore we are all idiots for paying so much for something only subjectively better than $1 earbuds?


----------



## Ukkooh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So you're saying it's impossible to be objective about audio and therefore nothing is truly better than anything else - and therefore we are all idiots for paying so much for something only subjectively better than $1 earbuds?


Yes. Some people prefer silence.


----------



## Alex132

>


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Reviews, I guess.
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.


Why do you even bother to post this comment? Some sort of "I'll just post this to make my post-count go up." thing going on?
Lol... Go to head-fi.org guys...

So I drove a Ford Fiesta the other day. Its the best car in the world. Ford is superior man. Its the only car ive ever driven tho.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Reviews, I guess.
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you even bother to post this comment?
> Lol... Go to head-fi.org guys...
> 
> So I drove a Ford Fiesta the other day. Its the best car in the world. Ford is superior man. Its the only car ive ever driven tho.
Click to expand...

So I am saying headphones and audio can be objectively quantified.

And then you tell me to go to Head-Fi (known for the extreme subjectivity) and make a horrible metaphor, which I can only assume is trying to show ignorant-bias and uninformed decisions.

... Did you mean to contradict yourself? I'm impressed actually.


----------



## Aventadoor

Head-fi is also known for people recommending stuff they have only heard themselfs, even if they have only heard one headphone. Hence my metaphor.
Is this a valid recommendation?

So this guy says planar is superior. Well based on what? He dident even answer when I asked what he based that on.
Instead he just says ZMF blablabla make HD650 cry. Lol.

Either way, ill stop this convo, its useless, just like ur useless comment, Alex. Oh well... Atleast you got some more posts!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

For recommended things.... The Knowledge Zenith ATR, ZS3, and ZST are all earphones I'd recommend, especially if someone wants quality on a budget, or is uncertain if their ears would cooperate with IEM's.

Looooove my ZST's, especially for gaming on the Vita (Wipeout 3048 aaaaaand rockets)


----------



## Spork13

I didn't like my (planar 400i) anywhere near as much as my (dynamic) T1's.
I even preferred the TH-X00 (dynamic) over them.
Of course if you want "the best" sound you NEED e-stats.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For recommended things.... The Knowledge Zenith ATR, ZS3, and ZST are all earphones I'd recommend, especially if someone wants quality on a budget, or is uncertain if their ears would cooperate with IEM's.
> 
> Looooove my ZST's, especially for gaming on the Vita (Wipeout 3048 aaaaaand rockets)


I'm quite fond of my ED4's pretty impressive for €4,5 earphones (inc mic), less so of my ATE's not necessarily because of the sound, but I just cant get them to fit comfortably, but hey, they were €6,50, not much lost.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Head-fi is also known for people recommending stuff they have only heard themselfs, even if they have only heard one headphone. Hence my metaphor.
> Is this a valid recommendation?
> 
> So this guy says planar is superior. Well based on what? He dident even answer when I asked what he based that on.
> Instead he just says ZMF blablabla make HD650 cry. Lol.
> 
> Either way, ill stop this convo, its useless, just like ur useless comment, Alex. Oh well... Atleast you got some more posts!


k


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For recommended things.... The Knowledge Zenith ATR, ZS3, and ZST are all earphones I'd recommend, especially if someone wants quality on a budget, or is uncertain if their ears would cooperate with IEM's.
> 
> Looooove my ZST's, especially for gaming on the Vita (Wipeout 3048 aaaaaand rockets)


I expect a comprehensive list of mics out of you ;D.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I expect a comprehensive list of mics out of you ;D.


But I've only used the NT-USB so far... You'll have to wait a few months for impressions of the Rode Procaster as well as the NT1, which are my next purchases more than likely. I say a few months because the guy who says yes said "no more on your financing until you clear it off"... Darn guy is making me keep my word from two months ago!









Why those two? I'll be building up a dedicated audio rig soon, and I don't want to have to move my NT-USB back and forth between various computers, doubly so because I'll be mounting it in an SMR shock mount and then attaching it to the SMA1 boom... NT1 would be for recording vocals and/or voiceovers, and then the Procaster would be for djing and a few other projects. Yes, I'm willing to spend $500ish CAD for a mic, boom arm, and shock mount just so I can have a good mic for shoutouts on a shoutcast stream...

I have been tempted to also pick up an AntLion ModMic because, well... Curiosity, and if I occasionally trash talk it I want to see just how noticeable the difference between a $50 USD and $250ish CAD microphone truly is.

EDIT: I'm also tempted to look into possibly renting the Audio Technica AT2020, AT2020USB, AT2035, AT2040, and maybe even AT4040 just because I'm silly.... Half of those are way more than what most gamers would ever need though.


----------



## rathborne

Now have a pair of HD800s with superdupont mod installed on their way to me







.

Looking forward to hearing them







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> For recommended things.... The Knowledge Zenith ATR, ZS3, and ZST are all earphones I'd recommend, especially if someone wants quality on a budget, or is uncertain if their ears would cooperate with IEM's.
> 
> Looooove my ZST's, especially for gaming on the Vita (Wipeout 3048 aaaaaand rockets)


I love my ZS3, but have been using the Senfer 4in1 more as of late. It has the clarity and sparkle I enjoy, and though it doesn't quite have the mid bass slam of the ZS3, it has a nicely textured bass that isn't 'in-your-face'. It doesn't quite have the clarity of my CampFire Jupiter, nor the sparkle of my IE800, but it certainly has a good compromise of both...hell, I like it so much, I have the grey version and looking to get the black version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Now have a pair of HD800s with superdupont mod installed on their way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Looking forward to hearing them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


DO post your impression, I've been procrastinating (the lazy rut I'm in is just too strong!







) though I've heard it does improve bass a little while trimming the treble a little. I've also thought of spray painting mine all black since I have no intention of selling it at all.....but I keep telling myself 'I'd do it tomorrow' snf 'tomorrow' is always a day away for me. I'm hell at procrastinating!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I love my ZS3, but have been using the Senfer 4in1 more as of late. It has the clarity and sparkle I enjoy, and though it doesn't quite have the mid bass slam of the ZS3, it has a nicely textured bass that isn't 'in-your-face'. It doesn't quite have the clarity of my CampFire Jupiter, nor the sparkle of my IE800, but it certainly has a good compromise of both...hell, I like it so much, I have the grey version and looking to get the black version.
> DO post your impression, I've been procrastinating (the lazy rut I'm in is just too strong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) though I've heard it does improve bass a little while trimming the treble a little. I've also thought of spray painting mine all black since I have no intention of selling it at all.....but I keep telling myself 'I'd do it tomorrow' snf 'tomorrow' is always a day away for me. I'm hell at procrastinating!


I've put my dupont in and taken it out probably half a dozen times, it really doesn't make a very noticeable difference. I think people kinda over-react to how much of a difference it makes.


----------



## rathborne

@HL2-4-Life, I'll post my comparisons to the HD650s when I get them







.

@Lays, nearly every article and forum post I came across seemed to agree that the superdupont mod helps the treble without adjusting the rest of the sound like the HD800S and the change is reversible so these were the reasons I decided to try a modded classic pair







.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @HL2-4-Life, I'll post my comparisons to the HD650s when I get them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @Lays, nearly every article and forum post I came across seemed to agree that the superdupont mod helps the treble without adjusting the rest of the sound like the HD800S and the change is reversible so these were the reasons I decided to try a modded classic pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not saying it doesn't make a difference, I'm saying I think people over-react to how big of an actual difference it makes.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I love my ZS3, but have been using the Senfer 4in1 more as of late. It has the clarity and sparkle I enjoy, and though it doesn't quite have the mid bass slam of the ZS3, it has a nicely textured bass that isn't 'in-your-face'. It doesn't quite have the clarity of my CampFire Jupiter, nor the sparkle of my IE800, but it certainly has a good compromise of both...hell, I like it so much, I have the grey version and looking to get the black version.


I'd consider getting more, but given that so far the only ones that really fit me well are the ATR (at home only), ZS3 (looooove the memory wire!) and ZST (fits well, Starline eartips are my favourite so far AND I don't have any pain issues the next day).... Tennmak Pro's are somewhere in Canada since the middle of December..... And I still haven't taken my ED12's out of the box yet, lol

I do want to try the 4in1's, but at the same time.... Given that my ears have made it rather obvious that they don't really like having things inserted into them (especially my right ear), I might not pursue IEM's much further. If I do pursue such though, I'm seriously contemplating the Tennmak Cello's. I'd look into the NiceHCK DZX's, but that's probably just a tad too far on the overkill scale as the 1dd+4ba version is like $300 CAD (apparently $275 CAD atm with $5 shipping in top of that)... Downright gorgeous though!

One of these days I'll try the Starline tips on my other pairs to see if they fit me better. It won't fix my "issues" with the ATR's (hoodies make them move around waaay too much) but it might help with the ear issue.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I'm not saying it doesn't make a difference, I'm saying I think people over-react to how big of an actual difference it makes.


Cool, thanks for the feedback on the mod







. I'll probably leave the mod installed then and focus on the difference between the HD800 and HD650







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Reviews, I guess.
> 
> Saying he needs to hear everything to form an opinion on it is like saying you don't know the true performance of graphics cards until you test them yourself.


I only troll these people,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Well duh... HD650 isent the only dynamic headphone.


I love how you guys feed my trolling, lol I could care less how good headphones sound or not, ya'll been in the 1st world for to long lol


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Cool, thanks for the feedback on the mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll probably leave the mod installed then and focus on the difference between the HD800 and HD650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The 800 is somethin neato. It's sort of a HD600 + HD650 on steroids, it has the nice sparkly treble the 600 has, with the nice low end and mids of the 650, but with amazing imaging and soundstage like no other. <--- very rough generalization, but it gives a blunt idea.

When I had a chance to compare Ether C, Sony MDR-Z1R HE-6, HD800, Stax SR-009, Stax SR-007 MK1, LCD-2F, and tons of other stuff, it was quite amazing how well the HD800 kept up with even the 009 and 007 mk1.

I was really looking to upgrade my 800s to something else, when my friend said I could come try all his gear, and now I really don't plan on upgrading anything, I may just get a Dynalo amp later down the line.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The 800 is somethin neato. It's sort of a HD600 + HD650 on steroids, it has the nice sparkly treble the 600 has, with the nice low end and mids of the 650, but with amazing imaging and soundstage like no other. <--- very rough generalization, but it gives a blunt idea.
> 
> When I had a chance to compare Ether C, Sony MDR-Z1R HE-6, HD800, Stax SR-009, Stax SR-007 MK1, LCD-2F, and tons of other stuff, it was quite amazing how well the HD800 kept up with even the 009 and 007 mk1.
> 
> I was really looking to upgrade my 800s to something else, when my friend said I could come try all his gear, and now I really don't plan on upgrading anything, I may just get a Dynalo amp later down the line.


Holy cow, that's an impressive suite of headphones to compare between







! The high price tags of some of those upgrade options would definitely make you stick with what you're comfortable with... that's where I'm at with the speakers







.

I'm keen to hear the sound stage and imaging people describe the HD800s possess. Now I just have to play the waiting game







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The 800 is somethin neato. It's sort of a HD600 + HD650 on steroids, it has the nice sparkly treble the 600 has, with the nice low end and mids of the 650, but with amazing imaging and soundstage like no other. <--- very rough generalization, but it gives a blunt idea.
> 
> When I had a chance to compare Ether C, Sony MDR-Z1R HE-6, HD800, Stax SR-009, Stax SR-007 MK1, LCD-2F, and tons of other stuff, it was quite amazing how well the HD800 kept up with even the 009 and 007 mk1.
> 
> I was really looking to upgrade my 800s to something else, when my friend said I could come try all his gear, and now I really don't plan on upgrading anything, I may just get a Dynalo amp later down the line.


The way you describe the HD 800's makes them sound interesting... I'm also curious as to your thoughts on the Ether's


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The way you describe the HD 800's makes them sound interesting... I'm also curious as to your thoughts on the Ether's


If I remember right, i recall wanting them to produce just a tiny bit more umph in the low end. They had a great overall signature, very good imaging, sounded open despite being closed. I just remember thinking they needed a little bit more heft in the low end, they weren't very punchy and the 800 gets very punchy on the NFB amps and Dynalo stuff, which is what I tried em with.

They definitely don't sound closed, despite being closed. Also very comfortable.

I was using a kind of "how I want instruments to sound" as a focal point when comparing everything, I tried the same few songs over and over, and I want kick drums to actually have kick, etc etc.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The 800 is somethin neato. It's sort of a HD600 + HD650 on steroids, it has the nice sparkly treble the 600 has, with the nice low end and mids of the 650, but with amazing imaging and soundstage like no other. <--- very rough generalization, but it gives a blunt idea.
> 
> When I had a chance to compare Ether C, Sony MDR-Z1R HE-6, HD800, Stax SR-009, Stax SR-007 MK1, LCD-2F, and tons of other stuff, it was quite amazing how well the HD800 kept up with even the 009 and 007 mk1.
> 
> I was really looking to upgrade my 800s to something else, when my friend said I could come try all his gear, and now I really don't plan on upgrading anything, I may just get a Dynalo amp later down the line.


Do you know what amp was used with HD800 when you tried them? Cause honestly thats all that matters. The reason you liked it so much was probably cause it was a on 2 grand amp lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> The 800 is somethin neato. It's sort of a HD600 + HD650 on steroids, it has the nice sparkly treble the 600 has, with the nice low end and mids of the 650, but with amazing imaging and soundstage like no other. <--- very rough generalization, but it gives a blunt idea.
> 
> When I had a chance to compare Ether C, Sony MDR-Z1R HE-6, HD800, Stax SR-009, Stax SR-007 MK1, LCD-2F, and tons of other stuff, it was quite amazing how well the HD800 kept up with even the 009 and 007 mk1.
> 
> I was really looking to upgrade my 800s to something else, when my friend said I could come try all his gear, and now I really don't plan on upgrading anything, I may just get a Dynalo amp later down the line.


I think it's fairly telling that the HD800 (HD600/650 too) has stuck around this long and still competes. Same goes for Stax.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The way you describe the HD 800's makes them sound interesting... I'm also curious as to your thoughts on the Ether's


They're pretty 'cheap' for excellent cans







. I've seen Ether C at around $1,000 (US) recently too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you know what amp was used with HD800 when you tried them? Cause honestly thats all that matters. The reason you liked it so much was probably cause it was a on 2 grand amp lol


You're funny







.


----------



## caenlen

@shardnax how am I funny? I have heard many experts say the HD800 is very amp defendant.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @shardnax how am I funny? I have heard many experts say the HD800 is very amp defendant.


Saying the amp is the only thing that matters in such a setup. It definitely matters, I won't argue that, but they perform well because they're good cans regardless of amp







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I think it's fairly telling that the HD800 (HD600/650 too) has stuck around this long and still competes. Same goes for Stax.
> They're pretty 'cheap' for excellent cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen Ether C at around $1,000 (US) recently too.


Agreed. I wouldn't mind trying out a pair of the HD 800's at some point. Who knows, maybe I would actually like them... And they are around the same price as the Ether's up here.

Then again, at that price range there's also the AKG K812's to consider, since I prefer my K712's over my HD 600's... But I'll playfully say they aren't as sexy


----------



## Alex132

I really want to try out some HiFiman HE500s


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed. I wouldn't mind trying out a pair of the HD 800's at some point. Who knows, maybe I would actually like them... And they are around the same price as the Ether's up here.
> 
> Then again, at that price range there's also the AKG K812's to consider, since I prefer my K712's over my HD 600's... But I'll playfully say they aren't as sexy


I'd say you're better off skipping the K812 and waiting for a K1000 to pop up if you want to stick with AKG cans :3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I really want to try out some HiFiman HE500s


There's a pair up on HF right now for around $400ish and the seller has good amount of feedback.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/831938/hifiman-he500


----------



## Alex132

Sadly I'm not in the US


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sadly I'm not in the US


no not being in the USA is a good thing, this country is so broken lol... I got my surgery bill today, $13 grand... and the same exact surgery had I done it when I was in ireland they told me would cost 1900 Euro... what a joke lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sadly I'm not in the US


A shame, it seems like a pretty decent price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no not being in the USA is a good thing, this country is so broken lol... I got my surgery bill today, $13 grand... and the same exact surgery had I done it when I was in ireland they told me would cost 1900 Euro... what a joke lol


Our hospitals are a double edged sword.


----------



## Iceman2733

For you guys with the HD800 how do you like them for gaming? How is the soundstage? I have slowly been building my headphone collection and I am thinking of downsizing and just trying to get one good set of headphones such as the HD800. Right now I have a set of HD650, Fostex T50RP with 1840 pads, and Phillips SPH9500 headphones. Amp wise I have a Schiit Uber Stack and a Schiit Valhalla 2. Have had a few other sets before these, so far I love the Fostex for music and the Phillips 9500 for gaming and well my beloved HD650 have kind of fallen from grace and aren't used much. Main reason for this thought is I hate having wasted desk space with 3 sets of headphones and figure go for 1 and be done with it.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For you guys with the HD800 how do you like them for gaming? How is the soundstage? I have slowly been building my headphone collection and I am thinking of downsizing and just trying to get one good set of headphones such as the HD800. Right now I have a set of HD650, Fostex T50RP with 1840 pads, and Phillips SPH9500 headphones. Amp wise I have a Schiit Uber Stack and a Schiit Valhalla 2. Have had a few other sets before these, so far I love the Fostex for music and the Phillips 9500 for gaming and well my beloved HD650 have kind of fallen from grace and aren't used much. Main reason for this thought is I hate having wasted desk space with 3 sets of headphones and figure go for 1 and be done with it.


Out of everything I've tried, there is no other headphone with the imaging and Soundstage of the hd800. There are things that get close, but the 800 wins in that region.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> For you guys with the HD800 how do you like them for gaming? How is the soundstage? I have slowly been building my headphone collection and I am thinking of downsizing and just trying to get one good set of headphones such as the HD800. Right now I have a set of HD650, Fostex T50RP with 1840 pads, and Phillips SPH9500 headphones. Amp wise I have a Schiit Uber Stack and a Schiit Valhalla 2. Have had a few other sets before these, so far I love the Fostex for music and the Phillips 9500 for gaming and well my beloved HD650 have kind of fallen from grace and aren't used much. Main reason for this thought is I hate having wasted desk space with 3 sets of headphones and figure go for 1 and be done with it.


nice to hear I am not the only one who has opted for fostex/shp-9500 over HD650


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Saying the amp is the only thing that matters in such a setup. It definitely matters, I won't argue that, but they perform well because they're good cans regardless of amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I know it sounds cliche but it makes a big difference. I never thought it did and always thought it was a load of BS, but when I went from asgard 2 and modi 2 Uber to an AudioGD nfb-11, I nearly had a heart attack lol.

They went from being lackluster in the low end to having authority and punch in the low end, without sounding overwhelming.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Do you know what amp was used with HD800 when you tried them? Cause honestly thats all that matters. The reason you liked it so much was probably cause it was a on 2 grand amp lol


I used it in 4 different amps, nfb-28 in balanced (with the nfb 28 dac), nfb 28 in single ended, which is the same as the nfb11, Single ended on a mjolnir audio dynalo, single ended in mjolnir audio square wave, and then balanced in a newer version of the mjolnir audio dynalo.

The dynalos sound very similar to the nfb 28, but slightly warmer in the low end and with a tiny bit more detail.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I think it's fairly telling that the HD800 (HD600/650 too) has stuck around this long and still competes. Same goes for Stax.
> They're pretty 'cheap' for excellent cans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've seen Ether C at around $1,000 (US) recently too.
> You're funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ether c was nice but really it sounded like a slightly warmer alpha prime in a way, not sure the Ether C price tag is warranted.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Sadly I'm not in the US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no not being in the USA is a good thing, this country is so broken lol... I got my surgery bill today, $13 grand... and the same exact surgery had I done it when I was in ireland they told me would cost 1900 Euro... what a joke lol
Click to expand...

Moving to Canada sometime soon however


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I know it sounds cliche but it makes a big difference. I never thought it did and always thought it was a load of BS, but when I went from asgard 2 and modi 2 Uber to an AudioGD nfb-11, I nearly had a heart attack lol.
> 
> They went from being lackluster in the low end to having authority and punch in the low end, without sounding overwhelming.
> I used it in 4 different amps, nfb-28 in balanced (with the nfb 28 dac), nfb 28 in single ended, which is the same as the nfb11, Single ended on a mjolnir audio dynalo, single ended in mjolnir audio square wave, and then balanced in a newer version of the mjolnir audio dynalo.
> 
> The dynalos sound very similar to the nfb 28, but slightly warmer in the low end and with a tiny bit more detail.
> Ether c was nice but really it sounded like a slightly warmer alpha prime in a way, not sure the Ether C price tag is warranted.


I don't doubt that it helps, I was saying I don't think it's not the _only_ reason the HD800 sounded good







. I'd like to get a DNA Sonett 2 or possibly a BW but if that doesn't end up happening I'll be grabbing a Ragnarok at some point.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't doubt that it helps, I was saying I don't think it's not the _only_ reason the HD800 sounded good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd like to get a DNA Sonett 2 or possibly a BW but if that doesn't end up happening I'll be grabbing a Ragnarok at some point.


Schiit business relies on new product lines and refreshes, give it a year or two and I bet you will see a Ragnarok 2.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say you're better off skipping the K812 and waiting for a K1000 to pop up if you want to stick with AKG cans :3.
> There's a pair up on HF right now for around $400ish and the seller has good amount of feedback.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/831938/hifiman-he500


Nah, the K1000's are waaaaaaay tooo open







Hubby would kill me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Out of everything I've tried, there is no other headphone with the imaging and Soundstage of the hd800. There are things that get close, but the 800 wins in that region.


How is it for Eliteangerous if you play such? Or even Mechwarrior:Online..... Or Battlefield One. .... Trying to think of other games I've enjoyed (Dragon Age:Inquisition? Shadows of Mordor?)

Genuinely curious since hey, it would look absolutely gorgeous, and soundstage can matter a decent amount in several games.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit business relies on new product lines and refreshes, give it a year or two and I bet you will see a Ragnarok 2.


Aye, I'm in no rush to buy it for that reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nah, the K1000's are waaaaaaay tooo open
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby would kill me.
> How is it for Eliteangerous if you play such? *Or even Mechwarrior:Online*..... Or Battlefield One. .... Trying to think of other games I've enjoyed (Dragon Age:Inquisition? Shadows of Mordor?)
> 
> Genuinely curious since hey, it would look absolutely gorgeous, and soundstage can matter a decent amount in several games.


Is that very active anymore? I was checking out the forums and posts made the game sound pretty dead.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Hey guys just wanted to give you an update... I have had a few days with the HE400i's now and I can confidently say I like them better than the Sennheiser HD598's, HD650, Audio Technica AD700, and 900x, Hyper X Cloud Revolver, Sennheiser Game Zero, and AKG K550 for gaming. They have very clear sound and IMHO I feel that the soundsatage is plenty big enough in general and does just as good of job as all the other open headphones I listed giving you in game positioning. I was worried that they had a small soundstage from what I have heard on the forums.... If the 900X are 100% for soundstage size the HE400i is probably like 85% and the HD598's are 90%. Not really small at all and the percentage difference is totally made up for in clarity.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is that very active anymore? I was checking out the forums and posts made the game sound pretty dead.


MechWarrior Online has been my go-to online game for years and still is







.

My friends and I were genuinely confused as to what multiplayer game to boot up when the servers suffered a 2 hour outage a few weeks ago







!


----------



## Hydrored

Added the Auralic Aries to my headphone setup, now running the complete Auralic stack using Roon and NAS. Sounds great with the Utopia's!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> MechWarrior Online has been my go-to online game for years and still is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My friends and I were genuinely confused as to what multiplayer game to boot up when the servers suffered a 2 hour outage a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Is it very playable free? I've been thinking about trying it out but, I'm loathe to spend money on an MMO constantly or even monthly. Also not sure if my internet could handle it (3mbps).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Added the Auralic Aries to my headphone setup, now running the complete Auralic stack using Roon and my NAS. Sounds great with the Utopia's!


Nice setup







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Aye, I'm in no rush to buy it for that reason.
> Is that very active anymore? I was checking out the forums and posts made the game sound pretty dead.


I was going to say" no idea" but then rathborne commented on it. I've been meaning to get back in... Got out just before clan invasion went live.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> MechWarrior Online has been my go-to online game for years and still is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My friends and I were genuinely confused as to what multiplayer game to boot up when the servers suffered a 2 hour outage a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I won't lie, I do miss my Hunchbacks... And now there are some even more fun mechs to play with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Is it very playable free? I've been thinking about trying it out but, I'm loathe to spend money on an MMO constantly or even monthly. Also not sure if my internet could handle it (3mbps).
> Nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I didn't have a problem back in the day... But at the same time, I'm a suicidal lunatic who piloted either a Hunchback or a Jenner, and then tried to take on an Atlas. Catapults were fun too. I still haven't put a dime into it,but then again I've been away from it for a bit.


----------



## rathborne

@Shardnax, you can get by without spending money on it, it just takes a little longer to amass the cash







. Though the game does help you with some bonuses as you start the game. You get about 5 million C-Bills (C-Bills is the in-game currency vs MC which is bought with real money or awarded) early on which helps you buy your first mech. A medium mech like an Inner-Sphere Hunchback (not clan's IIC... they're an odd-ball) is probably your best starting point.

I don't mind spending some money on it now and then as it is my online game of choice







.

Just remember you don't respawn so don't Leeroy Jenkins as it didn't work then and won't work in MWO







!

@WhiteWulfe, Hunchbacks are still my favourite mech, especially the 4P "Swayback" (9xmedium lasers). Trying to get the hang of the new clan IIC versions... they're an odd bunch







.

Edit: should probably mention in MWO you will die... a lot







. If you didn't enjoy the learning curve of Dark Souls this may not be a game for you!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh gawds, the swaybacks.... So much fun, so much destruction.... Oh gawds, managing heat load is what makes a brawl "interesting".

My personal favourite of the Hunchbacks still is the "original" with the AC20 (can't remember variant name) even if it is a glass cannon. So much fun to make the Atlas pilots fall back if you can land a good initial salvo... Although the semi LRM-boat variant is fun too if you're running with a group that can make use of that firepower, and you use hit and run tactics combined with an anvil and hammer kind of maneuver. Nothing quite like being the distraction in that scenario, because man they'll chase you more often than they'll chase a Raven or Jenner... Of course missile boats aren't as popular as they used to be, which I'm thankful for.

I might give the game a whirl again this weekend, as I did miss it a good amount.

Edit: I still love the fact I've gotten a kill in the main Hunchback... Both arms blown off, torso partially gone too (so no autocannon) and it was death to them by small laser. That was back when I ran a laser in the head, a while after that I wound up running with a targeting laser in the head, which backfired just a few (dozen) times...


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Shardnax, you can get by without spending money on it, it just takes a little longer to amass the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though the game does help you with some bonuses as you start the game. You get about 5 million C-Bills (C-Bills is the in-game currency vs MC which is bought with real money or awarded) early on which helps you buy your first mech. A medium mech like an Inner-Sphere Hunchback (not clan's IIC... they're an odd-ball) is probably your best starting point.
> 
> I don't mind spending some money on it now and then as it is my online game of choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just remember you don't respawn so don't Leeroy Jenkins as it didn't work then and won't work in MWO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, Hunchbacks are still my favourite mech, especially the 4P "Swayback" (9xmedium lasers). Trying to get the hang of the new clan IIC versions... they're an odd bunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: should probably mention in MWO you will die... a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you didn't enjoy the learning curve of Dark Souls this may not be a game for you!


Is there an actual penalty for it? It's a plus in DS since you can suicide to speed up grinding







.

Edit: Also wondering how humungous the install size is?


----------



## rathborne

@Shardnax, the penalty is letting your team down as you need your team mates to survive (the reason disconnected or away-from-keyboard players aren't popular)







. I used Dark Souls as an example because both games feature a severely steep learning curve that most people understandably wouldn't enjoy







.

@WhiteWulfe, when you figure the heat out for the Swayback you'll invite hot maps like Terra Therma and Caustic Valley because you're confident you can manage your heat better than the other guy can







. Is your MWO name the same as your OCN name and do you generally play NA servers or do you visit oceanic servers?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Shardnax, the penalty is letting your team down as you need your team mates to survive (the reason disconnected or away-from-keyboard players aren't popular)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I used Dark Souls as an example because both games feature a severely steep learning curve that most people understandably wouldn't enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, when you figure the heat out for the Swayback you'll invite hot maps like Terra Therma and Caustic Valley because you're confident you can manage your heat better than the other guy can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Is your MWO name the same as your OCN name and do you generally play NA servers or do you visit oceanic servers?


I think my name is the same on there as it is here... And North American servers were my domain. Lemme check and see if I can remember login details! ...Okay, Google remembers me on the site, now let's see if I can log into the client! *laughs nervously* Well, it seems I can get in.... There's a TUTORIAL now?!?!?!?!?!  lol

Guess I better go through the tutorial and see where it all goes, so I can actually access my mech bays!


----------



## rathborne

@WhiteWulfe, yeah I wish that tutorial thing can be skipped... annoying when setting up MWO on new OS installs for testing







.

Sorry for thread-jacking, everyone







. Getting back on topic... my HD800s should arrive on Tuesday. That will seem like a long wait







.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> nice to hear I am not the only one who has opted for fostex/shp-9500 over HD650


I didn't think I would ever like the Phillips SHP-9500 but for gaming they def have a better soundstage than the HD650. Music _*IMO*_ the Fostex sounds like what I expected the HD650 to sound like, bass is there and highs sounds wonderful. I have thought about doing all the mods to them but I am not sure if it is worth it, I have read all it does is bring out the mids but than alot say it sacrifices bass to gain the mids. Only downside is the Fostex really need an amp to drive them hard, a phone won't touch them to get any kind of dB to them. My Magni 2 Uber drives them to louder dB than my Vahalla 2 does. The pads for the fostex really made me go Ok i really like these the pads that came with them were complete and total garbage, same way with the Phillips except they didn't change the sound at al just made them more comfortable IMO.

Does anyone make a better cord for the Phillips I hate that it won't lay flat!!! Grrrrr


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> I didn't think I would ever like the Phillips SHP-9500 but for gaming they def have a better soundstage than the HD650. Music _*IMO*_ the Fostex sounds like what I expected the HD650 to sound like, bass is there and highs sounds wonderful. I have thought about doing all the mods to them but I am not sure if it is worth it, I have read all it does is bring out the mids but than alot say it sacrifices bass to gain the mids. Only downside is the Fostex really need an amp to drive them hard, a phone won't touch them to get any kind of dB to them. My Magni 2 Uber drives them to louder dB than my Vahalla 2 does. The pads for the fostex really made me go Ok i really like these the pads that came with them were complete and total garbage, same way with the Phillips except they didn't change the sound at al just made them more comfortable IMO.
> 
> Does anyone make a better cord for the Phillips I hate that it won't lay flat!!! Grrrrr


I use this cable with my Philips. https://smile.amazon.com/V-MODA-Extended-Audio-Cable-Dark/dp/B00MYTR8RS/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1484383010&sr=8-4&keywords=v-moda%2Bcable&th=1


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe, yeah I wish that tutorial thing can be skipped... annoying when setting up MWO on new OS installs for testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry for thread-jacking, everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Getting back on topic... my HD800s should arrive on Tuesday. That will seem like a long wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm not going to complain about getting into my mech bay with 8.9 or so million cbills (since I had some letf over from before). Not going to complain at all. Only "problem" is figuring out what to put in my fourth MechBay, or if I'm going to roll out with one of my Hunchbacks in their current config (one of them is ye olde "Death From Above" 2xLRM15+Artemis missile boat from back in the missile dominance days).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> For sub-$100 closed-back headphones, you can usually find K550, and K553 used through the Amazon Warehouse for under $100. Excellent options for closed back headphones that really don't sound closed back. In fact, I've heard open-back headphones with less soundstage than the K55_ offerings.
> 
> They do lack a bit in the bass department, but are acceptable with a bit of EQ tweaking.
> 
> For cheap mics, the Zalman Zm-Mic1 is $6 and really good, albeit it does pick up keyboards and such since it's omnidirectional. Still, a Zm1 and a pair of K240s off Amazon will set you back $70 and blow the doors off any headset in that range.
> 
> Stepping up from the Zalman, the ModMic doesn't have a drastic increase in sound quality, but can be had with a directional mic and is more "headset" esque when attached.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> For best headset at $50 the Hyperx Cloud Stinger that just came out in October 2016 is actually really decent. I enjoyed it better than Cloud I and II, and almost better than Cloud Revolution (which is the $120 flagship of that series).


Thanks for the suggestions guys







. I'll add them to the list. Now remember we'll need stuff for the $100-200 range as well







. Though we now have two officially great contenders--the HD6xx and K7xx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> So you're saying it's impossible to be objective about audio and therefore nothing is truly better than anything else - and therefore we are all idiots for paying so much for something only subjectively better than $1 earbuds?


I hope you realize the point that was trying to be made by them. I know you like to have a strongly worded opinion otherwise, but making silly comparisons and statements like this and the next few that you did to make your statement sound more logical is not quite how logic and even truth for this matter works.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll add them to the list. Now remember we'll need stuff for the $100-200 range as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though we now have two officially great contenders--the HD6xx and K7xx.
> I hope you realize the point that was trying to be made by them. I know you like to have a strongly worded opinion otherwise, but making silly comparisons and statements like this and the next few that you did to make your statement sound more logical is not quite how logic and even truth for this matter works.


I don't think it would be fair to put HD6xx unless it becomes a regular drop, and I honestly am not sure that is going to happen. I think they realize they made a mistake on how low they priced it, I mean the HD599 costs $250.... they undercutted their entire product line, it ruined everything in that sense, I mean why buy HD 598 even at $150 when you can skip 2 generations and grab a HD6xx at only $50 more...

Time will tell, but I think that was a one time drop.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/you-can-hear-hagia-sophias-sublime-acoustics-without-trip-istanbul-180961563/

Listen to Hagia Sophia acoustics without having to travel there... pretty epic. I recommend listening to that with your best headphones or speakers, cheers


----------



## Shardnax

I don't think it would hurt to add the HD6XX as an asterisk to the HD650 suggestion. People are aware and can track it and it doesn't really take up space if it never happens again.

Neat link.


----------



## rathborne

Can I recommend the Samson Meteor USB microphone as an alternative for a desktop mic







? Its readily available here in Australia for around $120 AUD, plug and play, seems to have decent recording quality and has a mute botton on the front. Best part is its almost half the price of the Blue Yeti.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't think it would be fair to put HD6xx unless it becomes a regular drop, and I honestly am not sure that is going to happen. I think they realize they made a mistake on how low they priced it, I mean the HD599 costs $250.... they undercutted their entire product line, it ruined everything in that sense, I mean why buy HD 598 even at $150 when you can skip 2 generations and grab a HD6xx at only $50 more...
> 
> Time will tell, but I think that was a one time drop.


Yeah, you may be right. That's why I only recommend the HD598s if you can get them for <$100.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I don't think it would hurt to add the HD6XX as an asterisk to the HD650 suggestion. People are aware and can track it and it doesn't really take up space if it never happens again.
> 
> Neat link.


Yeah, if it's a one time drop, then i'll happily move it over to the normal HD650 recommendation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Can I recommend the Samson Meteor USB microphone as an alternative for a desktop mic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Its readily available here in Australia for around $120 AUD, plug and play, seems to have decent recording quality and has a mute botton on the front. Best part is its almost half the price of the Blue Yeti.


Jesus, how much is the Blue Yeti there? It's found here for $120 regularly and it was on sale for $80 recently I believe.


----------



## Alex132

Turns out I slightly indented my HD650 metal covers from trying to push the generic pads in.

Best way to push them back out? It's not even visible, and hard to feel. But still want to fix it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Turns out I slightly indented my HD650 metal covers from trying to push the generic pads in.
> 
> Best way to push them back out? It's not even visible, and hard to feel. But still want to fix it.


Pop them out of the headphones and push them back out. If you go slow, you will be fine.


----------



## caenlen

Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


Wow, that page is like a marketing executive's wet dream with how much marketing is all over the page. Hallmark signature sound? Allow music to breathe? I swear, there's less ego stroking in an Asus RoG launch PR









Power requirements say 200mW to 4W, which means you don't necessarily need that much power.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Wow, that page is like a marketing executive's wet dream with how much marketing is all over the page. Hallmark signature sound? Allow music to breathe? I swear, there's less ego stroking in an Asus RoG launch PR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power requirements say 200mW to 4W, which means you don't necessarily need that much power.


Monoprice is a good company, they make quality products across the board, I don't care if their marketing team is a little out there.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monoprice is a good company, they make quality products across the board, I don't care if their marketing team is a little out there.


Sadly though, in a global economy they seem to think only their country matters. Would be nice to see some of the love from them here in Canada, and not pricing that's pretty much in league with everyone else. They do make some decent products, and offer decent deals though.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


What makes you think you need 4watts?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


Those look like knock off HifiMan's lol. The headband design is the same. I bet any of the Schiit headphone amps could power them just fine. the JOT has a crap ton of power if you run it balanced. I'm sure it wouldn't be heard to find a balanced cable for those.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


Lol, that page legit got me laughin.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What makes you think you need 4watts?


it says max handling power is 10 watts, and it recommends 200mw to 4 watts, so im just guessing 4 watts is what you need to make them sing.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> it says max handling power is 10 watts, and it recommends 200mw to 4 watts, so im just guessing 4 watts is what you need to make them sing.


if the schiit Jot is not out of your price range:

Balanced Headphone Output:
Maximum Power, 50 ohms: 3000mW RMS per channel


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> it says max handling power is 10 watts, and it recommends 200mw to 4 watts, so im just guessing 4 watts is what you need to make them sing.


Sure it'll make em sing, it'll also make you partially deaf in the future.
If you want something good that has power that will make them actually sing, NFB-11.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Sure it'll make em sing, it'll also make you partially deaf in the future.
> If you want something good that has power that will make them actually sing, NFB-11.


Glad to know the Schiit Jot is a junk amp, thanks for your expert advice.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Glad to know the Schiit Jot is a junk amp, thanks for your expert advice.


Considering it sounds as good single ended as the Jot sounds in balanced for less money, it's worth the money









I'll let your expert shp9500 ears decide!


----------



## neurotix

Guys, I need help.. Recommend me a new headset.

Currently using a Logitech G230 full cover headset I got from Best Buy quite a few years ago.. using it with a cheap Turtle Beach amplifier that I had from a previous Turtle Beach headset that broke. I have no idea of the model of the amplifier but I can provide a picture of it if you want.

I was looking at this Corsair Void headset... but I fully expect to be told by you guys here that it's trash..

Requirements:

Bass Bass Bass (I mostly listen to rap and metal)
Under $100
Headset... must have a microphone... I talk on Skype every so often and do it at my computer.
Also used for gaming, I only play games on here with the headset.
Must cover the ears completely so I don't hear my GPU fans while gaming.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> it says max handling power is 10 watts, and it recommends 200mw to 4 watts, so im just guessing 4 watts is what you need to make them sing.


Oye, stop looking at power figures.

Do yourself a favor and do some research on how power and dB output are related. Then you'll realize why you do not need 4 watts, or any specific power output value.


----------



## Alex132

Get this to power your headphones, way more than 4 watts.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Considering it sounds as good single ended as the Jot sounds in balanced for less money, it's worth the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let your expert shp9500 ears decide!


NFB does 1800mw at 50 ohm according to product page, and Jot does 3000 at 50 in balanced... not sure what math class you attended, but mmk.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neurotix*
> 
> Guys, I need help.. Recommend me a new headset.
> 
> Currently using a Logitech G230 full cover headset I got from Best Buy quite a few years ago.. using it with a cheap Turtle Beach amplifier that I had from a previous Turtle Beach headset that broke. I have no idea of the model of the amplifier but I can provide a picture of it if you want.
> 
> I was looking at this Corsair Void headset... but I fully expect to be told by you guys here that it's trash..
> 
> Requirements:
> 
> Bass Bass Bass (I mostly listen to rap and metal)
> Under $100
> Headset... must have a microphone... I talk on Skype every so often and do it at my computer.
> Also used for gaming, I only play games on here with the headset.
> Must cover the ears completely so I don't hear my GPU fans while gaming.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You want bass? See my signature. 8324 model not 8323 model. Pop on Alcantara earpads, buy a Fiio K1 dac/amp for $39 if you don't own any amp or sound card, $30 for cans, $40 for earpads. Grab a modmic for $20 off ebay, its a mic that attaches to any headphone

Sounds better than Audioquest Nighthawks, JVC Bass Cannons SZ2000, the only high end can it doesn't beat out is ZMF lineup. Cheers.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> NFB does 1800mw at 50 ohm according to product page, and Jot does 3000 at 50 in balanced... not sure what math class you attended, but mmk.


TIL "sounds as good" means "has as much power" not sure what english class you attended, but mmk.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> TIL "sounds as good" means "has as much power" not sure what english class you attended, but mmk.


Extra wattage does help in my experience, I know high gain on any amp I have ever used vs low gain always nets me better bass slam, so there has to be some connection in proper wattage pairing with headphones that say they can use x amount of wattage.

I don't care though, this thread is dead, its like the same 5 people and thats it, yawnfest 2017, later gangstas im out


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Extra wattage does help in my experience, I know high gain on any amp I have ever used vs low gain always nets me better bass slam, so there has to be some connection in proper wattage pairing with headphones that say they can use x amount of wattage.
> 
> I don't care though, this thread is dead, its like the same 5 people and thats it, yawnfest 2017, later gangstas im out


a gain stage isn't going to give you "more slam", go look at how a feedback circuit in a gain stage works.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> a gain stage isn't going to give you "more slam", go look at how a feedback circuit in a gain stage works.


This was likely due to him hearing more volume on the higher gain which can be perceived as more bass. That combined with the fact most people prefer the louder of two samples if presented side by side. When I match two sources with a multi meter for a review I am often surprised how much I am off after matching them by ear.


----------



## Rei86

Alright. After being a weirdo I've been using my HD650 all weekend.
First real impression about it, the presentation like I stated was far more they put into than HD700.

HOWEVER! The build quality of the thing is really cheap. The plastic is thin and feels super cheap... but because of this the headphones are super light and comfortable for hours of wear. But again feels like you'll have to take very good care of them as they are fragile.
Anyways again my setup isn't the great with the Schiit Stack 2 is whats powering them and I don't really get the whole term of "LUSH" sounds from it. I mean it sounds great and it isn't flat like monitoring headphones so its not boring. The sound stage is alight too.

Anyways lots of Titanfall 2, some HOTS, lots of anime, movies, TV shows, youtube, and ASMR. But with my setup and after putting the HD650 down yesterday and switching to the X2/27, the Philips is just that much better and more fun.

So again the HD650 was a stop gap, going to order up the Oppo HA-1 soon.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know of an amp that does 4 watts at 32 ohm that costs around $300? I'm thinking of getting those Monoprice planar headphones, but they recommend 4 watts of power, I think they are 50 ohm cans, so 4 watts at 50 ohm?
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050


I would not trust those specs at all.

It says that the efficiency is 96db/mw and then says that the optimal power is between 200mw to 4 watts.

I am going to make an educated guess and say that these headphones are probably closer to the HE-560s in terms of specs which means they are probably closer to 90 db and you probably only want a watt or two.

4 watts is stupid. The only way 4 watts makes any sort of sense is if they mean 2 watts per channel for a combined 4 watts.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would not trust those specs at all.
> 
> It says that the efficiency is 96db/mw and then says that the optimal power is between 200mw to 4 watts.
> 
> I am going to make an educated guess and say that these headphones are probably closer to the HE-560s in terms of specs which means they are probably closer to 90 db and you probably only want a watt or two.
> 
> 4 watts is stupid. The only way 4 watts makes any sort of sense is if they mean 2 watts per channel for a combined 4 watts.


I am not going to order it anyway, the only planar I ever want is ZMF Blackwood. ZMF Blackwood is the last headphone I think I will ever buy, and after graduation it will be speakers 24/7, so I doubt I ever get to own them sadly. I am considering the ADAMS bookshelf speakers, I think $500 a pop in a 2.0 setup for after I graduate, not sure though, cause I probably will have a small studio apartment cause I am a poor wretch. lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Extra wattage does help in my experience, I know high gain on any amp I have ever used vs low gain always nets me better bass slam, so there has to be some connection in proper wattage pairing with headphones that say they can use x amount of wattage.
> 
> I don't care though, this thread is dead, its like the same 5 people and thats it, yawnfest 2017, later gangstas im out


Well like I said before there are other factors that go into gain switches like that.

You can't really make the generalization that high gain = more power = sounds better

It doesn't work that way sadly. If it did everyone would be buying 1000 watt receivers for their headphones and pairing it with some BS resistor array.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not going to order it anyway, the only planar I ever want is ZMF Blackwood. ZMF Blackwood is the last headphone I think I will ever buy, and after graduation it will be speakers 24/7, so I doubt I ever get to own them sadly. I am considering the ADAMS bookshelf speakers, I think $500 a pop in a 2.0 setup for after I graduate, not sure though, cause I probably will have a small studio apartment cause I am a poor wretch. lol


Lol, you are going to the land of 2.0 audio. Quad, Knight, Celestion, audio note, and so many other amazing companies are literally right next door to you.


----------



## caenlen

http://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/100 i am thinking of buying this, but someone said i could open it up and doa jumper? not sure how that works, is it hard/expensive? and it would give me 8.5 watts at 47 ohm... $195, and I could also use it for my speaker amp in the future


----------



## rathborne

Spent an hour so far listening to the HD800 (SDR modded) and impressions so far... Oh. My. God.

I'll come back with some more constructive information after a bit more listening and across different genres







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Spent an hour so far listening to the HD800 (SDR modded) and impressions so far... Oh. My. God.
> 
> I'll come back with some more constructive information after a bit more listening and across different genres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Insert obligatory (at least from me) opinion on aggrotech, gabber, and Harsh EBM


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://emotiva.com/products/amplifiers/100 i am thinking of buying this, but someone said i could open it up and doa jumper? not sure how that works, is it hard/expensive? and it would give me 8.5 watts at 47 ohm... $195, and I could also use it for my speaker amp in the future


a.) I thought you were done with this group as it was yawnfest 2017?
b.) What are you going to be powering with this amp?
c.) I thought your monoprice cans were your endgame?
d.) Why are you obsessed with amplifiers that will make you go deaf?
e.) We all knew a and c were not true.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Insert obligatory (at least from me) opinion on aggrotech, gabber, and Harsh EBM


Haha I already get the sense they won't suit those genres... but I could be surprised







. Orchestral and neo-classical pieces sound amazing on them. I can understand what people talk about with the "size" of the sound they produce. The second track on the Hitman Silent Assassin soundtrack surprised me as I wasn't expecting it scale with the audio gear better so well.

Moving gradually now into heavy rock and metal to see how they go. Decima by Katatonia sounded awesome and we'll see how Opeth's newer stuff sounds.

A good rip and well mastered track are pretty essential because these pick up everything







.

They are very comfortable and not very clampy at all... so head banging is definitely out with these







. Athough I see myself leaving the HD800s with the Crack and not with the PC as they don't feel right with my thin framed glasses whereas the HD650s have a groove in the pads to accomodate this. Not wearing glasses while listening to music may be good as it'll encourage me to just listen to the music closer







.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> a.) I thought you were done with this group as it was yawnfest 2017?
> b.) What are you going to be powering with this amp?
> c.) I thought your monoprice cans were your endgame?
> d.) Why are you obsessed with amplifiers that will make you go deaf?
> e.) We all knew a and c were not true.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Haha I already get the sense they won't suit those genres... but I could be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Orchestral and neo-classical pieces sound amazing on them. I can understand what people talk about with the "size" of the sound they produce. The second track on the Hitman Silent Assassin soundtrack surprised me as I wasn't expecting it scale with the audio gear better so well.
> 
> Moving gradually now into heavy rock and metal to see how they go. Decima by Katatonia sounded awesome and we'll see how Opeth's newer stuff sounds.
> 
> A good rip and well mastered track are pretty essential because these pick up everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They are very comfortable and not very clampy at all... so head banging is definitely out with these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Athough I see myself leaving the HD800s with the Crack and not with the PC as they don't feel right with my thin framed glasses whereas the HD650s have a groove in the pads to accomodate this. Not wearing glasses while listening to music may be good as it'll encourage me to just listen to the music closer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, had a feeling they wouldn't be the best for such - I suspect something from ZMF (or even just regular T50's which I've been tempted to pick up) would probably do better in that department.

As for the glasses... Yeaaaah, by the sound of things they wouldn't agree too well with my Oakley Socket 4.0's which are pretty thick


----------



## Lays

@whitewulfe I wear some Nike thicker frame glasses and have no problems with my 800s, if you adjust em just right it's no biggie.


----------



## caenlen

grabbed some HE-400i's for $230 new and sealed. hope it pairs well with fulla 2. decided against monoprice planar since they need a giant medieval amp


----------



## rathborne

I think the thicker frames would be better because there's a greater surface area to spread the clamp across the arms of the glasses







. The Oakley Keel are frameless glasses with very thin arms so the clamp is awkwardly applied to just one spot. No biggy, like I said, without glasses to read the laptop I'm more likely to listen properly and not just surf the net







.


----------



## Spork13

Put on my HPs yesterday and thought "that sounds strange".
Realised i still had my (prescription lens) wayfarers on (thick plastic frame) and not my regular (skinny Ti frame) glasses.
Changed specs and everything sounded normal.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> grabbed some HE-400i's for $230 new and sealed. hope it pairs well with fulla 2. decided against monoprice planar since they need a giant medieval amp


How are you gonna have money for beer and whiskey in ireland?


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> grabbed some HE-400i's for $230 new and sealed. hope it pairs well with fulla 2. decided against monoprice planar since they need a giant medieval amp


You're literally the only dumbass here that thinks it needs some giant amp, just because they say it on the page. Lol.


----------



## Spork13

I had the 400i for a while.
Little Grace m9xx powered them, but not a lot of headroom. I was cranking it up to around 90. 95 was getting really loud. 98+ was painfully loud.
My Feliks Elise (which is only rated as 200mw*) got them WAAAAY loud enough at around 11-12 o'clock on the volume dial.

*Ohm's unspecified. Amp is "rated" 32-600 oHm, so MAY be 200mw @ 600z. Who knows...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I had the 400i for a while.
> Little Grace m9xx powered them, but not a lot of headroom. I was cranking it up to around 90. 95 was getting really loud. 98+ was painfully loud.
> My Feliks Elise (which is only rated as 200mw*) got them WAAAAY loud enough at around 11-12 o'clock on the volume dial.
> 
> *Ohm's unspecified. Amp is "rated" 32-600 oHm, so MAY be 200mw @ 600z. Who knows...


I think my Fulla 2 will do ok... its an impressive little thing for sure. Thanks for the info though. ^^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> You're literally the only *snip* here that thinks it needs some giant amp, just because they say it on the page. Lol.


I understand we all have points to be made, but let's not resort to name calling, and let's be respectful. This is not who we are as a club.


----------



## xILukasIx

Got my Stax last September, ordered ZMF Lambskin pads this week, hope they arrive soon








They really are very uncomfortable











EDIT: They're SR-L300 btw


----------



## rathborne

Stax are a very unique and distinct looking headphone (until the 009)







. I remember trying to figure out what headphone Tjj226 Angel added to his earlier avatar and that's when I first heard about electrostatic headphones (was aware ofthe technology in speakers)







.

They're pretty expensive down here in Australia. I think we have only one or two official retailers before you need to look at classifieds, forums or ebay.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xILukasIx*
> 
> Got my Stax last September, ordered ZMF Lambskin pads this week, hope they arrive soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really are very uncomfortable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: They're SR-L300 btw


3d printed adapters for your lambskin pads. enjoy


----------



## xILukasIx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 3d printed adapters for your lambskin pads. enjoy


Yeah, that's the video that initially made me order the ZMF pads, but from what I've heard, the SR-L300 differs from the SR-207 a bit and the adapters don't work with them.
But thanks for the suggestion









Still a bit lost on how to attach them to my Stax, only thing I found is someone on Facebook selling a 3d-printed adapter specifically for the SR-L300s.

Might just end up using double-sided tape.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Stax are a very unique and distinct looking headphone (until the 009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I remember trying to figure out what headphone Tjj226 Angel added to his earlier avatar and that's when I first heard about electrostatic headphones (was aware ofthe technology in speakers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They're pretty expensive down here in Australia. I think we have only one or two official retailers before you need to look at classifieds, forums or ebay.


Yep, very few stockist for them here, and they tend to have a very limited range and mostly the higher end gear. With Aust prices they are indeed expensive to buy new.
However, a decent second hand rig can be had for < $1200 AUD. Still not cheap, but (IMO) will be better than any non-STAX setup in the same price range.
My first STAX setup cost me around $1100. (used, amp freshly reconditioned).
At the same time I had a dynamic setup (new amp, used HPs) that had cost me well over $2k.
I kept the STAX ( have since upgraded) and sold the dynamic stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Stax are a very unique and distinct looking headphone (until the 009)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I remember trying to figure out what headphone Tjj226 Angel added to his earlier avatar and that's when I first heard about electrostatic headphones (was aware ofthe technology in speakers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> They're pretty expensive down here in Australia. I think we have only one or two official retailers before you need to look at classifieds, forums or ebay.


I did not add them.

My avatar IS the stax girl. However I do happen to know that they are 404 signatures.

Also, you do not have to buy them from Australian retailers. You can use japanese auction sites and Kuboten to bring the price down a bit.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I did not add them.
> 
> My avatar IS the stax girl. However I do happen to know that they are 507s.
> 
> Also, you do not have to buy them from Australian retailers. You can use japanese auction sites and Kuboten to bring the price down a bit.


Ah ok, I just assumed the Stax were added like other anime avatars wearing different headphones







. Although I think the IS is now a WAS







. It was confusing the first time you changed your avatar as I thought "hey, where'd Tjj226 go?" as I skimmed through the thread







.

I think I'll stick with the HD800(SDR) and Crack+Speedball for a while now before revisiting head-fi







. I know I did a terrible job convincing myself the HD650s were all I needed but I don't think I need to jump further into the deep end (yet)







. I'll leave the HD650s with the O2 and the PC and the HD800s can stay with the Crack for music sessions.

I'm not sure the HD800s needed to be "lushed" or "warmed" any further than my current combination which after reading is the overall effect of the changes made to the HD800S. Was it just the 6KHz peak that gave the original HD800 the "cold" sound signature that it was reputed to have?


----------



## Lays

@rathborn I think they only sound cold when poorly matched with an amp. On an o2 odac for instance, they will sound quite poor, on something like a dynalo / agd / certain tube amps, much better.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Every time someone says agd the very first thing I think of is AirGun Designs and then wonder what on earth an epic design paintball marker has to do with audio


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Ah ok, I just assumed the Stax were added like other anime avatars wearing different headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Although I think the IS is now a WAS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It was confusing the first time you changed your avatar as I thought "hey, where'd Tjj226 go?" as I skimmed through the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I think I'll stick with the HD800(SDR) and Crack+Speedball for a while now before revisiting head-fi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I know I did a terrible job convincing myself the HD650s were all I needed but I don't think I need to jump further into the deep end (yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll leave the HD650s with the O2 and the PC and the HD800s can stay with the Crack for music sessions.
> 
> I'm not sure the HD800s needed to be "lushed" or "warmed" any further than my current combination which after reading is the overall effect of the changes made to the HD800S. Was it just the 6KHz peak that gave the original HD800 the "cold" sound signature that it was reputed to have?


Yeah basically. I mean you probably want to do the mod. The warmer you can make the HD800s sound the better. People will often develop system bias to the cold sound of the HD800s and never realize just how much they are missing out on.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah basically. I mean you probably want to do the mod. The warmer you can make the HD800s sound the better. People will often develop system bias to the cold sound of the HD800s and never realize just how much they are missing out on.


Yep, Zeos hated the original HD800, but he recently did a HD800S review and says its the best Dynamic headphone ever made, he said he still likes his Stax SRS-2170 better though. I still to this day regret canceling my $525 shipped no tax order for the 2170 system. Prices will never be that low again for it, oh well.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah basically. I mean you probably want to do the mod. The warmer you can make the HD800s sound the better. People will often develop system bias to the cold sound of the HD800s and never realize just how much they are missing out on.


This pair came with the Super Dupont Resonator mod pre-installed which is perhaps why I'm not feeling that they are "cold" or "clinical" when paired with the Crack+Speedball







. I think they follow on from the HD650s in regards to the "Sennheiser Sound" but are better in all regards (bass, details, sound placement)... and so they should be for the retail price difference between them







. I'm glad I got the modded HD800 and not the HD800S as I don't think they need more warmth with my amp pairing.

Edit: @caenlen, I watched Zeos' review of the HD800 and HD800S







. He had the HD800 paired with the WooAudio 22 tube amp (I think... it was an expensive WA amp) and really didn't like it but thought the HD800S was the headphone Sennheiser should have made the first time around as its much easier to pair. I do wonder how much of this simply comes down to the stock 6KHz peak.


----------



## Alex132

Any idea why I might get the odd static sound as if I were adjusting the RCA cables at the back of my amp all of a sudden?

Hoping my amp isn't on the way out or anything.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any idea why I might get the odd static sound as if I were adjusting the RCA cables at the back of my amp all of a sudden?
> 
> Hoping my amp isn't on the way out or anything.


Could be a lot of things, even a belt buckle or cell phone getting to close. I have read cell phones give amps static a lot. I have my amp on my PC tower and I get static, if I move it to desk no static, so I am guessing EMF fields from my motherboard, etc


----------



## Alex132

Never happened in my ~4 years of owning this set-up before.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Never happened in my ~4 years of owning this set-up before.


Entropy? Everything dies? ::airhugs::


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Never happened in my ~4 years of owning this set-up before.
> 
> 
> 
> Entropy? Everything dies? ::airhugs::
Click to expand...

It's a 110v Magni running off of a home-made transformer to go from 220v to 110v too


----------



## pez

Sounds like it might be time for an upgrade







.

I had a friend whose Modi died (while in warranty) and then his Magni went out a bit after warranty. Might have it reversed, but either way, it's possible







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds like it might be time for an upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I had a friend whose Modi died (while in warranty) and then his Magni went out a bit after warranty. Might have it reversed, but either way, it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Problem is it'll be expensive :/

But I'd love the Jot!


----------



## TheNetrum

Hi fellow audiophiles!

My asgard 2 needs some service.
The gain switch is loose and does not work.
Power switch is also loose..
Should have it fixed.
But i am not keen on sending it far away.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNetrum*
> 
> Hi fellow audiophiles!
> 
> My asgard 2 needs some service.
> The gain switch is loose and does not work.
> Power switch is also loose..
> Should have it fixed.
> But i am not keen on sending it far away.


Sounds like the solder joints have broke loose, do you know how to solder? If so it should be an easy fix as long as there has been no PCB damage


----------



## TheNetrum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Sounds like the solder joints have broke loose, do you know how to solder? If so it should be an easy fix as long as there has been no PCB damage


I haven't soldered in over 12 years.
So i am not going to do it myself.
But the amp works for now.
Might just save up for a new amp.


----------



## silvrr

Any standard electronics repair shop should be able to either replace the switches or re-solder the existing ones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Any idea why I might get the odd static sound as if I were adjusting the RCA cables at the back of my amp all of a sudden?
> 
> Hoping my amp isn't on the way out or anything.


Have you simply tried replacing the RCA cable?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNetrum*
> 
> I haven't soldered in over 12 years.
> So i am not going to do it myself.
> But the amp works for now.
> Might just save up for a new amp.


Well hold on. There are two ways a switch can be loose.

1: Does the switch offer little to no resistance when you try and flip the switch from one position to the other? If so then the switch itself is broken.

2: Does the switch move around. Does it feel like it might not be seated correctly? If so the solder joint is broken.

If the issue is the second case, I would be more than willing to walk you through resoldering the switch. It is a very simple process. You would only be reflowing some solder. You would not have to read circuit diagrams, or hold 15 things at once. You would not have to do much more than tap a soldering iron to a solder joint and wait 3 seconds.

If you could disassemble the amp and take pictures of the top side and bottom side, I can show you just how easy it would be.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey guys, I need some advice. I've been getting a really annoying static hum/hiss from my Asgard lately whenever it's at volume. I've noticed it on both my HD 598s and MDR-1A's. I've tested it enough to know that it's only coming from the amp as straight from my Modi 2 or direct from the PC is static free. Is it just time to replace this old amp? I got the thing second-hand several years ago and haven't exactly been gentle with it so it wouldn't exactly surprise me if that's the case.

If so, any suggestions for a replacement? I was considering a Magni 2 but it seems a shame to step-down a model, even if I don't exactly need a powerful or high-end amp(for now). Hoping to spend like $250 or less.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some advice. I've been getting a really annoying static hum/hiss from my Asgard lately whenever it's at volume. I've noticed it on both my HD 598s and MDR-1A's. I've tested it enough to know that it's only coming from the amp as straight from my Modi 2 or direct from the PC is static free. Is it just time to replace this old amp? I got the thing second-hand several years ago and haven't exactly been gentle with it so it wouldn't exactly surprise me if that's the case.
> 
> If so, any suggestions for a replacement? I was considering a Magni 2 but it seems a shame to step-down a model, even if I don't exactly need a powerful or high-end amp(for now). Hoping to spend like $250 or less.


Asgard is a class A amp, so they run warm.
Because they run warm, some parts will have a finite lifespan.
Possibly just needs new cap/s or something.
If you are happy with the way it sounded before this issue it might be worth finding someone good with electronics to test and replace a few parts.


----------



## pez

Schiit will even fix it (though, at cost). Unfortunately, I never had the chance to listen to the original Asgard, but I've been told it was rather 'cold' sounding compared to the Asgard 2, and I already thing that occasionally of my Asgard 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Problem is it'll be expensive :/
> 
> But I'd love the Jot!


Pfft. But even a Modi 2 might be worth it in your case







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Schiit will even fix it (though, at cost). Unfortunately, I never had the chance to listen to the original Asgard, but I've been told it was rather 'cold' sounding compared to the Asgard 2, and I already thing that occasionally of my Asgard 2.
> Pfft. But even a Modi 2 might be worth it in your case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What is the point of buying a Modi 2 when you can just buy a FUlla 2 which has a better DAC and all the pre-out fixed and non fixed features?

Or did you mean Magni?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What is the point of buying a Modi 2 when you can just buy a FUlla 2 which has a better DAC


Both the Fulla 2 and Modi 2 have the same DAC chip (AKM AK4490), but the Modi 2 can support higher bitrate and, on the Uber, Toslink/Coaxial inputs and RCA outputs. The Fulla 2 is a good option if you want an all-in one for cheap that you can attach powered speakers to as well, the Modi 2 is the choice if you want a proper DAC that can work with your computer, turntable, CD player, RCA cabled power amp, etc.


----------



## caenlen

wow the he-400i have no bass at all... ugh only needed to test 3 songs and new I didn't like them, decent soundstage, amazing clear silky planar vocals of course... but yeah... my shp-9500 with hm5 pleather have more bass than these, #sad2017 hifiman really is overrated as a company, Fostex T50s have more bass than these...


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow the he-400i have no bass at all... ugh only needed to test 3 songs and new I didn't like them, decent soundstage, amazing clear silky planar vocals of course... but yeah... my shp-9500 with hm5 pleather have more bass than these, #sad2017 hifiman really is overrated as a company, Fostex T50s have more bass than these...


Haha.
I gave mine a week to allow my ears to adjust etc.
They were OK - but then I put my TH-X00s back and - and promptly sold the HE-400i's.
I don't consider myself a basshead by any means - but you do need to have some bass...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow the he-400i have no bass at all... ugh only needed to test 3 songs and new I didn't like them, decent soundstage, amazing clear silky planar vocals of course... but yeah... my shp-9500 with hm5 pleather have more bass than these, #sad2017 hifiman really is overrated as a company, Fostex T50s have more bass than these...


Allow some time for your ears to adjust, I seriously doubt that it has 'no bass at all' statement by you would be agreed with by anyone here who's tried the HE400i (and that includes moi). While NOT bass heavy, it doesn't lack bass when needed in that it has a tight bass.....not at all boomy if that's your deal. Of all the cans I've owned, the PS1000 and LCD2 nF were the only two that didn't quite jell with me from the 'git go'.....though I gave them ample time and use before deciding to sell/trade them.


----------



## caenlen

well I have a mint like new HE-400i for sale in original box and shipping box, with original cable, and silver 99.99 % pure silver connector 6.3mm adapter from 3.5mm end, and a custom cable for he-400i, Cardas solder and Neutrik native 6.3mm termination.

asking $220 shipped anywhere in america, ill take paypal hit. posting on OCN headphones here for a week trying to sell it, then i go over to head fi clan website

I am a basshead guys, sorry, I know its not for everyone, but I guess I am, but I find it hard to believe that I am when shp-9500 with pleather pads have more bass, (and most non-basshead types say shp-9500 is bass light)... I dunno, my 8324's have such insane amount of bass, more than Nighthawks... and I love it so much, I am definitely a basshead


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well I have a mint like new HE-400i for sale in original box and shipping box, with original cable, and silver 99.99 % pure silver connector 6.3mm adapter from 3.5mm end, and a custom cable for he-400i, Cardas solder and Neutrik native 6.3mm termination.
> 
> asking $220 shipped anywhere in america, ill take paypal hit. posting on OCN headphones here for a week trying to sell it, then i go over to head fi clan website
> 
> I am a basshead guys, sorry, I know its not for everyone, but I guess I am, but I find it hard to believe that I am when shp-9500 with pleather pads have more bass, (and most non-basshead types say shp-9500 is bass light)... I dunno, my 8324's have such insane amount of bass, more than Nighthawks... and I love it so much, I am definitely a basshead


If you want the contrast from this I also have the HE400i.... I think the bass is perfect and have no complaints about it. There are lots of cans out there with less bass than these.... I think they have more bass than lots of the Sennheiser offerings including the HD650 and the HD598. Guess it's just a prime example of how peoples opinions differ.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> If you want the contrast from this I also have the HE400i.... I think the bass is perfect and have no complaints about it. There are lots of cans out there with less bass than these.... I think they have more bass than lots of the Sennheiser offerings including the HD650 and the HD598. Guess it's just a prime example of how peoples opinions differ.


perhaps my amp is not enough for them, I am using Fulla 2. I found HD650 to have way way more bass than 400i and I was using Fulla 2 on HD650 as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> perhaps my amp is not enough for them, I am using Fulla 2. I found HD650 to have way way more bass than 400i and I was using Fulla 2 on HD650 as well.


I don't think that is your amp. I put the HE-400/400i/400S on an assortment of amps and they all sound pretty thin.

I will say though that the HE-400 with mods is actually not half bad. But the rest of them sound pretty meh.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> perhaps my amp is not enough for them, I am using Fulla 2. I found HD650 to have way way more bass than 400i and I was using Fulla 2 on HD650 as well.


I used mine with a pretty meaty tube amp, and still felt they lacked bass.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I used mine with a pretty meaty tube amp, and still felt they lacked bass.


the HD6xx comes with a different cable than stock HD650, some people on head fi confirmed it does give it a little more slam. I tried stock HD650 before and thought it was boring, but HD6xx did have a lot of slam... wouldn't think a cable could do that much difference... but maybe those HD650 were just a dud. not sure


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> the HD6xx comes with a different cable than stock HD650, some people on head fi confirmed it does give it a little more slam. I tried stock HD650 before and thought it was boring, but HD6xx did have a lot of slam... wouldn't think a cable could do that much difference... but maybe those HD650 were just a dud. not sure


I meant the 400i.
Have never owned HD-650's.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What is the point of buying a Modi 2 when you can just buy a FUlla 2 which has a better DAC and all the pre-out fixed and non fixed features?
> 
> Or did you mean Magni?


Yeah I did actually mean the Magni 2, but as it was mentioned before, there are advantages to the Modi 2 over the Fulla 2 as well







.


----------



## caenlen

well I just sold the 400i, lost $38 all said and done. oh well.

my monoprice 8324 kick everythings butt, hd650 and nighthawks included, and only cost $23


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well I just sold the 400i, lost $38 all said and done. oh well.
> 
> my monoprice 8324 kick everythings butt, hd650 and nighthawks included, and only cost $23


I'm still evaluating my HD6XX and in that time I think you have bought and sold about 4 pairs of cans. Lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well I just sold the 400i, lost $38 all said and done. oh well.
> 
> my monoprice 8324 kick everythings butt, hd650 and nighthawks included, and only cost $23


Wouldn't that be $63 b/c of the pads?







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I'm still evaluating my HD6XX and in that time I think you have bought and sold about 4 pairs of cans. Lol.


Yeah, I'm actually starting to use my Q701s again for gaming and evaluating how badly I want to swap between two headphones







.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I just A 2 B'd my HD650's and HE400i's on a bass heavy song and I still feel like the HE400i's have stronger bass. It also has a lot more depth and layers to it where as the 650's just kinda go boom.

EDIT: I saw you guys talking cables... Interestingly enough I don't have the stock cable for my 400i's or HD650 as I bought them both used.... My 400i cable is a custom one that I made with Carne Star Quad and my HD650 cable is from mimic cables and made with OCC Silver wire.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I just A 2 B'd my HD650's and HE400i's on a bass heavy song and I still feel like the HE400i's have stronger bass. It also has a lot more depth and layers to it where as the 650's just kinda go boom.


I think certain members of this group are looking for quantity and maybe extension when it comes to bass and others are may take quality and extension over quantity.

My Ether Cs are known to be bass light, however, they extend way down low and the bass is clean and precise. Id take that any day over sheer quantity.

I always laugh when people talk about a speaker/headphones bass and how good it is and it sounds like there is nothing playing below 50-60 hz. Always fun to show them a song with something that hits really low and their system isn't even playing it.


----------



## Aventadoor

When I went from Denon AH-D2000 to LCD-2, the only thing I missed was the *physical* impact it gave in the bass.
Most higher end headphones seems to lack this. Hifiman HE-6 with Audeze Suede pads gave sufficient amount, but HM5 pads are suppose to give even more!
JPS Labs Abyss is suppose to be like the best high end headphone at this.
Much funner when theres also some physical experience to it!

I havent got to hear the Focals yet, but it seems like they might give some guud thump, althought it seems like now that the hype has died, its not as dynamic as people would think.
People rather get that impression because of the not-so-good midrange and therefore turn up volume to compensate


----------



## silvrr

The physical translation of bass to movement of your ear I think also plays a large part in bass perception. From my experience headphones that are relatively light and have pads that create a good seal and are somewhat compliant do it best. What are the D2000 pads like?


----------



## Aventadoor

They are small, slightly angled PU leather pads.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think certain members of this group are looking for quantity and maybe extension when it comes to bass and others are may take quality and extension over quantity.
> 
> My Ether Cs are known to be bass light, however, they extend way down low and the bass is clean and precise. Id take that any day over sheer quantity.
> 
> I always laugh when people talk about a speaker/headphones bass and how good it is and it sounds like there is nothing playing below 50-60 hz. Always fun to show them a song with something that hits really low and their system isn't even playing it.


Yeah this is why I liked and still keep the HD650s around. They don't hit the hardest, but they have a thump to them and they extend pretty decently. Not as low as the TH-X00, but they are definitely a joy to listen to still.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah this is why I liked and still keep the HD650s around. They don't hit the hardest, but they have a thump to them and they extend pretty decently. Not as low as the TH-X00, but they are definitely a joy to listen to still.


I think anytime someone gets a sennheiser HD600/650/6xx they should keep them around. Its just too versatile to not have in your collection.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think anytime someone gets a sennheiser HD600/650/6xx they should keep them around. Its just too versatile to not have in your collection.


I agree. I still think about picking up a HD600 to replace my Q701. All the timeeeee.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think anytime someone gets a sennheiser HD600/650/6xx they should keep them around. Its just too versatile to not have in your collection.


While I have a love/hate relationship with my pair, I definitely have to agree. They're just too handy and versatile to get rid of.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think anytime someone gets a sennheiser HD600/650/6xx they should keep them around. Its just too versatile to not have in your collection.


Seems like everyone that's into headphones always talk about having owned or still owning a HD600/650 and that they love it.
Pretty much one of the only reasons why picked up the HD650s when they finally went on sale since I've been paying attention.
Think you can actually these days replace the HD600/650/6XX with the X2, but I guess that's just me loving the X2 that much.


----------



## Aventadoor

Having owned the X2, I think they sound terrible.
They sound so unatural, terrible tone.
Ran them from a Woo WA6-SE


----------



## Lee0

Hey hoo!
Asking for advice yet again in this thread.








I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Having owned the X2, I think they sound terrible.
> They sound so unatural, terrible tone.
> Ran them from a Woo WA6-SE


That's what I love about it, its what you audiophiles would call "colored"
Right after the HD700 picked up the X2 and it blew my mind on the build quality, materials used and sound that was coming out of it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hey hoo!
> Asking for advice yet again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


The Hifiman RE-00 from Massdrop are cheap and are some of the best earbuds I have ever heard. They are a tad bass light but they are just fine especially if you are satisfied with the Bass of the 598's. I would actually say that the RE-00's overall sound better than the 598's.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hey hoo!
> Asking for advice yet again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


For earbuds, I recently bought the KZ ED4's, really satisfied with then for $5 shipped. I personally wouldn't go for expensive earphones as that kind hinders their ease of use, and these cheap but decent quality Chinese earphones, are good enough for quick and dirty on the go listening sessions IMO.









Some good portable headphones are a better investment imo, not sure what to recommend though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

At the mention of ChiFi headphones... I've had some good experiences with my Knowledge Zenith (usually abbreviated as "KZ") ATR's, ZS3's, and ZST's. Out of the bunch, my ZST's are my favourite, but they're also $15 CAD on GearBest, while the ZS3's are apparently $10.50 CAD atm.

Senfer also gets a lot of good reviews with their "4in1", and their" DT2 Plus" IEM's are starting to gain a decent following too - in fact, despite me not really getting along all that well with IEM's I'm going to be giving those two pairs a try next (aka ordering them).

While I prefer my KZ ZST's at home, when going out I prefer the ZS3's as they stay in my ears a lot better thanks to the memory wire. Next time I go out I'll be giving the ZS3's with the "Starline" eartips (the ones that come with the ZST's) a try to see what my thoughts are compared to the stock ones that hurt my eyes somewhat, making it so I can only listen to them for an hour or so before discomfort settles in.

I'd comment on my Tennmak Pro's, but they still haven't arrived yet, but will hopefully be coming soon....


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hey hoo!
> Asking for advice yet again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


Jaybird X3 Because wires when traveling is lame, or Sony MDRXB50BS if you want some more bass.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Jaybird X3 Because wires when traveling is lame, or Sony MDRXB50BS if you want some more bass.


How would Samsung Gear IconX SM-R150 hold up against the Jaybirds X3?
On another note, Audio Technica QuietPoint ATH-ANC70 seems good. It has active noise cancelling, it's wireless and foldable. Does anyone have experience with them?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hey hoo!
> Asking for advice yet again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


See if you can get a good price on a set of Sennheiser Momentums







. I use a pair of Sennheiser Momentum v1 over-ears for work and really like them. They handle piano music (eg Ludovico Einaudi or Agnes Obel), metal (eg Opeth or Tool), house (eg anything from the Defected Records label







), trance (eg Mark Sherry's podcast) and load of other alternative stuff (eg Nick Cave, Gotye, The Prodigy, etc) fantastically







. For the $100 AUD I got them for they're a great headphone that's more entertaining for EDM than the Sennsheiser open-backs I have/had without sacrificing a nice sound for the other genres.


----------



## Lee0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> See if you can get a good price on a set of Sennheiser Momentums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I use a pair of v1 over-ears for work and really like them. They handle piano music (eg Ludovico Einaudi or Agnes Obel), metal (eg Opeth or Tool), house (eg anything from the Defected Records label
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), trance (eg Mark Sherry's podcast) and load of other alternative stuff (eg Nick Cave, Gotye, The Prodigy, etc) fantastically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For the $100 AUD I got them for they're a great headphone that's more entertaining for EDM than the Sennsheiser open-backs I have/had without sacrificing a nice sound for the other genres.


What is the full name of "the v1"? I have no clue.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> What is the full name of "the v1"? I have no clue.


The version 1 of the Sennheiser Momentum over-ear model







. There's now the version 2 where the ear cups were made larger, the pad material changed and the headphones can be folded down. There's also a bluetooth model of the version 2 series Momentum that is very, very expensive!

I'm using the original over-ears and think they're excellent for the price.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I missed a pair of bluetooth momentum 2's for $150 bucks on Craigslist a while back. I was so pissed about that lol.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Great to see a couple of guys here who've tried the Chi-Fi IEM route, I'm pretty happy with my Senfer 4in1 and KZ ZS3. Part of the reason for me to go with these budget IEM's is my fear of misplacing my higher-end IEM's, or having them stolen. With these Chi-Fi IEM's, losing either or both isn't a big financial concern and I feel more at ease.

I'm not saying these Chi-Fi IEM's are a compromise in sound, they aren't, point of fact they sound pretty damn good!







Hell, I prefer the Senfer 4in1 over my Fitear Parterre and my CA Jupiter, though it isn't quite as resolving as these two. I'm aiming to get another pair of Senfer 4in1 (in black) and a DT2 . Kinda regretted not getting the DT2 when I'd gotten the 4in1......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Great to see a couple of guys here who've tried the Chi-Fi IEM route, I'm pretty happy with my Senfer 4in1 and KZ ZS3. Part of the reason for me to go with these budget IEM's is my fear of misplacing my higher-end IEM's, or having them stolen. With these Chi-Fi IEM's, losing either or both isn't a big financial concern and I feel more at ease.
> 
> I'm not saying these Chi-Fi IEM's are a compromise in sound, they aren't, point of fact they sound pretty damn good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I prefer the Senfer 4in1 over my Fitear Parterre and my CA Jupiter, though it isn't quite as resolving as these two. I'm aiming to get another pair of Senfer 4in1 (in black) and a DT2 . Kinda regretted not getting the DT2 when I'd gotten the 4in1......


Be glad you waited on the DT2 as there was a quality control issue with the first run, and a really bad quality control problem on the first run of DT2 Plus. The plus has a 2ba+1dd setup, hence why I'm so curious about it... Doubly so because they're of a "hang down" style as opposed to around the ear for how the cable runs.

Oh! I tried my ZS3's with the Starline tips. Interesting fit... I'll have to give them another go though, kind of forgot that mediums don't fit and I pushed it in too deeply the first go.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> How would Samsung Gear IconX SM-R150 hold up against the Jaybirds X3?
> On another note, Audio Technica QuietPoint ATH-ANC70 seems good. It has active noise cancelling, it's wireless and foldable. Does anyone have experience with them?


Sorry I've never used the Gear IconX so I can't comment on the sound quality and usability of them.

I have on hand Jaybird Bluebuds X, X2, and X3. I also have Sony SBH20, SBH80 and MDRXB50BS.
I listen to music, podcast, videos etc at work and being tethered with wire would suck as I have a lot junk around me at work where I have to get things for testing PCBs.
Besides being awesome at getting me wireless and having that freedom, all the ones I listed last around 8hrs with full charge and gives you around 20~30ft you can be away from your source before you start to lose signal. As for sound quality they're worth it. I mean its not like going to be your home audio or good pair of amp/dac + headphone but when you're just out and about it does a great job.


----------



## Wasab1Mang0

Not a huge audiophile, but in the market for new cans. Not looking to spend much. Was looking at Hyper X Cloud II's (as an example) but they've shot up in price. What is a nice budget pair that I can wear around, that is fully compatible with PC and consoles (in terms of features)? Mic not required.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasab1Mang0*
> 
> Not a huge audiophile, but in the market for new cans. Not looking to spend much. Was looking at Hyper X Cloud II's (as an example) but they've shot up in price. What is a nice budget pair that I can wear around, that is fully compatible with PC and consoles (in terms of features)? Mic not required.


The trick with consoles is they rarely have a native 3.5mm output, but if you have a way to get that, then any headphone will work with them. What is your price range? I'm assuming under $100 given the HyperX Cloud II mention. My recommendations would be as follows:

If you want to spend as little as possible for some surprisingly good cans, go with the Monoprice 8323/8324 (Closed back), Superlux HD-681 EVO (Semi-closed back) or Superlux HD-668B (Open back). No joke, these are remarkably good for the $20-$30 you spend on them.

Stepping up to the $60-$80 range opens up the options a bit, with the best choices in this group being the AKG K240 and Philips SHP9500 (Open back) or the Sony MDRV6 and MDR 7506 twins (closed back).

Note, these recommendations are just my opinion. But also note that my opinion is always correct.









EDIT: I'd also recommend planning to get an amp at some point in the future. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. FiiO is a good choice: not only are they pretty cheap and work well, Tjj gets this eye twitch when someone uses FiiO stuff. So it's really win-win.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The trick with consoles is they rarely have a native 3.5mm output, but if you have a way to get that, then any headphone will work with them. What is your price range? I'm assuming under $100 given the HyperX Cloud II mention. My recommendations would be as follows:
> 
> If you want to spend as little as possible for some surprisingly good cans, go with the Monoprice 8323/8324 (Closed back), Superlux HD-681 EVO (Semi-closed back) or Superlux HD-668B (Open back). No joke, these are remarkably good for the $20-$30 you spend on them.
> *
> Stepping up to the $60-$80 range opens up the options a bit, with the best choices in this group being the AKG K240 and Philips SHP9500 (Open back) or the Sony MDRV6 and MDR 7506 twins (closed back).*
> 
> Note, these recommendations are just my opinion. But also note that my opinion is always correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd also recommend planning to get an amp at some point in the future. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. FiiO is a good choice: not only are they pretty cheap and work well, Tjj gets this eye twitch when someone uses FiiO stuff. So it's really win-win.


Out of everything in that group, I'd probably go with the AKG, followed by the 7506, if trying them all first isn't an option. The SHP9500 sounds lacking in a lot of areas and the V6 gets fatiguing quickly.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The trick with consoles is they rarely have a native 3.5mm output, but if you have a way to get that, then any headphone will work with them. What is your price range? I'm assuming under $100 given the HyperX Cloud II mention. My recommendations would be as follows:
> 
> If you want to spend as little as possible for some surprisingly good cans, go with the Monoprice 8323/8324 (Closed back), Superlux HD-681 EVO (Semi-closed back) or Superlux HD-668B (Open back). No joke, these are remarkably good for the $20-$30 you spend on them.
> 
> Stepping up to the $60-$80 range opens up the options a bit, with the best choices in this group being the AKG K240 and Philips SHP9500 (Open back) or the Sony MDRV6 and MDR 7506 twins (closed back).
> 
> Note, these recommendations are just my opinion. But also note that my opinion is always correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'd also recommend planning to get an amp at some point in the future. Trust me, it makes a world of difference. FiiO is a good choice: not only are they pretty cheap and work well, Tjj gets this eye twitch when someone uses FiiO stuff. So it's really win-win.


This is me when I see fiio stuff.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This is me when I see fiio stuff.


FiiO can't be _that_ bad, can it







? Its a readily available and cheap option to get people into head-fi... then before they know it they realise they want the next step and spend 10x as much on the succeeding equipment







!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> This is me when I see fiio stuff.


I liked my little FiiO X3 until I lost it...









Sure the display was craptastic and the button layout was assbackwards. But the battery life was great and it had a better amp than anything you're going to get out of a smartphone. And it was dead easy to open up, thats not a property you see much in mobile stuff anymore these days, unfortunately.

Either way, it served me well, so FiiO is decent enough in my book.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wasab1Mang0*
> 
> Not a huge audiophile, but in the market for new cans. Not looking to spend much. Was looking at Hyper X Cloud II's (as an example) but they've shot up in price. What is a nice *budget* pair that I can wear around, that is fully compatible with PC and consoles (in terms of features)? Mic not required.


Define this for us please!

FiiO serves a purpose, though with the Fulla 2, that purpose has been much diminished.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I liked my little FiiO X3 until I lost it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure the display was craptastic and the button layout was assbackwards. But the battery life was great and it had a better amp than anything you're going to get out of a smartphone. And it was dead easy to open up, thats not a property you see much in mobile stuff anymore these days, unfortunately.
> 
> Either way, it served me well, so FiiO is decent enough in my book.


I love my FiiO X3ii before I gave it to my mom. Now I love my FiiO X5ii! For me, it goes like this:

FiiO X1ii < Colorfly C3 < Sansa Clip+ < FiiO X3ii < FiiO X5ii


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I love my FiiO X3ii before I gave it to my mom. Now I love my FiiO X5ii! For me, it goes like this:
> 
> FiiO X1ii < Colorfly C3 < Sansa Clip+ < FiiO X3ii < FiiO X5ii


Have been considering picking up an X3II, but the USB DAC function still requires that fiddly driver right? Would be great if they could just get it working driver-less like most other DACs...

But have been spending a little too much on random hobby stuff lately anyway, so it can wait.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Have been considering picking up an X3II, but the USB DAC function still requires that fiddly driver right? Would be great if they could just get it working driver-less like most other DACs...
> 
> But have been spending a little too much on random hobby stuff lately anyway, so it can wait.


If I ever do use it as a DAC, it's always with my MacBook Pro where it doesn't need drivers, so honestly can't say.


----------



## rathborne

For me in Australia the availability of FiiO and SMSL(via eBay) is good because Schiit and JDS Labs gear all cost over double the USD prices for us so that makes product recommendations a lot more expensive making second-hand product finds even more valuable. The ModMic is about $70 AUD and a Modi is around $200 AUD for us for price comparison







.

I think the best strength of the HD800s is their ability to handle orchestral music. I've had a CD of the Hitman Silent Assassin soundtrack by Jesper Kyd for well over a decade and its only now that the mixing makes perfect sense. For years I wondered why the bass often seemed limited to the right channel and now that I can better hear the layers and the positioning of the instrument groups I can hear its because that's how a symphony orchestra is organised.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lee0*
> 
> Hey hoo!
> Asking for advice yet again in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently really satisfied with my HD 598 as gaming headphones (With a modmic) but I'll need a travel-esque type of headphones/ earbuds. As for a budget I'm not too sure, I want good sound for the price I pay and I'm not too concerned about esthetics so not Beats or anything like that. I should also mention that I listen to quite the diverse type of music, with everything from classical piano songs, Alternative, trap and metal. Do you guys have any recommendations?


If you don't need noise canceling that's too crazy, the Audio Technica M50 are pretty versatile for all types of music as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The Hifiman RE-00 from Massdrop are cheap and are some of the best earbuds I have ever heard. They are a tad bass light but they are just fine especially if you are satisfied with the Bass of the 598's. I would actually say that the RE-00's overall sound better than the 598's.


I personally think the RE-00s are the worst canalphone I've heard to date. They're not just bass-light, they're just as thin sounding as their HE-350 (i.e. worse than the Q701) brethren. It would be an ok deal at $10 or $15, but the Xiaomi Pistons (any version) are a much better buy for someone on a budget.


----------



## xILukasIx

My ZMF lambskin pads arrived today, yay!



I don't think I'll even have to use any double-sided tape to hold them in place, clamping force works just fine haha


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Define this for us please!
> 
> FiiO serves a purpose, though with the Fulla 2, that purpose has been much diminished.


If you are looking for a portable music player that can drive some hungry headphones, then sure.

But for desktop use FiiO its pointless at best and wasteful at worst.

FiiO dacs are kind of OK. They are not special, but they also don't do anything bad. But if you are going to get a dac for desktop use, then get the taihsman or what ever they call it. Its 20 bucks and IMO sounds darn near the same as their most expensive dac.

I will give fiio a lot of credit for that dac. For 20 bucks its an absolute steal and it uses optical for the digital signal which is an absolute god send.

Their amps are complete nonsense though. It sounds like one of those simple op amp designs that highschoolers make in a basic electronics class on a 2 dollar bread board.

So no matter how cheap they are compared to other amps on the market, I still feel like you are getting gouged for crap that isn't even all that great.


----------



## Rei86

Now, tell us how you really really FEEL.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you are looking for a portable music player that can drive some hungry headphones, then sure.
> 
> But for desktop use FiiO its pointless at best and wasteful at worst.
> 
> FiiO dacs are kind of OK. They are not special, but they also don't do anything bad. But if you are going to get a dac for desktop use, then get the taihsman or what ever they call it. Its 20 bucks and IMO sounds darn near the same as their most expensive dac.
> 
> I will give fiio a lot of credit for that dac. For 20 bucks its an absolute steal and it uses optical for the digital signal which is an absolute god send.
> 
> Their amps are complete nonsense though. It sounds like one of those simple op amp designs that highschoolers make in a basic electronics class on a 2 dollar bread board.
> 
> So no matter how cheap they are compared to other amps on the market, I still feel like you are getting gouged for crap that isn't even all that great.


I got the FiiO Q1 as a cheap DAC/AMP to use with my tablet at work. Sounds fine to my ears. Not on the level of my home system, but that goes without saying.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you are looking for a portable music player that can drive some hungry headphones, then sure.
> 
> But for desktop use FiiO its pointless at best and wasteful at worst.
> 
> FiiO dacs are kind of OK. They are not special, but they also don't do anything bad. But if you are going to get a dac for desktop use, then get the taihsman or what ever they call it. Its 20 bucks and IMO sounds darn near the same as their most expensive dac.
> 
> I will give fiio a lot of credit for that dac. For 20 bucks its an absolute steal and it uses optical for the digital signal which is an absolute god send.
> 
> Their amps are complete nonsense though. It sounds like one of those simple op amp designs that highschoolers make in a basic electronics class on a 2 dollar bread board.
> 
> So no matter how cheap they are compared to other amps on the market, I still feel like you are getting gouged for crap that isn't even all that great.


I think we should add a larger DIY section to the OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products thread to highlight these options







. As Pez and others pointed out its a bit old now especially now that Schiit have become so price competitive with the O2/ODAC and the only DIY product in that list is the Bottlehead Crack which appears to have increased in cost over the years. That thread was my starting point for upgrading from my Turtlebeach x12s (and look where I ended up







). A dedicated DIY section with these alternatives would be handy for people to refer to







.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you don't need noise canceling that's too crazy, the Audio Technica M50 are pretty versatile for all types of music as well.
> I personally think the RE-00s are the worst canalphone I've heard to date. They're not just bass-light, they're just as thin sounding as their HE-350 (i.e. worse than the Q701) brethren. It would be an ok deal at $10 or $15, but the Xiaomi Pistons (any version) are a much better buy for someone on a budget.


Are you sure you were getting a good seal when you listened to the RE-00's? Mine have a nice rich meaty sound and plenty of low end. I have plenty of cans that sound thinner than the RE 00's including the AKG K550's and the Sennheiser HD598's. They do tend to drop off at the sub bass level though. I guess it depends on the type of music you listen to. I find the bass level perfectly acceptable for everything except maybe modern popy music and electronic.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I got the FiiO Q1 as a cheap DAC/AMP to use with my tablet at work. Sounds fine to my ears. Not on the level of my home system, but that goes without saying.


Yeah, but the issue is that all solid state amps sounds reasonable with just a simple circuit in place. You really don't need much to make a SS amp.

That's kind of the whole point behind the cmoy amp.

The bulk of the cost for FiiO audio gear comes from all the extra add ons like the battery and the little screens and stuff like that.

Again. FiiO makes a ton of sense for portable gear. But a lot of people use it for just desktop use.

If someone is just going to use it for desk use, thennnnnnn there a bunch of other amps for a lot less money that sound the same.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I think we should add a larger DIY section to the OCN's Most Recommended Audio Products thread to highlight these options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As Pez and others pointed out its a bit old now especially now that Schiit have become so price competitive with the O2/ODAC and the only DIY product in that list is the Bottlehead Crack which appears to have increased in cost over the years. That thread was my starting point for upgrading from my Turtlebeach x12s (and look where I ended up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). A dedicated DIY section with these alternatives would be handy for people to refer to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed. It's still a *huge* work-in-progress, but it will happen. I love the suggestions, so I don't want you guys to stop giving them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Are you sure you were getting a good seal when you listened to the RE-00's? Mine have a nice rich meaty sound and plenty of low end. I have plenty of cans that sound thinner than the RE 00's including the AKG K550's and the Sennheiser HD598's. They do tend to drop off at the sub bass level though. I guess it depends on the type of music you listen to. I find the bass level perfectly acceptable for everything except maybe modern popy music and electronic.


Yeah, seal was perfect. I even put some comply tips on them to ensure this. I even wanted to believe it was a faulty pair, but alas, both pairs sound the same. I've just heard much better canalphones and IEMs under the price point that sorta puts them to shame (i.e. the Xiaomi recommendation).

The low-end is 'there', but it's nothing special and for anything that actually requires low-end presence it falls on its face. It sounds like I'm being overly critical of a $35 canalphone, but in general, the HE-350 and RE-00 were huge disappointments for me...and that's considering the wait times for both products.

Also, no offense to you as I know you have preferences, but your comments about the HE-400i and HD598 being good enough for bass for you kinda let me know that you would be ok with the bass/low-end of the RE-00







.

I'll give the RE-00 yet another try soon, but I have a hard time telling anyone to spend $35 on them.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Nothing wrong with that Pez. Sounds like you like strong bass in your cans or IEM's and I don't. I do have a pair of IEM's that have absolutely no bass at all though and that is the RockIt Sounds R50. The bass is just completely and absolutely missing on those. The question about the seal of the RE00's is because even if they are bass light to some people's standards I don't think they sound thin at all. the AKG k550's sound thin.... Not sure if you have ever heard those. The RE00's have lots of meat to them especially in the lower mids. And even if you feel they don't have enough bass it is still there it's just not super strong or overpowering.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Nothing wrong with that Pez. Sounds like you like strong bass in your cans or IEM's and I don't. I do have a pair of IEM's that have absolutely no bass at all though and that is the RockIt Sounds R50. The bass is just completely and absolutely missing on those. The question about the seal of the RE00's is because even if they are bass light to some people's standards I don't think they sound thin at all. the AKG k550's sound thin.... Not sure if you have ever heard those. The RE00's have lots of meat to them especially in the lower mids. And even if you feel they don't have enough bass it is still there it's just not super strong or overpowering.


I do agree that their mids are a redeeming factor as this is a siganture that is generally missing in a lot of IEMs. I guess when you said 'meaty' I thought of bass and didn't really consider mids in that equation. They just remind me a lot of the Q701. They sound good, the mids are good and it's relatively flat, but they don't have a lot of extension and they don't 'punch' as much as I'd wish. They sound good with rock, heavier music (hardcore and metal for me), but when EDM comes on, they just lose a bit of life.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That punch (and to a lesser extent impact) in the bass is precisely why I loooove my KZ ZST's. It's by no means basshead levels, but more than enough for me when I'm listening to music that thrives on punchy kicks (breakbeats, DnB, even Harsh EBM). Getting a good seal with them is absolutely critical though, as they're fairly picky about that - but I suspect all IEM's are that way.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> the AKG k550's sound thin...


Most AKGs sound a little thin compared to other brands, their focus is generally studio cans which need to be pretty flat. The K545 and Q701/K712 are the "lively" offerings by AKG, but they're lively by AKG standards still.

That said, and speaking as someone with both the K550 and Q701, both really respond well to a subtle EQ tweak. I like to say it's not that they can't do lively bass, they just won't on their own.


----------



## killeraxemannic

The only AKG's that I have heard that don't sound thin are the K7XX from massrdop. I think those were tweaked to sound a lot thicker. I really enjoy them a lot


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Most AKGs sound a little thin compared to other brands, their focus is generally studio cans which need to be pretty flat. The K545 and Q701/K712 are the "lively" offerings by AKG, but they're lively by AKG standards still.
> 
> That said, and speaking as someone with both the K550 and Q701, both really respond well to a subtle EQ tweak. I like to say it's not that they can't do lively bass, they just won't on their own.


I do agree with this. Anything that's well produced and is given that 'boost' in bass to boot sounds really good on the Q701. Everything else gets a bit flat and thin sounding. However, if you have a decent idea on how to EQ, they do respond well to it. They start off flat enough and with enough potential that they will take the beating, too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Most AKGs sound a little thin compared to other brands, their focus is generally studio cans which need to be pretty flat. The K545 and Q701/K712 are the "lively" offerings by AKG, but they're lively by AKG standards still.
> 
> That said, and speaking as someone with both the K550 and Q701, both really respond well to a subtle EQ tweak. I like to say it's not that they can't do lively bass, they just won't on their own.


I would actually take it one step further and say that they are just very sensitive in general. They respond very strongly to changes in gear and even changes in recording quality.

Its really kind of odd because you hear people call headphone X or headphone Y a studio reference headphone. But when I really think about it, the AKG headphones are really the only ones I would actually consider to be true studio headphones.


----------



## Wasab1Mang0

Cheers for the recommendations folks, will definitely look into those.


----------



## Wishmaker

Being part of this club gives so many ideas and opportunities to try things. You get to play with cans and give your impressions. You then make up your mind, or have others tell you what is good, and stick to a set up you enjoy. I did not have headphones until I caught the Denon and Senn bug. I went out and purchased the D2Ks in 2010 and a pair of HD650. Two different headphones but they would complement one another. Certain tracks were chosen for the D2Ks and others for the HD650. It was a good mix and match but back in the 90s I used to own JBLs with AKAI amps, equalizers, decks, players, etc. Sitting on my couch and hearing the TLX 161s make my place vibrate was something I will never forget. This summer I got the courage and moved back into speakers. Headphones are nice and all but speakers offer a whole new experience.

I have 70 hours in my current set-up and I did not think I would say that my SENN and D2Ks cannot compare to my Focal Aria 948. I connected the headphones to the same amps, used same settings, and frequency separation, frequency attack and dynamic range was lacking. The more I listen to the focal, the better they become. Every song I put on this set up sounds crisp clear and well defined. If you go close to the speaker and put your ear from the bottom to the top you will not hear any contamination. Any genre, any volume, and the speakers are reproducing everything effortless.

The Denon and Senn's have their strengths but they seem to be hitting a wall I did not see before. I have tried various cans from HD800 to Audeze and always found something pro for the D2K or the HD650. In this case I am struggling to find something that is better than on my Focal set up. My headphones adventure was nice and it kept me all fuzzy however I was missing out. HD800s, Audeze, AKG, none compare to the 948s.

If I look at the brightside, I have the best of both worlds now. When I want to listen with my cans, I hook them up to my NAD hybrid DAC and when I feel like hearing clarity to the next level I swap to the focals. I am still disappointed though, I truly thought my D2k and HD650 combo was good enough to make smile under any scenario.


----------



## silvrr

@caenlen how come you didn't show to the Head-fi meet, saw you post that you were going, it was a good meet, a lot of gear and a good variety.

The Chicago meet was good. Not a ton of new gear there. Zach's (ZMF) Atticus is great looking and the build quality is fantastic but there is just to much bass for my tastes. The Eikon looks identical but has a different driver and is superb. I am seriously thinking of ditching my Ether Cs and picking up a pair. They have the bass my Ethers are missing and have a great tonal presentation. Only downside is they are pretty big and slightly heavy. I am used to the Ether Cs though which are really light and pretty small.

The Liquid Tungsten from Cavalli Audio was superb. It was a prototype version with no chassis so it did have some interference issues but the sonics were fantastic. However, at 6K it better be that good.

Anyone interested in a pair of HD6XX with balanced cable? Shoot me a PM only selling with the balanced cable but selling at cost.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> @caenlen how come you didn't show to the Head-fi meet, saw you post that you were going, it was a good meet, a lot of gear and a good variety.
> 
> The Chicago meet was good. Not a ton of new gear there. Zach's (ZMF) Atticus is great looking and the build quality is fantastic but there is just to much bass for my tastes. The Eikon looks identical but has a different driver and is superb. I am seriously thinking of ditching my Ether Cs and picking up a pair. They have the bass my Ethers are missing and have a great tonal presentation. Only downside is they are pretty big and slightly heavy. I am used to the Ether Cs though which are really light and pretty small.
> 
> The Liquid Tungsten from Cavalli Audio was superb. It was a prototype version with no chassis so it did have some interference issues but the sonics were fantastic. However, at 6K it better be that good.
> 
> Anyone interested in a pair of HD6XX with balanced cable? Shoot me a PM only selling with the balanced cable but selling at cost.


That was one thing I didn't really like about the Ether C, they just didn't seem to have much of any low end really. They sounded to me like Alpha Primes that had just been refined and more comfortable.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> That was one thing I didn't really like about the Ether C, they just didn't seem to have much of any low end really. They sounded to me like Alpha Primes that had just been refined and more comfortable.


heard a pair of primes at the meet for the first time. I would love to get the bass from the prime out of the ethers.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Being part of this club gives so many ideas and opportunities to try things. You get to play with cans and give your impressions. You then make up your mind, or have others tell you what is good, and stick to a set up you enjoy. I did not have headphones until I caught the Denon and Senn bug. I went out and purchased the D2Ks in 2010 and a pair of HD650. Two different headphones but they would complement one another. Certain tracks were chosen for the D2Ks and others for the HD650. It was a good mix and match but back in the 90s I used to own JBLs with AKAI amps, equalizers, decks, players, etc. Sitting on my couch and hearing the TLX 161s make my place vibrate was something I will never forget. This summer I got the courage and moved back into speakers. Headphones are nice and all but speakers offer a whole new experience.
> 
> I have 70 hours in my current set-up and I did not think I would say that my SENN and D2Ks cannot compare to my Focal Aria 948. I connected the headphones to the same amps, used same settings, and frequency separation, frequency attack and dynamic range was lacking. The more I listen to the focal, the better they become. Every song I put on this set up sounds crisp clear and well defined. If you go close to the speaker and put your ear from the bottom to the top you will not hear any contamination. Any genre, any volume, and the speakers are reproducing everything effortless.
> 
> The Denon and Senn's have their strengths but they seem to be hitting a wall I did not see before. I have tried various cans from HD800 to Audeze and always found something pro for the D2K or the HD650. In this case I am struggling to find something that is better than on my Focal set up. My headphones adventure was nice and it kept me all fuzzy however I was missing out. HD800s, Audeze, AKG, none compare to the 948s.
> 
> If I look at the brightside, I have the best of both worlds now. When I want to listen with my cans, I hook them up to my NAD hybrid DAC and when I feel like hearing clarity to the next level I swap to the focals. I am still disappointed though, I truly thought my D2k and HD650 combo was good enough to make smile under any scenario.


Those Focal Arias look fantastic (Focal really know how to make amazing looking speakers)







!

To be fair to the HD650s you are comparing a $450AUD headphone to a $5300 AUD 3-way 8" woofer speaker set







.

I run a set of Paradigm Monitor 7v6s with a Yamaha YST-RSW300 subwoofer for speaker listening but the room acoustics aren't fantastic. The HD800s I've found make it a lot easier to pick out the micro-details like recording room echoes, bows sliding against strings and the inner workings of a piano than my speakers but I expect this as the headphones remove the room limitations entirely.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. It's still a *huge* work-in-progress, but it will happen. I love the suggestions, so I don't want you guys to stop giving them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Yeah, seal was perfect. I even put some comply tips on them to ensure this. I even wanted to believe it was a faulty pair, but alas, both pairs sound the same. I've just heard much better canalphones and IEMs under the price point that sorta puts them to shame (i.e. the Xiaomi recommendation).


*Open/Semi-Open*
- Philips SHP9500
- Fostex T50RP MKIII
- AKG K7xx
- Sennheiser HD600/6xx/650
- HiFiMAN HE-400i
- HiFiMAN HE-560
- Sennheiser HD800S

*Closed*
- Monoprice 8323
- Creative Aurvana Live
- AKG K553
- Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm
- Fostex TH-X00
- E-MU Teak

*In-Ears*
- HiFiMAN RE-00
- Shure SE215
- Phonek PFE 232

*Tube Amplifier*
- Schiit Vali 2
- Schiit Lyr 2
- Bottlehead Crack (preferably with Speedball option)

*SS Amplifier*
- Gustard H10
- Cavali Liquid Gold

*Amp+DAC Combo*
- Schiit Fulla 2
- JDS Labs C5D
- Fostex HP-A3
- JDS Labs Element
- Creative X7
- Grace m9xx

*DAC*
- JDS Labs ODAC
- Jolida Glass FX

*Desktop Speakers*
- Swan M10
- Klipsch ProMedia 2.1
- Swan M50W $230

*Passive Bookshelf Speakers*
- Pioneer SP-BS22-LR
- Affordable Accuracy Monitor
- Elac Debut B5
- KEF Q100
- Q Acoustics Concept 20

*Powered Bookshelf Speakers*
- Audioengine A2+
- Swan M200 MKIII
- KRK Rokkit 5

*Subwoofer*
- Polk Audio PSW10
- BIC America F12
- BIC America PL-200
- SVS SB-1000
- SVS PB-1000

*HT Systems*
- Monoprice 10565


----------



## boredgunner

Honestly, there are too many good products to make a comprehensive all-inclusive list. Best to focus on recommendations in feasible price ranges for most people, plus general brand names to keep an eye on for headphones, speakers, subs, amps, DACs.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> *Open/Semi-Open*
> - Philips SHP9500
> - Fostex T50RP MKIII
> - AKG K7xx
> - Sennheiser HD600/6xx/650
> - HiFiMAN HE-400i
> - HiFiMAN HE-560
> - Sennheiser HD800S
> 
> *Closed*
> - Monoprice 8323
> - Creative Aurvana Live
> - AKG K553
> - Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro 80 ohm
> - Fostex TH-X00
> - E-MU Teak
> 
> *In-Ears*
> - HiFiMAN RE-00
> - Shure SE215
> - Phonek PFE 232
> 
> *Tube Amplifier*
> - Schiit Vali 2
> - Schiit Lyr 2
> - Bottlehead Crack (preferably with Speedball option)
> 
> *SS Amplifier*
> - Gustard H10
> - Cavali Liquid Gold
> 
> *Amp+DAC Combo*
> - Schiit Fulla 2
> - JDS Labs C5D
> - Fostex HP-A3
> - JDS Labs Element
> - Creative X7
> - Grace m9xx
> 
> *DAC*
> - JDS Labs ODAC
> - Jolida Glass FX
> 
> *Desktop Speakers*
> - Swan M10
> - Klipsch ProMedia 2.1
> - Swan M50W $230
> 
> *Passive Bookshelf Speakers*
> - Pioneer SP-BS22-LR
> - Affordable Accuracy Monitor
> - Elac Debut B5
> - KEF Q100
> - Q Acoustics Concept 20
> 
> *Powered Bookshelf Speakers*
> - Audioengine A2+
> - Swan M200 MKIII
> - KRK Rokkit 5
> 
> *Subwoofer*
> - Polk Audio PSW10
> - BIC America F12
> - BIC America PL-200
> - SVS SB-1000
> - SVS PB-1000
> 
> *HT Systems*
> - Monoprice 10565


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Honestly, there are too many good products to make a comprehensive all-inclusive list. Best to focus on recommendations in feasible price ranges for most people, plus general brand names to keep an eye on for headphones, speakers, subs, amps, DACs.


I agree. It's going to be impossible to make a list that everyone will agree 100% on, but nonetheless, OC'ing's list is a very good contribution to the cause







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I agree. It's going to be impossible to make a list that everyone will agree 100% on, but nonetheless, OC'ing's list is a very good contribution to the cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If you are going up to HD800 price point I think the Beyer T1's also deserve a mention.
The Grace / MD m9XX (IMO) should be included as a great AIO SS DAC/Amp desktop solution (it's worth the $ just for the DAC)
STAX...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> If you are going up to HD800 price point I think the Beyer T1's also deserve a mention.
> The Grace / MD m9XX (IMO) should be included as a great AIO SS DAC/Amp desktop solution (it's worth the $ just for the DAC)
> STAX...


Yeah, I think that's going to be a dicey section. My thoughts so far for that part is that maybe we recommend users looking into that upper 'tier'/price bracket post in the thread to seek further info based on their tastes, etc. I mean, that's ultimately what the thread is about, but I feel headphones start to become intimately unique in that price range (i.e. take the sound of the HD800 compared to that of anything Audeze puts out).


----------



## Blze001

I would also add the MEE audio Sport-Fi M6 to the in-ear options, they sound great and only set you back $20 (I have two, one for working out, one stashed in my backpack as a backup if I forget/break other headphones). The M6 Pros are $40 and have a detachable cable, although I don't personally own those.


----------



## pez

I actually picked up a set of those for my father a couple years ago and I'm pretty sure they're still going strong. I've yet to actually listen to them, though







.


----------



## Rei86

Wait Bottlehead Crack + Speedball over Garage1217's Project Ember?
Been trying to avoid the Bottlehead Crack since its a full DYI kit and I don't think I can solder well, and finished Crack + Speedballs on ebay at times can be rare... and also the other person's craftsmanship could be garbage.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I would also add the MEE audio Sport-Fi M6 to the in-ear options, they sound great and only set you back $20 (I have two, one for working out, one stashed in my backpack as a backup if I forget/break other headphones). The M6 Pros are $40 and have a detachable cable, although I don't personally own those.


I've used the regular M6 ($15 I think) and they sounded awful, very thin with no bass at all.

Does the Sport-Fi version have a different sound signature?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, I think that's going to be a dicey section. My thoughts so far for that part is that maybe we recommend users looking into that upper 'tier'/price bracket post in the thread to seek further info based on their tastes, etc. I mean, that's ultimately what the thread is about, but I feel headphones start to become intimately unique in that price range (i.e. take the sound of the HD800 compared to that of anything Audeze puts out).


Yeah, and can't forget Stax either of course.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I've used the regular M6 ($15 I think) and they sounded awful, very thin with no bass at all.
> 
> Does the Sport-Fi version have a different sound signature?


Hmmm, I haven't listened to the non-sports, so I don't know. I will say that the Sports are very sensitive to proper sealing, as in the bass absolutely vanishes if you don't have the right tip on and the wire formed properly. The up side is they stay in pretty well once you figure out the right combo.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hmmm, I haven't listened to the non-sports, so I don't know. I will say that the Sports are very sensitive to proper sealing, as in the bass absolutely vanishes if you don't have the right tip on and the wire formed properly. The up side is they stay in pretty well once you figure out the right combo.


I had a set of the M6 pros and found the same. If you lost seal there was no bass, they were tinny and I really didn't enjoy them. Get it right though and isolation was great and the sound was pretty good.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Oh cool, there's an Antlion rep on the forums now!

And in other news, I love my KZ ZST's even more now that I've had my hair cut... No more fighting pretty much a year's worth of growth when trying to get the wires around my ears properly ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Wait Bottlehead Crack + Speedball over Garage1217's Project Ember?
> Been trying to avoid the Bottlehead Crack since its a full DYI kit and I don't think I can solder well, and finished Crack + Speedballs on ebay at times can be rare... and also the other person's craftsmanship could be garbage.


If you have 2 hands and 10 fingers you can solder just fine. Plus, bottle head expects people to be novice amp builders, so they include a bunch of little connectors and bridges to make your life easy.

I have seen people with parkinsons disease solder better joints than I can, so you really have no excuse : P

As for other people's craftsmanship....Most bottle head amps are put together fairly well. The instructions included with the kit are extremely detailed and dictate how to manage the cables and create a clean looking amp.

If you still don't want to solder and you want to buy a crack online, just ask people for a picture of the inside of the amp. If the cable management is clean and there is a pic of the amp running, its pretty safe to say that its a solid purchase.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you still don't want to solder and you want to buy a crack online, just ask people for a picture of the inside of the amp. If the cable management is clean and there is a pic of the amp running, its pretty safe to say that its a solid purchase.


Just don't ask this person for a photo of the amp internals as you might be confused







.



These Bottlehead Cracks have evolved far beyond the instruction manuals







!

http://bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=7767.0


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Just don't ask this person for a photo of the amp internals as you might be confused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> These Bottlehead Cracks have evolved far beyond the instruction manuals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> http://bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?topic=7767.0


Lol. The best/worst I have seen is someone put giant cast PIO capacitors in the amp. The guy had special feet for the amp so the caps could hang out the bottom.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lol. The best/worst I have seen is someone put giant cast PIO capacitors in the amp. The guy had special feet for the amp so the caps could hang out the bottom.


Did you see the second Crack he built in that thread I linked to







?

Edit: looks like I used a different URL in my previous post. The Uber-Crack is here: http://bottlehead.com/smf/index.php?action=profile;area=showposts;u=5104


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you have 2 hands and 10 fingers you can solder just fine. Plus, bottle head expects people to be novice amp builders, so they include a bunch of little connectors and bridges to make your life easy.
> 
> I have seen people with parkinsons disease solder better joints than I can, so you really have no excuse : P
> 
> As for other people's craftsmanship....Most bottle head amps are put together fairly well. The instructions included with the kit are extremely detailed and dictate how to manage the cables and create a clean looking amp.
> 
> If you still don't want to solder and you want to buy a crack online, just ask people for a picture of the inside of the amp. If the cable management is clean and there is a pic of the amp running, its pretty safe to say that its a solid purchase.


I wasn't trying to insult people, just saying as its a crap shoot on their build.

Guess I'm lazy and just want premade so I can enjoy it right out of the box.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I wasn't trying to insult people, just saying as its a crap shoot on their build.
> 
> Guess I'm lazy and just want premade so I can enjoy it right out of the box.


Finding second-hand Cracks online seems to be fairly seasonal for my local market







. When I started looking they were very rare and expensive and then around mid-2016 there were a number of them up for sale. I just needed to keep looking







. The advantage with a Crack is even if you are not 100% confident with the builder's work it should be very easy to get someone else to improve it thanks to the transparent electrical design of the amplifier







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I wasn't trying to insult people, just saying as its a crap shoot on their build.
> 
> Guess I'm lazy and just want premade so I can enjoy it right out of the box.


I certainly wasn't implying that you were saying that, and I COMPLETELY understand your reservations about something like this.

My point is that bottle head makes it so easy and simple to build this thing correctly, that it is pretty hard for people to make a bad amp.

If you do some research and watch some videos I think you would understand my point a lot better. Everything should be soldered point to point, and the design is not cluttered. You should be able to clearly distinguish between a well made and and a poorly made amp so long as you have high quality photos. Thats my only point.

As far as soldering goes, I will say this. I understand being lazy. I am right there with you. I just don't want you or anyone else on this forum to sell their selves short.

I truly believe that everyone on this forum can solder. Now if you don't WANT to solder, then fine. I really can't do anything about that. I just don't want to see people shy away from a really fun project like the bottle head crack simply because they don't believe in their ability to solder.

If you do want something prebuilt, good quality, and tubed, then you gotta look around for an Antique sound labs MK3 OTL amp. It has a longer name, but you should be able to find it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SOUND-LAB-MG-HEAD-OTL-MARK-III-DT-Head-Phone-amp-/262822021181?hash=item3d3169c83d:g:Ju4AAOSw44BYNzET

The project ember amp is a piece of dog schiit. Its not an amp, its a toy.

I think the O2 amp sounds better. I hope you know the gravity of that statement.

Whats weird to me is that I have this memory of the project ember costing like 50-60 bucks because it was literally a toy. It was a kit you put together to get people familiar with amp building. Now I am seeing it on ebay for 300 bucks plus.

You really can't go wrong with the amp I linked. Its way better than the ember, and IMO its quite a bit better than the bottle head amp too. It might be a little more pricey than what you wanted, but it is a VERY solid amp that will keep you happy for many years to come.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Finding second-hand Cracks online seems to be fairly seasonal for my local market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . When I started looking they were very rare and expensive and then around mid-2016 there were a number of them up for sale. I just needed to keep looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The advantage with a Crack is even if you are not 100% confident with the builder's work it should be very easy to get someone else to improve it thanks to the transparent electrical design of the amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


We actually have a PCB board repair at my work place so I could take it too one of them if I do screw up. Thanks for the suggestion









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I certainly wasn't implying that you were saying that, and I COMPLETELY understand your reservations about something like this.
> 
> My point is that bottle head makes it so easy and simple to build this thing correctly, that it is pretty hard for people to make a bad amp.
> 
> If you do some research and watch some videos I think you would understand my point a lot better. Everything should be soldered point to point, and the design is not cluttered. You should be able to clearly distinguish between a well made and and a poorly made amp so long as you have high quality photos. Thats my only point.


I have, I've been looking into its since it is a DYI kit and again its hard to find a prebuilt one. I've been on the hunt for bassy headphones and good DAC and AMP and was thinking the with so many people in love with the Bottlehead Crack that i would indeed be added into my to purchase even if I have to build it myself. Which again I'm okay with.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If you do want something prebuilt, good quality, and tubed, then you gotta look around for an Antique sound labs MK3 OTL amp. It has a longer name, but you should be able to find it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-SOUND-LAB-MG-HEAD-OTL-MARK-III-DT-Head-Phone-amp-/262822021181?hash=item3d3169c83d:g:Ju4AAOSw44BYNzET
> 
> You really can't go wrong with the amp I linked. Its way better than the ember, and IMO its quite a bit better than the bottle head amp too. It might be a little more pricey than what you wanted, but it is a VERY solid amp that will keep you happy for many years to come.


Looked up the manufacturing website and its janky just like the STAX and GD website







And no the price for the one you linked on ebay is not bad at all. Compared to the MSRP of 600 for a brand new one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The project ember amp is a piece of dog schiit. Its not an amp, its a toy.
> 
> I think the O2 amp sounds better. I hope you know the gravity of that statement.
> 
> Whats weird to me is that I have this memory of the project ember costing like 50-60 bucks because it was literally a toy. It was a kit you put together to get people familiar with amp building. Now I am seeing it on ebay for 300 bucks plus.


However these comments kind of confuse me








Not here to bother you but I do enjoy other peoples opinions and thoughts.

So no I don't understand the gravity of the statement about the O2 AMP.
As for Project Ember II, I'm new to the whole scene so I never knew it was a low end DYI kit. I've just know it for being a 300+ dollar DYI or prebuild tube amp
http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_004.htm


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I truly believe that everyone on this forum can solder.


I can back this up. I had never even held a soldering iron a year or two ago. Since then, I've built:

- cMoyBB. First EVER soldering attempt.
- Torpedo I.
- Project Starlight.

All three are through-hole soldering, with the Torpedo having some SMD capacitors. For comparison, the Bottlehead is all point-to-point which is widely regarded as the easiest type to do.

So yeah, if you want to do it, you definitely can do it. If you don't want to do it, I love soldering and would only charge shipping and a modest assembly fee (which coincidentally would be the same amount as a six pack).


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So yeah, if you want to do it, you definitely can do it. If you don't want to do it, I love soldering and would only charge shipping and a modest assembly fee (which coincidentally would be the same amount as a six pack).


+1 lol and I'll keep that in mind


----------



## Simmons572

I can definitely agree with that as well. For someone who hadn't really done much soldering before, I managed to teach myself how to lengthen and shorten cables on a non-modular PSU, as well as do a removable cable mod for my DT 770s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Anyone and everyone can solder. The main things are having a good soldering station and confidence, especially the confidence part.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> We actually have a PCB board repair at my work place so I could take it too one of them if I do screw up. Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, I've been looking into its since it is a DYI kit and again its hard to find a prebuilt one. I've been on the hunt for bassy headphones and good DAC and AMP and was thinking the with so many people in love with the Bottlehead Crack that i would indeed be added into my to purchase even if I have to build it myself. Which again I'm okay with.
> Looked up the manufacturing website and its janky just like the STAX and GD website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no the price for the one you linked on ebay is not bad at all. Compared to the MSRP of 600 for a brand new one.
> However these comments kind of confuse me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here to bother you but I do enjoy other peoples opinions and thoughts.
> 
> So no I don't understand the gravity of the statement about the O2 AMP.
> As for Project Ember II, I'm new to the whole scene so I never knew it was a low end DYI kit. I've just know it for being a 300+ dollar DYI or prebuild tube amp
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_004.htm


Yeah, IDK what it is about high end audio places and janky websites. Audio note is one of the pillars of hifi audio and their website is probably one of the worst websites I have ever used.

I personally do not like the O2. I would actually say that I hate the O2, but I am working on being a more reserved and polite forum member : P

To me it sounds flat, boring, and lifeless. A lot of people think that those are all good quality traits to have because it means that it is is not distorting the music. I personally believe that your audio gear should make you feel like you are listening to music in a live setting. There has to be a connection made between you and the music. I think the O2 amp sounds so clinical, that it can never truly make that musical connection.

Despite having said all that, I think the project ember is worse. The O2 simply takes your audio and amplifies it. I personally believe that the project ember amp actively makes your music sound worse than it originally did.

Also, just FYI. Prices don't mean anything in audio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Anyone and everyone can solder. The main things are having a good soldering station and confidence, especially the confidence part.


You don't even need a good soldering station.

A crappy little 10 dollar iron from home depot will do a vast majority of solder work.

But having a station sure makes things a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You don't even need a good soldering station.
> 
> A crappy little 10 dollar iron from home depot will do a vast majority of solder work.
> 
> But having a station sure makes things a lot more enjoyable.


A cheap soldering iron is only good for promoting a desire to stab babies and kill kittens!

On another note, I recently ordered some HD598s and was curious if there would be much benefit in using an external amp? My motherboard seems to have decent sound and the HD598s certainly arent the holy grail of headphones but I'd like to make the experience as enjoyable as possible. It wouldnt make much sense to spend much more than about $50 with a pair of headphones that only cost $150 to begin with I suppose.


----------



## Simmons572

The biggest thing with soldering irons is to make sure that the tip is suitable for what you are trying to do. That has been the biggest hangup for me, and even then, it was a $5 fix.


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive finally got to put some Dynamat on my HD650s.
It does really seem to actually have tighten everything up!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> A cheap soldering iron is only good for promoting a desire to stab babies and kill kittens!
> 
> On another note, I recently ordered some HD598s and was curious if there would be much benefit in using an external amp? My motherboard seems to have decent sound and the HD598s certainly arent the holy grail of headphones but I'd like to make the experience as enjoyable as possible. It wouldnt make much sense to spend much more than about $50 on a pair of headphones that only cost $150 to begin with I suppose.


Mehhhhhhhhh maybe. I do a lot of DIY work, and most of what I like to do is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more frustrating than working with a cheap soldering iron.

But the cheap radio shack irons do actually work fairly well. The only real issue is the ac cord is kind of unruly. But meh.

As for your headphones, I would probably say no.

The only reason I would say yes is because I do think a dac might improve the sound quality and if you get a dac than you need an amp.

I am thinking that you should look into a used magni modi stack or a fulla 2. These options would be closer to the 100 dollar mark, but you would have both the amp AND dac. So it might be more worth it to you, IDK.

Hell even a used creative titanium HD sound card might not even be such a bad idea.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Ive finally got to put some Dynamat on my HD650s.
> It does really seem to actually have tighten everything up!


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## madweazl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Mehhhhhhhhh maybe. I do a lot of DIY work, and most of what I like to do is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy more frustrating than working with a cheap soldering iron.
> 
> But the cheap radio shack irons do actually work fairly well. The only real issue is the ac cord is kind of unruly. But meh.
> 
> As for your headphones, I would probably say no.
> 
> The only reason I would say yes is because I do think a dac might improve the sound quality and if you get a dac than you need an amp.
> 
> I am thinking that you should look into a used magni modi stack or a fulla 2. These options would be closer to the 100 dollar mark, but you would have both the amp AND dac. So it might be more worth it to you, IDK.
> 
> *Hell even a used creative titanium HD sound card might not even be such a bad idea*.


Would that provide an audible difference over the onboard Creative Core3d? I dont mind spending the money if there is an appreciable difference for the sound card and amp/DAC, just dont want to waste it either.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madweazl*
> 
> Would that provide an audible difference over the onboard Creative Core3d? I dont mind spending the money if there is an appreciable difference for the sound card and amp/DAC, just dont want to waste it either.


I would say that it does.

The big thing is getting your audio sources away from your computer. A good dac will quiet the noise floor and give you a cleaner sound.

Normally an amp also makes quite a big difference as well, but IDK what sort of improvement you will see with the 598s. They don't really scale with better equipment like the HD600s would.


----------



## cainy1991

Hey guys, I need some replacement ear pads for my akg k240's but all replacement pads are like $45-60AUD from the bigger brands..which is half the price of the phones to begin with.

Does anyone know of any cheaper pads for the k240's that may still be alright?

Beyer 440/770/880/990, brainwavz hm5, and k271 etc pads all fit...

But yeah if I don't get any suggestions, I will order a few super cheap sets from china/ebay and see how they go.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would say that it does.
> 
> The big thing is getting your audio sources away from your computer. A good dac will quiet the noise floor and give you a cleaner sound.
> 
> Normally an amp also makes quite a big difference as well, but IDK what sort of improvement you will see with the 598s. They don't really scale with better equipment like the HD600s would.


I found with the HD558s they needed amplification before they started sound good. I tried using on-board devices and even on the headphone output from AV receivers they didn't sound right. // @madweazl


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some replacement ear pads for my akg k240's but all replacement pads are like $45-60AUD from the bigger brands..which is half the price of the phones to begin with.
> 
> Does anyone know of any cheaper pads for the k240's that may still be alright?
> 
> Beyer 440/770/880/990, brainwavz hm5, and k271 etc pads all fit...
> 
> But yeah if I don't get any suggestions, I will order a few super cheap sets from china/ebay and see how they go.


I would suck it up and buy quality pads.

If you get something too cheap, you will just end up very uncomfortable and you will end up buying quality pads in the long run.

Trust me, I have made this mistake before.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I found with the HD558s they needed amplification before they started sound good. I tried using on-board devices and even on the headphone output from AV receivers they didn't sound right. // @madweazl


Yeah, but we are dealing with creative on board audio, so I am not sure what kind of output power the OPs motherboard actually has.

The sennheriser 500 series only need slightly more power than what bargain basement motherboards can provide, so I am kind of at a loss.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would suck it up and buy quality pads.
> 
> If you get something too cheap, you will just end up very uncomfortable and you will end up buying quality pads in the long run.
> 
> Trust me, I have made this mistake before.


I was afraid of this very statement lol









Figured it would be pretty hard to be worse than the stock pads, these things are hard as a rock.

I have just found some pads from a brand named "Cosmos" they have a rating of 4.3/5 with 511 votes on Amazon so they can't be too bad...right? lol


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Pics or it didnt happen


I could not be bothered to take the grill off...
And no, its not a HD600, its a HD600 headband with HD650 drivers!


----------



## madweazl

The specs of the onboard amp are here but I dont know much about this stuff so I have no idea what those specs translate to.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> We actually have a PCB board repair at my work place so I could take it too one of them if I do screw up. Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have, I've been looking into its since it is a DYI kit and again its hard to find a prebuilt one. I've been on the hunt for bassy headphones and good DAC and AMP and was thinking the with so many people in love with the Bottlehead Crack that i would indeed be added into my to purchase even if I have to build it myself. Which again I'm okay with.
> Looked up the manufacturing website and its janky just like the STAX and GD website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no the price for the one you linked on ebay is not bad at all. Compared to the MSRP of 600 for a brand new one.
> However these comments kind of confuse me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here to bother you but I do enjoy other peoples opinions and thoughts.
> 
> So no I don't understand the gravity of the statement about the O2 AMP.
> As for Project Ember II, I'm new to the whole scene so I never knew it was a low end DYI kit. I've just know it for being a 300+ dollar DYI or prebuild tube amp
> http://www.garage1217.com/garage1217_diy_tube_headphone_amplifiers_004.htm


What he means by the gravity of the statement is the O2 sounds like crap, and if the O2 sounds better than that amp, that's saying something.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I could not be bothered to take the grill off...
> And no, its not a HD600, its a HD600 headband with HD650 drivers!


Reddittards are shrieking in terror at the sight of the glorious speckles







.


----------



## Aventadoor

What you mean? I dont read reddit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> I was afraid of this very statement lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured it would be pretty hard to be worse than the stock pads, these things are hard as a rock.
> 
> I have just found some pads from a brand named "Cosmos" they have a rating of 4.3/5 with 511 votes on Amazon so they can't be too bad...right? lol


Your call.

Quality pads do exist on ebay, but they are usually related to other headphones. For instance you might find other AKG 240 pads on ebay. That sort of thing would be fine.

But if you are just getting bargain bin chinese pads. Well.....good luck.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> What you mean? I dont read reddit.


Posting is a lost cause but I lurk when I'm very bored. Basically they're all a bunch of sissies about the color scheme. I've seen several posts about how people won't buy them because of the paint job. I can't help but chuckle when I think about it







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Posting is a lost cause but I lurk when I'm very bored. Basically they're all a bunch of sissies about the color scheme. I've seen several posts about how people won't buy them because of the paint job. I can't help but chuckle when I think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I can look past a poor paint job when the sound is overwhelmingly positive. That said, I personally find that specked scheme on the HD600 truly horrendous. Thankfully, I always preferred the HD650.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Your call.
> 
> Quality pads do exist on ebay, but they are usually related to other headphones. For instance you might find other AKG 240 pads on ebay. That sort of thing would be fine.
> 
> But if you are just getting bargain bin chinese pads. Well.....good luck.


I hath heeded your warning..

Found some brainwavz hm5's for cheapish ordered them earlier.

Also ordered some no name memory foam pads that look nice as a test.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

WHOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO, after a bloody long time waiting (ordered them Nov 11th), my Tennmak Pro's came in, and my initial impressions are summed up as....

....$42 CAD well spent (I bought them with the upgraded cable, which I haven't tried yet, but I doubt I'd hear anything)

I'm currently wearing the moderately uncomfortable medium tips at the moment, but I can say this much..... Initial impressions are that it's that "middle ground" I've been seeking between my K712's and my M50X's.... Aka I want more of that lovely, punchy bass that the M50X's can do, but also the nice clarity that my K712's have....

Or, in short.... Daft Punk's "Television Rules the Nation".... The reverb on the kicks actually sounds believable, AND to top it all off there's a nice impact behind it. Pythius' "Air Raid" has me in love with the kicks, and the pads. Aesthetic Perfection's "The Great Depression" has a reaaaaaally nice thump behind the kicks. Korn's "Twisted Transistor" could actually get me liking North American rock again, and same with System of a Down's "Chop Suey"







Especially Chop Suey. Unlike the KZ ZST's, the drum kit's kick actually has a decent amount of presence.

Even on tracks that some might describe as almost stupidly busy - like Feindflug's "Stukas Im Visier" for example - everything's coming across clearly.

Asphyxia's "Digital War" I'd almost risk saying it sounds moderately organic (it's a rather "digital" sounding song).

Wumpscut's "War" sounds delightfully ominous.

Also, they don't have that annoying effect that breathing when there's something resembling silence in your music that all three of the KZ earphones I've tried have, which is a MASSIVE benefit to them in my eyes. Oh, they also went into my right ear relatively flush ON THE FIRST TRY. I still have problems with my ZST's and that.

Only one downside I've found so far...... My Cherry MX Blue keyboard either sounds like typing on chicklets, or sometimes I'm like "uhhhh, where's the clicking?" lol

If it weren't -15C outside, AND I wasn't supposed to be cooking supper, I'd so be outside spinning poi right now - screw putting these through the "ohhh, I'm going for a walk or grocery run" test.... I want to go straight to the spinning poi test that nothing so far has made it to due to various other annoyances.


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok since i finally found my favorite music headphones Fostex TRP50 I am back to looking for a gaming set. I have tried the HD650 and Philips SPH9500 neither sound stage or positional accuracy is very good for FPS i have been looking at either the AKG 7XX or the Philips X2 opinions for FPS gaming?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok since i finally found my favorite music headphones Fostex TRP50 I am back to looking for a gaming set. I have tried the HD650 and Philips SPH9500 neither sound stage or positional accuracy is very good for FPS i have been looking at either the AKG 7XX or the Philips X2 opinions for FPS gaming?


Well I cannot speak to the Philips, but the AKG K7XX are very comfortable to wear and sound great. Sound stage is large, very large but you know this already.

While I cannot help you choosing between the two, I can tell you with fairly high certainty that they would suit your needs well.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can look past a poor paint job when the sound is overwhelmingly positive. That said, I personally find that specked scheme on the HD600 truly horrendous. Thankfully, I always preferred the HD650.


Preference I can totally understand. I can't understand passing on a pair of cans because of the color scheme if someone otherwise likes them. I do wonder why Sennheiser has stuck with it though.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok since i finally found my favorite music headphones Fostex TRP50 I am back to looking for a gaming set. I have tried the HD650 and Philips SPH9500 neither sound stage or positional accuracy is very good for FPS i have been looking at either the AKG 7XX or the Philips X2 opinions for FPS gaming?


I don't know if I'd still be able to fully recommend the K7XX's, I've had my fair share of build quality issues with them.

First a small cable in the right earcup snapped, I managed to solder it back in place, snapped again, had to replace the little cable entirely. It was incorrectly soldered from the factory, casing it to strain every time the cup swiveled.

Then the strain relieve on the mini-xlr side of the cord broke, managed to fix it with some heatshrink, but come on...

To top it of, the guides for the headband started cracking and eventually snapped entirely, which are basically impossible to fix yourself. Contacted Massdrop, they won't cover it under warranty because its considered "wear and tear" and because "it is the type of wear that is expected after several months of use".









They're still my daily drivers, but I can't say I'm quite as happy with them as I was in the beginning...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I don't know if I'd still be able to fully recommend the K7XX's, I've had my fair share of build quality issues with them.
> 
> First a small cable in the right earcup snapped, I managed to solder it back in place, snapped again, had to replace the little cable entirely. It was incorrectly soldered from the factory, casing it to strain every time the cup swiveled.
> 
> Then the strain relieve on the mini-xlr side of the cord broke, managed to fix it with some heatshrink, but come on...
> 
> To top it of, the guides for the headband started cracking and eventually snapped entirely, which are basically impossible to fix yourself. Contacted Massdrop, they won't cover it under warranty because its considered "wear and tear" and because "it is the type of wear that is expected after several months of use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still my daily drivers, but I can't say I'm quite as happy with them as I was in the beginning...


Thats very interesting.

I had a pair of Q701s and they were darn near indestructible.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I don't know if I'd still be able to fully recommend the K7XX's, I've had my fair share of build quality issues with them.
> 
> First a small cable in the right earcup snapped, I managed to solder it back in place, snapped again, had to replace the little cable entirely. It was incorrectly soldered from the factory, casing it to strain every time the cup swiveled.
> 
> Then the strain relieve on the mini-xlr side of the cord broke, managed to fix it with some heatshrink, but come on...
> 
> To top it of, the guides for the headband started cracking and eventually snapped entirely, which are basically impossible to fix yourself. Contacted Massdrop, they won't cover it under warranty because its considered "wear and tear" and because "it is the type of wear that is expected after several months of use".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still my daily drivers, but I can't say I'm quite as happy with them as I was in the beginning...


 Having owned a pair of K712's for a few years, I'm appalled that MassDrop (and AKG, who's their partner in this) would b so willing to let something that's clearly a stress failure of some sort slide... And then add insult to injury by claiming it's "regular wear and tear"

My K712's are fairly close to rather indestructible too - I've dropped them just a few times from 1.5-4' up and they've barely even taken a scratch. Mine were made in Austria though.


----------



## pez

Yeah my Q701s have been troopers as well.


----------



## Gilles3000

Probably because the K7XX's are "Made in China" and AKG probably not caring as much about them as their main product line resulted in shoddy QC.

For what its worth, mine were from the fist batch, things might have improved by now, no way to really know for sure.


----------



## killeraxemannic

A buddy of mine has the k7xx... He hasn't broken them but I have thought from day 1 that they have shoddy build quality. I haven't seen any other of the k7 series though so I can't really compare... But compared to all other headphones I have they are not built nearly as well. It's the compromise though I think... Pay $200 bucks for some fragile, cheapened materials made in china K712's.... You get the good sound but at the price of build quality and materials.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> A buddy of mine has the k7xx... He hasn't broken them but I have thought from day 1 that they have shoddy build quality. I haven't seen any other of the k7 series though so I can't really compare... But compared to all other headphones I have they are not built nearly as well. It's the compromise though I think... Pay $200 bucks for some fragile, cheapened materials made in china K712's.... You get the good sound but at the price of build quality and materials.


I wonder if the HD6xx have the same compromise?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I wonder if the HD6xx have the same compromise?


Those were still made in Ireland, right? I don't think they would've changed any of the parts or process aside from a different dye or paint for the plastic.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just got back from a head-fi event.

Got to hear the Emu teaks. Pretty darn good. Very similar to the denon D5Ks if not identical.

Also got to hear the HE-400is out of my amp and they sounded a lot better. So I am thinking that the newer hifiman headphones might need way more power than what people are giving them. Food for thought.

And finally I heard the focal utopias for a second time. They are exceedingly picky about the amp and the audio chain in general. They sound pretty good, but the 4 grand price tag is just plain stupid. They honestly sound like 1000 dollar headphones if that. The elar is not even worth the time.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just got back from a head-fi event.
> 
> Got to hear the Emu teaks. Pretty darn good. Very similar to the denon D5Ks if not identical.
> 
> Also got to hear the HE-400is out of my amp and they sounded a lot better. So I am thinking that the newer hifiman headphones might need way more power than what people are giving them. Food for thought.
> 
> And finally I heard the focal utopias for a second time. They are exceedingly picky about the amp and the audio chain in general. They sound pretty good, but the 4 grand price tag is just plain stupid. They honestly sound like 1000 dollar headphones if that. The elar is not even worth the time.


I thought elear was just a more aggressive cross between HD800 and maybe say LCD-2, but with less detail. Not bad IMO, but not amazing, I still prefer LCD-2 and HD-800 over them when on proper amps. It seems a lot of headphones respond differently to proper amps, some don't seem to sound much different, some it makes a huge difference.

I heard a pair of HE-400i off a Dynalo mk1 a few weeks back, sounded pretty good IMO, especially considering how cheap it is. I'm not sure boatloads of power is what they need, just a proper amp.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just got back from a head-fi event.
> 
> Got to hear the Emu teaks. Pretty darn good. Very similar to the denon D5Ks if not identical.
> 
> Also got to hear the HE-400is out of my amp and they sounded a lot better. So I am thinking that the newer hifiman headphones might need way more power than what people are giving them. Food for thought.
> 
> And finally I heard the focal utopias for a second time. They are exceedingly picky about the amp and the audio chain in general. They sound pretty good, but the 4 grand price tag is just plain stupid. They honestly sound like 1000 dollar headphones if that. T*he elar is not even worth the time*.


It seems like the Elear hype is dying more and more.
Well.. Atleast if you dont read head-fi.org. HD800 with SDR mods are really up and coming again I guess.
One could say that HD800 is like HD650 in the sens that its old, but gold?









I've never understood those who enjoy planars with low power.
To me, planars seem to just come awake the more power you feed them.
Thats atleast my experience, going from Burson The Conductor-> Mjolnir-> FW F6-> WA6-SE


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Got to hear the Emu teaks. Pretty darn good. Very similar to the denon D5Ks if not identical.


I've been considering a new closed back and heard good things about the Emus. Think they're worth grabbing next time MD has them?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been considering a new closed back and heard good things about the Emus. Think they're worth grabbing next time MD has them?


I might pick up a pair for myself. So that should tell you everything you need to know.

The denon D5000s (and any headphones that get close to them) are my favorite closed back headphones for a home listening environment where you do not need perfect isolation.

The mr speakers alpha dogs are my favorite closed back headphones for when you need a lot of isolation but you aren't moving around a lot. Like on a plane ride or something.

The Dt770s are my favorite closed back headphones for portable use.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> It seems like the Elear hype is dying more and more.
> Well.. Atleast if you dont read head-fi.org. HD800 with SDR mods are really up and coming again I guess.
> One could say that HD800 is like HD650 in the sens that its old, but gold?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood those who enjoy planars with low power.
> To me, planars seem to just come awake the more power you feed them.
> Thats atleast my experience, going from Burson The Conductor-> Mjolnir-> FW F6-> WA6-SE


I mean I understand the elar and utopia hype.

They are very different sounding and the things they do right are the things most other headphones get wrong.

They have bass, they are a pretty fast sounding headphone, and they are pretty darn detailed without being overbearing.

The issue is that there is a definite dip somewhere in the mid range that makes SOME vocals sound recessed. Norah Jones sounded fine. Fleetwood mac vocals were miles away.

Im sure this can be addressed, but I had my HE-500s and someone let me barrow a pair of pre fazor LCD-3s to play around with on several different amps. The HE-500s and LCD-3s were no where near as articulate and clean as the focals, but they both way more forward than the focals.

The other issue is that 4K for a headphone is ******ed. 4K can get you a VERY nice stax setup that would just crush the focals without even trying.

You could also buy an extremely nice speaker set, amp, and amp that would blow your mind. Soooooooooo whats the point of 4K headphones?

As for the planars, the issue isn't that people like them with low powered amps. The issue is that people are told that they are supposed to sound good on lower power amps and they believe them.

I mean look how many times Simca and I argued over the 1 watt power recommendation for the HE-500s. (BTW I am using simca's name in a reference. Hopefully that will not offend the OCN gestapo)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

4k USD could get you a decent bookshelf system alongside that nice Stax setup if you spent wisely.

I'm still curious about the Fostex T50RP's but on the flipside I'm actually rather happy with what I have so don't really see a point in picking up anither pair of headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been considering a new closed back and heard good things about the Emus. Think they're worth grabbing next time MD has them?


It's either those or TH-X00 at that price range. I personally prefer the TH-X00 with the ebony cups from EMU. Why wait on MD though? If you want E-MU's, shoot an email to [email protected] and let Chan know you want to buy a pair.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Probably because the K7XX's are "Made in China" and AKG probably not caring as much about them as their main product line resulted in shoddy QC.
> 
> For what its worth, mine were from the fist batch, things might have improved by now, no way to really know for sure.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I wonder if the HD6xx have the same compromise?


Yeah, suspiciously the K7XX just says 'Manufactured by AKG' which gives a bit of a false confidence that it's manufactured like the other K7## line. However, the HD6xx specifically mention that they are still made in Ireland.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Just got back from a head-fi event.
> 
> Got to hear the Emu teaks. Pretty darn good. Very similar to the denon D5Ks if not identical.
> 
> Also got to hear the HE-400is out of my amp and they sounded a lot better. So I am thinking that the newer hifiman headphones might need way more power than what people are giving them. Food for thought.
> 
> And finally I heard the focal utopias for a second time. They are exceedingly picky about the amp and the audio chain in general. They sound pretty good, but the 4 grand price tag is just plain stupid. They honestly sound like 1000 dollar headphones if that. The elar is not even worth the time.


Maybe I'll pester my bud to put the Teak cups back on his so I can hear them. I did not like the Ebony cups on them at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's either those or TH-X00 at that price range. I personally prefer the TH-X00 with the ebony cups from EMU. Why wait on MD though? If you want E-MU's, shoot an email to [email protected] and let Chan know you want to buy a pair.


Do you have a set of the Ebony cups on your TH-X00?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, suspiciously the K7XX just says 'Manufactured by AKG' which gives a bit of a false confidence that it's manufactured like the other K7## line. However, the HD6xx specifically mention that they are still made in Ireland.
> Maybe I'll pester my bud to put the Teak cups back on his so I can hear them. I did not like the Ebony cups on them at all.
> Do you have a set of the Ebony cups on your TH-X00?


Not personally, but one of my friends do. I am waiting for them to go back in stock from E-MU to buy them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Not personally, but one of my friends do. I am waiting for them to go back in stock from E-MU to buy them.


Nice! My bud and I speculated that it looks to be a direct add on/fitment, but I didn't think to actually look and see. How does it effect the sound? It seemed to add a bit more bass thump and tamed the mids of the E-MUs at the time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice! My bud and I speculated that it looks to be a direct add on/fitment, but I didn't think to actually look and see. How does it effect the sound? It seemed to add a bit more bass thump and tamed the mids of the E-MUs at the time.


With the Dekoni pads, the ebony cups seem to bring the TH-X00 closer sounding to the E-MU Teaks. Stock vs stock, the big difference between the 2 is that the TH-X00 is livelier with a more peaky treble, less soundstage, more tubby bass impact, and a more pronounced mid-range. The Teaks are smoother, bigger sound stage, and less midrange. It was like a smooth V-shape. The Dekoni pads without the prototype ring actually opens up the bass, making it have less bass impact, but much more open sounding. This combined with the ebony seemed to tighten up the bass even further, but tames the occasional edginess of the highs and make them sound smoother, though more pronounced.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the Dekoni pads, the ebony cups seem to bring the TH-X00 closer sounding to the E-MU Teaks. Stock vs stock, the big difference between the 2 is that the TH-X00 is livelier with a more peaky treble, less soundstage, more tubby bass impact, and a more pronounced mid-range. The Teaks are smoother, bigger sound stage, and less midrange. It was like a smooth V-shape. The Dekoni pads without the prototype ring actually opens up the bass, making it have less bass impact, but much more open sounding. This combined with the ebony seemed to tighten up the bass even further, but tames the occasional edginess of the highs and make them sound smoother, though more pronounced.


Hmm, maybe I'll have to check out those pads once they drop again...same for the cups. Thanks for your input on that







.


----------



## Wishmaker

There has got to be a dictionary someplace for Audiophiles because some of this phrasing is Shakespearian in nature







!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> There has got to be a dictionary someplace for Audiophiles because some of this phrasing is Shakespearian in nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


We walk a very fine line between useful descriptions and pretentious loquacity, that's for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> It's either those or TH-X00 at that price range. I personally prefer the TH-X00 with the ebony cups from EMU. Why wait on MD though? If you want E-MU's, shoot an email to [email protected] and let Chan know you want to buy a pair.


I'll keep that in mind! Can't do it right now, I'm building a new bicycle and all of my money is tied up in that endeavor. But afterwards...


----------



## Rei86

So no one has picked up the HD599 yet?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> So no one has picked up the HD599 yet?


Doesn't the HD600 often go for the same price or cheaper? May be hurting the sales, go with a known good performer or take a gamble on the new cans.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Doesn't the HD600 often go for the same price or cheaper? May be hurting the sales, go with a known good performer or take a gamble on the new cans.


The HD599 is 249.99 which is about 50 bucks cheaper than the HD600.
Yeah it would be wiser choice to go with the known like the HD600/650 but you know... its BRAND NEW!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The HD599 is 249.99 which is about 50 bucks cheaper than the HD600.


Yeah I know the retail difference. However, I feel like I have seen the 600 at $250 or even $200 off and on recently.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah I know the retail difference. However, I feel like I have seen the 600 at $250 or even $200 off and on recently.


Amazon has had a revolving deal going on the 600 and 650's for a while now. Usually up at list price, with a sizeable gift card dropping it down to $250 USD or even lower sometimes. Deal isn't always up though, but it's available something like 40% of the time.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah I know the retail difference. However, I feel like I have seen the 600 at $250 or even $200 off and on recently.


Amazon dropped the 650 down to 300 bucks and the 600 at the time was going for 330 dollars.

Jan 19 2017 they dropped the price of the HD600 to 299 and raised the price of the HD650 Jan 31 2017 to 376.
If you're willing to hold out the prices of Sennheiser 600 series fluctuates pretty hard even day to day on amazon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> There has got to be a dictionary someplace for Audiophiles because some of this phrasing is Shakespearian in nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


LOL.. Was this in regards to my post?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> There has got to be a dictionary someplace for Audiophiles because some of this phrasing is Shakespearian in nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


You can always call us jerks and then ask us what we're saying







. We _are_ the dictionary.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> The HD599 is 249.99 which is about 50 bucks cheaper than the HD600.
> Yeah it would be wiser choice to go with the known like the HD600/650 but you know... its BRAND NEW!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah I know the retail difference. However, I feel like I have seen the 600 at $250 or even $200 off and on recently.


In the States, RazorDog was constantly putting coupon codes on their Senn headphones. I'm pretty sure I paid $250 for my HD600 brand new at that time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> With the Dekoni pads, the ebony cups seem to bring the TH-X00 closer sounding to the E-MU Teaks. Stock vs stock, the big difference between the 2 is that the TH-X00 is livelier with a more peaky treble, less soundstage, more tubby bass impact, and a more pronounced mid-range. The Teaks are smoother, bigger sound stage, and less midrange. It was like a smooth V-shape. The Dekoni pads without the prototype ring actually opens up the bass, making it have less bass impact, but much more open sounding. This combined with the ebony seemed to tighten up the bass even further, but tames the occasional edginess of the highs and make them sound smoother, though more pronounced.


So let's translate this is into non-audiophile speech...

*First, to define the terms:*

*Tubby* - Fat, not to be confused with "tubey", in audio terms, somewhat bloated
*Lively* - Energetic sounding, not laid back like say the HD650, usually means increased bass and treble
*Smooth* - Not harsh, lacking in peaks and dips of sound frequency or at least not having as much
*Peaky* - Upward spikes, typically in the treble range
*Tighten* - Not bloated, detailed, or textured in the case of sub-bass
*Open* - Think outdoor concert vs indoor one, more spacious sounding
*Edginess* - Peaky, piercing, brittle, or just plain too much treble... depends on context really
*Pronounced* - Emphasized, not recessed, more prominent
*Opens Up* - To make more pronounced or detailed
*Bass Impact* - The "boom" in bass as opposed to the "rumble", think lightning vs thunder
*Soundstage* - The 3D area around us in how we are perceiving the sound, really an incorrect term for headphones as it is more of a speaker thing, known as headstage for headphones and usually more ovoid then spherical
*V-Shape* - Much more emphasis on the low and high end, resulting in a V-shaped frequency response graph

*Translated:* When comparing both headphones without changes, the TH-X00 is less laid back, has more spikes in the treble range, a smaller area in perceived 3D sound, more bloated (or less detailed) bass specifically sub-bass, and more prominent midrange. The EMU Teaks have less peaks and dips, contributing to a slightly less harsh and more fluid overall sound.

*Terms Modernized*

*Tubby* - Baby got back... and some flab
*Lively* - Watch "The Dangers of Getting Stoked"
*Smooth* - Like a baby's bottom
*Peaky* - Think mountain range
*Tighten* - What your skin does after losing weight and then working out
*Open* - Go outside and find out
*Edginess* - Justin Timberlake after getting punched in the balls after not eating a Snickers candy bar
*Pronounced* - Trump's hair
*Opens Up* - What stupid kids do to their car's exhaust to wake you up in the middle of the night
*Bass Impact* - The vast majority of what makes up a rap song, besides the words
*Soundstage* - Virtual 5.1
*V-Shape* - Bombshell


----------



## pez

OC'ing...the real GOAT of the OCN HEC







.


----------



## Cybertox

Hello guys, no time no see. Have been quite absent in this thread and on OCN in general as of late. Before I buy the JDS Labs Element I would like to ask whether the 6.35mm output for headphones would add any inconvenience or incompatibility with headphones. All of my headphones have a 6.35 screw on adapter but they are all from BeyerDynamic, If I were to consider buying headphones from other manufacturers would that be a problem? I know there are universal screw on adapters but are they really supported by all headphone manufacturers? Are all 3.5 jack headphones directly compatible through 6.35 adapters? Is there any benefit in having an amp wth a 6.35 headphone output jack instead of the traditional 3.5mm.

Thanks in advance. I just wanna make sure that I am going after the right purchase.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hello guys, no time no see. Have been quite absent in this thread and on OCN in general as of late. Before I buy the JDS Labs Element I would like to ask whether the 6.35mm output for headphones would add any inconvenience or incompatibility with headphones. All of my headphones have a 6.35 screw on adapter but they are all from BeyerDynamic, If I were to consider buying headphones from other manufacturers would that be a problem? I know there are universal screw on adapters but are they really supported by all headphone manufacturers? Are all 3.5 jack headphones directly compatible through 6.35 adapters? Is there any benefit in having an amp wth a 6.35 headphone output jack instead of the traditional 3.5mm.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I just wanna make sure that I am going after the right purchase.


If it's a screw-on adapter, it's going to have the same threading, they're interchangeable. Worst case, you buy a non-screw on 3.5mm to 6.35mm adapter off Amazon. That said, the majority of audiophile headphones out there will come with a screw adapter or be 6.35mm native.


----------



## Chipp

It has been a loooong time since I've posted in this thread - but I'm so thrilled to see it is still going strong









I recently took a jump into custom IEMs! Proud new owner of JH Audio's new JH3X Pro, here, and I think they're pretty freakin' fantastic.



These have been on the market for a month or two but there seems to be remarkably little written about them so far - in fact, before I bought I couldn't find a single review from another owner.

To help fill that gap, I wrote up some longer thoughts here: http://www.overclock.net/products/jh-audio-jh3x-pro/reviews/7506

Specifically, I compare them to TF10s, ER6i, DT770 250ohm, and K702s (aka everything else in my headphone stable).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It has been a loooong time since I've posted in this thread - but I'm so thrilled to see it is still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently took a jump into custom IEMs! Proud new owner of JH Audio's new JH3X Pro, here, and I think they're pretty freakin' fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have been on the market for a month or two but there seems to be remarkably little written about them so far - in fact, before I bought I couldn't find a single review from another owner.
> 
> To help fill that gap, I wrote up some longer thoughts here: http://www.overclock.net/products/jh-audio-jh3x-pro/reviews/7506
> 
> Specifically, I compare them to TF10s, ER6i, DT770 250ohm, and K702s (aka everything else in my headphone stable).


Thats cool.

I have always considered ciems, but the issue is that you can't truly audition them. Everyone says their good, but lots of people think the HD800 is good, sooooooooo there is that.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It has been a loooong time since I've posted in this thread - but I'm so thrilled to see it is still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently took a jump into custom IEMs! Proud new owner of JH Audio's new JH3X Pro, here, and I think they're pretty freakin' fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These have been on the market for a month or two but there seems to be remarkably little written about them so far - in fact, before I bought I couldn't find a single review from another owner.
> 
> To help fill that gap, I wrote up some longer thoughts here: http://www.overclock.net/products/jh-audio-jh3x-pro/reviews/7506
> 
> Specifically, I compare them to TF10s, ER6i, DT770 250ohm, and K702s (aka everything else in my headphone stable).


Nice to see you over in these parts with us small folk







.

And that's pretty awesome. I have some TF10s that I refuse to part with and think are pretty excellent. Going to take a look at your thoughts to see if there's some comparison in there. I've always dreamt of picking up some of the UE (now Logi) customs to see if they're as great as people say they are.


----------



## Bonjovi

Hello .
I want to buy good/best Earphones with or without mic. I can pay maximum 450$

Can some one help me with in?

Just please I dont like in ear with rubber which is putting in your ear its uncomfortable for me

I like Old IPHONE/IPOD style


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Hello .
> I want to buy good/best Earphones with or without mic. I can pay maximum 450$
> 
> Can some one help me with in?
> 
> Just please I dont like in ear with rubber which is putting in your ear its uncomfortable for me
> 
> I like Old IPHONE/IPOD style


$450 USD?

I'm not sure I know many 'earbud' style headphones that are loved outside of the Yuin series. If that's a USD budget, you may want to look into on-ear or over-the-ear headphones. What about more details of what your use case is? What genres of music? For gaming? Is this for use with your phone, or with your PC?


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> $450 USD?
> 
> I'm not sure I know many 'earbud' style headphones that are loved outside of the Yuin series. If that's a USD budget, you may want to look into on-ear or over-the-ear headphones. What about more details of what your use case is? What genres of music? For gaming? Is this for use with your phone, or with your PC?


I said 450$ like maximum price I can pay 100-200$ if its will be important

I want headphones style looks like Old Iphone/Ipod

I want it for music. Im listening old heavy metal music. IRON MAIDEN , LED ZEPPELIN and like that ones.

I want it for mobile CAT S60 but I have E12 amplifire to anyway I want it for mobile CAT S60 with mic

I like RHA﻿﻿﻿﻿ ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿T10i but I dont like two thing. first cable go around of ear and second its have rubber which you have to put in ear.

I dont want like this style


I like this style


I think you got me guys


----------



## pez

I'll let others chime in, but you could check these out. Let us know some places you can buy from and we can make some better recommendations probably. The only issue in modern days is that almost everything that is small is now noise isolating (i.e. with the rubber tips you don't like).

https://www.amazon.com/YUIN-Yuin-PK3-Earbuds/dp/B002OGEP2M


----------



## Bonjovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll let others chime in, but you could check these out. Let us know some places you can buy from and we can make some better recommendations probably. The only issue in modern days is that almost everything that is small is now noise isolating (i.e. with the rubber tips you don't like).
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/YUIN-Yuin-PK3-Earbuds/dp/B002OGEP2M


Thats so bad :/ Because I really liked old Iphone headphones without rubber in my ear.

OK I also checked and without rubber in ear there is almost anything.

OK guys So only cable left I dont want cable comes around on my ear I like when its just going down. and color White is my favorite

Thank you PEZ for responding

and P.S As I said I want it to listen heavy metal music . Its must be with mic and I want it for phone


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonjovi*
> 
> Thats so bad :/ Because I really liked old Iphone headphones without rubber in my ear.
> 
> OK I also checked and without rubber in ear there is almost anything.
> 
> OK guys So only cable left I dont want cable comes around on my ear I like when its just going down. and color White is my favorite
> 
> Thank you PEZ for responding
> 
> and P.S As I said I want it to listen heavy metal music . Its must be with mic and I want it for phone


You don't have to get ones with rubber tips..

You can replace the rubber tips with things that are even more comfortable, like comply ear tips. They are almost like memory foam, very comfortable.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> It has been a loooong time since I've posted in this thread - but I'm so thrilled to see it is still going strong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently took a jump into custom IEMs! Proud new owner of JH Audio's new JH3X Pro, here, and I think they're pretty freakin' fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> These have been on the market for a month or two but there seems to be remarkably little written about them so far - in fact, before I bought I couldn't find a single review from another owner.
> 
> To help fill that gap, I wrote up some longer thoughts here: http://www.overclock.net/products/jh-audio-jh3x-pro/reviews/7506
> 
> Specifically, I compare them to TF10s, ER6i, DT770 250ohm, and K702s (aka everything else in my headphone stable).
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool.
> 
> I have always considered ciems, but the issue is that you can't truly audition them. Everyone says their good, but lots of people think the HD800 is good, sooooooooo there is that.
Click to expand...

There is definitely a "leap of faith" element involved - I know JH does do a generic version of these things for demos at trade shows and such, but I never had the chance to hear them. Definitely something to think about if you're in a market that has a CanJam, etc, nearby, a lot of the major manufacturers make generics for demo purposes.


----------



## rathborne

I've gone back over my Tool and Opeth CD-rip collection with the HD800(SDR)s and am amazed at how much audio information was locked away on the discs unheard for the last decade until now. I get workmates asking me why I still buy CDs... I guess this is why







.

I might also be insine but I'm pretty sure the HD800s have a Y-axis (height) to their sound in addition to the Z-axis (depth) increased X-axis (panning) that I haven't noticed in other (admittedly limited) headphones I've tried.


----------



## Cybertox

My JDS Labs The Element has arrived from the US to Switzerland today. Now I finally have a proper amplifier. Gonna spend the day with it and then will report with my initial impressions. Will be posting some more photos as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Which Beyerdynamic is a good all around headphone with some good bass?

880? 990? pro? 250ohm?

I have a SoundBlaster Z.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I've gone back over my Tool and Opeth CD-rip collection with the HD800(SDR)s and am amazed at how much audio information was locked away on the discs unheard for the last decade until now. I get workmates asking me why I still buy CDs... I guess this is why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I might also be insine but I'm pretty sure the HD800s have a Y-axis (height) to their sound in addition to the Z-axis (depth) increased X-axis (panning) that I haven't noticed in other (admittedly limited) headphones I've tried.


Oh yeah, CDs are really nice.

You should get a green marker and color a ring around the edge of the disk. Supposedly it makes the audio sound cleaner, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh yeah, CDs are really nice.
> 
> You should get a green marker and color a ring around the edge of the disk. Supposedly it makes the audio sound cleaner, but I haven't tried it.


Haha. Awesome.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh yeah, CDs are really nice.
> 
> You should get a green marker and color a ring around the edge of the disk. Supposedly it makes the audio sound cleaner, but I haven't tried it.


I do recall that that trick supposedly defeated copy protection on the original Playstation







.


----------



## Cybertox

*Initial Impressions*

This DAC/AMP is clean and elegant as hell, this is in my opinion one of the best looking if not the best looking DAC/ AMP device currently available on the market. The design and its aesthetic simplicity make it look so gorgeous, in life it looks so much better than on the photos or the videos you see on the net. Seeing this thing on my desk gives me a boner. Cleanest looking piece of hardware I own. The build quality is decent, however the inputs and outputs provided on the device are rather lacking in this regard, inserting the power cable and the USB into the corresponding insertions feels odd, it cannot be done easily but as soon as you apply the necessary pressure you feel like you can damage the device because of how sloppy the inputs get inserted. I was expecting that to be considerably smoother, the input for the headphone jack which is 6.25 mm is probably the worst thing I have come across throughout my life. Getting it in there is a real struggle, it should be a lot smoother. I dont feel at ease whenever I am plugging in my headphones, this is my only major complaint about this device as everything else is either good or splendid.

The power supply is a bit too big for my liking, it occupies almost two outlet slots because of how big it is meaning one slot remains unusable as it is covered by the power supply brick. The element as mentioned previously looks sexy, but its knob... sheeeeeesh. I have never thought that rotating a volume knob on a device can feel so good and give you euphoria. Its so big and rotates so smoothly. It has a very nice copper accent at its bottom and whenever it is powered and turned on, it glows light blue providing illumination and lighting which makes the Element stand out even more. In fact, the element is the centre of attention when you look at my desktop. That is all you see whenever you glance at my table, not the Razer mechanical keyboard shining bright green, not the Razer mouse, not the speakers, not the monitor but The Element. All eyes are on that big fat illuminating knob.

The way I set it up is just through the USB cable directly to my desktop PC. There is also an RCA configuration which lets you by pass the amp and use it as a pre-amp DAC. It is very powerful and drives all of my headphones easily on low gain, there is also a high gain switch on the rear of the element which can be helpful when driving more power hungry headphones. It gets pretty hot when used for a couple of hours, same can be said about its power supply. I dont mind the warmth but it can be annoying to some.

Concerning the sound, I have noticed that there were almost no difference when playing regular 320 kbps MP3 files which to me seems rather strange, but when playing 1411 FLAC or wave files you can definitely tell the difference with and without The Element. What I have noticed so far after a rather limited amount of time with it, is that it gives additional clarity and better separation of sounde elements to the overall audio fidelity. While you do hear pretty much the same sound elements as before, this time around they act as if they were tangible and stand-out individually. You know exactly of what sounds the song consists of, it is as if you could construct and de-construct the song because you know, hear and feel all of its components. This is all new for me and very impressive as this is my first proper amplifier/dac device. Other than that The Element is rather neutral and does not add any evident brightness or darkness to the overall sound. I will write a more detailed description once I spend more time with it and with my individual headphones.

More photos *here*.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Which Beyerdynamic is a good all around headphone with some good bass?
> 
> 880? 990? pro? 250ohm?
> 
> I have a SoundBlaster Z.


I would say the 880s.

The 990s are a bit too sparkly and bright.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Which Beyerdynamic is a good all around headphone with some good bass?
> 
> 880? 990? pro? 250ohm?
> 
> I have a SoundBlaster Z.


Without a doubt the 770, either the 32 or 80 ohm models.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Without a doubt the 770, either the 32 or 80 ohm models.


I would advise against the 32 ohm model, bass is much looser than the higher impedance models. 80 ohm or 250 ohm (with amp) would be your best bet.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I would advise against the 32 ohm model, bass is much looser than the higher impedance models. 80 ohm or 250 ohm (with amp) would be your best bet.


Yeah I guess you are right, its just that the 32 ohm model is easier to drive with mobile devices hence why I thought I would suggest it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My JDS Labs The Element has arrived from the US to Switzerland today. Now I finally have a proper amplifier. Gonna spend the day with it and then will report with my initial impressions. Will be posting some more photos as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Glad you've finally got it and are able to enjoy your headphones. Seems like it took forever to get the thing







.


----------



## silvrr

Anyone interested in a pair of Ether Cs? (with 1/8, 1/4 and balanced cable?) Once the Cs go Ill likley be selling my Schiit Jotunheim (w/dac) also.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Anyone interested in a pair of Ether Cs? (with 1/8, 1/4 and balanced cable?) Once the Cs go Ill likley be selling my Schiit Jotunheim (w/dac) also.


What's caught your attention so much you're parting with the Ether C's?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What's caught your attention so much you're parting with the Ether C's?


Just want some variety.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Just want some variety.


Makes sense. I suspect that's why I picked up the HD 600's in the first place, but they weren't different enough from my AKG K712's... Or something. Still tempted to pick up a pair of T50RP's though to see how those are ^_^


----------



## Cybertox

Quick question, can somebody please listen to the song I posted below with his/her set-up and tell me whether you hear the very fatiguing sibilance or not. Thanks in Advance. I listened to this song in lossless and on YouTube, both variants are extremely sibilant to me whether I listen to it on my Custom One Pro or DT 1990 Pro using The Element.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quick question, can somebody please listen to the song I posted below with his/her set-up and tell me whether you hear the very fatiguing sibilance or not. Thanks in Advance. I listened to this song in lossless and on YouTube, both variants are extremely sibilant to me whether I listen to it on my Custom One Pro or DT 1990 Pro using The Element.


That song is very aggressive with the high notes.

I have a very warm system, and even on my setup, the highs were just one step away from being harsh.

The DT1990s are pretty bright headphones, and the element is a very bright tinny sounding amp, so I can only imagine that the combination of the song and the gear eviscerated your ears.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> That song is very aggressive with the high notes.
> 
> I have a very warm system, and even on my setup, the highs were just one step away from being harsh.
> 
> The DT1990s are pretty bright headphones, and the element is a very bright tinny sounding amp, so I can only imagine that the combination of the song and the gear eviscerated your ears.


I am glad you pointed out the fact that the track has very aggressive highs, yet I am still surprised that they weren't harsh for you but merely close to being harsh. I wouldnt call The Element a very bright and tinny amp, but the DT 1990 Pro and their sibilance is something that has been bugging me for quite a lot, in fact I even wrote another e-mail to beyerdynamic concerning this issue. Because listening to this track makes my ears bleed.

It is annoying even with my Custom One Pro and they are nowhere near as sibilant as the DT 1990 Pro. I was not very eager of the idea to start equing and using de-esser plug-ins to resolve my sibilance issue but looks like I got no other alternative as of right now.

Thanks for testing, cheers.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quick question, can somebody please listen to the song I posted below with his/her set-up and tell me whether you hear the very fatiguing sibilance or not. Thanks in Advance. I listened to this song in lossless and on YouTube, both variants are extremely sibilant to me whether I listen to it on my Custom One Pro or DT 1990 Pro using The Element.


Perfectly bearable for me with K712's and O2, but my good old HD590's put needles in my ears with this song(where it seems that they deliberatly kept the sibilance).


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thuNDa*
> 
> Perfectly bearable for me with K712's and O2, but my good old HD590's put needles in my ears with this song(where it seems that they deliberatly kept the sibilance).


I guess its very headphone and DAC+AMP dependant but we can all agree that the song has very aggressive and sibilant vocals, it is also possible that it is a rather poor recording meaning that mastering work was not done well enough or the singer did not keep an appropriate distance between himself and the microphone. I feel like poorly recorded tracks are a lot more prone to sibilance. I really had to tweak the 5 - 8 KHz range hard in order to decrease the sibilance to tolerable amounts on this specific song. I am also very against when it comes down to making significant subtractive frequency changes with the equalizer.

Its funny because if I cherry pick songs, I can completely avoid any sibilance with my DT 1990 Pro without the use of any equalizer or de-esser. But obviously I would like to use my headphones for all the music that I fancy.


----------



## Spork13

It's not sibilant at all on my rig.
(PC > M9XX > SRM1 Mk2 > SR-404le)
Having said that, I'm the wrong side of 40 and have some hearing damage from too much loud music and a touch of industrial deafness so the highs roll off for me around 12KHz...


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quick question, can somebody please listen to the song I posted below with his/her set-up and tell me whether you hear the very fatiguing sibilance or not. Thanks in Advance. I listened to this song in lossless and on YouTube, both variants are extremely sibilant to me whether I listen to it on my Custom One Pro or DT 1990 Pro using The Element.


Just had a quick listen with my K7XX and O2 D/A. Its indeed a bit fatiguing to listen to but it doesn't sound like what I would consider sibilant.


----------



## Alex132

It's fine. Just a poorly mixed / mastered song.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> It's not sibilant at all on my rig.
> (PC > M9XX > SRM1 Mk2 > SR-404le)
> Having said that, I'm the wrong side of 40 and have some hearing damage from too much loud music and a touch of industrial deafness so the highs roll off for me around 12KHz...


It could be that I am over-sensitive towards sibilance but every other person who had the opportunity to try out my set-up told me that they also hear too much sibilance which is very sharp and annoying. It is possible that I have gotten a faulty pair of the DT 1990 Pro, will see what beyerdynamic will have to say, they told me they forwarded my e-mail to the product manager.

Oh well, in the meantime I can enjoy my Custom One Pro with my brand new Element. I am also getting more and more eager towards the Audeze LCD-2, on Tuesday after uni I am planning to give them another try in an audio shop which seems to have them available for listening and trial. I might even buy them if I like them enough, they cost CHF 1100 (Shedua Wood). Planar Magnetic headphones seem to be a lot less prone to sibilance than the regular dynamic headphones.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It could be that I am over-sensitive towards sibilance but every other person who had the opportunity to try out my set-up told me that they also hear too much sibilance which is very sharp and annoying. It is possible that I have gotten a faulty pair of the DT 1990 Pro, will see what beyerdynamic will have to say, they told me they forwarded my e-mail to the product manager.
> 
> Oh well, in the meantime I can enjoy my Custom One Pro with my brand new Element. I am also getting more and more eager towards the Audeze LCD-2, on Tuesday after uni I am planning to give them another try in an audio shop which seems to have them available for listening and trial. I might even buy them if I like them enough, they cost CHF 1100 (Shedua Wood). Pleinert Magnetic headphones seem to be a lot less prone to sibilance than the regular dynamic headphones.


I'd focus on just finding a pair you like rather than only considering one driver type or another.

Every type has it's strengths and weaknesses, much like monitor/display tech. Some people think dynamics are the best balance while others think them inferior. Some think that stats are perfect and others think they sound strange/wrong. The list goes on and on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Every type has it's strengths and weaknesses, much like monitor/display tech. Some people think dynamics are the best balance while others think them inferior. Some think that stats are perfect and others think they sound strange/wrong. The list goes on and on.


I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head for why I'm somewhat hesitant to try out other types of headphones... I'm rather happy with my K712's. Sure, I'd love to get to hear the brain shuddering bass Fostex can be known for, but as of late when I'm in a mood for bass I tend to just put my Tennmak Pro's on.... T50RP's would allow me to use them at my desk though ^_^


----------



## Cybertox

Before I buy any new headphones I have to solve my problem with the DT 1990 Pro first. And to say the truth I would rather upgrade my GPU than buy another pair of headphones. Now that there is the possibility of the 1080Ti being released towards the end of March, I would be more willing to spend the money on that card than on the LCD-2 unless its gonna have a hugely positive impression on me this coming Tuesday.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am glad you pointed out the fact that the track has very aggressive highs, yet I am still surprised that they weren't harsh for you but merely close to being harsh. I wouldnt call The Element a very bright and tinny amp, but the DT 1990 Pro and their sibilance is something that has been bugging me for quite a lot, in fact I even wrote another e-mail to beyerdynamic concerning this issue. Because listening to this track makes my ears bleed.
> 
> It is annoying even with my Custom One Pro and they are nowhere near as sibilant as the DT 1990 Pro. I was not very eager of the idea to start equing and using de-esser plug-ins to resolve my sibilance issue but looks like I got no other alternative as of right now.
> 
> Thanks for testing, cheers.


Well my setup is kind of designed to manage top end. I am very sensitive to high frequencies to the point where I will get headaches, so as I said before, my setup is very warm and maybe even a tad dark.

I am also on linux which seems to have smoother and cleaner sound than windows. I really doubt it makes a huge difference, but you never know.

The element is a bright amp. That is not even up for debate. Its really weird because believe it or not the cmoy amp is pretty darn neutral and I would even go so far as to say that the cmoy is a better amp. The element for what ever reason is definitely tilted to the bright spectrum.

The DT1990s are VERY bright headphones. Sending a letter to beyerdynamic wont do anything because they were designed to be brighter.

Beyerdynamic (I am just going to call them BD) has a fetish for very sparkly headphones. Its usually not a harsh or sibilant high, but its a very detailed and airy high. The issue is that for those types of headphones is that they like to live on the bleeding edge of harsh highs and well controlled highs.

Any little change in the audio chain will determine whether or not they sound harsh or pleasant. Unfortunately that song with your headphones and your amp is just a bad mix.

Like I said, I have spent thousands of dollars trying to contain and control the highs and even on my system, the highs are very close to being unlistenable.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Before I buy any new headphones I have to solve my problem with the DT 1990 Pro first. And to say the truth I would rather upgrade my GPU than buy another pair of headphones. Now that there is the possibility of the 1080Ti being released towards the end of March, I would be more willing to spend the money on that card than on the LCD-2 unless its gonna have a hugely positive impression on me this coming Tuesday.


Why on earth would you get the 1080ti?

You should get something like the asus ips swift monitor and volt mod your 290x. That way you get freesync. It should also keep you happy until vega comes out and goes on a sale or something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Why on earth would you get the 1080ti?
> 
> You should get something like the asus ips swift monitor and volt mod your 290x. That way you get freesync. It should also keep you happy until vega comes out and goes on a sale or something.


Because he likes Nvidia cards I imagine? Recently I have also preferred green over red.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well my setup is kind of designed to manage top end. I am very sensitive to high frequencies to the point where I will get headaches, so as I said before, my setup is very warm and maybe even a tad dark.
> 
> I am also on linux which seems to have smoother and cleaner sound than windows. I really doubt it makes a huge difference, but you never know.
> 
> The element is a bright amp. That is not even up for debate. Its really weird because believe it or not the cmoy amp is pretty darn neutral and I would even go so far as to say that the cmoy is a better amp. The element for what ever reason is definitely tilted to the bright spectrum.
> 
> The DT1990s are VERY bright headphones. Sending a letter to beyerdynamic wont do anything because they were designed to be brighter.
> 
> Beyerdynamic (I am just going to call them BD) has a fetish for very sparkly headphones. Its usually not a harsh or sibilant high, but its a very detailed and airy high. The issue is that for those types of headphones is that they like to live on the bleeding edge of harsh highs and well controlled highs.
> 
> Any little change in the audio chain will determine whether or not they sound harsh or pleasant. Unfortunately that song with your headphones and your amp is just a bad mix.
> 
> Like I said, I have spent thousands of dollars trying to contain and control the highs and even on my system, the highs are very close to being unlistenable.


I cannot really comment much about the brightness of the Element because I don't have much experience with amplifiers and cannot make any direct comparisons to other amplifiers. I will need to spend more time with it as well as with other amplifiers in order to deduce the brightness differences. But as I have said previously, to me it sounded neutral so far with little to no colouring at all.

The thing with the DT 1990 Pro is that I do understand that they are rather bright because they are the traditional beyerdynamic headphones with their treble, extended highs and all the other typical traits of this manufacturer. Most reviews however praise the fact that the headphones do not have as much treble as the predecessors, almost none of the reviews mentioned fatiguing highs except for one and not a single one mentioned anything concerning sibilance and high degrees of it making the headphone unlistenable. Same applies to the DT 1770 Pro. That being said, the sibilance I experience is physically unbearable, its insane how much sibilance there is using the Balanced pads. Especially when listening to songs with German vocals because of all the ch, sch, tz, tzt sounds which are very prominent in this language. I really doubt that this headphone was initially designed and engineered to sound like this with levels of sibilance which can be considered unhealthy. Why would a company design a headphone whose sibilance is intolerable by a human being, and as I have mentioned previously, I am not the only one who found my pair to be extremely sibilant. While I can understand that this headphone and other beyerdynamics might have peaky highs and treble, I can hardly believe that such aggressive sibilance that goes to such an extreme extent was achieved intentionally by beyerdynamic. I also do not believe in significant differences in human hearing, the differences are slight if existent at all in healthy individuals.

The reason why I would get a 1080Ti is because it is going to be much more powerful, significantly cooler and drastically quieter than my current 290X. The fact that AMD lacks a simple feature like dynamic synchronization and has been only disappointing for the past years does not give me any reasons whatsoever not to transition to Nvidia.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Because he likes Nvidia cards I imagine? Recently I have also preferred green over red.


I'm locked into nVidia because of my monitor (XB270HU). Next upgrade on my docket is gonna be Ryzen if it pans out as well as the rumors are making it look.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well my setup is kind of designed to manage top end. I am very sensitive to high frequencies to the point where I will get headaches, so as I said before, my setup is very warm and maybe even a tad dark.
> 
> I am also on linux which seems to have smoother and cleaner sound than windows. I really doubt it makes a huge difference, but you never know.


Natural sounds in the upper ranges don't bug me much but pure tones drive me nuts.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just had a quick listen with my K7XX and O2 D/A. Its indeed a bit fatiguing to listen to but it doesn't sound like what I would consider sibilant.


The o2 is to blame there, it's a tad bright.

inb4 o2 fanboys jump on me for putting down the O2.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I cannot really comment much about the brightness of the Element because I don't have much experience with amplifiers and cannot make any direct comparisons to other amplifiers. I will need to spend more time with it as well as with other amplifiers in order to deduce the brightness differences. But as I have said previously, to me it sounded neutral so far with little to no colouring at all.
> 
> The thing with the DT 1990 Pro is that I do understand that they are rather bright because they are the traditional beyerdynamic headphones with their treble, extended highs and all the other typical traits of this manufacturer. Most reviews however praise the fact that the headphones do not have as much treble as the predecessors, almost none of the reviews mentioned fatiguing highs except for one and not a single one mentioned anything concerning sibilance and high degrees of it making the headphone unlistenable. Same applies to the DT 1770 Pro. That being said, the sibilance I experience is physically unbearable, its insane how much sibilance there is using the Balanced pads. Especially when listening to songs with German vocals because of all the ch, sch, tz, tzt sounds which are very prominent in this language. I really doubt that this headphone was initially designed and engineered to sound like this with levels of sibilance which can be considered unhealthy. Why would a company design a headphone whose sibilance is intolerable by a human being, and as I have mentioned previously, I am not the only one who found my pair to be extremely sibilant. While I can understand that this headphone and other beyerdynamics might have peaky highs and treble, I can hardly believe that such aggressive sibilance that goes to such an extreme extent was achieved intentionally by beyerdynamic. I also do not believe in significant differences in human hearing, the differences are slight if existent at all in healthy individuals.
> 
> The reason why I would get a 1080Ti is because it is going to be much more powerful, significantly cooler and drastically quieter than my current 290X. The fact that AMD lacks a simple feature like dynamic synchronization and has been only disappointing for the past years does not give me any reasons whatsoever not to transition to Nvidia.


HAHAHAHAHahaha

No. See you are thinking like a smart person with common sense. The audio industry does not work like that. They make headphones for old people who can't hear. Old people generally have more money to spend on expensive headphones and they usually loose a lot of hearing in the upper frequencies.

So a headphone that an old person thinks sounds great will usually make a younger person want to hand themselves with piano wire.

Believe me, the HD800s, the ultrasone edition 10s, pretty much anything made by shure, and even the beyerdynamic T1s just make my ears bleed.

This is not an engineering defect, this is just another case of stupid people messing up a good thing.

Also my point about you wanting the 1080ti had nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia. My point was that you are looking at getting a VERY expensive card that is most likely going to be complete overkill for your monitor.

You could easily get away with a 1070, and you could probably get away with simply overvolting your 290x and simply getting a couple more fans for it or maybe a different cooler.


----------



## pez

Yeah, that song isn't sibilant for me with my Fulla 2 + T50RP MKIIIs.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahaha
> 
> No. See you are thinking like a smart person with common sense. The audio industry does not work like that. They make headphones for old people who can't hear. Old people generally have more money to spend on expensive headphones and they usually loose a lot of hearing in the upper frequencies.
> 
> So a headphone that an old person thinks sounds great will usually make a younger person want to hand themselves with piano wire.
> 
> Believe me, the HD800s, the ultrasone edition 10s, pretty much anything made by shure, and even the beyerdynamic T1s just make my ears bleed.
> 
> This is not an engineering defect, this is just another case of stupid people messing up a good thing.
> 
> Also my point about you wanting the 1080ti had nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia. My point was that you are looking at getting a VERY expensive card that is most likely going to be complete overkill for your monitor.
> 
> You could easily get away with a 1070, and you could probably get away with simply overvolting your 290x and simply getting a couple more fans for it or maybe a different cooler.


It sounds stupid but I always thought the 800's were a tad bright for me until I tried a few different amps & different dacs, with NFB-11 and a few other things they sound great and don't have the sibilance / crazy treble IMO. On things like o2 odac, low end schiit stacks, and the original Lyr though, sound not-so-great. (I'm not old crazy audiophile, only 24)


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahaha
> 
> No. See you are thinking like a smart person with common sense. The audio industry does not work like that. They make headphones for old people who can't hear. Old people generally have more money to spend on expensive headphones and they usually loose a lot of hearing in the upper frequencies.
> 
> So a headphone that an old person thinks sounds great will usually make a younger person want to hand themselves with piano wire.
> 
> Believe me, the HD800s, the ultrasone edition 10s, pretty much anything made by shure, and even the beyerdynamic T1s just make my ears bleed.
> 
> This is not an engineering defect, this is just another case of stupid people messing up a good thing.


^ This. Funny thing is a lot of these old people don't even realize it, like Tyll whose hearing has obviously changed quite a bit in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## Shardnax

My hearing is fine all the way up to 20khz and I don't have any trouble with the treble on the 800S. Granted the peaks at 6/10k are diminished but still.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> My hearing is fine all the way up to 20khz and I don't have any trouble with the treble on the 800S. Granted the peaks at 6/10k are diminished but still.


The 800S is fine, but the stock non s ones are horrible.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The 800S is fine, but the stock non s ones are horrible.


I heard a pair of modded ones, cork inside the cup, super dupont resonator, they were pretty nice off my jot. Nice bottom end and they didn't have the high end issues I have heard in the past from the HD800's.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I heard a pair of modded ones, cork inside the cup, super dupont resonator, they were pretty nice off my jot. Nice bottom end and they didn't have the high end issues I have heard in the past from the HD800's.


The HD800S is an improvement, but I still think they sound pretty thin. If you play them off of a really warm amp, they sound passable. And on that note, I realized yesterday that I don't think I have ever heard the HD800s or S on an OTL amp. That could be interesting, but I doubt it.

The HD800s keep making incremental changes that bring them closer and closer to being good. I am sure sennheiser will figure it out eventually.

At the last head-fi meet I went to, I also got to play around with the jot a lot more than ever before. Holly crap is that a bright amp. I genuinely have no idea how people can stand it. I would venture to say that it is probably the brightest sounding amp schiit has ever made.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> At the last head-fi meet I went to, I also got to play around with the jot a lot more than ever before. Holly crap is that a bright amp. I genuinely have no idea how people can stand it. I would venture to say that it is probably the brightest sounding amp schiit has ever made.


Did it have some warm up time? Not sure if its placebo but I do like mine better when its been on for awhile.

Any thoughts on the soundstage of the Jot? A lot of people notice (me included) that the width is there, but the depth is really compressed.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Did it have some warm up time? Not sure if its placebo but I do like mine better when its been on for awhile.
> 
> Any thoughts on the soundstage of the Jot? A lot of people notice (me included) that the width is there, but the depth is really compressed.


Yeah, I would say it had probably an hour or more to warm up. Warm up time shouldn't affect an amp like the jot. Warm up time usually applies to amps with larger capacitors or capacitors that have a longer charge time.

As for the sound stage....I guess you could say that it was a little flat, but it wasn't that bad. To me the amp was just so freaking bright that it was irrelevant.

Last time I heard the jot, I only got to play around with it for a few minutes, and I heard it with the LCD2s. The jot sounded pretty thin and tinny like all other schiit products and I moved on.

This time I was able to A/B several amps and headphones. They also had the mjolnir, and obviously there were several magnis to play with as well.

The jot (even compared to other schiit amps) was like an octave higher than everything else. It just blew my mind. I tried different headphones, different dacs, different sources, and nothing made a difference. The jot is literally stupid bright.

The only excuse I can make is that it might have been defective, or some magic juju was going on. However the flip side is that everyone who likes the jot says that it does sound different than the other schiit amps, so maybe the whole world is deaf and likes really bright amps.

I have no freaking idea what to think about the jot.

I can however tell you that I did like the mjolnir. If I had been sucked into the crowd of schiit zombies, that would probably be the amp I would choose.


----------



## pez

That was always my biggest criticism of the OG Magni and Modi. The Asgard 2 thankfully shied away from that. Even the Fulla 2 isn't bright like those Magni and Modis were.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Grace m9xx is nice and warm-ish. Heck even my Denon AVR-988 is nice and warm-ish.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HD800S is an improvement, but I still think they sound pretty thin. If you play them off of a really warm amp, they sound passable. And on that note, I realized yesterday that I don't think I have ever heard the HD800s or S on an OTL amp. That could be interesting, but I doubt it.
> 
> The HD800s keep making incremental changes that bring them closer and closer to being good. I am sure sennheiser will figure it out eventually.
> 
> At the last head-fi meet I went to, I also got to play around with the jot a lot more than ever before. Holly crap is that a bright amp. I genuinely have no idea how people can stand it. I would venture to say that it is probably the brightest sounding amp schiit has ever made.


I've heard the same thing from all my friends that have heard the Jot against other stuff. I'm not sure how Zeos said the NFB-11 was on the same level as the Jot's balanced output, when everyone I know says the Jot is a really bright amp. The NFB-11 isn't bright and has a very punchy sound to it, so one would think comparing those two polar-opposites would be hard to say they're both as good as one another despite having much different sound.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I've heard the same thing from all my friends that have heard the Jot against other stuff. I'm not sure how Zeos said the NFB-11 was on the same level as the Jot's balanced output, when everyone I know says the Jot is a really bright amp. The NFB-11 isn't bright and has a very punchy sound to it, so one would think comparing those two polar-opposites would be hard to say they're both as good as one another despite having much different sound.


Welcome to the audiophile world's obsession and constant e-peen stroking of Schiit stuff.

I mean I love my stuff, but I know there's better stuff out there for potentially less money than I paid, but there's something to be said for their tactics, aesthetics and ease of purchasing (in the US anyhow).


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Welcome to the audiophile world's obsession and constant e-peen stroking of Schiit stuff.
> 
> I mean I love my stuff, but I know there's better stuff out there for potentially less money than I paid, but there's something to be said for their tactics, aesthetics and ease of purchasing (in the US anyhow).


Honestly I always thought their stuff was really good, and it's quite good but once I heard other things I was like oh.... I think their marketing and general circle-jerk around them probably helps them sell a lot of units. I agree on their ease of ordering + nice looking site etc.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Honestly I always thought their stuff was really good, and it's quite good but once I heard other things I was like oh.... I think their marketing and general circle-jerk around them probably helps them sell a lot of units. I agree on their ease of ordering + nice looking site etc.


Yep. They took an Apple-esque approach and succeeded...also they sprinkled on the catchy 'Schiit' wordplay and antics as well. I love my stuff from them, but yeah, there's other fish in the sea







.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHahaha
> 
> No. See you are thinking like a smart person with common sense. The audio industry does not work like that. They make headphones for old people who can't hear. Old people generally have more money to spend on expensive headphones and they usually loose a lot of hearing in the upper frequencies.
> 
> So a headphone that an old person thinks sounds great will usually make a younger person want to hand themselves with piano wire.
> 
> Believe me, the HD800s, the ultrasone edition 10s, pretty much anything made by shure, and even the beyerdynamic T1s just make my ears bleed.
> 
> This is not an engineering defect, this is just another case of stupid people messing up a good thing.
> 
> Also my point about you wanting the 1080ti had nothing to do with AMD vs Nvidia. My point was that you are looking at getting a VERY expensive card that is most likely going to be complete overkill for your monitor.
> 
> You could easily get away with a 1070, and you could probably get away with simply overvolting your 290x and simply getting a couple more fans for it or maybe a different cooler.


Well if what you have described is true then I am really disappointed with how things are in this industry. DT 1990 Pro is branded and advertised as a professional studio headphone for mastering, they assume all producers are old man who have hear loss in the higher frequency range? It is ******ed to intentionally flaw and disrupt headphones in order to suit a certain target segment. So if that is truly the case and this is how things are then I regret getting involved in this hobby and spending so much money on it.

I guess audio equipment has to be tested throughout and cherry picked in order to find the desired audio fidelity, something which is hard to do in Switzerland where returns are not allowed and audio-shops barely have any audio hardware up for showcase or trial. At this point I am not sure whether I should dump this hobby altogether or spend even more money and time in order to find hardware which suits me best and fancies my liking.

I got a phone call today from beyerdynamic, they told me to come by to one of their representative retailer here in Switzerland so we can discuss the issues I am experiencing with the headphone and then they will conduct testing using my particular model number. They will then report back and tell me whether I got a faulty model or not, interested to find out what kind of equipment they have there and how they are going to be testing it. Too bad Zug is a 1 hour drive away from my place of residence...

I truly hope I got a faulty headphone.

Can someone recommend DAC/AMP's which tame sibilance and make highs less fatiguing, so more on the warm side of things. (Non-Tube).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well if what you have described is true then I am really disappointed with how things are in this industry. DT 1990 Pro is branded and advertised as a professional studio headphone for mastering, they assume all producers are old man who have hear loss in the higher frequency range? It is ******ed to intentionally flaw and disrupt headphones in order to suit a certain target segment. So if that is truly the case and this is how things are then I regret getting involved in this hobby and spending so much money on it.
> 
> I guess audio equipment has to be tested throughout and cherry picked in order to find the desired audio fidelity, something which is hard to do in Switzerland were returns are not allowed and audio-shops barely have any audio hardware up for showcase or trial. At this point I am not sure whether I should dump this hobby altogether or spend even more money and time in order to find hardware which suits me best and fancies my liking.
> 
> I got a phone call today from beyerdynamic, they told me to come by to one of their representative retailer here in Switzerland so we can discuss the issues I am experiencing with the headphone and then they will conduct testing using my particular model number. They will then report back and tell me whatever I got a faulty model or not, interested to find out what kind of equipment they have there and how they are going to be testing it. Too bad Zug is a 1 hour drive away from my place of residence...
> 
> I truly hope I got a faulty headphone.
> 
> Can someone recommend DAC/AMP's which tame sibilance and make highs less fatiguing, so more on the warm side of things. (Non-Tube).


This is generally the sound signature of Beyerdynamic headphones -- and to be fair when you first started asking about them, you were told that most, if not all of their headphones carry this characteristics.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is generally the sound signature of Beyerdynamic headphones -- and to be fair when you first started asking about them, you were told that most, if not all. of their headphones carry this characteristics.


Yes, that is correct. Yet every review you come across says that it doesn't have the same beyerdynamic signature in its highs like the predecessors. Neither did the forum posts on head-fi indicate anything that I am experiencing. I was always aware of the beyerdynamic sound signature but never thought it would be to such an extreme extent where it makes it for me intolerable, physically. My Custom One Pro sound just fine, but then again according to some people it is a special child and very different to other beyers.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yes, that is correct. Yet every review you come across says that it doesn't have the same beyerdynamic signature in its highs like the predecessors. Neither did the forum posts on head-fi indicate anything that I am experiencing. I was always aware of the beyerdynamic sound signature but never thought it would be to such an extreme extent were it makes it for me intolerable, physically. My Custom One Pro sound just fine, but then again according to some people it is a special child and very different to other beyers.


Indeed. I heard my old pair of DT770s on a Schiit M&M stack and thought it was awful. I think even something like the Schiit Fulla 2 might make your experience more enjoyable. Warmer than both the O2/ODAC and M&M stacks, though others will have to comment on a warmer amp for you. It's really all relative to your budget/overall goals.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I heard my old pair of DT770s on a Schiit M&M stack and thought it was awful. I think even something like the Schiit Fulla 2 might make your experience more enjoyable. Warmer than both the O2/ODAC and M&M stacks, though others will have to comment on a warmer amp for you. It's really all relative to your budget/overall goals.


I recently heard a pair of 770's with alpha dog pads on em, was actually not bad, it seemed the pads brought that treble down a bit. They didn't sound hollow as hell like the DT990 / T70.


----------



## Cybertox

The DT 1990 Pro has less sibilance with the studio reference ear-pads on but you can really hear that these ear-pads are not made for listening but for mastering. The balanced ear pads are a freaking massacre, they slaughter my ears.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> I recently heard a pair of 770's with alpha dog pads on em, was actually not bad, it seemed the pads brought that treble down a bit. They didn't sound hollow as hell like the DT990 / T70.


Yeah, can't say I was ever able to try that combo. They were fine on my system at the time (Asgard 2 piped from a TiHD) and it made me absolutely detest the Modi. Magni + Modi and Asgard 2 + Modi was just not good, IMO.

To put it more bluntly; I'd much rather deal with Creative's crap-tier Windows drivers and the TiHD than the Modi







.


----------



## Cybertox

Well where do I even begin...

Today I went to a professional audio shop in Zürich which had a room for testing sessions. I had the opportunity to try out a wide range of headphones and amplifiers. My initial intentions were to try out the LCD-2 and another pair of the DT 1990 Pro to find out whether I got a faulty pair or not. I ended up trying out more headphones than I could remember including the LCD-2, LCD-4, DT 1990 Pro, DT 1770 Pro, Focal Elear, HD 700 and HD 800s. I focused mainly on listening to the DT 1990 Pro in order to compare them to my pair and see whether there is a difference, I also spent a considerable amount of time with the LCD-2 cause I thought of buying them but the LCD-4 stole my heart. Paired with a HDVD800 they sounded better than anything else that I have heard so far, absolutely amazing sound which in my opinion is unrivalled in this particular price range. I was extremely impressed by the sound fidelity this set-up was able to output, imaging, detail and clarity second to none. I also really like the bass extension of this headphone, very unique and expansive. Everything else sounds like crap compared to the LCD-4 paired with the HDVD800, hell even with an A20 it sounded good but that amp lacked the power needed to drive them to their fullest potential. Is this set-up worth CHF 6000? I dont know, I guess its up to you to decide but I was extremely impressed and it was an experience I am not going to forget. The LCD-2 also sounded pretty good, not as good as the LCD-4 obviously but still very outstanding, and aesthetically speaking I like it more however I cannot deny that the headband made out of carbon for the LCD-4 is sick as hell. But I prefer the overall look of the LCD-2, however I dislike the stock cable. Fortunately enough, the shop also sells a custom one which suits it significantly better. The Focal Elear is a headphone I really appreciate as it is very dark, there is not a single song which is sibilant on that headphone, however the design and build quality is something I didnt like about the headphone. The HD800s were too bright for my liking but still a very good headphone if I can say so myself, cant go too much into detail as I didnt give it enough time as I was too busy making love to the LCD-4.

Now here comes the negative side of things, the pair of DT 1990 Pro at the shop sounds similar to mine, very sibilant, extremely fatiguing highs and unbearable treble. It sounded not as bad with the HDVD800 and even better with the A20 but still, the issues of the highs which bother me so much are still there one way or the other. I had a long talk with the shop owner and he also said that he doesnt understand why beyerdynamic keeps on going after this kind of sound signature despite the fact that the majority of people voiced their negative opinion about it. He also mentioned that he understands my frustration and personally doesn't appreciate beyerdynamic headphones in general. He is in his early fifties and said that he can hear those annoying peaks as much as I can as well as the over-fatiguing sibilance. No matter which warm amp we tried those annoyances were still there. He advised me against software equalization and suggested to simply use a good de-esser in order to combat the sibilance and see how far I can get with that. I also called azone.ch, the place where I got my DT 1990 Pro and got my request to refund denied









It is partially my fault but who the hell manufacturers such unbearable headphones, I have yet to come across a person who says that the DT 1990 Pro do not fatigue him or bother him. So yeah, I am stuck with a pair of headphones which I really like in terms of design and comfort but detest when it comes down to sound.

Some photos of my journey. I had a good 3 hours listening session there, was surprised by how welcome and friendly the staff was. Never did I get any hints of come on man, get out of here already, lol. The guy who constantly went for the cables and other amplifiers is the real MVP, If I were to buy a pair of headphones in the future it would be from them and it would be the LCD-2 with the custom cable.

P.S. They also had the Stax headphones including the high end 700 model but it would have been impolite to stay there for another 3 hours


----------



## Shardnax

You could always try selling or trading them to mitigate the loss.


----------



## Rei86

@Cybertox wow... you did exactly what a scrub like me needs to do. Instead of spending money on garbage and thinking what others opinion and taking it, I really need to go to a shop and audition headphones and amps that I believe will give me the sound that I'm looking.
I'm going to try and set up an appointment with Moon Audio so I can find that bass!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> @Cybertox wow... you did exactly what a scrub like me needs to do. Instead of spending money on garbage and thinking what others opinion and taking it, I really need to go to a shop and audition headphones and amps that I believe will give me the sound that I'm looking.
> I'm going to try and set up an appointment with Moon Audio so I can find that bass!


Bass generally means closed headphones or planars. If I ever move beyond my TH-X00, I will probably upgrade to the HE560 personally.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bass generally means closed headphones or planars. If I ever move beyond my TH-X00, I will probably upgrade to the HE560 personally.


That's why the LCD - 2 has been on list of headphone to buy.... but I really should really try them. Will keep the HE560 in mind also as another set to try out.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Bass generally means closed headphones or planars. If I ever move beyond my TH-X00, I will probably upgrade to the HE560 personally.


Good luck with the HE-560s. I have tried to make them sound as open as the HE-500s and can't seem to make any headway.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Good luck with the HE-560s. I have tried to make them sound as open as the HE-500s and can't seem to make any headway.


Eh, personally I don't mind that at all. After all, both the TH-X00 and LCD-2 are not exactly open sounding headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> That's why the LCD - 2 has been on list of headphone to buy.... but I really should really try them. Will keep the HE560 in mind also as another set to try out.


I haven't been a fan of the LCD-2 since post fazor personally.


----------



## pez

I really should schedule and make a trip over to Moon Audio to try out some stuff myself.

Cybertox, don't take that statement before as me blaming you for it, but if I had known you couldn't get a refund, I would have strongly suggested that trip you made yesterday much more.

People who bought the DT 1990 Pro most likely either were already fans of the Beyer sound signature, or 'love it' because they spent so much money on it. That happens quite a bit in this world. I give you huge props for not falling victim to that and understanding that you do not like it.

Would eBay be an option for you? Or as someone mentioned to try and sell it/trade it to the shop if they do that sort of thing. Especially if you plan on making a purchase in their shop.


----------



## cainy1991

Hey all.

Thought I would post back about my pads I ordered, now that they have arrived.

The brainwavz HM5 memory foam pads are as awesome as expected(rather tricky to get on though)

But the surprise is the $6 beyer rip off pads I ordered from ebay from user "battery_sky" are actually pretty decent..
They are about 20x better than the stock akg pads...
So if your using some k240's and want something other than the rock hard stock pads... there ya go.


----------



## pez

Speaking of pads:

Tried out the pads that OC'ing Noob recommended here.

Got to try these on the EE-MUs with the Ebony cups and the Teak cups. I didn't care for the Ebonies with the stock pads, but these pads greatly improved them, IMO. With the Teak cups however, I believe it took away too much bass, though it increased the soudnstage a bit. To add, it got rid of that pesky mid-high peak that's there on the EE-MUs with both cups.

However, my experience with them on my TH-X00 was less preferred. I didn't switch out cups (maybe I'll do that when they go on drop again) so I've only got pad experience. It increased soundstage a bit, but made the music less intimate and forward. It also tamed the bass, and I actually didn't care for that at all. I'd say it made the sound a bit hollow, honestly. So for now, I highly prefer the stock pads. Would love to play around with cups eventually. I even wish Fostex would sell the cups separately for the fostex as I'm super interested in what the Purpleheart cups sound like.


----------



## Cybertox

Yesterday I visited the same shop but brought my equipment with me, namely my DT 1990 Pro and The Element. I was able to test both of the DT 1990 Pro with the same amp simultaneously, only to find out that both headphones are very similar as they should be but mine was a bit less sibilant, I guess that was due to the fact that mine were burned in a bit more. So yeah, my headphones sound the way they are supposed to sound but that doesnt really suit me cause I simply cannot tolerate such a bright headphone with this type of highs, fatiguing treble and insane sibilance. Even with a warm amp like the Burson Soloist SL MKII they both sounded too sibilant for my liking. Generally I found out that I prefer warmer headphones and amplifiers, brightness is not my thing whatsoever when it comes down to audio hardware. Right now I am really not sure what to do with my headphones, try to sell them, keep them and try using de-essers, or whatever else there is as an alternative. I dont think I will be buying any beyerdynamic products in the future, throughout my testings at the audio shop I found out that the A20 beyerdynamic amp is extremely weak when it comes down to driving headphones, had to turn the volume all the way up in order to get audible levels of volume on pretty much every non-beyerdynamic headphone.

My Element from JDS Labs however surprised me in a positive way, it sounded great with all the headphones I had the opportunity to test and was able to drive them all easily on low gain, not even once did I have to touch the high gain switch. Very powerful amp for its size I must say. Of course there were better amplifiers/DACs at the audio shop but they were all in a significantly higher price range. In all I am satisfied with the amplifier and how it performed with various headphones, unfortunately that is something I cannot say about the DT 1990 Pro, sounded way too sibilant and fatiguing regardless of ear-pads and amplifiers.

I also gave the HD 800S some more time during this session, I dont like this headphone at all, brights, flat and lacks bass. It has a slick design and a comfortable build but thats about it. I dont understand how such a headphone can cost $1850, I guess there are people out there who are buying them. Sennheiser products in my opinion are very overpriced, they always use cheap materials even on higher-end gear and sky-rocket their prices only because of their brand name. The HDVD 800 is a very good amplifier, dont get me wrong, I really liked this amplifier with most headphones but come on, this thing doesnt cost $2000. So yeah didnt like the HD 800S at all, and as far as I am aware the HD 800 is even worse.

All of my focus however was on the LCD line-up from Audeze. As soon as I was done realising that my DT 1990 Pro sound the way they were intended to sound and that I am screwed, I said to myself the hell with that lets listen to some headphones which I genuinely enjoy. I listened to the LCD-2, LCD-X and LCD-4 for an extended period of time. I was at the shop for 3 hours, lol. I was able to test the LCD-2 with its standard cable and with a custom blue Audeze cable which I like considerably more, not because of the audio improvement it provided but because of its build quality and form which is miles better than that awful standard cable that is provided with the headphone. All of these headphones are the newer fazor models. I must say that I didnt like the LCD-X as much as the other two, its a tad too bright for me, has too much bass for my liking and is less controlled. The LCD-2 is the model which got most of my attention and time, I tried it with both cables and like the custom blue one from Audeze drastically more, I cant stand that stock cable. I really enjoyed the headphone, its a lot of fun, is rather warm, has a contrastive bass and a very nice soundstage but imaging and detail as well as clarity is something that lacked, especially for a price of CHF 1200. But in all I really like the headphone, the ear-pads while comfortable are too warm and make your ears sweat, its also a bit heavy but that is something which doesnt bother me as much. So after enjoying the headphone and really liking it I decided to try the the LCD-4 again. Wow, so much better, its hard to put it in words, every single aspect in terms of audio fidelity is tremendously better and there is nothing that the headphone lacks. It is still heavy and has very warm ear-pads but in terms of sound output it has no flaws. Very warm, loads of fun, perfect amount of bass, very precise and wide sound stage, very clear and distinctive imaging, the detail is just there and you hear every single aspect of a track, nothing goes unnoticed. I asked myself how can I aim to get an LCD-2 knowing that there is the LCD-4 which is so much better, I simply cannot buy a headphone knowing that there is the same model in the higher-end line-up which is so much better in every single way. So this kind of made me not like the LCD-2 as much as I used to. After listening to the LCD-4 I simply grabbed my equipment and went home.

While testing the DT 1990 Pro's I also was given the new Amiron Home and the closed DT 1770 Pro. The Amiron Home is a very comfortable and light headphone, doesnt clam much on the ears and is like a feather on your head, you dont even feel like you are wearing a headphone. It is also the warmest beyerdynamic headphone, however it maintains its signature high peaks and fatiguing highs. I guess its my favourite higher-end beyerdynamic headphone, but to say the truth I do not like any of the higher-end beyerdynamics, my truly favourite beyerdynamic which I can listen to is the Custom One Pro which I had for years now. The DT 1770 Pro is just awful, didn't like it whatsoever, inferior to the Amiron and the DT 1990 Pro in every aspect except for maybe the bass and its extension, as sibilant as the other two if not more. Amiron Home is the less sibilant out of the three. Another dude who was also there because his HD 800S needed repairs bought the Amiron Home, he told me the headphone is considerably better and more appealing that the HD 650s that he has, I told him whatever suits you best but I cant stand those high-peaks and frustratingly annoying sibilance, it didnt look like it bothered him all that much but he did admit he could hear the highs that annoy me so much. The type of musics he listened to also was very easy on the highs, I always test headphone with tracks which have aggressive highs and vocals with sibilance. German vocals are very good ways of testing peaks, highs and sibilance on headphones. On the DT 1990 Pro I experienced ear rape when listening to German vocals, with the LCD-4 I was able to throughly enjoy them. I wouldn't recommend the higher-end high-end beyerdynamics to anyone unless they are very tolerable towards such frontal highs with high and bright peaks. DT 1770 Pro, DT 1990 Pro, Amiron Home, all way too sibilant and I cannot recommend them.

Once again I missed out on trying out the Stax set-ups...

Enjoy these photos I took yesterday:


----------



## pez

Cybertox, does that shop have the SR-007 or SR-009?

I have a feeling you may really like them based on how you like the Audeze headphones.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cybertox, does that shop have the SR-007 or SR-009?
> 
> I have a feeling you may really like them based on how you like the Audeze headphones.


Audeze's stuff sounds nothing like the 009 lol..


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Audeze's stuff sounds nothing like the 009 lol..


Well that's not really what I said, is it?

The signatures are warm, it's got a great bass and it's not bright. If you read his post that's kinda what he's looking for.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well that's not really what I said, is it?
> 
> The signatures are warm, it's got a great bass and it's not bright. If you read his post that's kinda what he's looking for.


That's not what the 009 sounds like, it's like an HD800 on steroids in terms of detail in the mids & treble, with MUCH less punch in the low end.
The LCD lineup is quite a bit darker sounding than the 009. I got to spend 2 days at a buddies house with Stax 007 mark 1 and 009 on a KGHSSV Carbon, LCD-2F, LCD-XC, EL8 closed & open, and none of them sound like 009. (Spent time with LCD-3F in the past, more lively & refined sounding LCD-2 basically.)


----------



## pez

I don't remember either the 007 or 009 being bass light to the point I would even put them in the same arena. I remember liking the 007 much more when I head them, but it was more in a sense of compared to the 009 and their price difference type of situation.

It's been a while, so maybe @Tjj226 Angel can tell me if I'm being crazy or not.

To add: I'm not a huge LCD-anything fan, either. I found them considerably darker and less detailed and overall though 'meh' in comparison to other things I had heard that day.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cybertox, does that shop have the SR-007 or SR-009?
> 
> I have a feeling you may really like them based on how you like the Audeze headphones.


No, unfortunately they do not have those. Right now I am distancing myself from this "hobby", everything is way too expensive and not worth the price increases. I like the LCD-2 but not enough to spend $1200 on them. I love the LCD-4 but even if I had 4K cash to f-word up on a new toy I still wouldn't do that, the headphone while the best I have ever heard so far is still not worth to me such an amount of money. So at this point I am just refraining from any possible purchases of any new headphones or amplifiers. Too bad there were no DT 1990 Pro around at the shop back when I was considering buying them, there were like 4-5 reviews and 2 unboxing videos on YouTube by the time I was interested in buying the headphone. I took the risk and ended up cashing out CHF 600 on a headphone I cannot listen to. Should have tried the DT1770 Pro first, it was released earlier, basing on that I could have realised that I dont really want a DT 1990 Pro.

I can try selling them but meh, cannot be bothered and really doubt I will be able to sell them conveniently. Also Ricardo.ch has a ******ed registration process and other websites for selling goods lack users.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> No, unfortunately they do not have those. Right now I am distancing myself from this "hobby", everything is way too expensive and not worth the price increases. I like the LCD-2 but not enough to spend $1200 on them. I love the LCD-4 but even if I had 4K cash to f-word up on a new toy I still wouldn't do that, the headphone while the best I have ever heard so far is still not worth to me such an amount of money. So at this point I am just refraining from any possible purchases of any new headphones or amplifiers. Too bad there were no DT 1990 Pro around at the shop back when I was considering buying them, there were like 4-5 reviews and 2 unboxing videos on YouTube by the time I was interested in buying the headphone. I took the risk and ended up cashing out CHF 600 on a headphone I cannot listen to. Should have tried the DT1770 Pro first, it was released earlier, basing on that I could have realised that I dont really want a DT 1990 Pro.
> 
> I can try selling them but meh, cannot be bothered and really doubt I will be able to sell them conveniently. Also Ricardo.ch has a ******ed registration process and other websites for selling goods lack users.


That's understandable. Hopefully you find some happy medium here. Maybe some EQ'ing can do some good for your situation here.


----------



## caenlen

If anyone is interested, Monolith 1060 is in stock for the first time as of today. I had a $250 Monoprice credit to use up. Always impressed with Monoprice's audio products, this looks to be quite amazing, it also folds very flat and has a flat travel case, so if I end up loving the sound signature it will definitely be coming to Europe with me.

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050

I will be posting a video review in first or second week of March, Fulla 2 will be my dac/amp for all the testing. Cheers.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Monolith 1060 is in stock for the first time as of today. I had a $250 Monoprice credit to use up. Always impressed with Monoprice's audio products, this looks to be quite amazing, it also folds very flat and has a flat travel case, so if I end up loving the sound signature it will definitely be coming to Europe with me.
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050
> 
> I will be posting a video review in first or second week of March, Fulla 2 will be my dac/amp for all the testing. Cheers.


Welcome back.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone is interested, Monolith 1060 is in stock for the first time as of today. I had a $250 Monoprice credit to use up. Always impressed with Monoprice's audio products, this looks to be quite amazing, it also folds very flat and has a flat travel case, so if I end up loving the sound signature it will definitely be coming to Europe with me.
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050
> 
> I will be posting a video review in first or second week of March, Fulla 2 will be my dac/amp for all the testing. Cheers.


Back from the dead!









Those 1060's do look nice. but do you think the Fulla 2 is the right amp to test planar's with?

I wish Monoprice had some distribution in Europe, kind of hard to get your hands on their gear over here.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Back from the dead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those 1060's do look nice. but do you think the Fulla 2 is the right amp to test planar's with?
> 
> I wish Monoprice had some distribution in Europe, kind of hard to get your hands on their gear over here.


Fulla 2 powered the Fostex T50/20/40 RP MK3 with room to spare, and honestly it sounded better than what the Vali 2 was doing for those same cans, so more power is important yes, and this is a little beefier than that lineup... but we will see what happens, I need to stay portable... so if Fulla 2 does not do them justice, then I will indeed return them and stick with my SHP-9500/8324 combo.

I'd love to get my hands on a Magni 2 Uber soon (used) just to test it between both Fulla 2 and some nice wattage. smile.gif Sadly, I have had ads up to buy one for two weeks now in preparation for this launch day, and still no hits.

Oh well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't remember either the 007 or 009 being bass light to the point I would even put them in the same arena. I remember liking the 007 much more when I head them, but it was more in a sense of compared to the 009 and their price difference type of situation.
> 
> It's been a while, so maybe @Tjj226 Angel can tell me if I'm being crazy or not.
> 
> To add: I'm not a huge LCD-anything fan, either. I found them considerably darker and less detailed and overall though 'meh' in comparison to other things I had heard that day.


009s are bass light and IMO don't sound all that great.

The 007s get a bad rep because there is a higher end SS stax amp that makes them sound totally bass light, and the tube amps make them sound moderately bassy. The BHSE that we heard definitely brings out more bass, so to you they have enough bass to make your happy.

As far as bass goes though, HE-60 ftw. And you can find them for the same price as used 007s. Obviously they are far more rare.

However if you compare any of the stax headphones to a good planar, obviously the electrostats will sound bass light. Thats why I am really hoping hifiman will get their act together with the HE-1000s because they do actually sound like a cross between electrostatics and planar magnetics.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh cool, there's an Antlion rep on the forums now!
> 
> And in other news, I love my KZ ZST's even more now that I've had my hair cut... No more fighting pretty much a year's worth of growth when trying to get the wires around my ears properly ^_^


I have some IEM's you may want to try. They just came out, I had them on pre-order, $25 USD.

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NH9Q0DS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I own 5 IEM's (all very budget), and this one blows them out of the water. I may include a quick review on it when I do my review for the Monolith 1060's.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have some IEM's you may want to try. They just came out, I had them on pre-order, $25 USD.
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01NH9Q0DS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I own 5 IEM's (all very budget), and this one blows them out of the water. I may include a quick review on it when I do my review for the Monolith 1060's.


I'm good on IEM's, but thanks for mentioning them! More than happy with my Tennmak Pro's


----------



## Cybertox

1080Ti launching in March, I guess that is a goodbye to all the headphones and amplifiers, lol.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> 1080Ti launching in March, I guess that is a goodbye to all the headphones and amplifiers, lol.


I'd wait to see what rx 490x can do when it comes out late summer. AMD undercut Intel and just sucker punched them, $380 for ryzen that matches Intel $1500 flagship.

Nvidia is about to get punched next.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'd wait to see what rx 490x can do when it comes out late summer. AMD undercut Intel and just sucker punched them, $380 for ryzen that matches Intel $1500 flagship.
> 
> Nvidia is about to get punched next.


I am transitioning to Nvidia regardless of what kind of hardware AMD releases. We saw how AMD promised a lot and then under delivered with its previous line-up, there is no reason for it not to happen again. CPUs are a different story. The drivers, features and games support is why I am going Nvidia over AMD, not the price per performance ratio.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am transitioning to Nvidia regardless of what kind of hardware AMD releases. We saw how AMD promised a lot and then under delivered with its previous line-up, there is no reason for it not to happen again. CPUs are a different story. The drivers, features and games support is why I am going Nvidia over AMD, not the price per performance ratio.


I have tried to support AMD but just not feeling it this time around.

To be precise, AMD's flagship is on par with Intel's previous gen $1K flagship or so it would seem. They are not on par with the 6950X, they are close to the 5960X.

The feature set is perfect for gamers and light content production. So while IPC may be at 5960X levels, missing quad channel memory and some other features leave Intel for heavier workloads.

Hopefully the success of Ryzen prevents another Intel price increase for Skylake-X. The X299 platform or whatever they call it supporting 44 PCIe lanes is probably the feature I am most excited about.

Then to retire a build and send it out in a blaze of ln2 bathed glory for HWbot.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am transitioning to Nvidia regardless of what kind of hardware AMD releases. We saw how AMD promised a lot and then under delivered with its previous line-up, there is no reason for it not to happen again. CPUs are a different story. The drivers, features and games support is why I am going Nvidia over AMD, not the price per performance ratio.


This is a fair argument, I too choose Nvidia simply because it allows for overclocking my monitor easier, even my laptop a simple two clicks in Nvidia control panel took me from 75hz to 100hz.







AMD control panel even though it offers it now is really buggy.

On topic, my Monolith 1060's just shipped, so eat it admins you can't get mad at us for going off topic now!!! Yeah eat it I said!!!


----------



## iARDAs

Guys what is the difference between the two?

https://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT-990-Pro-250-Professional-Acoustically-Applications/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1487957708&sr=8-1&keywords=Beyerdynamic+DT990+PRO+250ohm

https://www.amazon.com/Beyerdynamic-DT990-PRO-250ohm-Straight/dp/B010IJ9W1U/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1487957708&sr=8-2&keywords=Beyerdynamic+DT990+PRO+250ohm

Just color? and it makes a 60$ difference?


----------



## Cybertox

If the DT 1990 Pro are too sibilant for me, then the DT 990 Pro must be a complete horror. I shiver thinking about those highs, peaks and that ear-bleeding sibilance. I dont think I would ever have the courage to even try this headphone.

The difference is simple, one is a limited edition headphone and the other one is a regular production model.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If the DT 1990 Pro are too sibilant for me, then the DT 990 Pro must be a complete horror. I shiver thinking about those highs, peaks and that ear-bleeding sibilance. I dont think I would ever have the courage to even try this headphone.
> 
> The difference is simple, one is a limited edition headphone and the other one is a regular production model.


The store you are testing these headphones at must be using the wrong amp. Beyerdynamic T90 for example is famous for being extremely shilly nails on chalkboard highs, and it is when I used it with Magni 2 Uber Modi Multibit combo, but when I used it with my Schiit Fulla 2, the highs were tamed very nicely, honestly almost perfect combo with Fulla 2.

You can take almost any mid range or high end headphone and find a amp that will pair well with it, pairing is all that matters.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The store you are testing these headphones at must be using the wrong amp. Beyerdynamic T90 for example is famous for being extremely shilly nails on chalkboard highs, and it is when I used it with Magni 2 Uber Modi Multibit combo, but when I used it with my Schiit Fulla 2, the highs were tamed very nicely, honestly almost perfect combo with Fulla 2.
> 
> You can take almost any mid range or high end headphone and find a amp that will pair well with it, pairing is all that matters.


Yeah, no.

The shop has more than twenty amplifiers available for testing, while I havent used them all. Beyerdynamic headphones are all way too sibilant and aggressive in the highs and in the peaks regardless of the amplifier that they are paired with, this is something I have already explained in one of my previous posts. I also fail to see how the beyerdynamic headphones can pair better on anything other than the A2 anyways. You simply cannot make a bright headphone warm or darker by pairing it with a certain amp, not at all. In fact, as one of the workers I talked to at the shop said that ear-pads have a higher effect on how the headphone sounds than any amplifier and I entirely agree with him. The only thing which tends to make a noticeable difference in terms of sibilance is changing the ear-pads on the DT 1990 Pro from balanced to studio reference. Even pairing it with the A2 which is the best amplifier to pair beyerdynamic headphones with, the difference in the higher frequencies is not significant enough. You cannot tame headphones with excessive amounts of sibilance with amplifiers, with ear-pads you can to a certain extent. Software adjustment is what implements the biggest taming, however it distorts and affects other sound elements of the headphone more than it should in a negative way.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If the DT 1990 Pro are too sibilant for me, then the DT 990 Pro must be a complete horror. I shiver thinking about those highs, peaks and that ear-bleeding sibilance. I dont think I would ever have the courage to even try this headphone.
> 
> The difference is simple, one is a limited edition headphone and the other one is a regular production model.


Nope.

The DT990s are very "sparkly" at the top end, but no where near as bad as the 1990s.

And then the DT880s are fairly mild.

The worst offender IMO is the T1. That thing just lives in the 15-20KHZ range.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The DT990s are very "sparkly" at the top end, but no where near as bad as the 1990s.
> 
> And then the DT880s are fairly mild.
> 
> The worst offender IMO is the T1. That thing just lives in the 15-20KHZ range.


Every single review I read mentioned the fact that the DT 1990 has a lot less treble and is far less fatiguing than its predecessor namely the DT 990. So no idea where you are coming from, have you even tried the DT 1990 Pro?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> The DT990s are very "sparkly" at the top end, but no where near as bad as the 1990s.
> 
> And then the DT880s are fairly mild.
> 
> The worst offender IMO is the T1. That thing just lives in the 15-20KHZ range.


Sorry you guys feel that way, I hope you get to try a Beyerdynamic T90 and Schiit Fulla 2 combo someday, it stopped the spike in treble for me and was a truly lovely combo to listen to, sometimes 1-5 grand amps aren't the only answer Mr. Switzerland store.







Fulla 2 is a special little cookie.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah, no.
> 
> The shop has more than twenty amplifiers available for testing, while I havent used them all. Beyerdynamic headphones are all way too sibilant and aggressive in the highs and in the peaks regardless of the amplifier that they are paired with, this is something I have already explained in one of my previous posts. I also fail to see how the beyerdynamic headphones can pair better on anything other than the A2 anyways. *You simply cannot make a bright headphone warm or darker by pairing it with a certain amp, not at all.* In fact, as one of the workers I talked to at the shop said that ear-pads have a higher effect on how the headphone sounds than any amplifier and I entirely agree with him. The only thing which tends to make a noticeable difference in terms of sibilance is changing the ear-pads on the DT 1990 Pro from balanced to studio reference. Even pairing it with the A2 which is the best amplifier to pair beyerdynamic headphones with, the difference in the higher frequencies is not significant enough. You cannot tame headphones with excessive amounts of sibilance with amplifiers, with ear-pads you can to a certain extent. Software adjustment is what implements the biggest taming, however it distorts and affects other sound elements of the headphone more than it should in a negative way.


Nope.

This is just false. And that store employee should be fired on the spot.

If you are comparing a bland SS amp to another bland SS amp, then of course you won't hear any difference. Find some amps that use discrete circuitry and start playing around with weird designs, and you will notice a much larger range of differences.

Obviously you could move to a hybrid, OTL, or Transformer coupled tube amp and have a whole other world to play around in.

While its true that you can't find an amp that will change the DT1990s into an LCD-4, you can definitely find some amps that do some pretty magical things.

Whats funny is that finding an amp to tame your headphones is not hard. Just look for an amp with a bit of roll off on the top end.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sorry you guys feel that way, I hope you get to try a Beyerdynamic T90 and Schiit Fulla 2 combo someday, it stopped the spike in treble for me and was a truly lovely combo to listen to, sometimes 1-5 grand amps aren't the only answer Mr. Switzerland store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fulla 2 is a special little cookie.


BTW, you should try out the cmoy amp. I forgot how good this thing sounds with proper 9v batteries.

And I also agree that 1K+ amps are not the answer.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> BTW, you should try out the cmoy amp. I forgot how good this thing sounds with proper 9v batteries.
> 
> And I also agree that 1K+ amps are not the answer.


Grabbed me a cmoy amp just now, 11x gain option + polar bear tin, came to $35 total, shipped. Says to choose the other option if your headphone is under 75 ohms, but I doubt that applies to planar magnetic, since I need all the horsepower I can get with planar.

Not sure, anyway, here is link http://www.lucidlaboratories.com/shop-1/cmoy-headphone-amplifier ^^ looking forward to it arriving


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Grabbed me a cmoy amp just now, 11x gain option + polar bear tin, came to $35 total, shipped. Says to choose the other option if your headphone is under 75 ohms, but I doubt that applies to planar magnetic, since I need all the horsepower I can get with planar.
> 
> Not sure, anyway, here is link http://www.lucidlaboratories.com/shop-1/cmoy-headphone-amplifier ^^ looking forward to it arriving


When I say to try something out, I mean keep an eye out for it at a meet. I don't mean go and immediately buy the darn thing









The problem is that I doubt very seriously it will power planar magnetic headphones. IDK though. I haven't had a chance to mess with those monoprice planar magnetic headphones. They seem efficient enough, so you should be fine.

The nice thing about the cmoy is that its battery powered, so you get a nice clean DC voltage (relatively speaking) for power.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When I say to try something out, I mean keep an eye out for it at a meet. I don't mean go and immediately buy the darn thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that I doubt very seriously it will power planar magnetic headphones. IDK though. I haven't had a chance to mess with those monoprice planar magnetic headphones. They seem efficient enough, so you should be fine.
> 
> The nice thing about the cmoy is that its battery powered, so you get a nice clean DC voltage (relatively speaking) for power.


Well the guys email on this Lucid Labs website does not work. SO I think I may have just gotten scammed... just called my credit card to have it monitored to be safe... egh.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Grabbed me a cmoy amp just now, 11x gain option + polar bear tin, came to $35 total, shipped. Says to choose the other option if your headphone is under 75 ohms, but I doubt that applies to planar magnetic, since I need all the horsepower I can get with planar.
> 
> Not sure, anyway, here is link http://www.lucidlaboratories.com/shop-1/cmoy-headphone-amplifier ^^ looking forward to it arriving












Your impulsiveness never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your impulsiveness never ceases to amaze me.


It's only $35... sorry if you guys are broke, but $35 means nothing to me...

Now I remember why I left these forums... heh. Later gaters.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's only $35... sorry if you guys are broke, but $35 means nothing to me...
> 
> Now I remember why I left these forums... heh. Later gaters.










Chill buddy, didn't mean to offend you. Was just having a laugh.

It wasn't about the cost anyway. Just Tjj mentioning the amp and you saying you bought it in the post right after it was kind of funny.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It's only $35... sorry if you guys are broke, but $35 means nothing to me...
> 
> Now I remember why I left these forums... heh. Later gaters.


Ah. no.

See when you get to where I am. 35 bucks is enough to buy nicer capacitors, or tubes, or hundreds of other things.

But hey, keep an eye on your credit card for sure. 35 bucks is a bit on the cheap side. A good cmoy shipped to your house is usually around 50 bucks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah. no.
> 
> See when you get to where I am. 35 bucks is enough to buy nicer capacitors, or tubes, or hundreds of other things.
> 
> But hey, keep an eye on your credit card for sure. 35 bucks is a bit on the cheap side. A good cmoy shipped to your house is usually around 50 bucks.


That logic doesn't apply to me because high end will never apply to me, I'd rather travel the world, etc.

Email finally went through and he cancelled and refunded me already, I doubt it is more powerful than my Fulla 2, so I am not sure what the point would be.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> This is just false. And that store employee should be fired on the spot.
> 
> If you are comparing a bland SS amp to another bland SS amp, then of course you won't hear any difference. Find some amps that use discrete circuitry and start playing around with weird designs, and you will notice a much larger range of differences.
> 
> Obviously you could move to a hybrid, OTL, or Transformer coupled tube amp and have a whole other world to play around in.
> 
> While its true that you can't find an amp that will change the DT1990s into an LCD-4, you can definitely find some amps that do some pretty magical things.
> 
> Whats funny is that finding an amp to tame your headphones is not hard. Just look for an amp with a bit of roll off on the top end.


You cannot call high end SS amplifiers "bland", neutral maybe but not bland. I said it once and I am going to say it again, you cannot tame the sibilance with an amplifier, I am talking from the experience I had at the audio store. When interchanging amplifiers and listening to the same headphone using different amplifiers simultaneously, I did not notice any significant changes in the highs or in the degree of sibilance. The most noticeable difference was almost always in the bass and its extension, the mids and lows also had to some extent certain differences in sound but nothing drastic. Of course they didn't have any crazy coloured amplifiers there but that is for obvious reasons. At that time I was also focusing more on the warmer amplifiers because they were the only ones which changed the sound towards the direction I am searching for. Out of everything I did, changing the ear-pads on the DT 1990 Pro affected the highs and the tolerance of the peaks the most. I am not the one to judge who has to be fired and who not but I guess a professional audio store has an idea who to hire. The employee was middle-aged and definitely demonstrated throughout knowledge during my interaction with him and I tend to believe such people a lot more, especially when my experience and findings coincide with what they state. He is also not the only person who voiced that, many other reputable personas stated similar findings. So I prefer to believe such people more than just some random users on a forum making claims.

I must agree with Caenlen about the higher-end audio hardware, similar to what I have mentioned previously, the price increases are simply not worth it and the high-end products are to me personally not worth the amount that is being asked for them, this is also one of the reasons why I am not eager to take this hobby any further.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My own pair of ebony cups will arrive Monday. So excited!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My own pair of ebony cups will arrive Monday. So excited!


I wasn't aware the TH-X00 had interchangeable cups, that is awesome ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That logic doesn't apply to me because high end will never apply to me, I'd rather travel the world, etc.
> 
> Email finally went through and he cancelled and refunded me already, I doubt it is more powerful than my Fulla 2, so I am not sure what the point would be.


Portability.


----------



## Aventadoor

Finally got to hear HD800S, Elear, HEX V2, HEK (again) and also MrSpeakers Ether Flow!
Just like I expected, nothing really trumps down a modified HD650.
I was kinda dissapointed with Focal Elear, but they did sound the most live, or like a speaker, compared to the rest.
They also had some kinda annoying brightness/siblanceish to them...
Ether Flow was really disappointing. They just sounded like... nothing?








HD800S & HEX V2 was nice.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> If the DT 1990 Pro are too sibilant for me, then *the DT 990 Pro must be a complete horror*. I shiver thinking about those highs, peaks and that ear-bleeding sibilance. I dont think I would ever have the courage to even try this headphone.
> 
> The difference is simple, one is a limited edition headphone and the other one is a regular production model.


I have the DT990/600 Premium and I'm one of those who enjoy sparkly highs, I also have the DT770/250 Pro and I DO thoroughly enjoy them. Also have the original HD800 and I have no problem with it with the music I listen to with it.....more tilted towards orchestral piece, new age and some chamber music. I HAD the LCD2 and found it too dark for my liking, would I go so far as to say it was horrible/awful? No, I'd not as I do understand some prefer darker and/or warmer sound.

IFyou find the HD800 and Beyerdynamic house sound to be too sparkly, you've obviously not tried Grado, especially the GS1000i which I have on now, listening to some DSD tracks while I type this message. While I can afford to buy Intel and nVidia, my next build would most likely be a full AMD setup with a Ryzen 1700X/1800X + X370/X300 mobo + Vega 10. I thank AMD for being around to provide competition, hopefully Intel would get its act together and provide something innovative down the road, and perhaps force Intel to lower the price of their CPU's which are far too expensive......they've been gouging the market for years now. As for GPU, not at all keen on nVidia's offerings, gonna see what Vega 10 brings to the table. IF it hits performance level of about GTX1080Ti level, I'd be all over it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wasn't aware the TH-X00 had interchangeable cups, that is awesome ^^


I believe all the cups on the Fostex TH, E-MU Wood, Denon 5/7K, and Lawton are all interchangeable.


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe

I may do a IEM youtube video next week actually, I just was offered this $100 IEM for free basically, which brings my total IEM number to 5,
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KZTHV1Q/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Guy on head fi is trading me my custom cable for it, to be fair I did pay $30 for the cable, but I honestly never use it, so meh, win win for me. Will be interesting to compare it to something low end like the Fiio F3 IEM's that just came out. Also since IEM's break usually after a couple years of heavy use, its nice to have a few in my collection.


----------



## Lays




----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the DT990/600 Premium and I'm one of those who enjoy sparkly highs, I also have the DT770/250 Pro and I DO thoroughly enjoy them. Also have the original HD800 and I have no problem with it with the music I listen to with it.....more tilted towards orchestral piece, new age and some chamber music. I HAD the LCD2 and found it too dark for my liking, would I go so far as to say it was horrible/awful? No, I'd not as I do understand some prefer darker and/or warmer sound.
> 
> IFyou find the HD800 and Beyerdynamic house sound to be too sparkly, you've obviously not tried Grado, especially the GS1000i which I have on now, listening to some DSD tracks while I type this message. While I can afford to buy Intel and nVidia, my next build would most likely be a full AMD setup with a Ryzen 1700X/1800X + X370/X300 mobo + Vega 10. I thank AMD for being around to provide competition, hopefully Intel would get its act together and provide something innovative down the road, and perhaps force Intel to lower the price of their CPU's which are far too expensive......they've been gouging the market for years now. As for GPU, not at all keen on nVidia's offerings, gonna see what Vega 10 brings to the table. IF it hits performance level of about GTX1080Ti level, I'd be all over it.


A good selection of source material should always be at the top of the list when testing audio gear. Testing stuff out with badly recorded or mastered tracks, or tracks that tend on the annoying, is like testing image quality of a display with a junk signal. That's how I look at it anyway.

I'm likely going that route myself. I want to wait it out for reviews and give the platform a little time to mature before hopping aboard though. Since I've got a GS monitor I'll be sticking with nVidia for my GPU but, I'm hoping AMD does well with Vega. I've been missing the days when AMD and nVidia were actively competing and prices were <=$500 for the flagship cards.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have the DT990/600 Premium and I'm one of those who enjoy sparkly highs, I also have the DT770/250 Pro and I DO thoroughly enjoy them. Also have the original HD800 and I have no problem with it with the music I listen to with it.....more tilted towards orchestral piece, new age and some chamber music. I HAD the LCD2 and found it too dark for my liking, would I go so far as to say it was horrible/awful? No, I'd not as I do understand some prefer darker and/or warmer sound.
> 
> IFyou find the HD800 and Beyerdynamic house sound to be too sparkly, you've obviously not tried Grado, especially the GS1000i which I have on now, listening to some DSD tracks while I type this message. While I can afford to buy Intel and nVidia, my next build would most likely be a full AMD setup with a Ryzen 1700X/1800X + X370/X300 mobo + Vega 10. I thank AMD for being around to provide competition, hopefully Intel would get its act together and provide something innovative down the road, and perhaps force Intel to lower the price of their CPU's which are far too expensive......they've been gouging the market for years now. As for GPU, not at all keen on nVidia's offerings, gonna see what Vega 10 brings to the table. IF it hits performance level of about GTX1080Ti level, I'd be all over it.


I heard about Grado and that is why I did not even bother with them. No idea how people can enjoy such a sound signature. I did not like the HD800S at all, no idea how such a crappy headphone can cost such an insane amount of money, I did not like a single thing about it in terms of sound. The flatness and the weakness of the bass really made me think how can such a headphone which sounds this way be put into such a price range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A good selection of source material should always be at the top of the list when testing audio gear. Testing stuff out with badly recorded or mastered tracks, or tracks that tend on the annoying, is like testing image quality of a display with a junk signal. That's how I look at it anyway.
> 
> I'm likely going that route myself. I want to wait it out for reviews and give the platform a little time to mature before hopping aboard though. Since I've got a GS monitor I'll be sticking with nVidia for my GPU but, I'm hoping AMD does well with Vega. I've been missing the days when AMD and nVidia were actively competing and prices were <=$500 for the flagship cards.


If the song was poorly recorded, produced or mastered, there is nothing that can be done to improve it significantly no matter the bitrate or how lossless the compression of the recording is.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I heard about Grado and that is why I did not even bother with them. No idea how people can enjoy such a sound signature. I did not like the HD800S at all, no idea how such a crappy headphone can cost such an insane amount of money, I did not like a single thing about it in terms of sound. The flatness and the weakness of the bass really made me think how can such a headphone which sounds this way be put into such a price range.
> If the song was poorly recorded, produced or mastered, there is nothing that can be done to improve it significantly no matter the bitrate or how lossless the compression of the recording is.


It's detail oriented and relatively neutral? Not everyone is interested in heavy bass slam even if it's controlled. All headphones are a far cry from speakers when it comes to impact anyway.

I'm aware. My point is that good test tracks are essential for determining performance. Preference is another matter.


----------



## rathborne

The HD800(SDR) are amazing for orchestral music and metal







.

The headphones can be very accurate with sound placement so if the album was mastered to be true to source at the conductor's position you can place the symphony instruments around you. Having just been to a live neoclassical concert I think the sound signature of the live event was similar to my headphones (I was only able to get a ticket near the back-centre). Very clear, not bass heavy and non-fatiguing.

For metal I have never heard Tool or Opeth sound so clear and detailed until now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The HD800(SDR) are amazing for orchestral music and metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The headphones can be very accurate with sound placement so if the album was mastered to be true to source at the conductor's position you can place the symphony instruments around you. Having just been to a live neoclassical concert I think the sound signature of the live event was similar to my headphones (I was only able to get a ticket near the back-centre). Very clear, not bass heavy and non-fatiguing.
> 
> For metal I have never heard Tool or Opeth sound so clear and detailed until now.


Very nice, I went to a piano concert live with Gabriel Montero who did improve on Bach with the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, was a truly lovely experience in my life.









I am looking forward to my Monolith 1060's arriving, along with my two new IEM's, will be one of my last stretches of headphone testing in awhile, I took a month or 6 week break recently, just been waiting for the 1060 to hit in stock status







I have a gut feeling the 1060 is going to destroy everything I have ever tried, only two reviews so far and both compare it to being a little better than LCD-2 and easier to power... Also the fact they come in a vert flat travel case and the earcups swivel out for slim travel... already makes me want them just for that, because my storage is limited to a single carry-on, I am not lugging around more than a carry on all over Europe, no thanks haha... so yeah this will be cool ^^


----------



## iARDAs

Ordered a DT 990 Pro 250 OHM Limited Edition brand new for 140 bucks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a DT 990 Pro 250 OHM Limited Edition brand new for 140 bucks.


What are you powering it with? Not as easy to power as your HD598 days. I also think you will like the airiness of it more







SOundstage/imaging is a touch nicer than HD598 as well. Not sure I would trust a sound card to power the 350 ohm version, Schiit Fulla 2 would probably pair well with it though, I know it paired well with the T90's, which are the big brother of the 990


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What are you powering it with? Not as easy to power as your HD598 days. I also think you will like the airiness of it more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOundstage/imaging is a touch nicer than HD598 as well. Not sure I would trust a sound card to power the 350 ohm version, Schiit Fulla 2 would probably pair well with it though, I know it paired well with the T90's, which are the big brother of the 990


Powering it with Sound Blaster Z lol









I used to own the same combo 2 years ago and they worked great. I did enjoy HD 598 a lot but I remember the 990s being more fun so decided to go with it again.

This time I will never sell it and keep it. Later add more cans to the collection.

Will hopefully buy a Schit stack sometime in the summer.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's detail oriented and relatively neutral? Not everyone is interested in heavy bass slam even if it's controlled. All headphones are a far cry from speakers when it comes to impact anyway.
> 
> I'm aware. My point is that good test tracks are essential for determining performance. Preference is another matter.


According to what I have read about Grado headphones, they have all extremely fatiguing highs with aggressive peaks which most simply cannot withstand. So due to that I refrained from trying them out when I had the opportunity. The HD800S are much weaker in bass even when compared to non bass heavy headphones. They sounded way too thin, flat and nothing impressed me, most of the other headphones that I have listened to at that store sounded better, which is quite astonishing to me as I was expecting the HD800S to sound a lot better considering their price and praise. I am not comparing the headphone to speakers obviously, but to other headphones which are familiar to me.

You are right about the importance of having high fidelity recordings for testing purposes, this is what I always try to do when testing headphones. However I also like to make sure that the headphone sounds good-enough with not so great recordings as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very nice, I went to a piano concert live with Gabriel Montero who did improve on Bach with the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, was a truly lovely experience in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking forward to my Monolith 1060's arriving, along with my two new IEM's, will be one of my last stretches of headphone testing in awhile, I took a month or 6 week break recently, just been waiting for the 1060 to hit in stock status
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a gut feeling the 1060 is going to destroy everything I have ever tried, only two reviews so far and both compare it to being a little better than LCD-2 and easier to power... Also the fact they come in a vert flat travel case and the earcups swivel out for slim travel... already makes me want them just for that, because my storage is limited to a single carry-on, I am not lugging around more than a carry on all over Europe, no thanks haha... so yeah this will be cool ^^


Will be interesting to see how a $300 will manage to beat a $1200 headphone...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a DT 990 Pro 250 OHM Limited Edition brand new for 140 bucks.


Hopefully it will fit your preference and suit you well.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Hopefully it will fit your preference and suit you well.


Yeah it did before and hopefully will again. Lets see







Thank you.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah it did before and hopefully will again. Lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


Well in that case you are safe and good to go. If you liked it before you will like it now.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Very nice, I went to a piano concert live with Gabriel Montero who did improve on Bach with the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra, was a truly lovely experience in my life.


I managed to grab one of the last tickets for the Ludovico Einaudi concert at the Sydney Opera House in the Concert Hall







. That was amazing and I'll be keeping an eye on other artists I like playing there as the venue is great.


----------



## Cybertox

I feel like classical music is very forgiving when it comes down to listening to it on audio hardware. It is purely instrumental and has no bass or vocals (as far as I am aware), I am not really a classic music connoisseur but from what I know it doesnt have all that many musical aspects which can very negatively influence the listening experience, I guess it really depends on the sound stage of the headphone, and most classical music listeners are probably looking for headphones with a wide and precise sound stage. That is the way I see it, I dont listen to classic music at all, I somehow cannot enjoy it.

Listening to live music is the best way to listen to music in my opinion, it is a better experience than any super-high-end set-up you could have. Classic music can be fully recreated in a live manner as it solely relies on live instruments.

I am really into hip-hop and rap music, bass and vocals play a huge role in this genre. Unfortunately this is the music genre which lacks recording, production and mastering quality the most. Especially when it is underground stuff, but even the more mainstream artists do not have the most brilliant quality and some of their recordings really lack fidelity and proper quality output. While this genre is indeed my main one, I also listen to numerous others.

I just had a listening session with my DT 1990 Pro and The Element this evening, I must say I somehow enjoyed it. I guess the choice of music was more fitting and tolerable this time around. I only came across one track which had noticeable levels of sibilance which I could consider as somewhat fatiguing and that was _Drake - The Motion_. I am under the impression that the use of the headphone is cutting down on that sibilance, the headphone became slightly more tolerable in the regards which I previously found to be very disturbing. As if burn-in is doing its job. Maybe my ears are just becoming more accustomed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With Classical music..... There are a few instruments that can go relatively low in the frequency range. Timpani for example, are usually in the 90-180Hz range, Bass Drums are 60-100Hz, Baritone Saxophones downt o 65Hz, some versions of Trombones can extend low (Contrabass 41 HZ, Bass 33 Hz), and tubas are as low as 44Hz. The Cello (65Hz) and Double Bass (41 Hz) can also get fairly low.

Bassoon (58 Hz) and contrabassoon (a gigantic version of the Bassoon, 29 Hz) can also hit some rather low notes.

Are these typically used? All depends on the composer, and what size of orchestra is being used. Many of the instruments listed here (especially ones like Contrabassoon) do not have that many players because of how complicated they are, not to mention just how many others are required to be playing at the same time to not be drowned out (take the piccolo for example, if you have fewer than 30 people in that orchestra, the piccolo is going to stand out and even overpower other instruments rather easily)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Powering it with Sound Blaster Z lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to own the same combo 2 years ago and they worked great. I did enjoy HD 598 a lot but I remember the 990s being more fun so decided to go with it again.
> 
> This time I will never sell it and keep it. Later add more cans to the collection.
> 
> Will hopefully buy a Schit stack sometime in the summer.


Don't buy a Schiit Stack, the Fulla 2 is best bang for your buck, and it sounds extremely fun. Just ask Pez if you don't believe me


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With Classical music..... There are a few instruments that can go relatively low in the frequency range. Timpani for example, are usually in the 90-180Hz range, Bass Drums are 60-100Hz, Baritone Saxophones downt o 65Hz, some versions of Trombones can extend low (Contrabass 41 HZ, Bass 33 Hz), and tubas are as low as 44Hz. The Cello (65Hz) and Double Bass (41 Hz) can also get fairly low.
> 
> Bassoon (58 Hz) and contrabassoon (a gigantic version of the Bassoon, 29 Hz) can also hit some rather low notes.
> 
> Are these typically used? All depends on the composer, and what size of orchestra is being used. Many of the instruments listed here (especially ones like Contrabassoon) do not have that many players because of how complicated they are, not to mention just how many others are required to be playing at the same time to not be drowned out (take the piccolo for example, if you have fewer than 30 people in that orchestra, the piccolo is going to stand out and even overpower other instruments rather easily)


Lows never bothered me, the highs are what concern me the most as they are the most fatiguing ones. That is why I see classical music the most forgiving genre. But as mentioned, I have very limited knowledge and experience when it comes down to classical music. I have heard the most famous compositions but nothing more than that, the genre simply doesnt interest me all that much.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With Classical music..... There are a few instruments that can go relatively low in the frequency range. Timpani for example, are usually in the 90-180Hz range, Bass Drums are 60-100Hz, Baritone Saxophones downt o 65Hz, some versions of Trombones can extend low (Contrabass 41 HZ, Bass 33 Hz), and tubas are as low as 44Hz. The Cello (65Hz) and Double Bass (41 Hz) can also get fairly low.
> 
> Bassoon (58 Hz) and contrabassoon (a gigantic version of the Bassoon, 29 Hz) can also hit some rather low notes.
> 
> Are these typically used? All depends on the composer, and what size of orchestra is being used. Many of the instruments listed here (especially ones like Contrabassoon) do not have that many players because of how complicated they are, not to mention just how many others are required to be playing at the same time to not be drowned out (take the piccolo for example, if you have fewer than 30 people in that orchestra, the piccolo is going to stand out and even overpower other instruments rather easily)


I believe the pipe organ can extend all the way into sub-bass too? I don't know how many orchestras use one though.


----------



## littledonny

I just got a pair of HD650s, a TEAC HA 501 amp, and a Music Streamer II+ DAC. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Shardnax

Nice, I hope you enjoy them







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I just got a pair of HD650s, a TEAC HA 501 amp, and a Music Streamer II+ DAC. I'm very impressed.


The HD650s are a nice set of headphones







. Still using them on my PC and daily listening rig







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> A good selection of source material should always be at the top of the list when testing audio gear. Testing stuff out with badly recorded or mastered tracks, or tracks that tend on the annoying, is like testing image quality of a display with a junk signal. That's how I look at it anyway.
> 
> I'm likely going that route myself. I want to wait it out for reviews and give the platform a little time to mature before hopping aboard though. Since I've got a GS monitor I'll be sticking with nVidia for my GPU but, I'm hoping AMD does well with Vega. I've been missing the days when AMD and nVidia were actively competing and prices were <=$500 for the flagship cards.


Which is why I usually use my desk rigs for more critical listening, more so on my Oppo HA-1 since it's pretty clean sounding and neutral'ish. Not 100% certain about this, but I've heard from some that DSD tracks sound better not because it's a very high resolution format, it's more to do with with the masters used for that format.

As for GPU preference, always been an AMD man myself, since back to the old Radeon 9700 Pro days....but I do buy flagship nVidia GPU's as well. Gonna stick with AMD since my Acer XR341CK is a FS monitor, next upgrade to a 38" monitor will also be a FS one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I heard about Grado and that is why I did not even bother with them. No idea how people can enjoy such a sound signature. I did not like the HD800S at all, no idea how such a *crappy* headphone can cost such an insane amount of money, I did not like a single thing about it in terms of sound. The flatness and the weakness of the bass really made me think how can such a headphone which sounds this way be put into such a price range.
> If the song was poorly recorded, produced or mastered, there is nothing that can be done to improve it significantly no matter the bitrate or how lossless the compression of the recording is.


While I respect that peeps have the right to express their opinions on anything, saying that a headphone is 'crappy' simply because it does not suit you is tantamount to dissing those who appreciate such sound......like me. I certainly do enjoy sparkly sound, I didn't at all care for the Audeze LCD2 I'd owned (also auditioned the LCD3 as well), though you'd not find me calling it 'crappy' because I understand that the old saying, 'One man's meat is another man's poison', which is why audio appreciation can be so varied and different. As for the Grado GS1000i, though it has what many would describe as pretty sparkly or hot treble, there are fans of such sound. It also has a unique bass, it hits low and sounds surprisingly good for a pair of cans with sponge type pads.....surprised the hell outta me when I first tried it on.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Thought yall may like a Semi-DIY headphone stand. Holds my cans and charged my portable fiio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Don't buy a Schiit Stack, the Fulla 2 is best bang for your buck, and it sounds extremely fun. Just ask Pez if you don't believe me


I largely agree with this, however I suggest that anyone who buys this should get a high quality wall wart for usb power.

PC power is just too unstable and dirty. I have heard it both ways, and a good wall wart makes a noticeable difference.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 009s are bass light and IMO don't sound all that great.
> 
> The 007s get a bad rep because there is a higher end SS stax amp that makes them sound totally bass light, and the tube amps make them sound moderately bassy. The BHSE that we heard definitely brings out more bass, so to you they have enough bass to make your happy.
> 
> As far as bass goes though, HE-60 ftw. And you can find them for the same price as used 007s. Obviously they are far more rare.
> 
> However if you compare any of the stax headphones to a good planar, obviously the electrostats will sound bass light. Thats why I am really hoping hifiman will get their act together with the HE-1000s because they do actually sound like a cross between electrostatics and planar magnetics.


Well I mean, this was the same meet I heard the D7Ks at and while I loved them, I still loved the 007. Maybe that setup was just perfected







. I have a feeling if I hear the 007 again now I'm going to be rather disappointed....oh well







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You cannot call high end SS amplifiers "bland", neutral maybe but not bland. I said it once and I am going to say it again, you cannot tame the sibilance with an amplifier, I am talking from the experience I had at the audio store. When interchanging amplifiers and listening to the same headphone using different amplifiers simultaneously, I did not notice any significant changes in the highs or in the degree of sibilance. The most noticeable difference was almost always in the bass and its extension, the mids and lows also had to some extent certain differences in sound but nothing drastic. Of course they didn't have any crazy coloured amplifiers there but that is for obvious reasons. At that time I was also focusing more on the warmer amplifiers because they were the only ones which changed the sound towards the direction I am searching for. Out of everything I did, changing the ear-pads on the DT 1990 Pro affected the highs and the tolerance of the peaks the most. I am not the one to judge who has to be fired and who not but I guess a professional audio store has an idea who to hire. The employee was middle-aged and definitely demonstrated throughout knowledge during my interaction with him and I tend to believe such people a lot more, especially when my experience and findings coincide with what they state. He is also not the only person who voiced that, many other reputable personas stated similar findings. So I prefer to believe such people more than just some random users on a forum making claims.
> 
> I must agree with Caenlen about the higher-end audio hardware, similar to what I have mentioned previously, the price increases are simply not worth it and the high-end products are to me personally not worth the amount that is being asked for them, this is also one of the reasons why I am not eager to take this hobby any further.


But you can. And there are plenty of them. You want proof? Go to any hi-fi meet and listen to some setups. There are simply setups that are going to make others sound bland. It sounds like you let price dictate and influence your opinion of what makes a headphone/amp/DAC good and that's just not fun for anyone.

Your experience with 20 amps is kinda 'cute' considering some of us here have heard far more than that. You mentioned the shop carrying Beyer and Sennheiser amps....no one uses these. There is literally better being offered out there for fractions of the cost.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My own pair of ebony cups will arrive Monday. So excited!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I wasn't aware the TH-X00 had interchangeable cups, that is awesome ^^


Indeed. I wasn't ready to tear my baby's apart the other day to try it, but even my buds old D2K cups fit on the E-Mu. He hasn't told me what the sound is like too much yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I believe all the cups on the Fostex TH, E-MU Wood, Denon 5/7K, and Lawton are all interchangeable.


Mind if I ask how much you paid for yours? My friend was weirdly quoted a certain price because he was already an 'E-MU customer', but the guy made the impression that it was the same price no matter what







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ordered a DT 990 Pro 250 OHM Limited Edition brand new for 140 bucks.


Don't blame ya. That's a tempting price that even I'm looking at and trying to validate why it would be a reasonable purchase







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Don't buy a Schiit Stack, the Fulla 2 is best bang for your buck, and it sounds extremely fun. Just ask Pez if you don't believe me


Nice to see you back, bud







. Looked for you on Steam a couple times the other day, but couldn't locate you







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I largely agree with this, however I suggest that anyone who buys this should get a high quality wall wart for usb power.
> 
> PC power is just too unstable and dirty. I have heard it both ways, and a good wall wart makes a noticeable difference.


I actually went back and for with this for a while and could tell no discernible difference through my T50RPs at least. It is via a Lenovo dock, so it most likely is getting the power it needs I guess







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Thought yall may like a Semi-DIY headphone stand. Holds my cans and charged my portable fiio.


Looks pretty nice. Your avatar is kinda freaky though







.

Edit: What's the base from?


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> Thought yall may like a Semi-DIY headphone stand. Holds my cans and charged my portable fiio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty nice. Your avatar is kinda freaky though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: What's the base from?
Click to expand...

It's from an IKEA Forsa lamp I picked up at a thrift store for about 3 buckaroos.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I mean, this was the same meet I heard the D7Ks at and while I loved them, I still loved the 007. Maybe that setup was just perfected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a feeling if I hear the 007 again now I'm going to be rather disappointed....oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But you can. And there are plenty of them. You want proof? Go to any hi-fi meet and listen to some setups. There are simply setups that are going to make others sound bland. It sounds like you let price dictate and influence your opinion of what makes a headphone/amp/DAC good and that's just not fun for anyone.
> 
> Your experience with 20 amps is kinda 'cute' considering some of us here have heard far more than that. You mentioned the shop carrying Beyer and Sennheiser amps....no one uses these. There is literally better being offered out there for fractions of the cost.
> 
> Indeed. I wasn't ready to tear my baby's apart the other day to try it, but even my buds old D2K cups fit on the E-Mu. He hasn't told me what the sound is like too much yet.
> Mind if I ask how much you paid for yours? My friend was weirdly quoted a certain price because he was already an 'E-MU customer', but the guy made the impression that it was the same price no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Don't blame ya. That's a tempting price that even I'm looking at and trying to validate why it would be a reasonable purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice to see you back, bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looked for you on Steam a couple times the other day, but couldn't locate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I actually went back and for with this for a while and could tell no discernible difference through my T50RPs at least. It is via a Lenovo dock, so it most likely is getting the power it needs I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


A laptop usually has decent USB power. The issue arises when you have a gaming pc, and your USB ports share 40 different functions that the power becomes too dirty.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Finally got to hear HD800S, Elear, HEX V2, HEK (again) and also MrSpeakers Ether Flow!
> Just like I expected, nothing really trumps down a modified HD650.
> I was kinda dissapointed with Focal Elear, but they did sound the most live, or like a speaker, compared to the rest.
> They also had some kinda annoying brightness/siblanceish to them...
> Ether Flow was really disappointing. They just sounded like... nothing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD800S & HEX V2 was nice.


Which specific HD650 mods are you referring to?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A laptop usually has decent USB power. The issue arises when you have a gaming pc, and your USB ports share 40 different functions that the power becomes too dirty.


Better to avoid USB power altogether when you can, no? I try to avoid leaving anything plugged in if I don't need it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I largely agree with this, however I suggest that anyone who buys this should get a high quality wall wart for usb power.
> 
> PC power is just too unstable and dirty. I have heard it both ways, and a good wall wart makes a noticeable difference.


All I know is the fulla 2 needs a 5v

Can you recommend me a wall wart for it? I have no idea where to even look except walmart for a cheap phone charger i mean it needs to end in micro usb or w.e phones are


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Which specific HD650 mods are you referring to?


Kiss mod, google it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> All I know is the fulla 2 needs a 5v
> 
> Can you recommend me a wall wart for it? I have no idea where to even look except walmart for a cheap phone charger i mean it needs to end in micro usb or w.e phones are


A cheap phone charger is what I would ultimately recommend, but try to avoid the uber cheap ones.

I bought one of the apple ones and it works pretty good.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A cheap phone charger is what I would ultimately recommend, but try to avoid the uber cheap ones.
> 
> I bought one of the apple ones and it works pretty good.


well I have a $15 moto turbocharger, I could use that one I guess, hopefully it won't overheat the fulla 2 or anything lol


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I mean, this was the same meet I heard the D7Ks at and while I loved them, I still loved the 007. Maybe that setup was just perfected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have a feeling if I hear the 007 again now I'm going to be rather disappointed....oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> But you can. And there are plenty of them. You want proof? Go to any hi-fi meet and listen to some setups. There are simply setups that are going to make others sound bland. It sounds like you let price dictate and influence your opinion of what makes a headphone/amp/DAC good and that's just not fun for anyone.
> 
> Your experience with 20 amps is kinda 'cute' considering some of us here have heard far more than that. You mentioned the shop carrying Beyer and Sennheiser amps....no one uses these. There is literally better being offered out there for fractions of the cost.
> 
> Indeed. I wasn't ready to tear my baby's apart the other day to try it, but even my buds old D2K cups fit on the E-Mu. He hasn't told me what the sound is like too much yet.
> Mind if I ask how much you paid for yours? My friend was weirdly quoted a certain price because he was already an 'E-MU customer', but the guy made the impression that it was the same price no matter what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Don't blame ya. That's a tempting price that even I'm looking at and trying to validate why it would be a reasonable purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Nice to see you back, bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Looked for you on Steam a couple times the other day, but couldn't locate you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I actually went back and for with this for a while and could tell no discernible difference through my T50RPs at least. It is via a Lenovo dock, so it most likely is getting the power it needs I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


140 shipped


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A laptop usually has decent USB power. The issue arises when you have a gaming pc, and your USB ports share 40 different functions that the power becomes too dirty.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Kiss mod, google it.


The KISS mod does seem to have the data to support it. I just don't see enough justification for doing it.

As you have done it, how big of a difference do you feel it has made? I like my HD650s and use them on occasion. I still prefer the HD700s with an EQ tweak to reduce the sharp treble spike that some lower quality songs seem to bring out.

I have the dynamat already so it seems I just need to stick two pieces together and cut them into the little rectangles.

The foam pad comes from the existing foam bits under the spiders.


----------



## Aventadoor

Yeah its been kinda... questionable wether it did make a difference or not. In the end, the conclusion is that it does make a difference, also in measurements.
Personally I cant really comment wether its an improvement, as I do not own another pair of HD650 to compare with.
But my heart says yes









Its also been questionable wether its a must to remove the spider cage. Cause as you see they use the foam again.
However, the spider might also reflect some. I guess someone need to find a genius way to modify the spider cage or something.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A laptop usually has decent USB power. The issue arises when you have a gaming pc, and your USB ports share 40 different functions that the power becomes too dirty.


Indeed. I'm not sure what I plugged it into on my PC at home, but I also have a reasonable amount of USBs plugged in







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Kiss mod, google it.


I Google'd it and it looks like it flattens the bass a bit....that'd totally kill the headphones for me, honestly. It actually makes it look like it turns it into a HD600 a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 140 shipped


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*


Nice, that's about what my bud paid. Can't wait to see them on.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Indeed. I'm not sure what I plugged it into on my PC at home, but I also have a reasonable amount of USBs plugged in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I Google'd it and it looks like it flattens the bass a bit....that'd totally kill the headphones for me, honestly. It actually makes it look like it turns it into a HD600 a bit.
> 
> Nice, that's about what my bud paid. Can't wait to see them on.


Did your buddy put them on an EMU?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Did your buddy put them on an EMU?


Yeah, he has the E-MUs. He actually just had one of the connectors fail on his pair. Unfortunately for him, he's stuck soldering them/fixing them himself or he's due waiting on shipping costs and turnaround times for RMAs/repairs.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I might jump on the Fiio X5 Gen 3 that just dropped. Dual AK4490 for the DAC? Yes please!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, he has the E-MUs. He actually just had one of the connectors fail on his pair. Unfortunately for him, he's stuck soldering them/fixing them himself or he's due waiting on shipping costs and turnaround times for RMAs/repairs.


That sucks


----------



## pez

I wish I had the patience to carry around a dedicated DAP. I usually find that my phone sound is good enough for the headphones I use and I'm happy.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I wish I had the patience to carry around a dedicated DAP. I usually find that my phone sound is good enough for the headphones I use and I'm happy.


I keep my DAP in my car. Fits way more music then the 6 disk changer, and better sound.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> I keep my DAP in my car. Fits way more music then the 6 disk changer, and better sound.


I guess I could see that. I changed over to a BT receive and haven't looked back. BT isn't perfect, but for my reasonable system in my car, it's perfect for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've been contemplating the X5 Mk III as well. Looks tempting, but I'm one of those people who likes physical buttons for the controls. Then again, I'd be using it to play music in my work truck, so that's probably why I prefer physical buttons.


----------



## Cybertox

How possible or likely is the revision of the LCD line-up from Audeze, The EL-8 series is new but its an entry line-up. Would love to see the higher-end revised and improved in many various ways. If I am not wrong even the latest post-fazer models are already a couple of years old. So what is the probability of seeing revised LCD models?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How possible or likely is the revision of the LCD line-up from Audeze, The EL-8 series is new but its an entry line-up. Would love to see the higher-end revised and improved in many various ways. If I am not wrong even the latest post-fazer models are already a couple of years old. So what is the probability of seeing revised LCD models?


The Monolith 1060 I have coming in the mail Friday only cost $299.99 free ship no tax, and few reviews I have read said it sounds better than LCD-2









I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The Monolith 1060 I have coming in the mail Friday only cost $299.99 free ship no tax, and few reviews I have read said it sounds better than LCD-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait for it to arrive


I dont really trust reviews after the 1990 Pro nuance, care to link me some? Would be interested in checking them out regardless, cause I was not able to find any. I dont like the design of the Monolith 1060, even if it sounded well it would be too late to get one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont really trust reviews after the 1990 Pro nuance, care to link me some? Would be interested in checking them out regardless, cause I was not able to find any. I dont like the design of the Monolith 1060, even if it sounded well it would be too late to get one.


https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050 they are sold out already wow, I got luck lol, and there are 3 customer reviews on that link so read those, they seem legit, but yeah they might be planted from monoprice, doubt it though. mine arrive thursday or friday going to be awesome


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I dont really trust reviews


You really need to find a review of a headphone you have and find a reviewer who describes them as you hear them. Also pay attention to their other reviews to see if they have a treble sensitivity or are a bass-head. Find a few reviewers that match your listening preferences and use them. Audio is to preferential to rely on random reviewers. Also, some reviewers are just crap and just parrot the mfg's marketing jargon or really are not objective enough.

Best practice is to actually try the headphones. Go to stores, go to headphone meets and try things out.


----------



## pez

That's a very good suggestion and essentially what I try to do too.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Yeah its been kinda... questionable wether it did make a difference or not. In the end, the conclusion is that it does make a difference, also in measurements.
> Personally I cant really comment wether its an improvement, as I do not own another pair of HD650 to compare with.
> But my heart says yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its also been questionable wether its a must to remove the spider cage. Cause as you see they use the foam again.
> However, the spider might also reflect some. I guess someone need to find a genius way to modify the spider cage or something.


That was my take, the spider has an effect on the higher frequencies and the dynamat affects the lower frequency response.

Well, if I find myself in need of something to tweak I will do it just for the sake of doing it. Worst case I ruin a set of headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> How possible or likely is the revision of the LCD line-up from Audeze, The EL-8 series is new but its an entry line-up. Would love to see the higher-end revised and improved in many various ways. If I am not wrong even the latest post-fazer models are already a couple of years old. So what is the probability of seeing revised LCD models?


Not very likely.

The only time we see things from audeze is when they improve their manufacturing process or if they are trying to get into a new market space (closed back headphones ect)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16050 they are sold out already wow, I got luck lol, and there are 3 customer reviews on that link so read those, they seem legit, but yeah they might be planted from monoprice, doubt it though. mine arrive thursday or friday going to be awesome


Let me know what you think.

Seriously considering picking up a pair.

The only thing preventing me from hitting the buy it now button is that the driver is square. Higher end planar headphones generally have a circular driver with greater surface area.

For instance the HE-400 uses a square driver and the HE-500 has a circular driver.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Ill save you the suspense.

Thoughts on Arrival:
"OMG best headphone ever, king of all headphones, bass god, never selling these"

One Week later:
"Selling my 1060, SHP9500 is a better headphone"

lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ill save you the suspense.
> 
> Thoughts on Arrival:
> "OMG best headphone ever, king of all headphones, bass god, never selling these"
> 
> One Week later:
> "Selling my 1060, SHP9500 is a better headphone"
> 
> lol


I think you're overestimating the time involved







.

On the LCD line:
It seems to me like Audeze has been focused on improving quality control for a while now. They're probably near or at the peak of the design with the LCD-4.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That was my take, the spider has an effect on the higher frequencies and the dynamat affects the lower frequency response.
> 
> Well, if I find myself in need of something to tweak I will do it just for the sake of doing it. Worst case I ruin a set of headphones.


Good thing with Senns is that you can just buy a new driver. Its not very expensive.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess I could see that. I changed over to a BT receive and haven't looked back. BT isn't perfect, but for my reasonable system in my car, it's perfect for me.


I can never go back after having BT stream. Not even really for music but that I can stream anything (Youtube Red, radio like apps, netflix, etc etc)

Again for the discerning audiophile BT streamed sound is nowhere near perfect but its just fine for me when cursing on the highway to work listening to PocketCast.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You really need to find a review of a headphone you have and find a reviewer who describes them as you hear them. Also pay attention to their other reviews to see if they have a treble sensitivity or are a bass-head. Find a few reviewers that match your listening preferences and use them. Audio is to preferential to rely on random reviewers. Also, some reviewers are just crap and just parrot the mfg's marketing jargon or really are not objective enough.
> 
> Best practice is to actually try the headphones. Go to stores, go to headphone meets and try things out.


He already has a store in Switzerland he goes to that has basically every high end can there is, lol He has tried them, he just has odd ears, some say I am odd to though for liking the Beyer T90, so don't sweat it, thats why so many headphones exist since we have so many
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Ill save you the suspense.
> 
> Thoughts on Arrival:
> "OMG best headphone ever, king of all headphones, bass god, never selling these"
> 
> One Week later:
> "Selling my 1060, SHP9500 is a better headphone"
> 
> lol


Hmm, possibly, though I have not done that for a couple months. Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) with shure 1540 alcantara pads are an EDM god that rival AQ Nighthawks at a fraction of the cost (fulla 2 required to power them to rival the AQ though, my Fiio K1 doesn't do it justice), and shall forever be enshrined in my permanent collection, along with Philips SHP-9500 which I own two pair of since I have fixed up my broken pair with gorilla glue, and Pioneer SE-A1000 as well, and T90s.

Philips SHP-9500 with Fiio K1 for some reason pairs better than fulla 2 with shp-9500, I get more wide soundstage (but this doesn't work for other cans, just the opposite on other cans, fulla 2 gives more low end and sound stage for most cans I try it on). Also, I angled my HM5 leather earpads on the SHP-9500... that + the K1... holy crap man... not even joking its an entirely new can, not sure why, just the blockage from the thick HM5 leather because of the sharp angle I have it rotated at it gives it a nice bass thump and increased even more soundstage... dunno wth it is, but its my go to can with the k1 70% of my time, then when I want EDM I pop on 8324's









Very looking forward to the 1060 as being king of my collection, if it is not I have no problem refunding it, as my tri-0fecta collection is pretty awesome and hasn't changed in like a year... so eh make fun all you want.


----------



## Shardnax

All I wonder is why you keep venturing out into the deep end (price wise) when you like your end of the pool fine







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> All I wonder is why you keep venturing out into the deep end (price wise) when you like your end of the pool fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Because the Monolith 1060 for $299 free ship no tax may be a giant killer, nay, a Titan slayer... especially since it is easy to power. Time will tell, but as far as high end goes, I have never really gone above $350 range, and this is the first time I have gone high end in well over a month.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Because the Monolith 1060 for $299 free ship no tax may be a giant killer, nay, a Titan slayer... especially since it is easy to power. Time will tell, but as far as high end goes, I have never really gone above $350 range, and this is the first time I have gone high end in well over a month.


I am more with caenlen on this one.

Its just too tempting to pass up.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am more with caenlen on this one.
> 
> Its just too tempting to pass up.


So you're getting one as well? Do post your impressions of it.....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I can never go back after having BT stream. Not even really for music but that I can stream anything (Youtube Red, radio like apps, netflix, etc etc)
> 
> Again for the discerning audiophile BT streamed sound is nowhere near perfect but its just fine for me when cursing on the highway to work listening to PocketCast.


Yeah, BT has spoiled me too much to not have it in my life. I'm even considering....wait for it....wireless headphones for my phone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am more with caenlen on this one.
> 
> Its just too tempting to pass up.


Yeah, do it. So you can tell me if it's worth it







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> So you're getting one as well? Do post your impressions of it.....


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I really dont have a headphone amp, so my impressions will be......skewed?

I actually don't ever form opinions based on my amp. I am dumping at least 2.5 watts if not 5 watts into headphones with an 8 ohm speaker tap.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am more with caenlen on this one.


Wait,did that just happen?









Sorry, I'm just used to you two being on opposite ends of a debate.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, BT has spoiled me too much to not have it in my life. I'm even considering....wait for it....wireless headphones for my phone.
> Yeah, do it. So you can tell me if it's worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm already there with a bunch of BT headsets. My work place allows for me to listen to music in my area so I already own a few earbuds.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Wait,did that just happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just used to you two being on opposite ends of a debate.


Well the key here is that this looks like a pretty decent deal no matter who you are.

I am more skeptical and cautious about these though. They have to be better than both their cheaper little brother, and they have to be better than the HE-400s.

As much as people are running around with their hair on fire screaming how good these are, the truth is that they have quite a bit of competition.

I have a feeling they will beat out a lot of the newer planar headphones. New planars suck IMO. They are too flat, boring, and they have lost a lot of warmth compared to older generations.

I doubt that the monoprice headphones will be able to touch the older gen planars. Considering the HE-500s can be found used in good condition for 400 bucks, these headphones really need to be LCD-2 quality to really be worth the hype.

As it already stands, people are saying that the 1060s are brighter than the LCD-2s and that the 1060s are closer to the HE-560s.

From the few times I have played with the 560s, I can safely say that I do not like them. However I want to put them on a higher power amp and see if they don't warm up a bit.


----------



## caenlen

Early QUICK impressions of my IEM battle:

Fiio F3 (released January 2017) is the winner hands down out of all 5 IEM's, comes with a nice quality mini hard case, fits absolutely perfect in my ears, has 3 color switches it comes with, best bass, soundstage, and vocals of the entire bunch. Price is $24.94 MSRP --- absolutely amazing, here is the review that made me buy them to begin with: http://www.head-fi.org/products/fiio-f3-dynamic-in-ear-monitors/reviews/18071

Thinksound MS02 wood IEM - $99 MSRP (I got them free) the best imaging of the bunch, musically pretty fun (probably because I am a fan of imaging over everything else when it comes to most music)

Brainwavz Delta IEM Earphones - $12 on Massdrop - these have been my go to IEM's for awhile now, but they just don't hold a candle to the other two reviewed above... so probably giving these to my nephew or mom.

MEE Audio M9 Classic -$10 Massdrop - same as Brainwvz, they are decent, but I just see them collecting dust now.

SIDENOTE: Monolith 1060 should be delivered within the hour







Might upload a video tonight or tomorrow just for a quick review, and then a follow up review a week from now.


----------



## pez

I opened up my T50's today and got rid of the mesh/foam covering the slots at the bottom. Noticeably bassy now, but it's a bit loose and it softens the top end a bit. Will need to mod it a bit further to hopefully smooth out the huge mid bass hump and bring back some of those mids.


----------



## caenlen

First impressions of Monolith 1060:

Imaging is absolutely fantastic, makes everything super fun, can't say I have ever heard this level of imaging (not sound stage) before, even T90's don't really match it in imaging. Female vocals are amazing, haven't listened to much yet, but these are much better than HE-400S with Focus Pads, much more... livelier sound that makes you want to dance, and the imaging just makes it like woah.

Super comfy unlike the Monolith 560's which did not adjust. These are on a different level than Monolith 560's, so not fair to compare them. This is high end (for those of us with a budget), knob doesn't even get to noon on Fulla 2 before it is to loud to listen to, bass and sub bass is present, nice little bump, nothing crazy like AQ Nighthawk in the bass department though, that would bug me normally, BUT that imaging and the clearest vocals I have ever heard without being piercing ever... amazing.









The 5 year warranty is also nice, +rep to Monoprice for that, and I honestly don't see them saying no to someone after 6 years and running into an issue, they seem to be pretty awesome in regards to customer service, but meh. Full video review in about a week after I game, music, Netflix, Anime with them ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> First impressions of Monolith 1060:
> 
> Imaging is absolutely fantastic, makes everything super fun, can't say I have ever heard this level of imaging (not sound stage) before, even T90's don't really match it in imaging. Female vocals are amazing, haven't listened to much yet, but these are much better than HE-400S with Focus Pads, much more... livelier sound that makes you want to dance, and the imaging just makes it like woah.
> 
> Super comfy unlike the Monolith 560's which did not adjust. These are on a different level than Monolith 560's, so not fair to compare them. This is high end (for those of us with a budget), knob doesn't even get to noon on Fulla 2 before it is to loud to listen to, bass and sub bass is present, nice little bump, nothing crazy like AQ Nighthawk in the bass department though, that would bug me normally, BUT that imaging and the clearest vocals I have ever heard without being piercing ever... amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 5 year warranty is also nice, +rep to Monoprice for that, and I honestly don't see them saying no to someone after 6 years and running into an issue, they seem to be pretty awesome in regards to customer service, but meh. Full video review in about a week after I game, music, Netflix, Anime with them ^^


Here is the burning question I have.

Do the 1060s sound genuinely different than the 560s, or are they just better engineered to be more efficient with the audio.

In other words, can you honestly say that the driver of the 1060 is different from the 560.


----------



## iARDAs

Guys what is a good amp for an iPhone?

I want to get one for my wife but dont want to spend much on it as I am not sure if she will end up using it or not?

Also how would that work with an iPhone 7 since it has no 3.5mm jack.

(current phone is iPhone 6s but could be upgraded in 2018)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys what is a good amp for an iPhone?
> 
> I want to get one for my wife but dont want to spend much on it as I am not sure if she will end up using it or not?
> 
> Also how would that work with an iPhone 7 since it has no 3.5mm jack.
> 
> (current phone is iPhone 6s but could be upgraded in 2018)


iPhone amp/DACs are difficult because the lightning port only outputs a limited amount of power, not the 500mA that most amp/DACs expect.

There are some that are designed specifically for iPhones like the SMSL Icon but I can't comment on the quality.

https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-icon-portable-lightning-decoder-amplifier-for-ios-dac-amp.html

I have to use the camera adapter with my CEntrance DACport Slim to provide more power.

http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MK0W2ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Here is the burning question I have.
> 
> Do the 1060s sound genuinely different than the 560s, or are they just better engineered to be more efficient with the audio.
> 
> In other words, can you honestly say that the driver of the 1060 is different from the 560.


I have not had much time to test, as I am working full time these days plus taking care of my little niece since half sister is going to prison. I hated the HIFIMAN HE-560 personally, I found the HE-400s with Focus Pads to be the better can of those two, probably because I did not have a crazy powerful amp though. Luckily the Monolith 1060 can't even break noon on the Fulla 2 without getting to loud, there is no doubt it sounds better than every planar I have ever tried, but I have yet to test my soundstage test songs, etc.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have not had much time to test, as I am working full time these days plus taking care of my little niece since half sister is going to prison. I hated the HIFIMAN HE-560 personally, I found the HE-400s with Focus Pads to be the better can of those two, probably because I did not have a crazy powerful amp though. Luckily the Monolith 1060 can't even break noon on the Fulla 2 without getting to loud, there is no doubt it sounds better than every planar I have ever tried, but I have yet to test my soundstage test songs, etc.


I don't think I made myself very clear.

I don't mean the hifiman he-560s I mean the monolith M560s.

It sounded to me like you heard the m560s and the m1060s.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> iPhone amp/DACs are difficult because the lightning port only outputs a limited amount of power, not the 500mA that most amp/DACs expect.
> 
> There are some that are designed specifically for iPhones like the SMSL Icon but I can't comment on the quality.
> https://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-icon-portable-lightning-decoder-amplifier-for-ios-dac-amp.html
> 
> I have to use the camera adapter with my CEntrance DACport Slim to provide more power.
> http://www.apple.com/uk/shop/product/MK0W2ZM/A/lightning-to-usb-3-camera-adapter


Man that sucks but since this is Apple, I am not shocked at all...

Not worth it than. Thank you









So guys, Any good Mic for my Dt990 pro? Attachable and with boom capabilities? I am using the stock Sound Blaster Z mic. It is mediocre. Looking for something much better.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't think I made myself very clear.
> 
> I don't mean the hifiman he-560s I mean the monolith M560s.
> 
> It sounded to me like you heard the m560s and the m1060s.


Ah, oddly enough I think the M560 has more soundstage than M1060, but M1060 has better imaging. I still have a lot of testing to do though, but the problem with the M560 is it is super loose on the head and there is no way to adjust it tighter, it literally just falls off your head, and the M1060 is super comfy.

Sound wise though I have more to do before I can give an answer.

In other news: please someone for the love of God help me with this, 48 hours trying and its driving me nuts. http://www.overclock.net/t/1624724/windows-credentials-error


----------



## TheReciever

Hey guys, I have decided to pick up a pair of headphones so that I may dive completely in studying and such.

These would be basically all purpose, nothing too serious, and a limited budget. 100 USD limit, problem is I am in Korea and dont know much about headphones to be honest. I have found a couple of models that look like they might be ok.

Link 1

Link 2

http://earphoneshop.co.kr/

That is likely where I would get them otherwise the next best option is a kind of ebay like online store

http://global.gmarket.co.kr/Home/Main

My goal is something comfortable, I prefer cloth over the leathery material, and large so my ears dont hurt after prolonged sessions (12 hours a day).

I would likely use them for gaming, music, and video lectures on my Dell m4600 or y510p, I am using some sony 25 dollar headphones that I used with my cellphone at the gym but they are uncomfortable so I dont like to wear them too long.

Any help is appreciated, if I need to make a new thread just let me know and ill go ahead and do that.

Im also in need of some ear buds for my ol' lady, shes been through 3 pairs and I feel bad. She would be using hers for the same reasons, but she likes to wear ear buds instead. Same shops, same budget.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey guys, I have decided to pick up a pair of headphones so that I may dive completely in studying and such.
> 
> These would be basically all purpose, nothing too serious, and a limited budget. 100 USD limit, problem is I am in Korea and dont know much about headphones to be honest. I have found a couple of models that look like they might be ok.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> http://earphoneshop.co.kr/
> 
> That is likely where I would get them otherwise the next best option is a kind of ebay like online store
> 
> http://global.gmarket.co.kr/Home/Main
> 
> My goal is something comfortable, I prefer cloth over the leathery material, and large so my ears dont hurt after prolonged sessions (12 hours a day).
> 
> I would likely use them for gaming, music, and video lectures on my Dell m4600 or y510p, I am using some sony 25 dollar headphones that I used with my cellphone at the gym but they are uncomfortable so I dont like to wear them too long.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, if I need to make a new thread just let me know and ill go ahead and do that.
> 
> Im also in need of some ear buds for my ol' lady, shes been through 3 pairs and I feel bad. She would be using hers for the same reasons, but she likes to wear ear buds instead. Same shops, same budget.


For headphone:

Not sure if you prefer open / closed back, but:

Audio Technica MX earphones are good choice.

You can also try:
- Sennheiser HD 471 / 461 / 451
- Creative Aurvana Live 1 / 2.
- Philips SHP 9500

For earbuds, try Mee Audio: http://www.meeaudio.com/M6PRO-BK

For durability reasons, I usually get ones with detachable cable.

Best if you can try them first in the store. Good luck.

* Edit: I really don't suggest you to wear them 12 hours a day, though.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> For headphone:
> 
> Not sure if you prefer open / closed back, but:
> 
> Audio Technica MX earphones are good choice.
> 
> You can also try:
> - Sennheiser HD 471 / 461 / 451
> - Creative Aurvana Live 1 / 2.
> - Philips SHP 9500
> 
> For earbuds, try Mee Audio: http://www.meeaudio.com/M6PRO-BK
> 
> For durability reasons, I usually get ones with detachable cable.
> 
> Best if you can try them first in the store. Good luck.
> 
> * Edit: I really don't suggest you to wear them 12 hours a day, though.


Not sure of my preference, probably open only because in Korea I cant simply ignore whats going on in the house.

I really like the SHP 9500's, and it looks like they can be modded with pads later, and it looks like an easy candidate for the mod-mic if I decided to go that route later.

Are detachable ear buds better for durability? I think she is worried about losing them lol

Thanks for the recommendations though. I couldnt find anything you suggested in the first store but on gmarket they have the SHP 9500's for about 100 USD and the M6 Pro's for like 80 USD.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Not sure of my preference, probably open only because in Korea I cant simply ignore whats going on in the house.
> 
> I really like the SHP 9500's, and it looks like they can be modded with pads later, and it looks like an easy candidate for the mod-mic if I decided to go that route later.
> 
> Are detachable ear buds better for durability? I think she is worried about losing them lol
> 
> Thanks for the recommendations though. I couldnt find anything you suggested in the first store but on gmarket they have the SHP 9500's for about 100 USD and the M6 Pro's for like 80 USD.


I opened the link you provided; http://earphoneshop.co.kr/, and I found the Sennheisers. The rest.. well you might need to try ebay.

It's the cable that's usually broken / snapped, so if it's detachable, you don't need to replace the whole headphone/earbuds.


----------



## caenlen

I really want a Class A amp that is semi portable, and can do something like Asgard 2 level of quality, does such a thing exist?

Side note, I cranked FUlla 2 to around 1-2 PM... omg... the MOnolith 1060 is next level... wow... just sex, just sex my friends. Problem is its a little too loud, I think this level of can really needs some Class A. Planar at any level is hard to beat imo, but yummy at 110mm drivers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I suspect one's definition of "semi-portable" would have to be figured out first. For some, the 10lbs for a Bifrost + Asgard 2 would fall under that definition, but we're also the same types that used to lug one or more 65lb CRT's around with them in their LANpartying days, not to mention stupidly heavy steel cases.

As for something that would actually fit into what most would call semi-portable... I'm curious as well. Question is though where would one get a dac and amp that weighs only 3-5lbs in total yet has the amount of grunt behind it for a proper Class A amplifier...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect one's definition of "semi-portable" would have to be figured out first. For some, the 10lbs for a Bifrost + Asgard 2 would fall under that definition, but we're also the same types that used to lug one or more 65lb CRT's around with them in their LANpartying days, not to mention stupidly heavy steel cases.
> 
> As for something that would actually fit into what most would call semi-portable... I'm curious as well. Question is though where would one get a dac and amp that weighs only 3-5lbs in total yet has the amount of grunt behind it for a proper Class A amplifier...


I'm thinking maybe twice the size of Magni 2 Uber... but half the size of Asgard 2... something like that.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> I opened the link you provided; http://earphoneshop.co.kr/, and I found the Sennheisers. The rest.. well you might need to try ebay.
> 
> It's the cable that's usually broken / snapped, so if it's detachable, you don't need to replace the whole headphone/earbuds.


Would you happen to have any other recommendations for the earbuds? Just so that she can have some options to choose from?

Thanks!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Would you happen to have any other recommendations for the earbuds? Just so that she can have some options to choose from?
> 
> Thanks!


Fiio F3 earbuds just came out last month, they are amazing, and out of 5 IEM's I tried my favorite. They run around $25 USD brand new.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fiio F3 earbuds just came out last month, they are amazing, and out of 5 IEM's I tried my favorite. They run around $25 USD brand new.


Doesnt exist in Korea


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Doesnt exist in Korea


Pretty sure these ship out of China to anywhere in the world. Also, it comes with 3 interchangeable colors, I use red mostly myself. Cheers man.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/All-New-FiiO-F3-Dynamic-In-Ear-Monitors/1473108_32778613991.html


----------



## TheReciever

Oh Aliexpress I forgot about that shop, but damn that shipping is intense.

Shes already got broken ear phones so I was hoping for something by this weekend. I am going to bookmark that though thanks for sharing

EDIT: Being that I am in korea now I was really hoping shipments from China wouldnt take as much time lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect one's definition of "semi-portable" would have to be figured out first. For some, the 10lbs for a Bifrost + Asgard 2 would fall under that definition, but we're also the same types that used to lug one or more 65lb CRT's around with them in their LANpartying days, not to mention stupidly heavy steel cases.
> 
> As for something that would actually fit into what most would call semi-portable... I'm curious as well. Question is though where would one get a dac and amp that weighs only 3-5lbs in total yet has the amount of grunt behind it for a proper Class A amplifier...


I'd consider anything that doesn't involve a bunch of setup time as semi-portable.

At Caen: Were you able to sort out your problem with file sharing?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd consider anything that doesn't involve a bunch of setup time as semi-portable.
> 
> At Caen: Were you able to sort out your problem with file sharing?


Yeah. I figured out the issue, Windows 8 will not recognize files copied from Windows 10 directly with a hard drive physical swap, so after I installed Windows 10 all my files magically appeared, I was planning to do Windows 10 again anyway since Nvidia has a big Directx12 update coming soon.

Meh.


----------



## caenlen

I need help, my new laptop has realtek audio + soundblaster x-fi MB5 (which is like a skin and enhances the realtek, its not a dedicated card I guess since it still uses realtek), and it also says BUrr Brown audio, and Sabre HIFI dac built into the motherboard...
How can it have two DAC chips of different kind built in? I don't get it... and is there anyway in Windows to locate what DAC chip is in current use? I doubt it... just curious...


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Would you happen to have any other recommendations for the earbuds? Just so that she can have some options to choose from?
> 
> Thanks!


Other than MEE Audio.. well Audio Technica, Shure, Sennheiser and Sony.

Creative also have some nice earbuds, but try to stay away from the basic Creative EP series (ex user here).

Some people like Etymotics, Klipsch (but apparently they don't suit me).

See & compare their features; if you prefer BA or dynamic driver, detachable cables, etc.

Finally, same advice: best if you can try them in-store before purchasing


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Would you happen to have any other recommendations for the earbuds? Just so that she can have some options to choose from?
> 
> Thanks!


Knowledge Zenith (aka "KZ") ZS3's are a fun, inexpensive earphone, as are their ATR's (tend to be more of a "neutral" sound to them), and their ZST's (which come in two different colours)... All of which are available from various sellers on AliExpress, or usually getting better pricing (not to mention shipping times) from GearBest.

My personal favourites are the Tennmak Pro's, but that's probably due to the fact they match the kind of sound signature I was looking for (decent amount of bass, but doesn't overpower everything else) plus they fit my ears a lot better than my KZ ZST's do - but I have incredibly picky ears, especially my right ear, hence why for the longest of times I didn't really give earbuds and/or IEM's much of a look. I won't be look into anything really high end for IEM's though since I only got into them for something that isn't so insanely bulky when I'm out and about (Audio Technica ATH-M50X's are kind of hard to put away when you're done with them and want to be sociable and whatnot, whereas IEM's can be easily put away in a pocket).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Man that sucks but since this is Apple, I am not shocked at all...
> 
> Not worth it than. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, Any good Mic for my Dt990 pro? Attachable and with boom capabilities? I am using the stock Sound Blaster Z mic. It is mediocre. Looking for something much better.


I'm a big fan of the ModMic series. The cost has increased a bit over the past couple of versions, but for what it offers, it seems pretty reasonable. Especially if you're attached to a certain headphone already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Hey guys, I have decided to pick up a pair of headphones so that I may dive completely in studying and such.
> 
> These would be basically all purpose, nothing too serious, and a limited budget. 100 USD limit, problem is I am in Korea and dont know much about headphones to be honest. I have found a couple of models that look like they might be ok.
> 
> Link 1
> 
> Link 2
> 
> http://earphoneshop.co.kr/
> 
> That is likely where I would get them otherwise the next best option is a kind of ebay like online store
> 
> http://global.gmarket.co.kr/Home/Main
> 
> My goal is something comfortable, I prefer cloth over the leathery material, and large so my ears dont hurt after prolonged sessions (12 hours a day).
> 
> I would likely use them for gaming, music, and video lectures on my Dell m4600 or y510p, I am using some sony 25 dollar headphones that I used with my cellphone at the gym but they are uncomfortable so I dont like to wear them too long.
> 
> Any help is appreciated, if I need to make a new thread just let me know and ill go ahead and do that.
> 
> Im also in need of some ear buds for my ol' lady, shes been through 3 pairs and I feel bad. She would be using hers for the same reasons, but she likes to wear ear buds instead. Same shops, same budget.


You guys get shafted a bit on prices. Is eBay an option? The Senn HD598 are a good choice, but if I did the conversion right, they're $270-ish USD there?

Otherwise, I'd recommend the M40x with some velour pads in the future. However, they are closed headphones.


----------



## TheReciever

The phillips shp 9500 csn be bad here for 100 but i dont know about anything else yet. The earbuds recommended earlier were 80 on gmarket


----------



## pez

The Philips are highly recommended around here, though I have no personal experience with it.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The phillips shp 9500 csn be bad here for 100 but i dont know about anything else yet. The earbuds recommended earlier were 80 on gmarket


Being fellow asia residents.. I understand your situation on price of electronics.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The phillips shp 9500 csn be bad here for 100 but i dont know about anything else yet. The earbuds recommended earlier were 80 on gmarket


Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather pads rotated at 90 degree angle + Fiio K1 DAC/AMP is the best combo in the world under $110.

I can make video to show you how to do it if you decide to buy those 3 items... the Fiio K1 pairs better with it than any other dac/amp I have tried, including modi multibit $250 dac. sadly the fiio k1 does not pair well with almost anything else... it is odd lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm a big fan of the ModMic series. The cost has increased a bit over the past couple of versions, but for what it offers, it seems pretty reasonable. Especially if you're attached to a certain headphone already.


I think the main reason it went up was higher quality magnets plus you now get both microphone capsules, with a switch to swap between the two of them... Plus some cable management clips and a sleeve too I think. Going off of memory from Dimitri's (HardwareCanucks) video on it.

@AAJoe could probably provide additional information on the ModMic's pricing differences between v4 and v5 since they're the hardware rep here









Even though I have a Rode NT-USB I'm still tempted by the ModMic myself as there are benefits to having a headset versus a full blown 1" 0.5" diaphragm cardioid condenser mic, most notably noise rejection (studio style condenser microphones have a bad habit of picking up every little noise in the area, doubly so a room with two gamers and no acoustic treatment). There's also no requirement for a shockmount or boom pole either.


----------



## AAJoe

Hey @WhiteWulfe - Thanks for the mention, I'd of missed this post otherwise! And you should definitely pick up the ModMic of course!

So why the price increase from the 3 to 4 to 5? Well, there's a lot of reasons and I am going to dig deep into the whole "business of making electronics" for a minute here because I don't think it should be some kind of great secret.

When we made the ModMic 3 it was literally made by hand still by the founders of the company. It was cheaper for customers because we were still figuring out what the product was worth. However, when we began to research how to expand and begin selling through third parties overseas (or even Amazon in the US) we began to realize there was a margin problem. Lets just say a partner expects to get the unit at a discount in the realm of 40-60% off MSRP for most electronics.

So the ModMic 3 costs us a certain amount and we can now only sell it at half the value to our overseas partner and suddenly, after shipping and overhead, we're not making any money on it. The ModMic 4 had to cost more than the 3 or we simply wouldn't be able to expand. By going to full scale manufacturing we managed to reduce the cost to make the unit and increased the consumer MSRP a bit and things really started to take off, since we now had the cashflow we needed to promote the product, hire staff (like me), and fulfill international expansion.

With the ModMic 5 we were left with a slightly different problem, rising cost of production to create the kind of mic we wanted. The 5 has a variety of things that increased the cost of production. The modular cables and the dual mics are two of the cost increases, as well as the cable wraps of course, are all quite obvious. The other improvements are less obvious. We improved the cable quality across the board by using kevlar to reinforce the cabling and a better plastic/rubber that will help prevent tangles and simply feels better. We improved the steel spine of the boom arm as well. Manufacturing costs are rising in China somewhat, so that's a hidden cost, and while transport costs via ship are at a low due to over supply of ships and low fuel costs, we can't bet on that lasting forever so we try to price in the inevitable return to normal shipping costs.

In the end, the ModMic 5 costs more for the consumer because it costs more for us. However, the modular design fixes the most common fail point for the ModMic 4 (a cable break), as well as helping the #1 customer complaint of cable management, so we believe that despite costing 40% more (which is a lot, we know!) it should last more than 40% longer before it breaks. That is our goal at least. And yes, its taboo for an electronics company to even suggest their product will break for some reason. Why? All electronics break, its just a question of how long. Some ModMics break in a year (which is why there's a warranty), many people are still using their ModMic 3! Heck I just had a twitter conversation (you can look it up) with a user who's still using a ModMic 3 after 5 years and is still on the FIRST adhesive pad!

We're not even sure how long a ModMic is "supposed" to last because it hasn't been around long enough. There's no planned obsolescence with us, we try to make the best product possible. Sometimes stuff breaks, sometimes we get it wrong on the design side, but as a company we try to maintain as much transparency as we can so that when we say this you have some reason to believe it:

The ModMic 5 costs more, but we believe the long term value is massively in favor of the ModMic 5. It not only is more flexible in design, but should last longer. Is $70 too much? For some people we know it is, which is why the ModMic 4 remains in production at its original price, and can be yours as low as $42 + Shipping









Was that too much info? lol


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAJoe*
> 
> Hey @WhiteWulfe - Thanks for the mention, I'd of missed this post otherwise! And you should definitely pick up the ModMic of course!
> 
> So why the price increase from the 3 to 4 to 5? Well, there's a lot of reasons and I am going to dig deep into the whole "business of making electronics" for a minute here because I don't think it should be some kind of great secret.
> 
> When we made the ModMic 3 it was literally made by hand still by the founders of the company. It was cheaper for customers because we were still figuring out what the product was worth. However, when we began to research how to expand and begin selling through third parties overseas (or even Amazon in the US) we began to realize there was a margin problem. Lets just say a partner expects to get the unit at a discount in the realm of 40-60% off MSRP for most electronics.
> 
> So the ModMic 3 costs us a certain amount and we can now only sell it at half the value to our overseas partner and suddenly, after shipping and overhead, we're not making any money on it. The ModMic 4 had to cost more than the 3 or we simply wouldn't be able to expand. By going to full scale manufacturing we managed to reduce the cost to make the unit and increased the consumer MSRP a bit and things really started to take off, since we now had the cashflow we needed to promote the product, hire staff (like me), and fulfill international expansion.
> 
> With the ModMic 5 we were left with a slightly different problem, rising cost of production to create the kind of mic we wanted. The 5 has a variety of things that increased the cost of production. The modular cables and the dual mics are two of the cost increases, as well as the cable wraps of course, are all quite obvious. The other improvements are less obvious. We improved the cable quality across the board by using kevlar to reinforce the cabling and a better plastic/rubber that will help prevent tangles and simply feels better. We improved the steel spine of the boom arm as well. Manufacturing costs are rising in China somewhat, so that's a hidden cost, and while transport costs via ship are at a low due to over supply of ships and low fuel costs, we can't bet on that lasting forever so we try to price in the inevitable return to normal shipping costs.
> 
> In the end, the ModMic 5 costs more for the consumer because it costs more for us. However, the modular design fixes the most common fail point for the ModMic 4 (a cable break), as well as helping the #1 customer complaint of cable management, so we believe that despite costing 40% more (which is a lot, we know!) it should last more than 40% longer before it breaks. That is our goal at least. And yes, its taboo for an electronics company to even suggest their product will break for some reason. Why? All electronics break, its just a question of how long. Some ModMics break in a year (which is why there's a warranty), many people are still using their ModMic 3! Heck I just had a twitter conversation (you can look it up) with a user who's still using a ModMic 3 after 5 years and is still on the FIRST adhesive pad!
> 
> We're not even sure how long a ModMic is "supposed" to last because it hasn't been around long enough. There's no planned obsolescence with us, we try to make the best product possible. Sometimes stuff breaks, sometimes we get it wrong on the design side, but as a company we try to maintain as much transparency as we can so that when we say this you have some reason to believe it:
> 
> The ModMic 5 costs more, but we believe the long term value is massively in favor of the ModMic 5. It not only is more flexible in design, but should last longer. Is $70 too much? For some people we know it is, which is why the ModMic 4 remains in production at its original price, and can be yours as low as $42 + Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that too much info? lol


I have a Modmic 4 and I love it. It really does make audiophile headphones gaming ready.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think the main reason it went up was higher quality magnets plus you now get both microphone capsules, with a switch to swap between the two of them... Plus some cable management clips and a sleeve too I think. Going off of memory from Dimitri's (HardwareCanucks) video on it.
> 
> @AAJoe could probably provide additional information on the ModMic's pricing differences between v4 and v5 since they're the hardware rep here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I have a Rode NT-USB I'm still tempted by the ModMic myself as there are benefits to having a headset versus a full blown 1" 0.5" diaphragm cardioid condenser mic, most notably noise rejection (studio style condenser microphones have a bad habit of picking up every little noise in the area, doubly so a room with two gamers and no acoustic treatment). There's also no requirement for a shockmount or boom pole either.


Oh yeah, I watched it and I agree it's a good price point. Especially for what you get. And as outlined by AAJoe below, the fact they offer the MM 4.0 still means they are thinking of the budget gamer (I guess we can consider a $50 mic 'budget'







).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AAJoe*
> 
> Hey @WhiteWulfe - Thanks for the mention, I'd of missed this post otherwise! And you should definitely pick up the ModMic of course!
> 
> So why the price increase from the 3 to 4 to 5? Well, there's a lot of reasons and I am going to dig deep into the whole "business of making electronics" for a minute here because I don't think it should be some kind of great secret.
> 
> When we made the ModMic 3 it was literally made by hand still by the founders of the company. It was cheaper for customers because we were still figuring out what the product was worth. However, when we began to research how to expand and begin selling through third parties overseas (or even Amazon in the US) we began to realize there was a margin problem. Lets just say a partner expects to get the unit at a discount in the realm of 40-60% off MSRP for most electronics.
> 
> So the ModMic 3 costs us a certain amount and we can now only sell it at half the value to our overseas partner and suddenly, after shipping and overhead, we're not making any money on it. The ModMic 4 had to cost more than the 3 or we simply wouldn't be able to expand. By going to full scale manufacturing we managed to reduce the cost to make the unit and increased the consumer MSRP a bit and things really started to take off, since we now had the cashflow we needed to promote the product, hire staff (like me), and fulfill international expansion.
> 
> With the ModMic 5 we were left with a slightly different problem, rising cost of production to create the kind of mic we wanted. The 5 has a variety of things that increased the cost of production. The modular cables and the dual mics are two of the cost increases, as well as the cable wraps of course, are all quite obvious. The other improvements are less obvious. We improved the cable quality across the board by using kevlar to reinforce the cabling and a better plastic/rubber that will help prevent tangles and simply feels better. We improved the steel spine of the boom arm as well. Manufacturing costs are rising in China somewhat, so that's a hidden cost, and while transport costs via ship are at a low due to over supply of ships and low fuel costs, we can't bet on that lasting forever so we try to price in the inevitable return to normal shipping costs.
> 
> In the end, the ModMic 5 costs more for the consumer because it costs more for us. However, the modular design fixes the most common fail point for the ModMic 4 (a cable break), as well as helping the #1 customer complaint of cable management, so we believe that despite costing 40% more (which is a lot, we know!) it should last more than 40% longer before it breaks. That is our goal at least. And yes, its taboo for an electronics company to even suggest their product will break for some reason. Why? All electronics break, its just a question of how long. Some ModMics break in a year (which is why there's a warranty), many people are still using their ModMic 3! Heck I just had a twitter conversation (you can look it up) with a user who's still using a ModMic 3 after 5 years and is still on the FIRST adhesive pad!
> 
> We're not even sure how long a ModMic is "supposed" to last because it hasn't been around long enough. There's no planned obsolescence with us, we try to make the best product possible. Sometimes stuff breaks, sometimes we get it wrong on the design side, but as a company we try to maintain as much transparency as we can so that when we say this you have some reason to believe it:
> 
> The ModMic 5 costs more, but we believe the long term value is massively in favor of the ModMic 5. It not only is more flexible in design, but should last longer. Is $70 too much? For some people we know it is, which is why the ModMic 4 remains in production at its original price, and can be yours as low as $42 + Shipping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was that too much info? lol


Great info! Didn't realize we had an Antlion rep here on the forums







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh yeah, I watched it and I agree it's a good price point. Especially for what you get. And as outlined by AAJoe below, the fact they offer the MM 4.0 still means they are thinking of the budget gamer (I guess we can consider a $50 mic 'budget'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Great info! Didn't realize we had an Antlion rep here on the forums
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm sure those a person is running with would prefer the significant gain in clarity a ModMic offers over the "good enough according to some" Zalman clip-on mic that used to be recommended.. Especially if one happens to be leading raids in MMO's, or is a squad leader in an fps, or fleet commander in a space game, etc.

$50 USD might seem like a lot to some, but given their versatility, clarity, and durability it pays off in the long run.

As for hardware reps, I don't remember exactly when but a few years ago I subscribed to the hardware rep thread and so get to hear about all the various reps that join the forums. ^_^;;;;;

Edit: there are two main reasons I have a higher end than required microphone that even by audiophile standards would be overkill. First is my audio hobby, even if I don't put anywhere near the time into it I used to. The second one might sound silly - I wanted a mic that would record my voice similar to how I hear it, and so far I've yet to find one that gets anywhere near 98% of the way there, but the NT-USB gets probably 90% of what I hear so it's a lot easier to hear my own voice in headphones.

Still tempted to get a ModMic though for gaming, and then compare it to the slowly growing mic cabinet I'll be building up over the next two or three years (next mic I'm getting will be the Rode Procaster and quite possibly the NT1 (the "new" black one that comes with the spidery-scorpion claw SMR shock mount







), and then there's their ribbon mic, then one or two from Audio-Technica, then some for mobile recording of found sounds, etc etc).

Headphones and amps are something I don't spent as much money on in comparison (my synth wish list alone is over $20k CAD, and that's just keyboard synths - double that figure if you include modular synths in the mix...)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm sure those a person is running with would prefer the significant gain in clarity a ModMic offers over the "good enough according to some" Zalman clip-on mic that used to be recommended.. Especially if one happens to be leading raids in MMO's, or is a squad leader in an fps, or fleet commander in a space game, etc.
> 
> $50 USD might seem like a lot to some, but given their versatility, clarity, and durability it pays off in the long run.
> 
> As for hardware reps, I don't remember exactly when but a few years ago I subscribed to the hardware rep thread and so get to hear about all the various reps that join the forums. ^_^;;;;;
> 
> Edit: there are two main reasons I have a higher end than required microphone that even by audiophile standards would be overkill. First is my audio hobby, even if I don't put anywhere near the time into it I used to. The second one might sound silly - I wanted a mic that would record my voice similar to how I hear it, and so far I've yet to find one that gets anywhere near 98% of the way there, but the NT-USB gets probably 90% of what I hear so it's a lot easier to hear my own voice in headphones.
> 
> Still tempted to get a ModMic though for gaming, and then compare it to the slowly growing mic cabinet I'll be building up over the next two or three years (next mic I'm getting will be the Rode Procaster and quite possibly the NT1 (the "new" black one that comes with the spidery-scorpion claw SMR shock mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and then there's their ribbon mic, then one or two from Audio-Technica, then some for mobile recording of found sounds, etc etc).
> 
> Headphones and amps are something I don't spent as much money on in comparison (my synth wish list alone is over $20k CAD, and that's just keyboard synths - double that figure if you include modular synths in the mix...)


Oh for sure. I agree fully







. I just had to add that in there before someone somewhere flamed me for calling a $50 add-on mic a 'budget buy'.

I have a MM 4.0 that's now on my GFs HD650s (well...my old 'headset'







). Loved the thing while I was using it







.

I ended up getting a Blue Yeti for very cheap some time ago and have been using that. Overkill in a sense for games, but it's a nice thing to have considering games like Overwatch and CS:GO have relatively high quality in-game voice chat. My mic mount for it should actually be arriving today, so I'm excited to finally have that and my monitor now mounted for maximum desk space







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I need help, my new laptop has realtek audio + soundblaster x-fi MB5 (which is like a skin and enhances the realtek, its not a dedicated card I guess since it still uses realtek), and it also says BUrr Brown audio, and Sabre HIFI dac built into the motherboard...
> How can it have two DAC chips of different kind built in? I don't get it... and is there anyway in Windows to locate what DAC chip is in current use? I doubt it... just curious...


It uses a Sabre DAC chip and a Burr-Brown amplification chip. So both are in use. My guess would be an ESS 9023 and Burr OPA2134, I've seen that combo on motherboards, decent chance it'd be on an uber-laptop too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> It uses a Sabre DAC chip and a Burr-Brown amplification chip. So both are in use. My guess would be an ESS 9023 and Burr OPA2134, I've seen that combo on motherboards, decent chance it'd be on an uber-laptop too.


Thanks for the clarification mate!


----------



## caenlen

Selling my Fulla 2 with original box and a 6.3mm to 3.5mm 99.99% pure silver adapter made by audioquest if anyone is interested, my built in mobo burr brown amp/sabre dac powers my m1060's surprisingly well, so if I can sell my Fulla 2 to offset the cost of the cans some, would be nice DD

I also will include my Koss UR55 headphones for free, as incentive since I am trying to downsize before I leave the country.

PM me if interested, cheers


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What caught your eye so much that has you selling the "god among mere mortals" Fulla 2?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> What caught your eye so much that has you selling the "god among mere mortals" Fulla 2?


my high end laptop has a built in burr brown amp and sabre dac, i didn't think it would be good enough, but comparing it side by side ot fulla 2, fulla 2 is slightly better, but not enough for me to justify keeping it. i'd rather sell it and offset the cost of my monolith m1060 since its a pretty nice can


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my high end laptop has a built in burr brown amp and sabre dac, i didn't think it would be good enough, but comparing it side by side ot fulla 2, fulla 2 is slightly better, but not enough for me to justify keeping it. i'd rather sell it and offset the cost of my monolith m1060 since its a pretty nice can


Ahhhhhhh, makes sense. I personally prefer having a nice box to plug my headphones into, but on the other paw I'm also not wanting to travel with my setup so I can understand wanting to pack lightly. have you gotten the m1060's in yet?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, makes sense. I personally prefer having a nice box to plug my headphones into, but on the other paw I'm also not wanting to travel with my setup so I can understand wanting to pack lightly. have you gotten the m1060's in yet?


I believe he's had them for a week or so. It brings a tear to my eye







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ahhhhhhh, makes sense. I personally prefer having a nice box to plug my headphones into, but on the other paw I'm also not wanting to travel with my setup so I can understand wanting to pack lightly. have you gotten the m1060's in yet?


yep m1060 sounds fantastic, its hard to beat the clarity of 110mm planar I think.









Hoping I can sell some stuff to offset the costs of the Monolith M1060 is all, because it was $300, would like it to be more around $150 out of pocket after I sell some stuff DD and yeah I am trying to downsize hardcore... laptop + kindle + my two phones and one pair of cans and my 2 IEM's... then clothes, all has to fit on a carryon bag... (no way I am hauling a big ass luggage around 5 diff countries) DD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Selling my Fulla 2 with original box and a 6.3mm to 3.5mm 99.99% pure silver adapter made by audioquest if anyone is interested, my built in mobo burr brown amp/sabre dac powers my m1060's surprisingly well, so if I can sell my Fulla 2 to offset the cost of the cans some, would be nice DD
> 
> I also will include my Koss UR55 headphones for free, as incentive since I am trying to downsize before I leave the country.
> 
> PM me if interested, cheers


When are you leaving? I hope you get to have a full summer in Ireland.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When are you leaving? I hope you get to have a full summer in Ireland.


I leave at end of May, I am spending 3 months in Finland, then 2 weeks in Italy, then 2 weeks in England with relatives, then Ireland for school, then back to England relatives, and I may go back to Finland for 3 months and try to find a job with my Master's there. Oh, and I am hoping to squeeze in Poland to visit my little sister at some point, but that may not happen since her bf does not allow sleepovers, and only way I can afford what I am doing now is sleeping on friends couches


----------



## Shardnax

Be sure to give us periodic updates and shiny pictures of your cans in foreign lands ;D. I hope you can work out a trip to see your sister







.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I leave at end of May, I am spending 3 months in Finland, then 2 weeks in Italy, then 2 weeks in England with relatives, then Ireland for school, then back to England relatives, and I may go back to Finland for 3 months and try to find a job with my Master's there. Oh, and I am hoping to squeeze in Poland to visit my little sister at some point, but that may not happen since her bf does not allow sleepovers, and only way I can afford what I am doing now is sleeping on friends couches


Tell her to get rid of that bf of hers. No sleepover for her brother? Wow


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Tell her to get rid of that bf of hers. No sleepover for her brother? Wow


I already got into a fight about with her as well, told her she is to educated for that type of "claws in eachother" type living, but shes in love and won't listen to me. So w.e, we are still friendly and chat once a week or so


----------



## caenlen

If anyone is interested here is what I just bought for my actual time on bus/plane: the free $100 IEM's I got, Thinksound MS02 wood, Fiio F3 will be the two IEM's I am using + this arrives Sunday with my amazon prime shipping:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I already got into a fight about with her as well, told her she is to educated for that type of "claws in eachother" type living, but shes in love and won't listen to me. So w.e, we are still friendly and chat once a week or so


Lol. Reminds me of my sister.

The difference is that when I watch people dig their own graves, I just shovel in the cement. I don't care who it is. If you are too stupid to read the writing on the wall, then I will just sit back and let natural selection take its course.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Tell her to get rid of that bf of hers. No sleepover for her brother? Wow


This was my initial thought. I won't let family stay over for entire trips anymore (they burned that bridge) but a couple days is a much different matter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I already got into a fight about with her as well, told her she is to educated for that type of "claws in eachother" type living, but shes in love and won't listen to me. So w.e, we are still friendly and chat once a week or so


As long as you're patient I'm sure you'll be able to get through to her on it. One of my brothers was in a similar situation but eventually I got him to see it for what it was.

SD cards have gotten so cheap these days.


----------



## Blze001

Hmm, apparently the M1060s have a problem with the wood cracking. That's a shame, hopefully they address it for subsequent revisions.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hmm, apparently the M1060s have a problem with the wood cracking. That's a shame, hopefully they address it for subsequent revisions.


I would be interested to see the insides of a M1060. I did a pre launch review for a set of headphones that look really similar to them, they also have the same cracking issue. Wood needs to move, if not allowed to move it can easily crack itself.

Anyone looking for a pair of focal Elears? PM me if interested.


----------



## EarlZ

I was looking up some pc branded headset such as the logitech g633, hyperx cloud2 and etc and I saw the Sony MDR 1000X, Is the Sony good for PC gaming? I understand the price difference is astronomical but I would like to get some feedback about it for PC gaming use.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Hmm, apparently the M1060s have a problem with the wood cracking. That's a shame, hopefully they address it for subsequent revisions.


I have been very gentle with my 1060's and you indeed correct, I still have a slight tiny barely visible crack near the earpiece... hmm worried it may spread, I have literally done nothing but gentle things with this can as well... that is very worrying. Heh, may refund them, im pretty happy with IEM's only at the moment, especially since I am no longer cranking volume, I decided a couple weeks ago I am not going to risk my hearing anymore, I only listened loud a couple times, but yeah its not worth the risk. keeping my stuff low volume, and if I have to miss out on bass slam, etc thats fine with me. the tiny hairs under the liquid in your ear are sooooo fragile, I had no idea, honestly never making the mistake again of listening loud. i bought some max noise blockage earplugs today as well, just for when on planes etc. call me paranoid, but meh its w.e i am only 29 and i want to live to be in my 70s and hear my grandkids laughter someday, you know bros?

anyways peace


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I was looking up some pc branded headset such as the logitech g633, hyperx cloud2 and etc and I saw the Sony MDR 1000X, Is the Sony good for PC gaming? I understand the price difference is astronomical but I would like to get some feedback about it for PC gaming use.


Avoid wireless and noise cancelling unless you absolutely need either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have been very gentle with my 1060's and you indeed correct, I still have a slight tiny barely visible crack near the earpiece... hmm worried it may spread, I have literally done nothing but gentle things with this can as well... that is very worrying. Heh, may refund them, im pretty happy with IEM's only at the moment, especially since I am no longer cranking volume, I decided a couple weeks ago I am not going to risk my hearing anymore, I only listened loud a couple times, but yeah its not worth the risk. keeping my stuff low volume, and if I have to miss out on bass slam, etc thats fine with me. the tiny hairs under the liquid in your ear are sooooo fragile, I had no idea, honestly never making the mistake again of listening loud. i bought some max noise blockage earplugs today as well, just for when on planes etc. call me paranoid, but meh its w.e i am only 29 and i want to live to be in my 70s and hear my grandkids laughter someday, you know bros?
> 
> anyways peace


Better to listen at safe volumes than wreck your ears







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Avoid wireless and noise cancelling unless you absolutely need either.


I tried a few different noise cancelling cans and even the high end ones still let in to much talking, my $25 Fiio F3 have better sound and block more noise and they aren't even passive noise cancelling, it just fits my ear canal perfect for some reason lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I tried a few different noise cancelling cans and even the high end ones still let in to much talking, my $25 Fiio F3 have better sound and block more noise and they aren't even passive noise cancelling, it just fits my ear canal perfect for some reason lol


The way I understand it is that it needs constant noise (ie. a plane cabin) to evaluate and remove it. Short stuff like speech happens too quickly and varies too much. I think I read that newer versions have improved on that a little but it's still a problem.


----------



## TheReciever

I am not an Audiophile.

that said, I am losing my mind waiting for the Philips 9500's to come in.

I already want to put the HM5 pads on them, I read it improves the audio a little bit but I just like the aesthetic .


----------



## EarlZ

Ill be using it exclusively for corded the noise cancelling its not a need but I can use it at times. Does the headset perform well in gaming audio?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I am not an Audiophile.
> 
> that said, I am losing my mind waiting for the Philips 9500's to come in.
> 
> I already want to put the HM5 pads on them, I read it improves the audio a little bit but I just like the aesthetic .


Rotate the HM5 leather earpads just a little bit, so it is pointing backwards like elf ears, THEN buy the $39 Fiio K1 dac/amp USB, I have tried my shp-9550 with $300 amp/dac setups, even fulla 2, and all those amps/dacs sound great for other cans, but the Fiio K1 with the hm5 leather rotated a little + the fiio k1 = heaven on a budget. i do not know why the fiio k1 pairs with nothing else, literally, but for some reason it is a match made in heaven in shp-9500, I can hear noticeably better imaging and soundstage with it over even the Fulla 2, but only for these particular headphones.

I really hope you trust me on this one, it will blow you away.

Cheers bro, $39 more, maybe risk it?


----------



## iARDAs

Loving my new 990 pro 250 OHM









Fantastic cans for gaming really. Paired with my SoundBlaster Z. They actually do a great job.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Rotate the HM5 leather earpads just a little bit, so it is pointing backwards like elf ears, THEN buy the $39 Fiio K1 dac/amp USB, I have tried my shp-9550 with $300 amp/dac setups, even fulla 2, and all those amps/dacs sound great for other cans, but the Fiio K1 with the hm5 leather rotated a little + the fiio k1 = heaven on a budget. i do not know why the fiio k1 pairs with nothing else, literally, but for some reason it is a match made in heaven in shp-9500, I can hear noticeably better imaging and soundstage with it over even the Fulla 2, but only for these particular headphones.
> 
> I really hope you trust me on this one, it will blow you away.
> 
> Cheers bro, $39 more, maybe risk it?


I'll have to see what is available here in Korea but I also read that these cans don't have high resistance so amps aren't needed. That said I want to be able to EQ and boost the bass a little bit as I hear the bass is a little soft.

I looked at the k1, looks nice but I would love for something with rubber feet to sit on the desk with at least a volume knob. It's about 50 here which isn't too bad.

I still don't know enough about audio hardware to do a full dive, I'd like to though


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I'll have to see what is available here in Korea but I also read that these cans don't have high resistance so amps aren't needed. That said I want to be able to EQ and boost the bass a little bit as I hear the bass is a little soft.
> 
> I looked at the k1, looks nice but I would love for something with rubber feet to sit on the desk with at least a volume knob. It's about 50 here which isn't too bad.
> 
> I still don't know enough about audio hardware to do a full dive, I'd like to though


Ah man, it isn't about making it louder, amps/dacs of good quality just help overall sound even if the ampage isn't needed, some amps pair better with other headphones. Ah man, come on... I promise you if you just tried the Fiio K1 with the SHP-9500 and then tried SHP-9500 with just your motherboard, you would be blown away. I was playing For Honor uplay game yesterday, and there is this part where their are birds chirping in the trees next to you as you run down this hill, and with fulla 2 and other more pricey amps/dacs it sounded like the birds were just melded in with all the other sounds, I plugged in the Fiio K1, and it you could literally hear the seperation of the birds, like it felt like one was coming from this tree to my left and another to my bottom right.... look the Fiio K1 just pairs so well with the SHP-9500 I can not stress it enough.

The Fulla 2 and other high end amps/dacs pair better with other headphones, and I love my Fulla 2 I do... but yeah man please have a little trust in me on this one, and Korea has a return policy right? So just try the Fiio K1... if your not blown away, and you can't tell the difference vs mobo, return it and tell me I was wrong









ALL HEADPHONES ARE AMAZING if paired properly* sometimes the pairing is so obscure, like who would have ever thought about a cheap Fiio K1? I am telling you it is a match made in heaven, cheers mate. I am off to dinner and then sleep, I work at a steel mill now... so just tired all the time lol


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah, after looking again they are like 65 USD in Korea. I might have to find a local brand and check reviews on that.

Not working at the moment, this is tax return goodies lol. Though I really want to have a volume knob. Not all laptops have media options, for instance my y510p has it as a Fn but it for some reason forcibly tabs out of most games currently in play, which is a little annoying.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ah man, it isn't about making it louder, amps/dacs of good quality just help overall sound even if the ampage isn't needed, some amps pair better with other headphones. Ah man, come on... I promise you if you just tried the Fiio K1 with the SHP-9500 and then tried SHP-9500 with just your motherboard, you would be blown away. I was playing For Honor uplay game yesterday, and there is this part where their are birds chirping in the trees next to you as you run down this hill, and with fulla 2 and other more pricey amps/dacs it sounded like the birds were just melded in with all the other sounds, I plugged in the Fiio K1, and it you could literally hear the seperation of the birds, like it felt like one was coming from this tree to my left and another to my bottom right.... look the Fiio K1 just pairs so well with the SHP-9500 I can not stress it enough.


LOL this makes me want to try Fiio K1 with my ATH-M40X.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The way I understand it is that it needs constant noise (ie. a plane cabin) to evaluate and remove it. Short stuff like speech happens too quickly and varies too much. I think I read that newer versions have improved on that a little but it's still a problem.


Yeah, noise cancellation works wonders in small aircraft, and in fact Bose has a fairly large following among pilots - even converting a decent amount of "I'll always run my David and Clarke" pilots (those who don't recognize that name, I'll just say they're some of the most zealous people regarding their headsets)... Sennheiser wanted a piece of that pie and didn't convert nearly as many to their headsets.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignsvn*
> 
> LOL this makes me want to try Fiio K1 with my ATH-M40X.


Fulla 2 would probably be better for the M40x honestly. I have no idea though, never tested that can.

Also, I understand the wanting a knob thing, I love my volume wheel on my keyboard, its my lifesaver DD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone is interested here is what I just bought for my actual time on bus/plane: the free $100 IEM's I got, Thinksound MS02 wood, Fiio F3 will be the two IEM's I am using + this arrives Sunday with my amazon prime shipping:


I've got a mSD card I've been dying to use in something and while I might not put something like that to use as much as I could, it would be nice to have around. How are the quality of the Jams vs the first gen or two of the regular Clip?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I am not an Audiophile.
> 
> that said, I am losing my mind waiting for the Philips 9500's to come in.
> 
> I already want to put the HM5 pads on them, I read it improves the audio a little bit but I just like the aesthetic .


Everyone says they're not an audiophile until they hear their first pair of great headphones







. Sorry to say that you might become addicted after this







.


----------



## TheReciever

Oh trust me what pushed me into this was walking into a hifi shop when I was in Japan recently. I fell in love, but the price of 1k+ is quite sobering (Japan prices).

I guess I should I'm not educated in music enough to be able to put into words the appreciation I would have for the qualities differing model cans would provide beyond how hot my wallet is feeling after listening to them lol

I have always had a dedicated audio source though. I was hooked after getting the essence stx and audio quality (not volume persay) improvement in bfbc2 was huge. Last I had the USB 5.1 creative sound card that I used with my laptops. I would have it now but I lost it in the move to Korea









Which is why I am interested in hardware audio solutions for the future beyond just a USB to analog amp kind of thing.

Just like how I always wanted a mod mic but I already had a headset lol. First world problems


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I've got a mSD card I've been dying to use in something and while I might not put something like that to use as much as I could, it would be nice to have around. How are the quality of the Jams vs the first gen or two of the regular Clip?


I will do some testing, I own the original one, only reason I had to replace it (it sounds great still) is I washed it in washing machine and now the screen and skip to next song sometimes doesn't work. I am hoping this one sounds just as good though. I'll let you know soon, main selling point for me is 18 hour battery life, small form factor, no internet or satellite connection needed, I can just plug in my nice IEM's and get lost, disconnect from the world and everything while traveling or even just riding my bike


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh trust me what pushed me into this was walking into a hifi shop when I was in Japan recently. I fell in love, but the price of 1k+ is quite sobering (Japan prices).
> 
> I guess I should I'm not educated in music enough to be able to put into words the appreciation I would have for the qualities differing model cans would provide beyond how hot my wallet is feeling after listening to them lol
> 
> I have always had a dedicated audio source though. I was hooked after getting the essence stx and audio quality (not volume persay) improvement in bfbc2 was huge. Last I had the USB 5.1 creative sound card that I used with my laptops. I would have it now but I lost it in the move to Korea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I am interested in hardware audio solutions for the future beyond just a USB to analog amp kind of thing.
> 
> Just like how I always wanted a mod mic but I already had a headset lol. First world problems


Those Essence STX and the Titanium HDs were great for their time. Can't wait to hear your impressions of the new headphones







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I will do some testing, I own the original one, only reason I had to replace it (it sounds great still) is I washed it in washing machine and now the screen and skip to next song sometimes doesn't work. I am hoping this one sounds just as good though. I'll let you know soon, main selling point for me is 18 hour battery life, small form factor, no internet or satellite connection needed, I can just plug in my nice IEM's and get lost, disconnect from the world and everything while traveling or even just riding my bike


Haha that's crap luck







. Thankfully they've never been too expensive. I checked it out a bit and seems the file system will only support 2K song max and a max mSD of 32GB. So I'm kinda stuck again. I may need to actually search for a small player that's mSD compatible that I can throw all of my stuff on. I'd love to have something that consistently has all of my bought/purchased/non-Spotify music on.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I was looking up some pc branded headset such as the logitech g633, hyperx cloud2 and etc and I saw the Sony MDR 1000X, Is the Sony good for PC gaming? I understand the price difference is astronomical but I would like to get some feedback about it for PC gaming use.
> 
> 
> 
> Avoid wireless and noise cancelling unless you absolutely need either.
Click to expand...

I'll be using them with the 3.5mm cord when gaming, the noise cancelling can be turned off but I could use them depending on the time of they. Are they a solid choice for the price?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, noise cancellation works wonders in small aircraft, and in fact Bose has a fairly large following among pilots - even converting a decent amount of "I'll always run my David and Clarke" pilots (those who don't recognize that name, I'll just say they're some of the most zealous people regarding their headsets)... Sennheiser wanted a piece of that pie and didn't convert nearly as many to their headsets.


I think Sennheiser is aiming for the youth demographic rather than try to cut into Bose's share of the businessmen. That's what I think when I see the Momentum design anyway







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll be using them with the 3.5mm cord when gaming, the noise cancelling can be turned off but I could use them depending on the time of they. Are they a solid choice for the price?


I've not heard them but, it's pretty safe to say that any wireless headphone isn't worth the price unless you need wireless. Wired consistently offers better value for the money.

Are you going to be using headphones in a noisy or quiet environment?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I think Sennheiser is aiming for the youth demographic rather than try to cut into Bose's share of the businessmen. That's what I think when I see the Momentum design anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I've not heard them but, it's pretty safe to say that any wireless headphone isn't worth the price unless you need wireless. Wired consistently offers better value for the money.
> 
> Are you going to be using headphones in a noisy or quiet environment?


Actually, it turns out Sennheiser stopped production of their S1 headset.... A little over a year ago, and stopped all sales of them as of mid-nov 2016... That kinda sucks, because they had started getting a following among pilots, even with fierce competition from Bose's A20 headset... Then again, the A20 can be purchased with Nemo plugs, which means no batteries required for the active noise cancellation so that probably really helped their cause... That and the fact there were numerous reports of high frequencies being a tad.... Sharp on the ears with the Sennheiser headset (sharp as in ow, that hurts, not the musical sharp)


----------



## caenlen

Question everyone, if I get some nice wire cutter, and cut the 20 foot long stock non-detachable cable from my Pioneer SE-A1000 headphones, and I can simply twist the left and right wires onto a new wire and wrap some electrical tape around it? The 20 foot cable is driving me nuts. I do not own the tools to do the mod for my headphones that Z-Review did... love my cans, but yeah that 20 foot cable is just a joke.


----------



## billbartuska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ...simply twist the left and right wires onto a new wire and wrap some electrical tape around it?


Ug! Get a soldering iron, some electrical solder and some shrink tube.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billbartuska*
> 
> Ug! Get a soldering iron, some electrical solder and some shrink tube.


bah no, not dropping $30 on all that stuff just for one headphone. I guess I will just deal with the 20ft cable bleh


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> bah no, not dropping $30 on all that stuff just for one headphone. I guess I will just deal with the 20ft cable bleh


Actually, if you could open them up, I bet you could find somewhere local that would be willing to solder what I'm going to assume (didn't watch video) should be all of 4 soldering points (2 per side). You could also do the less ethical thing and buy a soldering gun long enough to do this and then return it to the store







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Actually, if you could open them up, I bet you could find somewhere local that would be willing to solder what I'm going to assume (didn't watch video) should be all of 4 soldering points (2 per side). You could also do the less ethical thing and buy a soldering gun long enough to do this and then return it to the store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


lol nah, not worried about it anymore. Just will deal with the 20ft cable, they are not my main go to cans anyway. Oddly enough I am using my Thinksound earmonitors more than anything these days, blocks outside noise really well, lets me zone out, decent soundstage, etc. I may not even bring headphones with me to Europe, just my 4-5 IEM's. Prob will bring my shp-9500s though, they are my babies after all. Fiio K1 is small too, now I just need to sell my Fulla 2. I refunded the M1060, you guys were right about the wood cracking, glad I had a look... sigh... the wood was just for looks too, why did they have to do that. bleh


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol nah, not worried about it anymore. Just will deal with the 20ft cable, they are not my main go to cans anyway. Oddly enough I am using my Thinksound earmonitors more than anything these days, blocks outside noise really well, lets me zone out, decent soundstage, etc. I may not even bring headphones with me to Europe, just my 4-5 IEM's. Prob will bring my shp-9500s though, they are my babies after all. Fiio K1 is small too, now I just need to sell my Fulla 2. I refunded the M1060, you guys were right about the wood cracking, glad I had a look... sigh... the wood was just for looks too, why did they have to do that. bleh


Sucks to hear about the M1060







.

Your Fulla 2 is priced really well, so surprised to see it's not gone yet







.


----------



## TheReciever

I just got my Philips 9500's.

I was able to crank up the volume when playing Siege without it distorting sound or becoming too much feedback to be painful. I honestly felt like I was cheating while playing Siege, only played a couple of rounds but went 9-3 and 7-2 respectively, mostly because I could hear the footsteps without making my ears bleed when explosives trigger. I actually watched 2 people walk past me because they didnt hear me sneaking around them.

Music is also quite an improvement, though like others mentioned the Bass is light, so I am looking into Software EQ's to see if I can give it a little boost. If these are to be my cans, gonna need a little more Bass.

Fiance is already complaining about the noise when shes trying to sleep since they are open ear, I may have to invest in a closed ear pair in the future









First things first though, need to remedy the Bass without ruining the overall sound profile of the SHP9500's

I can see why people like the HM5's but I think I will be ok with what I have now (stock) considering that HM5's arent located here in Korea that I have been able to find, closest is Japan.

Cable is a little long for my needs, hardly a complaint, who knows when or if I need longer length. I just wrapped it and use the cable tie it came with, tucked it underneath the laptop and problem solved.


----------



## ignsvn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> ... I may have to invest in a closed ear pair in the future...


----------



## pez

And let the addiction to audio begin







.


----------



## TheReciever

It doesn't help when a huge factor of my favorite game is positional sound, a proper headphone let me fall in love with my favorite game all over again.

Don't know about Philips other products but I am a surely satisfied customer and will be able to recommend these as a great gateway drug into audiophile genre especially since th ey don't need an amp.

My fiance doesn't like them because th ey are tight on her head, I certainly have a bigger head and they are comfy. I dunno lol, guess that means I don't have to wonder where they ran off too.

Some people said on other forums that open ear is bad for gaming since positional sound is in accurate, for siege, I couldn't disagree more.

Can someone explain what a stack is and why one would be looking into one?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> It doesn't help when a huge factor of my favorite game is positional sound, a proper headphone let me fall in love with my favorite game all over again.
> 
> Don't know about Philips other products but I am a surely satisfied customer and will be able to recommend these as a great gateway drug into audiophile genre especially since th ey don't need an amp.
> 
> My fiance doesn't like them because th ey are tight on her head, I certainly have a bigger head and they are comfy. I dunno lol, guess that means I don't have to wonder where they ran off too.
> 
> Some people said on other forums that open ear is bad for gaming since positional sound is in accurate, for siege, I couldn't disagree more.
> 
> Can someone explain what a stack is and why one would be looking into one?


Actually it's usually quite the opposite. Closed headphones usually make soundstage worse. That's not to say there aren't closed headphones with good soundstage. You're probably using one of the better headphones for gaming until you get to something like the Q701 or AD700.

And I'm guessing by stack you might be referring to an amp and DAC stack? If so, the normal 'stack' people refer to is possibly the Magni and Modi. And to that I say BS. Look into a Fulla 2.


----------



## TheReciever

I want it. Damn it, and the growth of another genre in high end pc's begins lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> It doesn't help when a huge factor of my favorite game is positional sound, a proper headphone let me fall in love with my favorite game all over again.
> 
> ?


More people should think this way. Audio is EXTREMELY important for gaming (not just gaming only of course) . It is a primary Immersion.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> More people should think this way. Audio is EXTREMELY important for gaming (not just gaming only of course) . It is a primary Immersion.


Most developers seem to see it as an afterthought. Lossy formats and lame processing is just fine to them as long as nothing is hideously wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> bah no, not dropping $30 on all that stuff just for one headphone. I guess I will just deal with the *20ft cable* bleh


Wow, that's pretty darn long. As long as you coil it up it shouldn't cause much trouble and you'll get lots of leeway with movement







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree, one doesn't necessarily have to get a "stack" of components - I personally prefer a good all in one setup - I'm more than happy with my Audio-GD NFB-11, although if course I wouldn't mind trying the Gustard H10/X12 combo at some point (or just the A20H, which was what I had my sights on for so long), although the H10/X12 combo is a stack... Just one that seems to regularly get good reviews.

But for the time being I'm more than happy with what I have (although I still want to try out a pair of T50RP's at some point)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, noise cancellation works wonders in small aircraft, and in fact Bose has a fairly large following among pilots - even converting a decent amount of "I'll always run my David and Clarke" pilots (those who don't recognize that name, I'll just say they're some of the most zealous people regarding their headsets)... Sennheiser wanted a piece of that pie and didn't convert nearly as many to their headsets.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Sennheiser is aiming for the youth demographic rather than try to cut into Bose's share of the businessmen. That's what I think when I see the Momentum design anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll be using them with the 3.5mm cord when gaming, the noise cancelling can be turned off but I could use them depending on the time of they. Are they a solid choice for the price?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've not heard them but, it's pretty safe to say that any wireless headphone isn't worth the price unless you need wireless. Wired consistently offers better value for the money.
> 
> Are you going to be using headphones in a noisy or quiet environment?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> [quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll be using them with the 3.5mm cord when gaming, the noise cancelling can be turned off but I could use them depending on the time of they. Are they a solid choice for the price?
> 
> 
> 
> I've not heard them but, it's pretty safe to say that any wireless headphone isn't worth the price unless you need wireless. Wired consistently offers better value for the money.
> 
> Are you going to be using headphones in a noisy or quiet environment?
Click to expand...

Moderate vehicle related noise as I live on a busy street, I dont need the NC but its a bonus. I might also need to get one of those 4ft male to female oxygen free cables to use as an extension.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> More people should think this way. Audio is EXTREMELY important for gaming (not just gaming only of course) . It is a primary Immersion.


George Lucas taught me that lesson albeit not personally mind you. Take music or sound away from certain media and it loses a significant portion of its level of immersion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Most developers seem to see it as an afterthought. Lossy formats and lame processing is just fine to them as long as nothing is hideously wrong.


I dont know enough about the subject but I am inclined to agree.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I agree, one doesn't necessarily have to get a "stack" of components - I personally prefer a good all in one setup - I'm more than happy with my Audio-GD NFB-11, although if course I wouldn't mind trying the Gustard H10/X12 combo at some point (or just the A20H, which was what I had my sights on for so long), although the H10/X12 combo is a stack... Just one that seems to regularly get good reviews.
> 
> But for the time being I'm more than happy with what I have (although I still want to try out a pair of T50RP's at some point)


The "stack" just seems to be a common phrase I find when I am looking at audio hardware. This is what I used for a couple of years, mostly for 2 things, removing DPC latency from the built in sound drivers and also for the volume knob.

I dont know what an audiophile equivalent would be...


----------



## caenlen

The stack is overrated, I found Fulla 2 to have more fun sound signature and increased sound stage than even my very expensive Vali 2 and Modi Multibit setup. Honestly a lot of audio is a scam, don't go low end, don't go high end, but get something. Like Fiio K1 or Fulla 2 over onboard audio of a motherboard for example, but I honestly see no reason to ever go high end unless you make like 50 grand a year. I make 10 bucks an hr and have most of my life, so I am fine, at least I am educated enough to get some decent audio. I feel bad for the people who are rich but are so low IQ they use onboard motherboard audio still lol

I like how men like Trump make billions their entire life, but still use a samsung galaxy s3 and crappy stuff, and all they do is play golf when they travel. Amuses me to no end how many people no matter their wealth lack a self-awareness of their own existence in the cosmos, me personally, I would buy a baller telescope and hire scientists to explain things to me in laymens terms, I'd have a galaxy s8 on preorder right now, and when I travel (which I do anyway cause you dont have to be super rich to travel) I visit museums of all kinds and enlighten myself to time itself.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The stack is overrated, I found Fulla 2 to have more fun sound signature and increased sound stage than even my very expensive Vali 2 and Modi Multibit setup. Honestly a lot of audio is a scam, don't go low end, don't go high end, but get something. Like Fiio K1 or Fulla 2 over onboard audio of a motherboard for example, but I honestly see no reason to ever go high end unless you make like 50 grand a year. I make 10 bucks an hr and have most of my life, so I am fine, at least I am educated enough to get some decent audio. I feel bad for the people who are rich but are so low IQ they use onboard motherboard audio still lol
> 
> I like how men like Trump make billions their entire life, but still use a samsung galaxy s3 and crappy stuff, and all they do is play golf when they travel. Amuses me to no end how many people no matter their wealth lack a self-awareness of their own existence in the cosmos, me personally, I would buy a baller telescope and hire scientists to explain things to me in laymens terms, I'd have a galaxy s8 on preorder right now, and when I travel (which I do anyway cause you dont have to be super rich to travel) I visit museums of all kinds and enlighten myself to time itself.


A couple of things.

1: all schiit gear sucks and is over rated. Their very high end stuff is what their mid range stuff should sound like.

2: FiiO is crap. Build yourself a cmoy or buy a prebuilt one and profit.

3: I would agree that at least half or more of the audio world is BS. Some of the most expensive audio systems in the world are put together using parts that only cost a few bucks.

4: Define rich people? Most rich people I know will take a handful of 100 dollar bills and throw it at an audio store to setup their whole house with sonos and other things to make the process simple.

5: I am pretty sure trump is an exception to humanity. I am a conservative and even I fully admit that the man is brain dead.

6: Your last point I can easily answer. You know how after you play a game like skyrim for a while you pretty much become a god and the game gets real boring? That is how rich people feel.

They climbed up the corporate ladder and now they just want to live as simply and comfortably as possible. They are too worn down and have lost too much interest in life to give two schiits about the stars in the sky or anything scientists have to say. They just want to play golf and have someone bring them a drink every now and again.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Moderate vehicle related noise as I live on a busy street, I dont need the NC but its a bonus. I might also need to get one of those 4ft male to female oxygen free cables to use as an extension.


Maybe consider the Oppo PM3 or Focal Spirit Classic/Pro. Be warned that the Focals are on the small side. I believe some Denon's closed pairs (ie. Denon AH-D5000/7000) are well regarded but, finding a pair may be a bit tricky.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> A couple of things.
> 
> 1: all schiit gear sucks and is over rated. Their very high end stuff is what their mid range stuff should sound like.
> 
> 2: FiiO is crap. Build yourself a cmoy or buy a prebuilt one and profit.
> 
> 3: I would agree that at least half or more of the audio world is BS. Some of the most expensive audio systems in the world are put together using parts that only cost a few bucks.
> 
> 4: Define rich people? Most rich people I know will take a handful of 100 dollar bills and throw it at an audio store to setup their whole house with sonos and other things to make the process simple.
> 
> 5: I am pretty sure trump is an exception to humanity. I am a conservative and even I fully admit that the man is brain dead.
> 
> 6: Your last point I can easily answer. You know how after you play a game like skyrim for a while you pretty much become a god and the game gets real boring? That is how rich people feel.
> 
> They climbed up the corporate ladder and now they just want to live as simply and comfortably as possible. They are too worn down and have lost too much interest in life to give two schiits about the stars in the sky or anything scientists have to say. They just want to play golf and have someone bring them a drink every now and again.


Well said, and here is a toast to you my friend, in hopes that none of us here ever get to rich we lose our sense of self-awareness that is the beauty in everything ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well said, and here is a toast to you my friend, in hopes that none of us here ever get to rich we lose our sense of self-awareness that is the beauty in everything ~


I have to be rich unfortunately.

My machine and wood shop won't build themselves. I figure 10 mill is pretty much all I ever need and then some.


----------



## Wishmaker

My final piece of the puzzle has arrived. Rega Planar 3 and the quality on my Pink Floyd Vinyl trumps the lossless digital sources I have for the same album. The punch, clarity and dynamics when the instruments kick in cannot be obtained on everything.


----------



## TheReciever

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LDTP484?ref=emc_b_5_t

This is what Ill be looking for in the future...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My final piece of the puzzle has arrived. Rega Planar 3 and the quality on my Pink Floyd Vinyl trumps the lossless digital sources I have for the same album. The punch, clarity and dynamics when the instruments kick in cannot be obtained on everything.


Those Focals are nice looking speakers







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01LDTP484?ref=emc_b_5_t
> 
> This is what Ill be looking for in the future...


What a joke, no, just buy a Fiio K1 instead, it pairs better with SHP-9500. Or if you must have a knob, grab a Schiit Fulla 2 for only $99, that thing has bad reviews for a reason man... :/ sigh

@tjjangel well hopefully your passion does not die out after you reach a certain threshold of monetary gains. I doubt if it does, some men just have more volition than others.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What a joke, no, just buy a Fiio K1 instead, it pairs better with SHP-9500. Or if you must have a knob, grab a Schiit Fulla 2 for only $99, that thing has bad reviews for a reason man... :/ sigh
> 
> @tjjangel well hopefully your passion does not die out after you reach a certain threshold of monetary gains. I doubt if it does, some men just have more volition than others.


None of those have positional audio.

GSX 1000 is the best positional audio available for games in the market at the moment. For me its Games > Music and 9500's dont need a powerful amp (or none, really) so it seems to be the perfect fit.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> None of those have positional audio.
> 
> GSX 1000 is the best positional audio available for games in the market at the moment. For me its Games > Music and 9500's dont need a powerful amp (or none, really) so it seems to be the perfect fit.


Just curious, have you tried out something like Razer Surround? Your headphones do most of the work and software-based stuff like that device you posted is then introduced. You could probably achieve the same thing with Razer Surround and the combo of a cheaper amp/DAC and your headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> None of those have positional audio.
> 
> GSX 1000 is the best positional audio available for games in the market at the moment. For me its Games > Music and 9500's dont need a powerful amp (or none, really) so it seems to be the perfect fit.


I could put the fiio k1 side by side with the GSX and prove to you it has better positional audio. I already told you about the birds in For Honor gameplay... gah... well its your funeral and your wallet, take it easy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just curious, have you tried out something like Razer Surround? Your headphones do most of the work and software-based stuff like that device you posted is then introduced. You could probably achieve the same thing with Razer Surround and the combo of a cheaper amp/DAC and your headphones.


well if he decides to try this, I know the MOnoprice 8323 headphones only $20 pair really well with the razer surround.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Those Focals are nice looking speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is an added benefit







. The sound is what matters and they sound better than they look







!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I could put the fiio k1 side by side with the GSX and prove to you it has better positional audio. I already told you about the birds in For Honor gameplay... gah... well its your funeral and your wallet, take it easy
> well if he decides to try this, I know the MOnoprice 8323 headphones only $20 pair really well with the razer surround.


I've owned sound cards before and noticed the difference, its not something the K1 boasts in the slightest.

I want positional sound, not just upgraded amp/dac, I'd be welcome to learn of other products that offer it. The Fiio K1 seems to be entry level amp/dac that people like to use with their phone.

Not something I am interested in, in the slightest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just curious, have you tried out something like Razer Surround? Your headphones do most of the work and software-based stuff like that device you posted is then introduced. You could probably achieve the same thing with Razer Surround and the combo of a cheaper amp/DAC and your headphones.


The Razer surround was compared against it, in many reviews and thus far the Sennheiser is touted as the best in positional audio.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I've owned sound cards before and noticed the difference, its not something the K1 boasts in the slightest.
> 
> I want positional sound, not just upgraded amp/dac, I'd be welcome to learn of other products that offer it. The Fiio K1 seems to be entry level amp/dac that people like to use with their phone.
> 
> Not something I am interested in, in the slightest.
> The Razer surround was compared against it, in many reviews and thus far the Sennheiser is touted as the best in positional audio.


Cool







. It's your money in the end, so I'm not gonna fault you for that. Just keep in mind the alternative is close and not as expensive







.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It's your money in the end, so I'm not gonna fault you for that. Just keep in mind the alternative is close and not as expensive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


For sure, the bigger problem is that it's razer. As a laptop enthusiast I can't support anything by them, shady company with issues across their laptop lines that will never be fixed not to mention bga/solder almost everything. If it wasn't razer I may have considered it.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> That is an added benefit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The sound is what matters and they sound better than they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


This is true, but unfortunately I can't comment about the sound this side of the globe so I'll compliment them on their simple, refined aesthetics for now







. I think there is an audio shop nearby that stocks Focal gear... hesitant to go though as I think I have all the audio gear I sensibly need and don't need another excuse for my wallet to fly open







!

My Paradigm Monitor 7 v6 floorstanders will last me a while longer I think







.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> For sure, the bigger problem is that it's razer. As a laptop enthusiast I can't support anything by them, shady company with issues across their laptop lines that will never be fixed not to mention bga/solder almost everything. If it wasn't razer I may have considered it.


There is a Creative alternative called the X-Fi MB3 that works in a similar fashion. I have it installed but disabled it as it didn't seem to play nicely with the USB connected FiiO E10K. I'll try again soon if I get a chance with the SPDIF connected DAC instead and see how the SBX surround works.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> In hopes that none of us here ever get to rich we lose our sense of self-awareness that is the beauty in everything ~


Plenty of rich guys enjoying their life, hobbies and nice things. Some people just lose track of their life, themselves and everyone around them, all for sake of their job and money. One of my grandfathers would be a perfect example of such a person.


----------



## caenlen

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Plenty of rich guys enjoying their life, hobbies and nice things. Some people just lose track of their life, themselves and everyone around them, all for sake of their job and money. One of my grandfathers would be a perfect example of such a person.


It boggles my mind some people can be that way, and excuse me for coming across as generalizing, I of course didn't mean everyone. Bill Gates for example has many hobbies and philanthropy,









I may be weird on this one, probably the only person on the planet that will say this, but I think I prefer Monolith M560 over the Monolith M1060. The imaging is just a little weird on the M1060 for me, sound stage is a touch smaller as well. Hmm. Not sure yet, but it looks like the Monolith M560 with upgraded earpads will be coming to Europe with me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> There is a Creative alternative called the X-Fi MB3 that works in a similar fashion. I have it installed but disabled it as it didn't seem to play nicely with the USB connected FiiO E10K. I'll try again soon if I get a chance with the SPDIF connected DAC instead and see how the SBX surround works.


My laptop has the Creative X-FI MB5, had 0 issues with it so far, but when I use Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, I just change my pathway in audio settings, so it doesn't use the Creative stuff at all... you must be changing to those amps/dacs through the Creative control panel itself?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ]
> It boggles my mind some people can be that way, and excuse me for coming across as generalizing, I of course didn't mean everyone. Bill Gates for example has many hobbies and philanthropy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be weird on this one, probably the only person on the planet that will say this, but I think I prefer Monolith M560 over the Monolith M1060. The imaging is just a little weird on the M1060 for me, sound stage is a touch smaller as well. Hmm. Not sure yet, but it looks like the Monolith M560 with upgraded earpads will be coming to Europe with me.
> My laptop has the Creative X-FI MB5, had 0 issues with it so far, but when I use Fulla 2 or Fiio K1, I just change my pathway in audio settings, so it doesn't use the Creative stuff at all... you must be changing to those amps/dacs through the Creative control panel itself?


Thats not surprising.

I bet if you cut out the speaker grills on both monolith headphones and used the same pads, they would probably sound a lot better and they would both most likely be identical.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> There is a Creative alternative called the X-Fi MB3 that works in a similar fashion. I have it installed but disabled it as it didn't seem to play nicely with the USB connected FiiO E10K. I'll try again soon if I get a chance with the SPDIF connected DAC instead and see how the SBX surround works.


Oh thanks for the tip! May play with this soon


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really would like to invest in some ACN headphones still, I love my IEM's, but ACN does drown out noise a touch better, minus talking, does anyone know if there are any ACN headphones out there that drown out all noise? Including people trying to talk to you?

I am looking at buying 1 of these 3, two are on pre-order not even out yet... thoughts?

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1312603-REG/sennheiser_506783_hd4_50_btnc_wireless_around.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1317731-REG/sony_mdr_xb950n1_b_xb950n1_extra_bass_noise.html

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1277057-REG/sony_mdr1000x_c_mdr_1000x_wireless_noise_cancelling.html



edit: nevermind, even the sony flagship lets in people talking to you, and bose qc35 is apparently better at tuning out airplane noise. My IEM's will work, I can't even hear people talk as long as I have music on low volume. bleh.


----------



## thuNDa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> There is a Creative alternative called the X-Fi MB3 that works in a similar fashion. I have it installed but disabled it as it didn't seem to play nicely with the USB connected FiiO E10K. I'll try again soon if I get a chance with the SPDIF connected DAC instead and see how the SBX surround works.


You need a 5.1 / 7.1 device(like the usual onboardsound) in the first place, to get proper virtual surround from the MB3 software, because you can't set the MB3 virtual device to 5.1 / 7.1 in windows itself(as opposed to razer surround).


----------



## Spork13

5.1 / 7.1 are great for positional audio - through speakers placed carefully around your room.
Via headphones they are a crappy sounding gimmick at best.

There are plenty of budget (open back) HPs that will give you good directional audio (imaging) in games, and they will also sound OK for movies and music.


----------



## caenlen

This is cool.







http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/what-18th-century-paris-sounded-180960724/
Quote:


> This Is What 18th-Century Paris Sounded Like
> A bygone age comes back to life in this painstaking reconstruction of the sounds of 1739


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/what-18th-century-paris-sounded-180960724/


Cool concept. Very video game like.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Cool concept. Very video game like.


Around 5 minutes 40 seconds in it has some amazing soundstage/imaging


----------



## kignt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol nah, not worried about it anymore. Just will deal with the 20ft cable, they are not my main go to cans anyway. Oddly enough I am using my Thinksound earmonitors more than anything these days, blocks outside noise really well, lets me zone out, decent soundstage, etc. I may not even bring headphones with me to Europe, just my 4-5 IEM's. Prob will bring my shp-9500s though, they are my babies after all. Fiio K1 is small too, now I just need to sell my Fulla 2. I refunded the M1060, you guys were right about the wood cracking, glad I had a look... sigh... the wood was just for looks too, why did they have to do that. bleh


I 3-string braided, when i first saw this 



 , the 3m cable of hd598 for almost a year, until I found out a 1.2m cable was also in the box...


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi,
I'm looking for an upgrade of my HD598. I already made a thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1625525/upgrade-for-a-hd598) but as Pez mentioned there, might as well post here.
I mostly play (say 90% games, 10% music) and I use an Objective2+ODAC Combo.
My needs :
- open back design (or a good semi-open, like my DT880 Premium that I have on a second computer paired with an ASUS STX)
- good for competitiv FPS, even though I don't play competitivly as much as previously. "Good enough" will do.
- confortable
- <600€
I'm ready to "lose" a bit of gaming capability in my headphone to gain quality in music. *I'm looking for a better all-around headphone like the 598 is while having a relatively wide soundstage.*
After a lot of reading my choice is narrowed between these 4 : HD650/HD700/Beyer Amiron and AKG 712 Pro. The AKG being very good in competitiv games.
Now I'm wondering three things :
- Will I see a big difference going for the AKG ? This one is very tempting after reading MLE thread on headfi.
- How is the HD700 for my needs ? Seems like a hit or miss.
- Which one fit the best for my needs

Thank you


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm looking for an upgrade of my HD598. I already made a thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1625525/upgrade-for-a-hd598) but as Pez mentioned there, might as well post here.
> I mostly play (say 90% games, 10% music) and I use an Objective2+ODAC Combo.
> My needs :
> - open back design (or a good semi-open, like my DT880 Premium that I have on a second computer paired with an ASUS STX)
> - good for competitiv FPS, even though I don't play competitivly as much as previously. "Good enough" will do.
> - confortable
> - <600€
> I'm ready to "lose" a bit of gaming capability in my headphone to gain quality in music. *I'm looking for a better all-around headphone like the 598 is while having a relatively wide soundstage.*
> After a lot of reading my choice is narrowed between these 4 : HD650/HD700/Beyer Amiron and AKG 712 Pro. The AKG being very good in competitiv games.
> Now I'm wondering three things :
> - Will I see a big difference going for the AKG ? This one is very tempting after reading MLE thread on headfi.
> - How is the HD700 for my needs ? Seems like a hit or miss.
> - Which one fit the best for my needs
> 
> Thank you


Search for this "Monoprice Monolith M560" I doubt you can find it in your country though, should not cost more than $199.99, then add on some Sony XBR 500 earpads ($10) and its basically the best headphone you can get under the $600 range, sounds better than HifiMAN HE-560 and Monolith M1060 (its bigger brother). All of this is just imo of course. Planar magnetic of this quality is just hard to beat... its a different experience than dynamic can offer, and HD700 is dynamic. Soundstage is quite immense on these as well.

HD650 has no soundstage, you would be making a mistake, they are great for music, but not for gaming. HD700 is not bad, but it is a little harsh on female vocals. If you want to save some money, Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads, rotate the earpads 20 degrees, increases bass and soundstage, they sound better than HD600's and only cost around $55. Not sure if you can find any of this in France but cheers. Focal Elear makes headphones in France, maybe email them and ask them if they have any budget headphones for sale, lol, you never know.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Search for this "Monoprice Monolith M560" I doubt you can find it in your country though, should not cost more than $199.99, then add on some Sony XBR 500 earpads ($10) and its basically the best headphone you can get under the $600 range, sounds better than HifiMAN HE-560 and Monolith M1060 (its bigger brother). All of this is just imo of course. Planar magnetic of this quality is just hard to beat... its a different experience than dynamic can offer, and HD700 is dynamic. Soundstage is quite immense on these as well.
> 
> HD650 has no soundstage, you would be making a mistake, they are great for music, but not for gaming. HD700 is not bad, but it is a little harsh on female vocals. If you want to save some money, Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads, rotate the earpads 20 degrees, increases bass and soundstage, they sound better than HD600's and only cost around $55. Not sure if you can find any of this in France but cheers. Focal Elear makes headphones in France, maybe email them and ask them if they have any budget headphones for sale, lol, you never know.


Thanks for your answer. Monoprice Monolith M560 will be very hard to find in France indeed. As for the Elear, they are amazing. I had the opportunity to listen to them while I was buying the Focal Listen (no pun intended) for my trips and other nomad usage. The only thing is that I don't know how they will sounds with games.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. Monoprice Monolith M560 will be very hard to find in France indeed. As for the Elear, they are amazing. I had the opportunity to listen to them while I was buying the Focal Listen (no pun intended) for my trips and other nomad usage. The only thing is that I don't know how they will sounds with games.


Honestly it is hard to beat the HD598 for gaming... but I did try the HD598 and shp-9500 side by side once (cause I love the comfort factor of HD598) and the sound on the shp-9500 just was too good, so I refunded teh HD598, but I do think the HD598 has a great soundstage for gaming, one of the best.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm looking for an upgrade of my HD598. I already made a thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1625525/upgrade-for-a-hd598) but as Pez mentioned there, might as well post here.
> I mostly play (say 90% games, 10% music) and I use an Objective2+ODAC Combo.
> My needs :
> - open back design (or a good semi-open, like my DT880 Premium that I have on a second computer paired with an ASUS STX)
> - good for competitiv FPS, even though I don't play competitivly as much as previously. "Good enough" will do.
> - confortable
> - <600€
> I'm ready to "lose" a bit of gaming capability in my headphone to gain quality in music. *I'm looking for a better all-around headphone like the 598 is while having a relatively wide soundstage.*
> After a lot of reading my choice is narrowed between these 4 : HD650/HD700/Beyer Amiron and AKG 712 Pro. The AKG being very good in competitiv games.
> Now I'm wondering three things :
> - Will I see a big difference going for the AKG ? This one is very tempting after reading MLE thread on headfi.
> - How is the HD700 for my needs ? Seems like a hit or miss.
> - Which one fit the best for my needs
> 
> Thank you


While I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 600's as well as AKG K712's, and use the K712's for pretty much everything, a few things do come to mind. For the record, I tend to almost always use my AKG K712's versus the HD 600's unless I'm watching a movie with hubby, but some have mentioned it's probably the fact I like a little more bass in things and my musical preferences cater more to the strengths of the AKG's.

First and foremost, I'd recommend if it's possible to check out a local audio store to try out both pairs if at all possible. This can definitely help out with the decision, even if in the end that decision becomes "I'm happy with what I currently have".

As for Sennheiser versus AKG, even though I prefer my K712's I found I preferred the HD 600's for voice communication (both via Discord and talking across the room to hubby), and they have a warmer, more open sound than my AKG's do. I'd playfully say that to me, the Sennheisers pair better with rock music, while I'm naturally more biased towards the AKG's simply because of their somewhat more clinical sound that pairs rather well with aggrotech, Harsh EBM, gabber, and even hardstyle genres of electronic music which by their nature have a much edgier aspect to their sound. I say biased because I had my AKG's for two years before picking up a pair of the HD 600's. Some would also jokingly say the colours are "just right" for my preferences too, but that barely played into consideration for me, even though it is a nice shade of orange.

One downside some feel with the AKG's is with the auto tensioner system, and I do run into the occasional issue with the headband digging into my head somewhat if I happen to get the angle off somewhat (it's kind of picky in that regard, but it's easy to fix by lifting the headphones off for a moment then setting them back on your head), whereas the Sennheisers it might take a few minutes initially to get it set up how you want but it will consistently be the same fit each time you put them on. HD 600's also feel somewhat lighter.

If I had to choose a headphone to look at between the two though, given the fact you already have a pair of 598's, I'd say give the HD 650's a shot as they're an upgrade path many take and are quite happy with.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Honestly it is hard to beat the HD598 for gaming... but I did try the HD598 and shp-9500 side by side once (cause I love the comfort factor of HD598) and the sound on the shp-9500 just was too good, so I refunded teh HD598, but I do think the HD598 has a great soundstage for gaming, one of the best.


Yes I'm aware of that, but I won't mind losing a bit of soundstage to enjoy more my music.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While I have a pair of Sennheiser HD 600's as well as AKG K712's, and use the K712's for pretty much everything, a few things do come to mind. For the record, I tend to almost always use my AKG K712's versus the HD 600's unless I'm watching a movie with hubby, but some have mentioned it's probably the fact I like a little more bass in things and my musical preferences cater more to the strengths of the AKG's.
> 
> First and foremost, I'd recommend if it's possible to check out a local audio store to try out both pairs if at all possible. This can definitely help out with the decision, even if in the end that decision becomes "I'm happy with what I currently have".
> 
> As for Sennheiser versus AKG, even though I prefer my K712's I found I preferred the HD 600's for voice communication (both via Discord and talking across the room to hubby), and they have a warmer, more open sound than my AKG's do. I'd playfully say that to me, the Sennheisers pair better with rock music, while I'm naturally more biased towards the AKG's simply because of their somewhat more clinical sound that pairs rather well with aggrotech, Harsh EBM, gabber, and even hardstyle genres of electronic music which by their nature have a much edgier aspect to their sound. I say biased because I had my AKG's for two years before picking up a pair of the HD 600's. Some would also jokingly say the colours are "just right" for my preferences too, but that barely played into consideration for me, even though it is a nice shade of orange.
> 
> One downside some feel with the AKG's is with the auto tensioner system, and I do run into the occasional issue with the headband digging into my head somewhat if I happen to get the angle off somewhat (it's kind of picky in that regard, but it's easy to fix by lifting the headphones off for a moment then setting them back on your head), whereas the Sennheisers it might take a few minutes initially to get it set up how you want but it will consistently be the same fit each time you put them on. HD 600's also feel somewhat lighter.
> 
> If I had to choose a headphone to look at between the two though, given the fact you already have a pair of 598's, I'd say give the HD 650's a shot as they're an upgrade path many take and are quite happy with.


Thank you. You did raise a good point : voice communication. These are sometimes harsh on the HD598.
Sadly there is no local store with AKG around me. But I can test the HD650. (this is the store where I usually go and what they currently have to test : http://www.son-video.com/magasin-point-retrait-lyon#DOM4)

EDIT : I called them, going tomorrow. I'm bringing my laptop, amp+dac and HD598. I'll be able to test the HD650, Elear and maybe the HD800 (out of my budget).
Do you have any videos or sounds to tests the soundstage ?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Yes I'm aware of that, but I won't mind losing a bit of soundstage to enjoy more my music.
> Thank you. You did raise a good point : voice communication. These are sometimes harsh on the HD598.
> Sadly there is no local store with AKG around me. But I can test the HD650. (this is the store where I usually go and what they currently have to test : http://www.son-video.com/magasin-point-retrait-lyon#DOM4)
> 
> EDIT : I called them, going tomorrow. I'm bringing my laptop, amp+dac and HD598. I'll be able to test the HD650, Elear and maybe the HD800 (out of my budget).


The HD800 is a different beast but, it's doable for around $750 - $850 used; in good shape if you're patient. If you end up liking them it's worth considering if you think import fees/taxes/shipping wouldn't kill such a deal. I don't know how aggressive customs stuff is in France.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm looking for an upgrade of my HD598. I already made a thread (http://www.overclock.net/t/1625525/upgrade-for-a-hd598) but as Pez mentioned there, might as well post here.
> I mostly play (say 90% games, 10% music) and I use an Objective2+ODAC Combo.
> My needs :
> - open back design (or a good semi-open, like my DT880 Premium that I have on a second computer paired with an ASUS STX)
> - good for competitiv FPS, even though I don't play competitivly as much as previously. "Good enough" will do.
> - confortable
> - <600€
> I'm ready to "lose" a bit of gaming capability in my headphone to gain quality in music. *I'm looking for a better all-around headphone like the 598 is while having a relatively wide soundstage.*
> After a lot of reading my choice is narrowed between these 4 : HD650/HD700/Beyer Amiron and AKG 712 Pro. The AKG being very good in competitiv games.
> Now I'm wondering three things :
> - Will I see a big difference going for the AKG ? This one is very tempting after reading MLE thread on headfi.
> - How is the HD700 for my needs ? Seems like a hit or miss.
> - Which one fit the best for my needs
> 
> Thank you


Look around for a pair of used prefazored lcd-2s. Those are entry level high end headphones and they sound really good. They are planar magnetic headphones which gives them a pretty big sound stage and a lot of warm bass.


----------



## rathborne

@bl4ckdot, what music genres do you plan listening to on the upgraded headphones?

I use the HD650s with O2 on my PC and its a fantastic combination for orchestral, rock, metal, house music and anything that was recorded from an acoustic source but lacks enough bass slam to balance out EBM, drum and bass and a lot of other electronica genres. Soundstage is a bit small but music does sound nice on them and when music starts playing in the games I can happily ignore the smaller soundstage.

I also have the HD800(SDR)s with a tube amp and while I think it does everything better than the HD650 setup (especially soundstage and layering) it is far more expensive. Because the HD800 pads feel weird with my glasses on I use them for dedicated music sessions and not for gaming. The HD650s now have a groove for the glasses to fit in and because they're smaller a shape comfort with glasses isn't such an issue







.

Hope that helps







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @bl4ckdot, what music genres do you plan listening to on the upgraded headphones?
> 
> I use the HD650s with O2 on my PC and its a fantastic combination for orchestral, rock, metal, house music and anything that was recorded from an acoustic source but lacks enough bass slam to balance out EBM, drum and bass and a lot of other electronica genres. Soundstage is a bit small but music does sound nice on them and when music starts playing in the games I can happily ignore the smaller soundstage.
> 
> I also have the HD800(SDR)s with a tube amp and while I think it does everything better than the HD650 setup (especially soundstage and layering) it is far more expensive. Because the HD800 pads feel weird with my glasses on I use them for dedicated music sessions and not for gaming. The HD650s now have a groove for the glasses to fit in and because they're smaller a shape comfort with glasses isn't such an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah it is hard to beat the slam of the HD650 for music, it is great, but he did say he games 90% of the time, so he probably needs another route like I did. As I game 90% of the time as well. Personally I have traveled Europe twice now with Philips SHP-9500 + Fiio K1 combo and I have no regrets, its just such a great combo, not sure why K1 sucks with everything else though, weird how that stuff works. Some things just match perfect I guess haha


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah it is hard to beat the slam of the HD650 for music, it is great, but he did say he games 90% of the time, so he probably needs another route like I did. As I game 90% of the time as well. Personally I have traveled Europe twice now with Philips SHP-9500 + Fiio K1 combo and I have no regrets, its just such a great combo, not sure why K1 sucks with everything else though, weird how that stuff works. Some things just match perfect I guess haha


I figured it was best to clarify genre because if he says its mostly EBM, DnB, trance or dubstep then I'd suggest an alternative to the HD650s







.

These days I mostly play Mechwarrior Online with music or a podcast playing in the background or it'll be a singleplayer game like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided where sound placement doesn't need to be competitive







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I figured it was best to clarify genre because if he says its mostly EBM, DnB, trance or dubstep then I'd suggest an alternative to the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These days I mostly play Mechwarrior Online with music or a podcast playing in the background or it'll be a singleplayer game like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided where sound placement doesn't need to be competitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ah come on mate that is not fair, I only play single player games, even Battlefield 1 the multi bored me, but I am enjoying the SP of it, I don't care about competitive, but soundstage/imaging is part of the immersion for gaming.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I figured it was best to clarify genre because if he says its mostly EBM, DnB, trance or dubstep then I'd suggest an alternative to the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These days I mostly play Mechwarrior Online with music or a podcast playing in the background or it'll be a singleplayer game like Deus Ex: Mankind Divided where sound placement doesn't need to be competitive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But, but... Railgun or a salvo of missiles sounds boring without bass, you only get the whissssht of launch not the kathoooom fwoom fwoom fwoom!









Edit: I really should drop again, I miss the game and my Hunchback. So much fun carrying an AC20 and being a glass cannon, especially if you surprise an Atlas and shred stuff!


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @bl4ckdot, what music genres do you plan listening to on the upgraded headphones?
> 
> I use the HD650s with O2 on my PC and its a fantastic combination for orchestral, rock, metal, house music and anything that was recorded from an acoustic source but lacks enough bass slam to balance out EBM, drum and bass and a lot of other electronica genres. Soundstage is a bit small but music does sound nice on them and when music starts playing in the games I can happily ignore the smaller soundstage.
> 
> I also have the HD800(SDR)s with a tube amp and while I think it does everything better than the HD650 setup (especially soundstage and layering) it is far more expensive. Because the HD800 pads feel weird with my glasses on I use them for dedicated music sessions and not for gaming. The HD650s now have a groove for the glasses to fit in and because they're smaller a shape comfort with glasses isn't such an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mostly french electro (ala Kavinsky). Daft punk. And some DnB to relax.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Mostly french electro (ala Kavinsky). Daft punk. And some DnB to relax.


Never heard of Kavinsky going to hit up spotify right now and test a few headphones with it DDD I already know the Monolith M560's will win, closely followed by SHP-9500, BUT I have been surprised before lol so we will see.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Mostly french electro (ala Kavinsky). Daft punk. And some DnB to relax.


In that case I'd definitely suggest listening to the HD650s before considering a purchase because I found those genres to be the least appealing for those headphones








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ah come on mate that is not fair, I only play single player games, even Battlefield 1 the multi bored me, but I am enjoying the SP of it, I don't care about competitive, but soundstage/imaging is part of the immersion for gaming.


I just wanted to reinforce for bl4ckdot that I haven't placed a lot of emphasis on soundstage personally (not helped by my very worn pads) so he has a point of reference when I describe the headphones and where they might be lacking







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But, but... Railgun or a salvo of missiles sounds boring without bass, you only get the whissssht of launch not the kathoooom fwoom fwoom fwoom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I really should drop again, I miss the game and my Hunchback. So much fun carrying an AC20 and being a glass cannon, especially if you surprise an Atlas and shred stuff!


The sound of a quad UAC10 Kodiak firing is still impressive







.

The Swayback variant of the Hunchback is still my favourite... though I have been having a blast playing my 3 x large laser Urbanmech with STD180 engine so I can run and jump at ~100kmph







. Urbie is OP, PGI please nerf







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The sound of a quad UAC10 Kodiak firing is still impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Swayback variant of the Hunchback is still my favourite... though I have been having a blast playing my 3 x large laser Urbanmech with STD180 engine so I can run and jump at ~100kmph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Urbie is OP, PGI please nerf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


TrashCan/UrbanMech and overpowered in the same sentence... Feels odd to me. Back in the 4thEd days many people complained about how useless they were, so it's nice to hear those kinds of words









I suspect quad 10 would sound absolutely delightful.. I even enjoy hearing AMS go off, but I think it's safe to assume that I enjoy projectiles versus energy, but naturally energy based weapons have the benefit of "oh well, I missed, just don't overheat" versus the cursing that happens when you burn up your second last alphastrike... Probably why over time I slowly started going half and half, and moved the targeting laser out of my head.

Man that sucked being in a Mano a Mano fight in a match with nothing left but a targeting laser. Opponent wanted me to just surrender to his guns (you can't fight back, "just walk out and let me kill you" were pretty much the words I remember), while my (dead) teammates were happy I made him hunt me down. Burned several minutes off the clock while I tried to coax him into the valley in the ice map so I could drop on top of him. Dfa (death from above) finish would have been an epic way to win, but I must have been too obvious with my feint since he played along then sprung a trap of his own. Not going to throw a match just because I had no arms or shoulder thoom left. Yeaaaah, I had no left or right torso remaining, and legs weren't doing well either, hence why the "might as well try death from above if I can get height on him" came to mind - I'd rather go out trying than throw in the towel. ^_^

Now I really want to play some MechWarrior again, lol


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Mostly french electro (ala Kavinsky). Daft punk. And some DnB to relax.


If you can find a pair this is a solid suggestion:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Look around for a pair of used prefazored lcd-2s. Those are entry level high end headphones and they sound really good. They are planar magnetic headphones which gives them a pretty big sound stage and a lot of warm bass.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Welp.
I came back from the strore 15min ago.
Long story short the Elear won.

What I tested : HD650, Elear, HE560, HD800.
I do not have a good setup for the HE560 and HD800. It's that simple. HE560 seems very hard to drive. I passed on those two quite rapidly.
I did a very close comparaison between the HD650 and Elear, listening to my music trying to find every details and comparing them. Then, I just listened them for a while, more loosely, just enjoying my music. That's where the Elear really shined, it was just so satisfaying.
As for the games, I tested a sound map on CSGO and played BF1. Nothing really to say, Elear is plenty good for sound positionning in CSGO (I closed my eyes and shoot where I thought the sound was coming from, it was succesful. So yeah.).

Im buying them at the end of the month, I'll get a discount on them. Next upgrade is a tube amp.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Welp.
> I came back from the strore 15min ago.
> Long story short the Elear won.
> 
> What I tested : HD650, Elear, HE560, HD800.
> I do not have a good setup for the HE560 and HD800. It's that simple. HE560 seems very hard to drive. I passed on those two quite rapidly.
> I did a very close comparaison between the HD650 and Elear, listening to my music trying to find every details and comparing them. Then, I just listened them for a while, more loosely, just enjoying my music. That's where the Elear really shined, it was just so satisfaying.
> As for the games, I tested a sound map on CSGO and played BF1. Nothing really to say, Elear is plenty good for sound positionning in CSGO (I closed my eyes and shoot where I thought the sound was coming from, it was succesful. So yeah.).
> 
> Im buying them at the end of the month, I'll get a discount on them. Next upgrade is a tube amp.


Nice of you to support a French company in all honesty, that is the only way France will ever make it in the long run is more French people buying French made... we learned in my Master's degree program that France has had a negative balance on its government spending for 40 years straight... unheard of, I am not sure how they are still a country honestly lol

I think a tube amp will make the soundstage a little sloppy, you should try this instead. https://schiit.eu.com/fulla-2







and thank me later.

offtopic, I bought a corsair h60 water cooler, and sawed off a piece of my laptop... going to do a ultimate water cooling mod on the cheap... will post a link to pics and temp results next week


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nice of you to support a French company in all honesty, that is the only way France will ever make it in the long run is more French people buying French made... we learned in my Master's degree program that France has had a negative balance on its government spending for 40 years straight... unheard of, I am not sure how they are still a country honestly lol
> 
> I think a tube amp will make the soundstage a little sloppy, you should try this instead. https://schiit.eu.com/fulla-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank me later.
> 
> offtopic, I bought a corsair h60 water cooler, and sawed off a piece of my laptop... going to do a ultimate water cooling mod on the cheap... will post a link to pics and temp results next week


Seems impractical for a laptop, especially such a pricey one







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Yes I'm aware of that, but I won't mind losing a bit of soundstage to enjoy more my music.
> Thank you. You did raise a good point : voice communication. These are sometimes harsh on the HD598.
> Sadly there is no local store with AKG around me. But I can test the HD650. (this is the store where I usually go and what they currently have to test : http://www.son-video.com/magasin-point-retrait-lyon#DOM4)
> 
> EDIT : I called them, going tomorrow. I'm bringing my laptop, amp+dac and HD598. I'll be able to test the HD650, Elear and maybe the HD800 (out of my budget).
> Do you have any videos or sounds to tests the soundstage ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Welp.
> I came back from the strore 15min ago.
> Long story short the Elear won.
> 
> What I tested : HD650, Elear, HE560, HD800.
> I do not have a good setup for the HE560 and HD800. It's that simple. HE560 seems very hard to drive. I passed on those two quite rapidly.
> I did a very close comparaison between the HD650 and Elear, listening to my music trying to find every details and comparing them. Then, I just listened them for a while, more loosely, just enjoying my music. That's where the Elear really shined, it was just so satisfaying.
> As for the games, I tested a sound map on CSGO and played BF1. Nothing really to say, Elear is plenty good for sound positionning in CSGO (I closed my eyes and shoot where I thought the sound was coming from, it was succesful. So yeah.).
> 
> Im buying them at the end of the month, I'll get a discount on them. Next upgrade is a tube amp.


Noooooooooooo no no no. Nope. Just no.

The Elear is ok, but its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy over priced. Focal in general is a crap company. Their utopias compete with headphones in the 1000 dollar range, and even then, I find the prefazor lcd-3s actually sound a bit more balanced and natural sounding.

The Elears compete with headphones in the 500-600 dollar range. There is no reason for them to cost 1000 bucks.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Noooooooooooo no no no. Nope. Just no.
> 
> The Elear is ok, but its wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy over priced. Focal in general is a crap company. Their utopias compete with headphones in the 1000 dollar range, and even then, I find the prefazor lcd-3s actually sound a bit more balanced and natural sounding.
> 
> The Elears compete with headphones in the 500-600 dollar range. There is no reason for them to cost 1000 bucks.


Monolith M560's with XBR 500 earpads probably beat the Elears as well, $210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Seems impractical for a laptop, especially such a pricey one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Actually it is not as bulky as you think. The H60 is the smallest pump in the entire lineup, I only have to add a little under half an inch to the existing standoffs so the tube can come out the side, then I simply use some mounting tape (holds up to 30 pounds it says on the tape lulz) double sided, mount the radiator to back of laptop screen, and its honestly still pretty minimalist... lol as far as portability of a water cooled laptop goes... better design than Asus's 5 grand water cooled laptop (big hulking thing on back of laptop) DDD

oh and I got a USB to 4 pin fan converter, and apparently this pump does run off 5 volts in silent mode, so I will use a phone turbo charger to power it directly instead of powering it from the laptop, so it gets a nice steady supply. and I already have the whole sawed off perfect size in back of laptop, I am not mounting the cooler, just using some leverage from the double sided tape stuffed everywhere to keep the pressure on the heatsink, not mounting it on the cpu just the little tiny heatsink that is direct on the cpu...

my little plan may not even work, I find out next week, lol. I'll post pics and temps soon DD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monolith M560's with XBR 500 earpads probably beat the Elears as well, $210


I heard the M560s in passing, and my initial impression instal the M560 is decent, but it does not beat the elears.

However the M560s were easier to listen to. The Elears and the Utopias for that mater are SLIGHTLY fatiguing. Its easy to tune the focal headphones to sound smoother, but the M560s are basically plug and play.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Welp.
> I came back from the strore 15min ago.
> Long story short the Elear won.
> 
> What I tested : HD650, Elear, HE560, HD800.
> I do not have a good setup for the HE560 and HD800. It's that simple. HE560 seems very hard to drive. I passed on those two quite rapidly.
> I did a very close comparaison between the HD650 and Elear, listening to my music trying to find every details and comparing them. Then, I just listened them for a while, more loosely, just enjoying my music. That's where the Elear really shined, it was just so satisfaying.
> As for the games, I tested a sound map on CSGO and played BF1. Nothing really to say, Elear is plenty good for sound positionning in CSGO (I closed my eyes and shoot where I thought the sound was coming from, it was succesful. So yeah.).
> 
> Im buying them at the end of the month, I'll get a discount on them. Next upgrade is a tube amp.


It's your $, but to me that seems a funny way of doing it.
You tested different HPs with your current (SS?) setup, and have made a decision based on what you heard - but then you plan to change amp to an altogether different beast, that may or may not play nicely with the Elears.

Generally speaking, tube amps work best with high impedance headphones. It _will_ drive 80 ohm HPs like the Elears, but will it be a great pairing?
The 560s are likely to sound much better with a good amp. (most for the HE series NEED a gutsy amp to work well)
Ditto the HD800.
Beyer T1 are breathtaking with a good tube amp - but a waste of time with an amp that isn't up to the job.

Does the store where you auditioned the HPs also have the amp you plan on buying?
Ideally, audition HPs with that amp (or something similar) - you may avoid some buyers regret down the track.

If you plan on keeping the Elears for your SS setup and getting a second setup with tube amp and another set of HPs then disregard what I've said above.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Nice of you to support a French company in all honesty, that is the only way France will ever make it in the long run is more French people buying French made... we learned in my Master's degree program that France has had a negative balance on its government spending for 40 years straight... unheard of, I am not sure how they are still a country honestly lol
> 
> I think a tube amp will make the soundstage a little sloppy, you should try this instead. https://schiit.eu.com/fulla-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thank me later.
> 
> offtopic, I bought a corsair h60 water cooler, and sawed off a piece of my laptop... going to do a ultimate water cooling mod on the cheap... will post a link to pics and temp results next week


Thats it. I am driving to California and burning the schiit factory down. No more fulla 2.

You couldn't play with it responsibly and now daddy has to take your toys away.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thats it. I am driving to California and burning the schiit factory down. No more fulla 2.
> 
> You couldn't play with it responsibly and now daddy has to take your toys away.


But then he'd just recommend picking one up from the secondhand market!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thats it. I am driving to California and burning the schiit factory down. No more fulla 2.
> 
> You couldn't play with it responsibly and now daddy has to take your toys away.


Or we figure out how to get Tjj Electrostats off the ground to start competing with Schiit gear in the marketplace







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Or we figure out how to get Tjj Electrostats off the ground to start competing with Schiit gear in the marketplace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Funny you should mention that. I am not going to say much, because IDK how much of what I know is a secret and how much is public.

I can tell you for a fact that I am NOT involved in any way and that it is a good thing. The people who are involved are pretty much gods and make me look like the village idiot. And they don't like to price rape consumers. So all good things.

If that hasn't made you salivate, this will. One man designs the only solid state gear that I actually truly like and would even consider in my audio chain. I will leave the other guy a mystery because he is not as well established, but I pretty much trust him with my life and more importantly my wallet.

What ever comes out of this project gets an official Tristan seal of shut up and take my money.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But then he'd just recommend picking one up from the secondhand market!


Ohhhhhhhhhhh Ill find them all.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If that hasn't made you salivate, this will. One man designs the only solid state gear that I actually truly like and would even consider in my audio chain. I will leave the other guy a mystery because he is not as well established, but I pretty much trust him with my life *and more importantly my wallet.*


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I heard the M560s in passing, and my initial impression instal the M560 is decent, but it does not beat the elears.
> 
> However the M560s were easier to listen to. The Elears and the Utopias for that mater are SLIGHTLY fatiguing. Its easy to tune the focal headphones to sound smoother, but the M560s are basically plug and play.


You didn't listen to the M560's with giant medieval 3" wide earpads either, XBR 500 earpads = game changer over stock M560.

Also fulla 2 was just trying to help his wallet over some cheap $300 tube amp that would just distort the sound. Vali 2 was great, but my music did sound like it was drunk sometimes, lol which I did like but still it does take away from overall clarity.

also no one wants to build your custom insane tube stuff with insane this and rare 30 year old this...







if you can make practical easy to find suggestions at decent prices then I would be more than happy to concede to you. but everytime I ask for a recommendation your like buy this 15 year old used amp for $400 it will blow everything else away, yes that may be true... but some of us want the security of a warranty and don't want to tinker with it.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> but some of us want the security of a warranty and don't want to tinker with it.


says the dude who just cut a chunk out of his laptop...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> says the dude who just cut a chunk out of his laptop...


to be fair, it only has a 30 day return policy and i waited until that expired before I did it... and also I consider myself a computer expert not an audio one, if something dies in this I am fully capable of testing it every which way, even replacing the mobo (though it would be absolute hell compared to a desktop failure) I think I could pull it off easily enough.

but yes your point stands, I probably should have left it alone, but 91 celsius is just a little too hot for me, even though the manufacturer says it is normal... I am going to increase voltage and clockspeed and stay under 50 celsius and it all took was a little sawing and $60 corsair h60 and some double sided mounting tape DDD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You didn't listen to the M560's with giant medieval 3" wide earpads either, XBR 500 earpads = game changer over stock M560.
> 
> Also fulla 2 was just trying to help his wallet over some cheap $300 tube amp that would just distort the sound. Vali 2 was great, but my music did sound like it was drunk sometimes, lol which I did like but still it does take away from overall clarity.
> 
> also no one wants to build your custom insane tube stuff with insane this and rare 30 year old this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can make practical easy to find suggestions at decent prices then I would be more than happy to concede to you. but everytime I ask for a recommendation your like buy this 15 year old used amp for $400 it will blow everything else away, yes that may be true... but some of us want the security of a warranty and don't want to tinker with it.


Couple things.

1) Ear pads do make a difference but not that big of a difference. Yeah it opens up the sound stage, and yes it increases the bass a bit if you angle the driver. But pads really don't do a whole hell of a lot for the mid range and that seems to be where the M560s loose some points.

However I think I might have some mods for the M560s soooooooooo we will see what happens.

2) I do not appreciate your comment. I am sure you mean it in jest, but let me set you straight.

Go read your PMs again my friend. I was trying to help you get a high end setup for cheap.

I originally told you to go buy an antique sound labs amp for 600 with a warranty and the whole nine yards. I also recommend the lyr 2 and the zdac, but none of that worked for you.

I recommend vintage stuff to you so that you could buy stuff cheap and put in a tiny bit of work and get a lot of reward. Hell I would have done the work for you because of how enthusiastic you have been about audio.

All my recommendations have been to best serve you, so for you to sit there and say that I have only recommended vintage fidgety stuff is a bit unfair to say the least.

And then to top it all off, you ignore everything I have said, bought a crappy amp and then recommend it to every tom dick and harry regardless of circumstances is frustrating to say the least.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Couple things.
> 
> 1) Ear pads do make a difference but not that big of a difference. Yeah it opens up the sound stage, and yes it increases the bass a bit if you angle the driver. But pads really don't do a whole hell of a lot for the mid range and that seems to be where the M560s loose some points.
> 
> However I think I might have some mods for the M560s soooooooooo we will see what happens.
> 
> 2) I do not appreciate your comment. I am sure you mean it in jest, but let me set you straight.
> 
> Go read your PMs again my friend. I was trying to help you get a high end setup for cheap.
> 
> I originally told you to go buy an antique sound labs amp for 600 with a warranty and the whole nine yards. I also recommend the lyr 2 and the zdac, but none of that worked for you.
> 
> I recommend vintage stuff to you so that you could buy stuff cheap and put in a tiny bit of work and get a lot of reward. Hell I would have done the work for you because of how enthusiastic you have been about audio.
> 
> All my recommendations have been to best serve you, so for you to sit there and say that I have only recommended vintage fidgety stuff is a bit unfair to say the least.
> 
> And then to top it all off, you ignore everything I have said, bought a crappy amp and then recommend it to every tom dick and harry regardless of circumstances is frustrating to say the least.


well I was just in jest, but the fulla 2 is not crappy at all imo, and it oddly pairs super well with even the T90s and not a lot of stuff does. I may indeed still take your advice someday on the antique sound labs stuff if I am in a long term career, etc. I am also waiting to see what happens with a Lyr 3 in a year or two or three, I am sure schiit will make one.

I wasn't referencing the PM's you gave me, just sometimes you recommend stuff on here and I know it will superior in audio/sound just it seems complicated to me


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> well I was just in jest, but the fulla 2 is not crappy at all imo, and it oddly pairs super well with even the T90s and not a lot of stuff does. I may indeed still take your advice someday on the antique sound labs stuff if I am in a long term career, etc. I am also waiting to see what happens with a Lyr 3 in a year or two or three, I am sure schiit will make one.
> 
> I wasn't referencing the PM's you gave me, just sometimes you recommend stuff on here and I know it will superior in audio/sound just it seems complicated to me


?

No? I don't think I have ever recommended something too complicated to someone who was looking for a straight headphone amp in the public arena. I know I have recommended vintage stuff to people in the PM system but I leave it out there more as an option. The ONLY person I have ever actually genuinely buy something vintage has been you because of your budget and desires, and totally dubbed who actually did buy vintage speakers and I have been trying to get him to buy a vintage amp to match.

The ONLY other couple of cases where I recommend something vintage or complicated to people is if they have a tight budget and they want a high end speaker and headphone solution.

OR if they liked the classic vintage sound and they were asking me for personal recommendations specifically for vintage style amplifiers.

I honestly don't give out recommendations for vintage amps lightly. I might do it in jest, but I know darn well that if there is a problem with any amp that I recommend that the users will come back to me seeking me to take responsibility. Trust me I have learned that lesson a few times.

The only other thing I have recommend has been the starving student millette for people with good taste and a very small budget, or the bottle head crack for people with the HD6XX headphones.

as for the fulla..........I am well aware that you like it. However you have had very little experience with amplifiers to begin with. So IDK why you are so fixated on the fulla 2 to begin with when there are thousands of other amps for you to listen to.

For the price, I would have to say its decent. However "good for the money" DOES NOT EQUAL GOOD.

The fulla 2 is very bright and tinny. It has all the negative characteristics of a class D amplifier. And now that I think about it, it actually does sound very similar to those topping amps that were popular a couple years ago.

In the end, I think it is pretty silly to go recommend a 300 dollar system to someone who is looking to invest 600 bucks on headphones alone. If you want to recommend the fulla 2, recommend it for people who can actually benefit from that advice.

Although personally I think that getting the magni 2 and using onboard audio for the dac is actually still a better deal.


----------



## caenlen

aye, I would like to own a nice Class A someday, waiting a couple years for an asgard 3 or schiit lyr 3.

I do disagree with you fully on earpads not making a huge difference though. I know when I used shure 1840 alcantara earpads on any headphone it increased sub bass by a bunch. no idea why, just a unique marine biology material perhaps.

also I don't think the fulla 2 is perfect for everything, it just surprises me it sounds better than a vali 2 + modi multibit for the t90 and a few other cans i own. thats half a grand vs 99 bucks. but yeah I guess he would be better off with a class A amp you are right about that, I also agree he is making a mistake in buying the Focal Elears.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> aye, I would like to own a nice Class A someday, waiting a couple years for an asgard 3 or schiit lyr 3.
> 
> I do disagree with you fully on earpads not making a huge difference though. I know when I used shure 1840 alcantara earpads on any headphone it increased sub bass by a bunch. no idea why, just a unique marine biology material perhaps.
> 
> also I don't think the fulla 2 is perfect for everything, it just surprises me it sounds better than a vali 2 + modi multibit for the t90 and a few other cans i own. thats half a grand vs 99 bucks. but yeah I guess he would be better off with a class A amp you are right about that, I also agree he is making a mistake in buying the Focal Elears.


When I say "huge difference", I am using it in a relativistic way.

In other words, no matter how good the pads are, you will not turn a pair of audio technica M50s into sennheiser HE-90s.

Pads are a way in which you can tune your headphones. However pads can only do so much before the quality of the headphone itself becomes a limiting factor.

as for the fulla 2 vs your previous setup, yes, there is a difference. But you seem to be forgetting some things.

Most of the money of your previous setup was in the dac. The quality of the dac makes a very minuscule difference in the audio chain. As long as your dac is decent, then you shouldn't notice a huge change going from one dac to another. (within reason of course).

So the big difference is obviously the fulla 2 amp vs the vali. The fulla 2 is more clear and detailed, but its also less natural and you loose a lot of body from the music.

So sure the bass response might be a bit tighter, and the song might sound clearer and more precise, but its also brighter, fatiguing, and more clinical.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Funny you should mention that. I am not going to say much, because IDK how much of what I know is a secret and how much is public.
> 
> I can tell you for a fact that I am NOT involved in any way and that it is a good thing. The people who are involved are pretty much gods and make me look like the village idiot. And they don't like to price rape consumers. So all good things.
> 
> If that hasn't made you salivate, this will. One man designs the only solid state gear that I actually truly like and would even consider in my audio chain. I will leave the other guy a mystery because he is not as well established, but I pretty much trust him with my life and more importantly my wallet.
> 
> What ever comes out of this project gets an official Tristan seal of shut up and take my money.
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh Ill find them all.


...would this company also make small tube amps for speakers and would they deliver to Australia







?

Been thinking of a small tube amp for a pair of Mordaunt Short MS10 speakers made around 1986 I bought a while back







. I grew up with MS speakers that are older than I am so I wanted a pair myself








.


----------



## pez

I do have to agree. I brought my T50s home again after the modding and hooked up to the Asgard 2 + Bifrost U was quite a large difference. The TH-X00 on the Fulla 2 vs my home setup is less polarizing, but the T50s (they're basically a T20/T50 hybrid at this point) scale so well with the superior amp.

That's not to say I don't get enjoyment from my Fulla 2 at work. It's 'good enough' for my use case, and I think that's what it's meant to be for a lot of people.

My argument for it is that it allows people to more comfortably take a step into the audio world without having to make such a large investment. Used to be that you had to spend $400-500 on a pair of HD650 and another $200 or so on an amp and DAC to get a decent setup. Now someone can start that same setup for $300. It's not the best, but at half the price of what you would have invested into it a few years ago is a pretty ideal situation. Also, that, and I'm not going to put my everyday TH-X00 as a work headphone specifically, and I'm not going to daily my T50s on my home setup. That's probably more of a pride thing, though







.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> It's your $, but to me that seems a funny way of doing it.
> You tested different HPs with your current (SS?) setup, and have made a decision based on what you heard - but then you plan to change amp to an altogether different beast, that may or may not play nicely with the Elears.
> 
> Generally speaking, tube amps work best with high impedance headphones. It _will_ drive 80 ohm HPs like the Elears, but will it be a great pairing?
> The 560s are likely to sound much better with a good amp. (most for the HE series NEED a gutsy amp to work well)
> Ditto the HD800.
> Beyer T1 are breathtaking with a good tube amp - but a waste of time with an amp that isn't up to the job.
> 
> Does the store where you auditioned the HPs also have the amp you plan on buying?
> Ideally, audition HPs with that amp (or something similar) - you may avoid some buyers regret down the track.
> 
> If you plan on keeping the Elears for your SS setup and getting a second setup with tube amp and another set of HPs then disregard what I've said above.


(What does SS mean ? Sound System ?)
I was just saying the next upgrade after the Elear would be my DAC/AMP as this is the weakest link (we are talking 8 months/1 year at least, not in a hurry at all). The vendor which I was speaking to, told me the Elear works nicely witth a tube AMP but that's about it. We didn't really talk much longer about it.
They indeed have a fair amount of amp to test but by the time I will decide to do the upgrade, things may have changed.

Like I said, I was really enjoying the Elear with my setup (I'm also aware that some people don't think it's worth the price. Fair enough.I however want to thank them for taking the time to answer my questions even if my final choice does not seems worth for them).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> (What does SS mean ? Sound System ?)
> I was just saying the next upgrade after the Elear would be my DAC/AMP as this is the weakest link (we are talking 8 months/1 year at least, not in a hurry at all). The vendor which I was speaking to, told me the Elear works nicely witth a tube AMP but that's about it. We didn't really talk much longer about it.
> They indeed have a fair amount of amp to test but by the time I will decide to do the upgrade, things may have changed.
> 
> Like I said, I was really enjoying the Elear with my setup (I'm also aware that some people don't think it's worth the price. Fair enough.I however want to thank them for taking the time to answer my questions even if my final choice does not seems worth for them).


SS means solid state. Essentially you have two main types of amps. Solid state amps and tube amps. As far as explaining all of the benefits, technicalities, etc, I'll leave that up to the more experienced crew.


----------



## catbuster

What to pick for the same price? ATH-MSR7 or DT 770 ~160 eur







still looking for dat closed headphone...


----------



## pez

The DT770 are a nice set. Do you have a site(s) you buy/shop from? I've never heard teh MSR7s, unfortunately.


----------



## catbuster

Maybe some1 who heard them cant give an input on those. I can order from anywhere in europe, was checking amazon.co.uk for deals but... i uped my budget to 150-200 eur max. I have no dac/amp, and want closed well isolating headphones for home use. I try to search every month so far still cant decide as i dont want to regret my purchase.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Maybe some1 who heard them cant give an input on those. I can order from anywhere in europe, was checking amazon.co.uk for deals but... i uped my budget to 150-200 eur max. I have no dac/amp, and want closed well isolating headphones for home use. I try to search every month so far still cant decide as i dont want to regret my purchase.


Are Amazon returns similar to the states? i.e. not hard to do and are pretty hassle-free

What type of music are you using them with and what type of sound do you prefer? i.e. bassy, vocal-heavy, etc.


----------



## catbuster

Not sure about return policy, would like to avoid doing it. I listen to many genres from, rock, metal, rap, edm, trap, the only genre i dont enjoy is classic/instrumental music.


----------



## pez

The DT770 might fall a tad short for metal and rock depending on the preference of sound, but otherwise I think it's a great entry. The T20RP by Fostex would be a good choice as well. Hell, I'm a fan of the M50X, but I wouldn't pay over $100 for them as I've seen them hit that sale price quite a few times.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> ...would this company also make small tube amps for speakers and would they deliver to Australia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Been thinking of a small tube amp for a pair of Mordaunt Short MS10 speakers made around 1986 I bought a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I grew up with MS speakers that are older than I am so I wanted a pair myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope. I would assume the amps would be a bit larger. However I can tell you that they would be designed correctly unlike everything else o the bloody market.

And I am sure they could get something to you in australia if you asked them politely.


----------



## caenlen

I WANT ASGARD 3!!!!!! dangit ; ;

but to be fair, I am thinking of just buying stax srs-3100 system for my graduation present to myself may 2018. and being done with peasant headphones once and for all. zeos says the srs-3100 system sounds better than stax 007... DD i take it with a grain of salt, but still... nom nom


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'd consider an Asgard 3 but Im happy with my NFB-11 and Schiit doesn't do black, despite there being a huge army of people who snap them up the instant they drop.

I had considered it, but didn't want a mismatched stack if I went Schiit, so said screw it because they don't do regular drops of black.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider an Asgard 3 but Im happy with my NFB-11 and Schiit doesn't do black, despite there being a huge army of people who snap them up the instant they drop.
> 
> I had considered it, but didn't want a mismatched stack if I went Schiit, so said screw it because they don't do regular drops of black.


Well w.e I do, since i have never bought high end before, I will be doing at least 3-5 headphone conventions before I decide. Hopefully asgard or lyr 3 will be out by then, and I can find someone with stax srs-3100 as well. then I can decide for myself once and for what my high endgame is (which to be clear is prob more mid tier to you guys) I am never dropping more than a 1200 bucks in total (amp dac and headphones) for my end game. like I said though I am leaning towards STAX srs-3100 just because electrostatic offers such a unique experience, and the end of the day that is what I want for my gaming experiences.

ALRIGHT I NEED SOMEONE TO TRADE ME MAGNI 2 UBER FOR MY FULLA 2 PLUS CASH COME ON SOME ONE PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SHOW MERCY ON ME, ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth::


----------



## caenlen

M1060'S ARE THE WINNERS I TOOK OUT THE FOAM OMG THEY DESTROY LCD-2!!!!! THEY DON'T JUST BEAT LCD-2 AFTER THE MOD THEY DESTROY $300 HOLY CRAP BEST DECISION OF MY LIFE!!!!!

wow I should have modded a long time ago... these beat LCD-X imo... these beat everything.... how are these $300 lmao....

wow....

M1060 IS COMING TO EUROPE, IF ANY OF YOU WANT ME TO VISIT I REQUIRE A FREE NIGHTS SLEEP ON YOUR COUCH, POLISH YOUR STEEL AMPS, FONDLE THEIR KNOBS, BECAUSE THEY ARE ABOUT TO KNOW WHAT A REAL **** FROM A TRUE HEADPHONE IS BOIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

MONOLITH M1060 IS THE GOD OF GODS


----------



## caenlen

please... i don't want to screw the sides back on... I want to lick the planar... please let me tjjangel please tell me its ok and it wont hurt her...

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

stock foam = take it out = heaven = god of gods, stupid monoprice and their foam. TAKE THE FOAM OUT, LACES OUT DAN LACES OUT!!!!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider an Asgard 3 but Im happy with my NFB-11 and Schiit doesn't do black, despite there being a huge army of people who snap them up the instant they drop.
> 
> I had considered it, but didn't want a mismatched stack if I went Schiit, so said screw it because they don't do regular drops of black.


Find someone with an HVLP setup and you won't need to wait for an official release of the black variant







. Once I got the hang of mine I was pretty happy with the matte black enamel finish of my Mac Pro mod







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Find someone with an HVLP setup and you won't need to wait for an official release of the black variant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Once I got the hang of mine I was pretty happy with the matte black enamel finish of my Mac Pro mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


But, but... The laser etching







Eh, I'm happy with what I have, that's what matters. Although a Gustard stack keeps calling my name, especially if they ever do come out with an H20 to match the X20.

Been itching to try out a pair of T50RP's again too. And I totally swear it's not because they're black and orange, it's very much so out if curiosity for planars (and also if a pair of them plus my NFB-11 will give that nice push to the low end of gabber and DnB songs I want on occasion since earbuds/IEM's and I didn't work out)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> But, but... The laser etching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I'm happy with what I have, that's what matters. Although a Gustard stack keeps calling my name, especially if they ever do come out with an H20 to match the X20.
> 
> Been itching to try out a pair of T50RP's again too. And I totally swear it's not because they're black and orange, it's very much so out if curiosity for planars (and also if a pair of them plus my NFB-11 will give that nice push to the low end of gabber and DnB songs I want on occasion since earbuds/IEM's and I didn't work out)


T50's are a joke compared to the new Monolith lineup. Get the Monolith M560, I will mail you my XBR 500 earpads. gg life. thank me later.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> T50's are a joke compared to the new Monolith lineup. Get the Monolith M560, I will mail you my XBR 500 earpads. gg life. thank me later.


Oh nice, Monoprice finally ships to Canada. About bloody time. Let's compare.

T50RP Mk III's are $179 CAD, $187.95 CAD if you include GST.
Monolith M560 cost $233.51 USD with shipping, which turns out to be $311.66 CAD before you factor in brokerage ($10.00 CAD) and taxes on all of that (another 5% gst), which brings things up to $337.74 CAD... Effectively double the cost.

T50RP Mk III's have a chance at being purchased in the nearish future due to price tag... Monoprice not quite so much. We'll see how it all pans out over time


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Oh nice, Monoprice finally ships to Canada. About bloody time. Let's compare.
> 
> T50RP Mk III's are $179 CAD, $187.95 CAD if you include GST.
> Monolith M560 cost $233.51 USD with shipping, which turns out to be $311.66 CAD before you factor in brokerage ($10.00 CAD) and taxes on all of that (another 5% gst), which brings things up to $337.74 CAD... Effectively double the cost.
> 
> T50RP Mk III's have a chance at being purchased in the nearish future due to price tag... Monoprice not quite so much. We'll see how it all pans out over time


wow Canada gets the shaft so bad... I got my Monolith M560's for $184.99 USD free ship no tax. lol... at least you get universal healthcare I guess. I'd rather pay higher prices and have that then worry about how to pay for my meds.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow Canada gets the shaft so bad... I got my Monolith M560's for $184.99 USD free ship no tax. lol... at least you get universal healthcare I guess. I'd rather pay higher prices and have that then worry about how to pay for my meds.


Pricing on the headphones has gone up... it's now $199.99 USD, then add in $33ish USD in shipping. it's the 35% or so hit in conversion rates one has to watch out for.

As for health care... Can't really comment on things since it's a rather slippery slope towards politics pretty quick.


----------



## TheReciever

I am quite happy with my shp9500's

Are there any equal price/performance cans that are closed ear?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I am quite happy with my shp9500's
> 
> Are there any equal price/performance cans that are closed ear?


Not really mate, there is a reason so many open headphones exist. If you can find Monoprice 8323 closed back headphones for around $15, they sound better than some $200 closed backs I have heard, they have a surprisingly good everything, but master of none thing going on. Great soundstage for closed as well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Pricing on the headphones has gone up... it's now $199.99 USD, then add in $33ish USD in shipping. it's the 35% or so hit in conversion rates one has to watch out for.
> 
> As for health care... Can't really comment on things since it's a rather slippery slope towards politics pretty quick.


Get diagnosed with salmonella poisoning at age 19, throw up for 3 weeks straight, lose 30-40 pounds of weight and freak out every ten seconds you think you are dying, all because you can't afford your medicine... then get back with me about your health care position.

Yes, that happened to me. Welcome to being poor in America, I am 29 now, so not poor anymore, and I am smart with my money, BUT NO ONE DESERVES THAT KIND OF PAIN no one!


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Get diagnosed with salmonella poisoning at age 19, throw up for 3 weeks straight, lose 30-40 pounds of weight and freak out every ten seconds you think you are dying, all because you can't afford your medicine... then get back with me about your health care position.
> 
> Yes, that happened to me. Welcome to being poor in America, I am 29 now, so not poor anymore, and I am smart with my money, BUT NO ONE DESERVES THAT KIND OF PAIN no one!


Or how about a 10,000 dollar ambulance ride 2 blocks to the hospital? I had a choice between that or walking with a concussion and some cracked ribs from being hit by a car on my way home. iirc I was 16. Only thing I could think about was holy crap I am alive lol.

I walked. An uncle was kind enough to meet me at the hospital (An RN) and tell me what I can and cant skimp on. Price of certain amenity's in a hospital are just crazy!

I still dont want to pay for health care lol. still dont.

Regardless of our conflicting difference, you misinterpreted wulfes position. The position of which was to nip that topic in the bud because politics is not welcome in OCN. It detracts from the subject matter, unless I am mistaken, your response and my own are case in point.

Rules like those allow an idiot like me get advice and confidence from other like minded enthusiasts about a bargain but not crappy headphone (like the shp9500)

And unless im mistaken, your preaching to the choir with wulfe.


----------



## caenlen

True, back on topic.

They are extremely hard to find, but the Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour earpads paired with my Fulla 2 is heaven. For a closed back, it is as good as it gets under $300, and it only cost $60 new, but it is no longer in production so expect to pay $80, and they are very uncomfortable unless you buy the HM5 velour earpads to go with it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Yup, my comment about politics was simply because topics such as universal health care (and the public/hidden fees involved with such) can really quickly spiral towards the TOS violation of a political discussion, which is something the mods are required to be rather strict with due to the "no politics" rules.

I've always wondered what velour ear pads were like,and just how comfy they are against your ears and whatnot... Also, if they heat your ears up.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, my comment about politics was simply because topics such as universal health care (and the public/hidden fees involved with such) can really quickly spiral towards the TOS violation of a political discussion, which is something the mods are required to be rather strict with due to the "no politics" rules.
> 
> I've always wondered what velour ear pads were like,and just how comfy they are against your ears and whatnot... Also, if they heat your ears up.


Pioneer SE-A1000 is the only exception to the rule I have found with a closed can, closed can should get leather or closed earpads, not breathable velour... but for some reason the SE-A1000 just sings with velour, soundstage is the most immense of any can I own, including the M1060.


----------



## TheReciever

The more that time goes on the more I feel the need for the HM5 pads

Not because I want them but because the shp9500 slowly fall off my head when I am writing notes or in general looking down.

I hear they are much more snug with the HM5 and having my headphones fall off is only amusing the first couple of times

really sucks that the closest they are is Japan lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've always wondered what velour ear pads were like,and just how comfy they are against your ears and whatnot... Also, if they heat your ears up.


In my experience, they're generally comfier and less hot in the summer than leather pads.

Edit: might aswell include the negatives, they do need regular cleaning and are probably not ideal if you sweat a lot.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> The more that time goes on the more I feel the need for the HM5 pads
> 
> Not because I want them but because the shp9500 slowly fall off my head when I am writing notes or in general looking down.
> 
> I hear they are much more snug with the HM5 and having my headphones fall off is only amusing the first couple of times
> 
> really sucks that the closest they are is Japan lol


I'll give you my HM5 leathers and a free pair of se-a1000s with the velour hm5 if you let me sleep on your couch for a week and show me around south korea...
DDD


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'll give you my HM5 leathers and a free pair of se-a1000s with the velour hm5 if you let me sleep on your couch for a week and show me around south korea...
> DDD


Lol

Im already in that scenario myself until I get working again, In fact half the motivation for shp9500 was that they are open so I can say hello as people come and go, while upping my music a bit while listening to lectures from school.

Its quite rude to not acknowledge heads of household when they come and go, but the other headphones were straining blood flow when I wear one can off ear.


----------



## aberrero

Anybody waiting on the Noble X IEMs from massdrop?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> Anybody waiting on the Noble X IEMs from massdrop?


If you check Massdrop discussion, lot of people are saying the Noble X just shipped for them today. ^^

$40 and they look great, great cord to, hmmm sorry I missed that drop. I have to many IEM's now anyway so oh well lol


----------



## aberrero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If you check Massdrop discussion, lot of people are saying the Noble X just shipped for them today. ^^
> 
> $40 and they look great, great cord to, hmmm sorry I missed that drop. I have to many IEM's now anyway so oh well lol


$40 is the lightning cable. The headphones are $250 I think.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aberrero*
> 
> $40 is the lightning cable. The headphones are $250 I think.


holy crap nm lol DDD


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, my comment about politics was simply because topics such as universal health care (*and the public/hidden fees involved with such*) can really quickly spiral towards the TOS violation of a political discussion, which is something the mods are required to be rather strict with due to the "no politics" rules.
> 
> I've always wondered what velour ear pads were like,and just how comfy they are against your ears and whatnot... Also, if they heat your ears up.


No one ever likes to consider such things







.

Question, is there any reason to get the Scarlett 2i2 over the Solo if I only need one input/output?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> No one ever likes to consider such things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Question, is there any reason to get the Scarlett 2i2 over the Solo if I only need one input/output?


From what I can tell, the main difference between the Solo and the 2i2 would be that the 2i2 has a separate line out on a small pot, and allows you a second microphone if you so desire.

So for a single pair of headphones, I'd say both would do the trick. Focusrite tends to use similar internals between the various models on the Scarlett line, the main difference is in their capabilities for recording (ex:most of the space inside my 18i20 is taken up by the eight pre's)


----------



## caenlen

Pro tip for anyone who experience static noise on your amp/dac's.

Use a Type C port.

So I just ran a little experiment, a USB Type C to USB MIni B to original Schiit Fulla 1, because it has static (tons) over standard USB... 0 static now even at max volume, sounds great... neat trick. Wish I thought of it sooner. Just sharing bros. Keep it real.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So I just ran a little experiment, a USB Type C to USB MIni B to original Schiit Fulla 1, because it has static (tons) over standard USB... 0 static now even at max volume, sounds great... neat trick. Wish I thought of it sooner. Just sharing bros. Keep it real.


I wonder if this is the case for every Type-C port, would be very interesting if USB-C had a universally cleaner power output.

Neither my laptop or desktop has USB-C, so can't try it out myself, unfortunately.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Turns out my local audio shop has been holding out on me and hiding all the good stuff in the back room!



Still trying to decide if I wanna go back tomorrow and buy the Rega Ear MkII they have to pair with it


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I wonder if this is the case for every Type-C port, would be very interesting if USB-C had a universally cleaner power output.
> 
> Neither my laptop or desktop has USB-C, so can't try it out myself, unfortunately.


Yeah, most people don't have Type C on PC yet I think... and I hope this is the case universally as well, because if so...









Not going to lie, my amp/dac's sound better too coming from Type C, wouldn't be surprised if it delivers the steady 5v not even more cleanly just that it delivers it steadily over standard USB ports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Turns out my local audio shop has been holding out on me and hiding all the good stuff in the back room!
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to decide if I wanna go back tomorrow and buy the Rega Ear MkII they have to pair with it


For what it is worth, out of my last 100 purchases, I only have two regrets: selling my HD6xx, and selling my ZMF Vibro MKII. Other than that no regrets, but yeah, enjoy mate.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Glad to hear the regret regarding the ZMF Vibros... I still kind of want a pair of them...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Turns out my local audio shop has been holding out on me and hiding all the good stuff in the back room!
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to decide if I wanna go back tomorrow and buy the Rega Ear MkII they have to pair with it


Is that a Schiit Lyr or Asguard under the monitor in the background







? I think @pez was using an HD650 and Asguard combination







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Pro tip for anyone who experience static noise on your amp/dac's.
> 
> Use a Type C port.
> 
> So I just ran a little experiment, a USB Type C to USB MIni B to original Schiit Fulla 1, because it has static (tons) over standard USB... 0 static now even at max volume, sounds great... neat trick. Wish I thought of it sooner. Just sharing bros. Keep it real.


Well not only that, but USB type C SHOULD run directly through PCIe vs the PCH.

Obviously it depends on the situation. Some motherboards only have usb 3.1 on usb-C which runs on the PCH soooooooo yeah.

But depending on the mobo, you can also cut power to a particular USB port which would cut down on the static.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, most people don't have Type C on PC yet I think... and I hope this is the case universally as well, because if so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, my amp/dac's sound better too coming from Type C, wouldn't be surprised if it delivers the steady 5v not even more cleanly just that it delivers it steadily over standard USB ports.
> For what it is worth, out of my last 100 purchases, I only have two regrets: selling my HD6xx, and selling my ZMF Vibro MKII. *Other than that no regrets*, but yeah, enjoy mate.


But, but, but.... What about the Stax







?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Is that a Schiit Lyr or Asguard under the monitor in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think @pez was using an HD650 and Asguard combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It's an Asgard running off a Modi 2, been great for around 3 years now, and I bought it used. That being said, it's starting to develop a bit of a buzz if the volume is up enough, think one of the caps is starting to go, which is why I'm still debating picking up the Rega


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> It's an Asgard running off a Modi 2, been great for around 3 years now, and I bought it used. That being said, it's starting to develop a bit of a buzz if the volume is up enough, think one of the caps is starting to go, which is why I'm still debating picking up the Rega


TBH, its probably a dirty potentiometer.

If the buzzing is in both channels, then it would be a issue with the power supply. If the issue was a leaky PSU cap, you should be able to notice the issue through out the volume range. When you have the volume off you should actually still be able to hear a faint buzzing.

If that is not the case, and you only get buzzing beyond a certain point in volume, then it is hopefully nothing more than a dirty pot.

If schiit was smart (probably not) you should have two screws on the back of your potentiometer. If you take those out, you can pull the whole housing apart which will allow you to blast it with some deoxit.

hopefully that will clear the buzzing.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> TBH, its probably a dirty potentiometer.
> 
> If the buzzing is in both channels, then it would be a issue with the power supply. If the issue was a leaky PSU cap, you should be able to notice the issue through out the volume range. When you have the volume off you should actually still be able to hear a faint buzzing.
> 
> If that is not the case, and you only get buzzing beyond a certain point in volume, then it is hopefully nothing more than a dirty pot.
> 
> If schiit was smart (probably not) you should have two screws on the back of your potentiometer. If you take those out, you can pull the whole housing apart which will allow you to blast it with some deoxit.
> 
> hopefully that will clear the buzzing.


The buzz is definitely in both channels, and starts at about 33% on the pot, and then gets louder as I continue to turn the volume up. Of course that's on the HD 650s, with my Sony MDR-1A's it starts at something like 20%. I can take a shot at pulling it apart and seeing what I can do, it looks pretty simple to tear down, and worse case scenario I break the thing and it gives me the excuse I'm looking for to buy the Rega.


----------



## Aventadoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well not only that, but USB type C SHOULD run directly through PCIe vs the PCH.
> 
> Obviously it depends on the situation. Some motherboards only have usb 3.1 on usb-C which runs on the PCH soooooooo yeah.
> 
> *But depending on the mobo, you can also cut power to a particular USB port which would cut down on the static*.


I've always wanted a mobo like that.... I saw it in a Linustech video, but I cant remember if it was from MSI or Gigabyte


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> But, but, but.... What about the Stax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Honestly I can say no, there is no way they would have stood up traveling to 6 different countries on a carry on, they were very very fragile and already falling apart. I am making it a goal though, if I graduate, I am rewarding myself with a STAX SRS-3100 earpseaker system.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> The buzz is definitely in both channels, and starts at about 33% on the pot, and then gets louder as I continue to turn the volume up. Of course that's on the HD 650s, with my Sony MDR-1A's it starts at something like 20%. I can take a shot at pulling it apart and seeing what I can do, it looks pretty simple to tear down, and worse case scenario I break the thing and it gives me the excuse I'm looking for to buy the Rega.


Then it could very well be a cap, but I don't see why you would only be hearing it at lower volumes.

Although with schiit it would not surprise me if the whole thing is fubar.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> I've always wanted a mobo like that.... I saw it in a Linustech video, but I cant remember if it was from MSI or Gigabyte


You could always cut open a USB cable, and snip all the power bits.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could always cut open a USB cable, and snip all the power bits.


A lot of DAC's don't work with data-only USB cables though...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> A lot of DAC's don't work with data-only USB cables though...


Well the dacs that run off usb power will definitely need usb power. That much is obvious.

But dacs that have their own PSU usually just need the two data pins. I have seen some dac schematics that actually just dump the 5v straight to ground.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well the dacs that run off usb power will definitely need usb power. That much is obvious.
> 
> But dacs that have their own PSU usually just need the two data pins. I have seen some dac schematics that actually just dump the 5v straight to ground.


Iirc, even some DAC's with their own PSU's might require USB power to get properly recognized or might have issues like not showing up on reboot. Just depends on the USB chip used in the DAC.

It been quite a while since I looked into this so I might be a bit off, don't feel like looking into it right now.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> A lot of DAC's don't work with data-only USB cables though...


Interesting to note again about Type C, I have not tested this on many things, but Schiit Fulla 1 DAC does not work with USB 3.0 port, only 2.0 port, so I was thinking well it won't work on Type C either, and indeed it did, and fixed the static issue. I really hope the audio industry moves toward Type C, maybe the Fulla 1 is just a fluke, but I am enjoying it a lot more than ever, it sounds better than ever.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> But, but, but.... What about the Stax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Some user group here?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Some user group here?


Would probably be a fairly small group.
Not many here are truly enlightened.


----------



## TheReciever

I R BABOON


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I R BABOON


You ok buddy? I think he may be having a stroke...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Would probably be a fairly small group.
> Not many here are truly enlightened.


HA. HAHAHAHAHA

No. Stax does not get you close to being enlightened.

Try more like the second gen jecklin float headphones and then beyond that you can actually DIY some pretty baller electrostats.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HA. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No. Stax does not get you close to being enlightened.
> 
> Try more like the second gen jecklin float headphones and then beyond that you can actually DIY some pretty baller electrostats.


The Jeklin is interesting looking, be fun to see Zeos review it while drinking wine, xD


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You ok buddy? I think he may be having a stroke...


Oh it was a jest at the enlightened bit lol









Ill never be enlightened in Audio I fear. Though its a fun genre


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh it was a jest at the enlightened bit lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill never be enlightened in Audio I fear. Though its a fun genre


Indeed it is a fun hobby, key word is hobby, lot of people it becomes their living breath. It did me for about a 2 month intense period, but now that the weather is warm again I will be biking/basketball more


----------



## silvrr

Focal Elear sold. Down to HD6XX and a Jot and love it. Simple rig, great sound, and relatively inexpensive.

Not perfect at everything or really resolving but really fun to listen to.

Only path I may venture down is building a crack. That would be more for the fun of building it though.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HA. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No. Stax does not get you close to being enlightened.
> 
> Try more like the second gen jecklin float headphones and then beyond that you can actually DIY some pretty baller electrostats.


I couldn't find the "tongue in cheek" emoji.
Thought







was close enough.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Focal Elear sold. Down to HD6XX and a Jot and love it. Simple rig, great sound, and relatively inexpensive.
> 
> Not perfect at everything or really resolving but really fun to listen to.
> 
> Only path I may venture down is building a crack. That would be more for the fun of building it though.


looks like HD6XX is not coming back as another drop, I figured it was a one time thing, since they were undercutting themselves so much. bummer


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Indeed it is a fun hobby, key word is hobby, lot of people it becomes their living breath. It did me for about a 2 month intense period, but now that the weather is warm again I will be biking/basketball more


Probably will be for me once I get my hands on the GSX 1000, I want that positional audio.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> looks like HD6XX is not coming back as another drop, I figured it was a one time thing, since they were undercutting themselves so much. bummer


I don't think they were taking a hit on the HD6XX. The R&D was paid off long ago and other than a small amount of development on the color and box there was little cost to do the drop. The parts certainly don't cost 200.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I don't think they were taking a hit on the HD6XX. The R&D was paid off long ago and other than a small amount of development on the color and box there was little cost to do the drop. The parts certainly don't cost 200.


No, but I imagine Senn took a hit to sales of their regular HD-650. Or maybe not - a lot of ppl. missed out, maybe some went on to buy the regular ones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> No, but I imagine Senn took a hit to sales of their regular HD-650. Or maybe not - a lot of ppl. missed out, maybe some went on to buy the regular ones.


IMO its not a matter of headphone sales. but rather a matter of advertisement. When companies do a special massdrop headphone, they get a lot of attention and free advertising.

So rather than paying XXX amount of money out of pocket, they make a super cheap version of their headphone and pump it out to the masses.

They still get a profit, and what ever amount they lost on the individual cost per unit, they make back with bulk and they get a crap ton of free publicity. So its a win win win win.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd consider an Asgard 3 but Im happy with my NFB-11 and Schiit doesn't do black, despite there being a huge army of people who snap them up the instant they drop.
> 
> I had considered it, but didn't want a mismatched stack if I went Schiit, so said screw it because they don't do regular drops of black.


What you got against mismatches stacks







. (this is just an excuse to post the current way my setup looks...well as of 48 hours ago...it's changed a bit since)



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> M1060'S ARE THE WINNERS I TOOK OUT THE FOAM OMG THEY DESTROY LCD-2!!!!! THEY DON'T JUST BEAT LCD-2 AFTER THE MOD THEY DESTROY $300 HOLY CRAP BEST DECISION OF MY LIFE!!!!!
> 
> wow I should have modded a long time ago... these beat LCD-X imo... these beat everything.... how are these $300 lmao....
> 
> wow....
> 
> M1060 IS COMING TO EUROPE, IF ANY OF YOU WANT ME TO VISIT I REQUIRE A FREE NIGHTS SLEEP ON YOUR COUCH, POLISH YOUR STEEL AMPS, FONDLE THEIR KNOBS, BECAUSE THEY ARE ABOUT TO KNOW WHAT A REAL **** FROM A TRUE HEADPHONE IS BOIS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> MONOLITH M1060 IS THE GOD OF GODS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> please... i don't want to screw the sides back on... I want to lick the planar... please let me tjjangel please tell me its ok and it wont hurt her...
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> stock foam = take it out = heaven = god of gods, stupid monoprice and their foam. TAKE THE FOAM OUT, LACES OUT DAN LACES OUT!!!!


Glad to see you're back in full affect







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, my comment about politics was simply because topics such as universal health care (and the public/hidden fees involved with such) can really quickly spiral towards the TOS violation of a political discussion, which is something the mods are required to be rather strict with due to the "no politics" rules.
> 
> I've always wondered what velour ear pads were like,and just how comfy they are against your ears and whatnot... Also, if they heat your ears up.


Aren't 2 of your 3 headphones velour? (HD600 and 712s?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, most people don't have Type C on PC yet I think... and I hope this is the case universally as well, because if so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, my amp/dac's sound better too coming from Type C, wouldn't be surprised if it delivers the steady 5v not even more cleanly just that it delivers it steadily over standard USB ports.
> For what it is worth, out of my last 100 purchases, I only have two regrets: selling my HD6xx, and selling my ZMF Vibro MKII. Other than that no regrets, but yeah, enjoy mate.


So wait....you did actually like the HD6XX(650) like I said you would?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Is that a Schiit Lyr or Asguard under the monitor in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I think @pez was using an HD650 and Asguard combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I really oughtta turn on email notifications for mentions on here. But yeah, I'm still running it (you can peak at it in the pic above). The HD650 have moved over to my GFs system, but it still is just as lovely sounding as the day I bought it/paired it up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> It's an Asgard running off a Modi 2, been great for around 3 years now, and I bought it used. That being said, it's starting to develop a bit of a buzz if the volume is up enough, think one of the caps is starting to go, which is why I'm still debating picking up the Rega


If you like it enough (and I think I remember you saying you had this issue for a while) it would be worth it to check out how much Schiit would charge you for it. At the same time, if it's an OG Asgard, it might be worthwhile to look for a new amp. I've gotten the impression that the Asgard 2 is a much better system than the original Asgard, but I'm not sure if it's worth it to go to a new version of what you had before. I totally understand the whole 'wanting something different' type of thing.


----------



## caenlen

@pez yes and no... the HD650 I like for a few genres of music but not anything else and not for gaming... the imaging is horrid compared to my other cans. or maybe soundstage, I don't know, when I hear Jimi Hendrix All Along the Watchtower, as the song opens up and I hear that left drum start up off to my left... the HD650 just places it to close to me and nothing else is separated... every other can I have tried places the drum somewhat more properly/distant and it just energizes the entire song cause I feel like I am live at concert.

but yes I still regret selling it, it had some uniqueness to the slam in your face style.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What you got against mismatches stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (this is just an excuse to post the current way my setup looks...well as of 48 hours ago...it's changed a bit since)
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't 2 of your 3 headphones velour? (HD600 and 712s?)


Nice setup. As for the mismatched stuff, just isn't me I guess. I won't comment on the frustrated anguish I had to go through when I got my Maschine Jam in... Oh wait, the frustration was mainly there because the whole "don't worry, angled profiles match!" Native Instruments said was for the two of them without any stands, aaaaaand I paid $65 CAD for the proper stand Accessory for my Maschine Mk II but the Maschine Jam can't use it, and the stand that comes in the box doesn't match it even remotely. It was the second highest complain about Maschine Jam when it first came out (biggest complaint was the Christmas tree or disco mode of "all the lights are on, all the time!" when you didn't have software loaded - I wonder if they've finally fixed that yet.. )

As for earpads, didn't realize those two were velour. I'll just say they're comfy as all sin, especially the HD 600's once they've warmed up and have settled on how they're going to be formed.


----------



## pez

Yeah, the TH-X00 are super comfy, but the HD650 remind me how weightless they are in comparison. The Q701 are the same, though the pads are much stiffer in my experience.

As for the mismatch, I'm actually weighing the idea of getting the black panels for my NCASE. I'm just waiting on Schiit to do another 'whoops, we made a black Lyr 2 and/or Valhalla....)


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you like it enough (and I think I remember you saying you had this issue for a while) it would be worth it to check out how much Schiit would charge you for it. At the same time, if it's an OG Asgard, it might be worthwhile to look for a new amp. I've gotten the impression that the Asgard 2 is a much better system than the original Asgard, but I'm not sure if it's worth it to go to a new version of what you had before. I totally understand the whole 'wanting something different' type of thing.


Yeah I sent Schiit an email Saturday afternoon, hoping they'll get back to me today. I'm pretty torn on it, the Asgard has served me well for years, but it's also a pretty outdated design. Also I'm not really sure what to replace it with. An Asgard 2 seems like the natural choice, but something different would be fun to mess with, issue is I'm not sure what out there is comparable for the price at around $250.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the TH-X00 are super comfy, but the HD650 remind me how weightless they are in comparison. The Q701 are the same, though the pads are much stiffer in my experience.
> 
> As for the mismatch, I'm actually weighing the idea of getting the black panels for my NCASE. I'm just waiting on Schiit to do another 'whoops, we made a black Lyr 2 and/or Valhalla....)


I dunno, the silver and silver kind of go together, and kind of make the black half be an interesting addition. I had to look at the pic again a few more times but... It's nice and harmonious. Of course, if one happened to take a shot of just the DAC and amp my personal preference wouldn't be for similar, but the setup as is has this nice organic, lived and coexisted in kinda vibe. Can't quite get the right words but I hope the idea at least came across as to what I was going for ^_^


----------



## pez

I definitely get it -- and took it as a compliment so thank ya







.

Yeah...I'm still trying to figure out how I want the whole setup to look like and kinda give it a nice 'zen'. I just wish I wasn't always trying to perfect something, though, so I could figure out what I want the final result to be and then just leave it at that







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Yeah I sent Schiit an email Saturday afternoon, hoping they'll get back to me today. I'm pretty torn on it, the Asgard has served me well for years, but it's also a pretty outdated design. Also I'm not really sure what to replace it with. An Asgard 2 seems like the natural choice, but something different would be fun to mess with, issue is I'm not sure what out there is comparable for the price at around $250.


Audio GD NFB-11 or w.e it is called only costs around $300, maybe say it is superior, whitwulfe owns it, so ask him


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HA. HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> No. Stax does not get you close to being enlightened.
> 
> Try more like the second gen jecklin float headphones and then beyond that you can actually DIY some pretty baller electrostats.


_person with Lambda in avatar .._ Not sure if serious or just joke
Somebody with diy tube gear here?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Audio GD NFB-11 or w.e it is called only costs around $300, maybe say it is superior, whitwulfe owns it, so ask him


Cute, the first e is missing in my name with how you spelt it, usually people forget the second one









As for me owning one, yup I have an NFB-11 with the dual tcxo upgrades... That I leave on 24/7,but since it's the only Class A amplifier I've heard I can't really offer much comparison. Potentiometer is absolutely amazing though, especially compared to my O2+ODAC Rev.B. Oh, and of course I greatly prefer it over my O2+ODAC Rev.B.

Shipped to North America they're closer to $399 USD if I remember correctly, and they ship via DHL or Em's. I went DHL because for something of that size and weight it was cheaper, and faster. Might be wrong on the cheaper part but still.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Cute, the first e is missing in my name with how you spelt it, usually people forget the second one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for me owning one, yup I have an NFB-11 with the dual tcxo upgrades... That I leave on 24/7,but since it's the only Class A amplifier I've heard I can't really offer much comparison. Potentiometer is absolutely amazing though, especially compared to my O2+ODAC Rev.B. Oh, and of course I greatly prefer it over my O2+ODAC Rev.B.
> 
> Shipped to North America they're closer to $399 USD if I remember correctly, and they ship via DHL or Em's. I went DHL because for something of that size and weight it was cheaper, and faster. Might be wrong on the cheaper part but still.


Interesting but at $399 I think I'd just go snag the Rega for the same price, and admittedly I'd love to find something under $300

Anyone tried the JDS Labs EL Amp?(or The Element since I assume it's the same amp inside), it's pretty slick looking for $280, and takes RCA input, unlike the damn O2

Could also snag The Element as a B Stock for $300...don't really need to replace my Modi but it's basically a brand new DAC for an extra $20...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> _person with Lambda in avatar .._ Not sure if serious or just joke
> Somebody with diy tube gear here?


I am being serious.

I personally like stax more because they are more comfortable, more affordable, and somewhat easier to service. Plus you have purpose built amplifiers for just about every model of stax headphone.

There are headphones I like more than stax, but I think the whole stax package is a better place to spend your money.

That being said, I think that if Hifiman really has something with their new planar drivers for their HE-1000 series. I think we are starting to blur the line between planar magnetic and electrostatic technology.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I am being serious.
> 
> I personally like stax more because they are more comfortable, more affordable, and somewhat easier to service. Plus you have purpose built amplifiers for just about every model of stax headphone.
> 
> There are headphones I like more than stax, but I think the whole stax package is a better place to spend your money.
> 
> That being said, I think that if *Hifiman really has something with their new planar drivers for their HE-1000 series.* I think we are starting to blur the line between planar magnetic and electrostatic technology.


Might be interesting if it ever comes down from the current pricing.


----------



## RatPatrol01

...aaaaaaaaaaand I just bought the B-stock Element, because my impulse control is awful


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Interesting but at $399 I think I'd just go snag the Rega for the same price, and admittedly I'd love to find something under $300
> 
> Anyone tried the JDS Labs EL Amp?(or The Element since I assume it's the same amp inside), it's pretty slick looking for $280, and takes RCA input, unlike the damn O2
> 
> Could also snag The Element as a B Stock for $300...don't really need to replace my Modi but it's basically a brand new DAC for an extra $20...


Technically only $359 USD because the upgrades were $40 USD Total, but I can definitely see the point. Some say I'm a bit weird though, I'm that I'll include shipping costs when asked about price. Sure, I could say it's $300ish USD but then we aren't including the $39 USD Shipping costs to North America or the PayPal fee. I feel saying total all in price (at least before local import taxes anyways) is a more honest way of approaching it ^_^

As for the Element, I Beleive we have one member here that has one and they liked it ^_^


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Somebody with diy tube gear here?


I'm running a Bottlehead Crack with Speedball to drive my HD800(SDR)







. Didn't build the amp or modify the headphones myself but arguably they're the result of DIY







.


----------



## TheReciever

I dont like lyrics in my music so ill be fine


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> all streaming services are dumb.
> 
> You find me a streaming service that can stream the beatles and led zeppelin legally, then you let me know.


Is there some legal wonkiness with the rights to Led Zeppelin and The Beatles? Both are on Spotify but I take it you are indicating they are on there illegitimately in some way?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Is there some legal wonkiness with the rights to Led Zeppelin and The Beatles? Both are on Spotify but I take it you are indicating they are on there illegitimately in some way?


If they are on spotify, then its legal. Spotify would not take that risk.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If they are on spotify, then its legal. Spotify would not take that risk.


Ah gotcha, guess I read too deep into your comment lol

but yeah both are on there, and while I'm no expert on either band, both look like full discographies


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Ah gotcha, guess I read too deep into your comment lol
> 
> but yeah both are on there, and while I'm no expert on either band, both look like full discographies


Yeah, I am gonna try the free premium trial.

If I like that, then I am in.

I am noticing that there is a definite lack of warmth to some songs and I am hoping its due to internet compression. We will see what 320 sounds like.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, I am gonna try the free premium trial.
> 
> If I like that, then I am in.
> 
> I am noticing that there is a definite lack of warmth to some songs and I am hoping its due to internet compression. We will see what 320 sounds like.


Hate to say it but I wouldn't know anymore, started using spotify way before I got into decent quality audio gear and haven't bought physical copies of anything to compare with in years, so at this point however it sounds on spotify is the default to me these days, though I definitely noticed some increased warmth after switching to premium and switching on the high quality streaming.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeup nope. Spotify still sucks.

more variety, but it definitely sounds brighter.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup nope. Spotify still sucks.
> 
> more variety, but it definitely sounds brighter.


Hmm that's a shame, can't say I'm surprised though, a lot of people like it but I've heard more than a few times that the quality doesn't hold up to more stringent standards


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hmm that's a shame, can't say I'm surprised though, a lot of people like it but I've heard more than a few times that the quality doesn't hold up to more stringent standards


What sucks is there used to be a service called MOG that was pretty good. But it was bought out by beats audio and it was kind of ruined.

Tidal is really nice, but it is stupid expensive (20 bucks a month







)

Plus I have spent years building an audio collection already. The only thing the service would do is give me access to the hand full of singles out there that I am not motivated enough to find in flac.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Plus I have spent years building an audio collection already. The only thing the service would do is give me access to the hand full of singles out there that I am not motivated enough to find in flac.


Hah I have that problem in reverse, as much as I like Spotify, I'm also kind of shackled to it at this point. My Spotify library has gotten so sprawling after years of use that if I wanted to try to rebuild it(or even just my favorites from it) as high quality files, cds, or vinyls, it would likely take years and way more money than I even wanna think about.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Hah I have that problem in reverse, as much as I like Spotify, I'm also kind of shackled to it at this point. My Spotify library has gotten so sprawling after years of use that if I wanted to try to rebuild it(or even just my favorites from it) as high quality files, cds, or vinyls, it would likely take years and way more money than I even wanna think about.


Yeah. I mean my problem is that I spend wayyyyyyyyyy too much on my audio gear to not spend the money on some music.

I really don't know how it got to be like this. It used to be where my setup was below 800 bucks and sounded pretty darn good.

Now I am looking at spending 800 bucks on a broken turn table that I would need to rebuild from the ground up.


----------



## caenlen

I'm honestly fine with Spotify streaming, meh I have some FLAC but it is mostly OST gaming orchestra stuff.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, I am gonna try the free premium trial.
> 
> If I like that, then I am in.
> 
> I am noticing that there is a definite lack of warmth to some songs and I am hoping its due to internet compression. We will see what 320 sounds like.


Out of sheer curiosity, did you do the "usual" tweaks in the Spotify settings? Was normalization disabled and quality set to the highest?

Just asking as Spotify defaults to "normal" for quality and normalization being turned on.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Out of sheer curiosity, did you do the "usual" tweaks in the Spotify settings? Was normalization disabled and quality set to the highest?
> 
> Just asking as Spotify defaults to "normal" for quality and normalization being turned on.


Are you seriously asking ME that question?









But in all seriousness, yeah I messed with all of that. I tried doing some research on what else I could do to tweak the sound quality, but no such luck.

The songs I listen to sound better on youtube to be honest.

Andrew brid master swarm has next to no bass on spotify, but youtube sounds fine. Sooooooooooo idk whats going on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Are you seriously asking ME that question?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, yeah I messed with all of that. I tried doing some research on what else I could do to tweak the sound quality, but no such luck.
> 
> The songs I listen to sound better on youtube to be honest.
> 
> Andrew brid master swarm has next to no bass on spotify, but youtube sounds fine. Sooooooooooo idk whats going on.


It was something I asked more out if being thorough than anything else









For me, while I am a subscriber to Spotify, I still prefer physical media, or at least my own rips from my collection... But I also started some time ago in the mid-90's.

One thing I can't stand with Spotify though is how some albums I absolutely looooove (like the second release of Thousand Foot Krutch's "Set it Off" - the one that has a DJ holding a grenade microphone and is heavily influence by graff arf for it's design).... Do not exist. Yes, I said second release. First one was an indie release and featured a cartoonish bomb on the CD itself, second was their initial release on Tooth and Nail Records.

Why does Spotify bug me for this? They only have the remastered versions where they went hog wild with "generic Christian Rock polish" as well as "look at us, we have a distortion pedal on everything!".... So while the recording is of higher fidelity overall, it's the fact they threw out what made the album what it was in the first place. Aka they only have the third release of the album,and while yes later tracks are a lot nicer, the first six or so feel like they had their souls forcibly taken away by a $35 Boss distortion pedal (probably wasn't a Boss, but I can't resist because the two cheapo special Boss distortion pedals are both orange).

An apt comparison to how I felt would be if Metallica was on tour, doing stuff from the black album and suddenly went ska, or gangster rap in the middle of a classic, and they were being serious about it (not for stupidity's sake or shock factor, but actually full fledged seriousness).


----------



## pez

For future reference (and I didn't realize this until yesterday) we should refrain from discussing anything related to group buys/deals on here. It's against ToS







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Interesting but at $399 I think I'd just go snag the Rega for the same price, and admittedly I'd love to find something under $300
> 
> Anyone tried the JDS Labs EL Amp?(or The Element since I assume it's the same amp inside), it's pretty slick looking for $280, and takes RCA input, unlike the damn O2
> 
> Could also snag The Element as a B Stock for $300...don't really need to replace my Modi but it's basically a brand new DAC for an extra $20...


Yeah, the O2 is a significant downgrade, IMO, to the Asgard 2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> all streaming services are dumb.
> 
> You find me a streaming service that can stream the beatles and led zeppelin legally, then you let me know.


I'd love Spotify more if they could get Tool...but.....yeah :grittyteethemoji:.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, I am gonna try the free premium trial.
> 
> If I like that, then I am in.
> 
> I am noticing that there is a definite lack of warmth to some songs and I am hoping its due to internet compression. We will see what 320 sounds like.


I always felt it was much better than any YouTube equivalent I could find. I was under the impression they use Ogg Vorbis...but I'm not sure if this has changed, since.


----------



## caenlen

Howdy boys. ::lights a cigar::

FLAC Pink Floyd for 3 hours straight, alternating headphones. We have a winner.

stock philips shp-9500 = crap
pioneer se-a1000 = great soundstage but loses that "i just got high off my music trance like feeling"
Monolith M1060 = second place winner

First place winner: Philips SHP-9500 with Shure Alcantara Earpads rotated 30 degrees over what they should be considered normal, with custom vmoda purple cloth cable, and schiit fulla 1 over type C.

damn boys, I haven't had this much fun in months


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, the O2 is a significant downgrade, IMO, to the Asgard 2.


My understanding is The Element that I just bought is using the ODAC, but a different amp that's a new design by JDS themselves rather than the O2


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> My understanding is The Element that I just bought is using the ODAC, but a different amp that's a new design by JDS themselves rather than the O2


Yeah, the ODAC itself should be fine, but in the end, let your ears do the judging







.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> My understanding is The Element that I just bought is using the ODAC, but a different amp that's a new design by JDS themselves rather than the O2


Read the release info on the Element, I believe its a different DAC also.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Read the release info on the Element, I believe its a different DAC also.


Should have been more specific, it is using the same DAC chip as the JDS ODAC Rev B


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It was something I asked more out if being thorough than anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, while I am a subscriber to Spotify, I still prefer physical media, or at least my own rips from my collection... But I also started some time ago in the mid-90's.
> 
> One thing I can't stand with Spotify though is how some albums I absolutely looooove (like the second release of Thousand Foot Krutch's "Set it Off" - the one that has a DJ holding a grenade microphone and is heavily influence by graff arf for it's design).... Do not exist. Yes, I said second release. First one was an indie release and featured a cartoonish bomb on the CD itself, second was their initial release on Tooth and Nail Records.
> 
> Why does Spotify bug me for this? They only have the remastered versions where they went hog wild with "generic Christian Rock polish" as well as "look at us, we have a distortion pedal on everything!".... So while the recording is of higher fidelity overall, it's the fact they threw out what made the album what it was in the first place. Aka they only have the third release of the album,and while yes later tracks are a lot nicer, the first six or so feel like they had their souls forcibly taken away by a $35 Boss distortion pedal (probably wasn't a Boss, but I can't resist because the two cheapo special Boss distortion pedals are both orange).
> 
> An apt comparison to how I felt would be if Metallica was on tour, doing stuff from the black album and suddenly went ska, or gangster rap in the middle of a classic, and they were being serious about it (not for stupidity's sake or shock factor, but actually full fledged seriousness).


Totally agree.

Not only that but it sounds like a lot of the rips were done incorrectly. Rather than ripping CDs at 320kb, it sounds like they were ripped in wav and then compressed back to 320kb. So you really aren't getting the quality you are supposed to be getting with a premium membership.


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe

My Tenmark Pro IEM's will be in in about two weeks, no doubt in my mind they will probably beat out my other 3 IEM's, said it has 4 drivers in it... wowza. Really hope it impresses me and isolates the noise well.

Do you think it is enough to block out aircraft jet engines if I have volume on music at low?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe
> 
> My Tenmark Pro IEM's will be in in about two weeks, no doubt in my mind they will probably beat out my other 3 IEM's, said it has 4 drivers in it... wowza. Really hope it impresses me and isolates the noise well.
> 
> Do you think it is enough to block out aircraft jet engines if I have volume on music at low?


When they say four drivers, it's two per ear ~_^

As for blocking out engine noise, especially jet engines... Double muffed (plugs + defenders) doesn't do the job fully, so... I suspect you shouldn't rely on IEM's to protect your ears if you're anywhere near jet aircraft - use proper hearing protection









As for jets taking off a thousand feet away, that's a totally different story.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> When they say four drivers, it's two per ear ~_^
> 
> As for blocking out engine noise, especially jet engines... Double muffed (plugs + defenders) doesn't do the job fully, so... I suspect you shouldn't rely on IEM's to protect your ears if you're anywhere near jet aircraft - use proper hearing protection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for jets taking off a thousand feet away, that's a totally different story.


Well, in a couple weeks I will give you a little mini review with it fighting the Fiio F3 (my current favorite IEM) and the Thinksound MS02. I really hope it kicks butt, I love my Fiio F3, but I figure when it comes to IEM's you want to alternate once in awhile anyway just because the cable gets so worn out and/or they break or get lost easier than headphones.


----------



## caenlen

@PEZ WE THEM 45 SECOND IN BASS DROP BOYS

YE YE

side note: did some testing today, Schiit Fulla 1 with type C connection gets lower bass drops than my Fulla 2, earpads on my shp-9500 the leather will vibrate my head just a touch with no EQ being done compared to fulla 2, I can't believe the fulla 1 not only does this but has noticeably better imaging now as well than fulla 2... Type C and Fulla 1 were a match made in heaven, and I am pretty sure I am the only one to use type C with Fulla 1 ever, LOL oh man... it sounds so good. agh, Paint It Black, Rolling Stones, the imaging of the drums off to the left, guitar right, vocalsmiddle, omg Fulla 1 does it perfect on shp-9500, HD650 didn't even come close with this song, I am still not sure why everyone thinks HD650 is so great, it has amazing slam, but man that soundstage/imaging is off on those cans bad. Paint It, Black Rolling Stones is my main soundstage test song though so maybe it is just me

shp-9500 can not drop to super low end bass like my Nighthawks/Monoprice 8323's can, but holy crap they hold their own. and honestly with the better imaging/soundstage I am willing to make that sacrifice (and it isn't much of a sacrifice, they hit low now DDD) I may try to EQ APO my fulla 1, see if that improves the sub bass even further. DDD

ALRIGHT BOYS TIME TO TEST PLANAR again, be back in a day after I pass out and listen more DDDDD


----------



## RatPatrol01

OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY IT'S HERE


----------



## caenlen

@rat

very nice mate, I am jelly. it is a gorgeous amp, I almost bought one used once but never could get a good deal on it, it holds it value well







which is good


----------



## Streetdragon

is a amp realy necessary?
I have "teufel aureol" on my titanium soundcard. would i get any advantages?


----------



## Spork13

No. An amp is not "nescessary", if you are perfectly happy with your soundcard.
If you would like a better sound, and you have decent HPs, then a decent amp is the next step...
...on the slippery slope...


----------



## Streetdragon

hmmm what would be a good upgrade? i wanna hold the soundcard(is good^^)

with a budget of max.. let say 350400€ in germoney?

im happy so far with the teufel, but i move into a new place where i cant use my big soundsystem and from time to time i wanna "feel" the sound, the bass.

Mostly i listen to bounce/elektro and rammstein(only exeption^^) and gaming mmo/shooter

Stereo for the win!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> OH BOY OH BOY OH BOY IT'S HERE


So...how is it???


----------



## pietro sk

Won auction for sr l300. 3rd Stax at home


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So...how is it???


Pretty great! Using the HD 650s, vocals aren't quite as nice as they were with the Asgard, but not bad, and everything else sounds noticeably livelier. The DAC seems much nicer than my Modi 2 was as the signal being passed through to my Bose Companions sounds way better, and the construction and ergos of the box itself are the best part, it just feels great to use.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Some may think it's not worth it but I'm so damn happy


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I'm so damn happy


Thats all that matters.

I had a pair for a short while. The packaging and build quality are really nice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may think it's not worth it but I'm so damn happy


Welcome to audiophile anonymous. Its a place where users such as myself can come and get clean from the temptation to swap output transformers and rectifier tubes. I spent all my money on assorted parts, and now all I can afford is a potato camera to take pictures.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welcome to audiophile anonymous. Its a place where users such as myself can come and get clean from the temptation to swap output transformers and rectifier tubes. I spent all my money on assorted parts, and now all I can afford is a potato camera to take pictures.


Keen to see what it is you're making there







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> hmmm what would be a good upgrade? i wanna hold the soundcard(is good^^)
> 
> with a budget of max.. let say 350400€ in germoney?
> 
> im happy so far with the teufel, but i move into a new place where i cant use my big soundsystem and from time to time i wanna "feel" the sound, the bass.
> 
> Mostly i listen to bounce/elektro and rammstein(only exeption^^) and gaming mmo/shooter
> 
> Stereo for the win!


I'm sure there are a ton of decent amps in that price range - but I haven't heard them.
I do have this one: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp/talk/1573570
It's a little more $, but you should be able to find a used one on Head-Fi closer to your budget.
It will run pretty much anything from low z IEMs through to high z headphones, and sounds very good.
The DAC section is particularly good. Myself and others are using it as a DAC with higher end gear quite happily.

However, it uses USB input so will bypass your soundcard.


----------



## caenlen

Well the winner that is coming to Europe with me is indeed the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather flat earpads rotated 30 degrees, and Schiit Fulla 1 DAC over Type C connection. For those of you that have heard SHP-9500 stock, you know nothing Jon Snow.









Beats Monolith M1060 imo for most genres of music. Zeos said Monolith M1060 beats LCD-2 and LCD-X in his opinion. Interesting, I guess audio is so subjective none of our opinions even matter really. I'm going to laugh if someday I hear STAX 009 and don't like it.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well the winner that is coming to Europe with me is indeed the Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather flat earpads rotated 30 degrees, and Schiit Fulla 1 DAC over Type C connection. For those of you that have heard SHP-9500 stock, you know nothing Jon Snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beats Monolith M1060 imo for most genres of music. Zeos said Monolith M1060 beats LCD-2 and LCD-X in his opinion. Interesting, I guess audio is so subjective none of our opinions even matter really. I'm going to laugh if someday I hear STAX 009 and don't like it.


I adore my Fulla 1, permanent part of my work setup, feel like I should give it a whack with my iPhone7 using a lightning to type C adapter.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Keen to see what it is you're making there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh this has been done for a couple years. Its my primary amplifier.

I am just trying out different output transformers. Think of it as tube or op amp rolling except I don't have to go to the gym.

I know I am going to have to get the little silver transformer's big brother, but I am just trying to see what other offerings there might be.


----------



## TheReciever

I dont know if I would like open ear for travel but I suppose I could see the benefits of it.

Dont have to take them off for conversation


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I dont know if I would like open ear for travel but I suppose I could see the benefits of it.
> 
> Dont have to take them off for conversation


I am going to be 15 months in Ireland, I will be using my IEM's for actual planes/trains, etc. My open headphones for when I am alone in my room.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> I adore my Fulla 1, permanent part of my work setup, feel like I should give it a whack with my iPhone7 using a lightning to type C adapter.


Buy this cable. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBS0SS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

That made all static in my Fulla 1 go away, AND improved sound quality as well. Honestly it sounds better than my Fulla 2 now, which it did not before.

Assuming you still use any headphones on regular desktop PC... and your PC supports Type C... if not then yeah try that Lightning thing. Not sure if it will work on iphone but it does not require drivers, so it might.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Anyone done the CIEM thing before? Now that I have my home setup all nice and settled with the HD 650s and The Element, there's a small part of me that keeps eyeing up the Custom Art Music Ones for work, especially since I can get em in a gorgeous translucent purple body with solid black faces...

How big of a pain in the butt is it to get impressions taken/make impressions myself and send them off to Poland from the states?


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Buy this cable. https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B00UUBS0SS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> That made all static in my Fulla 1 go away, AND improved sound quality as well. Honestly it sounds better than my Fulla 2 now, which it did not before.
> 
> Assuming you still use any headphones on regular desktop PC... and your PC supports Type C... if not then yeah try that Lightning thing. Not sure if it will work on iphone but it does not require drivers, so it might.


Honestly I'm currently using the typical Spotify Premium>Type A>Mini>3.5mm that came with the Fulla 1 and hearing no static, but I'm also exclusively using low impedance IEMs, On-Ears, and Over-Ear closed backs with it. I'm very interested to see if swapping over to Spotify Premium>Lightning>Mini>3.5mm makes a difference.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Honestly I'm currently using the typical Spotify Premium>Type A>Mini>3.5mm that came with the Fulla 1 and hearing no static, but I'm also exclusively using low impedance IEMs, On-Ears, and Over-Ear closed backs with it. I'm very interested to see if swapping over to Spotify Premium>Lightning>Mini>3.5mm makes a difference.


I look forward to seeing if you hear any difference as well over Lightning.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I look forward to seeing if you hear any difference as well over Lightning.


Y'know, as one of the few that had no issues with Apple forcing the move from 3.5mm to lightning, I am to! I'm gonna go hunt down a nice cable for testing right now


----------



## RatPatrol01

apparently, without pulling out a pair of side-cutters and a soldering iron, mini usb-to-lightining is not a thing, though you can find micro or Type-A to Lightning everywhere! Seriously!


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently, without pulling out a pair of side-cutters and a soldering iron, mini usb-to-lightining is not a thing, though you can find micro or Type-A to Lightning everywhere! Seriously!


https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/traktor/dj-accessories/bags-cases-and-control-media/pricing-mini-usb-lightning-cable-for-ta2/


----------



## Streetdragon

wow i hooked my teufel aureol on my yamaha 750 rs and wow^^ the bass is awesome now. compared to only onboard.. maybe i need an headphone amp.. but they are so expensive or look like crap


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> wow i hooked my teufel aureol on my yamaha 750 rs and wow^^ the bass is awesome now. compared to only onboard.. maybe i need an headphone amp.. but they are so expensive or look like crap


Just buy a long cable and use the Yamaha 24/7? Headphone amps are hit or miss, took me a long time to get my original Fulla to slam, and even then it only does it on certain headphones.


----------



## Streetdragon

i think my amp is using a bit much power when i let it run all the time when i listen to musik or game.. so i think a smaler amp would be the better choice over time


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i think my amp is using a bit much power when i let it run all the time when i listen to musik or game.. so i think a smaler amp would be the better choice over time


East yo find out: https://www.jaycar.com.au/mains-power-meter/p/MS6115

I use one like this for curiosity, and it's good to know exactly what the peak current my PC draws, as well as being able to see average power etc.

What amp do you have? If it's not a Class A it would draw 3/8 of #uckall on standby, and even when in use most headphone amps use bugger all power. Unless you live "off the grid" and watch every milliwatt it isn't worth worrying about.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> East yo find out: https://www.jaycar.com.au/mains-power-meter/p/MS6115
> 
> I use one like this for curiosity, and it's good to know exactly what the peak current my PC draws, as well as being able to see average power etc.
> 
> What amp do you have? If it's not a Class A it would draw 3/8 of #uckall on standby, and even when in use most headphone amps use bugger all power. Unless you live "off the grid" and watch every milliwatt it isn't worth worrying about.


like i wrote it is a "yamaha AS-750 rs"

i dont look at ny little watt, but the amp is generating good heat and that has to come from somewhere^^

i must realy buy a tool like that hm...


----------



## Spork13

Sorry, didn't go back and read your earlier post before commenting.
Specs say your amp draws 370w (or 450 if you are Canadian).
Definitely a good reason to get a dedicated Headphone amp - will pay for itself in electricity savings in no time...


----------



## Streetdragon

what amp would be good buy? dont wanna pay 300€+.and i have no clue about it


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> what amp would be good buy? dont wanna pay 300€+.and i have no clue about it


I had a Yulong U-100 that would have been well within your pricerange, and it was a decent improvement over onboard sound.
Then I got a Grace m9XX that is a fantastic little amp and would match well with your 50 ohm HPs. It's a little dearer than you are wanting to pay though.
I'd have a look on Massdrop and see whats on offer.
Probably stick with solid state in that price range and for relatively low impedance HPs.

Or make canelan happy and just buy a Schiit Fulla.


----------



## Streetdragon

cant find any Yulong U-100 or Schiit Fulla in germanyx hmmm..

What about the "Little Dot MK III" or "Musical Fidelity V90-HPA" or "Pro-Ject Head Box S" or "Dynavox CSM-112"

i like the look of the MK III or the smaller MK II


----------



## TheReciever

After some Rainbow Six Siege gameplay over the past couple of weeks I have discovered that my m4600 has limitations in how much volume it can drive to the cans (not surprising). This was cemented by playing a couple of rounds of siege on my Y510P, which can drive the cans to a much higher volume in comparison to the m4600 I have. Sadly the game doesnt run SLI that well so I dont use the Lenovo as the daily driver.

Also my fiance is complaining about the noise from when I play a couple rounds while she goes to sleep lol. Are there any guides I could look at for Over Ear closed headphones? I'd like to get some context and find something to put on the wishlist

Thanks!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> After some Rainbow Six Siege gameplay over the past couple of weeks I have discovered that my m4600 has limitations in how much volume it can drive to the cans (not surprising). This was cemented by playing a couple of rounds of siege on my Y510P, which can drive the cans to a much higher volume in comparison to the m4600 I have. Sadly the game doesnt run SLI that well so I dont use the Lenovo as the daily driver.
> 
> Also my fiance is complaining about the noise from when I play a couple rounds while she goes to sleep lol. Are there any guides I could look at for Over Ear closed headphones? I'd like to get some context and find something to put on the wishlist
> 
> Thanks!


PM/d you with info.


----------



## TheReciever

Thanks for the recommendation!

Never used headphones with a wire kind of head band, They have the SE-A1000 on Naver for about the same price point, though no idea if its local. Ill put those on the wish list for later


----------



## caenlen

I am rocking some Sennheiser ACN H4.50 sennheiser flagship ACN wireless headphones, they are heaven.... soundstage is a touch small but amazing imaging makes up for it a little... I love ACN so much... I wish it blocked all sound, even voices... stupid companies playing the safety card.... sigh

when music is going though, agh lovely very lovely. Sennheiser just came out with them last month. $199 free ship no tax... honestly the freedom of wireless, decent sound, imaging in FPS games was awesome... really fealt like I was reloading my gun, etc.

Might try to get some Sony MDR-1000x to try, but doubt I can justify the cost increase... these are really excellent for the price point. just wish I could crank the ACN up a notch, agh they are so comfy too... i can headbang, dance on my bed, shoot basketball... no issues... man it rocks. just zone out in my own little world.

they are not perfect by any means, but they are pretty awesome... I had no idea how lovely being amp free and wire free was... and ACN... ugh its just kinda heaven being free to go in my own worlds with no distractions


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some may think it's not worth it but I'm so damn happy


In the end, we're always happy to see people happy in here. Glad you found an upgrade to your aging Senn's







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Welcome to audiophile anonymous. Its a place where users such as myself can come and get clean from the temptation to swap output transformers and rectifier tubes. I spent all my money on assorted parts, and now all I can afford is a potato camera to take pictures.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Keen to see what it is you're making there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


An amp that actually works when he takes it to meets.

#sickburn #calltheburnunit #whosegotaloe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RatPatrol01*
> 
> Anyone done the CIEM thing before? Now that I have my home setup all nice and settled with the HD 650s and The Element, there's a small part of me that keeps eyeing up the Custom Art Music Ones for work, especially since I can get em in a gorgeous translucent purple body with solid black faces...
> 
> How big of a pain in the butt is it to get impressions taken/make impressions myself and send them off to Poland from the states?


I know you're looking at a different company, but check out Logitech/UE's recommended audiologists. A lot of those are familiar enough that they'll ship the impressions directly. They may be able to even set up something with you for overseas or at least give you info on best shipping them out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> https://www.native-instruments.com/en/products/traktor/dj-accessories/bags-cases-and-control-media/pricing-mini-usb-lightning-cable-for-ta2/


Wonder if this would work with the Fulla 2...though I'm thinking not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> cant find any Yulong U-100 or Schiit Fulla in germanyx hmmm..
> 
> What about the "Little Dot MK III" or "Musical Fidelity V90-HPA" or "Pro-Ject Head Box S" or "Dynavox CSM-112"
> 
> i like the look of the MK III or the smaller MK II


Sometimes Amazon carries them in the US, albeit at a slightly higher price. Would be worth it to see if it's available for you that way.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. That vintage western wire we were using was wayyyyyyyyyy too fragile.

Its funny you mention that because I finally setup a proper soldering station area and I am thinking about rewiring the whole dang amp when my new stepped pot arrives.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh. That vintage western wire we were using was wayyyyyyyyyy too fragile.
> 
> Its funny you mention that because I finally setup a proper soldering station area and I am thinking about rewiring the whole dang amp when my new stepped pot arrives.


I just wanted to trigger you







. What soldering station are you using? Or actually, do you recommend a soldering iron? I think I'm going to need to resolder a wire for my floorstanding speakers soon. If not, i think it's time to change out the midrange shooter. I could actually us suggestions on that, too. It's a 4-inch midrange I believe. The stock one is a paper cone I think and distorts pretty crazily. If it were better, the speakers would be absolutely brilliant, IMO.


----------



## caenlen

If me and TJJ ever meet someday, I can't wait to hear his thoughts on my Fulla 1 + shp-9500 combo DDD I think he will be pleasantly surprised honestly.

pick on tjj day for some reason?


----------



## pez

He's gonna rage at you and ultimately steal and destroy the Fulla







. Calling it now







.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> He's gonna rage at you and ultimately steal and destroy the Fulla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Calling it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pez better be there recording it so I can watch the event on youtube :3


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just wanted to trigger you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What soldering station are you using? Or actually, do you recommend a soldering iron? I think I'm going to need to resolder a wire for my floorstanding speakers soon. If not, i think it's time to change out the midrange shooter. I could actually us suggestions on that, too. It's a 4-inch midrange I believe. The stock one is a paper cone I think and distorts pretty crazily. If it were better, the speakers would be absolutely brilliant, IMO.


I recommend the hakko fx888d or the weller we51. Both are pretty solid stations.

I highly suggest you invest in a proper station. I was working on my speaker crossover the other day and I was using one of the cheap radioshack irons. I kept fighting with the cord and I ended up burning myself pretty badly.

A cheap soldering iron will cost you 20 bucks. However by the time you also buy a cheap stand, a cleaning sponge, and everything else you need, you will probably be sitting right around 40-50 bucks.

PLEASE do yourself the favor and invest the extra money in a proper station.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> He's gonna rage at you and ultimately steal and destroy the Fulla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Calling it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nope. I would swing by with the new cmoy amp and a pair of modded fostex headphones.


----------



## Sparda09

Ok guys, im ready to upgrade from my superlux 668b headphones and i have a $300 budget for a new pair of headphones and a dac/amp does anyone have any suggestions? Iv been doing my own research but im having a hard time making any decisions. I trust this community so any suggestions are valued! Thanks for your time!


----------



## pietro sk

maaaaaybe, i would look at cheap planars
http://www.trinasty.sk/home-hifi-produkty/sluchadla/audiofilske-sluchadla/hifiman-he-400-detail


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Ok guys, im ready to upgrade from my superlux 668b headphones and i have a $300 budget for a new pair of headphones and a dac/amp does anyone have any suggestions? Iv been doing my own research but im having a hard time making any decisions. I trust this community so any suggestions are valued! Thanks for your time!


Some more questions first.

Where are you located?
Are there places you prefer to buy from?
Do you have any preferences in terms of sound like lots of bass or your sensitivity to sibilance.
What will you be using them for? Music, gaming or both?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Ok guys, im ready to upgrade from my superlux 668b headphones and i have a $300 budget for a new pair of headphones and a dac/amp does anyone have any suggestions? Iv been doing my own research but im having a hard time making any decisions. I trust this community so any suggestions are valued! Thanks for your time!


Monolith M1060.




Monolith M1060.

Did I mention Monolith M1060? $299.

edit: the issues mentioned in video are confirmed to be fixed for second drop April 17th. I am buying me a pair.


----------



## Sparda09

I live in the U.S. New Mexico to be more specific.
I dont have a preference when it comes to the seller. As long as they are reliable.
I would prefer the bass have more of an impact than my 668s do
Id say my sensitivity to sibilance is moderate.....i dont like hissing sounds but i can deal with a bit of it
My goal is to use these headphones for everything, im looking for something that I wont have to upgrade for a while.

Hope this helps. Thanks!


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monolith M1060.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monolith M1060.
> 
> Did I mention Monolith M1060? $299.
> 
> edit: the issues mentioned in video are confirmed to be fixed for second drop April 17th. I am buying me a pair.


see iv been watching a lot of his reviews and i like that hes not biased. but im new to the audiophile world and i was reading that i would need a dac amp to power headphones like these to really get the worth out of them. I was also reading that some headphones are harder to power than others...I just dont wanna make a poor decision and waste any money.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> see iv been watching a lot of his reviews and i like that hes not biased. but im new to the audiophile world and i was reading that i would need a dac amp to power headphones like these to really get the worth out of them. I was also reading that some headphones are harder to power than others...I just dont wanna make a poor decision and waste any money.


Actually these are somewhat unique in that your amp is sort of not needed. Onboard sound does power them, I have tried it personally. They don't scale super crazy like a lot of headphones do with pricey amps. You could get a better amp/dac in the future after using onboard sound for awhile.

Either way it doesn't get much better than the M1060, 110mm planar driver...

ZEOS and a few others I talked to about my schiit fulla 2, said between fulla 2 and asgard 2 there was not much difference experienced as with other headphones.


----------



## Sparda09

how do the M560s compare? The boxy look of the M1060s are rather unattractive imo LOL


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> how do the M560s compare? The boxy look of the M1060s are rather unattractive imo LOL


M560's lack bass. Literally they have less bass than pretty much any can I have ever heard. That being said, the soundstage is fantastic and better than M1060 and it the clarity of vocals surpasses even Fostex T50RPMK3.

The lack of bass just ruins it for me though. I already refunded my M560's and am getting a M1060 replacement when the new batch with fixed issues arrives in April 16th. M560 = 56mm planar driver, M1060=110mm planar driver. They are legit different sound signatures lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> M560's lack bass. Literally they have less bass than pretty much any can I have ever heard. That being said, the soundstage is fantastic and better than M1060 and it the clarity of vocals surpasses even Fostex T50RPMK3.
> 
> The lack of bass just ruins it for me though. I already refunded my M560's and am getting a M1060 replacement when the new batch with fixed issues arrives in April 16th. M560 = 56mm planar driver, M1060=110mm planar driver. They are legit different sound signatures lol.


It could be an issue with not giving enough power to the headphones.

Simca (I am using his......her......his name in context. So no delete please







) and I used to have this battle at least 3 times a month.

Mageplanar headphones NEED more power to drive the bass. More specifically they need a wack ton of current.

Last time I checked, the lyr 2 was the cheapest schiit amp to supply enough current to really get the bass going on the hifiman and audeze headphones. The fulla is probably not driving them properly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Interesting to see that Native Instruments link... Traktor for the iPad is probably the only reason I'd consider buying an iPad, but I'd rather not actually pay for an Apple product (not a fan of their marketing and "lock it all down" policies).

Traktor for the iPad though has some pretty neat control schemes to it though.


----------



## caenlen

Yeah, Schiit Lyr 3 or Asgard 3 is something I plan to buy within the next 4 years. I have plenty of time to wait for their inevitable release.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Yeah, Schiit Lyr 3 or Asgard 3 is something I plan to buy within the next 4 years. I have plenty of time to wait for their inevitable release.


I don't think there will be a schiit gen 3.

The only reason there is a schiit gen 2 is because the gen 1 was awful. And schiit even sort of admits this in some of their own testimony.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't think there will be a schiit gen 3.
> 
> The only reason there is a schiit gen 2 is because the gen 1 was awful. And schiit even sort of admits this in some of their own testimony.


Does a Jotunheim balanced pump out more current then lyr 2? balanced cables are not that pricey for the m1060. I am thinking jotunheim + balanced cable + m1060


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does a Jotunheim balanced pump out more current then lyr 2? balanced cables are not that pricey for the m1060. I am thinking jotunheim + balanced cable + m1060


No idea.

The only reason I know the lyr has any appreciable output is because there was a DIY head-fi post years ago where someone measured it.


----------



## caenlen

Someone please buy $20 Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) model, put on Shure 1540 earpads or HM5 leather, hook up to any amp, but at least an amp, and tell me I am not losing my mind. Holy crap, everytime I put these babies on, I just laugh at the world for how insanely good the bass hits, and great v shape, Weeknd high pitched voice my god its amazing, no regrets on refunding the AQ Nighthawks, these are Nighthawk killers I don't care what anyone says. this is a fun can DD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Pez better be there recording it so I can watch the event on youtube :3


Oh you know it! I'll travel the distance for that one







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I recommend the hakko fx888d or the weller we51. Both are pretty solid stations.
> 
> I highly suggest you invest in a proper station. I was working on my speaker crossover the other day and I was using one of the cheap radioshack irons. I kept fighting with the cord and I ended up burning myself pretty badly.
> 
> A cheap soldering iron will cost you 20 bucks. However by the time you also buy a cheap stand, a cleaning sponge, and everything else you need, you will probably be sitting right around 40-50 bucks.
> 
> PLEASE do yourself the favor and invest the extra money in a proper station.


Oh nice. I actually had the Weller station in my wish list on Amazon. The Hakko seems to be cheaper, so that might be a nicer option. Any suggestions on the speaker question?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nope. I would swing by with the new cmoy amp and a pair of modded fostex headphones.


I volunteer my lightly modded T50RP as tribute.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It could be an issue with not giving enough power to the headphones.
> 
> Simca (I am using his......her......his name in context. So no delete please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and I used to have this battle at least 3 times a month.
> 
> Mageplanar headphones NEED more power to drive the bass. More specifically they need a wack ton of current.
> 
> Last time I checked, the lyr 2 was the cheapest schiit amp to supply enough current to really get the bass going on the hifiman and audeze headphones. The fulla is probably not driving them properly.


'He' was correct







.


----------



## caenlen

@pez

I think if you had 6 watts of Jotunheim with a balanced cable on your Fostex T50s you would like them more than your TX-00.

I think all planar headphones are actually amazing if we just had 5+ watts into them. even the volume knob is only at like 9am, I am reading there is much more slam involved. but I don't know, you guys said I was wrong on this before, but I dunno I have read about others saying it to.

side note - don't reply to this, I just need to go to head fi meet someday once and for all and just listen. DD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I think if you had 6 watts of Jotunheim with a balanced cable on your Fostex T50s you would like them more than your TX-00.
> 
> I think all planar headphones are actually amazing if we just had 5+ watts into them. even the volume knob is only at like 9am, I am reading there is much more slam involved. but I don't know, you guys said I was wrong on this before, but I dunno I have read about others saying it to.
> 
> side note - don't reply to this, I just need to go to head fi meet someday once and for all and just listen. DD


I honestly don't think so. I've heard the T50RP in a manner that made it a T20RP and a T40RP and settled with a hybrid of the T40 and T50. My friend also took it home and drove it off of a speaker amp and while it did sound really good, he came to the conclusion that it still does not outweigh the raw power of the E-MUs or the TH-X00.

The TH-X00 has not only quantity, but extension on the Tx0RP series. To the same accord, where the Tx0RP makes up for that with its' mids. It's also a bit quicker, but ultimately it makes for a headphone that's easy to point out flaws in music.


----------



## caenlen

Can someone tell me is this power charger will power a ifi ican se? i think it has to be polarity central negaitve w.e that means... so i have no idea if that charger is or not


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Can someone tell me is this power charger will power a ifi ican se? i think it has to be polarity central negaitve w.e that means... so i have no idea if that charger is or not


There should be a little diagram on it somewhere:


The one on the right is what you want.


----------



## caenlen

There is no diagram, i even used a magnifier to look at the tiny stuff. ; ;

blast.


----------



## caenlen

well I just bought my first class a amp. ifi ican se, got it used on headfi for $150 from a reputable seller. not bad for a originally $400 amp. will be fun to test it on some stuff, see if it actually is much better than fulla 2 on monolith m1060, etc.

just have to figure out a power adapter for europe someday... they make one. but it costs 50 bucks from ifi... sigh.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @pez
> 
> I think if you had 6 watts of Jotunheim with a balanced cable on your Fostex T50s you would like them more than your TX-00.
> 
> I think all planar headphones are actually amazing if we just had 5+ watts into them. even the volume knob is only at like 9am, I am reading there is much more slam involved. but I don't know, you guys said I was wrong on this before, but I dunno I have read about others saying it to.
> 
> side note - don't reply to this, I just need to go to head fi meet someday once and for all and just listen. DD


No. The Jot is a piece of crap. It is the only schiit amplifier I have heard that actually shifts the tone of the music. It has some serious odd order distortion.


----------



## pietro sk

As you can see, most part are same from old Λ. Good to have spare parts available. _Funny idea to put grey/brown band from old lambdas...it should fit._
Detail is better, but bass is firmer- feels less louder. It´s not fair comparison to bass fart 207´s, but you get idea. Original 207 is bass shy, but not anymore after that mod. L300 bass is bit less than modded 207, maybe because it´s tighter. Yeah like low Qts vs high Qts woofer.
I must admit details are bit more, without being annoying.
So for trance, techno i´ll use modded 207, and everything else (jazz, 80´s...) the L300.
L300 sound feels bit more "comfortable" like granturismo, but you get not sport ride sense, like with hothatch (207).
Also limousine is ok for long trips, where hothatch can make you tired sooner

007 is comfort king- limousine, you don´t feel wearing it. Also treble are even less sharp, there is a cloth above drivers.
L300 has just a thin plastic mesh. Cloth on 207 is thickest, sharp treble.
Bass fart mod i see is impossible to do on L.
With L300 i do not have wear problem, unless your ears protrude like









*SR-L it is a step evolution, but not revolution.
All are secondhand (with new parts), so YMMV.*


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I live in the U.S. New Mexico to be more specific.
> I dont have a preference when it comes to the seller. As long as they are reliable.
> I would prefer the bass have more of an impact than my 668s do
> Id say my sensitivity to sibilance is moderate.....i dont like hissing sounds but i can deal with a bit of it
> My goal is to use these headphones for everything, im looking for something that I wont have to upgrade for a while.
> 
> Hope this helps. Thanks!


I dont mean to repost but does anyone else have any other suggestions on a headphone and dac amp? $300 budget.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont mean to repost but does anyone else have any other suggestions on a headphone and dac amp? $300 budget.


If you are in Albuquerque you are welcome to check out my gear before making a decision.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont mean to repost but does anyone else have any other suggestions on a headphone and dac amp? $300 budget.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> If you are in Albuquerque you are welcome to check out my gear before making a decision.


Do this!!! Road trip. Wish I had done something similar before I started spending that kind of money. Those restocking fees are killer mang


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I mayyyyy have put a pair of V-Moda Crossfade 100's on layaway today... ^_^;;;;; Can't wait until I have enough to take them home!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I mayyyyy have put a pair of V-Moda Crossfade 100's on layaway today... ^_^;;;;; Can't wait until I have enough to take them home!


I think version 2 is about to come out, I saw it on head-fi front page a few days ago, maybe get those instead? The video on it said they were better in every way then the original M100s


----------



## Mrip541

I bought my first pair of Grados 17 years ago and have been, to some degree, obsessed with audio ever since. Over the last year or so I've kind of just stopped caring about it. Yeah, I can easily hear that my Lyr 2 is way better than my Magni 2, but the Magni takes up less space and sounds good enough. If I have a quiet moment to swap out my closed backs for my swanky open cans, I simply can't be bothered to swap them around. At work I've started plugging my custom iems directly into my laptop headphone jack. I rearranged my living room but haven't bothered to re-run room correction on my ht setup. I want to care but just don't... It's really strange. sigh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think version 2 is about to come out, I saw it on head-fi front page a few days ago, maybe get those instead? The video on it said they were better in every way then the original M100s


What, you mean the Crossfade 2? I could care less about a wireless headphone as they aren't my thing


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont mean to repost but does anyone else have any other suggestions on a headphone and dac amp? $300 budget.


So, my initial recommendation if you absolutely need an amp+DAC is to get a Fulla 2. It's not the bees knees, but it gives you a better budget with your headphones and ultimately it will be 'good enough' for the time being. The DT770 are a rather bassy headphone, but closed, and probably a tad sibilant. The DT990 also fall into this price range quite a bit, but are open. I also think something like the T20RP or T50RP are worth checking out, with the former being bassier. If you don't mind used, I'm thinking you could find a Fostex TH-X00 used for the $300 mark. They benefit from an amp, but not the point that you couldn't use them for a few months and then get a cheap amp/DAC to follow soon. They're going to sound really good even from a pretty crappy source.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I mayyyyy have put a pair of V-Moda Crossfade 100's on layaway today... ^_^;;;;; Can't wait until I have enough to take them home!


I halfway forgot what layaway was for a moment. I believe they brought it back to the US a year or two ago in places like Walmart, but yeah...







.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I bought my first pair of Grados 17 years ago and have been, to some degree, obsessed with audio ever since. Over the last year or so I've kind of just stopped caring about it. Yeah, I can easily hear that my Lyr 2 is way better than my Magni 2, but the Magni takes up less space and sounds good enough. If I have a quiet moment to swap out my closed backs for my swanky open cans, I simply can't be bothered to swap them around. At work I've started plugging my custom iems directly into my laptop headphone jack. I rearranged my living room but haven't bothered to re-run room correction on my ht setup. I want to care but just don't... It's really strange. sigh.


That's a LONG time to obsess about one hobby,
No wonder you are 'over it".

My advice - just enjoy the music rather than the gear, and maybe take up a new hobby.
Maybe sell some HiFi /Head Fi stuff to finance new hobby - but keep your favourites, lest you regret selling them later on.
You might not ever obsess over the equipment again, but surely there will still be a place in your life for music.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> That's a LONG time to obsess about one hobby,
> No wonder you are 'over it".
> 
> My advice - just enjoy the music rather than the gear, and maybe take up a new hobby.
> Maybe sell some HiFi /Head Fi stuff to finance new hobby - but keep your favourites, lest you regret selling them later on.
> You might not ever obsess over the equipment again, but surely there will still be a place in your life for music.


I agree. Modern life is complicated, but really in a way it is no different then ancient times. The Stoic philosophers often say we need a variety of hobbies. Perhaps, one of your new hobbies could be reading stoicism? I recommend Marcus Aurelius, the Roman Emperor, book is titled Meditations.

Perhaps, we do not need to live such fast lives? Myself, I made a bird bath outside of my window, so while on Netflix or gaming, I can watch birds bathe, I wasn't sure if any birds would come, but it is funny, they come everyday now, I like watching them, and sometimes I put out cheap foodstuffs for squirrels as well.

Distractions are different from hobbies, you really need to have self-awareness of your own existence within the cosmos when you look at the stars at night, and realize this is a time of enjoyment for you, decide if this hobby is a distraction or a thing of enjoyment, perhaps even addiction. Consider all angles.

Other hobby ideas: just google it. Who knows what will pop up, maybe google's algorithm will find your next passion? lol I don't know


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I halfway forgot what layaway was for a moment. I believe they brought it back to the US a year or two ago in places like Walmart, but yeah...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well, financing won't let me finance it until current balance is cleared, which happens in a few months...







Guess in a way I figured I'd start getting things ready for another round, since I still need want to get two more microphones, four boom arms (since we have a mic each for our gaming rigs), three shock mounts (one for each of the gaming rig microphones we have, and then one for one of the new mics.. Only three because the second new mic comes with a shock mount), and then "naturally" an 18i20v2 because my v1 is more or less permanently attached to the HTPC.. Joys of getting things all sorted out how we want ^_^;;;;

But yeah, it's definitely a term most aren't familiar with anymore, given how prevalent financing is nowadays.


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, my initial recommendation if you absolutely need an amp+DAC is to get a Fulla 2. It's not the bees knees, but it gives you a better budget with your headphones and ultimately it will be 'good enough' for the time being. The DT770 are a rather bassy headphone, but closed, and probably a tad sibilant. The DT990 also fall into this price range quite a bit, but are open. I also think something like the T20RP or T50RP are worth checking out, with the former being bassier. If you don't mind used, I'm thinking you could find a Fostex TH-X00 used for the $300 mark. They benefit from an amp, but not the point that you couldn't use them for a few months and then get a cheap amp/DAC to follow soon. They're going to sound really good even from a pretty crappy source.


I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


Ultimately it depends on the headphone, but there's not many headphones I have heard in that price range that just sound god awful without one.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Oh you know it! I'll travel the distance for that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Oh nice. I actually had the Weller station in my wish list on Amazon. The Hakko seems to be cheaper, so that might be a nicer option. Any suggestions on the speaker question?
> I volunteer my lightly modded T50RP as tribute.
> 'He' was correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Uhhhhhh depends.

What speakers do you have?

Also just FYI, it could be a range of issues. I seriously doubt the driver is bad. Tweeters like to die all the time, but woofers generally need quite a beating before something goes wrong.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


For some headphones absolutely. Others not so much.

Some of it depends on your source. An iPhone can decently drive a lot of headphones. Generally in the sub $100 range.

I don't know your setup, what is your preferred source?


----------



## Sparda09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> For some headphones absolutely. Others not so much.
> 
> Some of it depends on your source. An iPhone can decently drive a lot of headphones. Generally in the sub $100 range.
> 
> I don't know your setup, what is your preferred source?


Most commonly used source would be my PC. I currently dont have a "preference" seeing as ive never used anything other than my PC or phone to drive headphones.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Anyone have expirience with this headphones??

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M7PV6PN/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A22QSF354ZRC0F

Amazon reviews are great

Looking for phones to use it with the PS, so nothing fancy


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


Just because a headphone can get loud without an amp/dac doesn't mean it is being driven properly. My first class A amp ever just arrived in the mail, and while I do not need a fraction of the power it offers, my headphones are slamming at the moment... I am hearing things I never heard before, bass drops omg DDDD

@pez sidenote- i had a dream last night i was at your place and i was a tiny person in your fostex th-x00 headphone, i was like dancing inside the headphone and i was like man pez was right this headphone is awesome.

#ineedanewhobby


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Most commonly used source would be my PC. I currently dont have a "preference" seeing as ive never used anything other than my PC or phone to drive headphones.


Depends on the phone. iPhone has good dacs built in and meh amplifying ability. Have to research your particular phone I suppose.

Motherboard sound output is mostly poor. You can do a sound card and be fine with that.

I like my little Cambridge DACs, I have one with the amp combo, one to a 2.1 stereo system, and one paired with a Creek OBH-11. All sound good, maybe not as good as a $1K setup. I have a Cambridge Azur 851D DAC (with a headphone output that I have never used) and I honestly cannot tell the difference between it and the little dacmagic 100 units. Probably because I am using speakers vs. headphones so there really is no comparison.

I can tell the difference between headphones on a particular system and if I bothered to test one set of headphones between the different setup would probably be able to tell. Meh, I guess I just don't have the time or care enough.

I don't have to have the best, just something that sounds good for me. Of all of the headphones I have I probably like the sound out of the Sennheiser HD 26 pro the best. Too bad they don't make an over ear version. Whether powered by an iphone 6S+ directly or through an amp or through both a DAC and amp they sound pretty much the same, just the intensity that changes.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhhh depends.
> 
> What speakers do you have?
> 
> Also just FYI, it could be a range of issues. I seriously doubt the driver is bad. Tweeters like to die all the time, but woofers generally need quite a beating before something goes wrong.


They're some old Cerwin Vega D-3. Has a paper cone midrange from what I've read. One on the right channel cuts in and out intermittently. Has done it for a while now, but comes in once volume is pushed to it. Love the low end and he top end of the speakers, but I definitely agree with my online finding of 'the midrange is trash'.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just because a headphone can get loud without an amp/dac doesn't mean it is being driven properly. My first class A amp ever just arrived in the mail, and while I do not need a fraction of the power it offers, my headphones are slamming at the moment... I am hearing things I never heard before, bass drops omg DDDD
> 
> @pez sidenote- i had a dream last night i was at your place and i was a tiny person in your fostex th-x00 headphone, i was like dancing inside the headphone and i was like man pez was right this headphone is awesome.
> 
> #ineedanewhobby


I think that would scare the crap outta me







. At least it wasn't a nightmare







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> They're some old Cerwin Vega D-3. Has a paper cone midrange from what I've read. One on the right channel cuts in and out intermittently. Has done it for a while now, but comes in once volume is pushed to it. Love the low end and he top end of the speakers, but I definitely agree with my online finding of 'the midrange is trash'.
> I think that would scare the crap outta me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . At least it wasn't a nightmare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The binding posts should be on a plastic plate that has 4 screws holding it in.

Take out those 4 screws and remove the entire plastic plate. Your crossover is on the back.

Look for any leaky or corroded parts.

If the speaker cuts in and out, I am gonna guess that there is either a wiring issue or a capacitor issue.

If its truly the drivers, then it is time for you to buy new speakers my friend.


----------



## caenlen

Well I have done some more testing, here is my overall favorite of everything for each genre of music after like 150+ headphones the last couple years:

*HipHop/Rap/EDM* = Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) $20 with $40 earpads Shure 1540 Alcantara, the Alcantara is what makes these babies sing. + Schiit Fulla 1 dac/amp $60

*RockNRoll/Meta*l = Pioneer SE-A1000 $80 with HM5 Velour earpads $30 for its warm silky sound and biggest soundstage I have ever heard. + fulla 2 dac/amp $100

*Gaming/Female Vocals* = A tie between Beyerdynamic T90 stock and Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads rotated 30 degrees so they are like elf ears - creates more imaging and soundstage with schiit fulla 1 dac/amp running over type C

ZMF Vibro MK2 did not make my permanent collection list due to causing tinnitus unlike my other cans. Monlith 1060 sounds great in everything, but does not master any one thing, when I listen to EDM, do I grab my M1060's, yeah sometimes, but mostly its my 8324's with alcantara.

*Noise Cancelling:* Sony MDR1000x = to bass light for me and noise canceling still let in to much noise imo (these companies are dumb for playing it safe and not eliminating all noise). So instead I just use my IEM's on low volume = same thing as the most expensive noise cancelling headphone as long as my little tiny sandisk mp3 player is pumping out a little noise.

JVC 700 ACN headphones - same issue as sony, but I actually preferred the sound signature on the JVC... but I want total noise elimination.

Sennhesier 4.50 release date march 2017 - this one has the best sound of the bunch, but the worst ACN... did not even stop the lawn mower sound from coming through... sigh.

I never tried the Bose QC35, so eh. Sticking wtih IEM's on low volume music playing, works better than ANC and more minimalist for traveling.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So, my initial recommendation if you absolutely need an amp+DAC is to get a Fulla 2. It's not the bees knees, but it gives you a better budget with your headphones and ultimately it will be 'good enough' for the time being. The DT770 are a rather bassy headphone, but closed, and probably a tad sibilant. The DT990 also fall into this price range quite a bit, but are open. I also think something like the T20RP or T50RP are worth checking out, with the former being bassier. If you don't mind used, I'm thinking you could find a Fostex TH-X00 used for the $300 mark. They benefit from an amp, but not the point that you couldn't use them for a few months and then get a cheap amp/DAC to follow soon. They're going to sound really good even from a pretty crappy source.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


I started with Audio Technica AD700s direct off my mobo's internal sound circuit, which was great, but it wasn't spectacular. What really wowed me was when I moved up to a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 990 Pro 250 Ohms and a Modi DAC and used Asgard Amp. These days, you could easily bag a pair of the same headphones and a Fulla 2 well within your budget and get nearly the same experience, or DT 880s or DT 770s depending on what you're looking for, and it would be well within your budget.

The upside is, it's awesome for the price and will really make a difference in how you consume audio

The downside is, it's the perfect gateway drug to expensive audio nonsense


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The binding posts should be on a plastic plate that has 4 screws holding it in.
> 
> Take out those 4 screws and remove the entire plastic plate. Your crossover is on the back.
> 
> Look for any leaky or corroded parts.
> 
> If the speaker cuts in and out, I am gonna guess that there is either a wiring issue or a capacitor issue.
> 
> If its truly the drivers, then it is time for you to buy new speakers my friend.


I don't want to







. I really like these. The weird part is once it gets enough volume it kicks in and the sound balances out. I keep staring at those screws to take it out, but I just don't have any tools to do any repairs or anything







.


----------



## Streetdragon

hi
i can get the AKG K712 Pro for around 200€. is that a good choice? i like the design and search some good speaker in that pricerange and design like that

or the AKG K702?

where would this songs sounds best?
"Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone" and "Gorillaz - Andromeda"

have now a amp (Little Dot MK2)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I don't want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I really like these. The weird part is once it gets enough volume it kicks in and the sound balances out. I keep staring at those screws to take it out, but I just don't have any tools to do any repairs or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


All I need you to do for the moment is take out the crossover and snap a couple good, well lit, pics so that I can see if something screams out to me.

If not, I can then recommend a multimeter that you can buy, and then we can start digging into the issue a bit further.

Once we isolate an issue, we can then proceed with a soldering iron. Heck we might get luck enough where all you really need is a pair of nail cutter to cut a wire and a pair of pliers to twist some leads together.

But I need you to take that first baby step and have a quick look at the state of your crossovers.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> All I need you to do for the moment is take out the crossover and snap a couple good, well lit, pics so that I can see if something screams out to me.
> 
> If not, I can then recommend a multimeter that you can buy, and then we can start digging into the issue a bit further.
> 
> Once we isolate an issue, we can then proceed with a soldering iron. Heck we might get luck enough where all you really need is a pair of nail cutter to cut a wire and a pair of pliers to twist some leads together.
> 
> But I need you to take that first baby step and have a quick look at the state of your crossovers.


Are you going to be mad if I listen to your and Pezs' custom amps someday, and say I still prefer the imaging on my Fulla? DDD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Are you going to be mad if I listen to your and Pezs' custom amps someday, and say I still prefer the imaging on my Fulla? DDD


I don't really know whats going on with pezs amp. I thought he was still using his asgard.

But I can tell you it won't happen with my amp.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't really know whats going on with pezs amp. I thought he was still using his asgard.
> 
> But I can tell you it won't happen with my amp.


lol just having fun with you mate, no worries. I bet we do meet someday though, because I have every intention of moving to Seattle/Portland after graduation


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol just having fun with you mate, no worries. I bet we do meet someday though, because I have every intention of moving to Seattle/Portland after graduation


When I use smiley faces it means I am playing along or joking.

And yeah, we might meet some day. Just not in Illinois. I am never going back to that god forsaken state.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When I use smiley faces it means I am playing along or joking.
> 
> And yeah, we might meet some day. Just not in Illinois. I am never going back to that god forsaken state.


That is how I feel about Seattle 9 months out of the year.

I am loving the bone warming sun and upper 70s today.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> That is how I feel about Seattle 9 months out of the year.
> 
> I am loving the bone warming sun and upper 70s today.


meh. I mean coming from virginia, this is fine to me.

Yeah we might have had more sunny days, but the weather here is much more mild. Yeah I might have to pack an umbrella more often than I would like, but I think the coldest day this winter was like 26 degrees. And supposedly this has been one of the worst winters in like 20 years.

In VA it could very easily get in the single digits, and there would be a windchill factor of like -10.

The only thing I have an issue with is the 4pm sunset. That got real old real fast. Oh and the fact that no one knows how to drive. These are literally some of the slowest and most passive drivers I have ever seen. IDK if its a law or what, but every time there is a green light, people will creep across the intersection.

Another great one is that if people see a sign that tells them to merge for roadwork, they will slow way down and merge even though they have like 3 miles to merge at traffic speed.

Thankfully I got a nice cushy IT job where I work from home. Otherwise I probably would have killed someone by now.


----------



## Hydrored

Sony 1Z and Utopia balanced is an outstanding match, been enjoying it for a couple weeks now and makes me smile everytime.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> When I use smiley faces it means I am playing along or joking.
> 
> And yeah, we might meet some day. Just not in Illinois. I am never going back to that god forsaken state.


I feel the same way about Indiana. May 31st is the last day of my life I breathe air in this terrible state. I have dreamed so long of going somewhere else. I would not mind New Mexico or something, but I refuse to learn a second language, I had 2 years of Spanish in college and my brain just can not learn it for some reason. Pretty sure a second langauge is needed in the south west area. lol

@hydrored that is amazing mate, looks like a lovely setup.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I feel the same way about Indiana. May 31st is the last day of my life I breathe air in this terrible state. I have dreamed so long of going somewhere else. I would not mind New Mexico or something, but I refuse to learn a second language, I had 2 years of Spanish in college and my brain just can not learn it for some reason. Pretty sure a second langauge is needed in the south west area. lol
> 
> @hydrored that is amazing mate, looks like a lovely setup.


The tolls and toll system around Chicago are absolutely ******ed. If I were to ever be president, the first order of business to ban tons of people from breeding.

The guy who made that toll system is at the top of the list.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> I dont absolutely need an amp/DAC iv just been doing a lot of reading and was under the impression that higher quality headphones are not worth getting if you cant properly power them. If that is not entirely true and i can invest in and enjoy quality headphones without the proper power then i will. Also i really appreciate the information. Im open to any other suggestions as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> Most commonly used source would be my PC. I currently dont have a "preference" seeing as ive never used anything other than my PC or phone to drive headphones.


Check the impedence of your headphones/speakers.

Your pc will run 32ohm up to 100ohm headphones fine but anything more I doubt you'd have enough power. It probably has a subpar amp chip and dac chip. It really depends on you whether or not things like sound cards or external amp/dacs are worth it though. If your headphones are decent then it can make all the difference.

I listen to my HD650's at 10-15% volume and hear every detail.
Running essence STX on my pc and audioengine d1 external dac/amp


----------



## caenlen

It is not my place to say this, but I really think we should merge speakers and headphones club, literally no one ever posts in the speakers thread. So I am going to ask my speaker question here.

How do I hook up a subwoofer to a 2.0 powered studio monitor speaker setup going through a synthesizer? (i like the compression and EQ's on the synth it really does help a lot) linked below is the synth i own. I'd love to buy a sub after graduate school to make this a solid 2.1 setup, preferably a powered sub, so I do not have to get any amps and such. (just as a temporary 2.1 setup until I figure out some end game speakers down the road)

https://smile.amazon.com/DBX-DBXGORACK-V-04-goRack-Performance-Processor/dp/B011N2VC64/ref=pd_nav_hcs_bia_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EW26VAAAN3Y6C92BD982

buy a sub like thisbut how would I hook it all up?) edit: nm that sub only goes down to 35hz... how much does it cost to find one that goes down to 15 or 20hz? regardless my question still stands on how do I hook it all up... there is no place for it in the synth... or maybe it would just plug directly into the 5.1 sound card my future desktop PC would have? and the L and R still run from sound card to synth?

https://smile.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-10-Inch-Powered-Subwoofer/dp/B0002KVQBA/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1491731385&sr=1-2&keywords=powered+subwoofer


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It is not my place to say this, but I really think we should merge speakers and headphones club, literally no one ever posts in the speakers thread. So I am going to ask my speaker question here.
> 
> How do I hook up a subwoofer to a 2.0 powered studio monitor speaker setup going through a synthesizer? (i like the compression and EQ's on the synth it really does help a lot) linked below is the synth i own. I'd love to buy a sub after graduate school to make this a solid 2.1 setup, preferably a powered sub, so I do not have to get any amps and such. (just as a temporary 2.1 setup until I figure out some end game speakers down the road)
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/DBX-DBXGORACK-V-04-goRack-Performance-Processor/dp/B011N2VC64/ref=pd_nav_hcs_bia_t_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=EW26VAAAN3Y6C92BD982


That's an effects unit, and is nowhere near the definition of a synthesizer. As for the other question regarding adding a sub a lot of them have audio passthroughs, while the other solution is to use an audio interface that has multiple outputs, and assign individual L, R, and LFE channels.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I feel the same way about Indiana. May 31st is the last day of my life I breathe air in this terrible state. I have dreamed so long of going somewhere else. I would not mind New Mexico or something, but I refuse to learn a second language, I had 2 years of Spanish in college and my brain just can not learn it for some reason. Pretty sure a second langauge is needed in the south west area. lol
> 
> @hydrored that is amazing mate, looks like a lovely setup.


Second language not required here, pretty alien here compared to the rest of the country though. The food is second to none here if you don't mind becoming a lard ass.

@TJJ the traffic is Seattle is the worst part. The Grey is the second worst part.

But the summers are glorious, local produce is so good in the summer months. I could live on fish and berries.

Does Elliot Bay stink with all of the raw sewage going into it?

Getting off topic, @hydrored that is indeed a nice looking setup. Does that cable try and twist up around your neck?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Second language not required here, pretty alien here compared to the rest of the country though. The food is second to none here if you don't mind becoming a lard ass.
> 
> @TJJ the traffic is Seattle is the worst part. The Grey is the second worst part.
> 
> But the summers are glorious, local produce is so good in the summer months. I could live on fish and berries.
> 
> Does Elliot Bay stink with all of the raw sewage going into it?
> 
> Getting off topic, @hydrored that is indeed a nice looking setup. Does that cable try and twist up around your neck?


The traffic is actually not as bad as virginia/DC. But the things that cause the traffic here piss me off to no end.

Elliot bay does not stink all that much. But once again, I am comparing it to the patomic river which is pretty much nothing but a stagnant breeding pond for mosquitoes.

I have actually noticed that a lot of the larger bodies of water actually don't have a really strong smell which is kinda weird. My family is from san diego and you can really smell the ocean there. Even in places like annapolis and baltimore, the smell is pretty strong. Here its just kind of meh.

IDK though. I might be seeing you soon enough. My mom is desperate to move to NM. She really likes to be warm and likes the scenery.


----------



## Hydrored

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @hydrored that is amazing mate, looks like a lovely setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Getting off topic, @hydrored that is indeed a nice looking setup. Does that cable try and twist up around your neck?
Click to expand...

Not at all.

I have also been enjoying the CA Audio Vega, if anybody is in the market for an IEM I recommend you give them a try


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The traffic is actually not as bad as virginia/DC. But the things that cause the traffic here piss me off to no end.
> 
> Elliot bay does not stink all that much. But once again, I am comparing it to the patomic river which is pretty much nothing but a stagnant breeding pond for mosquitoes.
> 
> I have actually noticed that a lot of the larger bodies of water actually don't have a really strong smell which is kinda weird. My family is from san diego and you can really smell the ocean there. Even in places like annapolis and baltimore, the smell is pretty strong. Here its just kind of meh.
> 
> IDK though. I might be seeing you soon enough. My mom is desperate to move to NM. She really likes to be warm and likes the scenery.


My mom moved here a couple of years ago from Austin TX. She loves it here. If you can get a good job here this place is awesome. I spent the morning burning an old plum tree I cut down and pulling weeds in a tank top and shorts. The sun on my shoulders feels great.

The only issue with Albuquerque is that we have no cops so crime is a bit of an issue. That said, if our next mayor decides to fund the police then that can be fixed. This is the first place that I have ever lived that was under policed and it isn't all it is cracked up to be.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> My mom moved here a couple of years ago from Austin TX. She loves it here. If you can get a good job here this place is awesome. I spent the morning burning an old plum tree I cut down and pulling weeds in a tank top and shorts. The sun on my shoulders feels great.
> 
> The only issue with Albuquerque is that we have no cops so crime is a bit of an issue. That said, if our next mayor decides to fund the police then that can be fixed. This is the first place that I have ever lived that was under policed and it isn't all it is cracked up to be.


Setup a drone with a turrent


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hydrored*
> 
> Not at all.
> 
> I have also been enjoying the CA Audio Vega, if anybody is in the market for an IEM I recommend you give them a try


Strangely enough, not that many have heard of CA line of IEM's, let alone own one. I have the Jupiter and have been encouraged to sell it to fund an Andromeda instead. Pretty happy with it, together with my Fitear Parterre and IE800, so I ain't gonna bother. As of late, I've been using a Senfer 4in1 and I'm amazed at how good it sounds.....plus, I won't be too upset should I lose it.

Recently, I'd misplaced my LG V20 and this upset me quite a bit. Now looking at either replacing it with a another V20, or going for a Samsung S8+. Fortunately, I have a spare phone in the Xperia Z5 Premium, so I can take my time and wait for the official launch of the S8/S8+ here.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> My mom moved here a couple of years ago from Austin TX. She loves it here. If you can get a good job here this place is awesome. I spent the morning burning an old plum tree I cut down and pulling weeds in a tank top and shorts. The sun on my shoulders feels great.
> 
> The only issue with Albuquerque is that we have no cops so crime is a bit of an issue. That said, if our next mayor decides to fund the police then that can be fixed. This is the first place that I have ever lived that was under policed and it isn't all it is cracked up to be.


I think it would work well for my mom. I just can't stand the heat. Anything over 75 and I start to melt.

I need to stay in seattle long enough to get a few years of being an systems admin before I start looking elsewhere.

Trust me, seattle is not my final destination. Its a means to an end. Plus the longer I stay here and the less and less tolerant I become to other people's "way of life".

As it already stands I am a phone call away from having someone check my neighbors green cards because I am sick of listening to mariachi music at 11 pm, and the more men in dresses I see the more I agree with the Russian method of handling these topics.

Still better than virginia though.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I think it would work well for my mom. I just can't stand the heat. Anything over 75 and I start to melt.
> 
> I need to stay in seattle long enough to get a few years of being an systems admin before I start looking elsewhere.
> 
> Trust me, seattle is not my final destination. Its a means to an end. Plus the longer I stay here and the less and less tolerant I become to other people's "way of life".
> 
> As it already stands I am a phone call away from having someone check my neighbors green cards because I am sick of listening to mariachi music at 11 pm, and the more men in dresses I see the more I agree with the Russian method of handling these topics.
> 
> Still better than virginia though.


I feel you on the cultural extremes. I don't care for it, but to each their own. About on par with religious nuts in my mind.

My mom works for Sandia National Labs. Pretty sweet gig and most of the people there are older. She was tired of having to compete with recent UT grads in Austin.

I won't lie, it does get warm here in the summer. Nothing like Arizona. I have to have the AC on at home when it is hot but I choose to drive with the windows down and the AC off. Bugs my eyes. Loud music, heck most of the time I am wearing headphones and driving (very short distances) and the windows down is my favorite.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I feel you on the cultural extremes. I don't care for it, but to each their own. About on par with religious nuts in my mind.
> 
> My mom works for Sandia National Labs. Pretty sweet gig and most of the people there are older. She was tired of having to compete with recent UT grads in Austin.
> 
> I won't lie, it does get warm here in the summer. Nothing like Arizona. I have to have the AC on at home when it is hot but I choose to drive with the windows down and the AC off. Bugs my eyes. Loud music, heck most of the time I am wearing headphones and driving (very short distances) and the windows down is my favorite.


Ohhhhhhhhh don't even get me started on that lot of people.

I remember back in school there was a group of people going around with their church. But rather than saying how god was good, they were saying that china was bad. Apparently china will execute their criminals (which I think we all knew), but they will then turn around and harvest the organs of the criminals for people who are waiting for transplants.

I am sitting there thinking this is the most brilliant thing I have hear during my time there at university, and these poor people are just staring at me with these horrified faces.

Needless to say they nnnneever had time to talk to me about the lord jesus christ ever again


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhh don't even get me started on that lot of people.
> 
> I remember back in school there was a group of people going around with their church. But rather than saying how god was good, they were saying that china was bad. Apparently china will execute their criminals (which I think we all knew), but they will then turn around and harvest the organs of the criminals for people who are waiting for transplants.
> 
> I am sitting there thinking this is the most brilliant thing I have hear during my time there at university, and these poor people are just staring at me with these horrified faces.
> 
> Needless to say they nnnneever had time to talk to me about the lord jesus christ ever again


I am in 100% agreement. Probably why I like New Mexico so much, aside from a few places close to Texas this has to be one of the least politically polarized places a person can live in the country.

Now that we have gone completely off topic and borderline politics/religion we should get back to headphones.

I am excited for the next generation of Sennheiser momentum headphones or whatever they will be called. Since they will not call them momemntum 3.0 when released I wonder what they will be called.

My understanding is that Bluetooth 4.0 or whatever the new standard will be does not address sound quality but rather more signal processing to reduce interference and increase transmitter to receiver distance.

I know most everybody here is all about wired connections and the highest quality possible and if I am sitting at my desk I agree. But I am out and about a lot and I usually am carrying a bunch of stuff so cutting the cord has been huge for me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am in 100% agreement. Probably why I like New Mexico so much, aside from a few places close to Texas this has to be one of the least politically polarized places a person can live in the country.
> 
> Now that we have gone completely off topic and borderline politics/religion we should get back to headphones.
> 
> I am excited for the next generation of Sennheiser momentum headphones or whatever they will be called. Since they will not call them momemntum 3.0 when released I wonder what they will be called.
> 
> My understanding is that Bluetooth 4.0 or whatever the new standard will be does not address sound quality but rather more signal processing to reduce interference and increase transmitter to receiver distance.
> 
> I know most everybody here is all about wired connections and the highest quality possible and if I am sitting at my desk I agree. But I am out and about a lot and I usually am carrying a bunch of stuff so cutting the cord has been huge for me.


I'd really love some wireless bluetooth earbuds, I am going to give it another year for the markets to fight it out, but I plan to get some nice ones eventually, I hate Apple, but if there Apple bluetooth earbuds are indeed the best for music under the $300 price range, I may go with those, but I am certain competition will beat those quite quickly, if competition has not already (haven't really kept up with it).

Side note- I love my ifi ican SE, Class A amp's are indeed the only way to go. After graduation my plans are to own a STAX SRS-3100 + bluetooth earbuds + keep my current 4 cans and 3 amps. because they all have a different flavor.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> I am in 100% agreement. Probably why I like New Mexico so much, aside from a few places close to Texas this has to be one of the least politically polarized places a person can live in the country.
> 
> My understanding is that Bluetooth 4.0 or whatever the new standard will be does not address sound quality but rather more signal processing to reduce interference and increase transmitter to receiver distance...


I think BT 5.0 is the one we're all waiting for. Here's a quote from headphone.com

"It quadruples the wireless transmission range, boosts the broadcast messaging ability by 800% and doubles the data speed capacity - the critical factor for enabling a robust audio connection with true 'lossless' uncompressed quality."

Until headphones come out with this I'm not buying anything wireless.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'd really love some wireless bluetooth earbuds, I am going to give it another year for the markets to fight it out, but I plan to get some nice ones eventually, I hate Apple, but if there Apple bluetooth earbuds are indeed the best for music under the $300 price range, I may go with those, but I am certain competition will beat those quite quickly, if competition has not already (haven't really kept up with it).
> 
> Side note- I love my ifi ican SE, Class A amp's are indeed the only way to go. After graduation my plans are to own a STAX SRS-3100 + bluetooth earbuds + keep my current 4 cans and 3 amps. because they all have a different flavor.


Just FYI, class AB also works, but you rarely see AB amps in the headphone world.

Its really just class B and D amps that suck for audio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'd really love some wireless bluetooth earbuds, I am going to give it another year for the markets to fight it out, but I plan to get some nice ones eventually, I hate Apple, but if there Apple bluetooth earbuds are indeed the best for music under the $300 price range, I may go with those, but I am certain competition will beat those quite quickly, if competition has not already (haven't really kept up with it).
> 
> Side note- I love my ifi ican SE, Class A amp's are indeed the only way to go. After graduation my plans are to own a STAX SRS-3100 + bluetooth earbuds + keep my current 4 cans and 3 amps. because they all have a different flavor.


Just to be thorough, class B and class D suck.

Class A and AB are good. The only issue with AB is that they are very rare in the headphone world.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> All I need you to do for the moment is take out the crossover and snap a couple good, well lit, pics so that I can see if something screams out to me.
> 
> If not, I can then recommend a multimeter that you can buy, and then we can start digging into the issue a bit further.
> 
> Once we isolate an issue, we can then proceed with a soldering iron. Heck we might get luck enough where all you really need is a pair of nail cutter to cut a wire and a pair of pliers to twist some leads together.
> 
> But I need you to take that first baby step and have a quick look at the state of your crossovers.


Yeah, I will try and get that done this week. Has been a busy couple of weeks/weekends lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't really know whats going on with pezs amp. I thought he was still using his asgard.
> 
> But I can tell you it won't happen with my amp.


Yeah, I'm still on the Asgard 2. I use my Fulla 2 at work







.


----------



## caenlen

I have been testing side by side all night, and I prefer original Fulla over Fulla 2 (it has more of a soundstage and sub bass increase) (also I only prefer it over Type C connection, over standard USB 2.0 I prefer Fulla 2 over the Fulla 1. Funny stuff, heh.

My next project is going to be getting my replacement Monoloth M1060 April 17th when they come out and pairing with my Class A ifi ican SE, which will pump about 1-2 watts at 50 ohm into it (rated 4 watts at 16ohm) and the M1060 can handle up to 10 watts. So it will be interesting to see if they come "alive" with a little extra oomph. Before I was only using my Fulla 2, and honestly still preferred my Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) for EDM. So yeah...

In other news, I sold my Fulla 2 for $84, pending payment... and if I still prefer original Fulla + my legendary trio (pioneer se-a1000, 8324's, and shp-9500) over the ifi ican SE + M1060 version 2 (yes this is a version 2 coming out on April 17th, cracked wood is being upgraded, new cable, etc I have read)... then I will be keeping my ican SE (I got it for $165... not bad for a $400 MSRP at launch amp)...

So just a waiting game now for April 17th to get my M1060's.

Also, I am waiting on Bluetooth 5 IEM's, ACN's, and wireless in general to get good competition going in a year or two before I buy anything wireless, so I think a lot of us are in the same boat there. Still waiting on WhiteWulfe favorite IEM to arrive from China, the tenpro or w.e it is called... I bought one for $25.Currently my favorite IEM is Fiio K3, so it will be fun comparing those two.

Zeos said he likes M1060 sound better than LCD-2, LCD-X, and almost even HE-1000, and its about 90% as good as his all time favorite headphone the STAX SRS-3100. I think my issue was I was trying to pump them up with a Fulla 2... and they really need some oomph behind them... they are 110mm planar drivers after all.

Maybe someday Monoprice will make a electrostat, no one ever thought they would turn the planar world upside down on its head... and here we are... if they did... just warning you now, your eyes will bleed, and I will be banned from OCN for using caps lock nonstop DDDDD


----------



## Wishmaker

I cannot recommend a device like the below enough. The difference is night and day. My Focals sound even better and I did not think this is possible. Best purchase I made







.


----------



## caenlen

@wishmaker How much did it cost you?

@whitewulfe TenMark Pro IEM arrived today, fits my ear sooooo good, and sounds fantastic honestly. I would say it ties in sound with my Fiio K3, but in comfort it is the clear winner... wow it just slides into the ear so well, haha. cheers mate!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos said he likes M1060 sound better than LCD-2, LCD-X, and almost even HE-1000, and its about 90% as good as his all time favorite headphone the STAX SRS-3100. I think my issue was I was trying to pump them up with a Fulla 2... and they really need some oomph behind them... they are 110mm planar drivers after all.


Just as a heads up, zeos was comparing the M1060s to the lcd-2 fazored headphones which actually do sound pretty bad.

The LCD-X is just plain weird. It is very sensitive to the quality of amplifier you plug it into. The cavali liquid fire was the only amp that made the LCD-Xs sound good.

And the HE-1000s are known to be very boring and dull sounding.

So to sit there and say the M1060s are better than all of that isn't necessarily saying a whole lot. So just keep that in mind as you go forward.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I cannot recommend a device like the below enough. The difference is night and day. My Focals sound even better and I did not think this is possible. Best purchase I made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice.

Supra makes good stuff.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @wishmaker How much did it cost you?
> 
> @whitewulfe TenMark Pro IEM arrived today, fits my ear sooooo good, and sounds fantastic honestly. I would say it ties in sound with my Fiio K3, but in comfort it is the clear winner... wow it just slides into the ear so well, haha. cheers mate!


So I take it you're liking the *Tennmak* Pro's? Which earbuds are you using out of sheer curiosity? I liked the comply isolation clones the most, although in the end my ears were just too darn picky at times to let me wear them on a regular basis.

Rather comfy when my wars cooperated though!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Potato pic update. I think I need more transformers.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Potato pic update. I think I need more transformers.


Very nice. I hope to hear that someday.

I decided not to do the M1060 after all, I promised myself a long time ago my graduation gift, as soon as the Masters degree hits my hand, I am rewarding myself with stax srs-3100 $700 earspeaker system. I want unique sound, and stax gives me that. no reason to drop $460 now (the price of the ican se) when only $240 more nets me my dream can. (I don't care if its considered mid range, I love unique stuff, not pure neutral sound)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So I take it you're liking the *Tennmak* Pro's? Which earbuds are you using out of sheer curiosity? I liked the comply isolation clones the most, although in the end my ears were just too darn picky at times to let me wear them on a regular basis.
> 
> Rather comfy when my wars cooperated though!


I have not tried any different earbuds yet, just using the default ones, it came with a baggy of 3 more... I will swap them out soon, but so far it is perfect with the default ones.


----------



## Wishmaker

I cannot recommend the below enough







. My Focals sound even better! Best 450 euros I have spent!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @wishmaker How much did it cost you?
> 
> @whitewulfe TenMark Pro IEM arrived today, fits my ear sooooo good, and sounds fantastic honestly. I would say it ties in sound with my Fiio K3, but in comfort it is the clear winner... wow it just slides into the ear so well, haha. cheers mate!


400 EUR







. I was sceptical to be honest and said it is not worth it. Now I am a believer







.


----------



## caenlen

I sort of miss my HE-400S with focus earpads. They were so comfy and great for female vocals, that silky planar sound signature is just lovely. None for sale on head fi, sigh.

Dang, oh well.

HE400S with Focus earpads compared to Monolith M560 and M1060, I think I prefer the HifiMAN's. Comfort = 10/10 on 400S, and I don't know why... the bass is great on M1060, but something is just off with those cans. Female vocals are just boring on them. HE400S on the other hand had more bass than M560 and better female vocals than both, and more comfortable than both.

Hmm, time to hit up Ebay try and find me a pair. I miss them to much.

Sidenote, just mailed out my Fulla 2... sold it for $84... had a tear in my eye. I love my Fulla 1 though now that type C connection is properly powering/clean signal to it.


----------



## Shardnax

Next time on the Caenlen Files....


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Next time on the Caenlen Files....


I just bought Fidelio X1 again for $130. mint condition. last time i owned them I liked them more than the X2's, and they fit my head better than X2's.

Don't judge me DD


----------



## caenlen

Someone offered me a used, mint condition HE-400i with an extra set of new pads for $175... couldn't pass up that deal so I grabbed it. Probably will sell the Fidelio X1 now, if anyone wants a Fidelio X1 in mint condition (just as good as x2 and more comfy imo to boot), will be selling it for $130 soon.


----------



## Wishmaker

When the Apocalypse happens and all will be in shambles, this thread will still be alive because caenlen will still have issues and will never make up his mind. I thought my gf has a problem with shoes but you are on a completely different level.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Someone offered me a used, mint condition HE-400i with an extra set of new pads for $175... couldn't pass up that deal so I grabbed it. Probably will sell the Fidelio X1 now, if anyone wants a Fidelio X1 in mint condition (just as good as x2 and more comfy imo to boot), will be selling it for $130 soon.


You need to open a store. Be your own best customer


----------



## caenlen

I am not the only one, a lot of people on head-fi buy the same headphones and sell the same ones over and over. I know a couple of them, actually the guy I bought the HE-400i from is the same I guy I sold my T20s to, lol.

It's not like I lose out on much money, usually just shipping lol

HE-400i's will probably be only can I take to Europe with me though, I don't know, everytime I go without planar I just have withdrawals... so hard to beat that planar signature sound, I don't care if its the T50RP, HE-4xx lineup, Monolith lineup, planar just has a unique sound and I love it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not the only one, a lot of people on head-fi buy the same headphones and sell the same ones over and over. I know a couple of them, actually the guy I bought the HE-400i from is the same I guy I sold my T20s to, lol.
> 
> It's not like I lose out on much money, usually just shipping lol
> 
> HE-400i's will probably be only can I take to Europe with me though, I don't know, everytime I go without planar I just have withdrawals... so hard to beat that planar signature sound, I don't care if its the T50RP, HE-4xx lineup, Monolith lineup, planar just has a unique sound and I love it.


Caenlen. jesus stop.

You are going across the Atlantic in a a few weeks.

Sell all your crap. Get a burson soloist and some used prefazored lcd-2s. Keep it simple and streamline. You don't want to go through customs with all your stuff trust me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Caenlen. jesus stop.
> 
> You are going across the Atlantic in a a few weeks.
> 
> Sell all your crap. Get a burson soloist and some used prefazored lcd-2s. Keep it simple and streamline. You don't want to go through customs with all your stuff trust me.


lol I'm not. I'm mailing myself my laptop, my two headphones I decide on, my meds which are gel based (reason I decided to just mail over my stuff is screw tsa and their ignorance), and a few other things, just taking a tiny backback of clothes on the plane and my phone +money, gonna laugh at TSA as I walk by in sandals and shorts like a baller, rockin my Fiio K3 IEM's and sandisk 18 hr battery life mp3 player.

als0 - he400i = $175 + i can easily sell the x1's what I paid + lcd-2 is just too pricey, only reason I did it because that is a great price. and I love the comfort of the 400i, mmm so comfy


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> lol I'm not. *I'm mailing myself my laptop,* my two headphones I decide on, my meds which are gel based (reason I decided to just mail over my stuff is screw tsa and their ignorance), and a few other things, just taking a tiny backback of clothes on the plane and my phone +money, gonna laugh at TSA as I walk by in sandals and shorts like a baller, rockin my Fiio K3 IEM's and sandisk 18 hr battery life mp3 player.
> 
> als0 - he400i = $175 + i can easily sell the x1's what I paid + lcd-2 is just too pricey, only reason I did it because that is a great price. and I love the comfort of the 400i, mmm so comfy


That seems like a bad idea.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> That seems like a bad idea.


Why? I will have $1500 insurance if it gets lost, its being shipped to my best friends house and who is home 24/7 in Finland, etc. Also, it will be padded from every angle - lots of clothes tightly packed in, pretty sure you could throw it all day long and it would be fine


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why? I will have $1500 insurance if it gets lost, its being shipped to my best friends house and who is home 24/7 in Finland, etc. Also, it will be padded from every angle - lots of clothes tightly packed in, pretty sure you could throw it all day long and it would be fine


You have insurance here. Once it crosses the border, your insurance goes poof. Fedex is the only one I know of who offers international insurance. UPS has some weird clauses in the fine print. And you can forget about USPS.

You can ship everything else. But shardnax is absolutely correct. I would absolutely find a way to pack it.

Also.....won't US customs stop your meds from shipping? Isn't that like a massive no no?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You have insurance here. Once it crosses the border, your insurance goes poof. Fedex is the only one I know of who offers international insurance. UPS has some weird clauses in the fine print. And you can forget about USPS.
> 
> You can ship everything else. But shardnax is absolutely correct. I would absolutely find a way to pack it.
> 
> Also.....won't US customs stop your meds from shipping? Isn't that like a massive no no?


heh, I have no idea about any of this, you may be right. I may have to pack it all into a carry on... not sure if TSA will let me take my medicine though its gel based and its a lot of gel... so clearly over the 4 ounce rule... I may call local Indy TSA office in the morning to double check.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> heh, I have no idea about any of this, you may be right. I may have to pack it all into a carry on... not sure if TSA will let me take my medicine though its gel based and its a lot of gel... so clearly over the 4 ounce rule... I may call local Indy TSA office in the morning to double check.


Yeah. Don't forget that you are dealing with the TSA, US customs, and finally EU customs. Soooo you might want to check with all 3 to be honest.

I know for a fact that US customs is VERY against letting people bring back medicine into the US, but since you are on a one way flight, I really don't know how your situation will turn out.


----------



## Shardnax

On top of what Tj said I'd also be worried about customs or the shipping service (if you didn't use USPS) holding your laptop hostage if some nutty fee isn't paid. I don't know how Finland's is about it but, some foreign postal services will tack on stupid taxes, and I believe UPS and Fedex both collect fees on receipt.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> On top of what Tj said I'd also be worried about customs or the shipping service (if you didn't use USPS) holding your laptop hostage if some nutty fee isn't paid. I don't know how Finland's is about it but, some foreign postal services will tack on stupid taxes, and I believe UPS and Fedex both collect fees on receipt.


You are right, I just researched it. Looks like I am taking laptop on plane with me. Bah. Oh well, no biggie.

Looks like I just have to notify the TSA official I have medicine scripts with me since leaving for one year, and that one of them is gel. I don't think they will make me go to customs, as long as you can show your script on the bottle.

On- topic-

My Fidelio X1 just arrived... my God so good... better than X2 imo... agh very nice for $130.


----------



## Sparda09

My 2 year old just ripped my small ear tips on my KZ-ATE IEMs....Anyone know of good replacements that will fit my IEMs?


----------



## Alex132

How decent is the Fulla 2 for powering HD650s again?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How decent is the Fulla 2 for powering HD650s again?


NO the Fulla 2 does not pair well with the HD650, much to sibilant imo some people have used it and like it though...

I tried it personally. Does what you need have to be portable? If not... then get something like a used Vali 2 amp for like $140 off head fi or something, or just buy it new for $180.

edit: i see you already have magni 2... honestly thats as good as it gets unless your willing to pay $$$$$ for a Class A amp or a tube OTL amp like the Darkvoice.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sparda09*
> 
> My 2 year old just ripped my small ear tips on my KZ-ATE IEMs....Anyone know of good replacements that will fit my IEMs?


A number of people have found they liked KZ's "Starline" eartips - the ones that are included with the ZST's nowadays, but you can order them seperately from various vendors. AKA Audio on AliExpress is one example for such. I personally like these with my ZST's as well as ZS3's - I haven't tried them with my ATR's yet.

Some have also had good luck with Trinity Audio's Kombi Tips, but I have no experience with them as I keep delaying purchasing them ^_^;;;;;


----------



## TheReciever

You guys think there is any real diffference between Windows and Ubuntu audio quality? I am thinking about making the switch to Ubuntu :3


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How decent is the Fulla 2 for powering HD650s again?
> 
> 
> 
> NO the Fulla 2 does not pair well with the HD650, much to sibilant imo some people have used it and like it though...
> 
> I tried it personally. Does what you need have to be portable? If not... then get something like a used Vali 2 amp for like $140 off head fi or something, or just buy it new for $180.
> 
> edit: i see you already have magni 2... honestly thats as good as it gets unless your willing to pay $$$$$ for a Class A amp or a tube OTL amp like the Darkvoice.
Click to expand...

I have the OG Magni. And I wanted a DAC/AMP combo.


----------



## caenlen

https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2017/04/forgotten-audio-formats-flexi-disc/

Flexi Disc?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How decent is the Fulla 2 for powering HD650s again?


Bad.

The fulla 2 really does't know what to do with the impedance. At least thats what it sounds like to me. It sounds super dry and grainy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> You guys think there is any real diffference between Windows and Ubuntu audio quality? I am thinking about making the switch to Ubuntu :3


Yes.

I don't use ubuntu, I use opensuse, but there is less latency on linux and the audio driver is a bit more robust and stable.

Its extremely subtle, but you will notice it over time.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> How decent is the Fulla 2 for powering HD650s again?
> 
> 
> 
> Bad.
> 
> The fulla 2 really does't know what to do with the impedance. At least thats what it sounds like to me. It sounds super dry and grainy.
Click to expand...

Can cross that off my list then, thanks









Probably the O2 DAC/AMP might be my next best try.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Can cross that off my list then, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the O2 DAC/AMP might be my next best try.


parasound z dac.

http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/parasound-zdac#Qi1lW0OvX572S1zb.97

The headphone section was built and tested with the sennheiser HD600.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Can cross that off my list then, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the O2 DAC/AMP might be my next best try.


Look at the Audioengine D1 or the Fiio
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> parasound z dac.
> 
> http://www.innerfidelity.com/content/parasound-zdac#Qi1lW0OvX572S1zb.97
> 
> The headphone section was built and tested with the sennheiser HD600.


Are those XLR outputs?









Definitely will go nice with a amp that takes XLR inputs like the ax-501.
Hi-Fi is really good at stealing your money...

That o2 is also a really good choice.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I don't use ubuntu, I use opensuse, but there is less latency on linux and the audio driver is a bit more robust and stable.
> 
> Its extremely subtle, but you will notice it over time.


Thanks ! Appreciate the response its been like pulling teeth trying to figure out if i can make the switch lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Thanks ! Appreciate the response its been like pulling teeth trying to figure out if i can make the switch lol


SSD's are really cheap these days, Just have a ubuntu boot drive, and a windows boot drive on seperate SSD's, with a big HDD for storage. thats what I do anyway.


----------



## Spork13

I've got all my music on a SSD. Like you said - getting cheaper by the day.
Why risk mechanical and electrical interference from spinning rust when you are listening to music?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> SSD's are really cheap these days, Just have a ubuntu boot drive, and a windows boot drive on seperate SSD's, with a big HDD for storage. thats what I do anyway.


I dont want to dual boot







Its not as efficient as just minimizing windows are terminating a VM when I dont need it anymore


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I dont want to dual boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not as efficient as just minimizing windows are terminating a VM when I dont need it anymore


Ah, fair enough, I don't mess around with VM or any of that.

@whitewulfe Sorry to break it to you buddy, my Fiio K3 IEM sounds better then the Tennark or w.e it was called. Probably going to put them up for sell on head-fi, or just keep for a backup pair since IEM's tend to die.


----------



## TheReciever

Its the best way to still game and not be chained to Windows for your main OS


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its the best way to still game and not be chained to Windows for your main OS


Fellow OCN member just showed me the best way I think. I am rocking win 8.1 WSUS edition... smooth as butter, all the stuff creators update broke for my nvidia drivers (dsr 4k, overclocked refresh, color profile enforcement) now work perfectly again. I am never going back to Win 10, WSUS Win 8.1 is heaven on Earth. My icons even look crisper than on Win 10, not sure if placebo or what, but yeah, rock on

on topic- My Fidelio X1's + Fulla 1 over type C is what is coming to Europe with me after all, mmm man it is so good, love it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fellow OCN member just showed me the best way I think. I am rocking win 8.1 WSUS edition... smooth as butter, all the stuff creators update broke for my nvidia drivers (dsr 4k, overclocked refresh, color profile enforcement) now work perfectly again. I am never going back to Win 10, WSUS Win 8.1 is heaven on Earth. My icons even look crisper than on Win 10, not sure if placebo or what, but yeah, rock on
> 
> on topic- My Fidelio X1's + Fulla 1 over type C is what is coming to Europe with me after all, mmm man it is so good, love it.


You will have to go back to windows 10.

M$ is trying to shoot windows 7 and 8 behind the barn with an 8 gauge shot gun. Only windows 10 will receive updates for kaby lake which is what your laptop is running.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You will have to go back to windows 10.
> 
> M$ is trying to shoot windows 7 and 8 behind the barn with an 8 gauge shot gun. Only windows 10 will receive updates for kaby lake which is what your laptop is running.


It all depends. See my posts here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1628138/guide-making-a-clean-install-a-breeze-and-maintaining-an-updated-system-on-hardware-unsupported-my-micro-oft/0_40

If my plan works, I can stay on this super smooth install of Win 8.1, in fact, I may do so for another 6 months anyway and just not do any updates even if my plan does not work, since all I do is game, and I have norton paid firewall and malwarebytes lifetime running... I mean that is overkill security for someone who just games and doesn't put their SSN or bday into a PC, so I am not to worried about it.

Loving win 8.1 at the moment, my icons are sharper looking, even browsing websites that have images the images look sharper... man I did not realize Win 10 blurred stuff. lol cpu is running at 0.5% instead of jumping to 5-9% randomly every 20 minutes, nvidia drivers work perfect again, its heaven honestly. no bloat at all after uninstall weather/news, etc apps.

Sidenote- have you any of you ever heard the Fidelio X1 (not x2)? i love it, just curious what your thoughts are on it if you remember.


----------



## Alex132

Windows 8 and 8.1 were utterly horrible from my experience. Windows 7 is alright - but dated.
I have nothing against Windows 10 and absolutely love its huge progress on large-to-small things compared to 8.

Also the difference between Windows/Unix in terms of audio is negligible enough that 99.999% of audio producers use Windows.

Also that ZDac looks amazing... but expensive


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Windows 8 and 8.1 were utterly horrible from my experience. Windows 7 is alright - but dated.
> I have nothing against Windows 10 and absolutely love its huge progress on large-to-small things compared to 8.
> 
> Also the difference between Windows/Unix in terms of audio is negligible enough that 99.999% of audio producers use Windows.
> 
> Also that ZDac looks amazing... but expensive


I only game 24/7, so basically any OS is fine with me as long as it doesn't break Nvidia drivers, and creators update did sadly.


----------



## Alex132

uhuh


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Windows 8 and 8.1 were utterly horrible from my experience. Windows 7 is alright - but dated.
> I have nothing against Windows 10 and absolutely love its huge progress on large-to-small things compared to 8.
> 
> Also the difference between Windows/Unix in terms of audio is negligible enough that 99.999% of audio producers use Windows.
> 
> Also that ZDac looks amazing... but expensive


The price is stupid. Ignore that. Find a parasound dealer in your area and contact them for the price. Should be 350-400 new.


----------



## TheReciever

Im awaiting some kind of confirmation that I wont be treated as a cheater and if so then Ill just grab Ubuntu and run 7 in a VM.

Though was also worried about how well sound works in linux (though I suppose that could change from distro to distro.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im awaiting some kind of confirmation that I wont be treated as a cheater and if so then Ill just grab Ubuntu and run 7 in a VM.
> 
> Though was also worried about how well sound works in linux (though I suppose that could change from distro to distro.


What do you mean "treated as a cheater"?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Windows 8 and 8.1 were utterly horrible from my experience. Windows 7 is alright - but dated.
> I have nothing against Windows 10 and absolutely love its huge progress on large-to-small things compared to 8.
> 
> Also the difference between Windows/Unix in terms of audio is negligible enough that 99.999% of audio producers use Windows.
> 
> Also that ZDac looks amazing... but expensive


Also, the difference between linux and windows on that front starts to get real complicated.

People use windows with direct audio drivers because the studio software that most people use is not available on linux.

Plus most people actually use OSX because of pro tools.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Also, the difference between linux and windows on that front starts to get real complicated.
> 
> People use windows with direct audio drivers because the studio software that most people use is not available on linux.
> 
> Plus most people actually use OSX because of pro tools.


Most of the electronic producers I have seen use Windows. Mainly mau5.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Most of the electronic producers I have seen use Windows. Mainly mau5.


Oh, I have no clue what electronic people do.

The studios I have been in are usually doing acoustic or vocal recordings. One particular stupid I visit still uses analog reel to reel tape decks.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Oh, I have no clue what electronic people do.
> 
> The studios I have been in are usually doing acoustic or vocal recordings. One particular stupid I visit still uses analog reel to reel tape decks.


Reeling tape is actually very popular, they used it to record cassettes and offers one of the purest .wav/lossless format in pure analog form

With electronic music, why would it matter what operating system you run? They mostly run the same suite of software to create and edit.
Also I find it hard to imagine that a DJ doesn't have a DAC to take his digital format to analog form for speakers rendering whatever sound processing his PC/laptop/operating system is capable of useless.

USB dacs are really aimed at digital music creators.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Reeling tape is actually very popular, they used it to record cassettes and offers one of the purest .wav/lossless format in pure analog form
> 
> With electronic music, why would it matter what operating system you run? They mostly run the same suite of software to create and edit.
> Also I find it hard to imagine that a DJ doesn't have a DAC to take his digital format to analog form for speakers rendering whatever sound processing his PC/laptop/operating system is capable of useless.
> 
> USB dacs are really aimed at digital music creators.


Tape is not as popular as you might think. Too many of the higher quality recording machines are in disrepair and full 1 inch tape is near impossible to find. The few recording studios that I know of that still use tape, only use it in very special situations.

And again, IDK what electronic music people do.

I can however tell you that the biggest reason for true recording studios to use different OSes and drivers is due to latency. Linux with a low latency kernel usually shines in situations where latency is a larger issue.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Most of the electronic producers I have seen use Windows. Mainly mau5.


Producers will only use DAWs such as ProTools for tracking, arranging, re-recording and mixdowns/bouncing of tracks. If you're producing with ProTools you're a certified masochist as there are so many better tools out there specifically designed for producing audio (Ableton Live, Bitwig Studio, and Fruity Loops are the three most popular ones - Reason is popular as well, as is Reaktor (especially when paired with Maschine) but they aren't considered fully fledged DAWs by most, especially Maschine). Besides, the specific person you mention has an absolutely massive EuroRack setup, a Buchla 200e (based around the old system 5 or 10 module combination if I remember correctly), AND the largest Modcan B setup in existence. His Modcan B setup took Bruce something like a year to put it all together because of just how massive it is..... So I strongly suspect he has multiple ways of producing audio







(If you say that Deadmau5's rig is smaller than Daft Punk's, you're wrong and correct. While Daft Punk's system is larger, they went with Modcan A, which uses banana Jack's as the main cable interface, and some modules are only available in A or B, not both).

As for Windows vs OS X, it seems to be something split between the middle, with people usually using whatever works for them and/or they already have or they're comfortable with. Either way, a large bag of tricks are usually applied to any rig dedicated for use for audio... Mac OS X just happens to be faster to tweak, and plays much better out of the box. Oh, and if you want to use an Apollo device or any of the Firewire based hardware accelerators out there (digital effects processors that have dedicated processing chips) most will only work with OS X nowadays.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Reeling tape is actually very popular, they used it to record cassettes and offers one of the purest .wav/lossless format in pure analog form
> 
> With electronic music, why would it matter what operating system you run? They mostly run the same suite of software to create and edit.
> Also I find it hard to imagine that a DJ doesn't have a DAC to take his digital format to analog form for speakers rendering whatever sound processing his PC/laptop/operating system is capable of useless.
> 
> USB dacs are really aimed at digital music creators.


You do realize that a lot of electronic music is produced with analogue synthesizers right?









As for recording to tape, it's stupidly expensive, doubly so if you're using 2" with modified heads to reduce crosstalk (one of the main "tricks" is to use a 16 channel head on 2" tape, as you have larger areas for each channel and thicker gaps in between). Bug downside of tape though is if you don't store them properly, you can get some rather odd "glitches" in the recorded sound.

How stupidly expensive? A good high quality reel (just one!) brand new usually has a price tag that's at least $50 USD, and that's using pricing info from ten years ago - I honestly have no idea if those ones are even available anymore.

As for USB being aimed only at digital creators, Rane as well as Solid State Logic would love to have a word with you, both of which who make some absolutely epic a/d and d/a boxes for use with digital recording, many of which have 2ms or less round trip latency. They're usually paired with OS X or Linux though to keep better compatabilities not to mention the insanely low latencies those two operating systems are known for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tape is not as popular as you might think. Too many of the higher quality recording machines are in disrepair and full 1 inch tape is near impossible to find. The few recording studios that I know of that still use tape, only use it in very special situations.
> 
> And again, IDK what electronic music people do.
> 
> I can however tell you that the biggest reason for true recording studios to use different OSes and drivers is due to latency. Linux with a low latency kernel usually shines in situations where latency is a larger issue.


Not to mention that maintaining a tape recorder in this day and age (especially a high quality 16 or 24 channel) is insanely expensive... And they're moodier than a high school full of teenagers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Producers will only use DAWs such as ProTools for tracking, arranging, re-recording and mixdowns/bouncing of tracks. If you're producing with ProTools you're a certified masochist as there are so many better tools out there specifically designed for producing audio (Ableton Live, Bitwig Studio, and Fruity Loops are the three most popular ones - Reason is popular as well, as is Reaktor (especially when paired with Maschine) but they aren't considered fully fledged DAWs by most, especially Maschine). Besides, the specific person you mention has an absolutely massive EuroRack setup, a Buchla 200e (based around the old system 5 or 10 module combination if I remember correctly), AND the largest Modcan B setup in existence. His Modcan B setup took Bruce something like a year to put it all together because of just how massive it is..... So I strongly suspect he has multiple ways of producing audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If you say that Deadmau5's rig is smaller than Daft Punk's, you're wrong and correct. While Daft Punk's system is larger, they went with Modcan A, which uses banana Jack's as the main cable interface, and some modules are only available in A or B, not both).
> 
> As for Windows vs OS X, it seems to be something split between the middle, with people usually using whatever works for them and/or they already have or they're comfortable with. Either way, a large bag of tricks are usually applied to any rig dedicated for use for audio... Mac OS X just happens to be faster to tweak, and plays much better out of the box. Oh, and if you want to use an Apollo device or any of the Firewire based hardware accelerators out there (digital effects processors that have dedicated processing chips) most will only work with OS X nowadays.
> You do realize that a lot of electronic music is produced with analogue synthesizers right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for recording to tape, it's stupidly expensive, doubly so if you're using 2" with modified heads to reduce crosstalk (one of the main "tricks" is to use a 16 channel head on 2" tape, as you have larger areas for each channel and thicker gaps in between). Bug downside of tape though is if you don't store them properly, you can get some rather odd "glitches" in the recorded sound.
> 
> How stupidly expensive? A good high quality reel (just one!) brand new usually has a price tag that's at least $50 USD, and that's using pricing info from ten years ago - I honestly have no idea if those ones are even available anymore.
> 
> As for USB being aimed only at digital creators, Rane as well as Solid State Logic would love to have a word with you, both of which who make some absolutely epic a/d and d/a boxes for use with digital recording, many of which have 2ms or less round trip latency. They're usually paired with OS X or Linux though to keep better compatabilities not to mention the insanely low latencies those two operating systems are known for.
> Not to mention that maintaining a tape recorder in this day and age (especially a high quality 16 or 24 channel) is insanely expensive... And they're moodier than a high school full of teenagers.


Tell me about it, I have done full resistor and cap swaps on a couple tape decks.

Although I still want an otari 5050. That thing is sex.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Tell me about it, I have done full resistor and cap swaps on a couple tape decks.
> 
> Although I still want an otari 5050. That thing is sex.


They're quite gorgeous, not to mention rather legendary. I wanted one for many years, even though I'd have nowhere to put one in my living room, but I'm also crazy enough to want the Allen&Heath GS-R24 despite the fact even a Toft would do what I'd want/need it to do, or for a "few" thousand more I could get a fairly modern SSL console. That GS-R24 is just sooooooooo sexy - not as sexy as a Duality or XL Desk, but at the same time I know I'd be more than happy with an X-Desk and an X-Rack in a 16 channel configuration (or a Toft).

Otari probably made the sexiest tape decks out there, especially the 2" 16 channel modifications that are out there, not to mention their ruggedness.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> They're quite gorgeous, not to mention rather legendary. I wanted one for many years, even though I'd have nowhere to put one in my living room, but I'm also crazy enough to want the Allen&Heath GS-R24 despite the fact even a Toft would do what I'd want/need it to do, or for a "few" thousand more I could get a fairly modern SSL console. That GS-R24 is just sooooooooo sexy - not as sexy as a Duality or XL Desk, but at the same time I know I'd be more than happy with an X-Desk and an X-Rack in a 16 channel configuration (or a Toft).
> 
> Otari probably made the sexiest tape decks out there, especially the 2" 16 channel modifications that are out there, not to mention their ruggedness.


Yeah, but see the 2" inch tape is stupid expensive and difficult to find. 1" is the highest I will go to.

But what I actually want to do with the 5050 is rip out the output boards and make a little 12au7 tube output board for the audio section. And then completely redesign the recording board so that it can use low vibration precision resistors.

Then I want to make a couple power supplies to keep the whole thing ridiculously stable.

Finally I want to get a super high end turn table, and record my favorite vinyl pressings to tape. I want to do the whole put water on the record trick and get a super quiet and pure recording.


----------



## caenlen

Does anyone know if the original Schiit Fulla 1 is considered Class A amp? I know it gets super hot to touch. I know Fulla 2 is Class B (I think).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but see the 2" inch tape is stupid expensive and difficult to find. 1" is the highest I will go to.
> 
> But what I actually want to do with the 5050 is rip out the output boards and make a little 12au7 tube output board for the audio section. And then completely redesign the recording board so that it can use low vibration precision resistors.
> 
> Then I want to make a couple power supplies to keep the whole thing ridiculously stable.
> 
> Finally I want to get a super high end turn table, and record my favorite vinyl pressings to tape. I want to do the whole put water on the record trick and get a super quiet and pure recording.


yeah and i want to get laid before I am 30, we don't always get what we want

rofl jk

on topic - m1060 2nd run should be in stock soon... within next few hours maybe.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Does anyone know if the original Schiit Fulla 1 is considered Class A amp? I know it gets super hot to touch. I know Fulla 2 is Class B (I think).
> yeah and i want to get laid before I am 30, we don't always get what we want
> 
> rofl jk
> 
> on topic - m1060 2nd run should be in stock soon... within next few hours maybe.


The difference is that my goals are realistic and plausible.









Sorry you left yourself open to that one. Couldn't let that pass.

And the fulla is class B as well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The difference is that my goals are realistic and plausible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you left yourself open to that one. Couldn't let that pass.
> 
> And the fulla is class B as well.


xD and danke.


----------



## pez

Ew ubuntu? You guys are making me sad







. Go with Fedora at least







.

Also, I've been a bit absent, but hope everyone had a good holiday weekend.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ew ubuntu? You guys are making me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Go with Fedora at least
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Also, I've been a bit absent, but hope everyone had a good holiday weekend.


Opensuse tumbleweed >>>> fedora.

Ubuntu is a right of passage though. You have to first learn on ubuntu, then they upgrade to arch where they start to think that they are the king of linux, and they will finally land on fedora or opensuse.


----------



## silvrr

I think caenlen's methods of audio procurement is spreading. I sold my Ether Cs, the guy had them for one day and they were up for sale. Sold my Jot and not even sure the guy had it yet and it was up for sale. Both were at market value so they are not flipping them, I think there are just more Caenlens out there then I realized, lol.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think caenlen's methods of audio procurement is spreading. I sold my Ether Cs, the guy had them for one day and they were up for sale. Sold my Jot and not even sure the guy had it yet and it was up for sale. Both were at market value so they are not flipping them, I think there are just more Caenlens out there then I realized, lol.


Feels odd when people like us will spend bloody well forever researching an item, and then spend several hours at the store trying them out before finally actually committing to it.

Then again, some prefer to enjoy the moment (and go the incremental upgrade route if they so choose), and are willing to deal with the occasional loss of cash... This is really prevalent I nthe modular synth community, at least eurorack where it's jokingly called "EuroCrack" because of how often people will buy something, play with it for a few days, decide it wasn't what they thought they wanted, then sell or trade it. I'm more of an MU kind of guy (even though I'm accepting that I have "no choice" but to go with Eurorack myself due to space constraints) in that when I buy something, I buy it to keep it and be happy with where things are. I still get upgradeitis but it can't bite as firmly because I spend waaay to much time researching ^_^

IEM's were an exception, but they were purchased specifically to test, and in the end they didn't work out for me. I got to try out five different body types, as well as dual driver IEM's, so it was $200 CAD well spent (as I did it based on the impression that if it panned out, I would be willing to look at $5-800 USD IEM's.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think caenlen's methods of audio procurement is spreading. I sold my Ether Cs, the guy had them for one day and they were up for sale. Sold my Jot and not even sure the guy had it yet and it was up for sale. Both were at market value so they are not flipping them, I think there are just more Caenlens out there then I realized, lol.


Nah. I have seen people do that when they are looking for headphones.

They will "flip" a handful of high end headphones and when they find the one they like, they will turn around and buy it new with the warranty and everything.

Its a better way to audition gear, but you have to be fairly rich to make that investment.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I think caenlen's methods of audio procurement is spreading. I sold my Ether Cs, the guy had them for one day and they were up for sale. Sold my Jot and not even sure the guy had it yet and it was up for sale. Both were at market value so they are not flipping them, I think there are just more Caenlens out there then I realized, lol.


lol xD


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Opensuse tumbleweed >>>> fedora.
> 
> Ubuntu is a right of passage though. You have to first learn on ubuntu, then they upgrade to arch where they start to think that they are the king of linux, and they will finally land on fedora or opensuse.


Oh I'm just biased for reasons







.

I love Linux for just about everything except gaming for obvious reasons. Hell, if I had the patience to dual boot OS at home, I'd run Fedora as my main OS.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.pcgamer.com/lawsuit-accuses-bose-of-spying-on-users-through-headphone-app/

even headphones spy on us now... gg life.

looks like I am sticking to wired for life and Apple can suck it.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/lawsuit-accuses-bose-of-spying-on-users-through-headphone-app/
> 
> even headphones spy on us now... gg life.
> 
> looks like I am sticking to wired for life and Apple can suck it.


In the case of Bose it was the app collecting the data... its the smarter ones that hack the headphones and make them microphones







. Though now I wonder if the noise cancelling microphone can be hijacked







. Also the article didn't outline the evidence of what was being collected. Either way, not a great thing for Bose to be associated with.

As far as I know Segment.io (who was mentioned in the article regarding the collection) is a data aggregation company and is often used on the web as a middleman for trackers. Instead of loading five different tracking scripts each page load or having to re-release an app each time the client wants to introduce a new tracking script, eCommerce metric, etc the developer can let Segment handle that on their end. Their "send data anywhere" slogan sounds terrible in this context but its the developers that have to collect and send the data via the API.


----------



## silvrr

Picked up a Bottlehead Crack (+ some extra tubes) for the price of a new kit. I was going to build one but couldn't pass up the deal, Ill put in some soldering time modding it as its bone stock.

Coming from the Ether C and Jot combo the Crack and HD6XX combo is a pleasure. Fantastic combo to just sit back and relax and soak in some tunes. The Jot and to a lesser extent Ether C went on their way as I didn't really ever want to sit and drink a beer with that combo. After a few head-fi meets where I kept getting drawn to the Crack hd650 combo I figured I should just make the switch.

Now I just need to find a DAC, my little Hifiberry DAC works but isn't the greatest. Wish I never had gotten rid of the zDAC, I doubt I will find another deal on one, the ebay prices are pretty high right now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Picked up a Bottlehead Crack (+ some extra tubes) for the price of a new kit. I was going to build one but couldn't pass up the deal, Ill put in some soldering time modding it as its bone stock.
> 
> Coming from the Ether C and Jot combo the Crack and HD6XX combo is a pleasure. Fantastic combo to just sit back and relax and soak in some tunes. The Jot and to a lesser extent Ether C went on their way as I didn't really ever want to sit and drink a beer with that combo. After a few head-fi meets where I kept getting drawn to the Crack hd650 combo I figured I should just make the switch.
> 
> Now I just need to find a DAC, my little Hifiberry DAC works but isn't the greatest. Wish I never had gotten rid of the zDAC, I doubt I will find another deal on one, the ebay prices are pretty high right now.


I would spend a bit more cash and get a jolida glass dac or better yet a timbre tt-1.

Both are pretty hard to find on the used market, but if you can manage to snag either one, it would pretty much be a gg dac that you would take with you to your grave.

Edit: @WhiteWulfe http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649348434-jolida-glass-fx-dac-2/

Thats an amazing price. That is basically 260 bucks USD.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Picked up a Bottlehead Crack (+ some extra tubes) for the price of a new kit. I was going to build one but couldn't pass up the deal, Ill put in some soldering time modding it as its bone stock.
> 
> Coming from the Ether C and Jot combo the Crack and HD6XX combo is a pleasure. Fantastic combo to just sit back and relax and soak in some tunes. The Jot and to a lesser extent Ether C went on their way as I didn't really ever want to sit and drink a beer with that combo. After a few head-fi meets where I kept getting drawn to the Crack hd650 combo I figured I should just make the switch.
> 
> Now I just need to find a DAC, my little Hifiberry DAC works but isn't the greatest. Wish I never had gotten rid of the zDAC, I doubt I will find another deal on one, the ebay prices are pretty high right now.


Definitely agree with the HD650 (or HD800) and Crack combo being perfect for enjoying a drink with







. I just go for a single malt to accompany my music







.

I'm using an SMSL Sanskrit 6th for my DAC as its fairly cheap, supports USB/optical/coaxial inputs and based on my reading isn't too far off the ODAC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would spend a bit more cash and get a jolida glass dac or better yet a timbre tt-1.
> 
> Both are pretty hard to find on the used market, but if you can manage to snag either one, it would pretty much be a gg dac that you would take with you to your grave.
> 
> Edit: @WhiteWulfe http://www.usaudiomart.com/details/649348434-jolida-glass-fx-dac-2/
> 
> Thats an amazing price. That is basically 260 bucks USD.


Not a bad price at all







pity I'm broke atm and Novation Music is making my wallet cry (short version: they announced two synths today, and I want both). I can't resist playfully saying "that's about $400 CAD once you factor in shipping it across the country" ^_^;;;


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Not to mention that maintaining a tape recorder in this day and age (especially a high quality 16 or 24 channel) is insanely expensive... And they're moodier than a high school full of teenagers.


I buy from hdtracks.com; and I am very sure that old albums sound pleasant, but some analog flaws can be heard. But overall, it´s not PITA, like some albums made recently...

With digital system, any idiot with low knowledge can work in studio. And if he screws up, chances are high, modern tech will save his arse. Digital is more forgiving.
You can´t do loudness wars on vinyl or tape much, distortion will rise for example. Recording engineer must stay within tight limits.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> I buy from hdtracks.com; and I am very sure that old albums sound pleasant, but some analog flaws can be heard. But overall, it´s not PITA, like some albums made recently...
> 
> With digital system, any idiot with low knowledge can work in studio. And if he screws up, chances are high, modern tech will save his arse. Digital is more forgiving.
> You can´t do loudness wars on vinyl or tape much, distortion will rise for example. Recording engineer must stay within tight limits.


Eh. There are benefits to both.

Plus there is still the whole issue of older recordings. Most digital remasters of classic rock suck donkey wang and the only way to get a good recording is to get your hands on older records, and in this case specifically, tape.


----------



## pietro sk

..for example Kaleidoscope Coldplay album.
Weird midrange, makes my head hurt. Want my money back !


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ..for example Kaleidoscope Coldplay album.
> Weird midrange, makes my head hurt. Want my money back !


Try playing with some EQ at the mid range, lower the DB count on the mid range or keep the mid range the same and raise the low and upper range.

Don't recommend keeping EQ on for most albums but some tracks that are unusable can be fixed this way.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah. I have seen people do that when they are looking for headphones.
> 
> They will "flip" a handful of high end headphones and when they find the one they like, they will turn around and buy it new with the warranty and everything.
> 
> Its a better way to audition gear, but you have to be fairly rich to make that investment.


I do the same thing!
I tested the Grado's and the AKG and the Sennheiser 650 this way before settling on the HD650's.

I bought used all three over a period of time , spent my time with them and sold the ones I didn't like. Sure you spend some money in the beginning but you get it all back sometimes more if you can resell your used headphone for higher.

It is way better than buying them all new, only having the return period of 14/30 days to test them. Some places don't even take returns for headphones for "sanitary" reasons, which makes sense too.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> I do the same thing!
> I tested the Grado's and the AKG and the Sennheiser 650 this way before settling on the HD650's.
> 
> I bought used all three over a period of time , spent my time with them and sold the ones I didn't like. Sure you spend some money in the beginning but you get it all back sometimes more if you can resell your used headphone for higher.
> 
> It is way better than buying them all new, only having the return period of 14/30 days to test them. Some places don't even take returns for headphones for "sanitary" reasons, which makes sense too.


I just force the arse hats at best buy to give me a proper demo setup to listen to headphones.

I like to think that I train the agents at best buy through negative reinforcement.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> I buy from hdtracks.com; and I am very sure that old albums sound pleasant, but some analog flaws can be heard. But overall, it´s not PITA, like some albums made recently...
> 
> With digital system, any idiot with low knowledge can work in studio. And if he screws up, chances are high, modern tech will save his arse. Digital is more forgiving.
> You can´t do loudness wars on vinyl or tape much, distortion will rise for example. Recording engineer must stay within tight limits.


Interesting you use the "technology can save someone" argument as years ago it was used against what were modern SSL consoles at the time (K series, and as of late, Duality, just as examples), as well as various additional outboard gear that seemed frivolous at the time...

Garbage in will still be garbage out. If mishandled by someone of any skill level (a novice making mistakes, or a seasoned person being too tired or taking too many risks) the end result can still cause complete and total ruin.

As I see it, the only benefits digital brings to the table are the options for higher fidelity, easier recording (anyone remember DAT recorders, or read the horror stories?) non destructive editing (that in some programs has unlimited undo/redo options), an effectively unlimited track amount (assuming you have the cpu or dip horsepower to handle it), and also arguably the ability to easily re-record a single track due to incredibly precise timings available for jumping on and out of record. Oh, right, and the fact you can fit the entire thing, with the stems in raw WAV format... In your pocket courtesy of a flash drive.

One huge problem that digital brought to the table? In the past, a recording engineer had to pull all sorts of tricks to get a high quality recording (including crazy ones like compansion, where you'd compress a signal and then run it through an expander to drop the noise floor), but now because even a project studio can get a decent quality recording with an insanely low noise floor many times noise has to actually be introduced into the signal so it feels "more organic".

Here's the kicker though. While I absolutely love the hell six "convenience" digital can bring I greatly prefer being hands on. Editing or tweaking the sound of something is infinitely easier with a console versus a mouse, but like Tjj said, there are benefits and cons to each method. My personal preference, if I had the room, money, power, and air conditioning to handle it all would be one of the lowest tier SSL Duality consoles I could get my paws on... And then record to 2" tape running 16 track heads. That's an insane cost to do what digital can do nowadays in a fraction of the space, upfront cost, and power bill. Duality may be more efficient than a K series, but it still consumes a ton of power.

But even just an Allen & Heath ZED R16 is something I'd be more than happy to get my paws all over... I just can't afford the $3k CAD up front hit to get one, not to mention there are other choices on the market now, but the R16 still holds a large sway over my heart...

I would argue that digital isn't anywhere near being on the level of more forgiving - you just have a lot more options if you screw up to save things. That's why back in the days when tape was the main way of recording, before any editing was done multiple copies were made in order to prevent this exact problem. If you spliced tape, it was pretty much a permanent edit. If you re-recorded a track (or worse, say you bounced one track to the wrong one) it was final, the day was gone... So editing was done by someone who very much so made certain they were at the top of their game when doing such.

Analogue methods also had a HUGE benefit to them - the mental breaks an engineer would get while tape was rewinding. Nowadays you can jump hours ahead or back in the blink of an eye.

Tl;dr: use whatever tools you have at your disposal and can afford. Put the time and effort into having a quality product (be it training as a vocalist, or in your instrument of choice) and if you're on the recording end follow due diligence. All that effort being put in at the beginning will have a huge impact in the end, even if the listener supposedly doesn't notice it. If it's missing (say, for example Metallica tracks that were of higher, noncompressed quality in Guitar Hero but the released album was compressed pretty much to FM radio standards) one can definitely expect the listener to notice. Quality in is the only way to end with a quality product. And as for which format is better, neither broad method is a clear cut victor over the other, as they both have their own unique strengths and weaknesses.

As for current music, I'm the guy who told Sum 41 to their faces I had no idea who they were, and to this day I still can't identify their music or who they are - even with having heard some of their music on the radio. Then again, I listen to gabber and hardstyle, and even "oddball" genres such as jumpstyle and tektonic, and I absolutely love what some artists have done to manipulate the tools at their disposal to get unique sounds out of them. ^_^;;;;;;


----------



## pietro sk

Good comments!
I am listener that can take many (not all) genres, but only if it sounds good-right. I use mp3, flac, webradio, hd, (no vinyl or tape). Thanks to Stax, flaws are more evident, therefore my listening chart did change a lot.
So, the question is who to blame? Digital tech or the people working behind it (probably the people)
Spicy question--if old era guys were sitting behind today tech.. what could we expect

Regarding the "try before buy" you must understand also the salesmen. Many headphones comes in sealed boxes or blisters. And buyers are not very positive to buy opened items.


----------



## Farih

Heya guys, been along time.

Slowly getting more active again here.

Still listening to my HD650 and Nighthawk on a Audiolabs Mdac and a Lehmann Linear headphone amp.

I been of for almost half a year i think.... How many headphones/amps/dacs did Caenlen buy/sold in the meantime ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Good comments!
> I am listener that can take many (not all) genres, but only if it sounds good-right. I use mp3, flac, webradio, hd, (no vinyl or tape). Thanks to Stax, flaws are more evident, therefore my listening chart did change a lot.
> So, the question is who to blame? Digital tech or the people working behind it (probably the people)
> Spicy question--if old era guys were sitting behind today tech.. what could we expect
> 
> Regarding the "try before buy" you must understand also the salesmen. Many headphones comes in sealed boxes or blisters. And buyers are not very positive to buy opened items.


If the salesman doesn't understand the cost of running a business, then he needs to find a different job.

Part of running a store is the cost of having and maintaining display units for the customers to test drive it. Do I expect them to have every headphone on display? No. But any popular headphone over 100 bucks should be.

Think about it. TV stores have tons of tvs on display. Furniture people have furniture on display. Audio people need to get their act together and have their gear put together and ready to audition.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Heya guys, been along time.
> 
> Slowly getting more active again here.
> 
> Still listening to my HD650 and Nighthawk on a Audiolabs Mdac and a Lehmann Linear headphone amp.
> 
> I been of for almost half a year i think.... How many headphones/amps/dacs did Caenlen buy/sold in the meantime ?


lol, around 50 I think







I saw you removed me on Spotify. was worried about you mate, kinda hurt :/

Currently I am rocking schiit fulla 1 over type C (type c port is a game changer made it have more soundstage and deeper bass hits than fulla 2, but fulla 2 did have better clarity overall) and headphones Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) with shure 154 alcantara earpads (has deeper low end than sv2000 bass cannons and AQ Nighthawks, yes I owned Nighthaws briefly), and Philips SHP 9500 with HM5 leather earpads rotated to look like elf ears (increases imaging and bass) with my mods it easily surpasses HD600 imo, and my go to cans Fidelio X1.







also my trusty Pioneer SE-A1000 with hm5 velour and spring mod still have a spot on my wall of fame


----------



## OC'ing Noob

New hobby, listening to headphones while shooting guns.


----------



## ChiTownButcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> New hobby, listening to headphones while shooting guns.


I hope you are not implying that headphone are appropriate ear protection? They do make electronic ear muffs that yoiu can connect you cell phone to


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I hope you are not implying that headphone are appropriate ear protection? They do make electronic ear muffs that yoiu can connect you cell phone to


Just wear IEMs and put the ear muff over them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiTownButcher*
> 
> I hope you are not implying that headphone are appropriate ear protection? They do make electronic ear muffs that yoiu can connect you cell phone to


Sorry, should have said earphones. Shooting a Savage at 1,000 yards while listening to Chopin out of my PFE 232 with range muffs to further isolate is strangely therapeutic.


----------



## caenlen

2ND RUN OF MONOLITH M1060 NOW IN STOCK!!! just got my order in. apparently all build issues/no glue on pads has been fixed this round.

im going to do paper towel mod popular on head fi and take foam out. 105mm planar driver sex budget!!!!!









if anyone has some Audeze Vegan pads for sale PM me... I will trade you a bunch of stuff plush cash in your favor for it.


----------



## caenlen

Let's say I buy something like Asgard 2 in the future, which hole on my laptop do I plug it into? I know my laptop has a 32 bit ESS Sabre DAC chip built into the headphone jack... but its also a burr brown amp built into same headphone jack and I don't want to mess up my signal... what is that third plugin for? i see headphones, mic, then the 3rd one... what is that sucker for? is that 3rd hole straight for the SABRE DAC? be perfect is so, wouldn't have to buy a dedicated DAC... (temporary solution until I can afford a better one)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Let's say I buy something like Asgard 2 in the future, which hole on my laptop do I plug it into? I know my laptop has a 32 bit ESS Sabre DAC chip built into the headphone jack... but its also a burr brown amp built into same headphone jack and I don't want to mess up my signal... what is that third plugin for? i see headphones, mic, then the 3rd one... what is that sucker for? is that 3rd hole straight for the SABRE DAC? be perfect is so, wouldn't have to buy a dedicated DAC... (temporary solution until I can afford a better one)


What laptop do you have?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What laptop do you have?


Clevo P670HS-G

https://www.cyberpowerpc.com/system/VR_Xplorer_X7HK_GTX1070_G-Sync_Gaming_Laptop


----------



## pez

It'd go into the line out port of your laptop (not sure what the leftmost port is) and you'd connect the Asgard 2/other amp via a 3.5mm to RCA cable.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It'd go into the line out port of your laptop (not sure what the leftmost port is) and you'd connect the Asgard 2/other amp via a 3.5mm to RCA cable.


I confirmed on Clevo forums it is indeed the line out. Does that mean the SABRE DAC built into the laptop will be using that port as well? Would be sweet sweet glory if so. ^^

Edit: I confirmed it to be so.

Edit 2: I grabbed a Magni 2 Uber to go with my line out Sabre DAC 32 Bit on the laptop for $100 shipped on head-fi. Should be a solid setup now. I love my Fulla 1, but I want some High Gain love


----------



## pez

Yep, the line-out is most likely there so you can leave it hooked up to something like speakers (or your DAC) and not have to do a lot of hot-swapping for headphones/headsets. Most likely when speakers or a DAC is plugged into line-out, if you plug in another headset/headphones, it will cut the output of the line-out.

Hope you end up liking the new amp







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, the line-out is most likely there so you can leave it hooked up to something like speakers (or your DAC) and not have to do a lot of hot-swapping for headphones/headsets. Most likely when speakers or a DAC is plugged into line-out, if you plug in another headset/headphones, it will cut the output of the line-out.
> 
> Hope you end up liking the new amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have already owned Magni 2 Uber before, I just want to compare something like Fulla vs something with some wattage behind it with the M1060's, because my only dislike of the M1060's is they are not bright enough (I am a lover of the T90s after all), and Magni 2 Uber is a bright amp.







Might end up being my baller combo, and if I can save money not buying a DAC by using line out, then even better. Thanks for the info, I am excited now.


----------



## pez

Ah so I see







. Well will be interesting to see how you like the combo then







.


----------



## caenlen

It uses the Realtek DAC not the SABRE dac, only the headphone out uses the SABRE dac. bleh. what a bummer.

magni 2 uber arrives in the mail today, and Monolith M1060 arrives May 2nd. ^^ they changed cable from mmcx to 2.5mm dual, fixed the wood cracking issues, fixed some sharp edges, and fixed the headband issues.

say what you want, but Monoprice is one heck of a company, I have never seen an audio company pump out a second run so quickly and actually listen to the community on top of it.


----------



## dainfamous

Are the early adopters able to return their flawed headphones for the upgraded model or are they out $300 wishing they waited to make a purchase?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dainfamous*
> 
> Are the early adopters able to return their flawed headphones for the upgraded model or are they out $300 wishing they waited to make a purchase?


Monoprice allowed them to return it for a refund or as a lot of people like me did, return it and wait until replacement ships out. They are a fantastic company.


----------



## caenlen

oops, just a new amp... sigh

https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/introducing-the-stax-srm-t8000-head-fi-tv.845544/


----------



## pez

Jesus when did Head-Fi get a facelift....the site just looks so flashy and less serious now...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Jesus when did Head-Fi get a facelift....the site just looks so flashy and less serious now...


Also, it is really really hard to PM someone now... even in trade forums... :/

I really hate the new design.

selling my fidelio x1's if anyone is interested https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/fs-philips-fidelio-x1-mint-condition-original-cable-box-too.845565/#post-13454234


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Jesus when did Head-Fi get a facelift....the site just looks so flashy and less serious now...


Yeah, the new site design over there is atrocious.

Also the revisions Monoprice turned out for the M1060s are making really hard to resist the temptation to buy a pair, especially since I don't have any planar magnetics yet.


----------



## pez

I wish I was spending all the money I am on GPUs on headphones, but that's a different story







. I'm very eager to hear your guys' impressions on those.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Yeah, the new site design over there is atrocious.


Some functionality seems to be coming back now. I think the main driver is for ad revenue. All the ads are baked right into the site now and there are a lot more of them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Some functionality seems to be coming back now. I think the main driver is for ad revenue. All the ads are baked right into the site now and there are a lot more of them.


It is the future of website design I think, to get around ublock and adblock. Sucks. I only get on head fi about once a week anymore these days though so I am quite happy I still have trusty old OCN... though I do wish we had HTTPS... lol

if anyone recently bought an Asus product, I am doing a giveaway http://www.overclock.net/t/1629062/freebie-dawn-of-war-3-pc-steam-key-giveaway/0_40

on-topic - I bought a second pair of Monoprice 8324's keeping sealed in box with my sealed in box second pair of Pioneer SE-A1000, ah, in 50 years I will still be rockin it nostalgia style!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Some functionality seems to be coming back now. I think the main driver is for ad revenue. All the ads are baked right into the site now and there are a lot more of them.


Blech, ads. Please say they're at least relevant to the site and not obnoxious bandwidth wasters.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Blech, ads. Please say they're at least relevant to the site and not obnoxious bandwidth wasters.


Just go the website and see for yourself. It's so cluttered my eyes want to bleed. Also, when you to browse for sale forums, there is no PM button anymore... you have to click on profile, then go to information tab, then scroll down a page to start a convo with that person... worst designed website in the history of anything. so sad this passed quality control from ADMINS, etc.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Blech, ads. Please say they're at least relevant to the site and not obnoxious bandwidth wasters.


They're all headphones and related, at least.

Personally, when I see a site take measures like this where they bake the ads into the page, I take it as a challenge to find the no-script/uBlock settings that will allow me to use it while blocking maximum ads. If you just leave them out of the way on the sides, I'd probably not bother. But when they start taking over the page, making loud noises, and eating up twice the bandwidth of the page itself, it's war.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> They're all headphones and related, at least.
> 
> Personally, when I see a site take measures like this where they bake the ads into the page, I take it as a challenge to find the no-script/uBlock settings that will allow me to use it while blocking maximum ads. If you just leave them out of the way on the sides, I'd probably not bother. But when they start taking over the page, making loud noises, and eating up twice the bandwidth of the page itself, it's war.


I usually take it as a challenge as well, but on mobile I really wish they'd take a different approach. Too many sites will have blatantly annoyingly large (or worse, full screen popup nag screens) where the ads take up a rather large portion of the screen. Thereeftank is really, really bad for this, doubly so since they'll try to bake ads into the first three posts - on top of the ads on top!


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> oops, just a new amp... sigh
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/introducing-the-stax-srm-t8000-head-fi-tv.845544/


http://www.stax.co.jp/produ/SRMT8000.html

MAX 470VRMS .... huh, that thing has to have >1300V supply rails...... hawaii 800V or so

*Put your bloody fingers innit, will ya?*


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> http://www.stax.co.jp/produ/SRMT8000.html
> 
> MAX 470VRMS .... huh, that thing has to have >1300V supply rails...... hawaii 800V or so
> 
> *Put your bloody fingers innit, will ya?*


feed me power daddy, mmmm nom nom


----------



## Alex132

They're owned by Wikia (like OCN), ergo they have to use Huddler. That is what the change is.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> http://www.stax.co.jp/produ/SRMT8000.html
> 
> MAX 470VRMS .... huh, that thing has to have >1300V supply rails...... hawaii 800V or so
> 
> *Put your bloody fingers innit, will ya?*


Sexy. Although while I'm a solid state guy, I do feel saddened that a hybrid setup doesn't show off the tubes...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sexy. Although while I'm a solid state guy, I do feel saddened that a hybrid setup doesn't show off the tubes...


Agreed, that is one of the benefits of tubes imo.... mmmm that sexy Jolida Glass DAC for example...

edit: I just went to login to head-fi, there was an advert built into the site advertising arabmatchmaking.... head-fi has sunk to a new low... lol quick cash grab site I fear... got greedy, downfall is incoming if they don't lighten up a bit. I know as soon as I sell my Fidelio X1's I am done with it for a bit, I was already done for quite awhile actually, X1's were just a temporary relapse.

Believe in me!









Brad Paisley and Guiness tonight, life is good... memories...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sexy. Although while I'm a solid state guy, I do feel saddened that a hybrid setup doesn't show off the tubes...


One day everyone will be one vacuum tubes again.

Either that, or someone will design a simple discrete circuit.

All I want in life is a straight wire with gain. Is that too much to ask for.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> One day everyone will be one vacuum tubes again.
> 
> Either that, or someone will design a simple discrete circuit.
> 
> All I want in life is a straight wire with gain. Is that too much to ask for.


No idea what any of that means.

But if you know anyone that works at Head-Fi for the love of God tell them they are ruining the community. I went to go buy a DAC in the for sale forums, but you can not even PM the topic creator anymore... I just, I have no words. and ads for ADHD and ads for dating services... god its all so cluttered... i seriously am about to rage quit.

SOMEONE BUY MY FIDELIO X1'S SO I CAN DELETE HEAD FI BOOKMARK gah loooks like ebay is my last hope


----------



## TheReciever

Why bother with Head Fi when I can ask people here?


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sexy. Although while I'm a solid state guy, I do feel saddened that a hybrid setup doesn't show off the tubes...


Have any STAX amps had visible tubes?
I know exotic stuff like the BHSE and some of Kevin Gilmore's amps do, but I think all STAX tube amps have had them on the inside of the case.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Agreed, that is one of the benefits of tubes imo.... mmmm that sexy Jolida Glass DAC for example...
> 
> edit: I just went to login to head-fi, there was an advert built into the site advertising arabmatchmaking.... head-fi has sunk to a new low... lol quick cash grab site I fear... got greedy, downfall is incoming if they don't lighten up a bit. I know as soon as I sell my Fidelio X1's I am done with it for a bit, I was already done for quite awhile actually, X1's were just a temporary relapse.
> 
> Believe in me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Paisley and Guiness tonight, life is good... memories...


Maybe they can see your browsing history and target adds?
I just looked - I have the side-banner for IEMs (like thats ever going to happen) and the Jerry Harvey audio down the bottom, below some blank / empty squares proclaiming they are the site sponsors.
ABP and Addguard on Chrome is making it at least tolerable for me.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sexy. Although while I'm a solid state guy, I do feel saddened that a hybrid setup doesn't show off the tubes...


Meh, i dunno if any noval tubes are eyecandy, most not.
But look at VT25,2A3, AD1,PX4, 300B, 845, STC4212 etc they are eyecatchers, worth to throw pair of eyeballs on them. Some are PITA to implement, but worth the effort
Directly heated triodes are different animals, in linearity sense too

Stax got pissed (maybe) because people on forums bashing their amps for centuries..
_**ENUFF!** Gunna crank up dat amp´s voltage, ´till ur head explodes_


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No idea what any of that means.
> 
> But if you know anyone that works at Head-Fi for the love of God tell them they are ruining the community. I went to go buy a DAC in the for sale forums, but you can not even PM the topic creator anymore... I just, I have no words. and ads for ADHD and ads for dating services... god its all so cluttered... i seriously am about to rage quit.
> 
> SOMEONE BUY MY FIDELIO X1'S SO I CAN DELETE HEAD FI BOOKMARK gah loooks like ebay is my last hope


In a typical solid state amp, the amplification is handled by something called an op-amp ( you probably already know this ). An op amp is nothing more than a circuit on a chip.

The issue with op amps is that they generally aren't designed for audio use. They are utilitarian chips designed for industrial amplification. For one reason or another they tend to not sound very natural or spacious.

A discrete circuit doesn't use any chips. The op amps are replaced with a series of diodes and resistors. This allows for two things. 1: You can control the actual circuit topology to better suit your intended application. 2: you can choose the quality of the parts that go into the circuit.

The best way to put it is this. Opamp based SS amps is like trying to make chocolate chip cookies from frozen cookie dough you buy at the grocery store. It will work. They might taste ok. But a discrete circuit is like making cookies from scratch. You can control the recipe and the overall flavor of the cookie.

The obvious issue with a discrete circuit is that it is more complicated, more expensive, and takes up a lot more room on a circuit board which makes the amp bigger overall.

As for the straight wire with gain thing, it is actually a quote from a guy named quad. He made really high end tube amps long long ago and he said the perfect amplifier is a straight wire with gain.

Gain is a measurement of amplification. So what he was basically saying is that he wants a magical piece of wire that can amplify a signal with 0 parts in between to degrade the sound.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I know as soon as I sell my Fidelio X1's I am done with it for a bit, I was already done for quite awhile actually, X1's were just a temporary relapse.


Caenlen realizes hes had a relapse and rights his course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I went to go buy a DAC in the for sale forums


Nevermind, same old Caenlen. lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Meh, i dunno if any noval tubes are eyecandy, most not.
> But look at VT25,2A3, AD1,PX4, 300B, 845, STC4212 etc they are eyecatchers, worth to throw pair of eyeballs on them. Some are PITA to implement, but worth the effort
> Directly heated triodes are different animals, in linearity sense too
> 
> Stax got pissed (maybe) because people on forums bashing their amps for centuries..
> _**ENUFF!** Gunna crank up dat amp´s voltage, ´till ur head explodes_


I like you. You should post more often.









Speaking of the 2a3, I am really thinking about changing my amp from a 6l6 to a directly coupled 2a3 design.

This will be interesting.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Have any STAX amps had visible tubes?
> I know exotic stuff like the BHSE and some of Kevin Gilmore's amps do, but I think all STAX tube amps have had them on the inside of the case.


No idea. I'm mainly solid state because then I don't have to worry about things wearing down if I forget to turn them off (my AudioGD NFB-11 hasn't been turned off for... A while







). Stax is also something I've barely paid any attention to due to price tag in combination with not having done any research on such stuff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Maybe they can see your browsing history and target adds?
> I just looked - I have the side-banner for IEMs (like thats ever going to happen) and the Jerry Harvey audio down the bottom, below some blank / empty squares proclaiming they are the site sponsors.
> ABP and Addguard on Chrome is making it at least tolerable for me.


All I've gotten the past three days for ads on sites with them? Kuroishi Goiten and Monoprice. Two sites I checked out ONCE. Although I kept Kuroishi up for a while because man their shogi and go boards are sooooooooo sexy. As are their go stones.

Bloody annoying when some sites will have EIGHT of the same ad though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Meh, i dunno if any noval tubes are eyecandy, most not.
> But look at VT25,2A3, AD1,PX4, 300B, 845, STC4212 etc they are eyecatchers, worth to throw pair of eyeballs on them. Some are PITA to implement, but worth the effort
> Directly heated triodes are different animals, in linearity sense too
> 
> Stax got pissed (maybe) because people on forums bashing their amps for centuries..
> _**ENUFF!** Gunna crank up dat amp´s voltage, ´till ur head explodes_


All I know is tubes make good distortion circuits, but I prefer spring reverb based ones like the Tellun Neural Agonizer because I'm weird.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> No idea. I'm mainly solid state because then I don't have to worry about things wearing down if I forget to turn them off (my AudioGD NFB-11 hasn't been turned off for... A while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Lol. Tubes themselves really don't care if they are left on or not.

There are some amps that don't like to be left on without being hooked up to any sort of load (speaker, headphones, etc), but your basic hybrids and SE output transformer coupled amps are perfectly fine.

The only type I don't know about is OTL. And the only reason I am not sure is that I know exceedingly little about OTL amps.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spork13*
> 
> Maybe they can see your browsing history and target adds?
> I just looked - I have the side-banner for IEMs (like thats ever going to happen) and the Jerry Harvey audio down the bottom, below some blank / empty squares proclaiming they are the site sponsors.
> ABP and Addguard on Chrome is making it at least tolerable for me.


I have the same ads as you, but go to homepage of head-fi, then on home page click login... thats when the dicey ads started showing up. its not on the homepage itself, its buried in the less used parts of the website.

has nothing to do with my history as i have security you can't even imagine DD including many regedits to win 10 itself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Fostex TH-X00 with detachable cable mod and E-MU ebony cups


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Fostex TH-X00 with detachable cable mod and E-MU ebony cups






So, can you compare to them to your TH-X00 mahagony and give us a review of the comparison here? gimme gimme gimme


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> So, can you compare to them to your TH-X00 mahagony and give us a review of the comparison here? gimme gimme gimme


In due time. Cleaning up house for guests.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> As for the straight wire with gain thing, it is actually a quote from a guy named quad. He made really high end tube amps long long ago and he said the perfect amplifier is a straight wire with gain.
> 
> Gain is a measurement of amplification. So what he was basically saying is that he wants a magical piece of wire that can amplify a signal with 0 parts in between to degrade the sound.


Absolute linear device does not yet exist, even today in advanced era. Today´s transistors are not straight enough, quite a curvature. DHT are closest to ideal amplification device.








Devices which got most praise for sound...are...directly heated triodes from old era designs 1920...1940.
I see a diy made preamps with "01A" tube surrounded by modern components and circuitry. Signal amplification is done just by tube, rest is for support. People swear that is best preamp they listened. https://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/029/0/01A.pdf

http://vinylsavor.blogspot.sk/2013/10/tube-of-month-ux201a.html nice blog

Globe glass is older date, for example mica spacers were not used, just a glass internals. This is ~1925







Globes are hot stuff on ebay. Lovely 2A3 design comes from 1932, 300B is from 1938. Noval socket since 1950´s, octal early ~1940´s

The 4212 i mentioned before







http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/4212e.pdf filament alone sucks 84W
SE 1500V amp, hefty 50W output (anode supply 255W+filament 84W = *339W consumption* ~15% efficiency):


----------



## silvrr

Modi Multibit arrived today finally. FedEx lost the first one. If a black zDAC came up at a decent price I would be tempted but this little box has a great sound.

The Jot was a great all in one be box for my bedside rig and took up less space on my night stand but this combo is so much fun to listen to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Absolute linear device does not yet exist, even today in advanced era. Today´s transistors are not straight enough, quite a curvature. DHT are closest to ideal amplification device.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devices which got most praise for sound...are...directly heated triodes from old era designs 1920...1940.
> I see a diy made preamps with "01A" tube surrounded by modern components and circuitry. Signal amplification is done just by tube, rest is for support. People swear that is best preamp they listened. https://frank.pocnet.net/sheets/029/0/01A.pdf
> 
> http://vinylsavor.blogspot.sk/2013/10/tube-of-month-ux201a.html nice blog
> 
> Globe glass is older date, for example mica spacers were not used, just a glass internals. This is ~1925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Globes are hot stuff on ebay. Lovely 2A3 design comes from 1932, 300B is from 1938. Noval socket since 1950´s, octal early ~1940´s
> 
> The 4212 i mentioned before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/4212e.pdf filament alone sucks 84W
> SE 1500V amp, hefty 50W output (anode supply 255W+filament 84W = *339W consumption* ~15% efficiency):


Oh believe me I know.

The whole straight wire with gain thing is more of a design philosophy and I was kind of making a joke of it.

But yeah, you hit the nail on the head with the DHT tube. This is the first time I am hearing about the 01A tube though. It looks reallllly interesting.

It actually looks like a 45 tube with a higher gain factor. I am currently in the process of trying to design the most linear amp I can possibly make, but I am running into issues with the preamp/driver tube.

I want to use a DHT driver tube, but I need one with enough gain where it has enough gain to avoid needing a second gain stage, and enough voltage to swing a 2a3.

I basically want to make a loftin white 2a3 amp with a DHT driver tube.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> 
> 
> Modi Multibit arrived today finally. FedEx lost the first one. If a black zDAC came up at a decent price I would be tempted but this little box has a great sound.
> 
> The Jot was a great all in one be box for my bedside rig and took up less space on my night stand but this combo is so much fun to listen to.


I do have to admit, it is rather gorgeous.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> 
> 
> Modi Multibit arrived today finally. FedEx lost the first one. If a black zDAC came up at a decent price I would be tempted but this little box has a great sound.
> 
> The Jot was a great all in one be box for my bedside rig and took up less space on my night stand but this combo is so much fun to listen to.


I honestly wouldn't bother with the zdac at this point. The zdac is kind of a really good middle ground dac that can allow new audio users to jump into high quality mid-fi for a fairly decent price.

The modi multi bit is breaking into the mid-fi realm, so the zdac wouldn't be a real upgrade.

The jolida glass dac or the timbre tt-1 would be the only reasonable upgrades that I am aware of. Every other upgrade I can think of is $$$$$$


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> But yeah, you hit the nail on the head with the DHT tube. This is the first time I am hearing about the 01A tube though. It looks reallllly interesting.
> 
> It actually looks like a 45 tube with a higher gain factor. I am currently in the process of trying to design the most linear amp I can possibly make, but I am running into issues with the preamp/driver tube.
> 
> I want to use a DHT driver tube, but I need one with enough gain where it has enough gain to avoid needing a second gain stage, and enough voltage to swing a 2a3.
> 
> I basically want to make a loftin white 2a3 amp with a DHT driver tube.


Likely you will need more gain, here are some medium-hi mu DHT.

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/3a-108a.pdf

http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/sheets/144/3/3A-110A.pdf



I do not have info about DHT above µ30, if they exists let me know.


----------



## caenlen

I was never impressed by my Modi Multibit personally, I liked the Modi 2 Uber more than my Multibit, seemed like the Multibit pulled the music away from me a little bit and just a smidge lessened the airiness of female vocals, but at the end of the day this hobby is extremely subjective, ever since I discovered the power of the Type C port, my original Fulla is now knocking all my expectations out of the park.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I honestly wouldn't bother with the zdac at this point. The zdac is kind of a really good middle ground dac that can allow new audio users to jump into high quality mid-fi for a fairly decent price.
> 
> The modi multi bit is breaking into the mid-fi realm, so the zdac wouldn't be a real upgrade.
> 
> The jolida glass dac or the timbre tt-1 would be the only reasonable upgrades that I am aware of. Every other upgrade I can think of is $$$$$$


Yeah, I just have good memories of the zDAC. I was thempted by the Jolida DAC you posted the other day, about the same price as what I got. The size was a bit of a turn off though. I generally only have time to listen at night now and need something that fits on my night stand.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yeah, I just have good memories of the zDAC. I was thempted by the Jolida DAC you posted the other day, about the same price as what I got. The size was a bit of a turn off though. I generally only have time to listen at night now and need something that fits on my night stand.


the jolida actually has a smaller foot print than the zdac. The flip side is that it is a bit taller.

You should be able to fit it on a night stand no problem.

The timbre on the other hand is about the side of a full blown stereo amp. Its almost comically big for a dac.


----------



## caenlen

I think I am insane:

Go online: lot of people agree Monolith M1060 is equal to or better than LCD-2. I buy this M1060, revision 2, even with magni 2 Uber I still prefer sound signature of my SHP-9500 with HM5 leather pads rotated 20 degrees. I have taken the SHP-9500 with me to Europe twice now as my main can, stock earpads its not so great, but yeah looks like it is my endgame after all, I just never thought a $50 headphone would beat a $300 which people said beats a $1000 one.

Now I just need some Mozart FLAC and call it a ending to this hobby, hmm, a bummer. Nothing else left for me to try under $500, even the Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts did not impress me.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I think I am insane:
> 
> Go online: lot of people agree Monolith M1060 is equal to or better than LCD-2. I buy this M1060, revision 2, even with magni 2 Uber I still prefer sound signature of my SHP-9500 with HM5 leather pads rotated 20 degrees. I have taken the SHP-9500 with me to Europe twice now as my main can, stock earpads its not so great, but yeah looks like it is my endgame after all, I just never thought a $50 headphone would beat a $300 which people said beats a $1000 one.
> 
> Now I just need some Mozart FLAC and call it a ending to this hobby, hmm, a bummer. Nothing else left for me to try under $500, even the Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts did not impress me.


You are making me want to buy a pair of these Philips phones lol

... I do already have the HM5's... damn you temptation..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> You are making me want to buy a pair of these Philips phones lol
> 
> ... I do already have the HM5's... damn you temptation..


I just posted my first review on Head-Fi ever, and you guessed it, its on the SHP-9500's. Newegg has them for $55 usually 24/7.

https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/philips-shp9500.20549/reviews its the one with this title ""Earpads and amp/dac pairing are a game changer"


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I just posted my first review on Head-Fi ever, and you guessed it, its on the SHP-9500's. Newegg has them for $55 usually 24/7.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/f/showcase/philips-shp9500.20549/reviews its the one with this title ""Earpads and amp/dac pairing are a game changer"


Nooo stop it!, my wallet can't take it!

Even if I did cave in turns out Newegg won't ship the to Australia.. Regardless of me having ordered tons of items from them direct from the US.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Nooo stop it!, my wallet can't take it!
> 
> Even if I did cave in turns out Newegg won't ship the to Australia.. Regardless of me having ordered tons of items from them direct from the US.


Well the Fiio K1 amp/dac at $40 and the SHP-9500S at $55 plus you laready own HM5 leather... under $100 and you have something that can compete with the big boys. (imo anyway) honestly what a lot of people don't tell you in this world is that there some huge HUGE diminishing returns the more $$$$ you spend. Maybe try Ebay, I don't know mate.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well the Fiio K1 amp/dac at $40 and the SHP-9500S at $55 plus you laready own HM5 leather... under $100 and you have something that can compete with the big boys. (imo anyway) honestly what a lot of people don't tell you in this world is that there some huge HUGE diminishing returns the more $$$$ you spend. Maybe try Ebay, I don't know mate.


Haha... I already have a fiio amp/dac too








Its the e10, no idea if its better or worse.. Honestly I never use it as my headphones are constantly connected to my audio interface...shame I know.

I will have a bit more of a look around the interwebs, but it looks like around $110 seems to be the going price (in AUD) which is even cheaper than my current phones..

I might have to buy a pair and leave them connected to my amp/dac and just leave my others connected to the interface lol


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Haha... I already have a fiio amp/dac too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the e10, no idea if its better or worse.. Honestly I never use it as my headphones are constantly connected to my audio interface...shame I know.
> 
> I will have a bit more of a look around the interwebs, but it looks like around $110 seems to be the going price (in AUD) which is even cheaper than my current phones..
> 
> I might have to buy a pair and leave them connected to my amp/dac and just leave my others connected to the interface lol


If you're in Australia check out the classified section of the forums at stereo [dot] net [dot] au







. Besides my PC upgrade that's where my wallet has taken damage over the the last few years







. Though my head-fi upgrades are done with... I am still tempted by speakers







.

Edit: definitely use the Tapatalk app with notifications on if you are actively looking for something that way you don't miss out if it comes up - saw Schiit gear sell in under 10 minutes before







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Haha... I already have a fiio amp/dac too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the e10, no idea if its better or worse.. Honestly I never use it as my headphones are constantly connected to my audio interface...shame I know.
> 
> I will have a bit more of a look around the interwebs, but it looks like around $110 seems to be the going price (in AUD) which is even cheaper than my current phones..
> 
> I might have to buy a pair and leave them connected to my amp/dac and just leave my others connected to the interface lol


e10k is plenty fine yes









$110 Aud to uUSD is $82... honestly thats not bad, surely the store you would buy it from has a return policy? give it a shot for 7 days







if its not for you refund. pretty sure it will run circles around anything you own though, once you pop on those hM5 leathers especially, dont forget to rotate them 20 degree so it looks like elf ears as i said in the review. it really does increase the soundstage a notch


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Likely you will need more gain, here are some medium-hi mu DHT.
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/3a-108a.pdf
> 
> http://www.mif.pg.gda.pl/homepages/frank/sheets/144/3/3A-110A.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have info about DHT above µ30, if they exists let me know.


Thats one of the least informative data sheets I have ever seen lol.

Right now, I am kind of thinking about a 300b output, a 26 driver and either an 01A or a second 26 preamp.

I found this amp last night and I just about cried. 




Do want


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> If you're in Australia check out the classified section of the forums at stereo [dot] net [dot] au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Besides my PC upgrade that's where my wallet has taken damage over the the last few years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Though my head-fi upgrades are done with... I am still tempted by speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: definitely use the Tapatalk app with notifications on if you are actively looking for something that way you don't miss out if it comes up - saw Schiit gear sell in under 10 minutes before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice one man I will definitely check them out, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> e10k is plenty fine yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $110 Aud to uUSD is $82... honestly thats not bad, surely the store you would buy it from has a return policy? give it a shot for 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if its not for you refund. pretty sure it will run circles around anything you own though, once you pop on those hM5 leathers especially, dont forget to rotate them 20 degree so it looks like elf ears as i said in the review. it really does increase the soundstage a notch


Sadly we don't have the luxury of a return process here, as change of mind isn't classed as a valid reason to return in Australian consumer law.

That being said I'm just going to buy a pair on pay day regardless








Have not seen a single negative review for these things, It looks like you backed a winner good sir.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Nice one man I will definitely check them out, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly we don't have the luxury of a return process here, as change of mind isn't classed as a valid reason to return in Australian consumer law.
> 
> That being said I'm just going to buy a pair on pay day regardless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not seen a single negative review for these things, It looks like you backed a winner good sir.






The fact you have the HM5 pads and an E10k already is also a great positive in your favor, I think you will enjoy very much, try them stock first.









The earpads come off easy, grab it from any side or top or bottom and just pull really really hard, and they pop right off, and they pop right back on, and HM5 will just wrap around the entire can, you do not need any sort of adapter.







Looking forward to your impressions of it.

I am really surprised Australia has a no return policy law, that is crazy to me, I return stuff all the time for like a decade now, lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Though I have pretty decent portable gear in the HFM HM901s and Fiio X3 II + Tube Amp BL-2, I find myself receaching for my LG V20 + Senfer 4in1 out of sheer convenience. With its Sabre implemented DAC and amp sections, I find it a very good AiO 'audio player'. Unfortunately, I've had my V20 pinched (partly my fault, was so careless) so I was left with just my dedicated portable gear or my Sony Xperia Z5P.....believe me, after the V20, other phone audio simply do not match up.

I had no choice to to score another phone that has good audio implementation and great screen, I'd thought of getting a Samsung S8/S8+ but wasn't convinced that it had an audio section that could match LG's. I decided on a G6 since I saw no point in getting a V20 (both have the same audio section) since the 18:9 screen ratio of the G6 looks so sexy. So I went out and got it, couldn't be more pleased as the G6 has a similar screen ratio to the S8 (LG G6 18:9 to Samsung S8 18.5:9) but with a better DAC/amp in the latter. As usual, bought a couple of Spigen cases and a 200GB mSD card to fill with movies and audio tracks (some of which are DSD tracks, these are huge). Oh yeah, bought a couple of One Punch Man manga to complete my collection (still waiting for vol 12 to be available here).



The main reason why I'd gotten the G6 over the S8/S8+...


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Though I have pretty decent portable gear in the HFM HM901s and Fiio X3 II + Tube Amp BL-2, I find myself receaching for my LG V20 + Senfer 4in1 out of sheer convenience. With its Sabre implemented DAC and amp sections, I find it a very good AiO 'audio player'. Unfortunately, I've had my V20 pinched (partly my fault, was so careless) so I was left with just my dedicated portable gear or my Sony Xperia Z5P.....believe me, after the V20, other phone audio simply do not match up.
> 
> I had no choice to to score another phone that has good audio implementation and great screen, I'd thought of getting a Samsung S8/S8+ but wasn't convinced that it had an audio section that could match LG's. I decided on a G6 since I saw no point in getting a V20 (both have the same audio section) since the 18:9 screen ratio of the G6 looks so sexy. So I went out and got it, couldn't be more pleased as the G6 has a similar screen ratio to the S8 (LG G6 18:9 to Samsung S8 18.5:9) but with a better DAC/amp in the latter. As usual, bought a couple of Spigen cases and a 200GB mSD card to fill with movies and audio tracks (some of which are DSD tracks, these are huge). Oh yeah, bought a couple of One Punch Man manga to complete my collection (still waiting for vol 12 to be available here).
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason why I'd gotten the G6 over the S8/S8+...


I have a ZTE Axon 7 Mini - cost me $199, has OLED and a 32 bit SABRE dac as well









edit: I just noticed you bought the 200gb sandisk ultra, funny because about 15 hours ago my 128gb sandisk ultra mircosd died on me, won't read and windows scan and fix won't fix w.e is wrong with it either, really bummed, was enjoying my OLED movies.


----------



## rathborne

@HL2-4-Life, the One Punch Man issues were the first thing I noticed though I thought they were DVD covers







.


----------



## pietro sk

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thats one of the least informative data sheets I have ever seen lol.
> 
> Right now, I am kind of thinking about a 300b output, a 26 driver and either an 01A or a second 26 preamp.
> 
> I found this amp last night and I just about cried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do want


10Y/VT25 has enough balls to drive interstage tx.
I´ve been calculating it as Stax endstage, it was doable with my tx i have. (windings connect differently)
But limited to medium/low volumes. It could be sweet for jazz.. (according to harmonics profile)
Prices not low, so i abandoned it.


----------



## Halo_003

I thought you guys might appreciate this. I picked these up from Audeze last week, with the Carbon Fiber headband and the balanced XLR cable (which I don't have quite yet). I am coming to them from a set of Denon D2000 that have MrSpeakers pads and a detachable cable mod, and a pair of Sennheiser HD598. Source is a Schiit Jotunheim with the DAC module.

I am not big into audiophile terminology so it is somewhat hard for me to describe the sound signature, but the experience is unlike any other headphone I have ever tried. The X's do have a lot of sound leakage, anyone in the same room can hear them, but probably because of that (I feel) they have an amazingly large sound stage. With movies in particular, it really doesn't sound like sitting listening to headphones so much as it does sitting in a theatre with sound all around. With that said, I felt that the X's also have an incredible ability to reproduce vocals and highs. The bass extension is quite incredible, even more so given that I am coming from the D2000's which have quite a bit of bass and rumble. On the X's, it just feels more full and impressive. Perhaps it is due to the massive gulf in price, or the planar magnetic drivers on the X, I am not sure.

The carbon fiber headband, which is somewhat expensive, makes them incredibly comfortable, and it looks awesome in my opinion with the black build. I ordered it honestly because I thought it looked cooler than the stock headband, but I found the stock headband very uncomfortable so I am glad I did. The build quality is premium all around, from the braided wire on the stock 6.3mm cable to the aluminum construction. I ordered them in part because they have a 30 day return period on direct orders, and I wanted to see if the difference was really worth it to me. I will not be sending them back.









edit: I forgot to mention, the rugged carry case is the coolest packaging I have ever received something in.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have a ZTE Axon 7 Mini - cost me $199, has OLED and a 32 bit SABRE dac as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just noticed you bought the 200gb sandisk ultra, funny because about 15 hours ago my 128gb sandisk ultra mircosd died on me, won't read and windows scan and fix won't fix w.e is wrong with it either, really bummed, was enjoying my OLED movies.


Oh I know the ZTE Axon and a few other cost effective phones have pretty good DAC and such, I actually have to go out and look for it. With brands like Samsung, LG, Sony, and the *eeewwww* iPhones, just about all the shops carry them. I guess it's out, I dislike iPhones, but hey, that's just me.







As for Sandisk mSD cards, I've never had one fail on me before, heck the 128GB Sandisk card in my Sony Z5P is still doing a damn good job, got only about 20GB spare on that card for photos and such, most of it has been filled up with 720P movies and FLAC and DSD tracks.

BTW, the AXON doesn't have OLED, it has AMOLED which is what's used by Samsung. From what I've gathered, OLED is quite pricey and may be founded in high-end phones, though I've not heard of any having it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @HL2-4-Life, the One Punch Man issues were the first thing I noticed though I thought they were DVD covers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh I plan to buy the Bluray edition when it's been made available here, so I guess I have to content myself with just the manga for now. Funny thing about One Punch Man, just about every forum I go to has peeps who have either heard of OPM, or are fans of it, So hoping for season 2 to be shown this year, but at the rate with which the manga is being drawn, props to Murata for working his butt off, I believe season 2 would prolly be shown next year.

Edit - @Halo_003, Audeze has it perfect when it comes to packaging, that case that the can comes in is absolutely awesome, great protection for your precious can as well. I had the LCD2.2 previously, I didn't quite like the Audeze sound (I prefer HFM planar mag implementation/sound but to each his own) but the case was just so cool..


----------



## caenlen

Songs embedded into the website, best PC game music, scroll through and click play. Enjoy, I did.









http://www.pcgamer.com/best-pc-game-music/


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Edit - @Halo_003, Audeze has it perfect when it comes to packaging, that case that the can comes in is absolutely awesome, great protection for your precious can as well. I had the LCD2.2 previously, I didn't quite like the Audeze sound (I prefer HFM planar mag implementation/sound but to each his own) but the case was just so cool..


Considering I have a move from Florida to Illinois coming up, I was really happy to get the rugged case to be able to safely move them. Since I use the carbon fiber headband I keep the stock headband in the case for safe storage.


----------



## caenlen

I spent 3 hours tonight swapping headphones (plus remembering 150+ headphones I have tried so far in life), magni 2 uber + 2nd revision of Monoprice Monolith M1060 - boy it sounds fantastic, it truly does. However here is my wall of fame, sadly the Monolith M1060 is in 3rd place.

*
1st place winner combo: Schiit Fulla 1 (over Type C connection only) paired with Monoprice 8324 (not8323) with Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads - this is my all time favorite setup.

2md place winner combo: Fiio K1 + Philips SHP-9500S + HM5 leather earpads rotated 20 degrees to look like elf ears (there is a reason I do it)

3rd place winner combo: Magni 2 Uber + Monolith M1060*

cheers everyone -1st place winner is the only one coming to Europe with me, unless I can find room to fit my shp-9500s, as much as I love the sweetness of M1060 2nd revision, its just lacking in fun factor (yes, take this to mean I do not like neutral headphones).









If we are basing my wall of fame strictly on female vocals only, then Beyerdynamic T90 is my king and always shall be, unless I can afford STAX someday, but I doubt it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

So swapping mahogany cups for my ebony cups makes my headphones sound like when they used my friend's ebony cups. The bass hits harder and the treble range is smoother, though this does cause the treble range to lose a little bit of micro-details. Bottom line, me likey!


----------



## kevindd992002

What's the best cheap headphones stand that one can buy?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's the best cheap headphones stand that one can buy?


8324's REQUIRE HM5 leather earpads or shure 1540 alcantara to sound great. Also, headphones don't matter, its what pairs best with each headphone, you can give me any headphone and I can probably make it sound good if I find the right amp/dac for it.

Read my post 3 posts up from this one.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 8324's REQUIRE HM5 leather earpads or shure 1540 alcantara to sound great. Also, headphones don't matter, its what pairs best with each headphone, you can give me any headphone and I can probably make it sound good if I find the right amp/dac for it.
> 
> Read my post 3 posts up from this one.


Not sure if you've read my question correctly but I'm asking about STANDS not ear pads


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not sure if you've read my question correctly but I'm asking about STANDS not ear pads


Ah, are you opposed to using a wall headphone stand? I bought these for $2 each on ebay, 3M sticky stuff on back even holds my heavy headphones easy. I have 7 of them hanging up in my room


----------



## Alex132

I just use my monitor or my desk


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Ah, are you opposed to using a wall headphone stand? I bought these for $2 each on ebay, 3M sticky stuff on back even holds my heavy headphones easy. I have 7 of them hanging up in my room


I kinda have mixed feelings about them but I'll see what I can do. Thanks for the suggestion though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I just use my monitor or my desk


That's what I'm doing now. Do you have the on the back of the monitor?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I use an IKEA Rast end/night table. K712's sit next to my AudioGD NFB-11 ^_^


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> What's the best cheap headphones stand that one can buy?


I bought a SilverStone EBA01 Black. Not cheap but not expensive either.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00Y54RXO8/ref=twister_B01MUC6AN2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Really nice build quality, they weigh a tonne. Can hold two headphones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Not sure if you've read my question correctly but I'm asking about STANDS not ear pads


- Spectrum Euro Banana Holder
- FastTrack Garage Hose Hook

Both of those can always be found around $10, sometimes even cheaper.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> - Spectrum Euro Banana Holder
> - FastTrack Garage Hose Hook
> 
> Both of those can always be found around $10, sometimes even cheaper.


wow that banana one is actually kind of sexy lol I may grab that someday, added it to my wishlist, cheers mate


----------



## Farih

Meh







my Audiolabs M-dac is in repair









Shop said it would prolly take a while and got option to wait and they pay for the repair bill or get 700,- euro to buy something else.

This is a great shop and delivers almost everything, they also have a good range of second hand stuff.
Can you guys refer me anything beside's the ones i picked myself ?
I prefer dacs with a good headphone out, line out and a remote if possible.

I made a shortlist of:

1. Audiolabs M-dac+ (tiny upgrade of the standard m-dac i had)
2. Oppo Sonica (no headphone out)
3. Audio-GB NFB29.38 (1 thing that does seem hard to get for this shop)
4. Meridian Prime MQA (no remote)
5. Musical Fidelity M1-HPA (get 325,- back but no remote)

Any other maybe better solutions ?

@Caenlen
Dont know why you got removed from my playlists on spotify, i never have removed a follower myself.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Audiolabs M-dac is in repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop said it would prolly take a while and got option to wait and they pay for the repair bill or get 700,- euro to buy something else.
> 
> This is a great shop and delivers almost everything, they also have a good range of second hand stuff.
> Can you guys prefer me anything beside the things i picked myself ?
> I prefer dacs with a good headphone out, line out and a remote if possible.
> 
> I made a shortlist of:
> 
> 1.Audiolabs M-dac+ (tiny upgrade of the standard m-dac i had)
> 2. Oppo Sonica (no headphone out)
> 3. Audio-GB NFB29.38 (1 thing that does seem hard to get for this shop)
> 4. Meridian Prime MQA (no remote)
> 5. Musical Fidelity M1-HPA (get 325,- back but no remote)
> 
> Any other maybe better solutions ?
> 
> @Caenlen
> Dont know why you got removed from my playlists on spotify, i never have removed a follower myself.






It shows you as an active friend now. So no idea what happened.

Personally Audio-GB or Audio-GD w.e its called, any of their product lineup is hard to get and you have to message the company direct in China to order it. I really want that Audio GD-NFB-11 someday, but doubt if I ever go that route, STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system is only high end I intend to buy.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> It shows you as an active friend now. So no idea what happened.
> 
> Personally Audio-GB or Audio-GD w.e its called, any of their product lineup is hard to get and you have to message the company direct in China to order it. I really want that Audio GD-NFB-11 someday, but doubt if I ever go that route, STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system is only high end I intend to buy.


The NFB 28.39 is the bigger more featured brother of the NFB-11.
Also comes with ES9038 dac chip instead fo the ES9018 chip.

http://www.magnahifi.com/nl/webshop/product/agd_nfb29-38

But dont think the shop i go to can deliver it


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> It shows you as an active friend now. So no idea what happened.
> 
> Personally Audio-GB or Audio-GD w.e its called, any of their product lineup is hard to get and you have to message the company direct in China to order it. I really want that Audio GD-NFB-11 someday, but doubt if I ever go that route, STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system is only high end I intend to buy.


I suspect it's because if they don't log onto the desktop client it auto hides you. Does it to my husband on my list all the time, since he mainly listens via mobile.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> The NFB 28.39 is the bigger more featured brother of the NFB-11.
> Also comes with ES9038 dac chip instead fo the ES9018 chip.
> 
> http://www.magnahifi.com/nl/webshop/product/agd_nfb29-38
> 
> But dont think the shop i go to can deliver it


I want the bigger NFB myself, but at the moment I don't have any headphones that would necessarily benefit from it, aaaaaand it won't fit on the "desk" I have my NFB-11 on. Oh well, guess it's still the Gustard whatchamacallit for me. A20H. Since it fits, and is rather sexy.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Audiolabs M-dac is in repair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shop said it would prolly take a while and got option to wait and they pay for the repair bill or get 700,- euro to buy something else.
> 
> This is a great shop and delivers almost everything, they also have a good range of second hand stuff.
> Can you guys refer me anything beside's the ones i picked myself ?
> I prefer dacs with a good headphone out, line out and a remote if possible.
> 
> I made a shortlist of:
> 
> 1. Audiolabs M-dac+ (tiny upgrade of the standard m-dac i had)
> 2. Oppo Sonica (no headphone out)
> 3. Audio-GB NFB29.38 (1 thing that does seem hard to get for this shop)
> 4. Meridian Prime MQA (no remote)
> 5. Musical Fidelity M1-HPA (get 325,- back but no remote)
> 
> Any other maybe better solutions ?
> 
> @Caenlen
> Dont know why you got removed from my playlists on spotify, i never have removed a follower myself.


Weren't you in arizona at one point? Either you were in the US at one point, or I am just being stupid.

Anyways. Before we start spitting out random dac suggestions, lets see if we can't do some simply diagnostics on your dac.

Take off the cover and remove the pcb main board from the chassis. Take GOOD QUALITY PICTURES of the dac board and capacitors. Here are some pics of some things you want to keep an eye out for.

Here are some blown capacitors



Here is a picture of a burnt resistor. Really any browning or any discoloration will tell you that there is a bad resistor.



And finally we have an IC chip with a hole in the center. This is the result of an IC chip burning up and having the smoke build up pressure to a point where it punches a little hole in the envelope.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> So swapping mahogany cups for my ebony cups makes my headphones sound like when they used my friend's ebony cups. The bass hits harder and the treble range is smoother, though this does cause the treble range to lose a little bit of micro-details. Bottom line, me likey!


Speaking E-MU.

I cannot stress how far to stay away from this company.

My friend is still dealing with them to get his headphones fixed.

They took a ridiculously long time to pick up the RMA (they legitimately preferred to send someone to pick up the headphones instead of letting my friend do this all through FedEX himself). So now that they finally have the headphones (after telling him to try and find someone to fix them locally), they told him that they want $80 to send him a new set of headphones or they can fix it for $20. This company is absolutely atrocious as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Speaking E-MU.
> 
> I cannot stress how far to stay away from this company.
> 
> My friend is still dealing with them to get his headphones fixed.
> 
> They took a ridiculously long time to pick up the RMA (they legitimately preferred to send someone to pick up the headphones instead of letting my friend do this all through FedEX himself). So now that they finally have the headphones (after telling him to try and find someone to fix them locally), they told him that they want $80 to send him a new set of headphones or they can fix it for $20. This company is absolutely atrocious as far as I'm concerned.


My friend had some QA issues with his E-MU Teaks as well; faulty cable and cracked Teak cup. They sent him a cable the first time and when his cup cracked, they paid for priority shipping to have him send it back to Singapore and then upgraded him to Ebony cups per his request. He is still waiting for them to be shipped back though. Was your friend reaching out to Chan directly?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> My friend had some QA issues with his E-MU Teaks as well; faulty cable and cracked Teak cup. They sent him a cable the first time and when his cup cracked, they paid for priority shipping to have him send it back to Singapore and then upgraded him to Ebony cups per his request. He is still waiting for them to be shipped back though. Was your friend reaching out to Chan directly?


Yep, he's speaking with Chan. I'm not sure why he's being given the grief he's gotten, but as far as what they are doing to him....scam artists.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep, he's speaking with Chan. I'm not sure why he's being given the grief he's gotten, but as far as what they are doing to him....scam artists.


It usually works both ways, Chan has probably been scammed one to many times from bad consumers, and so unfortunately now he takes it out on legit consumers, cause really it is a guessing game at the end of the day. This is why I keep my business only with major companies and not small ones, the process is more scientific and less human emotion based.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It usually works both ways, Chan has probably been scammed one to many times from bad consumers, and so unfortunately now he takes it out on legit consumers, cause really it is a guessing game at the end of the day. This is why I keep my business only with major companies and not small ones, the process is more scientific and less human emotion based.


Yeah, I've seen the email correspondence myself and I just cannot recommend them based on that. It's unfortunate, but my friend may have to end up going to his CC company to resolve matters or at least 'inspire confidence' into Chan.


----------



## caenlen

I can't do it my brothers.

I can't do it.

I can't refund the Monolith M1060.

It is mine brothers.

The sweet sweet OST FLAC washes over my body and ears.

I raise the hood of my cloak and walk away now brothers, and the M1060 Revision 2 remains on my head. It is mine. It is coming to Europe, sweet sweet massive Planar Magnetic sex.


----------



## pez

Inb4 TSA thinks it's a bomb because of the magnets.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Inb4 TSA thinks it's a bomb because of the magnets.


Yes, I keep forgetting how ignorant this country has become, what a bummer. Sigh, I guess I will have to educate the TSA on proper sounding headphones, lest they keep using their $5 panasonic earbuds and I weep for them at night at how low their IQ's have become.


----------



## caenlen

Sweden audio invention, music made with marbles ~ freaking amazing. and vintage headphones to boot.


----------



## Blze001

Picked up a cool old-school pair of cans for $40 today. Stanton Dynaphase Sixty. These things are ******* huge. Construction makes them effectively the 1970's version of the HA-SZ1000: separate woofer and tweeter.





Sound wise, they're pretty standard 1970's fare: very mid happy, but the separate tweeter and woofer gives some pretty good highs and lows.

Gonna be doing a few mods to see what I can get out of 'em, they need dampening in the cups really bad, it sounds like I'm in an auditorium. Probably try some blu-tack on the vents and pack some cotton in the cups to absorb some of that. Also I'm willing to bet the stock '70's vintage capacitor is pretty well knackered, so I'll swap that out. The pads are kinda flat too, but still pretty comfortable. I might try some HM5 pads, or just stuff more cotton balls under the existing pleather to puff it up a bit.

Really cool cans, though.


----------



## HZCH

Hi people !

I started to listen to music again on my PC, and it sounds like *****. Low frequency hissing, absent mids and highs, my Koss Porta Pro are ripping my hairs, and I only have a mITX motherboard so a PCIE soundcard is a no-no...

I would like to buy a DAC amplifier to bypass the onboard audio, like a Fiio E10K: it's cheap, and it looks like it produces a good sound... I still have to decide which headphones to buy, I'm gonna test some, but I can't put more than 150$ on those.

So, *I need your advice*: which DAC with headphone amplifier could I get for less than 100-110ish€?

[edit] I'm not planning on listening on speakers, as I don't have much space...


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Picked up a cool old-school pair of cans for $40 today. Stanton Dynaphase Sixty. These things are ******* huge. Construction makes them effectively the 1970's version of the HA-SZ1000: separate woofer and tweeter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sound wise, they're pretty standard 1970's fare: very mid happy, but the separate tweeter and woofer gives some pretty good highs and lows.
> 
> Gonna be doing a few mods to see what I can get out of 'em, they need dampening in the cups really bad, it sounds like I'm in an auditorium. Probably try some blu-tack on the vents and pack some cotton in the cups to absorb some of that. Also I'm willing to bet the stock '70's vintage capacitor is pretty well knackered, so I'll swap that out. The pads are kinda flat too, but still pretty comfortable. I might try some HM5 pads, or just stuff more cotton balls under the existing pleather to puff it up a bit.
> 
> Really cool cans, though.


V. cool cans!
I don't think "Pleather" was a thing is the '70's - would be real leather, or vinyl I'm guessing.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hi people !
> 
> I started to listen to music again on my PC, and it sounds like *****. Low frequency hissing, absent mids and highs, my Koss Porta Pro are ripping my hairs, and I only have a mITX motherboard so a PCIE soundcard is a no-no...
> 
> I would like to buy a DAC amplifier to bypass the onboard audio, like a Fiio E10K: it's cheap, and it looks like it produces a good sound... I still have to decide which headphones to buy, I'm gonna test some, but I can't put more than 150$ on those.
> 
> So, *I need your advice*: which DAC with headphone amplifier could I get for less than 100-110ish€?
> 
> [edit] I'm not planning on listening on speakers, as I don't have much space...


Audioqeust Dragonfly Black
SMSL VMV V2
Micca OriGen+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect it's because if they don't log onto the desktop client it auto hides you. Does it to my husband on my list all the time, since he mainly listens via mobile.
> I want the bigger NFB myself, but at the moment I don't have any headphones that would necessarily benefit from it, aaaaaand it won't fit on the "desk" I have my NFB-11 on. Oh well, guess it's still the Gustard whatchamacallit for me. A20H. Since it fits, and is rather sexy.


OMG that Gustard A20H is rather sexy to, another one to put on my shortlist lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Weren't you in arizona at one point? Either you were in the US at one point, or I am just being stupid.
> 
> Anyways. Before we start spitting out random dac suggestions, lets see if we can't do some simply diagnostics on your dac.
> 
> Take off the cover and remove the pcb main board from the chassis. Take GOOD QUALITY PICTURES of the dac board and capacitors. Here are some pics of some things you want to keep an eye out for.
> 
> Here are some blown capacitors
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of a burnt resistor. Really any browning or any discoloration will tell you that there is a bad resistor.
> 
> 
> 
> And finally we have an IC chip with a hole in the center. This is the result of an IC chip burning up and having the smoke build up pressure to a point where it punches a little hole in the envelope.


Thanks for this but my unit will be fixed for free or i get my money back.
I have no problem fiddling with electronics but when its still under some form of warranty its not worth the effort imo.

My preffered audio shop sadly cant deliver Audio-GD









My new shortlist now is:

1. Burson Conductor V2+
2. Oppo Sonica
3. Gustard A20H
4. Teac UD-503
5. Meridian Prime MQA

*Anything to add or maybe even delete from this list ?*


----------



## caenlen

@Farih I would aim for that Gustard A20H personally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hi people !
> 
> I started to listen to music again on my PC, and it sounds like *****. Low frequency hissing, absent mids and highs, my Koss Porta Pro are ripping my hairs, and I only have a mITX motherboard so a PCIE soundcard is a no-no...
> 
> I would like to buy a DAC amplifier to bypass the onboard audio, like a Fiio E10K: it's cheap, and it looks like it produces a good sound... I still have to decide which headphones to buy, I'm gonna test some, but I can't put more than 150$ on those.
> 
> So, *I need your advice*: which DAC with headphone amplifier could I get for less than 100-110ish€?
> 
> [edit] I'm not planning on listening on speakers, as I don't have much space...


http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/schiit-fulla-2-dac-headphone-amp.html and if your motherboard has a Type C port, by a Type C to mini usb cable, because Type C gets rid of all hiss on any amp I have ever tried (those amps I tried all had hiss over regular USB) Type C = God Port


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Farih I would aim for that Gustard A20H personally.


Why pick the Gustard above the others on the list if i may ask ?

Leaning towards the Burson V2+ or the Oppo Sonica myself.
The Burson because of the awesome build quality (well its looks amazingly build, dunno if it actually is)
Or the Oppo Sonica for its 4x Sabre 9038 setup


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hi people !
> 
> I started to listen to music again on my PC, and it sounds like *****. Low frequency hissing, absent mids and highs, my Koss Porta Pro are ripping my hairs, and I only have a mITX motherboard so a PCIE soundcard is a no-no...
> 
> I would like to buy a DAC amplifier to bypass the onboard audio, like a Fiio E10K: it's cheap, and it looks like it produces a good sound... I still have to decide which headphones to buy, I'm gonna test some, but I can't put more than 150$ on those.
> 
> So, *I need your advice*: which DAC with headphone amplifier could I get for less than 100-110ish€?
> 
> [edit] I'm not planning on listening on speakers, as I don't have much space...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Farih I would aim for that Gustard A20H personally.
> http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/schiit-fulla-2-dac-headphone-amp.html and if your motherboard has a Type C port, by a Type C to mini usb cable, because Type C gets rid of all hiss on any amp I have ever tried (those amps I tried all had hiss over regular USB) Type C = God Port


I'll second this one. The Fulla 2 will be a very good step in the right direction. Well worth its' price, IMO.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

First and foremost, went to Head-Fi to check out specs on the A20H, and omg it's eye bleedingly bright... Like PAINFULLY bright, and with a vomit-like colour header. Such a pity, because the old colours were nice, classic, and most importantly of all didn't zorch my eyeballs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> OMG that Gustard A20H is rather sexy to, another one to put on my shortlist lol.


Yeah, it is a rather sexy unit... And apparently pairs quite well with the K712's according to a lot of reports. I'm quite happy with my AudioGD NFB-11, but eventually it would be nice to get my paws on the Gustard because it was the original one I was looking at, eventually I'll be setting up a second listening position over at my audio/BOINC/djing/writing rig and I'd rather it be the AudioGD NFB-11 instead of my O2+ODAC Rev.B. it's a nice little box, but that tiny knob attached to what feels like a rather scratchy and unresponsive pot (especially compared to the AudioGD's).... Let's just say I don't have any lost love for it







I'd consider a tube amp for the secondary listening area, but I don't know if I want to put a tube amp right next to my benching rig - something about subzero stuff (namely dry ice in a few splashes of acetone) and hot components being something I'd rather not experiment with. Given that it'll be my HD 600's going over there, I'm contemplating the whole tube idea again, at least for that area.

EDIT(a few mins later): Or I might just get another AudioGD NFB-11 because I'm more than happy with it. There's also going to be a Scarlett 18i20v2 being attached to that computer too, eventually, but that will be aimed more for use with microphones and various other things like a possible modular synthesizer and/or hardware synths and/or drum machines. (end edit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Why pick the Gustard above the others on the list if i may ask ?
> 
> Leaning towards the Burson V2+ or the Oppo Sonica myself.
> The Burson because of the awesome build quality (well its looks amazingly build, dunno if it actually is)
> Or the Oppo Sonica for its 4x Sabre 9038 setup


I'll playfully say he chose the Gustard because he wants me to go out and actually get one







No idea otherwise ^_^;;;


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe no it wasn't that, it is just I have heard Burson as a brand is slightly overrated, and the A20H being brand spanking new with decent reviews makes sense to me logically.

Never heard of this Oppo Sonica, I am not sure what the point of 4 DAC's is... personally I would rather just have a Yggdrasil at that point.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe no it wasn't that, it is just I have heard Burson as a brand is slightly overrated, and the A20H being brand spanking new with decent reviews makes sense to me logically.
> 
> Never heard of this Oppo Sonica, I am not sure what the point of 4 DAC's is... personally I would rather just have a Yggdrasil at that point.


I think a Yggi is not in my budget range, i am looking at 800 to 1300$ devices (max 1200,- euro)
I can get the Burson with full warranty for 1150,- standard price is 1499,-

This is the Sonica:
https://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-dac/

Bit more expensive in EU (900$) but seems like alot of dac for the money.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I think a Yggi is not in my budget range, i am looking at 800 to 1300$ devices (max 1200,- euro)
> I can get the Burson with full warranty for 1150,- standard price is 1499,-
> 
> This is the Sonica:
> https://www.oppodigital.com/sonica-dac/
> 
> Bit more expensive in EU (900$) but seems like alot of dac for the money.


Why not this? plus drop some money on balanced XLR cables for your top 2-3 cans. XLR balanced setup on the cheap.

http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/jotunheim-configurable-balanced-desktop-headamp-preamp-module-balanced-dac.html


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Why not this? plus drop some money on balanced XLR cables for your top 2-3 cans. XLR balanced setup on the cheap.
> 
> http://www.schiit-europe.com/index.php/producten/jotunheim-configurable-balanced-desktop-headamp-preamp-module-balanced-dac.html


Tryed a few Shiit products but not fond of it tbh, though it has been mostly there cheaper products.
I also allready have a Lehmann Linear headphone amp (an excellent one to imo) so i really look in the dac part itself mostly.

Dunno why but the circuitory of the Burson and the Gustard they just look like pure sex to me.

I mean look at it:





Then you have the Jotumhein:


Where is the sex in that ?

I know the looks of a PCB mean nothing and i might just be a bit wierd......


----------



## caenlen

I was mainly making an argument for XLR, which does improve sound quality. Burson does not have XLR.

You already have a really nice amp, maybe just try to find a Jolida Glass DAC to go with it, or try to find a used DAC off head-fi, I see Modi Multibit go for 200 Euro sometimes. Why the urge to replace a good amp? At a certain point you are looking at diminishing returns. I owned the Gustard 10 and I was not impressed by it personally. My favorite amp so far has been the Vali 2 with JAN tube. I regret selling it to a degree, but Fulla 1 makes more sense when you consider I will be traveling to 6-7 countries with 1 carry-on and no undertow luggage.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe no it wasn't that, it is just I have heard Burson as a brand is slightly overrated, and the A20H being brand spanking new with decent reviews makes sense to me logically.
> 
> Never heard of this Oppo Sonica, I am not sure what the point of 4 DAC's is... personally I would rather just have a Yggdrasil at that point.


A lot of brands tend to receive the "overhyped" or "overrated" branding, especially from members of Head-Fi. Sometimes it's justified, other times it's personal preference, or the ever infamous "need something new" syndrome, aka GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome). Or flavour of the month, as that's another popular one.

As a note, the Gustard A20H is now at least a year old, so it isn't super shiny new anymore, but yeah, still fairly new in the slow-ish audio market ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Tryed a few Shiit products but not fond of it tbh, though it has been mostly there cheaper products.
> I also allready have a Lehmann Linear headphone amp (an excellent one to imo) so i really look in the dac part itself mostly.
> 
> Dunno why but the circuitory of the Burson and the Gustard they just look like pure sex to me.
> 
> I mean look at it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you have the Jotumhein:
> 
> 
> Where is the sex in that ?
> 
> 
> I know the looks of a PCB mean nothing and i might just be a bit wierd......


Agreed, the PCBs (and components) used in the Gustard A20H (and whatever the other one you used was) are rather strikingly sexy. There's also the benefit of relay controlled volume, which is something I'm rather curious about. Oh, and it's just oh so sexy...... In either colour choice (but we all know I'm all for the black one!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was mainly making an argument for XLR, which does improve sound quality. Burson does not have XLR.
> 
> You already have a really nice amp, maybe just try to find a Jolida Glass DAC to go with it, or try to find a used DAC off head-fi, I see Modi Multibit go for 200 Euro sometimes. Why the urge to replace a good amp? At a certain point you are looking at diminishing returns. I owned the Gustard 10 and I was not impressed by it personally. My favorite amp so far has been the Vali 2 with JAN tube. I regret selling it to a degree, but Fulla 1 makes more sense when you consider I will be traveling to 6-7 countries with 1 carry-on and no undertow luggage.


The use of four pin XLR only allows for more power, which should not be confused with improvements. Does it allow some headphones to be driven better? Yup. Will it turn a $30 pair of Monoprice headphones into a $300, or $500 USD pair? Nope. Will it remove the various nuances of a particular headphone's sound signature, like say, that 6kHz spike on the HD 800's? Nope.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was mainly making an argument for XLR, which does improve sound quality. Burson does not have XLR.
> 
> You already have a really nice amp, maybe just try to find a Jolida Glass DAC to go with it, or try to find a used DAC off head-fi, I see Modi Multibit go for 200 Euro sometimes. Why the urge to replace a good amp? At a certain point you are looking at diminishing returns. I owned the Gustard 10 and I was not impressed by it personally. My favorite amp so far has been the Vali 2 with JAN tube. I regret selling it to a degree, but Fulla 1 makes more sense when you consider I will be traveling to 6-7 countries with 1 carry-on and no undertow luggage.


Not replacing my amp yet, but if new dac has a headphone out and its more then good enough for me i might sell the Lehmann since they still sell for a good amount now.
The Burson is supposed to have a very good amp.
So dont need a headphone out on the new dac but it is a plus, what i do need though is a remote for volume.

Btw,
whats a Jolida Glass DAC ?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Agreed, the PCBs (and components) used in the Gustard A20H (and whatever the other one you used was) are rather strikingly sexy. There's also the benefit of relay controlled volume, which is something I'm rather curious about. Oh, and it's just oh so sexy...... In either colour choice (but we all know I'm all for the black one!)
> .


The other pic is the Burson Conductor V2+


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'll second this one. The Fulla 2 will be a very good step in the right direction. Well worth its' price, IMO.


Thanks @pez and @caenlen, I looked at the Schiit Fulla 2, looks like the real deal for its price...

... But it's out of stock in the European website, you can't get it from Amazon to Switzerland. And it seems my tiny rich country only has taste for saloon-sized luxury DAC... Any worthy alternative from Schiit ?

I've read ambivalent reviews about creative E5 and the Fiio E10K, so I don't really know what DAC headphone amplifier to choose or test...


----------



## caenlen

@whitewulfe I disagree with you on XLR not improving the sound, I have heard it creates better sound seperation
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Thanks @pez and @caenlen, I looked at the Schiit Fulla 2, looks like the real deal for its price...
> 
> ... But it's out of stock in the European website, you can't get it from Amazon to Switzerland. And it seems my tiny rich country only has taste for saloon-sized luxury DAC... Any worthy alternative from Schiit ?
> 
> I've read ambivalent reviews about creative E5 and the Fiio E10K, so I don't really know what DAC headphone amplifier to choose or test...


Email should be easy to find on schiit website, just email and ask when next stock is coming in. SHould be soon, plenty of stock in usa.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Thanks @pez and @caenlen, I looked at the Schiit Fulla 2, looks like the real deal for its price...
> 
> ... But it's out of stock in the European website, you can't get it from Amazon to Switzerland. And it seems my tiny rich country only has taste for saloon-sized luxury DAC... Any worthy alternative from Schiit ?
> 
> I've read ambivalent reviews about creative E5 and the Fiio E10K, so I don't really know what DAC headphone amplifier to choose or test...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe I disagree with you on XLR not improving the sound, I have heard it creates better sound seperation
> Email should be easy to find on schiit website, just email and ask when next stock is coming in. SHould be soon, plenty of stock in usa.


Yeah, I would see what the ETA is on it. I think it would be worthwhile to deal with some hiss if it's just a couple weeks out. The first Fulla could be a good alternative if you need something now. Or something you can possibly return if sold locally like one of the Dragonfly USB units.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @whitewulfe I disagree with you on XLR not improving the sound, I have heard it creates better sound seperation
> Email should be easy to find on schiit website, just email and ask when next stock is coming in. SHould be soon, plenty of stock in usa.


When you have a balanced circuit, the circuit is essentially trying to reject any stray electrical noise.

If your amp isn't a complete pile of crap, and your stock headphone cable isn't junk, then chances are that you won't pick up enough noise in the signal path for XLR to make a difference.

XLR is primarily used for microphones where the cable length is very long, and signal is so weak that noise becomes a LOT more apparent.

I am sure there are some instances where XLR is beneficial to the headphone world, but I would say that at east 90% of hype surrounding xlr is placebo.


----------



## pietro sk

...or we can say, snakeoil.
One thing where 4pin out xlr is not snakeoil, is when headamp has BTL output. Then actually it´s necessary. Jack will not work.
But again, it could be semi-snakeoil; since why headamp would need to be BTL. It´s not a 500W amplifier, or something..


3pin XLR inputs benefit at home -- it should fight ground/hum loops. (not 100% sure in all cases about that) There are cheaper ways to fight this.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ...or we can say, snakeoil.
> One thing where 4pin out xlr is not snakeoil, is when headamp has BTL output. Then actually it´s necessary. Jack will not work.
> But again, it could be semi-snakeoil; since why headamp would need to be BTL. It´s not a 500W amplifier, or something..
> 
> 
> 3pin XLR inputs benefit at home -- it should fight ground/hum loops. (not 100% sure in all cases about that) There are cheaper ways to fight this.


I have never seen an amp properly utilize 3 pin xlr. They are usually wired up almost exactly like a trs connector.

And if anyone sees any pictures of my amp and wonders why I set it up for 4 pin xlr, please know that I am not a hypocrite and that I do that for diagnostic reasons. On a trs connector, if your ground wire breaks, you loose both channels and you will be scratching your head for hours.


----------



## caenlen

I was only going based off Zeos and a few head-fi members said when they experienced XLR Jotunheim, they said they could tell a difference. I have never heard it myself.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was only going based off Zeos and a few head-fi members said when they experienced XLR Jotunheim, they said they could tell a difference. I have never heard it myself.


How many of those people ensured that the resulting volume change going from SE to Balanced was compensated for during the change? Louder is generally seen as better. I thought I was hearing some differences during a review and decided to get out the multi meter and set the output of both amps to the same voltage. Wouldn't you know it, I couldn't tell them apart after that. There is a large difference in volume between SE and Balanced on the Jot.

A lot of people forget some basic testing requirements and hear differences and preach the results as gospel.

That being said the Jot does measure differently when bal and Single Ended. Whether or not it can be determined in a properly set up test I have not seen.

http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/jotunheim-technical-measurements.2760/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I was only going based off Zeos and a few head-fi members said when they experienced XLR Jotunheim, they said they could tell a difference. I have never heard it myself.


Yes, and like I have said about a billion times, the jot is very weird.

The balanced output on the jot is actually different than the TRS connector. There is something physically different about the circuit that limits the power output on the TRS side.

This is EXCEEDINGLY abnormal, and IMO stupid.

As far as I am aware, the higher end schiit amps don't even do this. I am pretty sure this is unique to the jot and no other amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> How many of those people ensured that the resulting volume change going from SE to Balanced was compensated for during the change? Louder is generally seen as better. I thought I was hearing some differences during a review and decided to get out the multi meter and set the output of both amps to the same voltage. Wouldn't you know it, I couldn't tell them apart after that. There is a large difference in volume between SE and Balanced on the Jot.
> 
> A lot of people forget some basic testing requirements and hear differences and preach the results as gospel.
> 
> That being said the Jot does measure differently when bal and Single Ended. Whether or not it can be determined in a properly set up test I have not seen.
> 
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/jotunheim-technical-measurements.2760/


I see where you are going with this, but I actually think that power compensation is irrelevant.

There has to be something physically limiting the power for the TRS side of things. IDK if it is a simple voltage divider or what but what ever it is, it is probably in the signal path which causes some inherent noise.

I have no doubt in my mind that the 4 pin xlr side of things sounds better, because I am pretty sure they actively made the TRS side sound worse.


----------



## HZCH

Hello audiophile OCNers ! I'm starting to settle myself with a Fiio E10K Olympus2 as a first timer DAC. I know it's cheap, but... It's cheap ! And it's still sold, and I won't be moving with it, and I don't plan to get speakers...

I'd like also to buy a pair of headphones that don't have a too V-shaped sound, detailed and give "space" so I won't need digital surround for gaming... And the cable could a detachable mini-jack (would be awesome).

Knowing I'm probably set for a Fiio E10K, and my goal is gaming with good spatial positioning, and listening to pretty ANY music except EDM (I'm ready to rip all my classical CDs, and I enjoy 70-00 rock) what would you choose:
- AKG 702 (130$) ?
- AKG 712 pro (230$)??
- AKG 7xx (230$ from massdrop)??
- DT990 (180$; "pro" = 130$)?
- Sennheiser HD598 (230$)??
- Sennheiser HD600 (250$; gonna be hard to drive with the E10k, no?)???

Anything else should I consider? My only real limit is a global budget of 300$, which looks low.

Thanks for your help ?
Yes, I made that list reading posts on head-fi; seems I will have to test them IRL, but don't know where yet. I will bear your whips for going for an E10K (Schiit didn't answer me back about the Fulla 2).


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hello audiophile OCNers ! I'm starting to settle myself with a Fiio E10K Olympus2 as a first timer DAC. I know it's cheap, but... It's cheap ! And it's still sold, and I won't be moving with it, and I don't plan to get speakers...
> 
> I'd like also to buy a pair of headphones that don't have a too V-shaped sound, detailed and give "space" so I won't need digital surround for gaming... And the cable could a detachable mini-jack (would be awesome).
> 
> Knowing I'm probably set for a Fiio E10K, and my goal is gaming with good spatial positioning, and listening to pretty ANY music except EDM (I'm ready to rip all my classical CDs, and I enjoy 70-00 rock) what would you choose:
> - AKG 702 (130$) ?
> - AKG 712 pro (230$)??
> - AKG 7xx (230$ from massdrop)??
> - DT990 (180$; "pro" = 130$)?
> - Sennheiser HD598 (230$)??
> - Sennheiser HD600 (250$; gonna be hard to drive with the E10k, no?)???
> 
> Anything else should I consider? My only real limit is a global budget of 300$, which looks low.
> 
> Thanks for your help ?
> Yes, I made that list reading posts on head-fi; seems I will have to test them IRL, but don't know where yet. I will bear your whips for going for an E10K (Schiit didn't answer me back about the Fulla 2).


E10K is fine since that seems to be all you can find.

Don't buy the HD598 at that price... its a $120 can max...

DT990 is ok, just make sure you buy the 32 OHM version, because the E10K is not powerful enough for 250OHM.

You should check monoprice.com and see if they ship internationally (how much it would cost as well), because if you can net the Monolith M1060 for around $300 and $50 for shipping... it would be your best bet, and the E10K is fine powering it.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hello audiophile OCNers ! I'm starting to settle myself with a Fiio E10K Olympus2 as a first timer DAC. I know it's cheap, but... It's cheap ! And it's still sold, and I won't be moving with it, and I don't plan to get speakers...
> 
> I'd like also to buy a pair of headphones that don't have a too V-shaped sound, detailed and give "space" so I won't need digital surround for gaming... And the cable could a detachable mini-jack (would be awesome).
> 
> Knowing I'm probably set for a Fiio E10K, and my goal is gaming with good spatial positioning, and listening to pretty ANY music except EDM (I'm ready to rip all my classical CDs, and I enjoy 70-00 rock) what would you choose:
> - AKG 702 (130$) ?
> - AKG 712 pro (230$)??
> - AKG 7xx (230$ from massdrop)??
> - DT990 (180$; "pro" = 130$)?
> - Sennheiser HD598 (230$)??
> - Sennheiser HD600 (250$; gonna be hard to drive with the E10k, no?)???
> 
> Anything else should I consider? My only real limit is a global budget of 300$, which looks low.
> 
> Thanks for your help ?
> Yes, I made that list reading posts on head-fi; seems I will have to test them IRL, but don't know where yet. I will bear your whips for going for an E10K (Schiit didn't answer me back about the Fulla 2).


Out of those headphones and their listed pricing, I would go with the AKG 702.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Out of those headphones and their listed pricing, I would go with the AKG 702.


I don't know, that K712 Pro is a good sale for $230, I checked Amazon and its $333 still. Either one is a good deal though yeah. I am surprised AKG is cheaper in Europe, I was not expecting that.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> How many of those people ensured that the resulting volume change going from SE to Balanced was compensated for during the change? Louder is generally seen as better. I thought I was hearing some differences during a review and decided to get out the multi meter and set the output of both amps to the same voltage. Wouldn't you know it, I couldn't tell them apart after that. There is a large difference in volume between SE and Balanced on the Jot.
> 
> A lot of people forget some basic testing requirements and hear differences and preach the results as gospel.
> 
> That being said the Jot does measure differently when bal and Single Ended. Whether or not it can be determined in a properly set up test I have not seen.
> 
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/jotunheim-technical-measurements.2760/


Maybe my hearing just isn't the best, but with an LCD-X and a Jotunheim I don't notice any difference between SE and balanced other than volume. When you account for volume, the difference sounds indistinguishable to me.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> Maybe my hearing just isn't the best, but with an LCD-X and a Jotunheim I don't notice any difference between SE and balanced other than volume. When you account for volume, the difference sounds indistinguishable to me.


Hmm. Nice to know, glad I didn't buy into Zeos hype this time. He got me a few times with his hype train.
sidenote -I am glad Monoprice is shaking up the headphone world some, I think in next 3 years we will see some interesting competition break out.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm. Nice to know, glad I didn't buy into Zeos hype this time. He got me a few times with his hype train.
> sidenote -I am glad Monoprice is shaking up the headphone world some, I think in next 3 years we will see some interesting competition break out.


If Zeos is the same person as Z Reviews on Youtube, it was his review of LCD-X in a large part that sold me on them, but I personally speaking look at balanced XLR being sort of like high end cables, in that they don't make much of a difference, if any.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> If Zeos is the same person as Z Reviews on Youtube, it was his review of LCD-X in a large part that sold me on them, but I personally speaking look at balanced XLR being sort of like high end cables, in that they don't make much of a difference, if any.


Zeos is the same person indeed as Z-Reviews, fyi, he recently said the Monoprice Monolith M1060 $299 sounds better than LCD-X. lol


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't know, that K712 Pro is a good sale for $230, I checked Amazon and its $333 still. Either one is a good deal though yeah. *I am surprised AKG is cheaper in Europe, I was not expecting that.*


Dude, what..
Quote:


> AKG Acoustics is an Austrian manufacturer of microphones, headphones, wireless audio systems and related accessories


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Out of those headphones and their listed pricing, I would go with the AKG 702.


That's what I finally chose! Got the k702 for 130$, and the E10K. And of course an Antlion ModMic v4 with mute button, because I need to reconnect with my friends in CS:GO.

I'm eager to discover the true, harsh, unforgiving, cold and hearthless sound of those K702...








(I'm getting tired of havnig to equalize everything I listen to, just because those Koss are too bassy and mute all those voices)

Badly recorded and over-compressed tracks, here I come !

Maybe I'll finally rip my own classical music CDs


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Dude, what..


Everything is cheaper in America. 99% of the time


----------



## caenlen

I put Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads on my HE-400i to see what would happen.

MONOLITH M1060 AINT GOT NOTHING ON THIS BOYS!!!!! boom planar just shook my entire room ~ Shure Alcantara is a game changer. Type C ports are a game changer. Enjoy marine biology and better USB standards my friends, it will change ye life.

sound compression
light compression
dance with the wave frequencies of the infinite my friends ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I put Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads on my HE-400i to see what would happen.
> 
> MONOLITH M1060 AINT GOT NOTHING ON THIS BOYS!!!!! boom planar just shook my entire room ~ Shure Alcantara is a game changer. Type C ports are a game changer. Enjoy marine biology and better USB standards my friends, it will change ye life.
> 
> sound compression
> light compression
> dance with the wave frequencies of the infinite my friends ~


I contacted the mods about making a caenlen filter.

Every time he uses caps and exclamation points, it will scrape the text and simply print out that he got a new thing and that he likes it.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I contacted the mods about making a caenlen filter.
> 
> Every time he uses caps and exclamation points, it will scrape the text and simply print out that he got a new thing and that he likes it.


Hmm not new, but I do believe your belief that earpads don't change sound is wrong. I tell you, The Shure 1540 Alcantara do not work for many cans, but when they do find their home can, wow improves sub bass, vocals, etc.

Not to mention lot of people at Head-Fi did measurements on M1060 with audeze vegan pads over stock, and there was some noticeable differences that were consistent with testing.

I just don't think people here give credit to earpad swapping.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm not new, but I do believe your belief that earpads don't change sound is wrong. I tell you, The Shure 1540 Alcantara do not work for many cans, but when they do find their home can, wow improves sub bass, vocals, etc.
> 
> Not to mention lot of people at Head-Fi did measurements on M1060 with audeze vegan pads over stock, and there was some noticeable differences that were consistent with testing.
> 
> I just don't think people here give credit to earpad swapping.


Pads do change the sound. I have never denied that. My point has always been that when you change pads, you don't get as big of a boost as you would from simply buying higher end headphones to begin with.

The other issue is that generally speaking when you swap pads, you are usually trading one thing for something else. For instance you can trade highs for lows, and lows for highs, that sort of thing.

It is actually very rare that swapping pads on a decent set of headphones actually makes the headphones all around better. It just makes them different. And again, I am not saying it doesn't happen, I am just saying its rare.

The last issue I have is price. Yeah, the M1060 with the 80 dollar vegan pads probably do sound different. But by the time you get the headphones and the pads, you are getting close to the price of a used set of LCD-2s that already some with nice lambskin pads anywyas.

Even if the pads you are looking at buying are 20 bucks, that 20 bucks could go to a pair of higher end headphone or a better amp or something.

Here is what it all boils down to. Once you have a system that you are TRULY happy with and you want to tweak the system a bit, then go ahead and get new pads.

Pad swapping should really be one of the last modifications, not the first.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos is the same person indeed as Z-Reviews, fyi, he recently said the Monoprice Monolith M1060 $299 sounds better than LCD-X. lol


What can I say, I was tired of mid-fi.


----------



## caenlen

That makes sense. I got the HE-400i for $170 shipped, it came mint condition. The Alcantara pads were a mistake/hype buy a long time ago, but yeah I get your point.

It just happened to work out for me in this very unique situation I have a nice sounding setup on the cheap (overall).









Looks like 400i and alcantara are coming to Europe with me though, my shp-9500 with HM5 finally getting retired. Not selling them ever though, I have 4 cans in my personal wall of fame. DDD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Zeos is the same person indeed as Z-Reviews, fyi, he recently said the Monoprice Monolith M1060 $299 sounds better than LCD-X. lol


Also, just to touch on this, the LCD-X is very weird.

I have tested them on a rang of decent amps. On some amps, they sound really good, and on other amps they sound like complete crap. They are exceedingly amp dependent headphones, and I have no idea why.

The LCD-2, 3, and 4 all work great and will scale in a predictable fashion with higher quality amps.

The LCD-X is just all over the place. They could sound great on a 50 dollar chinese amp, and complete junk on a very high end amp. If you take that same high end amp and plug in a pair of LCD-3s, it sounds great. IDK what the deal is.

So I would take any review of the LCD-X with a grain of salt.


----------



## caenlen

I take everything Zeos says with a grain of salt these days. It took me awhile, but his hype methods are starting to rub me the wrong way. I also understand he is just trying to make money from the masses who watch him, so I can't blame him at all, gotta do what you gotta do.

Ron Swanson style, lol you either learn from your mistakes or you don't. I learned, but most of his cult following will never learn, and he will continue to profit.

This may be my last post for awhile guys, I fly to Europe May 30th. Can't believe I finally get to be free from all this negativity... brother and sister lived in same town all my life, but I never talked to them for 10 years cause of their meth use, parents lost their minds, last 5 years every christmas and thanksgiving I lock my door and put on headphones and get lost in a mmo until business days start back up as its only time of year I can feel normal, is business days. Amazing how negative environments can bring people down... I always used to tell my clients when I was a probation officer to think and contemplate on the psychological term "tabula rasa" or blank slate, and how we are shaped by our friends, environment, every little thing, and to image being born in say the capital of Sweden, do you think young guys there know only two street names or have that tattooed on their body? Contemplate where your existence flows from so you can realize your own volition to make changes and realize how small the world you have been living in is, etc. Funny, how I ended up needing my own advice. Dunno man, this was an addictive hobby for me, no different than those drugs are for a lot of people, it was my escape until something better came along. It's my time now. Not going to be shy either, going to hit up pubs every chance I get on weekends and just try to be friendly with strangers.







I don't care if I don't make any friends, none of that matters anymore, just being friendly and laughing and enjoying the cosmos man, I am ready to launch

seeing as how time is short now, 400i most likely is coming to europe with me, along with my 4 mint condition earpads (incase I get bored and have withdrawals) LOL

my personal retired wall of fame: and the cans I will never sell will be getting wrapped in paper towel and boxed up until I return to america.

1. Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour, headband mod, spring mod, cable mod.
2. Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads and vmoda purple cloth cable.
3. Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) with shure 1540 earpads (tho the earpads are coming with me).
4. Plantronics FLEX headset (the only headset in existence that actually scales insanely well with amps not to mention most comfy award)
5. Beyerdynamic T90 ( I no longer own these, but they will forever hold a special place in my heart, and if I ever find them $210 or under -mint I may buy again for permanent collection)

peace out everyone, I shall be back in 1-2 months, as of right now I have 3 months of biking in Sweden/Norway area with no school and no job, and best friend letting me live with him.

then it is off to grad school. not much money or anything, but a bike and my own volition and smarts is all anyone needs in life. i feel sorry for rich people like trump honestly I do, they forget so many of the simple pleasures that struggle offers. can't wait to watch the fish swim in a creek or run my hands through the pristine waters of forested scandanavia... breathe and live my friends, even if you are utterly alone in this world, breathe and live ^^ I also have Stormblood pre-ordered for June 20th... so that will be fun play for a month or two and quit before school starts. cheers everyone. my buddy has an asgard 2 as well, so will be interesting to see how i like that with the 400i or if i prefer my fulla still,







don't worry my audio adventure is not done yet... in fact... i forgot to mention he owns t90s himself... or t1's forget which, but one of them... hmmmm we can swap once in awhile... oh my oh my, sweet sweet German made will indeed never leave my heart. it is kind of fascinating how they produce some of the best engineering feats, for example if I shave with any blade other than german made I get nicked/bleed a little. german made my friends... for everything except luxury cars, as i now prefer my good man Elon Musk (if i am ever rich enough to get that someday) LOL


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Everything is cheaper in America. 99% of the time


.... in EU 2y guarantee, is by law IIRC.
I believe USA have way smaller.
Another problem, sellers think 1€=1$ but this is never so, basically they ripping off EU buyers.
Import duties quite not low, too.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Hello audiophile OCNers ! I'm starting to settle myself with a Fiio E10K Olympus2 as a first timer DAC. I know it's cheap, but... It's cheap ! And it's still sold, and I won't be moving with it, and I don't plan to get speakers...
> 
> I'd like also to buy a pair of headphones that don't have a too V-shaped sound, detailed and give "space" so I won't need digital surround for gaming... And the cable could a detachable mini-jack (would be awesome).
> 
> Knowing I'm probably set for a Fiio E10K, and my goal is gaming with good spatial positioning, and listening to pretty ANY music except EDM (I'm ready to rip all my classical CDs, and I enjoy 70-00 rock) what would you choose:
> - AKG 702 (130$) ?
> - AKG 712 pro (230$)??
> - AKG 7xx (230$ from massdrop)??
> - DT990 (180$; "pro" = 130$)?
> - Sennheiser HD598 (230$)??
> - Sennheiser HD600 (250$; gonna be hard to drive with the E10k, no?)???
> 
> Anything else should I consider? My only real limit is a global budget of 300$, which looks low.
> 
> Thanks for your help ?
> Yes, I made that list reading posts on head-fi; seems I will have to test them IRL, but don't know where yet. I will bear your whips for going for an E10K (Schiit didn't answer me back about the Fulla 2).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> That's what I finally chose! Got the k702 for 130$, and the E10K. And of course an Antlion ModMic v4 with mute button, because I need to reconnect with my friends in CS:GO.
> 
> I'm eager to discover the true, harsh, unforgiving, cold and hearthless sound of those K702...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm getting tired of havnig to equalize everything I listen to, just because those Koss are too bassy and mute all those voices)
> 
> Badly recorded and over-compressed tracks, here I come !
> 
> Maybe I'll finally rip my own classical music CDs


Looks like you went for the K702 already. Great choice, IMO. Especially for your use. I'd most likely use the headphone more myself if my primary music choice these days wasn't some type of bassy music.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I take everything Zeos says with a grain of salt these days. It took me awhile, but his hype methods are starting to rub me the wrong way. I also understand he is just trying to make money from the masses who watch him, so I can't blame him at all, gotta do what you gotta do.
> 
> Ron Swanson style, lol you either learn from your mistakes or you don't. I learned, but most of his cult following will never learn, and he will continue to profit.
> 
> This may be my last post for awhile guys, I fly to Europe May 30th. Can't believe I finally get to be free from all this negativity... brother and sister lived in same town all my life, but I never talked to them for 10 years cause of their meth use, parents lost their minds, last 5 years every christmas and thanksgiving I lock my door and put on headphones and get lost in a mmo until business days start back up as its only time of year I can feel normal, is business days. Amazing how negative environments can bring people down... I always used to tell my clients when I was a probation officer to think and contemplate on the psychological term "tabula rasa" or blank slate, and how we are shaped by our friends, environment, every little thing, and to image being born in say the capital of Sweden, do you think young guys there know only two street names or have that tattooed on their body? Contemplate where your existence flows from so you can realize your own volition to make changes and realize how small the world you have been living in is, etc. Funny, how I ended up needing my own advice. Dunno man, this was an addictive hobby for me, no different than those drugs are for a lot of people, it was my escape until something better came along. It's my time now. Not going to be shy either, going to hit up pubs every chance I get on weekends and just try to be friendly with strangers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care if I don't make any friends, none of that matters anymore, just being friendly and laughing and enjoying the cosmos man, I am ready to launch
> 
> seeing as how time is short now, 400i most likely is coming to europe with me, along with my 4 mint condition earpads (incase I get bored and have withdrawals) LOL
> 
> my personal retired wall of fame: and the cans I will never sell will be getting wrapped in paper towel and boxed up until I return to america.
> 
> 1. Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour, headband mod, spring mod, cable mod.
> 2. Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 leather earpads and vmoda purple cloth cable.
> 3. Monoprice 8324 (not 8323) with shure 1540 earpads (tho the earpads are coming with me).
> 4. Plantronics FLEX headset (the only headset in existence that actually scales insanely well with amps not to mention most comfy award)
> 5. Beyerdynamic T90 ( I no longer own these, but they will forever hold a special place in my heart, and if I ever find them $210 or under -mint I may buy again for permanent collection)
> 
> peace out everyone, I shall be back in 1-2 months, as of right now I have 3 months of biking in Sweden/Norway area with no school and no job, and best friend letting me live with him.
> 
> then it is off to grad school. not much money or anything, but a bike and my own volition and smarts is all anyone needs in life. i feel sorry for rich people like trump honestly I do, they forget so many of the simple pleasures that struggle offers. can't wait to watch the fish swim in a creek or run my hands through the pristine waters of forested scandanavia... breathe and live my friends, even if you are utterly alone in this world, breathe and live ^^ I also have Stormblood pre-ordered for June 20th... so that will be fun play for a month or two and quit before school starts. cheers everyone. my buddy has an asgard 2 as well, so will be interesting to see how i like that with the 400i or if i prefer my fulla still,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry my audio adventure is not done yet... in fact... i forgot to mention he owns t90s himself... or t1's forget which, but one of them... hmmmm we can swap once in awhile... oh my oh my, sweet sweet German made will indeed never leave my heart. it is kind of fascinating how they produce some of the best engineering feats, for example if I shave with any blade other than german made I get nicked/bleed a little. german made my friends... for everything except luxury cars, as i now prefer my good man Elon Musk (if i am ever rich enough to get that someday) LOL


Not sure we'll know what to do without your posts for a while







. Be safe and good luck for now







.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My point has always been that when you change pads, you don't get as big of a boost as you would from simply buying higher end headphones to begin with.


*Cancels order for $80 lambskin pads to put on his Monoprice 8323*


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> *Cancels order for $80 lambskin pads to put on his Monoprice 8323*


$29 HM5 pleather pair well with 8323 though


----------



## TheReciever

Regarding Z-Reviews, I came across one of his reviews for the 9500's I now own. I found it weird that he complained about these headphones being sponges for water/sweat lol. I dont wear my headphones outside of using my laptop but thats also specifically what I bought them for so that is my bias. Which begs the question, how many of you consider how much sweat they soak up wearing outside?

For open cans I imagined that yo uwant to have them in rather quiet scenarios instead of outside doing what ever in public?

For being outside I figured you might like semi-open cans but I have no experience with them so I have no idea lol

What do you guys use outside (Over-Ears)?


----------



## pez

I use IEMs outside for the maneuverability and fitment, but any other time, I mostly prefer to have a full-sized headphone.

Don't the 9500 have a ridiculously long cable anyways?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I use IEMs outside for the maneuverability and fitment, but any other time, I mostly prefer to have a full-sized headphone.
> 
> Don't the 9500 have a ridiculously long cable anyways?


Yeah, just another reason why I never thought people would use these things outside on the daily...always figured people would use IEM's outside.


----------



## pez

I have some *cringe* Beats Solo 2s that I got for a pretty decent deal a year or so ago and I use them anytime I'm not feeling the idea of inserting something into my ears. However, when I'm out and about, my ears don't normally sweat, and those are on-ears. I think I'd prefer a pleather for over-the-ear sets, but then that would actually make your ears hot.


----------



## TheReciever

I wouldnt be able to use the 9500's outside even if I wanted to, they would fall off my head lol, its my one gripe about the 9500's

When I am working on school taking notes I almost have to wear the band on the back of my head otherwise it just falls off, Im hoping the HM5 pads will help in that regard, otherwise they are very comfy cans, a very good starting point for people looking to up the quality of their headphones because of their average price point.


----------



## pez

I can kinda see that happening from the pics. The stock pads seem a tad 'thin'. My TH-X00 do 'ok' at staying on my head, but I wouldn't want to do any serious movement with them on. Of course, like the 9500, they're big and have a long-non-detachable cable.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I can kinda see that happening from the pics. The stock pads seem a tad 'thin'. My TH-X00 do 'ok' at staying on my head, but I wouldn't want to do any serious movement with them on. Of course, like the 9500, they're big and have a long-non-detachable cable.


Oh those look pretty classy.

I guess some people just cut out some cardboard and insert them into the inner ear but I just cant bring myself to do that, if I do go ham on these I might as well just go the HM5 route. Ill probably do that after finishing my degree


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Oh those look pretty classy.
> 
> I guess some people just cut out some cardboard and insert them into the inner ear but I just cant bring myself to do that, if I do go ham on these I might as well just go the HM5 route. Ill probably do that after finishing my degree


The earpads pop off, just use some force.

SHP-9500 sounds 10x better with some pleather earpads of decent size, I personally use HM5 leather, but almost any kind will work as long as they are big enough to wrap around outside of can.

SHP-9500 are probably my favorite cans.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The earpads pop off, just use some force.
> 
> SHP-9500 sounds 10x better with some pleather earpads of decent size, I personally use HM5 leather, but almost any kind will work as long as they are big enough to wrap around outside of can.
> 
> SHP-9500 are probably my favorite cans.


Yeah I like them, an easy entry into this genre of enthusiast.

Well as long as they dont sound worse, while not falling off my head then ill be happier lol. I also want to get the ModMic so ill be dropping another 100 USD or so and then my headset will be complete.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Regarding Z-Reviews, I came across one of his reviews for the 9500's I now own. I found it weird that he complained about these headphones being sponges for water/sweat lol. I dont wear my headphones outside of using my laptop but thats also specifically what I bought them for so that is my bias. Which begs the question, how many of you consider how much sweat they soak up wearing outside?
> 
> For open cans I imagined that yo uwant to have them in rather quiet scenarios instead of outside doing what ever in public?
> 
> For being outside I figured you might like semi-open cans but I have no experience with them so I have no idea lol
> 
> What do you guys use outside (Over-Ears)?


I sweat when I wear headphones, but I am super sensitive to heat. I am that guy who can wear a t-shirt and shorts outside when it snows.

But if the temperature goes above 70 degrees, you can find me sitting in front of an AC.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Regarding Z-Reviews, I came across one of his reviews for the 9500's I now own. I found it weird that he complained about these headphones being sponges for water/sweat lol. I dont wear my headphones outside of using my laptop but thats also specifically what I bought them for so that is my bias. Which begs the question, how many of you consider how much sweat they soak up wearing outside?
> 
> For open cans I imagined that yo uwant to have them in rather quiet scenarios instead of outside doing what ever in public?
> 
> For being outside I figured you might like semi-open cans but I have no experience with them so I have no idea lol
> 
> What do you guys use outside (Over-Ears)?


I have a set of Jaybird X3 that I use for running, workouts, general outdoor use. I can't help but scoff internally when I see people working out or running with Beats Studio or similar overhead headphones.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I sweat when I wear headphones, but I am super sensitive to heat. I am that guy who can wear a t-shirt and shorts outside when it snows.
> 
> But if the temperature goes above 70 degrees, you can find me sitting in front of an AC.


The thing that I recall from his video was that he could squeeze sweat out of the cushions.

I am not quite the same boat as you but after 75 I would be right there next to you


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I wear shorts on a rather regular basis... Even during some/most (depending on the year) of the winter. Last year (2015-2016) I wore pants for only two days.

As for outdoor listening, I wear my ATH-M50X's. IEM's are nice and all, but unfortunately they never seem to want to play ball so for now I just wear full-size headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Just a quick update. Everything has sold except Pioneer SE-A1000 new and sealed, cheers.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Just a quick update. Everything has sold except Pioneer SE-A1000 new and sealed, cheers.


My $5 offer on the HE-400i was too late, noooooooooooooo!


----------



## caenlen

lol I only sold them $6 less what I paid for them


----------



## killeraxemannic

I got a recommendation for a cheap earbud a while back. I think it was the Xiaomi Piston https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Headphones-Earphones-Earbuds-Headset/dp/B01N0Z1YKE

I wanted to see if that was still the consensus for what the best $40 or under earbuds are or if there are any other recommendations. I don't really want to spend more because as hard as I try not to I keep killing them.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Do you mean the F3? Not finding a K3 from Fiio


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Do you mean the F3? Not finding a K3 from Fiio


yep F3, my bad, sorry man I was partying last night, blurry mind


----------



## Spork13

Frankly, I can't imagine living in a developed country that DOESN'T provide affordable health, housing and education for everyone.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I got a recommendation for a cheap earbud a while back. I think it was the Xiaomi Piston https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Headphones-Earphones-Earbuds-Headset/dp/B01N0Z1YKE
> 
> I wanted to see if that was still the consensus for what the best $40 or under earbuds are or if there are any other recommendations. I don't really want to spend more because as hard as I try not to I keep killing them.


Some have has good results with the Xiaomi Piston Hybrids (I think it was @pez who has a pair), and I personally liked my Knowledge Zenith (usually referred to as KZ) ATR's as well as ZS3's and ZS3's (the purple/pink ones have the same drivers as the carbon fibre looking ones, or at least they used to, KZ may have changed this).... All three of which are usually available on GearBest for fairly cheap. My favourites of all the ones I tried were the Tennmak Pro's which cost a touch more, but they sat in my ears a lot more comfortably.

Senfer 4in1's also get some pretty good reviews and are usually under $40 USD on AliExpress. I think that's another pair that Pez has. ^_^

I also picked up the KZ ED12's but they're still in the factory packaging because they came in at the same time as my ZST's, which I'm quite happy with.

Sadly though, it seems for me IEM's don't agree with my right ear all that much as they like to pop out on a regular basis.. Although I might give them another shot thus year because it is convenient to not have my ears get hot in the summer. I definitely preferred dual driver IEM's though, although I can't say whether I preferred dual dynamic (Tennmak Pro's) or hybrid (one balanced armature plus a dynamic driver, like found in the ZST's) as they both have their pros and cons.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I got a recommendation for a cheap earbud a while back. I think it was the Xiaomi Piston https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-Headphones-Earphones-Earbuds-Headset/dp/B01N0Z1YKE
> 
> I wanted to see if that was still the consensus for what the best $40 or under earbuds are or if there are any other recommendations. I don't really want to spend more because as hard as I try not to I keep killing them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Some have has good results with the Xiaomi Piston Hybrids (I think it was @pez who has a pair), and I personally liked my Knowledge Zenith (usually referred to as KZ) ATR's as well as ZS3's and ZS3's (the purple/pink ones have the same drivers as the carbon fibre looking ones, or at least they used to, KZ may have changed this).... All three of which are usually available on GearBest for fairly cheap. My favourites of all the ones I tried were the Tennmak Pro's which cost a touch more, but they sat in my ears a lot more comfortably.
> 
> Senfer 4in1's also get some pretty good reviews and are usually under $40 USD on AliExpress. I think that's another pair that Pez has. ^_^
> 
> I also picked up the KZ ED12's but they're still in the factory packaging because they came in at the same time as my ZST's, which I'm quite happy with.
> 
> Sadly though, it seems for me IEM's don't agree with my right ear all that much as they like to pop out on a regular basis.. Although I might give them another shot thus year because it is convenient to not have my ears get hot in the summer. I definitely preferred dual driver IEM's though, although I can't say whether I preferred dual dynamic (Tennmak Pro's) or hybrid (one balanced armature plus a dynamic driver, like found in the ZST's) as they both have their pros and cons.


Yeah, you guys are a bit more in the loop as of late for the IEMs/canalphones, but I think you are probably right. We had a pair of the 2s/2nd gen and they were quite nice. Thumpy, not too bright and with a clean midrange. They were definite rivals of anything in the sub $100 range at the time. The only ones I can really recommend to avoid are the Massdrop Hifiman canalphones. Utter. Trash. Maybe when I get old and tired of bass and lower midrange, I'll like them, though







.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ordered the Xiaomi Pistons and the KZ ATR. I will let you guys know what I think and which one is better when they get here. Might also order those Fiio E3's but I couldn't find them on prime when I looked.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Ordered the Xiaomi Pistons and the KZ ATR. I will let you guys know what I think and which one is better when they get here. Might also order those Fiio E3's but I couldn't find them on prime when I looked.


Definitely let us know! I'll be happy to take opinions and additions for the Recommended List thread....I swear I haven't forgotten about updating that







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Ordered the Xiaomi Pistons and the KZ ATR. I will let you guys know what I think and which one is better when they get here. Might also order those Fiio E3's but I couldn't find them on prime when I looked.


It is hard to find, they are always out of stock, I got lucky on launch day was all.

I wouldn't buy them, they are great, but so are those two you just got.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Well I got the KZ ATR's today. I will have to give them some more listening time but I am not sure if they are for me. Over all they sound pretty warm. Highs are good, Mids are good and fairly forward and bass is strong and boomy and goes really low. Clarity and detail is pretty good. They sound well above their price range but are definitely more suited to modern electronic music or Hiphop & Rap.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Ok got the Xiaomi Pistons today. They are like the low fi version of the KZ ATR. The KZ ATR definitely win the $10 war. The Pistons have boomy bass extremely veiled highs and the mids get absolutely lost in the bass boom. Not awful but the KZ's are much better. They actually have some decent definition. I would say the pistions can pass as $30-40 phones where as the ATR's would pass as $80-100.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Ok got the Xiaomi Pistons today. They are like the low fi version of the KZ ATR. The KZ ATR definitely win the $10 war. The Pistons have boomy bass extremely veiled highs and the mids get absolutely lost in the bass boom. Not awful but the KZ's are much better. They actually have some decent definition. I would say the pistions can pass as $30-40 phones where as the ATR's would pass as $80-100.


Nice, I would not bother with Fiio IEM then, KZ ATR sound quite nice.


----------



## caenlen

So I have had a lot of free time recently, and I can say with confidence my favorite all time IEM is the same as WhiteWulfe - Tennmak Pro.

I guess they just needed some burn in time, but they are noticeably better than my Fiio IEM's now.

I find myself using my tiny Sandisk Sansa MP3 player and my IEM's more than anything else since I bike every day.

My SHP-9500's are in America sadly no room for them, but I did bring my Monolith M560 with XBR500 pads









anyways, I lied when I said I won't be posting for awhile... turns out I have a lot of free time, even though I am biking a lot... lol summer of fun my friends, then graduate school, then 9 to 5 for 30 years. this summer is rocking man, I am not sleeping it away. my last summer of freedom! yeah!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So I have had a lot of free time recently, and I can say with confidence my favorite all time IEM is the same as WhiteWulfe - Tennmak Pro.
> 
> I guess they just needed some burn in time, but they are noticeably better than my Fiio IEM's now.
> 
> I find myself using my tiny Sandisk Sansa MP3 player and my IEM's more than anything else since I bike every day.
> 
> My SHP-9500's are in America sadly no room for them, but I did bring my Monolith M560 with XBR500 pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, I lied when I said I won't be posting for awhile... turns out I have a lot of free time, even though I am biking a lot... lol summer of fun my friends, then graduate school, then 9 to 5 for 30 years. this summer is rocking man, I am not sleeping it away. my last summer of freedom! yeah!


Nice to know you made it over their safely! Having fun yet?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> So I have had a lot of free time recently, and I can say with confidence my favorite all time IEM is the same as WhiteWulfe - Tennmak Pro.
> 
> I guess they just needed some burn in time, but they are noticeably better than my Fiio IEM's now.
> 
> I find myself using my tiny Sandisk Sansa MP3 player and my IEM's more than anything else since I bike every day.
> 
> My SHP-9500's are in America sadly no room for them, but I did bring my Monolith M560 with XBR500 pads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, I lied when I said I won't be posting for awhile... turns out I have a lot of free time, even though I am biking a lot... lol summer of fun my friends, then graduate school, then 9 to 5 for 30 years. this summer is rocking man, I am not sleeping it away. my last summer of freedom! yeah!


Nicely, glad you are out of Indiana.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Nice to know you made it over their safely! Having fun yet?


Yes, I am having fun, Finland is a bit of a culture shock, but I am enjoying it. It is weird how being in America makes you think America is number 1 simply because of the high GDP... being in Finland even a short time... has taught me America is actually more on the decline then I ever realized. I do not understand how a welfare state like Finland has such a fresh new feel to all its buildings, no one is driving a clunker car... etc.

Well w.e I have much studying to do, but yes I am enjoying it here a lot, biking soon. ^^ Basketball goal close to where I live as well so I can still take shirt off and get out there and rock it. Everyone is so pale here, so I think my exotic nature might entice some of the ladies, at least until I start talking about headphones nonstop, LOL jk


----------



## pez

So Massdrop and Fostex are pairing up again for a custom (different headband, custom earpads, and dampening inside the cups) T50RP that they're naming the 'Massdrop x Fostex T-X0'.

TL;DR is that this will be a day-1 purchase for me and it also means that whichever one I decide to not keep will become a OCN HEC giveaway. I'm, thinking of going big this year and we'll do something like include a cheap yet good amp this time around (thinking Fulla 2 or one of the better FiiO options, etc.).

Let me know what you guys think about this.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So Massdrop and Fostex are pairing up again for a custom (different headband, custom earpads, and dampening inside the cups) T50RP that they're naming the 'Massdrop x Fostex T-X0'.
> 
> TL;DR is that this will be a day-1 purchase for me and it also means that whichever one I decide to not keep will become a OCN HEC giveaway. I'm, thinking of going big this year and we'll do something like include a cheap yet good amp this time around (thinking Fulla 2 or one of the better FiiO options, etc.).
> 
> Let me know what you guys think about this.


Got a link to it by chance?

... Of course they do it right after I've paid all the bills *laughs nervously* I'm still debating about picking up a plain jane bone stock pair of T50RP's to see what the commotion is about (aka test the planar waters)


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Got a link to it by chance?
> 
> ... Of course they do it right after I've paid all the bills *laughs nervously* I'm still debating about picking up a plain jane bone stock pair of T50RP's to see what the commotion is about (aka test the planar waters)


Link

May not work, if not here's the email screenshot. $149.99 btw


----------



## pez

Thanks for the assist twerk!

And yeah, I paid $159.99 before a $50 rebate on my MKIIIs, so I'll happily pay $150 for a modded version. Of course I can't vouch for the sound of one of these just yet, I can at least vouch for the mod-ability of the headphone in general. It's super easy to get the headphone apart and start making adjustments.


----------



## caenlen

Hmm, I want to bite, but I don't see them sounding better than my Monolith M560 with custom earpads I got for $135 on sale... I like them better than T20 MK3 and T50 MK3 stock. So meh.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Link
> 
> May not work, if not here's the email screenshot. $149.99 btw


Oooh, many thanks! +1 virtual cookies for you!

Also.... My my, those are tempting, but the biggest question is going to be just how painful shipping to Canada will be... Not to mention picking up two pairs if I did...


----------



## iamwardicus

Now those look nice. Very tempting if I didn't already have a set of MK-III's around.... (Admittedly my "end game" set of closed cans will probably be Mr. Speakers Aeon - and open cans... I'm honestly very satisfied with my Shure 1840s with the 1540 Alacantra leather earpads, and my AKG 712s if I'm wanting a slight change... I am still currently keeping the T50 MK3s though for when I want to listen to a set of planers. I might have to unload a set or two of cans if I get to move to a different city for work. Apartment / moving / and me wanting to get Threadripper might force me to do things I don't want to do for funding)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamwardicus*
> 
> Now those look nice. Very tempting if I didn't already have a set of MK-III's around.... (Admittedly my "end game" set of closed cans will probably be Mr. Speakers Aeon - and open cans... I'm honestly very satisfied with my Shure 1840s with the 1540 Alacantra leather earpads, and my AKG 712s if I'm wanting a slight change... I am still currently keeping the T50 MK3s though for when I want to listen to a set of planers. I might have to unload a set or two of cans if I get to move to a different city for work. Apartment / moving / and me wanting to get Threadripper might force me to do things I don't want to do for funding)


Alcantara has nothing to do with leather. It is a special fabric created synthetically for marine biology purposes. Side note, adding the 1540 earpads to almost any can increase sub bass by a lot. They pair very well with Monoprice 8324 (not 8323), only a $20 set of headphones, try it man, ;P your head will vibrate like you have never known possible while still mainting great v shaped vocals. Weeknd and other hip hop rnb it sounds amazing.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alcantara has nothing to do with leather. It is a special fabric created synthetically for marine biology purposes. Side note, adding the 1540 earpads to almost any can increase sub bass by a lot. They pair very well with Monoprice 8324 (not 8323), only a $20 set of headphones, try it man, ;P your head will vibrate like you have never known possible while still mainting great v shaped vocals. Weeknd and other hip hop rnb it sounds amazing.


I.... Can't... Resist....









If you want your head to vibrate like you never thought it could.... Concrete vibrators are amazing for such - they'll make you vision actually vibrate just by holding the vibrating end in your hand...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm, I want to bite, but I don't see them sounding better than my Monolith M560 with custom earpads I got for $135 on sale... I like them better than T20 MK3 and T50 MK3 stock. So meh.


Its largely irrelevant.

The fostex headphones are largely closed (semi open) and can take a serious beating.

The monoliths are fine, but the fostex headphones are almost in a separate category. Its like comparing a chef knife to a machete. Both are bladed tools, but they serve very different purposes.


----------



## iamwardicus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Alcantara has nothing to do with leather. It is a special fabric created synthetically for marine biology purposes. Side note, adding the 1540 earpads to almost any can increase sub bass by a lot. They pair very well with Monoprice 8324 (not 8323), only a $20 set of headphones, try it man, ;P your head will vibrate like you have never known possible while still mainting great v shaped vocals. Weeknd and other hip hop rnb it sounds amazing.


I have XD I've put them on my T50 MK3 and the AKG - I love them on all of my cans - It's just my personal preference is the Shures, mainly from a comfort standpoint. The Fostex are heavy, and the AKG - well, I don't really care for the headband. It's comfortable, but it's too loose on my head. I do still listen to them all, but the Shures get the most listening time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its largely irrelevant.
> 
> The fostex headphones are largely closed (semi open) and can take a serious beating.
> 
> The monoliths are fine, but the fostex headphones are almost in a separate category. Its like comparing a chef knife to a machete. Both are bladed tools, but they serve very different purposes.


At least Monoprice, an unheard of company is somewhat innovative. I love having removable wooden earcups to turn them into open cans whenever I want, or when I want privacy to have them closed, it works surprisingly well honestly. I definitely agree with the monolith community they sound better open, but honestly I do enjoy them closed as well. Also the cable left and right can be plugged in anyway it does not matter, that is really innovative as well imo I don't see many other companies doing tricky stuff like that. Most importantly they sound better than my MK3's did, so to each their own. You say Foste x is the chef knife, I disagree, I say its the machete. Even the removable earpads being magnetic on the monolith m560 is genius, its so simple and easy even compared to Audeze little mechisms. and this is all from a company who is not known for audio at all, I just think they deserve some credit. no regrets in bringing them to Europe with me over my SHP9500.

here they are btw: i even own the xbr 500 earpads as seen in the video







its been great for me traveling, even with the giant earpads they fit in the very tiny case it came with... Fostex can't even bend at all lol... no Fostex is the machete, Monolith is the chef's knife. I know you disagree, I just am sharing my opinion


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> At least Monoprice, an unheard of company


I don't think Monoprice is unheard of, most people know it's an excellent place for good quality cheap stuff. Granted, they're mostly known for their cables and such, but still.


----------



## Dagamus NM

$150, Gear Aquisition Syndrome kicking in. Must resist. I have too many headphones already and don't use what I have. But they are pretty, love the flat dark grey.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I don't think Monoprice is unheard of, most people know it's an excellent place for good quality cheap stuff. Granted, they're mostly known for their cables and such, but still.


I was referring specifically to audio stuff, within last two years they were unheard of for audio, wait, actually I am wrong... Monoprice 8323 was on Tyll's Wall of Fame for many years, my bad, lol


----------



## KyadCK

Well my HD 700s got here today, even compared to my 598s they're so soft and comfy.









Yea they sound amazing too, but I can even take off my glasses without much resistance from the pads, I feel like i could wear them 24/7.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I do not like them closed. Its actually pretty hard to make good closed back planar headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not like them closed. Its actually pretty hard to make good closed back planar headphones.


I don't mind the M560 closed, also... you are using wrong earpads on them, XBR 500 earpads really help open them up a lot whether or closed or not. I tried stock earpads and they just sound dead and lacking. I had to wait 3 weeks to get my XBR 500 earpads as they are only stocked in China, but it was worth the wait.


----------



## Aventadoor

Anyone here tried the "new" Fidelio X2HR?
Its only new pads and headband as far as I know.
Question is, does the pads make a audible difference?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aventadoor*
> 
> Anyone here tried the "new" Fidelio X2HR?
> Its only new pads and headband as far as I know.
> Question is, does the pads make a audible difference?


Yes. Pads always make a difference because you are physically changing the air chamber for the driver.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes. Pads always make a difference because you are physically changing the air chamber for the driver.


What this means in layman's terms:
- Potentially changes angle of delivery of sound
- Potentially changes the amount of space between the driver and ear
- Potentially changes the sealing around your ear and how much sound is directed into your ear

Some specific examples:
- Angled pads alter how the sound physically delivered for example (straight vs at an angle)
- Pads with larger openings provide a bigger space for sound to fill up (less bass impact, but more detail)

Outside of physically altering the headphones or drivers, pads arguably make the most difference in sound IMO, much more than say OCC vs OFC cables.


----------



## pez

Ordered my Massdop x Fostex Tx0's on Monday. I've got two sets of goodies coming in October, but 4 months is gonna be a nice wait







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ordered my Massdop x Fostex Tx0's on Monday. I've got two sets of goodies coming in October, but 4 months is gonna be a nice wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


they only charge $6 shipping for Ireland... I am tempted to grab one myself and compare it to my M560, my only fear is, well I will have to sell one, and the head fi Euro market is not as large as the usa one on head fi sale forums lol

mmm daddy wants to play again


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> they only charge $6 shipping for Ireland... I am tempted to grab one myself and compare it to my M560, my only fear is, well I will have to sell one, and the head fi Euro market is not as large as the usa one on head fi sale forums lol
> 
> mmm daddy wants to play again


Heh -- it's really pretty and they're super sturdy....


----------



## TheReciever

Going back to the states for a short while in July, might order me the HM5 pads in advance for my SHP9500's


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Going back to the states for a short while in July, might order me the HM5 pads in advance for my SHP9500's


DO IT MAN!!! Don't buy the angled, just buy the regular HM5 leather, and buy the Fiio K1 $39 dac/amp usb, just wrap it around the 9500's, and plug it into the fiio k1...

that tri-combo of earpads, headphones, dac/amp is my all time favorite setup. in fact... I have all of those items in a purple silk protective bag in storage in the states... waiting for me to graduate so i can return to them, I didn't want to risk breaking them traveling


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> DO IT MAN!!! Don't buy the angled, just buy the regular HM5 leather, and buy the Fiio K1 $39 dac/amp usb, just wrap it around the 9500's, and plug it into the fiio k1...
> 
> that tri-combo of earpads, headphones, dac/amp is my all time favorite setup. in fact... I have all of those items in a purple silk protective bag in storage in the states... waiting for me to graduate so i can return to them, I didn't want to risk breaking them traveling


Im not HUGELY interested in the Fiio K1 but I am starting to get irritated with my laptop and its onboard audio. Its fine for the most part but every15-35 minutes or so the DPC latency goes through the roof and the system will hang for maybe I dunno, .3 seconds or something. Doesnt break the system but its noticeable and irritating. its why I liked having my old USB 5.1 Creative sound card, bypassing the onboard audio (actually disabling completely) and resolving the DPC issues on this laptop. Sadly was lost in the move to Korea...

I want to also get me a mod-mic to pair with the SHP9500

Though with a mic Ill want to have it plugged into the same thing if possible, keeps the cable mess manageable

At the very least, probably ordering the pads


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im not HUGELY interested in the Fiio K1 but I am starting to get irritated with my laptop and its onboard audio. Its fine for the most part but every15-35 minutes or so the DPC latency goes through the roof and the system will hang for maybe I dunno, .3 seconds or something. Doesnt break the system but its noticeable and irritating. its why I liked having my old USB 5.1 Creative sound card, bypassing the onboard audio (actually disabling completely) and resolving the DPC issues on this laptop. Sadly was lost in the move to Korea...
> 
> I want to also get me a mod-mic to pair with the SHP9500
> 
> Though with a mic Ill want to have it plugged into the same thing if possible, keeps the cable mess manageable
> 
> At the very least, probably ordering the pads










please for the love of god reconsider, the Fiio K1 pairs so well with shp-9500, it places the vocals more up front and increases the imaging/soundstage... truly gives them life...!!!! consider it man, its only $39 !!!! and if you dont love it, send it back for a refund before you fly home


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ordered my Massdop x Fostex Tx0's on Monday. I've got two sets of goodies coming in October, but 4 months is gonna be a nice wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was tempted, but despite clicking request they never emailed me about it AAAND... One of hubby's monitors is acting up, so spare cash goes towards that. Oh well, can't wait to read from some of you guys as to how they perform.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please for the love of god reconsider, the Fiio K1 pairs so well with shp-9500, it places the vocals more up front and increases the imaging/soundstage... truly gives them life...!!!! consider it man, its only $39 !!!! and if you dont love it, send it back for a refund before you fly home


I want a Mic input though, so DAC is probably not going to work for me. Have to look into USB sound cards.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please for the love of god reconsider, the Fiio K1 pairs so well with shp-9500, it places the vocals more up front and increases the imaging/soundstage... truly gives them life...!!!! consider it man, its only $39 !!!! and if you dont love it, send it back for a refund before you fly home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a Mic input though, so DAC is probably not going to work for me. Have to look into USB sound cards.
Click to expand...

May be too expensive unless you find one on sale, but SB E5? Not the best unit in existence, but it'll work with everything, is portable, and has Mic input as well.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> May be too expensive unless you find one on sale, but SB E5? Not the best unit in existence, but it'll work with everything, is portable, and has Mic input as well.


Yeah they are all quite expensive. All the more reason why I was saddened over losing my USB sound card in the move.

Ill just have to deal with it for now, Im mostly working on school for now anyways and as a result is not a priority item at the moment.

I'd like to get the HM5 pads so that my headphones stop falling off my head as often when Im multitasking lol


----------



## rathborne

I gave my friend's Philips SHP-9500s with stock pads a try with the SMSL Sanskrit+O2 and I found them very sibilant in all the genres I tried. Is this normal? Am I now just too used to the Sennheiser sound







?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I gave my friend's Philips SHP-9500s with stock pads a try with the SMSL Sanskrit+O2 and I found them very sibilant in all the genres I tried. Is this normal? Am I now just too used to the Sennheiser sound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


hmm mine are not sibilant at all, you want sibilant, get some beyerdynamic T90's... nails on chalkboard ;p


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hmm mine are not sibilant at all, you want sibilant, get some beyerdynamic T90's... nails on chalkboard ;p


A common thing I seem to be reading with those cans is a minimum burn-in time of 150-200hrs and ideally pairing them with a warmer amp like a Vali. The O2 and Sanskrit are likely a very cold pairing but normally the HD650s are dark enough to not make it too noticeable







.

Was there sibalance when you first got your SHP-9500s?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> A common thing I seem to be reading with those cans is a minimum burn-in time of 150-200hrs and ideally pairing them with a warmer amp like a Vali. The O2 and Sanskrit are likely a very cold pairing but normally the HD650s are dark enough to not make it too noticeable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Was there sibalance when you first got your SHP-9500s?


not that I recall, but I use HM5 leather earpads not stock... always and forever. ;p


----------



## pietro sk

What price range is this


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> What price range is this


depends where you live.

newegg has shp-9500 for under $60 all the time, hm5 leather pads are $28 on amazon, fiio k1 amp dac is $39...

so $130 free shipping if you live in america for a complete setup that sounds better than many and I mean many $600+ dollar setups I have heard.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> depends where you live.
> 
> newegg has shp-9500 for under $60 all the time, hm5 leather pads are $28 on amazon, fiio k1 amp dac is $39...
> 
> so $130 free shipping if you live in america for a complete setup that sounds better than many and I mean many $600+ dollar setups I have heard.


You also haven't ever really had a proper system. You always had some weak link in your chain.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You also haven't ever really had a proper system. You always had some weak link in your chain.


Not really, Vali 2 with golden lion and other nice tubs, paired with modi multibit dac, zmf vibro mk2, HD650, HD700, etc etc. I had all of those at the same time. Was not impressed... not sure how my chain was weak







Vali 2 is respectable enough imo.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not really, Vali 2 with golden lion and other nice tubs, paired with modi multibit dac, zmf vibro mk2, HD650, HD700, etc etc. I had all of those at the same time. Was not impressed... not sure how my chain was weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vali 2 is respectable enough imo.


I think one of the points some have tried to make is that, in the past, you had a tendency of what some would describe as a "revolving door" kind of hardware acquisition... You would give a headphone maybe an hour of time before deciding whether you liked it or not.... And typically, this was also fresh out of the box. One of the reasons why so many reviewers out there in general will recommend listening over a wide variety of time (preferably 2-3 weeks) during different times of the day and when you have different moods is that certain things actually can affect your opinion of a headphone.

For example.... If you're tired, or even borderline exhausted.... Not a good time to be trying to critically listen to a pair of headphones. if you're feeling hyperactive as all sin (a semi-common problem I get to deal with) it's probably better to try and burn that energy off than trying to sit down and get a feel for a pair of headphones - unless you have one of those exercise bike/treadmill desks I guess









Nowadays, you tend to take things somewhat slower, which allows you a much longer amount of time with your gear, and lets you go through the initial honeymoon purchase, as well as all the lovelies and uglies a particular pair might have... Heck, look at my current favourites, my AKG K712's.... I still have fights with the headband on occasion, and wish it was as comfy and "set it and forget it" like my pair of HD 600's.... HD 600's are absolutely awesome for watching movies with hubby though, and still to this day I haven't figured out why for movies I prefer the HD 600's (I'd probably even prefer them for WoW too, because man, the war drums in that can be boomy at times)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I think one of the points some have tried to make is that, in the past, you had a tendency of what some would describe as a "revolving door" kind of hardware acquisition... You would give a headphone maybe an hour of time before deciding whether you liked it or not.... And typically, this was also fresh out of the box. One of the reasons why so many reviewers out there in general will recommend listening over a wide variety of time (preferably 2-3 weeks) during different times of the day and when you have different moods is that certain things actually can affect your opinion of a headphone.
> 
> For example.... If you're tired, or even borderline exhausted.... Not a good time to be trying to critically listen to a pair of headphones. if you're feeling hyperactive as all sin (a semi-common problem I get to deal with) it's probably better to try and burn that energy off than trying to sit down and get a feel for a pair of headphones - unless you have one of those exercise bike/treadmill desks I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nowadays, you tend to take things somewhat slower, which allows you a much longer amount of time with your gear, and lets you go through the initial honeymoon purchase, as well as all the lovelies and uglies a particular pair might have... Heck, look at my current favourites, my AKG K712's.... I still have fights with the headband on occasion, and wish it was as comfy and "set it and forget it" like my pair of HD 600's.... HD 600's are absolutely awesome for watching movies with hubby though, and still to this day I haven't figured out why for movies I prefer the HD 600's (I'd probably even prefer them for WoW too, because man, the war drums in that can be boomy at times)


This is fair enough, I agree. I am quite happy with my M560's and XBR 500 earpads, but I will be selling them after graduation and going back to my trusty old SHP-9500, unless massdrop or monoprice does something cheap and awesome with electrostats... which I doubt ever happens. Only other world I want to explore is some electrostats, until then I think I am retired... unless HD6xx comes up again, but again I doubt that happens.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Not really, Vali 2 with golden lion and other nice tubs, paired with modi multibit dac, zmf vibro mk2, HD650, HD700, etc etc. I had all of those at the same time. Was not impressed... not sure how my chain was weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vali 2 is respectable enough imo.


Well the ZMF and the HD700s are both kind of junk to begin with. I do like the HD700s more than the 800s, but you have to put them on a WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRM amp for them to have any meat to the sound.

The HD650s with that setup........I mean............its kind of the complete opposite of the philips with the fiio amp.

Your current setup is going to be a LOT brighter and will definitely have more air and spaciousness, But its not going to have the same mid range body as the 650s.

I dunno. You could literally just have a sound preference that is tilted towards brighter sounding stuff.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well the ZMF and the HD700s are both kind of junk to begin with. I do like the HD700s more than the 800s, but you have to put them on a WARRRRRRRRRRRRRRM amp for them to have any meat to the sound.
> 
> The HD650s with that setup........I mean............its kind of the complete opposite of the philips with the fiio amp.
> 
> Your current setup is going to be a LOT brighter and will definitely have more air and spaciousness, But its not going to have the same mid range body as the 650s.
> 
> I dunno. You could literally just have a sound preference that is tilted towards brighter sounding stuff.


I already know I do, since I am one of the few people on Earth who love the T90's, which may be the brightest cans in existence lol (I only love them for certain songs though, def not many things)


----------



## HZCH

Just wanted to drop by and thank you all for your suggestions about my first audiophile equipment.

The AKG K702 are comfortable, and coupled witht the DAC/amp Fiio E10K Olympus 2, they are absolutely unforgiving: if I have a bad track, now I get how and why (I pretend to, at least).

I've started to download FLACS from trqvks I already have, because even if I can't tell the difference between a high quality mp3 and a FLAC, at least I don't have crappy unbalanced ringtone quality tracks ?

AAAND the Antlion Modmic v4 makes me feel I'm a teenager youtuber-wannabe again ?


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> depends where you live.
> 
> newegg has shp-9500 for under $60 all the time, hm5 leather pads are $28 on amazon, fiio k1 amp dac is $39...
> 
> so $130 free shipping if you live in america for a complete setup that sounds better than many and I mean many $600+ dollar setups I have heard.


...before i tried Stax, i could swear that nothing better exists than a beyers... quickly proved wrong after listening.

Now i have three of ´em.







after months, still can´t decide which is best.....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ...before i tried Stax, i could swear that nothing better exists than a beyers... quickly proved wrong after listening.
> 
> Now i have three of ´em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after months, still can´t decide which is best.....


sennheiser HE-60s or the stax 404-les


----------



## caenlen

spotify:track:0xBxYSOG3KERRnPl9G4JQG

on my monolith m560, after burn in, with xbr 500 earpads, DANG BOI DANG lol, runs circles around HE-400i, monolith m1060 even. M1060 just sounded too neutral for my tastes, it had better bass and all, but I don't know, I was not dancing in my chair... with m560 and xbr 500 I am dancing in my chair







I do wish it had the m1060 bass though







its still good though, no doubt about it, much better than the Fostex T50RP T20RP MK3 I used to own, and HE-400i, HE-400i had more detail, but it did not have any fun factor.









I think I require good imaging/soundstage, good highs - thats my trio for fun, but if it doesn't have a little bass slam I can't dance either, but yeah I think that is the secret sauce for my messed up brain.

fyi Finland is kind of boring so far... its not bad, but eh. really anywhere in the world is about the same when it comes to core living habits I think. walking city centre, whether its ireland, england, or Finland, its fun all the energy of the people, but meh I just never buy anything, I went into a couple audio stores here in Finland, they had Beyerdynamic DT880 for 225 Euro on display and a few other cans to try... I just laughed and told them in America I got T90s brand new for $239 no tax DDDD and they didn't even know what an Asgard 2 was. nubs need to hire me, I am not an expert but at least I know most of the names in the industry lol


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> spotify:track:0xBxYSOG3KERRnPl9G4JQG
> 
> on my monolith m560, after burn in, with xbr 500 earpads, DANG BOI DANG lol, runs circles around HE-400i, monolith m1060 even. M1060 just sounded too neutral for my tastes, it had better bass and all, but I don't know, I was not dancing in my chair... with m560 and xbr 500 I am dancing in my chair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do wish it had the m1060 bass though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its still good though, no doubt about it, much better than the Fostex T50RP T20RP MK3 I used to own, and HE-400i, HE-400i had more detail, but it did not have any fun factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I require good imaging/soundstage, good highs - thats my trio for fun, but if it doesn't have a little bass slam I can't dance either, but yeah I think that is the secret sauce for my messed up brain.
> 
> fyi Finland is kind of boring so far... its not bad, but eh. really anywhere in the world is about the same when it comes to core living habits I think. walking city centre, whether its ireland, england, or Finland, its fun all the energy of the people, but meh I just never buy anything, I went into a couple audio stores here in Finland, they had Beyerdynamic DT880 for 225 Euro on display and a few other cans to try... I just laughed and told them in America I got T90s brand new for $239 no tax DDDD and they didn't even know what an Asgard 2 was. nubs need to hire me, I am not an expert but at least I know most of the names in the industry lol


Awfull song, great bass though









I like this one to make me headphones sing:





Btw, I went with the Oppo Sonica dac








Doesnt sound that much difference then my previous dac i think, maybe tiny bit better subbass.
All the extra features are nice though.

Still shame you dont have the Nighthawk anymore, with proper EQ (yes i know many are aginst EQ but i cant live without it on headphones) they just sound amazing, bass goes so deep with some tracks it can actually make me sick and imaging/details is awesome. Never found any better headphones up to 600,- euro








Hope i can start saving soon again to try out 1000,-+ euro headphones but i reckon i might come home dissapointed.

Those Monoliths you keep talking about seem worth a try to but very hard to get here in Holland and no way i can audition them before purchase


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Awfull song, great bass though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one to make me headphones sing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I went with the Oppo Sonica dac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt sound that much difference then my previous dac i think, maybe tiny bit better subbass.
> All the extra features are nice though.
> 
> Still shame you dont have the Nighthawk anymore, with proper EQ (yes i know many are aginst EQ but i cant live without it on headphones) they just sound amazing, bass goes so deep with some tracks it can actually make me sick and imaging/details is awesome. Never found any better headphones up to 600,- euro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i can start saving soon again to try out 1000,-+ euro headphones but i reckon i might come home dissapointed.
> 
> Those Monoliths you keep talking about seem worth a try to but very hard to get here in Holland and no way i can audition them before purchase


Let me sleep a week on your couch, I will bring my setup with me and you can listen to them. I'll pay you like 50 Euro for rent (water and electricity I would use for that week) I am in Finland at that moment visiting a friend, he is perhaps the only other person on the planet who owns Beyerdynamic T90's and loves them, and has an Asgard 2. I been having fun, but I still prefer my M560 over the T90's.

I do miss the AQ Nighthawks in all honestly, I just was not ready to swallow dropping $300 on a pair of cans yet, STAX is my future I think, but I have a few headphone meets in the next few years before I decide for certain. I plan to have a wife and kids someday, so I don't think there is a point investing in nice speakers, better to get some nice headphones, and then some ONkyo 5.1 setup on the cheap for 4k movie night with the fam, lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I do miss the AQ Nighthawks in all honestly, I just was not ready to swallow dropping $300 on a pair of cans yet, STAX is my future I think, but I have a few headphone meets in the next few years before I decide for certain. I plan to have a wife and kids someday, so I don't think there is a point investing in nice speakers, better to get some nice headphones, and then some ONkyo 5.1 setup on the cheap for 4k movie night with the fam, lol


Just do what some of us do.... Get an enabler for a spouse... And by that I mean one that has similar hobbies to you. Hubby still jokes that he's happy I corrupted him into better quality audio ^_^

Also since everyone's sharing embed links..... 



 Mwa ha ha ha ha.... Not as good to me as their classic stuff though, but I suppose I'm a sucker for 2004-2007 DnB. Stuff like.... I dunno...












Nighthawks are on my "I'm tempted by them" list as well, although I'm so glad that when we went to the farmer's market Audio Ark was already closed since they had a pair IN THEIR FRONT WINDOW DISPLAY







Yeah, I probably would have tried them I suspect. Ouch, $649 CAD on Amazon.ca, and the carbon version for like $200 more. Yeouch.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> sennheiser HE-60s or the stax 404-les


I often find myself wondering why Sennheiser isn't actively producing the HE-60. At the $1,500 - $2,000 range I can't see them having even a tiny bit of trouble moving tons of them.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Just do what some of us do.... Get an enabler for a spouse... And by that I mean one that has similar hobbies to you. Hubby still jokes that he's happy I corrupted him into better quality audio ^_^
> 
> Also since everyone's sharing embed links.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mwa ha ha ha ha.... Not as good to me as their classic stuff though, but I suppose I'm a sucker for 2004-2007 DnB. Stuff like.... I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nighthawks are on my "I'm tempted by them" list as well, although I'm so glad that when we went to the farmer's market Audio Ark was already closed since they had a pair IN THEIR FRONT WINDOW DISPLAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I probably would have tried them I suspect. Ouch, $649 CAD on Amazon.ca, and the carbon version for like $200 more. Yeouch.


I have the Audioquest Nightowls (not hawks) on my to look for at next headphone convention meetup.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ...before i tried Stax, i could swear that nothing better exists than a beyers... quickly proved wrong after listening.
> 
> Now i have three of ´em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after months, still can´t decide which is best.....


What i meant is, do not say "item X" is better than everything, UNTIL you try EVERYTHING.
Because otherwise, you are risking being labelled as "liar" or paid shill. People are nasty sometimes


----------



## Shardnax

At Caenlen: I see what you mean about the redesign of HF, it was bloated before but now it's downright awful :\.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> At Caenlen: I see what you mean about the redesign of HF, it was bloated before but now it's downright awful :\.


HF? Sorry I am sleepy lol

I know my PC recently updated to Creators Update and its absolute garbage... my color profiles no longer stick, my 100hz overclock no longer sticks... I am downloading win 8.1 as I type this lol









all I do is game, enough of this crap. time to game. ^^


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> HF? Sorry I am sleepy lol


I suspect that HF = Head-Fi.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect that HF = Head-Fi.


Correct Sorry for the confusion, Caenlen







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I often find myself wondering why Sennheiser isn't actively producing the HE-60. At the $1,500 - $2,000 range I can't see them having even a tiny bit of trouble moving tons of them.


There isn't any money in it, plus at that price point, it would undercut the HD-800s


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I suspect that HF = Head-Fi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Correct Sorry for the confusion, Caenlen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah the new head-fi layout is horrendous. I can't even sell on there anymore, you have to change topic title to all caps SOLD SOLD because there is no more close sell button, and lots of little stuff like that is missing now and they still haven't even bothered to fix it after all this time. It is a joke.

That being said, now that I am in Europe, my buying and selling days are over for a good year or three, depedning if I get into a PhD program in Poland or not, I am applying to it in December while in Ireland finishing the Master's. Poland is super cheap... 5000 Euro for entire 2 years tuition.







and Kings of medieval times studied there as well, one of the oldest universities in Europe. I really hope I get in. lol


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Poland is super cheap... 5000 Euro for entire 2 years tuition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Kings of medieval times studied there as well, one of the oldest universities in Europe. I really hope I get in. lol


That's pretty expensive lol, tuition fees here in Belgium are just €900 a year.







That includes KU Leuven (which is currently ranked 12th best of Europe). Living expenses are way higher though.

EditCan be way more expensive fore students outside of the EEA/EU though...)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Depending in where you go it's anywhere from $5-14k CAD per year where I live... And that's for people who are residents.


----------



## caenlen

Schiit Asgard 2 and Modi 1 my Finnish buddy has... Modi 1 died on him... we tried everything, so I suggested we just hook up Asgard 2 up to motherboard with a split cable, it worked, he said he could barely tell a difference from Modi 1 lol... I have always felt a little iffy about DAC's myself, they are indeed important, but as long as you have something half-way decent (not realtek obviously) you really are ok, and the AMP and headphones are most important, I think DAC should come 3rd in budget, but meh


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm in six figures of debt for my schooling.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


lol and I am paying it







I have paid my monthly bill since 2012 without a single miss


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HZCH*
> 
> Just wanted to drop by and thank you all for your suggestions about my first audiophile equipment.
> 
> The AKG K702 are comfortable, and coupled witht the DAC/amp Fiio E10K Olympus 2, they are absolutely unforgiving: if I have a bad track, now I get how and why (I pretend to, at least).
> 
> I've started to download FLACS from trqvks I already have, because even if I can't tell the difference between a high quality mp3 and a FLAC, at least I don't have crappy unbalanced ringtone quality tracks ?
> 
> AAAND the Antlion Modmic v4 makes me feel I'm a teenager youtuber-wannabe again ?


That's a really solid setup. Glad you're enjoying it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Schiit Asgard 2 and Modi 1 my Finnish buddy has... Modi 1 died on him... we tried everything, so I suggested we just hook up Asgard 2 up to motherboard with a split cable, it worked, he said he could barely tell a difference from Modi 1 lol... I have always felt a little iffy about DAC's myself, they are indeed important, but as long as you have something half-way decent (not realtek obviously) you really are ok, and the AMP and headphones are most important, I think DAC should come 3rd in budget, but meh


Well this is because the Modi 1 is garbage (I know I used the forbidden word). If you have a motherboard manufactured in the last 5 years, its arguably more lifelike than the Modi 1.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Let me sleep a week on your couch, I will bring my setup with me and you can listen to them. I'll pay you like 50 Euro for rent (water and electricity I would use for that week) I am in Finland at that moment visiting a friend, he is perhaps the only other person on the planet who owns Beyerdynamic T90's and loves them, and has an Asgard 2. I been having fun, but I still prefer my M560 over the T90's.
> 
> I do miss the AQ Nighthawks in all honestly, I just was not ready to swallow dropping $300 on a pair of cans yet, STAX is my future I think, but I have a few headphone meets in the next few years before I decide for certain. I plan to have a wife and kids someday, so I don't think there is a point investing in nice speakers, better to get some nice headphones, and then some ONkyo 5.1 setup on the cheap for 4k movie night with the fam, lol


I wish i had the space m8, my place is allready really cramped up









300$ for Nighthawks is a nice price though, i payed 350,- euro for mine.


----------



## caenlen

Whitewulfe - tennmak pros are now my fav IEM, turns out if you lift up your ear, your ear canal opens up more, and the IEM slides in 2mm more or so... bass hits sooo good now, very isolating, snug and comfy


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Welp, it begins again.... I'm giving my HD 600's a shot when gaming because I'm tired of two things...
- turning the volume down so hubby and I can actually communicate without using voice chat (because three 20" fans circulating air in the living room tend to be readily picked up by condensor microphones)
- AKG's are kind of warm in the hot summer weather.

Going to be interesting to see how my thoughts wind up coming out this time.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Welp, it begins again.... I'm giving my HD 600's a shot when gaming because I'm tired of two things...
> - turning the volume down so hubby and I can actually communicate without using voice chat (because three 20" fans circulating air in the living room tend to be readily picked up by condensor microphones)
> - AKG's are kind of warm in the hot summer weather.
> 
> Going to be interesting to see how my thoughts wind up coming out this time.


Look forward to hearing your gaming impressions for the HD600s







. What amp is it being paired with for gaming?

I've got a set of SHP-9500s on their way. My plan is to try some small mods like the rubber under the pads to see if I can smooth the treble a little on the cheap. I don't plan to go as crazy as Zeos did with the pads and 3D printed cups







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Look forward to hearing your gaming impressions for the HD600s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What amp is it being paired with for gaming?


I'll be trying them with my Audio-GD NFB-11. May or may not be the best of matches, but it's what I have, and therefore will "have to do". Besides, I'm more than happy with it, so figured why not use it. I'm not going to be using any software additions other than what the game might have, so no Razer Surround or such since I never really spent any time with such in the past. I also have this slight suspicion I might prefer the Sennheisers, but we'll see. Such definitely would allow me to "justify" picking up a nice pair of closed back headphones for the harder and harsher stuff too, because I looooove my aggrotech, DnB, and gabber.

Haven't had much more than half a dozen rounds of HOTS so far, but it's a lot easier to talk with hubby, and actually hear what he's saying. So far things seem to be slightly more lifelike, and I would almost even argue that the soundstage feels more alive... But we're also talking about just having played a MOBA type game and watched some YouTube videos. Ears are cooler as well. Rehgar sure seems to come to life more with the Sennheisers, in a "not growling right against my ear" kind of manner. Can't comment on other announcers as I don't have that many, but for fun I'm tempted to see how Murky is as an announcer, even though the "I'm totally a troll character" gets annoying about two minutes into a match as an announcer.

Goal is to steadily put them through their paces over the next few weeks with Defense Grid 2 (to get that last achievement, 100 gold medals - its a long time commitment to get), HOTS, Overwatch, Borderlands Pre-Sequel, Eliteangerous, World of Warcraft, Hearthstone, StarCraft II, and probably a few others that aren't easily remembered off the top of my head at this moment.

Interesting part for me is as to what caused me to look at them for gaming again... I'm starting to have to readjust my AKG K712's more often than I like (or at least it seems that way), although the biggest part has really been watching anime in general (but specifically Fairy Tail) with hubby and the HD 600's being virtually unnoticed even after half a dozen episodes - and that's with them being driven by my Scarlett 18i20v1 (which has the perk of having dual independent headphone outs with hardware controls). They're comfy, breathe well, and most importantly once you get them set up right there's no messing around with getting them to sit properly again if you take them off to grab snacks or other things that happen during a movie or episode marathon.

Oh right, another reason was because I've moved all of my audio stuff to one computer again (aka decided for now I prefer being able to use it all, and have it attached to one computer so I can bench the other stuff), and I'm hoping I've finally gotten it all set up so that most things are within just a few feet of each other.

Totally swear the rearranging of everything isn't at all related to the fact I'm saving up to do a decent sized order from Jaxx beanbags. Nope, not at all related to us seriously thinking about getting two 7' loungers, two 5.5' pillows, and four 3.5' pillows to make for an epic flop/gaming/movie/reading space that's a lot more flexible than our old idea (8x3' bean bag chair from a company forum ToS won't let me mention). Aka 75lb loungers full of shredded memory foam (and 30lb pillows full of the same stuff) are a lot easier to move around than a 200-250lb gigantic cocoon of fluffy plush crash space


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm tempted to see how Murky is as an announcer, even though the "I'm totally a troll character" gets annoying about two minutes into a match as an announcer.


Oh, trust me, the novelty wears off about halfway through the match. Li-Li is an awesome announcer, though. Still not sure why all of the Pandas from WoW have Asian accents, but Li-Li sounds like she's from LA.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh, trust me, the novelty wears off about halfway through the match. Li-Li is an awesome announcer, though. Still not sure why all of the Pandas from WoW have Asian accents, but Li-Li sounds like she's from LA.


Yeah, I've had him for one match, and one match only. Never again will I have Murky as an announcer.

Only reason I can think of for the pandas being Asian is that Pandaria (Mysts of Pandaria expansion for WoW, or as most call it... "Pandaland") is based off of Chinese mythos, culture, and looks.

Li Li has an epic voice, and she's also fun to play..... But I like playing the "proper troll" character, aka D.Va







Valla, Artanis, and Sgt. Hammer are all personal faves too. Lately Xul and Zigaara have been on my faves list too. No idea why with Zigaara, it isn't like I'm caught yelling out "die to my unrelenting hordes you miserable (censored)" or anything like that. Nope, not one bit









I totally don't laugh maniacally while playing her in StarCraft II co-op either. Noooooope, not me at all..... *whistles innocently*


----------



## Rei86

OMG you guys play HOTS!!!! ADD [email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected][email protected]

RazRei


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sadly I only play with my husband, and we do vs AI mainly,as we play it to enjoy it (aka live games do payout a lot better, but there's also an insane amount of stress involved)


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sadly I only play with my husband, and we do vs AI mainly,as we play it to enjoy it (aka live games do payout a lot better, but there's also an insane amount of stress involved)


Yeah, I just QM to dick around with builds and heroes out of the meta. AI games to rush for group quest at times.
Got screwed in preseason but this season I'll finally go for Diamond.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Yeah, I just QM to dick around with builds and heroes out of the meta. AI games to rush for group quest at times.
> Got screwed in preseason but this season I'll finally go for Diamond.


Odds are I won't even be ranked this season.... But I'm pushing for at least rank 20 in Hearthstone, which is a difficult feat given how old my deck is.

Versus AI can be relaxing, although the past few major patches have brought in some absolutely terrible bugs, like how in nuclear silos one (forgot the name) once you take out their keeps they tend to go hide in a corner... Or how they won't fire the nukes, or won't grab them, or bug out in between a camp and minions....

Eh, it's life ^_^

Overwatch is another vs AI thing for me, but that's because it's such a pain learning who is good at what, and their associated button presses. Suuuuure is dun climbing up walls as Lucio, kind of makes me wish his wall ride was that much fun in HOTS.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Odds are I won't even be ranked this season.... But I'm pushing for at least rank 20 in Hearthstone, which is a difficult feat given how old my deck is.
> 
> Versus AI can be relaxing, although the past few major patches have brought in some absolutely terrible bugs, like how in nuclear silos one (forgot the name) once you take out their keeps they tend to go hide in a corner... Or how they won't fire the nukes, or won't grab them, or bug out in between a camp and minions....
> 
> Eh, it's life ^_^
> 
> Overwatch is another vs AI thing for me, but that's because it's such a pain learning who is good at what, and their associated button presses. Suuuuure is dun climbing up walls as Lucio, kind of makes me wish his wall ride was that much fun in HOTS.


Not to derail this thread but yeah HOTS 2.0 and subsequent patches have pretty much brought major bugs.
IE BHB the map is bugged, Murky's level 1 talents besides bribe are all bugged, and few more that I'm forgetting...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Not to derail this thread but yeah HOTS 2.0 and subsequent patches have pretty much brought major bugs.
> IE BHB the map is bugged, Murky's level 1 talents besides bribe are all bugged, and few more that I'm forgetting...


Don't forget Chromie AI being able to change the trajectory of her sand blast mid-cast, stealth being pointless because they know exactly where you are (they'll target you the milisecond it pops, even before the animation starts), support class AI that instead of healing will focus on killing minions, suiciding AI (always fun for getting that assist), and the best one of all - Sgt. Hammer going into siege mode, taking one shot, and then getting out of siege mode. Or how she can instantly drop from siege form without using rocket boost as AI.....

And the dreaded waiting for results screen that basically says "screw you and your progression, this match won't count for anything other than win/loss so no xp or gold for you!"

Overall it's a fun game though.

Might play a few rounds of it tonight with the Sennheisers, but we'll see since I did only get four and a half hours of sleep last night and my body isn't happy about that.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Look forward to hearing your gaming impressions for the HD600s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What amp is it being paired with for gaming?
> 
> I've got a set of SHP-9500s on their way. My plan is to try some small mods like the rubber under the pads to see if I can smooth the treble a little on the cheap. I don't plan to go as crazy as Zeos did with the pads and 3D printed cups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Gods almighty above listen to me! You do not need the 3D Printed adapter! The earpads pop right off (with a lot of force and they pop right back on too), and then you just put on some $22 HM5 pleather (non angled version) it stretches and wraps around entire can.

Makes everything better, treble, bass, soundstage, imaging, they are top notch cans with HM5 pleathers. Gods almighty why is no one listening to me after a year of saying this ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth::


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Gods almighty above listen to me! You do not need the 3D Printed adapter! The earpads pop right off (with a lot of force and they pop right back on too), and then you just put on some $22 HM5 pleather (non angled version) it stretches and wraps around entire can.
> 
> Makes everything better, treble, bass, soundstage, imaging, they are top notch cans with HM5 pleathers. Gods almighty why is no one listening to me after a year of saying this ::hides in closet and rocks back and forth::


Haha I was referring to the 3D printed cups from Mod House Audio that convert them to closed back headphones







.


----------



## pietro sk

gee-zus, that´s fugly


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> gee-zus, that´s fugly


Its been a while since I watched the video but if I recall correctly he admits they're not a great looking headphone after those mods







.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Haha I was referring to the 3D printed cups from Mod House Audio that convert them to closed back headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first mod I was going to try was the foam mod to add an extra couple of mm gap to the speakers away from my ears like this guy does around the 50s mark.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> gee-zus, that´s fugly






I already did the mod with the 3d printed earcups as well, I can tell you right now don't waste your money, it sounds like crap. It was a classic ZEOS hype train was all... I wasted about $70 on that adventure, actually I had to rip off the 3d printed earcups cause I was an idiot and gorilla glued them, and it ruined a pair of perfectly fine shp-9500s, which i ended up giving away for free on this forum i believe.

dont do the 3d printed earcups please, seriously its crap. maybe i did it wrong or glued in the wrong spots, i dunno,


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah the half closed mod thing looked like ass, I could never wear them on principle.

The White HM5's look clean as hell though...


----------



## pez

It may have been mentioned, but the HD6xx has found its way on drop again. it might have ended last night or possibly will end today. I almost pulled the trigger, but already having a HD650, no room to put another set of headphones, and having dropped quite a lot on my car in the last week has steered me elsewhere







.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It may have been mentioned, but the HD6xx has found its way on drop again. it might have ended last night or possibly will end today. I almost pulled the trigger, but already having a HD650, no room to put another set of headphones, and having dropped quite a lot on my car in the last week has steered me elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


At $250 rather than the previous $200 though. So not quite as appealing. Still cheaper than the HD650 in most places though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> At $250 rather than the previous $200 though. So not quite as appealing. Still cheaper than the HD650 in most places though.


I was going to bite again if it came in at $200, but nah I'll pass at $250, soundstage is just lacking to much for me, they would be a niche music genre headphone for me for when I want SLAM ^^

I am falling in love with my Monolith M560 with XBR 500 giant earpads... the earpads change this can an insane amount... I believe it is competing for top spot on my all time favorite cans list... ZMF Vibro MK2 Rusted Zebra wood is currently in top place... but they gave me tinnitus, and the M560 does not... I can say for certain I am a planar magnetic junkie at this point.

fyi, I think Monolith M560 stock does not sound that great. with XBR 500 earpads it sounds better than M1060 IMO. just if any of you out there get a chance to try both, make sure you get some nice giant earpads of doom


----------



## pez

Ahah! I thought it was cheaper the first time. Guess they're capitalizing on a price they most likely could have originally sold it at now. It's a shame, really, but I guess for a BNIB 'HD650', it's not a terrible deal.


----------



## Alex132

What would you guys say are a good replacement IEM for my Sennhesier CX 3.00? Want something a little bit bass-heavy (don't really care for accurate frequency response because these are just for work/watching movies/listening to music at work with onboard soundcard). Was looking at Shure 215s, but apparently the cable breaks quickly on them.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shure-SE215-Sound-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B004U9NH3E


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What would you guys say are a good replacement IEM for my Sennhesier CX 3.00? Want something a little bit bass-heavy (don't really care for accurate frequency response because these are just for work/watching movies/listening to music at work with onboard soundcard). Was looking at Shure 215s, but apparently the cable breaks quickly on them.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Shure-SE215-Sound-Isolating-Earphones/dp/B004U9NH3E


I would recommend the SE215's, can't really go wrong. I've had them for 3 years now and they're as solid as ever.

The cable is really well made on the clear version, not sure about the black version. There may well be a difference.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> At $250 rather than the previous $200 though. So not quite as appealing. Still cheaper than the HD650 in most places though.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to bite again if it came in at $200, but nah I'll pass at $250, soundstage is just lacking to much for me, they would be a niche music genre headphone for me for when I want SLAM ^^
> 
> I am falling in love with my Monolith M560 with XBR 500 giant earpads... the earpads change this can an insane amount... I believe it is competing for top spot on my all time favorite cans list... ZMF Vibro MK2 Rusted Zebra wood is currently in top place... but they gave me tinnitus, and the M560 does not... I can say for certain I am a planar magnetic junkie at this point.
> 
> fyi, I think Monolith M560 stock does not sound that great. with XBR 500 earpads it sounds better than M1060 IMO. just if any of you out there get a chance to try both, make sure you get some nice giant earpads of doom
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Ahah! I thought it was cheaper the first time. Guess they're capitalizing on a price they most likely could have originally sold it at now. It's a shame, really, but I guess for a BNIB 'HD650', it's not a terrible deal.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Where is $600 CAD when you need it!

.... Oh right, even if I had that it's team cup time, so that kind of cash would go into more stuff to sit on the pile of dusty CPUs and gpus lol


----------



## pez

Yeah I got that same email last night. I guess I'm still not too tempted since the Fostex will be coming in October. It's an amazing headphone and I'll probably keep my HD650s forever, but I don't have the place for a second one.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah I got that same email last night. I guess I'm still not too tempted since the Fostex will be coming in October. It's an amazing headphone and I'll probably keep my HD650s forever, but I don't have the place for a second one.


I'm not sure if I will bite or not... $199.99 free ship no tax is tempting again, I did enjoy them... what are these Fostex you are talking about coming out? Only reason I don't want to bite even at $199.99 is I will have to buy a tube amp... will run me at least $150-$250... hmmm not sure what to do... think I am going to hold off, I promise myself STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system for my graduation gift to myself... and it comes with its own amp ^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not sure if I will bite or not... $199.99 free ship no tax is tempting again, I did enjoy them... what are these Fostex you are talking about coming out? Only reason I don't want to bite even at $199.99 is I will have to buy a tube amp... will run me at least $150-$250... hmmm not sure what to do... think I am going to hold off, I promise myself STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system for my graduation gift to myself... and it comes with its own amp ^^


The only headphones you should think about right now are the fostex T50rps.

They are rugged, lowish profile, and can easily take the abuse of your future college life style.


----------



## Alex132

https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/5fn/AudioEngine-D1-Audioengine-Premium-24-bit-DAC/B006IPH5H2

What do you guys think about the D1 as a replacement for my Xonar DX?

Also any other alternatives? Preferably not overly large / doesnt need wall power / in that price range or so.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not sure if I will bite or not... $199.99 free ship no tax is tempting again, I did enjoy them... what are these Fostex you are talking about coming out? Only reason I don't want to bite even at $199.99 is I will have to buy a tube amp... will run me at least $150-$250... hmmm not sure what to do... think I am going to hold off, I promise myself STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system for my graduation gift to myself... and it comes with its own amp ^^


The Fostex x Massdrop ones that ended a couple weeks ago. It looks to be an even bassier version of the Tx0RP series headphones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/5fn/AudioEngine-D1-Audioengine-Premium-24-bit-DAC/B006IPH5H2
> 
> What do you guys think about the D1 as a replacement for my Xonar DX?
> 
> Also any other alternatives? Preferably not overly large / doesnt need wall power / in that price range or so.


'meh' the DX is a solid entry and is a 'good-enough' solution for a lot of headphones and a lot of end-users. It'd be more worthwhile to save money and do a larger upgrade down the line. What headphones are you using again?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*


NO. NO.

this guy is ignorant. omg... so many of these youtubers... ruining their shp-9500 pads with razer blades.... THEY POP OFF AND POP BACK ON IT JUST TAKES A LOT OF FORCE.... omg... sigh... so many idiots, I can't stand it lol

::hides in closet and rocks back in forth::

In other news, I had my first date last night with a Finnish girl, it went well and we have a second date tomorrow night and Saturday we are going to her parents cottage to play farm animals... she has her own apartment as well no room mates... so if things keep going well, this many be my summer of bow wow chika bow wow DDDDD wish me luck bros! Maybe I will make some Finnish babies!







and then I will get them into headphones too, lul


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not sure if I will bite or not... $199.99 free ship no tax is tempting again, I did enjoy them... what are these Fostex you are talking about coming out? Only reason I don't want to bite even at $199.99 is I will have to buy a tube amp... will run me at least $150-$250... hmmm not sure what to do... think I am going to hold off, I promise myself STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system for my graduation gift to myself... and it comes with its own amp ^^
> 
> 
> 
> The Fostex x Massdrop ones that ended a couple weeks ago. It looks to be an even bassier version of the Tx0RP series headphones.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/5fn/AudioEngine-D1-Audioengine-Premium-24-bit-DAC/B006IPH5H2
> 
> What do you guys think about the D1 as a replacement for my Xonar DX?
> 
> Also any other alternatives? Preferably not overly large / doesnt need wall power / in that price range or so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'meh' the DX is a solid entry and is a 'good-enough' solution for a lot of headphones and a lot of end-users. It'd be more worthwhile to save money and do a larger upgrade down the line. What headphones are you using again?
Click to expand...

HD650

Schiit Magni 1 amp and Xonar DX soundcard.


----------



## pez

Yeah, that wouldn't be worth the upgrade, honestly. You'd be better off waiting until you could spend a few hundred more and upgrading to a single-unit system or just upgrade both in general. I'd still probably be using my TiHD if it wasn't for my incessant need to go with ITX.


----------



## Alex132

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, that wouldn't be worth the upgrade, honestly. You'd be better off waiting until you could spend a few hundred more and upgrading to a single-unit system or just upgrade both in general. I'd still probably be using my TiHD if it wasn't for my incessant need to go with ITX.


I would get a Schiit Jotunheim if it could go between 230 and 110v


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> false
> I would get a Schiit Jotunheim if it could go between 230 and 110v


Have you heard the Jot for an extended period?

It's great all in one box, however, it has its quirks which led me to sell mine.


----------



## pez

silvrr^ has quite the experience with compact or combo units IIRC, so he/she would be great at recommending a unit methinks







.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm not sure if I will bite or not... $199.99 free ship no tax is tempting again, I did enjoy them... what are these Fostex you are talking about coming out? Only reason I don't want to bite even at $199.99 is I will have to buy a tube amp... will run me at least $150-$250... hmmm not sure what to do... think I am going to hold off, I promise myself STAX SRS-3100 earspeaker system for my graduation gift to myself... and it comes with its own amp ^^


Would you mind elaborating on this a bit? I am going to be getting the 6XX's, and my plan is to keep using the Fulla 2 for work and such.

What benefit do you get from using the tubes? I was looking at the Little Dot tube amp rolling guide on Head-Fi's forum, and it looks like the different tubes have different sound signatures, much like different headphones do.
I am genuinely curious as to if I would notice a difference between what I currently have and some standalone componenet.

And since I am curious about tube tech, do you all have recommendations for where I can start researching the tube tech? I am considering grabbing a Schiit Vali 2, but I want to do a bit more research before I make a commitment to an already pricey purchase









(Sorry this is a bit open ended, I am not really sure where to start. I feel like I am starting over, just like when I first came to you all before purchasing my 770 Pros







)


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> silvrr^ has quite the experience with compact or combo units IIRC, so *he*/she would be great at recommending a unit methinks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


There are a lot more out there than this but....

*Parasound Zdac* - owned, great, I really liked this, lacked a bit of power but I think the newer version helps fix that.

*Chord Mojo* - owned, Don't believe the hype. For its size it is pretty capable. I wouldn't pair it with power hungry headphones if you like louder volumes. Be prepared to have it plugged in or watch the battery. The USB input picks up every signal in your house and leads to clicks and pops.

*ifi iDSD Black Label* - review unit for a week, It will do the job. However, I think that marketing drives their design decisions. It checks every checkbox you could want but does so in a Meh manner. It didn't impress me, there is the same battery issue as the Mojo and there are some odd design decisions. Most of these complaints go across the ifi lineup.

*JDS Labs Element* - review unit for 2-3 weeks, If you want a big knob and a small box go for it. Nothing wrong with the sound but nothing exceptional either. For the cost the Schiit offerings are cheaper.

*Schiit Jot* - owned, Power for days, all in one. However, the sound is something I couldn't get over. I never could just relax and listen to the music with it. Also, the sound stage is weird, everything is smack dab in the middle of your head.

I still strongly suggest you go to a head-fi meet or a store to try before you buy. Best way to learn what a product sounds like. I really like my current setup but I am sure some would say its to warm or lacks in some aspect. Unless there is a glaring flaw in a product, a lot of this hobby comes down to what you like.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Have you heard the Jot for an extended period?
> 
> It's great all in one box, however, it has its quirks which led me to sell mine.


Out of sheer curiosity what kind of quirks? I'm perfectly happy with my AudioGD NFB-11, but I'm always curious to hear more about various combo units... Especially since at some point I want to upgrade hubby to a newer, more capable unit (O2+ODAC Rev.B is nice but doesn't pair with HD 600's very well imo)


----------



## caenlen

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Would you mind elaborating on this a bit? I am going to be getting the 6XX's, and my plan is to keep using the Fulla 2 for work and such.
> 
> What benefit do you get from using the tubes? I was looking at the Little Dot tube amp rolling guide on Head-Fi's forum, and it looks like the different tubes have different sound signatures, much like different headphones do.
> I am genuinely curious as to if I would notice a difference between what I currently have and some standalone componenet.
> 
> And since I am curious about tube tech, do you all have recommendations for where I can start researching the tube tech? I am considering grabbing a Schiit Vali 2, but I want to do a bit more research before I make a commitment to an already pricey purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry this is a bit open ended, I am not really sure where to start. I feel like I am starting over, just like when I first came to you all before purchasing my 770 Pros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I can tell you right now the Fulla 2 does not pair well with HD650. It is ok for some songs, but a lot of times I found it to be harsh pairing. You definitely want to get some tubes. Darkvoice $199 massdrop is probably best bet for the price range. It has 1 day left on it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Would you mind elaborating on this a bit? I am going to be getting the 6XX's, and my plan is to keep using the Fulla 2 for work and such.
> 
> What benefit do you get from using the tubes? I was looking at the Little Dot tube amp rolling guide on Head-Fi's forum, and it looks like the different tubes have different sound signatures, much like different headphones do.
> I am genuinely curious as to if I would notice a difference between what I currently have and some standalone componenet.
> 
> And since I am curious about tube tech, do you all have recommendations for where I can start researching the tube tech? I am considering grabbing a Schiit Vali 2, but I want to do a bit more research before I make a commitment to an already pricey purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry this is a bit open ended, I am not really sure where to start. I feel like I am starting over, just like when I first came to you all before purchasing my 770 Pros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Forget the HD6XX. Unless you work from home, I do not recommend you get any HD6-- headphone.

Go find a pair of used Denon D5000s. They are still closed headphones, but they sound very open. Ironically, they sound almost as open as the HD6XX anyways.

The only draw back is they tend to be a bit expensive. Used pairs go for 350 and the new denon clones like the massdrop TH-00Xs are WAYYYY over priced at 400 bucks.

Ideally you should be able to find a used set at 275 bucks in good condition.

The other nice thing is they do not need an amp what so ever. So you are fine to use what you have until you get around to buying a new amp.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> I already did the mod with the 3d printed earcups as well, I can tell you right now don't waste your money, it sounds like crap. It was a classic ZEOS hype train was all... I wasted about $70 on that adventure, actually I had to rip off the 3d printed earcups cause I was an idiot and gorilla glued them, and it ruined a pair of perfectly fine shp-9500s, *which i ended up giving away for free on this forum i believe.
> *
> dont do the 3d printed earcups please, seriously its crap. maybe i did it wrong or glued in the wrong spots, i dunno,


Still in use too







.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Forget the HD6XX. Unless you work from home, I do not recommend you get any HD6-- headphone.
> 
> Go find a pair of used Denon D5000s. They are still closed headphones, but they sound very open. Ironically, they sound almost as open as the HD6XX anyways.
> 
> The only draw back is they tend to be a bit expensive. Used pairs go for 350 and the new denon clones like the massdrop TH-00Xs are WAYYYY over priced at 400 bucks.
> 
> Ideally you should be able to find a used set at 275 bucks in good condition.
> 
> The other nice thing is they do not need an amp what so ever. So you are fine to use what you have until you get around to buying a new amp.


I like the sound of this honestly. I definitely enjoy the benefits of closed backs, and I have to admit, I did impulse jump into that drop. I guess I have more research to do..









Welp now that that that's canceled, I can rest a little easier knowing I didn't make another blind purchase


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I like the sound of this honestly. I definitely enjoy the benefits of closed backs, and I have to admit, I did impulse jump into that drop. I guess I have more research to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp now that that that's canceled, I can rest a little easier knowing I didn't make another blind purchase


If you don't mind a lot of DIY work, the fostex T50rps are fantastic and cheap.

The Mr speakers alpha dogs are some of the best closed back headphones I have ever heard and you can get 80% of the same sound quality with simple mods.

The only catch is that I find them to get fairly warm on my ears. The denons stay fairly cool and comfortable and sound really good.

If you are not a living furnace like I am, then the T50rps may be a better buy for you.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.newscientist.com/article/2139215-old-brains-cant-hear-similar-sounds-but-a-drug-can-change-that/

This is neat, Tyll needs to look into this, LOL


----------



## Alex132

Ordered new HD650 earpads, genuine Sennhesier this time









They really rip you off, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002B4OKYU/ (39 pounds). But I cannot get them locally (friend going to the UK bringing them back), and the 'OEM replacements' I got prior really sucked.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ordered new HD650 earpads, genuine Sennhesier this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really rip you off, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002B4OKYU/ (39 pounds). But I cannot get them locally (friend going to the UK bringing them back), and the 'OEM replacements' I got prior really sucked.


I tend to buy direct from Sennheiser, Amazon are expensive for some reason. £32 direct.

http://headphonespares.sennheiser.co.uk/hifi-tv-headphones/hd-650


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I tend to buy direct from Sennheiser, Amazon are expensive for some reason. £32 direct.
> http://headphonespares.sennheiser.co.uk/hifi-tv-headphones/hd-650


Interesting. With conversion, a set of ear pads and the headband pad is about $20 cheaper than Amazon Canada. I'll have to keep that site in mind ^_^

EDIT: As for the whole HD 600's versus AKG K712's, it's really a tough call to decide between them as I like them both, but I am starting to notice some subtle differences between the two....

- First and foremost, my ears really are somewhat cooler with the HD 600's, which is a huge boon. Additionally, while the ear pads are a lot closer (and definitely noticeable) at first, once headphones go on they'll stay there until I'm done gaming or the typical bio/snack break rears it's head, so I'd say they're comfier than the AKG's.... Especially since my K712's do get that bad habit that if you don't get them set on your head just right they dig into the top of my head, and it's a rather annoying thing to have happen.
- Did I mention the headband on the HD 600's is actually comfortable?








- While I do enjoy my bass (especially in aggrotech, DnB, and gabber musical styles!), trying to have the game volume loud enough to hear cues as to what's going on without drowning out hubby is much harder to do on the AKG's. While we only play vs AI, not being able to hear what your healer is trying to say (usually something along the lines of "OOM in five" (out of mana in five seconds)) means you could wind up being a very very dead Valla/Sgt.Hammer/Artanis because you didn't hear him. I do have this bad habit of locking out or blanking out and going into this murderous desire to outright annihilate whoever I'm chasing down in HOTS. Aka I usually overcommit, or worse I'll chase right into the mob, or better yet, go for the kill.... IN FRONT OF TOWERS. Yup, I'm bad like that at times >.>;;;
- Previous line also applies for WoW, although I tend to have higher situational awareness because I used to tank, and usually had the much harder role of off-tank (aka deal with all the ads, which in some fights... OMG THE ADDS)
- I'm not bottoming out my MX Blue keyboard anywhere near as badly as I do with the AKG's, so according to hubby that's a gigantic perk as well, especially since I don't stop typing even if he's taking a nap or such things. The playful title of "thunder paws" is still given to me every now and then by hubby, especially when I ramp up my typing speeds to the higher levels I can do, but if I keep it under 140wpm I can usually be at least somewhat quieter with it.

In regards to music.... It's hard to say what my preference is between the two. I won't lie - I'm primarily weighing comfort and usability with gaming as the main ones, with music in general as the secondary, and in those two regards I'm definitely finding the HD 600's to be a lot more in line with things. I think one of the biggest factors though is that while it's still blatantly obvious that bass is dead centered (effectively mono, something that is done in mastering because it works, AND if you're cutting to vinyl you MUST do this for a proper groove to be cut), with the Sennheisers I'm finding the "airier" feeling they have makes it seem like the sound isn't coming from right against your ears (something that in a number of scenarios can be noticeably more obvious on the AKG's).

A playful way of describing things being airier is.... Aha, I'll use that. Thousand Foot Krutch's second album on Tooth&Nail Records, "Phenomenon". Why? Because Set It Off on Spotify is only available as the 2004 redo, and I don't like the "Fischer Price 'My First distortion peda'" kind of vibe I get from it. I really REALLY like the original, AND how they played it live back in 2003/2004 (I'd have to check my tickets since I can't quite remember) that the re-release was.... I'll go with "not to my taste" because foaming at the mouth ranting about how it almost killed my love of their music just doesn't seem quite fitting









Anyways! What I mean by all of this is quite simple: music just feels more alive, and with more.... "air" behind it, like everything is spaced out a lot more naturally. Is it as much as speakers? Nope, my work truck (2012 Nissan NV1500) has waaaaaay more of that, but I digress. I'll playfully put it this way.... The Sennheisers make me want to dance a LOT more than the AKG's do, especially once I put on anything posted onto Nuklearpuppy (arguably, my favourite record label of old for Hard Trance and Hard House music) or Tidy.







.....Man do I miss Tidy Records.

I should mention that pretty much the past week I've only ever used my HD 600's... Partially because of wanting to give them a good shot, but also because of the simple fact that I actually have been enjoying their comforting touch.

So yeah... In short.... It's a tough call, but if I focus on gaming, cooling, and comfort... Looks like the Sennheisers are winning between the two.


----------



## Rei86

I know a lot of you are too good for this but couldn't find anyone talking about it

https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/arc/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I know a lot of you are too good for this but couldn't find anyone talking about it
> 
> https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/arc/


Ehhhhhhhhh.....

If the amp is good, its a very appealing and VERY interesting product.

But the guy who runs mayflower is a very devout follower of the NWAVguy. He likes to keep distortion as low as possible by using class D designs with negative feedback loops. In other words, they like to take perfectly good audio and make it crappy because tech specs.

So I am veryyyyy skeptical.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> If the amp is good, its a very appealing and VERY interesting product.
> 
> But the guy who runs mayflower is a very devout follower of the NWAVguy. He likes to keep distortion as low as possible by using class D designs with negative feedback loops. In other words, they like to take perfectly good audio and make it crappy because tech specs.
> 
> So I am veryyyyy skeptical.


My biggest question regarding the product is pretty much this...

With a microphone input, why oh why didn't they put a microphone gain dial on there.... Relying on software for such is just a terrible solution. Also, if it's relying on 3.5mm jacks they better have an adapter included to split headsets, because a decent amount of headsets don't run split leads.

Quickly reaching for a knob to adjust the microphone (and therefore prevent deafening your teammates, or letting them actually hear you) is a LOT easier than having to go two or three steps deep into a configuration menu in a game or chat client like Discord or Teamspeak.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My biggest question regarding the product is pretty much this...
> 
> With a microphone input, why oh why didn't they put a microphone gain dial on there.... Relying on software for such is just a terrible solution. Also, if it's relying on 3.5mm jacks they better have an adapter included to split headsets, because a decent amount of headsets don't run split leads.
> 
> Quickly reaching for a knob to adjust the microphone (and therefore prevent deafening your teammates, or letting them actually hear you) is a LOT easier than having to go two or three steps deep into a configuration menu in a game or chat client like Discord or Teamspeak.


Meh. I don't feel like a attenuator is needed for that. A mute button would have been definite plus.

And I doubt it will come with a splitter. The mic input is such an after thought and it was logans brain child....sooooooo yeahhhhh.

I mean its a very interesting product made by a guy who shouldn't be allowed to touch a soldering iron...and produced by a guy who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near audio gear.

YMMV


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Meh. I don't feel like a attenuator is needed for that. A mute button would have been definite plus.
> 
> And I doubt it will come with a splitter. The mic input is such an after thought and it was logans brain child....sooooooo yeahhhhh.
> 
> I mean its a very interesting product made by a guy who shouldn't be allowed to touch a soldering iron...and produced by a guy who shouldn't be allowed anywhere near audio gear.
> 
> YMMV


I didn't say attenuator... I said gain. ~_^ But then again, I'm used to actual "proper" microphones where you traditionally want to have a decent pre-amp involved - maybe with headsets like the ones Steel Series puts out don't need such due to their simplistic design. I'll definitely agree though that a mute button would have been rather handy.


----------



## KyadCK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> If the amp is good, its a very appealing and VERY interesting product.
> 
> But the guy who runs mayflower is a very devout follower of the NWAVguy. He likes to keep distortion as low as possible by using class D designs with negative feedback loops. In other words, they like to take perfectly good audio and make it crappy because tech specs.
> 
> So I am veryyyyy skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest question regarding the product is pretty much this...
> 
> With a microphone input, why oh why didn't they put a microphone gain dial on there.... Relying on software for such is just a terrible solution. Also, if it's relying on 3.5mm jacks they better have an adapter included to split headsets, because a decent amount of headsets don't run split leads.
> 
> Quickly reaching for a knob to adjust the microphone (and therefore prevent deafening your teammates, or letting them actually hear you) is a LOT easier than having to go two or three steps deep into a configuration menu in a game or chat client like Discord or Teamspeak.
Click to expand...

I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum. I touch the Mic volume dial for my microphone amp under only one condition; the extremely few times I turn off the noise reduction filtering due to it being much louder when off. Otherwise my amp hasn't been touched in years. I'm perfectly understood every time with no effort, though that is partly to do with what equipment I use now, I could scream or whisper, it comes through the same.

You should honestly never need to set your volume all the time to begin with; Set up your hardware (whatever it'll do without blasting/distortion) and Windows volume once, then set all other volumes on a per-application basis once when you install them. Done. If you use a headset mic, then physically adjusting it should be fine. Likewise, when using comms, set your noise gate/voice activation limits correctly and set a mic mute button on your keyboard. All in-game chat should be Push To Talk if it doesn't have an open-mic toggle. Using a mic dial is a very inelegant solution that in the end is just making more work for yourself in the long run by needing to do mic checks instead of just launching comms and talking.

If your volume is fluctuating often enough in the same programs that you need a mic dial, you may want to invest in a different mic, because for all the years I've been in comms for hours every day with people (and for a while there no-life'd 10+ hours), be it my old PS3 headset on PC, SB Tactic Omega/Sigma, or my more recent AT2020/AT4040, I've never needed to do more than adjust the mic placement itself. Same for everyone I've been in comms with, no more than adjusting the mic.

I would consider a AT4040 a proper mic, you?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyadCK*
> 
> I'm on the opposite side of the spectrum. I touch the Mic volume dial for my microphone amp under only one condition; the extremely few times I turn off the noise reduction filtering due to it being much louder when off. Otherwise my amp hasn't been touched in years. I'm perfectly understood every time with no effort, though that is partly to do with what equipment I use now, I could scream or whisper, it comes through the same.
> 
> You should honestly never need to set your volume all the time to begin with; Set up your hardware (whatever it'll do without blasting/distortion) and Windows volume once, then set all other volumes on a per-application basis once when you install them. Done. If you use a headset mic, then physically adjusting it should be fine. Likewise, when using comms, set your noise gate/voice activation limits correctly and set a mic mute button on your keyboard. All in-game chat should be Push To Talk if it doesn't have an open-mic toggle. Using a mic dial is a very inelegant solution that in the end is just making more work for yourself in the long run by needing to do mic checks instead of just launching comms and talking.
> 
> If your volume is fluctuating often enough in the same programs that you need a mic dial, you may want to invest in a different mic, because for all the years I've been in comms for hours every day with people (and for a while there no-life'd 10+ hours), be it my old PS3 headset on PC, SB Tactic Omega/Sigma, or my more recent AT2020/AT4040, I've never needed to do more than adjust the mic placement itself. Same for everyone I've been in comms with, no more than adjusting the mic.
> 
> I would consider a AT4040 a proper mic, you?


First and foremost, nice choice in microphone. ^_^ I really wanted one of those but I instead chose to go with Rode a while back because of reasons I honestly can't remember - oh right, Rode's cheaper and you can get the NT1 with a really nice shockmount. Right now I have an NT-USB (but with plans to pick up a black bodied NT1 as well as Rode's Procaster) and having to rely on software for gain control drives me absolutely nuts.... Then again, my gear winds up being moved around on a regular basis, so that's probably why I prefer a physical control.... But I also don't have an actual full time microphone setup for gaming, and in fact, tend to rarely (if at all) use voice chat these days. If I ever get back into semi-competitive first person squad based shooters and/or actual "proper" raiding in WoW again I strongly suspect I'll wind up getting back into voice comms and a dedicated setup once again.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I didn't say attenuator... I said gain. ~_^ But then again, I'm used to actual "proper" microphones where you traditionally want to have a decent pre-amp involved - maybe with headsets like the ones Steel Series puts out don't need such due to their simplistic design. I'll definitely agree though that a mute button would have been rather handy.


Right, I chose the proper thing for this application.

A gain switch would be for a mic preamp. AFAIK this is a straight ADC. There is no preamp for gain to be applied.









Feel free to prove me wrong though because I am curious if this doubles as a mic preamp.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ehhhhhhhhh.....
> 
> If the amp is good, its a very appealing and VERY interesting product.
> 
> But the guy who runs mayflower is a very devout follower of the NWAVguy. He likes to keep distortion as low as possible by using class D designs with negative feedback loops. In other words, they like to take perfectly good audio and make it crappy because tech specs.
> 
> So I am veryyyyy skeptical.


If its another product that's a little different from the O2/ODAC and at a cheaper price-point that can only help with competition







.

Off-topic: I gave the FiiO E10 and SHP-9500 combo a try for a few days (haven't modded them yet) and its a nice combo. The bass boost on the E10 is better and restrained compared to the more obvious and often overbearing implementation found in the E10K. The SHP9500 (just looked at the box... no hyphen there







) are a great headphone for the price ($60 AUD used) and seem to try doing everything the HD650s do with the sound but I think the HD650s are overall more refined. Is its worth the extra couple of hundred dollars for that refinement? For me the answer is "yes" but I'll accept I went a bit crazy with this hobby







. Anyway, thought I'd throw something anecdotal up in-case someone else like me were to search the net for opinions







.


----------



## Rei86

In the video he does show off with a ModMic at one point and the sound quality is pretty on point.
I think it was a pretty nifty idea as usually do find the on board mic input to be horrendous and is the reason why when gaming I use a Snowball.


----------



## Simmons572

Welp, it looks like I did good by cancelling my 6xx purchase. I found a pair of used HD 650s yesterday, and I managed to snatch them up for $175









Should arrive mid-week next week


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Welp, it looks like I did good by cancelling my 6xx purchase. I found a pair of used HD 650s yesterday, and I managed to snatch them up for $175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should arrive mid-week next week


I forbid you from passing judgement on them until you get a better amp.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I forbid you from passing judgement on them until you get a better amp.


That is fair.







I will be looking around a bit to see what I can find.

From what I have been reading, it looks like they benefit from a warm tube amp (or something similar to that). The hardware I have definitely does not have those characteristics.
Like I mentioned before, I am intrigued by the tube hardware, but it definitely seems like I am going down a rabbit hole of information with each new recommendation.








That being said, I am not dead-set on getting something tube-based.

((if you can't tell, I am rapidly approaching information overload))









I am going to shop and read around and see if I can find something that's reasonably affordable ( < $250 ). Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rei86

Apparently everyone seems to suggest the lowest amp you should go with the HD650 is the Bottlehead Crack.


----------



## rathborne

The Schiit Valhalla MK1 was pretty good with the HD650s but unfortunately it was an old one and only lasted a month or so (its now a coffee table ornament). The Bottlehead Crack with Speedball is just a nicer pairing and is where the HD650s really shine







.

Though I use an O2 amp with the HD650s on a daily basis now that the HD800(SDR) get used with the Crack for dedicated music listening sessions







.

I do need more time to enjoy the HD800+Crack as I haven't used them a great deal lately... I blame PGI for stepping up their efforts to keep more people on Mechwarrior Online with the regular events and challenges they run







. @WhiteWulfe, I'll be on the Oceanic servers almost every evening I can this month as my goal is to get a good rank on the quickplay leaderboard specifically for average match score in a light mech







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> Apparently everyone seems to suggest the lowest amp you should go with the HD650 is the Bottlehead Crack.


I'm perfectly fine with my Magni Mk.I


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> The Schiit Valhalla MK1 was pretty good with the HD650s but unfortunately it was an old one and only lasted a month or so (its now a coffee table ornament). The Bottlehead Crack with Speedball is just a nicer pairing and is where the HD650s really shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Though I use an O2 amp with the HD650s on a daily basis now that the HD800(SDR) get used with the Crack for dedicated music listening sessions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I do need more time to enjoy the HD800+Crack as I haven't used them a great deal lately... I blame PGI for stepping up their efforts to keep more people on Mechwarrior Online with the regular events and challenges they run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . @WhiteWulfe, I'll be on the Oceanic servers almost every evening I can this month as my goal is to get a good rank on the quickplay leaderboard specifically for average match score in a light mech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


With all this talk of the Bottlehead Crack I just miiiiight have to look into it to see how my HD 600's like it.

As for the playful MechWarrior Online callout... I keep meaning to drop in and see how it is again... I think a small part of it is the whole "do I want to spend a few hours re-learning combat and getting outright owned, doubly so since Clan tech is out now" bit







^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With all this talk of the Bottlehead Crack I just miiiiight have to look into it to see how my HD 600's like it.
> 
> As for the playful MechWarrior Online callout... I keep meaning to drop in and see how it is again... I think a small part of it is the whole "do I want to spend a few hours re-learning combat and getting outright owned, doubly so since Clan tech is out now" bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^_^;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


Pretty sure HD600+Crack may be one of the most widely approved pairings if my previous reading was true







.

As for MWO the new skill trees are out and while it has disrupted a few things it does mean you can tweak the mech as you like. Adding an extra 25%+ bonus to armour and structure is amazing for a Hunchback's longevity







. And now that Inner Sphere medium lasers have been tweaked and run cooler the Swayback is even better! Though I'll be in the Kitfox-D this month as my mates bought a lot of clan gear limiting faction contract choices.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Pretty sure HD600+Crack may be one of the most widely approved pairings if my previous reading was true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for MWO the new skill trees are out and while it has disrupted a few things it does mean you can tweak the mech as you like. Adding an extra 25%+ bonus to armour and structure is amazing for a Hunchback's longevity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And now that Inner Sphere medium lasers have been tweaked and run cooler the Swayback is even better! Though I'll be in the Kitfox-D this month as my mates bought a lot of clan gear limiting faction contract choices.


Interesting to hear. We'll see how it all pans out with games, since I already have enough, PLUS Team Competition to take up my spare time ^_^

As for that amp pairing, yeah, I do see a lot of good things for it... My biggest question though is it really REALLY worth putting that kind of cash (and then time to assemble and troubleshoot) into the Crack + Speedball...


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Interesting to hear. We'll see how it all pans out with games, since I already have enough, PLUS Team Competition to take up my spare time ^_^
> 
> As for that amp pairing, yeah, I do see a lot of good things for it... My biggest question though is it really REALLY worth putting that kind of cash (and then time to assemble and troubleshoot) into the Crack + Speedball...


Haha I really only have one online game at the moment and thats MWO (and has been since 2014). I've given Quake Champions a go but it takes a lot of matches to get back into the swing and in that leadup I get told to uninstall the game by other players







. Or Arma 3 is something else I'm being pushed into







.

(Pretty sure this game talk is still on-topic as we use our headphones while doing it







).

As for the Crack I got mine for around $600 AUD second-hand and assembled with aftermarket tubes. It does get hot and sounds amazing but it's definitely not my daily driver and is used for dedicated listening sessions (often accompanied with a single malt







). A warmer SS amp might be a better way to go as you may see more use from it







.


----------



## TheReciever

Hey Guys!

Ive been scrambling the past few days with trying to get my school wrapped up (failed) and getting ready for heading to the US, about 8 hours of sleep in 4 days and so I just finally slept for about 18-20 hours. Still feel like the living dead but anyways lol

I know this may not be the best place to ask, but since the audiophiles are here I figured what the heck.

Do you guys know if using a USB DAC on a tablet for decoding higher audio bitrates / files like FLACs and such result in lower CPU usage? Im between the Shield K1 or Galaxy Tab S for a "new" tablet.

Im about to order me some HM5 pads finally, and I guess im looking for an excuse to pull the trigger on a USB DAC that I can use for media on a tablet and/or my m4600.

I recently purchased a P157SM to replace my m4600 as my daily driver on the cheap, while selling my y510p to my brother, so its more like a trade between 3 parties lol. This would mean I would make the m4600 my plex server so I could also use the USB DAC with that as well.

Does it work for decoding audio to relieve CPU utilization or am I missing some fundamental info here?

I'd like to use the DAC with the internal speakers of the tablet, and the DAC with Plex transcoding to the tablet (and maybe other mediums in the future like a tv or cell phone)

Help me justify the purchase of something I DONT NEED !

Thanks guys


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> There are a lot more out there than this but....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Parasound Zdac* - owned, great, I really liked this, lacked a bit of power but I think the newer version helps fix that.
> 
> *Chord Mojo* - owned, Don't believe the hype. For its size it is pretty capable. I wouldn't pair it with power hungry headphones if you like louder volumes. Be prepared to have it plugged in or watch the battery. The USB input picks up every signal in your house and leads to clicks and pops.
> 
> *ifi iDSD Black Label* - review unit for a week, It will do the job. However, I think that marketing drives their design decisions. It checks every checkbox you could want but does so in a Meh manner. It didn't impress me, there is the same battery issue as the Mojo and there are some odd design decisions. Most of these complaints go across the ifi lineup.
> 
> *JDS Labs Element* - review unit for 2-3 weeks, If you want a big knob and a small box go for it. Nothing wrong with the sound but nothing exceptional either. For the cost the Schiit offerings are cheaper.
> 
> *Schiit Jot* - owned, Power for days, all in one. However, the sound is something I couldn't get over. I never could just relax and listen to the music with it. Also, the sound stage is weird, everything is smack dab in the middle of your head.
> 
> 
> 
> I still strongly suggest you go to a head-fi meet or a store to try before you buy. Best way to learn what a product sounds like. I really like my current setup but I am sure some would say its to warm or lacks in some aspect. Unless there is a glaring flaw in a product, a lot of this hobby comes down to what you like.


Thanks for posting this. Your amp experience of both 'mobile' and 'modern' stuff exceeds what a lot of us have around here (that I personally know of).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Forget the HD6XX. Unless you work from home, I do not recommend you get any HD6-- headphone.
> 
> Go find a pair of used Denon D5000s. They are still closed headphones, but they sound very open. Ironically, they sound almost as open as the HD6XX anyways.
> 
> The only draw back is they tend to be a bit expensive. Used pairs go for 350 and the new denon clones like the massdrop TH-00Xs are WAYYYY over priced at 400 bucks.
> 
> Ideally you should be able to find a used set at 275 bucks in good condition.
> 
> The other nice thing is they do not need an amp what so ever. So you are fine to use what you have until you get around to buying a new amp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I like the sound of this honestly. I definitely enjoy the benefits of closed backs, and I have to admit, I did impulse jump into that drop. I guess I have more research to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp now that that that's canceled, I can rest a little easier knowing I didn't make another blind purchase


That's solid advice above. The only benefit to the TH-X00 is probably the fact that you get a warranty, but I don't think I've ever had to utilize a headphone warranty in my life.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Ordered new HD650 earpads, genuine Sennhesier this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They really rip you off, https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B002B4OKYU/ (39 pounds). But I cannot get them locally (friend going to the UK bringing them back), and the 'OEM replacements' I got prior really sucked.


The benefit is they should last you for just about forever if you maintain them and clean them bi-yearly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Welp, it looks like I did good by cancelling my 6xx purchase. I found a pair of used HD 650s yesterday, and I managed to snatch them up for $175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should arrive mid-week next week


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I forbid you from passing judgement on them until you get a better amp.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> That is fair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be looking around a bit to see what I can find.
> 
> From what I have been reading, it looks like they benefit from a warm tube amp (or something similar to that). The hardware I have definitely does not have those characteristics.
> Like I mentioned before, I am intrigued by the tube hardware, but it definitely seems like I am going down a rabbit hole of information with each new recommendation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, I am not dead-set on getting something tube-based.
> 
> ((if you can't tell, I am rapidly approaching information overload))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to shop and read around and see if I can find something that's reasonably affordable ( < $250 ). Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


You don't necessarily need a tube amp, but tube amps do make them shine.

Plenty of people are happy with them using a Magni and Modi, and I myself have always been super happy using them on an Asgard 2. I personally didn't care for it on the Magni + Modi, but I loved it on the Asgard 2. However, the Asgard 2 is a slightly warmer amp.

What shop are you visiting and what are your options? Also, can you remind us of your music taste as well?


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> I know a lot of you are too good for this but couldn't find anyone talking about it
> 
> https://www.mayflowerelectronics.com/shop/mayflower-custom-products/arc/


...seller will promote his stuff, that is to be expected
For me, good amp must have tubes and transformers (amorph hmm)


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You don't necessarily need a tube amp, but tube amps do make them shine.
> 
> Plenty of people are happy with them using a Magni and Modi, and I myself have always been super happy using them on an Asgard 2. I personally didn't care for it on the Magni + Modi, but I loved it on the Asgard 2. However, the Asgard 2 is a slightly warmer amp.
> 
> What shop are you visiting and what are your options? Also, can you remind us of your music taste as well?


I was giving the Asgard a look, and I was definitely intrigued.

As of right now, I am not aware of any shops in my area that are less than an hour drive from my place. I am located in US, 25401, if that helps clear things up.









Music tastes.... My preferred genres include Jazz, Early Country (Johnny Cash), Bluegrass (Steve n' Seagulls), Reggae (Bob Marley, Toots and the Maytals), 70's-80's Rock, modern Alt Rock (Phoenix, Hippo Campus), and deep EDM. As of late, I've been bingeing on Drum N' Bass, and some pre-2008 era dubstep. ((I am sorry, that's probably as clear as mud..))

I listen to just about anything really. My preferred sound signature is extended bass, punchy mid-bass, and clear, crisp highs. A audio nerd friend of mine once described it as "the stereotypical Bose sound signature".

EDIT: Now here's a thought, I've got a coworker that is trying to sell his Massdrop Darkvoice 336SE OTL that he bought several months back, for ~$100 (to friends/colleagues). From what he is telling me, it's been collecting dust at his parent's house in PA for the past month or so, and he'd like to see it actually being used. Perfect working condition, allegedly.

I feel like $100 for the thing is a hard deal to pass up.. What do you all think?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was giving the Asgard a look, and I was definitely intrigued.
> 
> As of right now, I am not aware of any shops in my area that are less than an hour drive from my place. I am located in US, 25401, if that helps clear things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music tastes.... My preferred genres include Jazz, Early Country (Johnny Cash), Bluegrass (Steve n' Seagulls), Reggae (Bob Marley, Toots and the Maytals), 70's-80's Rock, modern Alt Rock (Phoenix, Hippo Campus), and deep EDM. As of late, I've been bingeing on Drum N' Bass, and some pre-2008 era dubstep. ((I am sorry, that's probably as clear as mud..))
> 
> I listen to just about anything really. My preferred sound signature is extended bass, punchy mid-bass, and clear, crisp highs. A audio nerd friend of mine once described it as "the stereotypical Bose sound signature".
> 
> EDIT: Now here's a thought, I've got a coworker that is trying to sell his Massdrop Darkvoice 336SE OTL that he bought several months back, for ~$100 (to friends/colleagues). From what he is telling me, it's been collecting dust at his parent's house in PA for the past month or so, and he'd like to see it actually being used. Perfect working condition, allegedly.
> 
> I feel like $100 for the thing is a hard deal to pass up.. What do you all think?


Its Chinese junk.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was giving the Asgard a look, and I was definitely intrigued.
> 
> As of right now, I am not aware of any shops in my area that are less than an hour drive from my place. I am located in US, 25401, if that helps clear things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music tastes.... My preferred genres include Jazz, Early Country (Johnny Cash), Bluegrass (Steve n' Seagulls), Reggae (Bob Marley, Toots and the Maytals), 70's-80's Rock, modern Alt Rock (Phoenix, Hippo Campus), and deep EDM. As of late, I've been bingeing on Drum N' Bass, and some pre-2008 era dubstep. ((I am sorry, that's probably as clear as mud..))
> 
> I listen to just about anything really. My preferred sound signature is extended bass, punchy mid-bass, and clear, crisp highs. A audio nerd friend of mine once described it as "the stereotypical Bose sound signature".
> 
> EDIT: Now here's a thought, I've got a coworker that is trying to sell his Massdrop Darkvoice 336SE OTL that he bought several months back, for ~$100 (to friends/colleagues). From what he is telling me, it's been collecting dust at his parent's house in PA for the past month or so, and he'd like to see it actually being used. Perfect working condition, allegedly.
> 
> I feel like $100 for the thing is a hard deal to pass up.. What do you all think?


That genre list looks compatible with the HD650s







. Most of the list looked acoustic or real-world and I've found they're the genres the HD650s shine at (for me its classical/orchestral, rock, metal). If by deep EDM you mean things like deep house then you'll also be OK







. For dubstep there may not be huge amounts of brain shaking bass or bass extension but still enough to be fun. Some drum and bass can be hit and miss depending on the sound but I found the sub-genre "liquid drum and bass" pairs better with the HD650s







. Hope that helps







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That genre list looks compatible with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most of the list looked acoustic or real-world and I've found they're the genres the HD650s shine at (for me its classical/orchestral, rock, metal). If by deep EDM you mean things like deep house then you'll also be OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For dubstep there may not be huge amounts of brain shaking bass or bass extension but still enough to be fun. Some drum and bass can be hit and miss depending on the sound but I found the sub-genre "liquid drum and bass" pairs better with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Pre-2008 dubstep (aka proper dubstep according to fans) was more of a technical format, and also had offshoots that were aimed more at being in the middle of a hot and heavy DnB mix to allow the dance floor to cool off for a bit before going back into the heavy energy stuff. Artists such as Burial (two albums come to mind: self-titled, as well as "Alone" "Untrue") or Ikonika come to mind as being good voices of that generation.

Pre-2008 dubstep also had some almost avant garde-like elements to it, primarily due to just how much of an artistic expression forum it was at the time. It most definitely is not about the wobble bass, although some music did feature wobbly elements in it.

DnB I'd also be curious if it's more of a 2004-2008 feel, or more modern DnB as 2011+ DnB has a very different feel to it than the earlier stuff does.


----------



## ACM

I have a weird problem happening & was wondering if any of yall had it happen before.

I've never used the Windows 10 Movie & TV App with my SMSL SD793-ii before and when trying it today all I get is loud fluttering static through the headphones. Adjusting the volume in the Windows 10 App player doesn't change the static noise only the SD793-ii knob will change it. All other video players and audio sources work fine through the optical going to the SD793-ii but the Window App is freaking out it out. I tried reinstalling Realtek driver & it's still the same. I plugged my headphones into the back port on the motherboard IO & it plays fine from that.

Maybe the Windows 10 App video player doesn't work well with the SD793-ii? It's weird because other W10 Apps like Groove Music (Gross) works fine with my setup.

Edit: Not SA50 duh.. meant SD793-ii


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep (aka proper dubstep according to fans) was more of a technical format, and also had offshoots that were aimed more at being in the middle of a hot and heavy DnB mix to allow the dance floor to cool off for a bit before going back into the heavy energy stuff. Artists such as Burial (two albums come to mind: self-titled, as well as "Alone" "Untrue") or Ikonika come to mind as being good voices of that generation.
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep also had some almost avant garde-like elements to it, primarily due to just how much of an artistic expression forum it was at the time. It most definitely is not about the wobble bass, although some music did feature wobbly elements in it.
> 
> DnB I'd also be curious if it's more of a 2004-2008 feel, or more modern DnB as 2011+ DnB has a very different feel to it than the earlier stuff does.


Speaking of DnB I came across this track the other night that really stood out for me:


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its Chinese junk.


Short, sweet and to the point. I respect that









I know that it can be hit or miss with quality, but my coworker says its in perfect working condition, and I do trust the guy.








Is it really worth avoiding completely? If I can save a few bucks by buying pre-owned, I believe it's worth looking in to.

After reading through the Tube Roller's club over on head-fi, it looks like that most of the problems people have dealt with have had to do with poor power delivery (replacing the power cable), and some lousy soldering jobs. I am no stranger to a soldering iron, so that really isn't a turn off for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That genre list looks compatible with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most of the list looked acoustic or real-world and I've found they're the genres the HD650s shine at (for me its classical/orchestral, rock, metal). If by deep EDM you mean things like deep house then you'll also be OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For dubstep there may not be huge amounts of brain shaking bass or bass extension but still enough to be fun. Some drum and bass can be hit and miss depending on the sound but I found the sub-genre "liquid drum and bass" pairs better with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Deep house, deep DnB, the works! It's a unique genre, and it definitely gives me my bass fill








Actually, good catch with liquid DnB. I follow a few modern liquid producers, and I am really attached to genre lately







I've been listening to a lot of stuff that the Liquicity label has to offer lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep (aka proper dubstep according to fans) was more of a technical format, and also had offshoots that were aimed more at being in the middle of a hot and heavy DnB mix to allow the dance floor to cool off for a bit before going back into the heavy energy stuff. Artists such as Burial (two albums come to mind: self-titled, as well as "Alone" "Untrue") or Ikonika come to mind as being good voices of that generation.
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep also had some almost avant garde-like elements to it, primarily due to just how much of an artistic expression forum it was at the time. It most definitely is not about the wobble bass, although some music did feature wobbly elements in it.
> 
> DnB I'd also be curious if it's more of a 2004-2008 feel, or more modern DnB as 2011+ DnB has a very different feel to it than the earlier stuff does.


In regards to the dubstep, a bit of pre 2008, and a bit of modern dubstep. Chase and Status - Eastern Jam comes to mind for the early stuff. And The Widdler comes to mind for more of the modern stuff. Brostep and 2009-Current popular "dubstep" is great from time to time, but it's not my typical go-to.
In regards to the DnB, I am really a fan of most of the genre, ranging everywhere from Pendulum and Sub Focus, to Muzzy and FliteDNB. I am really not to particular in general, I just pick something that fits the mood of the day.









Its good to know that you all have had good experiences with these genres and the 650s! I am quite excited to try them out! Once I get the amp situation worked out, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Short, sweet and to the point. I respect that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that it can be hit or miss with quality, but my coworker says its in perfect working condition, and I do trust the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it really worth avoiding completely? If I can save a few bucks by buying pre-owned, I believe it's worth looking in to.
> 
> After reading through the Tube Roller's club over on head-fi, it looks like that most of the problems people have dealt with have had to do with poor power delivery (replacing the power cable), and some lousy soldering jobs. I am no stranger to a soldering iron, so that really isn't a turn off for me.


Its a crap amp. Its built like crap, it sucks power like there is no tomorrow, and it doesn't sound all that great.

You are literally better off with a schiit vali 2 IMO.


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks for the input. I guess the research definitely does not stop here tonight.









If anyone else has anything to say in this topic, I am all ears


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was giving the Asgard a look, and I was definitely intrigued.
> 
> As of right now, I am not aware of any shops in my area that are less than an hour drive from my place. I am located in US, 25401, if that helps clear things up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music tastes.... My preferred genres include Jazz, Early Country (Johnny Cash), Bluegrass (Steve n' Seagulls), Reggae (Bob Marley, Toots and the Maytals), 70's-80's Rock, modern Alt Rock (Phoenix, Hippo Campus), and deep EDM. As of late, I've been bingeing on Drum N' Bass, and some pre-2008 era dubstep. ((I am sorry, that's probably as clear as mud..))
> 
> I listen to just about anything really. My preferred sound signature is extended bass, punchy mid-bass, and clear, crisp highs. A audio nerd friend of mine once described it as "the stereotypical Bose sound signature".
> 
> EDIT: Now here's a thought, I've got a coworker that is trying to sell his Massdrop Darkvoice 336SE OTL that he bought several months back, for ~$100 (to friends/colleagues). From what he is telling me, it's been collecting dust at his parent's house in PA for the past month or so, and he'd like to see it actually being used. Perfect working condition, allegedly.
> 
> I feel like $100 for the thing is a hard deal to pass up.. What do you all think?


I might be disagreed with, but I think the Asgard 2 is a great starter amp for the HD650. I've plugged it up to other amps before and thought in comparison, the Asgard 2 punches well above its' weight. Plus if you get it new from Schiit, they have a good return policy should you detest it







. If you're on a tight budget, I think the Fulla 2 does 'OK' (better than a Magni or Vali 1/2), but it's nothing special.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That genre list looks compatible with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Most of the list looked acoustic or real-world and I've found they're the genres the HD650s shine at (for me its classical/orchestral, rock, metal). If by deep EDM you mean things like deep house then you'll also be OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For dubstep there may not be huge amounts of brain shaking bass or bass extension but still enough to be fun. Some drum and bass can be hit and miss depending on the sound but I found the sub-genre "liquid drum and bass" pairs better with the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Indeed. The HD650 is best described by just being 'agreeable' with everything. They're comfy and sound great with everything, and that's what makes them a winner.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep (aka proper dubstep according to fans) was more of a technical format, and also had offshoots that were aimed more at being in the middle of a hot and heavy DnB mix to allow the dance floor to cool off for a bit before going back into the heavy energy stuff. Artists such as Burial (two albums come to mind: self-titled, as well as "Alone" "Untrue") or Ikonika come to mind as being good voices of that generation.
> 
> Pre-2008 dubstep also had some almost avant garde-like elements to it, primarily due to just how much of an artistic expression forum it was at the time. It most definitely is not about the wobble bass, although some music did feature wobbly elements in it.
> 
> DnB I'd also be curious if it's more of a 2004-2008 feel, or more modern DnB as 2011+ DnB has a very different feel to it than the earlier stuff does.


People never know how to deal with progression of genres and thus we have to deals with hundreds of BS sub-genres that mean one song differs from another because of a single characteristic in a track. I love sub-genres when I'm looking for other music like it, but the arguments I see stem over genre arguments are as ridiculous as the GPU and CPU wars I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Shaded War

I'm in search of an amp for a HD700. I don't have any experience in hi-fi audio so I need some help here. I'll be using the RCA on my Titanium HD as a DAC.

I was looking at the Magni or Asgard and I'm wondering which of those of those would be a good fit for the 700's. I'm also open to other suggestions, but prefer to keep it under $300. I'm also not sold on the idea of going for a tube setup yet, I'd prefer to have a good solid state amp to start with.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I'm in search of an amp for a HD700. I don't have any experience in hi-fi audio so I need some help here. I'll be using the RCA on my Titanium HD as a DAC.
> 
> I was looking at the Magni or Asgard and I'm wondering which of those of those would be a good fit for the 700's. I'm also open to other suggestions, but prefer to keep it under $300. I'm also not sold on the idea of going for a tube setup yet, I'd prefer to have a good solid state amp to start with.


If you are willing to hunt for a used amp, you should keep an eye out for an antique sound labs - MG HEAD DT OTL MKIII HEADPHONE AMPLIFIER

Its one of the better amps for the HD700. The HD700 is kind of a colder sounding headphone, so it really needs a warmer amp to balance out the tone.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I might be disagreed with, but I think the Asgard 2 is a great starter amp for the HD650. I've plugged it up to other amps before and thought in comparison, the Asgard 2 punches well above its' weight. Plus if you get it new from Schiit, they have a good return policy should you detest it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If you're on a tight budget, I think the Fulla 2 does 'OK' (better than a Magni or Vali 1/2), but it's nothing special.
> Indeed. The HD650 is best described by just being 'agreeable' with everything. They're comfy and sound great with everything, and that's what makes them a winner.
> People never know how to deal with progression of genres and thus we have to deals with hundreds of BS sub-genres that mean one song differs from another because of a single characteristic in a track. I love sub-genres when I'm looking for other music like it, but the arguments I see stem over genre arguments are as ridiculous as the GPU and CPU wars I've seen on this forum.


I have read in several places that the Asgard 2 is fairly warm sounding, despite being a solid state amp. I already have the Fulla 2, and thought it's great for games, the emphasis on the highs get's a bit fatiguing after a while (When listening with my DT 770 80 Ohm).

I've never understood the drama with sub-genres in EDM. I have heard the same bass house song identified as 5 or 6 different subgenres, and quite frankly, I think it's a bit absurd. That being said, it does help when trying to find similar music, as I can just search this random subgenre, a 9 times out of 10, I can find something that sounds very close.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have read in several places that the Asgard 2 is *fairly warm sounding*, despite being a solid state amp. I already have the Fulla 2, and thought it's great for games, the emphasis on the highs get's a bit fatiguing after a while (When listening with my DT 770 80 Ohm).
> 
> I've never understood the drama with sub-genres in EDM. I have heard the same bass house song identified as 5 or 6 different subgenres, and quite frankly, I think it's a bit absurd. That being said, it does help when trying to find similar music, as I can just search this random subgenre, a 9 times out of 10, I can find something that sounds very close.




That's total nonsense. Honda kids and head-fiers should just loose speaking privileges.

There are warm sounding SS amps. There is nothing inherently preventing solid state amps from sounding warm. Its just that they cost an arm and a leg.

The other thing is that there isn't a whole heck a lot of difference between the magni 2 and the asgard 2 and yet there is a pretty significant price difference.

If you are no stranger to a soldering iron, would you consider doing the millett starving student amp?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I have read in several places that the Asgard 2 is fairly warm sounding, despite being a solid state amp. I already have the Fulla 2, and thought it's great for games, the emphasis on the highs get's a bit fatiguing after a while (When listening with my DT 770 80 Ohm).
> 
> I've never understood the drama with sub-genres in EDM. I have heard the same bass house song identified as 5 or 6 different subgenres, and quite frankly, I think it's a bit absurd. That being said, it does help when trying to find similar music, as I can just search this random subgenre, a 9 times out of 10, I can find something that sounds very close.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's total nonsense. Honda kids and head-fiers should just loose speaking privileges.
> 
> There are warm sounding SS amps. There is nothing inherently preventing solid state amps from sounding warm. Its just that they cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> The other thing is that there isn't a whole heck a lot of difference between the magni 2 and the asgard 2 and yet there is a pretty significant price difference.
> 
> If you are no stranger to a soldering iron, would you consider doing the millett starving student amp?


LOL.

Yeah, I love my Asgard 2, but the misconception of it being warm I think is when people come from the Magni or just plain 'benchmark' amps like the O2. I'd say my TiHD was a tad bit warmer and is why I somewhat preferred it with different types of headphones. However, I do love the pairing of the Asgard 2 with the HD650. It gives the right power to something like the T50RP even, but it's brighter top-end tends to show as it's driving more difficult headphones.


----------



## caenlen

I am not sure what I will do for my amp after graduation, I am hoping Schiit does version 3's of some things, its a longshot, but you never know.

Otherwise I may roll with the NFB-11 amp whitewulfe has. I don't really need the power, I just want a cleaner dedicated amp that my Fulla can't give, I intend to keep the same headphones. Not sure what I will do yet, I need to do a few headphone conventions before I decide.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not sure what I will do for my amp after graduation, I am hoping Schiit does version 3's of some things, its a longshot, but you never know.
> 
> Otherwise I may roll with the NFB-11 amp whitewulfe has. I don't really need the power, I just want a cleaner dedicated amp that my Fulla can't give, I intend to keep the same headphones. Not sure what I will do yet, I need to do a few headphone conventions before I decide.


Isn't graduation like 2-3 years away for you?

Anyways, when you graduate, and you still want to stay in the schiit family, the Mjolnir or however you spell it is the best amp schiit makes.

Its probably 90% as good as the cavali liquid fire amp, but for a fraction of the price.

The only reason I don't like the Mjor what ever is because I like the antique sound labs amp better and its 250 bucks cheaper. But its all tube, so the schiit amp would be more "clean" sounding for your needs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am not sure what I will do for my amp after graduation, I am hoping Schiit does version 3's of some things, its a longshot, but you never know.
> 
> Otherwise I may roll with the NFB-11 amp whitewulfe has. I don't really need the power, I just want a cleaner dedicated amp that my Fulla can't give, I intend to keep the same headphones. Not sure what I will do yet, I need to do a few headphone conventions before I decide.


Apparently the new version they came out with a few weeks ago is even better than the one I have... Or something. Also has newer Sabre chip, 9028 pro instead of the 9018... And a better USB implementation.

Was weird to see they got rid of the vent on the top though...


----------



## Shaded War

I was looking at buying an amp, but I'm not sure if it's worth it after remembering the TiHD has a built in amp.

Creative claims the TiHD can run 330Ω headphones with the built in amp. My HD558's are 50Ω, and I normally run the volume at 10-20% and there is plenty of power. If I feel like really cranking the volume, 30% is plenty loud for me.

The specs say "Headphone output for audio listening up to 115dB 33Ω, and 117dB 330Ω, at 24bit/96kHz".

Is this going to be enough for a set of HD700s at 150Ω? I won't have them until the beginning of August to test.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I was looking at buying an amp, but I'm not sure if it's worth it after remembering the TiHD has a built in amp.
> 
> Creative claims the TiHD can run 330Ω headphones with the built in amp. My HD558's are 50Ω, and I normally run the volume at 10-20% and there is plenty of power. If I feel like really cranking the volume, 30% is plenty loud for me.
> 
> The specs say "Headphone output for audio listening up to 115dB 33Ω, and 117dB 330Ω, at 24bit/96kHz".
> 
> Is this going to be enough for a set of HD700s at 150Ω? I won't have them until the beginning of August to test.


It will work. You will still want an amp to get the best sound quality, but you can definitely rock your sound card as you look or save for better options.

Bust FYI, I am trying to find a used Zdac for you at your 300 dollar budget. Prices are drastically inflated on ebay, so I am combing through the various audio marts.

The zdac is a high end dac with a small dedicated headphone amp. I know that on paper its not really what you wanted, but trust me, this thing works like gang busters.


----------



## pez

The TiHD is even great to use as a DAC until you can find something that's an actual upgrade. I ran a TiHD and the Asgard 2 for the longest time. I wouldn't say the Bifrost Uber was a massive upgrade by any means, though.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's total nonsense. Honda kids and head-fiers should just loose speaking privileges.
> 
> There are warm sounding SS amps. There is nothing inherently preventing solid state amps from sounding warm. Its just that they cost an arm and a leg.
> 
> The other thing is that there isn't a whole heck a lot of difference between the magni 2 and the asgard 2 and yet there is a pretty significant price difference.
> 
> If you are no stranger to a soldering iron, would you consider doing the millett starving student amp?


Please forgive my noobness.







Most of the posts I have read lately have mentioned exactly what you are calling out, so I guess it's a common generalization/misconception.

It's definitely worth looking into that DIY amp, for sure, but I think I'd rather spend some money on a decent product as a baseline, before I go that route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Yeah, I love my Asgard 2, but the misconception of it being warm I think is when people come from the Magni or just plain 'benchmark' amps like the O2. I'd say my TiHD was a tad bit warmer and is why I somewhat preferred it with different types of headphones. However, I do love the pairing of the Asgard 2 with the HD650. It gives the right power to something like the T50RP even, but it's brighter top-end tends to show as it's driving more difficult headphones.


The asgard is definitely enticing. I looked up several reviews comparing it to the Valhalla 2 and the Lyr 2, and a couple people have mentioned that the Asgard 2 is more warm sounding then the others.

I am not super interested in the Magni, as I've seen it compared to the O2 Amp, and I already own one of those.

Depending on if I find any other info, it almost seems as the Asgard 2 is the way to go.


----------



## pez

Simmons, you can ignore Tjj about 80% of the time







. He's always triggered in this thread







.

If it helps, when Tjj and I went to a meet in Charlotte several years ago, people loved my simple setup then which was a MacBook Air > Cambridge Audio DAC (I think it was the DacMagic) > Asgard 2 > HD650.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Simmons, you can ignore Tjj about 80% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He's always triggered in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If it helps, when Tjj and I went to a meet in Charlotte several years ago, people loved my simple setup then which was a MacBook Air > Cambridge Audio DAC (I think it was the DacMagic) > Asgard 2 > HD650.


OMG, you can not hold that over my head. That trip was just torture.









My amp was literally in tatters. I couldn't remember how to set up my friends amp for the life of me because I only got 4 hours of sleep in the driver seat of a crappy honda civic. Nor did I wan't to experiment with it because that amp could easily kill you if you do something wrong. I was really disappointed about all of that. I was gonna have a hotel room where I was going to show you my speakers, I had the whole thing planned. But nope. NC had to do road repairs that night and it costs me 3 hours of my life and a whole bunch of solder joints









At the end of the day though, we pretty much liked and disliked the same things. Our tastes aren't that far apart. For instance, wasn't I the one who brought the dac magic for you to listen to









At some point, I will make a point of flying over to the east coast and showing you everything now that its been rebuilt in a proper chassis.

And just fyi, my previous post was supposed to be fairly humorous. I was hoping people would have got the hint with the picture.

The fact of the matter though is that the asgard 2 is not warm. You can make the argument that it sounds neutral. But warm? I think even you would have to admit that is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj gets ALMOST as hyper as me sometimes.









Yeah, I graduate May 2020, and I will spend 3 months in Finland again with my friends there, and maybe even try to find a job in Finland if Trump wins again in 2020. lol... also I do want a wife and kid someday, there is no better place to raise a kid then here, universal healthcare that works with no long waiting lines, free university, and generally everyone seems happy here, kids flying kites everywhere and playing outside instead of staring at an xbox all summer, no heroin epidemic, no greed and envy ruling the hearts of bros, its like I went to sleep on the airplane and woke in the Shire lulz


----------



## Alex132

Realistically, why don't more voltage switchable amps exist


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Simmons, you can ignore Tjj about 80% of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . He's always triggered in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If it helps, when Tjj and I went to a meet in Charlotte several years ago, people loved my simple setup then which was a MacBook Air > Cambridge Audio DAC (I think it was the DacMagic) > Asgard 2 > HD650.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OMG, you can not hold that over my head. That trip was just torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My amp was literally in tatters. I couldn't remember how to set up my friends amp for the life of me because I only got 4 hours of sleep in the driver seat of a crappy honda civic. Nor did I wan't to experiment with it because that amp could easily kill you if you do something wrong. I was really disappointed about all of that. I was gonna have a hotel room where I was going to show you my speakers, I had the whole thing planned. But nope. NC had to do road repairs that night and it costs me 3 hours of my life and a whole bunch of solder joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day though, we pretty much liked and disliked the same things. Our tastes aren't that far apart. For instance, wasn't I the one who brought the dac magic for you to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, I will make a point of flying over to the east coast and showing you everything now that its been rebuilt in a proper chassis.
> 
> And just fyi, my previous post was supposed to be fairly humorous. I was hoping people would have got the hint with the picture.
> 
> The fact of the matter though is that the asgard 2 is not warm. You can make the argument that it sounds neutral. But warm? I think even you would have to admit that is a bit of a stretch.


Oh lordy, you two in the same room together? Now that sounds like an entertaining trip








I understand that a lot of what was said was intended to be humor. I've seen how hostile some of these threads can get on head-fi and reddit, so this was nothing in comparison.

I just hope Tjj doesn't get too upset once he finds out I am going to using Desktop > ODAC > [Probably the Asgard] > HD 650..








Yes I know I should probably look into a replacement DAC in the future...

I think you are also the first person that has said that the Asgard 2 is not warm, in my readings thus far (which isn't really saying much







). Would you describe your opinions it in a bit more detail? I'm looking for your take on its sounds signature. Also I'd like to hear from @pez as well, since you actually own one.

I am prepared to buy one of the after work this evening, so any pros and cons at this point would be greatly appreciated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Tjj gets ALMOST as hyper as me sometimes.


Oh believe me, I know. That's why they keep you around








jk jk


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Please forgive my noobness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the posts I have read lately have mentioned exactly what you are calling out, so I guess it's a common generalization/misconception.
> 
> It's definitely worth looking into that DIY amp, for sure, but I think I'd rather spend some money on a decent product as a baseline, before I go that route.
> The asgard is definitely enticing. I looked up several reviews comparing it to the Valhalla 2 and the Lyr 2, and a couple people have mentioned that the Asgard 2 is more warm sounding then the others.
> 
> I am not super interested in the Magni, as I've seen it compared to the O2 Amp, and I already own one of those.
> 
> Depending on if I find any other info, it almost seems as the Asgard 2 is the way to go.


YOU are fine, like I said to pez, I was just adding a bit of humor. Its the head-fi kids (and old people) that need to find a different path in life.

To make a very long story short. Schiit amps are not the best of the best like they claim they are. They are very good at guerilla marketing. A lot of people buy them because its cheap, easy, and sounds good enough.

My issue is that they sound pretty bright. Most headphones on the market today are bright enough. In Pez's and your case, the HD650s are dark enough where they sort of cancel out the schiit sound signature and give a more neutral sound signature. I am not particularly a fan of the sound signature though because you tend to get fairly flat and lifeless mid range which is where 90% of your music lives.

For EDM or anything that uses a lot of synthetic sound, this isn't and issue. But for jazz, johny cash, and that sort of stuff, you will be pretty disappointed.

As for my frustation, I just take issue with someone out there in the ether claiming its something its not because then the average consumer ends up getting misinformed and that isn't cool.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> YOU are fine, like I said to pez, I was just adding a bit of humor. Its the head-fi kids (and old people) that need to find a different path in life.
> 
> To make a very long story short. Schiit amps are not the best of the best like they claim they are. They are very good at guerilla marketing. A lot of people buy them because its cheap, easy, and sounds good enough.
> 
> My issue is that they sound pretty bright. Most headphones on the market today are bright enough. In Pez's and your case, the HD650s are dark enough where they sort of cancel out the schiit sound signature and give a more neutral sound signature. I am not particularly a fan of the sound signature though because you tend to get fairly flat and lifeless mid range which is where 90% of your music lives.
> 
> For EDM or anything that uses a lot of synthetic sound, this isn't and issue. But for jazz, johny cash, and that sort of stuff, you will be pretty disappointed.
> 
> As for my frustation, I just take issue with someone out there in the ether claiming its something its not because then the average consumer ends up getting misinformed and that isn't cool.


I understand where you are coming from.









After reading around a bit more, it seems that the more and more I check reviews, the more pez's claims appear to be supported.

After I get back from the gym, I am going to order the Asgard 2. Worst case scenario, if I am not happy with it, I will just return it.

On a side note, the Senn 650s arrived today, and they appear to be in immaculate condition! (Minus some dust on the pads, and a small dent in the mesh of the left earcup)

However, it didn't ship with the cable








I rechecked the listing, and surely enough, there is was not going to be shipped with the cable. Fortunately, I found the Sennheiser brand cable on Amazon Prime for $20, so it should be here on Monday, along with a couple replacement RCA cables for my JVC head unit.


----------



## NBrock

Anyone here with a tube amp that has used some early 50's Amperex 6922 / ECC88 / 6DJ8 tubes? I am looking for opinions on them for my Valhalla 2 or really any tube suggestions.
My current setup is PC>Bifrost (4490)>Valhalla 2>DT 1990Pro
Current tubes are early 80's REFLEKTOR 6N23P-EV

Thanks!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OMG, you can not hold that over my head. That trip was just torture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My amp was literally in tatters. I couldn't remember how to set up my friends amp for the life of me because I only got 4 hours of sleep in the driver seat of a crappy honda civic. Nor did I wan't to experiment with it because that amp could easily kill you if you do something wrong. I was really disappointed about all of that. I was gonna have a hotel room where I was going to show you my speakers, I had the whole thing planned. But nope. NC had to do road repairs that night and it costs me 3 hours of my life and a whole bunch of solder joints
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day though, we pretty much liked and disliked the same things. Our tastes aren't that far apart. For instance, wasn't I the one who brought the dac magic for you to listen to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At some point, I will make a point of flying over to the east coast and showing you everything now that its been rebuilt in a proper chassis.
> 
> And just fyi, my previous post was supposed to be fairly humorous. I was hoping people would have got the hint with the picture.
> 
> The fact of the matter though is that the asgard 2 is not warm. You can make the argument that it sounds neutral. But warm? I think even you would have to admit that is a bit of a stretch.


Yeah, you did provide that DAC







. The only reason I didn't buy that DAC was simply for aesthetics







. But I really did enjoy that trip. Everyone was really cool there, and for people that were bringing equipment valued around that of a luxury sedan, they weren't how I anticipated them to be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Oh lordy, you two in the same room together? Now that sounds like an entertaining trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that a lot of what was said was intended to be humor. I've seen how hostile some of these threads can get on head-fi and reddit, so this was nothing in comparison.
> 
> I just hope Tjj doesn't get too upset once he finds out I am going to using Desktop > ODAC > [Probably the Asgard] > HD 650..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I should probably look into a replacement DAC in the future...
> 
> I think you are also the first person that has said that the Asgard 2 is not warm, in my readings thus far (which isn't really saying much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Would you describe your opinions it in a bit more detail? I'm looking for your take on its sounds signature. Also I'd like to hear from @pez as well, since you actually own one.
> 
> I am prepared to buy one of the after work this evening, so any pros and cons at this point would be greatly appreciated.
> Oh believe me, I know. That's why they keep you around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk jk


Yeah I'm a major troll IRL and both Tjj and I speak our minds more than most like







.

But Tjj said it already, but the Asgard 2 tends to compliment the HD650 as it has a 'dark' sound to it. It's not sparkly like a Beyer headphone is, but it doesn't just get rid of treble altogether. The Asgard 2 seems to get rid of the 'veil' that the HD650 is said to have. The amp is really good and provides a good amount of power, but it made my DT770s unpleasant and it's a bit less than ideal for my T50RP.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> YOU are fine, like I said to pez, I was just adding a bit of humor. Its the head-fi kids (and old people) that need to find a different path in life.
> 
> To make a very long story short. Schiit amps are not the best of the best like they claim they are. They are very good at guerilla marketing. A lot of people buy them because its cheap, easy, and sounds good enough.
> 
> My issue is that they sound pretty bright. Most headphones on the market today are bright enough. In Pez's and your case, the HD650s are dark enough where they sort of cancel out the schiit sound signature and give a more neutral sound signature. I am not particularly a fan of the sound signature though because you tend to get fairly flat and lifeless mid range which is where 90% of your music lives.
> 
> For EDM or anything that uses a lot of synthetic sound, this isn't and issue. But for jazz, johny cash, and that sort of stuff, you will be pretty disappointed.
> 
> As for my frustation, I just take issue with someone out there in the ether claiming its something its not because then the average consumer ends up getting misinformed and that isn't cool.


Oh I knew it was humor







. I just like to troll ya.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading around a bit more, it seems that the more and more I check reviews, the more pez's claims appear to be supported.
> 
> After I get back from the gym, I am going to order the Asgard 2. Worst case scenario, if I am not happy with it, I will just return it.
> 
> On a side note, the Senn 650s arrived today, and they appear to be in immaculate condition! (Minus some dust on the pads, and a small dent in the mesh of the left earcup)
> 
> However, it didn't ship with the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rechecked the listing, and surely enough, there is was not going to be shipped with the cable. Fortunately, I found the Sennheiser brand cable on Amazon Prime for $20, so it should be here on Monday, along with a couple replacement RCA cables for my JVC head unit.


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Oh lordy, you two in the same room together? Now that sounds like an entertaining trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that a lot of what was said was intended to be humor. I've seen how hostile some of these threads can get on head-fi and reddit, so this was nothing in comparison.
> 
> I just hope Tjj doesn't get too upset once he finds out I am going to using Desktop > ODAC > [Probably the Asgard] > HD 650..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know I should probably look into a replacement DAC in the future...
> 
> I think you are also the first person that has said that the Asgard 2 is not warm, in my readings thus far (which isn't really saying much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Would you describe your opinions it in a bit more detail? I'm looking for your take on its sounds signature. Also I'd like to hear from @pez as well, since you actually own one.
> 
> I am prepared to buy one of the after work this evening, so any pros and cons at this point would be greatly appreciated.
> Oh believe me, I know. That's why they keep you around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk jk


The Odac is fine. And no, you shouldn't necessarily start looking to upgrade the dac. Its the O2 amp that should die in a fire. And more specifically, its the people who praise it like it is the only amp you will ever need should jump into the fire too.

Dacs are kind of a weird beast. You have to spend a lot of money to get little return.

If you manage to stumble on a good deal for a jolida glass dac or a timbre tt-1 then do it. Either one of those (especially the timbre) is pretty much the last dac you will ever need.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> But Tjj said it already, but the Asgard 2 tends to compliment the HD650 as it has a 'dark' sound to it. It's not sparkly like a Beyer headphone is, but it doesn't just get rid of treble altogether. The Asgard 2 seems to get rid of the 'veil' that the HD650 is said to have. The amp is really good and provides a good amount of power, but it made my DT770s unpleasant and it's a bit less than ideal for my T50RP.
> Oh I knew it was humor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I just like to troll ya.
> Let us know how it goes!


So here is some food for thought. I have noticed that newer sets of the HD650s do not have as dark of a sound as the older models do.

IDK if this is due to burn in or if sennheiser just improved the production process.

I haven't had a chance to figure out what is going on, so this is just a very weak observation, but sennheiser has a track record of tweaking tones in their headphones as the years go by.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So here is some food for thought. I have noticed that newer sets of the HD650s do not have as dark of a sound as the older models do.
> 
> IDK if this is due to burn in or if sennheiser just improved the production process.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to figure out what is going on, so this is just a very weak observation, but sennheiser has a track record of tweaking tones in their headphones as the years go by.


Well my pair is from OC'ing Noob, and I think his was at least a yaer or so old when I bought it? If they are brighter now, that's unfortunate.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well my pair is from OC'ing Noob, and I think his was at least a yaer or so old when I bought it? If they are brighter now, that's unfortunate.


I wouldn't call them brighter, I would call them less dark.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I wouldn't call them brighter, I would call them less dark.


Stop trolling me Tjj







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Stop trolling me Tjj
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That wasn't a troll, I was being serious.

My point is that what I am hearing in the headphones is such a slight tweak, that calling them "brighter" is an overstatement.

I mean this is literally like the HD650 got a a little more room to breathe and thats about it.


----------



## Simmons572

The cable for the 650s just arrived today. I am waiting for the Asgard 2 to ship, so for the time being, I will be using the O2 Amp to at least get a baseline for how they sound.

My initial impressions are very good. Firstly, I've never used open backs before, so I am not used to being able to hear everything around me. My DT 770s and my Senn IE80s have very good sound isolation, so this is a very different change of pace.
The 650s also appear to have a very wide soundstage. While watching a Yakuza 0 playthough, one of the tracks had a soft piano playing in the background. I jumped, as I thought someone was playing piano behind me









Anyways, I will report back once I get some more listening time in.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hey guys, I am looking to get a set of IEMs.

I am using these strictly for programming/work. They don't need to have the best seal or isolation, but I do want them to be comfortable.

I am not looking for mind blowing audio. In fact I am quite content with the sound quality from my apple ear buds, but they start to hurt after 15-30 minutes of use.

I am basically using this to strictly drown out distractions and help me focus on my work. I would only be listening to lo-fi youtube channels.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to get a set of IEMs.
> 
> I am using these strictly for programming/work. They don't need to have the best seal or isolation, but I do want them to be comfortable.
> 
> I am not looking for mind blowing audio. In fact I am quite content with the sound quality from my apple ear buds, but they start to hurt after 15-30 minutes of use.
> 
> I am basically using this to strictly drown out distractions and help me focus on my work. I would only be listening to lo-fi youtube channels.


I got some my KZ ED4's for €5 shipped, they're decent quality and actually sound pretty good too.

The decent cheap Chinese earphones are definitely the ones to go for for if you just need something that sounds okay for on the go.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to get a set of IEMs.
> 
> I am using these strictly for programming/work. They don't need to have the best seal or isolation, but I do want them to be comfortable.
> 
> I am not looking for mind blowing audio. In fact I am quite content with the sound quality from my apple ear buds, but they start to hurt after 15-30 minutes of use.
> 
> I am basically using this to strictly drown out distractions and help me focus on my work. I would only be listening to lo-fi youtube channels.


In addition to what Gilles said, I'd also recommend the KZ ATR's (relative flat ish response), ZS3's (emphasis is on the bass with these), the ZST's (my second fave overall out if all the chi-fi ones I've tried), and then finally the Tennmak Pro's my favourite, and the comfiest out if all of the ones I tried). Pricing varies from $4ish USD for the ATR's (they seem to be perpetually on sale at GearBest), to $25-30 USD for the Tennmak Pro's, with the ZST's in the middle (around $12-13 USD typically).


----------



## skupples

maaaan

i've used my massdrop edition AKG K7xx maybe 20-30 times, n I've already come down with the right cone disconnect issue. It didn't even slowly disconnect like many describe, it just stopped working one evening







guess I gotta get the soldering iron out

bollocks.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> maaaan
> 
> i've used my massdrop edition AKG K7xx maybe 20-30 times, n I've already come down with the right cone disconnect issue. It didn't even slowly disconnect like many describe, it just stopped working one evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I gotta get the soldering iron out
> 
> bollocks.


If my headphones stopped working I would cry.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> maaaan
> 
> i've used my massdrop edition AKG K7xx maybe 20-30 times, n I've already come down with the right cone disconnect issue. It didn't even slowly disconnect like many describe, it just stopped working one evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I gotta get the soldering iron out
> 
> bollocks.


Had the same issue about half a year into using them, upon contacting massdrop, they told me the repair and shipping could take months







I decided to just fix it myself.

Here's my little tidbit of experience, try to leave as much of the stock cable as possible or it will break again in no time. If it even feels a little tight, you're better off just replacing the cable or you'll be fixing it again.

And its pretty tight in there, so watch the soldering iron.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to get a set of IEMs.
> 
> I am using these strictly for programming/work. They don't need to have the best seal or isolation, but I do want them to be comfortable.
> 
> I am not looking for mind blowing audio. *In fact I am quite content with the sound quality from my apple ear buds*, but they start to hurt after 15-30 minutes of use.
> 
> I am basically using this to strictly drown out distractions and help me focus on my work. I would only be listening to lo-fi youtube channels.


Misquoting you on this until the end of time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skupples*
> 
> maaaan
> 
> i've used my massdrop edition AKG K7xx maybe 20-30 times, n I've already come down with the right cone disconnect issue. It didn't even slowly disconnect like many describe, it just stopped working one evening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess I gotta get the soldering iron out
> 
> bollocks.


Yikes. I wasn't aware of this issue at all. Is it just the K7XX that suffers from this? If so, that's the potential flaw in them going from Made in Austria to wherever Massdrop changed it to







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hey guys, I am looking to get a set of IEMs.
> 
> I am using these strictly for programming/work. They don't need to have the best seal or isolation, but I do want them to be comfortable.
> 
> I am not looking for mind blowing audio. In fact I am quite content with the sound quality from my apple ear buds, but they start to hurt after 15-30 minutes of use.
> 
> I am basically using this to strictly drown out distractions and help me focus on my work. I would only be listening to lo-fi youtube channels.


I agree with Whitewulfe tennmak pros are quite nice and comfy, I had to change out stock ends on them for the next size smaller, which it comes with anyway so no extra cost, after I did that, they slide in perfect, and I even lift up my ears invidually like I am on an airplane putting in ummm what are those things called to drown out sound on airplane, just your basic little cheap ear plugs... well anyways when I do that it slides in just a mm more, creating perfect seal and very comfy...

I have to say the tennmaks are my favorites and I can agree with Whitewulfe in full on this one, though it did take like 3-4 weeks for shipping since it comes from China lol


----------



## Farih

Got myself a Sony MDR-1A for 80$ yesterday in extreme mint condition )

Not nearly as good as the AQ nighthawks with EQ sadly.
Not that they sound bad though, they sound pretty good for a closed back that sell here for 170$ new.

These are going to be my new headphones to fall asleep with, dont feel them with my head on a pillow (i do with the AQ and HD650) and the build quality looks like it will last )


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Got myself a Sony MDR-1A for 80$ yesterday in extreme mint condition )
> 
> Not nearly as good as the AQ nighthawks with EQ sadly.
> Not that they sound bad though, they sound pretty good for a closed back that sell here for 170$ new.
> 
> These are going to be my new headphones to fall asleep with, dont feel them with my head on a pillow (i do with the AQ and HD650) and the build quality looks like it will last )


Nice mate, I really need a pair of comfortable closed headphones someday, I guess I can always go back to my trusty 8323's with HM5 leather pads, though I no longer own anyway, I was an idiot and bought two pairs of 8324's instead. Maybe I will ask my parents for some 8323's for my graduation gift, only $15, but they can't afford to get me much so would be nice to have that can in my permanent collection again. I gave away my old pair to my nephew, cause he is a nub at life and spent $150 on beats, and then I made him listen to me $15 8323's, and they ran circles around the beats, lulz. Dat Apple Image mang


----------



## caenlen

Sennheiser HD6xx is back up for a 3rd run... expanded to 21,000 max units... wow... lol

I want to so bad, I just remember hating the imaging of it so much... but everyone says I should love them, so i always get confused... sigh...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx/talk


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Sennheiser HD6xx is back up for a 3rd run... expanded to 21,000 max units... wow... lol
> 
> I want to so bad, I just remember hating the imaging of it so much... but everyone says I should love them, so i always get confused... sigh...
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx/talk


If you don't like them you don't like them. There are cans people love that I can't stand.

With a possible 21,000 units out there in the future it doesn't seem like it will be hard to find a pair down the road if you want some.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

With them doing another run of the HD 6xx's I really do wish I had the spare cash to buy two pairs... Kind of curious as to how the differences would be compared to my 600's...

... Aka I want the openness but just a touch more bass


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With them doing another run of the HD 6xx's I really do wish I had the spare cash to buy two pairs... Kind of curious as to how the differences would be compared to my 600's...
> 
> ... Aka I want the openness but just a touch more bass


I couldn't convince myself to bite on it. Quite happy with my Monolith M560 and hold your breath, I popped on Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads on it instead... of my trusty XBR 500 earpads...

Schiit Fulla 1 > Type C USB 3.1 power source > Disable all enhancements in Windows > Equalizer APO > Peace GUI > Monolith M560 > sweet sweet marine biology made Alcantara earpads on my skin.

My new all time favorite setup, SHP-9500 is officially retired, and it only cost me $135 for the M560 on sale, $40 for earpads, and $50 for Fulla 1, oh and $15 for special Type C power cable (surprisingly hard to find)









Have fun buddies







spotify:track:7fA7Q5c5h1BZzl0qnFZhBv

in all seriousness, this song with EQ APO set to bass + high boost, Fulla 1 cranked to 2pm on the knob.... spotify:track:6xCZ5hulrqJwPb4CPK4e7G the planar magnets on the Monolith M560 shake my head hardcore like the JVC S2000 basscannons used to do... and vocals are actually decent still, lol....







Alcantara earpads help as well as I have mentioned in the past they increase bass on all my cans a little.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With them doing another run of the HD 6xx's I really do wish I had the spare cash to buy two pairs... Kind of curious as to how the differences would be compared to my 600's...
> 
> ... *Aka I want the openness but just a touch more bass*


This is literally the reason I bought the HD650s and the reason I sold the HD600 not long after hearing them for the first time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> With them doing another run of the HD 6xx's I really do wish I had the spare cash to buy two pairs... Kind of curious as to how the differences would be compared to my 600's...
> 
> ... Aka I want the openness but just a touch more bass


In my experience, both those things come with impedance matching.

I am sure you already know, but I prefer the HD600s over the HD650s. The 650s do have a bit more thump in the bass, but it tends to overshadow the mids. The HD600s are more natural sounding where as the HD650s sound more like someone took a good pair of heapdhones and added a synthetic bass boost eq to it.

The key here is impedance matching and that is far easier said than done.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hello,
Anyone have experience with the Chord Mojo/Gustard A20H and Audeze Deckard ? I'm upgrading my odac/o2 and these 3 are what people seem to use with the Elear.


----------



## pez

I believe silvrr has experience with the Chord Mojo, and then I've seen a few others mention the Gustard. Not sure about the Deckard, though. Hopefully they'll chime in soon







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is literally the reason I bought the HD650s and the reason I sold the HD600 not long after hearing them for the first time.


Good to know. We'll see if I can magically swing the cost of two pairs of HD 6XX's the next time the drop comes around - I just hope corners weren't cut like they did with the AKG 7XX's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> In my experience, both those things come with impedance matching.
> 
> I am sure you already know, but I prefer the HD600s over the HD650s. The 650s do have a bit more thump in the bass, but it tends to overshadow the mids. The HD600s are more natural sounding where as the HD650s sound more like someone took a good pair of heapdhones and added a synthetic bass boost eq to it.
> 
> The key here is impedance matching and that is far easier said than done.


Actually, I had forgotten you had preferences for any of the "mid-range" Sennheiser ^_^;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hello,
> Anyone have experience with the Chord Mojo/Gustard A20H and Audeze Deckard ? I'm upgrading my odac/o2 and these 3 are what people seem to use with the Elear.


The only experience I have is still kind of wanting to get my paws on the Gustard A20H, but given it tends to sit around $1,250 CAD for cost odds are it will remain on the "desired, but not prioritized" list for a while - doubly so since I don't quite have the width on my desk for such a beast anymore... Still kind of tempted to work towards acquiring it though, as it's quite lovely looking... It's just a case of its expensive, plus I wonder if it would be a good upgrade over what I have currently ^_^;;;;

.... On the plus side, getting the USB drivers to work is apparently leagues easier than Audio GD's complicated process


----------



## pez

It looks like they're still made in Ireland. I'm not sure if the HD650 was, but I know Sennheiser has had a manufacturing plant in Ireland for some time now. So you don't have to worry about the K7XX effect probably







.


----------



## skupples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> This is literally the reason I bought the HD650s and the reason I sold the HD600 not long after hearing them for the first time.


yep, its the reason why I went with the AKG 7xx, along with comfort. AKGs float, while Senns squeeze my dome piece.


----------



## Simmons572

I magically ended up with another Schiit Sys in my possession. I ordered one initially so I had a "pretty" way to switch between the O2 and the Asgard 2. Welp, my audio nerd friend found one at a yard sale and the seller gave it to him because "I have no idea what this is for, it doesn't do anything". Which he gave to me because he didn't need it.

So now I will have 2 of them. I guess.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It looks like they're still made in Ireland. I'm not sure if the HD650 was, but I know Sennheiser has had a manufacturing plant in Ireland for some time now. So you don't have to worry about the K7XX effect probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah, they are made in Ireland. IIRC the only products made in Germany are the HD700, HD800 and Orpheus. Most of their headphones are made in China, even high end IEMs like the IE80.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It looks like they're still made in Ireland. I'm not sure if the HD650 was, but I know Sennheiser has had a manufacturing plant in Ireland for some time now. So you don't have to worry about the K7XX effect probably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Definitely good to hear. I was rather disappointed to hear they moved the manufacturing to China for the AKG K7XX's, especially since there are sooooooooo many complaints about shortcuts having been taken in their construction.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Anyone tried the Audeze iSine 10 yet? I'm thinking of snagging one but would like to hear opinions from those who've tried it already.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Anyone tried the Audeze iSine 10 yet? I'm thinking of snagging one but would like to hear opinions from those who've tried it already.


I thought about it until I saw the price tag


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I thought about it until I saw the price tag


Well, at least a planars..


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Well, at least a planars..


Oh, they are planar sure, but the big issue for me is I haven't found tips that work for my right ear when I'm moving (or at least consistently work for my right ear, my Tennmak Pro's with Comply isolation ripoffs sort of work... But half the time it'll slowly work its way out).... So I'm not so willing to drop several hundred dollars onto a pair of IEM's that just might not work out in the long run for me.

Edit: that and the cheapest price I could find on a quick search online was $530 CAD, which is a rather hefty sum for something that might wind up being a risky gamble in my case. Not because of sound quality (tons of people rave about them) but whether or not they'd actually play well with my ears. It is neat to see you can get editions that jack into vr headsets too (or at least cables to do such alongside everything else)... But yeah, five yellow backs, a greenback, and a purple I dunno.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, I'm thinking hard about getting it......will snag some Complys while I'm at it. I've been rather reticent about getting new gear because, well, nothing excites me anymore. But this planar IEM sounds (pardon the pun) quite intriguing to me. Gonna use it with my G6 (and perhaps, my HFM HM901s which I have lying around somewhere.







I've also been reading a lot, bought a ton to books from the Play store, big fan of Brian Lumley and the Necroscope series (didn't know Play Store had the entire series) so I jumped on 'em when I saw that they were available. While I was at it, reading on my phones wasn't exactly optimum, so I snagged a Lenovo Phab 2 (MediaTek quad core, 3GB RAM, 32GB internal storage augmented with 128GB mSD card, 6.4" 720P screen) so that I can at least read my books without squinting.


I've digressed, IF I do get the iSine 10, it'd be sometime in the next few days (gonna see if I can ride out this urge to get it first).


----------



## Simmons572

The Asgard 2 and SYS that I ordered came today. But now I have two of these things.. No idea what I am going to do with the second one yet, but we'll see.
I now have the JVC head units plugged into the preamp out, on the Asgard 2, which is a much better solution then what I had before IMO.

Also, the LED on the Asgard was too bright for my tastes, so I ghetto rigged a filter using a piece of some broken sunglasses I had laying around.

Anyways, I look forward to giving the 650s a good listen soon.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bah, I caved....



Testing it with my G6 which, fortunately, can get it to pretty loud...I think it's cool to have Tie fighters wings on my ears.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My oh my those are gorgeous... Can't wait to hear your thoughts after a few days with them!

I do wonder if my S7 Edge could drive them too, now that you mention phones... Still sucks that a month later my carrier finally started having the V20 in, was so annoyed by that nut oh well - its not like I take that many pictures or video with my phone.


----------



## Alex132

The headphone pads are scarily good. I will never buy OEM replacement stuff again, only genuine Sennheiser stuff!









It's amazing how much the sound quality degrades over time due to something so simple. Every single aspect of my HD650s have improved, from comfort to lows to mids and highs and anything in-between. Best 35 squid ever spent.


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Bah, I caved....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing it with my G6 which, fortunately, can get it to pretty loud...I think it's cool to have Tie fighters wings on my ears.


They look so good









I know a lot of you aren't fans but picked up some beatsX and Jaybird X3. going to toss my Jaybird X/X2 to a friend and switch over to one of these.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rei86*
> 
> They look so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of you aren't fans but picked up some beatsX and Jaybird X3. going to toss my Jaybird X/X2 to a friend and switch over to one of these.


I'm actually genuinely curious to know which one you prefer in the end. Honestly, the convenience factor of the BeatsX have tempted me several times (easy pairing and lightning charging).


----------



## caenlen

@Alex132 great job on the comparison, earpads do make a big difference.

@Simmons572 @Pez I may be the only one here who does not like Asgard 2, tried it recently at a friends house, still prefer my original Fulla with Type C port. people will think I am weird I think, I am looking forward to going to my first head-fi meet someday still, will bring my gear, try other setups... maybe find I am not too crazy after all, or maybe I will find out my end game...

Pretty sure my end game is Stax L700 earspeakers... but I want to wait a few years before I drop that kind of money, mainly to see if any competition competes with it.

Does anyone know what kind of warranty Stax has on purchases direct from there online store? If I do drop that kind of money, I want a 10 year at least... too risky otherwise...


----------



## Rei86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm actually genuinely curious to know which one you prefer in the end. Honestly, the convenience factor of the BeatsX have tempted me several times (easy pairing and lightning charging).


Will give a full review for both of them by the end of the week.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Alex132 great job on the comparison, earpads do make a big difference.
> 
> @Simmons572 @Pez I may be the only one here who does not like Asgard 2, tried it recently at a friends house, still prefer my original Fulla with Type C port. people will think I am weird I think, I am looking forward to going to my first head-fi meet someday still, will bring my gear, try other setups... maybe find I am not too crazy after all, or maybe I will find out my end game...
> 
> Pretty sure my end game is Stax L700 earspeakers... but I want to wait a few years before I drop that kind of money, mainly to see if any competition competes with it.
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of warranty Stax has on purchases direct from there online store? If I do drop that kind of money, I want a 10 year at least... too risky otherwise...


What headphones did you try on it?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Simmons572 @Pez I may be the only one here who does not like Asgard 2, tried it recently at a friends house, still prefer my original Fulla with Type C port. people will think I am weird I think, I am looking forward to going to my first head-fi meet someday still, will bring my gear, try other setups... maybe find I am not too crazy after all, or maybe I will find out my end game...


I have to admit, I bought the Asgard 2 a bit blindly (no offense pez), as I was just relying on what I read online. My initial impressions have been very good so far!

Sound stage is fanstatic, it's very bizarre to be listening to music, and to feel like there is a piano player behind me, or people talking in the distance.

As for sound characteristics (with the Senn 650):

I started out with the ODAC/O2 stack. It was decent, but definitely not a fun listening experience. Nothing was really lacking, but nothing really felt powerful either. This was the first time I ever had to use the high-gain selector on this thing, so I found that amusing.
Next, I tried out the Fulla 2. It was waaay too bright. It was very fatiguing after about 15-20 minutes. That being said, the sound stage was massive. I feel like the 650s with the Fulla 2 would be great for gaming, just because the directional audio was very immersive. I definitely prefer the DT 770s paired with the Fulla 2 a lot better than the 650s.
Lastly the Asgard 2 with the ODAC. I believe the best way to describe it is powerful. The low extension compared to the other two amps was much better on the Asgard 2. It isn't skull-rattlingly bass heavy; the mids are not as recessed as I normally prefer; the highs are present and forward, but not in your face. However, despite all that, everything just worked, as if this is the way I was supposed to be listening to music (okay this is starting to sound like an apple earpod commercial lol).

The music I sampled was as follows: Anoushka Shankhar - Traveller Live Performance (Youtube), The Last Bison - Quill (Album), Caravan Palace 60' Mix, Flite's DNBRadio 2017 Guest Mix (Soundcloud), and some various other assorted songs.

I am also not sure if I mentioned it before, but I now have my JVC Head unit(s) plugged into the preamp out ports of the Asgard 2. I never thought I'd see the day that my Bose 301 Series II speakers that my dad bought new, shake my room. It was impressive, to say the least.

I'll have to report back in a couple weeks, after the "new toy high" wears off a bit. It's been a lot of fun listening to the Asgard 2 and the 650s, and I look forward to continuing listening to them.


----------



## pez

That sounds pretty close to what I'd say the Asgard 2 + Senn 650 sound like together. I found it hard to find something that the headphones couldn't catch for bass extension. When it was, it was usually less audible, but it still felt like it was there enough as to not disappoint you. It's like it tells you 'Forgive me, I'm not good at this, but this is the best I can do.' and you're perfectly ok with it.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That sounds pretty close to what I'd say the Asgard 2 + Senn 650 sound like together. I found it hard to find something that the headphones couldn't catch for bass extension. When it was, it was usually less audible, but it still felt like it was there enough as to not disappoint you. It's like it tells you 'Forgive me, I'm not good at this, but this is the best I can do.' and you're perfectly ok with it.


Yup that's exactly my thought as well. Just enough to satisfy my need for a bass presence. The biggest thing for me though is that because of how different the listening experience is, it kinda feels like all of the other pro's that I mentioned make up for the powerful bass I am used to. Like I mentioned, it may just be the hype of having the new toy, but I am really enjoying the experience so far.

Another thing that I wanted to mention is that because of how spacious the sound stage is, it's been a very unique experience playing games with them. A buddy convinced me to pick up Playerunknown Battleground, and it really caught me off guard with the fact that I could identify the direction of the sound. I am not used to that yet, but I am sure I will get used to it before long. Not that it will help with my inability to hit the broadside of a barn


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That sounds pretty close to what I'd say the Asgard 2 + Senn 650 sound like together. I found it hard to find something that the headphones couldn't catch for bass extension. When it was, it was usually less audible, but it still felt like it was there enough as to not disappoint you. It's like it tells you 'Forgive me, I'm not good at this, but this is the best I can do.' and you're perfectly ok with it.


The HD650s have plenty of bass extension. The schiit amps just never do a good job with bass. Its just the way it is.


----------



## Simmons572

Like I said, it is a quite a bit more bass then the O2. I definitely understand your criticism on that amp now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Like I said, it is a quite a bit more bass then the O2. I definitely understand your criticism on that amp now.


The O2 is just a hyped up piece of junk.

The whole idea with the O2 is that it is a very low distortion amp, but it achieves the low distortion by using a class D amp design. To make a very long story short, class D amplification was designed for high power output with lower heat. It is very utilitarian and was not intended for hi-fi audio what so ever.

The fulla 2 is either a class B or class A/B amp.

And the asgard is a proper class A amp.

The difference in amp design is mostly what you are hearing.

In all fairness to pez, there is no blatant reason for the asgard 2 to sound as thin as it does. It is a discrete class A design with no negative feed back loop. It has the recipe for success, but it just sounds like all the other schiit products.

My theory is that schiit is using schiit parts to keep distortion figures down. I bet you that if you change some of the caps, you will get some bass back.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That sounds pretty close to what I'd say the Asgard 2 + Senn 650 sound like together. I found it hard to find something that the headphones couldn't catch for bass extension. When it was, it was usually less audible, but it still felt like it was there enough as to not disappoint you. It's like it tells you 'Forgive me, I'm not good at this, but this is the best I can do.' and you're perfectly ok with it.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD650s have plenty of bass extension. The schiit amps just never do a good job with bass. Its just the way it is.
Click to expand...

This. I have a system-wide EQ on my HD650s for a reason


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What headphones did you try on it?


my planar magnetic Monolith M560's. I prefer my fulla 1 over asgard 2 for planar magnetics. but the asgard 2 on my buddies T90's were fantastic... still a little too sibilant for me though.

i would like to find a nice tube amp (with anice warranty) yes im looking at tjj angel lol, i need a warranty on my purchases incase accident im not out my moola


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> my planar magnetic Monolith M560's. I prefer my fulla 1 over asgard 2 for planar magnetics. but the asgard 2 on my buddies T90's were fantastic... still a little too sibilant for me though.
> 
> i would like to find a nice tube amp (with anice warranty) yes im looking at tjj angel lol, i need a warranty on my purchases incase accident im not out my moola


Warranty? Lol GL with that. Schiit is the only company in the hi-fi world that I know of that provides true warranty. And even they are hit and miss.

Everything else is a complete joke because 99 times out of 100 they will claim that the only reason their product isn't functioning is due to operator error.

Warranty in the hi-fi space is an oxymoron IMO.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HD650s have plenty of bass extension. The schiit amps just never do a good job with bass. Its just the way it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> This. I have a system-wide EQ on my HD650s for a reason


I think you guys misread







. i didn't say it didn't have extension. It definitely does, but there's a fall off that happens when you get into the lower frequency range. You have to remember that I plugged my HD650 up to quite a few things at that meet. It does bass extension well, but it doesn't do it as good as something like the TH-X00 or the Denon D#K.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think you guys misread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . i didn't say it didn't have extension. It definitely does, but there's a fall off that happens when you get into the lower frequency range. You have to remember that I plugged my HD650 up to quite a few things at that meet. It does bass extension well, but it doesn't do it as good as something like the TH-X00 or the Denon D#K.


Its possible we are talking apples and oranges.

Bass extension IMO is the range or "extension" of the headphone's ability to produce audible noise close to the 20hz range.

Impact/slam is the energy you get when the bass comes in. It would be the measurable difference between boom and BOOM.

The HD650s actually have very good bass extension, but they certainly don't have the same impact as the D5Ks.

That all being said, there were a few amps there that gave my HD600s a good bass boost, and I wanna say you agreed.

I can't remember, but I thought you heard that super modded woo audio amp. That thing certainly gave the HD600s a bit more umph. It still sounded funky, but it was still the best woo amp I ever heard.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its possible we are talking apples and oranges.
> 
> Bass extension IMO is the range or "extension" of the headphone's ability to produce audible noise close to the 20hz range.
> 
> Impact/slam is the energy you get when the bass comes in. It would be the measurable difference between boom and BOOM.
> 
> The HD650s actually have very good bass extension, but they certainly don't have the same impact as the D5Ks.
> 
> That all being said, there were a few amps there that gave my HD600s a good bass boost, and I wanna say you agreed.
> 
> I can't remember, but I thought you heard that super modded woo audio amp. That thing certainly gave the HD600s a bit more umph. It still sounded funky, but it was still the best woo amp I ever heard.


That's what I was trying to get at. The HD650 gets down low enough, but it doesn't have the same impact at the lower frequencies that it does in the mid-bass.


----------



## Gilles3000

I think it might be time to put my O2 amp/dac up for sale and try something new.

Looking for an amp/dac for around €200, preferably a combo unit, a stack would be okay too.

Any opinions on the Musical Fidelity V90-HPA? It seems to have fairly positive reviews, but it also seems to be a bit bright, wonder if its really that much different from the O2?

Any other recommendations are welcome too of course.

Edit: I'm still using my K7XX's


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I think it might be time to put my O2 amp/dac up for sale and try something new.
> 
> Looking for an amp/dac for around €200, preferably a combo unit, a stack would be okay too.
> 
> Any opinions on the Musical Fidelity V90-HPA? It seems to have fairly positive reviews, but it also seems to be a bit bright, wonder if its really that much different from the O2?
> 
> Any other recommendations are welcome too of course.
> 
> Edit: I'm still using my K7XX's


PM Farih, he owns that amp I think.

I have tried K7xx with a lot of amps, and it paired best to my ears with the xduoo ta-01, stock tube is crap though, have to use philips head to remove that stock tube, and i belive i replaced it with a golden lion tube. sounded fantastic with k7xx, much better than my Vali 2 sounded with it. it pops up on massdrop sometimes.


----------



## Laine

Forgot to share it on here, but I built a custom enclosure for my Little Bear P8 a while ago.

Stock form, decent little full valve.



Handmade aluminium and wood case, styled after the Dishonored universe.

I stacked the toroid underneath the main PCB, the case is taller but much shallower.









The obligatory Matt Corby test.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Forgot to share it on here, but I built a custom enclosure for my Little Bear P8 a while ago.
> 
> Stock form, decent little full valve.
> 
> The obligatory Matt Corby test.


Thats a really cool amp.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Forgot to share it on here, but I built a custom enclosure for my Little Bear P8 a while ago.
> 
> Stock form, decent little full valve.
> 
> Handmade aluminium and wood case, styled after the Dishonored universe.
> 
> I stacked the toroid underneath the main PCB, the case is taller but much shallower.


That looks awesome







. The custom tube amps are great to see especially when they're so unique







. May I ask how you made it? Those lines are so clean it looks like you have access to a CNC mill (which is great and would amazing to have for case mods)!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Forgot to share it on here, but I built a custom enclosure for my Little Bear P8 a while ago.


I would also just like to add that you should always be mindful of where you put your transformers. There is a tube amp building book out there that shows various transformers and how the flux of the transformer could interfere with the tubes.

I am sure this project is totally fine, but I just wanted to give you some food for thought for future projects.


----------



## Laine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thats a really cool amp.


Thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> That looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The custom tube amps are great to see especially when they're so unique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . May I ask how you made it? Those lines are so clean it looks like you have access to a CNC mill (which is great and would amazing to have for case mods)!


Thank you for the kind words! Sadly no CNC or even mill involved.

The case was made by hand over four days and 30 hours over the Christmas weekend.

A drillpress, a pair of pliers and some files will work aluminium with relative ease. Cut well inside the line, add stubbornness, some music and/or a good drink.

 -  - 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would also just like to add that you should always be mindful of where you put your transformers. There is a tube amp building book out there that shows various transformers and how the flux of the transformer could interfere with the tubes.
> 
> I am sure this project is totally fine, but I just wanted to give you some food for thought for future projects.


Great info! I was clueless about this, will definitely look after the book before the next amp.

With the current stock tubes (which are quite poor to be honest) and a very basic construction I personally can not hear a difference from before, but I'm sure there would be some.



The toroid was moved inside the 4mm thick aluminium box with nothing else inside of it, well ventilated bottom so I believe cooling might be better than the awful cover it came with. If this in any way affects the flux or not is another question, is it mostly about the height of the toroid relative to the tubes?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Thank you for the kind words! Sadly no CNC or even mill involved.
> 
> The case was made by hand over four days and 30 hours over the Christmas weekend.
> 
> A drillpress, a pair of pliers and some files will work aluminium with relative ease. Cut well inside the line, add stubbornness, some music and/or a good drink.


Wow, even better







! The finished product is great







.


----------



## cainy1991

Last time I tried to do something that detailed in aluminum by hand I got impatient with the file and broke one of the thinner limbs.
I think I'm much handier than I actually am









Great work fine sir, it looks great!

Also that studded bench/desk in the last image is also mighty attractive, they go well together.


----------



## caenlen

Laine that is epic, well done, and awesome that you did it on Dishonored theme, really epic man. We need more people like you in the community, I am far to lazy for such antics. lol


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Hubby found something I didn't even think to go looking for. Soooo many memories - a small part of me honestly can't believe JSRF came out almost 15 years ago already 





 and 



 are probably my two absolute favourites from that game ^_^;;;

Second one was my hangout track back in the day in that game. ^_^;;;;;

Oh, and the whole AKG vs Sennheiser debate I've had going..... I haven't plugged the K712's in for three weeks give or take.... I suspect simply because the Sennheisers simply are just so darn comfy, aaaand to top it all off it's nice to have them fit the same way every time... Oh, and I can leave them on a lot longer because of heat, as well as they seem less fatiguing in general.


----------



## pez

So basically Sennheiser > AKG like I've thought all along?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So basically Sennheiser > AKG like I've thought all along?


it's hard to say.... Depending on what I'm doing, I tend to prefer one or the other, but overall the HD 600's seem to edge out the K712's on two things: comfort, and soundstage. With digital music, and especially so genres that are built around that specific type of digital sound (we'll just say gabber, and some industrial) I like how the AKG's keep that "in your face" attitude those genres have. Sure, the AKG's have more bass, but when gaming the AKG's aren't as immersive (unless you want the thump of cannons in Elite Dangerous to hit harder), and ears not only warm up faster, they get even warmer than the HD 600's. We aren't talking to ATH-M50X levels, but still.

The main thing though that makes me lean a lot more towards my HD 600's over the K712's is simply comfort. They're cooler (especially important when it hits 25C or higher outside, which is pretty much has for the past several weeks) as they breathe better, and it's relatively easy to dial in a fitment on the headphones AND KEEP IT THERE. AKG's auto-tensionier is.... Well, at first it was fairly good. After a few years it's nowhere near as precise, and I usually find myself trying to move the headphones around a few times after having them put on because either the earcups aren't on exactly how I want them, or the headband is digging into my skull (ow. OWWWW).


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> The main thing though that makes me lean a lot more towards my HD 600's over the K712's is simply comfort. They're cooler (especially important when it hits 25C or higher outside, which is pretty much has for the past several weeks) as they breathe better, and it's relatively easy to dial in a fitment on the headphones AND KEEP IT THERE. AKG's auto-tensionier is.... Well, at first it was fairly good. After a few years it's nowhere near as precise, and I usually find myself trying to move the headphones around a few times after having them put on because either the earcups aren't on exactly how I want them, or the headband is digging into my skull (ow. OWWWW).


I really know what you mean about the headband, have had a fair bit of time with the 712's now and that headband really is horrible.
The band on the much cheaper K240's is MUCH more comfortable, Though I'm sure would ware out in 1/100th the time of the leather on the 712's.
Annnd it's connected to a far lesser pair of headphones









What I'm getting at is I feel like they choose leather just because it was high end and therefor fancy? Not actually the best thing for the job.

Though I hear the old design was even worse.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> I really know what you mean about the headband, have had a fair bit of time with the 712's now and that headband really is horrible.
> The band on the much cheaper K240's is MUCH more comfortable, Though I'm sure would ware out in 1/100th the time of the leather on the 712's.
> Annnd it's connected to a far lesser pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm getting at is I feel like they choose leather just because it was high end and therefor fancy? Not actually the best thing for the job.
> 
> Though I hear the old design was even worse.


Interestingly enough, the headband on my K712's doesn't bug me as much when my hair is fairly short, but once I let it grow thicker (because I hate going out for haircuts) it becomes more of a problem. Some days it's no issue, and others it might as well be a constant struggle.... And it always makes itself known when you can't take your hands off the keyboard... A dogfight in Eliteangerous, when pushing a lane in HOTS (and having most or all of the enemy team come zerging towards you to keep that tower alive), etc. Y'know, places that you can't afford the two second distraction









Ahhh, I think you're referencing the K702's olllld headband, "affectionately" referred to as the "bumpy" one that so many were happy to see gone when the Anniversary edition was released.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> it's hard to say.... Depending on what I'm doing, I tend to prefer one or the other, but overall the HD 600's seem to edge out the K712's on two things: comfort, and soundstage. With digital music, and especially so genres that are built around that specific type of digital sound (we'll just say gabber, and some industrial) I like how the AKG's keep that "in your face" attitude those genres have. Sure, the AKG's have more bass, but when gaming the AKG's aren't as immersive (unless you want the thump of cannons in Elite Dangerous to hit harder), and ears not only warm up faster, they get even warmer than the HD 600's. We aren't talking to ATH-M50X levels, but still.
> 
> The main thing though that makes me lean a lot more towards my HD 600's over the K712's is simply comfort. They're cooler (especially important when it hits 25C or higher outside, which is pretty much has for the past several weeks) as they breathe better, and it's relatively easy to dial in a fitment on the headphones AND KEEP IT THERE. AKG's auto-tensionier is.... Well, at first it was fairly good. After a few years it's nowhere near as precise, and I usually find myself trying to move the headphones around a few times after having them put on because either the earcups aren't on exactly how I want them, or the headband is digging into my skull (ow. OWWWW).


This is why I stop listening to anyones suggestions on headphones, 90% of people will say HD600 has a limited soundstage and the K712 is a soundstage king like the K7xx, then others will say opposite. Really everyone ears are different I think, so only way to ever find the cans you actually like is to go to headphone conventions before you buy, thats my new rule for everyone now.

Also this thread is now obsolete because our opinions no longer matter. gg life lol jk

side note... I bought some Sony XBR 700 earpads to replace my XBR 500's, they are slightly bigger, and I have heard they make the soundstage and bass even a notch better than 500's. Either way I wanted a back up earpad, so its all good. Going to sell my Alcantara 1540 earpads if anyone in Europe is interested PM me... I absolutely love my M560's more than the M1060's. just hits everything perfect for me, stock pads its crap, but they really come to life with some giant medieval earpads.


----------



## caenlen




----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> it's hard to say.... Depending on what I'm doing, I tend to prefer one or the other, but overall the HD 600's seem to edge out the K712's on two things: comfort, and soundstage. With digital music, and especially so genres that are built around that specific type of digital sound (we'll just say gabber, and some industrial) I like how the AKG's keep that "in your face" attitude those genres have. Sure, the AKG's have more bass, but when gaming the AKG's aren't as immersive (unless you want the thump of cannons in Elite Dangerous to hit harder), and ears not only warm up faster, they get even warmer than the HD 600's. We aren't talking to ATH-M50X levels, but still.
> 
> The main thing though that makes me lean a lot more towards my HD 600's over the K712's is simply comfort. They're cooler (especially important when it hits 25C or higher outside, which is pretty much has for the past several weeks) as they breathe better, and it's relatively easy to dial in a fitment on the headphones AND KEEP IT THERE. AKG's auto-tensionier is.... Well, at first it was fairly good. After a few years it's nowhere near as precise, and I usually find myself trying to move the headphones around a few times after having them put on because either the earcups aren't on exactly how I want them, or the headband is digging into my skull (ow. OWWWW).


Yeah...coincidentally I have pretty thick hair and I don't notice the headband until I move the headphones some. Then I start to think "why is my head sore?" Usually I notice it more after a few minutes with them off and I got to scratch my head. Honestly I hope the Massdrop T50RPs will wow me enough for me to make them a more used headphone. I personally miss my HD650s for a lot of things, but I'm not going to steal the, back from my GF







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> it's hard to say.... Depending on what I'm doing, I tend to prefer one or the other, but overall the HD 600's seem to edge out the K712's on two things: comfort, and soundstage. With digital music, and especially so genres that are built around that specific type of digital sound (we'll just say gabber, and some industrial) I like how the AKG's keep that "in your face" attitude those genres have. Sure, the AKG's have more bass, but when gaming the AKG's aren't as immersive (unless you want the thump of cannons in Elite Dangerous to hit harder), and ears not only warm up faster, they get even warmer than the HD 600's. We aren't talking to ATH-M50X levels, but still.
> 
> The main thing though that makes me lean a lot more towards my HD 600's over the K712's is simply comfort. They're cooler (especially important when it hits 25C or higher outside, which is pretty much has for the past several weeks) as they breathe better, and it's relatively easy to dial in a fitment on the headphones AND KEEP IT THERE. AKG's auto-tensionier is.... Well, at first it was fairly good. After a few years it's nowhere near as precise, and I usually find myself trying to move the headphones around a few times after having them put on because either the earcups aren't on exactly how I want them, or the headband is digging into my skull (ow. OWWWW).


I remember getting my first pair of HD600s and having darn near the same experience.

The only difference is that I was coming from AKG Q701s.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I remember getting my first pair of HD600s and having darn near the same experience.
> 
> The only difference is that I was coming from AKG Q701s.


Everyones head is different though, I found the HD650/600 squeezed my eyeballs out of their sockets with that tight clamping force, but I have been told by strippers at strip clubs I have an oddly shaped head. lulz not kidding.


----------



## Shaded War

Does anyone know where I can get a decent 1/4" to 1/8" adapter like the one on the sennheiser site? LINK

I ordered one there, but they are on backorder and I need one this week for the HD700's I ordered. I don't have any local stores that sell audio equipment, and the only flexible one I found on amazon costed more money and was cheap crap according to reviews.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a decent 1/4" to 1/8" adapter like the one on the sennheiser site? LINK
> 
> I ordered one there, but they are on backorder and I need one this week for the HD700's I ordered. I don't have any local stores that sell audio equipment, and the only flexible one I found on amazon costed more money and was cheap crap according to reviews.


Ebay has a lot for under $3.

You may just have to do without the wire sadly... or if you have Prime shipping, $3.49 free two day shipping...

https://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-40639-Adapter-Metallic/dp/B000LRLV82/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1500924803&sr=8-3&keywords=6.3mm+to+3.5mm+adapter

or this one here with wire,,,

https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-MHE-100-5-Right-Angle-Headphone-Adaptor/dp/B000068O6B/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1500924803&sr=8-9&keywords=6.3mm+to+3.5mm+adapter


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a decent 1/4" to 1/8" adapter like the one on the sennheiser site? LINK
> 
> I ordered one there, but they are on backorder and I need one this week for the HD700's I ordered. I don't have any local stores that sell audio equipment, and the only flexible one I found on amazon costed more money and was cheap crap according to reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay has a lot for under $3.
> 
> You may just have to do without the wire sadly... or if you have Prime shipping, $3.49 free two day shipping...
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-40639-Adapter-Metallic/dp/B000LRLV82/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1500924803&sr=8-3&keywords=6.3mm+to+3.5mm+adapter
> 
> or this one here with wire,,,
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Hosa-MHE-100-5-Right-Angle-Headphone-Adaptor/dp/B000068O6B/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1500924803&sr=8-9&keywords=6.3mm+to+3.5mm+adapter
Click to expand...

Looks like Amazon will only ship them if you order more than $25 of other items. I don't need anything else, so those aren't options for me.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*


Never change







.

Resisting the urge to bid on Stax @[email protected]


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Resisting the urge to bid on Stax @[email protected]


What stax where?

Unless it is a pair of 404s, stax lambda nova signature, 404le, or something from their higher end range, don't bother.


----------



## Shardnax

It's the SR-007 but I'm suspicious because Russia and identical images to another listing elsewhere.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's the SR-007 but I'm suspicious because Russia and identical images to another listing elsewhere.


PM me with the listing and I will look it over.

I see it, I would not bid on that.

Its not worth it anyways. You would still need to get a pretty expensive amp for them to work right.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> It's the SR-007 but I'm suspicious because Russia and identical images to another listing elsewhere.


Even in Finland where I am now, they all despise the Russians... I avoid all Russian transactions with ten foot pole.









Stax L700 is my baby... I will have her someday... someday... :3


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Everyones head is different though, I found the HD650/600 squeezed my eyeballs out of their sockets with that tight clamping force, but I have been told by strippers at strip clubs I have an oddly shaped head. lulz not kidding.


I've seen that noggin. I get why they hurt you







.

jk


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Never change
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Resisting the urge to bid on Stax @[email protected]


Come, join darkside, we have cookies


----------



## OC'ing Noob

TH-X00 with ebony cups FTW!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Catching up on replies, so apologies for so many quotes. Finally had a decent amount of time on the forums at my desktop, where it's a lot easier to format things ^_^;;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> This is why I stop listening to anyones suggestions on headphones, 90% of people will say HD600 has a limited soundstage and the K712 is a soundstage king like the K7xx, then others will say opposite. Really everyone ears are different I think, so only way to ever find the cans you actually like is to go to headphone conventions before you buy, thats my new rule for everyone now.
> 
> Also this thread is now obsolete because our opinions no longer matter. gg life lol jk


Interesting perspective... Funny thing though is pretty much everyone told me "just spend time with both, and come to your own conclusions". Either way, I do like both, it's just.... ~If~ I had to pick just one (for an open back), it would be the Sennheisers due to them just being so much comfier. Funny what happens when they break in enough - my earlobe pinching issue I had when I first tried them isn't there anymore.

Given that I'm (very slowly) getting back into my musical hobbies, I suspect I'll continue to keep both, as they allow one to look at listen to things differently and get a wider opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah...coincidentally I have pretty thick hair and I don't notice the headband until I move the headphones some. Then I start to think "why is my head sore?" Usually I notice it more after a few minutes with them off and I got to scratch my head. Honestly I hope the Massdrop T50RPs will wow me enough for me to make them a more used headphone. I personally miss my HD650s for a lot of things, but I'm not going to steal the, back from my GF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I cheated by getting a pair for the both of us, so we wouldn't have to do the stealing thing







That's probably why we haven't looked at super epic expensive setups, since a pair of say HD 800's means a $4k CAD purchase instead of $2k CAD... Plus whatever amp we want to get.

As for MassDrop's take on the T50RX's... I kind of wish I had been able to get in on that, but such is life. Hopefully I'll have a reasonable amount of spare cash sometime this year to be able to look into picking up more headphones or such - even if they're just the "basic" mk III's to get an idea of my thoughts on Planar Magnetic headphones.... I should probably get hubby a Class A amplifier first though ~_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I remember getting my first pair of HD600s and having darn near the same experience.
> 
> The only difference is that I was coming from AKG Q701s.


Glad to hear of such from you. One other thing I totally forgot to mention is if lying down into a bunch of pillows, you can at least rearrange things to keep the HD 600's on your ears (for watching a movie)... Haven't tried with the K712's, but I suspect with them being a great deal wider, it would be an exercise in frustration.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Even in Finland where I am now, they all despise the Russians... I avoid all Russian transactions with ten foot pole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stax L700 is my baby... I will have her someday... someday... :3


I dunno, Russians did tubes pretty good, and they make some excellent razor blades. Looooooove my Rapira Platinum Lux, as well as the Voskhod ones... With a slight preference for the Rapira Platinum Lux. I should probably order a pack of the Rapira's soon, as I'd rather not run out of them. They also made the Polivoks synthesizer, but thankfully Erika Synths has an approved and improved design based on it, AND Random Source has panels of my other favourite synth (Serge) approved by the creator ^_^;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Come, join darkside, we have cookies


Are they GREAT cookies, like Cookie Love's Oatmeal Raising Apricot or Triple Chipper, or are we talking like Subway cookies. Huge difference there


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Catching up on replies, so apologies for so many quotes. Finally had a decent amount of time on the forums at my desktop, where it's a lot easier to format things ^_^;;;;;
> Interesting perspective... Funny thing though is pretty much everyone told me "just spend time with both, and come to your own conclusions". Either way, I do like both, it's just.... ~If~ I had to pick just one (for an open back), it would be the Sennheisers due to them just being so much comfier. Funny what happens when they break in enough - my earlobe pinching issue I had when I first tried them isn't there anymore.
> 
> Given that I'm (very slowly) getting back into my musical hobbies, I suspect I'll continue to keep both, as they allow one to look at listen to things differently and get a wider opinion.
> I cheated by getting a pair for the both of us, so we wouldn't have to do the stealing thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's probably why we haven't looked at super epic expensive setups, since a pair of say HD 800's means a $4k CAD purchase instead of $2k CAD... Plus whatever amp we want to get.
> 
> As for MassDrop's take on the T50RX's... I kind of wish I had been able to get in on that, but such is life. Hopefully I'll have a reasonable amount of spare cash sometime this year to be able to look into picking up more headphones or such - even if they're just the "basic" mk III's to get an idea of my thoughts on Planar Magnetic headphones.... I should probably get hubby a Class A amplifier first though ~_^
> Glad to hear of such from you. One other thing I totally forgot to mention is if lying down into a bunch of pillows, you can at least rearrange things to keep the HD 600's on your ears (for watching a movie)... Haven't tried with the K712's, but I suspect with them being a great deal wider, it would be an exercise in frustration.
> I dunno, Russians did tubes pretty good, and they make some excellent razor blades. Looooooove my Rapira Platinum Lux, as well as the Voskhod ones... With a slight preference for the Rapira Platinum Lux. I should probably order a pack of the Rapira's soon, as I'd rather not run out of them. They also made the Polivoks synthesizer, but thankfully Erika Synths has an approved and improved design based on it, AND Random Source has panels of my other favourite synth (Serge) approved by the creator ^_^;;;
> Are they GREAT cookies, like Cookie Love's Oatmeal Raising Apricot or Triple Chipper, or are we talking like Subway cookies. Huge difference there


Well this year since I won't be saving up to move out right before Christmas and won't be stretching my budget like last year, I'm going to make the giveaway international. It's going to be a giveaway of my lightly modded T50RPs (just modded the foam by the vents) or the Massdrop T50RPs depending on what I like the least. I'll probably run the giveaway for the first 3 weeks of November so that way it can be shipped out and arrive to the winner before Christmas. I think I might even try to come up with another freebie in the meantime to make it more exciting and winnable. Maybe my Q701s will end up in the freebie as well.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Are they GREAT cookies, like Cookie Love's Oatmeal Raising Apricot or Triple Chipper, or are we talking like Subway cookies. Huge difference there


Taste once - never stop . That kind offer


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Taste once - never stop . That kind offer


The Lays "betcha can't eat just one" kind of variety (where you need a handful to get good flavour), or "omg it melts in my mouth it's so amazing" kind?


----------



## pietro sk

haha

I think Stax can speak for themselves, they don´t need my help.


----------



## Shaded War

Just got my Sennheiser HD700's in from the Massdrop sale. This is my first experience with anything of quality above the HD558.

First impressions after only an hour of use are that these are simply amazing. Such a mind-blowing difference from my HD558's I was using.

I had to EQ the HD558's to get a sound that I liked, and these with everything neutral sound way better. Music sounds so good now and it seems like I can instantly tell how far away sounds were away from the microphone. There was a part where there was rain and thunder, and I could hear the rain splashing down like it was 3 feet away from me outside a window, and then some thunder struck and some sounded several miles away, then some struck much closer. I'v never herd anything like this from audio equipment. It sounded like being there in person.

In games, I had to use surround virtualization in games to get a fake sound stage that isn't half of what these HD700's have. The HD700 sound so bad with any type of effects enabled from my Titanium HD now that I can hear the true sound of what it's doing. It just increases the highs to a point where it sounds like tinny crap, adds some reverb / echo from one ear to the other for fake spacial sound, and you lose all the bass in the process.

I was hesitant of spending $400 on headphones because I thought the difference in quality would be allot smaller. I was expecting much more diminishing returns on my investment because I thought the HD558s were decent. Now I think they sound like complete crap and this was totally worth the money. Now I wish I would have bought higher end audio years ago instead of thinking the HD558s were enough.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Just got my Sennheiser HD700's in from the Massdrop sale. This is my first experience with anything of quality above the HD558.
> 
> First impressions after only an hour of use are that these are simply amazing. Such a mind-blowing difference from my HD558's I was using.
> 
> I had to EQ the HD558's to get a sound that I liked, and these with everything neutral sound way better. Music sounds so good now and it seems like I can instantly tell how far away sounds were away from the microphone. There was a part where there was rain and thunder, and I could hear the rain splashing down like it was 3 feet away from me outside a window, and then some thunder struck and some sounded several miles away, then some struck much closer. I'v never herd anything like this from audio equipment. It sounded like being there in person.
> 
> In games, I had to use surround virtualization in games to get a fake sound stage that isn't half of what these HD700's have. The HD700 sound so bad with any type of effects enabled from my Titanium HD now that I can hear the true sound of what it's doing. It just increases the highs to a point where it sounds like tinny crap, adds some reverb / echo from one ear to the other for fake spacial sound, and you lose all the bass in the process.
> 
> I was hesitant of spending $400 on headphones because I thought the difference in quality would be allot smaller. I was expecting much more diminishing returns on my investment because I thought the HD558s were decent. Now I think they sound like complete crap and this was totally worth the money. Now I wish I would have bought higher end audio years ago instead of thinking the HD558s were enough.


Glad you like them mate, they probably will last a life time if you take care of them.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Glad you like them mate, they probably will last a life time if you take care of them.


I'm sure they will hold up well. My 558s are still good after 5 years.

I'm passing my 558s to a family member since they are in good shape. I just need a suggestion for a cheap ~4' cable with 3.5mm jack for the 558s now. Was looking at this for $12 shipped. LINK


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Just got my Sennheiser HD700's in from the Massdrop sale. This is my first experience with anything of quality above the HD558.
> 
> First impressions after only an hour of use are that these are simply amazing. Such a mind-blowing difference from my HD558's I was using.
> 
> I had to EQ the HD558's to get a sound that I liked, and these with everything neutral sound way better. Music sounds so good now and it seems like I can instantly tell how far away sounds were away from the microphone. There was a part where there was rain and thunder, and I could hear the rain splashing down like it was 3 feet away from me outside a window, and then some thunder struck and some sounded several miles away, then some struck much closer. I'v never herd anything like this from audio equipment. It sounded like being there in person.
> 
> In games, I had to use surround virtualization in games to get a fake sound stage that isn't half of what these HD700's have. The HD700 sound so bad with any type of effects enabled from my Titanium HD now that I can hear the true sound of what it's doing. It just increases the highs to a point where it sounds like tinny crap, adds some reverb / echo from one ear to the other for fake spacial sound, and you lose all the bass in the process.
> 
> I was hesitant of spending $400 on headphones because I thought the difference in quality would be allot smaller. I was expecting much more diminishing returns on my investment because I thought the HD558s were decent. Now I think they sound like complete crap and this was totally worth the money. Now I wish I would have bought higher end audio years ago instead of thinking the HD558s were enough.


Running them off the TiHD solely for the moment? I have a big appreciation for that card.

I think my TiHD actually might also end up in the holiday freebie as well.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Running them off the TiHD solely for the moment? I have a big appreciation for that card.
> 
> I think my TiHD actually might also end up in the holiday freebie as well.


Yeah, just the TiHD. It seems to have a good enough amp to run them. I tried them on my phone just to see what they sound like when they are under powered. They sounded completely different and way worse so I can see the necessity for an amp.

But I'm not sure how worthy of an investment buying a dedicated DAC / Amp setup would be when the TiHD seems good. Is it really that large of a difference?


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Yeah, just the TiHD. It seems to have a good enough amp to run them. I tried them on my phone just to see what they sound like when they are under powered. They sounded completely different and way worse so I can see the necessity for an amp.
> 
> But I'm not sure how worthy of an investment buying a dedicated DAC / Amp setup would be when the TiHD seems good. Is it really that large of a difference?


Amp would probably be worth it but I never actually ran the HD 700 unamped, so I'm just basing this off of general consensus for the HD 700.

Long live the Titanium HD. Best gaming sound card of all time. I'll never let go of it, so many of the games I play (most are listed in my signature) benefit strongly from X-Fi and the Ti HD is the greatest X-Fi of them all.


----------



## oobymach

I just ordered a set of HD6 Sennheisers (studio quality headphones) which got great reviews, slightly better frequency response than the HD 280 pros I have now with more than double the impedance (150 ohms), the only other headphones worth getting that beat these imo are the HD 800 S which are more than septuple the cost, they have 1/3 the distortion and slightly better frequency response and are 300 ohms of pure audiophile goodness that is far out of my price range.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobymach*
> 
> I just ordered a set of HD6 Sennheisers (studio quality headphones) which got great reviews, slightly better frequency response than the HD 280 pros I have now with more than double the impedance (150 ohms), the only other headphones worth getting that beat these imo are the HD 800 S which are more than septuple the cost, they have 1/3 the distortion and slightly better frequency response and are 300 ohms of pure audiophile goodness that is far out of my price range.


And the HD800 also has septuple less bass wile the HD800s has 1/3rd the bass : P

Honestly, never look at headphone specs. Most of them are either falsified or misleading.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly, never look at headphone specs. Most of them are either falsified or misleading.


Wait, so you're saying the Beats Pro aren't the pinnacle of professional audio clarity?


----------



## pietro sk

^^^^ i miss the sarcasm tag here.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Wait, so you're saying the Beats Pro aren't the pinnacle of professional audio clarity?


No, but Beats Pro wearers get laid more than us, from my observations of society anyway.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No, but Beats Pro wearers get laid more than us, from my observations of society anyway.


Glue some diamonds to your headphones and that ought to do it







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No, but Beats Pro wearers get laid more than us, from my observations of society anyway.


I must be in a different part of society then *whistles innocently* I definitely don't need headphones to get that kind of fun if I want it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Wait, so you're saying the Beats Pro aren't the pinnacle of professional audio clarity?


I always though it was the Apple Earbuds that... Oh man, I can't even finish that sentence before I drown in my own sarcasm. Even the KZ ATR's are leagues better than the apple earbuds, and you can buy four pairs of ATR's for the cost of apple buds!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I must be in a different part of society then *whistles innocently* I definitely don't need headphones to get that kind of fun if I want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always though it was the Apple Earbuds that... Oh man, I can't even finish that sentence before I drown in my own sarcasm. Even the KZ ATR's are leagues better than the apple earbuds, and you can buy four pairs of ATR's for the cost of apple buds!


Not to mention that the apple ear buds hurt after 15 minutes of use.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Yeah, just the TiHD. It seems to have a good enough amp to run them. I tried them on my phone just to see what they sound like when they are under powered. They sounded completely different and way worse so I can see the necessity for an amp.
> 
> But I'm not sure how worthy of an investment buying a dedicated DAC / Amp setup would be when the TiHD seems good. Is it really that large of a difference?


You will probably notice the different when going to a dedicate amp and DAC for sure, but how much you have to spend to get something that will be worth the cost or allow you to notice the difference is another story. I say enjoy them with TiHD while you can and then upgrade down the line when you feel that upgrade itch and have a large(r) budget.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Amp would probably be worth it but I never actually ran the HD 700 unamped, so I'm just basing this off of general consensus for the HD 700.
> 
> Long live the Titanium HD. Best gaming sound card of all time. I'll never let go of it, so many of the games I play (most are listed in my signature) benefit strongly from X-Fi and the Ti HD is the greatest X-Fi of them all.


Maybe I'll use it as an excuse to build a non-ITX PC again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not to mention that the apple ear buds hurt after 15 minutes of use.


But don't you remember what you said from my sig?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> You will probably notice the different when going to a dedicate amp and DAC for sure, but how much you have to spend to get something that will be worth the cost or allow you to notice the difference is another story. I say enjoy them with TiHD while you can and then upgrade down the line when you feel that upgrade itch and have a large(r) budget.
> Maybe I'll use it as an excuse to build a non-ITX PC again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But don't you remember what you said from my sig?


Wow.....Trolllllll in the dungeon.

I believe in that same post I was also looking for more comfortable ear buds to replace them with and I was strictly using them for lo-fi music to block out my surrounding environment. Soooooo I am still on point.

I absolutely know you are joking, and thats fine, but I do want to give you some more clarity because I know I am not normal when it comes to this.

I really have 3 modes for music listening.

1: Music. This is where I am truly listening to music and this is where I have my money on gear.

2: Background music. This is where I am playing a game or doing some sort of activity where I just have music in the back ground. This is where I would still want something that sounds good, but Im really not that picky. Anything better than 1998 honda civic car radio will suffice : P

3: Concentrate. This is pretty much where anything goes. As long as the music isn't horribly off, I really couldn't give a schiit. I normally use skull candy ear buds for this because they are cheapish and I can easily buy a new pair quickly if they break. I used to use them in a machine woodshop where I was using them more as ear protection than I was as music devices. Sooooo meh? I guess?

And for that reason, yeah the apple ear buds aren't that bad. I got them for free with my iphone (so probably not all that free), so they are a lot better than a sharp stick in the eye.

I know this might blow your mind, but for the most part I am really not picky about audio. If you like something and it works for you, then great. I honestly don't care.

What I hate more than anything and why I seem so picky is usually because of the people and politics involved in audio. Beats by Dre for instance is one of those situations. I never really had an issue with people liking them, and I never really had an issue with the price. I had an issue with peoples ignorance about them.

Same with schiit. Some of schiits amps are actually fine. But others are horrible. I have an issue with schiit just kind of resting on their name and brainwashing hoards of people into thinking that all of their amps are good just because schiit made it.

I just hate consumerism. Thats probably a more elegant way to sum this up.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wow.....Trolllllll in the dungeon.
> 
> I believe in that same post I was also looking for more comfortable ear buds to replace them with and I was strictly using them for lo-fi music to block out my surrounding environment. Soooooo I am still on point.
> 
> I absolutely know you are joking, and thats fine, but I do want to give you some more clarity because I know I am not normal when it comes to this.
> 
> I really have 3 modes for music listening.
> 
> 1: Music. This is where I am truly listening to music and this is where I have my money on gear.
> 
> 2: Background music. This is where I am playing a game or doing some sort of activity where I just have music in the back ground. This is where I would still want something that sounds good, but Im really not that picky. Anything better than 1998 honda civic car radio will suffice : P
> 
> 3: Concentrate. This is pretty much where anything goes. As long as the music isn't horribly off, I really couldn't give a schiit. I normally use skull candy ear buds for this because they are cheapish and I can easily buy a new pair quickly if they break. I used to use them in a machine woodshop where I was using them more as ear protection than I was as music devices. Sooooo meh? I guess?
> 
> And for that reason, yeah the apple ear buds aren't that bad. I got them for free with my iphone (so probably not all that free), so they are a lot better than a sharp stick in the eye.
> 
> I know this might blow your mind, but for the most part I am really not picky about audio. If you like something and it works for you, then great. I honestly don't care.
> 
> What I hate more than anything and why I seem so picky is usually because of the people and politics involved in audio. Beats by Dre for instance is one of those situations. I never really had an issue with people liking them, and I never really had an issue with the price. I had an issue with peoples ignorance about them.
> 
> Same with schiit. Some of schiits amps are actually fine. But others are horrible. I have an issue with schiit just kind of resting on their name and brainwashing hoards of people into thinking that all of their amps are good just because schiit made it.
> 
> I just hate consumerism. Thats probably a more elegant way to sum this up.


At least you know I'm joking with you







. I told you I'd misquote you on that forever though







. As someone we know who knows a lot about audio, it's just a funny quote







.

And I agree with you. I use my Apple earpods all the time when I want to listen to music but not be totally isolated from the world. Hell I'm even considering the BeatsX for the sheer convenience of them. The sad part is outside of some home use, I'm generally in either concentrate or background mode.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> At least you know I'm joking with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I told you I'd misquote you on that forever though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As someone we know who knows a lot about audio, it's just a funny quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And I agree with you. I use my Apple earpods all the time when I want to listen to music but not be totally isolated from the world. Hell I'm even considering the BeatsX for the sheer convenience of them. The sad part is outside of some home use, I'm generally in either concentrate or background mode.


Yeup. Just so you understand, I pretty much always know where your mind is.

I have had some people call me out in the past for conflicting statements, so I try to keep my intentions and audio philosophy somewhat clear.

I know this sounds crazy, but I swear there are like 2 or 3 people who catalog everything I say. They often times bother me on head-fi (surprise) and a couple of them bother me on here from time to time. I have literally gotten messages on head-fi saying "do you remember 5 months ago on OCN that you said this about a schiit amp?".

Some people do it with honest intention. They are researching headphones and found some of my comments. Others are categorically insane.

Do you have those same experiences running the headphone forum? Or is it literally just my luck.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Not to mention that the apple ear buds hurt after 15 minutes of use.


I think I managed about thirty seconds with them, but that's because their audio quality sticks out rather obviously to me. That and they won't even try to stay in my ears. For general use (say, background and concentrate like you mentioned your three main types of listening) I greatly preferred my ATR's, but I suspect that's because they actually remained in my ears (provided I wasn't going for a walk, wearing a hoodie, or anything like that). Our warehouse guys love them though, because those Apple ear buds don't really block out sounds, so they can hear if someone's calling their name, or if the forklift is nearby ^_^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup. Just so you understand, I pretty much always know where your mind is.
> 
> I have had some people call me out in the past for conflicting statements, so I try to keep my intentions and audio philosophy somewhat clear.
> 
> I know this sounds crazy, but I swear there are like 2 or 3 people who catalog everything I say. They often times bother me on head-fi (surprise) and a couple of them bother me on here from time to time. I have literally gotten messages on head-fi saying "do you remember 5 months ago on OCN that you said this about a schiit amp?".
> 
> Some people do it with honest intention. They are researching headphones and found some of my comments. Others are categorically insane.
> 
> Do you have those same experiences running the headphone forum? Or is it literally just my luck.


It's usually a bit random for me, but I've stayed away from Head-Fi for quite some time, now. After the whole fiasco with the '$50 HD650' I was completely baffled and I only visit the site when it pops up in a search result. And even then, it somehow tends to be less helpful than a lot of other forums.

At the same time, you have much more knowledge and experience on the subject. You've heard infinitely more equipment than I have and you've found your into building the stuff, so you're able to call out a lot more BS than most of us can. If it were several years ago after the Charlotte meet, I would feel more comfortable giving opinions on newer stuff these days. I guess that means I need to find myself another meet to go to or to just start buying and returning stuff to test it out for the club







...at least until Amazon bans me from returns.


----------



## caenlen

planar magnetic and electrostatic only for me, for life.

but as boredgunner recently pointed out, and i helped convince him to sell his STAX 007, screw high end open back headphones altogether and just buy nice speakers. and just have moderately high end closed back headphone. i think thats where i am at now as well.

will get a nice speaker setup for gaming and movies mostly, and some closed backs for portable. probably will just buy like 4 pairs of monoprice 8323 and hm5 leather pads for them to toss around the house. super cheap and i like it better than m50x, if it doesn't have a decent soundstage (m50x doesnt) then i just can't stand it.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> planar magnetic and electrostatic only for me, for life.
> 
> but as boredgunner recently pointed out, and i helped convince him to sell his STAX 007, screw high end open back headphones altogether and just buy nice speakers. and just have moderately high end closed back headphone. i think thats where i am at now as well.


LOL closed phones, speakers LOL

You should google "comb filter" (yoghurt cup effect) because that´s what happens, when sound bounces from backside of closed driver. (or speakers around untreated room)
You are listening to direct and reflected sound. In 95% cases, people DO NOT have acoustically treated rooms...

With open phones, you DO NOT have to fight comb filtering.
So you conviced him go from good , to worse. But you made new omega owner happy. Kudos for that


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly, never look at headphone specs. Most of them are either falsified or misleading.


I had in past a funny situation about some FR graphs. One guy took graphs as Gods rule, but i noticed one tiny thing.
_Even if i "ignore" reviews are measuring phones on plastic head (which is very different from real head, ears curvature - hairs- *seal.*...)_

It seems they amped the phones directly by measuring equipment, which had 600R output (standard pro audio stuff).

Now if you grab calculator, it comes obvious, that NONE headamp has out impedance 600R.
Not even tube followers like popular 6AS7. Transistor amps are around zero.
That´s too high. We´re talking (electrical) *"low Damping Factor "* here.
Its effect on bass, for example gives boomier bass..you can imagine the pulse response

The most true advice is - testdrive ´phones yourself !









My examples of how seal does change things:
Old Lambda SR 207 has very tight seal, bass volume was lower.
Likewise, new Lambda SR L300; but here seal is very loose (between driver case and under ear pad)

In both cases i was able to find sweet spot, where bass increases, but without being boomy.
As you guess now, in 1st case is opening the seal under ear pad a bit; and in 2nd case closing it just a bit.


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> LOL closed phones, speakers LOL
> 
> You should google "comb filter" (yoghurt cup effect) because that´s what happens, when sound bounces from backside of closed driver. (or speakers around untreated room)
> You are listening to direct and reflected sound. In 95% cases, people DO NOT have acoustically treated rooms...
> 
> With open phones, you DO NOT have to fight comb filtering.
> So you conviced him go from good , to worse. But you made new omega owner happy. Kudos for that






Actually treating a room is not that hard, my buddy I am currently living with hasa 7.2 speaker setup and about 8 acoustic panels placed. (feels like soft foam stuff very large panels) hanging up on his walls. they were not that expensive either. if you like to ahng up posters and stuff you probably out of luck yeah, personally i care less about that kind of stuff though and acoustic panels kind of make it look like modern art

Also, I have owned two closed back headphones I really loved a lot... Pioneer SE-A1000 (massive soundstage for being closed, and ZMF Vibro MK2 wood cups. I probably will get a ZMF Blackwood someday.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Actually treating a room is not that hard, my buddy I am currently living with hasa 7.2 speaker setup and about 8 acoustic panels placed. (feels like soft foam stuff very large panels) hanging up on his walls. they were not that expensive either. if you like to ahng up posters and stuff you probably out of luck yeah, personally i care less about that kind of stuff though and acoustic panels kind of make it look like modern art
> 
> Also, I have owned two closed back headphones I really loved a lot... Pioneer SE-A1000 (massive soundstage for being closed, and ZMF Vibro MK2 wood cups. I probably will get a ZMF Blackwood someday.


It depends on the room. Some are easier to treat than others, while some with squared or even cubed dimensions are their own personal layer of hell. By squared/cubed I mean say a 10x10x9 room, where two or three of the dimensions are the same. They're a nightmare to get accurate sound reproduction in.

As for controlling frequency, foam is close to useless for anything other than high frequencies, and if you aren't careful it will artificially reduce the highs and make the room sound really really weird and dry, yet still have uncontrolled low frequencies. The biggest thing you want to control is first order reflections, because they have the biggest effect on the sound of a room. If you meant it feels soft like say Roxul green insulation (forgot the name, it's the sound dampening stuff) that stuff does work a lot better.

Bass traps made of 2" 703 or 705 that are an inch or so away from the wall will provide much better wide frequency absorption and/or control, but they're noticeably more expensive, and can have a bit of a commanding presence due to their 2x4' sizing.

And then there's diffusion, which I won't get into because it's a completely different ballgame. Short version: don't build a room full of diffusion if you have any blind friends, because they'll hate you as they won't be able to figure out where the walls are. That one studio that has a room full of diffusion look gorgeous though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> I had in past a funny situation about some FR graphs. One guy took graphs as Gods rule, but i noticed one tiny thing.
> _Even if i "ignore" reviews are measuring phones on plastic head (which is very different from real head, ears curvature - hairs- *seal.*...)_
> 
> It seems they amped the phones directly by measuring equipment, which had 600R output (standard pro audio stuff).
> 
> Now if you grab calculator, it comes obvious, that NONE headamp has out impedance 600R.
> Not even tube followers like popular 6AS7. Transistor amps are around zero.
> That´s too high. We´re talking (electrical) *"low Damping Factor "* here.
> Its effect on bass, for example gives boomier bass..you can imagine the pulse response
> 
> The most true advice is - testdrive ´phones yourself !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My examples of how seal does change things:
> Old Lambda SR 207 has very tight seal, bass volume was lower.
> Likewise, new Lambda SR L300; but here seal is very loose (between driver case and under ear pad)
> 
> In both cases i was able to find sweet spot, where bass increases, but without being boomy.
> As you guess now, in 1st case is opening the seal under ear pad a bit; and in 2nd case closing it just a bit.


Not only that, but most specs are left up to the manufacturer to test. Meaning that there is no standardization for testing methodology and there is certainly no 3rd party to review the specs.

So why should anyone trust the info to begin with?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It depends on the room. Some are easier to treat than others, while some with squared or even cubed dimensions are their own personal layer of hell. By squared/cubed I mean say a 10x10x9 room, where two or three of the dimensions are the same. They're a nightmare to get accurate sound reproduction in.
> 
> As for controlling frequency, foam is close to useless for anything other than high frequencies, and if you aren't careful it will artificially reduce the highs and make the room sound really really weird and dry, yet still have uncontrolled low frequencies. The biggest thing you want to control is first order reflections, because they have the biggest effect on the sound of a room. If you meant it feels soft like say Roxul green insulation (forgot the name, it's the sound dampening stuff) that stuff does work a lot better.
> 
> Bass traps made of 2" 703 or 705 that are an inch or so away from the wall will provide much better wide frequency absorption and/or control, but they're noticeably more expensive, and can have a bit of a commanding presence due to their 2x4' sizing.
> 
> And then there's diffusion, which I won't get into because it's a completely different ballgame. Short version: don't build a room full of diffusion if you have any blind friends, because they'll hate you as they won't be able to figure out where the walls are. That one studio that has a room full of diffusion look gorgeous though.


I'd say it also depends on what you need out of the room. Even recording studios don't have a one size fits all setup in a single room unless I'm mistaken?

On the topic of speakers: There's a pretty good deal on a pair of ML Vantage (basing this off the general prices of listings I've seen) up on eBay right now that I would've bought if not for them being well over 1,000 miles away >_<.

Could anyone suggest some decent speakers in the <$500 range? No bookshelf speakers though please.

Edit again: Nothing exposed either, needs to be pet safe (kitties).


----------



## caenlen

You guys forget one thing, I am not as hardcore as the rest of you, I still think my Logitech Z323 2.1 system sounds great. meh, haters gon hate bruh


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You guys forget one thing, I am not as hardcore as the rest of you, I still think my Logitech Z323 2.1 system sounds great. meh, haters gon hate bruh


I don't think anyone is hating, I think you randomly started a spin off conversation about room treatment in a headphone forum. Lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say it also depends on what you need out of the room. Even recording studios don't have a one size fits all setup in a single room unless I'm mistaken?
> 
> On the topic of speakers: There's a pretty good deal on a pair of ML Vantage (basing this off the general prices of listings I've seen) up on eBay right now that I would've bought if not for them being well over 1,000 miles away >_<.
> 
> Could anyone suggest some decent speakers in the <$500 range? No bookshelf speakers though please.
> 
> Edit again: Nothing exposed either, needs to be pet safe (kitties).


First and foremost, do not get the Martin Logan speakers. They are actually pretty bad. Heck even most bestbuy people who sell these things dont even really like them. They just sound different and that makes people go crazy for them. But at the end of the day the lows are really separated from the highs, and everything just sounds weird and disjointed.

Just for a warning, what I am about to recommend are still technically considered bookshelf speakers, but they are much much bigger than your typical desktop bookshelf speakers. I assume that you just don't want recommendations for things like M-audio speakers. So forgive me if my assumptions are off.

Snell J2s or J3s. There are tons of snell speakers, you should only get those two and make triple sure that they are in good condition when you buy them.

They are the precursor to the audio note J speakers (and for that matter snell's designs were the precursors for a lot of things) and they sound REALLY REALLY freaking good. I have a pair of J3s and I have tried to demo other speakers with the intention of upgrading and out of the hundreds of speakers I have demoed, only the tannoy speakers can beat it.

The runner up is the Dynaco A-25s. They sound very similar to the J speakers, but they are WAYYYYYYY less efficient and you will need a fairly powerful amp.

Lastly I would recommend the klipsch heresy. I do like these a lot, but you need a pretty warm sounding amp to really bring them to life. The good news is that they are exceedingly efficient (they are true horn speakers) and you could basically power these speakers with a headphone amp.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't think anyone is hating, I think you randomly started a spin off conversation about room treatment in a headphone forum. Lol.


Most of the activity does happen here rather than the speaker thread. It's also easier to make a minor divergence here since it's not like someone new is going to stumble in after reading 30,000 posts and demand it stay on point 100% of the time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> First and foremost, do not get the Martin Logan speakers. They are actually pretty bad. Heck even most bestbuy people who sell these things dont even really like them. They just sound different and that makes people go crazy for them. But at the end of the day the lows are really separated from the highs, and everything just sounds weird and disjointed.
> 
> Just for a warning, what I am about to recommend are still technically considered bookshelf speakers, but they are much much bigger than your typical desktop bookshelf speakers. I assume that you just don't want recommendations for things like M-audio speakers. So forgive me if my assumptions are off.
> 
> Snell J2s or J3s. There are tons of snell speakers, you should only get those two and make triple sure that they are in good condition when you buy them.
> 
> They are the precursor to the audio note J speakers (and for that matter snell's designs were the precursors for a lot of things) and they sound REALLY REALLY freaking good. I have a pair of J3s and I have tried to demo other speakers with the intention of upgrading and out of the hundreds of speakers I have demoed, only the tannoy speakers can beat it.
> 
> The runner up is the Dynaco A-25s. They sound very similar to the J speakers, but they are WAYYYYYYY less efficient and you will need a fairly powerful amp.
> 
> Lastly I would recommend the klipsch heresy. I do like these a lot, but you need a pretty warm sounding amp to really bring them to life. The good news is that they are exceedingly efficient (they are true horn speakers) and you could basically power these speakers with a headphone amp.


It's a pretty large room but mostly it's because they need to be large enough to be seen and not knocked into.

This is for my parents so the budget is cement (more or less). How powerful of an amp are we talking for the Dynacos? I recently got them a Technics SA-GX505 (not exciting, I know, but it was stupidly cheap and they needed something with a phono stage for the TT I got them).

Do you really think MLs are that bad? What about Magnepan or Quad?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Most of the activity does happen here rather than the speaker thread. It's also easier to make a minor divergence here since it's not like someone new is going to stumble in after reading 30,000 posts and demand it stay on point 100% of the time.
> It's a pretty large room but mostly it's because they need to be large enough to be seen and not knocked into.
> 
> This is for my parents so the budget is cement (more or less). How powerful of an amp are we talking for the Dynacos? I recently got them a Technics SA-GX505 (not exciting, I know, but it was stupidly cheap and they needed something with a phono stage for the TT I got them).
> 
> Do you really think MLs are that bad? What about Magnepan or Quad?


Yeah everything I recommended to you could be found on ebay for 300-500 bucks.

Everything I recommended is also large enough to be noticed and fill a larger room. So all good there.

For the dynaco, I would say that you need probably about 10 watts per channel minimum. Your average 50 watt receiver should do nicely. However they are pretty boomy.

If its for your parents, I would actually go more for the klipsch. They are a bit brighter, and assuming your parents are old enough to have a bit of hearing loss in the upper frequencies, it should actually work out pretty darn well.

I really do like magnepan and quad. But quad would not be good for the cats, and magnepans are going to need a nuclear reactor to power them.

If you have a 100watt receiver, then sure, magnepan all day long.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say it also depends on what you need out of the room. Even recording studios don't have a one size fits all setup in a single room unless I'm mistaken?


True enough - one would treat a home theater different than a relaxed two channel listening while reading a book area, for example. As for studios, if there's space, most will have rooms with different tuning, but a lot of smaller and/or project studios tend to have one large room. For this reason, I haven't treated my living room (which has a really really bad "tingy" and metallic echo in the center of it (not to mention a few spots where certain frequencies drop a good amount), and the bedroom has some serious echo issues throughout most of it. I just haven't had the cash to get the treatments I want (I want (I think it's Ready Acoustic) Chameleon panels because they are sooooooooo gorgeous, and slightly more efficient due to the ventilated frames).


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> planar magnetic and electrostatic only for me, for life.
> 
> but as boredgunner recently pointed out, and i helped convince him to sell his STAX 007, screw high end open back headphones altogether and just buy nice speakers. and just have moderately high end closed back headphone. i think thats where i am at now as well.
> 
> will get a nice speaker setup for gaming and movies mostly, and some closed backs for portable. probably will just buy like 4 pairs of monoprice 8323 and hm5 leather pads for them to toss around the house. super cheap and i like it better than m50x, if it doesn't have a decent soundstage (m50x doesnt) then i just can't stand it.


I only tell people to use closed headphones for use on the go if they don't want IEMs. That's the reason I am getting closed headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't think anyone is hating, I think you randomly started a spin off conversation about room treatment in a headphone forum. Lol.


I didn't randomly start it, I was responding to pietro sk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I only tell people to use closed headphones for use on the go if they don't want IEMs. That's the reason I am getting closed headphones.


I like closed headphones even when not on the go, I am never letting my Pioneer SE-A1000 go.









also my buddy has a 4 grand 7.2 treated room setup, and while it sounds amazing, headphones def have a different signature to them. eh its w.e im just not hardcore about any of this stuff anymore like i used to be. honestly still love my shp-9500 (though i do admit now every headphone sounds better with a good investment in a nice amp dac)

i plan to get something nice eventually to replace my fulla 1, that being said fulla 1 is leaps and bounds better than a lot of setups i have heard when used with type C port, which im pretty sure im still the only person in existence to try type c with original fulla lol,







it really does change it for the better.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Audeze Deckard on its way , byebye odac/o2








My Elear should love it !


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I didn't randomly start it, I was responding to pietro sk.
> I like closed headphones even when not on the go, I am never letting my Pioneer SE-A1000 go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my buddy has a 4 grand 7.2 treated room setup, and while it sounds amazing, headphones def have a different signature to them. eh its w.e im just not hardcore about any of this stuff anymore like i used to be. honestly still love my shp-9500 (though i do admit now every headphone sounds better with a good investment in a nice amp dac)
> 
> i plan to get something nice eventually to replace my fulla 1, that being said fulla 1 is leaps and bounds better than a lot of setups i have heard when used with type C port, which im pretty sure im still the only person in existence to try type c with original fulla lol,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it really does change it for the better.


When your cans sound better than your 4 grand home audio, you need to change the home audio set up.








I have hooked up quite a few cans to my NAD hybrid DAC and none came close to the clarity, separation and harmony my Aria 948 have.
It is true that my ARIA's are hooked to my DAC by 500 eur cables and that quality on the cans I tried may increase if i change the cabling but the difference is too big for a cable to make up for it.

Cans tried on NAD :

1. Denon D2000 ML Pads
2. Senn HD650 (stock)
3. Audeze LC-3
4. Focal Elear
5. Senn HD800
6. AKG 701
7. Beyerdynamic T1.

I would like to close my post with a small clarification. I hooked up my Arias to my Yamaha Aventage Home Cinema and used the L+R party mode which turns the device stereo. The Aria's have lost punch, clarity and their dynamic has changed. The sound is not as crisp and it seems that the Yamaha sounds signature is not tailored to the Focal Aria frequency response.

I did, however, add the 7 headphones to the Yamaha unit and was pleasantly surprised to see that certain headphones had improvements in the bass area. The D2Ks had a stronger bass and better separation. The Focal Elear sounded worse and it is best paired with a punchy amp like NAD. The Audeze, Senn and T1, impressed me on this amp and i believe they are more forgiving to a lower quality source but very picky when the source is of a high quality yet with a different signature.

My quest to find a headhone that sounds better than my Aria's continues







.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'd say it also depends on what you need out of the room. Even recording studios don't have a one size fits all setup in a single room unless I'm mistaken?
> 
> On the topic of speakers: There's a pretty good deal on a pair of ML Vantage (basing this off the general prices of listings I've seen) up on eBay right now that I would've bought if not for them being well over 1,000 miles away >_<.
> 
> Could anyone suggest some decent speakers in the <$500 range? No bookshelf speakers though please.
> 
> Edit again: Nothing exposed either, needs to be pet safe (kitties).


klipsch, because hisensitivity.
that is important with tube se amps

(if you have one of course)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> klipsch, because hisensitivity.
> that is important with tube se amps
> 
> (if you have one of course)


Its only important if you are using something like a 45 tube amp.

If you have 300bs, then you could get away with something closer to the 85-87db mark.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah everything I recommended to you could be found on ebay for 300-500 bucks.
> 
> Everything I recommended is also large enough to be noticed and fill a larger room. So all good there.
> 
> For the dynaco, I would say that you need probably about 10 watts per channel minimum. Your average 50 watt receiver should do nicely. However they are pretty boomy.
> 
> If its for your parents, I would actually go more for the klipsch. They are a bit brighter, and assuming your parents are old enough to have a bit of hearing loss in the upper frequencies, it should actually work out pretty darn well.
> 
> I really do like magnepan and quad. But quad would not be good for the cats, and magnepans are going to need a nuclear reactor to power them.
> 
> If you have a 100watt receiver, then sure, magnepan all day long.


Thanks for the suggestions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> True enough - one would treat a home theater different than a relaxed two channel listening while reading a book area, for example. As for studios, if there's space, most will have rooms with different tuning, but a lot of smaller and/or project studios tend to have one large room. For this reason, I haven't treated my living room (which has a really really bad "tingy" and metallic echo in the center of it (not to mention a few spots where certain frequencies drop a good amount), and the bedroom has some serious echo issues throughout most of it. I just haven't had the cash to get the treatments I want (I want (I think it's Ready Acoustic) Chameleon panels because they are sooooooooo gorgeous, and slightly more efficient due to the ventilated frames).


I see, thanks for the insight. Cost has been warding me off and I'd rather upgrade my gear than look into it just yet







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> klipsch, because hisensitivity.
> that is important with tube se amps
> 
> (if you have one of course)


I don't think I can afford any tube amp worth considering. I could've gotten a Pioneer SX-1980 for a pretty decent price recently but I couldn't justify it at the time and if it needed service that's even more cost into it.


----------



## Andrew LB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Same with schiit. Some of schiits amps are actually fine. But others are horrible. I have an issue with schiit just kind of resting on their name and brainwashing hoards of people into thinking that all of their amps are good just because schiit made it.
> .


There are a lot of reasons to like schiit other than that. First off, they make their stuff in the USA (mostly) at a price other companies make their gear in China for. They're also a small company run by two guys who are anything but hacks. They've got great customer service, answered my questions on two occasions no matter how dull an uninformed i might have been,

Are they the best high end audio manufacturer? Nope. IN fact, i don't think i've ever seen someone make that claim. Even the owners of schiit say they're not.

The problem I see with so many high end audio companies is they are mostly faceless, stuffy, and take themselves way too seriously. Schiit is non of those things. They just make good gear for the money.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> There are a lot of reasons to like schiit other than that. First off, they make their stuff in the USA (mostly) at a price other companies make their gear in China for. They're also a small company run by two guys who are anything but hacks. They've got great customer service, answered my questions on two occasions no matter how dull an uninformed i might have been,
> 
> Are they the best high end audio manufacturer? Nope. IN fact, i don't think i've ever seen someone make that claim. Even the owners of schiit say they're not.
> 
> The problem I see with so many high end audio companies is they are mostly faceless, stuffy, and take themselves way too seriously. Schiit is non of those things. They just make good gear for the money.


BAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHHHAHAHHAHA

no. When you believe is nothing short of a facade that schiit portrays.

1: Schiit amps "finish assembly in the US". A certain portion of the amp is actually made in china. I do not know how much is made in china and how much is in the US, but its not a 100% true blue american product. If anything they are are just using the "made in america" thing as a ploy to get people to feel good about this stuff.

2: They have far more than 2 people in their company. IDK how you even think its 2 people.

3: Their customer service is hit and miss. I can find just as many horror stories as I can positive experiences. But that seems about standard in the audio world, so meh.

4: The people who started the company are actually infamous for being hacks and you could argue that even the modern designs are nothing but a joke. I urge you to go do research on their early amps. They were literally such schiit that they were blowing up headphones.

5: People claim that schiit is the only high end audio product anyone should ever buy. Go read Head-fi and for that matter, go look back in this very forum. If people aren't making wild claims about schiit amps, then its because they are making wild claims about the O2 amp.


----------



## Shardnax

I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure they meant the number of people managing the company, not total number of employees.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure they meant the number of people managing the company, not total number of employees.


That would be a pretty silly point to make.

Most companies are only managed by a few people. The size of a company should be measured by total number of employees.

Bottlehead for instance is a small company with only 4 or 5 employees.

Stax was (bought out by edifier a while ago) a smallish company with 30 or so employees.

Schiit is closer to 50 or so (or so I have been told by people who are around the schiit company headquarters).


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrew LB*
> 
> There are a lot of reasons to like schiit other than that. First off, they make their stuff in the USA (mostly) at a price other companies make their gear in China for. They're also a small company run by two guys who are anything but hacks. They've got great customer service, answered my questions on two occasions no matter how dull an uninformed i might have been,
> 
> Are they the best high end audio manufacturer? Nope. IN fact, i don't think i've ever seen someone make that claim. Even the owners of schiit say they're not.
> 
> The problem I see with so many high end audio companies is they are mostly faceless, stuffy, and take themselves way too seriously. Schiit is non of those things. They just make good gear for the money.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> BAAAAAHAHAHAHAAHHHAHAHHAHA
> 
> no. When you believe is nothing short of a facade that schiit portrays.
> 
> 1: Schiit amps "finish assembly in the US". A certain portion of the amp is actually made in china. I do not know how much is made in china and how much is in the US, but its not a 100% true blue american product. If anything they are are just using the "made in america" thing as a ploy to get people to feel good about this stuff.
> 
> 2: They have far more than 2 people in their company. IDK how you even think its 2 people.
> 
> 3: Their customer service is hit and miss. I can find just as many horror stories as I can positive experiences. But that seems about standard in the audio world, so meh.
> 
> 4: The people who started the company are actually infamous for being hacks and you could argue that even the modern designs are nothing but a joke. I urge you to go do research on their early amps. They were literally such schiit that they were blowing up headphones.
> 
> 5: People claim that schiit is the only high end audio product anyone should ever buy. Go read Head-fi and for that matter, go look back in this very forum. If people aren't making wild claims about schiit amps, then its because they are making wild claims about the O2 amp.


Well as soon as I read that, I knew Tjj's response was coming.

Schiit makes good stuff, but as Tjj pointed out, they're not the pinnacle or 'the hero that we need'. They make good stuff for good prices because they're still outsourcing parts from China. They may do the assembly over here, but their profit margins are still pretty high. A company like Bottlehead charges higher prices because they're a smaller company. There are plenty of companies that charge too much for what they offer (Woo Audio I'm looking at you). Schiit and their following just have a habit of making people think otherwise.

To be fair, if something as good as the Titanium HD or Xonar STX were still readily available, I would recommend that over Schiit's introductory stuff 99% of the time.


----------



## pez

Hmmm so I needed to make a same day order for a cable and needed to spend at least $35 to get it the same day....so things escalated and I finally picked up the BeatsX that were sitting on my wish list for some time.

Just getting a chance to try them out now. Definitely enjoying them. They were never going to match the Triple.fi 10s, but the sound is better than the urBeats. That's pretty much what I was looking for in them. You get four different tip sizes as well as a sort of 'wing' attachment should you need it.

I'd say maybe a 7/10 in the sound department (relative to their price) and a 9/10 in the convenience department. More thoughts to come on them.


----------



## dainfamous

Beats X are not sweat proof right? So they would be no good for the gym?


----------



## pez

Yeah, I think that's the number one complaint that people have about them. If you're using them while commuting I think they would be fine, but if you're a heavy sweater I could see an issue arising. The material that goes around your neck is actually nice to the touch and didn't irritate me at all.

Also, as someone who normally always has to wear the largest tips for IEMs and earphones, I surprisingly had to move down to the medium ones. The top end (cymbals specifically) sounded artificial and compressed, but now they're a quite a bit more pleasant. For now I'll net them another quarter point for sound.

Using them with my iPhone currently, so the instant pairing was nice. They seemed to charge rather quickly from 50%. It might have taken an hour, if that. I'll have to give a battery life assessment later, but I'm going to be using them for such a sparing amount of time each day that I think a solid 2-3 days will be my estimate.


----------



## caenlen

I want STAX L700 so bad ; ; I wish it would go on sale...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I want STAX L700 so bad ; ; I wish it would go on sale...


Have you ever actually heard them?


----------



## pietro sk

i have no experience with those, only with modded L300.
it could be great experience


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I want STAX L700 so bad ; ; I wish it would go on sale...


Stax on sale, ha.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> i have no experience with those, only with modded L300.
> it could be great experience


I may have to do modded L300 instead actually, just because of budget. Which is fine I guess, it still should be quite a lovely experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Have you ever actually heard them?


Nope, but I will be going to a few head fi meets before I drop that kind of money, etc. No worries.


----------



## pietro sk

most of time i listen to L... heh


----------



## caenlen

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-tube-hybrid-amp-cth-dropping-monday.857673/ LOOKS LIKE I FINALLY FOUND MY AMP BOYS WOOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-tube-hybrid-amp-cth-dropping-monday.857673/ LOOKS LIKE I FINALLY FOUND MY AMP BOYS WOOOOOHOOOOO


It's so plain, boring looking, and oh so unassuming.

Needs flames etched onto the sides or something









Biggest question is sound opinions (from someone other than "he who drool over shiny things" Jude) and cost... I'm also curious as to why only one tube...


----------



## pietro sk

price ?

my diy amp with lundahl transformers, parts costs about 1000€.
that one on picture maybe 1/5 of that
1 preamp tube in big box, lol


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's so plain, boring looking, and oh so unassuming.
> 
> Needs flames etched onto the sides or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest question is sound opinions (from someone other than "he who drool over shiny things" Jude) and cost... I'm also curious as to why only one tube...


Well if you actually clicked on the link, several people have reviewed it and show pictures of it with their setup. Seems like everyone agrees it packs way above its price class.


----------



## pez

Looks interesting, and doesn't look like the worst price. I wish I could get my hands on one risk free.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Well if you actually clicked on the link, several people have reviewed it and show pictures of it with their setup. Seems like everyone agrees it packs way above its price class.


I did but couldn't stand their new site's layout and design (and especially colours) and Jude was waaaaaaay too syrupy sweet "omg it's amazing best since sliced bread" hence why my comment precisely regarding that.

And it's some partnership with MassDrop where people were given the product ahead of time to do early reviews and build hype, of course they're all going to say it punches above its weight


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I did but couldn't stand their new site's layout and design (and especially colours) and Jude was waaaaaaay too syrupy sweet "omg it's amazing best since sliced bread" hence why my comment precisely regarding that.
> 
> And it's some partnership with MassDrop where people were given the product ahead of time to do early reviews and build hype, of course they're all going to say it punches above its weight


Isn't that what happens with any partner/advertiser product on HF?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> It's so plain, boring looking, and oh so unassuming.
> 
> Needs flames etched onto the sides or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biggest question is sound opinions (from someone other than "he who drool over shiny things" Jude) and cost... I'm also curious as to why only one tube...


because they are stupid hacks.

Its basically a starving student millet hybrid amp but they cut a lot of corners and are charging 5 times the price.

FFS it even comes with a stupid wall wart PSU. They couldn't even be bothered to make a proper PSU for the darn thing.









Bit of info for you.

Most preamp tubes are actually 2 tubes in one. This amp uses a 6922 tube which is two single triode tubes in one.

To keep things simple preamp tubes are high gain tubes. They exist to boost the audio signal and power tubes will boost the power output.

Most amps will do one of two things with preamp tubes. They will either strap both parts of the tube in parallel which will double the output current of the tube and half the plate resistance. Or they will put each half of the tube in series which increases the gain.

In headphone amps you don't need much gain, so most people will parallel tubes. You can however get away with using a single twin triode tube so long as the tube has good characteristics to do so. For instance a single 12ax7 or a single 6sn7 would work well for this.

Whenever I see someone using a single tube, it just screams cheap to me. It would be fine if the price were half of what it is, but dear god. 250 bucks for an amp that probably costs them no more than 70 bucks to make. And most of their cost is in that chassis.

I also think the xlr out is stupid. I have really had it up to here with companies putting absolutely pointless xlr outputs on amps. Unless your amp is 100% balanced, it is just snake oil.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Lundhal transformers huh......

Ok, I am PMing you, I need to see your stuff and show you some of mine.


----------



## username111

Maybe someone knows: I've read in multiple forums that AKG K702 need a good amplifier to drive it. Will the TPA6120A2, wtch is in most top sound cards, be enough for it, or i need something mutch better?
Sorry for my English:guiltysmi


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *username111*
> 
> Maybe someone knows: I've read in multiple forums that AKG K702 need a good amplifier to drive it. Will the TPA6120A2, wtch is in most top sound cards, be enough for it, or i need something mutch better?
> Sorry for my English:guiltysmi


you will be fine using that


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Isn't that what happens with any partner/advertiser product on HF?


Sure seems to be the case with Jude. I can understand catering to sponsors, but one also has to try and retain some semblance of balance. They also have a reputation if trying to conceal anything remotely negative, at least until the back last grows a fair bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> because they are stupid hacks.
> 
> Its basically a starving student millet hybrid amp but they cut a lot of corners and are charging 5 times the price.
> 
> ... it even comes with a stupid wall wart PSU. They couldn't even be bothered to make a proper PSU for the darn thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of info for you.
> 
> Most preamp tubes are actually 2 tubes in one. This amp uses a 6922 tube which is two single triode tubes in one.
> 
> To keep things simple preamp tubes are high gain tubes. They exist to boost the audio signal and power tubes will boost the power output.
> 
> Most amps will do one of two things with preamp tubes. They will either strap both parts of the tube in parallel which will double the output current of the tube and half the plate resistance. Or they will put each half of the tube in series which increases the gain.
> 
> In headphone amps you don't need much gain, so most people will parallel tubes. You can however get away with using a single twin triode tube so long as the tube has good characteristics to do so. For instance a single 12ax7 or a single 6sn7 would work well for this.
> 
> Whenever I see someone using a single tube, it just screams cheap to me. It would be fine if the price were half of what it is, but dear god. 250 bucks for an amp that probably costs them no more than 70 bucks to make. And most of their cost is in that chassis.
> 
> I also think the xlr out is stupid. I have really had it up to here with companies putting absolutely pointless xlr outputs on amps. Unless your amp is 100% balanced, it is just snake oil.


Wow.... A wall wart, really? It isn't that hard to have the power supply in the case - even Schiit does it for most of their models!

I did know about tubes that could handle two signals at once, but yeah... One would think a brand like Cavalli wouldn't take any kind of steps that might make them look like they were cutting some corners, and especially a design that would come across more as aesthetic based instead of, y'know, performance.. I think that's why I commented on the tube. Besides, two just looks nicer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sure seems to be the case with Jude. I can understand catering to sponsors, but one also has to try and retain some semblance of balance. They also have a reputation if trying to conceal anything remotely negative, at least until the back last grows a fair bit.
> Wow.... A wall wart, really? It isn't that hard to have the power supply in the case - even Schiit does it for most of their models!
> 
> I did know about tubes that could handle two signals at once, but yeah... One would think a brand like Cavalli wouldn't take any kind of steps that might make them look like they were cutting some corners, and especially a design that would come across more as aesthetic based instead of, y'know, performance.. I think that's why I commented on the tube. Besides, two just looks nicer.


The vali uses a wall wart too.

I don't mind the use of wall warts, but FFS, if you are going to charge 250 bucks for what is essentially a portable tube amp on steroids, then be some what professional about it and give use at least a custom wall wart.


----------



## Mrip541

I've heard many, many amps over the years. Ive owned a bunch, i go to meets, big audio shows, etc. To my ears, the Schiit stuff is better than the competition at comparable prices. I'd need to at least double my budget to be tempted by anything else.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I've heard many, many amps over the years. Ive owned a bunch, i go to meets, big audio shows, etc. To my ears, the Schiit stuff is better than the competition at comparable prices. I'd need to at least double my budget to be tempted by anything else.


Don't use audio shows as a bench mark for anything.

IDK what the deal is, but most audio shows suck. The same goes for meets too. Everyone at these things usually have really awful systems. They are usually very treble focused and they play really harsh jazz music on them.

You should take your audio journeys to the next level by seeking out any and all local audio shops. You will find something at half the price of the cheapest thing at the audio show and it will twice as good as the best thing at the show.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The vali uses a wall wart too.
> 
> I don't mind the use of wall warts, but FFS, if you are going to charge 250 bucks for what is essentially a portable tube amp on steroids, then be some what professional about it and give use at least a custom wall wart.


True, but go up to their mid-sized frames that are used for the Asgard, Lyr, and Jotunheim and they all feature built in power supplies. Asgard 2 is $249 USD after all.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> True, but go up to their mid-sized frames that are used for the Asgard, Lyr, and Jotunheim and they all feature built in power supplies. Asgard 2 is $249 USD after all.


I am definitely looking at the lyr. Its the same tube the lyr uses. Its probably running at the same voltage too.

A tiny little transformer and little baby choke and some capacitors is all it would have needed to be internal. But no...they cheaped out.


----------



## caenlen

@tjjangel you are very pessimistic person aren't you? lol it is all good, but keep in mind not everyone is as hardcore as you on audio.


----------



## Aventadoor

People still read head-fi.org? Lol...


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Isn't that what happens with any partner/advertiser product on HF?


Dont get me wrong, but i feel headfi is about advertising an praising commercial stuff. It feels sometimes as watching a teleshopping tv channel.
Quite a difference to DIY electronics websites..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @tjjangel you are very pessimistic person aren't you? lol it is all good, but keep in mind not everyone is as hardcore as you on audio.


Its not pessimism as much as it is frustration.

I mean honestly think about it for a second. You can go right now and spend less than 100 bucks on parts and build the starving student hybrid amp. Its going to sound better than the schiit lyr, better than this piece of junk, and better than most stuff on the market.

If someone literally just took the starving student design and just produced it for resale, all these arsehats wouldn't be able to get away with charging people these kinds of prices.

Cavalli is selling their name rather than a good product. They are literally taking advantage of audio noobs, and I find it to be pretty deplorable.


----------



## pietro sk

...i find it as cheating, when somebody steals community design, stamps a fat logo on it, then earns big bucks on it.
This is how i feel about many newborn hifi "one-man-companies"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lundhal transformers huh......
> 
> Ok, I am PMing you, I need to see your stuff and show you some of mine.


My stuff is on google blog, link should be in my profile.
I still have it breadborded UGH.. Because have no time to finish the damn chassis !
Blame the lazy man
ZERO hum-buzz, only way to know its on, are the blue plasma mercury thyratrons







Rock firm power supply voltage

Latest update in powersupply (not yet on blog) 12H toroid choke (replaced one 4H) and near future more xxx µF in there.
Ripple was microscopic 80mV (390VDC rail !) but now it disappeared.. Feels firmer bass, IMO because new choke is low DCR...

Back then my budget was tight, so the LL1660 are standard type 120€. Amorph cost is 2x.
Silver ~2000€/pc ofcourse


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ...i find it as cheating, when somebody steals community design, stamps a fat logo on it, then earns big bucks on it.
> This is how i feel about many newborn hifi "one-man-companies"
> My stuff is on google blog, link should be in my profile.
> I still have it breadborded UGH.. Because have no time to finish the damn chassis !
> Blame the lazy man
> ZERO hum-buzz, only way to know its on, are the blue plasma mercury thyratrons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock firm power supply voltage
> 
> Latest update in powersupply (not yet on blog) 12H toroid choke (replaced one 4H) and near future more xxx µF in there.
> Ripple was microscopic 80mV (390VDC rail !) but now it disappeared.. Feels firmer bass, IMO because new choke is low DCR...
> 
> Back then my budget was tight, so the LL1660 are standard type 120€. Amorph cost is 2x.
> Silver ~2000€/pc ofcourse


Interesting stuff.

At some point I want to get horns with a field coil woofer and play around with mercury vapor tubes.

Your 6l6 amp is really interesting. I kinda want to build a 350b pp amp now.


----------



## pietro sk

... or 4cx250 PP at some 2000V, crank to max and watch speakers BURN

http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/7203.pdf
very efficient these cer-met tubes


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ... or 4cx250 PP at some 2000V, crank to max and watch speakers BURN
> 
> http://www.r-type.org/pdfs/7203.pdf
> very efficient these cer-met tubes


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA yeah no.

Plus, I think I would only really need like 50 watts to blow these speakers. They are pretty efficient.

Those might be interesting for magnepans though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its not pessimism as much as it is frustration.
> 
> I mean honestly think about it for a second. You can go right now and spend less than 100 bucks on parts and build the starving student hybrid amp. Its going to sound better than the schiit lyr, better than this piece of junk, and better than most stuff on the market.
> 
> If someone literally just took the starving student design and just produced it for resale, all these arsehats wouldn't be able to get away with charging people these kinds of prices.
> 
> Cavalli is selling their name rather than a good product. They are literally taking advantage of audio noobs, and I find it to be pretty deplorable.


What you are offering sounds difficult though, care to link me all the parts needed from Amazon, and then link me a youtube video showing step by step how to do it? Seriously might engage then, but that is a lot of work/research for the average consumer, I don't think $250 for a Cavalli design built in China headphone amp is all that bad of a deal, especially considering I own no tools (so I would have to include/add that into the $100 price you just mentioned). Also, add tax to all of those items, but the Massdrop (no tax).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What you are offering sounds difficult though, care to link me all the parts needed from Amazon, and then link me a youtube video showing step by step how to do it? Seriously might engage then, but that is a lot of work/research for the average consumer, I don't think $250 for a Cavalli design built in China headphone amp is all that bad of a deal, especially considering I own no tools (so I would have to include/add that into the $100 price you just mentioned). Also, add tax to all of those items, but the Massdrop (no tax).


Ok when I say "you" I mean "one". One could go out and build the hybrid amp. I was not implying that you should do it ESPECIALLY consider you are in the EU and you would need special considerations when making something like this.

But to answer your question, the build of materials list and all other relevant info can be found here http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php

Its about as simple as simple could be. No negative feedback, no complex power supplies. I have often thought of making an small video series on building this thing.

Also, there is no tax for any of these items.

No the cavli is a terrible deal because is darn near the same thing as the schiit vali for 120 bucks. If anything the cavli is probably worse because the only thing that is taking up space is a whole crap ton of negative feedback loops. Sooo yeah.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok when I say "you" I mean "one". One could go out and build the hybrid amp. I was not implying that you should do it ESPECIALLY consider you are in the EU and you would need special considerations when making something like this.
> 
> But to answer your question, the build of materials list and all other relevant info can be found here http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php
> 
> Its about as simple as simple could be. No negative feedback, no complex power supplies. I have often thought of making an small video series on building this thing.
> 
> Also, there is no tax for any of these items.
> 
> No the cavli is a terrible deal because is darn near the same thing as the schiit vali for 120 bucks. If anything the cavli is probably worse because the only thing that is taking up space is a whole crap ton of negative feedback loops. Sooo yeah.


I'd pay $5 for those Youtube videos if you decide to do them someday, consider it a $5 donation. I may build that when I get back to America in April... ish.

off topic: spotify:track:0q4SJUYOp0Er9fvREdDyDv great jazz there... great soundstage/imaging test song as well, Sun Ra - Enlightenment...







Monolith M1060 would have ruined that song for me... but the M560 with giant medieval earpads = heaven soundstage


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'd pay $5 for those Youtube videos if you decide to do them someday, consider it a $5 donation. I may build that when I get back to America in April... ish.
> 
> off topic: spotify:track:0q4SJUYOp0Er9fvREdDyDv great jazz there... great soundstage/imaging test song as well, Sun Ra - Enlightenment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monolith M1060 would have ruined that song for me... but the M560 with giant medieval earpads = heaven soundstage


We will see.

Part of the reason I have not done this in the past is that the cost is so dang high. I would need various pairs of headphones for testing and a good video camera.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA yeah no.
> 
> Plus, I think I would only really need like 50 watts to blow these speakers. They are pretty efficient.
> 
> Those might be interesting for magnepans though.


HAH
why use less, when you can MORE ...





*mighty mono, 3phase AC power, 3200 VDC SIX phase mercury supply,
QB3,5-750 endstage... "only" 140W needed just to light both thorium heaters








HUGE Output transformer under oil, in metal box with porcelain feedthroughs.. peak anode voltage at full blast approx 6000V*
equivalent 4-250A (no graphite, tantal sheet instead) : 

I love OVERKILL but this THING is .....







headphone amp anybody ?


----------



## caenlen

@pietro sk, I saw your mouse is called the M560, thought you had same headphones as me for a moment, lulz.

@pietro sk and tjjangel, I feel like you two need to get together and snuggle non-stop or something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> HAH
> why use less, when you can MORE ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *mighty mono, 3phase AC power, 3200 VDC SIX phase mercury supply,
> QB3,5-750 endstage... "only" 140W needed just to light both thorium heaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGE Output transformer under oil, in metal box with porcelain feedthroughs.. peak anode voltage at full blast approx 6000V*
> equivalent 4-250A (no graphite, tantal sheet instead) :
> 
> I love OVERKILL but this THING is .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> headphone amp anybody ?


Je-sus-christ. I am not even sure our apartment has the power output to handle that thing









I will have to find some pics, but I have seen some amps that use those giant radio tubes. They had to build special rooms just to house them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What you are offering sounds difficult though, care to link me all the parts needed from Amazon, and then link me a youtube video showing step by step how to do it? Seriously might engage then, but that is a lot of work/research for the average consumer, I don't think $250 for a Cavalli design built in China headphone amp is all that bad of a deal, especially considering I own no tools (so I would have to include/add that into the $100 price you just mentioned). Also, add tax to all of those items, but the Massdrop (no tax).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ok when I say "you" I mean "one". One could go out and build the hybrid amp. I was not implying that you should do it ESPECIALLY consider you are in the EU and you would need special considerations when making something like this.
> 
> But to answer your question, the build of materials list and all other relevant info can be found here http://www.diyforums.org/SSMH/SSMHoverview.php
> 
> Its about as simple as simple could be. No negative feedback, no complex power supplies. I have often thought of making an small video series on building this thing.
> 
> Also, there is no tax for any of these items.
> 
> No the cavli is a terrible deal because is darn near the same thing as the schiit vali for 120 bucks. If anything the cavli is probably worse because the only thing that is taking up space is a whole crap ton of negative feedback loops. Sooo yeah.


I think the point here is that the Cavalli amp is a poor implementation of a 'tube' amp that *IS* Chinese-made and has a silly wall-wart charger. At least Schiit can go out and say that they're somewhat 'made in the US', built in the US, and have an actual reputation (in regards to the Asgard 2).

The Cavalli amp just looks like a cash grab. Massdrop even has their own branded HE-400i on drop (or soon to be). I feel that we're seeing a lot of these more frequently and most at reduced quality (HD 6xx excluded).


----------



## caenlen

the massdrop 4xx headphones don't seem like a bad deal at 169.99 no tax free ship... and honestly hd6xx only sounds good with a $200+ amp... if i were recommending a budget person into headphone world, I would tell them to get the 4xx and like a Fulla 2. meh. just imo. key word is budget folks. don't jump down my throat.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Budget is one thing. Value is another.

Side note the fulla 2 sounds worse than the magni paired with the dac on a modern motherboard or laptop. I tested a few motherboards; some old, some new. I have a sandy bridge system that sounds a bit weird, but everything after sandy bridge seems to do better than the fulla.

Food for thought


----------



## bl4ckdot

Really enjoying the Deckard


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Really enjoying the Deckard


You should let me visit you and sleep on your couch, you can try my Monoliyh M560's and I can fondle those Focals when you are not looking, mmmm









ALSO I BIT THE BULLET AND BOUGHT ME SOME 4XX.... lulz. they will be at home collecting dust until May 2018. oh well, planar is my love. can't beat the price.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You should let me visit you and sleep on your couch, you can try my Monoliyh M560's and I can fondle those Focals when you are not looking, mmmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALSO I BIT THE BULLET AND BOUGHT ME SOME 4XX.... lulz. they will be at home collecting dust until May 2018. oh well, planar is my love. can't beat the price.


Are you sure you want to own a pair for so long







?

I've been busy resisting the call of the shinies. If the Euro drops heavily anytime soon I'll be grabbing an MFG Crosswind though.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Are you sure you want to own a pair for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I've been busy resisting the call of the shinies. If the Euro drops heavily anytime soon I'll be grabbing an MFG Crosswind though.


I have owned 2x Pioneer SE-A1000, Philips SHP-9500 for 2-3 years now, and my Monolith M560 will be a year old when I get home to the States.









Side note: I already know I like the 400S and the 400i, so there is not much risk for me here. I love planar headphones, can't beat it for $169.99 free ship no tax honestly. Also, one of my wood cups for the M560 came dented, even though I use them open back and I don't use the wood cups, I got them partially refunded, only paid $135 for them, plus I have about 4-5 earpad pairs now, will be fun swapping them on M560 and HE4XX to see which I like better for certain things.

I may not even sell either one of them, if I get a wife someday, would like her to have some planars as well. Already had 3 different girls here in Finland, lol, life is being kind to me... for some reason. heh. Don't miss all the drama in the States that is for sure. Insane stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have owned 2x Pioneer SE-A1000, Philips SHP-9500 for 2-3 years now, and my Monolith M560 will be a year old when I get home to the States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side note: I already know I like the 400S and the 400i, so there is not much risk for me here. I love planar headphones, can't beat it for $169.99 free ship no tax honestly. Also, one of my wood cups for the M560 came dented, even though I use them open back and I don't use the wood cups, I got them partially refunded, only paid $135 for them, plus I have about 4-5 earpad pairs now, will be fun swapping them on M560 and HE4XX to see which I like better for certain things.
> 
> I may not even sell either one of them, if I get a wife someday, would like her to have some planars as well. Already had 3 different girls here in Finland, lol, life is being kind to me... for some reason. heh. *Don't miss all the drama in the States that is for sure. Insane stuff.*


----------



## pez

I just like the Fulla 2 because it doesn't sound so lifeless like the Magni does to me. What headphones did you use with them?


----------



## oobymach

I'm loving the sennheiser hd6 mix headphones, I don't generally try other brands as I've been through a few that didn't live up to snuff, got a decent headphone amp/usb sound card (sound blaster omni) but looking into 32bit 384khz amps on usb 3.

Anyone here using a 32 bit amp and is there a noticeable difference between 24 and 32 bit?


----------



## Roxycon

Guy's, I'm contemplaiting on giving myself a second gtx1080 for my birthday. If I do go the SLI route i will loose my sound card and the lovely impedance required for my HD600's







what do you reccomend me to get to drive my headphones?

specs;
Sennheiser HD600
ASUS Xonar Phoebus
an mid end reciever for my 7.1 home theathre system (can provide model if nescessary)

usage;
rock, jazz, lounge and rap through Spotify
YouTube and Netflix
racing games like Dirt 4 and NFS and RTS like grim dawn and derivatives of the diablo franchise

I like an uncoloured sound experience, Clear highs and moderate base. My base needs (and most of my Music listening) get covered from the sound system in my car









For a Budget id like to keep it as low as possible under 1100 USD incl the gpu


----------



## pietro sk

google will show tons of options


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Guy's, I'm contemplaiting on giving myself a second gtx1080 for my birthday. If I do go the SLI route i will loose my sound card and the lovely impedance required for my HD600's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you reccomend me to get to drive my headphones?
> 
> specs;
> Sennheiser HD600
> ASUS Xonar Phoebus
> an mid end reciever for my 7.1 home theathre system (can provide model if nescessary)
> 
> usage;
> rock, jazz, lounge and rap through Spotify
> YouTube and Netflix
> racing games like Dirt 4 and NFS and RTS like grim dawn and derivatives of the diablo franchise
> 
> I like an uncoloured sound experience, Clear highs and moderate base. My base needs (and most of my Music listening) get covered from the sound system in my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a Budget id like to keep it as low as possible under 1100 USD incl the gpu


I recommend you get a tube amp, HD600 and HD650 our known to sound best when coming from a tube amp, also tube is just a different experience, very unique and fun.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxycon*
> 
> Guy's, I'm contemplaiting on giving myself a second gtx1080 for my birthday. If I do go the SLI route i will loose my sound card and the lovely impedance required for my HD600's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you reccomend me to get to drive my headphones?
> 
> specs;
> Sennheiser HD600
> ASUS Xonar Phoebus
> an mid end reciever for my 7.1 home theathre system (can provide model if nescessary)
> 
> usage;
> rock, jazz, lounge and rap through Spotify
> YouTube and Netflix
> racing games like Dirt 4 and NFS and RTS like grim dawn and derivatives of the diablo franchise
> 
> I like an uncoloured sound experience, Clear highs and moderate base. My base needs (and most of my Music listening) get covered from the sound system in my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a Budget id like to keep it as low as possible under 1100 USD incl the gpu


That's silly, the proper solution is to sell the 1080, get a 1080Ti and keep the sound card. Then use all that extra money on a better amp







.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's silly, the proper solution is to sell the 1080, get a 1080Ti and keep the sound card. Then use all that extra money on a better amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Seconded


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> That's silly, the proper solution is to sell the 1080, get a 1080Ti and keep the sound card. Then use all that extra money on a better amp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah, I say just upgrade the o dual Ti's and be done with it. Then get the new amp at the same time, mwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I just like the Fulla 2 because it doesn't sound so lifeless like the Magni does to me. What headphones did you use with them?


I used a few. Namely the HE-500s and the fostex T50-rps.

The fulla 2 sound legitimately wrong to me. Its almost like the music has been shifted up an octave.

The magni 2 has kind of a sparkly top end which I don't particularly care for, but the mids sound more normal compared to the fulla 2.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nah, I say just upgrade the o dual Ti's and be done with it. Then get the new amp at the same time, mwa ha ha ha ha!


Seconded! Simple yet profound upgrades for the best of both worlds?! What's not to like?

I've been hearing a fair bit of hype regarding the Fulla 2, is there really something wrong with the sound? So far, Tjj226 Angel's the only one saying such negative comment about the sound. I'm being simply curious as I don't plan to invest in any audio gear....well, perhaps a couple more cheap ChiFi IEM's like the Sender 6in1, so loving the sparkle on the 4in1 that I'd gotten a another as spare. Yes, I guess I'm something of a treblehead.....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I used a few. Namely the HE-500s and the fostex T50-rps.
> 
> The fulla 2 sound legitimately wrong to me. Its almost like the music has been shifted up an octave.
> 
> The magni 2 has kind of a sparkly top end which I don't particularly care for, but the mids sound more normal compared to the fulla 2.


It might be worth it for me to try out a Magni 2, but that would also require me to get *another* DAC







.

The Fulla 2 sounds ok with the T50RP to me, though I did mod the T50RPs to add a bit more bass to overpower the mids a bit. However, I do have my T50RPs at home with me and using them on my home setup is night and day.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Seconded! Simple yet profound upgrades for the best of both worlds?! What's not to like?
> 
> I've been hearing a fair bit of hype regarding the Fulla 2, is there really something wrong with the sound? So far, Tjj226 Angel's the only one saying such negative comment about the sound. I'm being simply curious as I don't plan to invest in any audio gear....well, perhaps a couple more cheap ChiFi IEM's like the Sender 6in1, so loving the sparkle on the 4in1 that I'd gotten a another as spare. Yes, I guess I'm something of a treblehead.....


I have actually seen a lot of people coming out against it.

This happens every single time schiit releases a product. A couple months of hype, followed by disappointment.

See here is the deal. The people who are going to buy schiit products are people who already love schiit products and they will just be fan boys no matter what, or people who haven't heard anything better because schiit stuff is all they can afford.

It just makes a schiit hype fest echo chamber.

The rest of the audio community usually waits for head-fi meets or some other event to hear it.

If you are a treble head and want a cheap amp. The little cmoy amp is actually pretty kick butt for what it is. But only get it from these guys

http://www.lucidlaboratories.com/headphone-amplifiers/

They have a slightly different design with some better build quality. Its literally the best amp you can buy for 40 bucks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> It might be worth it for me to try out a Magni 2, but that would also require me to get *another* DAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The Fulla 2 sounds ok with the T50RP to me, though I did mod the T50RPs to add a bit more bass to overpower the mids a bit. However, I do have my T50RPs at home with me and using them on my home setup is night and day.


nah.

Truth be told, I don't like the idea of using a cheap dac unless you specifically NEED to.

This is what a lot of people don't get about dacs. They think its just a magic thing that is going to convert 1s and 0s into sound and thats the end of it. When in reality the main function of a dac is to amplify the signal coming out of the dac chip to line level.

In this sense a dac is kind of a preamp. It imparts its own sound into the audio chain before any other piece of your gear.

As such, a dac really needs to be designed with some thought and care. Cheap dacs just don't get that treatment and the fulla 2 is no different.

99 times out of 100, the dac in your phone will be on par with the dac in something like this. You are FAR better off getting a better amp like the magni 2 and saving money for a basic entry level dac.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/creative-release-blasterx-ae-5.html

Might buy this sound card... thoughts?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/creative-release-blasterx-ae-5.html
> 
> Might buy this sound card... thoughts?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Seconded! Simple yet profound upgrades for the best of both worlds?! What's not to like?
> 
> I've been hearing a fair bit of hype regarding the Fulla 2, is there really something wrong with the sound? So far, Tjj226 Angel's the only one saying such negative comment about the sound. I'm being simply curious as I don't plan to invest in any audio gear....well, perhaps a couple more cheap ChiFi IEM's like the Sender 6in1, so loving the sparkle on the 4in1 that I'd gotten a another as spare. Yes, I guess I'm something of a treblehead.....


They're making a 6in1 now? I might have to give those and the older ones a try since I'm curious about better IEM's... But I won't be ordering from NiceHCK again, because man that package took forever and when I filed a claim of not having received it after four months of waiting, he got rather cranky towards me. Oh well, others offer ePacket delivery, so it's their loss


----------



## caenlen

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*






Because I need something for my 5.1 setup, also sometimes my 2.1 logitech setup, and it would be nice to have a better headphone amp. I like my Schiit Fulla 1 over Type C better than Asgard 2, at least with my planar magnetic headphones. So I am not sure really what to do. Maybe it is time to say screw it all and just go STAX L300.


----------



## caenlen

Hmm, I think I know what I need, I need a tube amp that works on low ohm headphones, but is not a hybrid one, don't really want another Vali 2, want the true tuby sound.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Hmm, I think I know what I need, I need a tube amp that works on low ohm headphones, but is not a hybrid one, don't really want another Vali 2, want the true tuby sound.
> 
> Thoughts?


That would be the antique sound labs amp I showed you a while ago.

Any time you want a tube amp with low output impedance, you will need a tube amp with output transformers. Output transformers are expensive no matter what you do. So be prepared to spend 500 minimum on a decent amp.

you could also try that mass drop el84 amp, buuuuuut the chances of that thing being good is slim.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 
> Because I need something for my 5.1 setup, also sometimes my 2.1 logitech setup, and it would be nice to have a better headphone amp. I like my Schiit Fulla 1 over Type C better than Asgard 2, at least with my planar magnetic headphones. So I am not sure really what to do. Maybe it is time to say screw it all and just go STAX L300.


Maybe its time you realize that you are currently in the midst of one of the audio capitols of the world and that you need to stop dicking around with the forum and go visit as many hi-fi shops as possible while you have the opportunity?

I don't think you truly grasp that you are in the UK. They throw out hi-fi stuff all the time. You could literally go dumpster diving and probably end up with a better audio system then you currently have.

Why do you keep pondering about crappy audio gear when you could probably go find a quad amp and some ESL57s at some street corner dumpster.


----------



## Blze001

Someone kick me so I'll finally do the repairs/recabling of my vintage cans I've been meaning to do for months.

The Dynaphase Sixty phones need new capacitors and some dampening on the cups, the K340s need the elastics fixed, and the Pioneer SE-500s need some serious TLC. They all need new cables (Pioneers actually don't work right now due to how bad the cable is)


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> nah.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't like the idea of using a cheap dac unless you specifically NEED to.
> 
> This is what a lot of people don't get about dacs. They think its just a magic thing that is going to convert 1s and 0s into sound and thats the end of it. When in reality the main function of a dac is to amplify the signal coming out of the dac chip to line level.
> 
> In this sense a dac is kind of a preamp. It imparts its own sound into the audio chain before any other piece of your gear.
> 
> As such, a dac really needs to be designed with some thought and care. Cheap dacs just don't get that treatment and the fulla 2 is no different.
> 
> 99 times out of 100, the dac in your phone will be on par with the dac in something like this. You are FAR better off getting a better amp like the magni 2 and saving money for a basic entry level dac.


Well in its' defense, the Fulla 2 is better than the Lenovo laptops we use. Though the laptop isn't terrible, there's some slight interference I've heard in other headphones and hissing everywhere.

I just didn't want to invest a ton into a work setup at the time. Times are a bit better now where I can, but I'm thinking I might want to upgrade my home setup and just take the Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber to work. Nothing set in stone just yet...it might even be better to use my TH-X00 at work and just use the T50RP at home where I can enjoy the benefits of the amp more.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Maybe its time you realize that you are currently in the midst of one of the audio capitols of the world and that you need to stop dicking around with the forum and go visit as many hi-fi shops as possible while you have the opportunity?
> 
> I don't think you truly grasp that you are in the UK. They throw out hi-fi stuff all the time. You could literally go dumpster diving and probably end up with a better audio system then you currently have.
> 
> Why do you keep pondering about crappy audio gear when you could probably go find a quad amp and some ESL57s at some street corner dumpster.


? I been in Finland for 3 months mate, lol. Ireland for 1 year next. but yeah I will be going to some audio meet ups and stores soon, probably around October. Trump has really hurt the euro exchange rate so I am not doing as much spending as I had planned. 96 cents for 1 euro about 6 months ago when I was planning everything, now its 84 cents for 1 euro, not to mention fees sometimes.

fyi: i been to two audio stores here in Oulu, Finland... they were charging like double the price for Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohms than back home... and the guy didn't even know none of the major audio brands... was a joke and made me lulz hard how much more knowledgable even a nub like me was, store was literally called liked hifi or something, very niche. my cheap $135 monolith M560's with giant earpads basically blew every headphone they had on test stands away. made me so sad for them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ? I been in Finland for 3 months mate, lol. Ireland for 1 year next. but yeah I will be going to some audio meet ups and stores soon, probably around October. Trump has really hurt the euro exchange rate so I am not doing as much spending as I had planned. 96 cents for 1 euro about 6 months ago when I was planning everything, now its 84 cents for 1 euro, not to mention fees sometimes.
> 
> fyi: i been to two audio stores here in Oulu, Finland... they were charging like double the price for Beyerdynamic DT990 600 ohms than back home... and the guy didn't even know none of the major audio brands... was a joke and made me lulz hard how much more knowledgable even a nub like me was, store was literally called liked hifi or something, very niche. my cheap $135 monolith M560's with giant earpads basically blew every headphone they had on test stands away. made me so sad for them.


BTW, dublin is great, and you could always take a ferry to England.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well in its' defense, the Fulla 2 is better than the Lenovo laptops we use. Though the laptop isn't terrible, there's some slight interference I've heard in other headphones and hissing everywhere.
> 
> I just didn't want to invest a ton into a work setup at the time. Times are a bit better now where I can, but I'm thinking I might want to upgrade my home setup and just take the Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber to work. Nothing set in stone just yet...it might even be better to use my TH-X00 at work and just use the T50RP at home where I can enjoy the benefits of the amp more.


Lenovo is weird. I have had really good laptops from them and really crap ones. IDK what their game is. I was thinking more of your apple laptop that you had at the meet.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> BTW, dublin is great, and you could always take a ferry to England.


$100 (round trip) and 5-6 hours each way by ferry...or $120 (round trip) and 1h each way flight with aer lingus...i would take the plane and hop a train in manchester


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> $100 (round trip) and 5-6 hours each way by ferry...or $120 (round trip) and 1h each way flight with aer lingus...i would take the plane and hop a train in manchester


? What ya smokin bruh? I took ferry last year from England to Dublin for 30 quid, after renting a car and driving up the Welsh mountains to boot quite cheapy, 100 quid for 3 days. also Ryan Air only costs like 20 euro fly from dublin to London, and 14 euro from Dublin to Paris. Europe is cheap on flights... compared to america lol costs $200 for me to fly from Indy to Chicago, lulz what a joke.

On topic: I canceled my HifiMAN HE4xx order, screw it, no more headphones unless it has electrostatic and Monoprice in the name, circa 2019.... if they can do planar they can do electrostats, come on Monoprice don't let meh down bb


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ? What ya smokin bruh? I took ferry last year from England to Dublin for 30 quid, after renting a car and driving up the Welsh mountains to boot quite cheapy, 100 quid for 3 days. also Ryan Air only costs like 20 euro fly from dublin to London, and 14 euro from Dublin to Paris. Europe is cheap on flights... compared to america lol costs $200 for me to fly from Indy to Chicago, lulz what a joke.
> 
> On topic: I canceled my HifiMAN HE4xx order, screw it, no more headphones unless it has electrostatic and Monoprice in the name, circa 2019.... *if they can do planar they can do electrostats*, come on Monoprice don't let meh down bb


............no. Thats now how that works. They would have to make some estat amp to go with it. There is just too much involved with making e-stat stuff.

Finish your degree. Get a job. Save up. Buy good quality stuff. Its as simple as that.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ? What ya smokin bruh? I took ferry last year from England to Dublin for 30 quid, after renting a car and driving up the Welsh mountains to boot quite cheapy, 100 quid for 3 days. also Ryan Air only costs like 20 euro fly from dublin to London, and 14 euro from Dublin to Paris. Europe is cheap on flights... compared to america lol costs $200 for me to fly from Indy to Chicago, lulz what a joke.
> 
> On topic: I canceled my HifiMAN HE4xx order, screw it, no more headphones unless it has electrostatic and Monoprice in the name, circa 2019.... if they can do planar they can do electrostats, come on Monoprice don't let meh down bb





















not saying cheaper prices cant be had...but that is just the price based on a quick check.


----------



## Makki

Finally, my old amp broke down (thank god) so i had to order new set. Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber. Hifimans didnt improve much, mids got this nice boost (actually everything i throw there its kinda same thing). But i was more amazed how much HD598 did improve with this stack.

P.s. While updating my amp+dac, hopefully you will update that my Hifimans is HE-400*S* not older HE-400


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> no more headphones unless it has electrostatic and Monoprice in the name, circa 2019.... if they can do planar they can do *electrostats*, come on Monoprice don't let meh down bb




i wonder, how many here can do electronics DIY, because you can build same thing cheaper, and after also better. (amps)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> ............no. Thats now how that works. They would have to make some estat amp to go with it. There is just too much involved with making e-stat stuff.
> 
> Finish your degree. Get a job. Save up. Buy good quality stuff. Its as simple as that.


? Monoprice M560 with giant earads (not stock) sounds better than 400i, 400s (even with upgraded pads). and Boredgunner always says planar magnetics cost more to make than dynamic or electrostatic... so if it costs more to make, I see no reason why Monoprice could not make a electrostatic amp and headphone combo.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ? Monoprice M560 with giant earads (not stock) sounds better than 400i, 400s (even with upgraded pads). and Boredgunner always says planar magnetics cost more to make than dynamic or electrostatic... so if it costs more to make, I see no reason why Monoprice could not make a electrostatic amp and headphone combo.


The reason Monoprice went into the planar magnetic market was because there was already a demand for low-cost ones (T50RP, HE-400, etc). That market doesn't exist for electrostatic. They'd be taking a huge risk trying to make their own set, which would still be $600+ more than likely.

Lemme put it this way: planar magnetics are like the sport coupes of headphones. People look at price tags and weigh those heavily when shopping. That's why Hyundai made the Genesis, because they saw a market where a low-cost, great value sport coupe would sell.

Electrostatics are supercars. You don't see Hyundai making a supercar.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The reason Monoprice went into the planar magnetic market was because there was already a demand for low-cost ones (T50RP, HE-400, etc). That market doesn't exist for electrostatic. They'd be taking a huge risk trying to make their own set, which would still be $600+ more than likely.
> 
> Lemme put it this way: planar magnetics are like the sport coupes of headphones. People look at price tags and weigh those heavily when shopping. That's why Hyundai made the Genesis, because they saw a market where a low-cost, great value sport coupe would sell.
> 
> Electrostatics are supercars. You don't see Hyundai making a supercar.


Doesn't change the fact Planar Magnetic drivers are more expensive to produce than other drivers, therefore, logic dictates if it is possible for them to ousource material for this, then they can dismantle and outsource material for a new electrostatic design, though I will admit, I have tried all Monoprice branded amps and they are terrible... I mean really bad









so yeah... eh, I just don't think I can justify dropping 2 grand on a STAX L700 setup. just can't wrap my head around that even if I was somewhat rich. I think maybe I will just get some decent speakers and then some cheap closed back headphones like Monoprice 8323 or M50x for when outside noise is bugging me, I don't know. I am still tempted to say screw all audio and just invest in some very pricey Sony MDR 1000x and be done with audio forever, there is something about noise cancelling and shutting out the world that just makes my heart happy. Cause the world sucks I guess


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The reason Monoprice went into the planar magnetic market was because there was already a demand for low-cost ones (T50RP, HE-400, etc). That market doesn't exist for electrostatic. They'd be taking a huge risk trying to make their own set, which would still be $600+ more than likely.
> 
> Lemme put it this way: planar magnetics are like the sport coupes of headphones. People look at price tags and weigh those heavily when shopping. That's why Hyundai made the Genesis, because they saw a market where a low-cost, great value sport coupe would sell.
> 
> Electrostatics are supercars. You don't see Hyundai making a supercar.


Another reason why they did the Genesis is because sooooooooo many fans of the Land Shark (Tiburon) were demanding they bring it back as it was a rather beloved model.

As for electrostats from Monoprice, I doubt it since the products they sell are also supposed to be mass appeal, and the average person will probably take one look, hear "high voltages" and then say they won't have those anywhere near them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> ? Monoprice M560 with giant earads (not stock) sounds better than 400i, 400s (even with upgraded pads). and Boredgunner always says planar magnetics cost more to make than dynamic or electrostatic... so if it costs more to make, I see no reason why Monoprice could not make a electrostatic amp and headphone combo.


Electrostatic headphones cost less in materials, but they are wayyyyyy harder to design and make.

Every single step in making an estat headphone has to be perfect. You need the perfect thickness of material, you need the perfect force applied to stretch the material, you need the perfect shape and hole pattern for the drivers.

Even if you get everything right, they could still end up sounding like crap.

Planars are a bit more complicated, but they are far far FAR more forgiving.


----------



## Tman5293

So I just joined the drop for the Massdrop x Hifiman HE4XX. I've never owned a set of planar magnetic cans and I've never seen a pair of Hifimans that cheap so I figured why not. Too bad I won't get them till December. My HD650s will have to do till then. I guess they'll end up being a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> So I just joined the drop for the Massdrop x Hifiman HE4XX. I've never owned a set of planar magnetic cans and I've never seen a pair of Hifimans that cheap so I figured why not. Too bad I won't get them till December. My HD650s will have to do till then. I guess they'll end up being a Christmas present to myself.


You would be better off taking that 4XX money and saving up for a really nice amp, not sure what you use, but the HD650 dominates most headphones as long as you spend $300 or so on amp... some sort of tube OTL amp perhaps with a decent Dac.

I mean I hear it is the best scaling headphone out there, so you buy a really nice $500 amp someday for it, will sound better than $500 headphones, that is my understanding anyway. Personally I would say just keep your HD650 and save for better amp depending what you have, or just save up for better speakers. Personally open headphones make no sense to me anymore, I am sort of onboard with Boredgunner at this point, right now with my open headphones as I type this I can hear kids outside playing, my buddy typing on his mech keyboard, etc...

Yeah... in the future I am just going to take a sound quality hit and do closed back, and when no one is around I will be using speakers. Seems to be the best way to do things really.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> nah.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't like the idea of using a cheap dac unless you specifically NEED to.
> 
> This is what a lot of people don't get about dacs. They think its just a magic thing that is going to convert 1s and 0s into sound and thats the end of it. When in reality the main function of a dac is to amplify the signal coming out of the dac chip to line level.
> 
> In this sense a dac is kind of a preamp. It imparts its own sound into the audio chain before any other piece of your gear.
> 
> As such, a dac really needs to be designed with some thought and care. Cheap dacs just don't get that treatment and the fulla 2 is no different.
> 
> 99 times out of 100, the dac in your phone will be on par with the dac in something like this. You are FAR better off getting a better amp like the magni 2 and saving money for a basic entry level dac.


I think I rather have a great DAC with a sufficient (meh) amp then a meh DAC with a great amp. I had a Peachtree and Soloist and I by far prefer my Grace m9XX to it.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You would be better off taking that 4XX money and saving up for a really nice amp, not sure what you use, but the HD650 dominates most headphones as long as you spend $300 or so on amp... some sort of tube OTL amp perhaps with a decent Dac.
> 
> I mean I hear it is the best scaling headphone out there, so you buy a really nice $500 amp someday for it, will sound better than $500 headphones, that is my understanding anyway. Personally I would say just keep your HD650 and save for better amp depending what you have, or just save up for better speakers. Personally open headphones make no sense to me anymore, I am sort of onboard with Boredgunner at this point, right now with my open headphones as I type this I can hear kids outside playing, my buddy typing on his mech keyboard, etc...
> 
> Yeah... in the future I am just going to take a sound quality hit and do closed back, and when no one is around I will be using speakers. Seems to be the best way to do things really.


I'm already set as far as a DAC and amp go. I have a Bifrost with the Uber upgrade and a Lyr. I love my HD650s. I'm just getting the HE4XX as a complimentary sort of thing. The price was good so I bought it. I also have the VMODA M100. I'm just expanding the collection.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I think I rather have a great DAC with a sufficient (meh) amp then a meh DAC with a great amp. I had a Peachtree and Soloist and I by far prefer my Grace m9XX to it.


I don't disagree with you, I just don't think its that simple for most people.

Entry level dacs are 100 and I have always questioned their actual value. Your good dacs start at around 250, and your great dacs are in the 500 dollar range. IDK why, but there isn't really a whole heck of a lot of range between those price points. I can't think of a situation where someone spending an extra 50 bucks gets them a better dac (I am not counting schiit dac upgrades other than the multibit upgrade). Amps on the other hand do very in price a lot more where even 20 or 30 bucks could mean the difference between a good amp and a better one.

For the person who has 200 bucks or less to spend on an amp and dac, I think the dacs at the low end of the spectrum are usually such a joke, that their money would be better spent on a higher quality amp.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You would be better off taking that 4XX money and saving up for a really nice amp, not sure what you use, but the HD650 dominates most headphones as long as you spend $300 or so on amp... some sort of tube OTL amp perhaps with a decent Dac.
> 
> I mean I hear it is the best scaling headphone out there, so you buy a really nice $500 amp someday for it, will sound better than $500 headphones, that is my understanding anyway. Personally I would say just keep your HD650 and save for better amp depending what you have, or just save up for better speakers. Personally open headphones make no sense to me anymore, I am sort of onboard with Boredgunner at this point, right now with my open headphones as I type this I can hear kids outside playing, my buddy typing on his mech keyboard, etc...
> 
> *Yeah... in the future I am just going to take a sound quality hit and do closed back, and when no one is around I will be using speakers.* Seems to be the best way to do things really.


I say go for it if the pressure doesn't bother you. Be sure to take your time on speakers since they're a lot harder to unload without losing money (unless you somehow manage to do it locally every time







).


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I don't disagree with you, I just don't think its that simple for most people.
> 
> Entry level dacs are 100 and I have always questioned their actual value. Your good dacs start at around 250, and your great dacs are in the 500 dollar range. IDK why, but there isn't really a whole heck of a lot of range between those price points. I can't think of a situation where someone spending an extra 50 bucks gets them a better dac (I am not counting schiit dac upgrades other than the multibit upgrade). Amps on the other hand do very in price a lot more where even 20 or 30 bucks could mean the difference between a good amp and a better one.
> 
> For the person who has 200 bucks or less to spend on an amp and dac, I think the dacs at the low end of the spectrum are usually such a joke, that their money would be better spent on a higher quality amp.


This is why I have my super nice amp (ECP Torpedo 1), but I'm just using the DAC on my CD player (Onkyo C7030) for the moment. It's gonna be awhile before I can fork out $500 for a proper DAC. Also the DAC on this player is actually pretty decent, it's Wolfson 192 KHz/24-bit chip that seems to be well implemented. The onboard jack actually plays better with my JVC HA-SZ1000 phones than the tube amp does, go figure.


----------



## Spork13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Doesn't change the fact Planar Magnetic drivers are more expensive to produce than other drivers, therefore, logic dictates if it is possible for them to ousource material for this, then they can dismantle and outsource material for a new electrostatic design, though I will admit, I have tried all Monoprice branded amps and they are terrible... I mean really bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah... eh, I just don't think I can justify dropping 2 grand on a STAX L700 setup. just can't wrap my head around that even if I was somewhat rich. I think maybe I will just get some decent speakers and then some cheap closed back headphones like Monoprice 8323 or M50x for when outside noise is bugging me, I don't know. I am still tempted to say screw all audio and just invest in some very pricey Sony MDR 1000x and be done with audio forever, there is something about noise cancelling and shutting out the world that just makes my heart happy. Cause the world sucks I guess


If monoprice can't even make a decent amp for dynamics how the hell would anyone expect them to make one for stats?
And how many buyers would buy their setup knowing the amp would only work with that particular headphone and visa-versa?
E-stats need voltage, and LOTS of it. You CAN'T build an amp that does that properly for cheap.

ps: You can get a great STAX setup for $1k...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> This is why I have my super nice amp (ECP Torpedo 1), but I'm just using the DAC on my CD player (Onkyo C7030) for the moment. It's gonna be awhile before I can fork out $500 for a proper DAC. Also the DAC on this player is actually pretty decent, it's Wolfson 192 KHz/24-bit chip that seems to be well implemented. The onboard jack actually plays better with my JVC HA-SZ1000 phones than the tube amp does, go figure.


Vintage CD players have some really baller dacs. I have a feeling that CD players were basically like record players today. They probably were built with no holds bar budgets.


----------



## caenlen

@Spork13 I know was kind of making fun of myself for saying it if you read it right, or maybe I worded it wrong.

@tjjangel13 Jolida Glass FX DAC III is still going to be my end game DAC someday.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @Spork13 I know was kind of making fun of myself for saying it if you read it right, or maybe I worded it wrong.
> 
> @tjjangel13 Jolida Glass FX DAC III is still going to be my end game DAC someday.


It would be interesting to see if you could get an audio note dac for cheap...er in the UK.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Vintage CD players have some really baller dacs. I have a feeling that CD players were basically like record players today. They probably were built with no holds bar budgets.


That's the best part about this C7030: it's not vintage, you can buy one brand new of Amazon for ~$150. I got mine "Used: Very Good" from the warehouse for $95 and it basically brand new except for a small dent in the top.

That means it has optical and coaxial outputs for when I get a nice DAC later on


----------



## Skylinestar

For those gaming on wired headphones, how do you run your audio cables? Going across and above your table? Doesn't that interfere with your left/right hand / mouse / keyboard?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*
> 
> For those gaming on wired headphones, how do you run your audio cables? Going across and above your table? Doesn't that interfere with your left/right hand / mouse / keyboard?


Not the best of pics, but here's more or less how I have mine routed on my desk....




EDIT: Essentially, I have a small "excess" of cable hanging off the desk on the left side (enough to let me move around over to the benching rig, or even get up and close the window that's behind my left monitor), then I route it between my keyboard and Maschine/Maschine Jam... Loop it around the rotary encoder on my Maschine Jam, and then with a short 180 near the headphone jack on my AudioGD NFB-11. Such a setup might cause issues for twitch games, but when I'm gaming the mouse is usually closer to the keyboard, and I haven't run into any problems in TF2 or Overwatch..... Even though I'm more of a HOTS and Starcraft II player (as well as Civilization V and whatnot) (end edit)

EDIT2: Picture is more orange-yellow than it is in the real world due to the use of warm bulbs throughout our living room (and only warm CCFLs), and a desire to get sleep being stronger than a desire to edit a pic to have proper colouration ^_^;;;;


----------



## caenlen

@WhiteWulfe

I am in love with my Tennmak Pros, used them on 18 hour traveling session yesterday... that bass son... and the soundstage is just big enough to make it super fun. I honestly almost like it better than any over ear headphone I have tried... so comfy









but... it is very amp/dac dependant, coming from my schiit fulla does not sound so hot... but my zte axon 7 phone has a 32 bit dac and dolby atmos in it... and the tennmaks sound absolutely amazing on them... truly.

think I will order a second pair of tennmaks just to have as back up, i have never found anything else so budget friendly, comfy, and great sound.


----------



## twerk

Got my Parasound Zdac yesterday! Thanks to @Tjj226 Angel for the recommendation. I was just going to buy it, see how it is and sell it on again if it wasn't to my taste but I'll definitely be keeping it. I got it stupidly cheap on eBay (less than 25% new price).

Really, really happy with it. The pairing with my HD650 is amazing.

The only two gripes I have are the 1/8" jack rather than 1/4" and the pop when plugging/unplugging and powering on/off.

Pics to come!


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Got my Parasound Zdac yesterday! Thanks to @Tjj226 Angel
> for the recommendation. I was just going to buy it, see how it is and sell it on again if it wasn't to my taste but I'll definitely be keeping it. I got it stupidly cheap on eBay (less than 25% new price).
> 
> Really, really happy with it. The pairing with my HD650 is amazing.
> 
> The only two gripes I have are the 1/8" jack rather than 1/4" and the pop when plugging/unplugging and powering on/off.
> 
> Pics to come!


Nice, which version did you pick up? I have fond memories of my Zdac.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Nice, which version did you pick up? I have fond memories of my Zdac.


It's the silver v.1, no ugly rack ears.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Lenovo is weird. I have had really good laptops from them and really crap ones. IDK what their game is. I was thinking more of your apple laptop that you had at the meet.


Oh that thing is long gone or else I'd definitely agree with you on the previous statements







.

I could theoretically get a MacBook for work, but that'd just be a terrible idea for what I need to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makki*
> 
> Finally, my old amp broke down (thank god) so i had to order new set. Modi 2 + Magni 2 Uber. Hifimans didnt improve much, mids got this nice boost (actually everything i throw there its kinda same thing). But i was more amazed how much HD598 did improve with this stack.
> 
> P.s. While updating my amp+dac, hopefully you will update that my Hifimans is HE-400*S* not older HE-400


Quoting/replying to remind myself to update your entry once I'm home







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> @WhiteWulfe
> 
> I am in love with my Tennmak Pros, used them on 18 hour traveling session yesterday... that bass son... and the soundstage is just big enough to make it super fun. I honestly almost like it better than any over ear headphone I have tried... so comfy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but... it is very amp/dac dependant, coming from my schiit fulla does not sound so hot... but my zte axon 7 phone has a 32 bit dac and dolby atmos in it... and the tennmaks sound absolutely amazing on them... truly.
> 
> think I will order a second pair of tennmaks just to have as back up, i have never found anything else so budget friendly, comfy, and great sound.


Yup, they're definitely a nice IEM for the price that much is certain ^_^

As for pairing with things, I only really tried my O2+ODAC, as well as my Audio-GD NFB-11. I think I tried them out with my old phone (HTC One M8) and also my Galaxy S7 Edge... All of which performed without any issues, or discernable difference to me (other than the NFB-11 having way too much power on tap







)... But for them, I'm not doing critical listening, just fun relaxing while out for a walk or errands, and they make doing dishes so much more fun (although half the time I'll grab my M50X's because I prefer those).

What I like the most is you technically don't really need an amp for them as I don't even make it to 2/5ths on the volume of my S7 Edge... ^_^


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yup, they're definitely a nice IEM for the price that much is certain ^_^
> 
> As for pairing with things, I only really tried my O2+ODAC, as well as my Audio-GD NFB-11. I think I tried them out with my old phone (HTC One M8) and also my Galaxy S7 Edge... All of which performed without any issues, or discernable difference to me (other than the NFB-11 having way too much power on tap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )... But for them, I'm not doing critical listening, just fun relaxing while out for a walk or errands, and they make doing dishes so much more fun (although half the time I'll grab my M50X's because I prefer those).
> 
> What I like the most is you technically don't really need an amp for them as I don't even make it to 2/5ths on the volume of my S7 Edge... ^_^


The dual speakers on my ZTE Axon 7 Mini ($180 phone) 32 bit sabre dac sound amazing as well. Gets loud as hell and sounds amazing. Can't believe its coming from a phone sometimes, lol. ZTE is my brand for next 3-4 years just out of respect for undermining all those flagships like a balla.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Got my Parasound Zdac yesterday! Thanks to @Tjj226 Angel
> for the recommendation. I was just going to buy it, see how it is and sell it on again if it wasn't to my taste but I'll definitely be keeping it. I got it stupidly cheap on eBay (less than 25% new price).
> 
> Really, really happy with it. The pairing with my HD650 is amazing.
> 
> The only two gripes I have are the 1/8" jack rather than 1/4" and the pop when plugging/unplugging and powering on/off.
> 
> Pics to come!


Awesome. Its definitely a really nice setup and it is very close to what I would consider a GG dac. All you need now are some speakers and a good speaker amp and you will have a really kick butt home audio system.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> The dual speakers on my ZTE Axon 7 Mini ($180 phone) 32 bit sabre dac sound amazing as well. Gets loud as hell and sounds amazing. Can't believe its coming from a phone sometimes, lol. ZTE is my brand for next 3-4 years just out of respect for undermining all those flagships like a balla.


I'd personally use a $5 IEM over the speaker built into any phone myself, but that's because I can't stand the speakers in most phones. There are two big problems that phone speakers will always have: size of the speaker, and lack of volume for it's chamber. Or whatever the terminology is. Both of which will affect what it can truly do.

Do they do the job? Yeah, for quick and easy stuff, they definitely do. But if you want accurate reproduction, for the cost of that phone you're already into decent 5" studio monitor pricing, not to mention there are probably bookshelf systems that would be in a similar price range that would totally outclass the phone.

But I'm also the guy that the very first thing he did was crank some gabber out of some Adam A7X's when playing with the speaker wall at a local store, so results may vary.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Awesome. Its definitely a really nice setup and it is very close to what I would consider a GG dac. All you need now are some speakers and a good speaker amp and you will have a really kick butt home audio system.


It really is a shame about the jack size and popping, otherwise it would be perfect.

I already have a nice amp and speakers for my TV setup, I am now thinking I should get some Adams for my desk as well


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It really is a shame about the jack size and popping, otherwise it would be perfect.
> 
> I already have a nice amp and speakers for my TV setup, I am now thinking I should get some Adams for my desk as well


Jack size is meh. 1/8th inch jack is common for dacs because dacs are only supposed to have headphone outs for monitoring headphones as a way to diagnose or test for issues.

It just so happens that parasound went through the trouble of including an actual headphone amp in the dac.

the popping sound on the other hand is interesting. I can't say I remember a popping sound with the parasound.

Is it a loud pop or is more like a soft click?

What happens if you turn the volume all the way down and turn it on? Do you still hear a pop?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'd personally use a $5 IEM over the speaker built into any phone myself, but that's because I can't stand the speakers in most phones. There are two big problems that phone speakers will always have: size of the speaker, and lack of volume for it's chamber. Or whatever the terminology is. Both of which will affect what it can truly do.
> 
> Do they do the job? Yeah, for quick and easy stuff, they definitely do. But if you want accurate reproduction, for the cost of that phone you're already into decent 5" studio monitor pricing, not to mention there are probably bookshelf systems that would be in a similar price range that would totally outclass the phone.
> 
> But I'm also the guy that the very first thing he did was crank some gabber out of some Adam A7X's when playing with the speaker wall at a local store, so results may vary.


You need to here the ZTE Axon 7 Mini 7.1.1 Nougat dual speakers with Dolby Atmos turned on. it beats any flagship 1 grand phone speakers by a mile. makes me lulz hard







i been jamming all night with my phone, since my laptop speakers suck.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Jack size is meh. 1/8th inch jack is common for dacs because dacs are only supposed to have headphone outs for monitoring headphones as a way to diagnose or test for issues.
> 
> It just so happens that parasound went through the trouble of including an actual headphone amp in the dac.
> 
> the popping sound on the other hand is interesting. I can't say I remember a popping sound with the parasound.
> 
> Is it a loud pop or is more like a soft click?
> 
> What happens if you turn the volume all the way down and turn it on? Do you still hear a pop?


*Volume up*

Turning off - click.

Turning on - medium volume pop.

Plugging and unplugging - fairly loud pop.

*Volume off*

Turning off - nothing.

Turning on - slightly quieter pop.

Plugging and unplugging - the same.

I seem to remember the InnerFidelity review mentioning popping so I don't think it's an issue, just a slight design flaw.


----------



## catbuster

Finally purchased my first decent headphones







Picked custom studios over dt 770. They have bass ports, detachable cable, and pads are black. Design a bit more modern also









Now looking to replace the cable, cuz not a fan of coiled one. Also looking to get amp for them. Something around fulla 2, fiio ek10, audioengine D1 price level. Not sure what amp would pair good with them









Anways i am rly enjoying them, comfort and noise isolation is excelent, music sounds clear, maybe a bit more bass would be better, dats why i am looking for amp


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Finally purchased my first decent headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked custom studios over dt 770. They have bass ports, detachable cable, and pads are black. Design a bit more modern also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looking to replace the cable, cuz not a fan of coiled one. Also looking to get amp for them. Something around fulla 2, fiio ek10, audioengine D1 price level. Not sure what amp would pair good with them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anways i am rly enjoying them, comfort and noise isolation is excelent, music sounds clear, maybe a bit more bass would be better, dats why i am looking for amp


Fulla 2 is a good choice. or if you already have a DAC, this https://www.jdslabs.com/products/1/cmoybb-v2-03-headphone-amplifier/ mention the headphones you own, and JDSLABS will custom make the amp for you tuned specifically for your headphones. only costs $59. no DAC though... so if you don't already own a DAC I guess just do FUlla 2, its far better than E10k and audioengine.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You need to here the ZTE Axon 7 Mini 7.1.1 Nougat dual speakers with Dolby Atmos turned on. it beats any flagship 1 grand phone speakers by a mile. makes me lulz hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i been jamming all night with my phone, since my laptop speakers suck.


Nah, I'm rather happy with my formerly a flagship phone, I just don't use the built in speakers for anything other than notifications because I almost always have a decent pair of headphones (or good, yet inexpensive IEM's) nearby.

Sure, built in speakers are handy if you aren't moving around much, but I like how a pair of IEM's will just drown out the world, and go wherever I am (be it just in the kitchen, or more likely, all over my place as I'm doing errands and cleanup).


----------



## Decade

Just bought my first pair of high-ish end headphones today. Sennheiser HD558s, Best Buy had them for $80, wow. Improvement over my HD206s which were an improvement over my Corsair headset.

Literally bought them for the silliest reason... I wanted a single cable coming from the phones. But, damn, I am glad I got them. The soundstage and "crisp" is much improved vs the 206s. (Which will go back to work and stay there)


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Just bought my first pair of high-ish end headphones today. Sennheiser HD558s, Best Buy had them for $80, wow. Improvement over my HD206s which were an improvement over my Corsair headset.
> 
> Literally bought them for the silliest reason... I wanted a single cable coming from the phones. But, damn, I am glad I got them. The soundstage and "crisp" is much improved vs the 206s. (Which will go back to work and stay there)


Nice one! The HD558s were _the_ headphone I set out to buy when I started shopping for something to replace my Turtlebeach X12s but somehow I ended up with the HD650s instead







. I did buy a set of HD558s to try and gave them to my brother to massively upgrade his headphone gear as you have done yourself







.

What DAC/amp are you using with the HD558s? I found them to sound even better when they had more power being fed to them and a FiiO E10K was a noticeable improvement from the onboard audio







.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Nice one! The HD558s were _the_ headphone I set out to buy when I started shopping for something to replace my Turtlebeach X12s but somehow I ended up with the HD650s instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I did buy a set of HD558s to try and gave them to my brother to massively upgrade his headphone gear as you have done yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What DAC/amp are you using with the HD558s? I found them to sound even better when they had more power being fed to them and a FiiO E10K was a noticeable improvement from the onboard audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Just onboard audio for now -- I know, grooooan. I do have plans to potentially purchase a JDS OBJECTIVE2+ODAC; but that $250 is a bit hard to swallow. But, since I'm looking at dropping to headphones only; I probably should really consider it.

Though, the Fiio E10K looks very attractive at $75 and positive reviews. Guess i'll have to look further into that option as well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Just onboard audio for now -- I know, grooooan. I do have plans to potentially purchase a JDS OBJECTIVE2+ODAC; but that $250 is a bit hard to swallow. But, since I'm looking at dropping to headphones only; I probably should really consider it.
> 
> Though, the Fiio E10K looks very attractive at $75 and positive reviews. Guess i'll have to look further into that option as well.


Better off checking Ebay or buying JDSLABS used from their official B-Stock warehouse the HDS LABS Element for only $50 more. $299 amp/dac.

Considering it myself since I currently only own a Schiit Fulla and Fiio K1, I love both, but eh.


----------



## caenlen

Never seen this before... scam or legit?

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/earasers-earplugs


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Never seen this before... scam or legit?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/earasers-earplugs


I am feeling like it is probably scamy in one way or another.

It claims that it filters the sound range that hurts your ears. Well sound range doesn't hurt your hears, sound intensity does.

The way you lessen sound intensity is by slowing down the air by the use of some mechanical damper. I.E. the foam in the ear plugs.

You can also slow down the air with baffles and special airways which is what I think they are doing? They say they have a special V filter.

By using baffles, you are not directly blocking air into your ears like you are with plugs, which could in theory increase sound quality, but the issue is that you are replacing your ear canal.

Your ear canal plays a large role in how you hear sound. So this is throwing that whole system straight down the tubes. For that reason, it is pretty hard to buy their claims that it improves sound quality. It will definitely change the sound quality, and for some it might even improve.....buuuuttt these just seem like dust collectors to me sooo yeahhhhhh


----------



## WhiteWulfe

ACS offers filtered earplugs aimed at musicians, although their product (especially the customs, which Mark Settle over at DJWORX recently reviewed - https://djworx.com/review-acs-pro17-custom-ear-plugs/... Err wait, it was Dan that did the review, not Gizmo, my bad) is noticeably more expensive.

One of the bigger reasons these "tuned ear plugs" (for lack of better terminology) have been gaining popularity is standard ear plugs, while great at reducing sound intensity, they really do have a bad habit of isolating too much in some areas. I suspect what the marketing team for that MassDrop item is referring to is that a lot of places tend to crank up the bass when the music is turned up (because having it thunder through your body is fun as a club goer), and "unfortunately" lower frequencies carry a lot more energy due to their longer wavelengths (or at least are harder to isolate) ... Or something to that effect.


----------



## Ziglez

Hey, so i have a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7-GM and because i roll over my cable constantly the cable is dying and makes crackling sounds when it's in a certain position. Just wondering how much the cable matters, if i went out and bought a random $10 3.5mm cable compared to the "Aduio Technicia" $30 dollar cable, would there be any difference.


----------



## Hl86

My Tesla 1 arrived today, and i get eargasms every minute. Worth!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> My Tesla 1 arrived today, and i get eargasms every minute. Worth!


Pics of your setup please.


----------



## boredgunner

- EDIT: Nevermind, delete.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Hey, so i have a pair of Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7-GM and because i roll over my cable constantly the cable is dying and makes crackling sounds when it's in a certain position. Just wondering how much the cable matters, if i went out and bought a random $10 3.5mm cable compared to the "Aduio Technicia" $30 dollar cable, would there be any difference.


as long as the contacts are good and the connections in the cable are solid, you wont notice any difference


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> as long as the contacts are good and the connections in the cable are solid, you wont notice any difference


The cable itself also needs to be of somewhat high quality.

Low quality cables tend to get brittle over time and eventually break. You want something with a nice sheath but not too thick that it becomes a pain to deal with.


----------



## Farih

Guys (and girls if any) in need your help!

I love my AQ Nighthawk but in order for me to love it I have to use an EQ.

Since I got the Oppo Sonica dac I wanted to set up things differently so I can use the Oppo with 2 pc's and have Spotify/tidal and DLNA streaming.
The problem then is I cant use an EQ anymore and without EQ the Nighthawks don't sound that great imo.

With EQ they are frikkin amazing though so I now am looking for a headphone that sounds just like that without EQ.

The Nighthawk with EQ strongpoints are:
1. Strong, deep and impactfull bass that doesn't muddy the mids.
2. Imaging beyond belief! (really never heard imaging this good before)
3. Non fatiguing (can listen for hours and hours straight on any volume)
4. Very easy to pick up details in music harder to hear with other headphones (prolly cause of the great imaging)
5. Lots of comfort

Negative points:
1. Narrow soundstage (does have some but it isn't huge)
2. Stock cable is kinda crap

This is the EQ I use with the Nighthawks:


So what headphone(s) can you guys advise me that have all these strongpoints and maybe even has a slightly bigger soundstage.
I own and/or have tried these myself and found them not satisfying enough, mostly lacking on the bass and especially the imaging compared to the Nighthawks:

1. DT990
2. HD650
3. HD558
4. SR80E
5. SR125E
6. HE-400 (I or S, forgot wich one)
7. Sony MDR-1A
8. Phillips Fidelio M2 (no not X2)

Or maybe awesome headphones up to about 600,- euro don't exist ?
Do I maybe need to start saving for 1000+ euro headphones ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Guys (and girls if any) in need your help!


Well first off you should sell your dac. That dac you have is probably one of the worst I have heard. Oppo can't design for beans.

A better dac will improve sound stage and will probably increase bass. That dac you have is pretty thin and flat sounding, so a better dac might achieve the same effect as your EQ right from the start.

I would recommend the Jolida Glass Dac 3 which costs less than the oppo dac, OR since you live close to the UK, you could probably get a good used audionote dac for ~1K. Audionote uses a NOS r2r dac chip that sounds amazing. If you can swing an audionote dac, you will be VERY happy.

The Jolida also sounds really good, but you need to open the dac up and swap output capacitors and tubes. Its really simple, but this makes a lot of people pretty nervous. If you can manage it though, the jolida will pretty much exactly match your EQ wave you have there.

I have never heard of your amp before, but it seems pretty solid. Class A, no negative feedback, a nice beefy power transformer and some fat capacitors. That's really no indication that it sounds good, but at least it shows that they put some care and effort into the amp.

However if you plugged the HD650s into it and you found that they lacked bass, then you may want to consider a different amp? IDK how much of your opinion of these headphones comes from the pairing with the oppo dac, so it is hard for me to tell.


----------



## pez

Sounds to me like Farih should try out some TH-X00 (mahoganny, purpleheart, etc) and see how close that comes to their liking







.


----------



## Chargeit

Looking for some suggestions on earbuds. Would like suggestions for the range of, <$50, <$100, <$200 if ya'll have them. I would use the earbuds with my pc and would like the cord to be as long as possible. For running them I'll likely pick up a usb adapter. My use for the earbuds will be when I'm gaming online with friends. I have a dedicated mic.

Any suggestions for someone curious about replacing normal headphones with earbuds?

Thanks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Sounds to me like Farih should try out some TH-X00 (mahoganny, purpleheart, etc) and see how close that comes to their liking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nah.

The nighthawks are more bassy than the denons, and he is EQing the NH to have even more bass.

I am thinking he would actually need something closer to the HE-500s, LCD-2s or HE-X if he just wanted to upgrade headphones and nothing else.


----------



## rathborne

@Farih, have you tried HD800s with the Super Dupont Resonator mod installed? I'm pretty happy with them coming from the HD650s







. I found they're everything I liked about the HD650s but better. If its details in music and soundstage that you like then give the HD800(SDR)s a try!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, have you tried HD800s with the Super Dupont Resonator mod installed? I'm pretty happy with them coming from the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found they're everything I liked about the HD650s but better. If its details in music and soundstage that you like then give the HD800(SDR)s a try!


Has anyone actually heard the nighthawks? Is anyone looking at this guys EQ wave?


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Has anyone actually heard the nighthawks? Is anyone looking at this guys EQ wave?


I have no experience with the nighthawks myself nor looked at the EQ waves properly at the time of posting. I only made the HD800SDR suggestion because he placed the HD650 and HD558 high on his list and they're also headphones I have upgraded through or still use. I've found the only thing the HD800s might fall short on based on his list of preferences is bass though I've found the bass to be fine for me. Every other aspect should be to his liking especially with the HD650s on the podium.

I've looked at the EQ screenshot again... am I correct to interpret that as a boost to bass, reduction of mids and a spiked increase to a particular treble frequency? Unfortunately I'm on the mobile and on the go so can't quite see what frequency is being targeted. It looks like the opposite to the problematic 5khz spike on the default HD800. Compared to the normal nighthawk EQ is Farih making the more flat or are there other changes being created here?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I have no experience with the nighthawks myself nor looked at the EQ waves properly at the time of posting. I only made the HD800SDR suggestion because he placed the HD650 and HD558 high on his list and they're also headphones I have upgraded through or still use. I've found the only thing the HD800s might fall short on based on his list of preferences is bass though I've found the bass to be fine for me. Every other aspect should be to his liking especially with the HD650s on the podium.
> 
> I've looked at the EQ screenshot again... am I correct to interpret that as a boost to bass, reduction of mids and a spiked increase to a particular treble frequency? Unfortunately I'm on the mobile and on the go so can't quite see what frequency is being targeted. It looks like the opposite to the problematic 5khz spike on the default HD800. Compared to the normal nighthawk EQ is Farih making the more flat or are there other changes being created here?


Ah, yeah the mobile version of this site needs...........work.

The NHs have a pretty dark and warmish sound signature. Boosting the bass without boosting the treble more than what he has done is most likely emphasizing the coloration that the NHs add to the sound.

The only thing that makes me question myself is that the 150hz dip is indicative that someone is trying to counter balance some stupid frequency graph.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah, yeah the mobile version of this site needs...........work.
> 
> The NHs have a pretty dark and warmish sound signature. Boosting the bass without boosting the treble more than what he has done is most likely emphasizing the coloration that the NHs add to the sound.
> 
> The only thing that makes me question myself is that the 150hz dip is indicative that someone is trying to counter balance some stupid frequency graph.


Haha oh good, not just me that struggles with the mobile version







. There are some really great things about the mobile version like the subscriptions list that I think is still a better activity snapshot than Tapatalk. Its just things like the post editor and modal image view that fall short.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The nighthawks are more bassy than the denons, and he is EQing the NH to have even more bass.
> 
> I am thinking he would actually need something closer to the HE-500s, LCD-2s or HE-X if he just wanted to upgrade headphones and nothing else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Has anyone actually heard the nighthawks? Is anyone looking at this guys EQ wave?


Yeah I see it...and I have to say...'so?'

If anything I've learned, until you hear how another headphone sounds, it sometimes will make you think differently about how you perceive sound and especially bass. Take the HD650 for example. It's no where near as bassy as the TH-X00, but if I had to choose one headphone to keep until the end of time, it would be the HD650. The HD650 has the right amount of bass and it's accentuated in just the right place for me. Also, the TH-X00 (and E-MUs) vary quite widely between the cups. The Ebony cups on the E-MUs for example are quite a bit bassier, but they sacrifice other things.

Ultimately you're right, though. You're going to have to spend quite a bit to get big bass with big detail. Also, I simply cannot recommend the E-MUs due to their lackluster CS.


----------



## caenlen

Seems the Head-Fi SHP9500 bruhs are still learning. Mmm. Yummy.


----------



## catbuster

So after getting my headphones (beyer custom studios) i cant stop looking at getting amp/dac combo unit or stack. Fulla 2 looks nice for the price even in Europe, but where is a lot of negative comments about quality of it... Also what u think about topping a30/d30 stack? Feel really lost right now


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> So after getting my headphones (beyer custom studios) i cant stop looking at getting amp/dac combo unit or stack. Fulla 2 looks nice for the price even in Europe, but where is a lot of negative comments about quality of it... Also what u think about topping a30/d30 stack? Feel really lost right now


Do you have a Type C port on your computer? I will sell you my Fulla 1, it sounds better than Fulla 2 (over type C only though). I am currently using IEM's noise cancel only because in Ireland it is required by law to have vents on your window, and there is constuction of a skyscraper outside my window from 6am to 8pm nonstop every day. so my open back headphones are useless to me now.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well first off you should sell your dac. That dac you have is probably one of the worst I have heard. Oppo can't design for beans.
> 
> A better dac will improve sound stage and will probably increase bass. That dac you have is pretty thin and flat sounding, so a better dac might achieve the same effect as your EQ right from the start.
> 
> I would recommend the Jolida Glass Dac 3 which costs less than the oppo dac, OR since you live close to the UK, you could probably get a good used audionote dac for ~1K. Audionote uses a NOS r2r dac chip that sounds amazing. If you can swing an audionote dac, you will be VERY happy.
> 
> The Jolida also sounds really good, but you need to open the dac up and swap output capacitors and tubes. Its really simple, but this makes a lot of people pretty nervous. If you can manage it though, the jolida will pretty much exactly match your EQ wave you have there.
> 
> I have never heard of your amp before, but it seems pretty solid. Class A, no negative feedback, a nice beefy power transformer and some fat capacitors. That's really no indication that it sounds good, but at least it shows that they put some care and effort into the amp.
> 
> However if you plugged the HD650s into it and you found that they lacked bass, then you may want to consider a different amp? IDK how much of your opinion of these headphones comes from the pairing with the oppo dac, so it is hard for me to tell.


Thanks for ur awnser.

The Sonica dac wasnt great at first but it has gotten new firmware and new usb drivers and sounds alot better since imo.
To me its sounds better then my previous M-DAC and V-DAC II, also sounds alot better then an STX i have in my 2nd PC.
The place where i buy has alot of dacs going in and out all the time though (new and 2nd hand) so ill see if i can audition more.
Had these Nighthawks on all those dacs to with similar EQ, so its not the dac but the headphone itself imo.

The Nighthawks sound dark because they have a very upped responce around 150-200Hz, they dont sound dark because of there sub-bas imo.
Thats why you see a big dip on my EQ around 150-200Hz to compensate that.

I would say my EQ is making the Nighthawks sound flat with a small enhanced sub-bas.

The biggest + on the Nighthawks is the imaging though, its unlike anything i ever heard and dont ever want to loose that.
You dont just hear sound left, right and center you hear it up, below, front back and everything else in between as well.
I even prefer listening to my Nighthawks over my Adams A5X, just wish there was a headphone that sounds just like that (or better) without the need of an EQ.

I dont think the HD650 lacks bass, it just sounds a little less good (detailed maybe?) then the Nighthawks.
I still love the HD650 for male singers with a deep voice, like opera tenors or Barry White.

The amp i have (Lehmann Linear) used to be top of the line (10 maybe 15 years ago) and has been used by Sennheiser for a long time at there own demo stands.
So it is prolly a good amp but it is and old model/design.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah.
> 
> The nighthawks are more bassy than the denons, and he is EQing the NH to have even more bass.
> 
> I am thinking he would actually need something closer to the HE-500s, LCD-2s or HE-X if he just wanted to upgrade headphones and nothing else.


I been looking at the LCD-2's for some time, how reviews speak of it sound exactly what i want.
Problem is Holland is crap with headphones and most i cant audition








1250,- euro is alot to spend without being able to audition them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @Farih, have you tried HD800s with the Super Dupont Resonator mod installed? I'm pretty happy with them coming from the HD650s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I found they're everything I liked about the HD650s but better. If its details in music and soundstage that you like then give the HD800(SDR)s a try!


Sad to say i never tryed any HD800 model.
I tryed the HD700 though and didnt like it, felt cheap and sounded thin imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I have no experience with the nighthawks myself nor looked at the EQ waves properly at the time of posting. I only made the HD800SDR suggestion because he placed the HD650 and HD558 high on his list and they're also headphones I have upgraded through or still use. I've found the only thing the HD800s might fall short on based on his list of preferences is bass though I've found the bass to be fine for me. Every other aspect should be to his liking especially with the HD650s on the podium.
> 
> I've looked at the EQ screenshot again... am I correct to interpret that as a boost to bass, reduction of mids and a spiked increase to a particular treble frequency? Unfortunately I'm on the mobile and on the go so can't quite see what frequency is being targeted. It looks like the opposite to the problematic 5khz spike on the default HD800. Compared to the normal nighthawk EQ is Farih making the more flat or are there other changes being created here?


Yeah the EQ is making them kinda flat with a slight enhanced sub-bas imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ah, yeah the mobile version of this site needs...........work.
> 
> The NHs have a pretty dark and warmish sound signature. Boosting the bass without boosting the treble more than what he has done is most likely emphasizing the coloration that the NHs add to the sound.
> 
> The only thing that makes me question myself is that the 150hz dip is indicative that someone is trying to counter balance some stupid frequency graph.


That dip is to compensate the overblown range of the Nighthawks stock.
This is why stock they sound dark, its not the bass below 100hz but the mid-bass at 150-200hz


----------



## Farih

Btw @Tjj226 Angel

How do you rate this dac/amp compared to the Oppo Sonica ?

http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Burson-Conductor-Virtuoso-High-End-Preamp-USB-DAC-Kopfhorerverstarker-/162591323822?hash=item25db32b6ae:g:VQsAAOSwTM5Y5-yZ

Almost bought one 2nd hand before the Sonica but somebody bought it just a few hours before i dropped by the shop, seems he has a new 2nd hand model again.

(Dont watch his prices, its like a high-end audio flee market and you have to negotiate the price)


----------



## Gilles3000

@Farih , Caenlen mentioned you own/have owned the Musical Fidelity V90-HPA, what do you think of it, especially compared to the O2+ODAC?


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> @Farih , Caenlen mentioned you own/have owned the Musical Fidelity V90-HPA, what do you think of it, especially compared to the O2+ODAC?


When you can get it for 130-160$ new its a really nice dac/amp to start with imo.
Dac isnt great for the money (not super bad either) but the amp is pretty ok + you can hook up an external dac in the future to upgrade slowly and in cheap steps.

Wouldnt run 600ohm headphones on it though, about 250-300ohm max imo.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> When you can get it for 130-160$ new its a really nice dac/amp to start with imo.
> Dac isnt great for the money (not super bad either) but the amp is pretty ok + you can hook up an external dac in the future to upgrade slowly and in cheap steps.
> 
> Wouldnt run 600ohm headphones on it though, about 250-300ohm max imo.


All my headphones are sub 250 ohm, so that's fine, but the cheapest I see it available here right now is €209, guess its probably not worth it for that price?

Caelen recommended the XDUOO TA-01 with a Gold Lion tube as a good combo with the K7XX, but it doesn't have line out, so it won't work either.

Any alternatives you'd recommend? What about the Pro-Ject Head Box S USB, Aune x1s or Aune T1se?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Btw @Tjj226 Angel
> 
> How do you rate this dac/amp compared to the Oppo Sonica ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.nl/itm/Burson-Conductor-Virtuoso-High-End-Preamp-USB-DAC-Kopfhorerverstarker-/162591323822?hash=item25db32b6ae:g:VQsAAOSwTM5Y5-yZ
> 
> Almost bought one 2nd hand before the Sonica but somebody bought it just a few hours before i dropped by the shop, seems he has a new 2nd hand model again.
> 
> (Dont watch his prices, its like a high-end audio flee market and you have to negotiate the price)


Don't get it. Its a dac and a headphone amp, and a preamp. So you pay for a lot of stuff that you don't need and the dac is mediocre.

You should shoot for something more like a parasound dac or a used bel canto dac. Bel Canto 1.5s can go for about 500-600 USD on ebay and the 1.7s can go for 800.

Parasound you can buy new for 600 USD.

You could also try looking into upgrading the output capacitors on the oppo.


----------



## Chargeit

So no suggestions for earbuds for use while gaming online. Something that slips in my ears and are comfortable that I can wear a few times a week for extended periods of time? Won't be listening to music or using in general just while playing online. Is there a thread dedicated to earbuds that I missed?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> So no suggestions for earbuds for use while gaming online. Something that slips in my ears and are comfortable that I can wear a few times a week for extended periods of time? Won't be listening to music or using in general just while playing online. Is there a thread dedicated to earbuds that I missed?


I would give you a recommendation if I had one. I know very little about in ear anything.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> So no suggestions for earbuds for use while gaming online. Something that slips in my ears and are comfortable that I can wear a few times a week for extended periods of time? Won't be listening to music or using in general just while playing online. Is there a thread dedicated to earbuds that I missed?


I just get some decent enough cheap ones, my experience with earbuds is that if I use them enough they get lost or broken sooner than later. And I sure can't be bother to store them properly, they just get mushed in whatever pocket they happen to fit in.

I bought a couple from KZ that I'm pretty satisfied with, already lost one







, but they were only $4, so nothing to lose sleep about.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would give you a recommendation if I had one. I know very little about in ear anything.


Thanks.

Yeah I guess earbuds aren't a go to but I've tried various over the ear headphones and they make me feel trapped. If I game for any amount of time I end up sweating and it's just not enjoyable. Currently using a janky set of Logitech headphones that hurt my ears but don't make me feel claustrophobic.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I just get some decent enough cheap ones, my experience with earbuds is that if I use them enough they get lost or broken sooner than later. And I sure can't be bother to store them properly, they just get mushed in whatever pocket they happen to fit in.
> 
> I bought a couple from KZ that I'm pretty satisfied with, already lost one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but they were only $4, so nothing to lose sleep about.


I saw these Philips earbuds recommended that are $12 or $15 on amazon. Guess I'll give them a go. At worse I'll have them for using with my phone or tablet.

I think it was these.

https://www.amazon.com/Philips-SHE3590BK-28-Headphones-Black/dp/B007TRUTZS

Guessing I'll try them and see how I like using earbuds.

*Only $10. Just picked a set up. See how it goes.









*Picked up an extension cord and usb adapter also. Otherwise wouldn't reach my pc.


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah I guess earbuds aren't a go to but I've tried various over the ear headphones and they make me feel trapped. If I game for any amount of time I end up sweating and it's just not enjoyable. Currently using a janky set of Logitech headphones that hurt my ears but don't make me feel claustrophobic.


I really enjoy my Beyerdynamic iDX 200 iE. I use them with my S7 Edge and use them at lan parties when I don't feel like bringing my DAC/AMP/DT1990 Pro. I know Beyer might not be everyone's cup of tea but these have decent bass and seem pretty accurate for FPS. Also with the included Comply foam tips they don't get uncomfortable. I also don't have any issue with noise from things bumping the cords.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> I really enjoy my Beyerdynamic iDX 200 iE. I use them with my S7 Edge and use them at lan parties when I don't feel like bringing my DAC/AMP/DT1990 Pro. I know Beyer might not be everyone's cup of tea but these have decent bass and seem pretty accurate for FPS. Also with the included Comply foam tips they don't get uncomfortable. I also don't have any issue with noise from things bumping the cords.


Cool thanks. I'll add them to my saved list.

If I end up liking using earbuds for my pc then I'll drop some money on a nice set.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Cool thanks. I'll add them to my saved list.
> 
> If I end up liking using earbuds for my pc then I'll drop some money on a nice set.


I think @WhiteWulfe was experimenting with IEMs.

A friend of mine who fell down the head-fi rabbit hole after me got himself a set of Audeze IEMs







. I think they were the Audeze iSINE10 Planar. Interestingly a local shop that sells them offers a standard and VR option for Rift/Vive headsets... so it might be OK for gaming







.


----------



## rathborne

Question for any HD650 owners: is it worth replacing the earpads when they start getting a bit flat and if so what benefit might I see?

Official replacement pads are $88AUD here.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Question for any HD650 owners: is it worth replacing the earpads when they start getting a bit flat and if so what benefit might I see?
> 
> Official replacement pads are $88AUD here.


YES! I just did this to mine and it brought so much life back into the headphones. It's definitely worth going Sennheiser replacements over the fakes btw.

My post on it;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The headphone pads are scarily good. I will never buy OEM replacement stuff again, only genuine Sennheiser stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how much the sound quality degrades over time due to something so simple. Every single aspect of my HD650s have improved, from comfort to lows to mids and highs and anything in-between. Best 35 squid ever spent.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> YES! I just did this to mine and it brought so much life back into the headphones. It's definitely worth going Sennheiser replacements over the fakes btw.
> 
> My post on it;


Haha yeah that's how my pads are looking







. I'll grab another set of pads to refresh them after I get the car road-worthy again. I thought I'd remembered seeing a discussion about HD650 pads earlier but its all become a bit of a blur







.


----------



## pez

Yeah, definitely don't cheap out on non-genuine pads. The 'OEM replacements' also die a lot quicker, too.


----------



## caenlen

I'd love to mod an HD650 to support my Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads... wonder how it would sound. mmmm nom nom.

Sony MDR 1000x ACN headphones are $298 free ship no tax, I want to buy so bad... I am so sick of outside noise, even back in america just can hear every car go by through my thin walls, etc... I think I am done with open back headphones for life.

Maybe I can sell my Fulla 1 and Monolith M560 on headfi to someone in Europe here, going to try, if they sell and the MDR is still on sell going to nab it. My parents can ship it to me with my medicine I need. until then I am just using my IEM's tennmak pros, can't complain they kick butt


----------



## boredgunner

Wow, I listened to music on a Kingston HyperX Cloud II today... I haven't heard a headphone this bad in years.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I think @WhiteWulfe was experimenting with IEMs.
> 
> A friend of mine who fell down the head-fi rabbit hole after me got himself a set of Audeze IEMs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think they were the Audeze iSINE10 Planar. Interestingly a local shop that sells them offers a standard and VR option for Rift/Vive headsets... so it might be OK for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I was indeed, and I'm starting to experiment with them again. One problem though is they wanted a pair of IEMs with a cord that's longer than 4', and almost all of them come with a cable that's usually 3.5-4' total length because they're usually intended for mobile use, where a long cord gets rather annoying quickly. Most of them it isn't that hard to get a custom made cable done that's longer.

My main go to IEMs at the moment are the Tennmak Pro's, which I rather enjoy, and I think I paid $45 CAD or something like that for mine as I got the extra cable (that I've yet to try still). KZ ATR's are also rather nice with a relatively neutral sound profile, and they're only $5 CAD on GearBest most of the time.

As for those Audeze ones, the VR ones were designed specifically to work with the Rift's headset... Basically just clip them onto the band, and plug them into the headset and you're good to go. No idea if there are any quality compromises by doing such, but it is Audeze and at the price they're asking one would hope there is virtually no loss with such ^_^;;;;


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> Wow, I listened to music on a Kingston HyperX Cloud II today... I haven't heard a headphone this bad in years.


Not sure what the IIs sound like compared to the originals/Cores, but it's a very 'OK' sounding headset. For the sale price you can usually find them for ($50-ish) it's a good solution for those that want something not garbage with a mic built-in.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not sure what the IIs sound like compared to the originals/Cores, but it's a very 'OK' sounding headset. For the sale price you can usually find them for ($50-ish) it's a good solution for those that want something not garbage with a mic built-in.


I'll never understand this logic, you can literally buy a cheap mic for $5 at walmart and it anywhere on your desk and it sounds fine, or use a webcam mic, or a cheaper alternative to modmic is also out there.

For the same price of the Hyperx you can get Philips SHP-9500 plus HM5 leather pads (and still come under price of Hyperx), and SHP9500 with HM5 leather (not stock pads) sounds better than $500+ cans I have heard, and really helped immerse me in gaming personally.

It amazes me how Europe and USA majority of gamers are using the Hyperx, makes me sad for them really. I'll never forget playing Witcher 3 and becoming immersed in that world and feeling like I was in the middle of a thunderstorm with my SHP9500s.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Not sure what the IIs sound like compared to the originals/Cores, but it's a very 'OK' sounding headset. For the sale price you can usually find them for ($50-ish) it's a good solution for those that want something not garbage with a mic built-in.


I've only heard the II which everyone says is better. I see what you mean though, it is infinitely better than the last gaming headset I had years ago; the CM Storm Sirus.

This is $100 though, my Sennheiser HD 598 Cs cost the same (and is always under $150) and is many, many tiers above it. The Audio Technica ATH-M40X also slaughters this in sound quality and costs less, and like Caenlen said you can get a cheap mic. I haven't tested the mic yet on the Cloud II (I only got it for VOIP/conference calls at work) but like caenlen indicated the lowest end omnidirectional mics are sufficient for most uses lol.

When this dies I think I'll go with a Beyerdynamic headset.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'll never understand this logic, you can literally buy a cheap mic for $5 at walmart and it anywhere on your desk and it sounds fine, or use a webcam mic, or a cheaper alternative to modmic is also out there.
> 
> For the same price of the Hyperx you can get Philips SHP-9500 plus HM5 leather pads (and still come under price of Hyperx), and SHP9500 with HM5 leather (not stock pads) sounds better than $500+ cans I have heard, and really helped immerse me in gaming personally.
> 
> It amazes me how Europe and USA majority of gamers are using the Hyperx, makes me sad for them really. I'll never forget playing Witcher 3 and becoming immersed in that world and feeling like I was in the middle of a thunderstorm with my SHP9500s.


I feel like you ignored many of the stipulations I made in that comment including, but not limited to '$50-ish' and 'something not garbage with a mic built-in'.

If someone is asking me for a recommendation for a headset and is deadset on a headset, I'm not going to recommend them a headphone and an external mic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> I've only heard the II which everyone says is better. I see what you mean though, it is infinitely better than the last gaming headset I had years ago; the CM Storm Sirus.
> 
> This is $100 though, my Sennheiser HD 598 Cs cost the same (and is always under $150) and is many, many tiers above it. The Audio Technica ATH-M40X also slaughters this in sound quality and costs less, and like Caenlen said you can get a cheap mic. I haven't tested the mic yet on the Cloud II (I only got it for VOIP/conference calls at work) but like caenlen indicated the lowest end omnidirectional mics are sufficient for most uses lol.
> 
> When this dies I think I'll go with a Beyerdynamic headset.


Yes, for a pricepoint of $100, you can do much better. I think even the HD558s were on sale at BB for $80 recently...and then a boom mic isn't much more on top of that. I think even V-moda has an offering that would work will in that case.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'll never understand this logic, you can literally buy a cheap mic for $5 at walmart and it anywhere on your desk and it sounds fine, or use a webcam mic, or a cheaper alternative to modmic is also out there.
> 
> For the same price of the Hyperx you can get Philips SHP-9500 plus HM5 leather pads (and still come under price of Hyperx), and SHP9500 with HM5 leather (not stock pads) sounds better than $500+ cans I have heard, and really helped immerse me in gaming personally.
> 
> It amazes me how Europe and USA majority of gamers are using the Hyperx, makes me sad for them really. I'll never forget playing Witcher 3 and becoming immersed in that world and feeling like I was in the middle of a thunderstorm with my SHP9500s.


I always think about lan parties or gaming while living in a dorm.

I would never EVER use any good sounding headphone at a lan party. I don't care how cheap or better it is. Lan parties often times just get too crazy, and it is easy to loose track of something or have it break.

The Hyper X is a tad expensive, but it can also take a pretty darn good beating and still keep on going.

IMO gaming headsets just have a completely different utility than headphones. I would agree that more people can and should go with what you are suggesting, but its also important to know that its not always a good idea for some cases.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'll never understand this logic, you can literally buy a cheap mic for $5 at walmart and it anywhere on your desk and it sounds fine, or use a webcam mic, or a cheaper alternative to modmic is also out there.


I have to disagree. $5 microphones - unless you somehow got quite the steal on a proper microphone - have absolutely terrible sound, and very little noise rejection. They sound like you're trying to do ye olde tin can telephone, and went too long on the string AND couldn't hold enough tension for the effect to work. They also have a really bad habit of picking up anything and everything other than your voice, and have a habit of drowning out your voice without getting rather creative about their positioning.

Ignoring studio microphones (because they come with their own problems, and are out of the price range of the current discussion, let alone what most people are willing to pay), something like the AntLion ModMic v4 (which is still available from them, last I checked) can still be paired with a reasonably good pair of headphones for $125-150 USD total, and give you a really, really good audio pickup alongside great headphones.

One of the biggest problems ANY desk mounted microphone will run into is they have a really bad habit of picking up sound in their polar radiation pattern - or in short, the area where they pick up sound the best. This is why headsets (as well as lavalier mics, aka lav mics) have a huge advantage over a desk mounted mic, as the microphone is all of a few inches from the sound source you want to be captured the most (your own voice). When set up properly, things like a mechanical keyboard or the clocks of a mouse will barely be audible in the background, which is absolutely critical in voice chat as people want to hear what you're saying, not the speaker being all thunder paws in the middle of a heated battle, raid encounter or whatever.

Am I saying that everyone should be using a "proper" studio microphone, be it an "entry level" like the AT2020, or a "mid range" like a Rode NT1? No, as the average person would see more gains from putting the extra cash elsewhere (better headphones, higher end graphics card, a nice solid state hard drive, etc). If you have the spare cash, sure, get a higher end microphone, but do realize that they all have their problems they bring to the table. Headset microphones give much more of a "dry" sound compared to a studio microphone, but that's because they're designed to grab just your voice. On the flipside, a headset typically has fewer wires to deal with, and generally has a nice plug and play vibe to it without having to mess around with the possibility of two separate boxes (an xlr mic going to a pre-amp, then a/d, then being routed via software to TeamSpeak or voice app of choice, and sometimes programs don't want to play well with the audio to your headphones being handled by a different box than your microphone. It's rare now, but something to consider either way).

Do I feel that products such as the better designed gaming headsets that focus on audio and capture quality are worth the slight premium they usually command? Ohhh yeah, and that holds true whether it's a ModMic attached to headphones of your choice or something like the Sennheiser and Audio Technica headsets.


----------



## catbuster

@caenlen sadly my pc doesnt have C type port







i will do more research to find suitable amp/dac for my budget









Yday i tried some flac music, but was raiding at bns so dindt have time to imerse myself into music


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I have to disagree. $5 microphones - unless you somehow got quite the steal on a proper microphone - have absolutely terrible sound, and very little noise rejection. They sound like you're trying to do ye olde tin can telephone, and went too long on the string AND couldn't hold enough tension for the effect to work. They also have a really bad habit of picking up anything and everything other than your voice, and have a habit of drowning out your voice without getting rather creative about their positioning.
> 
> Ignoring studio microphones (because they come with their own problems, and are out of the price range of the current discussion, let alone what most people are willing to pay), something like the AntLion ModMic v4 (which is still available from them, last I checked) can still be paired with a reasonably good pair of headphones for $125-150 USD total, and give you a really, really good audio pickup alongside great headphones.
> 
> One of the biggest problems ANY desk mounted microphone will run into is they have a really bad habit of picking up sound in their polar radiation pattern - or in short, the area where they pick up sound the best. This is why headsets (as well as lavalier mics, aka lav mics) have a huge advantage over a desk mounted mic, as the microphone is all of a few inches from the sound source you want to be captured the most (your own voice). When set up properly, things like a mechanical keyboard or the clocks of a mouse will barely be audible in the background, which is absolutely critical in voice chat as people want to hear what you're saying, not the speaker being all thunder paws in the middle of a heated battle, raid encounter or whatever.
> 
> Am I saying that everyone should be using a "proper" studio microphone, be it an "entry level" like the AT2020, or a "mid range" like a Rode NT1? No, as the average person would see more gains from putting the extra cash elsewhere (better headphones, higher end graphics card, a nice *solid state hard drive*, etc). If you have the spare cash, sure, get a higher end microphone, but do realize that they all have their problems they bring to the table. Headset microphones give much more of a "dry" sound compared to a studio microphone, but that's because they're designed to grab just your voice. On the flipside, a headset typically has fewer wires to deal with, and generally has a nice plug and play vibe to it without having to mess around with the possibility of two separate boxes (an xlr mic going to a pre-amp, then a/d, then being routed via software to TeamSpeak or voice app of choice, and sometimes programs don't want to play well with the audio to your headphones being handled by a different box than your microphone. It's rare now, but something to consider either way).
> 
> Do I feel that products such as the better designed gaming headsets that focus on audio and capture quality are worth the slight premium they usually command? Ohhh yeah, and that holds true whether it's a ModMic attached to headphones of your choice or something like the Sennheiser and Audio Technica headsets.


A what now?










EDIT:

On-topic -- I do agree that $5 mics should not be used. We're even at the point now that in-game voice and standard VoIP clients have great quality.


----------



## twerk

Thoughts on this InnerFidelity Massdrop x Cavalli review?
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-tube-hybrid-amp-cth-page-2


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thoughts on this InnerFidelity Massdrop x Cavalli review?
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/massdrop-x-alex-cavalli-tube-hybrid-amp-cth-page-2


Tyll is generally a good resource, although he tends to get carried away with praise if something does better than he expected and he does have a few instances where his impressions are way off of my own (He really doesn't like the AKG K340, I think it's one of the better vintage cans).

My take from that review is that the amp is really good, but like Tjj pointed out it's not a case of the amp being good or not, it's a case of being able to make something that sounds equally as good on your own for much less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> A what now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> On-topic -- I do agree that $5 mics should not be used. We're even at the point now that in-game voice and standard VoIP clients have great quality.


Yeah, I have no real idea what they are either, as the only one I have is on my benching rig!







Supposedly they improve load times, but I'd rather put cash into a pair of headphones over an SSD any day







(please note: this reply was also silly, tongue in cheek, and not serious at all ^_^)

As for VoIP, yeah it's scary how a lot of the time you can have a connection (and call quality) that's almost as good as a mobile phone. My how times have changed, and for the better - I remember how VoIP and voice communication on general was fifteen years ago... Nowadays it's fairly clear, provided one doesn't go with the cheapest option they can find for a mic ^_^


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would give you a recommendation if I had one. I know very little about in ear anything.


.. it´s because in-ear + hi end, does not come well together


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Yeah, I have no real idea what they are either, as the only one I have is on my benching rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly they improve load times, but I'd rather put cash into a pair of headphones over an SSD any day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (please note: this reply was also silly, tongue in cheek, and not serious at all ^_^)
> 
> As for VoIP, yeah it's scary how a lot of the time you can have a connection (and call quality) that's almost as good as a mobile phone. My how times have changed, and for the better - I remember how VoIP and voice communication on general was fifteen years ago... Nowadays it's fairly clear, provided one doesn't go with the cheapest option they can find for a mic ^_^


Indeed. I remember when Ventrilo and Teamspeak both got significant increases in voice quality and then the day CS:GO in game voice quality was upped it was crazy.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .. it´s because in-ear + hi end, does not come well together


I want earbuds for online gaming and voice chat. Don't need to be super high end to achieve what I'm looking for. Though I figured I'd ask around to see if there were any go to earbuds in a few different price ranges.

For watching videos, listening to music and sp games I use my 5.1 surround sound system. It's more for home theater use but works well if not excessive for my computer room size.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .. it´s because in-ear + hi end, does not come well together


I would playfully say it's not quite so cut and dry, as there are high performance IEM's out there, but too many of them fell into the driver wars (how many drivers can we cram into a single earbud?) and even the reasonably good quality ChiFi (Chinese HiFi) ones are $450+ USD to get your paws on... Then you have companies like Ultimate Ears, where you can spend upwards of $2k USD on a pair.

I suspect most audiophiles would agree the money is better spent on headphones as they are more comfortable to wear overall, and have the benefit of being able to be easily taken on and off at will. There's also the whole conundrum of amplifiers, as IEM amplifiers don't necessarily work that well for headphones, and headphone amps give waaaaaaay too much power to IEM's.

They are rather popular with producers on the go though as they bring a lot to the table while fitting into a small case when they aren't in use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> I want earbuds for online gaming and voice chat. Don't need to be super high end to achieve what I'm looking for. Though I figured I'd ask around to see if there were any go to earbuds in a few different price ranges.
> 
> For watching videos, listening to music and sp games I use my 5.1 surround sound system. It's more for home theater use but works well if not excessive for my computer room size.


While I would recommend the Tennmak Pro's as by default they come with a 4' cable that has a reasonably decent microphone (at least for call quality) that rejects some noise, I have never gamed on mine so I cannot say if they're any good for that particular aspect. You would need a breakout cable of sorts to change the 3.5mm TRRS jack into two TRS Jack's though, so that the headphone and mic could be separately plugged into an audio interface.

Wait, I lied, I've played Wipeout 2048 on the Vita if that counts. I actually prefer my Tennmak Pro's over my M50X's in that regard, but that's an unfair comparison because my M50X's jab into my collar bone when I'm lying down on my stomach and playing on the Vita.

They are fairly inexpensive though, usually only around $30 CAD or so (aka about $24 USD give or take).

Knowledge Zenith's ZS3's and ZST's are also an option, as their cables are replaceable, AND they can be purchased with a microphone. Do note that the ZS3's are fairly boom in the bass (and have a somewhat noticeable v shape to their sound), and the ZST's aren't always a favourite with people (it tends to somewhat polarize opinions - you either really like them, like me, or the way they reproduce sound causes issues with your favourite music). I like my ZST's, but I prefer the Tennmak Pro's over them simply due to better sound reproduction AND level of comfort (they fit my ears better)


----------



## Chargeit

I have a mic/boom. AT2005USB microphone. I should of made that more clear. Sorry.

I just need the earbuds for incoming audio. My friend and I are working on getting into some streaming and I want to avoid the distraction of having uncomfortable/hot headphones over my ears. Even nice highend headphones would make me sweat so that's part of the reason I want earbuds. Something I can wear that get the job done without causing discomfort.

Since my main focus is online gaming/voice chat I don't need booming audio or anything since I'll have the game audio set low to hear my friends voice.

Also, I'm an onsite manager and need to be aware of my surroundings for various reasons which include security. I need to hear what's going on outside of my game.

Thanks for the suggestions. As I'm getting them I'm adding them to my Amazon list. I did buy that pair of Philips but I'm open to trying out other sets a long the way.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ohhhhh, that clears up a few things then. If situational awareness is paramount, I'd recommend against the Tennmak Pro's as they tend to isolate sound rather well (especially with comply clone tips), and instead recommend the KZ ATR's. While the Tennmak Pro's won't remove everything while at low volumes, when I go for a walk (my main use for IEM's is when I'm out and about) I can hear a great deal more of what's going on around me with the ATR's.

The KZ ATR's also have the awesome benefit of being 1/5th the price of the Tennmak Pro's ^_^


----------



## Gilles3000

I did join the drop on the Koss Porta Pro X headphones as an alternative to my earbuds, mostly just out of curiosity.









At ~€35 shipped they were pretty cheap anyway.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ohhhhh, that clears up a few things then. If situational awareness is paramount, I'd recommend against the Tennmak Pro's as they tend to isolate sound rather well (especially with comply clone tips), and instead recommend the KZ ATR's. While the Tennmak Pro's won't remove everything while at low volumes, when I go for a walk (my main use for IEM's is when I'm out and about) I can hear a great deal more of what's going on around me with the ATR's.
> 
> The KZ ATR's also have the awesome benefit of being 1/5th the price of the Tennmak Pro's ^_^


I'll add the KZ ATR to my list.

Thanks.


----------



## caenlen

I keep forgetting other people have irl friends and/or the ability to go LAN parties. I concede.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I would playfully say it's not quite so cut and dry, as there are high performance IEM's out there, but too many of them fell into the driver wars (how many drivers can we cram into a single earbud?) and even the reasonably good quality ChiFi (Chinese HiFi) ones are $450+ USD to get your paws on... Then you have companies like Ultimate Ears, where you can spend upwards of $2k USD on a pair.
> 
> I suspect most audiophiles would agree the money is better spent on headphones as they are more comfortable to wear overall, and have the benefit of being able to be easily taken on and off at will. There's also the whole conundrum of amplifiers, as IEM amplifiers don't necessarily work that well for headphones, and headphone amps give waaaaaaay too much power to IEM's.


? i am only one on planet, which this type phones does not fit into ears / fall off easily / bad ear seal ... ?
i tried a few , very unsuccessful
it seems everybody but me, has ideal ear canal shapes , bah!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I keep forgetting other people have irl friends and/or the ability to go LAN parties. I concede.


I thought you had all those hot women on call?







I've been in a city that's had a major Lan party every year (Fragapalooza) but every year I come up with a different reason not to go. ~_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ? i am only one on planet, which this type phones does not fit into ears / fall off easily / bad ear seal ... ?
> i tried a few , very unsuccessful
> it seems everybody but me, has ideal ear canal shapes , bah!


My right ear is rather picky about what ear bud goes in there. One of the biggest struggles with IEM's is finding a tip that not only works with your ears, but also with the IEM you like. Comply clones fit well for a while, and then slowly get squeezed out just from breathing. Silicon tips I've had slightly better luck with, and I've found KZ's "starline" tips to work fairly well (they're the style that comes with the ZST's). Supposedly Trinity's Kombi tips are some of the best out there for comfort and fitment for weird ear canals, but some also say the proverbial best is JVC's spiral dot lineup.

The biggest problem I feel with IEM's is that getting a good seal varies from person to person. Some do best with Comply Isolation style, others with Comply comfort... While others yet are super weird and KZ's spiral tips work the best (they're an instant omg paaaaaaaaain for me, but man are they a good and deep fit with a wide bore).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .. it´s because in-ear + hi end, does not come well together


Give this man a god damn cookie.


----------



## Alex132

I can get the HD700 for relatively cheap, what do you guys think as a replacement for my HD650?

Schiit Mangi (v1) amp, Xonar DX DAC.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can get the HD700 for relatively cheap, what do you guys think as a replacement for my HD650?
> 
> Schiit Mangi (v1) amp, Xonar DX DAC.


The HD700's would sound god awful on a Magni, unless you plan on changing the amp as well I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can get the HD700 for relatively cheap, what do you guys think as a replacement for my HD650?
> 
> Schiit Mangi (v1) amp, Xonar DX DAC.
> 
> 
> 
> The HD700's would sound god awful on a Magni, unless you plan on changing the amp as well I wouldn't bother.
Click to expand...

Even though its half the Ohms?

Was reading some reviews and it seems much of a muchness and not really an upgrade in all departments (which is what I want, something head and shoulders above the HD650).


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Even though its half the Ohms?
> 
> Was reading some reviews and it seems much of a muchness and not really an upgrade in all departments (which is what I want, something head and shoulders above the HD650).


Power wise there's no issue. It's more of a tonal problem.

I find the Magni (especially the V1) to be quite bright, pair that with the bright HD700's and you may end up with quite a harsh experience.

The HD650's are more warm sounding, which sort of balances the Magni out. But even then the two aren't a great pairing.

I think a better investment for you would be a great amp for the HD650's. Zdac, NFB-11 etc. Other people in the thread can probably give you some better advice on an amp.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Even though its half the Ohms?
> 
> Was reading some reviews and it seems much of a muchness and not really an upgrade in all departments (which is what I want, something head and shoulders above the HD650).
> 
> 
> 
> Power wise there's no issue. It's more of a tonal problem.
> 
> I find the Magni (especially the V1) to be quite bright, pair that with the bright HD700's and you may end up with quite a harsh experience.
> 
> The HD650's are more warm sounding, which sort of balances the Magni out. But even then the two aren't a great pairing.
> 
> I think a better investment for you would be a great amp for the HD650's. Zdac, NFB-11 etc. Other people in the thread can probably give you some better advice on an amp.
Click to expand...

That's a good suggestion. Problem is it would need to be 230v compatible (not the end of the world as I have a ghetto 230v -> 110v step-down converter thats good for ~1-5A). Ideally, a switching amp would be best as I'd like to take it with me to Canada.

Are there any USB powered amps that beat the Magni in terms quality/etc even? I have been out of the audio game for awhile in terms of new releases and such.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's a good suggestion. Problem is it would need to be 230v compatible (not the end of the world as I have a ghetto 230v -> 110v step-down converter thats good for ~1-5A). Ideally, a switching amp would be best as I'd like to take it with me to Canada.
> 
> Are there any USB powered amps that beat the Magni in terms quality/etc even? I have been out of the audio game for awhile in terms of new releases and such.


I just picked up a Parasound Zdac for my HD650's and it sounds incredible. Only £150 used. Comes in 230V version.

There are many other 230V options out there too, again, I'm sure others in this thread will chime in


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> That's a good suggestion. Problem is it would need to be 230v compatible (not the end of the world as I have a ghetto 230v -> 110v step-down converter thats good for ~1-5A). Ideally, a switching amp would be best as I'd like to take it with me to Canada.
> 
> Are there any USB powered amps that beat the Magni in terms quality/etc even? I have been out of the audio game for awhile in terms of new releases and such.
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Parasound Zdac for my HD650's and it sounds incredible. Only £150 used. Comes in 230V version.
> 
> There are many other 230V options out there too, again, I'm sure others in this thread will chime in
Click to expand...

I was recommended that amp - but couldn't find it anywhere locally









e- Turns out the Zdac v2 comes with a 110/115 and 230v switcher. And its a DAC+Amp. I'm gonna see if I can get one of those in the UK and get a friend to bring it down.

Let me know if you see any for sale in the UK though. 600 squid new is rather expensive.
https://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/19951/parasound-zdac-v-2-black-dac-headphone-amplifier/


----------



## caenlen

If anyone sees some used Bose QC35's headphones for a cheap price please let me know. I don't care about sound quality, I just need the best ACN possible, I can't stand living with all this construction noise.

Sony just announced some new MDR1000x model coming out later this month, but I am not sold on it... apparently they barely changed anything, well wth is the point of that Sony. egh.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I was recommended that amp - but couldn't find it anywhere locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e- Turns out the Zdac v2 comes with a 110/115 and 230v switcher. And its a DAC+Amp. I'm gonna see if I can get one of those in the UK and get a friend to bring it down.
> 
> Let me know if you see any for sale in the UK though. 600 squid new is rather expensive.
> https://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/19951/parasound-zdac-v-2-black-dac-headphone-amplifier/


Yeah the v2 doesn't really seem worth it, as it's a fairly new product you won't find it used. The v1 is essentially the same thing but you can get it much cheaper.

The v1 has a voltage switch as well.


----------



## Alex132

Can't find either haha!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I can get the HD700 for relatively cheap, what do you guys think as a replacement for my HD650?
> 
> Schiit Mangi (v1) amp, Xonar DX DAC.


HD700s sound really thin. Imagine the HD650s with a greater sound stage and gimped bass.

They aren't as bad as the HD800s, but they are still pretty bad.

Twerk is on the right track here. You will certainly have to wait around for another parasound dac to pop up. Twerk got really lucky on that one.

Also look out for audio note and older synthesis stuff.

You could go a slightly different way too. Unlike twerk who was looking for an amp dac combo, it looks like you mainly need a dac. I would go straight for a jolida glass dac which would warm up your magni amp and balance out the tone a lot more.

You can buy a jolida for 500 pounds and its pretty much a GG dac that you wont ever have to upgrade.


----------



## Alex132

I'd prefer the amp/dac combo - so I think I'll keep an eye out for the Zdac


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If anyone sees some used Bose QC35's headphones for a cheap price please let me know. I don't care about sound quality, I just need the best ACN possible, I can't stand living with all this construction noise.
> 
> Sony just announced some new MDR1000x model coming out later this month, but I am not sold on it... apparently they barely changed anything, well wth is the point of that Sony. egh.


Do you need the active noise cancelling component or could you go closed-back headphones and play some music to cancel out the sound? I only have to play some light music on the Momentum v1 over-ears and it defeats the office noise and Sonos that's always playing. Might be much cheaper too.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Do you need the active noise cancelling component or could you go closed-back headphones and play some music to cancel out the sound? I only have to play some light music on the Momentum v1 over-ears and it defeats the office noise and Sonos that's always playing. Might be much cheaper too.


I need Active.

Sony just announced a new version of the MDR-1000X comes out in two weeks... going to try to find it on a tax free website and have my parents mail it to me...

I have my Monoprice 8323 closed backs but its not enough, when I say they are building a skyscraper right next to me, I am being literal. 6am to 8pm nothing but loud LOUD construction work, because in Ireland its required by law to have vents on your windows that dont fully close...

I am going to sell my monolith m560 on head fi in a europe ad, and hope and pray someone on there gives me a great deal on a Bose QC35, 25, or Sony 1000x.

considering this instead... https://www.amazon.co.uk/7dayshop-Headphones-Active-Cancelling-Aeroplane-Black/dp/B00AXVURFY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1504314345&sr=8-3&keywords=active+noise+cancelling

its a longshot that it will do a decent job, but im not asking for amazing, just noise cancelling. few of the honest reviews say the noise cancelling is decent.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I have my Monoprice 8323 closed backs but its not enough, when I say they are building a skyscraper right next to me, I am being literal. 6am to 8pm nothing but loud LOUD construction work, because in Ireland its required by law to have vents on your windows that dont fully close...
> 
> its a longshot that it will do a decent job, but im not asking for amazing, just noise cancelling. few of the honest reviews say the noise cancelling is decent.


This might sound a bit daft, but why not get some industrial noise isolating or cancelling ear muffs and wear your iem's under them? They're usually about $25 or less and those thing are actually build to block out noise.


----------



## pietro sk

I think it´s time to refresh tube discussion a bit. Found a GREAT amplifier , it will instantly VAPORIZE any DAMN FILTHY earbuds...









http://www.g8wrb.org/data/Eimac/8973.pdf

Only needs buy 4 tubes and some 2MegaWatt powersupply .. City will be dimmed, when you´re ON.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> This might sound a bit daft, but why not get some industrial noise isolating or cancelling ear muffs and wear your iem's under them? They're usually about $25 or less and those thing are actually build to block out noise.


if you can link me a good one on amazon uk ill buy it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if you can link me a good one on amazon uk ill buy it.


This one seems decent enough for £8
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XG1BSTV

But if you want something from a more trustworthy brand, Maybe the 3M Peltor stuff?

Optime series £11-17
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDYXQ8
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004RANCEA/
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDX18E

X-series £17-28
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BBCTQK6

Don't know much about these things, but I'd assume 3M should be pretty good?


----------



## Chargeit

Oh well guys. The earbuds did not work out.

They sounded fine for the money. Warmer then I expected.

Where they failed for my usage was I couldn't hear things going on around me and when I talked it sounded like I had ear plugs in. I could hear myself echoing in my head.

Might play with them some more but looking like I'm back to the drawing board.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> This one seems decent enough for £8
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XG1BSTV
> 
> But if you want something from a more trustworthy brand, Maybe the 3M Peltor stuff?
> 
> Optime series £11-17
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDYXQ8
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004RANCEA/
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDX18E
> 
> X-series £17-28
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00BBCTQK6
> 
> Don't know much about these things, but I'd assume 3M should be pretty good?


I went with this one









https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDX18E?ref=emc_b_5_t it is rated for extreme sound protection. lol i bet i can hear my brain muscles move after putting this on. will be nice to have utter silence... hopefully the wire from the IEM's doesn't let in any sound, it probably won't... should squeeze against the pad and form up fine.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Oh well guys. The earbuds did not work out.


Al your issues seem to be because of them being In-Ear, maybe regular earphones could work? The VE Monk seem to have a pretty good reputation and they're only $5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I went with this one


Really hope it works out, would suck if you'd have to fine a new place because of the noise.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Al your issues seem to be because of them being In-Ear, maybe regular earphones could work? The VE Monk seem to have a pretty good reputation and they're only $5.
> Really hope it works out, would suck if you'd have to fine a new place because of the noise.


I'll check them out.

Yeah its been about 10 years since I last used earbuds but I didn't remember them cutting me off like these did. Though I don't think I've owned earbuds that had pads like the Philips do. Only earbuds I've owned in the past were ones that came with a phone or the such.

I'll check out pairs like the ones you mentioned.

Thanks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I went with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDX18E?ref=emc_b_5_t it is rated for extreme sound protection. lol i bet i can hear my brain muscles move after putting this on. will be nice to have utter silence... hopefully the wire from the IEM's doesn't let in any sound, it probably won't... should squeeze against the pad and form up fine.


Looks nice, Peltor is a really good brand, and pretty much the only one trusted by most in the aviation field, especially ground crews. They aren't always the comfiest (mine are kind of bad in that regard, but they are twenty years old so I really should refresh or replace them), and they can get warm in hot weather but man do they do their job.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I went with this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B000VDX18E?ref=emc_b_5_t it is rated for extreme sound protection. lol i bet i can hear my brain muscles move after putting this on. will be nice to have utter silence... hopefully the wire from the IEM's doesn't let in any sound, it probably won't... should squeeze against the pad and form up fine.


Dewalts safety gear works well and is extremely comfortable from my experience. Have a set of their ear muffs and goggles which I use when grinding or drilling metal. Work well.

Might also want to consider ear plugs. Not sure the cost in Ireland but $15 or so will net you a pack of 80 sets of good ear plugs around here. I wear them when I sleep since my ol'lady snores. They muffle enough to allow me to sleep peacefully but I'm also aware of my surroundings. You can reuse a pair for a good week or so as long as you keep your ears clean.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> I think it´s time to refresh tube discussion a bit. Found a GREAT amplifier , it will instantly VAPORIZE any DAMN FILTHY earbuds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.g8wrb.org/data/Eimac/8973.pdf
> 
> Only needs buy 4 tubes and some 2MegaWatt powersupply .. City will be dimmed, when you´re ON.


You get a couple of those things and you might be able to listen to magnepan...........in mono..........for a few minutes before the amp blows. Alternatively you could have a chat with some aliens in the next galaxy over.

While you look at the big tubes, I look at the small ones. I really want to do something with the nutube.


----------



## pietro sk

nutube is not cheap, but those russian NOS are: https://mintelectronics.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/iv-6-vintage-sovietnumitron-tubes/









,


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> nutube is not cheap, but those russian NOS are: https://mintelectronics.wordpress.com/2012/08/05/iv-6-vintage-sovietnumitron-tubes/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


The price is what it is because people haven't bought enough for them to be available to the consumer market. The only way to get them currently is to buy them through people who have bought rather large lots of them.

Hopefully that will change eventually since a few guitar amps are starting to use them now.

Plus the voltages for the nutube are wayyyyyyy lower than those russian display tubes. You could run the whole thing off USB voltage which opens up a whole world of possibilities.

Low cost tube dac anyone?


----------



## pietro sk

Hold your horses. http://korgnutube.com/pdf/Nutube_DatasheetV1E.pdf
You cannot work around 5v anode voltage, insane distortion is on that point.
It has positive grid voltage below 40-50V, grid will take some current (not mentioned in DS..) actually a A2 class stage.

Even if the curves look fine at higher voltages, anode resistance and steepness has NOT nice values.
Only 40µmhos ? ECC83 has about 1600µmhos .. and that is considered not a huge number.

Internal resistance 300k ? ECC83 has 62k, and that can be too much for some circuits.
When this "ra" is too high, together with anode resistor it will skew the loadline, into lower impedance.
= increasing THD and lowering gain.

Gain is lowish 12 ; and in real circuit wil be even lower.
Anode current in µA range? Any DAC has much stronger outputs than this

*korg reinvented fancy wheel, but this is not a very useful one.
* IMHO, distortion generator tube with negligible gain.

I started to draw a loadline, but i quickly stopped. It does not have sense.


----------



## Tman5293

I got a $50 Best Buy gift card and bought these with it:



They're not bad for $50 wireless ear buds. Sony advertises these as "extra bass" headphones and while they do have very good bass response, they can be muddy in the low end because of it. The extreme bass bias causes the treble frequencies to sound washed out and artificial.

Overall sound quality: 5/10
Sound quality at price point: 7/10


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> I started to draw a loadline, but i quickly stopped. It does not have sense.


Was afraid of that. Someone on the DIY audio forums got the thing to work on USB voltage so I got excited.


----------



## JackCY

Recommend headphones:

closed preferred but not necessary, open to open headphones
general mixed use (music (all kinds), movies, games), directly connected to PC only (NE5532 up to 600Ohm, whether it can truly drive that or not who knows, I don't) no other audio hardware
price up to around $200
large around ear design and deep enough so that ear doesn't touch anything if possible certainly not something hard such as plastic, comfortable and at best also light
no crazy exaggerated or missing bass, treble, mids, a good all around headphone that isn't trying to blast my ears out with too much treble or bass while missing mids etc.
cable, straight preferred, doesn't need to be detachable unless the stock cable is awful and should be changed
great value = good sound and comfort for the cost compared to other headphones
available in Europe, at best central Europe
A decent sound stage would be nice so if it's closed it better not be all mashed in the middle only (Sony MDR 7506?) and if it's an open headphone it better not be lacking bass (Sennheiser HD 555?).

I don't follow the headphones closely so I need some suggestions and what is there new after all these years. Been using Sennheiser closed cheap headphones for over 10 years and need something more comfy, hopefully not with plastic/fake leather/rubber-whatever-artificial-material cups that touch my ear somewhere.

If you can also describe the headphones you're suggesting that would be great.

Or should I start yet another thread with this kind of question?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Recommend headphones:
> 
> closed preferred but not necessary, open to open headphones
> general mixed use (music (all kinds), movies, games), directly connected to PC only (NE5532 up to 600Ohm, whether it can truly drive that or not who knows, I don't) no other audio hardware
> price up to around $200
> large around ear design and deep enough so that ear doesn't touch anything if possible certainly not something hard such as plastic, comfortable and at best also light
> no crazy exaggerated or missing bass, treble, mids, a good all around headphone that isn't trying to blast my ears out with too much treble or bass while missing mids etc.
> cable, straight preferred, doesn't need to be detachable unless the stock cable is awful and should be changed
> great value = good sound and comfort for the cost compared to other headphones
> available in Europe, at best central Europe
> A decent sound stage would be nice so if it's closed it better not be all mashed in the middle only (Sony MDR 7506?) and if it's an open headphone it better not be lacking bass (Sennheiser HD 555?).
> 
> I don't follow the headphones closely so I need some suggestions and what is there new after all these years. Been using Sennheiser closed cheap headphones for over 10 years and need something more comfy, hopefully not with plastic/fake leather/rubber-whatever-artificial-material cups that touch my ear somewhere.
> 
> If you can also describe the headphones you're suggesting that would be great.
> 
> Or should I start yet another thread with this kind of question?


Up to around $200 (guessing USD, as I'm on mobile) would be just enough to get in on a drop for the AKG K7XX's or Sennheiser HD 6XX's the next time they come up, but they're both open back, and the Sennheisers it's rather noticeable. Both definitely perform a lot better with a dedicated headphone amplifier as well.

I personally prefer Sennheisers myself (after two, long indecisive battles between my HD 600's and my K712's) and find to be ever so comfortable. I'm sure others will have additional recommendations soon ^_^


----------



## Alex132

The biggest issue for HD6xx comfort is the stupidly small headband piece. It's horribly designed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The biggest issue for HD6xx comfort is the stupidly small headband piece. It's horribly designed.


As in the foam? It does look different than my HD 600's, and... Ohhhh, almost half the thickness by the look of it.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> The biggest issue for HD6xx comfort is the stupidly small headband piece. It's horribly designed.
> 
> 
> 
> As in the foam? It does look different than my HD 600's, and... Ohhhh, almost half the thickness by the look of it.
Click to expand...

Okay shoulda been more specific, HD600, HD650 and HD6xx.

They got it right with the HD700, HD800, HD555, etc. That nice thick and wide headband.


----------



## JackCY

Can't use Massdrop etc. it has to be available in Europe, Massdrop isn't nor is pricing from Massdrop and reshipping it overseas from US address under $200. AKG 712 is too high price, 701/2 may be the highest I would go. HD 600 is around double of what I consider sensible paying. Sure MD can have interesting deals, once in a while, with specific custom things, but only to a different market than where I can buy. HD 600 is $332 + tax here, too high.

My current is HD 200.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Because back then in 2006 the choice was very limited when buying headphones and to me these were better than all the 201, 212, 205 and what not Senns.
The foam isolation has fallen apart under the pads, had to replace it, the foam over the speaker is long gone, headband is stiff and fit around ears is poor nowadays which is what bugs me the most.
They are not common so you will probably just find my old posts when searching for it.

Light as feather and has survived since 2006 or so, a lot of traveling/transporting, no box no bag no nothing, still working. I think the pads = some fake soft plastic who knows what is hardening and shrinking over time and the pads are getting smaller or my head and ears got bigger after all the school.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Can't use Massdrop etc. it has to be available in Europe, Massdrop isn't nor is pricing from Massdrop and reshipping it overseas from US address under $200. AKG 712 is too high price, 701/2 may be the highest I would go. HD 600 is around double of what I consider sensible paying. Sure MD can have interesting deals, once in a while, with specific custom things, but only to a different market than where I can buy. HD 600 is $332 + tax here, too high.
> 
> My current is HD 200.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because back then in 2006 the choice was very limited when buying headphones and to me these were better than all the 201, 212, 205 and what not Senns.
> The foam isolation has fallen apart under the pads, had to replace it, the foam over the speaker is long gone, headband is stiff and fit around ears is poor nowadays which is what bugs me the most.
> They are not common so you will probably just find my old posts when searching for it.
> 
> Light as feather and has survived since 2006 or so, a lot of traveling/transporting, no box no bag no nothing, still working. I think the pads = some fake soft plastic who knows what is hardening and shrinking over time and the pads are getting smaller or my head and ears got bigger after all the school.


The K/Q701 is going to be one of the closest to neutral sounding headphones you'll get in that price bracket. The HD600 and DT880 are also good, but both have traits that make them different and not necessarily neutral. If you have a way to audition any of these, it would be worth doing so. I will be auditioning a pair of DT880s soon so I can give a better opinion on those (it's been years since I last heard them), but generally the highs are a bit 'sparkly' and tend to drive a good portion of people away.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The K/Q701 is going to be one of the closest to neutral sounding headphones you'll get in that price bracket. The HD600 and DT880 are also good, but both have traits that make them different and not necessarily neutral. If you have a way to audition any of these, it would be worth doing so. I will be auditioning a pair of DT880s soon so I can give a better opinion on those (it's been years since I last heard them), but generally the highs are a bit 'sparkly' and tend to drive a good portion of people away.


The Q701s are considered bright, and the HD600s are considered more neutral. Its the HD650s that have a slightly more veiled tone with slightly heavier bass.

The K701s are super bright. The K702 would be better, but they have a weird tone to them that is kind of unnatural.

The q701s would be good, but I do not think they are sold in Europe. Or at least I have tried to help a few other members look for them in the EU to no avail.

I am thinking that the HE-400 (na,s, or i.) would actually be a good choice in this case.


----------



## rathborne

@JackCY, would you consider buying second-hand from a forum like Head-Fi?

Speaking from my own experience all of my headphone related purchases except for the DACs have been from my local enthusiast forum (stereo.net.au) and besides the Valhalla MK1 that fizzled out the gear has been great and well looked after.

Might help getting higher end equipment for a lower cost and if its bought from a forum where the members are passionate about their hobby there's a greater chance the gear has been well looked after and not pushed too hard.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Q701s are considered bright, and the HD600s are considered more neutral. Its the HD650s that have a slightly more veiled tone with slightly heavier bass.
> 
> The K701s are super bright. The K702 would be better, but they have a weird tone to them that is kind of unnatural.
> 
> The q701s would be good, but I do not think they are sold in Europe. Or at least I have tried to help a few other members look for them in the EU to no avail.
> 
> I am thinking that the HE-400 (na,s, or i.) would actually be a good choice in this case.


I guess I can see them as being bright. I guess in comparison to the other two they're in somewhat of a middle ground. The HD600 always managed to have a sound to them to me that made them sound a bit off neutral...but it's been so long since hearing them for me to really say.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I guess I can see them as being bright. I guess in comparison to the other two they're in somewhat of a middle ground. The HD600 always managed to have a sound to them to me that made them sound a bit off neutral...but it's been so long since hearing them for me to really say.


The HD600s are a really weird beast because they have gone through a few changes over the years.

The currently model has a tighter response than previous models, and they sound more neutral. The older models were pretty midrange happy.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The HD600s are a really weird beast because they have gone through a few changes over the years.
> 
> The currently model has a tighter response than previous models, and they sound more neutral. The older models were pretty midrange happy.


Now I'm wanting to try a newer model. I specifically remember my model to be midrange happy to the point that I didn't like them as much as the HD650 for that....and the bass thing of course.


----------



## catbuster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Recommend headphones:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closed preferred but not necessary, open to open headphones
> general mixed use (music (all kinds), movies, games), directly connected to PC only (NE5532 up to 600Ohm, whether it can truly drive that or not who knows, I don't) no other audio hardware
> price up to around $200
> large around ear design and deep enough so that ear doesn't touch anything if possible certainly not something hard such as plastic, comfortable and at best also light
> no crazy exaggerated or missing bass, treble, mids, a good all around headphone that isn't trying to blast my ears out with too much treble or bass while missing mids etc.
> cable, straight preferred, doesn't need to be detachable unless the stock cable is awful and should be changed
> great value = good sound and comfort for the cost compared to other headphones
> available in Europe, at best central Europe
> A decent sound stage would be nice so if it's closed it better not be all mashed in the middle only (Sony MDR 7506?) and if it's an open headphone it better not be lacking bass (Sennheiser HD 555?).
> 
> I don't follow the headphones closely so I need some suggestions and what is there new after all these years. Been using Sennheiser closed cheap headphones for over 10 years and need something more comfy, hopefully not with plastic/fake leather/rubber-whatever-artificial-material cups that touch my ear somewhere.
> 
> If you can also describe the headphones you're suggesting that would be great.
> 
> Or should I start yet another thread with this kind of question?


Beyerdynamic Custom Studio?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Can't use Massdrop etc. it has to be available in Europe, Massdrop isn't nor is pricing from Massdrop and reshipping it overseas from US address under $200. AKG 712 is too high price, 701/2 may be the highest I would go. HD 600 is around double of what I consider sensible paying. Sure MD can have interesting deals, once in a while, with specific custom things, but only to a different market than where I can buy. HD 600 is $332 + tax here, too high.
> 
> My current is HD 200.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because back then in 2006 the choice was very limited when buying headphones and to me these were better than all the 201, 212, 205 and what not Senns.
> The foam isolation has fallen apart under the pads, had to replace it, the foam over the speaker is long gone, headband is stiff and fit around ears is poor nowadays which is what bugs me the most.
> They are not common so you will probably just find my old posts when searching for it.
> 
> Light as feather and has survived since 2006 or so, a lot of traveling/transporting, no box no bag no nothing, still working. I think the pads = some fake soft plastic who knows what is hardening and shrinking over time and the pads are getting smaller or my head and ears got bigger after all the school.


I would take these while they are on sale over the Custom One's.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyerdynamic-DT990-PRO-Headphones-250/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=pd_day0_267_5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5GXS7HER0G9H8YJDJ7FR

Your sound card should handle them plenty fine, just make sure you have your sound card hooked up right, usually there is a "headphone amp" that you connect directly to front of your case headphone port... or a dedicated a headphone slot in back of the sound card.

I imagine you can get free shipping from Amazon UK as well. So win win, plus if you absolutely hate them, at least Amazon has a good return policy.

I personally am considering buying these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-K52-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B019EACGSU/ref=pd_day0_267_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5GXS7HER0G9H8YJDJ7FR

and a review for them

https://www.whathifi.com/akg/k52/review


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The K/Q701 is going to be one of the closest to neutral sounding headphones you'll get in that price bracket. The HD600 and DT880 are also good, but both have traits that make them different and not necessarily neutral. If you have a way to audition any of these, it would be worth doing so. I will be auditioning a pair of DT880s soon so I can give a better opinion on those (it's been years since I last heard them), but generally the highs are a bit 'sparkly' and tend to drive a good portion of people away.


K701 is acceptable price wise, but does it have bass? I think not much. I'm watching reviews now on the AKGs now and one needs the Q701 or 712 to get back the base.
Q701 is not acceptable price wise. They are $283 + tax = way over.
DT880 seems the most expensive from the DT trio, most likely pass. I did like them on paper long ago but I guess the 770 and 990 might be better than 880.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The Q701s are considered bright, and the HD600s are considered more neutral. Its the HD650s that have a slightly more veiled tone with slightly heavier bass.
> 
> The K701s are super bright. The K702 would be better, but they have a weird tone to them that is kind of unnatural.
> 
> The q701s would be good, but I do not think they are sold in Europe. Or at least I have tried to help a few other members look for them in the EU to no avail.
> 
> I am thinking that the HE-400 (na,s, or i.) would actually be a good choice in this case.


K 702 seem for monitoring, 701 for home listening, yeah bright from descriptions = more treble and a missing/hidden/recessed bass.
Q701 is in shops here but too expensive.

I'm looking at new products in shops. Amazon.de .co.uk is always hit or miss for anything and I don't shop there unless necessary or worth it. Plus UK is now leaving or left EU = who the hell knows how it is now with buying stuff from UK in terms of customs and possibly even have to pay tax and customs = UK is screwed until they figure it out from my POV when it comes to ordering from them anything







No idea how that ended up or is it still work in never ending progress.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @JackCY, would you consider buying second-hand from a forum like Head-Fi?
> 
> Speaking from my own experience all of my headphone related purchases except for the DACs have been from my local enthusiast forum (stereo.net.au) and besides the Valhalla MK1 that fizzled out the gear has been great and well looked after.
> 
> Might help getting higher end equipment for a lower cost and if its bought from a forum where the members are passionate about their hobby there's a greater chance the gear has been well looked after and not pushed too hard.


I don't mind as long as the price is right, I am not sure how prices go for headphones on 2nd hand market especially since some headphones are made and sold for 10 years etc.
Usually all the foam disintegrates after time from my experience.

Any recommendations from head-fi? I can't make much sense of their new website design, there used to be reviews and so on, now I can barely find anything there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> Beyerdynamic Custom Studio?


What's good about them? I don't know where to put them in terms of versus 770, 880, 990. Naming is confusing, Studio, Pro, Pro Plus, ... and then measurements on http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro have 1,2,3,4 click thingy for different versions or what it is? I have no idea what to make of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would take these while they are on sale over the Custom One's.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Beyerdynamic-DT990-PRO-Headphones-250/dp/B0011UB9CQ/ref=pd_day0_267_5?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5GXS7HER0G9H8YJDJ7FR
> 
> Your sound card should handle them plenty fine, just make sure you have your sound card hooked up right, usually there is a "headphone amp" that you connect directly to front of your case headphone port... or a dedicated a headphone slot in back of the sound card.
> 
> I imagine you can get free shipping from Amazon UK as well. So win win, plus if you absolutely hate them, at least Amazon has a good return policy.
> 
> I personally am considering buying these
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/AKG-K52-Closed-Back-Headphones/dp/B019EACGSU/ref=pd_day0_267_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=5GXS7HER0G9H8YJDJ7FR
> 
> and a review for them
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/akg/k52/review


Pro 990 is a decent suggestion and the price on Amazon.co.uk is attractive if anyone can figure out how it is today with buying from UK in terms of taxes and customs.
Shipping is not free, it's 5.99 GBP. Plus if UK is out of the tax/customs free zone then it's not worth it all. And returning to UK would be expensive, returning domestically is not as much especially for lighter items.

K52, good suggestion, budget and closed. I will check it out.

---

I'm trying not to list products I know about and am considering yet not to influence you all, want to see what you can come up with, what is new out there.
Sennheisers seem be harder to find and their model numbers changing a lot, what's up with that? Still, not sure any of the open Senn. would have bass.

More inclined to closed due to practicality but to me even closed don't really block outside noise enough until they actually play something. And taking of closed headphones can be relaxing to not feel like one has been stuck in a submarine all day, hence I'm open to open headphone suggestions.


----------



## caenlen

Saw an Asian guy walking here in Ireland today with Bose QC35... I was so jelly... I know it probably isn't the best sound signature, but I don't care... king of noise cancelling... yummy


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Saw an Asian guy walking here in Ireland today with Bose QC35... I was so jelly... I know it probably isn't the best sound signature, but I don't care... king of noise cancelling... yummy


Should have blown a horn behind him. You know that stuff they blow on stadiums or where ever, real loud.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Should have blown a horn behind him. You know that stuff they blow on stadiums or where ever, real loud.


Just fyi I bit the bullet and bought the AKG K52. Bought a used pair for $28. Going to throw on my Alcantara earpads when they arrive, see how they sound. Looking forward to comparing it to my other two cans I have here in Ireland.


----------



## Shardnax

You might consider increasing your budget or scratching some things off your list of wants. Are there any hifi shops nearby where you could demo some pairs before buying?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> You might consider increasing your budget or scratching some things off your list of wants. Are there any hifi shops nearby where you could demo some pairs before buying?


I don't think so. It's mostly eshops these days. In the main towns of country there are some music shops but whether or not they have headphones with their guitars etc. and allow one to listen or not, no idea. Plus I can return within 2 weeks to any shop but it costs me $ to send stuff back, hence I don't want to go and order 5 headphones and then return 4 of them.

There are not that many wants really, just that the cups are large to go around the ears and are not small such as Takstar Pro 80/HyperX Cloud/M50-40X/7506/..., and the sound is not a total mess of something being too exaggerated or missing. The rest is simply location and pricing for availability.
Preferred doesn't mean mandatory. 2.5m+ cable should be fine in length.

Why does the BD 770/990 come with a short 1.2m non detachable coiled cable, who the hell knows especially since it ends in 3.5mm connector.
Quote:


> Length and type of cable
> 32 Ω version . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 1.6 m / straight cable
> *80 Ω version . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3 m / straight cable*
> 250 Ω version . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 3 m / coiled cable


So all good there for the 770 Pro 80 I'm looking at. No one mentioning the 770 Pro 80 yet are they that bad?

990, coiled short non detachable... probably a hard pass, sorry 990.
600Ohm versions, they don't even list on their website.

CUSTOM ONE PRO PLUS
Short 1.5m... why BD why. I know, portable market, which is what all these new headphones from most companies are :/ Portable headphones for portable devices boom.

It doesn't need to be super expensive audiophile headphones, just something decent for the money that's actually worth buying and has big pads to go around ear and not on ear.

What about the AKG 612 Pro? Though, open, again. Any closed suggestions?


----------



## caenlen

Just bought me a new DAC







Early reviews say it beats out DAC's 3x it's price point, and improves imaging and bass extension over Modi 2 and O2DAC.

Won't get to play with it until April or May 2018, but I am excited for it.







Will sell my Schiit Fulla when I get back in May 2018 as well. will be nice having a full desktop setup.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-grace-design-standard-dac


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Should have blown a horn behind him. You know that stuff they blow on stadiums or where ever, real loud.


You mean vuvuzela's or whatever they're called? I call them annoyahorns, or "terrible beating stick" because they don't last very long if used as a club...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> K701 is acceptable price wise, but does it have bass? I think not much. I'm watching reviews now on the AKGs now and one needs the Q701 or 712 to get back the base.
> Q701 is not acceptable price wise. They are $283 + tax = way over.
> DT880 seems the most expensive from the DT trio, most likely pass. I did like them on paper long ago but I guess the 770 and 990 might be better than 880.
> K 702 seem for monitoring, 701 for home listening, yeah bright from descriptions = more treble and a missing/hidden/recessed bass.
> Q701 is in shops here but too expensive.
> 
> I'm looking at new products in shops. Amazon.de .co.uk is always hit or miss for anything and I don't shop there unless necessary or worth it. Plus UK is now leaving or left EU = who the hell knows how it is now with buying stuff from UK in terms of customs and possibly even have to pay tax and customs = UK is screwed until they figure it out from my POV when it comes to ordering from them anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea how that ended up or is it still work in never ending progress.
> I don't mind as long as the price is right, I am not sure how prices go for headphones on 2nd hand market especially since some headphones are made and sold for 10 years etc.
> Usually all the foam disintegrates after time from my experience.
> 
> Any recommendations from head-fi? I can't make much sense of their new website design, there used to be reviews and so on, now I can barely find anything there.
> What's good about them? I don't know where to put them in terms of versus 770, 880, 990. Naming is confusing, Studio, Pro, Pro Plus, ... and then measurements on http://reference-audio-analyzer.pro have 1,2,3,4 click thingy for different versions or what it is? I have no idea what to make of it.
> Pro 990 is a decent suggestion and the price on Amazon.co.uk is attractive if anyone can figure out how it is today with buying from UK in terms of taxes and customs.
> Shipping is not free, it's 5.99 GBP. Plus if UK is out of the tax/customs free zone then it's not worth it all. And returning to UK would be expensive, returning domestically is not as much especially for lighter items.
> 
> K52, good suggestion, budget and closed. I will check it out.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'm trying not to list products I know about and am considering yet not to influence you all, want to see what you can come up with, what is new out there.
> Sennheisers seem be harder to find and their model numbers changing a lot, what's up with that? Still, not sure any of the open Senn. would have bass.
> 
> More inclined to closed due to practicality but to me even closed don't really block outside noise enough until they actually play something. And taking of closed headphones can be relaxing to not feel like one has been stuck in a submarine all day, hence I'm open to open headphone suggestions.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't think so. It's mostly eshops these days. In the main towns of country there are some music shops but whether or not they have headphones with their guitars etc. and allow one to listen or not, no idea. Plus I can return within 2 weeks to any shop but it costs me $ to send stuff back, hence I don't want to go and order 5 headphones and then return 4 of them.
> 
> There are not that many wants really, just that the cups are large to go around the ears and are not small such as Takstar Pro 80/HyperX Cloud/M50-40X/7506/..., and the sound is not a total mess of something being too exaggerated or missing. The rest is simply location and pricing for availability.
> Preferred doesn't mean mandatory. 2.5m+ cable should be fine in length.
> 
> Why does the BD 770/990 come with a short 1.2m non detachable coiled cable, who the hell knows especially since it ends in 3.5mm connector.
> So all good there for the 770 Pro 80 I'm looking at. No one mentioning the 770 Pro 80 yet are they that bad?
> 
> 990, coiled short non detachable... probably a hard pass, sorry 990.
> 600Ohm versions, they don't even list on their website.
> 
> CUSTOM ONE PRO PLUS
> Short 1.5m... why BD why. I know, portable market, which is what all these new headphones from most companies are :/ Portable headphones for portable devices boom.
> 
> It doesn't need to be super expensive audiophile headphones, just something decent for the money that's actually worth buying and has big pads to go around ear and not on ear.
> 
> What about the AKG 612 Pro? Though, open, again. Any closed suggestions?


So you want neutral headphones or you want v-shaped headphones? I feel like you need to go to a shop and audition a pair of headphones that have been suggested and report back with what it is you like or don't like about them.

Maybe throw the T50RPs into the mix of your possibilities. The DT770 is bass heavy and treble heavy, so it's not really neutral. The DT990 is less neutral than the DT880s...so it really is up to what you're actually looking for...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *The point is that anything can compete with a modi 2 or an odac or what ever.
> *
> As long as the designer is not completely ******ed, its basically impossible to make anything worse than a modi 2. Its literally a dac chip with a teeny tiny output stage.
> 
> I would not be surprised in the slightest if those chinese prebuilt dac diy boards are just as good as half of this massdrop crap.


Truer words....lol.


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The point is that anything can compete with a modi 2 or an odac or what ever.
> 
> As long as the designer is not completely ******ed, its basically impossible to make anything worse than a modi 2. Its literally a dac chip with a teeny tiny output stage.
> 
> I would not be surprised in the slightest if those chinese prebuilt dac diy boards are just as good as half of this massdrop crap.


How do you rank Chinese DACs by FiiO and SMSL against Schiit and ODAC and what cames next in the upgrade ladder







?

While I don't see myself moving from the SMSL Sanskrit 6th DACs I have in the near future I curious to know what comes next in the DAC realm







.

For reference, when looking for DACs I went with the Sanskrit instead of the ODAC because its easily available here in Australia, costs half of what the ODAC sells for here and has a lot of connection options for one device (optical/coaxial/USB). The Modi was off the list because it costs 3x more than the Sanskrit with the same connection options and by every account I have read is very bright in sound signature.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So you want neutral headphones or you want v-shaped headphones? I feel like you need to go to a shop and audition a pair of headphones that have been suggested and report back with what it is you like or don't like about them.
> 
> Maybe throw the T50RPs into the mix of your possibilities. The DT770 is bass heavy and treble heavy, so it's not really neutral. The DT990 is less neutral than the DT880s...so it really is up to what you're actually looking for...
> Truer words....lol.


I didn't say neutral just not overly exaggerated or totally missing there is a difference I know totally neutral headphones cost a fortune and tend to also be quite boring to listen to. As in I don't mind if it has more bass or more treble as long as it's not "trying to kill me", and vice versa that I need to EQ +12dB to hear any bass or treble etc.

Would go to a shop and listen, can you recommend a shop like that? I don't think they even exist anymore. What kind of shop is it as most of the audio products shops around here are eshops. For some yes I see they have a stone shop, with guitars and such but then headphones packed in boxes on the wall at best and good luck getting them to open a new product for one to play with... Aaand checking availability in stone stores, they have some in 1-2 shops out of 10+ so pretty much no luck of going into 1 shop and testing a few headphones even if they allowed it as they simply don't have them at the stores to even buy in person, it's all online orders nowadays, period.

I've listened to various headphones just not these suggested ones, mostly other cheaper or random or ones that had too small cups but are popular otherwise or ones that cost too much, simply what ever the shop decided to have there shown or was given to show.

Summary: doesn't need to be neutral, never said neutral








Big cups around ears and great value. If someone considers $600 headphones great value, well I probably won't because a $300 headphone will sound almost the same, I think the $200 is a fair limit after which the value goes quite down down down.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I didn't say neutral just not overly exaggerated or totally missing there is a difference I know totally neutral headphones cost a fortune and tend to also be quite boring to listen to. As in I don't mind if it has more bass or more treble as long as it's not "trying to kill me", and vice versa that I need to EQ +12dB to hear any bass or treble etc.
> 
> Would go to a shop and listen, can you recommend a shop like that? I don't think they even exist anymore. What kind of shop is it as most of the audio products shops around here are eshops. For some yes I see they have a stone shop, with guitars and such but then headphones packed in boxes on the wall at best and good luck getting them to open a new product for one to play with... Aaand checking availability in stone stores, they have some in 1-2 shops out of 10+ so pretty much no luck of going into 1 shop and testing a few headphones even if they allowed it as they simply don't have them at the stores to even buy in person, it's all online orders nowadays, period.
> 
> I've listened to various headphones just not these suggested ones, mostly other cheaper or random or ones that had too small cups but are popular otherwise or ones that cost too much, simply what ever the shop decided to have there shown or was given to show.
> 
> Summary: doesn't need to be neutral, never said neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big cups around ears and great value. If someone considers $600 headphones great value, well I probably won't because a $300 headphone will sound almost the same, I think the $200 is a fair limit after which the value goes quite down down down.


In that case, I think a good step would be to try out the DT990. If you can get them under your price point, it would be a good idea to try them -- even better if you can find a place with a return policy in the case that you don't care for them. But beware the Beyers might be a little too treble happy for you.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> How do you rank Chinese DACs by FiiO and SMSL against Schiit and ODAC and what cames next in the upgrade ladder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> While I don't see myself moving from the SMSL Sanskrit 6th DACs I have in the near future I curious to know what comes next in the DAC realm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> For reference, when looking for DACs I went with the Sanskrit instead of the ODAC because its easily available here in Australia, costs half of what the ODAC sells for here and has a lot of connection options for one device (optical/coaxial/USB). The Modi was off the list because it costs 3x more than the Sanskrit with the same connection options and by every account I have read is very bright in sound signature.


FiiO ain't worth my time.

For the rest of the competition, I have to explain some things. I have explained this a number of times, but I don't think you were looking at the forum when I posted this, so I apologize if this is repetition for you. I am also not going to go into DSD because no one has any dsd music. Sooooo I find it pretty pointless.

Any dac has 2 parts. A dac stage and an output stage. The dac stage takes your 0s and 1s and turns it into an analog signal. The output stage amplifies that signal to a level that can be used by an amp.

So in theory a dac is sort of a preamp.

If you specifically look at the dacs available on the mass market, then the dac stage hardly matters. The only thing that matters with the dac stage is if it has a proper power supply that can feed it constant voltage. If it can do that, then great. Most dacs these days have a signal to noise ratio above 120db, and they can all so 16bit 48kz or above. Great. So as long as a dac maker chooses a dac chip that was designed with audio in mind, you are pretty much golden. Schiit multibit and other ladder dacs are a different story and I might address that topic at a later time.

Output stage on the other hand varies......a lot. This is the part of the dac that actually effects how a dac sounds (provided that the dac section is reasonable). In a perfect world, a more expensive dac gets you a better output stage. Often times this isn't the case and you get swindled.

What can you expect from a better output stage? Better dynamics, and better sound stage. I find cheap dacs to sound a bit flat and boring sounding. Of course I also find a lot of 10,000 dollar dacs to sound flat and boring too.

Schiit, NWAVGUY (Odac), FiiO, and tons of other people make absolute dog schiit for their output stages. They just slop together a few caps and transistors and call it done. The cheap chinese DIY kits are actually better at giving us real output stages. However, they could also be bombs, sooooooo ymmv


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> FiiO ain't worth my time.
> 
> For the rest of the competition, I have to explain some things. I have explained this a number of times, but I don't think you were looking at the forum when I posted this, so I apologize if this is repetition for you. I am also not going to go into DSD because no one has any dsd music. Sooooo I find it pretty pointless.
> 
> Any dac has 2 parts. A dac stage and an output stage. The dac stage takes your 0s and 1s and turns it into an analog signal. The output stage amplifies that signal to a level that can be used by an amp.
> 
> So in theory a dac is sort of a preamp.
> 
> If you specifically look at the dacs available on the mass market, then the dac stage hardly matters. The only thing that matters with the dac stage is if it has a proper power supply that can feed it constant voltage. If it can do that, then great. Most dacs these days have a signal to noise ratio above 120db, and they can all so 16bit 48kz or above. Great. So as long as a dac maker chooses a dac chip that was designed with audio in mind, you are pretty much golden. Schiit multibit and other ladder dacs are a different story and I might address that topic at a later time.
> 
> Output stage on the other hand varies......a lot. This is the part of the dac that actually effects how a dac sounds (provided that the dac section is reasonable). In a perfect world, a more expensive dac gets you a better output stage. Often times this isn't the case and you get swindled.
> 
> What can you expect from a better output stage? Better dynamics, and better sound stage. I find cheap dacs to sound a bit flat and boring sounding. Of course I also find a lot of 10,000 dollar dacs to sound flat and boring too.
> 
> Schiit, NWAVGUY (Odac), FiiO, and tons of other people make absolute dog schiit for their output stages. They just slop together a few caps and transistors and call it done. The cheap chinese DIY kits are actually better at giving us real output stages. However, they could also be bombs, sooooooo ymmv


Thanks







. So what actually makes an output stage better and what makes the DACs made by the aforementioned less than stellar? Or I guess a different question could be: what makes for a great output stage that will improve the sound chain?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So what actually makes an output stage better and what makes the DACs made by the aforementioned less than stellar? Or I guess a different question could be: what makes for a great output stage that will improve the sound chain?


Honestly......having an output stage would be a start. Most cheap dacs have such a small output stage that I genuinely can't even tell if its even there sometimes. I have been told that there are some dac chips that have the output stage integrated into the chip to some degree.

I honestly can't keep track of all the short comings and pitfalls of the dac world.

If a dac does have a solid output stage, then what usually helps take it to the next level is the quality of parts in the audio path. Good quality film caps for the output capacitors, high quality through hole resistors so that they don't drift in value as you use them, good quality wire and connectors. Just basic stuff really.

I mean its not hard what so ever to make a good dac. I honestly don't know why all these companies suck at it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly......having an output stage would be a start. Most cheap dacs have such a small output stage that I genuinely can't even tell if its even there sometimes. I have been told that there are some dac chips that have the output stage integrated into the chip to some degree.
> 
> I honestly can't keep track of all the short comings and pitfalls of the dac world.
> 
> If a dac does have a solid output stage, then what usually helps take it to the next level is the quality of parts in the audio path. Good quality film caps for the output capacitors, high quality through hole resistors so that they don't drift in value as you use them, good quality wire and connectors. Just basic stuff really.
> 
> I mean its not hard what so ever to make a good dac. I honestly don't know why all these companies suck at it.


I'm curious then, even if you don't have real experience with it... Thoughts on how the NFB-11 looks from Audio GD? (mine has the USB32 interface, but I'm contemplating upgrading to the new version due to ES9028 instead of ES9018 and a newer, more powerful power supply design)

http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/N11287.jpg
http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN.htm


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious then, even if you don't have real experience with it... Thoughts on how the NFB-11 looks from Audio GD? (mine has the USB32 interface, but I'm contemplating upgrading to the new version due to ES9028 instead of ES9018 and a newer, more powerful power supply design)
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/N11287.jpg
> http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/NFN1128/NFB1128EN.htm


I mean its pure speculation, but to me it looks like Audio GD actually cares and tries to make a decent product. The dac is a bit dinky, but its viable.

If the actual amp is class A with no feedback like they claim, then it looks pretty darn solid. The only real complaint I would have might be the quality of the caps.

I also don't really like the sabre 32 bit dac. 32 bit anything is pure marketing nonsense. Worse yet is that if the dac over samples the music, bad things happen. I don't know why we can't have nice plain non oversampling dacs that cap out at 24bit 96khz. Keep it simple.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I mean its pure speculation, but to me it looks like Audio GD actually cares and tries to make a decent product. The dac is a bit dinky, but its viable.
> 
> If the actual amp is class A with no feedback like they claim, then it looks pretty darn solid. The only real complaint I would have might be the quality of the caps.
> 
> I also don't really like the sabre 32 bit dac. 32 bit anything is pure marketing nonsense. Worse yet is that if the dac over samples the music, bad things happen. I don't know why we can't have nice plain non oversampling dacs that cap out at 24bit 96khz. Keep it simple.


Just wondering, they have a different version of this DAC/Amp with something called a "R-2R discrete ladder DAC" for only $20 more, would that be better? I honestly don't have a clue about DAC's.

http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R11EN.htm
http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R116.jpg


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just wondering, they have a different version of this DAC/Amp with something called a "R-2R discrete ladder DAC" for only $20 more, would that be better? I honestly don't have a clue about DAC's.
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R11EN.htm
> http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R116.jpg


Yeah a ladder or R2R dac is preferable. It actually looks like they are using a legit resistor ladder vs a NOS dac chip like the PCM1704.

So most dacs on the market are sigma delta dacs. The big advantage to sigma delta is that is VERY cheap to implement. Ladder dacs used to be more common because sigma delta had issues, but since then there have been advances in sigma delta that allows them to have good sound quality.

However sigma delta dacs are till prone to issues such as jitter and other nonsense. Ladder dacs avoid all that. The only issue with a ladder dac is that the resistors have to be very very very very VERY precise. If they drift in value even a little bit, the dac sounds like crap.

These guys clearly are using some precision resistors, so they probably have a nice little ladder dac. But its also made in china. Sooooooooo its anyone's guess as to how good the dac is. I would look up some reviews or something. If they show up as positive, then its probably a good deal.


----------



## pez

Getting some listening time in with the DT880s currently. Brought my Q701s with me as well to compare. Almost wish I had a pair of HD600s to complete the classic trio.

So far, the treble sparkle is evident in these. Mids take a backseat to the treble, but not so much as something like the DT770s. Bass is punchy, but you'll be hard pressed to enjoy any EDM, rap or other bassy music on them.


----------



## Leopanda

Would be glad to join your club with a pair of entry level m50x's








I am enjoying them a lot even having only laptop onboard sound, wanna enjoy them even more with some portable dac/amp!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> FiiO ain't worth my time.
> 
> For the rest of the competition, I have to explain some things. I have explained this a number of times, but I don't think you were looking at the forum when I posted this, so I apologize if this is repetition for you. I am also not going to go into DSD because no one has any dsd music. Sooooo I find it pretty pointless.
> 
> Any dac has 2 parts. A dac stage and an output stage. The dac stage takes your 0s and 1s and turns it into an analog signal. The output stage amplifies that signal to a level that can be used by an amp.
> 
> So in theory a dac is sort of a preamp.
> 
> If you specifically look at the dacs available on the mass market, then the dac stage hardly matters. The only thing that matters with the dac stage is if it has a proper power supply that can feed it constant voltage. If it can do that, then great. Most dacs these days have a signal to noise ratio above 120db, and they can all so 16bit 48kz or above. Great. So as long as a dac maker chooses a dac chip that was designed with audio in mind, you are pretty much golden. Schiit multibit and other ladder dacs are a different story and I might address that topic at a later time.
> 
> Output stage on the other hand varies......a lot. This is the part of the dac that actually effects how a dac sounds (provided that the dac section is reasonable). In a perfect world, a more expensive dac gets you a better output stage. Often times this isn't the case and you get swindled.
> 
> What can you expect from a better output stage? Better dynamics, and better sound stage. I find cheap dacs to sound a bit flat and boring sounding. Of course I also find a lot of 10,000 dollar dacs to sound flat and boring too.
> 
> Schiit, NWAVGUY (Odac), FiiO, and tons of other people make absolute dog schiit for their output stages. They just slop together a few caps and transistors and call it done. The cheap chinese DIY kits are actually better at giving us real output stages. However, they could also be bombs, sooooooo ymmv


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Honestly......having an output stage would be a start. Most cheap dacs have such a small output stage that I genuinely can't even tell if its even there sometimes. I have been told that there are some dac chips that have the output stage integrated into the chip to some degree.
> 
> I honestly can't keep track of all the short comings and pitfalls of the dac world.
> 
> If a dac does have a solid output stage, then what usually helps take it to the next level is the quality of parts in the audio path. Good quality film caps for the output capacitors, high quality through hole resistors so that they don't drift in value as you use them, good quality wire and connectors. Just basic stuff really.
> 
> I mean its not hard what so ever to make a good dac. I honestly don't know why all these companies suck at it.


Does Audioquest suck at making good dacs too?
I wanna have something portable like Dragonfly to take while in business trips. I heard it can provide decent improvement over laptop sound.

Would appreciate a little comparison of this little thing with shiit, fiio and d1 dac/amps!


----------



## caenlen

@Leopanda wait for a sale on the M50x's they are not worth their retail price and they often go on sale for 99 somewhere.

the highs are too sibilant for me on the M50x's, wish they were a little smoother, if the M50x had smoother vocals and a smidgen bigger soundstage/imaging... i would truly them... heh. I love their bass.


----------



## becks

Looking for couple of suggestions for a new Headphones.
Budget oriented: £100 - £170 ish range..

Prefer Wireless but don't mind Wired. and would love to be able to do both Wireless/Wired.
My all time problem is I have big ears and the cup squeezes them to the point where I have head/ear pain after 3/4 hours.
At the moment using Razer Kraken Pro V2 and very uncomfortable after 2-3 Hours.

Would love it to have a retractable microphone like the ones I have now.
Mainly use it for Games and Music.
Doing lot of voip and Streaming occasionally for friends so if it has an excellent microphone its a plus.

Hit me with suggestions!!









(Note: I have limited to no opportunity of testing Headphones in my area at the moment and would not go the order and return way if possible.. really counting on your honest suggestions)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Looking for couple of suggestions for a new Headphones.
> Budget oriented: £100 - £170 ish range..
> 
> Prefer Wireless but don't mind Wired. and would love to be able to do both Wireless/Wired.
> My all time problem is I have big ears and the cup squeezes them to the point where I have head/ear pain after 3/4 hours.
> At the moment using Razer Kraken Pro V2 and very uncomfortable after 2-3 Hours.
> 
> Would love it to have a retractable microphone like the ones I have now.
> Mainly use it for Games and Music.
> Doing lot of voip and Streaming occasionally for friends so if it has an excellent microphone its a plus.
> 
> Hit me with suggestions!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: I have limited to no opportunity of testing Headphones in my area at the moment and would not go the order and return way if possible.. really counting on your honest suggestions)


Its pretty slim pickings for what your asking, the only other wireless headsets I know of with retractable mic's are steelseries'. The Arctis 7 is within budget and the Siberia 800 is a bit over.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01MEFV28U
https://www.box.co.uk/SteelSeries-Siberia-800-Wireless-Gaming-_1861266.html


----------



## Makki

Hmm.. Got my hands on one pair of AKG. Long time i haven't had one of theirs. These are little bit broken (both has cables broken, easy fix though), but dirt cheap. Already disassembled, dont know when can get solder cause i dont have one. Anyway, update me again: AKG K242HD & K272HD









One does not have too many headphones.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Looking for couple of suggestions for a new Headphones.
> Budget oriented: £100 - £170 ish range..
> 
> Prefer Wireless but don't mind Wired. and would love to be able to do both Wireless/Wired.
> My all time problem is I have big ears and the cup squeezes them to the point where I have head/ear pain after 3/4 hours.
> At the moment using Razer Kraken Pro V2 and very uncomfortable after 2-3 Hours.
> 
> Would love it to have a retractable microphone like the ones I have now.
> Mainly use it for Games and Music.
> Doing lot of voip and Streaming occasionally for friends so if it has an excellent microphone its a plus.
> 
> Hit me with suggestions!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Note: I have limited to no opportunity of testing Headphones in my area at the moment and would not go the order and return way if possible.. really counting on your honest suggestions)


I agree with Gilles3000, might as well spend the extra 20 quid and grab that Siberia 800 while it is on a sale.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*


@Gilles3000

Thank you both for advice.. will try and grab one


----------



## Simmons572

I forgot to post this back when I got it, but I ended up buying that Darkvoice 336SE off of my coworker, and then I impulse bought a couple of NOS tubes from ebay.

This amp sounds fantastic with the Senn 650s! I absolutely love it. Still prefer the Asgard for gaming, but with replacement tubes, the sound is significantly warmer, while maintaining the clarity in the highs that I enjoy.

Pardon the potate pics.


























Because of how awful the blue light is, I ended up cutting up some broken sunglasses lenses, and made a ghetto light filter, which dims the light to a reasonable brightness.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Would be glad to join your club with a pair of entry level m50x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying them a lot even having only laptop onboard sound, wanna enjoy them even more with some portable dac/amp!
> 
> Does Audioquest suck at making good dacs too?
> I wanna have something portable like Dragonfly to take while in business trips. I heard it can provide decent improvement over laptop sound.
> 
> Would appreciate a little comparison of this little thing with shiit, fiio and d1 dac/amps!


They don't make a good quality dac, however the dragon fly is certainly better than laptop audio. Soooooooo its up to you.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Would be glad to join your club with a pair of entry level m50x's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am enjoying them a lot even having only laptop onboard sound, wanna enjoy them even more with some portable dac/amp!
> 
> Does Audioquest suck at making good dacs too?
> I wanna have something portable like Dragonfly to take while in business trips. I heard it can provide decent improvement over laptop sound.
> 
> Would appreciate a little comparison of this little thing with shiit, fiio and d1 dac/amps!


Audioquest stuff is very overpriced, I've seen Chinese portable DACs with the same components as the Dragonfly Red for £40.

I don't know of any truely decent portable DACs, the closest is probably CEntrance stuff. While still pretty expensive for what they are, they are solid.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They don't make a good quality dac, however the dragon fly is certainly better than laptop audio. Soooooooo its up to you.


Ok, what is the border line of headphones that can be used with Dragonfly?
Will i still be able to drive dt 880 250 ohm, HD 650 or other high res open-backs using this whistle's preamp?
If not, will i need to get a new dac in addition to head amp?


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Audioquest stuff is very overpriced, I've seen Chinese portable DACs with the same components as the Dragonfly Red for £40.
> 
> I don't know of any truely decent portable DACs, the closest is probably CEntrance stuff. While still pretty expensive for what they are, they are solid.


I feel ok to pay $120 for wireless handy dac to use during flights.

But will add DacPort to the short list, thanks!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I mean its pure speculation, but to me it looks like Audio GD actually cares and tries to make a decent product. The dac is a bit dinky, but its viable.
> 
> If the actual amp is class A with no feedback like they claim, then it looks pretty darn solid. The only real complaint I would have might be the quality of the caps.
> 
> I also don't really like the sabre 32 bit dac. 32 bit anything is pure marketing nonsense. Worse yet is that if the dac over samples the music, bad things happen. I don't know why we can't have nice plain non oversampling dacs that cap out at 24bit 96khz. Keep it simple.


It seems decent enough, although I haven't listened to anything high end. Definitely can handle things a lot better than my O2+ODAC Rev.B ever could.

About the only complaint I have with my current one is since it uses the older USB it's annoying to get set up, and keep configured (it's a tedious process). New one is apparently a lot better.

Hence why the new version is tempting... Get the new version for my pc and old version becomes bedroom listening station or something ^_^;;;;
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just wondering, they have a different version of this DAC/Amp with something called a "R-2R discrete ladder DAC" for only $20 more, would that be better? I honestly don't have a clue about DAC's.
> 
> http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R11EN.htm
> http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R11/R2R116.jpg


That's... Rather tempting to say the least. Always been curious about R2R and how it compares to a delta sigma DAC....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Ok, what is the border line of headphones that can be used with Dragonfly?
> Will i still be able to drive dt 880 250 ohm, HD 650 or other high res open-backs using this whistle's preamp?
> If not, will i need to get a new dac in addition to head amp?


I couldn't tell you for certain. HD650s is probably pushing it thought and DT-880s wouldn't be far behind. I would be aiming for fostex TH-X00 headphones.

But that is purely my feeling on the topic. You would be much better off if you just did some more research into the issue.


----------



## Makki

Finally took my time with 272, and got them fixed somehow. On the other cup still has some issues with contacts. Never knew that these was this good, lol. Nice add on my collection after all


----------



## Skylinestar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> For the same price of the Hyperx you can get Philips SHP-9500 plus HM5 leather pads (and still come under price of Hyperx), and SHP9500 with HM5 leather (not stock pads) sounds better than $500+ cans I have heard, and really helped immerse me in gaming personally.


In my country Malaysia (the country that bans Steam due to religious issue), the Philips SHP-9500 is double the price of the HyperX Cloud Core (US$122 vs US&51). Is it still worth to pay double if I'm just into PC gaming?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylinestar*
> 
> In my country Malaysia (the country that bans Steam due to religious issue), the Philips SHP-9500 is double the price of the HyperX Cloud Core (US$122 vs US&51). Is it still worth to pay double if I'm just into PC gaming?


Nope, not worth double. If you were saying Hyper Cloud II I would say yes, pay extra for SHP9500, but I have heard Hyperx Cloud II and Hyperx Cloud Core, even though Cloud Core is cheaper it actually sounded better imo (its like 4 years newer too, so yeah)

Cloud Core, go go go!


----------



## lordvoo

Hi,
I posted this in the main forum but may have placed it in the wrong place, not 100% sure. Hopefully you can yell at me if I put it in the wrong place.

So I've been looking for a new headset for awhile, and am still lost. Hoping someone can help me out. First I will address the minimum information requested, and then go into detail on a few things.


State your budget! *$350+($150 if it will be the most awesome experience known to humans)*.
State your music tastes: *I listen to everything from Rock, to rap, to R&B.. and everything in between.*
State what perks are highly desirable *Bluetooth & wired option, excellent for gaming. Somewhat portable.*
State what products you already have: *I do not currently own an amp, or anything of the sort. This will be used with an MSI laptop.*
State how you are going to use the item: *This will be used in many different places. I travel 75% of the time, and so it will need to be able to travel with me, but also be good for when I am home. Ideal setup would be something that is great traveling, and when connected directly to my laptop, but then has maybe an added device which is at home that I can connect to when I am there, to make it even better.*
State where you live and offer some sites that are known for having good prices / being reputable so we can help recommend you products in your country's currency (like Amazon or ebay).*Amazon is my primary go to with most things, but do not mind ordering from other reputable sites.*
Additional: *I have been using UltraSone Pro 550s for the past couple years and love them. Sadly they are getting a bit worn, and the lack of a bluetooth option makes it so that I cannot travel with them. I am not usually a fan of earbuds, but if they are the best option and will provide everything I need. The other option I considered was splitting my budget and using it to purchase a great set for when I am at home, for about $350, then purchasing something more akin to traveling, but would also do well for gaming, for about $150.*


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordvoo*
> 
> Hi,
> I posted this in the main forum but may have placed it in the wrong place, not 100% sure. Hopefully you can yell at me if I put it in the wrong place.
> 
> So I've been looking for a new headset for awhile, and am still lost. Hoping someone can help me out. First I will address the minimum information requested, and then go into detail on a few things.
> 
> 
> State your budget! *$350+($150 if it will be the most awesome experience known to humans)*.
> State your music tastes: *I listen to everything from Rock, to rap, to R&B.. and everything in between.*
> State what perks are highly desirable *Bluetooth & wired option, excellent for gaming. Somewhat portable.*
> State what products you already have: *I do not currently own an amp, or anything of the sort. This will be used with an MSI laptop.*
> State how you are going to use the item: *This will be used in many different places. I travel 75% of the time, and so it will need to be able to travel with me, but also be good for when I am home. Ideal setup would be something that is great traveling, and when connected directly to my laptop, but then has maybe an added device which is at home that I can connect to when I am there, to make it even better.*
> State where you live and offer some sites that are known for having good prices / being reputable so we can help recommend you products in your country's currency (like Amazon or ebay).*Amazon is my primary go to with most things, but do not mind ordering from other reputable sites.*
> Additional: *I have been using UltraSone Pro 550s for the past couple years and love them. Sadly they are getting a bit worn, and the lack of a bluetooth option makes it so that I cannot travel with them. I am not usually a fan of earbuds, but if they are the best option and will provide everything I need. The other option I considered was splitting my budget and using it to purchase a great set for when I am at home, for about $350, then purchasing something more akin to traveling, but would also do well for gaming, for about $150.*


Sony is about to release these: and if you travel 75% of time that epic sound quality, wire free, plus Active Noise cancelling will make your life heaven.

https://www.amazon.com/Sony-WH1000XM2-Cancelling-Wireless-Headphones/dp/B074KDJVS2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1504897992&sr=8-2&keywords=sony+wireless+1000

or sony is about to release these:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B074W5BND3?ref=emc_b_5_t&th=1

I might actually buy that second link... as I need some really good ACN on the cheap


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The prodigal son has returned.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordvoo*
> 
> Hi,
> I posted this in the main forum but may have placed it in the wrong place, not 100% sure. Hopefully you can yell at me if I put it in the wrong place.
> 
> So I've been looking for a new headset for awhile, and am still lost. Hoping someone can help me out. First I will address the minimum information requested, and then go into detail on a few things.
> 
> 
> State your budget! *$350+($150 if it will be the most awesome experience known to humans)*.
> State your music tastes: *I listen to everything from Rock, to rap, to R&B.. and everything in between.*
> State what perks are highly desirable *Bluetooth & wired option, excellent for gaming. Somewhat portable.*
> State what products you already have: *I do not currently own an amp, or anything of the sort. This will be used with an MSI laptop.*
> State how you are going to use the item: *This will be used in many different places. I travel 75% of the time, and so it will need to be able to travel with me, but also be good for when I am home. Ideal setup would be something that is great traveling, and when connected directly to my laptop, but then has maybe an added device which is at home that I can connect to when I am there, to make it even better.*
> State where you live and offer some sites that are known for having good prices / being reputable so we can help recommend you products in your country's currency (like Amazon or ebay).*Amazon is my primary go to with most things, but do not mind ordering from other reputable sites.*
> Additional: *I have been using UltraSone Pro 550s for the past couple years and love them. Sadly they are getting a bit worn, and the lack of a bluetooth option makes it so that I cannot travel with them. I am not usually a fan of earbuds, but if they are the best option and will provide everything I need. The other option I considered was splitting my budget and using it to purchase a great set for when I am at home, for about $350, then purchasing something more akin to traveling, but would also do well for gaming, for about $150.*


I was going to recommend the Momentum 2.0s, but I didn't realize how much those really were. However, because of your traveling, I have a feeling you'll enjoy having ANC quite a bit. Honestly, I haven't dealt with a lot of wireless headphones, so I can't personally make many recommendations. As much as it pains me to say it, Bose has a really good ANC option within the QC35, and as a last resort, the Beats Studio has a decent ANC and the sound isn't quite as terrible and unenjoyable as it used to be.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The prodigal son has returned.


Tubes never disappoint.
I should put my breadborded monster into some chassis..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Tubes never disappoint.
> I should put my breadborded monster into some chassis..


What are you talking about? Tubes disappoint all the time. Just look at border patrol.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I was going to recommend the Momentum 2.0s, but I didn't realize how much those really were. However, because of your traveling, I have a feeling you'll enjoy having ANC quite a bit. Honestly, I haven't dealt with a lot of wireless headphones, so I can't personally make many recommendations. As much as it pains me to say it, Bose has a really good ANC option within the QC35, and as a last resort, the Beats Studio has a decent ANC and the sound isn't quite as terrible and unenjoyable as it used to be.


While I like the ANC on the Bose and the comfort of it, everyone I have met besides Tyll say they are the most boring sounding headphones in the world.

The new Sony ANC Wireless models are king imo. I really want the new pre-order ANC... might get it to treat myself, cause this whole IEM's under earmuff stuff is really goofy looking, plus its not wire free, would be nice to walk around my apartment and balcony while jamming/watching sunset, cooking, etc, all while blotting out the construction noise fully...


----------



## caenlen

Monoprice just announced Monolith M300, it is basically an Audeze isine10 copy, even the packaging to the T was copied... $199 free ship no tax and 5 year warranty.

rofl, I do not understand how Monoprice gets away with this, its basic clear cut copyright infringement but hey, I might actually be able to afford one now, as long as the sound gets good reviews anyway.

they also announced a new Monolith M565, successor to the M560 (which I own and is my top 3 fav cans, and I like it better than M1060) M560 is the only can I brought to Europe with me... sounds crap with stock pads, but put on some Sony XBR 500 or 700 earpads and boy these babies sing.

I will be trying both when I arrive back in america. I still have believe they might make a cheap electrostat and amp to accompany it someday, they seem to be taking every popular unique thing and then just basic copyright infringement, cheaper labor and no brand name price... more power to them...

M300 does not interest me... but I am eyeing that M565 very much, might pre-order it and have my parents mail it to me.


----------



## Gilles3000

Black glossy plastic? Really? They're going to look like ass after maybe a week. Who are the people that keep thinking that using glossy plastic on their product is a good idea?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monoprice just announced Monolith M300, it is basically an Audeze isine10 copy, even the packaging to the T was copied... $199 free ship no tax and 5 year warranty.
> 
> rofl, I do not understand how Monoprice gets away with this, its basic clear cut copyright infringement but hey, I might actually be able to afford one now, as long as the sound gets good reviews anyway.
> 
> they also announced a new Monolith M565, successor to the M560 (which I own and is my top 3 fav cans, and I like it better than M1060) M560 is the only can I brought to Europe with me... sounds crap with stock pads, but put on some Sony XBR 500 or 700 earpads and boy these babies sing.
> 
> I will be trying both when I arrive back in america. I still have believe they might make a cheap electrostat and amp to accompany it someday, they seem to be taking every popular unique thing and then just basic copyright infringement, cheaper labor and no brand name price... more power to them...
> 
> M300 does not interest me... but I am eyeing that M565 very much, might pre-order it and have my parents mail it to me.


Different enough I guess. Maybe Audeze doesn't care since iSine is so heavily marketed toward Apple users







?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Different enough I guess. Maybe Audeze doesn't care since iSine is so heavily marketed toward Apple users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Well the isine 10 and 20 are great for VR headsets... so this could be a budget game changer for high quality VR Vive setups wanting to save $100-$200.

black glossy will be changes most likely Guilles. they already heard it from Zeos how dumb it was and will prob do a rev 2 run, they listen to the community unlike other headphone companies







but for some reason head-fi and such are toxic places, and yo your not elite if you own a monoprice headphone...

heh say what you want, I feel bad for TJJANGEL though, only having heard the m560 with stock earpads yes they do suck... but with some xbr 500 oh baby... I love them more than any other high end can I have tried... HD650, he-400i, 400ss with focus pads, hd700, shure 1840's, etc.

I have no regrets in bringing the M560 with me to europe. i really love that they can be closed or open as well, i prefer the open sound signature best, but closed is not bad at all imo, since the big giant earpads gives them some breathing room


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I couldn't tell you for certain. HD650s is probably pushing it thought and DT-880s wouldn't be far behind. I would be aiming for fostex TH-X00 headphones.
> 
> But that is purely my feeling on the topic. You would be much better off if you just did some more research into the issue.


These fostex are good looking







You would aim them because they are low ohm?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> These fostex are good looking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would aim them because they are low ohm?


I never bother with specs. I am honestly convinced that most listed specifications are complete lies.

Impedance also really doesn't matter all that much. What does matter is sensitivity. No one seems to have accurate sensitivity numbers, so its all bull crap IMO.

But to answer your question, the fostex headphones are very easy to drive from my experience.


----------



## JackCY

Found 1 shop with 2 places in the whole country that has headphones one can listen to in the shop...
Sadly they don't have the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ω stock and their shops are only in the 2 biggest cities/towns in the country = not close to me to just drive there to listen to headphones.
Considering there is almost nothing else to choose from anyway, ordered the Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80 Ω. Will give it a listen and hear if the bass, mid, high are fine or people are not exaggerating when they say the highs are too "loud".

Thanks for all the open HP suggestions but many of them were hard to drive and even too expensive open headphones anyway which aren't really suitable for my use without an amp to begin with.
I guess the DT 990 Pro 250 Ω are better for music, and the AKGs may be better for non bassy music, still for mixed use I always find closed HPs a better option to block out any noise from outside and I'm not even in a busy loud city, but them chirpy birds, AC running on a neighbouring building or something, etc. in house noise, as great as open HPs can be what good is it when everything you listen to is mixed with other crappy noise. Do people have no noise bunkers or something to listen to open headphones?









If I don't like the DT 770 PRO 80 I can always return them. But if I do, I really don't see many if any other options.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I never bother with specs. I am honestly convinced that most listed specifications are complete lies.
> 
> Impedance also really doesn't matter all that much. What does matter is sensitivity. No one seems to have accurate sensitivity numbers, so its all bull crap IMO.
> 
> But to answer your question, the fostex headphones are very easy to drive from my experience.


It seems like M1060 are easy to drive too. Are they the go to planars?


----------



## Shardnax

Anyone have any experience with Quad's classic line?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> It seems like M1060 are easy to drive too. Are they the go to planars?


NO NO NO NO they are good, but get the new one that is on pre-order, $199.99 Monolith M565... I own the M560... and everything says the M565 is better than M560 so far, and I LOVE THE M560 OVER THE M1060









M1060 has better bass, but the imaging and sound stage and female vocals are so much nicer on the M560...but only if you use XBR 500 earpads...

i am pre-ordering the M565 though, will sell it or the M560 depending which I like better.

love monoprice for giving me more options







and i would take the HE4XX at $169 massdrop when/if it ever comes backover the M1060. M1060 just lacks that soundstage and imaging that makes things fun

but imo low end planar headphones just beat the snot out of any dynamic headphone under $400... minus a few exceptions like HD650 (but those require insane good amps etc to sound good) and you literally can plug the M560 or M1060 into anything and it sounds decent. very clear vocals with planar... femlae vocals especially, mmm on the M560 with XBR 500 earpads its sooo nice on the ears. stock earpads on M560 tho nah.

i got my M560 for $135 used free ship no tax. one of he best deals i ever made.







will be going into my permanently stable with my SHP-9500, and Pioneer SE-A1000


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What are you talking about? Tubes disappoint all the time. Just look at border patrol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*


Clearly you have never heard border patrol amps, otherwise you would have gotten the joke. Just look them up and you will get it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> It seems like M1060 are easy to drive too. Are they the go to planars?


No.

No planar magnetic headphone is going to be easier to drive than the TH-X00.

Planars are weird because they are pretty easy to drive at higher frequencies, bit they require a lot more power at low frequencies. Dynamic heapdhones also need more power for lower frequencies, but its not nearly the same difference for planars.

Just trust me on this.

Portable + small low power amp = TH-X00 or used Denon AH-5000s (they are literally the same headphone).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Quad's classic line?


I have heard pretty much the whole line up of quad products both modern and old.

What do you want to know?


----------



## Shardnax

Thoughts on the Quad 23L? Specifically how they'd compare to a mini maggie system (one bass panel) in a small to moderate sized room.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Clearly you have never heard border patrol amps, otherwise you would have gotten the joke. Just look them up and you will get it.


I'm not wealthy enough to even browse those amps.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thoughts on the Quad 23L? Specifically how they'd compare to a mini maggie system (one bass panel) in a small to moderate sized room.


I mean the quad speaker sound like any other generic tower speaker. Its a really really good version of a tower speaker....but its still a tower speaker.

Anything magnepan is just impossible to drive. I think their little 2.1 system is kind of pointless, but their entry level big panels sound pretty darn good. You just need your own personal fusion reactor to power them. You would need something that could pump out 50 watts per channel at 4 ohms and 4 ohm outputs are kind of rare.

If you are serious about trying to get into higher end audio, then I would probably be looking more towards things like klipsch hereseys or audionote AN-K LX speakers.

Your ultimate bang for the buck is still going to be used snell J2 or J3 speakers though.

300-400 for the speakers, 800-1000 bucks for a good vintage tube amp that has been restored, a few hundred for some cast iron speaker stands and you would be killing it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm not wealthy enough to even browse those amps.


Good, they are some of the worst sounding tube amps I can think of. I would genuinely buy a schiit speaker amp before border patrol.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I mean the quad speaker sound like any other generic tower speaker. Its a really really good version of a tower speaker....but its still a tower speaker.
> 
> Anything magnepan is just impossible to drive. I think their little 2.1 system is kind of pointless, but their entry level big panels sound pretty darn good. You just need your own personal fusion reactor to power them. You would need something that could pump out 50 watts per channel at 4 ohms and 4 ohm outputs are kind of rare.
> 
> If you are serious about trying to get into higher end audio, then I would probably be looking more towards things like klipsch hereseys or audionote AN-K LX speakers.
> 
> Your ultimate bang for the buck is still going to be used snell J2 or J3 speakers though.
> 
> 300-400 for the speakers, 800-1000 bucks for a good vintage tube amp that has been restored, a few hundred for some cast iron speaker stands and you would be killing it.


Any particular reason why you don't care for the 2.1?

I've been waiting for a pair of Heresys to pop up on eBay but, so far I've missed the few listings with decent prices and were willing to ship. Haven't seen any pop up on Audiogon as of yet but I haven't been searching constantly either.

I was asking about the Quad and MM because I'm likely going to be getting a projector setup soon. I need a pair of speakers for it but, I want to keep cost under $1k/pair for now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Any particular reason why you don't care for the 2.1?
> 
> I've been waiting for a pair of Heresys to pop up on eBay but, so far I've missed the few listings with decent prices and were willing to ship. Haven't seen any pop up on Audiogon as of yet but I haven't been searching constantly either.
> 
> I was asking about the Quad and MM because I'm likely going to be getting a projector setup soon. I need a pair of speakers for it but, I want to keep cost under $1k/pair for now.


Its not that I don't like them, its just that they are kind of in a weird spot. They have all the same power requirements and considerations as their bigger counter parts, but they lack the same smooth and full body tone that their larger counter parts have. Placement also becomes a lot trickier, and you have to make sure that the bass of the sub couples with the room. And you have to make sure your amp even has a sub out. Its just a big mess. Considering that you can find used full size maggies just about everywhere for a few hundred bucks, I just fail to see the point of the mini maggies.

If you are going for a home theater type of deal, then I would probably look more at the martin logan motion 20s. I really REALLY like their tweeters, and they have enough bass to make anyone happy for movie watching. They also go on sale from time to time, and there are some coupons or something that can drive the price down to 1K for a pair.

Hell, if you are in a small room (something less than 15x15) even the motion 15s or the vanatoo t1s on some stands wouldn't be too bad either.


----------



## Shardnax

The room itself is bigger than 15'x15' but the listening and viewing area will definitely be within that. It's likely to turn into my main listening area as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> The room itself is bigger than 15'x15' but the listening and viewing area will definitely be within that. It's likely to turn into my main listening area as well.


Figure out if you want hi-fi or home theater.

Home theater needs a lot more bass to get the cinematic experience. Hi-fi is going to be bass light compared to home theater, but the mids and highs are taken into account.

If the room is bigger than 15x15, then I kind of go back to klipisch.


----------



## pez

The mid-fi range under $500 is a weird place. You have hidden gems like the T50RP (and it's 'sub'-models), the M50X and various others, but then you have the HD600, 650 and the Fostex TH-X00 (and it's various wood-tuned versions). If you're looking for the sound signature that the TH-X00 offers, you'll be hard pressed to find something else like it at less than 2x the price.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The mid-fi range under $500 is a weird place. You have hidden gems like the T50RP (and it's 'sub'-models), the M50X and various others, but then you have the HD600, 650 and the Fostex TH-X00 (and it's various wood-tuned versions). If you're looking for the sound signature that the TH-X00 offers, you'll be hard pressed to find something else like it at less than 2x the price.


Monolith M560 with XBR 500 earpads runs circles around T50RP. $40 more, really its cheaper because monoprice always has sales, not to mention you dont need a crazy amp to power it. my laptop on board powers it surprising well. I don't think I would include T50RP as mid-fi range.

I can't wait to get my hands on the M565 thats on pre-order.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Monolith M560 with XBR 500 earpads runs circles around T50RP. $40 more, really its cheaper because monoprice always has sales, not to mention you dont need a crazy amp to power it. my laptop on board powers it surprising well. I don't think I would include T50RP as mid-fi range.
> 
> I can't wait to get my hands on the M565 thats on pre-order.


I do need to edit my wording on that a bit, but IIRC, you haven't exactly had the proper amping to put the T50RP to it's full potential, yes?

I haven't heard the M560 of course, either, but the T50RP are a very different headphone on something like the Asgard 2 than when they are paired with the Fulla 2.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I do need to edit my wording on that a bit, but IIRC, you haven't exactly had the proper amping to put the T50RP to it's full potential, yes?
> 
> I haven't heard the M560 of course, either, but the T50RP are a very different headphone on something like the Asgard 2 than when they are paired with the Fulla 2.


I had Vali 2 with T50RP, Fulla 2 was not out when I had my T50RP and T20RP. Is Vali 2 powerful enough to tell the difference of which you speak?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I had Vali 2 with T50RP, Fulla 2 was not out when I had my T50RP and T20RP. Is Vali 2 powerful enough to tell the difference of which you speak?


The Vali 2 isn't an amp that I've heard, so I can't say, but just based on specs, there's a difference in that the Asgard 2 is pushing 1W per channel to something like the T50RP and the Vali 2 is not.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No.
> 
> No planar magnetic headphone is going to be easier to drive than the TH-X00.
> 
> Planars are weird because they are pretty easy to drive at higher frequencies, bit they require a lot more power at low frequencies. Dynamic heapdhones also need more power for lower frequencies, but its not nearly the same difference for planars.
> 
> Just trust me on this.
> 
> Portable + small low power amp = TH-X00 or used Denon AH-5000s (they are literally the same headphone).


Thanks, i will definitly aim TH-x00. Will try do audition 'em somewhere and compare to my m50x's. Rep+
Btw what is the differennce between different colours of th-x00?

But i also want to have some open-back headphones option to use at home, with decent soundstage and imaging, not bass-lite, but that could sound good with low power headphone amp. DT 880 32ohm?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Thanks, i will definitly aim TH-x00. Will try do audition 'em somewhere and compare to my m50x's. Rep+
> 
> But i also want to have some open-back headphones option to use at home, with decent soundstage and imaging, not bass-lite, but that could sound good with low power headphone amp. DT 880 32ohm?


The DT880 aren't bass-lite, but they're not a strong point of the headphone, either. It would be noticeably less bassy than the M50X. However, if using it for just gaming or non-bassy music, it wouldn't be a bad choice at all.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The DT880 aren't bass-lite, but they're not a strong point of the headphone, either. It would be noticeably less bassy than the M50X. However, if using it for just gaming or non-bassy music, it wouldn't be a bad choice at all.


Yeah, going to use open-backs for gaming mostly.

Are there any options of easy to drive open-backs with decent bass?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Yeah, going to use open-backs for gaming mostly.
> 
> Are there any options of easy to drive open-backs with decent bass?


The DT990 will be better on bass, but generally the 32 ohm version isn't highly recommended due to it supposedly sounding not as great as it's 250 and 600 ohm counterparts. Whether the average person would notice the difference without the equipment to do so...that's another story.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The DT990 will be better on bass, but generally the 32 ohm version isn't highly recommended due to it supposedly sounding not as great as it's 250 and 600 ohm counterparts. Whether the average person would notice the difference without the equipment to do so...that's another story.


What about powering HD650 with Dragonfly? That setup is in your signature


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> What about powering HD650 with Dragonfly? That setup is in your signature


Ah I didn't know if that was something you already owned or were contemplating. The setup works well enough and I can't say you won't enjoy it, but it was more of using what I had on hand to make due. Ideally, I will upgrade that system (wife's system) to something much better, but free is always easy.


----------



## khanmein

@pez Any DAC & amp recommendation for HD 558? Thanks.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @pez Any DAC & amp recommendation for HD 558? Thanks.


If you're driving this from your Z97 board, you really shouldn't need an amp/DAC for your setup. However, if you are set on a dedicated setup, you could start with something like the Fulla 2, or if working with a higher budget, the Magni+Modi or O2/ODAC.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you're driving this from your Z97 board, you really shouldn't need an amp/DAC for your setup. However, if you are set on a dedicated setup, you could start with something like the Fulla 2, or if working with a higher budget, the Magni+Modi or O2/ODAC.


FYI, I'm using H97 (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec) very basic. Thanks, I will start to save money for HD 650.


----------



## Alex132

I found my Magni amp actually improved the punchiness of the lows of my HD555


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> FYI, I'm using H97 (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec) very basic. Thanks, I will start to save money for HD 650.


If you are saving for HD650 than do not buy a Fulla 2, Fulla 2 does ok with a lot of headphones, but it makes the HD650 sound tinny and horrible. I recommend you get a Vali 2amp, and to save some money buy that new DAC that just hit massdrop for $79.99 free ship no tax. combine those two, and then save up for your HD650. thats the bes tbudget tri-fecta I think... but really for HD650 to sound great you need a high end amp, which is mainly what turned me off to that can.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> If you are saving for HD650 than do not buy a Fulla 2, Fulla 2 does ok with a lot of headphones, but it makes the HD650 sound tinny and horrible. I recommend you get a Vali 2amp, and to save some money buy that new DAC that just hit massdrop for $79.99 free ship no tax. combine those two, and then save up for your HD650. thats the bes tbudget tri-fecta I think... but really for HD650 to sound great you need a high end amp, which is mainly what turned me off to that can.


Do you mean "Grace Design Standard DAC" is good to buy? I personally don't like tube & I'm thinking about Magni 2 Uber.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Figure out if you want hi-fi or home theater.
> 
> Home theater needs a lot more bass to get the cinematic experience. Hi-fi is going to be bass light compared to home theater, but the mids and highs are taken into account.
> 
> If the room is bigger than 15x15, then I kind of go back to klipisch.


I already have, hi-fi, that's why I avoided referring to it as a home theater








. I've never been a fan of the house shaking bass thing.

Thoughts on this listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Heresy-HBR-Speaker-Set-in-Good-Shape-/322732623138?hash=item4b245d0522:gXsAAOSwytlZtZx5


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I already have, hi-fi, that's why I avoided referring to it as a home theater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I've never been a fan of the house shaking bass thing.
> 
> Thoughts on this listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Heresy-HBR-Speaker-Set-in-Good-Shape-/322732623138?hash=item4b245d0522:gXsAAOSwytlZtZx5


Looks good to me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Are the Heresy speakers only available used now, or is it just the price that's shocking when they're brand new? I'm also curious as to what makes you recommend them a decent amount tjj ^_^


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Looks good to me.


Internal shots look okay and the price seems alright?

Any suggestions on stands?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Are the Heresy speakers only available used now, or is it just the price that's shocking when they're brand new? I'm also curious as to what makes you recommend them a decent amount tjj ^_^


New the hereseys are 2K for a pair.

Why do I recommend them as much as I do?

Its because for a few hundred bucks, you can get some decent entry level horn speakers with a 12 inch woofer. They are extremely efficient at 99-100db so you need very little power to drive them, and they do a very good job of projecting sound and filling a larger room.

The other speakers that I recommend a lot are the Snell J3s and its kind of the same story. They are pretty darn efficient and therefore are more open to the type of amp you can use.

The only issue with the snells is that they don't fill larger rooms. Thats where the klipsch starts to shine.

I would also argue that the klipsch has a smoother mid range than the snells (which is saying something) but peakyer highs which can be dealt with in other ways.

But perhaps the biggest asset the klipsch speaker has is its imaging. I don't know of any speaker at the 500 dollar price point that can image better. Period. End of story.

The Achilles heel is their lack of bass. Now interestingly enough, the frequency response of the klipsch and the snells is identical as far as the bass goes. So that tells me there is a lot of untapped potential in the klipsch. A lot of people say that using 8 ohm speaker taps improved the bass dramatically. So there is probably some work that needs to be done to the crossover.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Internal shots look okay and the price seems alright?
> 
> Any suggestions on stands?


Yeah, looks fine.

The klipsch also dont need stands. They sit on the floor angled up a bit. You also want these fairly close to the wall btw.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> FYI, I'm using H97 (Realtek ALC892 Audio Codec) very basic. Thanks, I will start to save money for HD 650.


Yep. Eventually a DAC and amp will be a great addition to your setup, but the HD650 will make the more noticeable difference, first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I found my Magni amp actually improved the punchiness of the lows of my HD555


Coming from what, though? If you're talking about the board in your sig...then that's not surprising







.


----------



## caenlen

I really want to buy a dac/amp desktop again, my Fulla 1 just isn't cutting it, I miss the clarity of my Vali 2 / Modi 2 Uber setup. The thing is, for the same price... I can get better now, much better... if I were to buy a vali 2 and modi 2 uber again, it would cost me about same as these... especially since Schiit charges tax and massdrop does not.

I can't really afford, nor do I want to spend THAT much money, as I am not going high end for many years (and after several headphone conventions)... so...

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/xduoo-ta-10-balanced-headphone-dac-amp this or this is in my price range

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-cth-sdac-dac-amp

@pez can you look at the the amp sections for both? I think the CTH amp does 1 watt in each channel at 50 ohm, which means it matches Asgard 2 correct?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would genuinely buy a schiit speaker amp before border patrol.


That's quite the condemnation, coming from you Tjj.

By the by, any suggestions on a cheap speaker amp? All the info I can find on those SE500s I picked up awhile back say they were meant to run off speaker amps, of which I have none. (My "home theater" setup is a small 720p projector, a PS4 slim, and a UE Boom bluetooth speaker. Don't laugh, it works)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> New the hereseys are 2K for a pair.
> 
> Why do I recommend them as much as I do?
> 
> Its because for a few hundred bucks, you can get some decent entry level horn speakers with a 12 inch woofer. They are extremely efficient at 99-100db so you need very little power to drive them, and they do a very good job of projecting sound and filling a larger room.
> 
> The other speakers that I recommend a lot are the Snell J3s and its kind of the same story. They are pretty darn efficient and therefore are more open to the type of amp you can use.
> 
> The only issue with the snells is that they don't fill larger rooms. Thats where the klipsch starts to shine.
> 
> I would also argue that the klipsch has a smoother mid range than the snells (which is saying something) but peakyer highs which can be dealt with in other ways.
> 
> But perhaps the biggest asset the klipsch speaker has is its imaging. I don't know of any speaker at the 500 dollar price point that can image better. Period. End of story.
> 
> The Achilles heel is their lack of bass. Now interestingly enough, the frequency response of the klipsch and the snells is identical as far as the bass goes. So that tells me there is a lot of untapped potential in the klipsch. A lot of people say that using 8 ohm speaker taps improved the bass dramatically. So there is probably some work that needs to be done to the crossover.


Definitely glad to hear the expanded reasoning ^_^ I'd consider picking up a pair of them myself, but for the moment I'm stuck with headphones due to being in an old multi family building (aka apartment built in 1961), and the walls aren't really al lthst thick.

They're definitely gorgeous speakers though, and I've always had a soft spot for horn speakers. ^_^;;;


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, looks fine.
> 
> The klipsch also dont need stands. They sit on the floor angled up a bit. You also want these fairly close to the wall btw.


Thanks again.

Ended up going with a different listing due to feedback and being a hair cheaper.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Heresy-Pair-/152701643138?hash=item238dba2982:g:wYAAAOSwLaZZuF0k


----------



## JackCY

Too bad the BD DT 770 Pro 80 seems a tiny bit too large which ruins seal around ears. Sound is fine(ish) but comfort seems subpar on ears as well as fit for seal without making the headband thicker. They really need to improve the pads, angled, higher, memory foam so they fit and seal. What a shame, for this round cup design it's quite a must it seems. Isolation is fine probably better than the Senn HD 200 Master. Hard to say about sound, the DT 770 are changing and improving, weird really, most of it is IMHO because of fit and seal as the pad sloooowly deforms from the a bit to high clamp force. Can drive them from rear I/O or front panel audio no problem, front seems louder on both headphones probably is the one made for up to 600 Ohm, right now on the front port as I think I got the volume set right finally.

Any recommendations for a headphone that fits head smaller (in height) than minimum setting of the BD DT 770 Pro? And hopefully with better pads that fit for heads that aren't flat on the side as a pancake, ==> pads are deep, really deep and deform freely to fit around all the shapes behind ear, and headband that isn't a bit too strong? For how long BD has been making these, they still can't update the pads and clamping force? Damn.
And the cups have to rotate in both directions more than the DT 770, it's not enough on DT 770 to make a good fit and seal. HD 200 Master has harder crappy pads but they fit perfect around the ear when new and seal perfect even without deforming as cups can rotate enough in all directions.

Other requirements:

no amp needed, a PC soundcard (supposedly 600 Ohm max possible) needs to be able to drive them fine, DT 770 Pro 80 is at 1/3rd volume on front port that is louder than rear
it has bass, if it's open and it doesn't have bass I don't want it
up to around $200, the DT 770 Pro 80 was $140
comfort fit comfort seal comfort as said above, should not touch ear on the side nor edges = deeper pads than what seems common, around ear design but it has to adapt to shape of the head especially lower rear part of ear, should not be crushing my skull like a nut cracker
don't eat me alive for asking








Not placing any other restrictions. What ever sound it has it has, I will decide for myself if I like it or not.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Ended up going with a different listing due to feedback and being a hair cheaper.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Klipsch-Heresy-Pair-/152701643138?hash=item238dba2982:g:wYAAAOSwLaZZuF0k


Cool. Keep me up to date.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely glad to hear the expanded reasoning ^_^ I'd consider picking up a pair of them myself, but for the moment I'm stuck with headphones due to being in an old multi family building (aka apartment built in 1961), and the walls aren't really al lthst thick.
> 
> They're definitely gorgeous speakers though, and I've always had a soft spot for horn speakers. ^_^;;;


Get some quad ESL panels and some hanging carpets.

Great sound quality, no chance of bothering neighbors. 




Its spooky how directional they are. If you have a carpet or some sound absorber behind you and behind the speakers, then you could probably play your music at max volume and you wouldn't disturb anyone in your house let alone the neighbors.

You can get a used pair of ESL63s for 1500-2K and they will very likely retain or grow in value if you keep them in good shape.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's quite the condemnation, coming from you Tjj.
> 
> By the by, any suggestions on a cheap speaker amp? All the info I can find on those SE500s I picked up awhile back say they were meant to run off speaker amps, of which I have none. (My "home theater" setup is a small 720p projector, a PS4 slim, and a UE Boom bluetooth speaker. Don't laugh, it works)


Go to your local good will or thrift shop and look for any sort of cheap receiver with a reputable brand name.

50 bucks or less should get you something surprisingly decent.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Too bad the BD DT 770 Pro 80 seems a tiny bit too large which ruins seal around ears. Sound is fine(ish) but comfort seems subpar on ears as well as fit for seal without making the headband thicker. They really need to improve the pads, angled, higher, memory foam so they fit and seal. What a shame, for this round cup design it's quite a must it seems. Isolation is fine probably better than the Senn HD 200 Master. Hard to say about sound, the DT 770 are changing and improving, weird really, most of it is IMHO because of fit and seal as the pad sloooowly deforms from the a bit to high clamp force. Can drive them from rear I/O or front panel audio no problem, front seems louder on both headphones probably is the one made for up to 600 Ohm, right now on the front port as I think I got the volume set right finally.
> 
> Any recommendations for a headphone that fits head smaller (in height) than minimum setting of the BD DT 770 Pro? And hopefully with better pads that fit for heads that aren't flat on the side as a pancake, ==> pads are deep, really deep and deform freely to fit around all the shapes behind ear, and headband that isn't a bit too strong? For how long BD has been making these, they still can't update the pads and clamping force? Damn.
> And the cups have to rotate in both directions more than the DT 770, it's not enough on DT 770 to make a good fit and seal. HD 200 Master has harder crappy pads but they fit perfect around the ear when new and seal perfect even without deforming as cups can rotate enough in all directions.
> 
> Other requirements:
> 
> no amp needed, a PC soundcard (supposedly 600 Ohm max possible) needs to be able to drive them fine, DT 770 Pro 80 is at 1/3rd volume on front port that is louder than rear
> it has bass, if it's open and it doesn't have bass I don't want it
> up to around $200, the DT 770 Pro 80 was $140
> comfort fit comfort seal comfort as said above, should not touch ear on the side nor edges = deeper pads than what seems common, around ear design but it has to adapt to shape of the head especially lower rear part of ear, should not be crushing my skull like a nut cracker
> don't eat me alive for asking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not placing any other restrictions. What ever sound it has it has, I will decide for myself if I like it or not.


I'm confused. Did you get the DT770 with leather or velour pads? I don't think I've literally ever seen anyone complain about the comfort of the DT lineup. It might be worth it to give it some break-in time, but they're some of the lightest and comfiest headphones there are. Unless you're wearing glasses and they're clamping too much, I'm a bit perplexed.

In the grand scheme of things, I would suggest you could try some alternative pads (velour if you have leather or vice versa) and then I think the M50X might be a good alternative.


----------



## Leopanda

Audioquest Beetle DAC. Thoughts?


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I'm confused. Did you get the DT770 with leather or velour pads? I don't think I've literally ever seen anyone complain about the comfort of the DT lineup. It might be worth it to give it some break-in time, but they're some of the lightest and comfiest headphones there are. Unless you're wearing glasses and they're clamping too much, I'm a bit perplexed.
> 
> In the grand scheme of things, I would suggest you could try some alternative pads (velour if you have leather or vice versa) and then I think the M50X might be a good alternative.


I agree with you Pez. I have the 770 Pro - 80Ohms with the velour pads, and I believe the seal is great, and very comfortable without glasses.

I'd like to see some more information from @JackCY, when you get the chance.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I agree with you Pez. I have the 770 Pro - 80Ohms with the velour pads, and I believe the seal is great, and very comfortable without glasses.
> 
> I'd like to see some more information from @JackCY, when you get the chance.


800 ohms, DAAAAANG SON, gimme some of that tight driver bb mmmm beyer is more tight than I ever expected...


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I agree with you Pez. I have the 770 Pro - 80 Ohms with the velour pads, and I believe the seal is great, and very comfortable without glasses.
> 
> I'd like to see some more information from @JackCY, when you get the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 800 ohms, DAAAAANG SON, gimme some of that tight driver bb mmmm beyer is more tight than I ever expected...
Click to expand...

.... Welp, I guess I am living up to my title..


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I agree with you Pez. I have the 770 Pro - 80Ohms with the velour pads, and I believe the seal is great, and very comfortable without glasses.
> 
> I'd like to see some more information from @JackCY, when you get the chance.


Until I saw your last post that confirmed it was a typo, I was going to jokingly ask if you needed a small nuclear reactor to drive that thing.


----------



## Shardnax

Anyone have any experience with Antelope Audio DACs?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with Antelope Audio DACs?


You mean the ones that cost 5K because they have mega over sampling dacs in them?


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 800 ohms, DAAAAANG SON, gimme some of that tight driver bb mmmm beyer is more tight than I ever expected...


...if they existed, i can imagine amount of wiggle in da bass.
like seriously fat person on dancefloor


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You mean the ones that cost 5K because they have mega over sampling dacs in them?


They all oversample? The Zodiac Platinum is the only one I've seen mention it.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> 800 ohms, DAAAAANG SON, gimme some of that tight driver bb mmmm beyer is more tight than I ever expected...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...if they existed, i can imagine amount of wiggle in da bass.
> like seriously fat person on dancefloor
Click to expand...

I was searching through this thread, as I thought I saw somewhere where someone post a massive tube that pulls ~2000W or something








Couldn't find the post though..


----------



## caenlen

massdrop at it again, TJJANGEL better come through otherwise I am buying this, Kappa / lulz


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> massdrop at it again, TJJANGEL better come through otherwise I am buying this, Kappa / lulz


lol, ordering today.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> They all oversample? The Zodiac Platinum is the only one I've seen mention it.


The platinum is the only one listed on their site.

The bottom line is I think I have heard some of their stuff at an audio show and wasn't all that impressed nor was I disappointed. It was just meh.

Most things in the audio world are meh.


----------



## Alex132

Could a slight dent/indent in a headphone speaker diaphragm cause rattling at low freq?


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I was searching through this thread, as I thought I saw somewhere where someone post a massive tube that pulls ~2000W or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't find the post though..


http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/37920#post_26318669
this one ?
i knew somebody would be interested in amp, which has >80 000W at IDLE








Magnificent taste i admit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/512436/official-ocn-headphones-and-earphones-club/37920#post_26318669
> this one ?
> i knew somebody would be interested in amp, which has >80 000W at IDLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnificent taste i admit.


Nah. Instead of high power output, what about a high power sink?

26>VT-25 > IT > 300b > 845

The room would get nice and toasty.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The platinum is the only one listed on their site.
> 
> The bottom line is I think I have heard some of their stuff at an audio show and wasn't all that impressed nor was I disappointed. It was just meh.
> 
> Most things in the audio world are meh.


There were three others in the line, Z, +, Gold, and none of them mention it. Reviews made it sound like it was X in X out.

I'm not looking to buy anything now but, preliminary poking around never hurts.

Heresys got here today and BJC cables will be here on Monday







. I'm stunned with how fast they got here.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The room would get nice and toasty.


winter is coming... you can put it to good use


----------



## caenlen

Focal Elear on sale new no tax $699... man not going to lie, if that said $599 i seriously might have gone for it. i know its only 100 bucks but meh, thats a long term headphone and i just dont think i could ever spend more than that, EVER on a headphone lol.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1638260/focal-elear-headphones-for-699-with-full-sized-headphone-trade-in-300-trade-in/0_20#post_26344457

*Anyone want to go halvies? each person gets to keep it in 4 month intervals, or every 6 months to save on shipping costs back and forth to eachother, $350 a piece*







smoke free homes need only apply


----------



## Wishmaker

Heartbroken ...



That moment when you get a good deal on the UTOPIAS and cannot buy them because only US









Sadly, 3000 euros to an OCN-er i do not know is not an option for me


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> Heartbroken ...
> 
> 
> 
> That moment when you get a good deal on the UTOPIAS and cannot buy them because only US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, 3000 euros to an OCN-er i do not know is not an option for me


You would be better off with the $699 Elears and then putting Utopia earpads on them, I heard that makes the Elear sound very close the Utopia at 1/3 the cost. man if it was 599 i would do it, not even kidding. i just cant wrap my head around anythign more than 600 bucks though LOL


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> You would be better off with the $699 Elears and then putting Utopia earpads on them, I heard that makes the Elear sound very close the Utopia at 1/3 the cost. man if it was 599 i would do it, not even kidding. i just cant wrap my head around anythign more than 600 bucks though LOL


I can say I am quite versed in Focal products.
I have listened to their cans and speakers, proof that I have the top of the line Aria ones in my Living Room, powered by a 3000 euro hybrid DAC.

While the other products were close, they did not have the "Push" my current speakers have.

The THD, Frequency response, as well as the Loudspeaker Material differs from Utopia to Elear. Adding the UTOPIA pads will keep it where it is at 1/3 of the price and without the 'push' i want when it comes to the sound.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> I can say I am quite versed in Focal products.
> I have listened to their cans and speakers, proof that I have the top of the line Aria ones in my Living Room, powered by a 3000 euro hybrid DAC.
> 
> While the other products were close, they did not have the "Push" my current speakers have.
> 
> The THD, Frequency response, as well as the Loudspeaker Material differs from Utopia to Elear. Adding the UTOPIA pads will keep it where it is at 1/3 of the price and without the 'push' i want when it comes to the sound.


wow, well i was just going off a head fi post i had read, so lol yeah i believe you mate.

what do you do for a living that has you making so much money? maybe i need to set my sights higher than being just a high school teacher LOL


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> wow, well i was just going off a head fi post i had read, so lol yeah i believe you mate.
> 
> what do you do for a living that has you making so much money? maybe i need to set my sights higher than being just a high school teacher LOL


I work as an auditor for a Swedish Bank as well as have close consulting ties with the European Investment Bank and the European Commission. In addition I make sure to spend only what I need and save the rest for my hobbies. Due some cost constrains, I could not upgrade my computers or get the Focal Utopias until now. Sadly the deal is US only and if I run the numbers on my living room audio i am gonna cry when I see the final amount









On a closing note, I saved quite a bit for my NAD+Focal+Rega set up. I still have a few bits and pieces but so far the bills add up to 13500 EUR. It is an ongoing project. *cry, until i turn them on and then ask myself how I stayed with my Denon cans for so long! *

You can of course make money as University Professor with proper Tenure and working for a national statistics office someplace. That was my original plan but life gave me a slap in the face when someone close to me had major health issues and had to drop that plan.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Focal Elear on sale new no tax $699... man not going to lie, if that said $599 i seriously might have gone for it. i know its only 100 bucks but meh, thats a long term headphone and i just dont think i could ever spend more than that, EVER on a headphone lol.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1638260/focal-elear-headphones-for-699-with-full-sized-headphone-trade-in-300-trade-in/0_20#post_26344457
> 
> *Anyone want to go halvies? each person gets to keep it in 4 month intervals, or every 6 months to save on shipping costs back and forth to eachother, $350 a piece*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smoke free homes need only apply


Not worth.

Mark my words, they will have a V2 of both the utopias and the Elars. They simply are not good enough to be worth their sale price.

If you could mod the utopias to sound more natural, then I would be willing to spend up to 1500 bucks for a pair and keep them on my wall. But the sound stage is so strange. Its kind of like listening to music in a big field or something.

If they could actually shrink the sound stage, tone down the highs, and warm up the midbass a little and sell them for ~1500 bucks, they would completely change the headphone game forever.

The Elars are just a waste of time. I don't care what ear pads you use. You would be better off trying to warm up the sound of the HD700s than you would trying to fix the elar's issues.


----------



## ZhopkaPopka

Hi. My Steelseries V2 died today so i need new one. Im willing to spend up to 100 euro.

I don't have a dedicated sound card, only integrated in MOBO (MSI Tomohawk Z270).

Should i buy Headset with integrated soundcard (USB)? Or better to go with standard 3.5 headset? What is better in my case?

Currently thinking about:

1) Hyper X Cloud II
2) Sennheiser GSP 350

Maybe any other recommendations?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Could a slight dent/indent in a headphone speaker diaphragm cause rattling at low freq?


Is this in regards to the HD650?

If so, hold it up to some light and look for small hairs stuck between the outer grills and the drivers as well as the inner filter and drivers. Had that issue several times from short hairs getting stuck in the filter.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZhopkaPopka*
> 
> Hi. My Steelseries V2 died today so i need new one. Im willing to spend up to 100 euro.
> 
> I don't have a dedicated sound card, only integrated in MOBO (MSI Tomohawk Z270).
> 
> Should i buy Headset with integrated soundcard (USB)? Or better to go with standard 3.5 headset? What is better in my case?
> 
> Currently thinking about:
> 
> 1) Hyper X Cloud II
> 2) Sennheiser GSP 350
> 
> Maybe any other recommendations?


buy the cloud revolution
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this in regards to the HD650?
> 
> If so, hold it up to some light and look for small hairs stuck between the outer grills and the drivers as well as the inner filter and drivers. Had that issue several times from short hairs getting stuck in the filter.


It is a common problem with the Beyerdynamic T90 as well









@pez I may be getting some Fostex TX-X00, regular edition like yours. A guy on head-fi wants my Fulla 1, and Monolith M560, plus 50 Euro

pretty good deal really since i don't need my fulla anymore anyway since TJJ is hookin me up, only issue left now is the DAC. im going to make this deal though, be cool to hear the TH-X00 on a nice amp


----------



## pez

So you're finally realizing again that the TH-X00 is the best headphone again, right?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> So you're finally realizing again that the TH-X00 is the best headphone again, right?


No, it is just too good a deal to pass up. I need a headphone with a wide soundstage and great imaging because that is what I enjoy the most, but would be nice to get TH-X00 on such a solid trade in my favor for my EDM/rap/dance can.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> No, it is just too good a deal to pass up. I need a headphone with a wide soundstage and great imaging because that is what I enjoy the most, but would be nice to get TH-X00 on such a solid trade in my favor for my EDM/rap/dance can.


It's a great all-rounder, and much like the HD650 (even though they have different sounds), they do great with just about everything you throw at them.

Hell, I'd recommend the T50RP more often if they were easier to drive by something that didn't cost multiples of it's pricepoint.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hell, I'd recommend the T50RP more often if they were easier to drive by something that didn't cost multiples of it's pricepoint.


I've been on the fence about the T50RP for quite awhile. Powering it isn't an issue, I'm pretty sure my Torpedo has the oompf for it, I just have 3 other headphones waiting for mods, can't justify adding a 4th to the backlog.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I've also been on the fence about the T50RP's. Tempting, especially out if curiosity, but I'm also supposed to be responsible with our spare cash


----------



## caenlen

schiit magni 3 announced. rofl. i predicted the 3 line was coming!!!! none of you believed me!!!! eat!!!

it!!!!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/page-1629#post-13732030









http://www.schiit.com/products/magni-3

can someone explain to me what the point of a pre-amp is? like why would a amp as powerful as magni 3 need another amp? im not understanding something... someone educate me please!!!


----------



## silvrr

Think of pre-amp as volume control in this case. It supply an out put before the amp to use with power speakers or other items you want volume control for.

The sys is a pre-amp also.

http://www.schiit.com/products/sys


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Think of pre-amp as volume control in this case. It supply an out put before the amp to use with power speakers or other items you want volume control for.
> 
> The sys is a pre-amp also.
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/sys


so its just a volume knob for powered monitors is all its for? lol weird...

anyways Asgard 3 is coming too


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so its just a volume knob for powered monitors is all its for? lol weird...
> 
> anyways Asgard 3 is coming too


Depends on how you interpret this post but, to me it doesn't look like Asgard 3 is coming

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/page-1630#post-13732301
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so its just a volume knob for powered monitors is all its for? lol weird...


Could also go to an amp connected to non powered speakers.


----------



## caenlen

oh sweet mama ~

magni 3 board


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this in regards to the HD650?
> 
> If so, hold it up to some light and look for small hairs stuck between the outer grills and the drivers as well as the inner filter and drivers. Had that issue several times from short hairs getting stuck in the filter.


@Alex132, I had a similar issue with my HD650s. I disassembled the headphones, carefully picked out any hair or debris I found and still had a problem with rattling or buzzing at low frequencies. After some experiments I found the issue was actually the way that the pads fit into the hesdphone. Pushing them into the headband channel 100% resulted in the buzzing but pulling them out slightly made a snug fit and the buzzing is gone. Hope this helps







.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've been on the fence about the T50RP for quite awhile. Powering it isn't an issue, I'm pretty sure my Torpedo has the oompf for it, I just have 3 other headphones waiting for mods, can't justify adding a 4th to the backlog.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I've also been on the fence about the T50RP's. Tempting, especially out if curiosity, but I'm also supposed to be responsible with our spare cash


Yeah, it's a 50 ohm headphone, but it just needs a lot of power to really bring out the bass in them. However, that Torpedo amp does seem like it'll do the trick







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> schiit magni 3 announced. rofl. i predicted the 3 line was coming!!!! none of you believed me!!!! eat!!!
> 
> it!!!!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/schiit-happened-the-story-of-the-worlds-most-improbable-start-up.701900/page-1629#post-13732030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/magni-3
> 
> can someone explain to me what the point of a pre-amp is? like why would a amp as powerful as magni 3 need another amp? im not understanding something... someone educate me please!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> so its just a volume knob for powered monitors is all its for? lol weird...
> 
> anyways Asgard 3 is coming too


Has an Asgard 3 actually been announced? The Magni 3 seems like something that essentially obsoletes the Asgard 2 based depending on how it sounds.

The Magni 3 puts out quite a lot of power to the point I want to get one for my work setup...I'm just apprehensive about it carrying that signature 'Magni' sound.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's a 50 ohm headphone, but it just needs a lot of power to really bring out the bass in them. However, that Torpedo amp does seem like it'll do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Has an Asgard 3 actually been announced? The Magni 3 seems like something that essentially obsoletes the Asgard 2 based depending on how it sounds.
> 
> The Magni 3 puts out quite a lot of power to the point I want to get one for my work setup...I'm just apprehensive about it carrying that signature 'Magni' sound.


Well, I'd still be tempted by them, as I'm curious as all sin about planar headphones. My current amp does put out a decent amount of power. New version does 1800mW, and I think my version did something like 1600mW if so desired at 50 Ohms. Just a case of having the spare cash to try out a $180ish CAD pair of headphones, or wait for the MassDrop version to come out again and actually have the cash on hand to buy a pair (or two).

As for the Magni 3, I'm glad to hear they've done some more work and it might not hold the same tone as before, but yeah... Looks like at the moment the Asgard 3 won't be happening for a while.... Not that I mind, given how happy I am with my current amp, although I keep being tempted by the couple of extra features the NFB-28 series has (or the R2R series), as it would be nice that if I'm spending the extra cash to get my paws on that lovely relay volume controls..

For some strange reason I'm curious as to what some of you guys (especially @Tjj226 Angel'a critical eyes) would think of the Audio-GD R2R 2 ( http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R2/R2R2EN.htm ) paired with the C2 ( http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/C22015/C22015EN.htm )... Seems tempting at the $1k-ish USD mark. No idea how I'd have it clear my monitors, but... Why is it so tempting 

EDIT: I'm also re-contemplating the Gustard A20H that I'd had my eyes on for so long... Don't hear too many complaints about it, compared to some of the initial R2R dacs Audio-GD came out with (some absolutely brutal words over on SBAF regarding the S19, for example)

EDIT2: The A20H also apparently will play "well" with IEM's too... Aka has a very low noise floor. Too many options, lol

EDIT3: Oh no... Oh no oh noooooooooo... Gustard FINALLY came out with the H20? But of course the chassis isn't the same size as their X20


----------



## pez

Speaking of which, I forgot how quickly October was coming up. The Massdrop T-X0 should be here within the next 3-4 weeks it seems. I'm pretty excited for them as I've found the final 'configuration' that I like the T50RPs in.

I'd probably have pulled the trigger on the Magni 3 already if I hadn't just bought a new pair of glasses yesterday







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Speaking of which, I forgot how quickly October was coming up. The Massdrop T-X0 should be here within the next 3-4 weeks it seems. I'm pretty excited for them as I've found the final 'configuration' that I like the T50RPs in.
> 
> I'd probably have pulled the trigger on the Magni 3 already if I hadn't just bought a new pair of glasses yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sweet, can't wait to read your thoughts on them because they really are tempting to sign up for I nth near future... Although I really need to update my own glasses, it's been a few years (main glasses six years, sunglasses (which some argue are my mains because I "always wear them") are five and a half now)...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, I'd still be tempted by them, as I'm curious as all sin about planar headphones. My current amp does put out a decent amount of power. New version does 1800mW, and I think my version did something like 1600mW if so desired at 50 Ohms. Just a case of having the spare cash to try out a $180ish CAD pair of headphones, or wait for the MassDrop version to come out again and actually have the cash on hand to buy a pair (or two).
> 
> As for the Magni 3, I'm glad to hear they've done some more work and it might not hold the same tone as before, but yeah... Looks like at the moment the Asgard 3 won't be happening for a while.... Not that I mind, given how happy I am with my current amp, although I keep being tempted by the couple of extra features the NFB-28 series has (or the R2R series), as it would be nice that if I'm spending the extra cash to get my paws on that lovely relay volume controls..
> 
> For some strange reason I'm curious as to what some of you guys (especially @Tjj226 Angel'a critical eyes) would think of the Audio-GD R2R 2 ( http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R2/R2R2EN.htm ) paired with the C2 ( http://www.audio-gd.com/Pro/Headphoneamp/C22015/C22015EN.htm )... Seems tempting at the $1k-ish USD mark. No idea how I'd have it clear my monitors, but... Why is it so tempting


First and foremost, I have not heard that dac. I think I have said this before, but I just want to make sure that you understand that my thoughts are pure speculation.

The only thing that makes me squirm a little about that dac is the price. 700 bucks without shipping. I am gonna say that its 750 with shipping.

You are talking about something that cost 200 bucks more than the jolida, and 100 bucks more than a used timbre TT-1. Or better yet, it costs several hundred dollars more than a jolida 2 with upgraded output capacitors and a very nice set of tubes.

Now thats some really really stiff competition. If it weren't for the R2R dac chip, I would almost certainly tell you to look at other things. But darn, that R2R dac is very interesting.

The amp is what ever. Part of the reason I like tubes so much is that their circuits are simple and pretty darn linear. You have your potentiometer, a preamp tube, a capacitor, a power tube, and a transformer.

This thing looks like it runs the audio through quite a few resistors and other passive components which kind of makes my eye twitch. However they say all the right things. Class A, fully discrete, no negative feedback, and they have a fet input buffer that lookssssss......interesting???

They claim they added the input buffer to work well with crappy dacs, but why not get a proper dac? They sell dacs, so why not say to get a low output impedance dac like one of their own. Why add a whole nother thing a majig in the audio path?.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sweet, can't wait to read your thoughts on them because they really are tempting to sign up for I nth near future... Although I really need to update my own glasses, it's been a few years (main glasses six years, sunglasses (which some argue are my mains because I "always wear them") are five and a half now)...


Yep! And don't forget that the lesser (i.e. whichever one I like the least) will be going up as a Winter Holidays Freebie this year







. The baseline is already a great headphone, so I think it'll be a win-win situation either way.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Could a slight dent/indent in a headphone speaker diaphragm cause rattling at low freq?
> 
> 
> 
> Is this in regards to the HD650?
> 
> If so, hold it up to some light and look for small hairs stuck between the outer grills and the drivers as well as the inner filter and drivers. Had that issue several times from short hairs getting stuck in the filter.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Is this in regards to the HD650?
> 
> If so, hold it up to some light and look for small hairs stuck between the outer grills and the drivers as well as the inner filter and drivers. Had that issue several times from short hairs getting stuck in the filter.
> 
> 
> 
> @Alex132, I had a similar issue with my HD650s. I disassembled the headphones, carefully picked out any hair or debris I found and still had a problem with rattling or buzzing at low frequencies. After some experiments I found the issue was actually the way that the pads fit into the hesdphone. Pushing them into the headband channel 100% resulted in the buzzing but pulling them out slightly made a snug fit and the buzzing is gone. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Thanks. I'll try this. They're new pads and foam - so shouldn't have that. It's very sporadic and not that annoying as I've lived with it for years


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, it's a 50 ohm headphone, but it just needs a lot of power to really bring out the bass in them. However, that Torpedo amp does seem like it'll do the trick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Has an Asgard 3 actually been announced? The Magni 3 seems like something that essentially obsoletes the Asgard 2 based depending on how it sounds.
> 
> The Magni 3 puts out quite a lot of power to the point I want to get one for my work setup...I'm just apprehensive about it carrying that signature 'Magni' sound.


It doesn't have any Magni sound at all, it is a completely new design from the ground up based off Schiit Vidar speaker amp topology, they tried to make it Class A, didn't work out, but it still sounded amazing, so they decided to scale it down a notch more and just make it Magni 3. It is basically Asgard 3 non-Class A version.

I already ordered mine, it will hold its re-sale value easily enough. I am going to compare it side by side to TJJ Amp, I imagine I will love both and for different songs to boot. Can't beat $99 imo. one tube amp and one solid state i think is a great combo for anyones complete setup, as they both offer such different flavors.

if anyone knows what I should do for a DAC let me know, going to try to find a cheap Modi 2 Uber on head-fi, Modi Multibit never impressed me and I am not sure I trust the Grace Design SDAC... meh


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It doesn't have any Magni sound at all


I didn't realize anyone had heard it yet, did you see a review already?


----------



## caenlen

sweet, I just bought a Modi 2 DAC for $65 shipped and it included the little PYST rca cables so I can have a proper schiit stack
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I didn't realize anyone had heard it yet, did you see a review already?


If you read Jason's first post announcing the Magni 3, he explains all of this, it all started with Schiit Vidar, then he had an idea for Asgard 3 based on it, that idea failed because people said it didn't sound like Class A, but he said it still sounded amazing so he made it Magni 3.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

That upcoming O2 amp from Massdrop with the Grace DAC looks very interesting.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That upcoming O2 amp from Massdrop with the Grace DAC looks very interesting.


Better off with Magni 3 and buying the DAC seperate, only $30 more.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> sweet, I just bought a Modi 2 DAC for $65 shipped and it included the little PYST rca cables so I can have a proper schiit stack
> If you read Jason's first post announcing the Magni 3, he explains all of this, it all started with Schiit Vidar, then he had an idea for Asgard 3 based on it, that idea failed because people said it didn't sound like Class A, but he said it still sounded amazing so he made it Magni 3.


I really don't think one should state something actually sounds different based on the manufactures discussion on development and topology. You can have class A amps that sound bad and Class AB amps that sound bad. Also keep in mind that that thread on head-fi is all a marketing piece.

To me this is like a research paper saying development in treatment has taken a small step forward in a cure for cancer. Then someone reports it as "Researchers have found cure for cancer!" Taken out of context and just because someone says it doesn't mean it true.

You really need to get a string of reviews from different sources (not all head-fi, SBAF, etc.) that point to common factors. When you don't follow some basic rules we get the hype train.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Better off with Magni 3 and buying the DAC seperate, only $30 more.


Dear lord, please stop. You are recommending a product you haven't heard and there are no reviews on.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Dear lord, please stop. You are recommending a product you haven't heard and there are no reviews on.


I'm confident it sounds fine based on Schiit's history. Also if it doesn't, I'm looking at what, losing $20 on re-sale value? meh.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I'm confident it sounds fine based on Schiit's history. Also if it doesn't, I'm looking at what, losing $20 on re-sale value? meh.


You missed the key point in that post. You _recommended_ someone else buy the Magni 3. You basically said buy this other thing that I have never heard and there are no reviews on, also spend $30.00 more on it.

Schiit does have a pretty good reputation, however, there are some of there products I wouldn't recommend based on their sound signatures. If the Magni 3 sounds like the Jot, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with treble sensitivity for example.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> You missed the key point in that post. You _recommended_ someone else buy the Magni 3. You basically said buy this other thing that I have never heard and there are no reviews on, also spend $30.00 more on it.
> 
> Schiit does have a pretty good reputation, however, there are some of there products I wouldn't recommend based on their sound signatures. If the Magni 3 sounds like the Jot, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone with treble sensitivity for example.


Fair enough, I should not have recommended it, I was caught up in the hype not going to lie. It is such much power from a respected company is all at a good price to boot. Also, logic dictates in my head that it has to sound similar or better to Magni 2 Uber otherwise they would not discontinue it... but you are right, I should have waited for reviews, etc... and I also admit I have a bad habit of joining hype trains (especially on budget gear)... lol my apologies everyone.

@silvrr can you recommend me a DAC at under $100 or should I use use PC mobo realtek? I read that DAC's under $100 really are not worth anyones time or money... not sure though, because I'd have to have a nice amp from TJJ and a Magni 3 and not be using a cheap DAC as well, even if it is only slightly better than mobo...


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Fair enough, I should not have recommended it, I was caught up in the hype not going to lie. It is such much power from a respected company is all at a good price to boot. Also, logic dictates in my head that it has to sound similar or better to Magni 2 Uber otherwise they would not discontinue it... but you are right, I should have waited for reviews, etc... and I also admit I have a bad habit of joining hype trains (especially on budget gear)... lol my apologies everyone.
> 
> @silvrr can you recommend me a DAC at under $100 or should I use use PC mobo realtek? I read that DAC's under $100 really are not worth anyones time or money... not sure though, because I'd have to have a nice amp from TJJ and a Magni 3 and not be using a cheap DAC as well, even if it is only slightly better than mobo...


Stick with the modi 2 you just bought. Listen to it. Listen to other gear. Find out what you don't like (if anything) about the modi 2. Once you know what the modi 2 lacks for you (again if anything) source out a DAC that provides it by listening and comparing.

I think Ive said this a number of times to you but will repeat it again. Go to a meet, a shop or listen to friends gear. Slow down and do good comparisons. You don't have to listen to gear that you think is better than yours either. If you listen to a DAC that reproduces bass more to your liking than the modi 2 it will give you a data point. Keep doing this and you will have a pretty good idea of what you want in your next DAC.

Switching a lot is expensive in the long run. That $20 here or there and shipping costs really add up over time.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Stick with the modi 2 you just bought. Listen to it. Listen to other gear. Find out what you don't like (if anything) about the modi 2. Once you know what the modi 2 lacks for you (again if anything) source out a DAC that provides it by listening and comparing.
> 
> I think Ive said this a number of times to you but will repeat it again. Go to a meet, a shop or listen to friends gear. Slow down and do good comparisons. You don't have to listen to gear that you think is better than yours either. If you listen to a DAC that reproduces bass more to your liking than the modi 2 it will give you a data point. Keep doing this and you will have a pretty good idea of what you want in your next DAC.
> 
> Switching a lot is expensive in the long run. That $20 here or there and shipping costs really add up over time.


Yes I know it adds up, and I already have my plan in place, which I have not deviated from for awhile, 6 months now I think, Magni 3 was my first cave in a long long time, lol.

I have every intention of going to meets before I ever go above budget... however, I won't need a mobile Fulla 1 much longer... I literally have no dac or amp... so I mean i want a super budget setup that gives me nice bang for buck (until I get around to going to head fi meets), and I don't regret losing the $20 here and there, probably lost $300-700 in total over last 4-5 years... well 6 years if you count my Audio Technica ATH-AD700 (pink version) days. That is a lot of years, and I learned a lot of lessons that I can apply to not only audio stuff, but a lot of stuff in my life in how I spend my money, etc. I assure you, most of my peer group is much worse than me with their money







It blows my mind how many people choose to live paycheck to paycheck while still buying quite a large amount of alcohol and/or cigarettes lol... seeing as how I do neither of those things... well its safe to say I think I have a bright future and can afford a few $20 mistakes here and there, Magni 3 might be one, but oh well, its fun and I am getting so much better at my impulse buys in the audio world, so im quite proud of myself really









side note: I currently have a stable of 4-5 cans that will be staying in my permanent collection, so it is indeed worth it to me to invest in a desktop dac/amp budget setup until I start going to meets, etc etc.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> First and foremost, I have not heard that dac. I think I have said this before, but I just want to make sure that you understand that my thoughts are pure speculation.
> 
> The only thing that makes me squirm a little about that dac is the price. 700 bucks without shipping. I am gonna say that its 750 with shipping.
> 
> You are talking about something that cost 200 bucks more than the jolida, and 100 bucks more than a used timbre TT-1. Or better yet, it costs several hundred dollars more than a jolida 2 with upgraded output capacitors and a very nice set of tubes.
> 
> Now thats some really really stiff competition. If it weren't for the R2R dac chip, I would almost certainly tell you to look at other things. But darn, that R2R dac is very interesting.
> 
> The amp is what ever. Part of the reason I like tubes so much is that their circuits are simple and pretty darn linear. You have your potentiometer, a preamp tube, a capacitor, a power tube, and a transformer.
> 
> This thing looks like it runs the audio through quite a few resistors and other passive components which kind of makes my eye twitch. However they say all the right things. Class A, fully discrete, no negative feedback, and they have a fet input buffer that lookssssss......interesting???
> 
> They claim they added the input buffer to work well with crappy dacs, but why not get a proper dac? They sell dacs, so why not say to get a low output impedance dac like one of their own. Why add a whole nother thing a majig in the audio path?.


Nothing wrong with speculation, especially since you have a knack for taking a look at things with a different view. ^_^

I think the wisest option for me right now is to just stick with what I have, since it works, and I'm happy with it. I could then spend the cash (I don't have atm







) on trying out some entry level planar, since I want a nice pair of closed back headphones that aren't the M50X's.

Ill also say this is where Caenlen would remind me I always had my eye set on the Gustard A20H and why don't I look at that, especially since you can actually use IEM's with it...









That and I'm fairly certain I wouldn't be able to fit that large of a stack on my desk anyways, simply because in the near-ish future I'll be losing even more desk space (upgrading from three single monitor arms to the WSGF Mini 3+1,and going from 2x 21.5" and 1x 22" monitors up to a 3+1 setup comprised of 27" displays), aaaand I might actually be tempted to get Native Instriments' v2 of their Kontrol keyboards, plus I've had my eyes on the Ableton Push 2,etc etc....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yep! And don't forget that the lesser (i.e. whichever one I like the least) will be going up as a Winter Holidays Freebie this year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The baseline is already a great headphone, so I think it'll be a win-win situation either way.


Oh right, I had totally forgotten you were planning on doing a giveaway of one of them!

I do have to ask... Do you feel the base level, unmodded T50RP's would be worth giving a go to, specifically for seeing if I would like what a planar headphone can bring to the table?


----------



## GHADthc

I'm considering a quantum leap in upgrade from my current headphones, to some MrSpeaker Ether C Flow's.

I am also considering pairing them with a Creative X7...would I be doing the cans an injustice? I'm planning on using them for gaming, music of all kinds and movies, as I've heard the Flow is a bit of a master of all, so I'm looking for that end game early.

I'm on the fence, as it's a lot of dollerydoo's, please talk me in or out of it OCN.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I'm on the fence, as it's a lot of dollerydoo's, please talk me in or out of it OCN.


What are your current headphones? What do you like and what don't you like about them. What is causing you to upgrade? I had the Ether Cs for awhile and have had some extended time with the Flows (both C and non C) so happy to answer any questions.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What are your current headphones? What do you like and what don't you like about them. What is causing you to upgrade? I had the Ether Cs for awhile and have had some extended time with the Flows (both C and non C) so happy to answer any questions.


I can't quite remember... Why did you wind up letting go of the Ethers again?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I can't quite remember... Why did you wind up letting go of the Ethers again?


Sound signature and performance vs. price.


----------



## GHADthc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What are your current headphones? What do you like and what don't you like about them. What is causing you to upgrade? I had the Ether Cs for awhile and have had some extended time with the Flows (both C and non C) so happy to answer any questions.


Currently using some AT ATH-A900X's, previously had DT-770 Pro 250ohms paired with an Aune X1. Not really feeling these anymore, mids and highs are sort of drowned out by the lows, and the sound stage isn't doing it for me anymore, I want something more robust, more omnipresent, and balanced whilst also being an improvement on all the basic criteria (ie: highs, mids, lows etc)...I want to pair it with the X7 for gaming, and really up my sound-game, as I'm quite often trying to play with my ears more so than eyes, and I'm starting to feel limited with these A900X's and no DAC driving them or dedicated soundcard (used to have a Xonar years ago and am starting to miss it).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong with speculation, especially since you have a knack for taking a look at things with a different view. ^_^
> 
> I think the wisest option for me right now is to just stick with what I have, since it works, and I'm happy with it. I could then spend the cash (I don't have atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on trying out some entry level planar, since I want a nice pair of closed back headphones that aren't the M50X's.
> 
> Ill also say this is where Caenlen would remind me I always had my eye set on the Gustard A20H and why don't I look at that, especially since you can actually use IEM's with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and I'm fairly certain I wouldn't be able to fit that large of a stack on my desk anyways, simply because in the near-ish future I'll be losing even more desk space (upgrading from three single monitor arms to the WSGF Mini 3+1,and going from 2x 21.5" and 1x 22" monitors up to a 3+1 setup comprised of 27" displays), aaaand I might actually be tempted to get Native Instriments' v2 of their Kontrol keyboards, plus I've had my eyes on the Ableton Push 2,etc etc....
> Oh right, I had totally forgotten you were planning on doing a giveaway of one of them!
> 
> I do have to ask... Do you feel the base level, unmodded T50RP's would be worth giving a go to, specifically for seeing if I would like what a planar headphone can bring to the table?


No unmoded T50Rps suck. Plain and simple.

You aren't going to get good closed back planars without modding or spending the money on something like a used pair of alpha dogs. Even then, you should know that closed back planars are pretty boomy compared to most high end headphones.

If you want good closed back headphones, then the denon AH-D5000s or one of its derivatives is pretty much going to be a one stop shop for you.

Now if you want a cheap entry level OPEN planar headphone, then get the hifiman HE-400 (plain) and mod it. The mods are much more straight forward than the T50rp mods, and it ends up sounding a lot better.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHADthc*
> 
> I'm considering a quantum leap in upgrade from my current headphones, to some MrSpeaker Ether C Flow's.
> 
> I am also considering pairing them with a Creative X7...would I be doing the cans an injustice? I'm planning on using them for gaming, music of all kinds and movies, as I've heard the Flow is a bit of a master of all, so I'm looking for that end game early.
> 
> I'm on the fence, as it's a lot of dollerydoo's, please talk me in or out of it OCN.


Spend a little bit and go to your nearest big city next time they have a headphone convention before you spend that kind of money... just my two cents.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> It doesn't have any Magni sound at all, it is a completely new design from the ground up based off Schiit Vidar speaker amp topology, they tried to make it Class A, didn't work out, but it still sounded amazing, so they decided to scale it down a notch more and just make it Magni 3. It is basically Asgard 3 non-Class A version.
> 
> I already ordered mine, it will hold its re-sale value easily enough. I am going to compare it side by side to TJJ Amp, I imagine I will love both and for different songs to boot. Can't beat $99 imo. one tube amp and one solid state i think is a great combo for anyones complete setup, as they both offer such different flavors.
> 
> if anyone knows what I should do for a DAC let me know, going to try to find a cheap Modi 2 Uber on head-fi, Modi Multibit never impressed me and I am not sure I trust the Grace Design SDAC... meh


Schiit stuff is all over the place as far as sound. The Asgard 2 always sounded better than the original Magni to the point it didn't even make sense to recommend the Magni and Modi when for $50 more you just get a not-crap amp. The Fulla 2 is very decent for what it is, but I'm skeptical that after all these years, they have a $99 amp that punches above the weight of it's Asgard 2. I'm interested in it for sure, but as silvrr said, that Head-Fi thread is just free advertising and bait for them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That upcoming O2 amp from Massdrop with the Grace DAC looks very interesting.


Yeah, it makes sense of why they never brought back the O2/ODAC if this was in the works for some time. I'm curious about it as well, but I'm not a huge fan of the O2 enough to where I feel the DAC is going to make it that much more likable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Nothing wrong with speculation, especially since you have a knack for taking a look at things with a different view. ^_^
> 
> I think the wisest option for me right now is to just stick with what I have, since it works, and I'm happy with it. I could then spend the cash (I don't have atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) on trying out some entry level planar, since I want a nice pair of closed back headphones that aren't the M50X's.
> 
> Ill also say this is where Caenlen would remind me I always had my eye set on the Gustard A20H and why don't I look at that, especially since you can actually use IEM's with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and I'm fairly certain I wouldn't be able to fit that large of a stack on my desk anyways, simply because in the near-ish future I'll be losing even more desk space (upgrading from three single monitor arms to the WSGF Mini 3+1,and going from 2x 21.5" and 1x 22" monitors up to a 3+1 setup comprised of 27" displays), aaaand I might actually be tempted to get Native Instriments' v2 of their Kontrol keyboards, plus I've had my eyes on the Ableton Push 2,etc etc....
> Oh right, I had totally forgotten you were planning on doing a giveaway of one of them!
> 
> I do have to ask... Do you feel the base level, unmodded T50RP's would be worth giving a go to, specifically for seeing if I would like what a planar headphone can bring to the table?


Well...it's so easy to mod (I'm not sure what difficulty Tjj is speaking of) that I think it's worthy. Honestly, I've put on the Shure Alcantara pads and then basically opened a single vent on them and I'm super pleased with the sound. It's probably still not to the full potential it could be, but you're a screwdriver and 4 screws (per cup) away from doing what you want to them. That's the beauty of them. I don't think they're terrible stock as Tjj says, but then again, I got them for $109 after a rebate.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I thought they never bought it back because JDS Labs and Mayflower bought the selling rights for the ODAC chip?


----------



## pez

Ah, I never knew the real reason why they didn't bring it back







.

Again, it's still one of those products that once I heard I wasn't particularly excited about. The O2 is a good starter amp, and I prefer it over the Magni, but it's not *that* much better. However, the idea that it has an O2 and not something like the original Modi, but a potentially better sounding DAC at a cheaper price makes it a very nice package. And it's an all-in-one unit.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well...it's so easy to mod (I'm not sure what difficulty Tjj is speaking of) that I think it's worthy. Honestly, I've put on the Shure Alcantara pads and then basically opened a single vent on them and I'm super pleased with the sound. It's probably still not to the full potential it could be, but you're a screwdriver and 4 screws (per cup) away from doing what you want to them. That's the beauty of them. I don't think they're terrible stock as Tjj says, but then again, I got them for $109 after a rebate.


Definitely good to know. If I do pick up a pair, I'm not expecting miracles and omg Sennheiser bliss but with more punch, it's more like hoping for something different than the M50X's and fun, with a bit of dabbling into planar headphones. I know they won't be the same as higher end planar headphones, but it would at least be a taste to see, and then potentially justify the purchase of some ZMF's or such.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No unmoded T50Rps suck. Plain and simple.
> 
> You aren't going to get good closed back planars without modding or spending the money on something like a used pair of alpha dogs. Even then, you should know that closed back planars are pretty boomy compared to most high end headphones.
> 
> If you want good closed back headphones, then the denon AH-D5000s or one of its derivatives is pretty much going to be a one stop shop for you.
> 
> Now if you want a cheap entry level OPEN planar headphone, then get the hifiman HE-400 (plain) and mod it. The mods are much more straight forward than the T50rp mods, and it ends up sounding a lot better.


I'm mainly looking at them for a fun kind of headphone and something different, and will cater to the strengths of the music I love more than my Sennheisers do. I miss my oonf doonf creepy aggrotech, as well as crisp DnB. It just doesn't have that same "bite" to it with the Sennheisers. Not the clearest of descriptions, but it's the best I can write up at the moment ^_^

As for used gear.... Microphones, keyboards, synths, and audio interfaces I usually don't mind used, but headphones are something I pretty much only trust if they're new. It isn't really a hygiene thing, it's just... Ah unno. Personal preference I guess.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What is the verdict here on Bose QC35? Been using them for 1 week and loving the noise cancelling. The environments I am in are just way to load these days.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to know. If I do pick up a pair, I'm not expecting miracles and omg Sennheiser bliss but with more punch, it's more like hoping for something different than the M50X's and fun, with a bit of dabbling into planar headphones. I know they won't be the same as higher end planar headphones, but it would at least be a taste to see, and then potentially justify the purchase of some ZMF's or such.
> I'm mainly looking at them for a fun kind of headphone and something different, and will cater to the strengths of the music I love more than my Sennheisers do. I miss my oonf doonf creepy aggrotech, as well as crisp DnB. It just doesn't have that same "bite" to it with the Sennheisers. Not the clearest of descriptions, but it's the best I can write up at the moment ^_^
> 
> As for used gear.... Microphones, keyboards, synths, and audio interfaces I usually don't mind used, but headphones are something I pretty much only trust if they're new. It isn't really a hygiene thing, it's just... Ah unno. Personal preference I guess.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the verdict here on Bose QC35? Been using them for 1 week and loving the noise cancelling. The environments I am in are just way to load these days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to know. If I do pick up a pair, I'm not expecting miracles and omg Sennheiser bliss but with more punch, it's more like hoping for something different than the M50X's and fun, with a bit of dabbling into planar headphones. I know they won't be the same as higher end planar headphones, but it would at least be a taste to see, and then potentially justify the purchase of some ZMF's or such.
> I'm mainly looking at them for a fun kind of headphone and something different, and will cater to the strengths of the music I love more than my Sennheisers do. I miss my oonf doonf creepy aggrotech, as well as crisp DnB. It just doesn't have that same "bite" to it with the Sennheisers. Not the clearest of descriptions, but it's the best I can write up at the moment ^_^
> 
> As for used gear.... Microphones, keyboards, synths, and audio interfaces I usually don't mind used, but headphones are something I pretty much only trust if they're new. It isn't really a hygiene thing, it's just... Ah unno. Personal preference I guess.


Yeah, they're definitely a fun headphone, IMO. I'm actually surprised that I ended up liking (and keeping them).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the verdict here on Bose QC35? Been using them for 1 week and loving the noise cancelling. The environments I am in are just way to load these days.


I've never personally used them, but if you're enjoying them, why question it?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What is the verdict here on Bose QC35? Been using them for 1 week and loving the noise cancelling. The environments I am in are just way to load these days.


I would kill to own a pair. I don't even care if they don't sound amazing, IEM's even good isolating IEM's do not block out the construction noise I am dealing with on a daily basis where I live...

Bose just announced Quietcomfort 35 version II... comes out tomorrow, just fyi LOL not sure if you can still refund yours or not... but yeah you should prob buy the Bose QC35 II since it literally just came out for the same price... considering buying it myself, since its resell value will stay very strong for a long time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Definitely good to know. If I do pick up a pair, I'm not expecting miracles and omg Sennheiser bliss but with more punch, it's more like hoping for something different than the M50X's and fun, with a bit of dabbling into planar headphones. I know they won't be the same as higher end planar headphones, but it would at least be a taste to see, and then potentially justify the purchase of some ZMF's or such.
> I'm mainly looking at them for a fun kind of headphone and something different, and will cater to the strengths of the music I love more than my Sennheisers do. I miss my oonf doonf creepy aggrotech, as well as crisp DnB. It just doesn't have that same "bite" to it with the Sennheisers. Not the clearest of descriptions, but it's the best I can write up at the moment ^_^
> 
> As for used gear.... Microphones, keyboards, synths, and audio interfaces I usually don't mind used, but headphones are something I pretty much only trust if they're new. It isn't really a hygiene thing, it's just... Ah unno. Personal preference I guess.


Oh then you are gonna have to get over your issue of used headphones and get the HE-500s.

They will cost you a bit more, but there is nothing. And I mean nothing that sounds as fun as these. Out of all the headphones I could own, these are what I personally use and they will stay with me for life.

I have heard tons of headphones that I really like, but I LOVE the HE-500s. They don't sound perfect, but they don't sound perfect in all the right ways. They don't have bite, they have crunch. They don't have bass, they have balls.

The HD600 is like the girl you can bring home to mom. The HE-500 is the stripper 3 counties over that you would never want to be caught dead with. You need to juggle both before you are ready to find your one true love (LCD-3s)


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> *The HD600 is like the girl you can bring home to mom. The HE-500 is the stripper 3 counties over that you would never want to be caught dead with. You need to juggle both before you are ready to find your one true love* (LCD-3s)


rofl.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> They don't sound perfect, but they don't sound perfect in all the right ways.


You just summed up my love of tube amps perfectly! Also why I'm goofing around with vintage cans. I've been getting into New Retro Wave music (Specifically Scandroid) and I'm not exaggerating when I say it honestly sounds better on my old Stantons than it does on my objectively superior K550/Q701s.

And yes, I know the Torpedo is well-known for being a very precise, not "tubey" sounding tube amp, but there's still that bit of... something there. I really should get an OTL tube amp at some point. Become that crazy guy with 30 tubes who swaps them out for each album.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I would kill to own a pair. I don't even care if they don't sound amazing, IEM's even good isolating IEM's do not block out the construction noise I am dealing with on a daily basis where I live...
> 
> Bose just announced Quietcomfort 35 version II... comes out tomorrow, just fyi LOL not sure if you can still refund yours or not... but yeah you should prob buy the Bose QC35 II since it literally just came out for the same price... considering buying it myself, since its resell value will stay very strong for a long time.


I did not buy them lol. My friend got them last year but does not use them. QC35 II just adds Google Assistant button.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I did not buy them lol. My friend got them last year but does not use them. QC35 II just adds Google Assistant button.


Oh I see, I thought they added more than just that... wow thats lame of Bose to make a Mark 2 version and just add google assistant... like try to improve the sound some at least.... sad.

Sony has a new line of ACN headphones, their rev 2 just came out and I think it improved on ACN and sound some... so Sony wins imo for just being a decent company and not sucking their consumers dry for yo bro we added google assistant... lulz, Bose is a sad company if thats really all they did.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Oh I see, I thought they added more than just that... wow thats lame of Bose to make a Mark 2 version and just add google assistant... like try to improve the sound some at least.... sad.
> 
> Sony has a new line of ACN headphones, their rev 2 just came out and I think it improved on ACN and sound some... so Sony wins imo for just being a decent company and not sucking their consumers dry for yo bro we added google assistant... lulz, Bose is a sad company if thats really all they did.


When it comes to these headphones sound quality is probably the last thing anyone would care about.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> When it comes to these headphones sound quality is probably the last thing anyone would care about.


That is a terrible excuse for not trying to improve your product in a free market system. Sony is the only competitor for Bose in ACN at this price point and everyone agrees they sound better, and with Rev 2 that just came out earlier this month, Sony has better ANC as well. Seems to me the educated buyer would go with the new Sony, but its your money, its the free market after all.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That is a terrible excuse for not trying to improve your product in a free market system. Sony is the only competitor for Bose in ACN at this price point and everyone agrees they sound better, and with Rev 2 that just came out earlier this month, Sony has better ANC as well. Seems to me the educated buyer would go with the new Sony, but its your money, its the free market after all.


I know that but sound is very subjective. Other features like design, weight, comfort, noise cancelling, connectivity, battery life, buttons come first. You can say the new headphone sound better but most people will not know what that really means. Because of the nature of these headphones and the intended user and usage the sound you get out of them is effect greatly by the environment. I mean sound quality on a loud subway is not really a benchmark







.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> That is a terrible excuse for not trying to improve your product in a free market system. Sony is the only competitor for Bose in ACN at this price point and everyone agrees they sound better, and with Rev 2 that just came out earlier this month, Sony has better ANC as well. Seems to me the educated buyer would go with the new Sony, but its your money, its the free market after all.


How's customer service with Bose? Sony is terrible about honoring warranty service and that's reason enough to avoid them.

Is Sony's ANC better (ie. more sound attenuation) or do you simply prefer it?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> How's customer service with Bose? Sony is terrible about honoring warranty service and that's reason enough to avoid them.
> 
> Is Sony's ANC better (ie. more sound attenuation) or do you simply prefer it?


I am just going based off reviews from 5 different sources. I did not know that about Sony's warranty though, good to know. Most of my audio purchases will be from Schiit and Monoprice only, mostly because they have amazing warranty, even when it is not in warranty they are usually pretty friendly still.

Monoprice especially. FYI the Monolith M565 just went live. So tempted to order one... and compare it to my M560, if it doesn't beat it then refund it, if it does beat it, then sell my M560.


----------



## yuyue

I have a HD650 sitting around being plugged in a Asus Xonar DGX... 2 years ago, I had a portable amp/dac called Emmeline RSA Intruder (msrp $700







, bought used for $400) but honestly couldn't hear any difference so I sold it back...

Do you guys think a "proper" desktop dac/amp/sound card would matter to me? My budget is $400.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> I have a HD650 sitting around being plugged in a Asus Xonar DGX... 2 years ago, I had a portable amp/dac called Emmeline RSA Intruder (msrp $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bought used for $400) but honestly couldn't hear any difference so I sold it back...
> 
> Do you guys think a "proper" desktop dac/amp/sound card would matter to me? My budget is $400.


Honestly, I think you'd be better suited using that budget just for a nice amp for the 650s.

I've never used a Xonar, but so long as it isn't picking up noise from inside the case it should be okay. If it is noisy or honestly sounds ****, the Creative X-Fi is only $60 and pretty solid. The key is to get the DAC out of the computer case, there's a lot of noise in that metal box.

What you should do is get a nice OTL tube amp, HD650s love those. Bottlehead Crack would be amazing, but it's a kit and not everyone is up for the assembly challenge. For built-and-ready, the DarkVoice 336se is well regarded, as are Little Dot MkIIs. Some people prefer solid-state amps since the HD650 is pretty colored to begin with, and of those the Objective O2 usually gets good marks, but I'm a tube guy at heart.

Figured I'd get my suggestion in before Tjj rolls through and suggests some vintage amp you can "usually find around $400 if you look" or caenlen suggests waiting for the Magni 3.


----------



## pietro sk

oldskool SE tube amp, or nothing...


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> oldskool SE tube amp, or nothing...


Nah, I like my solid state ^_^


----------



## pietro sk

one day you will try, and then will hate yourself- why you did not buy it sooner..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> one day you will try, and then will hate yourself- why you did not buy it sooner..


take that STAX propaganda elsewhere

lol jk









@HD650 comment, no I would not recommend Magni 3 at all for HD650, pretty much everyone in the community seems to agree HD600 and HD650 shine when paired with high end tube amps. I have to admit the Darkvoice OTL tube amp made my Pioneer SE-A1000 sound great, but they are low ohm cans so im pretty sure i messed something up, cause now my cans crakc and fizzle from time to time and they never did before that amp. lulz. gg life.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> one day you will try, and then will hate yourself- why you did not buy it sooner..


We shall see. Tjj has been steadily working over the years to get me to join the glowy shiny side, but we'll see if that ever happens. One of my biggest "quarrels" is simply that too many tube amps only work with high impedance headphones, and I want a setup that plays well with all setups, from IEM's up to my HD 600's.

There is possible temptation for a Bottlehead Crack attached to a Jolida Glass DAC III but only time will tell if such happens, as it means my current closed back headphones would be a no go.... And I'm not having two or more amps on my desk.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuyue*
> 
> I have a HD650 sitting around being plugged in a Asus Xonar DGX... 2 years ago, I had a portable amp/dac called Emmeline RSA Intruder (msrp $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bought used for $400) but honestly couldn't hear any difference so I sold it back...
> 
> Do you guys think a "proper" desktop dac/amp/sound card would matter to me? My budget is $400.


Portable amp/dacs have disgusting mark up.

For your situation I would just go with a schiit modi uber and a schiit asgard. If you don't like it, you can return it, or sell it easily enough.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We shall see. Tjj has been steadily working over the years to get me to join the glowy shiny side, but we'll see if that ever happens. One of my biggest "quarrels" is simply that too many tube amps only work with high impedance headphones, and I want a setup that plays well with all setups, from IEM's up to my HD 600's.
> 
> There is possible temptation for a Bottlehead Crack attached to a Jolida Glass DAC III but only time will tell if such happens, as it means my current closed back headphones would be a no go.... And I'm not having two or more amps on my desk.


OUT PUT TRANSFORMERS. You take the high voltage from the tubes, and you turn it into something with low voltage, high current, and low output impedance (usually 8 ohms for speakers, but there are some with 32ohm for headphones and what not).

I wouldn't let you get some schiity OTL amp. Bottlehead crack is nice (and the only OTL amp I would recommend), but you have to spend a decent amount of money on better output capacitors and what not, and then it turns out to be just as expensive as their SEX amp which has output transformers anyways.

As far as amps and IEMs go though, I don't think there is a specific issue. I think the concern is hum, but my amp for instance has pretty much no hum what so ever. Sooooooooooo meh?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OUT PUT TRANSFORMERS. You take the high voltage from the tubes, and you turn it into something with low voltage, high current, and low output impedance (usually 8 ohms for speakers, but there are some with 32ohm for headphones and what not).
> 
> I wouldn't let you get some schiity OTL amp. Bottlehead crack is nice (and the only OTL amp I would recommend), but you have to spend a decent amount of money on better output capacitors and what not, and then it turns out to be just as expensive as their SEX amp which has output transformers anyways.
> 
> As far as amps and IEMs go though, I don't think there is a specific issue. I think the concern is hum, but my amp for instance has pretty much no hum what so ever. Sooooooooooo meh?


Hmm, it seems to get good reviews, but ouch, with C4S and shipping its $805 CAD  It is nice though that the tubes given seem to just do the job - tube rolling isn't interesting to me.

As for IEM's, I honestly don't know if I'd use them or not, but I guess it's something I keep in mind when thinking about stuff... Probably don't give it much weight though.


----------



## war4peace

Hello fellow forumites,

Please don't laugh at me. I am a lowly middle-aged fella with a passion for gaming and below-average hearing. With that being said, I am looking for a pair of gaming headphones to replace my comatose Logitech G930.
To further filter down the myriad of possibilities, here's what I am looking for:

1. NO LOGITECH stuff! Enough is enough. After replacing the battery on these (twice) and having to deal with the atrociously-written drivers and software, I won't touch Logitech headphones again with a 10-foot pole.
2. Must be wireless. Yes, I am aware that wireless headphones are not as good as wired ones, but I have two small boys and when they need my attention NOW (e.g. cry in the middle of the night), I just slide my headphones down my neck and go tend to them. Those extra seconds matter, also I am sure I would forget I switched to wired headphones and bust the wire instantaneously.
3. I need surround sound on them. Preferably hardware but if the software-based alternatives are spatial enough, it would work. Because games...
4. Embedded microphone is a must - because game-related chat. A directional microphone on my desk would be short-lived because small kids and curious little hands. Headphones - I tuck them away when not on my head and that makes them safe enough.
5. Preferably no fancy lights, RGB and other useless stuff that makes them look good but adds zero-value to sound.
6. Closed headphones are a must. People in chat swear, yell and generally act in ways incompatible to little ears that would be around sometimes. I'd rather not have to explain what the F-word means, not yet anyway.
7. Battery should be able to hold for 5-6 hours in a row. Gaming sessions aren't that long but sometimes I listen to the odd podcast while doing my fatherly chores (another reason to go wireless!).

I took some time to research (proving I'm not a dummie who can't tell left from right... wait, which is which?) and ended up with this shortlist:


Steelseries Siberia 840 - they seem to offer everything I am looking for, but there might be other better alternatives out there, or they might suck in ways I don't imagine.
Razer Mano'War - they look like they're catered for my me-25-years-ago version, and I generally take displeasure in Razer since many years ago when I tried one of their mice and ended up with a sore pinky finger from its sharp edges (the mouse's, not the pinkie's). Maybe I'm biased and they're the best thing since hot water?
LucidSound LS40 - found them while researching, never heard of them before ("shame on you, you pagan!" echoes from somewhere); control method seems made for clumsy gorillas and them huge buttons yell "we're going to break in a couple weeks even if not used" at me. But hey, what do I know








Astro Gaming A50 (with mod kit) - Ugly design if you ask me (what's with the tubes? someone must have vandalized their hard-tubing water cooled system... it's not mine, I checked!) but if the tech specs are good... I'll live with that.
I have not seen Audio Technica wireless surround headphones out there. Would have liked to check them out. Same for Sennheiser, I do own their RS-165 headset but they are used at work when writing code. Excellent headphones. But no wireless surround gaming options from them.

So I ask you, friends, because I'm as clueless as they go in this area. What do you think? Are there options out there I overlooked? Am I going the right path? Only you could tell me.

Thank you in advance for your valuable advice!


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *war4peace*
> 
> Hello fellow forumites,
> 
> Please don't laugh at me. I am a lowly middle-aged fella with a passion for gaming and below-average hearing. With that being said, I am looking for a pair of gaming headphones to replace my comatose Logitech G930.
> To further filter down the myriad of possibilities, here's what I am looking for:
> 
> 1. NO LOGITECH stuff! Enough is enough. After replacing the battery on these (twice) and having to deal with the atrociously-written drivers and software, I won't touch Logitech headphones again with a 10-foot pole.
> 2. Must be wireless. Yes, I am aware that wireless headphones are not as good as wired ones, but I have two small boys and when they need my attention NOW (e.g. cry in the middle of the night), I just slide my headphones down my neck and go tend to them. Those extra seconds matter, also I am sure I would forget I switched to wired headphones and bust the wire instantaneously.
> 3. I need surround sound on them. Preferably hardware but if the software-based alternatives are spatial enough, it would work. Because games...
> 4. Embedded microphone is a must - because game-related chat. A directional microphone on my desk would be short-lived because small kids and curious little hands. Headphones - I tuck them away when not on my head and that makes them safe enough.
> 5. Preferably no fancy lights, RGB and other useless stuff that makes them look good but adds zero-value to sound.
> 6. Closed headphones are a must. People in chat swear, yell and generally act in ways incompatible to little ears that would be around sometimes. I'd rather not have to explain what the F-word means, not yet anyway.
> 7. Battery should be able to hold for 5-6 hours in a row. Gaming sessions aren't that long but sometimes I listen to the odd podcast while doing my fatherly chores (another reason to go wireless!).
> 
> I took some time to research (proving I'm not a dummie who can't tell left from right... wait, which is which?) and ended up with this shortlist:
> 
> 
> Steelseries Siberia 840 - they seem to offer everything I am looking for, but there might be other better alternatives out there, or they might suck in ways I don't imagine.
> Razer Mano'War - they look like they're catered for my me-25-years-ago version, and I generally take displeasure in Razer since many years ago when I tried one of their mice and ended up with a sore pinky finger from its sharp edges (the mouse's, not the pinkie's). Maybe I'm biased and they're the best thing since hot water?
> LucidSound LS40 - found them while researching, never heard of them before ("shame on you, you pagan!" echoes from somewhere); control method seems made for clumsy gorillas and them huge buttons yell "we're going to break in a couple weeks even if not used" at me. But hey, what do I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astro Gaming A50 (with mod kit) - Ugly design if you ask me (what's with the tubes? someone must have vandalized their hard-tubing water cooled system... it's not mine, I checked!) but if the tech specs are good... I'll live with that.
> I have not seen Audio Technica wireless surround headphones out there. Would have liked to check them out. Same for Sennheiser, I do own their RS-165 headset but they are used at work when writing code. Excellent headphones. But no wireless surround gaming options from them.
> 
> So I ask you, friends, because I'm as clueless as they go in this area. What do you think? Are there options out there I overlooked? Am I going the right path? Only you could tell me.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your valuable advice!


Corsair Gaming VOID PRO RGB Wireless Premium Gaming Headset with Dolby Headphone 7.1

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826816078&ignorebbr=1

never heard of these https://www.lucidsound.com/ls40-surround-sound-universal-gaming-headset-lucidsound.html

but they look amazing and like a good company, it has a 90 day risk free trial, why not just buy those? also you can turn any headphone you want wireless

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/plussound-audio-introducing-bluetooth-custom-cables-available-for-2-pin-ciems-mmcx-fitear-sennheiser-audeze-and-more.860811/

if i were gaming and wanted a comfy wireless headphone i would turn my Philips SHP-9500 into a wireless. lol


----------



## war4peace

I had the chance of putting the Corsairs on my head a couple months ago. My head almost had to be hospitalized and suffered from "headphonitis" for a while.
Shortly put they squeezed my head like a lemon you hate.

The LucidSound headphones are only sold on Amazon UK in the EU and they're "unavailable".


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *war4peace*
> 
> I had the chance of putting the Corsairs on my head a couple months ago. My head almost had to be hospitalized and suffered from "headphonitis" for a while.
> Shortly put they squeezed my head like a lemon you hate.
> 
> The LucidSound headphones are only sold on Amazon UK in the EU and they're "unavailable".


If you can afford the Siberia 840, by all means go that route. I'm sure it sounds fine.

At that price point though I would be looking at the Bose QC35 or the Sony MDR1000x, mainly just cause if I am going to spend that kind of money I want good quality. I doubt the Active Noise Cancel is any use to you though since you need to hear your kids.

I don't know, just get the Siberia 840, I mean the wireless gaming headset game is pretty lackluster, so yeah.


----------



## war4peace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Bose QC35
> Sony MDR1000x


They're not surround and have no microphone. And that Google Assistant gimmick makes me yell "NO!" (there was a meme out there, somewhere...)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I don't know, just get the Siberia 840, I mean the wireless gaming headset game is pretty lackluster, so yeah.


Yeah... those bloody gamers, cheap mofos... oh wait


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> take that STAX propaganda elsewhere
> 
> lol jk


you hurted my feelings.. no cookies for you !








What i don´t understand, and probably never will, is spending so much money on inferior old tech like dynamic phones..
For me; >400€ headphone should be at least orthodynamics. Look at the tiny/coin sized dynamic drivers-in big ear cups, even on expensive ´phones. Looks stupid. My suspicion is, that dyn. phones have same problems like dyn.speakers - *cone breakup.*
Long story short, you pay a lot for nothing. But if you feel need to try every dynamic phones, then good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> We shall see. Tjj has been steadily working over the years to get me to join the glowy shiny side, but we'll see if that ever happens. One of my biggest "quarrels" is simply that too many tube amps only work with high impedance headphones, and I want a setup that plays well with all setups, from IEM's up to my HD 600's.
> 
> There is possible temptation for a Bottlehead Crack attached to a Jolida Glass DAC III but only time will tell if such happens, as it means my current closed back headphones would be a no go.... And I'm not having two or more amps on my desk.


I was about to write a long text, but TJJ was faster.
IMNSHO; OTL amps i do not consider as a tube amps. Why? because you run tubes there just like transistors and with strong feedback servos. *(strong servo in OTL is must, or you are risking bias runaway -kaboom (headphone/speaker RIP))
*
Tube works best when high impedance load is placed in anode. Not possible in OTL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> OUT PUT TRANSFORMERS. You take the high voltage from the tubes, and you turn it into something with low voltage, high current, and low output impedance (usually 8 ohms for speakers, but there are some with 32ohm for headphones and what not).


http://www.lundahl.se/wp-content/uploads/datasheets/2765.pdf








I could literally replace my transformers in tube stax amp, with these and adjust correct bias. Neat thing.
Or 45 / 71A triode endstage comes to mind, that would be "créme de la créme". We´re talking just few mW here anyway.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Or 45 / 71A triode endstage comes to mind, that would be "créme de la créme". We´re talking just few mW here anyway.


I really like the 71a. Get some 417as for the preamp section and that way you can have a fairly small power transformer. Hashimoto PT-95 maybe? Choke input and maybe a Gz34 or something else to get the voltage down a bit. Filter filter filter and filter some more. It would be really tight, but you can make a little baby DHT headphone amp.


----------



## caenlen

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1277057-REG/sony_mdr1000x_c_mdr_1000x_wireless_noise_cancelling.html

$150 off no tax free ship... better sound and ACN than Bose... im super tempted... so sick of living in places with thin walls... and churn of fans and a car driving buy and dogs barking and bla bla... i think im gonna do it... screw it...


----------



## pietro sk

71A - born in 1926; 45 -1929; and the mighty 2A3 was 1932...








looking the datasheet curves..old ones are best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I really like the 71a. Get some 417as for the preamp section and that way you can have a fairly small power transformer. Hashimoto PT-95 maybe? Choke input and maybe a Gz34 or something else to get the voltage down a bit. Filter filter filter and filter some more. It would be really tight, but you can make a little baby DHT headphone amp.


i´d try CK1006 rectifier heh 
DHT HA..with some amorph transformers... créme magnifique


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> 71A - born in 1926; 45 -1929; and the mighty 2A3 was 1932...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking the datasheet curves..old ones are best
> 
> i´d try CK1006 rectifier heh
> DHT HA..with some amorph transformers... créme magnifique


Nahhhhhh. Amorphous cores have more detail and "air", but they don't have the same bass and body that a good EI core would give. Even audionote (as good as they are) doesn't have the same fat low end as some older sansui and RCA stuff.


----------



## silvrr

The schiit loki is back. But now Loki (mini) is an equalizer.

http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1

If I were a betting man I would put money on a non mini coming out down the road in the asgard/lyr/bifrost size chassis coming out down the road if loki mini does well.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The schiit loki is back. But now Loki (mini) is an equalizer.
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1
> 
> If I were a betting man I would put money on a non mini coming out down the road in the asgard/lyr/bifrost size chassis coming out down the road if loki mini does well.


Where does something like this Loki EQ go in the chain? from PC to DAC, DAC to AMP, AMP to Loki, Loki to headphones?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Where does something like this Loki EQ go in the chain? from PC to DAC, DAC to AMP, AMP to Loki, Loki to headphones?


Wut? No.

Any modification to the signal should be done before the amplification. It would be PC DAC Loki Amp.

But since no one on this forum wants to see me cry, I know no one will buy one of these things anyways.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wut? No.
> 
> Any modification to the signal should be done before the amplification. It would be PC DAC Loki Amp.
> 
> But since no one on this forum wants to see me cry, I know no one will buy one of these things anyways.


i won't be buying one, if it was like $89 maybe. but thats a little out of my budget. im still debating whether or not to get Grace Design S DAC... my motherboard will vbe Coffee Lake... so MOBO DAC won't be god awful or anything... eh i dunno.

and if I do grace design it will be with USB Type C to the mobo, so cleaner power and less noise than regular USB


----------



## Shardnax

Seems overpriced.

Edit: Referring to the EQ.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> The schiit loki is back. But now Loki (mini) is an equalizer.
> 
> http://www.schiit.com/products/loki-1
> 
> If I were a betting man I would put money on a non mini coming out down the road in the asgard/lyr/bifrost size chassis coming out down the road if loki mini does well.


Bifrost size almost makes sense, given that it would be of a similar form factor as their Saga preamp, but on the flipside... Why the eq? What's next, they get into room treatments too?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Bifrost size almost makes sense, given that it would be of a similar form factor as their Saga preamp, but on the flipside... Why the eq? What's next, they get into room treatments too?


This is kind of common for audio companies. Their sales and general income is so small that they have to just make anything and everything they can.

Every customer counts. And I am sure schiit has a pretty stocked work shop, so R&D is probably pretty cheap for them these days.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wut? No.
> 
> Any modification to the signal should be done before the amplification. It would be PC DAC Loki Amp.
> 
> But since no one on this forum wants to see me cry, I know no one will buy one of these things anyways.


Hmm is this because of the price or the 'idea'? I could see it's use....#maketheOGm&mstackgood(again)


----------



## caenlen

The idea of having 4 knobs to tinker with on top of everything else would drive me nuts, I would be like oh no I made this sound better but this a little less... so many of my hours wasted aiming for nothing since it will change song to song too... so yeah its best if I never get something like the Loki, just for my own OCD personality, LOL


----------



## pez

Yes, for you specifically I could see how that could go extremely wrong







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Hmm is this because of the price or the 'idea'? I could see it's use....#maketheOGm&mstackgood(again)


D: All of the above

EQ is probably the single worst thing in the audio world for 2 reasons. Its convenient, and it impedes the audio path.

Look, I am gonna spell out my ultimate audio path.

Get the musicians in a treated studio room. Don't put them in those stupid sony sound proof recording rooms. I want a room that will add in a slight amount of room effect into the recording. Everyone in the band plays live at the same time. No stupid multiple recording bull crap.

The microphones are connected to a SEDHT mic/reel to reel preamp that feeds directly into the tape head of a mono reel to reel tape recorder.

Now do this for pretty much every 60s, 70s, and 90s band and give me the master recording.

I will put it on a otari 5050 of my own, and I will directly attach the tape heads to a SEDHT preamp that will in turn feed into my amp, and then out to some western electric horn with a jensen field coil woofer.

Straight wire with gain. The closer we can get to this ideal, the better. EQ flies right in the face of that theory.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> D: All of the above
> 
> EQ is probably the single worst thing in the audio world for 2 reasons. Its convenient, and it impedes the audio path.
> 
> Look, I am gonna spell out my ultimate audio path.
> 
> Get the musicians in a treated studio room. Don't put them in those stupid sony sound proof recording rooms. I want a room that will add in a slight amount of room effect into the recording. Everyone in the band plays live at the same time. No stupid multiple recording bull crap.
> 
> The microphones are connected to a SEDHT mic/reel to reel preamp that feeds directly into the tape head of a mono reel to reel tape recorder.
> 
> Now do this for pretty much every 60s, 70s, and 90s band and give me the master recording.
> 
> I will put it on a otari 5050 of my own, and I will directly attach the tape heads to a SEDHT preamp that will in turn feed into my amp, and then out to some western electric horn with a jensen field coil woofer.
> 
> Straight wire with gain. The closer we can get to this ideal, the better. EQ flies right in the face of that theory.


I see what you're getting at, and I tried Equalizer APO btw, it drove me nuts... trying to get things just right, best to just keep it simple, dac and amp and headphones, and when i want bass i use bassy headphones, etc and so and so forth. my permanent stable has 4 cans in it now... so im pretty set really... i just want to get my hands on the new Monolith M565 now lol


----------



## Alex132

I can't not use an EQ - and EQ APO really kinda sucks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I dunno, there's one EQ I do like and would seriously consider using......

....










*whistles innocently* Although I'd prefer the X-Rack version myself (the one above is the 500 series version)


----------



## Blze001

I'll admit to indulging in the cardinal sin of EQ. But mainly because I'm too poor to play musical headphones until I find the perfect one (which would probably be waaaay out of my price-range anyway), I just get close and use EQ to make up the difference.


----------



## Alex132

Considering my setup is far from perfect, I see nothing wrong in using an EQ to bring out more fun in it / slightly masking flaws.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I dunno, there's one EQ I do like and would seriously consider using......


F me, 1K for an EQ? No no no.

Telefunken U47 direct out into tape recorder. Or the same for the u47 fet microphone if you need a more forward sounding mic.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> F me, 1K for an EQ? No no no.
> 
> Telefunken U47 direct out into tape recorder. Or the same for the u47 fet microphone if you need a more forward sounding mic.


If you think that's pricy try looking up the price of their channel strip, or a fully loaded X-Rack with X-Desk, and maybe an X-Panda too if you want 16 channels









But it sure beats the pricing of their AWS line, or even a vintage console and the massive monthly power bill those come with.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you think that's pricy try looking up the price of their channel strip, or a fully loaded X-Rack with X-Desk, and maybe an X-Panda too if you want 16 channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it sure beats the pricing of their AWS line, or even a vintage console and the massive monthly power bill those come with.


You need to do a show and tell of your recording gear.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You need to do a show and tell of your recording gear.


Sadly, at the moment it's mainly wishlisted, including the SSL X-Rack + X-Desk. At the moment, the only real recording gear that I have is my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 v1 and a Rode NT-USB, with eventual plans to pick up an NT1 and mayyyyybe one of their ribbon microphones.

Most of what I want to do will be voiceover work alongside found sounds, so at some point a nice field recorder is in order, but a lot of the audio pursuits (especially recording) are on hiatus until we can take care of a few daily things and save up to move into a proper house - living in an apartment is not that great, especially with the current property management.

Going back a few years (when I still had hardware synths) I was also looking at acquiring a GS-R24 from Allen & Heath, but given my more "modest" need for channels now (especially since I won't have a ton of external gear for production) eight is more than enough for recording and/or other work.

Give it a few more years and I suspect I'll have a nice collection, maybe even a small tape recorder since I've always wanted one.


----------



## caenlen

So my final setup:

Schiit Fulla 1 AMP/DAC over type C (permanent stable, retired)
Fiio K1 (only use it with SHP9500 since it pairs so well with it)
Schiit Magni 3 AMP
Grace Design S DAC over Type C custom blue cloth power cable (for cleaner signal and power than USB 3.0)
Student Starving Millet with 2x USAF tubes AMP

so a top notch solid state and a top notch tube amp and a decent DAC (under $300 total) i know its not high end or anything but it should last me a few years, unless I start making 50k a year in which case I probably will sell it all and grab a STAX L700 setup, but I don't see that happening.

Headphones: you can say I switch a lot but at least I do have a permanent stable of favorites I will never sell

SHP9500 with HM5 leather, Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour, Monopirce 8324 with Alcantara 1540 earpads because it has bass that shakes your head like crazy more than JVC basscannons did imo and AQ Nighthawks, Monolith M560 with XBR 500 and 700 earpads ($135 new otherwise I would sell it, but since I got such a good deal on it and the vocals and soundstage are some of the best I ever heard ((not with stock pads)), would be silly to sell it) IEM's permanent stable: Tennmak Pros, and thats it, not a big IEM fan, I own 5 of them... giving away the other 4 as gifts to family/relatives.

Future headphone testing: headphone conventions and Monolith M565, and w.e Monoprice comes out with since they have a good return policy, if it doesn't exceed nor blow away anything in my permanent stable then it gets the refund boot, I also would like to add a used pair of beyer T90's to my collection if I can find some used for around $190 ( i seen them new before for $240)


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i won't be buying one, if it was like $89 maybe. but thats a little out of my budget. im still debating whether or not to get Grace Design S DAC... my motherboard will vbe Coffee Lake... so MOBO DAC won't be god awful or anything... eh i dunno.
> 
> and if I do grace design it will be with USB Type C to the mobo, so cleaner power and less noise than regular USB


Just FYI, just because the USB-C output on your laptop was cleaner than your other USB-A ports, doesn't mean this will be the case on your new motherboard too. I'd say if you want to be sure to get a fairly clean USB output, maybe get one of those Gigabyte boards with the yellow USB port made for DAC's.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Just FYI, just because the USB-C output on your laptop was cleaner than your other USB-A ports, doesn't mean this will be the case on your new motherboard too. I'd say if you want to be sure to get a fairly clean USB output, maybe get one of those Gigabyte boards with the yellow USB port made for DAC's.


This is very true. There is no difference in signal integrity between USB-C and USB-A, what caenlen has experienced is coincidence.

Anyway, even if it did have less noise, it's digital so who cares... as long as the DAC can determine what's a 1 or a 0 and the jitter is minimal.


----------



## caenlen

I see, thanks to both of you! Well my 1080 ti or 1180 ti for my ultimate build will indeed be Gigabyte, because I love the windforce fans being so quiet at even 100% speed, nice to see they have such a nice touch for the motherboards... I might as well roll with that. lol

wow the gigabyte mobo even lets you upgrade op-amp on the mobo... wow lol. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128835

i may indeed buy the Z370 version of this mobo if it comes in around same price point, thats a great price for so many features. if only it had Intel gigabit instead of Killer it would be perfect. omg it even has a gain switch low and high... wow holy crap lol, i cant believe this mobo is so cheap yet looks so gorgeous and has more features than i have ever seen... will laugh hard if it sounds better than or equal to my amp/dac combos... if it does will be selling everything, upgrading that op-amp and just using mobo for my headphones, lulz.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> If you think that's pricy try looking up the price of their channel strip, or a fully loaded X-Rack with X-Desk, and maybe an X-Panda too if you want 16 channels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it sure beats the pricing of their AWS line, or even a vintage console and the massive monthly power bill those come with.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sadly, at the moment it's mainly wishlisted, including the SSL X-Rack + X-Desk. At the moment, the only real recording gear that I have is my Focusrite Scarlett 18i20 v1 and a Rode NT-USB, with eventual plans to pick up an NT1 and mayyyyybe one of their ribbon microphones.
> 
> Most of what I want to do will be voiceover work alongside found sounds, so at some point a nice field recorder is in order, but a lot of the audio pursuits (especially recording) are on hiatus until we can take care of a few daily things and save up to move into a proper house - living in an apartment is not that great, especially with the current property management.
> 
> Going back a few years (when I still had hardware synths) I was also looking at acquiring a GS-R24 from Allen & Heath, but given my more "modest" need for channels now (especially since I won't have a ton of external gear for production) eight is more than enough for recording and/or other work.
> 
> Give it a few more years and I suspect I'll have a nice collection, maybe even a small tape recorder since I've always wanted one.


You could always build your own mic and recording gear. With black jack. And hookers.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could always build your own mic and recording gear. With black jack. And hookers.


The Aston Spirit is also tempting die to the versatility it has, but I suppose I could probably wind up coming up with a huge list of microphones in short order that I'd love to have (Audio Technica's AT-5040 anyone? Such a sexy high detail mic, such a pity it's soooooo expensive).

As for the DIY route, one never knows.. I suspect I'll get my monitors first (4x Viewsonic VP2768's, set up in a 3+1 config) then get the other monitors (still debating between a few models, but I do kind of like the Adam A7X's despite them being so pricy). Of course, I could just get an Allen&Heath Zed R16 but there's something about the idea of owning a full fledged SSL kit..


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could always build your own mic and recording gear. With black jack. And hookers.


I'll make a deal: I'll help with building, Wulfe can have the mic, gear, and blackjack, and I'll take the hookers!


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I see, thanks to both of you! Well my 1080 ti or 1180 ti for my ultimate build will indeed be Gigabyte, because I love the windforce fans being so quiet at even 100% speed, nice to see they have such a nice touch for the motherboards... I might as well roll with that. lol
> 
> wow the gigabyte mobo even lets you upgrade op-amp on the mobo... wow lol. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128835
> 
> i may indeed buy the Z370 version of this mobo if it comes in around same price point, thats a great price for so many features. if only it had Intel gigabit instead of Killer it would be perfect. omg it even has a gain switch low and high... wow holy crap lol, i cant believe this mobo is so cheap yet looks so gorgeous and has more features than i have ever seen... will laugh hard if it sounds better than or equal to my amp/dac combos... if it does will be selling everything, upgrading that op-amp and just using mobo for my headphones, lulz.


I like their coolers as well but they've sucked hard for OC, BIOS flashing is required. The fans definitely aren't silent at 100% unless they improved the design on the 1K cards.

That reminds me that I've had an Essence ST for some time now and never fiddled with swapping op-amps.


----------



## pietro sk

.........if you CANNOT live without EQ, then i am afraid your gear needs go to trash.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .........if you CANNOT live without EQ, then i am afraid your gear needs go to trash.


I'd have better gear if I could afford it. But I can't, so I enjoy what I have with the help of EQ.

We're not all swimming in disposable income.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .........if you CANNOT live without EQ, then i am afraid your gear needs go to trash.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'll make a deal: I'll help with building, Wulfe can have the mic, gear, and blackjack, and I'll take the hookers!


Sweet, love the sound of this. ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'd have better gear if I could afford it. But I can't, so I enjoy what I have with the help of EQ.
> 
> We're not all swimming in disposable income.


Doesn't take disposable income, it just takes will power. I have seen people make their own paper in oil capacitors.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Doesn't take disposable income, it just takes will power. I have seen people make their own paper in oil capacitors.
> 
> -snip-


Oh, I know with enough time and a proper workshop I could build my own stuff, my amp was a DIY kit I got specifically because it is fun to assemble your own. I'm just way too busy to put the hours into it (Master's classes, social events, work, gym... it all adds up). That and I can sort of do PCB soldering, but get really confused when I look at an electrical drawing.









Note: I'm not really complaining I don't have the time to do it, I get plenty of enjoyment out of my current gear, and sure I'll get better stuff as I can afford to.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'd have better gear if I could afford it. But I can't, so I enjoy what I have with the help of EQ.
> 
> We're not all swimming in disposable income.


... but often the headphone (amp) talk here, by you guys is QUITE expensive..
i do not understand where is your problem


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ... but often the headphone (amp) talk here, by you guys is QUITE expensive..
> i do not understand where is your problem


The talk is, sure. What I actually have? Not so much.

My amp is pricey, and it's the only part of my system that I'm truly happy with. My headphones are some vintage ones I picked up for cheap, the nicest headphones I have are a pair of Q701s. And I'm just using my $150 CD player's onboard DAC. So while I dream of a day when I have a Jolida Tube DAC and a pair of AH-D5000s on either end of my Torpedo, bills and college costs have other ideas.









Not to say it'll never happen, it will, but right now I'm content with my EQ-assisted setup.


----------



## caenlen

http://www.pcgamer.com/assassins-creed-origins-is-getting-18-karat-gold-headphones-that-cost-60000/

focal utpopia wireless bluetooth $60 grand... LOL what a joke. i imagine some fools will buy it of course too, when they should be buying the Orpheus for 10k less, idiots. sigh I lost a little respect for Focal cause of this, seriously, have some respect for yourself its not like your going to sell more than 2 or 3 of these.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/assassins-creed-origins-is-getting-18-karat-gold-headphones-that-cost-60000/
> 
> focal utpopia wireless bluetooth $60 grand... LOL what a joke. i imagine some fools will buy it of course too, when they should be buying the Orpheus for 10k less, idiots. sigh I lost a little respect for Focal cause of this, seriously, have some respect for yourself its not like your going to sell more than 2 or 3 of these.


Why wouldn't they ? If they can consider this HP, they have the money. I know I would.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Why wouldn't they ? If they can consider this HP, they have the money. I know I would.


because if they had that money they would buy Senn Orpheus and never look back...


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> because if they had that money they would buy Senn Orpheus and never look back...


Yeah, na. Not agreeing here.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> because if they had that money they would buy Senn Orpheus and never look back...


I also have to disagree. Many "normals" would consider the Sennheiser to be "pointless frivilousness", and borderline unusable simply due to the fact it's such a gigantic setup.... And can't be used to listen to music while roaming around your place.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> because if they had that money they would buy Senn Orpheus and never look back...


Completely disagree with this. Even if I had that much money to spend, the Orpheus would still be one of the last things I would buy.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Completely disagree with this. Even if I had that much money to spend, the Orpheus would still be one of the last things I would buy.


Yep, for that cash, soundproof a room and buy a kick ass speaker setup.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/assassins-creed-origins-is-getting-18-karat-gold-headphones-that-cost-60000/
> 
> .


snakeoil of the year - award
oh, here is another trash ..
https://gizmodo.com/5888593/lil-wayne-wearing-diamond-studded-beats-by-dre-headphones-is-everything-wrong-with-rapper-headphones


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> snakeoil of the year - award
> oh, here is another trash ..
> https://gizmodo.com/5888593/lil-wayne-wearing-diamond-studded-beats-by-dre-headphones-is-everything-wrong-with-rapper-headphones


Its not snake oil. Its just good old fashion stupid.

Assassins creed is a crap game too, and a piece like this really isn't even collectable.

So its going to sound like crap, it looks like crap, its based off a crap game, and its going to be worth crap in a few years when everyone forgets about it.


----------



## caenlen

I just watched the new 1 hour long can jam video posted on head-fi, tons of new headphones coming this year at the can jams... holy crap... the new Abyss looks impressive.


----------



## Wishmaker

My FiiO ALPEN has started to show its age.
Display is half broken, and the output is a bit on the fritz.
If i plug in the D2K or HD650 i hear a hiss which wasn't there.

I am looking for a replacement.
I want to use it for PC purposes only.
Price can be up to 1200 euros but it should have the following criteria.

1. Needs to push D2K, HD650, and soon (tm) a pair of Utopia. I may be on the move in the near future and I won't be able to carry my NAD hybrid DAC.
2. Low end : punchy and dynamic. It must be aggressive yet clear!
3. Tone control (bass and treble, mids is not really an issue).
4. Decent build quality as I do not want to change it soon.

Thanks for the help.
With my time off from cans, my expertise has diminished when it comes to USB dacs.
I replaced some of the knowledge with NAIM, NAD, CA, Parasound (Halo range).

Hmm this could be an option but i gotta hear it ....


----------



## caenlen

hopefully next year we can get a Massdrop Sennheiser HD8xx in midnight blue color for around $399 shipped... no tax... lol well I can dream anyway.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hopefully next year we can get a Massdrop Sennheiser HD8xx in midnight blue color for around $399 shipped... no tax... lol well I can dream anyway.


I could see maybe $1,000 (or $1,100) but that's well outside the typical MD price range isn't it? (I've never used MD).

Edit: I don't think Sennheiser would do that because of the position in their line. Guessing based on the HD6XX and the general rate (last I looked) for a used HD800 from an authorized dealer.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I could see maybe $1,000 (or $1,100) but that's well outside the typical MD price range isn't it? (I've never used MD).
> 
> Edit: I don't think Sennheiser would do that because of the position in their line. Guessing based on the HD6XX and the general rate (last I looked) for a used HD800 from an authorized dealer.


haha I was only kidding anyway mate, I am never going high end. I just updated my sig - thats my permanent stable for a bit... I only regret not grabbing the $169 free shipp no tax Massdrop HE4xx planar drop. I really loved my 400S with Focus pads for female vocals, and the 400i for a couple other genres... and i heard the 4xx is a little better than both. bleh. oh well.


----------



## oobymach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*
> 
> My FiiO ALPEN has started to show its age.
> Display is half broken, and the output is a bit on the fritz.
> If i plug in the D2K or HD650 i hear a hiss which wasn't there.
> 
> I am looking for a replacement.
> I want to use it for PC purposes only.
> Price can be up to 1200 euros but it should have the following criteria.
> 
> 1. Needs to push D2K, HD650, and soon (tm) a pair of Utopia. I may be on the move in the near future and I won't be able to carry my NAD hybrid DAC.
> 2. Low end : punchy and dynamic. It must be aggressive yet clear!
> 3. Tone control (bass and treble, mids is not really an issue).
> 4. Decent build quality as I do not want to change it soon.
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> With my time off from cans, my expertise has diminished when it comes to USB dacs.
> I replaced some of the knowledge with NAIM, NAD, CA, Parasound (Halo range).
> 
> Hmm this could be an option but i gotta hear it ....


iFi have some decent stuff, the nano has punchy bass compared with the sound blaster omni but there are very little software control options where sound blaster has great software. I use Equalizer APO which is free to control my iFi nano iDSD Le, the le goes up to 24bit 192khz where the omni only goes to 96khz. Better stuff like 32bit idk anything about but apparently there's no difference because music is only produced at 24bit 48khz in high end cases and cd quality is 16bit 48khz.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oobymach*
> 
> 16bit 48khz.


CD quality is generally 16 bit 44 khz. DVD quality is generally at 48 khz.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> haha I was only kidding anyway mate, I am never going high end. I just updated my sig - thats my permanent stable for a bit... I only regret not grabbing the $169 free shipp no tax Massdrop HE4xx planar drop. I really loved my 400S with Focus pads for female vocals, and the 400i for a couple other genres... and i heard the 4xx is a little better than both. bleh. oh well.


I know, I just wanted to speculate. I'm sure an HE4XX will pop up on Head-Fi eventually







.


----------



## oobymach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> CD quality is generally 16 bit 44 khz. DVD quality is generally at 48 khz.


My bad, I also found some music at 24bit 96khz which is the highest clarity I've found for free so far. Have some dsd tracks but no sw I have will play them, got a bunch for free when I started looking into hd music.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .........if you CANNOT live without EQ, then i am afraid your gear needs go to trash.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Unfortunately, the last time I made this claim, I was flamed into oblivion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> snakeoil of the year - award
> oh, here is another trash ..
> https://gizmodo.com/5888593/lil-wayne-wearing-diamond-studded-beats-by-dre-headphones-is-everything-wrong-with-rapper-headphones


The issue with that article is moreso that it's 1) Lil Wayne 2) Gizmodo and 3) their alternative list to the Beats is just as garbage...even for 2011.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> hopefully next year we can get a Massdrop Sennheiser HD8xx in midnight blue color for around $399 shipped... no tax... lol well I can dream anyway.


And then it'll take the crown as the most boring and garbage sounding headphone at $399. Seriously my least favorite headphone I've heard to this day.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> HE4XX


Well,,,,,i have been looking at 400s, it was before the Stax blackhole sucked me in








I even have nice fat toroidal transformers , which i could mount into tube amp..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Well,,,,,i have been looking at 400s, it was before the Stax blackhole sucked me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have nice fat toroidal transformers , which i could mount into tube amp..


Toroids huh? I am kind of surprised you would consider using them. They always seem so alien to me for some reason.


----------



## Blze001

Whelp, during my periodic ebay trolling I found some Denon D2ks for $175. And here I swore to stop buying headphones for a bit while I fiddle with the vintage ones I have apart on my workbench.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> .........if you CANNOT live without EQ, then i am afraid your gear needs go to trash.


Then pay for good gear for me?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Whelp, during my periodic ebay trolling I found some Denon D2ks for $175. And here I swore to stop buying headphones for a bit while I fiddle with the vintage ones I have apart on my workbench.


I got some off Amazon warehouse deal for about $150 last year, they are ok, I wasn't a fan of them though, people say the bass extends very deep, I disagree. Overall they were decent though. I am done with dynamic drivers though (outside of headphone conventions), planar and electrostatic only for me moving forward.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Then pay for good gear for me?


my point is clear; people talking expensive stuff here but still that gear needs eq.
i guess it´s a trash for a big bag of money.
my 2c, no need to be mad about it.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Toroids huh? I am kind of surprised you would consider using them. They always seem so alien to me for some reason.


because they are circles?
anyway, good stuff for little money. toroidy.pl


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Then pay for good gear for me?
> 
> 
> 
> my point is clear; people talking expensive stuff here but still that gear needs eq.
> i guess it´s a trash for a big bag of money.
> my 2c, no need to be mad about it.
Click to expand...

I said I need an EQ for my gear, ergo I am defending why. I agree though if you are dropping thousands on headphones or an amp or DAC alone and it *needs* and EQ to be balanced, then that's probably just trash.

Also EQs exist for a reason, and it's not just for playback but also production - which I do for a hobby.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> my point is clear; people talking expensive stuff here but still that gear needs eq.
> i guess it´s a trash for a big bag of money.
> my 2c, no need to be mad about it.


Not everyone need EQ regardless of the cost of their gear. I sure as heck don't! I have an almost Head-Fi prejudice against EQ'ing, my gear may have a Gain setting, my DAC stack/Combo do not have any bass boost function nor do they have bass/treble adjustment. Even when I use foobar2k, the EQ is left untouched as I prefer a cleaner and more neutral sound.......

BTW guys, I have a chance to get a HD6XX for a decent price, should I snag it?


----------



## Shardnax

I agree that as a listener you should look at other gear if you feel you need to EQ something (money allowing).

As Alex mentions, there are other uses for it. For professional or hobbyist use EQ makes sense and it's the only step left after a point. Someone may want to filter out certain frequencies, etc. Nothing is perfect after all.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Not everyone need EQ regardless of the cost of their gear. I sure as heck don't! I have an almost Head-Fi prejudice against EQ'ing, my gear may have a Gain setting, my DAC stack/Combo do not have any bass boost function nor do they have bass/treble adjustment. Even when I use foobar2k, the EQ is left untouched as I prefer a cleaner and more neutral sound.......
> 
> BTW guys, *I have a chance to get a HD6XX for a decent price, should I snag it?*


yes. you have good money might as well have a decent stable









i love my stable, yeehaw giddy up... if you find yourself late at night in secret fondling different earpad materials... then you know you need to back off of the stable and be content


----------



## caenlen

i cant get it to embed for some reason, lol






Tyll - the future of headphones lol tyll is so outdated and doesn't get it... "whole world of gamers with virtual reality on their headphones" "the pokemon go kids will get to here pokemon running through bushes" oh man... lol


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Tyll - the future of headphones lol tyll is so outdated and doesn't get it... "whole world of gamers with virtual reality on their headphones" "the pokemon go kids will get to here pokemon running through bushes" oh man... lol


What is he saying that's wrong? Virtual/augmented reality is definitely going to drive audio and video moving forward.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Not everyone need EQ regardless of the cost of their gear. I sure as heck don't! I have an almost Head-Fi prejudice against EQ'ing, my gear may have a Gain setting, my DAC stack/Combo do not have any bass boost function nor do they have bass/treble adjustment. Even when I use foobar2k, the EQ is left untouched as I prefer a cleaner and more neutral sound.......
> 
> BTW guys, I have a chance to get a HD6XX for a decent price, should I snag it?


Whats a decent price? They pop up for retail (Massdrop price) now and then on head-fi.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What is he saying that's wrong? Virtual/augmented reality is definitely going to drive audio and video moving forward.


I mean, no offense to him, but like 90% of the user base of Pokemon Go in USA has vanished. It was a fad. Just funny to me he is referencing it. It is still popular in Europe, but eh.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I mean, no offense to him, but like 90% of the user base of Pokemon Go in USA has vanished. It was a fad. Just funny to me he is referencing it. It is still popular in Europe, but eh.


Maybe in some places, I hardly see anyone playing it over here anymore. Kind of a pithy tho, it was hilarious to watch people run around like complete goofs.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I mean, no offense to him, but like 90% of the user base of Pokemon Go in USA has vanished. It was a fad. Just funny to me he is referencing it. It is still popular in Europe, but eh.


It isn't necessarily the game... It's Niantic running it into the ground with their usual shenanigans in combination with the icing of it being a DLC store in disguise. They make Ubisoft look competent as a developer...

Don't believe me? I'm an ex-Ingress player of quite some time and man did they royally mess that game up... Yet somehow they said they wouldn't mess up PoGo... You still can't duel a friend, which was one of the core Pokemon things, and one of if not the highest requested feature way back before it went live!

And hearing rustling of the grass... Nope, it's still a noise with a soft vibration that only goes off if your screen is on....


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I mean, no offense to him, but like 90% of the user base of Pokemon Go in USA has vanished. It was a fad. Just funny to me he is referencing it. It is still popular in Europe, but eh.


You are taking his point a bit out of context. He wasn't saying that headphone makers would make something to appeal to pokemon go fans, he was saying that the concept of augmented reality has been proven on a mass market scale and that headphone manufacturers will probably look more into making VR capable headphones.

Be prepare for tons of people to reference it in the media because it literally proved an entirely new market sector.


----------



## silvrr

Bought my bottlehead crack back in April with the intention of modding it. Well, finally modded it tonight. Added a choke to the power supply section.

The result...... it hasn't blown up. Must have done something right.

Still sounds fantastic and I think the super slight hum I had is gone. Worth the ~14 bucks for the choke.

This whole building/modding tube amps thing could become very addictive.


----------



## rathborne

@silvrr, nice one







. Not blowing up is always a good sign







. What headphones are you pairing the Crack with and does it have the Speedball addon (on mobile so sorry if that info is in your signature)?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I got some off Amazon warehouse deal for about $150 last year, they are ok, I wasn't a fan of them though, people say the bass extends very deep, I disagree. Overall they were decent though. I am done with dynamic drivers though (outside of headphone conventions), planar and electrostatic only for me moving forward.


It does extend deep, but I feel like you might be confusing it's lack of impact at the very lowest frequencies to be part of the 'not deep' comment about it. The T50RPs are the same way. They go deep, but there's a very clear dropoff where those deeper frequencies aren't as present.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yes. you have good money might as well have a decent stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love my stable, yeehaw giddy up... if you find yourself late at night in secret fondling different earpad materials... then you know you need to back off of the stable and be content


My stable has a pretty good with a mix of Planar and Dynamic cans, I actually think the urge to snag the HD6XX is prolly due to sheer boredom.......like I wanna get something new just so I can try to get excited about it. I've heard that the HD6XX (as well as the HD600/650) do well wtih tubes, but I don't have any tube amp (last one I had was a Lyr), my Gustard stack and Oppo HA1 have very clean and neutral sound (almost clinical) but I do know my Fostex HPA4 has a warm'ish tilt so the HD6XX might jell well with it. Besides, it'd be fun to try the HD6XX on my Quad DAC LG G6.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Whats a decent price? They pop up for retail (Massdrop price) now and then on head-fi.


Well, it's in mint condition and the seller is selling it for about the MD price (decent deal for my neck of the woods). I'll be going to Thailand next week for a short vacation (visiting my bro and his wife at their new house), so I'd prolly snag it in a day or two.


----------



## pez

If you don't already have the HD650 in your collection and they're that close to the MassDrop retail price...then definitely and absolutely yes.


----------



## Mikecdm

So I bought a pair of the massdrop fostex T-X0 a few months ago and completely forgot about them. I got an email a few days ago saying that they had shipped. Now I'm thinking how capable is that very old Corda Headfive that I bought like 10 years ago. I've been thinking about a DAC too, but not looking to spend a fortune and don't want to wait months to get one. I did have a sound card in my computer, but It makes the Nvme drive act up and it's not detected when I use the sound card, so it had to go.

Any ideas if that amp is suitable for the headphones and recommendations on a DAC in the $100-150 range. I was looking at the ol dac the other day. I also have akg k550 and k701 that I use too. Mostly listen to metallica like stuff, rap/hip hop and reggaeton.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Bought my bottlehead crack back in April with the intention of modding it. Well, finally modded it tonight. Added a choke to the power supply section.
> 
> The result...... it hasn't blown up. Must have done something right.
> 
> Still sounds fantastic and I think the super slight hum I had is gone. Worth the ~14 bucks for the choke.
> 
> This whole building/modding tube amps thing could become very addictive.


Replace those 100uf caps. Those are your biggest bottleneck as far as quality goes.

Then get some mogami shielded microphone cable (single core) and use that for the cable going from your rcas to your volume pot. I also recommend changing your volume pot for an alps blue velvet pot. They are a lot nicer and are pretty transparent in the circuit. This mod would only be like 20 bucks with shipping and it would help cut out some crosstalk and make the sound stage a bit quieter.

The cap upgrade would cost a bit more, but it would be pretty much a direct upgrade to your sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> So I bought a pair of the massdrop fostex T-X0 a few months ago and completely forgot about them. I got an email a few days ago saying that they had shipped. Now I'm thinking how capable is that very old Corda Headfive that I bought like 10 years ago. I've been thinking about a DAC too, but not looking to spend a fortune and don't want to wait months to get one. I did have a sound card in my computer, but It makes the Nvme drive act up and it's not detected when I use the sound card, so it had to go.
> 
> Any ideas if that amp is suitable for the headphones and recommendations on a DAC in the $100-150 range. I was looking at the ol dac the other day. I also have akg k550 and k701 that I use too. Mostly listen to metallica like stuff, rap/hip hop and reggaeton.


Your best bet is to go with a schiit modi 2 uber for 150, and use your corda with it. Save up to buy a better amp down the line.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ebay update.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sound-Lab-MG-Head-OTL-Mark-III-Headphone-Amplifier-with-Extra-Tubes-/253191396149?hash=item3af3621b35:g:RUoAAOSwmiZZ1WoK

Anyone who wants to jump up to a cheap big boy amp, this is a really good deal.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> So I bought a pair of the massdrop fostex T-X0 a few months ago and completely forgot about them. I got an email a few days ago saying that they had shipped. Now I'm thinking how capable is that very old Corda Headfive that I bought like 10 years ago. I've been thinking about a DAC too, but not looking to spend a fortune and don't want to wait months to get one. I did have a sound card in my computer, but It makes the Nvme drive act up and it's not detected when I use the sound card, so it had to go.
> 
> Any ideas if that amp is suitable for the headphones and recommendations on a DAC in the $100-150 range. I was looking at the ol dac the other day. I also have akg k550 and k701 that I use too. Mostly listen to metallica like stuff, rap/hip hop and reggaeton.


I got my shipping notification Monday evening I think....should be here Saturday. I'm pretty excited for them







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Your best bet is to go with a schiit modi 2 uber for 150, and use your corda with it. Save up to buy a better amp down the line.


I agree with this^.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ebay update.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sound-Lab-MG-Head-OTL-Mark-III-Headphone-Amplifier-with-Extra-Tubes-/253191396149?hash=item3af3621b35:g:RUoAAOSwmiZZ1WoK
> 
> Anyone who wants to jump up to a cheap big boy amp, this is a really good deal.


Oh boy that's kinda tempting







.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I got my shipping notification Monday evening I think....should be here Saturday. I'm pretty excited for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


What is coming that you bought? The post wasn't very clear, did you buy a new DAC? I so confuse


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you don't already have the HD650 in your collection and they're that close to the MassDrop retail price...then definitely and absolutely yes.


I'm gonna get it tomorrow, like that it's in a shade of dark blue (Midnight Blue, right?) so it'll stand out from my other cans. Trouble is, I have a few good cans that I'm afraid the HD6XX would sound like 'more of the same' (quoting Jon Snow aka Aegon Targaryen).







Anyway, it's reasonably priced enough that I don't care, plus I don't have to wait......I did say I'm an instant gratification hoe, didn't I?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @silvrr, nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Not blowing up is always a good sign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What headphones are you pairing the Crack with and does it have the Speedball addon (on mobile so sorry if that info is in your signature)?


I have the HD6XX, no speedball on the crack. Wanting to hear one first before I take that plunge.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Replace those 100uf caps. Those are your biggest bottleneck as far as quality goes.
> 
> Then get some mogami shielded microphone cable (single core) and use that for the cable going from your rcas to your volume pot. I also recommend changing your volume pot for an alps blue velvet pot. They are a lot nicer and are pretty transparent in the circuit. This mod would only be like 20 bucks with shipping and it would help cut out some crosstalk and make the sound stage a bit quieter.
> 
> The cap upgrade would cost a bit more, but it would be pretty much a direct upgrade to your sound.


I think the pot is my next upgrade. Also thinking of building a custom base for it. I have a lot of scrap wood that would be perfect for a base.


----------



## Blze001

Just in my idle browsing, I've found out there is only one place to get aftermarket wooden cups for Denons and their clones. I mean, I wouldn't expect Grado-level of options since Grado cups are really simple, but it was still kinda surprising.

And yes, I'm already poking around for mods to headphones that wont arrive until this weekend. DIY-itis is a horrible disease.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> What is coming that you bought? The post wasn't very clear, did you buy a new DAC? I so confuse


I was responding to the post about the TX0







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'm gonna get it tomorrow, like that it's in a shade of dark blue (Midnight Blue, right?) so it'll stand out from my other cans. Trouble is, I have a few good cans that I'm afraid the HD6XX would sound like 'more of the same' (quoting Jon Snow aka Aegon Targaryen).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, it's reasonably priced enough that I don't care, plus I don't have to wait......I did say I'm an instant gratification hoe, didn't I?


Yep...and here in the states I've abused Amazon's same-day shipping many times. Same-day shipping on quite a surprising number of items 7 days a week? Yeah....


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Your best bet is to go with a schiit modi 2 uber for 150, and use your corda with it. Save up to buy a better amp down the line.


I'll have to consider that, was just looking for more options than schiit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I got my shipping notification Monday evening I think....should be here Saturday. I'm pretty excited for them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until tuesday


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Got my HD6XX today, it looks almost black but shows blue with the flash on...

Since it's just about the weekend, I'm gonna chill and compare it against a select few of my other cans....using my Oppo HA1 to drive 'em all.


----------



## rathborne

@HL2-4-Life, I've heard the HD650s paired with the Oppo HA-1 and I thought it was a good combo so hopefully you'll enjoy it too







.

I see you also have the HD800s in your collection (same here). Are these HD800 stock or have they been modded? What genres do you listen to and (after you get some time to test) what are your thoughts comparing the HD6xx vs HD800







?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I'll have to consider that, was just looking for more options than schiit.
> Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until tuesday


Yeah, mine is now updated to Tuesday as well







. I mean I waited this long.....so what's a couple more days







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> @HL2-4-Life, I've heard the HD650s paired with the Oppo HA-1 and I thought it was a good combo so hopefully you'll enjoy it too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I see you also have the HD800s in your collection (same here). Are these HD800 stock or have they been modded? What genres do you listen to and (after you get some time to test) what are your thoughts comparing the HD6xx vs HD800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I have what can be described as an eclectic taste in music, from rock to pop to chamber/orchestral pieces, but I've noticed that I tilt a lot toward female vocals.....like Linda Ronstadt, Adele and Celine Dion to name but a few. Been listening to my K812 and HD6xx, the former is much more resolving with a wider soundstage......but the HD6xx has a slight bass boost and lets me enjoy music more (it's more euphonic).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> I'll have to consider that, was just looking for more options than schiit.
> Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until tuesday


There isn't much unless you want to consider used. A used cambridge audio dac magic 100 would be a decent step up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I have what can be described as an eclectic taste in music, from rock to pop to chamber/orchestral pieces, but I've noticed that I tilt a lot toward female vocals.....like Linda Ronstadt, Adele and Celine Dion to name but a few. Been listening to my K812 and HD6xx, the former is much more resolving with a wider soundstage......but the HD6xx has a slight bass boost and lets me enjoy music more (it's more euphonic).


Celine is the worst recorded female vocalist of all time. You could listen to her stuff on the best audio system in the world and it will still sound like its being played on a grocery store PA system.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Got my HD6XX today, it looks almost black but shows blue with the flash on...
> []


if its female vocals you are after,I recommend Tarja Turunnen from nightwish, the song Elan this song is great for testing DAC's as well, if you can hear Daffodil pronounced right when she says it or is too recessed to hear it, etc.

i love female vocals. there is a RnB singer from the 90s, Brandy, very silky sound to her voice.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the-best-female-vocals-your-favorite-female-singers.522812/page-242







use this thread


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> if its female vocals you are after,I recommend Tarja Turunnen from nightwish, the song Elan this song is great for testing DAC's as well, if you can hear Daffodil pronounced right when she says it or is too recessed to hear it, etc.


Elan is Floor Jansen, not Tarja Turunen. That said, Nightwish is an amazing band, no matter which of the three lead singers is singing. I do think I'm in the minority in that I slightly prefer Anette Olzon (Imaginaerum is my favorite Nightwish album overall) over Tarja and Floor, although that's not by much.

If you want great songs with Tarja as the lead singer, Nemo and Dark Chest Of Wonders are the best choices, I say.

In other news, the Denons arrived yesterday. I'm more than happy with them, even if they have the original (aka, worn out as hell) pads on them. Now the only true weakness in my setup is my DAC!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> In other news, the Denons arrived yesterday. I'm more than happy with them, even if they have the original (aka, worn out as hell) pads on them. Now the only true weakness in my setup is my DAC!


Hey, you just got the D2k? It's one excellent can! IIRC, I had gotten the D2k first, liked it so much that when a D7k became available, I snagged it as well! I had both cans modded with SMC connectors so I can play around with different cables.....I had gotten an XLR Balance cable with SMC connectors so I can use it on my HiFiMan cans and the Denons.


I'd thought of selling the D2k since I already have the D7k, but I couldn't talk myself into selling it.....


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I agree with you Pez. I have the 770 Pro - 80Ohms with the velour pads, and I believe the seal is great, and very comfortable without glasses.
> 
> I'd like to see some more information from @JackCY, when you get the chance.


I don't have a huge head, the DT 770 Pro 80 even at minimal setting is still too large height wise by about 5mm and will not seal. When height is corrected so they fit right height wise around the ears the velour pads are not memory foam but some kind of cheapo hard foam that takes 2 days+ to deform into shape, in the meantime it's pushing on the top part of the pads on head and cutting off blood supply, it cannot angle any more around Z axis nor around Y axis and while it will eventually seal after a day it's painful on ears as the cups are not deep enough. Poor ergonomy of very low angle adjustments and high clamping force.

No idea who calls the BD DT outdated series comfortable, they are sure if you have a tall and narrow head with flat areas around the ears but if your head is not what BD designers used in the 80s then they are quite poor.

Both angle adjustments are not big enough, cups are too shallow, foam too hard, height adjustment doesn't go small enough, there is also no angle between the cups and headband as such it's quite a no fit on any head unless you want to have the headband angled back and constantly fight it falling down, it only makes the lack of angle adjustments worse that there is no angle between cups and headband. They do look nice on paper or if your head fits perfectly, but the ergonomic is outdated by some 2 decades IMHO and I've had on my head many different headphones and they all seemed to offer better ergonomy. It's simply too dated and the build while sturdy doesn't inspire confidence either especially the height/angle adjustment in the headband.

If they fit your head and you bend the metal headband to stop crushing your head, you are fine with the odd frequency response... sure they are "nice" for the money.

Ergonomy and comfort outdated and poor, bulky, heavy
Sound is specific and not to everyone's taste, missing mids, way too V shaped
Definitely would say with the old BDs to try before you buy, not an universal headphone for every head size and shape at all. Plus the BD V shaped sound.

80 Ohm is always velour. Only the 32 Ohm I think are fake leather or what ever that is.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey, you just got the D2k? It's one excellent can! IIRC, I had gotten the D2k first, liked it so much that when a D7k became available, I snagged it as well! I had both cans modded with SMC connectors so I can play around with different cables.....I had gotten an XLR Balance cable with SMC connectors so I can use it on my HiFiMan cans and the Denons.
> 
> 
> I'd thought of selling the D2k since I already have the D7k, but I couldn't talk myself into selling it.....


I briefly looked at the D5K and D7K offerings, but the ones I got popped up for under 200, so I figured that was a win. Even if the pads and headband are a little worn, still sounds great!

Now I just gotta research pad options and see if I can nab some wooden cups for 'em in the future.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Bought my bottlehead crack back in April with the intention of modding it. Well, finally modded it tonight. Added a choke to the power supply section.
> 
> The result...... it hasn't blown up. Must have done something right.
> 
> Still sounds fantastic and I think the super slight hum I had is gone. Worth the ~14 bucks for the choke.
> 
> This whole building/modding tube amps thing could become very addictive.


i changed a few things since i built own stax amp; i learned a lot!
point here is, the tube amps are low parts count, but quality of each has big effect.

another change: supply fltering LC is 12H! low dcr toroid choke (fat one), and capacitor update to fat one with screw terminals 1000µ/450V
voltage rock solid. !! and so is the bottom bass
it was previously 4H-100µF-4H-100µF


but poor mercury thyratrons, they flash brightly during start charge, even when i added 25w bulb as charging limiter...
must now update the startup circuit, to implement some careful initial charging...
bloody defibrilator 80 joules stored there !! 5 joules can kill


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> i changed a few things since i built own stax amp; i learned a lot!
> point here is, the tube amps are low parts count, but quality of each has big effect.
> 
> another change: supply fltering LC is 12H! low dcr toroid choke (fat one), and capacitor update to fat one with screw terminals 1000µ/450V
> voltage rock solid. !! and so is the bottom bass
> it was previously 4H-100µF-4H-100µF
> 
> 
> but poor mercury thyratrons, they flash brightly during start charge, even when i added 25w bulb as charging limiter...
> must now update the startup circuit, to implement some careful initial charging...
> bloody defibrilator 80 joules stored there !! 5 joules can kill


me and tjjangel have dreams late at night wishing you were a girl, he won't admit to it, but I will.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I briefly looked at the D5K and D7K offerings, but the ones I got popped up for under 200, so I figured that was a win. Even if the pads and headband are a little worn, still sounds great!
> 
> Now I just gotta research pad options and see if I can nab some wooden cups for 'em in the future.


While researching replacement pads for the Denons, I did find some cheap replacement earpads in eBay or Amazon. The earpads on my D2k was initially in good shape, but began to flake not long after I'd gotten it. I ordered a pair of Lawton Angle Pads (not cheap at all!), replaced the earpads on my D7k, then I replaced the D2k's flaking pads with the original D7k's pads. I believe the earpads of the D7k is of much better quality (actual leather) compared to the D2k's. Baiscally, earpads are easy to replace, can even be relatively cheap project. but do take care of the headband, ensure that it's in good condition because should it deteriorate, you can't get replacement parts , you'd basically scour the net for spoiled D2k/D5/d7k and buy 'em for the headband.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> me and tjjangel have dreams late at night wishing you were a girl, he won't admit to it, but I will.


This man is crazy and does not speak for me.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> me and tjjangel have dreams late at night wishing you were a girl, he won't admit to it, but I will.


Geeky guys can be pretty darn cute too


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Geeky guys can be pretty darn cute too


And the real reason Wulfe is so active on OCN comes out!


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Yeah, mine is now updated to Tuesday as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I mean I waited this long.....so what's a couple more days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice surprise, mine came in today.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> And the real reason Wulfe is so active on OCN comes out!


Even if you're married, there's still that whole "look but don't touch" thing that doesn't get you in too much trouble, especially if you point out ones they're into too ^_^









I honestly can't remember exactly what got me going here on OCN originally, but it's been several years, that's for sure... My 10,000th post was in this thread too


----------



## KaRLiToS

Hi guys,

I currently own some Logitech G35 headset that I have since many years. I feel like I could get something new and better. They still work flawlessly but I think the max volume is not that high.

I am looking for a good 7.1 headset under 300$ CAD. Can you guys suggest me something good?

PS: I am running on the Asus RIVE onboard audio

Thank you.


----------



## Alex132

Something that's not a "7.1" for starters.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Something that's not a "7.1" for starters.


What? I don't understand.


----------



## Alex132

Headset or not, two big, high quality speakers in each earcup will be better than lots of tiny crappy speakers. A lot of the “real sorround sound” headsets are just purely advertising and marketing hype. If you’re stuck on a headset, hmmm, not sure which ones are decent at the moment. Maybe the Sennheiser Game Zero ones. But for $300 I think you can get a decent headphone and clip on mic actually.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't have a huge head, the DT 770 Pro 80 even at minimal setting is still too large height wise by about 5mm and will not seal. When height is corrected so they fit right height wise around the ears the velour pads are not memory foam but some kind of cheapo hard foam that takes 2 days+ to deform into shape, in the meantime it's pushing on the top part of the pads on head and cutting off blood supply, it cannot angle any more around Z axis nor around Y axis and while it will eventually seal after a day it's painful on ears as the cups are not deep enough. Poor ergonomy of very low angle adjustments and high clamping force.
> 
> *No idea who calls the BD DT outdated series comfortable*, they are sure if you have a tall and narrow head with flat areas around the ears but if your head is not what BD designers used in the 80s then they are quite poor.
> 
> Both angle adjustments are not big enough, cups are too shallow, foam too hard, height adjustment doesn't go small enough, there is also no angle between the cups and headband as such it's quite a no fit on any head unless you want to have the headband angled back and constantly fight it falling down, it only makes the lack of angle adjustments worse that there is no angle between cups and headband. They do look nice on paper or if your head fits perfectly, but the ergonomic is outdated by some 2 decades IMHO and I've had on my head many different headphones and they all seemed to offer better ergonomy. It's simply too dated and the build while sturdy doesn't inspire confidence either especially the height/angle adjustment in the headband.
> 
> If they fit your head and you bend the metal headband to stop crushing your head, you are fine with the odd frequency response... sure they are "nice" for the money.
> 
> Ergonomy and comfort outdated and poor, bulky, heavy
> Sound is specific and not to everyone's taste, missing mids, way too V shaped
> Definitely would say with the old BDs to try before you buy, not an universal headphone for every head size and shape at all. Plus the BD V shaped sound.
> 
> 80 Ohm is always velour. Only the 32 Ohm I think are fake leather or what ever that is.


Well I'm going to be blunt here:

Just because you're the 1% that find the headphone uncomfortable, doesn't mean that the design and comfort is poor. It's poor _for you_, but there's literally 999 more people out there that find it the exact opposite. A headphone manufacturer cannot compensate for what sounds to be a like a non-normal head size/shape. I'm not trying to insult you or your intelligence, but these headphones along with the rest of the DT line has been around for years upon years now with what's probably known as one of the comfiest headphone lines to date.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Nice surprise, mine came in today.


Mine did too actually







. I haven't gotten to do too much music listening just yet. I put them on while gaming with some friends to see how they are and so far I can only deduce that vocals/voices are a bit funny-sounding...slightly 'muffled'. I'll do some more music testing tomorrow/tonight if not mostly on Monday as I work from home.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

For me, if you wanna game with 5.1/7.1 sound, go with actual 5.1/7.1 speaker setup along with a 5.1/7.1 amp/receiver. 5.1/7.1 gaming headsets is simply marketing by Razer/Logitech/etc because I don't believe any such gaming headsets would beat a good pair of stereo headphones when it comes to soundstage and imaging. I've been to other forums where some who'd gamed exclusively on gaming headsets had made the switch to proper pairs of headphones and they're surprised how accurately such headphones reproduce sounds (like footsteps) alloowing them to pinpoint where the enemies are.

Sure, if you wanna, you can use software to enhance the sound (like Razer Surround) but still, a good pair of headphones trumps those 5.1/7.1 gaming headsets. With a good pair of headphones,you'd have the added benefit of enjoying music.....don't know about you, but music sounds like an utter mess on headsets, unless you like bass muddying up the sound like some do.


----------



## rathborne

Realised it'd been over month since I last used the headphone station so decided to fix that today







. Still enjoying the HD800(SDR) and Bottlehead Crack with Speedball combo and will probably settle on this as my endgame setup







.

One slight drawback with the HD800s is if the mastering isn't fantastic it'll become obvious so sometimes its easier to just put the Momentum v1s on and enjoy the music without attention being drawn to these faults... but when you do put a track that plays to the can's strengths then it sounds awesome







.

As for female vocalists I don't have a lot in my collection but it looks like the majority are European (Agnes Obel, Bjork, DIdo and Fever Ray/The Knife).

@HL2-4-Life, any comparison thoughts regarding the HD6xx yet







?

@pez, do your new headphones possibly need some burn-in time to de-muffle the voices?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Realised it'd been over month since I last used the headphone station so decided to fix that today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still enjoying the HD800(SDR) and Bottlehead Crack with Speedball combo and will probably settle on this as my endgame setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One slight drawback with the HD800s is if the mastering isn't fantastic it'll become obvious so sometimes its easier to just put the Momentum v1s on and enjoy the music without attention being drawn to these faults... but when you do put a track that plays to the can's strengths then it sounds awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for female vocalists I don't have a lot in my collection but it looks like the majority are European (Agnes Obel, Bjork, DIdo and Fever Ray/The Knife).
> 
> @HL2-4-Life, any comparison thoughts regarding the HD6xx yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> @pez, do your new headphones possibly need some burn-in time to de-muffle the voices?


Yeah, the HD800 (and the AKG K812) aren't forgiving if the mastering isn't up to scratch, hence the HD6XX is easily more euphonic. It's gonna take me a few days (doing it over the weekend is a tad over ambitious) for me to gather my thoughts on the cans, I've decided to remove the HE-4 (as a comparison can since you can't find it anymore) and replace it with an Audio Technica ATH-R70X since I have it in my storeroom as well. I just remembered that I have a DSD album of Enya, so I'll add it a small number of tracks that I use for comparison.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Realised it'd been over month since I last used the headphone station so decided to fix that today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still enjoying the HD800(SDR) and Bottlehead Crack with Speedball combo and will probably settle on this as my endgame setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> One slight drawback with the HD800s is if the mastering isn't fantastic it'll become obvious so sometimes its easier to just put the Momentum v1s on and enjoy the music without attention being drawn to these faults... but when you do put a track that plays to the can's strengths then it sounds awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> As for female vocalists I don't have a lot in my collection but it looks like the majority are European (Agnes Obel, Bjork, DIdo and Fever Ray/The Knife).
> 
> @HL2-4-Life, any comparison thoughts regarding the HD6xx yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> @pez, do your new headphones possibly need some burn-in time to de-muffle the voices?


Honestly, the vocals on the stock T50RP are far from muddy...if anything, it's a bid mid-centric. I imagine it's the tuning of the headphone itself, but maybe it'll change. Thankfully I have my T50RPs with me this weekend so I can determine exactly that.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I currently own some Logitech G35 headset that I have since many years. I feel like I could get something new and better. They still work flawlessly but I think the max volume is not that high.
> 
> I am looking for a good 7.1 headset under 300$ CAD. Can you guys suggest me something good?
> 
> PS: I am running on the Asus RIVE onboard audio
> 
> Thank you.


Can someone suggest me something, I don't need 7.1 if it gimmick.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRLiToS*
> 
> Can someone suggest me something, I don't need 7.1 if it gimmick.


Since your headphones are working and you don't need something right this second, I think massdrop is going to be your friend.

I would get the mass drop akg Kxx headphones. They are 200 usd, so they should be ~250 cad.

The only catch is that you might need an amp.

Your motherboard is pretty bad arse, so your onboard audio might be able to give it enough juice, but its something that you should do more research on.

Bottom line, the AKG headphones are very open sounding, they are great for gaming because they work well for both emersion in games like skyrim and positional audio in games like CS:go.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I don't know if any of you have heard of this, but HiFiMan has a new flagship can called Susvara and it'll be yours for an asking price of a measly 6k USD.......last time I'd gotten a HiFiMan 'flagship' was the HE1000 v1, which was replaced by the HE1000 v2 a fair bit within a year IIRC. Hence, my belief that the Susvara would be replaced by a Susvara v2 within a year. Talk about money grubbing......


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I don't know if any of you have heard of this, but HiFiMan has a new flagship can called Susvara and it'll be yours for an asking price of a measly 6k USD.......last time I'd gotten a HiFiMan 'flagship' was the HE1000 v1, which was replaced by the HE1000 v2 a fair bit within a year IIRC. Hence, my belief that the Susvara would be replaced by a Susvara v2 within a year. Talk about money grubbing......


Hifiman isn't really money grubbing.

The issue here is that hifiman is trying to take magneplanar tech to such an extreme that they are blurring the lines between planar and electrostatic headphones.

Whats happening is hifiman gets to a point where they don't think they can push the tech any farther and they release a product. Then two months goes by and someone stumbles on a breakthrough and makes the headphones better.

Hifiman doesn't know how far they can push this tech, so its really hard to guess where they should settle and sell a product.


----------



## pez

Still auditioning/listening to the T-X0's. There's something that's missing from these and I'm 99% sure it's because they went for a 'closed design'. I've found that pushing the front of the cups inwards (think: angled earpads) it improves the sound a bit. And if I break the seal just a tad, it adds a bit of airiness that they so desperately need.

EDIT:

Neither the T50RP and TH-X00 exhibit that same 'muffle'. I have a feeling it's either due to a foam over the driver that's too dense or the ear pads themselves. I don't really want to mod these as if they make their way to the giveaway/freebie, I'd like the final owner to have that opportunity. These headphones just don't need to be closed in. I think these drivers have to breathe one way or another. However, I'd be lying if I said I'm not impressed with the understated looks of them. And they still feel like a tank.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I don't know if any of you have heard of this, but HiFiMan has a new flagship can called Susvara and it'll be yours for an asking price of a measly 6k USD.......last time I'd gotten a HiFiMan 'flagship' was the HE1000 v1, which was replaced by the HE1000 v2 a fair bit within a year IIRC. Hence, my belief that the Susvara would be replaced by a Susvara v2 within a year. Talk about money grubbing......


I wouldn't be surprised. One may as well ignore their new products until they decide to move down from the stratosphere. That or if/when the release cycle slows significantly.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> There isn't much unless you want to consider used. A used cambridge audio dac magic 100 would be a decent step up.


Managed to get a used modi 2 uber for half off.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*
> 
> Managed to get a used modi 2 uber for half off.


That's pretty awesome. How are your feelings on the T-X0 so far?


----------



## Blze001

Circling back to good female vocals, these two songs are great for judging the capability of headphones to do female vocals. Not to mention they're beautiful songs in their own right.








Also two of my favorite female vocalists period.


----------



## Laine

Just wanted to share a few more headphone stand designs I've done since last time. Maybe some inspiration for the DIY'ers out there.

 

 

 

Raw materials are 20mm bamboo flooring, 2mm aluminium sheets, 5mm extruded aluminium bars and various square tubing in 15x15mm and 20x20mm.

It's a perfect project for someone who's just looking to start making things, usually doesn't last longer than a day and feature many different techniques. Not likely to get bored half way through!


----------



## Streetdragon

Hi little question:
I have the K712 and im happy with them so far. But from time to time i want a bit more bass.
So i wanna buy in the next weeks a new can just for musik with a bit more bass. Do you have a suggestion for a nice can that wont cost me my last pants but will shake my brain a bit?(still like highs and mid^^)?
I have a little Dot mkII stock tubes.

Thanks for help


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hi little question:
> I have the K712 and im happy with them so far. But from time to time i want a bit more bass.
> So i wanna buy in the next weeks a new can just for musik with a bit more bass. Do you have a suggestion for a nice can that wont cost me my last pants but will shake my brain a bit?(still like highs and mid^^)?
> I have a little Dot mkII stock tubes.
> 
> Thanks for help


TH-X00


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Circling back to good female vocals, these two songs are great for judging the capability of headphones to do female vocals. Not to mention they're beautiful songs in their own right.
> 
> Also two of my favorite female vocalists period.


If you understand Mandarin or just want to listen, Teresa Teng is one of the most amazing singers I have ever listened to. She was the quintessential Asian superstar singer.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Just wanted to share a few more headphone stand designs I've done since last time. Maybe some inspiration for the DIY'ers out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Raw materials are 20mm bamboo flooring, 2mm aluminium sheets, 5mm extruded aluminium bars and various square tubing in 15x15mm and 20x20mm.
> 
> It's a perfect project for someone who's just looking to start making things, usually doesn't last longer than a day and feature many different techniques. Not likely to get bored half way through!


Looks nice.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

@Blze001 - Thanks for the Female vocals suggestion, never heard of Lacuna Coil, will give her a listen.

@OC'ing Noob - As for Teresa Teng, no true Asian audio geek has NOT heard of her, I have a selection of her hits (including the two songs in your post) in DSD64. I would suggest that you try A Mei (Zhang Hui Mei), she's one great Chinese singer with an awesome set of pipe.


----------



## khanmein

@OC'ing Noob & @HL2-4-Life

Teresa Teng 鄧麗君 is dead & A-mei 张惠妹 Kulilay Amit aka aMEI is one step closer to the edge of the coffin & she's fat too. (over-rated) I personally prefer the old days of her.

FYI, I don't support any local singer in my country, except her, 蔡恩雨 Priscilla Abby. By the way, she has potential & damn f young too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @OC'ing Noob & @HL2-4-Life
> *
> Teresa Teng 鄧麗君 is dead* & A-mei 张惠妹 Kulilay Amit aka aMEI is one step closer to the edge of the coffin & she's fat too. (over-rated) I personally prefer the old days of her.
> 
> FYI, I don't support any local singer in my country, except her, 蔡恩雨 Priscilla Abby. By the way, she has potential & damn f young too.


Not quite sure what point you are trying to make here. I understand she is dead, but that doesn't change the fact that she's a great singer.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Heh, I'm well aware that Teresa Teng has passed on, was shocked when I'd read about her death back in the 90's, she died in Thailand IIRC.







That doesn't mean that her songs, or her, are easily forgotten, far from it, her legacy lives on simply because she was a great singer. A Mei's earlier albums were pretty damn good, I have a few of hers in DSD including 'The Original A-Mei' (love Ku Sha and Jie Tou) though I'm ashamed to admit that my Mandarin suck the big one.







'My most Beloved' is also one of the songs I love, but I don't have it on DSD/FLAC/WAV, but I do have it on Spotify (thank god!)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Hi little question:
> I have the K712 and im happy with them so far. But from time to time i want a bit more bass.
> So i wanna buy in the next weeks a new can just for musik with a bit more bass. Do you have a suggestion for a nice can that wont cost me my last pants but will shake my brain a bit?(still like highs and mid^^)?
> I have a little Dot mkII stock tubes.
> 
> Thanks for help


You could mod your little dot and make it sound a fair bit warmer. Would that interest you?


----------



## oobymach

On the topic of female artists, 2 of my faves


----------



## pez

I instantly lol'd at Die Antwoord. I do thoroughly enjoy them, but I still laughed quite loudly







.


----------



## Cybertox

Those who still remember me in this thread and all the story surrounding the DT 1990 Pro, well I am selling them along with my JDS Labs The Element amp. For those who are interested, the listing is linked below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1638425/jds-labs-element-one-dt-1990-pro


----------



## Streetdragon

TH-X00.. searched for it. i only found vendors in USA...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You could mod your little dot and make it sound a fair bit warmer. Would that interest you?


Mod it? yes sure! will be fun i think^^ As long as i dont have to solder smaller parts or so

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/review-of-the-little-dot-mkii-tube-headphone-amp-pre-amp.284835/page-22#post_5986428

this would be a bit to hard for me


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Well I'm going to be blunt here:
> 
> Just because you're the 1% that find the headphone uncomfortable, doesn't mean that the design and comfort is poor. It's poor _for you_, but there's literally 999 more people out there that find it the exact opposite. A headphone manufacturer cannot compensate for what sounds to be a like a non-normal head size/shape. I'm not trying to insult you or your intelligence, but these headphones along with the rest of the DT line has been around for years upon years now with what's probably known as one of the comfiest headphone lines to date.
> Mine did too actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't gotten to do too much music listening just yet. I put them on while gaming with some friends to see how they are and so far I can only deduce that vocals/voices are a bit funny-sounding...slightly 'muffled'. I'll do some more music testing tomorrow/tonight if not mostly on Monday as I work from home.


My head is so non normal that only every Sennheiser headphone I've tried fits it perfectly as they have the necessary height and angle adjustments... right.
So if you're a woman, or teen or Asian etc. with not so huge head and flat ears you're out of luck because of being 0.1%? Doubt it.
Audio Technica and AKG fit too not as good as Sennheiser but they fit.

990/880 way more comfortable than 770 thanks to the softer pads. And the stiff metal band on DT line takes about 5+ years to loosen up and even bending it bruteforce doesn't last forever. A new 770 Pro 80 is an ergonomic junk, stiff pads, too high clamping force, not adjustable enough in size and angles. Along with AKG way too large cups and pads.

More write up tomorrow, spent 4+ hours with AK380s and listening to 10+ headphones, some short time because well they are poor and some longer because they actually play well or are comfy.

Comfort and ergonomy wise, Sennheiser wins, no doubt about that one.


----------



## pez

I see more people complain about clamping issues of Sennheiser HD600/650 than i see complaints about any aspect of comfort for the DT770...so I'm still confident in my assertion. But you do you, bud







.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I own both the Senn HD6XX and DT770 Pro (as well as the DT990 Premium), both are pretty damn comfortable, but the only minor issue I have with the HD6XX is its clamping force, it's a little too snug for me (but far from the point where it becomes unbearable). But, it's not really an issue I'd bring up as I know, given time and perhaps some time and effort to stretch the headband, it'd become a non-issue. In fact, I find the DT990 Premium to be the most comfortable among the three.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

DT770 is way more comfortable than HD650 until the HD650 gets worn in, but both are comfortable IMO.


----------



## pez

My GF has been using the HD650 and has an issue with it clamping too hard. I personally never did have an issue with them.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

BeyerDynamic DT-880 600 Ohm Premium SE Chrome Headphones - $159


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> BeyerDynamic DT-880 600 Ohm Premium SE Chrome Headphones - $159


Oh my, that's a thing of beauty!







Hope someone gets it, I already have the DT770 Pro and DT990 Premium, so I can't justify buying it.

Edit - Thank goodness, I'm not gonna fixate on it as it doesn't ship to Asia!


----------



## JackCY

I hope not, they were the most boring and flat I've listened to. 770 studio reference? Nah, the 880 are.

Beyerdynamic DT 880 250ohm, should be the premium they just don't say Premium in the shop listing. Look exactly like this:



Or are these 880 600 ohm limited edition supposed to be vastly different than other 880s?


----------



## Laine

Agreed on the DT880s being "boring". I bought them two years ago thinking neutral was something for me, almost always end up using the Sennheiser Momentum instead, until my glasses becomes part of my head.

That and they are (as the rest of the DT-series) difficult to drive properly without getting fatiguing lows on cheaper amps, as in bass goes away after a few thumps when the capacitors go on vacation.

Extremely comfortable and all round good sounding headphones, just not something for everyone!

When they shine, though, _wow_ do they shine!


----------



## JackCY

*Headphone overview*

Alright I will try to write it up before I forget too much and even my paper notes won't help. Obviously take it with a grain of salt, sound and image perception are individual as well as matter of comfort, I will try to include details such as sources, shapes, etc. When some description is missing or I am not addressing some important part or issue I either didn't test it, don't remember it, it was non issue for me or I simply didn't know that was a thing/issue with that model. My head size is smaller but not tiny, comparable to say I don't know average female head size, teen head size or the smaller range of adult male head when it comes to head accessories.

I've returned the new BD DT 770 Pro 80 that I had at home for a few weeks and listened to as long as I could stand them. Shop offers free exchange for a different (same or higher price) headphone too with no additional (shipping) cost, didn't use that as I do not know yet what headphone to buy from what is available. As I found a shop, 1 in the whole country that has two places where one can listen to many headphones, I've decided to make the trip to one of these places, return the 770s in person to save on shipping costs etc. kill multiple birds with one stone so to speak.

At home I use ASRock Z97 Extreme 4, back green port line out with my 2006 Sennheiser HD 200 Master, it should be a Realtek 1150, separated physically from most other motherboard components and traces, there are very rare occasions when it may transfer some noise or maybe that's just because I'm hearing an audible noise from the case as that can happen for some maybe RAM intensive operations and VGA coilwhine at high frame rates. Before that I used these headphones with my laptop for 6+ years that had considerably worse internal audio with certain issues that these headphones were good enough to pick up (faint "white" noise above specific volume level).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> - 7.1 CH HD Audio with Content Protection (Realtek ALC1150 Audio Codec)
> - Premium Blu-ray Audio support
> - Supports Surge Protection (ASRock Full Spike Protection)
> - Supports Purity Sound™ 2
> - Nichicon Fine Gold Series Audio Caps
> - 115dB SNR DAC with differential amplifier
> - TI® NE5532 Premium Headset Amplifier (Supports up to 600 ohm headsets)
> - Direct Drive Technology
> - EMI shielding cover
> - PCB isolate shielding
> - Supports DTS Connect






*Dictionary*, in other words what I mean when I say something for describing a sound etc.

open, wider, big, airy = "better" wider soundstage, sounds come more from sides and less from center only/mostly
closed, narrow, tiny, "worse" narrower soundstage, sounds come more from center and less from sides
open headphone, back of the speaker is considerably ventilated in some way
semi-open headphone, back of the speaker is partially ventilated in some way
closed headphone, back of the speaker is closed and there may or may not be a small hole only on some models
shop guy, a person who works at a store, helps customers and sells them stuff, I don't know what or if there is a specific term for it in English at the moment
L large, M medium, S small








below standard, poor = (my old cheap headphone does better and it did so when new as well); standard, normal;







above standard, good
busy music, a sound with a lot of going on in it, loud, plenty bass, mid, high frequency sounds in it, tends to play muffled, imprecise, odd, lower clarity/resolution, overstrain a headphone
resolution, clarity, how well can different sounds be identified, bad = it's all mixed and mashed together, good = everything is nice and separated

*Store #1*, international music store (headphones, speakers, guitars, pianos, ...), returned DT 770 Pro 80 a little unusual company structure and handling of returns, needs "invoice" sent and can't look it up from their own system as stores and eshop seem separated internally in some way. Hopefully they pay me back promptly with no issues. The headphones were as new when returned you wouldn't be able to tell a difference from new box and what I returned, they were sitting for 2 weeks packaged unused waiting for me to drive there to return them, pads formed back to original full shape in the meantime. Completely foreign language speaking personnel as that is where this shop is from, unusual that a whole store would be like that and no locals working there when it comes to shop-customer contact, it's the same with eshop, foreign language replies only. Our languages are similar so it's ok for the most part.

Asked to listen to headphones similar to the DT 770 Pro 80, AKG, AT, they do not sell Sennheiser at all. They only had some (=almost nothing) at the store front, gave me AKG K612 Pro, when I asked where can I listen to them, do they have a player of some kind, I have CD/uSD/SD with me, none, nada, nothing, you can play something from your phone... well so I did but my phone is in no hardware shape to make any decent headphone a justice.

*Source, my $200 or so old mediatek china phone, nothing impressive or good for good headphones*

*AKG K612 Pro*

*Condition*
New, almost new, as new. Have been unpacked before.

*Volume level, no problem on my phone*

*Construction, poor*
metal? + plastic, AKG cup rotation, terrible terrible automatically adjusting headband, let me explain, there are two wires on which an automatic headband height system is sliding and all this is controlled by two miniture/tiny rubber strings, guess what happens over time... the strings fail, completely and all height adjustment is gone, the headphone will go down down below your ears, I give it two years tops, then the rubber strings give up their ghost just when the warranty ends, the more you use them the more they will weaken, a clear design fault point to force customers to buy new headphones

*Weight, poor*
Heavy. Poor stability.

*Headband, poor*
No padding, just stiff piece of leather, who the hell designed this never put the headphones on his head unless he was paid to put them on.
Do yourself a favor and if you love these headphones, stick a piece of foam on the bottom of the leather, I bet your head comfort will appreciate it a lot.

*Pads, normal*
Velour, nothing special, no good memory foam here.

*Pad depth, possibly poor hard to remember* may touch ears on the sides
*Pad size L, poor*, round, way too large, so large that when fit correctly around the ear the front of the pad goes to much forward on head almost invading the jaw joint, not suitable for smaller heads or children

*Adjustment, normal*
As far as I can remember it was normal, being an open headphone any issue with seal was not noticeable, *height* adjustment should fit smaller heads, women, possibly possibly children.
There is some 2D angle adjustment on the cups and the two wires also offer a bit of flex for horizontal angle adjustment. Don't expect much though.

*Cable, poor*
Attached non replaceable.

*Sound, soundstage, ---*
*Response, depends what you prefer, ---*
*Long term listening comfort, ---*
Cannot judge, poor source and testing environment (loud, people talking around and getting in my way literally).

*Overall sound quality minus frequency response, worse than Audio Technica ATH-M50x that much I could tell from testing them both on my poor source (phone)*

Next I tried Audio Technica ATH-M50x as you can find below. The environment in the shop was busy, I was standing at the pult/desk, my source a phone was poor for any decent headphone I could tell that much, as such I've abandoned asking them for the sealed AKG K712 Pro, being the worst headphone to drive for any device, open type HP with poor source in a busy loud shop no headphone especially this one could be "made justice", left and rushed to a Store #2 aka the Store to go to, period, and why I made the trip and spent third of the day in transport.

*Store #2*, local headphone distribution company with two brick stores made for listening to anything on anything you want, wall to wall headphones ready for you, couches, even a coffee machine for the addicts, friendly single person personnel that is there when you need it and isn't annoyingly going around pushing you stuff or being otherwise in the way as you may find in many other stores that try to push and turn products around to customers a bit too much. Near perfect, as good as it gets. Open 6 hours a day except weekends. I've been there around 4 hours as I arrived 1 hour after they opened and had to leave 1 hour before they close so I can catch a bus and spend 2h+ traveling back home.

*Source, Astell & Kern AK380*

They do list online all the options one can use when listening which is near limitless. MicroSD card it was and I was offered an expensive looking Astell & Kern AK380, yes this very expensive player, all taken care of. First one was black but it discharged to 10% giving a warning at 15% after a while, I can guess I've used around 20-30% of battery. Asked for a recharge or listen to CDs I brought with me, instead friendly shop guy took out a second Astell & Kern AK380 this time in copper, they are ready for everything.

Astell & Kern AK380 Black
Astell & Kern AK380 Copper
Both players produce considerable amount of heat, they are the same electronically as far as I can tell it's only a shell material difference. Copper is of course noticeably heavier but it did seem to dissipate/transfer heat better which resulted I think in lower surface temperature of the device. On the other hand Copper one had some issue with volume knob IMHO and it seemed looser as well as a tendency to scroll one step accidentally, it did not inspire confidence and I liked the one on Black version as in it was better and after getting used to the player the knob worked fine for me with nice steps and clicks in it, Copper one simply didn't have that same feel to it. Sound wise they were identical, I made sure by checking all the settings on both players as well as taking the DT 770 Pro 80 to verify that Copper one plays exactly the same as Black one and there isn't any noticeable difference, listening to many headphones I didn't want to introduce another variable so I was glad the two players played exactly the same both in quality and volume levels. I've used some 30%+ battery on the copper one again, they do seem to eat the battery which is no surprise when they produce this much heat and push various headphones
Both on low gain. When asked, high gain plays a little bit louder, the volume range is 0-150 with 100 being what I used for DT 770 Pro, on high gain it's about equivalent to 20-170 range or so they said, I had no need to test it, only asked.

The menu is not very intuitive, there is a "secret" home button on the bottom where the tiny dot is, it was near impossible for me to get it to recognize my finger presses, it worked sometimes but most of the time it didn't on the Copper sample. Screen was very sensitive, as in two layers of paper on the screen and it was picking up my finger near telepathically.

Would play FLAC, AAC/M4A, MP3, Vorbis/OGG but it did not play Opus/OGG luckily all my Opus I also had in AAC.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Dual AKM AK4490 DAC (Dual DAC)
> Bit-to-Bit High Resolution PCM Audio Playback up to 32bit/384kHz
> Native DSD (up to 11.2Mhz) Playback
> Expandable Docking Connector
> VCXO Clock (0.2ps)
> 20 Band Parametric EQ
> AK Connect
> 256GB Internal Flash Memory + Single MicroSD Memory Card Slot (256GB)
> Metal Touch Sensor






*BeyerDynamic DT 770 Pro 80*

*Condition*
Two models tested:

completely new, unlimited (4 weeks possible) time at home
very used, 10 years possible, hundreds even thousands of people might have had this on their head prior.
*Volume level, normal, 100 on Ak380, 32% on front port of my motherboard audio*

*Construction, normal*
metal + plastic, flimsy unsatisfying joints but they do seem to survive over time, bulky especially the cups

*Weight, poor*
Heavy. Poor stability.

*Headband, poor*
Clamping force is high, way too high even with a small head. Walnut cracker high like feeling. They are almost impossible to soften up to lower the clamping force as headband internally is a piece steel sheet. When bent it returns back and to make a difference you would have to go real hardcore on the metal band to make a difference, if you've ever tried bending metal strip by hand before you will know how almost impossible it is as the moment you let go it goes right back where it was with no effect made. New: way too high clamping force.
When I arrived to the listening shop I picked up DT 770 Pro 80 they had there and immediately, WOW, and asked the friendly shop guy what did it take for the headband to get this nice and weak, "wishing" the new models would come with this lower clamping force. Well I started guessing years 2-3? And his reply was more in the terms of a lot, probably since we are open and that would make them 10 years old, they certainly looked like it, pads yellow discolored and softened, white paint name on the cups almost gone, etc. they have seen a lot of use. Also said that according to their technician it's near impossible to bend them to get them like this. IMHO meaning overall you can bend them as well as a thick strip of metal, very difficult and brute force required, I've tried it with the new ones I had in a non bruteforce way since I was returning them and it had no effect at all.
Also not enough padding on the headpand at all, poor comfort.

*Pads, poor*
Too stiff and uncomfortable especially with the high clamping force, they do not adapt one bit when new and even on a severely used and abused model they are still not soft and comfy enough for long listening sessions. New also do not adapt to the head shape especially behind ears leaving open space = not sealing = all bass is gone. Definitely need to be swapped for the softer DT 990/880 type of pads that look exactly the same but are made from better softer more comfy and better contouring foam. The stock DT 770 Pro 80 pads are abominable, this may sound harsh to some, so let me explain, I look for comfortable headphones for long 8-12h use a day, yes a day, 8-12/365. For a brief listen of 30min sure the pads are fine and "comfy" if you don't know better and how proper nice pads feel.

*Pad depth, poor* is insufficient and they touch ears on the sides, uncomfy especially for the first few hours of 30min listening sessions as I could not stand them on for longer at once.
*Pad size L, poor*, round, way too large, so large that when fit correctly around the ear the front of the pad goes to much forward on head almost invading the jaw joint, annoying if you listen and eat as well as the high pressure and hard pad will block blood flow on these front and upper part of head where the pad touches. On a new model this is made even worse as the pads need to form, yes they deform over time and after use it takes them again a very long time to deform back entirely, it took me several days to wear them in at which point they finally seal as they should, several annoying days, that stiff and bad, where do these new stiff pads touch and put most pressure on? The front-top part of the pad making you listen to your own heartbeat.

*Adjustment, poor*
Poor. Very poor.
*Height* does not fit smaller heads. For me I would need 5mm more adjustment, then they sit around the ears higher, seal improves as well as a result. Not suited for anyone with smaller head especially height wise, women, teens, children especially.
To make it worse the *angle adjustment horizontally* is small, too small to seal well around the back of the ear with new unworn pads. *Vertically* too small caused by protruding plastic "pin" on the cups that serves IMHO a purpose of cable protection due to poor cable attachment placement. If you file the pins down you risk damaging the cable at higher allowed angles.
Absolutely outdated design with poor ergonomy and poor comfort. Not enough height and angle adjustments coupled with stiff pads. Many people praise DT line for comfort and indeed the 990/880s with softer pads are way better but these 770 Pro 80 with stiff velour pads are definitely a far cry from good comfort on any head unless your head is tall narrow with flat sides and flat ears.
Worst fit I've tried from any new headphone.

*Cable, poor*
Attached, BD after all these decades still can't be bothered to offer detachable, cable seems to last, it's on the thicker side, it's an acceptable cable but the fixed no connector attachment should be abolished. Literally everyone I've talked to dislikes the fixed attachment. There are people who mod it but it's not trivial, the best you can do is throw away warranty, cut the cable shorter and use an extension. One sided attachment to the cups, cable runs and somehow magically survives under the removable headband padding, the joints on headband are flimsy and the metal pieces inside can grind on each other, be very careful where and how you place the cable there otherwise you could grind, snip, damage the cable by these moving and rotating pieces of metal. Top rear of the cups has cable attachments going to headband and they can indeed be annoying if you want to relax and put hands behind your head, the cups are large and these top cables stick out especially on new headphones and get in the way of your hands the more you relax your elbows forward. The top cables can be repositioned to a certain degree or maybe tape/zip tie them out of the way.

*Sound, soundstage, open*
They don't sound as closed headphones compared to most other closed headphones. Nice and open really well done. Probably thanks to the deep cups, port hole and velour pads that do not seal well.
Sounds same as or even better than some open headphones but this may be only because of the mid treble peaks.

*Response, depends what you prefer, poor for me*
U shaped, exaggerated bass with mid treble peaks, dip around 3.5kHz, 8-10kHz peak a guess as I lost my frequency sweeper samples to tell you precisely.
Missing mids overall, bass, treble, where is the rest? Can sound almost muffled with some songs compared to other headphones especially when it comes to voices and anything in mid range. The bass and treble are overpowering the mids, you have to have to turn the volume down to not go deaf and as a result the mids are a touch too quiet.

*Bass range*
Bass amount depends very much on how well the pads seal, the more seal the more bass, also pushing them against the head adds more bass, annoyingly dependent on fit and seal, if they don't seal you get no bass, no joke, literally how much bass you will get is how well they are worn to your head and how well they fit your head overall, I had to wear them in for two days to get seal so that I can judge their sound at all, when I first put them on, new out of the box, I thought WTH they have no bass, reason was they didn't seal behind the bottom rear of ear. You have to have to wear them in so that the pads deform to your had over a couple days and then start judging the sound, unless of course you have a perfect exemplary BeyerDynamic test head and they seal and fit you perfectly from day 0.

low, great sub bass, exaggerated
mid, great bass but fatiguing for long term
high, great

*Mid range*
Overpowered overall by the strong bass and treble peaks.

low, ok
mid, okish
high, could be better

*Treble range*
Exagerated

low, dip 3-3.5kHz, definitely needs EQ, it gets annoying at times
mid, peaks at top of mid around 8-10kHz if I have to guess
high, ok as ok can be for a headphone I guess

*Long term listening comfort, poor*
Fatiguing to listen to for longer periods of time from the exaggerated bass and sub bass as well as mid treble peaks. Getting deaf like feeling after using them a long time at once.

*Overall sound quality minus frequency response, not good but great = better than good*
No complaints, can handle busy music as far as I remember.
Resolution, good. Really a strong point for the BD DT 770 Pro 80 and 990 Pro 250, it will play anything decently.

---

If you think this deserves, is worth to have a whole new thread for, tell me I will make it. Oh well, I submitted it instead of preview, expect editing later as I gotta sleep first and then add the remaining around 8 headphones.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laine*
> 
> Agreed on the DT880s being "boring". I bought them two years ago thinking neutral was something for me, almost always end up using the Sennheiser Momentum instead, until my glasses becomes part of my head.
> 
> That and they are (as the rest of the DT-series) difficult to drive properly without getting fatiguing lows on cheaper amps, as in bass goes away after a few thumps when the capacitors go on vacation.
> 
> Extremely comfortable and all round good sounding headphones, just not something for everyone!
> 
> When they shine, though, _wow_ do they shine!


So glad I'd not bothered to try the DT880's, neutral isn't my thang.







I'm planning to take a little more time to listen to my cans (HD6XX, ATH-R70X in particular), I just managed to find my 4TB HDD with my DSD collection, so I'll focus some female vocals like afore-mentioned A-Mei, as well as Stella Zhang Greatest Hits(she has a pretty high-pitch voice) and on the opposite end of the scale, some Tsai Chin (Old Songs) who has an almost contralto like voice. I'm pretty sure I have some Diana Krall and Norah Jones DSD tracks as well, so gonna give them a listen as well.


----------



## cainy1991

Giving a massive shout out to KZ (Knowledge Zenith) headphones!

They make some amazing super cheap iem's.

I ordered a couple pairs because people talk up their soundstage in reviews, so I figured they might be be better for gaming out & about on the laptop than my sennheiser buds(cx200's what can I say I'm cheap...and likely to break them anyway)

Got the KZ ks3($21) and kz ate($11 aud) who's prices combined are lower than the cx200's.. but either pair can stomp them.
At this price I am floored at how good they are, not just for games but for a cheap "I don't care if I break them" listening experience.

The cheaper KZ-ATE seems to have a wider stage so they are living in my laptop bag from now on.

The more expensive KS3's are in my ears while writing this and provide a much better listening experience(the ATE is very bass heavy)
They are still nothing special on the grand scheme but for the price I havn't found anything that even competes.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Giving a massive shout out to KZ (Knowledge Zenith) headphones!
> 
> They make some amazing super cheap iem's.
> 
> I ordered a couple pairs because people talk up their soundstage in reviews, so I figured they might be be better for gaming out & about on the laptop than my sennheiser buds(cx200's what can I say I'm cheap...and likely to break them anyway)
> 
> Got the KZ ks3($21) and kz ate($11 aud) who's prices combined are lower than the cx200's.. but either pair can stomp them.
> At this price I am floored at how good they are, not just for games but for a cheap "I don't care if I break them" listening experience.
> 
> The cheaper KZ-ATE seems to have a wider stage so they are living in my laptop bag from now on.
> 
> The more expensive KS3's are in my ears while writing this and provide a much better listening experience(the ATE is very bass heavy)
> They are still nothing special on the grand scheme but for the price I havn't found anything that even competes.


I'm using KZ ZST Pro & my KZ ATE is on its way..


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It's still so hard to get through to the masses that ChiFi IEM from KZ, Senfer, etc pack great value/performance ratio, they definitely hit above their 'weight' classes. I've been the ChiFi train for a while now, and I'm happy to report that I have a number of ChiFi IEM's in my collection.


----------



## khanmein

@HL2-4-Life Cool, but I don't have such money to buy so many as I only have 1 one pair of ears.


----------



## twerk

https://en-us.sennheiser.com/headphones-audiophile-high-end-hd-660-s

What are these?!?! The hype is real.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/headphones-audiophile-high-end-hd-660-s
> 
> What are these?!?! The hype is real.


Oh boy you just had to post that didn't you







.

Maybe it's some slight alteration to the HD650 to make them feel somewhat relevant after the popularity of the Massdrop HD6xx?


----------



## khanmein

My next upgrade new HD 660 S!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Bah, iI have two Senn cans and an IEM, enough is enough!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Maybe it's some slight alteration to the HD650 to make them feel somewhat relevant after the popularity of the Massdrop HD6xx?


Becha they're literally the HD6xx with a different numbering scheme.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Becha they're literally the HD6xx with a different numbering scheme.


They must be slightly different because they're lower impedance (150 ohm vs 300 ohm).

Keenly waiting on reviews.


----------



## silvrr

Supposed to be similar to the hd650 but with more sub bass. Lower impedance to make them easier to drive.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It's still so hard to get through to the masses that ChiFi IEM from KZ, Senfer, etc pack great value/performance ratio, they definitely hit above their 'weight' classes. I've been the ChiFi train for a while now, and I'm happy to report that I have a number of ChiFi IEM's in my collection.


I definitely have to agree about KZ! Soo many nice pairs that are reasonably cheap to "not too too bad" for price range. While I do prefer my Tennmak Pro's, my ZST's are a close second - and are usually my first pick for games like Wipeout 2048 where you feel like laughing maniacally every time you hear the word "rockets" and someone just happens to be in front of you... ^_^ I still want the purple ones, but couldn't justify spending the extra cash on a different shell... I also want to try out some of the Senfer IEM's at some point too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Supposed to be similar to the hd650 but with more sub bass. Lower impedance to make them easier to drive.


Ooooh, here's hoping they aren't too pricy if that's the case...


----------



## Alex132

Oh neat, I might get them then.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Becha they're literally the HD6xx with a different numbering scheme.


Heh...after seeing some of Senn's latest stuff, this wouldn't surprise me







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> They must be slightly different because they're lower impedance (150 ohm vs 300 ohm).
> 
> Keenly waiting on reviews.


Indeed. Where did you even find this at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Supposed to be similar to the hd650 but with more sub bass. Lower impedance to make them easier to drive.


Quite honestly that's my only gripe with them (that they need more sub-bass to be perfect for me).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I definitely have to agree about KZ! Soo many nice pairs that are reasonably cheap to "not too too bad" for price range. While I do prefer my Tennmak Pro's, my ZST's are a close second - and are usually my first pick for games like Wipeout 2048 where you feel like laughing maniacally every time you hear the word "rockets" and someone just happens to be in front of you... ^_^ I still want the purple ones, but couldn't justify spending the extra cash on a different shell... I also want to try out some of the Senfer IEM's at some point too.
> Ooooh, here's hoping they aren't too pricy if that's the case...


MSRP on the site is $499.99







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Hooked up my amp to a Oscilloscope the other day. Turns out that the amp that is always a crowd favorite at head-fi meets has a HARD cut off at 10Khz.

Just goes to show that audio science is nothing more than a sad pseudo science.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I've read somewhere too, that the impedance is 150 Ohm, some speculated that Senn is making it easier to drive vs their previous offerings to capture some of the action they were missing out on....basically those who want to use their Senn cans on DAP's and phones. I think many are hoping that the release of the new HD660 S HD650/HD600 would signal a drop in relative prices of the HD650.

On a side note, I've been listening to my HD6XX and the ATH-R70X, I'm tilting toward the latter.......rustling up more tracks to compare them. Found a DSD track of Kitaro Matsuri from the album Kojiki, very nice impactful bass, the ATH-R70X seems to handle this track better. Gonna try some soundtracks next......will post a short impression of the the HD6XX vs ATH-R70X when I'm done. Will make some short comparisons against the K812 and HD800 (will have the SDR mod done soon, expecting delivery of the kit in a few days time, the resonators are supposedly done by the French creator (Sorrodje from a SBAF thread) of the mod himself). Not gonna go much into comparisons against the latter two as they are way above the price bracket of the HD6XX and R70X.

Edit - Getting the SDR mod kit rather than making them myself as I'd have to buy some tools and material for the mod, too lazy to do it. Besides, these were made by sorrodje himself, so there may be voodoo magic and unicorn fart that would improve the sound.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've read somewhere too, that the impedance is 150 Ohm, some speculated that Senn is making it easier to drive vs their previous offerings to capture some of the action they were missing out on....basically those who want to use their Senn cans on DAP's and phones. I think many are hoping that the release of the new HD660 S HD650/HD600 would signal a drop in relative prices of the HD650.
> 
> On a side note, I've been listening to my HD6XX and the ATH-R70X, I'm tilting toward the latter.......rustling up more tracks to compare them. Found a DSD track of Kitaro Matsuri from the album Kojiki, very nice impactful bass, the ATH-R70X seems to handle this track better. Gonna try some soundtracks next......will post a short impression of the the HD6XX vs ATH-R70X when I'm done. Will make some short comparisons against the K812 and HD800 (will have the SDR mod done soon, expecting delivery of the kit in a few days time, the resonators are supposedly done by the French creator (Sorrodje from a SBAF thread) of the mod himself). Not gonna go much into comparisons against the latter two as they are way above the price bracket of the HD6XX and R70X.


Yeah.

So the thing that people are forgetting with these is that the impedance of a driver is usually a direct result of how thick or thin the wire of the voice coil is.

Thinner wire = lighter voice coil which makes it more accurate and precise.

Thicker wire = heavier voice coil which is more efficient and easier to drive, but isn't quite as accurate.

Having a more efficient headphone/speaker is nice because amps generally have higher distortion at higher power levels. The less power you use from the amp, the lower distortion you have.

There are tons of things to consider with something like this.

Ultimately here is what it boils down to. What team at sennheiser made these? Was it the same team behind the HD580s and 600s, or was it the people behind the HD800s.


----------



## Shardnax

I wonder if people are going to sell off their HD650s on the cheap. I might have to pick one up if so







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Hooked up my amp to a Oscilloscope the other day. Turns out that the amp that is always a crowd favorite at head-fi meets has a HARD cut off at 10Khz.
> 
> Just goes to show that audio science is nothing more than a sad pseudo science.


That's rough. A sample size of one doesn't show much of anything though.


----------



## MrStrat007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I wonder if people are going to sell off their HD650s on the cheap. I might have to pick one up if so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's rough. A sample size of one doesn't show much of anything though.


I think Tjj was talking about his custom amp, if I'm not mistaken? If so, the population of that amp is 1, so the sample is technically representative of the population


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I wonder if people are going to sell off their HD650s on the cheap. I might have to pick one up if so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> That's rough. A sample size of one doesn't show much of anything though.


My point was slightly different.

I would say that more than 100 people have heard my amp and they generally tend to like it.

It shows that the notion that you need a perfect 20hz to 20Khz amp with no distortion isn't accurate what so ever.

90% of most music lives between 60 - 8K hz. Its really only complex classical music and computer generated sounds that go up really high, and generally its no higher than 15khz.

So as long as you don't play really screechy violin music on my amp, you would never know that its basically cutting out half of the audible frequency range.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Heh...after seeing some of Senn's latest stuff, this wouldn't surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Indeed. Where did you even find this at?
> Quite honestly that's my only gripe with them (that they need more sub-bass to be perfect for me).
> MSRP on the site is $499.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Eep, so slightly more expensive. I think I'll be happy with what I have... I think. Hard to truly decide in the end








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I've read somewhere too, that the impedance is 150 Ohm, some speculated that Senn is making it easier to drive vs their previous offerings to capture some of the action they were missing out on....basically those who want to use their Senn cans on DAP's and phones. I think many are hoping that the release of the new HD660 S HD650/HD600 would signal a drop in relative prices of the HD650.
> 
> On a side note, I've been listening to my HD6XX and the ATH-R70X, I'm tilting toward the latter.......rustling up more tracks to compare them. Found a DSD track of Kitaro Matsuri from the album Kojiki, very nice impactful bass, the ATH-R70X seems to handle this track better. Gonna try some soundtracks next......will post a short impression of the the HD6XX vs ATH-R70X when I'm done. Will make some short comparisons against the K812 and HD800 (will have the SDR mod done soon, expecting delivery of the kit in a few days time, the resonators are supposedly done by the French creator (Sorrodje from a SBAF thread) of the mod himself). Not gonna go much into comparisons against the latter two as they are way above the price bracket of the HD6XX and R70X.
> 
> Edit - Getting the SDR mod kit rather than making them myself as I'd have to buy some tools and material for the mod, too lazy to do it. Besides, these were made by sorrodje himself, so there may be voodoo magic and unicorn fart that would improve the sound.


I've always been curious about those headphones myself... Can't wait to read more impressions soon ^_^


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> It's still so hard to get through to the masses that ChiFi IEM from KZ, Senfer, etc pack great value/performance ratio, they definitely hit above their 'weight' classes. I've been the ChiFi train for a while now, and I'm happy to report that I have a number of ChiFi IEM's in my collection.


Nice little collection you have there good sir.

I had not heard of the ChiFI train as you call it until just the other day when I started seeing these mentioned left right and center.
Gave them a shot and glad I did.

Might have to try a few others as well, at this price point why not?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Eep, so slightly more expensive. I think I'll be happy with what I have... I think. Hard to truly decide in the end


Same MSRP as the HD650, It will be interesting to see what they actually sell for.


----------



## GoLDii3

What's a proper upgrade to my Superlux HD 681 EVO's? Because i bought a pair of Philips Fidelio X2 and i just sold them because it didn't feel like they were worth 3x/4x the price of the Superlux headphones sound wise.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What's a proper upgrade to my Superlux HD 681 EVO's? Because i bought a pair of Philips Fidelio X2 and i just sold them because it didn't feel like they were worth 3x/4x the price of the Superlux headphones sound wise.


1. Music preference (genre, artists, etc)?
2. Sound preference (love/hate bass, midrange, treble)?
3. Intended usage (office/home/portable)?
4. Budget?
5. New/used?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What's a proper upgrade to my Superlux HD 681 EVO's? Because i bought a pair of Philips Fidelio X2 and i just sold them because it didn't feel like they were worth 3x/4x the price of the Superlux headphones sound wise.


That's really difficult. Used to be $100 was the breaking point but nowadays with these cheaper Asian clones it has moved to $40-50 even. The differences between headphones costing double the price can be minimal and always up to personal preference. When you can directly compare you should hear the tiny differences easily, but otherwise you may even have a trouble telling them apart.

I'm writing down finishing my own overview to post in a new thread.

The Philips cans are hard to get, only available on certain markets.
What are you looking for? And can you appreciate a better sounding headphone, have the sources for it, or twice the price has to be twice better sound somehow, which almost no headphone will be.
It goes sort of like this: price exponentially up and sound quality goes to a limit, I don't remember what the function is called but it goes up fast and the quickly turns to being almost horizontal and at infinity it goes to a finite number, you could think of it as reversed exponential but it's actually even worse than that. There is a point after which spending more on a headphone turns a little stupid as there is really no sound improvement worth the extreme price increase.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> My point was slightly different.
> 
> I would say that more than 100 people have heard my amp and they generally tend to like it.
> 
> It shows that the notion that you need a perfect 20hz to 20Khz amp with no distortion isn't accurate what so ever.
> 
> 90% of most music lives between 60 - 8K hz. Its really only complex classical music and computer generated sounds that go up really high, and generally its no higher than 15khz.
> 
> So as long as you don't play really screechy violin music on my amp, you would never know that its basically cutting out half of the audible frequency range.


instrument sounds are made from harmonics sinewaves. example; violin sounds specifically because of his harmonics fingerprint.
when you cut part of spectra, you are loosing the stuff.
many amps have global feedback, what happens if BW is narrow? nasty.
also nasty is, if amp has phase distortion in audio spectra, frequencies get different phase shifts - this comes thru GFB aaand crap happens. complex harmonics sound now has less components.


----------



## Blze001

So I got the SE-500s converted to use mini-XLR like my Q701s (use the same super-long cable across my entire stable, is the idea).

While it is apparent the old cable was crap, it's equally apparently I have nothing with the right kind of power for these. On the amp I use with my computer, at max volume, I get good sound from the left and weak sound from the right channels. On my Torpedo amp, turned up pretty high, I get decent sound from both, but it's sluggish and narrow and just sounds like what an underpowered headphone sounds like.

I think these are meant for speaker amps, not headphone ones.

I'd upload pictures, but being my first crack at headphone modding, it's not really pretty to look at. The soldering is pretty, but that's under headshrink.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Music preference (genre, artists, etc)?
> 2. Sound preference (love/hate bass, midrange, treble)?
> 3. Intended usage (office/home/portable)?
> 4. Budget?
> 5. New/used?


Mostly EDM,but also some instrumental songs,be it rock,classic or similar.
I don't particular hate anything but wouldn't like ear piercing treble
At home
<200
New

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> That's really difficult. Used to be $100 was the breaking point but nowadays with these cheaper Asian clones it has moved to $40-50 even. The differences between headphones costing double the price can be minimal and always up to personal preference. When you can directly compare you should hear the tiny differences easily, but otherwise you may even have a trouble telling them apart.
> 
> I'm writing down finishing my own overview to post in a new thread.
> 
> The Philips cans are hard to get, only available on certain markets.
> What are you looking for? And can you appreciate a better sounding headphone, have the sources for it, or twice the price has to be twice better sound somehow, which almost no headphone will be.
> It goes sort of like this: price exponentially up and sound quality goes to a limit, I don't remember what the function is called but it goes up fast and the quickly turns to being almost horizontal and at infinity it goes to a finite number, you could think of it as reversed exponential but it's actually even worse than that. There is a point after which spending more on a headphone turns a little stupid as there is really no sound improvement worth the extreme price increase.


I don't know about that,but i mostly ended selling them because they did not impress me much for what they costed.

Also because the effect they had on music,especially EDM,what i got about owning them is that they have really good positional audio and sound stage to a degree,but this is i guess because of the distance between the driver and your ears,wich in turn makes songs like EDM sound like you are listening them in a chamber,wich is weird atleast to me.

Let's say that if they had the same lower end performance without the weird effect i would have kept them.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Mostly EDM,but also some instrumental songs,be it rock,classic or similar.
> I don't particular hate anything but wouldn't like ear piercing treble
> At home
> <200
> New
> I don't know about that,but i mostly ended selling them because they did not impress me much for what they costed.
> 
> Also because the effect they had on music,especially EDM,what i got about owning them is that they have really good positional audio and sound stage to a degree,but this is i guess because of the distance between the driver and your ears,wich in turn makes songs like EDM sound like you are listening them in a chamber,wich is weird atleast to me.
> 
> Let's say that if they had the same lower end performance without the weird effect i would have kept them.


 Headphones overview: AKG, Audio-Technica, Beyerdynamic, Sennheiser, ...

started on 10/15/17
•

last post 11/10/17 at 3:37pm
•

5 replies
•

234 views

Can't say much more than that. I listen mostly to electronic made music, trance, chillout/ambient, but not only, pretty much anything except pop, rock, metal, country. So I may listen to orchestra and then to hardstyle and then chillout, it's a mix of old and new and different kinds. Mostly electronic though or as I say made with eletronic devices be it analog or digital.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> instrument sounds are made from harmonics sinewaves. example; violin sounds specifically because of his harmonics fingerprint.
> when you cut part of spectra, you are loosing the stuff.
> many amps have global feedback, what happens if BW is narrow? nasty.
> also nasty is, if amp has phase distortion in audio spectra, frequencies get different phase shifts - this comes thru GFB aaand crap happens. complex harmonics sound now has less components.


Well thankfully I listen to a lot of classic rock, so I don't have a lot of those issues to begin with.









My amp doesn't use any feedback what so ever.

A guy is currently helping me understand amps and amp design a little better. He seems to think there is simply some capacitance that is causing the amp to cut off the frequencies at 10K. He seems to think it is my transformers, but I am using james transformers and I am seeing other SET james transformers going out pretty far (17Khz) before rolling off. Something is definitely going on though because it is basically a sheer drop off. It not a gentle roll off like you might expect.

Look up the JE Labs EL34 amp. I am using a 350b (6l6) in it, and I changed the bias resistor for the output tube. But other then that, the schematic is identical to what I have.

As soon as I get a better job than the crap one I have right now, I will be building 300b parafeed mono blocks and taking the remaining 350b tubes I have to make a pair 350b pp monoblocks.


----------



## Alex132

What would you guys say are comparable competitors to the Shure SE215?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What would you guys say are comparable competitors to the Shure SE215?


RHA MA750(i). Many prefer it. The price seems to have dropped quite significantly as well, last time I looked on Amazon UK it was £80, can see it for £55 now.

https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/reid-and-heath-acoustics-ma750-ear-monitor


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> What would you guys say are comparable competitors to the Shure SE215?
> 
> 
> 
> RHA MA750(i). Many prefer it. The price seems to have dropped quite significantly as well, last time I looked on Amazon UK it was £80, can see it for £55 now.
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/reid-and-heath-acoustics-ma750-ear-monitor
Click to expand...

Not in my country, but I will see if a friend can bring them down - thanks!


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well thankfully I listen to a lot of classic rock, so I don't have a lot of those issues to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My amp doesn't use any feedback what so ever.
> 
> A guy is currently helping me understand amps and amp design a little better. He seems to think there is simply some capacitance that is causing the amp to cut off the frequencies at 10K. He seems to think it is my transformers, but I am using james transformers and I am seeing other SET james transformers going out pretty far (17Khz) before rolling off. Something is definitely going on though because it is basically a sheer drop off. It not a gentle roll off like you might expect.
> 
> Look up the JE Labs EL34 amp. I am using a 350b (6l6) in it, and I changed the bias resistor for the output tube. But other then that, the schematic is identical to what I have.


this ? 

Miller C. of endstage can act as additional load at HF. I had too warm sound with 2A3 driven by resistor loaded ECC83. What happened there - less gain at treble and steeper loadline, more distortion.
Then i went to FET gyrator for driver tube - No HF rolloff. Gain jumped also significantly. Try this mod

other thing what can cause treble rolloff is too high parasitic inductance of transformer = in laymans, windings are poorly done. Not enough of windings coupling to each other.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> this ?
> 
> Miller C. of endstage can act as additional load at HF. I had too warm sound with 2A3 driven by resistor loaded ECC83. What happened there - less gain at treble and steeper loadline, more distortion.
> Then i went to FET gyrator for driver tube - No HF rolloff. Gain jumped also significantly. Try this mod
> 
> other thing what can cause treble rolloff is too high parasitic inductance of transformer = in laymans, windings are poorly done. Not enough of windings coupling to each other.


Nahhhhh. I don't want to spend much more time or money on this amp.

The only issue IMO in terms of subjective sound quality is that vocals are a bit recessed/distant.

If I dump 6sn7 tubes in the amp as it is, the vocals kind of improve, so I am hoping that if I just bias the amp for 6sn7s, I might be able to fix 99% of the issues.

It will also lower the miller capacitance and should help the 10khz cut off problem.

I just want to fix the subjective issues, call this amp done, and move on to something else.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Anyone heard of Cayin iDAC-6 and iHA-6 stack? I'm curious about them and have been reading up on the stack, very interesting that the iDAC-6 can output either SS or tube (for RCA output) but only tubes for XLR (quad 6N16B tubes). It's been well reviewed by some sites, including InnerFidelity, and is a very potent stack, the iHA-6 can even drive a HE-6 easily enough......so tempted by it. But the snag is, I can only buy the stack .....or a modded HE-6 I've been eyeing.


----------



## pez

So I'm still auditioning the T-X0's pretty heavily. They're starting to grow on me for the midrange. I have to use the TH-X00 as a reference of what 'just-right' sounds to me, so this means I will probably need to bring the T-X0's back home again with me this weekend. There's a forwardness to the mids that are really nice, but it's also at the sacrifice of a tad bit of bass. Although it does take the 'edginess' of some vocals off. They're definitely not a perfect set of cans by any means, but I can't quite say what mod would make them that way.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Fun fact guys, I heard the audio technica M20x and was pleasantly surprised.

For 50 bucks, its probably my new favorite budget headphone.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Interesting... better than Monoprice's 8323?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Interesting... better than Monoprice's 8323?


Never heard those in particular.

I have heard the AKG 240 and all of its clones, and the audio technica ones are way better.

Most cheap stuff sounds pretty bright and tinny. These are pretty full and have some decent bass. They trade blows with stock t50rp and they are not too far off from the AT M40x for half the cost.

They are also decently rugged and are obviously closed back, so they would work really well as travel headphones or something to wear around work or school.

That all being said, they do have their issues. Bass can be considered muddy and the mids are a little bit all over the place. But these problems are somewhat minor. They sound a little off, but compared to everything else in the 50 dollar price range, these kick serious butt.

The other thing I really like about these is that they are for sale at most audio/computer shops. So if you do decide to use these as travel headphones and you run over the cord, or they get water damage, you can just go buy another pair. No shipping : D


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If you have a chance, definitely give the Monoprice 8323's a shot. They are usually around 20 bucks or less and closed.


----------



## pez

Magni 2 Uber is on sale on Amazon via Schiit Audio for $79.00. Probably won't last too much longer once they exhaust the stock. Surely this is a price designed to clear out their stock in lieu of the Magni 3.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SCBX6FA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?tag=slicinc-20&ascsubtag=a064bc72b3c511e7992c8e47b639583f0INT&smid=A2MQBWZ25GS6JU&psc=1


----------



## Streetdragon

is there a differenc between the Magni 2 Uber and the Magni 3(99$) ?


----------



## pez

They're two totally different amps altogether, so there should be. If you don't need the power of the Magni 3 and you are tight on cash, I'd say the Magni 2 Uber can be considered a good deal. Otherwise, spend the $20 and get the newer version. Sound-wise, I unfortunately can't say just yet.


----------



## Streetdragon

Is there any differenz between the magniand the Little Dot? just need a amp that pushes a bit more bass if i want it.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> is there a differenc between the Magni 2 Uber and the Magni 3(99$) ?


If the Magni 3 sounds anything like the Jotenheim that the topology is based on, I would say the Magni 3 will be significantly better than the 2/Uber.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone know a good amp/dac combo to power DT770 Pro 80ohm headphones, and on a tight budget?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone know a good amp/dac combo to power DT770 Pro 80ohm headphones, and on a tight budget?


How tight?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Anyone know a good amp/dac combo to power DT770 Pro 80ohm headphones, and on a tight budget?
> 
> 
> 
> How tight?
Click to expand...

Well, around $150-200 or so. Was thinking D1, but not sure of its amping potential.


----------



## Blze001

On the topic of good cheap headphones, I'm surprised by my Symphonized Wraith 2.0 headphones. Stock pads are on-ear and so-so, but with the trusty ol' Brainwavz angled pads they sound remarkably good for the $50 I paid for them.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, around $150-200 or so. Was thinking D1, but not sure of its amping potential.


Aren't you using a Magni + Modi combo?


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Well, around $150-200 or so. Was thinking D1, but not sure of its amping potential.
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you using a Magni + Modi combo?
Click to expand...

Magni 1 + Xonar DX. This isn't for me, it's for a friend who I'm recommending to get a DT770. 80 / 250 Ohm is the only variant here, and he knows very little about headphones/audio in general. So something with a V curve and is overly bass-heavy would probably suit him.

He's also a supreme cheap-skate lol.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Magni 1 + Xonar DX. This isn't for me, it's for a friend who I'm recommending to get a DT770. 80 / 250 Ohm is the only variant here, and he knows very little about headphones/audio in general. So something with a V curve and is overly bass-heavy would probably suit him.
> 
> He's also a supreme cheap-skate lol.


Ahhhh that makes more sense. What about the Fulla 2? It doesn't really need much amping and that amp/DAC combo will be minimal and cost towards the low-end of his budget. If not, the Magni 3 and a Modi 2 would be a solid start.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Magni 1 + Xonar DX. This isn't for me, it's for a friend who I'm recommending to get a DT770. 80 / 250 Ohm is the only variant here, and he knows very little about headphones/audio in general. So something with a V curve and is overly bass-heavy would probably suit him.
> 
> He's also a supreme cheap-skate lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh that makes more sense. What about the Fulla 2? It doesn't really need much amping and that amp/DAC combo will be minimal and cost towards the low-end of his budget. If not, the Magni 3 and a Modi 2 would be a solid start.
Click to expand...

Good point. Might just grab that.

And for more my side, what would you say is a good portable DAC/Amp for HD650s? I wanna be able to take this with my to Canada and for it to be better than my Magni/DX. If that's not really possible, not the end of the world. Just the DX white noise bug is irritating me to no end.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Good point. Might just grab that.
> 
> And for more my side, what would you say is a good portable DAC/Amp for HD650s? I wanna be able to take this with my to Canada and for it to be better than my Magni/DX. If that's not really possible, not the end of the world. Just the DX white noise bug is irritating me to no end.


I'm assuming by portable you mean keeping it reasonably tote-able and not necessarily actively portable.

If adding a Modi to the mix isn't too much of a factor to reducing the portability you're looking for, getting a Modi 2 wouldn't be a bad option for you. You seem to be really pleased with the sound you're getting already, so I think keeping it consistent wouldn't be a bad thing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> If you have a chance, definitely give the Monoprice 8323's a shot. They are usually around 20 bucks or less and closed.


Yeah. I am actually pretty sure I have heard them before.

This is where I get into trouble.

I have pretty much heard every headphone out there on the market, but what ends up happening is that I forget about the ones I don't like and focus on the ones that are at least acceptable.

The more "meh" they are, the less likely I am to remember them. This is why I am having a difficult time helping pez with the recommended audio sub forum.

Whats even worse is when you have basic black headphones like these monoprice ones. There are so many basic cheapo headphones out there, that IDK if I heard the monoprice ones, or some crappy sony ones.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Good point. Might just grab that.
> 
> And for more my side, what would you say is a good portable DAC/Amp for HD650s? I wanna be able to take this with my to Canada and for it to be better than my Magni/DX. If that's not really possible, not the end of the world. Just the DX white noise bug is irritating me to no end.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming by portable you mean keeping it reasonably tote-able and not necessarily actively portable.
> 
> If adding a Modi to the mix isn't too much of a factor to reducing the portability you're looking for, getting a Modi 2 wouldn't be a bad option for you. You seem to be really pleased with the sound you're getting already, so I think keeping it consistent wouldn't be a bad thing.
Click to expand...

Not a bad option, but was more wondering what I could as a DAC/Amp combo that would be better than my DX+Magni - 'portable' (as you said) but not overly expensive. So far I can't actually find anything - which isn't the end of the world tbh, I think I'll just spend some money on importing the RHA MA-750s that twerk mentioned instead


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not a bad option, but was more wondering what I could as a DAC/Amp combo that would be better than my DX+Magni - 'portable' (as you said) but not overly expensive. So far I can't actually find anything - which isn't the end of the world tbh, I think I'll just spend some money on importing the RHA MA-750s that twerk mentioned instead


In that price range it's going to be a bit harder I think. I've heard mixed things about the Jotenheim as an 'AIO' unit, but it's not necessarily portable. There's not much else under that price range that I think could be considered portable. Maybe that Grace DAC/Amp that OC'ing Noob is using? The m9xx I think it's called? But I believe it's also somewhere in the 400-500 dollar range







.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Not a bad option, but was more wondering what I could as a DAC/Amp combo that would be better than my DX+Magni - 'portable' (as you said) but not overly expensive. So far I can't actually find anything - which isn't the end of the world tbh, I think I'll just spend some money on importing the RHA MA-750s that twerk mentioned instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In that price range it's going to be a bit harder I think. I've heard mixed things about the Jotenheim as an 'AIO' unit, but it's not necessarily portable. There's not much else under that price range that I think could be considered portable. Maybe that Grace DAC/Amp that OC'ing Noob is using? The m9xx I think it's called? But I believe it's also somewhere in the 400-500 dollar range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I think you mean the ZDAC? But yeah, those are expensive and can't switch between 110/230v for the Jotenheim....


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think you mean the ZDAC? But yeah, those are expensive and can't switch between 110/230v for the Jotenheim....


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp

No, that's what I was talking about







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> In that price range it's going to be a bit harder I think. I've heard mixed things about the Jotenheim as an 'AIO' unit, but it's not necessarily portable. There's not much else under that price range that I think could be considered portable. Maybe that Grace DAC/Amp that OC'ing Noob is using? The m9xx I think it's called? But I believe it's also somewhere in the 400-500 dollar range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, that is what I am using. Great DAC, meh amp, but very pleasant when paired with my TH-X00.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> I think you mean the ZDAC? But yeah, those are expensive and can't switch between 110/230v for the Jotenheim....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/grace-design-x-massdrop-m9xx-dac-amp
> 
> No, that's what I was talking about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Aahhh, yeah that looks decent but pricey. Gonna hold off for now as the person who can bring down something for me from the USA said he doesn't have much cargo space left - so earphones it is then


----------



## silvrr

I found a bottlehead crack with speedball for sale for a great price (less than I paid for my non speedball version). Going to compare the two and see which I like better. The other gets sold. I have heard some that like the plain jane version better an others that prefer the speedball. Should be interesting to see the differences. Gets here tomorrow!


----------



## rathborne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I found a bottlehead crack with speedball for sale for a great price (less than I paid for my non speedball version). Going to compare the two and see which I like better. The other gets sold. I have heard some that like the plain jane version better an others that prefer the speedball. Should be interesting to see the differences. Gets here tomorrow!


I've heard similar differences of opinion between the two models (I think it comes down to how much you like tube rolling) so I look forward to hearing your thoughts







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> I've heard similar differences of opinion between the two models (I think it comes down to how much you like tube rolling) so I look forward to hearing your thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No.

As long as you have a decent power tube, a CCS will make tube rolling matters less. The reason people say tube rolling matters more is usually because they have already rolled tubes using a plate resistor. Then when they switch to a CCS, their voltages tend to go up and throws off their bias a little and they need new tubes to readjust their amp.

If you use decent quality new production tubes and a CCS, you will find that tube rolling is no where near as rewarding because the whole point of a CSS is to reduce the coloration that the preamp tube imparts on the sound anyways.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'd been tossing and turning about whether to get the Cayin stack (~1000USD)or the HE6 (~900USD, I was told it was the less popular 6 screw modded version), finally decided to break the deadlock by getting a BNIB iFi iDSD Micro Black Label. I had the regular iDSD Micro a while back, but didn't quite like it due to its warm'ish sound, the BL is said to be more balanced with better clarity.......I like the sound of that!

Side by side with my iDSD Nano (yes, those big 'feet' on it was due to the fact that I'd had it on top of my Schiit Lyr many moons back)

Some accessories in the box, forgot to include a pouch, headphone adapter and a couple of thick rubber bands to secure if to a DAP for a portable setup.


----------



## sli_shroom

"micro"?


----------



## Alex132

Where does the Fulla 2's DAC compared to my DX?

Nevermind, found out.

@twerk


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where does the Fulla 2's DAC compared to my DX?
> 
> Nevermind, found out.
> 
> @twerk


Awesome, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Where does the Fulla 2's DAC compared to my DX?
> 
> Nevermind, found out.
> 
> @twerk
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's an OK DAC, but probably nothing special over your DX. The only benefit it might have would be featurewise (USB) vs PCI(-e) expansion card, etc.


----------



## Pings

I can't believe I have not joined this group. I have a bunch of headphones. I have the Sennheiser HD6XX, HD598, AKG K712 Pro, K553 Pro, M220, HiFiMan HE350, HE4XX, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm, and the Audio‑Technica ATH‑AD1000X. Powered by the JDS Labs The Element and the Schiit Jotunheim.


----------



## kevindd992002

Is it worth upgrading to the Kingston HyperX Cloud Revolver S if I already have the Cloud Revolver?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I can't believe I have not joined this group. I have a bunch of headphones. I have the Sennheiser HD6XX, HD598, AKG K712 Pro, K553 Pro, M220, HiFiMan HE350, HE4XX, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm, and the Audio‑Technica ATH‑AD1000X. Powered by the JDS Labs The Element and the Schiit Jotunheim.


As they say in HeadFi when you first join them, "Welcome to the club, sorry about your wallet."







Nice collection of cans and great audio gear.....especially nice Schiit with the Jot.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I can't believe I have not joined this group. I have a bunch of headphones. I have the Sennheiser HD6XX, HD598, AKG K712 Pro, K553 Pro, M220, HiFiMan HE350, HE4XX, Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro 250Ohm, and the Audio‑Technica ATH‑AD1000X. Powered by the JDS Labs The Element and the Schiit Jotunheim.


Nice! I've added you to the list with the inventory that you've given above







. Always glad to see new members!


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to the Kingston HyperX Cloud Revolver S if I already have the Cloud Revolver?


That would be hard to tell from what I understand Kingston is no longer working with Takstar. So those tried and true old Takstar Pro 80 drives are no longer being used.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> As they say in HeadFi when you first join them, "Welcome to the club, sorry about your wallet."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice collection of cans and great audio gear.....especially nice Schiit with the Jot.


Thanks, tell me about it. The wife wasn't too happy about it until she got into it herself. I just got the Schiit Jotunheim and I told her she would get my Element and to my shock, she said ok







. I have my eye on the MrSpeakers Aeon Flow Open and the Philips Fidelio X2 next with some kind of headphone wall/shelf.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> That would be hard to tell from what I understand Kingston is no longer working with Takstar. So those tried and true old Takstar Pro 80 drives are no longer being used.


I thought the Cloud is the rebranded version of the Takstar Pro 80? Is it the same with the Cloud Revolver?

So no one confirmed yet if the Cloud Revolver 2 still has the same Takstar Pro 80 driver? This new version has been out since early 2017.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Hey pez, please update my gear on the list, thanks!


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the Cloud is the rebranded version of the Takstar Pro 80? Is it the same with the Cloud Revolver?
> 
> So no one confirmed yet if the Cloud Revolver 2 still has the same Takstar Pro 80 driver? This new version has been out since early 2017.


BUMP!


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Hey pez, please update my gear on the list, thanks!


Just to make it slightly easier on me, can you do a run down of what it should look like for me?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Just to make it slightly easier on me, can you do a run down of what it should look like for me?


I'd fill that form on the first page, listing all my stuff. But anyhow, here goes:

Headphones/IEM - HiFiMan HE1000 v1, HiFiMan HE560, HiFiMan HE4, Sennheiser HD800 (SDR Mod), Sennheiser HD6XX, AKG K812, AUdio Technica ATH-R70X, Audio Technica ATH-A900X Ltd, Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Grado GS1000i, Denon AH-D7000+Lawton Angle Pads, Denon AH-D2000, Beyerdynamic DT990/600 Premium, Beyerdynamic DT770/250 Pro, Philips Fidelio X1, Fostex T50RP+Alpha Pads, PSB M4U 2, Sennheiser IE800, Fitear Parterre, Campfire Audio Jupiter

Amp - Gustard H10, Virtue Audio One, Tube Amp BL-2

DAC - Gustard X12, Oppo HA1, iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, Fostex HPA4 (only the Gustard X12 is a true stand alone DAC, the rest are DAC combos).


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Peanut gallery demands pictures of said gear because they would be impressive pictures! ^_^


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I'd fill that form on the first page, listing all my stuff. But anyhow, here goes:
> 
> Headphones/IEM - HiFiMan HE1000 v1, HiFiMan HE560, HiFiMan HE4, Sennheiser HD800 (SDR Mod), Sennheiser HD6XX, AKG K812, AUdio Technica ATH-R70X, Audio Technica ATH-A900X Ltd, Audio Technica ATH-AD700X, Grado GS1000i, Denon AH-D7000+Lawton Angle Pads, Denon AH-D2000, Beyerdynamic DT990/600 Premium, Beyerdynamic DT770/250 Pro, Philips Fidelio X1, Fostex T50RP+Alpha Pads, PSB M4U 2, Sennheiser IE800, Fitear Parterre, Campfire Audio Jupiter
> 
> Amp - Gustard H10, Virtue Audio One, Tube Amp BL-2
> 
> DAC - Gustard X12, Oppo HA1, iFi Micro iDSD Black Label, Fostex HPA4 (only the Gustard X12 is a true stand alone DAC, the rest are DAC combos).


My bad...it was not updating for a while and then it did. I found the entry and adjusted it







.


----------



## TheReciever

Finally ordered the HM5 pads for my SHP9500 headphones. Should be here monday


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Peanut gallery demands pictures of said gear because they would be impressive pictures! ^_^


Heh, will do my best to oblige, my good sir!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> My bad...it was not updating for a while and then it did. I found the entry and adjusted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the effort! Much appreciated!


----------



## c0ld

How did I miss this thread!? I always been a fan of audio. Started with crappy set of JVC HARX700, then moved to Audio Technicas ATH-M50.

Eventually wanted open backs and got the Sennheiser HD 598 with a Fiio E10K. Then got the Adidas Limited edition HD 25-ii for mixing and no leakage listening.

At my recent job the HD 25-ii weren't comfortable for long listening sessions because of the clamping force. So I got the Massdrop Fostex T-X0 and moved the Fiio e10k to work with the Fostex's. But since planars require a good AMP I splurged for the Massdrop Cavalli Tube Hybrid AMP with the separate Massdrop Grace SDAC to complete the stack for work. But I gotta wait till Feb









I recently upgraded my old Titanium HD Sound card to the new SoundblasterX AE-5. I got it almost brand new without a box for $85, I couldn't pass it up.

Since I have the HD 6XX for next month, I am unsure what AMP/DAC to get for it I heard nothing but good things about the Audio Gd NFB 11.28. Although this new Soundblaster AE-5 is driving my HD 598's wonderfully right now. Will the HD 6XX be too much for the AE-5?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

As requested, some pics of my cans first, left out a few of them like the AD700X, Fidelio X1 and the M4U 2. Hanging most of my cans on this hat stand as the aircon in my room has bitten the dust. I'm undecided as to whether to repair it as I'll be moving out in 3-4 months' time. I've shifted to my spare room with fully functioning aircon and my cans would do better here instead of my stuffy old room. Also have some shots of the various cans, I don't have a table big enough for all my cans...and so, the potato pics!!!


----------



## Alex132




----------



## Blze001

Suddenly I feel a lot better about my collection: only having 7 isn't so bad!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> As requested, some pics of my cans first, left out a few of them like the AD700X, Fidelio X1 and the M4U 2. Hanging most of my cans on this hat stand as the aircon in my room has bitten the dust. I'm undecided as to whether to repair it as I'll be moving out in 3-4 months' time. I've shifted to my spare room with fully functioning aircon and my cans would do better here instead of my stuffy old room. Also have some shots of the various cans, I don't have a table big enough for all my cans...and so, the potato pics!!!


You should sell some of those and get some stax gear in your life. Also probably need a good speaker amp for the HE-6


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's a gorgeous collection, but I don't see any potatoes....









I'm happy with my four pairs of headphones and four pairs of IEM's atm, even if two of the headphones aren't listed in my thingy (assuming I still have those Numark ones and didn't throw them out years ago)


----------



## pez

That's a gorgeous collection HL2-4-Life.

Yeah....Tjj and I have contemplated just each doing headphone walls at this point so that we can listen and then recommend just about every headphone....though I question my ability to afford some of the pricier ones like the Orpheus







.


----------



## TheReciever

What a collection!

I just have my SHP9500 that I put the HM5 pads on today







I am fairly happy with the result, it looks like a premium product now hehe. To complete it (for gaming and TS) I have the modmic 4 that I was able to purchase used for 35 iirc

Though now that I have finally upgrade from my m4600 to the Alienware 17 Ranger I have some baseline sound issues. I guess one upgrade ill keep in mind for is a USB sound card again...


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> What a collection!
> 
> I just have my SHP9500 that I put the HM5 pads on today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am fairly happy with the result, it looks like a premium product now hehe. To complete it (for gaming and TS) I have the modmic 4 that I was able to purchase used for 35 iirc
> 
> Though now that I have finally upgrade from my m4600 to the Alienware 17 Ranger I have some baseline sound issues. I guess one upgrade ill keep in mind for is a USB sound card again...


If you need something AIO, for those particular headphones, you could consider a Fulla, Fulla 2 or something like the DragonFly.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> If you need something AIO, for those particular headphones, you could consider a Fulla, Fulla 2 or something like the DragonFly.


Do they replace the sound drivers? As the audio is quite alright its just w/e Windows 10 (or the sound driver) considers to be the primary application has a much higher volume. This even occurs between tabs in my browser. I already disabled the communications tab in Windows but the behavior hasnt changed at all.

I could use my USB sound card I have but I dont like having white noise in the background.


----------



## pez

For the three I listed, they specifically run on a pretty standard driver (if at all; it's been a while) so they usually require all of 3 seconds to find and install. It's just like hooking up a USB flashdrive, really. Linux picks up my Schiit Fulla 2 with no issue and didn't require a driver. I think the Fulla is the same way. The DragonFly should be as well, but I remember not being able to use it in Linux natively.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> For the three I listed, they specifically run on a pretty standard driver (if at all; it's been a while) so they usually require all of 3 seconds to find and install. It's just like hooking up a USB flashdrive, really. Linux picks up my Schiit Fulla 2 with no issue and didn't require a driver. I think the Fulla is the same way. The DragonFly should be as well, but I remember not being able to use it in Linux natively.


Well its certainly worth looking into. Just kind of sucks ill have to get a powered usb hub as I dont want any devices on the right of the laptop.

Its why I always used USB sound cards though, for some reason internal sound solutions on laptops are always a bit lacking. USB sound cards resolve this for me typically.

If I can figure out what the heck is going on with the baseline I wouldnt really need a hardware solution.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well its certainly worth looking into. Just kind of sucks ill have to get a powered usb hub as I dont want any devices on the right of the laptop.
> 
> Its why I always used USB sound cards though, for some reason internal sound solutions on laptops are always a bit lacking. USB sound cards resolve this for me typically.
> 
> If I can figure out what the heck is going on with the baseline I wouldnt really need a hardware solution.


I think USB extensions are still a thing as well, so there's that option. However, a nice hub is a good tool to have and isn't a one-trick pony that you'll never use again probably


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Well its certainly worth looking into. Just kind of sucks ill have to get a powered usb hub as I dont want any devices on the right of the laptop.
> 
> Its why I always used USB sound cards though, for some reason internal sound solutions on laptops are always a bit lacking. USB sound cards resolve this for me typically.
> 
> If I can figure out what the heck is going on with the baseline I wouldnt really need a hardware solution.


You don't need a powered hub. I wouldn't ever put a dac on a hub either. You want that data stream to be as clean and clear as possible. If you put it on a hub with other devices, you will inevitably pick up noise.


----------



## TheReciever

Then i wouldnt bother with a dac either since its also using a usb port.

Guess ill have to figure out the audio issue another way.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, finally went out and picked up a pair of V-Moda Crossfade M-100's..... *wolf whistles* Excuse me while I just go find a corner to kick back and relax in because after just two tracks I strongly suspect I'm going to rather enjoy spending time with them...

Prodigy - The Day Is My Enemy
Hocico Déja-Vu Siniestro

And Hocico - Relentless is.... Yeaaaaaaaaaah, those padded kicks.... ^_^

Surprising amount of soundstage for closed back too. And my Audio GD NFB-11 isn't even at 09:00 for volume on low gain 

Even Combichrist's "Satan's Propaganda" and Noisia's "Machine Gun (16 Bit Remix)"... ESPECIALLY Machine Gun. So nice to hear a pair of headphones that can keep up with some of the rather technical tricks they did with the kicks. Absolutely loving the apparent lack of smearing between the rapid staccatos? going on between 3:30 and 4:00 (simulating gunfire via kicks/pads)...


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*


Is it me...or did you just narrated about you eargasm ?!








..And here I am still trying to find a good dealt on Siberia 800/840


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Is it me...or did you just narrated about you eargasm ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..And here I am still trying to find a good dealt on Siberia 800/840


I never use that word, but it could just be the fact I've missed my lower Hertz stuff







HD 600's are nice and all, but sometimes you want that low end in your music. The headphones definitely need the XL pads though, the regular ones aren't deep enough for my ears.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I never use that word, but it could just be the fact I've missed my lower Hertz stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HD 600's are nice and all, but sometimes you want that low end in your music. The headphones definitely need the XL pads though, the regular ones aren't deep enough for my ears.


Once in a while, it's great to use a can with Das Bass.







I had the M-100 and it hit the right note when it came to bass, liked it a lot but sold it off as I was into that clarity and resolution phase. Anyhow, here's one last pic of three of my remaining cans, I still have the AD700X and PSB M4U 2, as well as a Klipsch Image One BT and an M40 (last two are mainly for when I'm one and about, though I do prefer my IEM's to them). Anyhow, this last pic is of my lower end but great sounding cans, I didn't include my ATH-AD700X and PSB M4U 2, and also my Klipsch M40 and Image One BT (which are more for outdoor use)


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Edited - Double post


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Well, as much as I absolutely LOVED the sound (and especially the bass) from those V-Moda M-100's..... They went back to the store after several attempts at listening sessions not even totalling an hour.... Next day my ears (the outside of them) hurt like I couldn't believe, and hubby's pair the headband caused a decent amount of pain... Such a pity, they were such lovely sounding headphones but the fact they'd do this weird curling of my ears within the cups after 15 minutes and then clamp down on everything...

Comfort is more important.

They sure sounded lovely though.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Well, as much as I absolutely LOVED the sound (and especially the bass) from those V-Moda M-100's..... They went back to the store after several attempts at listening sessions not even totalling an hour.... Next day my ears (the outside of them) hurt like I couldn't believe, and hubby's pair the headband caused a decent amount of pain... Such a pity, they were such lovely sounding headphones but the fact they'd do this weird curling of my ears within the cups after 15 minutes and then clamp down on everything...
> 
> Comfort is more important.
> 
> They sure sounded lovely though.


Strange that you guys are experiencing this. I recall not having an issue with wearing 'em for long periods on board a plane, even outside on a cool day. The M100 is not exactly the most comfortable can I've tried, but certainly not unfortable as well. It's a lovely, great basshead can......but like I'd said, I was into this resolution phase. The M100 sound bloody awesome, just not a resolving can.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Strange that you guys are experiencing this. I recall not having an issue with wearing 'em for long periods on board a plane, even outside on a cool day. The M100 is not exactly the most comfortable can I've tried, but certainly not unfortable as well. It's a lovely, great basshead can......but like I'd said, I was into this resolution phase. The M100 sound bloody awesome, just not a resolving can.


Yeah, I agree it's strange but it's life... Guess we just like our stupidly oversized ear coverings like in the HD 600's and my K712's (even if I have a love-hate the headband on my AKG's). Even two days later, my ears still are somewhat sore, but nowhere near how they were yesterday.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> (even if I have a love-hate the headband on my AKG's).


I cut off those stupid bumps, no idea what they were thinking when they put them on.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I cut off those stupid bumps, no idea what they were thinking when they put them on.


K712's don't have the bumps, it's a solid semi-hard leather that likes to dig into your scalp if you angle it wrong


----------



## pez

I've actually started using my Q701s again for gaming and I'm glad I started again. It's hard to cold-switch from the TH-X00 to the AKG as the difference in bass can be a bit polarizing. I think for competitive or anything online, I'll remain with the AKG and just continue to use the TH-X00 for singleplayer stuff







. I *almost* bit on a DT990 for $170 this past week, but I figured I could wait it out until Black Friday to do all the rest of my toy shopping







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Lately I've been tempted to give my K712's a go again. HD 600's are great and all, but there's just something about that extra bit of bass (not to mention I do like them).


----------



## Simmons572

I think once I get another influx of cash, I am interested in picking up the Fostex TH X00 Purpleheart headphones. They look like a fantastic pair of headphones, and I am a sucker for the wooden finish.

Probably going to have to wait until they are listed again next year.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I think once I get another influx of cash, I am interested in picking up the Fostex TH X00 Purpleheart headphones. They look like a fantastic pair of headphones, and I am a sucker for the wooden finish.
> 
> Probably going to have to wait until they are listed again next year.


I'd love to get one myself, but having to typically wait for months isn't my forte, I'm more for instant gratification actually. Guess I'll wait for someone to offload a pair in the garage section the the local forums here in my neck of the woods. Been thinking of the Aeon, so afraid to audition it as I'm afraid of what I might do if I like it.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I think once I get another influx of cash, I am interested in picking up the Fostex TH X00 Purpleheart headphones. They look like a fantastic pair of headphones, and I am a sucker for the wooden finish.
> 
> Probably going to have to wait until they are listed again next year.


I actually got an email last night/yesterday (I work third, so my 'days' and 'nights' are a bit different







) that they are in-stock and actually shipping out in 2-3 business days ATM. I've actually toyed with the idea of picking them up myself







.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I actually got an email last night/yesterday (I work third, so my 'days' and 'nights' are a bit different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) that they are in-stock and actually shipping out in 2-3 business days ATM. I've actually toyed with the idea of picking them up myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yeah.. I got it too... Now I am $450 in the hole.....









Also, ordered a pair of MrSpeakers Alpha Pads. Should be a fun time.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Glad to see I ain't the only one hurtin'.







My recent HD6XX and iFi Micro iDSD BL purchases have caused a dent, and I still have a planned trip to Thailand to catch up with my bro over the Christmas period. That's the bad thing about money, it's so damn hard to earn, yet so easy to spend.







But then, c'est la vie expresses it most aptly.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm hurting because of a recent acquisition of a camera, aaaand naturally that same company announces a newer, even shinier version of the camera. Not that I mind, I had plans for an eventual upgrade just didn't expect what Panasonic announced today that's all... But a stills version of the GH5 with upgrades yaaaay.

As for audio, I'm good for now, probably because wallet is whimpering at the upcoming camera gear plus new monitors and monitor stands


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm hurting because of a recent acquisition of a camera, aaaand naturally that same company announces a newer, even shinier version of the camera. Not that I mind, I had plans for an eventual upgrade just didn't expect what Panasonic announced today that's all... But a stills version of the GH5 with upgrades yaaaay.
> 
> As for audio, I'm good for now, probably because wallet is whimpering at the upcoming camera gear plus new monitors and monitor stands


Gotta get that leica man. Its all about the leica color.









I am still debating between the leica Q or the SL. I might also say screw it all and go for the hassleblad medium format camera.


----------



## pez

Honestly shame on me. I caved and got a new Xbox instead of a pair of headphones







. I'll definitely love to hear your take on the Purplehearts vs the Mahogannys. Bonus points because I could use a more detailed comparison for the Recommendation Guide








.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Gotta get that leica man. Its all about the leica color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still debating between the leica Q or the SL. I might also say screw it all and go for the hassleblad medium format camera.


I'm happy with my G85, but I won't lie and try to cover up just how tempting the G9 is. Surprised they didn't comment on battery life given how much they made it look like a DSLR, but here's hoping for a CIPA rating of at least 600 shots. Won't happen, but I can dream.

As for Leica, they make nice cameras, but man are they expensive! I also personally prefer SLR styled bodies as opposed to rangefinders... But I suspect at some point I'll give one a try anyways if I can get my paws on one.

Why not skip the Hasselblad and go for broke with a Phase One?







... Oh wait, Hasselblad actually has character and charm ^_^

Fuji's GFX50 is also tempting, but I don't know if I'd want to carry something that big and heavy on my back all day...


----------



## Leopanda

Guys, i've done some additional research since my last post as you said me to!
And I am pretty sure i am going to get ebony TH-X00's with some cable mods. That will be da best gift to myself for Christmas









On the other side I was looking for ampdacs instead of Dragonfly, as it looks like just a little improvement over my laptop's sound.
I found that the R2R dac that you were talking about, Audio-GD R2R 11, can be found in my country at ~$400 level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah a ladder or R2R dac is preferable. It actually looks like they are using a legit resistor ladder vs a NOS dac chip like the PCM1704.
> 
> So most dacs on the market are sigma delta dacs. The big advantage to sigma delta is that is VERY cheap to implement. Ladder dacs used to be more common because sigma delta had issues, but since then there have been advances in sigma delta that allows them to have good sound quality.
> 
> However sigma delta dacs are till prone to issues such as jitter and other nonsense. Ladder dacs avoid all that. The only issue with a ladder dac is that the resistors have to be very very very very VERY precise. If they drift in value even a little bit, the dac sounds like crap.
> 
> These guys clearly are using some precision resistors, so they probably have a nice little ladder dac. But its also made in china. Sooooooooo its anyone's guess as to how good the dac is. I would look up some reviews or something. If they show up as positive, then its probably a good deal.


Did anyone have a chance to try it? It seems to have a warm sound signature and smooth treble, is it going to pair good with th-x00?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Guys, i've done some additional research since my last post as you said me to!
> And I am pretty sure i am going to get ebony TH-X00's with some cable mods. That will be da best gift to myself for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side I was looking for ampdacs instead of Dragonfly, as it looks like just a little improvement over my laptop's sound.
> I found that the R2R dac that you were talking about, Audio-GD R2R 11, can be found in my country at ~$400 level.
> Did anyone have a chance to try it? It seems to have a warm sound signature and smooth treble, is it going to pair good with th-x00?


Can't recommend the Ebony TH-X00's enough. I definitely prefer them over the PH and standard. Worth the extra cash IMO.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Honestly shame on me. I caved and got a new Xbox instead of a pair of headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'll definitely love to hear your take on the Purplehearts vs the Mahogannys. Bonus points because I could use a more detailed comparison for the Recommendation Guide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I think that would be a very interesting comparison. From what I have been reading, and I really hope I have been reading correctly, it appears that the purpleheart has deeper subs, and a bit more recessed mids.
I picked these specifically for the louder bass, and also because I am a sucker for the purpleheart aesthetic.

If I knew anyone else who had the mahogony's or the ebony's near me, I would be happy to attempt to do a comparison.

I only have my DT 770s (w/ cable mod) and HD 650s to compare against, so I don't think that comparison would be as helpful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Guys, i've done some additional research since my last post as you said me to!
> 
> And I am pretty sure i am going to get ebony TH-X00's with some cable mods. That will be da best gift to myself for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the other side I was looking for ampdacs instead of Dragonfly, as it looks like just a little improvement over my laptop's sound.
> 
> I found that the R2R dac that you were talking about, Audio-GD R2R 11, can be found in my country at ~$400 level.
> 
> Did anyone have a chance to try it? It seems to have a warm sound signature and smooth treble, is it going to pair good with th-x00?
> 
> 
> 
> Can't recommend the Ebony TH-X00's enough. I definitely prefer them over the PH and standard. Worth the extra cash IMO.
Click to expand...

I've read a lot of good things about the Ebony's as well. I'd love to see some more comparisons between the different models.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm happy with my G85, but I won't lie and try to cover up just how tempting the G9 is. Surprised they didn't comment on battery life given how much they made it look like a DSLR, but here's hoping for a CIPA rating of at least 600 shots. Won't happen, but I can dream.
> 
> As for Leica, they make nice cameras, but man are they expensive! I also personally prefer SLR styled bodies as opposed to rangefinders... But I suspect at some point I'll give one a try anyways if I can get my paws on one.
> 
> Why not skip the Hasselblad and go for broke with a Phase One?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Oh wait, Hasselblad actually has character and charm ^_^
> 
> Fuji's GFX50 is also tempting, but I don't know if I'd want to carry something that big and heavy on my back all day...


The Leica Q and Leica SL are the only two cameras I would consider. Their range finders are neat, but they are meant to be art pieces rather than a proper system camera.

But yeah, they are both $$$$$$. I am leaning towards the SL though. You can find them used for about 4K and you get access to leica's full frame lenses. On the other hand, I feel like the leica Q can do 95% of what I want in a smaller form factor which would make it easier to take with me and it would make photography more enjoyable.

As for the Phase 1 cameras, those are the larger medium format cameras. I was looking at the new SLR style hassleblad with the medium format sensor, similar to the fujifilm.


----------



## Leopanda

I am now reading about R/2R vs DS dacs, that is very interesting!
Am I right that DS dacs require high sample rates for a better noise floor, while everything more than 96kHz and 18 bit is an overcap for R/2R converters?
So if i don't have a collection of high resolution music, R/2R dac will work better for me than DS?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> I am now reading about R/2R vs DS dacs, that is very interesting!
> Am I right that DS dacs require high sample rates for a better noise floor, while everything more than 96kHz and 18 bit is an overcap for R/2R converters?
> So if i don't have a collection of high resolution music, R/2R dac will work better for me than DS?


What?

I think you are a bit mixed up.

First off, any dac will sound better with more bits. The more bits you have, the more precise the dac becomes. The issue is that it is very hard to make a ladder dac and the more bits you add, the more of a challenge it becomes.

16 bits is really all you need. Some really smart person a number of years ago figured out that anything beyond 16 bits really did not improve audio quality and it increased file sizes. This is why 99% of all modern music is produced in 16 bits.

This is also why you see a lot of ladder dacs cap out at 16 bit. Anything higher would just add needless complexity.

DS dacs on the other hand are a lot easier to build. You can build a crazy 32 bit dac chip and jack up the precision of the dac while only slightly increasing the complexity of the dac design.

I am going to leave it there because if I go any further I am going to generate a massive firestorm.


----------



## Leopanda

Thanks for explaining, Tjj!
As i have read, R/2R dacs are more natural sounding but very expencive to build, so i can't understand how Audio-GD could offer a combo with headphone amp for 350$ ?

P.S. I hope this will not summon a firestorm, but... would appreciate your thoughts about this post:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/r2r-multibit-vs-delta-sigma-is-there-a-measurable-scientific-difference-thats-audible.779572/#post-12038925


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> I think that would be a very interesting comparison. From what I have been reading, and I really hope I have been reading correctly, it appears that the purpleheart has deeper subs, and a bit more recessed mids.
> I picked these specifically for the louder bass, and also because I am a sucker for the purpleheart aesthetic.
> 
> If I knew anyone else who had the mahogony's or the ebony's near me, I would be happy to attempt to do a comparison.
> 
> I only have my DT 770s (w/ cable mod) and HD 650s to compare against, so I don't think that comparison would be as helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read a lot of good things about the Ebony's as well. I'd love to see some more comparisons between the different models.


Ah my mistake. I was under the impression you had the Mahogany set as well







. I have a set of HD650s still, so I'd love to hear your thoughts between those two at least







.

The one thing that's driven me away from the PH's is the idea of recessed mids. I really enjoy the kids of the Mahogany's where they are, so I'm afraid to change them.

I've only heard the E-MU Ebony's and I wasn't a huge fan, but I'm not quite sure how similar they are supposed to be to the TH-X00 Ebony's.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Thanks for explaining, Tjj!
> As i have read, R/2R dacs are more natural sounding but very expencive to build, so i can't understand how Audio-GD could offer a combo with headphone amp for 350$ ?
> 
> P.S. I hope this will not summon a firestorm, but... would appreciate your thoughts about this post:
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/r2r-multibit-vs-delta-sigma-is-there-a-measurable-scientific-difference-thats-audible.779572/#post-12038925


Well in the past R2R dacs WERE very expensive to build because the resistor ladder needed to be very tightly matched.

Your average resistor will have a 5% tolerance. So if you have a 10 ohm resistor with a 5% tolerance, your resistor could actually be 9.5 ohms all the way up to 10.5 ohms.

And as a result, the higher you go up in resistance, the more inaccurate the resistor can be. For instance if you had a 100 ohm resistor, then you could end up with something that is 95-110 ohms. 1000 ohms could actually be 950-1050. And so on and so on.

For a ladder dac, you need resistors that are as accurate as possible because you are converting 0s and 1s into actual voltages. If your resistor is out even a few micro ohms, it will change the voltage and therefore impact the overall performance of the dac. So you really need resistors that have a tolerance of 0.1% or lower.

It used to be pretty darn expensive to source resistors with that kind of tolerance. But manufacturing processes have improved a lot and now we can mass produce really accurate precision resistors at a much lower cost which is why R2R is making a come back.

Its also why audio-gd are able to sell them for cheap. Its because they can make them for cheap.

As for DS vs R2R dacs, I will boil this down to keep the conversation from turning into dissertation.

DS devices are guessing machines. They interpolate data in order to make a super educated guess as to what the audio wave function will look like. Sometimes they guess right, sometimes they guess wrong.

R2R dac are theoretically perfect devices. They get a signal in, and it spits out a voltage. However as we have discussed no resistor is perfect. So the voltage that comes out of the dac isn't perfect.

The whole issue around the debate is that if you make a DS dac that can guess REALLY REALLY REALLY well, then it will virtually be a perfect device. And if you make a R2R dac with REALLY REALLY REALLY precise resistors, then it will virtually be a perfect device.

Both approaches are a viable solution. R2R dacs are IMO better because the issues that surround them are much much easier to solve than with DS dacs. As time goes on, I think we will see ladder dacs take over.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You should sell some of those and get some stax gear in your life. Also probably need a good speaker amp for the HE-6


ha, what he said.









regarding the r2r, afaik these resistor networks are on silicon chip.
manufact. process has variability, therefore a need for laser trimming.
which makes things more expensive, complicated


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> ha, what he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the r2r, afaik these resistor networks are on silicon chip.
> manufact. process has variability, therefore a need for laser trimming.
> which makes things more expensive, complicated


Actually no. Audio GD is using an actual PCB with little surface mount resistors for the resistor network. It looks like they actually made their own dac.

Its not like a PCM1704 or an AD1865.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I dunno, perhaps I'm so used to DS DAC's that I just don't like R2R DACs.......maybe it's me, but I do enjoy the Sabre sound, that sparkly highs. I've demo'ed the Schiit Bifrost Multibit and wasn't impressed. Maybe IF I'd tried the Yggdrasil......


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'm curious about R2R myself, but I don't know if I really want to put out $600 CAD after shipping and taxes on a "maybe". On the updated NFB-11 I'd probably consider though, given the more robust power supply and blah blah blah. Oh, and USB that works properly









Definitely liked my NFB-11 over the O2+ODAC Rev.B though, by leaps and bounds I preferred it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I dunno, perhaps I'm so used to DS DAC's that I just don't like R2R DACs.......maybe it's me, but I do enjoy the Sabre sound, that sparkly highs. I've demo'ed the Schiit Bifrost Multibit and wasn't impressed. Maybe IF I'd tried the Yggdrasil......


Don't use schiit as a reference for R2R dacs. They have a really unique sound signature that I haven't encountered in any other dac regardless of design.

I honestly don't know what the deal with the multibit dacs is.

Also keep in mind that sabre has their own secret sauce. Its not a standard straight forward DS dac chip.

This is also why I kind of hate talking about dacs. Each dac is so unique that it is impossible to fairly compare dacs and different technologies in an objective manner.


----------



## pez

What media players are you guys using? I've seen a paid one mentioned before (starts with a 'J' I think). I was always a fan of Foobar2k and then I was unable to recreate the theme I used before. Currently trying Dopamine and it seems to be doing quite well. Doesn't take up a lot of system resources and sound quality seems to match that of Foobar2k. It's very 'pretty' too.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm a foobar2000 guy myself, I'm quite happy with it (though configuring native DSD playback can be quite a pain).....I don't have a compelling reason to try, let alone use, another software audio player.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> What media players are you guys using? I've seen a paid one mentioned before (starts with a 'J' I think). I was always a fan of Foobar2k and then I was unable to recreate the theme I used before. Currently trying Dopamine and it seems to be doing quite well. Doesn't take up a lot of system resources and sound quality seems to match that of Foobar2k. It's very 'pretty' too.


J river.

I am actually building my own music player as a coding challenge using electron. Electron is a bit ram hungry, but its pretty darn cool. I can make it the way I want it and then package it for all the OSes.

Before I started down this rabbit hole I was using lollypop on linux. Before that I was using Tomahawk which is an awesome cross platform music player. Unfortunately development was abandoned and there are still a few bugs on linux that need to be sorted.

I still use it on my hackintosh and it works great. However once I figure out how to generate coverart in electron, I will be using my app full time.









Side note - since music players in linux will almost always use the system's sound server, pretty much all audio players will sound the same. No weird payed programs, no ABing different audio players. You just gotta find one that looks good to you and run with it


----------



## pez

Yeah Dopamine uses WASAPI and sounds just as good to my ears compared to Foobar. Uses very little resources and it looks 'pretty'







.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I used to use JRiver Media Player. I say used to because I haven't reinstalled it yet since my last reformat.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.... I use Spotify mainly at the moment, simply out of convenience


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I use JRiver Media as well. I love it.


----------



## Gilles3000

Been using Foobar2000 for quite a while now, still happy with it. Its easy to customize, and just a good no nonsense audio player.


Spoiler: layout







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I use Spotify mainly at the moment, simply out of convenience


*Burn the Heretic!*

( jk







)


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> *Burn the Heretic!*
> 
> ( jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lawwwwwl. I'll install it at some point, and I might even get the paid version at some point too. I just haven't set it up yet because then I'll have to find a way to get a nicer player on my phone, plus storage for my phone...

Hence why the "convenience" comment. Spotify is nice, especially for all that music that's on my "I want it in my collection but haven't bought it yet" stuff.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I thought the Cloud is the rebranded version of the Takstar Pro 80? Is it the same with the Cloud Revolver?
> 
> So no one confirmed yet if the Cloud Revolver 2 still has the same Takstar Pro 80 driver? This new version has been out since early 2017.


I asked for you and got shut down.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Actually no. Audio GD is using an actual PCB with little surface mount resistors for the resistor network. It looks like they actually made their own dac.
> 
> Its not like a PCM1704 or an AD1865.


your dac is not meant as IC chip, but finished product. ?

ahaaaaaaaa, you mean this ? http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R1/R2R1EN.htm
 

this photo shows bunch of fat FPGAs (CPDLs), on bottom pcb seems like main (usb interface-decode?), and two upper are like separate dac for each LR.
i think those top fpgas are driving smaller square ICs, probably muxes-switches
 

and many smd resistors as actual ladder.
kinda surprised i do not see adjustable resistors, lets hope those are high precision types








for 800 not bad, lots of elbow-mind grease here had to be done.

FPGA is cool stuff, massive paralelism, lots of IO


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> I asked for you and got shut down.


Lol, so they suck!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pietro sk*
> 
> your dac is not meant as IC chip, but finished product. ?
> 
> ahaaaaaaaa, you mean this ? http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R2R1/R2R1EN.htm
> 
> 
> this photo shows bunch of fat FPGAs (CPDLs), on bottom pcb seems like main (usb interface-decode?), and two upper are like separate dac for each LR.
> i think those top fpgas are driving smaller square ICs, probably muxes-switches
> 
> 
> and many smd resistors as actual ladder.
> kinda surprised i do not see adjustable resistors, lets hope those are high precision types
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for 800 not bad, lots of elbow-mind grease here had to be done.
> 
> FPGA is cool stuff, massive paralelism, lots of IO


I am sure they are high precision resistors. However they are CHINESE precision resistors. This is the one thing that is stopping me from buying this dac to try it out.

The other issue is the longevity of the resistors and if they are sensitive to heat. If those values drift, its game over.

Its a really neat dac. The real question is, is it a chinese bomb....or is it a really good value dac.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Asking the wife for new headphones for christmas. Im upgrading from my 10 year old sennheiser hd 555's. Was going to ask for some sennheiser hd650's, they are on amazon for $315. Is there a better option in the $300-$400 price range?


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Asking the wife for new headphones for christmas. Im upgrading from my 10 year old sennheiser hd 555's. Was going to ask for some sennheiser hd650's, they are on amazon for $315. Is there a better option in the $300-$400 price range?


Depending on your location, the HD6xx by Massdrop is a good Alternative. Same headphone, just $200. However, you might need to scour the used market or pray that Massdrop puts them on drop again.

What do you wish was better about your HD555s? We could probably recommend something based on that and let you know if you'd even enjoy the HD650s







.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Honestly I love my hd555's, they were my first studio quality headphones. Everything I owned previously were cheap headsets. They are 10 years old now, the cable got sucked up by the vacuum exposing the internal wires. they work fine but the cable is wrapped with electrical tape in one section, that was almost 5 years ago now.

I don't know for sure but I just assumed drivers must of changed some in the last decade. I remember buying the 555's wanting to get the 650's but I couldn't afford them at the time. I've seen the 6xx's mentioned, but I would still prefer the 650's as budget isn't an issue


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Honestly I love my hd555's, they were my first studio quality headphones. Everything I owned previously were cheap headsets. They are 10 years old now, the cable got sucked up by the vacuum exposing the internal wires. they work fine but the cable is wrapped with electrical tape in one section, that was almost 5 years ago now.
> 
> I don't know for sure but I just assumed drivers must of changed some in the last decade. I remember buying the 555's wanting to get the 650's but I couldn't afford them at the time. I've seen the 6xx's mentioned, but I would still prefer the 650's as budget isn't an issue


The HD6xx are the HD650 in a different color (original grey/black vs the revision dark/navy blue. Other than that, they're the same drivers, housing, etc. Even made in the same factory.

I personally love the HD650 and can never say enough great things about them to be honest. I don't think you'll be disappointed considering your love for the HD650. What will you be driving them with?


----------



## Gobstoppable

I haven't completely figured that out. I made a thread asking some questions but I've gotten no replies

http://www.overclock.net/t/1641842/suggestions-for-driving-my-sennheiser-hd650s-soundcard-vs-dac-tube-amps-for-gaming

Waiting on evga to release their x299 dark motherboard so I can finish my new build. I was thinking of maybe getting the asus essence stx II, nice 1/4" jack and I could save on desk space. Maybe a schiit jotunheim, or a schiit modi + darkvoice? I really dig a nice tube amp sound but I'm not sure how good a tube amp is for gaming. I can imagine tube amps have a delay, at least they wouldn't be as responsive as a solid state jotunheim


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> I haven't completely figured that out. I made a thread asking some questions but I've gotten no replies
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1641842/suggestions-for-driving-my-sennheiser-hd650s-soundcard-vs-dac-tube-amps-for-gaming
> 
> Waiting on evga to release their x299 dark motherboard so I can finish my new build. I was thinking of maybe getting the asus essence stx II, nice 1/4" jack and I could save on desk space. Maybe a schiit jotunheim, or a schiit modi + darkvoice? I really dig a nice tube amp sound but I'm not sure how good a tube amp is for gaming. I can imagine tube amps have a delay, at least they wouldn't be as responsive as a solid state jotunheim


I am going to reply to your post here so that a few other people can comment and that way we wont be bouncing back and forth between different threads.

I suppose the answer to your question is it depends on what you define as gaming audio. Are you looking for super precise audio for competitive FPS gaming? Or are you looking for high quality that will make you enjoy your games more?

The other thing to think about is music. Do you listen to music regularly on your computer? Are you potentially looking for an audiophile experience? Or is gaming your primary objective?


----------



## Tiihokatti

^And as for the latency question: Tube amps (and amplification in general) works in the analog level, so there should be zero added latency/delay.
Analog signal inside an audio cable moves in near-light-speed, so (for example) using a 50m long cable won't add any latency to the system.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Now that you ask, and I really think about it, at this point in my life I'm kinda done with competitive fps. I still like to play fps, especially the battlefield series, but I'm more interested in the experience. I will be playing a verity of games, watching media and listening to music, more gaming then anything. I dont want to sacrifice audio quality for gaming, Im not too interested in surround sound headphones. So I guess I'm looking for the best sound quality I can get with my budget of $800. I wont be purchasing the headphones so I can spend up to $800 driving them. This will be my first high end audio set up, my previous hd555's were only used with onboard audio. The audio comparison I listened two had 2 solid state drives, and 2 tube amps, one was a $2k woo audio, the other was a DarkVoice. I really enjoyed the tubes, it sounded as though the music was being performed in the room, especially with the woo.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Now that you ask, and I really think about it, at this point in my life I'm kinda done with competitive fps. I still like to play fps, especially the battlefield series, but I'm more interested in the experience. I will be playing a verity of games, watching media and listening to music, more gaming then anything. I dont want to sacrifice audio quality for gaming, Im not too interested in surround sound headphones. So I guess I'm looking for the best sound quality I can get with my budget of $800. I wont be purchasing the headphones so I can spend up to $800 driving them. This will be my first high end audio set up, my previous hd555's were only used with onboard audio. The audio comparison I listened two had 2 solid state drives, and 2 tube amps, one was a $2k woo audio, the other was a DarkVoice. I really enjoyed the tubes, it sounded as though the music was being performed in the room, especially with the woo.


That is hard to say as this is all subjective. If had $800 to spend I would look at the Schiit Jotunheim (Balanced DAC) with AKG K712 Pro, Audio‑Technica ATH‑AD1000X, or Massdrop x Sennheiser HD 6XX (more music than gaming).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Now that you ask, and I really think about it, at this point in my life I'm kinda done with competitive fps. I still like to play fps, especially the battlefield series, but I'm more interested in the experience. I will be playing a verity of games, watching media and listening to music, more gaming then anything. I dont want to sacrifice audio quality for gaming, Im not too interested in surround sound headphones. So I guess I'm looking for the best sound quality I can get with my budget of $800. I wont be purchasing the headphones so I can spend up to $800 driving them. This will be my first high end audio set up, my previous hd555's were only used with onboard audio. The audio comparison I listened two had 2 solid state drives, and 2 tube amps, one was a $2k woo audio, the other was a DarkVoice. I really enjoyed the tubes, it sounded as though the music was being performed in the room, especially with the woo.


Good news is there are much better alternatives to dark voice and woo audio.

One of my favorite headphone tube amps is the antique sound labs headphone amp.

http://www.divertech.com/aslmgheaddt.html

Its the only one at that price that actually has output transformers which means it will work with a larger range of headphones.

It sounds fantastic. Lost of nice weighty bass, warm mids, and smooth highs. The woo audio amp will probably sound a bit more refined, but no where near as dynamic or full.

You WILL need to swap out the tubes though. The ones they come with are cheap crap. You will need two EL84 (6bq5 = el84) tubes and a 12ax7. So factor that into the price. If you get the courage to solder in some different capacitors, you can also make it sound just as refined as the woo audio amp.

For a dac, you would need something a bit cheaper. Good news is that you have exactly enough left in the budget to get the cambridge audio dac magic 100 for 200 bucks. Great sounding dac for the money. There are other dacs that sound better, but its well built and super dependable. I have had a number of issues with different dacs over the years, but none with cambridge audio.


----------



## pez

An $800 budget to drive the HD650s? I have to say I think you'll be pleased with your options. Another good option for the amp would be the Bottlehead Crack (possibly with the Speedball upgrade).

I personally love my Asgard 2 and Bifrost Uber with the HD650, but there are many options that can be had for it. I think the HD650 fits perfectly with the gaming needs you have.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Am I nuts to spend $800 to drive $500 dollar headphones? I checked out the antique sound labs amp, looks very good. Do you own one? Is it really as big as I'm thinking? It says the width is 180mm but I'm assuming each section is 180mm, so almost 14 inches wide when sitting side by side? I would put the power supply behind the amp, but doesn't the amp and tubes get hot? I would need to be careful reaching behind to turn off the power supply. Kinda working with limited desk space so I'm not sure how I would set this amp up. Thinking power supply behind the amp would be my best option, I'm just concerned how hot the tubes will get

Also not sure I want to build my own bottlehead

Do output transformers make a big difference? It smooths out the sound coming from the power tubes right?

Before looking at the bottlehead and antique sound labs I was looking at the schiit Valhalla 2 and schiit bitfrost or the modi multibit


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Am I nuts to spend $800 to drive $500 dollar headphones? I checked out the antique sound labs amp, looks very good. Do you own one? Is it really as big as I'm thinking? It says the width is 180mm but I'm assuming each section is 180mm, so almost 14 inches wide when sitting side by side? I would put the power supply behind the amp, but doesn't the amp and tubes get hot? I would need to be careful reaching behind to turn off the power supply. Kinda working with limited desk space so I'm not sure how I would set this amp up. Thinking power supply behind the amp would be my best option, I'm just concerned how hot the tubes will get
> 
> Also not sure I want to build my own bottlehead
> 
> Do output transformers make a big difference? It smooths out the sound coming from the power tubes right?
> 
> Before looking at the bottlehead and antique sound labs I was looking at the schiit Valhalla 2 and schiit bitfrost or the modi multibit


I do not own one, but I have used one extensively. My friend owns it and it tend to bounce back and forth. Long story.

The measurements on that thing are wayyyyy off. If you took 4 soda cans and stood them in a 2x2 square, that is about how big that main amp is. The power supply is a bit larger than a single soda can on its side. So its pretty small.

I think it 180mm if you were to put the power supply side by side with the amp.

And yeah, these tubes will get warm, but the big tubes are about the size of my thumb soooo they are pretty easy to avoid. The power supply cable is also decently long so you have a fair bit of option when it comes to placing that amp on your desk.

I should also mention that these tubes don't get face melting hot like other tubes do. They get warm enough where they could give you a minor burn if you try and grab them, but if you brushed up against them you really wouldn't be affected.

You really have to do something stupid or abusive in order to hurt yourself.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well in the past R2R dacs WERE very expensive to build because the resistor ladder needed to be very tightly matched.
> 
> Your average resistor will have a 5% tolerance. So if you have a 10 ohm resistor with a 5% tolerance, your resistor could actually be 9.5 ohms all the way up to 10.5 ohms.
> 
> And as a result, the higher you go up in resistance, the more inaccurate the resistor can be. For instance if you had a 100 ohm resistor, then you could end up with something that is 95-110 ohms. 1000 ohms could actually be 950-1050. And so on and so on.
> 
> For a ladder dac, you need resistors that are as accurate as possible because you are converting 0s and 1s into actual voltages. If your resistor is out even a few micro ohms, it will change the voltage and therefore impact the overall performance of the dac. So you really need resistors that have a tolerance of 0.1% or lower.
> 
> It used to be pretty darn expensive to source resistors with that kind of tolerance. But manufacturing processes have improved a lot and now we can mass produce really accurate precision resistors at a much lower cost which is why R2R is making a come back.
> 
> Its also why audio-gd are able to sell them for cheap. Its because they can make them for cheap.
> 
> As for DS vs R2R dacs, I will boil this down to keep the conversation from turning into dissertation.
> 
> DS devices are guessing machines. They interpolate data in order to make a super educated guess as to what the audio wave function will look like. Sometimes they guess right, sometimes they guess wrong.
> 
> R2R dac are theoretically perfect devices. They get a signal in, and it spits out a voltage. However as we have discussed no resistor is perfect. So the voltage that comes out of the dac isn't perfect.
> 
> The whole issue around the debate is that if you make a DS dac that can guess REALLY REALLY REALLY well, then it will virtually be a perfect device. And if you make a R2R dac with REALLY REALLY REALLY precise resistors, then it will virtually be a perfect device.
> 
> Both approaches are a viable solution. R2R dacs are IMO better because the issues that surround them are much much easier to solve than with DS dacs. As time goes on, I think we will see ladder dacs take over.


Are we going to see some warm ladder devices of your design on the market over some time? With tube lamps and OCN logo


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Are we going to see some warm ladder devices of your design on the market over some time? With tube lamps and OCN logo


Hellllllllllll no.

Tons of work, little pay, and lots of frustration with product support.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not own one, but I have used one extensively. My friend owns it and it tend to bounce back and forth. Long story.
> 
> The measurements on that thing are wayyyyy off. If you took 4 soda cans and stood them in a 2x2 square, that is about how big that main amp is. The power supply is a bit larger than a single soda can on its side. So its pretty small.
> 
> I think it 180mm if you were to put the power supply side by side with the amp.
> 
> And yeah, these tubes will get warm, but the big tubes are about the size of my thumb soooo they are pretty easy to avoid. The power supply cable is also decently long so you have a fair bit of option when it comes to placing that amp on your desk.
> 
> I should also mention that these tubes don't get face melting hot like other tubes do. They get warm enough where they could give you a minor burn if you try and grab them, but if you brushed up against them you really wouldn't be affected.
> 
> You really have to do something stupid or abusive in order to hurt yourself.


Very much a relief to hear. I really like this amp, going to email divergent about buying one. Is it wrong I want to ask my wife for an asgard solid state amp also? I kinda want to be able to experience both lol. Like the looks of that cambridge dac. Was reading some reviews of the schiit modi multibit, have you tried a multibit? The review I listened to talked about the multibit having a fuller sound


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Very much a relief to hear. I really like this amp, going to email divergent about buying one. Is it wrong I want to ask my wife for an asgard solid state amp also? I kinda want to be able to experience both lol. Like the looks of that cambridge dac. Was reading some reviews of the schiit modi multibit, have you tried a multibit? The review I listened to talked about the multibit having a fuller sound


Yes, yes it is. Schiit is schiit. If you can reasonably avoid it, avoid it.

The multibit is also weird. It has a very different sound than other multibit dacs when it shouldn't.

I honestly have no idea what is going on at schiit. Their super expensive stuff sounds reasonable, their low end stuff is ok for the price, but their mid tier stuff just sucks. IDK if its planned obsolescence or what, but they really need to clean up their act.

If you are desperate to spend more money you should do one of two things.

1: swap out the cambridge audio dac for a jolida glass dac 3 (and honestly I would really look into getting a used jolida glass dac 2. Same sound quality for like half the price). That will give you a much fuller sound because it is a tube dac. So you could feed a tube amp with a tube dac and have alllllll the tube sound.

I honestly love the jolida. I had one for a few years as my personal dac and I can honestly say that you would never need to upgrade your dac ever again. You can swap out the output capacitors for some nice paper in oil capacitors and have a dac that can easily go toe to toe with dacs in the 1K+ range. If you manage to do that, you will love it so much that you will want to be buried with it when you die.

And it also just happens to be the perfect size for your antique sound labs amp to sit on top of









2: Instead of getting the HD650s, look for a used pair of audeeze lcd-2s. But this is very important. You need to find a pair that is non-fazored. The new pairs all have fazors and they sound much worse than the original non fazored version. If you can find a pair, they kick MAJOR butt. Pair it with the antique sound labs amp and you will have an absolutely killer system.


----------



## Simmons572

Gah! I should never have checked the tracking info of my headphones this morning









Looks like they transferred from Fedex to USPS earlier this morning, and are still scheduled to ship today..

Now I am anxious to get home and check them out, even though they haven't left the USPS warehouse yet


----------



## pez

I think up until the newest Magni, the Asgard 2, was probably one of the better picks for your money as far as a solid state amp went. However, there is stuff out there that is better. I personally like the Asgard 2 with just about everything (but Beyerdynamics). They start to get a tad edgy with the T50RPs I have as well, but that's a whole different beast.

In the end, I think if you really wanted something solid state and convenient, a Magni 2 Uber or a Magni 3 wouldn't be a terrible investment.

Also, as a heads up to folks around here, Newegg will be featuring the Beyer DT990 Pro 250 Ohm (Limited Edition) for $124.99 on BF. It's a pretty stellar deal, and I'm personally thinking of picking one up.

Also, this month is sneaking up on me, but I haven't forgotten about the freebie. I've finally concluded that I'm going to stick with the Massdrop TX0 version and will be giving away my lightly modded T50RP MKIII with the Shure Alcantara pads away. And should I detest the DT990s, they may find their way up there as well. So *PLEASE* keep an eye out for that. I'm going to open it up to be a worldwide giveaway as well.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I think up until the newest Magni, the Asgard 2, was probably one of the better picks for your money as far as a solid state amp went. However, there is stuff out there that is better. I personally like the Asgard 2 with just about everything (but Beyerdynamics). They start to get a tad edgy with the T50RPs I have as well, but that's a whole different beast.
> 
> In the end, I think if you really wanted something solid state and convenient, a Magni 2 Uber or a Magni 3 wouldn't be a terrible investment.
> 
> Also, as a heads up to folks around here, Newegg will be featuring the Beyer DT990 Pro 250 Ohm (Limited Edition) for $124.99 on BF. It's a pretty stellar deal, and I'm personally thinking of picking one up.
> 
> Also, this month is sneaking up on me, but I haven't forgotten about the freebie. I've finally concluded that I'm going to stick with the Massdrop TX0 version and will be giving away my lightly modded T50RP MKIII with the Shure Alcantara pads away. And should I detest the DT990s, they may find their way up there as well. So *PLEASE* keep an eye out for that. I'm going to open it up to be a worldwide giveaway as well.


I really don't like talking about the asgard 2 with you because I know it has value to you outside of audio quality and I respect that.

But in all honesty, I think its a pretty bad buy. The magni 2 was 95% as good for 150 bucks less, and I would actually argue that the magni had a more fun sound where as the asgard sounds a bit clinical.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yes, yes it is. Schiit is schiit. If you can reasonably avoid it, avoid it.
> 
> The multibit is also weird. It has a very different sound than other multibit dacs when it shouldn't.
> 
> I honestly have no idea what is going on at schiit. Their super expensive stuff sounds reasonable, their low end stuff is ok for the price, but their mid tier stuff just sucks. IDK if its planned obsolescence or what, but they really need to clean up their act.
> 
> If you are desperate to spend more money you should do one of two things.
> 
> 1: swap out the cambridge audio dac for a jolida glass dac 3 (and honestly I would really look into getting a used jolida glass dac 2. Same sound quality for like half the price). That will give you a much fuller sound because it is a tube dac. So you could feed a tube amp with a tube dac and have alllllll the tube sound.
> 
> I honestly love the jolida. I had one for a few years as my personal dac and I can honestly say that you would never need to upgrade your dac ever again. You can swap out the output capacitors for some nice paper in oil capacitors and have a dac that can easily go toe to toe with dacs in the 1K+ range. If you manage to do that, you will love it so much that you will want to be buried with it when you die.
> 
> And it also just happens to be the perfect size for your antique sound labs amp to sit on top of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2: Instead of getting the HD650s, look for a used pair of audeeze lcd-2s. But this is very important. You need to find a pair that is non-fazored. The new pairs all have fazors and they sound much worse than the original non fazored version. If you can find a pair, they kick MAJOR butt. Pair it with the antique sound labs amp and you will have an absolutely killer system.


Man you just took me to the deep end and I'm loving it

Schiits marketing is great, plenty of YouTube reviews out there so it helps steer noobs (like me) their way. I've always been a gear freak and this is opening me up to a whole new world. I've been obsessively listening to audio reviews, a lot of z reviews, as I can listen and half watch while I'm working.

The jolida company is only an hour from me, it must be meant to be. I'll have to wait until tonight to really search for one, there is a dac 3 on eBay for $450, honestly not that bad. I was already condiering getting a dac and a solid state amp, might as well skip the solid state and just grab a tube dac.

How much do the non-fazor lcd-2's on average go for? There is an auction on eBay currently at ~300. Might be able to sweet talk the wife into getting me a pair


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Man you just took me to the deep end and I'm loving it
> 
> Schiits marketing is great, plenty of YouTube reviews out there so it helps steer noobs (like me) their way. I've always been a gear freak and this is opening me up to a whole new world. I've been obsessively listening to audio reviews, a lot of z reviews, as I can listen and half watch while I'm working.
> 
> The jolida company is only an hour from me, it must be meant to be. I'll have to wait until tonight to really search for one, there is a dac 3 on eBay for $450, honestly not that bad. I was already condiering getting a dac and a solid state amp, might as well skip the solid state and just grab a tube dac.
> 
> How much do the non-fazor lcd-2's on average go for? There is an auction on eBay currently at ~300. Might be able to sweet talk the wife into getting me a pair


Oh dude, I know the jolida people personally. I would often hang out in a store called Deja Vu which is in Falls Church VA. They were a vendor for jolida, and jolida was close by, so we used to see each other all the time.

You are right in the heart of audio country. No need to buy schiit products : P

You should definitely check out Deja Vu at some point. If you want to talk about the deep end, try $100K+ speaker setups. They won't have anything for you to buy just yet, but when you are ready for speakers, keep them in mind.

However if for any reason jolida can not let you demo their dac, just go to deja vu and demo it there. Fair warning though, they will temp you with audionote gear, and once you hear that stuff, your wallet will never live again.

LCD-2s should be around 500-600 bucks. Maybe 650 for a really well kept pair. For headphones, you want to look at the head-fi for sale thread. The head-fi forum is kind of cancerous, but their for sale thread and their meet ups are usually pretty darn good.

Finding a decent used jolida is tough. Do not buy a used jolida dac for anything above 400. I am looking at the same dac on ebay and its 450 + 30 dollar shipping. For less than 50 bucks more you can get it new from music direct and have full warranty.

https://www.musicdirect.com/dac/jolida-glass-fx-tube-dac-iii

You can also buy it from deja vu and if you do that, you can have them service it if need be. However it will cost a bit more and you will have to pay va state tax. Sooooooooo yeah.

In order to find a good used one, I suggest keeping an eye on hifishark. It scrapes other hifi for sale sites and aggregates all the items for sale. It doesn't scrap forums though, so as I mentioned before, keep an eye on head-fi as well.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Man I never even knew that store was around here. 525 is not bad for a new unit, I also like the idea of having a warranty. Speaking of warrenty how well do used audeze headphones hold up? Is there something specific I should be cautious of? Haven’t gotten a response from divergence, is that the only place you can buy soundlabs equipment online, other then finding a used one for sale?


----------



## Gobstoppable

Called the number on the divertech website and someone answered. Guy was typing a response email at the time lol. Apparently they have a new version, he’s sending me pictures and information about it. Also mentioned it was going to retail for $699 but would sell it direct for cheaper. Can’t wait to see the new version


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Called the number on the divertech website and someone answered. Guy was typing a response email at the time lol. Apparently they have a new version, he's sending me pictures and information about it. Also mentioned it was going to retail for $699 but would sell it direct for cheaper. Can't wait to see the new version


Thats news to me. Is it still the same amp with general improvements or is it something totally different?

As for audeze, I personally haven't had a bad experience. I know a few other people have, and I know quality control was an issue early on, but those issues have largely been sorted. And I have been to tons of audio shows and head-fi meets and have probably met 100+ lcd-2 owners and none of them have had any complaints. Sooooo IDK.

I don't want to paint a rosy picture and say that the LCD-2s are absolute tanks, but I also feel pretty confident in saying that they will probably last quite some time.

The more I think about it, the more I think you should get a used set of sennheiser HD600s https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-sennheiser-hd600.863375/

I know this is sort of a polarizing argument, but I like the original HD600s better than the 650s. The 650s are a bit darker and have a bit of a bass boost which makes them a very popular choice for people to listen to really modern music, but they are a little too dark for everything else. The hd600s are far more natural sounding.

Furthermore I know you could offer this guy 200 bucks shipped and he would do it. For 200 bucks, these headphones could stay in your collection forever.

Then you could tour around the local shops and head-fi meetups for a really impressive set of headphones for next year's christmas.

See normally people can't go and test headphones. So its better for them to just buy really high end stuff out of the gate and never think twice about it. But you have the luxury of really tailoring your audio experience. I think you need to take full advantage of that opportunity.

You should definitely get that amp because out of all the amps I have heard, nothing beats it for the price. I am confident enough to say that.

But you should definitely demo the dac at Deja Vu (jolida simply does not have the same capability to audition stuff like deja vu has). And you should definitely demo a ton of headphones to choose the one thats right for you while keeping a set of HD600s in your collection.

I know this might seem a bit hair brained, but if I could go back and do it all over again, this is exactly what I would do.


----------



## Simmons572

Just got home, found my TH-X00 PurpleHeart's sitting on the front porch








I only have a few minutes before I gotta head to class, but I couldn't resist giving them a listen.

The first couple words that come to mind are thick and meaty. The mids are defintely a bit recessed, a lot more than what I am used to, compared to the DT 770s and the HD 650s.
The sub and mid bass range is definitely the focus on these cans. The trebles are about average, not too high, not too low.
Vocals are pushed way down in the mix, which was a bit offputting when sampling a couple selections from Magic! and Fitz and the Tantrums. However, I found myself getting used to it pretty quick.

Very fun to listen to so far. Definitely great for electronic music, not so much for some alt rock groups.

I will have to report back in a couple weeks after giving it a more thorough listening. Planning on bringing them to work, so they should get a lot of use there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just got home, found my TH-X00 PurpleHeart's sitting on the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a few minutes before I gotta head to class, but I couldn't resist giving them a listen.
> 
> The first couple words that come to mind are thick and meaty. The mids are defintely a bit recessed, a lot more than what I am used to, compared to the DT 770s and the HD 650s.
> The sub and mid bass range is definitely the focus on these cans. The trebles are about average, not too high, not too low.
> Vocals are pushed way down in the mix, which was a bit offputting when sampling a couple selections from Magic! and Fitz and the Tantrums. However, I found myself getting used to it pretty quick.
> 
> Very fun to listen to so far. Definitely great for electronic music, not so much for some alt rock groups.
> 
> I will have to report back in a couple weeks after giving it a more thorough listening. Planning on bringing them to work, so they should get a lot of use there.


Nah something is going on.

Either your headphones have really stiff drivers that need some break in time or you are driving them improperly.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I really don't like talking about the asgard 2 with you because I know it has value to you outside of audio quality and I respect that.
> 
> But in all honesty, I think its a pretty bad buy. The magni 2 was 95% as good for 150 bucks less, and I would actually argue that the magni had a more fun sound where as the asgard sounds a bit clinical.


Regardless of what you think my bias is, I've had extended listening sessions with the Magni (1) and the Asgard 2 and the Magni had always consistently sounded worse to me. It's not as warm, lacks the detail and has no power needed for headphones that actually need it. My portable amp at the time sounded better than it even.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just got home, found my TH-X00 PurpleHeart's sitting on the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a few minutes before I gotta head to class, but I couldn't resist giving them a listen.
> 
> The first couple words that come to mind are thick and meaty. The mids are defintely a bit recessed, a lot more than what I am used to, compared to the DT 770s and the HD 650s.
> The sub and mid bass range is definitely the focus on these cans. The trebles are about average, not too high, not too low.
> Vocals are pushed way down in the mix, which was a bit offputting when sampling a couple selections from Magic! and Fitz and the Tantrums. However, I found myself getting used to it pretty quick.
> 
> Very fun to listen to so far. Definitely great for electronic music, not so much for some alt rock groups.
> 
> I will have to report back in a couple weeks after giving it a more thorough listening. Planning on bringing them to work, so they should get a lot of use there.


Seems like you like 'em so far







. Glad to hear it







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah something is going on.
> 
> Either your headphones have really stiff drivers that need some break in time or you are driving them improperly.


With the Purplehearts? If anything, the FR graphs highly support his fundungs. Not that we should go based on FR curves, but constantly read the same thing about the Purplehearts myself.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Thats news to me. Is it still the same amp with general improvements or is it something totally different?
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think you should get a used set of sennheiser HD600s https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-sennheiser-hd600.863375/
> 
> I know this might seem a bit hair brained, but if I could go back and do it all over again, this is exactly what I would do.


Thank you man, I really really appreciate the guidance. The guy from divergent said they made improvements, but I didnt ask him what they changed for fear of looking stupid lol. When I get the email from him with details ill post the info and pictures, haven't gotten it yet though, he said he was about to email me back when I called him, but still no email. From the sounds of it I can get one of the new ones for cheaper then the $600 listed on their website. Going to go the deja vu this weekend, looking at their site I think I'm going to feel way out of my league. On their site they referance making systems from $3000-$500,000+ lol


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah something is going on.
> 
> Either your headphones have really stiff drivers that need some break in time or you are driving them improperly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> With the Purplehearts? If anything, the FR graphs highly support his fundungs. Not that we should go based on FR curves, but constantly read the same thing about the Purplehearts myself.


@Tjj226 Angel Would you please explain what you mean by this?

I am tending to agree with pez. From the reviews I read, I have seen a few where people complain about them being overly bassy. Whereas some people claim that that's a strong point.

Though if you recommend a break-in, It's definitely worth trying.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Wonder if my ears would fit inside the TH-X00's... Eh, for now I really should focus on just enjoying what I have, since I'd much rather put the cash into a new lens for my mirrorless than I would a pair of headphones


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Regardless of what you think my bias is, I've had extended listening sessions with the Magni (1) and the Asgard 2 and the Magni had always consistently sounded worse to me. It's not as warm, lacks the detail and has no power needed for headphones that actually need it. My portable amp at the time sounded better than it even.
> Seems like you like 'em so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> With the Purplehearts? If anything, the FR graphs highly support his fundungs. Not that we should go based on FR curves, but constantly read the same thing about the Purplehearts myself.


No no. I wasn't suggesting that you had bias, I was saying that I know its special to you and I don't want to be too hard on it. Thats all.

And yeah, the asgard 2 is better than the magni 1. But the magni 2 is within spitting distance of the asgard 2. And while the asgard 2 is technically still a better amp, I just don't care for the tone. Its cold and clinical. Some people think this means the amp sounds neutral, but to me it just sounds flat and boring.

The Magni 2 is a bit bright, but it has a more..........cheery?....tone. It sounds more animated and energetic. However its not as balanced as the asgard 2. Soooooo pick your poison I guess?

IDK about the magni 3. I haven't heard it yet.

As for the fostex headphones, the frequency response is bloated at the low end, but its pretty smooth up until 600 ish hz. Vocals, acoustic guitar, that sort of thing shouldn't be recessed. I could understand it if he said dull or maybe a bit dark, but recessed?

I mean does the purple heart really screw things up that much compared to mahogany? Cause with Mahogany, I can promise you that the mids are very forward.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No no. I wasn't suggesting that you had bias, I was saying that I know its special to you and I don't want to be too hard on it. Thats all.
> 
> And yeah, the asgard 2 is better than the magni 1. But the magni 2 is within spitting distance of the asgard 2. And while the asgard 2 is technically still a better amp, I just don't care for the tone. Its cold and clinical. Some people think this means the amp sounds neutral, but to me it just sounds flat and boring.
> 
> The Magni 2 is a bit bright, but it has a more..........cheery?....tone. It sounds more animated and energetic. However its not as balanced as the asgard 2. Soooooo pick your poison I guess?
> 
> IDK about the magni 3. I haven't heard it yet.
> 
> As for the fostex headphones, the frequency response is bloated at the low end, but its pretty smooth up until 600 ish hz. Vocals, acoustic guitar, that sort of thing shouldn't be recessed. I could understand it if he said dull or maybe a bit dark, but recessed?
> 
> I mean does the purple heart really screw things up that much compared to mahogany? Cause with Mahogany, I can promise you that the mids are very forward.


Well regardless of how special it is to me, I'll still ream into it







. I've never had an issue doing so before







.

I generally detest bright amps, so I'll take a neutral amp any day. Maybe I'll break down and pick up a Magni 3 to see how it stacks up. It just makes me think the Asgard 2 is going to be retired or get a major overhaul somewhat soon.

As for the Fostex comment, as he's coming from the HD650, I could get why he would think the mids are recessed. I think the mids are still a tad bit forward on the TH-X00 (mahogany) , but just based on what I've read, I could see why that's said for the PHs.


----------



## catbuster

So after using my beyerdynamic custom studios at home for few months, today i grabbed my ipod with some sony earbuds, and gosh they sound so bad







Guess i got used to better sound...i am thiking of grabing something cheap like ve monks for starters


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Just got home, found my TH-X00 PurpleHeart's sitting on the front porch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have a few minutes before I gotta head to class, but I couldn't resist giving them a listen.
> 
> The first couple words that come to mind are thick and meaty. The mids are defintely a bit recessed, a lot more than what I am used to, compared to the DT 770s and the HD 650s.
> The sub and mid bass range is definitely the focus on these cans. The trebles are about average, not too high, not too low.
> Vocals are pushed way down in the mix, which was a bit offputting when sampling a couple selections from Magic! and Fitz and the Tantrums. However, I found myself getting used to it pretty quick.
> 
> Very fun to listen to so far. Definitely great for electronic music, not so much for some alt rock groups.
> 
> I will have to report back in a couple weeks after giving it a more thorough listening. Planning on bringing them to work, so they should get a lot of use there.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah something is going on.
> 
> Either your headphones have really stiff drivers that need some break in time or you are driving them improperly.
Click to expand...

You know, I think you may have been onto something when you mentioned this last night. It's been about 40F (4 C) around here over the past week, and I literally pulled the box off the front porch and plugged in the headphones immediately.
Now that they have had the night to warm up (by putting them down by the fireplace), they sound much much more refined.

The sub and mid bass is still at the forefront of the mix, but not nearly as in your face as before. Basses are a lot tighter and punchier, but still very warm and present.
I can actually hear some mids now! Vocals are still a tad scooped, but not nearly as much as before. The best way I can describe it is the equivalent of setting the mid knob on your car stereo to -1 or -2, if that makes sense. (Which is what I do in my car lol)
The highs are just where I like them, articulate enough to give me the sound stage and sparkle, but no where close to being too harsh.

The X00 PH's plugged into the Asgard is very similar to my DT 770's plugged into my Tube Rolled Darkvoice II. However, the X00's have softer mids, and louder and fuller basses and sub basses.
I could even argue that the lower mid levels on these cans helps to accentuate the sparkly extra highs on the X00's, making it that much more of a fun listening experience.


----------



## Gobstoppable

I got an email today from Tash over at divergent technologies about the new ASL MK Head DT MK IV. He said the updated version offers

New, better and multiple regulated outboard power supply.
New, better electronic volume control and function switches.
New better chassis and PCB.
I uploaded the photos he sent up on imgur, hope hes okay with me sharing. It's definitely not as tubey as the last model, not sure how I feel about that.


http://imgur.com/dkho7


He is offering me a very attractive offer though, especially considering the new msrp is going to be $699


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

PSA;

Just got an email from Massdrop about the new Eddie Current amp the ZDTjr.

Its a 400 dollar transformer coupled amp which is a pretty good deal and Eddie Current is a respected name. So it seems like its a no brainer.................buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut its not.

Its actually based on a cheapo amp out of russia and Eddie Current made a few tweaks and threw his name on it. Actual amp here http://laconiclab.ru/laconic_night_blues_mini.html

Now that being said, it could very well be a great amp. Unlike China, Russia is pretty good when it comes to tube audio and Russians take their audio more seriously than most US natives (schiit audio cough cough).

However the one thing on the massdrop site that I find dubious is this little passage right here.
Quote:


> Endorsed by Craig Uthus of JBL, Moth Audio, and Eddie Current fame, it's based on the Night Blues Mini from his longtime partner, Laconic Lab, and closest in topology to the Eddie Current Zana Deux Transformer (also known as the ZDT).


A few things to note here.

1: Craig Uthus worked (possibly still works?) for Eddie Current. And Moth Audio and Eddie Current are tied together. So basically what they are saying is that Eddie Current and Eddie Current and Eddie Current all think that a rebranded Russian amp that Eddie Current stands to make a lot of money on sounds good. This has to be the most conniving piece of marketing I have seen in audio in a long time, only second to the next point.

2: They say that it is close to the topology of the Eddie Current ZDT. Uhhhhhhhhhhh no. This is a complete lie in almost every way imagineable.

The ZDT is an OTL amp that uses a large directly heated triode for the output, and it uses a single driver tube.

The ZDT.jr is a transformer coupled amp that uses little baby preamp tubes for the driver and power stage, and you get two individual driver tubes.

Sooooo the only similarities the ZDT and the ZDT,jr has is that the both have tubes, a power plug, and a power switch. They are different in almost every regard.

I am betting that the change in "topology" is actually nothing more than a slightly different PSU so that it can run on 120v here in the US.

All of that being said, I am still fairly optimistic. This looks like a well put together amp thats priced well. All that I ask is that if you buy this, please ignore all the marketing lies. Think about it as though you are purchasing a US version of the Night Blues Mini rather than a zdt jr.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> I got an email today from Tash over at divergent technologies about the new ASL MK Head DT MK IV. He said the updated version offers
> 
> New, better and multiple regulated outboard power supply.
> New, better electronic volume control and function switches.
> New better chassis and PCB.
> I uploaded the photos he sent up on imgur, hope hes okay with me sharing. It's definitely not as tubey as the last model, not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/dkho7
> 
> 
> He is offering me a very attractive offer though, especially considering the new msrp is going to be $699


I said screw it and gave him a call myself to double check a few things and everything checks out.

If you can afford it and make it work, go for it.


----------



## Gobstoppable

The wife just ask for a $1500 dollar entertainment center from west elm for our anniversary. I gladly obliged and now she wants to know what I want, Seems as though my budget has the ability to expand lol. Still planning on getting the hd600's for Christmas. Im going to have to contact jolida because the only dac they have available online are silver, would be nice to find a black one. I was going to stack them but im not sure I would like the contrasting colors. With the new budge it really opens me up to some different options. I really dug the woo audio WA7 Firefly 2nd gen, they have an option for vacuum tube power supply. I really appreciate the fact its a dac/amp combo and the aesthetics.

edit that: found the dac in black online


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> The wife just ask for a $1500 dollar entertainment center from west elm for our anniversary. I gladly obliged and now she wants to know what I want, Seems as though my budget has the ability to expand lol. Still planning on getting the hd600's for Christmas. Im going to have to contact jolida because the only dac they have available online are silver, would be nice to find a black one. I was going to stack them but im not sure I would like the contrasting colors. With the new budge it really opens me up to some different options. I really dug the woo audio WA7 Firefly 2nd gen, they have an option for vacuum tube power supply. I really appreciate the fact its a dac/amp combo and the aesthetics.


Antique sound lab >>>> woo audio anything. Honestly Woo audio is just shiny and expensive. The WA7 with the power supply sounds pretty decent, but its just so over priced it isn't even funny. Plus the sound labs amp has a more meaty and dynamic sound because it uses actual power tubes vs little preamp tubes like the WA7.

I honestly couldn't tell you of a straight headphone amp that I like more than the antique sound labs amp.

Everything else that comes to mind is a kit that requires you to solder it together. Or something that requires you to actually adapt speaker terminals to a headphone jack. Or a combination of both.

Now if that interests you, then we look at amps like this. https://www.ebay.com/itm/182897952060?rmvSB=true


----------



## HL2-4-Life

This is the Headphones and Earphones club, not a speaker amp club, so move it along!














IF you believe I'm being serious, boy, do I have a bridge to sells ya!







I'm kinda envious looking at all those nice tube amps, I've already fallen down the rabbit hole with my head gear, so I don't think I wanna dwell too deeply into tube amps......gonna try to just remove my glasses when I see more pics of those kickbutt looking amps, hum to myself and scroll down to the next post (which, hopefully, does NOT have any more tempting pics). I just gotta keep repeating to myself that I'm happy with my active speaker setup and with my humble Virtue One amp.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> This is the Headphones and Earphones club, not a speaker amp club, so move it along!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you believe I'm being serious, boy, do I have a bridge to sells ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda envious looking at all those nice tube amps, I've already fallen down the rabbit hole with my head gear, so I don't think I wanna dwell too deeply into tube amps......gonna try to just remove my glasses when I see more pics of those kickbutt looking amps, hum to myself and scroll down to the next post (which, hopefully, does NOT have any more tempting pics). I just gotta keep repeating to myself that I'm happy with my active speaker setup and with my humble Virtue One amp.


The irony is that speaker amps can be adapted into headphone amps with some resistors.

And honestly a lot of SET speaker amps don't even need resistors. My amp is putting out about 2-3 watts per channel and I just run my HE-500s straight off the speaker taps. I have ALLLLLL THE BASS.









Also. Did someone say 56K warning?


----------



## Gobstoppable

Holy bees knees batman! When I showed my wife the nimis amp she said it was beautiful lol. that thing is gorgeous. All of those are beautiful, the bottom one is very mad scientist style, love it. Nice thing about this, is I could move it into the living room and use it with my record player. Do they sell adapters, or is it something you craft? I soldered a chip in my xbox like a decade ago, but im not sure im competent to build my own amp, I wish I was though lol. Cant wait to go to deja vu this weekend.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Holy bees knees batman! When I showed my wife the nimis amp she said it was beautiful lol. that thing is gorgeous. All of those are beautiful, the bottom one is very mad scientist style, love it. Nice thing about this, is I could move it into the living room and use it with my record player. Do they sell adapters, or is it something you craft? I soldered a chip in my xbox like a decade ago, but im not sure im competent to build my own amp, I wish I was though lol. Cant wait to go to deja vu this weekend.


Yeup. No one makes prettier amps than synthesis. The pictures honestly don't do it justice. They also have crazy color schemes too. They make one that looks like it came straight out of the 50s. Seafoam green with an off white cage.

I will say this. You can probably audition the nimis at deja vu, but its no longer made. So if you hear it and you like it, buy it from deja vu or buy that one off ebay. They are very hard to come across, so get it while you can.

Also fun fact. Deja Vu themselves makes amps. They are custom one of kind amps that they make using random vintage parts that they acquire from trade ins and what not. They are usually well priced so keep and eye out and ask about them. Do not think about having them make you a custom amp though. For them to sell you an amp that's already made is WAYYYYYYY cheaper than building you one.

Building the adapter yourself isn't difficult. Its just a pain in the butt. Its just a couple resistors in parallel with ground. You can read all about it here https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/power-amp-adapter/


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Just got my cheap 4 pin Balanced XLR cable for my HD6XX, I could believe how much (or little) it'd cost me. Nicely made and the braiding really add to a nice solid feel to it. I'm using a 4pin Blanced XLR to 6.3mm adapter because I'm not using my Oppo HA1 for the time being, I'm now using the iFi Micro iDSD BL and I enjoy the pairing.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*


What amp is this? You could do a wicked wall-mounted audio setup with this thing.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeup. No one makes prettier amps than synthesis. The pictures honestly don't do it justice. They also have crazy color schemes too. They make one that looks like it came straight out of the 50s. Seafoam green with an off white cage.
> 
> I will say this. You can probably audition the nimis at deja vu, but its no longer made. So if you hear it and you like it, buy it from deja vu or buy that one off ebay. They are very hard to come across, so get it while you can.
> 
> Also fun fact. Deja Vu themselves makes amps. They are custom one of kind amps that they make using random vintage parts that they acquire from trade ins and what not. They are usually well priced so keep and eye out and ask about them. Do not think about having them make you a custom amp though. For them to sell you an amp that's already made is WAYYYYYYY cheaper than building you one.
> 
> Building the adapter yourself isn't difficult. Its just a pain in the butt. Its just a couple resistors in parallel with ground. You can read all about it here https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/tutorials/power-amp-adapter/


Yeah I noticed deja vu makes custom ones, I also figured it was way out of my league lol. There are a few headphone taps available online, in a nice polished package, I think I would prefer going that route. I was reading that link last night and was having a hard time keeping up lol, I'm not much of a electoral engineer and this is all new to me, so most of that went right over my head. There is one called the can opener from flat vinyl and another one by ART called HeadTAP. There is a real nice one made by Ted Weber called the ha-50, thing looks great, although I'm not sure it's the same thing. These shouldn't cause any distortion should they? From what I've read they are the same thing as in the link, just a finished and polished product. I'm digging that power amp idea, from the looks of it, the nimis uses a pretty standard power cord, so I could purchase a 2nd power cable and make moving it from my office to the living room real simple. I'm sure it would make my pro-ject carbon sound a lot better.

Sorry for thread jacking guys.

Nice hd600 cables hl2, where did you get them? I was looking for some new cables last night, not too keen on the ones that come with the hd600's. Was looking at the hd650 cables since they are cheap on amazon. I read mixed reviews about them though, some say they just make them sound like the 650's, which might not be bad. If cables change sound that much, for less then $25 it might be worth it just to have as an option. Is there a company you guys would recommend? Looking for a nice fat 1/4" plug on a ~9' cable


----------



## twerk

Anybody have any recommendations for a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Want to make my SE215s wireless.

There seem to be quite a few options:

PlusSound

Westone

Shure

etc...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What amp is this? You could do a wicked wall-mounted audio setup with this thing.


Its a line magnetic amp. Its a company based out of hong kong that does high power tube amps.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Want to make my SE215s wireless.
> 
> There seem to be quite a few options:
> PlusSound
> Westone
> Shure
> etc...


I have no experience with them, but I'd assume the Shure one would work well. They make good stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Yeah I noticed deja vu makes custom ones, I also figured it was way out of my league lol. There are a few headphone taps available online, in a nice polished package, I think I would prefer going that route. I was reading that link last night and was having a hard time keeping up lol, I'm not much of a electoral engineer and this is all new to me, so most of that went right over my head. There is one called the can opener from flat vinyl and another one by ART called HeadTAP. There is a real nice one made by Ted Weber called the ha-50, thing looks great, although I'm not sure it's the same thing. These shouldn't cause any distortion should they? From what I've read they are the same thing as in the link, just a finished and polished product. I'm digging that power amp idea, from the looks of it, the nimis uses a pretty standard power cord, so I could purchase a 2nd power cable and make moving it from my office to the living room real simple. I'm sure it would make my pro-ject carbon sound a lot better.
> 
> Sorry for thread jacking guys.
> 
> Nice hd600 cables hl2, where did you get them? I was looking for some new cables last night, not too keen on the ones that come with the hd600's. Was looking at the hd650 cables since they are cheap on amazon. I read mixed reviews about them though, some say they just make them sound like the 650's, which might not be bad. If cables change sound that much, for less then $25 it might be worth it just to have as an option. Is there a company you guys would recommend? Looking for a nice fat 1/4" plug on a ~9' cable


So here is something interesting for you.

Apparently the power rating on the HD600s is advertised to 200mw, but apparently that is a very conservative figure.

If you were to plug the HD600s directly into the speaker taps, you would be at the upper range of your max input wattage rating. It would still work, and you would still be ok, but it would be slightly risky.

But I have been reading that people have been plugging the HD600s into 20 and 30 watt amps without issue. So I say screw it and just directly wire them in.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Apparently the power rating on the HD600s is advertised to 200mw, but apparently that is a very conservative figure.


From the manual it is the long term power rating

"Long-term input power 0.2 W as per DIN 45580"

https://en-us.sennheiser.com/global-downloads/file/4640/HD600_Manual_11_2016.pdf

Looks like DIN 45580 was replaced a long time ago so not sure what the standard was on. However at 200 mw you are looking at ~115 db and if you are staying anywhere near that power for an extended period of time the longevity of your headphones is the least of your worries.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Damn, so all I would need is an rca adapter. Is there any difference if I buy a rca to 3.5mm or rca to 1/4"? I would prefer the 1/4" plug but they are not as common. Should I be concerned about quality, or are they all pretty much all the same? Gold plating is pretty much a gimmick right? I cant imagine they have much impact on these $5 dollar adapters. Reason I ask, is because if I go with the 1/4" jack, then the only option appears to be a hosa adapter . I just want to minimize my use of adapters, but maybe I should just get over my obsession with 1/4" plugs and just get the more common 3.5mm to rca adapters. The 3.5mm to rca adapters seem to be of higher quality, depending on the manufacturer

Also will the fact that the amp is duel mono have any weird effect during gaming?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Damn, so all I would need is an rca adapter. Is there any difference if I buy a rca to 3.5mm or rca to 1/4"? I would prefer the 1/4" plug but they are not as common. Should I be concerned about quality, or are they all pretty much all the same? Gold plating is pretty much a gimmick right? I cant imagine they have much impact on these $5 dollar adapters. Reason I ask, is because if I go with the 1/4" jack, then the only option appears to be a hosa adapter . I just want to minimize my use of adapters, but maybe I should just get over my obsession with 1/4" plugs and just get the more common 3.5mm to rca adapters. The 3.5mm to rca adapters seem to be of higher quality, depending on the manufacturer
> 
> Also will the fact that the amp is duel mono have any weird effect during gaming?


Wut?

What do you mean you need an RCA adapter?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> From the manual it is the long term power rating
> 
> "Long-term input power 0.2 W as per DIN 45580"
> 
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/global-downloads/file/4640/HD600_Manual_11_2016.pdf
> 
> Looks like DIN 45580 was replaced a long time ago so not sure what the standard was on. However at 200 mw you are looking at ~115 db and if you are staying anywhere near that power for an extended period of time the longevity of your headphones is the least of your worries.


See this is where my knowledge starts to peter out.

So I honestly don't know what the deal is. I know that if I look at that graph on the page I linked, they claim that heapdhones with a power rating of 0.2w is safe but a little risky on a 15 watt amp.

I know the nimis actually puts out a bit less power than 15 watts. Two EL84 tubes in push pull can output a max of 17 watts if you drive the tubes hard, and I know that they are running the tubes a bit more conservatively. Its actually probably closer to 11 watts of continuous power with 15 watts being a peak figure.

I have seen people put much more sensitive headphones on much higher power amps with no ill effect.

I mean everything I am seeing says it should be fine, but I am not seeing concrete proof aside from head-fi people saying they have done it before.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Wut?
> 
> What do you mean you need an RCA adapter?


Sorry I was confused lol. I read speaker taps, and wire directly in, got myself all confused. I thought you were talking about using a rca adapter and plugging directly into the amp. Pardon my ignorance, had a long day yesterday and didn't really comprehend what I read.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> So I honestly don't know what the deal is. I know that if I look at that graph on the page I linked, they claim that heapdhones with a power rating of 0.2w is safe but a little risky on a 15 watt amp.


With the Pot at null you are outputting 0 watts. Turn it up its turning up a few mw. The key will to be careful with the pot. Depending on the taper and power delivery from the amp it could ramp up quickly and make volume adjustments a tricky thing.

Also you have to factor in how the amp will handle the high impedance load vs a 4 or 8 ohm load typically found in speakers.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> With the Pot at null you are outputting 0 watts. Turn it up its turning up a few mw. The key will to be careful with the pot. Depending on the taper and power delivery from the amp it could ramp up quickly and make volume adjustments a tricky thing.
> 
> Also you have to factor in how the amp will handle the high impedance load vs a 4 or 8 ohm load typically found in speakers.


Huh. I thought some amount of power was always applied to the speakers (headphones in this case).

As for impedance.....yeah I have been trying to figure that out. I have read that the AKG headphones like a little more impedance, but planar headphones don't seem to care. IDK if the sennheiser headphones want to see a certain impedance or not.

I say try it and if all else fails we can readjust.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Sorry I was confused lol. I read speaker taps, and wire directly in, got myself all confused. I thought you were talking about using a rca adapter and plugging directly into the amp. Pardon my ignorance, had a long day yesterday and didn't really comprehend what I read.


No I was talking about adapting your headphone jack on the headphone cable into banana plugs that can be wired into the speaker plugs on the back of the amp.

You would be plugging up your headphones as if they were speakers.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Lol ok, so I had the right idea, just wrong implementation. One of these eh


They sell banana plugs at my local microcenter, should be pretty easy enough


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Lol ok, so I had the right idea, just wrong implementation. One of these eh
> 
> 
> They sell banana plugs at my local microcenter, should be pretty easy enough


Yeah.

However I would tell you to avoid microcenter. They are going to have cheap chinese junk that costs wayyyy more than what its worth. Even the ones at home depot or lowes are actually better quality.


----------



## Gobstoppable

I was looking at that last night, I felt the microcenter "audiovox" brand looked better then the home depot "commercial electronics" brand they sold. The home depot brand had some horrendous review on their website. I was trolling amazon, maybe these siilverback or these monoprice. Read a review on "thewirecutter.com", a washington post company, reviewed the monoprice affinity plugs as some of the best available. I was thinking about modifying this sennheiser adapter as it seems to have a decently thick connecting cable


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Want to make my SE215s wireless.
> 
> There seem to be quite a few options:
> PlusSound
> Westone
> Shure
> etc...


Huh. Never knew that was a thing, but it makes sense. It now makes me wish I bit on those UE900 a week or two back. I can't seem to find them for my older TF10s







.


----------



## Gilles3000

Sometimes I think I just hate myself and my wallet, just contacted a guy to buy his reel to reel player/recorder.


----------



## Leopanda

Got some photos of my ebonies from Peterek:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I'm so excited i can't wait for two weeks more to get my hands on 'em!


----------



## pez

How much did the conversion set you back? I think I'd really like to have this done to mine as well.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much did the conversion set you back? I think I'd really like to have this done to mine as well.


According to his Etsy, $135.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/281233736


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> How much did the conversion set you back? I think I'd really like to have this done to mine as well.


It depends on scope of work and additional quality of connectors if you need it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> According to his Etsy, $135.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/281233736


I asked for 3,5mm end for $20 more, and shortened the cable in half as a bonus.


----------



## pez

I've come to enjoy the headphones quite a bit that I think that cost would be worth it. I think it's honestly one of the only physical flaws to the design besides the rather fragile feeling swivel pins that hold the cups on.


----------



## Gobstoppable

So I went to deja vu last night, holy christ batman, I've never experienced anything like that place. The owner is awesome, full of knowledge, passion and extremely friendly. He sat me down in a chair, played some music for me and I was shocked, it was an emotional experience. Ive never felt music like that. What its so interesting to me, is how relaxing it was. I never liked concerts, they are just too loud and obnoxious, but his systems were very relaxing. The music was so warm and full, and it wasn't even loud, you could still have a normal conversation. He showed me several different room and played a few system for me, granted all of them were way out of my price range. He didn't really like my headphone idea lol, he warned about blowing them up and needing an adapter. He proceeded to take a steaming dump on the headphone industry lmao, he also went on about companies who sell cheap chinese products like woo audio.He hates new sennheiser's, especially the 800's, but he did say he liked of some audio technica headphones, specifically mentioning the M50x's and M70x's, as well as audeze. He described most headphones as sharp and biting, even fatiguing lol. I mean its understandable, when you have a $100k+ systems, headphones cant really compare. It was such a wonderful experience I truly appreciate the advise to go there. I would love to build a system like he has, but I dont think you could build a system there for less then $3k, the cheapest system he played for me was probably $10k. He did have lots of synthesis products, no nimis, but he had a few of its "bigger brother" which he sells for $1300. He informed me they stopped production of the nimis, I told him about finding one online and he told me to be cautious. He explained why he hated people tube rolling, and how it can damage amps. He also didn't have any joldia glass dac's, he told me the company is doing restructuring and they were going to be changing the name to black ice lol. He did say he liked the dac, just didn't have any at the time. He suggested some Audio Note AX-ONE speakers that were $800 for the pair, but they were glossy white, didnt really fit my decor. I think ill save the stereo system for when I can afford something better.

So last night I was looking at some AT headphones, was comparing the R70X and the AD1000x. I think I might be leaning twards a more of a warm sound. The R70X's are often described as neutral and balanced, plus the R70X's have an impedance of 470 ohms lol. So maybe the AD1000x's are for me? Maybe the M50/M70x, haven't read anything about those yet


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> So I went to deja vu last night, holy christ batman, I've never experienced anything like that place. The owner is awesome, full of knowledge, passion and extremely friendly. He sat me down in a chair, played some music for me and I was shocked, it was an emotional experience. Ive never felt music like that. What its so interesting to me, is how relaxing it was. I never liked concerts, they are just too loud and obnoxious, but his systems were very relaxing. The music was so warm and full, and it wasn't even loud, you could still have a normal conversation. He showed me several different room and played a few system for me, granted all of them were way out of my price range. He didn't really like my headphone idea lol, he warned about blowing them up and needing an adapter. He proceeded to take a steaming dump on the headphone industry lmao, he also went on about companies who sell cheap chinese products like woo audio.He hates new sennheiser's, especially the 800's, but he did say he liked of some audio technica headphones, specifically mentioning the M50x's and M70x's, as well as audeze. He described most headphones as sharp and biting, even fatiguing lol. I mean its understandable, when you have a $100k+ systems, headphones cant really compare. It was such a wonderful experience I truly appreciate the advise to go there. I would love to build a system like he has, but I dont think you could build a system there for less then $3k, the cheapest system he played for me was probably $10k. He did have lots of synthesis products, no nimis, but he had a few of its "bigger brother" which he sells for $1300. He informed me they stopped production of the nimis, I told him about finding one online and he told me to be cautious. He explained why he hated people tube rolling, and how it can damage amps. He also didn't have any joldia glass dac's, he told me the company is doing restructuring and they were going to be changing the name to black ice lol. He did say he liked the dac, just didn't have any at the time. He suggested some Audio Note AX-ONE speakers that were $800 for the pair, but they were glossy white, didnt really fit my decor. I think ill save the stereo system for when I can afford something better.


Sounds like you were in vegas and got the VIP treatment at the gentlemans club.


----------



## pietro sk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> What amp is this? You could do a wicked wall-mounted audio setup with this thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Its a line magnetic amp. Its a company based out of hong kong that does high power tube amps.


heh, looks like revived oldskool western-electric amps.
pretty rare and old stuff. cult thing.
these tubes with plate caps, probably medium-µ 805 triode







http://www.r-type.org/exhib/aab0124.htm
they say, medium-µ sounds a bit aggresive, has balls.
not sure about that, i´m okay with low-µ precision, honesty


----------



## Rollergold

My Journey in to Audiophile Headphones Begins Today as this puppy just arrived from Massdrop



Also anyone notice that the box says HD650










Spent the last 12 years listening to sound though crappy 10 dollar earbuds or though *gasp* Apple's earpods & PC gaming though semi-crappy to downright dreadful gaming headsets (Looking at you TB). All that changes today. I haven't finished their burn in period but even 8 hours in these cans are delight to listen to and to game on and will be made even better after I get a Mod Mic 5 for them and maybe a extra headphone amp to help drive them.

Full Picture of all my cans:



Will be retiring the A40's and might have to chuck the A30's as somehow they have gone from matt sliver on the plastic to oily gold while sitting in their Case for the past 3-4 years *yuck*) Will keep the Senn Momentum's (after cleaning the leather ear cups though) and the Sony BT Cans


----------



## silvrr

Enjoy the HD6XX, I love mine.

So I had put my non speed ball crack up for sale after some quick A/B testing. However, I think I may keep my plain Jane version. It's just a smoother more laid back amp. The speedball is more technically competent, but not as nice to have a beer and listen to. Decisions decisions.


----------



## pietro sk

i remember when my journey started, i was poor and was listening through cheap stuff
later when i bought dt990, oh boy my world changed.
2nd shock came after a cheap simple tube amp, hooked to beyers. i did not believe, that a simple stuff can make such impact.
now with stax + advanced amp, i think sometimes the beyer is a trash. lol
climbing up the ladder gives funny experiences


----------



## Pings

I got into it because of gaming. At the time I was using old school 5.1 gaming headphones. I started with the Zalman ZM-RS6F then I went to the Razer Barracuda HP-1, before realizing that 5.1/7.1 headsets are gimmicks I even bought the $300 Psyko 5.1. This was the old school Counter-Strike days and everyone in the SF Bay Area at competitions and LAN centers were wearing the Audio‑Technica ATH‑AD700. After asking to stand in for some dude who had the AD700s I had to have a pair. They blew my so-called gaming headsets out of the water. I picked up a pair of the AD700s and haven't looked back. After that, I learned what the output impedance of soundcards does to the sound and I have been on DAC/AMPs ever since. Today I have quite the collection of headphones with 3 DAC/AMP combos. I own the HD6XX aswell and I quite like them, although I do have my eye on the 660S next.


----------



## cainy1991

A pair of ATH-AD700X's arrived at my doorstep today.

Gotta say I'm rather darn impressed, Reviews implied they had little to no bass.. Which I don't mind as I got them primarily for gaming and I'm just in general not a fan of too much bass.

Buuttt coming from shure SRH, AKG studio, Sony MDR series phones that where purchased for music production these things are pretty much bass cannons in comparison... But not in a bad way.

I am loving them so far, while they aren't the comfiest headphones I own once I switched the pads out they got a lot better.
Apparently connecting the wings together with a rubberband or hair tie improves comfort quite a bit so that is my first plan for the morning.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

There's another MD for 10,000 units of the excellent HD6XX with estimated delivery around March 2018, which is a pretty fast turnaround compared to the last which was about six months IIRC. If you don't already own one (or the HD600/HD650), I'd suggest that you drop everything and order one. I have a good number of cans and the HD6XX does give a good account of itself even in the face of competition against my other cans.

https://www.massdrop.com/?origin=%2Fbuy%2Fmassdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx%2Ftalk


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Peterek does great work. Completely happy with mine!


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> There's another MD for 10,000 units of the excellent HD6XX with estimated delivery around March 2018, which is a pretty fast turnaround compared to the last which was about six months IIRC. If you don't already own one (or the HD600/HD650), I'd suggest that you drop everything and order one. I have a good number of cans and the HD6XX does give a good account of itself even in the face of competition against my other cans.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/?origin=%2Fbuy%2Fmassdrop-sennheiser-hd6xx%2Ftalk


If only I could justify that much money to the other half..

Had enough trouble with the AD700's and I got them on Auction for $79... The 6XX's work out to over $350 for us Aussies lol


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> If only I could justify that much money to the other half..
> 
> Had enough trouble with the AD700's and I got them on Auction for $79... The 6XX's work out to over $350 for us Aussies lol


I get ya, prices of hardware and audio in the Asian side of the world is just nuts. I'd always missed the previous MD HD6XX because of the additional shipping cost, and was too lazy to keep on checking the MD site for the HD6XX drop. When a local guy here put up his HD6XX for sale at about the equivalent of 280AUD, I snagged it in a heartbeat, plus I get the added benefit of instant gratification. I have the AD700X, and I can say that the AD700X beats the HD6XX when it comes to soundstage (wider), in everything else, the HD6XX wins. It's a worthwhile buy for those taking their first baby step into the audiophile world.....


----------



## pez

@Tjj226 Angel...thoughts on these?
https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-collection/lcd2-classic


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> I get ya, prices of hardware and audio in the Asian side of the world is just nuts. I'd always missed the previous MD HD6XX because of the additional shipping cost, and was too lazy to keep on checking the MD site for the HD6XX drop. When a local guy here put up his HD6XX for sale at about the equivalent of 280AUD, I snagged it in a heartbeat, plus I get the added benefit of instant gratification. I have the AD700X, and I can say that the AD700X beats the HD6XX when it comes to soundstage (wider), in everything else, the HD6XX wins. It's a worthwhile buy for those taking their first baby step into the audiophile world.....


Huh I really wouldn't have guessed that the 700x's have a wider sound stage.
I guess I made a good choice for my gaming purposes (it was a fluke







)

They really are MUCH wider than my next closest pair AKG K240's as to be expected.
But beating out the HD6XX is totally unexpected... The soundstage is honestly the main reason I was interested in the higher end Senns :S


----------



## Pings

The ATH-AD700/X are 2nd to none for competitive gaming why do you think so many pro gamers use them. I no longer have my AD700 these days I now have the AD1000X and I love them. Yeah, the HD6XX are not known for their soundstage, their soundstage is not bad but it's not the best for gaming. I would say the K7XX are better for music/gaming than the HD6XX are. I bought a pair of the Dekoni Elite Velour for the K7XX and temporally taped them to my AD1000X to see how they fit and feel. OMG, they are amazing as the ATH-AD500X-2000X pads suck. I took the Dekoni Elite Velour for the K7XX and ripped the plastic locking rings out of them then took them to a seamstress for them to be converted over to a normal headphone pad to fit my AD1000X. She will be done with them next week. Here is what the AD1000X looked like with the Dekoni Elite Velour K7XX temporally taped to them:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> They really are MUCH wider than my next closest pair AKG K240's as to be expected. But beating out the HD6XX is totally unexpected... The soundstage is honestly the main reason I was interested in the higher end Senns :S


Yes, the AD700X has a wider soundstage than my AKG M220 and my HD6XX. I would look at the AD900X or even the AD1000X as they get better for music as series goes up.


----------



## cainy1991

Learning new stuff every day









Thanks for the info.

I'm currently using Beyer pads on mine, they fit without any real stretching.

I tried to get the HM5's on after about 20 minutes I got the first one on... but I just couldn't get the second on for whatever reason and gave up lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel...thoughts on these?
> https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-collection/lcd2-classic


Bottom line....no idea.

My guess is that Audeze has probably heard enough times that their fazored products kinda aren't up to par, so they are trying to give the customer a choice between fazored and non fazored headphones.

My ultimate dream would be for them to give us improved version of the original LCD-2 that was somewhere between the LCD-2 and LCD-3 in a more affordable package.

If they managed to do that, then they would absolutely corner the headphone market.

Interestingly enough, the cable that came with the LCD-2s was pretty bad. Its one of the few headphones where buying an after market cable makes a huge difference. So even if they do something as simple as giving us the old LCD-2 in a cheaper body with a better cable, it would still absolutely crush most other headphones.

Now what are the chances that an audio manufacturer did something smart and simple? Mmmmmmmmm small.........the chances are very small.

They are also doing shady marketing things. They have some little review blurbs that say how great the headphones are......but they are dated from 2010 and 2011. Now that tactic would be completely legit if these were literally the same thing as non fazored LCD-2s.

I am very doubtful that these are literally nothing more than non fazored LCD-2s. The original drivers were difficult to produce and had QC issues very early on (supposedly). And I doubt that Audeze just has a boat load of old LCD-2 drivers that they want to off load. So my guess is that they are using new production drivers. So they probably aren't exactly the same thing.

I am probably gonna call these guys and ask them point blank what these headphones are really supposed to be.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Bottom line....no idea.
> 
> My guess is that Audeze has probably heard enough times that their fazored products kinda aren't up to par, so they are trying to give the customer a choice between fazored and non fazored headphones.
> 
> My ultimate dream would be for them to give us improved version of the original LCD-2 that was somewhere between the LCD-2 and LCD-3 in a more affordable package.
> 
> If they managed to do that, then they would absolutely corner the headphone market.
> 
> Interestingly enough, the cable that came with the LCD-2s was pretty bad. Its one of the few headphones where buying an after market cable makes a huge difference. So even if they do something as simple as giving us the old LCD-2 in a cheaper body with a better cable, it would still absolutely crush most other headphones.
> 
> Now what are the chances that an audio manufacturer did something smart and simple? Mmmmmmmmm small.........the chances are very small.
> 
> They are also doing shady marketing things. They have some little review blurbs that say how great the headphones are......but they are dated from 2010 and 2011. Now that tactic would be completely legit if these were literally the same thing as non fazored LCD-2s.
> 
> I am very doubtful that these are literally nothing more than non fazored LCD-2s. The original drivers were difficult to produce and had QC issues very early on (supposedly). And I doubt that Audeze just has a boat load of old LCD-2 drivers that they want to off load. So my guess is that they are using new production drivers. So they probably aren't exactly the same thing.
> 
> I am probably gonna call these guys and ask them point blank what these headphones are really supposed to be.


The price on them were so good I was curious. I'll hold out for now, but as you know, could have had potential to make our list







.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> The price on them were so good I was curious. I'll hold out for now, but as you know, could have had potential to make our list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No kidding. If they tell me that they are basically what I hope they are, I am buying a pair.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Wow, not a single post for two and a half day now, everyone must be busy with their BF purchases, hell, even I got into it by buying a few games on Steam and Windows (Gears of War, and Gears of War 4). Let the fun begin!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I didn't even get a single thing for black friday sales, believe it or not... Then again, I spent it all on Halloween specials and a camera, so...









Audio purchases probably won't be for a while longer for me, simply due to being happy with my setup as well as wanting to spend it on camera gear - lenses are so expensive  (then again, if I'd stop drooling over the sexy f1.2 lenses from Olympus that would probably help...


----------



## Morti

Not much interesting stuff on black friday in my country. Some retailers even tried to push fake discounts which can be easily found thanks to price comparison websites.

I think I can qualify to this thread with my AIM SC808 card and Audio-Technica R70x headphones. They make a really nice couple.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I did buy some stuff just because....well, BF comes once a year so I had to snag a WD My Passport 256GB SSD drive that was going for about 74USD (too good a deal for me to pass up on), and the Comply's were for my Fitear Parterre and CA Jupiter,


----------



## Gilles3000

The only thing I found (and actually needed, promised myself I wouldn't buy random cool crap this time), was a R5 1600 for €150, but it was Dutch addresses only.







This BF/CM kinda sucked.


----------



## Rollergold

Nothing worth buying for BF/CM here in the Great White North either, though I guess you could say my HD6XX could be my BF buy as I got it just a day or 2 before Black Friday







and the drop is still going for them now too.


----------



## pez

I bought....lots of console games







.

I didn't see anything crazy that made me want to spend what I told myself would be my max budget. So....yeah....If I had any interest in AMD/Ryzen or even Coffee Scam, it would have been a decent time, though.


----------



## Tman5293

I picked up my HE4XXs this morning and I am seriously impressed. This is my first pair of planar magnetics and the only headphones I have on hand to compare them to are my HD650s. They easily hold up to my HD650s sound quality wise. Absolutely worth the money. Bass response is a bit more punchy than the Sennheisers with a bit more dropoff on the low end. Highs are definitely more resolved on these. A bit more sparkle in the trebles as well. Mids are slightly recessed as compared to the HD650. The soundstage on the HE4XX is a bit smaller/more compact than the Sennheisers. The Sennheiser's soundstage is wider and a bit more airy while the HE4XX is more narrow and impactful. Overall I am impressed with the sound quality and resolution at this price point.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I picked up my HE4XXs this morning and I am seriously impressed. This is my first pair of planar magnetics and the only headphones I have on hand to compare them to are my HD650s. They easily hold up to my HD650s sound quality wise. Absolutely worth the money. Bass response is a bit more punchy than the Sennheisers with a bit more dropoff on the low end. Highs are definitely more resolved on these. A bit more sparkle in the trebles as well. Mids are slightly recessed as compared to the HD650. The soundstage on the HE4XX is a bit smaller/more compact than the Sennheisers. The Sennheiser's soundstage is wider and a bit more airy while the HE4XX is more narrow and impactful. Overall I am impressed with the sound quality and resolution at this price point.


You can mod them to have better mids. There are actually a number of things you can do to those that would make you never want to touch your HD650s again.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> You can mod them to have better mids. There are actually a number of things you can do to those that would make you never want to touch your HD650s again.


Like what? I've never modded a pair of headphones before.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Like what? I've never modded a pair of headphones before.


Google is your friend in this case, but for starters, I like to remove the girlls and take out that piece of fine mesh. It keeps dust out, but as long as you take care of your headphones it does actually open up the sound stage quite a bit.

A mod that will make a bigger difference is the cable. The cables that come with hifiman stuff is cheap junk to keep the price down. Normally headphone cables don't make a difference, but in this case they do.

Different ear pads are also a must. Hifiman ear pads never last that long and they quickly become uncomfortable. You can also get angled pads that will help with imaging.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Nice! I didn't know there was a MD equivalent of the HE400, not that I'd join it though, I figured that three HiFiMan cans are all I'd ever need.







That speaker at the background looks suspiciously familiar, where have I seen a speaker like that?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Nice! I didn't know there was a MD equivalent of the HE400, not that I'd join it though, I figured that three HiFiMan cans are all I'd ever need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That speaker at the background looks suspiciously familiar, where have I seen a speaker like that?


I mean it's just a generic Rokit 6 so probably all over the place lol.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I mean it's just a generic Rokit 6 so probably all over the place lol.


Heh, I was just messing around, I have the Rokit5 G3, it's a great pair of NF speakers.


----------



## cainy1991

Love the Rokits really do a great job at pointing out if you have too much treble in a mix.

I always do my base mixes with headphones, then a few run throughs on the monitors just to make sure I havn't messed things up too bad









Now if only I owned my own and I didn't have to use my band mates all the damn time lol.


----------



## MrMD

Hey looking for a quck bit of help

right now im using a set of sennhesier 598's,which are i have had close to 3 years and are great but i seem to have done a little damage to them in the past year snaging the cable out the headset jack,i get some buzzing/distortion occasionally.I can t tap it and it gets rid of it mostly,i even taken them apart too try and find the problem,it sorta fixed them,but from time to time the issue comes back,and its a hassle to fix them again.

A local retailer is selling the 579's for a silly cheap price atm(£70) im thinking of just grabbing a pair tomoz,from what i understand they are very similar? Would i notice much of a difference? Not looking for an upgrade,just a straight replacement

Running them through an SMSL Audio M3 dac

cheers guys


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Based on past iterations of the HD5 series, the HD579 should sound pretty close to the HD598 so I seriously doubt if many can hear the difference between them. Plus, at that price, it'd be a sin to pass it up.......but do ensure it's an original pair though.


----------



## Arizonian

Hi everyone, still lurking. Finally have a question myself.

I purchased Beyerdynamics iDX200 ie's for my kid as a Christmas gift, sort of impulse. He's a bit of a bass head, so based on the music he listens to and having read decent things, at least at the $120-$199 range, picked'em up on for $108 out the door.

I was debating on IE80's that were going for $150 which I almost took a bite on instead. I own IE60's myself and thought the IE80's might be too pure of a bass for him over the iDX200's.

I'm not sure I made the right decision, second guessing myself. Perhaps I'm being too critical? I wanted his first real set of earphones to be worthy. I'm wondering if I should have picked up a pair of beats instead.









Anyone else have iDX 200 ie earbuds or can elaborate on them?


----------



## silvrr

New caps arrived for my crack, wasn't expecting them this soon. Looks like I've got some modding to do after the little one goes to bed.

Also, ended up selling the speedball crack, it was a bit to bright.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> New caps arrived for my crack, wasn't expecting them this soon. Looks like I've got some modding to do after the little one goes to bed.
> 
> Also, ended up selling the speedball crack, it was a bit to bright.


100uf film caps?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 100uf film caps?


Yep, way bigger than I thought they would be.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yep, way bigger than I thought they would be.


Must. Resist. Immature. Comment........... thatswhatshesaid.

Dammit.

In other news: someone yell at me so I'll finally order the new elastics I need for my K340, I've been lazy as eff lately and keep forgetting to.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Yep, way bigger than I thought they would be.


What caps did you get specifically? Mundorfs?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> What caps did you get specifically? Mundorfs?


Audyns


----------



## pez

Alright guys, the Holiday Freebie is up and I'm shipping worldwide (i.e. just about everyone here should be eligible) this time. If you have any interest at all, go enter now







!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1643461/ocn-hec-holiday-giveaway-feat-massdrop-x-fostex-t-x0


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Epic giveaway pez!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Awesome freebie Pez, good to see the tradition live on!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Alright guys, the Holiday Freebie is up and I'm shipping worldwide (i.e. just about everyone here should be eligible) this time. If you have any interest at all, go enter now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1643461/ocn-hec-holiday-giveaway-feat-massdrop-x-fostex-t-x0


Awesome giveaway Pez.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Awesome freebie Pez, good to see the tradition live on!


Agreed


----------



## pez

Indeed







. This year has been a really great one for me, so I'm sharing the good vibes and manifestation of that to others







. I also hope that everyone else is having a great year, too--especially now that the Holidays are around







.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Hello, I have a pair of Sennheiser PC 360's that I've had for maybe 4 or 5 years now, and I'm having an issue with the cable. For some reason, it has twist in it, and bunches itself up. I have never twisted them up myself, nor abused them in any way, and it's getting quite annoying. Is there a way to fix this, or should I rewire them? and if I rewire them, is there a replacement wire that you would recommend, because this headset also has a mic built in. Thank you all for your time.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> Hello, I have a pair of Sennheiser PC 360's that I've had for maybe 4 or 5 years now, and I'm having an issue with the cable. For some reason, it has twist in it, and bunches itself up. I have never twisted them up myself, nor abused them in any way, and it's getting quite annoying. Is there a way to fix this, or should I rewire them? and if I rewire them, is there a replacement wire that you would recommend, because this headset also has a mic built in. Thank you all for your time.


First try unplugging them, then firmly grab the cable, starting at the side of the headset, and firmly slide the cable trough your hand, working your way to the side of the connector. (use your other hand to hold the cable too so you don't jank it out of your headset!)

This is what i do when my cable gets all twisted and bunched up after a while, it just happens because every time you put down or pick up your headphones a different way, the cable twists, and over time it starts to stay that way.


----------



## thepoopscooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> First try unplugging them, then firmly grab the cable, starting at the side of the headset, and firmly slide the cable trough your hand, working your way to the side of the connector. (use your other hand to hold the cable too so you don't jank it out of your headset!)
> 
> This is what i do when my cable gets all twisted and bunched up after a while, it just happens because every time you put down or pick up your headphones a different way, the cable twists, and over time it starts to stay that way.


I've been doing that for a while, but it's only a temporary fix.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thepoopscooper*
> 
> I've been doing that for a while, but it's only a temporary fix.


Well, replacing it is possible if you're okay with opening it up and soldering, but the only proper cable I came across after looking around for a bit, was 30 pounds($40) and its in the UK so shipping probably won't be cheap.

Alternatively you could look for a cheaper cable and just use some hot glue or something to keep it in place instead of the stock strain relief.


----------



## silvrr

I got my new capacitors installed and at first I hated the sound. This weekend I left the amp on and had a great listening session on Sunday. Not sure what the deal was but it was harsh and bass light when I first turned it on. Not sure if my ears adjusted or it needed a bit of 'burn-in'.

Anyway, I 'think' there is some more detail and imaging and separation is better. However, this is remembering over a 3-4 day period how things have changed. Either way, I really like how the amp sounds now.

Next step is to get a new pot installed. Both cracks I've had show poor channel balance at low volumes. The one I have now isn't as bad as the other one but it can be noticeable.


----------



## rathborne

Could the poor initial sound be because the large capacitors needed to charge up first?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rathborne*
> 
> Could the poor initial sound be because the large capacitors needed to charge up first?


Longer than I would expect that to take, will be interesting to test tonight though, Ill give it a listen when I first turn it on.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> I got my new capacitors installed and at first I hated the sound. This weekend I left the amp on and had a great listening session on Sunday. Not sure what the deal was but it was harsh and bass light when I first turned it on. Not sure if my ears adjusted or it needed a bit of 'burn-in'.
> 
> Anyway, I 'think' there is some more detail and imaging and separation is better. However, this is remembering over a 3-4 day period how things have changed. Either way, I really like how the amp sounds now.
> 
> Next step is to get a new pot installed. Both cracks I've had show poor channel balance at low volumes. The one I have now isn't as bad as the other one but it can be noticeable.


Big film capacitors do need to be "broken in".

I don't particularly know why, but film caps always seem to kill off the bass at first and then they gradually open up.

Paper in Oil and Electrolytic caps dont seem to suffer from this as much as polyprops do.


----------



## Leopanda

My ebonies finally arived on Monday!



I gave them a try immediately and the sound was quite impressive, but not as I expected it would. It was much deeper than M50x's, with a great thump, but the hights were strongly laid back, all the tracks I played sounded unfamiliar. In some cases the treble was "covered" too much with a strongly loaded bass, sometimes the vocals were not pronounced enough. The sibilants were bright and annoying.

So I left them burning-in for 7 to 8 hours yesterday and tried again in the evening.
The sibilants were not that harsh, and the bass stopped being so hollow and overloaded. Some desired space appeared between bass and mids, though i expected mids would be more forward. Maybe 20 more hours of burn-in will make them shine.

I am more than shure a good dac+amp will make me feel sorry for saying that, but without one the ATH-M50x sound more intimate for me. The semi-open design lets me hear everything around and prevents from focusing on music. But this is my first pair of open headphones, so I hope I will get used to it.

Left them burning-in today, so the sound may change again. But since now my biggest desire is to listen to these headphones with a good DAC.
It may happen during the next weekend, if I'm not a lazy ass again


----------



## pez

I tried out the E-MU Ebony's and that was around the same thoughts I had on it. I haven't tried them since the initial audition, but I definitely noticed the mids right away and that made me dislike them quite a bit.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I tried out the E-MU Ebony's and that was around the same thoughts I had on it. I haven't tried them since the initial audition, but I definitely noticed the mids right away and that made me dislike them quite a bit.


Were they new out of the box? I wonder if my Fostex's would have present mids after some time.

Udpate:

In love with the sound!
I can notice major improvements day by day. Don't know if my ears are getting used to sound signature, or the headphones actually sound different now, but I really enjoy all my favorite tracks with th-x00.
It is an amazing experience to physically feel the bass in soft music without losing any little detail in mids.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Were they new out of the box? I wonder if my Fostex's would have present mids after some time.
> 
> Udpate:
> 
> In love with the sound!
> I can notice major improvements day by day. Don't know if my ears are getting used to sound signature, or the headphones actually sound different now, but I really enjoy all my favorite tracks with th-x00.
> It is an amazing experience to physically feel the bass in soft music without losing any little detail in mids.


They had probably around 10 or so hours from the owner on them, however, the Ebony cups were purchases separately and those were 'new'....but I don't foresee much burn-in happening on the cups themselves.


----------



## Streetdragon

would a schiit valhalla 2 be a upgrade from my little dot mk2 for my AKG 712k Pro?
could get a used one a bit cheaper....
it would look better









edit: or get a new Asgard 2?


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> would a schiit valhalla 2 be a upgrade from my little dot mk2 for my AKG 712k Pro?
> could get a used one a bit cheaper....
> it would look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: or get a new Asgard 2?


What is your little dot not doing for you or what are you looking to improve?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> would a schiit valhalla 2 be a upgrade from my little dot mk2 for my AKG 712k Pro?
> could get a used one a bit cheaper....
> it would look better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: or get a new Asgard 2?


Uhhhhhhhh.

Your in a pretty bad situation. Both the Little dot and the valhalla are OTL amps. The AKGs were NOT meant for OTL amps. The impedance imbalance is just going to make a mess of things.

But your akgs are also pretty bright, and a asgard 2 is just going to make things worse.

You really need to be looking out for a hybrid amp. Even a used schiit lyr would be a better idea.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> What is your little dot not doing for you or what are you looking to improve?


a bit more/better lower frequenzies and a better looking on my table^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Uhhhhhhhh.
> 
> Your in a pretty bad situation. Both the Little dot and the valhalla are OTL amps. The AKGs were NOT meant for OTL amps. The impedance imbalance is just going to make a mess of things.
> 
> But your akgs are also pretty bright, and a asgard 2 is just going to make things worse.
> 
> You really need to be looking out for a hybrid amp. Even a used schiit lyr would be a better idea.


The Lyr is a bit out of my range from the price... The Valhalla is the only secound hand amp from schiit, that i can buy atm

Maybe you have a better idea for a Amp upgrade that is future proofed too for other headphones.

Something that is more located in the EU^^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> a bit more/better lower frequenzies and a better looking on my table^^
> The Lyr is a bit out of my range from the price... The Valhalla is the only secound hand amp from schiit.
> 
> Maybe you have a better idea for a Amp upgrade that is future proofed too for other headphones.
> 
> Something that is more located in the EU^^


What are your thoughts about going with a different pair of headphones?

The HD650s are on massdrop for 200 and I know they ship internationally.

Not only would it give you the better bass and IMO better sound quality overall, but the impedance would better suit your current amp. Your whole system would be more in tune with each other.


----------



## Streetdragon

Stuff like massdrop is not a option. Taxes would make everything so expensive for me.... sadly...... but good idea.

But than after i bought other headphones i still wanna change my amp to something.... that sounds good and looks good like a stack of amp+dac or so

maybe i just try to get the used valhalla cheap and get next month the Sennheiser HD 650......b they should fit nice


----------



## Leopanda

So after 5 days spent with new headphones I decided to compare them to the old ones, and I want to say that M50x's are great for what they cost! They are much brighter, sax sounded sharp and screamy with them, but deailed in hights. The overall sound of ATH-M50x seemed to be more dynamic and airy. And the TH-x00's are just super relaxing and natural. Bass extension is fantastic, mids are rich and very soft, and the treble is like veiled and pushed back. I'd have a tad more treble in them actually, but that can make them less smooth that I don't want to happen.

I wanna try Audio-GD's r2r dac and already ordered one in a local audio shop, they should deliver it in a week. It has a lot of good reviews, someone even said it can turn a TH-x00 into LCD-2's


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> So after 5 days spent with new headphones I decided to compare them to the old ones, and I want to say that M50x's are great for what they cost! They are much brighter, sax sounded sharp and screamy with them, but deailed in hights. The overall sound of ATH-M50x seemed to be more dynamic and airy. And the TH-x00's are just super relaxing and natural. Bass extension is fantastic, mids are rich and very soft, and the treble is like veiled and pushed back. I'd have a tad more treble in them actually, but that can make them less smooth that I don't want to happen.
> 
> I wanna try Audio-GD's r2r dac and already ordered one in a local audio shop, they should deliver it in a week. It has a lot of good reviews, someone even said it can turn a TH-x00 into LCD-2's


I ended up selling my M50X's pretty quickly. I just found them so fatiguing to listen to, way too sharp in my opinion. I've heard better things about the M40X, slighly flatter frequency response.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I ended up selling my M50X's pretty quickly. I just found them so fatiguing to listen to, way too sharp in my opinion. I've heard better things about the M40X, slighly flatter frequency response.


And then you have crazies like me who continue to use their M50X's day in, day out... Then again, they are my workhorse djing ~aaaaand~ "I'm going out" headphones, so that's probably why.

All this talk of Audio GD's R2R has me somewhat tempted, but at the same time, I'm more than happy with what I have (minus the initial driver setup issues you can run into, lol) and don't quite see what value spending $500 CAD on a newer amp/dac combo would bring to the table for me. Then again, it would be tempting to upgrade to the newer NFB-11.28, and then put my "old" one in the bedroom or something as a dedicated listening area kinda thingy, but on the flipside man is it tempting to get another lens, more audio, a higher end pair of closed back headphones, etc....


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> I wanna try Audio-GD's r2r dac and already ordered one in a local audio shop, they should deliver it in a week. It has a lot of good reviews, someone even said it can turn a TH-x00 into LCD-2's


Eh, I'd take that with a pinch of salt, sure, the are some differences between a Sabre DAC and an R2R DAC (Sabre being brighter and sounding more clinical, R2R (from what I've heard) tend to sound more 'natural' and warmer). I kinda like the Sabre sound from my Oppo HA1 and Gustard X12, and I do appreciate the warm'ish sound from my iFi Micro iDSD BL, but at heart, I'm somewhat of a treblehead, so if a headphone lacks that sparkle, I'd find myself not quite liking it.

Perhaps that's why I sold off my Schiit Lyr as well (though I did have some fun tube rolling). I had the LCD2.2 nF (which I've been told is the best version, Fazor kinda 'dulled' the sound somewhat), and while I appreciate the lush, meaty bass, I found it a tad dark (NOT that it was dark per se).....it lacked the sparkle that would have made it the perfect can for me. Anyway, other than perhaps getting the MrSpeakers Aeon, I find myself not keen on anything else as I have too many DAC combo/stack and too many cans (enough to cover my varying moods for difference sound, from analytical to simply just chilling.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Eh, I'd take that with a pinch of salt, sure, the are some differences between a Sabre DAC and an R2R DAC (Sabre being brighter and sounding more clinical, R2R (from what I've heard) tend to sound more 'natural' and warmer). I kinda like the Sabre sound from my Oppo HA1 and Gustard X12, and I do appreciate the warm'ish sound from my iFi Micro iDSD BL, but at heart, I'm somewhat of a treblehead, so if a headphone lacks that sparkle, I'd find myself not quite liking it.
> 
> Perhaps that's why I sold off my Schiit Lyr as well (though I did have some fun tube rolling). I had the LCD2.2 nF (which I've been told is the best version, Fazor kinda 'dulled' the sound somewhat), and while I appreciate the lush, meaty bass, I found it a tad dark (NOT that it was dark per se).....it lacked the sparkle that would have made it the perfect can for me. Anyway, other than perhaps getting the MrSpeakers Aeon, I find myself not keen on anything else as I have too many DAC combo/stack and too many cans (enough to cover my varying moods for difference sound, from analytical to simply just chilling.


I wouldn't call that being a treble head though.

9 times out of 10 treble heads are older people who have lost a lot of upper range hearing and they seek out super shrill sounding headphones to compensate for their poor hearing.

You simply appreciate a clear and detailed sound. That really just says that you appreciate high quality audio and you are looking for something that is near perfect all around which is kind of the same boat I am in.

As for dacs, well, any dac technology follows the following equation.

Sound quality = (money X time)^2

Will a r2r dac sound better than a sabre? Yes. It will also cost a lot more and might potentially have issues down the line that will cost you time to diagnose and more money to fix.

You can also make delta sigma dacs better and more exotic which will also cost time and money.

Also, r2r vs delta sigma should not change the underlying characteristics of the audio. R2r dacs should not have a warm characteristic. They should simply sound smoother and more natural because they aren't switching like delta sigma chips do.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> I ended up selling my M50X's pretty quickly. I just found them so fatiguing to listen to, way too sharp in my opinion. I've heard better things about the M40X, slighly flatter frequency response.


Before my Ebonies came I used to listen to M50's for many hours in a row and didn't feel tired of the sharp sound.
They will become a great present for my wife's father, who is an oldschool music lover. He has a great collection of vinyl that he plays through massive vintage speakers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Eh, I'd take that with a pinch of salt, sure, the are some differences between a Sabre DAC and an R2R DAC (Sabre being brighter and sounding more clinical, R2R (from what I've heard) tend to sound more 'natural' and warmer). I kinda like the Sabre sound from my Oppo HA1 and Gustard X12, and I do appreciate the warm'ish sound from my iFi Micro iDSD BL, but at heart, I'm somewhat of a treblehead, so if a headphone lacks that sparkle, I'd find myself not quite liking it.


The big advantage of buying in a local shop is their 10-day return period. So I will grab another dacamp if r2r won't work for me.
But i doubt it won't work, as this will be my first upgrade from a laptop sound.


----------



## Streetdragon

Sennheiser HD 650 for 299€ down from 459€ i think i have a new headphone^^
just needa stand for the headphone that i dont use... hm


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Sennheiser HD 650 for 299€ down from 459€ i think i have a new headphone^^
> just needa stand for the headphone that i dont use... hm


What about HD600s. More neutral, and should be cheaper


----------



## Streetdragon

thats funny^^ 600s are more expensive xD

and i want a bit more play in the lower parts


----------



## pez

I think the HD650 would be a good choice, then. What country are you in that Massdrop causes you to get charged for crazy taxes? Anyway around it?


----------



## Streetdragon

Germany. So i have to pay 19% tax or so and i have to drive 2x200km so around 50-80€ for driving + i have to get a day off from work so... not so cool


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anybody have any recommendations for a Bluetooth MMCX cable? Want to make my SE215s wireless.
> 
> There seem to be quite a few options:
> 
> PlusSound
> 
> Westone
> 
> Shure
> 
> etc...


To all interested.

I ended up buying a cheap Bluetooth MMCX cable from Shenzhen, this one specifically:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/OKCSC-Bluetooth-Earphones-Detachable-Replacement-MMCX-headphones/dp/B073J8FXDQ/

I didn't expect much but it has way exceeded my expectations.

Build quality is good. Battery life is 5+ hours with a 1 hour charge time. Sound quality is good enough for when I'm out and about. I can't notice the difference between it and wired to my iPhone 6. The in-built controls work well and you get a battery life indicator within the phone.


----------



## Farih

Hey guys,

Sorry for the low activity lately









I can sell my Lehman Linear amp and and lightly modded Oppo Sonica Dac for a pretty hefty prise.

I can return it and get a Metrum Acoustics Amethyst + 300$.

Anyone got any experience with this Dac/Amp ?

https://metrumacoustics.com/product/amethyst-by-metrum-acoustics/

I reckon the Dac might be a step-up but the amp maybe a downgrade ?


----------



## Blze001

I know this is the headphones club, but anyone have a suggestion for decent, cheap bookshelf speakers? Powered is preferred, but a speaker/amp combo would be alright if it's still cheap.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I know this is the headphones club, but anyone have a suggestion for decent, cheap bookshelf speakers? Powered is preferred, but a speaker/amp combo would be alright if it's still cheap.


Near field or far field speakers?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Near field or far field speakers?


Near. They're going to sit under/next to my monitor and really will only be used when on the computer.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Near. They're going to sit under/next to my monitor and really will only be used when on the computer.


Okay. I don't know what your definition of cheap is but a pair of JBL LSR305s are the cheapest I would go for near fields.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

BUt if you wanna go really budget, yet get a decent pair of powered speakers, then consider Micca PB42X. It's going for 120USD......obviously, if budget allows for the LSR305s is the one to aim for.
https://www.amazon.com/Micca-PB42X-Powered-Bookshelf-Speakers/dp/B00NXAEPDC


----------



## sli_shroom

what about the HiVi M10?

they show up on massdrop alot and peeps seem to like them. no experience with them myself.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sli_shroom*
> 
> what about the HiVi M10?
> 
> they show up on massdrop alot and peeps seem to like them. no experience with them myself.


They are great speakers for their size and price IMO.


----------



## Streetdragon

Already got my hd650 wow^^ nice nice out of the box

i realy like thes sound
But somehow they feel.... cheap? compared to my k712. and dont look so nice but the sound hmmmmmm better than porn









i dont wanna say that the k712 sound bad. just different. neutral

now i have to wait that schiit europ ship my valhalla 2 out. since yesterday "ready to ship"^^

thx Tjj226 Angel for the 650 tipp!

some pics:


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Already got my hd650 wow^^ nice nice out of the box
> 
> i realy like thes sound
> But somehow they feel.... cheap? compared to my k712. and dont look so nice but the sound hmmmmmm better than porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna say that the k712 sound bad. just different. neutral
> 
> now i have to wait that schiit europ ship my valhalla 2 out. since yesterday "ready to ship"^^
> 
> thx Tjj226 Angel for the 650 tipp!
> 
> some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats on the cans and the incoming Valhalla 2, very nice.









I still like my HD650's which is being pushed by simple Schitt Modi 2 & Magni combo. Anything priced higher is out of my budget.

Out of curiosity anyone know the difference between the original Magni and Magni 3? I didn't know if it would be worth it or if there would be any improvement in sound quality?

_I feel an upgrade coming when I get my work bonus in February._


----------



## jayfkay

Eyeing T50 Mk3s again, however a good offer on Fostex TH-X00 Purplehearts popped up.

Has anyone owned both and could compare them? It seems the Purples share similar qualities of the t50s, excelling at Rock and anything detailed and complex, except these can also do low end.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on the cans and the incoming Valhalla 2, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like my HD650's which is being pushed by simple Schitt Modi 2 & Magni combo. Anything priced higher is out of my budget.
> 
> Out of curiosity anyone know the difference between the original Magni and Magni 3? I didn't know if it would be worth it or if there would be any improvement in sound quality?
> 
> _I feel an upgrade coming when I get my work bonus in February._


maybe this can help you






like the youtuber

edit: Schiit just shiped my ampo yeahhh this weekend i will close up my celler and listen to musik^^


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Already got my hd650 wow^^ nice nice out of the box
> 
> i realy like thes sound
> But somehow they feel.... cheap? compared to my k712. and dont look so nice but the sound hmmmmmm better than porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna say that the k712 sound bad. just different. neutral
> 
> now i have to wait that schiit europ ship my valhalla 2 out. since yesterday "ready to ship"^^
> 
> thx Tjj226 Angel for the 650 tipp!
> 
> some pics:


I know what you mean about the HD650s feeling cheap, however it's just the type of plastic they are made of. They are remarkably robust and I can guarantee they will endure plenty of abuse


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Already got my hd650 wow^^ nice nice out of the box
> 
> i realy like thes sound
> But somehow they feel.... cheap? compared to my k712. and dont look so nice but the sound hmmmmmm better than porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna say that the k712 sound bad. just different. neutral


I have the HD 600's and K712's, and while I love both I eventually wound up mainly using my Sennheisers as long term they're comfiest. Something about set it and forget it for their fitting ^_^;;;


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> maybe this can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the youtuber
> 
> edit: Schiit just shiped my ampo yeahhh this weekend i will close up my celler and listen to musik^^


Ugh, I watched a couple of his 'reviews' and didn't like them at all. He doesn't really go into describing a headphone sound quality (like InnerFidelity) and his constant use of the 'F' word is totally unnecessary....though it seemed to add to his street creds and made him more relatable to his target audience I guess. If I really wanna know more about how a headphone sounds like, I'd rather watch and/or read an InnerFidelity review instead.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> maybe this can help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the youtuber
> 
> edit: Schiit just shiped my ampo yeahhh this weekend i will close up my celler and listen to musik^^


Ugh, Z is such a trash reviewer.


----------



## jayfkay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Ugh, Z is such a trash reviewer.


20 min video, you dont even know the basics about the headphone. what more could you ask for?


----------



## Streetdragon

i dint say that he is a good reviewer or so








but i laugh sometimes and makes me happy and i think he wet his pants from time to time while listening to a new amp or so.

650 are realy nice listen some more yesterday and watched a movie. wowowowowowow the preasure that they can produce.
but i hope that they get a bit lose on my head. i have a big head


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Ugh, I watched a couple of his 'reviews' and didn't like them at all. He doesn't really go into describing a headphone sound quality (like InnerFidelity) and his constant use of the 'F' word is totally unnecessary....though it seemed to add to his street creds and made him more relatable to his target audience I guess. If I really wanna know more about how a headphone sounds like, I'd rather watch and/or read an InnerFidelity review instead.


While this is true, I do feel like his reviews are wayyyyy more honest. The problem I have with innerfidelity is that everything he reviews he says is "good" in some way or another. Its very rare for him to give a negative review. If something sounds clinical and boring, he will say its neutral. If something is really bassy, he will say its warm. If something is really bright, he will say it has a lot of sparkle. And he always points out the redeeming qualities of a headphone if they are there.

The only headphone that I have ever seen him give a purely negative review of was the ultrasone edition 10 headphones.

And just to be clear, I don't think that Tyll is giving positive reviews for free stuff or anything like that. He is being very honest, and he is giving very thought out reviews.

I am struggling to find the right words. I want to say that he sugar coats the negative aspects, but that isn't true. He is so diplomatic in the way he criticizes a headphone that it really doesn't seem like a critique at all.


----------



## Streetdragon

BTW my next step is to get rid of my soundcard and get an DAC.

i could get a light used modi multibit for around 200€.....or get a new bitfrost for 400 that would fit nice to my valhalla.

or do you have a good idea of a DAC with usb in and RCA out. maybe with 2 RCA out. in the future i wanna add a SS-amp and play around with both amps


----------



## danycyo

Just repaired my DT990's. I was listening to my music real loud one night and then the sound just started to sound muddy. I was barely getting any mids or vocals and I thought I blew the headphones out. Turns out one of the wires broke loose from the curley cord. Easy fix if your good with a soldering iron. They work like new again and saved some $ in the process. 250ohms powered by a full e10k amp. Love the sound of my setup but I have considered a Schitt stack. Not sure if it would be a noticeable difference in sound.


----------



## twerk

@Blze001 JBL LSR30X came on Massdrop yesterday. I'd seriously jump on them if they are within your price range. For $179 they're a steal. Basically $100 off what a pair of LSR305's would be.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-jbl-lsr30x-powered-speakers

The only thing I don't like about them is the glossy finish that the 305's don't have.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> The only headphone that I have ever seen him give a purely negative review of was the ultrasone edition 10 headphones.


Heh, didcha miss the one he gave on first gen Monster Beats by Dr Dre Solo?







Fell off my chair LMAO when I first watch it...


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Already got my hd650 wow^^ nice nice out of the box
> 
> i realy like thes sound
> But somehow they feel.... cheap? compared to my k712. and dont look so nice but the sound hmmmmmm better than porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont wanna say that the k712 sound bad. just different. neutral
> 
> now i have to wait that schiit europ ship my valhalla 2 out. since yesterday "ready to ship"^^
> 
> thx Tjj226 Angel for the 650 tipp!
> 
> some pics:


HD650 "feel" and "look" cheap because they are super light and made mostly of plastic. This is done on purpose and assure you they are NOT cheap headphones. I have never had a pair break on me and haven't personally heard of one breaking on anyone else.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Heh, didcha miss the one he gave on first gen Monster Beats by Dr Dre Solo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell off my chair LMAO when I first watch it...


No, but those were gag reviews IMO. They dont count.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD650 "feel" and "look" cheap because they are super light and made mostly of plastic. This is done on purpose and assure you they are NOT cheap headphones. I have never had a pair break on me and haven't personally heard of one breaking on anyone else.


It isn't even plastic. Its some weird composite reinforced with glass fibers.

The other reason it "looks and feels cheap" is because the design is old. Like really really old. When the hd600 came out, there were no fancy machined aluminum headphones they had to compete with. They just needed a designed that worked. Plain and simple.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No, but those were gag reviews IMO. They dont count.


That was a gag vid but he did review it in an article if you're after a serious review of the Solo, and he trashed it unequivocally. So, this should count, right?
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/monster-beats-dr-dre-solo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It isn't even plastic. Its some weird composite reinforced with glass fibers.
> 
> The other reason it "looks and feels cheap" is because the design is old. Like really really old. When the hd600 came out, there were no fancy machined aluminum headphones they had to compete with. They just needed a designed that worked. Plain and simple.


Yeah, I know my HD800 is made of some sorta space-age material, though it doesn't look cheap, it may feel cheap. But apparent build quality isn't everything, I mean, I tried the Kraken Pro Forge and man, it look like a bad mutha, feels so solid too with its aluminum cups.....I tried hard to like it because it looked so damn good, but its loose bass, muddied mids and somewhat veiled highs left much to be desired. That is, based on my somewhat shoddy memory, all I know for certain is that I seriously didn't like the bass heavy sound.....I like bass, but only if it's tight/controlled.


----------



## Streetdragon

is there w way to bend the hd650 a bit? The preasure around my ears is a bit to strong. dont wanna break them


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> is there w way to bend the hd650 a bit? The preasure around my ears is a bit to strong. dont wanna break them


No. Or at least none that I would recommend.

What I would do is focus on the pads. If you take the pads off you can use a rolling pin to knead them a bit to soften them up. The extra give in the pads will help with the pressure.

Just dont go crazy. Your objective is to make them more cushy. If you go too far, you will just flatten them and thats not good.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> No. Or at least none that I would recommend.
> 
> What I would do is focus on the pads. If you take the pads off you can use a rolling pin to knead them a bit to soften them up. The extra give in the pads will help with the pressure.
> 
> Just dont go crazy. Your objective is to make them more cushy. If you go too far, you will just flatten them and thats not good.


Thanks, i will try that.

Are there some nice replacement pads out there that i can try if the knead fails? if i could ichange them with my K712 .... they are so cozy..... my head is to big


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> is there w way to bend the hd650 a bit? The preasure around my ears is a bit to strong. dont wanna break them


Really? Mine's used, and the seller assured me he'd not used it much at all. While the clamping force of the headband on the HD6XX is a tad tight, the soft cushion on the earpads does cushion (see what I did?) the clamping force pretty well. I can wear mine for a couple of hours w/o feeling any discomfort......though it certainly isn't as comfortable as the HD700 and HD800 (these I can wear for 24/7......if need be).


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> It isn't even plastic. Its some weird composite reinforced with glass fibers.
> 
> The other reason it "looks and feels cheap" is because the design is old. Like really really old. When the hd600 came out, there were no fancy machined aluminum headphones they had to compete with. They just needed a designed that worked. Plain and simple.


Probably glass-fiber reinforced polycarbonate, similar to the stuff they make powertool housings out of. It feels cheap like plastic, but it'll run circles around the ABS crap Beats are made out of.


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Really? Mine's used, and the seller assured me he'd not used it much at all. While the clamping force of the headband on the HD6XX is a tad tight, the soft cushion on the earpads does cushion (see what I did?) the clamping force pretty well. I can wear mine for a couple of hours w/o feeling any discomfort......though it certainly isn't as comfortable as the HD700 and HD800 (these I can wear for 24/7......if need be).


maybe im just to "soft"









got my valhalla in my lunchbreak yeah^^

Sound so far is nice. much "wider" and hmmmmmm..... And playing with the flip switch on the back... dat feeling

but the volume-knob is a bit damaged/scrached and has a hole for a screw?



need some feeds for it... And a Bitfrost^^ Than im done. Maybe a Asgard2. dont have a SS-Amp. never realy had one^^ make a trible stack just for fun...
Need to earn more money


----------



## sli_shroom

the hole probably has a set screw in it that clamps the knob onto the shaft of the rheostat

but there should be no excuse for getting a beat up knob on a new piece of equipment. i would contact schiit for a replacement


----------



## Streetdragon

Got a answer. They would only send me a replacement if there are deep scratches.... could be worse.

The only problem now is that i can hear loadchanges in my rig.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> maybe im just to "soft"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my valhalla in my lunchbreak yeah^^
> 
> Sound so far is nice. much "wider" and hmmmmmm..... And playing with the flip switch on the back... dat feeling
> 
> but the volume-knob is a bit damaged/scrached and has a hole for a screw?
> 
> 
> 
> need some feeds for it... And a Bitfrost^^ Than im done. Maybe a Asgard2. dont have a SS-Amp. never realy had one^^ make a trible stack just for fun...
> Need to earn more money


Screw the bifrost.

Most overpriced dac there is. Finding a used parasound Z dac is a much better and cheaper option. I am sure there are even better dacs over there, but I am not super familiar with the EU market.


----------



## Leopanda

Got my Audio-GD R2R 11 today, and it rocks right out of the box!

Like I've never heard music before, it feels like the sound is everywhere around and it is real! I couldn't even imagine a feel like that...
Did I say that I lack some treble before? Forget it! And I notice every little detail and whisper while the bass turned into a velvet hammer with exciting and perfectly shaped attack and deepest extension I could think of.
I am really happy you guys told me to go with Fostex, they pair perfectly with this device.







Many many thanks!


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Screw the bifrost.
> 
> Most overpriced dac there is. Finding a used parasound Z dac is a much better and cheaper option. I am sure there are even better dacs over there, but I am not super familiar with the EU market.


something like

AQVOX USB DA2 MK2 DAC ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> something like
> 
> AQVOX USB DA2 MK2 DAC ?


Couldn't tell you. Audio companies rarely ship/sell things internationally so chances are that I probably haven't heard 1% of 1% of whats available to you in the EU.

You are kind of also slowly breaking into mid-fi level gear. I would say that you would actually be very happy with a cambridge audio dac magic 100 or a schiit modi 2 uber (whichever is cheaper).

Dont be afraid to go tour some local audio shops either. Someone is bound to have something you might like.


----------



## Streetdragon

Problem is: i dont have a shop like this in a range of 200+km. the last one closed 2-3 years ago.... sad that

i take a look into the "Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100"

edit: first thinking than write...

looks good so far. the only "problem" is maybe, that icant stack it up with my valhalla^^ good i love that amp


----------



## pez

Massdrop just released a HD58X edition. I'm actually quite tempted to pick up a pair. Thinking worst case we do another giveaway







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats on the cans and the incoming Valhalla 2, very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like my HD650's which is being pushed by simple Schitt Modi 2 & Magni combo. Anything priced higher is out of my budget.
> 
> Out of curiosity anyone know the difference between the original Magni and Magni 3? I didn't know if it would be worth it or if there would be any improvement in sound quality?
> 
> _I feel an upgrade coming when I get my work bonus in February._


Friend at work just picked up a Magni 3 and HD6XX, but I won't have the chance to audition then until after the new year







. I'm white curious about it myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> HD650 "feel" and "look" cheap because they are super light and made mostly of plastic. This is done on purpose and assure you they are NOT cheap headphones. I have never had a pair break on me and haven't personally heard of one breaking on anyone else.


I can attest to this. Still using the pair I bought off of you with no issues whatsoever







. Well my GF is.


----------



## sli_shroom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> Got a answer. They would only send me a replacement if there are deep scratches.... could be worse.
> 
> The only problem now is that i can hear loadchanges in my rig.


that is bs. well at least you can get your choice of replacement knobs off of amazon for cheap


----------



## Gobstoppable

so, im on a quest to make an adapter like this:


I was going to buy this extension cable but im unclear it will have the right wires inside. Ive looked for some information about this online but i havent found any. Is cutting the extension cable open really the only way to find out if this will work?

On a side note, and a little off topic, im in the market for a new record player. Currently I have a project debut carbon, I've had it for years, but I'm hoping to upgrade to something a little more adult, as my project is a bright blue color. I'm also trying to find a record player that has a solid, or non clear plastic top, I want something that doesn't constantly scream for attention, and is more subdued. I just got a nice new wooden entertainment system, and I don't feel right about leaving my bright blue (almost obnoxious) project debut carbon record player on top. Especially since theres no hiding it, with a bight clear dust cover on top, its boldly stands out when I wish it wasn't a focal point. I've found some very nice wooden turn tables on needle doctor, but they all still use those cheap clear plastic dust covers, I wish there were wooden dust covers out there. Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn that doesn't exist.


----------



## Streetdragon

i think i norrowed it down to:
Atoll DAC 100 SE (319€)
Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100 (149€)
Musical Fidelity V90 DAC (249€)

all new

leaning towards the Atoll.. but dont know.. you have a final conclusion?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> so, im on a quest to make an adapter like this:
> 
> 
> I was going to buy this extension cable but im unclear it will have the right wires inside. Ive looked for some information about this online but i havent found any. Is cutting the extension cable open really the only way to find out if this will work?
> 
> On a side note, and a little off topic, im in the market for a new record player. Currently I have a project debut carbon, I've had it for years, but I'm hoping to upgrade to something a little more adult, as my project is a bright blue color. I'm also trying to find a record player that has a solid, or non clear plastic top, I want something that doesn't constantly scream for attention, and is more subdued. I just got a nice new wooden entertainment system, and I don't feel right about leaving my bright blue (almost obnoxious) project debut carbon record player on top. Especially since theres no hiding it, with a bight clear dust cover on top, its boldly stands out when I wish it wasn't a focal point. I've found some very nice wooden turn tables on needle doctor, but they all still use those cheap clear plastic dust covers, I wish there were wooden dust covers out there. Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn that doesn't exist.


There's Decksaver, but they're more aimed at stuff like djing. I'd personally love a blue turntable, but mine are black since I bought in after Stanton did the limited edition blue STR8-150's.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> so, im on a quest to make an adapter like this:
> 
> 
> I was going to buy this extension cable but im unclear it will have the right wires inside. Ive looked for some information about this online but i havent found any. Is cutting the extension cable open really the only way to find out if this will work?


Be sure your amplifier can handle the grounds from the L and R channels being shorted together, some don't like it. I think it sends my receiver into protection mode.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Streetdragon*
> 
> i think i norrowed it down to:
> Atoll DAC 100 SE (319€)
> Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100 (149€)
> Musical Fidelity V90 DAC (249€)
> 
> all new
> 
> leaning towards the Atoll.. but dont know.. you have a final conclusion?


Forget the atoll. You are paying a premium for multiple digital inputs and features you simply wont use.

I found this review for the V90 dac. Ironically it specifically mentions the dac magic
Quote:


> Verdict
> For our tastes, the V90 DAC is just a little too relaxed, but it is an enjoyable listen that never becomes tiring. If you're fine with just a USB input we prefer the insightful and exciting HRT microStreamer.
> 
> And if you want a full range of features, the Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100 is a great alternative.
> 
> Read more at https://www.whathifi.com/musical-fidelity/v90-dac/review#ghZRewPDslKhqfwH.99


The dac magic is just has a really outstanding price to performance ratio. You really have to spend a hefty sum of money in order to find something that will outperform it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> so, im on a quest to make an adapter like this:
> 
> 
> I was going to buy this extension cable but im unclear it will have the right wires inside. Ive looked for some information about this online but i havent found any. Is cutting the extension cable open really the only way to find out if this will work?
> 
> On a side note, and a little off topic, im in the market for a new record player. Currently I have a project debut carbon, I've had it for years, but I'm hoping to upgrade to something a little more adult, as my project is a bright blue color. I'm also trying to find a record player that has a solid, or non clear plastic top, I want something that doesn't constantly scream for attention, and is more subdued. I just got a nice new wooden entertainment system, and I don't feel right about leaving my bright blue (almost obnoxious) project debut carbon record player on top. Especially since theres no hiding it, with a bight clear dust cover on top, its boldly stands out when I wish it wasn't a focal point. I've found some very nice wooden turn tables on needle doctor, but they all still use those cheap clear plastic dust covers, I wish there were wooden dust covers out there. Maybe I'm looking for a unicorn that doesn't exist.


https://www.parts-express.com/mogami-w2534-neglex-quad-high-definition-microphone-signal-cable-1-ft--103-1008

Get a much of that as you want. I am gonna guess you probably want 3 feet.

https://www.parts-express.com/banana-plug-with-dual-set-screws-and-black-aluminum-shell-2-pair--091-3626

and lastly you need one of these.

https://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nj3fc6-1-4-in-line-locking-jack--092-134

Throw in some heat shrink for good measure and you are good to go.

By the way, what did you end up getting for christmas? Did the synthesis amp ever pan out?

As for a turn table........that is kind of tough.

The project carbon is actually a really good turn table for the money. You could easily upgrade the needle and the arm and really make it sound like a much more expensive table.

Plus, I am pretty sure that the project has a built in phonostage. A lot of the higher end tables require you to purchase your own phonostage separately such as this one from synthesis.



Everything I would recommend would be used/vintage.

I have had my eye on a few different turn tables for a long long time. One of them is this Empire 208 https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-EMPIRE-208-398-BELT-DRIVE-TURNTABLE-EXCELLENT-WORKING-CONDITION/122708159785?hash=item1c91f9ed29:g:nyAAAOSwr9VZvLdt

Absolutely beautiful TT. Its really cool because you can pretty much play what ever record you want. It can do 33, 45s, oversized records, micro records, and anything in between without any complicated setup.

I think what you are probably looking for though is something like the Pro-Ject 1Xpression Carbon Classic.

Its very similar to the carbon that you have, but everything is refined and improved.


----------



## Shardnax

At TJ: Is the ZPhono from Parasound any good? I was also wondering if there are any decent ADCs for <$200 or should I just not bother at that price?


----------



## Streetdragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Forget the atoll. You are paying a premium for multiple digital inputs and features you simply wont use.
> 
> I found this review for the V90 dac. Ironically it specifically mentions the dac magic
> The dac magic is just has a really outstanding price to performance ratio. You really have to spend a hefty sum of money in order to find something that will outperform it.


Thank you. bought the "Cambridge Audio DacMagic 100" in Silver to match my amp. I realy look forward to get it. the spikes of my rig in the sound are really annoying me a bit.

The price is good and it looks good. hope that the leds ar not to bright









I think a normal usb wire is good enough and i dont need a fancy golden plated expensive hyper thingy^^


----------



## jayfkay

A headphone that sounds like the T50 Mk3, but can also do low end well. Does that exist?


----------



## iamwardicus

Put on Shure 1540 alacantra leather earpads on the t50. I love those earpads.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/mogami-w2534-neglex-quad-high-definition-microphone-signal-cable-1-ft--103-1008
> 
> Get a much of that as you want. I am gonna guess you probably want 3 feet.
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/banana-plug-with-dual-set-screws-and-black-aluminum-shell-2-pair--091-3626
> 
> and lastly you need one of these.
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/neutrik-nj3fc6-1-4-in-line-locking-jack--092-134
> 
> Throw in some heat shrink for good measure and you are good to go.
> 
> By the way, what did you end up getting for christmas? Did the synthesis amp ever pan out?
> 
> As for a turn table........that is kind of tough.
> 
> The project carbon is actually a really good turn table for the money. You could easily upgrade the needle and the arm and really make it sound like a much more expensive table.
> 
> Plus, I am pretty sure that the project has a built in phonostage. A lot of the higher end tables require you to purchase your own phonostage separately such as this one from synthesis.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I would recommend would be used/vintage.
> 
> I have had my eye on a few different turn tables for a long long time. One of them is this Empire 208 https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-EMPIRE-208-398-BELT-DRIVE-TURNTABLE-EXCELLENT-WORKING-CONDITION/122708159785?hash=item1c91f9ed29:g:nyAAAOSwr9VZvLdt
> 
> Absolutely beautiful TT. Its really cool because you can pretty much play what ever record you want. It can do 33, 45s, oversized records, micro records, and anything in between without any complicated setup.
> 
> I think what you are probably looking for though is something like the Pro-Ject 1Xpression Carbon Classic.
> 
> Its very similar to the carbon that you have, but everything is refined and improved.


Well I ended up getting the synthesis nimis and a jolida glass dac, haven't had a chance to hear the nimis yet, but its a gorgeous piece of equipment. Ive been using the headphone jack on the jolida glass dac, and it sounds way better then standard onboard audio, I cant wait until I can use the amp.



I believe the extension cable I linked is already sitting under the tree, as well as some banana plugs, is it worth cutting it open to see if it will work? If it doesn't I can order the pieces you linked, or I could go ahead and order those pieces and just return the extension cable I linked. Question about soldering the in-line locking jack, it seems to only have one ground connection. Would i solder both ground wires to the same ground terminal? So one wire for left, another for right, and both ground wires to the same terminal, correct? I was going to buy a Flat Vinyl Can Opener and switch the resistor, but I haven't found one for sale anywhere. I asked for a bunch of these little soldering electric kits from amazon, gonna work on my soldering skills, hopefully ill get comfortable enough that I can start building my own kit stuff.

The Project Carbon does have a built in phono, I bought a Cambridge Audio Azur 651P Phono Preamp when I bought the record player. Overall its wonderful, I love it, but I think Im looking for something the fits better with our new entertainment system. Its a dark, real wood, slightly distressed piece of furniture, and to have a bright blue super clean record player ontop just looks a little off. Trolling needle doctor I found some beautiful wood grain turntables, ill just need to check and see which one the wife likes. I really like the vintage one you linked Tjj, I was actually considering getting an old standalone turntable, and trying to retrofit modern parts in there, but that might be a bit out of my league lol, heck I might be able to talk the guy from deja vu about making something. Im sure it will cost all my limbs, but it might be worth it. Im not really in a rush, just an idea I have noodling around in my head.

I think I'm also going to get some small bookshelf speakers, and I'll set up a little a/b switch so I can easily switch from speakers to headphones. Would be nice to have the speakers, I could move the speakers and the amp to the living room, and set them up with the record player fairly easy


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> A headphone that sounds like the T50 Mk3, but can also do low end well. Does that exist?


The T50 with a good amp







. If you're looking for bigger bass with even a good amp, though, the bigger Fostex start to come to mind. The Mahogany are the closest, but I wouldn't say any of them are necessarily spot on.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jayfkay*
> 
> A headphone that sounds like the T50 Mk3, but can also do low end well. Does that exist?


Change out the pads, seal and cup volume change the low end quite a bit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Well I ended up getting the synthesis nimis and a jolida glass dac, haven't had a chance to hear the nimis yet, but its a gorgeous piece of equipment. Ive been using the headphone jack on the jolida glass dac, and it sounds way better then standard onboard audio, I cant wait until I can use the amp.
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the extension cable I linked is already sitting under the tree, as well as some banana plugs, is it worth cutting it open to see if it will work? If it doesn't I can order the pieces you linked, or I could go ahead and order those pieces and just return the extension cable I linked. Question about soldering the in-line locking jack, it seems to only have one ground connection. Would i solder both ground wires to the same ground terminal? So one wire for left, another for right, and both ground wires to the same terminal, correct? I was going to buy a Flat Vinyl Can Opener and switch the resistor, but I haven't found one for sale anywhere. I asked for a bunch of these little soldering electric kits from amazon, gonna work on my soldering skills, hopefully ill get comfortable enough that I can start building my own kit stuff.
> 
> The Project Carbon does have a built in phono, I bought a Cambridge Audio Azur 651P Phono Preamp when I bought the record player. Overall its wonderful, I love it, but I think Im looking for something the fits better with our new entertainment system. Its a dark, real wood, slightly distressed piece of furniture, and to have a bright blue super clean record player ontop just looks a little off. Trolling needle doctor I found some beautiful wood grain turntables, ill just need to check and see which one the wife likes. I really like the vintage one you linked Tjj, I was actually considering getting an old standalone turntable, and trying to retrofit modern parts in there, but that might be a bit out of my league lol, heck I might be able to talk the guy from deja vu about making something. Im sure it will cost all my limbs, but it might be worth it. Im not really in a rush, just an idea I have noodling around in my head.
> 
> I think I'm also going to get some small bookshelf speakers, and I'll set up a little a/b switch so I can easily switch from speakers to headphones. Would be nice to have the speakers, I could move the speakers and the amp to the living room, and set them up with the record player fairly easy


Niiiiiiice. Yeah the jolida headphone jack is not even an amp. Its just running off the output stage of the dac. So you are going to be getting a whole new world of performance when you figure out your amp.

The extension you linked would work, but it wouldn't work well. You will get 2 internal cables and then a shielding wire that will act as ground. This will introduce some capacitance to the cable and we don't want that. You would be better off returning that cable and building your own. And if you already have the banana plugs, just check guitar center for the mogami cable. They usually have some bulk cable in stock.

And yes, the two negative amp wires will go to the same ground terminal on the jack.

As for turn tables, here is the deal. The only thing that matters when it comes to buying a TT is the motor, and the chassis ability to isolate vibration. Everything else is almost intended to be replaced.

A lot of DIYers like these AR turn tables. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AR-XA-turntable-restored/222762304415?hash=item33ddab039f:g:zTQAAOSw-olaOrNe

You can easily replace and upgrade every part. The issue becomes that you end up spending just as much as you would buying a high end project table.

My issue with turn tables is that reel to reel tape decks sound almost unilaterally better. For 600 bucks, you can get a really high quality Otari 5050 and be the king of recording quality. You can also get an external tape preamp and just be unsurpassed in sound quality.

The only thing I like about turn tables is that you still get a better audio experience than digital, but its less of a hassle to use. And to be honest, a lot of modern artists will produce their music on vinyl and they will almost certainly never see tape.

For those reasons, I would honestly get something like the empire 208 and really only upgrade the arm and cartridge and try to keep the whole project below 700 bucks. Preferably lower than 500 bucks. In your case, you can probably swap over your project arm and cartridge to the empire and have a pretty good setup.

Then I would spend the big money on a Reel to Reel for the albums that I listen to on repeat.


----------



## Leopanda

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Halo_003

I am considering purchasing a Schiit Loki to use with my Jotunheim, have any of you guys used it? If so, is it worth it in your opinion?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> While this is true, I do feel like his reviews are wayyyyy more honest. The problem I have with innerfidelity is that everything he reviews he says is "good" in some way or another. Its very rare for him to give a negative review. If something sounds clinical and boring, he will say its neutral. If something is really bassy, he will say its warm. If something is really bright, he will say it has a lot of sparkle. And he always points out the redeeming qualities of a headphone if they are there.
> 
> The only headphone that I have ever seen him give a purely negative review of was the ultrasone edition 10 headphones.
> 
> And just to be clear, I don't think that Tyll is giving positive reviews for free stuff or anything like that. He is being very honest, and he is giving very thought out reviews.
> 
> I am struggling to find the right words. I want to say that he sugar coats the negative aspects, but that isn't true. He is so diplomatic in the way he criticizes a headphone that it really doesn't seem like a critique at all.


I do agree. When I was doing comparison shopping for a flagship set, it was actually Z's review of the LCD-X that sold me on trying it out, and I ultimately kept it. InnerFidelity is hard to use as a good comparison source because there's never any real negatives on most sets. Z doesn't go into as many of the specs and get super detailed with some of the audiophile terms, but I can appreciate it regardless. I can go look up the specs while I get a real impression of how something sounds by playing his video on the other screen and hearing his impressions. Of course it comes down to taste, but Z's strike me as more casual and relatable.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> I am considering purchasing a Schiit Loki to use with my Jotunheim, have any of you guys used it? If so, is it worth it in your opinion?


No.

The schiit loki is for people who do a lot of listening with tons of gear on different systems.

In basic terms, you need to be messing with your EQ settings so much that it is actually quicker and less fatiguing to use a physical knob than using a digital EQ setting.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Niiiiiiice. Yeah the jolida headphone jack is not even an amp. Its just running off the output stage of the dac. So you are going to be getting a whole new world of performance when you figure out your amp.
> 
> The extension you linked would work, but it wouldn't work well. You will get 2 internal cables and then a shielding wire that will act as ground. This will introduce some capacitance to the cable and we don't want that. You would be better off returning that cable and building your own. And if you already have the banana plugs, just check guitar center for the mogami cable. They usually have some bulk cable in stock.
> 
> And yes, the two negative amp wires will go to the same ground terminal on the jack.
> 
> As for turn tables, here is the deal. The only thing that matters when it comes to buying a TT is the motor, and the chassis ability to isolate vibration. Everything else is almost intended to be replaced.
> 
> A lot of DIYers like these AR turn tables. https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AR-XA-turntable-restored/222762304415?hash=item33ddab039f:g:zTQAAOSw-olaOrNe
> 
> You can easily replace and upgrade every part. The issue becomes that you end up spending just as much as you would buying a high end project table.
> 
> My issue with turn tables is that reel to reel tape decks sound almost unilaterally better. For 600 bucks, you can get a really high quality Otari 5050 and be the king of recording quality. You can also get an external tape preamp and just be unsurpassed in sound quality.
> 
> The only thing I like about turn tables is that you still get a better audio experience than digital, but its less of a hassle to use. And to be honest, a lot of modern artists will produce their music on vinyl and they will almost certainly never see tape.
> 
> For those reasons, I would honestly get something like the empire 208 and really only upgrade the arm and cartridge and try to keep the whole project below 700 bucks. Preferably lower than 500 bucks. In your case, you can probably swap over your project arm and cartridge to the empire and have a pretty good setup.
> 
> Then I would spend the big money on a Reel to Reel for the albums that I listen to on repeat.


I went ahead and ordered the cables you linked, won't be here until tomorrow. I'll keep the extension cable, not bad to have around. Good thing I ordered more banana plugs, I asked for 90 degree ones for Christmas but my wife didn't order them because they were going to take forever to come in. I got a pair of hd600's yesterday. They spent the night on a stack of books because those things have a lot of clamp to them. I know I have a fat head, but damn, they are down right uncomfortable. Hopefully the books will break them in nicely. I've got a lot of work to do the next few days. My x299 dark board arrives today, and I need to switch out my ek reservoir, because I got a new ek rgb reservoir yesterday. Can't wait to get everything set up

I have been checking our reel to reel stuff, the players look awesome, would really like one for the office. The music is soo damn expensive though lol. Thing I like about records is like you mentioned, new music and records are still being produced, so the prices are more reasonable. Reel to reel is super cool, but maybe too deep for me lol


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> I went ahead and ordered the cables you linked, won't be here until tomorrow. I'll keep the extension cable, not bad to have around. Good thing I ordered more banana plugs, I asked for 90 degree ones for Christmas but my wife didn't order them because they were going to take forever to come in. I got a pair of hd600's yesterday. They spent the night on a stack of books because those things have a lot of clamp to them. I know I have a fat head, but damn, they are down right uncomfortable. Hopefully the books will break them in nicely. I've got a lot of work to do the next few days. My x299 dark board arrives today, and I need to switch out my ek reservoir, because I got a new ek rgb reservoir yesterday. Can't wait to get everything set up
> 
> I have been checking our reel to reel stuff, the players look awesome, would really like one for the office. The music is soo damn expensive though lol. Thing I like about records is like you mentioned, new music and records are still being produced, so the prices are more reasonable. Reel to reel is super cool, but maybe too deep for me lol


Yeah, and tbh, there is so much more to consider.

Records have mono bass below ~100hz which gives music a much meatier sound. However every time you play a record, you are damaging it.

Reel to reel tapes are usually first or second order direct copies of the master tapes. You are getting as close as possible to what the original music sounds like, and when since taps don't degrade in the same way that vinyl does, what ever you get is most likely going to be in really good shape for listening.

Records will always have a hiss and a pop here and there unless you spend $$$$$, reel to reel is perfectly clear at any price.

I go back and forth and back and forth. It never ends. .


----------



## Nenkitsune

My gf got me a pair of Audio Technica ATH-Pro500mk2 for xmas. Couldn't be happier. I'm replacing an absolutely trashed pair of ATH-Pro5v's that I've had for 8 years. They were in "ok" condition till they got stepped on last year and busted the brackets that hold the cans. One side is duct taped heavily lol.

Here's to hoping I get another 8 years out of this pair. They sound pretty good but I actually had to do a 4db cut to the 250-500hz bands cause it was a bit muddy. They definitely sound better than my old set.

The old set


The new set (in a lovely deep red)


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, and tbh, there is so much more to consider.
> 
> Records have mono bass below ~100hz which gives music a much meatier sound. However every time you play a record, you are damaging it.
> 
> Reel to reel tapes are usually first or second order direct copies of the master tapes. You are getting as close as possible to what the original music sounds like, and when since taps don't degrade in the same way that vinyl does, what ever you get is most likely going to be in really good shape for listening.
> 
> Records will always have a hiss and a pop here and there unless you spend $$$$$, reel to reel is perfectly clear at any price.
> 
> I go back and forth and back and forth. It never ends. .


Where does one even buy reel tapes, how awful are prices, and how's the selection though? There's a TR-3000 available locally with some tapes and a Pioneer T-6600 but I don't think I need another rabbit hole to go down







.

Any thoughts on Parasound's phono stage and do you know of any cheap, decent, ADCs? My Essence ST uses a single Cirrus-Logic CS5381.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Where does one even buy reel tapes, how awful are prices, and how's the selection though? There's a TR-3000 available locally with some tapes and a Pioneer T-6600 but I don't think I need another rabbit hole to go down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Any thoughts on Parasound's phono stage and do you know of any cheap, decent, ADCs? My Essence ST uses a single Cirrus-Logic CS5381.


It all depends on what you are looking for.

First things first. I don't buy any analog media that was not produced in analog. Its pretty pointless to buy digitally produced music on a record or tape because they would have to use some sort of DAC which puts more crap in between you and the music.

99% of the music I would want on tape is all on ebay. Depending on the quality and the popularity, it can range from 30 to 300. The really expensive tape is usually the crazy 30in/s tape that is used in mastering studios though and not all r2r players can handle that stuff. So GENERALLY speaking you are looking at 75 to 150 for a mint album.

The other key is to not get anything less than a 10 inch 15in/s album on 1/2inch tape. Everything less than that is pointless.

As for the phonostage, meh. I don't know a whole lot about phonostages because there is wayyyyyyyy too much variance. I can't objectively or even subjectively listen to phonostages because the record players needle, arm, wire, and so on all play a huge part and they are almost always in flux when you go to a audio shop. Sooooooo yeah.

And lastly, no I don't know of any cheap ADCs. The only ADC I know of it one made by altec and its vintage, rare, and costs as much as a boat.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> My gf got me a pair of Audio Technica ATH-Pro500mk2 for xmas. Couldn't be happier. I'm replacing an absolutely trashed pair of ATH-Pro5v's that I've had for 8 years. They were in "ok" condition till they got stepped on last year and busted the brackets that hold the cans. One side is duct taped heavily lol.
> 
> Here's to hoping I get another 8 years out of this pair. They sound pretty good but I actually had to do a 4db cut to the 250-500hz bands cause it was a bit muddy. They definitely sound better than my old set.
> 
> The old set
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new set (in a lovely deep red)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That old pair has definitely seen better days








.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> My gf got me a pair of Audio Technica ATH-Pro500mk2 for xmas. Couldn't be happier. I'm replacing an absolutely trashed pair of ATH-Pro5v's that I've had for 8 years. They were in "ok" condition till they got stepped on last year and busted the brackets that hold the cans. One side is duct taped heavily lol.
> 
> Here's to hoping I get another 8 years out of this pair. They sound pretty good but I actually had to do a 4db cut to the 250-500hz bands cause it was a bit muddy. They definitely sound better than my old set.
> 
> The old set
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new set (in a lovely deep red)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That old pair has definitely seen better days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

You're tellin me. I used it every day for the past 8 years. For a chunk of it I was usin them at work (probably 4 or 5 years)

Picked up a Big Blue Bluetooth amp today. should be in by saturday. Will be interesting to see how well it works. Found a few topics about it and apparently it has the same dac chip as the Fiio E10k. For 25ish bucks if it even does a halfway decent job it'll be money well spent.


----------



## Streetdragon

Got my DacMagic 100 i can hear new stuff in my tracks^^ realy like it so far and i didnt thought that it is so smal









Not the size...


----------



## killeraxemannic

Anyone have any gaming experience with the Audio Technica ATH-MSR7 or have a stellar closed back headphone to recommend? I am thinking about picking up a pair for lan events and laptop use at a local gaming hangout spot I take my laptop to frequently. Gotta be closed back because there is lots of background noise. On another note how well does the mic work on the MSR7? I wasn't able to find any comments about it. My new laptop has a single 3.5 jack with mic and headphone combined like a phone so I was thinking the mic on the MSR7 should work. There's also the Oppo PM3 but those are a bit more than I want to play and there is not much out there about them as far as gaming performance and soundstage.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Superlux has finally released the HD-688 headphones. Shipping seems to start on 5th of January.
The HD-687 was released some time ago already.

The review of the HD688 prototype was extremely promising.


----------



## Simmons572

My brother uses my DT 770s with a modmic for one of my computers, and that does a pretty good job at noise dampening/reduction. When he's playing PUBG, he can't really hear anything else around him lol


----------



## pez

Good isolation alone at a LAN will be half of the battle of hearing people around you. I If you're looking to stay in a really low budget range, the HyperX Cloud Cores can be had for relatively cheap, provide decent soundstage, a detachable mic. Not to mention they're built like a tank.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> Good isolation alone at a LAN will be half of the battle of hearing people around you. I If you're looking to stay in a really low budget range, the HyperX Cloud Cores can be had for relatively cheap, provide decent soundstage, a detachable mic. Not to mention they're built like a tank.


Not looking for budget. Looking to spend $150+ and get something really nice that I will be happy with. I have gone down the road of "gaming headsets" and have tried almost all of them and returned most of them including the HyperX cloud and Cloud Revolver. The Arctis 3 was the best of the bunch but still not very good.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Not looking for budget. Looking to spend $150+ and get something really nice that I will be happy with. I have gone down the road of "gaming headsets" and have tried almost all of them and returned most of them including the HyperX cloud and Cloud Revolver. The Arctis 3 was the best of the bunch but still not very good.


Yeah, but the issue is that its a lan. Stuff happens, things get broken, stolen, or messed up in unforeseeable ways.

Personally, I would go for audio technica M40x headphones. They are great quality, they isolate well, but they are also cheap enough where you won't be too upset if they get destroyed or stolen.

Another thought might be some higher end IEMs with detachable cables. They are great for isolation, but they nice thing is that the only part that is most likely going to get messed up is the cables, and those are replaceable.

And no one is going to steal IEMs that are covered in your earwax.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but the issue is that its a lan. Stuff happens, things get broken, stolen, or messed up in unforeseeable ways.
> 
> Personally, I would go for audio technica M40x headphones. They are great quality, they isolate well, but they are also cheap enough where you won't be too upset if they get destroyed or stolen.
> 
> Another thought might be some higher end IEMs with detachable cables. They are great for isolation, but they nice thing is that the only part that is most likely going to get messed up is the cables, and those are replaceable.
> 
> And no one is going to steal IEMs that are covered in your earwax.


That's a good point. Never even thought about that. The MSR7's are only $169 right now though and have replaceable cables. I'm willing to spend the extra cash if they are that much better. I haven't had anything broken or stolen yet so I'm not too worried about it but its definitely something to consider. The place I have been going to game is set up more like a coffee shop than a lan event and has cameras. My wife works there and I set up the cameras and have access to them so if anything gets stolen I would for sure know who did it. I have heard that the M40 and M50 have a pretty V shaped sound and the MSR7 are much flatter with cleaner and more forward highs and mids... Figured that would be better for gaming than the M40/50s


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> That's a good point. Never even thought about that. The MSR7's are only $169 right now though and have replaceable cables. I'm willing to spend the extra cash if they are that much better. I haven't had anything broken or stolen yet so I'm not too worried about it but its definitely something to consider. The place I have been going to game is set up more like a coffee shop than a lan event and has cameras. My wife works there and I set up the cameras and have access to them so if anything gets stolen I would for sure know who did it. I have heard that the M40 and M50 have a pretty V shaped sound and the MSR7 are much flatter with cleaner and more forward highs and mids... Figured that would be better for gaming than the M40/50s


Well gaming audio depends a lot on what you like to play. I used to play a lot of FPS games, and I honestly couldn't care less about audio quality. Hell I didn't even care about positional audio. I just wanted to be able to hear auditory queues. 99 times out of 100, cheap skull candy ear buds worked just as well as thousand dollar headphones.

I haven't had any experience with the MSR7 headphones, and they could very well sound better, but I know the audio technica headphones are pretty robust and will take a beating before they have issues.

If you are setting up shop in a coffee-ish type shop vs a large auditorium, then you may also want to consider the beyerdynamic dt-770s.

Super comfy, built like a tank, sound pretty decent. They catch is that they don't isolate like ear muffs would. So its not an ideal pair for large scale lans, but for small scale lan parties, they will work juuuuust fine.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Well gaming audio depends a lot on what you like to play. I used to play a lot of FPS games, and I honestly couldn't care less about audio quality. Hell I didn't even care about positional audio. I just wanted to be able to hear auditory queues. 99 times out of 100, cheap skull candy ear buds worked just as well as thousand dollar headphones.
> 
> I haven't had any experience with the MSR7 headphones, and they could very well sound better, but I know the audio technica headphones are pretty robust and will take a beating before they have issues.
> 
> If you are setting up shop in a coffee-ish type shop vs a large auditorium, then you may also want to consider the beyerdynamic dt-770s.
> 
> Super comfy, built like a tank, sound pretty decent. They catch is that they don't isolate like ear muffs would. So its not an ideal pair for large scale lans, but for small scale lan parties, they will work juuuuust fine.


The low ohm DT770s were on my list but I ultimately decided against them because they really aren't all that portable or packable. I would most likely want something that folds flat for transport in a backpack. I have a buddy that brings his to the lan fest I attend every year. They were definitely comfy and seemed to sound pretty good but I didn't give them a long listen.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

How about AKG K553?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> How about AKG K553?


Yeah definitely interested in those. They seem really huge though and I have read that they don't provide a whole lot of isolation. They also don't have a detachable cable and the stock one is 10 feet so that might be annoying to deal with. Ideally I was hoping for something that I can add the vmoda boom mic pro to. That seems like the easiest solution if an in line mic turns out to not be good enough on whatever I end up with.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Yeah definitely interested in those. They seem really huge though and I have read that they don't provide a whole lot of isolation. They also don't have a detachable cable and the stock one is 10 feet so that might be annoying to deal with. Ideally I was hoping for something that I can add the vmoda boom mic pro to. That seems like the easiest solution if an in line mic turns out to not be good enough on whatever I end up with.


How about AKG K545 then? IMO, the K553's sound better as the K545 are the more "fun" version and it also has smaller cups and a removable cable.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The headphone holders/mounts I'd ordered from Aliexpress finally arrived, not bad quality and build. I had to bend the ends/tips a little more (they weren't steep enough) to prevent the headphones from sliding off should I accidentally nudge or knock against my headphone rack.


I then mount these holders onto the bottom tier of my rack, it can now hold 15 cans in all......just right as these are about all the full-sized cans I have. Pic was taken in my spare room so pardon the mess, I'd be moving to a new but dinky apartment in a few months, so this will have to do for now.


----------



## Rollergold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The headphone holders/mounts I'd ordered from Aliexpress finally arrived, not bad quality and build. I had to bend the ends/tips a little more (they weren't steep enough) to prevent the headphones from sliding off should I accidentally nudge or knock against my headphone rack.
> 
> 
> I then mount these holders onto the bottom tier of my rack, it can now hold 15 cans in all......just right as these are about all the full-sized cans I have. Pic was taken in my spare room so pardon the mess, I'd be moving to a new but dinky apartment in a few months, so this will have to do for now.


Now that's quite the rack of cans you got there o.o

On a more down to earth budget got a ModMic 5.0 for Christmas. Can finally retire the A40's and Run the HD6XX full time


----------



## PowerK

Happy new year folks!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The headphone holders/mounts I'd ordered from Aliexpress finally arrived, not bad quality and build. I had to bend the ends/tips a little more (they weren't steep enough) to prevent the headphones from sliding off should I accidentally nudge or knock against my headphone rack.
> 
> 
> I then mount these holders onto the bottom tier of my rack, it can now hold 15 cans in all......just right as these are about all the full-sized cans I have. Pic was taken in my spare room so pardon the mess, I'd be moving to a new but dinky apartment in a few months, so this will have to do for now.


I like how half of those headphones make the other half completely irrelevant.

Honestly the HE-1000s and the Denon D5K (7K?) is pretty much all you need. Sell everything else and go for some HE-60s


----------



## Nenkitsune

For 27 bucks this little bluetooth dac/amp has impressed the hell out of me.


----------



## levontraut

I have the AKG K550 and the Pioneer DJ 2000 mk2 and was using the on-board sound card.
The sound was very tinny and I was wanting an amp for sometime now to power them.
So i bought a Pioneer VSX-932 and WOW the difference it makes.
I have connected a HDMI cable from the on-board to the HDMI in on the amp.
I am pretty much still running stock configuration on the amp.

Below are pics of my setup in my man cave.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Yeah, but the issue is that its a lan. Stuff happens, things get broken, stolen, or messed up in unforeseeable ways.
> 
> Personally, I would go for audio technica M40x headphones. They are great quality, they isolate well, but they are also cheap enough where you won't be too upset if they get destroyed or stolen.
> 
> Another thought might be some higher end IEMs with detachable cables. They are great for isolation, but they nice thing is that the only part that is most likely going to get messed up is the cables, and those are replaceable.
> 
> And no one is going to steal IEMs that are covered in your earwax.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Not looking for budget. Looking to spend $150+ and get something really nice that I will be happy with. I have gone down the road of "gaming headsets" and have tried almost all of them and returned most of them including the HyperX cloud and Cloud Revolver. The Arctis 3 was the best of the bunch but still not very good.


Yeah, this is more what I was going for. It's a LAN so you have to worry about the nicer stuff looking 'desirable' or if that's not the case, durability at least. I love spending money on nice things as much as the other person, but I'd sooner take my secondary rig over my main rig if I was going to a LAN based on those principles alone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> The headphone holders/mounts I'd ordered from Aliexpress finally arrived, not bad quality and build. I had to bend the ends/tips a little more (they weren't steep enough) to prevent the headphones from sliding off should I accidentally nudge or knock against my headphone rack.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then mount these holders onto the bottom tier of my rack, it can now hold 15 cans in all......just right as these are about all the full-sized cans I have. Pic was taken in my spare room so pardon the mess, I'd be moving to a new but dinky apartment in a few months, so this will have to do for now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's rack that's worth racks







.=


----------



## killeraxemannic

I went ahead with the Audio Technica ATH-MSR7 and wanted to give you guys a mini review.

Comfort: For me with a little band stretching they are 100% comfortable meaning that I can wear them for extended periods of time, No hot spots on the top of my head like some complained about but I am not sensitive to that anyways. Clamping force is a bit tight at first but I let them burn in clamped to my PC case overnight and they are now perfect. Just takes a little break in. Pads are good and squishy. Feel like fake leather and are deep enough that my ears don't touch anything inside.

Build: Build quality is very good. I don't want to say I am disappointed in it because I am not but it's not quite what I was expecting. They are definitely mostly plastic and the earcups are painted plastic and the Y part of the hinges is also plastic. To me they feel about as high of quality as you can get for a mostly plastic headphone. They are also quite a bit lighter than I was expecting them to be. The cables that come with are pretty nice but will need some break in to stay straight and not try to curl up. I started using the short wire with the mic and it wanted to go back into loops for quite some time until I kept straightening it frequently. Now it's more or less straight but should get better over time. The first few sessions with them were annoying though because the cable would coil up every time I moved forward.

Isolation: Isolation on these is pretty good and it's one of the things I was looking for in a sealed headphone. The pads form a seal around your ears and these are probably about as good as you are going to get isolation wise with a non noise canceling headphone. I took them to the gaming hangout place I mainly got them for last night and had no trouble playing games with all the noise around and the music playing. The inline mic however has trouble picking up your voice if you are in a noisy environment so I ordered a Vmoda Boom Mic Pro for them which has been verified to fit. If you are gaming with them I would definitely get a boom mic pro or a modmic.

Sound: The sound quality of these is very good but not for everyone. It plays well to my preferences so I am very satisfied. These headphones hold the line of neutral about as close as anything I have ever heard without sounding thin. My best summary of the sound is straight neutral with forward upper mids and very slightly rolled off highs at the very top. Bass is present and is tight, controlled and punchy but not overstated or bumped in any way. They also do play down to sub bass. With the mids being forward the highs are rolled off at the top to prevent sibilance which they do slightly flirt with on some songs. They are quite detailed and definitely very resolving. I am able to hear all subtleties in music and can pick out individual instruments and sounds with ease however when you do this as with most headphones in this price range you do find that some specific things don't quite sound right. Yes I can hear the triangle being tapped but does it sound like one IRL? Not quite. Still good though. I feel like that's giving them an un fair comparison to my planars anyways.

Gaming sound: Gaming was a big reason why I bought these and interestingly enough they are tuned with a similar curve to some gaming headsets I have tried. For gaming you want the upper mids to be forward so that you can hear voice coms and footsteps well and these do exactly that. They bring out the sounds that you need to hear and quite accurately position them. They don't have a huge soundstage but it's big enough and the placement is excellent. With virtual surround and virtual surround demos they provide a quite convincing experience and don't loose their direction any way around your head. In fact I am pretty sure I won a clutch 1v3 Rainbow Six Siege round last night solely because I was laying down on the objective and could tell where all of the remaining attackers were based on their footsteps and noises. I was able to pick them off one by one as they peeked on my position and that was even with all the background noise and background music in the gaming hangout place. I would say however though with their average sized soundstage they are much better at L R C RL RR positioning than depth. You can absolutely tell the direction that someone is in but the depth of how far away they are is a bit more of a guess. That's IMO the best thing to trade off though as lots of headphones will loose sound direction if the sound comes from a specific spot. For example the sennheiser Game Zero's have a nasty sound blind spot between FL, FR and L R.

Conclusion: If you want a closed back set of headphones that is comfortable, portable, and good for gaming and like a neutral sound signature these are most likely for you. If you like a warm sound or tons of bass, or are sensitive to sibilance or a slightly brighter sound signature I would look elsewhere.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Im returning the hd600's I got for christmas. I saw the paint scheme online, didn't really like it but I figured it would look better in person. Upon first opening the box, I was rather disappointed. The paint job just looked cheap. Like some college art majors ****ty attempt at pollocking his headphones. I thought they would grow on me, but every time I see them, I hate them even more. These were truly the most uncomfortable headphones ive even put on my head. The pressure was offensive. The headphones spent several days on a pile of books thicker then my head, in an attempt to break them in. It work to an extent, but after a day or two off the book, they still felt fatiguing after a short time. The stock cables are pretty sad, I hated how thin they were, hated the red/black connectors. I ordered a hd650 as well which I liked much better. The sound I felt was a bit flat, just nothing exciting about it, I expected more from $300 headphones. When compared to my 12+ year old hd555's which cost ~$200 at the time, the hd600's feel cheap, uncomfortable and boring. I really felt like the hd650 cables made them sound better, like it gave them more life. Overall I was not happy with them. I was just expecting more. Not trying to rile people up, if people love their hd600's then more power to them, to each their own, but there not for me.

So I'm on the hunt for a replacement.

I would consider the hd650's because cosmetically I like them. Maybe the new 660s

Ive been researching the hd700's. I love the looks, love the cable. They get mixed reviews about sound, but from what ive read, I might like them, especially reading how people describe them in comparison to the hd600's and 650's. People rave about how comfortable they are, and after my hd600 experience, I find this to be super important to me. Some complain the clamp is so minimal they feel like they might fall off if they look down, thats awesome. My hd555's are like that, and I love it. I can easily wear one headphone and leave the other behind my hear, and they are still extremely comfortable.

How do people feel about the hifiman he-560's? They are on sale for $499 right now, onsale from $899, Im looking up some reviews right now.

Heck, I'm considering ordering both the hd700's, he-560's, and the hd660s/650. Ill trying them out, and sending back whatever I don't want


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Im returning the hd600's I got for christmas. I saw the paint scheme online, didn't really like it but I figured it would look better in person. Upon first opening the box, I was rather disappointed. The paint job just looked cheap. Like some college art majors ****ty attempt at pollocking his headphones. I thought they would grow on me, but every time I see them, I hate them even more. These were truly the most uncomfortable headphones ive even put on my head. The pressure was offensive. The headphones spent several days on a pile of books thicker then my head, in an attempt to break them in. It work to an extent, but after a day or two off the book, they still felt fatiguing after a short time. The stock cables are pretty sad, I hated how thin they were, hated the red/black connectors. I ordered a hd650 as well which I liked much better. The sound I felt was a bit flat, just nothing exciting about it, I expected more from $300 headphones. When compared to my 12+ year old hd555's which cost ~$200 at the time, the hd600's feel cheap, uncomfortable and boring. I really felt like the hd650 cables made them sound better, like it gave them more life. Overall I was not happy with them. I was just expecting more. Not trying to rile people up, if people love their hd600's then more power to them, to each their own, but there not for me.
> 
> So I'm on the hunt for a replacement.
> 
> I would consider the hd650's because cosmetically I like them. Maybe the new 660s
> 
> Ive been researching the hd700's. I love the looks, love the cable. They get mixed reviews about sound, but from what ive read, I might like them, especially reading how people describe them in comparison to the hd600's and 650's. People rave about how comfortable they are, and after my hd600 experience, I find this to be super important to me. Some complain the clamp is so minimal they feel like they might fall off if they look down, thats awesome. My hd555's are like that, and I love it. I can easily wear one headphone and leave the other behind my hear, and they are still extremely comfortable.
> 
> How do people feel about the hifiman he-560's? They are on sale for $499 right now, onsale from $899, Im looking up some reviews right now.
> 
> Heck, I'm considering ordering both the hd700's, he-560's, and the hd660s/650. Ill trying them out, and sending back whatever I don't want


The irony is that thats basically the point of the HD600s.

Most headphones do something that makes the sound wrong in one way or another. The HD600s sound good across the board. If you go to a head-fi meet or you buy the HD700s or something you will gain a lot more appreciation for them.

The HE-560s sound flat (the original HE-500s sound fantastic and then they killed them to make this POS), the HD700s sound thin, the HD650s sound dark, the HD800s are laughable.

The only headphones I would buy over the HD600s that is new and available would either be the LCD2 classics which are on sale for 600 down from 900, and the hifiman HE-1000 which are some where in the neighborhood of 2K.

The LCD2C is what really has my interest. I haven't heard these yet because they are pretty darn new, but I absolutely love the original non-fazored LCD2s and these test very similar to the non fazored ones, but with less distortion because they are using a thinner diaphragm. So I feel safe recommending them.

These would also do a lot better on your amp. The max power rating for your HD600s is a few hundred milliwatts on paper, but is probably closer to 1 watt. The LCD-2 has a max power rating of 15 watts because they are planar magnetic.


----------



## Gobstoppable

checking out the lcd2c. Really like the look, ive always like the look of the audeze. reading about the crackling/popping thing is kinda odd. some people even refer to having to put them on, and take them off properly. audeze does have a good warranty program from what I'm reading though. the $600 dollar price tag is temporary right?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> checking out the lcd2c. Really like the look, ive always like the look of the audeze. reading about the crackling/popping thing is kinda odd. some people even refer to having to put them on, and take them off properly. audeze does have a good warranty program from what I'm reading though. the $600 dollar price tag is temporary right?


I did a quick google search about the crackling sound, and the only things I am seeing are cases where they can't seem to isolate whether the issue is with the headphones or the amp.

Do you have a link to something more specific?

And yeah, the price is temporary.


----------



## Gobstoppable

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audeze-lcd-2c-classic-2017-impressions-thread.862174/page-95
Post 1414,that was the first post I read about it, I'm going backwards and I've read a few people mention it.

Also in this thread. I started on page 1, went to the end and was working my way back.
http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/audeze-lcd2c-measurements-and-impressions.5556/page-9
2nd post down, theiceman93

Not ruling them out, just investigating


----------



## cainy1991

Hey guys, Long story short I dropped my amp... (and a whole bunch of other stuff off the end of my desk)

Need to get something quick, somewhere around the $100 mark.

Anyone suggest something other than the Fiio e10k?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/audeze-lcd-2c-classic-2017-impressions-thread.862174/page-95
> Post 1414,that was the first post I read about it, I'm going backwards and I've read a few people mention it.
> 
> Also in this thread. I started on page 1, went to the end and was working my way back.
> http://www.superbestaudiofriends.org/index.php?threads/audeze-lcd2c-measurements-and-impressions.5556/page-9
> 2nd post down, theiceman93
> 
> Not ruling them out, just investigating


This seems to be an issue with driver flex. People only seem to be getting these issues if there is some type of pressure being exerted on the cups.

I would go visit a local audeze dealer and go check them out. http://www.audeze.com/dealers/United%20States/Maryland

These places might have other headphones to give you more ideas on what to buy too.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Those LCD-2 Classics are tempting to say the least....

...As is.... THEY HAVE A MICROPHONE NOW?!?!?!?!!?! Pity it's so hard to find recordings of it... Looks neat as all sin though!

....Additionally, speaking of sin.... I'm listening to a Soundcloud stream... No pro, no Go+, not even using a ripper to listen to downloaded mp3.... Just the stream. On HD 600's through my NFB-11.

Such a great way to end an annoying day at work... Hardcore Italia Podcast #90, Mixed by The Melodyst ....Heads up for the faint of heart, if you Google that *it's gabber*. Yes, I'm listening to gabber... ON SENNHEISERS







Not as thumpy as my K712's or especially the M50X's, but you could say this is my way of enjoying watching the world burn or something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Those LCD-2 Classics are tempting to say the least....
> 
> ...As is.... THEY HAVE A MICROPHONE NOW?!?!?!?!!?! Pity it's so hard to find recordings of it... Looks neat as all sin though!
> 
> ....Additionally, speaking of sin.... I'm listening to a Soundcloud stream... No pro, no Go+, not even using a ripper to listen to downloaded mp3.... Just the stream. On HD 600's through my NFB-11.
> 
> Such a great way to end an annoying day at work... Hardcore Italia Podcast #90, Mixed by The Melodyst ....Heads up for the faint of heart, if you Google that *it's gabber*. Yes, I'm listening to gabber... ON SENNHEISERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not as thumpy as my K712's or especially the M50X's, but you could say this is my way of enjoying watching the world burn or something.
> 
> ...Okay, day at work wasn't that bad but let's also call it a way of saying "GOOD RIDDANCE" to the hell that was the last two weeks, and being sooooooo thankful for finally actually being able to just relax and put a pair of headphones on for an extended amount of time. Spent more time at the hospital taking care of my husband the past two weeks then I've spent at work for the entirety of December, and blech, had to deal with Tim Hortons coffee too.... For several days in a row >.<


I saw that. IDK what to think. My hypothisis is that it is better than a dynamic mic, but probably darker than condenser.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I saw that. IDK what to think. My hypothisis is that it is better than a dynamic mic, but probably darker than condenser.


I'm curious, but at that price I can get the two boom arms AND the two additional Rode microphones I want (ProCaster for djing, and NT1 kit for voice overs) alongside shockmounts.... Or a nice AKG C414, or some of those ones that look like trash cans but apparently are epic...

And for the price of the triple one? Sorry Audeze, I'd sooner go for something like the top tier Audio Technica AT5040... Not the same thing, but same price and I don't do surround audio, so.... ^_^;;;


----------



## cainy1991

^ The procaster is nothing short of amazing for the price!

Mate got one as a temp replacement while his SM7 was in for a warranty repair.

He ended up keeping it as he preferred it in the end(after complaining at the start -_-)

Though that is for metal vocals, it works pretty darn well in a clean situation also.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> ^ The procaster is nothing short of amazing for the price!
> 
> Mate got one as a temp replacement while his SM7 was in for a warranty repair.
> 
> He ended up keeping it as he preferred it in the end(after complaining at the start -_-)
> 
> Though that is for metal vocals, it works pretty darn well in a clean situation also.


Glad to hear! I'm mainly contemplating it because I suspect it would ignore the banshee screech of a Native Instruments Traktor Scratch Pro Control Record v2 a lot better than an NT1, or my current NT-USB... 2kHz control tones are great for control, but in a quiet living room... Yeaaaaaaah, it's noticeable when you take the headphones off. Sure, I could go with the "ye olde "bombproof" standard" of the SM58, but I'd rather have a classier microphone, plus I don't plan on constantly dropping it...

I was also contemplating the ProCaster simply because of it's different tone, and I've always had a thing for broadcast style mics. ^_^


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I'm curious, but at that price I can get the two boom arms AND the two additional Rode microphones I want (ProCaster for djing, and NT1 kit for voice overs) alongside shockmounts.... Or a nice AKG C414, or some of those ones that look like trash cans but apparently are epic...
> 
> And for the price of the triple one? Sorry Audeze, I'd sooner go for something like the top tier Audio Technica AT5040... Not the same thing, but same price and I don't do surround audio, so.... ^_^;;;


Yeahhhh, I am hoping they make a simple studio mic and cut out the surround sound crap.


----------



## Alex132

Finally got my RHA MA750 earphones. They've very nice and detailed, a bit of a weird fit but I will get used to them over time.

Amazing build quality and selection of earbuds, just finding the one that fits just right is always tough


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Finally got my RHA MA750 earphones. They've very nice and detailed, a bit of a weird fit but I will get used to them over time.
> 
> Amazing build quality and selection of earbuds, just finding the one that fits just right is always tough


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Hey guys, Long story short I dropped my amp... (and a whole bunch of other stuff off the end of my desk)
> 
> Need to get something quick, somewhere around the $100 mark.
> 
> Anyone suggest something other than the Fiio e10k?


Is this for the computer, or for a CD player? I'm gonna go against the grain here and say a Creative X-Fi HD is a pretty good external DAC, and gives you a better mic input plus a decent software EQ that is fun to play with.

I know Tjj's mental rant started as soon as I said "software EQ", but it can be fun to crank up the bass and play Borderlands with explosives.









Otherwise, the E10K is pretty good for $100 or less if you just want a pure DAC/Amp without any drivers or other stuff.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is this for the computer, or for a CD player? I'm gonna go against the grain here and say a Creative X-Fi HD is a pretty good external DAC, and gives you a better mic input plus a decent software EQ that is fun to play with.
> 
> I know Tjj's mental rant started as soon as I said "software EQ", but it can be fun to crank up the bass and play Borderlands with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the E10K is pretty good for $100 or less if you just want a pure DAC/Amp without any drivers or other stuff.


Nah, in this case I support EQ. As long as people understand the pitfalls of using an EQ, but use it anyways due to budget constraints or for fun, then I am completely fine with EQ.

The only time I take offense is when people (mostly head-fi people) are like "OH MAN THE HD800 IS THE GREATEST PAIR OF HEADPHONES IN THE WORLD. JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET A BENCHMARK AMP AND APPLY THIS DISGUSTING EQ TO IT TO FIX ALL THE PROBLEMS!!!!!!"

That's when I trying to reach through my screen and beat people over the head with a brick.


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is this for the computer, or for a CD player? I'm gonna go against the grain here and say a Creative X-Fi HD is a pretty good external DAC, and gives you a better mic input plus a decent software EQ that is fun to play with.
> 
> I know Tjj's mental rant started as soon as I said "software EQ", but it can be fun to crank up the bass and play Borderlands with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the E10K is pretty good for $100 or less if you just want a pure DAC/Amp without any drivers or other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, in this case I support EQ. As long as people understand the pitfalls of using an EQ, but use it anyways due to budget constraints or for fun, then I am completely fine with EQ.
> 
> The only time I take offense is when people (mostly head-fi people) are like "OH MAN THE HD800 IS THE GREATEST PAIR OF HEADPHONES IN THE WORLD. JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET A BENCHMARK AMP AND APPLY THIS DISGUSTING EQ TO IT TO FIX ALL THE PROBLEMS!!!!!!"
> 
> That's when I trying to reach through my screen and beat people over the head with a brick.
Click to expand...

Yeah, in an ideal world you shouldn't EQ anything. But generally the further down the quality (and price) you go with headphones, DACs, amps, etc. the more it may be required to attempt to mask issues or cater to preference.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> And yeah, the price is temporary.


Damn, sold out. Probably won't be available at that price again.

edit: guess i was wrong, back in stock. tempted to just order them


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Nah, in this case I support EQ. As long as people understand the pitfalls of using an EQ, but use it anyways due to budget constraints or for fun, then I am completely fine with EQ.
> 
> The only time I take offense is when people (mostly head-fi people) are like "OH MAN THE HD800 IS THE GREATEST PAIR OF HEADPHONES IN THE WORLD. JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET A BENCHMARK AMP AND APPLY THIS DISGUSTING EQ TO IT TO FIX ALL THE PROBLEMS!!!!!!"
> 
> That's when I trying to reach through my screen and beat people over the head with a brick.


This is why I have two setups: my CD player, which has no EQ and a pretty neutral amp (no DAC yet, sadly) for proper listening, and my computer setup with a bass-heavy EQ for explosion rumbles and EDM/Dubstep shenanigans.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> (no DAC yet, sadly)


Technically there is a DAC in your CD player. There would also be a small analog amp section to boost the DAC signal to the standard 2V output.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Technically there is a DAC in your CD player. There would also be a small analog amp section to boost the DAC signal to the standard 2V output.


I meant no standalone DAC. I got this CD player specifically because it's onboard is widely considered to be really good for such a cheap player. A good bridge until I can afford a proper standalone.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Went ahead and ordered a pair of the lcd2c, figured why not. They look great, I’ve read good things, and they have a stellar return policy. The hd600’s I returned to amazon were returned as a gift, so I’m waiting on my refund which will be in the form of amazon gift card. Thinking about ordering 650’s or 700’s, give myself some options and just send back the loser. I really wish there was a headphone store near me, a place you can actually test headphones


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Went ahead and ordered a pair of the lcd2c, figured why not. They look great, I've read good things, and they have a stellar return policy. The hd600's I returned to amazon were returned as a gift, so I'm waiting on my refund which will be in the form of amazon gift card. Thinking about ordering 650's or 700's, give myself some options and just send back the loser. I really wish there was a headphone store near me, a place you can actually test headphones


Options are good, however if the HD600s made you uncomfortable, I fail to see how the 650s would solve that issue.

I would save the money and hunt down some real audeze ear pads. They used to have lamb skin ear pads that were just amazing, and I think they have been moving away from that because....well.....people.

You could also get yourself some bits and bobs to freshen up your turn table. I know you said you were not all that happy with its current state.

As for headphone options, keep an eye out on this head-fi page for meet ups in the beltway area. https://head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-head-fi-meet-next.833670/page-6


----------



## pez

I have to say...as crazy as head-fi can be on the site, the meet Tjj and I went to was great. Great group of people and I think just about every headphone that was a FOTM or even remotely well-received by that time had been there. I imagine a DC meetup would be even better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pez*
> 
> I have to say...as crazy as head-fi can be on the site, the meet Tjj and I went to was great. Great group of people and I think just about every headphone that was a FOTM or even remotely well-received by that time had been there. I imagine a DC meetup would be even better.


Head-fi meets are generally pretty decent. You have a few cancerous people show up, but 95%+ of the people are not only decent, but really enthusiastic and fun to hang out with.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Funny thing about EQing headphones. My amp gets pretty loud for my headphones (loud enough that at full volume is about as loud as the garbage speakers built into my monitor, but without sounding terrible.

anyways, I was trying to think "Why would I ever need to crank it this loud" then remembered that when you bump up the eq sliders in android, it automatically levels itself so it won't clip. So for instance, if you want rattling bass, it makes everything else quite in comparison.

So then I went aha! and added like 7 or 8db to the like, 40 and 70hz sliders and turned on some really bass heavy stuff.

Made my ears tingle lmao.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Options are good, however if the HD600s made you uncomfortable, I fail to see how the 650s would solve that issue.
> 
> I would save the money and hunt down some real audeze ear pads. They used to have lamb skin ear pads that were just amazing, and I think they have been moving away from that because....well.....people.
> 
> You could also get yourself some bits and bobs to freshen up your turn table. I know you said you were not all that happy with its current state.
> 
> As for headphone options, keep an eye out on this head-fi page for meet ups in the beltway area. https://head-fi.org/threads/dc-area-head-fi-meet-next.833670/page-6


I watch a long comparison review of the 600,650, and 700's. It was done by z reviews, guys rather entertaining. He compared the clamp force of the 3, it was like Goldilocks and 3 bowls of porridge. As you progress from the 600-700, the clamping force goes down, the 650's clamp less then the 600's, and the 700's clamp the least. He even described the 700s as being so loose he felt as though they would fall off his head if he looked down, sounds awesome to me.





Long review, and I'm not sure how much I can trust his opinion on certain things. For instance he vehemently hates the hd700 cable, but I would love it. I would love a thick heavy duty cable with a nice fat 1/4" plug on the end. My main issue with the 600s was the appearance and clamping force, both of those issues are addressed, to a certain extent, with the 650 or 700s. I think I could of lived with the sound of the 600's, I would probably adapted quickly, but every time I saw that speckled madness on my desk it made me dislike them more and more. I also refuse to paint them, which some people suggest.

The way I look at it, I already have the amazon credit, can't use it anywhere else, might as well try some headphones. I get to try them for up to 30 days in the comfort of my own home, and if I return them, the learning experience and ability to try the headphones cost me less then $10. Heck I would spend more then 10 bucks driving to someplace near the beltway, and I would only be able to try headphones for a few minutes. I would be interested in going to a meet, but what better way to get to know a pair of headphones then to actually own them for a few weeks.

I'm happy with my record player performance , I just wish it wasn't bright blue. Before we had a bright red locker style entertainment center, so a bright blue record player ontop looked great. Now we have a dark distressed real wood entertainment center, and a bright blue record player sticks out like a sore thumb. The wife and I are both over 30, and it just doesn't match our aesthetics anymore. In fact it no longer sits in a prominent position atop the entertainment center, it's actually inside with the other electronics. If I had something that matched better, then it might migrate itself back to where it belongs


----------



## Blze001

Got a pair of KZ ZSTs for use at work. I'm impressed. They are a little harsh with some sounds, but that might be me not finding the correct ear tip yet. I can tell there's a surprising amount of bass hidden behind it, though. Impressive as hell for $20, even with the harshness.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> I watch a long comparison review of the 600,650, and 700's. It was done by z reviews, guys rather entertaining. He compared the clamp force of the 3, it was like Goldilocks and 3 bowls of porridge. As you progress from the 600-700, the clamping force goes down, the 650's clamp less then the 600's, and the 700's clamp the least. He even described the 700s as being so loose he felt as though they would fall off his head if he looked down, sounds awesome to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long review, and I'm not sure how much I can trust his opinion on certain things. For instance he vehemently hates the hd700 cable, but I would love it. I would love a thick heavy duty cable with a nice fat 1/4" plug on the end. My main issue with the 600s was the appearance and clamping force, both of those issues are addressed, to a certain extent, with the 650 or 700s. I think I could of lived with the sound of the 600's, I would probably adapted quickly, but every time I saw that speckled madness on my desk it made me dislike them more and more. I also refuse to paint them, which some people suggest.
> 
> The way I look at it, I already have the amazon credit, can't use it anywhere else, might as well try some headphones. I get to try them for up to 30 days in the comfort of my own home, and if I return them, the learning experience and ability to try the headphones cost me less then $10. Heck I would spend more then 10 bucks driving to someplace near the beltway, and I would only be able to try headphones for a few minutes. I would be interested in going to a meet, but what better way to get to know a pair of headphones then to actually own them for a few weeks.
> 
> I'm happy with my record player performance , I just wish it wasn't bright blue. Before we had a bright red locker style entertainment center, so a bright blue record player ontop looked great. Now we have a dark distressed real wood entertainment center, and a bright blue record player sticks out like a sore thumb. The wife and I are both over 30, and it just doesn't match our aesthetics anymore. In fact it no longer sits in a prominent position atop the entertainment center, it's actually inside with the other electronics. If I had something that matched better, then it might migrate itself back to where it belongs


Huh. Thats......odd.

You know the pair of HD600s I had were older (2010) and they feel exactly the same as the HD650s. I wonder if the newer HD600s are using a cheaper head band or something.

And sure, the HD700s are really comfortable, but compared to the HD600s and especially the HD650s, they have no bass.

Its a shame you can't get the fostex TH-X00s. They are really nice sounding closed back headphones and would give you a pair of headphones to listen to when you want to be quiet around other people.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Got a pair of KZ ZSTs for use at work. I'm impressed. They are a little harsh with some sounds, but that might be me not finding the correct ear tip yet. I can tell there's a surprising amount of bass hidden behind it, though. Impressive as hell for $20, even with the harshness.


They're my favourite for playing Ps Vita games with, I won't lie ^_^ Definitely have to agree about the surprising amount of bass, although overall I do prefer my Tennmak Pro's.


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is this for the computer, or for a CD player? I'm gonna go against the grain here and say a Creative X-Fi HD is a pretty good external DAC, and gives you a better mic input plus a decent software EQ that is fun to play with.
> 
> I know Tjj's mental rant started as soon as I said "software EQ", but it can be fun to crank up the bass and play Borderlands with explosives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise, the E10K is pretty good for $100 or less if you just want a pure DAC/Amp without any drivers or other stuff.


Yeah for PC use.

I took a look at the Creative X-Fi HD you mentioned but sadly it's closer to $200 here than $100.

I'm currently tossing up between the e10k and the smsl m3.


----------



## killeraxemannic

MSR7 with boom mic pro!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> MSR7 with boom mic pro!


Those look beautiful. Congrats









They light?


----------



## pez

That's a pretty nice set of cans you got there







.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Those look beautiful. Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They light?


The MSR7 are quite well built but are mostly plastic so they are fairly light. Maybe a tad heavier than say something like the steelseries arctics 3 but as far as most high end headphones go they are pretty light. They are probably the most manageable and portable setup I have had so far for gaming. They are a lot less fuss than my K7XX with a modmic because they are smaller, fold flat and it's only one cable. The boom mic pro also fits nicely in the included carry bag with the headphones so if you don't want to use the mic you can easily just coil it up in the bag and use the standard cable. The whole idea behind the setup for me was something to use with my gaming laptop when I go out or go to lan parties.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, silly question for everyone here... Anyone know of a simple, and hopefully inexpensive way of creating a listening station in the bedroom? I'm building a dedicated miniatures workstation sometime soon and have a spare O2+ODAC Rev.B lying around so figured it would be nice to listen to some music while painting various 28mm heroic scale miniatures ^_^

No issues if it uses Linux so long as I can also tune into internet radio and Spotify ^_^

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, doubly so if it can magically stay below $100 CAD for cost


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, silly question for everyone here... Anyone know of a simple, and hopefully inexpensive way of creating a listening station in the bedroom? I'm building a dedicated miniatures workstation sometime soon and have a spare O2+ODAC Rev.B lying around so figured it would be nice to listen to some music while painting various 28mm heroic scale miniatures ^_^
> 
> No issues if it uses Linux so long as I can also tune into internet radio and Spotify ^_^
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, doubly so if it can magically stay below $100 CAD for cost


Chromecast audio optical out to your odac maybe? You can stream basically anything to it that can use google cast.


----------



## Shroomalistic

Im having triuble deciding on a new set of can, they are mainly for gaming with music being the secondary purpose.
I want to replace my kraken headset and want something that will utilize the amp on the sound blasterx ae-5.
So far my choices are
Ath-a900x
Ath-msr7
Hd600
I dont care what they look like i just want good sound in game.

I really like the combo of the ath-msr7 and boom pro
Im kind new to high end audio
I went from and old steel series to kraken without really reading up on things.

I had to upgrade my x-fi titanium because windows 10 fall update crashed it and after reading about the sound blasterx amps and how to take advantage of it you should pair it with a good set of cans.

Im getting over whelmed with info on this stuff.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, silly question for everyone here... Anyone know of a simple, and hopefully inexpensive way of creating a listening station in the bedroom? I'm building a dedicated miniatures workstation sometime soon and have a spare O2+ODAC Rev.B lying around so figured it would be nice to listen to some music while painting various 28mm heroic scale miniatures ^_^
> 
> No issues if it uses Linux so long as I can also tune into internet radio and Spotify ^_^
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, doubly so if it can magically stay below $100 CAD for cost


I'd look for a decent android tablet on ebay/craigslist or whatever classifieds site is popular in canada, add a desk stand and an OTG+Power cable/hub to connect the ODAC and you're good to go.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, silly question for everyone here... Anyone know of a simple, and hopefully inexpensive way of creating a listening station in the bedroom? I'm building a dedicated miniatures workstation sometime soon and have a spare O2+ODAC Rev.B lying around so figured it would be nice to listen to some music while painting various 28mm heroic scale miniatures ^_^
> 
> No issues if it uses Linux so long as I can also tune into internet radio and Spotify ^_^
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, doubly so if it can magically stay below $100 CAD for cost


Just get any android based DAP and plug it into the ODAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

if gaming comes first, I would go for the AKG KXX headphones on massdrop.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*
> 
> Im having triuble deciding on a new set of can, they are mainly for gaming with music being the secondary purpose.
> I want to replace my kraken headset and want something that will utilize the amp on the sound blasterx ae-5.
> So far my choices are
> Ath-a900x
> Ath-msr7
> Hd600
> I dont care what they look like i just want good sound in game.
> 
> I really like the combo of the ath-msr7 and boom pro
> Im kind new to high end audio
> I went from and old steel series to kraken without really reading up on things.
> 
> I had to upgrade my x-fi titanium because windows 10 fall update crashed it and after reading about the sound blasterx amps and how to take advantage of it you should pair it with a good set of cans.
> 
> Im getting over whelmed with info on this stuff.


If gaming is the main concern then I would say the AKG KXX headphones on massdrop would be a better choice.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If gaming is the main concern then I would say the AKG KXX headphones on massdrop would be a better choice.


100% agree unless you want closed back and in that case I would go with the MSR7. K7XX & the other K7 line are probably the best gaming headphones period if you are purely looking at sound and nothing else. They are also ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just get any android based DAP and plug it into the ODAC.


Are there any sub $100 android DAP's that will properly support services like spotify and internet radio? All the ones I know of are much more expensive.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Are there any sub $100 android DAP's that will properly support services like spotify and internet radio? All the ones I know of are much more expensive.


Do you currently have an android phone? If you do like I was saying before you should be able to cast anything like spotify, tidal, etc to a chromecast audio. They have optical out so you should be able to plug it in to your odac if it has optical in. There should be no loss in quality as the digital signal should be getting converted by the odac not the phone or the chromecast audio. Its a super cheap solution if you already have an andoid phone or tablet.


----------



## silvrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> So, silly question for everyone here... Anyone know of a simple, and hopefully inexpensive way of creating a listening station in the bedroom? I'm building a dedicated miniatures workstation sometime soon and have a spare O2+ODAC Rev.B lying around so figured it would be nice to listen to some music while painting various 28mm heroic scale miniatures ^_^
> 
> No issues if it uses Linux so long as I can also tune into internet radio and Spotify ^_^
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated, doubly so if it can magically stay below $100 CAD for cost


Raspberry Pi + Rune Audio / Volumio / Moode Audio into the odac. Its what I use for my listening station in the bedroom. USB into the Odac unless you want optical you can pick up a Hifiberry Digi+ Pro. Easily under $100, under $50 if you don't use the Hifiberry.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Chromecast audio optical out to your odac maybe? You can stream basically anything to it that can use google cast.


Sadly the all-in-one O2+ODAC Rev.B doesn't have optical in. ChromeCast Audio could possibly work, since it's a case of plug it into the wall, then plug the 1/8" jack into the auxillary input. $45 CAD, and they explicitly showcase compatibility with Soundcloud, Spotify, DI.fm, and if I was feeling silly about subscribing to it, Google Music as well.

Bonus points for a solution I can pick up at work too, since my main computer parts store (MemoryExpress) stocks them on a regular basis.

Extra bonus points for it being a single solution that can be easily tucked off to the side out of the way, and I can use my phone to control it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> I'd look for a decent android tablet on ebay/craigslist or whatever classifieds site is popular in canada, add a desk stand and an OTG+Power cable/hub to connect the ODAC and you're good to go.


My issue with picking up a tablet would be then I'd have a device that's taking up more room on the desk (stand may mitigate this somewhat), and I strongly suspect that such a desk will have space at a premium in no time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Just get any android based DAP and plug it into the ODAC.


Hmmmm, but are there any that would fit the budget itself? Plenty of good ones starting at around $269 CAD (Fiio X3 III), but not many that would fit in the "under $100 CAD" bracket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Do you currently have an android phone? If you do like I was saying before you should be able to cast anything like spotify, tidal, etc to a chromecast audio. They have optical out so you should be able to plug it in to your odac if it has optical in. There should be no loss in quality as the digital signal should be getting converted by the odac not the phone or the chromecast audio. Its a super cheap solution if you already have an andoid phone or tablet.


I refuse to use own an iOS device due to the lockdown Apple does on their devices (I can't say use, because I have an iPhone SE from work that has an EPIC battery that lasts a full week - many conditions apply (aka I barely use it because the whole thing is smaller than the screen itself on my S7 Edge!)), but I wouldn't want to be tethering my phone down... However, using it as a controller I'm more than willing. ^_^

One big question does come to mind with regards to the Chromecast Audio though.... Can it play the music I have on my gaming rig's hard drive that's in the living room.... While I'm in the bedroom, or is it streaming audio apps only?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silvrr*
> 
> Raspberry Pi + Rune Audio / Volumio / Moode Audio into the odac. Its what I use for my listening station in the bedroom. USB into the Odac unless you want optical you can pick up a Hifiberry Digi+ Pro. Easily under $100, under $50 if you don't use the Hifiberry.


It's definitely tempting. Sure, it can't natively tune into the streaming services I like to use (Spotify, Soundcloud, and DI.fm), but it seems many have found ways of adding in Spotify Connect, so that isn't as worrying ^_^ The optical is tempting, although at the moment I don't have much of a way of using it (unless I was to unplug my NFB-11 and then bring it to the bedroom with me, which I'd prefer to avoid doing)..... It would also let the O2+ODAC do all the heavy lifting.

Rune Audio runs headless, and can be controlled with my Android phone, which is a really nice boon, so bonus points for that...

Extra bonus points because it's small and can be tucked in a corner out of the way fairly easily...

Seems for the moment it's between a Rune Audio setup and a ChromeCast Audio, unless other solutions are out there. Hmmmmmm. Going to have to think for a while, many thanks for the info everyone!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Are there any sub $100 android DAP's that will properly support services like spotify and internet radio? All the ones I know of are much more expensive.


If you are buying a used one, yes. Could also buy an old android phone.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Anything that can cast will work with the chromecast audio. I think the plex app will work to cast if you have plex media server installed on your desktop. I know it can for sure cast video to the regular chromecast so I don't see why it couldn't cast it to the audio. If that doesn't work I am sure there are plenty of apps that can do it. The analog audio output of the chromecast audio isn't horrible either its just not as good as going into a dac via optical.


----------



## Blze001

https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16858130/sennheiser-hd-820-headphones-price-release-date-ces-2018

Well this is kinda unexpected (to me, at least). I wonder if this means Senn is gonna offer closed-back versions of all of their headphones? Would an HD720 still be as viciously polarizing as the HD700 is?


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16858130/sennheiser-hd-820-headphones-price-release-date-ces-2018
> 
> Well this is kinda unexpected (to me, at least). I wonder if this means Senn is gonna offer closed-back versions of all of their headphones? Would an HD720 still be as viciously polarizing as the HD700 is?


I assume they'll try to fix things if they plan to release a pair based on the HD700. It's a shame Sennheiser never tried releasing the HD600 or 650 with the HD700/800 headband design.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/8/16858130/sennheiser-hd-820-headphones-price-release-date-ces-2018
> 
> Well this is kinda unexpected (to me, at least). I wonder if this means Senn is gonna offer closed-back versions of all of their headphones? Would an HD720 still be as viciously polarizing as the HD700 is?


This is.........something.

It honestly looks as though the cups are more of a fashion piece than something that is going to sound good though.

And the HD700s aren't polarizing, they are just massively misrepresented. People have a tendency to think of them as baby HD800s when in reality they are more like thinner and more analytical HD600s.

If people just realized they are their own independent headphones and they really need to be judged separately from other sennheiser products, they would be a lot more popular and sennheiser would be incentivized to tweak them to make them sound better,


----------



## OC'ing Noob

IMO the only Sennheiser worth getting is still the HD650.


----------



## pez

Maybe closing the HD800 up will actually give it bass







. Jokes aside, I'd still love to audition the range again, personally.

And in other news, I got a chance to finally pop the Brainwavz earpads (these) on my lightly modded T50RP MKIII and initial impressions are good. It's changed the sound quite a bit, and not quite sure if it's what I'm looking for long term, but they're definitely comfier and the bass is more present...noticeably so. I'll chime in later with more impressions, but I'm interested in doing the headband suspension mod to them as well. I do miss that part from the TX0's


----------



## Dagamus NM

Depending on the price I might give the HD820 a whirl. The glass cups seem cool and are billed as being for function. I love both my HD650 and HD700 cans but I usually listen to my Momentum 2s because closed back and Bluetooth.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Depending on the price I might give the HD820 a whirl. The glass cups seem cool and are billed as being for function. I love both my HD650 and HD700 cans but I usually listen to my Momentum 2s because closed back and Bluetooth.


Yeah, thinking of getting it too, but only after a few more months as I'm waiting for reviews and, more importantly, I'd have to shift/move to a new apartment in a month to two (after some renovation work's done). That's so gonna take a lotta time, effort and money........so looking forward to THAT.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> Yeah, thinking of getting it too, but only after a few more months as I'm waiting for reviews and, more importantly, I'd have to shift/move to a new apartment in a month to two (after some renovation work's done). That's so gonna take a lotta time, effort and money........so looking forward to THAT.


Ha, I hear you.The early adopter preorder price of $2400 is a bit steep though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Ha, I hear you.The early adopter preorder price of $2400 is a bit steep though.


Yeah, no thanks. That's going to be close to $3k CAD for a close backed version of a $2400 CAD pair of headphones that they supposedly didn't have to do many mods to while making it close backed...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

If you think 3kCAD is pricey, try the new MrSpeakers VOCE electrostatic can at a whopping 3kUSD! This may be my end-game can and my first and only step to the world of electrostatic cans. It'd be months before I'd even think of getting it as I'd be busy with the move to the new apartment, gonna stop procrastinating and start packing up my stuff....including my cans and DAC stack/combos. Anyway, here's a shot of the VOCE, looks bada$$ to me.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> If you think 3kCAD is pricey, try the new MrSpeakers VOCE electrostatic can at a whopping 3kUSD! This may be my end-game can and my first and only step to the world of electrostatic cans. It'd be months before I'd even think of getting it as I'd be busy with the move to the new apartment, gonna stop procrastinating and start packing up my stuff....including my cans and DAC stack/combos. Anyway, here's a shot of the VOCE, looks bada$$ to me.


Wow. Now that is awesome looking.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> If you think 3kCAD is pricey, try the new MrSpeakers VOCE electrostatic can at a whopping 3kUSD! This may be my end-game can and my first and only step to the world of electrostatic cans. It'd be months before I'd even think of getting it as I'd be busy with the move to the new apartment, gonna stop procrastinating and start packing up my stuff....including my cans and DAC stack/combos. Anyway, here's a shot of the VOCE, looks bada$$ to me.


Glad to see it's finally out, and isn't in the same enclosure as the Ethers! I suspect I won't be doing much upgrading for headphones though, given that... I dunno, I'm just... happy with what I have, and since I can't readily/easily test out the higher end stuff, there's no need to be worried about shinier things...

....Besides, MAN are there a lot of other shiny audio things I have my eye on, and at $3k USD for a pair of headphones (plus whatever the amp costs ) I'd rather just get an Arturia MatrixBrute


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HL2-4-Life*
> 
> If you think 3kCAD is pricey, try the new MrSpeakers VOCE electrostatic can at a whopping 3kUSD! This may be my end-game can and my first and only step to the world of electrostatic cans. It'd be months before I'd even think of getting it as I'd be busy with the move to the new apartment, gonna stop procrastinating and start packing up my stuff....including my cans and DAC stack/combos. Anyway, here's a shot of the VOCE, looks bada$$ to me.


Spidercans. I'd sooner track down an HE-60 and put more money toward an amp.


----------



## iamwardicus

I'm interested in trying an electrostat - but I agree with you Shardnax - I'm going to try to find a good set of HE-6 + Gumby + Amp (Mjolnir 2, or an appropriate speaker amp and go straight from the taps for the HE-6) sometime this year I think. I love my HE-4xx, they're comfy, single headband, and easy enough to play with the earpads. I hope an HE-6 appropriately amped will be my endgame can.


----------



## Leopanda

Have enyone there applied a driver housing dampening mod to your th-x00's? It seems to make their sound improved in detail, instrument separation and extension.
I love the sound of stock ones and can't imagine how could it be better...


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Have enyone there applied a driver housing dampening mod to your th-x00's? It seems to make their sound improved in detail, instrument separation and extension.
> I love the sound of stock ones and can't imagine how could it be better...


Got a link to the mod you were looking into? Any improvements to them would help a lot imo. Sock they are way too warm and bass heavy and have an odd midrange curve.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Got a link to the mod you were looking into? Any improvements to them would help a lot imo. Sock they are way too warm and bass heavy and have an odd midrange curve.


Yeah, here's a link to how to guide of apllying Lawton mod:
http://www.lawtonaudio.com/fostextuneupinstructions.html
Only driver dampening part.

This mod doesn't reduce bass in any way, and I don't know why it should. Fostex are known for being bass heavy and that is why I love them so much!
The mod will only add detail and clarity, as they say. I just want to hear that from someone I believe.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Yeah, here's a link to how to guide of apllying Lawton mod:
> http://www.lawtonaudio.com/fostextuneupinstructions.html
> Only driver dampening part.
> 
> This mod doesn't reduce bass in any way, and I don't know why it should. Fostex are known for being bass heavy and that is why I love them so much!
> The mod will only add detail and clarity, as they say. I just want to hear that from someone I believe.


The mod looks good but it's a bit expensive $45 for what you are getting. There aren't usually a whole lot of mod reviews out there because its usually just one or two people on a forum trying it out and then saying it's better. It's sometimes hard to tell though because you would have to have a stock pair to really compare modded and non modded. That mod looks fully reversible so if you are really interested you might just have to test it yourself and if you don't like it you can always go back to stock.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The mod looks good but it's a bit expensive $45 for what you are getting. There aren't usually a whole lot of mod reviews out there because its usually just one or two people on a forum trying it out and then saying it's better. It's sometimes hard to tell though because you would have to have a stock pair to really compare modded and non modded. That mod looks fully reversible so if you are really interested you might just have to test it yourself and if you don't like it you can always go back to stock.


It is $45 for the full kit, while the driver pieces only are charged less.
There are many happy owners of x00's there, so I think this mod may work great for us all


----------



## Mars73

Just found this thread.
At my computer I have an Schiit Asgard 2, Schiit Modi 2 Uber and a Hifiman HE-400 (planar) which I really like.
Sure the frequency range is a bit weird and not natural with the HE-400 but it's exactly what I like, it just goes really low without being boomy.
Games are fine with too.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mars73*
> 
> Just found this thread.
> At my computer I have an Schiit Asgard 2, Schiit Modi 2 Uber and a Hifiman HE-400 (planar) which I really like.
> Sure the frequency range is a bit weird and not natural with the HE-400 but it's *exactly what I like*, it just goes really low without being boomy.
> Games are fine with too.


That's the important part!









Just curious, do you use any EQ on the HE 400?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Yeah, here's a link to how to guide of apllying Lawton mod:
> http://www.lawtonaudio.com/fostextuneupinstructions.html
> Only driver dampening part.
> 
> This mod doesn't reduce bass in any way, and I don't know why it should. Fostex are known for being bass heavy and that is why I love them so much!
> The mod will only add detail and clarity, as they say. I just want to hear that from someone I believe.


I do not think I have specifically heard the lawton mod, but I have heard very similar mods with dynamat and other assorted dampening materials.

90% of the mods I have heard for any dynamic fostex headphone (D5Ks, D7Ks, TH-600, TH-900, TH-X00) kills the bass and makes the headphones sound incredibly shrill. Yes, it increases the "detail", but they will also make your ears bleed and you will go deaf in a matter of minutes, so it hardly matters.

The only "mods" I have liked have been upgraded wood cups, and upgraded ear pads for more comfort. That is it. All the dampening mods I have hear just ruin the headphones.

I also think that modding anything other than the D7Ks or TH-900s is a complete waste of time. By the time you buy the X00s or the D5Ks and a set of nice wood cups for them, you have spent nearly or just as much as you would have spent on a pair of TH-900s with the better driver.

This is why people were modding the denon D2Ks. They were cheap enough where modding them didn't push you into the 1000 dollar range, and they had a similar enough design to the D5ks that buying the D5Ks didn't make any sense for modding.

These X00s already have decent wood cups. Just get some comfy pads and maybe design a mod to make the headband a bit more comfy for long listening sessions and I honestly think you would be in business.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I do not think I have specifically heard the lawton mod, but I have heard very similar mods with dynamat and other assorted dampening materials.
> 
> 90% of the mods I have heard for any dynamic fostex headphone (D5Ks, D7Ks, TH-600, TH-900, TH-X00) kills the bass and makes the headphones sound incredibly shrill. Yes, it increases the "detail", but they will also make your ears bleed and you will go deaf in a matter of minutes, so it hardly matters.
> 
> The only "mods" I have liked have been upgraded wood cups, and upgraded ear pads for more comfort. That is it. All the dampening mods I have hear just ruin the headphones.
> 
> I also think that modding anything other than the D7Ks or TH-900s is a complete waste of time. By the time you buy the X00s or the D5Ks and a set of nice wood cups for them, you have spent nearly or just as much as you would have spent on a pair of TH-900s with the better driver.
> 
> This is why people were modding the denon D2Ks. They were cheap enough where modding them didn't push you into the 1000 dollar range, and they had a similar enough design to the D5ks that buying the D5Ks didn't make any sense for modding.
> 
> These X00s already have decent wood cups. Just get some comfy pads and maybe design a mod to make the headband a bit more comfy for long listening sessions and I honestly think you would be in business.


Wow. Thanks for your impression. Have you heard all these headphones modded on the head-fi meetings? And what do you mean by killed bass?

It is so suprising how your opinion differs with those from x00 thread on hf! There is a couple of people suggesting everyone to tune up the drivers, and many others saying they would never go back to stock after modding... Don't know what to think now, as I respect your point of view and experience.

I wrote to Lawton 2 hours ago and they charged me with $45.5 with shipping. Now I have to take a break and think twice!


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Wow. Thanks for your impression. Have you heard all these headphones modded on the head-fi meetings? And what do you mean by killed bass?
> 
> It is so suprising how your opinion differs with those from x00 thread on hf! There is a couple of people suggesting everyone to tune up the drivers, and many others saying they would never go back to stock after modding... Don't know what to think now, as I respect your point of view and experience.
> 
> I wrote to Lawton 2 hours ago and they charged me with $45.5 with shipping. Now I have to take a break and think twice!


Its a difference of opinion of forums.... Most people on headfi think the X00's have too much bass and are too warm. People on headfi would want to do the mod because it would lower the bass and cool them down. There are a lot of bass lovers on OCN who like the sound signature of the X00 as is







I'm more of a happy medium guy and I don't really like modding too much so for me the X00 aren't the right cans. If you are happy with the way they sound now I would say for sure check out some new pads. Pads can also change the sound a tad so if you are looking to experiment that might be an easy non intrusive way.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Its a difference of opinion of forums.... Most people on headfi think the X00's have too much bass and are too warm. People on headfi would want to do the mod because it would lower the bass and cool them down. There are a lot of bass lovers on OCN who like the sound signature of the X00 as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a happy medium guy and I don't really like modding too much so for me the X00 aren't the right cans. If you are happy with the way they sound now I would say for sure check out some new pads. Pads can also change the sound a tad so if you are looking to experiment that might be an easy non intrusive way.


Nah, I've read that from bassheads that listen to Purplehearts and love the bass quantity. They suggest to apply only driver dampening that does not lower bass, they say this just gives more extension and detail.
The reason I triggered that much is that I feel great about both the pads and headband, they fit my head and ears pretty good. And I like the sound signature of my ebonies and don't want the pads to change it in any way. While this mod shouldn't change the signature in theory.
But if Tjj is right about bass killed and bleeding sharpness, then theese guys are just deef.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Nah, I've read that from bassheads that listen to Purplehearts and love the bass quantity. They suggest to apply only driver dampening that does not lower bass, they say this just gives more extension and detail.
> The reason I triggered that much is that I feel great about both the pads and headband, they fit my head and ears pretty good. And I like the sound signature of my ebonies and don't want the pads to change it in any way. While this mod shouldn't change the signature in theory.
> But if Tjj is right about bass killed and bleeding sharpness, then theese guys are just deef.


Really the only way to tell without trying them on your own is looking at before and after charts. It's hard to know what to expect just based on other peoples opinions. I have gotten burned on that quite a lot of times.


----------



## Leopanda

The charts won't help either. The best way to decide is to compare the two. But I don't think there is a place to audition a modded pair anywhere in my location.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> The charts won't help either. The best way to decide is to compare the two. But I don't think there is a place to audition a modded pair anywhere in my location.


The charts would definitely tell you if you are losing bass from the mod and if they boost the highs at all. But yes you need to listen to both to really know what sounds best to you.


----------



## Leopanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The charts would definitely tell you if you are losing bass from the mod and if they boost the highs at all. But yes you need to listen to both to really know what sounds best to you.


I will try to find the charts.
As to telling the difference in just words - here are two posts that made me think about making a modification:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00-review.788776/page-472#post-12683299
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fostex-x-massdrop-th-x00-review.788776/page-478#post-12700051


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Wow. Thanks for your impression. Have you heard all these headphones modded on the head-fi meetings? And what do you mean by killed bass?
> 
> It is so suprising how your opinion differs with those from x00 thread on hf! There is a couple of people suggesting everyone to tune up the drivers, and many others saying they would never go back to stock after modding... Don't know what to think now, as I respect your point of view and experience.
> 
> I wrote to Lawton 2 hours ago and they charged me with $45.5 with shipping. Now I have to take a break and think twice!


Head-fi and some other audio shows, but yeah.

What do I mean when I say the bass was killed off? I mean just that. The bass went away. It sounds like the bass frequency below 50hz no longer exists.

And head-fi is a terrible place for opinions. Its a bunch of deaf old people, broke college kids, and Schiit worshiping morons. You should try to move over to something like super best friends audio. The guys over there usually put their money where their mouth is.

And just to be clear, head-fi does have a bunch of little hidden gems. Their DIY section is pretty solid, and most head-fi supremos people are pretty darn knowledgeable even if I don't agree with all of them. But a VAST majority of the forum is cancer.

If you want me to put a nail in the coffin, every time I have seen a modded pair of denons or X00s or what ever, no one likes them except for the owner, old people, and noobs who don't know any different.

Out of a room of 30+ people, 5 people like the mod, the rest hate it to the point where I have seen people try to force themselves to be polite to the owner.

HOWEVER. I will again say that I do not believe I have specifically heard the lawton mod. The mods I have heard have a very similar approach. MAYBE lawton has some secret sauce that addresses issues with all the other mods. Who knows.

Lawton does seem invested in after market cups which IMO is a much better mod. So clearly the know something.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The charts would definitely tell you if you are losing bass from the mod and if they boost the highs at all. But yes you need to listen to both to really know what sounds best to you.


The charts would only show half of the story.

These dampening mods tend to be designed to slow the air down in order to reduce backwave resonance. Backwave resonance can give the illusion of more bass. You should see a difference in the frequency curve, but its not going to show off the true difference in sound.

The best way to see what the mod will do is look at frequency graphs of the X00 headphones with the different cups. The different wood cups are actually changing the resonance of the cup. Harder woods like ebony offer less absorption and will pretty much reflect all sound back. Softer woods are more porous and can breath a tiny tiny tiny bit. This means that they are dampening the back wave resonance a hair. Higher frequencies are toned down, but lower frequencies will bounce back.

This is why most people don't like the ebony headphones because they are slightly shrill where as a majority of people like the mahogany headphones because they are a tad warmer.

If you try to completely dampen the headphones complestly, then you are hearing the drivers and not a whole lot else.

This is why they are more "accurate". You end up with a very clinical sounding pair of the ebony th-00x. (and now that I think about it, that is actually exactly how I would describe the modded headphones that I have heard).


----------



## Leopanda

Tjj, you seem to be very biased against hf, and I think there was a reason for that. Their opinions made me to buy R2R 11, and it is a little diamond that I am really happy with. I just thought they could be right about this mod, and the fact that you have never listened to its partial implementation makes it still an option.
It shouldn't kill the bass, as it doesn't affect the resonance of the cup, but only the driver. I am just afraid that headphones may loose the warmth and thickness they have.

Anyway, thanks a lot for sharing insights!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Tjj, you seem to be very biased against hf, and I think there was a reason for that. Their opinions made me to buy R2R 11, and it is a little diamond that I am really happy with. I just thought they could be right about this mod, and the fact that you have never listened to its partial implementation makes it still an option.
> It shouldn't kill the bass, as it doesn't affect the resonance of the cup, but only the driver. I am just afraid that headphones may loose the warmth and thickness they have.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for sharing insights!


Certainly. I always play devils advocate against myself when I have not heard something, and I have said twice that lawton does seem to be a decent company and that they might have figured out something that everyone else hasn't.

And for ~50 bucks shipped, it might be a neat experiment.

I still think you need to check out super best friends audio. Those guys will actually test out the mod and run all sorts of diagnostic tests. If you are looking for charts upon charts upon charts, that is the place to go to.


----------



## Shardnax

In fairness to HF, there's quite a lot of Schiit worship at SBAF too. The moderators seem to have gotten ban happy in recent months. I'd be a bit leery about posting there.

Good place to lurk once you figure out general preferences of the bigger posters though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> In fairness to HF, there's quite a lot of Schiit worship at SBAF too. The moderators seem to have gotten ban happy in recent months. I'd be a bit leery about posting there.
> 
> Good place to lurk once you figure out general preferences of the bigger posters though.


.........mother......f....

DIYaudio forums is the last bastion then.


----------



## pez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Its a difference of opinion of forums.... Most people on headfi think the X00's have too much bass and are too warm. People on headfi would want to do the mod because it would lower the bass and cool them down. There are a lot of bass lovers on OCN who like the sound signature of the X00 as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more of a happy medium guy and I don't really like modding too much so for me the X00 aren't the right cans. If you are happy with the way they sound now I would say for sure check out some new pads. Pads can also change the sound a tad so if you are looking to experiment that might be an easy non intrusive way.


If your experience was with the Mahoganny's, I think the Ebony's would actually be the right cup for you. I didn't like the bass decrease of the Ebony's, but I can see why someone would definitely prefer them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopanda*
> 
> Tjj, you seem to be very biased against hf, and I think there was a reason for that. Their opinions made me to buy R2R 11, and it is a little diamond that I am really happy with. I just thought they could be right about this mod, and the fact that you have never listened to its partial implementation makes it still an option.
> It shouldn't kill the bass, as it doesn't affect the resonance of the cup, but only the driver. I am just afraid that headphones may loose the warmth and thickness they have.
> 
> Anyway, thanks a lot for sharing insights!


There's a lot of good info and a lot of good people on Head-Fi. I frequented them for many years, but because for every good info/person there is, there's 3 more that can ruin the experience.

I have a big problem with Head-Fi for recommending equipment without hearing it. This is why our Recommendation thread is moving along so slowly. I hate to put headphones on their that Tjj or I haven't heard.

Frankly, there's a lot of garbage out there, and a lot of people think some of that garbage sounds good because it's the only thing they've had (read: rose colored glasses).


----------



## killeraxemannic

The X00's that I tried were the Mahogany. Definitely interested in trying the Ebony and Purple Heart. There aren't any meets coming up soon though so it might be a while unfortunately. I got the MSR7's recently so im good on closed back headphones for a while. They probably suit my preferences better than any of the X00s would.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> .........mother......f....
> 
> DIYaudio forums is the last bastion then.


Aye, it was pretty surprising to see a bunch of bans.

On another note, I grabbed some Mini Maggies (I've still got the Klipsch, not to worry







). Any suggestions on amps, preferably around $500 or less?

Edit: It does need to have banana sockets and some form of volume control so I can skip needing to buy cables and a preamp too.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Just received my lcd2-c headphones in the mail. Have to say, I love them, they sound great they are they are nice and comfortable, even on my big head. The build quality is stellar, the anodized metal just breaths quality. When I first listened to them I was unsure. Granted I wasn't using an amp, so I wasn't expected to be blown away, but they sounded different, very different from my old hd555. After listening to them for several minutes, I switching back to my old hd555's, and then I could really tell a difference. My old hd555's from 10+ years ago, I always considered as sounding great, but after a few minutes of listening to the lcd2c's, when I tried them again, I felt like they sounded like absolute garbage. The longer I listened to the lcd2c, the better they sounded. I guess the headphones need some breaking in.

Finally finished my speaker amp adapter. I went kinda overboard, bought cardas binding posts, banana plugs, solder, flux and chassis wire. Its not perfect, but im happy with how it turned out. Still waiting on heat shrink so I can finish my cables, then I can hook up my tube amp. Made a few mistakes, I burnt a plastic lip while soldering, which kinda annoys me. I also ordered the wrong 1/4" jack, I got the metal adapter, but I forgot to order the one with gold contacts. I might remake it in the future, learn from my mistakes and make a more refined adapter.



http://imgur.com/oyjJi

 photos if anyone is interested.

The only thing I dont like about my lcd2c's, is the cable. Its a really nice braided 4 wire cable, with mini xlr connectors, but the cable is only 6' long. After routing the cable around some things on my desk it doesnt leave me much room. Im looking at buying a nice 10' +/- extension cord, anyone have any recommendations? I found a mogami extension cable on amazon, not sure how good it is.

also, any recommendations on how to store them? i have a basic metal locker hook holding my old hd555's, but i dont want to damage. Dont really have the space for those wooden head shaped holders, unless i figure out a way to mount them somehow.

I have some other headphones on the way, wanted to try a few things. I have a pair of fostex th-610, and sennheiser hd700 coming. Ill probably be sending the 700's back, but I wanted to try them before they get discontinued, and they are still on sale


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> Aye, it was pretty surprising to see a bunch of bans.
> 
> On another note, I grabbed some Mini Maggies (I've still got the Klipsch, not to worry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Any suggestions on amps, preferably around $500 or less? Was considering the A23 from Parasound.
> 
> Edit: It does need to have banana sockets so I can skip needing to buy cables too.


Ohhhhhhh?

I love maggies, I really really do. But they require their own nuclear reactor.

You really need something with 15 watts per channel or higher and more importantly you need something that can handle the current draw. The parasound could be a good option, but I haven't heard anything from the halo series from parasound, so YMMV

Depending on what you are doing with the mini maggies, even a half decent marantz receiver amp might be a good way to go.

What are you ultimately trying to accomplish with the mini maggies? How are you trying to set them up? What are you looking to get out of them? Did you buy them used or new?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> Just received my lcd2-c headphones in the mail. Have to say, I love them, they sound great they are they are nice and comfortable, even on my big head. The build quality is stellar, the anodized metal just breaths quality. When I first listened to them I was unsure. Granted I wasn't using an amp, so I wasn't expected to be blown away, but they sounded different, very different from my old hd555. After listening to them for several minutes, I switching back to my old hd555's, and then I could really tell a difference. My old hd555's from 10+ years ago, I always considered as sounding great, but after a few minutes of listening to the lcd2c's, when I tried them again, I felt like they sounded like absolute garbage. The longer I listened to the lcd2c, the better they sounded. I guess the headphones need some breaking in.
> 
> Finally finished my speaker amp adapter. I went kinda overboard, bought cardas binding posts, banana plugs, solder, flux and chassis wire. Its not perfect, but im happy with how it turned out. Still waiting on heat shrink so I can finish my cables, then I can hook up my tube amp. Made a few mistakes, I burnt a plastic lip while soldering, which kinda annoys me. I also ordered the wrong 1/4" jack, I got the metal adapter, but I forgot to order the one with gold contacts. I might remake it in the future, learn from my mistakes and make a more refined adapter.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/oyjJi
> 
> photos if anyone is interested.
> 
> The only thing I dont like about my lcd2c's, is the cable. Its a really nice braided 4 wire cable, with mini xlr connectors, but the cable is only 6' long. After routing the cable around some things on my desk it doesnt leave me much room. Im looking at buying a nice 10' +/- extension cord, anyone have any recommendations? I found a mogami extension cable on amazon, not sure how good it is.
> 
> also, any recommendations on how to store them? i have a basic metal locker hook holding my old hd555's, but i dont want to damage. Dont really have the space for those wooden head shaped holders, unless i figure out a way to mount them somehow.
> 
> I have some other headphones on the way, wanted to try a few things. I have a pair of fostex th-610, and sennheiser hd700 coming. Ill probably be sending the 700's back, but I wanted to try them before they get discontinued, and they are still on sale


Jesus christ. Overkill much?

As for the LCD2s, keep in mind that they are planar magnetic. The sound wave propagates in a completely different fashion than dynamic headphones. So its bound to sound different at first. But once you give it some juice and listen to the bass, you will keep these forever.

You will also probably keep the fostex headphones as well.

As for the cable..... if you are going to use speaker cable to go from the amp to your adapter, wouldn't that extend your cable out far enough? You really don't want to be extending your cable out because that just adds more resistance and tends to make things sound a bit dull.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ohhhhhhh?
> 
> I love maggies, I really really do. But they require their own nuclear reactor.
> 
> You really need something with 15 watts per channel or higher and more importantly you need something that can handle the current draw. The parasound could be a good option, but I haven't heard anything from the halo series from parasound, so YMMV
> 
> Depending on what you are doing with the mini maggies, even a half decent marantz receiver amp might be a good way to go.
> 
> What are you ultimately trying to accomplish with the mini maggies? How are you trying to set them up? What are you looking to get out of them? Did you buy them used or new?


For now they're going to be used for games/secondary music setup. Ultimately I think they're going to end up being used as speakers for my desktop.

A listening experience that's overall good but fairly compact in terms of size. Single DWM bass panel setup. Bought them used ($850).

I'm not too particular about what's driving them for now as long as it's competent/sufficient and has volume control. I was looking at Crest's CA amps but I think I'd need a preamp for them?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> For now they're going to be used for games/secondary music setup. Ultimately I think they're going to end up being used as speakers for my desktop.
> 
> A listening experience that's overall good but fairly compact in terms of size. Single DWM bass panel setup. Bought them used ($850).
> 
> I'm not too particular about what's driving them for now as long as it's competent/sufficient and has volume control. I was looking at Crest's CA amps but I think I'd need a preamp for them?


I would just get a older high power marantz receiver for like 200 bucks and call it done.

Do some research. The older receivers are generally class AB or class B which is a lot more desirable than the class D stuff we have today.


----------



## Gobstoppable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Jesus christ. Overkill much?
> 
> As for the LCD2s, keep in mind that they are planar magnetic. The sound wave propagates in a completely different fashion than dynamic headphones. So its bound to sound different at first. But once you give it some juice and listen to the bass, you will keep these forever.
> 
> You will also probably keep the fostex headphones as well.
> 
> As for the cable..... if you are going to use speaker cable to go from the amp to your adapter, wouldn't that extend your cable out far enough? You really don't want to be extending your cable out because that just adds more resistance and tends to make things sound a bit dull.


lol i couldn't help myself. im like tim the tool man, everything always needs moar power *grunt* *grunt* lol. I love little bits of hardware, especially nice pieces. I did the same thing when I built my watercooling loop, I used fittings that i didn't necessarily need, just because I like the fittings. I love how they look, the craftsmanship and the work that goes into them. I added lots of 45 degree fittings just to make my tube connect at a straighter angle, and because I love how they look. Could I have done it with less fittings, absolutely, I could of even used cheaper fittings then bitspower, but I like what I like lol. I also like little projects like this, it even gave me an excuse to buy some new tools lmao. Heck im already planning on rebuilding it and learning from my past mistakes lol. I can use the same binding posts, I have enough excess wire and soldering post, all I would need is more resistors. The project really made me wish I had a solder pot, and a better soldering iron. I made a caldron from air dry clay, it worked but felt a bit cheaply rigged, and didnt work as well as a soldering pot would. Next time ill also sweet talk the mechanic at my work, get him to let me use his drill press, that way I can drill perfect holes in the perfect place for my binding post. These holes I drilled with progressively larger drill bits finishing with a 1/2" bit, but I had to do hand filing to get the posts to mount straight. A drill press will make it much easier, and ill be able to more precisely drill the holes.

You make a good point about the speaker cables to adapter, that should give me the extra length I'm looking for.

Im kinda confused about these cardas banana plugs, every other binding post ive understood how to secure the wire, but im not 100% sure on these. I get the basics, the wire goes threw the middle and is secured with the front screw, but im not sure if I just run the wire threw the hole, and wrap the wires around plug, and thread on the front bolt to secure it? Im sure ill figure it out, havent really tried yet, still waiting on my heat shrink


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobstoppable*
> 
> lol i couldn't help myself. im like tim the tool man, everything always needs moar power *grunt* *grunt* lol. I love little bits of hardware, especially nice pieces. I did the same thing when I built my watercooling loop, I used fittings that i didn't necessarily need, just because I like the fittings. I love how they look, the craftsmanship and the work that goes into them. I added lots of 45 degree fittings just to make my tube connect at a straighter angle, and because I love how they look. Could I have done it with less fittings, absolutely, I could of even used cheaper fittings then bitspower, but I like what I like lol. I also like little projects like this, it even gave me an excuse to buy some new tools lmao. Heck im already planning on rebuilding it and learning from my past mistakes lol. I can use the same binding posts, I have enough excess wire and soldering post, all I would need is more resistors. The project really made me wish I had a solder pot, and a better soldering iron. I made a caldron from air dry clay, it worked but felt a bit cheaply rigged, and didnt work as well as a soldering pot would. Next time ill also sweet talk the mechanic at my work, get him to let me use his drill press, that way I can drill perfect holes in the perfect place for my binding post. These holes I drilled with progressively larger drill bits finishing with a 1/2" bit, but I had to do hand filing to get the posts to mount straight. A drill press will make it much easier, and ill be able to more precisely drill the holes.
> 
> You make a good point about the speaker cables to adapter, that should give me the extra length I'm looking for.
> 
> Im kinda confused about these cardas banana plugs, every other binding post ive understood how to secure the wire, but im not 100% sure on these. I get the basics, the wire goes threw the middle and is secured with the front screw, but im not sure if I just run the wire threw the hole, and wrap the wires around plug, and thread on the front bolt to secure it? Im sure ill figure it out, havent really tried yet, still waiting on my heat shrink


Solder pots are over rated. You should only get one if you are doing a TON of connections. If you get a proper soldering station and simple flux core silver solder, you would be plenty happy.

As for the banana plugs, you just run the wire through and crush it on with the screw. No solder or even heat shrink needed.


----------



## danycyo

Hey guys looking for some advice in my next purchase.

With my current setup I have a pair of DT 990's 250 Ohm powered by a Fiio E10k. Although it sounds good I am looking for something different.

I was considering buying a new sound card: ASUS EssenceSTXII Essence STX II Sound Card and having that power my DT 990's instead. I like that the card has 7.1 surround. Will my regular studio headphones be able to take advantage of that feature? Will my sound be improved over the Fiio E10k? I game,watch movies, and listen to all different types of music. I primarily wanted better positional audio and sound quality.

Is this a worthwhile upgrade or should I be looking into something else?


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danycyo*
> 
> Hey guys looking for some advice in my next purchase.
> 
> With my current setup I have a pair of DT 990's 250 Ohm powered by a Fiio E10k. Although it sounds good I am looking for something different.
> 
> I was considering buying a new sound card: ASUS EssenceSTXII Essence STX II Sound Card and having that power my DT 990's instead. I like that the card has 7.1 surround. Will my regular studio headphones be able to take advantage of that feature? Will my sound be improved over the Fiio E10k? I game,watch movies, and listen to all different types of music. I primarily wanted better positional audio and sound quality.
> 
> Is this a worthwhile upgrade or should I be looking into something else?


As far as the positional audio goes yes sound cards will convert 7.1 surround sound to L+R virtual surround sound for games, movies etc and output it to any headphones you plug in. I think Asus cards use dolby headphone for their virtual surround though and most people seem to think its the worst of the virtual surround technologies. If your main purpose for the card is to get virtual surround I would probably look at something else. There are quite a few videos on youtube comparing dolby headphone, Creative SBX, Sennheiser's surround and some others. I would watch them and see which one sounds the best to you. As far as the better than the E10k I can't comment as I haven't heard either but it will definitely sound much different when you turn on the virtual surround.


----------



## Mars73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Halo_003*
> 
> That's the important part!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, do you use any EQ on the HE 400?


No, just the amp and dac, no EQ.
It's been a while since I've been on Headfi and been checking out the possibilities but I might try some things.
It was one of the last new HE400 available, had to search quite a bit as they were already not available anymore and I was not interested in the HE400S which was released at the time.


----------



## pez

People were really keen on Razer surround a while back. Not sure if it's still holding it's own or not. I think the DT990 is a great baseline can for that purpose, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> The X00's that I tried were the Mahogany. Definitely interested in trying the Ebony and Purple Heart. There aren't any meets coming up soon though so it might be a while unfortunately. I got the MSR7's recently so im good on closed back headphones for a while. They probably suit my preferences better than any of the X00s would.


Yeah, I don't think the X00s would survive a LAN







. They're sturdier than they initially feel (I've dropped mine accidentally on my hard plastic floor mat a few feet down with no cosmetic damage or broken parts), but that abuse a LAN headset sees constantly....nah







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wouldn't take good headphones to any LAN. I just don't trust the vast majority of gamers around good equipment.


----------



## Gobstoppable

I finally got my synthesis nimis power amp hooked up, with the power amp to headphone adapter I made. I plugged in my lcd2c headphones, turned on some turned, and I was absolutely blown away. I was completely stunned, it sounded better then I could of even imagined. Music sounds amazing and fells so alive. I hear song like i had never heard them before, its as though I have never really heard some songs before. Gaming was intense, bf1 sounded so lifelike, the detail was killer, the bass has a such a nice and realistic boom. Imaging was fantastic, ive never had such an easy time determine where the sound is coming from, and not only right to left, but front to back as well. Im blown away, I couldn't be happier with the lcd2c gaming performance, they add so much more enjoyment to the experience. There were a couple of big explosions where I actually ducked my head slightly and had to look around my house, make sure nothing was happening in real life, some distant explosions where the bass and sound felt so real. When the wife got home I sat her down and had her take a listen. At first she was uninterested, just home from work didn't really care to hear. She loves the system and actually spent an hour listening to music, she was very interested in how to turn on the equipment so she can listen when I'm not home lol. A million thanks to tjj for his great recommendations.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> I would just get a older high power marantz receiver for like 200 bucks and call it done.
> 
> Do some research. The older receivers are generally class AB or class B which is a lot more desirable than the class D stuff we have today.


I was having trouble finding detailed info on Marantz's discontinued gear. I ended up going with a Parasound HCA-2200II.

Going to get a Schiit SYS as the preamp in the short-term.

Edit: Making sure I'm not an idiot here, powering up goes in this order: DAC/Source->Preamp (if using active)->Power amp/receiver

And powering off is the inverse, correct?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I was having trouble finding detailed info on Marantz's discontinued gear. I ended up going with a Parasound HCA-2200II.
> 
> Going to get a Schiit SYS as the preamp in the short-term.
> 
> Edit: Making sure I'm not an idiot here, powering up goes in this order: DAC/Source->Preamp (if using active)->Power amp/receiver
> 
> And powering off is the inverse, correct?


Ohhhhhhh. That actually had enough power to run full size magnepans. So if you end up liking your desktop stuff and go full size, you are already set.

I like it. You will have to tell me what the big boy parasound stuff sounds like.

Careful with the schiit sys too. It is not using their nicer alps pot. It is some 5 cent volume pot out of the bin. I would encourage you to make your own using an alps blue velvet and a couple neutrick RCA connectors

For 30 bucks and a little sweat equity and you would have something that would be higher quality than 99% of stuff on the market and would probably last a lifetime.

A proper alps pot is nice enough where you would bypass all your amp's volume knobs just so you could use your own passive preamp though. Thats the only catch


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Ohhhhhhh. That actually had enough power to run full size magnepans. So if you end up liking your desktop stuff and go full size, you are already set.
> 
> I like it. You will have to tell me what the big boy parasound stuff sounds like.
> 
> Careful with the schiit sys too. It is not using their nicer alps pot. It is some 5 cent volume pot out of the bin. I would encourage you to make your own using an alps blue velvet and a couple neutrick RCA connectors
> 
> For 30 bucks and a little sweat equity and you would have something that would be higher quality than 99% of stuff on the market and would probably last a lifetime.
> 
> A proper alps pot is nice enough where you would bypass all your amp's volume knobs just so you could use your own passive preamp though. Thats the only catch


I had been trying to shake the prices out of someone on 2200 Mk.1 and some HCA-1000s locally before I saw this pop up and decided to dive in







.

It's not overly prone to breaking I'd hope? I doubt I'm going to go anywhere near the high end of the knob. I only need it to last me a few months until I can afford to get a different passive with more inputs.

Actives are tempting from the input perspective but I don't want the audio mucked with. I suppose I'll need an active/processor for modern consoles and such.

I'm like a gorilla with a soldering iron







. I'd either need to get a lot more practice in or it would need to be extremely easy for me to attempt it.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shardnax*
> 
> I'm like a gorilla with a soldering iron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd either need to get a lot more practice in or it would need to be extremely easy for me to attempt it.


Honestly, the point-to-point soldering you'd do for what Tjj is suggesting is pretty easy. You have to work pretty hard to fry an RCA connector, and pots are reasonably durable too. Caps and resistors are the ones you gotta be paranoid about cooking. Good starting point, especially since, like Tjj said, you're out $30 if you fry every single component somehow.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Huh. Don't know when they were released, but Knowledge Zenith released their 2BA+1DD ZSR's and the 2BA+2DD ZS6's long ago enough that GearBest now carries them.... ZS6's apparently have an issue with treble though, and too much of it.


----------



## Shardnax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Honestly, the point-to-point soldering you'd do for what Tjj is suggesting is pretty easy. You have to work pretty hard to fry an RCA connector, and pots are reasonably durable too. Caps and resistors are the ones you gotta be paranoid about cooking. Good starting point, especially since, like Tjj said, you're out $30 if you fry every single component somehow.


I'll have to give it a try at some point. For now I need something I need something ready to go.


----------



## Alex132

Oh wow holy crap, the LCD2-Cs are way cheaper than I thought, that actually might be a decent next step from my HD650s? Or wonder if it's worth going for the extra cost of the LCD-2s


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh wow holy crap, the LCD2-Cs are way cheaper than I thought, that actually might be a decent next step from my HD650s? Or wonder if it's worth going for the extra cost of the LCD-2s


The only advantage the LCD2s have over the 2cs is the lambskin pads which I would highly advise budgeting for. Everything else is basically the same.

Just know that the schiit magni really aint going to cut it as far as powering the LCD2s. It will work.....but it will sound kinda thin and lifeless. At minimum you would need something like the asgard 2 and you should really have something like the lyr to do them justice.


----------



## Gobstoppable

the lcd2c are none fazor correct? they also dont come with the $125 travel case. I was considering buying the normal lcd2's because it comes with the leather pads, travel case, and nice wood accents. I went with the lcd2c's because of the whole fazor vs non-fazor debate


----------



## Alex132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> Oh wow holy crap, the LCD2-Cs are way cheaper than I thought, that actually might be a decent next step from my HD650s? Or wonder if it's worth going for the extra cost of the LCD-2s
> 
> 
> 
> The only advantage the LCD2s have over the 2cs is the lambskin pads which I would highly advise budgeting for. Everything else is basically the same.
> 
> Just know that the schiit magni really aint going to cut it as far as powering the LCD2s. It will work.....but it will sound kinda thin and lifeless. At minimum you would need something like the asgard 2 and you should really have something like the lyr to do them justice.
Click to expand...

When I move to Canada I plan on redoing everything, only keeping my HD650s, Samson C01U, HDDs, SSDs and GPU. Probably will go for the ZDac2.

Also don't the lambskin pads get warm?


----------



## LostParticle

Hi guys, I have a question, not sure if it fits this thread, I'm gonna ask anyway:

The stock cable on my Sennheiser HD600's started cutting out on one side and I'm thinking purchasing *this one*, as a replacement.
What do you think? Is there something better around this price range?
*How about this one*?

Thank you!


----------



## cainy1991

Hi all.

Anyone ever heard of or had any experience with the Japanese brand TSdrena?

I'm looking at their HAM-UDAA2 JP DAC amp combo (the E10K I got last week has already failed)

It looks great on paper(from what I could find) and has a mic input which is never a bad thing.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question, not sure if it fits this thread, I'm gonna ask anyway:
> 
> The stock cable on my Sennheiser HD600's started cutting out on one side and I'm thinking purchasing *this one*, as a replacement.
> What do you think? Is there something better around this price range?
> *How about this one*?
> 
> Thank you!


Hello again,

Does anyone have anything to say regarding my post? I am about to place the order for the ZY cable, first link in my quoted post, because this is kind of urgent to me. Anyone, please?

Note: I'm not expecting any kind of significant improvement in sound quality from this cable, even though you never know...
I just want a more durable cable for my HD 600.

Thank you.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello again,
> 
> Does anyone have anything to say regarding my post? I am about to place the order for the ZY cable, first link in my quoted post, because this is kind of urgent to me. Anyone, please?
> 
> Note: I'm not expecting any kind of significant improvement in sound quality from this cable, even though you never know...
> I just want a more durable cable for my HD 600.
> 
> Thank you.


ZY cables are pretty reliable in my experience, and reasonably priced. I say go for it!


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> ZY cables are pretty reliable in my experience, and reasonably priced. I say go for it!


Thanks man!









I already contacted my people in the UK, to place the order.


----------



## Shardnax

Managed to get a ZDac for a decent price, hopefully it'll ship out soon .



cainy1991 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of or had any experience with the Japanese brand TSdrena?
> 
> I'm looking at their HAM-UDAA2 JP DAC amp combo (the E10K I got last week has already failed)
> 
> It looks great on paper(from what I could find) and has a mic input which is never a bad thing.


Can you link to the spec sheet you found? I couldn't find anything in the way of actual specifications.


----------



## cainy1991

Shardnax said:


> Managed to get a ZDac for a decent price, hopefully it'll ship out soon .
> 
> 
> Can you link to the spec sheet you found? I couldn't find anything in the way of actual specifications.



I had found a forum post with someone tearing it down using google translate... Though I cannot find it for the life of me now.

Considering the potential warranty issues and now lack of info I guess I should probably give it a miss.

Might just order another E10K and hope for the best I guess.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I wish they had a closed version of the LCD-2C.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

OC'ing Noob said:


> I wish they had a closed version of the LCD-2C.


I don't think that would work....or at least it wouldn't work the same way. 

The wood on the LCD-2 is for decoration, where as the wood on the LCD-XC is coloring the music a bit. 

And I can honestly say that the mr speakers alpha dogs are pretty much as good if not better than a hypothetical LCD-2c. I personally kind of liked them a bit more than the Xcs if I am honest. 

Also fun fact, mono price is making a proper closed back version of their 1050s which may be something to look into.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Also fun fact, mono price is making a proper closed back version of their 1050s which may be something to look into.


Slight sidenote here: has anyone been able to get to their website? It's been months since I was last able to establish a connection, and this is on three different computers on three different networks.


----------



## Simmons572

Blze001 said:


> Slight sidenote here: has anyone been able to get to their website? It's been months since I was last able to establish a connection, and this is on three different computers on three different networks.


https://www.monoprice.com/

You mean this?


----------



## pez

Ended up taking the Brainwavz pads off of my T50RPs. Made everything slightly too boomy. Maybe if they were on a completely stock T40 or T50 it would have been better. I think I'll be leaving these alone now outside of a headband mod....that and eventually upgrading my work setup .


----------



## msqdavbar

*Gustard H10*

Anyone have experience with this headphone amp? I am going to see how it sounds, (Rega amplifier and other Linn stuff), on my home stereo so I can listen to my turntable with sennheiser 650 headphones. May perhaps change OPAMPS with Bursons if I like them on my Essence ST when I change in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Hello everyone!

I was looking into getting new IEMs and stumbled upon the Focal Sphear for $88. Based on a couple of reviews I've read they're pretty good with a balanced sound (my kind of signature) and really don't isolate well (not concerned about that). Is it worth it to get them for that price?


----------



## pez

If isolation isn't important, why IEMs? I know you may have other reasoning for wanting IEMs (I'm not that naive ), but if isolation isn't of the most importance, why not go for something portable and closed?

As to answer your question, though, I've unfortunately never heard them.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

pez said:


> If isolation isn't important, why IEMs? I know you may have other reasoning for wanting IEMs (I'm not that naive ), but if isolation isn't of the most importance, why not go for something portable and closed?
> 
> As to answer your question, though, I've unfortunately never heard them.


Portability, when going on weekend trips I can bring these and stuff them in my pocket with ease compared to my full sized cans (obviously can't stuff those in my pockets). It's got some isolation but because of the bass reflex design on the body it has some openings and not as isolated as other buds.

I also use buds to listen to some ASMR (relaxation) before sleeping and it's easier to wear IEMs than headphones when in bed.

Lastly, I was looking for something to buy in the sub $100 range of IEMs and found these for $88. They normally retail for $139.99 and up and thought these were a good deal.


----------



## Shardnax

Tjj wasn't kidding about those power requirements for Maggies :thumb:.

Please excuse the mess, it's the only room I could easily get things set up for testing.

Now I just need my ZDac to arrive 

At Mark: I'd suggest getting some kind of travel case for IEMs, if you don't have one already, whenever you decide on a pair. That way you won't need to worry about the cables getting damaged from going in and out of pockets a lot.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Shardnax said:


> Tjj wasn't kidding about those power requirements for Maggies :thumb:.
> 
> Please excuse the mess, it's the only room I could easily get things set up for testing.
> 
> Now I just need my ZDac to arrive
> 
> At Mark: I'd suggest getting some kind of travel case for IEMs, if you don't have one already, whenever you decide on a pair. That way you won't need to worry about the cables getting damaged from going in and out of pockets a lot.


And what you have is the baby magnepans. 

Honestly, you have the amp to try bigger magnepans, but do understand that magnepans are like buying a boat. Its a huge PIA, and they are near impossible to sell. 

At this point, you should get some snells and you would have pretty much the trifecta of cheap and super high quality speakers


----------



## pez

mark_thaddeus said:


> Portability, when going on weekend trips I can bring these and stuff them in my pocket with ease compared to my full sized cans (obviously can't stuff those in my pockets). It's got some isolation but because of the bass reflex design on the body it has some openings and not as isolated as other buds.
> 
> I also use buds to listen to some ASMR (relaxation) before sleeping and it's easier to wear IEMs than headphones when in bed.
> 
> Lastly, I was looking for something to buy in the sub $100 range of IEMs and found these for $88. They normally retail for $139.99 and up and thought these were a good deal.


All valid reasons . Sorry if my post came off a bit...silly .

I do hear lots of praise for the Shure SE215s for that price range, but unfortunately, I'm super out of the loop with IEMs. Every time I go to think about ordering a pair, I realize how much I love my TF10s and then I realize I already don't use them enough.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Shardnax said:


> At Mark: I'd suggest getting some kind of travel case for IEMs, if you don't have one already, whenever you decide on a pair. That way you won't need to worry about the cables getting damaged from going in and out of pockets a lot.



These buds come with their own carrying case ( also comes with 3 memory foam and silicon tips each) which is small enough to stuff down your pockets!



pez said:


> All valid reasons . Sorry if my post came off a bit...silly .
> 
> I do hear lots of praise for the Shure SE215s for that price range, but unfortunately, I'm super out of the loop with IEMs. Every time I go to think about ordering a pair, I realize how much I love my TF10s and then I realize I already don't use them enough.



It didn't come off silly at all, it was an honest question in my book!


----------



## pez

So I picked up a set of HD700 to try out....I bought them more to test them out for positional audio, but we'll see if I think they're up to snuff for my everyday home use. Potentially thinking about using the TH-X00 at work considering I list to most of my music there now. Would eliminate my need to really upgrade my work setup, too.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I am quite tempted by the $350 HE560 deal, they would be a decent upgrade over my original HE400 I think.


----------



## the9quad

Posted this in some other thread, but it really should have been in this thread so
I picked up a Dragonfly Red 










Came with a little leather carrying case.

Supposed to be a real great DAC:

https://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/dragonfly-red/review
https://www.soundandvision.com/content/audioquest-dragonfly-red-and-dragonfly-black-ampdacs-review
https://darko.audio/2016/04/audioquests-dragonfly-red-puts-high-end-daps-on-notice/
https://www.stereophile.com/content...-red-black-usb-da-headphone-amplifiers-page-2
https://www.wifihifi.ca/LatestNewsHeadlines/Hands-OnReview:AudioQuestDragonFlyBlack1.5/Red.html

I did have to pick up an adapter to have it work with my iPhone, which was like $60 as well, but man my PC and iPhone never sounded so good. I really like that the DAC/amp is so portable to unplug it from the PC and just throw it in my pocket to use with my phone.

Also got some 1More Quad Driver IEMs, really blown away by every single thing about these IEM's, and it started with the packaging.

Tasteful outer box:









inner box is really nice and solid with a magnetic clasp:

http://www.the9quad.com/images/2018/01/26/44136DED-D2D4-442D-8E35-4EAC7C8E64B8.md.jpg]/img]

Nice little design on the front that is slightly metallic and embossed (also some crumbs from maybe a piece of chocolate i was eating lol)
[img]http://www.the9quad.com/images/2018/01/26/4DFB0011-2A62-4E6C-B675-486E60262999.md.jpg

Inside left panel has some cool schematic type drawing with engineering notes:









Right side has a leather pouch (has a magnetic clasp as well), extra tips ( 8 spares some foam some silicone), 1/4" jack, airplane adapter, and clip for your shirt or blouse or whatever.









Headphones are really solid (aluminum?) but still really light. Do not have a detachable cord (boo) but the cord is kevlar. Also an attached volume/voice activation inline remote (made of aluminum? as well) that works with iOS and Android phones (supposed to be unique that it works with both). 











Now sound is subjective, but to me they sound amazing like very amazing (nice highs that don't hurt (maybe not clinical enough for purists) and the bass is just right(too much for purisits maybe) with amazing mids), and I have read several reviews that say these things are punching way above their price range. 
Relevant reviews:
https://headfonics.com/2017/10/1more-quad-driver-earphone-review/
https://www.audiophileon.com/news/1more-quad-driver
http://theheadphonelist.com/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-earphone-review/
https://www.soundguys.com/1more-quad-driver-in-ears-review-12500/

Also picked up some Comply isolation 600 foam tips, since I prefer those tips.


So anyway, all in at $200 for DAC, $200 for IEMs, $15 for tips, and $39 for adapter, I feel like I paid a thousand at least for the sound I am getting.


----------



## danycyo

*new purchase*

I just bought another pair of DT 990 Chrome edition headphones but these are 600 ohms. I still have the Fiio E10 from my 250ohm set. I am in the process of buying an amplifier. I will use the DAC on the Fiio and have it go to an O2 amp. I was wondering if this setup is suffice or if I should be looking at something different?


----------



## danycyo

*new purchase*

I just bought another pair of DT 990 Chrome edition headphones but these are 600 ohms. I still have the Fiio E10 from my 250ohm set. I am in the process of buying an amplifier. For the time being I will use the E10 DAC on the Fiio and have it feed the O2 amp. I was wondering if this setup is suffice or if I should be looking at something different?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Well, I suppose you've not gotten the DT990 yet, right? Just wait till it arrive and try it with your present amp and see if it gets loud enough for you. If not, then do come back here and I'm sure some of the audio guys here would gladly help you with this. For me, I'm a simple man at heart, the Schiit Magni 3 and Modi 2 are my go to audio setup for those on a budget.


----------



## pez

the9quad said:


> Posted this in some other thread, but it really should have been in this thread so
> I picked up a Dragonfly Red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came with a little leather carrying case.
> 
> Supposed to be a real great DAC:
> 
> https://www.whathifi.com/audioquest/dragonfly-red/review
> https://www.soundandvision.com/content/audioquest-dragonfly-red-and-dragonfly-black-ampdacs-review
> https://darko.audio/2016/04/audioquests-dragonfly-red-puts-high-end-daps-on-notice/
> https://www.stereophile.com/content...-red-black-usb-da-headphone-amplifiers-page-2
> https://www.wifihifi.ca/LatestNewsHeadlines/Hands-OnReview:AudioQuestDragonFlyBlack1.5/Red.html
> 
> I did have to pick up an adapter to have it work with my iPhone, which was like $60 as well, but man my PC and iPhone never sounded so good. I really like that the DAC/amp is so portable to unplug it from the PC and just throw it in my pocket to use with my phone.
> 
> Also got some 1More Quad Driver IEMs, really blown away by every single thing about these IEM's, and it started with the packaging.
> 
> Tasteful outer box:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inner box is really nice and solid with a magnetic clasp:
> 
> http://www.the9quad.com/images/2018/01/26/44136DED-D2D4-442D-8E35-4EAC7C8E64B8.md.jpg]/img]
> 
> Nice little design on the front that is slightly metallic and embossed (also some crumbs from maybe a piece of chocolate i was eating lol)
> [img]http://www.the9quad.com/images/2018/01/26/4DFB0011-2A62-4E6C-B675-486E60262999.md.jpg
> 
> Inside left panel has some cool schematic type drawing with engineering notes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right side has a leather pouch (has a magnetic clasp as well), extra tips ( 8 spares some foam some silicone), 1/4" jack, airplane adapter, and clip for your shirt or blouse or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headphones are really solid (aluminum?) but still really light. Do not have a detachable cord (boo) but the cord is kevlar. Also an attached volume/voice activation inline remote (made of aluminum? as well) that works with iOS and Android phones (supposed to be unique that it works with both).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now sound is subjective, but to me they sound amazing like very amazing (nice highs that don't hurt (maybe not clinical enough for purists) and the bass is just right(too much for purisits maybe) with amazing mids), and I have read several reviews that say these things are punching way above their price range.
> Relevant reviews:
> https://headfonics.com/2017/10/1more-quad-driver-earphone-review/
> https://www.audiophileon.com/news/1more-quad-driver
> http://theheadphonelist.com/1more-quad-driver-in-ear-earphone-review/
> https://www.soundguys.com/1more-quad-driver-in-ears-review-12500/
> 
> Also picked up some Comply isolation 600 foam tips, since I prefer those tips.
> 
> 
> So anyway, all in at $200 for DAC, $200 for IEMs, $15 for tips, and $39 for adapter, I feel like I paid a thousand at least for the sound I am getting.


Currently have the DragonFly black on my GFs system and it does a decent job pushing the HD650. Can't say I'm disappointed in it at all for the $80 price tag it set me back some time ago.



HL2-4-Life said:


> Well, I suppose you've not gotten the DT990 yet, right? Just wait till it arrive and try it with your present amp and see if it gets loud enough for you. If not, then do come back here and I'm sure some of the audio guys here would gladly help you with this. For me, I'm a simple man at heart, the Schiit Magni 3 and Modi 2 are my go to audio setup for those on a budget.


I finally gave the Magni 3 a short listening session and have to say this is the first Magni I'll recommend. Not the same shrill and cold sound that came from the first 2. I'd also recommend this as well.


----------



## Blze001

pez said:


> I finally gave the Magni 3 a short listening session and have to say this is the first Magni I'll recommend. Not the same shrill and cold sound that came from the first 2. I'd also recommend this as well.


Yeah, I've heard the newest iteration is a pretty solid piece of kit. 

I keep wanting to finally get a nice DAC in my system, but annoying things like dentist appointments and truck repairs keep eating up my spare cash. Adulting sucks, would not recommend.


----------



## pez

So I've been dabbling a bit more. I picked up a Little Dot MkIII and currently testing it out. I'm seeing if they'll make the HD700 go from very likable to loveable. Plan on throwing the HD650 on it in a bit as well. 



Blze001 said:


> Yeah, I've heard the newest iteration is a pretty solid piece of kit.
> 
> I keep wanting to finally get a nice DAC in my system, but annoying things like dentist appointments and truck repairs keep eating up my spare cash. Adulting sucks, would not recommend.


Heh, you're preaching to the choir. Up until recently that was about the life I was living monthly. Now things are a bit more stable and I've been slightly at work upgrading things here and there. Also, A Modi 2 or the Cambridge DAC100 is a great DAC that I think will do you justice for years to come.


----------



## Blze001

pez said:


> A Modi 2 or the Cambridge DAC100 is a great DAC that I think will do you justice for years to come.


My CD player actually has a pretty respectable onboard DAC, I kinda got it specifically because I had the suspicion it'd be awhile before I could get a proper DAC. Kinda bright, but not too bad.


----------



## pez

Shoot for a better amp then . Unless you're missing a key spec or feature that you desire and you're happy with it, the amp will make so much more of a difference. Or even headphones. 

I'm rather hard-pressed to try and find an 'upgrade' for my Bifrost Uber. Does it exist? I'm certain it does....but is that 5% bump in performance going to be more meaningful to me when I'm still using 'mid-fi' headphones? Probably not.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Anyone know anything about these? Seems like a bunch of BS to me 

https://www.nuraphone.com/


----------



## killeraxemannic

double post


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

killeraxemannic said:


> Anyone know anything about these? Seems like a bunch of BS to me
> 
> https://www.nuraphone.com/


Those look really interesting. The technology is nice too. As to how they change the sound based on your ears in comparison to a headphone that plays music the same regardless of person, that would be interesting to find out. 

In regards to the in and over ear design, that could be really cool. The only headphone that comes to mind with a similar concept to that is the Audeze iSine 10 and 20. Those sound good, but then again they have Audeze backing them, and they are also planar magnetic. I guess it really depends on the quality of the drivers.

EDIT: I feel like the 'magic' is really just some sort of auto eq to the headphone that is calculated from the measurements it takes from your ear. So I have my doubts about how well this headphone will do 'neutral'.

EDIT2: You should also note that the only award it got was from CES for innovation, which says nothing about the sound quality.


----------



## pez

killeraxemannic said:


> Anyone know anything about these? Seems like a bunch of BS to me
> 
> https://www.nuraphone.com/


It's interesting.

It looks like it potentially does most of the sound range via the IEM portion and uses the over-ear portion to act as somewhat of a sub. It's definitely an interesting concept, but I'd much rather have it without the IEM portion...though that would ruin the headphone, I'm sure.

EDIT:

I'm having an interesting time with the HD700 (and the LD MKIII makes it that much more interesting).

The HD700 don't do badly recorded music....at all. It just sounds terrible and I think people generally assess them based on this and don't take into account that perfectly mastered music sounds wonderful on them--that and people don't understand how much of the music they listen to isn't mastered really well at all. 

The headphones tend to make you wish it was the case, but when you hear badly mastered treble come out as a shrill, mushy mess, it makes you quite sad. You know you love the tracks and you know they've sounded better, but the HD700 just refuses to compromise on this.

The Little Dot sounds great and with the HD700 and HD650 so far, it's clearly the better amp (vs the Asgard 2). It's not some magical box that fixes the HD700, but it does take a small edge away from the HD700 that makes them listenable at slightly louder levels. The headphones have about 20 hours of time put into them (I played some white noise at it's 6KHz peak for 5 hours the day after I got them) and the amp itself probably has about 5-10 hours. I won't discount burn-in, but I'm not betting on it, either. 

On the other hand, the HD700 are great for gaming. Soundstage is there, bass extension is there, and because of it's rather unique peak in sound, footsteps tend to be a highlight depending on the game being played. I have this magical love/hate relationship with the Q701 that the HD700 obliterates. In the sense that I hate every semblance of the Q701 for music, it's great for games. However, it doesn't extend well and makes the low-end of any game sound hollow and lifeless. The HD700 fixes that (albeit at 2-3x the price) and ultimately is a winner in that aspect. I'm just not sure for even the limited use of the HD700 I use for music if I'll be able to bear it. I have the ability to return both within a 30 day window, so I'll be exercising that option and knowledge quite a bit.

I'll test the TH-X00 on the OTL amp soon, but the TH-X00 sounds quite good even on a Fula 2 that I don't think I'm going to be wow'ed by it.


----------



## pez

I've seemingly killed the thread .

Still leaning towards keeping the HD700. Between (unlikely) burn-in between the amp and the headphones--and mentally, I'm liking the headphones. Still haven't tried the TH-X00 on the LD, but I'm really just enjoying the HD700 that much .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I've seemingly killed the thread .
> 
> Still leaning towards keeping the HD700. Between (unlikely) burn-in between the amp and the headphones--and mentally, I'm liking the headphones. Still haven't tried the TH-X00 on the LD, but I'm really just enjoying the HD700 that much .


No. You didn't kill the thread. OCN killed this forum site. This new site is a massive PIA to use. 

HD700s are better than the HD800s.

I still think they are a tad cold sounding, but they are definitely better than the KXX headphones. I think the key with the HD700s is price. I think when they launched they were like 800 bucks which is stupid. They simply don't sound like 800 dollar headphones. 

Amazon has them at 450 which I think is a a much better price. If they could get that down to 400 bucks, or if mass drop had some special version of them for cheap, I think they would be a SOLID option for the people who want a balance between gaming and hifi heapdhones. 

---------

As for the little dot. Eh. Meh. I am always leery of cheap chinese tube amps.


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> No. You didn't kill the thread. OCN killed this forum site. This new site is a massive PIA to use.
> 
> HD700s are better than the HD800s.
> 
> I still think they are a tad cold sounding, but they are definitely better than the KXX headphones. I think the key with the HD700s is price. I think when they launched they were like 800 bucks which is stupid. They simply don't sound like 800 dollar headphones.
> 
> Amazon has them at 450 which I think is a a much better price. If they could get that down to 400 bucks, or if mass drop had some special version of them for cheap, I think they would be a SOLID option for the people who want a balance between gaming and hifi heapdhones.
> 
> ---------
> 
> As for the little dot. Eh. Meh. I am always leery of cheap chinese tube amps.


This is true...the forum is slowly coming back into fruition...slowly, but it's happening.

And the $800 price tag was what originally strayed me away--the $450 price tag brought me back to them. I'm really enjoying the LD, but I'm not going to pretend it isn't a sidegrade to the Asgard 2 (though I think it sounds better for 3 of my 4 headphones so far). BTW, have you heard any of the LD offerings? Got any tubes you want to recommend me ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> This is true...the forum is slowly coming back into fruition...slowly, but it's happening.
> 
> And the $800 price tag was what originally strayed me away--the $450 price tag brought me back to them. I'm really enjoying the LD, but I'm not going to pretend it isn't a sidegrade to the Asgard 2 (though I think it sounds better for 3 of my 4 headphones so far). BTW, have you heard any of the LD offerings? Got any tubes you want to recommend me ?


Yeah, the little dot IMO isn't that great. To me it sounds like a warmer entry level amp. 

I have heard everything littledot has made except for the first edition. I think the first edition had issues though so its probably a good thing I havent run into it. 

And for tube rolling, you can get the GE JAN5654W. Only get the JAN version; they are cheap enough that you don't have to settle. You can also get the Mullard CV4010, but those are less common. I am only seeing ones available through international sellers on ebay. 

I mean......meh. Its a 6AK5 tube which is a tube that was designed to be used in radios. I have never been a fan of amps that use radio frequency tubes. I also don't like that this is a full pentode tube being used in an OTL application. 

I would much rather see a single ended triode amp. When are you gonna pick up a soldering iron and go build your own amp. I feel like its about time you graduated.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tjj226 Angel said:


> No. You didn't kill the thread. OCN killed this forum site. This new site is a massive PIA to use.


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaah. I've been more productive at work and I have this mysterious thing called "spare time" available now since I'm rarely on OCN now. Heck, the battery on my phone usually lasts longer too. Reaper took up a chunk of that though. ^_^


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Yeah, the little dot IMO isn't that great. To me it sounds like a warmer entry level amp.
> 
> I have heard everything littledot has made except for the first edition. I think the first edition had issues though so its probably a good thing I havent run into it.
> 
> And for tube rolling, you can get the GE JAN5654W. Only get the JAN version; they are cheap enough that you don't have to settle. You can also get the Mullard CV4010, but those are less common. I am only seeing ones available through international sellers on ebay.
> 
> I mean......meh. Its a 6AK5 tube which is a tube that was designed to be used in radios. I have never been a fan of amps that use radio frequency tubes. I also don't like that this is a full pentode tube being used in an OTL application.
> 
> I would much rather see a single ended triode amp. When are you gonna pick up a soldering iron and go build your own amp. I feel like its about time you graduated.


I considered ordering the Bottlehead kit, but ultimarely impulsively picked up the LD to see if it was something that would help me entertain keeping the HD70O in my collection. It seems to have done just that, but I'll throw the Asgard 2 back in soon to see if it's just me getting used to the headphones.


----------



## Shardnax

I really dislike this new forum system :|.



pez said:


> The HD700 don't do badly recorded music....at all. It just sounds terrible and I think people generally assess them based on this and don't take into account that perfectly mastered music sounds wonderful on them--that and people don't understand how much of the music they listen to isn't mastered really well at all.
> 
> The headphones tend to make you wish it was the case, but when you hear badly mastered treble come out as a shrill, mushy mess, it makes you quite sad. You know you love the tracks and you know they've sounded better, but the HD700 just refuses to compromise on this.


This reminds me of when I tried telling Caenlen that the HD700s wouldn't play nice with poor masters and got ignored. Some people don't want to have to source better copies of music .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I considered ordering the Bottlehead kit, but ultimarely impulsively picked up the LD to see if it was something that would help me entertain keeping the HD70O in my collection. It seems to have done just that, but I'll throw the Asgard 2 back in soon to see if it's just me getting used to the headphones.


You don't even need a bottlehead kit. Just go make an account on DIY audio and be like "hey, I am a noob, what tube amp schematic is the flavor of the month" and then they will spit something out that is nice, cheap, and easy. Or they will tell you to make a 300b amp. 

I am a fan of the ever popular EL84 amp. 12au7 in parallel into triode strapped EL84s into some cheap hammond or james transformers. 

Sounds great. Nice and punchy. Small. Cheap. Simple. And the parts would pretty much last forever. 

Pretty much this except with a headphone jack.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Finally ordered a replacement cable for my Hifiman HE-400, the stock cable is just too thick and long for desktop use. At least the cable has become much softer along the years of use.
Maybe now the headphones (and O2 amp) will see some use and not just gather dust. Or maybe I need to downgrade my speakers first...

EDIT: sigh... How can it be so hard to find a decent (and cheap) headphone stand for the HE-400. I think I'll go with a large bottle of Glögi for now, as it's tall enough so the connectors on the HE-400 don't hit the table.


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> You don't even need a bottlehead kit. Just go make an account on DIY audio and be like "hey, I am a noob, what tube amp schematic is the flavor of the month" and then they will spit something out that is nice, cheap, and easy. Or they will tell you to make a 300b amp.
> 
> I am a fan of the ever popular EL84 amp. 12au7 in parallel into triode strapped EL84s into some cheap hammond or james transformers.
> 
> Sounds great. Nice and punchy. Small. Cheap. Simple. And the parts would pretty much last forever.
> 
> Pretty much this except with a headphone jack.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh4cl50lSvk


I'm all for building, but I'm the type that likes to be hands on with a bit of help visually. That's why the BHC is so appealing. There's a million videos of the assembly to the point I think I would be super comfortable doing it. That and I've seen some look very good based on people staining the wood, adding custom elements....something that at this point in life I'd rather pay someone to do for me. I'm all game for assembling my own PCs, but keyboards and amps/DACs are still just a 'maybe' for me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*OCN Headphones and Earphones Club*



pez said:


> I'm all for building, but I'm the type that likes to be hands on with a bit of help visually. That's why the BHC is so appealing. There's a million videos of the assembly to the point I think I would be super comfortable doing it. That and I've seen some look very good based on people staining the wood, adding custom elements....something that at this point in life I'd rather pay someone to do for me. I'm all game for assembling my own PCs, but keyboards and amps/DACs are still just a 'maybe' for me.


do it ,it's a lot of fun and BHC sounds awesome


----------



## Blze001

My only hesitance with a completely DIY amp is making a housing for it without woodworking or metalworking tools.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> My only hesitance with a completely DIY amp is making a housing for it without woodworking or metalworking tools.


A bottlehead kit comes with the housing. 

And honestly, just go to ross or tjmax and find a wooden cigar box. Sometimes you can get some really neat boxes for pennies on the dollar. 

Then all you need is a drill with a christmas tree bit and a hot glue gun. 

Another popular option is to go to Michales and get a shadow box frame in what ever color you want. Then go to a metal supply shop and have them cut you a top plate to fit where the glass of the frame would normally sit. For a few extra bucks, they can general cut you the holes you need in the metal for your tubes, transformers, switches, and jacks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I'm all for building, but I'm the type that likes to be hands on with a bit of help visually. That's why the BHC is so appealing. There's a million videos of the assembly to the point I think I would be super comfortable doing it. That and I've seen some look very good based on people staining the wood, adding custom elements....something that at this point in life I'd rather pay someone to do for me. I'm all game for assembling my own PCs, but keyboards and amps/DACs are still just a 'maybe' for me.


Hmmmmmmmm I haz a proposition for you. Pmed.


----------



## pez

I need to get into soldering in general as it's my next step in just about all of the hobbies I have left (cable sleeving for PC builds, custom built KBs, amps for headphones/speakers).

PMed ya back Tjj.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> And honestly, just go to ross or tjmax and find a wooden cigar box. Sometimes you can get some really neat boxes for pennies on the dollar.


Don't amps need a metal case for grounding?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Blze001 said:


> Don't amps need a metal case for grounding?


Grounded metal case is mostly used for minimizing EMI (==Faraday Cage).



EDIT:
Now that I started upgrading my HE-400, it's time to go all the way.
Ordered some chinese Brainwavz HM5 hybrid earpads to upgrade the comfort factor, already have the normal pleather and velour pads so I can just take one of them apart to get that plastic ring for installation.
The headband could use some more cushions too...

Also thinking about making some mods to the grills, but I think I'll leave that for later.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> Don't amps need a metal case for grounding?


Nope. A grounding bus (aka a big piece of copper wire) usually does the trick. 

Plus, normally you use a 3 prong plug and you can ground everything to the barrel ground pin. 

A metal chassis will make it easier to ground things, but its not a requirement in the slightest.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I have a question for all. 

I am sitting on a bunch of tube amp parts and I am trying to downsize. Selling them all off piece meal would be a pain in the butt. If I built a nice looking tube speaker/headphone amp, would anyone be interested in purchasing it. It would be a very nice amp for 400-500 bucks. I know some of you have been looking for a high end amp and this would be a pretty darn nice amp for the cost of parts. I would not charge for labor or design. However I also know that I am basically a random guy off the internet and buying a home brew amp might turn some people off. 


I am asking because if I built it, I would need to spend a bit of money to get any miscellaneous parts that I don't already have and before I make that purchase, I just want to get some general feed back. 

And I am JUST looking for feedback on the idea. I am not going to take any positive feedback as affirmation of a purchase. So please comment as you see fit.


----------



## pez

I did reply to that PM ya know .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I did reply to that PM ya know .



.............I friggen hate this new forum. I did not get a notification.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I have a question for all.
> 
> I am sitting on a bunch of tube amp parts and I am trying to downsize. Selling them all off piece meal would be a pain in the butt. If I built a nice looking tube speaker/headphone amp, would anyone be interested in purchasing it. It would be a very nice amp for 400-500 bucks. I know some of you have been looking for a high end amp and this would be a pretty darn nice amp for the cost of parts. I would not charge for labor or design. However I also know that I am basically a random guy off the internet and buying a home brew amp might turn some people off.
> 
> 
> I am asking because if I built it, I would need to spend a bit of money to get any miscellaneous parts that I don't already have and before I make that purchase, I just want to get some general feed back.
> 
> And I am JUST looking for feedback on the idea. I am not going to take any positive feedback as affirmation of a purchase. So please comment as you see fit.


Why not kill two birds with one stone? There are a few of us who want to break into the "build our own" world.

Is it following a design with blueprints on the internet? If so, might be a cool bridge between buying a kit and piecing parts entirely solo: not an official kit, per-se, but the builder doesn't have the question mark of knowing if the parts will work together. Send them the parts with a link to the diagram, then those in this thread who have built amps before can chime in with tips and troubleshooting advice while the buyer puts it together.


----------



## pez

The forum is flipping out on me ATM. I got a token expired message . Glad my post wasn't long.

TL;DR -- PM notification system sucks, sold off the Q701.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> Why not kill two birds with one stone? There are a few of us who want to break into the "build our own" world.
> 
> Is it following a design with blueprints on the internet? If so, might be a cool bridge between buying a kit and piecing parts entirely solo: not an official kit, per-se, but the builder doesn't have the question mark of knowing if the parts will work together. Send them the parts with a link to the diagram, then those in this thread who have built amps before can chime in with tips and troubleshooting advice while the buyer puts it together.


Well a few things on that. 

1: I do firmly believe in tuning an amp. I do not know how an amp is going to sound until it is built. I am just not at that level. I need the opportunity to tweak capacitors and resistors to really get the amp to sound right. And while you might argue that the end user can do the same thing, I already have boxes of resistors and the equipment to do it right. 

2: Other than maybe 1 or 2 of you, I do not think there are many people who want to break into DIY. So the market isn't exactly big. 

3: No one should have a question mark about part selection if they are doing a simple SE amp. The truth is that there isn't a whole lot of real selection to begin with. For instance transformers are pretty simple. If you want to buy an off the shelf tube transformers from mouser, your choices are hammond. That's it. Its just hammond. Edcor has a 8 week lead time, and everything else requires a call to a dealer in china. 

Not only that, but some schematics have part recommendations right on the schematic. Je labs has several amp schematics on google images and they literally spell out what you should buy.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Well I upgraded from my "gaming" audio setup, picked up a Valhalla 2 + Modi 1 from Craigslist and ordered a pair of HD650. I knew I would be see an improvement but damn if its not a beautiful sound


----------



## Pings

mrpurplehawk said:


> Well I upgraded from my "gaming" audio setup, picked up a Valhalla 2 + Modi 1 from Craigslist and ordered a pair of HD650. I knew I would be see an improvement but damn if its not a beautiful sound


Nice welcome to the club. Gaming audio is a gimmick for the most part. I'm sure your new setup blows that gaming stuff out the water. 

__________________________________________


Tax Season is here and I am looking for another balanced DAC/AMP. Here is what I have been looking at. What are your thoughts on any of these or do you have anything else to recommend? Right now I have my eye on the Questyle Audio CMA400i but would love to know what you guys think. 

Fostex HP-A4BL:
https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A4BL.shtml

Questyle Audio CMA400i:
http://www.questyleaudio.com/index.php/product/cma400i

Topping DX7s:
http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/dx7s/index.htm

Schiit Jotunheim:
https://www.schiit.com/products

AUNE S6:
http://en.auneaudio.com/index.php?s=Home/Article/detail/id/148.html


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Pings said:


> Nice welcome to the club. Gaming audio is a gimmick for the most part. I'm sure your new setup blows that gaming stuff out the water.


Agreed, its a massive difference. I will be keeping my Cloud Alphas for LAN use at I tend to attend them often


----------



## pez

Yes, thankfully the HD650s scale accordingly with different amps. Sometimes it's a good thing, sometimes it's a great thing.


----------



## silvrr

Pings said:


> Nice welcome to the club. Gaming audio is a gimmick for the most part. I'm sure your new setup blows that gaming stuff out the water.
> 
> __________________________________________
> 
> 
> Tax Season is here and I am looking for another balanced DAC/AMP. Here is what I have been looking at. What are your thoughts on any of these or do you have anything else to recommend? Right now I have my eye on the Questyle Audio CMA400i but would love to know what you guys think.
> 
> Fostex HP-A4BL:
> https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/products/HP-A4BL.shtml
> 
> Questyle Audio CMA400i:
> http://www.questyleaudio.com/index.php/product/cma400i
> 
> Topping DX7s:
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/dx7s/index.htm
> 
> Schiit Jotunheim:
> https://www.schiit.com/products
> 
> AUNE S6:
> http://en.auneaudio.com/index.php?s=Home/Article/detail/id/148.html



I would steer clear of the Schiit Jot unless you get a chance to hear it before hand. It has a tone of power and is very clean but has some odd response in the upper registers. I never really kicked back and listened to music with mine, I was always skipping songs or fiddling with the volume.


----------



## pez

That seems to be a trait of Schiit's solid state stuff. The Magni 3 is a tad bit warmer, but still a bit 'cold' in the end, IMO.


----------



## pietro sk

Blze001 said:


> Don't amps need a metal case for grounding?


this is true for RF - radios, transmitters , etc


Tjj226 Angel said:


> Well a few things on that.
> 
> 1: I do firmly believe in tuning an amp. I do not know how an amp is going to sound until it is built.


i agree on that. 
with building a one, learned few things. 
to think and design, even a audio stuff with rf on mind. 
any schema, even a simplest one, you need to look at it with complex eyes, nothing is simple. (this thinking saves your ass when debugging errors)

adding quality components here and there, mostly the polypropylene caps, made a difference.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

So, decided to log in here on the forums out of boredom (haven't been on in over a week, give or take) to mention a recent acquisition...

Fostex T40RP mk III's. I.... My opinion on them? The word "interesting" has come up a few times. I honestly can't decide what my thoughts on them are.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

WhiteWulfe said:


> So, decided to log in here on the forums out of boredom (haven't been on in over a week, give or take) to mention a recent acquisition...
> 
> Fostex T40RP mk III's. I.... My opinion on them? The word "interesting" has come up a few times. I honestly can't decide what my thoughts on them are.


Unless you intend on modding them, return them. 

They really aren't worth your time otherwise.


----------



## pez

I can't remember the exact sound that it produced when I fully opened up the T50RP, but I don't remember keeping it that way for long if that helps .

Currently I have the HD700 and LD MKIII in queue to be returned. And this is because of the Hifiman Edition X V2s. 

In short, you can 'fix' the HD700 with simple mods, but you end up ruining details, bass quality and soundstage by doing so (speaking to the ModHouse mod). I see why people like it for sure, but it becomes a fancier HD650 at that point (read: not as 'veiled'). I still have to commend the HD700 for positional audio in games and I think it's tuned nearly perfectly for that. Footsteps come across a tad louder on them due to the nature of the HD700s sound. 

All in all I have mixed feelings about recommending them. They hate badly produced music, and in turn will make you hate your own favorite (badly produced) music. On the other hand, the stuff that does sound good on them sound _really_ good on them. I'm tempted to say they're a big upgrade in musicality, bass, separation and detail to the Q701. Then again I genuinely grew from dislike to a small form of hatred for the Q701--so I guess everything is an upgrade from them in a sense--but I think those that like the K701 and Q701, but disliked the Senn HD6xx line due to their 'veiled' sound will enjoy the HD700.

I'm going to give more listening to the HEX v2 prior to making a mini review, but I'm extremely pleased with them so far. More to come!


----------



## Leopanda

For 2 months I can't stop listening to rock oldies in my Ebonies, they are worth every penny I spent on them and even more! They deserve some care, so I've bought a headphone stand and attached sennheiser HD650 headband to them, the comfort improved a lot with it. The synergy with AGD dacamp is just perfect, everything sounds so engaging and natural! I never thought I would listen to music for 3-4 hours every day. 

As I've spent enough time with this setup I decided to mod my headphones' drivers with dampening material to reduce ringing and improve clarity, i will make a small review with impressions after that. The kit is in transit from US to my country, I hope to get it by the end of month.

BTW I am thinking about buying meze 99 classics for portable use with iphone, and then maybe get DFR for office and business trips. They already come with a transport case and a cable with attached mic. Can anyone compare meze's sound with th-x00?


----------



## kms108

I have the followings:

Sony EX600 Pentaconn 5 Balanced
Sony EX800ST
Sony EX1000 Pentaconn 5 Balanced
Sony XBA3
Beyerdynamic Xelento wired First Edition with Final Audio C081 Cable Pentaconn 5 Balanced
and some cheaper sony models


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Unless you intend on modding them, return them.
> 
> They really aren't worth your time otherwise.


They're nice, but after a second listen, and then for the fun of it plugging my HD 600's in and restarting the song.... Hands out down prefer the HD 600's, AND my Sennheisers isolate better (well, until my amp was at 12 o'clock for power anyways). I'm not buying a pair of headphones and then spending the same amount of money of what I paid for them into mods, because at that point it's just better to put $300 CAD into a pair.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

WhiteWulfe said:


> They're nice, but after a second listen, and then for the fun of it plugging my HD 600's in and restarting the song.... Hands out down prefer the HD 600's, AND my Sennheisers isolate better (well, until my amp was at 12 o'clock for power anyways). I'm not buying a pair of headphones and then spending the same amount of money of what I paid for them into mods, because at that point it's just better to put $300 CAD into a pair.


Eh. 

I mean if you mod them well, they are pretty much unbeatable for closed back isolating headphones. The Mr. Speakers alpha dogs are some of my favorite headphones for when you want something to block out the rest of the world 

I even like them more than the audeeze LCDXCs. 

So it wouldn't be a bad thing to mod your headphones what so ever. You would really just need to either commit or return them.


----------



## pez

Leopanda said:


> For 2 months I can't stop listening to rock oldies in my Ebonies, they are worth every penny I spent on them and even more! They deserve some care, so I've bought a headphone stand and attached sennheiser HD650 headband to them, the comfort improved a lot with it. The synergy with AGD dacamp is just perfect, everything sounds so engaging and natural! I never thought I would listen to music for 3-4 hours every day.
> 
> As I've spent enough time with this setup I decided to mod my headphones' drivers with dampening material to reduce ringing and improve clarity, i will make a small review with impressions after that. The kit is in transit from US to my country, I hope to get it by the end of month.
> 
> BTW I am thinking about buying meze 99 classics for portable use with iphone, and then maybe get DFR for office and business trips. They already come with a transport case and a cable with attached mic. Can anyone compare meze's sound with th-x00?


You took the foam insert from the HD650 or the entire headband? If the latter, pics please .



WhiteWulfe said:


> They're nice, but after a second listen, and then for the fun of it plugging my HD 600's in and restarting the song.... Hands out down prefer the HD 600's, AND my Sennheisers isolate better (well, until my amp was at 12 o'clock for power anyways). I'm not buying a pair of headphones and then spending the same amount of money of what I paid for them into mods, because at that point it's just better to put $300 CAD into a pair.


The issue most people have is that it is a cheaper headphone to boot, but with mods punches way above it's price-tier. They are also extremely thirsty for power (as are most Planars).



kms108 said:


> I have the followings:
> 
> Sony EX600 Pentaconn 5 Balanced
> Sony EX800ST
> Sony EX1000 Pentaconn 5 Balanced
> Sony XBA3
> Beyerdynamic Xelento wired First Edition with Final Audio C081 Cable Pentaconn 5 Balanced
> and some cheaper sony models


I've added you :thumb:.


----------



## LostParticle

pez said:


> I've added you :thumb:.



Hello, 

Can you please correct my entry: "Amplifier": MAGNUM IA-120 SE?
That is what I always use.

Thank you.


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> You took the foam insert from the HD650 or the entire headband? If the latter, pics please .


Just a strip with foam from aliexpress lol

Sorry for photo quality!


----------



## Farih

Hey guys, been some time.....

Had a rather strange but interesting headphone journey the past few weeks.

My first "proper" headphone was a DT990 wich then later got replaced by a HD650 wich i thought was better.
Later on i got an Audioqeust Nighthawk. (got some other non-important headphones to)

Out of the box the Nighthawks arent that great imo.
After an EQ though this things have rocked my world and have done for more then a year.

Last few weeks i been auditioning 3 other headphones, the HD800, HD800s and an AKG K812.
I dismissed the HD800 pretty quickly, way to less bass and excitement imo.
It was a toss between the HD800s and the AKG K812, the HD800s had better highs and soundstage with because of that slightly better imaging (imo)
The AKG K812 highs didnt seem to be louder but somehow got in the way more then the HD800s (siblance ? tizzyness ?)
I didnt want to EQ expensive headphones like this but i did anyway  

The HD800s didnt like to be EQ'ed much in the bass department so stuff didnt get much better then, i rather liked the mid/highs so those didnt need EQ imo.
The K812 reacted alot better then the HD800s on EQ and was pretty easy to get rid of the to me worrysome highs and add a tiny bit of needed sub bass, alltogether this made the K812 in most departments better sounding then to HD800s to me.

After a week of toying with these 3 headphones i went on and bought the K812, got a great deal at 700,- euro (about 800$)
Then kept playing with the K812 for 2 more weeks before listening to the Nighthawks again.

Here is the strange thing:
Those 2 weeks i could clearly hear that the K812 has better soundstage, imaging, texture, details and very clearly better vocals.
All those 2 weeks i felt something missing and Always felt compelled going back to me Nighthawks.
And OMG when i did i remembered why, that bass, that shallow soundstage with freaky 3D imaging. The frikkin emotions i get with this headphone.
Seriously i cry to music with Nighthawks no other headphone have done to me before, its strange, its magical!
Remember you can get this thing new for just 300$ in the US!

Prolly gonna sell the K812 again and get another pair of Nighthawks just incase these ever die and they run out of production.
After that my qeust for an even better headphone will continue on, hopefully i can find one that is better and doesnt need EQ.

in the end:
WTS K812, WTB Nighthawks


----------



## silvrr

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Eh.
> 
> I mean if you mod them well, they are pretty much unbeatable for closed back isolating headphones. The Mr. Speakers alpha dogs are some of my favorite headphones for when you want something to block out the rest of the world


Dont forget that Mr. Speakers no longer sells these, however, he did release the files and instructions necessary to build and print your own.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/open-alpha-t50-3d-printed-headphone-project-from-mrspeakers.825868/


----------



## HL2-4-Life

It all boils down to one's personal sound signature preference, I actually auditioned the Nighthawk a while back, and I couldn't get myself to like it as I'd found it a tad dark sounding for my liking (which explains why I prefer my HD800 + SDR Mod and K812. I don't EQ, and the K812 and HD800 have the SQ that I prefer, I got rid of the LCD2.2 nF because I'd found it to be a tad dark as well. HFM planar cans suit my audio palate because they generally have a brighter SQ with pretty good mids and bass. The LCD 2.2 nF had this creamy thick bass but the lack of sparkle didn't sit well with me.


----------



## pez

LostParticle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please correct my entry: "Amplifier": MAGNUM IA-120 SE?
> That is what I always use.
> 
> Thank you.


On it; should be updated now .



Leopanda said:


> Just a strip with foam from aliexpress lol
> 
> Sorry for photo quality!


'Tis what I was hoping . Does it do a lot better for front-to-back movement? To expand (Tyll refers to this as the 'rising from a pillow' test); they easily fall back if I lean back in my chair and vice versa when I sit back up. It's l



Farih said:


> Hey guys, been some time.....
> 
> Had a rather strange but interesting headphone journey the past few weeks.
> 
> My first "proper" headphone was a DT990 wich then later got replaced by a HD650 wich i thought was better.
> Later on i got an Audioqeust Nighthawk. (got some other non-important headphones to)
> 
> Out of the box the Nighthawks arent that great imo.
> After an EQ though this things have rocked my world and have done for more then a year.
> 
> Last few weeks i been auditioning 3 other headphones, the HD800, HD800s and an AKG K812.
> I dismissed the HD800 pretty quickly, way to less bass and excitement imo.
> It was a toss between the HD800s and the AKG K812, the HD800s had better highs and soundstage with because of that slightly better imaging (imo)
> The AKG K812 highs didnt seem to be louder but somehow got in the way more then the HD800s (siblance ? tizzyness ?)
> I didnt want to EQ expensive headphones like this but i did anyway
> 
> The HD800s didnt like to be EQ'ed much in the bass department so stuff didnt get much better then, i rather liked the mid/highs so those didnt need EQ imo.
> The K812 reacted alot better then the HD800s on EQ and was pretty easy to get rid of the to me worrysome highs and add a tiny bit of needed sub bass, alltogether this made the K812 in most departments better sounding then to HD800s to me.
> 
> After a week of toying with these 3 headphones i went on and bought the K812, got a great deal at 700,- euro (about 800$)
> Then kept playing with the K812 for 2 more weeks before listening to the Nighthawks again.
> 
> Here is the strange thing:
> Those 2 weeks i could clearly hear that the K812 has better soundstage, imaging, texture, details and very clearly better vocals.
> All those 2 weeks i felt something missing and Always felt compelled going back to me Nighthawks.
> And OMG when i did i remembered why, that bass, that shallow soundstage with freaky 3D imaging. The frikkin emotions i get with this headphone.
> Seriously i cry to music with Nighthawks no other headphone have done to me before, its strange, its magical!
> Remember you can get this thing new for just 300$ in the US!
> 
> Prolly gonna sell the K812 again and get another pair of Nighthawks just incase these ever die and they run out of production.
> After that my qeust for an even better headphone will continue on, hopefully i can find one that is better and doesnt need EQ.
> 
> in the end:
> WTS K812, WTB Nighthawks


I feel like you should check out the HEX v2 as well. I think you might be pleasantly surprised. I came close to pulling the trigger on the HD800 S to test out, but Tjj talked me out of that . I can't say I'm disappointed in the HEX whatsoever, though....

Did you get rid of your Nighthawk? 'WTB'?


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> 'Tis what I was hoping . Does it do a lot better for front-to-back movement? To expand (Tyll refers to this as the 'rising from a pillow' test); they easily fall back if I lean back in my chair and vice versa when I sit back up. It's l


Yeah, with this headband you can dance, shake your head and rock'n'roll all over the room with your headphones on 
And clamping force increased a little that is another improvement for me.


----------



## pez

Yeah I was going to say this is the one headphone I consistently notice clamping force is not an issue whatsoever with. Do you mind linking the Aliexpress item you used? I think I might want to try this myself.


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> Yeah I was going to say this is the one headphone I consistently notice clamping force is not an issue whatsoever with. Do you mind linking the Aliexpress item you used? I think I might want to try this myself.


I ordered this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1-p...32547234848.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.r9dzdb

But I am sure you can find analogs on amazon with free shipping, like this one:
https://www.amazon.com/MagiDeal-Hea...115876&sr=8-9&keywords=Headband+Cushion+hd650


----------



## pez

Good call. I was hoping to find the more HD650-like style, but this may have to do. I'm throwing up the idea of having them sent off to be converted to have a removable cable, but not sure if it's worth it now that they might not be my mine pair of headphones.


----------



## Farih

HL2-4-Life said:


> It all boils down to one's personal sound signature preference, I actually auditioned the Nighthawk a while back, and I couldn't get myself to like it as I'd found it a tad dark sounding for my liking (which explains why I prefer my HD800 + SDR Mod and K812. I don't EQ, and the K812 and HD800 have the SQ that I prefer, I got rid of the LCD2.2 nF because I'd found it to be a tad dark as well. HFM planar cans suit my audio palate because they generally have a brighter SQ with pretty good mids and bass. The LCD 2.2 nF had this creamy thick bass but the lack of sparkle didn't sit well with me.


Yeah its all personal and i can understand you not liking the Nighthawks.. out of the box without EQ i dont like them much either lol
The midbass is way to much compared to the subbass and its missing that nice slight sparkle in the top end.

But with an EQ these Nighthawks are monsters!
I understand you dont wanna EQ as most people dont, i am still in search of that one headphone that i dont need the EQ to.
But untill then EQ helps me alot enjoying music 

If you ever like to give it a go here is the EQ i use for the K812

Oh god... how you add pictures? 
How to look like an idiot as a mod lol (havent been on much since new site)

Btw, whats ur opinion on the K812 ?





pez said:


> On it; should be updated now .
> 
> I feel like you should check out the HEX v2 as well. I think you might be pleasantly surprised. I came close to pulling the trigger on the HD800 S to test out, but Tjj talked me out of that . I can't say I'm disappointed in the HEX whatsoever, though....
> 
> Did you get rid of your Nighthawk? 'WTB'?


I wish i could audition so many more headphones but here in Holland there isnt much to audition. 
Can order alot online but not audition sadly. 

I have tryed a HE-560 before, i didnt hate it but didnt like it much either.

When going through reviews alot and a sounddemo from Zreviews (i know those dont mean much but still) i really like to try the Ether C flows oneday.

And no, i havent got rid of my Nighthawks.
I am thinking of maybe buying a 2nd one, just in case this one ever breaks or so.


----------



## JackCY

You can find the HD 600 headband padding on eBay etc. The HD 650 padding is there too I think but harder to find.
Not sure I will buy one, can you measure how thick it is? As I use a different big foam on K712 headband, listening to a 2nd pair now hopefully no issues will be discovered with this one and it "burns" well as as the first one did, or that's just my brain burning in. Unfortunately the 1st pair can't be used for direct comparison as it should have shipped 2 hours ago and still waiting for a courier to pick the package up, unlucky timing, didn't know the 2nd pair will arrive this soon otherwise would have loved to listen to both side by side.

AKG K712, liked it so far, can't say the same about any of the HD 5 and even 6 series Sennheisers, Beyerdynamics xx0 series, ...

And here we go again... 2nd K712 something clicks in the left cup, 1st one was creaking and was delivered open box instead of new from Amazon....
The build quality on AKG seems not so great to be honest. They can mark it made in EU all they want, I bet it's just assembled in EU from parts from China.


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> Good call. I was hoping to find the more HD650-like style, but this may have to do. I'm throwing up the idea of having them sent off to be converted to have a removable cable, but not sure if it's worth it now that they might not be my mine pair of headphones.


Luckily I don't have your concerns, fostex are and will be my main and only pair of house headphones!  And they are my hi-end for sure, as I love the sound of all my favourite rock groups with 'em, and they give me just enough details in music.
Comfort is much better with shorter cable, dunno if it is worth to make it detachable. 
Another thing to look at are the pads. I am happy with stock, but still interested in trying ZMF Ori sheepskin pads. It would be great to have an opportunity to switch pads any time to get different sound signature with the same pair of headphones.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Farih said:


> Oh god... how you add pictures?
> How to look like an idiot as a mod lol (havent been on much since new site)
> 
> Btw, whats ur opinion on the K812 ?


I love mine, I use it more for chamber type music, some pop and New Age stuff. The HD800 is awesome for orchestral pieces with its superb soundstage and imaging, for for other genres of music (like Jazz) I find that its wide soundstage can 'artificially' diffuse the sound too much making the music sound 'distant'. That's why I have the K812, it's great for non-orchestral pieces like Jazz and Chamber Music as it has a smaller soundstage (NOT small per se) making them sound more intimate. Like the HD800, the K812 is capable of oodles of micro detail and is not forgiving IF the source is not great (low bit rate MP3's tend to sound harsh) hence my library consists of DSD's, FLAC and WAV.....and some 320kbps MP3's.

As I'm in the midst of moving house, I've been reduced to using my HE4XX and HD6XX on my iFi Nano iDSD......


----------



## pez

Farih said:


> Yeah its all personal and i can understand you not liking the Nighthawks.. out of the box without EQ i dont like them much either lol
> The midbass is way to much compared to the subbass and its missing that nice slight sparkle in the top end.
> 
> But with an EQ these Nighthawks are monsters!
> I understand you dont wanna EQ as most people dont, i am still in search of that one headphone that i dont need the EQ to.
> But untill then EQ helps me alot enjoying music
> 
> If you ever like to give it a go here is the EQ i use for the K812
> 
> Oh god... how you add pictures?
> How to look like an idiot as a mod lol (havent been on much since new site)
> 
> Btw, whats ur opinion on the K812 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i could audition so many more headphones but here in Holland there isnt much to audition.
> Can order alot online but not audition sadly.
> 
> I have tryed a HE-560 before, i didnt hate it but didnt like it much either.
> 
> When going through reviews alot and a sounddemo from Zreviews (i know those dont mean much but still) i really like to try the Ether C flows oneday.
> 
> And no, i havent got rid of my Nighthawks.
> I am thinking of maybe buying a 2nd one, just in case this one ever breaks or so.


Based on my conversations with Tjj the HEX is somewhat of the oddball in that the HE-560 and even the HE-1Ks are a much flatter sounding and less 'fun' sounding headphone. I feel the same way about the Fostex in terms of having a backup. Especially if MD decide they don't want to do the drops anymore. 



Leopanda said:


> Luckily I don't have your concerns, fostex are and will be my main and only pair of house headphones!  And they are my hi-end for sure, as I love the sound of all my favourite rock groups with 'em, and they give me just enough details in music.
> Comfort is much better with shorter cable, dunno if it is worth to make it detachable.
> Another thing to look at are the pads. I am happy with stock, but still interested in trying ZMF Ori sheepskin pads. It would be great to have an opportunity to switch pads any time to get different sound signature with the same pair of headphones.


Well they're my main pair of headphones for work...which I guess technically I probably do more listening at work some weeks than home. I think I'm just finding that I want to put more money into audio again than I probably should be .


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Hey guys, have a question. Im new to the whole tube amp section. Not sure if this is the right page.

Anyways just bought this. https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=109&cp_id=10919&cs_id=1091903&p_id=13194&seq=1&format=2

I have a soundblaster zxr, on the back of that is RCA's, so i have those hooked up to the tube amp. When i fire it up it hisses and pops unless i turn my windows sound to 10 or less. But still has a slight hiss. Anyways, when i turn it to bluetooth its just fine and sound great. 

So the question is how do i get rid of the hissing sound from my PC? Cause i bought this just for listening to music on my headphones from my pc, but also when i want to listen to music on the speakers.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Might have to return this. if there is nothing i can do.. Not sure what would be a good replacement otherwise, need it for headphones and for speakers.


----------



## Leopanda

Several minutes ago I ordered AudioQuest USB A-B cable to replace the stock crappy one going from my laptop to dacamp. 
Do you guys believe it really can affect the sound in any manner? 
I don't, so decided to check this out myself for just $29.  I will recieve it in a month.


----------



## pez

I think usually cables make a very marginal difference if they do end up making a difference at all. People try to measure it and stuff usually comes out being within a margin of error and then arguments ensue. Based on what I've read and based on simple logic and facts, there should indeed be a difference in some cables based on what's used (i.e. something using basic copper wire versus silver wire or one using a super pure copper wire, etc.). 

However, on top of all of those variables, you have to make up for any biases that can be naturally assumed (i.e. people have more bias towards things they buy vs things they're given, and so on). 

The best way to go into things is probably as a skeptic, but even that's not always full-proof. I have a cable made of a pretty decent quality coming my way today for the HEXv2, but I paid for it, I think it looks cool and I'm happy about the price I paid to it. Adding those biases in with the fact that I find the stock surgical tube-like cable very strange, I'm not sure I'll be able to give a neutral opinion.

I'll stop rambling now .


----------



## Leopanda

That's fair, people are always biased towards what they own, but that usually happens after they live with a thing and get used to it.

I don't think that a bias can prevent from objective first time experience. For example, I was disappointed with sound of th-x00 when listened to them for the first time, because they sounded very different from m-50x's that I was used to. But I appreciated them after burn-in, and could notice and compare the changes that happened to them.


----------



## twerk

What's this then?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-thx-aaa-789-linear-amplifier

Looks nice... too many buzzwords and not enough technical detail though.


----------



## kx11

i got Dolby Atmos from windows store , enabled it from playback settings ...etc , i want to make sure i'm fully capable of enjoying Atmos on Headphones , what i got is SHURE SRH1540

also found this link with recommended headsets for Atmos 

https://www.plantronics.com/us/en/features/dolby-atmos


what do you guys think ?


----------



## pez

I don't know a ton about Dolby Atmos and I've not been super interested in it (proprietary software in general is just kinda 'yuck' to me, personally). However, the link below indicates to me that it can be used with any set of stereo headphones. There's not many true 5.1 or 7.1 headphones that would take advantage or even sound remotely as good as something like your Shures, so stereo headphones with a good soundstage would probably outweigh almost anything 'virtual'.

https://www.dolby.com/us/en/categories/games/overwatch.html


----------



## the9quad

pez said:


> I don't know a ton about Dolby Atmos and I've not been super interested in it (proprietary software in general is just kinda 'yuck' to me, personally). However, the link below indicates to me that it can be used with any set of stereo headphones. There's not many true 5.1 or 7.1 headphones that would take advantage or even sound remotely as good as something like your Shures, so stereo headphones with a good soundstage would probably outweigh almost anything 'virtual'.
> 
> https://www.dolby.com/us/en/categories/games/overwatch.html



Not sure about the movie use, but as it seems to also be used as an API in games. MS is trying to push it. Right now it is mostly in DICE engine games and some other random titles. So at least as far as gaming goes, it is better than just plain stereo (no matter how great the soundstage on your headphones is) but really it just seems like a rehash of stuff we had before like A3D, EAX, etc...In short it is just positional audio really.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

the9quad said:


> Not sure about the movie use, but as it seems to also be used as an API in games. MS is trying to push it. Right now it is mostly in DICE engine games and some other random titles. So at least as far as gaming goes, it is better than just plain stereo (no matter how great the soundstage on your headphones is) but really it just seems like a rehash of stuff we had before like A3D, EAX, etc...In short it is just positional audio really.


I disagree that atmos cans are better than a good headphone, maybe a cheap or a crappy one but not the decent to outstanding open cans. I've had my Senns for awhile and I can tell if the guy behind me (creeping) is southeast or southwest of me (as in literally anywhere in between those as well). I can also tell where a shot is coming from by the bullet miss. So I don't know where you get the whole dolby atmos is better than any headphone when it's not the same as using literally 5.1 or 7.1 speakers in a room. 

I do agree that all these surround effects are just marketing BS that is basically a rename of the old style positional audio that came out before.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Lady's and gent's I need some assistance here 
I have Audio-gd R2R -11 incoming and can't decide on my new cans ,would love to get LCD-X but the weight (don't know if they are heavier then my HE 400 or about the same ? ) 
-AUDEZE LCD2C
-HIFIMAN EDITION X V2 
-AEON Flow Open-Back 
-AUDEZE LCD-X

want planar's since I love my mod it HE 400 but they are neck snappers ,AEON Flow Open-Back or Hifiman looks tasty

other headphones I own are HD 650,Beyer's 880 Pro mod it,589's and Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilee (sometimes this year LOL- from massdrop )

Edit; almost forgot some free tunes ,was searching today 
https://suzka.bandcamp.com/album/re-source
https://obritech.bandcamp.com/releases


----------



## pez

coolhandluke41 said:


> Lady's and gent's I need some assistance here
> I have Audio-gd R2R -11 incoming and can't decide on my new cans ,would love to get LCD-X but the weight (don't know if they are heavier then my HE 400 or about the same ? )
> -AUDEZE LCD2C
> -HIFIMAN EDITION X V2
> -AEON Flow Open-Back
> -AUDEZE LCD-X
> 
> want planar's since I love my mod it HE 400 but they are neck snappers ,AEON Flow Open-Back or Hifiman looks tasty
> 
> other headphones I own are HD 650,Beyer's 880 Pro mod it,589's and Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilee (sometimes this year LOL- from massdrop )


What type of music are you listening to? I'm currently using the HEXv2 and I think it's one of the most fun and forgiving headphones I've heard in this price range. I just spent about 3 hours in the local shop this past wednesday with the Focal Clears, HD800S, HEXv2, and some short listening with the Aeon FLOWs. I didn't care for the LCD2 several years ago, so I didn't bother with them at all this time around.

In short, I didn't care for the AEON Flow opens at all. They're superrrr warm, but something like the HEXv2 is warm and still a more enjoyable and is simply on a different level as a headphone sound-wise. That being said, the AEON has superb build quality. I spent less than 15 minutes with the AEONs as I just didn't care for their sound from the moment I put them on. They just sounded 'thick'. Not thick like a HD650 can sound, but just 'too' thick. Maybe warm and smooth is the better word. 

I honestly think the HEXv2 is one of the best headphones I've heard in this range that is still fun to listen to. It has great bass, is super comfy and the new pricing with the V2s is definitely more acceptable. My biggest complaint about the Hifiman is the build-quality. I can't speak for all of them or for all of Hifiman's headphones, but there's some elements that give me concerns. The 2.5mm connections for the headphones have some play (evident between a used model I bought initially and the sealed unit I bought Wednesday). If the cable pulls at an angle away from the headphones or if the connector is long enough to drape down, turning your head and move it a bit and you'll hear the channel cut-out. As it was explained to me, the ground connection is being lost due to the movement. The rest of the headphone seems pretty great, but the portion where the cup rotates gives me concern as well. It's a bit hard to come to terms with these in a headphone of it's price range, but I'm going to give it the full return period to make a decision.

I'm happy to try out any music or give further details on anything needed if you want .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> Lady's and gent's I need some assistance here
> I have Audio-gd R2R -11 incoming and can't decide on my new cans ,would love to get LCD-X but the weight (don't know if they are heavier then my HE 400 or about the same ? )
> -AUDEZE LCD2C
> -HIFIMAN EDITION X V2
> -AEON Flow Open-Back
> -AUDEZE LCD-X
> 
> want planar's since I love my mod it HE 400 but they are neck snappers ,AEON Flow Open-Back or Hifiman looks tasty
> 
> other headphones I own are HD 650,Beyer's 880 Pro mod it,589's and Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilee (sometimes this year LOL- from massdrop )
> 
> Edit; almost forgot some free tunes ,was searching today
> https://suzka.bandcamp.com/album/re-source
> https://obritech.bandcamp.com/releases



So the LCD-X is a weird headphone. It really only likes to play well on some amps. Its a very hit or miss headphone. I would suggest that you find a shop around you to try the LCD-X with the audio gd before buying. 

The LCD2Cs are good, but they may require an after market cable. When the first LCD2s came out, the stock cable was garbage. A cheap after market cable opened up the mids by quite a bit. So keep that in your mind. 

the HE-Xv2 is probably my go to for overall sound quality, but like pez is mentioning, we have been seeing build quality issues. 

If you don't mind a used set of headphones, I really like the LCD3 non fazor.


----------



## coolhandluke41

pez said:


> What type of music are you listening to? I'm currently using the HEXv2 and I think it's one of the most fun and forgiving headphones I've heard in this price range. I just spent about 3 hours in the local shop this past wednesday with the Focal Clears, HD800S, HEXv2, and some short listening with the Aeon FLOWs. I didn't care for the LCD2 several years ago, so I didn't bother with them at all this time around.
> 
> In short, I didn't care for the AEON Flow opens at all. They're superrrr warm, but something like the HEXv2 is warm and still a more enjoyable and is simply on a different level as a headphone sound-wise. That being said, the AEON has superb build quality. I spent less than 15 minutes with the AEONs as I just didn't care for their sound from the moment I put them on. They just sounded 'thick'. Not thick like a HD650 can sound, but just 'too' thick. Maybe warm and smooth is the better word.
> 
> I honestly think the HEXv2 is one of the best headphones I've heard in this range that is still fun to listen to. It has great bass, is super comfy and the new pricing with the V2s is definitely more acceptable. My biggest complaint about the Hifiman is the build-quality. I can't speak for all of them or for all of Hifiman's headphones, but there's some elements that give me concerns. The 2.5mm connections for the headphones have some play (evident between a used model I bought initially and the sealed unit I bought Wednesday). If the cable pulls at an angle away from the headphones or if the connector is long enough to drape down, turning your head and move it a bit and you'll hear the channel cut-out. As it was explained to me, the ground connection is being lost due to the movement. The rest of the headphone seems pretty great, but the portion where the cup rotates gives me concern as well. It's a bit hard to come to terms with these in a headphone of it's price range, but I'm going to give it the full return period to make a decision.
> 
> I'm happy to try out any music or give further details on anything needed if you want .


Music (quick snap of my partial library in attachment) -pretty much anything goes as long as it's a Flac file or better 
HEXv2 (poor-man's HE1000 V2) definitely is on top of my list and lead me to AEON's ,I think every headphone ever made should have ear shaped/elongated ear-cups ,the ROUND over-sized ear-cups on other models tend to rest on the jawbone and lead you to crunch teeth/change the shape of ear canal while listening ( .. think MrSpeakers mention this in one of the vids I watched recently )-makes sense.
Build quality reflects the price I guess but cable connection concerns me the most ,will look forward to receiving your update 
Thank you Sir 





Tjj226 Angel said:


> So the LCD-X is a weird headphone. It really only likes to play well on some amps. Its a very hit or miss headphone. I would suggest that you find a shop around you to try the LCD-X with the audio gd before buying.
> 
> The LCD2Cs are good, but they may require an after market cable. When the first LCD2s came out, the stock cable was garbage. A cheap after market cable opened up the mids by quite a bit. So keep that in your mind.
> 
> the HE-Xv2 is probably my go to for overall sound quality, but like pez is mentioning, we have been seeing build quality issues.
> 
> If you don't mind a used set of headphones, I really like the LCD3 non fazor.


Unfortunately the nearest "shop" for testing would be at list 65 miles away not really looking forward to this 
LCD3 non fazor (good condition ) are hard to find ,there was one pair I liked listed on HeadFi but it was coming from Russian Fed.
LCD2Cs look like they are made from different material and was wondering about their weight ,sound signature .The price is nice too ($799) but additional $130 makes me hesitate 

Thank you Angel


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> Music (quick snap of my partial library in attachment) -pretty much anything goes as long as it's a Flac file or better
> HEXv2 (poor-man's HE1000 V2) definitely is on top of my list and lead me to AEON's ,I think every headphone ever made should have ear shaped/elongated ear-cups ,the ROUND over-sized ear-cups on other models tend to rest on the jawbone and lead you to crunch teeth/change the shape of ear canal while listening ( .. think MrSpeakers mention this in one of the vids I watched recently )-makes sense.
> Build quality reflects the price I guess but cable connection concerns me the most ,will look forward to receiving your update
> Thank you Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately the nearest "shop" for testing would be at list 65 miles away not really looking forward to this
> LCD3 non fazor (good condition ) are hard to find ,there was one pair I liked listed on HeadFi but it was coming from Russian Fed.
> LCD2Cs look like they are made from different material and was wondering about their weight ,sound signature .The price is nice too ($799) but additional $130 makes me hesitate
> 
> Thank you Angel


Going through your music, I actually think the LCD2s are going to be your best bet. 

The HEX is more detailed, but when paired with a neutral amp it can be a tad bass light. 

The LCD2 is a little more laid back, but it is a much more full and warm sounding headphone that would not only pair really well with the audio gd, but it would pair really well with all of the music on the list. 

To give you a more specific example, Gregory Porter uses a lot of double bass in his orchestra. It helps set the whole mood and tone for the music and I think a lot of that would be lost with the HEX. The LCD2 would keep a lot of that and give you a much more meaty sound.


----------



## Leopanda

Now I want LCD2s too


----------



## coolhandluke41

Yes I do appreciate tight low-end without sacrificing the mids ,basically more refined -next level HE-400's without the modification is what I'm after for this R2R 11, it should arrive in about 12 days
Testing with my existing cans will give me better understanding which direction to go 
Cheers


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> Yes I do appreciate tight low-end without sacrificing the mids ,basically more refined -next level HE-400's without the modification is what I'm after for this R2R 11, it should arrive in about 12 days
> Testing with my existing cans will give me better understanding which direction to go
> Cheers


Not going to lie, on paper what you are describing is the HEX. And if you were getting something more like the schiit mjolnir, I would definitely tell you to get the HEX. 

But since you are getting a more neutral amp, I think you will definitely want a warmer headphone. 

IMO I do not think "tight bass" is good. When you have tight bass, you get a lot of bass slam, but the bass decay ends up suffering. When someone plays bass guitar it sounds like someone is trying to dampen the strings early and it make things sound more unnatural and less inviting. 

What you should want is a lot of natural sounding bass which is what the LCD2 will give you.


----------



## Streetdragon

Hiho, little question,
is out there a nice headphoneamp,preamp(dont need balanced) where the volumn control that uses relays? i love the sound of this stuff and the feeling. dat clicking.....
Wanna drive with them HD650 and AKG k712pro and wanna control the volumn of my soundsystem(Need RCA out 1x minimum)
I think i will replace my valhalla2 with it. just burnd my hand on it^^ not the problem, but i want relays. dont realy need tubes.
Maybe someone has some names that are sellign in europe too

The "AUDIO-GD NFB-1AMP" is smiling at me. But around 500€ would be better^^

edit "AUDIO-GD C-2 2017" without the input balanced hmmm....


----------



## pez

coolhandluke41 said:


> Music (quick snap of my partial library in attachment) -pretty much anything goes as long as it's a Flac file or better
> HEXv2 (poor-man's HE1000 V2) definitely is on top of my list and lead me to AEON's ,I think every headphone ever made should have ear shaped/elongated ear-cups ,the ROUND over-sized ear-cups on other models tend to rest on the jawbone and lead you to crunch teeth/change the shape of ear canal while listening ( .. think MrSpeakers mention this in one of the vids I watched recently )-makes sense.
> Build quality reflects the price I guess but cable connection concerns me the most ,will look forward to receiving your update
> Thank you Sir
> 
> Unfortunately the nearest "shop" for testing would be at list 65 miles away not really looking forward to this
> LCD3 non fazor (good condition ) are hard to find ,there was one pair I liked listed on HeadFi but it was coming from Russian Fed.
> LCD2Cs look like they are made from different material and was wondering about their weight ,sound signature .The price is nice too ($799) but additional $130 makes me hesitate
> 
> Thank you Angel





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Going through your music, I actually think the LCD2s are going to be your best bet.
> 
> The HEX is more detailed, but when paired with a neutral amp it can be a tad bass light.
> 
> The LCD2 is a little more laid back, but it is a much more full and warm sounding headphone that would not only pair really well with the audio gd, but it would pair really well with all of the music on the list.
> 
> To give you a more specific example, Gregory Porter uses a lot of double bass in his orchestra. It helps set the whole mood and tone for the music and I think a lot of that would be lost with the HEX. The LCD2 would keep a lot of that and give you a much more meaty sound.





coolhandluke41 said:


> Yes I do appreciate tight low-end without sacrificing the mids ,basically more refined -next level HE-400's without the modification is what I'm after for this R2R 11, it should arrive in about 12 days
> Testing with my existing cans will give me better understanding which direction to go
> Cheers





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Not going to lie, on paper what you are describing is the HEX. And if you were getting something more like the schiit mjolnir, I would definitely tell you to get the HEX.
> 
> But since you are getting a more neutral amp, I think you will definitely want a warmer headphone.
> 
> IMO I do not think "tight bass" is good. When you have tight bass, you get a lot of bass slam, but the bass decay ends up suffering. When someone plays bass guitar it sounds like someone is trying to dampen the strings early and it make things sound more unnatural and less inviting.
> 
> What you should want is a lot of natural sounding bass which is what the LCD2 will give you.


I have to agree with what Tjj is saying here in regards to the HEXv2. The bass is probably going to be tighter on the HEX than the LCD2 (my memory serves me that the HD650 and LCD2 had a similarly warm and enveloping bass. Something that might match the bass better for the majority of your music. 

I took a look through the snapshot of your music and while I'm not a huge fan of Daft Punk, Godsmack or Black Label Society, it's closer to the type of music that I do like, so I chose to use that as my listening examples. I used Spotify and I used more popular songs from the albums I *think* were on your list (based on the years). I did this on my LittleDot MKIII on the stock tubes...which according to Tjj is still pretty bright sounding. I have some warmer tubes on the way so I'll have to see how drastically it changes/shapes the sound. 

Daft Punk "Get Lucky" -- Bass is definitely tight here, but the bass line isn't lost or 'thin' here. It's actually extremely satisfying. The airiness that the HEX has is pretty great for this song, too. It definitely gives you the 'groovy' feeling that I feel this song always had to it.

Godsmack "I Stand Alone" -- I actually recognized this song, just never realized this was who the artist was . Keep in minds the LCD2 I heard was a fazor'd version and was several years ago, but this song and I'm going to assume, the album and artist benefit from the more aggressive sounding headphone here. The HEX manages to sound aggressive, but not so in your face that the softer vocal section of this song where voices come from the right channel sound next to you--rather they sound distant to give that disconnected feeling I think they're going for. Vocals in this song take a half-backseat to the guitars, but IIRC, this song has always been this way.

Black Label Society "Stillborn" -- I couldn't see the years form your snapshot, but I figured most people that are fans of BLS like the early Ozzy years -- I could be "ass"uming incorrectly . Vocals and guitar are equally forward and aggressive, but they don't crowd each other. Again, I think a more laid back headphone may take away some of the emotion in the music here. The Wylde solo in the song and the rhythm don't fight each other, but seem to maintain equality and again do well not to crowd each other.

Disturbed "Down With the Sickness" -- I think everyone actually knows this song whether they realize it or not. Ironically I don't think I've ever bothered to listen to it on a nice pair of headphones. I've probably only heard it on the radio or in a movie, TV show, etc. in the past. Anyways, the ruff is nice and 'crunchy' sounding. My brain likes to pick and choose certain types of vocals to be sensitive, too, but there are a couple parts where the vocals get ever so slightly peaky. I'm not sure if I'm complaining just to complain, if it's a Spotify quality issue or just a natural thing to the recording.

Infected Mushroom "Becoming Insane" -- I just picked this song and artist at random since you had 3 albums from them. Acoustic guitar in the beginning sounds great. It sounds super natural and the airiness and separation to it is definitely great here. I can't say that a more laid back headphone would do worse here, but I definitely enjoyed this song on the HEX. I feel like I could actually enjoy some of their music, so I think I'll check them out a bit more .


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was out of the loop for the past few years so wasn't sure what is on top the food chain this days but I think I'm catching up ,good to see new BeyerDynamic line up and top tier T1 with detachable cables ,DT 1990's and DT 1770- looks good but what caught my eye was Monoprice Monolith M1060,are they really the giant killers ?,if they can slay LCD2C then this would be to easy .
I found a pair of used HE-500's ,will try to contact seller today ,hopefully they are in good condition ..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> I was out of the loop for the past few years so wasn't sure what is on top the food chain this days but I think I'm catching up ,good to see new BeyerDynamic line up and top tier T1 with detachable cables ,DT 1990's and DT 1770- looks good but what caught my eye was Monoprice Monolith M1060,are they really the giant killers ?,if they can slay LCD2C then this would be to easy .
> I found a pair of used HE-500's ,will try to contact seller today ,hopefully they are in good condition ..



1: beyerdynamic is not what you want. Everything they make is super bright and you will almost certainly need to EQ it. No bueno. 

2: Monoliths are meh. Very flat, very boring. I don't want to say they are thin sounding, but they are definitely missing something IMO. 

3: I love the HE-500s. I own a pair myself. HOWEVER they are NOT even REMOTELY accurate. They are exceedingly bassy and fun sounding. They are probably the most fun headphones to listen to, but if you think they will be a direct upgrade to the HE-400s, you are sadly mistaken


----------



## Leopanda

Finally! I recieved the kit from Lawton and modded my pair of Fostex's with driver dampening!
Sorry, pez, no photos...

What can I say about doing the mod? 

First of all, that was a challange, because one of the little screws that hold a cup had a completely blured cross, so I couldn't take the left cup off! I tried oh so many different screwdrivers, knives and other stuff, and luckily after an hour of anger and frustration I could unscrew it with sharp hair scissors that could fit tight in to the blured cross!  

Sticking dampening material to the driver was not too hard, but required some time. Lawton has put an additional strip of material into the kit, so I was able to cover the part above the wires to please my internal perfectionist. Then I placed the cups back, I handled with the loose screw with scissors again and could screw it tight 

Now going to the main part - the sound!

I expected subtle changes in sound, because the only thing that benefit from driver dampening is the resonation inside the cup. But the changes were huge, I won't afraid of this word!

At first I started some soft rock music, Fleetwood Mac and Chris Rea, as I wanted to see if the vocals were more forward. I tried to notice something new and at first it was hard to, and it felt like there was less bass quantity. Later I understood that first tracks that I played were not heavy with low freqs, so the only difference that I could hear were little improvements in clarity, like on the Little Lies song I suddenly could hear two voice lines where before I could find just one! That was great, because music didn't loose engagement but got great separation.

And then I swithed on the Prodigy, and oh my God! That was the right thing to do, because that's where the real drive lives!
Don't get me wrong, I loved how my ebonies played bigbeat before, I just didn't have a chance to listen to anything higher in class.
And they really sounded like much more expensive pair of headphones! The bass was there, but it sounded so natural and smooth, and I could hear a lot of new details in the music that were hidden under low ends. And the drums became faster, the hits started to sound more separate.

I tell you, this modification is a must have for those who listen to fast electronic music!

Under impression, I decided to return to rock music, so I turned on the masterpieces like Hotel California and Shine On You Crazy Diamond. You know, these are kind of tracks that you listen to with eyes closed and setting your imagination free. And there again the new sound shined, as it improved instrument positioning and imaging a lot! And again, bass line was smooth and resilient, and I was able to catch every little detail under it. And what is even better - the vocals were sounding more transparent. By that I mean that I could understand the lyrics where I couldn't ever before. That is very important for me, as I am not a native-speaker and often had to search for lyrics in net 

Last thing, as it was already late at night, I played full The Screen Behind The Mirror album of Enigma, and that was a fantastic experience... It was super relaxing and natural, an hour of music, spirit and meditation.

TL;DR
These are the best $45 I ever spent. It is fantastic how several stripes and rounds of material can make a $500 pair of headphones sound that much better, just like a TOTL thing. I highly recommend every th-x00 owner to try this simple and cheap mod.

PS. I'll also post this on headfi, as I promised to do so.


----------



## pez

I'd be curious to hear an Ebony with those mods, but you're nearly describing the base Mahoganny headphone to a T . However, I'm always happy to hear someone is happy with their audio. 

I think I'm leaning towards keeping my TH-X00 as my work 'cans. The HD700 and HEXv2 will remain as gaming and music, respectively, for home use. 

While I'm super hesitant to recommend the HD700 for music, I do quite enjoy this thing for gaming. I didn't get the use the HD800S in a gaming scenario (obviously), but considering it has the super wide soundstage that the HD700 (if not larger), the HD700 and HD800(S) are going to be my top recommendations for those looking for headphones for gaming (and for some reason have the ridiculous budget of $400-$500 or $1200-$1700 .


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> I'd be curious to hear an Ebony with those mods, but you're nearly describing the base Mahoganny headphone to a T . However, I'm always happy to hear someone is happy with their audio.


The changes in wood are subtle, as everyone say, while this mod is a great change!
I think you've never heard what your cans can deliver


----------



## pez

Well I've heard the E-MUs in Teak and Ebony as well as my Mahoganny pair. Compared to the changes you're describing from damping the Ebony cups (damping a denser wood), you are describing what I perceive as the differences between the Ebony and the Mahoganny.


----------



## Leopanda

pez said:


> Well I've heard the E-MUs in Teak and Ebony as well as my Mahoganny pair. Compared to the changes you're describing from damping the Ebony cups (damping a denser wood), you are describing what I perceive as the differences between the Ebony and the Mahoganny.


No no, I didn't dampen the cups, I love how the wood sounds! I applied damping material only on the housing of the driver - on the two black circles that hold magnets. They give unhealthy resonations to the sound, so getting rid of them made the sound more open and clear.

Imagine that - the sound from the driver goes back to the chamber, then reflects from wood and then even more from this metal and plastic housing. It makes low freqs ring and bleed into mids. Remove these resonates and you have only reflections from wood, and they sound perfect just by themselves.

No matter what kind of wood you have, you should try this yourself


----------



## Blze001

Leopanda said:


> No matter what kind of wood you have, you should try this yourself


This is good advice outside the world of headphones too.


----------



## pez

Leopanda said:


> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I've heard the E-MUs in Teak and Ebony as well as my Mahoganny pair. Compared to the changes you're describing from damping the Ebony cups (damping a denser wood), you are describing what I perceive as the differences between the Ebony and the Mahoganny.
> 
> 
> 
> No no, I didn't dampen the cups, I love how the wood sounds! I applied damping material only on the housing of the driver - on the two black circles that hold magnets. They give unhealthy resonations to the sound, so getting rid of them made the sound more open and clear.
> 
> Imagine that - the sound from the driver goes back to the chamber, then reflects from wood and then even more from this metal and plastic housing. It makes low freqs ring and bleed into mids. Remove these resonates and you have only reflections from wood, and they sound perfect just by themselves.
> 
> No matter what kind of wood you have, you should try this yourself /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
Click to expand...

Well there in lies the issue. You were looking to fix something that you were missing/looking for in the first place. As the TH-X00 stand, I have no desire nor need to change them :thumb:.


----------



## Leopanda

True, it is all about tastes and preferences


----------



## Simmons572

pez said:


> I think I'm leaning towards keeping my TH-X00 as my work 'cans. The HD700 and HEXv2 will remain as gaming and music, respectively, for home use.


I have been using my TH-X00 PH's at work for a while now, and they have been great. My S8 has enough power to drive them fairly well, and the sound bleed isn't too bad.

On a side note, I may or may not have joined the HE4XX drop..


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> Well there in lies the issue. You were looking to fix something that you were missing/looking for in the first place. As the TH-X00 stand, I have no desire nor need to change them :thumb:.


I would hardly call it a fix. Fix implies something is broken or wrong. This is a general improvement that moves the th-X00 (D5Ks) closer to the D7Ks. 

You almost always want your driver housing to be as still/stiff as possible. The less flex and vibrations you have in your housing, the more accurate (detailed) your headphones become. It doesn't (or at least shouldn't) change the tone. It just makes what you currently have better. 

The whole reason the HD800s are so popular is because they took this concept to an extreme. Granted, they seemed to forget a few things along the way which made them forfeit bass response, but the whole reason the headphones image so well is they tried to make the housing and the cups almost acoustically invisible.


----------



## Leopanda

I can confirm that bass response is still there and the tone remains the same.
Yesterday I played all my favourite tracks for several hours to make sure that nothing changed except additional clarity.

Now I want to ask you if anyone had time with meze 99 classics. I am going to order them from UK on this weekend if nobody would tell me I shouldn't 
Gonna listen to them out of iPhone 6s and out of my work laptop. Maybe would add drygonfly red in the future, but not sure.
I hope meze's would sound similar to th-x00 in the low end


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I would hardly call it a fix. Fix implies something is broken or wrong. This is a general improvement that moves the th-X00 (D5Ks) closer to the D7Ks.
> 
> You almost always want your driver housing to be as still/stiff as possible. The less flex and vibrations you have in your housing, the more accurate (detailed) your headphones become. It doesn't (or at least shouldn't) change the tone. It just makes what you currently have better.
> 
> The whole reason the HD800s are so popular is because they took this concept to an extreme. Granted, they seemed to forget a few things along the way which made them forfeit bass response, but the whole reason the headphones image so well is they tried to make the housing and the cups almost acoustically invisible.


Well I didn't imply they were broken either now, did I?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Simmons572 said:


> On a side note, I may or may not have joined the HE4XX drop..


Well, IF you have, welcome to the club!!!


----------



## LostParticle

Hi,

Today I have received the cable I asked about *in this post of mine*. Specifically, the *ZY HIFI*


Well... it looks pretty and it feels nice when I touch it with my fingers but...excuse me...does this cable require some sort of burn-in period, or something?...

Because...well...I've listened to my HD 600s for a couple of hours but...something doesn't feel right... 

It feels like there is some thick curtain in front of the sound. And it feels like all the midrange frequencies are amplified...like there is some equalizer and the midrange knobs are pulled up... 

It definitely sounds different that the stock cable

Any ideas?

Thank you.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Picked up some Shure SE215's for moble use yesterday and ended up trying them on my tube amp at home


----------



## pez

LostParticle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have received the cable I asked about *in this post of mine*. Specifically, the *ZY HIFI*
> 
> 
> Well... it looks pretty and it feels nice when I touch it with my fingers but...excuse me...does this cable require some sort of burn-in period, or something?...
> 
> Because...well...I've listened to my HD 600s for a couple of hours but...something doesn't feel right... /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif
> 
> It feels like there is some thick curtain in front of the sound. And it feels like all the midrange frequencies are amplified...like there is some equalizer and the midrange knobs are pulled up...
> 
> It definitely sounds different that the stock cable
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you.


Are they seated all the way? Do you notice any channel imbalance? Does the old cable function enough that you can confirm something is definitely up?


----------



## JackCY

Maybe it needs more snake oil for it to work right. Sorry could not help it.

As far as I know people have recommended to swap the HD 600 cable for an HD 650 one. Aftermarket cables... who the hell knows how good or bad they are. The difference between cables is minimal unless you get some real thin poorly isolated rubbish.


----------



## LostParticle

pez said:


> Are they seated all the way?


Yes, because due to the "jacks" or whatever they are called, it cannot go further in. The cable is seated as far as it can go.



pez said:


> Do you notice any channel imbalance?


No.



pez said:


> Does the old cable function enough that you can confirm something is definitely up?


The old, stock, cable works from one channel, only. The other channel is cut out, the reason I've replaced it. I am not sure if it's worth it to try to listen to some music from one channel only, with the stock cable, and then plug back in the new cable, and try to spot differences... I think I will not resolve anything with this, I won't be able to genuinely perceive what is going on.

What I am sure of, is that the same Trance music from YouTube that I am always listening, now sounds different (towards the worst). Before I was lost in music, or into it. Now...

Anyway.
No problem. It might improve with use or, at a later time, I will purchase the stock cable again.




JackCY said:


> As far as I know people have recommended to swap the HD 600 cable for an HD 650 one. Aftermarket cables... who the hell knows how good or bad they are. The difference between cables is minimal unless you get some real thin poorly isolated rubbish.


I see. I didn't know that. This time I went AfterMarket because it would be the third stock cable I'd purchase, if I'd go stock again. I thought to try something different, asked here, read the reviews on Amazon and...got it. My next one will be the 650's stock.




Thank you.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

JackCY said:


> Maybe it needs more snake oil for it to work right. Sorry could not help it.
> 
> As far as I know people have recommended to swap the HD 600 cable for an HD 650 one. Aftermarket cables... who the hell knows how good or bad they are. The difference between cables is minimal unless you get some real thin poorly isolated rubbish.


Even with 4 pin Balanced XLR cables, I can't say I hear any difference vis-a-vis SE cables on my cans, they simply just got louder. But, for IEM, I think there's a difference. I compared my Fitear Parterre with stock and with an ALO SXC 24 cable and I was taken aback to actually hear a difference.....wider soundstage, imaging and clarity. Surprised the heck outta me I'll admit, that's why I have some pricier IEM cables for my IEM's, I'd not spend that much on headphone cables though.

As for the HD6XX sounding better with the HD650 cable, I've heard of that but still a tad skeptical.....unless the cable itself (material used) somehow doesn't quite jell with the can. I believe that this was what had happened with the original Fidelio X1, the stock cable simply didn't match the headphone, hence I'm using some cheap 3rd party cable with it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Tjj226 Angel said:


> 1: beyerdynamic is not what you want. Everything they make is super bright and you will almost certainly need to EQ it. No bueno.
> 
> 2: Monoliths are meh. Very flat, very boring. I don't want to say they are thin sounding, but they are definitely missing something IMO.
> 
> 3: I love the HE-500s. I own a pair myself. HOWEVER they are NOT even REMOTELY accurate. They are exceedingly bassy and fun sounding. They are probably the most fun headphones to listen to, but if you think they will be a direct upgrade to the HE-400s, you are sadly mistaken


I'm not sure if I made the right decision ,..found LCD-2 rev.2 (none fazor) in mint condition and bought them ,was reading that that particular version is lacking some bass and sound-stage ,this are obviously out of warranty and have solid ear-cups (new ver. have reinforced terminals ),as for R2R 11 (received it few days ago) out all my cans HE-4oo is the best pairing ,HD 650,DT 880 not even close ,if they suck @ low end I might have to pull out my DarkVoice 336 or sell them 
BTW. this have flat cable


----------



## pez

I kinda forgot the HD600 cable was different from the HD650 one. I can't say I've had an issue in all the years with the HD650 cable. Currently there's a HD6xx cable (traded someone for the shorter cable) on the HD650 and I can't say I noticed a difference in the sound.


----------



## Blze001

Quick question, I recently did an XLR plug for an old pair of headphones, now the sound is in mono. I know the wires aren't soldered together, so I'm assuming it's a case of the wiring going to the wrong pins.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> Quick question, I recently did an XLR plug for an old pair of headphones, now the sound is in mono. I know the wires aren't soldered together, so I'm assuming it's a case of the wiring going to the wrong pins.


4 pin or 3 pin? 

If its 4 pin, check for any solder that might be bridging a connector.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> 4 pin or 3 pin?
> 
> If its 4 pin, check for any solder that might be bridging a connector.


It's a 3-pin, same type of plug AKG uses.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> It's a 3-pin, same type of plug AKG uses.


Oh? Explain to me what you are doing? I have a feeling I know what the issue is, but I dont want to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Oh? Explain to me what you are doing? I have a feeling I know what the issue is, but I dont want to jump to conclusions.


Nothing too complex, just converting a pair of headphones to removable cables. Got some mini-XLR plugs (They work fine on my Q701s) and found a wiring diagram to wire everything up, seemed straightforward.


----------



## Laine

Made a new housing for my AudioEngine D1 DAC a while back, Art Deco inspired and made by hand out of 2 and 5 mm aluminium.


----------



## pez

Well that's definitely snazzy.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Laine said:


> Made a new housing for my AudioEngine D1 DAC a while back, Art Deco inspired and made by hand out of 2 and 5 mm aluminium.


Very nice!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Received my LCD-2 ver.2 today and I'm very happy ,this pair very well with R2R 11 ,OCN crew did it again ,Thanks Tjj,Pez and Co. !
Turned out they have reinforced terminals unlike the earlier ver. , (15~30 hours)..still smell new ,the 25Hz low frequency response is crazy good ,very noticeable upgrade over HE-400
Cheers


----------



## pez

coolhandluke41 said:


> Received my LCD-2 ver.2 today and I'm very happy ,this pair very well with R2R 11 ,OCN crew did it again ,Thanks Tjj,Pez and Co. !
> Turned out they have reinforced terminals unlike the earlier ver. , (15~30 hours)..still smell new ,the 25Hz low frequency response is crazy good ,very noticeable upgrade over HE-400
> Cheers


Always awesome to hear someone fall in love with a headphone .

I'll be getting pretty busy in April, so I'm unsure of my activity here. I'll be going out of state at the beginning to visit some family for a weekend and then for the second half I'll be in Europe for work. I might end up having a lot of downtime and be able to post on here more than normal (since I won't really have my PC to distract me ), but we'll see. 

This year is flying by so far, but I think we'll have some good things in store. The plan for the giveaway this year (I know we're at least 7 months away from even thinking about starting it) will be to be the biggest one we've done to date. I'm throwing up the idea of doing something like a cool starter all-in-one setup (obviously put together by suggestions of our members here) that includes an amp, DAC and a headphone (think something like a M&M stack and a HD6xx). That or something like a nice mid-fi headphone for around that same price point. I think just something like an amp or just a DAC won't be as exciting to everyone as a full setup or headphones themselves. 

I'd also like to make it a fun giveaway with some type of idea or activity people have to complete for submission. Whether it be a themed story, etc. Maybe I'm overthinking it and being cheesy, but I'm open to everyone's thoughts. Oh and like last year....it'll be an international giveaway.


----------



## shilka

I am looking for some help i really want to buy a DAC to plug into my PC via USB but i know nothing about DAC´s so i have no idea if the one i found are any good or not?

http://www.oehlbach.com/en/detail/index/sArticle/62
https://www.computersalg.dk/i/1928568/usb-audio-dac-0-til-24-hz-384-null

I have a pair of Sennheiser HD-598´s and i plan to buy the newer HD-599 soon but my receiver cant really drive them which is a bit of a bummer so i assume a DAC is the way to go?
I am not looking to spend more then 2800 kr so i would like a solution at that sort of price point


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

shilka said:


> I am looking for some help i really want to buy a DAC to plug into my PC via USB but i know nothing about DAC´s so i have no idea if the one i found are any good or not?
> 
> http://www.oehlbach.com/en/detail/index/sArticle/62
> https://www.computersalg.dk/i/1928568/usb-audio-dac-0-til-24-hz-384-null
> 
> I have a pair of Sennheiser HD-598´s and i plan to buy the newer HD-599 soon but my receiver cant really drive them which is a bit of a bummer so i assume a DAC is the way to go?
> I am not looking to spend more then 2800 kr so i would like a solution at that sort of price point


The only challenge here is figuring out what you can actually get in denmark. 

Neither dac you listed really has any information on the internals, so its hard to even guess at what it might sound like. 

I would see if you could get the NFB-11. It is a well made amp/dac combo and you can even get a version that has a r2r dac. Its made by a small company in china and they ship internationally.


----------



## Leopanda

A DAC is not that important as proper amplification, so I would suggest to think of buying an amp or a combo unit with DAC and amp in one box, just like the one you linked. Unfortunately, I haven't heard anything about that device.

Audio-GD R2R 11 and NFB 11.28 are great combo units for the money, but they are a bit out of your budget. 
You may also consider Fostex HP-A4 and Yulong U200, I've heard a lot of positive impressions about them.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> Nothing too complex, just converting a pair of headphones to removable cables. Got some mini-XLR plugs (They work fine on my Q701s) and found a wiring diagram to wire everything up, seemed straightforward.


So my guess is that you have 2 mini xlrs for the cup that come together to a trs connector?

The reason AKG uses xlr is because it has 3 pins. They dont actually wire up the xlr connector as xlr. 

Normally a mini xlr has your signal wire, ground, and a shield wire pin. You will NOT be using the shield pin so you want to bridge the ground and shield pins, or leave the shield pin alone (which is probably your best choice).


----------



## shilka

I cant find the NFB-11 anywhere sadly and the import fees make it way too expensive 

Tell you what i will give you some links so maybe you guys could point something out for me

https://www.av-connection.dk/?SearchStr=DAC&ButtonSearch.x=0&ButtonSearch.y=0
https://hififorum.dk/?s=DAC
http://www.ktradio.dk/category-list.asp?pick=192&fkLounge=2
http://www.ktradio.dk/category-list.asp?pick=226&fkLounge=2

I have been looking at and even had a listen to this one at my local hifiklubben but thats made for phones right?
https://www.hifiklubben.dk/hovedtelefoner/rha-dacamp-l1-hovedtelefon-forstarker/

I have no idea what i doing so any help is a appreciated

Edit: found this on youtube 






I might be willing to spend as much as 4500 kr if something is really good but i will have to wait a while longer while i save that much up


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

shilka said:


> I cant find the NFB-11 anywhere sadly and the import fees make it way too expensive
> 
> Tell you what i will give you some links so maybe you guys could point something out for me
> 
> I have no idea what i doing so any help is a appreciated
> 
> I might be willing to spend as much as 4500 kr if something is really good but i will have to wait a while longer while i save that much up


IDK what to tell you. 

I never like telling anyone to get something that I personally haven't heard or have had experience with and the only thing I have heard on those sites is the Mcintosh amp for 15,000kr. Soooooo yeahhhh. 

I do like pro-ject turn tables, so maybe their dacs might be good *shrug*


----------



## shilka

Maybe i will go for the OEHLBACH XXL DAC Ultra and if i dont like it i still got a full 14 day return right even if used

If i dont like that one i will buy this one instead
https://www.hifiklubben.dk/hovedtelefoner/rha-dacamp-l1-hovedtelefon-forstarker/

I spent some time listening to the RHA and i really liked that one but its just a tad too expensive unless i push it back
Or maybe i will just buy the RHA and dont bother with the Oehlbach

Anyone know anything about the RHA?


----------



## pez

My biggest concern is that you said your receiver won't run the headphones...so it's sounding more like you need an amp. What is your source? A PC? A digital audio player, etc? 

Combo units are good, but if you're using even a remotely new mobo, you could get away with getting an amp for now and worrying about a DAC later. Do you have any store that sells anything Cambridge Audio there? I was always impressed with the DAC Magic 100 and I've heard great things about the DAC Magic Plus.


----------



## shilka

pez said:


> My biggest concern is that you said your receiver won't run the headphones...so it's sounding more like you need an amp. What is your source? A PC? A digital audio player, etc?
> 
> Combo units are good, but if you're using even a remotely new mobo, you could get away with getting an amp for now and worrying about a DAC later. Do you have any store that sells anything Cambridge Audio there? I was always impressed with the DAC Magic 100 and I've heard great things about the DAC Magic Plus.


My receiver can run the my HD-598´s just not very well as there is not a lot of base and i have heard how they can sound when i tried the RHA dac
The difference was like night and day and it felt like there was a lot more life and power in my HD-598´s when they where hooked up to the RHA dac

I have a PC where all my music is on and i use an optical toslink cable from the PC to my Onkyo TX-NR646 Receiver and my speakers are connected to the Onkyo 
Spent about $3300 last year on 5 Dali (a local danish brand) speakers and a subwoofer because my old speakers where old worn and crappy

Best decision ever made as the new speaker setup is so much better

My problem is i live above a grumpy old lady who cant stand sounds of any kind which is extremely frustrating because she complains all the time so much so that i had to talk to the apartment administration and they pretty much told her to shut up and leave me alone if i am not playing loud music betwen 11 PM and 7 AM which i am not since i use headphones

So i need to use headphone after 11 PM and my Onkyo TX-NR646 cant really drive them all that well so what i need is something that can and i dont know if i need a DAC or an amp or whatever which is why i am asking in this thread

Hifiklubben do carry Cambridge Audio
https://www.hifiklubben.dk/sog/?Query=Cambridge+

I have little to no knowledge when its about audio

Edit: both of those Cambridge you talked about are out of stock and discontinued


----------



## coolhandluke41

shilka if you on the budget and can get your hands on Fiio Q1 MK2 ($99 here) I would highly recommend it ,this can serve you as desktop/portable like a champ
I own one and love it ,it was driving all my cans (50ohm~300ohm) just fine ,I also have HD 598 (50ohm) -they don't need much amplification
EDIT;BTW 598's are thin sounding ,might want to try different headphones first ,my 2c


----------



## shilka

I already own the HD-598 in fact i have two of them as i wore out the first pair
My second pair is pretty worn as well

Since i have tinnitus i wear my headphone all the time when i am outside 
So thats they reason why they wear out so fast when you use them for hours every single day

But i do plan to buy the new HD-599 but i might try them out before i buy them
I remember how thin the HD-595 sounded compared to the HD-598 so i hope the HD-599 improves the sound compared to the HD-598

Anyone tried both the HD-598 and HD-599?
If so what are the difference?

As for the Fiio Q1 Mk2 only komplett sells them in Denmark and after how badly they treated me the last time i am not buying from them
https://www.komplett.dk/product/964...hoer/fiio-q1-mk2-hovedtelefonforstaerker-dac#

Edit: after looking at both options the Oehlbach is by far the better option for me as the RHA uses an internal battery which you need to change so that one is out
The Oehlbach uses 220-240v power from wall which is exactly what i am looking for and it also have feet on the bottom so it does not slide around every time you touch it

It has some postive reviews so i think thats the one


----------



## pez

Yeah I have a feeling an amp is going to be what you actually need. Most modern receivers are fine as far as processing the signal (i.e. their DAC), but they usually don't put much effort into the headphone section. However, I'm just not seeing anything from the links that I know anything about. Usually if Tjj doesn't recognize it, I don't either. How much exactly are the import fees on the Audio GD amp/DAC combo? It seems it may be more worthwhile to import it or buy it over eBay, but I absolutely am ignorant to how all that works for you in Denmark.


----------



## shilka

25% VAT then another some % in import fees and then a $26 fee to the postal service and since the postal service are so slow with their damm paperwork it can take 2-4 weeks before they even get around to sending me their paperwork IF it even gets there are they cant even deliver a single letter on time or without losing it half the time

Too expensive and too slow and dealing with the danish postal service which i think is now one of the worst in the world takes at least an hour and since they closed all pick up sites for miles around i have to go quite far to even get their god awful service so just picking something up can take as long as 2 hours

I swear that Denmark has worse postal service then many places in Africa Asia and South America
Everyone hates them and use GLS DHL Fedex or anything else rather then PostNord

Its so bad that i have been thinking of having it sent to Sweden or maybe even Germany instead and then make a day trip to Sweden or Germany just to pick my stuff up
Its going to take longer to get there but i bet its cheaper and the service cant be worse

The danish postal service is the laughing stock of the whole country if not the whole of the EU
There was a story in the news not long ago where someone found a big pile of bills and letters in a forrest the mailman or lady had somehow dropped

Here skip ahead to 03,25
https://www.dr.dk/tv/se/gintberg-pa...3/gintberg-pa-kanten-post-danmark-5-7#!/03:25

Edit: I did find an importer and his price is 3200 kr which is a little too much and i dont even know if that was with or without fees VAT and all the other crap
He also said it takes at least month just for the amp to get here so the waiting might be as long as 2 months and sory i am not wating around for that

Amazon would actually be a great option for me as they have a way around the $26 pesky postal fee which is what slows everything down so much


----------



## Leopanda

You may try to get Audio-GD stuff from France here:
https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/appa...e-ampli-dsd-32bit-384khz-amanero-p-12207.html

They also offer self-pickup from France if you don't want to deal with your post office.


----------



## shilka

Leopanda said:


> You may try to get Audio-GD stuff from France here:
> https://www.audiophonics.fr/en/appa...e-ampli-dsd-32bit-384khz-amanero-p-12207.html
> 
> They also offer self-pickup from France if you don't want to deal with your post office.


I think i am going to try my luck with the Oehlbach first and if i dont like it i will try that one from Audio-GD 
Its much eaiser to deal with a local shop and site then it is to deal with one in France and if something goes wrong shipping back to France is going to cost a fortune


----------



## Streetdragon

I have the "DacMagic 100 Cambridge" Dac. very nice.
Audio-GD - NFB 1 AMP 2017 and HD650.
Nice combo but expensive.

But the DAC is good and cheap


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> So my guess is that you have 2 mini xlrs for the cup that come together to a trs connector?
> 
> The reason AKG uses xlr is because it has 3 pins. They dont actually wire up the xlr connector as xlr.
> 
> Normally a mini xlr has your signal wire, ground, and a shield wire pin. You will NOT be using the shield pin so you want to bridge the ground and shield pins, or leave the shield pin alone (which is probably your best choice).


It's not wired up Left/Right/Ground? Now I'm really confused.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Blze001 said:


> It's not wired up Left/Right/Ground? Now I'm really confused.


I think you need to short few pins ,similar to this


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Blze001 said:


> It's not wired up Left/Right/Ground? Now I'm really confused.


Lol. Cool hand luke has the right pin out diagram. 

Just to go into a bit more detail, XLR is used for balanced connections. In a balanced connection, you have a minimum of 3 cables. One is for signal, another for ground, and the 3rd cable is another signal cable. 

What happens is the 3rd signal cable will take the signal and invert it so that it is the negative of the other signal cable. 

So as the signal goes down the wire the wire might pick up RF noise. The wire essentially acts like a radio antenna, so the longer the cable, the more noise it picks up. 

Once the signal reaches the end, the signal of the 3rd cable is inverted again. Now this is the cool part. 

Because the signal wires have a near identical copy of the noise, when the signal is flipped, the two signals are now in phase with each other. But the noise is now out of phase. As you bring the signals together, the noise is canceled out and you should have a much quieter and cleaner audio signal. 

Normally balanced connections are used for microphones, live music, or studio applications where you would actually need 20+ feet of cable. 

-------------

Audio connectors tend to get misused a lot because they get treated like a general point to point connection with no regard for their intended purpose. 

If someone has 3 cables they need to wire up and they want to use 1 cable to do it, they could use a TRS, 3 pin xlr. 

They could even use connectors with more than 3 connectors and just leave the rest of the pins untouched. 

So while its always a good idea to look at the data sheet and pin out diagrams for connectors, sometimes it a better idea to look directly at what the manufacturer is actually doing to make sure they don't catch you by surprise.


----------



## pez

shilka said:


> 25% VAT then another some % in import fees and then a $26 fee to the postal service and since the postal service are so slow with their damm paperwork it can take 2-4 weeks before they even get around to sending me their paperwork IF it even gets there are they cant even deliver a single letter on time or without losing it half the time
> 
> Too expensive and too slow and dealing with the danish postal service which i think is now one of the worst in the world takes at least an hour and since they closed all pick up sites for miles around i have to go quite far to even get their god awful service so just picking something up can take as long as 2 hours
> 
> I swear that Denmark has worse postal service then many places in Africa Asia and South America
> Everyone hates them and use GLS DHL Fedex or anything else rather then PostNord
> 
> Its so bad that i have been thinking of having it sent to Sweden or maybe even Germany instead and then make a day trip to Sweden or Germany just to pick my stuff up
> Its going to take longer to get there but i bet its cheaper and the service cant be worse
> 
> The danish postal service is the laughing stock of the whole country if not the whole of the EU
> There was a story in the news not long ago where someone found a big pile of bills and letters in a forrest the mailman or lady had somehow dropped
> 
> Here skip ahead to 03,25
> https://www.dr.dk/tv/se/gintberg-pa...3/gintberg-pa-kanten-post-danmark-5-7#!/03:25
> 
> Edit: I did find an importer and his price is 3200 kr which is a little too much and i dont even know if that was with or without fees VAT and all the other crap
> He also said it takes at least month just for the amp to get here so the waiting might be as long as 2 months and sory i am not wating around for that
> 
> Amazon would actually be a great option for me as they have a way around the $26 pesky postal fee which is what slows everything down so much


That makes sense. Sorry we can't be of more assistance on this. Other than your options, I'm thinking the day trip idea might honestly be a good idea. If it comes to that, try to have the store allow you to test it before buying (i.e. explain your situation). Usually if something audio is working by the time you get it in your hands, it's not going to unexpectedly fail....and if it does, you'd most likely have seen something about it online by this time.


----------



## shilka

pez said:


> That makes sense. Sorry we can't be of more assistance on this. Other than your options, I'm thinking the day trip idea might honestly be a good idea. If it comes to that, try to have the store allow you to test it before buying (i.e. explain your situation). Usually if something audio is working by the time you get it in your hands, it's not going to unexpectedly fail....and if it does, you'd most likely have seen something about it online by this time.


I took a trip down to my local hifiklubben and took a second look at their RHA Dacamp L1 and after a ton of questions i had to ask i have decided thats the one i am getting

https://www.hifiklubben.dk/hovedtelefoner/rha-dacamp-l1-hovedtelefon-forstarker/

It costs more then the Oehlbach XXL DAC but its also more flexible as it works with both PC laptops and even phones as it has a 10 hour built in battery 
It also have a stand alone base control wheel so you can just turn it up and down instead of messing around with the EQ on the computer

Its also faster and easier to go down to my local physical hifiklubben and buy it right away rather then having to order form a website wait for as long as a week and then having to deal with the god awful postal service

But most important of all i had a listen to the RHA Dacamp L1 and i like so thats what i will be buying
Now i just need to wait untill i get paid which is 10 days away


----------



## pez

shilka said:


> I took a trip down to my local hifiklubben and took a second look at their RHA Dacamp L1 and after a ton of questions i had to ask i have decided thats the one i am getting
> 
> https://www.hifiklubben.dk/hovedtelefoner/rha-dacamp-l1-hovedtelefon-forstarker/
> 
> It costs more then the Oehlbach XXL DAC but its also more flexible as it works with both PC laptops and even phones as it has a 10 hour built in battery
> It also have a stand alone base control wheel so you can just turn it up and down instead of messing around with the EQ on the computer
> 
> Its also faster and easier to go down to my local physical hifiklubben and buy it right away rather then having to order form a website wait for as long as a week and then having to deal with the god awful postal service
> 
> But most important of all i had a listen to the RHA Dacamp L1 and i like so thats what i will be buying
> Now i just need to wait untill i get paid which is 10 days away


That's the best way to do it . It's how I confirmed that I bought the right high end headphone recently . Glad you got this situated and that you'll be happy soon enough!


----------



## LostParticle

LostParticle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Today I have received the cable I asked about *in this post of mine*. Specifically, the *ZY HIFI*
> 
> 
> Well... it looks pretty and it feels nice when I touch it with my fingers but...excuse me...does this cable require some sort of burn-in period, or something?...
> 
> Because...well...I've listened to my HD 600s for a couple of hours but...something doesn't feel right...
> 
> It feels like there is some thick curtain in front of the sound. And it feels like all the midrange frequencies are amplified...like there is some equalizer and the midrange knobs are pulled up...
> 
> It definitely sounds different that the stock cable
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thank you.


This is what I have to set, to "restore" the sound of the factory Sennheiser cable my HD 600 originally had. 
(With the factory cable I was using "HF" = Hi-Fi)

I never expected this!
And I still cannot understand how this is possible...

PS: my chain = Asus Xonar Essence STX II ---> Magnum IA 120 SE (amplifier) ---> Sennheiser HD 600. UNi Xonar Drivers.


----------



## LostParticle

LostParticle said:


> ...
> 
> UNi Xonar Drivers.



:thinking:

New driver, now it sounds as it's supposed to! :thinking:

Glad I resolved this, anyway!


----------



## pez

So it was a driver issue after all? Huh.


Well I'm returning the UE900S that I decided I would try out. I guess I get why people like them coming from the TF10, but the TF10 is still the superior IEM in the end. Sound stage and detail is better on the UE900S, but voices sound less natural and they are a bit brighter and just overall take a lot of the fun out of the music for me.

They also didn't remain stable (or comfortable) in my ears. The tips were cheap to the point that a couple of the rubber/silicone tips tore. Overall a bit disappointed in them. Testing out a headphone that I'll keep under wraps for a little while longer as to not have lightning stuck down upon me . As I'll be traveling soon, they're ANC and wireless, so take that with a grain of salt .


----------



## shilka

Because its easter and everything is closed i got paid a few days early so i went down to hifi klubben and bought the RHA Dacamp L1
Just bought it so i have not had time to try it out all that much but i can tell right away there is a hell of a difference!

One thing i do find rather annoying is how short the USB cable is at only 25 cm so i ordered a 2 meter long Lindy cable which should be more than long enough
3000 kr is $500 US converted by the way


----------



## pez

The sandblasted look is very nice. I know you've heard it, but will definitely be cool to hear your further impressions after getting to use it on your own time.


----------



## shilka

Managed to dig up a longer cable but its old and really nasty so its going in the trash once i get the new Lindy cable which is not going to be untill after easter
I also need to find something soft it can rest on as i am really worried about scratching the finish

Maybe a small mouse mat or something?

Edit: never mind turns out there are two rubber bands in the box so that should prevent scratching
Also found that its actually a double DAC as it has one DAC per channel and i dont know anything else that has two DAC´s


----------



## pez

shilka said:


> Managed to dig up a longer cable but its old and really nasty so its going in the trash once i get the new Lindy cable which is not going to be untill after easter
> I also need to find something soft it can rest on as i am really worried about scratching the finish
> 
> Maybe a small mouse mat or something?
> 
> Edit: never mind turns out there are two rubber bands in the box so that should prevent scratching
> Also found that its actually a double DAC as it has one DAC per channel and i dont know anything else that has two DAC´s


Cabinet bump stops (not sure what the official name is) work well too. I've used rubber ones and felt/velvet ones on my electronics before.


----------



## shilka

Just got the new cable and in a snowstorm no less so make a mark in the calendar the post service actually did its job
But for some reason the new cable wont work with the RHA Dacamp so i wonder if the cable is too long?

Works fine with my old phone so i know the cable works just not with the RHA
The cable fits and everything so its not the wrong cable it just refuses to show up in Windows when i use the new cable so i am not sure its getting enough power?

Bit of a letdown really as i now have 3 cables where one works but is too short one is long enough but is old and shreedded so it has a lose connection
And the new cable dont seem to want to work with the RHA Dacamp for some reason?


----------



## pez

How long is teh new cable? It'd be hard to tell exactly what's going on without having one in front of me. It honestly sounds like it's the cable. I've had plenty of cables randomly fail or be DOA (or close to it) so it wouldn't surprise me. Use electrical tape on the crappy cable and hold out for a replacement.


----------



## shilka

Its 2 meters (6,5 feet) and it not an el cheapo cable as i always buy Lindy cables which are not the cheapest but not the most expensive cables either
Strange thing is when its not hooked up it just light up but when it is hooked up it blinks which means that it is getting power enough to change but refuses to show up in Windows

Edit: maybe i just need to do a restart?
Edit two; nope did not help but now it says usb device not recognized when i try and use the new cable which is strange?


----------



## Alex132

That's rather long for a USB cable. And/or a dodgy cable. Try another and return it.


----------



## shilka

Alex132 said:


> That's rather long for a USB cable. And/or a dodgy cable. Try another and return it.


There is nothing wrong with the cable as it turns out the problem is its the wrong type of cable 

What i bought is a run of the mil USB A to USB micro B cable but what the RHA needs is cable that can handle higher amounts of data as well as power then what you get from such a cable and thats why i am getting errors

Such a cable is a bit too expensive so i rather just use the short cable that came in the box
Going to have to take a look at the problem next month as i have almost nothing left after i bought the RHA

What i bought was this
https://www.av-cables.dk/usb-a-micro-b/lindy-usb-kabel-2-0-usb-a-han-micro-b-han-2-m-8259.html

What i really needed was one of these
https://www.av-cables.dk/usb-a-micro-b-lydkabel/


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Shouldn't you be getting USB 3.0 cable versus another USB 2.0 cable? Both are USB 2.0 so both have a max 480 mbps, While 3.0 can handle up to 5Gbps.


----------



## shilka

mark_thaddeus said:


> Shouldn't you be getting USB 3.0 cable versus another USB 2.0 cable? Both are USB 2.0 so both have a max 480 mbps, While 3.0 can handle up to 5Gbps.


I am not sure that USB 3 B micro uses the same type of connector as USB 2 B micro 
https://www.av-cables.dk/3-0-usb-a-usb-micro-b/

I cant find any USB audio cables either

Edit: such a USB cable is way too expensive so i am not going to bother and just use the short cable
The old shreedded cable was a Nokia CA-101 cable and i can buy one of those for less then 80 kr with shipping so i might do that if i even end up buy a longer cable

The only reason why i want a longer cable is i dont want my headphone cable going across my desk becasue i dont like having the headphone cable going over the mouse and keyboard cables but i am not going to spend that much money on such a small detail

Who cares its not like i move my mouse and keyboard around all the time


----------



## Simmons572

You could look into getting a higher quality USB extension cable if you truly want the extra length.


----------



## shilka

At this point i am not going to spend any more time and money on such a small detail as having the cable going behind and under the desk instead of across it
Maybe i will get back to it at some point in the future 

As for the RHA itself i have been using it for a little while and i have tried using it for both gaming videos and a lot of types of music and i am pretty dammed impressed
The dual DAC really give you lot better more clean clear and detailed sound with lots of small details i have never noticed before

The abilty to turn the base up and down with its own dial is also a great thing and cranking it all the way up makes some music sound a lot more powerful and bombastic
Kenji Kawai and his Ghost in the shell and Gundam 00 soundtrack as well as Yuki Kajiura and her Noir and Fate/Zero soundtracks sounded great before but sounds bloody amazing now

In short while $500 might be a lot of money its money well spent and i don't regret finally having bought a DAC amp combo


----------



## Streetdragon

I think im at my Endgame now^^

Audio-GD NFB-1 AMP 2017
Audio-GD NFB DAC 2015

All Balanced, Valhalla, Loki, Towerspeakers etc Cinch

Ohh yeah^^


----------



## LostParticle

Today I've got myself a little something! Now we are all breathing much better!


----------



## coolhandluke41

LostParticle said:


> Today I've got myself a little something! Now we are all breathing much better!


Up to 24bit/192kHz for optical is very impressive for Digital

Streetdragon..nice set up man ,I was going to go NFB-1AMP but it's so damn big ,end up getting R2R 11


----------



## sli_shroom

nice stack streetdragon...and to think i was happy to just get a new tube for my starlight


----------



## boredgunner

Interesting to see Audio-GD growing more popular over recent years.

I got my first headphone (that I'm going to keep for myself at least) in a while the other day, the ZMF Blackwood. What a splendid closed headphone even straight out of my Chord Mojo, which is how it'll be used most of the time when out of the house.


----------



## pez

Definitely looks like a cozy headphone :thumb:.


----------



## shilka

I have been looking for some new headphones for a while and the lack of power to drive them was my bigest excuse not to buy some new ones but i dont have that excuse anymore
I did look at the Sennheiser HD-599 as its a replacement for the older HD-598 which is the headphone i have now

I was just going to get the HD-599 but now i am thinking about if i should spend the extra and go for the new HD-660S instead?
The problem i have with the HD-660S is other then the price i saw a youtube video here it was said the HD-660S uses the driver from the HD-700

I have tried the HD-700 multible times already and i dont like them at all as they sound way too cold and clinical and has no warm at all
I also think they sound too whiny which gave me a really big headache so the HD-700 is not something i would ever buy

Does the 660S has the same problem or have they improved the whiny cold and clinical sound out of the drivers?
This is the youtube video i am talking about






As you can hear he really dont like them as much as he should at that price point
Maybe the Hifiman HE-400s would be better option?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

shilka said:


> I have been looking for some new headphones for a while and the lack of power to drive them was my bigest excuse not to buy some new ones but i dont have that excuse anymore
> I did look at the Sennheiser HD-599 as its a replacement for the older HD-598 which is the headphone i have now
> 
> I was just going to get the HD-599 but now i am thinking about if i should spend the extra and go for the new HD-660S instead?
> The problem i have with the HD-660S is other then the price i saw a youtube video here it was said the HD-660S uses the driver from the HD-700
> 
> I have tried the HD-700 multible times already and i dont like them at all as they sound way too cold and clinical and has no warm at all
> I also think they sound too whiny which gave me a really big headache so the HD-700 is not something i would ever buy
> 
> Does the 660S has the same problem or have they improved the whiny cold and clinical sound out of the drivers?
> This is the youtube video i am talking about
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6t13YuPVOBg
> 
> As you can hear he really dont like them as much as he should at that price point
> Maybe the Hifiman HE-400s would be better option?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FcoUDbka6w


I have not heard the HD660s myself yet, but I have a few friends who are big sennheiser enthusiasts who say its not that great. 

The HD650 should be less expensive and would probably sound better. If you have a warm sounding amp, I actually prefer the HD600s over the HD650s. The 650s can sound a little veiled, but they definitely have a little more bass. The HD600s sound more natural overall. 

The original HE-400 (if you can still find them new) would definitely be interesting. They are a very good headphone if you intend on modding them. They don't sound that great stock, but after a few mods the mids and the highs start to open up a lot and they sound really nice and smooth. 

You could also try looking for a used set of prefazor LCD-2s. They would be a bit pricier, but it would be pretty much end game.


----------



## shilka

The 660S is replacing the 650 so they are going out of stock
Is the 600 getting a replacement? because from what i recall the 600 is even older then the 650

There is also the Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000x but those are about $1250 US here so no way i can spend that much any time soon

http://www.ktradio.dk/category-list.asp?pick=134&fkLounge=2


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

shilka said:


> The 660S is replacing the 650 so they are going out of stock
> Is the 600 getting a replacement? because from what i recall the 600 is even older then the 650
> 
> There is also the Audio-Technica ATH-AD2000x but those are about $1250 US here so no way i can spend that much any time soon
> 
> http://www.ktradio.dk/category-list.asp?pick=134&fkLounge=2


I did not know that. Someone needs to beat some sense into the sennheiser people. 

The HD650s were the replacement for the HD600s. But enough people liked the HD600s better so they sold both. 

Don't bother with any headphones from audio technica. They have very little bass. 

Well if that is the case, IDK what to tell you. Old deaf people and marketing teams have ruined the headphone world. 

You could try returning your amp and go for something crazy like a stax system. They are my favorite type of headphones anyways. LCD-2s are also good. 

After that, try the used market.


----------



## shilka

Think i am just going to get the HD-599 since they are much more affordable
I am not a huge headphone user i just like to use them late at night because of the old grumpy lady that lives underneath flips out and complains about the smallest noises

Edit: anyone know if you can repair old headphones?
I own two pairs of HD-598 and the older one is beat to hell but if i can pay to have it repaired that would probably be cheaper then buying a third headphone

The headband looks like a dog chewed on it and the base is all but gone so the headband and the drives would need to be replaced so can you pay to get that done or do i just throw them out?


----------



## caenlen

shilka said:


> Think i am just going to get the HD-599 since they are much more affordable
> I am not a huge headphone user i just like to use them late at night because of the old grumpy lady that lives underneath flips out and complains about the smallest noises
> 
> Edit: anyone know if you can repair old headphones?
> I own two pairs of HD-598 and the older one is beat to hell but if i can pay to have it repaired that would probably be cheaper then buying a third headphone
> 
> The headband looks like a dog chewed on it and the base is all but gone so the headband and the drives would need to be replaced so can you pay to get that done or do i just throw them out?


Just an fyi, the Massdrop HD58x Jubilee are back up on Massdrop for $149.99 free shipping. Sennheiser has promised the reviews out saying it is light in bass will be fixed before final production, which I am sure is under way as I type this. I am looking forward to my pair. HD650 just never did it for me, so hopefully this is more up my alley.

Perhaps, it is also more in your price range, Massdrop has no tax as well, just fyi.
@Tjj226 Angel Be careful with my baby please.
@boredgunner One of my top three dream headphones, well done.
@pez You'll never be rid of me young lad.

Current setup: Modi Multibit DAC $155 (got it used), Schiit Magni 3, and a Starving Student tube amp, which is currently being dropped in testing phase 3. ; ; My poor baby.

Headphones: Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 velour pads, Philips SHP-9500 with Sheepskin XL pads I got on sale from Brainwavz for $33 shipped, and Monolith M560 with XBR 500 earpads... just waiting on my Jubilee 58x pre-order.

Do note, my permanent stable of cans has not changed in over a year and 2 of the 3 have been in my permanent stable for several years, eat my shorts people who say I switch cans a lot. 

I do though, its true.


----------



## shilka

Everything bought from outside of the EU has 25% VAT added to the price here then there are import fees and more fees to the postal service and all that takes a ton of time and paperwork to fill out

All that means i will never buy from outside the EU unless its Amazon or Nippon-yasan because those two sites have legal loopholes around the fees in the case of Amazon and the VAT in case of Nippon-yasan

I am not buying anything online either as i like to try things out and have the option return them in person at least when it comes to audio


----------



## caenlen

I would like to see you do something other than HD599 is all, its really not much different from HD598, and part of the fun of this hobby is getting to experience unique sound signatures.

side note: this new website is freaking terrible. think I will stay on techpowerup. y'all should try tpu out, its really well done technically speaking.


----------



## khanmein

@shilka Grab 



 or


----------



## caenlen

Anyone know of a good budget MP3 player? I lost my Sandisk Sansa MP3 player I paid $30 for. Easy to lose while traveling a lot, heh.

Max budget is like $40... I just need something for on the go and I hate carrying my phone with me to places, not much of a phone guy.


----------



## shilka

Since the internet was down when i came in for work there was nothing for me to do so i left and took a trip to KT Radio to try out the HD-599 as well as the HD-660S
Unfortunately they had no music that i knew or liked in their crappy database so all i had was a few tracks on my phone and i did not even bother with the HD-660S on my phone

I did try the HD-599 for a few min and i could tell there is a difference between it and my older HD-598 
Think i am going to throw a bunch of CD´s in my backpack and take another trip on friday so i can try the HD-599 and HD-660S on some better hardware and with music i know


----------



## pez

Not a bad idea. Honestly I've read the HD660S is what the HD700 should have ideally sounded like. I'm inclined to believe it, but musically, I would still want a HD650. Maybe see if the shop can pull a few strings and source your a HD650 somehow.


----------



## shilka

The only problem with trying the HD-599 and HD-660S in KT Radio is they dont have a demo model which means trying a brand new headphone straight out of the box 
And a brand new headphone does not sound like it should before its been worn in

If i try the HD-660S when its brand new i know for a fact its going to sound whinny because its not been worn in
The HD-700 i tried a few years ago was worn in so i knew thats how it would end up sounding and i hated how the HD-700 sounded


----------



## pez

Don't worry--even after a couple months with hours upon hours on the HD700, I still find them just as appalling for the music I previously disliked on them from the first listen. Your only thing to be concerned about at this point should really be brain burn-in. I like the HD700 more for music, but I'd be lying if I said it was due to actual burn-in and not mental burn-in. They're still harsh in the 6K range and can still bring any grown man to their knees.


----------



## DJ.BigBear

Wow, how I missed this subforum... it's been 6 years since my last entry to OCN.
Gonna lurk and read up 5 years worth of posts.


----------



## shilka

Took a trip to KT Radio as i said i would and spent a lot of time trying the HD-660S out and my conclusion is i dont personally like them
I am not saying the HD-660S are bad headphones as they are not they are great with amazing levels of detals and music sounds really good on them

But i dont like how they sound and it has nothing to do with mental burn in or anything like that

My problem with them is i find them uncomfortable to wear and to listen to as all those amazing levels of details and sound comes at the price that they sound much too cold and clinical with little to no warm in them or in other words the base pretty much sucks at least out of the box they do

They are also much too harsh to listen to and i actually walked out of the store with a splitting headache because of how harsh and cold they sounded
About the only music i tried that sounded great with that much harshness was Sirenia






I agree with some of what InnerFidelity had to say about the HD-660S






While they do get slighty more comfortable to wear and listen to when worn in i am still not a huge fan of them and after talking about my thoughts with the guy from the store helping me out we both agreed that the HD-660S is simply not the headphone for me 

While cost was not really that much of a factor the thing is the HD-599 sound much better and are more comfortable to me at less then half the price

Edit: decision has been made i am getting the HD-599 and not the HD-660S and i would rather have less detailed but nicer sounding headphones


----------



## Blze001

shilka said:


> Edit: decision has been made i am getting the HD-599 and not the HD-660S and i would rather have less detailed but nicer sounding headphones


Don't mention that on an "audiophile" forum, they'll just tell you to get the 660S and retrain your ears to "listen to music correctly", because obviously clarity and detail are the only things that matter.

Then again I'm here with $40 Symphonized headphones and $20 Brainwavz pads at the office and I'm happy with them, so clearly I dunno what I'm talking about.


----------



## shilka

Headphones are a personal thing so anyone should get the headpones that they like and not the most expensive headphones they can afford
I gave the HD-660S a chance and i tried it with a lot of my music and at the end of the day i found them uncomfortable and just unlikeable despite how impressive they are and sound

If you really like your $40 headphones then good i got nothing against that idea


----------



## Streetdragon

thinking of buying a used pair of TH-X00 Purple for 400€, or just jump in some month for TH900 just for the sake of "i can"
Im happy with my hd650. I even modded them(Spider remove, damping etc) to get better bass, but i still miss the punch at the end of the bassline. Just to sad that i dont have a store to test some headphones.

Just something else: My DAC+Amp combo can do fully balanced XLR and cinch.
Problem: i think cinch has some "noiseproblems" like in the lower sounds there are some crunchie noises or so.
-> XLR sounds cleaner
Wires are all only 0,5m long. all shielded etc...
with cinch i can use my loki^^


----------



## caenlen

shilka said:


> Headphones are a personal thing so anyone should get the headpones that they like and not the most expensive headphones they can afford
> I gave the HD-660S a chance and i tried it with a lot of my music and at the end of the day i found them uncomfortable and just unlikeable despite how impressive they are and sound
> 
> If you really like your $40 headphones then good i got nothing against that idea



Sennheiser in general has weird comfort for their headphones imo. Never liked any of them. teh HD650 nearly popped my eyeballs out of their sockets it was so clampy. my philips shp-9500 on the other hand... super super super comfy... and when combined with my tube amp - heaven you should check out ebay in one of the countries near you, see if you can find some shp-9500's


----------



## shilka

The HD-660S was brand new which is probably why it was so clampy and uncomfortable
But the HD-599 was also brand new and that was much more comfortable and much less clampy to wear even brand new

As i said i made up my mind i dont like the HD-660s i dont like how they feel on my head and i dont like how they sound at all and i dont like that they cost more then twice as much as the HD-599
I did try the HD-599 as well and i could tell that they improved the sound compared to my HD-598 and i also think the HD-599 looks a lot better then the HD-598 does

I dont have any money left for the HD-599 untill next month so i hope they got one or more in stock when i have money again


----------



## JackCY

shilka said:


> The HD-660S was brand new which is probably why it was so clampy and uncomfortable
> But the HD-599 was also brand new and that was much more comfortable and much less clampy to wear even brand new
> 
> As i said i made up my mind i dont like the HD-660s i dont like how they feel on my head and i dont like how they sound at all and i dont like that they cost more then twice as much as the HD-599
> I did try the HD-599 as well and i could tell that they improved the sound compared to my HD-598 and i also think the HD-599 looks a lot better then the HD-598 does
> 
> I dont have any money left for the HD-599 untill next month so i hope they got one or more in stock when i have money again
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HORNc3QQ9mc&t=


I have tried the HD599 in a shop along with many other headphones, thought it's decent back then but then I got it home and discovered just how narrow it is in the frequency response, a modern open Sennheiser with boomy bass and no high treble, my old closed Sennheiser from 2006 has better response and costed me 3x less. I do not know what has happened to Sennheiser but I cannot recommend any of the HD5 series, the lowest I would go is HD600. Did not post my notes on the HD599 as they were quite negative but I can go over them and write something "reasonable".
Otherwise I've tried a few AKGs now at home and while they do play better there are other quality issues, still I like them more personally than the modern Sennheisers sound wise and often also comfort wise.

All I remember from HD599 is that it doesn't have a nice open feeling, not like an AKG K712 PRO has, and that one is still more narrow than a K702 and Q701, HD599 had 200Hz peak bloated boomy bass that's high around 200Hz and rolls off unlike K712 that is relatively flat and goes into deep base well. Plus the midrange peak that makes HD599 shout, most modern Senns do that :/, and then it has "no" treble especially not high treble (this is very typical for Sennheiser, almost as if they are afraid to play anything above 8k at equal volume to the rest and they mute it quite a bit. As such music sounds narrow on HD599 to me, high bass, mids and that's it, no low bass no treble no high treble...

To each their own but I do prefer to hear everything not just something. From my point of view HD599 is tuned for young audiences and rubbish modern music, or one used to/desires this odd tuning and exaggerations/peaks.

HD599 costs around 153 EUR, used to be 250, outrageous for how it plays. I would rather recommend the older HD598SR aka black HD598 that is around 110EUR, haven't heard it though. For around 135EUR there are Beyers 770/990 even 880 and AKG 701, 702, maybe some open audiotechnicas but I find their pads too shallow for me, MSR7 is reasonable closed headphone, heavy though.

Clamp force on Sennheisers is "acceptable" and they soften up over time because headband is from creaky plastic on HD5 series, and plastic on all of the Sennheisers really except probably some German made very expensive models, rest is made in China plastic.
Beyerdynamics have a nut cracker clamp force and terrible ergonomy compared to Sennheiser with shallow pads and a need for large head. Sennheisers have oval cups which is good but often too shallow. HD5 series has protrusion inside the cup from the hinge and that will cause incredible pain if this hard part touches your ear as the cups are not that deep, it did touch for me slightly even on a new unit = new pads on it.
AKG has good low clamp force, I like it, cups are round = not good too large horizontal wise but the angled pads on K702, Q701, ... are fine for my ears where as K712 flat memory pads the cups inside open cell foam touches my ears and while this is not painful it can be painful once headphones are taken off and ear moves also leaves a red pressure mark on ears. Best clamp force and pad materials definitely AKG. If only they made angled memory foam pads, would be heaven on earth.

Headband padding wise, only the HD569 has it good, or similar thick soft padding, unfortunately most headphones have close to no headband padding. I DIY my own padding on AKGs so they do not pressure my head with the leather headband and also makes them sit higher on head easily as by default they tend to prefer a large head same as Beyers...


----------



## shilka

Did you wear the HD-599 in? because if you did not then yes they can sound too boomy
As for the HD-598 SE or even the normal HD-598 i cant find those here as they out of production and out of stock everywhere

I do have my old beat to hell worn out HD-598 but i have still not found any place that can rebuild them and almost everyone tells me its cheaper to throw them out and buy some new headphones
As for the HD-599 i am not going to change my mind no matter what anyone says i like them i want them and i am not looking or buying anything else


----------



## JackCY

shilka said:


> Did you wear the HD-599 in? because if you did not then yes they can sound too boomy
> As for the HD-598 SE or even the normal HD-598 i cant find those here as they out of production and out of stock everywhere
> 
> I do have my old beat to hell worn out HD-598 but i have still not found any place that can rebuild them and almost everyone tells me its cheaper to throw them out and buy some new headphones
> As for the HD-599 i am not going to change my mind no matter what anyone says i like them i want them and i am not looking or buying anything else


I had them about a week listening/playing and I do not like to use EQ so when a headphone requires me to do some EQ it doesn't pass by me, the HD599 required EQ to be listenable long time wise. I've tried a few headphones by now and I have yet to hear any confirmed difference between day 0 and day 7 or day 30, it's more of a brain adjusting than anything else.

Denmark? Out of stock? Hard to believe. I get most headphones from Amazon.de as it's cheaper often than buying local (though I do when possible and did buy some locally as well), plus their returns policy is favorable (unlike most local shops).
598 are still sold as black 598 SR, 125 EUR, used to be 110 EUR: https://www.amazon.de/Sennheiser-HD...ie=UTF8&qid=1523060836&sr=8-1&keywords=hd+598
598 SE are the same just with older 598 style headband and all black, out of production as far as I know same as the beige 598. 598 SR has 599 headband, all black and should be still produced and available.

What needs to be rebuilt? I found the HD569-579-599 build quality poor, flimsy joints, sqeaky, thin material on 599 pads and filling will soften up over time for sure. Usually you replace the pads or get a new cable if old breaks, that's it. If your joints are gone then it's truly cheaper to get the 598SR and forget any rebuilding.
Pads you can get anywhere, for Sennheiser most pads are sold directly from China cheap, they make it all in China now except some expensive models. My old closed Senns were made in Ireland in comparison and so were other older Senns.

You like them buy them, personally I found my old closed Sennheiser better and was 3x cheaper, had K712 at the same time to compare and it was "night and day" difference in what 599 and 712 could do.
I would rate them casual non audiophile and a bit pricey at 150 EUR considering the competition at 135 EUR, outrageous at their original 250 EUR. They lack sub bass <60Hz, boom 200Hz wide peak and even after EQ they still boom bass, shout in the mid range 2.5-5.5kHz, then goes quiet and after 13kHz cuts off pretty much. It's comfy if it fits your ears depth wise. They sound typically modern Sennheisery and while my old Senns are somewhat similar in their lack of sub bass they are way more flat in their response overall (no exaggerated in your face mid range ala HD599 and HD569) and have actual treble including slight 13.5kHz peak, better treble extension and don't cut off. 599 for being open sounds relatively closed compared to competition, a DT770 closed probably sounds more open I would have to check my notes. Sennheiser to me with their modern headphones likes to play it safe, tones down treble and doesn't touch sub bass while shouting mid range in your face. HD600 sounded better and more open for sure, less strained but less comfortable = too big and not deep enough cups.

I've been stuck on closed Senns for a long long time (12 years), unable to get reasonably priced replacement pads it's time to upgrade. For me having a good detailed open headphone with treble and better bass extension wins, Sennheiser doesn't deliver there with their newer open models unless one goes into HD6 series or higher at ridiculous prices. Other: Beyer + AKG sure have their quirks (design, consistency, comfort, response), overall though sound better for the money and do not have a hard protrusion inside their cups as HD5 series has.

Certainly when one is used to a headphone for a long time it gets difficult to find one that shares some of it's qualities and removes disadvantages. Going from 598 beige to 598SR black I'm not sure there is any difference sound wise (as far as I know, none), headband on SR is new style same as 599. 599 milked the hype of 595/598 IMHO. Can't say how the 598 or 598SR sounds (not available to listen to in a shop and no desire to own/buy one), seeing their response graphs I would most likely prefer 598 for being more flat in the mid range after hearing 599, also pricing favors 598.

The packaging is nice on Sennheiser HD5 series, doesn't play the sound though so 0 importance to me.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

shilka said:


> Headphones are a personal thing so anyone should get the headpones that they like and not the most expensive headphones they can afford
> I gave the HD-660S a chance and i tried it with a lot of my music and at the end of the day i found them uncomfortable and just unlikeable despite how impressive they are and sound
> 
> If you really like your $40 headphones then good i got nothing against that idea


Honestly, the HD600,650s, and so on have always had high clamping force out of the box, but they do break in over time. 

I would suggest that if you like the HD660 sound, then get them and see what you think after a week. You can always exchange them for the 599.


----------



## SirWaWa

I have a few questions about the logitech G633.
Does the G633 support hardware RGB lighting? (meaning no software is required for "basic" illumination/color cycling)
Is it powered through USB? Is the USB just used for power? Audio is through the 3.5mm and not through USB?


----------



## LostParticle

Hey guys, I have a few queries, some of them might sound stupid, I'm gonna place them here because I'd like to clarify a couple of matters once and for all.

My first question:

I am missing the part shown in the attached screenshot (taken from a YouTube video). Does this degrade/alter the sound of my Sennheiser HD600, and IF so, in which way?

Now, what I recall is that my own pair of HD600 had some type of thin mesh, there. It did not have that thick component shown in the screenshot. What is the name of this part, anyway?

My HD600 was purchased in the year 1999. My uncle left them to me some years ago, together with the rest of his Audio equipment of that period. Since then, of course, I have replaced the earpads and the headband. What is the name of this component I'm showing?

And the last question of this post:
Those of you who use your PC as a source, do you set the Volume in Windows at 100%? So, at "Playback Devices", on the Taskbar, do you set the volume at 80% (default) or at 100%? Which one is better?

*EDIT:* After confirming it *with this* I'm setting Windows 10 volume back to 100%. I used to have it set there, however for a short period of time lately, I've been listening at 80%, thus the query. 


Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Buying a pair of Sennheiser HD 598SR from Amazon is 33% cheaper then buying the HD-599 from KT Radio so i might end up doing that instead
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06WLGRYSF/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1

Hell maybe i will buy two of them if they are that cheap
One thing that is rather annoying with the HD-598 is the fact that i have to use a jack to minijack adaptor so does anyone know if you can buy minijack cables for the HD-598?

I plan to use the pair with my DACAMP L1 and nowhere else so i rather not use any adaptors


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> Hey guys, I have a few queries, some of them might sound stupid, I'm gonna place them here because I'd like to clarify a couple of matters once and for all.
> 
> My first question:
> 
> I am missing the part shown in the attached screenshot (taken from a YouTube video). Does this degrade/alter the sound of my Sennheiser HD600, and IF so, in which way?
> 
> Now, what I recall is that my own pair of HD600 had some type of thin mesh, there. It did not have that thick component shown in the screenshot. What is the name of this part, anyway?
> 
> My HD600 was purchased in the year 1999. My uncle left them to me some years ago, together with the rest of his Audio equipment of that period. Since then, of course, I have replaced the earpads and the headband. What is the name of this component I'm showing?
> 
> And the last question of this post:
> Those of you who use your PC as a source, do you set the Volume in Windows at 100%? So, at "Playback Devices", on the Taskbar, do you set the volume at 80% (default) or at 100%? Which one is better?
> 
> *EDIT:* After confirming it *with this* I'm setting Windows 10 volume back to 100%. I used to have it set there, however for a short period of time lately, I've been listening at 80%, thus the query.
> 
> 
> Thank you.


The black open cell mesh that goes under pads between driver and pad? I don't know how they call it but I'm sure you could find it cheap on eBay from China either separate or in a pack with replacement pads.
All it does is reduce treble a bit as far as I know, it fell apart on my old Senns and I didn't replace it, I'm fine with having more treble on the treble shy Senns. I only replaced the open cell foam that seals pads to cups and that is what gives them bass.

I use Windows volume to set my overall volume level, 28-32% is what I use with all headphones so far, be it my old sensitive ones on rear port or newer Beyer, AKG on front headphone port that is louder since it has amplification meant for headphones up to 600ohm. With HD599 I had to use 20% on the front port and it was similarly sensitive to my old Senn.

Using high volume always adds more noise and for example on my old laptop going over 40-60%% would add audible noise in Counter-Strike so when someone walked (not run) it would play a silent sound and the audio would play a bit of noise, making it possible to hear walking enemies very faintly, something one was not "supposed to be able to"  The audible noise it generated was changing a bit when a "supposed to be silent file" was being played.

I have no idea why would you use 80-100% volume on PC audio. My guess is you're using line out and not headphone out as such the volume level is too low for your insensitive headphones.
Though even using rear line out with Beyer or AKG I have no problem and volume was around 50-60% I think, still far from maxing out 80-100% kind of levels.

Then in music player I add -9.3dB and use anywhere from 20-100% volume in the player. Movie player 100% for the most part. YouTube is a total mess so again 20-100%.

At 80-100% in Windows, with my audio I do not remember getting any audible noise but it certainly is not great to push the output that high and then have to use 1-20% volume in players....

Do you use line out and is it really that weak you're forced to run 80-100% volume? Probably best to get some amplification for the headphones then.



shilka said:


> Buying a pair of Sennheiser HD 598SR from Amazon is 33% cheaper then buying the HD-599 from KT Radio so i might end up doing that instead
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B06WLGRYSF/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1
> 
> Hell maybe i will buy two of them if they are that cheap
> One thing that is rather annoying with the HD-598 is the fact that i have to use a jack to minijack adaptor so does anyone know if you can buy minijack cables for the HD-598?
> 
> I plan to use the pair with my DACAMP L1 and nowhere else so i rather not use any adaptors


599 also has 6.3mm jack that is annoying and need to use a big bulky adapter, it comes with the adapter unlike HD569. They both also come with a short mobile use cable with 3.5mm jack.
The 2.5mm jack on these headphones is "proprietary" narrow, as such getting replacement cables is possible but not easy and cheap. They need to use a 2.5mm jack that is long and narrow, the stock one also has a twist lock on it.
In comparison my old closed Senn uses a 2.5mm standard connector to 3.5mm standard connector... Most modern Sennheiser headphones unfortunately use some type of special connector.

598SR according to specs is again annoying 6.3mm and a shorter cable with microphone with 3.5mm (same as HD569 has) and adapter from 6.3 to 3.5mm. The cables suck anyway, they are quite "spongy" rubbery bouncy.

The problem is Senn HD5 series uses this connector:










If you do not mind heavy headphones with not so big memory foam pads, try checking ATH MSR7, closed but decent, a little different than the HD599. Build quality is fine, design is way nicer and they play decent for a closed pair, probably less dark with better bass extension and treble. Used to be around 160 EUR.


----------



## LostParticle

Thanks for your reply, @JackCY, and sorry I have not expressed myself correctly. (and also, no sig_rigs, yet  )

I'm listening to my Music like this:

My PC (Asus Xonar Essence STX II)-------_Oehlbach Ice Blue 1m interconnect cable_----->PRO-JECT HEAD BOX S-2 SILVER headphone Amp------>_ZY HIFI Cable_------> Sennheiser HD-600

In any case, I've set the volume back at 100% after reading the thread I've linked to, in my previous post.

That piece is called "Earpad Disk".


Also,

1) Is ASIO working for you with the latest Foobar2000, under Windows 10?
2) What is your opinion about *these*?
3) So, is this earpad disc that I am missing affecting the sound I'm listening?


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> Thanks for your reply, @JackCY, and sorry I have not expressed myself correctly.
> 
> I'm listening to my Music like this:
> 
> My PC (Asus Xonar Essence STX II)-------_Oehlbach Ice Blue 1m interconnect cable_----->PRO-JECT HEAD BOX S-2 SILVER headphone Amp------>_ZY HIFI Cable_------> Sennheiser HD-600
> 
> In any case, I've set the volume back at 100% after reading the thread I've linked to, in my previous post.
> 
> That piece is called "Earpad Disk".
> 
> 
> Two more questions!
> 
> 1) Is ASIO working for you with the latest Foobar2000, under Windows 10?
> 2) What is your opinion about *these*?


Depends whether your audio volume on PC is software or hardware controlled. As far as I know and my experience has been so far the Windows volume was a hardware control. I don't use Foobar2k, tried to but it didn't have the basic features an old Winamp has. I don't mess with ASIO and WASAPI, no need to. On older Windows this stuff at least worked and made sense to use on modern the whole multimedia stack is "killed"/hampered/restricted in features. If you have a supported sound card etc. It makes sense to try make it work as direct as possible.

No idea about HD600 aftermarket replacement pads, never tried any. The stock ones are not deep enough for me and overall are a little large in diameter, so if I was buying replacement pads I would look for velour pads with memory foam that are as tall as possible which would give me the most space height wise for my ears and most likely also add more sense of space to the sound = wider sound stage.
Other than that as far as I searched for parts you can get the real deal from China cheap.

Here you have an example of the "inside foam": https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Inside...799841?hash=item35e517a961:g:wCwAAOSwLYBaLiAw
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Thin-Thick...hash=item3a92bae86e:m:mv96N8ykWdHeMnK-BaUBwVQ
Headband: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Foam-Headb...113990?hash=item2850f7e086:g:7XMAAOSwkvFagpp5
Pads: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacemen...034022?hash=item25d519e526:g:~MkAAOSwkShY~fL1

Or find a pack of all that you want.

I am not aware of HD600 being made anywhere but in China, as such you will find all parts online to buy easily.

I did not buy any of these when fixing the foam in my old Senn I simply cut the piece I needed from a piece of foam I already had.


----------



## LostParticle

JackCY said:


> Depends whether your audio volume on PC is software or hardware controlled. As far as I know and my experience has been so far the Windows volume was a hardware control. I don't use Foobar2k, tried to but it didn't have the basic features an old Winamp has. *I don't mess with ASIO and WASAPI, no need to.*


Yeah, it seems there's *no need to mess with these*...




JackCY said:


> On older Windows this stuff at least worked and made sense to use on modern *the whole multimedia stack is "killed"/hampered/restricted* in features. If you have a supported sound card etc. It makes sense to try make it work as direct as possible.


Yeah! You're absolutely right! What is happening to me is Horrible!  

I am using two programs as my Music Players. My "simple" player is Foobar2000. My Media Organizer, where I keep my Music, is J. River Media Center. I'm always using the latest, fully updated, versions of both of these applications. Well... in none of them, ASIO and/or WASAPI works! ONLY when I have my computer idle, just playing music I mean, ASIO and WASAPI function properly! As soon as I will open my browsers I get severe glitching and clicking! When the browser opens, it stops, but when I go then on YouTube to watch a video, without sound of course, the video...does not play at all! 

All this is happening on Windows 10 Pro 64 bit, fully updated of course. In the past, I do not recall anything like this happening. I remember using ASIO with Foobar2000, and of course in J. River, all of the time! 

The only setting that works is the settings that has my Soundcards name, which is probably direct sound or something.. (see attached screenshot)




JackCY said:


> No idea about HD600 aftermarket replacement pads, never tried any. *The stock ones are not deep enough* for me and overall are a little large in diameter, so if I was buying replacement pads I would look for velour pads with memory foam that are as tall as possible which would give me the most space height wise for my ears and most likely also add more sense of space to the sound = wider sound stage.
> Other than that as far as I searched for parts you can get the real deal from China cheap.
> 
> Here you have an example of the "inside foam": https://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Inside...799841?hash=item35e517a961:g:wCwAAOSwLYBaLiAw
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Thin-Thick...hash=item3a92bae86e:m:mv96N8ykWdHeMnK-BaUBwVQ
> Headband: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Foam-Headb...113990?hash=item2850f7e086:g:7XMAAOSwkvFagpp5
> Pads: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Replacemen...034022?hash=item25d519e526:g:~MkAAOSwkShY~fL1
> 
> Or find a pack of all that you want.
> 
> I am not aware of HD600 being made anywhere but in China, as such you will find all parts online to buy easily.
> 
> I did not buy any of these when fixing the foam in my old Senn I simply cut the piece I needed from a piece of foam I already had.


Okay, thanks, I will see what I will do about those... The ONLY reason I _might_ spend money on Dekoni aftermarkets is what I've bolded from your text. We will see...


Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

Unfortunately the low depth of pads is an issue many headphones have, especially open headphones like to have shallow depth as it adds more bass by having driver closer to ears. With my old Senn I had a limited budget, wanted closed with deep pads, bought one and kept it since. Buying a headphone nowadays seems like a nightmare in comparison, shallow pads everywhere and frequency responses all over the place with exaggerations and dips, play better sure but often far from neutral and able to play the whole spectrum nicely balanced without unpleasant coloration.

No idea what primary sound driver is. Usually default and Speakers is your soundcard, the rest are often monitor and digital output. Sampling I set to 24bit/192kHz on mine, haven't a heard a difference compared to 16-24bit/48kHz default. I always set any microphone and line input to 0% and mute it, spatial sound off - no thank you to that Windows rubbish.

No idea if there are some nice deep pads for HD600 on market, owners will have to pitch in, haven't heard of/seen any. I decided to skip the HD6 line myself and am only interested in it's headband padding as a spare part.


----------



## Alex132

I thought the HD6__ series was made in Ireland? Not that is matters much anyway.


----------



## LostParticle

Hi again! 

I'm happy! 

I have managed to resolve the issue I have referred to, on my post post #39015 above, and by the way, pardon me for exaggerating! The solution was to use WASAPI both on Foobar2000 and J. River Media Center. WASAPI is actually *the recommended Audio Output Mode* unless the ASIO driver used behaves exceptionally. Not my case with the UNi Xonar Drivers 1.81, I am currently using.

So, now both under Foobar and J. River playback I get full exclusivity and all the videos I've watched, with no sound of course, on YouTube and Vimeo played normally. I have no idea why it didn't work earlier [today].

Really happy about this because for a moment I felt lost.




JackCY said:


> Unfortunately the low depth of pads is an issue many headphones have, especially open headphones like to have shallow depth as it adds more bass by having driver closer to ears. With my old Senn I had a limited budget, wanted closed with deep pads, bought one and kept it since. Buying a headphone nowadays seems like a nightmare in comparison, shallow pads everywhere and frequency responses all over the place with exaggerations and dips, play better sure but often far from neutral and able to play the whole spectrum nicely balanced without unpleasant coloration.
> 
> No idea what primary sound driver is. Usually default and Speakers is your soundcard, the rest are often monitor and digital output. Sampling I set to 24bit/192kHz on mine, haven't a heard a difference compared to 16-24bit/48kHz default. I always set any microphone and line input to 0% and mute it, spatial sound off - no thank you to that Windows rubbish.
> 
> No idea if there are some nice deep pads for HD600 on market, owners will have to pitch in, haven't heard of/seen any. I decided to skip the HD6 line myself and am only interested in it's headband padding as a spare part.


Okay, I understand your point of view. I'm not sure yet IF I will give Dekoni a try. Well, I'm gonna pay, it won't be just a trial... 

- Is there any way you can think of, @JackCY, to simulate a little bit, a little bit, the effect of those Dekoni aftermarket earpads? Just to get an idea? On their website *they have some charts*, would you be able to comment something if you'd look at them?

- Regarding sampling, I set my players and Windows Sound at 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality). I feel safe this way because I do not know what kind of down-sampling might be taking place otherwise. Do you know what is happening there? All my Music, mp3s at 95% and FLAC the rest, are at that rate.

- I'm muting the Mic in Xonar Audio Center, as well, but I have not (yet) disabled the Devices I never use, in Windows. Like my TV and my Monitor. I might do that. The web-cam I often use is permanently unplugged, anyway, so its Mic gets installed right away, whenever I need it.

- If you were given 1.500 € today, which pair of headphones would you purchase?


PS: Forgive me, but after all this talk of ours I still do not have a concrete idea of your sound chain! Can you please type it down?


----------



## JackCY

Alex132 said:


> I thought the HD6__ series was made in Ireland? Not that is matters much anyway.


Maybe back in the day, I would have to ask around to find out, not so easy to search it quickly. A lot of headphone manufacturing has moved to China and a clear tell if a headphone is made in China or not is how easily you can find it's spare parts on eBay, for HD600 it's easy so I would say nowadays it's made in China and used to be in Ireland. I think no Senns are made in Ireland anymore, it's China for the most part and then the most expensive models in low volume are made in Germany (HD800 and above I would guess, maybe HD700 who knows).

AKG K712 Pro is 2013 launch year made in Austria and after that made in Slovakia = very close just across the border, the consistency I have my doubts about. This is verified from an official distributor.
AKG K702 used to be in Austria I think, then Slovakia and now in China. I find the higher plastic molding tolerances from China preferable as it avoids creaking by plastic parts being more apart and not grinding. 712 has thicker packaging paper shell, paint is glossy but easily goes off on the edges. 702 has better looking packaging gray matte insert and cable is separately in a packet not plugged in and bent as with K712. If they want both EU and China can make quality products, if they want to and the differences in general tend to be in quality of material used where Chinese made tend to have thinner papers, less gloss, more fragile plastics though I cannot tell a difference on the plastics, higher tolerances - spacing on Chinese made products. I hoped the K712 would be consistently made sound wise but they do not seem to from my experience and what I found online as well from comments and clues, it differs by batch.

Beyers are made in Germany, no freakin' difference to China really, design flaws and weak points all over.



LostParticle said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I'm happy!
> 
> I have managed to resolve the issue I have referred to, on my post post #39015 above, and by the way, pardon me for exaggerating! The solution was to use WASAPI both on Foobar2000 and J. River Media Center. WASAPI is actually *the recommended Audio Output Mode* unless the ASIO driver used behaves exceptionally. Not my case with the UNi Xonar Drivers 1.81, I am currently using.
> 
> So, now both under Foobar and J. River playback I get full exclusivity and all the videos I've watched, with no sound of course, on YouTube and Vimeo played normally. I have no idea why it didn't work earlier [today].
> 
> Really happy about this because for a moment I felt lost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I understand your point of view. I'm not sure yet IF I will give Dekoni a try. Well, I'm gonna pay, it won't be just a trial...
> 
> - Is there any way you can think of, @JackCY, to simulate a little bit, a little bit, the effect of those Dekoni aftermarket earpads? Just to get an idea? On their website *they have some charts*, would you be able to comment something if you'd look at them?
> 
> - Regarding sampling, I set my players and Windows Sound at 16 bit, 44100 Hz (CD Quality). I feel safe this way because I do not know what kind of down-sampling might be taking place otherwise. Do you know what is happening there? All my Music, mp3s at 95% and FLAC the rest, are at that rate.
> 
> - I'm muting the Mic in Xonar Audio Center, as well, but I have not (yet) disabled the Devices I never use, in Windows. Like my TV and my Monitor. I might do that. The web-cam I often use is permanently unplugged, anyway, so its Mic gets installed right away, whenever I need it.
> 
> - If you were given 1.500 € today, which pair of headphones would you purchase?
> 
> 
> PS: Forgive me, but after all this talk of ours I still do not have a concrete idea of your sound chain! Can you please type it down?


Usually pads differ in comfort, their ability to seal and depth changing distance of the driver to ear both affecting sound. ZeosPantera https://www.youtube.com/user/ZeosReviews/videos often tries different pads and aftermarket even DIY stuff, maybe you can find some pads for HD600 there as HD600 used to be his go to headphone even painted it. This channel also has a subreddit and other social places where you can ask for advice.

---

K712 PRO, bassy version with a bit low 8-10k making it sound a touch odd. With angled K702 pads gets brighter = more treble and has lower bass a touch but still I think more than stock K702 which really is bright with low bass. Treble a little less "odd" but can still be noticed at times or so I think. Wider soundstage.

K702, bright with low bass, not sibilant annoying but it is bright. With K712 pads... soundstage definitely narrower it's all about the pad depth difference with this one, OMG the bass it has bass, there definitely is a driver difference bass wise between K702 and K712 but the pads play a big role as well as expected. Not only do pads affect bass but if I'm right also tone down the treble due to material difference. Now the K702 sounds quite much like K712 no joke. Seriously if I had two pairs of memory foam pads and someone put both (K702 with K712 pads and K712 with K712 pads) on my head randomly I might not be able to tell the difference in bass between them, if I had to guess I would say K702 has a bit more upper bass where as the K712 is more toward lower bass. I really did not expect the K702 to gain this much bass with pads only. The other difference I might be able to tell them apart would be treble due to differences in the 8-10k. I would say the bass on K712 is better tuned for it's flat memory foam pads though this again depends on sample, there are batches of K712 that do not have the +3dB low bass boost. Seriously I'm listening to K702 with K712 pads and then look on table: What? The K712 is there, how, how am I listening to it, this sounds so similar. Definitely would say K702 bass has higher frequency peak where as K712 has lower peak and is more flat in the bass where this K712 unit actually has a slight 40Hz peak possibly.

These two specific units of K702 = better treble especially 8-10k being balanced in volume with the lower 2-7k, K712 better bass especially low bass.
The closer the driver to ear the higher it's volume also.

I was right in my gut feeling when I asked AKG distributor if they offer/make or know of any angled memory foam pads for the K7 line, such a shame AKG doesn't make any and I don't know if anyone at all. *Anybody knows of angled memory foam pads for AKG K7 line? Or adapters, 3D printed adapter would work.*

---

BTW another difference between AKG and HD599 is that the AKGs react quite fine to EQ, want more bass? No problem just EQ it. With the HD599 EQ makes the headphone kind of messed up and it doesn't react well at all from my experience. I'm sure this was also explained on YT reviews a bit, metal571 I believe did.


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY,

Thanks for the YouTube channel, I'll watch a bit!

So, your current headphones are the AKG K712 PRO and the AKG K702? Cool! What soundcard do you have?

When it comes to EQ, I have never used one on my computer. I took a look and Foobar2000 offers a simple equalizer, whereas J. River Media Center has a whole bunch of options and parametrization. Perhaps Foobar has all this, as well. What are you using?


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> @JackCY,
> 
> Thanks for the YouTube channel, I'll watch a bit!
> 
> So, your current headphones are the AKG K712 PRO and the AKG K702? Cool! What soundcard do you have?
> 
> When it comes to EQ, I have never used one on my computer. I took a look and Foobar2000 offers a simple equalizer, whereas J. River Media Center has a whole bunch of options and parametrization. Perhaps Foobar has all this, as well. What are you using?


I use the Realtek 1150 onboard, don't have any problems with it. Plus front port is amplified for up to 600ohm headphones. Plays fine for me.
EQ? I've installed Equalizer APO and PEACE. These are system wide. PEACE is only a GUI for easy setting up. APO can do a lot of things and there is even room EQ for speakers for it.
https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/

Some explanation and most YouTubers doing headphone and PC parts reviews have played with it and mentioned it though not everyone uses PEACE, but I can recommend PEACE it's stable and easy to use while having plenty options (I think it can also do per application profiles as I discovered some days ago, really it is very nice overall and frequently updated, no crashed or bugs so far a rarity these days.):





My EQ normally only looks as -3dB preamp with clipping protection enabled and this works with my soundcard and should not hit even the clipping protection. Otherwise it's flat as pancake all zeroed out and I do not want to use any per frequency EQ with new or old headphones, the K702 for example is OK though with EQed bass, other headphones, not really their sound quality to me seems worse when EQed. Attached image.

For a player I use old Winamp v2 because it doesn't mess with libraries and has worked for decades now, MP3, Vorbis, AAC, plays audiostreams fine something I could not get working in Foobar2k at all to my surprise. For FLAC, AAC I use my video player MPCHC.
I was never impressed by Foobar2k, overly complicated, unusable library function - thank you very much I prefer my sorting as is on HDD not via useless most of the time broken ID3 tags and what not plus I also have multiple variants of an album say MP3/AAC and FLAC and multiple "editions" such as CD, DVD, Vinyl source. This is easily sorted on HDD but with player only respecting file tags it's a total mess in all the players with libraries of their own and without retagging all my music by hand impossible to get libraries to sort it right. I used to play with tags long long ago in batches and it was a total waste of time anyway and those songs are most likely lost on old HDD either unused IDE HDD or possibly on the corrupted external HDD some of them.
Foobar2k has extensions and customization, that's nice but takes crap ton of time to setup and then hunting down plugins, extensions and everything to get it do even the simplest things... oh come on. Winamp had this long ago, it worked fine and works fine since, it has a library function too which I simply do not use. For younger people it's probably too oldschool and they will want their image previews for song albums, iTunes integration and what not.

---

Well I'm still choosing. I bought DT770 Pro 80 only to find out it has too little mids for me, has bass and treble, plays well but no mids, very uncomfortable and outdated poor design of build quality, back they went. Tried many headphones in a shop twice now, they have about everything there to listen to from your source or their sources including portable Astell & Kern AK380 and other. Headphones range from small portable and cheap all the way to locked behind glass Audezes. Unfortunately many models are worn out and you cannot tell how much clamp force they will have as new, their DT770 Pro 80 had low clamp force when I asked how they made it so, it was simply very old and someone probably bent it in the many years or just from so much use, asking how easy it would be to bent a new one: very difficult and I agree. Listening in a shop is one thing despite it being a nice comfy and relatively quiet place and listening at home is still considerably better to trying headphones. I made my selection there of what I might want to buy and hopefully keep.

Had HD569, terrible exaggerated mids, played like poo even compared to my old closed Senn, comfortable with good isolation thanks to it's memory foam pads but the unit I received didn't have the pads deep enough as the one on display in shop, returned cannot recommend unless your hearing is poor and you don't care for sound quality or want shouting mids.

I liked AKG Q701 (very used with warn out headband adjustment strings, difficult to listen to as they droop when the strings are old soft worn out), the only AKG they had to listen to as for some reason their AKG selection is minimal. I've tried K712 Pro (batch 36k) but it arrived open box not new (verified with distributor that it is legit and not a fake)... I liked it it had nice treble as my current K702 a little deeper bass but not as loud as later K712 batches, not that comfortable as the pads are flat and not deep enough, returned, will not stand open box used being sold to me as new either shop offers a discount or back they go, I have zero tolerance with shops trying these "new" tricks on me. Plus one of the cups creaked and probably why someone before me returned it.

Liked the HD599 and MSR7 when listening to them (they had no 598 to listen to) so I though I will give Senn another try with their HD599 dropping down to acceptable price as time went by, MSR7 has too shallow and too small pads for me, memory foam but so small and aftermarket replacements are expensive to get from US, it's heavy very heavy, my old Senn is super light sub 200g, AKG are 230g or so, Senn HD5 are more and other are even more, I want light and comfortable not a heavy brick on each ear, so I skipped MSR7 and did not like it so much either listening to it 2nd time in the shop. Got HD599, I hated it, that simple  Pads soft very soft, comfy sure but not deep, borderline depth for me on new pads and the sharp hard protrusion from hinge inside HD5 cups touches my ears easily and I knew from HD569 that over time this gets very very painful, played them and played them but in the end for me to be able to listen to them I would have to EQ them and even then they sounded poor compared to my old closed cheap Senn and I also had K712 (the first open box returned one) for direct comparison at hand that played better too. Plus the HD599 and all HD5 series have flimsy joints and creak, the construction is 100x more complicated than my old light Senn, it adds weight, creaks and I didn't find it bringing anything positive over the older simpler design and fit around ears also depends per user as the adjustment range while being decent is not that large, expect a hole bottom rear under ears. Back they went. Found the 598SR, do not want it but will recommend it over HD599, probably better frequency response and cheaper price.

Waiting waiting got another K712 from different shop at better price, arrived new sealed a bit damaged box because their shipping packaging is non existent for headphones, batch 41k, more bass don't remember treble I only had these a day or 2 as they clicked, that's right, end positions especially the left one when looking at AKG K7 cup from outside sticks as if something glues inside and even clicks when cup rotates from this horizontally left end position, so when I moved my jaw, open mouth the left cup would click  They offered free exchange so I went for it and received... what should have been new... a totally smashed box taped up by the seller whose serial number didn't match the headphone inside, headphone was again batch 36k and played IMHO quite the same as the first 36k I had (different shop) not as loud bass but nice treble, would not stand for being sold open smashed unmatched boxed refurb products as new, returned it. That's a 3rd K712 already.

Waiting waiting, I do like the K712 but getting one that doesn't click or creak and comes new sealed has proven to be a challenge. Shop tempting me with suggestions "buy again", OK... >_< So I did and that's the 4th, arrived sealed new, undamaged well packed box, so far the least (none or almost none) damaged packaging, in the end I found it's treble I am not imagining it has subdued 8-10k and this makes sound oddly darker it lacks the "AKG detail" and nice "_flat_/present/balanced" treble, it's a batch 42k, it has loud bass a little too much even if you ask me but most likely quite flat and I'm fine with that, when bass checked it possibly has a tiny peak at 40Hz otherwise flat, left cup sticks in one end position as they all seem to, no idea why - would have to have one I can take apart to found out. Disappointed with the treble after a week, confirmed using EQ what's missing but even with EQ it doesn't sound right and I do not want to use EQ. They are most likely going back. The pad depth I am not sure about long time use wise, at first it can hurt my ear or when placed some way but then later it gets better? Still it does leave a red pressure mark on both ears and my right one doesn't tolerate well being pressured, hats/helmets are fine but uncomfy when taken off and the K712 can be fairly similar to that.

I know the differences between AKG models are not big, it's only cable connector K701->K702, headband bumps - varies all the time per year but 712 never had any bumps, K702->Q701 styling possibly some different foam inserts to alter sound who knows I would say repainted K702 but the Q701 I listened to in a shop did have a reasonable bass a little low but possibly only possibly a little more than my current K702 though in direct comparison maybe they really are the same bass wise. And of course drivers:



> AKG Drivers:
> K701 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z0007
> Q701 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z00080 (older 2400Z00070 but selected)
> K702 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z00080 (older 2400Z00070 but selected)
> K702 Anniversary Kapsel DKK45 2400Z00080
> K712 Pro Kapsel DKK45 2400Z00090
> K601 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z0006
> K612 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z00060
> K501 Kapsel DKK45 2400Z0005


K7xx as far as I know are a Chinese variant of K712 Pro drivers.
First year 2013 K712 are Austrian made, 2014 onward Slovakia a neighboring country. K701, K702, Q701 (if still made at all) are all China made for some years now, they used to be Austria made possibly also some Slovakia made long ago in their starting years. K701, K702 dropped in price big time with manufacturing moving to China. K712 also dropped in price compared to it's launch price, either due to competition, machines being paid off? Or simply because they manufacture parts in China then import them, select matching drivers - hopefully and assembly them in Slovakia with possibly some parts being made in Slovakia such as the plastic shells and packaging.

Price difference between K702 and K712 is large it really is, +65% for K712. So I gave the K702 (batch 154k) a try and have it briefly now before I return the 4th K712 most likely. Comfort wise I've asked AKG distributor about angled memory foam pads when I was checking authenticity of the first K712 but they do not offer or know of any or even commented on that question. I do find the angled pads more comfortable with wider soundstage and K712 with angled pads from K702 sounds very nice, not as bassy but still nice bass, more treble but on the 42k batch unit not as smooth, better than with stock pads but still not as smooth and the 8-10k issue can still be noticed. K702 sounds bright with low bass (loudness, impact) but I liked it for songs more than K712 as it has wider soundstage and better treble making songs "fun" to listen to, in gaming though... so far I found it a little bit too bright and even felt deaf at times, missing bass, I will have to try my main game to check if I could use it there at all which I do have to and that one is fairly sensitive to mid range dips plus missing bass can make it sound bright as the sounds in it overall lack bass.

K712 driver being better than K702, yes the bass boost is there on batches 41k and 42k not so noticeable on 36k and probably why K712 can have so many returns when checking shops, I think they struggle to keep the bass boost consistent and also to avoid the cup creaking/clicking/glue-sticking. Bass goes deeper and it has the 40Hz boost, treble can be as nice as K702 but it seems to depend on luck and sometimes they tune it down too much on the driver possibly a side effect of the bass boost, removing foam disk doesn't really help it nor does EQ for treble on this unit.

K712 with angled 702 pads sounds very nice, still enough bass, wider soundstage, better comfort, more treble, "nicer", comfier.
K702 with flat memory foam K712 pads sounds similar to K712 with angled pads in terms of bass, tuned down treble volume not as bright as with stock pads, but bass is higher in frequency and not as deep/low because the driver is different/older design. Sounds similar to K712 stock and the pads are a big difference between these headphones, drivers differ with their bass and possibly luck of the draw treble on K712 from my experience where 36k batch could be borderline too treble hot where as 42k batch is too subdued in one region. I am not happy about the inconsistency of sound between units and I found similar issues other people having with the K712, such as: "listened to friend's K712 liked the nice loud enough bass, bought it but it doesn't have this nice loud bass", K7xx creaking can easily be searched online, ...

Tried getting K712 cheap 2nd hand but it seems almost impossible, often they sell them close to price of new ones, probably because private sellers bought them for twice the price of what they cost new now and do not want to adjust pricing, not many sellers either. Getting used from a shop is always expensive, finding a broken one to fix it myself is even more difficult and often the shipping cost is high.

Sure I prefer the K712 driver, but this lottery when buying I do not. Might keep K702 and bass port mod them. Or keep waiting for some used K712 which then I could mod and not be upset about having to mod a new expensive K712.

If I could get angled memory foam pads, I would in a heart beat for any of the AKG K7.

And so it continues as my old Senn is not comfortable to use long time anymore especially in summer while replacement pads are an expensive rarity for this cheap headphone.

---

K712 flat pads better for gaming less wide soundstage and sounds sound closer, louder and not overly distant at all
K702 angled pads better for music, more wide soundstage that is fine for the most part with music, with gaming it may need some getting used to depending on a game as it can sound a little too far
Maybe the soundstage can be tuned by other means, foam on the back who knows, might try if I keep one of them. This is irrelevant of the underlying headphone the pads are mounted on be it K702 or K712, the pad depth alone makes the soundstage wider/narrower on all of them.

---

You know what? I swapped the pads back to original, just pads I did not swap the foam pieces under pads or anything else, only pads. Aaand now the K702 doesn't seem as bass light as before. My only guess is that it was not sealing properly as it arrived from factory as the open cell = springy open cell foam pads are harder to put on and one has to press quite firmly on all 4 sides where the locks are and then turn so all 4 lock, my suspicion is that not all 4 were locked when assembled at the Chinese factory. Sure the bass is still higher frequency response wise and K712 is deeper but that is to be expected due to driver differences and the +3dB 40Hz peak AKG supposedly does with the K712 drivers and it is there at least on my two sample units that is the difference I found/confirmed between them. Treble still nice on K702, brighter than K712 and the angled pads are better for me due to their better depth and space for my ears, sure the soundstage is less forgiving to your ear issues and treble less forgiving to source and source music quality, for music it is nice. Yes I would like deeper bass, who would not but this K702 might be a keeper and if I want to experiment with bass I'll be less worried about modding it.

K712 batch 36k, it's possible their pads were also not properly attached and why their bass seemed lower in volume.

AKG K702 :thumb: If the bass seems too low, check your pads re-seat them and make sure all notches lock.
AKG K712 nice bass, good pad material and soundstage closeness for gaming, just not deep enough, pricey compared to the China made variants despite K7xx looking to have quite the same plastics and mold, go figure they might truly be importing the K712 parts from China, even the cable has same creases as K702 one just wasn't packed but already connected to headphone. I really would not be surprised of K712 parts made in China and headphone assembled in Slovakia. If your ears are fine with not so deep pads, get the K712 Pro, or K7xx if you can even buy it all because Massdrop, since K712 Pro costs the same or less than K7xx I see no reason to buy K7xx in Europe one bit. K702 vs K712 inner plastic differs in color and mold, it has equal design only K702 is more brownish black where as K712 is black untinted black without sharp edges on the final product from molding.

Both are nice and quite comparable at times with the difference even possibly being to luck of the draw even the bass boost may be.


----------



## caenlen

I'm attending Chicago Audio Expo on the 14th, will be my first major audiophile experience, 162 booths there! STAX, Audeze, and ZMF get my attention first.


----------



## Alex132

Well RIP my RHA MA750s. Friend dropped my tablet with them in it, landed headphone jack first and they're bent and distorted and broken.... I loved the sound they made :sad-smile

The earbuds were all too big for me though, and kept falling out. So not super upset about it. But I would love to get a pair with some decent earbuds. They give you so many, and yet none of them were comfortable or fit....


----------



## boredgunner

Got a Fostex T50RP MK3 just to see how it compares to my ZMF Blackwood side by side.


----------



## Pings

Need to update my group audio equipment as I just bought the Questyle CMA400i on the 4th from Moon Audio. The website says out of stock until they get a big shipment in early April. Hopefully, I don't have to wait too much longer for shipment. Got a 2-year tax plan, year 1 buy DAC/AMP, year 2 buy headphones. I got a bunch of mid-fi headphones now to start researching my endgame cans.



JackCY said:


> K7xx as far as I know are a Chinese variant of K712 Pro drivers.


The K7XX is a Chinese made K702 65th Anniversary Edition inside the shell of the K712 Pro. See the K7XX the FAQ Here


----------



## Gilles3000

I've said this before, but you might be taking a bit of a gamble with the K7XX's build quality.

A few weeks into owning them a cable on the right driver broke off the solder joint, had to replace it completly as it was too short to reach again. Probably why it snapped off in the first place. 

The plastic sliders started showing cracks about a year in, just before the 2 year mark they both snapped. Massdrop refused warranty as they considered it wear and tear, which is ridiculous.

Just yesterday(after 3y), that same cable snapped but on the left driver, this time not the cable being too short but I assume just due to metal fatigue. easier fix this time due to the cable being long enough.

Your's might be fine, or it could be a quality nightmare like mine. They still sound good though.

Edit: And the strain relief on the cable also doesn't last very long.

Corners have been cut so this deal isn't as magical as it may seem at first.


----------



## JackCY

Pings said:


> Need to update my group audio equipment as I just bought the Questyle CMA400i on the 4th from Moon Audio. The website says out of stock until they get a big shipment in early April. Hopefully, I don't have to wait too much longer for shipment. Got a 2-year tax plan, year 1 buy DAC/AMP, year 2 buy headphones. I got a bunch of mid-fi headphones now to start researching my endgame cans.
> 
> 
> 
> The K7XX is a Chinese made K702 65th Anniversary Edition inside the shell of the K712 Pro. See the K7XX the FAQ Here


I don't use Massdrop as they login lock their whole shop and only offer shipping to US etc. Can't see what's there. From graphs I've seen it looks similar to K712 Pro except made in China. The K712 so far seems to be lottery and possibly why so many are seen as B-stock in shops while I did not see K702 as B-stock in same shops.

The difference between my units of K712 and K702 is bass volume/loudness and K712 going deeper into sub 40Hz nicely.
This K7xx https://imgur.com/a/jWRxz#9DZG7YO for example seems to be from the same mold as my K702, same sharp edges on the ear side of the inner plastic shell, not as deep grooves on the joints between outer ring and inner over the driver plastic mesh structure, also my K712 has a polished ring on the very outside precisely where the pads seal to the shell, K702 doesn't have that. They probably tried everything they could except bass port to get better bass or K712 is how older K702 etc. were made and now these fine details are lost in when made in China due to their complexity and added costs with possibly close to no benefit or change to sound or comfort.

The K702, K702 AE65, Q701 are to me the same, maybe Q701 they played with foams inside being different if even that, K702 AE65 has shallow pads on the original and then they swapped it to deeper pads similar if not same as on K712. The flat memory foam pads alone are what makes biggest difference in bass vs treble volume, memory foam pads = more bass, less treble, narrower soundstage, louder/easier to drive to volume.

That's not to say K712 sound poor with angled open cell foam pads, I liked it and the driver change or other, probably none, changes inside the cups do help it to have deeper bass and on some units less hot treble.

Checked my K702 on frequency sweep yesterday and damn, 2-2.5kHz all the way to 15-16kHz is reasonably flat +-dB minimal with the as far as I know by my ears caused 7kHz left, 8kHz right, there was a 7.4 or 7.5kHz dip just a fast short one again could be my ears :/ But 8kHz is there, 9, 10, 11 and then continues up with minor +-dB as all dynamic headphones do. Yes compared to that the bass is lower in volume and doesn't play as loud below 40Hz as K712 does, it's there but not as loud. Still this flatter even though "hotter" treble sounds more realistic to me as it's balanced with the 2-5kHz and one doesn't overpower the other.



Gilles3000 said:


> I've said this before, but you might be taking a bit of a gamble with the K7XX's build quality.
> 
> A few weeks into owning them a cable on the right driver broke off the solder joint, had to replace it completly as it was too short to reach again. Probably why it snapped off in the first place.
> 
> The plastic sliders started showing cracks about a year in, just before the 2 year mark they both snapped. Massdrop refused warranty as they considered it wear and tear, which is ridiculous.
> 
> Just yesterday(after 3y), that same cable snapped but on the left driver, this time not the cable being too short but I assume just due to metal fatigue. easier fix this time due to the cable being long enough.
> 
> Your's might be fine, or it could be a quality nightmare like mine. They still sound good though.
> 
> Edit: And the strain relief on the cable also doesn't last very long.
> 
> Corners have been cut so this deal isn't as magical as it may seem at first.


Yes the build quality of AKG can be questionable, the springy strings wear out, headband needs padding (easily solved), wires may detach with movement and time needing resoldering, clear see through plastic breaks as it's a fragile type of plastic that is strained when ever headphone is readjusting IMHO these are mostly design flaws and should be a valid RMA only pads discoloration or other textile material wear I would call "normal" wear and tear depending on amount of use 2 years minimum to look decent.

I've seen all these reported for any model of AKG, new/old, K701, K702, Q701, K712, K7xx, made in Austria, Slovakia, China, ... I don't think it matters and paying the extra price for K712 or K7xx probably gives no better quality of materials or design. The plastic on K712 does seem different and from a different mold, looks better but say texturing of it is not consistent between cups etc. so it's again depends on batch and luck whether one part is equal to the other completely. The only thing I would prefer from K712 to have on K702, yes driver, but other than that the K712 has a black plastic single piece that connects slider to headband to which the AKG and L/R logos are attached, on K702 it's thin silver on outside and thicker clear inside, it's from 2 parts of plastic and I think this makes a bit of sound when it bends as the the two parts "slide/grind" each other.

Other tell that K712 is not made in China completely is logos are raised not only printed on. The velour on pads has longer strands, feels a touch softer, but then the carry bag I have seen units 36k batch with nice heavy very black, long strands non reflective velour or what it is, where as batch 41k and 42k IMHO have a lighter textile on the bag with lower strand density or length which makes it more reflective as well. Differences seem to be there between batches even when made in EU, both accessories wise and I think also sound wise per batch and per unit variance.

I don't know what they mean by reference headphone as so far yes they sound fairly similar but not equal between batches and units. This is not just AKG, that's about every headphone and brand. You can buy colors 10 years apart and they look the same but you cannot buy two headphones that play the same that same day let alone bought 10 years apart. That's just how it is I guess with dynamic headphones and some more serious driver matching to specs would have to be done than it is now.

The amount of possible issues is why I'm also more inclined to keep the cheaper K702 where as with more expensive K712 I would be upset when things start to break since it's a more expensive product distributed via professional audio channels not home audio.
Solder differs and using solder with lead is better than lead free, lasts longer and it is how critical components are made or at least used to be, things that were meant to last and not degrade slowly over time. They could also be cold soldering, not enough heat, the wires to the headband or driver, making it easy to break off, too short and stiff cable will also do it. While I will not be happy if the cables snap off, it's something I can fix.

With angled pads, fairly comfortable to me - even more than the flat memory foam because flat is not deep enough for ears to fit, light as light can be for headphone of this size and better than most current headphones that feel like a brick in comparison.
The cable port on K702 was kind of stiff and I almost could not attach the K712 cable to it, I finally did and took it out too, uff, and now the port seems better to both cables and gives less resistance from friction. K712 port on this unit is "perfect" very easy to use but other have had it stiffer.

K712 with angled memory foam pads, sing me up, if only.


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Beginning to think I have a problem.....


----------



## LostParticle

JackCY said:


> ...
> 
> EQ? I've installed Equalizer APO and PEACE. These are system wide. PEACE is only a GUI for easy setting up. APO can do a lot of things and there is even room EQ for speakers for it.
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/
> 
> ...


Just a quick note / inquiry: I got APO and PEACE. As soon as I run it, it leaves the two cookies shown in the screenshot, on my system. I thought this was happening because I got both from SourceForge, so I [Revo]-uninstalled APO and then I got APO from MajorGeeks and PEACE from the developer's website. Still, each time I run it these two cookies appear in my system. I remove them with CCleaner Pro and when I run the program again, they reappear. 

- How can I stop them from getting in my system?

Thank you.


----------



## khanmein

@LostParticle I've sourceforge.net only, but after I closed the Google Chrome & deleted the sourceforge.net is disappeared. By the way, I'm using CCleaner Professional too.


----------



## LostParticle

khanmein said:


> @LostParticle I've sourceforge.net only, but after I closed the Google Chrome & deleted the sourceforge.net is disappeared. By the way, I'm using CCleaner Professional too.


Thanks for your reply. Are you using APO/PEACE? As I explained, these cookies reappear each time I run APO/PEACE. So, I clean my system with CCleaner PRO, no cookies on my computer. Then I run APO/PEACE, use it a bit and I close it. Then I open CCleaner and these two cookies are there again.


----------



## khanmein

LostParticle said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are you using APO/PEACE? As I explained, these cookies reappear each time I run APO/PEACE. So, I clean my system with CCleaner PRO, no cookies on my computer. Then I run APO/PEACE, use it a bit and I close it. Then I open CCleaner and these two cookies are there again.


Yeah, I'm using APO/PEACE. I rarely open it except if edits the configuration. By the way, I tried to open, tweak, close, & still can't reproduce the same issue you had. FYI, I grab the both from sourceforge.net/projects/

The cookies I've is sourceforge.net only & once I manually deleted, it won't appear until I open the APO/PEACE.


----------



## LostParticle

khanmein said:


> Yeah, I'm using APO/PEACE. I rarely open it except if edits the configuration. By the way, I tried to open, tweak, close, & still can't reproduce the same issue you had. FYI, I grab the both from sourceforge.net/projects/
> 
> The cookies I've is sourceforge.net only & once I manually deleted, it won't appear *until I open the APO/PEACE*.


Well, you do have the same issue I have. Because, as you say, the cookie reappears in your system as soon as you open APO/PEACE. Well, the same is happening to me, as I've already explained twice. 

Now, one solution would be to set-up APO/PEACE and never open it again but why are those cookies re-stored on my cleaned system each time the software runs?

I've exported these 2 cookies. When I open the .txt files one contains "downloads.sourceforge.net" and the other contains "downloads.sourceforge.net" and "sourceforge.net". That is all I see inside the text files. I have no idea if this is in any way harmful, why is it there and what does it do. I just want to get rid of this. Is there any way to achieve this? And what does it mean, that each time I run APO/PEACE those two cookies are created? Does it mean that they are stored inside APO application, so APO/PEACE creates this?


----------



## khanmein

@LostParticle I think no harm.


----------



## LostParticle

@khanmein,

Yeah, you're right, most probably no harm. I've observed that other programs, like my media organizer J. River Media Center, leave cookies on the system as soon as they will run. I guess I will just have to run CCleaner (much) more often.

How do you like APO? I am using it for a couple of days now, still have not even scratched the surface, but it works nicely on my system. I like it that with my headphones and the rest I use for Audio, it does not distort or sound weird. I will keep it. Whenever I'd want "pure" I'll just set WASAPI on my players.


----------



## khanmein

LostParticle said:


> @khanmein,
> 
> Yeah, you're right, most probably no harm. I've observed that other programs, like my media organizer J. River Media Center, leave cookies on the system as soon as they will run. I guess I will just have to run CCleaner (much) more often.
> 
> How do you like APO? I am using it for a couple of days now, still have not even scratched the surface, but it works nicely on my system. I like it that with my headphones and the rest I use for Audio, it does not distort or sound weird. I will keep it. Whenever I'd want "pure" I'll just set WASAPI on my players.


I'm still new, but I felt something was lacking. Furthermore, I don't have any dedicated AMP/DAC. My HD 558 + ALC892 are pathetic, so is pretty useless after playing around & the improvement is very insignificant.


----------



## LostParticle

khanmein said:


> I'm still new, but I felt something was lacking. Furthermore, I don't have any dedicated AMP/DAC. My HD 558 + ALC892 *are pathetic*, so is pretty useless after playing around & the improvement is very insignificant.


Congratulations on your Honesty! 
Some people judge headphones, batches and ranges of them (!), thick walls of text they're typing, using on-board!... [sorry, couldn't help it!]

I'm a complete newbie, as well. 

This sounds nice to me, so far.


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> Just a quick note / inquiry: I got APO and PEACE. As soon as I run it, it leaves the two cookies shown in the screenshot, on my system. I thought this was happening because I got both from SourceForge, so I [Revo]-uninstalled APO and then I got APO from MajorGeeks and PEACE from the developer's website. Still, each time I run it these two cookies appear in my system. I remove them with CCleaner Pro and when I run the program again, they reappear.
> 
> - How can I stop them from getting in my system?
> 
> Thank you.





LostParticle said:


> Thanks for your reply. Are you using APO/PEACE? As I explained, these cookies reappear each time I run APO/PEACE. So, I clean my system with CCleaner PRO, no cookies on my computer. Then I run APO/PEACE, use it a bit and I close it. Then I open CCleaner and these two cookies are there again.


Both applications, at least PEACE does, check for updates on start up. As such they use internet connection and probably HTTP to connect to sourceforge to check for updates.
I've stopped using CCleaner long ago as it can do more harm than good on modern OS and applications. And I do not test tens/hundreds of apps all the time anymore either which used to bloat the system and cause it to slow down or stop working prematurely in the 95-XP days.



LostParticle said:


> Well, you do have the same issue I have. Because, as you say, the cookie reappears in your system as soon as you open APO/PEACE. Well, the same is happening to me, as I've already explained twice.
> 
> Now, one solution would be to set-up APO/PEACE and never open it again but why are those cookies re-stored on my cleaned system each time the software runs?
> 
> I've exported these 2 cookies. When I open the .txt files one contains "downloads.sourceforge.net" and the other contains "downloads.sourceforge.net" and "sourceforge.net". That is all I see inside the text files. I have no idea if this is in any way harmful, why is it there and what does it do. I just want to get rid of this. Is there any way to achieve this? And what does it mean, that each time I run APO/PEACE those two cookies are created? Does it mean that they are stored inside APO application, so APO/PEACE creates this?


Harmless, as you can see it's only a piece of text containing URL to the update website.



LostParticle said:


> Congratulations on your Honesty!
> Some people judge headphones, batches and ranges of them (!), thick walls of text they're typing, using on-board!... [sorry, couldn't help it!]
> 
> I'm a complete newbie, as well.
> 
> This sounds nice to me, so far.


 I do have an old soundcard, PCI, don't use it. The modern ALC1150 is good enough for most people and also why PC sound cards have gone to the gutter with their range of offerings, quality difference and also the software support from OS and from them. ASIO was nice back in the day as well as having a soundcard when there was no integrated audio or it was poor. That's not to say they cannot screw up audio on motherboard sure it's doable, mine is separated physically on the motherboard and while I would not touch the ALC892 the ALC1150 and newer based on it I think 1220 it's called? Are fine especially when the mobo has a headphone amp. I do not think the ASUS, Creative labs and what not consumer market PC audio products especially those connected via PCI or PCIe are any better from seeing reviews and from owning some. Want a proper audio that sounds almost the same? Probably shell out big $$$ for a professional external solution that's electrically isolated from your other parts of the system.

There are countless reviews and comparisons. Old onboard used to be bad as it was noisy and other possible audio issues, newer is better though ALC892 etc. still can improve and that's ALC1150, this one has been around for years now and the ALC1220 is a renamed ACL1150 as far as I know maybe there are some minor improvements. All the ASUS and other renamed onboard audio are based on ALC1150 and ALC1220. Alone sure they are not good for quality headphones as they are not meant for it, it needs an amplification and that is what not all motherboard audio has, you can find some and verify what chips it has for amplification, mine has it and I even checked the spreadsheet for the amp chip before buying. http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne5532.pdf

Thinking ASUS or Creative labs makes all these components? Nah. It's all made by electronic parts companies, ASUS, Creative labs etc. take those parts to create products, stick onto a PCB essentially and all use the very same parts. The differences are in how good parts do they use, expensive doesn't have to mean good either. And sure they make some of the processing chips at times etc. have those fabbed out by someone else again as a physical component, either make one from scratch for high volume production or use a generic programmable one.

Compared to expensive external USB solutions for consumer market, what's the difference? Less digital precise and more analog smoothed sound losing detail, EQ colorations such as warmer sound or more treble etc. Possibly better components and ability to connect any device to them.

I've heard many headphones on A&K AK380: https://us.astellnkern.com/products/ak380 $2500-3500 and some older AK model as well, sometimes same headphones and same songs I have listened to at home as well, I noticed no difference but sure side by side there could be some with the AK380 being "smoother" less digital and that's purely a guess. In a blind test good luck telling well implemented ALC1150/1220 from more expensive DACs. 

The quality that well implemented ALC1150/1220 offers has killed PC sound cards for me, there is no need for them anymore and if one so much has to have one or needs to have one, get a proper external one from professional audio brands not ASUS, they don't sell them in PC parts stores either, gotta go to audio or even profi audio stores.

Sure if I heard issues with my ALC1150 I would buy an external audio DAC and AMP but so far I really see no need for it being it with Beyer DT770pro80, Senn HD 599, AKG K712 or K702 or my old Senn HD 200 Master, all the Senns hide sound issues they don't qualify to be able to spot them anyway, it has to be very bad for them to hear it like my 2006 laptop audio junk.

I could compare with K712 and K702 ALC1150 vs old CD player with linear PSU and all that, still it's a CD so not that great quality to be able to hear and be bothered by any issues, it has DIN headphone jack though and I don't use it, CD/DVD and all disc media has died to me long long ago around year 2000.

My only problem with AKG K702 is that I can't take them off  And of course it doesn't hide any detail in bad recordings/source so one can better hear how messed up some songs/their mastering are, that's a plus to me. I would still say it has better bass than HD599..., not as sub 40Hz as K712 but good and similar otherwise, it can actually be preferable for overly bassy songs.

There is no foam behind driver under the outside small grill on either K702 or K712 and both have the "bass port" taped over, I checked and it can be seen even through the grill with a light shining inside. Both look 99.99% the same inside.


----------



## LostParticle

Hey, @JackCY, thanks for your insights, I always appreciate a different point of view 

Now, with me it was like this: before even purchasing my first computer I had an Audio system given to me from a relative. It had a CD player (Marantz), a tuner (Sony), the Magnum integrated Amp I've referred to earlier in here, and a pair of speakers. After purchasing my first PC, ever, I very much wanted to connect it with the amplifier to listen to my mp3s. My motherboard of that time was the GA-990XA-UD3 (rev. 1.x), with the Realtek ALC889 codec. So, it was then when I got my first sound-card. After selling it, after years, I got my current Essence STX II. So, with me it was like this: I already had a soundcard, I sold it and got my new one. 

Currently, I'm on Z97 [still no sig_rigs on this site...] Perhaps what you say about the ALC1150 and my soundcard is true. I do not really care because I have both. Is the ALC 1150 that good, indeed? Fine, I have it! Is it not that good, is a good soundcard better? Fine, I have that one, too. 

A very good purchase I made recently was my headphone amplifier. I'm happy about that one because it turned out good!

Thank you for your opinion, though! In the year 2019 when I will purchase my new system, Mobo - CPU - RAM, I will remember you. I will then listen to on-board directly, then to on-board + my headphone amp, and then I will request to test a DAC, and I will listen to my headphone amp + the DAC. Whatever will win my ears, I'll keep. 

For the time being, do you have a suggestion for a "little more bass" on my HD-600, using APO? What curve would you set for that? I'm into Electronica, almost exclusively, these days.

Thank you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Honestly, the HD600,650s, and so on have always had high clamping force out of the box, but they do break in over time.
> 
> I would suggest that if you like the HD660 sound, then get them and see what you think after a week. You can always exchange them for the 599.


Yup, my pair were pretty bad, but it didn't take too too long to loosen up and be niiiice and comfy to wear.


----------



## JackCY

This is what I would use for K702 to get more sub bass though personally I don't use EQ long term more for testing. With K702 this works OK but of course it doesn't make it a K712 driver, EQ can't match what a better driver can do.

I did listen to HD600, it's better than HD599 but it's still a Sennheiser sound. As such it has 100-200Hz peak, slight, then mid range "Sennheiser shout" and toned down "Sennheiser hates treble". The same curve might work with HD600 as with K702, similar sub bass roll off, that is if the headphones react to EQ well, K702/712 reacts reasonably well but HD599 doesn't:










This K702 also has possibly louder high bass than K712, similar to what HD600 probably has in 100-200Hz, something I do not want to boost on K702 rather balance it out by bringing out sub bass.

There is also a website that sells headphones with EQ, plus software and EQ profiles, either general profile for that headphone series or a headphone with it's own specific EQ to make it "flat", can't find it right now but you could download their generic EQ for HD600 if they have one and see what they use for sub bass and bass. Can't find it or remember name of the site but it exists and sometimes it's mentioned on forums.

Though really, simply set what you prefer if it works with your headphone.
If your pads are worn out or do not seal well you will lose some bass.


----------



## Leopanda

My long time ago ordered AudioQuest Pearl USB cable finally arrived, grabbed it from an audio shop in 5 minutes from my office 

I will have a short listen to it today and will spend more time with it on weekend. I wonder if it is worth $30 and makes any difference from the stock cable that went with R2R 11.


----------



## vf-

@JackCY I'm surprised you're adding bass to the K702 as I found them quite strong. The only thing I reduced was the treble a little as I found them starting to be a bit too over powering with a lot of gunfire.

Some of the gun cracks in CS:GO can be very ear piercing with them.


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY , thanks for your reply.

I've placed an order, on Amazon.UK, for a replacement cable and a set of earpads, both genuine Sennheiser, for my HD-600. They will arrive in my country Tuesday the latest, Expedited Delivery. So, I think I am going to be done with all this... EQ and the rest. Before switching to ZY (headphone cable) and with my previous Magnum integrated amplifier, I was generally happy with my sound, especially for what I listen to. Now, with my Project Headbox S-2 (silver) headphone amp, it cannot possibly go worst! We will see...

When it comes to APO/PEACE... all right... I think I will keep it. It makes no harm to have it there and use it whenever "required". A couple of questions, though:

1) During APO installation, Configuration screen, my ASUS Essence STX II has an "Experimental" status, see screenshot. So, I'm wondering, does APO actually function properly on my system?!

2) After APO installation, on my Speaker Properties a whole new setting appears. Look at the screenshot.

3) I've applied your EQ curve and listened to the following quite a few times. I listen in Foobar2000 to the FLAC version of this. Not much of a difference between APO/PEACE + your EQ and WASAPI (event). Can you listen to this song 'till the end, and tell me your impressions? And also the headphone you used.









After the factory cable and earpads will arrive, I sincerely hope and wish that I will never have to deal with headphone EQ again and that I will just use it to fool around a bit when bored.

Thank you.


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> @JackCY I'm surprised you're adding bass to the K702 as I found them quite strong. The only thing I reduced was the treble a little as I found them starting to be a bit too over powering with a lot of gunfire.
> 
> Some of the gun cracks in CS:GO can be very ear piercing with them.


As I've said many times before  I do not, I only use EQ for testing purposes to figure out what exact frequency may be off or to try balance out the response on too messed up headphones for testing purposes to know what frequencies are too high or too low. K702 doesn't really react in EQ to 10-20Hz settings, to 45Hz yes it does so the 2-3dB in 40-50Hz works. Where as K712 reacts even to the 20Hz settings, not overly a little, but it does. K702 has more of a common bass with roll off, K712 is more Beyer like with it's sub bass and once one hears it it's hard to go away from it. The K702 bass is plenty but it's not deep into sub bass it just can't do it, it's comparable to what Sennheiser can do. K712 can do sub bass <40Hz and does. It's a reason why I'm still looking around wanting a good K712.

The angled pads are more comfortable though my K702 has higher clamping force than K712, still my ears don't hurt after I take it off as inside doesn't touch my ears almost at all.

K702 due to angled pads and driver has a bit different treble for sure and depending on luck even K712 can be a bit too hot with it. Neither of mine are though. K702 with angled pads is brighter but not annoyingly so, very very detailed and won't forgive a thing.



LostParticle said:


> @JackCY , thanks for your reply.
> 
> I've placed an order, on Amazon.UK, for a replacement cable and a set of earpads, both genuine Sennheiser, for my HD-600. They will arrive in my country Tuesday the latest, Expedited Delivery. So, I think I am going to be done with all this... EQ and the rest. Before switching to ZY (headphone cable) and with my previous Magnum integrated amplifier, I was generally happy with my sound, especially for what I listen to. Now, with my Project Headbox S-2 (silver) headphone amp, it cannot possibly go worst! We will see...
> 
> When it comes to APO/PEACE... all right... I think I will keep it. It makes no harm to have it there and use it whenever "required". A couple of questions, though:
> 
> 1) During APO installation, Configuration screen, my ASUS Essence STX II has an "Experimental" status, see screenshot. So, I'm wondering, does APO actually function properly on my system?!
> 
> 2) After APO installation, on my Speaker Properties a whole new setting appears. Look at the screenshot.
> 
> 3) I've applied your EQ curve and listened to the following quite a few times. I listen in Foobar2000 to the FLAC version of this. Not much of a difference between APO/PEACE + your EQ and WASAPI (event). Can you listen to this song 'till the end, and tell me your impressions? And also the headphone you used.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqRlmzqEAY4
> 
> 
> 
> After the factory cable and earpads will arrive, I sincerely hope and wish that I will never have to deal with headphone EQ again and that I will just use it to fool around a bit when bored.
> 
> Thank you.


Original distribution pads are the way to go, hard to tell with from China ordered pads if they are the real deal or aftermarket/copies. It means that APO has experimental support for your sound card. It is not experimental for mine.
I do not get this new setting, though I think disabling exclusive application control does disable APO when I tested it long ago, not sure.

Sure I can listen and check if it has any sub bass at all with K712 that can play it.
Sounds good on K702, there might be some sub bass K702 is not able to play. Will check with K712 afterward. I don't know who mastered it but bass sounds a bit to the right side at times in first half which it probably is not supposed to be so when mastered correctly. K702 can play the left-right differences / soundstage well.

K712 sounds more closed, narrower because of the flat pads and that to me makes it a little less enjoyable, bass sounds good and maybe a tiny bit better with this song, going deeper into sub bass. Yeah the bass plays a bit right around 2+ min mark, probably a little harder to notice with K712. Darker sounding overall. I think it was more enjoyable with K702, because angled pads with better soundstage and this goes with me for all songs. K712 with angled pads would win though, it is what I'm after, it is "incredible".

There is some sub bass that K712 can play and K702 does too but not as loud because of it's roll off. Not the best sound or source to test for sub bass but it can be noticed in direct comparison. Songs that do not have sub bass? K702 and K712 with equal pads? There would be almost no difference in bass.

Senn HD 200 Master (from rear port line out, not front amplified headphone output, as it doesn't really need it and allows me to always have the old headphone connected and use equal volume settings for both rear port old headphone and new AKG/Beyer on front headphone port), listenable, closed, narrow, very hard to notice the bass being slightly right would not notice if I didn't know, subdued treble, bass is OK but not deep. Soundstage, "none", what else would a closed Senn have.

K702 with the shared EQ: The EQ works with K702 and bass gets deeper, of course it's not a strong in your face change but it's noticeable in the deep bass having more volume/impact/loudness in the repeating deep sounds such as at 50s 55s... in the song. For the most part bass is around 60-80Hz in the song I would say as such sub bass EQ and differences between headphones at <60Hz are not that easy to notice with this song.

With Senn HD600, the EQ may make no difference at all. Check if it can play sub bass first with a frequency sweep. K712 plays down from 20Hz, K702 as well but with a noticeable roll off where these headphones meet say around 40-60Hz or so and the K712 difference is quite apparent.

You can check with this: https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencychecklow.php

I have the files saved and other sweeps.

Or try this one, found it now: https://www.audiocheck.net/testtones_subwooferharmonicdistortion.php

K702 starts playing at 20Hz faintly. K712 18Hz faintly, 20Hz less faintly than K702. Old closed Senn: 16Hz some faint noise from right speaker as in not what it's meant to play probably some vibration of the speaker in the headphone cup that creates this higher frequency noise audible faint noise, hmm reseated headphones it's gone or almost gone very very hard to notice, no it's back, even at 14Hz now, and it's gone again LOL, starts playing at 20Hz very faintly.

The 14-18Hz can be heard on K702 but it is so damn faint, I would have to wait for the night and complete silence to be able to hear them better. 20Hz is where it starts for most headphones and 18Hz for ones with better sub bass. That's in a room quiet enough I can hear my own heart beating.

With this bass shaker: https://www.audiocheck.net/soundtests_headphones.php

I can hear the K702 bass roll off in first 4 seconds where as K712 starts playing louder bass sooner. It's best to download the sound files from the web to be able to easily replay them. They seem to be OGG Vorbis 160kbps mono.

This also depends on ears though I only know that high frequencies one loses with age, no idea about bass.

How does the HD600 play sub bass for you?


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> This also depends on ears though I only know that high frequencies one loses with age, no idea about bass.


What can you hear up to? For me I only start to hear 14,000khz.


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY , again thanks A LOT for all the links and your detailed reply!

Sorry for the song I shared, its YouTube quality is terrible. I have it on FLAC and it sounds much different. One last song I will ask you to listen! Listen to it as loud as you can and talk about resolution and frequency response and about if it tires you. Thanks a lot, man.









When it come to the very interesting links you've provided, after visiting *this one*, and performing the Frequency Response test, here is what I discovered:

- On the 10 Hz >> 200 Hz test, my HD-600 (or my hearing), allow me to hear something "scratching" from 10 Hz already, whereas my scull starts vibrating right after the voice says 20 Hz. So, this "booming" I already feel deep inside my head before the voice says 30 Hz.

- When it comes to the 22 kHz >> 8 kHz test, I feel like needles are piercing my brain when the voice says 18 kHz. I don't know if this is due to HD-600 or my hearing.

I did not have the time to read further or perform other tests [today].

Just one query: so, if we assume that my hearing is from 20 Hz to 18 kHz, can I set these limits in APO EQ? Or should I leave there "10 Hz" and "20 kHz", the defaults?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Leopanda said:


> My long time ago ordered AudioQuest Pearl USB cable finally arrived, grabbed it from an audio shop in 5 minutes from my office
> 
> I will have a short listen to it today and will spend more time with it on weekend. I wonder if it is worth $30 and makes any difference from the stock cable that went with R2R 11.


I didn't realized you also have R2R 11 ..I posted this on another forum but I don't think ppl took me seriously ,if you think R2R 11 sounds veiled I would suggest connecting your amp via USB Hub ...I think there is compatibility issue with Amanero or you need to manually install C-media driver (don't quote me on this )
Luckily I figured this out on day one and this is the USB Hub I'm using 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003M0NURK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

New cans pairing very well with this R2R 11 ,I'm liking this amp/dac ..it almost burned in too 
Cheers


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> What can you hear up to? For me I only start to hear 14,000khz.


With all the headphones I've tried as each can be differently good at playing past 10kHz, usually it maxes out about 15.5kHz playing my upward going sample spectrum and 15.5-16kHz hard to tell because of voice over being inaccurate for telling what frequency exactly. This also depends on the test file as many digital audio file formats cut off somewhere between say 13-16kHz depending on what compression and how much of it they use, I've tested this when I was younger but on who knows what equipment still it seemed to be around 16kHz as far as I remember back then.

I would have to generate some test files in lossless to be sure. So lets say 15.5kHz at most. I also have some issue with 7kHz plays more left 8kHz plays more right it seems that I didn't know about until I got the first AKG K712 PRO, with those it's easy to check as they have flat pads simply rotate them on the head and listen with headphones on "backwards" when it sounds the same it's the ears not headphones issue.

*LostParticle*: yes YT quality below 720p is quite poor for audio even now when they most likely recompressed older AAC that people have uploaded into Opus, compression upon compression. Sounds fine on K712 better bass, K702 treble is OK but the compression and treble quality sounds poor to me. With say Beyer DT770/990 it would be too bassy and tiring I can see that, with the K712 it is not tiring and certainly not with K702 where the treble is more tiring due to it's quality in the recording. I don't know what is referred to as resolution with audio I would have to look up the vocabulary I saw mentioned once somewhere, plus the K712 and K702 play well enough to me better than the old closed cheap Sennheiser so lets say I could compare resolution between those but the result is kind of obvious and pointless. If it was say HD569/579/599 yes it would probably be less clear and all that thanks to how Senn made it's HD5 line compared to what AKG K7 line can do. With HD6 line I wouldn't be worried, they play a little different and Sennheisery but should be good enough otherwise, more forgiving though of bad recordings.

Below 30Hz it also depends on the sound card etc. as not all are able to play deep bass well as such there can be a roll off not only in headphones but in the digital to analog audio chain as well.

Yes the voice over is not perfect there are some issues with the voice I do not know why this is in the recording clearly and when he says 17, 16 kHz especially the high frequency is distorting his voice. Doesn't seem to be at 18kHz for me, again audio, headphones, my hearing differ.
Probably your hearing is higher or HD600 has some peak in high treble.

I don't see why you would need to change anything in APO EQ at all, if you want to do some EQ you simply set the frequncy, filter and strengths as you want so that the result is what you want, you can change the limits of adjustment, what the graph shows etc.


----------



## pez

Just as a heads up, my activity may (and already has been) be severely limited due to travel. I just returned from traveling out of state this past weekend and I'll be in Czech for a couple weeks after today. Glad to see you guys actively assisting other users .



LostParticle said:


> @JackCY , again thanks A LOT for all the links and your detailed reply!
> 
> Sorry for the song I shared, its YouTube quality is terrible. I have it on FLAC and it sounds much different. One last song I will ask you to listen! Listen to it as loud as you can and talk about resolution and frequency response and about if it tires you. Thanks a lot, man.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2i8a8WjtK8
> 
> 
> 
> When it come to the very interesting links you've provided, after visiting *this one*, and performing the Frequency Response test, here is what I discovered:
> 
> - On the 10 Hz >> 200 Hz test, my HD-600 (or my hearing), allow me to hear something "scratching" from 10 Hz already, whereas my scull starts vibrating right after the voice says 20 Hz. So, this "booming" I already feel deep inside my head before the voice says 30 Hz.
> 
> - When it comes to the 22 kHz >> 8 kHz test, I feel like needles are piercing my brain when the voice says 18 kHz. I don't know if this is due to HD-600 or my hearing.
> 
> I did not have the time to read further or perform other tests [today].
> 
> Just one query: so, if we assume that my hearing is from 20 Hz to 18 kHz, can I set these limits in APO EQ? Or should I leave there "10 Hz" and "20 kHz", the defaults?


I gave this track and the previous one a test on my TH-X00. Admittedly I'm not sure what your initial request or motivation in requesting these tracks were. Are you concerned about fatigue with a certain headphone with them? On the second track, I have a feeling the snaps in the beginning could be fatiguing on the HD700. I'll give it a better listen if I get a chance when I get home today, but I'm not sure how likely that is.


----------



## LostParticle

pez said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> I gave this track and the previous one a test on my TH-X00. Admittedly I'm not sure what your initial request or motivation in requesting these tracks were. Are you concerned about fatigue with a certain headphone with them? On the second track, I have a feeling the snaps in the beginning could be fatiguing on the HD700. I'll give it a better listen if I get a chance when I get home today, but I'm not sure how likely that is.




Hello, thank you for your reply.
Please, do not waste your time / bother. 
I fully realize now that requesting the acoustic impressions of another person, like I did, is valid only when the person has the FLAC or other lossless format of the respective file (song).
If you don't mind, change my submission to PROJECT HEAD BOX S-2 SILVER (headphone amplifier).

Thank you.


@JackCY , hey, thanks again for your impressions and your participation. 

I do not have time now to reply to your post, I surely will, later on, but for now I'd like to ask something. I got HQPlayer to test it a bit. I have only listened to one song with HQ. Right afterwards I listened to it in Foobar2000 and all I can say is that it plays a bit differently. I am not saying it sounds better or worst, just different.

- Why does HQPlayer upsample to 192k by default? (see screenshot -- default settings)

I'm asking you because, as I recall, you set your sample rate at 16/192k (or was it 24 bit/192k?) in Windows. Is it better to set it like this then, for Audio ? I'm not interested in Games / Movies. Wanna try it a little yourself and tell what you think? 

Also, am I right in thinking that all players, Foobar, J. River, WinAmp, all, sound the same as long as they play Direct Audio Path (WASAPI, ASIO), so no downsampling / upsampling?

Thanks!


----------



## Leopanda

coolhandluke41 said:


> I didn't realized you also have R2R 11 ..I posted this on another forum but I don't think ppl took me seriously ,if you think R2R 11 sounds veiled I would suggest connecting your amp via USB Hub ...I think there is compatibility issue with Amanero or you need to manually install C-media driver (don't quote me on this )
> Luckily I figured this out on day one and this is the USB Hub I'm using
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003M0NURK/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> New cans pairing very well with this R2R 11 ,I'm liking this amp/dac ..it almost burned in too
> Cheers


I own it for 5 month already, and in no way I think it sounds veiled.

The new USB cable actually brings subtle but noticeable changes! I didn't expect that at all, but I've heard a bit more clarity and details in treble and a little better bass control. Magic?


----------



## pez

LostParticle said:


> *snip*


No worries :thumb:. Form should be updated for you now!


----------



## LostParticle

pez said:


> No worries :thumb:. Form should be updated for you now!


Thank you, my DAC is still my soundcard, Asus Essence STX II, though. The HEAD BOX is just a headphone amplifier.


----------



## pez

Alright, *now* it should be correct.


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> With all the headphones I've tried as each can be differently good at playing past 10kHz, usually it maxes out about 15.5kHz playing my upward going sample spectrum and 15.5-16kHz hard to tell because of voice over being inaccurate for telling what frequency exactly. This also depends on the test file as many digital audio file formats cut off somewhere between say 13-16kHz depending on what compression and how much of it they use, I've tested this when I was younger but on who knows what equipment still it seemed to be around 16kHz as far as I remember back then.
> 
> I would have to generate some test files in lossless to be sure. So lets say 15.5kHz at most. I also have some issue with 7kHz plays more left 8kHz plays more right it seems that I didn't know about until I got the first AKG K712 PRO, with those it's easy to check as they have flat pads simply rotate them on the head and listen with headphones on "backwards" when it sounds the same it's the ears not headphones issue.


Ah, reason I was asking I was using the files from audiocheck. https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php

So, I don't know if it's the Auzen Prelude, the files or my hearing? As I never had headphones in the past to check such things.


----------



## LostParticle

Regarding these Frequency Response tests is something like this reliable, when watched at 1080p?


----------



## bajer29

Looking for suggestions to replace Bose Soundsport earbuds for running and work. Since they were new, I'd only get about a max of 3.5 hours before having to recharge. They seem to take a couple hours to charge fully (I don't have any data to back that up, but it seems like a LONG time). 

I'm OK with the sound quality. I just want something with better battery life while conforming to the same form factor.


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply.
> Please, do not waste your time / bother.
> I fully realize now that requesting the acoustic impressions of another person, like I did, is valid only when the person has the FLAC or other lossless format of the respective file (song).
> If you don't mind, change my submission to PROJECT HEAD BOX S-2 SILVER (headphone amplifier).
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> @JackCY , hey, thanks again for your impressions and your participation.
> 
> I do not have time now to reply to your post, I surely will, later on, but for now I'd like to ask something. I got HQPlayer to test it a bit. I have only listened to one song with HQ. Right afterwards I listened to it in Foobar2000 and all I can say is that it plays a bit differently. I am not saying it sounds better or worst, just different.
> 
> - Why does HQPlayer upsample to 192k by default? (see screenshot -- default settings)
> 
> I'm asking you because, as I recall, you set your sample rate at 16/192k (or was it 24 bit/192k?) in Windows. Is it better to set it like this then, for Audio ? I'm not interested in Games / Movies. Wanna try it a little yourself and tell what you think?
> 
> Also, am I right in thinking that all players, Foobar, J. River, WinAmp, all, sound the same as long as they play Direct Audio Path (WASAPI, ASIO), so no downsampling / upsampling?
> 
> Thanks!


I will try listen to some FLACs with the player, seems to have a trial version.

By default I was using default DVD/studio quality it was 24bit/48kHz but as I have files now that range from 44.1 to 48 to 96kHz I switched it to max it can do 24bit/192kHz, while I did not hear a difference and theoretically higher than necessary could/should sound worse (on paper in theory), practically and technically higher is better as all this nyquist nonsense doesn't translate to practical use due to technical limitations. I see and observed no harm in using the max my soundcard offers.

I suppose all audio players sound the same as long as they don't use extra "filters/conversions" before sending it to what ever audio software stack/driver there is.
Where as HQplayer seems to have some conversions. Foobar2k may also have some things built in or as a plugin no idea, it's possible.



vf- said:


> Ah, reason I was asking I was using the files from audiocheck. https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php
> 
> So, I don't know if it's the Auzen Prelude, the files or my hearing? As I never had headphones in the past to check such things.





LostParticle said:


> Regarding these Frequency Response tests is something like this reliable, when watched at 1080p?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-iCZElJ8m0


I use these both sources for frequency spectrum. The YT video I have saved but it does have some issues at the very top end where from 15.2kHz there is an audible sound that goes down in it's frequency/tone? not up all the way to some 18-19kHz and then at 19kHz it resets and goes down again for the brief remaining time video ends. Other than that it's usable, you only have to remember the top end issue and not confuse it with being able to hear to 18-20kHz as a result.

The audiocheck files should be clean and issue free. I also have some lossless wav files generated from audiocheck and other website in FLAC but these have no voice over or video to show you what frequency it is so I do not use them other than to play them occasionally to hear if a headphone is going too much up/down as the spectrum sweeps at different speeds (10s to 5min long). These generated files can go from 0 to 22.5kHz at most, files with higher range often seemed to be behind a paywall.

---

@bajer29: Never seen them, do they have a cable that connects the two sides or not? Some pictures show it some don't. Specs say:


> Rechargeable lithium-ion battery
> Charging time: *2 hours*
> Battery life: 6 hours per full charge



@pez: showing off some headphones by any chance?  But I guess it's work related non audio. If you have the urge to listen to headphones during your travels you can do that here: https://www.audigo.cz/Stranky/Kontakt#pha


----------



## LostParticle

JackCY said:


> I will try listen to some FLACs with the player, seems to have a trial version.


Great, and also, if you don't mind, can you tell me the name of the song(s) you will be using for testing, so that I will listen the same, on FLAC? 



JackCY said:


> By default I was using default DVD/studio quality it was 24bit/48kHz but as I have files now that range from 44.1 to 48 to 96kHz I switched it to max it can do 24bit/192kHz, while I did not hear a difference and theoretically higher than necessary could/should sound worse (on paper in theory), practically and technically higher is better as all this nyquist nonsense doesn't translate to practical use due to technical limitations. I see and observed no harm in using the max my soundcard offers.


I've set it at 24 bit/192 kHz, as well, and I will try it for some time.




JackCY said:


> I suppose all audio players sound the same as long as they don't use extra "filters/conversions" before sending it to what ever audio software stack/driver there is.
> Where as HQplayer seems to have some conversions. Foobar2k may also have some things built in or as a plugin no idea, it's possible.


Yeah, I believe so too, but what I meant to say actually was that, HQPlayer plays like the all the others, when ALL its filters are disabled. Right?




JackCY said:


> I use these both sources for frequency spectrum. The YT video I have saved but it does have some issues at the very top end where from 15.2kHz there is an audible sound that goes down in it's frequency/tone? not up all the way to some 18-19kHz and then at 19kHz it resets and goes down again for the brief remaining time video ends. Other than that it's usable, you only have to remember the top end issue and not confuse it with being able to hear to 18-20kHz as a result.
> 
> The audiocheck files should be clean and issue free. I also have some lossless wav files generated from audiocheck and other website in FLAC but these have no voice over or video to show you what frequency it is so I do not use them other than to play them occasionally to hear if a headphone is going too much up/down as the spectrum sweeps at different speeds (10s to 5min long). These generated files can go from 0 to 22.5kHz at most, files with higher range often seemed to be behind a paywall.


Gah, I see... Well, the whole point I've listened to that [video] was to discover how low and how high I can listen or/and my Audio equipment is capable of going. Do you happen to know some other, similar YouTube video, that actually works? And does listening to these YouTube videos at 1080p produces all those Frequencies accurately? 

I'm starting to think that the only reliable manner to check myself, as least, is to visit an Otolaryngologist.


----------



## bajer29

They do have a wire that ties them both together, but they definitely have never lasted over 4 hours on a single charge.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Leopanda said:


> I own it for 5 month already, and in no way I think it sounds veiled.
> 
> The new USB cable actually brings subtle but noticeable changes! I didn't expect that at all, but I've heard a bit more clarity and details in treble and a little better bass control. Magic?


I would still try USB Hub since it's only few bucks ,tested Schiit Eitr and my new Furutech USB cable vs. USB Hub/$7 audio USB cable and I still prefer the hub (sounds a bit more natural ),USB hubs are also known as interference dumpers 
Cheers


----------



## JackCY

LostParticle said:


> Great, and also, if you don't mind, can you tell me the name of the song(s) you will be using for testing, so that I will listen the same, on FLAC?
> 
> I've set it at 24 bit/192 kHz, as well, and I will try it for some time.
> 
> Yeah, I believe so too, but what I meant to say actually was that, HQPlayer plays like the all the others, when ALL its filters are disabled. Right?
> 
> Gah, I see... Well, the whole point I've listened to that [video] was to discover how low and how high I can listen or/and my Audio equipment is capable of going. Do you happen to know some other, similar YouTube video, that actually works? And does listening to these YouTube videos at 1080p produces all those Frequencies accurately?
> 
> I'm starting to think that the only reliable manner to check myself, as least, is to visit an Otolaryngologist.


I do not know HQplayer you would have to ask the developer for comparison with other players. I checked the default settings right now and they look OK to me, there are plenty options for it's resampling and while some settings can be set to "none" meaning it may then play similar to other regular audio players by default it uses it's own tricks. I'm struggling to open any song in it right now, it doesn't seem to support drag and drop even. It also supports some CUDA offloading and I left that all default "OFF", GPUs alone are unreliable processors.

I could not find any other YT video frequency sweep and even if there may be some burried in there they might suffer similar 16kHz and above issues due to audio compression, this is the best I found.
YT recompresses everything people upload, and they upload already compressed files, the quality goes down and down.

Open playlist... selected playlist, OK, opens nothing LOL What is this app  Already broke it first try.
Gotta add it in library first, again one of the library mess players, then play a song from the library where it doesn't even keep songs ordered and damn my songs for this album are 00-01-... ordered like how do you even mess that up, impossible but it did.

I do not think even the author himself is using this app, it's a mess. It saves it's playlist as m3u8 and doesn't support opening m3u, come on, the only difference is that m3u8 has absolute path to files = rubbish and m3u has relative. This app is user friendliness zero.

Oh another, when the app is open (an music playing or paused) it uses WASAPI and completely disables sound from any other application (also bypasses EQ-APO), it exclusively takes over the audio and doesn't use the shared mode = useless for anything but a dedicated music player machine.

I've set HQplayer to -3dB same as my EQ-APO is for other players.

Comparison sent in PM with song list used.

No difference found between HQplayer (WASAPI with internal software resampling to 192k, default settings) and MPC-HC+LAV (in shared mode), for both soundcard set to 24bit/192kHz. FLACs up to 96kHz/24bit used. With AKG K702.
HQplayer doesn't load cover.jpg album cover but from the FLAC file itself where it can have an album image embedded inside the FLAC I believe, it's a total mess of an app user experience wise, borderline unusable. Other players all load images from the same folder or higher folders as played sound file fine.


----------



## LostParticle

@JackCY 

Once again, thank you very much for your participation and your testing! The REP system is not available yet but here's +10 REP to you!

I agree with you on everything regarding HQPlayer and I [Revo]-uninstalled it, already. The only reason I installed this program was to test it, a bit, solely out of curiosity. I never cared about its Library because my Media Organizer is J. River. Now, I have confirmed that there is no audible improvement in quality between it and, let's say, Foobar2000 (WASAPI event), at least on [HQPlayer's] default settings, which already manipulate the signal, as you say.

So, I will continue playing with APO/PEACE, even though it is "experimental" for my soundcard, until I will receive the genuine cable and ear-pads for my HD-600, I have already ordered. I am 95% sure that after replacing these, I will not feel the need for any kind of Headphone equalization. 

I will probably keep APO on my system, though, and power it on whenever I feel like it. So, I might "disturb" you with a couple of more queries, on APO, if you don't mind. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Tiihokatti

Replaced the cable and earpads on my Hifiman HE-400.
Hybrid HM5 pads (high quality chinese knockoffs) and a thin 1,3m long cable. Good stuff.

Also finally replaced my broken soundcard(s) with an external DAC: FX Audio DAC-X6
The onboard headphone amp seems to be good enough for the Hifiman so I think I'll sell the O2 amp.


----------



## Streetdragon

Today i got a used pair(one month old) Audeze LCD-x(1000€)
and wow dat sound. nice punchi dry bass, mids that ia wanna kiss and the highs kissing me back. awesome! I think i sell my HD650 and K712Pro.
Its like normal tower speaker just... better, more, rounder and on my head^^
I dont know much about imaging and that, but while playing Metro Redux i knew where the enemys are, what hey did and all that.
Realy cool^^


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> LostParticle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, thank you for your reply.
> Please, do not waste your time / bother.
> I fully realize now that requesting the acoustic impressions of another person, like I did, is valid only when the person has the FLAC or other lossless format of the respective file (song).
> If you don't mind, change my submission to PROJECT HEAD BOX S-2 SILVER (headphone amplifier).
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> @JackCY , hey, thanks again for your impressions and your participation. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> I do not have time now to reply to your post, I surely will, later on, but for now I'd like to ask something. I got HQPlayer to test it a bit. I have only listened to one song with HQ. Right afterwards I listened to it in Foobar2000 and all I can say is that it plays a bit differently. I am not saying it sounds better or worst, just different.
> 
> - Why does HQPlayer upsample to 192k by default? (see screenshot -- default settings)
> 
> I'm asking you because, as I recall, you set your sample rate at 16/192k (or was it 24 bit/192k?) in Windows. Is it better to set it like this then, for Audio ? I'm not interested in Games / Movies. Wanna try it a little yourself and tell what you think? /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> Also, am I right in thinking that all players, Foobar, J. River, WinAmp, all, sound the same as long as they play Direct Audio Path (WASAPI, ASIO), so no downsampling / upsampling?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try listen to some FLACs with the player, seems to have a trial version.
> 
> By default I was using default DVD/studio quality it was 24bit/48kHz but as I have files now that range from 44.1 to 48 to 96kHz I switched it to max it can do 24bit/192kHz, while I did not hear a difference and theoretically higher than necessary could/should sound worse (on paper in theory), practically and technically higher is better as all this nyquist nonsense doesn't translate to practical use due to technical limitations. I see and observed no harm in using the max my soundcard offers.
> 
> I suppose all audio players sound the same as long as they don't use extra "filters/conversions" before sending it to what ever audio software stack/driver there is.
> Where as HQplayer seems to have some conversions. Foobar2k may also have some things built in or as a plugin no idea, it's possible.
> 
> 
> 
> vf- said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, reason I was asking I was using the files from audiocheck. https://www.audiocheck.net/audiotests_frequencycheckhigh.php
> 
> So, I don't know if it's the Auzen Prelude, the files or my hearing? As I never had headphones in the past to check such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LostParticle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding these Frequency Response tests is something like this reliable, when watched at 1080p?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-iCZElJ8m0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use these both sources for frequency spectrum. The YT video I have saved but it does have some issues at the very top end where from 15.2kHz there is an audible sound that goes down in it's frequency/tone? not up all the way to some 18-19kHz and then at 19kHz it resets and goes down again for the brief remaining time video ends. Other than that it's usable, you only have to remember the top end issue and not confuse it with being able to hear to 18-20kHz as a result.
> 
> The audiocheck files should be clean and issue free. I also have some lossless wav files generated from audiocheck and other website in FLAC but these have no voice over or video to show you what frequency it is so I do not use them other than to play them occasionally to hear if a headphone is going too much up/down as the spectrum sweeps at different speeds (10s to 5min long). These generated files can go from 0 to 22.5kHz at most, files with higher range often seemed to be behind a paywall.
> 
> ---
> 
> @bajer29: Never seen them, do they have a cable that connects the two sides or not? Some pictures show it some don't. Specs say:
> 
> 
> 
> Rechargeable lithium-ion battery
> Charging time: *2 hours*
> Battery life: 6 hours per full charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @pez: showing off some headphones by any chance? /forum/images/smilies/biggrin.gif But I guess it's work related non audio. If you have the urge to listen to headphones during your travels you can do that here: https://www.audigo.cz/Stranky/Kontakt#pha
Click to expand...

Ya know I actually hadn't thought about it, but I'll definitely check the place out again once I'm there. I'll be staying in Brno, so it will probably be really close...we have plans to visit Prague, too. 

Unfortunately I'll be leaving even my TF10s at home...I'll jist have my headphones-that-shall-not-be-named with me 😄.


----------



## JackCY

The shop has a store in both Prague and Brno where you can listen to headphones, cheap or expensive, they will lend you a player if you need one like one of those expensive A&Ks etc., works with microSD cards same as phones use to be able to listen to your own music.


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> The shop has a store in both Prague and Brno where you can listen to headphones, cheap or expensive, they will lend you a player if you need one like one of those expensive A&Ks etc., works with microSD cards same as phones use to be able to listen to your own music.


I'm afraid I might be tempted to purchase something over there now 😮. I'm sure the Mrs. will be excited for me to bring a new toy home .


----------



## JackCY

Swapped pads between AKG K702 and K712 again, it is so damn easy to not lock all 4 notches on the K702 open cell foam pads as the foam is springy. Thought I got it right, lets check, nope 1 of 4 did not lock, try again. If someone is missing bass on AKG K702 or any K7 headphone, check your pads by trying yo gently lift them from up/down/left/right you will know right away if it's not attached as it will lift quite effortlessly. When it lifts there is not good enough seal and bass will be affected. K702 under pad foam is thicker by a hair, really tiny tiny bit one can hardly see, no difference. The pads could also have more foam around it's edge to seal better giving possibly tiny bit more bass, one would have to mod that.

I can't put my finger on it but there is something off with the treble on this particular K712 and why it is going back where it came from. I would still say the treble goes too much up down up making 8-10kHz too low.

On these two units I would say K702 has better mids and treble balance where as K712 has better bass balance. Matter of lottery luck most likely.


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> *Swapped pads between AKG K702 and K712 again, it is so damn easy to not lock all 4 notches on the K702 open cell foam pads as the foam is springy.* Thought I got it right, lets check, nope 1 of 4 did not lock, try again. If someone is missing bass on AKG K702 or any K7 headphone, check your pads by trying yo gently lift them from up/down/left/right you will know right away if it's not attached as it will lift quite effortlessly. When it lifts there is not good enough seal and bass will be affected. K702 under pad foam is thicker by a hair, really tiny tiny bit one can hardly see, no difference. The pads could also have more foam around it's edge to seal better giving possibly tiny bit more bass, one would have to mod that.
> 
> I can't put my finger on it but there is something off with the treble on this particular K712 and why it is going back where it came from. I would still say the treble goes too much up down up making 8-10kHz too low.


I was surprised how good the pads are on the K702 considering they aren't memory foam. Sometimes you aren't aware they are there.


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> I was surprised how good the pads are on the K702 considering they aren't memory foam. Sometimes you aren't aware they are there.


I agree, they are a little bigger/taller as such the headphone does feel a little bit more tight on head than K712 but because of the depth I have no issues with them touching my ears (almost do not touch, no pain or discomfort from pressure on ear). With both K702 and K712 pads it can occasionally not be comfortable over right jaw joint after some time, depends on a day and luck how I put them on. I'm still tempted to get second hand K712 batch I think it is 31k, will see after today, if not then I'm keeping the K702. Would really need two K702 angled pads to be able to compare side by side at once, they are very similar with equal pads. K712 seems a lottery a bit from my experience unless of course the pads were installed wrong at the factory and that is possible. K712 as far as I heard and seen on graphs compared does have deeper bass, sadly the treble on them seems a bit all over the place, some were borderline sibilant, even this one has some peaks and then dips but is not sibilant = annoying SSSSSomething SSSSSummer. Where as this K702 unit has reasonably flat mid-treble in comparison, boosted/louder higher frequency bass = bass doesn't sound as deep but not poorly out of balance when using stock angled pads (the better sounding pads IMHO thanks to better soundstage, distance and comfort).

It is easy to mistake one for the other when pads are swapped, so easy.

I would rate them this way so far in terms of enjoyable to listen to music with, and this goes for these two particular units, probably is not applicable in general and depends on matter of luck:



K702 + angled open cell foam pads, best mids-treble a bit bass light for deep bass songs BUT as such it's not tiring to listen to bassy songs
K702 + flat memory foam pads, the bass is "too loud", better mids-treble than K712 + flat but the bass is for those that want extra bass volume, essentially a bass boosted #1 thanks to pads, if someone likes their angled pads AKG K7 and wants MOAR bass (though not seeking sub bass in particular) at the cost of soundstage and treble volume... get K712 flat memory pads... done.
K712 + angled open cell foam pads, deeper bass I do believe but not as loud bass overall as K702 + flat memory foam pads, better bass balance but worse mids-treble balance
K712 + flat memory foam pads, the bass is "fine" and deep, treble balance not to my liking, it's not that I do not like these, I do, they have the best bass and probably best balance bass vs treble, all 4 "variants" are fairly decent

For gaming...

I've gotten used to K702 with their angled pads. Of course having deeper bass with narrower soundstage (K712 + flat memory foam pads) can sound especially at first more "realistic"/what one is used to from other headphones but it's more impactful even hurtful when explosions are played to a point I gotta lower volume or it's gonna do harm if I keep playing this, please stop shooting the canons, my ears! 
Competitive gaming such as FPS shooters... I would take K702 with angled pads.

For me:


wearing comfort
sound balance

Do I want to roll a dice on used K712... I do not know, gotta decide tomorrow, otherwise I'm keeping K702 as I have them and get used to them being bass light.

It's odd, I keep putting on K702 and keeping it on no matter what pads are on it even though I want to listen to K712 to help me decide. I guess it's already decided between these two units no matter what pads they have. K702 doesn't seem to sound as harsh as K712 to me between these two units.

All the AKG K7 need 1 simple fix (and K6 especially), put a foam on the headband, removable, glued, anything, something, then they do not droop low and the headband is ... what headband... I don't feel anything, almost anything. Where as stock it digs into your head after a short while at a smallish pressure point no matter if it has bumps or not, only older models have bumps. They also sell knitted what ever sleeve on eBay from China for this XD Seriously, they do, such product would not exist if it wasn't an issue and therefore a market for solutions to it.

---

I'm sure there are better headphones, no doubt, be it Sennheiser, Audio Technica, Beyerdynamic, ... none of these are comfortable to me and or play well enough in 100-250EUR price range. In a higher price range why not get HD650/660, DT1990, ATH ADx00/x000, ... if they are comfortable to "you", probably wouldn't be to me.


----------



## coolhandluke41

3x OPA1612 incoming ,this should pair well with my DV 336SE 
http://en.tpdz.net/products_detail/productId=37.html


----------



## boredgunner

I posted a picture or two of my recently acquired ZMF Blackwood before but didn't comment on them, so I'll say it now: if you want a high end closed-back headphone, consider this one. I did not expect such clean treble performance, such fast and realistic decay, such an open sound for a closed back headphone (very good imaging, the sound stage isn't super airy like a great open back headphone but nothing sounds enclosed, Zach does an amazing job damping these), this much detail retrieval, nor such well rounded performance with excellent transitions between the bass and mids/mids and treble, although I did expect the top quality bass (extension, clarity, detail, and impact) and euphoric but not heavily colored mids. The Blackwood does it all and sounds great just out of a Chord Mojo.

And yes the current one is very comfy thanks to the suspension headband (and they've always had excellent leather pads).


----------



## khanmein

coolhandluke41 said:


> 3x OPA1612 incoming ,this should pair well with my DV 336SE
> http://en.tpdz.net/products_detail/productId=37.html


The Topping A30 Desktop is good? Anyone?


----------



## coolhandluke41

khanmein said:


> The Topping A30 Desktop is good? Anyone?


There is thread dedicated to D30 on HeadFi,D30 was the DAC that grabbed my attention in the first place 
https://audiosciencereview.com/forum/index.php?threads/topping-d30-dac-measurement-and-review.2016/


----------



## JackCY

Well I liked reading reviews that featured D30 but now seeing what parts it uses it seems low end or cheap made, which is not bad. But seeing very old voltage regulators that I know are cheap as hell because I did use them myself a few times  Or that the microprocessor is 8bit meanwhile a 32bit same chip whole development board costed me $4. Power in with a DIN connector? What the hell, that's on the A30. It didn't seem poor in reviews and audio chips used are probably decent but the rest beside casing? Screams designed and made in China which it is. If price reflects it, why not. Though one might as well figure out what audio chips one wants and then hunt down the best (to you) product that uses them.


----------



## khanmein

JackCY said:


> Well I liked reading reviews that featured D30 but now seeing what parts it uses it seems low end or cheap made, which is not bad. But seeing very old voltage regulators that I know are cheap as hell because I did use them myself a few times  Or that the microprocessor is 8bit meanwhile a 32bit same chip whole development board costed me $4. Power in with a DIN connector? What the hell, that's on the A30. It didn't seem poor in reviews and audio chips used are probably decent but the rest beside casing? Screams designed and made in China which it is. If price reflects it, why not. Though one might as well figure out what audio chips one wants and then hunt down the best (to you) product that uses them.


DIN connector is pretty weird with that price. Any recommendation amplifier for passive speaker & headphone combo?


----------



## coolhandluke41

There is equal amount of BS on both sided of the pond..just visit Schiit Modi thread ..it's litter with dead Modi 1 and 2...oh I forgot it's made in US,none of Schiit DAC's have support for DSD this is pathetic in this day and age,they won't even install ON/OFF button they are so cheap and if they do it's the cheapest one you can find and will end up on the back of the unit - PITA to reach ,you can nitpick all you want but there is no way around it if you want lower the costs 
China have huge audiophile base and they are very dedicated to what they are trying to accomplish ,2c


----------



## WhiteWulfe

coolhandluke41 said:


> There is equal amount of BS on both sided of the pond..just visit Schiit Modi thread ..it's litter with dead Modi 1 and 2...oh I forgot it's made in US,none of Schiit DAC's have support for DSD this is pathetic in this day and age,they won't even install ON/OFF button they are so cheap and if they do it's the cheapest one you can find and will end up on the back of the unit - PITA to reach ,you can nitpick all you want but there is no way around it if you want lower the costs
> China have huge audiophile base and they are very dedicated to what they are trying to accomplish ,2c


My AudioGD NFB-11 has the power switch on the back, right next to the power cord... Where it makes sense from an engineering perspective ^_^ Then again, mine almost never gets turned off. i'm also fairly certain mine doesn't support DSD, nor do I really care about such... Then again, I'm also completely and totally happy with what I have, and whatnot.

...Also found a really nice set of headphones for mobile usage too, although I haven't purchased a pair (since hubby's drained what spare cash we had left). Can't wait for them for doing work on minis, as well as when out and about, because the Bose Quiet Comfort 35 II's are comfy as all sin, and do exactly what they say they do on the box... ^_^


----------



## JackCY

No doubt the schiit are likely overhyped especially on English speaking forums. As I said I only found some of the parts cheap to buy and that if it plays fine then it plays fine especially if price is right, it doesn't need expensive parts to play well, it's simply strange to me to see such parts in a commercial product as I'm sure better parts do exist.

The only time I've seen DIN connector was with 1980s-90s headphones, keyboards or other "rare" things from that time. Seeing DIN today especially for power input is odd very odd as everyone has almost universally adopted jack as input where power supplies are readily available and common.

I do not know any products for use with speakers, most of these Fio, Schiit, X6 to me seem more for portable or desk use with headphones, some are not even for that they are only DACs without amplifier. Speaker configurations and requirements are higher, usually you would buy this with your speakers together or have an amp for your speaker setup with inputs from anything you want, such as audio receiver with amp, then connect what ever DAC to it you like.

Passive speakers sounds to me you need a speaker amp and a headphone amp and none of these tiny devices might be able to do both IMHO. Speaker amps don't have to be big but with many inputs and outputs they usually are to be able to fit all the connectors on their back.


----------



## Streetdragon

coolhandluke41 said:


> 3x OPA1612 incoming ,this should pair well with my DV 336SE
> http://en.tpdz.net/products_detail/productId=37.html




32Bit/768K stufft in that little case? And why three^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

WhiteWulfe said:


> My AudioGD NFB-11 has the power switch on the back, right next to the power cord... Where it makes sense from an engineering perspective ^_^ Then again, mine almost never gets turned off. i'm also fairly certain mine doesn't support DSD, nor do I really care about such... Then again, I'm also completely and totally happy with what I have, and whatnot.
> 
> ...Also found a really nice set of headphones for mobile usage too, although I haven't purchased a pair (since hubby's drained what spare cash we had left). Can't wait for them for doing work on minis, as well as when out and about, because the Bose Quiet Comfort 35 II's are comfy as all sin, and do exactly what they say they do on the box... ^_^


Hi WW , unfortunately NFB-11 doesn't support anything higher then 24/96 via USB just like my Modi ,initially I was going to use DAC out on R2R-11 for my tube amp but ren in to ground loop (50Hz/60Hz hum)... when hooked up to (dedicated DAC only)=>Schiit Modi it's all good , background is pitch black all the way to 75% on volume knob 
DSD make noticeable difference and I really like some of the tracks in my library so I decide to give my cheap tube amp some face lift ,D50 also get's ground from USB just like Modi 

@JackCY..yeah I was the same way but then i thought about Elon Musk's recycled Falcon 9 rocket ..JK if it works then why not 

@Streetdragon, three is better then two I guess haha..no idea buddy 

Cheers


----------



## LostParticle

Received them, installed them, they DO make a difference! So much that I've [Revo]-uninstalled APO/PEACE, no more headphone equalization for me.
I also got the original HD-600 cable. After listening with both, genuine and *ZY*, I prefer the ZY. Good to have a replacement, though.


----------



## khanmein

LostParticle said:


> Received them, installed them, they DO make a difference! So much that I've [Revo]-uninstalled APO/PEACE, no more headphone equalization for me.
> I also got the original HD-600 cable. After listening with both, genuine and *ZY*, I prefer the ZY. Good to have a replacement, though.


I'm using Mod House Audio adapters & Brainwavz velour pads, but I didn't change the cable.


----------



## caenlen

Interesting headphone amp here for pre-order, same power as a Magni 3 and same price as Magni 3 at $99, original design by Alex Cavalli up for pre-order. think I might grab me one of these instead of a Magni 3. I need a solid state to accompany my tube amp 

its called the 'Alex Cavalli Spark Headphone AMP'

https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=120&cp_id=12008&cs_id=1200801&p_id=33304&seq=1&format=2


----------



## vf-

khanmein said:


> I'm using Mod House Audio adapters & Brainwavz velour pads, but I didn't change the cable.


I've ordered those Brainwavz to see what they're like on the Steelseries Siberia 840 and Turtle Beach Stealth 520p. I love the feeling of these fabric pads experiencing it on the AKG K702.

The Turtle Beach 520 are way too bass-y.


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> I've ordered those Brainwavz to see what they're like on the Steelseries Siberia 840 and Turtle Beach Stealth 520p. I love the feeling of these fabric pads experiencing it on the AKG K702.
> 
> The Turtle Beach 520 are way too bass-y.


You've tried Brainwavz pads on AKG K702 or you mean the stock pads? Getting Brainwavz pads on AKG K7s is tricky, probably need the large round XL variant and even adapters.

So far I'm keeping the AKG K702. It really doesn't forgive almost anything to poorly mastered recordings especially when it comes to treble.
Soundstage is a definite plus that's hard to get with other headphones and their shallow flat pads. To a point where with AKG K702 good recordings sound as if you're listening to the music being played "live" and with other most often narrow soundstage headphones the music plays too much in your head to give you that impression and sense of space.

Of course poor recordings exist as well where they tried to force this sense of space during mastering and botched it all up, those sound a little more listenable on narrow soundstage headphones, where as K702 shows you clearly what's wrong.
@LostParticle: most headphones I've owned and played with pads on were quite sensitive to pads and pad seal, for overall balance of the sound pads are even more important than the drivers, you can make a headphone bassy (better sealing pads) or trebly (more open air pads) only with pad swap, distance to driver is another thing easily altered by pads and their wear that changes sound quite a bit.


----------



## vf-

@JackCY No, I'm happy with the stock pads on the K702. It was after getting used to these fabric pads on the K702 that I realised how junk these leatherette/pvc pads really are on gaming headsets. Plus most aren't deep. I loved that aspect to the K702.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> Interesting headphone amp here for pre-order, same power as a Magni 3 and same price as Magni 3 at $99, original design by Alex Cavalli up for pre-order. think I might grab me one of these instead of a Magni 3. I need a solid state to accompany my tube amp
> 
> its called the 'Alex Cavalli Spark Headphone AMP'
> 
> https://www.monoprice.com/product?c_id=120&cp_id=12008&cs_id=1200801&p_id=33304&seq=1&format=2


I really dont want to say anything particularly bad about Cavalli as a company, but please be very cautious of these cheap headphone amps.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I really dont want to say anything particularly bad about Cavalli as a company...


Not much harm in it anymore I suppose, since they don't exist anymore. I was always interested in the Liquid Glass.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Not much harm in it anymore I suppose, since they don't exist anymore. I was always interested in the Liquid Glass.


Oh schiit, I did not even know that. Wow. Maybe enough people finally figured out that their stuff was horrendously over priced. 

The liquid glass was stupidly expensive. I think new it was 3500 bucks. 

The bottlehead Kaiju is basically 2000 bucks and the audionote Conqueror is about the same price of 3500 bucks. 

So you can either spend 3500 bucks on a hybrid 6sn7 preamp, or you could spend it on a legit 300b SET amp (that you can adapt for headphones). 

Furthermore, for headphones, I think the antique sound labs el84 amp actually sounds better for way less than 1K. The El84s pack way more energy and can really drive the bass on most cans. 

But the amp I am really looking at right now is the Quad PA-1. That thing looks really really good for the money. A proper amp and dac for 1200 bucks. 

Its freaking tube rectified. Like holy schiit that is an amazing value. And its made by Quad. They are like one of the pillars in the history of audio. The only reason I haven't bought it is cause I actually have all the parts in my room to build a copy cat version of the amp. I just need a power transformer and a choke.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Oh schiit, I did not even know that. Wow. Maybe enough people finally figured out that their stuff was horrendously over priced.
> 
> The liquid glass was stupidly expensive. I think new it was 3500 bucks.
> 
> The bottlehead Kaiju is basically 2000 bucks and the audionote Conqueror is about the same price of 3500 bucks.
> 
> So you can either spend 3500 bucks on a hybrid 6sn7 preamp, or you could spend it on a legit 300b SET amp (that you can adapt for headphones).
> 
> Furthermore, for headphones, I think the antique sound labs el84 amp actually sounds better for way less than 1K. The El84s pack way more energy and can really drive the bass on most cans.
> 
> But the amp I am really looking at right now is the Quad PA-1. That thing looks really really good for the money. A proper amp and dac for 1200 bucks.
> 
> Its freaking tube rectified. Like holy schiit that is an amazing value. And its made by Quad. They are like one of the pillars in the history of audio. The only reason I haven't bought it is cause I actually have all the parts in my room to build a copy cat version of the amp. I just need a power transformer and a choke.


Yeah I would have never bought the Liquid Glass, Gold, or Crimson, all three had ridiculous prices. I hadn't even heard of the Bottlehead Kaiju until now, that looks awesome.


----------



## Streetdragon

The amps lokk nice. I really thought in the "Liquid Glass" would be real Liquid Glass in it. Dont know why i thought it. maybe because it would be cool somehow xD

Someone here had the pleasure to play around with Stax earspeakers? are they for real so good?


----------



## JackCY

You know liquid glass is very very hot right? 

No idea about Stax, the whole Stax system is a rarity to be able to listen to since it's all imports and almost no one imports them to sell them. https://www.youtube.com/user/ZeosReviews/search?query=stax
Are they good, probably, are they comfortable? I would say no just from looking at them but I'm sure Zeos covered that at least once.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> The amps lokk nice. I really thought in the "Liquid Glass" would be real Liquid Glass in it. Dont know why i thought it. maybe because it would be cool somehow xD
> 
> Someone here had the pleasure to play around with Stax earspeakers? are they for real so good?


Did you not see my avatar? Lol. 

Yes, they sound incredibly good. The biggest issue is that you really need a very high quality amp in order to get good bass. I also recommend finding a tube amp with adjustable bias voltage. Some of the stax headphones actually do a little bit better with slightly higher voltage than what stax recommends.


----------



## Leopanda

Hey Tjj,

Please tell me, are electrostats good enough to make me hate how other headphones sound? I really want to try them somehow, but am really afraid of doing that.. I don't want to realize that my headphones could sound much better. Is this what would happen if I try Stax? Or do they sound just.. different, and wouldn't make me think of spending half of my salary on a new headphone system?


----------



## Streetdragon

i think he came frome time to time^^

the problem is, i dont wanna spend 1000€ for amp only one more time

i could get Stax SR-507 + SRM1/MK-2 amp for around 700€. dont know if they are worth it


----------



## boredgunner

I owned a Stax SR-007A for about a year and a half. Electrostatic technology when implemented well and amped well just kills every other technology. Nothing else I've heard has that level of realism/transparency. I've only listened to the SR-007 and SR-009 as far as Stax goes though.


----------



## JackCY

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Did you not see my avatar? Lol.
> 
> Yes, they sound incredibly good. The biggest issue is that you really need a very high quality amp in order to get good bass. I also recommend finding a tube amp with adjustable bias voltage. Some of the stax headphones actually do a little bit better with slightly higher voltage than what stax recommends.


Don't you but it as a set? Stax amp = energizer = the specific amp Stax electrostats need? + the headphones/earspeakers. Sure you could buy separate. Or do you really need 3 things? DAC+amp+StaxBox or only DAC+StaxBox=amp?

I think the comfort would make me hate them, for their price they are probably good but hard to get and have to be moded and potentially ruined to be comfy.

And then what will one listen to? Only DSD as otherwise one will go deaf from hearing all the poorly mastered and recorded crap everywhere?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

There's a joint in my neck of the woods where you can try out different cans (from mid range cans up to Abyss-1266 and Stax SR-009/Focal Utopia for dynamic driver fans/top end HFM and Audeze planar mag cans. I went there to have some coffee and listened to a few cans......including the Stax SR-009. Damn that clarity and transparency, but I'm content with 'just' my HD800 (SDR Mod) and AKG K812. Besides, I have way too many cans, so I may sell some and keep those that I really, REALLLY like.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Leopanda said:


> Hey Tjj,
> 
> Please tell me, are electrostats good enough to make me hate how other headphones sound? I really want to try them somehow, but am really afraid of doing that.. I don't want to realize that my headphones could sound much better. Is this what would happen if I try Stax? Or do they sound just.. different, and wouldn't make me think of spending half of my salary on a new headphone system?


Yes and no. 

The thing that I like most about electrostatic headphones is that the sound is completely effortless. It literally sounds like the music is just coming out of the ether. With normal headphones, they work by pressurizing the air in the headphone cups. You don't really notice it, but the pressurized air is actually putting a decent amount of strain on your ear drums and this can lead to something called listener fatigue. 

Any electrostatic headphone (not just stax) pretty much eliminates that pressure. It makes a massive difference in terms of listening comfort. 

The only issue with electrostatic headphones in terms of sound quality is that it is VERY hard to get good bass from stax headphones. Its not impossible, but it does mean that you need to buy a fairly high end pair of stax and a good amp. So cost is not cheap. And even when you do get good bass, it doesn't come close to the bass that you can get from a good set of planar magnetic headphones. 

The flip side is that you will never get better high frequencies IMO. Because of the way electrostatic drivers work, they have exceedingly low distortion figures. Everything is smooth, clear, and incredibly detailed without being overbearing. From vocals on up, they just sound amazing. 

Let me put it to you this way. I would use LCD-2s for day to day use, HE-1000s for serious listening, and HE-60s for pure bliss. 

But I have speakers, so RIP headphones lol.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Don't you but it as a set? Stax amp = energizer = the specific amp Stax electrostats need? + the headphones/earspeakers. Sure you could buy separate. Or do you really need 3 things? DAC+amp+StaxBox or only DAC+StaxBox=amp?
> 
> I think the comfort would make me hate them, for their price they are probably good but hard to get and have to be moded and potentially ruined to be comfy.
> 
> And then what will one listen to? Only DSD as otherwise one will go deaf from hearing all the poorly mastered and recorded crap everywhere?


You can use whatever DAC you want. You do need an amp designed specifically for Stax headphones, but not only Stax makes them (the best amps don't come from Stax).

The SR-007 and SR-009 are some of the most comfortable headphones ever. True suspension headband system (auto adjusting on SR-007) with lambskin leather strap and thick lambskin leather pads that will fit your entire ears. I've never worn a more comfortable headphone than those, but they are not Lambdas.

The SR-007 is actually fairly forgiving with poor recordings (can't speak for the SR-009 though). Crappy recordings/crappily mastered music still sounded better on that than all of my other headphones.

In other news, I picked up an Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z. I'm only going for closed headphones since I use speakers at home, headphones are for on the go. The W1000Z looks pretty but man does it suck, the treble is worse than the HD 700 and everything just sounds thin. Vocals are nasally and sometimes shouty.








I'm going to try out the ATH-A2000Z just for kicks, I expect that'll be completely outclassed by my ZMF Blackwood too though. The Blackwood is all I need for this purpose, it does everything very well surprisingly even straight out of a Chord Mojo. The Blackwood greatly exceeded my expectations while the W1000Z fell gravely short.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> Don't you but it as a set? Stax amp = energizer = the specific amp Stax electrostats need? + the headphones/earspeakers. Sure you could buy separate. Or do you really need 3 things? DAC+amp+StaxBox or only DAC+StaxBox=amp?
> 
> I think the comfort would make me hate them, for their price they are probably good but hard to get and have to be moded and potentially ruined to be comfy.
> 
> And then what will one listen to? Only DSD as otherwise one will go deaf from hearing all the poorly mastered and recorded crap everywhere?


Sigh. 

Its kind of complicated. 

The short version is this. Energizers suck. If you spend the money on stax headphones, save up more and get a proper amp. Stax headphones will sound infinitely better with a proper amp. 

Most stax amps are also pretty bad. They try to make cheap amps that work so that the barrier to entry is as low as it can possibly be. Stax does some some reasonably good amps like the SR-006ts, but its 1K just for the amp. The Woo audio GES is the one I normally recommend for 1600 bucks. Its pricey, but its probably the best sounding amp woo audio makes IMO. 

Electrostatic headphones really need tube amps. Tubes by nature are high voltage devices and they work perfectly for electrostatic headphones. However tube amps are considered premium so you pay a premium price. 

-------------

Stax headphones are THE most comfortable headphones I have ever used, period, end of story. Particularly the old lambda nova signature editions. 

They are so freaking light that the pads could be made of razor blades and you could still fall asleep with them on your head. 

I will say that I do not have some weird shaped head and I do not wear glasses. So the pads they have lay nice and flat against my head and oddly enough work exceedingly well. 

I have seriously fallen asleep in my chair listening to stax headphones. Comfort is no issue.

--------------

As for listening to poorly mastered stuff, eh not really. 

Its kind of weird. Yes the stax headphones are very detailed, but they are also very smooth. Bad recordings are more apparent, but DSD wouldn't make any difference. 

A bad recording is a bad recording is a bad recording. I have a copy of abbey road's mater tapes for my reel to reel and it still sounds like schiit. No manner of witch craft will fix a bad recording : P


----------



## Leopanda

If it is that hard to get good bass from electrostats then I will more likely aim something isodynamic, like LCD-2 or Kennerdon Odin. I don't care about highs too much, the most important parts for me are lively and intimate sounding vocals, smooth and energetic guitars and higher than average quantity of well textured sub- and mid-bass. 

Thanks for clarifying this for me, guys!


----------



## JackCY

In other words you can buy "cheap" Stax or sell both kindeys and buy better Stax with better amp to get the proper experience from electrostatics.
The Lxxx series pads look horrible to me, sure other with deep pads may be comfortable.


----------



## Streetdragon

That stax is nothing for bassheads... hm than i wount aim for it and stick with my lcd-x. awesome sound, nice bass like normal speakers


----------



## boredgunner

Leopanda said:


> If it is that hard to get good bass from electrostats then I will more likely aim something isodynamic, like LCD-2 or Kennerdon Odin. I don't care about highs too much, the most important parts for me are lively and intimate sounding vocals, smooth and energetic guitars and higher than average quantity of well textured sub- and mid-bass.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying this for me, guys!


It's not HARD, you just need to get an SR-007 (which has excellent value these days) or SR-009. A KGSS and Stax SRM-353X will get you better bass than all but really good planars, and a good KGSSHV (can get one from mjolnir-audio) will put it in elite open back planar territory for bass but better everywhere else. The SR-007 can also be pretty easily modded to improve bass even more, some people find a bassport modded SR-007A/MK2 has the best quality bass of any headphone.


----------



## the9quad

boredgunner said:


> It's not HARD, you just need to get an SR-007 (which has excellent value these days) or SR-009. A KGSS and Stax SRM-353X will get you better bass than all but really good planars, and a good KGSSHV (can get one from mjolnir-audio) will put it in elite open back planar territory for bass but better everywhere else. The SR-007 can also be pretty easily modded to improve bass even more, some people find a bassport modded SR-007A/MK2 has the best quality bass of any headphone.


You should put prices beside everything you mention....


----------



## boredgunner

the9quad said:


> You should put prices beside everything you mention....


Thing is the prices are just like what some people spend on dynamic headphone equipment, and less than the extreme planars. Yes it's expensive, but as I said it's not HARD to get good bass out of them. Calling it difficult indicates something like vigorous, tricky modding, which is not necessary.


----------



## the9quad

boredgunner said:


> the9quad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should put prices beside everything you mention....
> 
> 
> 
> Thing is the prices are just like what some people spend on dynamic headphone equipment, and less than the extreme planars. Yes it's expensive, but as I said it's not HARD to get good bass out of them. Calling it difficult indicates something like vigorous, tricky modding, which is not necessary.
Click to expand...

Oh I get it. I’m saying put prices next to that stuff so normal people can enjoy the posts. It’s interesting to see how much these things cost. I mean relatively they are still cheap toys compare to big boy speakers that rich people buy, but they are still way more than most people care to spend, so it’s fun to see the prices. Also no need to get all defensive just because someone quotes you.


----------



## boredgunner

the9quad said:


> Oh I get it. I’m saying put prices next to that stuff so normal people can enjoy the posts. It’s interesting to see how much these things cost. I mean relatively they are still cheap toys compare to big boy speakers that rich people buy, but they are still way more than most people care to spend, so it’s fun to see the prices. Also no need to get all defensive just because someone quotes you.


People can google the part name and get prices easily enough I'd hope. I'm not getting defensive, if someone quotes me I'll respond to explain myself better. The LCD-X was mentioned earlier, you can get an SR-007A for less than that for reference, though you need to spend more on amps for Stax (to the point where I'd just go with speakers, which is exactly what I did).


----------



## JackCY

boredgunner said:


> It's not HARD, you just need to get an SR-007 (which has excellent value these days) or SR-009. A KGSS and Stax SRM-353X will get you better bass than all but really good planars, and a good KGSSHV (can get one from mjolnir-audio) will put it in elite open back planar territory for bass but better everywhere else. The SR-007 can also be pretty easily modded to improve bass even more, some people find a bassport modded SR-007A/MK2 has the best quality bass of any headphone.





the9quad said:


> You should put prices beside everything you mention....


SR-007mk2 + SRM353X = 3100 EUR including tax bought locally which seems cheaper than Germany where with their lower tax the headphone alone is 2850 EUR instead of 2100, that is if any of these are available at all as no one has it stock it's all "order only" so some distributor may list it and shops sell it but it will all depend if everyone comes through and imports it from Japan or some 1 warehouse somewhere for whole EU.

Audeze LCD-X are equally hard to buy as well, prices range 1160 EUR on a discount to get that thing out of the store as normal price is 1810-2153 EUR, same in Germany around 1500-2000 EUR. And I would say good luck using these without adding another 1000 EUR for an amp and such. So in the end yes they are cheaper but it's not by much compared to these high end Stax. Where you could buy lower end Stax for much less, if you can find them to buy anywhere that is.

Do these play over 20x better than dynamic headphones? Highly doubt it, maybe 2x but not over 20x, so for 20x price you get 2x better headphones... yeah... so not worth it.

Might as well live in a house not apartment and get good speakers at these prices.

Headphones make sense at lower prices not much at the top end.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> SR-007mk2 + SRM353X = 3100 EUR including tax bought locally which seems cheaper than Germany where with their lower tax the headphone alone is 2850 EUR instead of 2100, that is if any of these are available at all as no one has it stock it's all "order only" so some distributor may list it and shops sell it but it will all depend if everyone comes through and imports it from Japan or some 1 warehouse somewhere for whole EU.
> 
> Audeze LCD-X are equally hard to buy as well, prices range 1160 EUR on a discount to get that thing out of the store as normal price is 1810-2153 EUR, same in Germany around 1500-2000 EUR. And I would say good luck using these without adding another 1000 EUR for an amp and such. So in the end yes they are cheaper but it's not by much compared to these high end Stax. Where you could buy lower end Stax for much less, if you can find them to buy anywhere that is.
> 
> Do these play over 20x better than dynamic headphones? Highly doubt it, maybe 2x but not over 20x, so for 20x price you get 2x better headphones... yeah... so not worth it.
> 
> Might as well live in a house not apartment and get good speakers at these prices.
> 
> Headphones make sense at lower prices not much at the top end.



They actually play 50 times better than dynamic headphones and 20 times better than planar. 

The only headphone that I think gets kind of close to electrostatic headphones is the HE-1000v2 (hifiman makes much higher end headphones, but no one here is paying more than 3K for headphones). Hifiman is trying to blur the line between planar and electrostatic headphones by reducing the thickness of the driver material as much as possible, and they while they do have more bass than electrostatics and have similar clarity, they are not the same experience.

Seriously electrostatic headphones are on a whole different level. The moment you listen to a GOOD SYSTEM, you will realize everything else you have been listening to is actually giving your ears cancer.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Tjj226 Angel said:


> They actually play 50 times better than dynamic headphones and 20 times better than planar.
> 
> The only headphone that I think gets kind of close to electrostatic headphones is the HE-1000v2 (hifiman makes much higher end headphones, but no one here is paying more than 3K for headphones). Hifiman is trying to blur the line between planar and electrostatic headphones by reducing the thickness of the driver material as much as possible, and they while they do have more bass than electrostatics and have similar clarity, they are not the same experience.
> 
> Seriously electrostatic headphones are on a whole different level. The moment you listen to a GOOD SYSTEM, you will realize everything else you have been listening to is actually giving your ears cancer.


I want to hear your electrostatic amp/headphones recommendation for us mortals ,what would be decent pick out of this list ?
https://mjolnir-audio.com/products/


----------



## caenlen

hey everyone, if anyone here can help me with my modi multibit 

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modi-multibit-through-optical-how-do-i-change-bitrate.878001/

"I am used to USB schiit products where I just right click a drop down menu and change to 24 bit 96k

Optical, it sounds great and all, but its listed as realtek optical when connect to modi multibit? why doesn't it say schiit modi multibit? i know its working through optical, otherwise i'd be getting no sound out my amp.... just confused, thanks!"


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> They actually play 50 times better than dynamic headphones and 20 times better than planar.
> 
> The only headphone that I think gets kind of close to electrostatic headphones is the HE-1000v2 (hifiman makes much higher end headphones, but no one here is paying more than 3K for headphones). Hifiman is trying to blur the line between planar and electrostatic headphones by reducing the thickness of the driver material as much as possible, and they while they do have more bass than electrostatics and have similar clarity, they are not the same experience.
> 
> Seriously electrostatic headphones are on a whole different level. The moment you listen to a GOOD SYSTEM, you will realize everything else you have been listening to is actually giving your ears cancer.


I haven't listened to the HE1000v2 yet (only the original), but I found the LCD-4 gets close to electrostatic level and beats the original HE1000. Both of these cost way more than the SR-007 and also need expensive amps (especially the LCD-4).



coolhandluke41 said:


> I want to hear your electrostatic amp/headphones recommendation for us mortals ,what would be decent pick out of this list ?
> https://mjolnir-audio.com/products/


KGSSHV Carbon, KGSSHV, probably his BHSE variant too.



caenlen said:


> hey everyone, if anyone here can help me with my modi multibit
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/modi-multibit-through-optical-how-do-i-change-bitrate.878001/
> 
> "I am used to USB schiit products where I just right click a drop down menu and change to 24 bit 96k
> 
> Optical, it sounds great and all, but its listed as realtek optical when connect to modi multibit? why doesn't it say schiit modi multibit? i know its working through optical, otherwise i'd be getting no sound out my amp.... just confused, thanks!"


Because optical = no driver so there is nothing for Windows to identify it as, therefore it should be listed as SPDIF Out.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what about something like this ,I would prefer 009 but trying to figure out what it would take to get that electrostatic glow for a bargain price so to speak 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-STAX-...292298137708?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


----------



## caenlen

coolhandluke41 said:


> what about something like this ,I would prefer 009 but trying to figure out what it would take to get that electrostatic glow for a bargain price so to speak
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Used-STAX-...292298137708?_trksid=p2385738.m4383.l4275.c10


I personally am saving up for a STAX SRS-5100 system someday, unless someone starts making cheap but good STAX amps in which case I might save up for the L700 STAX earspeakers and a cheap amp... all depends really, but thats my max budget, and thats still several years away before i can afford it, but you might want to look into those two


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was going to go balanced in the future but yes electrostatics are always on my mind ,decent set up (SR-009/KGSSHV Carbon ) will be around 10k kinda steep
Edit ; BTW what happen to this ?
https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10085641.jpg


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> I want to hear your electrostatic amp/headphones recommendation for us mortals ,what would be decent pick out of this list ?
> https://mjolnir-audio.com/products/


I have not heard the newer L series from stax, so its quite possible that the newer headphones are better. 

I would say that a solid system would be the stax 404s (I assume there is a modern equivalent to the 404s from the L range of headphones) with the woo audio electrostatic amp (the one that is 1600 bucks). 

If you are willing to buy used and be a little patient, the stax 404 limited edition with the woo audio amp is a VERY solid choice. It would have decent bass, great mids, and clear highs. 

My favorite electrostatics are the sennheiser HE-60s. They are expensive at around 2K for a used set, but they are definitely GG headphones which actually makes them fairly cheap compared to crazy things like the LCD-4. And I would again still go with the woo audio amp. (I like the BHSE, but the price is ridiculous). 

The SR-007s are also great headphones and definitely far more available. My only issue with the 007s is the pads kinda had a weird seal and made the bass a bit boomy at times. I think this was because the headphones were being treated so gingerly that the pads never really broke in properly. The SR-009s have similar-ish pads and they sealed just fine because the owner listened to them every day. 

You could always be a headphone baller and get jecklin floats. 

http://i32.tinypic.com/zvvkwg.jpg


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> I was going to go balanced in the future but yes electrostatics are always on my mind ,decent set up (SR-009/KGSSHV Carbon ) will be around 10k kinda steep
> Edit ; BTW what happen to this ?
> https://cdn.head-fi.org/a/10085641.jpg


Yeah don't do that. A headphone setup should never cost more than 2K. 

A seriously good set of audionote amps and a pair of tannoy speakers would cost the same and the sound quality would move you to tears.


----------



## coolhandluke41

EDIT;I'm sold on that GES Electrostatic Headphone Amplifier


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> EDIT;I'm sold on that GES Electrostatic Headphone Amplifier


Its probably the best amp woo audio makes because it is not a wood audio circuit : D

If you do get it, be mindful that the 6s4 power tubes are vintage tung sol tubes (nice), but the 12ax7s are electro harmonix tubes (not quite as nice). 

Electro harmonix tubes are OK, so you will be fine for a while, but I would try and swap them out for a quad matched set of GE tubes for max bass and warmth XD


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have a lot of 12ax7s since I had my crack mod it to take 12ax7 and also E80CC which is much better tube and would probably end up running them instead of 12ax7
E80CC's are little taller with super size sound-stage 
Also this vid. is interesting ,sounds like headphones make a huge difference


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> I have a lot of 12ax7s since I had my crack mod it to take 12ax7 and also E80CC which is much better tube and would probably end up running them instead of 12ax7
> E80CC's are little taller with super size sound-stage
> Also this vid. is interesting ,sounds like headphones make a huge difference
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_3He3SzI9M


Well please understand that the 12ax7s you do have would have to be a quad matched set. Meaning they all need to be date stamped fairly close to one and other. 

And yes, the headphones do obviously make a difference.


----------



## pez

Leopanda said:


> Hey Tjj,
> 
> Please tell me, are electrostats good enough to make me hate how other headphones sound? I really want to try them somehow, but am really afraid of doing that.. I don't want to realize that my headphones could sound much better. Is this what would happen if I try Stax? Or do they sound just.. different, and wouldn't make me think of spending half of my salary on a new headphone system?





boredgunner said:


> I owned a Stax SR-007A for about a year and a half. Electrostatic technology when implemented well and amped well just kills every other technology. Nothing else I've heard has that level of realism/transparency. I've only listened to the SR-007 and SR-009 as far as Stax goes though.


While I definitely loved them when I heard them (SR-007 and SR-009), it won't make you hate other stuff. I still very much enjoyed my HD650 again immediately after trying them out years ago. But it does give you a good idea of what your end game might look like and as you upgrade throughout time, realize how small each 'upgrade' really is to the sound.

EDIT: The Czech audio store here in Brno has some Utopias and some STAX....as well as the HD820 that I'm kinda thinking of going to try. Maybe I'll do that one of my last evenings here after work.


----------



## JackCY

pez said:


> EDIT: The Czech audio store here in Brno has some Utopias and some STAX....as well as the HD820 that I'm kinda thinking of going to try. Maybe I'll do that one of my last evenings here after work.


Audigo has these in their Brno store on display? You saw? According to their webpage none are stock and none are shown in store to be able to listen to.
Or is there another place to listen to headphones in Brno?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Just finished building my tone arm beta/prototype


----------



## coolhandluke41

Cool little DIY Tjj ,sounds pretty good


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> Audigo has these in their Brno store on display? You saw? According to their webpage none are stock and none are shown in store to be able to listen to.
> Or is there another place to listen to headphones in Brno?


As soon as I posted it, I thought to look and never got back around to it. You're probably right and that's a bummer . Oh well, it'll keep me from spending money I don't need to spend .


----------



## JackCY

They have some Audeze in Prague I saw those and on page here you can see what they have in showroom/listenroom available https://www.audigo.cz/Sluchatka/?f[p][343][0]=506&f[p][343][1]=507


> K poslechu, ne, ano


= available to listen to, no, yes

They may have some stock but not available to listen to and vice versa. Per each location.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm really liking that D50 ,Sabre DAC pairs better then AKMxxx or R2R with DV336,surprisingly this little guy have up front bass ,very pleased with this DAC should improve once I get linear power supply 
192kHz via optical is nice


----------



## Gilles3000

Think I found my new DAP.

Sold my first gen Fiio X3 a while ago, it was starting to feel really old (lacking in practical features, like inline controls, Bluetooth etc.) and the battery life degraded enough that there really was no point in using it over my LG G6.

But i just came across the Shanling M0, it pretty much has every feature i could possibly need and its tiny too, so great for the gym. And only €80 

And it has USB-C which is great as I'm trying to get rid of all the micro-usb garbage I own.

http://www.shanling.com/Product/Detail?id=f009f9f9c6304359a99bc7d0d51a7d46


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> They have some Audeze in Prague I saw those and on page here you can see what they have in showroom/listenroom available https://www.audigo.cz/Sluchatka/?f[p][343][0]=506&f[p][343][1]=507
> 
> = available to listen to, no, yes
> 
> They may have some stock but not available to listen to and vice versa. Per each location.


Yeah I never made it over to them, but that's ok. I got my good taste of auditioning when I decided to stick with my HEXv2s. I'm just curious to hear the 820s, Utopias and some STAX again at this point. However, other than that, I'm quite happy with the HEX. Doubly so since I just got home last night and listening to the HEX again...confirmed happy.


----------



## S-Zorin

*W3000ANV*



HL2-4-Life said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bumblebee1980*
> 
> not that many... A700, nearly the entire AD line, M50, ES and the W1000X.
> 
> W3000ANV would be nice to listen to. I just don't think Audio Technica headphones are for me :/
> 
> KUBOTEN! hehe if I had my own Youtube channel I would greet people in every video like konnichiwa *****es! I am lady bee and welcome to this glorious unboxing of the Audio Technica ATH-W3000ANV Limited edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried the higher end 'AD' series like the AD1000X/AD2000X/AD2000? Like I'd said, wasn't at all impress by the AD700X, but I understand the AD1000X (and above) are totally different beasts. The AD2000 is very detailed sounding with nice, tight bass....but it's vocals that the AD2000 really shines. One thing about the AD2000 I have, its highs can be somewhat off putting to others. To me, the sparkly treble almost reaches the point where it's irritate me, then it tapers or rolls off.
> 
> Someone in my neck of the woods is selling an ATH-W3000ANV for about 1200USD, not gonna bite after my experience with the ATH-W5000......too much money involved in case it turns out I don't like it.
Click to expand...

W3000ANV are the best ones of them all.


----------



## boredgunner

^ As far as the higher end ones, I've only tried the ATH-W1000Z, which many people say are a lot like the W3000ANV but even better. It is TERRIBLE. Everything just sounds incredibly fake, except for general mid bass performance and guitars and lutes and the like. The entire sound spectrum is just really thin, the complete opposite of full bodied. Vocals are thin and nasally at best, shouty and fatiguing and almost robotic at worst. Treble is colored, horribly inaccurate, recessed in some regions and fatiguing in others, and it has a horrible ringing at around 16 KHz that ruins everything. Bass extension is poor. It's exceptionally detailed for the price, but just sounds terrible. Worst sounding $400ish headphone I've ever used.

That entire lineup has always had odd colorations and a thin sound. The A900X I had didn't have those awful colorations or ringing though, but far too bass light with awful bass extension and very thin sound.

- Edit: Sorry, the W1000Z was so disappointing that it pisses me off when I think about it,


----------



## S-Zorin

*Value of good headphones*



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Yeah don't do that. A headphone setup should never cost more than 2K.
> 
> A seriously good set of audionote amps and a pair of tannoy speakers would cost the same and the sound quality would move you to tears.


A - The word "good" relays very relative value and subjective judgment. What is "good" for you may mean awful for others. In that case, yes, an awful headphones setup "should never cost more than 2000". Otherwise one has to pay for sound quality.
You also have to remember that the price of truly excellent sounding speakers starts at 50 000 USD and only goes up. You can get their level of sound resolution and transparency and detail for less than 10% of that cost - if you get good headphones, including decent portable/transportable/desktop amplifier. People are buying top level headphones because they can not afford to spend tens of thousands of dollars for good home stereo system with speakers. Add the cost of a good preamplifier, amplifier, of turntable, of digital music source/DAP and of good cables.
Plus, a stereo room is not transportable, and people are constantly on the move. They want to take their stereo room with them to work [to help them with depression due to never ending rat race which is work or social climbing or due to having work boss who is a psychopath], they want to take their stereo room when they go on holidays, when they visit relatives or friends, when they spend time travelling, when in cafeteria or in a teahouse and so on. People can not take 100 kg speakers and 20 kg amplifier with them. That is why for over a decade headphones have been selling like hot cakes. The world of audio is totally different from what it was quarter a century ago.
And yes, it makes sense to spend even more than 5000 USD on good portable/transportable headphones setup. This cost is 'peanuts' when taking into account decades, if not lifetime, of joy and pleasure one gets out of it. The true cost is like 2-3 dollars a week. It is nothing. It is the amount which you regularly spend buying a bottle of soda pop which is a cancer causing witches brew of sugar and chemical additives. How many of such bottles do you buy in one year ? How many in a decade ? How much money do you waste on cigarettes or on beer or on junk food which you really do not need ?
B - The sound quality of top quality headphones should also "move you to tears".

Wake up. The calendar says we are at the end of the second decade of the 21 century.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

boredgunner said:


> ^ As far as the higher end ones, I've only tried the ATH-W1000Z, which many people say are a lot like the W3000ANV but even better. It is TERRIBLE. Everything just sounds incredibly fake, except for general mid bass performance and guitars and lutes and the like. The entire sound spectrum is just really thin, the complete opposite of full bodied. Vocals are thin and nasally at best, shouty and fatiguing and almost robotic at worst. Treble is colored, horribly inaccurate, recessed in some regions and fatiguing in others, and it has a horrible ringing at around 16 KHz that ruins everything. Bass extension is poor. It's exceptionally detailed for the price, but just sounds terrible. Worst sounding $400ish headphone I've ever used.
> 
> That entire lineup has always had odd colorations and a thin sound. The A900X I had didn't have those awful colorations or ringing though, but far too bass light with awful bass extension and very thin sound.
> 
> - Edit: Sorry, the W1000Z was so disappointing that it pisses me off when I think about it,


Yep, whaddup with the closed back 'woodies' from AT? OTOH, their open back sound pretty amazing, happy with my ATH-R70x, especially the non-woody closed back ATH-A900X LTD (which is a keeper for me). I'd owned the ATH-AD2000 and it was simply amazing for female vocals, so far, the best for female vocals of ALL the cans I've owned and auditioned. Only reason why I'd sold it off is due to its somewhat sparkly treble which even I, a treblehead of sort, could not quite take, plus I was in the mood to sell off a couple of cans as I'd way too many cans (still do).

When I foolishly bought the ATH-W5000 without auditioning it, I was very put off by the sound, it sounded hollow, lacked bass, mids was recessed.....just terribad! Had me scratching my head as to why the AT 'woodies' even had a fan base to begin with. I was told that it was due to bad matching with the DAC's I'd tried it with (Oppo HA1, Schiit Vali) but, c'mon, even with bad matching gear, it shouldn't sound so absolutely horrendous.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

S-Zorin said:


> A - The word "good" relays very relative value and subjective judgment. What is "good" for you may mean awful for others. In that case, yes, an awful headphones setup "should never cost more than 2000". Otherwise one has to pay for sound quality.
> You also have to remember that the price of truly excellent sounding speakers starts at 50 000 USD and only goes up. You can get their level of sound resolution and transparency and detail for less than 10% of that cost - if you get good headphones, including decent portable/transportable/desktop amplifier. People are buying top level headphones because they can not afford to spend tens of thousands of dollars for good home stereo system with speakers. Add the cost of a good preamplifier, amplifier, of turntable, of digital music source/DAP and of good cables.
> Plus, a stereo room is not transportable, and people are constantly on the move. They want to take their stereo room with them to work [to help them with depression due to never ending rat race which is work or social climbing or due to having work boss who is a psychopath], they want to take their stereo room when they go on holidays, when they visit relatives or friends, when they spend time travelling, when in cafeteria or in a teahouse and so on. People can not take 100 kg speakers and 20 kg amplifier with them. That is why for over a decade headphones have been selling like hot cakes. The world of audio is totally different from what it was quarter a century ago.
> And yes, it makes sense to spend even more than 5000 USD on good portable/transportable headphones setup. This cost is 'peanuts' when taking into account decades, if not lifetime, of joy and pleasure one gets out of it. The true cost is like 2-3 dollars a week. It is nothing. It is the amount which you regularly spend buying a bottle of soda pop which is a cancer causing witches brew of sugar and chemical additives. How many of such bottles do you buy in one year ? How many in a decade ? How much money do you waste on cigarettes or on beer or on junk food which you really do not need ?
> B - The sound quality of top quality headphones should also "move you to tears".
> 
> Wake up. The calendar says we are at the end of the second decade of the 21 century.


Mhmmm yeah. I get all that. 

My comment was not intended for people with special circumstances or for people with more money than sense. If you or anyone else has some special circumstance, feel free to ignore everything I say. 

My comment was meant for the every day working man (or for the 1 or 2 women on this forum : P ) who is living pay check to pay check. For those people, please for the love of god, do not spend more than 2K on headphones. You can live a very happy audiophile life with a 2K headphone system and then save the rest of your money for retirement or some other big life purchase. 

The 3-5K headphone setups simply don't give you THAT much more performance that you need to spend that kind of money. 

And yeah, if you are spending money on a bottle of coke everyday, my suggestion would also be to stop and save money.....and probably your health too. 

And lastly, I have heard damn near every fancy high end headphone system out there including the HE-90s. None of it brings me to tears. Its just a lot of hype and a lot of placebo.


----------



## boredgunner

Speaking of headphones well over $2k... new Stax flagship! Early preliminary impressions suggest the tonality is in between the SR-009 and SR-007 (so less bright than SR-009) with harder hitting bass and even more detail than the SR-009. Looks like the MSRP will be the same as the SR-009 when it launched, which puts it at over $2,000 more than the MartinLogan ElectroMotion ESL for reference.

https://stax-international.com/products/sr-009s/

https://www.headamp.com/order/stax-sr-009s-open-back-electrostatic-headphones/

Also I agree with tjj. The Stax SR-007, which can be had for well under $2,000, performs similarly to the SR-009 but with a sound signature that most people would prefer. It also beats the Audeze LCD-4 I think, but either way it'd be a close contest for anyone.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Speaking of headphones well over $2k... new Stax flagship! Early preliminary impressions suggest the tonality is in between the SR-009 and SR-007 (so less bright than SR-009) with harder hitting bass and even more detail than the SR-009. Looks like the MSRP will be the same as the SR-009 when it launched, which puts it at over $2,000 more than the MartinLogan ElectroMotion ESL for reference.n
> 
> https://stax-international.com/products/sr-009s/
> 
> https://www.headamp.com/order/stax-sr-009s-open-back-electrostatic-headphones/
> 
> Also I agree with tjj. The Stax SR-007, which can be had for well under $2,000, performs similarly to the SR-009 but with a sound signature that most people would prefer. It also beats the Audeze LCD-4 I think, but either way it'd be a close contest for anyone.



Innnnnnnnnteresting. 

This kind of looks like the older sr omegas.


----------



## vf-

These the only headphones that goes down to 5Hz?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

vf- said:


> These the only headphones that goes down to 5Hz?


Its actually hard to say without a frequency response graph. Stax headphones usually have kind of a weird stair step in frequency response right around 50hz or so. So the sub bass response is usually pretty darn lacking. 

I am sure that the stax headphones can produce a tone at lower frequencies, but I would also be willing to be that the planar magnetic headphones actually go beyond their listed specs and probably hold a tone better.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Still happy with my modded TH-X00 with ebony cups!


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Its actually hard to say without a frequency response graph. Stax headphones usually have kind of a weird stair step in frequency response right around 50hz or so. So the sub bass response is usually pretty darn lacking.
> 
> I am sure that the stax headphones can produce a tone at lower frequencies, but I would also be willing to be that the planar magnetic headphones actually go beyond their listed specs and probably hold a tone better.


From my experience, elite planars do have better quality sub-bass than Stax (even my ZMF Blackwood does). Less roll-off, better impact and body. Haven't listened to the SR-009S yet of course.

- EDIT: Speaking of planars, the HiFiMan HE-560 can be had for $320. Can't complain about it for that price, although the fact that it went from $900 to $320 over the course of its lifespan says a lot about it.

https://www.adorama.com/hmhe560.html?sdtid=11170407&emailprice=t&utm_source=rflaid912772

Might as well pick one up for that price, do some light modding to it and eventually give it away as a gift.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Mhmmm yeah. I get all that.
> 
> My comment was not intended for people with special circumstances or for people with more money than sense. If you or anyone else has some special circumstance, feel free to ignore everything I say.
> 
> My comment was meant for the every day working man (or for the 1 or 2 women on this forum : P ) who is living pay check to pay check. For those people, please for the love of god, do not spend more than 2K on headphones. You can live a very happy audiophile life with a 2K headphone system and then save the rest of your money for retirement or some other big life purchase.
> 
> The 3-5K headphone setups simply don't give you THAT much more performance that you need to spend that kind of money.
> 
> And yeah, if you are spending money on a bottle of coke everyday, my suggestion would also be to stop and save money.....and probably your health too.
> 
> And lastly, I have heard damn near every fancy high end headphone system out there including the HE-90s. None of it brings me to tears. Its just a lot of hype and a lot of placebo.


Lol, agreed. I cannot tell the difference so in mid-fi purgatory I ignorantly dwell. Happily I might add.


----------



## JackCY

So far I'm quite happy with my "lowfi" AKG K702. Don't feel like spending 10x as much for planarmagnetics or 20x+ for electrostatics.

Right now checking DSD software players, any recommendations to play DSF/DFF DSD probably 2.8MHz on PC with any soundcard? As in if necessary it does the necessary conversion to PCM so that soundcard understands it.
Want to check if some DSD masters are better or not, the audio quality difference itself is non recognizable as far as I know and was shown scientifically, not my goal here to get "proper" DSD with a DSD DAC only want to play it and check if these (re)masters are any better than other.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

JackCY said:


> So far I'm quite happy with my "lowfi" AKG K702. Don't feel like spending 10x as much for planarmagnetics or 20x+ for electrostatics.
> 
> Right now checking DSD software players, any recommendations to play DSF/DFF DSD probably 2.8MHz on PC with any soundcard? As in if necessary it does the necessary conversion to PCM so that soundcard understands it.
> Want to check if some DSD masters are better or not, the audio quality difference itself is non recognizable as far as I know and was shown scientifically, not my goal here to get "proper" DSD with a DSD DAC only want to play it and check if these (re)masters are any better than other.


I'm not sure that any soundcard can handle DSD64/128.....maybe Asus Essence though I doubt it. I have a good number of DSD track ranging from classical to New Age to even some pop, and I use either my Oppo HA-1 or iFi Micro iDSD BLack Label. Maybe it's my mind playing tricks on me, but when I listen to a DSD tack of, say, Cat Stevens' Father and Son (both DSD64 and a CD rip of the same track (in WAV), I could almost swear I can hear a difference (NOT night and day difference, more subtle than that). Going DSD hardware-wise isn't that expensive, it's building up a collection of DSD tracks that's the wallet drainer. 

In another forum, a guy had gotten an iFi Nano iOne and he was pretty happy with it, due to its diminutive size and 
playback capability. He got it despite recommendations others like a Schiit Magni 3 Modi 2 stack, which cost about the same.

Edit - Ain't nothing wrong with the K702, a great pair of can need not be expensive. Going planar isn't that expensive either. Though I have the HE1000 v1, the planar that I'm particularly proud of is my modded T50RP Mk2. Found it on sale in the used section of a local forum, it was going for about 70USD, I snagged it as well as ordered a modding kit and Comfort Band from MayFlower. I also happen to have a relatively new pair MrSpeakers earpads for the Alpha Dog which I'd owned and sold away (with its original earpads). Followed a mod on HF's T50RP thread and with the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog earpads, the modded T50RP sounds luscious. Simply replacing the earpads to better ones (the stock earpads are simply crap) made a world of difference......almost day and night difference actually.


----------



## JackCY

I've checked this list from a DSD web: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rv2CT1Y_ESpNSv2b0nkKlBySk/edit#gid=1964212797
Lists various options in each category for DSD. No idea what of the software can play using an on the fly conversion though. I guess the awful HQplayer would do it:


> Playback of DSF/DSDIFF files through any supported audio interface (PCM conversion and DSD rate conversion)


But I couldn't stand that thing user interface wise.

Pads play a big role in my experience, and seal for closed headphones.


----------



## boredgunner

K702 ain't low-fi and I don't think any sound card supports DSD. 

After all DSD is total overkill, you're not going to hear the difference compared to well mastered PCM files even with top notch audio equipment. DSD is just massive file size for no practical reason which is why it's depreciated. Hardly any music is true DSD anyway, a lot of DSD stuff is actually PCM converted to DSD which means it's useless (as useless as 44.1 KHz files being converted into 48 KHz and 96 KHz which makes it worse).


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> So far I'm quite happy with my "lowfi" AKG K702. Don't feel like spending 10x as much for planarmagnetics or 20x+ for electrostatics.
> 
> Right now checking DSD software players, any recommendations to play DSF/DFF DSD probably 2.8MHz on PC with any soundcard? As in if necessary it does the necessary conversion to PCM so that soundcard understands it.
> Want to check if some DSD masters are better or not, the audio quality difference itself is non recognizable as far as I know and was shown scientifically, not my goal here to get "proper" DSD with a DSD DAC only want to play it and check if these (re)masters are any better than other.


What bored said; the K702 isn't low-fi. If anything, it held a mid-fi to high-fi crown along with the HD650/600 and a couple others for some time. While the difference is there when you listen to what people seem to call 'summit-fi' gear, it's nothing to feel ashamed about or even lose sleep over. Could I accomplish everything I want in my music listening experience in a $20k setup? Maybe....but until I'm making probably triple what I do now, it's the last thought in my mind. In the meantime, I'm glad having two headphones in my main setup that do what I need perfectly.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

There is a good number of DSD tracks mastered from SACD masters, that's where it may make some difference....all I can say is, I believe I do hear subtle differences. Whether that difference is enough to justify the cost difference between HQ/HR FLAC and DSD64 is a whole 'nother question.


----------



## JackCY

AKG K702 "low-fi" notice quotes  I like it so far even over HD600/650 though I have not had those at home and considering they cost 3-4x as much, no only 2-3x now, still, they cost much more and I did prefer Q701 over them when comparing them in store. The HD6 line was as uncomfy as AKG K712 because of the flat not deep enough pads with similar narrow soundstage. The K702/Q701/K712 used to cost a fortune a few years back too, now made in China except K712 and even that one is reasonably priced.

I have no illusions of DSD being better/worse than FLAC, simply want to hear if there is any production (mastering and what not) difference rather than trying to gear format quality difference. As in the same album from different years/releases often sounds different. Want to check if a DSD variant is better or worse made.

With many people here probably having DSD DACs not sure it's the right place to ask for a software player recommendation that does DSD to PCM conversion to play these DSD formats.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> AKG K702 "low-fi" notice quotes  I like it so far even over HD600/650 though I have not had those at home and considering they cost 3-4x as much, no only 2-3x now, still, they cost much more and I did prefer Q701 over them when comparing them in store. The HD6 line was as uncomfy as AKG K712 because of the flat not deep enough pads with similar narrow soundstage. The K702/Q701/K712 used to cost a fortune a few years back too, now made in China except K712 and even that one is reasonably priced.
> 
> I have no illusions of DSD being better/worse than FLAC, simply want to hear if there is any production (mastering and what not) difference rather than trying to gear format quality difference. As in the same album from different years/releases often sounds different. Want to check if a DSD variant is better or worse made.
> 
> With many people here probably having DSD DACs not sure it's the right place to ask for a software player recommendation that does DSD to PCM conversion to play these DSD formats.


I use foobar2000. Not sure if this is exactly what you're looking for though:

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.co...-part-3-new-experimental-sacd-plugin-v-0-9-x/

In other news, got my HE-560 today. Gonna listen to it stock for a week or a little more, then experiment with new pads (Focus-A, ZMF Universe, Audeze if those two don't satisfy), and then after that experiment with the grills and dust filters. I'm fully expecting to give this headphone away as a gift, I don't think it'll stand a chance against my ZMF Blackwood (I've listened to the HE-560 three times in the past) plus I have no need for open back headphones. First impressions without much in the way of burn-in are that it's brighter than I remember... the difference between listening at a meet/show vs in your own quiet room. Still it's not crap so will make a good gift to a non-audiophile. It really needs less restrictive dust filters and grills though.


----------



## JackCY

Thanks, I guess F2K with some DSD to PCM plugin would do.
Very nice site  Finally I see the DT 1990 measured, still so mid range recessed as 990.
Might give Foobar2k a try again I just never like any of these players that need an import of music and then sort it by TAGs not by folder structure :/ TAGs = total mess or non existent, where as folder structure is organized. Any way to force Foobar2k to have it's library by folders not by tags? To avoid issues such as 1 album in many different versions which means even with tags the tags are equal for artist-album-song. And 1 album having songs from different artists. Or can I turn off the F2k library altogether as Winamp can be used so I can simply associate F2k to play certain files or drop what I want to play at the moment to it without having to deal with it's wanna be library?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Does iFi Pro iESL + sr-l700 make sense ?,this is similar price bracket to GES + sr-l700


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> Does iFi Pro iESL + sr-l700 make sense ?,this is similar price bracket to GES + sr-l700



I am not 1000% sure, but that looks like a stax energizer and not an actual amp.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yes it is


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> yes it is
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwicWQaM9MY&t=237s


GES

Energizers are an inherently flawed approach.


----------



## boredgunner

Heck of a deal for $320 (deal is gone now). I won't be keeping it, but it's an enjoyable listen. Looking forward to what some light modding will do to it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I just recently heard the hifiman sundara. 

Yeahhhhhhhhh gg. 

Those headphones have completely and I mean completely changed the game. For 500 bucks, you can't beat it. 

They sound better than the HE-560s for sure. While they aren't as warm as something like the LCD-2s (and I still personally prefer the LCD-2s for a number of reasons), they are far more accurate. 

They sound very very VERY similar to the HE-1000v2 and I even heard them back to back with the hifiman susvara which is their fancy pants 6000 dollar headphone and the sundara was literally 90% as good. 

These are pretty much the goldy locks headphones. Nice smooth but detailed treble, nice bass but not boomy or overly warm, and great forward mids. 

And here is the catch, the cable and the pads on this thing were kinda cheap. I would bet serious money that a REASONABLE (no silver cable plz) cable upgrade and some better pads would make this an absolute monster for its price point.


----------



## boredgunner

^ I figured it'd be a nice improvement over the HE-560 but with the usual HiFiMan build quality related caveats. 90% of the SUSVARA sounds too good to be true to me though (based on how much more transparent the HE1000 was compared to the rest of the HiFiMan lineup before the release of the v2 and SUSVARA, also the LCD-4 vs the rest of the Audeze lineup to my ears), but I'll undoubtedly listen to both in November. Looks like it also uses excessively restrictive dust filtering material, reducing that would probably help too.

Your impression reminds me of how good a deal the HE-500 was for $500 (and even the $900 when it released to a lesser degree).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

The Sundara sounds good, but in my neck of the woods, it'd cost me 892USD (converted from local $) to buy it, making it much less worthwhile. Anyway, I have the HE1000 V1, HE560, HE4 and HE4XX, guess my HFM fanboy status is still safe.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> ^ I figured it'd be a nice improvement over the HE-560 but with the usual HiFiMan build quality related caveats. 90% of the SUSVARA sounds too good to be true to me though (based on how much more transparent the HE1000 was compared to the rest of the HiFiMan lineup before the release of the v2 and SUSVARA, also the LCD-4 vs the rest of the Audeze lineup to my ears), but I'll undoubtedly listen to both in November. Looks like it also uses excessively restrictive dust filtering material, reducing that would probably help too.
> 
> Your impression reminds me of how good a deal the HE-500 was for $500 (and even the $900 when it released to a lesser degree).



Uhhhhh ha. 

Ok, in all honesty, the reason its easier to believe than you think is because I was not impressed by the susvara. 

It sounds exactly like an HE-1000 that has been refined to the point where it sounds ever so slightly better in pretty much all categories. Yes its better, but its really not earth shattering. Its a very 'meh' upgrade. 

The sundaras go in the opposite direction. They sound like HE-1000s but less refined in order to make it cheaper. So you loose a little bit of sound quality all around, but honestly its not enough of a loss to really notice. 

I am not joking when I say I was literally A/Bing the 2 and it took me a solid minute to accurately describe/define the differences. Thats how similar they were.


----------



## coolhandluke41

for $419.00 I might take a stab at it ,if they a bit brighter then LCD-2 none fazor ,how about low end Tjj ,are they more comfortable than say HE-400?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> for $419.00 I might take a stab at it ,if they a bit brighter then LCD-2 none fazor ,how about low end Tjj ,are they more comfortable than say HE-400?


They are brighter, but that's mostly because the LCD-2s tend to be a tad dark. I think the treble is actually an improvement over the LCD2s. 

The low end is where I struggle with them. Yes they have bass. Its actually more bass than you would get with the HE-400 and maybe even something like the HD650. But I do think it is ever so slightly lacking on bass. The bass that it did have was just about perfect. Good depth, the sustain was good, it just needed to have more of it for my personal taste. 

I am a bit hesitant to say more because now I am speculating. 

Unfortunately I was listening to the headphones on a kind of meh amp and a completely unknown dac. Because of the situation, I couldn't plug them up to any other amp. So IDK how they would sound on a warmer amp. 

I FEEL (key word) that if they were on a warmer amp that the bass would really come to life and then I would love them. 

BTW, I feel the same way about the HE-1000s and the susvara so that should give you some more context too. 

And yes, they are definitely more comfortable than the HE-400. I would probably change the pads for something a bit thicker. I did feel like the pads were a bit cheap, but thats kind of to be expected.


----------



## pez

Yeah Hifiman could take a lesson from some other manufacturers in build quality...I guess I'll keep my eye out for a deal on them .


----------



## twerk

I think I've had my upgrade itch tickled by the Sundara...

Wondering if I'd need to change my amp as well. I've only recently obtained a Parasound Zdac, how would it pair with the Sundara?


----------



## boredgunner

twerk said:


> I think I've had my upgrade itch tickled by the Sundara...
> 
> Wondering if I'd need to change my amp as well. I've only recently obtained a Parasound Zdac, how would it pair with the Sundara?


Too much output impedance for the Sundara (10ohms while the Sundara is a 37ohms headphone). The ZDac's headphone amp is weaksauce if I recall correctly, doesn't it use opamps in the output stage?

You could try getting something like the Garage1217 Project Ember II.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Too much output impedance for the Sundara (10ohms while the Sundara is a 37ohms headphone). The ZDac's headphone amp is weaksauce if I recall correctly, doesn't it use opamps in the output stage?
> 
> You could try getting something like the Garage1217 Project Ember II.


I think it does, but its not that bad of a design either. It was purpose built for HD600s and works fairly well as a heapdhone amp. 

Also the project ember is garbage. There is a reason why you almost never hear about them anymore.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Also the project ember is garbage. There is a reason why you almost never hear about them anymore.


The Starlight isn't bad, in my experience.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I think it does, but its not that bad of a design either. It was purpose built for HD600s and works fairly well as a heapdhone amp.
> 
> Also the project ember is garbage. There is a reason why you almost never hear about them anymore.


Is it truly garbage, or is it just no better than the $100 Magni 3 (which certainly seems the case to me, can't say whether it's garbage or not though)?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Is it truly garbage, or is it just no better than the $100 Magni 3 (which certainly seems the case to me, can't say whether it's garbage or not though)?


Well for starters the ember IS a project. Its a diy kit. So if we are going to compare DIY kits, then the millete starving student amp is a much better design IMO. 

You can buy prebuilt embers for 300 ish bucks and for that, yeah I would actually say the magni is a far better value.


----------



## boredgunner

In other news, Chord announced the Hugo TT 2. It was only a matter of time since I'm pretty sure the Hugo 2 (and thus the Qutest especially) was better than the TT.

https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/hugott2/

Surprisingly beefy output power ratings. Though I always wondered why they bothered using a battery in the Hugo TT, if it's clearly an at home device.


----------



## Ragsters

Can someone help me on this thread? I recently bought a schiit stack (magni 3 and modi 2) and after setting it up yesterday I feel like my volume is super low. I can easily turn the knob all the way to the right without worrying bout hurting my ears. Before this set up I was using the Soundblaster Omni as my headphone amp/dac and the volume was at least twice as loud. Just to be clear, everything sounds good just not powerful.


----------



## boredgunner

Windows volume is down?


----------



## Ragsters

boredgunner said:


> Windows volume is down?


I wish it was that simple.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ragsters said:


> Can someone help me on this thread? I recently bought a schiit stack (magni 3 and modi 2) and after setting it up yesterday I feel like my volume is super low. I can easily turn the knob all the way to the right without worrying bout hurting my ears. Before this set up I was using the Soundblaster Omni as my headphone amp/dac and the volume was at least twice as loud. Just to be clear, everything sounds good just not powerful.



What headphones do you have?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> In other news, Chord announced the Hugo TT 2. It was only a matter of time since I'm pretty sure the Hugo 2 (and thus the Qutest especially) was better than the TT.
> 
> https://chordelectronics.co.uk/product/hugott2/
> 
> Surprisingly beefy output power ratings. Though I always wondered why they bothered using a battery in the Hugo TT, if it's clearly an at home device.


I never understood the appeal of chord stuff to begin with. 

They have a neat idea, and their stuff sounds ok. But they charge a crap ton of money for that thing. To me its yet another dac with a really impressive dac stage and a very boring output stage.


----------



## Blze001

Ragsters said:


> Can someone help me on this thread? I recently bought a schiit stack (magni 3 and modi 2) and after setting it up yesterday I feel like my volume is super low. I can easily turn the knob all the way to the right without worrying bout hurting my ears. Before this set up I was using the Soundblaster Omni as my headphone amp/dac and the volume was at least twice as loud. Just to be clear, everything sounds good just not powerful.


Sounds to me like your headphones are too hard for the Magni to drive.


----------



## Ragsters

Tjj226 Angel said:


> What headphones do you have?





Blze001 said:


> Sounds to me like your headphones are too hard for the Magni to drive.


My headphones are on my sig rig. It's just the 598s. But it's not just my headphones that are low in volume. My speakers have the same problem.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ragsters said:


> My headphones are on my sig rig. It's just the 598s. But it's not just my headphones that are low in volume. My speakers have the same problem.


Yeahhhhhh you shouldn't be having this issue what so ever. 

Do you have another computer to test the gear on? 

Do you have a 3.5mm to rca cable or maybe a cd player that would allow you to test the amp independent of the dac?


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I never understood the appeal of chord stuff to begin with.
> 
> They have a neat idea, and their stuff sounds ok. But they charge a crap ton of money for that thing. To me its yet another dac with a really impressive dac stage and a very boring output stage.


The Mojo and Qutest have a good price I think, but for the rest I agree. Consider the Qutest is the exact same DAC as the Hugo 2 but with galvanic isolation and better quality connectors, no battery, and sturdier connectors, and is like $800 less. 

Though having super high quality portable gear is important enough to me that I plan to replace my Mojo with a Hugo 2. It'll be my DAC at home and away from home (and headphone amp away from home).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> The Mojo and Qutest have a good price I think, but for the rest I agree. Consider the Qutest is the exact same DAC as the Hugo 2 but with galvanic isolation and better quality connectors, no battery, and sturdier connectors, and is like $800 less.
> 
> Though having super high quality portable gear is important enough to me that I plan to replace my Mojo with a Hugo 2. It'll be my DAC at home and away from home (and headphone amp away from home).


No matter how you slice it, its still vastly overpriced. 

I wouldn't pay more than 600 for one of their table top dacs. 

Once you get past 1K in price, you end in a very dangerous territory, and your dac better sound top notch. The truth is that the chord stuff sounds no better than the schiit dacs with the exception that the chord can play some really fancy pants music files. 

IMO if you get a proper dac that can do true dsd, then the chord dacs are absolutely useless.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> No matter how you slice it, its still vastly overpriced.
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than 600 for one of their table top dacs.
> 
> Once you get past 1K in price, you end in a very dangerous territory, and your dac better sound top notch. The truth is that the chord stuff sounds no better than the schiit dacs with the exception that the chord can play some really fancy pants music files.
> 
> IMO if you get a proper dac that can do true dsd, then the chord dacs are absolutely useless.


To my ears, the Mojo beats several more expensive, much larger DACs, and their DACs in general have a very musical timbre that sounds awesome to me. I haven't done extensive A/B comparisons with any but the Mojo however, but what I have heard is very impressive. Though I don't doubt that their profit margins are higher than others, looks to me like they found a formula to manufacture better sounding DACs at a lower cost but don't actually charge a lower cost.


----------



## The Pook

So... I just ordered some AKG K81 DJs. Don't know if I'm blinded by nostalgia (they were my first non-dollar store quality headphones back in ~2007) but the lack of bass in the SHP9500s is a bit disappointing. Should have known better than to expect any sort of bass in an open pair of headphones but I figured I'd be happy with them going off the rave reviews of them.

Saw them on B&H for $29 shipped and figured why the hell not


----------



## boredgunner

The Pook said:


> So... I just ordered some AKG K81 DJs. Don't know if I'm blinded by nostalgia (they were my first non-dollar store quality headphones back in ~2007) but the lack of bass in the SHP9500s is a bit disappointing. Should have known better than to expect any sort of bass in an open pair of headphones but I figured I'd be happy with them going off the rave reviews of them.
> 
> Saw them on B&H for $29 shipped and figured why the hell not


You can get awesome bass in open back headphones. For budget headphones though, I've only encountered one that has the kind of bass that bassheads might not be ashamed of, and that's the Fostex T50RP MK3.


----------



## The Pook

boredgunner said:


> You can get awesome bass in open back headphones. For budget headphones though, I've only encountered one that has the kind of bass that bassheads might not be ashamed of, and that's the Fostex T50RP MK3.


for $160? 

We have different definitions of budget


----------



## caenlen

Tyll's goodbye video. He built a truck and is selling his house and is going to travel the world for his retirement. I have to admit, I am super happy for him and this is one of the best videos I have ever seen! Long live Tyll from InnerFidelity!!!!


----------



## boredgunner

That's a good way to go


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> To my ears, the Mojo beats several more expensive, much larger DACs, and their DACs in general have a very musical timbre that sounds awesome to me. I haven't done extensive A/B comparisons with any but the Mojo however, but what I have heard is very impressive. Though I don't doubt that their profit margins are higher than others, looks to me like they found a formula to manufacture better sounding DACs at a lower cost but don't actually charge a lower cost.


Well the mojo is/can be battery powered, so thats part of why it sounds decent. Its also 500 bucks for a portable amp and dac, so its value to cost ratio is much more reasonable. 

But like I said, once you start breaking 1K, thats when you get into serious players. You can also start looking at things like ethernet dacs, and purpose built ladder dacs, and all sorts of cool stuff.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Well the mojo is/can be battery powered, so thats part of why it sounds decent. Its also 500 bucks for a portable amp and dac, so its value to cost ratio is much more reasonable.
> 
> But like I said, once you start breaking 1K, thats when you get into serious players. You can also start looking at things like ethernet dacs, and purpose built ladder dacs, and all sorts of cool stuff.


I'm aware. Even though I'm getting a Hugo 2, I do want to eventually get something nicer for at home listening. Do you still recommend the Audio Note DAC 4.1, say a built one from ANK Audio Kits? Or is there better now? I'm guessing some modern ladder DACs have better D/A conversion but obviously such a fancy output stage is more rare. In that price range, there is also the Holo Audio Spring DAC level 3 which I need to listen to more.

Oh I've been talking to someone who has a Hugo 2 and a very nicely built Audio Note DAC 4.1 (was an ANK one but he upgraded it), I look forward to his comparisons.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> I'm aware. Even though I'm getting a Hugo 2, I do want to eventually get something nicer for at home listening. Do you still recommend the Audio Note DAC 4.1, say a built one from ANK Audio Kits? Or is there better now? I'm guessing some modern ladder DACs have better D/A conversion but obviously such a fancy output stage is more rare. In that price range, there is also the Holo Audio Spring DAC level 3 which I need to listen to more.
> 
> Oh I've been talking to someone who has a Hugo 2 and a very nicely built Audio Note DAC 4.1 (was an ANK one but he upgraded it), I look forward to his comparisons.



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Timbre-Tec...956103?hash=item2cd3cc8187:g:O-EAAOSwD5Za7dzm

Get it, love it, laugh at the plebeians below you. Honestly this thing sounds better than anything chord offers IMO and I just got done hearing their stupid dave thing the other day. 

Think of it this way, if audionote made solid state dacs, this is what they would make. If you don't buy it, I might. 

Otherwise I would get the audionote dac for sure.


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> So... I just ordered some AKG K81 DJs. Don't know if I'm blinded by nostalgia (they were my first non-dollar store quality headphones back in ~2007) but the lack of bass in the SHP9500s is a bit disappointing. Should have known better than to expect any sort of bass in an open pair of headphones but I figured I'd be happy with them going off the rave reviews of them.
> 
> Saw them on B&H for $29 shipped and figured why the hell not


Open headphones doesn't mean lack of bass, seems to be common internet misconception. Go hear a few from different brands the reality is quite different.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Open headphones doesn't mean lack of bass, seems to be common internet misconception. Go hear a few from different brands the reality is quite different.


Yep, for example the ZMF Ori being slightly open allows it to have more bass presence than the fully closed Blackwood.


----------



## JackCY

@The Pook: if you want bassier cheaper open then Beyer DT990, AKG K712 is decent too with the stock pads but pricier or look for K7xx that also has the same/similar flat pads but these cost equally in EU, in US K7xx china made is probably cheaper. Otherwise both of these are EU made, not that that helps anything these days.

Personally listening to bassy songs that do have sub bass and bass is tiring on Beyers. On K712 it's OKish since it doesn't blast your head off with sub bass as the Beyers but it's still plenty bassy.

Most if not all especially open headphones that have plenty bass also have shallow pads.

---

BTW a simple solution to playing DSD is to pack it into wavpack (much easier to play and half the size) or use ffmpeg to convert it to FLAC although beware because ffmpeg will try to preserve maximum quality and will likely give you an insane FLAC file, plus default compression is not maxed so you're better off setting 44.1kHz s16 with max compression.

I've been comparing different formats and I really don't get it why so many people like to compress into 24bit (s32) 96kHz FLAC, a total waste same as DSD, all I see extra on DSD is insane noise 75kHz to it's max and unusable noise already past 30kHz. So what gives with DSD I really don't know.
I guess if you want to deter all animals with good hearing away then DSD is good although FLAC 192kHz will do it too anyway if you add noise into it.

Anyone actually able to consistently tell apart in double blind test a recording of FLAC 44.1kHz 16bit compared to higher kHz, bits or even DSD? Are you a dog?


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> @The Pook: if you want bassier cheaper open then Beyer DT990, AKG K712 is decent too with the stock pads but pricier or look for K7xx that also has the same/similar flat pads but these cost equally in EU, in US K7xx china made is probably cheaper. Otherwise both of these are EU made, not that that helps anything these days.
> 
> Personally listening to bassy songs that do have sub bass and bass is tiring on Beyers. On K712 it's OKish since it doesn't blast your head off with sub bass as the Beyers but it's still plenty bassy.
> 
> Most if not all especially open headphones that have plenty bass also have shallow pads.


Saying the Beyers have sub-bass is being rather generous. Lots of mid-bass in the DT 990 for sure.


----------



## JackCY

Yeah well just get planars then XD But oh well the wallet gets quite empty with those. My head would probably fall off with them when not turning down the sub bass and bass on bassy songs, even then it would probably fall off because they tend to be heavy.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Yeah well just get planars then XD But oh well the wallet gets quite empty with those. My head would probably fall off with them when not turning down the sub bass and bass on bassy songs, even then it would probably fall off because they tend to be heavy.


Nah... they're just headphones after all. Your head should stay screwed on with any. Planar magnetic sub-bass just brings them one step closer to realism. These days, planars tend to have suspension head straps to avoid feeling heavy. ZMF, HiFiMan, and Audeze use them on all of their headphones I believe.

But yeah I think the cheapest you're going to get one for is the T50RP MKIII which is typically $160. Definitely affordable, but needs an amp too. The next step above that is probably the $500 HiFiMan Sundara... a big leap in price.


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> Open headphones doesn't mean lack of bass, seems to be common internet misconception. Go hear a few from different brands the reality is quite different.


The best decision I have made. It's hard to go back to closed, even though the brainwavz velour pads has helped make my wireless gaming headphones more airy.

I'm so glad I've got lots of cellotape/scotch tape kicking about.


----------



## mtbiker033

got a pair of DT770 Pro 250ohm today plugged into the schiit stack, damn these sound good, words do no justice


----------



## JackCY

Answer to my previous question of 24bit 192kHz vs 16bit 44.1kHz, stumbled upon it today somehow: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html There is even a nice technical(ish) video that should be understandable by almost anyone even without technical background.
Long story short, there is no difference between audio files stored as 24/192 (or DSD and other insanities) vs 16/44.1. The only sense 24/192 has is for audio production not for storage and playback.

---

T50RP MKIII used to be a modders headphone, I gave it a pass, pricey, just buy some already better done planars I say especially with better pads. T50RP MKIII pads are literally a throw away but distance of driver to ear is not really changeable with T50RP MKIII as the sound goes to hell, so you're stuck with low height pads no thanks.

I guess Hifimans are the way to go with planars there are many models popular over years. Or monoprice what ever it was (copies) but that might be US only.

---

@mtbiker033: they do but where are the mids? I could not play games in them as they lacked important sounds in the mids to me, could not hear well at all when it came to car skidding, tyre noises, engine noises, my audio "test" files package literally has an export since then from my game recording so that I can play it anywhere when checking headphones. https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#440/2031 https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250.php
The dip at 3.5kHz is a no go with me for my use. As well as the 9kHz murder treble. Way too V shaped for me :/
Otherwise they play well, they do. Not comfy and V shaped, not for me.


----------



## mtbiker033

@mtbiker033: they do but where are the mids? I could not play games in them as they lacked important sounds in the mids to me, could not hear well at all when it came to car skidding, tyre noises, engine noises, my audio "test" files package literally has an export since then from my game recording so that I can play it anywhere when checking headphones. https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#440/2031 https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250.php
The dip at 3.5kHz is a no go with me for my use. As well as the 9kHz murder treble. Way too V shaped for me :/
Otherwise they play well, they do. Not comfy and V shaped, not for me.[/QUOTE]
@JackCY I haven't tried a game yet I'm still listening to music, bit rate matched playback flacs sounding pretty good. Going to try some games soon. I have a pair of ATH-A900X with brainwavz velour pads that do sound awesome in games so if I'm not satisfied with the DT770's in games I will use them instead. what I'm really liking about the DT770 for music is the very good bass but mids & highs are extremely clear. Using high gain on my magni. Thanks for those links, very interesting sites!!


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Answer to my previous question of 24bit 192kHz vs 16bit 44.1kHz, stumbled upon it today somehow: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html There is even a nice technical(ish) video that should be understandable by almost anyone even without technical background.
> Long story short, there is no difference between audio files stored as 24/192 (or DSD and other insanities) vs 16/44.1. The only sense 24/192 has is for audio production not for storage and playback.
> 
> ---
> 
> T50RP MKIII used to be a modders headphone, I gave it a pass, pricey, just buy some already better done planars I say especially with better pads. T50RP MKIII pads are literally a throw away but distance of driver to ear is not really changeable with T50RP MKIII as the sound goes to hell, so you're stuck with low height pads no thanks.
> 
> I guess Hifimans are the way to go with planars there are many models popular over years. Or monoprice what ever it was (copies) but that might be US only.


T50RP still is a modder's headphone, but it is also my favorite sub $200 headphone. Best bass and mids for the price I think, and treble isn't horrible. But yeah physically, it's trash. Feels like a toy, super shallow pads which you're stuck with unless you mod the hell out of them.

I would NOT say HiFiMans are the way to go. Far too big a generalization especially for a Chinese company (always be super weary of China made audio products). HiFiMan and Audeze possess the best planar magnetic headphones technically, with the HE1000v2 and SUSVARA for HiFiMan, and LCD-4/LCD-4z for Audeze. But they are all insanely overpriced. The Audeze LCD lineup is very nice in general, but I find them hard to justify right now. The LCD-4 is incredible, but it's priced in electrostatic territory which makes its value questionable at best. The LCD-3F is very good, but you can get the Stax SR-007 for the same price which is better in nearly every way. Same for the LCD-X, which I feel also tries too hard to sound neutral and ends up sounding bright (treble problems). The LCD-2F and 2C are priced too close to the ZMF Ori I feel, as the Ori is able to deliver excellent bass and lower mids like Audeze, but without any upper mid recession and with much better treble than the LCD-2's so I don't see a point to either LCD-2 right now.

Which brings us to ZMF. They have two planars right now, both are worth every penny. I can't even find one problem with their sound, and they are elegant luxury pieces, hand crafted in the USA with superb build quality unlike say HiFiMan. These probably have my favorite sound signature of any headphone (though I need to give the Stax SR-009S a try), with impressive technical qualities to back it.

As for music files, usually 48/96/192/384 KHz files are upconverted from 44.1/88.2/176.4/352.8 KHz so are actually worse. And yeah such extreme sampling rates are not practical.


----------



## mtbiker033

@JackCY I see EXACTLY what you meant, DT770 sounded terribad in a game...great for music but my ATH-A900X are my gaming headphones atm.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

mtbiker033 said:


> @JackCY I see EXACTLY what you meant, DT770 sounded terribad in a game...great for music but my ATH-A900X are my gaming headphones atm.


While I'd not go so far as to say the DT770's are terribad for gaming, they certainly aren't ideal (though they'll do in a pinch).......they don't have that wide a soundstage, but imaging is pretty decent. I also happen to have an ATH-A900X LTD and I can certainly understand why you prefer it over the DT770. Both are pretty dynamic sounding cans with boosted bass and treble, though I do find the A900X LTD to be a tad brighter...these are fun cans to me.


----------



## mtbiker033

HL2-4-Life said:


> While I'd not go so far as to say the DT770's are terribad for gaming, they certainly aren't ideal (though they'll do in a pinch).......they don't have that wide a soundstage, but imaging is pretty decent. I also happen to have an ATH-A900X LTD and I can certainly understand why you prefer it over the DT770. Both are pretty dynamic sounding cans with boosted bass and treble, though I do find the A900X LTD to be a tad brighter...these are fun cans to me.


I agree, saying "terribad" was over stating it. They are clear & accurate but I did immediately notice the lack of "mids" in game sounds that I was used to with the AT headphones.


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> Answer to my previous question of 24bit 192kHz vs 16bit 44.1kHz, stumbled upon it today somehow: https://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html There is even a nice technical(ish) video that should be understandable by almost anyone even without technical background.
> Long story short, there is no difference between audio files stored as 24/192 (or DSD and other insanities) vs 16/44.1. The only sense 24/192 has is for audio production not for storage and playback.
> 
> ---
> 
> T50RP MKIII used to be a modders headphone, I gave it a pass, pricey, just buy some already better done planars I say especially with better pads. T50RP MKIII pads are literally a throw away but distance of driver to ear is not really changeable with T50RP MKIII as the sound goes to hell, so you're stuck with low height pads no thanks.
> 
> I guess Hifimans are the way to go with planars there are many models popular over years. Or monoprice what ever it was (copies) but that might be US only.
> 
> ---
> 
> @mtbiker033: they do but where are the mids? I could not play games in them as they lacked important sounds in the mids to me, could not hear well at all when it came to car skidding, tyre noises, engine noises, my audio "test" files package literally has an export since then from my game recording so that I can play it anywhere when checking headphones. https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#440/2031 https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp/beyerdynamic-dt-770-pro-250.php
> The dip at 3.5kHz is a no go with me for my use. As well as the 9kHz murder treble. Way too V shaped for me :/
> Otherwise they play well, they do. Not comfy and V shaped, not for me.


I'm just thinking of all the marketing hype for Steelseries latest gaming headphones for HD hi-res sound.

https://steelseries.com/gaming-headsets/arctis-pro-gamedac


----------



## caenlen

Thread I made on Head-Fi is on front page today!!!!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-headphone-tribute-goodbye-to-tyll-from-innerfidelity.879586/


https://www.head-fi.org/
@vf- my Audeze Mobius cost the same amount is is advanced 100mm planar designed for gaming, its going to eat that steelseries alive, mmm speaking of food, pizza time.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> Thread I made on Head-Fi is on front page today!!!!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-headphone-tribute-goodbye-to-tyll-from-innerfidelity.879586/
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/
> 
> @vf- my Audeze Mobius cost the same amount is is advanced 100mm planar designed for gaming, its going to eat that steelseries alive, mmm speaking of food, pizza time.




I am kind of surprised that other people are surprised. 

I didn't know about the truck deal, and I honestly didn't know exactly when his retirement would be, but any blind man could tell that tyll has become very tired. That spark for audio just isn't there anymore and he is really just kind of going through the motions when he does his videos. I was honestly expecting him to just plain quit before he "retired". 

I hope he ends up doing a vlog about living in a mobile tiny home though. That would be kind of neat.


----------



## caenlen

This is my setup now

Headphones: ZMF Vibro MKII Sapele Wood with ZMF Lambskin and/or Cowhide pads, Argon modded TH-X0 MK2 planar same pads as ZMF I alternate between the two, Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 pleather, RHB-2 Beryllium, Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 Velour, Sennheiser HD58x
Headphone AMP: Schiit Lyr 3 with NOS Raytheon United States Navy CHS 6SN7GT VT-231 Bad Boy tube
Headphone DAC: Schiit Modi Multibit


----------



## vf-

@JackCY Since you have the K702, is it me or is there a tiny bit of distortion at 1:32/33 as she says, as I see.. I'm not finding anything obvious in test files.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> This is my setup now
> 
> Headphones: ZMF Vibro MKII Sapele Wood with ZMF Lambskin and/or Cowhide pads, Argon modded TH-X0 MK2 planar same pads as ZMF I alternate between the two, Philips SHP-9500 with HM5 pleather, RHB-2 Beryllium, Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 Velour, Sennheiser HD58x
> Headphone AMP: Schiit Lyr 3 with NOS Raytheon United States Navy CHS 6SN7GT VT-231 Bad Boy tube
> Headphone DAC: Schiit Modi Multibit


----------



## Pings

Finally got my CMA400i in and I am in love.


----------



## Streetdragon

Ahhh looks nice! i wantet to replace the top of my Audio-gd amp with acryl... we will see^^

i get you look at the amp all the time while listening to musik


----------



## mark_thaddeus

caenlen said:


> Thread I made on Head-Fi is on front page today!!!!
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/a-headphone-tribute-goodbye-to-tyll-from-innerfidelity.879586/
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/
> 
> @vf- my Audeze Mobius cost the same amount is is advanced 100mm planar designed for gaming, its going to eat that steelseries alive, mmm speaking of food, pizza time.


Thanks for putting this up! I went here and said my best wishes to Tyl! I haven't been there in ages (I'm PKPnytheta47 there)!


----------



## caenlen

mark_thaddeus said:


> Thanks for putting this up! I went here and said my best wishes to Tyl! I haven't been there in ages (I'm PKPnytheta47 there)!


cheers mate. yeah he is kind of an inspiration to me, even now, he doesn't take anything so serious anymore, I think he is even taking Beats by Dre with him in his new travel van... ugh makes me shake my head a little, but on the same hand its kind of refreshing to see that its just a utility for him now, and the main thing in life is just go on that last adventure before dying of old age.just really motivates me for some reason, step back for a second and give me some perspective. that being said, I wish he would have done Audeze Mobius or Sony flagship noise cancelling wireless headphones, just something that speaks more to his passion for the hobby of the last 20 years... like i dunno just seems so weird to me he chose Beats even though he has heard literally everything. but it is what it is
@boredgunner that's right.


----------



## Pings

Streetdragon said:


> Ahhh looks nice! i wantet to replace the top of my Audio-gd amp with acryl... we will see^^
> 
> i get you look at the amp all the time while listening to musik



Mine came as an option and since I got the whole back and red thing going on and it fits right in. The clear top started at the audio shows to show off the hardware and people started to request it so they started selling them. You should, damn near everything from Audio-gd looks amazing under the hood.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

caenlen said:


> cheers mate. yeah he is kind of an inspiration to me, even now, he doesn't take anything so serious anymore, I think he is even taking Beats by Dre with him in his new travel van... ugh makes me shake my head a little, but on the same hand its kind of refreshing to see that its just a utility for him now, and the main thing in life is just go on that last adventure before dying of old age.just really motivates me for some reason, step back for a second and give me some perspective. that being said, I wish he would have done Audeze Mobius or Sony flagship noise cancelling wireless headphones, just something that speaks more to his passion for the hobby of the last 20 years... like i dunno just seems so weird to me he chose Beats even though he has heard literally everything. but it is what it is
> 
> @boredgunner that's right.


The reason he's taking the Beats is because of its exceptional bluetooth range and its decent audio. Mind you he chose it for convenience and since he uses an apple iPhone it makes sense. It was more of a practical choice for him at this point. Beats isn't all that bad compared to a few year back (I can't believe I'm saying that but it's true) and in terms of wireless headsets the audio quality between all of the top ones are very close. It's definitely not the same as wired cans but he does use it for convenience. Lastly, he does have 2 of his Aeon cans which are audiophile grade ones so there's that to. Considering he's on the road, having 4 cans is actually a lot!


----------



## boredgunner

mark_thaddeus said:


> The reason he's taking the Beats is because of its exceptional bluetooth range and its decent audio. Mind you he chose it for convenience and since he uses an apple iPhone it makes sense. It was more of a practical choice for him at this point. Beats isn't all that bad compared to a few year back (I can't believe I'm saying that but it's true) and in terms of wireless headsets the audio quality between all of the top ones are very close. It's definitely not the same as wired cans but he does use it for convenience. Lastly, he does have 2 of his Aeon cans which are audiophile grade ones so there's that to. Considering he's on the road, having 4 cans is actually a lot!


My traveling audio setup is a ZMF Blackwood + Chord Mojo (and soon this will be replaced with a Hugo 2). Personally I wouldn't ever choose Beats for anything.


----------



## the9quad

boredgunner said:


> My traveling audio setup is a ZMF Blackwood + Chord Mojo (and soon this will be replaced with a Hugo 2). Personally I wouldn't ever choose Beats for anything.


And there is some guy who has Sennheiser Orpheus headphones who wouldnt be caught dead with your headphones and on down the line. People like what they like...


----------



## caenlen

Anyone interesting in some ZMF Vibro MKII's? Sapele wood. mint condition, Mark 3 driver. complete with cert of authenticity from Zach/ZMF. made in summer 2016

Trying to sell them as I emailed Zach from ZMF about buying some B-Stock or refurb Blackwoods, $520 total price after shipping, so yeah, just trying to unload my Vibro MKII's for around $330


----------



## pez

the9quad said:


> And there is some guy who has Sennheiser Orpheus headphones who wouldnt be caught dead with your headphones and on down the line. People like what they like...


Lol. Yep. This sums up a lot of the audiophile community. I mean I like my high end stuff, but the Bose QC35 I took with me to Europe were perfect and sounded great for what I needed. If I knew the Beats were comfy for me and they were cheaper, I would have gotten those.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

the9quad said:


> And there is some guy who has Sennheiser Orpheus headphones who wouldnt be caught dead with your headphones and on down the line. People like what they like...


The funny thing is that out of the 100 or so middle aged audiophiles I have met, only 2 people are like this. 

Most old guys I meet only have headphones cause they were bored and curious. They all would much rather listen to speakers. 

I have never met anyone who likes fleetwood mac young or old. I absolutely love them and every time I ask if someone can play Gold Dust Woman, they look at me like I came from mars. 

The Miles Davis bit is funny. Everyone plays him for demo music for shows, but no one has him in their home listening system.


----------



## vf-

Tjj226 Angel said:


> The funny thing is that out of the 100 or so middle aged audiophiles I have met, only 2 people are like this.
> 
> Most old guys I meet only have headphones cause they were bored and curious. They all would much rather listen to speakers.
> 
> I have never met anyone who likes fleetwood mac young or old. I absolutely love them and every time I ask if someone can play Gold Dust Woman, they look at me like I came from mars.
> 
> The Miles Davis bit is funny. Everyone plays him for demo music for shows, but no one has him in their home listening system.


Little Lies. \o/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

vf- said:


> Little Lies. \o/


Everything they do is actually really good. A lot of people don't know but fleetwood mac is actually really well recorded. A lot of their stuff sounds distant, or out of phase intentionally. Its great test music because if a system tries to "correct" anything in the rumors album, then the system is doing something that aint too kosher. 

I think part of the issue is that it seems to have been a "girl" band. So when I go to a show and ask for fleetwood or even stevie nicks on her own, I usually get a response of "oh my wife has all their albums".


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> Anyone interesting in some ZMF Vibro MKII's? Sapele wood. mint condition, Mark 3 driver. complete with cert of authenticity from Zach/ZMF. made in summer 2016
> 
> Trying to sell them as I emailed Zach from ZMF about buying some B-Stock or refurb Blackwoods, $520 total price after shipping, so yeah, just trying to unload my Vibro MKII's for around $330


This ain't the for sale section.



the9quad said:


> And there is some guy who has Sennheiser Orpheus headphones who wouldnt be caught dead with your headphones and on down the line. People like what they like...


Funny thing is the Orpheus HE-1 is beaten by far less costly headphones, including one I used to own but sold to replace with speakers.


----------



## caenlen

ye I know, but we are niche community but yeah I will move it over there when I get bored enough

in other news.

Lyr 3 is amazing  I love my Tung Sol tube as well, my headphones have never sounded so good. just bought a RCA y splitter, I want to compare DAC of my dragonfly black and the modi multbit
@Tjj226 Angel

I can't read tube stuff, does this mean this tube is good: 

Industry Bogey transconductance =2600|2600µmhos 



Industry Bogey plate current =9.0|9.0mA



Results =2240|2290µmhos ~6.9|7.0mA


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mark_thaddeus said:


> The reason he's taking the Beats is because of its exceptional bluetooth range and its decent audio. Mind you he chose it for convenience and since he uses an apple iPhone it makes sense. It was more of a practical choice for him at this point. Beats isn't all that bad compared to a few year back (I can't believe I'm saying that but it's true) and in terms of wireless headsets the audio quality between all of the top ones are very close. It's definitely not the same as wired cans but he does use it for convenience. Lastly, he does have 2 of his Aeon cans which are audiophile grade ones so there's that to. Considering he's on the road, having 4 cans is actually a lot!


Part of it is because they hired competent audio people several years back. For example, ProfessorBX was one of the ones that really stirred up a hornet's nest in there and got management to actually sell QUALITY instead of just marketing. They still market their headphones like nobody's business, but at least they're of a much higher quality than they used to be.

As for Bose, I'm so saddened my ears don't fit in the QC35 II's, they were AMAZING for out on the go... Well, minus the disorientation stuff - trust me, it really REALLY feels weird when your body thinks your head is tilted to the right 30 degrees and yet your chest thinks it's almost lying down on it's left side... And your body is actually straight, sitting in a chair. Sucks to be one of the few percent of people that has that happen with the active noise cancellation. No nausea, just a massive headache from my brain trying to figure out what on earth is correct.


----------



## pez

WhiteWulfe said:


> Part of it is because they hired competent audio people several years back. For example, ProfessorBX was one of the ones that really stirred up a hornet's nest in there and got management to actually sell QUALITY instead of just marketing. They still market their headphones like nobody's business, but at least they're of a much higher quality than they used to be.
> 
> As for Bose, I'm so saddened my ears don't fit in the QC35 II's, they were AMAZING for out on the go... Well, minus the disorientation stuff - trust me, it really REALLY feels weird when your body thinks your head is tilted to the right 30 degrees and yet your chest thinks it's almost lying down on it's left side... And your body is actually straight, sitting in a chair. Sucks to be one of the few percent of people that has that happen with the active noise cancellation. No nausea, just a massive headache from my brain trying to figure out what on earth is correct.


Whoa seriously? That's just nuts to think about. That would have been awkward to figure out on my plane ride to the EU with those things .


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> ye I know, but we are niche community but yeah I will move it over there when I get bored enough
> 
> in other news.
> 
> Lyr 3 is amazing  I love my Tung Sol tube as well, my headphones have never sounded so good. just bought a RCA y splitter, I want to compare DAC of my dragonfly black and the modi multbit
> 
> @Tjj226 Angel
> 
> I can't read tube stuff, does this mean this tube is good:
> 
> Industry Bogey transconductance =2600|2600µmhos
> 
> 
> 
> Industry Bogey plate current =9.0|9.0mA
> 
> 
> 
> Results =2240|2290µmhos ~6.9|7.0mA


It just means that both sides of the tube are fairly closely matched which is what you want.


----------



## vf-

the9quad said:


> And there is some guy who has Sennheiser Orpheus headphones who wouldnt be caught dead with your headphones and on down the line. People like what they like...


What is with those thick deep blue cables? They're thicker than washing machine cables.


----------



## caenlen

You should look into the wireless Audeze Mobius planar, it has head tracking and everything shifts with your head movement sound wise. @WhiteWulfe


----------



## coolhandluke41

since Lyr 3 is using 6SN7 I would recommend 1950 Raytheon 6SN7 GT/flat black plates ,there is 3 different type of top mica's/getter they come with ,similar to this 
"D" getter on bottom also 
I have a bunch of 6SN7 tubes (Crack and DV 336SE) but this is best bang for you $ in my opinion 
Try to find one with balanced measurements or NOS


----------



## boredgunner

^ The one with the VT-231 designation yeah, hell of a tube.

I'm surprised ZMF planar magnetic headphones aren't more popular (Blackwood and Ori). To me they sound like better versions of Audeze headphones; very similar quality bass and mids, but without Audeze's upper mid or lower treble dips that leads to recession (negatively affecting female vocals, pianos, some other harder to predict sounds). The ZMF Ori is the LCD-2's worst nightmare in my opinion, I have to listen to the LCD-3 again but I'm guessing I'd choose the Ori over it too.


----------



## pez

If I was given a pair to test, I'd be open to recommending it (granted I like it more than the LCD-2), but a $900 T50RP mod doesn't really excite me in the britches. The fact it's based on the design of the T50RP makes it look a bit less refined, IMO. It's a utilitarian looking headphone dressed up to look fancy. I'm more than happy to eat my words if ZMF want to send a pair to review, though .


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> a $900 T50RP mod doesn't really excite me in the britches. The fact it's based on the design of the T50RP makes it look a bit less refined, IMO. It's a utilitarian looking headphone dressed up to look fancy.


Agreed, its like asking supercar money for a souped-up MX-5(Miata). It might perform like a supercar, but its still an MX-5.

If they'd get red of everything T50RP aside from the drivers, the price would be more reasonable.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> ^ The one with the VT-231 designation yeah, hell of a tube.
> 
> I'm surprised ZMF planar magnetic headphones aren't more popular (Blackwood and Ori). To me they sound like better versions of Audeze headphones; very similar quality bass and mids, but without Audeze's upper mid or lower treble dips that leads to recession (negatively affecting female vocals, pianos, some other harder to predict sounds). The ZMF Ori is the LCD-2's worst nightmare in my opinion, I have to listen to the LCD-3 again but I'm guessing I'd choose the Ori over it too.


Listen to the LCD-2C. Put it on a proper amp. Remember that the ZMF stuff has a small square planar driver. Audeze has probably close to double the surface area on the drivers and needs a fair bit more power.


----------



## boredgunner

pez said:


> If I was given a pair to test, I'd be open to recommending it (granted I like it more than the LCD-2), but a $900 T50RP mod doesn't really excite me in the britches. The fact it's based on the design of the T50RP makes it look a bit less refined, IMO. It's a utilitarian looking headphone dressed up to look fancy. I'm more than happy to eat my words if ZMF want to send a pair to review, though .





Gilles3000 said:


> Agreed, its like asking supercar money for a souped-up MX-5(Miata). It might perform like a supercar, but its still an MX-5.
> 
> If they'd get red of everything T50RP aside from the drivers, the price would be more reasonable.


Don't underestimate it. The build quality far surpasses most headphones, including those from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic and AKG, and is no worse than Audeze. They look and feel like higher end products than anything from Sennheiser/Beyerdynamic/AKG. More importantly, don't underestimate its sonic capabilities. First of all, they did get rid of just about everything but the drivers. I'm not sure if the top headband is the original or not, not sure about the sliders either but those are steel. It's an LCD-2 killer, I don't think any LCD-2 has a single advantage.

People see that it's based on the T50RP and automatically dismiss it, but try them before you do that. Can't speak for them without trying them.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Listen to the LCD-2C. Put it on a proper amp. Remember that the ZMF stuff has a small square planar driver. Audeze has probably close to double the surface area on the drivers and needs a fair bit more power.


I have an LCD-4 with me right now, by far Audeze's best ever. For those who don't know, I've also owned the Stax SR-007A and a ton of other high end stuff. Haven't heard the 2C but I have heard the "2.2", 2F, 3F, X, and 4, all on very good systems. Audeze's problem is their treble dip that leads to noticeable recession (and breaks upper mids -> treble transition) in an otherwise very nice sound signature in all of the lower frequencies. That recession takes away a lot of authenticity for vocals (yep), pianos, and other things that are harder to predict. They always have problematic treble response too. Fix Audeze's typical frequency response issues and voila, you've got ZMF's sound signature in a nutshell. The treble performance of the ZMF Blackwood/Ori is definitely better than the LCD-3F as well, which is known to be better than the 2's and measures better if I recall correctly. Basically a refined version of Audeze's sound signature with no compromise vs the LCD-2s. They don't have the technical finesse of the LCD-3F, but they image better than plenty of respected open back headphones and have satisfactory detail retrieval for the price even if not the best, and more realism due to the lack of recession and cleaner treble response. ZMF Ori and even Blackwood over the LCD-2s and 3s any day of the week. I can only imagine what ZMF could do if they had the means to develop the more advanced tech seen in the likes of the LCD-4 and HE1000.

They actually have lower sensitivity than the LCD-2 as well, amp requirements should be similar.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Don't underestimate it. The build quality far surpasses most headphones, including those from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic and AKG, and is no worse than Audeze. They look and feel like higher end products than anything from Sennheiser/Beyerdynamic/AKG. More importantly, don't underestimate its sonic capabilities. First of all, they did get rid of just about everything but the drivers. I'm not sure if the top headband is the original or not, not sure about the sliders either but those are steel. It's an LCD-2 killer, I don't think any LCD-2 has a single advantage.
> 
> People see that it's based on the T50RP and automatically dismiss it, but try them before you do that. Can't speak for them without trying them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LCD-4 with me right now, by far Audeze's best ever. For those who don't know, I've also owned the Stax SR-007A and a ton of other high end stuff. Haven't heard the 2C but I have heard the "2.2", 2F, 3F, X, and 4, all on very good systems. Audeze's problem is not technical in nature, it's their treble dip that leads to noticeable recession in an otherwise very nice sound signature in all of the lower frequencies. That recession takes away a lot of authenticity for vocals (yep), pianos, and other things that are harder to predict. They always have problematic treble response too. Fix Audeze's typical frequency response issues and voila, you've got ZMF's sound signature in a nutshell. The treble performance of the ZMF Blackwood/Ori is definitely better than the LCD-3F as well, which is known to be better than the 2's and measures better if I recall correctly. Basically a refined version of Audeze's sound signature with no compromise vs the LCD-2s. They don't have the technical finesse of the LCD-3F, but they image better than plenty of respected open back headphones and have satisfactory detail retrieval for the price even if not the best, and more realism due to the lack of recession and cleaner treble response. ZMF Ori and even Blackwood over the LCD-2s and 3s any day of the week. I can only imagine what ZMF could do if they had the means to develop the more advanced tech seen in the likes of the LCD-4 and HE1000.
> 
> They actually have lower sensitivity than the LCD-2 as well, amp requirements should be similar.


MMMMMmmm I see. 

Well couple things. I think you know my opinion on graphs, but I will leave that aside for the moment. 

The LCDs (and I too have spent some time with the 4s as well) do tend to have a slightly recessed sound and I feel like their higher end stuff tries to over compensate for that issue with sparkly highs. 

Where the LCDs tend to do a lot better than the zmf headphones is bass. The bass is generally way meatier and more enjoyable on the audeze headphones. Not to say it isn't present on the ZMF stuff, it certainly is, but its just not the same experience and sadly I think if they fixed their treble issue, the bass would go away and end up sounding more like HE-1000s. 

I have also found that there are amps that deal with that bit of recession better than others. I tried the LCD-4s on I wanna say an ifi amp of some nature and everything just sounded super distant. On my amp there doesn't seem to be an issue. With the LCD-3s non fazored, I tried them out on a lyr 2 and they sounded a tad distant, but on a mjolnir or what ever its called it sounded really good. 

But if you are accustom to listening to the SR-007s, then I would say you are WAY more sensitive to treble issues than most people are. You have border line spoiled yourself from basic recommendations lololol.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> MMMMMmmm I see.
> 
> Well couple things. I think you know my opinion on graphs, but I will leave that aside for the moment.
> 
> The LCDs (and I too have spent some time with the 4s as well) do tend to have a slightly recessed sound and I feel like their higher end stuff tries to over compensate for that issue with sparkly highs.
> 
> Where the LCDs tend to do a lot better than the zmf headphones is bass. The bass is generally way meatier and more enjoyable on the audeze headphones. Not to say it isn't present on the ZMF stuff, it certainly is, but its just not the same experience and sadly I think if they fixed their treble issue, the bass would go away and end up sounding more like HE-1000s.
> 
> I have also found that there are amps that deal with that bit of recession better than others. I tried the LCD-4s on I wanna say an ifi amp of some nature and everything just sounded super distant. On my amp there doesn't seem to be an issue. With the LCD-3s non fazored, I tried them out on a lyr 2 and they sounded a tad distant, but on a mjolnir or what ever its called it sounded really good.
> 
> But if you are accustom to listening to the SR-007s, then I would say you are WAY more sensitive to treble issues than most people are. You have border line spoiled yourself from basic recommendations lololol.


Yeah I am quite used to estats, treble is at best just "okay" in any non-electrostatic headphone, craptastic in a ton. 

I'm gonna have to listen to the LCD-2 again, preferably the C or a pre-fazor. I really can't remember if the 2 or 3 beat the ZMF Blackwood/Ori bass... their bass is damn impressive. The LCD-4 bass doesn't exactly curbstomp them, definitely better but not outright slaughter (deeper extension which I'm surprised I can hear, more detailed, slightly better texture, more full bodied impact). It's as if the LCD-4 is just one level above those ZMFs in the bass department, so being a half level above the ZMFs wouldn't be huge.


----------



## pez

boredgunner said:


> Don't underestimate it. The build quality far surpasses most headphones, including those from Sennheiser and Beyerdynamic and AKG, and is no worse than Audeze. They look and feel like higher end products than anything from Sennheiser/Beyerdynamic/AKG. More importantly, don't underestimate its sonic capabilities. First of all, they did get rid of just about everything but the drivers. I'm not sure if the top headband is the original or not, not sure about the sliders either but those are steel. It's an LCD-2 killer, I don't think any LCD-2 has a single advantage.
> 
> People see that it's based on the T50RP and automatically dismiss it, but try them before you do that. Can't speak for them without trying them.
> 
> 
> 
> I have an LCD-4 with me right now, by far Audeze's best ever. For those who don't know, I've also owned the Stax SR-007A and a ton of other high end stuff. Haven't heard the 2C but I have heard the "2.2", 2F, 3F, X, and 4, all on very good systems. Audeze's problem is their treble dip that leads to noticeable recession (and breaks upper mids -> treble transition) in an otherwise very nice sound signature in all of the lower frequencies. That recession takes away a lot of authenticity for vocals (yep), pianos, and other things that are harder to predict. They always have problematic treble response too. Fix Audeze's typical frequency response issues and voila, you've got ZMF's sound signature in a nutshell. The treble performance of the ZMF Blackwood/Ori is definitely better than the LCD-3F as well, which is known to be better than the 2's and measures better if I recall correctly. Basically a refined version of Audeze's sound signature with no compromise vs the LCD-2s. They don't have the technical finesse of the LCD-3F, but they image better than plenty of respected open back headphones and have satisfactory detail retrieval for the price even if not the best, and more realism due to the lack of recession and cleaner treble response. ZMF Ori and even Blackwood over the LCD-2s and 3s any day of the week. I can only imagine what ZMF could do if they had the means to develop the more advanced tech seen in the likes of the LCD-4 and HE1000.
> 
> They actually have lower sensitivity than the LCD-2 as well, amp requirements should be similar.


Same headband and same sliders as even the Mk2--at least based on their own product photos. Just a headband wrapped around it. I'm not naive to the point that I don't think they can sound better...I've modded my own T50RPs. But as I said, without hearing a pair, I'm not going to drop that kind of cash on a T50RP mod. Even MrSpeakers iterations weren't priced as such.


----------



## boredgunner

pez said:


> Same headband and same sliders as even the Mk2--at least based on their own product photos. Just a headband wrapped around it. I'm not naive to the point that I don't think they can sound better...I've modded my own T50RPs. But as I said, without hearing a pair, I'm not going to drop that kind of cash on a T50RP mod. Even MrSpeakers iterations weren't priced as such.


MrSpeakers doesn't use the same quality of materials and sounds like crap in comparison, but I know what you mean. Also, not sure if you're looking at older photos or not (since ZMF's website is full of them), but they use a suspension headband design now. It still involves the original T50RP band with quality material wrapped around it, but it's elevated with a second leather headband under it. The only headphones I've encountered with better build quality are the high end Stax models.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> MrSpeakers doesn't use the same quality of materials and sounds like crap in comparison, but I know what you mean. Also, not sure if you're looking at older photos or not (since ZMF's website is full of them), but they use a suspension headband design now. It still involves the original T50RP band with quality material wrapped around it, but it's elevated with a second leather headband under it. The only headphones I've encountered with better build quality are the high end Stax models.


You might want to be more detailed and specific with your words. 

Alpha dogs and ZMF oris have different sound signatures mostly because the oris are semi open where as the alpha dogs are closed back. They do sound similar though. 

Your description of build quality is also confusing. I could just as easily argue that the alpha dogs have better build quality. They also have a suspension band and the cups are much studier and can take a fairly good beating. So you kind of need to expand on what you are specifically defining as build quality.


----------



## pez

Yeah I give up there, too.

I didn't care for the MrSpeakers stuff either, but it certainly wasn't crap--it just wasn't my taste. But I think everyone here knows how I feel about calling things crap without providing legitimate reasons of it. I'm just talking to brick walls at this point .


----------



## coolhandluke41

Bought this little amp few weeks ago to see what pairs well with my D50 but what I end up with is pretty good amp-courtesy of Burson dual V5i ,this amp have pitch black background ,there is no noise floor or distortion at all it seams 
After testing few well known opamps (see below) today I received V5i,this thing is crazy -low end is as good or better then what I get from tube amp ,outstanding 
Second best synergy -OPA2111KP 
OPA2134PA 
OPA2107 
MUSES8820 
OPA1612AID
LME49860NA 
OPA2604 

Sparcos SS3602 (incompatibility-two tested )
Should be getting 994Enh-Ticha Dual Discrete Op Amp soon 

Awsome deal in my opinion 
S.M.S.L sAp II Pro ($65)
Burson dual V5i ($35)


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> You might want to be more detailed and specific with your words.
> 
> Alpha dogs and ZMF oris have different sound signatures mostly because the oris are semi open where as the alpha dogs are closed back. They do sound similar though.
> 
> Your description of build quality is also confusing. I could just as easily argue that the alpha dogs have better build quality. They also have a suspension band and the cups are much studier and can take a fairly good beating. So you kind of need to expand on what you are specifically defining as build quality.


The wood on the ZMF's is costlier material which will add to the price. I wasn't suggesting there's anything wrong with its build quality. MrSpeakers T50s tend to have some mid range recession if I recall correctly, also accentuated treble that makes them too bright. Though I just hate anything that approaches a V-shaped sound signature, I realize not all feel the same way.

On that note, what specifically do you see wrong with the Schiit Lyr 3? Since this was brought up a page or two back.


----------



## iamwardicus

coolhandluke41 said:


> Bought this little amp few weeks ago to see what pairs well with my D50 but what I end up with is pretty good amp-courtesy of Burson dual V5i ,this amp have pitch black background ,there is no noise floor or distortion at all it seams
> After testing few well known opamps (see below) today I received V5i,this thing is crazy -low end is as good or better then what I get from tube amp ,outstanding
> Second best synergy -OPA2111KP
> OPA2134PA
> OPA2107
> MUSES8820
> OPA1612AID
> LME49860NA
> OPA2604
> 
> Sparcos SS3602 (incompatibility-two tested )
> Should be getting 994Enh-Ticha Dual Discrete Op Amp soon
> 
> Awsome deal in my opinion
> S.M.S.L sAp II Pro ($65)
> Burson dual V5i ($35)


I saw your post over at H-Fi on the D50 thread. I'm very interested in the Sparkos discrete notes when that arrives (I almost got them for my Gustard H20 but I couldn't find much info on them).


----------



## coolhandluke41

Unfortunately SS3602 won't work with this amp ,this was cheaper alternative to 994Enh-Ticha -will be getting one soon I already talk to them ,here is the thread that got me interested in Discrete opamps
(need google translate)
http://guneytuncer.blogspot.com/2017/07/hangi-op-amp.html


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> The wood on the ZMF's is costlier material which will add to the price. I wasn't suggesting there's anything wrong with its build quality. MrSpeakers T50s tend to have some mid range recession if I recall correctly, also accentuated treble that makes them too bright. Though I just hate anything that approaches a V-shaped sound signature, I realize not all feel the same way.
> 
> On that note, what specifically do you see wrong with the Schiit Lyr 3? Since this was brought up a page or two back.


The mr. speakers stuff certainly was not bright. They did get sparkly up top, but I thought it was well controlled and not excessive. They also did not have any mid range recession. I could see where they could be looked at as maybe a tad dark, and maybe a slight veil, but the mids were front and center. 

If anything I felt like the top end highs were a bit rolled off, but again thats to be expected. 

As for whats wrong with the schiit lyr 3. Uhhh......There are actually several problems I have with it at a technical level, and if you are interested in those, feel free to ask me, but it will probably take some time to gather what I would need to make my point. 

For the moment I will say that they give you a lot of creature comfort features at the cost of performance and probably cost too. 

As far as what it sounds like, I just heard it the other day for the first time. And surprise surprise its kind of dry and synthetic sounding. Its definitely warmer than say and asgard or something like that, but to me there isn't a true tube sound to the amp. It literally sounds like someone took the asgard and someone installed some sort of hardware EQ. And the tube is just there to light up and make people feel happy about themselves. 

The Mjolnir is definitely more expensive, but its what I feel like the lyr is supposed to sound like.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> The mr. speakers stuff certainly was not bright. They did get sparkly up top, but I thought it was well controlled and not excessive. They also did not have any mid range recession. I could see where they could be looked at as maybe a tad dark, and maybe a slight veil, but the mids were front and center.
> 
> If anything I felt like the top end highs were a bit rolled off, but again thats to be expected.
> 
> As for whats wrong with the schiit lyr 3. Uhhh......There are actually several problems I have with it at a technical level, and if you are interested in those, feel free to ask me, but it will probably take some time to gather what I would need to make my point.
> 
> For the moment I will say that they give you a lot of creature comfort features at the cost of performance and probably cost too.
> 
> As far as what it sounds like, I just heard it the other day for the first time. And surprise surprise its kind of dry and synthetic sounding. Its definitely warmer than say and asgard or something like that, but to me there isn't a true tube sound to the amp. It literally sounds like someone took the asgard and someone installed some sort of hardware EQ. And the tube is just there to light up and make people feel happy about themselves.
> 
> The Mjolnir is definitely more expensive, but its what I feel like the lyr is supposed to sound like.


I'd say I am mildly curious, your call though and I'm sure a lot of it will go over my head as I'm no engineer (the fact that I had to ask probably would have told you this already).

Unrelated, but if anyone finds any decent relevant memorial day deals please post 'em.


----------



## pez

If I see the LCD2C on a memorial day deal, I think I'm actually going to pull the trigger on them. I.e. the same deal they offered back when they announced/released them.


----------



## golfergolfer

Hey everyone, I know this might not be the right place to post this but perhaps someone could still help me or direct me somewhere? My challenge right now is that I will have 2 computers and 1 set of speakers, how do I make it such that I can connect both computers to the speaker set? Im not looking to have audio from both being mixed in as only one computer would be playing audio at a time (depending on the one being used). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## pez

golfergolfer said:


> Hey everyone, I know this might not be the right place to post this but perhaps someone could still help me or direct me somewhere? My challenge right now is that I will have 2 computers and 1 set of speakers, how do I make it such that I can connect both computers to the speaker set? Im not looking to have audio from both being mixed in as only one computer would be playing audio at a time (depending on the one being used). Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Depending on the connector types of your speakers, you can buy an A/B audio switcher. I've not used one in a long time, but they should be easy to find on Amazon or Monoprice.T


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> I'd say I am mildly curious, your call though and I'm sure a lot of it will go over my head as I'm no engineer (the fact that I had to ask probably would have told you this already).
> 
> Unrelated, but if anyone finds any decent relevant memorial day deals please post 'em.



I will try to go over some basic tube knowledge in parts and see how well this goes. 

I am going to assume you know how a tube works. If you don't, here is a great video. Its an old black and white mini film, but its pretty darn detailed. 




So ok, in a standard triode tube that schiit, woo, and most other companies would use you have 4 parts. The heater, the cathode, the grid, and the anode. All of them need electricity applied to each part of the tube, so lets figure out what we need to do to get this tube to turn on. Lets have a look at the spec sheet for a 6sn7 http://www.radiostation.ru/tubes/6SN7.pdf

Lets consider the heater for a second because this is a very easy part of the tube to turn on and it gets you a little familiar with the spec sheet. Now the spec sheets are great because it literally holds your hand and tells you how to run the tube. If you look 4 lines down from where it says "GENERAL" you will see something called "heater voltage". You will see that the heater voltage for the 6sn7 is 6.3 volts and the heater current is 0.6 amps. (also, ignore the 12sn7 section, we are not concerned with that tube for the moment). 

So with the heater, all you need to do is make sure that you apply 6.3v to the heater and that the source of electricity you apply is capable of providing 0.6 amps or higher. This is the only time were this spec should NOT change. You HAVE to follow the spec sheet on this one. I am sure there are tube wizards out there that can mess with the heater voltage to achieve different effects, but we need not concern ourselves with them right now. 

The grid is another super simple one. The grid is the middle part of the tube and this is the part that does all the work of amplifying the signal. Now the grid does need to be biased, but here is where things get interesting, you actually do not need to apply voltage to the grid to bias it. You can, but it is very rarely done. We actually apply voltage to the cathode so that there is a voltage potential between the cathode and the anode and the grid just sort of sits in the middle and piggy backs off the difference in voltage. The ONLY thing the grid really wants to see is your signal. Thats literally it. You can go from RCA directly to the grid of the tube. Now normally we have things like a grid stopping resistor and what not in there, but again, all we are concerned about for the moment is the fact that the grid wants to see the audio signal itself. 

Now we get into the tricky bits. This is also where most tube headphone amps on the market start to fall apart. We have 2 parts left, we have the cathode and the anode. (pro tip, the anode is also called the plate). If you scroll down on the spec sheet we will see two very important sections. We will see the max ratings for the tube, and then on the next page we will see the typical characteristics for the tube. 

The max rating section is simple. It says hey dumb arse, don't go past these values or bad things will happen. HERE IS WHERE THINGS GET REAL INTERESTING!!!!!!!!! The Characteristics and Typical Operation section is a list of set values that you could run the tube at to achieve different goals. These are voltages and power ratings that the manufacturer suggests you run the tube at for the best mix of performance, reliability, and efficiency. 

I would be personally shocked if any mass market headphone tube amp out there even runs near any of these values. Companies like bottlehead and other boutique amps probably do, but even if they didn't, they have other tricks up their sleeves which I will touch on in a second. Most companies run their tubes WAY WAY WAY lower than these ratings which is the first technical issue I have. Lets have a closer look. 

So right now in our journey we have 2 tube parts that need to be taken care of before our 6sn7 will work. We have the cathode, and the anode(plate). They both want to see some sort of voltage and current directly applied to them. The power we apply to the cathode will directly depend on the voltage we apply to the plate. Ok, cool, so how do we determine how much voltage goes to the plate? Well you can apply what ever voltage you want to the plate so long as its below the maximum rating. So the better question is how do we determine the "best" voltage to apply to the plate. NOW we are getting into the nitty gritty of tube design and this is where most amp manufactures hide their skeletons. 

To understand what I am talking about we need to look at the most important part of a tube data sheet, the triode curves. You can find them further down the sheet, but I will go ahead and put them here. 











(I WILL CONTINUE THE POST WHEN I FIND OUT HOW TO IMBED A FREAKING WEB IMAGE >: (


----------



## WhiteWulfe

pez said:


> Whoa seriously? That's just nuts to think about. That would have been awkward to figure out on my plane ride to the EU with those things .


Yeah, it was disorienting to say the least. The edges of my ears hurting for two days sucked more though. I liked the sound, but the biggest thing was my ears just didn't fit. Oh well.



caenlen said:


> You should look into the wireless Audeze Mobius planar, it has head tracking and everything shifts with your head movement sound wise. @WhiteWulfe


They're aimed at gamers, which instantly makes me leery, doubly so with the insane amount of marketing aimed specifically at the gamer market. if I want something that tracks the movement of my head, I'll do the crazy thing and get an HTC Vive, and then pair it with my HD 600's. Voila, good sound I like, already have, and there's head tracking with sound that follows ^_^



boredgunner said:


> I'm surprised ZMF planar magnetic headphones aren't more popular (Blackwood and Ori). To me they sound like better versions of Audeze headphones; very similar quality bass and mids, but without Audeze's upper mid or lower treble dips that leads to recession (negatively affecting female vocals, pianos, some other harder to predict sounds). The ZMF Ori is the LCD-2's worst nightmare in my opinion, I have to listen to the LCD-3 again but I'm guessing I'd choose the Ori over it too.


I think it's also because ZMF is not only a smaller shop, but now only offers the more expensive headphone options now. $700 USD for their "cheapest" custom entry is a large amount to bite into, and is within the same budget range as a lot of other options.


----------



## Simmons572

Hey folks, haven't posted here in a little bit, so I am a bit behind on what has been said over the past couple weeks lol.

I just got home from Germany today from a very fun vacation, and it looks like my HE-4XXs just arrived today. I am still in the process of unpacking from the trip, but I decided to get distracted and listen to some songs, comparing them to my HD 650s.

I have the 4XX plugged into my Tube-rolled Darkvoice, and the 650s plugged into my Asgard 2. 

The mids are a lot more forward on the 4XXs. Vocals sounded a bit more tinny at first, but after listening, they just seem louder. The mid-bass is a bit weaker on the 4XX, but they appear to have quite a bit more sub extension then the 650s. It seems like the Bass to Mid-Bass range is a lot more linear sounding. I initially thought the highs were stronger on the 650s, but after listening a bit, it seems like they are more present due to the recessed mids. The headphones definitely have a V-curve to them, but they are a lot more linear than the 650s.

I like them so far, and I look forward to comparing them more moving forward.

I also just realized my headphone collection is now 50% massdrop gear, and 50% preowned gear lol.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I will try to go over some basic tube knowledge in parts and see how well this goes.
> 
> I am going to assume you know how a tube works. If you don't, here is a great video. Its an old black and white mini film, but its pretty darn detailed. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6IeuC8DSvg
> 
> So ok, in a standard triode tube that schiit, woo, and most other companies would use you have 4 parts. The heater, the cathode, the grid, and the anode. All of them need electricity applied to each part of the tube, so lets figure out what we need to do to get this tube to turn on. Lets have a look at the spec sheet for a 6sn7 http://www.radiostation.ru/tubes/6SN7.pdf
> 
> Lets consider the heater for a second because this is a very easy part of the tube to turn on and it gets you a little familiar with the spec sheet. Now the spec sheets are great because it literally holds your hand and tells you how to run the tube. If you look 4 lines down from where it says "GENERAL" you will see something called "heater voltage". You will see that the heater voltage for the 6sn7 is 6.3 volts and the heater current is 0.6 amps. (also, ignore the 12sn7 section, we are not concerned with that tube for the moment).
> 
> So with the heater, all you need to do is make sure that you apply 6.3v to the heater and that the source of electricity you apply is capable of providing 0.6 amps or higher. This is the only time were this spec should NOT change. You HAVE to follow the spec sheet on this one. I am sure there are tube wizards out there that can mess with the heater voltage to achieve different effects, but we need not concern ourselves with them right now.
> 
> The grid is another super simple one. The grid is the middle part of the tube and this is the part that does all the work of amplifying the signal. Now the grid does need to be biased, but here is where things get interesting, you actually do not need to apply voltage to the grid to bias it. You can, but it is very rarely done. We actually apply voltage to the cathode so that there is a voltage potential between the cathode and the anode and the grid just sort of sits in the middle and piggy backs off the difference in voltage. The ONLY thing the grid really wants to see is your signal. Thats literally it. You can go from RCA directly to the grid of the tube. Now normally we have things like a grid stopping resistor and what not in there, but again, all we are concerned about for the moment is the fact that the grid wants to see the audio signal itself.
> 
> Now we get into the tricky bits. This is also where most tube headphone amps on the market start to fall apart. We have 2 parts left, we have the cathode and the anode. (pro tip, the anode is also called the plate). If you scroll down on the spec sheet we will see two very important sections. We will see the max ratings for the tube, and then on the next page we will see the typical characteristics for the tube.
> 
> The max rating section is simple. It says hey dumb arse, don't go past these values or bad things will happen. HERE IS WHERE THINGS GET REAL INTERESTING!!!!!!!!! The Characteristics and Typical Operation section is a list of set values that you could run the tube at to achieve different goals. These are voltages and power ratings that the manufacturer suggests you run the tube at for the best mix of performance, reliability, and efficiency.
> 
> I would be personally shocked if any mass market headphone tube amp out there even runs near any of these values. Companies like bottlehead and other boutique amps probably do, but even if they didn't, they have other tricks up their sleeves which I will touch on in a second. Most companies run their tubes WAY WAY WAY lower than these ratings which is the first technical issue I have. Lets have a closer look.
> 
> So right now in our journey we have 2 tube parts that need to be taken care of before our 6sn7 will work. We have the cathode, and the anode(plate). They both want to see some sort of voltage and current directly applied to them. The power we apply to the cathode will directly depend on the voltage we apply to the plate. Ok, cool, so how do we determine how much voltage goes to the plate? Well you can apply what ever voltage you want to the plate so long as its below the maximum rating. So the better question is how do we determine the "best" voltage to apply to the plate. NOW we are getting into the nitty gritty of tube design and this is where most amp manufactures hide their skeletons.
> 
> To understand what I am talking about we need to look at the most important part of a tube data sheet, the triode curves. You can find them further down the sheet, but I will go ahead and put them here.
> 
> (I WILL CONTINUE THE POST WHEN I FIND OUT HOW TO IMBED A FREAKING WEB IMAGE >: (


Interesting so far, so essentially the vast majority of headphone tube amps don't run the tubes optimally. Does this apply to the tube speaker amp market as well?

I would say I played it safe with my primary headphone amp choice, having chosen a Pure BiPolar/Dynalo Mk2 from spritzer.



Simmons572 said:


> Hey folks, haven't posted here in a little bit, so I am a bit behind on what has been said over the past couple weeks lol.
> 
> I just got home from Germany today from a very fun vacation, and it looks like my HE-4XXs just arrived today. I am still in the process of unpacking from the trip, but I decided to get distracted and listen to some songs, comparing them to my HD 650s.
> 
> I have the 4XX plugged into my Tube-rolled Darkvoice, and the 650s plugged into my Asgard 2.
> 
> The mids are a lot more forward on the 4XXs. Vocals sounded a bit more tinny at first, but after listening, they just seem louder. The mid-bass is a bit weaker on the 4XX, but they appear to have quite a bit more sub extension then the 650s. It seems like the Bass to Mid-Bass range is a lot more linear sounding. I initially thought the highs were stronger on the 650s, but after listening a bit, it seems like they are more present due to the recessed mids. The headphones definitely have a V-curve to them, but they are a lot more linear than the 650s.
> 
> I like them so far, and I look forward to comparing them more moving forward.
> 
> I also just realized my headphone collection is now 50% massdrop gear, and 50% preowned gear lol.


I would think the HE-4XX would be better out of the Asgard 2, and HD 650 out of the Darkvoice, because the Darkvoice is an OTL tube amp with high output impedance meant for high impedance headphones like the HD 650 while the HE 4XX has very low impedance thus would have a high noise floor with the Darkvoice.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Interesting so far, so essentially the vast majority of headphone tube amps don't run the tubes optimally. Does this apply to the tube speaker amp market as well?
> 
> I would say I played it safe with my primary headphone amp choice, having chosen a Pure BiPolar/Dynalo Mk2 from spritzer.
> 
> 
> 
> I would think the HE-4XX would be better out of the Asgard 2, and HD 650 out of the Darkvoice, because the Darkvoice is an OTL tube amp with high output impedance meant for high impedance headphones like the HD 650 while the HE 4XX has very low impedance thus would have a high noise floor with the Darkvoice.



I need to get back to it, I had to modify those tube curves with a few extra lines and drawings. 

But for the moment, here is the ultimate catch. You can essentially run the tube however your darn well please as long as you don't exceed the max limits of the tube, but there are trade offs. 

Tubes (in a single ended triode amp) should really be setup to run at full tilt or very close to it. The harder you push a tube the more linear the tube will be and I will get into that on the other post because I can actually show you why that is with the triode graph. Long story short, tubes tend to sound better the harder you push them.....sort of. There are other caveats, but for the moment I will ignore those. 

I really don't expect any headphone amp manufacture other than some really particular boutique shops to run the tubes as high as they can go. It would require very high voltages, and there are safety, cost, and engineering concerns with using that approach. 

Now you can actually run tubes pretty darn low and have them sound good too, but there are a lot of issues with doing so that have to be considered and designed around. Or they can simply be mitigated with design choices. 

I certainly don't have a schematic of the lyr 3, but I do have the good old millett starving student amp to use as an analog to the lyr 3 because the design concept is actually shockingly similar. I often wonder if schiit actually sort of copies and modifies some of pete's stuff. I also have a pretty decent idea of what 6sn7s are supposed to sound like. 

The Lyr 3 is kinda dry and kind of sterile which tells me they are not doing a great job of running ("biasing") the tube, or it tells me that they are trying to design around issues that didn't need to be there from the start. 

The millett actually is running its tubes at way lower voltages than the lry and IMO it actually sounds a bit richer. Maybe not as articulate or well defined, but its definitely more pleasant which is pretty freaking sad for schiit IMO. Like I said before, the Mjolnir sounds like what the lyr is supposed to sound like. Not only was I not joking, but there are actually probably more layers to that reality than I would even care to think about. AND my friend made a super up millett that sounded very similar (if not better) to the Mjolnir for less than a quarter of the asking price. 

Schiit also does this thing where the lyr can actually kind of run in class A and then go into class AB if needed which IMO is stupid. I am fairly confident schiit did the same thing with the lyr, but I can find no evidence of it. They used to post that info in their manuals, but it seems like they stopped doing that. 

Look, I am certainly not the best person to be commenting on this. I know how to build a tube amp and I can even draw a tube amp circuit from scratch simply because I have seen so many schematics that I understand the general layout. But in all honesty most companies overcomplicate the audio circuit. A single ended tube amp should literally be input -> tube -> coupling capacitor -> output tube OR some sort of solid state output -> output transformer for the tube or another coupling capacitor for the solid state. 

Thats it. The more crap you add in the audio path the worse the sound quality will be. Its just that simple IMO. Just from what I heard alone, and the general approach shiit has to audio to begin with, I can almost promise they overcomplicated the circuit which in turn made it sound a bit sterile. 

--------------------

Is the same thing done with speaker amps? Oh hellllllll yes. They don't play around in the same ways, but they do play around in other ways.


----------



## Simmons572

boredgunner said:


> I would think the HE-4XX would be better out of the Asgard 2, and HD 650 out of the Darkvoice, because the Darkvoice is an OTL tube amp with high output impedance meant for high impedance headphones like the HD 650 while the HE 4XX has very low impedance thus would have a high noise floor with the Darkvoice.


That's a great point. Will definitely give that a try. :thumb:


----------



## caenlen

I got a Massdrop O2 amp off headfi for $44 shipped a couple months ago, I am surprised at how good it sounds on low ohm cans, it definitely can't handle planar to satisfactory levels, but even on IEM's all noise is eliminated. It is the medium gain option not the high gain one, so that is cool.

It is the only solid state amp I own, and for the price I paid I don't see myself ever selling it or upgrading to a better solid state, Magni 3 was to harsh to my ears personally, and took away some of the sound stage, but the O2 seems to give me a little soundstage, very cool.


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> @JackCY Since you have the K702, is it me or is there a tiny bit of distortion at 1:32/33 as she says, as I see.. I'm not finding anything obvious in test files.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4L_yCwFD6Jo


That's not English there is no "as I see".



> Quando sono solo
> sogno all’orizzonte
> e mancan le parole,
> Si lo so che non c’è luce
> in una stanza quando manca il sole,
> Se non ci sei tu con me, con me
> 
> Su le finestre
> mostra a tutti il mio cuore
> che hai acceso,
> chiudi dentro me
> la luce che
> hai incontrato per strada.
> 
> Time to say goodbye.
> *Paesi che non ho mai*
> veduto e vissuto con te,
> adesso si li vivrò,
> Con te partirò
> su navi per mari
> che, io lo so,
> no, no, non esistono più.
> It’s time to say goodbye…
> 
> Quando sei lontana
> sogno all’orizzonte
> e mancan le parole,
> e io sì lo so
> che sei con me,
> tu mia luna tu sei qui con me,
> mio sole tu sei qui con me,
> con me, con me, con me.
> 
> Time to say goodbye.
> Paesi che non ho mai
> veduto e vissuto con te,
> adesso si li vivrò.
> Con te partirò
> su navi per mari
> che, io lo so,
> no, no, non esistono più,
> 
> con te io li rivivrò.
> Con te partirò
> su navi per mari
> che, io lo so,
> no, no, non esistono più,
> con te io li rivivrò.
> Con te partirò.
> Io con te.


I don't hear anything wrong with the audio in that section. You can hear their effects and what not in the whole song but then what singer really sings without them... remove reverb etc. and they all sound dull.
You can try visualize it with ffmpeg from downloaded audio but I doubt you will find anything wrong. No clips or peaks or oddities on my side.



> My post from "DIYAH board K702":
> My AKG K702 with my ears and source:
> 
> Raises to 2.5-3.0kHz "peak" and holds that level fairly well so it's not a peak really as that level is held onward going up in frequency, then a more prominent peak is at 5.0-5.3kHz after which it starts to go a bit down and up some of which is always the headphones and some is my ears. Then at the "very top" 11kHz+ it does not cut off but it's all well heard all the way to 15-16kHz for my ears.
> 
> I haven't had an issue with any K712 or this one K702 when it comes to 2.5kHz. Always with K712 the issues when present were in much higher frequencies in treble.
> 
> Plus the new Sennheisers HD5 series even HD6 to some extent I've heard often had a peak around 3-6kHz that in case of HD5 was at times ripping my ears off, unlistenable how badly high the peak was, couple that with 100-200Hz Senneheiser "bass" boost (*puke*). With my K702 the peaks are far far from that, sure they can be heard on a frequency sweep and noticed in comparisons between different brand headphones on songs but listening only to K702 I don't notice sounds being off or odd otherwise I would have returned it just like I did with DT770pro80, HD599 and 4x K712 (2 arrived open box instead of new, issues: creaking, sibilant, reduced 8-10kHz treble, ... all over the place overall consistency wise).
> 
> So in the end the 2-6kHz on my K702 is reasonably flat and instruments do not sound odd, different than they should, off, etc. 6-16kHz has some downs and ups but not too large, some caused by headphone some by my ears and the end above 10kHz is not cut off unlike most new Sennheisers.
> 
> Certainly it is a lottery of what unit you get and what ears you have.


Mine to my ears are fairly "flat", no issues with 2.5-3.0kHz and the largest peak is at 5.3kHz and if I would want to I can correct it in EQ easily with -2.5dB Q5 5300Hz but it's nowhere near annoying or easy to spot, the correction also makes sound even wider soundstage wise with songs/sounds that have 5.3kHz in them.

The only tiny discomfort I have with them is long use and clamping pressure on jaw joints, but it's not every day, only sometimes and nothing painful, simply waiting for them to soften up over time from the already low clamping force they have as new.

No issues in gaming so far either and there should not be since it seems to be relatively "flat" in response.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Everything they do is actually really good. A lot of people don't know but fleetwood mac is actually really well recorded. A lot of their stuff sounds distant, or out of phase intentionally. Its great test music because if a system tries to "correct" anything in the rumors album, then the system is doing something that aint too kosher.
> 
> I think part of the issue is that it seems to have been a "girl" band. So when I go to a show and ask for fleetwood or even stevie nicks on her own, I usually get a response of "oh my wife has all their albums".


Depends, I know them but only really 1 song, and listening to a whole album, yeah about 1 song is good enough to stay known over time unlike other bands from similar time period that made not 1 song but a whole album or multiple albums that stood out the test of time, not just 1 song per album.
Definitely not a guy band either and how many gals have you met that are interested in headphones and technology in general? Close to none probably.
What are some of Fleetwood Mac songs beside Dreams that stood the test of time?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> That's not English there is no "as I see".
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hear anything wrong with the audio in that section. You can hear their effects and what not in the whole song but then what singer really sings without them... remove reverb etc. and they all sound dull.
> You can try visualize it with ffmpeg from downloaded audio but I doubt you will find anything wrong. No clips or peaks or oddities on my side.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends, I know them but only really 1 song, and listening to a whole album, yeah about 1 song is good enough to stay known over time unlike other bands from similar time period that made not 1 song but a whole album or multiple albums that stood out the test of time, not just 1 song per album.
> Definitely not a guy band either and how many gals have you met that are interested in headphones and technology in general? Close to none probably.
> What are some of Fleetwood Mac songs beside Dreams that stood the test of time?



Jesus, pretty much every song from the Rumors album with the exception of "Oh Daddy" has stood the test of time. A few songs from their Fleetwood mac debut album are pretty popular but that album definitely reflects what you were talking about. 

Rumors is one of the best selling albums of all time because each song was and still is ridiculously popular. Go ahead and play everything other than Oh Daddy and tell me you have never heard the songs before. If you live in the US, and didn't grow up deaf, I would be willing to bet money you have actually heard the the whole rumors album already and never knew the songs were from fleetwood mac. In fact at least 1 of the songs were in a recent marvel movie if not more. 

And whats funny is that a few spin off bands were created from fleetwood mac and even songs from the spin offs have stood the test of time. I am sure you have heard "edge of seventeen".


----------



## Leopanda

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Jesus, pretty much every song from the Rumors album with the exception of "Oh Daddy" has stood the test of time. A few songs from their Fleetwood mac debut album are pretty popular but that album definitely reflects what you were talking about.
> 
> Rumors is one of the best selling albums of all time because each song was and still is ridiculously popular. Go ahead and play everything other than Oh Daddy and tell me you have never heard the songs before. If you live in the US, and didn't grow up deaf, I would be willing to bet money you have actually heard the the whole rumors album already and never knew the songs were from fleetwood mac. In fact at least 1 of the songs were in a recent marvel movie if not more.
> 
> And whats funny is that a few spin off bands were created from fleetwood mac and even songs from the spin offs have stood the test of time. I am sure you have heard "edge of seventeen".


They aren't that popular on the other side of Earth 
I personally discovered them a year ago and enjoyed A LOT. I wonder why I never heard them before.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Leopanda said:


> They aren't that popular on the other side of Earth
> I personally discovered them a year ago and enjoyed A LOT. I wonder why I never heard them before.


Ok? Are you a part of a native english speaking country? Are you in the US, UK, or Japan where they had released the album to begin with?

If the answer is no, then yeah. It would most certainly not be popular where ever you are.


----------



## JackCY

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Jesus, pretty much every song from the Rumors album with the exception of "Oh Daddy" has stood the test of time. A few songs from their Fleetwood mac debut album are pretty popular but that album definitely reflects what you were talking about.
> 
> Rumors is one of the best selling albums of all time because each song was and still is ridiculously popular. Go ahead and play everything other than Oh Daddy and tell me you have never heard the songs before. If you live in the US, and didn't grow up deaf, I would be willing to bet money you have actually heard the the whole rumors album already and never knew the songs were from fleetwood mac. In fact at least 1 of the songs were in a recent marvel movie if not more.
> 
> And whats funny is that a few spin off bands were created from fleetwood mac and even songs from the spin offs have stood the test of time. I am sure you have heard "edge of seventeen".


Nah not popular in EU. Nope most of the songs I have not heard before certainly not on a regular basis for them to sound too familiar, except "Dreams" that one is popular and has been covered by other newer artists so that I know. They all probably were in movies as a filler at some point, but no great movie soundtrack I know consists of them. Not bad but not an album or band that is popular around here.

"edge of seventeen"? Heard it before probably in some movie. And the "uh uh uh, uh baby uh" in it that's often the only lyrics in modern western songs doesn't attract me either.
The edge of seventeen movie is probably better known these days, even Google agrees with it's search results on that.

Sure the band and singer are known but not so popular that you would hear them on radio, TV or find them in personal CD collections easily, not in Europe.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Ok? Are you a part of a native english speaking country? Are you in the US, UK, or Japan where they had released the album to begin with?
> 
> If the answer is no, then yeah. It would most certainly not be popular where ever you are.


They did release some for sure, I saw CDs listed as being from my own country actually. And getting CDs wasn't a problem in EU in 90s or 00s even in 80s though I could be wrong on that one (coz Russia occupying half of EU thanks to you know who). 80s CDs were starting and ramping up anyway anywhere in the world when it comes to use and sales.

Not as popular band worldwide as English speakers may think. And vice versa for music and movies that aren't in English or from English speaking countries because you know how much English speakers like to learn other languages and overcome language barriers, they really don't.


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> I don't hear anything wrong with the audio in that section. You can hear their effects and what not in the whole song but then what singer really sings without them... remove reverb etc. and they all sound dull.
> You can try visualize it with ffmpeg from downloaded audio but I doubt you will find anything wrong. No clips or peaks or oddities on my side.


So that slight thiss or however one could describe it is normal? Maybe I'm mishearing clipping. As I hear the exact same effect with the Sound BlasterX AE-5. Since both cards has no extra processing running.


----------



## JackCY

vf- said:


> So that slight thiss or however one could describe it is normal? Maybe I'm mishearing clipping. As I hear the exact same effect with the Sound BlasterX AE-5. Since both cards has no extra processing running.


I don't know which sound you mean. It's easy to check if it's the headphones, computer or source. Try different headphones, inspect the source visualized (Audacity, ffplay).

I've yet to find anything that would sound bad to a point it hurts my ears and I refuse to listen to it. Sure bright sources are bright, surprise who would have guessed. And the 2.5dB 5.3kHz peak I don't mind or notice unless looking for it with specific sounds. As much as I enjoyed K712 Pro the K702 is better for music, movies, games, costs 85 EUR less too, is more comfortable with less creaking due to higher tolerance for the plastic parts.

Make a wav/FLAC test sample with the problematic sound or something. If you're getting thisssssss sssss then your unit is sibilant and has some treble peak, some K712 did that other had the opposite issue, it's a lottery probably with K702 as well. You can check spectrum sweeps linked before and hear with your own ears how your unit sounds to you, if it's sibilant it will have probably have some sharp peak in treble.

I certainly wasn't happy hearing 4 K712s and there being such differences in sound between them. Also explains why sometimes review measurements can't agree across reviewers well either for headphones when the peaks and dips differ. Why is there an audible difference between drivers I do not know, manufacturing inconsistencies on some small scale, it's probably also why some are cherry picked at times, matched together as a pair etc.
A lottery as always.

I don't think I can go back to any regular shallow flat pads headphone with narrower soundstage. It's what makes the K702 good to me.


If you have some song that sound bad on your K702, PM it to me with the problematic time code I may check it if I have time. I've listened to a lot of different stuff by now, new, old, digging out older stuff in FLAC mostly, no issues yet. Overly bright songs, yes they can be a little bit uncomfortable occasionally with certain peak sounds, drop volume by 5% problem resolved.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> I don't know which sound you mean. It's easy to check if it's the headphones, computer or source. Try different headphones, inspect the source visualized (Audacity, ffplay).
> 
> I've yet to find anything that would sound bad to a point it hurts my ears and I refuse to listen to it. Sure bright sources are bright, surprise who would have guessed. And the 2.5dB 5.3kHz peak I don't mind or notice unless looking for it with specific sounds. As much as I enjoyed K712 Pro the K702 is better for music, movies, games, costs 85 EUR less too, is more comfortable with less creaking due to higher tolerance for the plastic parts.
> 
> Make a wav/FLAC test sample with the problematic sound or something. If you're getting thisssssss sssss then your unit is sibilant and has some treble peak, some K712 did that other had the opposite issue, it's a lottery probably with K702 as well. You can check spectrum sweeps linked before and hear with your own ears how your unit sounds to you, if it's sibilant it will have probably have some sharp peak in treble.
> 
> I certainly wasn't happy hearing 4 K712s and there being such differences in sound between them. Also explains why sometimes review measurements can't agree across reviewers well either for headphones when the peaks and dips differ. Why is there an audible difference between drivers I do not know, manufacturing inconsistencies on some small scale, it's probably also why some are cherry picked at times, matched together as a pair etc.
> A lottery as always.
> 
> I don't think I can go back to any regular shallow flat pads headphone with narrower soundstage. It's what makes the K702 good to me.
> 
> 
> If you have some song that sound bad on your K702, PM it to me with the problematic time code I may check it if I have time. I've listened to a lot of different stuff by now, new, old, digging out older stuff in FLAC mostly, no issues yet. Overly bright songs, yes they can be a little bit uncomfortable occasionally with certain peak sounds, drop volume by 5% problem resolved.



This is all solid advice. 

I would just like to add that the issue could be as simple as some hair or dust on the drivers themselves. Sometimes a little vibrating hair could cause all sorts of weird issues. You could try taking off the pads and cleaning the drivers with a Qtip. 

Another thought is that if these headphones are fairly new, you could try burning them in. Normally I am not a huge believer of headphone burn in, but the drivers are particularly stiff on the AKGs. So that might be a thing *shrug*.


----------



## vf-

Tjj226 Angel said:


> This is all solid advice.
> 
> I would just like to add that the issue could be as simple as some hair or dust on the drivers themselves. Sometimes a little vibrating hair could cause all sorts of weird issues. You could try taking off the pads and cleaning the drivers with a Qtip.
> 
> Another thought is that if these headphones are fairly new, you could try burning them in. Normally I am not a huge believer of headphone burn in, but the drivers are particularly stiff on the AKGs. So that might be a thing *shrug*.


They're only a few months old at least. They don't get used for endless hours each day.


----------



## JackCY

As Angel said: You can check the drivers for hairs or other dust when you take the pads off but cleaning them will be difficult if you do find anything that isn't a simple on top laying hair. Such as if it's a hair stuck inside the membrane or behind it you're "screwed".

As far as burn in goes, if there was any all the K712s and K702 headphones settled in after a day or two of listening to them. If you've played over 24h on them, they are set. A difference if any is minimal.

Some examples if you want to see spectrum with ffplay, usually I simply convert audio to a video+audio with ffmpeg or extract pictures of the spectrum at high resolution. But I do this normally to see differences in lossy compression settings etc.



Code:


ffplay -f lavfi "amovie='any_song.flac_or_anything', asplit [a][out1]; [a] showspectrum=mode=separate:slide=scroll:color=intensity:scale=cbrt:size=960x960 [out0]"

ffplay -f lavfi "amovie='any_song.flac_or_anything', asplit [a][out1]; [a] showspectrum=mode=combined:color=intensity:scale=log:slide=scroll:size=960x960 [out0]"

https://ffmpeg.zeranoe.com/builds/win64/shared/ffmpeg-latest-win64-shared.zip
https://ffmpeg.org/ffplay-all.html#showspectrum-1

showspectrum and showspectrumpic in ffmpeg, same settings almost between the two.

What I do in cases like this is take other headphones such as my old ones or what ever I have at hand. If it's only one side that's an issue then swap L/R and put on the AKG K7 around.






I have this in FLAC but I heard this YT video too before. Have you found an issue with any other song, sample etc.?


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> As Angel said: You can check the drivers for hairs or other dust when you take the pads off but cleaning them will be difficult if you do find anything that isn't a simple on top laying hair. Such as if it's a hair stuck inside the membrane or behind it you're "screwed".
> 
> As far as burn in goes, if there was any all the K712s and K702 headphones settled in after a day or two of listening to them. If you've played over 24h on them, they are set. A difference if any is minimal.
> 
> 
> I have this in FLAC but I heard this YT video too before. Have you found an issue with any other song, sample etc.?


There was nothing in the gaps of the shell to the speakers (immaculate) but I did find one or two fine cut hairs attached to the underside of both the curved dark grey foam. I also used a gentle rocket blower keepinga distance on the speakers to blow anything out with the speakers upside down so anything would fall out. Couldn't say I saw anything but what was on that foam facing the speaker.

Everything else was clean.


As for the headphones themselves, yeah the've had a lot longer than 72 hours regular use.

There were no other tracks/songs/games I've come across that was causing that slight, I'm not sure how one could describe it but a subtle crackle screech? Except this clip, Time To Say Goodbye. Right before and to 1:33. In the middle of 1:32 and as 1:33 hits. If only Youtube used to display seconds.
It is better but I can still hear something subtle. I don't know what it is to be honest. To my ears it sounds a little somewhat scratchy/screechy?

The biggest difference I've noticed right at the start of Time To Say Goodbye, the audience clapping is no longer piercing.

Even your supplied samples aren't giving me issues.


----------



## JackCY

As she sings Paesi I hear nothing out of ordinary. "Pae" is 1:32.500 - 1:33.500 with a louder 'A' you know the singing: pAAAesi, I don't know how they write it in phonetic notation, my language writes it simply like this: páezi.








Only treble I see in a graph is some 7.5-10kHz but it's not loud either, probably not her AAA anyway. It could be some dust/hair who knows resonating at her singing AAA or other sound.

Also as you can see YouTube cut off everything above 15.8kHz with their audio compression just at the edge of audible.

---
*
What's the highest dynamic range song, album, you know?*


----------



## boredgunner

Does anyone here have any experience with Metrum DACs? Especially you tjj.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with Metrum DACs? Especially you tjj.


never heard of them im afraid.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> never heard of them im afraid.


They are a boutique company who makes NOS R2R DACs using their own DAC chipset. DACs are the hardest thing to demo... I can try calling up Stereo Exchange but they like to try and force things down your throat.

I am also curious about Denafrips DACs but those will be hard to come buy without just buying one. spritzer uses the Areas, their ~$660 model and seems to really like it.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> They are a boutique company who makes NOS R2R DACs using their own DAC chipset. DACs are the hardest thing to demo... I can try calling up Stereo Exchange but they like to try and force things down your throat.
> 
> I am also curious about Denafrips DACs but those will be hard to come buy without just buying one. spritzer uses the Areas, their ~$660 model and seems to really like it.


Huh. I dunno dude. I have been researching how to make my own r2r resistor ladder. Holy crap. If I wanted a 24 bit dac, I would need ~100 resistors all perfectly matched. And when I say perfectly matched I mean down to 0.0000001% matched. 

I just woke up so there might actually be a few more 0s in there. To get 16 bit resolution your resistors need to be 0.0001%. 18 bit is a few more 0s. 24 bit is some multiple of more 0s. 

The closest matched resistors you can buy are 0.001% at close to 30 dollars per resistor. Even if these companies bought these resistors in bulk, I think they might get them down to like 10 bucks per resistor. 10 times 100 resistors is 1000 dollars just in parts. And even then, they would still need close to 500 resistors so that they could hand match all the resistors down to the wire. 

Lets just give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they got their resistors down to the right spec for 300 bucks. Those resistors can't drift in value over time, heat, soldering them to the board, nothing. They have to be precise and rock freaking stable. I am not joking when I say that nasa does not have resistors with these kinds of characteristics. 

So when these companies are advertising 24 bit r2r ladder dacs for less than 5K, they either have to be using a chip, OR they are lying through their teeth. 

The total dac is the only dac on the market that looks like they have a legit r2r ladder. They have the proper vishay dale foil resistors. But even they are doing sneaky trickery to force a linear dac. (they are paralleling a few resistor ladders together. When you do this it reduces processing errors so it theoretically gives them a higher bit depth). 

I think most of these cheapish 0-5K r2r ladder dacs are only capable of 16 bits, or they are using other tricks and tools that are in the way of the audio path which sort of ruins the point of using the ladder to begin with. 

Im still investigating, but I am close to calling BS on about 90% of dac makers out there lol.


----------



## JackCY

You know you can have resistors that are tiny right? Meaning it's a precise tiny chip instead of trying to make it from wire wound or resistive surface large hand handable resistors.
I don't know what resistors they use for DACs but I don't see why a DAC would need to be capable of several watts of power going through it's resistors.
Just make it a chip or buy the chip already done.
Overall a pure R2R is IMHO an outdated idea not worth making products with due to costs and precision issues.
Most likely you would combine multiple ideas and make a hybrid.
Why bother making an R2R DAC if you can buy a DAC chip that does the same probably even better.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Huh. I dunno dude. I have been researching how to make my own r2r resistor ladder. Holy crap. If I wanted a 24 bit dac, I would need ~100 resistors all perfectly matched. And when I say perfectly matched I mean down to 0.0000001% matched.
> 
> I just woke up so there might actually be a few more 0s in there. To get 16 bit resolution your resistors need to be 0.0001%. 18 bit is a few more 0s. 24 bit is some multiple of more 0s.
> 
> The closest matched resistors you can buy are 0.001% at close to 30 dollars per resistor. Even if these companies bought these resistors in bulk, I think they might get them down to like 10 bucks per resistor. 10 times 100 resistors is 1000 dollars just in parts. And even then, they would still need close to 500 resistors so that they could hand match all the resistors down to the wire.
> 
> Lets just give them the benefit of the doubt and say that they got their resistors down to the right spec for 300 bucks. Those resistors can't drift in value over time, heat, soldering them to the board, nothing. They have to be precise and rock freaking stable. I am not joking when I say that nasa does not have resistors with these kinds of characteristics.
> 
> So when these companies are advertising 24 bit r2r ladder dacs for less than 5K, they either have to be using a chip, OR they are lying through their teeth.
> 
> The total dac is the only dac on the market that looks like they have a legit r2r ladder. They have the proper vishay dale foil resistors. But even they are doing sneaky trickery to force a linear dac. (they are paralleling a few resistor ladders together. When you do this it reduces processing errors so it theoretically gives them a higher bit depth).
> 
> I think most of these cheapish 0-5K r2r ladder dacs are only capable of 16 bits, or they are using other tricks and tools that are in the way of the audio path which sort of ruins the point of using the ladder to begin with.
> 
> Im still investigating, but I am close to calling BS on about 90% of dac makers out there lol.


Yeah the amount of true 24-bit R2R DACs is definitely slim. You are a fan of Audio Note DACs though, which are non-oversampling R2R DACs.



JackCY said:


> You know you can have resistors that are tiny right? Meaning it's a precise tiny chip instead of trying to make it from wire wound or resistive surface large hand handable resistors.
> I don't know what resistors they use for DACs but I don't see why a DAC would need to be capable of several watts of power going through it's resistors.
> Just make it a chip or buy the chip already done.
> Overall a pure R2R is IMHO an outdated idea not worth making products with due to costs and precision issues.
> Most likely you would combine multiple ideas and make a hybrid.
> Why bother making an R2R DAC if you can buy a DAC chip that does the same probably even better.


Here is MSB's reasoning for preferring R2R:

http://www.msbtechnology.com/faq/why-ladder-dacs/

Other somewhat relevant articles:

https://samplerateconverter.com/educational/nos-dac
https://kitsunehifi.com/nosvsos/

I want to just let my ears decide but demoing DACs in any sort of meaningful way is kind of difficult.


----------



## coolhandluke41

"Accuracy of the ladder resistors (tolerance):
Many people believe the tolerance of the resistors in the ladder is most important to reach best performance. Nowadays 24 bit resolution is standard. What tolerance is needed to achieve 24 bit resolution?
When we look at 16 bit the tolerance of 1/66536, 0.1% (1/1000) is far not enough, even a tolerance of 0.01% (1/10000), the best tolerance available in the world today, still cannot handle 16 bit request correctly; we are not even calculating 24 bit here!
The tolerance of the resistor will never solve Imperfections of a ladder. This would require resistors with a tolerance of 0.00001% and can handle 24 bit resolution. This is only in theory because the discreteness of the switch logic chips have already too much internal impedance and will destroy the impossible tolerance of a resistor.
The solution is to correct the ladder and not only depend on the tolerance of resistors. It’s a combination of both: Ultra-low tolerance resistors controlled by a correction technology using very high speed FPGA are applicable in in our design."
http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R28/R28EN.htm


----------



## boredgunner

coolhandluke41 said:


> "Accuracy of the ladder resistors (tolerance):
> Many people believe the tolerance of the resistors in the ladder is most important to reach best performance. Nowadays 24 bit resolution is standard. What tolerance is needed to achieve 24 bit resolution?
> When we look at 16 bit the tolerance of 1/66536, 0.1% (1/1000) is far not enough, even a tolerance of 0.01% (1/10000), the best tolerance available in the world today, still cannot handle 16 bit request correctly; we are not even calculating 24 bit here!
> The tolerance of the resistor will never solve Imperfections of a ladder. This would require resistors with a tolerance of 0.00001% and can handle 24 bit resolution. This is only in theory because the discreteness of the switch logic chips have already too much internal impedance and will destroy the impossible tolerance of a resistor.
> The solution is to correct the ladder and not only depend on the tolerance of resistors. It’s a combination of both: Ultra-low tolerance resistors controlled by a correction technology using very high speed FPGA are applicable in in our design."
> http://www.audio-gd.com/R2R/R28/R28EN.htm


That is an approach shared by many other modern R2R DAC manufacturers (but not so much of the past), including Metrum and Denafrips. Also Schiit for example freely admits that their Yggdrasil is a 21-bit DAC.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> You know you can have resistors that are tiny right? Meaning it's a precise tiny chip instead of trying to make it from wire wound or resistive surface large hand handable resistors.
> I don't know what resistors they use for DACs but I don't see why a DAC would need to be capable of several watts of power going through it's resistors.
> Just make it a chip or buy the chip already done.
> Overall a pure R2R is IMHO an outdated idea not worth making products with due to costs and precision issues.
> Most likely you would combine multiple ideas and make a hybrid.
> Why bother making an R2R DAC if you can buy a DAC chip that does the same probably even better.


You are right, an r2r resistor ladder would have hardly any wattage running through it at all. Thats not the issue. The issue would be like heat from the solder gun. Hell even the resistance in the solder and the wire that connects it all together becomes an issue. 

I am not talking about through hole wire wound resistors. I am saying its hard to even get precision SMD resistors to be that accurate. 

As for making precision resistors, you are right to a point. We can laser cut resistors, but even those are only 0.005% tolerance. http://www.vishaypg.com/docs/63189/v5x5zv15.pdf

-------------

As far as chips go, once again you are absolutely correct. However the issue currently is that a lot of these chips go in and out of production. 

So for instance I am currently using a AD1865N-K which has been out of production for a while. This is only an 18 bit dac. The only 24 bit r2r dac chip I know of is the PCM1704 which is also out of production, kind of a pain to track down in larger quantities, and fairly expensive. 

I am guessing (and fairly sure) this is why more audio companies are moving towards building their own r2r boards/chips so that they don't have to rely on TI or AD to build these r2r chips.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

You see guys? Western electric and audionote. I am not pulling your legs!!!!!

: P


----------



## JackCY

boredgunner said:


> Yeah the amount of true 24-bit R2R DACs is definitely slim. You are a fan of Audio Note DACs though, which are non-oversampling R2R DACs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is MSB's reasoning for preferring R2R:
> 
> http://www.msbtechnology.com/faq/why-ladder-dacs/
> 
> Other somewhat relevant articles:
> 
> https://samplerateconverter.com/educational/nos-dac
> https://kitsunehifi.com/nosvsos/
> 
> I want to just let my ears decide but demoing DACs in any sort of meaningful way is kind of difficult.


Thanks.


Tjj226 Angel said:


> You are right, an r2r resistor ladder would have hardly any wattage running through it at all. Thats not the issue. The issue would be like heat from the solder gun. Hell even the resistance in the solder and the wire that connects it all together becomes an issue.
> 
> I am not talking about through hole wire wound resistors. I am saying its hard to even get precision SMD resistors to be that accurate.
> 
> As for making precision resistors, you are right to a point. We can laser cut resistors, but even those are only 0.005% tolerance. http://www.vishaypg.com/docs/63189/v5x5zv15.pdf
> 
> -------------
> 
> As far as chips go, once again you are absolutely correct. However the issue currently is that a lot of these chips go in and out of production.
> 
> So for instance I am currently using a AD1865N-K which has been out of production for a while. This is only an 18 bit dac. The only 24 bit r2r dac chip I know of is the PCM1704 which is also out of production, kind of a pain to track down in larger quantities, and fairly expensive.
> 
> I am guessing (and fairly sure) this is why more audio companies are moving towards building their own r2r boards/chips so that they don't have to rely on TI or AD to build these r2r chips.


I see, they are not that popular to sell enough and get discontinued.


----------



## EddWar

Hi, 

Quick question, *how good or bad are the Sennheiser HD660S?*, If I buy them most of the time they are going to be conected to a Sound Blaster ZxR, the use is going to be music, videos and games.

My music is usualy is metal, goth, clasic and electronic, epic (Two steps from hell, etc), I know this sound pretty general. 

Previously I had an B&W P7, they sound amazing, they had a good isolation from the exterior without been active, love them, but they broke up, it was my bad.

With the P7 I have this EQ configuration:

31: 11
62: 12
125: 8
250: 2
500: 1
1K: 1
2K: 5
4K: 9
8K: 11
16: 10

I know sound is very subjective, for many of you my EQ has too much bass and treble, but with the P7 it don't sound like that.

So help me decide, HD660S or get another P7.


----------



## Bradwell

what are the best headphones for sound quality ; listening to music, that also have a microphone built in?


----------



## pez

EddWar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question, *how good or bad are the Sennheiser HD660S?*, If I buy them most of the time they are going to be conected to a Sound Blaster ZxR, the use is going to be music, videos and games.
> 
> My music is usualy is metal, goth, clasic and electronic, epic (Two steps from hell, etc), I know this sound pretty general.
> 
> Previously I had an B&W P7, they sound amazing, they had a good isolation from the exterior without been active, love them, but they broke up, it was my bad.
> 
> With the P7 I have this EQ configuration:
> 
> 31: 11
> 62: 12
> 125: 8
> 250: 2
> 500: 1
> 1K: 1
> 2K: 5
> 4K: 9
> 8K: 11
> 16: 10
> 
> I know sound is very subjective, for many of you my EQ has too much bass and treble, but with the P7 it don't sound like that.
> 
> So help me decide, HD660S or get another P7.


Your EQ tends to lean towards a bit of a V-shape, but that's fine...honestly, if you like it, that's all that matters. That being said, it seems your budget based on the two you mentioned is somewhere in the realm of $500 USD. I'm not sure how the ZxR will do with something like the HD660S even though they are a lower impedance 'phone. I've yet to hear them, either. 

I personally like the HD650 but they're not really V-shaped in the traditional sense. From what I can tell based on varying impressions, the HD660S sounds like a less 'warm' HD650. It's (HD650) a very agreeable sound and doesn't really try to overstep or impose on the music....the benefit to it is that most people can sit down with them, relax and listen to any of their music and have no qualms. This means it's usually super pleasing to listen to and usually doesn't leave you with a bad taste in your mouth. However, if you're looking for strong bass or sparkly treble, I would avoid these.

Do you have any local places to listen to headphones or a way to provide us with some sites of what your options are (if you're not in the US)?



Bradwell said:


> what are the best headphones for sound quality ; listening to music, that also have a microphone built in?


It depends what type of sound quality you're looking for. Is this for music and gaming? What's your price point? Where are you shopping for said headsets? What do you listen to? Do you prefer bassy sound, flat sound or...?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Bradwell said:


> what are the best headphones for sound quality ; listening to music, that also have a microphone built in?


Audeze Mobius
Beyerdynamic MMX300
Sennheiser Zero and One
Sennheiser GSP600 and GSP500
ATH-ADG1X and ATH-AG1X

Everything else is one big blur of mediocreness in the headset market.


----------



## JackCY

Bradwell said:


> what are the best headphones for sound quality ; listening to music, that also have a microphone built in?


None. Get a separate mic and either attach it to the headphone or put it on your table or other stand. Why would you want a headset is beyond me a cheap Logitech table microphone works very well for most needs and doesn't add weight to your head or pickup every breath or other noise you make.



EddWar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Quick question, *how good or bad are the Sennheiser HD660S?*, If I buy them most of the time they are going to be conected to a Sound Blaster ZxR, the use is going to be music, videos and games.
> 
> My music is usualy is metal, goth, clasic and electronic, epic (Two steps from hell, etc), I know this sound pretty general.
> 
> Previously I had an B&W P7, they sound amazing, they had a good isolation from the exterior without been active, love them, but they broke up, it was my bad.
> 
> With the P7 I have this EQ configuration:
> 
> 31: 11
> 62: 12
> 125: 8
> 250: 2
> 500: 1
> 1K: 1
> 2K: 5
> 4K: 9
> 8K: 11
> 16: 10
> 
> I know sound is very subjective, for many of you my EQ has too much bass and treble, but with the P7 it don't sound like that.
> 
> So help me decide, HD660S or get another P7.


Bassy headphone + V shaped EQ... why not just get Beyer Dynamics? The 1990 is up there in price where you're looking:
https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#348/2031/628

They make closed (x770) and open variants, plus older cheaper 990.


----------



## EddWar

pez said:


> Your EQ tends to lean towards a bit of a V-shape, but that's fine...honestly, if you like it, that's all that matters. That being said, it seems your budget based on the two you mentioned is somewhere in the realm of $500 USD. I'm not sure how the ZxR will do with something like the HD660S even though they are a lower impedance 'phone. I've yet to hear them, either.
> 
> I personally like the HD650 but they're not really V-shaped in the traditional sense. From what I can tell based on varying impressions, the HD660S sounds like a less 'warm' HD650. It's (HD650) a very agreeable sound and doesn't really try to overstep or impose on the music....the benefit to it is that most people can sit down with them, relax and listen to any of their music and have no qualms. This means it's usually super pleasing to listen to and usually doesn't leave you with a bad taste in your mouth. However, if you're looking for strong bass or sparkly treble, I would avoid these.
> 
> Do you have any local places to listen to headphones or a way to provide us with some sites of what your options are (if you're not in the US)?


Hi, sorry for the late response

Here's is my country's Amazon with the 660S: https://www.amazon.com.mx/Sennheiser-HD-660-Audiophile-Headphone/dp/B076HP574T , for more options to look and I have available, you can search in english too, is more acurate, for the prices just divide it by 20 for the price in USD.




JackCY said:


> Bassy headphone + V shaped EQ... why not just get Beyer Dynamics? The 1990 is up there in price where you're looking:
> https://www.rtings.com/headphones/1-2/graph#348/2031/628
> 
> They make closed (x770) and open variants, plus older cheaper 990.


Those graphs are very interesting.


And for both. 

So basically and for what I see in the graphs that JackCY post, the 660S has no bass? or I'm misinterpreting the graphs? because in the graphs the P7 seem that has more bass than the HD700, wich I'm also considering to get instead 660S, and for some reviews that I've read the 660S has the same drivers of the HD700, their prices are too close. :thinking:

Or with my EQ, how would the 660S would you think it will perform?

Well I like bass, not as boomy like the Beats and similars, but that it has presence, for example in videos/games, an explosion, I want to feel it but no oversaturated, even if my EQ looks like that.

Also, for curiosity and for the way both of you reacted for my EQ, a V shaped EQ is bad? :thinking: Also curious about your EQ settings just for test.


----------



## JackCY

I don't like to use any EQ (in software) at all, I don't like what effect it has on sound quality, call me paranoid I guess. Maybe an analog EQ would work for me.

V shape means you boost bass and treble at the same time. The Beyers 770/990 are like that in my experience. Most headphones have a bass roll off and will not even react to any bass boost in EQ certainly not below 50Hz almost at all. Some closed headphones and planars especially ones with very flat pads that put driver close to your ear tend to have "flat" bass and exaggerated bass.

If you must have your "bass" then really the only option from dynamics I know is Beyers.

Many of the Beats response cuve looks same/similar to B&W, I wouldn't bother with either of those personally and I have not seen audiophile shops sell them either.

At best go to a shop and listen to a few headphones you are considering.


----------



## pez

Graphs can be useful, but most times they are more misleading and not a great representation overall of a headphone. It's not that the HD660S won't have any bass, it's moreso that it has less compared to something like a Beyer DT1xxx series (and the 770 and 990 for that matter).

That being said, the Beyer line may be of interest for you, but if you are sensitive to treble, it's still been reported as a bit 'hot' or 'sparkly' on the new line as well.

Is it possible you have somewhere to audition this kinda of thing?


----------



## mike34

hi i want to buy new gaming headphones ,, i am playing games i listen music and movies

i am playing all the kind of games



for games what headphones i need open or close ??
which gaming headphones are you sugested me to buy

my budget is 500 euros

in this budget which headphones i can buy?



can you give some suggestions in this budget please??

one my friend told me to buy this STEELSERIES ARCTIS PRO + GAMEDAC 
is it good?

and another my friend sugested me one combo

sennheiser hd 598 open back : Great positional audio, good sound, very comfortable for long uses. $170 USD



https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-H...ie=UTF8&qid=1530387050&sr=1-1&keywords=hd+598



Mod mic: Awesome sounding mic, there are cheaper options but not by much. you get what you pay for. $ 50 USD



https://www.amazon.com/Antlion-Audi...1530387451&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=mod+mic&th=1



FX-Audio Dac X6: Entry level DAC + AMP for headphones w/ audio out for speakers etc so you can use just the DAC $65 USD



https://www.amazon.com/FX-Audio-Opt...8&sr=1-1-spons&keywords=FX+Audio+dac+x6&psc=1


Headphones Open: 

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/3939161/AKG-K612-PRO.html?keyphrase=AKG+K612pro

----------- Top sound scene and very good sound quality - clean but a little weak bass-difficult to reinforce

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/423179/Sennheiser-HD-518.html

----------------- Cheap and with great scope to improve their sound through EQ. Decent bass. Easy to reinforce.

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/9926057/Sennheiser-HD-559.html

-------- Same sequence as previous ones. Easy to reinforce. Very good sound quality other than bass.

Headphones:

https://www.skroutz.gr/s/4207515/BeyerDynamic-DT-990-Pro.html

------------ Very good bass and performance in general. Somewhat difficult to reinforce.

For the above headphones, Sonarworks has sound enhancement filters, except HD559, for the time being. Already I can filter for DT 990pro and AKG K612pro. If you want to go to the more expensive sennheiser that is the HD598, I also have filters for them.

https://www.sonarworks.com/truefi/headphones


so what is the best thing to buy??
as i told you i want the headphones for game music and movies

for games the headphone must be close or open??

can  you tell me the difference and which is the best??
look in ttps://www.head-fi.org it has alot of headseats 

B: $150-$300

AKG K612 Pro
AKG K701 (K702)
AKG Q701
Astro A40 (*headset*)
Astro A50 (*wireless headset*)
Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro Plus / Custom Game (headset variant)
Beyerdynamic DT770 (Pro 80 ohm)
Beyerdynamic DT880 (Premium)
Beyerdynamic DT990 (Premium)
Beyerdynamic MMX300 2nd Gen (*headset*)
Beyerdynamic T51i
Monster DNA On Ear
Monster DNA Pro
Philips Fidelio X1
Philips Fidelio X2
Sennheiser GAME ONE (*headset*)
Sennheiser HD598
Sennheiser PC360 (*headset*)
Skullcandy PLYR 1 (*wireless headset*)
Sony MA900
Tritton AX Pro (true 5.1 *headset*)
Yuin G1A

A: $300+
AKG K702 65th Anniversary Edition
AKG K712 Pro
Audeze LCD-2
Beyerdynamic T70
Denon D7000
Fostex TH-600
HiFiMAN HE-4
HiFiMAN HE-400
Koss ESP-950
MrSpeakers Alpha Dog
MrSpeakers Ether C 1.1
MrSpeakers Mad Dog v.3.2
Sennheiser HD650
Shure SRH1540
Shure SRH1840
Stax SR-407
Ultrasone Pro 2900
Ultrasone Pro 900



so from all these which is the best??



can you tell me which headseats with prizes from 1

?I DIDNT SPAM

from b section $150-$300 which headphones you suggested me??

and from A: $300+ which headphones you suggested me??

i want to tell you that i am playing all the kind of games fps and all kind of games,, also i want the headphone and for music


----------



## Gilles3000

Yey, another spammy triple post from mike34, where he will proceed to ignore everything anyone suggests, followed by spamming the same questions over and over again until people lose their patience.

Reported.


----------



## mike34

DUDE I DIDNT SPAM I ASKED WHICH HEADPHONES ARE GOOD>?>?

AND YOU ARE TELING ME THAT I SPAM??


----------



## JackCY

If you need a recommendation about what products to check out start a thread with your question, requirements etc.

---

pez, yes graphs are graphs they only convey so much but if one heard some of the headphones it gives at least some idea of how 2 headphones differ in their response, bass-mids-treble and even certain peaks that can be found universally across multiple measurements of different units of the same headphone by different people and their measurement rigs.


----------



## EddWar

JackCY said:


> I don't like to use any EQ (in software) at all, I don't like what effect it has on sound quality, call me paranoid I guess. Maybe an analog EQ would work for me.
> 
> V shape means you boost bass and treble at the same time. The Beyers 770/990 are like that in my experience. Most headphones have a bass roll off and will not even react to any bass boost in EQ certainly not below 50Hz almost at all. Some closed headphones and planars especially ones with very flat pads that put driver close to your ear tend to have "flat" bass and exaggerated bass.
> 
> If you must have your "bass" then really the only option from dynamics I know is Beyers.
> 
> Many of the Beats response cuve looks same/similar to B&W, I wouldn't bother with either of those personally and I have not seen audiophile shops sell them either.
> 
> At best go to a shop and listen to a few headphones you are considering.





pez said:


> Graphs can be useful, but most times they are more misleading and not a great representation overall of a headphone. It's not that the HD660S won't have any bass, it's moreso that it has less compared to something like a Beyer DT1xxx series (and the 770 and 990 for that matter).
> 
> That being said, the Beyer line may be of interest for you, but if you are sensitive to treble, it's still been reported as a bit 'hot' or 'sparkly' on the new line as well.
> 
> Is it possible you have somewhere to audition this kinda of thing?



Thanks for the responses, I notice that the graphs for B&W and Beats looks similar, but the B&W still sound much better that the Beats, I've never liked the Beats.

I'm going to research about the Beyer's, specialy the DT990 Pro, I see that in Amazon has two varians 32 and 250 ohms. Did you know if they have some sound quality diferences between theses two? 

Also I found that there are a Sennheiser store but is quite far, is a trip of more that 2 hours. :winksmile I'm planning to go next weekend, hope they have a 660S for test.


----------



## Tiihokatti

EddWar said:


> Thanks for the responses, I notice that the graphs for B&W and Beats looks similar, but the B&W still sound much better that the Beats, I've never liked the Beats.
> 
> I'm going to research about the Beyer's, specialy the DT990 Pro, I see that in Amazon has two varians 32 and 250 ohms. Did you know if they have some sound quality diferences between theses two?
> 
> Also I found that there are a Sennheiser store but is quite far, is a trip of more that 2 hours. :winksmile I'm planning to go next weekend, hope they have a 660S for test.


Age old guide to the differences of the Beyer lines: [GUIDE] Sonic Differences Between DT770-DT990 Models & More
DT770/DT880/DT990 are really old headphones by design. It's not rare to see the vintage DT990 from the 80's in mint condition here in Finland. And it's generally said that the main difference between the modern and vintage models are the earpads (and external aesthetics).

Found an article about the history of Beyerdynamic headphones


----------



## NBrock

EddWar said:


> Thanks for the responses, I notice that the graphs for B&W and Beats looks similar, but the B&W still sound much better that the Beats, I've never liked the Beats.
> 
> I'm going to research about the Beyer's, specialy the DT990 Pro, I see that in Amazon has two varians 32 and 250 ohms. Did you know if they have some sound quality diferences between theses two?
> 
> Also I found that there are a Sennheiser store but is quite far, is a trip of more that 2 hours. :winksmile I'm planning to go next weekend, hope they have a 660S for test.


I have had the 990 pro black edition and moved to the 1990 pro. I really enjoy both, but they are paired with a tube amp. I could see how some might not like the bright treble, but I don't find it fatiguing. I don't find the bass over exaggerated. It hits, but it feels tight. 

I mostly listen to Metal/Hard Rock, Jazz, EDM, and Classical. With the 1990 pro I prefer the "A" ear pads for the more neutral sound rather than the "B" for more bass. 

To be fair I haven't had a lot to compare them to, only my friend's sen 600 and 650. I also got them for a great price through a friend's AV company, so that definitely played a part in my moving to the it 1990 pro vs looking into other options in the price range.

I've never really had to describe them or any audio equipment before, but I am generally very happy with my 1990 pro.


----------



## pez

Generally I've seen the 250ohm versions of the 990 recommended as they apparently take advantage of amping....but alas, no direct experience with them. I could never get a direct and general consensus on the issue myself in looking them up previously...so it's a 'take it with a grain of salt' type of thing....especially because this is audio...which is....magic .

Not sure about sale prices and the like in your country of purchase, but they regularly go for around the $150-170 price point here.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## pez

How are you liking the combo?


----------



## JackCY

EddWar said:


> Thanks for the responses, I notice that the graphs for B&W and Beats looks similar, but the B&W still sound much better that the Beats, I've never liked the Beats.
> 
> I'm going to research about the Beyer's, specialy the DT990 Pro, I see that in Amazon has two varians 32 and 250 ohms. Did you know if they have some sound quality diferences between theses two?
> 
> Also I found that there are a Sennheiser store but is quite far, is a trip of more that 2 hours. :winksmile I'm planning to go next weekend, hope they have a 660S for test.


You can find comparisons and discussion about impedance and version variances. Overall 990pro250, 770pro80 are the ones I would look at and what gets most sold and shown in shops too. 32ohm are for portables. 600ohm you better know your amp can run them well.

https://reference-audio-analyzer.pro/en/report/hp.php

Also has a decent selection of measurements, this one and rtings are the ones that have most headphones in fair detail.

For me #1 is comfort and sadly most headphones are poor in that regard. If you don't need/want deep pads then your selection is quite wide.
Also what you actually get from a retail shop will often differ from what someone else has measured on a different unit. Overall if you average multiple measurements done by various people on different units you will get a general idea of what dips, peaks and exaggerations that headphone has in general. The Beyer DT770/990 lack mid range (bass and treble shouts over it) and tend to have a 3.5kHz dip.
I would listen to 1990 but probably not buy it. The Beyers play "well" though if you can stand their V shape and lack of comfort.


----------



## coolhandluke41

pez said:


> How are you liking the combo?


This is the only pair of dynamics I actually like on R2R 11,my 650's don't pair as well as this cans ,58x is more analytical ,dynamic and have similar bass extension to my LCD-2's,mids are kinda meh but this was expected 
Was going to sell them but acquired Gustard H10 with set of Burson V6 few days ago and Jubilee's will prolly get a green light


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> This is the only pair of dynamics I actually like on R2R 11,my 650's don't pair as well as this cans ,58x is more analytical ,dynamic and have similar bass extension to my LCD-2's,mids are kinda meh but this was expected
> Was going to sell them but acquired Gustard H10 with set of Burson V6 few days ago and Jubilee's will prolly get a green light


Couple things. 

1: I know I am going to get crap for this, but if possible, I would try a different cable. Normally I am not a huge believer in after market cables, but sennheiser and even audeze for that matter is where I take exception. My general experience is that an after market cable does open up the mids a lot. Now maybe massdrop has fixed the cable issue and it might not be an issue anymore, but I will leave that to you to decide. 

2: You may also want to try the HD600s. The HD600s were a direct upgrade to the 580s where as the 650s were kind of a redesign and broke the traditional sound signature. Like I have always said, I like the HD600s more than the HD650s.


----------



## pez

coolhandluke41 said:


> This is the only pair of dynamics I actually like on R2R 11,my 650's don't pair as well as this cans ,58x is more analytical ,dynamic and have similar bass extension to my LCD-2's,mids are kinda meh but this was expected
> Was going to sell them but acquired Gustard H10 with set of Burson V6 few days ago and Jubilee's will prolly get a green light





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Couple things.
> 
> 1: I know I am going to get crap for this, but if possible, I would try a different cable. Normally I am not a huge believer in after market cables, but sennheiser and even audeze for that matter is where I take exception. My general experience is that an after market cable does open up the mids a lot. Now maybe massdrop has fixed the cable issue and it might not be an issue anymore, but I will leave that to you to decide.
> 
> 2: You may also want to try the HD600s. The HD600s were a direct upgrade to the 580s where as the 650s were kind of a redesign and broke the traditional sound signature. Like I have always said, I like the HD600s more than the HD650s.


Point numero 2 was actually what I was thinking. It sounds like the HD600 would be the perfect headphone to fill the gap of what you feel is missing on those 58x.


----------



## mike34

so noone knows if AKG K712 are very good for games music and movies??


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

mike34 said:


> so noone knows if AKG K712 are very good for games music and movies??


They are good for gaming, but a bit bass light for music and movies.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Not looking to by anything until I get my Stax set up  ,this was the last purchased I made for a while 
I'm rely liking this Jubille's (should do well for EDM or Metal )and no I won't be getting any stinkin cable's  ,I have a pair V6 Vivid's coming -should improve sound-stage and vocals ,option #3 I guess
Listening :
Long After You're Gone by Chris Jones 
Roy's toy by Jeff Beck /You Had It Coming
Wrong Side by Chris Cornell 
Nearly Forgot My Broken Heart by Chris Cornell
No Sanctuary Here feat. Chris Jones by marian Herzog,Chris Jones /Rebel 

so tasty..
Cheers


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> Not looking to by anything until I get my Stax set up  ,this was the last purchased I made for a while
> I'm rely liking this Jubille's (should do well for EDM or Metal )and no I won't be getting any stinkin cable's  ,I have a pair V6 Vivid's coming -should improve sound-stage and vocals ,option #3 I guess
> Listening :
> Long After You're Gone by Chris Jones
> Roy's toy by Jeff Beck /You Had It Coming
> Wrong Side by Chris Cornell
> Nearly Forgot My Broken Heart by Chris Cornell
> No Sanctuary Here feat. Chris Jones by marian Herzog,Chris Jones /Rebel
> 
> so tasty..
> Cheers


LOLOL fair enough


----------



## JackCY

mike34 said:


> so noone knows if AKG K712 are very good for games music and movies??


I've tried 4 of them since I got "screwed" over by 2 shops twice. I prefer K702 because it has angled deeper pads, higher tolerance (more spacing, more space between parts) Chinese mold and it squeeks/grinds less. K712 are nice if you like the traditional soundstage width that you will find on most open headphones = near non existent thanks to their shallow pads. Problem is getting a pair that sounds right to you and also doesn't squeek/grind/click in the rotation mechanism of the cups. K712 are made in EU but they never updated the mold or anything I think, they only did some changes to their Chinese one when people complained about K7xx.

If have flat ears or a fat head then shallow pads are OK and most headphones will fit you including K712.

I think K712 are perfectly fine for games music and movies if you do not want a wider soundstage and deeper pads. But it depends on a unit, some batches play differently than other.
I wrote some summaries here.

Not sure where my summaries on OCN are hidden but they are around here too.

Want more bass and play a lottery get K712, want to save money have deeper comfier pads and wider soundstage... get K702 (only got 1 and it's near perfect, didn't need to try more but there is probably a lottery as there seems to be with any headphone made nowadays from any brand). Want Q701? Get K702 and put a small open cell foam ring under the outer grill, done, got yourself a "Q701".



Tjj226 Angel said:


> They are good for gaming, but a bit bass light for music and movies.


Heh, maybe if one is used to planars etc. Or the near hurtful Beyer bass.


----------



## pez

With the T50RP in existence and easily moddable, no headphone has an excuse to have little bass . I get why one would be satisfied with the bass on the AKGs, but I get why some want more.


----------



## boredgunner

Here it is guys, the new headphone that caenlan says obliterates everything (yes including things like the Audeze LCD-4, HiFiMan HE1000 v2 and SUSVARA, Abyss Phi, Sennheiser HD 800 S, Focal Utopia) except for high end Stax:
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=16150

Gotta use these pads though because cheap headphones + cheap pads = best:
https://www.amazon.com/BRAINWAVZ-Velor-Memory-Replacements-Earpads/dp/B00MFDX4YO


----------



## pez

*sigh*

He's not banned on here anymore, so I'm not sure why he's not posting....just so we can tell him he's wrong .

I'm not sure he's heard the HE1Ks or Utopias....or most from that list...


----------



## boredgunner

pez said:


> *sigh*
> 
> He's not banned on here anymore, so I'm not sure why he's not posting....just so we can tell him he's wrong .
> 
> I'm not sure he's heard the HE1Ks or Utopias....or most from that list...


I showed him that post. He had challenged me to get one, said it would beat everything I own (said the same thing about the bass of the Monoprice 8324, and of course it sucked) so I will be ordering it for the lols.

And correct, the highest end HiFiMan he has heard is the HE-560, don't think he has any Focal experience. So he is guessing it will beat all of those.


----------



## pez

I mean, look--I'm all for someone not feeling they need a headphone in the 4-digit price bracket, but it's a silly statement for the reason alone that each of those headphones listed sound amazing to different people for different reason. 

There are people that love the Utopias, but I personally could care less for their sound signature. I'd sooner choose a HD 800 S over them, but even then, I chose a HEXv2 over those for different reasons. It's not that they are better, it's that I listened to a specifically tailored playlist and chose what sounded the best for me.

I struggle to suggest headphones blindly for reasons like that alone, and it's also why I struggle to think that one headphone is a blanket fit for any particular price range.


----------



## boredgunner

pez said:


> I mean, look--I'm all for someone not feeling they need a headphone in the 4-digit price bracket, but it's a silly statement for the reason alone that each of those headphones listed sound amazing to different people for different reason.
> 
> There are people that love the Utopias, but I personally could care less for their sound signature. I'd sooner choose a HD 800 S over them, but even then, I chose a HEXv2 over those for different reasons. It's not that they are better, it's that I listened to a specifically tailored playlist and chose what sounded the best for me.
> 
> I struggle to suggest headphones blindly for reasons like that alone, and it's also why I struggle to think that one headphone is a blanket fit for any particular price range.


Couldn't agree with you more. I would never say any headphone at any price range is "the best" but yeah especially not some $25 one. 

I have enough headphone experience to know how low fidelity $25 headphones sound even compared to good $100 ones like the HD 558/559. Some might prefer the $25 one but I know my own tastes enough to know I won't prefer it to anything I own.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> I showed him that post. He had challenged me to get one, said it would beat everything I own (said the same thing about the bass of the Monoprice 8324, and of course it sucked) so I will be ordering it for the lols.
> 
> And correct, the highest end HiFiMan he has heard is the HE-560, don't think he has any Focal experience. So he is guessing it will beat all of those.



Here is the thing about the utopias. From what I understand they use Beryllium drivers and supposedly Beryllium takes eons to break in. So even if you do try them out, you won't get a "proper" experience with them until you have played 1000 hours of music through them according to some people. 

The only reason I can believe that idea is that the Utopias sound really really weird. It sounds like your music is being played in the middle of a giant salt flat. The sound stage is so open. that it sounds unnatural. 

I will say though that if you can get past that eerie sound stage, these headphones are exceedingly detailed and accurate without being fatiguing. Its probably the best dynamic headphone I have heard. If the sound stage could calm down, I would have no issue saying that they are probably some of the best headphones made and that Beryllium is a new frontier for audio. 

A lot of people are also saying that the Clear headphones are like 95% as good as the Utopias, but sound a lot more natural. I haven't heard them yet, so IDK.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Here is the thing about the utopias. From what I understand they use Beryllium drivers and supposedly Beryllium takes eons to break in. So even if you do try them out, you won't get a "proper" experience with them until you have played 1000 hours of music through them according to some people.
> 
> The only reason I can believe that idea is that the Utopias sound really really weird. It sounds like your music is being played in the middle of a giant salt flat. The sound stage is so open. that it sounds unnatural.
> 
> I will say though that if you can get past that eerie sound stage, these headphones are exceedingly detailed and accurate without being fatiguing. Its probably the best dynamic headphone I have heard. If the sound stage could calm down, I would have no issue saying that they are probably some of the best headphones made and that Beryllium is a new frontier for audio.
> 
> A lot of people are also saying that the Clear headphones are like 95% as good as the Utopias, but sound a lot more natural. I haven't heard them yet, so IDK.


The Clear also has a reasonable enough price to be interesting unlike the Utopia.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> The Clear also has a reasonable enough price to be interesting unlike the Utopia.


Yeah. 

The prices of headphones are just freaking stupid. 

I mean think about it. There are people on the head-fi DIY section making headphones for a couple hundred bucks that they built over the course of a month with little or no education, and they sound better than the top of the line headphones made by companies with audio and electrical engineers. 

The whole audio industry IMO is upside down right now.


----------



## caenlen

I am on a loaner program for the HifiMAN Andara and Dekoni Blue and Fostex AH-4. I get to keep each one for a week and write a review, I'll post links here when my reviews are done.

I am enjoying the HD58X as well, but like every other can in that series it has no sound stage. 

Most likely will be retiring with the Andara as they said I might get a nice discount on it. If I can get $200 off of it, and it ends up blowing me away then I might do it. If its only like $50 or only mildly impresses me then I am going to pass. 

I also will be getting the Audeze Mobius in a few weeks, and just updated my laptop with Bluetooth 5.0 and Intel 9260 Wifi. So that will be cool to get to experience the Mobius on the latest Bluetooth, apparently it has a built in dac/amp of its own... and with the headtracking, could be really interesting experience.


----------



## JedixJarf

caenlen said:


> I am on a loaner program for the HifiMAN Andara and Dekoni Blue and Fostex AH-4. I get to keep each one for a week and write a review, I'll post links here when my reviews are done.
> 
> I am enjoying the HD58X as well, but like every other can in that series it has no sound stage.
> 
> Most likely will be retiring with the Andara as they said I might get a nice discount on it. If I can get $200 off of it, and it ends up blowing me away then I might do it. If its only like $50 or only mildly impresses me then I am going to pass.
> 
> I also will be getting the Audeze Mobius in a few weeks, and just updated my laptop with Bluetooth 5.0 and Intel 9260 Wifi. So that will be cool to get to experience the Mobius on the latest Bluetooth, apparently it has a built in dac/amp of its own... and with the headtracking, could be really interesting experience.


I just got my HD58X (Wanted a pair of cans at work) and I agree with you, very little soundstage, nothing like my HD 6XX's, but they do sound pretty decent.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> I am on a loaner program for the HifiMAN Andara and Dekoni Blue and Fostex AH-4. I get to keep each one for a week and write a review, I'll post links here when my reviews are done.
> 
> I am enjoying the HD58X as well, but like every other can in that series it has no sound stage.
> 
> Most likely will be retiring with the Andara as they said I might get a nice discount on it. If I can get $200 off of it, and it ends up blowing me away then I might do it. If its only like $50 or only mildly impresses me then I am going to pass.
> 
> I also will be getting the Audeze Mobius in a few weeks, and just updated my laptop with Bluetooth 5.0 and Intel 9260 Wifi. So that will be cool to get to experience the Mobius on the latest Bluetooth, apparently it has a built in dac/amp of its own... and with the headtracking, could be really interesting experience.


Ananda*

Since you generally seem to prefer one bass cannon headphone and one open sounding headphone, the Ananda should take the role of the latter as it ought to shoot down every other headphone you've owned in terms of sound stage and imaging and probably detail retrieval as well. But who knows, you might say it has a smaller sound stage and/or worse imaging than some $30 headphone.


----------



## caenlen

boredgunner said:


> Ananda*
> 
> Since you generally seem to prefer one bass cannon headphone and one open sounding headphone, the Ananda should take the role of the latter as it ought to shoot down every other headphone you've owned in terms of sound stage and imaging and probably detail retrieval as well. But who knows, you might say it has a smaller sound stage and/or worse imaging than some $30 headphone.


It might very well not be able to equal the Philips SHP9500 with Hm5 pleather or hybrid pads in imaging. As I said years ago, and the main reason it is still my main can for gaming, it has yet to be matched for imaging, I have a few games I test, one being a storm in Witcher 3, and I visualize where the thunderstorm is and see if the imaging can match its distance, height, etc from Geralts location, and nothing has done it better or immersed me more than the SHP9500's imaging. I still need to test the MP Retro's on this though. HD58X is a $150 headphone and it failed this test, shp9500 is a $50 one. only other headphone that matched it in imaging was Fidelio X2, but that one had terrible quality bass imo and sounded a little muffled overall. i hope the shp9500 come back in stock someday cause i need to buy a backup pair


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> It might very well not be able to equal the Philips SHP9500 with Hm5 pleather or hybrid pads in imaging. As I said years ago, and the main reason it is still my main can for gaming, it has yet to be matched for imaging, I have a few games I test, one being a storm in Witcher 3, and I visualize where the thunderstorm is and see if the imaging can match its distance, height, etc from Geralts location, and nothing has done it better or immersed me more than the SHP9500's imaging. I still need to test the MP Retro's on this though. HD58X is a $150 headphone and it failed this test, shp9500 is a $50 one. only other headphone that matched it in imaging was Fidelio X2, but that one had terrible quality bass imo and sounded a little muffled overall. i hope the shp9500 come back in stock someday cause i need to buy a backup pair


Sorry but no sub $100 headphone is going to have imaging anywhere near as good as something anywhere near TOTL status. That is just one area (of many) where the more expensive open backs really do blow away everything else.


----------



## mike34

as i told you i did reasearch and i wan to buy the akg 712 pro because i read in alot of reviews from Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: that these headseats are very good
#
but my question is akg712 pro very good for games and music and movies?

in games will i hear every detail in one game? example K712 in music because i am hearing music all the kind of music from rock and jazz opera greek music ,, electronic music techno trance progresive psy trance and watching movies.. how performs?? you can hear all the details which have all the kind of music??

also in games like fps rpg games,, fighthing games,, horror games in all the kind of games how performs??

i mean with k712 you can hear everything in one game??i mean all the details??
like sounds ,, water.. guns.. effects?? and all the detail which one game has?>?

so how is the 

Build Quality 
Isolation/Leakage:?
bass is it good?
the Mids and Treble are very good?
Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
Clarity? is it good?

do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?

also from https://antlionaudio.com/collections/modmic-for-gaming which to buy??



there are 4 kinds



which you suggested me to buy??


----------



## caenlen

mike34 said:


> as i told you i did reasearch and i wan to buy the akg 712 pro because i read in alot of reviews from Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: that these headseats are very good
> #
> but my question is akg712 pro very good for games and music and movies?
> 
> in games will i hear every detail in one game? example K712 in music because i am hearing music all the kind of music from rock and jazz opera greek music ,, electronic music techno trance progresive psy trance and watching movies.. how performs?? you can hear all the details which have all the kind of music??
> 
> also in games like fps rpg games,, fighthing games,, horror games in all the kind of games how performs??
> 
> i mean with k712 you can hear everything in one game??i mean all the details??
> like sounds ,, water.. guns.. effects?? and all the detail which one game has?>?
> 
> so how is the
> 
> Build Quality
> Isolation/Leakage:?
> bass is it good?
> the Mids and Treble are very good?
> Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
> Clarity? is it good?
> 
> do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?
> 
> also from https://antlionaudio.com/collections/modmic-for-gaming which to buy??
> 
> 
> 
> there are 4 kinds
> 
> 
> 
> which you suggested me to buy??



well with those akg's you are going to need an amp. I recommend you buy the b-stock vali 2 off schiits website for $99, its b-stock but it will work perfect still. 

im not answering your other questions. make a decision for yourself based on reviews you read


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mike34 said:


> as i told you i did reasearch and i wan to buy the akg 712 pro because i read in alot of reviews from Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide: that these headseats are very good
> #
> but my question is akg712 pro very good for games and music and movies?
> 
> in games will i hear every detail in one game? example K712 in music because i am hearing music all the kind of music from rock and jazz opera greek music ,, electronic music techno trance progresive psy trance and watching movies.. how performs?? you can hear all the details which have all the kind of music??
> 
> also in games like fps rpg games,, fighthing games,, horror games in all the kind of games how performs??
> 
> i mean with k712 you can hear everything in one game??i mean all the details??
> like sounds ,, water.. guns.. effects?? and all the detail which one game has?>?
> 
> so how is the
> 
> Build Quality
> Isolation/Leakage:?
> bass is it good?
> the Mids and Treble are very good?
> Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
> Clarity? is it good?
> 
> do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?
> 
> also from https://antlionaudio.com/collections/modmic-for-gaming which to buy??
> 
> 
> 
> there are 4 kinds
> 
> 
> 
> which you suggested me to buy??


To answer the first question... I used to regularly game on my AKG 712's, and never ran into any issues with first person shooters, strategy games, MMO's, or MOBA's. Details seemed to be all there, and it wasn't all that hard to listen for where my enemies were and anticipate. I wound up switching over to my Sennheiser HD 600's for two main reasons though... First, they're comfier for long term gaming sessions, and secondly, the headstrap is downright annoying as all sin on the AKG's after a while - if you don't get it just right, it digs into your scalp, or at least it did on my pair. This causes you to constantly fiddle with it to try and get things sitting just right, and I'd rather just have a pair I can set up and forget about. Music was nice on them (to my ears), but on the flipside I found that it really did feel like sound was right up against your ears, unlike other headphones which have a wider soundstage to them. Not a pro, not a con, just a difference. Some like it how the AKG's are, others prefer the Sennheisers (I sure do prefer the soundstage the HD 600's have).

As for isolation, uhm... There's a tiny bit, but they're open back, so you have to rely on brute force (aka volume) in order to tune other things out. If you want to tune things out, Bose Quiet Comfort 35 II's do an AMAZING job of isolating noise, but they're a totally different type of headphone.

Would I recommend the K712's for gaming? Hard to say. They're nice, they do the job, but comfort wound up being the big thing that steadily pushed me away from them.



...With your second question regarding the Antlion ModMic, just get the ModMic 5, as it includes both types of microphone in it, which makes it rather handy. Ignore the XLR unless you're wanting to add something into a broadcasting setup, at which point I suspect you already have a different solution anyways. ModMic 4 is still usable, it's just the conveniences the ModMic 5 has are handy, and it's only a few dollars more.


----------



## caenlen

You could also save some money and just buy the Massdrop ModMic, it sounds amazing. $24 free shipping and its always in stock, since its a Massdrop made item.


----------



## mike34

so how is the 

Build Quality 
Isolation/Leakage:?
bass is it good?
the Mids and Treble are very good?
Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
Clarity? is it good?

do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?

you mean thaT AKG 712 PRO ARE NOT very good IN EVERYTHING?? THIS YOU MEAN??

NOT GOOD IN GAMES NOT GOOD,, IN MUSIC?? THIS YOU MEAN?


----------



## caenlen

Have fun helping him WhiteWulfe.


----------



## mike34

look i want to buy and i want to know if these headphones are good in everything//

game section, , movie section and music section


----------



## JackCY

Headphones good in everything... I would say for games join an army etc., for movies go to a theater instead (or just leave your cave and go out, there is plenty drama and comedy out there) and for music go listen to the band live.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Headphones good in everything... I would say for games join an army etc., for movies go to a theater instead (or just leave your cave and go out, there is plenty drama and comedy out there) and for music go listen to the band live.


Sage advise, I concur.


----------



## caenlen

yawnfest 2018

in other news, my hifiman ananda's arrive in two weeks. oh sweet mama.


----------



## mike34

so noone from you doesnt have the akg 712 pro?? for to tell me if they are good in gaming music and movies>??


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Who is the components section moderator?



mike34 said:


> so noone from you doesnt have the akg 712 pro?? for to tell me if they are good in gaming music and movies>??


The K712 pro is good for games, but not good for music or movies because it lacks bass.


----------



## boredgunner

As Tjj had said earlier, if you want the least compromise for a reasonable price then you will need to go with the HiFiMan Sundara. At least it is not difficult to drive.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

caenlen said:


> Have fun helping him WhiteWulfe.


Wanted to. Let's just say he's on ignore now because of how many PMs were sent, most of it being the exact same content almost word for word 

...Gotta love that, come back to a forum you haven't really visited for a while, genuinely think you're being helpful to someone who seems to have a genuine problem/question, and oh hey, it's someone who just wants an echo chamber.


In other news, how've you been Caelen? Also, Monoprice's ModMic? No headphone mounted one pulls up when you search, so I'm curious as to which one you're referring to.


----------



## boredgunner

WhiteWulfe said:


> Wanted to. Let's just say he's on ignore now because of how many PMs were sent, most of it being the exact same content almost word for word
> 
> ...Gotta love that, come back to a forum you haven't really visited for a while, genuinely think you're being helpful to someone who seems to have a genuine problem/question, and oh hey, it's someone who just wants an echo chamber.
> 
> 
> In other news, how've you been Caelen? Also, Monoprice's ModMic? No headphone mounted one pulls up when you search, so I'm curious as to which one you're referring to.


He said Massdrop:

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-mini-mic

Everyone confuses the two with good reason.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

boredgunner said:


> He said Massdrop:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-mini-mic
> 
> Everyone confuses the two with good reason.


Intriguing. Thanks for the link!


----------



## caenlen

WhiteWulfe said:


> In other news, how've you been Caelen? Also, Monoprice's ModMic? No headphone mounted one pulls up when you search, so I'm curious as to which one you're referring to.



Excellent, extremely excited since I have companies letting me do loaner reviews now. Dekoni Blue next week, and HifiMAN Ananda in two weeks, then my Audeze Mobius arrives in 3-4 weeks.

TJJAngel made me an amp, DIY millet amp with 2x USAF tubes. it goes toe to toe with Lyr 3, and beats it on stock tubes, higher end tubes the Lyr 3 takes the win though. Probably going to sell everything and have TJJ make me an even better DIY amp. Cause yolo

that being said, I have taken a back seat to this hobby for a long time, only recently been starting back up.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> Excellent, extremely excited since I have companies letting me do loaner reviews now. Dekoni Blue next week, and HifiMAN Ananda in two weeks, then my Audeze Mobius arrives in 3-4 weeks.
> 
> TJJAngel made me an amp, DIY millet amp with 2x USAF tubes. it goes toe to toe with Lyr 3, and beats it on stock tubes, higher end tubes the Lyr 3 takes the win though. Probably going to sell everything and have TJJ make me an even better DIY amp. Cause yolo
> 
> that being said, I have taken a back seat to this hobby for a long time, only recently been starting back up.


Don't forget about how you now think the Schiit Fulla (original even) beats both the Lyr 3 and that Millett Hybrid...


----------



## caenlen

boredgunner said:


> Don't forget about how you now think the Schiit Fulla (original even) beats both the Lyr 3 and that Millett Hybrid...


Only with one headphone, the Lyr 3 and millet win with most other headphones. Just like I used to tell people in this thread, when you plug in Philips SHP-9500 on any other dac/amp other than Fiio K1 it won't be sounding its best, something about that pairing is just magical. I said like 2 years ago on this thread that a lot of this hobby isn't that any headphone is bad, its just about finding the right amp and dac to pair it with, such as people listneing to HD6xx on solid state amps of any kind.... noooooo... OTL only... agh they are missing out on so much.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> Only with one headphone, the Lyr 3 and millet win with most other headphones. Just like I used to tell people in this thread, when you plug in Philips SHP-9500 on any other dac/amp other than Fiio K1 it won't be sounding its best, something about that pairing is just magical. I said like 2 years ago on this thread that a lot of this hobby isn't that any headphone is bad, its just about finding the right amp and dac to pair it with, such as people listneing to HD6xx on solid state amps of any kind.... noooooo... OTL only... agh they are missing out on so much.


So not only is the Fulla better than the Fulla 2, and better than both the Millett Hybrid and Lyr 3 with Fostex T50RPs specifically (which benefits more from higher end amps than his other headphones), but the Phillips SHP-9500S is best with the FiiO K1! Better than my Chord Hugo 2 and Mjolnir Audio Pure BiPolar, better than an MSB Select DAC and Apex HiFi Audio Pinnacle 2 Ultra even. Seems legit.

Also have you ever used the HD 6XX with any OTL tube amp, and with a top tier solid state amp? I know for sure the answer to the latter is no since you have never used a top tier amp of any kind, not sure about the former though but even so you are just making that up due to your lack of experience.


----------



## pez

Looks like I came back to a firing range here. Let's calm down a bit and work on being a bit less intense in here, eh? 

Let me say a couple things. The Ananda looks to be a 'fixed' HEXv2. I.e. they changed inputs from 2.5mm to 3.5mm and fixed the headband to be a solid entity vs that semi-creak-fest of the HEXv2 headband....and all for $300 less. Hifiman can go kick rocks for the way they produce headphones. Just more reasons for me to hesitate on recommending Hifiman's headphones.

That being said, if it truly is the same sound with slight differences as the HEXv2, it's a headphone that runs so well off even portable devices that the amp/DAC that pairing an amp/DAC with it is a bit tricky. It sounds awful on a Fulla 2, sounded better on my Note8 via just headphone out, but ultimately sounded better on my Asgard 2 + Bifrost Uber....which I think is actually on high gain. While is going to sound pretty good on even crappier sources, it's ultimately going to scale with bigger and better amps.


----------



## mike34

why you dont help me ??

when i asked you if akg712 pro is good for games music and movies you didnt help me 

you dont know this headphones??

you dont have them??


for the last time i will ask youbecause i want to buy can you help ,me please??
in some questions which i have for AGK K712 Pro??

my question is akg712 pro very good for games and music and movies?

in games will i hear every detail in one game? example K712 in music because i am hearing music all the kind of music from rock and jazz opera greek music ,, electronic music techno trance progresive psy trance and watching movies.. how performs?? you can hear all the details which have all the kind of music??

also in games like fps rpg games,, fighthing games,, horror games in all the kind of games how performs??

i mean with k712 you can hear everything in one game??i mean all the details??
like sounds ,, water.. guns.. effects?? and all the detail which one game has?>?

so how is the 

Build Quality 
Isolation/Leakage:?
bass is it good?
the Mids and Treble are very good?
Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
Clarity? is it good?

do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?

is it worth to buy them yes or no??


----------



## andrews2547

mike34 said:


> why you dont help me ??
> 
> when i asked you if akg712 pro is good for games music and movies you didnt help me
> 
> you dont know this headphones??
> 
> you dont have them??
> 
> 
> for the last time i will ask youbecause i want to buy can you help ,me please??
> in some questions which i have for AGK K712 Pro??
> 
> my question is akg712 pro very good for games and music and movies?
> 
> in games will i hear every detail in one game? example K712 in music because i am hearing music all the kind of music from rock and jazz opera greek music ,, electronic music techno trance progresive psy trance and watching movies.. how performs?? you can hear all the details which have all the kind of music??
> 
> also in games like fps rpg games,, fighthing games,, horror games in all the kind of games how performs??
> 
> i mean with k712 you can hear everything in one game??i mean all the details??
> like sounds ,, water.. guns.. effects?? and all the detail which one game has?>?
> 
> so how is the
> 
> Build Quality
> Isolation/Leakage:?
> bass is it good?
> the Mids and Treble are very good?
> Soundstage: and Positioning? are very good?
> Clarity? is it good?
> 
> do you believe that are very good for games and movies and music?
> 
> is it worth to buy them yes or no??


You are getting help, you're just ignoring it. See below.



WhiteWulfe said:


> To answer the first question... I used to regularly game on my AKG 712's, and never ran into any issues with first person shooters, strategy games, MMO's, or MOBA's. Details seemed to be all there, and it wasn't all that hard to listen for where my enemies were and anticipate. I wound up switching over to my Sennheiser HD 600's for two main reasons though... First, they're comfier for long term gaming sessions, and secondly, the headstrap is downright annoying as all sin on the AKG's after a while - if you don't get it just right, it digs into your scalp, or at least it did on my pair. This causes you to constantly fiddle with it to try and get things sitting just right, and I'd rather just have a pair I can set up and forget about. Music was nice on them (to my ears), but on the flipside I found that it really did feel like sound was right up against your ears, unlike other headphones which have a wider soundstage to them. Not a pro, not a con, just a difference. Some like it how the AKG's are, others prefer the Sennheisers (I sure do prefer the soundstage the HD 600's have).
> 
> As for isolation, uhm... There's a tiny bit, but they're open back, so you have to rely on brute force (aka volume) in order to tune other things out. If you want to tune things out, Bose Quiet Comfort 35 II's do an AMAZING job of isolating noise, but they're a totally different type of headphone.
> 
> Would I recommend the K712's for gaming? Hard to say. They're nice, they do the job, but comfort wound up being the big thing that steadily pushed me away from them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...With your second question regarding the Antlion ModMic, just get the ModMic 5, as it includes both types of microphone in it, which makes it rather handy. Ignore the XLR unless you're wanting to add something into a broadcasting setup, at which point I suspect you already have a different solution anyways. ModMic 4 is still usable, it's just the conveniences the ModMic 5 has are handy, and it's only a few dollars more.





Tjj226 Angel said:


> The K712 pro is good for games, but not good for music or movies because it lacks bass.





boredgunner said:


> As Tjj had said earlier, if you want the least compromise for a reasonable price then you will need to go with the HiFiMan Sundara. At least it is not difficult to drive.


----------



## Blze001

I use EQ with my headphones to make up for the bass deficiencies in AKG headphones. Why? Because I already own the AKGs and EQ is $free.99. 

My Denons have better bass, but they aren't a big fan of my desktop amp and seem to greatly prefer my music amp.


----------



## boredgunner

Blze001 said:


> I use EQ with my headphones to make up for the bass deficiencies in AKG headphones. Why? Because I already own the AKGs and EQ is $free.99.
> 
> My Denons have better bass, but they aren't a big fan of my desktop amp and seem to greatly prefer my music amp.


Using parametric EQ, I tend to hear the added distortion when raising frequencies quite easily, so personally I avoid EQ (I still play around with it but end up never keeping it).


----------



## Blze001

boredgunner said:


> Using parametric EQ, I tend to hear the added distortion when raising frequencies quite easily, so personally I avoid EQ (I still play around with it but end up never keeping it).


I generally do EQ the opposite of how most do: I don't _add_ to the frequency I want, I _subtract_ from the frequencies I don't. Lowers the overall volume, but it seems to tweak the sound with less distortion and such.


----------



## boredgunner

Blze001 said:


> I generally do EQ the opposite of how most do: I don't _add_ to the frequency I want, I _subtract_ from the frequencies I don't. Lowers the overall volume, but it seems to tweak the sound with less distortion and such.


Oh same here. Raising frequencies via EQ was more experimental and less serious. Most of the time I am reducing frequencies.

In other news, Audeze is releasing a closed back LCD-2F.

https://www.audeze.com/products/lcd-collection/lcd2-closed-back

This is something I was really asking for earlier this year, until temporarily owning the LCD-4 and learning that their upper mid/lower treble flaws are far more serious than I can detect in a loud listening environment. So I no longer have interest and will stick to ZMF for my closed back needs personally (very similar sound but without the treble issues).


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ so LCD-2 already sound like you wearing a helmet ,closed back would be like wearing a helmet inside a tank ?,looks like a nice set for cold winter nights LOL
Thanks for the heads up


----------



## caenlen

@Farih thank you very much for the spotify playlists, I have enjoyed them for years now!  

anyone else here proud of some spotify playlists they would like to share? please post the spotify URI code here! cheers mates!


----------



## pez

This is my headphone test URI. Of the couple thousand songs I've 'starred/added' on Spotify, that list is usually one I can fall back to when I get 'bored' of listening to most of the other stuff.

spotify:userez910laylist:2laO615j1LDNw8H8cXpD22

The forum is auto-resolving the colon-p's into smilies...so....yeah.... :|


----------



## coolhandluke41

pez said:


> This is my headphone test URI. Of the couple thousand songs I've 'starred/added' on Spotify, that list is usually one I can fall back to when I get 'bored' of listening to most of the other stuff.
> 
> spotify:userez910laylist:2laO615j1LDNw8H8cXpD22
> 
> The forum is auto-resolving the colon-p's into smilies...so....yeah.... :|


Don't know how to use you URI ,..why not just link it like mine 
https://open.spotify.com/user/xbrytanx/playlist/5PAYRUX4bdIO1LGIKl6GKv?si=uzPRItl3Sr6j8LOYLp3Acg


----------



## pez

Yeah not sure why my brain cells didn't function to just do that....here we go:

https://open.spotify.com/user/pez910/playlist/2laO615j1LDNw8H8cXpD22?si=aKmzxeenTtuDbq0OC0kmZA


----------



## EddWar

Well I ended buying the HD 660S, and sound really great, in games I hear much more detail, sound's that I didn't know they were there, the P7's are great, strong and firm bass and great sound stage, but it lacks of the detail that the 660S has.

A have to adjust my EQ, I still need to add bass and the mid's and high's are flat, this hp don't need any.

31:	9
62:	11
125:	9
250:	4
500:	1
1k:	0
2k:	0
4k:	0
8k:	0
16k:	0

Thanks all for your orientation.


----------



## JackCY

WhiteWulfe said:


> Wanted to. Let's just say he's on ignore now because of how many PMs were sent, most of it being the exact same content almost word for word
> 
> ...Gotta love that, come back to a forum you haven't really visited for a while, genuinely think you're being helpful to someone who seems to have a genuine problem/question, and oh hey, it's someone who just wants an echo chamber.
> 
> 
> In other news, how've you been Caelen? Also, Monoprice's ModMic? No headphone mounted one pulls up when you search, so I'm curious as to which one you're referring to.


I think he spammed multiple people via PMs, I almost replied too then remembered isn't that the headphone thread troll... oh yeah it is.
The answer to his question is here many times even with links to descriptions and comparisons. The way his question is written is straight out trolling or flame war starting.

Plus ultimately this not the best thread to ask about headphone recommendations.

---

I don't use spotify so here you have some latest discovery while browsing around:


----------



## pez

EddWar said:


> Well I ended buying the HD 660S, and sound really great, in games I hear much more detail, sound's that I didn't know they were there, the P7's are great, strong and firm bass and great sound stage, but it lacks of the detail that the 660S has.
> 
> A have to adjust my EQ, I still need to add bass and the mid's and high's are flat, this hp don't need any.
> 
> 31:	9
> 62:	11
> 125:	9
> 250:	4
> 500:	1
> 1k:	0
> 2k:	0
> 4k:	0
> 8k:	0
> 16k:	0
> 
> Thanks all for your orientation.


Brilliant. Glad to hear you're enjoying them!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Selling my LCD-2.2 (none fazor) in like new condition if anyone is interested


----------



## JackCY

46:12 8 07
and
1:03:58 12 18

Are the best I can quickly find in this album, cleaning up my opened YT pages XD
Yes the songs and album are named after their lengths.


----------



## caenlen

@WhiteWulfe I know we are the only IEM guys here... anyways Massdrop and Hifiman teamed up together to bring a budget IEM to market.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-bolt-in-ear-monitors#specs

$10 + $2 for shipping, so $12 total for these IEM's. ships august 17th, called the HIFIMAN BOLT - i figured for $12 why not, I am looking forward to comparing them to my 4 IEM's now... well now it will be 5. lol


----------



## JackCY

Massdrop links don't work, you need to make direct links if they still can be hacked together I think they killed that undocumented feature off too though, massdrop... no idea why would anyone buy from them when you can get the same stuff elsewhere. Region limited shop with a slow webpage trying to lock people out from even viewing anything as guests so that "they can comply with not showing unsigned up people prices" oh come on, what a lame excuse.

---


----------



## Gilles3000

caenlen said:


> @WhiteWulfe I know we are the only IEM guys here... anyways Massdrop and Hifiman teamed up together to bring a budget IEM to market.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-hifiman-bolt-in-ear-monitors#specs
> 
> $10 + $2 for shipping, so $12 total for these IEM's. ships august 17th, called the HIFIMAN BOLT - i figured for $12 why not, I am looking forward to comparing them to my 4 IEM's now... well now it will be 5. lol


Promised myself I was done with Massdrop for a while, but for $16 shipped here, I might just give these a shot as well. Price is probably too low for customs to screw me again anyway.

Especially considering I lost my KZ's, my Brainwavz right driver is messed up the ones that came with my G6 are just complete garbage.


----------



## JackCY

Gilles3000 said:


> Promised myself I was done with Massdrop for a while, but for $16 shipped here, I might just give these a shot as well. Price is probably too low for customs to screw me again anyway.
> 
> Especially considering I lost my KZ's, my Brainwavz right driver is messed up the ones that came with my G6 are just complete garbage.


The limit in EU used to be around 20 EUR to avoid having to pay customs and tax, maybe it's 22 or 25 now. Usually if it's under say 30 USD it will go through without having to deal with customs and paying extra. No idea if Belgian customs or post that filters the packages is trying to be too thorough, they can have many packages so letting more slide through helps them at certain times to reduce the overload.

You can look up the limits and currency conversions used each month on your customs website.

Gone are the days when it was fine to buy up to around $200 and not have to pay tax etc.


----------



## Gilles3000

JackCY said:


> The limit in EU used to be around 20 EUR to avoid having to pay customs and tax, maybe it's 22 or 25 now. Usually if it's under say 30 USD it will go through without having to deal with customs and paying extra. No idea if Belgian customs or post that filters the packages is trying to be too thorough, they can have many packages so letting more slide through helps them at certain times to reduce the overload.
> 
> You can look up the limits and currency conversions used each month on your customs website.
> 
> Gone are the days when it was fine to buy up to around $200 and not have to pay tax etc.


Yeah, that should be about it. Although in practice, I might not have to pay taxes, but they might just slap on a bs handling fee for whatever reason.

The tax has never really bothered me, they make sense, but those random fees that are inconsistent as hell do. I got a particularly high fee once, I think it was on a Korean monitor, tried to get some information on how that fee was determined, but I just got referred a few times until the mail response died.


----------



## JackCY

Gilles3000 said:


> Yeah, that should be about it. Although in practice, I might not have to pay taxes, but they might just slap on a bs handling fee for whatever reason.
> 
> The tax has never really bothered me, they make sense, but those random fees that are inconsistent as hell do. I got a particularly high fee once, I think it was on a Korean monitor, tried to get some information on how that fee was determined, but I just got referred a few times until the mail response died.


There are 2 limits, one for VAT (22EUR?) and one for "customs" (150EUR?, but these are 2016 for my country and it kind of likes to change way too much every couple years) (yet another added % per item's category) + some shipping companies (often national post) want extra fee for "submitting" your package to customs even if you try and do it in person they still submit beforehand and want that fee bastards. DHL is usually fine, I would not order a high value item and have it go through national post, slow, risky, extra fees, screw 'em, they ought to die with the way they handle packages super inefficiently.

For monitor you're likely to get charged VAT + customs + shipping_company_fee.
For <22 EUR headphones, you're about to be charged nothing unless the shipping company doesn't believe the reported value and submits it to customs and then they want their stupid fee.


----------



## pez

After how terrible the last Massdrop Hifiman IEMs were and their less than ideal business practices as of late...I'm gonna hard pass on these.


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> After how terrible the last Massdrop Hifiman IEMs were and their less than ideal business practices as of late...I'm gonna hard pass on these.


Actually, now that you mention it. I am kind of fed up with them as a company never providing proper build quality and overall quality control on their headphones in general. Going to cancel my pledge and just keep enjoying my favorite IEM's. As my friend recently reminded me, just because it is super cheap/on-sale, doesn't mean you have to buy it, lol.

They also never reach out the community of head-fi in general like other companies seem to do, ZMF, Audeze, etc all provide and listen to feedback from the community at large. Hifiman always came across as a little corporate shady to me, and this hobby is definitely not that at all... its about community more than the gear itself from my experience.


----------



## Shardnax

caenlen said:


> Actually, now that you mention it. I am kind of fed up with them as a company never providing proper build quality and overall quality control on their headphones in general. Going to cancel my pledge and just keep enjoying my favorite IEM's. * As my friend recently reminded me, just because it is super cheap/on-sale, doesn't mean you have to buy it, lol.*
> 
> They also never reach out the community of head-fi in general like other companies seem to do, ZMF, Audeze, etc all provide and listen to feedback from the community at large. Hifiman always came across as a little corporate shady to me, and this hobby is definitely not that at all... its about community more than the gear itself from my experience.


Nor does a sale mean that a price is good. The only way I'm trying HFM gear is if it's free or dirt cheap, heard too many bad things about build quality.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My friend's 400i fell apart after 2 years of usage under excellent care. Both our TH-X00 are still going strong though!


----------



## JackCY

Let me guess, a tiny plastic rotation/swivel etc. joint broke apart. A weak point found on many modern headphones. Aka a built in weak point to limit usability and force people to buy a new product after couple of years.


----------



## pez

caenlen said:


> Actually, now that you mention it. I am kind of fed up with them as a company never providing proper build quality and overall quality control on their headphones in general. Going to cancel my pledge and just keep enjoying my favorite IEM's. As my friend recently reminded me, just because it is super cheap/on-sale, doesn't mean you have to buy it, lol.
> 
> They also never reach out the community of head-fi in general like other companies seem to do, ZMF, Audeze, etc all provide and listen to feedback from the community at large. Hifiman always came across as a little corporate shady to me, and this hobby is definitely not that at all... its about community more than the gear itself from my experience.


It's unfortunate, but until I find something to replace them with and sell them, there's not much to do. I'd replace them with something equivalent in a heartbeat. 



OC'ing Noob said:


> My friend's 400i fell apart after 2 years of usage under excellent care. Both our TH-X00 are still going strong though!


I use my TH-X00 at work, but before that at home they seen a few 3-4 foot drops onto plastic chair mats (which carpet under them) and they're still going strong. I only regret that I don't have a pair with removable cables so I can have a shorter cable for work....but that's a super livable situation for me .


----------



## vf-

JackCY said:


> Let me guess, a tiny plastic rotation/swivel etc. joint broke apart. A weak point found on many modern headphones. Aka a built in weak point to limit usability and force people to buy a new product after couple of years.


Same thing happened to my Turtle Beach. One day it popped while I was wearing them while playing on the PS3.


----------



## mtbiker033

i just got a pair of monoprice monolith 1060..I took the foam pads out, got it hooked to schiit stack (modi2u+optical+from titaniumHJD+modi2u+magni2u+monoprice1060=***


----------



## boredgunner

mtbiker033 said:


> i just got a pair of monoprice monolith 1060..I took the foam pads out, got it hooked to schiit stack (modi2u+optical+from titaniumHJD+modi2u+magni2u+monoprice1060=***


What do three asterisks mean?


----------



## coolhandluke41

They are back ,I'm thinking about getting another pair 
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/massdrop-x-sennheiser-hd-58x-jubilee-headphones


----------



## EddWar




----------



## caenlen

I just finished properly installing ZMF OVAL Cowhide earpads onto my Beryllium metal RBH HP-2 headphones, hands down my most favorite closed back.

My favorite open pair of headphones is still the same last few years, Philips SHP-9500 with Shure 1540 Alcantara earpads.

AMP/DAC: portable I use Schiit Fulla 1. home usage I use, Modi Multibit DAC + Millet amp TJJ Angel made me. it's a pretty solid setup, and the millet goes toe to toe with Lyr 3 oddly enough, even though only 1/5 the price. Schiit is highly overrated imo. For a solid state amp I use Massdrop wall wart version of the O2, medium gain build.

I'd say those two headphones are what I am retiring with, unless my Audeze Mobius arriving soon blows me away, and I doubt it will, that one is most likely getting refunded, but who knows, maybe it impresses me and that is what I retire with, time will tell.

In other news, I am still not sure why everyone loves the Sennheiser HD58x, I am glad I refunded mine, soundstage was just too tiny for me to really enjoy it. People keep saying details are great on it, but I don't know, guess I am just an expert listener of music, because my current headphones still sound better imo.


----------



## silvrr

Anyone looking for an HD6XX? I figured I would offer them here before I post over on head-fi. To keep the mods happy I won't mention price but Ill give a good discount to the members of this thread.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-hd6xx.885403/

Also selling my pi based player

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/raspberry-pi-digi-pro-case-awesome-hi-res-player.885453/


----------



## pez

The amount of detail a headphone produces is more of a perception type of thing for most people. You have to consider the price point, what other headphones they're comparing it to and various other factors that influence the decision.

I can say the HEXv2 is garbage for detail...which is generally untrue....unless I'm specifically comparing them to the HD800. This goes back to my reason for disliking people describing things as 'trash' or 'garbage' when it comes to headphones (scratch that; most things).


----------



## JackCY

EddWar said:


> https://youtu.be/enuOArEfqGo


Instrument plays, singer: QUACK QUACK QUACK like a duck, instrument plays, quack quack quack, ... 



pez said:


> The amount of detail a headphone produces is more of a perception type of thing for most people. You have to consider the price point, what other headphones they're comparing it to and various other factors that influence the decision.
> 
> I can say the HEXv2 is garbage for detail...which is generally untrue....unless I'm specifically comparing them to the HD800. This goes back to my reason for disliking people describing things as 'trash' or 'garbage' when it comes to headphones (scratch that; most things).


HD800 detail, yeah well, that's because of their loud treble. Treble peaks. No thanks. For the pricetag, hell no thanks. No idea how some people like these HPs.


----------



## pez

If I wanted a headphone for gaming that does detail and positioning and didn't care about the price, they'd be one of my top choices...but this is why I have a HD700 instead. The 'neutral' (read: uninvolving) bass and weird treble spike helps the details a lot, but there's still something to be said for the amount of details and audio positioning it *does* have.


----------



## boredgunner

I do like to call the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z garbage... holy crap how can something sound so broken? And no it wasn't broken. It's like someone deliberately tried to make every damn frequency sound completely untrue to reality.


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> The amount of detail a headphone produces is more of a perception type of thing for most people. You have to consider the price point, what other headphones they're comparing it to and various other factors that influence the decision.
> 
> I can say the HEXv2 is garbage for detail...which is generally untrue....unless I'm specifically comparing them to the HD800. This goes back to my reason for disliking people describing things as 'trash' or 'garbage' when it comes to headphones (scratch that; most things).


I am reviewing the Ananda soon for a free loaner Head-Fi review... some people say its worth the 1 grand price tag, others say female vocals are still better on the $200 HD6xx... so... eh... audio is so subjective its very annoying haha

I have never heard a headphone in this price range, so I am glad it is free for me to try it out.


----------



## pez

I'm just engineering a way a headphone to replace the HEXv2. I think I'd rather get rid of them now before they lose all value. It may be time to stick it out with the other cans in my collection.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

boredgunner said:


> I do like to call the Audio Technica ATH-W1000Z garbage... holy crap how can something sound so broken? And no it wasn't broken. It's like someone deliberately tried to make every damn frequency sound completely untrue to reality.


That's what I'd felt about the ATH-W5000! It wasn't broken, but OMG the sound was just all sorts of wrong....to my ears anyway. 

I'm stepping back from audio purchases for now, though I've been thinking about the HD820 lately. I've been distracted by, well, would you believe if I say 'watches' as of late. Looking at a Ball Fireman Victory watch and an Omega Speedmaster Black Dial Automatic, been thinking of getting either or both to add to my modest collection of watches.


----------



## JackCY

Damn is Spotify GUI oversimplified missing even basic features. Is the desktop app any better than the web mess? Sorting, navigation, missing artist details, missing albums, barely any ordering, source of their digital file unknown sometimes OK sometimes not, saving files... oh yeah DRM protected AAC... useless. Nice for finding something one doesn't have or discovering something new if one looks at new music at all considering it's rather degrading artistic quality.

Hmm, yet another skips in a song from Spotify, triple checked with my file no skips there, play it from Spotify it skips and this seems to happen not so rarely. What on earth is Spotify using as their audio source? It sure doesn't seem to be CDs certainly not accurately ripped. The thing is buffered it's not an internet connection it's Spotify's source issue.


----------



## pez

Report it to Spotify -- things don't work better if issues aren't reported to the devs. Report and offer that you even have a good source file. 

They use Ogg Vorbis last I recall....no clue on the web interface as there's a desktop app for just about every OS imaginable (for Linux, at least I can confirm Ubuntu, RHEL/CentOS and Fedora).


----------



## JackCY

Their customer service is useless at resolving issues. Already tried that with a different issue and that's why I'm even bothering to test Spotify at all since it's practically free for a month thanks to them.
I did search some GUI issues I have and it seems they are already in their suggestion system, that's about it. People add the issues and suggestions, no changes done yet.
Is the desktop app any better than the web UI? Or is the desktop app simply a proprietary web browser as most similar apps are nowadays since it's the easy way to make apps now?

I'm curious what do people like about Spotify and other streaming services? The ease of finding popular English music? Radio feature to play similar music? What's your experience finding music on Spotify that isn't of US/English or other very popular origin? To me it seems it's pushing English music mostly and what they have in their database.

The web files are AAC-LC 256kbps encrypted, stereo 44.1kHz. I did read about them using Vorbis too but maybe that was long ago. Opus would be the best choice for lossy format but AAC 256 is fine if their encoder is fine.


----------



## pez

I don't listen to non-English music, so that's really not an issue for me. Their library is pretty extensive in that aspect and they have a great library for those into EDM.


----------



## JackCY

Do you have an EDM playlist you would share?


----------



## boredgunner

HL2-4-Life said:


> That's what I'd felt about the ATH-W5000! It wasn't broken, but OMG the sound was just all sorts of wrong....to my ears anyway.
> 
> I'm stepping back from audio purchases for now, though I've been thinking about the HD820 lately. I've been distracted by, well, would you believe if I say 'watches' as of late. Looking at a Ball Fireman Victory watch and an Omega Speedmaster Black Dial Automatic, been thinking of getting either or both to add to my modest collection of watches.


Ah, an even more expensive hobby I'm guessing?

I have to give it to Audio Technica: the ATH-W1000Z made the 2nd strongest impression on me of any headphone (1st being the Stax SR-009 for completely opposing reasons). That's... something. I'm still baffled to this day. Apparently its main issue is some sort of resonance around 6k, which would describe what I heard. It basically made the entire frequency range sound... off. Like listening to some parallel universe where everything is just completely different sounding. I think all Audio Technica W series over-ears suffer from similar issues.

I only found these measurements of it on the interwebs:



















My initial plan was to try the ATH-A2000Z if I didn't like the W1000Z but I never bothered due to how ridiculous the W1000Z sounded. It's like someone played a prank on me.


----------



## JackCY

Are the closed ATH supposed to be good? As far as I know ATH makes some OK open headphones and then MSR7.
Never heard good things about the large closed ones from ATH.


----------



## pez

JackCY said:


> Do you have an EDM playlist you would share?


I don't have a EDM specific one, but my 'Songs' are probably 85% EDM, 10% Rap and 5% of whatever else. 

You could check out my headphone test link which is 99% EDM and if you like it, I can add you as a friend on Spotify and I think it'll let you see my full list of stuff.

https://open.spotify.com/user/pez910/playlist/2laO615j1LDNw8H8cXpD22?si=LRZQ2F-rRtuWBcuNx9ODOQ


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Are the closed ATH supposed to be good? As far as I know ATH makes some OK open headphones and then MSR7.
> Never heard good things about the large closed ones from ATH.


Most of my W1000Z criticism doesn't apply to the ATH-A900X, and from what I understand the A1000X, A1000Z, A2000X, and A2000Z are mostly just better versions of that.

Considering the wooden ones are the bassiest, they are all definitely too weak in the bass with really poor extension. And I think they're all probably thin sounding and bested by similarly priced alternatives.


----------



## Blze001

Just want to rant, but I wish companies would actually figure out wireless technology by now. My wire situation is infuriating, the microphone always gets tangled in the headphones, and those will both get caught in the keyboard, and I usually end up knocking over my drink because I'll pull on a cable the thing it's attached to will pull or something stupid like that.

I have a Bluetooth headset, but the limitations are ridiculous. I can either listen to my computer audio in stereo, or talk on Discord and hear everything in mono, but apparently Bluetooth doesn't support both.


----------



## Gilles3000

Blze001 said:


> Just want to rant, but I wish companies would actually figure out wireless technology by now. My wire situation is infuriating, the microphone always gets tangled in the headphones, and those will both get caught in the keyboard, and I usually end up knocking over my drink because I'll pull on a cable the thing it's attached to will pull or something stupid like that.


Just reorganize your peripherals? 

I personally keep my PC and DAC/Amp on the left of the monitor, keyboard center, mouse right. This way nothing gets stuck on the keyboard.

Not sure what your mic setup is, but I keep my modmic clipped to my headphone cable, so it doesn't tangle.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

boredgunner said:


> Most of my W1000Z criticism doesn't apply to the ATH-A900X, and from what I understand the A1000X, A1000Z, A2000X, and A2000Z are mostly just better versions of that.
> 
> Considering the wooden ones are the bassiest, they are all definitely too weak in the bass with really poor extension. And I think they're all probably thin sounding and bested by similarly priced alternatives.


From my rather shoddy memory of the W5000, it sounded thin, weak bass, crap soundstage and imaging.....just all sorts of wrong to my ears. I have the A900X LTD and it sounds just great, good bass and treble and perhaps a mildly laid back mid, but it's simply a wonderful and fun sounding can. The R70X (still have) and the AD2000 (which I had) are very good sounding open back cans. 

The guy who sold me the W5000 advised me to get a Yamamoto amplifier which, according to him, jelled well with the W5000......I didn't see the point. I couldn't believe any amp would or could improve on the W5k sound. I did ask around about the Yamamoto amp, some advised me that even if it opened up the W5k sound, it may be a one-trick horse and suited only for Audio Technica woodies. Till now, after the W5k debacle, I don't see the allure of Audio Technica woodies.....and the only 'woody' I have now is the Denon AH-D7k and I'm pleased as punch with it.


----------



## JackCY

Use a desktop mic. Wireless headphones connected to PC should play anything that comes out of the PC, if not get something sensible. Unless of course you're trying to run 1 headphone from multiple devices simultaneously, niche use case.


----------



## Blze001

Gilles3000 said:


> Just reorganize your peripherals?
> 
> I personally keep my PC and DAC/Amp on the left of the monitor, keyboard center, mouse right. This way nothing gets stuck on the keyboard.
> 
> Not sure what your mic setup is, but I keep my modmic clipped to my headphone cable, so it doesn't tangle.


I keep mine on the left too. Downside is I have a small desk and I always have stuff on it because there isn't an easy "somewhere else" to quickly set things when I'm done using them. Apartment life, yay.

The mic boom being in front of my face even when I'm not using it kinda drives me batty, and the main issue is when I detach it (mod mic) I don't have a convenient place to put it where it won't get tangled up with the headphones.



JackCY said:


> Use a desktop mic.


Sitting under the monitor? Wouldn't I sound kinda distant and be drowned out by my mechanical keyboard?


----------



## Gilles3000

Blze001 said:


> I keep mine on the left too. Downside is I have a small desk and I always have stuff on it because there isn't an easy "somewhere else" to quickly set things when I'm done using them. Apartment life, yay.
> 
> The mic boom being in front of my face even when I'm not using it kinda drives me batty, and the main issue is when I detach it (mod mic) I don't have a convenient place to put it where it won't get tangled up with the headphones.


Ah, small desks can be hard to deal with. Maybe some cable management clips/loops/organizers can help, if you haven't tried that already.

I no longer detach my ModMic for that exact reason, it just tangles like crazy if you don't use the included clips. I just keep the mic boom along my jawline (out of my fov), and bend it slightly upward when I'm using it.


----------



## pez

A desktop mic with a stand might be a solution. You could put it in front and above you and tune it so that if you don't like it close to your face, you can let it sit higher and try to tune it for minimal mechanical keyboard noise. That or PTT.


----------



## JackCY

Blze001 said:


> Sitting under the monitor? Wouldn't I sound kinda distant and be drowned out by my mechanical keyboard?


On a side, above monitor, etc. they can be directional too not omni to pick up all noise around.






There are plenty better mics to stand on a desk, you want to avoid the older ones with audio jacks as the input levels are hit and miss between devices and mics without any amp. USB or bust, unless you have a decent mic recording device and want to buy a more pro mic.

Want a headset mic, then keep it on or turn it 90 deg out of the way when not using or just point it out of way and never bother turning it around.


----------



## shilka

After waiting 4 freaking months for an Oppo UDP-203 4K Blu-Ray player i got fed up with waiting had the order canceled and got a refund minus the amount for a pair of Sennheiser HD-599
Dont know what i am going to do with the rest of the refund but maybe i should save it for new Geforce cards which are rumored to be on the way


----------



## JackCY

How do you like them?

I think they require a certain different audience/preferences.


----------



## shilka

JackCY said:


> How do you like them?
> 
> I think they require a certain different audience/preferences.


 Who where you talking to?
Please quote


----------



## JackCY

The poster above.


----------



## shilka

sory never mind wrong thread


----------



## boredgunner

Two versions of the HE1000 wasn't enough!

https://m.facebook.com/HIFIMANChinese/posts/1898370606852982

HE-6 is also returning, the HE-6se. But I no longer think the HE-6 is a good value.


----------



## Shardnax

boredgunner said:


> Two versions of the HE1000 wasn't enough!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/HIFIMANChinese/posts/1898370606852982
> 
> HE-6 is also returning, the HE-6se. But I no longer think the HE-6 is a good value.


A few more versions and I'll be able to pick up an original or v2 for a couple hundred .


----------



## boredgunner

Yeah if the v2 becomes cheap enough I may one day pick one up just for the hell of it.


----------



## pez

Just Hifiman doing Hifiman things again....


----------



## JackCY

Considering it's a Chinese company right? Is there a knock off Hifiwoman?  They do like to make a copy of a copy of a copy and have 10 shops/brands named almost the same selling the "same" stuff.


----------



## pez

Nah, they just keep the same name brand and do a RNG-based naming scheme for each model. They probably call it hifirnglulz.py.


----------



## boredgunner

Not only is this the third HE1000 in what, two years, but this one also has the "stealth magnet" design of the $6,000 Susvara (more acoustically transparent magnets in an attempt to overcome perhaps the biggest flaw in planar magnetic design). So peoples' $6,000 Susvaras may become redundant at the hands of this new HE1000se which will no doubt cost much less.

Then again I can't imagine the Susvara being more than 5% better than the HE1000 anyway, and I'm confident it is outclassed by a much less costly elite Stax setup.

- EDIT: The HE-6se might be $1,799 lol. Not confirmed in USD yet though, but I bet it's true. The original HE-6 was $999 at launch but quickly rose to $1,299 where it remained for the rest of its lifespan. To me, it's not a good value at $1,299 anymore, much less $1,799. You can get a used Stax SR-007 for around $1,100-1,300 which kills all non-electrostats, you can get a used HE1000 (v1) for $1,100-1,300 which kills all older HiFiMan models, and you can get a Focal Clear in this price range if you want something not used which should beat the HE-6.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Not only is this the third HE1000 in what, two years, but this one also has the "stealth magnet" design of the $6,000 Susvara (more acoustically transparent magnets in an attempt to overcome perhaps the biggest flaw in planar magnetic design). So peoples' $6,000 Susvaras may become redundant at the hands of this new HE1000se which will no doubt cost much less.
> 
> Then again I can't imagine the Susvara being more than 5% better than the HE1000 anyway, and I'm confident it is outclassed by a much less costly elite Stax setup.
> 
> - EDIT: The HE-6se might be $1,799 lol. Not confirmed in USD yet though, but I bet it's true. The original HE-6 was $999 at launch but quickly rose to $1,299 where it remained for the rest of its lifespan. To me, it's not a good value at $1,299 anymore, much less $1,799. You can get a used Stax SR-007 for around $1,100-1,300 which kills all non-electrostats, you can get a used HE1000 (v1) for $1,100-1,300 which kills all older HiFiMan models, and you can get a Focal Clear in this price range if you want something not used which should beat the HE-6.



I liked the old hifiman. Then they got a bit cocky, then they got a bit dubious, and now there are just being plain dumb. 

I am also still waiting for an explanation for why electeostats cost so much. It made some sense for stax because it was their only product and it was a hard sell so they hard to charge quite a bit to keep the lights on, but hifiman doesn't have that excuse and they are somehow charging more than the 009s. 

All electrostats are is some CNC milled coper and a piece of mylar in between. If you have a cnc machine at home you can make drivers for 15 bucks a pop...sooooo whats the deal?

And yes, I do know the answer to that question, but its still stupid none the less.


----------



## boredgunner

Fostex TH909 announced too:

https://www.fostex.jp/20180810/12027/

Looks like an open back TH900. The TH900 is one of the worst headphones from a respectable brand I have ever heard. I much prefer the T20/T40/T50. Stupidly V-shaped sound signature, not sure what I hate more the TH900 or ATH-W1000Z.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Fostex TH909 announced too:
> 
> https://www.fostex.jp/20180810/12027/
> 
> Looks like an open back TH900. The TH900 is one of the worst headphones from a respectable brand I have ever heard. I much prefer the T20/T40/T50. Stupidly V-shaped sound signature, not sure what I hate more the TH900 or ATH-W1000Z.


Go back and play with the TH-900s again. They are actually pretty midcentric. The real issue they have is that the treble rolls off a bit too early and prevents them from having a really wide sound stage. 

The key here is how the pads seal on your head. I originally hated the th-600s for the same reason you describe. Turns out that the pads just sealed so well that I got nothing but bass.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Go back and play with the TH-900s again. They are actually pretty midcentric. The real issue they have is that the treble rolls off a bit too early and prevents them from having a really wide sound stage.
> 
> The key here is how the pads seal on your head. I originally hated the th-600s for the same reason you describe. Turns out that the pads just sealed so well that I got nothing but bass.


I'll come across it again I'm sure. Maybe next time I'm in Audio46 I'll listen to it for kicks, but it's not exactly a tricky headphone to put on your head like say the Abyss. Maybe it needs different pads. Looks like an unflat mid range drowned by the bass in these measurements (averaged from 5 positions I believe).

https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexTH900.pdf

It also just sounded incredibly closed in. Others next to me who tried it agreed that it "sounded like you were in a closet." I'd rather listen to the ATH-M30X than that.


----------



## pez

The 909s sure are pretty...


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> The 909s sure are pretty...


Pez, as the creator of this thread, I really hope you make it to more head-fi meetups and canjams before you make your next big purchases. 

fyi, I have the Ananda arriving Monday. LOL it was free though, review unit, then I have to mail it on to the next person... I am very curious if my first 1 grand headphone impresses me. I bet I still prefer my shp9500's with alcantara earpads... LOL... oh boy. 

im going to do a blind A/B test with my dad. with his glasses offand blindfold on. the Ananda, and 9500, swap both on him for several sessions, then see which he liked best. im gonna lulz hard if its the shp9500.


----------



## pez

The last few times I looked, the closest one was in ATL....and I have no motivation to go to that place. I use moon audio to audition before buying now. The head-fi community went into the crapper long ago and I don’t like testing headphones in bad environments where you can’t accurately judge them.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> Pez, as the creator of this thread, I really hope you make it to more head-fi meetups and canjams before you make your next big purchases.
> 
> fyi, I have the Ananda arriving Monday. LOL it was free though, review unit, then I have to mail it on to the next person... I am very curious if my first 1 grand headphone impresses me. I bet I still prefer my shp9500's with alcantara earpads... LOL... oh boy.
> 
> im going to do a blind A/B test with my dad. with his glasses offand blindfold on. the Ananda, and 9500, swap both on him for several sessions, then see which he liked best. im gonna lulz hard if its the shp9500.


Canjams are so loud that even listening to closed backs isn't very meaningful there unfortunately.


----------



## Alex132

Anyone know where to get decent balanced (4 pin xlr) cables for an HD650?


Just bought the Jotunheim with the balanced DAC, and want to use the balanced output:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Alex132 said:


> Anyone know where to get decent balanced (4 pin xlr) cables for an HD650?
> 
> 
> Just bought the Jotunheim with the balanced DAC, and want to use the balanced output:


The cheapest "decent" cable I am seeing are these 

https://www.amazon.com/Sukira-Sennh...F8&qid=1534130877&sr=1-4&keywords=HD650+cable


You can also just make your own cable for cheap. They sell the cardas connectors for the hd650s for 12 bucks.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> I'll come across it again I'm sure. Maybe next time I'm in Audio46 I'll listen to it for kicks, but it's not exactly a tricky headphone to put on your head like say the Abyss. Maybe it needs different pads. Looks like an unflat mid range drowned by the bass in these measurements (averaged from 5 positions I believe).
> 
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/images/FostexTH900.pdf
> 
> It also just sounded incredibly closed in. Others next to me who tried it agreed that it "sounded like you were in a closet." I'd rather listen to the ATH-M30X than that.


The fostex pads are very bipolar. They either completely seal like ear muffs, or the barely seal at all. The only time I got a "good" listening experience with them is when I found a pair with less than 5 hours of listening time on them and the pads were still fresh. 

Its just something you should experiment with when you have a chance to hear them again. Having said that, I still can't recommend them. They are just wayyyyy too freaking expensive for what they are.


----------



## HITTI

MEE M6 from amazon for $15 with prime free 2-day shipping.


----------



## HITTI

Duplicate. omy ocn.


----------



## pez

I'm hoping the TH909 are good. I'd love for them to a be a daily driver for me. I think it might be time to break down and get ready to try and sell off some headphones anyways.


----------



## boredgunner

So the price of the HE1000se of course trickled upwards, now to $3,500.

https://www.moon-audio.com/hifiman-he1000se-planar-headphones.html

While the limited HE-6se is $1,799 for just increased comfort and slightly better body materials than the original.

Tariffs might be the reason?


----------



## koven

boredgunner said:


> So the price of the HE1000se of course trickled upwards, now to $3,500.
> 
> https://www.moon-audio.com/hifiman-he1000se-planar-headphones.html
> 
> While the limited HE-6se is $1,799 for just increased comfort and slightly better body materials than the original.
> 
> Tariffs might be the reason?


It's hifiman so I'd go w/ greed over tariffs..


----------



## Alex132

Where do you guys set your Windows sound vs amp sound? I have my Schiit Jotunheim on high gain, ~60% volume and Windows on 30% volume.


----------



## pez

Windows 100%, 30-50% for the HEXv2 and 40-60% for the HD700 on my setup. I am using optical, though.


----------



## boredgunner

Windows always at 100%, DAC on full blast if it gives you the option (which is 3v RMS for me), volume controlled by amplifier for headphones which is the best method. I'm using a Mjolnir Audio KGSSHV Carbon amp these days so volume only goes to 9:00 or 10:00 depending on the music.


----------



## rluker5

boredgunner said:


> Not only is this the third HE1000 in what, two years, but this one also has the "stealth magnet" design of the $6,000 Susvara (more acoustically transparent magnets in an attempt to overcome perhaps the biggest flaw in planar magnetic design). So peoples' $6,000 Susvaras may become redundant at the hands of this new HE1000se which will no doubt cost much less.
> 
> Then again I can't imagine the Susvara being more than 5% better than the HE1000 anyway, and I'm confident it is outclassed by a much less costly elite Stax setup.
> 
> - EDIT: The HE-6se might be $1,799 lol. Not confirmed in USD yet though, but I bet it's true. The original HE-6 was $999 at launch but quickly rose to $1,299 where it remained for the rest of its lifespan. To me, it's not a good value at $1,299 anymore, much less $1,799. You can get a used Stax SR-007 for around $1,100-1,300 which kills all non-electrostats, you can get a used HE1000 (v1) for $1,100-1,300 which kills all older HiFiMan models, and you can get a Focal Clear in this price range if you want something not used which should beat the HE-6.


Hi, is that big flaw in the planar magnetic design being able to hear the sound bouncing off of the magnets? My Hifiman HE4xx have a slight sound like they are in a cardboard box. I was hoping it was the grates protecting the magnets, but the magnets are there too.

Also I was going to comment on some terrible $30 Sharkk electrostatic hybrids that at least had some pads that fit a pair of Focal Spirit one S (and turned them from an on ear to a dimunitive over ear headphone) but I checked Amazon where I bought them and … https://www.amazon.com/SHARKK-Electrostatic-Professional-Headphones-Comfortable/dp/B017HM31G8
...now the terrible headphones cost $400! The only worse ones I have are a pair of Skullcandy Skullcrushers that might have blown out woofers, hard to tell they sound so bad.

But I digress, what was that flaw with the planar magnetic design?


----------



## boredgunner

rluker5 said:


> Hi, is that big flaw in the planar magnetic design being able to hear the sound bouncing off of the magnets? My Hifiman HE4xx have a slight sound like they are in a cardboard box. I was hoping it was the grates protecting the magnets, but the magnets are there too.
> 
> Also I was going to comment on some terrible $30 Sharkk electrostatic hybrids that at least had some pads that fit a pair of Focal Spirit one S (and turned them from an on ear to a dimunitive over ear headphone) but I checked Amazon where I bought them and … https://www.amazon.com/SHARKK-Electrostatic-Professional-Headphones-Comfortable/dp/B017HM31G8
> ...now the terrible headphones cost $400! The only worse ones I have are a pair of Skullcandy Skullcrushers that might have blown out woofers, hard to tell they sound so bad.
> 
> But I digress, what was that flaw with the planar magnetic design?


Limitation is probably a better word, and it is indeed the magnet assembly not being acoustically transparent. 

Also lol, from $30 to $400? They are beyond HiFiMan level!


----------



## rluker5

boredgunner said:


> Limitation is probably a better word, and it is indeed the magnet assembly not being acoustically transparent.
> 
> Also lol, from $30 to $400? They are beyond HiFiMan level!


Thanks for the quick reply. I got antsy before it anyways and tried something I had been thinking about at work, but with some different foam since it was all I could find on my impulse. I was thinking of just trying the Hifimans without the grate and some thin foam to protect the magnets from fingers and iron bits. All I could find that would work was the relatively hard foam from my intel 900p pcie ssd box: (pic)

The disks press in as a protective cover and I can pull them off real easy. But unexpectedly I like how they sound better in. The semiopen cleans up the sound and isn't nearly closed. It doesn't add bass like I half expected and some of the upper treble range (but not the top) seems louder, but overall it sounds noticeably cleaner. I would have replied sooner but I got all busy comparing. 

Wish I did a better job with the scissors though. And the stock disks pop right back in if I ever move the headphones from my computer.


----------



## pez

With the T50RP, increasing bass meant giving the drivers more air while not giving them *too* much as it can make the bass flabby and uncontrolled.


----------



## rluker5

pez said:


> With the T50RP, increasing bass meant giving the drivers more air while not giving them *too* much as it can make the bass flabby and uncontrolled.


 I'm ok with the bass where it is on these. It seems like their exposure of bad audio compression has been drastically reduced. 
My 598se's are pretty precise with midrange and treble and they didn't expose spotify or amazon music so badly. I looked into Focal and picked up a $70 set of Spirit One S and that sounded good in everything I plugged it into, but are closed. So I went big to the Elear and compared it to the Hifimans and the Hifimans (that exposed the 598se's mushy bass) didn't fare well at all.

I don't know if I want to find out what is wrong with the Focal Elears by hearing something better. I am very happy with my ignorance just as it is, and if I want breathy bass at a comfortable, relaxed volume, they do just fine and the Hifimans I have will never catch up. But they do have a bias towards treble that I may want sometime.

Hopefully my itch for better doesn't ruin my contentment -again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Waiting on my ZMF Eikon pads for my TH-X00. They should be here on Saturday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally got them and tested them out!


----------



## pez

rluker5 said:


> I'm ok with the bass where it is on these. It seems like their exposure of bad audio compression has been drastically reduced.
> My 598se's are pretty precise with midrange and treble and they didn't expose spotify or amazon music so badly. I looked into Focal and picked up a $70 set of Spirit One S and that sounded good in everything I plugged it into, but are closed. So I went big to the Elear and compared it to the Hifimans and the Hifimans (that exposed the 598se's mushy bass) didn't fare well at all.
> 
> I don't know if I want to find out what is wrong with the Focal Elears by hearing something better. I am very happy with my ignorance just as it is, and if I want breathy bass at a comfortable, relaxed volume, they do just fine and the Hifimans I have will never catch up. But they do have a bias towards treble that I may want sometime.
> 
> Hopefully my itch for better doesn't ruin my contentment -again.


I tried out the Focal Clears while going about my last purchase and there was just something I didn't care for about them. However, I got the impression that my music taste and their sound didn't match up. Who knows. I'd be interested to try the Elears, but the Clears didn't inspire much confidence in me for that one.



OC'ing Noob said:


> Finally got them and tested them out!


Annnnnd?


----------



## boredgunner

Elear is supposedly much more laid back, for better or worse. It is typically said to sound like an improved HD 650. I've never used either, the only Focal headphone I've listened to is the Utopia and it also didn't cut it for me.


----------



## rluker5

pez said:


> I tried out the Focal Clears while going about my last purchase and there was just something I didn't care for about them. However, I got the impression that my music taste and their sound didn't match up. Who knows. I'd be interested to try the Elears, but the Clears didn't inspire much confidence in me for that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnd?



I like the Elears because they have a clean and precise sound across the whole frequency range (as do many) and they are subdued on the treble and have a lot of low frequency bass that doesn't sound forced in the least. They sound kind of like a large speaker mixed with a headphone to me. 

When I got them, I was checking out how they sounded with different songs compared to my other headphones, playing around with settings a bit, seeing what they could do until I moved them over to another device to see if they sounded good on it, the phone was on default with a comfortable volume and I realized how good they sounded to me without changing anything. Loud or quiet. They aren't as prominently detailed in the highs as my other good headphones, but the highs are precise and only lacking relative volume. The sound is very comfortable and pleasant to me.

They kind remind me of the relatively full sound of some rummage sale Realistic Nova 40's I had when I was a teenager compared to everything else that seemed to be those screechy on ear pad things. I should really pick up a pair of those off ebay even though they will probably sound terrible to me now.

The Elears fit my tastes well. And they do sound different from the other better headphones I've listened to and I can see how many could have the opinion that their sound is frequency imbalanced. 
And sometimes I want to hear the sound of a more treble biased headphone too. And sometimes I wish they had earpads like the Clear, they look more comfortable. But they are still my favorite.

Also I must have had a mix of foolish pride and mild delight in getting a new sound for free out of my Hifimans with the foam pad covers because after giving it some time to get over I realzed they sound significantly worse with those silly pad covers on. At least they went back to normal real easy.

Edit: The Focal Elears I picked up did have an excessively creaky headband and I had to fix it by painting in a bit of hexagonal boron nitride .5micron slurry(like is sometimes used for bullets and gun barrels) in isopropyl alcohol on to the plastic contact points. You can't see it unless you look inside the band joint and then it looks chalky. But the creaking of the headband was pretty noticeable before that.
Also the audio cable was ridiculously large so I replaced that too.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Seeing you guys have so much fun is making me jelly, but I don't wanna get just any dynamic or planar mag or estat can. An opportunity has presented itself for me to acquire a rather unusual hybrid, an Enigma Acoustics Dharma D1000. I should have it sometime next week....


----------



## Streetdragon

HL2-4-Life said:


> Seeing you guys have so much fun is making me jelly, but I don't wanna get just any dynamic or planar mag or estat can. An opportunity has presented itself for me to acquire a rather unusual hybrid, an Enigma Acoustics Dharma D1000. I should have it sometime next week....


sooo more or less a two way speaker. cool stuff^^

I think i buy a used TH-x00 Purple for around 360€.. Should be a fair deal or? A Can for outdoor


----------



## HL2-4-Life

boredgunner said:


> Elear is supposedly much more laid back, for better or worse. It is typically said to sound like an improved HD 650. I've never used either, the only Focal headphone I've listened to is the Utopia and it also didn't cut it for me.


Really, I was tempted to get a Utopia for about 2200USD (comes with Moon Dragon cable thrown in), even with the imminent purchase of the Dharma D1000 next week. So, the Utopia isn't quite as good as many have made them out to be?



Streetdragon said:


> sooo more or less a two way speaker. cool stuff^^


I haven't thought of buying any new can for a while now, in fact, I was thinking of getting rid of some of my other cans (ATH-R70X, DT990, DT770, ATH-AD700X, AH-D2000, etc) and simply keeping the higher end cans. The Dharma D1000 sounds intriguing so it'd be the first can I'd be buying this year (not sure as I've not been keeping track, but it sure as heck feels like it's the first this year).


----------



## pez

The TH-X00 is heavy and it's default cable is pretty long for an outdoor headphone. Not to mention, with stock pads, it won't stay in place well if movement is involved.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Starting a new headphone amp project. 

6sn7s into a 71a. 3/4th of a watt output. I call it the mini me amp : D


----------



## boredgunner

HL2-4-Life said:


> Really, I was tempted to get a Utopia for about 2200USD (comes with Moon Dragon cable thrown in), even with the imminent purchase of the Dharma D1000 next week. So, the Utopia isn't quite as good as many have made them out to be?
> 
> I haven't thought of buying any new can for a while now, in fact, I was thinking of getting rid of some of my other cans (ATH-R70X, DT990, DT770, ATH-AD700X, AH-D2000, etc) and simply keeping the higher end cans. The Dharma D1000 sounds intriguing so it'd be the first can I'd be buying this year (not sure as I've not been keeping track, but it sure as heck feels like it's the first this year).


Utopia was treated like the 2nd coming of Jesus so yeah I would say it's not that good. It's the most transparent, and my favorite dynamic headphone I've used I think (though I'd probably prefer the ZMF Eikon to it), but imagine taking the Stax SR-009 on a KGST at best, throw a wet towel over the sub-bass to conceal it, add the usual dynamic headphone mid bass hump, remove maybe 50% of the transparency and in your face details, nerf the sound stage to mid-fi level, and you've got the Utopia. That's how I heard it every time at least. Still one of the better headphones but for the price they ask, might as well go Stax. You can get a used SR-009 in the $2,500 range, and a used current production SR-007 for $1,100 - $1,300. 

I've never used the Dharma D1000, I am curious what you think. What a strange headphone. I wouldn't have high expectations after reading the Innerfidelity review.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Starting a new headphone amp project.
> 
> 6sn7s into a 71a. 3/4th of a watt output. I call it the mini me amp : D


Keep us posted!


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Utopia was treated like the 2nd coming of Jesus so yeah I would say it's not that good. It's the most transparent, and my favorite dynamic headphone I've used I think (though I'd probably prefer the ZMF Eikon to it), but imagine taking the Stax SR-009 on a KGST at best, throw a wet towel over the sub-bass to conceal it, add the usual dynamic headphone mid bass hump, remove maybe 50% of the transparency and in your face details, nerf the sound stage to mid-fi level, and you've got the Utopia. That's how I heard it every time at least. Still one of the better headphones but for the price they ask, might as well go Stax. You can get a used SR-009 in the $2,500 range, and a used current production SR-007 for $1,100 - $1,300.
> 
> I've never used the Dharma D1000, I am curious what you think. What a strange headphone. I wouldn't have high expectations after reading the Innerfidelity review.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep us posted!


To add to that, if you have the patience to look for a well taken care of HE-60, that is actually your best bet IMO.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> To add to that, if you have the patience to look for a well taken care of HE-60, that is actually your best bet IMO.


Interesting. You think so, considering I favor the SR-009? I actually saw one earlier this year and it was pretty cheap too, might have even crept below $1k, but that's gone now.


----------



## The Pook

Ordered a FiiO E10K. Should be here Saturday. 

How long before my SHP9500s aren't good enough anymore and I get addicted to expensive audio equipment?


----------



## pez

It's all dependent on the person . From those that love the SHP9500s, I've gotten the impression that they're a decent all-rounder that's hard to move up from. Same reason I took so long to 'move up' from the HD650...and frankly, the move I made wasn't game-changing.


----------



## The Pook

They're my first open pair of headphones. I really like them but some types of music and for gaming they leave a bit to be desired in the bass department. 

Been thinking of grabbing a pair of ATH M40/M50xes but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Alex132

pez said:


> It's all dependent on the person . From those that love the SHP9500s, I've gotten the impression that they're a decent all-rounder that's hard to move up from. Same reason I took so long to 'move up' from the HD650...and frankly, the move I made wasn't game-changing.



That's where I'm stuck, I think I'm gonna keep my HD650s for general use and gaming. And then get a Stax L700 + 353X for music later on.


----------



## coolhandluke41

pez said:


> It's all dependent on the person . From those that love the SHP9500s, I've gotten the impression that they're a decent all-rounder that's hard to move up from. Same reason I took so long to 'move up' from the HD650...and frankly, the move I made wasn't game-changing.


I'm also big HD650 fan ..if you in to EDM or similar think you might like HD58x ,this are my go to can's since I got them ,pretty impressed with the speed and dynamics 
My LCD-2's getting a lot of closet time this days haha


----------



## pez

Alex132 said:


> That's where I'm stuck, I think I'm gonna keep my HD650s for general use and gaming. And then get a Stax L700 + 353X for music later on.


Yeah, I'm sure I'll find what I'm looking for someday. These type of things usually happen unexpectedly and come out of the blue, so I'm being patient about it.



coolhandluke41 said:


> I'm also big HD650 fan ..if you in to EDM or similar think you might like HD58x ,this are my go to can's since I got them ,pretty impressed with the speed and dynamics
> My LCD-2's getting a lot of closet time this days haha


Yeah, I use my HD700 and HEXv2 pretty equally. If I sit down and am doing stuff besides gaming, I'll usually grab and plug in the HEXv2 and just leave them in until I just get in a mood to plug in the HD700 again....and then the cycle repeats. 

That being said, I went back and listened to the HD650s (they're my GFs now) and definitely didn't feel that same special feeling as I did with them before. So the HEXv2 has definitely given me an upgrade, but I still feel like something is missing that isn't being filled between the T50RP, HD650, TH-X00, HD700 and HEXv2. I'll find my next 'HD650' someday, but it feels like I'm in a bit of a musical slump.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Actually, I'm thinking of getting the Audeze Mobius (just for gaming and BT usage with my handphone when I'm out an about), I'll prolly get both the Mobius and Dharma D1k sometime next week. Reason why I'm not stepping up to a STAX or HE-60 setup is simply I don't like the idea of an 'energizer' amp to power that one headphone, hence my penchant for 'regular' dynamic/planar mag cans. Another reason is due to my interest in getting a Rolex half-gold watch with 10 diamond makers that has caught my eyes....and my planned trip to Bangkok with my girlfriend next month. Making money is sure as heck hard, but spending it is a breeze....


----------



## Wishmaker

I have no major criticisms when it comes to my Focal Utopia cans. They work extremely well with my NAD Hybrid DAC and they have a similar attack to my ARIA Speakers. My ARIA speakers do sound better overall but Focal did a good job with the UTOPIA. Solid products for Focal and when it comes to this brand there is no middle ground : you either like it or hate it. 

My D2K on the other hand does not gel well with my NAD hybrid Dac. The NAD has a very aggressive push in the lower range which makes the treble on the D2K barely noticeable. While I can tweak my NAD , the D2Ks sound much better on my Yamaha amp. The Yamaha is not as rough as the NAD and this actually affects the quality in the FOCAL Utopia cans. 

When the Utopias are hooked to the Yamaha, it is the opposite to the D2k. The cans sound worse, there is no punch and the sound is similar to what these sub 300 EUR gadgets can offer. 


When I purchased my Focal Arias, I went to Paris in probably one of the biggest Audiophile stores I have seen in my life. I hooked my Arias to amps between 2000 EUR and 15000 EUR. I tried them on Cambridge Audio, Parasound Halo, NAD, Marantz, Yamaha, Denon, and many others. I also used cables from 150 eur / cable to 550 eur / cable. 

*For my taste *, the Cambridge Audio was not worth the money when linked with Focal but when linked with Dali. The Marantz was good but did not have the push I wanted, the Yamaha was okayish but lacked a bit of treble and the 2 Parasound Halo combo (2 devices) were out of my budget. These had the best sound with both Focal Aria and Focal UTOPIA. That is where I first tried the UTOPIAS. 

As I am not a millionaire, I chose the one I could fit in my budget for my audio taste.


----------



## catbuster

Could any1 recommend cheap 2.0 desktop speakers for around 100-150 eur? Dont need something special, just decent enough. Enjoying my beyerdynamic custom studios headphones, but sometimes feel like some speakers would be nice for background music.


----------



## Streetdragon

Argh i could get a used pair of th-900 for around 650€.. Must resist or just buy.... need more money


----------



## Gilles3000

catbuster said:


> Could any1 recommend cheap 2.0 desktop speakers for around 100-150 eur? Dont need something special, just decent enough. Enjoying my beyerdynamic custom studios headphones, but sometimes feel like some speakers would be nice for background music.


I got my M-Audio BX-5's for just under €150, they're decent, but I hardly ever use them over my headphones.

I'd probably get some nice used speakers and an amp if I were to buy another pair of speakers tbh.


----------



## The Pook

Grab a Kinter K2020A+ (or OG Lepai LP-2020TI with the Tripath TA2020-020) + pair of bookshelf speakers is a good option. throw in a sub and it's what I'm currently running for a speaker setup. 

I've been considering grabbing a better amp but a worthwhile upgrade that doesn't take up a ton of desk space doesn't really exist I've come to find out.


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> Ordered a FiiO E10K. Should be here Saturday.
> 
> How long before my SHP9500s aren't good enough anymore and I get addicted to expensive audio equipment?


Depends how deep is your wallet.



The Pook said:


> They're my first open pair of headphones. I really like them but some types of music and for gaming they leave a bit to be desired in the bass department.
> 
> Been thinking of grabbing a pair of ATH M40/M50xes but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Yes the never ending OMG I need more bass  Guess why there are so many poor headphones with insane exaggerated base...
I can't recommend ATH-M40/50X at all.

ATH-R70X aren't bad. Same goes for HD 600 which I would take over 650/660/800 most likely also over 700, as long as you ditch what seems to be an atrocious stock HD 600 cable+connectors for a better HD 650 cable, yeah it does make a difference surprisingly in this case but most other headphones not really if they already have a good cable and connectors.

How much bass also depends on what recording do you play, some have a lot of bass some don't, depends how they mix and master it, as such some songs are literally unlistenable on headphones with too much bass. Amp can help with feeding enough power for bass.

Some people also don't hear well on lower end, most people lose a bit of hearing with age in upper end of frequency spectrum.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Interesting. You think so, considering I favor the SR-009? I actually saw one earlier this year and it was pretty cheap too, might have even crept below $1k, but that's gone now.


I do. 

The 007 has more bass, but its just a lot of bass slam and not a lot of warm full bass. The 009s are just too bass light to enjoy various music. The HE-60 is actually a really good mix of both. Lots of warm full bass, fantastic mids, and great highs. 

They do have some issues, but they are the closest thing that comes to "perfection" for me. They are just so darn easy to listen to. The big challenge with them right now is that most pairs for sale usually have channel imbalance, and even if they don't, most people don't pack them well enough for shipping which causes channel imbalance. 

Friendscatdied had a issue with this, and one of my friends also had the same experience. 

The other ones to pick up if you have an opportunity is the stax 404-LEs. They are cheaper and also have an exceedingly natural and easy sound signature.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I do.
> 
> The 007 has more bass, but its just a lot of bass slam and not a lot of warm full bass. The 009s are just too bass light to enjoy various music. The HE-60 is actually a really good mix of both. Lots of warm full bass, fantastic mids, and great highs.
> 
> They do have some issues, but they are the closest thing that comes to "perfection" for me. They are just so darn easy to listen to. The big challenge with them right now is that most pairs for sale usually have channel imbalance, and even if they don't, most people don't pack them well enough for shipping which causes channel imbalance.
> 
> Friendscatdied had a issue with this, and one of my friends also had the same experience.
> 
> The other ones to pick up if you have an opportunity is the stax 404-LEs. They are cheaper and also have an exceedingly natural and easy sound signature.


I was able to get the SR-009 to be bass light, and the polar opposite. Pretty wild how much it varies based on the DAC, even between higher end DACs. The first step in making a bass monster SR-009 (and this is coming from someone who had an Audeze LCD-4, ZMF Ori, and ZMF Blackwood in his home throughout the year) is using a well built KGSSHV Carbon amp, though apparently a DIY-T2 can match it (but not surpass it in bass). 

It seems like the SR-009 might be bass light with any R2R DAC, and also any DAC that's just not really high end it seems like the Chord Mojo. It was bass light even with a Denafrips Venus DAC, which is beastly by R2R DAC standards in every way. No bass impact, rather one note bass lacking any noteworthy attributes. But when I use a Chord Hugo 2 as a DAC, it comes alive and slams so damned hard when called for, and has ridiculously amazing transparency and detail in the bass for a headphone, easily surpassing even the LCD-4 in bass performance to my ears (less sub-bass and slightly less slam still, but so much more transparent and detailed and three dimensional so to speak).

You also can't cheap out on analog interconnects with such a system, though I'm sure that's not a problem for you.

Tyll actually had similar impressions about SR-009 bass in his "Comparing World Class Headphones" article, which also included the SR-007Mk1. He noted that the SR-009 had a ton of bass slam and he found it far surpassed the SR-007Mk1's bass and he seemed much more impressed by its texture and detail than the LCD-3 (but still seemed to favor the LCD-3's bass). He was using a BHSE and some $10k CD player.

But yeah since HE-60's go for relatively cheap, I'll try one. If I buy it I'll be super careful, thanks for the tip. I plan to also audition a MrSpeakers VOCE in my home. Some preliminary impressions state that it's like a better SR-007.


----------



## The Pook

JackCY said:


> Depends how deep is your wallet.
> 
> Yes the never ending OMG I need more bass  Guess why there are so many poor headphones with insane exaggerated base...
> I can't recommend ATH-M40/50X at all.
> 
> ATH-R70X aren't bad. Same goes for HD 600 which I would take over 650/660/800 most likely also over 700, as long as you ditch what seems to be an atrocious stock HD 600 cable+connectors for a better HD 650 cable, yeah it does make a difference surprisingly in this case but most other headphones not really if they already have a good cable and connectors.
> 
> How much bass also depends on what recording do you play, some have a lot of bass some don't, depends how they mix and master it, as such some songs are literally unlistenable on headphones with too much bass. Amp can help with feeding enough power for bass.
> 
> Some people also don't hear well on lower end, most people lose a bit of hearing with age in upper end of frequency spectrum.


If my SHP9500s had more bass, I wouldn't even be looking for another pair of headphones  

They're really comfy - I can wear them at work for >6 hours and then put them on when I get home for another couple hours without issue. 

I've been curious about the Philips Fidelio X2 - but no one I know owns them for me to try out. Going by reviews of people who have used both the SHP9500s and the X2s they sound perfect. 

But the ATH-M50X are by far the most recommended headphones on the interwebs from the research I've been doing in the ~$200 range. People who used them mostly are all in love with them. 

I used a buddy's about a year ago through my phone and wasn't super impressed. Not sure if it was the source or the headphones that left me unimpressed...


----------



## boredgunner

The Pook said:


> If my SHP9500s had more bass, I wouldn't even be looking for another pair of headphones
> 
> They're really comfy - I can wear them at work for >8 hours and then put them on when I get home for another couple hours without issue.
> 
> I've been curious about the Philips Fidelio X2 - but no one I know owns them for me to try out. Going by reviews of people who have used both the SHP9500s and the X2s they sound perfect.
> 
> But the ATH-M50X are by far the most recommended headphones on the interwebs from the research I've been doing in the ~$200 range. People who used them mostly are all in love with them.
> 
> I used a buddy's about a year ago through my phone and wasn't super impressed. Not sure if it was the source or the headphones that left me unimpressed...


People just like the M50X because it sounds like a better version of Beats. The Fidelio X2 seems like it might be what you want.


----------



## pez

The M50x gave really good mid bass but lack in vas’s extension. That being said for an everyday headphone they’re very pleasing, but when it comes down to it, it’s missing a couple key things that you may want in your ‘main’ pair of headphones.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> I was able to get the SR-009 to be bass light, and the polar opposite. Pretty wild how much it varies based on the DAC, even between higher end DACs. The first step in making a bass monster SR-009 (and this is coming from someone who had an Audeze LCD-4, ZMF Ori, and ZMF Blackwood in his home throughout the year) is using a well built KGSSHV Carbon amp, though apparently a DIY-T2 can match it (but not surpass it in bass).
> 
> It seems like the SR-009 might be bass light with any R2R DAC, and also any DAC that's just not really high end it seems like the Chord Mojo. It was bass light even with a Denafrips Venus DAC, which is beastly by R2R DAC standards in every way. No bass impact, rather one note bass lacking any noteworthy attributes. But when I use a Chord Hugo 2 as a DAC, it comes alive and slams so damned hard when called for, and has ridiculously amazing transparency and detail in the bass for a headphone, easily surpassing even the LCD-4 in bass performance to my ears (less sub-bass and slightly less slam still, but so much more transparent and detailed and three dimensional so to speak).
> 
> You also can't cheap out on analog interconnects with such a system, though I'm sure that's not a problem for you.
> 
> Tyll actually had similar impressions about SR-009 bass in his "Comparing World Class Headphones" article, which also included the SR-007Mk1. He noted that the SR-009 had a ton of bass slam and he found it far surpassed the SR-007Mk1's bass and he seemed much more impressed by its texture and detail than the LCD-3 (but still seemed to favor the LCD-3's bass). He was using a BHSE and some $10k CD player.
> 
> But yeah since HE-60's go for relatively cheap, I'll try one. If I buy it I'll be super careful, thanks for the tip. I plan to also audition a MrSpeakers VOCE in my home. Some preliminary impressions state that it's like a better SR-007.


R2R/delta sigma/current segment/all that jazz has nothing to do with bass. 

The only thing on a dac that does affect bass is the current to voltage conversion along with the rest of the output section. Most dacs these days use opamps for their current to voltage conversion which kills the sound IMO. This is partially why I keep coming back to audionote because I know they use a resistor/transformer combination for their IV stage which is just light years beyond what an op amp can do, but I digress. 

And please do understand, its not like I think the 009s are bad. I did notice they had bass slam. But songs like Come together just had no soul to it. And while Im sure you can tweak these issues away, the HE-60 just played nicely right from the get go. The Jade headphones that pez and I heard also really impressed me, but I guess they didn't have a long production life because the company never got their act together or something like that.


----------



## Streetdragon

anyone here live in europe/germany and already bought something from massdrop?

Just wanna know if i think right:

I have to pay 19% Tax and for headphones additional 2%tax. Is that right?


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> R2R/delta sigma/current segment/all that jazz has nothing to do with bass.
> 
> The only thing on a dac that does affect bass is the current to voltage conversion along with the rest of the output section. Most dacs these days use opamps for their current to voltage conversion which kills the sound IMO. This is partially why I keep coming back to audionote because I know they use a resistor/transformer combination for their IV stage which is just light years beyond what an op amp can do, but I digress.
> 
> And please do understand, its not like I think the 009s are bad. I did notice they had bass slam. But songs like Come together just had no soul to it. And while Im sure you can tweak these issues away, the HE-60 just played nicely right from the get go. The Jade headphones that pez and I heard also really impressed me, but I guess they didn't have a long production life because the company never got their act together or something like that.


Thanks for the insight, I was aware of Audio Note's intriguing and pricier IV stage but never really thought about what it does for sound. What kind of sound differences do you think this is responsible for, besides bass?


----------



## The Pook

So my FiiO E10K came - and now I can run my SHP9500s at a decent volume for gaming! Which was the main goal. 

But the bass on/off switch does nothing - or if it does, it's insanely subtle and I notice no difference.

Defective unit? Or is it super subtle and/or I'm tone deaf? 



I've only tried it listening to some FLAC Post Malone - didn't try playing with the bass switch in games. Gonna give it a go in BF1 in a bit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Thanks for the insight, I was aware of Audio Note's intriguing and pricier IV stage but never really thought about what it does for sound. What kind of sound differences do you think this is responsible for, besides bass?


I have been trying to research that question for a while, and the bottom line is I do not know because I really don't have an apples to apples set of dacs to compare and contrast. 

I will give you my impressions and thoughts, but take what I say with an ocean of salt. 

First thing to keep in mind is this. Most dac chips (including the sokreis's dac chip....board....thing) have a built in opamp for current to voltage conversion. For the most part, if thats what you have, you can't do anything about it. 

Very few dac chips have or allow for current out which allows the designer to truly implement their own current to voltage conversion. 

So just this difference alone usually makes a huge difference. The dacs out there that have been designed around a current out dac chip usually have an advantage in almost every way shape and form over a standard dac. And that means better bass, better mids, just freakin everything. 

So out of all the various ways you can do current to voltage conversions, I think transformers in general sound better. They have a more natural sound, and the sound just seems to happen with more ease. 

My personal belief is that the fewer parts in the audio path you can have the better, and what can be simpler and more direct than a resistor and transformer? 

The problem is that there aren't enough current out dacs for me to really explore the topic in detail. This is part of the reason I am try to get some new dac projects done. Im hoping to have some stuff to experiment with.


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> If my SHP9500s had more bass, I wouldn't even be looking for another pair of headphones
> 
> They're really comfy - I can wear them at work for >6 hours and then put them on when I get home for another couple hours without issue.
> 
> I've been curious about the Philips Fidelio X2 - but no one I know owns them for me to try out. Going by reviews of people who have used both the SHP9500s and the X2s they sound perfect.
> 
> But the ATH-M50X are by far the most recommended headphones on the interwebs from the research I've been doing in the ~$200 range. People who used them mostly are all in love with them.
> 
> I used a buddy's about a year ago through my phone and wasn't super impressed. Not sure if it was the source or the headphones that left me unimpressed...


I haven't had the chance to hear Philips SHP9500 myself since they are not officially sold in EU and getting them is too much of a hassle for anyone for this lower cost headphone to bother.
They are reported to have a similar response as HD600, being called cheap man's HD600.
As far as I remember X2 are very heavy and have a bass boost. Used to cost a fortune, not anymore right now.

M50x... yeah there was a period of time on YouTube where YTbers went hype hype all over it as their "first upgrade" to more reasonable headphones.
They are not even meant for what most people use them for. Are you a singer/player in a recording studio? No? Why buy them then XD
Uncomfy very shallow, sound is not great at all to me, flimsy. I think what people wanted them for was "portables" as in closed HPs for going outside with a phone and these large but not too large M50x turn and fold and all that to not take up too much space.

For listening at home etc. nah not at all. Get open headphones instead such as R70x. But I think all ATH are with shallow pads.

Reviewers that get a product for a review from manufacturer/distributor/seller will not talk openly about the headphone reviewed. There are a few headphone reviewers that buy and sell HPs, get them loaned from people for review etc. check those.

In the end it's best to figure out what you want, find a shop that has many headphones to listen to comfortably and go spend there a few hours, then pick a couple headphones to borrow or buy and try at home.

There is crap ton of hype about certain headphones especially old ones. 7506, M50x, DT770, HD598, HD600, ... and not always deserved hype.

I would not go from SHP9500 to M50x, hell no 



boredgunner said:


> People just like the M50X because it sounds like a better version of Beats. The Fidelio X2 seems like it might be what you want.


True but then I don't even know how people come up with looking at products from Beats etc. Guess they walked into a brick and mortar electronics store and saw them all over the shelves.



Streetdragon said:


> anyone here live in europe/germany and already bought something from massdrop?
> 
> Just wanna know if i think right:
> 
> I have to pay 19% Tax and for headphones additional 2%tax. Is that right?


VAT + customs, rates are on your custom's webpage. As a general rule +1/4th to +1/3rd in price total. Buy it local, so not worth it importing from massdrop.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I have been trying to research that question for a while, and the bottom line is I do not know because I really don't have an apples to apples set of dacs to compare and contrast.
> 
> I will give you my impressions and thoughts, but take what I say with an ocean of salt.
> 
> First thing to keep in mind is this. Most dac chips (including the sokreis's dac chip....board....thing) have a built in opamp for current to voltage conversion. For the most part, if thats what you have, you can't do anything about it.
> 
> Very few dac chips have or allow for current out which allows the designer to truly implement their own current to voltage conversion.
> 
> So just this difference alone usually makes a huge difference. The dacs out there that have been designed around a current out dac chip usually have an advantage in almost every way shape and form over a standard dac. And that means better bass, better mids, just freakin everything.
> 
> So out of all the various ways you can do current to voltage conversions, I think transformers in general sound better. They have a more natural sound, and the sound just seems to happen with more ease.
> 
> My personal belief is that the fewer parts in the audio path you can have the better, and what can be simpler and more direct than a resistor and transformer?
> 
> The problem is that there aren't enough current out dacs for me to really explore the topic in detail. This is part of the reason I am try to get some new dac projects done. Im hoping to have some stuff to experiment with.


Do you know of any other DACs off the top of your head with current out? I'm guessing nobody but Chord knows if the Chord DACs have it or not, but based on their size I'd guess they use an opamp.


----------



## pez

Once AT realized people wanted to consider them over beats, they started making the different colors to appeal to those looking for aesthetics. It has a great midbass slam for those that listen to a lot of pop or more 'mainstream' music where midbass is king and everything else comes last. They have a nasty cutoff in the low-end that makes them literally fall flat in some tracks.

They're a very solid can and they used to dip into the $100 price range quite a bit. For $100, I highly recommend them...for $150....eh...not so much. I'd recommend the T50RP over them any day. There's so much value to the T50RP that you can still eek out of them post-purchase. That being said, mods increase the overall cost of the headphone. I haven't looked in a while, but there was a time where you could get the T50RP with a $50 rebate. Not sure I've seen that one pop up in a while.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Do you know of any other DACs off the top of your head with current out? I'm guessing nobody but Chord knows if the Chord DACs have it or not, but based on their size I'd guess they use an opamp.


I mean I know of several, but they all cost $$$$$. The only ones that are reasonably affordable are audionote and a few dacs from wavelength audio. 

And no, chord is off in their own special category.


----------



## The Pook

I ordered some "Monoprice Modern Retros" since the guy that recommended me my Philips SHP9500s spoke so highly of them and they were only $21 on sale. I'm not expecting much - but from some more digging apparently with some better pads they're another hidden gem? Anyone have any experience with them? 






And the pads are just for comfort and not sound quality ... right? Meaning if it sounds terrible without better pads it's not going to sound any better with them?


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> I ordered some "Monoprice Modern Retros" since the guy that recommended me my Philips SHP9500s spoke so highly of them and they were only $21 on sale. I'm not expecting much - but from some more digging apparently with some better pads they're another hidden gem? Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> And the pads are just for comfort and not sound quality ... right? Meaning if it sounds terrible without better pads it's not going to sound any better with them?


Pads play a big part:
shallow pads = narrow soundstage + louder bass compared to treble AND vice versa for deeper pads
sealing (leather like) pads vs breathable (velour) pads is another big change, haven't had the chance to test this one but more seal in general will give more bass "boost" but also reflections and heat
it can definitely tune a lot but it's not going to improve bad sound from a bad driver, not possible

As far as pure budget <100USD/EUR headphones go, this is probably a better place to check: diyah.boards.net
They discuss, try and test (measure) cheap headphones (Superlux and so on) there as well where as most other places including OCN are rather 500+ USD/EUR headphones oriented user wise.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I mean I know of several, but they all cost $$$$$. The only ones that are reasonably affordable are audionote and a few dacs from wavelength audio.
> 
> And no, chord is off in their own special category.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCYUujl1zTM


Wavelength audio offerings look interesting. Changing gears here, have you listened to the Abyss Phi / Phi CC? Price makes them automatically not worth buying in my opinion, but I'm curious what you think if you've listened to them (even though I'm fully convinced planars can never be in the same league as electrostats). 



The Pook said:


> I ordered some "Monoprice Modern Retros" since the guy that recommended me my Philips SHP9500s spoke so highly of them and they were only $21 on sale. I'm not expecting much - but from some more digging apparently with some better pads they're another hidden gem? Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99bs-ZkWug
> 
> And the pads are just for comfort and not sound quality ... right? Meaning if it sounds terrible without better pads it's not going to sound any better with them?


For the price they seem good to me. I bought one because caenlen (a member here) was saying they are the best headphones on earth except perhaps for electrostats. Obviously that wasn't the case, but they do have surprisingly deep bass extension, bass doesn't completely drown out the mids. It basically has no treble though. I tried two different pads on it, there were differences but the overall tonality was the same. I don't remember what pads though.


----------



## The Pook

JackCY said:


> Pads play a big part:
> shallow pads = narrow soundstage + louder bass compared to treble AND vice versa for deeper pads
> sealing (leather like) pads vs breathable (velour) pads is another big change, haven't had the chance to test this one but more seal in general will give more bass "boost" but also reflections and heat
> it can definitely tune a lot but it's not going to improve bad sound from a bad driver, not possible
> 
> As far as pure budget <100USD/EUR headphones go, this is probably a better place to check: diyah.boards.net
> They discuss, try and test (measure) cheap headphones (Superlux and so on) there as well where as most other places including OCN are rather 500+ USD/EUR headphones oriented user wise.


I'm not only interested in budget stuff - I wouldn't mind dropping $350 on a pair of X2HRs if I knew I'd be happy with them and wouldn't want another pair of headphones in a few weeks 

I guess that makes sense about the pads. If I cup my hands over my SHP9500s they sound like ass but magically get bass. 



boredgunner said:


> For the price they seem good to me. I bought one because caenlen (a member here) was saying they are the best headphones on earth except perhaps for electrostats. Obviously that wasn't the case, but they do have surprisingly deep bass extension, bass doesn't completely drown out the mids. It basically has no treble though. I tried two different pads on it, there were differences but the overall tonality was the same. I don't remember what pads though.


Doesn't sound super terrible for $21  

I was just going to get the these since I heard them recommended and they're relatively cheap.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Wavelength audio offerings look interesting. Changing gears here, have you listened to the Abyss Phi / Phi CC? Price makes them automatically not worth buying in my opinion, but I'm curious what you think if you've listened to them (even though I'm fully convinced planars can never be in the same league as electrostats).
> 
> 
> 
> For the price they seem good to me. I bought one because caenlen (a member here) was saying they are the best headphones on earth except perhaps for electrostats. Obviously that wasn't the case, but they do have surprisingly deep bass extension, bass doesn't completely drown out the mids. It basically has no treble though. I tried two different pads on it, there were differences but the overall tonality was the same. I don't remember what pads though.



No, but I am moving back east (thank god) and I will have way more access to audio stuff again.


----------



## Streetdragon

JackCY said:


> VAT + customs, rates are on your custom's webpage. As a general rule +1/4th to +1/3rd in price total. Buy it local, so not worth it importing from massdrop.


i wish i could buy them local...... couldnt resist... had to buy the TR-X00 Purpleheart. Maybe mod the stock cable to XLR like my sennheiser cable.
They look so good^^


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> Doesn't sound super terrible for $21
> 
> I was just going to get the these since I heard them recommended and they're relatively cheap.


Sadly that's kind of relative, to Americans yes the MD + pads look interesting but to outside US when I checked the price is doubled, yes doubled from shipping alone and that gets into 120 USD territory + tax and importing = 120 EUR and there are plenty more reputable brands headphones in this segment. Getting those Brainwavz pads is a nightmare and 60+60 for HP+pads is a lot for budget headphone. Quite similar with ships9500 too expensive to bother importing. Superlux etc. would have to start selling them, they at least have reasonable distribution to market. Monoprice is terrible and very local.

There can occasionally certainly be found a good value in cheap headphones.


----------



## Blze001

Tjj226 Angel said:


> No, but I am moving back east (thank god) and I will have way more access to audio stuff again.


We even have smoke-free air over here, which is nice.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Does Emerald Green TH900 sounds the same as the flagship red ? ..


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> No, but I am moving back east (thank god) and I will have way more access to audio stuff again.


Yeah I sure love the options I have on the east coast for high end audio.

Also circling back to DACs, interestingly enough the topic you were discussing just came up in a Chord DAVE thread at Head-Fi and Rob Watts spoke on the subject. Here is what was said. First, a user said this below:



> The confusion about the ‘amplification’ in Rob’s designs is that it is a single output stage as opposed to 4 output stages in conventional amplification designs. It’s analogous to the line-out of conventional DACs and very transparent. There is a lot of design that goes in to this that is tied directly to the DAC and not so much a seperate part of the system as a whole. It’s not like an amplification stage was added on to a DAC stage.
> 
> Rob‘s designs must have the Current to Voltage stage, but it also combines the other amplification stages in conventional designs in to one analogue output stage and the output level is controlled digitally. This is possible because of the performance of the Pulse Array DAC. The design as a whole is tightly integrated and Rob has posted quite a bit about the challenges he has had in order to achieve such a simple output stage.



To which Rob responded:



> But just to add - why does one need an I to V converter anyway, as R2R are sometimes supplied without amplification. I too could eliminate the I to V conversion (so called voltage mode DACs) too with pulse array - and the reason I don't is distortion, as voltage mode DACs are a terrible idea as they create a lot of distortion, and some nasty HF distortion too. In experiments done decades ago with voltage mode, I was getting THD of the order of 0.03% - and that's around 10,000 times more distortion than Dave can do. And this distortion is highly audible. The reason it creates such a vast amount of distortion is the switching activity sees the OP voltage, and this in turn changes the switching delay times of the DAC switching elements, which creates distortion. And it is completely unavoidable, with all DAC types suffering from the problem.
> 
> Another problem with voltage mode is that the HF filtering is difficult to do, and so unacceptable levels of switching noise is fed to the pre or power amplifiers, which in turn creates more THD and more noise floor modulation. And of course you haven't actually replaced anything, as an amplifier to drive HP or speakers is still required. The beauty of my system is that the amplifier for drive is combined with the essential I to V that the DAC needs in one single stage, so we get the benefits of simplicity for better transparency plus ultra low distortion.


Nothing that hasn't been brought up in the past though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Yeah I sure love the options I have on the east coast for high end audio.
> 
> Also circling back to DACs, interestingly enough the topic you were discussing just came up in a Chord DAVE thread at Head-Fi and Rob Watts spoke on the subject. Here is what was said. First, a user said this below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To which Rob responded:
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing that hasn't been brought up in the past though.



I meannnnnnn he's not wrong, but everything he said is almost wayyy too general for any of it to be meaningful. 

I will say that his comments about the IV stage doesn't make a ton of sense. He must be specifically referring to opamp, or discrete forms of IV conversion. My dac literally uses a 2 cent resistor to convert voltage to current and it doesn't introduce any switching noise that wasn't already there. Sooooo idk. I must be missing something. 

What gets me about FPGAs is time delay. A dac ideally should have 0 delay. Just like wow with record players, you can have wow with a dac. We are talking very very very very small delays in time, but even pico second delay can mess with the audio in weird ways. 

Normally a dac chip has an internal switch, and just the split second delay of the switch will cause issues with the audio. However with an FPGA, you literally have a whole damn cpu in the middle of the signal path. 

that processor might be incredibly fast, but in my mind (could be completely wrong) it is still adding a sizable about of delay compared to a single electric switch. 

And then we get into oversampling and filtering, and so on and so on. 

I dunno. I might PM dave and just ask him directly what is actually going on.


----------



## Streetdragon

coolhandluke41 said:


> Does Emerald Green TH900 sounds the same as the flagship red ? ..


Should be the same. only the colour is different. Blue/Green and Red. Blue looks so nice^^


----------



## coolhandluke41

Streetdragon said:


> Should be the same. only the colour is different. Blue/Green and Red. Blue looks so nice^^


Thank you,just want to make sure since all TR-X00 line have slightly different tonality 
Cheers


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Been waiting a long time for an Enigma Acoustics Dharma D1000 to become available, so the moment one became so, I snagged it! Since it uses the same mini XLR type plugs as the Senn HD800 (which I'm a proud owner), I have the option of driving the D1000 with a 3rd party Balanced 4 pin XLR cable as well.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I meannnnnnn he's not wrong, but everything he said is almost wayyy too general for any of it to be meaningful.
> 
> I will say that his comments about the IV stage doesn't make a ton of sense. He must be specifically referring to opamp, or discrete forms of IV conversion. My dac literally uses a 2 cent resistor to convert voltage to current and it doesn't introduce any switching noise that wasn't already there. Sooooo idk. I must be missing something.
> 
> What gets me about FPGAs is time delay. A dac ideally should have 0 delay. Just like wow with record players, you can have wow with a dac. We are talking very very very very small delays in time, but even pico second delay can mess with the audio in weird ways.
> 
> Normally a dac chip has an internal switch, and just the split second delay of the switch will cause issues with the audio. However with an FPGA, you literally have a whole damn cpu in the middle of the signal path.
> 
> that processor might be incredibly fast, but in my mind (could be completely wrong) it is still adding a sizable about of delay compared to a single electric switch.
> 
> And then we get into oversampling and filtering, and so on and so on.
> 
> I dunno. I might PM dave and just ask him directly what is actually going on.


You bring up an interesting point about delay. I'd definitely suggest discussing this with Rob via PM, I think he'll actually get into a meaningful discussion with you and not resort to just "Oh this is proprietary, can't talk about that."


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> You bring up an interesting point about delay. I'd definitely suggest discussing this with Rob via PM, I think he'll actually get into a meaningful discussion with you and not resort to just "Oh this is proprietary, can't talk about that."


I might get around to it. 

I really have no interest in it though. Im certainly not going to be learning how to program an FPGA nor will I be able to afford an FPGA dac anytime soon. Too many other projects sucking up cash flow : P


----------



## JackCY

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I meannnnnnn he's not wrong, but everything he said is almost wayyy too general for any of it to be meaningful.
> 
> I will say that his comments about the IV stage doesn't make a ton of sense. He must be specifically referring to opamp, or discrete forms of IV conversion. My dac literally uses a 2 cent resistor to convert voltage to current and it doesn't introduce any switching noise that wasn't already there. Sooooo idk. I must be missing something.
> 
> What gets me about FPGAs is time delay. A dac ideally should have 0 delay. Just like wow with record players, you can have wow with a dac. We are talking very very very very small delays in time, but even pico second delay can mess with the audio in weird ways.
> 
> Normally a dac chip has an internal switch, and just the split second delay of the switch will cause issues with the audio. However with an FPGA, you literally have a whole damn cpu in the middle of the signal path.
> 
> that processor might be incredibly fast, but in my mind (could be completely wrong) it is still adding a sizable about of delay compared to a single electric switch.
> 
> And then we get into oversampling and filtering, and so on and so on.
> 
> I dunno. I might PM dave and just ask him directly what is actually going on.


I think delay from your digital device feeding the DAC is way higher than what the DAC adds. Unless you mean that the DAC adds variable delay to different "frequencies/sounds/whatever" of a single signal then sure that messes things up.


----------



## Streetdragon

Massdrop sended monday my TR-x00 Purple. 
I got them today. ***? Mostly it takes longer to send stuff inland in germany^^ Awesome^^ I like UPS now xD

To the headphones: The Wire is to long and ****. Need a costume one with XLR.
Or did someone here already a mod on the cable to XLR?

The short soundimpression was really nice. liked it. I was instantly smiling 
Nice impact. Good highes, but im missing the "speed","roundness" and comfort of my LCD-X.
The Cups are not really purple. Looks a bit like a mix from the old Purple and Ebony. Like it. Nice feeling.
The Pads are, for me, a combination of on-and over ear


I think i sell my old AKG 712Pro an HD650. Or just hold them...... nahhh need space and cash xD


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> I think delay from your digital device feeding the DAC is way higher than what the DAC adds. Unless you mean that the DAC adds variable delay to different "frequencies/sounds/whatever" of a single signal then sure that messes things up.



Delay from the source also matters, but not in the same way. Generally the idea is that the delay from your source is so close to 0 that it hardly matters. If you are seeing massive latency, then something is wrong, and if you fix it, you should see a significant improvement in your dac's performance.


----------



## JackCY

What DAC adds a lot of latency? Are there some notorious offenders? Say a 100ms between source and output or something crazy high as that?
I don't know why FPGA or custom chips should add a lot of delay, most electronics are quite fast nowadays unless they are doing way too much complex processing.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> What DAC adds a lot of latency? Are there some notorious offenders? Say a 100ms between source and output or something crazy high as that?
> I don't know why FPGA or custom chips should add a lot of delay, most electronics are quite fast nowadays unless they are doing way too much complex processing.


Oh no. There are no dacs that I know of that do anything crazy like that. We are talking much much much smaller units of time. 

Ideally a dac is going to have instantaneous response. 0.00000000 femtoseconds. Obviously this is not possible. A dac chip is more or less a series of switches. Each switch is going to have a very very very very small delay. Add those delay times up and you still have a very small delay, and while its big enough to make a difference, its usually small enough where engineers more or less forget about it. 

An FPGA is also a series of switches, but with a LOT more switches. Like maybe a few thousand more. 

The delay for each individual switch might actually be smaller, but if you add them all up, they might be an issue. 

And just so we are clear, I have no clue what the ramifications are to excessive time delay in a dac is. Most dacs usually have this issue handled. My point is that the Chord people like to talk about all the benefits of an FPGA, but never talk about the draw backs. 

If there is one universal truth I have learned about audio is there is no free lunch and certainly no perfect solution. So when I hear claims about how great something is, I am skeptical. But I DO NOT have the technical knowledge to call them out.............yet : P


----------



## The Pook

My Monoprice Retro's came in today! Pads won't come in 'til tomorrow since I grabbed those off of Amazon. 

I really like my SHP9500s and these sound nothing like them but I still like 'em. Not sure how to feel about that


----------



## caenlen

The Pook said:


> My Monoprice Retro's came in today! Pads won't come in 'til tomorrow since I grabbed those off of Amazon.
> 
> I really like my SHP9500s and these sound nothing like them but I still like 'em. Not sure how to feel about that


I own both of those headphones as well. The HM5 velour earpads are a tight fit on the Retro's but they are def the best pads for that can. I really enjoy my Retro's and shp9500. My go to gaming can is still the SHP9500 with HM5 pleathers wrapped around, no 3d adapter, paired with a cheap dac/amp which I have a few. Fulla, Fiio K1, and Dragonfly V1.2. I like all 3 with the shp9500, prob the Fiio K1 best, makes the string instruments come to life, and imaging is best with the K1.


----------



## JackCY

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Oh no. There are no dacs that I know of that do anything crazy like that. We are talking much much much smaller units of time.
> 
> Ideally a dac is going to have instantaneous response. 0.00000000 femtoseconds. Obviously this is not possible. A dac chip is more or less a series of switches. Each switch is going to have a very very very very small delay. Add those delay times up and you still have a very small delay, and while its big enough to make a difference, its usually small enough where engineers more or less forget about it.
> 
> An FPGA is also a series of switches, but with a LOT more switches. Like maybe a few thousand more.
> 
> The delay for each individual switch might actually be smaller, but if you add them all up, they might be an issue.
> 
> And just so we are clear, I have no clue what the ramifications are to excessive time delay in a dac is. Most dacs usually have this issue handled. My point is that the Chord people like to talk about all the benefits of an FPGA, but never talk about the draw backs.
> 
> If there is one universal truth I have learned about audio is there is no free lunch and certainly no perfect solution. So when I hear claims about how great something is, I am skeptical. But I DO NOT have the technical knowledge to call them out.............yet : P


Should be easy to measure if all we are talking about is input to output latency, but need an oscilloscope and a signal generator.

There is definitely more lag in modern graphics, cards, game engines, for example (longer path, more processing being done), no one talks almost about that either. In the pre shader era the path was much shorter but on slower hardware so in the end it's probably a wash in modern vs older comparison. Still as hardware gets more complex there are often more buffers and more delays everywhere, GPUs, monitors, VR (they tried to minimize these user to photo latencies mainly now with VR), ...

Analog audio died long ago.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

JackCY said:


> Should be easy to measure if all we are talking about is input to output latency, but need an oscilloscope and a signal generator.
> 
> There is definitely more lag in modern graphics, cards, game engines, for example (longer path, more processing being done), no one talks almost about that either. In the pre shader era the path was much shorter but on slower hardware so in the end it's probably a wash in modern vs older comparison. Still as hardware gets more complex there are often more buffers and more delays everywhere, GPUs, monitors, VR (they tried to minimize these user to photo latencies mainly now with VR), ...
> 
> Analog audio died long ago.


Eh. Its not THAT easy to measure. On one end you are measuring the digital signal, and on the other you are measuring analog signal. IDK how you would be able to correlate a few bits of data with the corresponding sine wave on the other side.


----------



## The Pook

caenlen said:


> I own both of those headphones as well. The HM5 velour earpads are a tight fit on the Retro's but they are def the best pads for that can. I really enjoy my Retro's and shp9500. My go to gaming can is still the SHP9500 with HM5 pleathers wrapped around, no 3d adapter, paired with a cheap dac/amp which I have a few. Fulla, Fiio K1, and Dragonfly V1.2. I like all 3 with the shp9500, prob the Fiio K1 best, makes the string instruments come to life, and imaging is best with the K1.


The SHP9500 are definitely the better gaming headphones. I can't place enemies very well with the Retros, but in games like BF1 where winning really isn't important they're a ton of fun with the bass 

I grabbed the Brainwavz XLZ XL pads. They're supposed to come today but USPS tracking doesn't say they're out for delivery


----------



## HL2-4-Life

My next headphone would be an Audeze Mobius, I want it for the BT, 3D surround sound (for movies) and surround gaming with HRTF.....now, the wait.


----------



## The Pook

The replacement pads did come today, tracking was just bork apparently. Just spent an hour fighting with them and got one side on. Was worried I bought the wrong pads because I was having so much trouble but I think I'm just an idiot....


----------



## pez

HL2-4-Life said:


> My next headphone would be an Audeze Mobius, I want it for the BT, 3D surround sound (for movies) and surround gaming with HRTF.....now, the wait.


I'm actually interested in them for the same reasons. I'd be able to use them with the consoles, too. I just would like to hear them...I wish Amazon had them for me to buy.


----------



## boredgunner

JackCY said:


> Should be easy to measure if all we are talking about is input to output latency, but need an oscilloscope and a signal generator.
> 
> There is definitely more lag in modern graphics, cards, game engines, for example (longer path, more processing being done), no one talks almost about that either. In the pre shader era the path was much shorter but on slower hardware so in the end it's probably a wash in modern vs older comparison. Still as hardware gets more complex there are often more buffers and more delays everywhere, GPUs, monitors, VR (they tried to minimize these user to photo latencies mainly now with VR), ...
> 
> Analog audio died long ago.





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Eh. Its not THAT easy to measure. On one end you are measuring the digital signal, and on the other you are measuring analog signal. IDK how you would be able to correlate a few bits of data with the corresponding sine wave on the other side.


Well, if you guys figure out the measuring and want to do it, at least it's easy/inexpensive to get a Chord DAC in your house. Can't say the same about the cost for the measuring equipment though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> Well, if you guys figure out the measuring and want to do it, at least it's easy/inexpensive to get a Chord DAC in your house. Can't say the same about the cost for the measuring equipment though.


I got bored, so I started doing a lot of research on it, and basically it turns out that FPGAs are sort of a double edged sword and that a lot of my speculation was more correct than I would have thought. 

It actually gets back to a basic principal. Dac chips are essentially asic computers, and FGPAs are a programable computer. Asics are almost always faster period end of story. 


The catch is that no dac company can design and fabricate their own dac chip. It would cost $$$$ for even a small production run of a custom dac chip which would be the ideal solution. So FPGAs are sort of a fall back. There are some trade offs, but it does allow you to have built in filters, processing, and other crazy stuff you don't find on a dac chip.


----------



## boredgunner

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I got bored, so I started doing a lot of research on it, and basically it turns out that FPGAs are sort of a double edged sword and that a lot of my speculation was more correct than I would have thought.
> 
> It actually gets back to a basic principal. Dac chips are essentially asic computers, and FGPAs are a programable computer. Asics are almost always faster period end of story.
> 
> 
> The catch is that no dac company can design and fabricate their own dac chip. It would cost $$$$ for even a small production run of a custom dac chip which would be the ideal solution. So FPGAs are sort of a fall back. There are some trade offs, but it does allow you to have built in filters, processing, and other crazy stuff you don't find on a dac chip.


And it's not a profitable enough industry for someone to make such a custom DAC from the ground up, so we'll never know what the ultimate DAC will sound like I suppose?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

boredgunner said:


> And it's not a profitable enough industry for someone to make such a custom DAC from the ground up, so we'll never know what the ultimate DAC will sound like I suppose?


Hard to say, but generally speaking its not only not profitable, its just plain outright unrealistic. Usually when you make custom parts like that you have to order a few hundred thousand of them as a minimum order. Chances are you simply won't sell that many dac units, so you are bound to basically be buying and housing a lot of unused stock. 

And then what happens if you do this large production run of a custom dac chip, but it turns out that you didn't account for something, or someone makes something better, youre flat out screwed. 

With an FPGA, it basically gives you a blank canvas to do what ever you want. The cost of an FPGA is a bit higher, but you can buy them in much smaller quantities, its very easy to play around with them and experiment, and if you discover a modification or improvement to the software controlling the dac chip, you can pass it onto your customers with a software update. 

Now what you actually asked is a bit more complex, and it depends on what "ultimate" dac really means. 

A lot of people think that oversampling the music and adding in a bunch of filters and effects gives you the best dac. This is essentially what chord is doing. The secret to chord is not the actual dac itself. Its all their filters, dsps, and all sorts of oversampling. 

I like a dac that simply has a high frequency cut off filter and literally nothing else. I don't like oversampling, I don't like weird EQs, I don't like any of that, and I have a feeling its part of the reason I don't really like chord products all that much. 

HOWEVER, you and everyone else knows I prefer the sound of old vintage stuff. The closer a dac sounds to a reel to reel recorder, the happier I am. So my ultimate dac is just a plain r2r ladder that can decode CDs. DSD might be a plus, but Im still playing around with that one.


----------



## The Pook

My Monoprice Modern Retros pretty much replaced my SHP9500s for gaming. Depending on what music I'm listening to I'll put them on instead of the SHP9500s too - but they're SOOOOOOOOO uncomfortable. Even with better pads I can only wear 'em for maybe an hour. I can wear my SHP9500s all day


----------



## vf-

HL2-4-Life said:


> My next headphone would be an Audeze Mobius, I want it for the BT, 3D surround sound (for movies) and surround gaming with HRTF.....now, the wait.





pez said:


> I'm actually interested in them for the same reasons. I'd be able to use them with the consoles, too. I just would like to hear them...I wish Amazon had them for me to buy.


Interesting. Shame about the built in mic?

10Hz to 50kHz?


----------



## boredgunner

So I am currently in possession of a Modhouse Argon Mk3 with ZMF Lambskin pads. I'll say, it lives up to the hype. It's a very dark, bassy headphone though the bass doesn't drown out the mids. The darkest T50RP variant I have heard by far, too dark for me but those who hate treble will prefer that. Strongest sub-bass boost I've heard in a long time, more than any ZMF or Audeze (and I don't prefer it). But I don't think it has any serious flaws and the quality is really damned impressive for $300. If my headphone budget was only $300 then this would be my choice (since I listen to heavier music).

- EDIT: Forgot about ZMF Classic. One of those would be my choice.

But keep in mind it has insanely long lead time. The creator is overwhelmed.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

pez said:


> Annnnnd?


Compared to the original TH-X00 Mahogany, TH-X00 with E-Mu Ebony cups and stock pads, or TH-X00 E-Mu ebony cups with Dekoni pads?


----------



## pez

OC'ing Noob said:


> Compared to the original TH-X00 Mahogany, TH-X00 with E-Mu Ebony cups and stock pads, or TH-X00 E-Mu ebony cups with Dekoni pads?


I just figured you'd give some impressions . 

I'm currently in the midst of getting rid of a couple cans and the LittleDot if I can sell them easily at work. I may take to the forums if I can't get it done that way, but I think I might honestly end up only keeping my TH-X00, T50RP and the Bose QC35 I use at work/travel. The HEXv2 may stay, but I think it's inspiring me to look into a different amp. The HEXv2 and TH-X00 both benefit the most from lower power sources (and I'm going to assume amps at this point), so I'm curious to play with some source/amp pairing with the HEX before calling it quits.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I just figured you'd give some impressions .
> 
> I'm currently in the midst of getting rid of a couple cans and the LittleDot if I can sell them easily at work. I may take to the forums if I can't get it done that way, but I think I might honestly end up only keeping my TH-X00, T50RP and the Bose QC35 I use at work/travel. The HEXv2 may stay, but I think it's inspiring me to look into a different amp. The HEXv2 and TH-X00 both benefit the most from lower power sources (and I'm going to assume amps at this point), so I'm curious to play with some source/amp pairing with the HEX before calling it quits.


Hold tight on that new amp if possible. I don't want to get your hopes up or over promise you anything, but I have some really nice parts that I am getting for dirt cheap from the bottlehead guys. 

Plus, when I get back to VA, we can figure out a meeting time/place so you can actually hear some stuff. Hopefully the wires wont break like they did last time I went down to NC lolololol.


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Hold tight on that new amp if possible. I don't want to get your hopes up or over promise you anything, but I have some really nice parts that I am getting for dirt cheap from the bottlehead guys.
> 
> Plus, when I get back to VA, we can figure out a meeting time/place so you can actually hear some stuff. Hopefully the wires wont break like they did last time I went down to NC lolololol.


Yeah I'm in no rush. Currently the only thing I'm ready to get rid of is the HD700. I can be patient .


----------



## caenlen

HL2-4-Life said:


> My next headphone would be an Audeze Mobius, I want it for the BT, 3D surround sound (for movies) and surround gaming with HRTF.....now, the wait.


I refunded my Mobius, wasn't impressed at all by them.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> I refunded my Mobius, wasn't impressed at all by them.


Yeah but you're only impressed by sub $100 headphones, save for that $150 Beryllium driver one.


----------



## Alex132

caenlen said:


> I refunded my Mobius, wasn't impressed at all by them.



Yeah but you like the Schiit Fulla (2)


----------



## boredgunner

Alex132 said:


> Yeah but you like the Schiit Fulla (2)


It's the Fulla 1 that he likes. He truly believes the Fulla 1 would outperform any other Schiit product (had this discussion with him) including the Mjolnir 2 or Ragnarok and Yggdrasil.


----------



## Alex132

boredgunner said:


> It's the Fulla 1 that he likes. He truly believes the Fulla 1 would outperform any other Schiit product (had this discussion with him) including the Mjolnir 2 or Ragnarok and Yggdrasil.


Schiit DACs are pretty mediocre last I heard, I wouldn't really go beyond their Modi or the $100 add-on cards.


----------



## boredgunner

Alex132 said:


> Schiit DACs are pretty mediocre last I heard, I wouldn't really go beyond their Modi or the $100 add-on cards.


Their high end stuff isn't impressive in build quality, that's true. But I'm GUESSING the Yggdrasil will be one of few R2R DACs I like, due to its reputation for being detail oriented and perhaps dynamic (opposed to being smooth and laid back, please keep all such gear away from my ears). With that said, I'm not going to bother to find out. Because of how much I like the Chord Hugo 2 compared to every other DAC I've listened to, I'm going to just play it safe and stick with them. My end game in that regard will be the Chord Hugo TT 2 + Chord Hugo M Scaler (and if I find I don't need the M Scaler then I'll just return it).


----------



## Alex132

boredgunner said:


> Their high end stuff isn't impressive in build quality, that's true. But I'm GUESSING the Yggdrasil will be one of few R2R DACs I like, due to its reputation for being detail oriented and perhaps dynamic (opposed to being smooth and laid back, please keep all such gear away from my ears). With that said, I'm not going to bother to find out. Because of how much I like the Chord Hugo 2 compared to every other DAC I've listened to, I'm going to just play it safe and stick with them. My end game in that regard will be the Chord Hugo TT 2 + Chord Hugo M Scaler (and if I find I don't need the M Scaler then I'll just return it).



I honestly think it's much of a muchness beyond around the $500 range for DACs, you won't notice a difference as it'll be accurate enough. I doubt I'd notice the difference from my Jotunheim DAC to another DAC to be honest. The difference between the Xonar DX and the Jotunheim DAC was barely noticeable as is.


----------



## boredgunner

Alex132 said:


> I honestly think it's much of a muchness beyond around the $500 range for DACs, you won't notice a difference as it'll be accurate enough. I doubt I'd notice the difference from my Jotunheim DAC to another DAC to be honest. The difference between the Xonar DX and the Jotunheim DAC was barely noticeable as is.


Heavily depends on the system. For any non-electrostatic headphone system, and not so excellent speaker systems, I agree with you. 

But to provide a recent experience of mine: the Chord Mojo is my favorite sub $1,000 DAC, yet it completely ruins my Stax SR-009 system and it'd ruin a really good speaker system which will be super revealing of the rest of the gear's sound staging capabilities. The near $3k Denafrips Venus also ruins my system to my ears, though not in the same way as the Mojo which sounds technically awful while the Venus is more so not to my taste. This is all compared to a Chord Hugo 2.

To elaborate, the Mojo takes away all of the bass, all of the brilliant treble extension and airiness, all of the sound stage and imaging, and bumps down transparency by many notches. The Venus sounds similar but better: it still nerfs the bass a ton even if not quite as much (the SR-009 is bass-light with muddy bass with the Venus, but bass heavy with the clearest and most textured headphone bass I've ever heard with the Hugo 2), treble extension is reduced and much of the airiness is gone but the treble isn't as terrible sounding, sound stage and imaging are still gimped but not as much as on the mojo.


----------



## Alex132

boredgunner said:


> Heavily depends on the system. For any non-electrostatic headphone system, and not so excellent speaker systems, I agree with you.


Oh yeah I don't really have an interest to go too high, if I did I'd just get some active studio monitors.


----------



## caenlen

Alex132 said:


> Yeah but you like the Schiit Fulla (2)


Fulla 2 is ok for low ohm cans, but it is overly bright. Something like a Fostex T20RP MK3 though, it lights that planar up.

Fulla 1 is still my king, even beats Schiit Lyr 3 imo.

and yes boredgunner is right, my fav cans at the moment are RBH HP-2 Beryllium metal with ZMF Cowhide earpads.... and custom cable ~ pure sex. speed and attack faster than planar, bass deeper than everything, while mainting great female vocals and soundstage/imaging (for a closed back) shp9500 still has best imaging of any can I have ever owned. but i need closed back for my european travels. ZMF cowhide pads feel like sex on my head, the RBH is perfect for these pads, gives me perfect seal and comfort.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Current project.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Current project.



very nice looking tjj, hope you are doing well. i am in ireland as of last monday. i got this !

then perhaps a visit to you and my two other buddies in Seattle next summer if your still there.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> and yes boredgunner is right, my fav cans at the moment are RBH HP-2 Beryllium metal with ZMF Cowhide earpads.... and custom cable ~ pure sex. speed and attack faster than planar, bass deeper than everything, while mainting great female vocals and soundstage/imaging (for a closed back)


I'm sure the bass isn't deeper than every other headphone, and it should be easy to find a planar that is faster with more tactile attack and of course faster decay (just due to limitations of dynamic drivers vs planar magnetic).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> very nice looking tjj, hope you are doing well. i am in ireland as of last monday. i got this !
> 
> then perhaps a visit to you and my two other buddies in Seattle next summer if your still there.


Im doing fine, but I will be moving back east in a week.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was so disappointed last week when I was ready to purchased L300 Limited and missed the train but late last night picked up a pair from classified section ...stocked


----------



## pez

I went from the Titanium HD to a Bifrost Uber and I have to say I think I liked the vaguely warmer sound coming from the TiHD. I actually still have it, so I'm a bit tempted to hook it back up for testing. I also threw my HD650 back on this weekend after doing some part testing and I have to say I miss them. I might see if I can borrow some of the MD HD6xx and see if I want to pick up a pair.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I went from the Titanium HD to a Bifrost Uber and I have to say I think I liked the vaguely warmer sound coming from the TiHD. I actually still have it, so I'm a bit tempted to hook it back up for testing. I also threw my HD650 back on this weekend after doing some part testing and I have to say I miss them. I might see if I can borrow some of the MD HD6xx and see if I want to pick up a pair.



.......*wind whispers*joooooooliiiidddaaaaa

Either that, or someone needs to help me with some PCB designs cause I can't use eagle for the freakin life of me.


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> I went from the Titanium HD to a Bifrost Uber and I have to say I think I liked the vaguely warmer sound coming from the TiHD. I actually still have it, so I'm a bit tempted to hook it back up for testing. I also threw my HD650 back on this weekend after doing some part testing and I have to say I miss them. I might see if I can borrow some of the MD HD6xx and see if I want to pick up a pair.


I was never impressed with Schiit DAC's myself. I use Dragonfly V1.2 now as my DAC in dedicated mode when using TJJ's tube amp he built me. It's a heavenly pairing for some odd reason. It def smokes even my Fulla, and the DF V1.2 by itself. Prob will never buy another amp/dac as long as I live, I only did 5 different headphones this year, last year it was 4... probably will do same next year, just buy used, sell used, or massdrop / sell for little loss if it doesn;t impress me. 

my HD58X are waiting for me back home, couldn't bring them to Europe cause I live with people, so not bugging people late at night is paramount. This old couple was super nice to me, 3000 cheaper rent than I was expecting and I am a 3 min walk from the Ocean, can't beat it. Now I just need a gf, and life will be smooth sailing baby ~


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I just did some work on my speakers. Holy balls guys. Seriously, stop screwing around with headphones. They are a waste of time. 

Screw your neighbors, small rooms, wives, what ever the case might be. You are just missing out if you dont have a good 2 channel system.


----------



## The Pook

Ever since I moved out and got my own place I've always liked my 2.1 system more than headphones. 

Gaming with the sub turned up to 11 is way more enjoyable than accurate enemy positioning.


----------



## caenlen

The Pook said:


> Ever since I moved out and got my own place I've always liked my 2.1 system more than headphones.
> 
> Gaming with the sub turned up to 11 is way more enjoyable than accurate enemy positioning.


Indeed, but headphones, closed back, are my only future, as I doubt I will ever own a house without thin walls / close neighbors. (same theory applied to apartments, etc)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> Indeed, but headphones, closed back, are my only future, as I doubt I will ever own a house without thin walls / close neighbors. (same theory applied to apartments, etc)


Uhhhhh don't move to a crappy state and you will probably do just fine.


----------



## Alex132

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Uhhhhh don't move to a crappy state and you will probably do just fine.



Even in the land of some of the most expensive average apartments (Canada) all of them are fine with speakers as they have good enough sound dampening.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Uhhhhh don't move to a crappy state and you will probably do just fine.





Alex132 said:


> Even in the land of some of the most expensive average apartments (Canada) all of them are fine with speakers as they have good enough sound dampening.


I think you both underestimate how cheap America is when it comes to 30-38k salary folks. Everything is fake, including the food, and the desks are made out of corn. lol Can't have anything nice unless you make 50k+, which I will never make that.


----------



## Alex132

caenlen said:


> I think you both underestimate how cheap America is when it comes to 30-38k salary folks. Everything is fake, including the food, and the desks are made out of corn. lol Can't have anything nice unless you make 50k+, which I will never make that.


Oh I'm sure you can, depends on the state though. Cali, NYC, etc would totally be out of the question. But somewhere like PA should be perfectly do-able.


Canada sorta has the same issue, but I'm locked into Toronto where my family, friends and work are. And I need to hit around 120k to live sorta okay. I can't even afford a house with 75k...


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> I think you both underestimate how cheap America is when it comes to 30-38k salary folks. Everything is fake, including the food, and the desks are made out of corn. lol Can't have anything nice unless you make 50k+, which I will never make that.



Uhhhhhhhhh your'e high out of your mind, and my guess is that no one has probably educated you on money. 

First off just think about it for a second. There are tons of people in much worse shape than you are who make it work. They might not be living in luxury, but hey, a home is a home and renting is stupid. 

At roughly 36K a year, your take home after tax is about 2K a month. You can easily find a nice thick walled duplex home for 100K-150K. If you slap down 20%, and your credit score is good enough that you can get a lower interest rate, your monthly mortgage including home insurance and potential HOA fees would be anywhere from 700-900 bucks a month. 

If you move to a lower tax state and you are REALLLLLY good about money management, you can actually have less money taken out of your income taxes each month. With such low income you will hardly owe the government much of anything and you can use that extra cash flow to your advantage. 

Ideally you buy a small place close to town so that your property value can go up. If you are handy at all, you could also try to get into a foreclosure for cheap and flip it. 

There are tons of ways to get into a home without too much issue. Just don't be ******ed and you will do just fine. 

Start researching money management and personal finance. You can make it work just fine.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh your'e high out of your mind, and my guess is that no one has probably educated you on money.
> 
> First off just think about it for a second. There are tons of people in much worse shape than you are who make it work. They might not be living in luxury, but hey, a home is a home and renting is stupid.
> 
> At roughly 36K a year, your take home after tax is about 2K a month. You can easily find a nice thick walled duplex home for 100K-150K. If you slap down 20%, and your credit score is good enough that you can get a lower interest rate, your monthly mortgage including home insurance and potential HOA fees would be anywhere from 700-900 bucks a month.
> 
> If you move to a lower tax state and you are REALLLLLY good about money management, you can actually have less money taken out of your income taxes each month. With such low income you will hardly owe the government much of anything and you can use that extra cash flow to your advantage.
> 
> Ideally you buy a small place close to town so that your property value can go up. If you are handy at all, you could also try to get into a foreclosure for cheap and flip it.
> 
> There are tons of ways to get into a home without too much issue. Just don't be ******ed and you will do just fine.
> 
> Start researching money management and personal finance. You can make it work just fine.


I know what you are saying, I never thought do Duplex homes, those inherently do have better walls for obvious reasons. I just meant, go into any home in Indiana in some small town, punch a fist through the wall, the material they use is truly worthless these days.

That being said, I am also considering just saving up 40k in cash and buying a "Tiny Home" and just paying for lot rent somewhere. I'd rather have new than used, and I really don't do much besides sit on my computer LOL a home is for sleeping, PC (where I do everything, movies, music, gaming, etc)... so invest in a nice chair, nice desk area... 

its all very possible. that being said I could meet someone someday and my plans all change radically anyway, eh we will see. For now I am just thankful I live close to the ocean in a nice area here in ireland. life is really peaceful man, I have never been this at peace in my entire life. large body of water, wildlife, not much city noise (but city still short bus ride away)... dunno its just ideal for me. need to find me a girl over in this area to marry and just call it a life lol I love that Ireland has no bugs either really


back on topic: I need a 3foot or so 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable, that doesn't have any microphonics and no noise issues. thoughts? amazon has a few but they are all badly rated.


----------



## JackCY

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I just did some work on my speakers. Holy balls guys. Seriously, stop screwing around with headphones. They are a waste of time.
> 
> Screw your neighbors, small rooms, wives, what ever the case might be. You are just missing out if you dont have a good 2 channel system.


Not everyone has the cash for an isolated apartment or their own house plus a decent pair of speakers, amplifier and DAC. Or wants to put up with annoyed other members of one's family when playing music late at night while others want to sleep.

Speakers are nice sure if you can afford decent ones, most still cost way more than decent headphones. Gaming with speakers... probably would not do unless all you play is chill games with no need for accurate positioning and hearing all details.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm so disappointed ,received my long awaited ..first Stax...and they won't fit my head *** ,are all Lambda's that small and lucking adjustment ?


----------



## Streetdragon

coolhandluke41 said:


> I'm so disappointed ,received my long awaited ..first Stax...and they won't fit my head *** ,are all Lambda's that small and lucking adjustment ?


lol^^ you have 2 options:

1. Buy other Pads or force them to fit on your head.

2. Buy some tools and form your Head, so the Stax will fit xD


----------



## The Pook

Anyone try out the Massdrop Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilees? Apparently if you take out a piece of foam they're HD 660s for $150.


----------



## coolhandluke41

The Pook said:


> Anyone try out the Massdrop Sennheiser HD 58X Jubilees? Apparently if you take out a piece of foam they're HD 660s for $150.
> 
> https://youtu.be/zJUL3wuY4O8


Yes ,you don't have to mod this imho ,just let them burn in


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> .......*wind whispers*joooooooliiiidddaaaaa
> 
> Either that, or someone needs to help me with some PCB designs cause I can't use eagle for the freakin life of me.





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Uhhhhhhhhh your'e high out of your mind, and my guess is that no one has probably educated you on money.
> 
> First off just think about it for a second. There are tons of people in much worse shape than you are who make it work. They might not be living in luxury, but hey, a home is a home and renting is stupid.
> 
> At roughly 36K a year, your take home after tax is about 2K a month. You can easily find a nice thick walled duplex home for 100K-150K. If you slap down 20%, and your credit score is good enough that you can get a lower interest rate, your monthly mortgage including home insurance and potential HOA fees would be anywhere from 700-900 bucks a month.
> 
> If you move to a lower tax state and you are REALLLLLY good about money management, you can actually have less money taken out of your income taxes each month. With such low income you will hardly owe the government much of anything and you can use that extra cash flow to your advantage.
> 
> Ideally you buy a small place close to town so that your property value can go up. If you are handy at all, you could also try to get into a foreclosure for cheap and flip it.
> 
> There are tons of ways to get into a home without too much issue. Just don't be ******ed and you will do just fine.
> 
> Start researching money management and personal finance. You can make it work just fine.


Renting is only stupid if you're renting for way longer than you should in an area where rent is way too high for what you're getting. 

The fact that I rent and my car has a stupid long warranty means that I can more comfortably make other purchases because I'm not nervously wondering when the next thing needs maintenance. I'll eventually get to the point I want to purchase a house, but for a bit longer, that's just not a part of my lifestyle.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Managed to snag a used but in near mint condition (headband pad's gone, so I'd replaced it with a new one....grills needed some cleaning), I was surprised that there was some level of bass (was expecting anemic bass like the HD800) since I'd heard so much talk about its lack of bass. Best part was, I'd gotten it for about 110USD, just needed the headband to be replaced and Voila, I have a near mint HD600!


----------



## The Pook

coolhandluke41 said:


> Yes ,you don't have to mod this imho ,just let them burn in


Is "burning in" really a thing? I remember being told that a long time ago when I bought my AKG K81 DJs that I needed to leave overnight playing music at a high volume to "break them in." I did and it didn't change a damn thing and I wrote it off as baloney but I still hear people talking about it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

The Pook said:


> Is "burning in" really a thing? I remember being told that a long time ago when I bought my AKG K81 DJs that I needed to leave overnight playing music at a high volume to "break them in." I did and it didn't change a damn thing and I wrote it off as baloney but I still hear people talking about it.


With some gear it's pretty noticeable ,it took about 2 weeks for my sample 
Mod is pretty simple so you can experiment but I like the way they are


----------



## pez

HL2-4-Life said:


> Managed to snag a used but in near mint condition (headband pad's gone, so I'd replaced it with a new one....grills needed some cleaning), I was surprised that there was some level of bass (was expecting anemic bass like the HD800) since I'd heard so much talk about its lack of bass. Best part was, I'd gotten it for about 110USD, just needed the headband to be replaced and Voila, I have a near mint HD600!


I know I'm in the huge minority, but I absolutely love the finish of the HD600 so much more than the HD650. So much so that I'd be tempted to swap them out if I were to ever get my hands on a HD600 in that kinda condition again.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

https://fiio.com/m3k This looks nice!


----------



## pez

That’s super sleek. Sometimes I wish I had a purpose for a DAP for those reasons .


----------



## The Pook

Kind of confused about what it is 

It's a DAC that can double as an MP3 player that supports FLAC? 

About a decade too late methinks


----------



## pez

It’s a digital audio player for people who want a a great mobile source or something compact for maybe a bed side or armchair setup. It could probably double as a DAC as well, but that’s usually not the target audience.


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> It could probably double as a DAC as well, but that’s usually not the target audience.


I did actually use my original Fiio X3 as dac/amp a fair bit when on the go, was way better than laptop audio for sure. 

They do have a problem, that still seems to persist even on this new one. The windows driver, its a complete nuisance, I don't get how they still haven't figured out how to make their dap's work as a dac driverlessly.

Edit:


OC'ing Noob said:


> https://fiio.com/m3k This looks nice!


Wait, what? I assumed this would be more expensive than the X3, but its on amazon for €67. What's the catch?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Gilles3000 said:


> I did actually use my original Fiio X3 as dac/amp a fair bit when on the go, was way better than laptop audio for sure.
> 
> They do have a problem, that still seems to persist even on this new one. The windows driver, its a complete nuisance, I don't get how they still haven't figured out how to make their dap's work as a dac driverlessly.
> 
> Edit:
> Wait, what? I assumed this would be more expensive than the X3, but its on amazon for €67. What's the catch?


No video


----------



## LostParticle

OC'ing Noob said:


> https://fiio.com/m3k This looks nice!


Pardon my ignorance, can this be used with the Sennheiser HD 600?

Thank you.


----------



## The Pook

LostParticle said:


> Pardon my ignorance, can this be used with the Sennheiser HD 600?
> 
> Thank you.


Specs say 16 - 100Ω and the HD 600s are 300 ohm. I'd imagine it'd work but might not go very loud. 

I also have no idea what I'm talking about so maybe wait for a second opinion.


----------



## Alex132

HD600s love more powerful amps for better bass punch. My magni v1 was not enough for my HD650s.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

LostParticle said:


> Pardon my ignorance, can this be used with the Sennheiser HD 600?
> 
> Thank you.


It will work in the sense that you will hear sound, just most likely muted. The HD600 really do benefit from having a dedicated headphone amp.


----------



## LostParticle

Thank you, all


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

The Pook said:


> Specs say 16 - 100Ω and the HD 600s are 300 ohm. I'd imagine it'd work but might not go very loud.
> 
> I also have no idea what I'm talking about so maybe wait for a second opinion.



Well the irony is that there are calculations to do to give you a definitive answer, but NO ONE rates audio gear honestly, so its a crap shoot one way or the other : P

But yeah, I would say that you would probably need to have a more powerful amp. 

Just as a heads up, impedance combined with sound pressure sensitivity gives you an idea of the efficiency of a headphone. The impedance will limit the amount of power being given to the headphones. Once you figure out how much the effective power will be reduced by, then you can calculate if you have enough power left over to drive the headphones to your listening level (100 or so db). 

But don't forget that you will also want some extra power for headroom. Its usually a good rule of thumb to have an amp that can deliver a full watt of power class A. You can pretty much drive any headphone that you can possibly want and not even worry about it.


----------



## caenlen

I just bought some original HE-400's not the i or S version or the 4xx (which I have owned all of them at some point), it is the white driver version which is the most sough after one. I most likely am going to put my Brainwavz XL Sheepskin earpads on it. Cost me $105 shipped used.

Looking forward to trying them out. I highly doubt anything can beat my tjj tube amp + DF V1.2 DAC + RBH HP-2 with ZMF Cowhide pads though. its a killer combo. Might end up selling all of it in summer 2019 and going to a few audio shows / upgrading to some 1 grand cans, whichever impress the most out of 3 head fi meets. then just retire. make sure i take tjj's amp with me to the shows and meetups as well, just to make sure they place nicely. cause im not dropping $$$$$$$$$$$$$ on amps and dacs anymore. just need on top tier headphone that pairs well with my current amp dac and boom retire!

BELIEVE IN ME lul


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen said:


> I just bought some original HE-400's not the i or S version or the 4xx (which I have owned all of them at some point), it is the white driver version which is the most sough after one. I most likely am going to put my Brainwavz XL Sheepskin earpads on it. Cost me $105 shipped used.
> 
> Looking forward to trying them out. I highly doubt anything can beat my tjj tube amp + DF V1.2 DAC + RBH HP-2 with ZMF Cowhide pads though. its a killer combo. Might end up selling all of it in summer 2019 and going to a few audio shows / upgrading to some 1 grand cans, whichever impress the most out of 3 head fi meets. then just retire. make sure i take tjj's amp with me to the shows and meetups as well, just to make sure they place nicely. cause im not dropping $$$$$$$$$$$$$ on amps and dacs anymore. just need on top tier headphone that pairs well with my current amp dac and boom retire!
> 
> BELIEVE IN ME lul


Next thing you know it, you'll be talking about Stax again.

Also you should use FocusPads or FocusPad-A. Or maybe even the Dekoni CHiFiMan pads. Your use of pads totally not designed for headphones often ruins how they sound.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am probably going to order an Audeze Mobius next week. If I do, I will let you guys know how it sounds. In the mean time, a bit of comparison impressions about the TH-X00 and various pads.

To start off with, if you wear glasses the comfort level of the stock pads is crap after about an hour of listening. Before that, it is mediocre at best, hence why so many people are looking for pads that can 

1. TH-X00 (E-Mu ebony cups) + Dekoni sheepskin pads

Significant loss of mid-bass (thump thump gone) though you can actually hear the lower end a lot better without the boomy bass. Treble range is a lot more emphasized and the soundstage is a lot bigger. Midrange was only slightly emphasized IMO. Some people will like this, others may not, however there is definitely a significant difference. Comfort increase on the other hands, through the room.

2. TH-X00 (E-Mu ebony cups) + Dekoni sheepskin pads + Attenuation Ring

Dekoni first sold the sheepskin pads, which I was an early adopter (consequence of being an early adopter of the TH-X00), saying the sound signature was comparable to the stock pads. This sparked a discussion on Massdrop among the buyers (myself included) that this was not the case. It wasn't that it sound bad, just different. After measurements were taken, it was concluded that there was variations to the sound. After further inspection (and stock pad dissection by some) it was discovered there was a attenuation ring and Dekoni sent out rings to a few rings they made to some of us early buyers. This definitely shifted the sound signature closer to the original, but IMO a tad too far. The mid-bass was now too piercing and the headphones just seemed more closed in. Comfort obviously remained the same.

3. TH-X00 (E-Mu ebony cups) + ZMF Eikon sheepskin pads + Attenuation Ring

In addition to being a bit larger diameter wise compared to the stock and Dekoni pads, also had larger ear holes within them. Sound wise, these have been the best for me as they are closer to the original sound. It still sounds just a tad more boomy, but I really like them. Comfort level is about the same.


----------



## Bojamijams

Also ordered the Audeze Mobius. No idea when it'll ship, they said mid-to-late october so I can post some impressions too but based on the glowing reviews, it looks like a killer


----------



## OC'ing Noob

FYI, the Dekoni Blue (modded Fostex T50RP MKIII + Dekoni Elite Velour pads) just dropped. You can get it for $199 with the coupon code "RMAF" which IMO makes it a pretty sweet deal.

https://dekoniaudio.com/product/blue/


----------



## boredgunner

OC'ing Noob said:


> FYI, the Dekoni Blue (modded Fostex T50RP MKIII + Dekoni Elite Velour pads) just dropped. You can get it for $199 with the coupon code "RMAF" which IMO makes it a pretty sweet deal.
> 
> https://dekoniaudio.com/product/blue/


Nice! I haven't listened to that one, but I'm a big fan of modded Fostex T50RPs and $200 is a steal ($40 more than a stock one, and this should obliterate it).


----------



## HL2-4-Life

While waiting for the Audeze Mobius, I've ordered a Creative SXFI amp just for the hell of it, gonna see if it performs as good as I've expect it to be, should be getting it within two weeks


----------



## caenlen

my go to cans for the last 6 months are officially my favourite all time cans, finally displacing the SHP9500S after 4 years of being at the top.

RBH HP-2 UltraLight Beryllium with ZMF Cowhide Earpads ( I tried ZMF Lambskin, many others, Cowhide usually doesn't work on most cans but on these it is a match made in heaven). the earpads transform them to God level. everything is perfect. Ananda which cost 9x more than these still don't get the fun factor award (though are the kings of female vocals as far as I am concerned). this may be my end game, cause I am never doing high end.

Just bought me a Modi 3 since I have no dedicated DAC. Got an Apple wall wart which has 10x less noise than Schiit's included wall wart (Jason CEO of Schiit even admits this but says it doesn't matter), don't care, throwing that away and using the Apple one, than optical to PC, and amp that TJJAngel built me + RBH HP-2 Cowhides = retired. it took 4 years for something to displace the SHP9500S crown, so don't tell me this will change in 3 months, sure I might like something more in 3 months, doesn't mean eccentricity is replacing it as my "go to"

spotify:track:4TxgwAknt25blK6L6W2akh


----------



## pez

I really disliked those pads on my T50RP. I tried to tailor my mods around that pad and couldn't find a sound I just liked overall. Just my personal opinion, of course.


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> I really disliked those pads on my T50RP. I tried to tailor my mods around that pad and couldn't find a sound I just liked overall. Just my personal opinion, of course.


Yeah the ZMF Cowhides are terrible for T50's. T50's are very very sensitive to distance from the ear/driver. As I said, Cowhides ruined 90% of cans I tried them on, thought I made a big mistake buying them, then boom hit the jackpot. Hopefully I get to meet some of you at an audio show someday, I'll definitely be bringing my cans and setup.


----------



## boredgunner

HeadAmp GS-X Mini up for preorder. Basically it's another balanced Dynalo variant with Super Symmetry inputs to convert single ended input into balanced which even the GS-X Mk2 doesn't do. Doubles as a preamp. $1,795 which includes an Alps Blue volume pot, $1,995 with DACT balanced stepped attenuator upgrade. Rated for 4W RMS into 50 ohms and has three gain settings.

https://www.headamp.com/order/headamp-gs-x-mini-balanced-headphone-amplifier-pre-amp/










If I were going to use a top of the line planar magnetic or dynamic headphone setup, this would be one of only 2 amps I'd consider depending on the headphone (GS-X Mk2 wouldn't be worth it for me since my favorite DACs are single ended).


----------



## caenlen

My final setup until mid to late 2019, maybe 2020/2021.

Closed Headphones: RBH HP-2 Beryllium UltraLight with ZMF Cowhide Oval earpads
Open Headphones: Philips SHP-9500S with Sheepskin pads, Sennheiser HD58X
Desktop AMP: Starving Student with 2x GE USAF tubes
Desktop DAC: Schiit Modi 3 with Apple Wall wart (Jason from Schiit said it has 10x lower noise floor than anything else he has measured)
Portable AMP/DAC: Schiit Fulla 1
@boredgunner ya, I know a single one of your interconnects cost more than me entire setup, lol - BUT this is by the best budget setup one can have, I should know, I cycled through so much crap to reach this point.


---- side note ---- I MISS PLANAR SOUND and I will be sell all and get high end planar and retire someday, for now I just am chilling. Lot of new products every year, and audio shows to attend before I do that 1 grand level.


----------



## boredgunner

caenlen;27655468
[USER=94250 said:


> @boredgunner[/USER] ya, I know a single one of your interconnects cost more than me entire setup, lol - BUT this is by the best budget setup one can have, I should know, I cycled through so much crap to reach this point.



It's still not that clear cut. Best for you maybe, but someone can easily prefer completely different headphones in the same price range. And no matter how much equipment you try, you can't try them all.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> My final setup until mid to late 2019, maybe 2020/2021.
> 
> Closed Headphones: RBH HP-2 Beryllium UltraLight with ZMF Cowhide Oval earpads
> Open Headphones: Philips SHP-9500S with Sheepskin pads, Sennheiser HD58X
> Desktop AMP: Starving Student with 2x GE USAF tubes
> Desktop DAC: Schiit Modi 3 with Apple Wall wart (Jason from Schiit said it has 10x lower noise floor than anything else he has measured)
> Portable AMP/DAC: Schiit Fulla 1
> 
> @boredgunner ya, I know a single one of your interconnects cost more than me entire setup, lol - BUT this is by the best budget setup one can have, I should know, I cycled through so much crap to reach this point.
> 
> 
> ---- side note ---- I MISS PLANAR SOUND and I will be sell all and get high end planar and retire someday, for now I just am chilling. Lot of new products every year, and audio shows to attend before I do that 1 grand level.


Where did jason say that?

I mean I don't see how thats possible considering that wall warts are a switching power supply, so there will inevitably switching noise. Unless the switching noise was like very very high frequency crap that is outside the range of human hearing.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Where did jason say that?
> 
> I mean I don't see how thats possible considering that wall warts are a switching power supply, so there will inevitably switching noise. Unless the switching noise was like very very high frequency crap that is outside the range of human hearing.


He said it on his Head-Fi post on Modi 3 launch day.

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-2574#post-14496840


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> He said it on his Head-Fi post on Modi 3 launch day.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-2574#post-14496840



OHHHHHHH I misinterpreted what you wrote. I thought he was saying that the modi 3 with the apple wall wart had 10x lower noise floor than any dac out there. I didn't realize he was specifically talking about the apple wall wart. 


Never mind carry on. : P


----------



## JackCY

caenlen said:


> He said it on his Head-Fi post on Modi 3 launch day.
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/sch...bable-start-up.701900/page-2574#post-14496840


Only the prehistoric Apple charger is very good noise wise similar to BlitzWolf BW-S2. The newer USBC one isn't bad either. As all Apple products most of their chargers but the old basic one (5V 1A) by some neglect from Apple only work fully with Apple products with Apple coding.

https://lygte-info.dk/info/ChargerIndex UK.html You can sort the table by noise if you want, click on the header.

They are all decent but you can get a decent non Apple charger that will work with all devices not only Apple. So far Apple seems to use a tiny more expensive design and more filtering, well considering how much their chargers cost they can afford it. $19 for the mediocre 12W one, whopping $69 for the 60W USBC one.

So for a Modi 3 that costs $99 you gotta buy an expensive USB charger that costs nearly half of the device's cost... eeehhh thanks Apple think not. I would rather add cable capacitors to smooth the output of a cheap decent charger instead if I wanted sub 10mV noise.


----------



## caenlen

JackCY said:


> Only the prehistoric Apple charger is very good noise wise similar to BlitzWolf BW-S2. The newer USBC one isn't bad either. As all Apple products most of their chargers but the old basic one (5V 1A) by some neglect from Apple only work fully with Apple products with Apple coding.
> 
> https://lygte-info.dk/info/ChargerIndex UK.html You can sort the table by noise if you want, click on the header.
> 
> They are all decent but you can get a decent non Apple charger that will work with all devices not only Apple. So far Apple seems to use a tiny more expensive design and more filtering, well considering how much their chargers cost they can afford it. $19 for the mediocre 12W one, whopping $69 for the 60W USBC one.
> 
> So for a Modi 3 that costs $99 you gotta buy an expensive USB charger that costs nearly half of the device's cost... eeehhh thanks Apple think not. I would rather add cable capacitors to smooth the output of a cheap decent charger instead if I wanted sub 10mV noise.


Nope, I didn't have to buy one at all, one of my friends on Head-Fi from California sent me one of his Apple wall warts for free to use with my Modi 3, and he confirmed it is the exact same specifications output as the one schiit includes with the modi 3, just the Apple one has 10x lower noise than the included wall wart, thats what Jason the CEO was saying, didn't even ask me to pay shipping even though I offered. 

I know it probably won't matter, but hey, free upgrade is free upgrade bro


----------



## caenlen

Guys I need help, I am making a playlist to give me energy, pump me up for workouts or just fuelling my testosterone in general. 

Any song recommendations for deep bass headphones? So far I have D12 World - 40oz, and Eminem - Soldier, and shell shocked - wiz khalifa

Come on bros, I need to get pumped!!!! I got like 3 dates lined up!!!!!! I need to work out, I'm losing my mind just doing pushups, I need to something to push me further, energy, just lots of fuel!!!! EDM doesn't work too well, I need lyrics that give me energy/fun - as you all know im a lover of female vocals, but that won't work for this playlist. - cheers


----------



## boredgunner

Rage Against the Machine


----------



## The Pook

caenlen said:


> Guys I need help, I am making a playlist to give me energy, pump me up for workouts or just fuelling my testosterone in general.
> 
> Any song recommendations for deep bass headphones? So far I have D12 World - 40oz, and Eminem - Soldier, and shell shocked - wiz khalifa
> 
> Come on bros, I need to get pumped!!!! I got like 3 dates lined up!!!!!! I need to work out, I'm losing my mind just doing pushups, I need to something to push me further, energy, just lots of fuel!!!! EDM doesn't work too well, I need lyrics that give me energy/fun - as you all know im a lover of female vocals, but that won't work for this playlist. - cheers


you didn't put Fight Music by D12 on the playlist? Isn't it on D12 World? 

I like a lot of Eminem's earlier (drug-induced) work like Run Rabbit Run. A lot of stuff he collabed with Royce 5'9" under Bad Meets Evil is good too like Fast Lane. 

A lot of Tech N9nes stuff (E.B.A.H, Speedom, Worldwide Choppers) makes me wanna fight someone so maybe him? Plus his back and forth with Anonymous last year was hilarious. :laughings


----------



## caenlen

The Pook said:


> you didn't put Fight Music by D12 on the playlist? Isn't it on D12 World?
> 
> I like a lot of Eminem's earlier (drug-induced) work like Run Rabbit Run. A lot of stuff he collabed with Royce 5'9" under Bad Meets Evil is good too like Fast Lane.
> 
> A lot of Tech N9nes stuff (E.B.A.H, Speedom, Worldwide Choppers) makes me wanna fight someone so maybe him? Plus his back and forth with Anonymous last year was hilarious. :laughings


oh yeah that is all good stuff, cheers


i'll add Disturbed and Rage Against the Machine too, but i prob gotta stick with the rap only boredgunner.


----------



## pez

If you still have the link to my Spotify playlist there's quite a bit of rap and fast-paced EDM in there that you might like.


----------



## OC'ing Noob




----------



## HL2-4-Life

Would a pair of sheepskin angled pads for HFM cans be a good buy? I'm in the process of getting one when it occurred to me that it might alter the sound too much.....


----------



## vf-

OC'ing Noob said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJdMjRHRLfg


It's still crazy how he was back then.


----------



## The Pook

AliExpress seems to have SHP9500s in stock for $80 and the reviews make it seem like they're legit and not knock offs ... wonder if it's just new old stock or if Philips decided to start making them again?


----------



## ACM

You guys have any recommendations for an office setup at work?
I need something that can have pre-out volume control for my LSR305s. Cannot look absolutely ridiculous since it's in my work office.

*Budget $450-500.*
Comfortable closed back headphones (DT 770s?)
DAC/AMP/Controlled pre-out.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ACM said:


> You guys have any recommendations for an office setup at work?
> I need something that can have pre-out volume control for my LSR305s. Cannot look absolutely ridiculous since it's in my work office.
> 
> *Budget $450-500.*
> Comfortable closed back headphones (DT 770s?)
> DAC/AMP/Controlled pre-out.



Thats a tough price point. Its nearly enough money for a pretty decent system. I would pretty much just blow the whole budget on a pair of massdrop TR-X00s. You can use them on your phone or even out of a computer headphone jack to get you by until you can afford something like a vali 2 and a modi.


----------



## ACM

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Thats a tough price point. Its nearly enough money for a pretty decent system. I would pretty much just blow the whole budget on a pair of massdrop TR-X00s. You can use them on your phone or even out of a computer headphone jack to get you by until you can afford something like a vali 2 and a modi.


If I got those I would definitely need some different pads. Leatherette pads sweat like crazy on my head.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ACM said:


> If I got those I would definitely need some different pads. Leatherette pads sweat like crazy on my head.


Eh. It sort of depends on the clamping force. These rest fairly lightly up against your ears. My ears like to bake too, but these have never been problematic for me.


----------



## Streetdragon

i think my shiit valhalla 2 got really noisy. 
When i set the Volumn to 1/3 it starts to produce a hiss. The frequence is not high but disruptive.

I already placed it alone on the desk and put the powercord into another socket. But it is still there...

My beloved audio-GD NFG 1 AMP is silent with the same audiosource and powersource.

Are the tubes already bad for both channels? I use shielded Cinch wires


----------



## ACM

So I was looking at the Audio GD stuff and I think I might go that direction. I don't really care for/have the need for tube amps. I'll mainly be editing in the studio at work and listening to music will be last priority.
I would only be using DT 770 80/250 Ohms with it for now but plan on getting some other headphones to test out later.

I also like that they have the variable pre-out switch for my monitors.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ACM said:


> So I was looking at the Audio GD stuff and I think I might go that direction. I don't really care for/have the need for tube amps. I'll mainly be editing in the studio at work and listening to music will be last priority.
> I would only be using DT 770 80/250 Ohms with it for now but plan on getting some other headphones to test out later.
> 
> I also like that they have the variable pre-out switch for my monitors.


Well editing music and listening to music are two vastly different things. If you are looking for a mobile editing station, then I would get something like the fostex T50rp and some sort of focusrite amp dac combo unit. 

The DT770s are just way too colored for editing. They are great for monitoring because they block out a lot of noise and are comfortable enough for long recording sessions, but they are no where near accurate enough for actually editing music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> i think my shiit valhalla 2 got really noisy.
> When i set the Volumn to 1/3 it starts to produce a hiss. The frequence is not high but disruptive.
> 
> I already placed it alone on the desk and put the powercord into another socket. But it is still there...
> 
> My beloved audio-GD NFG 1 AMP is silent with the same audiosource and powersource.
> 
> Are the tubes already bad for both channels? I use shielded Cinch wires


I would post this on the giant schiit audio thread on head-fi. IDK if this is a known issue or not. Usually when tubes go bad, they will start to make the audio sound different, but they shouldn't hiss.


----------



## Alex132

Streetdragon said:


> i think my shiit valhalla 2 got really noisy.
> When i set the Volumn to 1/3 it starts to produce a hiss. The frequence is not high but disruptive.
> 
> I already placed it alone on the desk and put the powercord into another socket. But it is still there...
> 
> My beloved audio-GD NFG 1 AMP is silent with the same audiosource and powersource.
> 
> Are the tubes already bad for both channels? I use shielded Cinch wires



Get a multimeter and see if the outside casing is grounded. Knowing Schiit, it won't be.


----------



## Streetdragon

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I would post this on the giant schiit audio thread on head-fi. IDK if this is a known issue or not. Usually when tubes go bad, they will start to make the audio sound different, but they shouldn't hiss.


than the tubes should be fine.. i found the shiit thread and hopefully i get some schitty help xD


----------



## ACM

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Well editing music and listening to music are two vastly different things. If you are looking for a mobile editing station, then I would get something like the fostex T50rp and some sort of focusrite amp dac combo unit.
> 
> The DT770s are just way too colored for editing. They are great for monitoring because they block out a lot of noise and are comfortable enough for long recording sessions, but they are no where near accurate enough for actually editing music.


Well, it's 90% shooting and editing video and 10% would be podcast audio captured from a setup with Shure SM7Bs. I figured the V-shaped 80-Ohm DT 770s would be fine for video audio. I was mainly going for comfort/isolation then accuracy since some days I'll be editing for 6-7 hours straight. Since I know how most of the audio is going to sound since I'm the one capturing it is why I thought of DT 770s.

So maybe check out T50RP with different pads?

I wouldn't need anything like a Focusrite AI since we have all that equipment in the main studio.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ACM said:


> Well, it's 90% shooting and editing video and 10% would be podcast audio captured from a setup with Shure SM7Bs. I figured the V-shaped 80-Ohm DT 770s would be fine for video audio. I was mainly going for comfort/isolation then accuracy since some days I'll be editing for 6-7 hours straight. Since I know how most of the audio is going to sound since I'm the one capturing it is why I thought of DT 770s.
> 
> So maybe check out T50RP with different pads?
> 
> I wouldn't need anything like a Focusrite AI since we have all that equipment in the main studio.


Will you be editing the audio in the video or are you editing just the video? If you are editing just the video, then do what ever you want. The DT770s would be a fine choice and they are super comfy though I would still probably go for the t50rps and just mod them until I achieve the comfort and sonic characteristics im looking for. And actually the t50rp mk3s are actually fairly comfortable out of the box these days so you might be surprised. 

If you are editing the audio in the video along with the video, then no. DT770s are simply not going to be your friend for editing audio in any way shape or form. 

The other thing that I should point out is that you probably will not be able to tolerate pretty much any closed back headphone for 6-7 hours. Leather pads or not, your ears will bake one way or another. 

------------------------

Have you thought about IEMs? Some of them are very comfortable, isolation is going to be better than pretty much any headphone out there, and your ears wont bake. You cant get them custom modeled to your ear so comfort will be maximized.


----------



## ACM

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Will you be editing the audio in the video or are you editing just the video? If you are editing just the video, then do what ever you want. The DT770s would be a fine choice and they are super comfy though I would still probably go for the t50rps and just mod them until I achieve the comfort and sonic characteristics im looking for. And actually the t50rp mk3s are actually fairly comfortable out of the box these days so you might be surprised.
> 
> If you are editing the audio in the video along with the video, then no. DT770s are simply not going to be your friend for editing audio in any way shape or form.
> 
> The other thing that I should point out is that you probably will not be able to tolerate pretty much any closed back headphone for 6-7 hours. Leather pads or not, your ears will bake one way or another.
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Have you thought about IEMs? Some of them are very comfortable, isolation is going to be better than pretty much any headphone out there, and your ears wont bake. You cant get them custom modeled to your ear so comfort will be maximized.


I probably won't touch audio much besides doing an occasional Capture Noise Print EQ in Audition to remove small background noise that might appear in videos.

I could look at IEMs. Do you have any recommendations for CIEMs manufacturers? I've been seeing ChiFi all over the place for IEMs, seems like they're just copying each other and releasing stuff lol.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Alex132 said:


> Get a multimeter and see if the outside casing is grounded. Knowing Schiit, it won't be.


If the case, knob, or any other extraneous bit of metal isn't grounded, then all he would have to do is touch the metal and see if the hissing is reduced. Your body acts as a path to ground and should make a noticeable difference. 

But I don't see how you could have a grounding issue like that just magically appear without knocking the amp around.

Anyways, the best thing that could happen is for him to just get schiit to take their schiit back, fix it, and then have streetdragon sell it so that he can buy something better. Seriously schiit really can't make tube gear to save their own life. I honestly wouldn't be a bit surprised if a dark voice would be better.


----------



## Seyumi

With the vast knowledge in this thread, have we agreed on the best headphones you can possibly buy for PC gaming when money isn't a factor? I'm talking about normal (production) headphones you can buy every day and not one-off limited edition $10k BS headphones that come out from time to time. I also don't need a mic.

I'm assuming it's the Sennheiser HD 800/800S from my current research.

My biggest question/concern is this though: We all know PC video games probably don't use the highest fidelity sound files, I'm wondering if there virtually would be no difference between like a $750 Sennheiser HD700 and a $1700 HD 800S. Has anyone found any scientific data or graphs to see where the line is drawn or is it just opinions?

I'm looking to get the best sound setup possible in the future if budget isn't an issue but I'm not dumb enough to assume more expensive = better for specific scenarios such as PC gaming. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.

EDIT: FYI I have a Creative Sound Blaster AE-5 PCIE internal sound card but willing to go external DAC if needed


----------



## The Pook

Seyumi said:


> With the vast knowledge in this thread, have we agreed on the best headphones you can possibly buy for gaming when money isn't a factor? I'm talking about normal (production) headphones you can buy every day and not one-off limited edition $10k BS headphones that come out from time to time. I also don't need a mic.
> 
> I'm assuming it's the Sennheiser HD 800/800S.
> 
> My biggest question/concern is this though: We all know PC video games probably don't use the highest fidelity sound files, I'm wondering if there virtually would be no difference between like a $750 Sennheiser HD700 and a $1700 HD 800S. Has anyone found any scientific data or graphs to see where the line is drawn or is it just opinions?
> 
> I'm looking to get the best sound setup possible in the future if budget isn't an issue but I'm not dumb enough to assume more expensive = better for specific scenarios such as PC gaming. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.



The best headphone doesn't exist, it's all subjective. Is accurate better or is more enjoyable to listen to better? I think reference headphones are boring and kind of suck and closed back (somewhat) bass heavy headphones are great. "True audiophiles" tend to say the opposite and they're not really wrong. 

My headphone expertise is really limited so wait for someone other than me ... but a friend of mine bought the Massdrop HD 58X Jubilees and I tried them and really liked them. They're reasonable for $149. I really want to try the Philips Fidelio X2 as well because from what I read they're basically SHP9500s with bass and that sounds perfect to me, but I don't know anyone who has them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Seyumi said:


> With the vast knowledge in this thread, have we agreed on the best headphones you can possibly buy for PC gaming when money isn't a factor? I'm talking about normal (production) headphones you can buy every day and not one-off limited edition $10k BS headphones that come out from time to time. I also don't need a mic.
> 
> I'm assuming it's the Sennheiser HD 800/800S from my current research.
> 
> My biggest question/concern is this though: We all know PC video games probably don't use the highest fidelity sound files, I'm wondering if there virtually would be no difference between like a $750 Sennheiser HD700 and a $1700 HD 800S. Has anyone found any scientific data or graphs to see where the line is drawn or is it just opinions?
> 
> I'm looking to get the best sound setup possible in the future if budget isn't an issue but I'm not dumb enough to assume more expensive = better for specific scenarios such as PC gaming. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: FYI I have a Creative Sound Blaster AE-5 PCIE internal sound card but willing to go external DAC if needed


Audeze Mobius
As far as I know those are the best gaming headphones at the moment. Planar, closed back (for lan-parties), head tracking, virtual surround, wireless support, etc. All in a one neat package.

Otherwise just go with the Sennheiser/AKG that pleases you the most. Massdrop has HD6XX and K7XX for sale at the moment, and going anything higher than that is really starting to have diminishing returns when it comes to (competitive) gaming.

Personal opinion: Go planar. Planar is love, planar is life.
Also: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/mad...ing-guide-10-8-2018-creative-g6-added.534479/


----------



## HL2-4-Life

After a three weeks' wait, I've finally gotten my Creative SXFI amp last night, pretty good deal for about 144USD! It really does open up the sound, at least the sound doesn't seem to be centered within my head (if you know what I mean), it takes a little getting use to though. Reminds me of the first time I'd put on the MrSpeakers Alpha Dog, I thought it sounded horrible due to it sounding sorta hollow, but the brain and ears adjust to the sound soon enough and I found myself liking it quite a bit. There's a button to activate and deactivate the SXFI DSP, and the difference is noticeable, some have reported it as having some sort of echo, I don't hear that though. I haven't decided if I like the SXFI 'speaker' effects though, will have to give it more headtime. Oh yeah, decided I don't quite like the Aurvana SE sound, so I've switched over to my HD600 and it sounds better (though I'm still using the Aurvana profile). I will try it with my other cans, including my higher end ones.


----------



## pez

Seyumi said:


> With the vast knowledge in this thread, have we agreed on the best headphones you can possibly buy for PC gaming when money isn't a factor? I'm talking about normal (production) headphones you can buy every day and not one-off limited edition $10k BS headphones that come out from time to time. I also don't need a mic.
> 
> I'm assuming it's the Sennheiser HD 800/800S from my current research.
> 
> My biggest question/concern is this though: We all know PC video games probably don't use the highest fidelity sound files, I'm wondering if there virtually would be no difference between like a $750 Sennheiser HD700 and a $1700 HD 800S. Has anyone found any scientific data or graphs to see where the line is drawn or is it just opinions?
> 
> I'm looking to get the best sound setup possible in the future if budget isn't an issue but I'm not dumb enough to assume more expensive = better for specific scenarios such as PC gaming. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: FYI I have a Creative Sound Blaster AE-5 PCIE internal sound card but willing to go external DAC if needed


I personally picked up a pair of HD700 (I think I picked them up for around $400, so don't pay full price for those; this goes for the HD800(S), too). I really like them for gaming, but for music they leave a lot to be desired. I've tested the HD800S, but I've not had them to test on gaming. 

That being said, I think something like the DT990s (if price is a concern) might get the job 99% done for less money. If you've got no limit, I can say the soundstage and positioning for gaming on the HD700 and HD800(S) will be excellent.


----------



## The Pook

I know this is a headphone club ... but the rest of the subforum is dead (or really OCN in general seems to be). 

My poor Lepai LP-2020A+ is starting to die. It's been on its last leg for about a month now but it's starting to get so frustrating that I'm looking to replace it now versus waiting for it to completely die. 

I'm torn between a few options (SMSL SA50, Micca OriGain, Fosi TPA3116, and a few others) but regardless which I go with, they don't use bare speaker wire like the LP-2020A+. 

Lepai:









Basically all the ones I'm looking at:









Analog input is a non-issue but the L/R speakers aren't the same thing. I thought that those plugs were called banana plugs ... but looking for banana plugs to speaker wire "adapters" aren't turning up results that look right. 

Both my speakers and the high level input/outputs on my sub just use speaker wire inputs with the little "clamp" mechanism. 

Insight from you audio geniuses?


----------



## The Pook

Apparently you can unscrew the caps and use normal speaker wire. Nevermind!


----------



## Streetdragon

i use the "SMSL SA-98E" for my bookshelf speakers(8Ohm) and the amp is great and clean!

And bananaplugs are love. Bananaplugs are live!
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/100p...-Gold-Plate-Plugs-Connectors/32687669826.html
Put speaker wire in, screw it tight and thats it


----------



## Tiihokatti

All banana binding posts have the option to use bare wire. And (almost) all banana plugs are the DIY-type, you are supposed to install the bare wire to the banana plug by yourself. Easy to do
Monoprice banana plugs are good stuff as far as I know, and aren't overpriced.

Personally I'm using Breeze Audio BA100 amp with my speakers, I also have a "Nobsound" F900 that I used before the Breeze Audio. Great stuff for 8 ohm speakers.
The TPA3116 based amps are generally pretty good and have plenty of power.


----------



## Simmons572

Since we are talking speakers, I am considering upgrading my monitors from the Bose 301 II's that I have been rocking for the past 10 years with some actually good quality monitors. Shopping for the monitors seems like the easy part, but I am not to familiar with the head unit/amplifier market. 

I am looking for a decent head unit or amp that can drive some good quality monitors with the ability to add a sub in the future. Looking in the <$500 price range. Do you all have any suggestions?


----------



## The Pook

Simmons572 said:


> Since we are talking speakers, I am considering upgrading my monitors from the Bose 301 II's that I have been rocking for the past 10 years with some actually good quality monitors. Shopping for the monitors seems like the easy part, but I am not to familiar with the head unit/amplifier market.
> 
> I am looking for a decent head unit or amp that can drive some good quality monitors with the ability to add a sub in the future. Looking in the <$500 price range. Do you all have any suggestions?



Pretty much everyone told me to go to Goodwill and buy a huge unit when I asked a while back when I was (first) looking for a replacement to my Lepai but I wanted a tiny unit so I ignored it  

I don't have any baller $500 recommendations amp suggestions, but I was strongly considering the SMSL SA-98E (160W) and the Lepai LP1601S ("200w" but tested to be closer to 150w @ 4ohm out of the box - with a 36v brick it does over 100w per channel @ 4ohm).






As long as your sub is powered, otherwise... then I don't have any recommendations  

I settled on the SMSL SA50 because I figured 50w is plenty for me.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Simmons572 said:


> Since we are talking speakers, I am considering upgrading my monitors from the Bose 301 II's that I have been rocking for the past 10 years with some actually good quality monitors. Shopping for the monitors seems like the easy part, but I am not to familiar with the head unit/amplifier market.
> 
> I am looking for a decent head unit or amp that can drive some good quality monitors with the ability to add a sub in the future. Looking in the <$500 price range. Do you all have any suggestions?


A full AVR or a smaller desktop solution like SMSL AD18 or Tangent Ampster BT.
It's a bit sad that there aren't many good (sanely priced) stereo amp solutions available outside of the Chinese stuff.


----------



## Simmons572

Interesting suggestions, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## sli_shroom

not sure of your power requirements, but the grace digital GDI-BTAR513 is another option.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PLCMZ8W/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

i have been using one for about a year now to power a set of polk tsi100s and the subout is running to a polk psw111

plenty of punch and has some nice extrrea. like bluetooth and a remote


side note...it is the perfect size to stack a modi on


----------



## The Pook

sli_shroom said:


> the subout is running to a polk psw111



ayyy, sub brother!


----------



## ToTheSun!

pez said:


> I personally picked up a pair of HD700 (I think I picked them up for around $400, so don't pay full price for those; this goes for the HD800(S), too). I really like them for gaming, but for music they leave a lot to be desired. I've tested the HD800S, but I've not had them to test on gaming.
> 
> That being said, I think something like the DT990s (if price is a concern) might get the job 99% done for less money. If you've got no limit, I can say the soundstage and positioning for gaming on the HD700 and HD800(S) will be excellent.


Soundstage is mostly a product of specific frequency response engineering. Equalization usually "kills" soundstage on headphones known for it, and it's not because it's doing something bad to distortion or whatever (I've seen that excuse in some threads).

A good pair of headphones will have low THD, good phase response, and, optimally, a good FR without getting into DSP. THD is especially important because it's not something you can "fix", like you can with an EQ for a more balanced FR (or a colored sound if that's your thing). A lot of expensive, seemingly high-end headphones have pretty gnarly THD and you can hear the difference pretty noticeably with the right material.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> Soundstage is mostly a product of specific frequency response engineering. Equalization usually "kills" soundstage on headphones known for it, and it's not because it's doing something bad to distortion or whatever (I've seen that excuse in some threads).
> 
> A good pair of headphones will have low THD, good phase response, and, optimally, a good FR without getting into DSP. THD is especially important because it's not something you can "fix", like you can with an EQ for a more balanced FR (or a colored sound if that's your thing). A lot of expensive, seemingly high-end headphones have pretty gnarly THD and you can hear the difference pretty noticeably with the right material.


Yeup


----------



## OC'ing Noob

The Pook said:


> Analog input is a non-issue but the L/R speakers aren't the same thing. I thought that those plugs were called banana plugs ... but looking for banana plugs to speaker wire "adapters" aren't turning up results that look right.
> 
> Both my speakers and the high level input/outputs on my sub just use speaker wire inputs with the little "clamp" mechanism.
> 
> Insight from you audio geniuses?


Step 1: Buy banana plugs.
Step 2: Strip sleeve from speaker wire. I recommend getting a multi gauge stripper, but scissors will work too.
Step 3: Install banana plugs on bare copper wire part. I recommend the screw top banana plugs as opposed to the solder ones.
Step 4: Plug them into whatever you want. 

Banana plugs are clean, easy to use, and quickly interchangeable.


----------



## The Pook

Thanks, but was resolved long ago  

amp is already installed and working fine (other than a hum that I started a new thread about).


----------



## Simmons572

sli_shroom said:


> not sure of your power requirements, but the grace digital GDI-BTAR513 is another option.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PLCMZ8W/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> i have been using one for about a year now to power a set of polk tsi100s and the subout is running to a polk psw111
> 
> plenty of punch and has some nice extrrea. like bluetooth and a remote
> 
> 
> side note...it is the perfect size to stack a modi on


Thanks, and that's a great point about the size. I really appreciate the suggestions folks :thumb:

[imaginary rep]


----------



## Streetdragon

Sooo selling my Schiit Valhalla2 and jumped for the masdrop Darkvoice 366SE and ordert some tubes for playing around
Cant wait^^ Shipping should be 28.12.2018. 
Is that date fixed or do they send drops faster from time to time?


----------



## john1016

Just got a pair of DT 770 pro's, I have to say they sound amazing(first set of good headphones). I was reading that the DT 880's are close but a bit better, with soundstage and tone and such. They are mid open back and not closed. Is it worth trying them out or will I not notice much of a difference?


----------



## boredgunner

john1016 said:


> Just got a pair of DT 770 pro's, I have to say they sound amazing(first set of good headphones). I was reading that the DT 880's are close but a bit better, with soundstage and tone and such. They are mid open back and not closed. Is it worth trying them out or will I not notice much of a difference?


They're completely different. The DT 770 has much stronger bass and treble and less relative mid range presence. The DT 880 is mostly open back so it'll sound much more open, but it also has a flatter frequency response - less bass, less treble, more evenly balanced.


----------



## john1016

boredgunner said:


> They're completely different. The DT 770 has much stronger bass and treble and less relative mid range presence. The DT 880 is mostly open back so it'll sound much more open, but it also has a flatter frequency response - less bass, less treble, more evenly balanced.


Cool, thanks for the info. Going to have to get a pair at some point in the future.


----------



## ToTheSun!

john1016 said:


> Cool, thanks for the info. Going to have to get a pair at some point in the future.


This is the FR of the 770: https://diyaudioheaven.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/dt770-pro-250.png
This is the FR of the 880: https://diyaudioheaven.files.wordpress.com/2018/03/fr-dt880.png?w=614

Closed vs open differences aside (the former has better isolation, but poorer bass consistency when seal is sub-optimal), the 770 might sound more "fun" because of the elevated low and high ranges against mids. The 880 is, overall, more balanced.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

I will throw in my own data about the beyerdynamics stuff. 

The Dt770s can sound really nice. 

Don't waste your money on the DT880s. They are ok, but there is better stuff out there. 

The dt990s are a mistake. 

The T1s are an embarrassment to Germany.


----------



## pez

No no no, VW is the _real_ embarrassment to Germany at this point in time .


----------



## Streetdragon

Cant wait to get my Darkvoice^^


----------



## Streetdragon

so silent in here... but anyway:

Got my Darkvoice. All tubes had a bad hum. For testing i left the Tung-Sol tube in for 80+H and the hum was still there without any changes.
Made the Fitz-Mod and all humming sounds are gone. perfekt^^ The gain got higher, but that is ok

Though the tubes i dont realy hear any differenz. And compared to my NFB-1 Amp and the Darkvoice there is only a little change. I cant describe it... its there but... dont know^^



Spoiler
















For the DV and different Headphones:
Audece LCD-X are ok with that.
Fostex TR-X00 Purple is loosing the deep sub bass. bad bad
Sennheiser HD 650 has the somehow a bit more "room". But nothing worl changing.
So i think i use the Darkvoice for preamping my other AMP from time to time and to look at it, because looks nice^^


----------



## Blze001

I've been somewhat absent from this thread because you lot keep showing me stuff I want to buy with money I don't have. 

I am gonna get back into things a bit, still need to figure out how I managed to turn my old '70s headphones mono when I put in a mini-XLR plug.


----------



## Simmons572

I posted this in the Hi-Fi section, but I guess nobody reads that forum anymore 



Simmons572 said:


> Definitely falls into the "what did you get today" category, my father dug out his old JBL 4312's (purchased new in '81) out of the guest room, and allowed me to set them up in my already cramped bedroom.
> 
> They sound absolutely phenomenal. Who needs a sub when you have 12" woofers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/unOSrAm.jpg


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Simmons572 said:


> I posted this in the Hi-Fi section, but I guess nobody reads that forum anymore




Ohhhhh? Old jbl stuff huh? I have very limited experience with JBL stuff, but some of that old reference stuff is supposed to be some of the best speakers you can buy. 

Do they have horn tweeters?


----------



## Simmons572

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Ohhhhh? Old jbl stuff huh? I have very limited experience with JBL stuff, but some of that old reference stuff is supposed to be some of the best speakers you can buy.
> 
> Do they have horn tweeters?


They do sound fantastic. I am honestly shocked with how good they sound. And I really appreciate the dedicated volume control for the mid-range and the tweeter speakers.










They appear to be cone tweeters. (Picture from google, not mine)


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Simmons572 said:


> They do sound fantastic. I am honestly shocked with how good they sound. And I really appreciate the dedicated volume control for the mid-range and the tweeter speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They appear to be cone tweeters. (Picture from google, not mine)


They are basically mastering monitors for recording studios. The japanese love the old jbl stuff. They actually have speaker clubs that you have to pay a pretty penny to be a member of just so you can listen to stuff like this. 

Honestly, if your dad is just letting you use them, I would urge you to consider buying them off of him for like 100 bucks or something. They go for 1K on ebay. 

Once you properly own them, I would seriously consider getting a proper speaker amp for them. These things have a ton of potential.


----------



## Simmons572

Tjj226 Angel said:


> They are basically mastering monitors for recording studios. The japanese love the old jbl stuff. They actually have speaker clubs that you have to pay a pretty penny to be a member of just so you can listen to stuff like this.
> 
> Honestly, if your dad is just letting you use them, I would urge you to consider buying them off of him for like 100 bucks or something. They go for 1K on ebay.
> 
> Once you properly own them, I would seriously consider getting a proper speaker amp for them. These things have a ton of potential.


Indeed. However, he remembers how much he paid for them back in 81, and he may not let them go for anything less lol. 

And absolutely, I would love to hear these things with proper amplification.


----------



## pez

Yeah my headphone itch has subsided a bit in lieu of car and *some* other PC stuff. I'm just at a pretty 'I'm ok with this' point in audio and it will probably remain that way for some time.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

ELAC Debut 2.0 line is on sale if anyone is looking for good speakers on the cheap.


----------



## Simmons572

OC'ing Noob said:


> ELAC Debut 2.0 line is on sale if anyone is looking for good speakers on the cheap.


Damn, $149 is a great price for them. Too bad there s a 1-2 month wait on amazon.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Simmons572 said:


> Damn, $149 is a great price for them. Too bad there s a 1-2 month wait on amazon.


You can get them at Best Buy as well as directly from ELAC.


----------



## Blze001

pez said:


> Yeah my headphone itch has subsided a bit in lieu of car and *some* other PC stuff. I'm just at a pretty 'I'm ok with this' point in audio and it will probably remain that way for some time.


Same. The funds that usually would go to headphones went to a new water loop.

Now I'm gonna be getting a car, so... yeah... headphone funds might be even more restricted for a bit.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Continuation of tube amp project


----------



## Simmons572

Not really sure what I am looking at, but it looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Simmons572 said:


> Not really sure what I am looking at, but it looks pretty impressive.


A headphone amp. 

A really really really big, heavy, overkill headphone amp : P


----------



## vf-

Tjj226 Angel said:


> A headphone amp.
> 
> A really really really big, heavy, overkill headphone amp : P


----------



## coolhandluke41

Stoked with this amp so far ,burn-in time ,this will be feeding my newly acquired iFi IESL


----------



## Blze001

So you know how people joke about percussive maintenance? Well, I accidentally dropped my Dynaphase Sixty headphones and suddenly they were stereo again. Didn't see anything obvious when I cracked them open to look things over, but if I were to hazard a guess I'd say two wires were in close proximity and got attached, and me dropping it separated them again. Anyway, cleaned up a few things inside and stuffed some cotton balls into the cups and they're good to go. Just need to find some better earpads, I think these are the original ones from 1970 and while they're in good shape, they're a little flat and my ears push painfully on the inner plastic. Problem is, the technical term for this size is "effing massive", so I doubt I'll be pulling an easy Brainwavz pad swap. Also I need to clean the metal a bit, any suggestions on a good detergent to use without risking the plastic?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Here is the schematic to the amp above


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Not the most related place, but I am currently in the process of upgrading my living / media room's home theater system. This weekend, I will be painting the TV wall with carbon colored paint as an accent wall. In addition to wall mounting the TV, I am adding the following to my Polk Audio R50 speakers:

- ELAC Debut 2.0 C6.2 (will eventually upgrade from the R50's to F6.2)
- Dayton Audio SUB-1200 (will eventually upgrade to a PB1000)
- Dayton Audio SAT-BK (4x) satellite speakers for ceiling mounted surround

While I have some concerns about the center not quite matching up to the R50's currently, the Denon AVR-910w (picked up for $140) should be able to mitigate much of the imbalance with Audessy. That said, I eventually plan to upgrade the floor standing speakers so I am not too worried. Will post pics once I get everything setup.


----------



## pez

I'd be interested to see said pics . I love clean living room setups...something which mine still is not .


----------



## vf-

pez said:


> I'd be interested to see said pics . I love clean living room setups...something which mine still is not .


Once it's cleaned it starts pilling up again.


----------



## Streetdragon

soooo i got a used TH-900 and wow^^ just a nice sound!
but i wanna cut the stock wire and solder on some XLR-Connectors.
My question now is:










IS this the right layout of the wires/colors? i dont have a multimeter or so to test them^^


----------



## Gilles3000

Streetdragon said:


> soooo i got a used TH-900 and wow^^ just a nice sound!
> but i wanna cut the stock wire and solder on some XLR-Connectors.
> My question now is:
> 
> IS this the right layout of the wires/colors? i dont have a multimeter or so to test them^^


I'd suggest getting a multimeter either way, even if its just a cheap one. Its worth its weight in gold when you have to troubleshoot anything.


----------



## Blze001

Found out Brainwavz makes some XL round pads now, so the gaudy big '70s cans are 100% back in action. For those of you wondering what they sound like, they have the classic '70s "MID ALL THE THINGS" sound when used with a neutral DAC/Amp setup. I actually prefer the unaltered sound for classic rock.

So I have three presets for listening:

* Easy listening: This setting is a subtle U shape on the EQ. They actually do a really good job with this setting, very nice to listen to, pretty neutral. Not AKG neutral, but reasonably accurate for being 40 year old cans I got for cheap off eBay. I like this for genres like classical and jazz.

* I like to party: Having dedicated high/low speaker lets these things respond really well to tweaking EQ. Moving it towards more of a V shape gets you a more "fun" sound that average types like and audiophiles condemn for not being accurate. I like this setting for most of my listening and movies, more fun and just a little bit on the silly side when there's an explosion or a bass drop.

* Raging alcoholic: Remember how I said the bass scales well? It scales all the way up to 11. My JVC HA-SZ2000s are a close second place for bass-cannon status, but still second.

Next to my Q701s for size comparison.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> soooo i got a used TH-900 and wow^^ just a nice sound!
> but i wanna cut the stock wire and solder on some XLR-Connectors.
> My question now is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS this the right layout of the wires/colors? i dont have a multimeter or so to test them^^


Wai wai wai whoa whoa. 

Are they really the 900s or did you mean the 600s. 

If we are talking about the expensive 900s, I would NOT be cutting up the cable. Just leave them stock and enjoy them for what they are because the moment you perform surgery, their value will sink faster than BMWs when you drive them off the lot. 

Adding XLR connectors doesn't really make a heck of a lot of sense anyways. The fostex headphones are really easy to drive and there are plenty of really nice single ended amps out there that wont offer any sort of XLR balanced output. And if they do, then its a fake balanced output anyways. 

Honestly the whole XLR thing is a bloody scam.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Some pictures of painting and dried contrast to my TV and cherry stained stand.


----------



## Streetdragon

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Wai wai wai whoa whoa.
> 
> Are they really the 900s or did you mean the 600s.
> 
> If we are talking about the expensive 900s, I would NOT be cutting up the cable. Just leave them stock and enjoy them for what they are because the moment you perform surgery, their value will sink faster than BMWs when you drive them off the lot.
> 
> Adding XLR connectors doesn't really make a heck of a lot of sense anyways. The fostex headphones are really easy to drive and there are plenty of really nice single ended amps out there that wont offer any sort of XLR balanced output. And if they do, then its a fake balanced output anyways.
> 
> Honestly the whole XLR thing is a bloody scam.


yeah i sleeped a night over it and i let it be like it is. I will only change the stock pads. cant use the stock pads over 30mins without my skin react allergic(red, itchy). Orderd some Brainwavz XL Genuine Leather.
Got the 900 used for 700€ and im ok with that :thumb:


But if i compare the TR-X00 with the TH-900. The 900 need way more power for the same volumn. and the soouuunnnnndddd hmmmm :Snorkle: if you know what i mean


----------



## pez

OC'ing Noob said:


> Some pictures of painting and dried contrast to my TV and cherry stained stand.


Need moar TV inches .


----------



## OC'ing Noob

pez said:


> Need moar TV inches .


TV is a 52" Samsung 1080p from like 5-6 years ago. I plan to eventually replace it with a 55-65" LG SK9500PLA soon depending on funds. May actually upgrade the floor standing speakers first depending on how well they match up to my center channel. Wall mount is coming in today, so I will get TV mounted and the 3.1 setup hooked up by the end of the week. Here are some before and after pictures so far.


----------



## pez

No that's a very nice little cozy setup you look to have there .


----------



## The Pook

Brainwavz memory foam pads are 33% off/$13 shipped with Prime (for all colors except black) on Amazon for the next 2 hours as part of a flash sale if anyone needs some.

https://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Re...V5TK/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally got the TV wall mounted and angled. First time I put it half a foot too high so had to re-do it. It looks much better now. I also put up blackout curtains for the side window since there is no longer a CRT TV to block the sunlight.


----------



## The Pook

Are swapping pads always a PITA or am I just inept? 

Swapped them on my Modern Retros and struggled, but figured it was just because I never done them. A friend upgraded from his M50X and passed them onto me, so I decided to replace the pads on them too. I've been fighting with them for about 40 minutes and I just now got _one_ side done. 

All the yahoos on YouTube cut from taking the old pads off to having the new pads on and the only advice they give is "take your time."


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> Are swapping pads always a PITA or am I just inept?


I took 30 minutes to put the A pads on my Beyers and only a minute to put the B pads. I think it's more dependent on the pads and their individual tolerancing.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> A friend upgraded from his M50X and passed them onto me, so I decided to replace the pads on them too.


By the way, how do you like the M50X? And what did your friend upgrade to?


----------



## The Pook

ToTheSun! said:


> By the way, how do you like the M50X? And what did your friend upgrade to?



He was looking into replacing the pads since they were really worn but his wife got him the HD5X Jubilees as an early Christmas present instead. 

I'd be upset if I paid $149 for them, I'm not really a fan. They're uncomfortable even with the better pads and they have a fraction of the bass and similar sound overall to my Modern Retros that were $21 (+ $ of pads). 

They're fantastic for the $13 I paid for them though


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Huge discounts are available again for the ELAC Debut 2.0 6-Series again. Just ordered a pair of F6.2 floor standing speakers for $400 instead of the usual $800. The B6.2's are also back at $149.


----------



## pez

The Pook said:


> Are swapping pads always a PITA or am I just inept?
> 
> Swapped them on my Modern Retros and struggled, but figured it was just because I never done them. A friend upgraded from his M50X and passed them onto me, so I decided to replace the pads on them too. I've been fighting with them for about 40 minutes and I just now got _one_ side done.
> 
> All the yahoos on YouTube cut from taking the old pads off to having the new pads on and the only advice they give is "take your time."


The T50RP are a pain to pad swap. The only super easy ones in my opinion are the ones that have a mounting bracket and allow you to mount the pads before reattaching. The HD700, TH-X00 and HD600/650 are this way.


----------



## JackCY

OC'ing Noob said:


> Some pictures of painting and dried contrast to my TV and cherry stained stand.


I like the black wall but I would paint mainly a wall opposite of the TV/monitor/etc. to minimize reflections in it. Then put an ambient light behind the TV/etc.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

JackCY said:


> I like the black wall but I would paint mainly a wall opposite of the TV/monitor/etc. to minimize reflections in it. Then put an ambient light behind the TV/etc.


The wall opposite of the TV is actually the back wall of the kitchen where the stove and stuff are, so it is not possible to do that unfortunately. The living room and kitchen lack a divider in between as my house utilizes an open floor design. I am waiting for sales on Hue lights to buy a hue strip to provide bias lightning to the TV. It is a multi-stage process. I get the TV and tower speakers tomorrow. Next will be 4 conductor 14awg cables, 10ft pieces of raceways (and connectors of various sorts), satellite speakers, and perhaps another subwoofer for a dual-sub setup.


----------



## pez

I love our Hue lights for living room movie viewing alone. Being able to dim the lights to an ambient level that gets rid of reflections, but doesn't make it pitch black otherwise has been a huge help. Quite fun to play with too if you add an assistant like Google Home or Alexa, too.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

pez said:


> I love our Hue lights for living room movie viewing alone. Being able to dim the lights to an ambient level that gets rid of reflections, but doesn't make it pitch black otherwise has been a huge help. Quite fun to play with too if you add an assistant like Google Home or Alexa, too.


Indeed, but the light strip is also $70 a pop without sales.


----------



## pez

OC'ing Noob said:


> Indeed, but the light strip is also $70 a pop without sales.


Yeah...that's the main reason we haven't gotten any just yet. We have 3 color bulbs for our office/den area and bedroom and 3 white ones for the living room. The dimmable feature alone is nice, but I would like to put color bulbs back into the living room.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So I picked up these little fellas today. Why does no one ever talk about them? Like there's barely any mentions or reviews across the internet despite them sounding phenomenal and being the most comfortable iems(and possibly headphones in general) i've ever tried! I guess Grado isn't really the first name to come to mind when you think of iems.


----------



## Makki

Long time no see. Ever since I losted my Hifimans i have been craving to get another set of good headphones. Back then Grado was chosen and now im going to listen few choices. GH4 caught my interest being one heck of a beauty, not to mention about limited edition set. They dont have these to try out so i have to little bit feel this out. Its correct that these are little bit same like RS2e, which is one choice too, but little bit inferior overall. These two has same price tag which does choice to be more RS2e.

Can anybody confirm this though? Being to listened these two? Any comments?

Last choice could be PS500e, but now im more convinced that it would be one of up there. Going to try these out anyway.

Its little bit difficult task get new headphones since, there isnt many choice to even try out. Nor even many shops that does, this is trip i gotta make to even listen these. Maybe others while im there.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Makki said:


> Long time no see. Ever since I losted my Hifimans i have been craving to get another set of good headphones. Back then Grado was chosen and now im going to listen few choices. GH4 caught my interest being one heck of a beauty, not to mention about limited edition set. They dont have these to try out so i have to little bit feel this out. Its correct that these are little bit same like RS2e, which is one choice too, but little bit inferior overall. These two has same price tag which does choice to be more RS2e.
> 
> Can anybody confirm this though? Being to listened these two? Any comments?
> 
> Last choice could be PS500e, but now im more convinced that it would be one of up there. Going to try these out anyway.
> 
> Its little bit difficult task get new headphones since, there isnt many choice to even try out. Nor even many shops that does, this is trip i gotta make to even listen these. Maybe others while im there.


I wouldn't even bother with grados. They are THE most uncomfortable headphones you can possibly own. 

If you had hifimans and liked them, you could try the hifiman sundaras. For 500 bucks they are probably one of if not the best price to performance headphones I have heard before you get to the ~1K territory.


----------



## rluker5

Hi, I won one of those Creative Sound BlasterX G6 from OCN/Creative and thought this would be a good place to post my impressions 

I compared it mostly to the Sound BlasterX AE-5 I already have and also the onboard audios I have around using some mid power Hifiman HE4xx and Focal Elear.

First of all, the G6 and AE-5 are in a different league in how much power they can pump into your headphones. They can probably both destroy any phones I have. They also have a higher bit and bitrate dac and sound smoother than onboard audio. 
The onboard on my 17" Asus FX73VE-WH71 sounds decent on it's own until you mess with the eq settings or turn up the volume on some thirsty headphones. The eq robs the rest of the spectrum to feed the bass pretty badly if you turn it up, blooms the bass significantly and if I turn it up loud with my 50 ohm Hifimans, it buckles and hits it's limit at what I would consider just loud. The onboard audio on my ROG Maximus VII Hero gives up at a lower volume and shares the eq problems(although it is still fine for driving a Bluetooth transmitter to my speakers). These 50 ohm Hifiman HE4xx need less power than a lot of other headphones as well. Focal Elears, while more ohms get louder with less power and would be unbearable at the same volume so the lack of the intended audio at a given volume would be much less, but it would still pop up sometimes.
The onboard on my daughter's Z87 Deluxe fared the best and volume was good enough for my Hifimans and it's non eq audio enhancements did the best of the onboards at not robbing the rest of the spectrum of volume when boosting bass or treble. The onboard on my Asus h81 board doesn't have any non windows adjustments and is pretty quiet, but sounds decent. And the Creative Sound Blaster Recon 3Di on my 97 Classified lacks volume and rolls off the bass to such an extent that it takes nearly the full range of the eq to bring it back to a neutral setting on the G6 or AE-5.

I know there are bigger headphones and better onboard audios, but I just have what I have.

The main differences between the AE-5 and G6 is the G6 is more mobile. There, I'm done. 

The G6 has slightly different software. I installed it on 3 different computers and it didn't interfere with the onboard audio with any of them. It also doesn't have to start with windows, so you could just have it ready for when you would want to plug in the dac and have it just take up some hard drive space the rest of the time. The G6 takes a second or two to turn on after you plug the usb in and the biggest downside I've seen to unplugging it is the software will complain there is no hardware so you close it out.

The low volume range on the G6 is roughly the same as the low on the AE5, as is the high volume range. The AE-5 also has a mid volume range for 32-149 ohms, but you can just adjust the volume instead of selecting this. Also for both the 384khz for the 32 bit is just for direct mode, if you want the eq or effects you get 96khz at 32bit. At least that is what windows makes available to me.

The bass sounded a little more subdued and clearer on the G6 than the AE-5, but I think this is software. I installed the driver for the G6, but not the software, on the computer where I have the AE-5(since I was worried about file overwrites or conflicts) and the G6 sounded just like the AE-5 on neutral. The difference is very minor and both the clarity on the AE-5 and the level on the G6 is better than anything else I have (other than the direct competitor of course). The eq on the G6 only goes +-12db as well, compared to +-24db on the AE-5. And yes, +12 on either sounds the same. +-24 is really only useful to correct some glaring problem like junk headphones, but I do like the option even if I almost never will use it. 
I also couldn't tell at first, but the G6 also robs the rest of the spectrum a bit when you turn the bass up while the AE-5 doesn't. At least on my setups. The song that shows this is "Memories of Me" from Lake of Dracula/ Lake of Dracula, where towards the end of the song they put up a long wall of resonant treble while pounding away at the drums. The G6 will let the treble droop while the AE-5 doesn't. This wasn't apparent to me with the other stuff I was listening too since it was so much less than what any of my onboard audios did. But it is there and does it with MusicBee and VLC and you can make the droop go away by returning the bass to normal. Both the eq and the acoustic engine contribute to this. Unfortunately I can't control the bass on the G6 with the software for the AE-5 so I can't see if this is just software. The G6 still beats everything else on keeping them seperate, but not the AE-5. The bass blooms more when you turn it up with the AE-5 and this was only made noticeable to me when I compared it to the G6 since this problem is worse on everything else I have.

The G6 also doesn't have Scout Radar (which I never use) or some noise reduction effects for your mic.

But it does have a better menu for adjusting component volumes and has discrete stereo/5.1/7.1/direct options for your headphones while the AE-5 just has 7.1/direct. 

Both have scout mode which amplifies everything action at the expense of ambience volume. Scout mode also disables any eq settings for clear voice ones when you enable it and returns those settings when you disable it. Voices and sounds are much clearer with it on, to the point where it doesn't match the feel of the game. Very interrupty when you want atmosphere, but you can understand conversations much better, and see that some games put a lot more of them in in crowded areas than others. In Metro 2033 in Burboun's market area, it sounds like a highschool cafeteria with that on. It almost sounds too quiet and muffled when you turn it off, but then starts to sound more cinematic. Scout mode on the AE-5 is a bit problematic if your hotkeys are claimed or the game doesn't like them. It also pauses and restarts the audio when you switch it on or off with the AE-5. The G6 switches instantly and smoothly with no game argument when you push the buttons.

The G6 also has that handy volume dial. 

I like both the AE-5 and the G6. But if I had to keep one I would keep the G6 since I can use it with any of my computers.

I've also tossed in a few screenshots of the AE-5 and G6 versions of Sound Blaster Connect to show the differences with the corresponding device noted in the upper left corner.

Edit: Still a couple more drawings left


----------



## pez

I haven't tried a pair of Grado anything in years. I've used IEMs pretty sparingly over the past several years, but always use my TF10 when it's time.

In other news, I think I'm going to be getting rid of the HD700 and HEXv2 and potentially pick up another pair of HD650 or the TH-X00 with a removable cable.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I wouldn't even bother with grados. They are THE most uncomfortable headphones you can possibly own.


Eh they aren't _that_ bad with 3rd party G cushions, and they are fun as hell for rock music. I have a pair of sr225e's on rando amazon G cushions that I keep around just for when I dig out my prog rock or thrash metal stuff


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Here is the new TV wall mounted. It feels a bit high, so I might lower it later if it bothers me. I have the ELAC F6.2 setup to and man do they sound amazing. Next step is to move the mess of components into the stand or install a floating shelf behind the speaker for them.


----------



## Makki

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I wouldn't even bother with grados. They are THE most uncomfortable headphones you can possibly own.
> 
> If you had hifimans and liked them, you could try the hifiman sundaras. For 500 bucks they are probably one of if not the best price to performance headphones I have heard before you get to the ~1K territory.


Hifimans HE-560 was at some point option to me. And i was happy with 400s sq, but their bad build quality was the thing why these arent any more option. I dont want to pay that price tag for headphones which doesnt even last more than a year.

And im not alone with my opinion. My friend, who also pointed Hifimans to me, have had similar experiences later.

Super comfy, nice sound tho


----------



## Tiihokatti

Personally I've had my Hifiman HE-400 for over 5 years now. The only things that had some wear and tear were the earpads (replaced with HM5 hybrid pads) and the cable (which I fixed with simple heat-shrink tubes). Also bought a separate 1.3m cable, the original 3m long "Fat Bastards" is simply too *fat* and long for desktop/mobile phone use.


----------



## pez

After the HEXv2, I can't really recommend Hifiman in good faith. Failing at the most critical part....connectors is a bit of a disappointment....but hey, just release a new model and make it cheaper and it's fixed magically, eh? That's clearly the correct solution to screwing up.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

RatPatrol01 said:


> Eh they aren't _that_ bad with 3rd party G cushions, and they are fun as hell for rock music. I have a pair of sr225e's on rando amazon G cushions that I keep around just for when I dig out my prog rock or thrash metal stuff


The grados that dont have the bigger pads are actually that bad. My ears rest against the metal drivers. Yeah, with after market pads, that can be kind of fixed. The foam they use can still get really hot and itchy though. 

And the other thing is that by the time you buy the grados and the pads and go through the hassle, you could just have bought some used LCD-2s and have a way better experience.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Tiihokatti said:


> Personally I've had my Hifiman HE-400 for over 5 years now. The only things that had some wear and tear were the earpads (replaced with HM5 hybrid pads) and the cable (which I fixed with simple heat-shrink tubes). Also bought a separate 1.3m cable, the original 3m long "Fat Bastards" is simply too *fat* and long for desktop/mobile phone use.


The new stuff is really bad with build quality. My HE-500s can be used as a hammer. The HE-560s......not so much. 

The only thing is that I felt like the sundaras didn't seem to have the same issues as the "higher end" stuff. After working with pez on the HEX fiasco, I really inspected the sundaras and everything seemed fine. 

The only thing I can recommend beyond the sundaras is the LCD2-C but those are quite a bit more. 500 bucks seems to be a difficult price point in the headphone world.


----------



## sli_shroom

pez said:


> Yeah...that's the main reason we haven't gotten any just yet. We have 3 color bulbs for our office/den area and bedroom and 3 white ones for the living room. The dimmable feature alone is nice, but I would like to put color bulbs back into the living room.


no hue...no hub needed.


I use them for ambient/colored lighting of my fish tank. works great with alexa

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0778TF781/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

being half the price of the hue strip is nice too


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> The only thing I can recommend beyond the sundaras is the LCD2-C but those are quite a bit more. 500 bucks seems to be a difficult price point in the headphone world.


For $500, one can always get a pair of DT1990's. Build quality doesn't get much better and THD is very low, and they can easily be EQ'd for a more neutral FR if the "Beyer treble" is unwanted.


----------



## pez

sli_shroom said:


> no hue...no hub needed.
> 
> 
> I use them for ambient/colored lighting of my fish tank. works great with alexa
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0778TF781/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> being half the price of the hue strip is nice too


Yeah I already have a Hue hub, so it's not something I'm too worried about. Also, I have a couple strips like that and they do well, but I hate their plug in method. Don't get me wrong, though, I'm not saying that justifies the pricing of the Hue strip.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> For $500, one can always get a pair of DT1990's. Build quality doesn't get much better and THD is very low, and they can easily be EQ'd for a more neutral FR if the "Beyer treble" is unwanted.


The beyer treble is very unwanted and I don't care for EQ either. Although I will say that the beyer dynamic headphones are pretty darn comfy. 

I wish hifiman would get their act together and start improving their QC.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> The beyer treble is very unwanted and I don't care for EQ either. Although I will say that the beyer dynamic headphones are pretty darn comfy.
> 
> I wish hifiman would get their act together and start improving their QC.


You'd have to EQ the Sundara to achieve anything remotely neutral, too. I just find the native FR of the DT1990's easier to correct in terms of EQ settings because the only notable deviation occurs in a single, more limited interval.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> You'd have to EQ the Sundara to achieve anything remotely neutral, too. I just find the native FR of the DT1990's easier to correct in terms of EQ settings because the only notable deviation occurs in a single, more limited interval.



?

I think that EQing usually detracts from the sound, and I certainly do not believe in making headphones sound neutral. 

The sundaras were very good out of the box on a no name amp. If I spent the time trying to pair it with the right amp, it would probably be a really killer system. 

The beyers just have issues that can't be solved with proper gear selection, burn in, or modifications.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> ?
> 
> I think that EQing usually detracts from the sound, and I certainly do not believe in making headphones sound neutral.
> 
> The sundaras were very good out of the box on a no name amp. If I spent the time trying to pair it with the right amp, it would probably be a really killer system.
> 
> The beyers just have issues that can't be solved with proper gear selection, burn in, or modifications.


All 3 of your sentences convey very subjective notions. Neutrality in any sound system is objectively superior, and preference for anything other than is just that: preference.

I never said the Sundaras weren't good as-is; I simply said they had FR issues of their own. You can choose to correct them with software/hardware EQ or not at all.

And, yes, the DT1990's have issues of their own, namely the "Beyer treble". That one is easily mitigable. What other issues are you referring to to?


----------



## Makki

Tjj226 Angel said:


> ?
> 
> I think that EQing usually detracts from the sound, and I certainly do not believe in making headphones sound neutral.


Amen, but this seems to be wrong opinion if you say it. Somehow.


----------



## The Pook

Neutral is nice, so is comical amounts of bass


----------



## pez

I personally don't spend money on headphones to EQ them. If they're at the point where I want to change them via EQ, I bought the wrong headphones and I'm going to make it a point to return them....that's just me though, and I won't try to tell people to do with their money--unless they ask .


----------



## ToTheSun!

Makki said:


> Amen, but this seems to be wrong opinion if you say it. Somehow.


It can't be wrong by definition - it's personal preference. But if we're talking in the context of "Hi-Fi", fidelity, wherein neutral tonality is wanted, is an objectively legitimate standard.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> All 3 of your sentences convey very subjective notions. Neutrality in any sound system is objectively superior, and preference for anything other than is just that: preference.
> 
> I never said the Sundaras weren't good as-is; I simply said they had FR issues of their own. You can choose to correct them with software/hardware EQ or not at all.
> 
> And, yes, the DT1990's have issues of their own, namely the "Beyer treble". That one is easily mitigable. What other issues are you referring to to?


What exactly do you define neutrality as? 

I can tell you I have heard "neutral" systems before that measure perfectly flat frequency response and they are some of the most sterile and dry sounding systems I have ever heard. 

You might have some other definition of neutral, so we could be talking about very different things here. 

---------

And yes, the DT1990 issues are easily mitigable. You simply buy some other pair of headphones : D 

But in all seriousness, the treble is one issue, the other is general listener fatigue. I can't listen to those headphones for more than 5 minutes before I have to take them off my head.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> What exactly do you define neutrality as?
> 
> I can tell you I have heard "neutral" systems before that measure perfectly flat frequency response and they are some of the most sterile and dry sounding systems I have ever heard.
> 
> You might have some other definition of neutral, so we could be talking about very different things here.
> 
> ---------
> 
> And yes, the DT1990 issues are easily mitigable. You simply buy some other pair of headphones : D
> 
> But in all seriousness, the treble is one issue, the other is general listener fatigue. I can't listen to those headphones for more than 5 minutes before I have to take them off my head.


Regarding neutrality in frequency response, it all depends on the target. What standard were the "neutral" systems you heard equalized for? "Sterile" and "dry" sounding is, again, a subjective notion. "Fun" headphones would be the opposite of what you're conveying, but they are not necessarily accurate or "high fidelity".

If you're having listener fatigue from using the DT1990's, that's unfortunate. I do not, and based on buyer feedback and general reviews on the Internet I'd have to assess that's not a technical fault of the product, nor is it common enough to warrant dismissing them altogether.

With all that said, you do raise a very good point. Depending on the target curve, "neutral" can be very different from different perspectives. In that sense, neither the DT1990's nor the Sundara's conform well enough to any widely accepted target curve, which is also why I mentioned that EQ might be palatable to a lot of people.


----------



## john1016

So I have a question about the DT 770's, I have the 250 ohm version and love them. The "pro" reviews say that the 32 ohm version sounds almost like them and the 80 ohm version has more bass. If I get the 32 ohm version for portable uses will I be disappointed compared to the 250 version?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> Regarding neutrality in frequency response, it all depends on the target. What standard were the "neutral" systems you heard equalized for? "Sterile" and "dry" sounding is, again, a subjective notion. "Fun" headphones would be the opposite of what you're conveying, but they are not necessarily accurate or "high fidelity".
> 
> If you're having listener fatigue from using the DT1990's, that's unfortunate. I do not, and based on buyer feedback and general reviews on the Internet I'd have to assess that's not a technical fault of the product, nor is it common enough to warrant dismissing them altogether.
> 
> With all that said, you do raise a very good point. Depending on the target curve, "neutral" can be very different from different perspectives. In that sense, neither the DT1990's nor the Sundara's conform well enough to any widely accepted target curve, which is also why I mentioned that EQ might be palatable to a lot of people.


Well the reason I keep bringing up subjective notions, is because I have absolutely no respect for objective notions. I think our current scientific models for sound work really well in idealized conditions, and I think they completely fall apart in the real world. Ive just heard wayyyyy too many systems (both speaker and headphones) that "test" (FR, square wave, all sorts of distortion figures, slew rates yadda yadda ya) perfectly but end up sounding like total crap. 

And then I hear tons of systems that have horrible test results and almost go out of their way to color the sound, that sound amazing. This is part of the reason I made the comments about neutrality to begin with. 
------------------------------------------------------

As far as the DT1990s go, I will say this is that I have not heard the 1990s in a LONG LONG LONG time and from what I understand beyerdynamic has tweaked some things in their product line up when they came out with the t1 gen 2. 

Its possible that we are essentially talking about two different headphones. But I can tell you that the pair I heard were super bright and super harsh. So much so that I would be pretty darn surprised if you could fix it with an EQ. 

And to go even further, I thought the 1990s were kind of a joke at the time right along with the T1s because the 770s and 880s sounded better. Or at the very least the lower end headphones were easier to listen to.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> As far as the DT1990s go, I will say this is that I have not heard the 1990s in a LONG LONG LONG time and from what I understand beyerdynamic has tweaked some things in their product line up when they came out with the t1 gen 2.
> 
> Its possible that we are essentially talking about two different headphones. But I can tell you that the pair I heard were super bright and super harsh. So much so that I would be pretty darn surprised if you could fix it with an EQ.
> 
> And to go even further, I thought the 1990s were kind of a joke at the time right along with the T1s because the 770s and 880s sounded better. Or at the very least the lower end headphones were easier to listen to.


Well, you can't have heard them THAT long ago; they were released in 2016. Subjective reviews and FR measurements point to hypothetical changes in the design being very subtle, so I doubt they'd sound very different to you now. You'd probably have a very similar opinion of them, if not the exact same.
But why do you say you doubt an effective EQ curve couldn't "fix" them? I've tried a few EQ settings myself (manual and pre-engineered like Sonarworks' True-fi) and you can make this pair sound like basically your standard Sennheiser (except with slightly less distortion in the bass region).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> Well, you can't heard them THAT long ago; they were released in 2016. Subjective reviews and FR measurements point to hypothetical changes in the design being very subtle, so I doubt they'd sound very different to you now. You'd probably have a very similar opinion of them, if not the exact same.
> But why do you say you doubt an effective EQ curve couldn't "fix" them? I've tried a few EQ settings myself (manual and pre-engineered like Sonarworks' True-fi) and you can make this pair sound like basically your standard Sennheiser (except with slightly less distortion in the bass region).


Wow, you are right. I heard them at the head-fi meet before I left for seattle. Has it only been 2 years? It seems really long ago. 

An an EQ curve might be able to change the tone, but they can't fix square wave response, inter modulation distortion, and tons of other issues. 

And like I keep saying, there is not such thing as a free lunch. EQ of any kind is slightly damaging your original audio signal. And god forbid you want to listen to a CD transport, record player, tape deck, or even an audio server, because you won't be able to apply EQ at that point. 

EQing is just a cheap parlor trick IMO. I ended up going to the other extreme and now I just build everything myself and tailor the sound to my tastes. : P


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey anyone have any experience with portable setups? I picked up a pair of Campfire Audio Polaris IEMs, and while they sound excellent attached to my iPhone X via dongle, i'd like to spoil them a little. I know the lightning to 3.5mm dongle has a surprisingly decent micro DAC in it, but there's gotta be better options.

I'm hoping to spend $500 or less and so far I've been looking at the dragonfly red, FiiO Q5, and the Chord Mojo...and they all have their caveats. The dragonfly sounds like it'll be too much amp for something as low impedance as the Polaris, and I'd rather not deal with how that will affect fine volume control, and I have to attach it via a different dongle. The FiiO can connect to lightning out of the box and I like a lot of what it's selling, but nobody seems to rave about how it sounds the way they do for the other two. And finally there's the Mojo, which everyone says is the best, but it's at my max budget, it's huge, has a smallish battery, and would also require an adapter for the phone.

Anyone have any better options I'm not thinking of? Would also consider swapping over to a different device since I'm really more after a high quality DAC than I am an amp, but I'd like it to have the ability to stream Spotify at HQ, maybe Tidal as well since I've been playing with that.


----------



## Streetdragon

STAX SRS-3100 for 568€+costums maybe... but...
for deep nice bass i have th900.
Maybe sell my lcd-x and get this stax?


----------



## Gilles3000

RatPatrol01 said:


> Hey anyone have any experience with portable setups? I picked up a pair of Campfire Audio Polaris IEMs, and while they sound excellent attached to my iPhone X via dongle, i'd like to spoil them a little. I know the lightning to 3.5mm dongle has a surprisingly decent micro DAC in it, but there's gotta be better options.
> 
> I'm hoping to spend $500 or less and so far I've been looking at the dragonfly red, FiiO Q5, and the Chord Mojo...and they all have their caveats. The dragonfly sounds like it'll be too much amp for something as low impedance as the Polaris, and I'd rather not deal with how that will affect fine volume control, and I have to attach it via a different dongle. The FiiO can connect to lightning out of the box and I like a lot of what it's selling, but nobody seems to rave about how it sounds the way they do for the other two. And finally there's the Mojo, which everyone says is the best, but it's at my max budget, it's huge, has a smallish battery, and would also require an adapter for the phone.
> 
> Anyone have any better options I'm not thinking of? Would also consider swapping over to a different device since I'm really more after a high quality DAC than I am an amp, but I'd like it to have the ability to stream Spotify at HQ, maybe Tidal as well since I've been playing with that.


Honestly, I'd get none of the above, having to deal with double dongles and/or large dac/amps attached to your phone is plain annoying.

I'd either keep it practical and get a slight upgrade light the Fiio i1 or SMSL i2/icon. Or even better, Both Fiio and Shure have lightning cables for MMCX IEM's with everything build in, probably the most elegant solution.

Or get a DAP, some of those even support streaming services now. And you won't have to deal with the extra bulk and wire mess on your phone.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Gilles3000 said:


> I'd either keep it practical and get a slight upgrade light the Fiio i1 or SMSL i2/icon. Or even better, Both Fiio and Shure have lightning cables for MMCX IEM's with everything build in, probably the most elegant solution.


The SMSL has bad reviews, seems expensive, and is actively difficult to buy. The FiiO i1 looks alright but it's just so much extra cord, I'd rather deal with dongles. I considered getting an MMCX to lightning cable, Campfire makes one themselves, but I kinda doubt the sound will be any better over just using the stock Apple dongle.

Obviously I'd rather avoid bulkiness and dongles when possible but for my use case neither is a deal breaker. I'm not planning to use the setup on like a bus ride or anything, I just want something i can easily transport between my work desk and my desk at home, so I guess more semi-portable?

Appreciate the advice either way though. I should look harder into DAPs but every time I do I have trouble figuring if they can run streaming services or not.


----------



## skupples

WOOT WOOT!

My brother rebuilt my assdrop AKG 7xx's with quality wires & good solder points as an xmas gift.  

I missed these guys, sounds great with this used magni/modi 3 stack i grabbed on the low low.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

ToTheSun! said:


> Regarding neutrality in frequency response, it all depends on the target. What standard were the "neutral" systems you heard equalized for? "Sterile" and "dry" sounding is, again, a subjective notion. "Fun" headphones would be the opposite of what you're conveying, but they are not necessarily accurate or "high fidelity".
> 
> If you're having listener fatigue from using the DT1990's, that's unfortunate. I do not, and based on buyer feedback and general reviews on the Internet I'd have to assess that's not a technical fault of the product, nor is it common enough to warrant dismissing them altogether.
> 
> With all that said, you do raise a very good point. Depending on the target curve, "neutral" can be very different from different perspectives. In that sense, neither the DT1990's nor the Sundara's conform well enough to any widely accepted target curve, which is also why I mentioned that EQ might be palatable to a lot of people.





ToTheSun! said:


> Well, you can't have heard them THAT long ago; they were released in 2016. Subjective reviews and FR measurements point to hypothetical changes in the design being very subtle, so I doubt they'd sound very different to you now. You'd probably have a very similar opinion of them, if not the exact same.
> But why do you say you doubt an effective EQ curve couldn't "fix" them? I've tried a few EQ settings myself (manual and pre-engineered like Sonarworks' True-fi) and you can make this pair sound like basically your standard Sennheiser (except with slightly less distortion in the bass region).



Agreed with this. EQ'ing is perfectly fine IMO if it's a specific, isolated frequency range that is not to your tastes. Though the only headphones I EQ are my BT headphones (PXC 550). They have this weird boost around 1.5-2 kHz that I attenuate by 3dB. I do not use EQ on my 1990s and 880s though I can imagine that the 1990s can be harsh for some with some poorly mastered tracks and certain genres (they seem to have a boost around 8 kHz). 

I personally don't think the 880s have a particular boost (from what I observed after 4 years of intensive usage), but they lack in bass, imaging, soundstage, comfort, build quality and detail in the higher range compared to the 1990s (fun fact: this can be mitigated a little bit by using the DT 1990B pads on them). I think the drivers in the 1990s are just mechanically superior to the 880s. They deliver sound very close to how vocalists and instruments would sound in a studio (DT 880 also does a good job). On the other hand, some headphones I tried like the HD 650s get good reviews online, but I find that those drivers really can not be corrected. You can't seem to EQ what sounds like a slow/damped driver. HD 660S has faster drivers and fixes most of the issues I had with the HD 650s. Then again, depending on the music you listen to, the 650s might sound much more relaxed.

I distinguish between 2 cases when I listen to music. Forward/active listening and background listening. When I'm at work, I like just listening to music in the background for hours and mute out noise from the outside. My slightly warm sounding PXC 550s with ANC are okay for that (while listening to chillhop, funk and fusion). At other times I like to really immerse myself in music (jazz, soul, classical, r&b) and then the 1990s resolve a lot of detail and brings the action towards you.

This is just my opinion though, but I definitely agree that there are objective aspects to sound (mechanics of drivers, distortion, frequency response). I don't think there truly exist superior / endgame headphones though. Each pair really focuses on something else, and depending on what you're looking for, the better pair of headphones will differ.


----------



## Gilles3000

RatPatrol01 said:


> I considered getting an MMCX to lightning cable, Campfire makes one themselves, but I kinda doubt the sound will be any better over just using the stock Apple dongle.
> 
> Obviously I'd rather avoid bulkiness and dongles when possible but for my use case neither is a deal breaker. I'm not planning to use the setup on like a bus ride or anything, I just want something i can easily transport between my work desk and my desk at home, so I guess more semi-portable?
> 
> Appreciate the advice either way though. I should look harder into DAPs but every time I do I have trouble figuring if they can run streaming services or not.


I'd be very surprised if the aftermarket MMCX cables aren't better than the $10 apple dongle, tbh.

But if its just desk to desk, that opens you up a ton more options, there are other members that can, most likely, make a better recommendations than I can.

As for DAP's, the FiiO M9 is probably the most accessible one that supports both Spotify and Tidal.


----------



## ToTheSun!

TheBlademaster01 said:


> Agreed with this. EQ'ing is perfectly fine IMO if it's a specific, isolated frequency range that is not to your tastes. Though the only headphones I EQ are my BT headphones (PXC 550). They have this weird boost around 1.5-2 kHz that I attenuate by 3dB. I do not use EQ on my 1990s and 880s though I can imagine that the 1990s can be harsh for some with some poorly mastered tracks and certain genres (they seem to have a boost around 8 kHz).


I have my own 5 filter EQ for the DT1990, but I switch back and forth between that and stock. They sound very obviously different with and without it, being more neutral with it, but I thoroughly enjoy listening to music such as classical and acid jazz with their native FR.

The fun part about these headphones is that they have excellent bass (probably the best in their segment) and the raised treble doesn't overpower it; it just brings to life some sparkly instruments that tend to be buried in the mix in the majority of tracks. They're fun, but easily turned to neutral.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Gilles3000 said:


> the FiiO M9 is probably the most accessible one that supports both Spotify and Tidal.


Huh...the FiiO M9 looks like exactly what I want, it even functions as a USB DAC when needed.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

ToTheSun! said:


> *I have my own 5 filter EQ for the DT1990, but I switch back and forth between that and stock.* They sound very obviously different with and without it, being more neutral with it, but I thoroughly enjoy listening to music such as classical and acid jazz with their native FR.
> 
> The fun part about these headphones is that they have excellent bass (probably the best in their segment) and the raised treble doesn't overpower it; it just brings to life some sparkly instruments that tend to be buried in the mix in the majority of tracks. They're fun, but easily turned to neutral.



Hmm, you have to explain to me how this works exactly, I'd be interested in it. I really do not have a reason to EQ my 1990s, but I'm interested in how you changed the sound characteristics. I use the A pads on them though (the half-filled ones). They are more comfortable with them but also more forward sounding. I find that the B pads made them sound slightly more hollow, but it's a very minor difference. I mostly did it for comfort reasons . At the same time, the B pads improve the bass on my 880s.


----------



## ToTheSun!

TheBlademaster01 said:


> Hmm, you have to explain to me how this works exactly, I'd be interested in it. I really do not have a reason to EQ my 1990s, but I'm interested in how you changed the sound characteristics. I use the A pads on them though (the half-filled ones). They are more comfortable with them but also more forward sounding. I find that the B pads made them sound slightly more hollow, but it's a very minor difference. I mostly did it for comfort reasons . At the same time, the B pads improve the bass on my 880s.


Well, like I said, I enjoy them without any equalization too, but I find that some genres sound better with a more "Harman friendly" curve, namely metal. But I'm using the B pads, so my settings would not work as well with the A pads. I did try them for a week or so, but I didn't enjoy them - a bit too sibilant for me.

With the B pads, measurements follow the Harman curve pretty smoothly, with only the raised 8-15K treble section and a couple of peaks, so I simply made this to bring their FR closer to target curves used by solderdude from dyiaudioheaven and RTINGS. Unfortunately, I don't have my own gear to measure them individually, but inter-unit deltas are small enough that it doesn't matter. A single high-shelf filter with a 5db reduction from 6K up is probably enough for the desired effect, though. Other high-end headphones at stock have wobbly treble regions, too, so it's pretty inconsequential.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I really like these headphones because you can switch pads (A and B) and EQ them very simply and achieve completely different FR's, but they stand on their own technical merits such as very good distortion, better-than-average isolation for an open back design, and very sturdy build quality.


----------



## Hydroplane

I've got the el cheapo monoprice 8323 headphones, perfect for watching asmr videos lol


----------



## pez

I'm slowly finding determination to potentially match my HEXv2 to a better amp before I call it quits on them.

Anyhow....hope everyone had a good Holidays (where applicable)!


----------



## The Pook

Hydroplane said:


> I've got the el cheapo monoprice 8323 headphones, perfect for watching asmr videos lol



Haven't used the 8323s, but the $5 more expensive 16150s have comical amounts of bass and still sound alright, I use them more than my M50X 

I still use my SHP9500s more than anything since they're so comfortable but bass is non-existent


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> Haven't used the 8323s, but the $5 more expensive 16150s have comical amounts of bass and still sound alright, I use them more than my M50X
> 
> I still use my SHP9500s more than anything since they're so comfortable but bass is non-existent


If you make your own EQ curve against diyah's target, you can probably make your SHP9500's sound very neutral. A friend of mine who hardware EQ's his ADI-2 DAC this way for all of his headphones dared me to try, so I spent a few minutes going for absolute neutrality. The result was very good. You should try it. Can't say whether or not THD is good enough to keep it clean, but the sound signature will definitely be there.

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/brands-philips/shp9500/


----------



## The Pook

ToTheSun! said:


> If you make your own EQ curve against diyah's target, you can probably make your SHP9500's sound very neutral. A friend of mine who hardware EQ's his ADI-2 DAC this way for all of his headphones dared me to try, so I spent a few minutes going for absolute neutrality. The result was very good. You should try it. Can't say whether or not THD is good enough to keep it clean, but the sound signature will definitely be there.
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/brands-philips/shp9500/



I don't care about neutral, I want bass :laughings

EQ doesn't really help unless I'm playing music in Foobar (which I already do), how do you use an EQ for _gaming_ through a DAC?

I'm not buying more hardware for it, at that point I'd just buy better headphones.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> I don't care about neutral, I want bass :laughings
> 
> EQ doesn't really help unless I'm playing music in Foobar (which I already do), how do you use an EQ for _gaming_ through a DAC?
> 
> I'm not buying more hardware for it, at that point I'd just buy better headphones.


By making your SHP9500's more neutral, you're getting more bass. Equalizer APO is systemwide, unless you're using ASIO or something similar. I'd never tell you to buy a $1000 DAC just to equalize sub-$100 headphones, lol. Like you said, at that point, you'd be better off buying a different set of cans.

With a free download and a couple of minutes spent, you can get the bass your headphones are lacking.


----------



## The Pook

ToTheSun! said:


> By making your SHP9500's more neutral, you're getting more bass. Equalizer APO is systemwide, unless you're using ASIO or something similar. I'd never tell you to buy a $1000 DAC just to equalize sub-$100 headphones, lol. Like you said, at that point, you'd be better off buying a different set of cans.
> 
> With a free download and a couple of minutes spent, you can get the bass your headphones are lacking.



Equalizer APO has a terrible interface so I went looking for a guide and found out about Peter's Equalizer plugin/extension for it and I'm kinda sad no one told me about this before  

Still can't get anywhere near the bass of my Retros/M50X without sounding like garbage, but it's definitely better 

Thanks guy!


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> Equalizer APO has a terrible interface so I went looking for a guide and found out about Peter's Equalizer plugin/extension for it and I'm kinda sad no one told me about this before
> 
> Still can't get anywhere near the bass of my Retros/M50X without sounding like garbage, but it's definitely better
> 
> Thanks guy!


No problem. Keep tweaking the bass till it sounds just right. If you follow a good curve like diyah's, there's no reason why the signature can't sound good enough. More or less distortion, well... That's just something you can't change.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Yep, pretty damned pleased with the FiiO M9, was exactly what I was looking for


----------



## Blze001

I made the mistake of letting my parents borrow my Onkyo C-7030 cd player. Pretty sure I'm never getting it back, so before I get another one, anyone else have a suggestion for a better option? Preferably this side of $500. New car means not a lot of music money.


----------



## Gilles3000

Just wondering, if you use digital out on a CD player, does it really matter how good the internal hardware is?

After all its just digital to digital isn't it?


----------



## pez

That CD player does have analog out, but yes, if using optical, you're really just relying on the CD player working consistently at that point.


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> That CD player does have analog out, but yes, if using optical, you're really just relying on the CD player working consistently at that point.


So basically if you already own a good DAC or Receiver with toslink or coax input, spending big money on a CD player is entirely pointless and any half decent one will do?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gilles3000 said:


> Just wondering, if you use digital out on a CD player, does it really matter how good the internal hardware is?
> 
> After all its just digital to digital isn't it?


Depends on a lot of factors. The internal hardware still matters, but its one of those deals where as long as you buy something respectable, you should be fine. 

Now that being said. A lot of vintage high end CD players have killer dacs in them. I would advise that you do some research on what ever CD player you can find. If you are in the market for CD players, I would also advise going to thrift stores or some good wills. If you find a respectable looking CD player, just google it on your phone and see if its anything worth while.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Blze001 said:


> I made the mistake of letting my parents borrow my Onkyo C-7030 cd player. Pretty sure I'm never getting it back, so before I get another one, anyone else have a suggestion for a better option? Preferably this side of $500. New car means not a lot of music money.


You could just buy another C-7030. Aren't they around $150?


----------



## pez

Gilles3000 said:


> So basically if you already own a good DAC or Receiver with toslink or coax input, spending big money on a CD player is entirely pointless and any half decent one will do?





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Depends on a lot of factors. The internal hardware still matters, but its one of those deals where as long as you buy something respectable, you should be fine.
> 
> Now that being said. A lot of vintage high end CD players have killer dacs in them. I would advise that you do some research on what ever CD player you can find. If you are in the market for CD players, I would also advise going to thrift stores or some good wills. If you find a respectable looking CD player, just google it on your phone and see if its anything worth while.


Yep, Tjj said it better than I did .


----------



## axipher

pez said:


> Yep, Tjj said it better than I did .


Are Sony PlayStations (the original) still sought after for their great audio quality on CD playback?


----------



## Makki

Grabbed Grado GH2 for new headphones. Sounds very good by first listening, bad thing is that my music sounds horrible in car now. Now its more highlighted what matters with it.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

axipher said:


> Are Sony PlayStations (the original) still sought after for their great audio quality on CD playback?


Wait, seriously? Was it the PSX or PSOne's that were that way?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

axipher said:


> Are Sony PlayStations (the original) still sought after for their great audio quality on CD playback?


Yeup.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

WhiteWulfe said:


> Wait, seriously? Was it the PSX or PSOne's that were that way?


You search for the right playstation using a model or serial number. Just remember that you will need to do some modifications to the circuit to get the most out of the CD player. 

More info about it here 

http://www.deletethe.net/instructables/build-a-playstation-1-cd-player/


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Tjj226 Angel said:


> You search for the right playstation using a model or serial number. Just remember that you will need to do some modifications to the circuit to get the most out of the CD player.
> 
> More info about it here
> 
> http://www.deletethe.net/instructables/build-a-playstation-1-cd-player/


Ah, first gen only, or at least it seems. Website is incredibly hard to read. Mine's a later model, SCPH-9001, and so it was more just a curiosity thing.


----------



## JackCY

The Pook said:


> Equalizer APO has a terrible interface so I went looking for a guide and found out about Peter's Equalizer plugin/extension for it and I'm kinda sad no one told me about this before
> 
> Still can't get anywhere near the bass of my Retros/M50X without sounding like garbage, but it's definitely better
> 
> Thanks guy!


EqAPO and Peace kind of go together but you can absolutely use EqAPO as is or use it's own GUI tools. A simple "equalizer apo gui" search... it's the first link, PEACE. I think it's even linked, advertised or mentioned on EqAPO's page. You download one you're downloading the other, don't know who wouldn't.

I can't recommend using Eq with anything, never sounds right to me. Bassless headphones will not magically have great bass thanks to Eq haha. It can be useful to cut or reduce annoying things out on garbage headphones but even than it's more about luck.

---

Buy a crap ton of PS1s, build up the hype, profit.


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> I can't recommend using Eq with anything, never sounds right to me. Bassless headphones will not magically have great bass thanks to Eq haha. It can be useful to cut or reduce annoying things out on garbage headphones but even than it's more about luck.


I'd say exactly the opposite - EQ is, sometimes, absolutely necessary for an ideal listening experience. And it's not about "garbage" headphones. Even a very expensive pair like the HD800S can have specific faults that can be corrected with a PROPERLY engineered curve, namely its excess in the 100-200 Hz region which makes everything sound muddy.

The EQ myth that it ruins sound quality is silly. There's nothing about it that is inherently bad, unless you really screw up. On the contrary, it can make even some of the best headphones sound even better.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> I'd say exactly the opposite - EQ is, sometimes, absolutely necessary for an ideal listening experience. And it's not about "garbage" headphones. Even a very expensive pair like the HD800S can have specific faults that can be corrected with a PROPERLY engineered curve, namely its excess in the 100-200 Hz region which makes everything sound muddy.
> 
> The EQ myth that it ruins sound quality is silly. There's nothing about it that is inherently bad, unless you really screw up. On the contrary, it can make even some of the best headphones sound even better.


You need to learn more fundamentals. And honestly you need to stop talking to audio engineers. They are just haphazardly applying a scientific model to achieve various results. You need to go talk to some physicists or audio scientists. They are the ones who understand that what we currently know about audio is nothing more than a series of educated guesses and they should be able to explain to you where the model starts to fall apart. 

Onto EQ 

EQ does have plenty of negative effects. Some are inherent like group delay and time domain distortion, some are side effects such as unforeseen intermodulation distortion, and hell sometimes you just end up with a ton of bizarro digital artifacts for no good reason. EQ can very easily ruin the sound regardless of the engineering that went into the curve or lack there of. And sometimes a "properly" engineered EQ can sound like crap because it messes certain aspects in a particular recording. I mean this whole topic is a massive rabbit hole that goes on forever. 

Now look, EQ CAN ruin everything. It CAN also fix a lot of other issues too. In all cases, EQ does introduce its own set of issues, but sometimes those issues are small compared to a massive frequency spike *cough*HD800*cough*. Its all situational. 

As long as you remember that the ultimate goal of audio is to create a totally transparent and immersive experience, you will start to see where the audio engineering doctrine starts to fall apart.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> You need to learn more fundamentals. And honestly you need to stop talking to audio engineers. They are just haphazardly applying a scientific model to achieve various results. You need to go talk to some physicists or audio scientists. They are the ones who understand that what we currently know about audio is nothing more than a series of educated guesses and they should be able to explain to you where the model starts to fall apart.


The model starts to fall apart when you decide, from the get-go, that EQ is bad. You're accusing me of listening to audio engineers too much as an insult, but you're the one hung up on technicalities that are either made up or inconsequential. Here's a model that doesn't fall apart: I create a curve, compare it directly to native, and judge for myself. If the target is good, the results will often be satisfactory.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Onto EQ
> [...]
> Its all situational.


Yeah, that's my point. You can stubbornly listen to a pair of very expensive headphones with various different amps that you bought to achieve a random coloration that is pleasing to you without EQ or you can accept the fact that there are limitations to the hardware and a free EQ curve fixes a lot of issues. Common sense is a fundamental I've learned pretty early on in life.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> The model starts to fall apart when you decide, from the get-go, that EQ is bad. You're accusing me of listening to audio engineers too much as an insult, but you're the one hung up on technicalities that are either made up or inconsequential. Here's a model that doesn't fall apart: I create a curve, compare it directly to native, and judge for myself. If the target is good, the results will often be satisfactory.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's my point. You can stubbornly listen to a pair of very expensive headphones with various different amps that you bought to achieve a random coloration that is pleasing to you without EQ or you can accept the fact that there are limitations to the hardware and a free EQ curve fixes a lot of issues. Common sense is a fundamental I've learned pretty early on in life.



I did not decide that EQ is bad. Im not even really saying that EQ should never be used. I am saying that there are non trivial issues with EQ. Period. Im sorry, but there is no arguing that fact. 

All I want you to understand is that EQing your stuff is not a magic bullet. An EQ is a tool. It has pluses and minuses. If the pluses outweigh the minuses, then great, go for it. If not, then don't do it. Feel free to experiment with what works and what doesn't. I honestly don't care. 

I do not have a problem what so ever with what you do. I have a problem when you start saying stuff like there is no way for a properly engineered EQ to ruin music. Not only is it possible for properly engineered EQing to ruin your sound, there are actually numerous ways in which it can happen, and its very easy to do. Im also saying that sometimes it solves problems that overshadow the negative aspects of EQ. 

For instance you last comment there has me scratching my head. "I can stubbornly listen to a pair of very expensive headphones with various amps"..............uhhhhhhhh yeah? Its called demoing. It is exceedingly situational, but its also achievable. I really hope I don't have to explain why amp and headphone synergy is superior to EQ. One is a mechanical advantage, the other is a band aid solution.


----------



## Makki

One thing is why you even want to still talk about glorious EQ while it has been explained many times? Its your opinion, dont spread like its the only truth.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Makki said:


> One thing is why you even want to still talk about glorious EQ while it has been explained many times? Its your opinion, dont spread like its the only truth.


I don't want to talk about "glorious EQ". I tried to help a fellow member by suggesting an EQ curve to ameliorate his aural experience with his headphones of choice. It worked. I was thanked. That was it. The only reason we're still talking is because you guys have some sort of snobby disgust toward the concept in general.

I mean, the post that prompted my response included this: "I can't recommend using Eq with anything, never sounds right to me."
Like, what? ANYTHING? What about the almost virtually complete lack of headphones in the market that conform to a widely accepted target? You can take the vast majority of high-end headphones currently in existence and improve them with EQ. If it doesn't "sound right", that's your prerogative.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> I did not decide that EQ is bad. Im not even really saying that EQ should never be used. I am saying that there are non trivial issues with EQ. Period. Im sorry, but there is no arguing that fact.


Like what, phase shift? You're going to have to be more specific about what you mean. It's very easy to find written articles and presentations online by audio scientists and engineers dispelling myths, the vast majority of which created in the audiophile community.

The entire music industry incorporates equalization in some form or another. Sound engineers in charge of mixing and mastering albums use equalized systems. There are professional products designed integrally for equalization. To take such an intransigent stance such as denouncing equalization completely is to deny years of industry standard. Luckily, professionals are not reading threads over at SABF about things like plankton or some such. There's enough expectation and confirmation bias among enthusiasts as is.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> All I want you to understand is that EQing your stuff is not a magic bullet. An EQ is a tool. It has pluses and minuses. If the pluses outweigh the minuses, then great, go for it. If not, then don't do it. Feel free to experiment with what works and what doesn't. I honestly don't care.


So, we do agree. That's good.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> I do not have a problem what so ever with what you do. I have a problem when you start saying stuff like there is no way for a properly engineered EQ to ruin music. Not only is it possible for properly engineered EQing to ruin your sound, there are actually numerous ways in which it can happen, and its very easy to do.


If an EQ curve is "ruining" the sound (whichever way you mean), then it's not a properly engineered one.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> For instance you last comment there has me scratching my head. "I can stubbornly listen to a pair of very expensive headphones with various amps"..............uhhhhhhhh yeah? Its called demoing. It is exceedingly situational, but its also achievable. I really hope I don't have to explain why amp and headphone synergy is superior to EQ. One is a mechanical advantage, the other is a band aid solution.


I really hope you don't have to explain why.


----------



## JackCY

Do we need to bring a fire hose in to calm down the fire here?

---

HD800 is for deaf rich elderly people, that's why it has the crazy treble.


----------



## Makki

ToTheSun! said:


> I don't want to talk about "glorious EQ". I tried to help a fellow member by suggesting an EQ curve to ameliorate his aural experience with his headphones of choice. It worked. I was thanked. That was it. The only reason we're still talking is because you guys have some sort of snobby disgust toward the concept in general.
> 
> I mean, the post that prompted my response included this: "I can't recommend using Eq with anything, never sounds right to me."
> Like, what? ANYTHING? What about the almost virtually complete lack of headphones in the market that conform to a widely accepted target? You can take the vast majority of high-end headphones currently in existence and improve them with EQ. If it doesn't "sound right", that's your prerogative.


You just came here to argue about something, right?


----------



## ToTheSun!

JackCY said:


> Do we need to bring a fire hose in to calm down the fire here?
> 
> ---
> 
> HD800 is for deaf rich elderly people, that's why it has the crazy treble.


The treble isn't the only thing wrong about the HD800.

https://diyaudioheaven.files.wordpress.com/2013/12/hd800-fr-30k.png?w=614&h=373


----------



## TheBlademaster01

I'm also (genuinely) curious about group delay introduced by equalization, how it is quantified and what the order of magnitude is compared to the properties of the wires and amplifier.




JackCY said:


> Do we need to bring a fire hose in to calm down the fire here?
> 
> ---
> 
> HD800 is for deaf rich elderly people, that's why it has the crazy treble.



Lol, if you have hearing loss in the 6-10 kHz range that's pretty bad (not typically the range that is affected by presbycusis ). Some musicians, people who frequently visit rock/pop concerts and audiophiles who listen for long periods of time at elevated noise levels (i.e. noise induced hearing loss) might have this though. Typically also in combination with tinnitus (side-effect of the brain filling in the blanks).


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> I don't want to talk about "glorious EQ". I tried to help a fellow member by suggesting an EQ curve to ameliorate his aural experience with his headphones of choice. It worked. I was thanked. That was it. The only reason we're still talking is because you guys have some sort of snobby disgust toward the concept in general.
> 
> I mean, the post that prompted my response included this: "I can't recommend using Eq with anything, never sounds right to me."
> Like, what? ANYTHING? What about the almost virtually complete lack of headphones in the market that conform to a widely accepted target? You can take the vast majority of high-end headphones currently in existence and improve them with EQ. If it doesn't "sound right", that's your prerogative.
> 
> 
> Like what, phase shift? You're going to have to be more specific about what you mean. It's very easy to find written articles and presentations online by audio scientists and engineers dispelling myths, the vast majority of which created in the audiophile community.
> 
> The entire music industry incorporates equalization in some form or another. Sound engineers in charge of mixing and mastering albums use equalized systems. There are professional products designed integrally for equalization. To take such an intransigent stance such as denouncing equalization completely is to deny years of industry standard. Luckily, professionals are not reading threads over at SABF about things like plankton or some such. There's enough expectation and confirmation bias among enthusiasts as is.
> 
> 
> So, we do agree. That's good.
> 
> 
> If an EQ curve is "ruining" the sound (whichever way you mean), then it's not a properly engineered one.
> 
> 
> I really hope you don't have to explain why.



For starters, I have already mentioned some specific issues with EQ. You casually blew them off, so IDK what you want exactly. 

Secondly, no one has been snobby. The only issue here is that you have your head so far up you know where that you literally can't read what we are saying. And if you took all of 3 seconds to chill out and try to have a real (probably very interesting) debate, then we wouldn't be in this mess. 

But instead you seem to discount anyone who has different experiences or information than you. And whats worse is that your evidence for discounting people is demonstrably false or misleading. 

I mean just look at your comments about the music industry. They do use EQ, but its not the same thing as an active EQ curve. We are trying to actively EQ our music against our listening devices. They are leveling or equalizing various instruments so that you can hear one instrument or vocal over another. But maybe you were referring to something else.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> For starters, I have already mentioned some specific issues with EQ. You casually blew them off, so IDK what you want exactly.


I don't want anything. You're free to listen to your headphones in any way you like. If it takes random coloration from amps in order to avoid the ghosts in EQ, that's fine.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> Secondly, no one has been snobby.


"EQing is just a cheap parlor trick IMO."

Right...



Tjj226 Angel said:


> And whats worse is that your evidence for discounting people is demonstrably false or misleading.


I think the onus here is on you. You've employed the Sound 101 glossary integrally to casually make the point that EQ "ruins sound", but I've seen no effort from you to substantiate your claims, either with papers or measurements, or, at least, the opinion of an authority in the industry. In contrast, I've done my own research into the subject, so I've drawn my own conclusions.

You're free to try to change my mind; I've never been known to stubbornly disagree when the attempt is honest and the data are obvious. If you don't, well, I'll take the opportunity to say I agree to disagree and excuse myself from further exchanges.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

Oh btw, @ToTheSun!

I finally got around to try replicating the curve you showed in your response to me about 2 weeks ago. They definitely do sound more neutral, or rather tamed like that. It also eliminates the sometimes harsh treble from the cymbals (On Miles Davis' "So What" for example). Didn't know they could sound like that, so a belated thanks is in order.

On some other tracks I do prefer the stock sound though (probably also because I grew so accustomed to it, so there's a fair amount of bias there). On stock with the A pads it just sounds more engaging to me, but yeah that's just subjective 

E:

And yeah, I know some of the phenomena Tj Angel mentioned from electromagnetics (properties of wires, conductors etc.), but I don't see how software changes those properties. It's also only significant in RF with EM waves that travel near the speed of light btw (at least if he was talking about dispersion when he mentioned group delay). That would be well outside of the audible spectrum however. It would be nice if we could get some explanation on that.


----------



## ToTheSun!

TheBlademaster01 said:


> Oh btw, @ToTheSun!
> 
> I finally got around to try replicating the curve you showed in your response to me about 2 weeks ago. They definitely do sound more neutral, or rather tamed like that. It also eliminates the sometimes harsh treble from the cymbals (On Miles Davis' "So What" for example). Didn't know they could sound like that, so a belated thanks is in order.


In the meantime, I've also made a different curve to address the 200 Hz hump of the native FR because a friend of mine, with a lot of money and a lot of sense, dared me to make them as neutral as possible and give my impressions (equalized against diyah's target). They sound very good this way, and I like them more like this than native now. They still have that extra splash of treble, so they sound like they're a Beyer, but they're no longer muddy like they can be, especially in some rock tracks. If you're willing to try, I recommend you do and draw your own conclusions. Of course, with the A pads, you'd need a slightly different curve. Either that or listen with the B pads.

Based on my findings and opinion, I'm strongly considering trying out the HD660S with a curve for their bass. That's their only major weakness.


----------



## pez

axipher said:


> Are Sony PlayStations (the original) still sought after for their great audio quality on CD playback?





WhiteWulfe said:


> Wait, seriously? Was it the PSX or PSOne's that were that way?





Tjj226 Angel said:


> Yeup.


Yeah I remember seeing that some time ago, but I'd honestly never go that far. I'm way too far into making my life media-wise a digital experience to go as far to implement a PSOne into my system. I'd rather spend the time and energy into sourcing an older set of speakers or receiver/amplifier that will make my lossless files sound their best.



ToTheSun! said:


> I'd say exactly the opposite - EQ is, sometimes, absolutely necessary for an ideal listening experience. And it's not about "garbage" headphones. Even a very expensive pair like the HD800S can have specific faults that can be corrected with a PROPERLY engineered curve, namely its excess in the 100-200 Hz region which makes everything sound muddy.
> 
> The EQ myth that it ruins sound quality is silly. There's nothing about it that is inherently bad, unless you really screw up. On the contrary, it can make even some of the best headphones sound even better.


I'm not quoting everything, but I'll address what I've read over the last few pages. Ultimately, if you like what EQ does, go for it.

EQ is used in the industry as a means to compensate a plethora of variables. That's much different than what you are actually suggesting. That and they are using hardware EQs over something like a software EQ--again much different.

Once you realize all the variables and you start EQ'ing, you should pretty quickly find out that EQ'ing for certain type of music or even specific album is going to sound poor on another source....and if your EQ'ing is so slight that you think that does matter, then software EQ starts to become a waste. Just like finding the right headphone, finding the right equipment to go along with it is just as important.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> I don't want anything. You're free to listen to your headphones in any way you like. If it takes random coloration from amps in order to avoid the ghosts in EQ, that's fine.
> 
> 
> "EQing is just a cheap parlor trick IMO."
> 
> Right...
> 
> 
> I think the onus here is on you. You've employed the Sound 101 glossary integrally to casually make the point that EQ "ruins sound", but I've seen no effort from you to substantiate your claims, either with papers or measurements, or, at least, the opinion of an authority in the industry. In contrast, I've done my own research into the subject, so I've drawn my own conclusions.
> 
> You're free to try to change my mind; I've never been known to stubbornly disagree when the attempt is honest and the data are obvious. If you don't, well, I'll take the opportunity to say I agree to disagree and excuse myself from further exchanges.


I will say it again. 

EQ adds time domain distortion, inter modulation distortion, it can add digital artifacts, and the list goes on and on. EQ is a cheap parlor trick IN MY OPINION because it is fixing problems that should have been avoided to begin with. I don't care what your beliefs are. You can't look at EQ and not realize it is a band aid solution. 

And no, the onus is not on me. I tried pointing out the issues, you blew them off. I just restated them, so have at it. But I am not the one making massive sweeping statements like "The enitre music industry is using EQ". Unless I am high, I think you also made a point a couple weeks ago that said something like you can EQ any headphone to sound like any other headphone. If I had the time, I would go find the quote. But if you tell me I am wrong, I will believe you.


----------



## ToTheSun!

pez said:


> EQ is used in the industry as a means to compensate a plethora of variables. That's much different than what you are actually suggesting. That and they are using hardware EQs over something like a software EQ--again much different.


When you see someone mixing with headphones in the studio, they're probably not going to be using the native FR. Because of specific targets, music will always be produced with a specific sound. Grabbing any headphone off the shelf and using it as is is, most of the time, not the best way to listen to what the creators intended. But, like you said, taste is very subjective and it's not everyone's goal to do so. Personally, I enjoy them with at least a modicum of neutrality, so I fiddle with EQ. If someone is missing key frequency ranges with their own hardware (as happened in the thread), suggesting a custom curve made on something like EqAPO is a very practical way to improve the experience. Nothing esoteric about it.

Hardware EQ has some benefits over software EQ, but the latter emulates the former. In the case of EqAPO, minimum-phase.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> When you see someone mixing with headphones in the studio, they're probably not going to be using the native FR. Because of specific targets, music will always be produced with a specific sound. Grabbing any headphone off the shelf and using it as is is, most of the time, not the best way to listen to what the creators intended. But, like you said, taste is very subjective and it's not everyone's goal to do so. Personally, I enjoy them with at least a modicum of neutrality, so I fiddle with EQ. If someone is missing key frequency ranges with their own hardware (as happened in the thread), suggesting a custom curve made on something like EqAPO is a very practical way to improve the experience. Nothing esoteric about it.
> 
> Hardware EQ has some benefits over software EQ, but the latter emulates the former. In the case of EqAPO, minimum-phase.


No professional studio that I know mixes audio with headphones. And no one THAT I KNOW EQs anything. 

I have actually worked at a few studios over summer break back when I was in school. They spend 10s of thousands of dollars actually engineering a mastering studio with proper speakers. 

The whole goal in music mastering is to not touch anything. If you can record the band, musicians, what ever perfectly, then you don't need EQ or pretty much anything else. I will say this once again. EQing is a band aid solution.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Picked this up from ebay few days and since I order new leather pads couldn't resist to mod it ..very happy with the results (half inch Neoprane )


----------



## JackCY

I would take HD600 with HD650 or other good replacement cable over HD660S. Certainly not alone in that either. Sure if you're a bass head and need that BASSS then sure 650 or 660 is better for you. But also look at price and the HD600 is hard to beat from this trio.

coolhandluke41: Are you sure that's neoprene and not open cell foam, it looks so similar.

Someone call the fire department to calm down this EQ war.


----------



## coolhandluke41

JackCY
"Neoprene Foam Closed Cell Sponge"..I used to have like 10 feet roll of this stuff for insulation purposes back when I was overclocking ,it's great and it will form over time to some degree (semi-soft)
There is no extra space beyond the opening just like stock ,half inch vertical lift on each side and I'm glowing  low end is perfect ,all around improvement and very comfy
Edit: Stax are no joke ,wow


----------



## Streetdragon

What did you paid for the stax combo?

Still playing aroudn with the idea of getting a nice stax set too.
Maybe as a reward after i lost some weight


----------



## coolhandluke41

^ Sub 500 (5 months old)


----------



## OC'ing Noob

In my old age and long journey, I go by the whatever the hell sounds good to me route. Then again, my heavily modded TH-X00 are not exactly low end either. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Blze001

OC'ing Noob said:


> In my old age and long journey, I go by the whatever the hell sounds good to me route. Then again, my heavily modded TH-X00 are not exactly low end either. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Same. I even up the sacrilege ante by using EQ to alter the sound. Le gasp.


----------



## BradleyW

I also adjust the EQ slightly to make things sound much better for me.


----------



## rluker5

pez said:


> I'm not quoting everything, but I'll address what I've read over the last few pages. Ultimately, if you like what EQ does, go for it.
> 
> EQ is used in the industry as a means to compensate a plethora of variables. That's much different than what you are actually suggesting. That and they are using hardware EQs over something like a software EQ--again much different.
> 
> Once you realize all the variables and you start EQ'ing, you should pretty quickly find out that EQ'ing for certain type of music or even specific album is going to sound poor on another source....and if your EQ'ing is so slight that you think that does matter, then software EQ starts to become a waste. Just like finding the right headphone, finding the right equipment to go along with it is just as important.


You forgot to add that an eq setting may not be good enough if you switch headphones or are in a different mood for what spectrum distribution you want. This is probably why Creative is has so many profiles preloaded in their newer software. The variability also makes hardware comparisons too complicated so these should be with no eq. 

I like using eq. If I were passionate enough about it, or demanding enough, or were better at setting it up, I might prefer to replace software with hardware tuning. But my mood for what frequency distribution I prefer changes frequently, even for the same source so that might make things difficult.

Some people on this thread have more precise audio perception than me and have spent more effort persuing the best they can find. I hope they don't take offense at me preferring cheap eq use when a $1k setup is out of my price range because I do appreciate their insights. I've heard things mentioned that I have to check for just to become aware of. I'm just a less perceptive and more casual listener looking to enjoy what I've got.


----------



## Blze001

rluker5 said:


> Some people on this thread have more precise audio perception than me and have spent more effort persuing the best they can find. I hope they don't take offense at me preferring cheap eq use when a $1k setup is out of my price range because I do appreciate their insights.


Audiophile world is definitely one where it's easy to gatekeep. And sometimes said gatekeepers can be really aggressive.

EQ isn't the correct way to do it, sure. Fine. My viewpoint is I'll stop using it when I can afford that $1000+ worth of components considered the "minimum" for a proper audio setup. Also I like fun, bass heavy music and the "correct" way to listen to music according to the overall audiophile community is flat and analytic because "that's the way it was recorded and meant to be heard" or whatever.

This thread isn't that bad, but stepping over to some of the other audio sites out there is pretty hostile.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Blze001 said:


> Audiophile world is definitely one where it's easy to gatekeep. And sometimes said gatekeepers can be really aggressive.
> 
> EQ isn't the correct way to do it, sure. Fine. My viewpoint is I'll stop using it when I can afford that $1000+ worth of components considered the "minimum" for a proper audio setup. Also I like fun, bass heavy music and the "correct" way to listen to music according to the overall audiophile community is flat and analytic because "that's the way it was recorded and meant to be heard" or whatever.
> 
> This thread isn't that bad, but stepping over to some of the other audio sites out there is pretty hostile.


There are easily accessible papers online written by engineers who carried out experiments with trained subjects to assess audibility of phase shift related distortion introduced by equalization. I can think of no midrange or high-end headphone with a native frequency response so bad that would require an EQ curve so drastic to neutralize against a specific target that would introduce audible group delay in minimum phase EQ software such as EqAPO. And the audibility threshold has been measured in relation to sine wave tests and other very specific audio that bear no resemblance to real case scenarios such as music listening, gaming, or any other such activity we, at OCN, would partake in.

The opinion of the vast majority of professionals and enthusiasts that one can look up online is that, in practice, non-linear phase shift is inconsequential when used as intended (you know, to literally equalize). Opposition usually tends to be circumscript to a few users parroting absolute measurements with little real word value.

I wouldn't worry about using a good EQ program to tailor the sound to your liking. But the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as it's an even easier task to just do your own curve and look for artifacts that might impact your enjoyment. And if you, by chance, happen to find them (I doubt it), ask yourself if preventing them is worth the vast improvement to the sound signature you get from using such tools. And I wouldn't worry about the "gatekeepers".

I find the categorical denouncement of equalization a strange thing, many times in detriment of the self. But I guess that's just me.

As an addendum, regarding your "isn't the correct way to do it" comment, I think equalization will stop being relevant when they finally make the perfect headphones. Till then, we'll take the bad with the good.


----------



## rluker5

ToTheSun! said:


> There are easily accessible papers online written by engineers who carried out experiments with trained subjects to assess audibility of phase shift related distortion introduced by equalization. I can think of no midrange or high-end headphone with a native frequency response so bad that would require an EQ curve so drastic to neutralize against a specific target that would introduce audible group delay in minimum phase EQ software such as EqAPO. And the audibility threshold has been measured in relation to sine wave tests and other very specific audio that bear no resemblance to real case scenarios such as music listening, gaming, or any other such activity we, at OCN, would partake in.
> 
> The opinion of the vast majority of professionals and enthusiasts that one can look up online is that, in practice, non-linear phase shift is inconsequential when used as intended (you know, to literally equalize). Opposition usually tends to be circumscript to a few users parroting absolute measurements with little real word value.
> 
> I wouldn't worry about using a good EQ program to tailor the sound to your liking. But the proof of the pudding is in the eating, as it's an even easier task to just do your own curve and look for artifacts that might impact your enjoyment. And if you, by chance, happen to find them (I doubt it), ask yourself if preventing them is worth the vast improvement to the sound signature you get from using such tools. And I wouldn't worry about the "gatekeepers".
> 
> I find the categorical denouncement of equalization a strange thing, many times in detriment of the self. But I guess that's just me.
> 
> As an addendum, regarding your "isn't the correct way to do it" comment, I think equalization will stop being relevant when they finally make the perfect headphones. Till then, we'll take the bad with the good.


There is common audible distortion present in using eq. I tried making my relatively low powered, for a planar magnetic, HE4xx boom the bass on eqs on all of my pc equipment and everything but the X AE-5 (I just have a handful of supposedly fancy 600 Ohm ready motherboards and the X G6) dropped the volume on all other frequencies when the bass hit. You can check this yourself with a track with a lot of bass and an even level of treble. 

And some mobo packaged eqs don't sound good at all but can be bypassed with EqAPO.

But this isn't that noticeable if you don't turn the volume up too loud, use high powered headphones, or ever compare to anything else. It is still worth using eq for me though. I just know it isn't perfect.
Using EqAPO with the SoundBlasterX G6 set to 32/384 works quite well for me, even if not perfect.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

coolhandluke41 said:


> JackCY
> "Neoprene Foam Closed Cell Sponge"..I used to have like 10 feet roll of this stuff for insulation purposes back when I was overclocking ,it's great and it will form over time to some degree (semi-soft)
> There is no extra space beyond the opening just like stock ,half inch vertical lift on each side and I'm glowing  low end is perfect ,all around improvement and very comfy
> Edit: Stax are no joke ,wow


That's a very interesting idea. 

Now that I think about it, all my favorite electrostats have more distance between the ear and the driver than the standard stax headphones. 

God damn it, now I want to go build my GG headphone rig. I actually have the material to start building my own electrostatic headphones. I just need to quit being lazy and design myself a proper electrostatic tube amp.


----------



## Streetdragon

Tjj226 Angel said:


> That's a very interesting idea.
> 
> Now that I think about it, all my favorite electrostats have more distance between the ear and the driver than the standard stax headphones.
> 
> God damn it, now I want to go build my GG headphone rig. I actually have the material to start building my own electrostatic headphones. I just need to quit being lazy and design myself a proper electrostatic tube amp.


you can build something like that? wow thats impessive!

And to the EQ stuff: for example on my TH-900 i lowerd the high frequencies a bit. perfektion! for me^^ :thumb:

i can hear no drawbacks so far. just enjoying musik


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> you can build something like that? wow thats impessive!
> 
> And to the EQ stuff: for example on my TH-900 i lowerd the high frequencies a bit. perfektion! for me^^ :thumb:
> 
> i can hear no drawbacks so far. just enjoying musik


Its not very impressive at all. Anyone can build some estat headphones thanks to the DIY electrostatic headphone thread on head-fi. 

It literally takes some mylar plastic (similar to kitchen cling wrap), pcb board, glue, cheap copper tape, and some antistatic spray. 

The major road blocks are 

1) you need a special amp or some sort of energizer which can get costly (about 100 for an energizer, and at least 500 for a proper amp (((although I am researching cheaper options)). 

2) you need access to a CNC machine (but thankfully you only need access to a little CNC machine and a suitable one can be purchased for ~100-200 bucks. I have access to a maker space for about 35 bucks a month. I am also researching other solutions that eliminate the need for CNC machines altogether)

3) some type of jig to apply even tension to really really really thin plastic. 

Number 1 and 2 are just a matter of cost. 

Number 3 is where you will spend some time scratching your head. But there is a nice little catch. 

The great thing about DIY estat headphones is that they are piss cheap to make. Once you have an amp and some sort of CNC solution, the drivers probably cost a couple bucks in parts. 

So you can make a pair of drivers, iterate on your tension jig, rinse and repeat until you have something you are happy with. 

--------------

The only real reason I have not gotten around to this yet is because I am busy making my own planar headphone drivers so that I can fix my HE-500s.


----------



## pez

rluker5 said:


> You forgot to add that an eq setting may not be good enough if you switch headphones or are in a different mood for what spectrum distribution you want. This is probably why Creative is has so many profiles preloaded in their newer software. The variability also makes hardware comparisons too complicated so these should be with no eq.
> 
> I like using eq. If I were passionate enough about it, or demanding enough, or were better at setting it up, I might prefer to replace software with hardware tuning. But my mood for what frequency distribution I prefer changes frequently, even for the same source so that might make things difficult.
> 
> Some people on this thread have more precise audio perception than me and have spent more effort persuing the best they can find. I hope they don't take offense at me preferring cheap eq use when a $1k setup is out of my price range because I do appreciate their insights. I've heard things mentioned that I have to check for just to become aware of. I'm just a less perceptive and more casual listener looking to enjoy what I've got.


Yeah there's a lot more variables I missed I'm sure. I'd always prefer a solid hardware EQ solution as I switch between many OS' that render software a bit useless to me. I have a USB solution and modded T50RPs that sound just the way I want them to sound for music I'm listening to while working, and my home setup sounds the way I want it to while I'm at home relaxing or in the mood to hear music. Great setups are usually found once you go out and test stuff for yourself as online reading is helpful, but imperfect.



Tjj226 Angel said:


> That's a very interesting idea.
> 
> Now that I think about it, all my favorite electrostats have more distance between the ear and the driver than the standard stax headphones.
> 
> God damn it, now I want to go build my GG headphone rig. I actually have the material to start building my own electrostatic headphones. I just need to quit being lazy and design myself a proper electrostatic tube amp.


The HEXv2 are similar...and even the T50RPs. Planars seem to respond *very* well to air and pad depth. I really am eager to find some thicker pads for the HEXv2 as I think it would make for a good 'bass' mod.


----------



## ToTheSun!

pez said:


> I'd always prefer a solid hardware EQ solution


I'm actually considering contacting solderdude and ask for a Kameleon and a DT1990 module. The hardware solution seems so much more practical and glamorous, and I really like his target.


----------



## GOTFrog

I was wondering what was you guys thoughts about the Massdrop x HIFIMAN HE4XX, I'm looking to replace my AKG 550 right ear doesnt sound right unless I apply just the right amount of pressure. I'm currently looking at those HE4XX, the Sennheiser HS6XX and the HE400i. I use these headphone for gaming, Netflix and a some Metal/Hard Rock


----------



## ToTheSun!

Considering Hifiman has had a history with QC issues, you should probably avoid Massdrop and buy the 400i from a local store or Amazon. The HD6XX are basically a repackaged HD650, so the sound signature should be identical. The latter is a pretty safe bet. I'd go with the HD6XX.


----------



## jayfkay

Brainwavz PU leather round earpads are currently for sale for 15$ and free shipping (their official page). Ordered some to germany for my Fidelio X2.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Finally finished setting up the surrounds for my HT setup. Now the hard part, tweaking ceiling speaker angles.


----------



## Shardnax

Looks nice, what's the setup? Are the lava lamps plugged in?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Shardnax said:


> Looks nice, what's the setup? Are the lava lamps plugged in?


Thanks! The setup includes:

TV: TCL 65R615 
LCR: Elac Debut 2.0 6.2-Series
Side: Polk Audio FX300i (set to bipole)
Top: Dayton Audio SAT-BK
Sub: Dayton Audio SUB-1200 (will upgrade)

Yes, the lava lamps are plugged in, but not on. I have added a Philips Hue lightstrip to the TV as biased lighting though. They are at the end of their lives unfortunately. I will eventually replace them with these:


----------



## GOTFrog

so I finally pulled the plug on a set of Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7 in gun-metal and blue, buddy of mine let me borrow his to test out and I loved them I may go for a set of HD-6XX later on but since I got to listen to the AT I went with them. Can't wait to receive them I ordered them from Japan since they were the cheapest I found buy a long shot.


----------



## pez

OC'ing Noob said:


> Finally finished setting up the surrounds for my HT setup. Now the hard part, tweaking ceiling speaker angles.


Dude that looks great! Can't wait to see the final photos for this one. I'm still trying to decide on a TV stand that's going to fit well in our space. If anything, having floorstanding speakers is what's making it a pain...but I really do love them .



ToTheSun! said:


> Considering Hifiman has had a history with QC issues, you should probably avoid Massdrop and buy the 400i from a local store or Amazon. The HD6XX are basically a repackaged HD650, so the sound signature should be identical. The latter is a pretty safe bet. I'd go with the HD6XX.


I'll always 'amen' Hifiman = QC issues.

Buy with caution of knowing what you're getting or buy with a CC that has a great product warranty/guarantee.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

pez said:


> Dude that looks great! Can't wait to see the final photos for this one. I'm still trying to decide on a TV stand that's going to fit well in our space. If anything, having floorstanding speakers is what's making it a pain...but I really do love them .


Thanks! I just moved my SVS PB-1000 subwoofer downstairs. Replaced it with a SVS SB-2000 today that I scored for $500.


----------



## RatPatrol01

Hey has anyone ever had custom IEMs done? I'm thinking about having some Empire Ears EVRs made


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Ooooooooh, Audio Technica recently released bluetooth versions of their M50X's.... Tempting, as a pair for painting and/or sculpting sessions, because man, nothing worse than trying to keep a cable out of the way when your hands are thoroughly soaked in a combination of waxes to keep the two-part epoxy you're working with from sticking to your skin....


----------



## The Pook

WhiteWulfe said:


> Ooooooooh, Audio Technica recently released bluetooth versions of their M50X's.... Tempting, as a pair for painting and/or sculpting sessions, because man, nothing worse than trying to keep a cable out of the way when your hands are thoroughly soaked in a combination of waxes to keep the two-part epoxy you're working with from sticking to your skin....



Could buy this and turn your wired M50X into wireless bluetooth headphones or one of the thousand universal versions of it for even cheaper 

It's really easy to convert the M50X from locking 2.5 to standard 3.5mm, so I'd just do that and get a universal one if that's what you're after.


----------



## RatPatrol01

WhiteWulfe said:


> Ooooooooh, Audio Technica recently released bluetooth versions of their M50X's.... Tempting, as a pair for painting and/or sculpting sessions, because man, nothing worse than trying to keep a cable out of the way when your hands are thoroughly soaked in a combination of waxes to keep the two-part epoxy you're working with from sticking to your skin....


I mean if you don't mind the price tag, you can't do better than the Master & Dynamic MW07 for wireless stuff IMO. Tested it against the Sony wh100xm3, Bose QC35II, Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless, B&O e8, Bose Soundsport Free. The MW07 sounds awesome and works great. Battery life could be better but that's really my only complaint.


----------



## speed_demon

Rather than making a new thread for it, are there any wireless headphones comparable to the HD6XX's? I do a lot of FPS gaming and love the sound stage and lack of boomy low end and want to keep the sound quality just lose the wires.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

My precious...


----------



## RatPatrol01

speed_demon said:


> Rather than making a new thread for it, are there any wireless headphones comparable to the HD6XX's? I do a lot of FPS gaming and love the sound stage and lack of boomy low end and want to keep the sound quality just lose the wires.


Wireless is for portable listening, if that isn't your use case, which it kinda sounds like it isn't, and you're just trying to de-clutter your desk, prepare to get smacked around by a lot of caveats like battery life, charge time, charge cables, and extreme lag.

Ignoring that, your best bet is a pair of HD650/HD6XX's plugged into an EarStudio ES100, which is then connected to a source capable of LDAC or AptX HD(Good luck)

In terms of naturally wireless models, I'd say either the Sony wh1000xm3, or the Master & Dynamic MW07, but both have some serious downsides to consider before buying in


----------



## WhiteWulfe

The Pook said:


> Could buy this and turn your wired M50X into wireless bluetooth headphones or one of the thousand universal versions of it for even cheaper
> 
> It's really easy to convert the M50X from locking 2.5 to standard 3.5mm, so I'd just do that and get a universal one if that's what you're after.


While that's tempting, I don't trust the microphone quality on it, let alone the small battery. The reports of white noise being added in are something I'd be worried about. Microphone quality is a bit of a big thing, since it would be great to get on Google Hangouts and be completely hands free and not need to do weird and crazy things with my Rode NT1 (which I then forget to talk towards when sculpting or painting *laughs nervously*). Okay, it isn't anything crazy, just my PSA1 doesn't quite reach over to my painting area, and I'll also be moving my painting desk soon. Nice to see there are options though.



RatPatrol01 said:


> I mean if you don't mind the price tag, you can't do better than the Master & Dynamic MW07 for wireless stuff IMO. Tested it against the Sony wh100xm3, Bose QC35II, Sennheiser Momentum True Wireless, B&O e8, Bose Soundsport Free. The MW07 sounds awesome and works great. Battery life could be better but that's really my only complaint.


They look nice, but me and IEMs don't seem to get along, so they'd automatically be ruled out. Bose QC35 II's are also ruled out because I'd rather not have the room start spinning and feel like my head, chest, and hips are disconnected from each other and all leaning completely different ways, not to mention the nausea they cause me when noise cancelling is on (and since it auto-engages at the slightest drop of a hat...). Sure are pretty though. Battery life is also too short for what I'd want, an hour and a half just isn't long enough


----------



## skupples

body disconnect from noise cancelers? huh?


----------



## TheBlademaster01

skupples said:


> body disconnect from noise cancelers? huh?



The ANC may make you feel like your head is spinning while your body is stationary. It's commonly caused by low frequency static noise that may result from adding the generated antiphase soundwaves to the incoming ambient noise. Bose's ANC is especially notorious for doing this. It becomes worse the longer you have the headset on.


----------



## skupples

TheBlademaster01 said:


> The ANC may make you feel like your head is spinning while your body is stationary. It's commonly caused by low frequency static noise that may result from adding the generated antiphase soundwaves to the incoming ambient noise. Bose's ANC is especially notorious for doing this. It becomes worse the longer you have the headset on.



interesting, thank you.

The one pair I had vanished during a trip to the head during a commercial flight, so I didn't get much experience with them.

What's more pathetic is that someone clearly saw someone else take my stuff, & didn't say a damn thing while I made an ass of myself in front of the attendants.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

skupples said:


> body disconnect from noise cancelers? huh?





TheBlademaster01 said:


> The ANC may make you feel like your head is spinning while your body is stationary. It's commonly caused by low frequency static noise that may result from adding the generated antiphase soundwaves to the incoming ambient noise. Bose's ANC is especially notorious for doing this. It becomes worse the longer you have the headset on.


What TheBlademaster01 said. For me, while sitting in a chair, it felt like my head was leaning about 60 degrees to the left, chest about 20 degrees to the right, and that my hips had shifted to the left somewhat as well. Yeah, not a very enjoyable experience to say the least, doubly so since it also gave fuzzy vision (that took 45 minutes to correct itself ) and a pretty hefty dose of nausea too. I was sitting upright at the time.

Mine was after about 7-10 minutes or so, but some will get this effect rather hard and almost pass out from it... Within seconds.

What was annoying was one of the staff members at the Bose store tried to tell me it wasn't true, or that I just had to "get used to it" and I was pretty much "headphones shouldn't make me feel like I'm about to throw up", which they were still hesitant about until I said my ears don't fit in the earcups (which apparently according to them, is a more legitimate reason, weird). Sucks, because hubby absolutely loves his pair, but yeah, noise cancelling, at least the way Bose does it, isn't for me.

I think the reason I like the concept of the bluetooth M50X's is that they're the M50X's, but wireless. Since I don't really critically listen to much with them, the idea of not having a wire snagging on various things as I'm working, or having the cable dig into my collar bone somewhat if I don't get the wire positioned just right under my hoodie... It's a tempting one. Audio latency isn't as much of an issue when all you're doing is listening to music, or talking on Google Hangouts, so they could very well be the first pair of wireless headphones I'd contemplate.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

skupples said:


> interesting, thank you.
> 
> The one pair I had vanished during a trip to the head during a commercial flight, so I didn't get much experience with them.
> 
> What's more pathetic is that someone clearly saw someone else take my stuff, & didn't say a damn thing while I made an ass of myself in front of the attendants.


Damn, that sucks. It has to be said that not everyone is sensitive to this though. 

I had issues with the QC35 II when I tried it (colleague's unit), but found that it does block out a lot of noise. Comparatively, my PXC 550 do relatively poorly on this front. It's good enough for public transport and office sounds, but you can still hear your surroundings if the volume of the music is low. Sound quality is pretty good though for a portable headphone.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I haven't tried the QC35 II myself, but people I know who have say the experience is not very comfortable.


----------



## jayfkay

so after 5 years my SH215 broke. 

ordered these to replace em. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/KZ-...693.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.468c4c4d1RLMU6

I feel I'm in for a treat. If the raving reviews are the be believed, it's an absolute steal for 38$, which is about the official price for shure replacement cables btw.


----------



## RatPatrol01

So, uh, somehow this happened...


----------



## pietro sk

how come??
doh lol


----------



## pez

That thing with the Bose headphones was told to me a while after I had my trip where I was using them on a flight. I'm glad that I didn't encounter that...especially on a flight. I can't imagine what I would have thought was happening.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

pez said:


> That thing with the Bose headphones was told to me a while after I had my trip where I was using them on a flight. I'm glad that I didn't encounter that...especially on a flight. I can't imagine what I would have thought was happening.


I believe I'm the one who mentioned it. yeah, that happening on a flight.. Unless someone happened to know precisely about the effect, many... different conclusions would have been drawn, things like "who spiked my drink?!?!" and "what are they on..." kinda things >.>;;;; Also would have really sucked if it went to the point of actually being sick, because being sick up in the air really isn't fun.


----------



## Gilles3000

Proving once again that "true surround" headphones are absolute garbage, even at producing surround sound.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Gilles3000 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_JpAyWMeiQ
> 
> Proving once again that "true surround" headphones are absolute garbage, even at producing surround sound.


You should make a thread about it and post it on this sub-forum so that more people catch up to what some of us have been saying for years. I don't criticize people for wanting "surround" headsets, but it always pains me a little to see so much money going into non-solutions that could be replaced by far higher quality headphones.


----------



## pez

Surround sound headphones being teh suck is the reason I still keep my HD700 around.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I actually really like my Mobius. It could use more bass though. It is surprisingly bass anemic for a planar headphones.


----------



## caenlen

My setup hasn't really changed in the last year or two.

AMP: TJJ Angel made it for me, starving student hybrid. Still kicks major butt and I love it.
DAC: Modi 3 (sold the modi multibit what I paid for it, Modi 3 sounds better to my ears)
Closed Back: RBH HP-2 with ZMF Cowhide pads 
Open Back: Sennheiser HD58X (retired SHP9500, but I still use them sometimes)

I am pretty much retired, and happily so. I do have my eye on the Beyerdynamic Lagoon though.

I was not a fan of the Mobius, but I do miss planar overall sound sometimes though. Maybe someday a planar will win my heart back. 

I reviewed the Ananda's for Head-Fi (didn't cost me anything), they sounded great, but not 1 grand great. They also didn't fit on my head right. If Ananda had 3% bigger soundstage, 5% more sub bass, and fit my head perfect for long wearing sessions, and was like $699. That would be my "budget end game". Maybe next couple years as the competition keeps getting better and better that day will come, but I am in no rush.


----------



## pez

My T50RP are way more bassy and articulate than my HEXv2, so don't feel bad.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> My T50RP are way more bassy and articulate than my HEXv2, so don't feel bad.


uhhhhhhh bassy, maybe. 

the hex should be more articulate.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

After going to high end and back, the secret to being a happy audiophile is to just find your place in mid-fi purgatory. I am sure the LCD-4 or electrostatic cans are great, but I don't care to find out how great.


----------



## Fluxmaven

OC'ing Noob said:


> After going to high end and back, the secret to being a happy audiophile is to just find your place in mid-fi purgatory. I am sure the LCD-4 or electrostatic cans are great, but I don't care to find out how great.


I'm perfectly content living in blissful ignorance. Can't imagine the cans in the used car price range would rock my world that much harder than the stuff in decent bicycle price range.


----------



## caenlen

OC'ing Noob said:


> After going to high end and back, the secret to being a happy audiophile is to just find your place in mid-fi purgatory. I am sure the LCD-4 or electrostatic cans are great, but I don't care to find out how great.


I think this is a wise statement, well said. Lot of competition in headphone market, I really think we are going to see some great offering in late 2019 early 2020 in the $500 range, that would have been $1k range if it wasn't for the market gaining traction/more people.

Hopefully I am right, cause I wouldn't mind selling my RBH HP-2 with ZMF Cowhide eventually, they are one of my all time fav cans but I can't wear them for long hours, fatigue sets in. HD58X is my go to these days. and FYI not all HD58X are the same, I listened to two side by side and they they def sounded diff, one had more airy vocals, and the other sounded more veiled. no mods on either. quality control is def an issue in that Ireland factory, but I guess no driver will be 100% the same pairing either so eh, maybe I am just too critical. either way I got a very good pair of HD58X that sounds closer to 660S. sweet deal for $149


----------



## Streetdragon

Maybe one HD58X had more time driving than the other can. Who knows^^

But i must say: Im not a fan of the Sennheiser headphones. For me they sound(HD650) dead and boring. Even after modding and XLR cables....

Planar is love, planar is life  Most time i listen/game with my LCD-X. Ok after a longer gaming season i have a bit neck pain^^ But i can life with that. Its like a passive training


----------



## speed_demon

Dead and boring is part of the appeal 😛

From a relatively basic audio enjoyer are planar headphones something I should try? I bought the LG V30 for the fancy quad dac and I'm eager to try it with something other than my senns.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

speed_demon said:


> Dead and boring is part of the appeal 😛
> 
> From a relatively basic audio enjoyer are planar headphones something I should try? I bought the LG V30 for the fancy quad dac and I'm eager to try it with something other than my senns.


It's never a bad thing. Planars have their strengths, but just like with dynamic headphones, planners vary wildly in how each model sounds as well. Both the Fostex Dekonic Blues and HiFiMAN HE-400i are great entry level planars.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

OC'ing Noob said:


> After going to high end and back, the secret to being a happy audiophile is to just find your place in mid-fi purgatory. I am sure the LCD-4 or electrostatic cans are great, but I don't care to find out how great.


Pretty much the same here, although I never did go up into the high end of things. My K712's eventually lost out to my HD 600's on comfort (and a few other things)... Kind of glad, because I don't know if I want the thudding footfalls of a Colossus Javelin to be even deeper and thumpier than they already are... Colossus ultimate is glorious on my HD 600's. Sure, they'd have mind blowing amounts of low end with other headphones, but still.

I might eventually upgrade my NFB-11 though... Perhaps even to the NFB-29.38 or R-28, but probably the NFB-29.38. Sure, other ones did have my eye back in the day (Looking at you Gustard A20H) but... Eh, we'll see how it all goes. I don't really see the need to upgrade when I'm rather happy with what I have. Besides, I really do need to get new monitors at some point >.>;;;;


----------



## OC'ing Noob

WhiteWulfe said:


> Pretty much the same here, although I never did go up into the high end of things. My K712's eventually lost out to my HD 600's on comfort (and a few other things)... Kind of glad, because I don't know if I want the thudding footfalls of a Colossus Javelin to be even deeper and thumpier than they already are... Colossus ultimate is glorious on my HD 600's. Sure, they'd have mind blowing amounts of low end with other headphones, but still.
> 
> I might eventually upgrade my NFB-11 though... Perhaps even to the NFB-29.38 or R-28, but probably the NFB-29.38. Sure, other ones did have my eye back in the day (Looking at you Gustard A20H) but... Eh, we'll see how it all goes. I don't really see the need to upgrade when I'm rather happy with what I have. Besides, I really do need to get new monitors at some point >.>;;;;


The ELAC B6.2 are impossible to beat for the money when they have their 50% off sale for them.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

OC'ing Noob said:


> The ELAC B6.2 are impossible to beat for the money when they have their 50% off sale for them.


I meant computer monitors ^_^;;;; Won't be buying any monitor speakers until I have a house, sadly. Life would be a lot easier when painting and/or sculpting if I didn't have to worry about headphone cables!


----------



## Fissa

Sheet. My setup is sounding pretty good now. Using mobo toslink -> toslink to coax converter -> Khadas tone DAC -> Fiio K5 AMP -> Sennheiser HD600.


----------



## caenlen

The female vocals from 2 mins to 3 mins here in this song ----- my ears = love agh... sooooo good... I love female vocals, this girl here is perfect...

spotify:track:4CmaPZWwRcYFwTXEcQbTy1?context=spotify%3Auser%3Aspotify%3Aplaylist%3A37i9dQZF1DXdgz8ZB7c2CP

also my HD58X do not sound boring at all, but I am a big fan of planar... I really miss my Monolith M560 with Sony XBR500 earpads. If I can find M560 on sale for $115 someday on black friday or easter sale, I might grab it again. it was soooo good with XBR500 earpads.


----------



## Tman5293

I got these


----------



## andrews2547

Hey guys. I had some M50Xs a while ago, but the right side broke. I took it apart and couldn't see what was wrong. It's out of warranty and they want me to pay as much as buying new headphones to get them fixed. Instead, I'll just buy an upgrade over them.


A friend who's good with audio recommened I either get DT770s or Beats Studios. I know the Beats are quite a bit more expensive, but my friend said they're worth the extra money.


Anyone have opinions or alternatives to those?


----------



## khanmein

@andrews2547 Anything you like as long not Beats Studios.


----------



## ToTheSun!

andrews2547 said:


> Hey guys. I had some M50Xs a while ago, but the right side broke. I took it apart and couldn't see what was wrong. It's out of warranty and they want me to pay as much as buying new headphones to get them fixed. Instead, I'll just buy an upgrade over them.
> 
> 
> A friend who's good with audio recommened I either get DT770s or Beats Studios. I know the Beats are quite a bit more expensive, but my friend said they're worth the extra money.
> 
> 
> Anyone have opinions or alternatives to those?


What's your budget?


----------



## NightAntilli

After the SHP9500 surged in price, they're available again at Newegg and got myself a pair. They sound better than I expected, especially for the price. If someone here never tried open back headphones and wants to try them, this is definitely the one to buy as an entry product.


----------



## The Pook

NightAntilli said:


> After the SHP9500 surged in price, they're available again at Newegg and got myself a pair. They sound better than I expected, especially for the price. If someone here never tried open back headphones and wants to try them, this is definitely the one to buy as an entry product.



They've been on AliExpress for $80 ever since everywhere else they fell off the face of the earth, but at least they're back in stock domestically


----------



## andrews2547

ToTheSun! said:


> What's your budget?



£100, but if they're as good as my friend says they are, I'd be willing to fork out £300 for Beats Studios. Only closed over-ear headphones for me. I really don't like open back or on-ear.


----------



## ToTheSun!

andrews2547 said:


> £100, but if they're as good as my friend says they are, I'd be willing to fork out £300 for Beats Studios. Only closed over-ear headphones for me. I really don't like open back or on-ear.


I was going to recommend the Aeon Closed, but I honestly don't know what would be an actual upgrade to the M50x for that kind of money. I think that, if you really want a step up, the £300 are probably the new ceiling.


----------



## Fluxmaven

A couple years back I actually went into a local store (Best Buy in the US) and tried Beats studio. They felt flimsy and cheaply made, but for the music they are aimed at (hip hop, rap, etc) they were alright. If they were priced around $50-80 I might consider a pair. 

At work I use ATH-M50 with Brainwavz HM5 pads. I have been considering picking up the DT770 as they seem to be a slight upgrade in both sound and comfort. Did you like your M50s? Does your friend actually own those headphones? Everyone's taste is different, you should try listening to a couple different headphones if you have access to them.


----------



## andrews2547

I just bought the Beats Studios so I could get them tomorrow. If I waited any longer, I would have got them on Tuesday.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

andrews2547 said:


> Hey guys. I had some M50Xs a while ago, but the right side broke. I took it apart and couldn't see what was wrong. It's out of warranty and they want me to pay as much as buying new headphones to get them fixed. Instead, I'll just buy an upgrade over them.
> 
> A friend who's good with audio recommended I either get DT770s or Beats Studios. I know the Beats are quite a bit more expensive, but my friend said they're worth the extra money.
> 
> Anyone have opinions or alternatives to those?


Beats Studios 2.0 aren't bad headphones, just terribly overpriced. I am honestly not sure why your friend said they are worth the extra money over the DT770's though outside of being a sheer fanboy. Some headphones in the similar price range of the Studios are:

- Beyer DT770
- AKG K553
- Sennheiser Momentum 
- AT 990z

Ultimately, it depends on what sound you are looking for and what type of music you enjoy listening to as headphones can have wildly different sound signatures.


----------



## Shawnb99

OC'ing Noob said:


> Beats Studios 2.0 aren't bad headphones, just terribly overpriced. I am honestly not sure why your friend said they are worth the extra money over the DT770's though outside of being a sheer fanboy. Some headphones in the similar price range of the Studios are:
> 
> 
> 
> - Beyer DT770
> 
> - AKG K553
> 
> - Sennheiser Momentum
> 
> - AT 990z
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, it depends on what sound you are looking for and what type of music you enjoy listening to as headphones can have wildly different sound signatures.




Any of those are better then the Beats, The M50X’s are better then the Beats. 
Any friend who recommendeds Beats should lose all headphone advice privileges.


----------



## ToTheSun!

I have no experience with the Beats, but I've never seen them mentioned favorably anywhere, FWIW.

DT770 seems decent for the price.


----------



## andrews2547

I got the Beats Studios. They're actually pretty terrible.


----------



## The Pook

shocker :laughings


----------



## ToTheSun!

Well, that was pretty anticlimactic.


----------



## Dsrt

I got Beats solo3 as my gym workout headphones. Solo3 has good bass, pretty clean sound and good isolation. The battery life is just amazing.


----------



## Tiihokatti

If you are looking for good wireless headphones then take a look at Sony WH-1000XM3 (or XM2).
The XM3 has one nasty issue though, it starts doing weird things with the touch controls if you use them at/below freezing temperatures. XM2 doesn't have this issue.

There is also the Sony WH-H900N which is said to be pretty much equal with the XM2 when it comes to sound quality, but has different/better comfort and a little worse ANC. Personally I have tested the smaller (on-ear) WH-H800 and they were pretty darn good for the price (65€ ~ £55 on sale).

Also took a look at the Beats Studio3... low Bluetooth codec support, mediocre ANC, bass delivery highly dependent on stuff like wearing glasses, etc.
At least the frequency response doesn't look like a mountain that has a deep valley next to it, like in the older Beats (which were pure garbage).


----------



## OC'ing Noob

andrews2547 said:


> I got the Beats Studios. They're actually pretty terrible.


 I second the Sony's though they are meant more for traveling than dedicated usage IMO. They just don't sound good enough for critical listening sessions compared to other closed headphones within their price range.



Tiihokatti said:


> If you are looking for good wireless headphones then take a look at Sony WH-1000XM3 (or XM2).
> The XM3 has one nasty issue though, it starts doing weird things with the touch controls if you use them at/below freezing temperatures. XM2 doesn't have this issue.
> 
> There is also the Sony WH-H900N which is said to be pretty much equal with the XM2 when it comes to sound quality, but has different/better comfort and a little worse ANC. Personally I have tested the smaller (on-ear) WH-H800 and they were pretty darn good for the price (65€ ~ £55 on sale).
> 
> Also took a look at the Beats Studio3... low Bluetooth codec support, mediocre ANC, bass delivery highly dependent on stuff like wearing glasses, etc.
> At least the frequency response doesn't look like a mountain that has a deep valley next to it, like in the older Beats (which were pure garbage).


Beats have actually started to sound pretty good after Apple bought them. The sound engineers probably took one look at the FR graph for early gen beats and were like "Nah uh"


----------



## khanmein

andrews2547 said:


> I got the Beats Studios. They're actually pretty terrible.


At least sound better than M50X. (Personal preferences)


----------



## The Pook

khanmein said:


> At least sound better than M50X. (Personal preferences)



I use my $25 Monoprice Modern Retros more than my M50X :thumb:


----------



## caenlen

The Pook said:


> I use my $25 Monoprice Modern Retros more than my M50X :thumb:


Yeah, I really enjoy my Retro's with HM5 velour pads. Very very comfy and decent overall sound.


----------



## pez

The Solo 3's are the better sounding headphone, but that's not saying a whole lot in the first place. They have quality issues that make me question their price tag. It's a shame because I wouldn't mind using them as a daily headphone at work, but even my wired ones are a bit shoddy.

The Studio 3 is a kinda one-trick-pony and ended up being pretty painful on my upper ears after extended use.


----------



## caenlen

Massdrop has just announced the Hifiman HE35X drop, a improvement on the HE350. I was super hyped when Massdrop did the HE350 for $99, when it came in the mail it was the worst thing I ever heard in my life.

Steer clear fellas.


----------



## Blze001

The Pook said:


> I use my $25 Monoprice Modern Retros more than my M50X :thumb:


I kind of want to get a pair of those and a pair of Superlux/Samson and see if it's the same headphone with different stickers like I suspect.


----------



## caenlen

Blze001 said:


> I kind of want to get a pair of those and a pair of Superlux/Samson and see if it's the same headphone with different stickers like I suspect.


I own both and they sound very different to me.

the Retros sound much better than Superlux imo, especially with the HM5 velour upgrade


----------



## Gothmog

Hello guys. I'm completely new to the audio stuff. I have a razer headset until now. I would like to get some suggestions on good headphones. I mainly use them for gaming ( not mega bass explosions multiplayer games, more like single player with good music and some cs:go ), plus lsitening to music ( literally almost any kind of music). Budget is around 200-250€ right now. Since im newbie i have no amp/dac so will power them from my motherboard at least for the time being. I could see my self spending another 300 in the following months for dac/amp. Motherboard is rog CHVII hero so i guess audio output has to be somewhat decent at least for a motherboard level. Give a few alternatives if possible since not everything is available locally and since i live in Greece customs are kind of crazy, so i'd rather pay for more expensive headphones than wasting 100 on custom fees from massdrop or other non EU retailers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> Hello guys. I'm completely new to the audio stuff. I have a razer headset until now. I would like to get some suggestions on good headphones. I mainly use them for gaming ( not mega bass explosions multiplayer games, more like single player with good music and some cs:go ), plus lsitening to music ( literally almost any kind of music). Budget is around 200-250€ right now. Since im newbie i have no amp/dac so will power them from my motherboard at least for the time being. I could see my self spending another 300 in the following months for dac/amp. Motherboard is rog CHVII hero so i guess audio output has to be somewhat decent at least for a motherboard level. Give a few alternatives if possible since not everything is available locally and since i live in Greece customs are kind of crazy, so i'd rather pay for more expensive headphones than wasting 100 on custom fees from massdrop or other non EU retailers. Thanks in advance.


We need to find out if your motherboard can handle high impedance headphones. I tried looking it up and all I get is marketing nonsense. 

If your motherboard can handle 300ohm+ impedance headphones then I would look to see how much sennheiser HD650s would be in Greece.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Gothmog said:


> Hello guys. I'm completely new to the audio stuff. I have a razer headset until now. I would like to get some suggestions on good headphones. I mainly use them for gaming ( not mega bass explosions multiplayer games, more like single player with good music and some cs:go ), plus lsitening to music ( literally almost any kind of music). Budget is around 200-250€ right now. Since im newbie i have no amp/dac so will power them from my motherboard at least for the time being. I could see my self spending another 300 in the following months for dac/amp. Motherboard is rog CHVII hero so i guess audio output has to be somewhat decent at least for a motherboard level. Give a few alternatives if possible since not everything is available locally and since i live in Greece customs are kind of crazy, so i'd rather pay for more expensive headphones than wasting 100 on custom fees from massdrop or other non EU retailers. Thanks in advance.


Thomann has 20€ shipping costs to Greeze, free shipping for over 298€. Usually Thomann pricing can be used as a baseline for European prices as the shipping fees are modest (home delivery) and they have pretty much all the bigger and smaller "professional" brands available.

AKG K612 / K701 / K702 / K712 / etc.
Beyerdynamic DT770 / DT880 / DT990 / consumer versions of them
Audio-Technica AD700
And Finally Sennheiser HD 650 and pals

AKG prices have dropped drastically within the few years so I recommend to at least check them out if the sound signature is to your liking. For example AKG K702.


----------



## Gothmog

@Tiihokatti thank you, i will have a look there since it is in EU @Tjj226 Angel i also cant find any detailed info. It look like marketing **** but asus says : 
All SupremeFX audio solutions provide decent audio amplifiers with an impedance sensing feature to maximize the potential of most headsets from 32 ohms to 600 ohms for exceptional gaming-audio and music-listening experiences. SupremeFX may not be able to drive some headsets with extremely low sensitivity. Please check with the headset manufacturer for more details regarding your headsets. 

HD650 are around 300-320€ in local stores. Even if i dont get the best quality possible out of the on-board, if i can at least run them on-board for a couple of months with no problem, i can invest in an amp and dac later this year.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

If used primarily for gaming, I would suggest the K701. If you also plan on listening to music, I would suggest the HD600 or HD650.


----------



## oile

Hello guys, sorry if I break in but I'd like to know if Hyperx cloud are still better then sharkoon b1. Thank you


----------



## BroadPwns

Ofc they are.


----------



## Gothmog

OC'ing Noob said:


> If used primarily for gaming, I would suggest the K701. If you also plan on listening to music, I would suggest the HD600 or HD650.


Many positive reviews on them and at a great price compared to hd600 and 650. I see them retail for 125€ on thonmann. Many mentioned though that you will need a good amp to run them , so I guess the on-board won't be good enough, even temporarily. Furthermore, how much would a decent amp cost for such a headphone ? I am clueless once again.


----------



## Blze001

OC'ing Noob said:


> If used primarily for gaming, I would suggest the K701. If you also plan on listening to music, I would suggest the HD600 or HD650.


I like my Q701s a lot as my gaming headphones, especially after I took an xacto knife to the headband bumps. I've played around with a few other headphones over the years, but I keep going back to them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Gothmog said:


> Many positive reviews on them and at a great price compared to hd600 and 650. I see them retail for 125€ on thonmann. Many mentioned though that you will need a good amp to run them , so I guess the on-board won't be good enough, even temporarily. Furthermore, how much would a decent amp cost for such a headphone ? I am clueless once again.


AKG K701 and K702 are pretty much the same headphones except for the color scheme and the cable (K702 has a detachable cable). And at the moment both of them have the same price in Thomann.
As for the amplification, the mobo should fare decently: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/commen...ity/dfk5lg6?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x

And if you ever feel the need to upgrade, you can order Objective2 amplifier from Head 'n' Hifi. There are also cheap DIY kits available if you are up for some soldering. The products are shipped from Germany so no need to worry about taxes.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Gothmog said:


> Many positive reviews on them and at a great price compared to hd600 and 650. I see them retail for 125€ on thonmann. Many mentioned though that you will need a good amp to run them , so I guess the on-board won't be good enough, even temporarily. Furthermore, how much would a decent amp cost for such a headphone ? I am clueless once again.


They will still produce sound no matter what and not bad sound. Even without a good amp, they will still sound better than your average gamer headset from Razer, Corsair, Logitech, etc. My recommendation would be to buy them first and test them. If you are happy with how they sound, stay there. If you feel you want more, we can provide suggestions at that time depending on what you feel you want more of; bass, midrange, treble, veiled, etc.


----------



## Gothmog

Thanks to everyone for the time and effort to help me. I will go with the k701 and see how it goes from there. Will give an update as soon as i test them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Ordered Sabaj A4 (pretty much a SMSL AD18 copycat) to replace my current desktop setup. I'm getting a DIY-Ambilight kit soon, so having 3 different power bricks on my table is going a bit overboard with the cable clutter.

The headphone amp in the A4 is pretty lackluster (60mW/32ohm) but my HE-400 are pretty efficient too, so hopefully things will work out. I can always sell the A4 if I don't like it, it only cost me 93€ in total.


----------



## oile

BroadPwns said:


> Ofc they are.


Could you please elaborate why? I think My Hyperx cloud 1 is about to give up and I have to choose to buy another cloud (1) or an alpha (spending more for the dual chamber) or go on the cheaper side and take a sharkoon b1. Use: music and gaming.
Ty


----------



## BroadPwns

Because Sharkoon B1 are crap, there's nothing to elaborate.


----------



## Alex132

oile said:


> Hello guys, sorry if I break in but I'd like to know if Hyperx cloud are still better then sharkoon b1. Thank you



To give a little bit more than the silly "dae headsets bad" typical audiophile response - I have used the new HyperX Cloud II headset and was pleasantly surprised by them. They have very good noise isolation and a sound signature that you'd expect from a headset with strong lows, passable mid-range but highs that kinda tapered off. Nothing to blow you away but certainly not bad when comparing to other headset offerings.



The only let-down I would say is the microphone was rather poor sounding.




Depending on your budget and location, there may be better alternatives out there :thumb:


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Headphones + ModMic


----------



## Mand12

How do you guys typically go about shopping for headsets? Fit is the #1 consideration for me, if they're uncomfortable I don't want to wear them no matter how many features or how pristine the sound quality - but there's a pathetic selection in any brick-and-mortar store I've checked, which leaves the internet. 

Am I really reduced to simply ordering a bunch and returning them?


----------



## Tiihokatti

Mand12 said:


> How do you guys typically go about shopping for headsets? Fit is the #1 consideration for me, if they're uncomfortable I don't want to wear them no matter how many features or how pristine the sound quality - but there's a pathetic selection in any brick-and-mortar store I've checked, which leaves the internet.
> 
> Am I really reduced to simply ordering a bunch and returning them?


Hifi and electronics stores basically. For example in my town there are at least 2 stores (1 hifi store and 1 electronics store) where you can go test headphones.
Otherwise I can just abuse the return policy of the stores.

And honestly speaking, 'comfortable' and 'headset' are two words that rarely belong to the same sentence...


----------



## pez

The question a few posts above relates a bit to the previous request. The HD600 and 650 are a great all-rounder, but if just gaming something like the K/Q701 is a good headphone. The comfort can be questionable for some, but it's very good for a single purpose headphone. Ultimately I'll always recommend the HD650 over the K/Q701 since it's a smoother headphone overall, but that's just my personal preference.

Also yes, the ModMic is great if you want a great set of headphones first and also need the mic. That or get a USB mic and an arm and never worry about anything other than your headphones again.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Oh, Massdrop has launched a limited EU shipping test with a handful of products. The prices include VAT and shipping which is pretty neat.
AKG K7XX, Hifiman HE-4XX, O2+SDAC, TR-X00 and the Alex Cavalli tube amp are included in it.


----------



## caenlen

Tiihokatti said:


> Oh, Massdrop has launched a limited EU shipping test with a handful of products. The prices include VAT and shipping which is pretty neat.
> AKG K7XX, Hifiman HE-4XX, O2+SDAC, TR-X00 and the Alex Cavalli tube amp are included in it.




honestly I would recommend HE-4XX and o2+SDAC over k701 and hd600 for him, especially since price includes vat and tax.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Mand12 said:


> How do you guys typically go about shopping for headsets? Fit is the #1 consideration for me, if they're uncomfortable I don't want to wear them no matter how many features or how pristine the sound quality - but there's a pathetic selection in any brick-and-mortar store I've checked, which leaves the internet.
> 
> Am I really reduced to simply ordering a bunch and returning them?


Well for headsets its fairly easy. Even though there are tons of headsets on the market, there are usually only a very small number of them that people actually use and recommend. Everything else is just utter crap. If you just do some basic googling you should be able to narrow down your search to 2 headphones and generally speaking you will be biased towards one of them. You buy the one and if you don't like it you exchange it for the second. 

Unless you have a really weird head or you wear glasses, fit generally shouldn't be an issue. Damn near all headsets try to adopt a 1 size fits all model. 

Headphones on the other hand are a bit more complicated.


----------



## Gothmog

Massdrop came one day too late xD I already ordered the k702 from thoman. They shipped yesterday. Since that is my first good headset , I think eu massdrop will come in handy in the near future.


----------



## caenlen

Gothmog said:


> Massdrop came one day too late xD I already ordered the k702 from thoman. They shipped yesterday. Since that is my first good headset , I think eu massdrop will come in handy in the near future.


you should be good. the rog crosshair vii mobo has a decent headphone out it looks like... 

eventually you should save up... get a Vali 2 amp or something for 150 euro


----------



## Gothmog

caenlen said:


> Gothmog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Massdrop came one day too late xD I already ordered the k702 from thoman. They shipped yesterday. Since that is my first good headset , I think eu massdrop will come in handy in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> you should be good. the rog crosshair vii mobo has a decent headphone out it looks like...
> 
> eventually you should save up... get a Vali 2 amp or something for 150 euro
Click to expand...

I have never listened to anything better than my Razer kraken and my solo HD beats. Hopefully I will see a difference. If I do see a difference , I will definitely save up and go for something good in terms of amp and dac.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Gothmog said:


> I have never listened to anything better than my Razer kraken and my solo HD beats. Hopefully I will see a difference. If I do see a difference , I will definitely save up and go for something good in terms of amp and dac.


Kinda reminds me of those who have only had the ATH-M50X, they swear by it as a pair of 'audiophile' headphones with 'flat' sound. Once you've tried a good pair of headphones, like the Senn HD600/650/6XX (amongst others) and are looking for a 'cleaner' sounding pair, then you can do much better than the ATH-M50X. I've auditioned the Razer Kraken Forge and found it way too boomy, mids was muddied as hell.....but if you like basshead kind of can, then hell yeah, it's great!


----------



## vf-

HL2-4-Life said:


> Kinda reminds me of those who have only had the ATH-M50X, they swear by it as a pair of 'audiophile' headphones with 'flat' sound. Once you've tried a good pair of headphones, like the Senn HD600/650/6XX (amongst others) and are looking for a 'cleaner' sounding pair, then you can do much better than the ATH-M50X. I've auditioned the Razer Kraken Forge and found it way too boomy, mids was muddied as hell.....but if you like basshead kind of can, then hell yeah, it's great!


I find it weird funny the amount of people out there who loves boomy headphones from gamer brands or a boomy overall sound. Bass like that gives me a thumping headache but so many seem to love it. It's one of the reasons I prefer the bass sound from the AKG K702 but so many say they have no bass.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

vf- said:


> I find it weird funny the amount of people out there who loves boomy headphones from gamer brands or a boomy overall sound. Bass like that gives me a thumping headache but so many seem to love it. It's one of the reasons I prefer the bass sound from the AKG K702 but so many say they have no bass.


Bah, you should try the ATH-AD700X if you want anemic level bass, but for soundstage and imaging, it punches above its weight class. I have it as well.....BTW, I'm not against bass, but there's such a thing as too much of it. On my Dharma D1000, I find the bass presentation to be near perfect (for me anyway) both in terms of quantity and quality. Some say the HD600 lacks bass, but I find it to be tight and textured, may not be as good as its siblings like the HD650/6XX, but it suits me just fine. I'm fortunate in that I can appreciate and do like vastly different sounding cans, so I collect a good number of cans that appeals to my esoteric sound preference (maybe I'm unfortunate in that way) .


----------



## Gothmog

HL2-4-Life said:


> Gothmog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never listened to anything better than my Razer kraken and my solo HD beats. Hopefully I will see a difference. If I do see a difference , I will definitely save up and go for something good in terms of amp and dac.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda reminds me of those who have only had the ATH-M50X, they swear by it as a pair of 'audiophile' headphones with 'flat' sound. Once you've tried a good pair of headphones, like the Senn HD600/650/6XX (amongst others) and are looking for a 'cleaner' sounding pair, then you can do much better than the ATH-M50X. I've auditioned the Razer Kraken Forge and found it way too boomy, mids was muddied as hell.....but if you like basshead kind of can, then hell yeah, it's great!
Click to expand...

I don't swear by the Razer kraken or the beats lol. I might have stated it the wrong way. By "I have never listened to anything better than kraken and beats " I mean , these are the only headphones I've used and never tried good quality - audiophile quality headphones. I'm hoping too see a big difference and listen to music details that were not there before while listening with my krakens. I will know in a couple of days when I receive the k702. Will give you an update then. Btw , I have seen in the internet a break in period beeing mentioned for good headphones. Do I need to break them in a special way and listening to specific stuff  ?


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Gothmog said:


> I don't swear by the Razer kraken or the beats lol. I might have stated it the wrong way. By "I have never listened to anything better than kraken and beats " I mean , these are the only headphones I've used and never tried good quality - audiophile quality headphones. I'm hoping too see a big difference and listen to music details that were not there before while listening with my krakens. I will know in a couple of days when I receive the k702. Will give you an update then. Btw , I have seen in the internet a break in period beeing mentioned for good headphones. Do I need to break them in a special way and listening to specific stuff  ?


I'm really on the fence when it comes to 'breaking in' or 'burning in' a pair of headphones, while I'd readily admit that there may be a slight change in sound due to drivers becoming more flexible and such, I believe it has more to do with our ears adjusting to the sound a particular pair of headphone produce. It's like someone listening to a new pair of headphones with a sound sig that the listener should like, but that listener complains that the sound isn't as good as he/she had thought. Then, surprise, surprise, after a few weeks of listening to that pair of can, he/she proclaims that the headphone has 'burned in' and it is more enjoyable. I think it's more to do with training the ears to adjust to the sound, and eventually liking it.


----------



## BroadPwns

Headphones do burn in, membrane changes its physical properties and drivers get microcracks after some hours of playing sounds. Also, the cushion kneads to your ears shape and ecoshoit known as ecoleather stiffens under the heat coming from your ear area. It all affects how the headphones change how they play. You can easily verify this by going to a local dealer which has the same earphones as you do in their offer and you'll find that brand new pair sounds audibly different. My AKG M220 sounded a bit muffled when they arrived but after 2 months they're terrific.


----------



## Gothmog

This makes sense, but I have read a couple of threads with people advising that YOU need to break the headphones by playing specific frequencies and music to help the headphones break in properly. Is there any truth to that ? Or I can instantly start my normal gaming and music use when I receive them ?


----------



## BroadPwns

It's only to hasten the process, I've read it's best to torture with low frequency, something around 12-15Hz at high volume for a couple of hours, more than 10. But it's not necessary, they burn in naturally with regular, daily use. It will only take more time of course.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Ok, I am giving myself to act like caenlen right now for a second. 

EVGA JUST PARTNERED WITH AUDIO NOTE TO MAKE A SOUND CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ( insert excited emoji gif here)

https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=712-P1-AN01-KR

Now normally I would call BS on something like this. But here is why I am very interested in this sound card. The CEO of EVGA is a huge audiophile and this is most likely a fun passion project between two titans of industry. 






I will probably be buying one of these just for fun. I am still in the middle of a move, so it will be a couple weeks before I can get my hands on this. But this is VERY VERY cool. I really hope we can finally have a good sound card for those who don't want to mess with a schiit stack.


----------



## Alex132

Pretty sure people have gone through the specs of that card and seen its very overpriced and mediocre.


edit - I don't see it being better than the Fulla 2 considering the price especially...


----------



## BroadPwns

People already bashed it on this forum.


----------



## Tiihokatti

The drivers are pretty much garbage on the NU. Optical passthrough (as in watching pre-encoded surround-sound movies) is completely broken, and it is completely lacking in software features. In fact EVGA is adding more software features to the drivers after the release, which in combination with stuff like broken optical output tells a lot about how badly the release of the card was rushed.
TL;DR: The drivers are simply immature at the moment.

And when you notice that the card is actually just a USB-soundcard that is using the same PCIe-to-USB bridge chip (ASMedia ASM1042) that my old Asrock Z77 Extreme4 mobo is using on the extra USB3.0 ports... Why didn't they just make a kick-ass external soundcard? And there is already Burson Play with pretty much same features in the market, and it can be used as an internal (5.25" bay) or external soundcard.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Alex132 said:


> Pretty sure people have gone through the specs of that card and seen its very overpriced and mediocre.
> 
> 
> edit - I don't see it being better than the Fulla 2 considering the price especially...


Ah because there are still tons of people out there who don't want to fiddle with external amps or amp/dacs or what ever. 

For those of us who are enlightened, this thing doesn't make much sense. But I have been really wanting a sound card on the market that does something more than what onboard audio can provide so that I can at least have something to recommend to those folks who specifically want a sound card. 

Let me be very clear. I do NOT expect this thing to be better than a dedicated system. I just HOPE that its better than the asus and creative sound cards we have right now.


----------



## NightAntilli

I wanted to try some open back headphones for the first time. I was eyeballing the Phillips SHP9500 for a while, and then they suddenly jumped astronomically in price. From ~$80 all the way to $300. So I dropped that. Newegg apparently brought them back and I managed to get a new Phillips SHP9500 for $70... As someone that uses an M40x as his main headphone, I'm quite impressed with the SHP9500, especially for the price.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

They used to be available for $40. It was one of my first big giveaways


----------



## BroadPwns

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Ah because there are still tons of people out there who don't want to fiddle with external amps or amp/dacs or what ever.
> 
> For those of us who are enlightened, this thing doesn't make much sense. But I have been really wanting a sound card on the market that does something more than what onboard audio can provide so that I can at least have something to recommend to those folks who specifically want a sound card.
> 
> Let me be very clear. I do NOT expect this thing to be better than a dedicated system. I just HOPE that its better than the asus and creative sound cards we have right now.



Check out Audio in Motion SC808, they're available on ebay.


----------



## NightAntilli

OC'ing Noob said:


> They used to be available for $40. It was one of my first big giveaways


Wow. How did they get so cheap? It's not as if they're bad headphones.


----------



## Gilles3000

NightAntilli said:


> Wow. How did they get so cheap? It's not as if they're bad headphones.


They were available in stores like newegg for that price in the US for quite a while. Here in Europe we weren't as lucky though.

In the US the SHP9500's were the no brainer headphones to get for quite a while, shame Philips seemed to either have quietly discontinued them or seriously scaled down production.


----------



## Shawnb99

Gothmog said:


> I don't swear by the Razer kraken or the beats lol. I might have stated it the wrong way. By "I have never listened to anything better than kraken and beats " I mean , these are the only headphones I've used and never tried good quality - audiophile quality headphones. I'm hoping too see a big difference and listen to music details that were not there before while listening with my krakens. I will know in a couple of days when I receive the k702. Will give you an update then. Btw , I have seen in the internet a break in period beeing mentioned for good headphones. Do I need to break them in a special way and listening to specific stuff  ?



https://www.head-fi.org/threads/spanking-new-akg-k702-burn-in-and-bass.410744/


Suggested burn in time is around 300 hours. It shouldn't matter what you play, just put your music on a continuous loop and let them burn in. 

You might hear a very noticeable difference over the Razer kraken's and you might not. Next step you should look at upgrading your DAC/AMP and you'll see even more of an improvement.

Sound is only as good as it's source and everything in the chain up to the headphones/speakers. Some upgrades can make very little or discernible difference and some will be like night and day.

Anyways check out that for forum it's been very helpful to me over the years.


----------



## BroadPwns

Sound is only as good as it's source AND headphones. Krakens are sh.it, no amount of burning in will help them.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Finally got my Sabaj A4, 93€ in total with delivery to the front door.
Speaker amp section sounds fantastic, though it has a little too much power for such a small room and such large (8") speakers. Headphone amp section also powers my HE-400 nicely, 50% windows volume and 20/60 amp volume is enough for normal listening. The only gripe would be that the same volume settings are used for speakers, and 20/60 would blast my ears off if I switched to speakers before lowering the volume.

But overall I'm very happy, I got rid of a large amount of cable-clutter and one power brick. And the color scheme now blends with the rest of the equipment. Now I just need to use some D-C-Fix on the wooden table to complete my battlestation.


----------



## vf-

Shawnb99 said:


> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/spanking-new-akg-k702-burn-in-and-bass.410744/
> 
> 
> Suggested burn in time is around 300 hours. It shouldn't matter what you play, just put your music on a continuous loop and let them burn in.
> 
> You might hear a very noticeable difference over the Razer kraken's and you might not. Next step you should look at upgrading your DAC/AMP and you'll see even more of an improvement.
> 
> Sound is only as good as it's source and everything in the chain up to the headphones/speakers. Some upgrades can make very little or discernible difference and some will be like night and day.
> 
> Anyways check out that for forum it's been very helpful to me over the years.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

This talk about burn-in, as I'd said, I'd readily agree that the sound may change a little with burn in (treble may smoothen out, bass may get tighter) but I would hardly describe difference as day and night, it's a very subtle difference if any). I'd say that if you don't like the sound of a new headphone, it's quite likely that you'd not like it even after burn-in. Innerfidelity did a test on burn-in and conclusion is on the fence really though Tyll did hint that while there may be some small changes in sound, it's more to our brain adjusting to the sound.
https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/measurement-and-audibility-headphone-break


----------



## vf-

HL2-4-Life said:


> This talk about burn-in, as I'd said, I'd readily agree that the sound may change a little with burn in (treble may smoothen out, bass may get tighter) but I would hardly describe difference as day and night, it's a very subtle difference if any). I'd say that if you don't like the sound of a new headphone, it's quite likely that you'd not like it even after burn-in. Innerfidelity did a test on burn-in and conclusion is on the fence really though Tyll did hint that while there may be some small changes in sound, *it's more to our brain adjusting to the sound.*
> https://www.innerfidelity.com/content/measurement-and-audibility-headphone-break


Pretty much nailed it.


----------



## skupples

WHAT?! Yet another audiophalic myth busted?! shocker 

to tell you the truth, Schiit stacks sound way better if you put the amplifier on top of the stack, instead of the bottom. Also - Make sure the volume knob is pointing due north, no matter what volume level that actually equates to.


----------



## Gothmog

So , the K702 arrived today. First impressions after a very small listening session and some questions. First of all, on windows setting volume to 100/100 provides quite decent volume on the headphones. I could go higher on some songs if i had the headroom, but not for a long time, it would be too loud. I listened to some hip hop songs to see the bass level. I am quite pleased, i dont think i would like more bass. I didnt expect how much sound comes through an open headphone. I can hear everything around me. That said, there are no sounds around me when i am on my computer so it will not be a problem. The headphones are very light, super comfortable , very much space for the ear, and i feel like open keeps my ears cooler than the krakens, i like cooler ears. Since i am complete newb, i would like some tips and info on things that i need to tune and settup in order to get a better sound experience. For example, i have no idea what to set the windows 10 default format to. Right now i have it on the highest available which is 32 bit, 192000. But i am not sure that this is the best, i have a feeling that some lower settings do sound better. Any other tips and on things that i might have missed are welcome. Also, i am really clueless concerning where to get good / lossless audio to listen to.

Small update : i used spotify desktop with premium and high quality and the music was pretty decent, i have no clue on how it SHOULD sound so i am holding on the term "good". I played the same song on you tube and oh my god was it the worst thing i have ever heard.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Gothmog said:


> For example, i have no idea what to set the windows 10 default format to. Right now i have it on the highest available which is 32 bit, 192000. But i am not sure that this is the best, i have a feeling that some lower settings do sound better.


I wouldn't worry about it. More than one element in your chain will have higher distortion than whatever Windows is introducing with up/downsampling. You can set it to the highest values available or just 16/44 (standard for CD) if all you do is listen to music. But the gist of it is that it's virtually inconsequential.


----------



## Gothmog

Could the lack of amp/dac cause the fact that i find the sound very cold and high pitched ? I have set the asus rog supreme fx amplification level to Extreme btw.


----------



## pez

Heh....I mean that's my general feeling of the K702, but I also prefer the HD650 which is a warm headphone. The amp/DAC can have some influence on it, but I don't thinks it's going to affect it the way you think/want it to.


----------



## BroadPwns

These headphones play like this, you'd need a DAC with warm sound output. Given you have AKG K7xx headphones staying with mobos soundcard is silly.


----------



## Blze001

Gothmog said:


> Could the lack of amp/dac cause the fact that i find the sound very cold and high pitched ? I have set the asus rog supreme fx amplification level to Extreme btw.


Two aspects at play here: first, using the motherboard's onboard audio will have an impact even if it's rated up to 600ohms. It might have better than the usual mobo audio, but it's still gonna be handicapped by being an onboard solution.

That said, the majority of your "bright and high-pitched" impression is going to be simply because your ears are accustomed to boomy U-shaped sound from the Kraken/Beat headphones. AKGs sound really anemic if you're used to bass cannons, but as you use them you'll mentally readjust a bit.

Personally, and this is gonna anger the audiophile gods, I run my Q701s with a very slight U curve on the EQ, gives them a little bit of color.


----------



## Gothmog

Okay, so i guess the only way i can take it from here is going for an amp/dac set. From what i understand the k702 are harder than an average headphone to drive. Would going for a modi + magni/vali suffice ? What would you suggest ? I will also try and visit local hifi stores. Hoping for a chance i could try my k702 with a pair of amp/dac they have and see for my self how it sounds. 
I also noticed, that only spotify HD or other flacs that i downloaded sounded okay (still more high pitched than i'd like ) . Any other pc sound, videos, or even games sound much more annoying.


----------



## BroadPwns

Blze001 said:


> Two aspects at play here: first, using the motherboard's onboard audio will have an impact even if it's rated up to 600ohms. It might have better than the usual mobo audio, but it's still gonna be handicapped by being an onboard solution.
> 
> That said, the majority of your "bright and high-pitched" impression is going to be simply because your ears are accustomed to boomy U-shaped sound from the Kraken/Beat headphones. AKGs sound really anemic if you're used to bass cannons, but as you use them you'll mentally readjust a bit.
> 
> Personally, and this is gonna anger the audiophile gods, I run my Q701s with a very slight U curve on the EQ, gives them a little bit of color.



K240 and M220 are not anemic, the K7xx and Q series are just like that - they're bright and lack bass.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Blze001 said:


> Personally, and this is gonna anger the audiophile gods, I run my Q701s with a very slight U curve on the EQ, gives them a little bit of color.


Considering they're somewhat bass anemic, an EQ bump for the 20-100 Hz region will do nothing but make them more enjoyable.


----------



## Gothmog

Second day almost done with the k702. Maybe i got a little more accustomed to them or they got a little better, i have let them many hours playing music when i am not around. Will keep doing this for a few days. Music sounds a little better, but games sound terrible. I will by an amp. What do you suggest ? I dont know if it will drive the k702 properly , but i was considering schiit magni 3 , 125€ from EU so no customs taxes. What do you suggest guys ? ( i have been a pain in the ass with all these questions, i know, i appreciate the help )


----------



## BroadPwns

That's because burning in is not a myth and it's not about being accustomed to the sound. Getting an extra DAC is a really good idea, will boost sound characteristic and sound spectrum.


----------



## Gothmog

Yep, the dac will the be the next purchase in line. I don't know if a magni/modi will power them properly or I could go a little better. I also read that k702 go well with tube amps and play a little warmer. I don't know if a tube amp is the best purchase for my first amp though.

What do you guys think about this combo ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> Yep, the dac will the be the next purchase in line. I don't know if a magni/modi will power them properly or I could go a little better. I also read that k702 go well with tube amps and play a little warmer. I don't know if a tube amp is the best purchase for my first amp though.
> 
> What do you guys think about this combo ?


Tube amps are perfectly fine. I generally prefer tube amps to SS amps. I actually started out in audio with a q701 and a starving student hybrid amp my friend built me. The tubes made a huge difference.


----------



## Streetdragon

Tube works only on headphones with high resistance.
For example with my darkvoice i loose bass on my 50 and lower headphones. HD650 are fine, but i dont like the sound of them ony any amp^^


----------



## ToTheSun!

Gothmog said:


> What do you guys think about this combo ?


It's fine. There are plenty of decent combos in that price range. Whatever you buy will most likely improve the sound you're getting now.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> Tube works only on headphones with high resistance.
> For example with my darkvoice i loose bass on my 50 and lower headphones. HD650 are fine, but i dont like the sound of them ony any amp^^


Thats only true for some OTL tube amps. Hybrids, and transformer coupled tube amps, and some other OTL amps are actually specifically designed to work with lower impedance headphones. 

Oh and BTW, headphones have a certain amount of measured impedance, not resistance. Impedance is the result of DC resistance plus AC reactance (which is resistance to AC current) summed together.


----------



## Streetdragon

Yeah forgot the hybrids^^ you are right xD But darkvoice and the **** valhalla2 dont like low independence


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Streetdragon said:


> Yeah forgot the hybrids^^ you are right xD But darkvoice and the **** valhalla2 dont like low independence


Dark voice actually will work with lower impedance headphones. I am not sure how the valhalla is configured. 

Ok, so full disclosure because I don't want these misconceptions to continue. There are about as many different tube circuits as there are linux distributions. Realistically there is no general rule about tube amps. There are only specific rules about specific circuits. 

Classic OTL circuits set up the output tube in what I was call a "traditional" fashion. More technically it is called a source follower. A source follower's output impedance is determined by the plate impedance along with a few other things that don't make a huge difference. The plate impedance of a tube is fairly high. Its usually between 1K ohm to 100K ohm depending on the tube. 

However there are a small number of tubes that have a plate resistance that is only a couple hundred ohms. These are the tubes used for OTL amps since their output impedance is in the general ball park of what a design might need. Now if you double the number of output tubes and hook them up in parallel, you effectively halve the output impedance. This is why there are some OTL speaker amps with dozens of tubes on them in order to achieve an output impedance of 8 ohms. 

What the dark voice is doing is they are using one of these low plate resistance tubes in a configuration known as a cathode follower. There are electrical engineers out there who would skin me if they heard me say this, but a cathode follower is kind of like running the tube upside down. There are a bunch of pros and cons to doing this, but the biggest benefit is that the output impedance goes way way way WAY down. A tube that has a few thousand ohms of impedance as a source follower might only have a couple hundred as a cathode follower. 

By using these low plate resistance tubes in a cathode follower configuration, the output impedance is probably at a point where it can easily work with 32 ohm impedance headphones. 

So some OTL amps can be configured to run with low impedance headphones, and sometimes they are configured to run at higher output impedances to work hand in hand with HD600s.


----------



## caenlen

So the person I sold my Monoprice M560 planars to with Sony XBR500 earpads messaged me, said they are not getting any use because he went high end. He offered for me to buy them back for $60 shipped. I sold them to him for $105.

and I really loved their sound with the sony pads... so yeah great deal I did it. will be nice to have my old cans back. 

well regardless, it is an easy sell at $60 with those pads, so even if I prefer my other cans to it I can just sell it again. meh.


----------



## iamjanco

whelp, I finally pushed the button. This is *going to be fun*.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> whelp, I finally pushed the button. This is *going to be fun*.


If you run into issues, feel free to PM me and I will try to help.


----------



## iamjanco

Tjj226 Angel said:


> If you run into issues, feel free to PM me and I will try to help.


Thanks--the last amp I worked on was a Mission 5E3 Tweed repro I paired with an Fender SRV Strat, back around 2003 or so. While I do have a background in electronics and have been reading up on things like bypass caps, etc., and other improvements that can be made, I do appreciate the offer.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> Thanks--the last amp I worked on was a Mission 5E3 Tweed repro I paired with an Fender SRV Strat, back around 2003 or so. While I do have a background in electronics and have been reading up on things like bypass caps, etc., and other improvements that can be made, I do appreciate the offer.


When you say bypass capacitor, do you mean the cathode bypass cap, or the parafeed capacitor?


IDK what the value of the cathode bypass capacitor is, but audionote is where I would send you for bypass capacitors. They basically copied the design for black gate and they are essentially reissued black gate capacitors with improvements. The catch is that they are slightly pricey. Its like 15 bucks for a 680uf 25v capacitor, but its still affordable. 

The real capacitor to focus on is the parafeed capacitor. That thing is the Achilles heel of any parafeed system. Figure out what value of parafeed capacitor bottlehead supplies you with and figure out what sort of film capacitor you can replace it with. Keep in mind that if they give you an electrolytic capacitor for the parafeed cap, a film one of the same value will be a LOT bigger. So make sure you do a very clean job with your wiring to leave room : )


----------



## caenlen

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...me-acoustics-without-trip-istanbul-180961563/

If you own nice speakers or headphones, try that out.


----------



## iamjanco

Tjj226 Angel said:


> When you say bypass capacitor, do you mean the cathode bypass cap, or the parafeed capacitor?
> 
> IDK what the value of the cathode bypass capacitor is, but audionote is where I would send you for bypass capacitors. They basically copied the design for black gate and they are essentially reissued black gate capacitors with improvements. The catch is that they are slightly pricey. Its like 15 bucks for a 680uf 25v capacitor, but its still affordable.
> 
> The real capacitor to focus on is the parafeed capacitor. That thing is the Achilles heel of any parafeed system. Figure out what value of parafeed capacitor bottlehead supplies you with and figure out what sort of film capacitor you can replace it with. Keep in mind that if they give you an electrolytic capacitor for the parafeed cap, a film one of the same value will be a LOT bigger. So make sure you do a very clean job with your wiring to leave room : )


Parafeed; I'll know the value of the caps once the kit arrives. 

I originally honed in on *a thread over at Bottlehead* specifically about such upgrades, then had a look at what others have done. *One example* follows--perhaps somewhat extreme by some standards--using Jupiter beeswax flatstack 10uF capacitors that are no longer manufactured. Maybe because of the potential for heat related issues and how they were being used; and/or size/placement constraints? 

Jupiter still makes the beeswax caps in smaller values, but the 10uF caps are certainly neat to look at (and probably sound sublime when coupled with the right headphones). Definitely not cheap though, mind you.

Added: I'll have a look at what Audionote offers when the time comes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> Parafeed; I'll know the value of the caps once the kit arrives.
> 
> I originally honed in on *a thread over at Bottlehead* specifically about such upgrades, then had a look at what others have done. *One example* follows--perhaps somewhat extreme by some standards--using Jupiter beeswax flatstack 10uF capacitors that are no longer manufactured. Maybe because of the potential for heat related issues and how they were being used; and/or size/placement constraints?
> 
> Jupiter still makes the beeswax caps in smaller values, but the 10uF caps are certainly neat to look at (and probably sound sublime when coupled with the right headphones). Definitely not cheap though, mind you.
> 
> Added: I'll have a look at what Audionote offers when the time comes.


Cross your fingers that the parafeed capacitor is really low in value. Otherwise you will be paying through the nose for good caps. 

As far as jupiter goes, I think there were QC issues with the square caps. Jupiter still makes cylindrical 10uf copper foil in oil / beeswax capacitors, but they are ~300 bucks per piece. Soooooo gl with that.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

caenlen said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...me-acoustics-without-trip-istanbul-180961563/
> 
> If you own nice speakers or headphones, try that out.


Whoa, it it out on my iFi Micro iDSD + EnigmAcoustics D1000 and it was sublime. Especially love the echo effect from the spaciousness of the hall. I just dunno how to best describe what I've heard, epic fail on my part I'm afraid.


----------



## Wishmaker

caenlen said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...me-acoustics-without-trip-istanbul-180961563/
> 
> If you own nice speakers or headphones, try that out.


I shall listen to this on my FOCAL Speakers this weekend.


----------



## Blze001

caenlen said:


> https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smar...me-acoustics-without-trip-istanbul-180961563/
> 
> If you own nice speakers or headphones, try that out.


I'm gonna play that on my $30 Minimus 7's, you can't tell me what to do.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Blze001 said:


> I'm gonna play that on my $30 Minimus 7's, you can't tell me what to do.


Technically, he can. You simply don't have to acquiesce.


----------



## caenlen

It was or still is I think, considered one of the seven wonders of the world, so getting to hear it at home is nice. ^^


----------



## Fluxmaven

Blze001 said:


> I'm gonna play that on my $30 Minimus 7's, you can't tell me what to do.


I will take it a step further and play it on my old Minimus 1's.

I do have a set of Minimus 7's as well. One of my better $5 yard sale finds.


----------



## BroadPwns

I'll launch it on Nokia N95s speaker, get on my level.


----------



## caenlen

I just got the JDS Labs Atom AMP and Massdrop SDAC, only 2/3 price from a friend of mine. 

Going to compare to my starving student tube amp and Modi 3 dac with a few of my headphones in the coming weeks. I will report back here with what I find. I suspect the Modi 3 and starving student amp will win out, but we will see.

Headphones that will be used in comparison:

Hifiman Sundara with stock and Dekoni pads
SHP9500 with stock and lambskin pads
Sennheiser HD58X
Monoprice Retro with HM5 velour pads
Monolith M560 with Sony XBR500 earpads - opened mod

whichever combo works better ( I will try alternating the dacs with bost amps too) will be my final setup - because if I ever do high end it won't be headphones, I'd rather do mid range speakers than high end headphones. so this is going to be one of my final comparisons

i really don't see the mod 3 and starving student amp getting beat though, Lyr 3 couldn't even beat my starving student lol but i got the atom at a price that basically means i can re-sell without losing any money since its a hot amp/hot item at the moment. everyone seems to love it


----------



## Gothmog

Hey again. Hope everyone is fine. I am planing to pull the trigger tomorrow on magni 3/modi 3 for my k702. I read on a Reddit post a while back that schiit products dont come with any of the necessary accessories such as the rca that i will need, so will purchase it separately . I cant find any info on the schiit europe site on what is included with them. It is safe to assume they come with the wall-warts , right ? ( im skeptical because i see schiit listing them separately on the accessories category ). Anything else i should know beforehand ? thanks


----------



## Shawnb99

Yes they will come with the wall warts.


----------



## Gothmog

Thank you , off i go for my first amp/dac


----------



## caenlen

Gothmog said:


> Thank you , off i go for my first amp/dac


Make sure to use high gain for the K702's, you should get a bit more oomph to the bass that way, even if the volume knob has to be turned lower. That has been my experience anyway with modi 3 and magni 3 combo.


----------



## Gothmog

Will do, thanks. For rca i grabbed their PYST. I dont know what optical cable to get though and how much the quality of the cables will affect the audio.


----------



## caenlen

Gothmog said:


> Will do, thanks. For rca i grabbed their PYST. I dont know what optical cable to get though and how much the quality of the cables will affect the audio.


I use AmazonBasics for all my cables, they work great. My Dad has Prime though, which is free one day shipping on everything now... so yeah Amazon just makes life easy haha no wonder they are basically a monopoly... now that Prime membership gives free 1 day shipping on everything... its hard to resist...


----------



## Streetdragon

The basics are really great. The connection fits perfect


----------



## skupples

Gothmog said:


> Will do, thanks. For rca i grabbed their PYST. I dont know what optical cable to get though and how much the quality of the cables will affect the audio.


Don't worry about audio quality from a cable, that's some extreme insanity stuff right there. As long as you're getting a quality cable, it's not gonna matter.

I just retired my 5 year old amazon basic SPDIF for another one. I had to replace it due to signal connectivity getting weird.


----------



## Shawnb99

Gothmog said:


> Will do, thanks. For rca i grabbed their PYST. I dont know what optical cable to get though and how much the quality of the cables will affect the audio.



Depending on the cables and where in the chain they can have some to very little effect . Upgrading your headphones cables will have the most noticeable effect, where as upgrading the XLR may not even be noticeable. It also matters on the gear, higher end is affected more then lower end. 
For the majority you’d be hard pressed to notice the difference.


----------



## Gothmog

Thank you all for the info. I will give some local hifi stores a try for a decent branded cable to avoid waiting for the amazon one. Otherwise i will get the amazon basics one.  @Shawnb99 i had no idea. I will do some homework on upgrading the headphones cable. Is it noticeable and worth it the upgrade ?


----------



## pez

Optical is a digital signal, so don't fret over those too much. Avoid super thin ones and ones that just look 'dollar store' cheap and you're set.


----------



## The Pook

Grabbed a pair of Fidelio X2s, should be here Tuesday. Saw them hovering around the $220 mark for a while and they dropped to $179 yesterday and then again today to $169 on Amazon so I grabbed a pair. 

Hopefully they make me retire my SHP9500s


----------



## Gilles3000

The Pook said:


> Grabbed a pair of Fidelio X2s, should be here Tuesday. Saw them hovering around the $220 mark for a while and they dropped to $179 yesterday and then again today to $169 on Amazon so I grabbed a pair.
> 
> Hopefully they make me retire my SHP9500s


Sounds like a sweet deal, prices here in Europe have been steadily going up since last year.

This seems like a trend with Phillips, they seem to axe sales on models over here quicker than they do in the US, usually just before the model goes EOL entirely.

So I think you got the last of Philips high-end headphones at the right time, because it'll probably be EOL soon, and it doesn't seem like they intend to continue making any SHP/Fidelio headphones.


----------



## Gothmog

Just received my new magni3 and modi3  i set it up using a toslink and not usb. I grabbed a very cheapy toslink cable which i will upgrade soon. Its still too soon to give my opinion, but i want to say kudos to asus for the onboard souncard. Comparing it to the 250€ stack its not that much worst. I have the magni set to hi gain and the volume knob at 9 o'clock. Max i can go on most of the music i played, starts being too loud around 11-11:30 o'clock. There are few though that can go even at 3 o'clock on high gain. What i have found, that i first thought that was an issue of the onboard soundcard , is that there is a lot of hishing noises on the background . The issue persisted with the stack. I am using music bee set to exclusive wasapi. The hishing is there on spotify and flacs. From my flacs, there were only a couple that had 0 hishing. The intensity of the hishing scales proportionally with the volume knob. Is it just a poor mastering issue since a few of the flacs have 0 noise and hishing ? I also tried streaming master quality from tidal hi-fi and the few i tried were also hishing-free.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> Optical is a digital signal, so don't fret over those too much. Avoid super thin ones and ones that just look 'dollar store' cheap and you're set.


I would recommend spending a few dollars on an optical cable that uses glass fibers and not plastic, and I would make sure its a thicker cable so that it can tolerate being handled. Cheap optical cables can cause all sorts of random issues that could take you forever and a day to diagnose.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> Thank you all for the info. I will give some local hifi stores a try for a decent branded cable to avoid waiting for the amazon one. Otherwise i will get the amazon basics one.
> @Shawnb99 i had no idea. I will do some homework on upgrading the headphones cable. Is it noticeable and worth it the upgrade ?


If you have k702s, I would forget upgrading the headphone cable. AKG is one of the few companies that uses really high quality stock cables.


----------



## Gothmog

I'll get a new cable asap, i just purchased this cheap one today from a nearby shop just so i could try the amp and dac. I can find locally the audioquest pearl optical toslnik-toslink for 25€. https://www.audioquest.com/cables/digital-cables/optical-toslink/pearl 
It seems like a good choice. I dont know if this will be okay or i should go for something around 45€ like https://www.audioquest.com/cables/digital-cables/optical-toslink/forest . Spec-wise i dont see any difference.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

SVS is having a sale in their outlet store for those who are interested


----------



## vf-

Tjj226 Angel said:


> I would recommend spending a few dollars on an optical cable that uses glass fibers and not plastic, and I would make sure its a thicker cable so that it can tolerate being handled. Cheap optical cables can cause all sorts of random issues that could take you forever and a day to diagnose.


Hmm, where does one get these glass fiber optical cables? Or are these glass fiber cables the thin ones?


----------



## caenlen

vf- said:


> Hmm, where does one get these glass fiber optical cables? Or are these glass fiber cables the thin ones?





vf- said:


> Hmm, where does one get these glass fiber optical cables? Or are these glass fiber cables the thin ones?


I'd also like to know where to find the glass optical cables. I doubt my AmazonBasics optical cable is glass fiber.

https://www.amazon.com/SKW-Optical-...optical+cable&qid=1558573520&s=gateway&sr=8-8

that one is probably glass, its a thick monster. gorgeous too... but I am not about to drop $40 on a cable for a $99 DAC aka my Modi 3.


----------



## The Pook

Got my new X2s and they're great, really like them ... except they're not very comfortable. Clamping force way too stronk. 

Been putting them on a tissue box to try and "stretch" them but doesn't seem to be doing much. Only did it for a few hours though, guess I leave them for a couple days or just put up with it.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The Pook said:


> Got my new X2s and they're great, really like them ... except they're not very comfortable. Clamping force way too stronk.
> 
> Been putting them on a tissue box to try and "stretch" them but doesn't seem to be doing much. Only did it for a few hours though, guess I leave them for a couple days or just put up with it.


I think you simply might not be accustomed to the clamping force a lot of the mid and high end pairs have.

For comparison, my headphones have exactly twice the clamping force of your SHP9500's, as per RTINGS' measurements. You shouldn't overly stretch them, IMO. They're designed that way for a reason.


----------



## vf-

caenlen said:


> I'd also like to know where to find the glass optical cables. I doubt my AmazonBasics optical cable is glass fiber.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/SKW-Optical-...optical+cable&qid=1558573520&s=gateway&sr=8-8
> 
> that one is probably glass, its a thick monster. gorgeous too... but I am not about to drop $40 on a cable for a $99 DAC aka my Modi 3.


That's insane. I was also looking at the Audioquest cables. They too are quite costly.


----------



## Gilles3000

caenlen said:


> that one is probably glass, its a thick monster. gorgeous too... but I am not about to drop $40 on a cable for a $99 DAC aka my Modi 3.


The gold plating on the plastic parts of the connector makes me think this cable is all show and no go.


----------



## vf-

Gilles3000 said:


> The gold plating on the plastic parts of the connector makes me think this cable is all show and no go.


I was curious in reading up on this, which was interesting but it definitely looks like snake oil.


https://www.head-fi.org/threads/plastic-vs-glass-toslink-what-difference-do-you-hear.88084/page-3


----------



## caenlen

I am sticking with USB 3.1 for right now, going to pass on Optical


----------



## ToTheSun!

vf- said:


> I was curious in reading up on this, which was interesting but it definitely looks like snake oil.
> 
> 
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/plastic-vs-glass-toslink-what-difference-do-you-hear.88084/page-3


The audiophile market is full of snake oil. I think it's because what we perceive aurally can be very subjective. It's easy to sell the idea of "better" when what you hear is very much influenced by what you expect.


----------



## Gothmog

I compared modi with the cheap toslink vs usb . If it was a blind test i wouldn't be able to tell which is which. While i definitely can tell the difference between mp3s and lossless . Maybe you need a much higher quality setup for the bad toslink to start beeing a bottleneck ? idk

i will repeat the test with the audioquest one as soon as i get it. I dont have any expectations tho.


----------



## vf-

ToTheSun! said:


> The audiophile market is full of snake oil. I think it's because what we perceive aurally can be very subjective. It's easy to sell the idea of "better" when what you hear is very much influenced by what you expect.


Heh! True.

It was the same effect when I read mostly everyone jumping on and praising the Creative AE-5 sound card. How mostly everyone was saying how clear the differences were etc over recent cards. Yet I got suckered into from all the forums to purchase it to see. Then found out there was hardly any improvements over an Auzentech X-Fi Prelude that was from 2007 paired with an S.M.S.L Pro II amp and AKG K702.

Yet all I ever read from the majority how old cards are junk and obsolete with no improvements or were no better than onboard sound.


I still see other people on some well known forums that they would slander you for questioning them on their AE-5 32-384bit vs 44.1-16bit when all they do is play games.


----------



## caenlen

Can confirm, it is mostly snake oil that being said, it is still a fun hobby to get into once in awhile. There are worse hobbies we could do, like drinking a lot, gambling, etc. 

Though my old college room mate just won 35 grand at casino playing Baccarat... so wth do I know LOL


----------



## vf-

caenlen said:


> Can confirm, it is mostly snake oil that being said, it is still a fun hobby to get into once in awhile. There are worse hobbies we could do, like drinking a lot, gambling, etc.
> 
> *Though my old college room mate just won 35 grand at casino playing Baccarat...* so wth do I know LOL


The question is, how much did they blow in past years before they won that 35 thousand?


----------



## caenlen

vf- said:


> The question is, how much did they blow in past years before they won that 35 thousand?



you are correct, he was broke all the time before this. I hope he saves most of it and realizes how lucky he is, the stability that amount can offer someone long term, etc. I fear with his habits, he probably will be broke again though within the year. sadly. i hope i am wrong. personally i hate worrying about money, so i tend to save all my money outside of my few hobbies.


----------



## Blze001

It's always fun going from my AKGs with subtle EQ tweaking to my Stantons with their ridiculous EQ profile.

Mids kinda disappear and the soundstage shrinks like crazy, but you reach a bass drop and your fillings rattle loose.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Blze001 said:


> but you reach a bass drop and your fillings rattle loose.


I'm healthily whelmed by the allegory.


----------



## caenlen

Can confirm the Modi 3 DAC packs way above it's price point. Sounds loads better than SDAC, and sounds slightly better than Modi Multibit imo.

Schiit really knocked this one out of the park. Probably last DAC I will ever buy, no way will I ever go ultra high end gear, unless I get rich, but no thanks even then because I would be busy doing other things then.

So DAC is now permanent. Now I just need to narrow down my collection to 3 headphones.

Top spot headphone winner is Sennheiser HD660S, now I just have to figure out my other two headphones. SHP9500 will prob make it in top 3.


----------



## caenlen

I just got an email from Hifiman!!!! I have been chosen to review the Jade II estat system!!!! They are mailing it to me in about ten days. I get to keep it for two weeks!!! wooohooo never heard this level of high end before!!!! I reviewed the Ananda for them awhile back and was impressed by it, wished it had just a tinge more soundstage however, but the clarity was best I ever heard. Though I would never pay 1 grand for them. Oddly enough the Sundara does fit my head proper, but the Ananda had much better bass than the Sundara. If Sundara sounded like Ananda I would have been a very happy camper.


----------



## Blze001

I have to admit the heretical: I see why bluetooth is popular, it's convenient as hell for the office.


----------



## Gothmog

I really like the sound of the k702 on most of the genres i listen too, and love the details in the songs that they bring to my attention. I don't think i would like more bass, i am pretty pleased with bass level, im not a bass head anyway, but i have a feeling that they dont go really well with both male and female vocals. Mostly on hip hop / rap and rock / metal . I find the voices a little too flat and getting drowned in the details of the background music. I dont know if i am describing what i feel correctly  i have started considering getting a second pair of cans, for music genres that the k702 are unable to satisfy me fully. That beeing rap / rock / metal / some electronic as well. I dont want intensive bass, just a little more fun sound. I like the neutrality of my cans, i just like it only on specific genres.


----------



## iamjanco

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Cross your fingers that the parafeed capacitor is really low in value. Otherwise you will be paying through the nose for good caps.
> 
> As far as jupiter goes, I think there were QC issues with the square caps. Jupiter still makes cylindrical 10uf copper foil in oil / beeswax capacitors, but they are ~300 bucks per piece. Soooooo gl with that.


Sorry to necro this old post, but I do have a question you might be able to help with:

*internal hookup wire:* any suggestions after weeding out the snake oil? I could easily build the amp with what Bottle head supplies, mind you, which is Alphawire 22awg teflon silver coated solid copper; some CAT5e for signals, and some shielded twisted pair cable for power. But the quantities they supply in the red, black, and white Alphawire are limited such that they won't make for much other than direct point-to-point wiring. That pretty much leaves out stringing those wires any other way, which I can live with if I have to.

I've searched for the 22AWG Alphawire of course, but no one sells it by the foot; only 100ft+ rolls @ ~$100-$200 prices, which I may opt for anyway given the caps I'm about to discuss. 

Btw, the parafeeds are 10uf. If the stock caps don't make me happy, yup, the options I'm thinking about given my budget and what I've learned thus far are:

Intertechnik Audyn True Copper Max MKP 630VDC - 2% tolerance
Miflex KPCU-01 600VDC - 5% tolerance

Both of them are rated fairly well by *Humble Homemade Hifi*, and expensive. Duelunds, Jupiters, VCAPs, and Auricaps are also in the running, but I haven't made up my mind about them yet, though I have checked what they have available in ~10uf; and Auricaps are the least expensive proposition of them all. 

That said, Mundorfs are out because of what I've read of others' experiences with them in the amp. 

Lastly, I'll build the amp more or less stock first (other than replace the wiring if reasonable), and listen to it through burnin before going with the more premium options. I'll also probably be pairing upper end FOCALs with the amp given its output specs and what I've read elsewhere about the pairing. Unfortunately, there is nobody near enough to me that allows for testing different headphones before purchase.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> Sorry to necro this old post, but I do have a question you might be able to help with:
> 
> *internal hookup wire:* any suggestions after weeding out the snake oil? I could easily build the amp with what Bottle head supplies, mind you, which is Alphawire 22awg teflon silver coated solid copper; some CAT5e for signals, and some shielded twisted pair cable for power. But the quantities they supply in the red, black, and white Alphawire are limited such that they won't make for much other than direct point-to-point wiring. That pretty much leaves out stringing those wires any other way, which I can live with if I have to.
> 
> I've searched for the 22AWG Alphawire of course, but no one sells it by the foot; only 100ft+ rolls @ ~$100-$200 prices, which I may opt for anyway given the caps I'm about to discuss.
> 
> Btw, the parafeeds are 10uf. If the stock caps don't make me happy, yup, the options I'm thinking about given my budget and what I've learned thus far are:
> 
> Intertechnik Audyn True Copper Max MKP 630VDC - 2% tolerance
> Miflex KPCU-01 600VDC - 5% tolerance
> 
> Both of them are rated fairly well by *Humble Homemade Hifi*, and expensive. Duelunds, Jupiters, VCAPs, and Auricaps are also in the running, but I haven't made up my mind about them yet, though I have checked what they have available in ~10uf; and Auricaps are the least expensive proposition of them all.
> 
> That said, Mundorfs are out because of what I've read of others' experiences with them in the amp.
> 
> Lastly, I'll build the amp more or less stock first (other than replace the wiring if reasonable), and listen to it through burnin before going with the more premium options. I'll also probably be pairing upper end FOCALs with the amp given its output specs and what I've read elsewhere about the pairing. Unfortunately, there is nobody near enough to me that allows for testing different headphones before purchase.



If you are looking for wire, I would go with any decent 18 gauge OFC solid core wire. DO NOT USE STRANDED WIRE!!!!!!! It is the devils wire and its a massive pain to work with. 

If you want to be spendy, I would get this neotech wire http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/neotech-solid-upocc-copper-in-pvc-18-awg-grey-p-1581

Its UPOCC wire which means that instead of being pulled through a die, it was actually cast as a single copper crystal. Its super fancy, probably won't make a bit of difference, but hey it would be about 30 bucks for 20 feet so why not *shrug*

---------------------

As far as the cap goes, just get the amp up and running and we will talk some more about other options. Because if you are considering spending ~600 bucks on caps, then I think you should put the mainline together, sell it for a profit, and go buy a stereomour kit for your personal amp. 

And yes, mundorfs suck. 

-------------------------

Also, I would not bother with the focal headphones. I certainly have not been impressed with anything they make, including speakers for that matter. 

-------------------------------

And lastly you can generally demo most high end headphones through the mail. Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I think headroom has a loaner program.


----------



## caenlen

Tjj226 Angel said:


> If you are looking for wire, I would go with any decent 18 gauge OFC solid core wire. DO NOT USE STRANDED WIRE!!!!!!! It is the devils wire and its a massive pain to work with.
> 
> If you want to be spendy, I would get this neotech wire http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/neotech-solid-upocc-copper-in-pvc-18-awg-grey-p-1581
> 
> Its UPOCC wire which means that instead of being pulled through a die, it was actually cast as a single copper crystal. Its super fancy, probably won't make a bit of difference, but hey it would be about 30 bucks for 20 feet so why not *shrug*
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> As far as the cap goes, just get the amp up and running and we will talk some more about other options. Because if you are considering spending ~600 bucks on caps, then I think you should put the mainline together, sell it for a profit, and go buy a stereomour kit for your personal amp.
> 
> And yes, mundorfs suck.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Also, I would not bother with the focal headphones. I certainly have not been impressed with anything they make, including speakers for that matter.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> And lastly you can generally demo most high end headphones through the mail. Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I think headroom has a loaner program.



Do you have a link for Headroom? I googled it and nothing came up. Last I heard 3 months ago no service like this exists yet, because I heard Zeos was working on something like a loaner program for his Patreon backers.


----------



## iamjanco

Tjj226 Angel said:


> If you are looking for wire, I would go with any decent 18 gauge OFC solid core wire. DO NOT USE STRANDED WIRE!!!!!!! It is the devils wire and its a massive pain to work with.
> 
> If you want to be spendy, I would get this neotech wire http://www.soniccraft.com/product_info.php/neotech-solid-upocc-copper-in-pvc-18-awg-grey-p-1581
> 
> Its UPOCC wire which means that instead of being pulled through a die, it was actually cast as a single copper crystal. Its super fancy, probably won't make a bit of difference, but hey it would be about 30 bucks for 20 feet so why not *shrug*
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> As far as the cap goes, just get the amp up and running and we will talk some more about other options. Because if you are considering spending ~600 bucks on caps, then I think you should put the mainline together, sell it for a profit, and go buy a stereomour kit for your personal amp.
> 
> And yes, mundorfs suck.
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Also, I would not bother with the focal headphones. I certainly have not been impressed with anything they make, including speakers for that matter.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> And lastly you can generally demo most high end headphones through the mail. Someone will correct me if I am wrong, but I think headroom has a loaner program.


Yeah, I was thinking about Neotech OCC as well as Cardas litz (I have a solder pot), but I couldn't locate anyone selling either in more than red and black (red, white and black would be preferable). That's why I searched for Alphawire, what Bottlehead uses themselves (but doesn't piecemeal out). 

As for the Stereomour, you mentioned that a while back but the real issue it's really not designed to be used with headphones (it's got AC heaters) and has a high noise floor (hum). I kinda gotta stick with headphones for now because I'm currently in a multi-apartment unit (with thin walls).

I could use that link to headroom also, if you happen to have it handy somewhere.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> Yeah, I was thinking about Neotech OCC as well as Cardas litz (I have a solder pot), but I couldn't locate anyone selling either in more than red and black (red, white and black would be preferable). That's why I searched for Alphawire, what Bottlehead uses themselves (but doesn't piecemeal out).
> 
> As for the Stereomour, you mentioned that a while back but the real issue it's really not designed to be used with headphones (it's got AC heaters) and has a high noise floor (hum). I kinda gotta stick with headphones for now because I'm currently in a multi-apartment unit (with thin walls).
> 
> I could use that link to headroom also, if you happen to have it handy somewhere.
> 
> Thanks for the info


All you do with the stereomour is use a couple resistors on the output to make it work for headphones. You can run headphones off of darn near anything so long as you know how ; )

And you can always get dc heaters for the steromour and or kaiju. Its an optional extra thats a hell of a lot cheaper than 10uf film caps. 

I am just thinking that spending 600 bucks on a mainline is pointless. You won't get 600 dollars worth of enjoyment out of those capacitors. 

--------

Don't bother with the litz wire. Its a pain to work with and it doesn't sound as good as old fashion solid core wire. Its going to be pretty tough to beat the neotech stuff. 

You shouldn't need to buy multiple colors either. The mainline amp is not overly complicated to build, so a single color should be more than fine. 

Honestly if you get through building this thing and you run out of alpha wire, you can probably just email bottlehead and give them 10 bucks for some wire. They are really cool people and if you can show that you tried to use what you had but fell short, I cant imagine them not working something out with you.


----------



## pez

Blze001 said:


> I have to admit the heretical: I see why bluetooth is popular, it's convenient as hell for the office.


I highly agree. The improvements that BT gets every new version are great as well. Lower latency, higher bitrate support and not to mention the power efficiency and multiple device support. I'm almost tempted to completely get rid of my wired headphones in the office since I'm in enough meetings lately that something that doesn't tether me to my desk is ideal.

At home, though, I'll 'suffer' with the cord/cable.


----------



## caenlen

pez said:


> I highly agree. The improvements that BT gets every new version are great as well. Lower latency, higher bitrate support and not to mention the power efficiency and multiple device support. I'm almost tempted to completely get rid of my wired headphones in the office since I'm in enough meetings lately that something that doesn't tether me to my desk is ideal.
> 
> At home, though, I'll 'suffer' with the cord/cable.


This competition war Sony and Bose are having is excellent for all of us too. I have my eye on the new Bose L700 coming. I will wait to see if Sony responds with a new version of their top of the line BT ANC though. I live in a noisy area now with thin walls, I am convinced my only escape left is top of the line ANC. Life is to short for all this city noise.

Plus I will be flying at least twice a year, as my gf lives in England. Planes are annoying as crap, would be nice to just zone out.

Also, one benefit of the L700 over the Sony's is Google Assistant, you can download Google Translate beta on your phone, and the L700 will automatically convert foreign languages in real time to English, only few languages supported right now, but its epic... a game changer in my opinion, especially if you plan to travel Europe, etc.


----------



## pez

That is pretty great...also USB-C is a very welcome addition. My Bose set get an unreal amount of battery life and literally don't slowly die when off. 80% when I take them off...use them 2 weeks later....battery still at 80%


----------



## caenlen

My mini review of Jade 2: Not impressed at all by it, I asked HifiMAN for a pre-paid label ahead of schedule to send to next person, just isn't for me. Ananda beats it imo. Ananda is probably the best headphone I have ever heard, but it didn't fit my head properly, so that is a no go for me.

Final AMP: Solid State = Schiit Asgard 2 (I love the 'punch' of Class A) (I got it used for $125, great deal) Hybrid = Starving Student made by TJJ

Final DAC: Modi 3 is love. Modi 3 is life. 

Top 4 Cans:
1. Sennheiser HD660S
2. Philips SHP9500
3. Monolith M560 with XBR 500 earpads
4. Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 Velour earpads

Basically, this is my retirement.

If I were to recommend a setup on a budget to a newcomer: it would be JDS Labs Atom amp, Modi 3 dac, and Sennheiser HD58X. total cost for all of it would be $350. (Atom amp smokes the Magni 3) I listened side by side to it with my modi 3 dac)


----------



## pez

I still find myself a bit underwhelmed by the HEXv2, but I'm not sure I can really blame the headphones rather than my setup. Though, I'm not confident, nor willing enough to change my setup for minimal changes.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> I still find myself a bit underwhelmed by the HEXv2, but I'm not sure I can really blame the headphones rather than my setup. Though, I'm not confident, nor willing enough to change my setup for minimal changes.


We will get you cleaned up. Don't worry about it. I still have plans for you. I just had to acquire some stuff to make something as small as you wanted : ).


----------



## pez

Tjj226 Angel said:


> We will get you cleaned up. Don't worry about it. I still have plans for you. I just had to acquire some stuff to make something as small as you wanted : ).


Well now my interest is peaked...


----------



## robert c james

*TY*

Thanks to this group I'm Loving my AE-5 and AT M40s 
I do have 1 question 
Will I be better off upgrading the 40s or going to a external Dac/amp ?


----------



## The Pook

AE-5 shouldn't have a problem driving M40s. Get better headphones before worrying about a DAC/amp.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm looking for a closed back can under 250 to compliment my setup. I currently have HD6xx, jds labs ol dac, and jds labs objective2. Any suggestions? I wouldn't mind something with more bass for when I want more color in my sound. I typically listen to the grateful dead, southern rock, or jam style music.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

pez said:


> Well now my interest is peaked...


The only things I am missing are a suitable power transformer, choke, and a chassis. Rather than using a 2a3, I would be using a 6E5P in triode mode. Whats cool about this vs the 2a3 is it would just be a single tube per channel which would cut way back on distortion. Plus I am thinking about building it all into a small black box so that you can take it to work without worrying about breaking tubes or anything like that.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Scored a SVS PB-1000 for $250.


----------



## caenlen

I also got into the HE-6se hifiman loaner tour group, however, I had to decline as I don't have an amp powerful enough, and no I don't own any speaker amps either. Was a bummer. Ananda is probably still my all time favorite headphone, even though it lacks a bit of bass and stage, which oddly enough are my two favorite things. The clarity and imaging of Ananda are just spot on though. Ananda doesn't fit my head though so meh.

Looks like I am retiring with HD660S, Asgard 2, Modi 3. Not a bad combo at all.


----------



## caenlen

did a headphone mod tonight. he400s double sided tape for my sheepskin xl pads... wow... HE400S really came alive... bass is legit good now. going to take a sowing needle and poke some holes in the inner ring, fenestrate it manually but only the inside ring, to try to give the airiness a bit of life back, while still getting the benefit of the extra bass. hope it works out lol

HD660S still beats it, but that planar sound sure is sexy.

this mod makes HE-400S beat sundara to my ears. but Ananda still beats both. just wish Ananda was more comfortable and cheaper.

also modded my ath-ad700 open back pink version 2012 with hifiman hybrid pads... sounds... amazing... modi 3 and asgard 2 really bring it life... i remember it sounded unclear in 2012, now it sounds... glorious...


----------



## Shardnax

caenlen said:


> My mini review of Jade 2: Not impressed at all by it, I asked HifiMAN for a pre-paid label ahead of schedule to send to next person, just isn't for me. Ananda beats it imo. Ananda is probably the best headphone I have ever heard, but it didn't fit my head properly, so that is a no go for me.
> 
> Final AMP: Solid State = Schiit Asgard 2 (I love the 'punch' of Class A) (I got it used for $125, great deal) Hybrid = Starving Student made by TJJ
> 
> Final DAC: Modi 3 is love. Modi 3 is life.
> 
> Top 4 Cans:
> 1. Sennheiser HD660S
> 2. Philips SHP9500
> 3. Monolith M560 with XBR 500 earpads
> 4. Pioneer SE-A1000 with HM5 Velour earpads
> 
> Basically, this is my retirement.
> 
> If I were to recommend a setup on a budget to a newcomer: it would be JDS Labs Atom amp, Modi 3 dac, and Sennheiser HD58X. total cost for all of it would be $350. (Atom amp smokes the Magni 3) I listened side by side to it with my modi 3 dac)


I should have an Atom in my hands on Tuesday . I thought about trying the Element DAC by grabbing a b-stock unit but I'm going to wait and see how this pans out.


----------



## caenlen

Shardnax said:


> I should have an Atom in my hands on Tuesday . I thought about trying the Element DAC by grabbing a b-stock unit but I'm going to wait and see how this pans out.


Atom is budget God, nay Titan. Honestly you have to spend at least $500 to find a worthwhile upgrade from Atom, not bad at all for a $99 device. It does need a good DAC though, you can't just use realtek mobo dac with it. Modi 3 or SDAC.

I have also decided TJJ's amp he made me sounds better than Asgard 2... It's about equal really, but Asgard 2 has some bright sibiliance too it at times when an explosion in game or something happens, and the tjj amp in same scenario does not make me wince. but the asgard 2 has some energy to it that the tjj amp does not. regardless overall tjj one still wins I think. I only paid $100 for the asgard 2 used though, so I have no intention of selling either one. i got by rather cheap thankfully.

edit: just noticed this is 40000 post and 2000 pages ---- well done my fellow audio friends who need a less expensive hobby! lol


----------



## Gothmog

Yo guys, question. I'm heading back home from uni for the summer, i want to take my k702 and amp/dac with me but it will be a hastle. Back home we have a functional marantz pm 78. Im not sure whether it has an hp output. Will i be okay or i should better take magni/modi with me ?


----------



## caenlen

Gothmog said:


> Yo guys, question. I'm heading back home from uni for the summer, i want to take my k702 and amp/dac with me but it will be a hastle. Back home we have a functional marantz pm 78. Im not sure whether it has an hp output. Will i be okay or i should better take magni/modi with me ?


Japanese made, $600 at time of it's launch. Has a headphone out. I'd say confidently the marantz will smoke the modi/magni. Unless someone else is using it, you sure no one else in your family has need of it?

also according to reviews, it has a lot of 5 star ones so yeah, I'd say leave the magni and modi for when you return and save the hassle.

yes it does have a hp out, quick google search shows it, and it is listed on the specs for it.


----------



## Gothmog

They are using it unfortunately, it's part of the living room set up with some xanadu audio spectrum. But i am pretty positive there is no dac in the setup unless the pm78 doubles as a dac as well. But if im not mistaken , its just an amp.


----------



## Blze001

Gothmog said:


> They are using it unfortunately, it's part of the living room set up with some xanadu audio spectrum. But i am pretty positive there is no dac in the setup unless the pm78 doubles as a dac as well. But if im not mistaken , its just an amp.


Just an amp. Primarily a speaker amp, and all of the reviews I can find are using it for that, so I'm not really sure how good the headphone out is. I'd imagine it's pretty solid, though.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> They are using it unfortunately, it's part of the living room set up with some xanadu audio spectrum. But i am pretty positive there is no dac in the setup unless the pm78 doubles as a dac as well. But if im not mistaken , its just an amp.


I don't get what the issue is. The magni and modi are tiny. Just take them with you. If its too much of a hassle because you simply dont have enough room in the car you are taking or something along those lines, just ship the darn things home. One of those free flat rate usps shipping boxes wouldn't cost you more than 10 bucks and you would have 2 day shipping. Super simple.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

caenlen said:


> Japanese made, $600 at time of it's launch. Has a headphone out. I'd say confidently the marantz will smoke the modi/magni. Unless someone else is using it, you sure no one else in your family has need of it?
> 
> also according to reviews, it has a lot of 5 star ones so yeah, I'd say leave the magni and modi for when you return and save the hassle.
> 
> yes it does have a hp out, quick google search shows it, and it is listed on the specs for it.


What? Your logic about the marantz being better is skewed. I am not saying the marantz would be bad, but I would be thoroughly surprised if it is better than the modi/magni. 

If the marantz ends up being better, then I need to go into business making amplifiers because that means the schiit products are more pathetic than I originally thought.


----------



## pez

I can't seem to find the PM or message thread, but if you and I previously had a Spotify Premium arrangement, please reach out to me ASAP. 

Initials S.B. if that helps jog any memories.


----------



## Gothmog

@Tjj226 Angel I'm not traveling by car unfortunately , I'm traveling with bus; and public transportation and my suitcases are already as full as it gets. Yes I can send the schiit stack with postage. The question was to see if the marantz can handle my k702 for one and a half month so I won't have to send/carry the stack with me


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> @Tjj226 Angel I'm not traveling by car unfortunately , I'm traveling with bus; and public transportation and my suitcases are already as full as it gets. Yes I can send the schiit stack with postage. The question was to see if the marantz can handle my k702 for one and a half month so I won't have to send/carry the stack with me


If its just for a month and a half, you will be more than fine with the marantz. If it were more like 3-4 months, I would have shipped the schiit stack.


----------



## Gothmog

Cool, thanks. Out of curiosity, since there is no standalone dac on the set up , could the modi fill in the gap and work with the pm78 ?

edit : the setup now is marantz cd5400 ose -> pm78 -> speakers

edit 2 : i found that the 5400 ose has a cs4392 built in dac, how does it compare ?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Gothmog said:


> Cool, thanks. Out of curiosity, since there is no standalone dac on the set up , could the modi fill in the gap and work with the pm78 ?
> 
> edit : the setup now is marantz cd5400 ose -> pm78 -> speakers
> 
> edit 2 : i found that the 5400 ose has a cs4392 built in dac, how does it compare ?


Sorry I hadn't gotten back to you sooner, I have had a hell of a week. 

Any all in one receiver will have an onboard dac because there are no home theater systems that are meant to be run off an analog audio source. Its all digital. 

IDK how the dac will compare to the modi. There is a possibility the marantz could be better. A lot of dac chips from the 90's to early 2000s were actually really good and arguably better than todays dac chips. 

However........even though there is a possibility, I certainly wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> However........even though there is a possibility, I certainly wouldn't hold your breath.


Well, to be absolutely fair, holding other people's breath is considered a crime in most countries.


----------



## LancerVI

I've never been a headphone guy. I've always been a surround/speaker fan, but that has to change. I've always been a little paranoid about headphones as I don't like not being able to hear what's going on around me. Let's call it 'PTSD' from a long military/leo career.

*First:* Am I understanding correctly that "Open Back" headphones give a more natural sound and you can still hear what's going on around you?

*Second:* Are these a good choice? Sennheiser HD 650 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00018MSNI/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 for PC gaming, music listening, some light movie watching?

Thanks in advance.

LancerVI


----------



## speed_demon

Open back headphones like the Sennheiser 650's you listed will let you hear things going on around you. If you are listening to something at a normal volume you should be able to hear someone close a door in the same house as you no problem. Another example is I am always aware when the UPS guy is outside with a package while I am playing a game or listening to a youtube video. I also have PTSD and liked that aspect of my Sennheiser's. 

I've had the HD555's and the blue pair of the HD650's from massdrop. Loved both. 

And the headphones you are looking at are endgame quality. They are phenomenal all around performers and top 5 headphones you are going to find under $1k.


----------



## LancerVI

speed_demon said:


> Open back headphones like the Sennheiser 650's you listed will let you hear things going on around you. If you are listening to something at a normal volume you should be able to hear someone close a door in the same house as you no problem. Another example is I am always aware when the UPS guy is outside with a package while I am playing a game or listening to a youtube video. I also have PTSD and liked that aspect of my Sennheiser's.
> 
> I've had the HD555's and the blue pair of the HD650's from massdrop. Loved both.
> 
> And the headphones you are looking at are endgame quality. They are phenomenal all around performers and top 5 headphones you are going to find under $1k.


Awesome. Ordered. Will be here today.

Thanks a million for helping me out. +Rep


----------



## speed_demon

That's mighty quick shipping! 

And happy to be of service. You are gonna be blown away by the sound.


----------



## LancerVI

speed_demon said:


> That's mighty quick shipping!
> 
> And happy to be of service. You are gonna be blown away by the sound.


Amazon same day baby!!!

.....and you were right. Holy Crap these things sound great. There's things in some of my favorite music that I've never heard before. Subtle details. Same with gaming. Was playing Pathfinder:Kingmaker and boy, could I hear some things I'd never heard before on my 5.1 speakers. Especially in dungeons.

Thanks again!


----------



## ToTheSun!

LancerVI said:


> Amazon same day baby!!!
> 
> .....and you were right. Holy Crap these things sound great. There's things in some of my favorite music that I've never heard before. Subtle details. Same with gaming. Was playing Pathfinder:Kingmaker and boy, could I hear some things I'd never heard before on my 5.1 speakers. Especially in dungeons.
> 
> Thanks again!


If you feel like it, you should try playing around with EQ to boost 20-100 Hz.

In any case, enjoy your new headphones.


----------



## speed_demon

Just wait until they get broken in after some use. They'll improve even further. :thumb:

A quick calc says I had something like 20K hours on my 555's and they were only improving with time. Still regret selling them even though I was upgrading.


----------



## Alex132

Replacing the top headband for my HD650 - are there any aftermarket alternatives I should look for? I kinda wish I could get a HD555 style headband back, extra wide and padding across the whole thing.




LancerVI said:


> Amazon same day baby!!!
> 
> .....and you were right. Holy Crap these things sound great. There's things in some of my favorite music that I've never heard before. Subtle details. Same with gaming. Was playing Pathfinder:Kingmaker and boy, could I hear some things I'd never heard before on my 5.1 speakers. Especially in dungeons.
> 
> Thanks again!



If you have the money I'd highly suggest pairing a good amp/dac with it. I found absolutely no need to slight bump the lower end when I got my Schiit Jotunheim w/balance DAC. Whereas I felt I had to on my Magni v1 + Xonar DX.


I'm glad you like the HD650s  There's a reason I've been using them since 2009!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Alex132 said:


> Replacing the top headband for my HD650 - are there any aftermarket alternatives I should look for? I kinda wish I could get a HD555 style headband back, extra wide and padding across the whole thing.


Why don't you just buy a separate headband for the HD555 and use it on your HD650?


----------



## Alex132

ToTheSun! said:


> Why don't you just buy a separate headband for the HD555 and use it on your HD650?



HD555 headpad is wider than the HD650.


----------



## LancerVI

Alex132 said:


> Replacing the top headband for my HD650 - are there any aftermarket alternatives I should look for? I kinda wish I could get a HD555 style headband back, extra wide and padding across the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have the money I'd highly suggest pairing a good amp/dac with it. I found absolutely no need to slight bump the lower end when I got my Schiit Jotunheim w/balance DAC. Whereas I felt I had to on my Magni v1 + Xonar DX.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like the HD650s  There's a reason I've been using them since 2009!


Well, I'm running them off the new Sound Blaster AE-9. They sound pretty amazing. I'm supremely impressed. It'll take me a minute to get used to wearing headphones, but there is no denying the sound improvement.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Alex132 said:


> HD555 headpad is wider than the HD650.


Oh, that's too bad.

I actually put an HD201's headband on my DT1990 to improve comfort. It's probably considered heresy in some communities... but it does work!


----------



## ToTheSun!

Just a heads up for fellow DT1990 owners: diyah retested them with Dekoni Elite Velour pads and the frequency response is more balanced without bad peaks (but still slightly V-shaped).

https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/brands-a-i/dt-1990-pro/


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> Just a heads up for fellow DT1990 owners: diyah retested them with Dekoni Elite Velour pads and the frequency response is more balanced without bad peaks (but still slightly V-shaped).
> 
> https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com/headphones/measurements/brands-a-i/dt-1990-pro/


Id be interested to see if what happens with distortion with these pads. I still don't understand why companies dont really seem to be researching pads and baffle material. The way to make money in audio is to make something for really cheap and move a lot of product with a fairly steep markup. 

Drivers cost a fair amount to make. Pads cost pennies on the dollar, even for a well engineered one. You would think there would be more money in tuning a cheap driver to the right pads than there would be in engineering really fancy drivers, but what do I know.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Id be interested to see if what happens with distortion with these pads. I still don't understand why companies dont really seem to be researching pads and baffle material. The way to make money in audio is to make something for really cheap and move a lot of product with a fairly steep markup.
> 
> Drivers cost a fair amount to make. Pads cost pennies on the dollar, even for a well engineered one. You would think there would be more money in tuning a cheap driver to the right pads than there would be in engineering really fancy drivers, but what do I know.


Well, according to the review, the distortion is basically the same. Seems to be a straight upgrade. In any case, mine are coming in 2 days, so I'll "see" for myself.

But it might be the case that Beyer never intended to go for a more balanced FR in the first place.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

ToTheSun! said:


> Well, according to the review, the distortion is basically the same. Seems to be a straight upgrade. In any case, mine are coming in 2 days, so I'll "see" for myself.
> 
> But it might be the case that Beyer never intended to go for a more balanced FR in the first place.


Oh weird. I had to reload the page a few times to get it all to load. Shrug. 

And yeah, its possible that the v shape response was their intent, but I rather doubt it. The bayer pads, while very comfy, just seem like the cheapest design they could have mass produced in china. Same thing for most stock headphone pads out there.


----------



## ToTheSun!

So, I received the pads earlier today. They don't feel as comfortable as the original ones, but they do stay in place much more easily, even when I move my head around.

As for the frequency response, they sound just like expected (faithful to a v-shape, but more "reasonable" than stock). You can definitely hear the sparkly treble that makes certain instruments pop, but it's not longer grating in specific tracks.

Overall, I think it's an upgrade.


----------



## pez

I guess I haven't posted much in here as of lately. No real legitimate excuse other than my audio journey has taken me down the path of wireless buds at this point. I have to admit that I'm eager to see how wireless audio progresses further and further. As someone whose seen wireless mice go from potentially unreliable to virtually indiscernible--I'm exited for some of the same things to happen for headphones...at least in the portable segment, anyways.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Bought a new set of cans: AKG K845BT
Cost me only 99€, pretty good deal for an AKG K545 with added Bluetooth (aptx codec is fully supported). Mainly using them while wired.
Now I only need the Boompro microphone to complete the ultimate gaming headset.

Also bought Edifier W830BT BT-headphones and Panasonic RP-HD605 ANC-headphones. The Edifier has bottomless battery (95h) and the Panasonic has decent ANC-performance for the price (149€ on a sale). Neither of them can touch the AKG in sound quality department though.

Also moved back from All-In-One speaker-amp/headphone-amp/DAC to two separate devices, mainly because I found this beauty to power my headphone-amp/DAC: https://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=702&area=en


----------



## Aenra

Good or bad, i'm not sure, lol, but here goes.
Listened to Stax's SR-009S today. Well, minus a short break, still am.
Mother %*#$^&@ i just... don't.. ... ...

I need money god damnit! More money!

Friendly advice, do not repeat at home. Now i just want to throw my Audezes out the window, go out back and stamp them to smithereens. They are horrible. Crap. My ZMF pair? Horrible too. Trash. Deemed unworthy.
I need help.

I also need money. If i start a campaign here, will y'all donate? It's for a good cause.


----------



## caenlen

Aenra said:


> Good or bad, i'm not sure, lol, but here goes.
> Listened to Stax's SR-009S today. Well, minus a short break, still am.
> Mother %*#$^&@ i just... don't.. ... ...
> 
> I need money god damnit! More money!
> 
> Friendly advice, do not repeat at home. Now i just want to throw my Audezes out the window, go out back and stamp them to smithereens. They are horrible. Crap. My ZMF pair? Horrible too. Trash. Deemed unworthy.
> I need help.
> 
> I also need money. If i start a campaign here, will y'all donate? It's for a good cause.


Just buy some nice $800 pair of speakers, it beats STAX 009 any day, and costs 1/3 the price of the STAX setup after amp and dac... actually probably only 1/4.



In other news, I am selling my HifiMAN HE-400S with stock pads, Sundara PALIPADS, and about 3 other pairs of unused new earpads for it. Thought it was going to be my long term can, but HD58X has won in the end. If anyone is interested I will be posting the sell thread for it all soon.


----------



## Aenra

caenlen said:


> Just buy some nice $800 pair of speakers, it beats STAX 009 any day


I never minded clueless people, there's always the option to learn, should one aspire for it. I did always mind the wilfully ignorant though or worse, those intellectually incapable of even grasping that maybe, just maybe, they only -think- they know 
Regardless, since others are reading and i wouldn't like to leave things off with a wrong impression about sound and cost.

As my post explicitly states, i'm kinda above that price range already. I won't ask if you own the 009s, as you'd then wouldn't be stating they are actually _worse_ (....) than headphones in the 800 price range. Great comment.
I might however wonder why one would bother speaking ill, hell, taking the time to do so, of something they're unfamiliar with/don't even own so to test it themselves? But hey, free world, right? 

Advice.
If you don't have hearing issues, or complexes/psychological factors that prevent you from being objective (because the difference is so vast, it really is at an 'objective' level, even though yes, "sound", i know)?
Throw your pre-amp, amp and cables -basically everything except your actual reproduction source- to the trash. Buy something decent. More to it, something capable of driving electrostatics properly. Then some cables worthy of the name; you know, the ones you won't find mentioned in head-fi or randominternetsoundforum.com. _Then_ listen; not before. Skip commenting on sound quality 'till you do.

* Aah, i just reead your sig.. That explains it.. a schiit ""system"".. a modi at that, lol.. maaajor hardware.. and you think you can talk 4grand electrostatics? See above about ignorance.

(and no, i'm not "offended"; i don't even own this pair, was on a short loan as mentioned. I'm just perfectly capable of finding the good where it can be found, regardless of whether i can or cannot acquire it myself)


----------



## Shawnb99

caenlen said:


> Just buy some nice $800 pair of speakers, it beats STAX 009 any day, and costs 1/3 the price of the STAX setup after amp and dac... actually probably only 1/4.


Sure they will....... I'm sure a Ipod sounds just as good as a Astell&Kern.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Aenra said:


> Good or bad, i'm not sure, lol, but here goes.
> Listened to Stax's SR-009S today. Well, minus a short break, still am.
> Mother %*#$^&@ i just... don't.. ... ...
> 
> I need money god damnit! More money!
> 
> Friendly advice, do not repeat at home. Now i just want to throw my Audezes out the window, go out back and stamp them to smithereens. They are horrible. Crap. My ZMF pair? Horrible too. Trash. Deemed unworthy.
> I need help.
> 
> I also need money. If i start a campaign here, will y'all donate? It's for a good cause.


Make your own pair? There is a whole thread on head-fi about making your own electrostatic headphones. You will make a few drivers before you end up with something really good, but you can easily make something that is on par with the orpheus headphones which are better than the 009S IMO. 

I have seen people make their first ESL headphone drivers for 20 bucks. Seriously its pretty much child's play to make the drivers, and you can have someone 3d print you some nice cups and a headband for you. 

The real cost is the amplifier. If you are willing to put in some time and do the research, you can also build a dedicated amplifier for less than 100 bucks if you want to be super frugal and less than 300 for something half decent.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Shawnb99 said:


> Sure they will....... I'm sure a Ipod sounds just as good as a Astell&Kern.


No, he is definitely correct. I will temper what he said and say that you can just buy any old pair of speakers. You do have to get pretty high quality speakers. However you can buy some awesome vintage speakers for cheap that will pretty much beat any headphone on the market. 

IDK exactly what the science or the proper wording is, but good speakers just sound more natural than headphones do. 

However if you had to go with headphones, I would say that ESL headphones would be my first choice. Next would be either planars or ear speakers like the K1000.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Aenra said:


> I never minded clueless people, there's always the option to learn, should one aspire for it. I did always mind the wilfully ignorant though or worse, those intellectually incapable of even grasping that maybe, just maybe, they only -think- they know
> Regardless, since others are reading and i wouldn't like to leave things off with a wrong impression about sound and cost.
> 
> As my post explicitly states, i'm kinda above that price range already. I won't ask if you own the 009s, as you'd then wouldn't be stating they are actually _worse_ (....) than headphones in the 800 price range. Great comment.
> I might however wonder why one would bother speaking ill, hell, taking the time to do so, of something they're unfamiliar with/don't even own so to test it themselves? But hey, free world, right?
> 
> Advice.
> If you don't have hearing issues, or complexes/psychological factors that prevent you from being objective (because the difference is so vast, it really is at an 'objective' level, even though yes, "sound", i know)?
> Throw your pre-amp, amp and cables -basically everything except your actual reproduction source- to the trash. Buy something decent. More to it, something capable of driving electrostatics properly. Then some cables worthy of the name; you know, the ones you won't find mentioned in head-fi or randominternetsoundforum.com. _Then_ listen; not before. Skip commenting on sound quality 'till you do.
> 
> * Aah, i just reead your sig.. That explains it.. a schiit ""system"".. a modi at that, lol.. maaajor hardware.. and you think you can talk 4grand electrostatics? See above about ignorance.
> 
> (and no, i'm not "offended"; i don't even own this pair, was on a short loan as mentioned. I'm just perfectly capable of finding the good where it can be found, regardless of whether i can or cannot acquire it myself)



OI OI OI cool your jets there big guy. I like to trash talk schiit audio as much as the next guy, but come on now. You were just exposed to some nice headphones and now you are crapping on someone else's opinions because of their system? Not cool man. 

I absolutely love stax headphones. I actually sold caenlen his first pair of ESL headphones. My avatar is literally the stax girl. So if there is anyone on this forum who understands your enthusiasm about stax headphones, its me. 

HOWEVER, there are areas where ESL headphones do fall short. One example is that their low end bass performance is kind of dismal to say the least. The skull candy headphones you see at target for 40 bucks actually have more bottom end bass than the 009s do. 

So don't go thinking the 009s are perfect for everyone and anyone who disagrees are ignorant. There are several sonics reasons where the 009s can be a real deal breaker for people.


----------



## steelbom

Howdy all. I have the Audio Technica ATH M50X headphones paired with the 5th gen ModMic. Really happy with both of them but am kind of getting sick of having two cables attached when I need my mic so am considering a new pair.

I could get this wired headset from Audio Technica: https://www.pccasegear.com/products/48023/audio-technica-ath-g1-gaming-headphones

Has anyone tried it before?

I noticed the frequency range is quite a bit wider than my M50X, but am unsure exactly what that means? Is that indicative of better quality sound?

Alternatively I could keep the ModMic but get bluetooth headphones. Or get bluetooth headphones and a bluetooth modmic.

But I've heard audio quality isn't as good and that there's some latency as well which doesn't sound appealing.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Blze001

steelbom said:


> Howdy all. I have the Audio Technica ATH M50X headphones paired with the 5th gen ModMic. Really happy with both of them but am kind of getting sick of having two cables attached when I need my mic so am considering a new pair.
> 
> I could get this wired headset from Audio Technica: https://www.pccasegear.com/products/48023/audio-technica-ath-g1-gaming-headphones
> 
> Has anyone tried it before?
> 
> I noticed the frequency range is quite a bit wider than my M50X, but am unsure exactly what that means? Is that indicative of better quality sound?
> 
> Alternatively I could keep the ModMic but get bluetooth headphones. Or get bluetooth headphones and a bluetooth modmic.
> 
> But I've heard audio quality isn't as good and that there's some latency as well which doesn't sound appealing.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


I haven't done this personally, but I know some folks have successfully used V-Moda's BoomPro with M50s since both use 2.5mm jacks for their cables. You'd have to either remove the locking mechanism (that little nub that locks the cable in place) from the M50s, or carve a path for it in the Boompro's connector with a hobby knife. I'd personally take the second route, since it wouldn't be too hard. That rubberized plastic around connectors trims/cuts easy.


----------



## steelbom

Blze001 said:


> I haven't done this personally, but I know some folks have successfully used V-Moda's BoomPro with M50s since both use 2.5mm jacks for their cables. You'd have to either remove the locking mechanism (that little nub that locks the cable in place) from the M50s, or carve a path for it in the Boompro's connector with a hobby knife. I'd personally take the second route, since it wouldn't be too hard. That rubberized plastic around connectors trims/cuts easy.


Thanks for the reply.

I definitely have no idea how to do that and feel I may somehow end up butchering both devices 

I think I would still end up with two cables running from my sound card to my headphones though.

Ideally I'd like just one, or even better none -- but not sure about the latency that comes with bluetooth. And charging could be annoying too.


----------



## rluker5

Something showed up in the mail today and I put it to use, but it is a long story so I'll get to it 

A few years ago I picked up a Sennheiser hd598se. Liked it a lot. It opened my eyes and I got into headphones right away. I wanted some more bass so I picked up a Hifiman HE4xx and learned the bass on the 598se was muddy and lacking, but I still liked everything else. Also I didn't like how the HE4xx made a lot of the stuff I listen to sound granular. I didn't want to abandon streaming so I tried a AE-5 soundcard to see if that would fix this new problem. It helped but didn't solve it. So I started looking at Focal but was reluctant to spend for an Elear and picked up a Spirit One S for $70 to check out the brand. Was clean, crisp, detailed and smoothed out that granularity fairly well so I picked up an Elear and was happy for a while.

I was reminiscing about a set of Nova 40s I bought at a rummage sale when I was a teenager but lost in a flood decades later. They sounded good on this Zenith 8trac/phono/tuner I had, and I had better stuff now so they might sound better. I went to Ebay and got a pair. They sounded horrible on everything! I had given up on them for a while then thought I would give them another chance, started to slide the eq on the AE-5 way past reasonable, and found that if I upped the deficiencies as much as 24db and reduced the excess by 22db they sounded quite nice. They are the opposite of precise but are very consistent, like frosted glass. And have plaesant bass volume (at max eq limit for all tested) that easily surpass the 598se and HE4xx and seems close to the Elear. The Nova 40s have a good sound for some things, but I don't like their lack of precision for long.

But the bass was nice and supposedly Beyerdynamic DT 990 pros had a lot, good treble, were open backed and didn't cost too much so I nabbed a pair. Pretty ok, more bass than the HE4xx but the rest was meh compared to my other modern headphones.

The Nova 40s had thinking there might be something similar but better so I went back to Ebay to look for that and got some Koss KO727B's. After I put on some pressure sealing earpads they were better than the Nova 40s in every way. They didn't have the clarity of newer headphones, but they were, like my Nova 40s, consistent so it didn't stand out too bad. They were capable of (after eq) leaving everything else I had in the dust in terms of pleasant bass volume (although they trail the Elears in very low end) and can put up a wall of bass often when you want it.

One reason I went with the KO727B's is I heard they had big drivers like the Nova40's so I checked it out. (see pic) They looked pretty much the same to me, just higher quality. Sometimes I still liked the softness of the Nova40's but not often so that made them my least liked headphones with the possible exception of the DT990pros which were good, but not best in my collection any way. So maybe I could make the Nova40's better.


----------



## rluker5

I noticed that the drivers on the Koss were 3.2 ohm. They work fine and seem to have great precision considering how the cones of the speakers are made. That got me thinking I could use any old speaker for headphones and the Nova40's seem like they have a lot of space for them. It shouldn't be too hard to pick up something better than those junky things so I went shopping.

Turns out most non headphone speakers take up a lot of space if they are 3" like the ones in the Nova and Koss. I went with some 50mm ones that would fit for $11 and was all excited for them to show up. When I opened the box and got them out my daughter said "awww" (see pic) 

They just wouldn't do  They didn't even sound good.

But after a bit of angry pouting, listening to youtube videos with too much bass I came across that Fergie M.I.L.F. $. I liked that it was fun and noticed it had a nice variety of bass lines so I turned it up on the KO727B's. The bass was huge. I had my Elears hooked up to onboard audio and were hung next to my chair so I switched over. Their bass was quite nice too, a little weaker but nice. But then a little before the school scene they couldn't take it any more and the metal plates were losing control and sounding like they would come right off. So I tried the DT990pro's to see how they fared and they were hitting their travel limits at like half of the volume and sounded like they were hitting something in the headphones. The HE4xx didn't have a catastrophic loss in sound quality, they just didn't raise the bass volume, and the 598se'e did the same thing as the DT990pros but seemed to take a little more power first.

I could do better than that so I figured I would fix the problem I had with my "improvement". I went on Ebay and bought the biggest vintage headphones I could find (see pic). Then they showed up and after careful measurements it looked like I could fit some of the 3" rare earth "Subwoofer, For Harma'n kardon/ Go+Play" from Aliexpress and maybe bass radiator plates if I did some moderate modifications on the headphone housing so I ordered them.

They're still on the way.


----------



## rluker5

I was digging out the Halloween decorations last minute and came across something. A number of years back I had picked up a powered subwoofer for my garage stereo, that lacked one but had the output, from Goodwill for a few bucks. It didn't work well so maybe a year later when I was cleaning out the garage I decided to throw it away but decided to save the speakers I would never use. They were 4", and I had those good ones in the mail from China so why not get a preview of pretending little subwoofers are headphone speakers? 

I twisted on some wires, plugged them into the AE-5 and they were pretty good. The rubber ridge connecting the cone to the housing was all cracked and flaking off, but those things were really shaking. I called the daughter over and she was worried something was wrong with them with how much travel they had. I listened for a bit then walked over to let her know how good they sounded and everything was quiet and my ears were ringing. Let her know I'd be careful, then looked for a way to make them work. Found a set of for parts or repair headphones with a band that would work, and ordered a new diaphragm membrane something ring for each of them.

Yesterday the speaker parts showed up and the parts headphones today. The rubber rings killed the treble so I took them back off. They still sound pretty good, but the bass isn't as loud with them being a more reasonable distance from my ears. Still the most bass I've ever heard from a headphone by a lot, including bottom end bass. They can shake like a gamepad. And the treble is about as good as a $30-70 modern headphone. But they are at least as heavy as they look. I also had to cut some foam spacers because the speaker cones were hitting the earpads. And I still have to cover up my sloppy solder job.

I keep 2 headphones in rotation, one on the AE-5, and one on motherboard audio with a lighter more airy color. Currently have the KO727B's and HD598se's plugged in but will hang up the Koss for a bit if the garage parts fit. 

Hopefully the stuff in the mail is even better.


----------



## rluker5

Update: I tried those big headphones on a mobile device and the bass was quiet and the treble loud. Switched with the HD598se on my motherboard audio, then compared and they have less (but deeper) bass and sharper treble (kind of like my DT990pros, but doesn't reach as high) than the HD598se's I was comparing them to. They sound more like regular headphones on this source than my Nova40's or KO727b vintage headphones, but their sound by no means justifies their weight unless I put them on my Sound BlasterX AE-5 and eq them to outstanding.

Seems like I'm getting a collection going for that soundcard. Was pretty hyped yesterday 

I wouldn't recommend them unless you had similar eq and power capabilities or desires and the same for the big headphones from the 1960s and 70s.


----------



## rluker5

So I found another dac/amp that can satisfactorily drive those homemade headphones. The Sound BlasterX G1. Like the AE-5 it doesn't have the most precise sound. It also lacks a Sabre dac and you can tell the difference, but it isn't worse than anything Realtek I've heard in that regard. It also produces an audible hiss with my 3.2ohm KO272b's, less of one with my Nova 40s, less still with my Xiaomi MI pro earbuds, and it goes to imperceptible with headphones that demand more power. At least imperceptible to me. 

But it also has a functional +-24dB eq. And a preamp for reducing the volume to keep the bass from getting ugly when you really turn it up. The AE-5 doesn't need it, but the G1 is usb powered. The sources I've tried to force that much eq on, that didn't come with it, generally couldn't handle it. I'm sure the better amps can handle it as well. Right now the G1 is $29 at amazon so I thought it was worth checking out, and now I won't have to loose muh bass when I get a video card that wants 16 lanes.

My Sound BlasterX G6 is much more clean and precise, but more treble oriented.

Edit: My speakers from Aliexpress are still on the way.


----------



## speed_demon

My HD 6XX's sound pretty good on my laptop and on my phone. No need for eq adjustment.


----------



## The Pook

rluker5 said:


> Edit: My speakers from Aliexpress are still on the way.



what'd you get? 

my sub went out so I tossed it and my old speakers and grabbed some RB42s, they've got comical amounts of low end for how small they are but I still miss having a sub  

that's my next buy.


----------



## rluker5

The Pook said:


> what'd you get?
> 
> my sub went out so I tossed it and my old speakers and grabbed some RB42s, they've got comical amounts of low end for how small they are but I still miss having a sub
> 
> that's my next buy.


Just a pair of these for a closed back headphone experiment: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32858998527.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74b84c4d7fQ46Q

So far I'm 1 for 2 on my attempts


----------



## rluker5

speed_demon said:


> My HD 6XX's sound pretty good on my laptop and on my phone. No need for eq adjustment.


I go for that sound too, sometimes, at least lately. Used to listen like that all of the time. Found I like more bass in certain types of music and some games, sometimes lots more. But it takes the emphasis off accuracy so there is that.


----------



## ToTheSun!

rluker5 said:


> But it takes the emphasis off accuracy so there is that.


Lack of bass is just as inaccurate as lack of treble. Unless, of course, you mean 100-200 Hz. In that case, I guess so.


----------



## The Pook

that's why 9 out of 10 professional audio scientist people say you should smiley face EQ curve all the things, you can't have lack of bass or treble if that's all there is  

source: me


----------



## speed_demon

Overpronounced treble? Lack of bass? I just think it either sounds pretty good or it doesn't. Lol.


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

I used to always have the "smiley face" EQ, until I bought decent HP, DAC and AMP. Now its always all "flat"


----------



## ToTheSun!

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> I used to always have the "smiley face" EQ, until I bought decent HP, DAC and AMP. Now its always all "flat"


For most Sennheiser headphones, you "need" a stroke-survivor smiley face EQ for the 20-100 Hz.


----------



## The Pook

OTHG_ChefTreb said:


> I used to always have the "smiley face" EQ, until I bought decent HP, DAC and AMP. Now its always all "flat"


----------



## Alex132

The Pook said:


>



What? He's right.


----------



## The Pook

Alex132 said:


> What? He's right.



His opinion is right? 

post #40052 for scientifically proven statements for (of?) the contrary.


----------



## D-EJ915

I mean if you like boosting stuff that was high passed out on purpose by the mixer then go ahead and use an eq curve like that.


----------



## The Pook

thank you, glad you agree.


----------



## rluker5

My Aliexpress speakers showed up today. Not putting out the sound I was looking for at all :/ Now I just have a bad sounding set of headphones that look like a pair of boobs on my head.

At least that first set has what I want: 





Also while I was looking for a rustic black framed glass case for some hazardous additions to my rock collection I found a matching set of backup drivers for those headphones for the same price as before. But these are in better shape. Also found the display case.


----------



## ToTheSun!

D-EJ915 said:


> I mean if you like boosting stuff that was high passed out on purpose by the mixer then go ahead and use an eq curve like that.


ok boomer


----------



## OC'ing Noob

A few months ago, I managed to score a SVS SB-2000 which allowed me to move my PB-1000 downstairs where I later found it a twin companion off Craigslist for $150. I took off work early to make sure no one else bought it.  Now, there is a Black Friday sale for the PB-12ND and I am so freaking tempted!


----------



## Gothmog

Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing okay. I have a small issue with the k702 I purchased 6 months back. The elastic band that holds the weight of the cans , from the use has been stretched . Is there any fix / repair I can do to avoid sending the whole headphone for RMA ?

Edit: I have talked with thomann.de where I purchased them from . And the RMA should take about one whole month.


----------



## Gilles3000

Gothmog said:


> Hey guys. Hope everyone is doing okay. I have a small issue with the k702 I purchased 6 months back. The elastic band that holds the weight of the cans , from the use has been stretched . Is there any fix / repair I can do to avoid sending the whole headphone for RMA ?
> 
> Edit: I have talked with thomann.de where I purchased them from . And the RMA should take about one whole month.


I've seen people add their own elastic, which fixes the issue, but iirc you can't really repair it as the plastic is welded shut.

At least you're offered an RMA, Massdrop basically told be the stretched elastic/broken guides are a wear issue which they don't cover under warranty, and shove them where the sun don't shine.

Might just pick up the fidelio X2HR's that are on sale on amazon atm, as my K7XX's are becoming less and less comfortable.


----------



## Gothmog

I was thinking of replacing the elastic band , with a fix-length non elastic string. So it always stays on the position I find comfortable wearing them. I am not willing to send the cans every 6 months for a 30 day RMA due to a faulty design of the headband. It seems this is so common on these headphones it's almost guaranteed I will have the same problem again. I use them as daily driver and use them more than 5-6 hours a day so that might lead to even faster wearing down than average. I would rather mod them myself and end this story once and for all even if that might lead to warranty void.

PS: I don't even have any other headphones for the one month RMA period. This is a pain in the arse.

Ps2: I was also thinking of grabbing a second pair for Christmas present to myself :3 im also considering X2HR or HE4XX


----------



## Gilles3000

Gothmog said:


> I was thinking of replacing the elastic band , with a fix-length non elastic string. So it always stays on the position I find comfortable wearing them. I am not willing to send the cans every 6 months for a 30 day RMA due to a faulty design of the headband. It seems this is so common on these headphones it's almost guaranteed I will have the same problem again. I use them as daily driver and use them more than 5-6 hours a day so that might lead to even faster wearing down than average. I would rather mod them myself and end this story once and for all even if that might lead to warranty void.
> 
> PS: I don't even have any other headphones for the one month RMA period. This is a pain in the arse.
> 
> Ps2: I was also thinking of grabbing a second pair for Christmas present to myself :3 im also considering X2HR or HE4XX


I've also seen some people replace this terribly designed headband all together with a fixed height one, which looks easy enough.

https://www.reddit.com/r/headphonemods/comments/bnbxt9/akg_k7xx_headband_mod/


----------



## Gothmog

Gilles3000 said:


> I've also seen some people replace this terribly designed headband all together with a fixed height one, which looks easy enough.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/headphonemods/comments/bnbxt9/akg_k7xx_headband_mod/


This looks very interesting . A couple of mods i have seen dont go all the way to remove the whole headband , so because the top part where the elastic band is attached is glued , they end up with a pretty ugly ( working nonetheless ) result. Thanks for the idea !


----------



## speed_demon

Anybody know of any mods for the Senn 650? I was just thinking the headband could be improved as even the cheapie models have the nice cushy band. Really I am just bored and want something to mod. 

Searching the interwebs didn't bring up a whole lot. Did find this but it doesn't look to be much of a difference from the stock setup.


----------



## D-EJ915

The 4 pads is the original pad design from the older headphones, I actually prefer those to the newer 2 pad model.


----------



## Alex132

D-EJ915 said:


> The 4 pads is the original pad design from the older headphones, I actually prefer those to the newer 2 pad model.



This?


https://www.amazon.ca/Replacement-Headband-Cushion-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B07DSQB33L/


----------



## The Pook

Philips Fidelio X2 are $99 for Black Friday.


----------



## Gilles3000

The Pook said:


> Philips Fidelio X2 are $99 for Black Friday.


Damn you got a better deal than over here in europe, bought them earlier for €120... For $99 they're an absolute steal.

Edit: just found then for €99 in france, hope i can still cancel my order. Link for the others in europe:
https://www.amazon.fr/Philips-Fidelio-Casque-X2HR-00/dp/B01N5VHLUG

Edit2: Managed to cancel and reorder on Amazon FR, thanks Pook! :thumb:


----------



## D-EJ915

Alex132 said:


> This?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Replacement-Headband-Cushion-Sennheiser-Headphones/dp/B07DSQB33L/


Yeah, I had to replace them on my HD600s so they might wear out faster than the new design I can't really say as I just got a headphone with the newer design so it is not worn much yet.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Anyone here own the Plantronics BackBeat Pro 2?

Would like to hear your thoughts on this one.

I'm looking for a headphone that I can use it wired on my PC for competitive gaming and wireless Bluetooth with my phone and TV for casual music, gaming and anime.

The BackBeat Pro 2 seems like the only that fit this. With their support of aptX LL would be good for casual wireless TV/Gaming.


----------



## pez

Realizing I've probably let this fall by the wayside a bit.

There were some good deals around Black Friday (especially those X2s). HD6XX and the HD58X went on sale on MD for $160 (w/ free earpads) and $135 respectively. I decided to snag a pair of the HD58X and will be playing with those when I get home today. Hoping to rekindle some of my audiophile passion again.

Nonetheless, hope you guys are having a good holiday season so far!



ElectroManiac said:


> Anyone here own the Plantronics BackBeat Pro 2?
> 
> Would like to hear your thoughts on this one.
> 
> I'm looking for a headphone that I can use it wired on my PC for competitive gaming and wireless Bluetooth with my phone and TV for casual music, gaming and anime.
> 
> The BackBeat Pro 2 seems like the only that fit this. With their support of aptX LL would be good for casual wireless TV/Gaming.


Can't say I'm familiar with anything Plantronics personally for quite some time.


----------



## iamjanco

Finally getting around to building this (Bottlehead Mainline), basic hardware assy is done. Now just have to solder in components and string wire, and test it:

edited: got the pcb component assemblies done; now just have to wire everything up.


----------



## mak1skav

I don't know what this is but damn it looks beautiful lol.


----------



## iamjanco

mak1skav said:


> I don't know what this is but damn it looks beautiful lol.


Thanks--its's a *Bottlehead Mainline Headphone amp*. Bottlehead makes a number of different audio kits for those who like to experiment/customize their equipment. 

These (on the left below) also arrived today, which will be replacing the stock bypass caps (on the right) which ship with the kit:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

iamjanco said:


> Thanks--its's a *Bottlehead Mainline Headphone amp*. Bottlehead makes a number of different audio kits for those who like to experiment/customize their equipment.
> 
> These (on the left below) also arrived today, which will be replacing the stock bypass caps (on the right) which ship with the kit:


Those aren't bypass capacitors, they are parafeed capacitors. I would check with bottlehead, but I doubt you can change the value of that capacitor without issues. 

In a parafeed setup you have a plate load and a gapless output transformer aka parafeed transformer. The plate load (I wanna say your plate load is a CCS in this case) and the transformer formed a tuned circuit. 

Your capacitor has to be sized in such a way that it allows for maximum bass frequency response WITHOUT causing a resonance spike. I fear a 15uf cap will probably cause such a spike, but I have no way of knowing for sure. 

Knowing the people at bottlehead, they probably took the time and probably determined that 10uf was ideal. 

Like I said, I would reach out to dan or paul at bottlehead and double check if 15 uf would be acceptable or not.


----------



## Fluxmaven

pez said:


> I decided to snag a pair of the HD58X and will be playing with those when I get home today. Hoping to rekindle some of my audiophile passion again.



How are you liking your HD 58x? I have been meaning to see what all the hype is about for a while. I finally ordered a pair along with some Dekoni Elite velour pads.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Had been pondering on getting something from the drop.com EU-warehouse sales for Xmas. The Sennheisers and AKG had some great prices.

But then I found out that KEF Q350 speakers were on sale for 469€ in the local stores so... I got myself a new set of speakers for my battlestation.


----------



## Fluxmaven

Might be an odd thing to admit to in the headphones thread, but I strongly prefer speakers to listening through headphones. Never heard a pair, but those KEF look pretty nice.

My HD 58x showed up last night. Took them to work today and was enjoying them.


----------



## Pendulum

Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you could weigh in on your experience / thoughts for a specific set of headphones. So I've been using my ATH M50xs and have been really liking them but I've got them ghetto rigged with a clip on mic and I'm tired of all of the wires. 

I'm looking for a very specific pair of headphones that I'm not sure exists that checks all of these boxes that aren't rubbish.
-Wireless
-Built in mic
-Over the ear
-Closed back
-Under $200


The only ones I've found so far are the ATH ATH-WS660BT and Sennheiser HD 4.50 currently. I'll do some more digging when I get home and off of my work computer. If you guys have any input feel free to share, I'm willing to pay in rep lol.

ATH
https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/e0d5f774ef58da3b/index.html

Sennheiser
https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphones-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-hd-4-50-btnc


----------



## Tiihokatti

Pendulum said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you could weigh in on your experience / thoughts for a specific set of headphones. So I've been using my ATH M50xs and have been really liking them but I've got them ghetto rigged with a clip on mic and I'm tired of all of the wires.
> 
> I'm looking for a very specific pair of headphones that I'm not sure exists that checks all of these boxes that aren't rubbish.
> -Wireless
> -Built in mic
> -Over the ear
> -Closed back
> -Under $200
> 
> 
> The only ones I've found so far are the ATH ATH-WS660BT and Sennheiser HD 4.50 currently. I'll do some more digging when I get home and off of my work computer. If you guys have any input feel free to share, I'm willing to pay in rep lol.
> 
> ATH
> https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/e0d5f774ef58da3b/index.html
> 
> Sennheiser
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphones-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-hd-4-50-btnc


If you want to use the headphones for gaming, then you need to throw all the Bluetooth options out of the window. BT headsets just won't work for anything else than Skype calls, the latency and audio quality is universally bad as you are forced to use HSP (headset profile) for the BT connection even if the headphones support aptx-LL.


So your only option would be the wireless "gaming" headsets...


----------



## Tiihokatti

Double post
Mobile version of the site is as broken as always it seems...


----------



## Pendulum

Tiihokatti said:


> If you want to use the headphones for gaming, then you need to throw all the Bluetooth options out of the window. BT headsets just won't work for anything else than Skype calls, the latency and audio quality is universally bad as you are forced to use HSP (headset profile) for the BT connection even if the headphones support aptx-LL.
> 
> 
> So your only option would be the wireless "gaming" headsets...


I figured that would be an issue still. In terms of the gaming headsets it seems Sennheiser has great quality as usual but the mic is horrid on the Game One and their updated model, the GSP 370. So, as much as I like Sennheiser, they're out. 
That really only leaves me with the Corsair Virtuoso or SteelSeries Arctis 7 that tick all of my boxes. Both of which have had good reviews, I may end up ordering both on Amazon and returning the one I favor less.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Oh man it's been a long time; how y'all doing ?


----------



## Gilles3000

Pendulum said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you could weigh in on your experience / thoughts for a specific set of headphones. So I've been using my ATH M50xs and have been really liking them but I've got them ghetto rigged with a clip on mic and I'm tired of all of the wires.
> 
> I'm looking for a very specific pair of headphones that I'm not sure exists that checks all of these boxes that aren't rubbish.
> -Wireless
> -Built in mic
> -Over the ear
> -Closed back
> -Under $200


I agree that bluetooth is a no-go for gaming, and even for movie watching if you're sensitive to audio lag.

If you like the M50X's you might want to keep an eye on the ATH-G1WL, there pretty much the based on the same design but with 2.4Ghz wireless and a boom mic. They're currently $249 in the US but they've dropped below 200 in Europe before.

As for other wireless premium brand headsets, there's also the Sennheiser GSP 370, which are just below $200.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Totally Dubbed said:


> Oh man it's been a long time; how y'all doing ?


Good how about you? 

Merry Christmas to you and everyone here at OCN and Happy new years as well.


----------



## pez

No personal experience in mixing wireless with gaming, and no desire just yet. I value accuracy, so any latency or delay in sound isn't desired. I'm sure by now if they can get mice right, they can get audio right, but still no actual experience.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Hey folks, long time no see!
Recently re-discovered this thread.

I also need to update my member submission because now I'm using a Schiit Modi & Vali and mostly my pair of DT990 Premiums with Brainwavz XL pads.
I very recently ordered a set of Tin Audio T2 IEMs to try out for on the go listening. 

I'm also wondering what the next step is for headphones and figured you folks might be able to help.
I want to upgrade cans, and despite owning DT990's (got them for a good price) I generally prefer a more natural open sound to a V shaped signature. 
I have a set of Sennheiser HD518's, and though they lack clarity, I like the profile on them more than the DT990's.

I've been considering a set of HD600's, or thinking maybe the HD6XX are good enough? I know HD650 style vs HD600, but the price is just so much better.
Or are there other open back headphones I should consider? I'm open to spending a little more if I must, but I also wonder if my gen 1 Vali/Modi stack will be fine to power whatever I get.

Any thoughts or advice would be well appreciated!
Cheers.



P.S. I've been having intermittent drop outs while gaming where my sound will switch from my headphones (Schiitstack) to my speakers (Asus Xonar DG). It often minimizes my game which has screwed up more than one ranked Rocket League match. Anyone else run into this? I've updated drivers and bought a new USB cable but it seems to happen completely randomly but only while gaming. I've also upgraded to a new GPU and issues persist.


----------



## ToTheSun!

BonzaiTree said:


> I've been considering a set of HD600's, or thinking maybe the HD6XX are good enough? I know HD650 style vs HD600, but the price is just so much better.
> Or are there other open back headphones I should consider? I'm open to spending a little more if I must, but I also wonder if my gen 1 Vali/Modi stack will be fine to power whatever I get.


Amp requirements are stupidly exaggerated on the Internet. What you have is absolutely fine.

I'd honestly just get the HD6XX if you have the chance. It's pretty much what you're looking for. I mean, there are more neutral headphones, but not anywhere near that price.


----------



## The Pook

I'd look into the Fidelio X2, they were down to $99 for Black Friday and have been hovering around the $120 price point ever since. 

I paid ~$160 for mine and I thought that was a steal for them, I haven't even considered getting another pair since I got them.


----------



## pez

The HD58X are worth a shot too. It's been way too long since I had my HD600, but the HD58X are supposedly the reincarnation of them.


----------



## Miiksu

@BonzaiTree 

Takstar HF580? Planar HP and only 146€ from aliexpress. Qulte flat sounding with strong and deep bass. Only need better pads. Brainwavz oval pads fit perfectly and quality is good. Get premium materials. Some people at head-fi compared it to 1€k-2€k other planars and liked Takstar.

I have the hf580 (modded) and its good for gaming or music.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks for all the suggestions folks!



ToTheSun! said:


> BonzaiTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering a set of HD600's, or thinking maybe the HD6XX are good enough? I know HD650 style vs HD600, but the price is just so much better.
> Or are there other open back headphones I should consider? I'm open to spending a little more if I must, but I also wonder if my gen 1 Vali/Modi stack will be fine to power whatever I get.
> 
> 
> 
> Amp requirements are stupidly exaggerated on the Internet. What you have is absolutely fine.
> 
> I'd honestly just get the HD6XX if you have the chance. It's pretty much what you're looking for. I mean, there are more neutral headphones, but not anywhere near that price.
Click to expand...

Cheers. So the 600's aren't worth the price difference compared to the 6xx then? Are they close enough?




The Pook said:


> I'd look into the Fidelio X2, they were down to $99 for Black Friday and have been hovering around the $120 price point ever since.
> 
> I paid ~$160 for mine and I thought that was a steal for them, I haven't even considered getting another pair since I got them.


Thanks for the input!
However I think those are a side grade/ downgrade from my DT990 Premiums. I'm looking to upgrade not just a different profile. I'm glad you're enjoying the X2's though 🙂




pez said:


> The HD58X are worth a shot too. It's been way too long since I had my HD600, but the HD58X are supposedly the reincarnation of them.


Interesting, for some reason I always think HD598 when I see HD58X and I already have something from the 5x8 series so I don't think about it.

If the HD58X is comparable to the HD600 maybe I'll have to consider that over the 6xx. Thanks!



Miiksu said:


> @BonzaiTree
> 
> Takstar HF580? Planar HP and only 146€ from aliexpress. Qulte flat sounding with strong and deep bass. Only need better pads. Brainwavz oval pads fit perfectly and quality is good. Get premium materials. Some people at head-fi compared it to 1€k-2€k other planars and liked Takstar.
> 
> I have the hf580 (modded) and its good for gaming or music.


Hmmm I'll have to check them out. I was also considering stepping into HE XX, the $600 planars that have been receiving buzz. Oh snap! They're on for $500 right now.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions folks!
> 
> 
> 
> ToTheSun! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BonzaiTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been considering a set of HD600's, or thinking maybe the HD6XX are good enough? I know HD650 style vs HD600, but the price is just so much better.
> Or are there other open back headphones I should consider? I'm open to spending a little more if I must, but I also wonder if my gen 1 Vali/Modi stack will be fine to power whatever I get.
> 
> 
> 
> Amp requirements are stupidly exaggerated on the Internet. What you have is absolutely fine.
> 
> I'd honestly just get the HD6XX if you have the chance. It's pretty much what you're looking for. I mean, there are more neutral headphones, but not anywhere near that price.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers. So the 600's aren't worth the price difference compared to the 6xx then? Are they close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pook said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd look into the Fidelio X2, they were down to $99 for Black Friday and have been hovering around the $120 price point ever since.
> 
> I paid ~$160 for mine and I thought that was a steal for them, I haven't even considered getting another pair since I got them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> However I think those are a side grade/ downgrade from my DT990 Premiums. I'm looking to upgrade not just a different profile. I'm glad you're enjoying the X2's though 🙂
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pez said:
> 
> 
> 
> The HD58X are worth a shot too. It's been way too long since I had my HD600, but the HD58X are supposedly the reincarnation of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting, for some reason I always think HD598 when I see HD58X and I already have something from the 5x8 series so I don't think about it.
> 
> If the HD58X is comparable to the HD600 maybe I'll have to consider that over the 6xx. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Miiksu said:
> 
> 
> 
> @BonzaiTree
> 
> Takstar HF580? Planar HP and only 146€ from aliexpress. Qulte flat sounding with strong and deep bass. Only need better pads. Brainwavz oval pads fit perfectly and quality is good. Get premium materials. Some people at head-fi compared it to 1€k-2€k other planars and liked Takstar.
> 
> I have the hf580 (modded) and its good for gaming or music.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm I'll have to check them out. I was also considering stepping into HE XX, the $600 planars that have been receiving buzz. Oh snap! They're on for $500 right now.
Click to expand...

definetely go for orthodynamic hp's . which one you looking?


----------



## BonzaiTree

Orthodynamic HP's? I'm not familiar.

So after a long dig and a bunch of research, I found the 58X on for $135 on Drop. It also seems often favourably compared to the HD600 and it's on for....$135.
I just find it so hard to argue spending more when I really have wanted a set of HD600's for a while now. 

So we'll see how that goes! Thanks all for advice. I'm also struggling to avoid buying the Hifiman Edition XX that are on for $500 on Drop right now. Seems like a good way to check out Planars but I shouldn't be spending the monies. Ugh.

Why did I start looking at audio gear again...my poor wallet.


*Edit:* Welp more research and reviews later, I maybe wish I had bought the 6XX instead. Ah well, I'm sure it will still be good. I just want more resolution and less V shaped than my DT990s and I'll be happy. Pretty cheap gamble all things considered.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Orthodynamic HP's? I'm not familiar.
> 
> So after a long dig and a bunch of research, I found the 58X on for $135 on Drop. It also seems often favourably compared to the HD600 and it's on for....$135.
> I just find it so hard to argue spending more when I really have wanted a set of HD600's for a while now.
> 
> So we'll see how that goes! Thanks all for advice. I'm also struggling to avoid buying the Hifiman Edition XX that are on for $500 on Drop right now. Seems like a good way to check out Planars but I shouldn't be spending the monies. Ugh.
> 
> Why did I start looking at audio gear again...my poor wallet.
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Welp more research and reviews later, I maybe wish I had bought the 6XX instead. Ah well, I'm sure it will still be good. I just want more resolution and less V shaped than my DT990s and I'll be happy. Pretty cheap gamble all things considered.


Takstar is probably the cheapest full sized orthodynamic headphone! But nah you don't have to spend 500€/$ for a good sound. Even that HD600 is good but I think they lack on bass area. 

You can check some honest reviews from here: https://diyaudioheaven.wordpress.com

Here is my very first measurement of Takstar HF580 without any mods. Not super accurated but you the get idea. I have same philosophy for headphone measuring than DIYAH. One slight weak point is the upper midrange to low treble is a bit shy without mods. My tip for tuning the sound for planars is fabric pads tends to give more relaxed treble and overall sound but genuine leather and protein leather gives more hardness and sometimes more extensions.


Perfect earpad size for this headhpone is: 

Height : 110 mm
Width : 90 mm
Inner Hole : 50 mm x 70 mm
https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/pages/brainwavz-earpad-guide


----------



## ToTheSun!

BonzaiTree said:


> Cheers. So the 600's aren't worth the price difference compared to the 6xx then? Are they close enough?


I recommend DIYAH, like Miiksu said. Sadly, the HD6XX haven't been reviewed there yet, but a quick glance at FR graphs on the Internet tells me they're more comparable than not. For all intents and purposes, the effect you're trying to achieve would be realized with either pair.

In any case, the HD58X are great headphones, and probably value kings. I've recommended them before, and I'd probably recommend them again. In fact, if I didn't have my DT1990's, I'd probably buy them.


----------



## Caustin

Pendulum said:


> Hey guys, I'm wondering if any of you could weigh in on your experience / thoughts for a specific set of headphones. So I've been using my ATH M50xs and have been really liking them but I've got them ghetto rigged with a clip on mic and I'm tired of all of the wires.
> 
> I'm looking for a very specific pair of headphones that I'm not sure exists that checks all of these boxes that aren't rubbish.
> -Wireless
> -Built in mic
> -Over the ear
> -Closed back
> -Under $200
> 
> 
> The only ones I've found so far are the ATH ATH-WS660BT and Sennheiser HD 4.50 currently. I'll do some more digging when I get home and off of my work computer. If you guys have any input feel free to share, I'm willing to pay in rep lol.
> 
> ATH
> https://www.audio-technica.com/cms/headphones/e0d5f774ef58da3b/index.html
> 
> Sennheiser
> https://en-us.sennheiser.com/wireless-headphones-bluetooth-noise-cancelling-hd-4-50-btnc





I would like to preface this reply by saying I am by no means an audiophile or an expert in headphones. With that being said, I bought a set of the Sennheiser 4.50s for traveling as I do a quite a bit of for work and for this purpose they have exceeded my expectations. Lately I have found myself using them for gaming or music when I am at my rig at home as I am too lazy to pull out my Ultrasones and haven't really noticed much of problem with latency when using wireless. However, I usually just plug them in and use them in wired mode for the better sound quality and to conserve the battery life for when I need them on the go.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Thanks all. I may check out the HF580's as well--seems like they would be a good alternative for more bass heavy music if I feel like switching up the 58X. 
Although if I step up to planars I'm considering the Hifiman XX Edition on Drop. I wonder how they compare to the HF580's? Time for more research... lol.

And you guys are recommending DIYAH for research as well? I've been all over Head-Fi and find it sometimes helpful but I've been looking for a good place to dive deep. I'll check out DIYAH, cheers.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Thanks all. I may check out the HF580's as well--seems like they would be a good alternative for more bass heavy music if I feel like switching up the 58X.
> Although if I step up to planars I'm considering the Hifiman XX Edition on Drop. I wonder how they compare to the HF580's? Time for more research... lol.
> 
> And you guys are recommending DIYAH for research as well? I've been all over Head-Fi and find it sometimes helpful but I've been looking for a good place to dive deep. I'll check out DIYAH, cheers.


DIYAH is a good place to start to see some measurings and reviews of course. You can always ask anything from the forums. Frans usually like to mod many headphones like I do too but not I'm more using acoustical correcting and Frans is using circuit filters and of course those same mods I do "Close this hole or add some dampering material...". These are good cans to bass heavy 'car music'  I fell in love with these headphones. 

That frequency response from massdrop looks promising. A bit dry side on the midrange and treble? 500$ is a lot money for not able to test listen. 


Compared to my modificated HF580. Not so easy to do and need patience, cutting skills and materials.


----------



## BonzaiTree

What mods did you do to the HF580?


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Tjj226 Angel said:


> Good how about you?
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and everyone here at OCN and Happy new years as well.


Good bud 
And you too!!


----------



## D-EJ915

I have old (00s era) HD600, HD58X and HD6XX and while they have not been played long the are all same vein but like if you took EQ and spun it around a clock a bit. HD600 has most highs and least lows, HD6XX has less highs and more lows and HD58X has least highs and most lows. Honestly I am not a big fan of HD58X I have to boost treble for them to even sound decent otherwise they sound muffled. These results are not tied to a particular source or amp or whatever either, everything I plug them into gives these differences. They are not HUGE differences but they are there if you listen side by side. Hope this helps.

The HD6XX also comes with the hard case like the HD600 and HD650 do, the HD58X does not. Both massdrop headphones have short cables too with generic 1/4" adapter.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I know it still won't be "the same" but I've heard from people removing the foam pad drops the bass a little and opens up the highs on the 58X. I figure I'll try them with and without that foam pad and see what I think, looks super easy to remove and put back so why not.

I'm slightly wishing I had just shelled out for a 600 while they're still making them, since they've been touted as such a gold standard by so many for so long. Oh well, I'm still excited to give the 58X a try. As long as they're better/more my cup of tea than the DT990 (that I bought used) I'll be happy. 


Also my Tin Hifi T2's showed up today! First impressions were lackluster, but I think I had to break them in a little/wait for the memory foam earpads to loosen up. Not sure what it was, but after an hour or so they really opened up and sounded much better. They're nothing mindblowing, but I'm happy with them for the price. The cable is much nicer and far less microphonics compared to my old Fischer Audio Consonance (that have gone missing). The cable on those was atrocious and detracted from an otherwise solid IEM. I think I need a little more time with them before I give them a proper review, but I'm happy enough with the T2's so far but not blown away.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> What mods did you do to the HF580?


Complex back modifications and some simple front mods. I used high density foam, very fine metal mesh, double side tape, cleaning cloth, tinfoil, kinesio tape, felt and lastly magnetic sheets. See the HF580 thread at head-fi but my posts is on every corner. Not in the one big post. Also removable cable mod is optional but worth it


----------



## BonzaiTree

Miiksu said:


> Complex back modifications and some simple front mods. I used high density foam, very fine metal mesh, double side tape, cleaning cloth, tinfoil, kinesio tape, felt and lastly magnetic sheets. See the HF580 thread at head-fi but my posts is on every corner. Not in the one big post. Also removable cable mod is optional but worth it


Dang dude nice 
What would you compare them to now?

Also, on the opposite spectrum of planar bass, what are your guys' thoughts on entry level electrostatics? Like the Koss ESP/95X combo. On for $400 right now on the ol' Drop.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Miiksu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Complex back modifications and some simple front mods. I used high density foam, very fine metal mesh, double side tape, cleaning cloth, tinfoil, kinesio tape, felt and lastly magnetic sheets. See the HF580 thread at head-fi but my posts is on every corner. Not in the one big post. Also removable cable mod is optional but worth it /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Dang dude nice /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> What would you compare them to now?
> 
> Also, on the opposite spectrum of planar bass, what are your guys' thoughts on entry level electrostatics? Like the Koss ESP/95X combo. On for $400 right now on the ol' Drop.
Click to expand...

thanks 🙂 it took me quite long time to fine tune these. My first planar modded HP was echo tds-16. You van get it low as 50$ at eBay. Decent sounding over ear HP. Made in the 1990. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ECHO-N16-4...sh=item5925dff1b4:g:dw4AAOSwQiFaYpGa&LH_BIN=1

Takstar HF580 is my best hp atm. Can't really compare. But it sound a good loudspeaker with paired subwoofer. I also made my own exciter hybrid floorstand speakers. It use vibration exciter drivers and orthodynamic drivers.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Damn I need to stay out of these threads, head-fi and z reviews. 
I ended up ordering a pair of the HF580's too. Now no more spending on audio for a while!!! lol


----------



## iamjanco

BonzaiTree said:


> Damn I need to stay out of these threads, head-fi and z reviews.
> I ended up ordering a pair of the HF580's too. Now no more spending on audio for a while!!! lol


Lol, it showed up:


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Damn I need to stay out of these threads, head-fi and z reviews.
> I ended up ordering a pair of the HF580's too. Now no more spending on audio for a while!!! lol


Dont forgot to get better pads. Stock pads are too thin.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Miiksu said:


> Dont forgot to get better pads. Stock pads are too thin.


Do you like these ones you purchased?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...&terminal_id=7750c486c222413a9b9708e5d2fd160b

I don't mind springing for better pads if they're comfortable--I worry about those $5 ones being uncomfortable/scratchy. Are they fine?


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> Do you like these ones you purchased?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...&terminal_id=7750c486c222413a9b9708e5d2fd160b
> 
> I don't mind springing for better pads if they're comfortable--I worry about those $5 ones being uncomfortable/scratchy. Are they fine?


Not anymore. I have better pads  Best so far Brainwavz oval pads and M1060 Sheepskin angled. I'm just testing M1060 pad and I'm very suprised. May be the best pad for this headphone. 20€ is not much for sheepskin and angled. Example Brainwavz oval angled sheepskins cost double the price  This is softer than Brainwavz pads and 50% cheaper! Very comfy. You need to only tape the pads to cans. You can use black tape or clear tape. 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000322381714.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1dd84c4dLv0HAY


----------



## BonzaiTree

So you recommend leather pads vs velour/microsuede?
I've heard that material affects the sound, which makes sense--but I haven't experimented yet for myself to see what I prefer (guess it depends on what the specific cans need).

That's one thing I've been wondering. Because I can get hybrid angled Brainwavz pads for $24 which seems tempting.

Edit: I think I'm going to wait to test out the headphones and then do some more research and then decide.


----------



## Miiksu

BonzaiTree said:


> So you recommend leather pads vs velour/microsuede?
> I've heard that material affects the sound, which makes sense--but I haven't experimented yet for myself to see what I prefer (guess it depends on what the specific cans need).
> 
> That's one thing I've been wondering. Because I can get hybrid angled Brainwavz pads for $24 which seems tempting.
> 
> Edit: I think I'm going to wait to test out the headphones and then do some more research and then decide.


Genuine leather last long but may make the sound more piercing. Micro suede is good choice also. Angled increase upper midrange and that is good for planars. Hybrid is in the middle. I would take it if u can crap it for only 24$. Is it correct size?

And I haven't heared angled brainwavz oval pads. It may be even better than China M1060 angle sheepskins or not. It just so expensive that I try not to test every earpads in the world :d



BonzaiTree said:


> Damn I need to stay out of these threads, head-fi and z reviews.
> I ended up ordering a pair of the HF580's too. Now no more spending on audio for a while!!! lol


I had forgotten how good Echo TDS-16 sound when modded. Its easy to mod and fun  Very flat sounding. This is a good headphone start with it if u are interested on that. Can't wear long on-ear headphones but for casual listening a good option. It would sound a lot better if full sized. Maybe doing some weird mod and make it over-ear, for the lulz! 





iamjanco said:


> Lol, it showed up:
> 
> View attachment 315776


I use 22uF 400V caps on my amp


----------



## Alex132

Got new earpads for my HD650s, they make a big difference. Really pleased with them despite the Sennheiser pricing they are. Tried out the HD600 headband, but wasn't a fan. Feels like a lot more pressure is focused on the two middle bumps rather than distributed evenly.


----------



## HITTI




----------



## EddWar

Alex132 said:


> Got new earpads for my HD650s, they make a big difference. Really pleased with them despite the Sennheiser pricing they are. Tried out the HD600 headband, but wasn't a fan. Feels like a lot more pressure is focused on the two middle bumps rather than distributed evenly.


How do you remove the headband?


----------



## D-EJ915

EddWar said:


> How do you remove the headband?


Pull on the earcups and they come out, they are just on metal slidey bits that go into slots in the headband itself. Then with them off you can just slide out the pad piece.


----------



## EddWar

D-EJ915 said:


> Pull on the earcups and they come out, they are just on metal slidey bits that go into slots in the headband itself. Then with them off you can just slide out the pad piece.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## The Pook

anyone try the M50X semi-open mod? I never use my M50X anymore since I got my Fidelio X2s but was thinking of giving it a go. 

https://www.instructables.com/id/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Open-Back-Mod/

Not really worried about destroying them but if it'd make them sound like garbage then I could just skip it and sell them


----------



## Fluxmaven

The Pook said:


> anyone try the M50X semi-open mod? I never use my M50X anymore since I got my Fidelio X2s but was thinking of giving it a go.
> 
> https://www.instructables.com/id/Audio-Technica-ATH-M50-Open-Back-Mod/
> 
> Not really worried about destroying them but if it'd make them sound like garbage then I could just skip it and sell them


I mean... If you add the magnets to the original disk so that you can convert them back to closed if you don't like it, you're only out your time, some mesh and a couple magnets. 

I picked up a set of Monoprice HR-5 open back headphones on sale that are out for delivery today. I'm curious to see how they stack up against my HD 58X and M50s.


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> I mean... If you add the magnets to the original disk so that you can convert them back to closed if you don't like it, you're only out your time, some mesh and a couple magnets.
> 
> I picked up a set of Monoprice HR-5 open back headphones on sale that are out for delivery today. I'm curious to see how they stack up against my HD 58X and M50s.



can't find a review a decent review of them but the Modern Retros are awesome for under $30 (if you like bass), maybe they're another cheap hidden gem. 

let us know how it goes


----------



## rolandos582

People here schiit equipment? Dac/amp? Modi 3 for example?


----------



## BonzaiTree

I have a Schiit Vali and Schiit Modi, both gen 1.


----------



## Alex132

I love my balanced Jot.


----------



## rolandos582

I currently got my HD660S paired with a Audioengine D1 which I already had. Thinking of upgrading to a magni/modi stack. Anyone got experience with HD660S and magni/vali/modi?


----------



## BonzaiTree

I have HD58X Jubilee paired with the Vali/Modi stack, but I also don't have any DACs or AMPS to compare them to besides my old sound card. And the 58X are obviously different from the 660s anyways but still in the same family.


----------



## sli_shroom

modi 2 for close to 3 years now...no complaints


----------



## Pings

Can you update my info? All of my gear burnt down in the Camp Fire in late 2018 in Paradise California. I only have a Questyle CMA400i and an Audeze LCD-GX these days.


----------



## Gilles3000

Fluxmaven said:


> I picked up a set of Monoprice HR-5 open back headphones on sale that are out for delivery today. I'm curious to see how they stack up against my HD 58X and M50s.


Damn, those look like great value. Just the features/accessories alone are crazy at that price, if they even sound halfway decent they're a steal.

Really wish Monoprice would would get their EU store up to parity...


----------



## Fluxmaven

The Pook said:


> can't find a review a decent review of them but the Modern Retros are awesome for under $30 (if you like bass), maybe they're another cheap hidden gem.
> 
> let us know how it goes


I think the HR-5 are a cheap hidden gem.

I do like bass, and I really wanted to like modern retros, but I just can't bring myself to enjoy them. Stock pads suck and with Brainwavz they were OK but they still don't fit me comfortably.



Gilles3000 said:


> Damn, those look like great value. Just the features/accessories alone are crazy at that price, if they even sound halfway decent they're a steal.
> 
> Really wish Monoprice would would get their EU store up to parity...


Played a few rounds of Apex Legends + Discord chat with them last night and was very impressed. Comfort straight out of the box is amazing with one caveat. The joint where the yokes connects to the cups has a terribly annoying squeaking plastic on plastic sound. I solved this by smearing a little superlube all around the joints with the tip of a toothpick. Now they are great. Took them to work today to run them against my other headphones. 

Build quality is decent. All plastic with a cheap looking finish, but they don't feel flimsy. Cable is detachable but stupidly long. Comes with 2 pairs of earpads and a nice padded case which conveniently fits my 58X perfectly. 

Sound quality is great. Overall, the 58X are still my favorite, but they cost considerably more. The HR-5 seem a bit less open, have slightly less bass and sub bass, and can be a bit more harsh in mids and highs. Basically you get 80% of the performance for 20% of the price. 

Haven't compared them against the M50s as much. Obviously the M50s are a bit apples to oranges, and I still like them for certain things. Wouldn't recommend anyone buying M50s anywhere near retail price and upgraded pads are must for those which adds to the cost. 

Basically, these are going to replace my ancient Ultrasone Proline 550's as my gaming headphones.


----------



## The Pook

Fluxmaven said:


> I think the HR-5 are a cheap hidden gem.
> 
> I do like bass, and I really wanted to like modern retros, but I just can't bring myself to enjoy them. Stock pads suck and with Brainwavz they were OK but they still don't fit me comfortably.
> 
> Played a few rounds of Apex Legends + Discord chat with them last night and was very impressed. Comfort straight out of the box is amazing with one caveat. The joint where the yokes connects to the cups has a terribly annoying squeaking plastic on plastic sound. I solved this by smearing a little superlube all around the joints with the tip of a toothpick. Now they are great. Took them to work today to run them against my other headphones.
> 
> Build quality is decent. All plastic with a cheap looking finish, but they don't feel flimsy. Cable is detachable but stupidly long. Comes with 2 pairs of earpads and a nice padded case which conveniently fits my 58X perfectly.
> 
> Sound quality is great. Overall, the 58X are still my favorite, but they cost considerably more. The HR-5 seem a bit less open, have slightly less bass and sub bass, and can be a bit more harsh in mids and highs. Basically you get 80% of the performance for 20% of the price.
> 
> Haven't compared them against the M50s as much. Obviously the M50s are a bit apples to oranges, and I still like them for certain things. Wouldn't recommend anyone buying M50s anywhere near retail price and upgraded pads are must for those which adds to the cost.
> 
> Basically, these are going to replace my ancient Ultrasone Proline 550's as my gaming headphones.



we need more budget options, HR-5 sound like a win  

Modern Retros clamping force is god awful unless you have a itty bitty baby head but I can let it slide for the price.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Since I'm staying home more often than not, I decided to break out my HFM HE-4 + Custom Balanced cables, to go with my Opp HA-1 for some serious music appreciation while I'm at home. Found a spare pair of MrSpeaker Alpha Pads (sheepskin) and decided to put them on the HE-4, gonna spend some real time with these....


----------



## pez

WFH myself and have been enjoying the HD58X just as much as the day I got them. I played with the HEXv2 again and still just 'meh' in my eyes. 

Once all this craziness is all over, I think it'll be time to offload the HD700 and HEXv2.


----------



## soloz2

Been WFH and sadly, I'm on the phone or zoom sessions all day so it gives little time for listening to music. I did just pick up some Shure se215 special edition with Bluetooth cable. Pretty good sounding via Bluetooth and work well as a headset so far. I haven't connected them to my work laptop yet, but I'm hoping switching between sources goes easily enough. 
At some point, I'll have to get some connectors and make a cable so I can see how they sound properly amped and with higher resolution source material. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed_demon

Any recommendations on a pair of earbuds to go with my G7 phone's fancy DAC setup? I have a cheapo pair of senn CX300 and they're alright but nothing special. Had the Shure e2c's many years ago and really enjoyed them but they ended up getting stolen, and the high cost and easy steal-ability sort of puts me off to nicer buds. 

Wondering if there are any all star great bang for the buck models I should be looking at.


----------



## BonzaiTree

speed_demon said:


> Any recommendations on a pair of earbuds to go with my G7 phone's fancy DAC setup? I have a cheapo pair of senn CX300 and they're alright but nothing special. Had the Shure e2c's many years ago and really enjoyed them but they ended up getting stolen, and the high cost and easy steal-ability sort of puts me off to nicer buds.
> 
> Wondering if there are any all star great bang for the buck models I should be looking at.


I mean budget and music style are good places to start. 
If you're looking for good budget buds I have the Tin T2 IEM's and I rather like them. Build quality is fantastic and they have removable cables.
https://www.amazon.com/TIN-T2-Dynam...child=1&keywords=tin+t2&qid=1586989611&sr=8-1

I've heard the KZ ZS10 Pro sound even better however but haven't tried them myself, though I do have some cheaper older model KZ IEM's and they're alright.
https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Res...=1&keywords=KZ+ZS10+Pro&qid=1586989508&sr=8-1

^ both are about $50 on amazon but you can find them usually cheaper on aliexpress or sites like that. They're both great bang for the buck chi-fi products.


----------



## speed_demon

I listen to everything from talk radio or coffee shop sounds for background noise when I'm working, to rap when I'm working out, to classic rock when I'm relaxing, and basically everything in between. I really got a lot of value out of the sennheiser HD-650's because of my varied use - And I typically am wearing my headphones/earbuds for 10hrs+ a day. 

As for budget $50 is definitely doable and I do like the two options you mention. Honestly I could go up to $150 for a nice pair but the $50 is a lot more attractive knowing these could get lost or stolen so much easier than a big pair of headphones. 

I may just buy both of those and try them out since I don't really know fully what I want from them yet.


----------



## elucid087

Currently I'm rocking the HD800S and an RME-ADI 2 AMP/DAC for my home setup.


I'm not an IEM or an earbuds type of person and I always prefer open to closed cans.


----------



## soloz2

speed_demon said:


> I listen to everything from talk radio or coffee shop sounds for background noise when I'm working, to rap when I'm working out, to classic rock when I'm relaxing, and basically everything in between. I really got a lot of value out of the sennheiser HD-650's because of my varied use - And I typically am wearing my headphones/earbuds for 10hrs+ a day.
> 
> As for budget $50 is definitely doable and I do like the two options you mention. Honestly I could go up to $150 for a nice pair but the $50 is a lot more attractive knowing these could get lost or stolen so much easier than a big pair of headphones.
> 
> I may just buy both of those and try them out since I don't really know fully what I want from them yet.



I've typically gone for Klipsch due to the oval tips that are just way more comfortable and allow me to use earbuds for more than a few minutes at a time. That said, I needed to get a headset as I'm working from home and needed something with a built in mic. I just got a pair of Shure SE215 with Bluetooth and put a pair of Klipsch oval tips on them. They sound pretty good especially considering bluetooth. I'm pretty happy for the $80 I spent.
That said, I will always go for my full headphones when possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BonzaiTree

elucid087 said:


> Currently I'm rocking the HD800S and an RME-ADI 2 AMP/DAC for my home setup.
> 
> 
> I'm not an IEM or an earbuds type of person and I always prefer open to closed cans.


I'm not an IEM person either and always listen to open cans at home--but if I'm doing something like cutting the grass or vacuuming or just outside open cans aren't really an option.
Closed cans are an option I guess but IEMs are so much easier.


----------



## elucid087

BonzaiTree said:


> I'm not an IEM person either and always listen to open cans at home--but if I'm doing something like cutting the grass or vacuuming or just outside open cans aren't really an option.
> Closed cans are an option I guess but IEMs are so much easier.





Wish I had that luxury  



My tinnitus acts up if I use IEM's which sucks because I'd love to use something a little more discreet when travelling. The sound pressure caused by closed cans is no bueno either.



I have no idea what brought on the tinnitus either because I genuinely don't listen to music that loud. I did rupture my eardrum swimming when I was younger so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## rluker5

speed_demon said:


> Any recommendations on a pair of earbuds to go with my G7 phone's fancy DAC setup? I have a cheapo pair of senn CX300 and they're alright but nothing special. Had the Shure e2c's many years ago and really enjoyed them but they ended up getting stolen, and the high cost and easy steal-ability sort of puts me off to nicer buds.
> 
> Wondering if there are any all star great bang for the buck models I should be looking at.


I'm usually pretty low budget when it comes to earbuds and these go right in line with that: https://www.amazon.com/Xiaomi-QTEJ0...s=xiaomi+mi+pro+earbuds&qid=1587004940&sr=8-4
They are very clean sounding and mostly neutral. They maintain clarity with added bass, but aren't the best earbuds I've heard when it comes to total bass quantity. Also they maintain clarity at a significantly lower volume than any other headphone I've tried this with. I also like how they look and fit. Those stems holding the wires are black plastic so that could be more perfect, but that 2nd biggest flaw is pretty far from bad. The biggest flaw is that they have wires, but I don't think any wireless currently has the capability to match their sound. 

There are probably earbuds better than these in some ways, but they tend to have glaring flaws in this price range.


----------



## BonzaiTree

elucid087 said:


> Wish I had that luxury
> 
> 
> 
> My tinnitus acts up if I use IEM's which sucks because I'd love to use something a little more discreet when travelling. The sound pressure caused by closed cans is no bueno either.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what brought on the tinnitus either because I genuinely don't listen to music that loud. I did rupture my eardrum swimming when I was younger so maybe that has something to do with it.


Ah bummer.
I have tinnitus too, but I clearly not as bad as you--earbuds don't bug me. I know what mine is from though--drumming.


----------



## Awsan

BonzaiTree said:


> I mean budget and music style are good places to start.
> If you're looking for good budget buds I have the Tin T2 IEM's and I rather like them. Build quality is fantastic and they have removable cables.
> https://www.amazon.com/TIN-T2-Dynam...child=1&keywords=tin+t2&qid=1586989611&sr=8-1
> 
> I've heard the KZ ZS10 Pro sound even better however but haven't tried them myself, though I do have some cheaper older model KZ IEM's and they're alright.
> https://www.amazon.com/Earphone-Res...=1&keywords=KZ+ZS10+Pro&qid=1586989508&sr=8-1
> 
> ^ both are about $50 on amazon but you can find them usually cheaper on aliexpress or sites like that. They're both great bang for the buck chi-fi products.


Linsoul has the Tin t2 for $40, the blon bl-03 for $30.

Check the tfz galaxy t2 they sound amazing but a little treble harsh (Can be easily fixed with an EQ)


----------



## pez

Yeah admittedly I ditched the IEM game long ago. I still have my pride and joy (UE Triple.fi 10s), but they don't even see much use anymore. I've since gone to wireless earbuds when it comes to on-the-go audio for my phone. The convenience and portability alone make me more okay with the just 'okay' sound quality that they generally provide.

I know Xiaomi had a nice cheaper set that was the flavor-of-the-month for a while, but I've not been good about keeping up with everything.


----------



## pez

I know for the most part, the crowd that hangs around this particular thread may not be huge fans of Schiit, but they've released a couple new 'gaming products'. The TL;DR is they've revised one product (Fulla 2) to add a mic input and created a new SKU that also has mic input (just 3.5mm, not a true pre-amp in the way some may be thinking).

Press release:
https://www.schiit.com/about/news/game-on-meet-fulla-3-and-hel

Product Pages:
Fulla 3: https://www.schiit.com/products/fulla-1
Hel: https://www.schiit.com/products/hel

I'm personally excited for these, though I don't have a good personal use-case for them myself. I'm a fan of the Fulla 2 and think it does particularly well with a few of the popular midrange options (most notably the HD650/HD6XX and HD58X) and the added mic support makes an even better and convenient case to run headphones + modmic or similar product.


----------



## The Pook

been running a Hel for a while now, I like it. 

none of my headphones really call for it though


----------



## pez

Technically I think I'm a little overkill in my setup for the HD58X, but I enjoy the sound with them and I've had it for so long anything I switch to would just be unnecessary money spent .


----------



## BonzaiTree

I switch between my 58X and my Takstar HF580's.

I like the sound of the Takstars more but they are significantly heavier and less comfortable.

I have not been using my DT990's at all lately though even though they're the most comfortable.


----------



## pez

The 58X are a little snug, but I know with some break-in or just over time they'll loosen. I recall that being a pain point of the HD5xx and HD6xx series, but I find them comfy for hours on end. Beyers are definitely one of the most comfy headphones I've had the pleasure of using.


----------



## ToTheSun!

The DT1990's are great!

But don't take my word for it. Take Childish Gambino's.


----------



## Tiihokatti

Managed to break my old DT770 Pro while soldering a detachable cable on it. Welp, the right headphone cup already had some large parts of it chipped off around the earpad frame so breaking them completely didn't hurt that much.
But it's really annoying how thin the wiring on the DT770 is, the wires connecting the solderpoints to the voicecoil are so thin that they could vaporize if you just stared too hard at them.


----------



## Awsan

My collection.


ATH-AD900x
ATH-M50xDG
TFZ Galaxy t2
Custom Studio

Modi 3
JDS atom


Running of Mobo for now as my Atom's power supply is dead.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Still rocking my 12 year old HD555's but its probably time to move on. The foam padding is sliding out of the covers, and both sides are cracked and held together with zipties =\


----------



## caenlen

TheSubtleKnife said:


> Still rocking my 12 year old HD555's but its probably time to move on. The foam padding is sliding out of the covers, and both sides are cracked and held together with zipties =\


You can't go wrong with the HD58X. I got mine on launch day for HD58X and haven't had the urge to get another can since. Depends what amp and dac you run though, without an amp I wouldn't like HD58X.


----------



## andrews2547

smh I sold my Beats Studios a couple of months ago and bought some DT770s. They're already broken. I'm going to buy Beats again, they have better sound quality as well as build quality.


----------



## NewType88

andrews2547 said:


> smh I sold my Beats Studios a couple of months ago and bought some DT770s. They're already broken. I'm going to buy Beats again, they have better sound quality as well as build quality.


The hd6 series and 58x are built like tanks. Buy used and keep them for a long time.

What broke on your DT770 ?


----------



## andrews2547

NewType88 said:


> The hd6 series and 58x are built like tanks. Buy used and keep them for a long time.
> 
> What broke on your DT770 ?



The audio on only working on the left.


----------



## The Pook

try the Fidelio X2! get them on Amazon and if you don't like them then send them back and get another pair of Beats


----------



## sli_shroom

just picked up a set of meze 99 noirs (massdrop version)

so far i like them...a bit heavier on the mid bass that my current set (akg533 pro), but i like it

fit/finish/etc is all top notch


----------



## BonzaiTree

Oh by the way, suggestions on a cheap(ish) set of easy to drive, closed back headphones with either a long cable or a replaceable one?
I own only open back or semi-open cans but I need a set of closed back for recording that I won't be plugging into a dedicated amp, just the audio interface on-board one.

Oh and as far as sound quality, as neutral as possible. But really the more important factor is just minimal sound leakage/best isolation, and the aforementioned cable and drivability requirements.


----------



## Awsan

BonzaiTree said:


> Oh by the way, suggestions on a cheap(ish) set of easy to drive, closed back headphones with either a long cable or a replaceable one?
> I own only open back or semi-open cans but I need a set of closed back for recording that I won't be plugging into a dedicated amp, just the audio interface on-board one.
> 
> Oh and as far as sound quality, as neutral as possible. But really the more important factor is just minimal sound leakage/best isolation, and the aforementioned cable and drivability requirements.


M40x\50x, DT770. (Not sure if the DT has a replaceable cable tho)


----------



## Streetdragon

Im thinking about buying a hybrid headphoneamp.
First i looked at the audiovalve Solaris. But 4600€^^ Yes xD
Schiit MJOLNIR looks good too. Anyone here hast it? Any thoughts?

Or do you have any other good amp that you have and that you can recommend? Hybrid amp


----------



## Wishmaker

Would you be so kind to recommend a solid pair of headphones that will work with the following stack set-up? 

1. Topping A50 Headphone Amplifier
2. Topping D50s DAC2
3. Topping P50 

Budget up too 1000 dollars / Euros. 

I have a NAD / Focal set-up at home so I am looking for something punchy with good bass, mids, and exceptional treble. 
I like the Denon / Fostex sound signature but I am open to suggestions. 

Thank you in advance, 
W.


----------



## Awsan

Wishmaker said:


> Would you be so kind to recommend a solid pair of headphones that will work with the following stack set-up?
> 
> 1. Topping A50 Headphone Amplifier
> 2. Topping D50s DAC2
> 3. Topping P50
> 
> Budget up too 1000 dollars / Euros.
> 
> I have a NAD / Focal set-up at home so I am looking for something punchy with good bass, mids, and exceptional treble.
> I like the Denon / Fostex sound signature but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> W.


If I was in your place I would pick up a couple of headphones to enjoy.

HD6xx, Tygr 300r and check else I can get my hands on.


----------



## BonzaiTree

Wishmaker said:


> Would you be so kind to recommend a solid pair of headphones that will work with the following stack set-up?
> 
> 1. Topping A50 Headphone Amplifier
> 2. Topping D50s DAC2
> 3. Topping P50
> 
> Budget up too 1000 dollars / Euros.
> 
> I have a NAD / Focal set-up at home so I am looking for something punchy with good bass, mids, and exceptional treble.
> I like the Denon / Fostex sound signature but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Thank you in advance,
> W.


Do you want closed or open back? You could check out Sendy Aiva's. They seem to fit that profile and are gorgeous. People seem to be split on them though since people's reviews seem higher than they measure.


----------



## Wishmaker

BonzaiTree said:


> Do you want closed or open back? You could check out Sendy Aiva's. They seem to fit that profile and are gorgeous. People seem to be split on them though since people's reviews seem higher than they measure.





Awsan said:


> If I was in your place I would pick up a couple of headphones to enjoy.
> 
> HD6xx, Tygr 300r and check else I can get my hands on.



Dear Both, 

Thank you for your replies. 
I prefer closed type such as the Denon AHD2000/5000/7000. 
I will not say no to open back if they fit my needs. 
I am a bit out of touch with headphones as I had other priorities these past few years. 

I want a solid pair that will make my brain melt when the bass drops but at the same time to let me enjoy segregation of instruments should the style of music change.

I also need to factor in the stack I ordered. 
I originally wanted the Focal Utopia with Arche. 
Then I decided to spend some of the money elsewhere and lower my budget. I will build a computer this year as I have reached a point where I can see dinosaurs coming out of it. 
I refocused my goal on : A good pair or multiple pairs of headphones to make enjoy a bit of music when I hook up my laptop. 

How are the Focal Elegia headphones?
The price of these is pretty much my limit to be honest. 
I don't want to fall back down the rabbit hole like I did with my Home Equipment.


----------



## Wishmaker

Damn COVID-19 with shops being closed and pandemic quarantine. 
I finally made a list of headphones and I am not sure which. 

1. DENON:
a) AHD-7200
b) AHD-9200

Note: if the above sound like my AHD-2000 & 5000 but better I will be sold on these. 

2. FOCAL:
a) Focal Elegia
b) Focal Clear 

DENON has a V Shaped Sound what I like in a pair of headphones. Focal more neutral but extremely dynamic. If my ARIAs are any indication, the Focal signature is amazing as well. 

3. Sennheiser:
a) HD 650
b) 58x Jubilee
c) HD 800s

I do not have enough experience with Sennheiser. I played a few weeks with the HD 650 years and years ago. I can't remember how they sounded. The 58x Jubilee seems to be a favourite on forums and the HD 800s a worthy flagship. 

4. SENDYAUDIO AIVA

I have no experience with this type of headphone. It would be a blind purchase. 

5. HifiMan

a) Sundara
b) Ananda
c) Arya

I had the opportunity to play with a Hifiman HE-500 pair a few years ago. I liked it but I cannot comment on the Sundara, Ananda, Arya. Half blind purchase for this. 


Some of these will be purchased based on graphs. 
Others based on a potential assumption how they will sound. 

I am not a big fan of such purchases. 
When I chose my Arias, I tested different models including Dali and B&W.

Anyone has an opinion on any of these cans?

Thanks, 
W.


----------



## BonzaiTree

I can't speak to Focal or Denon as I haven't tried them but I do have the 58X Jubilee and enjoy them. They do have a little bump in bass, but they're probably not as 'V' shaped as it sounds like you prefer. They're more neutral than my DT990'S and more detailed which I prefer. 

I hope that helps a tiny bit lol.


----------



## Farih

Wishmaker said:


> Damn COVID-19 with shops being closed and pandemic quarantine.
> I finally made a list of headphones and I am not sure which.
> 
> 1. DENON:
> a) AHD-7200
> b) AHD-9200
> 
> Note: if the above sound like my AHD-2000 & 5000 but better I will be sold on these.
> 
> 2. FOCAL:
> a) Focal Elegia
> b) Focal Clear
> 
> DENON has a V Shaped Sound what I like in a pair of headphones. Focal more neutral but extremely dynamic. If my ARIAs are any indication, the Focal signature is amazing as well.
> 
> 3. Sennheiser:
> a) HD 650
> b) 58x Jubilee
> c) HD 800s
> 
> I do not have enough experience with Sennheiser. I played a few weeks with the HD 650 years and years ago. I can't remember how they sounded. The 58x Jubilee seems to be a favourite on forums and the HD 800s a worthy flagship.
> 
> 4. SENDYAUDIO AIVA
> 
> I have no experience with this type of headphone. It would be a blind purchase.
> 
> 5. HifiMan
> 
> a) Sundara
> b) Ananda
> c) Arya
> 
> I had the opportunity to play with a Hifiman HE-500 pair a few years ago. I liked it but I cannot comment on the Sundara, Ananda, Arya. Half blind purchase for this.
> 
> 
> Some of these will be purchased based on graphs.
> Others based on a potential assumption how they will sound.
> 
> I am not a big fan of such purchases.
> When I chose my Arias, I tested different models including Dali and B&W.
> 
> Anyone has an opinion on any of these cans?
> 
> Thanks,
> W.


Tryed the Focal Clear and own the Elear.
They sound nice but build quality is a bit iffy imo.
The construction peeps and squeaks and cant handle extreme volume (clipping)
Many reports of people with a failed driver to.

Since HD800S is on your list i can recommend the AKG K812, overall its a more balanced (better) sounding HD800S to me.
It can be had much cheaper nowdays to, should be able to pick one up for 700-800$ if you look around. (they used to be 1200$)
Its my favorite headphone atm


----------



## Wishmaker

Farih said:


> Tryed the Focal Clear and own the Elear.
> They sound nice but build quality is a bit iffy imo.
> The construction peeps and squeaks and cant handle extreme volume (clipping)
> Many reports of people with a failed driver to.
> 
> Since HD800S is on your list i can recommend the AKG K812, overall its a more balanced (better) sounding HD800S to me.
> It can be had much cheaper nowdays to, should be able to pick one up for 700-800$ if you look around. (they used to be 1200$)
> Its my favorite headphone atm


Hi there. 
Thanks for the feedback. 
I had a busy day yesterday. 
I went around town with my Nuclear Fallout outfit and stopped by two Audiophile shops. 

I tried the following : 

1. DENON:
a) AHD-7200 (Loved it. These sound better than the old D7000 which was high-end. You cannot go wrong at this price point if you buy the 7200)
b) AHD-9200 (Better than the 7200. I loved the bass of these headphones. I did not think these would sound so deep while keeping a good mid-range reproduction without covering the melodic treble) 

2. FOCAL:
a) Focal Clear (loved it but it lacked a bit of the punch of the Denon. Good attack and sublime separation. They are out of this world and the package is very premium. 

Sennheiser:
a) HD 650 (this pair was nice as well but sadly did not have the sound signature I wanted). It was under the AHD -7200 let alone the 9200 or Focal Clear. 

I purchased a pair out of these 3. 
Should arrive in two weeks.


----------



## Wishmaker

Hmm ... 3 weeks early it seems . 
My cables should arrive tomorrow and my new headphones in 5 weeks now [emoji22]. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elucid087

Topping is chi-fi, right? I've nothing against Chinese products if they're well made (Questyle CMA 600i comes to mind) but that's few and far between to be brutally honest.



Congrats though. 



Curious to know your thoughts and impressions.


----------



## Wishmaker

elucid087 said:


> Topping is chi-fi, right? I've nothing against Chinese products if they're well made (Questyle CMA 600i comes to mind) but that's few and far between to be brutally honest.
> 
> Congrats though.
> 
> Curious to know your thoughts and impressions.



Thanks. To be honest, I have never heard of these guys. This was a blind purchase based on forum math and youtube reviews. 
Sadly my impressions will have to wait unless I use my old gear. 
I am a bit annoyed. 
When I placed my order for my new headphones, the guy said 2-5 business days. 
Hearing this I said 'Shut up and take my money'. 
So I paid, credit card was charged. 

Today I get a notification that my order will be fulfilled when the cans are in stock. *5-10 weeks!*
Why do people feel the need to do this? I mean I should cancel my payment and tell the guy sorry bruh 5-10 weeks. 
I understand online shops being ignorant and not updating their stock. 
Not an excuse to do this and I got suckered in quite a few times. 
When you talk to a person and he tells you straight 2-5 days you expect 2-5 days. 

By the time I get these headphones, they will probably be obsolete .


----------



## elucid087

Wishmaker said:


> Thanks. To be honest, I have never heard of these guys. This was a blind purchase based on forum math and youtube reviews.
> Sadly my impressions will have to wait unless I use my old gear.
> I am a bit annoyed.
> When I placed my order for my new headphones, the guy said 2-5 business days.
> Hearing this I said 'Shut up and take my money'.
> So I paid, credit card was charged.
> 
> Today I get a notification that my order will be fulfilled when the cans are in stock. *5-10 weeks!*
> Why do people feel the need to do this? I mean I should cancel my payment and tell the guy sorry bruh 5-10 weeks.
> I understand online shops being ignorant and not updating their stock.
> Not an excuse to do this and I got suckered in quite a few times.
> When you talk to a person and he tells you straight 2-5 days you expect 2-5 days.
> 
> By the time I get these headphones, they will probably be obsolete .





5-10 weeks is nuts. Why would they be accepting orders if they didn't have them in-stock in the first place? At that point they should only be charging your CC after it leaves the shop. I'd cancel out of spite but that's just me


----------



## Shawnb99

elucid087 said:


> Topping is chi-fi, right? I've nothing against Chinese products if they're well made (Questyle CMA 600i comes to mind) but that's few and far between to be brutally honest.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats though.
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to know your thoughts and impressions.


A lot of the high end audio is coming out of china lately it seems. In fact both my IEM's and both DAP's are Chinese companies I'd never would of heard from if it wasn't for Head-fi and review sites.


----------



## Wishmaker

Shawnb99 said:


> A lot of the high end audio is coming out of china lately it seems. In fact both my IEM's and both DAP's are Chinese companies I'd never would of heard from if it wasn't for Head-fi and review sites.




Influencers help with sales so to say. I got a FIIO ALPEN because it was recommended there 10 years ago. It wasn’t bad but after 10 years half of it fails to work. The display is broken and barely stays on with USB. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## elucid087

Shawnb99 said:


> A lot of the high end audio is coming out of china lately it seems. In fact both my IEM's and both DAP's are Chinese companies I'd never would of heard from if it wasn't for Head-fi and review sites.





I don't have much experience with DAP's unfortunately but that's mostly because my tinnitus flares up with IEM's. I'm not the type of person to wear full-size cans while I'm out. Guess that saves me a bit of money with this hobby.





Audio-GD has some amazing amp/dacs though and I would highly recommend that people on here check them out.


----------



## Shawnb99

elucid087 said:


> I don't have much experience with DAP's unfortunately but that's mostly because my tinnitus flares up with IEM's. I'm not the type of person to wear full-size cans while I'm out. Guess that saves me a bit of money with this hobby.


Only Spent $2700 CDN on my latest DAP so yeah a just a bit saved


----------



## Wishmaker

My Mogami cables have not arrived yet. 
I had to improvise and use a L+R+Video I had lying around. 
Been using it for the past 45 minutes. 
Headphone : D2000 with ML pads. 

First impressions : 
1. Build quality rivals Apple products. 12/10
2. Ease of use : 10/10
3. Sound quality with basic set-up. Out of the box config : a tad flat for my linking but very pleasant, crisp and dynamic. Solid product for the money. It has a bit of an echo-ey sound on tracks with certain bass transitions. It is a nice effect. I will keep using it to break it in. Once my Denon 9200 show up I will revisit my opinion.


----------



## elucid087

Nice cute little stack. From the boxes I was expecting something much larger not gonna lie.




If the build quality is that good then I'll definitely have to check this brand out. If not for myself then for my younger brother who's getting his feet wet in audiophilia.


----------



## Wishmaker

elucid087 said:


> Nice cute little stack. From the boxes I was expecting something much larger not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the build quality is that good then I'll definitely have to check this brand out. If not for myself then for my younger brother who's getting his feet wet in audiophilia.



If you have the opportunity to try it. Its the perfect desktop stack. 
It is worth it and I am not disappointed. 
Quite melodic and I am still asking myself how can it look so good.
Voila, I put the pizza on a coaster for you so you can better see the size.


----------



## Gilles3000

elucid087 said:


> Nice cute little stack. From the boxes I was expecting something much larger not gonna lie.
> 
> 
> If the build quality is that good then I'll definitely have to check this brand out. If not for myself then for my younger brother who's getting his feet wet in audiophilia.


I think a lot of people underestimate the quality of chinese products these days, they're not what hey used to be.

And not just the chi-fi stuff from the likes of Topping and SMSL. But also other tech and lifestyle stuff from the likes of Xiaomi, Orico, Higibis, Basues, Ugreen, etc. for example.

The only thing I've found to look out for is that a lot these companies tend to sell rebranded generic stuff, which is usually pretty mediocre, alongside their own genuinely good stuff.


----------



## Farih

elucid087 said:


> I don't have much experience with DAP's unfortunately but that's mostly because my tinnitus flares up with IEM's. I'm not the type of person to wear full-size cans while I'm out. Guess that saves me a bit of money with this hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Audio-GD has some amazing amp/dacs though and I would highly recommend that people on here check them out.


Yeah i would really love to try an Audio-GD amp once.
Shame not a single shop here sells it, has to be a blind purchase and i dont like doing that 

A shop i know well here sells Rudistor headphone amps, he would prolly even allow me to take it home to listen but knowing me ill fall in love, buy it and have nothing to eat the next month.
Those Rudistor amps look amazing, outside and inside.


----------



## ToTheSun!

elucid087 said:


> Topping is chi-fi, right?


Far from it. Their products are actually overengineered for their price segments. Some models have some flaws, but you can avoid them by reading reviews and still get top of the line sound quality.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Hey guys. Kinda new here...ish. 

Here’s what I got


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

ToTheSun! said:


> Far from it. Their products are actually overengineered for their price segments. Some models have some flaws, but you can avoid them by reading reviews and still get top of the line sound quality.



I’ve heard topping is ‘too analytical’ whatever that means


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Gilles3000 said:


> I think a lot of people underestimate the quality of chinese products these days, they're not what hey used to be.
> 
> And not just the chi-fi stuff from the likes of Topping and SMSL. But also other tech and lifestyle stuff from the likes of Xiaomi, Orico, Higibis, Basues, Ugreen, etc. for example.
> 
> The only thing I've found to look out for is that a lot these companies tend to sell rebranded generic stuff, which is usually pretty mediocre, alongside their own genuinely good stuff.



Yea I second that. My Loxjie feels like it breathed life into my HD6xx, which felt so flat in terms of bass and way too bright treble. I rolled the tubes out with GE tubes and swapped the power supply with one that was 36W instead of the skimpy power supply it came with. 

Night and day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I’ve heard topping is ‘too analytical’ whatever that means
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When I bought my NAD it was 2000 EUR. It needed 500 EUR cables to feed my Focal ARIA and an electricity power clean-up supply with a specialized AMP entry. 
Does the NAD sound better on the same headphones? 
Yes it does, more refined, better frequency separation, higher punch and amazing dynamics. No echo effect and no tendency to 'normalize' the sound and push it to the middle. For my musical needs, the NAD gave the best result with Focal Aria 948. 

*What does 'too analytical' mean?*

I am asking myself the same question after 2 hours of usage. 
The quality of the sound is impressive for such a tiny product. 
At the same price range, I do not believe you have a similar stack out there that will knock your socks off to say this is trash. 

This tiny stack reminds me of one Cambridge Audio product I tried with my Focal Aria. 
It pushed everything middle and the dynamic I expected from such an expensive Speaker system was not there. 
This is a sound many people like and prefer. 

Similar with the Pizza stack. 
Someone might prefer this and call it perfect. 
Someone else might say its not good. 

On my side I enjoy it a lot and shall keep it. The built quality and foot print is sublime. 
The pursuit of a flat sound because this is what measurements need to show is drilled too much in the common practice methodologies on audiophile boards.
In many cases a flat sound will never allow the driver to reach frequencies it can.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Wishmaker said:


> When I bought my NAD it was 2000 EUR. It needed 500 EUR cables to feed my Focal ARIA and an electricity power clean-up supply with a specialized AMP entry.
> Does the NAD sound better on the same headphones?
> Yes it does, more refined, better frequency separation, higher punch and amazing dynamics. No echo effect and no tendency to 'normalize' the sound and push it to the middle. For my musical needs, the NAD gave the best result with Focal Aria 948.
> 
> *What does 'too analytical' mean?*
> 
> I am asking myself the same question after 2 hours of usage.
> The quality of the sound is impressive for such a tiny product.
> At the same price range, I do not believe you have a similar stack out there that will knock your socks off to say this is trash.
> 
> This tiny stack reminds me of one Cambridge Audio product I tried with my Focal Aria.
> It pushed everything middle and the dynamic I expected from such an expensive Speaker system was not there.
> This is a sound many people like and prefer.
> 
> Similar with the Pizza stack.
> Someone might prefer this and call it perfect.
> Someone else might say its not good.
> 
> On my side I enjoy it a lot and shall keep it. The built quality and foot print is sublime.
> The pursuit of a flat sound because this is what measurements need to show is drilled too much in the common practice methodologies on audiophile boards.
> In many cases a flat sound will never allow the driver to reach frequencies it can.



I agree on the pursuit of flat. I saw this and it resonated with me. No pun intended. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Awsan

Man after hearing what Z said about the DT880 600ohm with the right AMP I am temped to buy one.

He used an Emotiva BasX A100 with the full power mod.


----------



## Farih

Awsan said:


> Man after hearing what Z said about the DT880 600ohm with the right AMP I am temped to buy one.
> 
> He used an Emotiva BasX A100 with the full power mod.


You dont actually need that kind of amping though.
Its just that he (Z) thinks Watts per channel at some stupid low impedance actually matters.
Thats where his 789's fail.

Example:
THX 789 6000mW at 16/32ohm - 400mW at 600ohm. only about 6,5% of its power left at 600ohm.
Violectric amps like a V280, 2600mW at 32ohm - 1500mW at 600ohm way way more efficient then a 789.

Its kinda stupid to rave about Watts per channel (like he always does) because low impedance headphones dont need that power anyway.
Its much more important to see how much power is left at 300-600ohms.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Farih said:


> You dont actually need that kind of amping though.
> Its just the he (Z) thinks Watts per channel at some stupid low impedance actually matters.
> Thats where his 789's fail.
> 
> Example:
> THX 789 6000mW at 16/32ohm - 400mW at 600ohm. only about 6,5% of its power left at 600ohm.
> Violectric amps like a V280, 2600mW at 32ohm - 1500mW at 600ohm way way more efficient then a 789.
> 
> Its kinda stupid to rave about Watts per channel (like he always does) because low impedance headphones dont need that power anyway.
> Its much more important to see how much power is left at 300-600ohms.



I think we need to mention whether this is SE or Balanced right? Because iirc balanced delivers more power. 

I have the HD6xx which are pretty high impedance and I was running it on single ended on my 789 at around 4:30 on the dial. Balanced it’s just past high noon. 

The 789 is great for what it is. But I still think my cheap loxjie tube amp with aftermarket matched tubes and power supply makes the 6XX sound better than the 789 does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Farih

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I think we need to mention whether this is SE or Balanced right? Because iirc balanced delivers more power.
> 
> I have the HD6xx which are pretty high impedance and I was running it on single ended on my 789 at around 4:30 on the dial. Balanced it’s just past high noon.
> 
> The 789 is great for what it is. But I still think my cheap loxjie tube amp with aftermarket matched tubes and power supply makes the 6XX sound better than the 789 does.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt mean to say the 789 is bad or so, its actually pretty good for its price. (seems like it, i havent actually tryed one myself yet)

Just saying Watts per channel at low impedance tells you nothing if you want to judge if an amp can actually power your high impedance headphone.
Its much better to look at Watts per channel at high impedance.

Balanced for most amp raises output yes. I was talking balanced with the 789 though, single ended it only has 100mW at 600ohm which is even less then my 400mW at 60ohm amp. (has about 125-150mW left at 600ohm)
But again, wasnt talking quality or so just stating Watts per channel at low impedance says nothing.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Farih said:


> I didnt mean to say the 789 is bad or so, its actually pretty good for its price. (seems like it, i havent actually tryed one myself yet)
> 
> Just saying Watts per channel at low impedance tells you nothing if you want to judge if an amp can actually power your high impedance headphone.
> Its much better to look at Watts per channel at high impedance.
> 
> Balanced for most amp raises output yes. I was talking balanced with the 789 though, single ended it only has 100mW at 600ohm which is even less then my 400mW at 60ohm amp. (has about 125-150mW left at 600ohm)
> But again, wasnt talking quality or so just stating Watts per channel at low impedance says nothing.



Oh ok. Yes I agree then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wishmaker

Hmm ... my stack is burning in. 
I am seeing a change in the sound. 
Interesting effect. 
Did not expect this.


----------



## Wishmaker

Wait a minute Mr. Postman !



Spoiler
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awsan

Wishmaker said:


> Wait a minute Mr. Postman !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


oooo, enjoy that beast  .


----------



## elucid087

Nice. I wish closed headphones were an enjoyable listening experience for myself but having tinnitus has completely ravaged my enjoyment from this hobby. IEM's are worse for obvious reasons. Even with open cans I have to moderate the volume + listening sessions to 1-2hrs tops.




When I was younger I ruptured my eardrum diving so I'm just assuming that has something to do with it.


----------



## Wishmaker

The 'hand crafted in Japan' moniker made me smile.
Sadly, my joy was short lived.
They are back in the box they came in.
I have already contacted the shop and await a resolution.
If this is DENON quality control then we are completely out of touch with reality as for 1500 EUR, I do not accept this.


----------



## elucid087

Looks like you bought an in-store demo unit. Stores do this all the time sadly.


----------



## Wishmaker

elucid087 said:


> Looks like you bought an in-store demo unit. Stores do this all the time sadly.




While I was told that the store had a B stock which are demo units / slightly used, I made a specific request for a new pair and paid the appropriate price. I was assured I would get a brand new pair. 

I guess someone decided to charge me full price and send me a damaged pair. Unlikely these got damaged in transport. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BonzaiTree

Yeah looks like it was either factory damaged or they sent you a demo. Sucks when you're all excited for a purchase to arrive and you have to send it back. Bummer.


----------



## Awsan

Wishmaker said:


> The 'hand crafted in Japan' moniker made me smile.
> Sadly, my joy was short lived.
> They are back in the box they came in.
> I have already contacted the shop and await a resolution.
> If this is DENON quality control then we are completely out of touch with reality as for 1500 EUR, I do not accept this.


RIP


F


----------



## Wishmaker

Beautiful quality . I guess someone decided to kill a mosquito with them before sending them to me. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ToTheSun!

Plus, someone probably already peed on that tree.

Buy a pair of Ether 2 instead!


----------



## Shawnb99

Should of kept the Mr. Speakers name. It was better people were confused, it made the name more memorable


----------



## Wishmaker

For the price, I think those Ether cans should come with stuffed unicorns. 

This made me giggle from their website: 


Code:


Frequency Response	Yes*
*The industry has no standards for measuring or publishing results and many published specs wildly overstate the headphone's potential. We prefer not to play the "spec game" for this reason.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Wishmaker said:


> The 'hand crafted in Japan' moniker made me smile.
> Sadly, my joy was short lived.
> They are back in the box they came in.
> I have already contacted the shop and await a resolution.
> If this is DENON quality control then we are completely out of touch with reality as for 1500 EUR, I do not accept this.


Oh my, ruined what would have been an utterly beautiful pair of headphones! Do post back when you've had this badboy replaced, and here I'd thought my AH-D7k looked good....


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Has anyone tried the TIN P1? I just bought them and the KZ ZS10 pro. Pretty pleased so far but the P1 sounds like crap out of the box. I had to listen for awhile. These were hooked up to a 789 and need almost as much power as my HE 4xx... I almost busted my eardrums listening to the ZS10 because I forgot to change the gain down to 1. 

Apparently this is common but I’m wondering if they burned in, or just grew on me. One thing I’ve noticed is that it really highlights the flaws in your audio source (non hardware related). I played shadow of the tomb raider and thought it sounded like crap and started contemplating returning them... only to then listen to FLACs of Pink Floyd’s Time and dire straits ‘sultans of swing’, which are test tracks for me. I was sold after that. 

If anyone has other potential test tracks let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Glad to hear I ain't the only ZS10 Pro user here, got it last week together with a protective case and spare cable for it. Just got my iBasso DC02 today and it worked with my phone straight out of the box. Now, gonna have to 'burn in' the ZS10 Pro and the DC02 (or, maybe listen to them long enough to adjust to their interpretation of sound/music.....anyway, the DC02 gets more than loud enough for my usage.


----------



## ToTheSun!

Wishmaker said:


> For the price, I think those Ether cans should come with stuffed unicorns.


They don't come with stuffed unicorns, but they're the most lightweight high-end headphones you can buy with that kind of build quality and construction.

You know, aside from great sound quality.


----------



## iamjanco

^^yup 









No, they didn't come with unicorns.


----------



## Wishmaker

iamjanco said:


> ^^yup
> 
> View attachment 357920
> 
> 
> No, they didn't come with unicorns.


Nice collection!
Ask for the Unicorn next time


----------



## iamjanco

Thanks


----------



## Wishmaker

Pair number two arrived in 24 hours from the moment I did the order.
4 different boxes were opened to check for quality.
All of them had tiny wood blemishes. I chose the one with the least prevalent ones.
I understand wood cups are not perfect but this one does not have impact damage.

Source : Foobar Flac / Daft Punk Alive
DAC: Topping D50s
AMP : Topping A50
PSU : P50
30 minutes listening (still burning them in) comparison with Denon D2000 ML mods :

*1. Bass :*
Denon D2000 ML hits those Daft Punk mixes in a very woofer like manner covering some of the accompanying instruments but making your head thump and wanting more volume while you reminisce of the good old days.
Denon D9200 has yet to unleash the bass and sub bass potential but Daft Punk hits hard with a twist : superior quality. Less grunt than the D2000 but precision and impact cannot be compared. The low frequencies are on a new level and you have a similar sound reproduction like on my Focal Arias where the each speaker does its job without bothering the other.

*Mids and treble?*

No comparison between the two. The 9200 cannot be compared with the D2000 in this regard.


-------------------------------------

Over 2 hours of listening now.
Various songs from:
Meduza --> David Guetta & Steve Aoki B2B --> Maroon 5 -->Tiesto-->Mike Williams--> Dire Straits --> Deep Purple --> Eric Clapton --> Kygo ---> Yngwie Malmsteen-->Metallica -->Trivium-->Daft Punk --> Classics such as Pachelbel's Canon in D Major.

I will not open the 'audiophile dictionary' and use poetry combined with juxtaposition to describe this product.
I will leave that to the experts.
I will say this though : PERFECT!
If you can afford this, buy it. Every note you will hear will make you a smile because of the effortless reproduction and perfect separation between sub-bass, bass, mids and treble.

I am at a loss of words how underrated this pair is.
I am happy I did not go for Focal.
Denon deserves some praise for this.

Well done!


----------



## Wishmaker

Got some protection now and all is juicy !


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Streetdragon

Got something nice too.

Hmmmm Tube in perfection!


----------



## Wishmaker

I would stare at that all day and not use it


----------



## Streetdragon

Well^^ Using it and staring at it. 
Love the glow of tubes and the green light in the front.
Got it secound hand, but still super expensive. That were all my savings from last Year xD


----------



## Wishmaker

Streetdragon said:


> Well^^ Using it and staring at it.
> Love the glow of tubes and the green light in the front.
> Got it secound hand, but still super expensive. That were all my savings from last Year xD


I think you should be banned for posting such sexy things!


----------



## pez

I think you made a good call by not going with Focal as well. I tested them out when ultimately buying my HEXv2 and for the type of music I see you referencing, they felt 'empty'.

As much as I'd love to recommend Hifiman, the amount of headphones they release that are minor upgrades to previous models make it rather discouraging. That and their build quality is questionable.

Dealing with their CS lately to get a piece of mine replaced was pleasant--even if I wasn't terribly happy about spending $37 on a part they put through customs with a value of $0.50. 

I've been appreciating the HEXv2 a lot more lately and have been putting a lot of hours on them with the whole pandemic going on.


----------



## Wishmaker

There is a high chance I will go deaf ...
These headphones want you to increase the volume more and more ...


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Got me a couple of under table headphone hangers/mounts, pretty secure as they come with a a double sided tape and a pair of screws for each (Pic 1). 

Mounted it under my desk and it's pretty secure, so I'd have no hesitation with putting my higher end cans on them (pic 2)

A shot of my gaming desk area, I miss my higher end cans, hence the reason why I'd gotten more mounts so they are within easy reach. Instead of rummaging through my cabinets and storeroom, they're right where I want them (pic 3)

I'd also gotten a table top headphone stand for my Creative SXFI Theater, I love this pair of wireless can for watching movies (best suited on my 21:9 Acer monitor as 2.35:1 movies can be cropped to fit 21:9 aspect ratio to perfection). This is for my other rig with the Acer monitor. (Pic 4)


----------



## andrews2547

I bought sum headphones


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro? Nice!


----------



## Farih

HL2-4-Life said:


> Got me a couple of under table headphone hangers/mounts, pretty secure as they come with a a double sided tape and a pair of screws for each (Pic 1).
> 
> Mounted it under my desk and it's pretty secure, so I'd have no hesitation with putting my higher end cans on them (pic 2)
> 
> A shot of my gaming desk area, I miss my higher end cans, hence the reason why I'd gotten more mounts so they are within easy reach. Instead of rummaging through my cabinets and storeroom, they're right where I want them (pic 3)
> 
> I'd also gotten a table top headphone stand for my Creative SXFI Theater, I love this pair of wireless can for watching movies (best suited on my 21:9 Acer monitor as 2.35:1 movies can be cropped to fit 21:9 aspect ratio to perfection). This is for my other rig with the Acer monitor. (Pic 4)


AKG K812 and a HD800(s)?

Why do you have both if you don't mind me asking.

I thought they are similar(ish) with the K812 being a little bit more "fun" "intimate"
I liked the HD800s but thought it sometimes sounded a bit to "distant" "diffused" compared to the K812 (choice of words is odd i know, so hard to explain how something sounds)

Btw, are the pads on the K812 also breaking down quickly for you?
I'm on a 2nd pair already and probably need replacing them again soon


----------



## speed_demon

Streetdragon said:


> Got something nice too.
> 
> Hmmmm Tube in perfection!


I genuinely don't know what this is. 

I do know that I require one for myself though. 

(Guessing it's a tube amp? Or a fancy analog something-or-other?)


----------



## Streetdragon

speed_demon said:


> I genuinely don't know what this is.
> 
> I do know that I require one for myself though.
> 
> (Guessing it's a tube amp? Or a fancy analog something-or-other?)


Audiovalve Solaris it is!


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Farih said:


> AKG K812 and a HD800(s)?
> 
> Why do you have both if you don't mind me asking.
> 
> I thought they are similar(ish) with the K812 being a little bit more "fun" "intimate"
> I liked the HD800s but thought it sometimes sounded a bit to "distant" "diffused" compared to the K812 (choice of words is odd i know, so hard to explain how something sounds)
> 
> Btw, are the pads on the K812 also breaking down quickly for you?
> I'm on a 2nd pair already and probably need replacing them again soon


You've got it spot on, The K812 has a slightly more fun sound in that it's more intimate sounding, imaging is great for both. I use the HD800 for orchestral pieces only, and the HD800 is awesome for a wider soundstage and imaging, the K812 is less wide, but equally resolving (to my ears anyway). I use the K812 more for Jazz pieces, and New Age....the HD800 'diffuse' the sound too much for pieces that aren't supposed to have such a wide soundstage. For Jazz, you'd want the music to be closer, more intimate like you're in a small club compared to orchestral pieces which can have a wider soundstage or sound field (I suck at describing sound). In the same way, the ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000 shares similar characteristics to the K812, perhaps a slightly elevated bass with perhaps a similar soundstage as the K812, making a more 'fun' pair of can (like the K812) compared to the HD800.

As for the earpads on the K812, I can't say as I rotate it regularly with my other cans, so I don't put it through a more regular usage compared to others. I will be using it more regularly now, but as of now, the pads looks to be in excellent condition with no sign of cracks or flaking. I can say this though, the earpads are 'new' in that they came with a completely new K812 that I'd gotten when the right side of my original K812 suddenly died. I was certain that I'd have to have the driver replaced, and was willing to foot about 400-500USD for it, I had to pay for shipping to AKG to verify that it was broke. Imagine my surprise when I'd gotten a call from the local distributor of AKG with news that I'd be getting a pair of brand new K812 with compliments from AKG. I went to the local distributor of AKG, they took out a sealed BNIB set and gave me the can, I'd had to retain my old box as my original can was tied to that serial number. Needless to say, AKG has won me over with their excellent service!


----------



## Farih

HL2-4-Life said:


> You've got it spot on, The K812 has a slightly more fun sound in that it's more intimate sounding, imaging is great for both. I use the HD800 for orchestral pieces only, and the HD800 is awesome for a wider soundstage and imaging, the K812 is less wide, but equally resolving (to my ears anyway). I use the K812 more for Jazz pieces, and New Age....the HD800 'diffuse' the sound too much for pieces that aren't supposed to have such a wide soundstage. For Jazz, you'd want the music to be closer, more intimate like you're in a small club compared to orchestral pieces which can have a wider soundstage or sound field (I suck at describing sound). In the same way, the ENIGMAcoustics Dharma D1000 shares similar characteristics to the K812, perhaps a slightly elevated bass with perhaps a similar soundstage as the K812, making a more 'fun' pair of can (like the K812) compared to the HD800.
> 
> As for the earpads on the K812, I can't say as I rotate it regularly with my other cans, so I don't put it through a more regular usage compared to others. I will be using it more regularly now, but as of now, the pads looks to be in excellent condition with no sign of cracks or flaking. I can say this though, the earpads are 'new' in that they came with a completely new K812 that I'd gotten when the right side of my original K812 suddenly died. I was certain that I'd have to have the driver replaced, and was willing to foot about 400-500USD for it, I had to pay for shipping to AKG to verify that it was broke. Imagine my surprise when I'd gotten a call from the local distributor of AKG with news that I'd be getting a pair of brand new K812 with compliments from AKG. I went to the local distributor of AKG, they took out a sealed BNIB set and gave me the can, I'd had to retain my old box as my original can was tied to that serial number. Needless to say, AKG has won me over with their excellent service!


Wow, thats some nice service indeed.
I got mine for 3 years now, no weird defects yet.. just the pads not lasting long 
I do use the headphone about 6-8 hours a day though, i got some other headphones but i just prefer the K812 in most things.

I did like the HD800 for orchestral music alot to but in basicly any other music i thought the K812 was better so i went with them.
Of the other headphones i have i like using the Audioqeust Nighthawk alot, though its massively EQ'ed. My go to headphone for Reggae and other music that require deep bass.
Never heard bass as deep and loud as on the Nighthawks.


----------



## Wishmaker

I think it is a DT770 but with the blur and lack of focus on the photo I can't be sure .


----------



## andrews2547

HL2-4-Life said:


> Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro? Nice!



Yes.


----------



## pez

Just replaced the pads on the HEXv2. The new pads look to not put together as well as the originals. I hate that I now like these cans as I've now spent $100 or so 'fixing' them lately.

I popped the HD58X back on recently and realized why I love them, but also why I like the HEXv2 over them. I think it's time to start looking into an upgrade path again.

Moon-Audio is local to me, but with COVID, I'm going to guess getting to try out anything soon is out of the question.


----------



## killuchen

I managed to pick up the Logitech G Pro X Wireless this Saturday. I think I got them before release? I was on Bestbuy's website early in the morning and it showed 1 pair available for pickup. I jumped on them immediately. 

I'm loving them so far! I still take them off when I leave my room without realizing they are wireless lol. The mic isn't the bes ton them.


----------



## pez

Wishmaker said:


> The 'hand crafted in Japan' moniker made me smile.
> Sadly, my joy was short lived.
> They are back in the box they came in.
> I have already contacted the shop and await a resolution.
> If this is DENON quality control then we are completely out of touch with reality as for 1500 EUR, I do not accept this.





killuchen said:


> I managed to pick up the Logitech G Pro X Wireless this Saturday. I think I got them before release? I was on Bestbuy's website early in the morning and it showed 1 pair available for pickup. I jumped on them immediately.
> 
> I'm loving them so far! I still take them off when I leave my room without realizing they are wireless lol. The mic isn't the bes ton them.


Nice find. Gaming headsets are getting better and manufacturers are picking up on the fact that people care about audio and that their general consumer-base is seeing through the BS.

Gaming headsets have come a long way in audio quality as well as longevity to the point it's making it harder and harder to recommend people with a budget going for cheaper headphones with a modmic.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

pez said:


> Nice find. Gaming headsets are getting better and manufacturers are picking up on the fact that people care about audio and that their general consumer-base is seeing through the BS.
> 
> Gaming headsets have come a long way in audio quality as well as longevity to the point it's making it harder and harder to recommend people with a budget going for cheaper headphones with a modmic.



I wonder how these compare to the senn pc37x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pez

Pinnacle Fit said:


> I wonder how these compare to the senn pc37x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly if you're in a position to pick them up easily and able to exercise a return policy, your ears will always be the best opinion for yourself .


----------



## Gilles3000

Turns out my ideal DAP is a 15yo iPod Mini Gen.2... I didn't really know it existed until recent, apparently they had a pretty short run.










Absolutely mint, almost feels like a shame to use/mod it.


----------



## pez

IIRC, it came at a time when people wanted smaller devices. It existed shortly and then the iPod Nano was released not terribly long after and then the iPhone came a bit later. The 'general population' wanted something different and it became the norm to want a smart device.

All that gibberish being said, I'm pretty sure you can put Rockbox on that and you'll have an even better time (including the ability to drag + drop). 

The iPod Video is another good model to check out if you eventually need more or need more potential for bigger storage. I think with mSD cards, people are getting them to recognize 1TB of music now.


----------



## Gilles3000

pez said:


> IIRC, it came at a time when people wanted smaller devices. It existed shortly and then the iPod Nano was released not terribly long after and then the iPhone came a bit later. The 'general population' wanted something different and it became the norm to want a smart device.
> 
> All that gibberish being said, I'm pretty sure you can put Rockbox on that and you'll have an even better time (including the ability to drag + drop).
> 
> The iPod Video is another good model to check out if you eventually need more or need more potential for bigger storage. I think with mSD cards, people are getting them to recognize 1TB of music now.


My first media player was a Nano, they were pretty neat back then, but unfortunately they didn't age well. They basically aren't repairable nor upgradable. 

Yep That's the plan, Rockbox it and upgrade to either a 64GB CF Card(More efficient) or or a CF to SD adapter which would allow me to go up to 512GB on this little nugget. Kinda more leaning towards going with the CF card since its more efficient and the adapter is quite pricey anyway.

Pretty sure I've even seen some gen.7 2TB Classics these days, but kinda pointless as its quite janky to get working and you're limited by the ram anyway.


----------



## The Pook

took them 3 weeks to respond but: 



> Dear Eric,
> 
> Thank you for contacting us and sorry about the delay in our answer. Because of COVID 19 some releases were postponed, however the Fidelio X3 are expected to be released in September.
> 
> Best regards



:wheee:


----------



## speed_demon

Gilles3000 said:


> Turns out my ideal DAP is a 15yo iPod Mini Gen.2... I didn't really know it existed until recent, apparently they had a pretty short run.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely mint, almost feels like a shame to use/mod it.


I bought one of these brand new with my lawn mowing money. And was envious that my screen wasn't as nice as my buddy's new ipod nano. Mine was the blue one. 

Why is it your ideal DAP?


----------



## Gilles3000

speed_demon said:


> I bought one of these brand new with my lawn mowing money. And was envious that my screen wasn't as nice as my buddy's new ipod nano. Mine was the blue one.
> 
> Why is it your ideal DAP?


A big part of it is the really basic display, sips power, always on and really easy to read in bright sunlight. Color displays on daps are utterly pointless anyway, this does all I need it to.

And they're dirt cheap and easy to mod and upgrade, and actually sound really nice as well. 

The only thing I'm really missing from my previous DAP is usb DAC functionality, but its not something I need that much anymore.


----------



## legoman786

Rocking a Corsair Void RGB Wireless. One of these days, I'll go back to a proper setup, including an external DAC.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I was thinking of getting a new DAP, though not high on my agenda now since getting the iBasso DC02 USB-C dongle. I've found that by using Onkyo HF Player (paid version), I can not only output my DSD tracks in native DSD output (Direct Transfer) to the dongle which obviously decodes and amplify the track. Only snag is, I'd need large storage capacity for this to work, for now, my Fold with 512GB internal storage (no expansion slot) is sufficient.

My next phone would be a regular non-folding type with at least 256GB internal storage, with mSD slot for at least 512 GB, or better yet, 1TB mSD cards (hopefully, would be more affordable by then). I might get another DC02 (or maybe the DC01, will have to get 2.5mm balanced cable for my IEMs). By then, I'd have three phones, will use my P30 Lite as a sort of DAP for music, the Fold and my next phone would be all rounders and main phones.

This idea of a new DAP is still rankling in my mind, and perhaps I might alleviate it by getting a cheap DAP. I've found an Onkyo DP-S1 at <150USD, so I might get it just to put myself at ease. I have asked the seller for the availability of stock and would prolly get one upon confirmation of availability.


----------



## speed_demon

This is why I bought the LG G7 as my main phone. For $110 I get the nice quad-DAC, 64gb of onboard storage, and a microSD card slot for up to another 1TB added in. Works great and is a really nice all-around solution for audio.


----------



## pez

I haven't bothered to look for a USB-C or portable DAC in some time. Should be grabbing my Note 20 Ultra tomorrow and for once I finally plan to load my whole library onto a 512GB mSD card. Most of my phone listening translates to a BT speaker or via Android Auto/CarPlay in the Jeep.

Maybe this is an excuse to try one of Hifiman's BT offerings...the biggest worry is their potentially less than stellar build quality.


----------



## Ragsters

Looking for the best closed back headphones under $200.


----------



## werset

which is the difference between Beyerdynamic DT-990s 250ohm pro and Beyerdynamic DT-990s 250ohm premium edition?


I'm planning to buy a new set of phones. Its down to Beyerdynamic DT-990s pro 250ohm. They have some good reviews, good build quality, look very comfortable. Lastly I see there are two types. pro and premium which have a large price difference. Anyone experienced with these to comment on the differences? Even Byers website is not clear on this. Are the premiums worth over $100 more than the pros?

also the dt990 pro 250 ohm have better bass , better mids and clear sound from DT 990 250 ohm Premium is is true??

some people say that The Pros have slightly more bass and less treble, but the frequency response curve is already plenty V-shaped on the Premiums.

also some people say that the premium offer plenty of oomf and crisper highs, resulting in a fun and open sound. The Pros are a bit less roomy and can sound a tad muddled on less well-mixed tracks.

do y believe that the premium have more plenty of oomf and crisper highs and biger soundstage from pros/??

the premium is more v-shaped from pros/??


----------



## Wishmaker

After testing TIDAL for a month on the highest quality, I am not two days in my Qobuz trial. This is so much better. Tracks are punchier and there is more detail one the same songs ! 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## iamjanco

Wishmaker said:


> *After testing TIDAL for a month on the highest quality,* I am not two days in my Qobuz trial. This is so much better. Tracks are punchier and there is more detail one the same songs!


By highest quality, do you mean TIDAL's hifi subscription? It's hard for me to beat what TIDAL offers me simply because of the discount ($11.99/mo vs $19.99/mo) I receive from them:


----------



## Wishmaker

iamjanco said:


> By highest quality, do you mean TIDAL's hifi subscription? It's hard for me to beat what TIDAL offers me simply because of the discount ($11.99/mo vs $19.99/mo) I receive from them:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 367770




For that price I would swing TIDAL. For me it’s over 20 EUR a month. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Farih

I'm using Deezer Hi-Fi myself, at the time they seemed to have a bigger library then Tidal.
Deezer also reduced the price of Hi-Fi account from 19,99 to 14,99 

Last time i tryed Qobuz there library was very limited and the UI was horrible with many functions that didn't even work


----------



## speed_demon

I was using Amazon Music with the hi-fi premium feature. Got a deal and was paying $0.99 a month and it went up to $10 a month after. Sounded pretty good but to be honest most of the music I want to listen to I already own a .FLAC version of and have it sitting on my NAS ready to be enjoyed.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Recently, I've been on this ChiFi IEM spree, love the idea of hybrids, thus far I've gotten:
1. KZ ZS10 Pro (BA + Dynamic)
2. Tri Audio I3 (BA + Planar + Dynamic)
3. BGVP Zero - LP electro-static I think (stock cable's a 4.4mm balanced cable, presently using my ALO MMCX cable)
4. Tin HiFi P1 - Planar Magnetic (getting it later today).

I'm toying with the idea of getting a capable entry level DAP, looking at the HiBy R3 Pro Saber....and perhaps an iBasso DC01 for some 2.5mm balanced goodness. Prolly will have to get a couple of 2.5mm balanced cables.....prolly KBEAR's. Will be back to post pics once I get my last ChiFi purchase, the P1.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

Over the last two days, I'd collected:
BGVP Zero + Tin HiFi P1 + Cayin N5iis, I gotta say, the N5iis' housing is stainless steel and it's a gorgeous piece of audio hardware, MQA ready, I can install Spotify and I'm thinking of Tidal HF due to MQA. Can also play a myriad of audio formats like FLAC, WAV, DSD, MP3, etc. Don't mind that black spot on the 2nd pic, my doing, used 'Paint' to blot off the serial number.


----------



## The Pook

*!!!!!!!!!!!!*






Fidelio X3 and SHP9600 are up for sale on Amazon! 






Amazon.com: Philips Fidelio X3 Wired Over-Ear Open-Back Headphones, Multi-Layer 50mm diaphragms, Hi-Res Certified, Premium Finishing - Hear The Difference: Electronics


Amazon.com: Philips Fidelio X3 Wired Over-Ear Open-Back Headphones, Multi-Layer 50mm diaphragms, Hi-Res Certified, Premium Finishing - Hear The Difference: Electronics



www.amazon.com









Amazon.com: New Philips SHP9600 Wired, Over-Ear, Headphones, Comfort Fit, Open-Back 50 mm Neodymium Drivers (SHP9600/00) - Black: Electronics


Amazon.com: New Philips SHP9600 Wired, Over-Ear, Headphones, Comfort Fit, Open-Back 50 mm Neodymium Drivers (SHP9600/00) - Black: Electronics



www.amazon.com


----------



## Gilles3000

Damn didn't even know the SHP9600's were coming, they look sweet.

Dunno about the X3's, I hope they sound a heck of a lot better than the X2's because looks and build wise, they seem like a step backwards to me.


----------



## The Pook

going by the reviews I've seen so far: 9600s are a worthy step up from the 9500s, and the X3 should have been called something else. 

I _was_ excited for the X3s, but now I wanna try the 9600s.


----------



## Awsan

The Pook said:


> going by the reviews I've seen so far: 9600s are a worthy step up from the 9500s, and the X3 should have been called something else.
> 
> I _was_ excited for the X3s, but now I wanna try the 9600s.


If Only Philips would stop being stupid and bundle a decent mic withe the 9500/9600, it will make an insta buy for 100s of people.


----------



## The Pook

I'd rather not pay for something I'm not going to use, and surely if you're dropping >$100 on a pair of headphones you can figure out a mic. 

I was under the impression the 9600s were replacing the 9500s but apparently they're still going to make the 9500s. The price makes a bit more sense if that's the case.


----------



## Gilles3000

Awsan said:


> If Only Philips would stop being stupid and bundle a decent mic withe the 9500/9600, it will make an insta buy for 100s of people.


Just get an inline boom mic (V-Moda, BeyerD, Etc.), or the stick on kind if that's what you prefer. 

Why would Philips bother with developing a headset variant when plenty off the shelf solutions are already available.


----------



## Wishmaker

Probably the best sounding headphones I have ever heard.


----------



## jellybeans69

Haven't posted here in ages; but looking to head a second pair of bass-y headphones ; currently have DT770's 80's pro but want to get something with as much bass/more bass. Driving through Fiio E10 -> 3.5mm rca into Marantz PM7200 stereo amp for floor speakers. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated on what's good now-days


----------



## HL2-4-Life

jellybeans69 said:


> Haven't posted here in ages; but looking to head a second pair of bass-y headphones ; currently have DT770's 80's pro but want to get something with as much bass/more bass. Driving through Fiio E10 -> 3.5mm rca into Marantz PM7200 stereo amp for floor speakers.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated on what's good now-days


Well, you can look through some of the recommendations here to glean an idea of what to get...








The Hardest hitting Headphones are.. ( "The EXTREME BASS Club")


What are the best bass headphones? This is the hunt for the "Top 10" Bass headphones on the consumer market. The list will be compiled and based on identical set-ups (or similar) and tracks with identical Eq sloping/boosting...




www.head-fi.org


----------



## jellybeans69

That's a pretty old post looks like choice is between HPH Yamaha Pro 500 and ATH Pro700mk2 since none of others are available here though thanks for list/link


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I recall trying out the Razer Kraken Forge, didn't like it because it tilted toward being bass heavy, now whether it's 'bass heavy' enough for you is another question...just fyi.


----------



## jellybeans69

Decided to order JVC HA-SZ2000-E bit expensive but w/e i rarely change / add something in audio. These DT770's 80 have served me since 2012


----------



## andrews2547

I have two now


----------



## rluker5

OK this thread has been quiet for 7 months.
So now's my chance to derail it with some non audiophile, yet still somewhat technically focused post on headphones.

I've been messing around a bit with making headphones. Trying some odd stuff, and tried some DIY headphone speakers.
A little over a month ago I came across some more interesting enough ones to try on Aliexpress and ordered a decent variety just to see what I would get when I put them in service.
These ones:








And the associated shopping list if anyone cares:








34.96US $ 8% OFF|40mm Speaker Unit Titanium Film 16ohms 2pcs - Earphone Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












13.37US $ 37% OFF|40MM 16 Ohm Speaker Unit Wool Diaphragm Headphones Driver unit Low Frequency Speakers 114dB|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












22.14US $ 22% OFF|1 Pair High Resistance 40mm 260ohm Headphone Driver Unit Loudspeakers HiFi DIY Audiophile Headphone Patternless Diaphragm|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




19.9US $ |40mm Speaker Unit for DIY Headset Excellent Sound Composite Mycelium Of Carbon + TPU,PEEK Diaphragm Copper Ring|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress 
At least the store listing should have more details for the curious.
And I put them in this housing:








ultramax dj headphones w/ mic | Five Below


buy ultramax dj headphones w/ mic at fivebelow.com




www.fivebelow.com




But I suspect the inline mike was adding resistance to the left speaker circuit and making it quieter so I ordered some of these as a replacement:








1.99US $ |1.2m Diy Replacement Cable 3.5mm Silver Plated Upgraded Wire 4 Strand Wire Cable For Repair Diy Hifi Earphone Cable - Audio & Video Cables - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I also wanted 80mm headphone pads since the BassJaXX ones were crap.
The old speakers easily pried out with a pocketknife and the new ones glued in with rubber cement. A couple of screws and a little tape and they went together like this:








So pretty. I even had my daughter do the soldering.








But then I listened to them and they sounded so stifled and choked from the lack of space it was maddening.
How could they do this to me? I would have my revenge:








I cut the cloth out of the crap pad (1), glued it to the hollowed out ring (2), then to the hollowed out housing (3) and turned them into open backed headphones. 
This helped the speakers put out the sound they can and got rid of the reverb, but they still have a much smaller soundstage than larger open backed headphones. It really helped widen the tonal distribution (bass in particular) and clean up the sound.
Now they look like this:








The smaller BassJaXX housing gave them all some similar properties, mostly bad. The sound stage is small enough to belong with closed headphones, even if the tonality distribution and accuracy were to exceed larger headphones, somehow separation seems worse with the smaller soundstage. I can alleviate this by holding the cups away from my ears, but that isn't a very practical way to listen to headphones.
The housings are sturdy but cheap and feel that way. The cups are a bit loose and floppy until you get them on, but then stay put well enough.
As a plus the small housings efficiently deliver the sound to your ears. All of the speakers in the small housings are considerably louder than their larger housing counterparts for a given volume on any device.
Other than this, the ohms did make a difference with how full the speakers sounded for a given device with lower ohm ones generally working better with lower powered devices. Also the paper ones had sound characteristics like paper and the plastic ones like plastic with the metal one in between. More specifically the paper ones had a more crisp sound, like tapping a stiff piece of paper with a hard item vs tapping a piece of plastic. 

I like a bass heavy sound and eq'd them to my tastes for most of my testing, although they do all fall in the normal range for sound with no eq. Here's what I found from my subjective standards:

The 16 ohm speakers worked the best with low the powered devices (MotoG power - my phone, Dell Venue 11 pro 5130 -atom version, and iphone 6s -old phone) I tried and gave the fullest, most vibrant sound of any of my headphones. Only my balanced armature IEM's (Xiaomi mi pro HD) could give more crisp treble, but fell way back on bass. Everything else sounded relatively flat. Too bad they aren't more portable.
On my older desktop motherboards run via realtek audio and EQ APO their luster faded and others did better. But they weren't bad, just not as good.
On my AE-5 they have some blooming of the bass. Kind of like a bass bell ringing. doesn't sound right or good.

The 32 ohm speakers generally have less bass and better midrange than the 16 or 260 ohm ones and have too much 8k and 16k. On my iphone it was too much with pandora, spotify and was a bit painful and ringy.
They are nothing special with realtek/apo audio and with my AE-5 I eq down the 8,16k 6-7dB. After that (and eq-ing the bass up a lot, because that is what i do), they have a remarkably tight sound in every regard, making my Monolith M1060 sound sloppy by comparison. But they can't compare to the M1060s soundstage which also helps with separation of voices, instruments, etc. And they do tire my ears quickly. They do make some singer's voices sound raspier than I was previously aware. They were the most resistant to being pushed down and maybe this stiffness is responsible. I did get this set off Ebay and maybe I got seconds or something. The stuff off Aliexpress has all seemed top retail quality so maybe they won't have the high end treble issue like mine do.

The 260 ohm speakers sound weak and a bit hollow on low powered devices, but still had good volume. On that laptop in the picture above (ASUS fx73ve) they sounded like small soundstage Sennheiser 598s while the 16 ohms sounded close to a similarly small soundstage Fidelio X2HR. On the realtek desktop mobos(Asus: Z97 pro, VII Hero, H81T, Q87T) I tested they filled out and got bold. With the same EQAPO setting they put out more bass, slightly less similar sounding treble than X2HR and slightly less bass and more treble than the DT990 pro 250 at 2/3 the volume of either. This doesn't sound like much, but either of those 2 larger headphones put out just enough volume to be loud a those settings/hardware/software and that is the equivalent of taking your car 85mph. Those 260 ohm BassJaXX can add 50% more. Even if it is irresponsible to do so. Without one of my precious Creative soundcards even.
And with my AE-5 they fade back to small soundstage relative mediocrity-because everything can boom with that. 

The 360 ohm speakers got no bass. On any of my equipment. And too much midrange. They're hopeless to me. Sure a +-24dB creative eq can force it, but it takes as much pushing as a 1970s headphone not meant for modern equipment and the best they have is tight bass and merely good treble. Nothing I already don't have better of. At least they look good.

But none of these headphones are perfect, good for everything or the best I have. I made them to satisfy curiosity, to alleviate boredom and to play with because hobby.


But wait there's more!
There's a better 50mm housing I checked out: https://www.walmart.com/ip/PopClik-...Elegance-and-Soft-Spoken-Steel-50mm/641055898
This one is stuck as a closed, but I tossed in this: 21.99US $ 20% OFF|50MM 320 ohm HIFI Headphone Speaker Drivers for HD800 9500 DIY OFC Wire N42 Magnet Bass Headsets Speakers|Earphone Accessories| - AliExpress and the housing is the right size and shape to resonate the bass. The earpads have to be replaced, but the wiring is solid and can stay. You get an extra jack as well. I taped in a piece of styrofoam plate to dampen treble reverb and you don't even need screws to change the earpads:








If you turn up the bass on these they get absurd, flabby, little bloated bass that sounds great with stuff like Doja Cat but is bad for your hearing. Even if you don't like that I just wanted to point out the convenience of these housings for somebody who wants to swap out speakers.


----------



## HITTI




----------



## kiriakos

rluker5 said:


> A little over a month ago I came across some more interesting enough ones to try on *Aliexpress* and ordered a decent variety just to see what I would get when I put them in service.


We, the westerns, we should stop burning our money by this way.
Its not worth beta testing at the worst quality of headphone speakers.
You will have more fun or creative joy, by getting from eBay USA, used old high quality items as is KOSS DX4 and similar.
With out reliable *Reference* as comparison point at hand, other comparisons are not possible.


----------



## rluker5

kiriakos said:


> We, the westerns, we should stop burning our money by this way.
> Its not worth beta testing at the worst quality of headphone speakers.
> You will have more fun or creative joy, by getting from eBay USA, used old high quality items as is KOSS DX4 and similar.
> With out reliable *Reference* as comparison point at hand, other comparisons are not possible.


But I had fun with the beta testing part. That was the whole point. I was attracted to what materials these speakers were made from and the effect that would have on their sound.
I've already been down that vintage ebay road if that's what you mean, even have an improved set of Western Electric 509W that are roughly 100 years old. It's getting old for me.

I also had insufficient interest to buy and setup a headphone frequency response curve tester setup and run all of these on a bunch of different sources. That would have cost more than the headphones and would have been much work for some goal I am not looking to achieve. 

I just wanted the fun part of putting the headphones together like legos with interesting speakers and listening to music I liked, at the exaggerated bass settings I liked, often to entertaining videos to make it more enjoyable. My post was intended to show it was easy to do this and note some positives and drawbacks I found.

I know it's not for everybody, but the pieces are in place right now to make it relatively easy and cheap. You could even use stuff like a 3d printer if you wanted to be fancy.


----------



## HITTI

My vmoda m100 masters & tempotec sonata hd II usb dac, s10+ & usb audio player pro. I re-ripped my led zeppelin, at first i ripped it all at 16bit compressed, that was a mistake, went back re-ripped to 24bit uncompressed.

Sounds great!


----------



## kiriakos

rluker5 said:


> But I had fun with the beta testing part. That was the whole point. I was attracted to what materials these speakers were made from and the effect that would have on their sound.
> I've already been down that vintage ebay road if that's what you mean, even have an improved set of Western Electric 509W that are roughly 100 years old. It's getting old for me.
> 
> I also had insufficient interest to buy and setup a headphone frequency response curve tester setup and run all of these on a bunch of different sources. That would have cost more than the headphones and would have been much work for some goal I am not looking to achieve.
> 
> I just wanted the fun part of putting the headphones together like legos with interesting speakers and listening to music I liked, at the exaggerated bass settings I liked, often to entertaining videos to make it more enjoyable. My post was intended to show it was easy to do this and note some positives and drawbacks I found.
> 
> I know it's not for everybody, but the pieces are in place right now to make it relatively easy and cheap. You could even use stuff like a 3d printer if you wanted to be fancy.


You seem lost at your tool less evaluation (above) of these items.
Headphone speakers they are made in compliance to specific applications.
Industrial worker helmet. (intercom / boost of 1KHz)
Motorcyclist helmet (intercom + music)
Water proof design or not (use in boats / intercom)

And the list grows more at more specific applications.
Air fighting jet Pilot helmet.(intercom / boost of 1KHz/ high power output)
Armored tank driver helmet (intercom / boost of 1KHz/ high power output))
and or
and
and
Chinese are unable to design something working at high precision, this is were American and or European R&D this does offer much better results even when manufacturing this is performed in China.


----------



## rluker5

Your rules are small minded and no fun.
I don't listen to satisfy rules.
Although I have noticed a problem with these 16ohm paper driver headphones on this atom tablet - they expose the low bitrate too much  they are too accurate.
My titanium driver iems are less precise and should be better at masking it.
Also I don't know where these speakers are designed, just where I bought them from. That and people are people, most are just trying to make the best of life whether they live under some gov I don't particularly agree with a lot of the time or not.


----------



## The Pook

kiriakos said:


> You seem lost at your tool less evaluation (above) of these items.
> Headphone speakers they are made in compliance to specific applications.
> Industrial worker helmet. (intercom / boost of 1KHz)
> Motorcyclist helmet (intercom + music)
> Water proof design or not (use in boats / intercom)
> 
> And the list grows more at more specific applications.
> Air fighting jet Pilot helmet.(intercom / boost of 1KHz/ high power output)
> Armored tank driver helmet (intercom / boost of 1KHz/ high power output))
> and or
> and
> and
> Chinese are unable to design something working at high precision, this is were American and or European R&D this does offer much better results even when manufacturing this is performed in China.


----------



## kiriakos

rluker5 said:


> Your rules are small minded and no fun.


I am bonded at serving electrical measuring precision, and the guys at the top of the pyramid, they set the rules, I am just follow them.


----------



## Awsan

In love with this thing, FiiO BTR5 with a FiiO FH3 using TRN balanced cable.

Its a clean and powerful travel companion.


----------



## rluker5

kiriakos said:


> I am bonded at serving electrical measuring precision, and the guys at the top of the pyramid, they set the rules, I am just follow them.


Just switched to my non atom tablet and the 24 bit smoothes out the audio a lot on the 16ohms, but it is a bit higher powered.
Here's the same tablet not following headphone rules, but it is helped by creative for this pair:


Spoiler


----------



## HITTI

Awsan said:


> View attachment 2515506
> 
> 
> In love with this thing, FiiO BTR5 with a FiiO FH3 using TRN balanced cable.
> 
> Its a clean and powerful travel companion.


If you use a smartphone just get a small little USB dac like mine that have all kinds of chips You could check it out on headfi forums for portable usb dacs! Use USB audio player Pro enable a bit perfect and use the dac and your ear monitors.


----------



## T.Sharp

HITTI said:


> I re-ripped my led zeppelin, at first i ripped it all at 16bit compressed, that was a mistake, went back re-ripped to 24bit uncompressed.


CDs are natively 16 / 44.1

Ripping to 24 bit just adds zeros that take up drive space and add nothing to the audio.

Compression is determined by the format, you can have 16 or 24 bit lossless or 16 / 24 compressed.


----------



## HITTI

T.Sharp said:


> CDs are natively 16 / 44.1
> 
> Ripping to 24 bit just adds zeros that take up drive space and add nothing to the audio.
> 
> Compression is determined by the format, you can have 16 or 24 bit lossless or 16 / 24 compressed.


Is there a way to find out like pop the CD in drive and read the info?


----------



## HITTI

HITTI said:


> Is there a way to find out like pop the CD in drive and read the info?


I opened the CD in a new window then click properties of the track 16-bit 44.1 Khz. Oh well it's only like two GB bigger


----------



## T.Sharp

HITTI said:


> Is there a way to find out like pop the CD in drive and read the info?


Idk about tools to look at that data, I don't have a CD drive 😄 It might list it in the properties menu in Windows

If it's a regular CD, it's going to be 16 / 44.1 PCM. There's some obscure higher samplerate / bitrate formats like SACD and HDCD but you can only find a handful of releases in those formats.









Compact Disc Digital Audio - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





EDIT: posted before I saw your second comment


----------



## HITTI

dBpoweramp gave me the data under song properties in the cd, i am gonna purchase the app, its a 21 day trial, i like it alot finding out.


----------



## HITTI

T.Sharp said:


> Idk about tools to look at that data, I don't have a CD drive 😄 It might list it in the properties menu in Windows
> 
> If it's a regular CD, it's going to be 16 / 44.1 PCM. There's some obscure higher samplerate / bitrate formats like SACD and HDCD but you can only find a handful of releases in those formats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compact Disc Digital Audio - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: posted before I saw your second comment


Yup my led zeppelin set is 16bit lossless.

In the morning i'll rip the 10 CD set again, make it proper.


----------

